# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Arthrotec na poronienie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,czy jest ktoś kto używał tych tabletek w celu poronienia,jesli tak to w jakich dawkach i co ile?Tylko błagam o odp. osób które coś na ten temat wiedza,a nie osoby które zaraz zapewne określą mnie jako mordeńczynie..Prosze nie oceniajcie mnie jestem matKą 2 cudownych dzieci i naprawde jest mi cieżko,ale decyzje juz podjełam i jest moja i to ja będe płacić za nia całe zycie.

----------


## aniołek

Mam ten sam dylemat już nawet mam te cudowne tabletki , ale cały czas się obawiam jak to zadziała .....mam tyle wątpliwości. Mnie powiedziano , że dopochwowo najlepiej 3 sztuki i tyle wystarczy................ale jednak się boję nie wiem co mam robić, nie chciałabym sobie zrobić krzywdy fizycznie , bo psychicznie już jestem strasznie styrana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aniołek ja dzisiaj bede miec te tabletki...Kiedy planujesz to zrobic?Ja czytam od paru dni rozne fora i wszedzie dziewczyny pisza zeby brac 4 tabletki dopochwowo,pozniej za 3 godziny znowu 4,a jak nie pomoze to po 3h kolejna dawka 4 tabletek!Znalazlam fajna strone www.polska-aborcja.org i tam jest wszystko opisane jak to zrobic i na tej stronie jest napisane ze arthrotek jest bezpieczny..tylko tam pisza zeby brac doustnie,ale tez czytalam opinie dziewczyn ze smak jest nie do zniesienia..Aniołek w ktorym tygodniu jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja prawie zeszłam dzięki temu na drugi świat, więc jeśli się nie opamiętacie to trzymam kciuki, żebyście przeszły przez to całe i zdrowe..

----------


## aniołek

Ja zaczynałam czwarty tydzień i też się cholernie bałam , ale mój facet był przy mnie.Jestem już po i mam nadzieję, że to już koniec wszystkiego , bo to nic przyjemnego, ale nie było aż tak jak to niektóre osoby opisują. . Zrobiłam to właśnie wczoraj. Zastosowałam 3 tabletki dopochwowo o godzinie 20  i przez 4 godziny miałam bóle skurcze i z brzucha i z krzyża no i ogólnie dół brzucha pobolewał. Później miałam delikatne dreszcze. Bóle  w sumie były do zniesienia. O godzinie 24 się zaczęło delikatne nieduże krwawienie, jednak ból taki jak dla miesiączki typowy był cały czas. O piątej z minutami poszłam do wc i coś ze mnie wyleciało i tutaj zaczął się strach , bo krwawienie się rozkręciło.....poleciało ze mnie jeszcze ze 3 razy kilka sporych skrzepów. I teraz mam 14.30 i jest znośnie nawet jestem zaskoczona, że nie krwawię bardziej. Ale faktycznie oszczędzam się mój skarb robi wszystko ....a jeszcze te upały dają do wiwatu. 
Nie jest to nic przyjemnego , bo sumienie psychika i fizyczność ucierpi, ale nie ma koszmaru, ja jestem słabo odporna na ból i przetrwałam nawet nie brałam żadnego przeciwbólowego. Tyle, że każdy inaczej reaguje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej sprawdź to u lekarza, czy wszystko "wyleciało" bo czasem może wdać się zakażenie (które może doprowadzić nawet do śmierci), znam przypadek, że mimo krwawienia ciąża utrzymała się.

----------


## aniołek

Wiem o tym, że trzeba to sprawdzić, ale przy zakażeniu jest temperatura , a ja mam spokój , bo monituje to cały czas. Moja ciąża była zbyt mała dokładnie 3 i pół tygodnia więc być może dlatego tak delikatnie to przeszłam, bo im wyższa tym bardzie się krwawi itd, ja po drugie dziewczyny przesadzają ze zbyt dużą dawką i dlatego tak się dzieje.

----------


## azi

Hej aniołek,jesteś już po wszystkim?? możesz powiedzieć mi coś  więcej, skąd wzięłaś tabletki, możesz polecić jakieś źródło - pewne. Jak się teraz czujesz??

----------


## moyrra

Ja dopiero za trzecim razem znalazłam pewne źródlo, a był to już 13 tydzień ale na szczęscie się udało, lekarz uznał, że jest ok, gdyby któraś z was potrzebowała rady, lub informacji pomogę w miarę możliwości

----------


## Ula_23

Dziewczyny, nie dajcie sie nabrac na oszustow w internecie, ktorzy mowia ze sprzedadza te tabletki.Potem sie okazuje ze przysylaja jakies witaminy w plastikowych woreczkach i tylko strata pieniedzy.Wiem to z dowiadczenia.Jezeli decydujecie sie na usuniecie ciazy to lepiej poszukac ofert, gdzie sa oryginalne tabletki w zestawie mizoprostol i ru 486.Sa sprowadzane zza granicy, dlatego sa drozsze ale naprawde dzialaja.To zapewnia prawie 100% pewnosci.arthrotec nie jest na poronienie!Po tym leku mozecie miec tylko biegunke, drescze i nic wiecej!Lepiej zainwestowac raz wiecej pieniedzy i miec pewnosc ze zadziala.I zawsze pamietajcie zeby kupowac tylko w oryginalnych opakowaniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poronić no fajnie ja chce mieć i to jest ból strasznie szkoda mi żony jednak nie wiadomo gdzie jest problem może się dowiemy a was mi żal strasznie mimo to rozumiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam bralam wczoraj okolo godziny 13 pierwsza dawke  arthrotec 2 tabletki po 2 godzinach wzielam nastepna dawke 3tabl ...po 2 dawce zaczal bolec mnie brzuch zaczal byc twardy ale nic po za tym potem kolejne dawki wsadzilam nawet jedna dawke do pochwowo polecial mi naprawde minimalny skrzep bardzo malo krwi teraz krew prawie wogole nie leci nei wiem co mam myslec wzielam razdem 26 tabletek poniewaz nic sie nie dzialo. mam powtorzyc jutro od nowa wszytsko nie mam czasu na odczekanie tygodnia czy dwoch. do lekarza tez nie chce isc wole pojsc jak juz bedzie po *** i minie kilka dni i dopiero boje sie ze wykryje co bralam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, arthrotec można kupic w osiedlowej aptece i nie zaplacisz oszustom 300zl a 50zl mysle że to duża różnica. Wystarczy że farmaceucie powiesz że dla dziadka na stawy kolanowe i że oczywiscie wczesniej brał a nie masz teraz recepty.  Bierzesz po 4tabletki doustnie pod język możesz małymi lyczkami wody rozpuszczac tabletki w buzi, zostanie mała tableteczka ja wypluwasz. Po 3 godzinach powtarzasz i po kolejnych 3 godzinach znów to samo. Jak zaczniesz np.o 15 to do rana będzie po wszystkim. Najlepiej od razu załóż sobie podpaske taka jak po porodzie bo dużo krwi wyleci z macicy. Jak na podpasce zobaczysz jajo - przezroczysta coś to znaczy że wszystko się udalo. Rano zglosc się do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie,do 4 godzin będzie po wszystkim i będziesz mogła normalnie funkcjonować. Dostaniesz antybiotyk i jeszcze troche będziesz krwawic ale Max do dwóch tygodni ustąpi.  W wypisie napiszą żeby się zgłosić po badanie hist.pat. to jest rutynowe badanie tkanki, także spoko. Chyba już wszystko. A i Art.zwykły a nie forte. Powodzenia

----------


## annnn

> Ja dopiero za trzecim razem znalazłam pewne źródlo, a był to już 13 tydzień ale na szczęscie się udało, lekarz uznał, że jest ok, gdyby któraś z was potrzebowała rady, lub informacji pomogę w miarę możliwości


ja brałam dwa razy najpeirw po 4 tab co 3 godziny a poźniej dopochwowo. troche bólu, mdłości dreszcze i krew, potem nic, czy spróbować 3 ci raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dopiero za trzecim razem znalazłam pewne źródlo, a był to już 13 tydzień ale na szczęscie się udało, lekarz uznał, że jest ok, gdyby któraś z was potrzebowała rady, lub informacji pomogę w miarę możliwości


a co brałaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy sa jakieś tabletki po których nie trzeba robić lyzeczkowania i gdzie najlepiej zamówić tabletki? Proszę pomozcie

----------


## martu

jestem załamana, zrobiłam 3 testy. nie ma we mnie ani 1% chęci posiadania dziecka. muszę wykombinować te tab. albo receptę na nie, a pojęcia nie mam skąd z neta się boję. Lekarze też niechętni wypisywać. Nie wiem co robić, załamka :Frown:

----------


## miliana

mam do odsprzedania arthrotec 14 tabletek w oryginalnym opakowaniu wydany na receptę jeśli ktoś ma wątpliwości zgadzam się na sprawdzenie przesyłki przy odbiorze.wypróbowałam na sobie poroniłam przedwczoraj w 4 tyg.udzielę również informacji na temat stosowania oraz jak się potem sprawdza czy się udało które uzyskałam od "specjalistki" z women on web.tel.733746479

----------


## moyrra

ja brałam tyle razy bo wiedziałam, że jak się zaczęło trzeba skończyć bo nie wiadomo co z płodem namiar dostałam od koleżanki i w razie potrzeby podaję dalej

----------


## Angieeeeee

Cześć, potrzebuje pomocy. Wiem, ze kazda z was ma swoje sprawy problemy, ale gdyby ktoras znalazla troche czasu na rozmowe, bylabym wdzieczna. Oczywiscie zwiazane jest to z tematem tego forum. Moj numer gg 49738243

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a skad dziewczyny macie te tabletki ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[skad wzielas leki potrzebuje pilnie QUOTE=moyrra;55073]Ja dopiero za trzecim razem znalazłam pewne źródlo, a był to już 13 tydzień ale na szczęscie się udało, lekarz uznał, że jest ok, gdyby któraś z was potrzebowała rady, lub informacji pomogę w miarę możliwości[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem załamana, zrobiłam 3 testy. nie ma we mnie ani 1% chęci posiadania dziecka. muszę wykombinować te tab. albo receptę na nie, a pojęcia nie mam skąd z neta się boję. Lekarze też niechętni wypisywać. Nie wiem co robić, załamka



Mam dobry namiar na tabletki przez internet napewno te ja juz je mam wczoraj przyszly orginalne wszystko ok. 


a co do dawkowania 4 tabl pod jezyk co 3 godz   powinno sie przyjąc 3 takie dawki.

----------


## 100procentpewniak

Potrzebny sprzęt termometr zegarek najlepiej z budzikiem i osoba do sparcie w razie zasłabnięcia 
objawy podwyższona temperatura dreszcze krwawienie
blister Arthrotec dzielić i dawkować najskuteczniej do 49 dnia ciąży dawkujemy następująco
przykładowo godz 12 
2 tabletki pod język do momentu rozpuszczenia i 2 dopochwowo
godz 13 
1 tabletka pod język i 2 dopochwowo
godz 14 
1 tabletka pod język i 2 dopochwowo
godz 15 
praktykować seks z partnerem wiadomo że nie każdy ma na to ochote ale bardzo przyspiesza sprawę pomaga rozpuścić pozostałości tabletek ewentualnie tzw dopchnąć do końca w celu poprawy działania 
Maksymalnie w ciągu 24 godzin pojawi się krwawienie w 90 % przypadków następuje już po stosunku 
Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy zdajecie sobie sprawe ale celowe poronienie w naszym kraju jest karalne. Takie posty ktore wszystkie tutaj osoby pisza tez w celu poronienia. Na przyszlosc to sie zabezpieczajcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy zdajecie sobie sprawe ale celowe poronienie w naszym kraju jest karalne. Takie posty ktore wszystkie tutaj osoby pisza tez w celu poronienia. Na przyszlosc to sie zabezpieczajcie.


lecz sie człowieku!

l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam moj nie wykorzystany arthrotec . gg 10586552

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie od Ciebie te tabletki, napisałem juz na gg, czekam na odpowiedz, z góry dziękuje

----------


## mamproblem

Witam potrzebuje tabletek ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc?

----------


## problematyczna

Witam,
u mnie nie ma szans na otrzymanie tego leku, czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto miałby na zbyciu Art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pisalam ze odsprzedam moj nie wykorzystany arthrotec . 
kontakt poprzez gadu-gadu nr 10586552

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny ja wzielam 4 dopochwowo i za 3godz nastepne 4 i pozniej za 3godz nastepne po 1 dawce rozbolal mnie brzuch i poszlam na wc i wylecialo ze mnie wszystko nie mialam ani dreszczy ani goraczki przez 6 godz pobolewal mnie dol brzucha pozniej przez 3 dni zero krwawienia po 3 dniach zacza mi sie normalny okres jakby troszke silniejszy we wtorek ide na usg mysle ze jest ok bylam 4 msc w ciazy gdyby ktoras chciala porady niech napisze krzyska13@o2.pl trzymajcie sie ja wiem co to znaczy niechciana ciaza 
jesli sie uda z przesylka z women of web to na dniach bede miec tabletki moge komus odsprzedac ale nie wiem na 100procent bo zablokowali wysylke do naszego kraju aha nie polecalabym wziasc arthrotecu pod jezyk spala dziaslo i jezyk kolezanka wygladala tragicznie to jest takie samo dzialanie jak dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sory nie 4msc tylko 4 tyg pomylilam sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Forum dzieciobójczyń. Niedoszłych matek dzieci, którym nie pozwolono się rozwijać. PRZERAŻAJĄCE i niewyobrażalnie smutne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo potrzebuję tych tabletem może ktoś ma do odsprzedania, boję się kupować przez internet.
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Forum dzieciobójczyń. Niedoszłych matek dzieci, którym nie pozwolono się rozwijać. PRZERAŻAJĄCE i niewyobrażalnie smutne...


Czas chyba na leczenie !!! Jeśli nie masz nic mądrego do napisania to do widzenia .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd wziąć ten lek ? Zwykły lekarz rodzinny przepisze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pisalam ze odsprzedam moj nie wykorzystany arthrotec . 
> kontakt poprzez gadu-gadu nr 10586552


hej, jeżeli to nadal aktualne, daj znać na gg 49916618

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej z tego co przeczytałam na stronie women on web to powinno się brać 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język. Jednak jeśli nie polecacie stosowania tych tabletek doustnie to mógłby ktoś powiedzieć mi jak dawkować je dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam nie wykorzystany arthrotec (zwykly, nie forte) email: sylkow9@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NIC dopochwowo! Co 3 godziny po 3 tabletki x4 pod jezyk az sie rozpuszcza, mowia zeby nie polykac rdzenia bo tam jest cos co moze nam zaszkodzic, owszem tam jest srodek przeciwbolowy, krawienie nastepuje juz po poltorej godziny. ja polknelam wszystko co misie rozpuscilo, poskutkowalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, nie wiem co wy tak panikujecie . Lek jest dostępny w każdej aptece a nawet jak nie ma to można poprosić u farmaceuty o zamówienie. Ja mam 2 dzieci i chwilowo wystarczy ( 10 i 5 ) . Pierwszy raz wzięłam arthrotec jakieś 3-4 lata temu , dostałam od farmaceuty bez problemu 10 tabletek . Musicie wziąć minimum 0,8 mg misiprostolu więc 4 tabletki . Za pierwszym razem ja wzięłam  4 dopochwowo i 4 doustnie a po 2 godzinach następne 2 doustnie . Rano miałam z głowy. Delikatne skurcze , delikatne krwawienie ... Ucieszyłam się,że to działa . Byłam 3-5 tygodniu . Od razu kupiłam drugie opakowanie na zapas tym razem forte 20 sztuk ( farmaceutce mówiłam,że dla matki na stawy bo przy zmianach pogody bolą ją kolana - reklamy pomagają co powiedzieć  :Wink:   ) i dopiero wczoraj użyłam po raz 2 . po tych 3 latach . tym razem nie dawałam dopochwowo bo uznałam,że to bez sensu ,że tam i tak się długo rozpuszcza a do tego moim zdaniem to trzeba mieć w środku, we krwi więc wczoraj na wieczór wzięłam najpierw 5 tabletek więc 5x0,2 misoprostolu  i po 2 godzinach dobrałam jeszcze 1 tabletkę na wzmocnienie skurczy  . Rano dostałam delikatnego krwotoku jak przy miesiączce  i po kłopocie . Planuję 3 dziecko ale jeszcze nie teraz, może za rok lub 2 jak młodsza do podstawówki pójdzie  :Smile:  A na razie zostało mi jeszcze pół opakowania na ewentualną kolejną akcję w razie czego  .  Pozdrawiam i nie panikujcie tak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tel 507417612

----------


## tina1972

Witam, możesz mi podać jakieś pewne źródło gdzie można kupić te tabletki i jak je przyjmować. Czytam na forach i coraz mniej wiem. Pozdrawiam Asia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie kupuj od handlarzy podajacych numery, oferujacych sprawdzenie paczki itp
napisz do mnie na gg 10586552

----------


## tup

dziewczyny omijajcie strone tabletkiporonne.pl i "polecane" tam na forum numery 
(co to za forum na ktorym nie mozna nic napisac i sobie edytuja - sciema na kilometr), 
owszem misoprostol wysylaja ale to co ma byc mifepristone (ru486) napewno nim nie jest o cenie u nich za ten komplet (czyli faktycznie za 8tab misoprostolu i jakas mocno podejrzana jedna ktora lepiej wyzucic) nie wspominam, lepiej i taniej 12 tab misoprostolu a postaci arthrotec kupic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec karola.karola@opoczta .pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny błagam, proponują Wam w internecie arthrotec za 300 zł czy 250 zł to są kolosalne sumy za ten cholerny lek. A jeszcze do tego nawet nie mówią Wam jak to się odbędzie, co zrobić, jakie skutki uboczne i co zrobić po zażyciu tego leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

załatwiałs te tabletki moge załatwic recepte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moge załatwic recepte na to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moge załatwic recepte na arthrotec albo tabletki 100% oryginal pisac a pomoge  damian.wiktor@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

damian.wiktor@op.pl tu sie odzywac moge załatwic recepte na tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Forum dzieciobójczyń. Niedoszłych matek dzieci, którym nie pozwolono się rozwijać. PRZERAŻAJĄCE i niewyobrażalnie smutne...


Popieram!!!
Przecież z tego co się w Was rozwija urodzi się dziecko, malutki, żywy, czujący i chcący żyć człowieczek - nie COŚ!
Dziecko można oddać do adopcji. Są ludzie, którzy sami nie mogą mieć dzieci i chętnie przyjmą takiego maluszka.
Dziecko może żyć a Wy możecie nie mieć w przyszłości wyrzutów sumienia.  Chociaż sądząc z tonu waszych wypowiedzi, można wątpić, że posiadacie. 
Jak możecie spokojnie spać po czymś takim?!
http://static2.medforum.pl/portals/u...0_adaptive.jpg

----------


## tina1972

Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek. Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Chciałam się podzielić moim doświadczeniem z Wami, bo sama szukałam podobnych watków by siebie uspokoić przed przyjęciem tych tabletek. Wiec tak. 
1 tabletke DUŻA przyjełam 24 h przed pozostałymi tymi małymi. Wziełam, więc o 12:00
Kolejnego dnia o 12 włożyłam pod język 4 małe tabletki - rozpuszczały się - bez smaku, mączna konsystencja się zrobiła.
O 15:00 kolejne 4 tabletki pod język i o 18 nastepne. NIC zupełnie nic po tym mi nie było jedynie co zaobserwowałam przez pare dni to śluz na bieliźnie, którego wcześniej nie było jak zaszłam w ciąże. Czekałam na MEGA skurcze bóle krwawienie, ale no nic się nie wydarzyło. 6 dni póżniej w nocy obudził mnie okropny ból - skurcz taki jak bym miała zaparcia. Przez cały dzień miałam bóle tak jak podczas miesiączki. Ok 17:00 na bieliźnie zauważyłam gęstą maź. Coś tego typu jak sperma ale dużo gęściejsza z domieszką krwi. Kolejnego dnia nie czułam żadnych bólów.
DODAM, że co jest bardzo istotne, że tabletki działają na każda nieco inaczej a ja nawet nie byłam w 5 tygodniu ciąży. Ginekolog powiedziała mi, że nie jest wstanie mi powiedzieć który to tydzień bo na USG było widac tylko pęcherzyk płodowy. Nic wiecej. Wiec moje objawy DELIKATNE były wynikiem krótkiego bycia w ciaży. Pamietajcie ze im dłuższa ciąża tym bole są mocniejsze NIE PIJCIE ALKOHOLU podczas zażywania tych tabletek. Za tydzien robie sobie test ciążowy. Mam nadzieje, że już po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam 2 op forte po 20 szt












> Witam potrzebuje tabletek ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam 2 op forte po 20 szt


 514064405

z apteki orginał///////////

----------


## moyrra

ja mam namiar na zwykły art jakby ktoś chciał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam moj nie wykorzystany arthrotec . 
kontakt poprzez gadu-gadu nr 10586552

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszę to do wszystkich kobiet ,które chcą wziąć art. Na każdy organizm inaczej działa ten środek , nie ma tak ,że na wszystkie tak samo ,nie sugerujcie się ,że komuś pomogły to j u mnie zadziałają . Każda kobieta decydująca się na taki krok powinna myśleć przede wszystkim o swoim zdrowiu-iść do lekarza zrobić USG , sam test nie odpowie na wiele pytań ,które kobiety sobie zadają.Moja historia jest dosyć długa ale myślę ,że warto ją przeczytać ,żeby nie popełnić takiego błędu jak ja. Jestem dojrzałą kobietą ,mam dzieci które urodziły się przez cc z powodu choroby serca. Po ostatnim porodzie lekarz powiedział ,że następna ciąża skończy się dla mnie prawdopodobnie śmiercią. Usłyszawszy te słowa poprosiłam o podwiązanie jajowodów,lekarz nie chciał nawet ze mną rozmawiać na ten temat.Zabezpieczałam się tabletkami i nagle zachorowałam . Przepisano mi antybiotyk ,ale nie poinformowano o tym ,że tabletki anty nie działają przy antybiotyku. Oczywiście zaszłam w ciążę. W czwartym tyg zorientowałam się . Wpadłam w panikę i pobiegłam do lekarza-potwierdził,ale nie wykonał USG.Powiedziałam o całej sytuacji ,przedstawiłam dokumenty związane z chorobą, powiedział żebym się nie martwiła ,że może się uda. Zapytałam co będzie jak się nie uda ,kto wychowa moje dzieci -on??? Popatrzył na mnie i rzekł ,że nie może mi pomóc. Pochopnie zamówiłam art i w 6-tym tyg zażyłam ,objawy były typowe - kilka skurczy , gorączka ,dreszcze, mdłości ,zawroty głowy,ciemne plamy przed oczyma,biegunka itp.Zaczęłam plamić co trwało 2 dni ,no i nic więcej. Po tygodniu podjęłam kolejną próbę,objawy takie jak za pierwszym razem . Następnego dnia rano -krwotok i skrzepy, cały dzień krwawiłam jak przy okresie , kolejne 2 dni plamienie. Nie wiem dlaczego byłam pewna, że to nie koniec- aby potwierdzić moje obawy poszłam prywatnie do lekarza na USG. Usłyszałam ,że jest zarodek obumarły w 3-4 tyg ciąży . Serce nie bije , brak czynności życiowych.Teraz mam się zgłosić do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie. Zupełnie niepotrzebnie faszerowałam się tym gównem ,bo płód był już martwy-DLATEGO APELUJĘ DO WAS DZIEWCZYNY ,NAJPIERW ZRÓBCIE USG , BYĆ MOŻE ZAOSZCZĘDZICIE SOBIE NERW,I WYRZUTÓW SUMIENIA. Oczywiście ja i tak mam wyrzuty ,że chciałam to zrobić ,ale teraz już zdecydowanie mniejsze.Robiłam to aby ratować swoje życie, a mogłam zaufać naturze ......... XXXXX

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie to okropne co tu piszecie
nie łatwiej zabezpieczać się w trakcie stosunku???

to jest tylko takie moje pytanie nie linczujcie mnie za to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znajoma brala tabletki na poronienie a i tak nie uniknela ciazy, urodzila dziecko, ktore potem bylo strasznie chore, najprawdopodobniej wlasnie przez te tabletki....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a swistak siedzi i zawija....
idz agitowac gdzie indziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam pomogę jestem w szczytnie 690516195

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkim dziewczyną rozważającym zakup art najpierw polecam rozmowę z infolinią WoW, pomagają doradzają nie zostawiają w potrzebie

725 892 134 (Plus)
503 937 745 (Orange)
730 861 724 (Play

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny uwaga na te "numery infolini wow" !

napislam wlasnie na kontakt wow
apropo powyzej podawanych nr plus orange play

odpisali mi odrazu:

"Women on Web nie posiada zadnej infolinii. 
Infolinie sa od nas zupelnie niezalezne, 
nie mamy wiec zadnej mozliowsci weryfikacji podawanych tam informacji.

Pozdrawiamy serdecznie,

Women on Web"

WSZEDZIE CHOLERNI PODSZYWACZE I OSZUSCI!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam nie wykorzystany arthrotec (zwykly, nie forte) email: sylkow9@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny nie chcę tego dziecka, jestem jeszcze bardzo młoda. jutro spróbuję kupić te tabletki niestety nie mam recepty...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

art odbiór osobisty szczytno  - wielbark 690516195

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

@wyzej
sprawdzony kontakt: arturtin@prokonto.pl
polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny nie chcę tego dziecka, jestem jeszcze bardzo młoda. jutro spróbuję kupić te tabletki niestety nie mam recepty...


trzeba było myśleć wcześniej
ile masz lat ?
antykoncepcja mówi CI coś??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam moj nie wykorzystany arthrotec . gg 10586552


odkupię pilnie arthrotec, proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie mozna sie z toba skontaktowac skoro nie zostawilas kontaktu !
sama napisz na nr gg 10586552

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny na mnie kompetnie to nie działa najpierw brałam art pod okiem lekarza i nic ani jednego skurczu
Wykupialm nowe opakowanie art w aptece wzięłam prawie 20tabletek i nic sir nie dzieje a jestem w 5 tyg. ciąży

Pomóżcie co dalej

----------


## Daria5511

Nie mogę tego czytać co wypisujecie, w życiu bym nie wzięłą tych tabletek, nosze mojego skarba pod sercem właśnie i tylko modlę sie żeby urodziło sie zdrowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mogę tego czytać co wypisujecie, w życiu bym nie wzięłą tych tabletek, nosze mojego skarba pod sercem właśnie i tylko modlę sie żeby urodziło sie zdrowe.


nooo to naprawdę straszne

----------


## slonce

dziewczynki chce o godzinie 18 wziasc tabletki ale strasznie sie boje czy znajde u ktorejsc wspacie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chętnie odkupię od kogoś Arthrotec, pomóżcie. tel 663502673

----------


## Zosiazosiaczek

Dziewczyny popytajcie w aptekach czasem sprzedają bez recepty  :Smile:  jakby ktoś chciał pogadać jak to wygląda, co się dzieje z Waszym organizmem piszcie Zosiazosiaczek@interia.pl, postaram się pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec - pilne
misiaaa1990@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam nie wykorzystany arthrotec (zwykly, nie forte) email: sylkow9@o2.pl


 Hej za ile odsprzedalabys tabletki i ile ich jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po to jest podany email zeby napisac i tam o to zapytac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 sztuk 170 zł paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty 690223556

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja uzywalam tych tabletek 2 lata temu bralam 3 tabletki pod język co 4 godziny juz po jednej dawce pojawilo sie plamienie towarzyszyl mi tylko lekii bul brzucha nie milam zadnych komplikacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mogę tego czytać co wypisujecie, w życiu bym nie wzięłą tych tabletek, nosze mojego skarba pod sercem właśnie i tylko modlę sie żeby urodziło sie zdrowe.


A jak urodzi się chore to co? oddasz, mniej będziesz kochać , będziesz żałować że nie usunęłaś??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,mi zostalo 12 tabletek bo probowalam 2 razy,jak ktos chetny to piszcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec - pilne
> misiaaa1990@interia.eu


dalej jestes zainteresowana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez kupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;66411]Witam,mi zostalo 12 tabletek bo probowalam 2 razy,jak ktos chetny to piszcie[/QUOT
 Kobietko ja mysle nad kupnem tabletek.I jak po próbach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to moze podaj jakis namiar do siebie


> Ja tez kupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli możecie mi pomóc to powiedzcie skąd miałyście tabletki i jak było. Proszę o pomoc.
beata.bucza@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz podaje namiar dantowa@wp.pl czekam za wiadomoscia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 sztuk 170 zł gdyby ktoś zainteresowany dzwonić/pisać  690223556

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam art w tamtym tygodniu ale nie zdązyłam uzyc, 
bo po kontrolnej wizycie na usg okazalo sie ze nie ma takiej potrzeby
jesli ktos chce odkupic art to danuta434@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Popieram!!!
> Przecież z tego co się w Was rozwija urodzi się dziecko, malutki, żywy, czujący i chcący żyć człowieczek - nie COŚ!
> Dziecko można oddać do adopcji. Są ludzie, którzy sami nie mogą mieć dzieci i chętnie przyjmą takiego maluszka.
> Dziecko może żyć a Wy możecie nie mieć w przyszłości wyrzutów sumienia.  Chociaż sądząc z tonu waszych wypowiedzi, można wątpić, że posiadacie. 
> Jak możecie spokojnie spać po czymś takim?!
> http://static2.medforum.pl/portals/u...0_adaptive.jpg



Witam! Rozumiem Cię w każdym calu, lecz jeśli dziewczyna, która ma 16 lat miała wpadkę i chce planować swoją przyszłość, skończyć inne szkoły to co ma z tym dzieckiem zrobić? Myślisz, że jak z brzuchem będzie chodzić w gimnazjum to nie spojrzą na nią źle? Każdemu może zdarzyć się wpadka. I nie filozofuj tu, bo to jest decyzja osób, które nie chcą spierdzielić sobie życia przez mały błąd. One będą ponosić konsekwencje nie Ty i to one podejmują decyzję nie TY!

----------


## lastlovex3

Chce kupić te tabletki ale nie jestem pewna czy mi pomogą lekarz stwierdził że jestem w 8 tyg i 6 dni czy te tabletki mogą na mnie zadziałać ? Naprawdę nie chcę tego dziecka bo właśnie układam sobie dopiero życie z nowym partnerem ;/ i nie zbyt uśmiecha nam się wychowywać dziecko tym bardziej że ja mam 18 lat a mój były partner z którym mam dziecko ma dopiero 17 i  nie chcemy do siebie wracać . Dlatego mam nadzieję że wypowiecie się tu i mi pomożecie może ktoś podpowie także jak je dawkować i czy później będzie potrzebne łyżeczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś kto pomoże proszę...Jestem w trakcie stosowania Arthrotecu troszkę pokrwawiłam i dość ...Jestem ok. 5 tyg. czy to jest normalne co mam robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam danuta434@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie może ktoś z was mi pomoze ja wczoraj wziełam razem 7 tabl dopochwowo i dzis dostałam krwiewienia ale nie wiem czy ze mnie cos wyleciało  tylko mam krwawienie slabe pomożcie mi??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

eee a czemu tylko 7 do pełnego powodzenia  potrzeba 12 w 3 dawkach, inaczej może się nie udać

----------


## lokowka

> Chce kupić te tabletki ale nie jestem pewna czy mi pomogą lekarz stwierdził że jestem w 8 tyg i 6 dni czy te tabletki mogą na mnie zadziałać ? Naprawdę nie chcę tego dziecka bo właśnie układam sobie dopiero życie z nowym partnerem ;/ i nie zbyt uśmiecha nam się wychowywać dziecko tym bardziej że ja mam 18 lat a mój były partner z którym mam dziecko ma dopiero 17 i  nie chcemy do siebie wracać . Dlatego mam nadzieję że wypowiecie się tu i mi pomożecie może ktoś podpowie także jak je dawkować i czy później będzie potrzebne łyżeczkowanie.


Potrzebujesz minimum 12 tabletek bierzesz 4 pod język w odstępach 3 godzinnych, trzymasz minimum pol godziny a twardy rdzeń wypluwasz, możesz kupić więcej tabletek w razie gdyby nic się nie stało po 3 dawce weź kolejna jednorazowo można przyjąć 20 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie mam proźbe może ktoś  z was mi pomoże w ten ponidziałek wziełam 6tab  dopochwowo co 3h i miałam tylko 1 dzień kwawienie i wyleciało może ze mnie jakieś dwa małe skrzepy i teraz krwawienia już nie mam doradzcie mi co teraz mam robic???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie mam proźbe może ktoś  z was mi pomoże w ten ponidziałek wziełam 6tab  dopochwowo co 3h i miałam tylko 1 dzień kwawienie i wyleciało może ze mnie jakieś dwa małe skrzepy i teraz krwawienia już nie mam doradzcie mi co teraz mam robic???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powiedzcie mi co mam teraz robic proszę bardzo o odpowiedz czekam??

----------


## lokowka

A czemu tylko 6? i który to tydzień? czy nadal boli cię brzuch?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 tydzien własnie nic mnie nie boli i tylko 1 dzien miałam krwawienie teraz juz nie mam i nie wiem co mam robic??

----------


## Jestem rok po

wpadliśmy. powiedziałam, że albo to dziecko umrze samo, albo ja z nim. kupiliśmy arthrotec, o 20 pierwsza dawka - doustnie. Właściwie nic szczególnego się nie działo, trochę wypaliło język i poliki. o 23 druga dawka - doustnie. Pojawiła się krew w ustach, ale wzięłam wszystko tak, jak trzeba. Zaczęły się bóle, nie takie jak przy okresie, znacznie gorsze, okropne. Zaczęło się też krwawienie, tak, jakbyś podcięła sobie tętnice. Po 2 godzinach zaczęłam wymiotować. Kilka razy straciłam przytymność. po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejna dawka - ostatnia. Nie dałam rady wziąć jej doustnie. Bałam się, że jeżeli włożę ją dopochwowo to nie zadziała, nie byłam w stanie iść do toalety, nie miałam siły usiąść na łóżku. Ostatnie 3 tabletki dopochwowo zupełnie mnie odcięły od świata. Nie wiedziałam nic, czułam krew w ustach, zawroty głowy, okropne bóle i ogólnie, nikomu tego nie życzę. W domu byłam sama, on musiał pracować. Ocknęłam się na drugi dzień. Wszędzie była krew. Dosłownie, gdyby ktoś na Ciebie wylał wiadro krwi. Jakimś cudem wstałam, nalałam wody do wanny, próbowałam to wszystko załagodzić i zmyć z siebie. Nie pojawiały się żadne skrzepy. W ciągu kolejnych kilku dni krwawienie zmniejszyło siłe, ale nie częstotliwość. Byłam strasznie słaba i odwodniona. Potrzebowałam lekarza, do którego nie mogłam iść. po 4 dniach od zabiegu, podczas kąpieli znów poczułam ból, i zobaczyłam go. Wielkości dwóch migdałów. Żadna z nas nie powinna tego widzieć. Po tygodniu powtórzyłam zabieg, ale po 2 tabletki - dla pewności. Nic się nie zadziało. Dziś jestem rok po. Chcę wam tylko powiedzieć, że nie neguję żadnej z was, żadnej nie nazwę morderczynią - rozumiem was. Chcę tylko powiedzieć, że musicie zaakceptować to, że to co się stało nie zniknie choćbyście bardzo tego chciały. Do dziś miewam te same bóle pojawiające się znikąd, czasem trwają minute - a czasem całą noc.To wszystko mi się śni. Kontakt z dzieckiem mnie odrzuca. On dalej jest przy mnie, wspiera mnie i kocha. Ale nie jest kobietą, jedną z nas. Jeśli nie musicie, nie róbcie tego w ten sposób. To najgorszy z jakim możemy się zmierzyć. Jeśli nie macie wyjścia - niech ktoś przy was będzie w ciągu tych 12 najgorszych godzin.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Rozumiem Cię w każdym calu, lecz jeśli dziewczyna, która ma 16 lat miała wpadkę i chce planować swoją przyszłość, skończyć inne szkoły to co ma z tym dzieckiem zrobić? Myślisz, że jak z brzuchem będzie chodzić w gimnazjum to nie spojrzą na nią źle? Każdemu może zdarzyć się wpadka. I nie filozofuj tu, bo to jest decyzja osób, które nie chcą spierdzielić sobie życia przez mały błąd. One będą ponosić konsekwencje nie Ty i to one podejmują decyzję nie TY!


TRZEBA MYŚLEĆ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ja miałam 16 lat jak zaczęłam współżyć
od 16 lat jestem z tym samym facetem zero wpadek można można

mamy cudnego synka oczywiście nie z wpadki
myślcie troszkę zanim pójdziecie do łóżka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ee ale jak 4 tydzien? Może wcale w ciązy nie jesteś przecież sam cykl trwa ok 28 dni czyli jak spoznia ci się okres to jestes bliżej 5 tygodnia niż 4 bez usg nie wolno brać tych lekow bo mozna nigdy potem nie miec dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale robiłam 2 testy i były pozytywne wiec jak nie w ciazy a okres mi sie 1,5 tygodnia spozniał i teraz nie wiem co robic powiedzcie mi ??? w koncu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ee czyli Ty jesteś w 6 tygodniu, teraz isc do ginekologa, art nie powinno się stosować zamin na usg lekarz nie zobaczy tętna, wcześniej w 70% przypadków nie działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowalne Arthrotec Forte. Jak cos pisac dantowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie tydzień temu wziełam 7 tab dopchwowo i miałam tylko 2 dni krwawienie wczoraj wieczorem znowu mi sie pojawiło krwawienie i  nie wiem co mam teraz robic pomóżcie mi odpiszcie czekam?? na wasze odpowiedzi co mam teraz robic??

----------


## georgiana

> Sprzedam cale opakowalne Arthrotec Forte. Jak cos pisac dantowa@wp.pl


Pogięło cię?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 12 tabletek Arthotec, proszę o kontakt weras_weras@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje tabletek arthrotec . Gdyby ktos byl chetny odsprzedać mi min ,12 tab. Prosze o kontakt 502553469.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby ktoś był zainteresowany zwykły art 690223556 bez problemu od ręki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam do odsprzedania jedno opakowanie kupione w Polskiej aptece możliwość odbioru osobistego lub sprawdzenia przy odbiorze  francacc@o2.pl

----------


## danka

czy arttrotec jest bezpieczny i naprawde powoduje poronienie?

----------


## danka

mam zamiar skorzystac z tego leku w sob,mam nadzieje ze pomoze,napiszcie cos o tym leku?

----------


## lastlovex3

Ja powiem tak jeśli ktoś chce zażyć tych tabletek powodzenia też myślałam o nich tak jak prosiłam o pomoc wyżej ale dziewczyny zastanówcie się jeszcze raz nad tą decyzją. Bo możecie tego żałować ja pomimo braku funduszy i po rozmowie z mamą która dużo pomogła stwierdziłam że będę cierpieć widząc małe dzieci które będą patrzeć właśnie na mnie i że chce by na mnie patrzyło dziecko które nie jest niczemu winne a będzie nas kochać pomimo wszystko warto zaryzykować. Nie mówię że jesteście głupie chcąc usunąć dziecko tylko że nie ważne w jakim wieku jeśli się będzie chciało to można dać dziecku więcej szczęścia niż sobie możecie wyobrazić zastanówcie się nad tym dobrze wam radze  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuje abletek na poronienie skutecznych i sprawdzonych.. prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosto z apteki odbiór osobisty widzisz co odbierasz  690516195

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli  ktoś chce pogadać, nie wie skąd wziąć tabletki, i jak je stosować, piszcie, jest kilka możliwości zdobycia tabletek, ważne jest także poprawne dawkowanie laura.kis@op.pl

----------


## tina1972

Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek. Wystarczy 1 listek.Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam 1 opakowanie tych tabletek zostało mi i jest do sprzedania gdyby ktos był zainteresowany , mozliwy jest odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka , wiecej info pod nr tel. 535 043 012

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec opakowanie  535 043 012

----------


## jenyyyy

moge sprzedac arthrotek gg 3019963

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ja zamowilam tabletki na stronie womenonwebs jestem w okolo 4-5tyg ciazy i teraz czekam na przesylke , mam nadzieje,  ze pomoze, czy ktoras z Was brala tabletki poprzez ta strone? Czytalam duzo info w necie ze jest bezpieczna , ze pomagaja , ze usuniecie ciazy jest bardzo wysokie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## jenyyyyy

Jak nie otrzymasz tabsow z tej strony to nie czekaj tylko wez arthrotec 4 tabsy co 3 godziny do pochwowo....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec (zwykly, nie forte) email: marta-mrs@o2.pl

----------


## annaanna1

Witam, czy znajdę kogoś kto móglby załatwic recepte na arthrotec? Powiedzcie, skad Wy bierzecie te tabletki? Ja sie szczerze obawiam kupowac od "internetowych handlarzy" ... 
Jestem z Warszawy, Proszę o kontakt na mail: annaanna@spoko.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesyłka idzie do Polski ok 3-4 tygodni o ile nie zatrzymają jej celnicy, może jednak spróbuj z art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i nie bierz dopochwowo a pod język, bo dopochwowo lekarz może wykryć na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec forte dantowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam pilnie ostatnie opakowanie 10 tabl. możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka . francacc@o2.pl  535 043 012

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotec forte 20 sztuk. Na szczęście dziewczyna zanim zdecydowała się zażyć zdążyła poronić w sposób naturalny. Proszę o dyskrecję i sam zapewniam.

maurelii@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania art . 12 sztuk. z apteki. mnie wystarczyło 8 szt. cena 150zł  vesace2011@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec (zwykly, nie forte) email: marta-mrs@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec 28 tabletek lub nowe opakowanie 20tab, wystawie aukcje na allegro 100% pewności tel 789312867

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Forte jest mniej skuteczny w 80% przypadków nie działa za 1 razem, zaleca się zakup zwykłego art w aptece cena 20 tabletek to 40 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec za 170 zl. Staly kontakt tel podczas kuracji.Wszelkie informacje pod nr tel. 691485943

----------


## w potrzebie

Mam pytanie, czy ktoś z Was zamawiał Art od reklamującego się tutaj damian.wiktor

----------


## w potrzebie

proszę pomóżcie mi, jest tam ktoś?????????????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie maiłam ale wiem, że od jednej osoby ze Szczytna nie można brać bo ma bardzo negatywną opinię na innych forach, podobno ogłasza się w necie że sprzed za 300 a dziewczyną na forach po 100 zł robił promocję i wysyłał apap, najlepiej kombinuj w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pokaż mi tę opinię chociaż jedną (Szczytno), kupiłam  i 100% zadowolenia odbiór osobisty , a i jak komuś będzie się palił grunt pod nogami to do ciepie (gościu ) pewniaka! podaj chociaż nr tel by któraś z nas mogła skorzystać !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak!!! na prośbę sprzedającego!!
zakupiłam z wysyłką z Szczytna 690516195 oryginał opakowanie 24h i było u mnie   , zgodne z tym co mówili podczas rozmowy tel. 
do ,,człowieka " piszącego neg o szczytnie byś nigdy nie był w potrzebie , dziewczyny ja polecam a i inne by napisały gdyby weszły na str może już nie chcą tu zaglądać bo i ja bym nie otworzyła tej str gdyby nie prośba sprzedawcy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam..
Tak bardzo nie wiem co powinnam zrobić... 2 tyg. temu dowiedziałam się, że jestem w ciąży.. W tej chwili to 7 tydzień. Tak bardzo nie jestem gotowa na to dziecko.. ale wierzcie mi, że równie bardzo boje się je skrzywdzić.. Czytam od kilku dni na temat środków poronnych i już nie wiem co mam myśleć. Boję się skutków ubocznych, a także tego czy zamierzony cel się powiedzie.. Nie chcę spowodować, że przeze mnie dziecko będzie kaleką.. Napiszcie proszę o swoich doświadczeniach z tabletkami ART. Dziękuję...

----------


## tina1972

Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec już tylko 1 listek ( 14 tabletek). Wystarczy 1 listek.Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam na priv jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rtrotec w oryginalnym opakowaniu odbiór osobisty w szczytnie w trakcie pomoc tel 690516195
Cena:  300 zł

Zgłoś naruszenie
Kontakt:
help
Telefon:
690516195

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chcesz negatywne opinie poszukaj na kafeterii albo forum medycznym polecam i sorry 300 zł skoro dziewczyna za 60 odsprzedawała swoje 26 sztuk, więc jak ktoś cche tanio to albo apteka albo tamte fora

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artrotec w oryginalnym opakowaniu odbiór osobisty w szczytnie w trakcie pomoc tel 690516195
Cena:  300 zł

Zgłoś naruszenie
Kontakt:
help
Telefon:
690516195

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Artrotec w oryginalnym opakowaniu odbiór osobisty w szczytnie w trakcie pomoc tel 690516195
> Cena:  300 zł
> 
> Zgłoś naruszenie
> Kontakt:
> help
> Telefon:
> 690516195


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
weszłam na medyczkę i na kafeterię jak i pogmerałam w sieci i nic !!,  szkalujący , wykonujesz dobrą robotę czy dobrze czy źle ale o tym nr tel się mówi i raczej jest to pewniak a nie jak sugerujesz apap może źle  kopię w internecie ale raczej nie zostałam zaliczona do dzieci neo zapodaj linka gdzie jest ta neg opinia tak może prędzej pomożesz bo to że 300 ? to ty sprzedaj za 200 za 100 albo najlepiej za 50 !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę Cię bardzo

16.03.14 [14:12]
[zgłoś do usunięcia] 	

gość
tak w szczytnie możesz odebrać osobiście i zobaczyć co odbierasz a nie z paczki odebrać witaminy lub ???????????
i jeśli nie pasuje ci bucefale , że w szczytnie można odebrać osobiście to się goń kmiocie to forum jest dla wszystkich open, i jeśli masz na tyle odwagi to powiedz co tu robisz ?? i miej na tyle odwagi i zapodaj namiar na siebie anonimowy,, pojeździe chrystusowy" (osioł)!! to prywatnie wymienimy opinie o tym forum kto i co może tu robić
16.03.14 [15:03]
[zgłoś do usunięcia] 	

gość
po tym co i jak piszesz nie kupilabym od ciebie nawet witamin
16.03.14 [15:47]
[zgłoś do usunięcia] 	

gość
Jestem po pierwszej dawce art. za 30min a być kolejna a tu nic...
Tylko ból brzucha.
16.03.14 [16:14]
[zgłoś do usunięcia] 	

gosc1234
masakra,właśnie te czekanie na jakieś efekty jest najgorsze.. Tyle sie tu naczytalam, ze bylam pewna jakis rezultatow,a tu jaknicmoj organizm nie zareagowal... trzy pełne opakowania zjedzone i tez tylko jakies skurcze
17.03.14 [08:33]
[zgłoś do usunięcia] 	

lokowka
gosc1234 a TY w ogóle byłaś na usg? Czasem torbiel daje pozytywny test i brak miesiączki
17.03.14 [08:37]
[zgłoś do usunięcia] 	

gość
Chłopczyku ze Szczytna, jakoś nikt nie wymienia opinii na Twój temat, nikt Cię nie poleca, sam siebie polecasz a powyższym komentarzem udowodniłeś jakim jesteś pazernym bucem, dla którego liczy się tylko kasa, nie wiem czy po tym komentarzu, ktoś coś będzie chciał od Ciebie kupić, zwłaszcza, że dziewczyny często oddają swoje tabletki, lub polecają osoby które są sprawdzone przez nie a wołają znacznie mniejsze kwoty niż TY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz rodzinny przepisuje bez problemu receptę a w aptece opakowanie to koszt 40 zł nie dajcie się naciągać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Bardzo proszę o kontakt jeżeli ktokolwiek posiada Arthrotec do odsprzedania lub wie gdzie i jak można go "pewnie" zakupić? Zależy mi na czasie. dorotamajewska5@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na kupującą
Zamawia z opcją weryfikacji przesyłki, potem nie odbiera i zero kontaktu

Aleksandra Smardz
ul. Mickiewicza 53/8
27-600 Sandomierz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę Cię bardzo
> 
> 16.03.14 [14:12]
> [zgłoś do usunięcia] 	
> 
> gość
> tak w szczytnie możesz odebrać osobiście i zobaczyć co odbierasz a nie z paczki odebrać witaminy lub ???????????
> i jeśli nie pasuje ci bucefale , że w szczytnie można odebrać osobiście to się goń kmiocie to forum jest dla wszystkich open, i jeśli masz na tyle odwagi to powiedz co tu robisz ?? i miej na tyle odwagi i zapodaj namiar na siebie anonimowy,, pojeździe chrystusowy" (osioł)!! to prywatnie wymienimy opinie o tym forum kto i co może tu robić
> 16.03.14 [15:03]
> ...


jak to fajnie poczytać jak handlary się tłuką (dowal jej bo więcej zarabia od ciebie ) a i nie wiedziałam że lokowka jest z szczytna cha cha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Ja takze bardzo prosze o pilny kontakt jesli ktos posiada do odsprzedania lek arthrotec lub wie gdzie i jak bezpiecznie oraz u sprawdzonej osoby mozna go nabyc! Naprawde zalezy mi na czasie!
Konann.ka@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek. Wystarczy 1 listek.Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl


tina1972 masz jeszcze te tabletki do sprzedania???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boże co to ma być a jak dziewczyna zdecydowała się utrzymać ciąże to trzeba ją piętnować Bo Ci szczytno zarobić nie dała?





> Uwaga na kupującą
> Zamawia z opcją weryfikacji przesyłki, potem nie odbiera i zero kontaktu
> 
> Aleksandra Smardz
> ul. Mickiewicza 53/8
> 27-600 Sandomierz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny na forummedycznym.pl dziewczyna ma dwa opakowania oddaje po 40 zł za paczkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i ch*j Wam do tego za ile sprzedaje jak pierdolicie się po kontach to i tak kupicie ode mnie, u mnie widzisz co bierzesz a nie jakies witaminki, czaisz ????? Jak zaciążyłaś to dzwoń 690516195 pomogę

----------


## tina1972

tak jakby co to zapraszam na miala jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## tina1972

> tina1972 masz jeszcze te tabletki do sprzedania???


tak zapraszam na miala jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## tina1972

> tina1972 masz jeszcze te tabletki do sprzedania???


tak zapraszam na miala jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i ch*j Wam do tego za ile sprzedaje jak pierdolicie się po kontach to i tak kupicie ode mnie, u mnie widzisz co bierzesz a nie jakies witaminki, czaisz ?????


po o tobie opiniach w internecie i twojej kolejnej wypowiedzi potwierdzajacej te opinie 
czaje tylko tyle by szczytno i tamtejsze okolice olsztyna i okolic omijac szerokim łukiem by na ciebie nie trafic jak bys zmienil nr telefonu...

----------


## Janusz35

Witam. Odsprzedam arthrotec forte posiadam 2 opakowania po 20 tabletek możliwość wysyłki jak i sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą . Zainteresowanym podam numer telefonu pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam 18 lat, i nie jestem gotowa na małuszka. Ale stało się. Zrobiłam trzy testy ciążowe. 
Dwa wczoraj jeden dziś. Wyszły pozytywnie, nie mam żadnych objaw ciąży. Rozmawiałam z lekarzem 
powiedział że jest za wcześnie na USG. I jeżeli testy wyszły pozytywnie jestem w ciąży. Dodam że okres
spóźnia mi się 3 dni. Mam już Arthrotec przypuszczam że jestem w 2 może 3 tyg ciąży. Jak mam 
dawkować ten lek? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Odsprzedam arthrotec forte posiadam 2 opakowania po 20 tabletek możliwość wysyłki jak i sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą . Zainteresowanym podam numer telefonu pozdrawiam.


witam jestem zaintrresowana prosze o kontakt albert169202@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mogę tego czytać co wypisujecie, w życiu bym nie wzięłą tych tabletek, nosze mojego skarba pod sercem właśnie i tylko modlę sie żeby urodziło sie zdrowe.


skoro nie mozesz czytać to po co tu wchodzisz, odwiedzaj strony o rodzeniu dzieci, a nie o niechcianych ciążach. Tu sie mówi jak pomóc w niechcianych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Mam do sprzedania tabletki arthrotec. Mi pomogły powodzenia. Wrazie pytan prosze o maila nikita2008.mt@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Forum dzieciobójczyń. Niedoszłych matek dzieci, którym nie pozwolono się rozwijać. PRZERAŻAJĄCE i niewyobrażalnie smutne...


 Idiota, ja pier...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro nie mozesz czytać to po co tu wchodzisz, odwiedzaj strony o rodzeniu dzieci, a nie o niechcianych ciążach. Tu sie mówi jak pomóc w niechcianych.


Brawo!! To sa wyłącznie nasze decyzje i nasze ciała nikt nie ma prawa dyktować nam co mamy robić, ani próbować bezsensownie wpływać na nasze sumienie!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny macie jakies pewne zrodlo art? znalazlam pelno ogloszen ale nie wiem czy mozna im ufac... pomozcie bo mam bardzo malo czasu!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam pewny art z apteki. pisz na marta-mrs@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a wiesz co i jak dawkować? Próbowałaś w aptece? Albo u rodzinnego? Jakbyś miała pytania co do przebiegu całej akcji pisz laura.kis@op.pl chętnie odpowiem na Twoje pytania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyno zastanów się pytasz kto ma odsprzedać a nagle odpowiada Ci stado "handlarzy" poszukaj na innych forach jak nie chcesz być oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktos ogarnac arthrocet w gdansku ? i nie za 300,200 , 100.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak posiadam napisz do mnie soochlyn@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Mam do sprzedania tablet. Arthrotec forte . Jakby co pisac dantowa@wp.pl

----------


## tina1972

Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek wraz z ulotką. Do sprzedaży minimum 1 cały "listek". Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam zestaw tabletek na poronienie.... jedna tabletka .RU486 i osiem tabletek Arthrotec. wiem jak sie zazywa Arthrotec ale nie wiem kiedy i jak zazyc .RU486....... wiec prosze o pomoc ...

----------


## kobietawyzwolona

Witajcie dziewczyny, ja już jestem po i chcę opisać wam przebieg całej tej sytuacji. Więc tak dzisiaj mamy 14 maja, tabletki dostałam 12 maja (arthrotec, opakowanie 20 tabletek). O godzinie dwudziestej wzięłam pierwszą dawkę, tj. 4 tabletki, ja brałam pod język, jest to najskuteczniejsza forma przyjmowania tego leku i najbardziej bezpieczna że tak powiem, ponieważ lekarze nie będą w stanie stwierdzić czy były przyjmowane jakiekolwiek tabletki. Tabletki trzymałam pod językiem 35 minut, w trakcie wyciągałam te mniejsze 'tableteczki' które znajdują się wewnątrz tabletki arthrotec (dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej je wyciągnąć). Po pierwszej dawce miałam dreszcze przez pierwsze pół godziny ( mniej więcej), po dwóch, dwóch i pół godziny lekki ból brzucha i nic po za tym. Kolejna dawka po trzech godzinach (23:00), tak samo pod językiem 35 minut. Dreszcze, lekki ból brzucha, już się bałam, że nic z tego nie wyjdzie, ponieważ wcześniej zamówiłam tabletki od jakiegoś gościa z internetu, wysłał mi chyba jakieś witaminy, nawet już nie chcę o tym myśleć, bo wyłudził ode mnie 300 zł i nic się nie działo, wysłał 8+1 w hermetykach co już było podejrzane, do tego umawialiśmy się, że za nim odbiorę, będę mogła przesyłkę sprawdzić i odesłać, a takiej możliwości nie było, ale wzięłam te tabletki bo tu już nie chodziło nawet o pieniądze. Otwieram kopertę i straciłam jakiekolwiek nadzieję na to, że coś mi to pomoże, no i nie pomogło, dlatego sięgnęłam po tabletki wyżej wymienione (jeśli chodzi o cenę, w porównaniu do tych wcześniejszych które zamawiałam, tu zapłaciłam grosze). Wracając do drugiej dawki, tak jak powiedziałam, strach, ale czekałam. O drugiej w nocy trzecia dawka z wielkim płaczem, ponieważ ból nie był taki jakiego się spodziewałam, można było porównać go do zaparć, siedziałam z tymi tabletkami w buzi rozryczana jak małe dziecko bez jakichkolwiek nadziei. Połknęłam i poszłam do łazienki z myślą 'a może jednak' i co? I jednak, krew, nie tak dużo jak opisywały dziewczyny, ale jednak. Obudziłam siostrę (to było moje wsparcie i pomoc we wszystkim od początku, pamiętajcie, musicie mieć kogoś, kto w takiej sytuacji będzie trzeźwo myślał za was!! Moja siostra była ze mną, czuwała, załatwiała wszystko, jestem jej wdzięczna <3). Czekałam na dalsze efekty, krew leciała, ciut mocniej niż przy miesiączce, co też mnie zaczęło trochę niepokoić, bo tu na forum dziewczyny wypisywały o morzu krwi, bólach nie do wytrzymania, a ja nie miałam takich objawów, a się na takowe nastawiłam, stąd mój strach. Krew leciała, poleciało kilka na prawdę malutkich skrzepów, ale czekałam. Dla pewności chciałam wziąć czwartą dawkę, ale siostra stwierdziła, że lepiej nie i miała rację. Dalej krew leciała tak jak leciała od początku, ale pojechałyśmy do szpitala o siódmej rano, w samochodzie czułam jak wychodzą ze mnie skrzepy i krew leci mocniej, brzuch nadal bolał jak wcześniej. W szpitalu najpierw poszłam szybko do łazienki zmienić podpaskę, skrzepy były już na prawdę duże, podpaska prawie cała w krwi. Przyjęli nas szybko, ponieważ siostra zawołała panią doktor która właśnie przyjmowała i powiedziała jaka jest sytuacja, ta wszystko spisała, zadzwoniła gdzieś, mówiąc do słuchawki: najprawdopodobniej mamy poronienie, mogę przyjmować? Rozłączyła się. Została Pani przyjęta, spisała dane, dała opaskę na rękę, dostałam szpitalną piżamę 
(ponieważ nie miałam swojej, nie była na to przygotowana). Wysłali mnie do sali, położyli i kazali czekać. Zbadali mnie, wszystko było okey, czekałam na kolejne badanie, w między czasie stażystka zrobiła ze mną wywiad. Zbadali mnie kolejny raz, okazało się że nie potrzebne będzie łyżeczkowanie, ponieważ macica sama się oczyściła. Zrobili badanie krwi, ponieważ kobiety z ujemną grupą dostają immunoglobulinę (zastrzyk w tyłek jak się okazało), kobiety z dodatnią nie muszą tego przyjmować. Ja miałam ujemną, więc musiałam zostać w szpitalu na noc, rano mnie zbadali jeszcze raz, wszystko było w porządku, wróciłam na sale, zasnęłam, o 11 mnie obudzili, dali zastrzyk w tyłek i odesłali do domu. W szpitalu byłam jeszcze lekko osłabione, ale teraz czuję się dobrze. Więc tak dziewczyny, pamiętajcie, że każda z nas przechodzi to inaczej i do końca nie można sugerować się naszymi opisami. Jak wynika z mojego opisu wcale nie musiałam iść do lekarza, ale i tak ciesze się, że poszłam, bo przynajmniej jestem pewna. Lekarze niczego się nie domyślili, 'samoistne poronienie'. Nie udawałam zmartwionej, bo po co? Ten cyrk nie był mi potrzebny. Lekarze też przychodzili do mnie z uśmiechem na twarzy. Musiałam trochę pokłamać, co jest oczywiste, za pewne będziecie musiały też się na to przygotować jeśli zdecydujecie się iść do lekarza (naprawdę powinnyście). Miesiączkę powinnam dostać za dwa, trzy tygodnie, puki co krew jeszcze będzie mi leciała. A co do immunoglobuliny, to jest ona podawana po to, by w kolejnych ciążach nie było znacznych kłopotów, ale i tak będę dostawała zastrzyki itp, ponieważ krew jest ujemna, każda z was, która takową grupę krwi posiada, również będzie miała coś takiego. Podsumowując stan fizyczny: jest naprawdę dobrze : ) 
Teraz czekam z niecierpliwością na hejty od 'obrończyń życia', ale wiecie co wam powiem? Mam za ledwie dwadzieścia lat, jestem młoda i mam przed sobą całe życie, owszem, planuje w przyszłości dziecko, ale dopiero, gdy będę w stanie zapewnić mu wszystko to, czego nie mam ja. Moja sytuacja jest ciężka, ponieważ nie mieszkam z rodzicami, jestem na utrzymaniu siostry za pomoc. I co? miała bym teraz mieć dziecko, które nie miało by nawet swojego dachu nad głową? Nie ma takiej opcji. A może lepiej urodzić i oddać do domu dziecka? Nigdy. Nie chciała bym zadręczać się tym, gdzie jest obecnie moje dziecko, czy biją je, czy karmią, czy dobrze traktują. Przecież jest wiele przypadków, gdzie rodziny zastępcze biorą dzieci tylko dla pieniędzy, bo jak wiadomo,  za każde dziecko z adopcji dostaje się grubą kasę. A co później? Moje dziecko po skończeniu osiemnastego roku życia zechciało by mnie odszukać? I co? I co miała bym mu powiedzieć? Więc drogie hejterki i hejterzy, jeśli jesteście tacy mądrzy, to bierzcie wszystkie te dzieci które my miały byśmy urodzić i się nimi zajmujcie. Ja jestem pewna, że zrobiłam dobry ruch, nie tylko dla siebie ale i dla dziecka. W boga nie wieżę, więc religia też nie stała mi na przeszkodzie. A jeszcze coś, do czwartego miesiąca dziecku w łonie matki nie rozwija się rozumowanie, co za tym idzie dziecko nic nie czuje. Ja ogólnie jestem za wprowadzeniem legalnej aborcji w Polsce dla takich kobiet jak ja. 
A w którym tygodniu byłam dowiedziałam się dopiero kilka godzin przed wyjściem ze szpitala, szósty tydzień. 
Co do wsparcia, mój chłopak cały czas mnie wspierał i wspiera nadal. Odwiedził mnie w szpitalu mimo, że zostawili mnie tam tylko na jedną noc, jestem mu za to dozgonnie wdzięczna. Tą decyzję podjęliśmy razem, On  również nie wyobrażał sobie mieć teraz dziecka, po za tym jesteśmy ze sobą nie za długo, ale się kochamy i teraz jestem tego jeszcze bardziej pewna, chodź cały czas byłam. Jak widać ja miałam wsparcie z każdej strony, siostra, brat, chłopak. Oczywiście anonimowość w stu procentach. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań proście o meila, postaram się wchodzić tu stosunkowo często. Myślę, ze to na tyle. Dziewczyny jestem z wami : )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupie tabletki pilnie, 669890940

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie Arthrotec (najlepiej zwykły) lub Cytotec, kontakt: 739 487 674 (najlepiej sms)
Oszustom z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz jeszcze te tabletki?





> mam do odsprzedania arthrotec 14 tabletek w oryginalnym opakowaniu wydany na receptę jeśli ktoś ma wątpliwości zgadzam się na sprawdzenie przesyłki przy odbiorze.wypróbowałam na sobie poroniłam przedwczoraj w 4 tyg.udzielę również informacji na temat stosowania oraz jak się potem sprawdza czy się udało które uzyskałam od "specjalistki" z women on web.tel.733746479

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania 6 tabletek, cena 60 zł. 
pauliska_91@orange.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie sobie załatwiam tabletki przez dzadka ścieme mu walnełam że mnie żełądek napier... a on ma wrzody wiec jemu na okrągło lekarz to wypisuje wiec mi w ścieme uwierzył wiec za 3 dni bede miała lek. ost miesiączke mialam 10 kwietnia i zrobiłam 3 testy fakt wyszły negatywne ale nie mam okresu i mam wkładkę mirene i 2 dzieci rok po roku 3 dziecka nie damy rady z mężem wychwać nie mamy na to funduszu ja nie pracuje on malo zarabia rodzina nie jest w stanie pomóc a jeszcze kredyt wzieliśmy więc nie stać nas. Piszę aby zapytać czy ktoś miał przypadek żeby zajść w ciąże na wkładce mirena ??? Czy tylko ja jestem takim przypadkiem a że wynik mi testu negatywny wyszedł to błąd testu bo w aptece kobieta mi powiedziała że skoro mam wkladke to pewne są tylko testy ciążowe z krwi a nie chce iść narazie do mojego ginekologa bo bedzie wiedział że coś kombinuje z drugim dzieckiem prosiłam i błagałam żeby i coś wypisyła bo pierszą ciąże ledwo przeżyła z drugą byłam 6 m-cy w szpitalu bo miałam ryzyko śmierci ryzyko mojej śmierci f także 3 ciążą może przesądzać moje życie wiem glupie ale żaden ginekolog nie chce mi pomóc chciałam podwiązać jajowody zaproponowali mi tylko mirene i co i kolejna ciąża zalamka ;(( wiem że nawet jakbym chciala urodzi bo w głębi serca tak jest to dziecka nie zobacze bo po 2 porodzie przez 2 miesiące dziecka nie widziałam po trafiłam na intensywną terapię i spowodowane krwotokiem, zanikiem wzroku i czymś w rodzaju padaczki niewiedzieli co sie dzieje ze mną i dodatkowo szok poporodowy. CZY MOGĘ ZASTOSOWAĆ ARTHRETIC Z WKLADKĄ MIRENA NAPEWNO PORONIE DZIECKO CZY TYLKO WKŁADKĘ A MOŻE JEDNO I DRUGIE??????????????

----------


## lokowka

W żadnym wypadku nie możesz użyć art jak masz wkładkę czy to mirene czy miedzianą, musisz najpierw wyjąć wkładkę, ale przy jej wyjmowaniu raczej na 90% zostanie usunięty zarodek, poza tym wkładka mirena ma to do siebie, że u niektórych kobiet zanika okres, mimo iż nie są w ciąży, radzę konsultację ginekologiczną i to jak najprędzej, użycie art w przypadku wkładki, grozi śmiercią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby ktoras z was potrzebowala arth to został mi odpis recepty  :Smile:  jak cos to mail

kasia.kwiszowska@op.pl

----------


## tina1972

Witam,  mam do odsprzedaży *Cytotec 2* listki po 14 tabletek wraz z ulotką. Do sprzedaży minimum 1 cały listek. Zapraszam *jk1975@poczta.onet.pl*. Zakupiony w polskiej aptece na receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Jestem 2 tygodnie po wzieciu arthrotecu.  Wzielam 8 tabletek mialam silne bole i krwawienie stwierdzilam ze nie wezme juz 3 dawki. Na drugi dzien pojechalam do lekarza. Udalo sie. Obeszlo sie bez czyszczenia, wszystko ladnie czyscilo sie samoistnie. 

Mialam dwa opakowania arthotecu i zostalo mi 31 tabletek. Sprzedam 2 x po 12 tabletek. Czyli na dwa zabiegi. Tabletki pochodza z apteki sa oryginalnie zapakowane. Dla pewnosci kupujafego zgadzam sie na wysylke za pobraniem w celu sprawdzenia zawartosci. Data waznosci to 20.03.2016r.

Moj email to   xoxotasha7@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ginekolog jest w stanie wykryć arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język, po czym następną dawke wzięłam już dopochwowo bo nie dałam rady pod język i następne 3 dawki co 3 godz po 4 tabletki (razem 4 dawki dopochwowo, a jedna pod język) tabletki kupił mi mąż w aptece. I nic... brzuch był twardy przez chwile żadnego bólu a krwawie tylko kiedy sie załawiam. Po wyliczeniu jestem (byłam) w 5 tygodniu. Nie wiem czy tabletki zadziałały wzięłam je wczoraj i kiedy zrobić test i udało mi sie czy raczej nie ?? Pomóżcie

----------


## tina1972

test dopiero po 10-14 dniach da Ci wynik ujemny. odczekaj jeśli nie masz żadnych dolegliwości 3 -4 dnie i podejdź do ginekologa, raz by utwierdzić się czy wszystko zeszło ewentualnie czy nie jesteś w ciąży. Możesz po prostu powiedzieć na wizycie że miałaś jakieś nienaturalne krwawienie czy coś w tym stylu, jeśli nawet poroniłaś to będziesz pewna czy nie zostało nic w środku, ja tak zrobiłam i beż żadnych problemów się obyło,nie miałam już żadnego łyżeczkowania wszystko ze mnie zeszło. Wizyta ta mnie dopiero uspokoiła na dobre

----------


## lokowka

> Wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język, po czym następną dawke wzięłam już dopochwowo bo nie dałam rady pod język i następne 3 dawki co 3 godz po 4 tabletki (razem 4 dawki dopochwowo, a jedna pod język) tabletki kupił mi mąż w aptece. I nic... brzuch był twardy przez chwile żadnego bólu a krwawie tylko kiedy sie załawiam. Po wyliczeniu jestem (byłam) w 5 tygodniu. Nie wiem czy tabletki zadziałały wzięłam je wczoraj i kiedy zrobić test i udało mi sie czy raczej nie ?? Pomóżcie


Jeśli nie ma ciągłego krwawienia przypominającego okres, raczej się nie udało  :Frown:  art w prawdzie jest kapryśmy i może zacząć działać z opóźnieniem ale jeśli nic się nie wydarzy w ciągu 72 godzin od ostatniej dawki, raczej trzeba będzie powtórzyć, a byłaś u lekarza co powiedział ginekolog? Ciąża rozwija się prawidłowo? który tydzień miałaś napisany na usg? Jakbyś miała pytania pisz laura.kis@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie ma ciągłego krwawienia przypominającego okres, raczej się nie udało  art w prawdzie jest kapryśmy i może zacząć działać z opóźnieniem ale jeśli nic się nie wydarzy w ciągu 72 godzin od ostatniej dawki, raczej trzeba będzie powtórzyć, a byłaś u lekarza co powiedział ginekolog? Ciąża rozwija się prawidłowo? który tydzień miałaś napisany na usg? Jakbyś miała pytania pisz laura.kis@op.pl


byłam dziś u ginekologa i prawdopodobnie mam mięśniaka i jest pęcherzyk płodowy, ale kazał mi zrobić test z popranej krwi bo według ostatniej miesiączki jestem w 6msc ale doktor nie za dużo mówił i nie odpowiadał na moje pytania dosłownie czy zrozumiale tylko tyle że może nie rozwija się bo nie przeżyło, może to sam początek tyle co usłyszałam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupimy tabletki pilnie adrianna34455@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam sie tylko osobiscie na terenie trojmiasta Pani powyżej jesli bedzie miała ochote podtwierdzic autentycznosc moich tabletek. Zadowolona klientka zapraszam do kontaktu.  soochlyn@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spotykam sie tylko osobiscie na terenie trojmiasta Pani powyżej jesli bedzie miała ochote podtwierdzic autentycznosc moich tabletek. Zadowolona klientka zapraszam do kontaktu.  soochlyn@interia.eu


w jakiej cenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam lek arthrotec karolinalit@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam 3 dawki po 4 tab pod jezyk i nic.Dziewczyny pisały ze trzeba trzymac tab pół godz. pod jezykiem a mi to się rozpuściło po 5 min wiec połknęłam a tą mała tab.wyplułam.Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłam bo nie zadziałało.To co się rozpuściło powinnam trzmac pół godz wraz z tą mała tabletka????Czy jak? PROSZĘ O POMOC....Kolejnego dnia wziełam 4 tab po 2 razy dopochwowo i dalej bez zmian  :Frown: Jestem tydzien po wzięciu tych tabletek i...dalej nic.Co mam teraz zrobic???Wziąć je dopochwowo i w jakiej dawce zwilżyć czy nie?Dodam tylko że jestem w 6 tc.Proszę pomóżcie....jak to zażyć zęby było skuteczne.Pod język?Jak tak to ile trzymac i którą część wraz z tą małą pół godz czy sama ta czesc ktora sie rozpusciła????Czy dopochwowo i zwilżyć te tabletki???PROSZE WAS O POMOC........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zarzyłam ich  14 i na początku skrzepik krev i do tej pory nic a było to miesiąc temu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jeszcze dodam że test ciążovy  pozytyvny ja mam problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam sie tylko osobiscie na terenie trojmiasta Pani powyżej jesli bedzie miała ochote podtwierdzic autentycznosc moich tabletek. Zadowolona klientka zapraszam do kontaktu. soochlyn@interia.eu

----------


## Lokowka

> Wziełam 3 dawki po 4 tab pod jezyk i nic.Dziewczyny pisały ze trzeba trzymac tab pół godz. pod jezykiem a mi to się rozpuściło po 5 min wiec połknęłam a tą mała tab.wyplułam.Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłam bo nie zadziałało.To co się rozpuściło powinnam trzmac pół godz wraz z tą mała tabletka????Czy jak? PROSZĘ O POMOC....Kolejnego dnia wziełam 4 tab po 2 razy dopochwowo i dalej bez zmian Jestem tydzien po wzięciu tych tabletek i...dalej nic.Co mam teraz zrobic???Wziąć je dopochwowo i w jakiej dawce zwilżyć czy nie?Dodam tylko że jestem w 6 tc.Proszę pomóżcie....jak to zażyć zęby było skuteczne.Pod język?Jak tak to ile trzymac i którą część wraz z tą małą pół godz czy sama ta czesc ktora sie rozpusciła????Czy dopochwowo i zwilżyć te tabletki???PROSZE WAS O POMOC........


Hej art nie można brać według uznania trzeba brać 12 sztuk, to że następnego dnia wziełaś 8 dopochwo nic Ci nie da  :Frown:  ja trzymałam papkę ( bo się rozpuściły) 40 minut potem połykałam partiami ze śliną, jakbyś miała pytania napisz do mnie laura.kis@op.pl

----------


## Przestroga

OSZUŚCI !!!!
dziewczyny podaje numery telefonów osób, które oszukują i sprzedają niby oryginalne zestawy lub tabletki. wysyłają oszukany towar niby z możliwością sprawdzenia a tak naprawdę nie odznaczają nic na poczcie i sprawdzić nie można. ja jednak zagadałam z panem i sprawdziłam mimo wszystko dwie takie przesyłki, które miały być pewne w 100%%%. powkładali do nich jakieś byle jakie tabletki i myśleli, że zrozpaczona dziewczyna odbierze przesyłkę tak czy inaczej na szczęście ja się nie dałam oszukać !!!!!!!! te numery, które podaję były sprawdzane w miesiącu maju 2014. oto one:
najgorsi oszuści:
732 873 880
690897754
513217555
733856327
519845651
pozostali:
511891481
792393271
727656882
690633909
609394486
721235822
517777025
Nie dzwońcie na te numery. !!!! postaram się jeszcze wypisac adresy e-mail, bo z niektórymi z nich pisałam także e-maile, więc uważajcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znacie może jakieś pewne źródła dostępu do tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dołączam sie do pytania ? Ma ktos sprawdzonego sprzedawcę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jeszcze pytanie: czy 12 tab misoprostolu oraz 1 tab mifepristone (ru486) jest skuteczniejsze/bezpieczniejsze/ lepsze po prostu? liczę na odpowiedzi dziewczyny  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapraszam do kontaktu spotykam się tylko osobiście i wspólnie realizuję receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam pewny lek arthrotec karolinalit@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupowałam od 731044904 zapłaciłam 192 zł za 12 sztuk razem z przesyłką paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości dzwoniłam w poniedziałek we wtorek miałam paczkę, numer dostałam od dziewczyn z forummedycznego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opisze jak u mnie to przebiegało , boje sie dziewczyny ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest ktos kto będzie próbował ? Potrzebuje wsparcia a nie mam z kim porozmawiać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jutro. nikt mi nie chce pomoc z ginekologów- tak kraj. mam artrothec.  mam 43 lata

----------


## aniaowczarczyk

czy masz te tabletki jeszcze ?

----------


## aniaowczarczyk

masz jeszcze te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Soochlyn@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zdobyłam recepte na arthrotec od znajomego lekarza, kupiłam w aptece jedno opakowanie tj. 20 tabl.-około 50zł. W piątek wzięłam zgodnie z instrukcją na stronie womenonweb.org 3razy po 4 tabletki pod język w odstępach 3 godzinnych. O 16.00 wzięłam pierwsze 4 tabletki, ale pisze tam żeby trzymać 30min u mnie rozpuszczenie trwało zaledwie 15min-góra po tym czasie zostawały trzony tabletek, które podobno należy wypluć tak więc zrobiłam reszte połknęłam. Miałam małą biegunkę i dreszcze było mi bardzo zimno więc zawinęłam się i czekałam. Dostałam gorączki do 38stopni nic wielkiego. Po około godzinie pierwsze plamienie, potem lekkie skurcze ale do wytrzymania. Kolejne dawki w nocy zurzyłam jedną podpaskę, rano trochę skrzepów było w sumie nie było wielkiego krawienia-4tydzień ciąży. Teraz jest niedziela i tylko lekkie upławy. Nie wiem czy tabletki zadziałały będę w tym tygodniu musiała pójść do lekarza to sprawdzić. Napiszę.

----------


## Lokowka

Myślę, że jest Ci niezbędna konsultacja ginekologiczna, gdyż mimo wczesnej ciąży krwawienie powinno  wyglądać jak okres, żywą czerwoną krwią w 2 pierwszych dniach, brązowe upławy mogą niestety świadczyć o niepowodzeniu, w razie pytań pisz, laura.kis@op.pl postaram się pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Soochlyn@interia.eu


Witam pisałam do tej osoby koszt to 500 zł !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, odkupie tabletki Arthrotec. Jezeli ktoras z Was mialaby do odsprzedania, bardzo prosze o pomoc. Moj nr gg 3809304. Z gory dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałaś racje lekarz dzisiaj potwierdził ciąże trwającą nadal. Moje 12 tabl. nic nie dało masakra  :Frown: ((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważam że 500zł za te tabletki to stanowczo za dużo tym bardziej że tak jak u mnie nie zadziałały trzeba wiedzieć dokładnie jak je podać żeby dały efekt. Na to wygląda że ja zrobiłam gdzieś błąd :/ Mój lekarz zdecydował się na zabieg, ale ceną też mnie dobił .... masakra. Chodziaż niewiem czy bym taki zabieg przeżyła psychika chyba siada  :Frown:  wołałabym uznać że poroniłam niby sama............

----------


## lokowka

Art trzeba przyjmować według ścisłych zasad, nie można dawkować według własnego uznania, rozpuszczać, popijać, trzymać krócej, trzeba pamiętać, że mimo wszystko to nie lek typowo poronny i bywa on kapryśmy, i należy zrobić wszystko aby podziałał za pierwszym razem, cenna 500 zł to bardzo wysoko, biorąc pod uwagę, że czasem uda się go kupić w aptece "po znajomości" za jedną dziesiątą tej ceny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

731044904  Ja też polecam ten numer wziełam z postu wyżej. Wczoraj dzwoniłam, dzisiaj już mam tabletki (arthrotec). 12 sztuk za 192 zł i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość, wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane. Dzisiaj to zrobię, trochę się tylko boję bo tyle tu postów że mimo wzięcia tabletek nie podziałało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwaga na nr powyzej, nigdy nie wadomo kto pisze pochlebne opinie, sam sobie

----------


## women

właśnie, szczególnie ze takie ogłoszenia niby "też polecam" są pisane widzę jak relkamy na różnych forach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie no bez przesady zawsze przecież można samemu sprawdzić czy lek dojdzie skoro można sprawdzić przesyłke przed zapłata . Ja kupiłam te tabletki i zamiesciłam ten nr po to by dziewczyny które też szukały pomocy mogły ją znależć bo sama szukałam przez ponad 2 tyg.

----------


## women

Potrzebujesz aborcji prosze dzwoń jedyne sprawdzone źródło artroteku koszt 300zł za 12 tabletek
Nasze telefony to:
725 892 134 (Plus) od poniedziałku do piątku do godziny 22.
503 937 745 (Orange) od poniedziałku do piątku w godzinach 8:00-9:00, 16:00-22:00, 9:00-16:00 tylko sms.
730 861 724 (Play) od poniedziałku do piątku od 10 do 22

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ooo maszwybor juz oficjalnie handluje nawet ma już oficjalny cennik 12 za 300. nareszcie sie ujawnili o co tu chodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, ja dzisiaj z oglaszamy24.pl wzielam numer zadzwonilam, pan mi wszystko wyjasnil co i jak, dodatkowo ma byc instrukcja dokladna jak to zrobic w srodku... mam miec tabletki w czwartek z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia... jesli bede je miala to napisze co i jak... jednak boje sie ze moze sie nie udac tak jak to pisza niektore tutaj dziewczyny... ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jaka cena jak dojdzie daj znać czy jest ok bo też szukam

----------


## women

nie handluje a pomaga zdobyć pewny lek bez oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cena za jaka kupuje to 300 plus przesylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia czyli 25 zl... takze jest to sporo ale mysle ze warto.. ja jestem w 6 tygodniu ciazy a nie planowalam tego teraz.. dlatego taka a nie inna decyzja jednak mam nadzieje ze pojdzie gladko bo sie troszke boje....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To sie teraz tak nazywa? Dziewczyny załatwiają taniej i mówia, ze wszystko ale tu wasza marża i stad jedyne pewne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

300 to bardzo drogo mogłaś mieć ro samo za 192 zł mam nadzieję że będziesz mogła sprawdzić paczkę tak jak ja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mozliwe ze moglam miec to za 192 ale w akcie desperacji cena juz nie grala dla mnie roli... wlasnie zamowilam z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia paczki i mam nadzieje ze tak bedzie, w innym wypadku nie odbiore paczki...  
Kurcze dziewczyny nawet niewiecie jakbym chciala miec to juz za soba, bardzo sie boje... tymbardziej ze chce je zazyc w trakcie pracy akurat szefowa wie o tym i bedzie mnie wspierac bo jest bardziej jak przyjaciolka... 
Boje sie tylko czy tam nie zjade na jakis zawal ale moze nie bedzie tak zle...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieje że u was zadziała ja wzięłam już 20tabl i tylko plamienie :/ pęcherzyk nadal jest. Pozostaje mi nadzieja że obumarł....wiem jestem straszna, ale mam już dwoje dzieci i nie marzy mi się w dzisiejszych czasach cała gromadka. Dam znać jak to się u mnie potoczyło. Ciekawe od czego zależy to czy zadziała? czy jest ktoś na forum kto ma sprawdzony sposób podania, dodam że ja brałam pod język 3x4tabl. jestem w 4tygodniu i mam jeszcze czas żeby zamówić kolejne opakowanie tylko powiedzcie jak to stosować ???Bałam się dopochwowo bo lekarz może potem dojrzeć, a wogóle to trzeba głęboko wsadzić.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem 3 godz po wzieciu ostatniej dawki (3x4tabl pod jezyk) brzuch mam napęczniały miałam pare skurczów i nic... Ogólnie po pierwszych 2 dawkach miałam ostrą biegunkę i może przez to się lek nie wchłonął? Ktoś wie jak to jest? Czy jak zamówię drugi zestaw to się uda? Jest tu ktoś kto próbował dwa razy?

----------


## lokowka

Są dziewczyny którym udaje się za pierwszym razem są też i takie którym dopiero za 3-4 razem  :Frown: , jeśli masz napęczniały brzuch, to prawdopodobnie na Twój organizm potrzeba by było więcej tabletek, może gdybyś miała jeszcze jedną dawkę byłoby już po? Pamiętaj że art lubi działać z opóźnieniem, jeśli nic się nie stanie w ciągu 3 dni weź następną porcję. I pamiętaj trzyma się 30 minut w buzi i w tym czasie staraj się nie połykać, po 30 minutach wypluj twardy rdzeń i powoli połykaj ze śliną ( mi zajęło to ok 15 minut), dawki bierze się np 14, 17, 20 jakbyś miała jakieś pytania pisz laura.kis@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro art nie pomogl za1 bardzo możliwe że mi też nie pomoże za 2 razem a stracę kasę. Zastanawiam siw cxy nie zamowic zestawu z women. Wiecie coś na ten temat żeby zestaw tez nie pomogl? Bo nie mam pojęcia co teraz zrobić,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W skład zestawu wchodzi 8 tabletek misoprostolu czyli to samo co w art plus Ru, czas oczekiwania na zestaw to okolo 3 tygodni o ile nie cofną celnicy, musisz wypełnić najpierw konsultację dostaniesz wtedy numer konta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, wiem co należy zrobić. Tylko nie wiem czy zestaw będzie skuteczny skoro art nie pomógł, może też nie pomóc zestaw, strasznie się tym stresuje i nie wiem co mam robić. Czy naprawdę zestaw jest już takim pewnikiem że istnieje bardzo mała szansa na nie powodzenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw jest skuteczny do 69 dnia ciąży ( skuteczność 98%, art 85-90%) , ale pamiętaj że oczekiwanie na zestaw też zajmuje czas

----------


## cry

Witam,szukałam szukałam i dostałam ale tylko forte :Frown:  proszę napiszcie czy to wielka róznica ,bo czytałam żeby był art czy prawdopodobieństwo w % maleje czy sa inne skutki uboczne czy ryzykować czy szukać art.proszę o szybką odp.zdesperowana.

----------


## lokowka

W zasadzie nie ma to znaczenia, jednak z forte trzeba bardziej uważać, ma więcej środka przeciwbólowego, a on nadmiarze powoduje zawroty głowy, duszności, biegunkę, musisz koniecznie wypluć rdzeń i lepiej abyś nie brała dopochwowo, w razie pytań pisz

----------


## cry

Wielkie dzieki, pomocne słoneczko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ginekolog może przepisać ten arthrotec?

----------


## lokowka

Nie niie może bo straci uprawnienia  :Frown:  próbuj może w aptekach albo u rodzinnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzeda swoj zestaw 12 tabletek + 1  paulina11.85@o2.pl

----------


## lokowka

Paulina a co ty masz za zestaw? w oryginalnym zestawie jest inna ilość tabletek, prawdopodobnie masz art i jakieś placebo, którego w żadnym wypadku nie powinno się brać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co wy gadacie orginalnie jest 12 tabletek na 3 dawki po 4 tabletki plus 1 jedna tabletka RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiekszosc bierze kobiet 12+1 i sa efekty. Ale to takze zalezy od organizmu

----------


## lokowka

Oryginalny zestaw z WomenOnWeb zawiera  1 tabletkę mifepristone oraz 8 tabletek misoprostol, każda inna kompilacja tabletek nie jest oryginalnym zestawem

----------


## lokowka

Poza tym w skład zestawy wchodzi czysty misoprostol, a nie pod postacią arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak ale ja nie mowie tutaj o zestawie z women. Nie kazda miala ten zestaw tylko inne po 12 tab. I tez pomogly

----------


## lokowka

A to tak art w ilości 12 sztuk czy cyto też pomaga, ale nie jest w zestawie, wszelkie zestawy 12 +1 to ściema, do skutecznego usunięcia ciąży potrzebny jest zestaw z WomeonWeb lub 12 sztuk art lub cyto. Tylko należy pamiętać, że zarówno art jak i cyto nie zawsze działają za pierwszym razem, więc jeśli jest tylko taka możliwość, najlepiej udać się do lekarza rodzinnego po receptę, lub próbować w aptece"po znajomości". Jeśli jednak nie ma takiej możliwości należy szukać najtańszych ogłoszeń z możliwością odbioru osobistego lub sprawdzenia zawartości ( osoba do której się dzwoni sama powinna taką formę zaproponować), wszelkie zestawy art+ru nie są oryginalne i szkoda na nie pieniędzy. Gdyby ktoś potrzebował dodatkowych informacji proszę pisać laura.kis@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się tylko osbiście na terenie trójmiasta. Pomagam profesjonalnie i dyskretnie soochlyn@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spotykam się tylko osbiście na terenie trójmiasta. Pomagam profesjonalnie i dyskretnie soochlyn@interia.eu


Za 500 zł za tyle to można kupić u "normalnego" handlarza 40 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do sprzedania mam arthrotec 1 op , w razie pytań iwonawr86@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny !! Pisalam do was kilka dni temu i mowilam ze zamowilam te tabletki za 300 zl...
Otoz dzisiaj je dostalam o godzinie 11. Odrazu sprawdzilam paczke, wszystko sie zgadzalo tak jak mialo byc. Przeczytalam instrukcje ktora dolaczyl ten pan i do dziela.. hmm mialam 12 tab. Arthrotecu i 1 tabletke RU486.
Cos mi sie ten Ru nie podobal bo byl okragły a jak sprawdzalam na google wyglada ta tabletka inaczej...
No ale polknelam, mialam niby od tej tabletki odczekac 24h zanim przyjme pierwsza dawke Arthrotecu.
Ale tutaj na forum wyczytalam ze ktoras z dziewczyn wziela ten Ru i za godzine dzialala z kolejnymi tabletkami..
Tak wiec ja takze za godzine przyjelam piewsza dawke Arthrotecu, szczeze mowiac smak ochydny pod sam koniec... Majac go jeszcze w buzi ( 30 minut) juz czulam ze bola mnie jajniki delikanie ale bola.. Polknelam reszte i sie zaczelo... Sama jestem w szoku ze tak szybko... Czuje cos mi "leci" wiec ide szybko do lazienki patrze krew... ok zalozylam podpaske i czekam dalej... Zaczyna mnie jezyk piec, jest mi zimno i cholernie boli brzuch, dol brzucha a takze jakby kosc ogonowa... Ten bol byl najgorszy... Ale sie polozylam, jakos mi sie przysnelo po 2 godzinach poczulam ze znow mi cos polecialo... biegne do lazienki no i jest mnostwo krwi.. Skrzep za skrzepem i wielkie trzy kulki wylatuja... Jedna czarna wrecz z krwi wiec podejrzewam ze to skrzep, byl; o wielkosci 4 cm... nastepnie cos galaretowatego zbitego, jasniejsze lecz cale z krwi..  takze wielkosci 4 cm, i trzeci takze podejrzewam skrzep esty bardzo... Podejrzewam ze u mnie jest juz po wszystkim ale wzielam nastepna dawke tak jak to powinno wygladac aby sie oczyscic, jednak zwymiotowalam ja... ;( ..Dodam jeszcze ze ol podbrzusza dalej towarzyszy, dalej krwawie, Bylam w 6TC dodatkowo byla to ciaza zagrozona.. moze dlatego tak szybko poszlo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak myslicie kobietki, udalo sie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jedyne co jest pewne to to ze kupilas w najlepszym razie "apap" a nie ru (w najgorszym razie jakies szkodliwe swinstwo)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale ja nie pytam, co kupilam... ale jak myslicie czy sie udalo z opisanej sytuacji?

----------


## cry

Hej,widze że obyta wiec i do Ciebie kieruję ów pytanie :Wink: 
Piszesz wyżej , że 30 min pod językiem potem powoli połykać , a co powiesz na połykanie powoli przez te 30 min.?
Po 1 dawce ostra biegunka,po 2 mocne bóle w dole brzucha i lekkie krwawienie,po 3 nic.
Teraz,20 godz po ostatniej dawce i prawie nic ,lekki ucisk w dole brzucha.W sumie 1 podpaska lekko ubrudzona
(około łyżeczki krwi w sumie)Pomiedzy dawkami jadłam i piłam.Jak uważasz jest jakaś nadzieja?Próbowac raz jeszcze?Kiedy i czy w takich samych dawkach?Dodam 5-6 tc.Kiedy się skończy ten koszmar :Frown:

----------


## lokowka

Do dziewczyny z zagrożoną ciążą biegnij szybko do lekarza, bo jak na 6 tc to wydaje mi się że za dużo tych skrzepów, ale raczej już po, co do trzymania w buzi 30 minut chodzi o to by lek się wchłoną przez śluzówkę i jak najmniej go trafiło do żołądka ( mniejsza biegunka), art lubi działać z opóźnieniem, więc jeśli pobolewa Cię brzuch albo plecy, to spokojnie odczekaj 3-4 dni, jeśli nic się nie ruszy spróbuj ponownie ale miej już 20 tabletek na wszelki wypadek, ja nic nie jadłam przez czas brania, bo kiedyś lekarz mi powiedział, że jak organizm jest słaby jest większe prawdopodobieństwo skutków ubocznych. Ale akurat jedzenie/nie jedzenie nie ma wpływu na powodzenie akcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do osoby która tylko lekko krawawiła, ja miałam tak samo, po prawie 4 dniachzaczęło się.. skurcze i bóle i mocniejsze krwawieie ze skrzepami, myślę ze się udało wiec poczekaj jeszcze dla pewności. czasami działa z opóznieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchaj jesli nie chcesz nie spotykaj sie zemną osobiscie zamów sobie przez internet i jedz apap a nie rób anty reklamy. Skoro nie znasz sie na rzeczy pozdrawiam oszusta :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam się spotkać , ale jak podałam konkretną aptekę i godzinę to stwierdziłeś że dziś to nie masz czasu że jednako może gdzie idziej no sory, masz wątpliwości chętnę wkleję treś korespondencji z tobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a i 20 tabletek kupiłam za 280 zł osobiście, więc żaden "apap"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchaj skoro juz jestes po i wszystko jest dobrze to po co ciagle tu siedzisz tak fascynuje Cie aborcja. Powinnas zapomniec i zajac sie własnym zyciem kupic jakies tabletki anty koncepcyjne a nie sledzic forum jak oszustka i naciagaczka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znacie jakieś pewne źródło z Krakowa albo jakąś aptekę, gdzie dostane art lub art plus ru486?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie dalej nic tylko plamienie , pisałam już do was wcześniej. Wzięłam 20 tabl. w sumie same art. i niestety raczej dalej jestem w ciąży po niedzieli pójde do lekarza i poprosze go o jakieś leki zobaczymy co mi powie najwyżej mi odmówi i wygoni. Nie mam wyjścia muszę spróbować nie chce kupować kolejnych dawek nie wiadomo czy to na mnie wogóle zadziała. Jestem już w 5tyg zastanawiam się tylko czy jest możliwe że po tych tabletkach ciąża obumarła i się dalej nie rozwija jak myślicie? A w którym tygodniu można to rozpoznać?? Trzymam za wszystkie dziewczyny na forum kciuki mam nadzieje że wam się uda. Szkoda że musimy stosować takie metody :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja moge ci cos polecic z okolic krakowa, napisz mail do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz Ci nie wyda (mało prawdopodobne) spróbuj z weterynarzami. Ja sobie załatwiłam od znajomego weterynarza, tym bardziej że oni mało się orientują. Ja wziełam 12 tabl 3 dni temu i nic do tej pory, w domu czeka na mnie kolejna porcja więc  jutro będę próbować. A mam pytanie te 3 godz przerwy to się liczy od wzięcia do ust czy od połknięcia rozpuszczonej tabl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do sprzedania mam arthrotec . mail : maand877@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchaj skoro juz jestes po i wszystko jest dobrze to po co ciagle tu siedzisz tak fascynuje Cie aborcja. Powinnas zapomniec i zajac sie własnym zyciem kupic jakies tabletki anty koncepcyjne a nie sledzic forum jak oszustka i naciagaczka.


A ty po co tu chlopie jestes miałeś aborcje wiesz jak to jest? Pewnie opowiesz z wlasnego doswiadczenia nie badz smieszmy jestes handlarzem sam sie przyznales i masz pretensje ze ktos po tobie jedzie zart

----------


## lokowka

> Znacie jakieś pewne źródło z Krakowa albo jakąś aptekę, gdzie dostane art lub art plus ru486?


Nie ma zestawów art plus ru jedyne źródło ru to womenonweb każdy inny zestaw to art plus placebo spróbuj poszukać w postach wcześniej może ktoś ma odsprzedać albo może Ci polecić kogoś od kogo sam brał

----------


## lokowka

> U mnie dalej nic tylko plamienie , pisałam już do was wcześniej. Wzięłam 20 tabl. w sumie same art. i niestety raczej dalej jestem w ciąży po niedzieli pójde do lekarza i poprosze go o jakieś leki zobaczymy co mi powie najwyżej mi odmówi i wygoni. Nie mam wyjścia muszę spróbować nie chce kupować kolejnych dawek nie wiadomo czy to na mnie wogóle zadziała. Jestem już w 5tyg zastanawiam się tylko czy jest możliwe że po tych tabletkach ciąża obumarła i się dalej nie rozwija jak myślicie? A w którym tygodniu można to rozpoznać?? Trzymam za wszystkie dziewczyny na forum kciuki mam nadzieje że wam się uda. Szkoda że musimy stosować takie metody :/


A jak liczony ten 5 tc? Mnie lekarz kazał poczekać do 6 tc i usg mówił że wcześniej art bardzo rzadko działa ja byłam w połowie 7 tygodnia

----------


## lokowka

> Lekarz Ci nie wyda (mało prawdopodobne) spróbuj z weterynarzami. Ja sobie załatwiłam od znajomego weterynarza, tym bardziej że oni mało się orientują. Ja wziełam 12 tabl 3 dni temu i nic do tej pory, w domu czeka na mnie kolejna porcja więc  jutro będę próbować. A mam pytanie te 3 godz przerwy to się liczy od wzięcia do ust czy od połknięcia rozpuszczonej tabl?


Od włożenia do buzi trzymasz 30 minut twardy rdzen wypluwasz reszta stopniowo zlatuje ci ze slina bierzesz np 14,17,20 w razie pytań pisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak liczony ten 5 tc? Mnie lekarz kazał poczekać do 6 tc i usg mówił że wcześniej art bardzo rzadko działa ja byłam w połowie 7 tygodnia


5tc z usg wyszedł nie wiem może jeszcze poczekam plamiłam cały czas lekarz powiedział że ciąża zagrożona dał mi nawet leki, których oczywiście nie wykupiłam pójde w poniedziałek do innego słyszałam że dają leki na wywołanie porodu jeśli ciąża obumarła, ale skąd wiedzieć czy tak się stało????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak liczony ten 5 tc? Mnie lekarz kazał poczekać do 6 tc i usg mówił że wcześniej art bardzo rzadko działa ja byłam w połowie 7 tygodnia


Czy w polowie 7 tc art zadziałał u ciebie???może też poczekam i kupie następne opakowanie w sumie mam lekarza który za kase przepisze mi wszystko tylko nie wiem czy jest sens skoro wcześniej to nie zadziałało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam lek arthrotec karolinalit@tlen.pl

----------


## lokowka

> Czy w polowie 7 tc art zadziałał u ciebie???może też poczekam i kupie następne opakowanie w sumie mam lekarza który za kase przepisze mi wszystko tylko nie wiem czy jest sens skoro wcześniej to nie zadziałało.


U mnie zadziałało, musisz brać pod uwagę, że niedawno zestawy nie dochodziły do Polski i dziewczyny musiały do skutku brać art, bo jak się zacznie to trzeba skończyć, wszystko zależy od środków jakimi dysponujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja jestem wlaśnie po 2 nie  udanej próbie dzisiaj wziełam łącznie 20 tabletek i tylko jeden mały skrzep ze mnie wyleciał i nic. Jestem w 7 tyg mam następne opakowanie art ale nie wiem czy zamawiać zestaw (bo skuteczniejszy) czy dalej próbować z art. Co mam robić?

----------


## lokowka

Jeśli masz środki, zamów zestaw, i tak będziesz chwilę na niego czekać, a że masz art, to może daj odpocząć organizmowi i spróbuj powtórzyć akcję z art za kilka dni gdyby i tym razem się nie powiodło, będziesz już oczekiwać na zestaw, przyjaciółce udało się za 3 podejściem w 13 tygodniu, także różnie organizmy reagują

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na te panią.
Wysyła paracetamol za 230zl.
Nie kupujcie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do wyzej, chyba pomylilas emaile, sprzedawce, sprawdz jeszcze raz bo oczerniasz nie ta osobe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powtarzam. Sylkow, sylkow9@o2.pl 
To oszust. Nie kupujcie od niego ( niej) artu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

heh wieszych bzdur i klamstw dawno nie slyszalam  :Smile: 
dawno pozbylam sie tego co mialam i nic nie sprzedalalam od wielu miesiecy, 
pozatym 230? skad ta cena? nie w tej cenie ktora podajesz. wiec po co tu jestes i kim?, 
kupiles u mnie paracetamol ? watpie ze nawet jakikolwiek kontak ze mna miales mailowy  :Smile:  po co piszesz takie bzdury?
atakuj raczej aktywnych handlujacych nie kobiety po przejsciach z zamknietym rozdzialem zycia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam za 120 złotych oryginalnie zapakowany Arthrotec Forte. Odbiór osobisty, bądź a pobraniem, tak abyście uniknęły oszustwa.

Mail, na który możecie się ze mną kontaktować: sprzedamarthrotec@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Owszem. Miałam z tobą kontakt.
Gorąco zniechecalas mnie do zestawu z Women. Byłam po dwóch nie udanych próbach art.
Nie dość ze czekałam na twój list dwa tygodnie,  bo nie chciałaś wysłać tylko umawiać się w Katowicach, to jeszcze chyba po złości wysł
ałaś mi apap suko.
Przez ciebie musiałam usuwać ciążę w 15 tygodniu.
Nie kupujcie od tej baby.
Niby odsprzedaje to co jej zostało, a umawia się na art z apteki po 25 zł.za tabletkę,  z dola dla lekarza. Handlara i oszustka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sie wyrwales jak filip z konopi po wielu miesiacach od aktualnosci ogloszenia, i piszesz klamstwa ze jakis apap? paracetamol
po co? nudzisz sie?
jesli jest inaczej to napisz do mnie na maila i wyjasnij, co i kiedy mialo byc,
powaznie, bo chyba mnie z kims mylisz bo ja nie wysylalam nigdy nic za 230zl!
ale jakby jakas kobieta chciala to chetnie pomoge i poradze jej jak zdobyc lek
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

naprawde, prosze napisz do mnie emaila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisze to by ostrzec inne biedne kobiety które Ci zaufaly tak jak ja.
Zwerbowalas mnie na kafeterii na piękne słówka. I to wcale nie wiele miesięcy temu;(
Niby nie aktualne tak? A siedzisz na wszystkich forach i czatujesz na biedne potrzebujące kobiety i sama je zaczepiasz. Nawet tu odpisałaś po paru minutach na mój wpis.
Wiadomo że się nie przyznasz, stracisz klientki, ale ja już zajmę się tobą i tym twoim handlem. Możesz być pewną ze policja się tobą zajmie pieprzem handlaro. Ja tego tak nie zostawię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przegladam codziennie na fora jak wiekszosc ludzi.
napewno mnie z kims mylisz, bo ja nie jestem oszustka i zadnego "apapu" nigdy nie wyslalam,
napisz do mnie a to wyjasnimy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie bardzo rozumiem afery skoro nie masz już art, to co ci to za różnica, że ktoś pisze że sprzedałaś apap? W końcu ty już niczym nie handlujesz to olej temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli ktos kogos naprawde oszukal moze podszyl podemnie to ja jestem oczerniana przez pomylke  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiec chce wyjasnic sytuacje bo wiem ze nikogo nie oszukalam

----------


## Anka skakanka

Potrzebuje na cito arthrotec. Najlepiej dwa opakowania.
Propozycje cenowe proszę na meila.
Pozdrawiam.
konieczna-ann@o2pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do osoby której sie nie udało z arth, na dniach będę mieć zestaw z wow, mi sie udało z art. Więc jakbyś była zaint odkupieniem to podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja płaciłam 500 zł za dwa opakowania kupowałam od chłopaka z Łodzi jego numer 731044904

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

500 zł??
Os
O
Matko!
Miała byś zestawem womenonweb.org i jeszcze kasę na porządną antykoncepcję......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do osoby wyżej która chce sprzedać zestaw z women podasz maila? Byłabym zainteresowana  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zestaw kosztuje 400 zł i czeka sie 3 tygodnie ja za 500 mialam paczke na drugi dzien i 40 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie 20 tabletek Arthrotecu zwykłego w oryginalnym pudełku. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, za pobraniem. W cenie 350 zł. 
Proszę pisać: 503438927

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Urząd Celny, który wysyła do kobiety pismo z uzasadnieniem o zatrzymaniu przesyłki, jednoczenie zawiadamia prokuraturę lub policję o dokonaniu przestępstwa. Niektóre kobiety nachodzone są przez policję w miejscu zamieszkania, gdzie wręcza się im wezwanie na przesłuchanie w sprawie wprowadzania do obrotu leków niedopuszczonych do sprzedaży w Polsce. Policjanci są niestety niedouczeni i dopiero od kobiet dowiadują się, że Misoprostol jest dopuszczony w Polsce do obrotu w postaci leków Cytotek oraz Arthrotek. Nie wiedzą, że kontrowersje mogą dotyczyć jedynie Mifepristonu, jednej tabletki z paczki, a nie całego opakowania. Cała procedura jest dla kobiet upokarzająca i nieprzyjemna, wymaga też dużego opanowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co.z tego? Widziałam kobiety na które 60 tabletek nie zadziałało i i tak musiały kupić zestaw z Women i działać późno. 
Nie.chodzi tu o ilość ale o jakość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwne. Ja w listopadzie dostałam dwa takie pisma i nikt nie zawiadomił prokuratury. Sprowadzanie leków nie dopuszczonych do obrotu, w najmniejszej ilości, do 5 opakowań, na własny użytek jest jak najbardziej legalne i za to nic nikomu nie grozi.
Sytuacja jaką opisujesz Miał miejsce w tamtym roku. W związku z tym że wszystkie postępowania zostały umorzone, przestali się w to bawić. Nic nigdzie nie jest zatrzymywanie ani odsylane.

----------


## Rada

Mnie na na początku marca, jakaś dziewczyna na infolinii WomenOnWeb, usilnie przekonywała, że powinnam zamówić zestaw, bo to jedyna skuteczna aborcja farmakologiczna, że kupowane u nas leki nie działają,tłumaczyłam, że na razie nie mam pieniędzy, upierała się żeby wypełnić konsultację, to wtedy obniżą mi opłatę lub rozłożą na raty, nie zdecydowałam się, udało mi się zdobyć jedno opakowanie arthrotecu w aptece, podziałało na mnie 8 tabletek, wydałam 57,90 a nie prawie 400 zł, jeśli ktoś ma możliwość, niech najpierw próbuje z arthrotec koszt ok 60 zł za 20 tabletek, mnie się udało zdobyć po 2 dniach chodzenia po aptekach, nie było tak strasznie, dla mnie kiedy nie pracuję koszt 400 a 60 to kolosalna róźnica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"FA: Na jakiej zasadzie działają WoW i tabletki przez nie rozsyłane?

KwS: Women on Web jest organizacją pomagającą w dostępie do leków wywołujących bezpieczną aborcję farmakologiczną w krajach, gdzie legalne wykonywanie zabiegów jest niemożliwe.  Opierają się na badaniach przeprowadzonych przez Światową Organizację Zdrowia. Kobiety wpłacając darowiznę na rzecz WoW mają możliwość darmowego uzyskania zestawu leków złożonego z Mifepristonu oraz Misoprostolu, umożliwiającego usunięcie ciąży do 9 tygodnia jej trwania. Dla kobiet z ciążą przekraczającą 9 tydzień zestaw ten jest niedostępny ze względu na zwiększające się zagrożenie zdrowia i życia w przypadku wykonywania aborcji w warunkach domowych. "

To jedno a dwa powiedz mi co maiły zrobić kobiety kiedy WoW paczek nie wysyłało? Brały po 60, 80 tabletek bo nie miały wyboru, jeśli ktoś ma znajomego lekarza to koszt 80 tabletek to ok 250 zł co i tak jest prawie połowę tańsze niż zestaw no i od ręki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś ma znajomego lekarza, to.super. Niech działa. 
Ale u handlarza to już koszt około 1000zl.
A Women,jak zestaw nie zadziała, co zdarza się żadko wysyła ci kolejny zestaw za darmo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, widzę że temat z zestawem z wow się rozwinął, odezwę się jak tylko otrzymam przesyłkę.. 1 osoba będzie mogła skorzystać mając prawie 100 % pewność, którą ten zestaw daje. z art niestety nie wszystkim się udaje, mi się akurat udało za 1 razem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 osoba będzie mogła skorzystać mając prawie 100 % pewność, którą ten zestaw daje.
Brzmi prawie jak sponsorowany quiz radiowy  :Smile:  
Poza cena, niestety do 100% skutecznosci mu brakuje pozatym trzeba na niego czekac tygodniami bez gwarancji ze dojdzie na czas i ze zadziala, co po tym ze wysla ponownie, ciaza w miejscu nie stoi  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze o pomoc gdzie kupic art w warszawie

----------


## lokowka

Próbowałaś w aptekach na obrzeżach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty bądź wysyłka za pobraniem w ciągu 24h, tak abyś mogła sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki.

Arthrotec Forte Oryginalnie zapakowany, 20 tabletek.
Cena: 300 złotych

Mail do kontaktu w tej sprawie: sprzedamarthrotec@gmail.com proszę o podawanie numeru telefonu w odpowiedzi na mailu, w celu szybkiego kontaktu z mojej strony.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Konkretne ogłoszenie, konkretna działalność.
gdzie mozliwy odbiór osobisty?

pozdrawiamy Komenda Rejonowa Policji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej mieć zwykły niż forte, forte jest gorszy bo ma więcej środka a ten może doprowadzić do braku skurczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jedno opakowanie na sprzedaż, zostało po kuracji na recepcie do odpisu.
Jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany, proszę o kontakt mailowy z dopiskiem numeru telefonu, tak abym mógł się z Państwem skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam, że wczoraj Arthrotec Forte zadziałał u mi znanej dziewczyny.
Przeszła to łagodnie, ale już po wszystkim.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Reńka11

Udaje się ( albo nie) zarówno z forte jak i zwykłym.
Środek przeciw bolowy trzeba wypluć i nie będzie problemu chamowania akcji skorczowej. 
Gorzej jak bierzecie do pochwowo. Wtedy lepiej mieć zwykły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Renia info z Waszej strony
"Women on Waves

    Kim jesteśmy?
    Campaigns
    Media
    Become Active
    Sex, Abortion, & Birth
    Resources
    Wsparcie

    Polski

    Pytania i odpowiedzi /
    ← Jaki rodzaj pigułki zawierającej Mizoprostol jest najbardziej skuteczny? →

Jaki rodzaj pigułki zawierającej Mizoprostol jest najbardziej skuteczny?

  Share

Wszystkie rodzaje są skuteczne. Najważniejsze jest aby pigułka zawierała 200mcg Mizoprostolu – powinno to być napisane na ulotce, która znajduje się w opakowaniu wraz ze środkiem. Polecamy użycie Cytotecu, ale jest on trudniejszy do zdobycia i droższy niż Arthrotec czy Arthrotec Forte. Jeśli masz dostęp tylko do Arthrotecu, musisz się upewnić, że zawiera mniejszą ilość diklofenaku w pigułce (50 mg zamiast 75 mg dikolfenaku)."

Same piszecie, że lepiej zwykły a teraz że bez różnicy, no pewnie im większej ilości dziewczyn się nie uda tym więcej zestawów sprzedacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam wasze wypowiedzi i stwierdziłam że każda z Was jest poryta ja poroniłam choć chciałam mieć dziecko a wy nie dajecie szansy narodzić się dziecku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widocznie są jeszcze ludzie którzy widzą co się w tym kraju dzieje, i świadomie nie skazują następnych pokoleń na głód i upokorzenie, a jak poroniłaś a chcesz mieć dziecko, idź do domu dziecka tam jest dużo dzieci, bo ktoś kiedyś ich matką doradził by urodziły i oddały jak go nie chcą i teraz te dzieci są skrajnie nieszczęśliwe mimo iż żyją

----------


## Reńka11

Kochanie ale to nie jest z naszej strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A myślałam, że to są wasze numery w takim razie przepraszam
"Women on Waves

    Kim jesteśmy?
    Campaigns
    Media
    Become Active
    Sex, Abortion, & Birth
    Resources
    Wsparcie

    Polski

Poland


    —

    If you need information about medical abortion and support, call from Monday to Friday between 10.00 and 20.00: (0048) 725 892 134 (Plus) (0048) 503 937 745 (Orange) (0048) 730 861 724 (Play) … Czytaj dalej »

----------


## Reńka 11

Owszem numery są nasze,  ale strona Women on waves bynajmniej nie jest nasza :Smile: 
One tylko nas rekomendują.ja wcale nie musze powielać informacji z tej strony. Uważam że nie ma znaczenia czy zwykły czy forte jak wypluje się diclofenak. A zdaje się że w teście jaki wrzucilas,  nie wspominają i tym.
Idąc tym tokiem myślenia, jeśli nie zamierzacie wypluć rdzenia lepiej wybierzcie zwykły art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje sprawdzonego źródła skąd można to zamówić. Liczę na szybki odzew.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec forte jedną, oryginalnie zapakowaną paczkę plus zostało z innego opakowania 6 tabletek gratis w listku.
Wysyłam za pobraniem, tak by można sprawdzić przy odbiorze i ew. odmówić przyjęcia jakby coś było nie tak.
Po niedzieli masz to w domu.

Mail do kontaktu: sprzedamarthrotec@gmail.com
P.S Wierzcie lub nie, u bliskiej mi osoby zadziałało, opiszę w jaki sposób to zrobiła na życzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny u mnie wreszcie zadziałał arthrotec po pierwszej nie udanej próbie teraz mam 100% pewności że jest ok. Nie było to nic przyjemnego, ale mam już to za sobą. Polecam stosowanie dopochwowo i doustnie razem. U mnie jedynie tak zadziałał. Miałam 20tabl zwykłego arthrotecu kupionego w aptece za 42zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem że możecie mieć problem z kupieniem go w aptece bez recepty, ale polecam się postarać nie zamawiałam nic przez internet też myślałam o zestawie z women ale arthrotec działa. Popytajcie lekarza rodzinnego mój przepisał mojej mamie niby dla babci. Wątpiłam w jego działanie po tej nie udanej pierwszej próbie, ale zrobiłam parę błędów napiszę jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował mojej rady. Teraz bardziej się postarałam i poszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może trochę nie na temat ale jest ktoś wstanie załatwić mi lek androcur? albo inne leki na receptę bez niej proszę o jakiś kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się tylko osobiście na terenie trójmiasta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;71246]Wiem że możecie mieć problem z kupieniem go w aptece bez recepty, ale polecam się postarać nie zamawiałam nic przez internet też myślałam o zestawie z women ale arthrotec działa. Popytajcie lekarza rodzinnego mój przepisał mojej mamie niby dla babci. Wątpiłam w jego działanie po tej nie udanej pierwszej próbie, ale zrobiłam parę błędów napiszę jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował mojej rady. Teraz bardziej się postarałam i poszło.

Hej. Mogłabyś napisać co zrobiłaś nie tak?bo jestem po pierwszej próbie nie udanej i przymierzam się znów.ostatnio wzięłam 4tabsy 3 razy,w odstępach 2 godzinnych. Poza lekkimi skurczami i gorączka nic mi nie było. Brałam doustnie.i mam wrażenie,ze moze za bardzo mi się one z slina mieszały i przez to nie zadziałały,bo nie był w buzi suchy proszek ylko taki miks:/ powiedz co zmienić.mam 18tabletek

----------


## lokowka

Przede wszystkim wkładasz tabletki pod język, albo między dziąsła ( 4 sztuki jednocześnie), po drugie trzymasz przynajmniej 30 minut a twardy rdzeń wypluwasz, w trakcie rozpuszczania, nic nie jesz, nie popijasz, nie rozpuszczasz tabletek w wodzie ani niczym innym, po trzeci dawki bierze się co 3 godziny np 14-17-20, w razie pytań pisz laura.kis@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w 50ciu złotych idzie sie zmieścić z opakowaniem, zależy jaka apteka, w każdej dostepny lek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo to oszuści i zwykli naciągacze, pudełko leków kosztuje miedzy 40 a 50 zeta i dostaniecie w większości aptek bez recepty jak się dobrze zagada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo to oszuści i zwykli naciągacze, pudełko leków kosztuje miedzy 40 a 50 zeta i dostaniecie w większości aptek bez recepty jak się dobrze zagada


A mogłabyś mi załatwić? chodzę od środy po apletkach i nic, byłam już w trzech przyległych miastach, i wszędzie albo na zamówienie albo na receptę, zapłacę za lek i za przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 

nigdzie nie moge kupic artrotecku .bylem chyba w 7 aptekach, prosze o pomoc poznan.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;71330]


> Wiem że możecie mieć problem z kupieniem go w aptece bez recepty, ale polecam się postarać nie zamawiałam nic przez internet też myślałam o zestawie z women ale arthrotec działa. Popytajcie lekarza rodzinnego mój przepisał mojej mamie niby dla babci. Wątpiłam w jego działanie po tej nie udanej pierwszej próbie, ale zrobiłam parę błędów napiszę jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował mojej rady. Teraz bardziej się postarałam i poszło.
> 
> Hej. Mogłabyś napisać co zrobiłaś nie tak?bo jestem po pierwszej próbie nie udanej i przymierzam się znów.ostatnio wzięłam 4tabsy 3 razy,w odstępach 2 godzinnych. Poza lekkimi skurczami i gorączka nic mi nie było. Brałam doustnie.i mam wrażenie,ze moze za bardzo mi się one z slina mieszały i przez to nie zadziałały,bo nie był w buzi suchy proszek ylko taki miks:/ powiedz co zmienić.mam 18tabletek


Hej wiem jak to jest jak nie chce zadziałać poradze ci jak ja to zrobiłam mam nadzieje że moja rada tobie pomoże. Wziełam pierwsze 5 tabletek pod język na 30min trzymałam dokładnie rdzeń wyplułam o godz. 19.00 nic za bardzo się nie działo. Po trzech godzinach tj. koło 22.00 wzięłam kolejne 5 tabletek i tak samo jak poprzednio trzymałam 30min miałam dreszcze, gorączke do 38stopni do zniesienia. Ale oczywiście tylko plamienie nic wielkiego byłam wykończona i zła więc postanowiłam kolejną dawkę wspomóc bo traciłam nadzieje. O godzinie 1.00 w nocy wzięłam kolejne 5 tabletek pod język i 2 tabletki dopochwowo najdalej jak się da. Leżałam i czekałam miałam dwa takie ostrzejsze bóle w podbrzuszu, do zniesienia i zaczęło się wtedy dopiero krwawienie o jakim piszą nie które dziewczyny. Byłam pewna że to już po wszystkim około 2.00 nie będę ci pisała co ze mnie leciało bo sama będziesz dobrze wiedzieć że to poronienie. Mam nadzieje że tobie moja rada pomoże bo ja już byłam gotowa jechać na Słowacje do kliniki myślałam że ten cały arthrotec to ściema, ale jednak zadziałał i nie musiałam mieć czyszczenia krwawiłam jeszcze potem 4-5dni i jest ok. Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;71363]


> Hej wiem jak to jest jak nie chce zadziałać poradze ci jak ja to zrobiłam mam nadzieje że moja rada tobie pomoże. Wziełam pierwsze 5 tabletek pod język na 30min trzymałam dokładnie rdzeń wyplułam o godz. 19.00 nic za bardzo się nie działo. Po trzech godzinach tj. koło 22.00 wzięłam kolejne 5 tabletek i tak samo jak poprzednio trzymałam 30min miałam dreszcze, gorączke do 38stopni do zniesienia. Ale oczywiście tylko plamienie nic wielkiego byłam wykończona i zła więc postanowiłam kolejną dawkę wspomóc bo traciłam nadzieje. O godzinie 1.00 w nocy wzięłam kolejne 5 tabletek pod język i 2 tabletki dopochwowo najdalej jak się da. Leżałam i czekałam miałam dwa takie ostrzejsze bóle w podbrzuszu, do zniesienia i zaczęło się wtedy dopiero krwawienie o jakim piszą nie które dziewczyny. Byłam pewna że to już po wszystkim około 2.00 nie będę ci pisała co ze mnie leciało bo sama będziesz dobrze wiedzieć że to poronienie. Mam nadzieje że tobie moja rada pomoże bo ja już byłam gotowa jechać na Słowacje do kliniki myślałam że ten cały arthrotec to ściema, ale jednak zadziałał i nie musiałam mieć czyszczenia krwawiłam jeszcze potem 4-5dni i jest ok. Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki.


Spróbuj i daj znać czy u ciebie zadziała będę wiedziała w razie czego na przyszłość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny nie chcę tego dziecka, jestem jeszcze bardzo młoda. jutro spróbuję kupić te tabletki niestety nie mam recepty...


NIE ZABIJAJ mnie mamo, proszę... - twoje nienarodzone i całkowicie od ciebie zależne dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;71364]


> Spróbuj i daj znać czy u ciebie zadziała będę wiedziała w razie czego na przyszłość.


N I E    Z A B I J A J ! ! !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny potrzebuje sprawdzonego źródła skąd można to zamówić. Liczę na szybki odzew.


nie zabijaj!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze o pomoc gdzie kupic art w warszawie


nie zabijaj!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważam że 500zł za te tabletki to stanowczo za dużo tym bardziej że tak jak u mnie nie zadziałały trzeba wiedzieć dokładnie jak je podać żeby dały efekt. Na to wygląda że ja zrobiłam gdzieś błąd :/ Mój lekarz zdecydował się na zabieg, ale ceną też mnie dobił .... masakra. Chodziaż niewiem czy bym taki zabieg przeżyła psychika chyba siada  wołałabym uznać że poroniłam niby sama............


Nie oszukasz swojego sumienia. To nie jest zabieg. To wyrwanie z ciała matki jej nienarodzonego dziecka. To zbrodnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brawo!! To sa wyłącznie nasze decyzje i nasze ciała nikt nie ma prawa dyktować nam co mamy robić, ani próbować bezsensownie wpływać na nasze sumienie!!!!


Jeśli twoje dziecko się urodzi i będzie miało 3 latka, to nadal będzie ciałem z twego ciała. Czy wówczas będziesz miała prawo je zabić? Czy twoje sumienie pozwoli tobie to zrobić? Jeśli twoje sumienie nie powie "NIE", to społeczeństwo powinno zgodzić się na to, byś postąpiła zgodnie z podjętą przez siebie decyzją???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak urodzi się chore to co? oddasz, mniej będziesz kochać , będziesz żałować że nie usunęłaś??


A jak urodzi się zdrowe i zachoruje jako kilkulatek, to co? Oddasz, mniej będziesz kochać, będziesz żałować, że urodziłaś??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak urodzi się zdrowe i zachoruje jako kilkulatek, to co? Oddasz, mniej będziesz kochać, będziesz żałować, że urodziłaś??


oczywiście, że bym żałowała, bo jak nie będzie stać mnie na leki, i lekarzy to i tak może umrzeć, i co najgorsze w męczarniach.bida aż piszczy a Ty kolejne istnienia na ten padół łez chcesz sprowadzać, to nie ludzie i nie humanitarne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo to oszuści i zwykli naciągacze, pudełko leków kosztuje miedzy 40 a 50 zeta i dostaniecie w większości aptek bez recepty jak się dobrze zagada


Prosiłam Cię wczoraj o pomoc w zdobyciu art, ale cisza, widocznie wcale nie tak łatwo go zdobyć  :Frown:  zna ktoś jakiegoś sprawdzonego handlarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> 
> nigdzie nie moge kupic artrotecku .bylem chyba w 7 aptekach, prosze o pomoc poznan.


szukaj tutaj forummedyczne.pl/arthrotec-forte-na-usuniecie-ciazy-t14812-704.htm ja brałam namiar od jednej dziewczyny paczka była na drugi dzien ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci pozdrawiam trzymam kciuki żebyś była jak najszybciej po wszysrkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec karolinalit@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte . dantowa@wp.pl

----------


## Małgo

witam 
odkupie albo kupie art. mam wlasnie 9tydz ciazy i potrzebuje natychmiast, 14 aptek odwiedzonych i nic wszystko na recepte .
pomocy 
miejsce Poznań

----------


## lokowka

> witam 
> odkupie albo kupie art. mam wlasnie 9tydz ciazy i potrzebuje natychmiast, 14 aptek odwiedzonych i nic wszystko na recepte .
> pomocy 
> miejsce Poznań


ja ewentualnie mogę podac Ci namiar do osoby od której ja brałam

----------


## Nie

@małgo, powyżej masz kilka emaili ofert i "namiarow", nawet dzis pisanych, mozesz wybierac

@lokowka ty handlaro juz nie pier... o podawaniu "namiaru do osoby".
nic tylko na wszystkich forach podajesz po cichu swój "kontakt" z ktorego bralas i jaka to pomocna jesteś
to aż w oczy szczypie, dziwne ze jeszcze nikt sie tobą nie zają

----------


## Pusia

> @małgo, powyżej masz kilka emaili ofert i "namiarow", nawet dzis pisanych, mozesz wybierac
> 
> @lokowka ty handlaro juz nie pier... o podawaniu "namiaru do osoby".
> nic tylko na wszystkich forach podajesz po cichu swój "kontakt" z ktorego bralas i jaka to pomocna jesteś
> to aż w oczy szczypie, dziwne ze jeszcze nikt sie tobą nie zają


Ty chyba czytać nie potrafisz czy jakiś handlarz najpierw radzi apteki i lekarzy, żeby samemu sobie załatwiać? widzę że Ci się biznes sypie, bo masz problem z dziewczyną która radzi dziesiątką innym jak i co brać, ja swój kupiłam w aptece, napisałam do niej o radę nie zostawiła mnie odpisywała ma moje wszystkie pytania, i wątpliwości, udało mi się za pierwszą próbą, też służę swoją radą.

----------


## Pusia

> @małgo, powyżej masz kilka emaili ofert i "namiarow", nawet dzis pisanych, mozesz wybierac
> 
> @lokowka ty handlaro juz nie pier... o podawaniu "namiaru do osoby".
> nic tylko na wszystkich forach podajesz po cichu swój "kontakt" z ktorego bralas i jaka to pomocna jesteś
> to aż w oczy szczypie, dziwne ze jeszcze nikt sie tobą nie zają


i to według Nie jest handlara
 Lokowka 2014.06.24 [08:42]
a spróbuj może wysłać partnera do rodzinnego, facetowi łatwiej niż dziewczynie, albo popytaj po forum może komuś zostały tabletki
laura.kis@op.pl" ( źródło f.kafeteria.pl/temat/ciazanie-ciazabrak-dzialania-arthrotecu-p_5182942/180)

Nie reprezentujesz sobą żal.pl

----------


## pusia

To czemu mi pomogła pisała ze mną ponad tydzień, doskonale wiedziała jakie będą moje reakcje co trzeba zrobić jak wystąpi jakiś objaw, i wcale nie tak trudno ja dostałam w czwartej aptece bez recepty, trzeba tylko pochodzić, jak mają na stanie sprzedadzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jasne ze do faceta. To też wiem.
Również mam do niego numer. 
Co.witam dziwnego że wie co się będzie z tobą działo. Siedzą w tym juz długo, czytają różne fora. Nie jest trudno napisać jakie dawkowanie i jak będziesz przez to przechodzić.
Jeśli na trzech różnych forach po kilka kobiet dziennie pyta o namiar,  a lokówka go podaje, to policz sobie i le to kasy.
Sama napisałam kiedyś,  że proszę o namiary. Zgadnij kto napisał do mnie jako pierwszy? Lokówka ze swoim sprawdzonym źródłem.  I to jakim. Za pierwszym razem jej się udało.
Na forum medycznym jest tak samo, tyle że pod postacią niejakiej Zosi. Zdominowały większość rynku arthrotecu w necie  :Smile:

----------


## Pusia

Mi też się udało za pierwszym razem i czy to coś złego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No jasne ze do faceta. To też wiem.
> Również mam do niego numer. 
> Co.witam dziwnego że wie co się będzie z tobą działo. Siedzą w tym juz długo, czytają różne fora. Nie jest trudno napisać jakie dawkowanie i jak będziesz przez to przechodzić.
> Jeśli na trzech różnych forach po kilka kobiet dziennie pyta o namiar,  a lokówka go podaje, to policz sobie i le to kasy.
> Sama napisałam kiedyś,  że proszę o namiary. Zgadnij kto napisał do mnie jako pierwszy? Lokówka ze swoim sprawdzonym źródłem.  I to jakim. Za pierwszym razem jej się udało.
> Na forum medycznym jest tak samo, tyle że pod postacią niejakiej Zosi. Zdominowały większość rynku arthrotecu w necie


Kobieto a czy To ci jakoś przeszkadza? Jak lek jest w porządku i w jakiejś ludzkiej cenie to o co Ci chodzi, nikomu krzywdy nie robi.

----------


## Re1

> No jasne ze do faceta. To też wiem.
> Również mam do niego numer. 
> Co.witam dziwnego że wie co się będzie z tobą działo. Siedzą w tym juz długo, czytają różne fora. Nie jest trudno napisać jakie dawkowanie i jak będziesz przez to przechodzić.
> Jeśli na trzech różnych forach po kilka kobiet dziennie pyta o namiar,  a lokówka go podaje, to policz sobie i le to kasy.
> Sama napisałam kiedyś,  że proszę o namiary. Zgadnij kto napisał do mnie jako pierwszy? Lokówka ze swoim sprawdzonym źródłem.  I to jakim. Za pierwszym razem jej się udało.
> Na forum medycznym jest tak samo, tyle że pod postacią niejakiej Zosi. Zdominowały większość rynku arthrotecu w necie


Danusi nie stresuj się tak złość piękności szkodzi. Już w marcu ustaliłyśmy że ten twój art forte to fake, więc czepiasz się bo nie możesz "swojego cuda" opchnąć za 300 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak się składa że nie jestem Dana ( swoją drogo pozdro dla tej wulgarnej pani)
I niczego nie sprzedaje  :Smile: 
Nie przeszkadza mi lokówka, niech sobie jest.
Ale fakt stwierdzam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej malgo ja tez kesyem.z poznanoa i porzebuje tych rabletek ..zalatwilas cos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uderz w stol a maszwybor sie odezwie, i ich przykrywka pt lokowka i wiele innych nickow w obrone wezmie...
i wielki argument ze ona najpierw radzi zdobyc a pozniej wkleja regulki z pomoca jak maszwybor.
i co z tego, wiekszosc handlazy tez poinstruuje co i jak...
tez bym "pomagala" i zachowywala pozory "zatroskania i pomocy i zalatwiania" gdybym sprzedawala arth

wyszukiwanie dziewczyn i handel az sie dymi! i proceder trwa od wielu miesiecy na codzien jak czytam forum na codzien
i odwracanie kota ogonem o jakichch danach z marca? i co ci lokowka przeszkadza? ze ona najpierw pomaga? ze komus innemu interes spada? 
i inne klasyczne chamskie odzywki reni i spolki... maszwybor wiecznie zywy
"napisz do lokowki ona ma zrodlo" (u siebie w domu) bbuahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sylwia jesteś żałosna. 
Czyżby handelek z apteki spod lady ze śląska nie szedł przez takie lokowki i inne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i lokowki na maszwybor. nie ma więc o czymś to świadczy.
Pani nie chce pomagać tylko sprzedawać  :Smile: 
A wie ze na maszwybor. nic nie sprzeda, bo nie ma takiej opcji, wiec po co się tam rejestrować.  Choć sporo tam dziewczyn które potrzebują porady i wsparcia, jakie " daje" lokówka "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co jeszcze napiszecie za glupoty strzrejalac w ciemno? jaka dana, jaka sylwia?
a artszczytno i inne szprzedamarth juz nie? to wasze sklepy? 
kto jeszcze robi konkurencje "pomocnej" lokowce i maszyborowi
to ze ktos cos widzi na kazdym forum "lokowka ma zrodlo" na zmiane z "zamow pewny zestaw" to wg was juz handlarz i mu spada. ogarnijcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz jesteś zabawna, bo nie wiesz kto pisze co.
Poczytaj posty jeszcze raz, powoooli,  i może ci zaswita.
Bo ja już na przykład ciebie i twój styl pisania dobrze znam :Smile:

----------


## Pusia

A nie przyszło wam do głowy że nie każdy utożsamia się z masz wybór nie każdy pochwala zestaw i nie ma ochoty mieć z nim nic wspólnego? Pomagać może tylko maszwybór co wy śmieszni jesteście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Towarzycho wzajemnej adoracji,  sylkow,  dana lokówka i spółka  :Big Grin:

----------


## ja.

a lokówka na to pomocnie "poszukaj w aptece jak nie znajdziesz (a nie znajdziesz) to dam ci namiar"
a maszwybor "kup zestaw" albo napisz do lokówki, my nic nie sprzedajemy.
i ok, wszyscy inni to ciemna masa i handlarze i im spada
czy wy myslicie ze wszyscy ludzie, a przewija sie ich w tym temacie setki to idioci.
masło maślane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widać tak skoro nie potrafią się odnaleźć w nowej rzeczywistości,  lokowko - masz wybór  :Big Grin: 
Gdzie się podzialiscie?  Gdzie wasze maile,  telefony? Zniknęły od kad lokówka zdominowała net. A maszwybor nie wiem czemu się boicie.
Przecież w handlu nie ma nic złego. Pochowaliscie się jak zbite psy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec i wszystkie inne leki na recepte soochlyn@interia.eu  koszt 500 zł za receptę polecam, sama odbierzesz lek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

500 zł?? O fuck

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama pisałaś że nie znajdziesz w aptece więc trzeba zapłacić, ja też ich z powietrza nie biorę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No niby tak, ale jak w koło pełno ogłoszeń o lekach " sprawdzonych" za 170-300 zł to możesz mieć problem ze swoimi receptami za 500;
Nawet zestaw z Women on web jest tańszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przed chwilą jechałaś na lokówkę że handlara że podaje namiar za 170 zł to liczę na to że ludzie są myślący jak to napisałaś i jednak zdecydują się posłuchać Twojej rady, i nie zamawiać z maszwybor

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z pewnością wezmą od ciebie za 500 :Smile:

----------


## Malgo

ale ja potrzebuje powazne oferty z odbiorem osobistym w poznaniu bo chce je (arthrotec) dzis albo jutro najpózniej, prosze sie odezwac kto ma odsprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez z poznania..daj znac jak.cos zalatwisz... A gdzie cgodzilas po aptekach duze czy male osiedlowe?

----------


## Małgo

wszedzie gdzie sie dalo

----------


## RobertKiełpino

> ale ja potrzebuje powazne oferty z odbiorem osobistym w poznaniu bo chce je (arthrotec) dzis albo jutro najpózniej, prosze sie odezwac kto ma odsprzedac


 Małgo ja jestem z Kiełpina nie będziesz miała do mnie daleko z poznania pisz   dogadamy się

----------


## Małgo

gdzie leży to kiełpino?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurde ja tez pochodze.. Moze sie uda.. Koles za duxo chve.. 10zl moge dsc ale nie 500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sory 100zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Średnia cena rynkowa to 25 zl za tabletke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W aptece za 40 zl dostaniesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt nie broni Ci kupić w aptece, ale seks się chętnie uprawia, a na lek się załuje pewnie lepiej urodzić i wychować, taniej będzie

----------


## zalamana22

Pomocy blagam niech ktos mi pomoze bralam leki w 4tygodniu ale nie zadzialaly  dostalam silnych boli po 3dniach ale nic ciaza dalej jest wzielam kolejne w 14tygodniu i tez nic mam kolejny zestaw ale jest juz prawie16tydzien mam sealle 1411 i co ja mam zrbic boje sie ze znowu nie zadzoala a dziecko urodzi sie chorejuz nie chce mi sie zyc nienawidze siebie za to!!! Dajcie jakis kontakt do siebie tylko ja nie mam gg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chętnie odkupię arthrotec  :Frown:  to już 11 tydzień, wszędzie odmawiali mi recepty, mam nadzieję, że ktoś pomoże. Zapłacę 200 złotych za opakowanie z wysyłką, za pobraniem oczywiście, żeby znowu nikt mnie nie oszukał. Czekam na sms z ofertą pod numerem 787-893-134. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy blagam niech ktos mi pomoze bralam leki w 4tygodniu ale nie zadzialaly  dostalam silnych boli po 3dniach ale nic ciaza dalej jest wzielam kolejne w 14tygodniu i tez nic mam kolejny zestaw ale jest juz prawie16tydzien mam sealle 1411 i co ja mam zrbic boje sie ze znowu nie zadzoala a dziecko urodzi sie chorejuz nie chce mi sie zyc nienawidze siebie za to!!! Dajcie jakis kontakt do siebie tylko ja nie mam gg


dziewczyno a co ty robilas między 4 a 14 tygodniem? Teraz jest już za późno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, chętnie odkupię arthrotec  to już 11 tydzień, wszędzie odmawiali mi recepty, mam nadzieję, że ktoś pomoże. Zapłacę 200 złotych za opakowanie z wysyłką, za pobraniem oczywiście, żeby znowu nikt mnie nie oszukał. Czekam na sms z ofertą pod numerem 787-893-134. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


jeśli to Twoja pierwsza próba to współczuję odżaluj kase i zamow zestaw bo za chwile będzie juz za późno

----------


## Alicja z krainy czarów

Witajcie, długo biłam się z myślami czy napisać na forum, w końcu stwierdziłam że warto się z wami podzielić moją wiedzą. 
Proszę was tylko o jedno nie osądzajcie mnie, bo nikt nie zna mojej historii.
Mam za sobą dwie udane próby i ciąże nie wynikały z tego, że pieprze się na prawo i lewo tylko zawiodły środki antykoncepcyjne. Mam już 2 dzieci i naprawdę, kocham je nad życie i nie chce mieć kolejnego.
Po pierwsze nie dajcie zarobić jakiemuś lichwiarzowi, tylko poświęćcie trochę czasu i popytajcie się w aptekach. to was nic nie kosztuje a poco przepłacać 5 cz 6-krotnie. Za pierwszym razem starczyło mi 8, natomiast teraz poszło 22 szt, ale trochę z mojej winy bo spanikowałam. 
Najpierw wzięłam doustnie ale miałam biegunkę, natomiast później po przeczytaniu kilku artykułów wzięłam dopochwowo 2szt, i co trzy godziny kolejne dwie, ponieważ jednak nie miałam żadnych oznak że coś się dzieje wzięłam doustnie pod język przy drugiej i trzeciej dawce odpowiednio 1 i 3szt., Na mój organizm to starczyło. Polecam wzięcie pierwszej dawki tak koło 18-stej. i do rana jest po wszystkim. Jeszcze jedno, nie wyrzucajcie pustego opakowania, może się przydać w aptece, zawsze można powiedzieć, że komuś się skończyły a lekarz przyjmuje za kilka dni. 
Miałam forte czyli ten mocniejszy.
Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, chętnie odkupię arthrotec  to już 11 tydzień, wszędzie odmawiali mi recepty, mam nadzieję, że ktoś pomoże. Zapłacę 200 złotych za opakowanie z wysyłką, za pobraniem oczywiście, żeby znowu nikt mnie nie oszukał. Czekam na sms z ofertą pod numerem 787-893-134. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


Dziewczyno żałujesz na lek i myślisz, że ktoś Cię nie oszuka? Ile dałaś za poprzedni 100 zł? Chcesz wydać mało pochodź po lekarzach może któryś Ci przepisze, masz wyżej ogłoszenie ile kosztuje recepta na 20. 

Alicja forte gorzej się usuwa ciąże bo jest silniejszy ale na stawy, doczytaj sobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej  :Smile:  mam pytanie ile kosztują takie tabletki?

----------


## lokowka

w aptece około 50-60 zł, za opakowanie 20 sztuk, powyżej masz cenę recepty, a średnia cena rynkowa to ok 20-25 zł za tabletkę,

----------


## lokowka

> Pomocy blagam niech ktos mi pomoze bralam leki w 4tygodniu ale nie zadzialaly  dostalam silnych boli po 3dniach ale nic ciaza dalej jest wzielam kolejne w 14tygodniu i tez nic mam kolejny zestaw ale jest juz prawie16tydzien mam sealle 1411 i co ja mam zrbic boje sie ze znowu nie zadzoala a dziecko urodzi sie chorejuz nie chce mi sie zyc nienawidze siebie za to!!! Dajcie jakis kontakt do siebie tylko ja nie mam gg


Przykro mi ale arthrotec w tak wysokiej ciąży, to gra ze śmiercią, możesz się wykrwaić, nigdy już nie mieć dzieci, niestety powinnaś urodzić, 16 tydzień to nie zwykłe poronienie, płód ma już około 10 cm, i waży około 10 dkg, nawet jeśli się zdecydujesz będzie to traumatyczne dla Ciebie przeżycie, i niestety 20 tabletek  może być za mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej ma ktos jeszcze na zbyciu do odsprzedania ten Arthrotec? jestem kompletnym wrakiem.... pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówiłam zestaw z wow. Przesyłka jest już w Polsce tylko muszę wysłać jakieś dokumenty do celnego. Ktoś może zamawiał z wow i wie co zrobić i mógłby mi pomóc?

----------


## Reńka11

Nie wysyłasz im żadnych dokumentów. 
Napisz oświadczenie, o zawartości przesyłki. Nadawcy oraz to że dostałaś ja za darmo i nie masz żadnych faktur. Napisz tez ze zamówiłas je na własny użytek. 
Pewnie chcą ją oclic. 
Aha. Napisz jej szacunkowa wartość, najlepiej jakaś małą. 
Wszystko zapisz najlepiej w pdf i wyślij na adres mailowy jaki dostałaś w piśmie z UC.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej ma ktos jeszcze na zbyciu do odsprzedania ten Arthrotec? jestem kompletnym wrakiem.... pomocy


Poszukaj posty wcześniej jakaś dziewczyna oddawała swój

----------


## Mgla

Możecie mi doradzić, gdzie dostanę oryginalny Arthotec? Wielu oszustów znajduje się na stronach z ogłoszeniami, a jednak słyszałam o udanych transakcjach, więc któryś sprzedawca musi być uczciwy. Wolę zapłacić dużo pieniążków i mieć pewność, że to będzie oryginał. Czy ktoś z Was może kogoś polecić, albo może któryś forumowicz ma do nich dostęp? Jeżeli ktoś chciałby się ze mną skontaktować, to proszę napisać na e-mail: cokolwiek123@interia.pl. 
dziękuję z góry!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam że towar jest na własny użytek tylko nie wiem czy  dobrze napisałam że zapłaciłam za przesyłkę 90euro i podałam przelew jaki wysyłałam do Wow. Dzisiaj dzwoniłam do celnego i mi powiedzieli że sprawa zostanie przekazana na policje. Ja im na to że sprowadzenie leku do 5 opakowań nie jest karalne a facet mi na to że jak przywoże ze sobą w sensie w podróży to nie ale jak przesyłką to tak. Bezsensu. 
Teraz jestem w strachu. Ktoś miał takie problemy czy u was z przesyłką z wow poszło bez problemów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam że towar jest na własny użytek tylko nie wiem czy  dobrze napisałam że zapłaciłam za przesyłkę 90euro i podałam przelew jaki wysyłałam do Wow. Dzisiaj dzwoniłam do celnego i mi powiedzieli że sprawa zostanie przekazana na policje. Ja im na to że sprowadzenie leku do 5 opakowań nie jest karalne a facet mi na to że jak przywoże ze sobą w sensie w podróży to nie ale jak przesyłką to tak. Bezsensu. 
> Teraz jestem w strachu. Ktoś miał takie problemy czy u was z przesyłką z wow poszło bez problemów?


Teraz dostaniesz wezwanie na policję w celu złożenia wyjaśnień, paczki raczej już nie dostaniesz więc pisz do WoWa żeby wysłali drugą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie arthrotec. mój numer gadugadu 51080237

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jak z drugą paczką będzie to samo? 
Z tego co tu  czytałam na forum nikt chyba nie miał problemów z jej otrzymaniem a teraz tu takie cyrki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jak z drugą paczką będzie to samo? 
> Z tego co tu  czytałam na forum nikt chyba nie miał problemów z jej otrzymaniem a teraz tu takie cyrki.


To zostaniesz mamą mimo tysiąca przekonywań że zestaw jest skuteczniejszy, że szybciej się roni, wybrałam jednak arthrotec i bynajmniej nie ze względów finansowych, udało się za drugim razem to fakt za wszystko zapłaciłam 430 zł,  trochę drożej niż zestaw ale od momentu zakupu tabletek do poronienia minął tydzień, bym chyba oszalała czekając tyle na paczkę która nigdy może nie nadejść

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak próbowałam już z arthrotekiem, jestem po 3 próbach zjadłam 52 tabletki licząc wszystko (przy 2 i 3 próbie brałam 20 tabl, każda dawka to były 4 tabl ,bo myslałam że już prawie sie udało) ostatnim razem zużyłam 3 podpaski i na tym się skończyło i się nie udało. Dlatego próbuje z wow innego wyjścia nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja w drugiej próbie brałam 4 na pół godziny pod język trzymałam 50 minut wypluwałam to ze środka i następna dawka za godzinę od czasu wyplucia, pojawiła się krew po 4 dawce ale zjadłam i piątą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co to za urząd ci ja przechwycil? 
Problemu nie będziesz miała bo.wszystko jest legalne. Możliwe ze będziesz musiała złożyć wyjaśnienie na komendzie, ale postępowanie i tak umorza. 
Zamawiaj szybko kolejną przesyłkę,ostatniovwchodza zaskakująco szybko,i w większości bez problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontaktowałam sie z prawniczką z Wow i powiedziała mi że dostanę wezwanie na policje i później  umorzą. Powiedziała mi ona że w Urzędzie Celnym w Pruszczu Gdańskim robią to z każdą paczką z wow, taki mają proceder.
Dlatego mam wielką prośbę do WAS dziewczyny czy któraś dostała paczkę z wow i spokojnie mogła ją odebrać?
Jeśli jest tutaj jakaś PROSZĘ niech mi powie w jakim urzędzie celnym paczka przechodziła kontrolę, tak bym mogła zamówić kolejną paczkę tam gdzie paczki przechodzą i po prostu jechać po nią. Mieszkam w woj war-mazurskim najlepiej jakieś sąsiadujące województwa(chociaż i tak mniejsza z tym). MUSZĘ spróbować z tą paczką jeszcze raz!
Możecie pisać też na mój nr 503438927

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamów sobie do.warszawy z opcją odbioru na poczcie,Tgz poste restante. 
Pojedziesz tam i paczka będzie na ciebie czekać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wziełam arthrotec miesiąc temu oprucz lekkiego krwawienia i napiętego brzucha nic mi nie było kilka dni pozniej poszlam do ginekologa stwierdzil ciaze 8 tygodniowa zdrowa itd... od 3 dni krwawie pierwsze dwa dni były słabe krwawienie a raczej plamienie co jest normalne w początkowej ciąży, ale dzisiaj leca mi skrzepy nie duze raczej normalne jak w okresie i caly czas leci krew jakbym miala miesiaczke... czy mozliwe jest ze poronilam ? robilam test przy pierwszym dniu plamienia to wyszedl pozytywnie... nie wiem co robic wizyte u lekarza mam za tydzien, nie wiem czy czekac i czy moze to byc poronienie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co powinno byc na rexepc? bo.ktos kto dprzedaje moze oszukac..wypisze byle jak.i wpadka..na pewno arthrotec 50 mg? czy cis jeszcze ?ie napisane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy po tych tabletkach sa mocne skurcze ? u mnie w rodzinie nikt nie wie ze jestem w ciazy i nie chce zeby ktos zobaczył ze ze mna jest cos nie tak prosze o odp i gdzie moge kupic tanio

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam bardzo mocne zwijałam się po prostu z bólu a byłam w 6 tygodniu, leki kupiłam przez internet bo nigdzie nie chcieli mi sprzedać bez recepty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam chcialam sie dowiedziec jak dokladnie stosowan ten art ja jestem w 7 tyg i na prawde nie moge urodzic nie mam warunkow mieszkaniowych finansowych i do tego mam juz 2 dzieci kocham je i to bym pewnie tez pokochala ale po co ladowac dziecko w nedze????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bierzesz 4 tabletki pod język na 30 minut,po tym czasie,uprzednio wyjmujac rdzenie tabletek,polykasz. 
Po trzech godzinach od przyjęcia bierzesz kolejna dawkę i tak minimum trzy razy. Musisz mc conajmniej 12 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej ja juz po zazyciu jestem wzielam wczoraj po 21 kolejna po polnocy i w sumie nic takiego nie bylo poza dreszczami brzuch lekko pobolewal ale dzis po 9 wylecialo ze mnie kilka duzych skrzepow krwi wspomne tylko ze pierwsze 4 wzielam pod jezyk potem kolejne ale juz 3 pod jezyk ale kolejna dawke juz dopochwowo bo na sama mysl mialam odruch wymiotny wiec za 3 i 4 razem dopochwowo tylko zastanawiam sie czy jutro na wizycie u gina moze zauwazyc ze cos bralam jak myslicie??? a i teraz to ze mnie zlatuje normalnie krew jak przy okresie i lekkie pobolewania brzucha.... pozdrawiam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. Jeszcze jutro będzie je na pewno widać w pochwie.
Pozostają tam często nawet do 72 godzin albo i.dłużej.
Z tego co opisujesz, wygląda to dobrze,pewnie się udało ale koniecznie trzeba to sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej jestem wyladowalam w szpitalu w poniedzialek na lyzeczkowaniu reztek po poronieniu ale teraz sie obawiam czy w badaniu histop.. bedzie widac ze to przez tabletki czy ktoras z was tak miala?? prosze o odpowiedz dzieki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie. Na pewno nie będzie w tym badaniu nic co do skazano by na to ze przyczynilas się do poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec 50 minimum 12 sztuk, ailev@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Mam pytanie . Wzięłam art forte - pierwsze dwie dawki pod język ale kolejnej juz nie mogłam bo miałam poparzoną skore pod językiem wiec wzięłam dopochwowo. Na początku nic , lekkie skurcze i dreszcze . W nocy dostałam krwawienia taka czysta czerwona krwią. Poczułam ze wylatuje cos ze mnie większego ale nie widziałam dokładnie co bo wpadło to do toalety. Po tym jeszcze tylko raz zmieniłam podpasek . Krwawienie ustąpiło, kolejne 3 dni miałam brązowe plamienia po czym teraz nic. Jestem 7 dni od wzięcia leków. Nie wiem co mam myślec . Mialyscie podobne sytuacje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

idz lepiej do lekarza to sprawdzic bo bedziesz pewna ze tobie nic nie bedzie ... ja jestem juz tez kilka dni po ale powiem wam szczerze ze jest mi przykro ze to zrobilam nie moge na siebie patrzec, ani na kobiety w ciazy czy z malenkimi dziecmi nie sadzilam ze bedzie mi tak trudno, ale juz nie zmienie stalo sie i MUSZE z tym zyc.... mam dwie kochane coreczki i raczej juz na kolejne dziecko sie nie zdecyduje nawet jak bedzie mnie w przyszlosci stac na kolejne .. bo nie bede potrafila patrzec na to dziecko i myslec ze TAMTEMU nie pozwolilam zyc... pozdrawiam Was wszystkie i zycze Wam mniej wpadek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 4 tabl arthrotec forte ..oryginsl... w razie pytan .mail jogus56@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpie arthrotec mam 2x12 503438927

----------


## kasik112

Ja mam do sprzedania 8 tabletek , gdyby któraś z was potrzebowala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kasik Ty się najpierw zbadaj czy juz po a nie od razu sprzedajesz to ze ktoś ci pisze ze tez mial plum i mu pomogło nie znaczy ze i u ciebie bedzie po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny...4/5 tydzień... w sobotę wzięłam biało zieloną powlekaną tabletkę z symbolem R 2,5 ...po 24 h, więc wczoraj o 12 wzięłam art 4 szt. pod język...po 1h dostałam delikatne skurcze i lekkie plamienie...po 3h kolejne 4 tabl.pod język...do wieczora nic się nie działo poza lekkimi skurczami...noc minęła również spokojnie...Dzisiaj ok. południa brązowe lekkie plamienie i skurcze jak przy okresie - do wytrzymania plus podwyższona temp.37,2...żadnych dreszczy, biegunka raz...Do tej pory żadnych skrzepów, plamienia brak...boje się, że nie podziałało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To masz taka sama sytuacje co ja ... Tez tylko lekkie krwawienie i pózniej olśnienie i nic więcej . Wczoraj wiec spróbowałam drugi raz dopochwowo 3x. 4tabletki i nic zupełnie nic. Tylko bóle ale zero krwi i nawet plamienia . Nie wiem co o tym myślec . Muszę poczekać kilka dni orzed pójściem do lekarza zeby nie znalazł tabletek . Co myślicie dziewczyny ? Piersi nadal mam duże ale nie mdli mnie . Brzuch mam cały czas jak wydety trochę ... Sama juz nie wiem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nawet nie mam kolejnych tabl. żeby zażyć ... w przesyłce miałam ta jedną r 2,5 plus 8 art... pan od którego zamawiałam twierdził że to wystarczy przy 4/5 tyg. Nie wiem co myśleć  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten wasz cały R 2,5 to lek na obniżenie ciśnienia.
Niestety ten wasz zlotousty handlarz zwyczajnie was oszukał. W Polsce zdobycie oryginalnego Ru graniczy z cudem.
Można je dostać tylko na.Women on web.
Nic dziwnego że nic się nie działo. 8 tabletek art to za mało na pełną kurację.

----------


## nowa50

Mam do sprzedania 2 x 12 tabl., gdyby któraś potrzebowała, zostały mi po kuracji. Możliwa wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem.

----------


## nowa50

W sprawie tabletek e-mail: kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki art pakowane są w oryginale po 10 i 20 sztuk... Nie dajcie się oszukać!!!i Zdjecia na google tez wyraznie to pokazuja...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja Kupilam we wloszech ale jakies dziwny , 30 rabletek bylo I zawaryosc 75 czyli Tak jak nasze forte tylko tam na forte nie jest na opakowaniu napisane .  Moze dlatego to nie zadziałało ... :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Czytam i czytam wasze pytania... Więc opisze wam moją sytuacje...
Że jestem w ciąży zorientowałam sie w 2/3tyg. art więłam w 6. Nic się nie działo poza plamieniem więc poszłam do ginekologa po 2 tyg i stwierdził prawidłową ciąże itd. Z mężem zdecydowaliśmy że jak tabletki raz nie pomogą to nie decydujemy się na kolejny, bo zdrowie ma sie jedno... minął miesiąc od kiedy zażyłam tab i niespodziewanie zaczęłam krwawic jak w czasie miesiączkowania. Trwało to dwa dni w 3 dzień miałam silne skurcze kiedy siedziałam w toalecie coś zleciało niestety nie widziałam co ponieważ spłyneło po tym wszystkim poczułam się jak gdyby nigdy nic na drugi dzień poszłam do lekarza i potwierdził poronienie. Więc drogie panie art jest kapryśnym lekiem uwarzajcie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec zwykły mam 2x12 tabl w oryginalnym opakowaniu, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, można kupić jedną kurację czyli tylko 12tabl. Leki sama wykupywałam z apteki ostały mi po udanej próbie. Proszę o kontakt na mail   arthrotec12@gmail.com Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy, rady, też niech pisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki art pakowane są w oryginale po 10 i 20 sztuk... Nie dajcie się oszukać!!!i Zdjecia na google tez wyraznie to pokazuja...

----------


## lokowk

Do kuracji potrzeba 12 tabletek jesli jest to kolejna próba lub wyższy tydzień (powyżej 8) lepiej mieć 20 w razie niepowodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki art pakowane są w oryginale po 10 i 20 sztuk... Nie dajcie się oszukać!!!i Zdjecia na google tez wyraznie to pokazuja...


Ale w czym jest problem ktos odcina 2 z nastepnego listka i jest 12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

07-21-2014, 19:58Nie zarejestrowany
art

Ja nawet nie mam kolejnych tabl. żeby zażyć ... w przesyłce miałam ta jedną r 2,5 plus 8 art... pan od którego zamawiałam twierdził że to wystarczy przy 4/5 tyg. Nie wiem co myśleć 


Idz lepiej do lekarza, ja wlasnie wróciłam i potwierdził prawidłowa ciąże . 9tydzien ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania lek arthrotec, nowy z apteki, w oryginalnym opakowaniu z ulotka
abar88@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec ale proszę w normalnej cenie a nie25 zł za sztukę :-/ ania88@mail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja właśnie zdobyłam te 'cudowne tabletki' i odkąd je mam strach mnie nie opuszcza. nie mam wsparcia znikąd, a wiem, że bez nich się nie obejdzie. muszę wziąć 20 tabletek, ale nie wiem jak się bierze wiekszą dawkę. czy też co 3 godziny 4 tabletki pod język czy jakoś inaczej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec ale proszę w normalnej cenie a nie25 zł za sztukę :-/ ania88@mail.com


 To kup w aptece, nie znajdziesz taniej bo to średnia cena rynkowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bierzesz 4 tabletki pod język na 30 minut,po tym czasie,uprzednio wyjmujac rdzenie tabletek,polykasz.
Po trzech godzinach od przyjęcia bierzesz kolejna dawkę i tak minimum trzy razy. Musisz mc conajmniej 12 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy ktoś zastosował ten zestaw? http://www.glogow24.com/wp-content/u...05/11495-2.JPG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po właśnie, robiłam w 4 tygodniu, brałam 2 tabletki pod język co 2 godziny i chyba się udało. nie miałam większych dolegliwości, ani bóli, było mi tylko słabo i miałam dreszcze. po 6 tabletkach zaczęłam lekko krwawić, po 8 tabletce jakoś po 5 godzinach zauważyłam ok 1cm gąbeczke. jeżeli to rozważasz, to nie ma sensu czekać, bo im szybciej tym lepiej..u mnie jak widać bez większych dolegliwości. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale stosowałaś dokładnie ten zestaw co powyżej?  7 tydzień... myslisz że jeszcze się uda...? Prosze odpowiedz...już raz mnie oszukano  :Frown:  zamówiłam i dostałam zupełnie co innego... a drugi raz w 5 tyg.próbowałam arthroteckiem - nie udało się  :Frown:

----------


## lokowka

> jestem po właśnie, robiłam w 4 tygodniu, brałam 2 tabletki pod język co 2 godziny i chyba się udało. nie miałam większych dolegliwości, ani bóli, było mi tylko słabo i miałam dreszcze. po 6 tabletkach zaczęłam lekko krwawić, po 8 tabletce jakoś po 5 godzinach zauważyłam ok 1cm gąbeczke. jeżeli to rozważasz, to nie ma sensu czekać, bo im szybciej tym lepiej..u mnie jak widać bez większych dolegliwości. pozdrawiam


A masz krwawienie? przyjęłaś za małą dawkę musisz sprawdzić, bo mogło się n ie udać

----------


## lokowka

> jestem po właśnie, robiłam w 4 tygodniu, brałam 2 tabletki pod język co 2 godziny i chyba się udało. nie miałam większych dolegliwości, ani bóli, było mi tylko słabo i miałam dreszcze. po 6 tabletkach zaczęłam lekko krwawić, po 8 tabletce jakoś po 5 godzinach zauważyłam ok 1cm gąbeczke. jeżeli to rozważasz, to nie ma sensu czekać, bo im szybciej tym lepiej..u mnie jak widać bez większych dolegliwości. pozdrawiam


A masz krwawienie? przyjęłaś za małą dawkę musisz sprawdzić, bo mogło się n ie udać

----------


## lokowka

> Ale stosowałaś dokładnie ten zestaw co powyżej?  7 tydzień... myslisz że jeszcze się uda...? Prosze odpowiedz...już raz mnie oszukano  zamówiłam i dostałam zupełnie co innego... a drugi raz w 5 tyg.próbowałam arthroteckiem - nie udało się


Nie mogę wyświetlić strony, ale jedyny prawdziwy zestaw to WOW, koszt 90 euro czas oczekiwania 2-3 tygodnie, każdy inny to oszustwo, co do Art mnie lekarz kazał poczekać do 6 tygodnia bo mówił, że wcześniej może się nie udać, i żeby kupiła zwykły a nie forte, w razie pytań pisz lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lokówkaco się stało ze zmieniłaś meila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Firma się jej rozrasta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciekawe kiedy ktoś się za nią weźmie  :Big Grin:

----------


## jamajka28

mam opakowanie A. w razie by któraś dziewczyna potrzebowała - dyskrecja i kontakt aż do zakończenia sprawy. 
monika.rawicz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paczki z wow teraz idą szybciej. Około 7-10 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale stosowałaś dokładnie ten zestaw co powyżej?  7 tydzień... myslisz że jeszcze się uda...? Prosze odpowiedz...już raz mnie oszukano  zamówiłam i dostałam zupełnie co innego... a drugi raz w 5 tyg.próbowałam arthroteckiem - nie udało się


mi sie udalo po 13 szt. zwyklego art w prawie 9 tygodniu
bralam jak kazaly dziewczyny pod jezyk i tez dopochwowo bo na wymioty mnie bralo ale udalo sie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co jest bardziej bezpieczniejsze, skuteczniejsze, i mniej "bolesne"... sugerując się postami na różnych forach podobno zestaw z wow boli "bardziej" aż ketonal trzeba brać... wiem, każdy organizm inaczej reaguje na leki - sama już nie wiem co robić, a czas ucieka...7 tydzień  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślicie, że to prawdziwy zestaw z wow czy kolejna oszustka? Tel. 570-400-235 ? Wpisując w google wyskoczy ogłoszenie - pani z Koszalina (podobno Ginekolog)

----------


## lokowka

Zestaw tylko z WoW masz 100% pewność że dostaniesz to co zamawiasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W polskim internecie nie dostaniecie oryginalnego zestawu z mife.
Tylko z Women on web.
I to nie prawda że boli bardziej. Wręcz przeciwnie, wszystko trwa krócej wiec i bólu mniej.
To kwestia indywidualna, jedne boli bardzo inne wcale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałam art i mi pomogło w 15 tygodniu. przed wzieciem tego naczytałam się różnych pierdół, że mdlejesz, że trzeba tabletki przeciwbólowe brać, bo z bólu się nie wyrabia, że na pogotowie trzeba leciec od razu bo są komplikacje, że nie działa po 13 tygodniu etc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię po niskiej cenie arthrotec pilnie 
budziawwo1992@wp.pl 
pilnie szybko. proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupię po niskiej cenie arthrotec pilnie 
> budziawwo1992@wp.pl 
> pilnie szybko. proszę o pomoc


Na forummedycznym dziewczyny oddają to co im zostało po kosztach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co jest bardziej bezpieczniejsze, skuteczniejsze, i mniej "bolesne"... sugerując się postami na różnych forach podobno zestaw z wow boli "bardziej" aż ketonal trzeba brać... wiem, każdy organizm inaczej reaguje na leki - sama już nie wiem co robić, a czas ucieka...7 tydzień


 ja byłam  w polowie 14 art mi pomógł nie bolało jakoś kosmicznie, wiele porad znajdziesz na forummedycznym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 12 tabl arthroteku i dorzuce jeszcze 2 tabletki czystego mizoprostolu które mi zostały po zestawie z Wow który zamawiałam  dla siebie . Jakby któraś potrzebowała to pisać  arthrotec12@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żal mi Was laski
po co szłyście do łóżka skoro zabijacie teraz dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja brałam art i mi pomogło w 15 tygodniu. przed wzieciem tego naczytałam się różnych pierdół, że mdlejesz, że trzeba tabletki przeciwbólowe brać, bo z bólu się nie wyrabia, że na pogotowie trzeba leciec od razu bo są komplikacje, że nie działa po 13 tygodniu etc.


Jestem w 15 tyg. Jutro biore. Boje sie bardzo. Lek mam z apteki. Zaprzyjazniona aptekara. Dopiero w15 dzialam bo cmam niedoczynnosc tarczycy i brak okresu zrzucialam na te zaburzenia. Przez 40 lat zero wpadki. Dziecko mam zaplanowane. I tu taki stres :-( Mam nadzieje, ze sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witaj dziewczyno która dziś robi akcje życzę powodzenia :Smile:  czy byłoby możliwe żebyś również mogła załatwić mi tabletki jeśli masz taka możliwość? ja chodze pytam i nic  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiscie zapytam o dodatkowe opakowanie. Ale sprobuj wyslac kogos starszego lub mezczyzne. Ja dam znac. Ja

----------


## nowa50

Witam, mogę odsprzedać 12tabl. na blistrze za 140zł+20zł przesyłka do sprawdzenia przy odbiorze. Tabl. zostały mi po kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 12 tabl arthroteku i dorzuce jeszcze 2 tabletki czystego mizoprostolu które mi zostały po zestawie z Wow który zamawiałam dla siebie . Jakby któraś potrzebowała to pisać arthrotec12@gmail.com

----------


## jamajka28

dziewczyny gdyby któraś potrzebowała to mam możliwość zdobycia Art... 20szt - 200zł z wysyłką. monika.rawicz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny gdyby któraś potrzebowała to mam możliwość zdobycia Art... 20szt - 200zł z wysyłką. monika.rawicz@op.pl


oraz napisania pracy 
 	Oferuję rzetelną pomoc przy opracowaniu wszelkiego rodzaju prac z dziedzin humanistycznych. Prace zaliczeniowe, semestralne jak również pomoc przy pracach licencjackich czy też magisterskich. Bliższe informacje e-mail: monika.rawicz@op.pl lub telefonicznie 513-717-418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam i co dało radę coś załatwić ? hm czas mnie goni  :Frown: a samopoczucie fatalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was stosowała CYTOTEC?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie czekaj że ktoś załatwi leki za ciebie tylko sama sobie załatw bo zaraz będziesz już w takiej ciąży że nie da się  nic zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was stosowała CYTOTEC?


 raczej nie bo jego cena jest tak wysoka ze lepiej i taniej  a na pewno pewniej zamówić zestaw z WOWa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam i co dało radę coś załatwić ? hm czas mnie goni a samopoczucie fatalne


Działaj, dziewczyno. Działaj!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od tygodnia chodzę po lekarzach udaje wrzody żołądka to zapisują całkiem inne leki pytam po aptekach i nic  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz osobę zaufaną, starszą którą możesz wysłać do apteki? Taka osoba wzbudzi większe zaufanie. Pamiętaj, że im mniejsza apteka tym szanse większe, w sieciówkach jest mobbing to mogą się bać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

właśnie w tym problem we nie mam nikogo takiego  :Frown:  pytałam wszędzie i nic  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> właśnie w tym problem we nie mam nikogo takiego  pytałam wszędzie i nic


Podaj jakiś adres mailowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ma ktoś namiary na kogoś kto sprzedaje ten lek? Bo boje się w ciemno z neta kupować. Chodzi mi o kogoś sprawdzonego. Niestety w żadnej aptece w moim mieście nie udało mi się osobiście kupić tego leku ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

budziawwo1992@wp.pl proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj jakiś adres mailowy.


felina1919@hotmail.com również proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie na taki numer telefonu, niby super tanio i ze sprawdzeniem a okazuje się że ustawka 513717418 znalazłam go na innym forum

----------


## pupa

napiszcie do mnie na email dam wam namiary na sprawdzona osobe paczke sprawdzacie przed zaplata wysyla kurierem na drugi dzien sa n_orka91@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pupa a skad mam wiedziec ze ty jestes sprawdzona osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

monika.rawicz@op.pl- sprawdzony sprzedawca - dyskretnie i terminowo. możliwość śledzenia przesyłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O pani Monice Rawicz radzę poczytać na forummedycznym.pl też miałam od niej zamówić ale sama sobie wystawia opinie nikt jeszcze od niej nie dostał paczki. Wciąż szukam jakby ktoś miał na odstepne to co mu zostalo proszę o kontakt może uzbieram 12 sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga! Pani Monika.rawicz@op.pl , to perfidnie oszustka!
Jest na tyle bezczelna ze sama sobie wystawiaia pozytywne komentarze.
Podrabia blistry!! Wzięłam przesyłkę ze zsprawdzeniem, wszystko było ok, odebrałam, zapłaciłam i co??
Ja pierdole, placebo w środku!! Masakra, dopiero jak dokładnie porównałam opakowanie do zdjęć w Google to widać jak na dłoni ze nie ma numerów seryjnych j daty ważności.
Uważajcie na nią bo to perfidna zolza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga! Pani Monika.rawicz@op.pl , to perfidnie oszustka!
> Jest na tyle bezczelna ze sama sobie wystawiaia pozytywne komentarze.
> Podrabia blistry!! Wzięłam przesyłkę ze zsprawdzeniem, wszystko było ok, odebrałam, zapłaciłam i co??
> Ja pierdole, placebo w środku!! Masakra, dopiero jak dokładnie porównałam opakowanie do zdjęć w Google to widać jak na dłoni ze nie ma numerów seryjnych j daty ważności.
> Uważajcie na nią bo to perfidna zolza.



A to ciekawe... Ja otrzymalam od moniki.rawicz przesylke ekspresowo. Bylo w niej to co byc powinno. Oprocz zawartosci otrzymalam rade i wsparcie. Ja polecam. A najprosciej napisac wiadomosc do tej pani i przekonac sie,zejest osoba uczciwa. Tez sie balam bo wiadomo, ze moze byc roznie. Podjelam ryzyko i nie zaluje. Jestem juz po wszystkim. Latwo nie bylo. Stres i bol. Nie zycze nikomu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to ciekawe... Ja otrzymalam od moniki.rawicz przesylke ekspresowo. Bylo w niej to co byc powinno. Oprocz zawartosci otrzymalam rade i wsparcie. Ja polecam. A najprosciej napisac wiadomosc do tej pani i przekonac sie,zejest osoba uczciwa. Tez sie balam bo wiadomo, ze moze byc roznie. Podjelam ryzyko i nie zaluje. Jestem juz po wszystkim. Latwo nie bylo. Stres i bol. Nie zycze nikomu.


Mogłabyś opisać  jak to wszystko wygląda? jestem w 5 tygodniu i rozważam opcję z arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogłabyś opisać  jak to wszystko wygląda? jestem w 5 tygodniu i rozważam opcję z arthrotec


Co chcesz wiedzieć? kobieta250@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez poproszę czy to bardzo boli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zainteresowane dziewczyny proszę o kontakt monika.rawicz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co to znaczy ze ustawka byla z Pania monika.rawicz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znaczy ze konkurencja nie śpi i wszelkimi sposobami chce dziewczyne wyeliminować z rynku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 12 tabl arthroteku i dorzuce jeszcze 2 tabletki czystego mizoprostolu które mi zostały po zestawie z Wow który zamawiałam dla siebie. Wysyłam paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jakby któraś potrzebowała to pisać arthrotec12@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się tylko osobiście na terenie trójmiasta załatwiam wszystko szybko profesjonalnie i dyskretnie. Zapraszamdo kontaktu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szukam sprawdzonego źródła arthotecu monika.kulej@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzięłam w 6 tyg. sam arthrotec - 15 taabletek łącznie. Bolało jak przy PORZĄDNYM okresie. leciały ze mnie coś w stylu wątróbki. Nie mogłam zasnąć tej nocy. Potem krwawiłam jakieś 2 tygodnie. Wszystko wyszło zgodnie z planem.

Dla kogoś kogo nie stać na utrzymanie dziecka to jedno z lepszych wyjść. Mam wychowywać w biedzie albo oddać komuś po urodzeniu??

Niby z Women coś tam jest pewniak.. hmm.... Ja dostałam (kupiłam) receptę i poszłam do apteki po pewny lek.
Nie wziełabym nic z internetu....

Trzymam za was kciuki dziewczęta! Będzie dobrze  :Wink:

----------


## gosciowa

Ale to nie chodzi o ty czy jest pewny lek czy nie,bo jeśli kupisz art w aptece to tez masz pewność oryginalności. 
Chodzi o to że arthrotec, często nie pomaga za pierwszym, drugim trzecim razem albo wcale, i największym stresem kobiety która go bierze jest to czy się uda.  Ty widać być może miałaś to szczęście, ale też powinnaś się jak. Najszybciej skontrolować, żeby mieć pewność że faktycznie tak jest.
Gdy mówimy o pewności zestawu z Women on web,mówimy o jego działaniu.
Procent nieudanych zabiegów z tą kombinacją leków jest tak mały, że to praktycznie błąd statystyczny. 
Od womenonweb. Dostajesz leki Mifepristone i misoprostol, w ilości nie zbędnej do bezpiecznego i skutecznego przerwania ciąży. Arthrotec to jeden z tych leków - misoprostol, który bez połączenia z mife ( Ru 486) działa słabiej. 

Dla tego również piszemy ze tylko zestaw z Women on web jest pewny, bo w polskim internecie nie da się go kupić.
Kobiety piszą ze kupiły tu i tu,zapłaciły po 400 500 zł a tak na prawdę dostały sam arthrotec, za który mogły by zapłacić 50 zł w aptece.

----------


## nowa50

Dziewczyny, jaki antybiotyk dostałyście po poronieniu? Chodzi mi o nazwę

----------


## tuz_po

dziewczyny chcialam podzielic sie z wami moja opinia. bylam w 8 tc. zazylam 1 dawke arthrotecu ( 4 tab podjezykowo) i po chwili zaczal bolec brzuch, bol narastal do takih rozmiarow ze myslalam ze zadzwonie na pogotowie albo zejde z tego swiata. byl nie do wytrzymania. zjadlam 4 ibupromy max ktore podzialaly pol h i tak w kolko jadlam. niemal natychmiast mialam biegunke, do tego wymioty, dreszcze, omdlenia i z bolu wykrecalo mnie. po ok 4 wyszedl ze mnie zarodek i po tym bol sie zmniejszal natomiast macica wciaz drzala. dzis jestem 1 dzien po i krwawie jak podczas miesiaczki. bylam w szpitalu gdzie zbadano mnie i stwierdzono wiadomo co. w razie pytan, nikt sie nie domyslil.radze wam, badzcie z kims zaufanym w tym czasie bo bylam sama i bylo to koszmarne.
prosze, dobrze to przemyslcie zanim to zrobicie bo ja juz zaluje ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyjaśnijcie mi po jaką cholerę pchacie się facetowi do wyra
a potem pach ciąża i wielkie błaganie o pomoc
trucie się itd

jesteście jakieś nienormalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. wczoraj o godzinie 13 wziełam 4 tabletki dopochwowo po nie całych 2 godzinach jak robiłam siku na papierze była krew i delikatne plamienie na podpasce, po kolejnych 3 godzinach wziełam kolejna dawke tym razem pod jezyk 4 tabletki po godzinie miałam bardzo silne bole jajnikow jak i podbrzusza. Jak poszłam do łazienki leciała ze mnie juz dosyc mocno krem razem z delikatnymi skrzepami, po poł godzinie poszułam jak by cos ze mnie zleciało pobiegłąm do łazienki była to jakby woda z krwia<znajoma mowiła ze mogłyby byc to wody płodowe chociaz sama nie wiem bo był to 9 tydz> i po chwili zleciało ze mnie cos białego wygladało jak taka mała biała meduza. Po wszystkim brzuch przestał mnie bolec i do dzis leci ze mnie jak by okres z delikatnymi skrzepami.  Podczas całego tego wydarzenia bardzo wspierała mnie telefonicznie  monika.rawicz@op.pl od ktorej dostałam tabletki.

----------


## nowa50

Sprzedam 12 tabl. 160+20zł przesyłka 24h ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed płatnością.

kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. wczoraj o godzinie 13 wziełam 4 tabletki dopochwowo po nie całych 2 godzinach jak robiłam siku na papierze była krew i delikatne plamienie na podpasce, po kolejnych 3 godzinach wziełam kolejna dawke tym razem pod jezyk 4 tabletki po godzinie miałam bardzo silne bole jajnikow jak i podbrzusza. Jak poszłam do łazienki leciała ze mnie juz dosyc mocno krem razem z delikatnymi skrzepami, po poł godzinie poszułam jak by cos ze mnie zleciało pobiegłąm do łazienki była to jakby woda z krwia<znajoma mowiła ze mogłyby byc to wody płodowe chociaz sama nie wiem bo był to 9 tydz> i po chwili zleciało ze mnie cos białego wygladało jak taka mała biała meduza. Po wszystkim brzuch przestał mnie bolec i do dzis leci ze mnie jak by okres z delikatnymi skrzepami.  Podczas całego tego wydarzenia bardzo wspierała mnie telefonicznie  monika.rawicz@op.pl od ktorej dostałam tabletki.


Czyli możesz odsprzedać swoje tabletki co Ci zostały  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte 12 szt w orginalnym opakowaniu 400 zł, odbiór osobisty lub przesyłka. JELENIA GÓRA ODPOWIADAM NA MAILE sylkow79@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam ! jestem w trudnej sytuacji , obawiam się że jestem w ciąży. dopiero za pol roku kończę 18 lat. gdzie można kupić  te tabletki ? po prostu w aptece ? z gory dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam ! jestem w trudnej sytuacji , obawiam się że jestem w ciąży. dopiero za pol roku kończę 18 lat. gdzie można kupić  te tabletki ? po prostu w aptece ? z gory dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


było myslec wczesniej??????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania lek arthrotec, nowy z apteki, w oryginalnym opakowaniu z ulotka
abar88@o2.pl

----------


## nowa50

Sprzedam 12 tabl., paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## Arthrotec

W przystępnej cenie, błyskawicznie z możliwością odbioru w całej Polsce Arthrotec opakowania oryginalne po 20szt. arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W przystępnej cenie, błyskawicznie z możliwością odbioru w całej Polsce Arthrotec opakowania oryginalne po 20szt. arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl


Cena 350 zł plus przesyłka

----------


## ciara

Czesc dziewczyny, jestem w 2-3 tygodniu ciazy, ze wzgledu na wiek i chec ukonczenia szkoly musialam zdecydowac sie na ta kuracje co prawda bardzo chcialabym urodzic ale skoncze na ulicy. Znalazlaby sie jakas osoba ktora by mi szczegolowo opisala jak ona to przechodzila? bardzo sie boje, strach nie pozwala mi spac. Z tej strony chcialam zamowic tabletki, waszym zdaniem zaufana strona? - http://misoprostol.hol.es/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiscie ze nie zaufana. golym okiem widac ze to zalozona strona przez jakichs cwaniaczkow pseudo "doktorów"
tylko celem sprzedarzy drogo atrhrotecku (o ile wogole prawdziwy wysylaja) i naturalnie na 100% jakiegos apapu jako zestawu z ru, omijaj! 
jak i inne podobne strony ktorych jest mase, np tabletkiporonne.pl i inne gdzie stony slupy z wyedytowanym forum przez ich adnimistratora

----------


## ciara

No to szukam dalej :Frown:  pochodzę po aptekach, moze znajdzie sie 'spod lady' a jesli nie to juz nie wiem co robic..
A i jeszcze jedno pytanie, dzis ide do ginekologa prywatnie zeby sie upewnic na 101% czy zaszlam, oni gdzies to zapisuja? cos w ogole sie dzieje? ide z moja ponoc 'ciocia' mowie ze pesel doniose pozniej, i podaje adres mojej niby cioci zeby nie bylo z tym zadnych problemow. Niech znajdzie sie ktos to odpowie mi na te byc moze glupie pytania bo zeswiruje czekajac do 17..

----------


## ciara

a moze znajdzie sie ktos kto na terenie trojmiasta ma do sprzedania oryginalne tabletki i bede mogla je osobiscie kupic i sprawdzic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczęśliwie udało mi się załatwić dla siebie 2 opakowania (jedno kupione w necie, na drugie załatwiłam receptę). 
Mi wystarczyło 1 opakowanie, drugie zostało wykupione w aptece 2 tyg temu. Chętnie odsprzedam.
Mam tylko 1 opakowanie i więcej nie załatwię. 

Kontakt i zdjęcia mogę wysłać na mail (kobieta250@poczta.fm)
Cena 200 zł + 20 koszt wysyłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie mam pytanie, jak u was wyglądał okres po wzięci art? Niestety byłam zmuszona wziąć go dwa razy, raz w czerwcu i raz w połowie lipca, teraz dopiero pojawiła sie miesiączka ale trwała ok 4/4.5 dnia i okres był dziwnie brązowy, zastanawiam sie czy to norma, bo przecież hormony po arth napewno wariują....? Robiłam tez ok 4 dni przed tym okresem test ciążowy i był negatywny ... Co uważacie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się tylko i wyłącznie osobiście na terenie Trójmiasta. Sprawę pomagam załatwić szybko ,profesjonalnie i anonimowo służę również radą i pomocą podczas trwania kuracji. Soochlyn@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabl. na blistrze, oryginalne. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## lokowk

> Słuchajcie mam pytanie, jak u was wyglądał okres po wzięci art? Niestety byłam zmuszona wziąć go dwa razy, raz w czerwcu i raz w połowie lipca, teraz dopiero pojawiła sie miesiączka ale trwała ok 4/4.5 dnia i okres był dziwnie brązowy, zastanawiam sie czy to norma, bo przecież hormony po arth napewno wariują....? Robiłam tez ok 4 dni przed tym okresem test ciążowy i był negatywny ... Co uważacie ?


Nie wyglada to najlepiej powinnaś udać się do lekarza, bo może oznaczać to infekcję lub, stan zapalny w razie pytan lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, jaki powinien byc? Zwykły czy forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj zamowilam z internetu od kolesia ktory brzmi dosc uczciwie, tylko pytanie jak mam je stosowac ? 12 tabletek.. jestem w 5,5 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec 28 szt. oryginalne z apteki, pozostałe z mojej kuracji. Kontakt gosia4350@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 20 tabletek w oryginalnym opakowaniu .Kupione w aptece . magda323@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Opakowanie ARTHROTEC. które zostało mi  20 tabl. z Apteki . Cena oryginala na pudełku 43 zł Moja cena 400 zł . Chętynch proszę o kontakt life_sports@o2.pl  Posiadam tylko jedno pudełko .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tabl. oryginalnie zapakowane, 160+20 przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## Martymaniana123

Wzięłam zgodnie z instrukcja Mifepristone i po 24 h dwie dawki po 4 tabletki Misoprostolu i nic . Lekkie bóle i biegunka .  Co dalej ? Czekać na efekty czy zdecydować sie na zabieg za 2500 ? 
Jestem w 5 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd miałaś ten mifepriston.  Jeśli z polskich ogłoszeń to na pewno nie był oryginalny stąd niepowodzenie. 
Możesz jeszcze zamówić oryginał na Women on web. Wyjdzie dużo taniej niż zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam wczoraj arthrotec i Ru. Bolało po pierwszej i drugiej dawce doustnej. Krwawienie wystąpiło, ale bardziej takie jak przy okresie, może trochę mocniej kiedy siedziałam na toalecie (wtedy ciurkiem). Bólu piersi już nie mam, ale boję się, że nie wyszło. Dość mało tej krwi, skurcze i ból brzucha był, ale spodziewałam się jakiejś katorgi. Skrzepy były małe i trochę większe. Co myślicie?

----------


## Martymaniana

A jak wezme artrocet z apteki teraz to myślicie ze zadziała ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej ja wzielam juz 2 raz do 4 pod jezyk, rano aby lekkie plamienie borowego koloru;/ brzucho boli jakby przy okresie nic poza tym, (miewam ze to 3 tyg nie wiecej)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam wczoraj arthrotec i Ru. Bolało po pierwszej i drugiej dawce doustnej. Krwawienie wystąpiło, ale bardziej takie jak przy okresie, może trochę mocniej kiedy siedziałam na toalecie (wtedy ciurkiem). Bólu piersi już nie mam, ale boję się, że nie wyszło. Dość mało tej krwi, skurcze i ból brzucha był, ale spodziewałam się jakiejś katorgi. Skrzepy były małe i trochę większe. Co myślicie?


Teraz mam wrażenie, że trochę piersi pobolewają. Krwawienie zmniejszyło się. Może zarodek ze mnie wyleciał, tylko, że siedziałam na toalecie (miałam straszną biegunkę). Co teraz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ze mnie aby krew poleciala, male skrzepki takie i nic wiecej ale nadal czuje ze brzucho boli. wioecie ile czasu dziala art? po zazyciu?? Nie wiem czy juz po wszystkim czy dalej kombinowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte, wykupiony z apteki.Całe opakowanie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ze mnie aby krew poleciala, male skrzepki takie i nic wiecej ale nadal czuje ze brzucho boli. wioecie ile czasu dziala art? po zazyciu?? Nie wiem czy juz po wszystkim czy dalej kombinowac



Może jeszcze podziała. Ja też poczekam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo u mnie okres jest. Mam nadzieję, że dostanę jakiegoś krwotoku niedługo. Pobolewa mnie brzuch, jakby małe skurcze od czasu do czasu. Ale to chyba za mało ;/ Jak coś to spróbuję z art jeszcze raz.

----------


## Martymaniana

W aptekach mi powiedzieli ze tego leku nie produkuje sie juz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od wczoraj alby lekkie krwawienie nic szczegolnego zadnych skurczow czy boli kregoslupa jak pisali, teraz poszlam sie wyproznic i wylecialo wkoncu bez zadnych skrzepow niczego, brzucho boli tak jak przy okresie mam nadzieje ze juz po wszystkim. a teraz niech sobie leci i leci. A za ile czasu test robic by sprawdzic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mocno Ci krew leci?  U mnie tak, że za każdym razem jak sie podetrę to coś na papierze jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakbym miala 2 dzien okresu, nie za mocno ale leci. Przez noc mialam podpaske czysta, ale polecialo i to chyba najwazniejsze co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz, ale krwawienie to może być za mało. Tu musi być krwotok chyba... Ja jutro planuję wizytę u ginekologa. Powiem, że chyba jestem w ciąży, ale krwawię. 
A tak oprócz tego dwa dni przed 'kuracją' miałam plamienie. Może to była ciąża zagrożona, hm? 7 tydzien.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sadzicie ze powinnam drugi raz podejscie zrobic dla wlasnej pewnosci? jutro kumpela ma mi recepte zalatwic o wiele taniej wyjdzie niz z neta kupujac, ale tu o cene nie chodzi tylko o rezultat by byl skuteczny. Innego wyjscia dla siebie nie widzialam niestety. Caly dzien brzucho bolalo niekiedy momenty jakbym parcie miala ale na kupe, krwi nadal  malo

----------


## Martymaniana

Gdzie kupowalyscie ten środek bo ja nie mogę nigdzie dostać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kolejny ranek z bolem brzucha, nadal krwawie tym razem mocniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie kupowalyscie ten środek bo ja nie mogę nigdzie dostać


w internecie. Ja zapłaciłam aż 350 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie straszne skurcze, ale to dobry znak bo i większe krwawienie  :Wink:  Pomaga gorąca kąpiel.

----------


## asiaaa

Mam do sprzedania opakowanie. Prosze pisac na asiak_1985@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

recepte niech ktos ci zalatwi od lekarza zwyklego to zaplacisz ok 65 zl za 20sztuk.
U mnie nadal sie czysci wylatuja skrzepy, i krwawienie wieksze, ale to dobrze :Smile: 
Brzucho nadal boli jak bolalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak Wy tak możecie
najpierw do wyra a potem macie problem 
zal mi was
faszerujcie się tym gównem 
oby was kara spotkała za to co robicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie straszne skurcze, ale to dobry znak bo i większe krwawienie  Pomaga gorąca kąpiel.


idiotka
a potem będziesz wyć bo nie będziesz mogła mieć dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> idiotka
> a potem będziesz wyć bo nie będziesz mogła mieć dzieci


Cóż, nie twój interes. Poza tym ja ci nie ubliżam. W życiu trzeba wybierać mniejsze zło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a po pierwsze to jest forum dla szukajacych pomocy lub porad a  nie by oceniac inne dziewczyny. Ciesz sie ze ciebie to nie spotkało,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 dzien, dzis bardzo boli brzucho az  nospe wzielam bo bym nie wytrzymala, krwawienie nadal jest, skrzepki  tez wylatuja. Po jakim czasie krwawienie ustapi? wiecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawet do 3 tygodni może być. U mnie teraz bardzo mocne krwawienie. Trzymajcie kciuki, żeby było dobrze kochane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny! jak u was?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Czy biorąc zwykły arthrotec nie ten forte też muszę wypluć rdzeń ,czy mogę to co sie nie rozpuści połknąć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aaa i czy nrałyście coś przeciwbolowego ? Czy zwykły apap wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak dziewczyny dajcie cos znac czy wam się udało??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jutro be4dzie tydz od wziela art forte, nadal krwawie, ciagle cos wylatuje czarnego ale to chyba dobrze. Odkleja sie wszystko po swojemu. Boli jako takich nie ma juz ale sa czasem skurcze niespodziewane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma któraś z WAS na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w sobotę tydzień temu wzięlam 1 tabletke ru i 10 arthrotecu dopochwowo, po pierwszej dawce bole bzrzzucha i lekkie krwawienie, po następnych sporawe skrzepy i bole do zniezsienia...
jutro mija tydzien planuje jechac do szpitala... ponieważ nie wiem czy zzadzialal
obecnie leci ze mnie jakas brazowa maź.
jestem osobą ktora ma mdlosci w ciazy i wymioty po zażyciu tabletek tak jak zwykle czuje mdlosci..
tabletki bralam w 8 tyg
czy jesli czuje sie tak jak przed oznacza to ze arthrotec nie zadzialal??
w szpitalu mam zamiar powiedziec ze nic nie wiedzialam o ciąży i ze mialam bardzo obfity okres i do tej pory cos ze mnie wylatuje

czekam na odp! strasznie sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma któraś z WAS na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec?


Ja mam z apteki z receptą 100% nowe 20 tabletek. Napisz agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

minał tydzien od wziecia art forte, krwawienie chyba ustalo ale cos za wczesniej moim zdaniem, jak sadzicie powinnam wziasc kolejne kilka czy poczekac ze dwa dni i zrobic test?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec orginalny z apteki z receptami w środku całą paczke czyli 20 tabletek. Piszcie: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> minał tydzien od wziecia art forte, krwawienie chyba ustalo ale cos za wczesniej moim zdaniem, jak sadzicie powinnam wziasc kolejne kilka czy poczekac ze dwa dni i zrobic test?


 Dlaczego forte wzięlas a nie zwykle ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Ma ktoś namiary na kogoś kto sprzedaje ten lek? Bo boje się w ciemno z neta kupować. Chodzi mi o kogoś sprawdzonego. Niestety w żadnej aptece w moim mieście nie udało mi się osobiście kupić tego leku ...


Ja mam art cala nowa paczke 20 tab. Oryginał. Sama brałam
agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Karolina13595

Ja mam do sprzedania arthrotec 50 (zwykły) 20 szt. tabletek - pisz, jeżeli jesteś zaineresowana - karolina.nowak73@onet.pl

----------


## Karolina13595

Dodam, że jest możliwość odbioru osobistego, gdyż dużo ludzi boi się oszustwa - moje tab. są oryginalne - /woj. łódzkie/.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

forte chyba silniejsze, bralam z neta od takiego goscia. mial opinie kilku kobiet dlatego od niego kupilam. Od lekarza tez mam recepte na forte. ale krwawienie nadal jest, nie tak silne jak wczesniej ale leci nadal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma któraś z WAS na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec?


teraz ratujcie
było myśleć wcześniej 
żenada i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wypadki sie zdarzaja, nawet najlepszym i najostrozniejszym. Moim zdaniem ciesz sie ze Tobie sie nie zdarzylo tak. Bo tez byś tu siedziala i zamiast oceniac sama bys prosila o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8dzien mija, 2 dni przewry od krwawienia, teraz nadal leci skrzepy dalej schodza

----------


## nowa50

> Ma któraś z WAS na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec?


Witam,
sprzedam 12szt tabl. oryginalnie zapakowane, 180zł+20zł przesyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam oryginalna recepte na arthrotec forte 20tab

----------


## nowa50

> Ma któraś z WAS na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec?


Nie wpisałam adresu e-mail:
kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## nowa50

> Ma któraś z WAS na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec?


Nie wpisałam adresu e-mail:
kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## nowa50

Witam,
mam do sprzedania 12 tabl.,które mi zostały w oryginalnym opakowaniu na blistrze, wysyłka za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości (żeby nie było wątpliwości). 
kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

krwawienie znow zanika, piersi juz nie bola wiec chyba wszystko poszlo tak jak powinno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypadki sie zdarzaja, nawet najlepszym i najostrozniejszym. Moim zdaniem ciesz sie ze Tobie sie nie zdarzylo tak. Bo tez byś tu siedziala i zamiast oceniac sama bys prosila o pomoc.


mylisz się jestem szczęśliwą mamą cudnego chłopca
nigdy w życiu nie przyszłoby mi do głowy usunąć ciążę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i tak w ogole myślenie nie boli pamiętajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"mylisz się jestem szczęśliwą mamą cudnego chłopca
nigdy w życiu nie przyszłoby mi do głowy usunąć ciążę "

Bardzo fajnie, gratuluje....ja niestety nie moglam sobie pozwolic na takie szczescie jak Ty.
Więc prosze nie oceniaj, skoro nie znasz prawdy do konca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Popieram!!!
> Przecież z tego co się w Was rozwija urodzi się dziecko, malutki, żywy, czujący i chcący żyć człowieczek - nie COŚ!
> Dziecko można oddać do adopcji. Są ludzie, którzy sami nie mogą mieć dzieci i chętnie przyjmą takiego maluszka.
> Dziecko może żyć a Wy możecie nie mieć w przyszłości wyrzutów sumienia.  Chociaż sądząc z tonu waszych wypowiedzi, można wątpić, że posiadacie. 
> Jak możecie spokojnie spać po czymś takim?!
> http://static2.medforum.pl/portals/u...0_adaptive.jpg


Wiesz co łajzo, jakbym cię spotkał to bym ci tą parszywą gębę oklepał, za to co piszesz śmieciu! Nie twój zasrany interes, poza tym jesteśmy z żoną za aborcją bo to nasze zdanie i my będziemy decydować o tym kiedy i gdzie! 
A takie cioty jak ty to tylko na trawink!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy mogla bym prosic o jakis kontakt do osoby ktora " jest po wszystkim " ? Bardzo mi na tym zalezy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy mogla bym prosic o jakis kontakt do osoby ktora " jest po wszystkim " ? Bardzo mi na tym zalezy



Pisz do mnie chetnie pomoge: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam oryginalna recepte na arthrotec 20tabletek. kasiek90@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos uzywal "zestawu" w ktorym jest 1 duza tabletka i 8 malych ? Prosze o jakis kontakt do was .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze pomozcie.!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hejdziewczyny chetnie wam pomoge drugi raz bralam tabletki i jest ok posiadam rowieze 12 tab na sprzedaz zostaly mi piszcie odpowiem monixs16@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam do sprzedania w dobrej cenie ostatnie 12 tabl.. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja używałam zestawu z mife ( Ru) tyle ze to był oryginał z Women on web. A ty jeśli kupiłaś go z polskiego internetu to niestety oryginału nie masz. Pozostaje liczyć na to ze będziesz miała szczęście i uda ci się z 8 miso które masz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
odsprzedam tanio 12 tabl.. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
kasia.nowa50@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co łajzo, jakbym cię spotkał to bym ci tą parszywą gębę oklepał, za to co piszesz śmieciu! Nie twój zasrany interes, poza tym jesteśmy z żoną za aborcją bo to nasze zdanie i my będziemy decydować o tym kiedy i gdzie! 
> A takie cioty jak ty to tylko na trawink!


wystarczy się zabezpieczać,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A widzisz. To nie do końca jest tak.
Większość kobiet ( i mężczyzn, tak tak. Oni też biorą w tym udział) które zaliczyły wpadkę jednak się zabezpieczalo.  Nie ma metody skutecznej w 100%. Taki ból.  Dla tego właśnie we wszystkich cywilizowanych krajach, aborcja jest dostępna na żądanie do 12 tygodnia.  Prawo do decyzji prawem człowieka. Tak..kobieta jest człowiekiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 4 tc.zazylam juz dwie dawki i nic. Piszcie do mnie na 31579304 gg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do was ;(. Wzielam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod jezyk. Po 1 dawce byly lekkie skurcze i bol brzucha. Po 2 dawce dostalam krwawienia i mocnych skurczy. Zaczeli leciec skrzepy krwi. Najpierw takie srednie pozniej dosc duzo. Wylecialo cis ze mnie 3 razy ale cos duzego. Niestety nie widzialam co to bylo. Na drugie dzien bylo tylko lekkie krwawienie. Wzielam jeszcze 4 tabletki dla pewnosci ale juz nic mi nie bylo zadnych boli, zadnych skurczy ani wiekszego krwawienia. Wiec moje pytanie do was brzmi czy sie udalo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyb

> Witam, arthrotec można kupic w osiedlowej aptece i nie zaplacisz oszustom 300zl a 50zl mysle że to duża różnica. Wystarczy że farmaceucie powiesz że dla dziadka na stawy kolanowe i że oczywiscie wczesniej brał a nie masz teraz recepty.  Bierzesz po 4tabletki doustnie pod język możesz małymi lyczkami wody rozpuszczac tabletki w buzi, zostanie mała tableteczka ja wypluwasz. Po 3 godzinach powtarzasz i po kolejnych 3 godzinach znów to samo. Jak zaczniesz np.o 15 to do rana będzie po wszystkim. Najlepiej od razu załóż sobie podpaske taka jak po porodzie bo dużo krwi wyleci z macicy. Jak na podpasce zobaczysz jajo - przezroczysta coś to znaczy że wszystko się udalo. Rano zglosc się do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie,do 4 godzin będzie po wszystkim i będziesz mogła normalnie funkcjonować. Dostaniesz antybiotyk i jeszcze troche będziesz krwawic ale Max do dwóch tygodni ustąpi.  W wypisie napiszą żeby się zgłosić po badanie hist.pat. to jest rutynowe badanie tkanki, także spoko. Chyba już wszystko. A i Art.zwykły a nie forte. Powodzenia


  farmaceuci za to chętnie sprzedadzą gumki, tabletki, spiralki, tabl. po, a nawet szklankę wody (ZAMIAST)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 1 opakowanie A... (całe, 20tab, oryginalnie kupione w aptece). Dla siebie zdobyłam szczęśliwie 2 opakowania i jedno mi zostało. Odsprzedam za 200 zł (z kosztami wysyłki).
kobieta250@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 1 opakowanie A... (całe, 20tab, oryginalnie kupione w aptece). Dla siebie zdobyłam szczęśliwie 2 opakowania i jedno mi zostało. Odsprzedam za 200 zł (z kosztami wysyłki).
> kobieta250@poczta.fm



napisalam na meila prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedał Arthrotec 50 mg + 0,2 mg 10 tabletek.... Tel. 609783922

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po jakim czasie od wziecia tabletek, zrobilyscie test??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie lepiej dopochwowo czy pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

robilam test negatywny. wiec wszystko dobrze poszlo.aby czekac na okres normalny ale od teraz  juz bede uwazala. trzymajcie sie dziewczynki  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja juz jestem po. wystarczylo mi 8 tabletek artrhotec . jesli ktos jest zainteresowany zostalo mi jeszcze 12 sztuk orginalnie zapokowane. Bałam sie ich zazyc po tym co sie naczytałam na forum. Mam juz 2 dzieci w wieku szkolnym i nie stac mnie na trzecie dzieciatko. Zapraszam jesli ktos jest zainteresowany nie kupujcie na innych stronach a szczegolnie na ogłoszeniach 24h. ja juz 2 razy dalam sie oszukac i stracilam 700 zł.  prosze o kontakt moj numer to 530-974 117. pozdrawiam Wszystkie kobiety ktore musza takze podjac taka decyzje jak ja . Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nadal posiadam recepte na arthrotec forte. 20tabletek

----------


## monixs16

witam ja jestem po zostal mi rowiez art ktory odsprzedam posiadam go od mojego ginekologa ktory mial mnie pod kontrola przez cala akcje wiec jest on 100 procentowo orginalny rowniez moge odpowiedzic na pytania  i wesprzec piszczie monixs16@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam do sprzedania oryginalna recepte na artrotec forte z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przed zaplata...piszcie na dorota.sobala@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 20 oryginalnych tabletek. Nowe zapakowane. 
agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, oryginalny zapakowany 20 szt.+8 szt.z drugiego opakowania gosia4350@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny, zamierzam brać arthrotec na weekendzie, mój kochany będzie mnie pilnował. Nie konsultowałam się z lekarzem, mam zamiar dopiero po, pewna ciąży jestem w 100% więc chyba nie jest to konieczne? I jeszcze pytanie do was czy trzeba też zgłaszać się do lekarza na łyżeczkowanie i czy czesto wystepuja komplikacje? 
z góry dzięki  :Smile:

----------


## asiaaa

Mam do sprzedania opakowanie. Prosze pisac na asiak_1985@tlen.pl

----------


## Lokowkaa

> hej dziewczyny, zamierzam brać arthrotec na weekendzie, mój kochany będzie mnie pilnował. Nie konsultowałam się z lekarzem, mam zamiar dopiero po, pewna ciąży jestem w 100% więc chyba nie jest to konieczne? I jeszcze pytanie do was czy trzeba też zgłaszać się do lekarza na łyżeczkowanie i czy czesto wystepuja komplikacje? 
> z góry dzięki


Powinnaś iść na usg przed braniem artu bo masz pewność który to tydzień, czy ciąża rozwija się prawidłowo, i czy nie jest pozamaciczna, nie zawsze jest potrzebne łyżeczkowanie, wszystko zależy od organizmu  :Smile:  w razie pytań pisz lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie kupujcie na necie tych tabletek tylko na forach tak jak ten. Ludzie tam sprzedaja te tabletki za 300-400 zł. Nawet tego nie przezyli. Na forach dziewczyny przezyly to i wiedzia jak dawkowac i wiadomo ze sa oryginalne ze nikt was nie oszuka i tansze a w razie czego zawze pomoga. Taki jest moj przypadek.

----------


## oliwia350

Ma ktoś do sprzedania arthrotec ?Proszę podać cenę i jak szybko możliwa wysyłka ?oliwia350@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

??????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię arthrotec. jestem zrozpaczona, chcę szybko wszystko załatwić, nie chcę zostać oszukana. jeżeli ktokolwiek jest chętny do pomocy to proszę pisać na e-mail anakarenina@onet.pl. liczę na pomoc ze strony osoby, która mnie zrozumie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisze na wasze maile i nikt się nie odzywa,a zależy mi na czasie...ma ktoś do sprzedania arthrotec?

----------


## asiaaa

Mam do sprzedania opakowanie. Prosze pisac na asiak_1985@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, jestem załamana. Według moich obliczeń to 4 tydzień.... Poradźcie mi proszę skąd jak najszybciej dostac Arthrotec....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałam z tego numeru 514 058 107 paczka była na drugi dzien ze sprawdzeniem zawartości płaciłam 150 zł za 12 sztuk, namiar dostałam z forummedycznego, tam jest duzo więcej dziewczyn które pomagają i tłumaczą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lecz sie człowieku!
> 
> l


On ma się leczyć? Stosować tabletki anty plus gumkę i nie ma opcji wpadki. Chyba, że ktoś nie potrafi regularnie tabletek zażywać. Ewentualnie gumki plus inną metodę, jeśli ktoś ma przeciwwskazania do hormonów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A widzisz. To nie do końca jest tak.
> Większość kobiet ( i mężczyzn, tak tak. Oni też biorą w tym udział) które zaliczyły wpadkę jednak się zabezpieczalo.  Nie ma metody skutecznej w 100%. Taki ból.  Dla tego właśnie we wszystkich cywilizowanych krajach, aborcja jest dostępna na żądanie do 12 tygodnia.  Prawo do decyzji prawem człowieka. Tak..kobieta jest człowiekiem.


Tak. Kobieta jest człowiekiem. I kiedyś też była takim maleńkim stworzonkiem w brzuszku. I już wtedy była człowiekiem. Nie potępiam nikogo, każde decyduje. Szkoda mi tylko tych dzieci.. :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W aptece arthrotec kosztuje koło 40 zł za 12 tabletek.... skąd wy bierzecie te stawki?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W aptece arthrotec kosztuje koło 40 zł za 12 tabletek.... skąd wy bierzecie te stawki?????


A od kiedy w aptekach sprzedają po 12 arthroteców?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny mam do sprzedania 10 tabletek art, oryginalnie zapakowanych które mi zostały, jak chcecie to dzwońcie lub piszcie na 661451505  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do powyższego - sprzedam je za 100 zł + wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 20 tabletek art. cale nowe opakowanie z apteki. Piszcie: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W jakim jakim wieku można przyjmować ten lek? Są tego jakieś skutki uboczne? Planuję zażyć ten lek gdyż mam podejrzenie iż zaliczyłam wpadkę.. Chociaż nie jestem jeszcze pewna 20 powinnam mieć okres a do tej pory go nie dostałam. 18 września byłam u ginekologa i wszystko było w porządku, ale teraz mam pewne obawy. Liczę na pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieje, ze cipy wam sie zrosna i nigdy wiecej nic tam nie wsadzicie. Najpierw dymanie a potem a boze... odstrzelic tylko takie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam recepte od lekarza na 2 opakowania odsprzedam za 130 zl moge zrobic skan pisac na mejla mychaola@interia.pl,recepta wazna do 26 pazdziernik 2014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W aptece arthrotec kosztuje koło 40 zł za 12 tabletek.... skąd wy bierzecie te stawki?????


Stąd, że raz załatwiłam dziewczynie po kosztach, załatwiłam receptę, szukałam po aptekach bo nigdzie akurat nie było, pojechałam, kupiłam i wysłałam... a dziewczyna sprzedała to dalej po swojej cenie.

Kolejny raz wysłałam innej panience, do dziś przesyłki nie odebrała. Nie dość, że paczka leży od prawie 3 tygodni na poczcie i nie mogę tego dalej sprzedać (komuś w potrzebie) to poniosłam koszty wysyłki 20 zł i zaraz poniosę koszt zwrotu paczki, kolejne 20 zł... stąd te ceny. Teraz sprzedam za 250 i niżej nie zejdę.

A przy okazji pozdrawiam angelaaa05@op.pl - byłoby miło choć odpowiedzieć, że nie zamierza pani odebrać przesyłki. Nie świadczy to dobrze o pani dorosłości, raczej świadczy o jej braku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam pytanie czy na terenie Niemiec mozna kupic tabletki bez zadnego problemu chodzi mi o recepty itp. i jakas ewentualnie bedzie  niemiecka zazwa tez Art... pzodrawiam prosze o szybka odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Pań posiada lek, który mogę odkupić osobiście, na terenie Warszawy?

Pozdrawiam, Dominika

----------


## ppp

Dziewczyny proszę odpiszcie jak to wyglądało u Was, parę komentarzy konkretnych i nic więcej. Do jakiego czasu utrzymuje się krwotoki i złe samopoczucie? Mogłyście normalnie funkcjonować na kolejny dzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Pań posiada lek, który mogę odkupić osobiście, na terenie Warszawy?
Proszę o kontakt: babaa.jagaa@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam, Dominika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy znacie moze ten numer.797762164?....czy ta Pani nie jest kolejna oszustka?,,,czy mozna jej zaufac?....chce zamówic zestaw,ale boje sie kolejnego oszustwa....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam pytanie czy na terenie Niemiec mozna kupic tabletki bez zadnego problemu chodzi mi o recepty itp. i jakas ewentualnie bedzie  niemiecka zazwa tez Art... pzodrawiam prosze o szybka odpowiedz


 Na terenie Niemiec nie ma tego leku zamów sobie w kraju i odbierz na poste restante

----------


## lokowka

> dziewczyny czy znacie moze ten numer.797762164?....czy ta Pani nie jest kolejna oszustka?,,,czy mozna jej zaufac?....chce zamówic zestaw,ale boje sie kolejnego oszustwa....



Nie korzystałam z usług tej Pani ale proponuje "oszukane" zestawy,(oryginalne mają inny skład i ilość leków)  dostaniesz zapewne arthrotec plus placebo, dodatkowo nie ma innego zestawy leków po nie udanej próbie, powtarza się tym samym lekiem tylko w innej ilości, ja za swoje 12 sztuk płaciłam 170 nie 350. Jeśli masz pytania pisz lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## lokowka

> Dziewczyny proszę odpiszcie jak to wyglądało u Was, parę komentarzy konkretnych i nic więcej. Do jakiego czasu utrzymuje się krwotoki i złe samopoczucie? Mogłyście normalnie funkcjonować na kolejny dzień?


Wszystko zależy od tygodnia ciąży, tego jak reagujesz na miesiączki, u różnych dziewczyn, różnie można funkcjonować, napisz do mnie postaram się odpowiedzieć na wszelkie pytania. lokowka@yahoo.com. Ja normalnie poszłam do pracy, ale cały czas miałam wrażenie że podpaska mi przecieka, żałuję, ze nie wzięłam wolnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam  jestem po ! i trzeba isc do lekarza na to łyżeczkowanie bo mogą być resztki po poronieniu! ja brałam forte 2 tabletki już po  2godz wystapilo krwawienie.wzielam 2 tab.dopochwowo.potem zw 8godz.znowu 2. i starczylo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje pomocy dziewczyny .. 
jak to jest możliwe przez caly cas systematycznie dostawałam miesiączke az tu nagle ..
się okazuje ze jestem w ciąży ..
zazyłam na początku 12 szt. i nic ..
po tygodniu następne i tez nic .. 
co mam robic .. 
zaopatrzyłam się teraz w kolejna ilość ..
40 szt . .
boje się nie wiem co dalej z tym zrobić ..
nadal cisza 
już nawet nie wiem jak to zazyc bo cale podniebienie już mnie boli . 
jestem załamana . proszę o wsparcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny....czy macie jakies tabletki które wam zostały?..i mozna sobie odebrac osobiscie w okolicach Katowic?....prosze o pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam, w weekend będe w chorzowie, podaj jakiś email lub gg do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;76882]ja mam, w weekend będe w chorzowie, podaj jakiś email lub gg do siebie[t       to prosze zadzwon pod ten nr 799083931...dziekuje....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam, w weekend będe w chorzowie, podaj jakiś email lub gg do siebie


odezwij sie prosze pod ten numer 799083931

----------


## Nie zarejest22rowany

bierze si dopochwowo!

----------


## lokowka

> bierze si dopochwowo!


 wręcz przeciwnie, bo w razie silnego krwawienia, czy ogólnego złego samopoczucia, lekarz znajdzie w pochwie tabletki do 72 godzin po zażyciu , a jak będzie wredny wyśle Cię na toksykologię, a po co masz się tłumaczyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny moge godnie polecic Pania o nr tel;797762164.wczoraj zamawiałam art,i wszystko sie udało...wiarygodna osoba... :Smile:

----------


## ppp

Witam, opisze jak to u mnie wyglądało. Receptę załatwiłam w tym tygodniu a raczej mój chłopak. Na Arthrotec. Byłam umówiona na wizytę do ginekolog i usg oraz badanie potwierdziło ciążę na 9 tydzień i jeden dzień (czwartek 9.10). Wczoraj byłam u ginekolog i wczoraj wykupiłam receptę. Jestem po, ale co się ze mną działo to nie do opisania.. Chciałam zasnąć na wieki, by tego nie czuć, cały czas był ze mną chłopak. 1 dawkę 4 tabletki wzięłam o 21:00 (9.10) a połknęłam o 21:30 wyplułam resztę - miałam tylko biegunkę i dreszcze, 24:00 2 dawka 4 tabletki - wtedy się zaczęło, ból podbrzusza i pleców, wiłam się na płytkach nie mogłam się ułożyć, wypiłam herbatę, cały czas biegunka i dreszcze, delikatne plamienie, przez 1,5 godziny w sumie cierpiałam i podobno wyglądałam jak zombi, chłopak chciał zadzwonić na pogotowie, nie pozwoliłam. Po jakimś czasie zaczęło porządnie lecieć kapać ze mnie żywa krew, 2x wyleciała ze mnie galaretka, coś przezroczystego z małymi skrzepami, i później leciało naprzemiennie krew i skrzepy, skrzep zauważony jeden większy. Ból był nie do zniesienia, zażyłam APAP 1 tabletka i zasnęłam. 3 dawka o godzinie 3:00 tym razem 3 tabletki, ponieważ zbierało mnie na wymioty, i do 5 nie spałam, od razu zażyłam APAP, myślałam, że gorzej już nie będzie, a tu znowu biegunka, krew kapała ciągle, skrzepy, po jakimś czasie wzięłam pół tabletki APAP, bo myślałam, że nie wytrzymam, za godzinę znowu pół APAPU, nie wiem jakby to było bez przeciwbólowych. Wypiłam gorącą herbatę i mogłam się już położyć po 5 rano, nie bolało, tylko krew i skrzepki. Dziś przyjechałam z chłopakiem do pracy i mam podpaskę, nie wiem jak mam jeść, co jeść i czy w weekend jechać do szkoły... ? Ktoś się wypowie, co do mojego przypadku? Nie mdli mnie już, czuję się normalnie, nie mam 'zachciołek' jak to było wcześniej. Liczę na odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuję opakowanie 20 tabletek Arthrotecu. Proszę o uczciwe propozycje martynikaa84@wp.pl

----------


## ppp

> Witam, opisze jak to u mnie wyglądało. Receptę załatwiłam w tym tygodniu a raczej mój chłopak. Na Arthrotec. Byłam umówiona na wizytę do ginekolog i usg oraz badanie potwierdziło ciążę na 9 tydzień i jeden dzień (czwartek 9.10). Wczoraj byłam u ginekolog i wczoraj wykupiłam receptę. Jestem po, ale co się ze mną działo to nie do opisania.. Chciałam zasnąć na wieki, by tego nie czuć, cały czas był ze mną chłopak. 1 dawkę 4 tabletki wzięłam o 21:00 (9.10) a połknęłam o 21:30 wyplułam resztę - miałam tylko biegunkę i dreszcze, 24:00 2 dawka 4 tabletki - wtedy się zaczęło, ból podbrzusza i pleców, wiłam się na płytkach nie mogłam się ułożyć, wypiłam herbatę, cały czas biegunka i dreszcze, delikatne plamienie, przez 1,5 godziny w sumie cierpiałam i podobno wyglądałam jak zombi, chłopak chciał zadzwonić na pogotowie, nie pozwoliłam. Po jakimś czasie zaczęło porządnie lecieć kapać ze mnie żywa krew, 2x wyleciała ze mnie galaretka, coś przezroczystego z małymi skrzepami, i później leciało naprzemiennie krew i skrzepy, skrzep zauważony jeden większy. Ból był nie do zniesienia, zażyłam APAP 1 tabletka i zasnęłam. 3 dawka o godzinie 3:00 tym razem 3 tabletki, ponieważ zbierało mnie na wymioty, i do 5 nie spałam, od razu zażyłam APAP, myślałam, że gorzej już nie będzie, a tu znowu biegunka, krew kapała ciągle, skrzepy, po jakimś czasie wzięłam pół tabletki APAP, bo myślałam, że nie wytrzymam, za godzinę znowu pół APAPU, nie wiem jakby to było bez przeciwbólowych. Wypiłam gorącą herbatę i mogłam się już położyć po 5 rano, nie bolało, tylko krew i skrzepki. Dziś przyjechałam z chłopakiem do pracy i mam podpaskę, nie wiem jak mam jeść, co jeść i czy w weekend jechać do szkoły... ? Ktoś się wypowie, co do mojego przypadku? Nie mdli mnie już, czuję się normalnie, nie mam 'zachciołek' jak to było wcześniej. Liczę na odp.


właśnie przed momentem wyleciało ze mnie coś kulistego (delikatnie sprzeszczonego) koloru bordowego- brązowego wrrr nie mam bóli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ta osoba z numeru 797762164 sprzedaje na ogloszeniach tzw zestawy

posiadam zestawy z tabletkami 
12 szt arthrotec+ru 486 cena 350 zł 
12szt cytotec + ru 486 cena 450 zł
poprawiam również kuracje po nie udanej próbie 
cena od 550 do 750 zł 
tabletki do 16 tyg 

czyli sprzedaje arthrotec plus apap jako RU i jakies bzdury o 750zl do 16tyg!!! masakra
wiec napewno nie jest wiarygodna, o tym sie wiele pisze ze nikt w polsce nie ma prawdziwego RU do arthotecu a tylko placebo!
jak ci zadzialal sam ten arthrotec za 350zl to tyle szczescia

----------


## ppp

> właśnie przed momentem wyleciało ze mnie coś kulistego (delikatnie spłaszczonego) koloru bordowego- brązowego wrrr nie mam bóli.


hej, odpiszcie mi czy po tym co napisałam udało się czy nie? cały czas krwawię.. odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam dobry namiar na tabletki przez internet napewno te ja juz je mam wczoraj przyszly orginalne wszystko ok. 
> 
> 
> a co do dawkowania 4 tabl pod jezyk co 3 godz   powinno sie przyjąc 3 takie dawki.


potrzebuje tych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do zbycia 12 szt. za 150zł. jak coś pisać na zerob.zerob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę zapytaj - mam problem zdobycia -potrzebująca (rossesamotna@interia.pl)





> Oczywiscie zapytam o dodatkowe opakowanie. Ale sprobuj wyslac kogos starszego lub mezczyzne. Ja dam znac. Ja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

masz może dojcie do apteki? problem mam z receptą (rossesamotna@interia.pl)



> W aptece arthrotec kosztuje koło 40 zł za 12 tabletek.... skąd wy bierzecie te stawki?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak powinno być, ale niestety nie jest
też mam problem pomimo zabezpieczeń  :Frown: 






> A widzisz. To nie do końca jest tak.
> Większość kobiet ( i mężczyzn, tak tak. Oni też biorą w tym udział) które zaliczyły wpadkę jednak się zabezpieczalo.  Nie ma metody skutecznej w 100%. Taki ból.  Dla tego właśnie we wszystkich cywilizowanych krajach, aborcja jest dostępna na żądanie do 12 tygodnia.  Prawo do decyzji prawem człowieka. Tak..kobieta jest człowiekiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wzielam ale niestety mi nic nie daly i co teraz wydalam kase a i tak nic nie pomoglo  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

masz moze dojscie jeszcze do tej apteki? byłabym wdzieczna (rossesamotna@interia.pl)





> Dziewczyny u mnie wreszcie zadziałał arthrotec po pierwszej nie udanej próbie teraz mam 100% pewności że jest ok. Nie było to nic przyjemnego, ale mam już to za sobą. Polecam stosowanie dopochwowo i doustnie razem. U mnie jedynie tak zadziałał. Miałam 20tabl zwykłego arthrotecu kupionego w aptece za 42zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ta osoba z numeru 797762164 sprzedaje na ogloszeniach tzw zestawy
> 
> posiadam zestawy z tabletkami 
> 12 szt arthrotec+ru 486 cena 350 zł 
> 12szt cytotec + ru 486 cena 450 zł
> poprawiam również kuracje po nie udanej próbie 
> cena od 550 do 750 zł 
> tabletki do 16 tyg 
> 
> ...


jest wiarygodna...napisałam ze zamawiałam sam ''art'' bez tab.RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.

Dzisiaj kupiłam ten lek. Udało mi się go zdobyć na receptę wypisaną przez znajomą pielęgniarkę mojego kolegi. Lek kosztował około 37 zł, już nawet dokładnie nie pamiętam. Pierwszą dawkę wzięłam o godzinie 21. Trzymałam 4 tabletki pod językiem, połykając ślinę połykałam też trochę tej tabletki ale starałam się trzymać jak najdłużej, wytrzymałam 20 min bo już strasznie zaczęło mnie piec pod językiem. Wyplułam rdzenie bo tylko to mi zostało w buzi. Mam lekkie skurcze, chociaż jeszcze nie krwawię. Mam też słabe nudności, ale staram się jeść cały czas coś lekkiego aby je zniwelować. Właśnie wybiła 24 godzina więc wzięłam kolejne 4 tabletki ale związku z tym, że bardzo piecze mnie pod językiem 'wsadziłam' je pomiędzy policzki a dziąsła. Mam nadzieję, że to nic nie zmieni. Liczę też na to, że nie będę mocno cierpiała, dodam, że jestem w 3-4 tygodniu więc ciąża nie jest zaawansowana. Potem opiszę też, co działo się po 2 i 3 dawce. Trzymam za wszystkich kciuki, bo mimo, że to strasznie trudna decyzja, dla większości to jedyne rozwiązanie, tak jak i dla mnie. 

Dodam też, że znalazłam tą stronę WOW, wypełniłam formularz itd. ale kiedy poprosili mnie o darowiznę to zrezygnowałam. Czasami lepiej poprosić kogoś o receptę, czy nawet samemu pójść do lekarza mówiąc, że to dla chorej babci, ewentualnie znaleźć aptekę, która 'pomoże', chociaż sądzę, że to najmniej prawdopodobne rozwiązanie. Nie kupujcie leków za 300 zł, bo tak jak napisałam dostałam ten lek (20 tabletek) za niecałe 40 zł (apteka Ziko). 

Trzymam kciuki aby wszystko się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

masakra co Wy tu opisujecie

----------


## lakuna

> ta osoba z numeru 797762164 sprzedaje na ogloszeniach tzw zestawy
> 
> posiadam zestawy z tabletkami 
> 12 szt arthrotec+ru 486 cena 350 zł 
> 12szt cytotec + ru 486 cena 450 zł
> poprawiam również kuracje po nie udanej próbie 
> cena od 550 do 750 zł 
> tabletki do 16 tyg 
> 
> ...


Masakra 350 zł za 12 Art, ja  dostałam namiar od dziewczyny z tego forum i za 250 zamówiłam całe opakowanie czyli 20 sztuk, że też ludzie tak żerują na nieszczęściu innych  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tydzien temu wzielam art wczoraj znow. zjadlam csle opakowanie a na podpasce mam tylko czerwone jakby rozpusZone tab . dreszcze byly rozwolnienie tez . niewiem kiedy isc do lekarza i czy to wg sie udalo ? ile czasu beta moze spadac ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam 12 szt. za 150zł. jak coś pisać na zerob.zerob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam i wyplnelo ze mnie mnostwo krwi i skrzepow a teraz mam wielki twardy brzuch jakby wzdety i boli jak sie dotykam czy to normalne

----------


## ppp

> wzielam i wyplnelo ze mnie mnostwo krwi i skrzepow a teraz mam wielki twardy brzuch jakby wzdety i boli jak sie dotykam czy to normalne



u mnie też wyleciało dużo skrzepów i jestem 4 dzień po i dziś poczułam ból musiałam ratować się Ibupromem, ale cały czas leci, a byłam w 9 tc więc domyślam się, że 2 tygodnie mogę się męczyć. Ja również mam wzdęty brzuch, troszke jakby jajniki i w ogóle macica się rozluźniła, aczkolwiek nie jest to płaski brzuch jaki był wcześniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje pilnie ogarnąć te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moj meil to okejolulo17@interia.eu proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wlasnie taki wielki jest i twardy dlatego zastanawialam sie nad tym czy do szpitala nie jechac ale skoro nie tylko ja mam takie objawy to bede spokojniejsza. Moze samo przejdzie i przestanie bolec.

----------


## ppp

> No wlasnie taki wielki jest i twardy dlatego zastanawialam sie nad tym czy do szpitala nie jechac ale skoro nie tylko ja mam takie objawy to bede spokojniejsza. Moze samo przejdzie i przestanie bolec.


wiesz, może to nic złego, ja też nie jestem pewna, choć opisywałam swoja historie brania i nikt mi nie odpisał czy dobre mam objawy i jest ok, sama dużo czytałam, dużo skrzepów to dobry znak. Co do brzucha sama sie zastanawiam, mam to samo, ale chce iść skonczeniu krwawienia do ginekologa na usg bo sama nie wiem czy wszystko się oczyscilo, choć leci ze mnie strasznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez poczekam az skonczy leciec u mnie najgorsze byly pierwsze dwa dni teraz jest 3 i tez leci ale juz nie z taka sila no i brzuch nie boli w taki sraszny sposob tylko to wzdecie jest bolesne ale mam nadzieje ze z czasem minie, a glowa tez ci sie kreci bo mo troszke tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## lokowka

> Tez poczekam az skonczy leciec u mnie najgorsze byly pierwsze dwa dni teraz jest 3 i tez leci ale juz nie z taka sila no i brzuch nie boli w taki sraszny sposob tylko to wzdecie jest bolesne ale mam nadzieje ze z czasem minie, a glowa tez ci sie kreci bo mo troszke tak?


Dziewczyny jeśli brałyście pod język nie czekajcie, aż przestanie lecieć, bo lekarz może wysłać was na kilkanaście niepotrzebnych i bolesnych badań jeśli się nie przyznacie że byłyście w ciąży, "wzdęty" i twardy brzuch oznacza, że jest dużo tkanki, która jeszcze nie została wydalona, może zostać wydalona w następnym okresie, a nawet jeszcze w następnym. w razie pytań piszcie lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## ppp

> Dziewczyny jeśli brałyście pod język nie czekajcie, aż przestanie lecieć, bo lekarz może wysłać was na kilkanaście niepotrzebnych i bolesnych badań jeśli się nie przyznacie że byłyście w ciąży, "wzdęty" i twardy brzuch oznacza, że jest dużo tkanki, która jeszcze nie została wydalona, może zostać wydalona w następnym okresie, a nawet jeszcze w następnym. w razie pytań piszcie lokowka@yahoo.com


Czyli co radzisz, iść do lekarza i powiedzieć, że testy wyszły pozytywnie i pare dni po tym krwawienie? Myslałam, że musi dużo lecieć, dzis jest 5 dzień po zastosowaniu art i boli mnie brzuch, lecą skrzepy,  w sumie boli najbardziej od wczoraj poniedziałku i dziś... Ibuprom ratuje trochę te boleści. Lekarz ginekolog bada jeśli mamy takie krwawienie? czy tylko USG ? Wytłumaczcie

----------


## agnes111123

Potrzebuje odkupic art... Ale w miare normalnej cenie bo to co tutaj czytam te ceny...masakra... Art w aptece okolo 50zl...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie jestem po i czekam na wynik badania histopatologicznego czy mam sie czegos obawiac jak bralam dopochwowo?prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## lokowka

> Czyli co radzisz, iść do lekarza i powiedzieć, że testy wyszły pozytywnie i pare dni po tym krwawienie? Myslałam, że musi dużo lecieć, dzis jest 5 dzień po zastosowaniu art i boli mnie brzuch, lecą skrzepy,  w sumie boli najbardziej od wczoraj poniedziałku i dziś... Ibuprom ratuje trochę te boleści. Lekarz ginekolog bada jeśli mamy takie krwawienie? czy tylko USG ? Wytłumaczcie


Lekarz zrobi normalne usg dopochwowe, powiedz, że podejrzewasz ciąże ale Twój Ginekolog ma urlop i wizytę masz za kilka dni, a w nocy pojawiło się krwawieni i ból w dole brzucha, lekarz nie zorientuje się od kiedy krwawisz, a jeśli bardzo boli, nie wolno tego lekceważyć

----------


## lokowka

Zależy, czy lekarz znalazła tabletki, z reguły na standardowym badaniu nic nie ma, o ile nie zostało rozszerzone o toksykologie i nie zostało wykonane 72 godziny od ostatniej dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zaczelam drugi raz poczatek 5 tyg chyba teraz zadziala boli mnie jak cholera ale to dopiero pierwsza dawka szkoda ze jutro do pracy bo chyba nie ogarne  :Frown:

----------


## ppp

3 dni po wzięciu nic nie bolało, 3 dni kolejne boli brzuch i plecy. Czytałam na stronie WOW, że po 10 dniach trzeba się zgłosić na USG, i jeśli po 3 tygodniach od wzięcia art utrzymuje się krwawienie to też nie dobrze, bo trzeba łyżeczkować. Cały czas pracuje fizycznie i ratuje mnie ibuprom choć dziś wzięłam nospe max i tak jakoś mierzi, boli i lecą skrzepy. No słuchajcie, jeśli leci to znaczy, że się oczyszczam, jeśli boli to prawdopodobnie infekcja, bo już ją miałam kiedy poszłam do pani ginekolog prywatnie i stwierdzono wtedy ciążę 9 tc. Lokówka dobrze radzisz, tylko nie mogę się urwać do ginekologa, bo pracuję. Pocieszcie mnie chociaż, że jeśli lecą te skrzepy to jest dobrze, ból jakoś wytrzymam, mogę w kolejnym tygodniu dopiero zgłosić się do ginekologa. Na stronie WOW wyczytałam, że jeśli chcemy możemy się oczyścić biorąc jeszcze jedną dawkę arthotecu, ale nie wiem czy to zniosę. Prosze o odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wzielam juz drugi raz i troche mnie bolalo ale nic poza tym i co teraz jestem zalamana brac do bolu az poleci  :Frown:

----------


## ppp

> ja wzielam juz drugi raz i troche mnie bolalo ale nic poza tym i co teraz jestem zalamana brac do bolu az poleci


Bierzesz 3 dawki, jedną 4 tabletki, drugą 3 godziny później 4 tabletki i kolejną ostatnią za 3 godziny znów 4 tabletki, nie patrz czy leci czy nie, wszystkie trzeba wziąć. Trzymaj się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo pilnie odkupie tabletki oryginalne 
Jak najszybciej poniewaz to juz 9 tydzien ! 
Prosze o kontakt na poczte olusiaaa22@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam przyłączam sie do tematu
odkupie Arthrotec
cena nie gra roli..
secretivenes@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bierzesz 3 dawki, jedną 4 tabletki, drugą 3 godziny później 4 tabletki i kolejną ostatnią za 3 godziny znów 4 tabletki, nie patrz czy leci czy nie, wszystkie trzeba wziąć. Trzymaj się


wzielam i nic i co dalej  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ptrzebuje tych tabletek czy ktos ma na sprzedaz taniej niz sie oglaszaja w internecie

----------


## ppp

hmm tak się bałam i słusznie, byłam niedawno u ginekologa.. powiedziałam, że boli mnie strasznie.. kazał wejśc na fotel i... szczypcami i innymi rzeczami majstrował we mnie, bolało, wyjął ze mnie jajko. Słuchajcie, dobrze, że poszłam, już mnie nic nie boli. Teraz druga ważna rzecz. Mam grupę krwi A rh- a mój narzeczony B rh + wydał mi skierowanie i kazał stawić sie jutro do szpitala na przyjęcie immunoglobuliny, poniewaz jest konflikt. Po poronieniu powinno się iść do szpitala na zastrzyk z przeciwciał, który kosztuje 450 zł, lecz od poronienia 72 godziny, ja jestem 6 dzień a skłamałam, że od poniedziałku krwawię, a mamy środę, czyli kazał pójść jutro w południe do szpitala... jestem załamana. jest już po czasie, a teraz będę miała problem z zajściem w ciążę, nawet jak zajdę to moje ciało rozpozna płód jako 'intruza' i może wyrzucić z organizmu płód.. nie wiem co myśleć, nie jesteśmy z narzeczonym zadowoleni, trzeba żyć dalej. Ale zwracam się do Was na przyszłość żebyście takie badania zrobiły i zapytały swojego partnera o grupę krwi. Ja już wiem, że wszytko się udało, choć niesmak jest, z powodu dalszych kiedyś komplikacji. Powodzenia dziewczyny bądźcie silne.

----------


## ppp

> wzielam i nic i co dalej


Który tydzień byłaś w ciaży? Jak nic się nie wydarzyło to możesz poczekać albo od razu aplikowac kolejne dawki, tutaj na forum sa dziewczyny, które robiły 3 razy dawowanie i dopiero wtedy pomogło , ja byłam w 9 tc i lekarz musiał ze mnie wyciągnąć jajo.. niezbyt przyjemne.. Powodzenia Ci życzę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zaczelam drugi raz poczatek 5 tyg chyba teraz zadziala boli mnie jak cholera ale to dopiero pierwsza dawka szkoda ze jutro do pracy bo chyba nie ogarne


Artu nie bierze się przed 6 tygodniem, bo wtedy nie działa i choćbyś zjadła ze 40 tabletek nic się nie wydarzy, art jest skuteczny dopiero po 6 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hmm tak się bałam i słusznie, byłam niedawno u ginekologa.. powiedziałam, że boli mnie strasznie.. kazał wejśc na fotel i... szczypcami i innymi rzeczami majstrował we mnie, bolało, wyjął ze mnie jajko. Słuchajcie, dobrze, że poszłam, już mnie nic nie boli. Teraz druga ważna rzecz. Mam grupę krwi A rh- a mój narzeczony B rh + wydał mi skierowanie i kazał stawić sie jutro do szpitala na przyjęcie immunoglobuliny, poniewaz jest konflikt. Po poronieniu powinno się iść do szpitala na zastrzyk z przeciwciał, który kosztuje 450 zł, lecz od poronienia 72 godziny, ja jestem 6 dzień a skłamałam, że od poniedziałku krwawię, a mamy środę, czyli kazał pójść jutro w południe do szpitala... jestem załamana. jest już po czasie, a teraz będę miała problem z zajściem w ciążę, nawet jak zajdę to moje ciało rozpozna płód jako 'intruza' i może wyrzucić z organizmu płód.. nie wiem co myśleć, nie jesteśmy z narzeczonym zadowoleni, trzeba żyć dalej. Ale zwracam się do Was na przyszłość żebyście takie badania zrobiły i zapytały swojego partnera o grupę krwi. Ja już wiem, że wszytko się udało, choć niesmak jest, z powodu dalszych kiedyś komplikacji. Powodzenia dziewczyny bądźcie silne.


w 9 tc to nie jajo a płód, zabieg oczyszczenia wykonuje się w pełnej narkozie, konflikt serologiczny jest jedną z najczęstszych przyczyn poronień, zastrzyk dostałaś żebyś bez problemowo zajść w ciąże, więc coś my w Twojej wypowiedzi nie gra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo pilnie odkupie tabletki oryginalne 
> Jak najszybciej poniewaz to juz 9 tydzien ! 
> Prosze o kontakt na poczte olusiaaa22@o2.pl


Hej ja brałam z tego maila zosiazosiaczek@yahoo.com są oryginalnei były ma drugi dzień

----------


## ppp

> w 9 tc to nie jajo a płód, zabieg oczyszczenia wykonuje się w pełnej narkozie, konflikt serologiczny jest jedną z najczęstszych przyczyn poronień, zastrzyk dostałaś żebyś bez problemowo zajść w ciąże, więc coś my w Twojej wypowiedzi nie gra


nie kłamałabym raczej, było dokładnie tak jak napisałam wcześniej, poszłam po pracy około 21 wczorak do ginekologa prywatnie, opowiedziałam mu, że krwawię o poniedziałku a on na to, żebym weszła na fotel, ja powiedziałam, że krwiawię i boli, mimo tego chciał mnie zbadać, poczułam ból, wkładał we mnie cos długiego i naciskał, zauważyłam, że coś wyrzucał, uspakajał mnie, że już kończy. Po czym podał mi rękę żebym się podniosła, trochę poczułam ulgę i zapytałam od razu  czy już mnie nie będzie bolało, odpowiedział mi, że było poronienie, mała wczesna ciąża i już mnie nie będzie bolało, tylko będę krwawić. I usiedliśmy a on zapytał o grupę krwi i czy już miałam poronienie, odpowiedziałam, że mam gr krwi A rh - skłamałam już na samym początku, że krwawię od poniedziałku, a naprawdę wzięłam art w czwartek w zeszłym tygodniu, czyli licząc był 6 dni po poronieniu, powiedział, że 72 godziny po poronieniu powinnam zgłosić się na szpital , wypisał skierowanie, opowiadał o uczuleniu, o konflikcie, że mam zapytać o gr krwi narzeczonego, kazał iść do szpitala, ponieważ jeśli płód w czasie poronienia zmieszał się z moja krwią powstały prawdopodobnie przeciwciała, i w kolejnej ciąży mój organizm będzie się bronił przed 'intruzem' a dalsze prawdopodobieństwo to, że dziecko może urodzić się z żółtaczką lub innymi chorobami. Jest już za późno, nie mam 450 zł żeby zgłosić się do szpitala, jest już za późno.. pocieszył mnie, że nie wiemy czy płód miał grupę krwi dodatnią, bo jeśli by miał dodatnią to mój organizm będzie się bronił.. Tak to wyglądało. Jest szansa, że w kolejnej wczesnej ciąży podadzą mi immunoglobulinę anty-D i będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam mam 2 opakownia magda323@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec w przystępnej cenie. 

zerob.zerob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl


Przestrzegam przed zamawianiem u tej koleżanki.
Po wpłaceniu pieniędzy kontakt totalnie się urwał. 
Przykro, że są tutaj ludzie, którzy żerują na innych. 
Koleżanka trochę się przejedzie, bo Internet to świetne narzędzie do wyszukiwania różnych rzeczy.
Agaciaaa0007 do zobaczenia w Stalowej Woli!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przestrzegam przed zamawianiem u tej koleżanki.
> Po wpłaceniu pieniędzy kontakt totalnie się urwał. 
> Przykro, że są tutaj ludzie, którzy żerują na innych. 
> Koleżanka trochę się przejedzie, bo Internet to świetne narzędzie do wyszukiwania różnych rzeczy.
> Agaciaaa0007 do zobaczenia w Stalowej Woli!


ja również przestrzegam przed nią...ja w porę sie zorientowałam,że coś jest nie tak bo wysyłała mi w kółko numer konta ale jak zadawałam pytanie to cisza i kupiłam z innego pewnego źródla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja również przestrzegam przed nią...ja w porę sie zorientowałam,że coś jest nie tak bo wysyłała mi w kółko numer konta ale jak zadawałam pytanie to cisza i kupiłam z innego pewnego źródla


Ja mam jej imię i nazwisko. Mieszka w Stalowej Woli. ma 21 lat. Nic trudnego. Wkurzyłam się na maksa, bo jak można oszukiwać w takiej sprawie? Ciekawe co jej rodzina powie, gdy pojawię się pod drzwiami.
A gdzie kupiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam jej imię i nazwisko. Mieszka w Stalowej Woli. ma 21 lat. Nic trudnego. Wkurzyłam się na maksa, bo jak można oszukiwać w takiej sprawie? Ciekawe co jej rodzina powie, gdy pojawię się pod drzwiami.
> A gdzie kupiłaś?


napisz na maila martynikaa84@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy sam arthrotec starczy czy trzeba tez brat ta tabletke RU-486?

----------


## mdmd

POMOCY
W piątek wzięłam art 12 tab, co 3 h po 4 tabl doustnie....trochę pobolało, parę plamek i to wszystko...
Ile mam czekać? czy to zadziała? co mam dalej robić? 
proszę pomóżcie bo jestem już załamana

----------


## mdmd

POMOCY
W piątek wzięłam art 12 tab, co 3 h po 4 tabl doustnie....trochę pobolało, parę plamek i to wszystko...
Ile mam czekać? czy to zadziała? co mam dalej robić? 
proszę pomóżcie bo jestem już załamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec w przystępnej cenie.

zerob.zerob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec załatwię każdemu w potrzebie całe opakowanie lub 12 sztuk wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem przesyłki 721592394

----------


## lokowka

> A czy sam arthrotec starczy czy trzeba tez brat ta tabletke RU-486?


Wystarczy sam Art, ale jeśli chcesz zestaw z Ru to tylko womenonweb, napisz do mnie na lokowka@yahoo.com, powiem Ci jak wygląda i jak dawkuje się zestaw z tej strony, jeśli jesteś w niskim tygodniu, zamów go sobie, masz praktycznie 100% pewność, że uda się za pierwszym razem

----------


## lokowka

> POMOCY
> W piątek wzięłam art 12 tab, co 3 h po 4 tabl doustnie....trochę pobolało, parę plamek i to wszystko...
> Ile mam czekać? czy to zadziała? co mam dalej robić? 
> proszę pomóżcie bo jestem już załamana


Art lubi działać z opóźnieniem, jednak jeśli krwawienie nie wystąpi po 72 godzinach od ostatniej dawki, możliwe jest że niestety się nie udało, tak czy tak konieczna jest konsultacja i usg dopochwowe, w razie pytań pisz na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ten numer 883125454 to oszuści nie dajcie się nabrać
"Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się, że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze :Smile:  Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę. Wszystko wytłumaczę- będzie dobrze. Cena za kurację 1100zł.

Jest to dużo ale nie sugeruj się tańszymi aukcjami bo zdrowie masz tylko jedno. Pewność i skuteczność jest najważniejsza."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 nr pod ktorym mozecie poprosic o pomoc mi pomogli teraz mojej przyjaciolce 2 lata temu moze i wam sie przyda bo doskonale wiem przez co przechodzicie bo sama to przezywalam 504 307 862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a badanie beta coś wskarze?

----------


## nikiniki

Moze poorostu tego nie robcie wiem że za chwile moja opinia zostanie zmieszana z blotem ale to przecież juz poczete zycia zauwazylam że dba sie tu o przegotowanie i komfort podczas tego typu sytuacji tzn  osoba do wspierania podczas dzialania tabletek kupno podpasek itd ale o tym że tam w waszych cialach juz jest zycie nikt sie nie zastanawia to tylko moja opinia moze ktos sie jeszcze zastanowi zanim uzyje tych tabletek

----------


## nikiniki

Te skrzepy ktore wylecialy to nie bylo cos tylko rosnace w tobie dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale my doskonale wiemy co z nas wypada, i wierz mi,dokładnie właśnie tego chcemy się pozbyć.  

Lokówka q po co ma pisać do ciebie,żeby poznać dawkowanie z womenonweb.org wystarczy przeczytać to na ich stronie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a badanie beta coś wskarze?


Tak musisz zrobić dwa badania w odstępie 2 dni

----------


## MamaRysia

> Ale my doskonale wiemy co z nas wypada, i wierz mi,dokładnie właśnie tego chcemy się pozbyć.  
> 
> Lokówka q po co ma pisać do ciebie,żeby poznać dawkowanie z womenonweb.org wystarczy przeczytać to na ich stronie.


Ja kupiłam "oryginalny zestaw" od Pana z numeru 504307862 okazało się że ten zestaw to nie zestaw tylko sam Arthrotec i jakaś tabletka, pan kazał brać 3 razy po 3 tabletki co 3 godziny, lokowka wytłumaczyła mi różnicę, mimo że zestaw był lipny i kosztował mnie 350 zł chyba się udało, jutro mam wizytę u ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam do odsprzedania arthrotec 14 tabletek w oryginalnym opakowaniu wydany na receptę jeśli ktoś ma wątpliwości zgadzam się na sprawdzenie przesyłki przy odbiorze.wypróbowałam na sobie poroniłam przedwczoraj w 4 tyg.udzielę również informacji na temat stosowania oraz jak się potem sprawdza czy się udało które uzyskałam od "specjalistki" z women on web.tel.733746479


jesteś morderczynią.... tyle bez sumienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale my doskonale wiemy co z nas wypada, i wierz mi,dokładnie właśnie tego chcemy się pozbyć.  
> 
> Lokówka q po co ma pisać do ciebie,żeby poznać dawkowanie z womenonweb.org wystarczy przeczytać to na ich stronie.


poroniłam... a tak bardzo chciałam tego dziecka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Widzisz jakie to jest niesprawiedliwe? tak bardzo chciałam utrzymać ta ciąże... 8 tydzień malutkie bijące serduszko na USG... 10 TC SERDUSZKO NIE BIJE!!! :Frown:  szpital tabletki zabieg... niewyobrażalny bol psychiczny... przeciez mozesz to dziecko od razu po urodzeniu oddac...! po co zabijac??? bedziecie do końca życia musiały z tym życ?

----------


## nikiniki

Skoro mowicie na plod zreszta swoj plod że to skrzepy albo cos tam to chyba nie zdajecie sobie z tego sprawy

----------


## nikiniki

To smutne że tak łatwo o tym mówicie to przecież żywe istoty

----------


## Bożenka 12

O rany. Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.
Gdybym poronila chcianą ciążę tez na pewno było by mi cholernie przykro.
A tak? Zaszłam w ciążę, nie Chciałam jej,usunelam i tyle.
Na tyle ile to było żywe, co ze mnie wyssało.

----------


## nikiniki

Nie wiesz chyba co mowisz poronienie to tragedia a aborcja nie?to jak nazywasz swoje nienarodzone dziecko bylo żywe i zapewne chcialo żyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec w przystępnej cenie z wysyłką za pobraniem 

zerob.zerob@o2.pl

----------


## nikiniki

Jest tyle osob ktore chca adoptowac nie wrto brac na siebie takiego obciazenia zwiazanego z zabiciem bezbronnego chciane czy nie to nadal dziecko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie pilnie Arthrotec! Bardzo ważne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest ktoś, kto w razie potrzeby mógłby wysłać arthrotec za granicę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd wiesz ze to jest obciążenie?  Zrobiłaś to?
Bo ja tak, i od roku czuje tylko ulgę. Nie zabiłasdzkecka tylko usunelam zarodek, z mojej macicy i z mojego życia,w którym na kolejne dziecko nie ma już miejsca.

----------


## nikiniki

Skoro tego nie rozumiesz to trudno nie zabilam ale wychowuje dziecko sama i nie wyobrazam soobie usunac dziecka a tak na marginesie zarodek to ksztalcace sie w kobiecie dziecko .nikogo nie osadzam bo to nie jest moja rola pewnie odpowiesz że to twoje życie oczywiscie że tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

odsprzedam opakowanie 
mój email niki.fft@o2.pl

moge wysłać za granice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862 ja o pomoc poprosilam pod tym nr bylam w 11tc na szczescie okazalo sie ze jeszcze nie jest za pozno i dobrali mi odpowiednia dawke i wszystko mam juz za soba. moge powiedziec ze jest to jedyne prawdziwe zrudlo na ktore trafilam szukajac. tych srodkow mojej kolezance pomogli rok temu mi teraz wiec popros tam o pomoc 504 307 862

----------


## lokowka

> 504 307 862 ja o pomoc poprosilam pod tym nr bylam w 11tc na szczescie okazalo sie ze jeszcze nie jest za pozno i dobrali mi odpowiednia dawke i wszystko mam juz za soba. moge powiedziec ze jest to jedyne prawdziwe zrudlo na ktore trafilam szukajac. tych srodkow mojej kolezance pomogli rok temu mi teraz wiec popros tam o pomoc 504 307 862


A możesz mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób dobrali Ci zestaw? Zestaw niezależnie od tygodnia ciąży jest jeden i ten sam, nic się nie dobiera. Jedyny i oryginalny zestaw kupisz na womenonweb i masz praktycznie 100% pewność, że zadziała za 1 razem. Co do pseudo zestawów jest to w najlepszym przypadku sam Art plus placebo, lub jak często to bywa witaminy. Art w aptece kosztuje ok 50 zł za opakowanie nie 350 za 12 sztuk lub 750 (tyle kosztuje całe opakowanie plus coś)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A możesz mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób dobrali Ci zestaw? Zestaw niezależnie od tygodnia ciąży jest jeden i ten sam, nic się nie dobiera. Jedyny i oryginalny zestaw kupisz na womenonweb i masz praktycznie 100% pewność, że zadziała za 1 razem. Co do pseudo zestawów jest to w najlepszym przypadku sam Art plus placebo, lub jak często to bywa witaminy. Art w aptece kosztuje ok 50 zł za opakowanie nie 350 za 12 sztuk lub 750 (tyle kosztuje całe opakowanie plus coś)


Na podstawie tc Ciazy sa do 10 i do 14 w moim przypadku ten 2 zaplacilam za niego 400 ten do10tc jest tanszy. Nie jestem tutaj by przepychac sie slownie tylko by pomoc osoba ktore sa w takiej sytuacji jak jeszcze ja pare dni temu bo doskonale wiem przez co przechodza. Wiec mowie zamowilam pod 504 307 862 zestaw ktory okazal sie bardzo skuteczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na podstawie tc Ciazy sa do 10 i do 14 w moim przypadku ten 2 zaplacilam za niego 400 ten do10tc jest tanszy. Nie jestem tutaj by przepychac sie slownie tylko by pomoc osoba ktore sa w takiej sytuacji jak jeszcze ja pare dni temu bo doskonale wiem przez co przechodza. Wiec mowie zamowilam pod 504 307 862 zestaw ktory okazal sie bardzo skuteczny


Boże co za głupota nie ma czegoś takiego wszystkie informacje na womenonweb i forum maszwybor.net dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszustowi który sam sobie pisze opinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boże co za głupota nie ma czegoś takiego wszystkie informacje na womenonweb i forum maszwybor.net dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszustowi który sam sobie pisze opinie.


Widac ze posiadasz bardzo mala wiedze na ten temat przez co wprowadzasz ludzi w blad. Oczywiste jest ze inna dawka jest w 6 a inna w 14.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o ile kros tu sam nie pisze sobie opini
to jest to kolejna w ostatnim czasie dziewczyna ktora kupila od oszusta arth za ok 400zl i dostala do tego placebo jako ru
zostala naciagnieta na "zestaw" i jeszcze wychwala i nieswiadoma jak zostala wychu.. reklamuje w zaparte naciagacza
to sie nazywa przekret
tyle w temacie

----------


## Bożenka 12

Bzdura, bzdura, bzdura.
Po dwunastym tygodniu, jeśli chodzi o sam misoprostol, bierze się mniej tabletek. Dwie co trzy godziny, wiec nie wiem po co zaplacilas za ten pseudo zestaw wiecej. Jeśli chodzi o zestaw z mife, tabletek bierze się tyle samo bez względu na tydzień ciąży.
Nie.ma prawdziegk Ru w polskich ogłoszeniach. Koniec kropka.
Niestety na.pewno ktoś ci uwierzy skoro to takie pewne " zrudlo "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widac ze posiadasz bardzo mala wiedze na ten temat przez co wprowadzasz ludzi w blad. Oczywiste jest ze inna dawka jest w 6 a inna w 14.


Co Ty wiesz człowieku poza tym, że bardzo chcesz sprzedać swój  trefny towar? Pokaż jakiekolwiek publikacje na ten temat, bo ja poza linkami, jestem w stanie przytoczyć Ci konkretne wersy w konkretnych książkach oraz skryptach że jednak dawkowanie ustanowione przez WHO jest jedyne i zalecane we wszystkich klinkach aborcyjnych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wysyłka ekspresowa, za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 

zerob.zerob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytam te niektore posty i tak naprawde to niektorzy nie rozumieja co pisza ja mam juz dwoje dzieci nie planowalam i kolejnego i jesli bede miala ochote to zrobie co bede chciala i tak naprawde nik mi w tym nie przeszkodzi ani dzieci ani maz bo tylko tak naprawde kobieta wie co jest dla niej dobre i odpowiednie a forum jest po to aby wesprzec osoby takie jak ja czy inne od niechcianej ciazy i nieplanowanej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rowniez jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod 504 307 862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skoncz juz co chwile spamowac z tym naciagaczem spod numeru 504...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie moge dostac te tabletki i od kogo ? prosze baedzo o odpowiedz mam problem  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się tylko osobiście na terenie trójmiasta załatwiam wszystko szybko profesjonalnie i dyskretnie. Zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy Wy myślicie że ciąża to choroba umysłowa? Podajecie wiecznie ten sam numer i myślicie, że ktoś uwierzy, że nie jest to handlarz? W dodatku ta osoba ceni się na 350 zł za 12 art i ponoć Ru. Przestrzegam też przed Soochlyn, życzy sobie 500 zł za receptę, zamówiłam z womenhelp.org oryginalny zestaw za kwotę 300 zł. Czyli taniej i pewniej niż sam Art u handlarzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami z pod nr 504 307 862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe (20tab.), nowe opakowanie z apteki.  Pisz:  agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten 504 na chyba hurtownię leków taki przemiał 10 klientek dziennie kasa jak ta lala, szkoda tylko, że te wszystkie super zadowolone nie są w stanie pomóc dziewczynom radą jak to u nich było  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze poorostu tego nie robcie wiem że za chwile moja opinia zostanie zmieszana z blotem ale to przecież juz poczete zycia zauwazylam że dba sie tu o przegotowanie i komfort podczas tego typu sytuacji tzn  osoba do wspierania podczas dzialania tabletek kupno podpasek itd ale o tym że tam w waszych cialach juz jest zycie nikt sie nie zastanawia to tylko moja opinia moze ktos sie jeszcze zastanowi zanim uzyje tych tabletek


mi ręce opadają jak wchodzę na to forum.............jak tak można  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się tylko osobiście na terenie trójmiasta załatwiam wszystko szybko profesjonalnie i dyskretnie. Zapraszam do kontaktu. Skontaktuj się a dowiesz się że cena jest inna a ta osoba kłamie i pewnie sama naciąga :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się tylko osobiście na terenie trójmiasta załatwiam wszystko szybko profesjonalnie i dyskretnie. Zapraszam do kontaktu. Chciałbym również podkreślić że osoba która sieje herezje na forum kontaktowała się ze mną 3 miesiące temu a ciągle żyje tym forum a wiec to Policjant bądź handlarz bo nikt inny nie śledzi forum poświęconej tej tematyce tylko chce to przeżyć i jak najszybciej i zapomnieć. Ps. Życzę powodzenia z zamawianiem z internetu z poza granic naszego kraju. Pragnę również przypomnieć że Polska to nie dziki zachód paczki są monitorowane prześwietlany i skanowane tak więc życzę miłej wizyty celnych policji bądź cbś :Smile:  Gdyby tak nie było do Polski dziennie przedostawało by się wiele kokainy & heroiny :Smile:  Tak więc śmieciowemu gościowi forum dziękujemy pa:*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osoba umawiająca się tylko na kontakt osobisty jest ustawiony, bo co to za różnica spotkać się czy wysłać?  bezpieczniejsze są wysyłki i nikt paczek nie prześwietla codziennie setki kobiet dostają paczki z WoW i nic się nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

soochlyn zajmij się może szukaniem tego wspólnika do salonu gier? Dziewczyny skoro kogoś tak obruszyła prawda nie jest wart Waszej uwagi, jedyne słuszne forum, z rzetelnymi informacjami to maszybor.net, tam nie ma napastliwych oszustów - handlarzy jak 504, 530. czy soochlyn@interia.eu, którzy żerują na waszym stresie, tylko dziewczyny po lub w trakcie akcji, od których nic nie kupisz, ale chętnie udzielą Wam informacji, skąd , gdzie, za ile.

----------


## bozenka12

Panie scholyn czy jak ci tam.
Nie ma co porównywać tabletek poronnych do heroiny.  
Uc nie ma nic do zawartości paczki, bo można sobie sprowadzić na własny użytek do 5 najmniejszych opakowań leku nawet jeśli nie jest dopuszczony do obrotu w Polsce. Inaczej żaden lek czy to wow, czy womenhelp.org nie wszedł by do.kraju, a tak nie jest. 
Jedyny urząd który nie puszcza leków to pruszcz gdański i poznań, ale oni robią to nielegalnie na tle ideologicznym. 
Do wszystkich pozostałych województw paczki dochodzą bez najmniejszych problemów w około 10-14 dni. Być może dla jednych kobiet to dużo, i nie chcą czekać.  Wola wysłać oszustowi 400 zł i dostać apap.  Ich wybór. 
Ja wolałam zaczekać, i udało się szybko i bez powikłań.  75 euro, to nie jest kwota zaporowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wysyłka ekspresowa, za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

zerob.zerob@o2.pl

----------


## kukiz87pt

Kupie pilnie arthrotec 50 całe opakowanie 20 szt , przesyłka pobraniowa lub sprawdzenie przy odbiorze meil geric87@wp.pl  PILNE !!!

woj Łodzkie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 lata temu sróbowałam tego świńtwa ... Tego smaku w buzi nie zapomnę.. niestety zużyłam całe opakowanie.. i nic się nie stało.. nic się nie ruszyło.. poszłam na zabieg w 6 tyg. kosztował mnie 2,5 tyś. .. po 4 h wyszłam.. wszystko skończyło sie dobrze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mozesz dac namiary na zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niestety miałam podobnie
zamówilam zestaw z WOW swoje czekałam, 
dawkowałam według instrukcji WOW bedac stale w kontrakcie e-mailowym z WOW
i nic sie nie wydarzylo
wysłaly ponownie ale tez nic się nie stało.
w miedzyczasie probowalam też arth (pewny, z apteki) i też nic
i skonczylo sie drogim zabiegiem w ostatniej chwili

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się tylko osobiście na terenie trójmiasta załatwiam wszystko szybko profesjonalnie i dyskretnie. Zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> soochlyn zajmij się może szukaniem tego wspólnika do salonu gier? Dziewczyny skoro kogoś tak obruszyła prawda nie jest wart Waszej uwagi, jedyne słuszne forum, z rzetelnymi informacjami to maszybor.net, tam nie ma napastliwych oszustów - handlarzy jak 504, 530. czy soochlyn@interia.eu, którzy żerują na waszym stresie, tylko dziewczyny po lub w trakcie akcji, od których nic nie kupisz, ale chętnie udzielą Wam informacji, skąd , gdzie, za ile.


Może to że chłopak podaje meila i zajmuje się innymi sprawami utwierdza go tylko że jest rzetelny. A nie tak jak Ty anonimowa ruro :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Panie scholyn czy jak ci tam.
> Nie ma co porównywać tabletek poronnych do heroiny.  
> Uc nie ma nic do zawartości paczki, bo można sobie sprowadzić na własny użytek do 5 najmniejszych opakowań leku nawet jeśli nie jest dopuszczony do obrotu w Polsce. Inaczej żaden lek czy to wow, czy womenhelp.org nie wszedł by do.kraju, a tak nie jest. 
> Jedyny urząd który nie puszcza leków to pruszcz gdański i poznań, ale oni robią to nielegalnie na tle ideologicznym. 
> Do wszystkich pozostałych województw paczki dochodzą bez najmniejszych problemów w około 10-14 dni. Być może dla jednych kobiet to dużo, i nie chcą czekać.  Wola wysłać oszustowi 400 zł i dostać apap.  Ich wybór. 
> Ja wolałam zaczekać, i udało się szybko i bez powikłań.  75 euro, to nie jest kwota zaporowa.


Gdybyś wiedziała co piszesz siedziała chociaż trochę w tej branży to wiedziała byś co piszesz a nie głupoty i ośmieszała się. Tzn leki psychotropowe leki narkotyczne tak zwany metadon zamiennik heroin i to co Ty piszesz że nie ma co leków porównywać do heroiny bo te tak zwane leki źle stosowane potrafią zaszkodzić bardziej niż narkotyki. Zajmuj się tym co potrafisz a nie mądrzysz się i ośmieszasz na zupełnie obce Ci tematy :Smile:

----------


## Bożenka 12

Akurat prawo celne dotyczące stricte tabletek poronnych jest mi dobrze znane. Metadon, heroiny,morfina i psychotropy to nie mój temat bo w tym nie siedzę. 
Podkreśle jeszcze raz. Tabletki na poronienie mifepriston i misoprostol normalnie przechodzą kontrolę celne i są wpuszczane do.kraju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chcę się wymądrzać. Wiem, jak jest. Wpadka, dwie kreski...Niedowierzanie, płacz, żal do samej siebie.
Arthrotec - jedyne wyjście, ciąża teraz?! Nie!, Już niemalże go kupiłam, niemalże...
 Miałam, wtedy niecałe 20 lat, studia w trakcie, brak pracy, stabilnego mieszkania, mnóstwo planów na przyszłość. Stały, kochający partner - to było największe wsparcie. Najtrudniejsze w tym wszystkim było powiedzenie o wszystkim rodzinie... Później, o dziwo, było tylko lepiej. A teraz, gdy patrzę na moją cudowną roczną Córcię, wiem, że WARTO BYŁO przecierpieć wszyskie trudny, a decyzja o urodzeniu była najlepszą w moim życiu.
Dziewczyny, wiem, jak jest ciężko, ale naprawdę, wiele spraw w życiu się układa bardziej pomyślnie niż mogłoby się wydawać. 
ZASTANÓWCIE SIĘ!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to twoja historia, 
ale moze inna kobieta poza studiami, brakiem pracy, mieszkania itp. nie ma nawet kochajacego partnera i wsparcia w rodzinie.
kazdy ma swoje realia i podejmuje swoja decyzje, napewno nie pochopnie.
zastanow sie nad tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję pomocy... Czy ktoś dysponuje skutecznymi tabletkami? Proszę o kontakt i z góry dziękuję!

mail : kamsza@10g.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam 
mój email niki.fft@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam receptę na jedno opakowanie- 50 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to zacznijcie się zabezpieczać a nie zabijacie wstyd wstyd wstyd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam receptę na jedno opakowanie- 50 zł.


Odkupie napisalam juz na maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzeam arthrotec forte , dantowa@wp.pl

----------


## kakxx

Witam,
Odkupie opakowanie tego leku, może być rozpoczęte. Zależy mi na czasie.

----------


## kkaaa

Witam,

Okupie tabletki arthrotec. Jestem w 3 tygodniu ciąży. Po 5 latach stosowania doustnej antykoncepcji bez żadnej dłuższej przerwy okazało się że jestem w ciąży, choć jak sam lekarz mi powiedział to bardzo rzadkie przypadki. 
Lekarz powiedział mi, że w prywatnym gabinecie jest w stanie  mi ,,pomóc'' ale podejrzewam, że koszta tej ,,pomocy'' przerosną mnie 100000 krotnie. Proszę o pilną odpowiedź tutaj na forum, na pewno sie skontaktuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, mam 33 lata, dwoje dzieci i jestem w ciąży ( 7tc) wpadka mimo stosowania tabletek anty.....odkupię lek w rozsądnej cenie....bo te kwoty gdzie niektórzy "każą "sobie płacic....masakra....nie mogę urodzić tego dziecka, właśnie straciłam pracę a mąż zarabia grosze na umowie o dzieło ( mam szanse na kolejna pracę ale nie w ciąży) prosze pisać na nikaewa@op.pl    , pozdrawiam i prosze o pomoc kobiety.

----------


## nikiniki

Hej zastanoww sie czy patrzac na swoje dzieci nie bedziesz myslec o ty ktore moglas miec pomysl o ty to nowe zycie dajesz mu poczucie bezpieczenstwa w swoim ciele pomysl

----------


## nikiniki

> mi ręce opadają jak wchodzę na to forum.............jak tak można


A co w mojej opinii jest dziwnego nie zgadzam sie z aborcja i kropka czy ktos mysli o konforcie i zyciu tych dzieci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec w przystępnej cenie - wysyłka ekspresowa, za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

zerob.zerob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie art lub tez dobrze zaplace za recep wypisana na ten lek

----------


## Klaudia3

Tabletki mam prosto wykupywane z apteki. Kupilam je dzięki recepcie która załatwiłam po znajomości. w opakowaniu było 20 tabl. 12 jest wykorzystanych 8 zostało. To nie jest Arthrotec Forte. To jest sam arthrotec który posiada mniejsza ilość diklofenu który nie jest szkodliwy. Dzialanie ma skuteczne. inf. tel: 516 998 921

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałam od zosiazosiaczek@yahoo.com za całe opakowanie zapłaciłam 250 zł paczka była na drugi dzień ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupię arthrotec tanio !!!   a-dawidziak@wp.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nadal mam na sprzedaz tabletki.dantowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ooo dana  :Big Grin: 
A pisałaś ze poronilas i tylko ci zostały.
Juz prawie rok nie możesz sprzedać tego.co ci niby zostało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM cale, nowe opakowanie. Pisz: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## kwb

Pilnie odkupie art.  Proszę o jakieś sprawdzone żródło tyle się naczytałam tu o oszustach że strach.proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaraz ci naganiacze zacznia naganiac do siebie pisząc formułki typu: "ja bralam od xxxxxx".
masz powyżej mase emailów i kontaktów, popytaj gdzie możliwy odbior osobisty, 
a może trafisz na kogoś ze swojego miasta lub okolic, tak jest najszybciej i najbezpieczniej

----------


## sesa

pilnie potrzebuje art. ewentualnie recepte na niego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisz: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam 
mój email  niki.fft@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilnie potrzebuje art. ewentualnie recepte na niego


662846770 mozliwy odbiór osobisty

----------


## Margaretka

Dziewczyny ja brałam od jednej osoby z tego forum, wszystko było ok, jednak gdybym szybciej się zdecydowała na pewno zamówiłabym zestaw z WoW, mi trafiła się uczciwa osoba za rozsądną cene, a że byłma już w 11 tc nie miałam wybory, jak tylko art, ale jak macie niższe tygodnie rozważcie wowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja brałam od jednej osoby z tego forum, wszystko było ok, jednak gdybym szybciej się zdecydowała na pewno zamówiłabym zestaw z WoW, mi trafiła się uczciwa osoba za rozsądną cene, a że byłma już w 11 tc nie miałam wybory, jak tylko art, ale jak macie niższe tygodnie rozważcie wowa


Możesz pomóc i dać namiar na osobę która może załatwić ten lek albo na tą strone żeby zamówić ten zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię tabletki w przystępnej cenie pilnie załamania jestem  :Frown:  dariawwo1992@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz pomóc i dać namiar na osobę która może załatwić ten lek

czy nie rozumiecie że to zazwyczaj handalarz pisze "ja brałam od" i daje namiar sam na siebie?
powtarzam, w tym wątku masz mase emailow, popisz znajdz w swojej okolicy i odbierz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862 ja o pomoc poprosilam pod tym nr bylam w 11tc na szczescie okazalo sie ze jeszcze nie jest za pozno i dobrali mi odpowiednia dawke i wszystko mam juz za soba. moge powiedziec ze jest to jedyne prawdziwe zrudlo na ktore trafilam szukajac. tych srodkow mojej kolezance pomogli rok temu mi teraz wiec popros tam o pomoc 504 307 862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. 
stanowczo odradzam zakupy z powyższego nr 504...
poczytajcie poprzednia strone, sam sobie hurtowo jak widać pisze komentarze i opinie

----------


## Asteriusz

No bo takie są skutki rządów kleru. W najbliższych wyborach zalecam przemyślenie swojego głosu i pokazanie czarnym, że to nie oni rządzą tym krajem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moge odsprzedac arthrotec 12 szt. 150 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam kupię tabletki w przystępnej cenie pilnie załamania jestem  dariawwo1992@wp.pl


Odsprzedam za 150zl  12szt kontakt  joanna3501@wp.pl

----------


## anieeek

Witam. Dziś sama zakupiłam Arthrotec i jutro mam zamiar go użyć . Natomiast piszę do osób mających problem z posiadaniem tego leku mogę pomóc w zdobyciu go  . Lek oczywiście nowy oryginalnie zapakowany z apteki nie ma najmniejszego problemu żeby został wysłany za pobranie osoba kupująca mogła go sobie spokojnie zobaczyć . To nie jest ogłoszenie które ma na celu oszukać którą kol wiek z Pań .

----------


## anieeek

Moge sprzedac 20 tabletek za 80-100 zł oryginał z apteki

----------


## Kasiulka1199

Witam,
zdecydowanie kupię całe opakowanie Arthrotec 20 tabl. z   terenu woj. Dolnośląskiego.
Zależy mi na czasie jestem mobilna. Proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Kasiulka1199

mój adres kasiulka1199@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co w mojej opinii jest dziwnego nie zgadzam sie z aborcja i kropka czy ktos mysli o konforcie i zyciu tych dzieci?


a antykoncepcja wiesz co to???????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moge sprzedac 20 tabletek za 80-100 zł oryginał z apteki


Pilnie odkupie proszę o jakieś dane do kontaktu

----------


## Kasiaratka

Witam, dowiedziałam się w 4 tygodniu, że jestem w ciązy. W domu się nie przelewało, facet który "pomógł" mi w stworzeniu tego małego ludka - okazał się nieodpowiedzialny kiedy usłyszał nowinę.
Kupiłam w aptece 20 tabletek artro. Wróciłam do domu, położyłam się do łóżka - 1 dawka, 2 dawka, 3 dawka i nic.... tylko krew i lekki ból. wziełam całą resztę tabletek i się zaczeło. MEGA bol jak przy MEGA okresie, krwawienie, rozwolnienie, chciało mi się rzygać momentami... ledwo zasnęłam, obudziłam w południe. od razu czułam że wszystko jest ok. po 2 tyg zrobiłam sobie kawę i zjadłam kurasanta na śniadanko po którym ostatnimi dniami rzygałam po 2 gryzie a czasami nawet po zapachu!!! po kawie tak samo. okres - 3 tyg trwał. po nim poszłam do lekarza na wszystkie możliwe badania - nic nie domyślił się, wszystko było bardzo dobrze.   Ja sprobowałam i nie żaluje... ale kolejnym razem ju tego nie zrobię

----------


## Kasiaratka

mam namiar na kolesia który załatwia receptę na artro. Dostajesz receptę, idziesz do apteki i kupujesz razem z nim PEWNY LEK (jego cena 50 zł około a nie jak zestaw w WOW 300!!!) z pewnego źródła a nie że dostajesz od niego jakas tam witaminę c która wysyłają albo dają. Jak ktoś chce mogę podać maila do niego. tyle że za receptę zapłaciłam też. ale i tak się bardziej opłacało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam namiar na kolesia który załatwia receptę na artro. Dostajesz receptę, idziesz do apteki i kupujesz razem z nim PEWNY LEK (jego cena 50 zł około a nie jak zestaw w WOW 300!!!) z pewnego źródła a nie że dostajesz od niego jakas tam witaminę c która wysyłają albo dają. Jak ktoś chce mogę podać maila do niego. tyle że za receptę zapłaciłam też. ale i tak się bardziej opłacało


Proszę o namiar zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne całe opakowanie z apteki Art. Pisz: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie, nowe art. Piszcie: monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec. Tylko i wyłącznie z odbiorem osobistym w Warszawie. nagorny.karabach@hushmail.com

----------


## anieeek

cicho_wska@wp.pl kontak w sprawie zakupu tabletek.

----------


## anieeek

cicho_wska@wp.pl kontak w sprawie zakupu tabletek orygionał z apteki 80-100 zł.

----------


## anieeek

cicho_wska@wp.pl kontak w sprawie zakupu tabletek oryginał z apteki 80-100 zł.  Przepraszam za literówkę powyżej.

----------


## Margaretka

> Możesz pomóc i dać namiar na osobę która może załatwić ten lek albo na tą strone żeby zamówić ten zestaw.


Na stronie WomenOnWeb zamówisz zestaw a ja brałam od 514058107

----------


## wojmonk

Witam,
dziewczyny jestem załamana.
Czy któraś z Was jest ma do odsprzedania arthrotec??Błagam  o pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam. Pisz: monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> dziewczyny jestem załamana.
> Czy któraś z Was jest ma do odsprzedania arthrotec??Błagam  o pomoc!!!!


Pisz do mnie: monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> dziewczyny jestem załamana.
> Czy któraś z Was jest ma do odsprzedania arthrotec??Błagam  o pomoc!!!!


Sprzedam. Pisz: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Dziś sama zakupiłam Arthrotec i jutro mam zamiar go użyć . Natomiast piszę do osób mających problem z posiadaniem tego leku mogę pomóc w zdobyciu go  . Lek oczywiście nowy oryginalnie zapakowany z apteki nie ma najmniejszego problemu żeby został wysłany za pobranie osoba kupująca mogła go sobie spokojnie zobaczyć . To nie jest ogłoszenie które ma na celu oszukać którą kol wiek z Pań .


Odkupie. Napisalam juz na email.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wiem przez co przechodzicie wiec rozumiem was doskonale. Kupiłam tabletki od dziewczyny powyżej całe opakowanie, widać ze z apteki, 200zł, a nie 300 czy 500 zł jak gdzies indziej. Dziewczyna wie o czym mowa, zawsze odpowie na pytanie i daje 100% gwarancji na nią. To jej e-mail: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam namiar na kolesia który załatwia receptę na artro. Dostajesz receptę, idziesz do apteki i kupujesz razem z nim PEWNY LEK (jego cena 50 zł około a nie jak zestaw w WOW 300!!!) z pewnego źródła a nie że dostajesz od niego jakas tam witaminę c która wysyłają albo dają. Jak ktoś chce mogę podać maila do niego. tyle że za receptę zapłaciłam też. ale i tak się bardziej opłacało


czy mogę prosić Cię o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cicho_wska@wp.pl kontak w sprawie zakupu tabletek oryginał z apteki 80-100 zł.  Przepraszam za literówkę powyżej.


odkupie pilnie napisałam już na emaila wczoraj po 18

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ma ktoś do sprzedania art. za 200 zł? bardzo pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odkupie pilnie napisałam już na emaila wczoraj po 18


Dodam że to ja prosiłam o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny. zrobiłam test wyszedł pozytywnie czyli 2kreski ale nie byłam u lekarza żeby potwierdzić ciąże choć z moich obliczeń wynika że to 5, 6 tydzień.  wczoraj wzięłam art(dodam że mam go z apteki) 3 razy po 4 tab pod język i nic zero bólu krwawienia dreszczy biegunki kompletnie nic dziś mija kolejny dzień i nic czuje się zupełnie normalnie fizycznie bo psychicznie to wiecie jak jest nie musze wam tłumaczyć. powiedzcie mi co zrobić czy iść do lekarza i powiedzieć że spóznia mi się okres i że podejrzewam ciąże czy czekać.... choć sama nie wiem na co. prosze napiszcie co o tym sądzicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie pilnie arthrotec w przystępnej stronie .Kto ma ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwaga na dziewczynę z Warszawy: tel: 786934352/505278134, naciągaczka - robisz przelew, tabletek nie dostajesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie  tabletki ( w przystępnej cenie) , płacę przy pobraniu ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, ( jeśli paczka nie ma tej możliwosci nie odbiorę bez sprawdzenia bo już zostałam tak oszukana 2 razy). Kontakt przez meila  lub telefonicznie, podaj prosze swoje "namiary" a odpisze lub zadzwonie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny. zrobiłam test wyszedł pozytywnie czyli 2kreski ale nie byłam u lekarza żeby potwierdzić ciąże choć z moich obliczeń wynika że to 5, 6 tydzień.  wczoraj wzięłam art(dodam że mam go z apteki) 3 razy po 4 tab pod język i nic zero bólu krwawienia dreszczy biegunki kompletnie nic dziś mija kolejny dzień i nic czuje się zupełnie normalnie fizycznie bo psychicznie to wiecie jak jest nie musze wam tłumaczyć. powiedzcie mi co zrobić czy iść do lekarza i powiedzieć że spóznia mi się okres i że podejrzewam ciąże czy czekać.... choć sama nie wiem na co. prosze napiszcie co o tym sądzicie


Art. może działać z opużnieniem ale jak do tej pory nic się nie dzieje to może lepiej sprawdzić u lekarza tak dla świętego spokoju.

A tak zmieniając temat masz możliwość załatwienia tego leku albo recepty u nas nie ma jak bo duże miasto w kilkunastu aptekach moja koleżanka próbowała i nic.Jesli masz taką możliwośc to prosimy o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwaga na dziewczynę z Warszawy: tel: 786934352/505278134, naciągaczka - robisz przelew, tabletek nie dostajesz


A masz meila do niej albo wiesz jakim się posługuje bo mnie też jedna oszukała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A masz meila do niej albo wiesz jakim się posługuje bo mnie też jedna oszukała?



niestety nie. tylko i wyłącznie kontakt telefoniczny z nią miałam  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żeby zdobyć Art można udać sie do rodzinnego lekarza i poprosić o recepte na dany lek. najlepiej jeśli pójdzie chłopak powie że wyjeżdża do pracy za granice i będzie pracował fizycznie a kolega mu polecił takie tabletki o nazwie Art bo sam miał problemy ze stawami... my np tak zrobiliśmy i się udało zdobyć recepte i tabletki ale niestety na mnie nie zadziałały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ponownie odkupię w przystępnej cenie tabletki pani Aniu niewiem czemu nie mogę odpisać pani na maila chyba go już pani nie posiada proszę o kontakt 
dariawwo1992@wp.pl

Pilnie poszukuje taniego źródła tabletek

----------


## sesa

Bardzo potrzebuje art z pewnego źródła moglibyście kogoś polecić bo juz kompletnie nie wiem do kogo się zwrócić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moge sprzedac 20 tabletek za 80-100 zł oryginał z apteki


Czy to jeszcze aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam
i spotkam sie osobiscie
pisz na niki.fft@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Art. z apteki nowe. Pisz: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Dziś sama zakupiłam Arthrotec i jutro mam zamiar go użyć . Natomiast piszę do osób mających problem z posiadaniem tego leku mogę pomóc w zdobyciu go  . Lek oczywiście nowy oryginalnie zapakowany z apteki nie ma najmniejszego problemu żeby został wysłany za pobranie osoba kupująca mogła go sobie spokojnie zobaczyć . To nie jest ogłoszenie które ma na celu oszukać którą kol wiek z Pań .


 agunia2112@interia.pl  prosze o szybki kontakt...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam pytanie na jakies stronie zakupilyscie ten lek bo boje sie ze trafie na jakiegos osz
usta a musze sie spieszyc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam panią prosto, szybko, oryginalnie i tylko 200 zł, zawsze mozna zapytac o cos i sie doradzic. Jej e-mail: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie bierzcie tabletek jeśli nie jesteście pewne ciąży.  Okres może spóźniać się z wielu powodów. Wynik testu z moczu potwierdźcie badaniem krwi na obecność betaHCG- nie musicie iśc do ginekologa, w laboratorium takie badanie może zrobić każda kobieta za ok. 20 zł. Im późniejszy tydzień ciązy, tym branie tabletek tego typu jest bardziej niebiezpieczne i towarzyszy temu bardzo silny krwotok. Instrumentalna kontrola jamy macicy (łyżeczkowanie) jest potrzebne w 99%. Zarodek, szczątkowe błony płodowe i łożysko po tego typu tabletkach nie wydali się samoistnie. Pozostawione skrzepy w jamie macicy prowadzą do bardzo silnych krwotoków, wysokiej gorączki, infekcji. Po prostu gniją w macicy. Nie znam sytuacji Pań, każdy z nas ma inny bagaż doświadczeń. Każdy z nas ma inne poglądy. Proszę pamiętać, że krwotoki w obrębie narządu rodnego są bardzo poważne i często kończą się śmiercią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś tu pomoże? czy nie bardzo. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec. Tylko i wyłącznie z odbiorem osobistym w Warszawie. nagorny.karabach@hushmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Antykoncepcja to wam pomoże..o ile w ogóle wiecie co to
po ile macie lat tak się zastanawiam??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się ale proszę pamiętać, że żadna antykoncepcja nie zabezpiecza na 100  proc.a na 98...tutaj szukają pomocy kobiety, którym ona zawiodła, bo nikt celowo nie zachodzi w ciążę aby potem szukać sposobu aby ją przerwać w początkowym, wczesnym etapie.Sama potrzebowałam pomocy a zabezpieczałam się kilka lat aż "wpadłam"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam.... jestem w3, 4tyg ciąży 2dni temu wzięłam Art ale nie zadziałał nie miałam krwawienia biegunki bóli NIC. wczoraj byłam u lekarza powiedział że wszystko ok zarodek jest prawidłowo umieszczony itp oczywiście przyznałam się do wzięcia Art i lekarz stwierdził że na tak wczesną ciąże lek mógł jeszcze nie zadziałać i wszystko może być dobrze że niekoniecznie uszkodzi płód. co o tym myslicie znacie może takie przypadki czy lek uszkodził płód strasznie się boje że dziecko może przez to urodzić się chore. dodam że po wzięciu leku nic a nic mi nie było czułam się świetnie tak jak teraz a może on zadziała z opóznieniem? prosze napiszczie co o tym myślicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Art. nowy z apteki.   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kto może sprzedać, odsprzedać art....czekam na info na meila  nikaewa@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tab. nowe, cale opakowanie. Pisz: monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poszukuję osoby, która może odsprzedać lek. tylko i wyłącznie odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. 
proszę o kontakt babaa.jagaa@wp.pl
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy art. fote jest tak samo skuteczny jak zwykły?proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moge sprzedac 20 tabletek za 80-100 zł oryginał z apteki


Pilnie odkupie jakiś kontakt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie art na terenie trójmiasta tylko odbiór osobisty.PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W glowie sie nie miesci... przeciez kazdy tego typu " zabieg"  ma mega inwazyjny wplyw na wasze zdrowie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to poprostu nie dziala bylam w 6 tyg jak bralam . wzielam 24 tab . teraz jestem w 9 i wszystko jest ok z dzieckiem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;78774]to poprostu nie dziala bylam w 6 tyg jak bralam . wzielam 24 tab . teraz jestem w 9 i wszystko jest ok z dzieckiem .

a skąd masz pewność że wszystko ok robiłaś jakieś badania konkretne czy sugerujesz sie opinią lekarza który bada na normalnym usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem z okolic  Gdańska i miałam artro (z apteki) od kolesia z trójmiasta. 

jak ktoś chce namiar to pisać na patriszia1989@interia.pl

Mi się udało 6 tydzień. Nie było aż tak źle...Jak ktoś się boi albo chce o tym pogadać to mail.
Trzymajcie się!!! :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty jest najgorszym z możliwych sposobów, jaką masz pewność że nie przyjdzie policjant? Wszystkie podajecie namiary na siebie a popatrzcie kto może wam udzielić rad, bo mieć art to jedno a mieć wiedzę co zrobić by zadziałał to drugie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty jest najgorszym z możliwych sposobów, jaką masz pewność że nie przyjdzie policjant? Wszystkie podajecie namiary na siebie a popatrzcie kto może wam udzielić rad, bo mieć art to jedno a mieć wiedzę co zrobić by zadziałał to drugie


to ci którzy handlują nielegalnie lekami mają kłopoty a nie ci którzy kupują.Ty możesz kupić na własny użytek nie ważne do czego nawet za aborcje w Polsce nie karają kobiety która poddała się takiemu zabiegowi tylko osoby które jej w tym pomogły.A po drugie jak kupujesz i wysyłają ci do domu to też cię mogą namierzyć i też może przyjść policja więc nie kumam tego typu rozumowania.Każdy robi to na własną odpowiedzialność.Sprzedaży tego leku jest mnóstwo ofert w internecie i cały czas to działa i jakoś policja nic z tym nie robi dopuki się komuś coś nie stanie.Tak właśnie działa u nas Policja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam arthrotec
odspryedam

jatoja20146  MALPA wpl.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ustawiłam się z gościem, dostałam receptę od niego - poszliśmy do apteki razem.
Wydaje mi się, że to jest najbardziej wiarygodne. i dla mnie było.
Skąd wiecie, że nie wyślą Wam aspiryny albo jakiegoś gówna po którym można się zatruć?? Albo dadzą Wam taki szajs do ręki??
Ja załatwiłam tak jak pisałam wyżej. Udało mi się za pierwszym razem, 6 tydz. 
Bałam się okropnie ale nie obawiałam się że pomaga mi "lek z kosmosu".
Jak macie jakieś pytania to pisać na patriszia1989@interia.pl
Okolice Gdańska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kogo możecie polecić z osób to się ogłaszających?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to poprostu nie dziala bylam w 6 tyg jak bralam . wzielam 24 tab . teraz jestem w 9 i wszystko jest ok z dzieckiem .


Podejrzewam, że tydzień ciązy obliczałaś na podstawie dnia ostatniej miesiączki ale...ciąża mogła być młodsza o 2 tyg.( też tak bywa, w wyniku zapłodnienia pod koniec a nie w środku cyklu), a te tabletki nie zadziałają jeśli na pewno nie był to co najmniej 6 tydzień...Poprostu mogłaś za wcześnie je wziąść... ja brałam w 7tc. i zadziałały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w 5/6 tyg ciazy bylam u gina to potwierdzić. Zazylam art zgodnie z instrukcja na stronie wow. I tak naprawdę nic się ze mna szczegolnego nie stało, miała dreszcze podwyzszona temperaturę i lekka biegunkę, żadnych skurczy i krwawienia nie bylo i to też po 2 dawkach po 3 nic nie odczułam nawet dreszczy. Mam 7 tabletek tego gowna ja nie bede juz ich potrzebowac moge je oddać za darmo. Tylko nie wiem czy 7 komuś się przyda. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam. pisz: monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, jestem w 5/6 tyg ciazy bylam u gina to potwierdzić. Zazylam art zgodnie z instrukcja na stronie wow. I tak naprawdę nic się ze mna szczegolnego nie stało, miała dreszcze podwyzszona temperaturę i lekka biegunkę, żadnych skurczy i krwawienia nie bylo i to też po 2 dawkach po 3 nic nie odczułam nawet dreszczy. Mam 7 tabletek tego gowna ja nie bede juz ich potrzebowac moge je oddać za darmo. Tylko nie wiem czy 7 komuś się przyda. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia dziewczyny


będziesz jeszcze próbowała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest tu dziewczyna której sie nie udało po zażyciu ART. I URODZIŁA DZIECKO?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie znam nikogo kto urodził by dziecko, z reguły próbuje się do skutku,  a zakup leków osobiście to paserstwo, więc również osobie kupującej mogą być postawione zarzuty. Bo skoro potrzebujesz tego leku, a jest on podawany w chorobach przewlekłych lekarz Ci powinien wystawić receptę, więc jak się uprą mogą ściągnąć Twoją dokumentację medyczną, a po peselu dojdą u jakich lekarzy się leczysz i na co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też jestem ciekawa czy jest taka dziewczyna która po zażyciu Art urodziła dziecko???? wiec jeśli byłyście w takiej sytuacji albo może znacie kogoś takiego i jego historie to napiszcie... PROSZE

----------


## popatrzjaktojest

wzięłam dzisjaj o 10.00 pierwsza dawkę 4 tab. Na razie pierwsze objawy to ból w dole brzucha jak przed zbliżającą się miesiączką. Oprócz tego maksymalnie podrażnione miejsce pod językiem, ohydny posmak leku oraz obrzydliwa konsystencja, aż mnie odrzuca na myśl o kolejnej dawce. Pierwszą dawkę potrzymałam 10 min pod językiem i mimowolnie po trochu przełykając, bo nie da się trzymać tych wszystkich tabletek tak długo pod językiem.
Trochę jest mi zimno, ale postanowiłam zająć się domowymi obowiązkami przynajmniej na czas działania tej pierwszej dawki. 
To 7 tydzień, mimo stosowania długoletniej antykoncepcji.
Napiszę jak było dalej i z jakim skutkiem.

----------


## popatrzjaktojestt

po pierwszej dawce pojawiło się krwawienie i dodatkowo mega biegunka, 
w życiu czegoś takiego nie miałam (dosłownie). Po drugiej dawce znowu biegunka,
aż się obawiam czy nie wyleciały ze mnie jakieś resztki tego leku i nie spowodowało
to obniżenia jego działania. Lekkie krwawienie jak przy pierwszych godzinach w trakcie miesiączki
Za godzinę czas na kolejną dawkę i zobaczymy co dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;78847]

Nie mam zamiaru, żaluzje ze próbowałam tym art, bo z tego co czytam to jest duzo nie powodzeń. I tylko co teraz mam zrobic, myślę tylko o tym czy urodzę zdrowe dziecko, ale niestety za swoje czyny trzeba plaacic. Strach u mnie wziął gore, bałam sie że nie dam rade, a teraz boje sie jeszcze bardziej...

----------


## lokowka

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;78874]


> Nie mam zamiaru, żaluzje ze próbowałam tym art, bo z tego co czytam to jest duzo nie powodzeń. I tylko co teraz mam zrobic, myślę tylko o tym czy urodzę zdrowe dziecko, ale niestety za swoje czyny trzeba plaacic. Strach u mnie wziął gore, bałam sie że nie dam rade, a teraz boje sie jeszcze bardziej...


Niestety nie znam nikogo kto zdecydował się na poród, a jestem już prawie dwa lata po i sporo przez ten czas pisało dziewczyn i na forach i ze mną mailowo. W tej chwili płód, może wydawać się zdrowy, może też pozornie zdrowy się urodzić, Art upośledza rozwój systemu nerwowego, nerek, serca i płuc. Dziecko może urodzić się zdrowe, ale szybko może zacząć chorować, lub wady pojawią się w późniejszych miesiącach ciąży, wybór należy do Ciebie, ale nikt nie da Ci gwarancji na zdrowe dziecko a takie też oczywiście może się urodzić

----------


## lokowka

> kogo możecie polecić z osób to się ogłaszających?


 Myślę, że sama musisz podjąć decyzję, poświęć chwilę przeczytaj cały wątek od początku, zobacz czy maile o ofercie sprzedaży się często pojawiają ( może to oznaczać, że ktoś nie sprzedaje tylko tego co "mu zostało"a zajmuje się tym "zawodowo"), czy są jakieś uwagi do podawanych numerów, maili. Jeśli ktoś pisze że brał od osoby o takim numerze czy mailu, i pisze to tylko w celu informacyjnym (pojawia się jeden post), może to świadczyć o faktycznej uczciwości aczkolwiek nie musi w razie pytań co do samej akcji pisz lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## popatrzjaktojesttt

powiedzcie mi czy jeśli trzymałam je w buzi 15 min i połykałam partiami to może
spowodować że nie zadziałają??
Proszę o odp to 3 dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki muszą się całkiem rozpuscic , połyka się  ślinę zmieszana z rozpuszczającym się lekiem, można pomóc sobie popijając niewielkie ilości wody a raczej to bardziej po to aby szybciej się rozpuszczały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten lek podobno działa podobnie do art. , czy ktoś coś na ten temat słyszał? lek na problemy z kręgosłupem i stawami właśnie podobnie jak art, dziś się dowiedziałam ( poradzono mi go ale  w tabletkach brać), kosztuje podobno ok. 5-10 zł i chyba jest bez recepty....nie wiem czy to prawda, moze któraj coś więcej wie o tym leku jako poronnym...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałam dodać, ze te tabletki działają poronnie przy ich przedawkowaniu ale nie ma  ( podobno) efektu ubocznego w postaci wymiotów ( przeglądam teraz net i szukam informacji na ten temat)...jeśli ktoś coś wiem więcej niech napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to nie lek a składnik leku, ma go również np. woltaren acti forte ( 25 mg.)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięłam dzisjaj o 10.00 pierwsza dawkę 4 tab. Na razie pierwsze objawy to ból w dole brzucha jak przed zbliżającą się miesiączką. Oprócz tego maksymalnie podrażnione miejsce pod językiem, ohydny posmak leku oraz obrzydliwa konsystencja, aż mnie odrzuca na myśl o kolejnej dawce. Pierwszą dawkę potrzymałam 10 min pod językiem i mimowolnie po trochu przełykając, bo nie da się trzymać tych wszystkich tabletek tak długo pod językiem.
> Trochę jest mi zimno, ale postanowiłam zająć się domowymi obowiązkami przynajmniej na czas działania tej pierwszej dawki. 
> To 7 tydzień, mimo stosowania długoletniej antykoncepcji.
> Napiszę jak było dalej i z jakim skutkiem.


i jak ci poszło?

----------


## popatrzjaktojesttttt

wzielam w koncu 4 dawki. biegunka i teraz ogolne oslabienie jak przed grypa, 
bola mnie kosci, brzuch. mialam tez prawdopodobnie goraczke bo po oqinieciu sie kocem i koldra 
bylo mi zimno i drzalam na calym ciele. po drugiej dawce wylecialo ze mnie kilka skrzepow, 
lekkie krwawienie sie utrzymuje. nie sa to takie efekty o jakich pisza tutaj dziewczyny
obawiam sie ze cos moglo pojsc nie tak. krwawienie moge porownac do drugiego dnia miesiaczki.
mam nadzieje ze do rana cos sie zmieni, ze moze dzialaja z opoznieniem.
mam juz dosc tego czekania i latania bez przerwy do toalety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Omg!  
Co to za pierdoly??  Jakie popijanie wodą??  Jakie nie działa przed 6 tygodniem?  Bzdura. Misoprostolu nie wolno popijać, ma wchłonąć się przez śluzówke.  Po to się go tam trzyma, a nie po to by się rozpuszczal. 



Co do diclofenaku, on absolutnie nie działa poronnie, wręcz przeciwnie, wr
Arthrotec owszem, zawiera również i ten lek, ale rdzeń z nim należy bezwzględnie wyplućb do wywołania poronienia służy misoprostol.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w 5/6 tyg ciazy bylam u gina to potwierdzić. Zazylam art zgodnie z instrukcja na stronie wow. I tak naprawdę nic się ze mna szczegolnego nie stało, miała dreszcze podwyzszona temperaturę i lekka biegunkę, żadnych skurczy i krwawienia nie bylo i to też po 2 dawkach po 3 nic nie odczułam nawet dreszczy. Mam 7 tabletek tego gowna ja nie bede juz ich potrzebowac moge je oddać za darmo. Tylko nie wiem czy 7 komuś się przyda. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia dziewczyny



witam przyjmę chętnie te 7 
dariawwo1992@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam wczoraj 4 dawki pod język.. na początku minimalny ból skurczowy macicy i cisza... wzięłam drugą dawkę 4 pod język + 1 dopochwowo, nic zero, nic się nie dzieje... 3 dawka - 4 pod język + 2 dopochwowo, też zero jakiekolwiek działania... mam gorączkę - pocę się strasznie, jest jakie osłabienie organizmu, ale nic się nie dzieje...brzuch twardy, ale nic nie zapowiada krwawienia.. wtedy jak pojawiły się te lekkie skurcze, brałam gorącą kąpiel - myślałam, że może jeszcze pomoże...
co mam robić?
tabletki trzymałam pod językiem do praktycznie całkowitego rozpuszczenia, później połykałam..
jeżeli chodzi o tydzień ciąży - ostatnia miesiączka była we wrześniu, ale wiem, że zaszłam w ciążę w połowie października czyli będzie 3/4 tydzień...

----------


## poatrzjaktoojest

wczoraj po moim ostatnim wpisie polozylam sie spac, ale 3 razy w nocy wstawalam, 22-1-5
w tych godzinach wylecialo ze mnie kilka duzych skrzepow (wielkosci dwóch 
pięciozłotówek) i oczywiście małe również przynajmniej dla mnie duże jak na tak ktotki czas, duże krwawienie,, najwieksze 3 podpaski jakie były do zakupu w sklepie na noc zuzylam (a zazwyczzaj
kupuje te z dwoma łezkami albo mini tampony). Ból brzucha był w tym czasie przeogromny.
teraz jak wstalam duzo mniejsze krwawienie dla mnie moge powiedziec takie moje miesiączkowe.
moze jak sie rozruszam to cos jeszcze wyleci.
mam nadzieje ze sie udalo i nie bede musiala tego powtarzac.
Kiedy powinnam zrobić test ciążowy???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test ciążowy możesz zrobić dopiero za około 2-3 tygodnie.  Teraz to nie ma sensu bo i tak wyjdzie pozytywny. 
Bez lekarza i usg się raczej nie obejdzie.  Możesz dla spokoju zrobić test z krwi na obecność hormonu ciązowego, beta hcg, ale trzeba powtórzyć go po trzech dniach by zobaczyć czy wartości spadają.  Jeśli tak to ciąży nie ma.
Jeśli wzrosną, to niestety całą kurację trzeba będzie powtórzyć. 

Kto ci doradził takie dawkowanie?  
Tabletek nie trzyma się do końca pod językiem, bo ich środek zawiera diclofenak, lek przeciwzapalny który trzeba wypluć, może on chamowac skurcze.

----------


## ppopatrzjaktojest

w trakcie wyciągalam te male tableteczki troche mniejsze niż witamina C.
bardziej sie martwie, ze w stym wszystkim przeszkodzily mi te biegunki, chociac
mysle ze to co się wchłoneło spod języka to zadzialalo.
za dwa tyg bedzie to 9 tydzien juz obawiam sie czy nie bedzie za pozno na kolejna
akcje jesli ta sie nie powiodla. choziaz nie ma co krakac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

9 tydzien od daty ostatniej miesiączki? 
Wiesz...akcje robią i w 14 tygodniu, także spoko. 
To się udaje. W szpitalach arthrotekiem terminuje się i ciaze 20 tygodniowe. 
Fakt ze to juz robi się mniej bezpieczne, ale zawsze można pojechać do.szpitala.  Nikt tam się niczego nie domyśli o ile nie będziesz brała do pochwowo

----------


## ppopatrzzjaktojest

tak od ostatniej miesiączki. wolała bym ominąć szpital szerokim łukiem.
nikt nie wiedział o ciąży i wczoraj też walczyłam sama.
mam nadzieje że się udało i nie bede musiała powtarzac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś zakupiłam ART. o 17 wziełam pierwsza dawke pod jezyk chociaż czytałam że lepiej dopochwowo.Mam nadzieje że zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od wzięcia art minęło 24 godziny nie dzieje się nic, dwa razy przegoniło mnie do wc. brzuch wzdęty, twardy. brałam art też dopochwowo - sprawdzałam - tabletki jakby nie rozpuściły się do końca, wiem, brzmi ochydnie, ale wygrzebałam takie brązowe resztki - jakby z krwią...
jak myślicie - jest szansa, że coś się zacznie dziać, pojawi się krwawienie?
co robić?
brać kolejne opakowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś zakupiłam ART. o 17 wziełam pierwsza dawke pod jezyk chociaż czytałam że lepiej dopochwowo.Mam nadzieje że zadziała


coś się dzieje mocne bóle brzucha plamienia i dreszcze o 20 następna dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od wzięcia art minęło 24 godziny nie dzieje się nic, dwa razy przegoniło mnie do wc. brzuch wzdęty, twardy. brałam art też dopochwowo - sprawdzałam - tabletki jakby nie rozpuściły się do końca, wiem, brzmi ochydnie, ale wygrzebałam takie brązowe resztki - jakby z krwią...
> jak myślicie - jest szansa, że coś się zacznie dziać, pojawi się krwawienie?
> co robić?
> brać kolejne opakowanie?


Ale kompletnie nic się nie działo żadnych buli brzucha krwawienia nic?

----------


## lokowka

Czyli kolejna dawkka o 20 i 23. Pamiętaj, ze art może działać z oźnieniem, pamiętaj również by trzymać 30 minut i wyciągnąć tą mała tableteczkę ze środka, zanim połkniesz to co się rozpuściło. Dopochwowe działanie jest o tyle niebezpieczne, że gdyby odpukać coś się stało i musiałabyś jechać do szpital  lekarz znajdzie tabletki i może to komentować , no i nie można usunąć wtedy tych rdzeni ze środka a ich nadmiar może pogłębić  biegunkę, nudności,  bóle głowy  o ogólne osłabienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale kompletnie nic się nie działo żadnych buli brzucha krwawienia nic?



nic totalnie nic... brzuch tylko wzdęty, kręci po brzuchu ale nie ma nic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> coś się dzieje mocne bóle brzucha plamienia i dreszcze o 20 następna dawka.



Wylatuje mi śluz z krwią to dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nic totalnie nic... Brzuch tylko wzdęty, kręci po brzuchu ale nie ma nic...


ja po pierwszej dawce mam bóle brzucha plamienia i leci mi śluz z krwią.

Możesz spróbować jeszcze raz ale upewniłaś się u lekarza że jesteś w ciązy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli kolejna dawkka o 20 i 23. Pamiętaj, ze art może działać z oźnieniem, pamiętaj również by trzymać 30 minut i wyciągnąć tą mała tableteczkę ze środka, zanim połkniesz to co się rozpuściło. Dopochwowe działanie jest o tyle niebezpieczne, że gdyby odpukać coś się stało i musiałabyś jechać do szpital  lekarz znajdzie tabletki i może to komentować , no i nie można usunąć wtedy tych rdzeni ze środka a ich nadmiar może pogłębić  biegunkę, nudności,  bóle głowy  o ogólne osłabienie


tak robiłam ten rdzeń wyciągnełam zanim połknełam to się rozpuściło teraz mam bóle brzucha plamienia i wylatuje mi śluz z krwią to dobrze?bo to pierwsza dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja po pierwszej dawce mam bóle brzucha plamienia i leci mi śluz z krwią.
> 
> Możesz spróbować jeszcze raz ale upewniłaś się u lekarza że jesteś w ciązy?


tak, lekarka na podstawie OM stwierdziła 7 tydzień, jednak ze względu na bardzo nieregularne cykle podczas usg stwierdziła, że to max 4 tydzień....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drugą dawke wziełam o 20.Dostałam bardzo silnych skórczy myślałam że z bólu nie wyrobie.po 2 godz razem z krwią wyleciała mi jakaś galaretowata mażotoczona skrzepem krwi.Czy to może oznaczać że już jest po wszystkim?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny udało się jestem już po.pierwszą dawkę wzięłam o 17,miałam dosyć mocne bóle podbrzusza i plamiłam miałam dreszcze i chciało mi się wymiotować ale jakoś znośnie było.Drugą dawkę wzięlam o 20 no i się zaczeło dostałam takich bóli brzucha i skórczy jakbym zaraz miała rodzić myślałam że umrę,zaczełam mocno krwawić dreszcze miałam takie że tak mi szczęka latała że nie mogłam tego powstrzymać.przez dwie godziny leżałam na kanapie zwinięta w pół masakra.potem trochę przeszło i poszłam to łazienki no i wyleciała ze mnie jakaś galaretowata maż dosyć duża potem jeszcze raz wyleciało ale coś otoczone błonką tak mi się wydajwE.Dla pewności wziełam jeszcze jedną dawkę ale nic już po niej praktycznie sie nie działo więc podejrzewam że dwie załatwiły sprawe w moim przypadku.Drugi raz już tego nie spróbuje.Dla tych co mają zamiar powodzenia dziewczyny.

zostało mi 8 tabletek i całe jedno opakowanie bo miałam dwa.Mogę sprzedać komuś za 150 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostało mi 8 tabletek i całe jedno opakowanie bo miałam dwa.Mogę sprzedać komuś za 150 zł[/QUOTE]

jestem zainteresowana - pisz mimzy@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moge sprzedac 20 tabletek za 80-100 zł oryginał z apteki


odezwij sie : kamsza@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec 

Kontakt : arthrotab@szeptem.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny udało się jestem już po.pierwszą dawkę wzięłam o 17,miałam dosyć mocne bóle podbrzusza i plamiłam miałam dreszcze i chciało mi się wymiotować ale jakoś znośnie było.Drugą dawkę wzięlam o 20 no i się zaczeło dostałam takich bóli brzucha i skórczy jakbym zaraz miała rodzić myślałam że umrę,zaczełam mocno krwawić dreszcze miałam takie że tak mi szczęka latała że nie mogłam tego powstrzymać.przez dwie godziny leżałam na kanapie zwinięta w pół masakra.potem trochę przeszło i poszłam to łazienki no i wyleciała ze mnie jakaś galaretowata maż dosyć duża potem jeszcze raz wyleciało ale coś otoczone błonką tak mi się wydajwE.Dla pewności wziełam jeszcze jedną dawkę ale nic już po niej praktycznie sie nie działo więc podejrzewam że dwie załatwiły sprawe w moim przypadku.Drugi raz już tego nie spróbuje.Dla tych co mają zamiar powodzenia dziewczyny.
> 
> zostało mi 8 tabletek i całe jedno opakowanie bo miałam dwa.Mogę sprzedać komuś za 150 zł


Upewnij się tylko u lekarza czy już po, bo jeśli nie ma krwawienia mogło coś póść nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> upewnij się tylko u lekarza czy już po, bo jeśli nie ma krwawienia mogło coś póść nie tak


już byłam jutro zabieg łyżeczkowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie znam nikogo kto urodził by dziecko, z reguły próbuje się do skutku,  a zakup leków osobiście to paserstwo, więc również osobie kupującej mogą być postawione zarzuty. Bo skoro potrzebujesz tego leku, a jest on podawany w chorobach przewlekłych lekarz Ci powinien wystawić receptę, więc jak się uprą mogą ściągnąć Twoją dokumentację medyczną, a po peselu dojdą u jakich lekarzy się leczysz i na co


Dostałam od niego receptę na artro z jego danymi!! Ma coś tam z nogą, widać, że jest krótsza i kuleje - dla niego to nie kłopot o receptę na artro które podobno działa na stawy, kości czy coś tam. Idzie ze mną do apteki, kupuje i daje to mi. proste

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się osobiście na terenie trójmiasta. Recepta 200zł Tabletki 250zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale nowe.   monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## pooopatrzjaktojest

ja jestem 3 dzień po i nadal mam krwawienie, a dziś od nowa boli mnie brzuch jak w czasie miesiączki, 
troche wydaje mi się również jakby był twardawy, ale tyle już się tutaj naczytałam, że 
jestem wstanie wynaleźć i wymyślić sobie wszystko. ogólnie czuje się dobrze też fizycznie, bo przez 
ostatnie 10 dni byłam bez przerwy śpiąca nie mogłam nawet do 20.00 wysiedzieć tylko szłam spać, 
nie mówiąc już o tym, że nie dość, że nie byłam w ogóle głodna, to jedząc na siłe odrazu miałam czkawke,
bolała mnie głowa i jeszcze było mi słabo. teraz jakby ręką wszystko odjął.
w czwartek mam nadzieje, że uda mi się dostać do
mojego lekarza, żeby sprawdził czy wszystko okey jest itd. nie mam zamiaru oczywiście powiedzieć mu, że 
brałam art. sam mi w sumie proponował żebym zgłosiła się do niego w czasie wizyt prywatnych, aby znaleźć
jakieś rozwiązanie, jednak gdy pomyślałam sobie o kosztach tego rozwiązania postanowiłam wziąć sprawy 
w swoje ręce. mam nadzieje, że powie, że nic nie widzi już i tyle. oby wszystko już wyleciało do końca przez te ostatnie 3 dni i nie będą konieczne jakieś dodatkowe zabiegi, czy też powtórzenie całej akcji . nie mam wyrzutów sumienia i mogę powiedzieć, że dawno nie czułam się tak jak teraz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy są tutaj panie, które otrzymały pomoc z tej fundacji wow? właśnie napisałam tam w sprawie pomocy z tabletk. Na szczęście  uwzględnili moja złą sytucje finansową i "opuścili" z ceny...chciałabym napisać z pania , która korzystała z tej pomocy.

----------


## popatrzzzzjaktoojest

dziewczyny tak jak pisalam w piatek przeprowadzilam akcje, wszystko poszlo gladko.
jednak dzis wszystko zaczelo sie od nowa!! wczoraj co prawda troche z kolezanka sie 
zasiedzialysmy przy piwku ale to chyba nie ma juz wplywu.
mam ogromne krwawienie i strasznie boli mnie brzuch jak podczas gigantycznego okresu.
chyba mam nawet goraczke, ale nie wiem juz czy od tego czy z kaca.
powiedzcie mi czy to normalne i co sie moze dziac.
nie mam mozliwosci dzisiaj jechac do lekarza
prosze o szybka odp kogos zorientowanego!!

----------


## kupię

Odkupię arthrotec na terenie Warszawy jak najszybciej. Proszę o kontakt na maila.

magdazetka@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje jak najszybciej zalatwic te tabletki!! Czy jest ktos w stanie mi pomoc? Jestem zalamana....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli Masz zamiar brać z womenonweb.org, lub womenhelp.org, i chcesz dowiedzieć się czegoś na ten temat, poznać historię innych kobiet,,lub po prostu pogadać, wejdź na forum maszwybor(kropka)net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rzygać mi się chce jak czytam co wy wyprawiacie
przestancie włazić facetom do wyra a nie pyk pyk ciąża i co zabijacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie czytaj delikanisiu :P
Za morderstwo grozi dożywocie, a za aborcję nic, wiec to chyba oczywiste iż żadnym zabójstwem ona nie jest  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotykam się osobiście na terenie trójmiasta w wybranym przez Ciebie miejscu bądź aptece. Recepta 200zł Tabletki 250zł Wszystko załatwiane jest profesjonalnie i dyskretnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie czytaj delikanisiu :P
> Za morderstwo grozi dożywocie, a za aborcję nic, wiec to chyba oczywiste iż żadnym zabójstwem ona nie jest



jest zabójstwem jest
no szkoda,że nie możecie ponieść żadnej kary!!!!!!!!!!!!!
w ogole ktoś się powinien zająć Wami(tymi które kupują te gówniane tabletki i tymi którzy je sprzedają)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam od niego receptę na artro z jego danymi!! Ma coś tam z nogą, widać, że jest krótsza i kuleje - dla niego to nie kłopot o receptę na artro które podobno działa na stawy, kości czy coś tam. Idzie ze mną do apteki, kupuje i daje to mi. proste


Jak jest krótsza to nie dostanie Art. na recepcie jest pesel po nim lokalizujesz klienta, lekarza i aptekę  :Smile:  A handel lekami bez zezwolenia w tym kraju jest karalny także sprzedaż recept, i ich zakup.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;78778]


> to poprostu nie dziala bylam w 6 tyg jak bralam . wzielam 24 tab . teraz jestem w 9 i wszystko jest ok z dzieckiem .
> 
> a skąd masz pewność że wszystko ok robiłaś jakieś badania konkretne czy sugerujesz sie opinią lekarza który bada na normalnym usg


Bylo bardzo wyrazne usg . akcja serca dobra niedlugo ide na badania prenatalne i bedzie wiadomo w 100% co i jak a moj lekarz wie co robii . a wiesz co moze byc nie tak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jest krótsza to nie dostanie Art. na recepcie jest pesel po nim lokalizujesz klienta, lekarza i aptekę  A handel lekami bez zezwolenia w tym kraju jest karalny także sprzedaż recept, i ich zakup.



Aj tam pierd***lisz... To kombiinuj sobie tabletki od "handlarzy" a potem zjadaj polopirynę "na poronienie". jakby to forum przeczytali to sprawdzenie IP kompa  i też maja każdą z Nas!!! 
Napisałam, że ma COŚ Z NOGĄ, widać była że jest krótsza. a Skąd ja mam wiedzieć CO ON ZA CHORÓBSKO MA?? nie pytałam go o takie rzeczy. z łatwością dostaje receptę na arthro i tyle... Że odsprzedaje to już jego sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aj tam pierd***lisz... To kombiinuj sobie tabletki od "handlarzy" a potem zjadaj polopirynę "na poronienie". jakby to forum przeczytali to sprawdzenie IP kompa  i też maja każdą z Nas!!! 
> Napisałam, że ma COŚ Z NOGĄ, widać była że jest krótsza. a Skąd ja mam wiedzieć CO ON ZA CHORÓBSKO MA?? nie pytałam go o takie rzeczy. z łatwością dostaje receptę na arthro i tyle... Że odsprzedaje to już jego sprawa



Ale czemu się oburzasz udało Ci się ok, warto kombinować ja jestem niestety po drugiej akcji w pierwsza trzy lata temu  druga miesiąc temu, kupiłam od handlarza, ale od jednego i tego samego, od trzech lat człowiek nie zmienił numeru, dwie moje znajome skorzystały, numer podały dalej. Warto szukać pytać, wiadomo zawsze taniej, najlepiej poprosić jakąś starszą babcię ona kasy nie weźmie a receptę zdobędzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;79247]


> Bylo bardzo wyrazne usg . akcja serca dobra niedlugo ide na badania prenatalne i bedzie wiadomo w 100% co i jak a moj lekarz wie co robii . a wiesz co moze byc nie tak ?


Serce, płuca, nerki, układ nerwowy, porażenie mózgowe, Wady mogą być widoczne około 5-6 miesiąca lub dopiero po urodzeniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzeba arthrotec 4 tabletki.. tylkko nie z cena z kosmosu bo w aptece kosztuje 55 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam tabletki tanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie.   monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aj tam pierd***lisz... To kombiinuj sobie tabletkda sie zali od "handlarzy" a potem zjadaj polopirynę "na poronienie". jakby to forum przeczytali to sprawdzenie IP kompa  i też maja każdą z Nas!!! 
> Napisałam, że ma COŚ Z NOGĄ, widać była że jest krótsza. a Skąd ja mam wiedzieć CO ON ZA CHORÓBSKO MA?? nie pytałam go o takie rzeczy. z łatwością dostaje receptę na arthro i tyle... Że odsprzedaje to już jego sprawa


Da sie zalatwic jeszcze jakos ta recepcte?? I  ile kosztuje.. Daj jakis namiar na siebie.. Prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam cale opakowanie.   monika.00000@o2.pl


Jaki koszt??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Da sie zalatwic jeszcze jakos ta recepcte?? I  ile kosztuje.. Daj jakis namiar na siebie.. Prosze


patriszia1989@interia.pl odezwij się. Mam do niego numer ale jak bedziesz pewna na 1000% to zadzwonie do niego, ja brałam - może teraz da taniej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mm pytanie. Czy te tabletki zadziałają w wczesnym stadium? 3tyg,4tyg,5tyg? Prosze o odpowiedz to dla mnie ważne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zadziałaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 9tc. już pewnie za pózno na aborcje, zamawiałam 2 razy tabletki raz otrzymałam zamiast zamawianych witaminy lub coś innego ale na pewno nie arth., drugi raz  nie otrzymałam wogóle, sprzedawca byl  na tyle wredny, ze nie powiadomil mnie nawet czy  wysłal mimo moich prób kontaktu z nim ( telef, meile), czekałam na przesyłkę ,  czas mijał....wszystko sie sypie, mam doła, niechciana ciaza, małżeństwo sie sypie  i wszystko inne, żyć się nie chce, nic nie jem , tylko troszkie piję, palę  ile tylko mogę aby ta ciąża się nie utrzymała, śpię po 4 godz na dobę, jak na złość, ta ciąża rozwija się( jak na złość tylko ona sie trzyma, nienawidzę swojego brzucha) .Nie urodze albo usunę albo sama ze sobą skończę.Nie rozumiem jak ktoś może się ogłaszac , przyjmować zamówienie i olać, nie rozumiem jak możni wysłać coś innego zamiast, cudzym kosztem się dorabiać gdy czasami dla tej drugiej strony to być albo nie być.Kasy już nie mam na kolejne zakupy....załamka totalna.Sorki ale musiałam się wygadać , ze napisałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie to okropne co tu wypisujecie
moja kumpela właśnie dzisiaj idzie do szpitala prawdopodobnie będzie miała indukowane poronienie jest załamana
a Wy tak bez skrupułów opisujecie jakie zachodzą reakcje po zażyciu tego gówna
Wy powinnyście się leczyć naprawdę

przestańcie się pieprzyć na prawo i lewo to ciąży nie bedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> patriszia1989@interia.pl odezwij się. Mam do niego numer ale jak bedziesz pewna na 1000% to zadzwonie do niego, ja brałam - może teraz da taniej


A może po prostu podasz dziewczynie numer a nie sama będziesz dzwonić? To pachnie handlarzem na kilometr.

----------


## lokowka

> jestem w 9tc. już pewnie za pózno na aborcje, zamawiałam 2 razy tabletki raz otrzymałam zamiast zamawianych witaminy lub coś innego ale na pewno nie arth., drugi raz  nie otrzymałam wogóle, sprzedawca byl  na tyle wredny, ze nie powiadomil mnie nawet czy  wysłal mimo moich prób kontaktu z nim ( telef, meile), czekałam na przesyłkę ,  czas mijał....wszystko sie sypie, mam doła, niechciana ciaza, małżeństwo sie sypie  i wszystko inne, żyć się nie chce, nic nie jem , tylko troszkie piję, palę  ile tylko mogę aby ta ciąża się nie utrzymała, śpię po 4 godz na dobę, jak na złość, ta ciąża rozwija się( jak na złość tylko ona sie trzyma, nienawidzę swojego brzucha) .Nie urodze albo usunę albo sama ze sobą skończę.Nie rozumiem jak ktoś może się ogłaszac , przyjmować zamówienie i olać, nie rozumiem jak możni wysłać coś innego zamiast, cudzym kosztem się dorabiać gdy czasami dla tej drugiej strony to być albo nie być.Kasy już nie mam na kolejne zakupy....załamka totalna.Sorki ale musiałam się wygadać , ze napisałam.


Spokojnie jest już późna ciąża, ale dziewczyny i późniejszych dawały radę. Spróbuj zamówić przez stronę WoW, może obniżą Ci darowiznę, ja byłam w połowie 7 tc, bratowa prawie w 14 obie dałyśmy radę, obie żyjemy, żadna z nas nie ma powikłań. Dasz radę, jeszcze wszystko może się ułożyć, gdybyś chciała pogadać pisz lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A może po prostu podasz dziewczynie numer a nie sama będziesz dzwonić? To pachnie handlarzem na kilometr.


A pewnie że podam numer do niego! Nie zrozumiałeś/łaś moich zamiarów z tym, że sama zadzwonie - powiem, że bralam ja (przypomnę siębie), powiem, że brała moja koleżanka (przypomnę i ją) wiesz w jakim celu??
W zeszłym tyg zadzwoniłam, tak zrobiłam i powiedziałam, że potrzebuje kolejna receptę no i... OBNIŻYŁ JUŻ 40 ZŁ!!!! To dużo kasy? Czy nie dużo kasy? Ja pracuje - dla mnie to jest pikuś ALE dla tych dziewczyn które mają ciężka sytuację?? 40 zł to BARDZO DUZO!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam dobrze ale kurde... Po co włazicie na te fora itp skoro DOBRZE WIECIE, że 3/4 użytkowników to handlarze????  Skoro szukacie tu tabletek to szukacie też HANDLARZA!!!! Trafi się 1 na 20 osób której coś zostało, owszem ale cała reszta to tylko Ci którzy na tym zarabiają. I to normalne! daje Wam namiar na osobę - tak owszem handlarza -  która jest sprawdzona już 3 razy! A tu takie niedocenienie... Gdybym mogła i miała taką możliwosć to poszłabym do apteki wykupiła całe artro i za 1zł wiecej niż zakup sprzedawała. ALE TAK SIĘ NIE DA!!! Szukajcie sobie nie-handlarzy jak niektóre chcecie... Mi się właśnie dobre serduszko skończyło! O!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A pewnie że podam numer do niego! Nie zrozumiałeś/łaś moich zamiarów z tym, że sama zadzwonie - powiem, że bralam ja (przypomnę siębie), powiem, że brała moja koleżanka (przypomnę i ją) wiesz w jakim celu??
> W zeszłym tyg zadzwoniłam, tak zrobiłam i powiedziałam, że potrzebuje kolejna receptę no i... OBNIŻYŁ JUŻ 40 ZŁ!!!! To dużo kasy? Czy nie dużo kasy? Ja pracuje - dla mnie to jest pikuś ALE dla tych dziewczyn które mają ciężka sytuację?? 40 zł to BARDZO DUZO!


Ja pier..... Wali mnie czy handlarz czu nie handlarz potrzebuje tych tabletek na juz!! Napisalam wczoraj na maila czekan na odpowiedz...  :Wink:

----------


## Miniminka

Dziewczyny zajrzyjcie na forummedyczne, tam dziewczyna od dwóch lat pomaga i nawet dziewczyny z masz wybór mówią, że najlepiej od niej brać bo ma najtaniej i nigdy nie było ściemy, ja zamówiłam całe opakowanie za miało być 280zł a zapłaciłam tylko 250zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaz arthrotec forte , dantowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma takiej potrzeby. Ta dziewczyna jest też tu,tyle że zamiast zosia, zwie się tu lokówka. To ta sama osoba, i podaje ten sam namiar.

----------


## Miniminka

Nie wiem czy to ta sama osoba bo z tego forum trafiłam na tamto, ale ktoś tu pisał że podaje sprawdzony namiar do swoich dwóch przyjaciółek, i jeśli te przyjaciółki podadzą ten sam namiar dalej to znaczy, że te przyjaciółki i ta dziewczyna to jedna i ta sama osoba?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy arthrotec forte jest tak samo skuteczny co zwykly??.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś pomoże z tymi tabletkami? :Frown:  czas nagli proszę 
dariawwo1992@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile masz lat? Kupilas te tabletki?  Ja tez chce je kupic ale boje sie w ktorym tyg jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nowe opakowanie, oryginalne. Piszcie:  monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## lokowka

> Czy arthrotec forte jest tak samo skuteczny co zwykly??.


Oba zawieraają tyle samo miso, jednak forte ma o połowę większy rdzeń ( ta mała tableteczka co ją wypluwamy), i według mnie lepiej brać go pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wszyscy wiemy, ze tutaj na forum są osoby ,które sporadycznie lub stale sprzedaja arth. Na forum są kobiety, które go zażywały i dzielą sie z nami pomocą dot. przebiegu tego "zabiegu" jak i takie , które pilnie szukają arthr. proponuję aby powstał jeden zbiorowy wątek, w którym osoby sprzedające ten lek ogłosiły się w jednym wątku podając cenę , ilosc tabl. i namiary na siebie aby nie trzeba było szukać i  przeglądać całe forum w poszukiwaniach tych osób , które sprzedają tabl. w danym czasie a nie tylko jednorazowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;79247]


> Bylo bardzo wyrazne usg . akcja serca dobra niedlugo ide na badania prenatalne i bedzie wiadomo w 100% co i jak a moj lekarz wie co robii . a wiesz co moze byc nie tak ?


Teraz może być ok ale jeśli wada ukształtuje się w pózniejszych miesiącach bądz pozornie dziecko urodzi się zdrowe a potem zacznie chorować tak tez może być choć z całego serca ci tego nie życze. Też jestem w ciąży i też stosowałam Art ale dzięki BOGU nie zadziałał i teraz siedzę i stukam się w głowę co będzie z dzieckiem czy urodzi się zdrowe czy zrobiłam mu krzywdę i sobie na całe życie jeśli maluszek urodzi się chory....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabym opowiedzieć moja historię z Art.... Tabletki ( oryginalne ) kupiłam jak byłam w  3 tc. zażyłam na drugi dzień  pod język po 2 tab. co dwie godziny w sumie 12 tab. Po trzech godzinach wystąpiło obfite krwawienie, skurcze,
4 spore skrzepy, dreszcze, ogólne osłabienie. Wszystko przebiegało według opisu , że się udało. W sumie krwawiłam ok 9 dni. 
Nie wspomne  już o przeżyciach psychicznych bo to było najgorsze, ale nie miałam wyjścia. Po dwóch tygodniach od wzięcia tabletek poszłam na usg według zaleceń sprzedającego i przeżyłam szok. Okazało się , że jestem w 5 tc. , powiedziałam lekarzowi , że miałam obfitszą miesiączkę. Tabletki mi nie pomogły nie wiem co ze mnie  leciało. Za tydzień znowu idę na usg sprawdzić czy  zarodek się rozwija czy nie. Jeżeli nie to obumarł i dalej to już chyba szpital. 
A jeżeli ciąża trwa to nie wiem co mam robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;79442]


> Teraz może być ok ale jeśli wada ukształtuje się w pózniejszych miesiącach bądz pozornie dziecko urodzi się zdrowe a potem zacznie chorować tak tez może być choć z całego serca ci tego nie życze. Też jestem w ciąży i też stosowałam Art ale dzięki BOGU nie zadziałał i teraz siedzę i stukam się w głowę co będzie z dzieckiem czy urodzi się zdrowe czy zrobiłam mu krzywdę i sobie na całe życie jeśli maluszek urodzi się chory....


mimo tej głupoty to życzę Wam aby maluszki urodziły się zdrowe 
i nie popełniajcie już tego błędu nigdy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM !!!
Posiadam tabletki Arthrotec, mogę odsprzedać w rozsądnej cenie.
Sama kiedyś byłam "potrzebująca", przeżywałam to samo...


Kontakt e-mail : arthrotab@szeptem.pl


Oferta ważna przez tydzień lub dwa, później nie będę miała możliwości wysyłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe, nowe opakowanie.  Piszcie: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## w kropce

razem z dziewczyna chyba wpadliśmy nie wiemy nawet kiedy.
Okres spóźnia jej już się 8 dni zawsze był regularny jak w zegarku 28 i był.
Teraz oboje zaczynamy panikować.
Dziewczyna na początku była przeciwniczką lecz coraz bardziej staje sie prawdopodobne ze ja przekonam.
Teraz proszę o pomoc kiedy to najlepiej zrobić dodam ze mam 20 ona 19
Mieszkamy oddzielnie.
Lepiej będzie pod język czy dopochwowo ?
Jakie mogą być skutki uboczne przeczytałem cały ten artykuł no i nadal mam wątpliwości.
Jeżeli przechodziła okresy bezboleśnie to jest jakaś szansa ze to bd ją tylko trochę bolało ? 
no i przede wszystkim jaki jest procent powodzenia. 
Dziekuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej to  zamówić zestaw z wow ( Women on Web )bardziej pewny w stosowaniu niż tabletki a i też mniej pózniej może byc komplikacji, a z tymi  tabletkami  to    tak naprawdę jeśli sami nie załatwicie sobie recepty na arth. to pozostaje kupienie za kwoty podobne lub wyższe od tej darowizny z wow a jeszcze jest  możliwość, że zostaniecie oszukani przez sprzedającego  i zamiast zamówionego arthrotecu  otrzymacie jakieś inne czy też witaminy....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo lepiej z womenhelp.org. 
Taniej i szybciej, leki te same.

----------


## w kropce

z tym ze oczekiwanie na wow to min 2 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> razem z dziewczyna chyba wpadliśmy nie wiemy nawet kiedy.
> Okres spóźnia jej już się 8 dni zawsze był regularny jak w zegarku 28 i był.
> Teraz oboje zaczynamy panikować.
> Dziewczyna na początku była przeciwniczką lecz coraz bardziej staje sie prawdopodobne ze ja przekonam.
> Teraz proszę o pomoc kiedy to najlepiej zrobić dodam ze mam 20 ona 19
> Mieszkamy oddzielnie.
> Lepiej będzie pod język czy dopochwowo ?
> Jakie mogą być skutki uboczne przeczytałem cały ten artykuł no i nadal mam wątpliwości.
> Jeżeli przechodziła okresy bezboleśnie to jest jakaś szansa ze to bd ją tylko trochę bolało ? 
> ...


a jesteś pewien ,że jest może tak test ciążowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie minimum dwa tygodnie, a maxymalnie dwa tygodnie. 
W praktyce paczka dochodzi w około 10 dni. 
Naprawdę, warto trochę poczekać, zestaw jest dużo pewniejszy,i skuteczniejszy. 
Wejdź sobie na forum medyczne i poczytaj jak dziewczyny się męczą, próbując po dwa trzy cztery razy, bo nic się nie dzieje. 

Warto spróbować z womenhelp.org 
Leki kosztują 75 euro, z możliwością obniżenia tej kwoty,czyli tyle co art u potencjalnego handlarza. 
Przesyłka dochodzi w miarę sprawnie, jest z nimi znakomity kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie godzine temu zaczelam " zabieg" i jak dotad nic sie nie dzieje. Na poczatku tylko zabolal mnie brzuch. A potem zwymiotowalam czy to moglo zaszkodzic pierwszej dawce?? I wgl moze sie nie udac ? Troche sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam od siebie , ze w wow również można otrzymać leki za obniżeniem sumy darowizny( jesli ktos  nie moze całości wpłacic to pisze do nich) a w szczególnych przypadkach zdarzało się, że wysyłali pomoc za darmo, trzeba napisać do nich z prośbą   i przedstawić swoja sytuacje finansową  wiem bo  moja kuzynka właśnie tak  otrzymała pomoc darmowa   ( w czasie kiedy potrzebowała leki straciła prace i ciężko u niej było z finansami a wow to uwzględnił) a póżniej przekazała darowiznę gdy ją było stać. Obie te fundacje są bardzo dobre i godne polecenia .Przesyłki od nich to pewniak , kupując gdzieś arth. można trafić na oszustów a  sam arthrotec jest "gorszy" w działaniu ( wieksze ryzyko , że nie zadziała i komplikacji)niż cały zestaw z tych  fundacji , które pomagaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM całe, nowe opakowanie. Wiem co przezywacie, nie jestem oszustką. Odpowiem na pytania i sprzedam opakowanie z apteki. Pisz:  monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

monika  nie zauważyłam aby ktoś nazwał cię oszustką a z tego co widzę od jakiegoś czasu juz sie ogłaszasz i sądzę , że skoro przez ten czas nikt nikogo nie ostrzegał przed tobą to musisz być dobrym żródłem ....dośc szybko już byłoby ostrzeganie przed toba tutaj jakby było inaczej...tacy ludzie. którzy sprzedają te środki ( arth.) tez sa tutaj potrzebni

----------


## psilina 152533

Witam wiem ze minęlo już trochę czasu od ostatniego postu ale może ktoś tu zagładą chce zażyć arthrotec wiadomo po co ale jeżeli mogłaby którąs z was która to przeszła opisać krok po kroku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co do Monika.00000 - mogę potwierdzić, jest wiarygodna.

drugie pytanie: 504 848 409 ktoś zna czy o kolejny oszust?

----------


## Tygrysiaca

> co do Monika.00000 - mogę potwierdzić, jest wiarygodna.
> 
> drugie pytanie: 504 848 409 ktoś zna czy o kolejny oszust?



Skoro Monika jest wiarygodna to po co szukasz innego źródła? czytając ogłoszenie tego numeru 504 : gdansk.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/2017789165/gdansk-tabletki-poronne-aborcja-ODBIOR-OSOBISTY-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-misoprostol-ru486-cytotec-arthro.html " mam wątpliwości co do wiarygodności, ale ja korzystałam z innego numeru. Dostałam go od jednej z dziewczyn z tego forum, miałam do wyboru 12 sztuk za 100 zł albo 20 za 150zł, zdecydowałam się na 20 , bo był to już 8tydzień i słusznie bo mi było potrzeba 4 dawek, w środę mam kontrolę, krwawię cały czas, czuję się trochę osłabiona, i jakaś taka pusta, al spokojna, napiszę co po wizycie u lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szukam innego źródła tylko z tego względu, że u mnie arth nie zadziałał  :Frown: 
niestety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam go od jednej z dziewczyn z tego forum, miałam do wyboru 12 sztuk za 100 zł albo 20 za 150zł, zdecydowałam się na 20 , bo był to już 8tydzień i słusznie bo mi było potrzeba 4 dawek, w środę mam kontrolę, krwawię cały czas, czuję się trochę osłabiona, i jakaś taka pusta, al spokojna, napiszę co po wizycie u lekarza


możesz podać namiary?
mimzy@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> szukam innego źródła tylko z tego względu, że u mnie arth nie zadziałał 
> niestety


To skoro art na ciebie nie zadziałał, to i żadna inna kombinacje leków, ani zestaw też nie podziałają, bo mają jeden i  ten sam składnik  :Frown:

----------


## Tygrysiaca

> możesz podać namiary?
> mimzy@interia.pl


wysłałam maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To skoro art na ciebie nie zadziałał, to i żadna inna kombinacje leków, ani zestaw też nie podziałają, bo mają jeden i  ten sam składnik



Mylisz się. 
Zestaw z womenhelp.org, lub womenonweb.org zadziała. Fakt że misoprostol jest taki sam, w tej samej dawce.  W tych zestawach jest jeszcze czyste, oryginalne ru486 które odwala większość roboty, i dzięki temu skuteczność wzrasta do 98%( a nawet miso wysyłają go mniej bo tylko tyle jest potrzebne do wywołania poronienia po przyjęciu mife) 

Widziałam wiele akcji, także nie udanych z arthrotekiem.  Zestaw z wow często działał nawet po trzech nie udanych próbach.
Dla tego zawsze wiadomo, że jeśli handlarze wysyłają niby Ru i 12 miso, to już wiadomo ze to przekręt.  Do przerwania ciąży z mife wystarczy 4 szt miso.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem , tydzień temu zalylam dopochwowo 4 tabl o 12:00 potem 2 o 14:00 i tak do 18;00 co dwie tabletki . minął juz tydzień jak nie więcej . objawy były ale nic poza tym , lekko brązowa maź . i co mam teraz zrobić ?!

----------


## Tygrysiaca

> Mam problem , tydzień temu zalylam dopochwowo 4 tabl o 12:00 potem 2 o 14:00 i tak do 18;00 co dwie tabletki . minął juz tydzień jak nie więcej . objawy były ale nic poza tym , lekko brązowa maź . i co mam teraz zrobić ?!


Wygląda na to, że się nie udało, byłaś na kontroli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posrednicze w sprzedazy arthrotectu .dziewczyny ktore potrzebuja pomocy prosze o kontakt paulina11.85@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do Tygrysiaca, mogłabyś podać namiary? caprioa@o2.pl

----------


## w kropce

Czy macie jakis inny kontak z WOW oprocz info@wo......?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma innego kontaktu z wow. 
Można jeszcze próbować na womenhelp.org. 
Raz że taniej, dwa dużo lepszy kontakt. 
Na meile odpisują praktycznie od razu. 
Na wow trzeba dość długo czekać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po za tymi dwiema stronami, zdobycie leku z RU 486 jest nie możliwe. 
W Polsce nie da się kupić oryginału.

----------


## Tygrysiaca

caprioa odpisałam Ci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec 28 szt. z apteki gosia4350@wp.pl

----------


## sprzedam arthrotec

Witam sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec forte. Dokładnie wytłumaczę jak należny zażywać tabletki poronne. Jestem w stałym kontakcie tel. nr 691-485-943. Cena 140 zł. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka.Proszę nie przepłacać którzy wystawiają tabletki po 300 zł i więcej. Ja chcę tylko zwrot za wizytę u lekarza który wystawił receptę, udzielił informacji i zakup tabletek.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne, nowe tab.  monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec forte. Dokładnie wytłumaczę jak należny zażywać tabletki poronne. Jestem w stałym kontakcie tel. nr 691-485-943. Cena 140 zł. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka.Proszę nie przepłacać którzy wystawiają tabletki po 300 zł i więcej. Ja chcę tylko zwrot za wizytę u lekarza który wystawił receptę, udzielił informacji i zakup tabletek.  Pozdrawiam


Masz rację nie ma co przeplacac ja zamówiłam wlasnie za 150 zł zwykły art 20 sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poszukuję osoby z Warszawy, która ma na sprzedaż Arthrotec bądź receptę na niego. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam z apteki.   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 4 tabl. Ktore zostaly mi po mojej kuracji mogeodsprzedac lub oddac jezeli komus sie przydadza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie udalo sie zalawic art za pomocy prywatnej wizyty u lekarza, oczywiscie posciemnial moj chlopak ze pracuje fizycznie,
przy deszczowej pogodzie plecy mu pekaja itp. wczoraj 
wzielam 3 dawki po 4szt pod jezyk zaczelo sie od drezczy kosmicznych dreszczy zimna, bol podbrzusza, lekkich skurczy, z kazda chwila coraz bardziej bolalo, po 4h pojawilo sie krawienie 
przy drugiej dawce byla lekka biegunka dreszcze krwawienie , 
przy trzeciej dawce pojawily sie skrzepy krwi, ale jakie to nie 
potrafie okreslic bo wpadlo do toalety i troszke na podpasce zosalo
dostalalm biegunki,(niby na wowie napisane jest ze jest to skutek uboczny)i od te 3 dawki caly czas krwawie, boli podbrzusze i lekkie skurcze mam jeszcze. myslicie ze sie udalo?

----------


## w kropce

Witam
Zamówilem zastaw z Wow no i teraz jest taka szansa ze gdy sie uda samym artro bd mogł kogos poratowac.
Jakie sa szanse samym artro w 6 tyg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile kosztuje i co muszę ściemniać ,żeby otrzymać go tez recept?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktoś sprzedać arthrotec w poznaniu 724139914

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak komuś potrzeben przesle za darmo 2 szt

----------


## lokowka

> Witam
> Zamówilem zastaw z Wow no i teraz jest taka szansa ze gdy sie uda samym artro bd mogł kogos poratowac.
> Jakie sa szanse samym artro w 6 tyg ?


Według statystyk około 90%, jeśli masz art możesz spróbować, jego zastosowanie, nie ma wpływu na późniejsze przyjęcie zestawu z WoW,  a jest szansa, że zanim dotrze zestaw będziesz już po wszystkim. Ważne by przyjąć poprawnie art, według zaleceń zamieszczonych na stronie min WoW.

----------


## lokowka

> Ile kosztuje i co muszę ściemniać ,żeby otrzymać go tez recept?


 W aptece około 50 zł, możesz powiedzieć, że dla babci, że babcia zawsze to bierze na stawy a teraz są deszcze i bardzo ją boli, a zapisów do jej lekarza na ten rok już nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W aptece około 50 zł, możesz powiedzieć, że dla babci, że babcia zawsze to bierze na stawy a teraz są deszcze i bardzo ją boli, a zapisów do jej lekarza na ten rok już nie ma.


I myślisz że to poskutkuje? i że dam radę to kupić ?

----------


## lokowka

> I myślisz że to poskutkuje? i że dam radę to kupić ?


Ja zamawiałam, bo nie bardzo miałam czas i możliwość chodzenia po aptekach, ale często dziewczyny pisały, że w taki sposób udało im się kupić, lub, że wysyłały chłopaka do rodzinnego po receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z WoW. W 100% skuteczny. Wysyłka ekspresowa. Na życzenie wyślę zdjęcia     rafalala69@interia.pl

----------


## w kropce

czy pojawienie sie krwwienia mimo iz nie były przyjmowane zadne srodki oznacza poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie art. wiem co przezywacie i daje gwarancje. Pisz;  agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Tygrysiaca

Dziewczyny miałam napisać, wczoraj byłam u lekarza, wszystko jest ok ciąży nie ma  :Big Grin: , są jeszcze jakieś resztki, ale doktor powiedział, żebym poczekała do pierwszej miesiączki i wtedy przyszła na kontrolę. Jestem taka szczęśliwa, że to już po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny chetnie pomoge i sprzedam opakowanie.   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny miałam napisać, wczoraj byłam u lekarza, wszystko jest ok ciąży nie ma , są jeszcze jakieś resztki, ale doktor powiedział, żebym poczekała do pierwszej miesiączki i wtedy przyszła na kontrolę. Jestem taka szczęśliwa, że to już po wszystkim


Chciałam zapytać ppo jakim czasie od wzięcia tabletek poszłaś do lekarza.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytając te komentarze przeczytałam :


Przestrzegam przed zamawianiem u tej koleżanki.
Po wpłaceniu pieniędzy kontakt totalnie się urwał. 
Przykro, że są tutaj ludzie, którzy żerują na innych. 
Koleżanka trochę się przejedzie, bo Internet to świetne narzędzie do wyszukiwania różnych rzeczy.
Agaciaaa0007 do zobaczenia w Stalowej Woli!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dariawwo1992@wp.pl
pomocy . kupię tabletki

----------


## Tygrysiaca

> Chciałam zapytać ppo jakim czasie od wzięcia tabletek poszłaś do lekarza.?


Byłam po 3 dniach od brania tabletek, ciągle krwawiła, ale mimo to dziewczyna z którą rozmawiałam w trakcie brania tabletek doradziła, by iść jak najszybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dariawwo1992@wp.pl
> pomocy . kupię tabletki


Daria coś chyba nie tak, od 30 października szukasz leków, nie chce mi się wierzyć, że przez 3 tygodnie nikogo nie znalazłaś, przecież Twoja ciąża ma już minimum 8-9 tygodni, planujesz jednak urodzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie art.   monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was zażyła Art w 4/5tc ?  pomógł, czy mam czekać do późniejszych tygodni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej nie czekaj, art czestko.działa dopiero za którymś tam podejściem, wiec warto mieć zapas czasu i.kasy na te próby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję serdecznie za odpowiedz. Ktoś napisał ,że w 4/5 tc nie działa . Mi otwarcie lekarz powiedział ,że do 6tc najlepiej jak bym to zrobiła...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co do tego myślę że nie mam obowiązku si3 tłumaczyć ale jeśli będzie taka potrzeba i nie znajdę tanich tabletek to zrobię to nawet w 11 12 czy 13tygodniu nie mogę poprostu urodzić.niedawn była tu pani która za 40zł chciała sprzedać tabletki !mogła załatwić prosto z apteki ślad po niej zaginął  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam: monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co do tego myślę że nie mam obowiązku si3 tłumaczyć ale jeśli będzie taka potrzeba i nie znajdę tanich tabletek to zrobię to nawet w 11 12 czy 13tygodniu nie mogę poprostu urodzić.niedawn była tu pani która za 40zł chciała sprzedać tabletki !mogła załatwić prosto z apteki ślad po niej zaginął


Poszukaj po aptekach a jak chcesz kupić to naszykuj sobie około 150 zł za 12 sztuk, taniej nie kupisz, przykro mi ale to biznes, więc nie wierz, że komuś cudem zostało całe opakowanie, lub akurat 12 sztuk, bo po 8 zadziałało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję serdecznie za odpowiedz. Ktoś napisał ,że w 4/5 tc nie działa . Mi otwarcie lekarz powiedział ,że do 6tc najlepiej jak bym to zrobiła...


Cóż, mnie w 5 tygodniu nie pomogło, na kontroli ginekolog powiedział, że nie było widać , jeszcze płodu i dlatego, nic się nie stało, kazał kupić kolejne tabletki i czekać do 45 dnia ciąży.

----------


## Gosiaaaaaaaa

Ja za całe opakowanie zapłaciłam 160 zł plus 26 wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem także można taniej tylko trzeba poszukać i pamiętać żeby paczka była ze sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja za całe opakowanie zapłaciłam 160 zł plus 26 wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem także można taniej tylko trzeba poszukać i pamiętać żeby paczka była ze sprawdzeniem


Możesz podać namiar?

----------


## Gosiaaaaaaaa

> Możesz podać namiar?


Napisz do mnie : takjuzwyszlo@gazeta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gosia rozumiem, że to Ty sprzedajesz? Leki są z apteki, na pewno oryginalne?

----------


## Gosiaaaaaaaa

> Gosia rozumiem, że to Ty sprzedajesz? Leki są z apteki, na pewno oryginalne?


Nie ja n8ie sprzedaje ja po prostu też kupowałam i wyszł9o taniej niż tu pisałyście
 i oryginalne były ze sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co mam zrobić jeżeli na mnie to nie podziała? doradźcie coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co mam zrobić jeżeli na mnie to nie podziała? doradźcie coś


Gosiaaa Ci odpowie ona już jest po , więc ma pojęcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz do mnie : takjuzwyszlo@gazeta.pl


A możesz podać numer bezpośrednio do tej osoby nie mam czasu na maile, a potrzebuje tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w takim razie Gosiu doradź coś, zaczynam 5'ty tydzień i boje się że jak się nie uda to będę żyć z upośledzonym dzieckiem, a tego nie chcę na zabieg też nie mam kasy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny a to nie jest czasem tak, że jak się nie uda tymi tabletkami to i tak i tak trzeba usunąć? przecież robi się różne badania w trakcie ciąży. wydaje mi się że jeśli nic nie będzie się działo to najlepiej iść do lekarza i pościemniać że bolał brzuch, że się krwawiło i zasugerować lekarzowi że chcesz wykonać badania czy wszystko z dzieckiem ok bo zaniepokoiły cie takie i takie dolegliwośći?

----------


## lokowka

> dziewczyny a to nie jest czasem tak, że jak się nie uda tymi tabletkami to i tak i tak trzeba usunąć? przecież robi się różne badania w trakcie ciąży. wydaje mi się że jeśli nic nie będzie się działo to najlepiej iść do lekarza i pościemniać że bolał brzuch, że się krwawiło i zasugerować lekarzowi że chcesz wykonać badania czy wszystko z dzieckiem ok bo zaniepokoiły cie takie i takie dolegliwośći?


Badania prenatalne robi się najwcześniej po zakończeniu pierwszego trymestru a i tak nie wszystkie na niektóre trzeba czekać do 21 tygodnia. Z artem jest tak że nie widać od razu zmian, dziecko może być pozornie zdrowe a kilka tygodni, miesięcy po porodzie ujawnią się choroby, przecież np autyzmu też nie widać na badaniach, czy białaczki a przecież dzieci na nie chorują . Art uszkadza nerki, mózg, odruchy, serce, nerki. Nie znam nikogo kto by zdecydował się urodzić dziecko po art, a sama jestem już ponad półtora roku po i przez ten czas miałam kontakt z wieloma kobietami, żadna się nie zdecydowała donosić ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to to jakaś masakra jest normalnie bo jak kobieta jest w desperacji i szuka pomocy to jak w końcu jej się uda dostać tabletki toż to przecież już może być 10tc albo i później. i co wtedy? próbować dalej faszerując się tabletkami? a jak się nie uda to co? przecież ciężko jest znaleźć potem zaufanego lekarza żeby dokonał tzw. "skrobanki"

tak się zastanawiam do którego tygodnia można farmakologicznie skutecznie usunąć niechcianą ciążę?

widziałam już różne opinie: a to że do 9 najbezpieczniej, potem parę razy jakieś laski wypowiadały się że usuwały w ten sposób a to w 10,11 a nawet 12tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co do tego myślę że nie mam obowiązku si3 tłumaczyć ale jeśli będzie taka potrzeba i nie znajdę tanich tabletek to zrobię to nawet w 11 12 czy 13tygodniu nie mogę poprostu urodzić.niedawn była tu pani która za 40zł chciała sprzedać tabletki !mogła załatwić prosto z apteki ślad po niej zaginął




i jak udało Ci się? ja jestem w 10tc i nadal szukam. Trochę się martwię czy to nie za późno już ale jestem tak samo zdeterminowana jak ty

----------


## lokowka

> to to jakaś masakra jest normalnie bo jak kobieta jest w desperacji i szuka pomocy to jak w końcu jej się uda dostać tabletki toż to przecież już może być 10tc albo i później. i co wtedy? próbować dalej faszerując się tabletkami? a jak się nie uda to co? przecież ciężko jest znaleźć potem zaufanego lekarza żeby dokonał tzw. "skrobanki"
> 
> tak się zastanawiam do którego tygodnia można farmakologicznie skutecznie usunąć niechcianą ciążę?
> 
> widziałam już różne opinie: a to że do 9 najbezpieczniej, potem parę razy jakieś laski wypowiadały się że usuwały w ten sposób a to w 10,11 a nawet 12tc


Bezpiecznie można do 12 tygodnia, na stronie WoW jest podany 9 tydzień, ponieważ po 9 tygodniu może wzrosnąć ryzyko powikłań  no i powinno się mieć już całe opakowanie gdyby  3 dawki nie podziałały,  jakiś rok temu pisała ze mną dziewczyna która była w połowie 14 tygodnia była to jej 3 próba, ale w końcu się udało. Jeśli macie jakie s pytania piszcie lokowka@yahoo.com, postaram się odpowiedzieć.

----------


## Gosiaaaaaaaa

Ja byłam pod koniec 7ego tyg. i dla pewności wzięłam całe opakowanie. Co do numeru to nie podaje go na forum, bo nie wiem czy ktoś sobie tego życzy. Z tego co czytałam to jak Ci się nie uda za pierwszym razem możesz próbować ponownie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo zamówić zestaw z tabletka Ru 486, z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org, która  w połączeniu z misoprostolem ( art) wymiata ciążę w 98% przypadków. 
Nawet jeśli jakimś cudem ci się nie uda, to organizacje te wyślą ci za darmo kolejny zestaw do odbicia ciąży, ewentualnie załatwia klinikę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

150zł za  12 szt. 

barbara.kierasinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny do 12 tyg. spokojnie pozniej moga sie pojawic powiklania no i im pozniej tym wiekszy bol. Sprzedam cale opakowanie: agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam pod koniec 7ego tyg. i dla pewności wzięłam całe opakowanie. Co do numeru to nie podaje go na forum, bo nie wiem czy ktoś sobie tego życzy. Z tego co czytałam to jak Ci się nie uda za pierwszym razem możesz próbować ponownie.


a to jest sprawdzone źródło? ktoś jeszcze oprócz ciebie korzystał z tego?
wybacz ale trochę jestem sceptyczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak udało Ci się? ja jestem w 10tc i nadal szukam. Trochę się martwię czy to nie za późno już ale jestem tak samo zdeterminowana jak ty



witam niestety szukam dalej  :Frown:  dariawwo1992@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam ze sprawdzonego źródła i nie tylko ja z tego co tu dziewczyny pisały
 lokówka mi dała namiar  tylko ja płaciłam 150 zł za 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

140 zł za 12 sztuk plus przesyłka
arthrotec12@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak chcesz zajmować się życiem innych i w swoim mniemaniu naprawiać świat 
to lepiej zgłoś forum na maszwybor.net
tam jak chwalą się jego administratorki podobno się setki kobiet przewija
a nie taki stary nic nie znaczący wątek których jest dziesiątki w internecie i ciągle powstają nowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. Na maszwybor.net jest bardzo sympatycznie, iintymne i przedewszystkim merytoryczne.

----------


## Natu

Ale na maszwybor nic nie mozna kupic  :Frown:  ja brałam namiar od Tygrysiacy, bałam się , że to oszustwo, ale cena była dobra i nie miałam wyboru, paczka doszła, w środku tabletki całe opakowanie, otworzyłam obejrzałam i dopiero zapłaciłam,  w sumie z paczką zapłaciłam 177 zł, teraz czekam bo w czwartek mam wolne to zacznę jutro po szkole, bardzo się boje, będę sama,  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To prawda.  Na maszwybor.net nikt nie wstawia ogłoszeń o sprzedaży bo to jest u nich zabronione. 
Forum ma ogromną wiedzę jeśli chodzi o przesyłki z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org.  
Od wzorów przelewów, przez wzory pisma do uc po wiedzę dotyczącą samej akcji, zarówno z zestawem jak i arthrotekiem. Dziewczyny są na prawdę do rany przyłoż :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nic nie mozna kupic? prosze cie, 
wystawianie ogloszen jest zabronione bo podaja jedynie swoj "sprawdzony namiar", zero konkurencji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A to prawda też dostałam wiadomość prywatną, że jak chce to dziewczyna poda mi namiar na osobę od której ona kupiła leki i że są w 100% oryginalne i  że tanie bo zapłaciła tylko 250 zł za 12 sztuk. i żebym nie dała się oszukać ona mi ten namiar da za jakąś gwiazdkę rangi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to prawda też dostałam wiadomość prywatną, że jak chce to dziewczyna poda mi namiar na osobę od której ona kupiła leki i że są w 100% oryginalne i  że tanie bo zapłaciła tylko 250 zł za 12 sztuk. i żebym nie dała się oszukać ona mi ten namiar da za jakąś gwiazdkę rangi


To chyba ci się fora pomyliły..  Jaką gwiazdkę rangi? O.czym ty mówisz? 
Założe się że nigdy na tym forum nie byłaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba było delikwentke zgłosić do moderacji. 
Tam nie wolno handlować, bo to jest mocno karalne a te dziewczyny są na obserwowanym z racji popularności forum 

Nawet w polityce był o nim artykuł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny im wczesniej tym lepiej i mniejszy ból. Ja kupilam dwa opakowania od  monika.00000@o2.pl  po max. 2 dniach mialam przesylke u siebie. Szybko, sprawie i spokojnie mozna zadac pytanie. Naprawde polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje wykonac zabieg skrobanki . czy ma ktos jakiegos lekarza ?  
15 tydz. pomorskie . dziewczyny pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 września 2014 o 09:43

Justyno
Tak poinformowalam… smiech na sali… najpierw kazali sie zapierac ze leki za darmo a dzisiaj napisali zebym jednak przyznala sie do darowizny… sorry dzisiaj to juz jest po ptakach bo wczoraj zlozylam oswiadczenie ze leki sa za darmo jak teraz powiem ze jednak zaplacilam darowizne to mnie oskarza o skladanie falszywych zeznan.. I UC w wawie


Wpis z bloga mw maszwybor.net/blog/?p=126

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i?
Wpis wyrwany z kontekstu.. 
Tyczy się tego że womenonweb.org kazaly zapierać się dziewczynie że paczkę ma za darmo ( co jest prawdą). 
Co maszwybor.net ma do tego bo nie rozumiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć
w zeszlym tygdniu bylam u ginekologa który oznajmił mnie, ze jestem w 5-6tyg. (czyli w w tej "gorszej" opcji teraz jestem w 7, wiem na pewno ze serce juz biło. Moj narzeczony jest w niebowzięty ja niestety nie jestem. Mozna powiedzieć, ze jestem załamana cała stytuacja, nie moge jesc, spac, po prostu MASAKRA. mam pytanie odnośnie tych tabletek. Po pierwsze czy 7-8 tyg to nie jest za pozno, a po drugie, jeżeli dojdzie do krwawienia to bede musiała w niedługim czasie zgłosić się do lekarza i czy oni nie wykryją co było powodem poronienia? ze brałam jakieś środki? dzięki za pomoc  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam lub przekażę osobiście 662846770

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpowiem na wszystkie pytania  monika.00000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W razie pytań jw.tez odpowiem i wyjaśnię 662846770

----------


## martaaaa

Czesc ja kupilam tabletki CYTOTEC 12 sztuk 300 wszystko bylo ladnie zapakowane pewne zrodlo. podaje meila. mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## martaaaa

Nie jest za pozno mozesz to zrobic do 12 tyg wezmiesz 4 tab pod jezyk co trzy godz jas to przeszlam meczylam sie 6 godz na koniec pojechalam do szpitala uznano za poronienie jakby co to mam jeszcze tab 12 szt 350 zl pisz na meila. mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## lokowka

> Cześć
> w zeszlym tygdniu bylam u ginekologa który oznajmił mnie, ze jestem w 5-6tyg. (czyli w w tej "gorszej" opcji teraz jestem w 7, wiem na pewno ze serce juz biło. Moj narzeczony jest w niebowzięty ja niestety nie jestem. Mozna powiedzieć, ze jestem załamana cała stytuacja, nie moge jesc, spac, po prostu MASAKRA. mam pytanie odnośnie tych tabletek. Po pierwsze czy 7-8 tyg to nie jest za pozno, a po drugie, jeżeli dojdzie do krwawienia to bede musiała w niedługim czasie zgłosić się do lekarza i czy oni nie wykryją co było powodem poronienia? ze brałam jakieś środki? dzięki za pomoc


Nie jest za późno, spokojnie możesz próbować z art, jak dojdzie do krwawienia powinnaś zgłosić się jak najszybciej do lekarza ( w końcu martwisz się o ciąże), lekarz nie wykryje co było powodem poronienia, chyba że weźmiesz dopochwowo, dlatego w Twojej sytuacji odradzam tą metodę, a i zakładam, że masz tylko jedną próbę, więc lepiej jakbyś miała całe opakowanie, dziewczyny pisały, że kupowały 20 sztuk za 250zł czy nawet za 160zł, musisz poszukać po forum, w razie pytań pisz tu lub bezpośrednio na maila lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w wekend próba, opiszcie jak to mniej więcej wyglądało, chodzi mi o prawidłowy przebieg, po jakim czasie się zaczyna, a po jakim powinno się skończyć, art. mam z apteki
proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## lokowka

> Witam, w wekend próba, opiszcie jak to mniej więcej wyglądało, chodzi mi o prawidłowy przebieg, po jakim czasie się zaczyna, a po jakim powinno się skończyć, art. mam z apteki
> proszę o odpowiedź


4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język np 12, 15, 18, mogą wystąpić bóle brzucha, biegunka,  bóle głowy , krwawienie może się pojawić już po 1 dawce lub kilka godzin po 3, nie ma na to reguły, krwawienie zależy od tygodnia ciąży, jakie masz miesiączki w ogóle, od tego jak macica ci się powiększyła, jeśli krwawienie nie wystąpi po 3 dawce możesz przyjąć kolejną, jeśli krwawienie wystąpi po 1 czy 2 dawce i tak musisz przyjąć 3 dawki. W razie pytań pisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jest za pozno mozesz to zrobic do 12 tyg wezmiesz 4 tab pod jezyk co trzy godz jas to przeszlam meczylam sie 6 godz na koniec pojechalam do szpitala uznano za poronienie jakby co to mam jeszcze tab 12 szt 350 zl pisz na meila. mijanowakowska74@interia.pl


Kupiłaś 12 za 300  teraz chcesz sprzedać 12 za 350 a czym w takim razie poroniłaś siłą woli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam niestety szukam dalej  dariawwo1992@wp.pl


Dziewczyno, albo kup w aptece , albo odżałuj te 200 zł zaraz będzie już za późno nawet na zabieg w klinice i raczej te 200 zł to i tak taniej niż wychowywać dziecko przez 20 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język np 12, 15, 18, mogą wystąpić bóle brzucha, biegunka,  bóle głowy , krwawienie może się pojawić już po 1 dawce lub kilka godzin po 3, nie ma na to reguły, krwawienie zależy od tygodnia ciąży, jakie masz miesiączki w ogóle, od tego jak macica ci się powiększyła, jeśli krwawienie nie wystąpi po 3 dawce możesz przyjąć kolejną, jeśli krwawienie wystąpi po 1 czy 2 dawce i tak musisz przyjąć 3 dawki. W razie pytań pisz


Dzięki będę informować na bieżąco o przebiegu, jak zostanie tabletek to będą na sprzedaż po cenie, za opakowanie 20szt. w aptece mój facet płacił 49,60zł bez recepty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy jest ktoś w posiadaniu tyych tabletek i chce sprzedać? Prosze pisac na e0maila joanna-pas.93@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kurde najabardziej boje sie, ze ktoś się zorientuje, że "maczałam w tym palce", że to nie było zwykłe poronienie;/ czy na 101% jeżeli wezme je pod język i odczekam podanie tych 3 dawek to żaden lekarz nie zorientuje się ze wziełam tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy jest ktos w stanie pomoc zdobyc tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki będę informować na bieżąco o przebiegu, jak zostanie tabletek to będą na sprzedaż po cenie, za opakowanie 20szt. w aptece mój facet płacił 49,60zł bez recepty


to gdzie ta apteka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to gdzie ta apteka?


co za różnica gdzie? po prostu jemu sprzedali bo się leczył nie dawno i wzioł na siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jest tutaj ktoś kto już to przeszedł?potrzebuję pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co za różnica gdzie? po prostu jemu sprzedali bo się leczył nie dawno i wzioł na siebie


no to miałaś problem z głowy z poszukiwaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ty już masz to za sobą? Ja już próbuje drugi raz , za pierwszym ledwo krewka mi poleciała, dziś już jest inna reakcja mojego organizmu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś arthrotec z pewnego źródła? najlepiej opakowanie 20 tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> caprioa odpisałam Ci




Tygrysica, potrzebuję sprawdzony namiar, pilne - jestem w piątym tygodniu. natalia.t@poczta.fm

----------


## lokowka

> kurde najabardziej boje sie, ze ktoś się zorientuje, że "maczałam w tym palce", że to nie było zwykłe poronienie;/ czy na 101% jeżeli wezme je pod język i odczekam podanie tych 3 dawek to żaden lekarz nie zorientuje się ze wziełam tabletki?


Jeśli weźmiesz je pod języki ginekolog się nie zorientuje jaka była przyczyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to miałaś problem z głowy z poszukiwaniem


z poszukiwaniem tak, ale boję się że coraz więcej opini jest że to nie działa
jeśli się uda to resztę tabletek odsprzedamy po cenie, życzę powodzenia i trzymajcie za nas kciuki jutro 
ps. jak jest pewniej dopochwowo czy doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec forte. Dokładnie wytłumaczę jak należny zażywać tabletki poronne. Jestem w stałym kontakcie tel. nr 691-485-943. Cena 140 zł. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka.Proszę nie przepłacać którzy wystawiają tabletki po 300 zł i więcej. Ja chcę tylko zwrot za wizytę u lekarza który wystawił receptę, udzielił informacji i zakup tabletek. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zalecam dopochwowo , pod język u mnie nie zadziałało... a w dodatku strasznie "niesmaczne" uczucie  ;/

----------


## lokowka

Dopochwowo rozpuszczają się do 72 godzin i nie ma możliwości wyciągnięcia rdzeni a te bezwzględnie należy usunąć , bo ich namiar może blokować skurcze, poza tym jeśli chcesz szybko iść do gina to powinnaś brać pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diclofenak nie wchłania się przez śluzówke, wiec na pewno nie zaszkodzi. 
Tak samo nie hamuje akcji skurczowej.
To tylko kwestia bezpieczeństwa, w momencie gdy trzeba będzie udać się do lekarza. 
Obie metody mają statystycznie taka sama skuteczność, ale jak wiadomo statystyka żadko ma się do rzeczywistości. 
Na każdą kobietę oddzialywuje to inaczej.
U jednej szybciej pójdzie dopochwowo u innej podjezykowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mozecie pomoc w zdobyciu tabletek ? M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diclofenak
Działania niepożądane

Przewód pokarmowy
    odbijanie, niestrawność, nudności, bóle w nadbrzuszu, wzdęcia, wiatry, biegunka, zaparcie, brak łaknienia; może również uczynnić chorobę wrzodową żołądka lub dwunastnicy i w konsekwencji spowodować krwawienie z przewodu pokarmowego (smoliste stolce, niedokrwistość). W pojedynczych przypadkach może spowodować zaostrzenie wrzodziejącego zapalenia okrężnicy lub choroby Leśniowskiego i Crohna, a także niespecyficzne krwotoczne zapalenie okrężnicy. Rzadko upośledza czynność wątroby, co objawia się zwiększoną aktywnością aminotransferaz w surowicy (podczas długotrwałego stosowania kontrolować czynność wątroby).

Nerki
    ostra niewydolność nerek, krwiomocz, białkomocz, śródmiąszowe zapalenie nerek, zespół nerczycowy, martwica brodawek nerkowych.

Skóra
    uczuleniowe reakcje skórne, osutka, pokrzywka, rzadko wielopostaciowy rumień wysiękowy, plamica, zespół Stevensa-Johnsona, zespół Lyella, erytrodermia, wypadanie włosów.

Ponadto bóle i zawroty głowy, osłabienie, zmęczenie, rozdrażnienie, depresja, zaburzenia snu, zatrzymanie płynów, obrzęki, parestezje, zaburzenia równowagi. W długotrwałym leczeniu może wystąpić niedokrwistość, leukopenia, małopłytkowość oraz zapalenie trzustki. Podawany preparat może powodować reakcje miejscowe (podrażnienie, uczucie parcia, pieczenie) Stosowany na skórę (też w jonoforezie i fonoforezie) może powodować zaczerwienienia, świąd, osutkę. Przedawkowanie nie daje typowego obrazu klinicznego. Brak antidotum i leczenia swoistego. Stosować leczenie objawowe oraz płukanie żołądka, podawać węgiel aktywowany.

Ciąża

W I i II trymestrze badania na grupie kobiet ciężarnych nie potwierdziły istnienia ryzyka dla płodu

Dalej uważasz że nie ma różnicy jak go przyjmiesz? Nawet WoW radzi pod język? Tylko Masz wybior radzi inaczej, żeby mniejszej ilości dziewczyn się udało i musiały zamawiać od nich zestawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 nr pod ktorym mozesz poprosic o pomoc mi dobrali srodki ktore pomogly w 12tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art. forte jest gorszy bo ma więcej środka przeciwbólowego i dlatego hamuje skurcze, a skurcze muszą być wiec lepsze jest zwykły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do wszystkich zaglądających tu dziewczyn. Czy jest tu dziewczyna która zażyła arthrotec po 9 tc?

Widzicie mój problem polega na tym, że byłam cały czas zdecydowana że chce usunąć, ale chłopak z którym jestem nie pozwala mi na to i jakoś jak patrzę na jego minę i łzy w oczach jak mówię o tym że nie chcę tego dziecka to mięknie mi serce. Wcześniej bardzo się kochaliśmy ale ja odkąd wiem, że jestem w ciąży przestałam cokolwiek do niego czuć i wiem, że nie chcę już z nim być. Owszem myślałam wcześniej o założeniu rodziny z nim ale nie po takim krótkim czasie (jesteśmy ze sobą dopiero pół roku). Co gorsza mam nawet takie wrażenie że obecny partner zrobił to specjalnie żebym zaszła w ciążę żeby mnie zatrzymać (wcześniej coś mu napomknęłam że potrzebuję trochę czasu bo nie jestem gotowa na związek i prosiłam a wręcz błagałam go żeby uważał bo nie chcę ciąży i bez zabezpieczenia nie ma sexu a tu niespodzianka). 
A do tego jeszcze nie otrząsnęłam się po rozstaniu z ex. Ex chciał do mnie wrócić ale jak mu powiedziałam że mam nowego faceta i to w dodatku zaszłam z nim w ciążę to odpuścił - co dla mnie jest oczywiste i rozumiem go.  Jak mówił że chce do mnie wrócić to ja nie chciałam a teraz cały czas gdybam i się zastanawiam.
Jestem kompletnie załamana, ja nie chcę tego dziecka i nie chcę rodzić tylko przez wzgląd na to że szkoda mi mojego obecnego partnera ale jednocześnie boję się usunąć. Boję się że coś mi się stanie bo to już prawie 11tc a będę całkowicie sama bo nie mogę nikomu powiedzieć co zamierzam. Pomóżcie proszę bo oszaleję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny potrzebuje art... pisalam do monika.00000@o2.pl ale cisza z jej str str. Pilnie prosze pomozcie

----------


## Gosiaaaaaaaa

> Hej dziewczyny potrzebuje art... pisalam do monika.00000@o2.pl ale cisza z jej str str. Pilnie prosze pomozcie


Napisz do mnie podam Ci numer z którego ja brałam takjuzwyszlo2gazeta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ponownie cały czas poszukuje tabletek.dariawwo1992@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje tabletek, zapłace każde pienądze oby tylko źródło było w 120% sprawdzone, kamo531@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz do mnie podam Ci numer z którego ja brałam takjuzwyszlo2gazeta.pl


Gosiaaaaaa a jaki koszt z tego zrodla g-miazga@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem prawdopodobnie w 5 tygodniu z tego co liczę kupiłam arthrotec zwykły zazylam juz 2 dawki dopochwowo 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i na razie tylko dreszcze i straszne bóle brzucha. CO MAM DALEJ ROBIĆ POMOZCIE!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zażyj doustnie kochana między dziasło a policzek rdzeń wypluj nie popijać najlepiej dużo ruchu jak najbardziej męczącego nie siedzieć w miejscu nie brać nospy mam ta sytuację już za sobą teraz wpadłam znowu  :Frown:  wina tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zażyj doustnie kochana między dziasło a policzek rdzeń wypluj nie popijać najlepiej dużo ruchu jak najbardziej męczącego nie siedzieć w miejscu nie brać nospy mam ta sytuację już za sobą teraz wpadłam znowu  :Frown:  wina tabletek.

----------


## Gosiaaaaaaaa

> Gosiaaaaaa a jaki koszt z tego zrodla g-miazga@wp.pl


Ja za całe opakowanie płaciłam 160 zł plus 26 wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osobiście polecam dopochwowo, wzięłam doustnie tak jak tu było polecane i nic nie pomogło. Dziś jest 2 dzień do kuracji i w poniedziałek jadę do gina i zobacze czy zadziałało . Jak mi się uda to mogę odprzedać to co mi zostało. Miałam 2 opakowania i zostało mi się 12 szt.Wzięłam tego tyle,że powinno mi się udać... 

 Zdołowało mnie to ,że się umówiłam z kobietą w celu kupna Art. na mieście a ona nie przyszła, zostawiając mnie  z tym problemem... Uważajcie na to od kogo kupujecie! Dam wam znać . Trzymam za was kciuki!

----------


## karola27

prosze o pomoc potrzebuje tabletek na poronienie pilne bardzo prosze o pomoc

----------


## karola27

witam czy masz moze te tabletki potrzebuje pomocy i to jak najszybciej

----------


## karola27

gdzie moge dostac te tabletki potrzebuje pomocy pomozcie mi

----------


## karola27

pomozcie mi znalez namiary na tabletki prosze moj email kfabianska23@interia.pl blagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę pomóc jak sama bede coś wiedziała , a będę dopiero w poniedziałek wieczorem.. Pomóżcie jej ! Tylko nie róbcie nikomu nadziei. Najgorzej jest mieć tę nadzieje że się kupi i ktoś po prostu nie przyjdzie na umówione spotkanie...  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc dziewczyny proszę o radę wczoraj bralam artotec pierwsza dawka o 17 4 tabl.pod jezyk nastepna dawka o 20 czułam ból brzucha jak na okres bolały mnie krzyże po czułam też skurcze w pochwie i krwawiłam dość sporo przed trzecią dawką poszłam do łazienki i poczułam jak coś dużego ze mnie wypada dwa razy nie widziałam tylko jak to wyglądało  bole lekko ustały krwawilam w nocy i dzisiaj też tak jak w trakcie okresu cały czas się zastanawiam czy już jest po wszystkim...pomóżcie kiedy zrobic usg czy badanie krwi?

----------


## sorpreska

hej,
ja sie dowiedzialam ze jestem w ciazy we wtorek,(5 tydzien) wczoraj bylam u lekarza rodzinnego i powiedzialam ze potrzebuje recepte dla dziadka,(mialam pesel i adres dziadka) o nic nie pytal, przepisal...tabletki musieli zamawiac w hurtowni wiec dopiero dzisiaj je odebralam...o 10:45 pierwsza dawka-4 pod jezyk, gorzki nie przyjemny smak, dretwienie jezyka ale narazie nic sie nie dzieje.....

----------


## sorpreska

chcialam jeszcze dodac ze siedzialam na naprawde wielu forach i karcili dziewczyny za to co chca zrobic, ale to jest indywidualna sprawa kazdej osoby, wiec w razie wuu bede na biezaco informowala, moze moja pomoc sie komus przyda...

----------


## lokowka

> czesc dziewczyny proszę o radę wczoraj bralam artotec pierwsza dawka o 17 4 tabl.pod jezyk nastepna dawka o 20 czułam ból brzucha jak na okres bolały mnie krzyże po czułam też skurcze w pochwie i krwawiłam dość sporo przed trzecią dawką poszłam do łazienki i poczułam jak coś dużego ze mnie wypada dwa razy nie widziałam tylko jak to wyglądało  bole lekko ustały krwawilam w nocy i dzisiaj też tak jak w trakcie okresu cały czas się zastanawiam czy już jest po wszystkim...pomóżcie kiedy zrobic usg czy badanie krwi?


Jeśli cały czas krwawisz, "żywą" krwią, wygląda to bardzo dobrze, na usg możesz iść nawet dziś,  idź powiedź, że jesteś w ciąży w nocy zaczęłaś krwawić, Twój lekarz dziś nie przyjmuje, a Ty boisz się stracić dziecko, powinni od ręki przyjąć Cię poza kolejką i zrobić usg dopochwowe, jeśli chcesz iść na badanie krwi idź dziś i w poniedziałek

----------


## karola27

dziekuje bardzo potrzebuje pomocy

----------


## kukiz87

Posiadam art 50   20 szt całe nowe opakownie , sprzedam za 250 zł meil  geric87@wp.pl

z dziewczyna sie zastanowilismy na spokojnie porozmawialismy i jednak chcemy...

----------


## kukiz87

Posiadam art 50   20 szt całe nowe opakownie , sprzedam za 250 zł meil  geric87@wp.pl

z dziewczyna sie zastanowilismy na spokojnie porozmawialismy i jednak chcemy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedz
krwawię cały czas "żywą"krwia ale teraz nie jest tego aż tak dużo,skrzepy leciały wczoraj 
mam bóle podbrzusza tak jak przy okresie ale czuję się całkiem dobrze
zastanawiałam się właśnie czy mówić lekarzowi że jestem w ciąży czy udawać że o niczym nie wiedziałam
bylam w 6 tygodniu według badania krwi 
mam nadzieję że jest już po wszystkim do lekarza nie dam rady iść wcześniej jak w poniedziałek to dowiem się wszystkiego oby było ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedz
> krwawię cały czas "żywą"krwia ale teraz nie jest tego aż tak dużo,skrzepy leciały wczoraj 
> mam bóle podbrzusza tak jak przy okresie ale czuję się całkiem dobrze
> zastanawiałam się właśnie czy mówić lekarzowi że jestem w ciąży czy udawać że o niczym nie wiedziałam
> bylam w 6 tygodniu według badania krwi 
> mam nadzieję że jest już po wszystkim do lekarza nie dam rady iść wcześniej jak w poniedziałek to dowiem się wszystkiego oby było ok


po jakim czasie się u ciebie zaczeło coś dziać? możesz opisać? jestem w trakcie po drugiej dawce i nic tylko lekkie plamienie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po pierwszej dawce miałam silne dreszcze ból brzucha,gdy wziełam drugą zaczełam najpierw plamic a pózniej krwawiłam ;żywą; krwią leciało ze mnie sporo zaczeły wypadać małe skrzepy ,bolał mnie dól brzucha jak na okres i trochę mocniej, krzyże też bolą czułam skórcze w pochwie ale nie duże i tak jakby mnie gniotły jajniki jakby ktoś je ściskał
było to miej więcej 4 godziny po pierwszej dawce a godzinę po drugiej,trochę skakałam,robiłam brzuszki :Smile: ,godzinę przed ostatnią dawką poszłam do toalety ...miałam tez biegunkę i poczułam jakby mi coś dużego obślizgłego wypadło raz i drugi niestety nie zdążyłam zobaczyć jak wyglądało....ale myślę  że to było to...cały czas mocno krwawiłam musiałam iść spać bo byłam słaba kręciło mi się w głowie,wymieniałam kilka podpasek,w nocy obudziłam się raz też zmieniłam,dzisiaj dalej krwawię ale mniej tak jak w takcie okresu...mam nadzieję że mi się udało i trzymam za ciebie kciuki :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie, jak liczycie tc? Realny wiek płodu czy od ostatniego dnia okresu? to jest róźnica około 2 tygodni więc sporo, do 9tygodnia realnego wieku można wziać art bezpiecznie czy do 9tc według ostatniego dnia miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

róznie to bywa lekarz liczy od ostatniej miesiączki ale na moim przykladzie powiem że ja zaszlam w ciażę przed ostatnim okresem i okres miałam myślałam że jestem 3-4 tc a byłam w 6 mam nadzieję że byłam
aby to doladnie stwierdzic test ciążowy z krwi albo usg można zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Umowna granica przyjęcia Misoprostolu to 9 tydzien ciąży licząc od dnia ostatniej miesiączki. 
Dziewczyny biorą oczywiście i później, 10,12 14 tydzień... 
Beta nie określi dokładnie w którym tygodniu jesteś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o kant huja te tabletki. ilu z was tak naprawdę się udało? mam wrażenie że to forum to jeden wielki bazar i że handlarze piszą tylko historyjki o udanych próbach, nic więcej oprucz sraczki i dreszczy po tych tabletkach nie można się spodziewać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie. Jestem obecnie w 11tc, wiem że to strasznie późno ale nie mogłam znaleźć tabletek aż wreszcie mi się udało i to dopiero teraz. Powiedzcie mi jakie są konsekwencje nieudanej próby? Co się stanie jak teraz wezmę tabletki i nic się nie będzie działo, zero krwawienia itp? Bo niestety na drugą próbę nie będę miała już czasu więc teraz albo się uda albo nie wiem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;80598]Dziewczyny pomóżcie. Jestem obecnie w 11tc, wiem że to strasznie późno ale nie mogłam znaleźć tabletek aż wreszcie mi się udało i to dopiero teraz. Powiedzcie mi jakie są konsekwencje nieudanej próby? Co się stanie jak teraz wezmę tabletki i nic się nie będzie działo, zero krwawienia itp? Bo niestety na drugą próbę nie będę miała już czasu więc teraz albo się uda albo nie wiem...

lek może zaszkodzić plodowi albo nie
możesz próbowac drugi raz..lub jechać na słowacje tam aborcja jest legalnakosztuje 350 eur.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie można ponowić próbę?

p.s. 
zaskakuje mnie to jak można sprzedawać art za 160-250 zł jak w aptece jest to koszt ok. 50zł, znajdzie się ktoś uczciwy kto nie będzie żądał 160 zł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeżeli np. dzisiaj wezmę tabletki pod język i wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem to mogę  iść jutro rano do lekarza z krwawieniem i jeżeli on  zrobi mi badanie krwi (jakieś standardowe przy poronieniu) to nic nie wykryje? pomocy
czy lekarze nie wykryją co było powodem poronienia???

----------


## lokowka

> jeżeli np. dzisiaj wezmę tabletki pod język i wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem to mogę  iść jutro rano do lekarza z krwawieniem i jeżeli on  zrobi mi badanie krwi (jakieś standardowe przy poronieniu) to nic nie wykryje? pomocy
> czy lekarze nie wykryją co było powodem poronienia???


Możesz iść dziś do lekarza, zrobi on standardowe usg dopochwowe, jak powiesz, że jesteś w ciąży i krwawisz,  lekarz nie jest w stanie określić przyczyny poronienie, chyba, że brałaś dopochwowo

----------


## scholyn

> po jakim czasie można ponowić próbę?
> 
> p.s. 
> zaskakuje mnie to jak można sprzedawać art za 160-250 zł jak w aptece jest to koszt ok. 50zł, znajdzie się ktoś uczciwy kto nie będzie żądał 160 zł?


A co za darmo byś chciała jak kosztuje 50 zł to idź i sobie kup, zobaczysz jakie to proste. Nikt Ci nie sprzeda poniżej 350 zł za opakowanie, konowałowi trzeba posmarować, leki kupić i mieć coś dla siebie, ja mam pewniaka, a Ty idź połaź może dostaniesz, ale czas zmarnujesz debila z siebie zrobisz, bo ruchać to się chce a za leki zapłacić już nie , żenada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żałosna wypowiedź wyżej !!!! Brak słów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co jest do wykrycia po użyciu dopochwowym? czy to rdzeń tabletki się nie rozpuszcza i pozostale wewnątrz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862 dla mnie rowniez jedynymi skutecznymi srodkami okazaly sie zamowione pod tym nr
Bylam po jednej nie udanej probie innymi srodkami oraz po 2 tygodniowym oczekiwaniu na srodki ktore wg do mnie nie dotarly. Byl to juz prawie 13 tydz balam sie ze juz nic nie pomoze a plod zostal uszkodzony wczesniejsza proba ale na szczescie sie udalo i mam juz cale to pieklo za soba. 504307862 dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co jest do wykrycia po użyciu dopochwowym? czy to rdzeń tabletki się nie rozpuszcza i pozostale wewnątrz?


Same tabletki rozpuszczają się do 72 godzin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 504 307 862 dla mnie rowniez jedynymi skutecznymi srodkami okazaly sie zamowione pod tym nr
> Bylam po jednej nie udanej probie innymi srodkami oraz po 2 tygodniowym oczekiwaniu na srodki ktore wg do mnie nie dotarly. Byl to juz prawie 13 tydz balam sie ze juz nic nie pomoze a plod zostal uszkodzony wczesniejsza proba ale na szczescie sie udalo i mam juz cale to pieklo za soba. 504307862 dziekuje i polecam


a co za środki zamówiłaś? I czym próbowałaś za pierwszym razem? Odpisz proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mozecie mi powiedziec czy sie udalo wzielam wczoraj o 19:15 dopochwowo 4 tabletki przed wzieciem 2 dawki zaczal bolec brzuch po 2 dawce po 3 godz zaczely sie skurcze dreszcze zimna zaraz zimne poty biegunka  i oslabienie chwilowe uderzenia goraca szybko przeszlo nie moglam usnac po 3 dawce usnelam wkoncu obudzilam sie nad ranem krwawilam wylecial taki wielki wrecz ogromny galaretowaty przezroczysty skrzep zmierzylam dl jego 15 cm brzuch troche pobolewal brzuch teraz tez czasem ale juz tak nie krwawie myslicie ze moglo sie udac comyslicie ootej ogromnej galarecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mozecie mi powiedziec czy sie udalo wzielam wczoraj o 19:15 dopochwowo 4 tabletki przed wzieciem 2 dawki zaczal bolec brzuch po 2 dawce po 3 godz zaczely sie skurcze dreszcze zimna zaraz zimne poty biegunka  i oslabienie chwilowe uderzenia goraca szybko przeszlo nie moglam usnac po 3 dawce usnelam wkoncu obudzilam sie nad ranem krwawilam wylecial taki wielki wrecz ogromny galaretowaty przezroczysty skrzep zmierzylam dl jego 15 cm brzuch troche pobolewal brzuch teraz tez czasem ale juz tak nie krwawie myslicie ze moglo sie udac comyslicie ootej ogromnej galarecie


Jeśli nie krwawisz biegiem go gina, mogło dojść do poronienia, ale się nie oczyszczasz, lub mimo galarety ciąża trwa nadal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale moze byc mozliwosc ze mimo tej ogromnej galarety plod moze zyc czy bardziej obumarl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Równie dobrze może żyć, jak i być obumarły konieczne jest usg dopochwowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję namiar na naprawdę pewne źródło. Mam mało czasu i cholernie się boję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukaj po forum opinii dziewczyn, weź pod uwagę, czy poza podaniem namiaru udzielają się na forum, jeśli mają pojęcie o temacie, źródło też raczej jest wiarygodne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zgłoszone do prokuratury, oczekujcie jutro w swoich domach policje, poznają po adresie IP

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gorzej jak do ciebie ktos przyjdzie po ip za odwalanie takich akcji i wpisow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ludzie opamietajcie się
nie wiecie co mówicie
konsekwencje prawne wyciągane są tylko u osób które namawiają do aborcji i wykonują ją na kimś
jeżeli chodzi o konsekwencje dla kobiet ktore same dokonuja wyboru to prawnych nie ma nic policja nie zrobi kobieta opowiadającym swoje przeżycia
do tego wtrącać się w nie swoje sprawy ojjj nie ładnie 
każdy z nas ma wybór a jaki to nie nasza sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi ponad pół opakowania, więcej informacji : 724139914

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzeba było się nie puszczać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam właśnie tabl. mają być na jutro, więc jutro działam. Znajdzie się jakaś dobra duszyczka która wesprze?

----------


## lokowka

> Zamówiłam właśnie tabl. mają być na jutro, więc jutro działam. Znajdzie się jakaś dobra duszyczka która wesprze?


Pisz śmiało zaglądam co jakiś czas, ewentualnie bezpośrednio na maila. Pozdrawiam trzymam kciuki i bez stresu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o kant huja te tabletki. ilu z was tak naprawdę się udało? mam wrażenie że to forum to jeden wielki bazar i że handlarze piszą tylko historyjki o udanych próbach, nic więcej oprucz sraczki i dreszczy po tych tabletkach nie można się spodziewać



brałam arth 2x fakt we wczesnych tygodniach bo ok. 3 i 5. może dwa skurcze i trzy kropki krwi.
teraz byłam na usg - 7 tydzień ciąży, ale lekarz nie wyczuwał tętna - czekają mnie kolejne badania - nie wiadomo czy ciąża nie obumarła. tyle w tej kwestii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ludzie skad wziac te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania opakowanie
Prosze pisac na viki.more@go2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam odsprzedam 12 szt arthrotec prosto z apteki
518 - 699- 528

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny tabletki działają tylko na każdą z nas inaczej
mi pomogły...wzielam w czwartek a dzisiaj jest już po wszystkim byłam u lekarza potwierdził poronienie
tylko samopoczucie kiepskie i żal że musiałam tak postąpić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie dziewczyny dotyczące przebiegu poronienia po arthro i objawów udanego poronienia czyli co dzieje się po udanym zabiegu,  mogłaby któraś z was udzielić mi pomocy?

----------


## niemama

Hej a co chciałabyś wiedzieć, u mnie była masakra, dwa podejścia ale po drugim pogotowie stwierdziło poronienie, nie powtórzę już tego nigdy więcej, tabletki brałam raz z numeru 504307862 były w woreczku i niestety nic się po nich nie stało nawet biegunki nie było a i kontakt się urwał a cena  :Frown:  350 zł za 12 sztuk miso i Ru drugi raz z namiaru Tygrysiacy 12 sztuk w blistrze za 100 zł, a u Ciebie to pierwsza próba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Został mi zestaw z Women on Web bo zamówiłam go dla siebie, z racji że długo szedł próbowałam z arthrotec i dopiero za 4 razem się udało. Więc to nie jest tak, że arthrotec nie działa może zadziałać dopiero za którymś razem. Tylko z zestawem ma się pewność że uda się za pierwszym razem. Tylko że jak ktoś będzie próbował tak jak ja po 4 razy i ma dostęp tylko z czarnego rynku po 12 szt w cenie 150-200 to jest nieopłacalne i lepiej kupic zestaw.
Pisać jakby co na arthrotec12@gmail.com  chętnie odpowiem na  jakieś pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam ORYGINALNY ARTHROTEC PROSTO Z APTEKI WARSZAWA 518 699 528

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam...dziewczyny mam problem...9 pazdziernika poroniłam po zastosowaniu art,dopochwowo...krwawiłam z niecałe 2 tygodnie...od tego czasu nie dostałam jeszcze miesiaczki...i od 2 tygodni boli mnie bardzo brzuch oraz odcinek krzyzowo-ledzwiowy...zaznaczam ze nie byłam u lekarza po poronieniu...czy powinnam sie martwic...( dodam takze ze od tej pory po poronieniu nie uprawiałam sexu wiec kolejna ciaza odpada)...czy mogłam nie oczyscic sie do konca po poronieniu?...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyno biegnij szybko do lekarza bo to się może źle skończyć. Mogło coś zostać i teraz może gnić. Lepiej teraz idź do lekarza bo później jeszcze nie będziesz mogła mieć dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Czy ktoś kupował może od monika.00000@o2.pl tabletki? Tydz temu zrobiłam przelew i nadal czekam.. Kontakt się urwał i nie wiem co robić?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyciągnąć wnioski. 
Nie wysyła się pieniędzy w ciemno.  Aż się prosisz żeby cię oszukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. 
> Czy ktoś kupował może od monika.00000@o2.pl tabletki? Tydz temu zrobiłam przelew i nadal czekam.. Kontakt się urwał i nie wiem co robić?


monika i agaciaaa0007@o2.pl to jedna i ta sama osoba w poście na stronie 34 "1020 masz komentarz odnoście agaci, bardzo mi przykro  :Frown:  możesz jeszcze ją zlokalizować po przelewie, a czemu zapłaciłaś zanim dostałaś tabletki? Tyle dziewczyn piszę, że paczki jakie dostawały były płatne po otwarciu, czemu nie skorzystałaś z ich namiarów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> monika i agaciaaa0007@o2.pl to jedna i ta sama osoba w poście na stronie 34 "1020 masz komentarz odnoście agaci, bardzo mi przykro  możesz jeszcze ją zlokalizować po przelewie, a czemu zapłaciłaś zanim dostałaś tabletki? Tyle dziewczyn piszę, że paczki jakie dostawały były płatne po otwarciu, czemu nie skorzystałaś z ich namiarów?


No cóż za błędy się płaci  :Frown:  
Nie skorzystałam bo trochę za późno się odezwały.. zdążyłam już monice wysłać kase :/ 
Teraz znowu musze czekać... a to już prawie 7tyc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Został mi zestaw z Women on Web bo zamówiłam go dla siebie, z racji że długo szedł próbowałam z arthrotec i dopiero za 4 razem się udało. Więc to nie jest tak, że arthrotec nie działa może zadziałać dopiero za którymś razem. Tylko z zestawem ma się pewność że uda się za pierwszym razem. Tylko że jak ktoś będzie próbował tak jak ja po 4 razy i ma dostęp tylko z czarnego rynku po 12 szt w cenie 150-200 to jest nieopłacalne i lepiej kupic zestaw.
> Pisać jakby co na arthrotec12@gmail.com  chętnie odpowiem na  jakieś pytania


Ten facet to oszust jego ogłoszenie jest na 36 stronie forum post numer 1053 

a to treść


Arthrotec

    140 zł za 12 sztuk plus przesyłka
arthrotec12@gmail.com 


nie dajcie się nabrać na zestaw którego nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak naprawdę już nie wiem który kontakt jest dobry, a który to oszust.

----------


## lokowka

Nigdy nikomu nie płać przelewem, płać zawsze jak obejrzysz to co przyniesie listonosz, 7 tydzień to nie tragedia i w 13 dziewczyny sobie radzą. Pamiętaj, że paczka musi być ze sprawdzeniem zawartości płatna przy odbiorze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy nikomu nie płać przelewem, płać zawsze jak obejrzysz to co przyniesie listonosz, 7 tydzień to nie tragedia i w 13 dziewczyny sobie radzą. Pamiętaj, że paczka musi być ze sprawdzeniem zawartości płatna przy odbiorze.


Mojej kuzynce się udało kupić bez recepty za 50zł, ja już nie miałam tyle szczęścia.

----------


## lokowka

> Mojej kuzynce się udało kupić bez recepty za 50zł, ja już nie miałam tyle szczęścia.


Czasami jak się pochodzi można kupić, ja nie miałam na to ani czasu, ani możliwości, więc zamówiłam, ale sporo dziewczyn pisze, że im się udaje kupić bez recepty, jakiś czas temu pisała dziewczyna, że sprzeda po cenie aptecznej musisz poszukać we wcześniejszych wpisach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nowe opakowanie art.  daria.lecka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

EEJJ to mój mail arthrotec12@gmail.com  dlaczego gadasz na mnie że jestem oszustem? Sprawdziłaś mnie chociaż, oszukałam Cię, że gadasz na mnie że jestem oszustką?!
 To że mam do sprzedania arthrotec nie znaczy że nie mam zestawu!
TAk jak napisałam powyżej sama przez to przechodziłam mam arthrotec załatwiany z apteki  a zestaw zamawiałam dla siebie jeśli chcesz napisz do mnie na maila mogę ci wysłać zdjęcia tego zestawu oraz udowodnić że mam go z prawdziwego źródła. Sama miałam przez ten zestaw kłopoty bo urząd celny z mojego województwa mi go przechwycił ale na szczęście dotarł do  mnie ale już wtedy byłam po udanej próbie  z arthrotekiem. Dlatego chce się go pozbyć, jest mi już zwyczajnie nie potrzebny, i chcę odzyskać kasę którą utopiłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi opakowanie arthrotecu. Jak by ktoś chciał pisać na iwka0810@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czasami jak się pochodzi można kupić, ja nie miałam na to ani czasu, ani możliwości, więc zamówiłam, ale sporo dziewczyn pisze, że im się udaje kupić bez recepty, jakiś czas temu pisała dziewczyna, że sprzeda po cenie aptecznej musisz poszukać we wcześniejszych wpisach


Spróbujemy z kuzynka jutro isc do tej apteki i może jej się znowu uda kupić. Jak nie to skorzystam w waszych kontaktów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lokowka masz jakies namiary na art? widze ze jestes tu ogarnieta i masz duze pojecie w temacie. pomocy  :Frown:

----------


## lokowka

Napisz do mnie na lokowka@Yahoo. com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania opakowanie
Prosze pisac na viki.more@go2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nowe opakowanie art. 20 tab. olenka.pecak@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> EEJJ to mój mail arthrotec12@gmail.com  dlaczego gadasz na mnie że jestem oszustem? Sprawdziłaś mnie chociaż, oszukałam Cię, że gadasz na mnie że jestem oszustką?!
>  To że mam do sprzedania arthrotec nie znaczy że nie mam zestawu!
> TAk jak napisałam powyżej sama przez to przechodziłam mam arthrotec załatwiany z apteki  a zestaw zamawiałam dla siebie jeśli chcesz napisz do mnie na maila mogę ci wysłać zdjęcia tego zestawu oraz udowodnić że mam go z prawdziwego źródła. Sama miałam przez ten zestaw kłopoty bo urząd celny z mojego województwa mi go przechwycił ale na szczęście dotarł do  mnie ale już wtedy byłam po udanej próbie  z arthrotekiem. Dlatego chce się go pozbyć, jest mi już zwyczajnie nie potrzebny, i chcę odzyskać kasę którą utopiłam


Wcześniej pisałaś że kupowałaś u handlarzy po 12 sztuk i udało się za 4 próbą no to jak to jest?

----------


## szatynka003

Tak jak wczoraj pisałam. Spróbowałyśmy z kuzynką kupić w aptece. Farmaceutka powiedziała, że jutro zadzwoni do hurtowni i mamy jutro podjechać zapytać. 
Lek jednak będzie wydany czy chciała nas tylko zbyć? Jak myślicie?

----------


## szatynka003

Tak jak wczoraj pisałam. Spróbowałyśmy z kuzynką kupić w aptece. Farmaceutka powiedziała, że jutro zadzwoni do hurtowni i mamy jutro podjechać zapytać. 
Lek jednak będzie wydany czy chciała nas tylko zbyć? Jak myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zobaczysz jutro czy poprosi o receptę

----------


## szatynka003

Mam nadzieje, że nie. Okaże się jutro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie art.  daria.lecka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak wczoraj pisałam. Spróbowałyśmy z kuzynką kupić w aptece. Farmaceutka powiedziała, że jutro zadzwoni do hurtowni i mamy jutro podjechać zapytać. 
> Lek jednak będzie wydany czy chciała nas tylko zbyć? Jak myślicie?


zapyta czy nie masz recepty, udasz greka że nie wiedziałaś że to na recepte a wasz lekarz ma teraz urlop

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W środę o 20. 00 wziełam 4 tabletki dopochwowo, po trzech kolejnych godzinach znowu 4. Bolał mnie w nocy tylko troche brzuch ale nic więcej. rano wsadziłam palec i było troszeczke krwi, kolor bardzo jasny jakby wymieszany ze śluzem. Wczoraj rano wziełam 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach znowu 4. Nadal tylko troszkę pobolewa mnie brzuch. Miałam też wczoraj biegunke i ok 20.00 raz zwymiotowałam. Dziś sprawdziłam znowu palcem i to samo troszke są ślady krwi. Powiedzcie co mam dalej zrobić? Byłam na usg i jestem w 5 tyg, jest tylko pęcherzyk o długości 9mm, nie ma jeszcze serduszka. Błagam poradzcie mi coś

----------


## lokowka

> W środę o 20. 00 wziełam 4 tabletki dopochwowo, po trzech kolejnych godzinach znowu 4. Bolał mnie w nocy tylko troche brzuch ale nic więcej. rano wsadziłam palec i było troszeczke krwi, kolor bardzo jasny jakby wymieszany ze śluzem. Wczoraj rano wziełam 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach znowu 4. Nadal tylko troszkę pobolewa mnie brzuch. Miałam też wczoraj biegunke i ok 20.00 raz zwymiotowałam. Dziś sprawdziłam znowu palcem i to samo troszke są ślady krwi. Powiedzcie co mam dalej zrobić? Byłam na usg i jestem w 5 tyg, jest tylko pęcherzyk o długości 9mm, nie ma jeszcze serduszka. Błagam poradzcie mi coś


Po pierwsze do pełnej kuracji potrzeba 12 tabletek, po drugie czy wyplułaś te rdzenie ze środka. Teraz musisz poczekać ze 2-3 dni, art może działać z opóźnieniem, jeśli nic się nie wydarzy będziesz musiała powtórzyć  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam opakowanie art.  daria.lecka@o2.pl


jestem jak najbardziej zainteresowana kupnem od Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za odpowiedz. Myślisz że jeśli wezmę dziś 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny i tak 3 razy to może się udać? Rdzenie najpierw wyplułam a potem połknęłam. Wypluwać je tak?

----------


## szatynka003

> zapyta czy nie masz recepty, udasz greka że nie wiedziałaś że to na recepte a wasz lekarz ma teraz urlop


Tak tak wiemy co mniej więcej powiedzieć. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

----------


## szatynka003

> zapyta czy nie masz recepty, udasz greka że nie wiedziałaś że to na recepte a wasz lekarz ma teraz urlop


Tak tak wiemy co mniej więcej powiedzieć. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W środę o 20. 00 wziełam 4 tabletki dopochwowo, po trzech kolejnych godzinach znowu 4. Bolał mnie w nocy tylko troche brzuch ale nic więcej. rano wsadziłam palec i było troszeczke krwi, kolor bardzo jasny jakby wymieszany ze śluzem. Wczoraj rano wziełam 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach znowu 4. Nadal tylko troszkę pobolewa mnie brzuch. Miałam też wczoraj biegunke i ok 20.00 raz zwymiotowałam. Dziś sprawdziłam znowu palcem i to samo troszke są ślady krwi. Powiedzcie co mam dalej zrobić? Byłam na usg i jestem w 5 tyg, jest tylko pęcherzyk o długości 9mm, nie ma jeszcze serduszka. Błagam poradzcie mi coś


Arthrotec nie działa zanim na usg nie pojawi się serduszko, wcześniej możesz i 5 razy próbować i nic z tego nie będzie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec nie działa zanim na usg nie pojawi się serduszko, wcześniej możesz i 5 razy próbować i nic z tego nie będzie


to co mam zrobić?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to co mam zrobić?


Poczekaj z tydzien i powtórz z 20 tabletkami jedna seria tylko idz najpier na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi nie zadziałoło doustnie wziełam na drugi dzień dwie dawki dopochwowo + seks i zadziałało, powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widziałam, że parę pisałaś że ktoś z twojego otoczenia próbował w bodajże 13/14 tc. 
powiedz mi czy to były pierwsze próby w tak późnej ciąży czy któreś z kolei?

----------


## szatynka003

Niestety Art nie mają w hurtowni. Musze szukać dalej  :Frown:

----------


## lokowka

> widziałam, że parę pisałaś że ktoś z twojego otoczenia próbował w bodajże 13/14 tc. 
> powiedz mi czy to były pierwsze próby w tak późnej ciąży czy któreś z kolei?


Trzecia raz 12 potem 20 i ostatnia 24 sztuki

----------


## lokowka

> Niestety Art nie mają w hurtowni. Musze szukać dalej


a inne apteki? Albo w innym mieście?

----------


## szatynka003

> a inne apteki? Albo w innym mieście?


Będę dzisiaj szukać w innym mieście bo akurat będę na zakupach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawial arthrotec że strony ogłaszamy24.pl ?? Zostałam  tam oszukana,czy któraś z was ma jakieś sprawdzone źródło? Błagam o pomoc,jestem w 8 tc  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno lokówka tygrysiaca albo Gosia mają jakiś sprawdzony namiar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie podobno, bo to glówni handlarze w internecie a nie że maja jakies namiary.
szczegolnie lokówka znana tez na innych forach jako zosia sp.zoo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Ty skąd to wszystko wiesz?
w każdym razie widać że nie oszukują skoro są tak długo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a skąd Ty wiesz ze nie oszukują i że długo  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś konkretny namiar na te osoby? Jestem zdesperowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam do odsprzedania opakowanie
Prosze pisac na viki.more@go2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Własnie przed chwila przyszla do mnie paczka. Wszystko okej. Najlepiej to proscie o zdjecia art. bo na necie jest duzo zdjec i trzeba wtedy porownac z tym co wam wyslano. Zamowilam w czwartek i juz mam, a dziewczyna zna sie nie rzeczy i odpowada chetnie na pytania. Jej mail:  daria.lecka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Własnie przed chwila przyszla do mnie paczka. Wszystko okej. Najlepiej to proscie o zdjecia art. bo na necie jest duzo zdjec i trzeba wtedy porownac z tym co wam wyslano. Zamowilam w czwartek i juz mam, a dziewczyna zna sie nie rzeczy i odpowada chetnie na pytania. Jej mail:  daria.lecka@o2.pl


A paczka ze sprawdzeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak najlepiej brac art? lepiej podjezykowo czy dopochwowo? ja mam art forte .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aha i jakby ktoras z dziewczyn, kobiet chciala udzielic mi jakichs informacji to moj mail ttlop55@wp.pl .. bardzo mi zalezy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o 12:30 brałam pierwszą dawkę i już po 45minutach zaczełam krwawić, 5-10 minut po wzięcu juz drgawki. Bolał mnie brzuch mocniej niż na okres, leciała żywa krew i robiły sie małe skrzepy.Byłam w łazience i chyba przy wstawaniu coś ze mnie wypadło.. zauważyłam duże skupisko krwi na spodniach, ale ta krew nie była idealnie czerwona, wyglądała troche jaśniej i było tego sporo.Aktualnie jestem po 3 dawkach i po każdej dawce miałam drgawki, bolał brzuch i biegunka, myślisz ze sie udało? Co mogło być tym skupiskiem ? Płód ? może łożysko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a to dzis zazywalas? ja jestem po 2 dawkach doustnie i godzine temu wzielam dopochwowo 3tab. i czekam na efekt u mnie po 1 dawce juz cos tam plamilam ale teraz jest slabo lekki bol brzucha i nic wiecej. zaczelam cos po 14.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czuje jeszcze skutki uboczne 3 dawki, ale jest do zniesienia, cały czas krwawie tylko oprócz tamtej dużej ilości krwi, to troche mniej niż podczas okresu, leci żywa krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a w ktorym tyg jestes? ja jestem w 12tyg szybciej nie udalo mi sie art zalatwic. i tak jak mowie u mnie narazie nic w sumie razem jak do tej pory poszlo 9tab

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam od tygrysiaca za 12 zapłaciłam 100 zł odbierała na poczcie żeby nikt nie wiedział najpierw otwarta potem płaciłam

----------


## lokowka

> o 12:30 brałam pierwszą dawkę i już po 45minutach zaczełam krwawić, 5-10 minut po wzięcu juz drgawki. Bolał mnie brzuch mocniej niż na okres, leciała żywa krew i robiły sie małe skrzepy.Byłam w łazience i chyba przy wstawaniu coś ze mnie wypadło.. zauważyłam duże skupisko krwi na spodniach, ale ta krew nie była idealnie czerwona, wyglądała troche jaśniej i było tego sporo.Aktualnie jestem po 3 dawkach i po każdej dawce miałam drgawki, bolał brzuch i biegunka, myślisz ze sie udało? Co mogło być tym skupiskiem ? Płód ? może łożysko?


Waże by krwawienie utrzymało się kilka dni, krew jest żywo czerwona to dobrze, ale jak przestaniesz krwawi biegiem na usg, bo możesz się źle oczyszczać i będzie potrzebne łyżeczkowanie

----------


## lokowka

> a w ktorym tyg jestes? ja jestem w 12tyg szybciej nie udalo mi sie art zalatwic. i tak jak mowie u mnie narazie nic w sumie razem jak do tej pory poszlo 9tab


Czemu tak dziemię dawkujesz?  Powinno się brać 4 tabletki co 3 godziny trzymać w buzi 30 minut i twardy rdzeń wypluć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No teraz miałam dużo krwi na podpasce, podczas kąpielu też woda zrobiła sie czerwona więc jestem dobrej myśli, jestem w 8tc, tabletki łykałam troszeczke szybciej niz 30 bo nie mogłam znieść ich smaku, po 20-25 wyjmowałam rdzenie z diclo i połykałam, było praktycznie płynne więc ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja 1 raz to stosuje a na roznych forach roznie pisza dziewczyny wiec juz sie pogubilam. u niektorych widzialam odrazu zadzialalo ,przynajmniej tak pisaly.. czyli po 4 tabl co 3h trzymac pod jezykiem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie czytaj żadnych forum bo ludzie róźne rzeczy piszą, lokowka akurat mówi dobrze na tym forum, ale wystarczyło wejść na womenonweb.org i tam wszystko masz pieknie opisanie

----------


## lokowka

> No teraz miałam dużo krwi na podpasce, podczas kąpielu też woda zrobiła sie czerwona więc jestem dobrej myśli, jestem w 8tc, tabletki łykałam troszeczke szybciej niz 30 bo nie mogłam znieść ich smaku, po 20-25 wyjmowałam rdzenie z diclo i połykałam, było praktycznie płynne więc ok


Czyli jest ok oby tak dalej, ale po weekendzie mimo wszystko idź na kontrolę

----------


## lokowka

> ja 1 raz to stosuje a na roznych forach roznie pisza dziewczyny wiec juz sie pogubilam. u niektorych widzialam odrazu zadzialalo ,przynajmniej tak pisaly.. czyli po 4 tabl co 3h trzymac pod jezykiem ?


Masz 12 tydzień i mało czasu na eksperymenty bierz 4 co 3 godziny np. 12,15,18 twarzywa rdzeń wypluj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sumie jakies tam skutki byly bo zaczelam plamic tak na jasno brazowo po 1 dawce juz no i bol brzucha byl . ale minelo juz troche temu . ale jak myslicie uda mi sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do poronienia potrzebujesz 800uq misoprostolu... policz sobie jeśli w jednej tabletce masz 200uq to potrzebujesz 4 to wykonania aborocji, kolejne dawki są potrzebne asekuracyjnie i jeżeli czasami za pierwszą dawką nie wchłonie sie całe 800 to za kolejną to uzupełnisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja w tej chwili jestem po jakichs 16 tabletkach lacznie. no ale jak bd trzeba to bd dalej probowala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, cała akcja dopiero zaczeła sie około 23.. poszłam spać o 22 i nagle coś mnie obudziło, uczucie,ze coś wyłazi z mojej pochwy... poszłam do łazienki i jak usiadłam to odrazu wyleciało, widziałam tylko ,ze było duże, czerwone i galaretowate i musiało być cięzke bo odrazu poszło na dno.Potem jeszczde 2 takie dosyć spore skrzepy mi poleciały, i ogólnie bardzo dużo krwi. Rano wstałam o 6 i miałam troche krwi, jak zaczełam sie ruszać to czułąm ze poleciało wieciej krwi. Wydaje mi sie,ze sie udało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi sie tez udalo cala noc co jakis czas mialam skurcze a po 8 rano bylo juz po sprawie. ale powiem ze ze mnie sie nie leje krew ani nic tylko jak na kibelek siadam to troche krwi poleci. mam biegunke caly czaas i strasznie mnie krzyze bola co jakis czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  daria.lecka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletkę natnij delikatnie z jednej strony i złam ją, następnie delikatnie aby nie rozkruszyć wyjmij z środka rdzeń to taka mała tabletka bardzo twarda łatwo wychodzi, w ten sposób pozbędziesz się diklofenaku który jest wykrywany na Usg gdyż długo pozostaje w formie tabletki, można tak samo zrobić przed zastosowniem doustnym nie będzie trzeba go wypluwać, u nas nie zadziałało doustnie ale zadziałało po dwóch dawkach dopochwowo, powodzenia

----------


## szatynka003

Proszę o rade. Wczoraj o 20:00 wziełam pierwszą dawkę. Już po pierwszej dawce zaczełam krwawić i leciały mi skrzepy. Potem o 23:00 kolejna dawka. Skurcze, ból brzucha, dreszcze ale dało się znieść. O 2:00 ostatnia dawka. Nadal lecą mi skrzepy ale krew jest w miare umiarkowana. Każdą dawkę brałam pod język, twarde rdzenie wypluwałam. Nie zauważyłam żeby płód wyleciał. Czyli, że się nie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletkę natnij delikatnie z jednej strony i złam ją, następnie delikatnie aby nie rozkruszyć wyjmij z środka rdzeń to taka mała tabletka bardzo twarda łatwo wychodzi, w ten sposób pozbędziesz się diklofenaku który jest wykrywany na Usg gdyż długo pozostaje w formie tabletki, można tak samo zrobić przed zastosowniem doustnym nie będzie trzeba go wypluwać, u nas nie zadziałało doustnie ale zadziałało po dwóch dawkach dopochwowo, powodzenia


Ale o czym Ty piszesz? tego cholerstwa nie da się wyjąć ze środka chyba że masz całe opakowanie, ja jedną mniej miałam bo cała mi się rozleciała, bzdury jakies piszesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale o czym Ty piszesz? tego cholerstwa nie da się wyjąć ze środka chyba że masz całe opakowanie, ja jedną mniej miałam bo cała mi się rozleciała, bzdury jakies piszesz


żadne bzdury Artrothec to tabletka w tabletce, nacinasz delikatnie i łamiesz na pół wewnątrz jest diklofenak mniejsza tabletka ma ok. 6mm ten rdzeń jest dużo twardszy od reszty,  jeśli w twoich nie było to masz placebo nie artrothec, każda która wypluła rdzeń potwierdzi to co mówię, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o rade. Wczoraj o 20:00 wziełam pierwszą dawkę. Już po pierwszej dawce zaczełam krwawić i leciały mi skrzepy. Potem o 23:00 kolejna dawka. Skurcze, ból brzucha, dreszcze ale dało się znieść. O 2:00 ostatnia dawka. Nadal lecą mi skrzepy ale krew jest w miare umiarkowana. Każdą dawkę brałam pod język, twarde rdzenie wypluwałam. Nie zauważyłam żeby płód wyleciał. Czyli, że się nie udało?


u mnie też nie było niewiem jakiego krwawienia, taki skąpy okres utrzymywał się niespełna tydzień 3 dni po na USG nie było śladów i wszystko się oczyściło

----------


## szatynka003

> u mnie też nie było niewiem jakiego krwawienia, taki skąpy okres utrzymywał się niespełna tydzień 3 dni po na USG nie było śladów i wszystko się oczyściło


Aha rozumiem. Ja się już zastanawiałam czy nie wziąść kolejnych tabletek. Zostało mi 8 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> żadne bzdury Artrothec to tabletka w tabletce, nacinasz delikatnie i łamiesz na pół wewnątrz jest diklofenak mniejsza tabletka ma ok. 6mm ten rdzeń jest dużo twardszy od reszty,  jeśli w twoich nie było to masz placebo nie artrothec, każda która wypluła rdzeń potwierdzi to co mówię, pozdrawiam


Miałam normalny art z rdzeniami tylko że jak próbowałam wyjąć rdzen przed rozkruszyła mi się cała tabletka, więc resztę normalnie wypluwałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, ja zamowilam tabletki na stronie womenonwebs jestem w okolo 4-5tyg ciazy i teraz czekam na przesylke , mam nadzieje,  ze pomoze, czy ktoras z Was brala tabletki poprzez ta strone? Czytalam duzo info w necie ze jest bezpieczna , ze pomagaja , ze usuniecie ciazy jest bardzo wysokie. Pozdrawiam



Dostałaś te tabletki z WoW. czytałam ze do Polski zablokowana jest przesyłka.Tabletki przechwyci Urząd Celny. Napisz czy ie miałaś problemów z dostawą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec plus dokladna instrukcja oraz doswiadczenie. Odbior osobisty oraz wysyłka. 518 699 528

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec plus dokladna instrukcja oraz doswiadczenie. Odbior osobisty oraz wysyłka. 518 699 528


A czemu tu nie napiszesz jak w ogłosżeni ach że masz tez Ru?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 nr pod ktorym mozesz poprosic pomoc
Srodki te  okazaly sie bardzo pomocne w 11tc po wczesniejszej nie udanej probie innymi tabletkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 504307862 nr pod ktorym mozesz poprosic pomoc
> Srodki te  okazaly sie bardzo pomocne w 11tc po wczesniejszej nie udanej probie innymi tabletkami


a co to za tabletki i czym próbowałaś wcześniej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec plus dokladna instrukcja oraz doswiadczenie. Odbior osobisty oraz wysyłka. 518 699 528


Chłopie 200 zł za 12 sztuk? Trochę Ci się target pomylił, dziewczyny za 12sztuk  biorą od 100 do 150 a za 20sztuk od 150 do 250  wszystko ładnie wysyłają ze sprawdzeniem, Twoja oferta średnio konkurencyjna jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy któraś zamawiała zestaw na WoH? nie było problemów z dostarczeniem przesyłki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania Art. całe opakowanie tj 20szt za 200zł , lub 12szt za 120zł. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt 724139914.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale, nowe opakowanie z apteki  daria.lecka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam z Women On web w lipcu mieszkam w warmińsko mazurskim i przechwycił urząd celny z Gdańska, trochę się najadłam stresu bo skierowali  sprawę na policję musiałam iść złożyć zeznania a później  i tak prokuratura umorzyła bo brak jest podstawy do przestępstwa, womenki na szczęście wtedy bardzo służyły mi pomocą i radą i wysłały tabletki na inne województwo, dlatego w końcu doszły w porę bo w 12 tyg. Chciałabym tylko  utrzeć nosa temu policjantowi co mnie  przesłuchiwał i machał mi tymi tabletkami przed nosem, gbur jeden, a wkońcu  i tak prokuratura wydała postanowienie o zwrocie dowodów. Także sprawa dopiero niedawno, ale się dobrze  skończyła. Jakby co to pomogę w sprawie zestawu ivka.pelak@gmail.com nie bójcie się laski, to jest jedyny pewny środek. Womenki potrafią zniżyć cenę,wystarczy tylko do nich napisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja dzis zrobilam kuracje art, o godzinnie 10 wzielam pierwsza dawke 4 tab,po tym oprucz zimna i dreszczy nic nie bylo,o 13 wzielam kolejna dawke to samo dreszcze i zimno i zaczelo mi sie takie delikatne krwawienie takie zostające na papierze krew z przejzroczystym śluzem,o 16 kolejna dawka (kazda dawke trzymalam 30 min pod jezykiem) po tej ostatniej mialam biegunke,dreszcze i dalej takie dziwne skape krwawienie.Jak myslicie  czy to zadzialo?brzuch caly czas mnie pobolewa,wzielam 12 tabletek zostalo mi jeszcze 8 jak myslicie wzias te 8 jeszcze czy poczekac? 5-6 tydzien ciazy z badania krwi.

----------


## Tygrysiaca

Powinnaś iść na usg, bo beta jest dobra po akcji, przed lepiej usg, ale skoro nie byłaś to poczekaj kilka dni jeśli nie wystąpi krwawienie, będziesz musiała powtórzyć, ale najpierw spróbuj zrobić usg, i ja mam pytanie do niektórych, wpadacie tu piszecie "jestem po... brałam od .... było zajebiście", jeśli faktycznie nie jesteście oszustami lub pseudo handlarzami i i jesteście po to odpowiadajcie na pytania innych, dziewczyny szukają tu nie tylko leków, a przede wszystkim porady. Tyle w temacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Własnie przed chwila przyszla do mnie paczka. Wszystko okej. Najlepiej to proscie o zdjecia art. bo na necie jest duzo zdjec i trzeba wtedy porownac z tym co wam wyslano. Zamowilam w czwartek i juz mam, a dziewczyna zna sie nie rzeczy i odpowada chetnie na pytania. Jej mail:  daria.lecka@o2.pl


Paczki ze sprawdzeniem nie są dostarczane w soboty, od Pani z Poczty dowiedziałam się, że od jakiegoś czasu paczek w ogóle nie przyjmuję się na sobotę, więc w jaki sposób dostałaś paczkę od tej darii co ciągle ma na sprzedanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie widzisz ze daria lecka sam sobie pisze komentarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daria.lecka@o2.pl to napewno oszustka,mailowałam z nią i krzyknęła cenę 300 zł,za opakowanie ,ale uwaga! Najpierw rząda kasy na konto! Przelewem! Bez żadnego sprawdzenia wcześniejszego paczki, buhaha. Powodzenia w szukaniu naiwnych :Smile:

----------


## Makowka

Też sprawdziłam darię, mówicie, że ciągle ma na sprzedanie, tymczasem napisała mi, że za tydzień mieć nie będzie. żadnego potwierdzenia również.
Dziewczyny, jestem w potrzebie, nie wiem co robić, boję się, że zestaw od WoW nie dojdzie, bo leci aż z Indii... Nie wiem, nie wiem  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzecia raz 12 potem 20 i ostatnia 24 sztuki


czyli albo były źle brane albo złe źródło?

po jakim czasie od nieudanej próby można powtórzyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z dziewczyn, która zażyła art paliła papierosy? 
Jestem już w 12 tc i 2 dni i dopiero teraz udało mi się je zdobyć. Czy to nie za późno?

Najbardziej boję się, że to nie zadziała a do tego nie mogę uspokoić żołądka. Jeszcze nie zażyłam a już mam rewolucje żołądkowe. 
Wiem jak przyjmować i ile dawek ale ciągle tyle wątpliwości...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie nie udalo chyba,wczoraj zazylam 12 tabletek art,oprocz dreszczy,rozwolnienia i malego krwawienia nic nie mialam ,nie mialam zadnych skrzepow nic,jeszcze wieczorem jak oddawalam mocz bylo w nim cos takiego bialego taki 1cm galaretka i tyle.dzis rano wstalam tez zero krwi skrzepow,tylko czasami taki brunatny szlam na papierze...

----------


## lokowka

> czyli albo były źle brane albo złe źródło?
> 
> po jakim czasie od nieudanej próby można powtórzyć?


Źródło zawsze to samo, dawkowanie z WoW, dziewczyna po prostu jest trenerem pływania, dodatkowo zdawała wtedy egzaminy sprawnościowe, taki ma organizm nic na to nie dało się poradzić, trzeba było skończyć co się zaczęło, pierwsza próba w 5 tc bez żadnego efektu, kolejna w 8 a ostatnia w 13, przerwy miała duże z uwagi na kasę, zawody i testy niestety u niej wysiłek fizyczny nie pomógł w poronieniu

----------


## lokowka

Palenie nie ma nic do artu, po prostu może Ci się po nich zakręcić w głowie, nic więcej, a ile masz tabletek?

----------


## lokowka

> Mi sie nie udalo chyba,wczoraj zazylam 12 tabletek art,oprocz dreszczy,rozwolnienia i malego krwawienia nic nie mialam ,nie mialam zadnych skrzepow nic,jeszcze wieczorem jak oddawalam mocz bylo w nim cos takiego bialego taki 1cm galaretka i tyle.dzis rano wstalam tez zero krwi skrzepow,tylko czasami taki brunatny szlam na papierze...


Poczekaj dwa trzy dni, bo art lubi działać z opóźnieniem, ale wygląda to kiepsko  :Frown:  chyba będzie czekać Cię powtórka

----------


## szatynka003

Ja coś czuję, że w moim wypadku też bedzie powtórka. Krwawiłam ze skrzepami już po pierwszej dawce. Nie było aż tak bardzo dużo krwi. Dzisiaj mija 2 dzień i mało krwawie. Boję się, że się nie udało.

----------


## lokowka

> Ja coś czuję, że w moim wypadku też bedzie powtórka. Krwawiłam ze skrzepami już po pierwszej dawce. Nie było aż tak bardzo dużo krwi. Dzisiaj mija 2 dzień i mało krwawie. Boję się, że się nie udało.


Koniecznie idź na usg, może się udało, a się nie oczyszczasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Palenie nie ma nic do artu, po prostu może Ci się po nich zakręcić w głowie, nic więcej, a ile masz tabletek?


mam 20szt.

----------


## szatynka003

Aha. Widze, że nadal mi skrzepy lecą podczas wizyty w WC więc chyba ok. Jutro idę na USG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szatynka w którym jesteś tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zostałam dwa razy oszukana  :Frown:  raz na 100 zł, drugim razem na 160... 3 dni temu złapało mnie przeziębienie,udałam się do lekarza, nie zachwalałam się zapytać,czy wypisze mi receptę na arthrotec forte dla babci na stawy.wypisal bez problemu. Teraz pytanie,czy jk jestem mocno przeziebiona ,a nie biorę żadnych leków ,arthrotec mi nie zaszkodzi? Nie ma wpływu choroba n lek?? Jestem w 9 tyg, nie chce dłużej czekać:\

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja coś czuję, że w moim wypadku też bedzie powtórka. Krwawiłam ze skrzepami już po pierwszej dawce. Nie było aż tak bardzo dużo krwi. Dzisiaj mija 2 dzień i mało krwawie. Boję się, że się nie udało.


A w którym tygodniu byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki arthrotec, wysyłam zdjęcia z datą zakupu w aptece, 12 - 120, 20 - 200 zł, więcej informacji pod numerem tel, 724139914

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po 24 tab z apteki zupelnie nic
usg potwierdzilo to
powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne arthrotec 12 szt 200zl
tel 509 668 878. 
Odbior osobisty oraz wysyłka.

12 szt plus ru 486 350zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki poronne arthrotec 12 szt 200zl
> tel 509 668 878. 
> Odbior osobisty oraz wysyłka.
> 
> 12 szt plus ru 486 350zł.



nie dajcie sie ouszkac,  ru po prostu nie ma w polsce, 200 zł za tabletki, żal...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny bylam w 12 tyg. ale udalo sie. Bol byl i to nawet duzy ale jakos dalam rade, gorzej psychicznie. Zamowilam 2 opakowania w razie czego i jedno cale mi zostalo. Moge sprzedac jesli komus sie przyda. gosia.komierz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a teraz daria to gosia  :Wink: 
napisz czlowieku normalne ogloszenie i cene a nie kombinujesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 20 sztuk-200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki.art@o2.pl  sprzedam opakowanie za 200 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje lokowka za odpowiedz,tez mysle ze nic z tego i bede musiala zrobic to drogi raz ,bo dzis zero krwi zadnych objawow,jak myslisz za ile powtorzyc i ile wziasc?czy moze co innego?

----------


## Czarna 19981998

Jestem po pierwszej dawce o 19 wzielam arthrotec forte, delikatne bóle w podbrzuszu i tyle  :Frown:  boje sie ze za drugą dawką będzie podobnie, proszę o wsparcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po pierwszej dawce o 19 wzielam arthrotec forte, delikatne bóle w podbrzuszu i tyle  boje sie ze za drugą dawką będzie podobnie, proszę o wsparcie.


Witam ja tez wzielam pierwsza dawke tylko zwyklego art i tez mi sie nic nie dzialo bol brzucha,drgawki i tyle,druga dawke wzielam to samo tyle ze puscilo mi sie troche krwi z sluzem,i 3 dawka to samo drgawki bol brzucha no i dotego doszla biegunka tylko raz,no i delikatne krwawienie z sluzem ,tyle mi bylo po art to robilam w czoraj a dzis nic.ty sie nie denerwuj bo po pierwszej dawce masz 4 godzinny zeby sie cos dzialo .pozdrawiam .mi sie nie udalo niestety ;(

----------


## szatynka003

Tego dnia akurat mijał 7tyc. Godzine temu zaczełam mocno krwawić, a tak się martwiłam.

----------


## lokowka

> Dziekuje lokowka za odpowiedz,tez mysle ze nic z tego i bede musiala zrobic to drogi raz ,bo dzis zero krwi zadnych objawow,jak myslisz za ile powtorzyc i ile wziasc?czy moze co innego?


Poczekaj 72 godziny w tym czasie art powinien działać jak nic się nie stanie powtórz autem ale kup całe opakowanie żeby mieć ewentualnie na 4 i 5 dawke

----------


## lokowka

To dobrze obserwuj się

----------


## lokowka

Następna dawka nasila biegunkę i ból brzucha dasz radę będzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam z apteki arthrotec, wysyłam zdjęcia z datą zakupu w aptece, 12 - 120, 20 - 200 zł, więcej informacji pod numerem tel, 724139914


I przedpłata na  konto ciekawe czy aparat wyśle czy zmieni numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja tez wzielam pierwsza dawke tylko zwyklego art i tez mi sie nic nie dzialo bol brzucha,drgawki i tyle,druga dawke wzielam to samo tyle ze puscilo mi sie troche krwi z sluzem,i 3 dawka to samo drgawki bol brzucha no i dotego doszla biegunka tylko raz,no i delikatne krwawienie z sluzem ,tyle mi bylo po art to robilam w czoraj a dzis nic.ty sie nie denerwuj bo po pierwszej dawce masz 4 godzinny zeby sie cos dzialo .pozdrawiam .mi sie nie udalo niestety ;(


A jaki arthrotec? Czy arthrotec forte stosowałas? I doustnie czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chłopie 200 zł za 12 sztuk? Trochę Ci się target pomylił, dziewczyny za 12sztuk  biorą od 100 do 150 a za 20sztuk od 150 do 250  wszystko ładnie wysyłają ze sprawdzeniem, Twoja oferta średnio konkurencyjna jest.





> daria.lecka@o2.pl to napewno oszustka,mailowałam z nią i krzyknęła cenę 300 zł,za opakowanie ,ale uwaga! Najpierw rząda kasy na konto! Przelewem! Bez żadnego sprawdzenia wcześniejszego paczki, buhaha. Powodzenia w szukaniu naiwnych





> I przedpłata na  konto ciekawe czy aparat wyśle czy zmieni numer


i inne cytaty...

ty szeryf jesteś i nie masz co robić? 
że nawet podszywając się do wszystkich jako zainteresowana wypisujesz i wydzwaniasz po ile mają i na jakich warunkach? 
a później publicznie wypisujesz i oczerniasz 
ze konkurencja ma drożej cię tak boli?
każdy ma swój rozum i swój budżet i nie potrzebuje twoich przemyśleń i szpiegostwa, i nie tobie to oceniać. 
zajmij się czymś pożytecznym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaki arthrotec? Czy arthrotec forte stosowałas? I doustnie czy dopochwowo?


Witam arthrotec zwykly,pod jezyk po 30 min, co 3 godziny po 4 tabl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczekaj 72 godziny w tym czasie art powinien działać jak nic się nie stanie powtórz autem ale kup całe opakowanie żeby mieć ewentualnie na 4 i 5 dawke


Dziekuje jeszcze raz za odp i podpowiedz.Poczekam jeszcze i zrobie drugi raz w niedziele,moze mi sie uda.Musze sobie jeszcze zalatwic art bo zostalo mi 8 tabl.Strasznie sie tym denerwuje;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam arthrotec forte,o 22 wzięłam 2 dawkę,ale niestety po 15 in trzymania ją pod językiem i polkniecia zaczęłam wymiotować :Frown:   podejrzewam ze lek jeszcze nie zdazyl się wchlonac. Ale pp godzinie nastąpiło silne krwienie,skurcze, i coś z mnie wyleciało,3 dawki jiż nie wwzięłam bo zwijalam się z bólów do 5 rano.krwawie cały czas,jakieś pół godz temu dalej coś wyleciało ,czy się udało??

----------


## lokowka

> Ja mam arthrotec forte,o 22 wzięłam 2 dawkę,ale niestety po 15 in trzymania ją pod językiem i polkniecia zaczęłam wymiotować  podejrzewam ze lek jeszcze nie zdazyl się wchlonac. Ale pp godzinie nastąpiło silne krwienie,skurcze, i coś z mnie wyleciało,3 dawki jiż nie wwzięłam bo zwijalam się z bólów do 5 rano.krwawie cały czas,jakieś pół godz temu dalej coś wyleciało ,czy się udało??


Krwawienie powinno utrzymać się kilka dni, powinna to być "żywa" krew pozbawiona nieprzyjemnego zapachu, niestety bez badania nikt nie potwierdzi czy się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i inne cytaty...
> 
> ty szeryf jesteś i nie masz co robić? 
> że nawet podszywając się do wszystkich jako zainteresowana wypisujesz i wydzwaniasz po ile mają i na jakich warunkach? 
> a później publicznie wypisujesz i oczerniasz 
> ze konkurencja ma drożej cię tak boli?
> każdy ma swój rozum i swój budżet i nie potrzebuje twoich przemyśleń i szpiegostwa, i nie tobie to oceniać. 
> zajmij się czymś pożytecznym



Właśnie ten ktoś zajmuje się czymś pożytecznym poczytałam i  jednak poszukałam po aptekach i nikt mnie nie naciągnął na 200 czy 300 zł  to chyba tobie biznes spada i rozumiem że wszystkie oferty są twowje że tak ich bronisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec odbior osobisty w Warszawie lub wysyłka mozliwa  kamilson16.97@gmail.com na emailu zostawić nr tel ja oddzwonie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny poradźcie kiedy należy przyjąć 4 dawkę albo ewentualnie też 5?

----------


## lokowka

> dziewczyny poradźcie kiedy należy przyjąć 4 dawkę albo ewentualnie też 5?


Jeśli po 3 godzinach od 3 dawki nie pojawiło się krwawienie możesz przyjąć 4 dawkę, taka sama zasada jest dla 5

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie (20szt.)  tabletki.art@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I przedpłata na  konto ciekawe czy aparat wyśle czy zmieni numer


płatne przy odbiorze, wiecej informacji pod powyższym numerem telefonu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć kobietki  :Smile:  Mam do sprzedania tabl. 12szt Nie drogo. Więcej informacji pod mailem : justyna890802@gmail.com 
Jeśli któraś z Was ma jakieś pytania to również proszę je kierować na tego maila  :Wink: 
miłego wieczoru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z czystym sumieniem polecam Panią , która nadała przesyłkę jeszcze tego samego dnia, po 2 dniach była u mnie ,Pani zaproponowała bym zapłaciła u listonosza,by żadna ze stron nie poczuła się w niekomfortowej sytuacji,Pani K. przesłała mi również dowód zakupu , bym mogła śledzić przesyłkę.
Art.zapakowany w opakowaniu z dowodem zakupu z apteki . 
Jeśli któraś jest w trudnej sytuacji to mogę dać namiary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

urzekła mnie twoja historia. tj spot reklamowy.
jeszcze coś dodaj do tej autopromocji ze gratis cukierki dodaje zanim wkleisz swojego maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z czystym sumieniem polecam Panią , która nadała przesyłkę jeszcze tego samego dnia, po 2 dniach była u mnie ,Pani zaproponowała bym zapłaciła u listonosza,by żadna ze stron nie poczuła się w niekomfortowej sytuacji,Pani K. przesłała mi również dowód zakupu , bym mogła śledzić przesyłkę.
> Art.zapakowany w opakowaniu z dowodem zakupu z apteki . 
> Jeśli któraś jest w trudnej sytuacji to mogę dać namiary.


Ale czym się zachwycasz ja brałam od Lokowki juz pół roku temu na takij zasadzie, przesz to standard i nie dowód zakupu a nadania Biedna Daria nawet nie wie o czym pisze

----------


## kukiz

Sprzedam art 50 całe opakowanie nowe 20 szt meil  geric87@wp.pl

----------


## szatynka003

Poradzcie mi coś. Kiedy najlepiej udać się do lakarza, a może lepiej na szpital (tam też mój lekarz pracuje)? 
Chodzi mi głównie o to, żeby mieć jakieś potwierdzenie, że poroniłam i w ogóle czy wszystko ok.

----------


## szatynka003

Poradzcie mi coś. Kiedy najlepiej udać się do lakarza, a może lepiej na szpital (tam też mój lekarz pracuje)? 
Chodzi mi głównie o to, żeby mieć jakieś potwierdzenie, że poroniłam i w ogóle czy wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12  lub 20 sztuk   wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
pisać na iwka0810@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W sobote poroniłam, do dzisiaj krwawie i stad moje pytanie,czy podczas tego oczyszczaniu może mnie boleć brzuch? Pobolewa mnie czasami, ból okresowy, albo podobny do tego w ciązy

----------


## lokowka

> W sobote poroniłam, do dzisiaj krwawie i stad moje pytanie,czy podczas tego oczyszczaniu może mnie boleć brzuch? Pobolewa mnie czasami, ból okresowy, albo podobny do tego w ciązy


Wszystko jest ok, może boleć Cię również krzyż,  piersi, ból będzie się zmniejszał wraz z zanikiem krwawienia, macica się po prostu obkurcza zakładam że u Ciebie było w okolicy 7-8 tygodnia

----------


## lokowka

> Poradzcie mi coś. Kiedy najlepiej udać się do lakarza, a może lepiej na szpital (tam też mój lekarz pracuje)? 
> Chodzi mi głównie o to, żeby mieć jakieś potwierdzenie, że poroniłam i w ogóle czy wszystko ok.


Możeś iść nawet jutro po arcie najlepiej iść na następny dzień o ile nie brało się dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś ze mną nie tak chyba, po tym poście , około 20 przeżyłem najgorsze 15 minut mojego zycia... taki mocny ból ze sie popłakałam, i dopiero teraz wyleciał to coś... już połowy wnętrznosci nie było, sama skóra,pełno żył i innych tkanek... możliwe to jest ze dopiero po 5 dniach od arthro sie oczyściłam z tego płodu?

----------


## szatynka003

> Możeś iść nawet jutro po arcie najlepiej iść na następny dzień o ile nie brało się dopochwowo


Hm tylko, że ja już od poniedziałku jestem po art. Nie za późno idę?

----------


## w kropce

Witam jaki termin waznosci ma tabletka ru ? oraz mesio?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaką najlepiej dawkę brać, różnie piszą ? Ja dostałam info. aby przyjąć 1-2 dopochwowo i po jednej co 2-3 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

donośnie powyższego pytania co 1-2 h doustnie

----------


## lokowka

> Coś ze mną nie tak chyba, po tym poście , około 20 przeżyłem najgorsze 15 minut mojego zycia... taki mocny ból ze sie popłakałam, i dopiero teraz wyleciał to coś... już połowy wnętrznosci nie było, sama skóra,pełno żył i innych tkanek... możliwe to jest ze dopiero po 5 dniach od arthro sie oczyściłam z tego płodu?



Wszystko jest Tobą ok, bardzo możliwe, czym wyższa ciąża tym dłużej się oczyszczasz, w bardzo wysokich ciążach, możliwe są również skrzepy i zbitki tkanek w pierwszym cyklu po poronieniu, najlepiej jakbyś poszła do lekarza, jeśli ból brzucha, pleców ustąpił, znaczy, że już tylko drobnica została

----------


## lokowka

> Jaką najlepiej dawkę brać, różnie piszą ? Ja dostałam info. aby przyjąć 1-2 dopochwowo i po jednej co 2-3 h


od kogo dostałaś takie informacje? do poronienia potrzeba 12 tabletek, 4 pod język lub jak ktoś się uprze to dopochwowo co 3 godziny

----------


## lokowka

> Hm tylko, że ja już od poniedziałku jestem po art. Nie za późno idę?


To nie jest za późno, lepiej iść jak najwcześniej, żeby mieć pewność, gdyż są przypadki, że mimo krwawienia ciąża nadal się utrzymuje, a było już tak, że w 13 tygodniu okazało się dalej jest w ciąży, mimo, że krwawiła przez tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od kogo dostałaś takie informacje? do poronienia potrzeba 12 tabletek, 4 pod język lub jak ktoś się uprze to dopochwowo co 3 godziny


od lekarza : 1-2 tab. dopoch. i po 1 co 2-3 h doust. do 10 tabletek 

ssać i środek wypluć tak?

----------


## lokowka

> od lekarza : 1-2 tab. dopoch. i po 1 co 2-3 h doust. do 10 tabletek 
> 
> ssać i środek wypluć tak?


Po pierwsze powinnaś mieć 12 tabletek, brać 4 co 3 godziny, nie powinno mieszać się metod bo inny jest czas wchłaniania się leku. I nie ssać, tabletka powinna rozpuszczać się 30 minut, lub powinnaś trzymać w buzi tą papkę 30 minut, rdzeń wypluć. Jak bierzesz o 10 to kolejne dawki o 13 i 16

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie art.  tabletki.art@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczekaj dwa trzy dni, bo art lubi działać z opóźnieniem, ale wygląda to kiepsko  chyba będzie czekać Cię powtórka


Witaj lokowka,dzis zrobilam powtorke bo przez te pare dni jednak nie dostalam krwawienia,a dzis  juz po pierwszej dawce puscila mi sie krew,normalnie wyglada to jak bym dostala okres troche mam wiekszy bol brzucha niz przy okresie. No i oczywiscie jak to po kazdej dawce art dreszcze i zimno,skrzepki tez jakies byly ale nie wielkie,jak myslisz poszlo??

----------


## lokowka

> Witaj lokowka,dzis zrobilam powtorke bo przez te pare dni jednak nie dostalam krwawienia,a dzis  juz po pierwszej dawce puscila mi sie krew,normalnie wyglada to jak bym dostala okres troche mam wiekszy bol brzucha niz przy okresie. No i oczywiscie jak to po kazdej dawce art dreszcze i zimno,skrzepki tez jakies byly ale nie wielkie,jak myslisz poszlo??


Ile wzięłaś dawek?  Mimo krwawienia powinnaś 3 wyglada to dobrze ale jeszcze przed Tobą końcówka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile wzięłaś dawek?  Mimo krwawienia powinnaś 3 wyglada to dobrze ale jeszcze przed Tobą końcówka


Witam wzielam 8 tabletek bo tyle tylko mi zostalo ,mam krwawienie jak przy okresie ,krew byla zywa nie jakas brudna jak poprzednio,i jak sie załatwia wylatuja mi taki rozne skrzepki dzikwnie to troszke wyglada.pojde w przyszlym tygodniu do gina to sie okaze.niewiem czy sie udalo ,ale mam taka nadzieje ze tak... pozdrawiam i dziekuje ci za wszystkie odpowiedzi..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Papke połykać po 30 min ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wzielam 8 tabletek bo tyle tylko mi zostalo ,mam krwawienie jak przy okresie ,krew byla zywa nie jakas brudna jak poprzednio,i jak sie załatwia wylatuja mi taki rozne skrzepki dzikwnie to troszke wyglada.pojde w przyszlym tygodniu do gina to sie okaze.niewiem czy sie udalo ,ale mam taka nadzieje ze tak... pozdrawiam i dziekuje ci za wszystkie odpowiedzi..


aha i moje krwawienie trwalo mniej wiecej z 5 godzin ,teraz  nie krwawie wogole tlko co jakis czas wylatuja ze mnie takie skrzepki male jak sie załatwiam wygladaja jak rozdrobniona watrobka drobiowa,piersi mnie jeszcze pobolewaja,a tak to zadnych innych objawow u siebie nie zauwazyłam.Z moich obliczen to powinnan byc w ciazy tak 4 tydzien ,a od ostatniego okresu obliczajac byl by 7 tyd.z badania krwi tez byl by juz 7...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . wczotraj wzielam 3 dawki art i lekko krwawie. Były skurcze ,biegunka i wymioty. Po 3 dawce skurcze były silniejsze. Dziś wylecialy 2 większe skrzepu i po załatwianiu lecą malutkie. Bóle ustapity. Co robić?? Bo to 10 ttydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z czystym sumieniem polecam Panią , która nadała przesyłkę jeszcze tego samego dnia, po 2 dniach była u mnie ,Pani zaproponowała bym zapłaciła u listonosza,by żadna ze stron nie poczuła się w niekomfortowej sytuacji,Pani K. przesłała mi również dowód zakupu , bym mogła śledzić przesyłkę.
> Art.zapakowany w opakowaniu z dowodem zakupu z apteki . 
> Jeśli któraś jest w trudnej sytuacji to mogę dać namiary.


mogłabyś podać namiary na tą panią ??
bardzo pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po przyjęciu Misoprostolu.
Krwawienie jest często pierwszym objawem rozpoczęcia aborcji. Gdy aborcja postępuje, krwawienie i skurcze nasilają się. Krwawienie jest przeważnie bardziej obfite niż przy zwykłej menstruacji, możesz także wydalać skrzepy. Skurcze i krwawienie są silniejsze im bardziej zaawansowana jest ciąża. Jeśli aborcja powiodła się i jest całkowita, krwawienie i skurcze stopniowo ustępują. Moment aborcji objawia się gwałtowną utratą większej ilości krwi oraz silniejszymi skurczami i bólem.

Lekkie krwawienie zazwyczaj obserwuje się jeszcze przez 1 do 3 tygodni po aborcji, czasem krócej, czasem dłużej. Regularne krwawienie miesiączkowe wraca po 4 do 6 tygodniach.  Najsilniejsze krwawienie trwa na ogół przez 2-5 godzin po zażyciu Misoprostolu i zazwyczaj osłabia się w przeciągu 24 godzin. Najbardziej intensywne skurcze i krwawienie występuja zazwyczaj przez 3-5 godzin, ale mogą też trwać dłużej lub krócej. Niektóre kobiety krwawią intensywnie nawet do 48 godzin i mogą wydalać skrzepy dni lub nawet całe tygodnie po zażyciu Misoprostolu. Jest to normalne i niegroźne, chyba że krwawisz 2 godziny lub dłużej zużywając więcej niż 2 duże podpaski na godzinę. To normalne, że twoje ciało potrzebuje czasu, aby macica oczysciła się całkowicie. Ciało każdej kobiety jest inne.        Wiec kazda kobieta inaczej to przechodzi ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli nie zaczniesz krwawić w ciągu 4 godzin od zażycia Misoprostolu, powinnaś wziąć kolejne 2 tabletki. Jeżeli krwawienie nadal się nie pojawi, a masz całkowitą pewność, że jesteś w ciąży, najprawdopodobniej albo jej przerwanie nie udało się i ciąża nadal trwa albo jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej. Powinnaś zrobić badanie USG. Jeśli masz gorączkę, jest ci słabo, czujesz bardzo silny ból w brzuchu, natychmiast zgłoś się do lekarza, ponieważ twój jajowód mógł pęknąć w związku z ciążą pozamaciczną. Ciąża pozamaciczna musi podlegać opiece lekarskiej. Chodzi o ratowanie życia kobiety, a postępowanie nie jest uważane za aborcję. Jeśli badanie USG wykazuje nieprzerwaną, utrzymującą się ciążę, możesz powtórzyć aborcję medyczną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli dokonałaś medycznej aborcji podczas pierwszych 9 tygodni ciąży, ryzyko powikłań/komplikacji jest bardzo małe. Ryzyko jest wtedy takie same jak w przypadku poronienia. Lekarz może z łatwością wyleczyć te dolegliwości. Na 100 kobiet, które poddały się medycznej aborcji, statystycznie 2 albo 3 muszą udać się do lekarza, punktu pierwszej pomocy lub do szpitala, aby otrzymać dalszą pomoc medyczną.
Możliwe powikłania, ich objawy i sposoby leczenia:
Ciężki krwotok (mniej niż 1% kobiet stosujących medyczną aborcję)
Objawy: krwawisz dłużej niż 2 godziny zużywając więcej niż 2 duże podpaski na godzinę. Czujesz zawroty głowy i oszołomienie. Może to być znak, że tracisz zbyt dużo krwi. Jest to niebezpieczne dla twojego zdrowia i wymaga interwencji lekarza.
 Leczenie: aborcja chirurgiczna (łyżeczkowanie lub metoda próżniowa). W bardzo rzadkich przypadkach (0,2% kobiet) potrzebna jest transfuzja krwi.
Niecałkowite usunięcie ciąży
Objawy: obfite lub uporczywe krwawienie i/lub uporczywy, silny ból.
    Leczenie: łyżeczkowanie lub metoda próżniowa.
Zakażenie
 Objawy: gorączka (powyżej 38 stopni) dłużej niż 24 godziny lub w ogóle gorączka powyżej 39 stopni może być oznaką zakażenia, które wymaga leczenia.
    Leczenie: antybiotyki i/lub aborcja chirurgiczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie  tabletki.art@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec pisac na email kamilson16.97@gmail.com jestem z warszawwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam dziewczynę z Warszawy byłam w trudnej sytuacji a ona mi pomogła, wszystko powiedziała jak 
Brac tabletki jakie sa skutki uboczne, mi sie udało. Jakby ktos chciał podam namiary  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w piatym tygodniu, kupie caly zestaw mizoprostol i mifepriston, albo cos skutecznego najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym na slasku

Prosze o kontakt karo_lajn@o2.pl

----------


## lokowka

> aha i moje krwawienie trwalo mniej wiecej z 5 godzin ,teraz  nie krwawie wogole tlko co jakis czas wylatuja ze mnie takie skrzepki male jak sie załatwiam wygladaja jak rozdrobniona watrobka drobiowa,piersi mnie jeszcze pobolewaja,a tak to zadnych innych objawow u siebie nie zauwazyłam.Z moich obliczen to powinnan byc w ciazy tak 4 tydzien ,a od ostatniego okresu obliczajac byl by 7 tyd.z badania krwi tez byl by juz 7...


Jeśli nie krwawisz, to źle, powinnaś krwawić około 5-6 dni, idź jak najszybciej do lekarza, bo mogło się udać , ale się nie oczyszczasz

----------


## lokowka

> Witam . wczotraj wzielam 3 dawki art i lekko krwawie. Były skurcze ,biegunka i wymioty. Po 3 dawce skurcze były silniejsze. Dziś wylecialy 2 większe skrzepu i po załatwianiu lecą malutkie. Bóle ustapity. Co robić?? Bo to 10 ttydzień


Jeśli jest krwaienie, to dobrze, a jeśli tylko plamisz to szybko do lekarza, w 10 tc, powinno to być wielkości mandarynki, i byłby to bardzo duży bół w dole brzucha i krzyżu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie jestem w 8 tygodniu będę kupować tabletki ile ich potrzebuję? Czytam , że nie zawsze się udaje, co zrobić by się udało od razu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie krwawisz, to źle, powinnaś krwawić około 5-6 dni, idź jak najszybciej do lekarza, bo mogło się udać , ale się nie oczyszczasz


no nie krwawie wogole w tedy tylko w dzien zabiegu i na drugi dzien troszke i nic wiecej,to juz moje drugie podejscie.dramat jakis,niewiem wziasc jeszcze moze pare tabletek by sie zaczelo oczyszczac czy co robic? jestem do tego jeszcze przeziebiona katar gardlo i stan podgoraczkowy 37 stopni.jem polopiryne moze to dlatego,juz sama zglupialam.jak myslisz co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[email] justyna890802@gmail.com  nr telefonu jednak nie podam, nie byłoby to fair

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi w 4 tygodniu nie zadziałały tabletki ,  po półtorej tygodnia wziełam kolejna dawke i sie udało. więc lepiej jest zamówić więcej niż później się martwić skąd załatwić. znaleźć dobre źródło i zacząć działać . w tej sytuacji czas to pieniądz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mogłabyś podać namiary na tą panią ??
> bardzo pilne


napisałam odpowiedź ale u mnie się  nie wyświetla więc powtórzę, oto jej mail:
justyna890802@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 20 sztuk Art.  gosia.komierz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi w 4 tygodniu nie zadziałały tabletki ,  po półtorej tygodnia wziełam kolejna dawke i sie udało. więc lepiej jest zamówić więcej niż później się martwić skąd załatwić. znaleźć dobre źródło i zacząć działać . w tej sytuacji czas to pieniądz


Czyli powinnam kupic całe opakowanie a czy Ty kupowałaś w internecie czy aptece?

----------


## lokowka

> no nie krwawie wogole w tedy tylko w dzien zabiegu i na drugi dzien troszke i nic wiecej,to juz moje drugie podejscie.dramat jakis,niewiem wziasc jeszcze moze pare tabletek by sie zaczelo oczyszczac czy co robic? jestem do tego jeszcze przeziebiona katar gardlo i stan podgoraczkowy 37 stopni.jem polopiryne moze to dlatego,juz sama zglupialam.jak myslisz co robic?


Pare nic nie da powinnaś przyjąć minimum 12 w 3 dawkach, jednak przed sugerowałabym wizytę na usg, być może czeka Cie łyżeczkowanie, a wtedy nie ma sensu się truć. O ile nie bierzesz antybiotyków, ani innych leków przeciwbólowych przeziębienie, nie powinno mieć wpływu na działanie tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś zaczęłam 6tc od dnia ostatniej miesiaczki.  W piątek o 21 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę A.forte 4 tabletki pod język i jedną dopochwowo (wyjelam rdzeń). Miałam dreszcze i skórcze. Po 3 godzinach wzielam wzięłam pierwsza drugą  dawkę 4 tabletki ale tylko pod język. Znów  miałam dreszcze i skorcze pojawiła się biegunka . Po kolejnych 3 godzinach wzięłam trzecia dawkę. Znów miałam dreszcze, skorcze i biegunkę zaczęłam lekko plamic . Czekałam i w desperacji zazylam kolejne 4 tabletki. Po dwóch godzinach zaczęłam krwawic, miałam skorcze pojawiła., biegunkę. Najbardziej krwawic podczas biegunki., ale z pewnością to nie był krwotok. Miewa mocniejsze miesiaczki i bardziej bolesne. Lekko krwawiłam przez 2 godziny. Potem przestała. Miałam jeszcze 3 tabletki więc wyjelam rdzeń i zaaplikowalam je dopochwowo. Nie mogłam już brać pod język, bo strasznie miałam porażony. Zazylam 20 tabletek. I prócz tego lekkiego dwugodzinnego krwawienia nie było nic ewentualnie lekkie brązowe plemienia. Boli mnie czasami brzuch, ale nie są to już skurcze . Jest to lekki ból przypominający pobolewanie jajników. Dziś mija2 dzień od podania ostatniej dawki. I ciągle nie krwawienia. Wewnętrznie czuję  niepokój ale czuję się zupełnie inaczej zanim to zrobiłam. Boję się tylko że mogło się nie udać , że jestem w grupie tych kobiet, którym się nie udało. Te krwawienie, skorcze nie były tak intensywne. Jestem po dwóch porodach, może dlatego trochę inaczej to odczulam? Nadal bolą mnie skutki ale nie mam już tego dziwnego uczucia w brzuchu, który towarzyszył mi kiedy wiedziałam, że jestem w ciąży. Czy którąś z Was miała podobnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam  za błędy. Jestem w pracy pisze z telefonu i bardzo się denerwuje. Mam nadzieję że sendo wypowiedzi został zachowany. Dodam jeszcze że tabletki były z apteki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pare nic nie da powinnaś przyjąć minimum 12 w 3 dawkach, jednak przed sugerowałabym wizytę na usg, być może czeka Cie łyżeczkowanie, a wtedy nie ma sensu się truć. O ile nie bierzesz antybiotyków, ani innych leków przeciwbólowych przeziębienie, nie powinno mieć wpływu na działanie tabletek


nie przed zabiegiem nie bralam zadnych lekarst ,bo choroba wziela mnie dopiero teraz w sobote po drugim podejsciu ktory robilam w piatek .za pierwszym razem wzielam 12 tab tak jak ci pisalam wczesniej a tym razem wzielam 8 krwawilam tylko ten piatek i troche w sobote na papierze mialam zywa krew z taka jak by rozpuszczona galaretka ,no i te skrzepy podobne do watrubki drobiowej co jakis czas wylatywaly jak oddawalam mocz,no i od soboty zero krwi...no i teraz biore polopiryne sss i witamine c i tyle.niewiem czy robic 3 podejscie czy isc do lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mamy problem. Ją też miałam niewielkie krwawienia. Niczego nie zauważyłam bo leciały że mnie kiedy miałam biegunkę. Nic innego na podpisze nie zauważyłam. Raz strzępy który wyglądał jak wątroba ale podczas okresu miałam większe więc nie daje mi to żadnych podstaw do tego że prosiłam. Dziś mam normalne puławy lekko mleczne. Bardzo mi z tym ciężko. Jutro pójdę na bete. Za tydzień w poniedziałek zrobię kolejne badania. Ta niepewność w tym wszystkim jest najgorsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i co teraz z nami bedzie ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i co teraz z nami bedzie ;(


Hmm. Póki jeszcze macie wczesne ciążę, radzę zamówić prawdziwy zestaw z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org. 
On zadziała na pewno, a arthrotecu możecie zjeść i 90 tabletek i może na prawdę się nie udać. 
Leki idą około 10 dni, i bezproblemowo wchodzą do polski. 
Zastanówcie się czy chcecie przechodzić ponownie przez kurację bez gwarancji powodzenia. 


Kobietom w potrzebie obniżają kwotę darowizny za leki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

leki z powyżych stron wbrew temu co pisze anonimowy użytkownik tez nie dają gwarancji powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale szanse są dużo większe. 
Wiem ze 100% gwarancji daje tylko zabieg, ale kogo na niego stać?
Połączenie miso i mife daje 98% skutecznosc, a sameo miso - arthrotec, cytotek - tylko 80-90%
75 euro, i odrobina cierpliwości przy czekaniu na przesyłkę, to nie dużą cena za spokój i wolność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ta sa tylko powtarzane i przepisywane suche dane, niewiadomo skąd...
spokój i wolność mówisz? o tłumaczeniach w urzędzie celnym czy policji takiej przesyłki nie wspominałam, 
a mogą być w cenie ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz jakieś stare informacje. 
Przesyłki juz od dawna nie są wysyłane w miejsca w których łapie je uc. 
Policja? To info z przed roku, totalnie nie aktualne. 
Każda kobieta ma swój rozum i sama podejmie decyzję czy woli zestaw z Women czy arthrotec. 
Ważne jest tylko to żeby wiedziała z jakiej puli może wybierać. 
Bezpieczny zabieg na Słowacji za 400 euro?
Proszę bardzo, tez jest taka opcja i to z dowozem z większych miast w Polsce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie! Zażycie Arthrotecu, jak zapewne dobrze Pani wie, ma działanie poronne. Ich przyjęcie wywołuje skurcze macicy prowadząc do jej oczyszczenia. W efekcie pacjentka odczuwa bóle brzucha, a po 3-4 godzinach zaczyna zwykle plamić. Opisywane dolegliwości sugerują, że tabletki zaczęły działać. Niestety nie mogę wypowiedzieć się na temat ostatecznego ich działania. W obecnej sytuacji konieczne jest wykonanie badania USG, na podstawie którego będzie można wypowiedzieć się, czy doszło do poronienia, a jeśli tak, czy jama macicy uległa całkowitemu oczyszczeniu. Nierzadko okazuje się, iż podanie tabletek nie jest wystarczające i wymagane jest łyżeczkowanie jamy macicy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec, 12 - 120zł, 20 - 200zł, wysyłka, lub odbiór osobisty, na prośbe wysyłam zdjęcia z uwidocznieniem apteki w której były kupowane, służe także poradom na temat tego leku. 785446159

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi się 12szt , mogę odsprzedać za 120zł . czy jest któraś z was chętna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem pewna czy odp. dotyczyła mojej wypowiedzi ale trochę mnie uspokoiła, za co barzo dziękuje.  Moje obawy wzięły się stąd,  że spodziewalam się znacznie wiekszego krwawienia niz przy miesiaczce. Rodzilam dwa razy więc i mialam wyobrażenie jaki to moze byc ból.  Moja ciaza byla bardzo mloda, od zaplodnienia minely dokladnie 4 tygodnie, a 6 od ostatniej miesiączki.  
Kazda kobieta przechodzi to inaczej i byc moze moje poronienie nie bylo tak bardzo bolesne pod względem fizycznym. Bardzo na to liczę i mam nadzieje,  ze juz wiecej nie będę musiala tego przezywac. 
Teraz pozostalo mi zbadanie poziomu hormonu ciąży,  jeśli hormon bedzie spadac pojde na kontrolę do ginekologa, a jesli okaże sie, że ciąża sie utrzymała będę musiała poszukać skuteczniejszej metody, bo decyzja zostala podjęta. I byla to najtrudniejsza decyzja w moim życiu

----------


## kukiz87

sprzedam art 50  20 szt nówka z apteki geric87@wp.pl

----------


## lokowka

> Przepraszam  za błędy. Jestem w pracy pisze z telefonu i bardzo się denerwuje. Mam nadzieję że sendo wypowiedzi został zachowany. Dodam jeszcze że tabletki były z apteki.


Zalecam usg, czasami zdarza się, że  mimo krwawienia i bóli art nie wywołał poronienia, nawet jak na niską ciąże macica powinna się oczyszczać i powinien pojawić się kilkudniowy "okres"

----------


## lokowka

> nie przed zabiegiem nie bralam zadnych lekarst ,bo choroba wziela mnie dopiero teraz w sobote po drugim podejsciu ktory robilam w piatek .za pierwszym razem wzielam 12 tab tak jak ci pisalam wczesniej a tym razem wzielam 8 krwawilam tylko ten piatek i troche w sobote na papierze mialam zywa krew z taka jak by rozpuszczona galaretka ,no i te skrzepy podobne do watrubki drobiowej co jakis czas wylatywaly jak oddawalam mocz,no i od soboty zero krwi...no i teraz biore polopiryne sss i witamine c i tyle.niewiem czy robic 3 podejscie czy isc do lekarza?


Idź do lekarza, niech sprawdzi, jednak obawiam się że będziesz potrzebować 5 dawek w jednej serii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli  ciaza jest w pierwszych tygodniach to moze sie nie udac. Ale tak jak wyzej Pani napisała warto isc do lekarzai to sprawdzic. nie czekac !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idź do lekarza, niech sprawdzi, jednak obawiam się że będziesz potrzebować 5 dawek w jednej serii


Po 5 dawkach to ja zejde chyba,teraz wzielam jedna dawke i bolal mnie brzuch  jak cholera i zazylam tylko 8 tab.A co dopiero jak zazyje dwadziescia ... pojde do lekarza i sie okaze co i jak,bo tak to mozna gdybac i gdybac. Ale mam tak cicha nadzieje ze sie udalo po tej ostatniej akcji... bo kazda kobieta wsumie przechodzi to innaczej,ja np porod tez mialam łatwy skurczy to prawie do konca nie czulam tylko dopiero przy 6cm cos tam zaczelo sie dziac i po porodzie tez jak cie oczyszczalam to jak skapy okres przez pare dni i tyle,a inne kobiety juz od pierwszych cm rozwarcia przezywaja katurge,wiec to chyba wszystko zalezy od organizmu kobiety.Ale najwazniejsze sprawdzic u lekarza niz dalej brac tyle tabletek. Juz sama nie wiem!!

----------


## lokowka

> Po 5 dawkach to ja zejde chyba,teraz wzielam jedna dawke i bolal mnie brzuch  jak cholera i zazylam tylko 8 tab.A co dopiero jak zazyje dwadziescia ... pojde do lekarza i sie okaze co i jak,bo tak to mozna gdybac i gdybac. Ale mam tak cicha nadzieje ze sie udalo po tej ostatniej akcji... bo kazda kobieta wsumie przechodzi to innaczej,ja np porod tez mialam łatwy skurczy to prawie do konca nie czulam tylko dopiero przy 6cm cos tam zaczelo sie dziac i po porodzie tez jak cie oczyszczalam to jak skapy okres przez pare dni i tyle,a inne kobiety juz od pierwszych cm rozwarcia przezywaja katurge,wiec to chyba wszystko zalezy od organizmu kobiety.Ale najwazniejsze sprawdzic u lekarza niz dalej brac tyle tabletek. Juz sama nie wiem!!


idź, jak najszybciej do lekarza, zaraz będą święta i może być problem zarówno z lekarzami jak i aptekami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie dam rady, nie dam rady... dziewczyno jakbyś od razu wzięła 4 i 5 dawkę byłoby już po wszystkim, a ty najpierw 12, potem 8, albo zrób to raz a porządnie albo daj sobie spokój i zobacz co się stanie, nie chcesz ciąży to rób wszystko by się udało, a nie kombinujesz jak koń pod górę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862  nr pod ktorym mozesz poprosic o pomoc. Tam dostalam srodki ktore pomogly na poczatku 12tc po wczesniejszej nie udanej probie innymi srodkami

----------


## Schatzi

[QUOTE=mdmd;77490]POMOCY
W piątek wzięłam art 12 tab, co 3 h po 4 tabl doustnie....trochę pobolało, parę plamek i to wszystko...
Ile mam czekać? czy to zadziała? co mam dalej robić? 
proszę pomóżcie bo jestem już załamana[/QUO

Napisz błagam czy ci udało? Czy poszło później? Bo jaj jestem w takiej samej sytuacji. nic nie boli nie mam skurczów jestem po 12 tabletkach-oryginalnych z apteki- i tylko troche krwawie. POMÓŻ MI PROSZĘ! Cz y w ciągu 72 godz poroniłaś???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. 3 godz temu zażyłam 3cią dawkę i tylko troche krwawię. od ost miesiączki to 6 tydzień. Proszę, która miała takie doświadczenie? Czy "poszło" później? Prosze o pomoc. Nie wiem czy brać 4ta dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak masz to bierz. 
Lepiej działać teraz Wszystkimi dostępnymi środkami niż potem zaczynać od nowa bez sensu.

----------


## Schatzi

Wzięlm 4-ta dawkę..17:30 wyplułam resztki i właśnie zwymiotowałam  :Frown:  ale chyba sie wchłonęło co sie miało wchłonąć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlaczego bierzecie doustnie ? Ja wziełam za pierszym razem i ostrzegałam że nie zadziałało a kolejnym razem wziełam dopochwowo i po 3 godzinach było po wszystkim

----------


## Schatzi

Czekam te 3 dni, jeśli nic sie nie wydarzy zaaplikuje dopochwowo  :Frown:  doustnie zalecają na woman on waves. W którym tyg (od ost. miesiączki) byłaś, że za drugim razem dopochwowo poszło? Po 4 tej dawce nadal zero skurczy (przyjęłam ją 1,5 h temu) i nadal delikatne krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5tydzień  jak wziełam doustnie i po kilku dniach wziełam dopochwowo i zadziałało po kilku godzinach .

----------


## Schatzi

Dzięki... Czytam wcześniejsze wpisy niektóre dziewczyny piszą , że gin im powiedział, że najlepiej po 6 tyg- Może faktycznie od 7 tyg (od ost miesiączki ) bardziej działa ten Arthrotec ) Ja chciałam szybko aby nie czuc zbty duzego bólu i...niesyty nie mam żadnego  :Frown:  Do tej pory czuję sie dobrze. Krwawię delikatne po drugiej dawce, nawet nie zabrudziłam jednej podpaski typu max.

----------


## MaszWybór

Teoretycznie w pierwszym trymestrze nie ma znaczenia jaką drogę podania wybierzecie, jeśli idzie o skuteczność. Sposób do ustny jest rekomendowany przez Women on waves ze względu na ryzyko wykrycia pozostałości tabletek podczas badania nawet do 72 godzin po zabiegu. 
Ale jak wiemy teoria teorią,każda kobieta jest inna, i inaczej reaguje. 
Jeśli pierwsza i druga próba nie Powiedzie się,przy stosowaniu podjezykowym, może warto rozważyć podanie dopochwowe.

Shatzi. 
Jeśli zwymiotowalas po polknieciu resztek, to spokojnie, wszystko się wchlonelo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widze ze po arth. wiekszac dziewczyn krwawi tylko troche i ma lekkie skurcze ... moze tak ma byc ! a nie krwotok nie do opisania i szpital

----------


## Schatzi

zależy w którym tyg decydujesz sie na arthrotec.... i każdy reaguje inaczej. Ja sie naczytałam wystraszyłam nastawiłam na straszne bóle i ..nic, możne ciąża jest zbyt wczesna a i sam Arthrotec daje od 75-90% pewności poronienia z tym tez się liczyłam. Może dawka dopochwowa mi pomoże za 3 dni. wcześniej jednak na USG a jak nie...  :Frown:  łyżeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi lekarz doradził ,żeby było to do 6tc  zrobione... Więc go posłuchałam i tak te,ż zrobiła . Później byłam na usg u niego i powiedział ze sie udało. A dzis dla pewności zrobiłam test i jedna kreseczka  :Wink: ))))

----------


## Schatzi

A jakie miałaś objawy? jak sie czułas mocno krwawiłaś do tego 6 tyg.

----------


## MaszWybór

Każda kobieta jest inna i u każdej kobiety krwawienie wygląda inaczej. 
W tak niskiej ciąży nadzieją może być już minimalne krwawienie.  Nawet jeśli zarodek nie został wydalony mógł obumrzec i wymaga tylko wylyzeczkowania. 
Warto iść jak najszybciej na usg, sprawdzić co się dzieje.

----------


## Paris

Witam. Zastosowalam Arhtrotec i zadzialal bez problemu, a bylam już w dosyc zaawansowanej ciazy. Balam się bardzo ale ten lek naprawdę dziala, nawet poronisz w 4 miesiacu. Bralam 4 tabletki dopochwowo co 3h i przy 3-ciej dawce zaczelam odczowac bole, podobne do skurczy ciazowych ale slabsze, mialam też duze dreszcze ale to trzeba wytrzymac- minie. Zaczelam o 22, a o 6 zaczelo się poronienie. Pamietajcie, żeby nie pic alkoholu przy Arhtrotecu. Obylo się bez lekarza i szpitala, nie ukrywam, że bardzo się balam, że cos pojdzie nie tak ale udalo się. Teraz jestem 3 tydz po poronieniu, krwawienie trwalo 2 tyg, na poczatku było dosyc obfite, wylatywaly duze skrzepy, a potem już coraz mniej obfite. W internecie jest duzo ogloszen "sprzedam leki na poronienie" na. Mizoprostol ktory kosztuje min. 350zl ale nigdy nie wiadomo na jakie zrodlo trafisz. Sugeruje żeby zalatwic recepte u internisty na Arhtrotec, kosztuje ok. 50zl i pewne zrodlo, bo sama kupisz w aptece. Tylko najpierw dobrze się zastanowci, żeby pozniej nie zalowac. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec 28 szt.cena 200 zł gosia4350@wp.pl

----------


## Schatzi

Musze spróbować dopochwowo. jednak po dzisiejszych 4 dawkach pod język zrobie najpierw USG, krwawie ale bez żadnych skurczów i nie za mocno o jest 6tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tanio, wiecej pod numerem 724139914

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jestem już w 13tc i nadal nie wiem jak zażyć. czy doustnie czy do pochwowo, ale myślę że zważywszy na tak zaawansowany stan wolę doustnie w razie powikłań. jedyne co mnie powstrzymuje cały czas że jeszcze tego nie zrobiłam że mi się nie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety im dłużej będziesz czekać tym większe prawdopodobieństwo że się nie uda.
Jeśli jesteś w 13 tygodniu, od daty ostatniej miesiączki, dawkowanie u ciebie się zmienia. 
Powinnaś brać, 2 tabletki co trzy godziny.
W związku z mniejszą porcja leku jaka musisz przyjąć, spokojnie możesz wziąć wiecej dawek niż 5. No chyba ze uda się szybciej. 
Próbuj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakie miałaś objawy? jak sie czułas mocno krwawiłaś do tego 6 tyg.


zaczełąm krwawić już przy 1dawce,ale wziełam jeszcze kolejne 8 żeby mieć pewność. krwawienie było mocniejsze niż przy miesiaczce. I bardziej uciążliwe podczas ruchu.Do tego bóle brzucha i pleców chwilami nie do zniesienia.  Krwawiłam tydzień.. ale podczas tego krwawienia byłam u gin na wizycie by miec wszystko pod kontrolą.

----------


## Schatzi

Dziękuję za odp. Ja w nocy tylko mocniej pokrwawiłam, ale bez  żadnych bólów. jutro idę na USG. aby sprawdzić czy mimo to poroniłam. Wzięłam 4 dawki  :Frown:   Od ost. miesiączki to 6 tydz, ale od zapłodnienia 4ty -początek 5go. Cóz pozostaje dobra wiadmość USG, albo jeszcze jedna próba jutro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety im dłużej będziesz czekać tym większe prawdopodobieństwo że się nie uda.
> Jeśli jesteś w 13 tygodniu, od daty ostatniej miesiączki, dawkowanie u ciebie się zmienia. 
> Powinnaś brać, 2 tabletki co trzy godziny.
> W związku z mniejszą porcja leku jaka musisz przyjąć, spokojnie możesz wziąć wiecej dawek niż 5. No chyba ze uda się szybciej. 
> Próbuj.


na stronie WOW jest dokładny opis i tam nie zalecają przyjęcia więcej niż 5 dawek
a wygląda to tak:
Do 12 tygodnia ciąży zalecenie jest następujące:
Do wywołania poronienia potrzebne są 4 tabletki po 200 mikrogramów mizoprostolu, razem 800 mcg, które kobieta powinna włożyć pod język i trzymać aż do rozpuszczenia (co najmniej pół godziny). Nie powinna połykać tabletek!
Po 3 godzinach powinna zażyć następne 4 tabletki mizoprostolu pod język.
Po 3 godzinach powinna przyjąć trzecią dawkę - kolejne 4 tabletki pod język.

Instrukcja użycia po 12 tygodniu wygląda nieco inaczej.
Będziesz potrzebowała 10 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg (mikrogramów) Mizoprostolu każda. Co 3 godziny powinnaś wsunąć 2 tabletki głęboko do pochwy (lub pod język, nie połykać przynajmniej pół godziny) . Powinnaś aplikować tabletki co każde 3 godziny do momentu poronienia, ale nie więcej niż 5 razy. Prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia poronienia w przeciągu 24 godzin wynosi 91%.
Prosimy, weź pod uwagę, że podczas krwawienia wydalona zostanie również tkanka ciążowa, a mały zarodek może być widoczny.
Nie radzimy stosowania mizoprostolu samotnie po 15 tygodniu ciąży, z powodu wysokiego prawdopodobieństwa komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec (22 tabletki) - oryginalne opakowanie, paragon z apteki - 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś mi wytłumaczy dlaczego po 12 tc zmniejsza się ilość tabletek?

----------


## paris

Ja zastosowałam Arhtrotec w 16tygodniu i udało się. Brałam 4 tabletki dopochwowo co 3 godziny, po 2-giej dawce dostałam dreszczy, po 3-ciej zaczełam mieć bóle- jak przy porodzie ale delikatniejsze. Pierwsza dawka była o 22, a o 6 nastąpiło poronienie. Po wszystkim czułam się dobrze, krwawienie w sumie trwało ponad 2 tygodnie. Arhtrotec pomaga ale zanim go wezmiecie, dokładnie się zastanówcie, żeby pózniej nie żałować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli stosujesz arhtrotec po 12tyg musisz wziac wiecej tabletek, a nie wiem jak jest w przypadku samego mizoprostolu ale pewnie tak samo

----------


## Gabriela2013

Byłam po zakończeniu 13 tygodnia i brałam 24 tabletki normalnie pod język w 6 dawkach, 
w 12 tygodniu 12 tabletek w 6 dawkach nic nie dało, pojawił się tylko lekki ból brzucha i to wszystko, tyle że ja już prawie rok jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na stronie WOW jest dokładny opis i tam nie zalecają przyjęcia więcej niż 5 dawek
> a wygląda to tak:
> Do 12 tygodnia ciąży zalecenie jest następujące:
> Do wywołania poronienia potrzebne są 4 tabletki po 200 mikrogramów mizoprostolu, razem 800 mcg, które kobieta powinna włożyć pod język i trzymać aż do rozpuszczenia (co najmniej pół godziny). Nie powinna połykać tabletek!
> Po 3 godzinach powinna zażyć następne 4 tabletki mizoprostolu pod język.
> Po 3 godzinach powinna przyjąć trzecią dawkę - kolejne 4 tabletki pod język.
> 
> Instrukcja użycia po 12 tygodniu wygląda nieco inaczej.
> Będziesz potrzebowała 10 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg (mikrogramów) Mizoprostolu każda. Co 3 godziny powinnaś wsunąć 2 tabletki głęboko do pochwy (lub pod język, nie połykać przynajmniej pół godziny) . Powinnaś aplikować tabletki co każde 3 godziny do momentu poronienia, ale nie więcej niż 5 razy. Prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia poronienia w przeciągu 24 godzin wynosi 91%.
> ...



Ten opis tyczy się, aborcji z użyciem Mifepristone i misoprostol, czyli zestawu z wow. 
Sam arthrotec bierzemy taj jak napisałam, a to dla tego, że w drugim trymestrze, poronienie nie moze postepowac zbyt gwałtownie, gdyż zagraża to kobiecie.takie są zalecenia who po 12 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten opis tyczy się, aborcji z użyciem Mifepristone i misoprostol, czyli zestawu z wow. 
> Sam arthrotec bierzemy taj jak napisałam, a to dla tego, że w drugim trymestrze, poronienie nie moze postepowac zbyt gwałtownie, gdyż zagraża to kobiecie.takie są zalecenia who po 12 tc.


Nie wiem czemu ale strasznie namieszałaś, to już nie wiem jak brać ten art  :Frown:  i przeceiz wow nie wysyła paczek po 9 tygodniu  :Frown: , co ja mam teraz robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec oraz Ru 486
12 szt arthrotec 200zl
12szt mizoprostolu plus Ru 486 350zł tel 518699528

Odbior osobisty oraz wysyłka. Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec oraz Ru 486
> 12 szt arthrotec 200zl
> 12szt mizoprostolu plus Ru 486 350zł tel 518699528
> 
> Odbior osobisty oraz wysyłka. Pozdrawiam Kasia


Ta Ru... Chyba sruuu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czemu ale strasznie namieszałaś, to już nie wiem jak brać ten art  i przeceiz wow nie wysyła paczek po 9 tygodniu , co ja mam teraz robić?


 Bierz dwie tabletki co trzy godziny. 
Najlepiej do pochwowo ale istnieje ryzyko.ze w razie komplikacji lekarze je zauważą,wiec twój wybór, czy ryzykować czy lepiej pod jezyk. 
Jeśli nic nie będzie się działo, weźmiesz więcej dawek, to chyba oczywiste że lepiej raz a dobrze niż robić to na raty.  Masz duże szanse na sukces

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, zestaw z WoW przechwyci Wam urząd celny. A wiem, że nawet nasze Ministerstwo Zdrowia stara się o zablokowanie wysyłek do Polski z WoW.  Moja koleżanka pól roku temu zamawiała ten zestw i po sprawdzeniu -po aby długim oczekiwaniu- statusu wysyłki dostała informacje, że są w Warszawie i adres na Urząd Celny. Można pisać do nich skargi i odwołania za przetrzymywanie przesyłek, ale to trwa a czas leci! Za drugim razem zamówiła do swojej mamy do Niemiec i dopiero mama jej przywiozła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bierz dwie tabletki co trzy godziny. 
> Najlepiej do pochwowo ale istnieje ryzyko.ze w razie komplikacji lekarze je zauważą,wiec twój wybór, czy ryzykować czy lepiej pod jezyk. 
> Jeśli nic nie będzie się działo, weźmiesz więcej dawek, to chyba oczywiste że lepiej raz a dobrze niż robić to na raty.  Masz duże szanse na sukces


Ale to bez sensu przecież 2 tabletki to mniej niż 4  :Frown:  biorę tak jak dziewczyny wczoraj mi radziły, normalnie 20 sztuk w 5 dawkach. Poza tym 5 dawek co 3 godziny to 15 godzin a jak się nic nie stanie kolejne 15 godziny, nie mogę sobie pozwolić by nie spać dobę, bo muszę chodzić do pracy i zajmować się córką,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście zrobisz jak uważasz ze dla ciebie będzie najlepiej. 
Co do zestawu z wow, czy womenhelp.org. 
Gdzieś od sierpnia, zestawy nie są zatrzymywane przez UC nie licząc poznania i pruszcza gdańskiego, ale tam paczkj po prostu nie są zamawiane. 
Przesyłki wchodzą bez najmniejszych problemów, i szybko bo około 10 dni są juz do odbioru. 
U źródła radzę pytać, czyli wow.  Na pewno odpiszą kiedy ostatnio uc cokolwiek zatrzymał. 

Do Niemiec powiadasz?
Ciekawe jakim cudem.  Wow nie wysyła tam paczek, bo raz ze tam aborcja jest legalna, dwa prawo celne w Niemczech nie zezwala na przesyłanie leków. Tam wszystkie takie przesyłki są zatrzymywanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte, 12 tabl. Oryginalne z apteki, serdeczna89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec oraz Ru 486
> 12 szt arthrotec 200zl
> 12szt mizoprostolu plus Ru 486 350zł tel 518699528
> 
> Odbior osobisty oraz wysyłka. Pozdrawiam Kasia



za 200zł ?? Żałosne. jak ludzie po 200zł to 20szt sprzedaja ,nie wspominając ze za 12szt to zapłaci się 120-150zł a nie 200zł... Oszalał ten świat...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o szeryf nie musiał dzwonić pytać po ile bo już napisane  :Wink: 
szeryfie a po ile handlary lokowko-zosie maja te sławne namiary, a chętnych nie brakuje?
i wyobraź sobie szeryfie ze dla niektórych 200zl za 12 szt to nic, a nawet 300zl czy 500zl za 12 szt to nic. 
i nie przejmują się takimi błachostkami jak cena, i twoim zawodzeniem... wiem nie miesci ci się to w głowie.
a jak chcesz to nikt nie broni ci sprzedawać opakowanie za 50zl albo za darmo rozdawać. 
zamiast tylko glośno bez sensu warczeć na konkurencje.
ja bym się tu bardziej przyczepiła faktu ze to wiadomo nie RU gdy ktoś oczekuje ze płaci i dostanie APAP. to jest żalosne i kłamliwy naciągacz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny mam pytanie - w niedzielę brałam art, mocne krwawienie, bóle i skurcze, poniedziałek, wtorek cisza, dziś znowu krwawienie i niesamowite bóle - czy coś jest nie tak, czy to normalne?
to był 7/8 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec zwykły 12szt za 120zł+ kw wysyłki. Oto mój mail justyna890802@gmail.com

----------


## lokowka

> dziewczyny mam pytanie - w niedzielę brałam art, mocne krwawienie, bóle i skurcze, poniedziałek, wtorek cisza, dziś znowu krwawienie i niesamowite bóle - czy coś jest nie tak, czy to normalne?
> to był 7/8 tydzien


Widocznie dopiero teraz oczyszczasz się do końca, zapewne pojawią się też skrzepy, ważne by krwawienie się utrzymało kilka dni, Jak coś pisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o szeryf nie musiał dzwonić pytać po ile bo już napisane 
> szeryfie a po ile handlary lokowko-zosie maja te sławne namiary, a chętnych nie brakuje?
> i wyobraź sobie szeryfie ze dla niektórych 200zl za 12 szt to nic, a nawet 300zl czy 500zl za 12 szt to nic. 
> i nie przejmują się takimi błachostkami jak cena, i twoim zawodzeniem... wiem nie miesci ci się to w głowie.
> a jak chcesz to nikt nie broni ci sprzedawać opakowanie za 50zl albo za darmo rozdawać. 
> zamiast tylko glośno bez sensu warczeć na konkurencje.
> ja bym się tu bardziej przyczepiła faktu ze to wiadomo nie RU gdy ktoś oczekuje ze płaci i dostanie APAP. to jest żalosne i kłamliwy naciągacz


Dla mnie 500 zł za 12 sztuk to połowa mojej wypłaty, nie wzbogaciłam się jeszcze tak jak ty na oszukiwaniu dziewczyn w potrzebie i żerowaniu na ich tragedii, Załóż sobie nowy wątek i tam proponuj swój Arthrotec za 500 zł, nie robisz nic poza oczernianiem innych a czemu?  bo tobie wpływy się zmniejszyły? Odpowiedziałeś choć na jedno pytanie zadane w sprawie rady o dawkowanie czy odczucia? Nie! to się nie wpierdalaj. Nie wiem o co ci chodzi z tą lokowko-zosia, ale ja uzyskałam dużo odpowiedzi od niej, a art kupiłam od innej dziewczyny z tego forum za 100 zł za 12 tabletek, dla mnie 100 czy 500 to różnica!! i mimo, że lokowka wiedział, że mam art odpowiadała na moje pytania w trakcie i po, nie zostawiła mnie samej, wiec nie wiem co ona ci zrobiła ale jest 100razy lepsza od Ciebie. jakby ktoś potrzebował tabletek za 100 zł podam maila do osoby od której kupowałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sama sie wpier...lasz w co drugi post oczerniajac wszystkich i promujac lokowko-zosie
hipokrytko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 tam zamowilam srodki ktore pomogly w 10 tc jestem juz po calym tym piekle ale na szczescie wszystko juz jest dobrze. Dziekuje za pomoc i fajnie ze jest takie forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co się tak oburzasz nowego dresiku za apap po 350 zł sobie nie kupisz a tak swoją drogą złoty biznes kupić apap i popchnąć go za 350 zł, tylko ty się oburzasz, czemu akurat ta dziewczyna na tym forum co drugi post to ogłoszenie czemu do tamtych osób nic nie masz? wiec o co chodzi o to że ma dobry i tani namiar czy że odpowiada na pytania bo nie wiem

----------


## Schatzi

Dziewczyny byłam na początku 6tego tyg (od ost miesiączki czyli ok 4 od zapłodnienia). We wtorek wzięłam Arthrotec. Godzinę po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawic-bez żadnych skurczów bólów itp...bardzo dobrze wszystko zniosłam. Jedyne co to efekt po tym leku dreszcze z pól godz po każdej dawce ale do opanowania Zdziwiłam się ze po 3ciej dawce nic. Zero skurczów zero bólu..zero mocniejszego krwawienia. Wzięłam 4ta dawkę i tez nic. W nocy jedynie mocniej pokrwawiłam Jestem drugi dzien po. właśnie wróciłam z USG. opis "światło macicy  poszerzone o gładkich obrysach wypełnione niejednorodnymi masami-poronienie w trakcie" cos tam jest czyli sie udało ale nie wyszło ze mnie wszysko. Czy jeszcze wyjdzie? Czy któraś z Was miała tak sytuację?

----------


## Schatzi

a pro pos handlu w necie....Dziewczyny Uważajcie na internetowych naciągaczy.... Ja za wszelką cenę chciałam RECEPTE i kupić sobie sama...popytajcie po znajomych może ktoś załatwi. To lek na bóle stawów... wypisze każdy internista. Najlepiej udać sie prywatnie do takiego lekarza można mieć ze soba PESEL mamy , taty powiedzieć że choruje na stawy ze tak bolą kolana ze ie możne z domu wyjść...coś tam zawsze można pokombinować...ja tak sobie załatwiłam receptę ! na 2 opakowania -w razie nieudanej  próby. Stracicie jedynie ok 100 za wizytę a za Arthrotec max 50zł (ja za dwa opakowania zapłaciłam 75zł!) UWAŻAJCIE. dbajcie o swoje zdrowie i życie. Receptę można sobie jakoś pokombinować i załatwić..NAJLEPIEJ Z PEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!!!

----------


## lokowka

> Dziewczyny byłam na początku 6tego tyg (od ost miesiączki czyli ok 4 od zapłodnienia). We wtorek wzięłam Arthrotec. Godzinę po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawic-bez żadnych skurczów bólów itp...bardzo dobrze wszystko zniosłam. Jedyne co to efekt po tym leku dreszcze z pól godz po każdej dawce ale do opanowania Zdziwiłam się ze po 3ciej dawce nic. Zero skurczów zero bólu..zero mocniejszego krwawienia. Wzięłam 4ta dawkę i tez nic. W nocy jedynie mocniej pokrwawiłam Jestem drugi dzien po. właśnie wróciłam z USG. opis "światło macicy  poszerzone o gładkich obrysach wypełnione niejednorodnymi masami-poronienie w trakcie" cos tam jest czyli sie udało ale nie wyszło ze mnie wszysko. Czy jeszcze wyjdzie? Czy któraś z Was miała tak sytuację?


Jeszcze wyjdą skrzepy i tkanka, jak zaczną mocniej boleć plecy i brzuch będzie to znaczyło, że się zaczyna, a nie dostałaś skierowania na łyżeczkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> (...) Czy któraś z Was miała tak sytuację?


Jestem w podobnej sytuacji. Pisałam o tym kilka dni temu.  Niestety po dwu godzinnym krwawieniu ze skórczami od sobotniego poranka nic więcej się nie wydarzyło. Jutro dobieram drugi wynik bety. Na wszelki wypadek miałam receptę na dwa opakowania. 

Popieram post wyżej. Jeśli macie możliwość załatwiajcie receptę, wówczas macie 100% pewności, że nikt Was nie oszuka.

----------


## Schatzi

> Jeszcze wyjdą skrzepy i tkanka, jak zaczną mocniej boleć plecy i brzuch będzie to znaczyło, że się zaczyna, a nie dostałaś skierowania na łyżeczkowanie?



Byłam na USG prywatnie, nie u gina. Zatem teraz chyba z tym muszę pójść normalnie do lekarza gin z tym opisem i wtedy ew. na łyżeczkowanie. Poczekam jeszcze ze 2 dni, bo leci ze mnie trochę gęstych skrzepów, ale nie wiele. To była b. wczesna ciąża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam na USG prywatnie, nie u gina. Zatem teraz chyba z tym muszę pójść normalnie do lekarza gin z tym opisem i wtedy ew. na łyżeczkowanie. Poczekam jeszcze ze 2 dni, bo leci ze mnie trochę gęstych skrzepów, ale nie wiele. To była b. wczesna ciąża


Ale usg miałaś dopochwowe tak?

----------


## Schatzi

> Ale usg miałaś dopochwowe tak?


Tak, dopochwowe, dokladnie. b.dobry specjalista USG  mi robił - zbadał wszystko dokładnie cała macicę, jajniki. W macicy cos jeszcze jest dlatego mówi jak nei zauważę gęstszego skrzepu w ciągu dwóch dni do gina kazał iść i trzeba będzie łyżeczkować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, dopochwowe, dokladnie. b.dobry specjalista USG  mi robił - zbadał wszystko dokładnie cała macicę, jajniki. W macicy cos jeszcze jest dlatego mówi jak nei zauważę gęstszego skrzepu w ciągu dwóch dni do gina kazał iść i trzeba będzie łyżeczkować.


o jakie te skrzepy chodzi? a masz jakies krwawienie wogole?

----------


## niemożliwe

wczoraj razem z małym skrzepem wydaliłam z siebie około centymetrowe biało przezroczystą kulkę, ale zarodek to nie był. co to było? czy poroniłam?

----------


## Schatzi

> o jakie te skrzepy chodzi? a masz jakieś krwawienie wogole?


Tak krwawie jak przy miesiączce, od czasu do czasu czując delikatne skurcze, ale bardzo delikatne. Jestem drugi dzień "Po" Skrzepy to małe grudki, jak siedze na sedesie i przyprę lecą "guluty"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widocznie dopiero teraz oczyszczasz się do końca, zapewne pojawią się też skrzepy, ważne by krwawienie się utrzymało kilka dni, Jak coś pisz.


tak, dziś cały dzień "glutoskrzepy" jeszcze większy skurczowy ból brzucha, w ruch musiał iść ibuprofen max... na szczęście teraz i cisza w krwawieniu i nie boli... leci tylko czysta żywa krew.
powiedz ile takie krwawienie może trwać?

----------


## Schatzi

Dziewczyny! Przez cały czas od mojej pierwszej dawki jestem w  kontakcie e-mail z Woman on Waves. Niesamowicie pomagaja...nie odpisuja natychmiast -zapewne sa zalewani taki mailami....ale pomagają bardzo. Dzis napisałam tez do nich o moim przypadku i opise USG, że sa jeszcze po aborcji pozostałości tkanki ciążowej. Odpisali mi:  "Jeśli badanie ultrasonograficzne wykazało niewielkie pozostałości tkanek (wskazujące na niecałkowitą aborcję) lub jeśli po 3 tygodniach nadal występuje u ciebie niewielkie krwawienie, ALE nie masz innych objawów takich jak ból, gorączka lub silne krwawienie, zabieg łyżeczkowania nie musi być wykonywany.
Niewielkie pozostałości tkanek mogą być usunięte za pomocą kolejnej dawki Misoprostolu lub możesz też poczekać do kolejnej miesiączki (w wyniku skurczów podczas miesiączki resztki tkanek powinny zostać wydalone).
W większości przypadków macica jest w stanie oczyścić się sama.
Regularna miesiączka powraca po 4-6 tygodniach od momentu aborcji medycznej.
Po wystąpieniu regularnej miesiączki w macicy nie powinny znajdować się pozostałości tkanki. 
Zabieg łyżeczkowania powinien być wykonywany tylko w przypadku zdiagnozowanych powikłań i tylko w przypadkach kiedy metoda próżniowa nie jest dostępna. Metoda próżniowa jest nowszą i znacznie bezpieczniejszą metodą chirurgiczną i zawsze powinnaś się domagać metody próżniowej, jeśli masz taką możliwość.
Więcej informacji naukowych:
Według Światowej Organizacji Zdrowia "jeśli kobieta czuje się dobrze, ani przedłużające się krwawienie, ani obecność tkanek w macicy (wykazanych podczas badania USG) nie powinny być przesłanką do wykonania zabiegu metodą chirurgiczną. Pozostałosci tkanek ciążowych zostaną wydalone samoistnie podczas krwawienia miesiączkowego. Chirurgiczne oczyszczenie macicy może być zastosowane na życzenie kobiety, lub gdy krwawienie jest silne i się przedłuża, lub jest przyczyną anemii, lub jeśli występują objawy wskazujące na zakażenie." 

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Będę tu zaglądać. To forum jest super....pomogło mi bardzo przejść przez to, fajnie, że w tych ciężkich dla nas chwilach w których często jesteśmy same możemy sie wspierac.

----------


## Schatzi

> wczoraj razem z małym skrzepem wydaliłam z siebie około centymetrowe biało przezroczystą kulkę, ale zarodek to nie był. co to było? czy poroniłam?


Skarbie koniecznie idź na USG. Będziesz miała pewność  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepszy kontakt jeśli chodzi o wszelkie informacje jest z womenhelp.org. 
Odpisują bardzo szybko, i wiedzę mają również rzeczową.

----------


## niemożliwe

byłam u gina, na usg. jajeczka nie znalazł ale powiedział, że to nie znaczy że go tam nie ma bo widoczność była kiepska, powód dużo śluzówki. więc jeśli badanie potwierdzi czeka mnie jeszcze łyżeczkowanie...

----------


## niemożliwe

a ten biały pęcherzyk to właśnie mógł być zarodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arhtrotec w oryginalnym opakowaniu z paragonem za 200zl (20 abletek)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arhtrotec w oryginalnym opakowaniu z paragonem za 200zl (20 abletek)


Na paragonie jest cena 200 zł?

----------


## kukiz87

Sprzedam Arthrotec50   20 tabletek  nówka z apteki   geric87@wp.pl    150 zł !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Art.   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam nowe opakowanie tabletek   tabletki.art@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś odebrała drugi wynik bety . Beta wzrosła podwójnie . Nadal jestem w ciąży . . Ta wiadomość kompletnie mnie rozbiła. Mam taki metlik w głowie że nie wiem co myśleć i jak działać i czy działać? Mam jeszcze jedno opakowanie A. Rozsądek mówi aby brać, dopochwowo- poparzeń  więcej nie zniose  ale serce mówi zupełnie  coś  innego...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś odebrała drugi wynik bety . Beta wzrosła podwójnie . Nadal jestem w ciąży . . Ta wiadomość kompletnie mnie rozbiła. Mam taki metlik w głowie że nie wiem co myśleć i jak działać i czy działać? Mam jeszcze jedno opakowanie A. Rozsądek mówi aby brać, dopochwowo- poparzeń  więcej nie zniose  ale serce mówi zupełnie  coś  innego...


w ktorym tyg. jestes, ze nie zadzialal ? I jak bralas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie jakiś pewny namiar na tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety, jeśli beta wzrasta to ciąża dalej się rozwija. 
Który masz tydzień? Jak bralas?
Mocni krwawilas?  
Do 12 tygodnia misoprostol nie działa bezpośrednio na zarodek, bo jego krew jeszcze nie ma połączenia z krwią matki. 
Działa tylko na macice powodując jej skurcze.  Ciąża ma duże szanse na prawidłowy rozwój bez konsekwencji dla płodu. 
Jeśli serce mówi ci żeby zatrzymać ciążę, to zrób to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam nowe, prosto z apteki opakowanie Art. Możliwość zapłaty po sprawdzeniu zawartości.   iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7 tc. Arthrotec wzięłam w 6tc. Po 5 serii, łącznie 20 tabletek co 3 godziny
1 seria - 4 pod język + 1 dopochwowo bez rdzenia, 
2 seria - 4 pod język
3 seria - 4 pod język
4 seria - 4 pod język
5 seria - 3 dopochwowo bez rdzenia. 

Miała dreszcze, skurcze, biegunkę. Krwawić zaczęłam po 4 serii. Przez dwie godzinny. Potem tylko plamiłam. Dlatego zdecydowałam się dopochwowe podanie 3 ostatnich tabletek. Jak widać i tak bez rezultatów. 
Mamy już dwójkę małych dzieci...to była dla nas bardzo trudna decyzja, najtrudniejsza, tym bardziej, ze długo walczyłam o utrzymanie pierwszej ciąży a teraz ... 
podjęliśmy taką decyzję i teraz nie możemy się z niej wycofać, nie po pierwszej próbie. 
Przede mną kolejne serie z A. Myślę o podaniu dopochwowo, bo za pierwszym razem byłam mocno poparzona, skóra schodziła mi płatami, nie mogłam jeść.
Jak postępować w aplikacji dopochwowej? Czy pozbywać się rdzenia? Użyć nawilżacza by tabelki się nie zrolowały ? Jak go użyć?

z góry dziękuję za odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi tez beta wzrosla,wiec nic z tego chyba niedziala ten artr. zrobie teraz 3 podejscie ostatnie,mam cale opakowanie sprobuje ...nie wieze w to juz ze to wogole sie udaje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrafisz zrobić to precyzyjnie to rdzeń możesz usunąć. 
Będzie tylko przeszkadzał. 
Tabletki należy zwilzyc i umieścić jak najgłębiej potrafisz, i tak kolejne dawki co trzy godziny. 

Jeśli potrzebujesz rzetelnych informacji pisz na helpdesku womenhelp.org. 
Napiszą ci wszystko co jest t  istotne i co powinnaś wiedzieć 

Lub dzwoń na abkrcyjny telefon zaufania. 
 725 892 134 (Plus) 503 937 745 (Orange)  730 861 724 (Play)

----------


## Schatzi

> Jestem w 7 tc. Arthrotec wzięłam w 6tc. Po 5 serii, łącznie 20 tabletek co 3 godziny
> 1 seria - 4 pod język + 1 dopochwowo bez rdzenia, 
> 2 seria - 4 pod język
> 3 seria - 4 pod język
> 4 seria - 4 pod język
> 5 seria - 3 dopochwowo bez rdzenia. 
> 
> Miała dreszcze, skurcze, biegunkę. Krwawić zaczęłam po 4 serii. Przez dwie godzinny. Potem tylko plamiłam. Dlatego zdecydowałam się dopochwowe podanie 3 ostatnich tabletek. Jak widać i tak bez rezultatów. 
> Mamy już dwójkę małych dzieci...to była dla nas bardzo trudna decyzja, najtrudniejsza, tym bardziej, ze długo walczyłam o utrzymanie pierwszej ciąży a teraz ... 
> ...


A miałas Arthtotec 50, czy 75 (forte) Ten forte ma mniej mizso jest trochę mniej skuteczny. Po drugie czy miałas oryginalny! ? A apteki czy z netu?? Jeśli z netu mogłaś trafić na oszustów

----------


## Schatzi

> mi tez beta wzrosla,wiec nic z tego chyba niedziala ten artr. zrobie teraz 3 podejscie ostatnie,mam cale opakowanie sprobuje ...nie wieze w to juz ze to wogole sie udaje...


Byc może masz bardzo silny organizm...Arthrotec nie daje 100% poronienia. Powoduje skurcze macicy. Szansa na wywołanie poronienia za pomocą samego mizoprostolu czyli Arthrotec wynosi 75-90%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam i mam A. forte ale z ulotki wynika, że zarówno jeden jak i drugi mają taką samą dawkę mizoprostolu (0,2 mg) różnią się tylko dawkę soli sodowej diklofenaku. Zwykły ma 50 forte 75 ... ? 
Leki mam oryginalne z apteki, nie kupowałam ani przez internet ani przez osoby trzecie. 

Dziękuję za rady. A propos rdzenia. Po delikatnym przecięciu pojawia się druga, jakby osobna tabletka. Zastanawiam się tylko czy tą dawkę miso, najlepiej sproszkować czy w miarę możliwości pozostawić w całości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej zostawić w całości, delikatnie zwilzyc i włożyć. 
I art forte i zwykły mają tyle samo Misoprostolu. 
Dawka diclofenaku nie ma związku z poronieniem,gdyż i tak w miarę możliwości się jej pozbywamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie proszkowałam, zaaplikowałam w kawałkach bez diclo.
Czeka nas ciężka noc. 

jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byc może masz bardzo silny organizm...Arthrotec nie daje 100% poronienia. Powoduje skurcze macicy. Szansa na wywołanie poronienia za pomocą samego mizoprostolu czyli Arthrotec wynosi 75-90%


To co teraz zrobic,ja po pierwszej dawce krwawilam malo,tylko ze potem juz sie nic nie dzialo i krwawienie ustepowalo  paru godzinach i tyle i pare skrzepow jakis wylecialo malych..ja robilam raz 4 tabletki co 3 godziny 3 razy,a za drugim razem po paru dniach  wzielam 5 tab i za 3 god 3 tab bo wiecej nie mialam .. i teraz po tyg sprawdzilam bete i jednak rosnie..;(((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fajnie by było jakbyś sobie trochę pomogła. 
Ruch, pozycja kibelkowa, lekkie parcie w trakcie skurczów. 
Nie zaszkodzi a być może coś pomoże. 
Ciepły prysznic..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie jeszcze wczesne ciążę. 
Kolejne prób y  również mogą się nie udać. 
Zastanówcie się nad opcja zamówienia zestawu z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org. Ewentualnie słowacka klinika, tyle że to już duży koszt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem już w 13tc i nadal nie wiem jak zażyć. czy doustnie czy do pochwowo, ale myślę że zważywszy na tak zaawansowany stan wolę doustnie w razie powikłań. jedyne co mnie powstrzymuje cały czas że jeszcze tego nie zrobiłam że mi się nie uda


boszeeee 13tydzien masakra jak tak możesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> boszeeee 13tydzien masakra jak tak możesz


A q czym problem? Bo nie rozumiem.  Co za różnica czy tydzień 7 czy 13?
I tu i tu przerywasz ciążę. 
Ja usunelam w 11 tygodniu, rok temu, czuje się świetnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w ogóle dla mnie to nie do ogarnięcia jak tak  możecie i jeszcze sobie bez żadnych uczuć o tym piszecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w ogóle dla mnie to nie do ogarnięcia jak tak  możecie i jeszcze sobie bez żadnych uczuć o tym piszecie


O i sie zaczyna,umoralnianie, kazda wie co robi i co chce zrobic.To jest nasza sprawa i nasze śycie,a ty popatrz na swoje bo może tez nie jesteś taka świętojebliwa i doskonała!! A jak chcesz sie użalać do do koscioła tam na pewno cie wysłuchają ... tyle w tym temacie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

życzę Tobie, żeby ani Ty, ani nikt z Twoich bliskich nie znalazł się w podobnej sytuacji!
to nie są sprawy łatwe i jeśli Ciebie nie dotyczą, to proszę wciśnij czerwony krzyżyk albo przynajmniej nie komentuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam już chyba ostatnie pytanie  :Smile:  2 tygodnie temu w sobote zażyłam art, wszystko sie udało, w czwartek wyleciał ze mnie płód- widziałam na własnie oczy. Pytanie odnosi sie do tego,ze do dzisiaj wystepuje plamienie, lekkie i tylko w dzień czyli podczas ruchu itd, po nocy mam sucho.Wszystko okej czy podjąc jakieś działania?

----------


## Aneta Skwara

Witam czy ktoś może wie czy arthrotec został wycofany ze sprzedaży umnie bez problemu można kupić w aptece bez recepty arthrotec ale nie mają go w hurtowniach jaki to może bydź powod z pòl roku temu dla koleżanki zamòwiłam i na drugi dzień był a teraz zamawiałam i pani z apteki na drugi dzień powiedziała że nie maja go w hurtoniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec nie został wycofany.  To że nie było go akurat w hurtowni może świadczyć tylko o tym iż nie zamówiono go w porę od producenta. 
Albo dziewczyny tak wpadają ze popyt przewyższa podaż :P

Pytanie było do lokowki, ale pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć. 
To jak najbardziej normalne.  Krwawienie i plamienie w różnych momentach może pojawiać się do pierwszej miesiączki, i o ile nic niepokojącego typu brzydki zapach wydzieliny, czy gorączka, się nie dzieje, taki stan nie powinien cie niepokoić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam już chyba ostatnie pytanie  2 tygodnie temu w sobote zażyłam art, wszystko sie udało, w czwartek wyleciał ze mnie płód- widziałam na własnie oczy. Pytanie odnosi sie do tego,ze do dzisiaj wystepuje plamienie, lekkie i tylko w dzień czyli podczas ruchu itd, po nocy mam sucho.Wszystko okej czy podjąc jakieś działania?


widziałaś? co widziałaś? u mnie ze skrzepem wyleciał mały biało-przezroczysty pęcherzyk,( byłam w 5 tygodniu) tyle że był pusty w środku. byłam wczoraj na badaniach, beta ciągle wysokie, jutro idę na drugie sprawdzić czy rośnie czy spada. na USG nie widać ciąży więc pocieszam się, że się udało. 
ja zażyłam 12 tabletek pod język. zabieg przeprowadziłam w środę. bardzo mało krwawię. a skrzep to tylko mi jeden wyleciał ze wspomnianym pęcherzykiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co może to oznaczać jestem w 7tyg ciąży od 4dni krwawie a wczoraj dostałam biegunke i silniejsze skurcze ale nie poroniłam i po godzinie sie uspokoiło dzisiaj też biegunka nie duze krwawienie i nie duże skurcze i krwawienia ze śluzem przezroczystym co to może oznaczać czy moge poronić nie ide do lekarza bo bym wolała poronić ale jak to długo może jeszcze trwać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chciałabym żeby wypowiedziały się dziewczyny, które stosowały sam art z apteki po 12tyg.
co się z wami działo, jak zaaplikowałyście, jak brałyście, czy nie bałyście się co się z wami będzie działo itp? 
ogólnie im więcej info tym będę spokojniejsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co może to oznaczać jestem w 7tyg ciąży od 4dni krwawie a wczoraj dostałam biegunke i silniejsze skurcze ale nie poroniłam i po godzinie sie uspokoiło dzisiaj też biegunka nie duze krwawienie i nie duże skurcze i krwawienia ze śluzem przezroczystym co to może oznaczać czy moge poronić nie ide do lekarza bo bym wolała poronić ale jak to długo może jeszcze trwać


skąd wiesz, że nie poroniłaś? idź do lekarza sprawdź. jak nie wyrazisz zgody na podtrzymanie ciąży to na siłę nic ci nie wciśnie. ja poszłam i powiedziałam, że jestem w ciąży i krwawię. lekarka mnie zbadała i powiedziała, że jeśli jeszcze nie poroniłam ( a trzeba zrobić dodatkowe badanie) to dostane tabletki na podtrzymanie. a ja jej na to, że wolała bym poronić. ona zleciła te dodatkowe badania i powiedziała ze jeśli naprawdę poroniłam to najlepiej będzie przeprowadzić zabieg łyżeczkowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo wiem jak wyglada poronienie kiedys juz poronilam ale to przez stres mialam juz pojsc do lekarza jak na drak na drugi dzien sie zaczelo i za dwa dni juz pomalu dolegliwosci mijaly zwiazane z ciaza a teraz juz 4dzien krwawie i od dwoch dni skurcze zwlaszcza jak wstane rano i wiem ze nie poronilam bo nawet dolegliwosci nie minely zwiazane z ciaza staram sie o arthrotec zeby szybciej poronic ale apteka nie moze zamowic tego leku bo w hurtowni go nie maja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja przez internet zamawiałam, wiem, że to ryzyko, ale nie miałam wyjścia musiałam je podjąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem ze ryzykowne i tego sie boje i ile trzeba zaplacic a ja w apteca moge kupic go bez recepty i 20tabletek za 50zl anie 12tabletek za 120zl czy nawet wiecej i nie wiadomo czy dostanie sie te tabletki czy nie zostanie sie oszukanym ale chyba wyjscia nie bede miala bo co zrobie jak w hurtowni go nie maja a od kogo kupywalas i za ile

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po drugiej próbie. 5 serii dopochwowo. zaczęłam o 21. i nawet nie plamię! miałam skurcze mocne, mocniejsze niż tydzień temu ale nawet nie plamię!
Byłam dobrej myśli, a teraz jestem załamana. to niemożliwe!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem ze ryzykowne i tego sie boje i ile trzeba zaplacic a ja w apteca moge kupic go bez recepty i 20tabletek za 50zl anie 12tabletek za 120zl czy nawet wiecej i nie wiadomo czy dostanie sie te tabletki czy nie zostanie sie oszukanym ale chyba wyjscia nie bede miala bo co zrobie jak w hurtowni go nie maja a od kogo kupywalas i za ile


za 12 tabletek 180zł
jak wpiszesz gdzie kupić arthroted to powinny ci wyskoczyć ogłoszenia,
ja nie sprawdzałam, jedno z pierwszych wybrałam 
jak przejrzysz to forum to tez coś znajdziesz
jak chcesz podam ci nr tel z którego korzystałam

----------


## Benia11

To jak najbardziej możliwe, i zdaża się jak widać. 
Art ma 75% -90% gwarancji powodzenia wiec trzeba się z tym liczyć :Frown: 
Masz jeszcze tabletki? Może jeszcze się uda?
Co robiłaś w trakcie kuracji? Spalas czy probowalas się w miarę możliwości ruszać? 
W ostateczności zamów zestaw z mifepristone- Ru 486, ale tylko z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org.  W Polsce nie dostaniesz oryginału.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po drugiej próbie. 5 serii dopochwowo. zaczęłam o 21. i nawet nie plamię! miałam skurcze mocne, mocniejsze niż tydzień temu ale nawet nie plamię!
> Byłam dobrej myśli, a teraz jestem załamana. to niemożliwe!


to jeszcze nie koniec, jeśli masz skurcze poronić możesz nawet za kilka dni, niektóre dziewczyny tak miały,
ale w tym wypadku chyba najlepiej zamówić zestaw od Wow z RU, jeśli oczywiście jest jeszcze czas...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po drugiej próbie. 5 serii dopochwowo. zaczęłam o 21. i nawet nie plamię! miałam skurcze mocne, mocniejsze niż tydzień temu ale nawet nie plamię!
> Byłam dobrej myśli, a teraz jestem załamana. to niemożliwe!


i weź gorącą kąpiel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam potworne dreszcze, które uniemożliwiały mi funkcjonowanie. Nie byłam w stanie się ruszać. próbowałam chodzić kucać, wypiłam gorącą herbatę i miałam termofor. i nic. 
to jakiś koszmar! 
Mam podwyższoną temperaturę, skurcze ale wątpie aby coś więcej się działo. 
Tabletek już nie tknę, to nie ma sensu. pozostaje nam wyjazd na S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam Słowacką klinike dziewczyny profesjonalny zabieg tylko ze koszta 1600 ze wszystkim 
ale przede wszystkim legalnie , naprawde polecam

----------


## Schatzi

> To co teraz zrobic,ja po pierwszej dawce krwawilam malo,tylko ze potem juz sie nic nie dzialo i krwawienie ustepowalo  paru godzinach i tyle i pare skrzepow jakis wylecialo malych..ja robilam raz 4 tabletki co 3 godziny 3 razy,a za drugim razem po paru dniach  wzielam 5 tab i za 3 god 3 tab bo wiecej nie mialam .. i teraz po tyg sprawdzilam bete i jednak rosnie..;(((


Zrób sobie USG, beta rośnie bo byc możne nie oczyściłaś sie ze wszystkiego, Jeśli krwawiłaś i miałas małe skrzepy to poronienie nastąpiło w jakimś stopniu. Tkanka ciążowa mogła nie zostać wydalona, Moglo dojść do sytuacji, że płód obumarl, ale krew i tkanki nie zostaly wydalone z Twojego organizmu. To moze zostac sprawdzone poprzez badanie USG. Konieczne jest wówczas zastosowanie metody próżniowej lub łyżeczkowania. Może byc tez taka sytuacja, że jestes w ciąży pozamacicznej. Oznacza to, ze Twoja ciąża rozwija sie poza macicą. Mizoprostol nie działa w tym przypadku i należy NATYCHMIAST skontaktować się z lekarzem. Objawem ciazy pozamacicznej jest nasilajacy sie ból po jednej stronie dolnej części brzucha.

----------


## Schatzi

> Witam czy ktoś może wie czy arthrotec został wycofany ze sprzedaży umnie bez problemu można kupić w aptece bez recepty arthrotec ale nie mają go w hurtowniach jaki to może bydź powod z pòl roku temu dla koleżanki zamòwiłam i na drugi dzień był a teraz zamawiałam i pani z apteki na drugi dzień powiedziała że nie maja go w hurtoniach


Arthrotec NIE ZOSTAŁ wycofany. mieszkam w dużym mieście tydz temu próbowałam go kupić na receptę w kilku aptekach. W każdej mi powiedzieli, że tylko na zamówienie. W 4 aptekach Panie mówiły, że w hurtowni tylko jedno opakowanie. Receptę miałam na 2 opakowania ( w razie nie udanej próby!) W 5tej aptece ufff będą dwa opakowania.. Były na drugi dzień.  Podejrzewam, że  to iz nie ma go w aptekach i tylko na zamówienie to oznacza, że KONTROLUJA  jego sprzedaż. To jest lek na choroby stawów, zawiera jednak MIZOPROSTOL ze pomocą którego właśnie liczymy na poronienia. Pani w aptece BARDZO wymownie na mnie spojrzała kiedy mówiła, że nie kupie tak łatwo....lek jest tylko na zamówienie. Chodzi tu na pewno aby nie kwitło sprzedawanie "spod lady" ! 
ale zapewniam Cię...można kupić, nie został wychowany. Kupiłam w aptece, po zamówieniu przez farmaceutę.

----------


## Schatzi

> jestem po drugiej próbie. 5 serii dopochwowo. zaczęłam o 21. i nawet nie plamię! miałam skurcze mocne, mocniejsze niż tydzień temu ale nawet nie plamię!
> Byłam dobrej myśli, a teraz jestem załamana. to niemożliwe!


Zrob sobie USG> Może byc tez taka sytuacja, że jestes w ciąży pozamacicznej. Oznacza to, ze Twoja ciąża rozwija sie poza macicą. Mizoprostol nie działa w tym przypadku i należy NATYCHMIAST skontaktować się z lekarzem. Objawem ciazy pozamacicznej jest nasilający sie ból po jednej stronie dolnej części brzucha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam i mam A. forte ale z ulotki wynika, że zarówno jeden jak i drugi mają taką samą dawkę mizoprostolu (0,2 mg) różnią się tylko dawkę soli sodowej diklofenaku. Zwykły ma 50 forte 75 ... ? 
> Leki mam oryginalne z apteki, nie kupowałam ani przez internet ani przez osoby trzecie. 
> 
> Dziękuję za rady. A propos rdzenia. Po delikatnym przecięciu pojawia się druga, jakby osobna tabletka. Zastanawiam się tylko czy tą dawkę miso, najlepiej sproszkować czy w miarę możliwości pozostawić w całości?


art nie działa. brałam 3 razy.
dopiero zestaw z WOH pomógł.
kupa zmarnowanej kasy - trafiłam jeszcze na oszustów i zdrowia.
jak chcesz stosować - lepiej zamówić oryginalny zestaw. cenowo wyjdzie Ci tak samo niż zamawiać art, który nie wiadomo czy zadziała...

----------


## Benia11

> Zrób sobie USG, beta rośnie bo byc możne nie oczyściłaś sie ze wszystkiego, Jeśli krwawiłaś i miałas małe skrzepy to poronienie nastąpiło w jakimś stopniu. Tkanka ciążowa mogła nie zostać wydalona, Moglo dojść do sytuacji, że płód obumarl, ale krew i tkanki nie zostaly wydalone z Twojego organizmu. To moze zostac sprawdzone poprzez badanie USG. Konieczne jest wówczas zastosowanie metody próżniowej lub łyżeczkowania. Może byc tez taka sytuacja, że jestes w ciąży pozamacicznej. Oznacza to, ze Twoja ciąża rozwija sie poza macicą. Mizoprostol nie działa w tym przypadku i należy NATYCHMIAST skontaktować się z lekarzem. Objawem ciazy pozamacicznej jest nasilajacy sie ból po jednej stronie dolnej części brzucha.


Niestety to bzdura. 
Beta przy poronieniu nie ma prawa rosnąć. 
Jeśli zostało dużo złogów i pozostałości również będzie spadać tylko trochę wolniej. 
Wyjazd na Słowację to bardzo dobra alternatywa tyle ze bardzo kosztowna.
Na twoim miejscu przemyslala bym jednak zestaw z wow bo farmakologia jest mimo wszystko mniej inwazyjna i bezpieczniejsza dla kobiety. 
Misoprostol w połączeniu z Mifepristone ma na prawdę duża skuteczność.  W praktyce nie wiele zabiegów się nie udaje. 
Tabletek do przyjęcia jest mniej,tylko 6 i nie są tak ochydne jak arthrotec. 
Ale decyzję juz ty sama musisz podjąć. 
Fakt.  Poronienie może nastąpić jeszcze w ciągu kilkudziesięciu godzin ale jeśli tak się nie stanie to chyba nic z tego. 
I nie bierz gorącej kąpieli bo możesz zsslabnac.  Co najwyższej ciepłą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam brałam gorącą kąpiel, fakt było mi słabo, ale jeszcze bardziej słabo robiło mi się na myśl, że się nie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze ma ktos do sprzedania arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O i sie zaczyna,umoralnianie, kazda wie co robi i co chce zrobic.To jest nasza sprawa i nasze śycie,a ty popatrz na swoje bo może tez nie jesteś taka świętojebliwa i doskonała!! A jak chcesz sie użalać do do koscioła tam na pewno cie wysłuchają ... tyle w tym temacie..


Moje życie jest super mam męża dziecko i za nic w swiecie bym nie usunela ....trzeba myśleć przed pójściem do lozka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moje życie jest super mam męża dziecko i za nic w swiecie bym nie usunela ....trzeba myśleć przed pójściem do lozka


nie wiesz co byś zrobiła gdyby twoje życie nie było super...

----------


## Benia11

> Moje życie jest super mam męża dziecko i za nic w swiecie bym nie usunela ....trzeba myśleć przed pójściem do lozka


O proszę no to gratuluję  :Smile: 
Wyobraź sobie iż moje życie jest równie super jak twoje. 
Mam męża, dwójkę dzieci i fantastyczną pracę oraz masę pasji. 
Gdybym nie usunela ciąży rok temu, której absolutnie nie planowałam, wszystko to poszło by w pizdu...  Głód, nędza, troje dzieci, 
Mąż pewnie wyjechał by za granicę by to wszystko utrzymać. 
Nie oceniaj innych, bo i ty możesz być kiedyś oceniona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja troszkę dziewczyny nie rozumiem Waszego oburzenia przecież tamta dziewczyna Was jakoś nie skrytykowała,wolność słowa ma prawo skomentować jak chce

----------


## Benia11

Skoro panuje wolność słowa to my również możemy komentować jak chcemy czyż nie?
Komentarz typu trzeba było myśleć przed pójściem do lozka, był totalnie zbędny i nie na miejscu. 
Sex uprawiamy wszyscy, i jak wiemy nawet najskuteczniejsza antykoncepcja czasem zawodzi.  Ta pani miała po prostu szczęście ze jej się to nie przytrafiło. 
Nie usunela by? Ciekawe...  znam mnóstwo przypadków gdy kobieta przyznaje iż póki nie wpadła była 100% prolife. 
Życie weryfikuje nasze poglądy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania Art zwykły. Cena w zależności od ilości tabletek. Mój mail justyna890802@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro panuje wolność słowa to my również możemy komentować jak chcemy czyż nie?
> Komentarz typu trzeba było myśleć przed pójściem do lozka, był totalnie zbędny i nie na miejscu. 
> Sex uprawiamy wszyscy, i jak wiemy nawet najskuteczniejsza antykoncepcja czasem zawodzi.  Ta pani miała po prostu szczęście ze jej się to nie przytrafiło. 
> Nie usunela by? Ciekawe...  znam mnóstwo przypadków gdy kobieta przyznaje iż póki nie wpadła była 100% prolife. 
> Życie weryfikuje nasze poglądy.


Nigdy nie byłam przeciwnikiem aborcji, ale byłam przekonana, że  nigdy bym się jej nie poddała . Byłam przekonana...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki  iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

załamana jestem
zgodnie z zaleceniami pani ginekolog poszłam na powtórne badanie beta i wyobraźcie sobie odmówili mi jego wykonania. mało tego chcieli mnie zatrzymać w szpitalu! tym razem ja odmówiłam. badanie zrobię sobie jutro prywatnie!

a co do za i przeciw to też zawsze byłam przeciw,  i to bardzo, a teraz jestem za aborcją w 1 trymestrze ciąży - cóż życie zmienia nasze poglądy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciąże ??

Czujesz że nie jesteś jeszcze gotowa być matką? Nic strasznego! Z moją pomocą przeprowadzisz domową, a przede wszystkim bezpieczną aborcję medyczną tabletkami do 9-10 tyg ciąży !!!

Nie wiesz którą ofertę wybrać? Jesteś po nieudanych kuracjach ?- Pomogę! Przeczytaj moje ogłoszenie i zdecyduj.

Dobieram także dawki dla osób po nieudanych kuracjach.


Pomoc z mojej strony ma na celu przerwanie ciąży do 9-10 tygodnia metodą farmakologiczną.

U mnie dostaniesz oryginalne leki. Do każdej przesyłki masz wgląd przed zakupem więc nie zostaniesz oszukana/oszukany
(otwierasz przesyłkę, sprawdzasz co zawiera i dopiero płacisz )

SKUTECZNOŚĆ
Oferowane wam leki dają skuteczność do 98 % a jest to bardzo dużo !!!


TABLETKI PORONNE

Oferuje zwykle dwa rodzaje zestawów najbardziej skutecznych w praktyce: dopochwowe i doustne

1. czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) +RU-486 doustnie i dopochwowo dający 98% skuteczności i stosowany do 9-10 tyg Ciąży. cena 550zł

2. misoprostol z diclofenac (ARTHROTEC) +RU-486 stosowany doustnie, skuteczność 97-98% do 8-9 tygodnia ciąży. cena 350zł

3.Posiadam również sam Arthrotec za 180zł

jeśli jesteś zainteresowana/y to proszę o tel 732*277*073


*Lek arthrotec zawiera 200mg misoprostolu ale zawiera także diclofenac – substancję przeciwbólową.


PRZEBIEG W PIGUŁCE
Farmakologiczne przywracanie miesiączki jest to kuracja, którą można przeprowadzić w domu. Trwa ona 48godzin ale podczas brania pierwszego leku-tabletki Ru 486 można normalnie funkcjonować. Przy braniu tabletek misoprostol należy pozostać w domu.

WYSYŁKA
Wysyłam natychmiastowo ,kurier będzie w ciągu 24h. Możliwa też wysyłka na pocztę co daję 100% Dyskrecji (wysyłamy na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy, z Urzędu Pocztowego wysyłany jest SMS iż wpłynęła przesyłka i czeka do odbioru)

Resztę informacji oraz sposób brania tabletek udzielę telefonicznie. Znajduje się to także w instrukcji która jest dołączana do każdej przesyłki.

Przy mojej pomocy nie ma potrzeby wizyty szpitalnej. Poronienie wygląda na naturalne i samoistne.
Zapewniam także 100% dyskrecji.

Jeśli masz pytania lub chcesz zamówić to zadzwoń lub napisz SMS-a


Telefon:
732 277 073

----------


## Benia11

> Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciąże ??
> 
> Czujesz że nie jesteś jeszcze gotowa być matką? Nic strasznego! Z moją pomocą przeprowadzisz domową, a przede wszystkim bezpieczną aborcję medyczną tabletkami do 9-10 tyg ciąży !!!
> 
> Nie wiesz którą ofertę wybrać? Jesteś po nieudanych kuracjach ?- Pomogę! Przeczytaj moje ogłoszenie i zdecyduj.
> 
> Dobieram także dawki dla osób po nieudanych kuracjach.
> 
> 
> ...



O to pan chyba jeszcze nie wie ze dziewczyny juz nie są tak naiwne i nie wierzą w pseudo Ru. 
Co pan tam wkłada? Apap? Czy słynna tabletke na nadciśnienie z nadrukiem r 2,5?
Czy można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą?  Wątpię.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie to żałosne pisać tego typu ogłoszenia, na portalu na którym 3 dziewczyny z Masz Wybór odpowiadają sobie na wyimaginowane pytania, to było takie fajne forum a teraz masz wybór podał swoje numery jako telefon zaufania i zacznie popychać swój towar, nawet odwagi się zalogować nie mają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety to bzdura. 
> Beta przy poronieniu nie ma prawa rosnąć. 
> Jeśli zostało dużo złogów i pozostałości również będzie spadać tylko trochę wolniej. 
> Wyjazd na Słowację to bardzo dobra alternatywa tyle ze bardzo kosztowna.
> Na twoim miejscu przemyslala bym jednak zestaw z wow bo farmakologia jest mimo wszystko mniej inwazyjna i bezpieczniejsza dla kobiety. 
> Misoprostol w połączeniu z Mifepristone ma na prawdę duża skuteczność.  W praktyce nie wiele zabiegów się nie udaje. 
> Tabletek do przyjęcia jest mniej,tylko 6 i nie są tak ochydne jak arthrotec. 
> Ale decyzję juz ty sama musisz podjąć. 
> Fakt.  Poronienie może nastąpić jeszcze w ciągu kilkudziesięciu godzin ale jeśli tak się nie stanie to chyba nic z tego. 
> I nie bierz gorącej kąpieli bo możesz zsslabnac.  Co najwyższej ciepłą.


Witam dziewczyny ja po dwóch nie udanych próbach tak jak opisywalam wczesniej,bylam na badaniu bet i wzrosła wiec powtórzyłam zabieg wczoraj o godz 13 wziełam pierwsza dawke 5 tabl pod jezyk i trzymałam około 30 minut,po tym nic mi sie nie dzialo,wiec za 3 koło(16) godziny kolejne 5 tab pod jezyk i trzymalam z 30 min,tez nic sie nie dzialo tylko lekkie zabarwienie na papierze i tak kolo godzinny 19 wziela mnie pozodna biegunka no to sobie pomyslalam jednak nic z tego,ale jak siedzialam na kiblu zrobilam sobie badanie ginekologiczne i po tym sie zaczelo krew,skrzepy wiec włozylam sobie 4  tabletki do pochwowo, ale po godzinnie wylecialy mi one jak sie załatwialam,ale miedzy czasie od 19 sie zaczelo krwawienie ,skrzepy,bol brzucha itd. po 2 godzinach wyleciala mi ostatnia tabletka z skrzepami,a o godzinnie przed 24 wylecialo mi to cos bylo wielkosci jajka,piersi przestaly bolec i  mam krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce  :Wink:  wiec moje drogie nie załamujcie sie i nie denerwujcie tylko prubujcie az sie uda tak jak mi,a tez juz byłam zrezygnowana a jednak sie udało.Dziekuje wszystkim dziewczyna za wpsarcje i wszystkie odpowiedzi,a innym powodzenia.  :Wink: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie to żałosne pisać tego typu ogłoszenia, na portalu na którym 3 dziewczyny z Masz Wybór odpowiadają sobie na wyimaginowane pytania, to było takie fajne forum a teraz masz wybór podał swoje numery jako telefon zaufania i zacznie popychać swój towar, nawet odwagi się zalogować nie mają


Drogi niezarejestrowany. ( o ironio kto tu nie ma odwagi)Nie trzy dziewczyny a jedna. 
Jestem tu juz od jakichś 8 miesięcy wiec nie wiem skąd terqz nagle masz problem:P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogi niezarejestrowany. ( o ironio kto tu nie ma odwagi)Nie trzy dziewczyny a jedna. 
> Jestem tu juz od jakichś 8 miesięcy wiec nie wiem skąd terqz nagle masz problem:P


a ja jestem droga Reniu już od jakiś 15 i co? i nie wciskam nikomu cudownego telefonu maszwybor,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i tak trzymaj. 
Co za dużo to nie zdrowo.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Witam. Jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży. Zażyłam arthrotec w niedzielę dopochwowo po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Kuracja zakończona o godz 16:30. Już po 1 dawce miałam okropne dreszcze, po 2 gorączka ok 38 stopni. O 19 po okropnych bólach krzyżowych i dołu brzucha dostałam biegunkę było Mi niedobrze, ale 0 krwawienia. Dalej mi się zdaje a raczej jestem pewna, że tabletki do końca się nie rozpuściły. o godz 21 wyciągnęłam tampon, na którym były drobne różowawe plamy. O godz 3 nad ranem poleciał mi 1 skrzep wielkości może 2 cm-mały. I co dalej? Kilka razy poleciały lekkie skrzepy-wielkości 1cm bądź nawet mm. Nie mam obfitego krwawienia a żeby wyszedł jakikolwiek skrzep muszę się naprawdę wysilić. Podobno arthrotec działa do 24h? Czy to możliwe że jeszcze dostanę obfitego krwawienia? Może jest tu któraś z dziewczyn, która musiała czekać na krwawienie? Wiem, że każdy organizm jest inny ale bardzo się martwię :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza sprawa,  wiek ciąży?
Liczysz od dnia ostatniej miesiączki? 
Krwawienie może się jeszcze nasilic, ale wcale nie nie jest powiedziane ze będzie się z ciebie lało jak z kranu.  To wczesna ciąża.
Jakie na codzień masz miesiączki? Jeśli skąpe to i wtym wypadku może być skromnie. 
Coś juz z ciebie leci, wiec szanse na poronienie jest, ale jeśli poprzestaniesz na tym, to nim ponowisz kurację, zrób usg. 
Może się okazać że zarodek obumarl ale nie został wydalony i konieczne będzie lyzeczkowanie. 
Aha.  I nie używaj tamponow.
Tabletki nie ropuscily się do końca na pewno, bo zawierają rdzenie, które nie rozpuszczają się tak szybko jak otoczka - misoprostol.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Liczę os ostatniej miesiączki. W poniedziałek 8 grudnia zrobiłam test ciążowy-wyszedł negatywnie, ale coś mi nie pasowało. W czwartek zrobiłam test wyszedł pozytywnie-powtórzyłam go 3 razy i ten sam wynik: pozytywny. W piątek zamówiłam zestaw tabletek ru+arthrotec, bo to wczesna ciąża( przeliczyłam 3 i pół tygodnia początek 4). Dalej utrzymuje się temperatura-tylko jak się wysilę, gdyż mam wciąż biegunkę widzę krew. Nie używam już tamponów, gdyż organizacja WOW odradziła Mi to. Dalej czuję się tak jak przy miesiączce-miesiączki mam bardzo obfite, w 1 dzień mam temp., mdleje, mam biegunkę i wymiotuję....często muszę brać urlop ażeby nie wylądować w szpitalu. Nie mogę więcej mieć dzieci, gdyż to zagraża mojemu życiu, a mam 3-letnią córkę. Przy porodzie dostałam krwotoku-atonie macicy ( przez 9 miesięczną anemię-do dziś nie potrafię wyregulować poziomu żelaza-łykam je nawet w płynie), musieli Mnie reanimować, przetaczać krew, leżałam długo pod tlenem. Od razu lekarz uprzedził Mnie, że jeśli kiedykolwiek się zdecyduję na 2 ciążę to muszę uważać i odradził Mi ze względu na chorą wątrobę, trzustkę i ryzyko powikłań. Niestety przy stosowaniu antykoncepcji brałam antybiotyk, który osłabił jej działanie i zaszłam w ciążę. Nadal czekam na efekty-słyszałam, że niektóre dziewczyny dostają krwawienie nawet po 2 dniach.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Poza tym mój mąż jest bardzo chory-powoli traci wzrok-już i tak pracuję na 2 etaty, ażebyśmy dali radę a mała ma napady astmatyczne i muszę ją wozić po całej rodzinie....ażeby ktoś się nią zaopiekował.
Czy któraś dostała krwotok w późniejszym terminie? Czekam na odpowiedź i dziękuję Wam z góry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No niestety Ru to tam na pewno nie miałaś, zwłaszcza jeśli dostałaś do tego 12 arthrotecow. 
Jeśli cały czas masz skurcze, i macica pracuje, bądź dobrej myśli. 
Krwawienie może wystąpić nawet 72 godziny po kuracji. 
Nawet jeśli tak się nie stanie, to bardzo prawdopodobne ze ciąża obumarla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec nie działa przed 6 tygodniem i nie słuchaj, że to takie samo miso jak w zestawie tylko zestaw jest skuteczny najlepiej zamówić dwa na zapas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

więcej informacji dostaniesz pod numerami

725 892 134 (Plus) 503 937 745 (Orange) 730 861 724 (Play)

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Dostałam taki zestaw:  12 sztuk tabletek arthrotec + 1 tabletka mifepristone (ru486) ( wzięłam ją dzień wcześniej)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak wyglądała ta Ru? 
Miała jakiś nadruk?  Albo była w opisanym blistrze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec nie działa przed 6 tygodniem i nie słuchaj, że to takie samo miso jak w zestawie tylko zestaw jest skuteczny najlepiej zamówić dwa na zapas


A czym argumentujesz to stwierdzenie? 
Takie samo prawdopodobieństwo że się uda jak i nie uda.  
Koleżanka krwawi, odchodzą jej skrzepy, dla czego miało by się nie udać?

Po co zamawiać dwa zestawy??
Jednym sie uda...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec nie działa przed 6 tygodniem i nie słuchaj, że to takie samo miso jak w zestawie tylko zestaw jest skuteczny najlepiej zamówić dwa na zapas


Oczywiście ze to takie samo miso jak w zestawie.  A jakie mamy rodzaje Misoprostolu? 
Jakieś mniej skuteczne i skuteczne? 
Jedynie czym sie różnią to tym że art zawiera jeszcze diclofenak, ale ten akurat wypluwamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście ze to takie samo miso jak w zestawie.  A jakie mamy rodzaje Misoprostolu? 
> Jakieś mniej skuteczne i skuteczne? 
> Jedynie czym sie różnią to tym że art zawiera jeszcze diclofenak, ale ten akurat wypluwamy.


A po co wypluwać jak wystarczy tabletki rozbroić i wyciągnąć tą mała tableteczkę ze środka (diclofenek) przynamniej nie ma popżena języka i trzymanie tego pod językiem jest do wytrzymania..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moje życie jest super mam męża dziecko i za nic w swiecie bym nie usunela ....trzeba myśleć przed pójściem do lozka


Narazie jest super ale los lubi płatać figle i nie wiadomo czy za pare dni,miesięcy może lat ,tez bedziesz potrzebowała takiej pomocy bo wpadniesz z kochankiem a nie z mężem  :Wink: .A jak wiesz niektórzy ludzie uprawiają sex dla przyjemności bo to lubią,a nie po to żeby odrazu  zakładać rodzine i drużyne piłkarską!!!! A sposoby antykoncepcji też zawodzą.Więć zostaw sobie te komentarze dla siebie i zapisz sobie je w pamiętniczku jak ci sie nudzi i masz parcie na pisanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży. Zażyłam arthrotec w niedzielę dopochwowo po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Kuracja zakończona o godz 16:30. Już po 1 dawce miałam okropne dreszcze, po 2 gorączka ok 38 stopni. O 19 po okropnych bólach krzyżowych i dołu brzucha dostałam biegunkę było Mi niedobrze, ale 0 krwawienia. Dalej mi się zdaje a raczej jestem pewna, że tabletki do końca się nie rozpuściły. o godz 21 wyciągnęłam tampon, na którym były drobne różowawe plamy. O godz 3 nad ranem poleciał mi 1 skrzep wielkości może 2 cm-mały. I co dalej? Kilka razy poleciały lekkie skrzepy-wielkości 1cm bądź nawet mm. Nie mam obfitego krwawienia a żeby wyszedł jakikolwiek skrzep muszę się naprawdę wysilić. Podobno arthrotec działa do 24h? Czy to możliwe że jeszcze dostanę obfitego krwawienia? Może jest tu któraś z dziewczyn, która musiała czekać na krwawienie? Wiem, że każdy organizm jest inny ale bardzo się martwię


Ja czekałam na krwawienie. Niestety za pierwszym razem zaczęłam krwawić dopiero po 4 dawce i to dosyć lekko. Potem nie działo się już nic. Beta wzrastała i nadal byłam w ciąży. 
Drugi raz spróbowałam po tygodniu, teraz z piątku na sobotę. Do tej pory nic się nie dzieje i nadal jestem w ciąży. Zarówno za pierwszym, jak i drugim razem brałam po 5 serii, czyli 20 tabletek. Raz pod język, drugi raz dopochwowo. Tabletki były oryginalne z apteki na receptę, bez ingerencji osób trzecich...
Nie chcę już więcej faszerować się tabletkami, na mnie po prostu nie działają.  
Czas ucieka dlatego jesteśmy już umówieni na zabieg w słowackiej klinice.

----------


## paulina123

jak wziasc arthrotec dopochwowo czy doustnie zeby najpewniej podziałało

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Czekałam na jakieś obfite krwawienie-tylko troszkę nadal krwawię i mam biegunkę, byłam dziś na badaniu krwi jutro wyniki za tydzień pójdę znowu i zobaczę czy Beta spada czy też nie. Poczekam tydzień, a potem będę myśleć dalej co zrobić i czy zamówić kolejny zestaw, który na pewno już wezmę doustnie, bo być może dopochwowo słabiej działa

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Na razie dalej krwawię: raz na czerwono raz na brązowawo, ale bardzo mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

udało się!
beta spada, 
jestem po kuracji 12 tabletek,
krwawienie było niewielkie, twa do dzisiaj tj. 7 dni z zaczęło się 3 godziny po aplikacji 3 dawki. 
byłam w 5 tygodniu z czego w niosek, że art. działa przed 6 tygodniem  :Smile: 
powodzenia dziewczyny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny ja po dwóch nie udanych próbach tak jak opisywalam wczesniej,bylam na badaniu bet i wzrosła wiec powtórzyłam zabieg wczoraj o godz 13 wziełam pierwsza dawke 5 tabl pod jezyk i trzymałam około 30 minut,po tym nic mi sie nie dzialo,wiec za 3 koło(16) godziny kolejne 5 tab pod jezyk i trzymalam z 30 min,tez nic sie nie dzialo tylko lekkie zabarwienie na papierze i tak kolo godzinny 19 wziela mnie pozodna biegunka no to sobie pomyslalam jednak nic z tego,ale jak siedzialam na kiblu zrobilam sobie badanie ginekologiczne i po tym sie zaczelo krew,skrzepy wiec włozylam sobie 4  tabletki do pochwowo, ale po godzinnie wylecialy mi one jak sie załatwialam,ale miedzy czasie od 19 sie zaczelo krwawienie ,skrzepy,bol brzucha itd. po 2 godzinach wyleciala mi ostatnia tabletka z skrzepami,a o godzinnie przed 24 wylecialo mi to cos bylo wielkosci jajka,piersi przestaly bolec i  mam krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce  wiec moje drogie nie załamujcie sie i nie denerwujcie tylko prubujcie az sie uda tak jak mi,a tez juz byłam zrezygnowana a jednak sie udało.Dziekuje wszystkim dziewczyna za wpsarcje i wszystkie odpowiedzi,a innym powodzenia. )


wielkości jajka??? w którym tygodniu już byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekałam na jakieś obfite krwawienie-tylko troszkę nadal krwawię i mam biegunkę, byłam dziś na badaniu krwi jutro wyniki za tydzień pójdę znowu i zobaczę czy Beta spada czy też nie. Poczekam tydzień, a potem będę myśleć dalej co zrobić i czy zamówić kolejny zestaw, który na pewno już wezmę doustnie, bo być może dopochwowo słabiej działa


nie musisz czekać tygodnia, wystarczy 2 dni, jeśli poroniłaś beta od razu zacznie spadać. ja zrobiłam po 3 dniach z 2010 spadło na 558. po co tyle czekać i się zadręczać
a najlepiej idź do szpitala na sor (szpitalny odziała ratunkowy) tam zrobią ci badanie krwi i usg i od razu będziesz wiedzieć czy zarodek jest czy nie.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Jej. Gratulacje. Pocieszyłaś Mnie :Smile:  Muszę tydzień jednak poczekać bo mija 3 dzień. Plamię, ale mało-zobaczymy w przyszłym tygodniu czy Beta spada.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Oki :Wink:  Dzięki :Smile:  Myślę, że jednak poczekam do poniedziałku, gdyż jutro Wigilia no i Święta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest któraś z was zainteresowana kupnem tych tabl. na początku stycznia? Proszę o post niżej i podam namiary w razie czego  :Wink:  Wesołych Świąt  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wielkości jajka??? w którym tygodniu już byłaś?


z bety w 8-9tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny podejzewam ze jestem w okolo 4 tyg. ciazy. Dwa dni temu wzielam tabletki art. (4 dawki) po pierwszej od zaczelos ie krwawienie po drugiej tez, silnie bolal brzuch ale nic wiecej. Teraz w ogole nie krwawie. O co chodzi ? Czy moze to byc uzaleznione ze za wczesnie wzielam tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie. Wiek ciąży nie ma znaczenia. 
Jesteś w 4 tygodniu od zapłodnienia czy dnia ostatniej miesiączki? 
Jeśli krwawienie się pojawiło, jest szansa ze się udało, ale nim weźmiesz kolejne tabletki, zrób chociaż test beta hcg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, jako że podczas gdy wczoraj umierałam po arthrotecu, mój chłopak przeczytał to forum od deski do deski, czuję się zobowiązana żeby podzielić się tym co przeżyłam z tymi, które mają to jeszcze przed sobą, może komuś pomogę. 
Prawie 2 tygodnie temu zamówiłam na women on web zestaw tabletek. Wczoraj pokazywało mi 54 dzień ciąży. Niestety od 3 tygodni przechodziłam tę ciążę okropnie, nie mogłam chodzić do pracy, codziennie wymiotowałam, miałam zgagi, odbijało mi się, czułam jak "coś" stoi mi w gardle 24h na dobę, nigdy w życiu tak się nie męczyłam. Codziennie od kilku dni płakałam z bezsilności, bo wiedziałam że to i tak wszystko na marne a samopoczucie jest co raz gorsze. Bałam się, że na tabletki z wow będę musiała czekać jeszcze dłużej niż deklarują przez okres świąteczny dlatego poprosiłam rodziców, żeby użyli "znajomości" szpitalno-aptekowych i załatwili mi arthrotec. Po prostu musiałam spróbować coś zrobić... Oni też się o mnie martwili więc tego samego dnia po 14:00 tabletki miałam już w domu.
O 17:00 wzięłam pierwszą partie tabletek pod język, niestety nie wyciągnęłam diclofenacu ze środka i po 15 min poczułam jak wypala mi buzie, musiałam to wszystko wypluć i na kolejne 15min wsadziłam dwie nowe, bez środków. W zasadzie już po 5minutach zaczęły się okropne drgawki, czułam się jakby ktoś wyrzucił mnie nagą na mróz. Niedługo później dostałam strasznej biegunki, leciała ze mnie woda, do tego wymioty, zwymiotowałam chyba wszystko co zjadłam od rana. Trwało to ok. godziny, nie schodziłam z toalety, mialam bóle i skurcze jakich nigdy nie czułam, czułam jakby ktoś wyrywał i zgniatał mi jajniki, opadłam całkowicie z sił, ogarnęłam się na tyle ile mogłam i musiałam a moj chłopak zaniósł mnie do łóżka. Zwijałam się z bólu następne 30min, po czym zasnęłam. 
Chłopak obudził mnie o 20 na kolejną porcję ale nie miałam siły jej wziąć, zwilżal mi usta wodą na palcu bo byłam strasznie wysuszona a nie byłam w stanie wstać żeby się napić wody. Zaczęłam krwawić.
O 20:20 znowu wyleciałam z łóżka z biegunką, próbowalam wymiotować ale nie mogłam bo byłam odwodniona, wszystko stało mi w gardle, nie miałam ani grama śliny. Strasznie się męczyłam. Oprócz krwi wyciekały ogromne skrzepy, dwa czy trzy razy coś na prawde dużego, ale nie widziałam co to było.
O 20:45 wzięłam drugą dawkę mając nadzieję że będzie trochę lepiej, ale nie było. Może skurcze nie były juz aż tak ogromne, ale znowu biegunka, dreszcze takie że latała mi szczęka, znowu wymioty, a na prawdę nie miałam już ani czym ani siły. Męczyłam się tak z 45 min i ponownie wylądowałam w łóżku. O 24:00 chłopak wyciągnął mnie z łóżka bo sama nie miałam siły wstać a czułam że coś jest nie tak, oparta o niego doszłam do łazienki, wszystko było we krwi, podpaska, piżama, nogi, potem toaleta, nawet kafelki. Byłam wycieńczona i załamana, znowu zaczęły wyciekać skrzepy, wypadło coś dużego, spojrzałam do toalety i zanim opadło wydaje mi się że było to właśnie to na co czekałam, okropny widok, przezroczysty pęcherzyk i w środku zarysowana taka mała fasolka (sprawdzalam dzisiaj w którym tygodniu ciąży zaczynaja rozwijać się kończyny bo wydawało mi się że widziałam takie malusieńkie, ale nie byłam pewna, trwało to sekundę a ja byłam wycieńczona, może miałam omamy chociaż według tego co przeczytałam, możliwe że je widziałam)... Nie wiedziałam czy brać trzeci raz kolejną porcję, bałam się że nie dam rady, na samą myśl znowu pojawiały się skurcze.. Chłopak powiedział że nie będzie mnie namawiał bo widzi jak się męczę ale z tego co przeczytał tutaj, dobrze byłoby wziąć.. No więc wzięłam chyba o 1:00, było już lepiej, miałam wiadro ale nie wymiotowałam, tabletki rozpuszczały się bardzo wolno bo nie miałam śliny, leżałam na łóżku w poprzek. chłopak dał mi trochę kiślu i wody, żebym miała trochę siły albo chociaż czym wymiotować, nie dało się mnie ruszyć, tak zasnęłam i spałam do 3:00, a on czuwał obok mnie... O 3:00 się obudziłam zmieniłam podpaskę i obolała położyłam się spać. 
Dzisiaj rano obudziłam się przed 10:00, funkcjonuję w miarę normalnie, jestem dość osłabiona, krwawię umiarkowanie, jak przy okresie, może trochę mniej. Nie mam już nudności ani zgagi, nie boli mnie brzuch, pobolewają tylko jajniki.. Jutro idę zrobić badania żeby się upewnić, ale czuję że już jest po wszystkim.

Przeżyłam prawdziwy koszmar, gdybym wiedziała że mój organizm tak zareaguje, chyba bym się na to nei zdecydowała i od razu pojechała do jakiejś kliniki za granicą. Na prawdę przeżyłam piekło, zazdroszczę tym dziewczynom, które piszą, że przeszły to bez większych problemów, ja byłam pewna że skończy się to na pogotowiu.. Całe szczęście obeszło się bez, ale wiem jedno, że sama nie dałabym rady...

Zostało mi 6 tabletek arthrotecu, myśle że taka ilość nikomu się nie przyda, ale jeśli któraś z Was jest z Trójmiasta lub chciałaby żeby jej wysłać to dajcie znać, poza tym sprawdziłam dzisiaj że moje tabletki z wow są już w Warszawie, chętnie je odsprzedam, osobiście w Trójmieście lub wyślę, bo mam nadzieję że mi już nei będą potrzebne a w końcu zapłaciłam za nie 80 euro, miło byłoby gdyby się zwróciło...

Pozdrawiam dziewczyny i jestem z Wami, w razie czego, gdyby któraś potrzebowała rady czy pomocy, jestem do Waszej dyspozycji...
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Ehm. Niestety już nic nie krwawię 4 dzień: dziwny śluz...i nic więcej. Niestety chyba się nie udało. Czekam na wyniki Beta HCG w poniedziałek i chyba będę powtarzała męczarnię...., bo mam pesymistyczne myśli :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podejzewam juz ze 4 tydzien od zaplodnienia. Od miesiasiaczki wlasnie mija 42 dzien. Niemozliwe ze poronilam bo bym krwawila jeszcze dlugo po i cokolwiek wyszloby ze mnie

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Mam to samo zdanie, ale w sobotę robię badanie-wyniki będą w poniedziałek wtedy wszystkiego się dowiem. Jak nie to zamawiam zestaw od WOW :Frown:  Może dużego krwawienia nie musi być przy 4-5 tygodniu. Na razie Beta HCG wynosi 3450, ale hmm nie mam porównania.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Powiem ci że ja już też mam 42 dzień dziś od miesiączki-małe krwawienie 2 dni i koniec. W razie czego nie jesteś sama będziemy próbowały dalej.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

> Cześć dziewczyny, jako że podczas gdy wczoraj umierałam po arthrotecu, mój chłopak przeczytał to forum od deski do deski, czuję się zobowiązana żeby podzielić się tym co przeżyłam z tymi, które mają to jeszcze przed sobą, może komuś pomogę. 
> Prawie 2 tygodnie temu zamówiłam na women on web zestaw tabletek. Wczoraj pokazywało mi 54 dzień ciąży. Niestety od 3 tygodni przechodziłam tę ciążę okropnie, nie mogłam chodzić do pracy, codziennie wymiotowałam, miałam zgagi, odbijało mi się, czułam jak "coś" stoi mi w gardle 24h na dobę, nigdy w życiu tak się nie męczyłam. Codziennie od kilku dni płakałam z bezsilności, bo wiedziałam że to i tak wszystko na marne a samopoczucie jest co raz gorsze. Bałam się, że na tabletki z wow będę musiała czekać jeszcze dłużej niż deklarują przez okres świąteczny dlatego poprosiłam rodziców, żeby użyli "znajomości" szpitalno-aptekowych i załatwili mi arthrotec. Po prostu musiałam spróbować coś zrobić... Oni też się o mnie martwili więc tego samego dnia po 14:00 tabletki miałam już w domu.
> O 17:00 wzięłam pierwszą partie tabletek pod język, niestety nie wyciągnęłam diclofenacu ze środka i po 15 min poczułam jak wypala mi buzie, musiałam to wszystko wypluć i na kolejne 15min wsadziłam dwie nowe, bez środków. W zasadzie już po 5minutach zaczęły się okropne drgawki, czułam się jakby ktoś wyrzucił mnie nagą na mróz. Niedługo później dostałam strasznej biegunki, leciała ze mnie woda, do tego wymioty, zwymiotowałam chyba wszystko co zjadłam od rana. Trwało to ok. godziny, nie schodziłam z toalety, mialam bóle i skurcze jakich nigdy nie czułam, czułam jakby ktoś wyrywał i zgniatał mi jajniki, opadłam całkowicie z sił, ogarnęłam się na tyle ile mogłam i musiałam a moj chłopak zaniósł mnie do łóżka. Zwijałam się z bólu następne 30min, po czym zasnęłam. 
> Chłopak obudził mnie o 20 na kolejną porcję ale nie miałam siły jej wziąć, zwilżal mi usta wodą na palcu bo byłam strasznie wysuszona a nie byłam w stanie wstać żeby się napić wody. Zaczęłam krwawić.
> O 20:20 znowu wyleciałam z łóżka z biegunką, próbowalam wymiotować ale nie mogłam bo byłam odwodniona, wszystko stało mi w gardle, nie miałam ani grama śliny. Strasznie się męczyłam. Oprócz krwi wyciekały ogromne skrzepy, dwa czy trzy razy coś na prawde dużego, ale nie widziałam co to było.
> O 20:45 wzięłam drugą dawkę mając nadzieję że będzie trochę lepiej, ale nie było. Może skurcze nie były juz aż tak ogromne, ale znowu biegunka, dreszcze takie że latała mi szczęka, znowu wymioty, a na prawdę nie miałam już ani czym ani siły. Męczyłam się tak z 45 min i ponownie wylądowałam w łóżku. O 24:00 chłopak wyciągnął mnie z łóżka bo sama nie miałam siły wstać a czułam że coś jest nie tak, oparta o niego doszłam do łazienki, wszystko było we krwi, podpaska, piżama, nogi, potem toaleta, nawet kafelki. Byłam wycieńczona i załamana, znowu zaczęły wyciekać skrzepy, wypadło coś dużego, spojrzałam do toalety i zanim opadło wydaje mi się że było to właśnie to na co czekałam, okropny widok, przezroczysty pęcherzyk i w środku zarysowana taka mała fasolka (sprawdzalam dzisiaj w którym tygodniu ciąży zaczynaja rozwijać się kończyny bo wydawało mi się że widziałam takie malusieńkie, ale nie byłam pewna, trwało to sekundę a ja byłam wycieńczona, może miałam omamy chociaż według tego co przeczytałam, możliwe że je widziałam)... Nie wiedziałam czy brać trzeci raz kolejną porcję, bałam się że nie dam rady, na samą myśl znowu pojawiały się skurcze.. Chłopak powiedział że nie będzie mnie namawiał bo widzi jak się męczę ale z tego co przeczytał tutaj, dobrze byłoby wziąć.. No więc wzięłam chyba o 1:00, było już lepiej, miałam wiadro ale nie wymiotowałam, tabletki rozpuszczały się bardzo wolno bo nie miałam śliny, leżałam na łóżku w poprzek. chłopak dał mi trochę kiślu i wody, żebym miała trochę siły albo chociaż czym wymiotować, nie dało się mnie ruszyć, tak zasnęłam i spałam do 3:00, a on czuwał obok mnie... O 3:00 się obudziłam zmieniłam podpaskę i obolała położyłam się spać. 
> Dzisiaj rano obudziłam się przed 10:00, funkcjonuję w miarę normalnie, jestem dość osłabiona, krwawię umiarkowanie, jak przy okresie, może trochę mniej. Nie mam już nudności ani zgagi, nie boli mnie brzuch, pobolewają tylko jajniki.. Jutro idę zrobić badania żeby się upewnić, ale czuję że już jest po wszystkim.
> 
> Przeżyłam prawdziwy koszmar, gdybym wiedziała że mój organizm tak zareaguje, chyba bym się na to nei zdecydowała i od razu pojechała do jakiejś kliniki za granicą. Na prawdę przeżyłam piekło, zazdroszczę tym dziewczynom, które piszą, że przeszły to bez większych problemów, ja byłam pewna że skończy się to na pogotowiu.. Całe szczęście obeszło się bez, ale wiem jedno, że sama nie dałabym rady...
> ...


Chętnie odkupię od Ciebie te tabletki. Proszę o kontakt na e-mail mgielka111@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art50   20 tabl  nówka z apteki  kontakt geric87@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth. just_sob@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Ja w zeszłą niedzielę zażyłam arthrotec-miałam lekkie krwawienie, w poniedziałek tez potem ustało i od czwartku ciągle krwawię...brzuch Mnie boli, dziś następna niedziela i wciąż krwawię. Mam nadzieję, że to dobry znak-we wtorek idę po odbiór wyników Beta HCG, który zrobiłam po raz 2. Co myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ARTHROTEC 20 TAB ZA 150 ZL +koszt wystyłki ,odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem.... pisac podam namiary jak by ktoras byla zainteresowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki Arthretec martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 20 tabletek     agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja w zeszłą niedzielę zażyłam arthrotec-miałam lekkie krwawienie, w poniedziałek tez potem ustało i od czwartku ciągle krwawię...brzuch Mnie boli, dziś następna niedziela i wciąż krwawię. Mam nadzieję, że to dobry znak-we wtorek idę po odbiór wyników Beta HCG, który zrobiłam po raz 2. Co myślicie?


jesli ciągle krwawisz to jest szansa, ja też niewiele krwawiłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny ja po dwóch nie udanych próbach tak jak opisywalam wczesniej,bylam na badaniu bet i wzrosła wiec powtórzyłam zabieg wczoraj o godz 13 wziełam pierwsza dawke 5 tabl pod jezyk i trzymałam około 30 minut,po tym nic mi sie nie dzialo,wiec za 3 koło(16) godziny kolejne 5 tab pod jezyk i trzymalam z 30 min,tez nic sie nie dzialo tylko lekkie zabarwienie na papierze i tak kolo godzinny 19 wziela mnie pozodna biegunka no to sobie pomyslalam jednak nic z tego,ale jak siedzialam na kiblu zrobilam sobie badanie ginekologiczne i po tym sie zaczelo krew,skrzepy wiec włozylam sobie 4  tabletki do pochwowo, ale po godzinnie wylecialy mi one jak sie załatwialam,ale miedzy czasie od 19 sie zaczelo krwawienie ,skrzepy,bol brzucha itd. po 2 godzinach wyleciala mi ostatnia tabletka z skrzepami,a o godzinnie przed 24 wylecialo mi to cos bylo wielkosci jajka,piersi przestaly bolec i  mam krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce  wiec moje drogie nie załamujcie sie i nie denerwujcie tylko prubujcie az sie uda tak jak mi,a tez juz byłam zrezygnowana a jednak sie udało.Dziekuje wszystkim dziewczyna za wpsarcje i wszystkie odpowiedzi,a innym powodzenia. )


i co udało sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny 27 zazylam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki . Po 1 dawce dostalam lekkiego krwawienia i wylecialo ze mnie kilka skrzepow mialam leciutkie skurcze  goraczke przez kilka godzin i biegunke  . 28 mialam leciutkie krwawieni czy udalo mi sie poronic ??  nie zauwazylam zeby cos ze mnie zlecialo ale byl to 3 tydzien i 2 dni. Skontaktujcie sie ze mna  na numer 506351764 wystarczy napisac ja oddzwonie nw co dalej robic . Krwawienie juz ustapilo tylko czasami takie szczatki skrzepow suche wychodza przy podcieraniu  :Frown: ((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny 27 zazylam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki . Po 1 dawce dostalam lekkiego krwawienia i wylecialo ze mnie kilka skrzepow mialam leciutkie skurcze  goraczke przez kilka godzin i biegunke  . 28 mialam leciutkie krwawieni czy udalo mi sie poronic ??  nie zauwazylam zeby cos ze mnie zlecialo ale byl to 3 tydzien i 2 dni. Skontaktujcie sie ze mna  na numer 506351764 wystarczy napisac ja oddzwonie nw co dalej robic . Krwawienie juz ustapilo tylko czasami takie szczatki skrzepow suche wychodza przy podcieraniu ((


zrób badanie na beta, będziesz pewna, lub zgłoś się na SOR tam zrobią ci USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .Sprzedam opakowanie tj 20 szt. Więcej informacji na mailu justyna890802@gmail.com 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o kontakt jeżeli ktos posiada tabletki odkupie gg 52071600

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam .Sprzedam opakowanie tj 20 szt. Więcej informacji na mailu justyna890802@gmail.com 
> Pozdrawiam


napisalam do Cb maila z peav. odpisz

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Dziewczyny moja historia została tu wcześniej opisana: nie kupujcie arthrotecu on nie działa! po 10 dniach dalej mam krwawienie, meczę się strasznie ale zrobiłam test Beta HCG i nadal rośnie. To jest oszustwo i nic więcej.

----------


## koronkow33

witam jesli ktos jest w stanie mi troche pomoc to blagam o to...otoz zazne od tego ze mam nieregularne @ ostatnie 3 miesiace cykle po 29-32 dc. ostatni okres od 13 do 17 gr. pekla prezerwatywa po 13 godz zazylam escapelle..po 4 dniach dostalam najpierw brazowych plamien jak przed @ a potem krwawilam przez 3 dni... teraz mija 8 dni od tego stosunku i nie wytrzymalam zrobilam test jedna kreska ale na drugi dzien pojawila sie blada druga, zrobilam drygi test na drugi dzien tez blada kreska ale po uplywie 5 godz czyli nie odrazu... nie wiem o myslec czy to ciaza jesli tak to musze zalatwic te tabletk... ale boje sie ze nie zadziala na tyg ciaze prosze pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pozytywny Wynik testu ciązowego, otrzymany po godzinie juz nie powinien być brany pod uwagę, a co dopiero po 5 godzinach.
Zrób za tydzień jeszcze raz. 

Mgielko, jeśli beta rośnie, to niestety ciąża wciąż jest.  Zamawiaj zestaw z womenhelp.org, lub umawiaj się szybki do kliniki za granicę.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Zamówiłam zestaw z WOW w razie czego w tamtym tygodniu-przesyłka została już skierowana do Polski-nie mam innego wyjścia.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Nie kupujcie tabletek od handlarzy-szkoda nerwow i pieniędzy.....zamówcie je lepiej z Wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie Art. nowe, oryginalne  iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczynki sprzedam opakowanie tabletek i wszystko wytlumacze co i jak    agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania 20tab.     tabletki.art@o2.pl

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Witam. 
Moje Beta HCG wynosi 6543, byłam u ginekologa ale nie ma ani pęcherzyka ani nic. 5 pustych zdjęć i nic nie ma. Krew dalej się leje wszystko boli.....Co to znaczy przecież Beta od tamtego poniedziałku wzrosło. Wczoraj robiłam badanie Beta HCG a dziś USG dopochwowo i nic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. 
> Moje Beta HCG wynosi 6543, byłam u ginekologa ale nie ma ani pęcherzyka ani nic. 5 pustych zdjęć i nic nie ma. Krew dalej się leje wszystko boli.....Co to znaczy przecież Beta od tamtego poniedziałku wzrosło. Wczoraj robiłam badanie Beta HCG a dziś USG dopochwowo i nic?


nie ma pęcherzyka nie ma ciąży.... chyba że masz ciążę pozamaciczną... a tu art nie pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś tu nie gra.
Kiedy robiłaś pierwszą betę?  Jaki był jej wynik?
Rozumiem że ta  z wynikiem 6000 to ta druga?
Jeśli pierwszą betę robiłaś przed akcją to nic dziwnego że wzrosła.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Pierwszą betę robiłam tydzień temu: 3450, drugą w poniedziałek 6308, czyli tak jakby była ciąża. Co prawda od 2 dni mam spore krwawienie(od soboty się meczę, mam biegunkę nie umiem nic jeść) byłam o 17 u ginekologa a on popatrzał na 1 Betę zrobioną tydzień temu i mówi że muszę zrobić za tydzień jeszcze jedną bo albo poroniłam albo mam ciążę pozamaciczną bądź jajnik chory, bo w macicy nic nie ma ( Beta wskazuje na 6-7 tydzień ciąży było by coś widać) zrobiła Mi 5 zdjęć gdyż nie wierzyłam i tam nic nie ma. Na jajniku zobaczyła zgrubienie Mówi, że nie jestem w ciąży bo nic tam nie ma ale mam przyjść za tydzień.

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Pierwszą Betę robiłam 2 dni po zażyciu arthrotecu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie musisz czekać tygodnia żeby zrobić kolejną betę. Wystarczą dwa dni przerwy. 
Przez tydzień czasu twoja beta się tylko podwoiła, a powinna taka być po 24 godzinach. To tragicznie wolny przyrost. 
Jeśli na usg macica jest pusta to ciąży nie ma.
Pozamaciczna lekarz na usg tez by zobaczył, przecież jajniki tez się sprawdza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

właśnie wziełam pierwszą dawkę. póki co pogoniło mnie na toalete ale to z powodu biegunki. okropne pieczenie pod językiem po tabletkach. ból brzucha taki jak przy okresie ból przez pierwsze pół godzinki no i dreszcze. żadnego krwawienia nic a nic. Twardawy brzuch. prosze badzcie ze mną w tych trudnych chwilach

----------


## lokowka

> właśnie wziełam pierwszą dawkę. póki co pogoniło mnie na toalete ale to z powodu biegunki. okropne pieczenie pod językiem po tabletkach. ból brzucha taki jak przy okresie ból przez pierwsze pół godzinki no i dreszcze. żadnego krwawienia nic a nic. Twardawy brzuch. prosze badzcie ze mną w tych trudnych chwilach


Idź do aptekipy po sachol i zjedz kisiel . Kisiel ochroni żołądek a sachol pomoże na ranki pod językiem

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

> Nie musisz czekać tygodnia żeby zrobić kolejną betę. Wystarczą dwa dni przerwy. 
> Przez tydzień czasu twoja beta się tylko podwoiła, a powinna taka być po 24 godzinach. To tragicznie wolny przyrost. 
> Jeśli na usg macica jest pusta to ciąży nie ma.
> Pozamaciczna lekarz na usg tez by zobaczył, przecież jajniki tez się sprawdza.


Czyli ta naprawdę w tydzień wzrost Beta HCG o  2858 to bardzo mały przyrost?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. Więcej powinno przyrosnac w jeden dzień. 
W ciągu 24 godzin beta powinna się podwoić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wydaje mi sie  ze 30 minut trzymac tabletkę to troche za długo bo ta mała tabletka ze środka mi sie rozpuściła i to ona tak piekła .jestem po usunięciu woreczka żółciowego mam nadzieje ze sobie nie zaszkodze. poprzednie dwie ciąze zakonczoen były cieciem cesarskim bo nie było w ogóle akcji porodwej zadna oksytocyna na mnie nie działała obawiam sie czy teraz skurcze taki wystąpią. brzuch pobolewa ale mam wrażenie ze jakos lekko to przechodze wszystko do wytrzymania.
moniaa - tak sie bede podpisywać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wydaje mi sie  ze 30 minut trzymac tabletkę to troche za długo bo ta mała tabletka ze środka mi sie rozpuściła i to ona tak piekła .jestem po usunięciu woreczka żółciowego mam nadzieje ze sobie nie zaszkodze. poprzednie dwie ciąze zakonczoen były cieciem cesarskim bo nie było w ogóle akcji porodwej zadna oksytocyna na mnie nie działała obawiam sie czy teraz skurcze taki wystąpią. brzuch pobolewa ale mam wrażenie ze jakos lekko to przechodze wszystko do wytrzymania.
> moniaa - tak sie bede podpisywać


Weż z tabletek wyciagnij ta druga malutka,ja tak robiłam przepołów na poł i wyciagnij jak sie rozkruszy to nic wsać wszystkie 4 pod język nawet takie rozkruszone...nic cie nie będzie piekło, jest wtedy o.k.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem pod drugiej dawce jedyne co to pobolewa mnie brzuch nie wiem sama czy to skurcze czy popsrotu ból i nic wiecej... jestem przerażona bo niektóre to juz krwawiły po takim czasie  a u mnie nawet kropelki nie ma. nie wiem co robic zaraz 3 dawka i chyba wezme tez 4 dawkę. 2 dAawke wyjełam jak tylko ta otoczka sie rozpuścila z 10 minut miałam w buzi bo została ta mała obrzydliwa która tez porzadnie mi popaliła pod językiem. opuchnięte mam. ale gdzie ta krew?????
moniaa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś art w rozsądnej cenie do 100 zł i z możliwością wysłania za granicę do anglii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem pod drugiej dawce jedyne co to pobolewa mnie brzuch nie wiem sama czy to skurcze czy popsrotu ból i nic wiecej... jestem przerażona bo niektóre to juz krwawiły po takim czasie  a u mnie nawet kropelki nie ma. nie wiem co robic zaraz 3 dawka i chyba wezme tez 4 dawkę. 2 dAawke wyjełam jak tylko ta otoczka sie rozpuścila z 10 minut miałam w buzi bo została ta mała obrzydliwa która tez porzadnie mi popaliła pod językiem. opuchnięte mam. ale gdzie ta krew?????
> moniaa


i jak ci poszło ? udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety A. nie zawsze dziala . Jestem tego  przykładem. Dwa razy po 5 serii . Obie próby bezskuteczne. Jestem po zabiegu w slowackiej klinice. 
Dopóki człowiek czegoś nie przeżyje nie wie jak ciężko może  być. Nawet nie podejrzewa że to dzieję  się w każdej chwili. Daje Wam swoje wsparcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety A. nie zawsze dziala . Jestem tego  przykładem. Dwa razy po 5 serii . Obie próby bezskuteczne. Jestem po zabiegu w slowackiej klinice. 
> Dopóki człowiek czegoś nie przeżyje nie wie jak ciężko może  być. Nawet nie podejrzewa że to dzieję  się w każdej chwili. Daje Wam swoje wsparcie!


Gdzie i ile kosztował Cię zabieg w klinice?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sliac 1600 zabieg w+ 1100 mirena

----------


## gosia.b.k

> Sliac 1600 zabieg w+ 1100 mirena


czy dostałabym do Ciebie maila? napisz na gosia.b.k.35@gmai.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprawdź skrzynkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam    iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety A. nie zawsze dziala . Jestem tego  przykładem. Dwa razy po 5 serii . Obie próby bezskuteczne. Jestem po zabiegu w slowackiej klinice. 
> Dopóki człowiek czegoś nie przeżyje nie wie jak ciężko może  być. Nawet nie podejrzewa że to dzieję  się w każdej chwili. Daje Wam swoje wsparcie!


a po tych dwóch seriach działo ci sie cos czy nic? zadnych objawów ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc kiedy mozna zrobic test ciazowy po art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .Sprzedam opakowanie tj 20 szt. Więcej informacji na mailu justyna890802@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak ci poszło ? udało się?



tak udało się . o 23 poszło.  a pierwszą dawkę wziełam o 11 rano. wziełam 4 dawki dla pewności. 3  i 4 dawka dała niezle w kość. ból brzucha i skurcze okropne. wspomagałam się paracetamolem w czopku. troche biegunka i raz wymiotowałam po 2 dawce.  nie wiedziałam który jestem dokładnie tydzien bo nie dostałam sie do lekarza. troche skurczów i poszłam na toalete, tam juz parłam zeby proces przyśpieszyć. było mi troche słabo. krwi praktycznie nic kilka kropli do momentu wypadniecia zarodka, jestem w szoku psychicznym było to jak malutki ludzik żadne jajeczko galaretowate jak tu inne pisały... zatrzymał sie na ściance toalety wiec jestem pewna ze poszło, rączki nózki oczka żebra wszystko widoczne i wykształcone. Szok. potem chlupneło krwią i tak solidnie leciało jeszcze gdzieś do 3 nad ranem w tym kilka skrzepów wyglądających jak kawałki wątróbki. dzis juz krwawienie jest małe.czasem pobolewa minimalnie brzuch. pierwsza dawka mi porządnie wypaliła mi pod językiem. Polecam wam dziewczyny zrobic tak jak pózniej ja, czyli przekrajałam tabletkę i wyciągałam tą malutką ze środka która bardzo łatwo wychodzi, nie trzeba trzymać tabletek i czekać tyle czasu ,rozkruszyc wyjąc tą małą i popijać troszeczke wodą zabieg z tabletką trwa 2 minuty a nie pół godziny. ostatnią dawkę wziełam o 21 a o 23 było po akcji tylko własnie troche parłam na toalecie.
cały dzień jak wyjęty  z życiorysu mam nadzieje ze wiecej tego nie bede musiała powtarzać .ale w tym momencie nie miałam wyjścia. 
moniaa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak udało się . o 23 poszło.  a pierwszą dawkę wziełam o 11 rano. wziełam 4 dawki dla pewności. 3  i 4 dawka dała niezle w kość. ból brzucha i skurcze okropne. wspomagałam się paracetamolem w czopku. troche biegunka i raz wymiotowałam po 2 dawce.  nie wiedziałam który jestem dokładnie tydzien bo nie dostałam sie do lekarza. troche skurczów i poszłam na toalete, tam juz parłam zeby proces przyśpieszyć. było mi troche słabo. krwi praktycznie nic kilka kropli do momentu wypadniecia zarodka, jestem w szoku psychicznym było to jak malutki ludzik żadne jajeczko galaretowate jak tu inne pisały... zatrzymał sie na ściance toalety wiec jestem pewna ze poszło, rączki nózki oczka żebra wszystko widoczne i wykształcone. Szok. potem chlupneło krwią i tak solidnie leciało jeszcze gdzieś do 3 nad ranem w tym kilka skrzepów wyglądających jak kawałki wątróbki. dzis juz krwawienie jest małe.czasem pobolewa minimalnie brzuch. pierwsza dawka mi porządnie wypaliła mi pod językiem. Polecam wam dziewczyny zrobic tak jak pózniej ja, czyli przekrajałam tabletkę i wyciągałam tą malutką ze środka która bardzo łatwo wychodzi, nie trzeba trzymać tabletek i czekać tyle czasu ,rozkruszyc wyjąc tą małą i popijać troszeczke wodą zabieg z tabletką trwa 2 minuty a nie pół godziny. ostatnią dawkę wziełam o 21 a o 23 było po akcji tylko własnie troche parłam na toalecie.
> cały dzień jak wyjęty  z życiorysu mam nadzieje ze wiecej tego nie bede musiała powtarzać .ale w tym momencie nie miałam wyjścia. 
> moniaa


to w ktorym tygodniu ty byłas ze widzialas malego ludzika??? oj monia monia  :Wink: ))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a po tych dwóch seriach działo ci sie cos czy nic? zadnych objawów ?


wszystko opisałam parę stron wstecz...miałam mocne dreszcze, dość silne skurcze, biegunkę i lekko krwawiłam. Za pierwszym razem przez 2 godziny, za drugim prawie nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to w ktorym tygodniu ty byłas ze widzialas malego ludzika??? oj monia monia ))


z tego co ja liczyłam to maksymalnie mógł to być 9 tydzien. bo byłam 9 tygodni temu u ginekologa na badaniu rutynowym i nic nie stwierdził. wiec policzyłam nawet od następnego dnia po lakarzu jakbym zaszła, czas trwania ciązy. to max 9 tygodni  gdybym faktycznia zaszła następnego dnia po lakarz. sprzawdzałam w internecie  jak wygląda zarodek w 8-9 tygodniu to juz jest tak faktycznie wykształcony a nie jakies jajeczko nic nie przedstawiające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tc liczy się od ostatniej om. więc który to był tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tc liczy się od ostatniej om. więc który to był tydzień?


 zaraz po miesiączce byłam u lakarza. wiec to około 9-10 tygodnia by musiał być jeśli tak licząc, ale lekarz nic nie stwierdził wiec ciązy nie było a badał mnie i na fotelu i dopochwowo usg. musiałam zajśc juz po lekarzu.
nie wiem czemu to sie liczy od ostatniego dnia miesiaczki skoro zajść mogłam w połowie miedzy jedną a drugą i mowa jest o trwanej ciązy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JEŻELI KTÓRAŚ MA TABLETKI TO KUPIE! 

piszcie na adres : nataaa97@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wszystko opisałam parę stron wstecz...miałam mocne dreszcze, dość silne skurcze, biegunkę i lekko krwawiłam. Za pierwszym razem przez 2 godziny, za drugim prawie nic.


Ja tez tak mialam jak ty ze dwa razy robilam zabieg art i prawie nic ,ale za 3 razem wzielam 5 tabl i 5 tabl pod jezyk i tez nic sie niedzialo oprocz  lekkiej krwi na papieze  no i dreszczy  ale po 6 godzinach sie zaczelo krwawienie i wtedy wzielam 3 dawke 4 tab dopochwowo, i przed 24 poszlo ,i krwawie az do dzis,a tez myslalam ze art na mnie nie zadziala..... stres tez robi swoje.....

----------


## wings

Dziewczyny, czy któraś miała krwawienie po trwające 3-4 tygodnie?
bo u mnie tak jest.. mam krwawienie od 14 grudnia... czasem mniejsze czasem większe a dziś od rana to nie mogę sobie poradzić... lecą ze mnie takie kawały wątróbek i żywa krew..
czy możliwe, że dopiero teraz się oczyszczam albo dopiero teraz doszło do poronienia?

----------


## EwelinaMora

przed kontaktem do mnie prosze was dziewczyny o zastanowienie sie, do niczego was nie zmuszam,
kazdy decyduje sam

odsprzedam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
posiadam 4 listki , moge sprzedac pojedynczo

w jednym listku znajduje sie 12 tabletek , jeden listek starcza na skuteczna kuracjie

cena jednego listka(12 tabletek) to 400zł

cena 4 listków przy jednym zakupie - 1350zł 


kontakt- ewelinamora48@gmail.com

prosze o poważne ofert, wysyłka natychmiastowa i dyskretna
pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosia7441

Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży

Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!

Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 

Cena zestawu to 400 zł.

Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.

KONTAKT- gosia7441@gmail.com


Dziękujemy za zaufanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez tak mialam jak ty ze dwa razy robilam zabieg art i prawie nic ,ale za 3 razem wzielam 5 tabl i 5 tabl pod jezyk i tez nic sie niedzialo oprocz  lekkiej krwi na papieze  no i dreszczy  ale po 6 godzinach sie zaczelo krwawienie i wtedy wzielam 3 dawke 4 tab dopochwowo, i przed 24 poszlo ,i krwawie az do dzis,a tez myslalam ze art na mnie nie zadziala..... stres tez robi swoje.....


20 tabletek w jeden piątek, po tygodniu kolejnych 20. To było łącznie 40  tabletek w ciągu tygodnia - to bardzo dużo, nie mogłam nawet myśleć o wzięciu kolejnych 20.
Dla mnie to był koszmar! Do tego te dreszcze, ten ból, to czekanie, ta niepewność ... nie wiem czy żałuję, że od razu nie pojechałam na zabieg, widocznie tak musiało być.
Jestem 4 dni po zabiegu. Tu nic nie bolało, po prostu zasnęłam i się obudziłam. Od razu założono mi spiralę. Nawet nie krwawiłam. 
Mam wrażenie, że aborcja farmakologiczna sieje większe spustoszenie w głowie niż zabieg w znieczuleniu ogólnym, ten zaś może siać spustoszenie w portfelu ...

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś miała krwawienie po trwające 3-4 tygodnie?
> bo u mnie tak jest.. mam krwawienie od 14 grudnia... czasem mniejsze czasem większe a dziś od rana to nie mogę sobie poradzić... lecą ze mnie takie kawały wątróbek i żywa krew..
> czy możliwe, że dopiero teraz się oczyszczam albo dopiero teraz doszło do poronienia?



Ja już 2 tydzień krwawię, na początku bardzo mało ale po 5 dniach się zaczęło i tak trwa do dziś(mija tydzień od obfitego krwawienia), jeszcze do tego miałam biegunkę i nadal trochę mam. Bylam na USG i podobno ciąży nie ma, ale zobaczymy za tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Patrząc na ceny niektórych ofert tabletek, nie zastanawiałabym się ani trochę. Zabieg kosztuje 1600 zł. Wiec czasami lepiej dołożyć i w normalnych warunkach, legalnie, w porządnej klinice dokonać zabiegu niż płacić 1300 zł za tabletki, które mogą nie zadziałać!

----------


## wings

> Ja już 2 tydzień krwawię, na początku bardzo mało ale po 5 dniach się zaczęło i tak trwa do dziś(mija tydzień od obfitego krwawienia), jeszcze do tego miałam biegunkę i nadal trochę mam. Bylam na USG i podobno ciąży nie ma, ale zobaczymy za tydzień.


a lekarz dał Ci jakieś leki czy nic? kazał czekać aż samo przejdzie?

----------


## lokowka

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś miała krwawienie po trwające 3-4 tygodnie?
> bo u mnie tak jest.. mam krwawienie od 14 grudnia... czasem mniejsze czasem większe a dziś od rana to nie mogę sobie poradzić... lecą ze mnie takie kawały wątróbek i żywa krew..
> czy możliwe, że dopiero teraz się oczyszczam albo dopiero teraz doszło do poronienia?


Zależy w którym byłaś tygodniu jeśli w wysokim to możliwe jest że będziesz krwawić nawet 3-4 tygodnie. Jednak jeśli był to niski tydzień idź do lekarza możliwe jest że od razu nie poroniłaś i dopiero po jakimś czasie zaczęły lecieć strzępy ale dla własnego zdrowia sprawdź czy jest wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja już 2 tydzień krwawię, na początku bardzo mało ale po 5 dniach się zaczęło i tak trwa do dziś(mija tydzień od obfitego krwawienia), jeszcze do tego miałam biegunkę i nadal trochę mam. Bylam na USG i podobno ciąży nie ma, ale zobaczymy za tydzień.


Witam . Ja krwawiam też ponad tydzień , ale po dniach od krwawienia byłam na usg i nic nie było już, jedynie czekalam na oczyszczenie sie wewnetrzne. a jakis czas temu zrobiła test dla pewności

----------


## lokowka

> Czesc kiedy mozna zrobic test ciazowy po art?


Około 3 tygodni po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie tab. za 200 zł. Szybka wysylka, a tab. oryginalne z apteki.     tabletki.art@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak załatwić ten lek w aptece?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tab. za 100 zł    agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zotalo mi 15 tabletek. Sprzedam za 100 zł      aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,jestem ok. w 3 tyg. ciąży. gdzie mogę kupić lub odkupić tabletki arthrotec ?? Pilne ! Wiem że to tabletki na receptę ale też ale nie wiem jak ją dostać. Więc potrzebuje pomocy !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam  na sprzedanie  zadzwoń lub napisz sms 785446159

----------


## wings

> Zależy w którym byłaś tygodniu jeśli w wysokim to możliwe jest że będziesz krwawić nawet 3-4 tygodnie. Jednak jeśli był to niski tydzień idź do lekarza możliwe jest że od razu nie poroniłaś i dopiero po jakimś czasie zaczęły lecieć strzępy ale dla własnego zdrowia sprawdź czy jest wszystko ok


to był 7/8 tydzień ciąży. i krwawienie utrzymuje się praktycznie cały czas z mniejszym lub większym nasileniem.. wczoraj piłam na przeziębienie aspirynę i zastanawiam się czy to nie spowodowało większego krwawienia, a może pomogło, żeby te "wątróbki" ze mnie wyleciały... na razie wzięłam teraz hemorigen i jest cisza na szczęście...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,jestem ok. w 3 tyg. ciąży. gdzie mogę kupić lub odkupić tabletki arthrotec ?? Pilne ! Wiem że to tabletki na receptę ale też ale nie wiem jak ją dostać. Więc potrzebuje pomocy !!


Ja mam na sprzedanie zadzwoń lub napisz sms 785446159

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 tam uzyskasz skuteczna pomoc. tam nabylam srodki ktore okazaly sie jedynymi skutecznymi po 3 nieudanych probach innymi srodkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,jestem ok. w 3 tyg. ciąży. gdzie mogę kupić lub odkupić tabletki arthrotec ?? Pilne ! Wiem że to tabletki na receptę ale też ale nie wiem jak ją dostać. Więc potrzebuje pomocy !!


odezwij się na tego maila,musimy sie wspierac! 
nataaa97@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 20 tabletek w jeden piątek, po tygodniu kolejnych 20. To było łącznie 40  tabletek w ciągu tygodnia - to bardzo dużo, nie mogłam nawet myśleć o wzięciu kolejnych 20.
> Dla mnie to był koszmar! Do tego te dreszcze, ten ból, to czekanie, ta niepewność ... nie wiem czy żałuję, że od razu nie pojechałam na zabieg, widocznie tak musiało być.
> Jestem 4 dni po zabiegu. Tu nic nie bolało, po prostu zasnęłam i się obudziłam. Od razu założono mi spiralę. Nawet nie krwawiłam. 
> Mam wrażenie, że aborcja farmakologiczna sieje większe spustoszenie w głowie niż zabieg w znieczuleniu ogólnym, ten zaś może siać spustoszenie w portfelu ...


Ja wzielam wsumie 34 tabletki ,tez sie bałam ze nie zadzialaja,ale po tym 3 razie ruszyło,dreszcze to za każdym razem miałam dawkowania ,za pierwszym razem zabiegu 12 tabl poleciało mi tylko troche krwi i tyle,za druga dawka 8 tab bo nie miałam wiecej krwawiłam tylko pare godzin i wyleciało tylko pare malych skrzepow typu watrobki i tyle,no i 3 raz 14 tabletek 10 pod jezyk i tez nic tylko dreszcze ,biegunka az do tego momentu jak sobie zrobilam badanie palcami w pochwie i wtedy polecialo i krew i skrzepy z krwi (pewnie jak bym sobie nie pogrzebała to by tez nic nie polecialo) wsadzilam sobie jeszcze 4 tab dopochwowo ale po godzinie wylecialy 3 a po 3 godzinach jedna a po 5 godzinach skrzep z tym czyms,piersi odrazu przestały bolec,i taka lekkos odrazu sie pojawila  :Wink: )krwawie juz prawie 12 dzien,na poczatku mniej pozniej bardziej no i sie wydalaja skrzepy z krwia,na dzien dzisiejszy wyglada to jak by mi sie okres konczył....Wiec art działa tylko na  kazda kobiete inaczej,i kazda potrzebuje odpowiedniej dawki i nie stresowac sie i nie panikowac!!! A tez bałam sie okropnie.Moja znajoma robila ale jej pomoglo 12 tabletek,odrazu jej poszło,wiec art działa....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> (...) Moja znajoma robila ale jej pomoglo 12 tabletek,odrazu jej poszło,wiec art działa....


Działa, ale jak widać nie zawsze. Tobie się udało, mi niestety z A. nie wyszło.

Mam anemię i teraz się zastanawiam, że jakbym miała  krwawić przez 2 tygodnie lub więcej,  to nie wiem jakby się to dla mnie skończyło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja krwawiłam tylko tydzień po art. ale na usg u gin było widać że jeszcze nie jestem oczyszczona, następna wizyta dopiero 20 stycznia. mam nadzieję ze łyżeczkowanie nie będzie konieczne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja krwawiłam tylko tydzień po art. ale na usg u gin było widać że jeszcze nie jestem oczyszczona, następna wizyta dopiero 20 stycznia. mam nadzieję ze łyżeczkowanie nie będzie konieczne...


ile wzięłaś tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamówiłam lek w recepcie bo czesto gęsto jest on nie dostepny od reki. mam zaprzyjaznioną aptekę gdzie dają mi leki bez recepty i potem donosze w ustalonym czasie kilku dni tą recepte. ale w przypadku tego leku tak nie było. przyszedł kierownic apteki i powiedział ze to nie antybiotyk , arthtrotec to trucizna którą on mi tak nie wyda bez recepty. Wielu lekarzy nie wie nawet co to za lek po podaniu samej nazwy. ale moja rodzinna lekarka któa tez zdazy sie ze wyda mi recepte na  lek o jaki poprosze ale w tym przypadku tez nie było to takie łątwe . sprawdziła w jakiejs ksiazce ze to lek na stawy na bardzo silne zwyrodnienia i mówi do mnie ze nie ma jak podciągnąć takiego leku pod młodą osobę. poprosiłam teściową 62 lata zeby wzieła mi recepte u swojego rodzinnego oczyeiscie nie mówiąc jej po co tylko wymyśliłam inną bajkę jej. Lekarz nawet nie wiedział co to jest bez problemu wystawił recepte na 2 opakowania w karcie wpisał ze ból stawów. za 2 opakowania zapłaciłam nie całę 102zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam za 150 zł opakowanie    aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Działa, ale jak widać nie zawsze. Tobie się udało, mi niestety z A. nie wyszło.
> 
> Mam anemię i teraz się zastanawiam, że jakbym miała  krwawić przez 2 tygodnie lub więcej,  to nie wiem jakby się to dla mnie skończyło.


To jak masz anemie to lepiej nie robic takich akcji z art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamówiłam lek w recepcie bo czesto gęsto jest on nie dostepny od reki. mam zaprzyjaznioną aptekę gdzie dają mi leki bez recepty i potem donosze w ustalonym czasie kilku dni tą recepte. ale w przypadku tego leku tak nie było. przyszedł kierownic apteki i powiedział ze to nie antybiotyk , arthtrotec to trucizna którą on mi tak nie wyda bez recepty. Wielu lekarzy nie wie nawet co to za lek po podaniu samej nazwy. ale moja rodzinna lekarka któa tez zdazy sie ze wyda mi recepte na  lek o jaki poprosze ale w tym przypadku tez nie było to takie łątwe . sprawdziła w jakiejs ksiazce ze to lek na stawy na bardzo silne zwyrodnienia i mówi do mnie ze nie ma jak podciągnąć takiego leku pod młodą osobę. poprosiłam teściową 62 lata zeby wzieła mi recepte u swojego rodzinnego oczyeiscie nie mówiąc jej po co tylko wymyśliłam inną bajkę jej. Lekarz nawet nie wiedział co to jest bez problemu wystawił recepte na 2 opakowania w karcie wpisał ze ból stawów. za 2 opakowania zapłaciłam nie całę 102zł.


Jest problem z dostaniem recepty na art,ja tez mialam problemy wydzwaniałam tu i tam i nikt nie chcial wypisac,dopiero na moja babcie mi jej lekarz wypisal,poszlam do apteki to zamawiali w hurtowni dopiero na drugi dzien miałam  :Wink:  najlepiej jak wypisza dwa opakowania w razie wu .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jak masz anemie to lepiej nie robic takich akcji z art.


i tak dwa razy nie zadziałał , dlatego miałam zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest problem z dostaniem recepty na art,ja tez mialam problemy wydzwaniałam tu i tam i nikt nie chcial wypisac,dopiero na moja babcie mi jej lekarz wypisal,poszlam do apteki to zamawiali w hurtowni dopiero na drugi dzien miałam  najlepiej jak wypisza dwa opakowania w razie wu .....


no ja własnie dwa opakowania wziełam od razu wrazie tego wu....  :Smile:  udało sie po 16 tabletkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec, jak najszybciej, i najlepiej w rozsądnej cenie. A nie jakieś 200-400zł. 
sylwia.ga@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani wyżej nie zdecydowała się wziąźć ode mnie(kręciła coś...) , dlatego nadal mam na sprzedanie. Jeśli potrzebujesz oto mój nr 785446159 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcialabym sie zapytac czy ktos ma do sprzedania tabletki art ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak jak wyżej napisałam . ja mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie 785446159

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcialabym sie zapytac ile jest w pacce i w jakiej cenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sprzedam 15 sztuk za 100 zł     aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## EwelinaMora

przed kontaktem do mnie prosze was dziewczyny o zastanowienie sie, do niczego was nie zmuszam,
kazdy decyduje sam

odsprzedam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
posiadam 4 listki , moge sprzedac pojedynczo

w jednym listku znajduje sie 12 tabletek , jeden listek starcza na skuteczna kuracjie

cena jednego listka(12 tabletek) to 400zł

cena 4 listków przy jednym zakupie - 1350zł 


kontakt- ewelinamora48@gmail.com

prosze o poważne ofert, wysyłka natychmiastowa i dyskretna
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje pomocy.
Moja kuzynka jest w 7 tygodniu ciąży. Ma 17 lat zostawił ją facet. Zamówiła już dwa razy leki przez internet i niestety oszukano ją. Proszę was pomóżcie jej. 
Proszę o kontakt osoby, które mogą pomóc i odsprzedać oryginalne tabletki. 
Mój email haniaszek21@wp.pl

----------


## Hanna222

zamówiłam od Pani gosia7441@gmail.com 
jestem zadowolona, polecam, widac ze Pani wie ze zalezy na czasie i dyskrecji,
powodzenia drogie Panie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny.. Mam zamiar wziąć tabletki art. Strasznie się boję że mogą one nie zadziałać. Jestem dość młoda. Czy któraś z was (której się udało) mogła by mi podać dokładne informacje o dawkowani???  byłabym bardzo wdzięczna wdzięczna...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile wzięłaś tabletek ?


tylko 12
to był 5 - 6 tydzień

----------


## 888Kinga

Drogie Panie polecam Pania gosia7441@gmail.com 
szybko i dyskretnie

----------


## kola

witam was dziewczyny ja jestem w ciazy jakies 4-5 tyg liczac od ostatniej @ przechodzilam juz 3 razy poronienie samoistne wiec mniej wiecej wiem jak to jest z tym bolem i krwawieniem i co tam wyleci w poniedzialek mam zamiar wziasc ***** no nestety wpadlam tym razem a mam 8 miesieczne blizniaki i 7 letniego syna i nie mam wyboru z tym ze juz zaczyna mnie bolec brzuch wiec mysle ze moze stac sie tak ze i tak bym poronila i tak bo bez pomocy medycznej nie jestem w stanie donosic ciazy.zastanawiam sie tylko jak najlepiej przyjac ***** doustnie czy dopochwowo?jaki sposob zaaplikowania bedzie skuteczniejszy czy moze iema zadnej roznicy?jezeli ktoras z was moze mi podpowiedziec byla bym wdieczna?pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia!!!

----------


## kola

dodam ze zamierzam wziasc 12 tabletek mam nadzieje ze to w zupelnosci wystarczy?!

----------


## kola

hanna222 mozesz napisac ile placilas za *****od gosia7441@gmail.com???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak załatwiłaś tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gosia sprzedaje po 400zł

----------


## kola

ja zamowilam przez internet 12 sztuk 160zl mysle ze bedzie ok z towarem bo polecaja ten kontakt a w tyg bede miec od lekarza zalatwiane przz ciotke ktora ma problemy ze stawami jezeli by nie wystarczylo te 12.jestem dobraj mysli.

----------


## Marysia773

nigdy nie kupicie tabletek poronnych  za mniej niz 300zł, skoro one koszuja 360zł w hurtowni , zazwyczaj sprzedaja za 400zł-500zł aby ten kto załatwia  miał jakis zysk z tego, to co oferuja za 200-300zł to oszusci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dorota0003

zgadzam sie z MARYSIA773

NIKT NIE SPRZEDAJE ZA NIZSZA CENE CO KUPIŁ, CHYBA ZE OSZUSCI REKLAMUJA SIE ZA 100-200ZŁ ALE LEKI SA NIEWIADOMEGO POCHODZENIA, ODRADZAM KUPNA OD OSÓB CO MAJA PO TAKIEJ CENIE BO ZAZWYCZAJ TYCH TABLETEK NIE MAJA I TYLKO WYŁUDZAJA, CHCECIE TAKIE TABLETKI TO MUSICIE WYDAC - 400/600ZŁ A NAWET CENY DOCHODZA DO 1600ZŁ ZA OPAKOWANIE Z TZW 4 LISTAMI=4 KURACJIE/ 
POZDRAWIAM,

----------


## kola

nie dam sie szukac mam jedna tabletke arthotecu w domu i bez sprawdzenia zawrtosci lub bez porownania nie odbiore paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dam sie szukac mam jedna tabletke arthotecu w domu i bez sprawdzenia zawrtosci lub bez porownania nie odbiore paczki


cola a jak załatwiłaś tą tabletkę?

----------


## kola

ja z internetu ale teraz niewiem czy dobrze zrobilam bo tu dziewczyny pisza ze cena podejrzana no ale zawsze moge  paczki nie odebrac

----------


## kola

na szczescie w tygodniu bede miec ten lek na recepte takze ok w razie oszustwa jestem zabezpieczona

----------


## kola

a tabletke mam poniewaz moja ciotka ich zazywala i to wlasnie ona mi je zalatwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na szczescie w tygodniu bede miec ten lek na recepte takze ok w razie oszustwa jestem zabezpieczona


jak załatwiłaś recepte? bo ja nie mam pojęcia jak

----------


## kola

przez ciotke ktora ten lek zazywala znajoma pani doktor wypisze bez problemu pisalam juz wczesniej.pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przez ciotke ktora ten lek zazywala znajoma pani doktor wypisze bez problemu pisalam juz wczesniej.pozdro


mozesz mi podać swojego maila?

----------


## kola

gdyby ktoras z was potrzebowala moge zalatwic odsprzedam w takiej samej cenie tylko + przesylka.wiem ze trudno jest go dostac dlatego moge pomoc w razie W..........

----------


## kola

kola668@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam Do pani na maila prosze o szybką Odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos tu jest kola odpisz!! Prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kola668@wp.pl


Prosze o odpowiedz !  Napisałam na mailu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez mam art do sprzedania jak by ktora chciala  20 tabl za 150 zl plus wysylka w orginalnym opakowaniu z apteki,bo mi zostal .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez mam art do sprzedania jak by ktora chciala  20 tabl za 150 zl plus wysylka w orginalnym opakowaniu z apteki,bo mi zostal .....


emaila wysle jak by ktoras byla zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz podać email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> emaila wysle jak by ktoras byla zainteresowana


prosze emaila basia_art@o2.pl,art mam orginalny z apteki na terenie krakowa odbior osobisty tez moze byc!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz podać email


 rosze basia_art@o2.pl tak jak pisze lek mam orginalny z apteki ,odbior osobisty na terenie krakowa albo wysylka za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam już do pani na email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam już do pani na email


Tak odpisalam ci

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

> Witam . Ja krwawiam też ponad tydzień , ale po dniach od krwawienia byłam na usg i nic nie było już, jedynie czekalam na oczyszczenie sie wewnetrzne. a jakis czas temu zrobiła test dla pewności


Ja jeszcze raz idę w przyszłym tygodniu do ginekologa. Nadal krwawię 21 grudnia wzięłam tabletki-objawy jak wszyscy opisują ale małe krwawienie, Porządnie rozkrwawiłam  się 27 grudnia i trwa to do dziś. Beta od 20 do 27 grudnia wzrosła mało bo od 3450 do 6350, byłam u ginekologa 30 grudnia i na usg dopochwowo ciąży podobno nie ma. Kiedy można zrobić test ciążowy? Dziś robiłam i wychodzi pozytywny, nie wiem czy można go robić jeśli nadal krwawię. Czekam na wizytę 7 stycznia i usg dopochwowe, także ponownie na wyniki Beta HCG-wtedy się upewnię. Myślę jednak że na granicy 6-7 tygodnia było by coś widać a tu 5 pustych zdjęć i nic-macica pusta, chyba że coś gdzieś się ukryło. Muszę mieć pewność....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki A. 20 sztuk w aptece kosztują mniej niż 50 zł, więc skąd u Was takie ceny?!
Masakra!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nigdy nie kupicie tabletek poronnych  za mniej niz 300zł, skoro one koszuja 360zł w hurtowni , zazwyczaj sprzedaja za 400zł-500zł aby ten kto załatwia  miał jakis zysk z tego, to co oferuja za 200-300zł to oszusci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 jakiej hurtowni? jakie tabletki poronne? - bzdury piszesz i tyle!
patrz post wyżej!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do póki beta jest wysoka, test będzie pokazywał dwie kreski. 
Trzeba odczekać minimum dwa trzy tygodnie by wreszcie coś wiarygodnego pokazał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki A. 20 sztuk w aptece kosztują mniej niż 50 zł, więc skąd u Was takie ceny?!
> Masakra!


cholerne wyłudzanie kasy ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki A. 20 sztuk w aptece kosztują mniej niż 50 zł, więc skąd u Was takie ceny?!
> Masakra!


Z tad zeby lekarz wypisał recepte to tez music dac za wizyte  80-100zl plus tebletki,a za fatyge dziewczyny tez sobie doliczaja, wiec cena 150-200zl to chyba nie jest wielka cena ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam was dziewczyny ja jestem w ciazy jakies 4-5 tyg liczac od ostatniej @ przechodzilam juz 3 razy poronienie samoistne wiec mniej wiecej wiem jak to jest z tym bolem i krwawieniem i co tam wyleci w poniedzialek mam zamiar wziasc ***** no nestety wpadlam tym razem a mam 8 miesieczne blizniaki i 7 letniego syna i nie mam wyboru z tym ze juz zaczyna mnie bolec brzuch wiec mysle ze moze stac sie tak ze i tak bym poronila i tak bo bez pomocy medycznej nie jestem w stanie donosic ciazy.zastanawiam sie tylko jak najlepiej przyjac ***** doustnie czy dopochwowo?jaki sposob zaaplikowania bedzie skuteczniejszy czy moze iema zadnej roznicy?jezeli ktoras z was moze mi podpowiedziec byla bym wdieczna?pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia!!!


Sam sposób przyjęcia nie ma wpływu na działanie leku. 
Zarówno jeden jak i drugi sposób ma swoje plusy i minusy. 
Przy podaniu doustnym tabletki musisz trzymać do momentu rozpuszczenia, co trwa ponad 30 minut, minusem może być poparzony język, czy odruchy wymiotne. Jeśli chodzi o podanie dopochwowe, to jedynym minusem jest  ewentualne ryzyko wykrycia tabletek przez lekarzy przy badaniu dopochwowym nawet po 5 dniach. A jakie mogą być tego konsekwencje i czy w ogóle mogą być, niestety nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z tad zeby lekarz wypisał recepte to tez music dac za wizyte  80-100zl plus tebletki,a za fatyge dziewczyny tez sobie doliczaja, wiec cena 150-200zl to chyba nie jest wielka cena ??


Nic nie muszę. Jęsli ktoś ma taką możliwość, niech chodzi, kombinuje, pyta i załatwia na własną rękę.  Pośrednicy to tylko i wyłącznie w ostateczności - taka moja rada. 
Mi udało się dostać receptę na 2 opakowania nic nikomu za to nie płacąc. Czasami watro się wysilić a nie iść na łatwiznę i nabijać kasę innym albo nie daj boże zostać oszukanym. 
Tyle w tym temacie z mojej strony. Każdy i tak zrobi jak uważa.

----------


## fiki

Jestem jak najbardziej zainteresowana. Sa mi naprawde pilnie potrzebne.
Prosze o kontakt balamutka452@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic nie muszę. Jęsli ktoś ma taką możliwość, niech chodzi, kombinuje, pyta i załatwia na własną rękę.  Pośrednicy to tylko i wyłącznie w ostateczności - taka moja rada. 
> Mi udało się dostać receptę na 2 opakowania nic nikomu za to nie płacąc. Czasami watro się wysilić a nie iść na łatwiznę i nabijać kasę innym albo nie daj boże zostać oszukanym. 
> Tyle w tym temacie z mojej strony. Każdy i tak zrobi jak uważa.


No ty akurat nie musisz,bo masz znajomą lekarke,a 1000 dziewczyn nie ma znajomości albo sa zamłode zeby lekarz im na ładne oczy wypisał recepte,a jak wiesz na co to jest lekarstwo to zaden lekarz nie uwierzy ze akurat tak mloda osoba potrzebuje to na stawy nie leczac sie na takie chorobe,u mnie akurat  nie chca tego sprzedawac a w aptekach nie ma albo na zamowienie z recepta,wiec ja wole dac 200zl i miec problem z glowy i tyle!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem jak najbardziej zainteresowana. Sa mi naprawde pilnie potrzebne.
> Prosze o kontakt balamutka452@wp.pl


Prosze sprawdzić poczte elektroniczną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Także jestem zainteresowana kupnem art. Czy ktoś wie gdzie w Częstochochowie go dostane? Czy na pewno ten lek pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art.   aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ARTHROTEC gosia7441@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wlasnie dzis dostalam recepte na art... 20 tab. i to bez problemu wypisana na mame...ufffff udalo mi sie go dostac mysle ze na wsiach jest wieksza mozliwosc dostania tych tab niz w miastach .napisze czy zadzialalo pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja wlasnie dzis dostalam recepte na art... 20 tab. i to bez problemu wypisana na mame...ufffff udalo mi sie go dostac mysle ze na wsiach jest wieksza mozliwosc dostania tych tab niz w miastach .napisze czy zadzialalo pozdrawiam


mogłabyś mi podać swojego maila?

----------


## k0ri

ja tez poprosze maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie za 150 zł   aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Potrzebuje arthrotec pilnie. 
Mój mail mawis@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podaje namiar na wiarygodnego spzedawce art ja dzis od niego dostalam art i wszystko sie zgadza koszt to 160zl za 12 szt plus 20 zl przesylke 24h szybko i uczciwie moze odebrac kobieta 571263434 polecam pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, jako że podczas gdy wczoraj umierałam po arthrotecu, mój chłopak przeczytał to forum od deski do deski, czuję się zobowiązana żeby podzielić się tym co przeżyłam z tymi, które mają to jeszcze przed sobą, może komuś pomogę. 
> Prawie 2 tygodnie temu zamówiłam na women on web zestaw tabletek. Wczoraj pokazywało mi 54 dzień ciąży. Niestety od 3 tygodni przechodziłam tę ciążę okropnie, nie mogłam chodzić do pracy, codziennie wymiotowałam, miałam zgagi, odbijało mi się, czułam jak "coś" stoi mi w gardle 24h na dobę, nigdy w życiu tak się nie męczyłam. Codziennie od kilku dni płakałam z bezsilności, bo wiedziałam że to i tak wszystko na marne a samopoczucie jest co raz gorsze. Bałam się, że na tabletki z wow będę musiała czekać jeszcze dłużej niż deklarują przez okres świąteczny dlatego poprosiłam rodziców, żeby użyli "znajomości" szpitalno-aptekowych i załatwili mi arthrotec. Po prostu musiałam spróbować coś zrobić... Oni też się o mnie martwili więc tego samego dnia po 14:00 tabletki miałam już w domu.
> O 17:00 wzięłam pierwszą partie tabletek pod język, niestety nie wyciągnęłam diclofenacu ze środka i po 15 min poczułam jak wypala mi buzie, musiałam to wszystko wypluć i na kolejne 15min wsadziłam dwie nowe, bez środków. W zasadzie już po 5minutach zaczęły się okropne drgawki, czułam się jakby ktoś wyrzucił mnie nagą na mróz. Niedługo później dostałam strasznej biegunki, leciała ze mnie woda, do tego wymioty, zwymiotowałam chyba wszystko co zjadłam od rana. Trwało to ok. godziny, nie schodziłam z toalety, mialam bóle i skurcze jakich nigdy nie czułam, czułam jakby ktoś wyrywał i zgniatał mi jajniki, opadłam całkowicie z sił, ogarnęłam się na tyle ile mogłam i musiałam a moj chłopak zaniósł mnie do łóżka. Zwijałam się z bólu następne 30min, po czym zasnęłam. 
> Chłopak obudził mnie o 20 na kolejną porcję ale nie miałam siły jej wziąć, zwilżal mi usta wodą na palcu bo byłam strasznie wysuszona a nie byłam w stanie wstać żeby się napić wody. Zaczęłam krwawić.
> O 20:20 znowu wyleciałam z łóżka z biegunką, próbowalam wymiotować ale nie mogłam bo byłam odwodniona, wszystko stało mi w gardle, nie miałam ani grama śliny. Strasznie się męczyłam. Oprócz krwi wyciekały ogromne skrzepy, dwa czy trzy razy coś na prawde dużego, ale nie widziałam co to było.
> O 20:45 wzięłam drugą dawkę mając nadzieję że będzie trochę lepiej, ale nie było. Może skurcze nie były juz aż tak ogromne, ale znowu biegunka, dreszcze takie że latała mi szczęka, znowu wymioty, a na prawdę nie miałam już ani czym ani siły. Męczyłam się tak z 45 min i ponownie wylądowałam w łóżku. O 24:00 chłopak wyciągnął mnie z łóżka bo sama nie miałam siły wstać a czułam że coś jest nie tak, oparta o niego doszłam do łazienki, wszystko było we krwi, podpaska, piżama, nogi, potem toaleta, nawet kafelki. Byłam wycieńczona i załamana, znowu zaczęły wyciekać skrzepy, wypadło coś dużego, spojrzałam do toalety i zanim opadło wydaje mi się że było to właśnie to na co czekałam, okropny widok, przezroczysty pęcherzyk i w środku zarysowana taka mała fasolka (sprawdzalam dzisiaj w którym tygodniu ciąży zaczynaja rozwijać się kończyny bo wydawało mi się że widziałam takie malusieńkie, ale nie byłam pewna, trwało to sekundę a ja byłam wycieńczona, może miałam omamy chociaż według tego co przeczytałam, możliwe że je widziałam)... Nie wiedziałam czy brać trzeci raz kolejną porcję, bałam się że nie dam rady, na samą myśl znowu pojawiały się skurcze.. Chłopak powiedział że nie będzie mnie namawiał bo widzi jak się męczę ale z tego co przeczytał tutaj, dobrze byłoby wziąć.. No więc wzięłam chyba o 1:00, było już lepiej, miałam wiadro ale nie wymiotowałam, tabletki rozpuszczały się bardzo wolno bo nie miałam śliny, leżałam na łóżku w poprzek. chłopak dał mi trochę kiślu i wody, żebym miała trochę siły albo chociaż czym wymiotować, nie dało się mnie ruszyć, tak zasnęłam i spałam do 3:00, a on czuwał obok mnie... O 3:00 się obudziłam zmieniłam podpaskę i obolała położyłam się spać. 
> Dzisiaj rano obudziłam się przed 10:00, funkcjonuję w miarę normalnie, jestem dość osłabiona, krwawię umiarkowanie, jak przy okresie, może trochę mniej. Nie mam już nudności ani zgagi, nie boli mnie brzuch, pobolewają tylko jajniki.. Jutro idę zrobić badania żeby się upewnić, ale czuję że już jest po wszystkim.
> 
> Przeżyłam prawdziwy koszmar, gdybym wiedziała że mój organizm tak zareaguje, chyba bym się na to nei zdecydowała i od razu pojechała do jakiejś kliniki za granicą. Na prawdę przeżyłam piekło, zazdroszczę tym dziewczynom, które piszą, że przeszły to bez większych problemów, ja byłam pewna że skończy się to na pogotowiu.. Całe szczęście obeszło się bez, ale wiem jedno, że sama nie dałabym rady...
> ...


Hej ja jestem z trójmiasta jeśli masz tę tabletki to mój mail mawis@poczta.fm chętnie je odkupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam opakowanie za 150 zł   aa_kinga@o2.pl


czy nadal aktualne? pilnie potrzebuję!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ja również potrzebuję arthrotec, zależy mi na odbiorze osobistym w Warszawie, ew. w Katowicach. Błagam o pomoc  :Frown:  mail: zeriska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje art. Proszę pisać na 506825849, nie zawsze mogę odebrać.pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lub piszcie na meila paulina0009@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wczoraj wzielam art 3 dawki po 4 tab co 3 godz zaczelam o 20 i o 5 rano bylo juz po wszystkim wylecialo duzo skrzepow w tym jeden duzy 6-7cm krwawienie bardzo obfite jak na 5 tc.bóli praktycznie zadnych jestem tylko oslabiona i zawroty glowy.dreszcze mialam niesamowite jakos przezylam zycze wam powodzenia pozdrawiam

----------


## akkicia

Hej, jeżeli jest ktoś zainteresowany arthroteciem to piszcie akkicia@hotmail.com albo dzwońcie na 792767249
pomogę, doradzę, możecie nawet dzwonić w trakcie brania bo też to przechodziłam i 2 razy mnie oszukano na tabletkach, później przeżyłam ogromny stres biorąc je a na koniec wylądowałam w szpitalu ale wszystko skoczyło się ok, najlepszy sposób to przyjęcie ich dopochwowo i uwierzcie! w szpitalu nie są w stanie tego wykryć....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nadal aktualne. sprzedam aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki.   iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedanie cale opakowanie tabletek tj 20 szt. za 200zł. Wysyłane przesylka 24h płatne za pobraniem
Możliwość wysłania zdjęć. 


 Mój mail  justyna890802@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedanie cale opakowanie tabletek tj 20 szt. za 200zł. Wysyłane przesylka 24h płatne za pobraniem
Możliwość wysłania zdjęć. 


 Mój mail  justyna890802@gmail.com

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

Dziewczyny udało się-potwierdziłam u 2 ginekologów, iż w ciąży nie jestem. Arthrotec jak widać nie działa od razu-musiałam poczekać aż tydzień aby dostać krwawienie które wraz z biegunką trwało ok 10 dni. Strasznie się czułam dużo schudłam bo od tygodnia nie umiałam nic zjeść-udało się, ale przechodziłam to strasznie. Zamówiła, tabletki z WOW, które przyjdą Mi na dniach-na szczęście już nie są Mi potrzebne: żałuję, że zdecydowałam się na arthrotec, ale podziałał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec 2 Razy juz zostalam oszukana a czasu coraz mniej  :Frown:  nie mam możliwości załatwienia sobie recepty wiec moje jedyne źródło to internet. Jeśli któraś z was ma NAPRAWDĘ sprawdzone źródło albo ma na sprzedanie proszę pilnie o kontakt 785162917

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pilnie o kontakt goska917@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mgiełka potrzebuję bardzo tych tabletek z WOW. Bardzo bardzo. Proszę Cię o kontakt karinaopop@wp.pl. Potrzebuję pomocy.

----------


## Schatzi

> tabletki A. 20 sztuk w aptece kosztują mniej niż 50 zł, więc skąd u Was takie ceny?!
> Masakra!


ja za dwa opakowania zapłaciłam 75zł !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli wzielam druga dawke tabletek i po niej zwymiotowalam to czy wszystko sie uda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny czy 3 tydzien to będzie za wcześnie by zastosować ? Jak to jest z tymi tyg dajcie znać

----------


## pewna1925

Babcia koleżanki jest przewlekle chora mała miejscowosć lekarz dobrze nam znany , przepisywała leki poprosiłam że dl kogoś i wgl , dopisała do swoich leków , recepta aptek i już wszystko jest

----------


## pewna1925

w 3 tyg łatwione były tabletki teraz 4 i działamy

----------


## pewna1925

20 tabletek - 1 opakowanie - 49,92 - jakoś tak , nie całe 50 zł za 1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostalam bez recepty zamowilam tez zestaw ale jak zadzialaja te to go nie odbiore dzis zrobie to 4 tydzien od @ ale zaszlam 20 czyli ok 2,5 tyg boje sie badzcie ze mna prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z was już stoswała art i jest pewność że zadzaiała? czy to jednak nie daje 100% pewności?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz jakieś 70-80% szansy na powodzenie za pierwszym razem,czyli całkiem nie tak mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam tabletki art. 3 pod jezyk na 30 min co 3h. Po pierwszej dawce lekkie dreszcze i pobolewania brzucha. Po drugiej dawce czułam sie strasznie silne dreszcze do tego biegunka i wymioty podwyzszona tem. I bardzo silne bóle brzucha. Zaczeło sie lekkie krwawienie poeciało cos duzego kilka skrzepow i bylo tak mniej wiecej do 3 dawki. Po niej wszystko jakby ustąpiło i czułam sie lepiej . Krwawieni też ustało. Co to moze oznaczać? Czy wszystko się udało? Jeśli nie to kiedy powinnam to powtórzyć? Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz pozdrawiam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie potrzebuje art!!! najlepeij odbiór osobisty w krk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, pinie potzrebuje art!! najlepiej odbiór osobisty w krk.  pinka2@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tab.    aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam tab.    aa_kinga@o2.pl


koło 17 do ciebie napisze bo teraz nie mam jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny o 11 wzielam 4 tab pod jezyk utrzymalam 10 min rozpuscilo sie calkiem mam biegunke i klucie jak zakaszle wziac nastepna dawke pod jezyk czy dopochwowo.?i moge co 3 h czy lepiej co 4?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dostalam bez recepty zamowilam tez zestaw ale jak zadzialaja te to go nie odbiore dzis zrobie to 4 tydzien od @ ale zaszlam 20 czyli ok 2,5 tyg boje sie badzcie ze mna prosze


jak udało ci się załatwić A. bez recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy.
Wczoraj wzięłam pierwszą dawkę o 11, 4 tabletki pod język. Potem dostałam skurczy, dreszczy. Po drugiej dawce o 14 dostałam biegunkę, dreszcze, skurcze. Po trzeciej dawce o 17 dostałam dreszczy, biegunkę, bóle.  Krwawienie się zaczęło. Podczas wizyty w toalecie wyleciało ze mnie mnóstwo dużych skrzepów. W nocy też krwawiłam. Rano jeszcze kilka mniejszych skrzepów i wszystko ustąpiło. Czy krwawienie powróci? Dodam jeszcze że nadal boli mnie brzuch jak przy miesiączce, piersi przestały boleć i nie są już nabrzmiałe. Co robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny czy 3 tydzien to będzie za wcześnie by zastosować ? Jak to jest z tymi tyg dajcie znać


na mnie niestety nie zadziałały  :Frown:

----------


## missmigot

też potrzebuję tabletek...mam  bardzo mało czasu bo jestem w 8tyg, bardzo zależy mi na czasie.  :Frown:

----------


## pewna1925

> Dziewczyny pomocy.
> Wczoraj wzięłam pierwszą dawkę o 11, 4 tabletki pod język. Potem dostałam skurczy, dreszczy. Po drugiej dawce o 14 dostałam biegunkę, dreszcze, skurcze. Po trzeciej dawce o 17 dostałam dreszczy, biegunkę, bóle.  Krwawienie się zaczęło. Podczas wizyty w toalecie wyleciało ze mnie mnóstwo dużych skrzepów. W nocy też krwawiłam. Rano jeszcze kilka mniejszych skrzepów i wszystko ustąpiło. Czy krwawienie powróci? Dodam jeszcze że nadal boli mnie brzuch jak przy miesiączce, piersi przestały boleć i nie są już nabrzmiałe. Co robić?


 Piszesz o skrzepach , musi zarodek wylecieć bo inaczej ciąża się utrzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomocy.
> Wczoraj wzięłam pierwszą dawkę o 11, 4 tabletki pod język. Potem dostałam skurczy, dreszczy. Po drugiej dawce o 14 dostałam biegunkę, dreszcze, skurcze. Po trzeciej dawce o 17 dostałam dreszczy, biegunkę, bóle.  Krwawienie się zaczęło. Podczas wizyty w toalecie wyleciało ze mnie mnóstwo dużych skrzepów. W nocy też krwawiłam. Rano jeszcze kilka mniejszych skrzepów i wszystko ustąpiło. Czy krwawienie powróci? Dodam jeszcze że nadal boli mnie brzuch jak przy miesiączce, piersi przestały boleć i nie są już nabrzmiałe. Co robić?


Zrób jutro badanie krwi na betę, po weekendzie zrób drugie badanie. Jeśli beta wzrosła - nadal jesteś w ciąży, jeśli się zmniejszy A. zadziałał.

----------


## pewna1925

Mam 1,5 opakowania 28 tabletek na sprzedaż - Konin 230 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Siostra poszla do apteki i kupila niby dla babci udala ze poprzednio tez bez recepty kupila..ja jestem po 2 dawce i oprocz biegunki dreszczy i kilku skurczy nic..moze wziac trzecia dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tym sposobem ginekolog może wykryć tabletki , mojej znajomej wystarczyły 3 dawki pod język po 4 tabletki i 5 godzin po ostatniej dawce już po wszystkim było  teraz tylko ma krwawienie nieco większe niż przy miesiączce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

używałam pseudonimu pewna1925 przy swoich wpisach by być bardziej wiarygodnym widać komuś się spodobał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> też potrzebuję tabletek...mam  bardzo mało czasu bo jestem w 8tyg, bardzo zależy mi na czasie.


 napisz maila do Mnie tylkoja119@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 5 min przed polknieciem kichnelam i troche wylecialo mi z buzi wzielam na wszelki wypadek jeszcze dwie dopochwowo sprobuje wyjac ta twarda z diklofenem za jakis czas...a biegunke mam masakryczna..i prawie zadnych innych objawow poza dreszczami..oby zadzialalo cholernie sie boje..to. 3-4 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie pojawiło się ponownie kilka małych skrzepów. Cały czas boli mnie brzuch jak przy miesiączce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec musi zadzialac jeśli wzielo się odpowiednia dawke. To normalne, że boli brzuch, przeciez wszystko zlatuje z macicy. Ja go wzielam w 13
tyg -juz bylam ale dopochwowo wzielam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje tabletek, jest ktoś z Ostrowa lub Kalisza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety nie udało się za pierwszym razem.  Od czasu do czasu poleci mi jeden mały skrzep i na tym koniec. Dlatego dziewczyny jeśli któraś z was ma na odsprzedanie całe opakowanie za rozsądną cenę proszę o odp. haniaszek21@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ku nie zadzialal cos chlupnelo jak poszlam do toalety rano ale nie mam w ogole krwawienia wiec to chyba nie to..wzielam jeszcze teraz dwie dopochwowo mam ostatnie  4tabl barac pod jezyk czy czekac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i przestaly mnie bolec piersi przez noc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, to na prawdę nie musi być potop krwii i nie wiadomo jakie zarodki wypadające.. 
Na początku ciąży na prawdę macie ogromne szanse ze nie zobaczycie zarodka wielkości ziarna ryżu. 
Po każdej próbie podstawą jest usg lub dwukrotnie wykonana beta. 
Często krwawienie bywa skąpe, nie leciało za wiele a mimo to ciąża została przerwana, a macica wymaga jedynie wylyzeczkowania pozostałości endometrium ciązowego. 
Nie kupujcie na ślepo kolejnych tabletek, i nie pakujcie ich w siebie. 
To nie cukierki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale ze mne wcale krew nie leciala minelo 24 h rano wzielam 4 dopochwowo i zastanawiam sie czy ostatnie dwie teraz wziac...pomozcie prosze bo zwariuje..to 3-4 tc

----------


## załamka

okres opóżniał mi się 10 dni wzięłam 10 tabl dopochwowo w tym pierwsze 4 nie rozpuściły się do końca,wyleciały ze cztery małe skrzepy potem krwawienie skąpe przez dzień az w końcu całkiem się zatrzymało.Wpadam w opsesję jak pewnie większość z was która to przechodziła,proszę jednak o wskazówki ,pozdrawiam

----------


## załamka

jeśli ktoś ma na sprzedanie art. z okolic łodzi lub wawy to proszę o kontakt na adres agrest787@wp.pl muszę mieć następne opakowanie będę czuć się bezpieczniejsza ,ogólnie czytając posty większość ma ten sam problem ,życzę sobie i wam by ten koszmar się skończył

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ze mne wcale krew nie leciala minelo 24 h rano wzielam 4 dopochwowo i zastanawiam sie czy ostatnie dwie teraz wziac...pomozcie prosze bo zwariuje..to 3-4 tc


Ale to tydzień od dnia ostatniej miesiączki i  liczony? To nawet chyba jeszcze do zagniezdzenia zarodka nie doszło... 
Jeśli bierzecie dopochwowo, tabletki należy delikatnie zwilzyc przed włożeniem do pochwy. Nie rozpuszczają się całe, bo środek to nie misoprostol, ważne żeby otoczka miała kontakt ze śluzówką.

----------


## załamka

12 dni temu powinnam dostać okres wydaje mi się ze to teraz już czwarty albo piaty tc,test jest pozytywny

----------


## załamka

brałam art. forte,wyleciały za cztery małe ksrzepy  potem skąpe krwawieni i lipa dalej nic się nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 dni temu powinnam dostać okres wydaje mi się ze to teraz już czwarty albo piaty tc,test jest pozytywny


Wiek ciąży liczymy od dnia ostatniej miesiączki.  Jeśli cykle masz 4 tygodniowe, i od dwunastu dni nie masz spodziewanej miesiączki to jesteś w 6-7 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> brałam art. forte,wyleciały za cztery małe ksrzepy  potem skąpe krwawieni i lipa dalej nic się nie dzieje


A czego się spodziewasz? Krwotokow? 
Idź teraz na usg i sprawdź po prostu czy się udało czy nie

----------


## załamka

okropna jest ta niepewność czy się udało czy nie,czy zamawiać kolejne op czy czekać,kiedy test wyjdzie poprawny?,wszystkie z nas pewnie sobie przyrzekają że więcej nie dopuszczą do takiej sytuacji bo za dużo to kosztuje już nie tyle zdrowia co nerw.Jestem z centrum interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty agrest787@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie to tc licziny od zaplodnienia @ mialam 6 grudnia mam 24 dniowe cykle  dalej nic sie nie dzieje jedynie lekkie bole krzyza i male skurcze..a jezlei ciaza byla za mala to czy zarodek obumrze?

----------


## załamka

dziękuję tak zrobię pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> okropna jest ta niepewność czy się udało czy nie,czy zamawiać kolejne op czy czekać,kiedy test wyjdzie poprawny?,wszystkie z nas pewnie sobie przyrzekają że więcej nie dopuszczą do takiej sytuacji bo za dużo to kosztuje już nie tyle zdrowia co nerw.Jestem z centrum interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty agrest787@wp.pl


Test to dopiero za dwa trzy tygodnie.. Nie czekała bym tyle. Po akcjach z arthrotekiem często konieczne jest lyzeczkowanie, wiec tym bardziej udała bym się na usg na waszym miejscu.  
Po co pakować w siebie kolejne tabletki skoro może być już po ciąży?

----------


## załamka

mam jeszcze pyt do osóbki która mi niedawno odp kiedy teraz powinna w moim wypadku wystapic miesiączka?

----------


## załamka

do lekarza ide w poniedziałek bo ten stres jest nie do zniesienia,pozdrawiam odp na moje poprzednie pyt jeśli możesz ,będę wdzięczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam Art.   aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam jeszcze pyt do osóbki która mi niedawno odp kiedy teraz powinna w moim wypadku wystapic miesiączka?


Miesiączka może wystąpić od 4-6 tygodni po poronieniu. 
Nadmienię iż owulacja występuje jeszcze przed tą miesiączką wiec antykoncepcję stosujemy od razu.  Nie liczymy ze skoro jeszcze krwawimy to w ciążę nie zajdziemy

----------


## załamka

dziękuję za mądre wskazówki ,pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś byłam na krwi beta hcg 1458?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś byłam na krwi beta hcg 1458?


Teraz powtórz test i sprawdź czy wartości spadają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ze sluzem wylecialo mi czesc tabletek mam goraczke i dalej nie krwawie ;( po 20 tabl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja krwawiłam 14 dni zrobiłam test i dalej dwie kreski .......czyli po  zazyciu art to jakies 2 i pól tygodnia ;(( czy jest mozliwosc ze dalej jestem w ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mimo krwawienia w ciąży możesz jak najbardziej być. Dla tego tyle się mówi o tym by po zażyciu tylko samego Misoprostolu jak najszybciej sprawdzić powodzenie akcji, a nie czekać nie wiadomk na co  :Frown: 
Być może faktycznie musisz czekać jeszcze z tydzień by test wyszedł negatywny, ale ja na twoim miejscu nie robiła bym tego, tylko jak najszybciej wybrała się na ulg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomóżcie mi, jak mogę zdobyć arthrotec? jak go stosować by był skuteczny. Opiszcie mi wszystko dokładnie. I czy potem musze iść do lekarza? Muszę mu powiedzieć co zrobiłam?

----------


## Blondyn_ka

Dziewczyny to i ja opiszę troszkę swoją historię. O ciąży dowiedziałam się na 2 dzień po spodziewanej miesiączce. Zrobiłam test odrazu wyszły 2 kreski. Lek zdobył mi facet- spróbował w 1 lepszej aptece dali mu "spod lady " bez recepty na gadkę z chorą na stawy babcią  :Smile: 
Przystąpiliśmy do działania - wziełam pod język 4 tabl- nie wiem nie miałam dreszczy, jedyne co zauważyłam po 1 dawce ,że strasznie swędzą mnie dłonie- myslałam,że to uczulenie na lek(jakaś pokrzywka) ale obmyłam w zimnej wodzie -i przeszlo. Po 2,5 h rozbolał mnie brzuch na dole, dostałam biegunki i pojawiło się pierwsze krwawienie. Po 2 dawce- ból brzucha troszkę silniejszy , dreszcze i temp 37.5. Krew leciała bardziej,. Po 3 dawce -dreszcze bóle brzucha i krwawienie jak przy okresie .
Na 2 dzien pojechałam rano do szpitala - zrobili usg stw "poronienie w trakcie"i miałam łyżeczkowanie . wieczorem wyszłam do domu.
Spodziewałam się jakiś mega bóli po przeczytaniu tego forum- ja przy braniu Arthotecu nie mdlałam, ból był nieduży, biegunka do wytrzymania . Było minęło i nigdy nie chce już tego powtarzać .
tak więc i w moim przypadku potrzebne było wyłeżyczkowanie- nie bójcie się zgłosic "PO " do szpitala.

Jak coś jesttem na forum- pytajcie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mimo krwawienia w ciąży możesz jak najbardziej być. Dla tego tyle się mówi o tym by po zażyciu tylko samego Misoprostolu jak najszybciej sprawdzić powodzenie akcji, a nie czekać nie wiadomk na co 
> Być może faktycznie musisz czekać jeszcze z tydzień by test wyszedł negatywny, ale ja na twoim miejscu nie robiła bym tego, tylko jak najszybciej wybrała się na ulg.


Wiesz ja po tej akcji mialam skurcze widzialam jak to cos wyleciało(a czy to było to to tez nie mam pewnosci 100%bo tego nie dotykalam ani nie ogladalam,ale był to taki duzy skrzep  krwi a w srodku takie cos jasnego jak tkanki),no i krwawienie miałam przez te 14 dni spore,i non stop jakies skrzepykrwi nie małe ,z tkankami podobnymi jak rozwalony  jakis pecherz,piersi przestały bolec nie mam wsumie zadnych objawów ciazy,tylko ze teraz nie robiłam bety tylko test i wyszedl pozytywny..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobieta20051974@wp.pl
Sprzedam 7 tabl orginalnego ARTHROTECU- cena do uzgodnienia .
Zostal mi lek po kuracji .
Możliwość wysyłki przy odbiorze ze spr zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobieta20051974@wp.pl
Dodam ,że lek z polskiej apteki kupiony na receptę ważność do 2016 r.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam z apteki. Płatne po sprawdzeniu wysyłki.    iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki całe, zapakowane, z apteki.    aa_kiga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki cale opakowanie prosze pisac na e-mail i prosze wyslac od razu zdjecie tabletek  agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię, najchętniej w Trójmieście, wysyłkowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości albo z odbiorem osobistym
sztaplarka5@gmail.com
Proszę o zdjęcie tabletek z kartką z moim adresem email w celu potwierdzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabl, za 80 zł,  serdeczna89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Was dziewczyny, czy możecie z własnego doświadczenia mi powiedzieć jak stosować artrotec forte, nie mam zwykłego, mam brać 4 tabletki na raz po język i trzymać aż do rozpuszczenia?potem tę papkę mam połknąć?mogę przepić wodą? i tak co 3 godziny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem już w 13tc i nadal nie wiem jak zażyć. czy doustnie czy do pochwowo, ale myślę że zważywszy na tak zaawansowany stan wolę doustnie w razie powikłań. jedyne co mnie powstrzymuje cały czas że jeszcze tego nie zrobiłam że mi się nie uda


czy sie udalo po zayciu doustnie?i bez diklo tego w środku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Was dziewczyny, czy możecie z własnego doświadczenia mi powiedzieć jak stosować artrotec forte, nie mam zwykłego, mam brać 4 tabletki na raz po język i trzymać aż do rozpuszczenia?potem tę papkę mam połknąć?mogę przepić wodą? i tak co 3 godziny?


Bierzesz 4 tabletki, wkładasz pod jezyk i trzymasz 30 minut w tym czasie nie pijąc nic i nie polykajac.  Po tym czasie, wyjmujesz rdzenie tabletek ( zbędny diclofenak) i pozostałą papkę polykasz, i tu juz możesz popić. 
Powtarzasz czynność co trzy godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bierzesz 4 tabletki, wkładasz pod jezyk i trzymasz 30 minut w tym czasie nie pijąc nic i nie polykajac.  Po tym czasie, wyjmujesz rdzenie tabletek ( zbędny diclofenak) i pozostałą papkę polykasz, i tu juz możesz popić. 
> Powtarzasz czynność co trzy godziny


dodam, że to 8 tydzień czyli dawkowanie tak jak Pani napisała, tak? i czy trzeba trzymać tę papkę 30 minut? nie można wczesniej tego połknąć i popić?ma to duże znaczenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny.powiedzcie mi,jestem w trakcie poronienia.od ok 14 lecą takie duże skrzepy  galaretkowate. Krwawienie jak do okresu i ból też.nie wiem czy pecherzyk został wydalony.powinien on być duzy?piersi przestały boleć. Będzie gotowy widac?5 dni temu na usg miał 0.75mm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A myślisz ze zobaczysz gdzieś wśród tych skrzepow 1 cm zarodek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie chyba nie.tylko jak czytam to niektórym wypadł pecherzyk i widziały godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko zaczęło się 29 grudnia, spóźniał mi sie okres już 5 dzień, wiedzialam, że cos jest nie tak.. Postanowiłam kupic dwa testy. No i ciach dwa pozytywne, jak to zobaczyłam to przeżyłam szok, z jednej strony załamanie a z drugiej jeszcze większa załamka.. JA I DZIECKO?! Ja sama jestem dzieckiem, no dobrze przy dziecku człowiek może sie ogarnać, ale ja nawet nie miałabym perspektyw, żeby miało ono dogodne życie, nie chciałam go krzywdzić.. Czytałam na forum, że można wywołac poronienie przez Arthrotec, postanowiłam go kupić, zszokowana kupiłam go od jakiejś dziewczyny na forum jak najszybciej.. przesylke dostalam dwa dni od zamówienia. 6 stycznia godzina 23 wzielam pierwsza dawkę Art 4 tabletki pod język ale brałam znacznie w inny sposób niż dziewczyny opisują, wzielam tabletki do buzi i wziełam lyka wody, czekałam az się rozpuszczą i wyjęłam rdzeń, a później normalnie przelknelam, powiem szczerze, że nic się nie dzialo, czułam sie bardzo dobrze, tak dobrze, że zapomniałam o kolejnej dawce za 3 godziny bo zasnełam.. Ale podziałało juz po pierwszej dawce, na podpasce widziałam lekkie krwawienie, 7 stydznia o godzinie 10 poprawilam 4 tabletki i tak samo jak wczesniej, i za 3 godziny 2 tab, lekkie skurcze i wylatywanie skrzepów, jedyny minus jakby był to ciągle latanie do toalety, miałam straszna biegunkę. ale teraz jest 10 styczen i wszystko jest okej krwawie do tej pory, tak jakby skąpa miesiączka. Jak myslicie udało sie? w Poniedziałek ide na usg, mam nadzieje, że wszystko będzie okej.. aaaa i dodam, że byłam 4/5 tygodniu ciazy. Na usg pęcherzyk 3mm, bez zarodka.

Ps: Jakby, któras chciała Art, to niech napisze.. Kupiłam dwa opakowania na wszelki wypadek, a mi starczyło jedno, chetnie sprzedam bo jest mi zbedne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć mogłą byś mi podać do siebei kontakt ? bardzo zalezy mi na art i na czasie odezwę się tak szybko jak dasz do siebie mail nr albo co kolwiek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisz  tabletki.art@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce twoich WITAMINEK za 200 zł, i nie ciebie prosiałam o adres!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd jesteś? Tylko odbiór prywatny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam Arthrotec Fotre, kupiłam go za 300zł od jakiejś dziewczyny.. w szoku, nawet nie było mi szkoda pieniędzy, chciałam go mieć jak najszybciej.  Jak chcesz to tez moge Ci go sprzedac za taką cene. Ale szczerze radzilabym Ci, iść do lekarza z osoba starsza i poprosić lekarza, żeby przepisał go na korzonki, bóle stawów cokolwiek.. w Aptece jest o wiele tańszy niż na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety nie udało się za pierwszym razem.  Od czasu do czasu poleci mi jeden mały skrzep i na tym koniec. Dlatego dziewczyny jeśli któraś z was ma na odsprzedanie całe opakowanie za rozsądną cenę proszę o odp. haniaszek21@wp.pl.


Hania.udało ci się za pierwszym razem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy po użyciu arthrotec można potem mieć dzieci? nie komplikuje to zajścia w ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak mam dawkować arthrotec w 8 tygodniu ciąży?proszę o pomoc.
czy mogę wyjąć rdzeń tabletki czyli tę małą tableteczkę ze środka wczesniej?bo ładnie odchodzi otoczka tabletki.
i czy potem można mieć dziecko? czy nie skomplikuje to zajścia w ciąże? prosze o poradę pilnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja w czwartek wzielam 12 tab pod jezyk w 3 dawkach pozniej jeeszcze dwie dopochwowo i zero krwawienia biegunka i skurcze do dzis w piatek dla pewnosci jeszcze 6 dopochowo lekkie rozowe uplawy a dzis wylecialo cos jakby kawalki przezroczystej rozowej skory mam wrazenie ze tam mi zaczyna sie zbierac ropa jutro do gina boje sie zeby to zakazenie nie bylo...pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i mam stan podgoraczkowy od czwartku ponad 37 stopni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak teraz sytuacja? czyli krwawienia nie miałaś? który to tydzień ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dodam, że to 8 tydzień czyli dawkowanie tak jak Pani napisała, tak? i czy trzeba trzymać tę papkę 30 minut? nie można wczesniej tego połknąć i popić?ma to duże znaczenie?


Tak, to ma znac zenie. Musi się rozpuścić, minimum 30min wchłaniać. Uwaga, mega gorzkie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewyczyny pilnie potrzebuje całego opakowania tabletek art 20 szt.   proszę o wiadomosci na meila gdy ktos bedzie miał Proszę bardzo  pomoc   agaa151293@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam    aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Gosia7441

Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży

Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!

Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 

Cena zestawu to 400 zł.

Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.


Dziękujemy za zaufanie

 kontakt gosia7441@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży
> 
> Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!
> 
> Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 
> 
> Cena zestawu to 400 zł.
> 
> Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.
> ...


Brał ktoś od tej pani tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

@gosia7441
Ludzie sprzedający jakis zestaw 8 tabletek i 1 apap za 400zl to dopiero żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, i są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!

@up
nikt normalny i myślący napewno od niej nie brał, odradzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś z województwa śląskiego kto ma te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj email do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

anka91.91@wp.pl

----------


## kupię arthrotec

pilnie kupię arthrotec z centrum kraju ,chciałabym odebrać osobiście,proszę o odp agrest787@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży
> 
> Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!
> 
> Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 
> 
> Cena zestawu to 400 zł.
> 
> Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.
> ...




Ciekawe skąd pan i  ma Ru w ilościach hurtowych, bo na pewno nie z hurtowni :P
To dopiero oszustwo, brać 400 zł za)  tabletek arthrotecu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny pomóżcie! brałam arhrotec ,wszystko przeszłam dobrze.. tydzien krwawiłam i wczoraj miałam straszne skórcze, i wyleciało mi coś twardego, zbitego 1cm na szerokość i 2 cm długości. Czy to było dopiero poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupie arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie nie jakieś 400 zł..  aptece koszt tabletek to ok 50 zł.  Najlepiej kraków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,wziełam   12 tabletek po język,mniałam dreszcz,poleciały dwa małe skrzepy,delikatnie krwawie i nic pozatym.wziełam w sobote.Teraz nie jestem pewna czy zadziałały,czy mam wziąść kolejne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odkupie arthrotec 12 tabletek w rozsądnej cenie może być po czyjejś kuracji błagam dziewczyny o pomoc !! rozeczek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rozeczek skąd jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam panią monia51168@op.pl szybko dyskretnie i solidnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, nie dajcie się zwiść naciągaczon i naciagaczkom. 400zł, 200zł za arthrotec? Bez większego problemu kupicie je w aptece, a nawet jesli nie, to każda uczciwa dziewczyna, która jest już "po" odda Wam je za darmo lub odsprzeda w cenie, w której kupiła w aptece. 10szt 26zł, 30szt koło 55zł. Reszta to banda cwaniaków mających dostęp do recept i zarabiających na desperackich sytuacjach.
Mój mąż kupił je w aptece "dla chorego ojca na stawy, a receptę doniesie bo wizyta u specjalisty dopiero za 2 dni, a ojciec bardzo cierpi". Nie udało się w pierwszej aptece, ale w trzeciej juz tak.
powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią monia51168@op.pl szybko, solidnie i dyskretnie. 12 szt cena 200 zł z wysyłką. Sama korzystałam z jej usług

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> rozeczek skąd jesteś?


Jestem z okolic krakowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam Panią monia51168@op.pl szybko, solidnie i dyskretnie. 12 szt cena 200 zł z wysyłką. Sama korzystałam z jej usług


Moim zdaniem 200 zł to przesada !! optymalnie 100 zł wydaje mi się ostateczną ceną !  dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszukiwać !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś odebrałam kolejny wynik beta hcg. 
1-piątek 1484
poni 2803
Niestety nadal rośnie. Jutro powtórka z art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem z okolic krakowa



nie pomogę, jestem z Trójmiasta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś odebrałam kolejny wynik beta hcg. 
> 1-piątek 1484
> poni 2803
> Niestety nadal rośnie. Jutro powtórka z art.


A w którym byłaś tygodniu? Ja w ok 6 i w sobotę robiłam i leciało że mnie dużo skrzepow i krwawienie.a od wczoraj lekko tylko.piersi przestały boleć.zrobiłam beta rano.ale boję się ze też nie wyszło, brzuch mnie trochę na dole boli a w sobotę pod koniec to tak cały środek brzucha jakby się skorczal. Przed tym wyszła ze mnie taka duża galaretka.jak w poniedziałek robiłam usg to był sam pecherzyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam w 5 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam w 5 tygodniu


Cholera to mam stracha teraz.a dużo na początku krwawilas?miałaś duże skrzepy?Tak się zastanawiam czy nie iść do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie pomogę, jestem z Trójmiasta


Nie wchodzi w grę wysyłka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na początku duże skrzepy i krwawienie przez 2 dni. Potem już minimalnie krwawienie podczas kąpieli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tanio   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cholera to mam stracha teraz.a dużo na początku krwawilas?miałaś duże skrzepy?Tak się zastanawiam czy nie iść do lekarza.


Wyszło mi beta 1713.jak na 6 tydzień to mało.ale to liczone jest od ostatniej miesiaczki?W czwartek idę powtórzyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny?
Czy któraś z was zamawiała już przesyłkę od aa_kinga@o2.pl. Można dziewczynie zaufać? Bo właśnie waham się czy zamówić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny?
> Czy któraś z was zamawiała już przesyłkę od aa_kinga@o2.pl. Można dziewczynie zaufać? Bo właśnie waham się czy zamówić?


Do mnie pisała na maila że ma do sprzedania nie podając ceny czekam na odpowiedź. Nadal szukam 12 tabletek w rozsądnej cenie !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przebieg poronienia

Co możesz odczuwać?

        Krwawienie – może być dużo bardziej obfite niż przy miesiączce. Poronienie może również się zacząć plamieniem, które utrzymuje się dłużej, np. przez 3 dni
        Bóle (środkowej części) podbrzusza, skurcze – mogą być również bardziej odczuwalne niż przy miesiączce, jeśli jesteś mało odporna na ból, to poproś o środki przeciwbólowe; (uwaga: czasami może wystąpić tylko ostry ból, bez krwawienia)
        Obecność skrzepów krwi – we krwi mogą pojawić się skrzepy, to normalne przy poronieniu, nie powinno Cię to niepokoić
        Obecność tkanek – we krwi mogą pojawić się również tkanki, mogą to być szczątki dziecka lub inne tkanki ciążowe;
        Nudności/wymioty – jeśli poronienie było wywoływane lekami, ale nie tylko wtedy, to mogą pojawić się nudności i/lub wymioty, wszystko zależy od Twojego organizmu, a to jest bardzo indywidualna sprawa.
        Biegunka – podobnie jak wyżej. Poronienie, choć stan naturalny, jest mimo wszystko obciążeniem fizycznym dla organizmu i różnie możesz zareagować.
        Uczucie gorąca/zimna – może Ci się robić gorąco lub zimno, niektóre kobiety dostają dreszczy. Jeśli jest Ci zimno, to załóż skarpetki na nogi, dodatkowe nakrycie na górę.
        Omdlenia – część kobiet ze względu na dużą utratę krwi może zemdleć w czasie ronienia, może też mieć na to wpływ psychika, gdyż poronienie jest trudnym, dla wielu traumatycznym przeżyciem.
        Parcie na pęcherz – to w czasie jego oddawania często dochodzi do poronienia zarodka, możesz odczuwać parcie na pęcherz, czyli to, że chce Ci się siusiu, a w praktyce może to wyglądać tak, że z organizmu zostanie wydalone wtedy ciałko dziecka lub jego części (tkanki)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyszło mi beta 1713.jak na 6 tydzień to mało.ale to liczone jest od ostatniej miesiaczki?W czwartek idę powtórzyć


mało? ja na w 6 tyg miałam 1480,a za dwa tyg 6380.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiał ze strony girlinneed.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niesamowite ze az takie pseudoprofesjonalne strony tworza by pocisnac art z apapem za prawei 500zl !
omijac! poszukaj artu taniej na wlasna reke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś zamawiał ze strony girlinneed.com


Ściema ściema ściema... 
Ich Ru to apap, i to z beznadziejnie podrobionym blistrem. 
Nie radze.  Jak juz to tylko womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przebieg poronienia
> 
> Co możesz odczuwać?
> 
>         Krwawienie – może być dużo bardziej obfite niż przy miesiączce. Poronienie może również się zacząć plamieniem, które utrzymuje się dłużej, np. przez 3 dni
>         Bóle (środkowej części) podbrzusza, skurcze – mogą być również bardziej odczuwalne niż przy miesiączce, jeśli jesteś mało odporna na ból, to poproś o środki przeciwbólowe; (uwaga: czasami może wystąpić tylko ostry ból, bez krwawienia)
>         Obecność skrzepów krwi – we krwi mogą pojawić się skrzepy, to normalne przy poronieniu, nie powinno Cię to niepokoić
>         Obecność tkanek – we krwi mogą pojawić się również tkanki, mogą to być szczątki dziecka lub inne tkanki ciążowe;
>         Nudności/wymioty – jeśli poronienie było wywoływane lekami, ale nie tylko wtedy, to mogą pojawić się nudności i/lub wymioty, wszystko zależy od Twojego organizmu, a to jest bardzo indywidualna sprawa.
> ...



Ty masz chyba nie równo pod sufitem. 
Jakie ciałko dziecka??  To 2-3 centymetrowy zarodek?!
Traumatyczne przeżycie?  Jedyną trauma dla mnie było to że nie mogłam tego zrobić legalnie jak człowiek, tylko zamawiać leki z drugiego końca świata. 
Poronienie było dla mnie świętem, a całe życie " po" wolnością i radością. 
Opamietaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sa oferty osób handlujących, rzekomych hurtowni.
I niech was ręka boska broni tam zamawiać
Oto one:

.tabletkiporonne.pl
sprzedamtabletkiporonne.pl
girlinneed.com
Tabletkiporonne.com
sprzedamtabletkiporonne.pl

Prawo celne holenderskie zabrania transportu leków drogą pocztową, co znaczy że żadna firma zarejestrowana w tym kraju nie może wysłać żadnych farmaceutyków.  Nie dość że nie wysyła to nie ma potrzeby oszukiwania swojego państwa aby kombinować

 Żaden handlarz w Polsce nie posiada Mifepristonu. Tego typu leków nie mozna sobie ot tak samodzielnie zakupić w dużej ilości w hurtowni. Są to leki ścisłego zarachowania dostępne dla kobiet tylko w klinikach po kontrolą lekarza.

Nie dajcie się wprowadzać w błąd kobiety,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś możliwość załatwienia recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wchodzi w grę wysyłka ?


Niestety nie, takich rzeczy się nie wysyła. Powodzenia, spróbuj kupić w aptece bez recepty. "Doniesiesz za 2 dni, kiedy ojciec/dzidek dostanie przedłużenie recepty od reumatologa. Na wizytę u specjalisty musi poczekać do czwartku a bardzo cierpi, bo mu się leki skończyły a paracetamol nie pomaga". Daj w aptece kartkę z napisany lekiem i zapytaj czy ma "takie coś".  Najlepiej, zeby poszedł mężczyzna i jeszcze lepiej do farmaceuty męzczyzny. W którejś aptece w końcu się uda. Najlepiej małej, nie sieciówce. Nam się udało w 2 aptekach, ale odwiedziliśmy z 8.
Uda Ci się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale chodziło mi o inny lek - trexan

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty masz chyba nie równo pod sufitem. 
> Jakie ciałko dziecka??  To 2-3 centymetrowy zarodek?!
> Traumatyczne przeżycie?  Jedyną trauma dla mnie było to że nie mogłam tego zrobić legalnie jak człowiek, tylko zamawiać leki z drugiego końca świata. 
> Poronienie było dla mnie świętem, a całe życie " po" wolnością i radością. 
> Opamietaj się.


Ty sie najpierw naucz czytac,a pozniej pisz na forum ,tam nigdzie nie pisze o cialku dziecka,tylko jak umiesz czytac i masz dobry wzrok to pisze o czastkach tkanek dziecka(inaczej zarodka). Ty moze nie miałas traumy a kazda dziewczyna przechodzi to inaczej,wiec pisz za siebie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zarodek.to nie dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawiałam od niej i wszystko okej. Przesylka taka jak powinna byc no i w miare szybko bo czekalam 2 dni. Jeszcze nie robilam kuracji bo sie troche boje i czekam na chlopaka ktory bedzie blisko w razie czego. A jak u was dziewczyny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mało? ja na w 6 tyg miałam 1480,a za dwa tyg 6380.....


Tylko ze ja mam inne jakieś normy.4,5 tydz 1500-23000,5-6tydz 3400-135300,6-7tydz 10500-161000

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy art. Zadziała w 17 tyg ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam 20 tabl arthrotecu, w rozsadnej cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy art. Zadziała w 17 tyg ciazy?


Zadziała, ale oczywiście nie na pewno. 
Branie go w tak wysokiej ciąży jest już dość niebezpieczne, i najlepiej było by jednak się wstrzymać. 
Gdybyś jednak była mocno zdeterminowana to wiedz ze dawkuje się inaczej niż we wczesnej ciąży. 
2 tabletki co 3 godziny w pięciu dawkach do pochwowo. 
Najpierw wydala się płód, potem dopiero zaczyna się krwawienie. 
Ważne byś była z kims, kto w razie kłopotów szybko zawiezie cie do szpitala.

----------


## gosia7441@gmail.com

> @gosia7441
> Ludzie sprzedający jakis zestaw 8 tabletek i 1 apap za 400zl to dopiero żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, i są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!
> 
> @up
> nikt normalny i myślący napewno od niej nie brał, odradzam


jaki apap???? skoro nie zamawiałas to nie mów, cena jest jaka jest, skoro nie jestes zainteresowana to sie nie wypowiadaj i dalej wciskaj kobietom potrzebujacym pomocy od zaraz zeby szukały taniej! a znajda gówno w torebce!  to jest biznes, jakbys nie wiedziała to art sprzedawany w necie bez recepty  jest nie legalny, to ryzyko, nie bede sprzedawac tego leku za 50zł zysku, skoro grozzi za to do 5 lat, chcesz poronic bezpiecznie to trzeba płacic! to jest biznes ! 
mam potwierdzenie w dokumentach wyslanie prawie 600szt przez 3 lata. wiec sie nie udzielaj
myślisz ze skad mamy ten lek? z apteki ? to wszystko to czarny rynek z polski i europy, myślisz ze tak łatwo zdobyc ART BEZ  recepty? no tak bo najlepiej siedziec w necie i pisac bzdury i nie miec co do gara włozyc, 
dziekuje i pozdawiam,

Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży

Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!

Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 

Cena zestawu to 400 zł.

Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.


Dziękujemy za zaufanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

agresja, arogancja i chamstwo pierwsza klasa
powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo to co było napisane w moja strone to oszczerstwa,
pozdawiam







Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży

Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!

Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 

Cena zestawu to 400 zł.

Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.


Dziękujemy za zaufanie  - KONTAKT:gosia7441@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd masz mifepristone jeśli można wiedzieć?  Z hurtowni z Holandii,?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 50 mg 20 tabletek

50zl z wysylka
chwalu18@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po wizycie u lekqrza jutro dopiero usg wzielam lacznie 20 tab 12 pod jezyk i 8 dopochwowo ok 4 tc mam od czwartku skurcze i jedynie niewielkie uplawy z rozowym zabarwieniem w niedziele na podpasce byly jakby kawalki skory niewielkie i ciagle nie ma krwawienia....boje sie usg ...oby juz nic nie bylo ale skoro nie wylecialo nic pewnie art nie zadzialal...jestem zalamana mam recepte na nastepny wykupie po usg ..dlaczego nie zadzialal?;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A no dla tego że nie ma 100% skuteczności. 
Szansa na powodzenie to ok 70-80% co.widać na tym forum.
Rozpaczliwie często nie udaje się za pierwszym razem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz sama nie wiem czy czekac z art do usg czy wziac dzisiaj?jak radzicie?najgorzej ze jutro musze juz isc do pracy i nie wiem jak tym razem zadziala art..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekaj na usg. 
Być może zarodek obumarł a ty wymagasz tylko wylyzeczkowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chwalu18@wp.pl 
ZAMAWIAŁ KTOŚ ART, OD TEJ OSOBY?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie potrzebuje tabletek arthrotec / zwirek2311@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś tabletki z krakowa ? Pilnie !! Dziewczyny są jeszcze jakieś inne fora dotyczące tego tematu ?

----------


## załamka

jestem po art. wyleciały cztery małe skrzepy pęcherzyk z zarodkiem został,byłam u lekarza,proponuje oczywiście czyszczenie,miała któras z was taki przypadek?,jak to się u was skończyło?pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

forummedyczne.pl- arthrotec forte na usunięcie ciąży 
maszwybor.net

----------


## załamka

dodam już teraz ze swojego doświadczenia że tabletki podane dopochwowo powinno się rozkruszyć a środek w ogóle wyrzucić,dowiedziałam się teraz o tym od specjalisty,trochę późno jak dla mnie ale wam ta wskazówka może się przyda,jak pisałam wyżej przez to zarodek choć jest martwy jest nadal w macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zalamka a przyznalas sie ze bralas art? Ja wzielam 20 i poza rozowymi uplawami bolami krzyza i skurczami od czwartku nic..jutro usg do tego czasu chyba zwariuje..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś tabletki z krakowa ? Pilnie !! Dziewczyny są jeszcze jakieś inne fora dotyczące tego tematu ?



To najlepsze forum. Zdobądż tabletki w aptece. potem będzie ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje tabletek art ma ktos na sprzedanie ?  :Frown:  
jestem w 5 tyg ciazy ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, pisałam Wam już tutaj, zeby nie kupowac od nikogo tabletek. To bez sensu. Na prawdę da się je zdobyć w aptece, wystarczy tylko to dobrze rozegrać. Dziesiątki razy na tym forum pisały o tym inne dziewczyny. Kazda, która "to" przeżyła przyzna, że oddałaby leki w cenie zakupu, byle przydałyby się komu innemu. Reszta to naciągacze lub nawet oszuści. Dziewczyny "po", potwierdźcie proszę tym "sprzed" że gdybyście miały to byście oddały za darmo lub w tej samej cenie! Bidule są w desperacji i pozwalaja by żerowały na nich nieuczciwi.

WAŻNE: jeśli nie uda się za pierwszym razem, odczekaj kilka dni i spróbój ponownie. Jest BARDZO duża szansa, że pierwotnie zrobiłas coś nie tak, i jest BARDZO duża szansa, że po kilku dniach się uda. 

1) 3 serie po 4tab pod język - co 3 godziny. Można dodatkowo dopochwowo 3-4 tabletki, ale bardzo długo się rozpuszczają, lepiej pokruszyć (środek wyrzucić), spod języka jak się rozpuści środek wyrzucić. Wytrzymać pod językiem min 30 minut, potem można popić i połknąć pozostałości. BARDZO gorzkie, obrzydliwe. Uszkadza śluzówkę (sachol pomaga). DA SIĘ JEDNAK PRZEŻYĆ.

2) Będą wszelkie objawy zatrucia: dreszcze, temperatura (mierzyć i zapisywać!), biegunka, mdłości i złe samopoczucie, uczucie chemii w ciele, bóle brzucha (od żołądka). Mogą być też skórcze w dole brzucha. Ból odrobinę mocniejszy jak przy miesiączce - ja ją przechodze bezproblemowo, bólu nie miałam w ogóle.

3) Krwawienie pojawia się różnie, najczęściej po 4-15 godzinach od wzięcia pierwszej serii, więc nie panikujcie i nie faszerujcie się kolejnym tabletkami. 

4) Jesli krwawienie będzie, to do lekarza (oczyścić pochwę z tabletek jeśli się zdecydowałaś na tabletki tam) i " Pani doktor, chlusnęłam krwią". NIC WIĘCEJ. Lekarz sprawdzi co i jak, skieruje na USG. Jesli zaproponuje leki na ewentualne podtrzymanie ciąży mówisz "Szczerze mówiąc odetchnęłam z ulgą kiedy zobaczyłam krwawienie". Lekarze to też ludzie...

5) termometr, osoba bliska i 2 dni urlopu - niezbędne. Nie zaczynaj sama!!!!! NIGDY.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lepsze jest arthrotec50 czy frorte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art zwykły.  Forte ma większe rdzenie, a one nie są do niczego potrzebne. 


Po co mierzyć i zapisywać temperaturę?
Ma to według ciebie glebszy cel?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art zwykły.  Forte ma większe rdzenie, a one nie są do niczego potrzebne. 
> 
> 
> Po co mierzyć i zapisywać temperaturę?
> Ma to według ciebie glebszy cel?




Artrotec forte lub zwykły (jaki Ci się uda zdobyć) bez znaczenia. Różnica jest TYLKO w rdzeniu, a ten wyrzucamy. Forte przy tym zastosowaniu nie jest ani mocniejszy ani słabszy.

Mierzcie temperaturę (pod pachą  :Smile: , jak będziecie miały dreszcze. Chodzi o to by ją kontrolować np co godzinę. Cel jest jedynie taki, że jak coś będzie się działo złego (zawsze to zatrucie organizmu) i nie daj Boże potrzebny będzie szpital, to żeby było wiadomo co i jak się z Wami działo. O tabletkach nie trzeba wspominać, nikt ich nie wykryje, nawet we krwi. Raczej po tym nie lądujemy w szpitalu, ale temperatura powyżej 39 stopni 2 dni? Każdej z nas wyda się to niepokojące, a Ty w złym samopoczuciu możesz nawet odpowiednio nie zareagować na swój stan. Temperaturę niech kontroluje osoba towarzysząca, poprostu dla Twojego bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art przesyłka za pobraniem lub odbior osobisty w Krakowie lek orginalny z apteki  Pisac basia_art@tlen.pl cena 180 ZA 20 tab
-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam art przesyłka za pobraniem lub odbior osobisty w Krakowie lek orginalny z apteki  Pisac basia_art@tlen.pl cena 180 ZA 20 tab
> -


troszkę przesadzona cena... za 100 zł to bym rozumiała ale czy każdy musi żerować na czyimś nieszczęściu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam   iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> troszkę przesadzona cena... za 100 zł to bym rozumiała ale czy każdy musi żerować na czyimś nieszczęściu...



Hahaha. Paczajta handlarze i handlarki. Normalnie urząd ochrony konkurencji  i konsumentów wam się tu ujawnił  :Big Grin: 
I to analfabeta w dodatku  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No sorry nie widze tu analfabetyzmu..i ma racje w aptece za niecale 50 zl mozna kupic wiec 100 ok bo recepta itd ale 180?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Życie było by zbyt piękne gdyby wszyscy sprzedawcy byli altruistami i sprzedawali wszystko po kosztach zakupu. 
Od mieszkań poczynając, przez nielegalne tabletki na poronienie, na serze żółtym w spozywczaku kończąc. 
Tak się nie da drogi strozu niskich cen:P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No sorry nie widze tu analfabetyzmu..i ma racje w aptece za niecale 50 zl mozna kupic wiec 100 ok bo recepta itd ale 180?


Nie masz kasy albo ci nie pasuje nie kupuj nikt ci nie kaze,biegaj kombinuj i pros po aptekach,ja tam wole dac dwiescie a nawet i jak potrzeba by taka była dała bym więcej zeby miec tylko spokuj i komfort psychiczny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie kupujcie leków w zawyżonej cenie! Szczególnie od analfabetów... Poziom wypowiedzi świadczy o poziomie sprzedającego i być moze o zawartości przesyłki. Poronienie farmakologiczne można zrobić do 9 tygodnia ciąży, więc 2-5 dni w tę czy we wtę nie robi różnicy. Do aptek dziewczyny, nie kupujcie od tych ludzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POLECAM Panią gosia7441@gmail.com
szybko i dyskretnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, pani gosia poleca panią gosię - raczka rączkę myje,kasa wpływa na konto, a dziewczyny cierpią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

panie gosia7441 idz pan już stąd ze swoimi przepłaconymi dropsami. 
i nie pisz pan sam sobie poleceń, 
odradzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ! skuteczne zestawy poronne nie są dostępne w Polsce, żadna pani Gosia, ani pani Kasia ich Wam nie sprzeda ! bezpieczna aborcja farmakologiczna tylko na womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org, historie dziewczyn w trakcie i po aborcji na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie masz kasy albo ci nie pasuje nie kupuj nikt ci nie kaze,biegaj kombinuj i pros po aptekach,ja tam wole dac dwiescie a nawet i jak potrzeba by taka była dała bym więcej zeby miec tylko spokuj i komfort psychiczny...


Wiesz tak sie sklada ze bez trudu zdobylam recepte na 60 tab i to co zostanie chetnie odsprzedam potrzebujacej dziewczynie i nie chce zarabiac na czyims pechu..jutro usg okaze sie czy  musze drugi raz probowac..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art przesyłka za pobraniem lub odbior osobisty w Krk lek orginalny z apteki Pisac basia_art@tlen.pl cena 180 za 20 tab .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz tak sie sklada ze bez trudu zdobylam recepte na 60 tab i to co zostanie chetnie odsprzedam potrzebujacej dziewczynie i nie chce zarabiac na czyims pechu..jutro usg okaze sie czy  musze drugi raz probowac..


z chęcią odkupię od Ciebie jeśli nie będziesz potrzebowała.

----------


## załamka

do osóbki która pisała o 13.05,przyznałam się lekarzowi,jutro idę znów do niego ,też wariuję ,pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią gosia7441@gmail.com !
POZDAWIAM DZIEWCZYNY  :Wink: )

----------


## gosia7441@gmail.com

Sprzedam tabletki poronne  do  12  tygodnia ciąży

Zabieg nie wiadomoego pochodzenia środkami jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla zdrowia kobiety. Ludzie sprzedający to żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu i naiwności, są zwykłymi OSZUSTAMI !!!

Nasz zestaw składa się z 8 tabletek Misoprostolu i 1 tabletki Mifepristone.Do zestawu dołączamy również ulotkę w języku polskim. 

Cena zestawu to 400 zł.

Jeśli uważasz że to dużo i chcesz oszczędzać na zdrowiu kupując podróbki i inne niebezpieczne wynalazki (150-250zł ) konkurencji to zignoruj to ogłoszenie.


Dziękujemy za zaufanie - gosia7441@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Plus dla gosi 
pozdawiam :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w 99,9% skuteczna kuracja od pani gosia7441@gmail.com
polecam i pozdawiam was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Plus dla gosi 
> pozdawiam


ja tez cie pozdawiam  :Wink: )  :Wink: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kazdy narzeka na GOSIE a jakoś ona wysyła te tabletki ART moze i drogo ale chocia wysyła orginalene art  !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o ile wysyla to wysyla przeplacony art i jakas tabletke ze startymi rozpuszczalnikiem napisami jako mife.
o pisaniu sobie poleceń, chamstwie i agresji nie wspomne bo to mozna poczytac na poprzednich stronach
odradzam pana gosia7441@gmail.com !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety.  Pani Gosia nie ma Ru. 
Nawet nie udaje, wysyła e zdjęcia arthrotecu twierdząc że to Ru. 
Przykre, bo na prawdę myślałam że to uczciwa opcja  :Frown:  za arthrotec po 400 zł dziękuję  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz tak sie sklada ze bez trudu zdobylam recepte na 60 tab i to co zostanie chetnie odsprzedam potrzebujacej dziewczynie i nie chce zarabiac na czyims pechu..jutro usg okaze sie czy  musze drugi raz probowac..


Odkupię od Ciebie napisz mi na mail ewa726@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam 20tabletek niestety za aż 400zł.
Mi wystarczyło 8 tabletek. 4 doustnie, 2.5h przerwy i znowu 4 doustnie.
Obeszło się bez boleśnie dla mojego organizmu. Wręcz myślałam, że tabletki nie działają.
Po drugiej dawce mocna biegunka. Później bardzo mocne krwawienie. Zero wymiotów.
2 dni po bardzo bolesne skurcze macicy.
Wizyta w szpitalu jest obowiązkowa jak się nie chce później mieć problemu z pozostałościami.
Zostało mi 12tabletek.

----------


## k0ri95

Sprzedam Arthrotec, Poznan 
100 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pan Gosia jest znany. Apteka dziewczyny, apteka! Pan Gosia niech sobie sam je zażyje skoro tak je poleca. Niech to zrobi szybko i dyskretnie. Ja mogę pomóc komuś z Trójmiasta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ja do Pani mówie Pan?? prosze nie obrazanie mnie , pozdawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ja do Pani mówie Pan?? prosze nie obrazanie mnie , pozdawiam


Dobrze Ci idzie, ale te dziewczyny są bardziej inteligentne niż myślisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy myślicie że jeśli wyśle swojego chłopaka do lekarza rodzinnego po receptę "dla babci" to lekarz ją wypisze? 
Co prawda myślałam o tym, żeby nie mówić mu o tej wpadce, jest teraz strasznie zapracowany, ma kłopoty z pracą i nie chciałam mu przysparzać dodatkowych, no ale nie mam zamiaru płacić komuś 300zł za tabletki, które są warte 50zł... 
 :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile on ma lat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oj.słabo słabo pani Gosiu. 
Na prawdę kręcąc taki biznes, zarabiając takie pieniądze ciężko zainwestować w Prawdziwe Ru z wow by choć zdjęcia wiarygodne wysyłać? 
Szerzac swoją działalność na forum musi się pani liczyć z tym że dziewczyny obyte w temacie będą chciały panią sprawdzić, by ustrzec swoje koleżanki w potrzebie... Słabo, słabo dziewczyny. Gosia7441@gmail.com nie ma żadnego Ru.  Arthrotec za 400 zł na prawdę sobie darujcje.  Można trafić taniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny. Zanim zamówicie jaki kolwiek zestaw z sieci z pseudo Ru, poproscie mailowo o real foto z byle czym.  Nawet widelcem czy kawałkiem szynki.  W necie pełno jest zdjęć Ru które handlarz może sobie pobrać na dysk i wam przesłać, ale o fotkę z widelcem może być już ciężko :Wink:  Jeśli ma oryginał ( co graniczy z cudem)  nie sprawi mu kłopotu wysłanie zdjęcia. 
Jeśli macie wątpliwości i nie wiecie jak owe Ru wygląda, wyslijcie zdjęcia do womenonweb,albo wklejcie dziewczynom na maszwybor.net.  Napiszą wam czy to oryginał bo w większości je miały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam za 100 zł   aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, arthrotec forte za 80 zł, 12 tabl.. zdjęcia mogę wysłać oryginalne z czym kto chce. W aptece kupilam za 72 zł.  Nie daje kosmicznej ceny i też nie zachęcam. Zawsze jest wybór. 

serdeczna89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam za 100 zł   aa_kinga@o2.pl


Ja dostałam od Pani propozycję za 200zł...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz tak sie sklada ze bez trudu zdobylam recepte na 60 tab i to co zostanie chetnie odsprzedam potrzebujacej dziewczynie i nie chce zarabiac na czyims pechu..jutro usg okaze sie czy  musze drugi raz probowac..


i jak USG ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No niestety jest ok2-3 tyg ciaza moze wlasnie dlatego art nie zadzialal co dziwne wiem ze do zapl doszlo 3 prawie4 tyg temu wiec jakby sie nie rozwijal chociaz lekarz tego nie powiedzial w piatek wieczorem nastepne podejscie do art tym razem dopochwowo..zamierzam rozkruszyc wymieszac z lubrykantem i zaaplikowac strzykawka gleboko...po jakim czasie w takiej formie moze byc wykryte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No niestety jest ok2-3 tyg ciaza moze wlasnie dlatego art nie zadzialal co dziwne wiem ze do zapl doszlo 3 prawie4 tyg temu wiec jakby sie nie rozwijal chociaz lekarz tego nie powiedzial w piatek wieczorem nastepne podejscie do art tym razem dopochwowo..zamierzam rozkruszyc wymieszac z lubrykantem i zaaplikowac strzykawka gleboko...po jakim czasie w takiej formie moze byc wykryte?



Nie da się tego wykryć jesli nie zostaną resztki leku widoczne. Myślisz, że jest sens dopochwowo? Pod językiem działanie jest kilka (odrobinę) procent silniejsze. Poprostu spróbuj jeszcze raz. Ja też mam za 2 dni USG....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jaki drugi tydzień ? drugi tydzien ciąży ciąży to jeszcze przed zapłodnieniem....błagam douczcie się trochę jak się liczy ciążę ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie mieszałabym artu z lubrykantem, lek ma się wchłaniać prze śluzówkę, a lubrykant może to zaburzyć - wystarczy lekko zwilżyć tabletkę, i umieścic je głeboko w pochwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaki drugi tydzień ? drugi tydzien ciąży ciąży to jeszcze przed zapłodnieniem....błagam douczcie się trochę jak się liczy ciążę ,



nie komentuj jak nie rozumiesz o czym dziewczyna pisze. Wielkość płodu na USG wskazuje na 2-3 tydz. Faktycznie jest inaczej. Płód jakby się nie rozwijał, po zażyciu ART. Ludzie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to wy nie wiecie o czym piszecie, do zapłodnienia dochodzi w trzecim tygodniu ciąży dopiero, bo ciąże liczy się od dnia ostatniej miesiączki, a zagnieżdżenie zarodka następuje około 4 tc, wcześniej niczego żaden cudowny lekarz na USG nie zobaczy, a nawet i 6 tc ciąze cięzko jest wyszukać na usg bo jest malutka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Naprawdę nikt nie ma do sprzedania 12 tabletek w rozsądnej cenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to wy nie wiecie o czym piszecie, do zapłodnienia dochodzi w trzecim tygodniu ciąży dopiero, bo ciąże liczy się od dnia ostatniej miesiączki, a zagnieżdżenie zarodka następuje około 4 tc, wcześniej niczego żaden cudowny lekarz na USG nie zobaczy, a nawet i 6 tc ciąze cięzko jest wyszukać na usg bo jest malutka


TZn ze USG z opisem 3-4 tydz tc ze znanej placówki medycznej jest źle wykonane? Lekarz się pomylił, czy sprzęt zawalił? Coś nie tak jest. Byc może jest tak jak piszesz, ale lekarze przeciez bardzo często w ten sposób opisują ciążę. I u dziewczyny wyżej i w kilku innych przypadkach które znam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hehe.
Dzieje się tak dla tego iż inaczej liczymy ciążę według om i inaczej według usg. Rozbieżne są też terminy porodu z dwóch tych wyliczeń. 
Generalnie jeśli na usg jest 3-4 tydzień, to jest to 5-6 tydzień według OM. 
Tętno pojawia się w 6-7 według OM a art bierzemy bezpiecznie do 9 tc według OM.

----------


## Aga1212

Sprzedam 12 tabl za 200zł, w tym już wysyłka.

Mi wystarczyło 8, tylko niestety sama zapłaciłam 400zł.
Pisałam wcześniej post.
USG po 4 dniach, ciąży brak. Teraz jeszcze tylko konieczne łyżeczkowanie.
Tylko zaczyna sumienie dogryzać choć to nawet dziecko jeszcze nie było.
Pozdrawiam Was wszystkie <3

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art za 50 zl+ przesyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam art za 50 zl+ przesyłka


ewa726@onet.pl napisz do mnie jestem chętna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bylam dzisiaj u ginekologa i usg nic nie wykazalo.. dlatego mam do sprzedania A* za 100 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś art z okolic Krakowa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art 180zł 20tab orginalne z apteki ,odbior osobist  KRAKÓW lub wysłka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc czy jest mozliwe zebym dostała okres po 3 pół tgodnia Po stosowaniu art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi bo nie mogę się doliczyć w którym tyg ciąży jestem. Liczy się od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki tak ? czyli jak miałam 11.12.2014 to wychodzi mi 5 tydzień ? z tym że stosunek odbyłam 25.12 czyli jak to mam liczyć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, arthrotec forte za 80 zł, 12 tabl.. zdjęcia mogę wysłać oryginalne z czym kto chce. W aptece kupilam za 72 zł. Nie daje kosmicznej ceny i też nie zachęcam. Zawsze jest wybór. 

serdeczna89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Art.   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam Art** 85 zl cale opakowanie 
kornelia95@op.pl

----------


## boni

mam arthrotec
12/2015 70zl

gratis 4 tabletki z nieskonczonego opak

bonita2014@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile on ma lat?


22, poza tym co za różnica ile ma lat ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc czy jest mozliwe zebym dostała okres po 3 pół tgodnia Po stosowaniu art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak stosować arthrotec w 17 tc? 2 tabl co 3 godz czy 4 co 3 godz? Dopochwowo czy pod język?  Piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 22, poza tym co za różnica ile ma lat ?



Jak wyglada poważnie to dostanie w aptece dość szybko. O to mi tylko chodziło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak stosować arthrotec w 17 tc? 2 tabl co 3 godz czy 4 co 3 godz? Dopochwowo czy pod język?  Piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat




64 strony masz na ten temat...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wyglada poważnie to dostanie w aptece dość szybko. O to mi tylko chodziło.


Ok rozumiem. 
Mam nadzieję ze sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy da się w jakiś sposób ,bez wizyty u lekarza, dostać receptę na arthotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak stosować arthrotec w 17 tc? 2 tabl co 3 godz czy 4 co 3 godz? Dopochwowo czy pod język?  Piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat


Juz pisałam.  2 tabletki co trzy godziny dopochwowo.  W tak wysokiej ciąży ta droga podania jest skuteczniejsza.
Tabletki muszą być lekko zwilzone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No na usg wyraznie opis jest 2-3 tc tak samo z beta chcg wychodzi ja mialam @ 6.12 wiec albo sie nie rozwija albo nie wiem zapl bylo na bank 20.12 bo to byl jeden jedyny cholerny raz...juz zglupialam jedni pisza ze lepiej sie wchlania dopochwowo inni ze pod jezyk...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwunastym tygodniu lepiej dopochwowo. 
Do tego czasu to bez znaczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To co napisze, moze sie nie zgadza z tematem, jednak;
Robilam dzisiaj test ciazowy i wyszedl pozytywnie.. Czy mozliwe, ze tester byl stary, badz tez wyszlo tak dlatego, ze zrobilam go zaraz po stosunku (bylam brudna z wiadomo czego), a test robilam z tego powodu, ze od dluzszego czasu mam objawy typowe przy ciazy. Tak wiec czy mozliwe, ze mialo to wplyw na wynik? 
Jutro tak czy siak ide do ginekologa, ale juz patrze w razie w za tabletkami, wiec osoba ktorej tabletki pomogly, moglaby napisac jak je przyjmowala? 
Gg.46593571

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test ciążowy, służy do domowego wykrywaniu obecności hormonu ciązowego w organizmie kobiety. 
Nie ma możliwości by bez tego hormonu w moczu test wyszedł pozytywny. 
Zdążają się błędne wyniki negatywnie, bo np. Test został zrobiony za szybko. 
Ale pozytywne?  Raczej nie.  Idź do lekarza i przekonaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś Tabletki z Krakowa lub okolic !!? byłam w 8 aptekach i nic  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy sam arthotec naprawdę wystarcza? 
Wszędzie piszą o tabltece RU...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy wystarczy mi 10 tabletek  arthrotec forte ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś Tabletki z Krakowa lub okolic !!? byłam w 8 aptekach i nic


Ja mam 180zl z wysylka 20 tabl,wysylka błyskawiczna.....

----------


## gościówa

witam, 
tabletki na poronienie (nie pamiętam nazwy, ale na 80% zdaje mi się, że to był arthrotec) brałam jakieś 3 lata temu, byłam na początku 3go miesiąca ciąży, brałam tabletki doustnie, 2 tabletki co 2 godziny (5 dawek) na czczo. przy 3 dawce zaczęło się krwawienie i wszystko ze mnie 'wyleciało'. fakt, przy tak późnym czasie ból był niesamowity, ledwo go zniosłam, krwawienie trwało około 2tyg. Od tamtej pory okres miałam regularnie, bez żadnych skutków ubocznych. ale niestety... od tygodnia spóźnia mi się okres i zamówiłam atrhrotec. Przyszedł w oryginalnym opakowaniu także nie boję się o to że to 'witaminy' itp. Tylko tym razem koleś mi powiedział, że tabletki mam aplikować dopochwowo i jestem trochę skołowana. Nie bardzo wiem co mam robić. Ale z Waszych wiadomości wnioskuję, że obydwa sposoby są skuteczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!

kupie arthrotec 12 lub 20 tabletek z odbiorem osobistym w Krakowie lub okolicy. Zależy nam na czasie - prosze o maila z propozycją na michal.turkot@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy sam arthotec naprawdę wystarcza? 
> Wszędzie piszą o tabltece RU...


Tabletka Ru, dla poronienia farmakologicznego jest bardzo istotna.  Jej przyjęcie, powoduje zablokowane receptorów, odpowiedzialnych za wytwarzanie progesteronu - podstawowego hormonu który utrzymuje ciążę. 
Bez niego, zarodek traci połączenie z macicą matki, zaczyna obumierac. 
Wystarczą wtedy tylko 4 tabletki Misoprostolu ( arthrotec, cytotek)  by owy zarodek wydalić, szybko i skutecznie. 
Działając samym miso, prowokujecie skurcze macicy, które mają za zadanie usunąć jak najwięcej endometrium ciązowego, i żywy zarodek w nim zagniezdzony. Czasem jest ciężko... Krwawienie się pojawia, jakieś tam kawalki tkanek lecą, ale ciąża jest żywa i rozwija się dalej.  
Ru nie jest niezbędne.  Samym arthrotekiem można usunąć ciążę, tylko trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość, dużą ilość tabletek i dużo terminów do gina na usg. 
Nie latajcie, nie szukajcie Ru w Polsce, bo i tak zostaniecie oszukane. 
Lepiej zapłacić mniej za arthrotec niż więcej za arthrotekiem plus apap który owe Ru udaje  :Wink: 
Jeśli ktoś zdecyduje się na zestaw z oryginalnym mife, to tylko i wyłącznie z womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org.  Za kwotę 75 euro ( 300 zł) z możliwością  znacznego obniżenia tej kwoty macie oryginalny zestaw, który w praktyce działa zawsze, opiekę, poradnictwo lekarza, pomoc i odpowiedzi na pytania 24 h.,i gwarancje ze gdyby coś poszło nie tak, akcja jakimś cudem by się nie powiodla, nie zostaniecie bez pomocy do końca.  Porusza niebo i ziemię byście się uwolniły.

----------


## ELA***

> witam, 
> tabletki na poronienie (nie pamiętam nazwy, ale na 80% zdaje mi się, że to był arthrotec) brałam jakieś 3 lata temu, byłam na początku 3go miesiąca ciąży, brałam tabletki doustnie, 2 tabletki co 2 godziny (5 dawek) na czczo. przy 3 dawce zaczęło się krwawienie i wszystko ze mnie 'wyleciało'. fakt, przy tak późnym czasie ból był niesamowity, ledwo go zniosłam, krwawienie trwało około 2tyg. Od tamtej pory okres miałam regularnie, bez żadnych skutków ubocznych. ale niestety... od tygodnia spóźnia mi się okres i zamówiłam atrhrotec. Przyszedł w oryginalnym opakowaniu także nie boję się o to że to 'witaminy' itp. Tylko tym razem koleś mi powiedział, że tabletki mam aplikować dopochwowo i jestem trochę skołowana. Nie bardzo wiem co mam robić. Ale z Waszych wiadomości wnioskuję, że obydwa sposoby są skuteczne.


Bo tak jest.  Dopiero po 12 tygodniu ciąży, wzrasta przewaga skuteczności przy podaniu do pochwowo.  Teraz dla ciebie nie ma znaczenia jak przyjmiesz lek. 
Jedyne co mówi przeciw podaniu dopochwowo to fakt iż ginekolog w trakcie badania może wykryć resztki tabletek w pochwie i zadawać nie wygodne pytania.

----------


## załamka

czy którejś z was po artro ciaża obumarła i został w środku zarodek?jak to dalej przechodziłyście?
czy brać kolejna dawkę? czy do skutku to brać?,idzie zwariować,nie chcę iść do szpitala bo nikt nie może się dowiedzieć,kurcze doradźcie coś,może macie podobne doświadczenie

----------


## ELA***

> czy którejś z was po artro ciaża obumarła i został w środku zarodek?jak to dalej przechodziłyście?
> czy brać kolejna dawkę? czy do skutku to brać?,idzie zwariować,nie chcę iść do szpitala bo nikt nie może się dowiedzieć,kurcze doradźcie coś,może macie podobne doświadczenie


Możesz spróbować jeszcze z arthrotekiem, na zasadzie 4 tabletek do pochwowo co 12 godzin ( tak indukuje się poronienie martwych ciąż w Szpitalach)  
Jeśli dalej nic się nie będzie działo, zdecyduj się na łyżeczkę, bo noszenie w sobie martwych tkanek, zagraża poważnie twojemu zdrowiu.

----------


## załamka

dziękuję,nie marzę teraz o czym innym tylko żeby ten koszmar się skończył

----------


## ELA***

Skończy się :Smile:  juz nie długo.. 
Tylko nie wzbraniaj się przed lyzeczkowaniem jeśli będzie taka potrzeba, na prawdę. 
To trwa parę godzin, wieczorem tego samego dnia możesz iść do domu, sam zabieg to minuty... Rodzinie możesz zawsze powiedzieć ze idziesz na usunięcie polipa czy coś..  To się zdaża bardzo często

----------


## załamka

ta opcja to ostateczność,nie boję się zabiegu tylko chdzi o sam pobyt w szpitalu,jesli teraz wezmę drugą dawkę te 4 dopochwowo ,to myślisz że można to jeszcze jakoś uskutecznić np. gorąca kapielą czy czyms tego typu?

----------


## ELA***

Duzo ruchu, sex, kąpiele ciepłe, ale nie gorące.

----------


## załamka

dziękuję Ci bardzo,spróbuję  ale sexu nie biorę pod uwagę bo na sama myśl robi mi się niedobrze,dziękuję serdecznie za rady :Smile:

----------


## ELA***

Sex, a zwłaszcza orgazm bardzo wspomaga oczyszczanie  :Wink:  przemysl to.

----------


## załamka

brrrrrr ,dreszcze na samą myśl mi przechodzą,musiałabym to zrobić z mocno zaciśniętymi zębami,chcoć nie wiem czy nie skończyłoby się na tym że dostałby w ryj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Pilnie potrzebuje tabletek. Jeśli ktoś może pomóc martaostr23@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylam dzisiaj u ginekologa i usg nic nie wykazalo.. dlatego mam do sprzedania A* za 100 zl


jestem chetna napisz zwirek2311@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę że jast dużo chętnych by tu kupić tabletki jest raczej mało realne... a jeszcze w normalnej cenie.. hmm raczej nie możliwe szukajcie po aptekach !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam A. 12tabletek-200zł
agata559@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Ja już kiedyś brałam ten lek i zadziałał. Owszem miałam biegunkę, wymioty, gorączkę, bardzo silne krwawienie oraz bardzo silne bóle ale byłam z 8-9 tyg wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem. Nie ma się czego bać dziewczyny. Ja tabletki odkupiłam od innej dziewczyny której zostały za 40zł. To było jakieś 3 lata temu i istniało inne forum którego teraz nie mogę znaleźć. tam dziewczyny poomagały sobie naprawdę i odsprzedawały tabletki za cene jaką płaciły w aptekach. nie dajcie się oszukiwać przejdźcie po aptekach  może w 1 się nie uda 5 też nie ale w 10 już tak. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 20 tabl orginalny z apteki basia_art@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem czy którejś z dziewczyn można ufać... za każdym razem gdy prosze o zdjecia są jakieś wymówki... 
do czego to doszło żeby wzbogacać się na ludzkim cierpieniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem czy którejś z dziewczyn można ufać... za każdym razem gdy prosze o zdjecia są jakieś wymówki... 
> do czego to doszło żeby wzbogacać się na ludzkim cierpieniu


mam dokładnie tak samo...szukam i nic...  najlepiej odbierać osobiście tabletki by mieć pewność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a w aptekach probowalas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś do sprzedania arthrotec w Gliwicach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem czy którejś z dziewczyn można ufać... za każdym razem gdy prosze o zdjecia są jakieś wymówki... 
> do czego to doszło żeby wzbogacać się na ludzkim cierpieniu


ja mam orginalne z apteki ,pisze cały czas zdjecia moge ci wysłac   tylko ze ja mam 20 tabl za 180zl  wysyłka.podrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś Tabletki z Krakowa lub okolic !!? byłam w 8 aptekach i nic


To ja Cię namawiałam na te apteki cały czas (Trójmiasto). Jak nie dajesz rady to może rzeczywiście kup tu od kogoś, będziesz miała z głowy. Tylko ostrożnie. Przygotuj się do wszystkiego. I wytrzymaj te 30 min pod językiem. Mi się udało dopiero za drugim podejściem, bo za pierwszym zrobiłam kilka błędów. Powodzenia. Jak bedziesz chciałą pogadać to daj znać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krakowianka, Tu Trójmiasto, oezwij się do mnie (koniecznie dziś) na gg 6462733. Będzie dobrze, mam coś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam   aa_kinga@o2.pl


nie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie polecam!


O! A czemu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo wstyd na tym zarabiać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletka Ru, dla poronienia farmakologicznego jest bardzo istotna.  Jej przyjęcie, powoduje zablokowane receptorów, odpowiedzialnych za wytwarzanie progesteronu - podstawowego hormonu który utrzymuje ciążę. 
> Bez niego, zarodek traci połączenie z macicą matki, zaczyna obumierac. 
> Wystarczą wtedy tylko 4 tabletki Misoprostolu ( arthrotec, cytotek)  by owy zarodek wydalić, szybko i skutecznie. 
> Działając samym miso, prowokujecie skurcze macicy, które mają za zadanie usunąć jak najwięcej endometrium ciązowego, i żywy zarodek w nim zagniezdzony. Czasem jest ciężko... Krwawienie się pojawia, jakieś tam kawalki tkanek lecą, ale ciąża jest żywa i rozwija się dalej.  
> Ru nie jest niezbędne.  Samym arthrotekiem można usunąć ciążę, tylko trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość, dużą ilość tabletek i dużo terminów do gina na usg. 
> Nie latajcie, nie szukajcie Ru w Polsce, bo i tak zostaniecie oszukane. 
> Lepiej zapłacić mniej za arthrotec niż więcej za arthrotekiem plus apap który owe Ru udaje 
> Jeśli ktoś zdecyduje się na zestaw z oryginalnym mife, to tylko i wyłącznie z womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org.  Za kwotę 75 euro ( 300 zł) z możliwością  znacznego obniżenia tej kwoty macie oryginalny zestaw, który w praktyce działa zawsze, opiekę, poradnictwo lekarza, pomoc i odpowiedzi na pytania 24 h.,i gwarancje ze gdyby coś poszło nie tak, akcja jakimś cudem by się nie powiodla, nie zostaniecie bez pomocy do końca.  Porusza niebo i ziemię byście się uwolniły.


Z tej stronki nie są już przesyłane tabletki do Polski, tak przynajmniej jest napisane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy art. Zadziała w 17 tyg ciazy?


 Tak zadziała, ja byłam w 16 tygodniu i zadziałało ja wziełam w sumie 10 do ustnie tzn pod jezyk i 10 dopochwowo

----------


## ELA***

> Z tej stronki nie są już przesyłane tabletki do Polski, tak przynajmniej jest napisane.


Masz nie aktualne informacje. 
Nie wysylaly rok temu przez jakieś dwa miesiące.  Teraz przesyłki normalnie wychodząc i wchodząc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak stosować arthrotec w 17 tc? 2 tabl co 3 godz czy 4 co 3 godz? Dopochwowo czy pod język?  Piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat



Witaj, Najlepiej jakbys co dwie godziny brala na przemian tzn
Pierwsze 2 tabl dopochwowo i 3 pod jezyk (czekasz az sie rozpusci i rdzen wypluwasz) po uplywie dwoch godzin powtarzasz to samo, i tak co dwie godziny... 
ja zaczelam brac tabl o 13 i o godz 21 bylam juz w szpitalu... oczywiscie w 17 tygodniu ciazy dziecko juz bedziesz miala wielkosci dloni, ja miala straszne parcie na pecherz i przy siusianiu dziecko ze mnie wylecialo, i wisialo na pepowinie... zadzwonilam na pogotowie przyjechalo, zabralo mnie, w drodze do szpitala znowu bole bo tez powinnas wydalic lozysko... w szpitalu bedzie Cie czekalo łyżeczkowanie... i nie jedz nic przed braniem leku, bo nie beda mogli Cie znieczulic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny na miłość Boską ja pierdole ja jestem za aborcja do 9 tyg ok.ale nie kurwa 17 czy 16 tydzień bo aż mam ciarki normalnie 17 tydzień to już prawie prawie połowa ciąży to już jest dziecko malutkie które ma wszystko ręce nogi Jezu weźcie się ogarnij cie nie chce oceniać bo sama nie jestem święta ale już taki etap ciąży to już lepiej nie ryzykować naprawdę przepraszam za zakłócenie na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam art lub cyt z polskiej apteki, np. niewykorzystane po kuracji. kotowa3@tlen.pl Proszę o zdjęcie oryginalnego listka z napisaną na kartce dzisiejszą datą (wiarygodność).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginal z apteki   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## k0ri

> sprzedam Art** 85 zl cale opakowanie 
> kornelia95@op.pl


nieaktualne

----------


## Aga559

Ja sprzedam Art, zostało mi 12tabletek. 
Zapłaciłam za swoje 350zł, ale przynajmniej wystarczyło tylko 8...wyzysk :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo wstyd na tym zarabiać...


wstyd  to jest  tylko kraść !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art 20 tabl orginalne z apteki, basia_art@tlen.pl  , 150 plus wysyłka,błyskawiczna !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam art lub cyt z polskiej apteki, np. niewykorzystane po kuracji. kotowa3@tlen.pl 

Proszę o zdjęcie oryginalnego listka z napisaną na kartce dzisiejszą datą (wiarygodność).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj rowno tydzien po art wypadlo ze mnie cos jakby splaszczona kuleczka z blonka i zarodkiem jak czasami w jajku jest tyle ze wiekszy wielkosci malego paznokcia czy to moglo byc jajo? Dalej mam skurcze ale nie krwawie tylko sluz podbarwiony krwia...czy brac art zeby sie oczyscic? Ciaza potwierdzona z usg wyszedl 2-3 tydzien..zwariuje juz. Nie wiem co robic brac czy nie trzeba...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art 20 tabl orginalne z apteki,basia_art@tlen.pl, 150 plus wysyłka,błyskawiczna !!!

----------


## pewna1925

> mam dokładnie tak samo...szukam i nic...  najlepiej odbierać osobiście tabletki by mieć pewność.


Ja nie mam problemy z żadnym zdj chcesz to masz , z dzisiejszą datą żaden problem

----------


## solanka551536

Proszę o pomoc! jestem w 6 tyg. i potrzebuję pilnie Art. próbuję kontaktować się z osobami, które się ogłaszają ale nikt nie odpowiada.
Jeśli ktoś ma Art to proszę o informacje wraz ze zdjęciem opakowania:
solanka551536@o2.pl
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## aaagata1992

mam do sprzedania oryginalny art. z apteki. tanio... aaagata1992@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś z Konina lub Koła potrzebuje  ? 
Pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Was dziewczyny! 
Mam dla Was przestrogę. Zastanówcie się 2 razy, a nawet więcej zanim zażyjecie ten lek... Dlaczego? Bo ja to zrobiłam wczoraj i trafiłam do szpitala. Na każdą lek inaczej działa, ale czy warto tak ryzykowac życie? Teraz to ja się zastanawiam czy warto było... Zrobiłam tak jak było napisane na forum.. wyciągnęłam rdzeń i włożyłam 4 tabletki pod język. Po pół godzinie połknęłam resztę i w sumie od razu dostałam dreszczy, później był stan podgorączkowy. Następnie pierwsze wymioty i było już ok. po 2,5 godzinie od momentu pierwszej dawki dostałam silnych skurczy, bóli kręgosłupa, podbrzusza, zaczęłam przeć.. I w końcu zaczęłam krwawić. Nigdy niedoświadczyłam takiego bólu. Zawsze mam bardzo bolesny okres, ale on przy tym co było wczoraj to było nic.. Czułam się jakbym miała zaraz umrzeć, zaczęłam płakać, krzyczeć i wić się z bólu.. Tabletki przeciwbólowe nie działały. Z wysiłku znów były wymioty. Myślałam, że to już koniec, mój chłopak stwierdził, że nie ważne czy chcę czy nie to wezwie pogotowie. No i dalej wiadomo zabrali mnie do szpitala, tam stwierdzono poronienie w toku, miałam zabieg i spędziłam tam noc. Już dzisiaj dobrze się czuję, ale jak wspomnę co działo się wczoraj wieczorem to ciarki przechodzą po całym ciele. I czy warto było? Wydaje mi się, że można było to inaczej załatwić...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ELA***

> Witam Was dziewczyny! 
> Mam dla Was przestrogę. Zastanówcie się 2 razy, a nawet więcej zanim zażyjecie ten lek... Dlaczego? Bo ja to zrobiłam wczoraj i trafiłam do szpitala. Na każdą lek inaczej działa, ale czy warto tak ryzykowac życie? Teraz to ja się zastanawiam czy warto było... Zrobiłam tak jak było napisane na forum.. wyciągnęłam rdzeń i włożyłam 4 tabletki pod język. Po pół godzinie połknęłam resztę i w sumie od razu dostałam dreszczy, później był stan podgorączkowy. Następnie pierwsze wymioty i było już ok. po 2,5 godzinie od momentu pierwszej dawki dostałam silnych skurczy, bóli kręgosłupa, podbrzusza, zaczęłam przeć.. I w końcu zaczęłam krwawić. Nigdy niedoświadczyłam takiego bólu. Zawsze mam bardzo bolesny okres, ale on przy tym co było wczoraj to było nic.. Czułam się jakbym miała zaraz umrzeć, zaczęłam płakać, krzyczeć i wić się z bólu.. Tabletki przeciwbólowe nie działały. Z wysiłku znów były wymioty. Myślałam, że to już koniec, mój chłopak stwierdził, że nie ważne czy chcę czy nie to wezwie pogotowie. No i dalej wiadomo zabrali mnie do szpitala, tam stwierdzono poronienie w toku, miałam zabieg i spędziłam tam noc. Już dzisiaj dobrze się czuję, ale jak wspomnę co działo się wczoraj wieczorem to ciarki przechodzą po całym ciele. I czy warto było? Wydaje mi się, że można było to inaczej załatwić...
> Pozdrawiam


Ale wszystko przebiegało u ciebie tak jak powinno. Wymioty i biegunka to norma... Silny ból tak samo, zwłaszcza u nieródki.  Przeciwbólowe nie działały, bo je zwracalas,  to oczywiste. Nic nie zsgrazalo twojemu życiu, wiec wyjazd do szpitala nie był niezbędny, ale to nie znaczy że ci nie pomógł. 
Dzięki temu nie będziesz się męczyć tygodniami z oczyszczaniem i niepewnością czy udało się czy nic. Zajęli się tobą szybko i fachowo. 
Zawsze, należy zrobić co tylko w naszej mocy by nie dopuścić do takich sytuacji.  Pozadna antykoncepcja to podstawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli wziełam tabletki 1.5 tygodnia temu i zrobiłam test ciążowy i wyszedł pozytywny to jest on wiarygodny czy nie czy powinnam brać kolejne tabletki ? Prosze o szybką odpowiedz

----------


## ELA***

> Jesli wziełam tabletki 1.5 tygodnia temu i zrobiłam test ciążowy i wyszedł pozytywny to jest on wiarygodny czy nie czy powinnam brać kolejne tabletki ? Prosze o szybką odpowiedz


Nie jest.  Wynik pozytywny może pokazywać do 2-3 tygodni po poronieniu. 
Nim weźmiesz kolejne tabletki idź na usg bądź zrób dwu krotnie, z dwudniowym odstępem czasu test beta hcg z krwii. 
Żeby się czasem nie okazało, że wciąż jesteś w ciąży a tygodnie lecą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA OSZUST!! 
Nie kupujcie od gościa z tego numeru! 733856331
Miał być zestaw, a dostałam za ciężkie pieniądze 12 tabletek arthrotecu i jakaś kapsulke zamiast RU?!  Macie rację.  Większość tego typu ogłoszeń to ściema. 
Boże dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać, to wasze zdrowie i pieniądze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 18 lat, ucze sie i kompletnie nie posiadam wlasnych srodkow..
Mieszkam z chorymi dziadkami ktorym nie raz musze pomagac, dlatego wszelkiego praca odpada, zwlaszcza, ze sie ucze. Pilnie potrzebuje tych tabletek.. jednak nie mam za co je kupic, a wiem  ze u mnie w miescie nie bedzie szans by je dostac.. Sprzedaje kilka swoich ciuchow..mam nadzieje, ze szybko ktos je kupi..
i teraz prozba... czy jest tu ktos kto, ma mozliwosc zalatwienia ich i sprzedania za ok 80 zl?
Rozumiem, ze dzisiaj wszyscy chca zarobic w jakikolwiek sposob, nie mam tez zamiaru nikogo za to winic. Tylko prosze... jest tu wiele kobiet ktore zapewne wiedza jak sie teraz czuje... 
Odwdziecze sie jak tylko bedzie sie dalo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

restness@onet.pl

----------


## ELA***

> Witam, mam 18 lat, ucze sie i kompletnie nie posiadam wlasnych srodkow..
> Mieszkam z chorymi dziadkami ktorym nie raz musze pomagac, dlatego wszelkiego praca odpada, zwlaszcza, ze sie ucze. Pilnie potrzebuje tych tabletek.. jednak nie mam za co je kupic, a wiem  ze u mnie w miescie nie bedzie szans by je dostac.. Sprzedaje kilka swoich ciuchow..mam nadzieje, ze szybko ktos je kupi..
> i teraz prozba... czy jest tu ktos kto, ma mozliwosc zalatwienia ich i sprzedania za ok 80 zl?
> Rozumiem, ze dzisiaj wszyscy chca zarobic w jakikolwiek sposob, nie mam tez zamiaru nikogo za to winic. Tylko prosze... jest tu wiele kobiet ktore zapewne wiedza jak sie teraz czuje... 
> Odwdziecze sie jak tylko bedzie sie dalo..


Napisz do womenhelp.org organizacji która pomaga takim kobietom jak ty.  Opisz swoją sytuację i to jakimi środkami dysponujesz.  Wyślą ci oryginalny i skuteczny zestaw do bezpiecznej aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochana napisz do mnie sprzedam 15 tabletek za 80 zł  agaciaaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Daj mi swoj namiar mam 20 tab wysle zdjecia z dzisiejsza data sa z apteki A.ktory tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie jak wkoncu używać tych tabletek bo wersji jest wiele a ja jestem  już w 10 tyg ciąży i nie wiem co robić mam już malutkiego synka i nie mogę pozwolić sobie na kolejną ciążę  :Frown:

----------


## ELA***

> Witam mam pytanie jak wkoncu używać tych tabletek bo wersji jest wiele a ja jestem  już w 10 tyg ciąży i nie wiem co robić mam już malutkiego synka i nie mogę pozwolić sobie na kolejną ciążę


Aborcje za pomocą arthrotecu jak najbardziej można wykonaj po 9 tc.  Czas ten nie jest jakaś magiczną granicą po której lek nagle traci działanie. 
Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale w polskich szpitalach terminuje się nim nawet 22 tygodniowe ciąże. 
Jedyne o czym musisz pamiętać to to, że po 9 tygodniu, faktycznie Wzrasta ryzyko powikłań i nie udanych zabiegów, oraz o tym ze po 12 tc zmienia się dawkowanie.

----------


## ELA***

Bierzesz 4 tabletki pod język, trzymasz je 30 minut,po tym czasie wyciągasz rdzeń, resztę polykasz. 
Powtarzasz to minimum trzy razy co trzy godziny

----------


## bbi

Ja równiez zdecydowalam sie wziasc TE tabletki...
Moja przygoda zaczela sie w czwartek o 13.30 wtedy wzielam pierwsza dawke.
Przez trzy godziny nic mi nie bylo myslalam ze nie zadziala ,ale gdy mialam w buzi  po trzech godzinach juz druga to lek zaczal dzialac.Najpierw delikatnie bolal mnie brzuch tak jak na @ potem lekkie plamienie,goraczka i dreszcze. zadnych wymiotow czy biegunki(dopiero na nastepny dzien sama biegunka).Po kolejnych trzech godzinach wzielam trzecia dawke ale przy tej rozcielam tabletki nozem i wyjelam srodki (nie pali buzi).okolo godz.23 sie rozkrecilo krwawienie ale rowniez nie bylo az tak mocne tylko skurcze mialam wieksze w dolnej srodkowej czesci brzucha.Polozylam sie na troszke i przysnelam.O 3 w nocy sie przebudzilam i poszlam do toalety no i chyba wtedy wypadlo potem juz tylko mocniejsze krwawienie.Na drugi dzien dla pewnosci ok.godz. 19 pojechalam na pogotowie z podejzeniem poronienia  tam mnie zbadali, zrobili dopochwowo usg.Przelezalam noc i dzisiaj jestem w domu.Mam pewnosc ze jest wszystko w pozadku.Bylam w 6 moze w 7 tygodniu.Mysle ze usg dopochwowe taka ciaze by pokazalo.
Krwawie normalnie jak przy miesiaczce.

----------


## bbi

Nie zamawiajcie tabletek z numeru 733856331 !!!!

----------


## peres1976

Posiadam   
Arthrotec Forte z apteki orginalne cena 200 z wysyłką błyskawiczną tel 514 064 405  jestem długo na tej stronie pomogłem już wielu kobietą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny u mnie art zadzialal po tygodniu wypadlo jajo z zarodkiem pisam o tym wyzej wzielam dIszis 4 tab dopochwowo zeby sie ewewnt oczyscic bo wczesniej tylko plamilam...skurcze straszne goraczka prawie 39 stopni ...nie krwawie mocno raczej jak pierwszy dzien okresu to byla mala ciaza 2-3 tydzien potwierdona beta i usg...kupilam dwa opakowania jak chce ktos to odsprzedam..bo chyba juz nie ma sensu wiecej brac?A.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam   
> Arthrotec Forte z apteki orginalne cena 200 z wysyłką błyskawiczną tel 514 064 405  jestem długo na tej stronie pomogłem już wielu kobietą


Wy wszyscy pomagacie ale zdzierac kase

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny u mnie art zadzialal po tygodniu wypadlo jajo z zarodkiem pisam o tym wyzej wzielam dIszis 4 tab dopochwowo zeby sie ewewnt oczyscic bo wczesniej tylko plamilam...skurcze straszne goraczka prawie 39 stopni ...nie krwawie mocno raczej jak pierwszy dzien okresu to byla mala ciaza 2-3 tydzien potwierdona beta i usg...kupilam dwa opakowania jak chce ktos to odsprzedam..bo chyba juz nie ma sensu wiecej brac?A.


Czy widzialas to jajo? Jak wygladalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby spaszczona kulka wielkosci paznokcia malego arodek jak w jajku pokryty blonka...nie krwawilam wiec wiem ze to jest to bylo poprostu na bieliznie teraz/wzielam 4 tab i mam male krwawienie myslicie ze to. Wystarczy zeby sie oczyscic?czy wziac druga dawke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakby spaszczona kulka wielkosci paznokcia malego arodek jak w jajku pokryty blonka...nie krwawilam wiec wiem ze to jest to bylo poprostu na bieliznie teraz/wzielam 4 tab i mam male krwawienie myslicie ze to. Wystarczy zeby sie oczyscic?czy wziac druga dawke?


Czy mialas normalne po poronieniu czy dalej cie bola chyba ze to za wczesnie.
Ja bym juz nie brala>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy piersi zostaly wam obolale?mi zostaly wiec nie wiem?Jak to jest z waszymi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie na drugi dzien po art przestaly bolec ale pozniej jescze troszke bolaly ale mniej niz przed art tez myslalam ze nie zadzialal a rowno tydzien po wypadlo mi jajo a mialam malenkie plamienie tylko..wiec czasami trzeba poczekac i tyle...teraz tylko psychicznie sie z tym uporac..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W którym najpózniej tygodniu można jeszcze wziąć tabletki ?

----------


## ELA***

Najlepiej i Najbezpieczniej jest brać je maxymalnie do 12 tygodnia,ale dziewczyny brały i w 14tc.  
Generalnie najlepiej zrobić.to.jak najszybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mozna miec okres ( trwal 5 dni, nie byl skąpy) w trakcie ciazy ?

----------


## ELA***

> Mozna miec okres ( trwal 5 dni, nie byl skąpy) w trakcie ciazy ?


Nie no,raczej nie.  Zdążają się plamienia w dniach spodziewanego okresu, ale silne krwawienie miesiaczkowe chyba by nie przeszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam do odsprzedania 36 tab art czyli na dwa zestawy moge podzielic zostaly mi niewykorzystane kupione w aptece w tym tygodniu ktos jest chetny?A.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wy wszyscy pomagacie ale zdzierac kase


dzisiaj nawet w ryj za darmo nie dostaniesz wiec co sie dziwisz OOOOOOO!!!!!! NIE CHCESZ NIE KUPUJESZ PROSTE...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie po kuracji art miałam krwawienie 14 dni skonczyło sie,ale po 7 dniach znów zaczełam plamic najpierw troszke taka brazowa mazia jak przed okresem na drugi dzien delikatnie krew z takim przezroczystym sluzem a na trzeci dzien krew no i male skrzepy ,krwawienie mam do dziś.Mam pytanie czy mozliwe ze dalej sie oczyszcza,czy cos jest nie tak???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam pytanie po kuracji art miałam krwawienie 14 dni skonczyło sie,ale po 7 dniach znów zaczełam plamic najpierw troszke taka brazowa mazia jak przed okresem na drugi dzien delikatnie krew z takim przezroczystym sluzem a na trzeci dzien krew no i male skrzepy ,krwawienie mam do dziś.Mam pytanie czy mozliwe ze dalej sie oczyszcza,czy cos jest nie tak???


Stawiam że to po prostu okres :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj mi swoj namiar mam 20 tab wysle zdjecia z dzisiejsza data sa z apteki A.ktory tydzien?


restness@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> restness@onet.pl


Nie wiem ktory tydzien, ostatni okres mialam 3 grudnia i to i tak spozniony, choc mysle, ze zaszlam w ciaze ok 29 grudnia. Kilka godzin przed tym, zanim sie dowiedzialam, ze moj chlopak mnie zdradzil. Zas jakos dwa tygodnie temu okropnie zaczely bolec mnie piersi itp, zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywnie. Niestety na ginekologa czekac nie moge bo wizyty sa dopiero na za dwa tygodnie.. wiec nie wiem ile zostalo mi czasu, dlatego pilnie potrzebuje tabletek, akurat po wzieciu poszlabym na wizyte i wszystko byloby wiadome..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam za 100 zł    agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem ktory tydzien, ostatni okres mialam 3 grudnia i to i tak spozniony, choc mysle, ze zaszlam w ciaze ok 29 grudnia. Kilka godzin przed tym, zanim sie dowiedzialam, ze moj chlopak mnie zdradzil. Zas jakos dwa tygodnie temu okropnie zaczely bolec mnie piersi itp, zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywnie. Niestety na ginekologa czekac nie moge bo wizyty sa dopiero na za dwa tygodnie.. wiec nie wiem ile zostalo mi czasu, dlatego pilnie potrzebuje tabletek, akurat po wzieciu poszlabym na wizyte i wszystko byloby wiadome..



Możesz opisać dokładnie objawy jakie masz ? Bardzo bym prosiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wiec w tym dniu, zaraz po stosunku, zaczelam sie zle czuc, ale w sumie czesto tak mialam. Pierwsze rzucily mi sie w oczy piersi, zaczely bolec, no i odnioslam wrazenie, ze zrobily sie wieksze, ale tlumaczylam to tym, ze zaczelam jesc wiecej. Tak wracajac ze szkoly, nagle chwycila mnie straszna ochota na to, na tamto.. Po zjedzeniu objadu, znowu na co innego, to jeszcze zartowalismy, ze pewnie jestem w ciazy. Jak juz pisalam wczesniej, nie dlugo po stosunku dowiedzialam sie, ze mnie zdradzil, zaczelismy sie oczywiscie klocic, no i czas plynal tak, ze chwile bylo dobrze, klotnie, znow dobrze, znow klotnie. Zaczelam miec wahania nastroju i w nie ktorych momentach nawet smieszne, choc tlumaczylam to tym, ze pewnie nie potrafie pogodzic sie ze zdrada, choc coraz wiecej osob zaczelo mi mowic, ze zachowuje sie niczym kobieta w ciazy. No i po jakims czasie, zauwazylam  ze powinien byc okres, ale ani sladu po nim do tego, doslownie codziennie sie zle czulam (i czuje) wpierw tylko mdlosci, ale tez codziennie boli mnie podbrzusze, a najbardziej jajniki (tak mi sie wydaje) bol momentami byl nie do zniesienia. Raz prawa strona, raz lewa, a momentami i oby dwie, ale wtedy to i nawet boli zoladek. Ostatecznie zarty na temat ciazy skonczyly sie tak ze zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam pytanie po kuracji art miałam krwawienie 14 dni skonczyło sie,ale po 7 dniach znów zaczełam plamic najpierw troszke taka brazowa mazia jak przed okresem na drugi dzien delikatnie krew z takim przezroczystym sluzem a na trzeci dzien krew no i male skrzepy ,krwawienie mam do dziś.Mam pytanie czy mozliwe ze dalej sie oczyszcza,czy cos jest nie tak???


No i robilam test  tydzien(tak koło3 tyg po kuracji art) temu wyszedl pozytywny,a dzis robiłam to wyszla mi jedna kreska tak bardzo mocna,a druga taka bardzo blada(byłby to 4 tydzien robienia testu po kuracji art),

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy piersi zostaly wam obolale?mi zostaly wiec nie wiem?Jak to jest z waszymi?


mnie na przykład  przestały bolec jak tylko zadziałal art ... potem czasami tylko mnie którys zabolał,ale tak słabo...

----------


## ELA***

> No i robilam test  tydzien(tak koło3 tyg po kuracji art) temu wyszedl pozytywny,a dzis robiłam to wyszla mi jedna kreska tak bardzo mocna,a druga taka bardzo blada(byłby to 4 tydzien robienia testu po kuracji art),


A u lekarza na usg nie byłaś? Nawet bety nie zrobiłaś?  Nie boisz się zw ciąża wciąż trwa? 4 tygodnie po kuracji test powinien być negatywny, blada kreska to wciąż kreska, czyli hormon ciążowy wciąż masz we krwii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A u lekarza na usg nie byłaś? Nawet bety nie zrobiłaś?  Nie boisz się zw ciąża wciąż trwa? 4 tygodnie po kuracji test powinien być negatywny, blada kreska to wciąż kreska, czyli hormon ciążowy wciąż masz we krwii.


Nie byłam u lekarza,bo termin mam za tydzien, i tak jak pisałam krwawienie miałam 14 dni pozniej tydzien przerwy i znow krwawienie mam do tej pory,a co do testu najpierw wyskaczyla gruba krecha jedna a dopiero po minucie taka blada ledwa bylo ja widac druga,a za pierwsza raza oby dwie sie wymalowaly takie grube.... I nie mam zadnych objawów ciazowych a był by to od ostatniego okresu 11 tydzien.

----------


## ELA***

A zarodek widziałaś? W 11 tygodniu to już ciężko nie wychwycić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zarodek widziałaś? W 11 tygodniu to już ciężko nie wychwycić


Wiesz co ja robiłam to z 4 tygodnie temu w grudniu,koło 7 tyg ciazy,po art widziałam jakies skrzepy z tkankami jak to wylecialo wydawalo mi sie ze to to.po tym miałam 14 dni krwawienia wydalaly sie skrzepy jakies błonki itd,pózniej mialam tydzien przerwy i po 7 dniach zaczelo mi sie plamienie najpierw takie brazowe pozniej krew z śluzem a na trzeci dzien krew i skrzepy i trwa to krwawienie do dzis tylko tak jak by sie zmniejszało(myslalam ze to okres) ale chyba nie..no i zrobilam ten test i tak jak pisalam wyzej .Na jedynasty tydzien mysle ze kreski w tescie wyszly by oby dwie intesywne!!! Nie wiem juz co myslec o tym!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sluchaj ty nie wierz ciążowym testom, one służą do potwierdzania ciąży a nie jej wykluczenia na podstawie intensywności zabarwienia paska. 
Jeśli byłaś wtedy tylko w 7 tc, a pasek wciąż pokazuje ciążę, to według mnie masz problem, bo poziom hcg dawno już powinien opasc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy w 11 tygodniu zobaczę już  zarodek? Chodzi mi o to że moze ktoś w tym tyg robił i wolę wiedzieć  I nastawić się na to co zobaczę

----------


## ELA***

> A czy w 11 tygodniu zobaczę już  zarodek? Chodzi mi o to że moze ktoś w tym tyg robił i wolę wiedzieć  I nastawić się na to co zobaczę


Jest wielkości mandarynki, wygląda jak taka nerka, i jeśli dobrze się przypatrzysz ( a nie radzę)  to zobaczysz już kończyny... 
Ja to robiłam w 11 tygodniu, ale z zestawem z womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jest mozliwosc, ze 'wydale' zywy zarodek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchaj ty nie wierz ciążowym testom, one służą do potwierdzania ciąży a nie jej wykluczenia na podstawie intensywności zabarwienia paska. 
> Jeśli byłaś wtedy tylko w 7 tc, a pasek wciąż pokazuje ciążę, to według mnie masz problem, bo poziom hcg dawno już powinien opasc


Ty wkońcu sie zastanów czy ma wierzyć,czy nie w te testy? po poronieniu test ciazowy moze nawet  wyjśc w 6 tyg pozytywn,co do hcg to moze spadac do 8 tyg,zalezy od kobiety jak sie oczyszcza..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak to sie liczy np 4tyg od daty skończonego krwawienia(poronnego) czy od tego kiedy sie zazyło art??? I tak samo pytanie okresu od kiedy liczyc?

----------


## malaszek

ja zarzyłam w sobotę co 3 godzin. cztery pod język. prócz skąpego krwawienia nic żadnych dolegliwości (4tyd).
pewnie nie zadziałało  :Frown:  poradźcie. kupować ponownie czy czekać??

----------


## ELA***

> Ty wkońcu sie zastanów czy ma wierzyć,czy nie w te testy? po poronieniu test ciazowy moze nawet  wyjśc w 6 tyg pozytywn,co do hcg to moze spadac do 8 tyg,zalezy od kobiety jak sie oczyszcza..


Do 6 tygodni pozytywny? A skąd takie informacje posiadasz?
Ja słyszałam o maxymalnie trzech tygodniach  tym bardziej że akcje miała w 7 tc. Powodzenia aborcji nie sprawdza się testem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jezeli w 11 tygodniu uzyje dopochwowo zadziala ? boję się tych poparzeń jezyka o ktorych pisaly dziewczyny itd...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jezeli w 11 tygodniu uzyje dopochwowo zadziala ? boję się tych poparzeń jezyka o ktorych pisaly dziewczyny itd...


Zadziała odrazu .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a dopochwowo jak brać te tabletki ?

----------


## ELA***

> a dopochwowo jak brać te tabletki ?


Bierzesz cztery tabletki ( fajnie by było jakbyś wylupala te rdzenie że środka.) 
Zwilzasz je minimalnie i wkładasz do pochwy najgłębiej jak się da. 
Po trzech godzinach powtarzasz, i tak minimum trzy razy. 
I nie ma że zadziała odrazu.  Może Zadziała,może nie.
Masz jakiś 70-90% szanse.  Wymierne to sporo. 
Spróbuj sobie pomóc, dużo się ruszaj, ciepłe kąpiele też mogą przyspieszyć akcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeszcze jedna sprawa w jakich przypadkach jechać do szpitala? i mogę zacząć brać te tabletki o tej porze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wielce boicie sie ciązy itp. jak mozna pisac ze boi sie ktos poparzen jezyka :OOOO !!!!! albo dziecko albo popazenia zaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllll

----------


## ELA***

Do szpitala jedziesz gdy dostaniesz krwotoku, będziesz zużywać więcej niż dwie giga podpachy na godzinę.  Gdy ból będzie zwalal cie z nóg, gdy zaczniesz mdlec. 
Rodzilas kiedyś?  Wiesz mniej więcej jakiego bólu się spodziewać żeby nie potrzebnie nie nasiac paniki.  To może, ale nie musi być silniejsze niż miesiączka. 
Zabiegu lepiej nie przeprowadzać w nocy. 
Podczas całej akcji powinnaś być aktywna. Leżenie na pewno nie pomoże,a kontrolę nas sytuacją musisz mieć cały czas, nie powinnaś spać. Przeloz sobie to na rano, zjedz lekkie śniadanko i dzialaj.  W miarę możliwości będziemy z tobą  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poroniłam ponad miesiąc temu. Nie miałam jeszcze miesiączki, ale zrobiłam już dwa testy ciążowe i oba wykazały wynik pozytywny. Czy jest to możliwe, żebym była w ciąży, czy po prostu jest to normalne, żeby wyniki były pozytywne po poronieniu?

----------


## mgielka111@gmail.com

> A u lekarza na usg nie byłaś? Nawet bety nie zrobiłaś?  Nie boisz się zw ciąża wciąż trwa? 4 tygodnie po kuracji test powinien być negatywny, blada kreska to wciąż kreska, czyli hormon ciążowy wciąż masz we krwii.


Ja robiłam2 usg nie jestem w ciąży. Arhrotec zadziałał dopiero po tygodniu. Po zażyciu małe krwawienie 4 dni. po tygodniu dostałam większe krwawienie, które trwało następny tydzień ( potworny ból brzucha, tydzień biegunki i wymioty). Kurację zaczęłam 21 grudnia dziś mamy 18 styczeń nadal krwawię, ale troszkę, w bardzo małych ilościach wraz ze śluzem-oczyszczają się pozostałości. Już po 1 usg dopochwowym powiedziano Mi, że nie jestem w ciąży, ale Beta wciąż rosła, po tygodniu zaczęła maleć ( razem zrobiłam 3 testy Beta HCG: na początku, kilka dni po zażyciu, gdzie jeszcze rosła, po 2 tygodniach zaczęła maleć a więc proces u każdego wygląda inaczej). Dla pewności zrobiłam usg dopochwowo u 2 ginekologa i ciąży nie ma. Zrobiłam test ok 10 stycznia ( 3 tygodnie od kuracji) nadal 2 kreski, a więc nie jest powiedziane, że od razu test będzie wskazywał 1 kreskę-zapytajcie Pań z organizacji WOW-test jest niewymierny-może wskazywać nawet do 4-5 tygodnia po kuracji arthroteckiem ciąże(tzn 2 kreski), gdyż w organizmie mogą występować śladowe ilości hormonu ciąży. Pewne natomiast jest Beta HCG oraz USG dopochwowe. Dziś mamy 18 stycznia zacżełam ponownie krwawić- ale po prostu dostałam okres. Beta ciąży nie wskazuje test natomiast jest mylący, więc idźcie do ginekologa zamiast się denerwować a nie słuchajcie głupot, że jeśli test wykonany po 2-3 tygodniach wskazuje 2 kreski tzn, że ciąza może być. Idźcie zrobić Beta HCG odczekajcie 4 dni zróbcie ponownie-jeśli spada to wszystko już wiadomo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poroniłam ponad miesiąc temu. Nie miałam jeszcze miesiączki, ale zrobiłam już dwa testy ciążowe i oba wykazały wynik pozytywny. Czy jest to możliwe, żebym była w ciąży, czy po prostu jest to normalne, żeby wyniki były pozytywne po poronieniu?


W swoim zapytaniu nie podała Pani informacji na temat wieku ciąży, którym doszło do poronienia. Przyjmuje się, iż podwyższony poziom gonadotropiny kosmówkowej obserwowany jest nawet do 6 tygodni po zakończeniu ciąży. W obecnej sytuacji (jeśli dochodziło do niezabezpieczonych zbliżeń) wskazana jest wizyta u ginekologa, który wykluczy ciążę wykonując transwaginalne badanie USG. Wydaje się jednak, iż ciąża jest wysoce mało prawdopodobna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robiłam2 usg nie jestem w ciąży. Arhrotec zadziałał dopiero po tygodniu. Po zażyciu małe krwawienie 4 dni. po tygodniu dostałam większe krwawienie, które trwało następny tydzień ( potworny ból brzucha, tydzień biegunki i wymioty). Kurację zaczęłam 21 grudnia dziś mamy 18 styczeń nadal krwawię, ale troszkę, w bardzo małych ilościach wraz ze śluzem-oczyszczają się pozostałości. Już po 1 usg dopochwowym powiedziano Mi, że nie jestem w ciąży, ale Beta wciąż rosła, po tygodniu zaczęła maleć ( razem zrobiłam 3 testy Beta HCG: na początku, kilka dni po zażyciu, gdzie jeszcze rosła, po 2 tygodniach zaczęła maleć a więc proces u każdego wygląda inaczej). Dla pewności zrobiłam usg dopochwowo u 2 ginekologa i ciąży nie ma. Zrobiłam test ok 10 stycznia ( 3 tygodnie od kuracji) nadal 2 kreski, a więc nie jest powiedziane, że od razu test będzie wskazywał 1 kreskę-zapytajcie Pań z organizacji WOW-test jest niewymierny-może wskazywać nawet do 4-5 tygodnia po kuracji arthroteckiem ciąże(tzn 2 kreski), gdyż w organizmie mogą występować śladowe ilości hormonu ciąży. Pewne natomiast jest Beta HCG oraz USG dopochwowe. Dziś mamy 18 stycznia zacżełam ponownie krwawić- ale po prostu dostałam okres. Beta ciąży nie wskazuje test natomiast jest mylący, więc idźcie do ginekologa zamiast się denerwować a nie słuchajcie głupot, że jeśli test wykonany po 2-3 tygodniach wskazuje 2 kreski tzn, że ciąza może być. Idźcie zrobić Beta HCG odczekajcie 4 dni zróbcie ponownie-jeśli spada to wszystko już wiadomo.


Dziekuje ci mgielka za ta wypowiedz,bo po dzisiejszych wpisach sie zdenerwowałam i nie wiedziałam co juz mam myslec,a tez jak ty robilam zabieg 21 grudnia i takie objawy jak ty mialam.no i te testy mnie zmylily tak jak pisalam wyzej.lekarza mam za pare dni bo takie terminy to pewnie do tego czasu wlosy na glowie by mi zsiwiały. tak jak pisałam nie mam zadnych objawów ciazy odkąd zazyłam art, a wczesniej bolace piersi młdłosci ranno,zawroty głowy,brzuch nadęty,itd..... Wszystko mineło jak reka odjoł. Pójdę spać troszke spokojniejsza.Dziekuje  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ela tak rodziłam już więc raczej chyba nie powinno być az tak źle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ela tak rodziłam już więc raczej chyba nie powinno być az tak źle


Eli to ty nie słuchaj bo ona czasami niewie chyba co pisze,z tego co widzę po jej wypowiedziach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A u lekarza na usg nie byłaś? Nawet bety nie zrobiłaś?  Nie boisz się zw ciąża wciąż trwa? 4 tygodnie po kuracji test powinien być negatywny, blada kreska to wciąż kreska, czyli hormon ciążowy wciąż masz we krwii.


Ela*** ale jak dziewczyna pisze ze wcześniejszy test robiła i wyszły jej kreski dwie mocne,a teraz zrobila kolejny test i kreska jest blada "a była po art .poronieniu" to jak myślisz co o tym świadczy? Kreska druga blada pojawia sie na poczatku wczesnej ciazy to wtedy dziewczyny niewiedza czy sa czy nie w ciazy , tak jest Elu?A ona była by w 11tyg tak jak pisze!Jak myślisz Elu jest mozliwość ze beta jej spada??? Bo ja mysle ze jej spada.Czemu Elu wprowadzasz dziewczyne w blad jak sama nie jestes doinformowana do końca?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## ELA***

> Ela*** ale jak dziewczyna pisze ze wcześniejszy test robiła i wyszły jej kreski dwie mocne,a teraz zrobila kolejny test i kreska jest blada "a była po art .poronieniu" to jak myślisz co o tym świadczy? Kreska druga blada pojawia sie na poczatku wczesnej ciazy to wtedy dziewczyny niewiedza czy sa czy nie w ciazy , tak jest Elu?A ona była by w 11tyg tak jak pisze!Jak myślisz Elu jest mozliwość ze beta jej spada??? Bo ja mysle ze jej spada.Czemu Elu wprowadzasz dziewczyne w blad jak sama nie jestes doinformowana do końca?


To co ja sobie myślę jest nie istotne. 
Istotne jest to ze powodzenia kuracji nie stwierdza się testem ciążowym, tylko badaniem usg dopochwowym, lub testem z krwi.  Testem to sobie można co najwyżej wrożyć.  Co by było gdyby okazało się że ona jednak w tym 11 tygodniu jest? Nic.fajnego prawda?  Więc chyba warto dmuchać na zimne w takiej sytuacji, i nie bawić się ciążowe testy do 6 tygodni po.

Bywają sytuacje że mimo krwawienia inskrzepow ciąża sie utrzymuje, i moim celem nie jest strasznie kogokolwiek, tylko uczulenie na szybkie w miarę możliwości sprawdzenie powodzenia zabiegu.
P.s. Byłam w ciąży nie raz, i zapewniam cię ze testy w wyższej ciąży ( Np. 22 tydzień)  Wcale nie wychodzą z obiema grubymi krechami, wręcz przeciwnie.  Co producent to inaczej to wygląda.

----------


## agata559

Sprzedam 12 tabletek za 200zl już z najszybszą wysyłką.

Mi wystarczyło 8 tabletek. 6tydzień. USG 3dni po zażyciu art wykazało brak ciąży ale liczne 'odpadki', które trzeba wyczyścić jak się nie chce mieć później problemów z zajściem w zdrową ciążę (najlepiej zgłosić się do szpitala). Raczej nie chcemy by resztki nam gniły  :Frown:  zdarza się, że organizm sam z siebie wszystko wydali. U mnie nie było takiej szansy i konieczne było łyżeczkowanie, choć z dnia na dzień to co miało wypaść się pomniejszało. Bo do szpitala przyjeli mnie dopiero tydzień po...NFZ;/... Zabieg trwa zaledwie 15minut. Przed, kilka wywiadów, pytania typu czy masz na coś uczulenie itp :P
Ja brałam 4tabletki doustnie, trzymałam około 15minut i połknęłam zapijając paroma łykami herbety. 
Krwawić zaczęłam dopiero po 2godzinach, więc po pierwszej dawce, drugą wzięłam po 3h, także 4 tabletki doustnie. Wtedy się zaczęła mocna biegunka i krwawienie. Baaardzo obfite. Choć brzuch zaczął mnie najmocniej boleć 4dnia.

agata559@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co ja sobie myślę jest nie istotne. 
> Istotne jest to ze powodzenia kuracji nie stwierdza się testem ciążowym, tylko badaniem usg dopochwowym, lub testem z krwi.  Testem to sobie można co najwyżej wrożyć.  Co by było gdyby okazało się że ona jednak w tym 11 tygodniu jest? Nic.fajnego prawda?  Więc chyba warto dmuchać na zimne w takiej sytuacji, i nie bawić się ciążowe testy do 6 tygodni po.
> 
> Bywają sytuacje że mimo krwawienia inskrzepow ciąża sie utrzymuje, i moim celem nie jest strasznie kogokolwiek, tylko uczulenie na szybkie w miarę możliwości sprawdzenie powodzenia zabiegu.
> P.s. Byłam w ciąży nie raz, i zapewniam cię ze testy w wyższej ciąży ( Np. 22 tydzień)  Wcale nie wychodzą z obiema grubymi krechami, wręcz przeciwnie.  Co producent to inaczej to wygląda.


Ja mysle ze dziewczyna sie jescze nie oczyscila,a co ja wiem od lekarki jak jest samo krwawienie to jest mozliwosc ciazy,ale jak juz jest krwawienie wydalanie skrzepow itp. to juz po ciazy.... Jak by byla dalej w ciazy to sobie zrobi jeszcze raz zabieg art ......

----------


## ELA***

Jasne że zrobi, i oby nie musiała. 
Dla tego żeby nie czekać na laskawce ginekologa na nfz, lepiej Dzień,dwa po przyjęciu art, pojechać na szpitalną,ginekologiczną izbę przyjęć, żeby zobaczyli co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam tanio   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl



teraz sprzedam tanio a stronę wcześniej:

Kupie

    Kupie tabletki cale opakowanie prosze pisac na e-mail i prosze wyslac od razu zdjecie tabletek agaciaaa0007@o2.pl 


hmm... handelek kwitnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam pytanie po kuracji art miałam krwawienie 14 dni skonczyło sie,ale po 7 dniach znów zaczełam plamic najpierw troszke taka brazowa mazia jak przed okresem na drugi dzien delikatnie krew z takim przezroczystym sluzem a na trzeci dzien krew no i male skrzepy ,krwawienie mam do dziś.Mam pytanie czy mozliwe ze dalej sie oczyszcza,czy cos jest nie tak???



tak, ja oczyszczałam się równo przez 35 dni... raz większe krwawienie raz mniejsze czasem krwotok, po 2 tygodniach wątróbki, a później lekkie plamienie i samo zanikło. fakt brałam hemorigan.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> teraz sprzedam tanio a stronę wcześniej:
> 
> Kupie
> 
>     Kupie tabletki cale opakowanie prosze pisac na e-mail i prosze wyslac od razu zdjecie tabletek agaciaaa0007@o2.pl 
> 
> 
> hmm... handelek kwitnie


a dokladnie na 20 stronie postu 'sprzedam nowe 20 sztuk prosto z apteki'  :Smile:  juz wczesniej to zauwazylam ze ta laska cos kreci, pisalam z nia nawet aprop tych tabletek bo potrzebowalam, pani zarzadala od razu platnosc z gory bo rzekomo zostala oszukana, ale jak poprosilam o zdjecia to juz nie odpisala  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny, mam do was pytanie bo nie wiem jak sobie poradzic  :Frown:  pracuje co drugi dzien na pol etatu, w tym tygodniu bede brala arthrotec... powiedzcie czy jak wezme wieczorem po pracy (przed dniem wolnym) to czy bede mogla isc do pracy czy brac sobie wolne? jakie to sa bole, jakie krwawienie? strasznie sie tego boje... nie wiem czego mam sie spodziewac  , jestem w 7 tygodniu ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wziełam pierwszą dawkę o 13 3 doustnie i 1 dopochwowo i nic sie nie dzieje .. jestem w 10-11 tyg

----------


## ELA***

Jeszcze masz czas na to żeby coś się zadzialo. 
Nie mieszaj drogi Podania. 
Albo wszystko dopochwowo albo wszystko doustnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, ja oczyszczałam się równo przez 35 dni... raz większe krwawienie raz mniejsze czasem krwotok, po 2 tygodniach wątróbki, a później lekkie plamienie i samo zanikło. fakt brałam hemorigan.


to samo mi przepisal lekarz  dzisiaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co ja sobie myślę jest nie istotne. 
> Istotne jest to ze powodzenia kuracji nie stwierdza się testem ciążowym, tylko badaniem usg dopochwowym, lub testem z krwi.  Testem to sobie można co najwyżej wrożyć.  Co by było gdyby okazało się że ona jednak w tym 11 tygodniu jest? Nic.fajnego prawda?  Więc chyba warto dmuchać na zimne w takiej sytuacji, i nie bawić się ciążowe testy do 6 tygodni po.
> 
> Bywają sytuacje że mimo krwawienia inskrzepow ciąża sie utrzymuje, i moim celem nie jest strasznie kogokolwiek, tylko uczulenie na szybkie w miarę możliwości sprawdzenie powodzenia zabiegu.
> P.s. Byłam w ciąży nie raz, i zapewniam cię ze testy w wyższej ciąży ( Np. 22 tydzień)  Wcale nie wychodzą z obiema grubymi krechami, wręcz przeciwnie.  Co producent to inaczej to wygląda.


Bylam dzis u lekarza bo tak sie wystraszyłam po tych twoich poradach.Zbadał mnie gin badaniem ginekologicznym i stwierdzil ze to jest okres a w dodatku konczy sie,przepisał mi hemorigen 3 razy dnia i duphaston...kazał przyjsc za pare dni na kontrole wtedy zleci badanie usg  i cytologie! Wiec beta hcg utrzymuje sie duzej niz 3 tyg i z tego ten test pozytywny ,bo ciaze 11 tyg chyba by wyczuł???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Smile:  sprzedam opakowanie z apteki  aaagata1992@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani wyżej ma oryginał. 
Można brać  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam o 16 druga dawke i zaobserwowalam ciemny sluz cos jak 'czop ' przed porodem odczuwam delikatny bol w dole plecow i brzucha .. nic poza tym

----------


## bydzia

kupię 10 tabletek w dobrej cenie kingapieee@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam Arthrotec 20 tab. w opakowaniu.(z apteki).agula04@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyleciałami jakby woda z krwią to normalne?  No istrzępy krwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyleciałami jakby woda z krwią to normalne?  No istrzępy krwi


a ktory to tydzien ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

okolo 11 tydz i caly czas leci krew , odczuwam jeszcze bol w dole plecow i twarde podbrzusze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no w 11 tygodniu to wody płodowe, powinnaś widzieć też większe tkanki, zarodek, skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Były duże skrzepy a zauwaze zarodek?  Nie chcę się temu przyglądać po prostu jutro pojadę do szpitala chyba albo i dziś w nocy i się dowiem czy się oczyscilo wszystko nie wiem co robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i brać trzecią dawkę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 10 tabletek. Pilne  kingapiee@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tamten mail byl zly pisac na ten co wyzej kingapiee@wp.pl pilne!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę prosić ta panią o kontakt


> Juz pisałam.  2 tabletki co trzy godziny dopochwowo.  W tak wysokiej ciąży ta droga podania jest skuteczniejsza.
> Tabletki muszą być lekko zwilzone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę prosić ta panią o kontakt


No co tam  :Smile: ?

----------


## ladydi

Ja się tak głowie skąd wyście wzięli te dawkowanie dopochwowe? I na strone poradniczej i u ginekologa dostalam wskazanie do doustnego przyjecia leku bez twardego rdzenia , ktory wyczuwalny jest po 4 minutach i odrazu go wyciągamy i reszte trzymamy.... 
krew skrzepy, drgawki , będą normalne oraz to ze pierw peknie pecherz plodowy bo to juz zarodek a wy zaczniecie go rodzic. Pierw udajcie sie do ginekologa albo chociaz napiszcie do kogos kto to stosowal. I nie kupujcie nic przez internet uda wam sie jak nie w aptece to porozmawiajcie z lekarzem obojetnie jakim uwierzcie wiecej rozumieja niz wam sie wydaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę, nie głów się już tylko poczytaj, że misoprostol można przyjmować również dopochwowo

h ttps://consult.womenhelp.org/pl/page/378/medical-abortion#_edn1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko zaczęło się 29 grudnia, spóźniał mi sie okres już 5 dzień, wiedzialam, że cos jest nie tak.. Postanowiłam kupic dwa testy. No i ciach dwa pozytywne, jak to zobaczyłam to przeżyłam szok, z jednej strony załamanie a z drugiej jeszcze większa załamka.. JA I DZIECKO?! Ja sama jestem dzieckiem, no dobrze przy dziecku człowiek może sie ogarnać, ale ja nawet nie miałabym perspektyw, żeby miało ono dogodne życie, nie chciałam go krzywdzić.. Czytałam na forum, że można wywołac poronienie przez Arthrotec, postanowiłam go kupić, zszokowana kupiłam go od jakiejś dziewczyny na forum jak najszybciej.. przesylke dostalam dwa dni od zamówienia. 6 stycznia godzina 23 wzielam pierwsza dawkę Art 4 tabletki pod język ale brałam znacznie w inny sposób niż dziewczyny opisują, wzielam tabletki do buzi i wziełam lyka wody, czekałam az się rozpuszczą i wyjęłam rdzeń, a później normalnie przelknelam, powiem szczerze, że nic się nie dzialo, czułam sie bardzo dobrze, tak dobrze, że zapomniałam o kolejnej dawce za 3 godziny bo zasnełam.. Ale podziałało juz po pierwszej dawce, na podpasce widziałam lekkie krwawienie, 7 stydznia o godzinie 10 poprawilam 4 tabletki i tak samo jak wczesniej, i za 3 godziny 2 tab, lekkie skurcze i wylatywanie skrzepów, jedyny minus jakby był to ciągle latanie do toalety, miałam straszna biegunkę. ale teraz jest 10 styczen i wszystko jest okej krwawie do tej pory, tak jakby skąpa miesiączka. Jak myslicie udało sie? w Poniedziałek ide na usg, mam nadzieje, że wszystko będzie okej.. aaaa i dodam, że byłam 4/5 tygodniu ciazy. Na usg pęcherzyk 3mm, bez zarodka.
> 
> Ps: Jakby, któras chciała Art, to niech napisze.. Kupiłam dwa opakowania na wszelki wypadek, a mi starczyło jedno, chetnie sprzedam bo jest mi zbedne.


witam, czy nadal moglabys odsprzedac opakowanie i jesli tak to w jakiej cenie

----------


## ladydi

Owszem zgodze sie że sam składnik ten jest przyjmowany dopochwowo. Ale z arthortek powinnien byc przyjmowany dosustnie, poniewaz najwazniejsze to pozbycie sie rdzenia , ktory powoduje zmiejszone dzialanie skurczowe na ulotce pisze o tym bardzo wyraźnie.  Sama przerabialam to forum i na tyle ile prob widzialam nie udanych juz sama watpilam jednak po konsultacji z ginekologiem bylam przekonana ze za dzialala i uwazam ze wiekszosc nie stosuje odpowiednich dawek i nie zaleca sie do instrukcji.  Co mnie przeraza bo wiele rad tutaj moga zaszkodzic....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moglby sie ktos odezwac na maila w sprawie kupna tabletek ?! Prosze o kontakt kingapiee@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Owszem zgodze sie że sam składnik ten jest przyjmowany dopochwowo. Ale z arthortek powinnien byc przyjmowany dosustnie, poniewaz najwazniejsze to pozbycie sie rdzenia , ktory powoduje zmiejszone dzialanie skurczowe na ulotce pisze o tym bardzo wyraźnie.  Sama przerabialam to forum i na tyle ile prob widzialam nie udanych juz sama watpilam jednak po konsultacji z ginekologiem bylam przekonana ze za dzialala i uwazam ze wiekszosc nie stosuje odpowiednich dawek i nie zaleca sie do instrukcji.  Co mnie przeraza bo wiele rad tutaj moga zaszkodzic....



Akurat tu się mylisz bo diclofenak nie wchłania się przez śluzówke. 
Polscy lekarze o farmakologicznej aborcji wiedzą tyle co papież o dobrym bzykanku.  
Nie ufala bym im za nadto. 
Jeśli macie jakiekolwiek pytania lub wątpliwości dotyczące aborcji farmakologicznej, piszcie lepiej do womenhelp.org. 
Na pewni wiedzą więcej niż nie jeden polski betonowy lekarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek kontakt. barcelona1237@o2.pl mogę wysłac zdjęcia. z data odbiór ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## ELA***

> Owszem zgodze sie że sam składnik ten jest przyjmowany dopochwowo. Ale z arthortek powinnien byc przyjmowany dosustnie, poniewaz najwazniejsze to pozbycie sie rdzenia , ktory powoduje zmiejszone dzialanie skurczowe na ulotce pisze o tym bardzo wyraźnie.  Sama przerabialam to forum i na tyle ile prob widzialam nie udanych juz sama watpilam jednak po konsultacji z ginekologiem bylam przekonana ze za dzialala i uwazam ze wiekszosc nie stosuje odpowiednich dawek i nie zaleca sie do instrukcji.  Co mnie przeraza bo wiele rad tutaj moga zaszkodzic....


Dokładnie. 
Baba babie, każda najmadrzejsza, a rady typu, popij to szybciej się rozpuszczą na pewno w niczym nie pomogą  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem po zażyciu art... Po trzech dawkach. było po wszystkim troche bolało krwawienie. dość duże jak na 5 tc po tygodniu szpital. i lyzeczkowanie.powodzenia

----------


## ladydi

I tu sie mylisz. Wiesz czym lekarze pozbywaja sie obumarly zarodek? Wlasnie ze tym i niestety wiekszosc biednycbiednych kobiet czeka w kiblach szpitalnych na to. Zgadzam sie ze konsultacje pierw z tym serwisem ale lepiej tez zeby Cie lekarz kontrolowal niz opierac sie na ttm forum.  Dzieki temu przezylam to bez szoku i bez obaw. A to co tu czytam te wymyslone dawki nawet na women masz dawkowanie wiec po co kombinowac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej  sprzedam opakowanie z apteki  aaagata1992@o2.pl


witam, czy nadal aktualne? jaka cena za 20 tabletek?

----------


## ELA***

> I tu sie mylisz. Wiesz czym lekarze pozbywaja sie obumarly zarodek? Wlasnie ze tym i niestety wiekszosc biednycbiednych kobiet czeka w kiblach szpitalnych na to. Zgadzam sie ze konsultacje pierw z tym serwisem ale lepiej tez zeby Cie lekarz kontrolowal niz opierac sie na ttm forum.  Dzieki temu przezylam to bez szoku i bez obaw. A to co tu czytam te wymyslone dawki nawet na women masz dawkowanie wiec po co kombinowac?


Owszem. 
Ale lekarze w polskich szpitalach usuwają albo już martwe ciążę, albo terminuja ciążę bardzo wysokie  a do tego są juz zupełnie inne wytyczne. 
Na aborcji do 9 tc nie znają się ni jak, i nieraz to udowodnili, bo z raportem who nie mieli doczynienia chyba nigdy. 
Zalecają dziewczynom dawkowanie wzięte z sufitu typu 10 tabletek na raz do pochwy, albo dwie tabletki, co 24 godziny... 
Skąd to się bierze?  Ano może stąd że nikt ich tego dawkowania nie nauczył bo po co? Aborcja w Polsce była jest i Będzie nielegalna.

----------


## ladydi

To bardzo słaby ginekolog bo ja dostalam dokladnie taki nakaz dawkowania jak na women plus dokladne informacje co mnie czeka . Wszystko zalezy od ginekologa ale zawsze lepiej byc pod kontrola. Ja sama bylam w 12 tyg nawet koncu i uwierz , ze gdyby nie to ze wiedzialam dokladnie co i jak to po wpisach ktore sa tutaj po 2 dawce dala bym spokoj albo sie zalamala. Tak samo jak czytam o kupnie tabletek sama w nie jednej aptece bylam obrazana i olewana ale udalo sie. Bedzie dobrze wystarczy tylko zgodnie. Jest zakazana co nawet wedlug mojego ginekologa jest kompletna bzdura. Tylko ze musimy tutaj dawac rady potrzebne a nie wymyslone rady po tutaj wlasnie czytam o takich dawkach i lapie sie za głowę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To bardzo słaby ginekolog bo ja dostalam dokladnie taki nakaz dawkowania jak na women plus dokladne informacje co mnie czeka . Wszystko zalezy od ginekologa ale zawsze lepiej byc pod kontrola. Ja sama bylam w 12 tyg nawet koncu i uwierz , ze gdyby nie to ze wiedzialam dokladnie co i jak to po wpisach ktore sa tutaj po 2 dawce dala bym spokoj albo sie zalamala. Tak samo jak czytam o kupnie tabletek sama w nie jednej aptece bylam obrazana i olewana ale udalo sie. Bedzie dobrze wystarczy tylko zgodnie. Jest zakazana co nawet wedlug mojego ginekologa jest kompletna bzdura. Tylko ze musimy tutaj dawac rady potrzebne a nie wymyslone rady po tutaj wlasnie czytam o takich dawkach i lapie sie za głowę


to jakie są najskuteczniejsze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, czy nadal aktualne? jaka cena za 20 tabletek?


prosze pisac na e-maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jakie są najskuteczniejsze ?


Najskuteczniejsze to 5 tab pod jezyk 30 minut i połknac za 3 godziny następne 5 i za 3 godziny następne,a jak nie pomoże  to za 3 godziny następne i tak do skutku ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś wiedźma za wsią skrobała, a teraz tabletki kupione w internecie wciskaja w otwory ciała. Kiedyś było co łaska ,a teraz wywalają bajońskie sumy za lek przeciwzapalny.Głupia zdziro naucz sie swojego cyklu,a jak jesteś oporna na tę wiedze , wysterylizuj się i głupie geny nie pójdą w świat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web który został mi zwrócony po długiej walce z celnym a zamawiałam go z pół roku temu. Teraz jest mi nie potrzebny.  Pisać na iwka0810@gmail.com Poradziłam sobie oczywiście z arthrotekiem i  dopiero za 4 razem się udało , mimo prawidłowego dawkowania przy pierwszych 3 próbach nic się nie działo,  dziewczyny to zależy od WASZEGO organizmu jak szybko podziała, bo z artchortekiem to różnie bywa.

----------


## załamka

po pierwszej próbie art. ciąża obumarła,a zarodek został,lekarz zaaplikował mi po tym 4 tabl rozkruszone bez środków dopochwowo,po kilku godz wyleciało pare skrzepów ,po dwóch dniach obfite krwawienie które trwało dwa dni,teraz trochę różowego sluzu,wizyte mam dopiero w poniedziałek ,myślicie że udało się już na dobre?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art,12 tabletek.  Kogo polecacie?

----------


## ladydi

Masz na women web napisane nie 5 a 4 co trzy godziny z wypluciem  rdzenia , w przypadku ciazy wiekszej niz 12 tyg dawka tabletek sie zmniejsza do 2 tabletek. Io tym by wypluc rdzen nalezy jak najszybciej pamietac czuc rdzen po 4 minutach wypluwamy go i trzymamy dalej tabletki. Najlepiej tez kupic podpaski po ciazy zeby krwawienue nie bylo uporczywe, najlepiej  byc z kims nie samej bo np ja dostalam mocnych drgawek i ledwo szlam , musisz pamietac ze czym pozniejsza ciaza tym mocniejsze skurcze bo wypierany jest zarodek. Nie nalezy panikowac bo moze dojsc do poronienia w ciagu 24 godzin.

----------


## ladydi

> po pierwszej próbie art. ciąża obumarła,a zarodek został,lekarz zaaplikował mi po tym 4 tabl rozkruszone bez środków dopochwowo,po kilku godz wyleciało pare skrzepów ,po dwóch dniach obfite krwawienie które trwało dwa dni,teraz trochę różowego sluzu,wizyte mam dopiero w poniedziałek ,myślicie że udało się już na dobre?


A ciaza w ktorym tyg? Skrzepy to dobrze ale zarodek albo jajo powinno wyleciec

----------


## ladydi

> po pierwszej próbie art. ciąża obumarła,a zarodek został,lekarz zaaplikował mi po tym 4 tabl rozkruszone bez środków dopochwowo,po kilku godz wyleciało pare skrzepów ,po dwóch dniach obfite krwawienie które trwało dwa dni,teraz trochę różowego sluzu,wizyte mam dopiero w poniedziałek ,myślicie że udało się już na dobre?


A ciaza w ktorym tyg? Skrzepy to dobrze ale zarodek albo jajo powinno wyleciec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyznam szczerze, ze bedzie to moja pierwsza wizyta. Czesc dziewczyn pisze, ze idzie sie z nimi dogadac. Teraz sie tylko zastanawiam, kto bedzie bardziej podatny na prosby o Arthortec, badz jakies rady w sprawie poronienia?  Wg mnie kobiety bywaja wredne, zas faceci... no coz.. dziwnie isc do faceta.. 
Prosze doradzcie cos

----------


## załamka

to był 6 tydzień

----------


## załamka

pan czy pani to chyba nie az tak istotne,ja byłam u faceta i jest naprawdę ok,najlepiej gdyby Ci poleciła jakaś zaufana znajoma,pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 12 tabletek (zostało mi po moim użytku - mi wystarczyło 8  :Smile:  )
agata559@poczta.fm

----------


## ladydi

> Przyznam szczerze, ze bedzie to moja pierwsza wizyta. Czesc dziewczyn pisze, ze idzie sie z nimi dogadac. Teraz sie tylko zastanawiam, kto bedzie bardziej podatny na prosby o Arthortec, badz jakies rady w sprawie poronienia?  Wg mnie kobiety bywaja wredne, zas faceci... no coz.. dziwnie isc do faceta.. 
> Prosze doradzcie cos


Facet zdecydowanie sa bardziej ludzcy niz kobiety niestety te sa okropne. 6tyg to juz powinno bylo cos widac w skrzepach a jak dol brzucha miękki? Idz do faceta pogadaj uwierz mi oni rozumieja

----------


## ladydi

> Przyznam szczerze, ze bedzie to moja pierwsza wizyta. Czesc dziewczyn pisze, ze idzie sie z nimi dogadac. Teraz sie tylko zastanawiam, kto bedzie bardziej podatny na prosby o Arthortec, badz jakies rady w sprawie poronienia?  Wg mnie kobiety bywaja wredne, zas faceci... no coz.. dziwnie isc do faceta.. 
> Prosze doradzcie cos


Facet zdecydowanie sa bardziej ludzcy niz kobiety niestety te sa okropne. 6tyg to juz powinno bylo cos widac w skrzepach a jak dol brzucha miękki? Idz do faceta pogadaj uwierz mi oni rozumieja

----------


## ladydi

A dol brzucha masz miękki? Po utracie nie powinnas czuc nabrzmienia. Kurcze najlepiej idz na usg i moze inny ginekolog warszawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie art,12 tabletek.  Kogo polecacie?


Ja mam na sprzedanie 12 tabletek, które mi zostały.
agata559@poczta.fm

----------


## mcagma

w  sobotę zażyłam co 3 godz. 4 tabletki pod język prócz skąpego plamienia nic. od niedzieli nawet plamienia nie ma. jak długo czekać na jakiś efekt?? poradźcie bo warjuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam iga.lada@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukając tabletek na tym wlasnie forum. Natknęłam sie na oszusta który, poprosili o zaliczkę, wyslal zdjecia z orginalnymi tabletkami z dzisiejsza datą. A na przesyłkę czekam już dwa tygodnie ;( nie rozumiem ludzi którzy zarabiają na takim czymś. Dość że czlowiek czeka z niecierpliwością, boi sie co to będzie i jak wszystko zadziała, to jeszcze taki oszust nie odpisuje w ogóle nie daje jakiej kolwiek odpowiedzi. Po prostu aż szkoda slów.

Więc ponawiam pytanie czy jest ktoś kto ma art i jest w stanie jak najszybciej mi odsprzedać,gdyż nie mogę czekać. I licze na oferty nie od jakiś oszustów.

a co do tego 'uczciwego' sprzedawcy. To postanowilam tak tego nie zostawiać.

----------


## ladydi

> w  sobotę zażyłam co 3 godz. 4 tabletki pod język prócz skąpego plamienia nic. od niedzieli nawet plamienia nie ma. jak długo czekać na jakiś efekt?? poradźcie bo warjuje.


Ktory tyg ciąży?

----------


## mcagma

> Ktory tyg ciąży?


to 4 tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktory tyg ciąży?


czwarty tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czwarty tydzień


ja wzielam 3 dawki po 4 tab co 3 godziny dopochwowo zaczelam o 20 i o 5 rano bylo po wszystkim u mnie metoda dopochwowa byla skuteczniejsza bylam w 5tc.pozdro

----------


## mcagma

> ja wzielam 3 dawki po 4 tab co 3 godziny dopochwowo zaczelam o 20 i o 5 rano bylo po wszystkim u mnie metoda dopochwowa byla skuteczniejsza bylam w 5tc.pozdro


dopochwowo - jak dawkowanie możesz opisać??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dopochwowo - jak dawkowanie możesz opisać??


po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny wkladasz jak najglebiej zeby dobrze sie rozpuscily i nie wysuneły mi wystarczylo 8  mialam 12 te 3 pozostale wzielam na wszelki wypadek tak w razie W...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny wkladasz jak najglebiej zeby dobrze sie rozpuscily i nie wysuneły mi wystarczylo 8  mialam 12 te 3 pozostale wzielam na wszelki wypadek tak w razie w...


sory 4 pozostale nie 3 pomylilam sie...

----------


## mcagma

> sory 4 pozostale nie 3 pomylilam sie...


dzięki serdeczne. nie masz może zaufanego kontaktu na zakup. ja za swój zapłaciłam ostatnio kosmiczne pieniądze  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzięki serdeczne. nie masz może zaufanego kontaktu na zakup. ja za swój zapłaciłam ostatnio kosmiczne pieniądze


Mam sama od niego bralam i tez sie balam ze bedzie lipa ale okazal sie uczciwy jednak za 12 tab 160zl+przesyłka a w aptece kosztuje 20tab 38zl roznica jest ogromna no ale nie kazdy ma mozliwosc zalatwienia sobie tych ''cukiereczkow'' na recepte od lekarza moze odebrac kobieta(mysle ze to zona)kontakt przez caly czas do momentu otrzymania przesylki paczka jest z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy listonoszu podaj meila to napisze ci nr.pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy mogłabyś opisac jak brałaś artrotec w 12 tyg. ciąży i czy te rdzenie trzeba wypluwać? z  womenhelp napisali mi że całe tabletki trzeba trzymać pod językiem 30 minut, proszę napisz jak ty to przechodziłaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie dziewczyny po art oczysczam sie juz 3tydzien krew raz więcej raz mniej skrzepy itd.ale jest juz 3 tydzie wsumie i teraz oprócz skrzepów i krwi wylatuja zemnie jakieś dziwne kawałki takie cos jak watróbka drobiowa czy to jest normalne?? Czy mam sie czegoś obawiać?

----------


## ladydi

> czy mogłabyś opisac jak brałaś artrotec w 12 tyg. ciąży i czy te rdzenie trzeba wypluwać? z  womenhelp napisali mi że całe tabletki trzeba trzymać pod językiem 30 minut, proszę napisz jak ty to przechodziłaś.


Opisze. Pierw postaralam sie , zeby na pewno moj chlopak bedzie przy mnie. Rozlozylismy lozko zaopatrzylam sir w podpaski po ciazowe zalozylam i o 18 wzielam pierwsza dawke czyli 4 tabletki pod jezyk (mnie nie parzyły ) po 3-4 minutach jezykiem odszukalam rdzen z kazdej tabletki i wyplulam. Odrazu dostalam drgawek weszlam pod koc i czekalam przez 3 hnic drgawki bol plecow macicy i piersi ale lekkie o 21kolejne 4 tabletki powtorzylam czynosc ( po wypluciu rdzenia 30 min w buzi) i znowu mocne drgawki i kolo 24 parcie na pecherz mocne skulona szlam do lazienki i pierw wody plodowe po czym kolejna dawka i o 2 w nocy poronilam dopiero po bylo mnostwo krwi , poronilam zarodek jak i lozysko. Czulam sie jak po porodzie brzuch miekki zmeczenie i poczucie ze jest po. Nie radze patrzec w muszle ja to zrobilam imoze dlatego tu jestem bo to trauma. Po wszystkim lekka biegunka ale zauwazylam ze organizm sie oczyscil z nadmiaru leku.....

----------


## ladydi

> czy mogłabyś opisac jak brałaś artrotec w 12 tyg. ciąży i czy te rdzenie trzeba wypluwać? z  womenhelp napisali mi że całe tabletki trzeba trzymać pod językiem 30 minut, proszę napisz jak ty to przechodziłaś.


Opisze. Pierw postaralam sie , zeby na pewno moj chlopak bedzie przy mnie. Rozlozylismy lozko zaopatrzylam sir w podpaski po ciazowe zalozylam i o 18 wzielam pierwsza dawke czyli 4 tabletki pod jezyk (mnie nie parzyły ) po 3-4 minutach jezykiem odszukalam rdzen z kazdej tabletki i wyplulam. Odrazu dostalam drgawek weszlam pod koc i czekalam przez 3 hnic drgawki bol plecow macicy i piersi ale lekkie o 21kolejne 4 tabletki powtorzylam czynosc ( po wypluciu rdzenia 30 min w buzi) i znowu mocne drgawki i kolo 24 parcie na pecherz mocne skulona szlam do lazienki i pierw wody plodowe po czym kolejna dawka i o 2 w nocy poronilam dopiero po bylo mnostwo krwi , poronilam zarodek jak i lozysko. Czulam sie jak po porodzie brzuch miekki zmeczenie i poczucie ze jest po. Nie radze patrzec w muszle ja to zrobilam imoze dlatego tu jestem bo to trauma. Po wszystkim lekka biegunka ale zauwazylam ze organizm sie oczyscil z nadmiaru leku.....

----------


## mcagma

> Mam sama od niego bralam i tez sie balam ze bedzie lipa ale okazal sie uczciwy jednak za 12 tab 160zl+przesyłka a w aptece kosztuje 20tab 38zl roznica jest ogromna no ale nie kazdy ma mozliwosc zalatwienia sobie tych ''cukiereczkow'' na recepte od lekarza moze odebrac kobieta(mysle ze to zona)kontakt przez caly czas do momentu otrzymania przesylki paczka jest z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy listonoszu podaj meila to napisze ci nr.pozdro


mcagma@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A wy po wszystkim zglaszacie się do szpitala czy lekarza? I co mówicie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się zgłosiłam. Arth wziełam równo 12 dni temu .
 Po 1 dawce (brałam 4 tabl pod język co 3 h) dreszcze. Mój chłopak był obok - poszliśmy na spacer bo chciałam chodzić by szybciej ruszyło. Brzuch bolał - ale  mało . Po 2 h po 1 dawce dostałam silnej biegunki i już pojawiło się krwawienie jak przy okresie.
 2 dawka- dreszcze i lekka temp -37.5. Krwawienie coraz bardziej obfite ból brzucha umiakowany (ale ja jestem odporna bo już po porodzie  :Smile: 
3 dawka- krwawienie krwawienie krwawienie , dreszcze .

Po ok 10 h pojechałam do szpitala z krwawieniem - nie oczysciłam sie do konca -zostałam w szpitalu na noc rano łyżeczkowanie -10 min i po 5 h- do domu .

Byłam w 5/6 tc .

Art działa !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje art. Nie zostali wam ? Chętnie odkupie.. Proszę o kontakt syga.aa@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szanowne Panie. Będąc w 4 tyg. ciazy zazylam arthrotec 4tabletki pod jezyk na pol godz. i tak 3 razy
co 3godz. Oczywiscie objawy byly ksiazkowe - dreszcze, biegunka, goraczka, skurcze
I krwawienie. Zeby miec 100% pewnosc, powtorzylam zabieg nastepnego dnia poniewaz zostalo mi 8 tabl... koszmar sie powtorzyl, jednak samo krwawienie trwalo godzine i na tym koniec. Po kilku dniach udalam sie do lekarza i.. ku mojemu zaskoczeniu uslyszalam bicie serca dziecka! Moj Boze, niby to piekne... ale jednoczesnie przezylam koszmar. Jeszcze tego samego dnia zalatwilam kolejna dawke lekow. Przed zazyciem przygotowalam sie, kupilam zestaw duzych podpasek, apap na bole, lek na zmniejszenie krwawienia w przypadku obfitego krwotoku. Zazylam pierwsza dawke o godz 15" i juz po 30 min trzymania ich pod jezykiem mialam skurcze i dreszcze. Nie ukrywam, ze przy trzeciej probie majac to swinstwo w ustach mialam odruchy wymiotne! Po godzinie byla biegunka i pierwsze krwawienia. Po 3h kolejna dawka, 4 tabl pod jezyk... cala jama ustna byla juz popalona i krwawila... cos okropnego. Krwawienie sie nasilo.. po godzinie wyplynelo ze mnie cos wiekszego niz sama krew (nie mialam odwagi grzebac w toalecie i przygladac sie temu blizej). O 21" wzielam ostatnie 4tabl. i umeczona bolem, goraczka, biegunka, zazylam garsc apapu i poszlam spac. Obudzilam sie w nocy, podpaska byla cala zakrwawiona, a w toalecie wyplynelo ze mnie znowu cos duzego. Umeczona, wstalam o 5" i poszlam do pracy. Przez kolejny tydzien mialam krwawienie, lecialy skrzepy ze sluzem w kolorze czekolady... zakladam, ze organizm sie oczyszczał. Na szczescie obylo sie bez lekow na krwotok czy tez wizyty w szpitalu. Tak wiec... u mnie udalo sie za trzecim razem... Przezycie jest straszne, momentami myslalam, ze umieram. Nie zycze nikumu takich przejsc. Trzymam za Was kciuki i wierze, ze robicie to bo musicie.

----------


## ELA***

> Szanowne Panie. Będąc w 4 tyg. ciazy zazylam arthrotec 4tabletki pod jezyk na pol godz. i tak 3 razy
> co 3godz. Oczywiscie objawy byly ksiazkowe - dreszcze, biegunka, goraczka, skurcze
> I krwawienie. Zeby miec 100% pewnosc, powtorzylam zabieg nastepnego dnia poniewaz zostalo mi 8 tabl... koszmar sie powtorzyl, jednak samo krwawienie trwalo godzine i na tym koniec. Po kilku dniach udalam sie do lekarza i.. ku mojemu zaskoczeniu uslyszalam bicie serca dziecka! Moj Boze, niby to piekne... ale jednoczesnie przezylam koszmar. Jeszcze tego samego dnia zalatwilam kolejna dawke lekow. Przed zazyciem przygotowalam sie, kupilam zestaw duzych podpasek, apap na bole, lek na zmniejszenie krwawienia w przypadku obfitego krwotoku. Zazylam pierwsza dawke o godz 15" i juz po 30 min trzymania ich pod jezykiem mialam skurcze i dreszcze. Nie ukrywam, ze przy trzeciej probie majac to swinstwo w ustach mialam odruchy wymiotne! Po godzinie byla biegunka i pierwsze krwawienia. Po 3h kolejna dawka, 4 tabl pod jezyk... cala jama ustna byla juz popalona i krwawila... cos okropnego. Krwawienie sie nasilo.. po godzinie wyplynelo ze mnie cos wiekszego niz sama krew (nie mialam odwagi grzebac w toalecie i przygladac sie temu blizej). O 21" wzielam ostatnie 4tabl. i umeczona bolem, goraczka, biegunka, zazylam garsc apapu i poszlam spac. Obudzilam sie w nocy, podpaska byla cala zakrwawiona, a w toalecie wyplynelo ze mnie znowu cos duzego. Umeczona, wstalam o 5" i poszlam do pracy. Przez kolejny tydzien mialam krwawienie, lecialy skrzepy ze sluzem w kolorze czekolady... zakladam, ze organizm sie oczyszczał. Na szczescie obylo sie bez lekow na krwotok czy tez wizyty w szpitalu. Tak wiec... u mnie udalo sie za trzecim razem... Przezycie jest straszne, momentami myslalam, ze umieram. Nie zycze nikumu takich przejsc. Trzymam za Was kciuki i wierze, ze robicie to bo musicie.


A sprawdzilas u lekarza czy wszystko ok? Po całej akcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A sprawdzilas u lekarza czy wszystko ok? Po całej akcji?


Jutro ide do lekarza, wczesniej nie moglam, a pozniej bylam na urlopie. Czuje sie inaczej, "lzej", nie mam
Mdlosci, ktore towarzuszyly mi 24h/dobe... koszmar. Mysle, ze sie powiodlo. Jutro napisze post po wizycie u lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Kupię Arthrotec, ale w celu uniknięcia oszustwa, o których czasem piszecie, chciałabym go kupić na terenie Poznania (lub okolic-podjadę gdzie się da) z odbiorem osobistym. Mam trudną sytuację finansową i mogę w chwili obecnej wydać na nie 150zł. 
Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie informacje na temat ilości tabletek, którą możecie mi sprzedać za tę cenę w Poznaniu. Jeżeli znajdzie się taka dobra duszyczka w moim mieście to tutaj jest mój mail: jolkaswidrek@gmail.com
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szanowne Panie. Będąc w 4 tyg. ciazy zazylam arthrotec 4tabletki pod jezyk na pol godz. i tak 3 razy
> co 3godz. Oczywiscie objawy byly ksiazkowe - dreszcze, biegunka, goraczka, skurcze
> I krwawienie. Zeby miec 100% pewnosc, powtorzylam zabieg nastepnego dnia poniewaz zostalo mi 8 tabl... koszmar sie powtorzyl, jednak samo krwawienie trwalo godzine i na tym koniec. Po kilku dniach udalam sie do lekarza i.. ku mojemu zaskoczeniu uslyszalam bicie serca dziecka! Moj Boze, niby to piekne... ale jednoczesnie przezylam koszmar. Jeszcze tego samego dnia zalatwilam kolejna dawke lekow. Przed zazyciem przygotowalam sie, kupilam zestaw duzych podpasek, apap na bole, lek na zmniejszenie krwawienia w przypadku obfitego krwotoku. Zazylam pierwsza dawke o godz 15" i juz po 30 min trzymania ich pod jezykiem mialam skurcze i dreszcze. Nie ukrywam, ze przy trzeciej probie majac to swinstwo w ustach mialam odruchy wymiotne! Po godzinie byla biegunka i pierwsze krwawienia. Po 3h kolejna dawka, 4 tabl pod jezyk... cala jama ustna byla juz popalona i krwawila... cos okropnego. Krwawienie sie nasilo.. po godzinie wyplynelo ze mnie cos wiekszego niz sama krew (nie mialam odwagi grzebac w toalecie i przygladac sie temu blizej). O 21" wzielam ostatnie 4tabl. i umeczona bolem, goraczka, biegunka, zazylam garsc apapu i poszlam spac. Obudzilam sie w nocy, podpaska byla cala zakrwawiona, a w toalecie wyplynelo ze mnie znowu cos duzego. Umeczona, wstalam o 5" i poszlam do pracy. Przez kolejny tydzien mialam krwawienie, lecialy skrzepy ze sluzem w kolorze czekolady... zakladam, ze organizm sie oczyszczał. Na szczescie obylo sie bez lekow na krwotok czy tez wizyty w szpitalu. Tak wiec... u mnie udalo sie za trzecim razem... Przezycie jest straszne, momentami myslalam, ze umieram. Nie zycze nikumu takich przejsc. Trzymam za Was kciuki i wierze, ze robicie to bo musicie.


aż ciężko uwierzyć, bo mi wystarczyło 8 tabletek Art w 5tygodniu, wizyta u gina który skierował mnie do szpitala na wyczyszczenie i po sprawie  :Embarrassment: 
możliwe, że 4tydzień to za wcześnie, słyszałam, że 6 jest najodpowiedniejszy, ale dlaczego to nie mam pojęcia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dawkować w 10tc? Czy jakieś szczególne dawkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny chcę was ostrzec przed oszustami na tym forum. Piszą że mają tabletki. A przesyłają apap w opakowaniu po art. Potrafią przesyłać zdjęcia z prawdziwymi, realnymi tabletkami, natomiast w przesyłce ich nie ma. Inni każą płacić z góry, jeszcze inni niby wysłali przesyłkę a ona nie dochodzi do nadawcy. Nie są w stanie potwierdzić wysłania paczki, żądają pieniędzy a nawet grożą. Zgroza. W tych czasach inni żerują na cudzym nieszczęściu. Uważajcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zalezy jak kto trafi. Ja mialam zdjecia i placilam z gory. Wypytalam o rozne rzeczy na ten temat zeby wiedziec ze ktos to przyzyl jak to kazdy pisze i rzeczywiscie mi sie udalo. Dziewczyny pytajcie i pytajcie, wypytajcie o wszystko na ten temat bo na niektore pytania normalne ci oszusci nie sa w stanie odpowiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny,
Co sądzicie na temat tej strony?- naciaze.eu.pn 
Czy któraś z Was korzystała z ich usług?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec, Poznan 
> 100 zl


Witam, chętnie kupię z odbiorem osobistym.
Pozdrawiam- jolkaswidrek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyglada na kolejna lichwiarska strone typu tabletkiporonne.pl
ciekawe skad maja ru486 i nawet jakas fikcyjna pania "kamila recka" prowadzi niby oddzial,
nawet niby przyjmuja 14 dni reklamacje, tego jeszcze nie grali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wyglada na kolejna lichwiarska strone typu tabletkiporonne.pl
> ciekawe skad maja ru486 i nawet jakas fikcyjna pania "kamila recka" prowadzi niby oddzial,
> nawet niby przyjmuja 14 dni reklamacje, tego jeszcze nie grali


Znalazłam informacje, że ta strona jest oszustwem. Dodatkowo taka informacja pojawia się womenonwaves

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam do odsprzedania 36 tab art czyli na dwa zestawy moge podzielic zostaly mi niewykorzystane kupione w aptece w tym tygodniu ktos jest chetny?A.


Ja byłabym bardzo chętna. jolkaswidrek@gmail.com

----------


## mcagma

> Ja byłabym bardzo chętna. jolkaswidrek@gmail.com


Jaka cena? mcagma@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## ELA***

> wyglada na kolejna lichwiarska strone typu tabletkiporonne.pl
> ciekawe skad maja ru486 i nawet jakas fikcyjna pania "kamila recka" prowadzi niby oddzial,
> nawet niby przyjmuja 14 dni reklamacje, tego jeszcze nie grali


Nigdy w życiu że stron tego typu.
W Polsce nie da się kupić prawdziwego RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilam przez internet zestaw za 350zl 1 tabl RU i 12 arthrotec.
Jestem przekonana, ze to nie byla tabletka RU - wygladala raczej jak wit. A+E mimo zapewnien iz to oryginal
Z Niemiec od lekarza gin. Szczerze, watpie! Natomiast arthrotec byl oryginalny i to on zadzialal. Nie dajcie sie nabrac naciągaczom!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli do tabletki Ru jest dołączone 12 tabletek Misoprostolu, to już świadczy o tym że to ściema.
Do przerwania ciąży, z pomocą Ru, wystarczą tak na prawdę 4 tabletki Misoprostolu, a dodatkowe 4 womenhelp.org wysyłają na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania Arthrotec forte - opakowanie 20 tabl. za 200 zł + koszt przesyłki (polecony priorytet 7 zł)
info na mail malinakonrad@gmail.com

----------


## ladydi

Dziewczyny albo apteka zwykla albo internetowa! Na obecna chwile koszt to 47 zl a nie100iles.....

----------


## ladydi

> Jak dawkować w 10tc? Czy jakieś szczególne dawkowanie?


Do 12 tyg po 4 tabletki pod jezyk  30 min z usunieciem rdzenia co 3 h :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny albo apteka zwykla albo internetowa! Na obecna chwile koszt to 47 zl a nie100iles.....


dzięki za informacje, TO IDZ I MI KUP !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, nie ma żadnej z Poznania i okolic z art na sprzedaż?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wlasnie mam tabl pod jezykiem. Rdzenie juz usunelam ale buziaaz mi rosnie od tego. Boje sie cholernie bo nie jestem wytrzymala na bol. Maz kupil mi 2 opak wiec jesli sie powiedzie to odstapie opakowanie w cenie z apteki. Nie wiem skad ceny 100 200 a nawet 400 zl kiedy placilam ok 50 za op. Recepta nie byla potrzebna bo pani w aptece zamowila w hurtowni wczoraj i nie wbila na stan tylko sprzedala nam a roznice miala dla siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wlasnie mam tabl pod jezykiem. Rdzenie juz usunelam ale buziaaz mi rosnie od tego. Boje sie cholernie bo nie jestem wytrzymala na bol. Maz kupil mi 2 opak wiec jesli sie powiedzie to odstapie opakowanie w cenie z apteki. Nie wiem skad ceny 100 200 a nawet 400 zl kiedy placilam ok 50 za op. Recepta nie byla potrzebna bo pani w aptece zamowila w hurtowni wczoraj i nie wbila na stan tylko sprzedala nam a roznice miala dla siebie.


Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna gdybyś dała znać po wszystkim czy zostało Ci to opakowanie. Próbowałam już w kilku aptekach, ale niestety mi się nie udało, a nie stać mnie na tabletki za 200zł. Powodzenia! Mam nadzieję, że wszystko przebiegnie dobrze. adriplo22@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dziekuje. Ja tez chcialam tu kupic ale te ceny sa kosmiczne. Bylam chetna kupic za 100 ale za pobraniem, bo wiadomo ze dzis kazdy grosz sie liczy i nie stac mnie na wysylanie komus kasy za nic, no ale jakies wymowki ze oszusci sa itp itd. Tylko troche nie rozumiem bo jesli wysle za pobraniem to ten ktos nie dostanie przesylki jesli nie oplaci. A kosztprzesylki to ok 7 zl bo listem mozna wyslac, jesli paczka to 11 -13 a sobie niektorzy zycza 30 - 50 wiec to tez dziwne. Narazie jest mi tylko zimno i nie wiem jakby napiecie w dole brzucha przed okresem. Zadnego bolu ani nic innego jeszcze nie ma.

----------


## ladydi

> Dziewczyny wlasnie mam tabl pod jezykiem. Rdzenie juz usunelam ale buziaaz mi rosnie od tego. Boje sie cholernie bo nie jestem wytrzymala na bol. Maz kupil mi 2 opak wiec jesli sie powiedzie to odstapie opakowanie w cenie z apteki. Nie wiem skad ceny 100 200 a nawet 400 zl kiedy placilam ok 50 za op. Recepta nie byla potrzebna bo pani w aptece zamowila w hurtowni wczoraj i nie wbila na stan tylko sprzedala nam a roznice miala dla siebie.


Zwykly apap wez jak nie bedziesz wstanie wytrzymac , nie boj sie bo to najgorsze. Zobaczysz uda sie ; )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki dziewczyny. Narazie jest mi cholernie zimno. Siedze w swetrze welnianych zakolankach i ocieplanych leginsach a jestem lodowata a moje roczne dziecko smiga w koszulce na krotki rekaw i rajtach bo cieplo w mieszkaniu ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dziekuje. Ja tez chcialam tu kupic ale te ceny sa kosmiczne. Bylam chetna kupic za 100 ale za pobraniem, bo wiadomo ze dzis kazdy grosz sie liczy i nie stac mnie na wysylanie komus kasy za nic, no ale jakies wymowki ze oszusci sa itp itd. Tylko troche nie rozumiem bo jesli wysle za pobraniem to ten ktos nie dostanie przesylki jesli nie oplaci. A kosztprzesylki to ok 7 zl bo listem mozna wyslac, jesli paczka to 11 -13 a sobie niektorzy zycza 30 - 50 wiec to tez dziwne. Narazie jest mi tylko zimno i nie wiem jakby napiecie w dole brzucha przed okresem. Zadnego bolu ani nic innego jeszcze nie ma.


Właśnie też jak już zawsze trafiałam na kogoś, kto brzmiał rozsądnie to zawsze odrzucały te przesyłki za 30-40 zł, ewentualnie dziwne kręcenie, że nie da się wysłać zdjęcia. 
Trzymam kciuki. Dziewczyny tutaj pisały, że często zaczyna się dopiero coś dziać przy drugiej dawce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mozna cos jesc miedzy przyjmowaniem tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mozna cos jesc miedzy przyjmowaniem tabletek?


Na Women on waves jest taka odpowiedź: 
Nie powinnaś pić alkoholu ani zażywać narkotyków, gdyż mogą one wpłynąć na twoją ocenę sytuacji.
Możesz normalnie jeść i pić. Niektóre kobiety odczuwają nudności po zażyciu Misoprostolu, więc lepiej jest spożywać lekkostrawne potrawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na Women on waves jest taka odpowiedź: 
> Nie powinnaś pić alkoholu ani zażywać narkotyków, gdyż mogą one wpłynąć na twoją ocenę sytuacji.
> Możesz normalnie jeść i pić. Niektóre kobiety odczuwają nudności po zażyciu Misoprostolu, więc lepiej jest spożywać lekkostrawne potrawy.


Dzieki za odp, bo mdli mnie chyba z glodu a przyjelam teraz druga dawke i atom mnie nie rusza. Mam pelne usta sliny i tego swinstwa i nic pozatym sie nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi zostało 8 tabletek no i 4  bez rdzeni ale te 4 chyba sobie wezmę na wszelki wypadek dla oczyszczenia moge w sumie sprzedac te 8 tab za 50 zł bo strasznie ciężko  mi było dost ac receptę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ma ktoś na odsprzedanie ? czy zostało komuś? Pilnie potrzebuje...

----------


## ama

> Mi zostało 8 tabletek no i 4  bez rdzeni ale te 4 chyba sobie wezmę na wszelki wypadek dla oczyszczenia moge w sumie sprzedac te 8 tab za 50 zł bo strasznie ciężko  mi było dost ac receptę .


mogę odkupić te 8

----------


## ama

> Mi zostało 8 tabletek no i 4  bez rdzeni ale te 4 chyba sobie wezmę na wszelki wypadek dla oczyszczenia moge w sumie sprzedac te 8 tab za 50 zł bo strasznie ciężko  mi było dost ac receptę .


mogę odkupić te 8. mcagma@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## ama

jak najlepiej zastosować dopochwowo czy doustnie?? poradźcie. 4 tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie proszę, już nie mam siły, pełno tu oszustów i osób które chcą naciągnąć  :Frown:  Potrzebuje pilnie art, jestem w 9tc. Każdy żeruje na nieszczęściu innych. Odkupię bardzo proszę o kontakt syga.ga@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

syga.aa@onet.pl - to jest dobry adres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaraz biore 3 dawke i nic, lekko ciagnie mnie brzuch ale nawet nie odczuwa sie tego przy chodzeniu. Bralam jak nalezy i nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bonita2014@wp.pl - polecacie?

----------


## ladydi

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;85007]Zaraz biore 3 dawke i nic, lekko ciagnie mnie brzuch ale nawet nie odczuwa sie tego przy chodzeniu. Bralam jak nalezy


Poczekaj do 24 godzin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekam, poza okropna biegunka zadnej krwi nie ma, nawet kropelki. Maz kupil 2 op wiec w sobote sprobuje jeszcze raz chociaz bym wolala zeby cos zadzialalo i nie brac tego swinstwa znow bo jeszcze czuje ta okropna papke.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie kupie, oryginalne. klara1245@o2.pl POMOCY!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec, Poznan 
> 100 zl


Ile tabletek? I czy jest możliwość odbioru osobistego w poznaniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aż ciężko uwierzyć, bo mi wystarczyło 8 tabletek Art w 5tygodniu, wizyta u gina który skierował mnie do szpitala na wyczyszczenie i po sprawie 
> możliwe, że 4tydzień to za wcześnie, słyszałam, że 6 jest najodpowiedniejszy, ale dlaczego to nie mam pojęcia


Jestem po badaniu, powiodlo sie, tylko lekarz skierowal na lyzeczkowanie do szpitala. Pojecjalam do izny przyjec i jakis niedorozwoj chcial mi wcisnac do pochwy cytotek i kazal lezec 3 dni w szpitalu!!! Mialam na koncu jezyka by powiedziec ze wlasnie od tego jest poronienie, a na skierowaniu jest napisane lyzwczkowanie! Ale, ze oficjalnie potonilam ze wzgledow genetycznuch to musialam poprosic
O skierowanie do szpitala gdzie wykonaja taki zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam, poza okropna biegunka zadnej krwi nie ma, nawet kropelki. Maz kupil 2 op wiec w sobote sprobuje jeszcze raz chociaz bym wolala zeby cos zadzialalo i nie brac tego swinstwa znow bo jeszcze czuje ta okropna papke.


A wzielas 4 tabletki pod jezyk i tak co 3h? 
Po drugiej dawce powinno juz byc krwawienie. Mi niestety za pierwszym razem ani za drugim
Sie nie udalo, dopiero w 8tyg ciazy sie powiodlo.
Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłabym bardzo chętna. jolkaswidrek@gmail.com


Ja tez jestem bardzo chętna ala.nowak.1988@wp.pl bardzo proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaraz biore 3 dawke i nic, lekko ciagnie mnie brzuch ale nawet nie odczuwa sie tego przy chodzeniu. Bralam jak nalezy i nic.


Trzeba trzymac minimum 30min pod jezykiem i polknac papke, rdzenke wypluc. Powinno zadzialac po 2 dawce.
Jesli nie bedzie krwawienia do 24h musisz udac sie do lekarza by sprawdzic czy ciaza nadal sie rozwija. Tabletki moga uszkodzoc plod, ale serce moze bic nadal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi zostało 8 tabletek no i 4  bez rdzeni ale te 4 chyba sobie wezmę na wszelki wypadek dla oczyszczenia moge w sumie sprzedac te 8 tab za 50 zł bo strasznie ciężko  mi było dost ac receptę .


kupie pilnie. klara1245@o2.pl prosze o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec, Poznan 
> 100 zl


Proszę o kontakt ala.nowak.1988@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostalam w aptece bez recepty bo konczyl sie termin waznosci i wlascicielka apteki stwierdzila, ze i tak bedzie musiala je zutylizowac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam pocieszyć lub raczej zasmucić niektóre kobiety, ja za swoje 12szt zapłaciłam naciągaczce az 1000zł liczą
licząc ze od razu pozbęde się kłopotu, niestety nie zadziałało. Teraz mam tylko 10 szt. i co z tym zrobić? Widać mam mocny 
organizm. może ktoś ma jeszcze odsprzedać nie za 1000, 300 ale za uczciwą cene?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam, poza okropna biegunka zadnej krwi nie ma, nawet kropelki. Maz kupil 2 op wiec w sobote sprobuje jeszcze raz chociaz bym wolala zeby cos zadzialalo i nie brac tego swinstwa znow bo jeszcze czuje ta okropna papke.


Witaj,no niestety u mnie pomimo wszystkich objawów, a nawet krawawienia , jak poszłam na USG ciąża się utrzymała.
W jaki sposób zdobyłaś z mężem aż dwa opakowania art? Masz możliwość odsprzedania? muszę dokończyć to co zaczęłam,podobno jak za pierwszym razem nie uda się to próbować dalej..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mogę odkupić te 8


Jak dostać te tabsy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A wzielas 4 tabletki pod jezyk i tak co 3h? 
> Po drugiej dawce powinno juz byc krwawienie. Mi niestety za pierwszym razem ani za drugim
> Sie nie udalo, dopiero w 8tyg ciazy sie powiodlo.
> Trzymam kciuki.


tak bralam, mam jeszcze tabletki wiec poczekam do soboty i sprobuje jeszcze raz, chociaz na sama mysl o tej papce robi mi sie niedobrze

----------


## EMMAaaa

Dziewczyny dajcie namiary na kogoś uczciwego co sprzeda te tabletki..

----------


## EMMAaaa

> tak bralam, mam jeszcze tabletki wiec poczekam do soboty i sprobuje jeszcze raz, chociaz na sama mysl o tej papce robi mi sie niedobrze


No niestety ja też jestem po nieudanej próbie, podobno jak jest się zbyt wcześnie to nic się nie stanie. Ja krwawie już 2 tyg a na USG ciąża jest dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj,no niestety u mnie pomimo wszystkich objawów, a nawet krawawienia , jak poszłam na USG ciąża się utrzymała.
> W jaki sposób zdobyłaś z mężem aż dwa opakowania art? Masz możliwość odsprzedania? muszę dokończyć to co zaczęłam,podobno jak za pierwszym razem nie uda się to próbować dalej..


wyslalam meza do apteki i poczatkowo odmowili bez recepty ale nastepnego dnia maz poszedl jeszcze raz i powiedziala ze zamowi przed zamknieciem i tylko kazala zadzwonic zeby sie dowiedziec, gdy maz zadzwonil to poprosil o 2 op a ona zapyt dla kogo wiec scieme maz walnal ze dla tescia bo ma okropne bole reumatyczne i nastepnego dnia juz mialam 2 op. myslalam ze za pierwszym razem sie uda a reszte odsprzedam za cene z apteki, bo szukajac tu tabletek wiekszosc chce po 100, 200, a nawet wiecej zl i tylko przedplata, a wiadomo jak jest, mozna nic nie dostac lub apap a kasy brak. mam nadzieje ze za drugim razem sie uda wiec zostanie mi 16 tabl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No niestety ja też jestem po nieudanej próbie, podobno jak jest się zbyt wcześnie to nic się nie stanie. Ja krwawie już 2 tyg a na USG ciąża jest dalej.


mi od ostatniej mies wychodzi 5,5 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wyslalam meza do apteki i poczatkowo odmowili bez recepty ale nastepnego dnia maz poszedl jeszcze raz i powiedziala ze zamowi przed zamknieciem i tylko kazala zadzwonic zeby sie dowiedziec, gdy maz zadzwonil to poprosil o 2 op a ona zapyt dla kogo wiec scieme maz walnal ze dla tescia bo ma okropne bole reumatyczne i nastepnego dnia juz mialam 2 op. myslalam ze za pierwszym razem sie uda a reszte odsprzedam za cene z apteki, bo szukajac tu tabletek wiekszosc chce po 100, 200, a nawet wiecej zl i tylko przedplata, a wiadomo jak jest, mozna nic nie dostac lub apap a kasy brak. mam nadzieje ze za drugim razem sie uda wiec zostanie mi 16 tabl.


daj znać jakby sie powiodło,odkupię od was :-)

----------


## EMMAaaa

> mi od ostatniej mies wychodzi 5,5 tyg


Ja teraz jestem od miesiączki w 6 tym a byłam w czwartym,powinno sie teraz udać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja teraz jestem od miesiączki w 6 tym a byłam w czwartym,powinno sie teraz udać.


trzymam kciuki :Smile:

----------


## ladydi

Najczesciej udaje sie w 7-8tyg wczesniej jeszcze nie jest tak wszystko rozwiniete ....
Nawet z tego co dziewczyny pisza to od 8 w tygodnia i w gore udaje sie za pierwszym razem bo juz nie jest tylko jajo plodowe a zagniezdzony zarodek....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## veltz@onet.pl

m
Ja poszedlem do lekarza rodzinnego. Powiedziałem że mnie kolana bolą a od teścia który się leczy na stawy, dostałem dwie tabletki arthrotec forte. I dostałem recepte na 20 tabletek. Koszt 57 złoty. Tabletek ru nie ma w Pl, ciężko o oryginał. Nawet na stronie women on web pisze, ze 12 arthrotecu wystarczy do poronienia, jeśli się nie ma ru. Myśmy z żoną nadziali się na oszusta. Dziewczyny, trochę odwagi i odzcie do lekarza. Bo handlarze to cwaniaki, wysyłają apap w opakowaniu po arthtrotecu. Jak nam z żoną zostaną tabletki, chętnie odstąpię. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie zestaw tabletek pilnie! iks9870@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> m
> Ja poszedlem do lekarza rodzinnego. Powiedziałem że mnie kolana bolą a od teścia który się leczy na stawy, dostałem dwie tabletki arthrotec forte. I dostałem recepte na 20 tabletek. Koszt 57 złoty. Tabletek ru nie ma w Pl, ciężko o oryginał. Nawet na stronie women on web pisze, ze 12 arthrotecu wystarczy do poronienia, jeśli się nie ma ru. Myśmy z żoną nadziali się na oszusta. Dziewczyny, trochę odwagi i odzcie do lekarza. Bo handlarze to cwaniaki, wysyłają apap w opakowaniu po arthtrotecu. Jak nam z żoną zostaną tabletki, chętnie odstąpię. Pozdrawiam


                  zgadzam sie, zycza sobie kolosalne ceny, bo zawsze trafi sie dziewczyna w potrzebie ktora zgodzi sie kupic w takiej cenie kilkuset zl a jeszcze w szczycie swej chciwosci i perfidnosci "sprzedawca" zgarnie kaske i w najlepszym wypadku wysle apap lub paracetamol. Zastanawia mnie jak tak mozna zerowac na kims i jeszcze za przesylke sobie licza 30 zl z laska. Przeciez to chore.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

artart92@wp.pl jak chcecie te 8 tabletek to piszcie za 50 zl . ;-)

----------


## artart92

jak coś to założyłam sobie konto tu na portalu i też możecie pisać

----------


## artart92

a i ja też mam pytanie tak jak juz wczesniej pisalam bylam w okolo 11 tyg 
po pierwszej dawce (tylko ze ja mieszałam a podobno nie można ) : zadnych skutków ubocznych tylko brązowy śluz 
po drugiej : na początku nic a potem już krew, skrzepy, no i coś ze mnie ' wyleciało' przyznam szczerze nie patrzylam co ale bylo na wielkosc tak jak opisywały dziewczyny tak jakby mandarynka potem jeszcze raz coś no i miedzy czasie tego wszystkiego te wody itd.. 
trzeciej już nie brałam  zastanawiam się co z nią zrobić brać czy nie bo mam cały czas jakby okres juz 4 dzien a i ja wyjmowałam rdzenie odrazu wtedy nie dretwieje jezyk itd .. dodam , ze ja nie miałam ani drgawek ani biegunki chwile tylko po 1 dawce chcialo mi się spać  :Wink:

----------


## klara1245@o2.pl

> jak coś to założyłam sobie konto tu na portalu i też możecie pisać


odkupie pilnie. napisałam maila do Ciebie, prosze o kontakt

----------


## artart92

a i ja też mam pytanie tak jak juz wczesniej pisalam bylam w okolo 11 tyg 
po pierwszej dawce (tylko ze ja mieszałam a podobno nie można ) : zadnych skutków ubocznych tylko brązowy śluz 
po drugiej : na początku nic a potem już krew, skrzepy, no i coś ze mnie ' wyleciało' przyznam szczerze nie patrzylam co ale bylo na wielkosc tak jak opisywały dziewczyny tak jakby mandarynka potem jeszcze raz coś no i miedzy czasie tego wszystkiego te wody itd.. 
trzeciej już nie brałam  zastanawiam się co z nią zrobić brać czy nie bo mam cały czas jakby okres juz 4 dzien a i ja wyjmowałam rdzenie odrazu wtedy nie dretwieje jezyk itd .. dodam , ze ja nie miałam ani drgawek ani biegunki chwile tylko po 1 dawce chcialo mi się spać  :Wink:

----------


## EMMAaa

> a i ja też mam pytanie tak jak juz wczesniej pisalam bylam w okolo 11 tyg 
> po pierwszej dawce (tylko ze ja mieszałam a podobno nie można ) : zadnych skutków ubocznych tylko brązowy śluz 
> po drugiej : na początku nic a potem już krew, skrzepy, no i coś ze mnie ' wyleciało' przyznam szczerze nie patrzylam co ale bylo na wielkosc tak jak opisywały dziewczyny tak jakby mandarynka potem jeszcze raz coś no i miedzy czasie tego wszystkiego te wody itd.. 
> trzeciej już nie brałam  zastanawiam się co z nią zrobić brać czy nie bo mam cały czas jakby okres juz 4 dzien a i ja wyjmowałam rdzenie odrazu wtedy nie dretwieje jezyk itd .. dodam , ze ja nie miałam ani drgawek ani biegunki chwile tylko po 1 dawce chcialo mi się spać


Ile tabletek wzięłaś do tej pory że po drugiej Ci poszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no po 4 tylko ze ja rdzenie wyjmowalam i tab się kruszyły

----------


## artart92

> Ile tabletek wzięłaś do tej pory że po drugiej Ci poszło?



no po 4 tylko ze ja rdzenie wyjmowalam i tab się kruszyły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, pisze żeby upewnić się czy wszystko się udało, może ktoś porówna tą sytuacje do swojej i zechce powiedzieć coś na ten temat? Albo przynajmniej skorzysta i czegoś się dowie bo nie każda z nas jest w tej sprawie ''weteranką'' i oprócz takich wypowiedzi nie i ma skąd dowiedzieć się co i jak .. 
To był 5- 6 tydzień, dla pewności (bo naczytałam się że nie zawsze za pierwszym razem się udaje) zamówiłam 2 opakowania. Nadal mam jedno, jeśli ktoś chce mogę odsprzedać bo raczej nie będzie potrzeby skorzystania z drugiego. Można dzwonić pod nr.510040143.

W poniedziałek o 12 wzięłam 4 tabletki, po 3 godzinach znowu 4 tabletki i tak dalej, czyli tak jak w większości radzą stosować: 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Tabletki wkładałam pod język, czekałam aż się rozpuszczą, a mniejsze które zostały wywalałam do kosza. Pierwsza dawka, ciężko było.. język mi wypalało, smak taki że podbijało na wymioty ale wytrzymałam chyba ze 20 minut. Kiedy zbliżała się pora drugiej porcji jeszcze nie zapomniałam poprzedniej;/ ale nie było tak źle chociaż super tez nie;/ po prostu ''z górki'' .. Kolejne mniej pieką i przestają mdlić, już nawet można wytrzymać te 30 minut.Pierwsza najgorsza..

12 - pierwsze 4 szt. i w sumie nic.. przed 15 cos tam zaczęło się dziać, jakby lekkie skurcze
15 - następne 4 szt. po godzinie (koło 16) zaczęło się lekkie krwawienie, małe skrzepy i mocniejsze skurcze
18 - znowu 4 szt. skurcze już całkiem konkretne i zaczęło się bardzo mocne krwawienie, dalej małe skrzepy i po godzinie (około 19) dosłownie wypadł (takie miałam uczucie) jeden największy jakieś 2x2, potem co jakiś czas mniejsze skrzepy i dalej bardzo dużo krwi 
21 - kolejne 4 szt. (dla pewności) chociaż cały czas bardzo mocne krwawienie, skrzepy i straszne skurcze
24 - znowu 4 szt. to już na pewno było przegięcie i nie było konieczne.. ale akurat wtedy o tym nie myślałam. Chciałam tylko mieć pewność że zadziała bo do 24 wszystko jak by się ''zatrzymało'' ale w takim sensie: wcale nie było lepiej i nie przechodziło, dalej było naprawdę okropnie, krwawienie i skurcze były bardzo silne (ciężko było wytrzymać) ale nie tak bardzo jak między 18 a 21 wtedy były najgorsze;/ potem poszłam spać.

Ja wzięłam w sumie 20 szt. ale nie bierzcie z tego przykładu!!!!! To było za dużo, po 12 szt. i taj jest koszmar..
12 naprawdę wystarczy!!! Każdy sam zresztą po wzięciu 12 zobaczy że zaczęły działa na maksa: silne, bardzo silne bule, skrzepy, dużo krwi. U mnie bez biegunki jak w niektórych przypadkach ale na początku (godz.15-18) takie ''wybuchy'' gorąca a po 18 kiedy się naprawdę rozkręciło gorączka na zmianę z dreszczami - po 12 tabletkach!!! Na tym się lepiej zatrzymajcie nie będzie już mocniej ani lepiej, to wiem na pewno, a można sobie coś zrobić jeśli ktoś ma słaby organizm.. Więc jeśli nie wyjdzie z dwunastoma tabletkami za pierwszym razem to lepiej odczekać i spróbować jeszcze raz tak jak niektórzy radzą.

Ciąg dalszy :Wink:  We wtorek rano, po przebudzeniu zobaczyłam już mniej krwi, w ciągu dnia bardzo lekkie krwawienie a do wieczora już tylko delikatne brązowe, ból i skurcze minęły, tak minął wtorek i wczorajsza środa.

Dziś jest czwartek i od rana mam jakby krwawienie miesiączkowe i dokuczliwy ból brzucha aż czuje go w plecach, plus wyprawa do kibelka jak więcej zjem, do wieczora przeszło, brzuch troch pobolewa. I nie wiem co teraz myśleć bo akurat te objawy to dla mnie normalka.. pierwszego dnia okresu :Wink:  Czy to możliwe że już po 2 dniach mam normalny okres? Czy to jakieś podejrzane objawy że cos jest nie tak? Powiem tylko, że o tym że jestem w ciąży podejrzewałam jeszcze zanim zaczął spóźniać mi się okres i przed zrobieniem testu ciążowego. Po prostu czułam że cos jest nie tak.. test nawet mogłam sobie darować. Do tego książkowe objawy: senność, ciągłe uczucie zmęczenia, powiększony biust - za wcześnie i za bardzo jak na okres, aż było widać żyłki i bolał, spanie na brzuchu odpadało. A od wtorku rano te wszystkie objawy zniknęły! I może to i głupie ale te dziwne przeczucie że ''cos jest'' też zniknęło..

Wiem że teraz trzeba odczekać żeby zrobić test bo do tygodnia lub nawet dwóch ciągle może wskazywać wynik pozytywny. Nie wiem jak tyle wytrzymam, najchętniej już jutro zrobiłabym pierwszy i następne każdego kolejnego dnia bo brak mi cierpliwości, chciałabym już mieć 100 % pewności.. W sumie mam przeczucie że jest ok, po tym jak to przebiegło i objawy z przed zniknęły ale może ktoś zechce jeszcze mnie w tym upewnić? :Wink:  Będę bardzo wdzięczna jeśli ktoś miał podobny przypadek i napisze jak się skończył. Za tydzień lub dwa dam znać jak u mnie, pozdrawiam.

----------


## DavidHarnas

Czesc, mam  Arthrotec, sprzedaje po 85zł za opakowanie, wiem ze kosztuje w aptece kolo 60zł ale chce troche zarobic na tym lataniu wysyłka itp,  gdy bede miał możliwosc moge wysłac zdjecia, prosze pisac na maila --- davidharnas@interia.pl
prosze o kontakt zdecydowanych.  
pozdawiam


PS. jestem przedstawicielem handlowym i czasem odpowiedz moze trwac troszke dłuzej ( nie dłuzej niz 8 godz od napisania)   poniewaz wciaż jestem w trasie, nie podaje nr tel ponieważ  mam nr zarejestrowany u operatora na firme.

----------


## ladydi

Krwawic mozesz do 2 tyg , macica sie oczyszcza wiec spokojnie , jezeli czujesz ze brzuch jest miekki to spokojnie jest po. Co  do ilosci tabletek za duzo i moze dlatego tez mocniejsze krawienie i skurcze

----------


## EMMAaaa

> Czesc, mam  Arthrotec, sprzedaje po 85zł za opakowanie, wiem ze kosztuje w aptece kolo 60zł ale chce troche zarobic na tym lataniu wysyłka itp,  gdy bede miał możliwosc moge wysłac zdjecia, prosze pisac na maila --- davidharnas@interia.pl
> prosze o kontakt zdecydowanych.  
> pozdawiam
> 
> 
> PS. jestem przedstawicielem handlowym i czasem odpowiedz moze trwac troszke dłuzej ( nie dłuzej niz 8 godz od napisania)   poniewaz wciaż jestem w trasie, nie podaje nr tel ponieważ  mam nr zarejestrowany u operatora na firme.


Człowieku z nieba spadłeś, w końcu ktoś kto nie żeruje po 300-400 zł za 12 sztuk tabletek, tylko czy uczciwy jesteś? Ja za swoje pierwsze 12 sztuk dałam 1000zł tak byłam zdesperowana a i tak nic nie dało więc miło będzie do Pana się odezwać jeśli to faktycznie prawdziwy Art. za 85 zeta :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No niestety ja też jestem po nieudanej próbie, podobno jak jest się zbyt wcześnie to nic się nie stanie. Ja krwawie już 2 tyg a na USG ciąża jest dalej.


a jakie wygladalo to krwawienie twoje przez 2 tyg?

----------


## EMMAaaa

Po wzięciu tabletek 12 szt w odstępach 3 godz. dopiero po 3 dawce zaczęło się lekkie plamienie. Bez skurczy,skrzepów
mdłości i wymiotów. Normalny okres nawet bardziej skąpy.Przez kolejne trzy dni lekkie kwawienie żywą krwią
ale bez bóli i skrzepów, poszłam na USG do prywatnego lekarza, po zbadaniu okazało sie że ciąza jest zagrożona 
ale nadal jest. Po tych trzech dniach krwawienia pojawiło sie zaledwie brązowe plamienie które nadal trwa.
Dlatego też wiem ze nie zawsze za pierwszym razem sie udaje albo mam silny organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawic mozesz do 2 tyg , macica sie oczyszcza wiec spokojnie , jezeli czujesz ze brzuch jest miekki to spokojnie jest po. Co  do ilosci tabletek za duzo i moze dlatego tez mocniejsze krawienie i skurcze


Czyli udało się, tak jak myślałam.. bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedz :Wink:  jak już potwierdzę testem dam znać ,powodzenia reszcie :Wink:

----------


## EMMAaaa

> Czyli udało się, tak jak myślałam.. bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedz jak już potwierdzę testem dam znać ,powodzenia reszcie


Nom,ja dzis powtarzam drugi raz...trzymaj kciuki :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawic mozesz do 2 tyg , macica sie oczyszcza wiec spokojnie , jezeli czujesz ze brzuch jest miekki to spokojnie jest po. Co  do ilosci tabletek za duzo i moze dlatego tez mocniejsze krawienie i skurcze


A ot kiedy to miękkość brzucha jest wyznacznikiem udanego zabiegu przerwania ciąży??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam/pomogę tanio   aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki do 200zl. Prosze pisac potrzebuje jak najszybciej kingapiee@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po wzięciu tabletek 12 szt w odstępach 3 godz. dopiero po 3 dawce zaczęło się lekkie plamienie. Bez skurczy,skrzepów
> mdłości i wymiotów. Normalny okres nawet bardziej skąpy.Przez kolejne trzy dni lekkie kwawienie żywą krwią
> ale bez bóli i skrzepów, poszłam na USG do prywatnego lekarza, po zbadaniu okazało sie że ciąza jest zagrożona 
> ale nadal jest. Po tych trzech dniach krwawienia pojawiło sie zaledwie brązowe plamienie które nadal trwa.
> Dlatego też wiem ze nie zawsze za pierwszym razem sie udaje albo mam silny organizm.


moze dlatego sie utrzymała ze nic nie wydalalas zadnych skrzepów itd ..... ale z art tak jest ze nie zawsze za pierwszym razem sie uda.. zycze ci powodzenia

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Tabletki poronne Cytotec Misoprostolum 200 (lepsze od Arthrotec) 12 szt. cena 450zł za pomocą tych tabletek szt. 10-12 wywołasz poronienie w skuteczności 90% czym wcześniej to zrobisz tym lepiej!(max 12 tyg od ostatniego dn. miesiączki) Popatrz na datę zdjęcia prawy róg zrobiłam to po to byś nabrał/a zaufania. Tutaj kupisz 100% oryginalne tabletki. Nie szafuj swoim zdrowiem kup oryginały! Więc 12 szt. 450zł plus wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością otwarcia razem 471zł. Ale uwaga by je kupić musisz przelać mi 20zł zaliczki po to by gdy nie odbierzesz paczki i ona wróci do mnie będzie to powrót na twój koszt. Tabletki są 100% Oryginał. tel 690578232

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Tabletki poronne Cytotec Misoprostolum 200 (lepsze od Arthrotec) 12 szt. cena 450zł za pomocą tych tabletek szt. 10-12 wywołasz poronienie w skuteczności 90% czym wcześniej to zrobisz tym lepiej!(max 12 tyg od ostatniego dn. miesiączki) Popatrz na datę zdjęcia prawy róg zrobiłam to po to byś nabrał/a zaufania. Tutaj kupisz 100% oryginalne tabletki. Nie szafuj swoim zdrowiem kup oryginały! Więc 12 szt. 450zł plus wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością otwarcia razem 471zł. Ale uwaga by je kupić musisz przelać mi 20zł zaliczki po to by gdy nie odbierzesz paczki i ona wróci do mnie będzie to powrót na twój koszt. Tabletki są 100% Oryginał. tel 690578232

----------


## zzzzz

Dzisiaj wieczorem mam w planach żarzyć art. To 5 tc. Od wczoraj przeczytałam to całe forum 70 kilka stron (pomijając reklamy i ogłoszenia handlowe). Niektóre z Was piszą, że można przyjmować pod język, a także pomiędzy dziąsło, a policzek. Myślicie, że nie ma to znaczenia? Rdzenie chcę wyjąć wczesniej jak niektórzy tu zalecali.

----------


## ladydi

Tym ze podczas ciazy masz twarde podbrzusze i zaraz po poronieniu czy tez porodzie miejsce gdzie macica byla rozszerzona staje sie miekkie gdyz nie ma juz zarodka i macica zaczyna sie kurczyc to tak dla tych co nie byli w ciazy itp

----------


## ladydi

Nie ma wazne zebys tylko trzymala przez 30min zeby sie wchlonelo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 Tam dostaniecie pewne sprawdzone srodki ktore okazaly sie jedynymi skutecznymi po wczesniejszych nie udanych probach innymi srodkami. Myslalam ze w moim przypadku jest juz za puzno jakas dziewczyna pisala ze prosila tam o pomoc i ze sie udalo zadzwonilam zapytalam na szczescie mam juz cale to pieklo za soba dziekuje za pomoc i polecam 504 307 862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ot kiedy to miękkość brzucha jest wyznacznikiem udanego zabiegu przerwania ciąży??




Jakoś to do mnie nie przemawia...waże 110 kg i ciągle mam miękki brzuch, jak mam sprawdzić czy się udało  ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tym ze podczas ciazy masz twarde podbrzusze i zaraz po poronieniu czy tez porodzie miejsce gdzie macica byla rozszerzona staje sie miekkie gdyz nie ma juz zarodka i macica zaczyna sie kurczyc to tak dla tych co nie byli w ciazy itp


A widzisz, ja byłam w ciąży i to dwa razy  i macica przez pierwszy trymestr jest schowana za kością łonową. Ni chuja nie wyczujesz czy jest twarda czy nie.
Zarodek ma 1 -2 cm więc raczej go nie wymacasz  :Big Grin:  
Samiozwancza 
Pani doktor

----------


## ladydi

Nie mowie ze za kazda musi. Np ja odrazu po tym poczulam ze jest juz po tak samo jak po porodzie czuje sie ta roznice mimo wszystko. Nie jestem samozwancza pania doktor tylko pisze jak bylo w moim przypadku i jezeli ta dziewczyna tez poczula ze podbrzusze zrobilo sie  mieksze i czuje roznice to znaczy ze jednak moglo sie udac.

----------


## ladydi

I mylisz sie w pierwszym trzymestrze juz w 8  tyg macica zaczyna sie rozszerzać przez co zaczynasz co chwile biegac do toalety i zaczynasz czuc zmiany. Wystarczy zaobserwowac tylko cialo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu pewna subtelna różnica... 
Po porodzie pozbywasz się 3-4 kilogramowego dziecka. 
A tu...1 centymetrowej zgody...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki poronne Cytotec Misoprostolum 200 (lepsze od Arthrotec) 12 szt. cena 450zł za pomocą tych tabletek szt. 10-12 wywołasz poronienie w skuteczności 90% czym wcześniej to zrobisz tym lepiej!(max 12 tyg od ostatniego dn. miesiączki) Popatrz na datę zdjęcia prawy róg zrobiłam to po to byś nabrał/a zaufania. Tutaj kupisz 100% oryginalne tabletki. Nie szafuj swoim zdrowiem kup oryginały! Więc 12 szt. 450zł plus wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością otwarcia razem 471zł. Ale uwaga by je kupić musisz przelać mi 20zł zaliczki po to by gdy nie odbierzesz paczki i ona wróci do mnie będzie to powrót na twój koszt. Tabletki są 100% Oryginał. tel 690578232


Misoprostolu mają tyle samo.. 200... Więc w czym są niby takie lepsze?

----------


## ladydi

Wiem , ale czulam to samo co przy porodzie w pewnym momencie poczulam ze jest pusto? To czuc. Lekarz na wizycie potwierdzil poronienie bez potrzeby lyzeczkowania , jedyny problem ktory mi zostal to niestety ale laktacja..... nie kazda  musi przez to przejsc ale mi sie uaktywnila....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mowie ze za kazda musi. Np ja odrazu po tym poczulam ze jest juz po tak samo jak po porodzie czuje sie ta roznice mimo wszystko. Nie jestem samozwancza pania doktor tylko pisze jak bylo w moim przypadku i jezeli ta dziewczyna tez poczula ze podbrzusze zrobilo sie  mieksze i czuje roznice to znaczy ze jednak moglo sie udac.


Prawda. Można od razu to poczuć, przynajmniej u mnie.. jak opisać? trudno;/ po prostu to znów ten sam brzuch co przedtem, jak by go już nic od środka nie wypychało. Pisałam że ciąże czułam jeszcze zanim zrobiłam test i jej objawy również i to bardzo wyraźnie od ok 4 tygodnia. Stałam przed lustrem, patrzyłam na brzuch i nie poznawałam.. taki nigdy nie był.. tak nie odstawał, nie wyglądał i nie miałam w nim takiego uczucia;p Tylko pewnie jest tak: niektóre to wyczuwają same i to bardzo wcześnie a inne do kilku tygodni nie potrafiłyby zauważyć że to ciąża gdyby nie test, lekarz lub spóźniająca się miesiączka.. U każdej wygląda to chociaż odrobine inaczej!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny tabletki zażyłam około 22 grudnia 2014r. ból był, krwawienie też, wylatywały właśnie takie duże skrzepy ale nawet nie za dużo, zarodek ani nic co mogloby na niego wygladac nie wylecialo. Krwawienie po trwało krótko max. 5 dni. Byłam pewna, że nic nie nie udalo mimo to nie robilam ani przed ani po banan ani testow z braku czas. Dzisiaj czyli 23.01.2015r. wyleciala mi krew jak okres tylko leci bardzo malo no i bol brzucha jak przy miesiaczce. Czy to mozliwe, ze wlasnie wtedy sie udalo. Byłam napewno przed 5 tyg. Zastanawia mnie wlasnie czy to mozliwe, ze nic ze mnie nie wylecialo i mam miesiaczke ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny tabletki zażyłam około 22 grudnia 2014r. ból był, krwawienie też, wylatywały właśnie takie duże skrzepy ale nawet nie za dużo, zarodek ani nic co mogloby na niego wygladac nie wylecialo. Krwawienie po trwało krótko max. 5 dni. Byłam pewna, że nic nie nie udalo mimo to nie robilam ani przed ani po banan ani testow z braku czas. Dzisiaj czyli 23.01.2015r. wyleciala mi krew jak okres tylko leci bardzo malo no i bol brzucha jak przy miesiaczce. Czy to mozliwe, ze wlasnie wtedy sie udalo. Byłam napewno przed 5 tyg. Zastanawia mnie wlasnie czy to mozliwe, ze nic ze mnie nie wylecialo i mam miesiaczke ?


 Możliwe że to miesiączka. 
Możliwe też jest to ze ciąża nadal trwa tylko źle się rozwija i jest zagrożona. 
Swoją drogą, jak można tak beztrosko nie iść się zbadać, po takiej sytuacji?

----------


## Alinka mlynkowa

NA women on waves znalazłam numer do polskiego telefonu zaufania dotyczącego bezpiecznej aborcji..  Któraś tam dzwoniła? 
Mają też forum maszwybor.net. 
Całkiem spore,dużo do czytania.

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

*Diclofenaum natricum* ....bo tego *NIE* mają ! 100% Misoprostolu

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

*Misoprostolu mają tyle samo.. 200... Więc w czym są niby takie lepsze? ....*
_odp: Diclofenaum natricum ....bo tego NIE mają ! 100% Misoprostolu poczytaj o tym raczej...._

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

*Misoprostolu mają tyle samo.. 200... Więc w czym są niby takie lepsze? ....*
_odp: Diclofenaum natricum ....bo tego NIE mają ! 100% Misoprostolu poczytaj o tym raczej...._

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Misoprostolu mają tyle samo.. 200... Więc w czym są niby takie lepsze? ....*
> _odp: Diclofenaum natricum ....bo tego NIE mają ! 100% Misoprostolu poczytaj o tym raczej...._


Diklofenak i tak się wypluwa i.wyrzuca. 
Substancji powodujacej skurcze macicy mają dokładnie tyle samo więc nie wiedzę powodu by wywalić 440 zł gdy za max 200 mogę mieć to samo...powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Misoprostolu mają tyle samo.. 200... Więc w czym są niby takie lepsze? ....*
> _odp: Diclofenaum natricum ....bo tego NIE mają ! 100% Misoprostolu poczytaj o tym raczej...._


 I tak się składa, że już długi długi czas w tym.siedzę, i czytam dużo, nie tylko fora takie jak te.  Wiem co mówię, i wiem że nie masz racji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcecie usłyszę jeden, pewnie głupi ale sprawdzony (na 2 przypadkach) sposób na rozpoznanie? Kolega, otwarty i bardzo gadatliwy podzielił się raz ze mną swoja wiedzą, chyba z rok temu kiedy jeszcze temat ciąży mnie nie dotyczył i tak miało zostać co najmniej przez 2 lata, no ale plany zazwyczaj nie wychodzą..  kochał się ze swoją dziewczyną po tym jak zaszła w ciąże, tylko nie wiem ile czasu od zapłodnienia ( nie pamiętam, wiec nie będę strzelać ). Nie wiedzieli o tym, nawet nie podejrzewali, pewni że wszystko gra bo przecież brała tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Po wszystkim spytał ją czy wszystko jest ''tam'' u niej ok? Dlaczego? Jak on to ujął ''Było inaczej, ciaśniej, wąsko i płycej. Po prostu czół że jakoś nie tak, inaczej''. Potem wywiad czy bierze tabletki, kiedy okres, i na koniec żeby zrobiła test. Ona spokojna, bez obaw bo widocznie żadnych objawów nie miała albo nie rozpoznała no ale zrobiła ten test żeby nie było. Finał taki że facet miał racje, wyczuł w niej to właśnie w taki sposób, kiedy ona w ogóle się nie spodziewała, a to w końcu jej ciało;p Potwierdzone: na mnie. Te same odczucia, a teraz, po wszystkim, jest już normalnie, tak jak było. Czy u niej tez to wróciło do normy, nie wiem, ona urodziła. Ale akurat ta zmiana, po zajściu w ciąże, taka sama.. dodam tylko, że obie przed tym nie rodziłyśmy, może to tez ma znaczenie i dlatego dało się zauważyć. I co wy na to? Ile przypadków, tyle różnych sposobów żeby móc się przekonać czy to ''jest'' i czy już ''po'' ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcecie usłyszę jeden, pewnie głupi ale sprawdzony (na 2 przypadkach) sposób na rozpoznanie? Kolega, otwarty i bardzo gadatliwy podzielił się raz ze mną swoja wiedzą, chyba z rok temu kiedy jeszcze temat ciąży mnie nie dotyczył i tak miało zostać co najmniej przez 2 lata, no ale plany zazwyczaj nie wychodzą..  kochał się ze swoją dziewczyną po tym jak zaszła w ciąże, tylko nie wiem ile czasu od zapłodnienia ( nie pamiętam, wiec nie będę strzelać ). Nie wiedzieli o tym, nawet nie podejrzewali, pewni że wszystko gra bo przecież brała tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Po wszystkim spytał ją czy wszystko jest ''tam'' u niej ok? Dlaczego? Jak on to ujął ''Było inaczej, ciaśniej, wąsko i płycej. Po prostu czół że jakoś nie tak, inaczej''. Potem wywiad czy bierze tabletki, kiedy okres, i na koniec żeby zrobiła test. Ona spokojna, bez obaw bo widocznie żadnych objawów nie miała albo nie rozpoznała no ale zrobiła ten test żeby nie było. Finał taki że facet miał racje, wyczuł w niej to właśnie w taki sposób, kiedy ona w ogóle się nie spodziewała, a to w końcu jej ciało;p Potwierdzone: na mnie. Te same odczucia, a teraz, po wszystkim, jest już normalnie, tak jak było. Czy u niej tez to wróciło do normy, nie wiem, ona urodziła. Ale akurat ta zmiana, po zajściu w ciąże, taka sama.. dodam tylko, że obie przed tym nie rodziłyśmy, może to tez ma znaczenie i dlatego dało się zauważyć. I co wy na to? Ile przypadków, tyle różnych sposobów żeby móc się przekonać czy to ''jest'' i czy już ''po'' ;p


To trochę głupie sprawdzać czy jest się w ciąży badając ciasnote pochwy, ale na tym forum już chyba nic mnie nie Dziwi.....

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Diklofenak i tak się wypluwa i.wyrzuca. ????
*co to za bzdury*? skoro Diklofenak w Artrotecu to dodatek nie osobny tylko taki jest skład pojedynczej tabletki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny tabletki zażyłam około 22 grudnia 2014r. ból był, krwawienie też, wylatywały właśnie takie duże skrzepy ale nawet nie za dużo, zarodek ani nic co mogloby na niego wygladac nie wylecialo. Krwawienie po trwało krótko max. 5 dni. Byłam pewna, że nic nie nie udalo mimo to nie robilam ani przed ani po banan ani testow z braku czas. Dzisiaj czyli 23.01.2015r. wyleciala mi krew jak okres tylko leci bardzo malo no i bol brzucha jak przy miesiaczce. Czy to mozliwe, ze wlasnie wtedy sie udalo. Byłam napewno przed 5 tyg. Zastanawia mnie wlasnie czy to mozliwe, ze nic ze mnie nie wylecialo i mam miesiaczke ?


Są tabele, jak sprawdzałam to wielkość płodu w 5 tyg. wynosi 2 milimetry, potem po 5-6 tygodniu zaczyna szybko rosnąć, a ty byłaś w sumie nawet przed 5 tygodniem. Strasznie szybko się zorientowałaś i wzięłaś tabletki wiec może dlatego nie wiele było do zauważenia, a to już normalny okres.. No ale specjalistką na pewno nie jestem.. możesz zrobić test ciążowy!! Tydzień lub dwa po nie ma sensu bo podobno dalej może wychodzić pozytywny, chociaż ciąży nie ma. A u ciebie minął już miesiąc, zrób test tak chyba dowiesz się najszybciej..

----------


## ladydi

Lec biegiem do lekarza......

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Diklofenak i tak się wypluwa i.wyrzuca. ????
odp. Chcesz mieć większą pewność udanego zabiegu kupuj lek który ma w sobie 100% Misoprostolum a nie z domieszką innego, zbędnego ..raczej logiczne to jest.

----------


## ladydi

> Diklofenak i tak się wypluwa i.wyrzuca. ????
> odp. Chcesz mieć większą pewność udanego zabiegu kupuj lek który ma w sobie 100% Misoprostolum a nie z domieszką innego, zbędnego ..raczej logiczne to jest.


Pewnosc jest taka ze rdzen tabletek sie wypluwa i jest od bardzo latwo oddzielony    i dawka jest ta samaale cena mniejsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Diklofenak i tak się wypluwa i.wyrzuca. ????
> odp. Chcesz mieć większą pewność udanego zabiegu kupuj lek który ma w sobie 100% Misoprostolum a nie z domieszką innego, zbędnego ..raczej logiczne to jest.


Oczywiście ze się wyrzuca.  Nawet nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Może ty lepiej coś poczytaj zanim zrobisz z siebie glupka?  
Diclofenak w arthrotecu to środek, tak zwany rdzeń, który zupełnie inaczej się rozpuszcza to raz, nie wchłania się przez śluzówke to dwa.
Nawet jak go sobie włożysz do pochwy to się nie wchłonie.  Misoprostol w arthrotecu to otoczka, która trzymana pół godziny pod językiem po prostu się rozpuszcza i wchłania. 
Bardzo wyczuwalny Rdzeń z diclo po prostu się wyrzuca. 

Jeśli miała bym zapłacić 450 zł za sam misoprostol, to już wolała bym wydać 100 zł mniej i zamówić kombinacje z mifepristone Ru 486 z womenhelp.org.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To trochę głupie sprawdzać czy jest się w ciąży badając ciasnote pochwy, ale na tym forum już chyba nic mnie nie Dziwi.....


To nie sposób na sprawdzenie czy jest się w ciąży bo od tego są testy ciążowe, badanie krwi lub wizyta u ginekologa. To tylko przykład, że i takie zmiany mogą w nas zachodzić i warto zwracać na nie uwagę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię 8 sztuk arthrotecu. Nie chce kasy. Więcej info na maila. sponsor1981@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthtrotec - 100 zł za opakowanie  
Proszę zainteresowane osoby o kontakt - lenablanka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,
poszukuje kogoś kto ma art. najlepiej z okolic Wrocławia tak żeby możliwy był odbiór własny. Proszę o kontakt solanka551536@o2.pl. 
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> NA women on waves znalazłam numer do polskiego telefonu zaufania dotyczącego bezpiecznej aborcji..  Któraś tam dzwoniła? 
> Mają też forum maszwybor.net. 
> Całkiem spore,dużo do czytania.


ja nie dzwoniłam, ale wiem że infolinia działa, czytałam natomiast forum, dużo informacji, podzielone na wątki, tygodnie, nie taki chaos jak tu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Porządek porządkiem, ale skoro Women on waves je poleca to na pewno jest dużo bardziej merytorycznie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znowu maszwybor zaczyna się promować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znowu maszwybor zaczyna się promować


Co z tego.  
Handlarze się promują to maszwybor.net nie może?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

maszwybor to najwieksze handlarze pod przykrywka forum, myslalam ze juz je pozamykali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> maszwybor to najwieksze handlarze pod przykrywka forum, myslalam ze juz je pozamykali


Największe handlarze? 
Dziwne, że jeszcze nie natrafiłam na post gdziekolwiek że ktokolwiek coś od niech kupił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo dobrze wiesz ze podajecie "namiary" pod stołem.. 
wiec nie zaczynaj znowu burzy w szklance wody, ranio, wrnaszu czy jak wam tam zaleznie od forum, 
łaczy wasz nick tylko to ze po 23 juz spicie więc dobranoc... peace

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myślą ze wszyscy zapomnieli o ich praktykach, rano będzie zmasowany atak promotorek tj. administratorek  :Wink:

----------


## zzzzz

Właśnie wzięłam trzecią dawkę art. Co 3 h po 4 tabletki pod język. Trzymałam poł godziny. Prawie nic mi nie jest. Po pierwszej odczuwałam dosyć silne skurcze, ale do wytrzymania, biegunka, dreszcze, po drugiej już mniejsze. Czuję się słabo. Czy jeżeli trzecia dawka mi nie pomoże - nie będzie krwawienia, to brać jeszcze czwartą, a potem pitą? Czy to może pomóc, czy lepiej powtórzyć w przyszłym tygodniu? To 5 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wzięłam trzecią dawkę art. Co 3 h po 4 tabletki pod język. Trzymałam poł godziny. Prawie nic mi nie jest. Po pierwszej odczuwałam dosyć silne skurcze, ale do wytrzymania, biegunka, dreszcze, po drugiej już mniejsze. Czuję się słabo. Czy jeżeli trzecia dawka mi nie pomoże - nie będzie krwawienia, to brać jeszcze czwartą, a potem pitą? Czy to może pomóc, czy lepiej powtórzyć w przyszłym tygodniu? To 5 tc.



U mnie bylo podobnie. Bralam w srode i nic. Dzis powtarzam wieczorem jak maz wroci bo boje sie brac sama. U mnie 5,5 tyg

----------


## zzzzz

> U mnie bylo podobnie. Bralam w srode i nic. Dzis powtarzam wieczorem jak maz wroci bo boje sie brac sama. U mnie 5,5 tyg


U mnie to w sumie to też 5,5 tyg. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 22 grudnia. Za tydzień spróbuję jeszcze raz, a dzisiaj chyba zamówię zestaw z WoW jakby druga próba zakończyła się niepowodzeniem. Daj znać jak ci poszło. Brałaś 12 tabletek czy więcej? 
U mnie dzisiaj pojawiło się niewielkie krwawienie, ale to tylko kilka kropelek takiej jasnej krwi z przezroczystym śluzem. 
A od tej środy do dzisiaj dobrze się czułaś? 
Powodzenia w dzisiejsze próbie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzięłam 20 sztuk (moja historyjka na 73 str.) i 99% że się udało, czekam tylko jeszcze trochę żeby testem potwierdzić. Ale wam nie polecam, po wszystkim myślę że dobrze że mi się ku... nic nie stało;/ po 12 szt. jak jest jakaś reakcja to potem już nic bardziej czy mocniej nie zaczyna się dziać wiec dodatkowe to tylko trucie się dalej.. w końcu bierzesz 4 szt. na raz - przedawkowanie, kolejne 4 szt. znowu potęgujesz przedawkowanie, cały czas przedawkowujesz ten lek!! jak dobijasz do 20 szt. to już więcej tego leku niż krwi w tobie;/ mi nic się nie stało ale teraz jak o tym myślę widzę swoja bezmyślność bo 20 apapów, ibupromów albo innych tabletek bym nie wzięła w takich porcjach a 20 sztuk tego leku łyknęłam, presja + stres = głupota. Weście 12 szt. i najwyżej powtórzycie jak nie wyjdzie, dużo osób pisze że powtarza. Macie czas, dziewczyny piszą że niby koło 6-8 tygodnia jest najbardziej prawdopodobne że zadziała a we wcześniejszych jest trudniej, tylko ile w tym prawdy nie wiem..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i u mnie też koło 5,5 tygodnia , 5 max 6 tydzień mógł to być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie to w sumie to też 5,5 tyg. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 22 grudnia. Za tydzień spróbuję jeszcze raz, a dzisiaj chyba zamówię zestaw z WoW jakby druga próba zakończyła się niepowodzeniem. Daj znać jak ci poszło. Brałaś 12 tabletek czy więcej? 
> U mnie dzisiaj pojawiło się niewielkie krwawienie, ale to tylko kilka kropelek takiej jasnej krwi z przezroczystym śluzem. 
> A od tej środy do dzisiaj dobrze się czułaś? 
> Powodzenia w dzisiejsze próbie.



Tak, jedynie biegunke mialam przez cala noc a tak nic. Do dzis nic nie dzieje sie, ale dziewczyny radzily poczekac zanim wezme druga dawke bo czasem art dziala pozniej. Dzis wieczorem znow zaczne, chociaz na sama mysl o tej papce mnie podbija ale jak zaczelam raz to trzeba konczyc wiec mam nadzieje ze sie uda bo nie chce 3 raz tego powtarzac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam 20 sztuk (moja historyjka na 73 str.) i 99% że się udało, czekam tylko jeszcze trochę żeby testem potwierdzić. Ale wam nie polecam, po wszystkim myślę że dobrze że mi się ku... nic nie stało;/ po 12 szt. jak jest jakaś reakcja to potem już nic bardziej czy mocniej nie zaczyna się dziać wiec dodatkowe to tylko trucie się dalej.. w końcu bierzesz 4 szt. na raz - przedawkowanie, kolejne 4 szt. znowu potęgujesz przedawkowanie, cały czas przedawkowujesz ten lek!! jak dobijasz do 20 szt. to już więcej tego leku niż krwi w tobie;/ mi nic się nie stało ale teraz jak o tym myślę widzę swoja bezmyślność bo 20 apapów, ibupromów albo innych tabletek bym nie wzięła w takich porcjach a 20 sztuk tego leku łyknęłam, presja + stres = głupota. Weście 12 szt. i najwyżej powtórzycie jak nie wyjdzie, dużo osób pisze że powtarza. Macie czas, dziewczyny piszą że niby koło 6-8 tygodnia jest najbardziej prawdopodobne że zadziała a we wcześniejszych jest trudniej, tylko ile w tym prawdy nie wiem..


Lepiej jest wziąć raz a porządnie 20 tabletek, niż brać za parę dni kolejne 12...
Stężenie Misoprostolu we krwi bardzo szybko maleje, dla tego właśnie pakuje się kolejne tabletki.  Nie by przedawkowac, ale by utrzymać stałe stężenie nie zbędne do trwania akcji skurczowej macicy.

----------


## ladydi

Po to co 3 h zeby utrzymac stezenie ja bymsie bala wziasc wiecej na raz niz zalecana dawka bo strasznie slabo sie czulam i mialam drgawki takie ze ledwo szlam ....

----------


## zzzz

A czy ktoś płacił za zestaw z WoW? Zrobiłam zamówienie, mam zrobić przelew. Nie mam karty kredytowej, ani konta walutowego. Mogę iść normalnie do jakiegoś banku i przelew gotówkowy zrobić. A może na poczcie taki przekaz? Wysłałam im też zapytania dzisiaj i czekam na odpowiedź.

----------


## EMMAaaa

> A czy ktoś płacił za zestaw z WoW? Zrobiłam zamówienie, mam zrobić przelew. Nie mam karty kredytowej, ani konta walutowego. Mogę iść normalnie do jakiegoś banku i przelew gotówkowy zrobić. A może na poczcie taki przekaz? Wysłałam im też zapytania dzisiaj i czekam na odpowiedź.


Podobno do Polski wysyłka jest zabroniona i celnicy je rekwirują. Słyszałam od gościa ktory wozi tabletki z Holandii. Tam to legalne i dostępne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno do Polski wysyłka jest zabroniona i celnicy je rekwirują. Słyszałam od gościa ktory wozi tabletki z Holandii. Tam to legalne i dostępne.


Owszem, tabletki nie mogą być wysyłane z Holandii bo.ich prawo celne na to nie pozwala, dla tego właśnie zestawy z organizacji typu womenhelp.org czy womenonweb.org wysyłane są z Indii. 
Dochodzą bez problemów i zadzjwiajaco szybko.,ostatnio nawet w 5 dni. 
Jedynie gdzie nie są wysyłane do pomorskie, lubuskie wielkopolskie i Warmia. 
Wystarczy normalny przelew z placówki bankowej, a nawet z poczty, tylko trzeba wysłać womenkom potwierdzenie żeby szybciej.nadały paczkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny mam pytanie po zazyciu art mialam krwawienie 14 dni potem 10 dni przerwy i znow zaczelo sie krwawienie oczywiscie skrzepy itd trwa znów 13 dni ,czy to normalne???? U lekarza bylam stwierdził ze to okres zrobił badanie i usg mam dopiero za tydzien bo takie terminy u nas? Mam pytanie czy mógłby nie wykryc ciązy w 12 tyg?? Napisze jeszcze ze krwawienie miałam spore teraz przez pare  dni dopiero teraz mi sie zmniejsza,a brzuch czasami pobolewa jak przy okresie...art zazyłam 21 grudnia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy miałby ktoś tanio na sprzedaż arthrotec w okolicach Warszawy. Sprawa jest bardzo pilna bo jestem w 7 tyg ciąży a nie mam jak zdobyć art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej powiedzcie jak wzielyscie 4 pod jezyk i jak sie tabletki rozuscily to czekaalyscie az ta papka sie wchłonie czy polykalyscie?  Bez rdzenia oczywiscie... Boje sie ze zle zrobilam bo polknelam.. Mam krwawienie i tyle, leca mi skrzepy, jakie to uczucie co pisalyscir jak wylecialo z was to cos?

----------


## mali

Tydzień temu brałam art. Po dobie zglosilam sie na izbe tam mnie zbdala zrobila USG I Nic nie zobaczyla. Krwawilam do wczoraj ze skrzelami tak jak w okres. Dziś mam znowu powiększone piersi i takie uczucie jakbym była nadal w ciąży. Z moich obliczeń od dnia okresu mogłam być w 6 gora 7 tygodniu czy to możliwe zeby lekarz się pomylił i nie zobaczył takiej ciąży na usg dopochwowym? Napiszcie szybko bo jeśli jestem nadal w ciąży to zacznie się 8 tydzień.Na wizytę u lekarza muszę czekać z tydzień a na prywatna nie mam kasy. Dodam jeszcze ze w dzień brania art. krwawilam dosyć obficie.

----------


## mali

Do dziewczyn które szukają art. Ja poszłam do swojego lekarza i powiedziałam prawdę ze jestem w ciąży i nie stac mnie na wychowanie trzeciego bo mam juz dwoje. Poprosiłam o receptę i dziwcie się ale wypisał lekarze to też ludzie. Mam nadzieje ze wypisze kolejna w razie jak bym nadal była w ciąży. Boje się jak diabli.

----------


## mali

> Hej powiedzcie jak wzielyscie 4 pod jezyk i jak sie tabletki rozuscily to czekaalyscie az ta papka sie wchłonie czy polykalyscie?  Bez rdzenia oczywiscie... Boje sie ze zle zrobilam bo polknelam.. Mam krwawienie i tyle, leca mi skrzepy, jakie to uczucie co pisalyscir jak wylecialo z was to cos?


Ja też trzymlam pol godziny a potem polknelam po następnej dawce zaczęłam lekko krwawić i odczuwać skorcze a po 10 godzinach bardziej krwawić. Cierpliwości. Mam nadzieje ze się mi udało a tobie życzę powodzenia :Big Grin:

----------


## EMMAaaa

> Ja też trzymlam pol godziny a potem polknelam po następnej dawce zaczęłam lekko krwawić i odczuwać skorcze a po 10 godzinach bardziej krwawić. Cierpliwości. Mam nadzieje ze się mi udało a tobie życzę powodzenia


JA wczoraj wzielamo 18tej. Po drugiej dawce okolo 23ej zaczely sie skurcze i krwawienie dosc mocne,duuuzo skrzepow i caly czas lecialo przy wizycie w toalecie. Pare razy chlusnelo krwia i skrzepy,nie zauwazylam zadnej tkanki ani zarodka. Okolo 3 nad ranem wszystko ustalo i dzis minelo juz 24 godziny, nic kompletnie nie dzieje sie..nawet krwawienie ustalo,podpaska czysta. Poradzcie..kto mial podobnie i jaki u was skutek?

----------


## EMMAaaa

> Tydzień temu brałam art. Po dobie zglosilam sie na izbe tam mnie zbdala zrobila USG I Nic nie zobaczyla. Krwawilam do wczoraj ze skrzelami tak jak w okres. Dziś mam znowu powiększone piersi i takie uczucie jakbym była nadal w ciąży. Z moich obliczeń od dnia okresu mogłam być w 6 gora 7 tygodniu czy to możliwe zeby lekarz się pomylił i nie zobaczył takiej ciąży na usg dopochwowym? Napiszcie szybko bo jeśli jestem nadal w ciąży to zacznie się 8 tydzień.Na wizytę u lekarza muszę czekać z tydzień a na prywatna nie mam kasy. Dodam jeszcze ze w dzień brania art. krwawilam dosyć obficie.


Ja tez krwawilam obficie i ze skrzepami,z tego co juz naczytalam sie to krwawienia nie oznacza ze to koniec ciazy. najwazniejsze jest USG a jak u Ciebie nic nie wyszlo znaczy ze u Ciebie udalo sie. Ja od wczoraj jak wzielam lepiej sie czuje,taka lekka ,piersi nie bola ale nadal jakos nie wierze ze udalo sie dlatego musze isc na USG ale boje sie ze zostawia mnie w szpitalu bo jak nie udalo sie to znaczy zagrozenie ciazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja trzymam 3 dawke art i poza lekkimi skurczami nic. Kilka kropel krwi bylo ale ustalo a dodam ze powtarzam zabieg drugi raz. Nie wiem czy ja jestem taka ze atom mnie nie ruszy czy cos zle robie mimo ze wg opisu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny odsprzeda mi któraś 4 tabletki arthrotecu bo mam 8szt tylko do zabiegu.

----------


## zzzzz

> A ja trzymam 3 dawke art i poza lekkimi skurczami nic. Kilka kropel krwi bylo ale ustalo a dodam ze powtarzam zabieg drugi raz. Nie wiem czy ja jestem taka ze atom mnie nie ruszy czy cos zle robie mimo ze wg opisu



I jak? Udało się? Jak się dzisiaj czujesz? Ja wzięłam w piątek i prawie nic mi nie było. Ale wczoraj wieczorem zaraz po seksie zaczęłam krwawić i krwawię do dzisiaj. Nie za dużo, ale była to bardzo wczesna ciąża. Zaledwie 5 Tc, więc może... Jutro pójdę do ginekologa to dowiem się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wlasnie nic sie nie dzieje poza bolami jak w okresie i lekkim plamieniem na brazowo ale doslownie malutkim. Nie wiem juz czy art na mnie podziala a nie bardzo wiem gdzie sie ruszyc prywatnie na zabieg w elku lub okolicach a nawet w warszawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny odsprzeda mi któraś 4 tabletki arthrotecu bo mam 8szt tylko do zabiegu.


jeśli nic nie ogarniesz do jutra i moj zabieg sie udal to ja bede miala na sprzedaz, bo mi zostalo, ale tez nie wiem czy sama nie bede potrzebowala takze jutro napisze bo ide do lekarza podaj mejla  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc dziewczyny powiedzcie mi, jestem w 7 tygodniu ciazy zazylam arthrotec 2 dni temu, do tej pory mam krwawienie. gdy wzielam arthrotec po pierwszej dawce poleciala mi krew podczas oddawania moczu niewielkailosc, przy drugiej dawce znowu krew ale juz bardziej obfitwa, podczas oddawania moczu wylatyway ze mnie duze skrzepy.. potem biegunka bol brzucha taki ze az zasnac nie moglam  :Frown:  teraz moje pytanie, czy kazda z was widziala ten zarodek jak z was wylecial? czy np jest tu ktos kto go nie widzial a poronienie sie udalo? i czy po zazyciu arthrotecu jest tak ze ciaza przebiega prawidlowo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biore 3 raz art i znow nic, poza biegunka, 3 podejscie  i nic, zostalo mi 12 tabl i nie wiem czy sprobowac dopochwowo czy 4 raz zrobic wg zalecen pod jezyk

----------


## EMMAaaa

> czesc dziewczyny powiedzcie mi, jestem w 7 tygodniu ciazy zazylam arthrotec 2 dni temu, do tej pory mam krwawienie. gdy wzielam arthrotec po pierwszej dawce poleciala mi krew podczas oddawania moczu niewielkailosc, przy drugiej dawce znowu krew ale juz bardziej obfitwa, podczas oddawania moczu wylatyway ze mnie duze skrzepy.. potem biegunka bol brzucha taki ze az zasnac nie moglam  teraz moje pytanie, czy kazda z was widziala ten zarodek jak z was wylecial? czy np jest tu ktos kto go nie widzial a poronienie sie udalo? i czy po zazyciu arthrotecu jest tak ze ciaza przebiega prawidlowo ?


Ja tez wlasnie wzielam dwa dni temu,identyczne objawy jak u ciebie,tyle ze teraz juz nic nie boli i zadnego krwawienia,zarodka tez nie widzialam ale moze nie zauwazylam w tych skrzepach. Naczytalam sie ze mimo tego nadal ciaza moze sie utrzymac. Tylko USG wykryje albo test beta ,wodstepie paru dni jak spada to jest okej. Napiszcie dziewczyny inne ktorym udalo sie wlasnie czy ten zarodek widac w 7 tyg. :-)

----------


## EMMAaaa

> Biore 3 raz art i znow nic, poza biegunka, 3 podejscie  i nic, zostalo mi 12 tabl i nie wiem czy sprobowac dopochwowo czy 4 raz zrobic wg zalecen pod jezyk


Hej:-) a ty wogóle trzecia próba czy trzecie podanie artu? Do tego nie trzeba wiecej niz 12 tabl. jak wiecej to tylko przedawkujesz. Skoro teraz po 12 szt tabletek nie podzialalo to nie faszeruj sie wiecej,poczekaj 3-4 dni i zacznij na nowo kolejne dawki 3x4 tabl pod jezyk na przynajmniej 30 minut. To lepsza metoda niz dopochwowo bo nie ma ryzyka wykrycia w razie czego u lekarza. Tylko jak juz raz sie zaczelo to trzeba probowac do skutku...

----------


## EMMAaaa

> A ja trzymam 3 dawke art i poza lekkimi skurczami nic. Kilka kropel krwi bylo ale ustalo a dodam ze powtarzam zabieg drugi raz. Nie wiem czy ja jestem taka ze atom mnie nie ruszy czy cos zle robie mimo ze wg opisu


Moze to za wczesna ciaza? Pisza tu dziewczyny ze 3-4 tydzien to za wczesnie bo nie ma co sie odkleic, trzeba czekac do 6,7 a nawet slyszałam o 12 tygodniu. Tak zreszta i lekarze zalecaja tylko do 12 tygodnia-potem nie mozna bo beda komplikacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej:-) a ty wogóle trzecia próba czy trzecie podanie artu? Do tego nie trzeba wiecej niz 12 tabl. Jak wiecej to tylko przedawkujesz. Skoro teraz po 12 szt tabletek nie podzialalo to nie faszeruj sie wiecej,poczekaj 3-4 dni i zacznij na nowo kolejne dawki 3x4 tabl pod jezyk na przynajmniej 30 minut. To lepsza metoda niz dopochwowo bo nie ma ryzyka wykrycia w razie czego u lekarza. Tylko jak juz raz sie zaczelo to trzeba probowac do skutku...


 trzecia proba, po kazdej czekam 3 dni, biore 12 tabl nie wiecej a od ostatniej mies wychodzi mi 6 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie od 2tyg przeglądam fora internetowe i orientuje sie w temacie który mnie niestety.także dotyczy.udało mi sie zdobyc arthrotec za niestety az 500zl ale balam sie z zagranicy zamawiac bo slysalm ze paczki moga nie dotrzec i czas oczekiwania mnie przerazil .. zamierzam zażyć go w srode muszę to zaplanować bo mam dwojjke dzieci w domu.jestem przerażona ze nie uda sie ale nie mam wyjścia. Wiem kiedy doszlo do zapłodnienia i od tego dnia licze długość ciazy bo to chyba najdokladniejszy wyznaczniki nie miesiaczka według zapłodnienia to jest 6tydz.tydzień temu bylam na usg i ledwo lekarz odnalazł pecherzyk. Dam znać jak poszło bo sa mysle tu osoby którym pomaga opisanie sytuacji.czy arthrotec jest mniej skuteczny niz cytotec bo skład ten sam ?na szczescie nie musialam kupowac z internetu i narażać sie na oszustwo ale wydalam za to 10 razy tyle co ten lek kosztuje w aptece ..balam sie isc i pytać czy sprzedadzą. Smutne to ze trzeba czasem w życiu uciekać sie do niekoniecznie etycznych rozwiazan ale uwazam ze mam prawo decydowac o swym zyciu.odezwę sie po.

----------


## Gość123456789

Witam. Mam na sprzedanie 14 tabletek w cenie 120 PLN. Mogę przesłać zdjęcia rachunek z zakupu. Preferuję odbiór osobisty w Katowicach bądź okolice. Proszę nie wypisywać że komuś drogo, albo nie coś. Nikogo nie zmusza a i mogę służyć radą, gdyż są one pozostałością po udanym zabiegu. Dodam że były one tylko dokonczeniem wcześniej zaczętej kuracji, która to w trakcie trzeciej dawki okazała się skuteczna. Radzę poczytać o ziołach. Mój nr. 506 822 200 tylko SMS.

----------


## Gość123456789

Witam ponownie. Chcę dodać że jeżeli nastąpi jaka kolwiek zmiana w sprawie sprzedaży napiszę o tym, tak więc ogłoszenie jest aktualne

----------


## ladydi

> Moze to za wczesna ciaza? Pisza tu dziewczyny ze 3-4 tydzien to za wczesnie bo nie ma co sie odkleic, trzeba czekac do 6,7 a nawet slyszałam o 12 tygodniu. Tak zreszta i lekarze zalecaja tylko do 12 tygodnia-potem nie mozna bo beda komplikacje.


Do 12 tygodnia najbezpieczniej pozniej jest coraz wieksze ryzyko komplikacja, chociaz poronienie samoistne moze powstac do 20 tyg, ale najlepiej to od 7-8 do 12 tygodnia ciazy. Na spokojnie proboj tydzien po pierwszej probie ale nie bierz wiele tabletek naraz bo nir wiadomo co sie stanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dokładnie 16 dni temu zażywałam Arth.
Udało się po 3 dawkach- lekarz stwierdził poronienie .
Oczyscili mnie w szpitalu .

Wszystko było ok tylko,że ja nadal mam objawy ciążowe - np kłucie w dole brzucha i bolesne piersi .
 Kiedy zrobić badanie beta ?? Ile spada ten hormon ??

Chcę już normalnie funkcjonowac  :Smile:

----------


## zzzzz

> Moze to za wczesna ciaza? Pisza tu dziewczyny ze 3-4 tydzien to za wczesnie bo nie ma co sie odkleic, trzeba czekac do 6,7 a nawet slyszałam o 12 tygodniu. Tak zreszta i lekarze zalecaja tylko do 12 tygodnia-potem nie mozna bo beda komplikacje.


Przeczytałam cały ten wątek i niektórym się udało we wczesnym stadium ciąży, np. w 5 Tc i do tego chyba czym wcześniejsza tym łagodniej się to przechodzi. Ja jutro idę na usg - 5 Tc i dowiem się czy mi się udało. Cały czas krwawię, ale jakoś tak łagodnie to wszystko a tej krwi tak jak przy zwykłym okresie chyba, a nie jakoś tak wyjątkowo dużo. A poza tym zaczęłam krwawić z opóźnieniem, bo dopiero na następny dzień. Ale dzisiaj już cały dzień krwawię, więc mam nadzieję, że jednak się udało.

----------


## zzzzz

> Biore 3 raz art i znow nic, poza biegunka, 3 podejscie  i nic, zostalo mi 12 tabl i nie wiem czy sprobowac dopochwowo czy 4 raz zrobic wg zalecen pod jezyk


Może napisz wszystko ze szczegółami jak to robiłaś, może coś jest nie tak... Może trzymasz krócej niż pól godziny? Czy art masz z apteki w oryginalnym opakowaniu? Wyjmujesz te rdzenie ze środka? Szkoda mi ciebie, że tak długo się męczysz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy któraśz dziewczyn kktóra jest już po mogłaby skontaktować się ze mną na e mail   kowalskak521@gmail.com to bardzo ważne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

EMMAaaa albo zzzz możecie dać namiar od kogo kupiłeś cie i za ile potrzebuje ze sprawdzonego źródła help

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hormon hCG obecny podczas rozwijającej się ciąży wydalany jest dosyć powoli a dostępne w aptece testy ciążowe są bardzo czułe. Z tego powodu test ciążowy może pomimo przeprowadzonej aborcji nawet do następnej menstruacji pokazywać wynik pozytywny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   aa_kinga@o2.pl

----------


## zzzzz

> EMMAaaa albo zzzz możecie dać namiar od kogo kupiłeś cie i za ile potrzebuje ze sprawdzonego źródła help


Ja mam normalnie na receptę. Chłopak mi załatwił od lekarza, że niby dla niego.

----------


## EMMAaaa

> EMMAaaa albo zzzz możecie dać namiar od kogo kupiłeś cie i za ile potrzebuje ze sprawdzonego źródła help


Ja to przepłaciłam bo spanikowałam i chciałam jak najszybciej miec tabletki,zamiast czekac łapnęłam się 
handlary co sprzedała mi 20 szt za 1000zł, teraz mam namiar na farmaceutę ale mam tylko meila do niego telefonu nie podaje bo służbowy. on sprzedaje za 85 zeta za opakowanie. po prostu nie chce zarabiać, ale szczerze to tego nie sprawdziłam , po drugiej próbie chyba mi sie udało wiec nie bedzie potrzeby do niego pisac. Jak zrobie bete to bede wiedziec czy potrzebne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może napisz wszystko ze szczegółami jak to robiłaś, może coś jest nie tak... Może trzymasz krócej niż pól godziny? Czy art masz z apteki w oryginalnym opakowaniu? Wyjmujesz te rdzenie ze środka? Szkoda mi ciebie, że tak długo się męczysz...


Tak z apteki, maz kupil mi 2 opakowania. Bralam wg zalecen czyli 3 razy po 4 tabl po pol godz. Rdzenie wyciagalam. Jedynie biegunka i bol brzucha, ostatnio kilka brazowych plam i na tym koniec. Mam jeszcze 8 tabl i sprobuje dokupic opakownie w jakiejs innej aptece bo tu juz bedzie podejrzane zwlaszcza ze bez recepty udalo sie kupic. Chcialabym juz miec to za soba bo to nie bylo mile przezycie a czeka mnie 4 podejscie, tyle ze teraz odczekam troche dluzej.

----------


## EMMAaaa

> Ja też trzymlam pol godziny a potem polknelam po następnej dawce zaczęłam lekko krwawić i odczuwać skorcze a po 10 godzinach bardziej krwawić. Cierpliwości. Mam nadzieje ze się mi udało a tobie życzę powodzenia


I jak tam koleżanko? Udało się ,jestem ciekawa bo moje objawy były takie same...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstapie 2 opakwoania arthrotecu

jedno 45zl

wysylka 6zl
albo oba za 90 z wysylka


christy198586@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy miałby ktoś tanio na sprzedaż arthrotec w okolicach Warszawy. Sprawa jest bardzo pilna bo jestem w 7 tyg ciąży a nie mam jak zdobyć art.


napisz wysle poleconym listem priorytet

1 opak 52 z wysylka
lub 2opak z a90zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej
Ostatnio tak jak wiekszość dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży okres nie super bo straciłam prace. No cóż od lekarza do lekarza żaden nie chciał pomóc - znalazł się jeden powiedział o własnie tym środku.
Kupiłam i wczoraj/dziś wziełam. on mi kazał 4 dopochwowo i 4 doustnie. Troche jednak zmodyfikowałam i 2 tabl dopochwowo i 5 tabl doustnie. Bałam się tam coś pakować...
zażyłam proszki o 0:30 czułam się jak naćpana, zmeczona ledwo chodziłam, bolał mnie żołądek okropnie bolał aż tak jakby cały spuchł . Do tego byłam rozpalona i cholernie było mi niedobrze , starałam się to przetrzymać bo nie chciałam zwrócić tych środków. Udało mi się zasnąć dziś się obudziłam myśląc ze nic z tego że przemeczyłam się ale nic to nie dało bo podpaske miałam czystą, jednak wstając do lazienki okazało się że delikatnie krwawie...
Myślicie że zadziałało? że wszystko bedzie okej? Czy powtórzyć dawkę? ( Krwawie mało tak sobie tłumacze bo tak lekarz powiedział że mam lekkie okresy i mały pęcherzyk bo 2tygodnie)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz wysle poleconym listem priorytet
> 
> 1 opak 52 z wysylka
> lub 2opak z a90zl


nie dojdzie ci poleconym izba celna przechwyci ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale że zwykły list np. Pocztą Polską wysłany i na terenie kraju też mogą łapnąć i sprawdzić ??

----------


## zzzzz

> hej
> Ostatnio tak jak wiekszość dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży okres nie super bo straciłam prace. No cóż od lekarza do lekarza żaden nie chciał pomóc - znalazł się jeden powiedział o własnie tym środku.
> Kupiłam i wczoraj/dziś wziełam. on mi kazał 4 dopochwowo i 4 doustnie. Troche jednak zmodyfikowałam i 2 tabl dopochwowo i 5 tabl doustnie. Bałam się tam coś pakować...
> zażyłam proszki o 0:30 czułam się jak naćpana, zmeczona ledwo chodziłam, bolał mnie żołądek okropnie bolał aż tak jakby cały spuchł . Do tego byłam rozpalona i cholernie było mi niedobrze , starałam się to przetrzymać bo nie chciałam zwrócić tych środków. Udało mi się zasnąć dziś się obudziłam myśląc ze nic z tego że przemeczyłam się ale nic to nie dało bo podpaske miałam czystą, jednak wstając do lazienki okazało się że delikatnie krwawie...
> Myślicie że zadziałało? że wszystko bedzie okej? Czy powtórzyć dawkę? ( Krwawie mało tak sobie tłumacze bo tak lekarz powiedział że mam lekkie okresy i mały pęcherzyk bo 2tygodnie)


Tylko usg może to potwierdzić. Czytałam na tym forum o takich co krwawiły po tydzień, myślały że się udało, a na usg dowiadywały się, że ciąża trwa nadal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Sylwia.ga@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy któraś korzystała z tego sklepu? naciaze.eu.pn?? czy sa uczciwi? prosze o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NIE SĄ UCZCIWI... jak wszystkie strony tego typu, kilka stron wczesniej o tym bylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

eh dzieki, skad wziasc sprawdzony srodek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc, mam  Arthrotec, sprzedaje po 85zł za opakowanie, wiem ze kosztuje w aptece kolo 60zł ale chce troche zarobic na tym lataniu wysyłka itp,  gdy bede miał możliwosc moge wysłac zdjecia, prosze pisac na maila --- davidharnas@interia.pl
> prosze o kontakt zdecydowanych.  
> pozdawiam
> 
> 
> PS. jestem przedstawicielem handlowym i czasem odpowiedz moze trwac troszke dłuzej ( nie dłuzej niz 8 godz od napisania)   poniewaz wciaż jestem w trasie, nie podaje nr tel ponieważ  mam nr zarejestrowany u operatora na firme.


czy ktos sprawdzał??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> eh dzieki, skad wziasc sprawdzony srodek?


Jak to skad? Womenhelp.org i.womenonweb.org.  Tylko i wyłącznie tam dostaniecie Sprawdzony zestaw tabletek poronnych. 
Wszelkie strony tyłu na.ciążę coś tam sobie darujcie bo zostaniecie Oszukane.  Nawet na womenonwaves piszą że to szit.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dojdzie ci poleconym izba celna przechwyci ...


Izba celna nie przeswietla przesyłek krajowych.  Nawet gdyby to robiła, to od kiedy mamy w Polsce zakaz wysyłania leków pocztą?  Nawet z zagranicy możesz sobie ściągać nie zarejestrowane u nas leki.  Do 5 najmniejszych opakowań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, odsprzedam artrotec po kuracji zostało mi 26 tabletek, kupiłam w aptece 2 opakowania, mi wystarczyło 8 tabletek, cena 150 zł, mail: wioletta9@poczta.onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry!
Jestem lek. med. Ewa Lingross. Z zawodu jestem ginekologiem.
Codziennie przychodzi do mnie wiele kobiet w ciąży.
Dostaję masę pytań dotyczących tabletek poronnych i aborcji farmakologicznej.
Ze względu na tak duże zainteresowanie otworzyłam sklep internetowy.
Posiadam produkty takie jak: Arthrotec, Cytotec i RU486.
Zabieg aborcji farmakologicznej można bezpiecznie wykonać samemu.

Jeśli chciałabyś zamówić potrzebne do tego tabletki to zapraszam na:

tabletkiporonne.co.nf

Produkty wysyłam kurierem (2 dni) lub anonimowo na paczkomat (ok. 4 dni).

Przesyłki są zabezpieczone i nie budzą żadnych podejrzeń.

Zapraszam i pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na co dzień pracuję jako lekarz, dlatego czasem wysyłka może się opóźnić, więc proszę nie pisać, że oszukuję tylko poczekać. Moja strona: tabletkiporonne.co.nf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oo kolejna Gwiazda z RU widmo. 
I pewnie jeszcze trzeba z góry zapłacić. 
Lekarz ginekolog który ryzykuje utratę prawa do wykonywania zawodu dla drobnego zarobku? W życiu w to nie uwierrze, ja i na szczęście nie tylko ja. Dziewczyny ma szczęścieteż  już nie są takie naiwne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I kto ci dał pozwolenie na Używanie loga womenonwaves?? 
Boże wiesz co? Bezczelna jesteś.

----------


## Marta447

Zamówiłam tabletki z tabletkiporonne.co.nf. Czekałam 3 dni, ale dotarły.
Jestem w trzecim tygodniu ciąży. Jutro z chłopakiem spróbujemy wykonać kurację.

Życzcie mi powodzenia!

----------


## daiana

Dziewczyny, które są juz Po czy po udanym ' zabiegu' potrzebne jest łyżeczkowanie i od razu wizyta u ginekologa? czy mozna zrobic poprostu test beta i jesli wszystko wyjdzie ok to za jakis czas(np 2 tyg) udać się do ginekologa?
Moj porblem polega na tym ze ponad 2 lata temu zaszlam w ciaze i dowiedziałam sie o tym na usg. Wiedziałam ze nie moge urodzic dziecka , wiec razem z chlopakiem zdecydowalismy sie na wyjazd do Anglii i dokonanie legalnej aborcji. Teraz jestem pare dni przed okresem ale wiem ze to dziwnie zabrzmi ale na 90% czuje ze znowu jestem w ciazy. Oczywiscie poczekam do miesiaczki i zrobie test ale jest okaze sie ze znowu wpadłam , bede zmuszona użyc arthrotec. Nie stać mnie na prywatnego kinekologa , a 2 którzy przyjmują to znajomi mojej rodziny, która nie byłaby zadowolona wiedząc co zrobilam lub mam zamiar zrobic., Stąd moje pytanie o to łyżeczkowanie (wiem, że sie robi je w szpitalu) ale zastanawiam sie czy jest ono potrzebne po każdym zabiegu

----------


## ladydi

> Dziewczyny, które są juz Po czy po udanym ' zabiegu' potrzebne jest łyżeczkowanie i od razu wizyta u ginekologa? czy mozna zrobic poprostu test beta i jesli wszystko wyjdzie ok to za jakis czas(np 2 tyg) udać się do ginekologa?
> Moj porblem polega na tym ze ponad 2 lata temu zaszlam w ciaze i dowiedziałam sie o tym na usg. Wiedziałam ze nie moge urodzic dziecka , wiec razem z chlopakiem zdecydowalismy sie na wyjazd do Anglii i dokonanie legalnej aborcji. Teraz jestem pare dni przed okresem ale wiem ze to dziwnie zabrzmi ale na 90% czuje ze znowu jestem w ciazy. Oczywiscie poczekam do miesiaczki i zrobie test ale jest okaze sie ze znowu wpadłam , bede zmuszona użyc arthrotec. Nie stać mnie na prywatnego kinekologa , a 2 którzy przyjmują to znajomi mojej rodziny, która nie byłaby zadowolona wiedząc co zrobilam lub mam zamiar zrobic., Stąd moje pytanie o to łyżeczkowanie (wiem, że sie robi je w szpitalu) ale zastanawiam sie czy jest ono potrzebne po każdym zabiegu


Mi nie bylo potrzebne wszystko samosie oczyscilo

----------


## Analna Ania

Chłopak mówił, że albo anal, albo finał francuzem, a ja go nie posłuchałam i wpadłam  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale że zwykły list np. Pocztą Polską wysłany i na terenie kraju też mogą łapnąć i sprawdzić ??


Tak łapią i zatrzymują paczke nawet z tak im lekiem jak arthrotec a pózniej sprawa na policje idzie o sprzedaz  osoba trzecim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli komuś zostało chętnie odkupię w jakiejś ,,ludzkiej'' cenie. Tylko pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości (dopłacę 30 zł).  jakub.kleja@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli nic nie ogarniesz do jutra i moj zabieg sie udal to ja bede miala na sprzedaz, bo mi zostalo, ale tez nie wiem czy sama nie bede potrzebowala takze jutro napisze bo ide do lekarza podaj mejla


zrobiłam zabieg z 8szt i nie za działało, pierwsza dawka o 14 druga o 17 i do teraz brak reakcji :Frown:  :Frown:  dlatego potrzebuje 12-16szt :Frown:  odsprzeda któraś???   n_aldona@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam ze jestem w 5tc :Frown:  i miałam tylko lekkie krwawienie z 2 skrzepami nic więcej  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pozostało mi 7 tabletek art ... jest ktos chetny na kupno ? cena 100 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak łapią i zatrzymują paczke nawet z tak im lekiem jak arthrotec a pózniej sprawa na policje idzie o sprzedaz  osoba trzecim


To chyba mamy różne kodeksy, bo ja znam zupełnie inne prawo....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiesz może ty masz swój kodeks który sam sobie napisałeś ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest któraś z was zainteresowana kupnem tych tabl. na początku stycznia? Proszę o post niżej i podam namiary w razie czego  Wesołych Świąt



prosze pomoz mi nie wiem co robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja po art wcale nie krwawilam po tygodniu sam wylecial pecherzyk z zarodkiem wzielam 4 tabl juz po tym dopochwowo zebybsie zaczac oczyszczac usg potwierdzilo poronie we wtorek robie bete zeby zobaczyc czy wszystko zeszlo krwawilam jak prxy skapym okresie tydzien art zadzialal z opoznieniem wiec czasami trzeba poczekac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja po art wcale nie krwawilam po tygodniu sam wylecial pecherzyk z zarodkiem wzielam 4 tabl juz po tym dopochwowo zebybsie zaczac oczyszczac usg potwierdzilo poronie we wtorek robie bete zeby zobaczyc czy wszystko zeszlo krwawilam jak prxy skapym okresie tydzien art zadzialal z opoznieniem wiec czasami trzeba poczekac


jej pocieszylas mnie bo od 4 dni chodze jak struta... :| mam nadzieje, ze u mnie tez tak bedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doradźcie mi dziewczyny :Frown:  Wczoraj o 14 wzięłam pierwsze 4szt o 17 drugie 4szt o godz 19male krwawienie z skrzepem i koniec do teraz bez krwawienia :Frown:  o myślicie o tym???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doradźcie mi dziewczyny Wczoraj o 14 wzięłam pierwsze 4szt o 17 drugie 4szt o godz 19male krwawienie z skrzepem i koniec do teraz bez krwawienia o myślicie o tym???


najlepiej isc do lekarza na usg ... ja mialam silne krwawienie ze skrzepam, ktore do tej pory sie utrzymuje arth bralam z pt na sobote. ale nadal mam lekko obrzmiale piersi, i zarodka ani pecherzyka nie widzialam ni nic, moze jakaos mi wylecial i go przeoczylam, lub po prostu zabieg sie nie udal, nie wiem... ale jestem w 8 tyg ciazy wiec jaknajszybciej chce to sprawdzic i jutro ide na usg. tez Ci radze isc to sprwdzic  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie chciałabym się Was zapytać czy jeśli krwawię ale słabo i boli mnie brzuch to jest szansa, że może się udać. Dodam, że za pierwszym razem się nie udało a wczoraj wzięłam kolejny raz. Całą noc krwawiłam ale nie dość mocno ale zawsze. Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja krwawie po art wsumie 28 dni i wcale nie ustępuje leciały skrzepy,jakies galaretki,watrubki,itd i wsumie dalej nie wiem czy sie udało bo zadnych niby objawów nie mam ale wydaje mi sie ze brzuch mi rośnie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny, ja już jestem po i chcę opisać wam przebieg całej tej sytuacji. Więc tak dzisiaj mamy 14 maja, tabletki dostałam 12 maja (arthrotec, opakowanie 20 tabletek). O godzinie dwudziestej wzięłam pierwszą dawkę, tj. 4 tabletki, ja brałam pod język, jest to najskuteczniejsza forma przyjmowania tego leku i najbardziej bezpieczna że tak powiem, ponieważ lekarze nie będą w stanie stwierdzić czy były przyjmowane jakiekolwiek tabletki. Tabletki trzymałam pod językiem 35 minut, w trakcie wyciągałam te mniejsze 'tableteczki' które znajdują się wewnątrz tabletki arthrotec (dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej je wyciągnąć). Po pierwszej dawce miałam dreszcze przez pierwsze pół godziny ( mniej więcej), po dwóch, dwóch i pół godziny lekki ból brzucha i nic po za tym. Kolejna dawka po trzech godzinach (23:00), tak samo pod językiem 35 minut. Dreszcze, lekki ból brzucha, już się bałam, że nic z tego nie wyjdzie, ponieważ wcześniej zamówiłam tabletki od jakiegoś gościa z internetu, wysłał mi chyba jakieś witaminy, nawet już nie chcę o tym myśleć, bo wyłudził ode mnie 300 zł i nic się nie działo, wysłał 8+1 w hermetykach co już było podejrzane, do tego umawialiśmy się, że za nim odbiorę, będę mogła przesyłkę sprawdzić i odesłać, a takiej możliwości nie było, ale wzięłam te tabletki bo tu już nie chodziło nawet o pieniądze. Otwieram kopertę i straciłam jakiekolwiek nadzieję na to, że coś mi to pomoże, no i nie pomogło, dlatego sięgnęłam po tabletki wyżej wymienione (jeśli chodzi o cenę, w porównaniu do tych wcześniejszych które zamawiałam, tu zapłaciłam grosze). Wracając do drugiej dawki, tak jak powiedziałam, strach, ale czekałam. O drugiej w nocy trzecia dawka z wielkim płaczem, ponieważ ból nie był taki jakiego się spodziewałam, można było porównać go do zaparć, siedziałam z tymi tabletkami w buzi rozryczana jak małe dziecko bez jakichkolwiek nadziei. Połknęłam i poszłam do łazienki z myślą 'a może jednak' i co? I jednak, krew, nie tak dużo jak opisywały dziewczyny, ale jednak. Obudziłam siostrę (to było moje wsparcie i pomoc we wszystkim od początku, pamiętajcie, musicie mieć kogoś, kto w takiej sytuacji będzie trzeźwo myślał za was!! Moja siostra była ze mną, czuwała, załatwiała wszystko, jestem jej wdzięczna <3). Czekałam na dalsze efekty, krew leciała, ciut mocniej niż przy miesiączce, co też mnie zaczęło trochę niepokoić, bo tu na forum dziewczyny wypisywały o morzu krwi, bólach nie do wytrzymania, a ja nie miałam takich objawów, a się na takowe nastawiłam, stąd mój strach. Krew leciała, poleciało kilka na prawdę malutkich skrzepów, ale czekałam. Dla pewności chciałam wziąć czwartą dawkę, ale siostra stwierdziła, że lepiej nie i miała rację. Dalej krew leciała tak jak leciała od początku, ale pojechałyśmy do szpitala o siódmej rano, w samochodzie czułam jak wychodzą ze mnie skrzepy i krew leci mocniej, brzuch nadal bolał jak wcześniej. W szpitalu najpierw poszłam szybko do łazienki zmienić podpaskę, skrzepy były już na prawdę duże, podpaska prawie cała w krwi. Przyjęli nas szybko, ponieważ siostra zawołała panią doktor która właśnie przyjmowała i powiedziała jaka jest sytuacja, ta wszystko spisała, zadzwoniła gdzieś, mówiąc do słuchawki: najprawdopodobniej mamy poronienie, mogę przyjmować? Rozłączyła się. Została Pani przyjęta, spisała dane, dała opaskę na rękę, dostałam szpitalną piżamę 
> (ponieważ nie miałam swojej, nie była na to przygotowana). Wysłali mnie do sali, położyli i kazali czekać. Zbadali mnie, wszystko było okey, czekałam na kolejne badanie, w między czasie stażystka zrobiła ze mną wywiad. Zbadali mnie kolejny raz, okazało się że nie potrzebne będzie łyżeczkowanie, ponieważ macica sama się oczyściła. Zrobili badanie krwi, ponieważ kobiety z ujemną grupą dostają immunoglobulinę (zastrzyk w tyłek jak się okazało), kobiety z dodatnią nie muszą tego przyjmować. Ja miałam ujemną, więc musiałam zostać w szpitalu na noc, rano mnie zbadali jeszcze raz, wszystko było w porządku, wróciłam na sale, zasnęłam, o 11 mnie obudzili, dali zastrzyk w tyłek i odesłali do domu. W szpitalu byłam jeszcze lekko osłabione, ale teraz czuję się dobrze. Więc tak dziewczyny, pamiętajcie, że każda z nas przechodzi to inaczej i do końca nie można sugerować się naszymi opisami. Jak wynika z mojego opisu wcale nie musiałam iść do lekarza, ale i tak ciesze się, że poszłam, bo przynajmniej jestem pewna. Lekarze niczego się nie domyślili, 'samoistne poronienie'. Nie udawałam zmartwionej, bo po co? Ten cyrk nie był mi potrzebny. Lekarze też przychodzili do mnie z uśmiechem na twarzy. Musiałam trochę pokłamać, co jest oczywiste, za pewne będziecie musiały też się na to przygotować jeśli zdecydujecie się iść do lekarza (naprawdę powinnyście). Miesiączkę powinnam dostać za dwa, trzy tygodnie, puki co krew jeszcze będzie mi leciała. A co do immunoglobuliny, to jest ona podawana po to, by w kolejnych ciążach nie było znacznych kłopotów, ale i tak będę dostawała zastrzyki itp, ponieważ krew jest ujemna, każda z was, która takową grupę krwi posiada, również będzie miała coś takiego. Podsumowując stan fizyczny: jest naprawdę dobrze : ) 
> Teraz czekam z niecierpliwością na hejty od 'obrończyń życia', ale wiecie co wam powiem? Mam za ledwie dwadzieścia lat, jestem młoda i mam przed sobą całe życie, owszem, planuje w przyszłości dziecko, ale dopiero, gdy będę w stanie zapewnić mu wszystko to, czego nie mam ja. Moja sytuacja jest ciężka, ponieważ nie mieszkam z rodzicami, jestem na utrzymaniu siostry za pomoc. I co? miała bym teraz mieć dziecko, które nie miało by nawet swojego dachu nad głową? Nie ma takiej opcji. A może lepiej urodzić i oddać do domu dziecka? Nigdy. Nie chciała bym zadręczać się tym, gdzie jest obecnie moje dziecko, czy biją je, czy karmią, czy dobrze traktują. Przecież jest wiele przypadków, gdzie rodziny zastępcze biorą dzieci tylko dla pieniędzy, bo jak wiadomo,  za każde dziecko z adopcji dostaje się grubą kasę. A co później? Moje dziecko po skończeniu osiemnastego roku życia zechciało by mnie odszukać? I co? I co miała bym mu powiedzieć? Więc drogie hejterki i hejterzy, jeśli jesteście tacy mądrzy, to bierzcie wszystkie te dzieci które my miały byśmy urodzić i się nimi zajmujcie. Ja jestem pewna, że zrobiłam dobry ruch, nie tylko dla siebie ale i dla dziecka. W boga nie wieżę, więc religia też nie stała mi na przeszkodzie. A jeszcze coś, do czwartego miesiąca dziecku w łonie matki nie rozwija się rozumowanie, co za tym idzie dziecko nic nie czuje. Ja ogólnie jestem za wprowadzeniem legalnej aborcji w Polsce dla takich kobiet jak ja. 
> A w którym tygodniu byłam dowiedziałam się dopiero kilka godzin przed wyjściem ze szpitala, szósty tydzień. 
> Co do wsparcia, mój chłopak cały czas mnie wspierał i wspiera nadal. Odwiedził mnie w szpitalu mimo, że zostawili mnie tam tylko na jedną noc, jestem mu za to dozgonnie wdzięczna. Tą decyzję podjęliśmy razem, On  również nie wyobrażał sobie mieć teraz dziecka, po za tym jesteśmy ze sobą nie za długo, ale się kochamy i teraz jestem tego jeszcze bardziej pewna, chodź cały czas byłam. Jak widać ja miałam wsparcie z każdej strony, siostra, brat, chłopak. Oczywiście anonimowość w stu procentach. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań proście o meila, postaram się wchodzić tu stosunkowo często. Myślę, ze to na tyle. Dziewczyny jestem z wami : )


Zgadzam się w zupełności z tobą też miałam powiedzmy podobną sytuację z tym, że ja już mam jedno dziecko z poprzedniego związku. Przez jakiś czas spotykałam się z kimś nie byłam zachwycona tą znajomością nie brałam jej zbyt serio, ale wszyscy mi mówili jesteś tak długo sama itd....wiec może spróbuj. I to był mój wielki błąd facet (że tak go określę choć nie zasługuję w pełni na to miano) jest sporo straszy ode mnie, początkowo myślałam, że może to i lepiej, że moze kiedyś się do niego przekonam, że taki ktoś raczej nie zrobi mi krzywdy.Myliłam się i to bardzo. Człowiek, z którym się związałam okazała się wyrachowanym chamem pozbawionym jakichkolwiek ludzkich uczuć, pustym, prymitywnym śmierdzącym leniem, który sobie ubzdurał, że jest wielkim biznesmenem, śmiejącym się z ludzi takich jak ja w stających codziennie do pracy i pracujących fizycznie 8h za byle 1000 z groszami. Jakiś czas temu okazało się, że jestem w ciąży to był dla mnie koszmar, umierałam ze strachu nie wiedziałam co zrobić. Jak pisałam juz wcześniej mam jedno dziecko i do tego marną pracę, ledwo wiążę koniec z końcem. Na niego nie mogłam liczyć bo jest to człowiek nie poważny nie radzący sobie w życiu w dodatku nigdzie nie pracujący, który czasem sobie coś dorobi. Po wielu nie zbyt przyjemnych rozmowach, awanturach w końcu postanowił mi pomóc załatwił mi te tabletki i postanowiłam usunąć tą ciążę. Nie było to dla mnie przyjemne, wiem, że do końca życia tego nie zapomnę. Mam pretensję do siebie, że mam w życiu tak jak mam, że zadawałam się z kimś takim i ze to wszystko musiało się tak skończyć. Dla niego to było od zwykłe wyciśnięcie pryszcza, kiedy podczas tej akcji z tabletkami byłam u niego bo nie mogłam tego zrobić u siebie w domu....śmiał się, zachowywał się jak człowiek nie normalny, gadał przy mnie przez telefon z jakąś znajomą robili sobie ze mnie jaja. Kiedy zwróciłam mu uwagę żeby się przynajmniej w takiej chwili zachował się jak człowiek dostał szału....ja zwijałam się z bólu i cierpienia a on się darł na mnie jak opętany...Kiedyś zastanawiałam się jak wygląda piekło i teraz już wiem nie życzę nikomu z was takiego koszmaru, spotkania na swojej drodze kogoś takiego jak on...Jedyne co mi pozostało po tym wszystkim to depresja i wiem że do końca życia tego nie zapomnę....

----------


## gosc12345689

sprzedam arthrotek 14sz za 120 pln. okolice Katowic. Odbiór osobisty, bądź wysyłka. Mogę przesłać zdjęcia, rachunek itp. Tel 506 822 200

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezu ludzie ten lek mozna kupic za 50zł w aptece idziecie do lekarza i prosicie o recepte co za problem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny właśnie zazylam 2dawke artro.po pierwszej miałam wrażenie dreezczy i zikna ale to minęli tera pobolewa mnie w krzyzu jak przy okresie czekam co sie wydarzy mam nadzieję ze odbędzie sie to w miarę lagodnie najbardziej przeraża mnie ze sie nie uda albo dostanę krwotoku ..jestem dobrej myśli ale marżę zeby ten koszmar minął. Zaplacilam za tabletki 500zl co za paranoja ale cóż za błędy sie.płaci .sam znac jak poszło niedlugo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybaczcie bledy i stylistyke ale pisze z telefonu i czasem sam pisze co myśli :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
mam pytanie wczoraj wzięłam 12 tabl arthrotecu i poza lekkim bólem i wymiotami wystąpiło też tylko lekkie krwawienie czy to może oznaczać ze nie poroniłam??z tego wszystkiego zapisałam sie na dzisiaj do lekarza na usg.załamana jestem.

----------


## Olka338

Polecam Panią z tabletkiporonne.co.nf bardzo mi pomogła! Jestem po udanej kuracji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mnie zastanawia jedno, mianowicie: czy rzeczywiście tak łatwo dostać u nas te tabletki czy lekarze (ewentualnie farmaceuci) robią problemy? Dziewczyny z Lublina, gdzie dostałyście Arthrotec? Na receptę czy po prostu poszłyście do apteki i dostałyście "od ręki"?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie są symptomy poronienia?
Krótko przed poronieniem może dojść do osłabienia symptomów ciąży, takich jak napięcie w piersiach i poranne mdłości. Poronienie przeważnie zaczyna się od krwawienia. Krwawienie może nasilić się w ciągu kilku godzin do kilku dni i przez krótki czas może być natężone. Zarodek zostaje wydalony w postaci zakrzepów i resztek tkankowych (utrata śluzu macicy). Może temu towarzyszyć ból miesiączkowy lub przypominający parcie. Następnie utrata krwi szybko się zmniejsza i po kilku dniach ustaje. Utrata krwi czasami utrzymuje się jeszcze przez kilka tygodni. W niektórych sytuacjach stwierdza się zgon zarodka jeszcze przed zaistnieniem krwawienia. Wówczas można oczekiwać, że do krwawienia dojdzie w ciągu kilku dni (czasami tygodni). Zarodek samoistnie zostaje odrzucony.

----------


## magdalia

Chyba sie udało po drugiej dawce miałam bole krzyża i zaczęłam krwawic ze skrzepamsytuacja do opanowania aczkolwiek samopoczucie dość sczuje sie jakbym byla chora ale da sie przeżyć zastanawiałam sie czy zażyć3dawke wzięłam dla pewnoscui dobra godzinę temu ale właściwie nic więcej sie nie dzieje  najgorsza teraz niepewność czy jest po.. muszę udać sie na usg  jeśli wszystko zakonczy sie sukcesem zostanie mi 8taetek których chętnie sie pozbede.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoże mi ktoś i napiszę gdzie można znaleźć ten lek we Wrocławiu (rzetelny)? Jak pytałam w aptece, to pani mi powiedziała, że jest on już wycofany z aptek. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny właśnie wziełam pierwszą dawkę... mam nadzieję że wszystko się uda...

----------


## magdalia

> Hej dziewczyny właśnie wziełam pierwszą dawkę... mam nadzieję że wszystko się uda...



ja już jestem dzisiaj po trzeciej ciągle krwawie ale myśle że powoli się zmniejsza cała akcja rozwinęła się po drugiej.pisałamo tym prędzej niebawem dam znać co i jak u mnie .też się bałam ale chyba juz po wszystkim..3maj sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy przed calym tym zabiegiem jeść? Czy tez lepiej nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zjadłam przed ale niestety zwymiotowałam kiedy chciałam popić resztki tabletek z pierwszej dawki... ale spokojnie między przyjmowaniem tabletek  możesz jeść. Ja jadłam bo byłam głodna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To reszki tych tabletek spokojnie mogę popić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak ale pamiętaj bez tego twardego środka (rdzeń)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć dziewczyny napiszcie mi jak przyjmujecie lek.doustnie czy dopochwowo i w jakiej dawce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaraz biorę 2 dawkę po pierwszej nic się nie działo specjalnego. Lekki ból u dołu brzucha i lekkie plamienie, oczywiście podrażnienie pod językiem od tabletek ale do przeżycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć dziewczyny napiszcie mi jak przyjmujecie lek.doustnie czy dopochwowo i w jakiej dawce?


W którym jesteś tyg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 6tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 6tyg


Wydaje mi się że 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min co 3h i będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 godziny temu wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język i narazie bez efektów. myślałam teraz o przyjęciu dawki dopochwowo

----------


## gos123456789

nie stawiajcie wszystkiego na jedną kartę. warto poczytać o witaminach  innych rzeczach. takich jak sauna, a z witamin to najlepsza jest witamina c - czysta (np. Olimp Gold-Vit C1000 Forte ) brać większe ilości potem do tego dorzucić DONG QUAI można nabyć w sklepie z ziołami, oraz pić wywar z natki pietruszki a pod koniec kuracji zastosować tabletki ( 3szt. pod język co dwie godz. ) w zupełności wystarczy trzy razy. Polecam chodzić na saune zażywać gorących kąpieli i dobry będzie termofor. Potem tydzień będzie ciekło i powinno być po sprawie. Po takiej kuracji zostały mi do sprzedania tabletki arthrotec 14 szt. za 120 pln. mam jeszcze dong quai i wit. c ale ich już nie sprzedaje przydadzą sie profilaktycznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak...sauna, gorące kąpiele... 
W trakcie akcji 
Prosta droga do krwotoku i śmierci...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie biorę ostatnią dawkę. Mam lekkie krwawienie i jeden skrzep wyleciał ze mnie, delikatny ból u dołu brzucha. zero gorączki, biegunki. Myślałam że będzie dużo gorzej mam nadzieję że zadziała...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziweczyny możliwe by nie mieć żadnych skutków ubocznych ? ledwo boli mnie brzuch i trochę krwawię i nic po za tym... zaczynam się martwić że się nie udało...  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało , chociaz żadnego zarodka nie widzialam.dzis bylam na usg. Wam zycze tez powodzenia bo wiem xo to znaczy... Zostalo mi 8 tabl moge odsprzedac jakby komus brakowalo, zdj tez moge wyslac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało , chociaz żadnego zarodka nie widzialam.dzis bylam na usg. Wam zycze tez powodzenia bo wiem xo to znaczy... Zostalo mi 8 tabl moge odsprzedac jakby komus brakowalo, zdj tez moge wyslac


odkupie pilnie klara1245@o2.pl odezwij sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klara1245 napisalam wiadomosc na poczcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Klara1245 napisalam wiadomosc na poczcie


odpisałam, czekam na inf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Gość123456789

Jak bierzesz tabletki art. To żadnych więcej innych rzeczy. Ja o saunie piszę że można korzystać przed zazyciem nim sobie załatwia tabletki. Tak na prawdę to można wszystko sobie sprawdzić na necie. Lepiej jest się wspomóc czymś przed kuracja niż brać ileś razy serię tabletek. Po którejś dawce to jest dopiero wysiłek dla organizmu, a tak masz większą szansę ze się uda za pierwszym razem. Ale każdy ma swój rozum i robi jak chce nikt nikogo nie zmusza do niczego tylko proszę aby być otwartym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze pomoz mi nie wiem co robic


mam do sprzedania Art - 215 zł (200 zł za 20 tabl. + 15 zł koszt paczki Paczka24 za pobraniem)

----------


## EMMAaaa

> Dziweczyny możliwe by nie mieć żadnych skutków ubocznych ? ledwo boli mnie brzuch i trochę krwawię i nic po za tym... zaczynam się martwić że się nie udało...


Ja po pierwszej próbie tez tak miałam,znaczy nie podziałało niestety...krwawienie musi być duże ze skrzepami inaczej nic nie odklei sie. Poczekaj ze dwa tygodnie i spróbój jeszcze raz 12szt 3x4 tabletki. Mnie po drugiej próbie udało się 
jestem po badaniu bety..powoli spada :-) jeszcze dla potwierdzenia czekam na usg. Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam Panią z tabletkiporonne.co.nf bardzo mi pomogła! Jestem po udanej kuracji!


dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac !!! pania doktor ewe lingross nawet google nie wyszukuja, ze jest ginekologiem... juz mojego zwyklego lekarza wyszukalo a tej nie. glupie suki rzeruja na ludzkim cierpieniu ! zeby ja tak kiedys oszukal jak ona nas oszukuje

----------


## beatrice

Hej dziewczyny,
uważajcie na przesyłki przez pocztę polską. Ja czekałam na paczkę i miałam dostęp do śledzenia przesyłki i tam na stronie było napisane, że przesyłka dostarczona, a ja jej nie miałam....dopiero jak zadzwoniłam okazało się, że paczka została przekazana do izby celnej...
Musiałam kombinować drugi raz tym razem przez kuriera i udało się...
Jeżeli chodzi o art. to wczoraj o 12:00 wzięłam pierwsze 4 pod język (trzpień wyciągnęłam) już po chwili dostałam okropnej biegunki, brązowe plamienie z mała ilością krwi i lekki ból brzucha, a po około dwóch godzinach zwymiotowałam. o 15:00 znów 4 pod język, ale tym razem wcześniej przełamałam je i wyciągnęłam trzpień, po 30 min. połknęłam papkę, biegunka dreszcze i gorączka około 38,4 i krwawienie dość mocne się zaczęło, wyleciało parę niedużych skrzepów, później bóle brzucha bardzo silne i znów zwymiotowałam... trzecia dawka o godz. 18:00 ale tym razem nie dałam rady tego połknąć...biegunka ustała ale gorączka dość długo się utrzymywała, ból brzucha też. Dzisiaj nadal krwawię, ale jest to krwawienie takie jak przy okresie i brzuch tylko czasem boli i trochę osłabiona jestem, bo jednak trochę tej krwi wyleciało. Nie wiem, czy już wszystko za mną, jutro idę na USG na potwierdzenie.
Psychicznie niestety gorzej.........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostaly wam tabletki po kuracji ? Chetnie odkupie 8 sztuk poniewaz mi zostaly 4 po nie udanym zabiegu. Zalezy mi na czasie, jestem w 8 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czemu paczki trafiaja do izby celnej ? nawet na terenie polski je przechwycaja?

----------


## beatrice

Nie wiem dlaczego, ale moją paczkę przechwycili była wysyłana na terenie Polski i przez pocztę polską .
Pewnie będę musiała składać jakieś wyjaśnienia albo coś....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ojaaa... jak oni to robia ze wiedza co jest w srodku? jas dzis robilam wysylke i zapakowalam w koperte babelkowa, a tabletki owinelam w ozdobne pudelko, przeswietla to jakos, jak mysliscie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupie 4 sztuki

----------


## beatrice

Nie wiem, ale bezpieczniej jest wysyłać przez firmę kurierską...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostaly wam tabletki po kuracji ? Chetnie odkupie 8 sztuk poniewaz mi zostaly 4 po nie udanym zabiegu. Zalezy mi na czasie, jestem w 8 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, jestem najprawdopodobniej w 4-5 tc, chciałabym kupic arthrotec, jednak nie mam możliwości zdobycia recepty, co mam powiedzieć w aptece żeby wydali mi lek bez niej? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziweczyny możliwe by nie mieć żadnych skutków ubocznych ? ledwo boli mnie brzuch i trochę krwawię i nic po za tym... zaczynam się martwić że się nie udało...


Nie stresuj się. Ja 16 grudnia robiłam aborcje za pomocą art. Tez znosiłam to super mimo iż naczytałam się strasznych rzeczy. Zaczęłam plamic po drugiej dawce.  Znośnie dreszcze gorączka 37 tyko. przez pół godz po 3ciej dawce, zero biegunki. byłam w 5 tyg (od ost miesiączki). Zmartwiłam się po krwawienie nie nasiliło się po 3ciej dawce, wzięłam zatem 4ta. Na drugi dzień lekko krwi łam, wystraszyłam się, ze nie zadziałał. Dwa dni po poszłam na USG, wyszło, że nie ma w macicy nic "żywego" i "poronienie  w trakcie". Krwawiłam 2 tyg. a dopiero 9 dni po art. wyleciało ze mnie coś co wyglądało jak zużyty tampon czyli tkanaka ciążowa. zatem ..nie od razu wszystko się dzieje. Obserwuj sie... Idź za dwa dni na USG zrób sobie badanie beta... po 3 tyg test. ( u mnie po 3 tyg test -jedna kreska. USG-macica czysta) Każda z nas ma inny organizm. Jas zniosłam aborcje po art, dobrze.
Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie stresuj się. Ja 16 grudnia robiłam aborcje za pomocą art. Tez znosiłam to super mimo iż naczytałam się strasznych rzeczy. Zaczęłam plamic po drugiej dawce.  Znośnie dreszcze gorączka 37 tyko. przez pół godz po 3ciej dawce, zero biegunki. byłam w 5 tyg (od ost miesiączki). Zmartwiłam się po krwawienie nie nasiliło się po 3ciej dawce, wzięłam zatem 4ta. Na drugi dzień lekko krwi łam, wystraszyłam się, ze nie zadziałał. Dwa dni po poszłam na USG, wyszło, że nie ma w macicy nic "żywego" i "poronienie  w trakcie". Krwawiłam 2 tyg. a dopiero 9 dni po art. wyleciało ze mnie coś co wyglądało jak zużyty tampon czyli tkanaka ciążowa. zatem ..nie od razu wszystko się dzieje. Obserwuj sie... Idź za dwa dni na USG zrób sobie badanie beta... po 3 tyg test. ( u mnie po 3 tyg test -jedna kreska. USG-macica czysta) Każda z nas ma inny organizm. Jas zniosłam aborcje po art, dobrze.
> Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki.


Opisujesz ze krwawilas. Ja przestalam po 4 godznach od zazycia trzecej dawki i do tej pory nic zero skurczy zero krwawienia..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, o dzisiaj o 16 zarzyłam 4 art pod język. Po dwudziestu minutach jeszcze tabletki miałam w buzi zaczęła lecieć krew. Teraz mam skurcze jak przy okresie . Czekam co będzie dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z was ma gr krwi 0rh- ?
i czy w tym przypadku jest konieczne podanie immunoglobuliny?
byłam w 6tyg i chyba kuracja udana.w poniedziałek mam wizyte u lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, o dzisiaj o 16 zarzyłam 4 art pod język. Po dwudziestu minutach jeszcze tabletki miałam w buzi zaczęła lecieć krew. Teraz mam skurcze jak przy okresie . Czekam co będzie dalej.


Chyba coś z tego będzie wyleciało coś galaretowego, nie wiem tylko jak przyjmę kolejną dawkę tak mnie podniesienie boli. Lekkie drgawki są.Jak się uda z chęcią oddam te tabletki co zostaną. Biorę art forte tylko te rdzenie od razu wyrzucamy po rozkrojeniu tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba coś z tego będzie wyleciało coś galaretowego, nie wiem tylko jak przyjmę kolejną dawkę tak mnie podniesienie boli. Lekkie drgawki są.Jak się uda z chęcią oddam te tabletki co zostaną. Biorę art forte tylko te rdzenie od razu wyrzucamy po rozkrojeniu tabletki.


Jak ci sie uda (trzymam kciuki) to daj znac chetnie odkupie tabletki mi niestety sie nie udalo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak ci sie uda (trzymam kciuki) to daj znac chetnie odkupie tabletki mi niestety sie nie udalo...


Spoko ja od poniedziałku jak zrobiłam test co dziennie sobie nosiłam ciężkie rzeczy i wieczorem gorąca kąpiel, myślę że to dużo  pomogło. Dzisiaj dokładnie zaczął się szósty tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak ci sie uda (trzymam kciuki) to daj znac chetnie odkupie tabletki mi niestety sie nie udalo...


Z chęcią oddam za darmo miałam z apteki, nie chce na tym zarabiać. Ucieszy mnie jeśli się komuś uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z chęcią oddam za darmo miałam z apteki, nie chce na tym zarabiać. Ucieszy mnie jeśli się komuś uda


Prosze odezwij sie na gg 9150220.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze odezwij sie na gg 9150220.


Nie mam GG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny pisałam wcześniej na temat gr kri czy któraś z was wie coś na ten temat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawialyscie art od bonita2014@wp.pl? Ja od niej chciałam kupić,  przelw na jej konto zrobiłam w zeszła srode priorytetem i do soboty był z nią jako taki kpntakt (cały czas pisała ze przelewu jeszcze nie dostała)ale od soboty do dzisiaj juz nic,  niewiem czy czekać aż łaskawie się odezwie czy zamawiać od kogoś innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawialyscie art od bonita2014@wp.pl? Ja od niej chciałam kupić,  przelw na jej konto zrobiłam w zeszła srode priorytetem i do soboty był z nią jako taki kpntakt (cały czas pisała ze przelewu jeszcze nie dostała)ale od soboty do dzisiaj juz nic,  niewiem czy czekać aż łaskawie się odezwie czy zamawiać od kogoś innego.


pewnie Cie wyrolowala, nie kupuj nigdy za przedpłatą!! zawsze za pobraniem , masz mozliwosc sprawdzic zawartosc nim zapłacisz. niech Ci zdjecia wysle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupiłam od dziewczyn którym zostało , jutro powinnam miec, dam znac jak poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam GG


To na mail ewa726@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chciałam kupic od aa_kinga@o2.pl tylko za przedpłatą chciała, b o niby ja oszukali tylko nie wiem jak, przeciez jak ktos nie zaplaci to paczki nie odbierze.ale jak poprosiłam o zdjecie z dołaczaona kartka z moim adresem email to była cisza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz mi odpisała ze ''towar poszedł za darmo'' ciekawe co miała na mysli to ze wyslala te tabletli czy moja kasa poszła na daremno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz mi odpisała ze ''towar poszedł za darmo'' ciekawe co miała na mysli to ze wyslala te tabletli czy moja kasa poszła na daremno


 powiedz zeby Ci potwierdzenie nadania paczki wysłała a Ty jej wyslij potwierdzenie przelewu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam jej zdjęcie przelewu i jęk wyslalam to ona stwierdziła se takie z poczty można podrobic i tabl wyślę dopiero jak będzie miała kasę na koncie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ile zapłaciłas za art?? chyba zostaje Ci ja postraszyc policja, tym bardziej ze paczki nie dostałas, w której miały byc np perfumy :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z chęcią oddam za darmo miałam z apteki, nie chce na tym zarabiać. Ucieszy mnie jeśli się komuś uda


Aktualna jeszcze oferta? Bo jak narazie to trafiłam na samych oszustow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny pisałam wcześniej na temat gr kri czy któraś z was wie coś na ten temat?


Do 12 tygodnia podanie immunoglobuliny nie jest konieczne.  Krew Zarodka nie łączy się jeszcze z krwią matki, i ta nie wytwarza przeciwciał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez z ta bonita pisalam, rzekomo pani farmaceutka ktora w aptece pracuje  :Wink:  gdy prosilam o zdj to gadka ze apteka jest monitorowana i zdj nie mozna robic... z tego co kojarze a juz na poczte nie chce mi sie wchodzic dziewczyna wspomniala cos o tej aa kinga to chyba ta sama spiewka z apteka  :Wink:  albo ze ma znajomego no nie wazne, zdj nie przeslala wiec odpuscilam je sobie
jesli widzicie ze laski cos kreca odpuscie , nie warto tracic czasu i hajsu 
a do oszustek, musicie w ogole nie miec sumienia zeby nawet na czyms takim rzerowac !

----------


## daiana

Cześć dziewczyny ! Proszę o pomoc. byłam w kilku aptekach jednak nie udało mi się zakupić tabletek. Jeśli ktoś ma odsprzedać proszę o kontakt !!

----------


## Schatzi

> Opisujesz ze krwawilas. Ja przestalam po 4 godznach od zazycia trzecej dawki i do tej pory nic zero skurczy zero krwawienia..


Po drugiej dawce lekkie plamienie, dwa dni bardzo bardzo małe krwawienie, ruszyło 3go dniach doszły też dopiero wtedy delikatne skurcze macicy....zużyłam kilka podpasek maxi, tak kolejne 3 dni. potem delikatniej. a dziewiątego dnia po zaszyciu atr wypadła ze mnie tkanka ciążowa. Jeśli zrobiłaś to wczoraj jutro zrób badanie beta (test ciążowy z krwi) i idx na USG- jeśli sie udało to badanie na 100% potwierdzi poronienie. Każda z nas ma inny organizm inaczej zbudowana macicę- większa- mniejszą... Arthrotec daje t70-90 % szans na poronienie, ale wierzę, że Ci sie udało. Trzymaj sie i zrób sobie koniecznie jutro USG. (ja powiedziałam lekarzowi, że mój gin jest na urlopie, że jestem w ciązy ale w nocy zabolał mnie brzuch i trochę pokrwawiłam i boje się że coś się złego może dziać -zrobił mi USG i potwierdził poronienie).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aktualna jeszcze oferta? Bo jak narazie to trafiłam na samych oszustow


Pewnie chyba się udało dwie godziny było kiepsko ze mną bardzo bolało ale teraz już jest dobrze. Nawet nie biorę trzeciej dawki. W poniedziałek pójdę do lekarza sprawdzić i jak wszystko będzie ok to oddam art forte 12 szt za darmo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie chyba się udało dwie godziny było kiepsko ze mną bardzo bolało ale teraz już jest dobrze. Nawet nie biorę trzeciej dawki. W poniedziałek pójdę do lekarza sprawdzić i jak wszystko będzie ok to oddam art forte 12 szt za darmo.


To jeśli było by można to prosił bym o jakąś informację bo naprawdę potrzebuje to mój e-mail aakarolinka@wp.pl

----------


## dzasta332

Witam
Jestem w 11 tyg ciąży tydzień temu brałam tabletki 1 szt Mifepristone (ru486) i 12 tabl Mizoprostolu. Wczoraj byłam u lekarza i stwierdził, że z dzieckiem wszystko dobrze. Ale ja chciałabym je usunąć nie jestem teraz w zdrowiu psychicznym na dziecko proszę powiedzcie mi co ja mam zrobić może któraś miała podobnie i wie jak zaradzić temu proszę o odp na e-maila wiki332@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Jestem w 11 tyg ciąży tydzień temu brałam tabletki 1 szt Mifepristone (ru486) i 12 tabl Mizoprostolu. Wczoraj byłam u lekarza i stwierdził, że z dzieckiem wszystko dobrze. Ale ja chciałabym je usunąć nie jestem teraz w zdrowiu psychicznym na dziecko proszę powiedzcie mi co ja mam zrobić może któraś miała podobnie i wie jak zaradzić temu proszę o odp na e-maila wiki332@wp.pl


Jestem po aborcji dokonanej w klinice w Anglii właśnie za pomocą tych 2 środków jednak to było do 9 tyg. W książeczce której od nich dostałam jest napisane ,że jeśli jest to ciąza powyżej 9 tyg powinnaś zażyć 1 szt mifepristone za dzien lub 2  mizoprostol co 3 godz jeśli po 5 dawce nie krwawisz powinnas odczekać 12 godz zanim zaczniesz jeszcze raz. Kiedy go zażyłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ma ktoras do odsprzedania 8 sztuk ?? Pilnie potrzeuje bo jestesm w 8 tyg... ewa726@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po aborcji dokonanej w klinice w Anglii właśnie za pomocą tych 2 środków jednak to było do 9 tyg. W książeczce której od nich dostałam jest napisane ,że jeśli jest to ciąza powyżej 9 tyg powinnaś zażyć 1 szt mifepristone za dzien lub 2  mizoprostol co 3 godz jeśli po 5 dawce nie krwawisz powinnas odczekać 12 godz zanim zaczniesz jeszcze raz. Kiedy go zażyłas?


.Teraz doczytałam,że tydzień temu. krwawiłas w ogołe po mizoprostolu?a i oczywiście mizoprostol dopochwowo

----------


## daiana

Ja też proszę o pilny kontakt jeśli ma ktoś odsprzedac!! W żadnej aptece nie chcieli sprzedać. 
paulina-dajana93@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Jestem w 11 tyg ciąży tydzień temu brałam tabletki 1 szt Mifepristone (ru486) i 12 tabl Mizoprostolu. Wczoraj byłam u lekarza i stwierdził, że z dzieckiem wszystko dobrze. Ale ja chciałabym je usunąć nie jestem teraz w zdrowiu psychicznym na dziecko proszę powiedzcie mi co ja mam zrobić może któraś miała podobnie i wie jak zaradzić temu proszę o odp na e-maila wiki332@wp.pl



skoro miałaś taki zestaw, to nie był on na pewno oryginalny, dlatego nie pomógł. Gdyby to było oryginalne Mife z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org nie byłoby raczej problemu. Sama usuwałam ciąże oryginalnym zestawem w 14 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Jestem w 11 tyg ciąży tydzień temu brałam tabletki 1 szt Mifepristone (ru486) i 12 tabl Mizoprostolu. Wczoraj byłam u lekarza i stwierdził, że z dzieckiem wszystko dobrze. Ale ja chciałabym je usunąć nie jestem teraz w zdrowiu psychicznym na dziecko proszę powiedzcie mi co ja mam zrobić może któraś miała podobnie i wie jak zaradzić temu proszę o odp na e-maila wiki332@wp.pl


Bo nie miałaś Prawdziwego Ru.  Dla tego się nie udało.  12 tabletek Misoprostolu nie daje się do Ru, to już świadczy o oszustwie... 
Skąd to wzięłas?? Masz dwa wyjścia. 
Zamawiasz Prawdziwy zestaw z womenonweb, lub Donosisz ciążę i urodzisz, ale coś mogło uszkodzić płód...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
mam do sprzedania Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chciałam kupic od aa_kinga@o2.pl tylko za przedpłatą chciała, b o niby ja oszukali tylko nie wiem jak, przeciez jak ktos nie zaplaci to paczki nie odbierze.ale jak poprosiłam o zdjecie z dołaczaona kartka z moim adresem email to była cisza.


ja także chcialam od tej pani tabletki, i wyslalam polowe pieniędzy,rzekomo wyslala a minol tydzień i przesylki nie dostalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napiszcie tu jej dane konta i inne dane jakie posiadacie
by nadal hiena choc nie naciagala na to samo konto bankowe! 
bo mail pewnie zmienia co chwila grasujac na tym i innych forach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Radze nie podawac danych, ja tak zrobilam zabaczcie na okolo 30 stronie i zle to sie skonczylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak sie zle skonczylo?
podajcie choc ostatnie numery konta

----------


## Schatzi

> nigdy nie kupicie tabletek poronnych  za mniej niz 300zł, skoro one koszuja 360zł w hurtowni , zazwyczaj sprzedaja za 400zł-500zł aby ten kto załatwia  miał jakis zysk z tego, to co oferuja za 200-300zł to oszusci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Co to za ceny!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ja za 2 opakowania Arthrotec zapłaciłam 75zł!!! czyli 37,50 jedno kosztuje! oczywiście z receptą, z reszta bez recepty nikt Wam tego nie sprzeda, lek w 90% proc aptekach na zamówienie. Poszłam z receptą i miałam na drugi dzień (Pani spisała nr recepty i ilość) Nie ma w aptekach pewnie dlatego aby nie kwitła sprzedaż  "spod lady"! To jest lek legalny na schorzenia stawów (zatem recepte wypisze każdy internista),  ale zawiera mizo czyli substancję, która w dużej ilości (tu 12 tabletek i więcej) wywołuje skurcze macicy i tym samym możne doprowadzić do poronienia. Lek  kosztuje ..zależny od marży apteki max 50zł ( powtarzam ja za 2 opakowania zapłaciłam 75zł!!!)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochana, gdzie Ty to kupiłaś, jestem (prawdopodobnie) w 4 ciąży - spałam spokojnie bo mam wkładkę domaciczną - Myślałam ze nie musze sie bać, ale dzis rano zwymiotowałam, a okres spóźnia sie juz 6 dzień  :Frown:  proszę, odpisz bo nie wiem co robic - test zrobie wieczorem, ale znam swój organizm i wiem ze to ciąża - chce spróbować zażyć art... 

raz.dwa.82@wp.pl

Błagam o pomoc....

 (


> Po drugiej dawce lekkie plamienie, dwa dni bardzo bardzo małe krwawienie, ruszyło 3go dniach doszły też dopiero wtedy delikatne skurcze macicy....zużyłam kilka podpasek maxi, tak kolejne 3 dni. potem delikatniej. a dziewiątego dnia po zaszyciu atr wypadła ze mnie tkanka ciążowa. Jeśli zrobiłaś to wczoraj jutro zrób badanie beta (test ciążowy z krwi) i idx na USG- jeśli sie udało to badanie na 100% potwierdzi poronienie. Każda z nas ma inny organizm inaczej zbudowana macicę- większa- mniejszą... Arthrotec daje t70-90 % szans na poronienie, ale wierzę, że Ci sie udało. Trzymaj sie i zrób sobie koniecznie jutro USG. (ja powiedziałam lekarzowi, że mój gin jest na urlopie, że jestem w ciązy ale w nocy zabolał mnie brzuch i trochę pokrwawiłam i boje się że coś się złego może dziać -zrobił mi USG i potwierdził poronienie).

----------


## Schatzi

> Kochana, gdzie Ty to kupiłaś, jestem (prawdopodobnie) w 4 ciąży - spałam spokojnie bo mam wkładkę domaciczną - Myślałam ze nie musze sie bać, ale dzis rano zwymiotowałam, a okres spóźnia sie juz 6 dzień  proszę, odpisz bo nie wiem co robic - test zrobie wieczorem, ale znam swój organizm i wiem ze to ciąża - chce spróbować zażyć art... 
> 
> raz.dwa.82@wp.pl
> 
> Błagam o pomoc....
> 
>  (


kupiłam w aptece- najlepiej na receptę. receptę załatwił mi znajomy. Apteka to najlepsze pewne źródło, nie kupuj w necie. Masz pewnie jakich znajomych kto pomoże ci załatwić receptę. Albo udaj sie prywatnie do jakiegoś lekarza -lepiej dać lekarzowi 100zł i niech wypisze receptę (internista nawet wypisze  Arthrotek to leka na zwyrodnienie stawów-możesz mu coś nawet pościemniać, ze to dla babci która tak bolą kolana, że nie może iść lub coś innego) kosztuje max do 50zł w aptekach ja za 2 opakowania dałam 75zł. Trzymaj się . Powodzenia !

----------


## nowa i spanikowana

Hej mam ok 5TC jutro ok 11 mam zamiar doustnie przyjąć pierwszą dawkę , ale wszyscy tu coś innego piszą , proszę napiszcie mi mniej więcej jak to ma wyglądać ile i co ile ma ssać wypluwać  w końcu czy nie , czy można jeść i pić normalnie w międzyczasie ??? Czego mam się spodziewać ???? Proszę pomóżcie!!!!

----------


## Schatzi

> Hej mam ok 5TC jutro ok 11 mam zamiar doustnie przyjąć pierwszą dawkę , ale wszyscy tu coś innego piszą , proszę napiszcie mi mniej więcej jak to ma wyglądać ile i co ile ma ssać wypluwać  w końcu czy nie , czy można jeść i pić normalnie w międzyczasie ??? Czego mam się spodziewać ???? Proszę pomóżcie!!!!


Podaj e-mail wyslę  Ci instrukcje z WoW...byłam z nimi w kontakcie podczas mojej abor...

"W JAKI SPOSÓB PRZYJĄĆ LEKARSTWA

----------


## mery86

ja mam 1 opakwoanie arthrotec 
odstapie po cenie w jakiej kupilam, czyli 44,59

wysylka ok 5zl

merry198685@wp.pl

----------


## asiulkaaaa

> pewnie Cie wyrolowala, nie kupuj nigdy za przedpłatą!! zawsze za pobraniem , masz mozliwosc sprawdzic zawartosc nim zapłacisz. niech Ci zdjecia wysle


ja kupowalam
dostalam listem zwyklym prioryetet gdzies po 6 dniach od wysylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisałam maila  :Smile: 




> ja mam 1 opakwoanie arthrotec 
> odstapie po cenie w jakiej kupilam, czyli 44,59
> 
> wysylka ok 5zl
> 
> merry198685@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam ok 5TC jutro ok 11 mam zamiar doustnie przyjąć pierwszą dawkę , ale wszyscy tu coś innego piszą , proszę napiszcie mi mniej więcej jak to ma wyglądać ile i co ile ma ssać wypluwać  w końcu czy nie , czy można jeść i pić normalnie w międzyczasie ??? Czego mam się spodziewać ???? Proszę pomóżcie!!!!


Witam, na 73 str. masz mój długi opis jak może to wyglądać, jak brać itp., u mnie się udało :Wink:  Po zażyciu, po 2 dniach 8 dni krwawienia, dziś już nic i wygląda że to koniec. A i w między czasie jadłam i piłam: herbata, jabłko, kanapka więc to chyba nie przeszkadza, tylko wiadomo, nie jak masz tabletki w buzi.. i nie ssać tylko trzymać aż się rozpuszczą, nie wiem dlaczego ale tak każą robić, potem i tak połykasz ale na początku trzymaj do rozpuszczenia przez pół godziny skoro tak wszyscy radzą. powodzenia!

----------


## Schatzi

[QUOTE=Schatzi;86172]Podaj e-mail wyslę  Ci instrukcje z WoW...byłam z nimi w kontakcie podczas mojej abor...

Oto zalecenie, jak powinno się je zażyć:

1. Włóż 4 tabletki Misoprostolu (200mcg) pod język i trzymaj je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz wypluć resztki tabletek (szczególnie jeśli zażywasz Arthrotec lub Oxaprost)
2. Po trzech godzinach włóż kolejne 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod język i trzymaj je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut.
3. Po kolejnych trzech godzinach włóż następne 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod język i trzymaj je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut.
Jest ważne, aby zażyć wszytkie trzy dawki lekarstw, nawet jeśli w międzyczasie rozpocznie się krwawienie i dojdzie do aborcji. Dwie dodatkowe dawki pozwolą macicy oczyścić się do końca i sprawią, że konieczność interwencji lekarskiej po aborcji będzie mniej prawdopodobna.
CZeGO NALEŻY SIĘ SPOZDZIEWAĆ
Na ogół krwawienie rozpoczyna się w ciągu 4-6 godzin od zażycia pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, ale może też zacząć się później. Doświadczysz skurczów, bólu i krwawienia silniejszego niż zwyczajne krwawienie miesiączkowe, będziesz też wydalała skrzepy. Im dłuższa ciąża, tym silniejsze będą bóle i krwawienie. Możesz mieć również mdłości, wymioty, biegunkę, gorączkę, dreszcze, które są normalnymi skutkami ubocznymi Misoprostolu.
Jeśli aborcja się powiodła i jest całkowita, krwawienie i skurcze stopniowo ustępują.
Na ogół krwawienie po aborcji trwa od 1 do 4 tygodni lub dłużej, zmniejszając się stopniowo w tym czasie. Pierwsza miesiączka występuje w ciągu 4-6 tygodni po aborcji, czasami może pojawić się później.
Powinnaś używać normalnych podpasek, nie używaj tamponów podczas i po aborcji.
Jeśli po zażyciu lekarstw nie wystąpi krwawienie lub jeżeli test ciążowy, wykonany po ponad 3 tygodniach od aborcji, będzie nadal dawał wynik pozytywny, możliwe jest że:
1) Lekarstwa, których użyłaś, nie były oryginalne. Niestety na czarnym rynku, a szczególnie w internecie, łatwo jest trafić na oszustów. Jeśli nie wystąpiły dreszcze, skurcze, gorączka, ból lub mdłości, prawdopodobnie zażyłaś leki, które nie były Misoprostolem.
2) Sam Misoprsotol skuteczny jest w ok. 75-90% przypadków, nie zawsze więc powoduje aborcje. Jeśli nie jesteś pewna, czy zażyłaś oryginalny Misoprostol, możesz powtórzyć zabieg po 3 dniach.
3) Możesz być w ciąży pozamacicznej rozwijającej się na zewnątrz macicy. Misoprotol nie jest skuteczny w takim przypadku i powinnaś skontaktować się natychmiast z lekarzem.
Niektóre z lekarstw zawierajacych Misoprostol (jak np. Arthrotec czy Oxaprosat) są kombinacją tego leku z lekarstwem przeciwbólowym o nazwie Diklofenak. Arthrotec jest sprzedawany w dwóch wersjach: Arthrotec 50 i Artrotec 75. Liczby te dotyczą ilości Diklofenaku w każdej tabletece, podczas gdy ilość Misoprostolu jest zawsze ta sama - 200 mcg. Każda tabletka składa się z małej tabletki Diklofenaku pokrytej cienką warstwą Misoprostolu. Widać to wyraźnie przełamując tabletke na pół. Misoprostol jest miększy i rozpuści się lub pokruszy łatwiej niz Diklofenak. Zażywając pierwszą dawkę Arthrotecu lub Oxaprostu, po rozuszczeniu zewnetrznej warstwy Misoprostolu, możesz połknąć pozostałości jednej z 4 tabletek, jako środek przeciwbólowy, po czym wypluć resztki drugiej tabletki.

----------


## Schatzi

OBJAWY POWIKŁAŃ
Jeśli zauważysz u siebie jakikolwiek z poniższych objawów natychmiast skontaktuj się z lekarzem:
- Bardzo silne krwawienie przez dłużej niż 2 godziny pod rząd, które wymaga zużycia więcej niż 2 największych podpasek na godzinę (strumień krwi porównywalny do lekko otwartego kranu).
- Gorączka powyżej 39° w jakimkolwiek momencie aborcji lub temperatura 38° utrzymująca się przez 24 godziny.
- Ból, który nie ustępuje lub nasila się parę dni po przyjęciu lekarstw, ból i ucisk w dolnej partii brzucha.
- Wydzieliny z pochwy o dziwnym kolorze, konsystencji lub nieprzyjemnym zapachu
Udając się do szpitala możesz powiedzieć lekarzom, że wystąpiło poronienie, ponieważ w niektórych krajach kobiety mogą być prześladowane za wywołanie aborcji. Objawy aborcji medycznej i poronienia sa dokładnie takie same i lekarze będą wiedzieć jakie leczenia zastosować w przypadku poronienia.
ŚRODKI PRZECIWBÓLOWE:
Ibuprofen jest najskuteczniejszym środkiem przeciwbólowym w wypadku silnych skurczów po zażyciu Misoprostolu. Możesz użyć również niesteroidowych leków przeciwzapalnych jak Diklofenak lub Paracetamol.
Niektórym kobietom ulgę przynosi dodatkowo przyłożenie do brzucha butelki z ciepłą wodą.
Prosimy, zapoznaj się z ulotką dołączoną do leku przeciwbólowego, żeby sprawdzić, jaka jest maksymalna dawka. Wiecej na ten temat znajdziesz na stronie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odstapie 2 opakwoania arthrotecu
> 
> jedno 45zl
> 
> wysylka 6zl
> albo oba za 90 z wysylka
> 
> 
> christy198586@wp.pl






> ja mam 1 opakwoanie arthrotec 
> odstapie po cenie w jakiej kupilam, czyli 44,59
> 
> wysylka ok 5zl
> 
> merry198685@wp.pl


UWAGA

"uwaga oszust merry198685 wp.pl anna artur nowak  ul. wiklinowa 16 9 91 495 lodz nr konta 38 1240 418"

znalazlam od reki cos takiego w necie

warto dodac ze 
christy198586@wp.pl i merry198685@wp.pl to ta sama osoba, i tak dziwnie tanio rozdaje?!
zapewne system jest taki ze zbiera szybko wiele malych przelewow i tydzien zapenia ze powysylal po czym znika
wiec i tu i na przyszlosc radze omijac takie okazyjne tanie ogloszenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> UWAGA
> 
> "uwaga oszust merry198685 wp.pl anna artur nowak  ul. wiklinowa 16 9 91 495 lodz nr konta 38 1240 418"
> 
> znalazlam od reki cos takiego w necie
> 
> warto dodac ze 
> christy198586@wp.pl i merry198685@wp.pl to ta sama osoba, i tak dziwnie tanio rozdaje?!
> zapewne system jest taki ze zbiera szybko wiele malych przelewow i tydzien zapenia ze powysylal po czym znika
> wiec i tu i na przyszlosc radze omijac takie okazyjne tanie ogloszenia!


do christy pisałam zeby wysłala zdjecie, po tyg napisała czy doszło a nic nie wysłała :Wink:  uważajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo nie miałaś Prawdziwego Ru.  Dla tego się nie udało.  12 tabletek Misoprostolu nie daje się do Ru, to już świadczy o oszustwie... 
> Skąd to wzięłas?? Masz dwa wyjścia. 
> Zamawiasz Prawdziwy zestaw z womenonweb, lub Donosisz ciążę i urodzisz, ale coś mogło uszkodzić płód...


Właśnie się tego boję, że płód mogłam uszkodzić  :Frown:  
z tej strony idzie 2 tygodnie więc to za późno... ehh no nic poszukam najwyżej lekarza który mi to wykona.
dziękuje za informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na sprzedającego davidharnas@interia.pl jeśli będzie ktoś zainteresowany mogę podać nr konta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po aborcji dokonanej w klinice w Anglii właśnie za pomocą tych 2 środków jednak to było do 9 tyg. W książeczce której od nich dostałam jest napisane ,że jeśli jest to ciąza powyżej 9 tyg powinnaś zażyć 1 szt mifepristone za dzien lub 2  mizoprostol co 3 godz jeśli po 5 dawce nie krwawisz powinnas odczekać 12 godz zanim zaczniesz jeszcze raz. Kiedy go zażyłas?


lek zażywałam w zeszły piątek dziś mamy dokładnie tydz.
z ru czekałam 24h i wtedy wzięłam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godz. Oprócz biegunki nic się nie działo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie ma niestety cudow za 45zl 

ten oszust podaje rozne zmyslone dane 
a nr konta to 
38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847
wystarczy wpisac ten nr konta w google by zobaczyc skale oszukanych i rozne dane

jest tez jego ip 91.222.24.167
moze ktos dobierze mu sie do dupy, hiena

podaj tu tez do wiadomosci nr konta tego davidharnas, tez cuda obiecywal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kochana, pomóż mi zdobyć te tabletki, próbowałam wszystkiego -  może mi jakoś pomożesz bo jestem załamana, może jesteś w stanie zdobyć receptę??




> Hej mam ok 5TC jutro ok 11 mam zamiar doustnie przyjąć pierwszą dawkę , ale wszyscy tu coś innego piszą , proszę napiszcie mi mniej więcej jak to ma wyglądać ile i co ile ma ssać wypluwać  w końcu czy nie , czy można jeść i pić normalnie w międzyczasie ??? Czego mam się spodziewać ???? Proszę pomóżcie!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupiłam w aptece- najlepiej na receptę. receptę załatwił mi znajomy. Apteka to najlepsze pewne źródło, nie kupuj w necie. Masz pewnie jakich znajomych kto pomoże ci załatwić receptę. Albo udaj sie prywatnie do jakiegoś lekarza -lepiej dać lekarzowi 100zł i niech wypisze receptę (internista nawet wypisze  Arthrotek to leka na zwyrodnienie stawów-możesz mu coś nawet pościemniać, ze to dla babci która tak bolą kolana, że nie może iść lub coś innego) kosztuje max do 50zł w aptekach ja za 2 opakowania dałam 75zł. Trzymaj się . Powodzenia !



Mając wkładkę domaciczna absolutnie nie możesz wziąć arthrotecu. 

Musisz ją najpierw wyciągnąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie się tego boję, że płód mogłam uszkodzić  
> z tej strony idzie 2 tygodnie więc to za późno... ehh no nic poszukam najwyżej lekarza który mi to wykona.
> dziękuje za informacje


może spróbuj moze jeszcze z art,który to tydzeń?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten rdzeń w art jest odrazu wyczuwalny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie się tego boję, że płód mogłam uszkodzić  
> z tej strony idzie 2 tygodnie więc to za późno... ehh no nic poszukam najwyżej lekarza który mi to wykona.
> dziękuje za informacje


Z tej strony idzie obecnie krócej niż 10 dni.
Masz jeszcze szansę, ale już jedną z ostatnich

----------


## Schatzi

> Ten rdzeń w art jest odrazu wyczuwalny?


ten "rdzeń" to Diklofenak. Niektóre z lekarstw zawierajacych Misoprostol (jak np. Arthrotec czy Oxaprosat) są kombinacją tego leku z lekarstwem przeciwbólowym o nazwie Diklofenak. Arthrotec jest sprzedawany w dwóch wersjach: Arthrotec 50 i Artrotec 75. Liczby te dotyczą ilości Diklofenaku w każdej tabletece, podczas gdy ilość Misoprostolu jest zawsze ta sama - 200 mcg. Każda tabletka składa się z małej tabletki Diklofenaku pokrytej cienką warstwą Misoprostolu. Widać to wyraźnie przełamując tabletke na pół. Misoprostol jest miększy i rozpuści się lub pokruszy łatwiej niz Diklofenak. Zażywając pierwszą dawkę Arthrotecu lub Oxaprostu, po rozuszczeniu zewnetrznej warstwy Misoprostolu, możesz połknąć pozostałości jednej z 4 tabletek, jako środek przeciwbólowy, po czym wypluć resztki drugiej tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzeba trzymać tą papkę pół godziny? Można połykać troszkę?

----------


## Magdulina

Kto ma do sprzedania tabletki?bardzo pilne, wysyłka od razu na konto, proszę o info na emaila Magdulina.35@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 mam do sprzedania Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwszej dawce, mam tylko bol taki jak przy okresie, nawet troszke mocniejszy .. I biegunkę, ale żadnego krwawienia, czy tez plamienia.. Czy to za wczesnie po pierwszej dawce?

----------


## Magdulina

Nie kupujcie od Agaciaaa007 oszustka!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

popieram!! o agaci było juz pisane na 24 i 34 stronie! 
dziewczyny juz wczesniej ja przejzaly !!!

----------


## Schatzi

> Po pierwszej dawce, mam tylko bol taki jak przy okresie, nawet troszke mocniejszy .. I biegunkę, ale żadnego krwawienia, czy tez plamienia.. Czy to za wczesnie po pierwszej dawce?


Nie denerwuj sie..ja zaczęłam delikatnie plamic po drugiej dawce...  jeśli zaczynasz krwawic i towarzysza temu bóle czyli skurcze macicy  tzn, że zaczyna się poronienie. Zrób sobie po jutrze USG to badanie Cie upewni na 100% czy poroniłaś. Krwawienie u mnie nasiliło sie 3go dnia dopiero i trwało 14 dni. byłam w 5 tyg (od ost. miesiączki) a dopiero 9go dnia po aborcji wypadła ze mnie cos co wyglądało jak zużyty tampon czyli tkanka ciążowa. Do wydalenia tgo tzn przez te 9 dni miałam wciąz skurcze macicy..znośne ale tzn, że macica sie oczyszczała. Trzymam kciuki. Powodzenia. NIE PANIKUJ!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo się boje, bo kompletnie nic tylko jak pisalam wcześniej ból brzucha na początku biegunka, teraz mam podwyższona temp.. Boje się drugiej dawki bo bol jest teraz nie do wytrzymania a co będzie potem ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam Panią z tabletkiporonne.co.nf bardzo mi pomogła! Jestem po udanej kuracji!


A ja tej pani nie polecam, dziewczyny zastanówcie się u niej na stronie jest oferta kupna cytotecu za 200zł ....śmieszne! .....sprawdźcie sobie w internecie ile kosztuje opakowanie tego leku to koszt ok 500-600zł. Ona pisze, ze produkty są z aptek....niezły kant....to jak myślicie ona dopłaca do tego interesu??? Wątpię! Pozytywne komentarze pewnie pisze sama sobie aby się bardziej uwiarygodnić....ja na waszym miejscu bym nie ryzykowała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam wrazenie ze oprocz dziewczyn przed, w trakcie i po są tu osoby dla frajady ;///

----------


## Magdulina

Proszę ma ktoś tabletki do odsprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ratujcie.. Co na ból?

----------


## Schatzi

> Bardzo się boje, bo kompletnie nic tylko jak pisalam wcześniej ból brzucha na początku biegunka, teraz mam podwyższona temp.. Boje się drugiej dawki bo bol jest teraz nie do wytrzymania a co będzie potem ;(


Jesli masz silne ból tzn że zaczęło się poronienie, arthrotec spowodował skurcze ...możesz jako środek przeciwbólowy możesz połknąć jeden diklofenak -ta malutka tableteczka ze środka arthrotecu. resztę wypluj. Powinna Ci ulżyć. Trzymaj sie/ Po jutrze zrób sobie USG to potwierdzi ci na 100% poronienie

----------


## Schatzi

> Ratujcie.. Co na ból?


Zobacz post wyżej. 
ŚRODKI PRZECIWBÓLOWE:

Ibuprofen jest najskuteczniejszym środkiem przeciwbólowym w wypadku silnych skurczów po zażyciu Misoprostolu. Możesz użyć również niesteroidowych leków przeciwzapalnych jak Diklofenak lub Paracetamol.
Niektórym kobietom ulgę przynosi dodatkowo przyłożenie do brzucha butelki z ciepłą wodą.
Prosimy, zapoznaj się z ulotką dołączoną do leku przeciwbólowego, żeby sprawdzić, jaka jest maksymalna dawka. Wiecej na ten temat znajdziesz na stronie
Niektóre z lekarstw zawierajacych Misoprostol (jak np. Arthrotec czy Oxaprosat) są kombinacją tego leku z lekarstwem przeciwbólowym o nazwie Diklofenak. Arthrotec jest sprzedawany w dwóch wersjach: Arthrotec 50 i Artrotec 75. Liczby te dotyczą ilości Diklofenaku w każdej tabletece, podczas gdy ilość Misoprostolu jest zawsze ta sama - 200 mcg. Każda tabletka składa się z małej tabletki Diklofenaku pokrytej cienką warstwą Misoprostolu. Widać to wyraźnie przełamując tabletke na pół. Misoprostol jest miększy i rozpuści się lub pokruszy łatwiej niz Diklofenak. Zażywając pierwszą dawkę Arthrotecu lub Oxaprostu, po rozuszczeniu zewnetrznej warstwy Misoprostolu, możesz połknąć pozostałości jednej z 4 tabletek, jako środek przeciwbólowy, po czym wypluć resztki drugiej tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 2 godz mam silne skurcze, zadne tabletki nie pomagają, nie wiem co robić...;\ nie mogę wytrzymać z bolu jak zlapie to aż sie wykręcam.. Ile moga trwać te skurcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w którym tyg. jesteś? a zjadłaś całe tabletki czy, wyplułaś te rdzenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyplułam. W 11...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To co wyplułaś to właśnie środek przeciwbulowy. ja zażyłam 4 naraz doustnie i bule były jak przy normalnej miesiączce. jestem już po wszystkim..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diklofenak to lek głównie na układ stawowo kostny, przeciwzapalny o długotrwałym uwalnianiu... 
Słabo działa na bole skurczowe macicy. 
Weź lepiej dwa apapy, pomogą bardziej i szybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno lepiej wypluć, jedynie jeden polknelam żeby ból był mniejszy ale nic to nie dało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Więc próbuj z paracetamolem. 
Może będzie lepiej.  11 tydzień to już dla arthrotecu wyzwanie.  Skurcze są silne, mogą boleć. 
Rodzilas już?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nagle cos wylecialo ze mnie taka kałuża krwi , i "chluplo cos" , skurcze ustaly brzuch troszke boli, teraz zauwazylam skrzepy, a jestem dopiero po 2 dawce, brać 3? Boje sie znowu tych skurczy które trzymamy mnie 3 godz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nagle cos wylecialo ze mnie taka kałuża krwi , i "chluplo cos" , skurcze ustaly brzuch troszke boli, teraz zauwazylam skrzepy, a jestem dopiero po 2 dawce, brać 3? Boje sie znowu tych skurczy które trzymamy mnie 3 godz..



powinnaś wziąć, bo to wyższy tydzień, a skurcze macicy pomogą w oczyszczaniu, żebyś potem sobie kłopotów nie narobiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeżeli już doszło do poronienia, to teraz skurcze powinny być słabsze, a na ból możesz wziąć paracetamol, lub ibuprofen, ważne żeby nie brać no-spy ani aspiryny !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurczę, boję sie cholernie tych skurczów.. Powiedzcie mi czy będą silniejsze jeszcze niż poprzednie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak się teraz czujesz ? czujesz jakąs ulgę? widziałaś to co z Ciebie wypadało? jak wyglada krwawienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz boli mnie brzuch, i takie Male skurcze mam co jakiś czas, ale to nic w porównaniu do poprzednich. A krwawienie teraz Male , leci bo leci, ale trochę skrzepów jest. A to co wylecialo nie bylam w stanie zobaczyć, poczułam sie jak by odkrecono kran, i cala ta krew wyleciała ostrym strumieniem. I wtedy momentalnie poczułam ulgę i bóle znikły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to wygląda na to że już po wszystkim, a trzecia dawka nie spowoduje tak silnych skurczy, bo one były konieczne do wydalenia zarodka, teraz będziesz się już tylko oczyszczać, pamiętaj i kontroli u lekarza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo  :Smile:  odrazu lepiej sie czuje.. Naprawdę jeszcze raz dziekuje za każde slowa, pomaga to bardzo jakoś to wszystko przetrwać.. A co do krwawienia to nie leci nic, a jak poleci to wszystko zalane..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc ja po zabiegu nie oczyściłam sie do końca pomimo ze krwawilam 14 dni i wylatywaly skrzepy itd.... mam pytanie czy jest jakis sposob ze by oczysci sie do końca bez wIzyty w szpitalu. Podobno zalegaja mi jakies skrzepy.No i krwawie znów kolejne 15 dni.??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeżeli lekarz stwierdził że wymagasz łyżeczkowania, to lepiej tego nie lekceważyć. Może się skończyć zapaleniem macicy i poważnymi powikłaniami. Łyżeczkowanie nie jest wcale takie straszne, a po kilku godzinach puszczają do domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc ja po zabiegu nie oczyściłam sie do końca pomimo ze krwawilam 14 dni i wylatywaly skrzepy itd.... mam pytanie czy jest jakis sposob ze by oczysci sie do końca bez wIzyty w szpitalu. Podobno zalegaja mi jakies skrzepy.No i krwawie znów kolejne 15 dni.??????


ja dosc dlugo zwlekalam z pojsciem do lekarza jakies 2 tyg i omalo nie wdalo sie zakazenie mialam łyzeczkowanie 4 dni w szpitalu przelezalam lekarz mnie puknął w glowe i powiedzial ze moglo dojsc do sepsy i ZGON.NIE ZWLEKAJ DZIEWCZYNO DOBRZE CI RADZE NASZE ORGANIZMY SA RÓŻNE...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 szt kontakt barcelona1237@o2.pl

----------


## Gosc123456789

Same się napedzacie, piszecie że można kupić za 50 to proszę podajcie miasto i aptekę, a potem piszecie że jak ktoś ma dojście i trzeba dać lekarzowi za wizytę i komuś tam za załatwienie plus tabletki to wychodzi jakieś ok. 170 to piszecie że drogo, a potem znowu pojawiają się wpisy że tak tanio 45 PLN. To się nie da że to musi być oszustwo. A wiadomo że czas leci nieubłaganie i następuje desperacja. Jedna osoba chciała abym jej załatwiła, więc poprosiłam znajomego aby udał się do tego swojego lekarza, i w tym momencie słuch po tej osobie zaginął, i musiałam odkrecac aby odwołał wizytę. I teraz jak coś będę potrzebowała od niego to jak on będzie na mnie patrzył, czy aby znowu się nie rozmysle. Tak to pokazuje że jest się oszukiwanym z obu stron.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlatego tutaj tyle się mówi o tym, żeby się nie nakręcać, nie latać po aptekach, nie kupować badziewia od oszustów, tylko zamówić oryginalny zestaw z womenonweb.org lub womenhelp.org, i mieć problem z głowy, ale wy wolicie kupować po trzy razy arthrotec po dwie stówy, i potem jeszcze załamka że się nie udało, bo zestaw to za długo...a idzie najczęściej trochę więcej niż tydzień....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakieś 3 m-ce temu zakupiłam (z namiarów stąd) art ale nie skorzystałam z niego bo okazało się że nie było już takiej potrzeby. Powiem wprost dziewczyny jeżeli któraś z Was potrzebuje to napiszcie do mnie, bo to u mnie leży i się kurzy tylko, a ja chce o tym jak najszybciej zapomnieć a sukcesywnie jak zaglądam do szafki to to leży. Jest to 20szt. zwykłego art. milko1985@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wysle pobraniwoo arthrotec 
20szt za 100zl z wysylka pobraniowa

chwalu18@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 mam do sprzedania Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sluchajcie. Kilka dni temu prowadzilam zajecia fitness wiedzialam ze mam 6/7 tydzien ciazy. Nagle poczulam ogromny syskomfort jak skonczylam zajecia i poszlam do lazienki zleciala ze mnie strasznie krew i cos wypadlo ale co to nie wiem nie zagladalam. Potem w domu powtorzylo sie to jeszcze raz. Na drugi dzien leciutkie plamienie i nic poza rym ani boli ani nic. Jak myslicie co to moglo byc?Pomozcie mi bo inaczej musze siegnac po arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale w czym mamy ci pomoc? Mamy zbadac Cie przez internet? Mamy wywrozyc z fusow czy jestes dalej w ciazy? Czy moze kabale postawic ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sluchaj nie wiesz o co chodzi to sie nie wypowiadaj. Wiele przeszlo tutaj to i wie jak wygladaja objawy poronienia. Zapytalam czy ktos mial cos podobnego! Jak do rzekomej sprzedazy arthrotecu za 200 zl albo i wiecej to pelno Was a jak pada pytanie o objawy to wszyscy cicho siedza. Oszusci!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem jak wygladaja objawy poronienia mojq droga, ale wiem tez, ze krwawienia w ciazy sie zdarzaja, i nie zawsze oznaczaja poronienie. Jesli czytasz ten watek, to chyba widzisz, ze czasem i po arthrotecu sie krwawi, a ciaza trwa nadal ! Ale ty oczekujesz ze my zajrzymy do twojej macicy i powiemy " gratuluje, poronila pani" albo " przykro mi, ciaza nadal trwa" ...dziecinada....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety strzezcie się tego gościa. 
Jego numery  733-856-327,  733-856-331
Za 430 zł wysłał mi 8 arthrotecow i pieprzoną tabletkę na nadciśnienie w jakimś słoiczku po dużym apapie z indyjskimi bohomazami twierdząc że to "zestaw " z RU. 
Przez telefon wypiera się jak może. 
Mię bądźcie tak naiwne jak ja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kyo ma na sprzedaż arthrotec ale w rozsądnej cenie? Pilnie potrzebuje ale nie za jakieś 200 zł bo wiem ile kosztuje. Nie mogę poprostu zdobyć recepty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobiety strzezcie się tego gościa. 
> Jego numery  733-856-327,  733-856-331
> Za 430 zł wysłał mi 8 arthrotecow i pieprzoną tabletkę na nadciśnienie w jakimś słoiczku po dużym apapie z indyjskimi bohomazami twierdząc że to "zestaw " z RU. 
> Przez telefon wypiera się jak może. 
> Mię bądźcie tak naiwne jak ja.


Potwierdzam, że to oszust! Ja jego namiary zdobyłam z takiej stronki gdzie wszyscy go wychwalali. Myślę, że to ona sam sobie stworzył tą stronę i te komentarze pisze też sam. Poprosiłam go o zdjęcie tabletek to mi odpowiedział, że nie ma czasu na robienie zdjęć itd...w końcu wysłał mi fotkę na której była plastikowa buteleczka właśnie z indyjskimi napisami cholera wie co to tak na prawdę było. Olałam gościa i tabletki nabyłam w inny sposób tzn. lekarza który wypisał receptę i zakup w aptece.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem kilka dni po zabiegu, tabletki po wielu przygodach i przepychankach z różnymi oszustami przepisał lekarz. Nie jestem tak do końca pewna czy wszystko się udało mimo że byłam na USG i lekarz stwierdził brak ciąży. U mnie to wyglądało tak: zaraz po 1 dawce dreszcze uczucie potwornego zimna do tego stopnia, że nie była w stanie wyjść z łóżka i oczywiście gorączka ponad 38 stopni. Po ok godzinie włączył się do tego ból brzucha coś jak przy bolesnej miesiączce. Po drugiej dawce to samo z małą różnicą, że wystąpiło male plamienie. Po 3 dawce dalej to samo nieco większy ból, który spowodował, że wzięłam ibuprom, zasnęłam na ok 2godz. Po przebudzeniu poczułam, że coś poleciało myślałam, że to krew, ale nie jakby woda....dopiero po ok 30 min. nagle dużo czystej krwi poszłam do toalety i tam była krew i skrzepy. To był 6-7 tydzień. Po tym krwawienie zmalało a po kilku godzinach było prawie zerowe...potem znowu było, ale słabe. Po 2 dniach ponownie rozbolał mnie brzuch i to bardziej niż w trakcie zabiegu tym razem bardzo obfite krwawienie i dużo skrzepów. Trwało to ok 2-3 dni po czym bóle ustapiły i krwawienie się zmniejszyło, ale dalej trwa. Tak jak wyżej pisałam jestem po badaniu USG lekarz nie wykrył ciąży. I teraz nie wiem czy mam być już spokojna, że już po wszystkim?!...Nie wiem co o tym myśleć pozytywnym objawem jest to, że piersi mnie przestały boleć i chyba tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myślę że nie masz się czym martwić jak byłaś u lekarza i stwierdził że jest wszystko ok że nie ma ciąży.ja jestem 2dni po kuracji w srode zaczęłam kuracje a w czwatrek rano zaczełam krwawić i wyleciało mi coś takiego galaretowatego ale skrzepy bardzo malutkie.krwawie tylko trochę i chwilami pobolewa mnie brzuch jakby kłucia w macicy ,w poniedziałek bede mieć usg mam nadzieje że wszystko bedzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem tu dla rozrywki ani innych głupkowatych powodów jak pisałam wyżej nie jestem do końca pewna czy wszystko się udało dlatego czytam wasze posty aby czegoś się dowiedzieć, a przy okazji napisałam kilka postów tu i nie tylko o oszustach z którymi miałam do czynienia. Po tych doświadczeniach wiem, że nie tylko nie mają oryginalnych tabletek RU (mifepristone) ale też zdarzają się tacy co oferują podróby Misoprostolu dlatego przestrzegam przed korzystaniem z ofert takich jakie znajdują się na Darmowe Ogłoszenia24 nie tylko tu widzę,że też co niektórzy próbują oferować swój trefny towar za 400-500zł i więcej nie dajcie się na to nabrać tak jak większość pisze najlepiej zdobyć receptę u zaufanego lekarza lub spróbować w aptece metodą na dziadka lub odkupić od kogoś pozostałe tabletki po kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli zależy wam na mifepristone, ufajcie tylko organizacjom holenderskim womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org.  Nigdzie indziej nie Dostaniecie oryginału

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, 
Wcześniej kupowałam tabletki od jednej z dziewczyn z tego forum. Dzisiaj właśnie je wzięłam. Bałam się niesamowicie i jak się okazało nie było takiej potrzeby. Każdy organizm reaguje inaczej i ja mam to szczęście, że nigdy nie mam objawów miesiączkowych jak np. bóle brzucha, rzadko dolegają mi także jakiekolwiek inne bóle. Tabletki mnie nie piekły, nie czułam żadnego dyskomfortu. Bałam się, że już nic się nie wydarzy, bo nie czułam się inaczej niż wcześniej. Po drugiej dawce, a chwile przed trzecią zaczęłam jednak krwawić. Na początku wyleciały ze mnie fragmenty łożyska, a dwie godziny po wzięciu trzeciej dawki wyleciał również zarodek (co do tego mam 100% pewności). 
Zostało mi 6 tabletek. Gdyby któraś chciała dokupić, bo ma np. za mało, to proszę pisać: adriplo22@gmail.com
Sprzedam po takiej samej cenie, jaka wychodzi za jedną tabletkę, w jakiej sama kupiłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie czy mozna wziasc kolejna dawke Np po jednym dniu w celu lepszego oczyszczenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec 20sztuk oddam niedrogo


virgin2323@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idąc do lekarza juz "po" co mam powiedziec? Dzien dobry poronilam zrobi mi pan Usg?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idąc do lekarza juz "po" co mam powiedziec? Dzien dobry poronilam zrobi mi pan Usg?


Jak to co masz powiedzieć?....mówisz po prostu, że nie spóźniał ci się okres a potem dostałaś silnego krwawienia itd....nie wiesz co jest grane itd....Lekarz wtedy zrobi ci USG itd....

----------


## Zainteresowana

> arthrotec 20sztuk oddam niedrogo
> 
> 
> virgin2323@wp.pl


---------------------------
Napisałam emaila do pani, proszę o odpowiedz kupie te tabletki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl   sprzedam opakowanie

----------


## Schatzi

> Idąc do lekarza juz "po" co mam powiedziec? Dzien dobry poronilam zrobi mi pan Usg?


Ja powiedziałam prawdę, że jestem we wczesnej ciąży -6tydz a w nocy zabolał mnie brzuch i plamiłam i "boje się" co może sie dziać... a mój gin jest na urlopie i nie chce czekać kilku dni aby sie dowiedzieć czy czasem nie dzieje sie cos zlego! Zrobił USG: "bardzo mi przykro proszę Pani to poronienie, w macicy nie ma żywej tkanki"

----------


## zzzzz

> Powiedzcie czy mozna wziasc kolejna dawke Np po jednym dniu w celu lepszego oczyszczenia?


Ja tak zrobiłam i nie polecam, bo nic mi to nie dało. Miałam małe krwawienie, więc następnego dnia wzięłam jeszcze jedna dawkę - 3 art pod język (wcześniej brałam po 4 tabletki po 3 razy) i krwawienie po tej dawce wcale się nie zwiększyło, a przez resztę dnia czułam się osłabiona i jeszcze przez trochę miałam dreszcze.

----------


## zzzzz

> Właśnie wzięłam trzecią dawkę art. Co 3 h po 4 tabletki pod język. Trzymałam poł godziny. Prawie nic mi nie jest. Po pierwszej odczuwałam dosyć silne skurcze, ale do wytrzymania, biegunka, dreszcze, po drugiej już mniejsze. Czuję się słabo. Czy jeżeli trzecia dawka mi nie pomoże - nie będzie krwawienia, to brać jeszcze czwartą, a potem pitą? Czy to może pomóc, czy lepiej powtórzyć w przyszłym tygodniu? To 5 tc.


Udało się...na następny dzień (24 godziny później) miałam krwawienie. Krwawiłam tydzień, wczoraj byłam na usg i wszystko ok. Nie bolalo mnie tak bardzo jak niektóre opisywały, krwawienie też nie było bardzo obfite. Cieszę się, że mam to za sobą. 
Wyciągajcie te rdzenie wcześniej - trzeba rozkroić delikatnie tabletkę i wyciągnąć tę mała tabletkę ze środka. Powodzenia dziewczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> UWAGA
> 
> "uwaga oszust merry198685 wp.pl anna artur nowak  ul. wiklinowa 16 9 91 495 lodz nr konta 38 1240 418"
> 
> znalazlam od reki cos takiego w necie
> 
> warto dodac ze 
> christy198586@wp.pl i merry198685@wp.pl to ta sama osoba, i tak dziwnie tanio rozdaje?!
> zapewne system jest taki ze zbiera szybko wiele malych przelewow i tydzien zapenia ze powysylal po czym znika
> wiec i tu i na przyszlosc radze omijac takie okazyjne tanie ogloszenia!





> arthrotec 20sztuk oddam niedrogo
> 
> 
> virgin2323@wp.pl


christy198586@wp.pl
merry198685@wp.pl
virgin2323@wp.pl

UWAGA na tego cwaniaka, to ciagle ta sama osoba!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kuracje przeprowadziłam wczoraj. O 15.30 I dawka- mega dreszcze, temp. w granicach 37.7, lekkie bóle w dole brzucha. 18.30 II dawka- dreszcze o wiele mniejsze, silniejsze skurcze i krwawienie. III dawka o 21.30- juz brak dreszczy, temp. cały czas w granicach 37.3 i w miare normalne krwawienie. Poszłam spać o 23.30 i o 2.30 się obudziłam. Od tej pory się zaczęło mega mocne krwawienie ze skrzepami. Od 2.30 do 8.30 praktycznie co godzinę chlustające krwawienie i od 9 się uspokoiło do tej pory. W tygodniu USG i się okaże... Trzymajcie się Dziewczyny.

----------


## Zainteresowana12

> Ja kuracje przeprowadziłam wczoraj. O 15.30 I dawka- mega dreszcze, temp. w granicach 37.7, lekkie bóle w dole brzucha. 18.30 II dawka- dreszcze o wiele mniejsze, silniejsze skurcze i krwawienie. III dawka o 21.30- juz brak dreszczy, temp. cały czas w granicach 37.3 i w miare normalne krwawienie. Poszłam spać o 23.30 i o 2.30 się obudziłam. Od tej pory się zaczęło mega mocne krwawienie ze skrzepami. Od 2.30 do 8.30 praktycznie co godzinę chlustające krwawienie i od 9 się uspokoiło do tej pory. W tygodniu USG i się okaże... Trzymajcie się Dziewczyny.


-------------
Chciała bym zapytać gdzie kupiłaś te tabletki? :Smile:  czy mogła bym jakiś kontakt dostać gdzie kupie  ORYGINALNE tabletki ? Z wysyłka przy odbiorze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> -------------
> Chciała bym zapytać gdzie kupiłaś te tabletki? czy mogła bym jakiś kontakt dostać gdzie kupie  ORYGINALNE tabletki ? Z wysyłka przy odbiorze


Radzę Ci zakupić prawdziwy zestaw poronny z RU 486, na stronie womenhelp.org. 
Sama tam zamawialam, zapłaciłam po negocjacji 50 euro.. 
List z tabletkami doszedł w 8 dni. 
Sam zabieg trwał dwie godziny od wzięcia pierwszej dawki.  
Dziś jestem już trzy tygodnie "po" i wszystko eelegancko się oczyscilo. 
Cieszę się że nie ryzykowalam z arthrotekiem i wam też radzę skorzystać z usług tych pan.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zna ktoś osobe z krakowa która sprzedaje art.. za możliwością odbioru osobistego? albo lekarza który wypisze recepte?
reallyrosaa@o2.pl prosze o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> -------------
> Chciała bym zapytać gdzie kupiłaś te tabletki? czy mogła bym jakiś kontakt dostać gdzie kupie  ORYGINALNE tabletki ? Z wysyłka przy odbiorze


Ja tabletki kupiłam w aptece na receptę od lekarza rodzinnego.

----------


## Zainteresowana1234

> Jakieś 3 m-ce temu zakupiłam (z namiarów stąd) art ale nie skorzystałam z niego bo okazało się że nie było już takiej potrzeby. Powiem wprost dziewczyny jeżeli któraś z Was potrzebuje to napiszcie do mnie, bo to u mnie leży i się kurzy tylko, a ja chce o tym jak najszybciej zapomnieć a sukcesywnie jak zaglądam do szafki to to leży. Jest to 20szt. zwykłego art. milko1985@o2.pl


-------
Kupie te tabletki proszę o odpowiedz na emaila  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało się...na następny dzień (24 godziny później) miałam krwawienie. Krwawiłam tydzień, wczoraj byłam na usg i wszystko ok. Nie bolalo mnie tak bardzo jak niektóre opisywały, krwawienie też nie było bardzo obfite. Cieszę się, że mam to za sobą. 
> Wyciągajcie te rdzenie wcześniej - trzeba rozkroić delikatnie tabletkę i wyciągnąć tę mała tabletkę ze środka. Powodzenia dziewczyny.


------------
Skąd wielas te tabletki? Czy mogła bym jakis pewny kontakt, lub zostało ci tak z 8 tabletek zeby mi odsprzedać? :Smile:

----------


## Luigisan

> wysle pobraniwoo arthrotec 
> 20szt za 100zl z wysylka pobraniowa
> 
> chwalu18@wp.pl


JA kupie te tabletki, proszę o odpowiedź na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po pierwszej dawce, trzymałam pol godziny chwile po tym wypłyneła ze mnie taka brazowa woda, brzuch zaczal bolec w trakcie rozpuszczania tabletek i boli cały czas, ból znosny, pojawiło sie skape krwawienie z 1 skrzepem. czy to tak ma wygladac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po pierwszej dawce, trzymałam pol godziny chwile po tym wypłyneła ze mnie taka brazowa woda, brzuch zaczal bolec w trakcie rozpuszczania tabletek i boli cały czas, ból znosny, pojawiło sie skape krwawienie z 1 skrzepem. czy to tak ma wygladac?


------
Moge jakiś kontakt gdzie kupiłaś te tabletki? :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ------
> Moge jakiś kontakt gdzie kupiłaś te tabletki?


tabletki kupiłam na forum od dziewczyn którym zostało, mam jakis nr od laski do goscia PODOBNO nie oszukal nikogo ale ja nie sprawdzałam. odpiszcie czy to ma tak wyglądać eh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki kupiłam na forum od dziewczyn którym zostało, mam jakis nr od laski do goscia PODOBNO nie oszukal nikogo ale ja nie sprawdzałam. odpiszcie czy to ma tak wyglądać eh


ja mam 16 to jak sie uda to 4 sztuki oddam za darmo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki kupiłam na forum od dziewczyn którym zostało, mam jakis nr od laski do goscia PODOBNO nie oszukal nikogo ale ja nie sprawdzałam. odpiszcie czy to ma tak wyglądać eh


------//
A mogła bys podać ten numer?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ------//
> A mogła bys podać ten numer?


514058107 200 zł chce z przesyłka, ale powiedz zeby Ci zdjecia wysłał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 514058107 200 zł chce z przesyłka, ale powiedz zeby Ci zdjecia wysłał


podaj maila to dam jeszcze jeden namiar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podaj maila to dam jeszcze jeden namiar


 
Adriannas1991@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Adriannas1991@wp.pl


A to sa pewne źrodła czy nie jestes pewna? Bo juz straciłam 200 zł zostałam oszukana, po wpłacie na konto tabletki nie przyszły  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czas na druga dawke, na sama mysl mi niedobrze :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zatrzymanie krwawienia po 6 godzinach (po 3 dawkach) chlustającego krwawienia może się zdarzyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zatrzymanie krwawienia po 6 godzinach (po 3 dawkach) chlustającego krwawienia może się zdarzyć?


Może ale to raczej nie jest dobry objaw.
Albo ciąża dalej trwa, albo nie oczyszczasz się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja klupowlaam 2 tyg temu na innym fotrum
przyszly po 2 dniach
moze jescze ten Pan je ma,mozna popytac

virgin2323@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> -------
> Kupie te tabletki proszę o odpowiedz na emaila


odpisane  :Big Grin: 
dziewczyny z góry nie denerwujcie się że nie odpisuje od razu ale nie ślęczę nad mailem cały dzień a tylko zaglądam rano i wieczorem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja klupowlaam 2 tyg temu na innym fotrum
> przyszly po 2 dniach
> moze jescze ten Pan je ma,mozna popytac
> 
> virgin2323@wp.pl


oszust!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## magdalia

Nie za=Nie zarejestrowany;85482]czesc dziewczyny powiedzcie mi, jestem w 7 tygodniu ciazy zazylam arthrotec 2 dni temu, do tej pory mam krwawienie. gdy wzielam arthrotec po pierwszej dawce poleciala mi krew podczas oddawania moczu niewielkailosc, przy drugiej dawce znowu krew ale juz bardziej obfitwa, podczas oddawania moczu wylatyway ze mnie duze skrzepy.. potem biegunka bol brzucha taki ze az zasnac nie moglam  :Frown:  teraz moje pytanie, czy kazda z was widziala ten zarodek jak z was wylecial? czy np jest tu ktos kto go nie widzial a poronienie sie udalo? i czy po zazyciu arthrotecu jest tak ze ciaza przebiega prawidlowo ?[/QUOTE

Ja mialam tak ze po drugiej dawce akcja mocno sie ruszyla bardzo duzo skrzepow po dwóch godzinach spanialedwo dobieglam do lazienki wypadło mi tyle tych tzw watrobek ze nie mogłam splukac woda..wedlug mnie był to ok 7tc.dosx dużo krwawienia a po trzeciej dawce to juz wogole..trochę sie bałam ze za duzo tego leci ale z każda godzina mniej.dzis mija 5dzien po ciągle krwawie mniej więcej roznie .w srode idę na usg jestem prawie pewna ze sie udalo bo naprawdę dużo tych skrzepow wylecialo i dwa razy coś co przypominalo tkankę bardziej.kiedyś poronilam samoistnie łagodniej niz teraz i nie wymagalam lyzeczkowania oby teraz tez tak bylo.jeśli sie udalo mogę odspredac 8tabletek zeby chociaz coś sie zwróciło wydalam 500zl na moje plus dwa usg to daje niezla sume:-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ale to raczej nie jest dobry objaw.
> Albo ciąża dalej trwa, albo nie oczyszczasz się.


To czy powinnam zastosować dodatkową dawkę? Czy poczekać? Kuracje zastosowałam w sobotę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czy powinnam zastosować dodatkową dawkę? Czy poczekać? Kuracje zastosowałam w sobotę.


 Jeśli masz jeszcze tabletki weź dwie pod jezyk. 
Może coś popchnie.  Krwawienia nie ma wcale?
Kiedy najszybciej możesz iść na kontrolę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli masz jeszcze tabletki weź dwie pod jezyk. 
> Może coś popchnie.  Krwawienia nie ma wcale?
> Kiedy najszybciej możesz iść na kontrolę?


Zostało mi 8 szt.
W sobotę od 2.30 do 8.30 leciało jak z kranu z mnóstwem skrzepów i od 9 ucichło. Teraz krwawienia nie ma wcale. Najszybciej mogę iść w środę na USG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie za=Nie zarejestrowany;85482]czesc dziewczyny powiedzcie mi, jestem w 7 tygodniu ciazy zazylam arthrotec 2 dni temu, do tej pory mam krwawienie. gdy wzielam arthrotec po pierwszej dawce poleciala mi krew podczas oddawania moczu niewielkailosc, przy drugiej dawce znowu krew ale juz bardziej obfitwa, podczas oddawania moczu wylatyway ze mnie duze skrzepy.. potem biegunka bol brzucha taki ze az zasnac nie moglam  teraz moje pytanie, czy kazda z was widziala ten zarodek jak z was wylecial? czy np jest tu ktos kto go nie widzial a poronienie sie udalo? i czy po zazyciu arthrotecu jest tak ze ciaza przebiega prawidlowo ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ja mialam tak ze po drugiej dawce akcja mocno sie ruszyla bardzo duzo skrzepow po dwóch godzinach spanialedwo dobieglam do lazienki wypadło mi tyle tych tzw watrobek ze nie mogłam splukac woda..wedlug mnie był to ok 7tc.dosx dużo krwawienia a po trzeciej dawce to juz wogole..trochę sie bałam ze za duzo tego leci ale z każda godzina mniej.dzis mija 5dzien po ciągle krwawie mniej więcej roznie .w srode idę na usg jestem prawie pewna ze sie udalo bo naprawdę dużo tych skrzepow wylecialo i dwa razy coś co przypominalo tkankę bardziej.kiedyś poronilam samoistnie łagodniej niz teraz i nie wymagalam lyzeczkowania oby teraz tez tak bylo.jeśli sie udalo mogę odspredac 8tabletek zeby chociaz coś sie zwróciło wydalam 500zl na moje plus dwa usg to daje niezla sume:-(



mój adres reallyrosaa@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kochane jestem po zabiegu, lekarz stwierdzil poronieie, mam skierowanie do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie, moje pytanie, czy jesli nie jestem ubezpieczona, a wiem ze kobieta w ciazy przysluguje ubezpieczenie z panstwa wedlug konsytytucji, to czy to tez tyczy sie kobiet ktore byly w ciazy a poronily ? czy np jak zglosze sie do szpitala to pozniej przyjdzie mi rachunek do zaplaty ?

----------


## Schatzi

> kochane jestem po zabiegu, lekarz stwierdzil poronieie, mam skierowanie do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie, moje pytanie, czy jesli nie jestem ubezpieczona, a wiem ze kobieta w ciazy przysluguje ubezpieczenie z panstwa wedlug konsytytucji, to czy to tez tyczy sie kobiet ktore byly w ciazy a poronily ? czy np jak zglosze sie do szpitala to pozniej przyjdzie mi rachunek do zaplaty ?


Hej. Wstrzymaj sie z tym łyżeczkowaniem! Ja byłamna USG dwa dni "po" badanie wykazało jeszcze jakies pozostałosci w macicy, ale jeśli badanie ultrasonograficzne wykazało niewielkie pozostałości tkanek (wskazujące na niecałkowitą aborcję) lub jeśli po 3 tygodniach nadal występuje u ciebie niewielkie krwawienie, ALE nie masz innych objawów takich jak ból, gorączka lub silne krwawienie, zabieg łyżeczkowania nie musi być wykonywany.  W większości przypadków macica jest w stanie oczyścić się sama.
Regularna miesiączka powraca po 4-6 tygodniach od momentu aborcji medycznej.
Po wystąpieniu regularnej miesiączki w macicy nie powinny znajdować się pozostałości tkanki.  W przypadku gdy występują u ciebie objawy takie jak: utrzymujący się ból, gorączka lub silne krwawienie, jedna z metod chirurgicznych takich jak łyżeczkowanie lub metoda próżniowa polegająca na odessaniu zawartości jamy macicy, jest konieczna. Zapytaj lekarza, która z metod jest przez nią/niego stosowana, ponieważ lepiej jest oczyścić macicę metodą próżniową niż łyżeczkowaniem (metoda próżniowa jest mniej bolesna i ma mniejsze ryzyko powikłań).  Więcej informacji naukowych:
Według Światowej Organizacji Zdrowia "jeśli kobieta czuje się dobrze, ani przedłużające się krwawienie, ani obecność tkanek w macicy (wykazanych podczas badania USG) nie powinny być przesłanką do wykonania zabiegu metodą chirurgiczną. Pozostałosci tkanek ciążowych zostaną wydalone samoistnie podczas krwawienia miesiączkowego. Chirurgiczne oczyszczenie macicy może być zastosowane na życzenie kobiety, lub gdy krwawienie jest silne i się przedłuża, lub jest przyczyną anemii, lub jeśli występują objawy wskazujące na zakażenie." 
Jeśli badanie ultrasonograficzne wykaże pozostałości tkanki w macicy, ale ty czujesz się dobrze, najlepiej jest poczekać parę tygodni. Jeżeli zaobserwujesz jakiekolwiek objawy wskazujące na powikłania, powinnaś natychmiast skontaktować się z lekarzem.  Zabieg łyżeczkowania powinien być wykonywany tylko w przypadku zdiagnozowanych powikłań i tylko w przypadkach kiedy metoda próżniowa nie jest dostępna. Metoda próżniowa jest nowszą i znacznie bezpieczniejszą metodą chirurgiczną i zawsze powinnaś się domagać metody próżniowej, jeśli masz taką możliwość

----------


## Schatzi

Moja macica sama sie oczyściła z tych pozostałości. 2 tyg krwawienia. Nie bolało mnie nic, nie gorączkowałam, macica sie oczyszczała Po 3 tyg zrobiłam test- jedna kreska. po 4 tyg wystąpiła miesiączka. całkiem normalna Po miesiączce USG- macica czysta. a tez mnie strszono łyżeczkowaniem jeśli aborcja będzie niezupełna. Trzymaj się i nie panikuj!! Obserwuj się! Trzymam kciuki!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czuje ze w środku cos jeszcze zostało , nie wylatują skrzepy.. Brać kolejną dawkę żeby to wyleciało? Do tej pory samo krwawienie bez skrzepów. A zabieg robiłam w sobotę...

----------


## Schatzi

> Czuje ze w środku cos jeszcze zostało , nie wylatują skrzepy.. Brać kolejną dawkę żeby to wyleciało? Do tej pory samo krwawienie bez skrzepów. A zabieg robiłam w sobotę...


Zrób badanie USG, potwierdzi czy masz jakieś pozostałości. ma WoW polecaja "Wloz 2 ostatnie tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Mozesz polykac sline. Po opływie 30 minut - pozostalosci wypluj. To możne pomoc zapobiec konieczności zastosowania metod chirurgicznych."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy to normalne żeby krew kapala jak z kranu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wlasnie moj lekarz mnie tak wystraszyl bo mu powiedzialam ze jutro nie dam rady isc do szpitala bo pracuje a on 'prosze pani to jest nie mozliwe, nie moze pani isc do pracy, absolutnie! to jest konieczne' i wczesniej dziewczyny tez cos pisaly o tym ze jakis zakarzenie moze sie wdac. ja sie dobrze czuje, jestem tydzien po, dosyc obficie krwawilam ze skrzepami, ale teraz juz mi leci taki brazowy sluz , no i przy oddawaniu moczu zawsze woda jest lekko czerwonawa  :Smile:  wiec myslicie zeby to przeczekac ?

----------


## Schatzi

> wlasnie moj lekarz mnie tak wystraszyl bo mu powiedzialam ze jutro nie dam rady isc do szpitala bo pracuje a on 'prosze pani to jest nie mozliwe, nie moze pani isc do pracy, absolutnie! to jest konieczne' i wczesniej dziewczyny tez cos pisaly o tym ze jakis zakarzenie moze sie wdac. ja sie dobrze czuje, jestem tydzien po, dosyc obficie krwawilam ze skrzepami, ale teraz juz mi leci taki brazowy sluz , no i przy oddawaniu moczu zawsze woda jest lekko czerwonawa  wiec myslicie zeby to przeczekac ?


Jeśli mija tydz i dobrze sie czujesz to poczekaj. Jeśli krwawisz to macica sie oczyszcza. Poczekaj az ustanie krwawienie całkiem. Zrób wtedy USG...Łyżeczkowanie to wcale nie jest konieczność, ale tak jak pisałam- "w większości przypadków macica jest w stanie sama sie oczyścić. Tak mi tez powiedział mój gin!!" Każda z nas jest inna  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tydzien juz minal  :Smile:  oki dziekuje bardzo  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jestem juz po 3 dawkach, po 1 delikatne krwawienie ze skrzepem, plus brazowa woda, ból brzucha do zniesienia, po drugiej dreszcze, biegunka, silny ból, po 3 to samo plus krwawienie i bardzo silny ból brzucha, po kilku godzinach wyleciało ze mnie coś dużego jakby tkanka, wątróbka, łożysko sama nie wiem co to było, teraz krwawiemjak przy okresie. tabletki brałam wczoraj wieczorem, myslicie ze sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bonita2014@wp.pl - polecacie?



Miała Pani  kontakt z tą osobą? Zamawiała Pani coś u niej? Proszę o odpowiedź bo już od kilku dni czekam na przesyłkę od tej osoby...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miała Pani  kontakt z tą osobą? Zamawiała Pani coś u niej? Proszę o odpowiedź bo już od kilku dni czekam na przesyłkę od tej osoby...


to oszut było pisane juz o niej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miała Pani  kontakt z tą osobą? Zamawiała Pani coś u niej? Proszę o odpowiedź bo już od kilku dni czekam na przesyłkę od tej osoby...


Sorki że się wtrącam nie moja sprawa ale ja zamawiałam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i tak mnie chciano oszukać, a tobie się dziwie jak można komuś w ciemno przelać kasę?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Kupię Arthrotec w dobrej cenie z przesyłką za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki przed zapłatą kurierowi.
Potrzebuje ich szybko gdyż już mamy 3 dzieci i nie chcemy mieć kolejnego bo nas nie będzie stać na utrzymanie.
Proszę o kontakt pietro4891@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chwalu18@wp.pl to jest chyba oszust bo za wszelką cenę chciał mi wcisnąć tabletki za przedpłatą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny art bralam 20 grudnia,zrobilam dzis beta i wyszła mi 22,3 mlU/ml  czy to jest normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 20 tabletek   kamila.pils@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miała Pani  kontakt z tą osobą? Zamawiała Pani coś u niej? Proszę o odpowiedź bo już od kilku dni czekam na przesyłkę od tej osoby...


Wyslalam jej kasę na konto przez tydz pisała ze nie ma wplaty jeszcze na koncie, wkoncu napisała mi w zeszły piątek ze towar poszedł za darmo.wyslalam jej 100zl za dwa opak po 12 szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam 20 tabletek   kamila.pils@interia.pl


Jestem zainteresowany proszę o odpowiedź na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowany proszę o odpowiedź na maila


Proszę o szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos wie co powinno byc napisane na recepie?np arthtotec forte 1op.. cos jeszcxe moxe ile tabletek..pomozcie bo mam recepte czystA.z gory dzieki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny.
Bardzo chętnie odkupię tabletki, które Wam zostały jest tylko jeden problem. Mieszkam w akademiku poza miastem rodzinnym. Rodzice nie prześlą mi pieniędzy, bo sami za bardzo nie mają. Udało mi się pożyczyć 50 zł, więc na tabletki z przesyłką jestem w stanie przeznaczyć 100zł. Wiem, że to mało, ale byłaby któraś w stanie odsprzedać tabletki, których już nie potrzebuje?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie adaap223@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cieszę się, że dziewczyny dają znać, które ogłoszenia należą do oszustów. Pamiętajcie jednak, żeby uniknąć oszustwa nie płaćcie przed wysyłką. Zawsze kupujcie za pobraniem (jeżeli nie chcą wysłać za pobraniem to coś nie gra), a najlepiej ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
Pamiętajcie również jak wyglądają tabletki:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny.
> Bardzo chętnie odkupię tabletki, które Wam zostały jest tylko jeden problem. Mieszkam w akademiku poza miastem rodzinnym. Rodzice nie prześlą mi pieniędzy, bo sami za bardzo nie mają. Udało mi się pożyczyć 50 zł, więc na tabletki z przesyłką jestem w stanie przeznaczyć 100zł. Wiem, że to mało, ale byłaby któraś w stanie odsprzedać tabletki, których już nie potrzebuje?
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie adaap223@gmail.com


Spróbuj z womenhelp.org za tą kasę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos wie co powinno byc napisane na recepie?np arthtotec forte 1op.. cos jeszcxe moxe ile tabletek..pomozcie bo mam recepte czystA.z gory dzieki



Arthrotec50   1op (lub 2op - napisz sobie 2 w razie nieudanej próby po 3 dniach możesz powtórzyc)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę ze to sie robi portal KUPIE/SPRZEDAM bo na pytania to mało która odpowiada konkretnie,a kiedyś to byl normalny portal ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny art bralam 20 grudnia,zrobilam dzis beta i wyszła mi 22,3 mlU/ml  czy to jest normalne?
Czy koś mi odpowie na to pytanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę ze to sie robi portal KUPIE/SPRZEDAM bo na pytania to mało która odpowiada konkretnie,a kiedyś to byl normalny portal ...


Nie ma co się dziwić. Najtrudniej jest zdobyć tabletki, zwłaszcza dla dziewczyn bez pieniędzy, a oszustów coraz więcej. Poza tym nikt tutaj nie jest ginekologiem i trudno ocenić każdy przypadek przez internet. Dziewczyny są zdesperowane i jak najszybciej chcą znaleźć godne zaufania źródło tabletek. Poza tym 80 stron odpowiedzi na wszelkie pytania już chyba wyczerpało temat. Nie da się opisać każdego przypadku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To smutne że tak łatwo o tym mówicie to przecież żywe istoty


Co ty kobieto bredzisz jakie żywe istoty,uzasadnij to ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy badania histopatologiczne które mogą wskazać przyczyne poronienia,moze wykryc ze przez art było wywolane poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma takiej opcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kuracja przebyta w sobotę. W nocy miałam bardzo mocne krwawienie 6 godzin... I od 9 w niedziele ucichło aż do dziś. Co mam zrobić? Jutro idę na USG. Czy wziąć dodatkowa dawkę czy juz poczekać do USG? Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Schatzi

> Kuracja przebyta w sobotę. W nocy miałam bardzo mocne krwawienie 6 godzin... I od 9 w niedziele ucichło aż do dziś. Co mam zrobić? Jutro idę na USG. Czy wziąć dodatkowa dawkę czy juz poczekać do USG? Proszę o odpowiedź.


Jeśli możesz zrób sobie USG DZIŚ! Jeśli się nie udało, badanie potwierdzi, ze jesteś w ciąży to po 3 dniach czyli dziś, możesz powtórzyć zabieg.

----------


## Schatzi

> Czesc dziewczyny art bralam 20 grudnia,zrobilam dzis beta i wyszła mi 22,3 mlU/ml  czy to jest normalne?
> Czy koś mi odpowie na to pytanie?


Najlepszym potwierdzeniem czy ci sie udało jest badanie USG! Zrób to badanie, lekarz Ci powie czy jesteś czy tez nie nadal w ciąży.  :Smile:

----------


## Schatzi

> Nie ma co się dziwić. Najtrudniej jest zdobyć tabletki, zwłaszcza dla dziewczyn bez pieniędzy, a oszustów coraz więcej. Poza tym nikt tutaj nie jest ginekologiem i trudno ocenić każdy przypadek przez internet. Dziewczyny są zdesperowane i jak najszybciej chcą znaleźć godne zaufania źródło tabletek. Poza tym 80 stron odpowiedzi na wszelkie pytania już chyba wyczerpało temat. Nie da się opisać każdego przypadku.


to prawda, ale powinnyśmy byc wyrozumiałe, Niechciana ciąża, wpadka..to jest szok i desperacja ..powinnyśmy sie wspierać. Każda z nas przechodzi to inaczej każda ma inny organizm. Arthrotec tez nie daje 100% gwarancji poronienia. (sam mizoprostol -który zawiera Arthrotek daje 70-90%) Nie wszystkim sie udaje. Zależny to tez od tego jak długo jest się w ciąży "WSPIERAJMY SIĘ! Ja jestem po od 16gr i zaglądam tu mimo wszystko codziennie, Trzymajcie sie. Nie panikujcie. "PO" pamiętajcie o badaniu USG aby odpowiedzieć sobie na pytanie czy sie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie tez udało. Art bralam 8 stycznia. Z wynikiem bety ok 3300 .Dziś po przeszło 3 tyg zrobiłam betę wynik 0.8 . W takim razie udało się  :Smile: 
Mam takie pytanie dziś dokładnie 26 dzień po poronieniu pojawiło mi się krwawienie (żywe) i ustało . Czy to może już byc poczatek okresu ? Czy jakieśpowikłania po Arth ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli możesz zrób sobie USG DZIŚ! Jeśli się nie udało, badanie potwierdzi, ze jesteś w ciąży to po 3 dniach czyli dziś, możesz powtórzyć zabieg.


A jeżeli się nie udało i jutro miałabym powtórzyć, to czy 8 szt. wystarczy czy musze miec 12sz. na cała kuracje?

----------


## Schatzi

> Mi sie tez udało. Art bralam 8 stycznia. Z wynikiem bety ok 3300 .Dziś po przeszło 3 tyg zrobiłam betę wynik 0.8 . W takim razie udało się 
> Mam takie pytanie dziś dokładnie 26 dzień po poronieniu pojawiło mi się krwawienie (żywe) i ustało . Czy to może już byc poczatek okresu ? Czy jakieśpowikłania po Arth ?????


To jest miesiączka, jeśli sie udało, poroniłaś to ok za 3-6tyg pojawia sie miesiączka.  :Smile:  26 dni to 3tyg+. Jeśli nie gorączkujesz, nic cie nie boli- Nie panikuj, miesiączka.

----------


## Schatzi

> A jeżeli się nie udało i jutro miałabym powtórzyć, to czy 8 szt. wystarczy czy musze miec 12sz. na cała kuracje?


Najlepiej mieć 12 - cała kuracja raz jeszcze.  (mi zostało 7 tabletek z 20stu- jeśli chcesz mogę Ci wysłać)

----------


## Schatzi

> Witam 
>  sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
>  Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
>  Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
>  Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
>  Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
>  Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl


ARTHROTEC to nie są tabletki wczesnoporonne OSZUŚCIE!!! To lek na zapalnie, zwyrodnienie na bóle stawów, który MOŻE po zażyciu skutkować poronieniem, bo zawiera mizoprostol.!!!, NIE UFAJCIE DZIEWCZYNY TAKIM OGŁOSZENIOM jeśli ktoś sprzedaje coś i nie wie co!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ARTHROTEC to nie są tabletki wczesnoporonne OSZUŚCIE!!! To lek na zapalnie, zwyrodnienie na bóle stawów, który MOŻE po zażyciu skutkować poronieniem, bo zawiera mizoprostol.!!!, NIE UFAJCIE DZIEWCZYNY TAKIM OGŁOSZENIOM jeśli ktoś sprzedaje coś i nie wie co!!!!


no widać że ktoś tu już okres ma.. farmaceutko nie jestem, mogę zacytować całą ulotkę jeśli potrzebujesz, a dopiero na koniec przejść do rzeczy: ''powoduje poronienie'' tylko po co jak ty już to zrobiłaś i każdy na tym forum wie o co chodzi i do czego służą te tabletki. A teksty: OSZUŚCIE!!!  NIE UFAJCIE DZIEWCZYNY TAKIM OGŁOSZENIOM itp. pisz, proszę bardzo, tylko jak zamówisz,a nie dostaniesz co jest wykluczone. Przedpłat nie wymagam, wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem przed odbiorem wiec jeśli otworzysz i zwartość się nie zgadza, odmawiasz odbioru i nie płacisz. Widzisz tu jakiś kant? ogarnij się albo jeśli koniecznie potrzebujesz to wyładuj się ale na wpisie kogoś innego. Serdecznie pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## malu567@onet.pl

pilnie odkupię arthrotec, mój mail  malu567@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej mieć 12 - cała kuracja raz jeszcze.  (mi zostało 7 tabletek z 20stu- jeśli chcesz mogę Ci wysłać)


Napisz mi wiadomość email: as_90@wp.pl. Czekam na kontakt.

----------


## magdalia

Jutro mija tydzien od mojego zabiegu i jutro idę na usg bylam juz przekonana ze sie udalo bo minely mdłości a w trakcie zabiegu dość mocno sie wszystko oczyszczalo duuzo skrzepow i tych watrobek raz to miałam wrażenie ze mi moja wypadla takie wielkie były teraz krwawie jak przy okresie ale ciagle lekko pobewa mnie w krzyżu i zaczynam coraz bardziej sie niepokoic ze coś tam nie gra czy którąś z was tez tak miała czy to normny objaw oczyszczania sie macicy?to jutra chyba umrę z tej niewiedzy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hormon hCG obecny podczas rozwijającej się ciąży wydalany jest dosyć powoli a dostępne w aptece testy ciążowe są bardzo czułe. Z tego powodu test ciążowy może pomimo przeprowadzonej aborcji nawet do następnej menstruacji pokazywać wynik pozytywny.


Kazdej to inaczej spada , u mnie w trzy dni z poziomu we wtorek 352 do 75 w piątek .

----------


## EMMAaaa

Dziewczyny czy szybko spadająca beta jest okej? Nie byłam na USG jeszcze ,  po zażyciu Artu krawawiłam ledwie 5 dni. Miała tak krótko któraś? mozliwe ze sie nie oczysciła macica?

----------


## Schatzi

> no widać że ktoś tu już okres ma.. farmaceutko nie jestem, mogę zacytować całą ulotkę jeśli potrzebujesz, a dopiero na koniec przejść do rzeczy: ''powoduje poronienie'' tylko po co jak ty już to zrobiłaś i każdy na tym forum wie o co chodzi i do czego służą te tabletki. A teksty: OSZUŚCIE!!!  NIE UFAJCIE DZIEWCZYNY TAKIM OGŁOSZENIOM itp. pisz, proszę bardzo, tylko jak zamówisz,a nie dostaniesz co jest wykluczone. Przedpłat nie wymagam, wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem przed odbiorem wiec jeśli otworzysz i zwartość się nie zgadza, odmawiasz odbioru i nie płacisz. Widzisz tu jakiś kant? ogarnij się albo jeśli koniecznie potrzebujesz to wyładuj się ale na wpisie kogoś innego. Serdecznie pozdrawiam


uderz w stół a nożyce się odezwą . "Farmaceutką!" a nie farmaceuto! :P ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
szukam kogoś zaufanego od kogo odkupię arthrotec !
Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Schatzi

> Jutro mija tydzien od mojego zabiegu i jutro idę na usg bylam juz przekonana ze sie udalo bo minely mdłości a w trakcie zabiegu dość mocno sie wszystko oczyszczalo duuzo skrzepow i tych watrobek raz to miałam wrażenie ze mi moja wypadla takie wielkie były teraz krwawie jak przy okresie ale ciagle lekko pobewa mnie w krzyżu i zaczynam coraz bardziej sie niepokoic ze coś tam nie gra czy którąś z was tez tak miała czy to normny objaw oczyszczania sie macicy?to jutra chyba umrę z tej niewiedzy..


Ja tak miałam. Przez tydz "po" macica miała skurcze pobolewało w krzyżu, ale znośnie  :Smile:  oczyszczasz się i już. Tydz. krwawiłam jak w pierwszym dniu okresu drugi tydz. słabiej. Jeśli nie gorączkujesz i nie masz silnych bólów to nie ma co panikować. Zrób USG  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o namiar na SPRAWDZONEGO sprzedawce!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kamila.pils@interia.pl sprzedam z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszym potwierdzeniem czy ci sie udało jest badanie USG! Zrób to badanie, lekarz Ci powie czy jesteś czy tez nie nadal w ciąży.


Miałam badanie u lekarza powiedzial ze nie jestem w ciazy,pozniej kazal badanie usg tez wykazalo ze w ciazy nie jestem tylko ze mam jakies tam nie jasnosci,wiec kazali zrobic bete,zrobilam bete  no i wyszlo  mi 22,3 tyle po miesiacu od zabiegu .. dzis bylam u gina i szpital mnie czeka....

----------


## Schatzi

> Miałam badanie u lekarza powiedzial ze nie jestem w ciazy,pozniej kazal badanie usg tez wykazalo ze w ciazy nie jestem tylko ze mam jakies tam nie jasnosci,wiec kazali zrobic bete,zrobilam bete  no i wyszlo  mi 22,3 tyle po miesiacu od zabiegu .. dzis bylam u gina i szpital mnie czeka....


Pewnie łyżeczkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy merry198685@wp.pl to sprawdzony dostawca? Wie ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja krwawie po art wsumie 28 dni i wcale nie ustępuje leciały skrzepy,jakies galaretki,watrubki,itd i wsumie dalej nie wiem czy sie udało bo zadnych niby objawów nie mam ale wydaje mi sie ze brzuch mi rośnie....


idź do ginekologa jak najszybciej. może coś zostało jeszcze, nie oczyściłaś się dobrze.
miałam podobnie - ciągłe krawienie przez 34 dni... jednak udało się bez interwencji szpitalnej chociaż osłabiło mi strasznie organizm.
idź sprawdź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy merry198685@wp.pl to sprawdzony dostawca? Wie ktoś?


to oszust! bylo na poprzednich stronach o jego co chwile nowych emailach i numer konta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem dlaczego, ale moją paczkę przechwycili była wysyłana na terenie Polski i przez pocztę polską .
> Pewnie będę musiała składać jakieś wyjaśnienia albo coś....


pierwszy raz słyszę, żeby wysyłaną na terenie PL paczkę z dostawą w PL zatrzymywała izba celna.
Izba Celna jak sama nazwa wskazuje zajmuje się przesyłkami gdzie w grę wchodzi opuszczenie lub wejście w granicę RP. W innym wypadku nie ma czym się zajmować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o wskazanie uczciwych sprzedawców, już raz zostałam oszukana przez agaciaaa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a skad wiesz ze oszust nie wskaze ci tu sam siebie, pomysl troche.
wymagaj odbioru osobistego lub zdjec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o wskazanie uczciwych sprzedawców, już raz zostałam oszukana przez agaciaaa



powiem tak - gdy w październiku weszłam na to forum bo sama szukałam, było chyba więcej uczciwych ludzi bo jakoś nie było z tym problemu. arth kupowałam 3 razy: 2x od monika.00000@o2.pl - ale chyba już jest nieaktywna, raz od poleconego przez dziewczynę tu z forum chłopaka, niestety nie mam już do niego nr telefonu ( szukaj kontaktu ok. 40 strony). była jeszcze Zosia-Lokówka, która też oferowała arth w przystępnej cenie. co do reszty - nie wiem. musisz niestety poczytać forum i zobacz kogo dziewczyny polecają - ja też tak robiłam i udało się bez oszustwa. tutaj sobie pomagamy więc jest większa pomoc, nie ufaj stronom oglaszamy24.pl itd tam mnóstwo oszustów, gdzie możesz stracić tylko mnóstwo kasy, czasu i nerwów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dziewczyna chce jednorazowo sprzedac to polecen nie ma...
a na oglaszamy24 tez zdazaja sie zwykle ogloszenia samego uczciwego arthrotecu w miejscu naszego zamieszkania od reki.
ale naturalnie trzeba omijac te duze kolorowe ogloszenia pseudo lekarzy typu "dr mariusz dzwon pomagam"
i jak pisze tam cokolwiek o RU to odrazu uciekac!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no widać że ktoś tu już okres ma.. farmaceutko nie jestem, mogę zacytować całą ulotkę jeśli potrzebujesz, a dopiero na koniec przejść do rzeczy: ''powoduje poronienie'' tylko po co jak ty już to zrobiłaś i każdy na tym forum wie o co chodzi i do czego służą te tabletki. A teksty: OSZUŚCIE!!!  NIE UFAJCIE DZIEWCZYNY TAKIM OGŁOSZENIOM itp. pisz, proszę bardzo, tylko jak zamówisz,a nie dostaniesz co jest wykluczone. Przedpłat nie wymagam, wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem przed odbiorem wiec jeśli otworzysz i zwartość się nie zgadza, odmawiasz odbioru i nie płacisz. Widzisz tu jakiś kant? ogarnij się albo jeśli koniecznie potrzebujesz to wyładuj się ale na wpisie kogoś innego. Serdecznie pozdrawiam


Potwierdzam,ten gamoń chyba dawno nie dostał....... od kobitki,nawet tabl.z WOW to arthrotec lub cytotec + ru a ten tu bzdury wypisuje o oszustach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Swoją drogą co z
 zosio- lokówką...
Czyżby ja w końcu dorwala policja? 
Dziwne tak z dnia na dzień zrezygnować z takiej żyły złota.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro mija tydzien od mojego zabiegu i jutro idę na usg bylam juz przekonana ze sie udalo bo minely mdłości a w trakcie zabiegu dość mocno sie wszystko oczyszczalo duuzo skrzepow i tych watrobek raz to miałam wrażenie ze mi moja wypadla takie wielkie były teraz krwawie jak przy okresie ale ciagle lekko pobewa mnie w krzyżu i zaczynam coraz bardziej sie niepokoic ze coś tam nie gra czy którąś z was tez tak miała czy to normny objaw oczyszczania sie macicy?to jutra chyba umrę z tej niewiedzy..


Spoko, około trzeciego dnia po zbiegu zaczęłam krwawi, jakieś 8 dni i mnie też plecy pobolewały, a wszystko się udało. Z całą resztą wygląda że jest ok :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potwierdzam,ten gamoń chyba dawno nie dostał....... od kobitki,nawet tabl.z WOW to arthrotec lub cytotec + ru a ten tu bzdury wypisuje o oszustach


Wow nie wysyła arthrotecu. Tylko czysty misoprostol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o namiar na SPRAWDZONEGO sprzedawce!


Jakis czas temu korzystałam,byłam w 7tyg.i udało się,z tego co wiem innym też ten pan pomógł,kupiłam za 450zł zestaw 8 miso+1 ru nawet prowadził mnie w trakcie telef.znalazłam ten nr 511335331 na innym forum i nie wiem czy jest jeszcze aktualny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wow nie wysyła arthrotecu. Tylko czysty misoprostol


To może coś się zmieniło bo kiedyś mieli arth.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To może coś się zmieniło bo kiedyś mieli arth.


Artrotec to lek produkowany na polski rynek, jak miałby być wysyłany z Indii ?????

----------


## alshade333@gmail.com

Zostałam ostatnio oszukana przez bonita2014@wp.pl. Podaję również numer konta, ponieważ ta osoba często zmienia dane: 38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847. Chciała bym prosić o niezwłoczny kontakt, najlepiej mailowy: alshade333@gmail.com osób które również zostały oszukane. Chcę zgłosić sprawę na policję. Trzeba coś z tym zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Swoją drogą co z
>  zosio- lokówką...
> Czyżby ja w końcu dorwala policja?


albo jej źródełko artu wyschło wiec straciło sens "pomaganie"
albo zmieniła nicki i handluje po cichu...





> kupiłam za 450zł zestaw 8 miso+1 ru nawet prowadził mnie w trakcie telef.znalazłam ten nr 51133533


gorąco odradzam

----------


## alshade333@gmail.com

> Wyslalam jej kasę na konto przez tydz pisała ze nie ma wplaty jeszcze na koncie, wkoncu napisała mi w zeszły piątek ze towar poszedł za darmo.wyslalam jej 100zl za dwa opak po 12 szt


Zostałam ostatnio oszukana przez bonita2014@wp.pl. Podaję również numer konta, ponieważ ta osoba często zmienia dane: 38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847. Chciała bym prosić o niezwłoczny kontakt, najlepiej mailowy: alshade333@gmail.com osób które również zostały oszukane. Chcę zgłosić sprawę na policję. Trzeba coś z tym zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam ostatnio oszukana przez bonita2014@wp.pl. Podaję również numer konta, ponieważ ta osoba często zmienia dane: 38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847. Chciała bym prosić o niezwłoczny kontakt, najlepiej mailowy: alshade333@gmail.com osób które również zostały oszukane. Chcę zgłosić sprawę na policję. Trzeba coś z tym zrobić.


ta osoba tu grasuje od dawna pod wieloma mailami i co chwile zakłada i podaje nowy email
bylo juz o tym na poprzednich stronach, a w całym internecie jest wielu oszukanych pogoogluj ten nr konta
jej ip to prawdopodobnie 91.222.24.167
prawdopodobnie z miasta oświęcim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie łyżeczkowanie?


Pewnie tak ,bo moje  krwawienie trwa 21 dni.A w piatek mialam usg i od  piatku malało co leciało,coraz mniejsze krwawienie i skrzepy,dzis rano tylko maly skrzepik wylecial i lekkie plamienie i przez caly dzien nic na razie nie leci... najbardziej mi sie zawsze lało po nocy! No i lekarz mi napisal skierowanie do szpitala i powiedzial ze tam mnie dokładnie przebadaja a jak nie to zabieg i tyle .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam ostatnio oszukana przez bonita2014@wp.pl. Podaję również numer konta, ponieważ ta osoba często zmienia dane: 38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847. Chciała bym prosić o niezwłoczny kontakt, najlepiej mailowy: alshade333@gmail.com osób które również zostały oszukane. Chcę zgłosić sprawę na policję. Trzeba coś z tym zrobić.


Wpisz w wyszukiwarkę hasło "jaki to bank" wejdź na stronę tam wpisz w okienku numer konta tej oszustki i ci wyświetli w jakim banku ma konto oraz w jakim mieście jej bank się znajduje, dzięki temu będziesz wiedzieć skąd ta osoba jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wpisz w wyszukiwarkę hasło "jaki to bank" wejdź na stronę tam wpisz w okienku numer konta tej oszustki i ci wyświetli w jakim banku ma konto oraz w jakim mieście jej bank się znajduje, dzięki temu będziesz wiedzieć skąd ta osoba jest


tja, musialby byc niezlym idiota jakby mial konto na swoje realne dane i na taka skale ludzi dymał,
ale mimo to dojscie do niego i tak nie powinno byc problemem jakby odpowiednie sluzby sie tym zajely, inna sprawa ze i tak nikt sie tym nie zajmie, taki kraj i rzeczywistosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tja, musialby byc niezlym idiota jakby mial konto na swoje realne dane i na taka skale ludzi dymał,
> ale mimo to dojscie do niego i tak nie powinno byc problemem jakby odpowiednie sluzby sie tym zajely, inna sprawa ze i tak nikt sie tym nie zajmie, taki kraj i rzeczywistosc


a jak założyć konto na nierealne dane??  :Big Grin:  ide do banku i mówię jestem królowa angielska i chcę założyć konto ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak założyć konto na nierealne dane??  ide do banku i mówię jestem królowa angielska i chcę założyć konto ?


skoro nie wiesz jak to to temat nie dla ciebie i choc nie drwij

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tja, musialby byc niezlym idiota jakby mial konto na swoje realne dane i na taka skale ludzi dymał,
> ale mimo to dojscie do niego i tak nie powinno byc problemem jakby odpowiednie sluzby sie tym zajely, inna sprawa ze i tak nikt sie tym nie zajmie, taki kraj i rzeczywistosc


Wiem niestety za wiele nie da się zrobić, ale ja pisałam w kilku postach tu i nie tylko i powtórzy to kolejny raz aby nigdy nikomu nie wpłacać kasy tylko żądać pobrania z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości a żeby się bardziej upewnić to prosić o zdjęcia. Jeśli ktoś odmawia to nie musze pisać co to oznacza. Jesli wszystkie będziemy się stosować do tych zasad to oszuści pójdą z torbami i zostaną tylko uczciwi sprzedawcy nie chodzi tylko o sprawę tabletek ale wielu innych rzeczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no nie wiem, powaga! ilekroć zakładałam konto , wymagano ode mnie dowodu osobistego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;86712]no nie wiem, powaga! ilekroć zakładałam konto , wymagano ode mnie dowodu osobistego[/QUOTE
To chyba oczywiste, ale konto moze być założone na przysłowiowego słupa....czyli menela z pod budki z piwem...tak działają oszuści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aby nigdy nikomu nie wpłacać kasy tylko żądać pobrania z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości a żeby się bardziej upewnić to prosić o zdjęcia. Jeśli ktoś odmawia to nie musze pisać co to oznacza.


nie wrzucaj wszystkich do jednego worka, ja np rozumiem ze ktoś boi sie wysyłac pobrania ze sprawdzeniem ze nie zostanie odebrane i wtopi dużo pieniedzy i czasu, jak ja bym np. chciała arth sprzedać to bym pobrania nie nadała, a co to zdjec to jak najbardziej trzeba ich wymagac, jak i unikac za tanich okazji jakie to ten oszust oferuje





> no nie wiem, powaga! ilekroć zakładałam konto , wymagano ode mnie dowodu osobistego


sama sobie odpowiadasz ze np wystarczy dowód, mam ci tez tłumaczyc jak załatwic lewy dowód?
poza tym są inne możliwosci załozenia lewego konta ale ty nie kombinujesz jak orżnac ludzi wiec ich nie znasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wrzucaj wszystkich do jednego worka, ja np rozumiem ze ktoś boi sie wysyłac pobrania ze sprawdzeniem ze nie zostanie odebrane i wtopi dużo pieniedzy i czasu, jak ja bym np. chciała arth sprzedać to bym pobrania nie nadała, a co to zdjec to jak najbardziej trzeba ich wymagac, jak i unikac za tanich okazji jakie to ten oszust oferuje
> 
> 
> 
> sama sobie odpowiadasz ze np wystarczy dowód, mam ci tez tłumaczyc jak załatwic lewy dowód?
> poza tym są inne możliwosci załozenia lewego konta ale ty nie kombinujesz jak orżnac ludzi wiec ich nie znasz


Ja wiem że dla sprzedawcy wysłanie pobrania jest pewnym ryzykiem bo ktoś się rozmyśli bo nie odbierze ale zawsze jest wyjscie zażądać zaliczki w wysokości kwoty pobrania na konto np wpłacasz mi 30zł ja ci wysyłam pobranie jak nie odbierzesz to ja nie oddaje ci tych 30zł które wynagrodzą mi koszt wysyłki....i tak będzie najlepiej bo wpłacanie kilku stów komuś w ciemno nie jest najlepszym wyjściem to jak loteria albo trafię na uczciwego albo na oszusta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaliczki w wysokości kwoty pobrania na konto np wpłacasz mi 30zł


niby tak ale nie raz czytałam ze i było sprawdzenie zawartości a ktoś został oszukany, składu chemicznego tabletek nie sprawdzisz przy listonoszu
a i do tych 30zl kosztów wysyłki realnie należy doliczyć droge na pocztę i to nie raz, i stracony czas i stres, dlatego ja bym nie wysłala pobrania. 

a osobiście jakbym chciała kupić to tylko po rzeczowej rozmowie ze sprzedawca, po przesłaniu zdjęć jakie sobie wymyśle, a najlepiej osobiście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zabieg robiłam w piatek, wylecialy ze mnie większe kawałki, lecz od tego momentu jedynie samo krwawienie, wczoraj wzielam 3 tabletki art. Po tym ból i zaczęły lecieć skrzepy takie wątróbki itp. Po 3 godz spokój zostalo krwawienie do dzis. Ale czuje ze mam jeszcze jakies skrzepy brzuch mnie boli., ale bol do wytrzymania taki jak podczas okresu. Boje sie ze nie wylecą te skrzepy. Wziasc jeszcze jedną dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 10 tabl niestety  jesrem w prawie 6 tyg.. jak mam brac nsjlepiej.. 4 4 2 cxy lepiej 3 3 4..prosze pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 10 tabl niestety  jesrem w prawie 6 tyg.. jak mam brac nsjlepiej.. 4 4 2 cxy lepiej 3 3 4..prosze pomozcie


skoro nie masz więcej, ja bym brała 4-4-2 co trzy godziny, pamiętaj o wypluwaniu rdzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

LUBLIN ----- kamila.pils@ointeria.pl sprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzeda któraś z dziewczyn Arthrotec ?? Pilnie proszę o pomoc!!
Poznań okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o namiar na SPRAWDZONEGO sprzedawce! 

Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i tak k** do zaje***
tu masz sprawdzony namiar: 997
dzwoń

albo zadaj sobie trud i poczytaj choć ostatnie 2-3 strony

----------


## magdalia

> Ja tak miałam. Przez tydz "po" macica miała skurcze pobolewało w krzyżu, ale znośnie  oczyszczasz się i już. Tydz. krwawiłam jak w pierwszym dniu okresu drugi tydz. słabiej. Jeśli nie gorączkujesz i nie masz silnych bólów to nie ma co panikować. Zrób USG


Dzieki jakos tak lzej kiedy ktoś jeszcze miał jak ja :-)troche sie uspokoilam.pozdrawiam jutro napisze czy to koniec tej nieprzyjemnej historii.

----------


## magdalia

> Zabieg robiłam w piatek, wylecialy ze mnie większe kawałki, lecz od tego momentu jedynie samo krwawienie, wczoraj wzielam 3 tabletki art. Po tym ból i zaczęły lecieć skrzepy takie wątróbki itp. Po 3 godz spokój zostalo krwawienie do dzis. Ale czuje ze mam jeszcze jakies skrzepy brzuch mnie boli., ale bol do wytrzymania taki jak podczas okresu. Boje sie ze nie wylecą te skrzepy. Wziasc jeszcze jedną dawkę?


Ja po drugiej zaczelam mooocno krwawic z tymi skrzepami galaretkami i innymi :-) zastanawiałam sie czy brac trzecia dawke ale dla spokoju zazylam juz mnie nie bolało ale dalej sie oczyszczalo nie wiem jak trzeba robic kiedy minęło juz tyle czasu czy takie dawkowanie jednorazowe działa który to tydzień ?czytalam ze wczesne poeinienua sa lagodniejsze niz później.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie odkupie art, jestem po 3 nieudanych probach a czas leci. Odkupie tylko za pobraniem elwira1234@onet.eu

----------


## ewe82

Hej  :Smile:  zażyłam wczoraj art . o 12 , 4tabl pod język -efektów zero , o 15 to samo , tuż przed przyjęciem trzeciej dawki rozbolało mnie leciutko podbrzusze , zrobiło się twarde , poleciała krew i ta tak zwana WĄTRÓBKA , przyjęłam trzecią dawkę o 18 i jeszcze z kilka razy poleciała wątróbka i dużo krwi , bez większych bóli normalnie jakbym miała taki bardziej bolesny okres coś lekko łupało w krzyżu i jajnikach , dziś jest ranek nadal krwawię ale nic więcej się nie wydarzyło , dodam , że moja ciąża to max do 6 tygodni , bo nawet w ten dzień byłam u mojego zaufanego gina ale stwierdził , że skoro kolejny test wyszedł pozytywnie , to nie ma po co robić usg bo nic nie zobaczy tam jeszcze a wynik testów i lekko miękka i powiększona macica na to wskazuje na wczesną ciążę . Proszę powiedzcie czy któraś z Was miała tak lajtowe objawy ??? Myślicie , że wszystko ok u mnie poszło ??? Pomóżcie będę wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej  zażyłam wczoraj art . o 12 , 4tabl pod język -efektów zero , o 15 to samo , tuż przed przyjęciem trzeciej dawki rozbolało mnie leciutko podbrzusze , zrobiło się twarde , poleciała krew i ta tak zwana WĄTRÓBKA , przyjęłam trzecią dawkę o 18 i jeszcze z kilka razy poleciała wątróbka i dużo krwi , bez większych bóli normalnie jakbym miała taki bardziej bolesny okres coś lekko łupało w krzyżu i jajnikach , dziś jest ranek nadal krwawię ale nic więcej się nie wydarzyło , dodam , że moja ciąża to max do 6 tygodni , bo nawet w ten dzień byłam u mojego zaufanego gina ale stwierdził , że skoro kolejny test wyszedł pozytywnie , to nie ma po co robić usg bo nic nie zobaczy tam jeszcze a wynik testów i lekko miękka i powiększona macica na to wskazuje na wczesną ciążę . Proszę powiedzcie czy któraś z Was miała tak lajtowe objawy ??? Myślicie , że wszystko ok u mnie poszło ??? Pomóżcie będę wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź


Według mnie raczej się udało, ale musisz za jakiś czas zrobić test i USG. U mnie wyglądało podobnie, po wszystkim krwawię już drugi tydzień byłam na Usg ciąży brak, ale nie wiem czy nie skończy się łyżeczkowaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli tylko krwawię a skrzepy nie lecą, to jest ok? Brzuch mnie boli troszke jak podczas okresu, mam takie Male skurcze czasami. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt ci nie powie na 100% że się udało to musi potwierdzić badanie usg i test beta hcg

----------


## ewe82

Wielkie dzięki za szybkie odpowiedzi  :Smile:  oczywiście jak tylko przestanie ze mnie lecieć zrobię wszystkie potrzebne testy i usg , na szczęście ginekologa mam zaufanego i to w sumie on polecił mi artro więc bez obaw w razie komlikacji mogę do niego uderzyć  :Smile:  życzę wszystkim równie sprawnej i bezbolesnej kuracji  :Smile:

----------


## Schatzi

> Hej  zażyłam wczoraj art . o 12 , 4tabl pod język -efektów zero , o 15 to samo , tuż przed przyjęciem trzeciej dawki rozbolało mnie leciutko podbrzusze , zrobiło się twarde , poleciała krew i ta tak zwana WĄTRÓBKA , przyjęłam trzecią dawkę o 18 i jeszcze z kilka razy poleciała wątróbka i dużo krwi , bez większych bóli normalnie jakbym miała taki bardziej bolesny okres coś lekko łupało w krzyżu i jajnikach , dziś jest ranek nadal krwawię ale nic więcej się nie wydarzyło , dodam , że moja ciąża to max do 6 tygodni , bo nawet w ten dzień byłam u mojego zaufanego gina ale stwierdził , że skoro kolejny test wyszedł pozytywnie , to nie ma po co robić usg bo nic nie zobaczy tam jeszcze a wynik testów i lekko miękka i powiększona macica na to wskazuje na wczesną ciążę . Proszę powiedzcie czy któraś z Was miała tak lajtowe objawy ??? Myślicie , że wszystko ok u mnie poszło ??? Pomóżcie będę wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź


Kochana ja tez to wszystko "lajtowo" przeszłam, nawet bardzo. Tez byłam w 6 tyg. Dwa dni "po" zrobiłam USG lekarz potwierdził poronienie, ale były jeszcze jakieś pozostałości. Pisałam o tym już na ok 80str innej dziewczynie. gin powiedział mi tez to samo co pisali mi z WoW- macica sama jest w stanie się oczyścić. Ze mnie wypadła tkanka ciążowa dopiero 9 dni "po" - wyglądało to jak zużyty tampon. Wejdź na 80 str. łyżeczkowanie nie musi być konieczne. po 3 tyg od zabiegu zrób test. jak ustanie krwawienie USG- ( u mnie krwawienie trwało 14 dni, USG po krwawieniu- macica czysta.) beta HCG wolno sie redukują po poronieniu zatem testy na WoW zalecają ok 3 tyg "po" zatem dla spokoju badanie USG zrób. potwierdzi Ci wszytko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. czytam o athrtotecu juz od paru dni... Robiłam sobie trzy testy, każdy poztywny. Miesiączka sie spóźnia 2 tyg. Była, u gina, zbadał mnie. Nic nie wyczuł, aby macica była powiększona ale na 6 tydz może byc jeszcze za wcześnie. Mam skierowanie na usg ale są terminy i dopiero na przyszły czwartek mnie zarejestrowała...ja nic nie czuję. Ani że jestem a ni że nie. Strach i panikę...rzucił mnie chłopak, wróciłam w domowe strony, za ostatnie pieniądze wynajęłam mieszkanie, szukam pracy takie coś ? Mam ochotę się zabić ;((( dziewczyny pomóżcie !! Ma któraś tabletki do odsprzedania ? Nie mam kasy ale coś pożyczę, muszę coś zrobić bo urodzić nie mogę i nie chcę ! Mój email e.karp@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejesewe82trowany

> Cześć. czytam o athrtotecu juz od paru dni... Robiłam sobie trzy testy, każdy poztywny. Miesiączka sie spóźnia 2 tyg. Była, u gina, zbadał mnie. Nic nie wyczuł, aby macica była powiększona ale na 6 tydz może byc jeszcze za wcześnie. Mam skierowanie na usg ale są terminy i dopiero na przyszły czwartek mnie zarejestrowała...ja nic nie czuję. Ani że jestem a ni że nie. Strach i panikę...rzucił mnie chłopak, wróciłam w domowe strony, za ostatnie pieniądze wynajęłam mieszkanie, szukam pracy takie coś ? Mam ochotę się zabić ;((( dziewczyny pomóżcie !! Ma któraś tabletki do odsprzedania ? Nie mam kasy ale coś pożyczę, muszę coś zrobić bo urodzić nie mogę i nie chcę ! Mój email e.karp@poczta.fm


Hej  :Smile:  ja dosłownie parę dni temu zamawiałam 12 szt za 180 zł już z przesyłką więc kontakt sprawdzony , paczka ze sprawdzeniem przychodzi na następny dzień i artro przychodzi a nie witaminy , 571263434  :Smile:  pozdrawiam i powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## ewe82

> Kochana ja tez to wszystko "lajtowo" przeszłam, nawet bardzo. Tez byłam w 6 tyg. Dwa dni "po" zrobiłam USG lekarz potwierdził poronienie, ale były jeszcze jakieś pozostałości. Pisałam o tym już na ok 80str innej dziewczynie. gin powiedział mi tez to samo co pisali mi z WoW- macica sama jest w stanie się oczyścić. Ze mnie wypadła tkanka ciążowa dopiero 9 dni "po" - wyglądało to jak zużyty tampon. Wejdź na 80 str. łyżeczkowanie nie musi być konieczne. po 3 tyg od zabiegu zrób test. jak ustanie krwawienie USG- ( u mnie krwawienie trwało 14 dni, USG po krwawieniu- macica czysta.) beta HCG wolno sie redukują po poronieniu zatem testy na WoW zalecają ok 3 tyg "po" zatem dla spokoju badanie USG zrób. potwierdzi Ci wszytko.


Dzięki  :Smile:  tak zrobię na dniach udam się na usg , mam nadzieję to będzie już moja ostatnia wizyta u ginekologa w TEJ sprawie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostalo mi 8 tabletek czy radzicie mi sprobowac je wziasc czy poczekac az jakims cudem dokupie, dodam ze jestem po 3 nieudanych probach i jestem coraz bardziej zdolowana a czas niestety leci.

----------


## Schatzi

> Dziewczyny zostalo mi 8 tabletek czy radzicie mi sprobowac je wziasc czy poczekac az jakims cudem dokupie, dodam ze jestem po 3 nieudanych probach i jestem coraz bardziej zdolowana a czas niestety leci.


Brałaś 3 x po 12 tabletek i nic? ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zostalo mi 8 tabletek czy radzicie mi sprobowac je wziasc czy poczekac az jakims cudem dokupie, dodam ze jestem po 3 nieudanych probach i jestem coraz bardziej zdolowana a czas niestety leci.


Powinnaś jednak sobie dokupić aby dawka była pełna. A tak na marginesie sorki, że zapytam jak to mozliwe, ze przez 3 razy ci się nie udało może robiłaś coś nie tak, a moze nie jesteś już w ciąży?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zostalo mi 8 tabletek czy radzicie mi sprobowac je wziasc czy poczekac az jakims cudem dokupie, dodam ze jestem po 3 nieudanych probach i jestem coraz bardziej zdolowana a czas niestety leci.


napisz do mnie doradze ci.  ka.kamis@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej  ja dosłownie parę dni temu zamawiałam 12 szt za 180 zł już z przesyłką więc kontakt sprawdzony , paczka ze sprawdzeniem przychodzi na następny dzień i artro przychodzi a nie witaminy , 571263434  pozdrawiam i powodzenia


odradzam
nie witaminy mowisz, a co? na zdjeciu widac ze sprzedaje jakis tran w kapsulkach
http://kielce.oglaszamy24.pl/storage/14/00/a07bf568.jpg

----------


## ewe82

> odradzam
> nie witaminy mowisz, a co? na zdjeciu widac ze sprzedaje jakis tran w kapsulkach
> http://kielce.oglaszamy24.pl/storage/14/00/a07bf568.jpg


Wybacz ale ja zamawiałam stąd  Szczecin Arthrotec, RU486, Misoprostol Cytotec (Sprawdzenie Zawarto , paczka była nadana w Szczecinie i przyszedł artro  :Smile:  wczoraj go wyssałam dla jasności i jestem już PO dlatego polecam inaczej bym tego nie robiła  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odradzam
> nie witaminy mowisz, a co? na zdjeciu widac ze sprzedaje jakis tran w kapsulkach
> http://kielce.oglaszamy24.pl/storage/14/00/a07bf568.jpg


I jeszcze bezczelenie ten tran umieścił na zdjęciu i myśli i robi z innych debili....nikt go nie poleca tylko włazi tu i sam siebie reklamuje cwaniak

----------


## ewe82

> I jeszcze bezczelenie ten tran umieścił na zdjęciu i myśli i robi z innych debili....nikt go nie poleca tylko włazi tu i sam siebie reklamuje cwaniak


Wiesz co cwaniakowanie to jest w tym momencie z Twojej strony  !!!!
nie wiem jak śmiesz oskarżać mnie o KŁAMSTWO znamy się , byś tak mówiła ????CHAMSTWO I WIOCHA !!!! paczka jest ze sprawdzeniem , ja nie zostałam oszukana sprawdziłam paczkę zanim zapłaciłam i tranu nie łykałam !!!
Jak masz ochotę sobie cwaniakować to idź na forum wiocha.pl bo tu dziewczyny mają życiowe problemy !!!

----------


## Schatzi

> odradzam
> nie witaminy mowisz, a co? na zdjeciu widac ze sprzedaje jakis tran w kapsulkach
> http://kielce.oglaszamy24.pl/storage/14/00/a07bf568.jpg


Na tym zdjęciu TO NIE JEST ARTHROTEC!!! tył opakowania tak, ale nie tabletka! tabletki Arthrotec są białe, z drugiej strony opakowanie tego leku nie jest przeźroczyste tylko całe srebrne! NIE DAJCIE SIĘ NABRAĆ!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc korzystał ktoś może już z tabletek od tego pana?


nr tel
, Kontakt: 733-856-331

bardzo proszę o informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co cwaniakowanie to jest w tym momencie z Twojej strony  !!!!
> nie wiem jak śmiesz oskarżać mnie o KŁAMSTWO znamy się , byś tak mówiła ????CHAMSTWO I WIOCHA !!!! paczka jest ze sprawdzeniem , ja nie zostałam oszukana sprawdziłam paczkę zanim zapłaciłam i tranu nie łykałam !!!
> Jak masz ochotę sobie cwaniakować to idź na forum wiocha.pl bo tu dziewczyny mają życiowe problemy !!!


O sobie mówisz wiocho! Wiesz ponad tydzień temu miałam taki sam problem i tacy jak ty mnie w konia robili marnując mój czas którego miałam coraz mniej własnie takie przesyłki dostawałam jak na tym zdjęciu zamiast RU to własnie były takie tabletki czyli tran, apap lub paracetamol i oczywiście były pobraniowe ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, mogę wysłać zainteresowanym zdjecie podróby Misoprostolu jakie też dostałam...więc sama widzisz wyrachowana wieśniaro, że na głupich nie trafiłaś i raczej nikt ci nie uwierzy idź sprzedawać gdzieś indziej te swoje zestawy z dupy

----------


## ewe82

> O sobie mówisz wiocho! Wiesz ponad tydzień temu miałam taki sam problem i tacy jak ty mnie w konia robili marnując mój czas którego miałam coraz mniej własnie takie przesyłki dostawałam jak na tym zdjęciu zamiast RU to własnie były takie tabletki czyli tran, apap lub paracetamol i oczywiście były pobraniowe ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, mogę wysłać zainteresowanym zdjecie podróby Misoprostolu jakie też dostałam...więc sama widzisz wyrachowana wieśniaro, że na głupich nie trafiłaś i raczej nikt ci nie uwierzy idź sprzedawać gdzieś indziej te swoje zestawy z dupy


daruj sobie , nie jestem handlarką tylko dziewczyną , która wczoraj łykła artro bo miała problem jak większość z dziewczyn na tym forum , artro zamówiony w ciemno od kolesia , którego numer podałam , bo ja się na tym nie zawiodłam więc mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić !!!  Zrozum tępaku różnicem między HANDLOWANIEM a POLECANIEM czegoś !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli ciężko mi będzie znaleźć zaufanego sprzedawce  :Frown:  byłam w paru aptekach, w jednej babka popatrzyła na mnie jakby zła  wiedziała na co je potrzebuje... Niestety nigdzie tego nie mieli...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc korzystał ktoś może już z tabletek od tego pana?
> 
> 
> nr tel
> , Kontakt: 733-856-331
> 
> bardzo proszę o informacje


O tym Panu było już kilka postów nie polecam absolutnie!!!

----------


## ewe82

> czyli ciężko mi będzie znaleźć zaufanego sprzedawce  byłam w paru aptekach, w jednej babka popatrzyła na mnie jakby zła  wiedziała na co je potrzebuje... Niestety nigdzie tego nie mieli...


Nie ciężko , uwierz , masz paczkę za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości , ja zamówiłam 3 , pierwszą która przyszła sprawdziłam przy kurierze  była ok więc zostawiłam , reszty nawet nie odbierałam  za jakiś czas wrócą do nadawców  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc korzystał ktoś może już z tabletek od tego pana?
> 
> nr tel
> , Kontakt: 733-856-331
> bardzo proszę o informacje


absolutnie odradzam , czy tak ciezko wpisac ten nr w google by zobaczyc ze oszust?!
to tez tel polecany przez klamliwa strone tabletkiporonne.pl i wysylaja tabletke na cisnienie r2,5

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> daruj sobie , nie jestem handlarką tylko dziewczyną , która wczoraj łykła artro bo miała problem jak większość z dziewczyn na tym forum , artro zamówiony w ciemno od kolesia , którego numer podałam , bo ja się na tym nie zawiodłam więc mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić !!!  Zrozum tępaku różnicem między HANDLOWANIEM a POLECANIEM czegoś !!!!


A ty zrozum tępaku, że oszuści sami siebie polecają, a to ten link do zdjęcia tego twojego rzekomego sprzedawcy który ktoś tu zamieścił mówi sam za siebie nie mam zamiaru kolejny raz tego komentować....Nie muszę tu raczej zamieszczać linków do zdjęć i opisów jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki RU, Misoprostol, Cytotec czy Arthrotec, kazdy sobie to może sprawdzić w necie i porównać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinnaś jednak sobie dokupić aby dawka była pełna. A tak na marginesie sorki, że zapytam jak to mozliwe, ze przez 3 razy ci się nie udało może robiłaś coś nie tak, a moze nie jesteś już w ciąży?!


robilam 3 razy po 4 tabl pod jezyk a rdzenie wypluwalam, robilam 3 podejscia a ciaza jak byla tak jest, albo ja jestem jakas dziwna ze atom mnie nie rusza bo nawet bolesci nic nie mialam tylko biegunke, chce sprobowac jeszcze raz bo ta ciaza jest bardzo niechciana i zawiodlo zabezpieczenie, bardzo chetnie odkupie od kogos ale za pobraniem gdyz nie mam zamiaru kogos wzbogacac za nic, mialam 2 opakowania z apteki i sprobuje jeszcze raz ale watpliwe aby 3 op w tym miesiacu mi sprzedano

----------


## ewe82

> A ty zrozum tępaku, że oszuści sami siebie polecają, a to ten link do zdjęcia tego twojego rzekomego sprzedawcy który ktoś tu zamieścił mówi sam za siebie nie mam zamiaru kolejny raz tego komentować....Nie muszę tu raczej zamieszczać linków do zdjęć i opisów jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki RU, Misoprostol, Cytotec czy Arthrotec, kazdy sobie to może sprawdzić w necie i porównać.


pustka i pustka i pustka z Ciebie bije !!!! no właśnie paczkę masz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości więc sprawdzasz i jak masz tran jak na zdjęciu to nie odbierasz , a jak masz artro to odbierasz , po co temu panu ta dziwna tabletka na zdjęciu nie wiem , masz ochotę sama go zapytaj , ja od niego kupiłam i jestem zadowolona , mogę ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałaś 3 x po 12 tabletek i nic? ??


niestety tak, nadal zero efektu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> absolutnie odradzam , czy tak ciezko wpisac ten nr w google by zobaczyc ze oszust?!
> to tez tel polecany przez klamliwa strone tabletkiporonne.pl i wysylaja tabletke na cisnienie r2,5


Potwierdzam miałam z tym panem do czynienie byłam na jego stronie i chciałam zamówić...poprosiłam o zdjęcie którego nie chciał wysłać głupio się tłumacząc potem mi wysłał fote plastikowej buteleczki z jakimiś hinduskimi napisami, nie skorzystałam z jego usług...Rejestracja na jego stronie jest nie możliwa nie można tam dodać żadnego wpisu itd...te komentarze i pochwały on sam sobie napisał

----------


## schatzi

> czyli ciężko mi będzie znaleźć zaufanego sprzedawce  byłam w paru aptekach, w jednej babka popatrzyła na mnie jakby zła  wiedziała na co je potrzebuje... Niestety nigdzie tego nie mieli...


Nie kupisz w aptece od ręki Arthrotec "od ręki" Idziesz z receptą i masz na drugi dzień na zamówienie. Ja mieszkam w dużym mieście. byłam z receptą w 5 aptekach, farmaceutka sprawdza w kompie i mówi, że nie ma na stanie tylko na zamówienie, patrzy: w hurtowni tylko jedno op. ja miałam receptę na 2 op. w każdej aptece to samo dopiero w 5tej Pani sprawdza w swojej hurtowni i jest więcej opakowań. Spisała nr recepty i zamówiła mi -na drugi dzień poszłam dopiero po lek. Hurtownie nie dają na stan do aptek, podejrzewam aby nie kwitła sprzedaż "spod lady". Hurtownicy wiedzą co arthrotec zawiera i w jakim celu często jest stosowany  :Wink:  - lek za choroby stawów, ale wywołuje poronienia w większej ilości ze względu na jego skład.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pustka i pustka i pustka z Ciebie bije !!!! no właśnie paczkę masz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości więc sprawdzasz i jak masz tran jak na zdjęciu to nie odbierasz , a jak masz artro to odbierasz , po co temu panu ta dziwna tabletka na zdjęciu nie wiem , masz ochotę sama go zapytaj , ja od niego kupiłam i jestem zadowolona , mogę ????


Weź nie obrażaj ludzi pustko....a dla twojej wiadomości właśnie takie przesyłki nie były odbierane ale czas niestety się traci przez takich debili i oszustów...bo się czeka 2-3 dni na jedną drugą następną i nic stoi się w miejscu....a tak pozwolę się zapytać pani pustej agresorki ile cię kosztowała ta przesyłeczka z tym tranem od tego zajebiście uczciwego sprzedawcy za którego tak wyzywasz i prawie byś mi oczy wydrapała za to że mam swoje zdanie na ten temat...?

----------


## Schatzi

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;86845]niestety tak, nadal zero efektu[

Jeśli tak to podejrzewam, ze 4ta próba tez nie pomoże  :Frown:  szukaj lekarza  :Frown:  (albo miałas nieoryginalne leki  :Frown:  )

----------


## Schatzi

> Weź nie obrażaj ludzi pustko....a dla twojej wiadomości właśnie takie przesyłki nie były odbierane ale czas niestety się traci przez takich debili i oszustów...bo się czeka 2-3 dni na jedną drugą następną i nic stoi się w miejscu....a tak pozwolę się zapytać pani pustej agresorki ile cię kosztowała ta przesyłeczka z tym tranem od tego zajebiście uczciwego sprzedawcy za którego tak wyzywasz i prawie byś mi oczy wydrapała za to że mam swoje zdanie na ten temat...?


Nie ma co stosować wobec siebie takich inwektyw, to pewnie jedna i  ta sama osoba- kto kupując żółte tabletki poleca jako kupiony Arthrotec!! To na tym zdjęciu to NIE JEST ARTHROTEC!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niech idzie prywatnie do lekarza po ściemnia albo niech wyśle kogoś dostanie receptę i kupi oryginalne tabletki w aptece  bedzie taniej szybciej i pewniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma co stosować wobec siebie takich inwektyw, to pewnie jedna i  ta sama osoba- kto kupując żółte tabletki poleca jako kupiony Arthrotec!! To na tym zdjęciu to NIE JEST ARTHROTEC!


Wiem,...dlatego mnie nerwy biorą jak ktoś tak kłamie i wciska kity mając gdzieś czyjeś nieszczęście. Miałam z takimi do czynienia. Podam przykład; szukanie tabletek zaczęłam od strony z Darmowymi Ogłoszeniami24...jest tam osoba, która ma najwiecej ofert, przekonujący opis i zdjęcie...więc dzwonie....Pani odbiera rozmawia ze mną niczym rasowy sprzedawca, akwizytor z Mango tv itp...mówi, że wszystko ma oryginalne Misoprostol +Ru, przychodzi przesyłka...nic tylko siąść i płakać mam to zdjęcie tych jej tabletek jedna wielka totalna sciema ....chamska podróba Misoprostolu plus apap...o innych nie wspomnę dramat!!!!!!!!

----------


## ewe82

> Weź nie obrażaj ludzi pustko....a dla twojej wiadomości właśnie takie przesyłki nie były odbierane ale czas niestety się traci przez takich debili i oszustów...bo się czeka 2-3 dni na jedną drugą następną i nic stoi się w miejscu....a tak pozwolę się zapytać pani pustej agresorki ile cię kosztowała ta przesyłeczka z tym tranem od tego zajebiście uczciwego sprzedawcy za którego tak wyzywasz i prawie byś mi oczy wydrapała za to że mam swoje zdanie na ten temat...?


To chyba Tobie lekko ciśnienie podskoczyło ??? zapłaciłam standardowo 180 zł i o dziwo zadziałało !!!! a ponieważ sama się naczytałam dla pewności zamówiłam z lewej kart 3 przesyłki od trzech różnych sprzedawców i tą otworzyłam jako pierwszą i była ok , więc chyba mam prawo polecić ???i to nie ja pierwsza zaczęłam tutaj kogoś oskarżać i wyzywać !!!
Chciałam się tylko podzielić swoimi wnioskami , które mam prawo mieć !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam się tylko podzielić swoimi wnioskami , które mam prawo mieć !!!!


nikt nie wie czy dzielisz sie wnioskami czy reklamujesz siebie. prawda?
a to ze ktos sprzedaje za 350 plus wysylka 12 arth plus jakis chamski tran jako ru swiadczy o oszustwie
i kropka

----------


## ewe82

> nikt nie wie czy dzielisz sie wnioskami czy reklamujesz siebie. prawda?
> a to ze ktos sprzedaje za 350 plus wysylka 12 arth plus jakis chamski tran jako ru swiadczy o oszustwie
> i kropka


zapewne świadczy , powiem szczerze , że jak zamawiałam to nawet na to zdjęcie nie zwróciłam uwagi , najważniejsze dla mnie , że chyba się udało i moją metodę jestem w stanie z czystym sumieniem polecić każdemu by kupić sobie kartę za parę zł i z niej zamówić kilka(ja zamówiłam 3) przesyłek i każdą sprawdzać u mnie akurat pierwsza i akurat ta od pana z tranem na zdjęciu była ok , reszty nawet nie odbierałam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To chyba Tobie lekko ciśnienie podskoczyło ??? zapłaciłam standardowo 180 zł i o dziwo zadziałało !!!! a ponieważ sama się naczytałam dla pewności zamówiłam z lewej kart 3 przesyłki od trzech różnych sprzedawców i tą otworzyłam jako pierwszą i była ok , więc chyba mam prawo polecić ???i to nie ja pierwsza zaczęłam tutaj kogoś oskarżać i wyzywać !!!
> Chciałam się tylko podzielić swoimi wnioskami , które mam prawo mieć !!!!


Dobra fajnie udało ci się, powiedzmy że ci wierze ok. polecasz masz prawo, ale jak widzę takie zdjecia jak ktoś tu zamieścił tego twojego sprzedawcy z tym tranem to mnie szlag trafia....Ma arthrotec to ok, ale po cholerę ta ściema z tym Ru....Ja miałam tabletki bez RU i wszystko przebiegło w miarę pomyślnie i jak się okazuje w wielu przypadkach wystarczy sam arthrotec czy cytotec ale oryginalny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moją metodę jestem w stanie z czystym sumieniem polecić... zamówić kilka(ja zamówiłam 3) przesyłek i każdą sprawdzać,... reszty nawet nie odbierałam .


... tyle ze jak wszystcy beda stosowac taka "metode" to nikt za pobraniem wysylac nie bedzie

----------


## ewe82

> Dobra fajnie udało ci się, powiedzmy że ci wierze ok. polecasz masz prawo, ale jak widzę takie zdjecia jak ktoś tu zamieścił tego twojego sprzedawcy z tym tranem to mnie szlag trafia....Ma arthrotec to ok, ale po cholerę ta ściema z tym Ru....Ja miałam tabletki bez RU i wszystko przebiegło w miarę pomyślnie i jak się okazuje w wielu przypadkach wystarczy sam arthrotec czy cytotec ale oryginalny


serio nie ma pojęcia po co to zdjęcie i jak już pisałam nawet na nie nie zwróciłam uwagi przy zamawianiu , fakt odczułam ulgę, że nie zostałam zrobiona w jajo bo chyba bym popadła w depresję tu wiadomo każdy dzień się liczy , ale trzeba wierzyć w ludzi i tak jak pisałam najlepiej zamówić kilka zawsze jest szansa , że trafi się na uczciwego sprzedawce

----------


## any

> ... tyle ze jak wszystcy beda stosowac taka "metode" to nikt za pobraniem wysylac nie bedzie


może jak jeden z drugim dostanie zwrot paczki to się ogarnie i zmieni fach na jakiś bardziej uczciwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może jak jeden z drugim dostanie zwrot paczki to się ogarnie i zmieni fach na jakiś bardziej uczciwy


nieuczciwi klalkuluja zwroty w ryzyko, i preparuja paczki tak by przy sprawdzaniu wygladaly ok.
a po zwrotach raczej ci uczciwi predzej zmienia fach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nieuczciwi klalkuluja zwroty w ryzyko, i preparuja paczki tak by przy sprawdzaniu wygladaly ok.
> a po zwrotach raczej ci uczciwi predzej zmienia fach


nie wiem , ja prowadzę sklepie internetowym (tyle , że z płaszczami  :Big Grin:  ) i fakt ryzyko zwrotów jest zawsze nawet przy przedpłatach jakoś mnie to nie odstrasza , myślę , że to dobry sposób dla kupującego art. dla sprzedającego , myślę , że to taka `BRANŻA` , że liczą się ze zwrotami jeszcze bardziej , śliski temat taki handel ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam to już ale w innym temacie i powtórzę jeszcze raz tutaj listę swoich "ulubieńców"
732277073
731337730
535995872
536512937
695345554 - pisze że ma oryginalny zestaw z WOW że ma 48 lat nie moze rozmawiać przez telefon bo się boi męża chce kase na konto od razu Uwaga oszustka jest o niej dużo negatywnych komentarzy
733856331 - mega oszust Uwaga!!!
570239283 - Pani z apteki oczywiście ściema oszustka nie widziała tych tabletek na oczy
663652342 Pani Basia, Barbara z Darmowych Ogłoszeń24 mój numer jeden wstrętna oszustka sprzedająca apap+podróbę Misoprostolu....ma tam najwięcej ofert
Uważajcie na nich!!!

----------


## magdalia

Wróciłam właśnie z usg dziś minął tydzień od mojego zabiegu.lekarz stwierdził ze ciąży nie  ma. myślałam ze zsie enwtedy na miesiaczke.trochę mnie martw fakt ze nie sie bz lyzeczkowania.chociaż lekarz stwierdził znie bedzie potrzebne ze samo powinno sie oczyścić i za 2tyg usg.jesli krwawienie minie i nic mnie nie bedzie bolało to chyba będzie znaczyć ze po wszystkim ?mam 8tabmetek które mi zostały moze powinnam wsadzic jedną na wspomaganie oczyszczania?jezu nie wiem juz mam dość tego koszmaru myślałam ze po uzaznamspokoju a tu ciągle jakies problemy sobie stwarzam głowie eh.myślę ze odprzedam te 8ii zakoncze ten temat przybajmniej jakas kasa sie zwróci..wydalam dwa razy na usg po 100zl a za tabletki 500zl na myśl o zadłużeniu w rodzinie mam gesia skórę  jest ktoś kto by chciał te 8?najlepiej odbiór osobisty. z trójmiasta jestem.wiem ze w aptece są ponoc za 50zl ale mi sie nie udało zdobyć ich w ten sposób zalezalo mi na sczasie i pewnym źródle wiec słono zaplacilam.myślę ze cena 20zl za tabletke jest w miarę edo przyjecia liczac ze i tak bede stratna.

----------


## magdalia

Telefon mi coś szwankuje ale moja wypowiedz jest chyba w miarę czytelna:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam kogoś zaufanego od kogo odkupię pełen zestaw tabletek (12 sztuk), każda chwila się liczy a nie chcę trafić na oszusta który tylko wyłudzi pieniądze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Telefon mi coś szwankuje ale moja wypowiedz jest chyba w miarę czytelna:-)


Jest czytelna  :Smile:  Mnie lekarz powiedział że niestety łyżeczkowanie jest konieczne....no ale mam jest już 2 tydzień....po krwawienie się zmniejsza brzuch już nie boli nic się nie dzieje więc może samo się oczyści i na to licze bo wolałabym uniknąć tego zabiegu.

----------


## ewe82

Dziewczyny , mój zaufany ginekolog , poradził mi jeśli macie czas kilka dni przed zabiegiem łykajcie sobie coś osłonowego to uchroni Wasz żołądek  i rdzenie niby trzeba wypluwać ale warto ze dwa warto połknąć to zawiera jakiś tam środek przeciwbólowy i podobno ma przynosić ulgę , ja posłuchałam i serio poszło jak po maśle  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny , mój zaufany ginekolog , poradził mi jeśli macie czas kilka dni przed zabiegiem łykajcie sobie coś osłonowego to uchroni Wasz żołądek  i rdzenie niby trzeba wypluwać ale warto ze dwa warto połknąć to zawiera jakiś tam środek przeciwbólowy i podobno ma przynosić ulgę , ja posłuchałam i serio poszło jak po maśle


Wiesz są różne opinie, ja czytałam, że diclofenac zawarty w Arthrotecu może osłabić skurcze. Na stronie WOW pisze, że można stosować środki przeciwbólowe, ale tylko niesteroidowe czyli apap, paracetamol, ibuprofen, i najmocniejszy z tej grupy to ketonal. Ja miałam ketonal forte i powiem szczerze, że daje rade, ale zażyłam go dopiero w ostateczności po 3 dawce kiedy byłam już zmęczona bólem i nie tylko.

----------


## ewe82

> Wiesz są różne opinie, ja czytałam, że diclofenac zawarty w Arthrotecu może osłabić skurcze. Na stronie WOW pisze, że można stosować środki przeciwbólowe, ale tylko niesteroidowe czyli apap, paracetamol, ibuprofen, i najmocniejszy z tej grupy to ketonal. Ja miałam ketonal forte i powiem szczerze, że daje rade, ale zażyłam go dopiero w ostateczności po 3 dawce kiedy byłam już zmęczona bólem i nie tylko.


ja już przy pierwszej dawce połknęłam dwa rdzenie i nie miałam większych bóli , ale wiadomo każdy organizm reaguje inaczej i każda ciąża jest inna  :Smile:  Na women on web piszą tylko , że lepiej nie połykać bo zawiera diklofenak a to jest lek przeciwbólowy w przeciwieństwie do np Cytotecu , który tego składnika nie zawiera , a wiadomo , żaden lek w nadmiernej ilości nie powinien zaszkodzić .
Tak jak pisałam wcześniej ja połknęłam dwa ,poszło szybko i prawie bezboleśnie póki co żyje  :Smile:  mam nadzieję tak zostanie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja już przy pierwszej dawce połknęłam dwa rdzenie i nie miałam większych bóli , ale wiadomo każdy organizm reaguje inaczej i każda ciąża jest inna  Na women on web piszą tylko , że lepiej nie połykać bo zawiera diklofenak a to jest lek przeciwbólowy w przeciwieństwie do np Cytotecu , który tego składnika nie zawiera , a wiadomo , żaden lek w nadmiernej ilości nie powinien zaszkodzić .
> Tak jak pisałam wcześniej ja połknęłam dwa ,poszło szybko i prawie bezboleśnie póki co żyje  mam nadzieję tak zostanie


Stosowałam cytotec więc wspierałam się ketonalem pod koniec....Ja już rodziłam wiec ten ból nie był dla mnie jakiś nie do wytrzymania, ale wiadomo jak coś długo trwa może człowiek zmęczyć. Pierwszą dawkę wziełam dość późno kolejne przypadły juz na noc wiec po 3 dawce byłam już ledwo zywa i śpiąca....więc poratowałam się ketonalem. Powiem tak nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie, ale u mnie to wyglądało tak: Pierwsza dawka: ból, dreszcze gorączka, druga: to samo plus małe krwawienie, 3 dawka bez zmian (już straciłam nadzieję byłam zmęczona itd...) po ok godzinie zażyłam ketonal...mija dokładnie 30 min...i się zaczęło....najpierw tak jakby wody, potem chlusnęła krew potem skrzepy i cała reszta...dziś leci 2 tydzień po.....małe krwawienie nic więcej

----------


## ewe82

> Stosowałam cytotec więc wspierałam się ketonalem pod koniec....Ja już rodziłam wiec ten ból nie był dla mnie jakiś nie do wytrzymania, ale wiadomo jak coś długo trwa może człowiek zmęczyć. Pierwszą dawkę wziełam dość późno kolejne przypadły juz na noc wiec po 3 dawce byłam już ledwo zywa i śpiąca....więc poratowałam się ketonalem. Powiem tak nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie, ale u mnie to wyglądało tak: Pierwsza dawka: ból, dreszcze gorączka, druga: to samo plus małe krwawienie, 3 dawka bez zmian (już straciłam nadzieję byłam zmęczona itd...) po ok godzinie zażyłam ketonal...mija dokładnie 30 min...i się zaczęło....najpierw tak jakby wody, potem chlusnęła krew potem skrzepy i cała reszta...dziś leci 2 tydzień po.....małe krwawienie nic więcej


Podobno właśnie cyto jest lepszy od artro , ale wiadomo tyle opinii ilu ludzi na świecie , ja jestem dopiero dzień po , było lekko dopiero tuż przed trzecią dawką zaczęły się bóle w krzyżu i podbrzuszu ale porównywalne z okresowymi , kilka skrzepów , krwawienie , ostatnią dawkę wzięłam wczoraj po 18 i teraz już tylko krwawię , nie wiem dziewczyny pisały , że jeszcze coś może się wydarzyć... generalnie czekam aż się coś wydarzy lub aż przestanie lecieć by iść na usg i sprawdzić czy się powiodło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na tym zdjęciu TO NIE JEST ARTHROTEC!!! tył opakowania tak, ale nie tabletka! tabletki Arthrotec są białe, z drugiej strony opakowanie tego leku nie jest przeźroczyste tylko całe srebrne! NIE DAJCIE SIĘ NABRAĆ!!!


zgadzam sie, to wyglada jak kapsulka tranu bo tabl art jest biala i okragla a op z dwoch stron jest srebrne, pozatym tabl art ma 4 literki a z drugiej strony napis z cyferkami, zostalo mi 8 szt wiec moge porownac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno właśnie cyto jest lepszy od artro , ale wiadomo tyle opinii ilu ludzi na świecie , ja jestem dopiero dzień po , było lekko dopiero tuż przed trzecią dawką zaczęły się bóle w krzyżu i podbrzuszu ale porównywalne z okresowymi , kilka skrzepów , krwawienie , ostatnią dawkę wzięłam wczoraj po 18 i teraz już tylko krwawię , nie wiem dziewczyny pisały , że jeszcze coś może się wydarzyć... generalnie czekam aż się coś wydarzy lub aż przestanie lecieć by iść na usg i sprawdzić czy się powiodło


Dodam jeszcze, że po całym zabiegu na 2 dzień krwawienie osłabło, brak bólu itd...a potem przybrało na sile 3 dnia po miałam tak jakby powtórkę z rozrywki potworny ból silne krwawienie, duzo skrzepów, "watróbki" itd...to trwało 2 dni potem już ból malał krwawienie stopniowo też. Jestem po USG mimo krwawienia lekarz zrobił mi dopochwowo (wizyta prywatna) ciązy brak, ale jak pisałam wcześniej sugerował łyzeczkowanie  :Frown:

----------


## ewe82

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;86883]zgadzam sie, to wyglada jak kapsulka tranu bo tabl art jest biala i okragla a op z dwoch stron jest srebrne, pozatym tabl art ma 4 literki a z drugiej strony napis z cyferkami, zostalo mi 8 szt wiec moge porownac[/QUOT


nie wiem :/ ja osobiście  zamówiłam od niego sam artro bez ru i dostałam artro , może koleś kręci wałki tylko na zestawach z ru , teraz już mnie to nie interesuje i tak za nic zostałam zrównana z gównem na forum i posądzona o oszustwo więc szczerze mi to wisi  :Smile:

----------


## ewe82

> Dodam jeszcze, że po całym zabiegu na 2 dzień krwawienie osłabło, brak bólu itd...a potem przybrało na sile 3 dnia po miałam tak jakby powtórkę z rozrywki potworny ból silne krwawienie, duzo skrzepów, "watróbki" itd...to trwało 2 dni potem już ból malał krwawienie stopniowo też. Jestem po USG mimo krwawienia lekarz zrobił mi dopochwowo (wizyta prywatna) ciązy brak, ale jak pisałam wcześniej sugerował łyzeczkowanie


kurcze , to żyję nadzieją , że i u mnie się jeszcze coś wydarzy bo póki co bardzo delikatnie było , zupełnie nie tak jak oczekiwałam  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kamila.pils@interia.pl   sprzedam z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurcze , to żyję nadzieją , że i u mnie się jeszcze coś wydarzy bo póki co bardzo delikatnie było , zupełnie nie tak jak oczekiwałam


Dlatego opisuje swój przypadek, sama widzisz jeszcze możesz mieć jakieś akcje bo być moze nie wszystko zostało wydalone. Mimo badania i tak nie jestem pewna na 100% (moze sobie wkręcam)....ale dla świętego spokoju planuje za jakiś czas zrobić test i ponowna wizytę u gina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam kogoś zaufanego od kogo odkupię pełen zestaw tabletek (12 sztuk), każda chwila się liczy a nie chcę trafić na oszusta który tylko wyłudzi pieniądze


Hej dziewczyny,widzę że macie problem ze znalezieniem dobrego żródła,ja jestem już po wszystkim,fakt,ze dopiero 3 dnia wszystko ze mnie zeszło od razu jak poszłam do toalety a do tego czasu miałam tylko lekkie bóle i już zaczęłam się martwić ale na szczęście w końcu stało się...dla zainteresowanych podaję nr 511335331 to był zestaw z RU za 450 zeta,wiem,że trochę drogo ale dostałam ten nr z polecenia,pozdrawiam Was i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny,widzę że macie problem ze znalezieniem dobrego żródła,ja jestem już po wszystkim,fakt,ze dopiero 3 dnia wszystko ze mnie zeszło od razu jak poszłam do toalety a do tego czasu miałam tylko lekkie bóle i już zaczęłam się martwić ale na szczęście w końcu stało się...dla zainteresowanych podaję nr 511335331 to był zestaw z RU za 450 zeta,wiem,że trochę drogo ale dostałam ten nr z polecenia,pozdrawiam Was i życzę powodzenia.


kolejny raz oszukańczy numer i wciskanie kitu o RU !! oryginalne RU tylko na womenhelp org lub womenonweb org, a ostatnio paczki dochodzą nawet w 7 dni !!!

----------


## magdalia

> Jest czytelna  Mnie lekarz powiedział że niestety łyżeczkowanie jest konieczne....no ale mam jest już 2 tydzień....po krwawienie się zmniejsza brzuch już nie boli nic się nie dzieje więc może samo się oczyści i na to licze bo wolałaiknąć tego zabiegu.


Mi powiedział ze skoro zdecydowalam sie na samoistnie oczyszczanie to
Ok tylko ze to dłużej potrwa ale nie powinn byc potrzeby dodatkowycj zabiegów chyba ze krwawienie będzie trwalo zbyt dlugo to może wtedy tak.nie wiem co o tym myśleć co lekarz to inne gadanie.
Niby jestem spokojną ale jakoś tak  nie czuje eze sprawa zamknięta bo nie wiem jak to będzie z tym oczyszczeniem.. myslalam zeby wsadzić ta tabletek ale juz sama nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kolejny raz oszukańczy numer i wciskanie kitu o RU !! oryginalne RU tylko na womenhelp org lub womenonweb org, a ostatnio paczki dochodzą nawet w 7 dni !!!


W sumie jak ktoś zainteresowany to proponuje zadzwonić do kolesia i poprosić o fote tego jego zestawu z RU i wtedy będzie wiadomo co jest grane. Niech wyśle fotę na tabetek np położone na kartce z nr fona i aktualną datą i godz aby było wiadomo, że nie jest to zdjęcie z netu...jesli odmówi to już wiemy, że to sciemniacz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Schatzi;86850]


> niestety tak, nadal zero efektu[
> 
> Jeśli tak to podejrzewam, ze 4ta próba tez nie pomoże  szukaj lekarza  (albo miałas nieoryginalne leki  )


oryginalne z apteki, szukalam w necie lekarza w wawie, bo mieszkam w elku i tu miestety nikt mi nie pomoze, wiec jesli ktos ma jakies namiary bardzo bym prosila, moj mail elwira1234@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga, to babsko to oszustka. Przeprowadziłam w imieniu koleżanki prowokację.
Przesyła podróbki Arthotecu albo po dostaniu przelewu nie przesyła wcale.Kasy nie można odzyskać. Na razie postraszyłam ją zgłoszeniem na policję. Rozsyłajcie dalej ten numer, żeby jak najwięcej ludzi wiedziało. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;86903]


> oryginalne z apteki, szukalam w necie lekarza w wawie, bo mieszkam w elku i tu miestety nikt mi nie pomoze, wiec jesli ktos ma jakies namiary bardzo bym prosila, moj mail elwira1234@onet.eu


Spróbuj ten numer: 518 194 183....z tym że tak nie wiem czy jest aktualny i czy sprzedawca jest ok. Numer ten dostałam od znajomej jak już byłam po... i wiec nie sprawdzałam. Jak coś to napisz jak tam zadzwonisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sumie jak ktoś zainteresowany to proponuje zadzwonić do kolesia i poprosić o fote tego jego zestawu z RU i wtedy będzie wiadomo co jest grane. Niech wyśle fotę na tabetek np położone na kartce z nr fona i aktualną datą i godz aby było wiadomo, że nie jest to zdjęcie z netu...jesli odmówi to już wiemy, że to sciemniacz


No no...albo wyślę zdjęcie jakiegoś wycietego i nie podpisanego gówna. 
Ewentualnie z jakimś żałosnym napisem przybitym 	jakas samorobska pieczątką. 
Dziewczyny lykaja takie kity bo nie wiedzą jak ma wyglądać owo RU.
A wygląda ono tak 
https://www.google.pl/search?q=mifep...ml%3B490%3B361

A nie tak
https://www.google.pl/search?q=wyci%...98%3B250%3B400

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No no...albo wyślę zdjęcie jakiegoś wycietego i nie podpisanego gówna. 
> Ewentualnie z jakimś żałosnym napisem przybitym 	jakas samorobska pieczątką. 
> Dziewczyny lykaja takie kity bo nie wiedzą jak ma wyglądać owo RU.
> A wygląda ono tak 
> https://www.google.pl/search?q=mifep...ml%3B490%3B361
> 
> A nie tak
> https://www.google.pl/search?q=wyci%...98%3B250%3B400


Jesli wysle to chyba nikt raczej nie jest głupi i porówna sobie ze zdjeciem oryginału w necie...Ja też prosiłam o zdjęcia i tak robiłam teraz wiem jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki RU i inne oraz zestaw z WOW.

----------


## ewe82

> Dlatego opisuje swój przypadek, sama widzisz jeszcze możesz mieć jakieś akcje bo być moze nie wszystko zostało wydalone. Mimo badania i tak nie jestem pewna na 100% (moze sobie wkręcam)....ale dla świętego spokoju planuje za jakiś czas zrobić test i ponowna wizytę u gina


no to teraz i ja sobie wkręcam :/ zwłaszcza , że jestem 24h po ostatniej dawce a moje krwawienie już niemal zanika ....mój gin robi usg tylko w środy więc czeka mnie jeszcze tydzień gryzienia paznokci ... mam nadzieję coś się jeszcze wydarzy jak i u Ciebie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam do sprzedania art.... zwykły nie forte 12 szt ja kupiłam je za 100 zł sprzedam za 100 zł plus ok. 5 zł przesyłka mi nie bym potrzebny na szczęście wiem jak to jest więc jak ktoś chce może mi zaufać ja spanikowalam i szybko je załatwiłem jak co to piszcie majka01986@o2.pl tylko od razu wplata na konto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sory ja za nie dałam 180zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art.  W rozsadnej cenie ze sprawdzeniem przesylki, dajcie namiary na kogoś uczciwego juz dwacrazy zostalam oszukana :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i tak k** do zaje***
> tu masz sprawdzony namiar: 997
> dzwoń
> 
> albo zadaj sobie trud i poczytaj choć ostatnie 2-3 strony



A ty widzę z deficytem umysłowym????
Grzecznie proszę a ty co??? z buszu czy co??

----------


## ewe82

> A ty widzę z deficytem umysłowym????
> Grzecznie proszę a ty co??? z buszu czy co??


hahaha bo to powoli zaczyna się robić forum handlarek/przekupek a nie dziewczyn z problemem  :Smile:  wystarczy , że odezwiesz się , że udało Ci się załatwić i od zaraz już zauważyłam , że to są ze dwie osoby Cię obsiądą wyzwą od bandytów i złodziei a za 10 minut pojawią się jako dziewczyna , która chce odsprzedać akurat cały zestaw bo jej został  :Big Grin:  hehehhe dlatego lepiej rozmawiajmy tu o dzialaniu i skutkach a załatwiać najlepiej na własną rękę bo są tu osoby skłonne do rękoczynów przez internet haha!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> idź do ginekologa jak najszybciej. może coś zostało jeszcze, nie oczyściłaś się dobrze.
> miałam podobnie - ciągłe krawienie przez 34 dni... jednak udało się bez interwencji szpitalnej chociaż osłabiło mi strasznie organizm.
> idź sprawdź.


Sprawdziłam byłam na  usg przychodni usg dopochwowe wyszlo ze nie jestem wciazy,ale dostalam skierowanie do szpitala bo ciagle krwawie,pojechalam wczesniej zrobilam bete wyszla mi 22,3 wiec w szpitalu stwierdzili ze to ciaza zrobili mi usg okazalo sie ze jest zarodek powiedzieli ze zabiegu nie zrobia bo jestem w ciazy,i odeslali kazali zrobic bete zrobilam pierwsza robilam w pon 22,3 i dzis wyszla 17,6 spada,a ja dalej krwawie itd. taka moja przygoda z art..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zrobilam 4 podejscie ale mialam tylko 8 tabl. Poza lekkimi skurczami nic nie bylo i zrezygnowana juz przysypialam az teraz cos ze mnie zlecialo. Mam nadzieje ze chociaz teraz sie uda bo juz zaczelam tracic nadzieje. Gdybym miala jeszcze te 4 tabletki bym je wziela mimo ze jeszcze czuje ich okropny smak w buzi.

----------


## magdalia

na myśl o zabiegu w szpitalu dostaje ciarek:-(ale chyba niepotrzebnie dramatyzuje bo krwawienie zanika więc znaczy to chyba ze powoli kończy się ten ,,proces".cieszę się że nie musiałam zbyt długo szukać tych tabletek i przy okazji być oszukiwaną jak wiele stąd dziewczyn.potworne jest to że ludzie potrafią oszukac innego człowieka kiedy jest w desperacji:-( jak czytam ciągle te same ogłoszenia i wiem już że to oszuści to aż mnie mdli! trochę sobie posiedziałam na tym forum i uwierzcie że można się pokapować kto kłamie.przykre to ale cóż zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto skorzysta na czyjejś tragedii.dziewczyny trzymajcie się ten zabieg da się przeżyć i dramatyczne sytuacje zdarzają sie rzadko.mnostwo kobiet traci ciązę nawet o tym nie wie myślą że mocniejsza miesiączka.a to że ktoś pisał iż prawie wykrwawił i takie tam często są wynikiem emocji i strachu który temu towarzyszy też miałam chwilę obawy że za mocno krwawie czy boli zbyt długo ale przeżyłam kiedyś poronienie samoistne i wiedziałam czego się spodziewać.Natomiast nie ma co panikowac i lecieć do szpitala jeśli wszystko jest w normie a przecież można się dowiedzieć kiedy należy KONIECZNIE pędzić do szpitala a kiedy można poczekać.ja byłam bardzo osłabiona ale na drugi dzień wszystko ok.był to ok7tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wie ktoś czym różni się zwykły Arthrotec od  Forte? czy to bez różnicy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwykly art, u mnie zadzialalo za 4 razem, przynajmniej mam taka nadzieje. Nie jest tak zle, mam lekkie skurcze jak przy miesiaczce tylko okropne skrzepy i cos ze mnie zlatuje i to uczucie jest gorsze niz same skurcze. Za pierwszym razem mialam bole, dreszcze i biegunke ale to chyba bardziej ze strachu wynikalo a teraz mialam ostatnie 8 tabl i zaryzykowalam bez wiekszego nastawiania sie na powodzenie bo nie mialam kompletu. Mam nadzieje ze sie wreszcie uda i z tego wszystkiego az zasnac nie moge  :Wink:  a jesli chodzi o ogloszenia typu sprzedam to fakt, mozna juz zauwazyc kto jest zwyklym naciagaczem. Pisalam z kilkoma osobami ktore oferowaly sprzedaz reszty tabl po skonczonej kuracji i byli to oszusci, mi sie udalo zakupic 2 op w aptece bez recepty, tyle ze wyslalam meza. Mialam je na 2 dzien. Mialam oddac komus to co zostanie jedynie za przesylke bo wiem jakie stresy przechodza dziewczyny ale niestety musialam zjesc je wszystkie ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wie ktoś czym różni się zwykły Arthrotec od  Forte? czy to bez różnicy?


Zawartościa diclofenaku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ten forte też zadziała? bo ja mam własnie taki

----------


## ewe82

kurcze u mnie krwawienie całkiem zanikło już właściwie....już się teraz zastanawiam czy faktycznie zażyłam artro....ale opakowanie było ok , skrzepy poleciały , krwawienie było , skurcze minimalne , ciąża nie była więcej jak 7/8 tyg....a ja jestem niecałe 48h po ostatniej dawce , wszystko zrobiłam zgodnie , piszecie , że są przypadki , że nawet kilka dni po może się jeszcze coś wydarzyć...a ja się zamartwiam , mój gin robi usg tylko w środy do innego nie chcę iść....może zwykły test ciążowy skoro już nie krwawię ????sama już nie wiem co robić ani co myśleć....Możliwe bym tak szybko się oczyściła albo , żeby coś poszło nie tak skoro były `wątróbki` ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurcze u mnie krwawienie całkiem zanikło już właściwie....już się teraz zastanawiam czy faktycznie zażyłam artro....ale opakowanie było ok , skrzepy poleciały , krwawienie było , skurcze minimalne , ciąża nie była więcej jak 7/8 tyg....a ja jestem niecałe 48h po ostatniej dawce , wszystko zrobiłam zgodnie , piszecie , że są przypadki , że nawet kilka dni po może się jeszcze coś wydarzyć...a ja się zamartwiam , mój gin robi usg tylko w środy do innego nie chcę iść....może zwykły test ciążowy skoro już nie krwawię ????sama już nie wiem co robić ani co myśleć....Możliwe bym tak szybko się oczyściła albo , żeby coś poszło nie tak skoro były `wątróbki` ???


Test ciążowy jeszcze nic.ci nie pomoże bo i tak pokaże ciążę. 
Tylko usg może jednoznacznie stwierdzić czy ciąża jest czy jej nie ma.. 
Tak czasem bywa.
Są kobiety totalnie odporne na Działanie samego Misoprostolu, i ciążę popchnie im tylko zestaw z RU  :Frown: 
Bywa że 4 akcje nic nie dają  :Frown: 
Nic nie poradzisz, próbuj dalej jeśli się nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny mam tabletki ale nie wiem czy wziąć je dopochwowo czy w dziąsła, jak radzicie?? Jak wy brałyście?? Boję się jak cholera......

----------


## ewe82

> dziewczyny mam tabletki ale nie wiem czy wziąć je dopochwowo czy w dziąsła, jak radzicie?? Jak wy brałyście?? Boję się jak cholera......


lepiej pod język , nie bój się  :Smile:  łyknij sobie przed coś osłonowego jak masz i w międzyczasie popijaj sobie gorzką miętę to Cie troszkę uchroni przed biegunką i osłoni żołądek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurcze u mnie krwawienie całkiem zanikło już właściwie....już się teraz zastanawiam czy faktycznie zażyłam artro....ale opakowanie było ok , skrzepy poleciały , krwawienie było , skurcze minimalne , ciąża nie była więcej jak 7/8 tyg....a ja jestem niecałe 48h po ostatniej dawce , wszystko zrobiłam zgodnie , piszecie , że są przypadki , że nawet kilka dni po może się jeszcze coś wydarzyć...a ja się zamartwiam , mój gin robi usg tylko w środy do innego nie chcę iść....może zwykły test ciążowy skoro już nie krwawię ????sama już nie wiem co robić ani co myśleć....Możliwe bym tak szybko się oczyściła albo , żeby coś poszło nie tak skoro były `wątróbki` ???


U mnie było tak, że krwawienie miałam w trakcie kuracji i po kuracji ok.9h, ale takiego mega mocnego ze skrzepami. Potem ustalo. Wczoraj byłam na USG i nic nie ma. Jeszcze tylko kontrola bety i obserwować siebie. To najważniejsze.

----------


## ewe82

> U mnie było tak, że krwawienie miałam w trakcie kuracji i po kuracji ok.9h, ale takiego mega mocnego ze skrzepami. Potem ustalo. Wczoraj byłam na USG i nic nie ma. Jeszcze tylko kontrola bety i obserwować siebie. To najważniejsze.


dzięki  :Smile:  troszkę mnie uspokoiłaś  :Smile:  u mnie może nie było mocno ale jak na mnie było i tak spore i może krócej niż 9 h trwało ale były skrzepy i było dużo krwi , nie wiem czy to ma jakiś wpływ ale moja ciąża powstała podczas zażywania tabletek anty...i podczas niego trwała , może w sumie dlatego tak myślę mam tak dziwnie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam kamila.pils@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie dziewczyny mogę wziąć na pełny zoladek bo wlasnie zjadłam duzy obiad (taki mam apetyt :/) i za pol godzinki chciałabym zacząć dzialac? I czy po zazyciu powinnam się jak najwięcej ruszac i może cos podzwigac żeby wspomóc skurcze? czy to może bardziej zaszkodzić bo już sama nie wiem :-/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie dziewczyny mogę wziąć na pełny zoladek bo wlasnie zjadłam duzy obiad (taki mam apetyt :/) i za pol godzinki chciałabym zacząć dzialac? I czy po zazyciu powinnam się jak najwięcej ruszac i może cos podzwigac żeby wspomóc skurcze? czy to może bardziej zaszkodzić bo już sama nie wiem :-/


Możesz zacząć, najwyżej to zwrócisz. 
Ruch jest jak najbardziej wskazany, dźwiganie niekoniecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok w takim razie niedługo zaczynam, rozbroilam sobie tabletki na pol i te srodki wydlubalam to takie male białe pastylki, nie będę musiala przynajmniej zaglądać do buzi tylko wszystko potrzymam do rozpuszczenia. Zobaczymy czy się uda, denerwuję się bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisz na bieżąco jak z akcją u Ciebie.Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja też za chwilkę zaczynam mam nadzieję że się uda....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie tez wszystko poszło jak ulał krwawienie,skrzepy,watrobki,jakies resztki itd po art , nawet wydawało mi sie ze zarodek widziałam a byl to 7-8tyd,póżniej krwawienie 14 dni,beta spadala na jednym usg ciazy nie wykryto ,a po miesiacu okazało sie ze zarodek sie utrzymal na usg w szpitalu ma 5mm .... .A powtarzałam z 3 raz, pierwszy raz 3 dawki po 4 pastylki wygladalo to tak dreszcze ,biegunka,no i po 3 dawce troszke krwi i nic,kolejny raz zrobilam za pare dni tak samo 3 dawki i tez dreszcze ,biegunka,i krew z 5 godzinek i tyle i nic wiecej,no i 3 raz tak samo 3 dawki i po 3 ostatniej zaczelo sie krwawienie,skrzepy i to nie małe,krwawienie jak przy miesiace czasami bardziej obfite,no i po 14 dniach sie skonczyło.....ale jednak zarodek został.....wiec z tym art to roznie bywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie tez wszystko poszło jak ulał krwawienie,skrzepy,watrobki,jakies resztki itd po art , nawet wydawało mi sie ze zarodek widziałam a byl to 7-8tyd,póżniej krwawienie 14 dni,beta spadala na jednym usg ciazy nie wykryto ,a po miesiacu okazało sie ze zarodek sie utrzymal na usg w szpitalu ma 5mm .... .A powtarzałam z 3 raz, pierwszy raz 3 dawki po 4 pastylki wygladalo to tak dreszcze ,biegunka,no i po 3 dawce troszke krwi i nic,kolejny raz zrobilam za pare dni tak samo 3 dawki i tez dreszcze ,biegunka,i krew z 5 godzinek i tyle i nic wiecej,no i 3 raz tak samo 3 dawki i po 3 ostatniej zaczelo sie krwawienie,skrzepy i to nie małe,krwawienie jak przy miesiace czasami bardziej obfite,no i po 14 dniach sie skonczyło.....ale jednak zarodek został.....wiec z tym art to roznie bywa.


Jak to możliwe skoro beta ci spadała na pierwszym usg nie wykryto ciąży a jednak zarodek jest....co teraz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja juz nie wiem co myslec, wczoraj wszystko bylo ok, w nocy nie wychodzilam z toalety przez te skrzepy i cos, lecialo ze mnie non stop a teraz lekko tylko krwawie jak przy koncowce okresu, myslalam ze wreszcie teraz sie uda bo to 4 moje podejscie a teraz juz zaczynam watpic. Dziewczyny po jakim czasie mozna zrobic test beta?

----------


## ewe82

no dobra naczytałam się tu już tyle...któraś z Was wie co jeśli faktycznie artro nie działa jakie są szanse na urodzenie zdrowego dziecka...zaczynam się obawiać , że mnie  to chyba czeka...skoro pierwszy raz nie dał efektów boję się , że kolejne też mogą nie dać , więc chyba zamiast wydawać kasę na kolejne tabletki czas zbierać na wózek  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no dobra naczytałam się tu już tyle...któraś z Was wie co jeśli faktycznie artro nie działa jakie są szanse na urodzenie zdrowego dziecka...zaczynam się obawiać , że mnie  to chyba czeka...skoro pierwszy raz nie dał efektów boję się , że kolejne też mogą nie dać , więc chyba zamiast wydawać kasę na kolejne tabletki czas zbierać na wózek


Nie panikuj nic jeszcze nie wiesz nie robiłaś badań, nic! A w takie historie nie chce mi się wierzyć ....jedno usg ciązy brak drugie ciąża jest, beta spada a w ciązy jest dalej....chyba ktoś tu jest po to żeby straszyć innych, abyśmy bez końca łykały ten arthrotec i inne....Tak jak pisałam byłam u lekarza badnie usg, badanie normalne, skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie ....no raczej lekarz nie robiłby z siebie debila....

----------


## ........

o 14.30 wzielam pierwsza dawke i jak na razie 3 kropeczki beżowe na podpasce. Brzuch mnie nie boli, nie mam dreszczy, biegunki, nie wymiotuje. Hmmmm ciekawe co będzie po 2 dawce ale troszkę się niepokoję...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no dobra naczytałam się tu już tyle...któraś z Was wie co jeśli faktycznie artro nie działa jakie są szanse na urodzenie zdrowego dziecka...zaczynam się obawiać , że mnie  to chyba czeka...skoro pierwszy raz nie dał efektów boję się , że kolejne też mogą nie dać , więc chyba zamiast wydawać kasę na kolejne tabletki czas zbierać na wózek


Zawsze można zamówić zestaw z womenhelp.org, który zawiera ru486 
Wymiata 98% nie chcianych ciąż. 

Zarodek koleżanki utrzymał się, ale spadające beta wskazuje na to iż obumarl i należy go tylko wylyzeczkowac w Szpitalu. 
Po arthrotecu to się często zdarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak dokładnie zamówić z tej strony co podajesz??? Bo próbowałam już 3 razy i nie wiem jak zrobić przelew na konto??? Bo pilnie kupię ale tylko z tamtej strony reszta to sami oszuści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli co jeżeli obumarl  dalej będzie rósł ? Brzuch aż do urodzenia?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli co jeżeli obumarl  dalej będzie rósł ? Brzuch aż do urodzenia?



Albo wypadnie przy pierwszej miesiączce, albo zacznie gnic i wda się stan zapalny. 
Urosnac na pewno nie urośnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak dokładnie zamówić z tej strony co podajesz??? Bo próbowałam już 3 razy i nie wiem jak zrobić przelew na konto??? Bo pilnie kupię ale tylko z tamtej strony reszta to sami oszuści.


Masz konto internetowe? 
Na forum maszwybor.net masz napisane krok po kroku jak zrobić taki przelew. 
Jeśli nie masz, idziesz z danymi do przelewu do bylejakiego banku i tam ci robią. 
Oczywiście najpierw rejestrujesz konsultację by mieć jej numer, to ważne. 
Potem tylko meilem wysyłasz potwierdzenie przelewu i tyle. 7-10 dni i tabletki są u ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli bedziesz chodzic z martwym zarodkiem w brzuchu, to moze sie nawet skonczyc sepsa i smiercia....dziewczyny az wlosy sie jeza, jak wy narazacie zdrowie i zycie....tyle sie pisze o tym zeby po arthro pedzic na usg od razu.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I mając do wyboru dwie organizacje, wow i whw, radzę brać z tej drugiej.  Womenhelp.org. 
Mniejsza darowizna, lepszy kontakt i szybsza wysyłka.  Ogólnie jakoś to sprawniej tam wszystko działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam też byłam w tej samej sytuacji co Wy. Miałam trzy podejścia i się udało, ale dopiero za trzecim razem. Po pierwszej nic się nie działo oprócz biegunki i lekkich bóli. Po tygodniu drugie podejście i też biegunka i słabe krwawienie trwające dobę. Już zaczęłam się bardzo denerwować, że na mnie nie zadziała. Po kolejnym tygodniu wzięłam trzeci raz i się zaczęło: krwawienie momentami dość mocne, skurcze czasami silne i ból w krzyżu. Wszystko dało się przeżyć. Po 6 dniach od zażycia wyleciało wszystko to co miało wylecieć nie będę tego opisywać, bo każdy wie jak to wygląda, tylko dodam, że było to duże aż się przestraszyłam. Po 2 dniach zrobiłam test i wyszła bardzo delikatna druga kreska. Następnego dnia znów zrobiłam test i już tylko jedna kreska się pojawiła. Bardzo to wszystko przeżyłam i wiem, że następnego takiego stresu nie wytrzymam. Jestem wdzięczna, że tak to delikatnie przeszłam i mogę się skupić na wychowywaniu zdrowego synka, którego mam i bardzo kocham. 
Nie będę Wam tego zabraniać każda wie co robi, ale proszę zastanówcie się dobrze zanim podejmiecie taką decyzję. Najważniejsze jest Wasze zdrowie. Pozdrawiam wszystkie Panie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I mając do wyboru dwie organizacje, wow i whw, radzę brać z tej drugiej.  Womenhelp.org. 
> Mniejsza darowizna, lepszy kontakt i szybsza wysyłka.  Ogólnie jakoś to sprawniej tam wszystko działa


dzięki oczywiście konto internetowe posiadam zaraz sprawdzę tą stronę w razie jakiś nie jasnośći będę pisać na forum mam nadzieję że pomożecie Dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam też byłam w tej samej sytuacji co Wy. Miałam trzy podejścia i się udało, ale dopiero za trzecim razem. Po pierwszej nic się nie działo oprócz biegunki i lekkich bóli. Po tygodniu drugie podejście i też biegunka i słabe krwawienie trwające dobę. Już zaczęłam się bardzo denerwować, że na mnie nie zadziała. Po kolejnym tygodniu wzięłam trzeci raz i się zaczęło: krwawienie momentami dość mocne, skurcze czasami silne i ból w krzyżu. Wszystko dało się przeżyć. Po 6 dniach od zażycia wyleciało wszystko to co miało wylecieć nie będę tego opisywać, bo każdy wie jak to wygląda, tylko dodam, że było to duże aż się przestraszyłam. Po 2 dniach zrobiłam test i wyszła bardzo delikatna druga kreska. Następnego dnia znów zrobiłam test i już tylko jedna kreska się pojawiła. Bardzo to wszystko przeżyłam i wiem, że następnego takiego stresu nie wytrzymam. Jestem wdzięczna, że tak to delikatnie przeszłam i mogę się skupić na wychowywaniu zdrowego synka, którego mam i bardzo kocham. 
> Nie będę Wam tego zabraniać każda wie co robi, ale proszę zastanówcie się dobrze zanim podejmiecie taką decyzję. Najważniejsze jest Wasze zdrowie. Pozdrawiam wszystkie Panie


Przyłączam się w 100% do tej wypowiedzi. Trzeba się mocno zastanowić nad takim rozwiązaniem. Również pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak to możliwe skoro beta ci spadała na pierwszym usg nie wykryto ciąży a jednak zarodek jest....co teraz?


Dokładnie ginekolog stwierdziła brak ciazy i usg robiła mi pani doktor tez mowila ze w ciazy nie jestem,skierowali mnie od szpitala bo krwawie znow,pojechalam w szpitalu ginegolog zrobil mi usg i pokazał mi ciaze i powiedzial ze nie moze mi zrobic zabiegu bo jestem w ciazy,kazal zrobic bete jeszcze raz,zrobilam spada dalej,jutro znow ide do szpitala..sama jestem ciekawe co powiedza tym razem i co zrobia!!! tylko dziwne ze na USG wyszla mu ciaza i nie powiedzial nic co z nia jest grane a  beta spada......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie panikuj nic jeszcze nie wiesz nie robiłaś badań, nic! A w takie historie nie chce mi się wierzyć ....jedno usg ciązy brak drugie ciąża jest, beta spada a w ciązy jest dalej....chyba ktoś tu jest po to żeby straszyć innych, abyśmy bez końca łykały ten arthrotec i inne....Tak jak pisałam byłam u lekarza badnie usg, badanie normalne, skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie ....no raczej lekarz nie robiłby z siebie debila....


A chcesz kolezanko ze bym ci udowodniła to co pisałam,ze tak mam,tez w grudniu sie cieszyłam ze mi sie wszystko udalo sie bo bylo bez problemow,to co lekarze kłamia czy ja jestem z programu niedowiary???? w styczniu krwawienie wrocilo wiec myslalam ze to okres ale sie przeduzalo zaczelam znow chodzic po lekarzach,no i sie okazalo ,ze zarodek jest widzialam na wlasne oczy bo pan doktor mi pokazal w szpitalu,tez w to nie chcialam uwierzyc,a krwawienie ktore mam powiedzial ze jest wywolane polipami.... i co ty na to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze można zamówić zestaw z womenhelp.org, który zawiera ru486 
> Wymiata 98% nie chcianych ciąż. 
> 
> Zarodek koleżanki utrzymał się, ale spadające beta wskazuje na to iż obumarl i należy go tylko wylyzeczkowac w Szpitalu. 
> Po arthrotecu to się często zdarza


dokładnie tak moze byc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli co jeżeli obumarl  dalej będzie rósł ? Brzuch aż do urodzenia?


nie bedzie rósł bo sie nie rozwija,dlatego usg trzeba zrobic i nawet powtórzyc za jakis czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w jakiej wysokości ma być ta darowizna z tej strony womenhelp??? bo tamnie podają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w jakiej wysokości ma być ta darowizna z tej strony womenhelp??? bo tamnie podają


consult.womenhelp.org/pl/page/377/questions-and-answers

"W przypadku aborcji medycznej sugerujemy przekazanie darowizny wysokości 75 euro, ale możesz przekazać sumę na jaką jest cię stać."

z tym, że jeśli chcesz prosić o obniżenie darowizny, trzeba najpierw o to poprosić w mailu po wypełnieniu konsultacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze strony womenhelp 

"Jak działa serwis

1. Wypełniasz formularz konsultacyjny online (zabierze Ci to około 10 minut). Odpowiadasz zgodnie z prawdą na pytania dotyczące twojego stanu zdrowia. Informacje te pomogą stwierdzić, czy w twoim przypadku użycie tabletek do aborcji medycznej jest bezpieczne i zalecane. Jeśli nie są one odpowiednie w twoim przypadku, zostaniesz o tym natychmiast poinformowana jeszcze w czasie trwania konsultacji online. Możesz poprosić o środki antykoncepcyjne.

2. Podajesz dokładny adres, na który zostanie nadana przesyłka.

3. Przekazujesz darowiznę do funduszu non-profit. Sugerujemy przekazanie 75 euro, ale prosimy, przekaż najwięcej jak to możliwe; twoja darowizna pomoże utrzymać serwis i zapewni, że inne kobiety, które zwrócą się do nas o pomoc, również ją otrzymają. Twoja darowizna wesprze również rozwój aktywizmu na rzecz praw kobiet, dostęp do potrzebnych im środków farmakologicznych i informacji dotyczącej zdrowia reprodukcyjnego. To akt solidarności ze wszystkimi kobietami na świecie.

4. Dyskretnie wyglądająca przesyłka zostanie wysłana możliwie najszybciej. W ciągu 3 dni od nadania otrzymasz emailem numer przesyłki umożliwiający jej śledzenie na stronie internetowej przewoźnika. W większości państw sprowadzanie lekarstw na własny użytek jest prawnie dopuszczalne. Paczka powinna dotrzeć do ciebie w ciągu 10-14 dni (czas dostarczenia jest zależny od twojego miejsca zamieszkania).

5) Będziesz otrzymywać wszystkie informacje dotyczące przesyłki przez email. Możesz liczyć na odpowiedź na wszystkie twoje pytania i wątpliwości, nasz zespół jest zawsze dostępny i chętny do pomocy. W KAŻDEJ CHWILI możesz się z nami skontaktować pod adresem: info@womenhelp.org, nasi konsultanci odpowiedzą jak najszybciej."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> consult.womenhelp.org/pl/page/377/questions-and-answers
> 
> "W przypadku aborcji medycznej sugerujemy przekazanie darowizny wysokości 75 euro, ale możesz przekazać sumę na jaką jest cię stać."
> 
> z tym, że jeśli chcesz prosić o obniżenie darowizny, trzeba najpierw o to poprosić w mailu po wypełnieniu konsultacji


A jak napisań do nich maila przecież najpierw trzeba zrobić przelew żeby się skontaktować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw wypełniasz konsultację i dostajesz nr konsultacji, potem piszesz maila na info@womenhelp.org, podając nr konsultacji i opisując prośbę o zmniejszenie darowizny, potem dopiero robisz przelew, jak otrzymasz odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a w ogóle to ktoś poleca tą stronę??? Bo ja to już nie wiem gdzie kupić i co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ty nie masz swojego rozumu?
Kupujesz tylko to co ktoś poleca, nie kierując się w ogóle tym co c i  głowa podpowiada? 

Wolisz wziąć od handlarza oszusta który poleca sam siebie, czy z holenderskiej organizacji która Pomaga kobietom takim jak ty czy ja pozbyć się problemu BEZPIECZNiE, skutecznie i przedewszystkim uczciwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli nam nie wierzysz, wejdź na maszwybor.net,  jest tam kilkaset historii dziewczyn które usunęły ciąże zestawem z womenhelp org lub womenonweb org ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty nie masz swojego rozumu?
> Kupujesz tylko to co ktoś poleca, nie kierując się w ogóle tym co c i  głowa podpowiada?


a ty co robisz, czy wlasnie nie agitujesz i nie polecasz? 




> wejdź na maszwybor.net,  jest tam ....


tylko maszwybor ma prawo sie polecac i nazywac wszystkich innych handlarzami i oszutami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mamy wolność słowa i "maszwybor" ma takie samo prawo edukować kobiety w zakresie bezpiecznej aborcji, jak ty masz prawo je opluwać i oczerniać, chociaż one sobie z tego nic nie robią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mamy wolność słowa i "maszwybor" ma takie samo prawo edukować kobiety w zakresie bezpiecznej aborcji, jak ty masz prawo je opluwać i oczerniać, chociaż one sobie z tego nic nie robią


edukowac? opluwam kogos i oczerniam? 
wez meliski sobie zaparz i wracaj na swoj maszwybor, tam agresje wyladuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem z maszwybor.net i nikogo nie opluwam, nie oczerniam i nie wyzywam. 
Nie demaskuje handlarzy bo mnie oni nie obchodzą.  Jestem tu od Dawna, i doradzam jjak większość stąd.. 
To chyba mi i moim koleżankom woln?  Czy nie?
W polecianiu taniego i sprawdzonego źródła jakim jest womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org też chyba nie Ma nic złego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chyba nie zrozumialas powyzszego meritum
i do twojego powyzszego posta powinien byc dopisek "post zawieral lokowanie produktu"

ale skoro chcesz sie wygadac i juz chcesz nazywac rzeczy po imieniu to 
"forum" maszwybor wiele nie rozni sie od tego na np tabletkiporonne.pl
i tu i tu nic od siebie nie napiszesz bo albo sie nie da albo skasuja albo wylecisz

macie tam cenzure i rygor wiekszy niz w korei polnocnej
a to ze one sobie z tego nic nie robia to wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

logując się na niektórych forach akceptujesz zapisy regulaminu, za nieprzestrzeganie go ponosisz konsekwencje, to się nazywa "życie". nic nie poradzimy na to, że niektórzy nie czytają ze zrozumieniem

a gdzie jest napisane, ze nie możemy polecać stron, które same sprawdziłyśmy i wiemy że są wiarygodne ? każdy ma swój rozum, jeden trzy razy kupi od oszusta tran, i zostanie z ręką w nocniku, a inny dwa razy się zastanowi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziweczyny jestem po drugiej dawce i zastanawiam sie czy brac trzecia... bol byl okropny po drugiej dawce, biegunka i skrzepy nadal mnie boli... boje sie ze nie wytrzymam jeszcze raz tak silnego bolu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziweczyny jestem po drugiej dawce i zastanawiam sie czy brac trzecia... bol byl okropny po drugiej dawce, biegunka i skrzepy nadal mnie boli... boje sie ze nie wytrzymam jeszcze raz tak silnego bolu...


a brałas cos przeciwbólowego ? nie widzę potrzeby się męczyć, możesz wziąć np ibum forte, lub ketonal .

trzecią dawkę lepiej weź, pomoże w oczyszczaniu jeśli doszło juz do poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

piszesz "każdy ma swój rozum" a usilnie chcesz byc wszystkich rozumem i podsuwac i zachwalac im swoj link
idz juz spac ze swoimi wszystkimi nickami z jednego ip zanim wytoczymy ciezsze dziala bo 23:00 dochodzi
ps. 
nie mam nic do wow itp ale do waszego (twojego) spamu i praktyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> piszesz "każdy ma swój rozum" a usilnie chcesz byc wszystkich rozumem i podsuwac i zachwalac im swoj link
> idz juz spac ze swoimi wszystkimi nickami z jednego ip zanim wytoczymy ciezsze dziala bo 23:00 dochodzi
> ps. 
> nie mam nic do wow itp ale do waszego (twojego) spamu i praktyk


no cóż, nie musi Ci się to podobać, ja Cie do tego nie zmuszam, przykre tylko, że jakoś nie przeszkadzają Ci oszuści różnej maści reklamujący się agresywnie na tym forum, ale zrozumiałe - "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali" 

spokojnej nocy   :Smile:

----------


## magdalia

witajcie to znów ja:-) dzisiaj jestem bardziej optymistyczna bo po zabiegu prawie nie ma śladu.bardzo mało krawawie więc chyba jest ok.odczuwam pewną ulgę że sprawa zakończona pomyślnie po wczorajszym usg mi ulżyło kiedy usłyszałam że ciąży nie ma poronienie nastąpiło..ponawiam zatem swoją propozycję odprzedania artro zostało mi 8tabletek może kogoś taka ilość poratuje.ponieważ jak pisałam wcześniej nie zdobyłam ich tanio-gdyby mnie było na to stać oddałabym chętnie za darmo ale niestety był to kosztowny zabieg więc proponuje 160zł żeby choć troszkę mi się zwróciło.najlepiej w trójmieście osobiście żeby w obie strony było bezpiecznie.pozdrawiam i w razie pytań piszcie podam maila zainteresowanym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no cóż, nie musi Ci się to podobać, ja Cie do tego nie zmuszam, przykre tylko, że jakoś nie przeszkadzają Ci oszuści różnej maści reklamujący się agresywnie na tym forum, ale zrozumiałe - "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali" 
> 
> spokojnej nocy


nie mow mi Ty o agresywnej reklamie.
ja nie klapie dziobem ile postow z danymi oszustow jest moich.
jak ty klapiesz ze swoim linkiem
"każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali"
dobranoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie zrobiłam zabieg tydzien temu miała krwawienie jak przy miesiace raz słabsze raz silniejsze ,teraz tak od niedzieli mam tak zaczyna bolec mnie troche brzuch ide do kibelka i wylatuje mi skrzep troszke krwi i tyle czasami malutkie plamienia i brzuch przestaje bolec i nie boli caly dzien tylko przed wydaleniem tych skrzepow ,skrzepy sa duze i takie zbite jak watrubka,objaw taki mam od 4  dni,czy to moze byc wydalenie zarodka,czy to jest jakis zly objaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie zrobiłam zabieg tydzien temu miała krwawienie jak przy miesiace raz słabsze raz silniejsze ,teraz tak od niedzieli mam tak zaczyna bolec mnie troche brzuch ide do kibelka i wylatuje mi skrzep troszke krwi i tyle czasami malutkie plamienia i brzuch przestaje bolec i nie boli caly dzien tylko przed wydaleniem tych skrzepow ,skrzepy sa duze i takie zbite jak watrubka,objaw taki mam od 4  dni,czy to moze byc wydalenie zarodka,czy to jest jakis zly objaw?


Oczyszczasz się, to bardzo dobrze. 
Brzuch boli bo macica się kurczy. 
Gdyby tak nie było musiała byś iść na lyzeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,dwa tygodnie temu wzięłam Art. Poszło bez większego problemu,mnóstwo krwi,skrzepów itd problem w tym że po tym krwawienie trwało dosłownie 5 dni takie jak na okres. Dziewczyny tu piszą że trwało to potem 2-3 tygodnie,wiec nie wiem czy tak krótko u mnie to dobrze. Od tamtej pory zrobiłam 3 razy bete, juz po tygodniu od zabiegu beta spadła do zera,test tez wykazał 1 kreskę. Teraz zadnych bóli,skurczy,krwawienia..miałyście tak ? Czy to mozliwe ze musze isc na łyżeczkowanie skoro nic mi nie dolega?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny czy to normalne zebym sie oczyszczala ponad 3tyg od zbiegu art? bata spada ale powoli.

----------


## Schatzi

> Najpierw wypełniasz konsultację i dostajesz nr konsultacji, potem piszesz maila na info@womenhelp.org, podając nr konsultacji i opisując prośbę o zmniejszenie darowizny, potem dopiero robisz przelew, jak otrzymasz odpowiedź


Wato polecac Woman on waves, Woman on Web czy Woman help, ale Kochane istnieje ryzyko, ze przesyłkę przechwyci urząd celny.  Można składać skargi ale to trwa i trwa a czas leci 
Dziewczyny, przetańcie sobie "wrzucać" Wspierajmy sie a nie dokuczajmy. Niechciana ciążą wpadka to dramt często jest tak, że nie myśli się jasno. Ja jestem "po" od grudnia i na 47, 48, 49 str tez panikowałam, jak mi po Arthrotecu nic nie bolało, nie leciało, po 72 godz rozruszało sie, poroniłam. Bardzo mi pomagało zaglądanie tu na to forum.  WSPIERAJMY SIE. Trzymam kciuki za każdą, która musi zrobić aborcję. Często to nie są łatwe decyzje. Nikt nigdy tak drugiej kobiety w takiej sytuacji nie zrozumie jak inna która to przeszła.

----------


## Schatzi

> Witam,dwa tygodnie temu wzięłam Art. Poszło bez większego problemu,mnóstwo krwi,skrzepów itd problem w tym że po tym krwawienie trwało dosłownie 5 dni takie jak na okres. Dziewczyny tu piszą że trwało to potem 2-3 tygodnie,wiec nie wiem czy tak krótko u mnie to dobrze. Od tamtej pory zrobiłam 3 razy bete, juz po tygodniu od zabiegu beta spadła do zera,test tez wykazał 1 kreskę. Teraz zadnych bóli,skurczy,krwawienia..miałyście tak ? Czy to mozliwe ze musze isc na łyżeczkowanie skoro nic mi nie dolega?


Zrób sobie Kochana USG, lekarz Ci powie czy macica sie oczyściła  :Smile:  W zaden inny sposób sie t ego nie dowiesz. Jeśli nie gorączkujesz nic Cie nei boli to chyba nic sie nie dzieje. Jesli macica sie nie oczyściła mogą wdawać sie stany zapalne nawet może dojśc do sepesy. Ale organizm sugeruje gorączka bólami że cos s ie złego dzieje. Koniecznie zrób USG aby sie dowiedzieć czy nic ci w macicy nie zostało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny czy to normalne zebym sie oczyszczala ponad 3tyg od zbiegu art? bata spada ale powoli.


No hej, widzisz trzeba zrobic USG bo jak beta powoli spada znaczy ze cos mogło pozostac w srodku. Beta wykrywa hormon który produkuje łożysko wiec moze cos pozostało. Jak w poscie wyzej, u mnie juz po tygodniu beta wykazała zero. Bardzo szybko mi spadała,dosłownie z dnia na dzień. Bądz dobrej mysli, kazdy organizm jest inny,moze u Ciebie dłuzej to musi potrwac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrób sobie Kochana USG, lekarz Ci powie czy macica sie oczyściła  W zaden inny sposób sie t ego nie dowiesz. Jeśli nie gorączkujesz nic Cie nei boli to chyba nic sie nie dzieje. Jesli macica sie nie oczyściła mogą wdawać sie stany zapalne nawet może dojśc do sepesy. Ale organizm sugeruje gorączka bólami że cos s ie złego dzieje. Koniecznie zrób USG aby sie dowiedzieć czy nic ci w macicy nie zostało


Tyle co ze mnie wyleciało to nie miało prawa tam nic pozostac, masakra :-(  ale beta dosłownie z dnia na dzień spadała, we wtorek z poziomu 352 a juz w piatek 75 . Nie mam goraczki,żadnych upławów, bólu ani nic w tym stylu, nawet małych plamień. Czekam na pierwszy okres i wtedy pójdę na USG. Boję się ze gin cos zauważy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, zdarzaja sie zatrzymania przez urzad celny, ale po zlozeniu wyjasnien paczki sa zwalniane albo womenki wysylaja szybko druga paczke. Jest tez mozliwosc zamowienia paczki do bezpiecznego wojewodztwa i przekerowania do siebie za pomoca uslugi "doreczenie na zyczenie"  Uwazam, ze cala ta procedura jest i tak latwiejsza i tansza, niz lykanie kilka razy arthrotecu po 300-500 zl a potem zdziwienie ze ciaza nadal trwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jestem w 8 tc. Wczoraj wzięłam 5 dawek po 4 tabletki czyli razem 20 tabl. Zaczełam krwawic dopiero przed trzecią dawką i jakos dużo tej krwi nie było ale za to jeden wielki skrzep ze mnie wyszedł i kilka malutkich. Rano gdy się obudziłam to mam tylko delikatne plamienie, nie wiem czy się udało :-((((( Chyba muszę załatwić jeszcze jedno opakowanie :Frown:  Dziewczyny a was kiedy przestaly piersi bolec, od razu po poronieniu czy kilka dni po?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ART**** 20 szt. barcelona1237@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie prawda ze tylko usg pokaze czy sie oczyscilas..jedynie beta bo jak mi powiedzial lekarz na usg latwo przegapic np 2 mm pozostalosc ktora dalej produkuje homrmony..zostalo mi 18 szt art do sprzedania za 120zl zainteresowanych prosze o podanie maila...juz jedna dziewczyna kupila moze zaswiadczyc ze jestem wiarygodna..odbior na poste restante spr zawartosci....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc mam pytanie, 2 tyg temu robiłam zabieg, lekarz stwierdził poronienie krwawilam do wczoraj, podpaska byla czysta, czasem trocge krewki polecialo jak siku robilam nic wiecej.. Wczoraj kochalam sie z chlopakiem i znowu krwawienie sie zaczelo, po nocy podpaska cala we krwi, leca ze mnie skrzepy co to może oznaczac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda ze tylko usg pokaze czy sie oczyscilas..jedynie beta bo jak mi powiedzial lekarz na usg latwo przegapic np 2 mm pozostalosc ktora dalej produkuje homrmony..zostalo mi 18 szt art do sprzedania za 120zl zainteresowanych prosze o podanie maila...juz jedna dziewczyna kupila moze zaswiadczyc ze jestem wiarygodna..odbior na poste restante spr zawartosci....


jestem zainteresowana proszę o kontakt na sloneczko777@spoko.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Barcelona wypad stąd oszustko!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc mam pytanie, 2 tyg temu robiłam zabieg, lekarz stwierdził poronienie krwawilam do wczoraj, podpaska byla czysta, czasem trocge krewki polecialo jak siku robilam nic wiecej.. Wczoraj kochalam sie z chlopakiem i znowu krwawienie sie zaczelo, po nocy podpaska cala we krwi, leca ze mnie skrzepy co to może oznaczac?


skurcze macicy wywołane orgazmem wspomogły oczyszczanie, być może coś tam Ci się przyblokowało i po seksie poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie odebralam Art. Boję się trochę, ale wiem, że chcę! Trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...ja też. ..mam je od dwóch dni i strasznie się boje że się nie uda...od 2 dni sobie obiecuje że jutro to zrobię. ..

----------


## magda5647

Dziewczyny.
A skąd zamawiałyście Art. ??

----------


## magda5647

Dziewczyny.
A skąd zamawiałyście Art. ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sie nastawilam, ze dzis odbieram i dzis dzialam. Jestem po pierwszej dawce. Zaczyna pobolewac brzuch i 

Napisz maila, to wysle Ci skad zamawialam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skurcze macicy wywołane orgazmem wspomogły oczyszczanie, być może coś tam Ci się przyblokowało i po seksie poszło


ja tez tak mialam po art,drugie krwawienie wlasnie po stosunku utrzymalo sie ponad 3 tyg..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny czy  jak martwy zarodek zostanie w srodku macicy,to jest mozliwosc ze test ciazowy go nie wykryje(bo mi test wyszedł NEGATYWNY) to jest 6 tyg i 4 dni od zabiegu... bata tez spadła,

----------


## Schatzi

> Wlasnie odebralam Art. Boję się trochę, ale wiem, że chcę! Trzymajcie kciuki.


POWODZENIA. Mam nadzieję, ze poczytałaś sobie to forum i wiesz czego i sie spodziewać. Najwazniejsze- Nie panikuj. Arthrotec ma ohydny gorzki smak ale poczujesz go po ok 25min. Swobodnie połykaj line. Po 30min wypluj pozostałości.  Obserwuj siebie.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie! dan.brz@onet.pl najlepiej odbior os. Slaskie ok. Zabrze

----------


## agaimarcin

hej dziewczyny ja wzielam 20 tabletek arthrotec forte i to mi nic nie pomoglo nadal bylam w ciazy,po tabletkach nawet nic mnie nie bolalo krwi prawie brak jedynie brak apetytu po tych lekach.wiec wyjechalam do kliniki na slowacji na zabieg zamowilam ich transport .jestem juz 2 tyg po zabiegu i jest ok .super opieka zabieg trwal 10 min po 3 godz do domu .polecam klinike bylo bardzo duzo dziewczyn z polski.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny czy  jak martwy zarodek zostanie w srodku macicy,to jest mozliwosc ze test ciazowy go nie wykryje(bo mi test wyszedł NEGATYWNY) to jest 6 tyg i 4 dni od zabiegu... bata tez spadła,


Czy moze ktos cos wie na ten temat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę o sprawdzonego sprzedawcę, bo już 3 tygodnie szukam i nic a czas ucieka,dziewczyny pomóżcie błagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W te trzy tygodnie dwa razy przyszedł by Ci oryginalny zestaw z indii.....:|

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy moze ktos cos wie na ten temat?


To raczej mało prawdopodobne. 
Martwy zarodek utrzymywał by jeszcze jakiś poziom bety. 
Nie miałaś jeszcze okresu po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To raczej mało prawdopodobne. 
> Martwy zarodek utrzymywał by jeszcze jakiś poziom bety. 
> Nie miałaś jeszcze okresu po zabiegu?


Nie mialam jeszcze,bo mialam ponad 3 tyg krwawienie znów w styczniu.Wogole jakies  czary ze mna ,beta spada,test negatywny,badanie ginekolog nic nie wykryl ,pierwsze usg nie bylo zadnej ciazy widac pani doktor zapewniala ze jej nie ma,a gin wyslal mnie do szpitala i tam następny lekarz gin stwierdzil ze w ciazy jestem i pokazal mi zarodek,mowilam mu ze krwawilam w grudniu 14 dni ,no i teraz krwawienie trwa prawie 21 dni ,stwierdzil ze krwawienie jest male i normalne,skrzepy tez i odeslal mnie do domu!! Przepisal lekarstwo i kazał je brac no i zrobic bete i wrocic do szpitala...teraz sie zastanawiam czy ze mna jest cos nie tak i jestem głupia,czy on sie pomilił.Przeciesz zarodek jak by był martwy to by to zauwazył,skoro go znalazl...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udalo sie, choc dopiero po trzeciej dawce... Pierwsza wzielam o 14.00-doustnie. Zaczal pobolewac brzuch i troche plecy. I nic wiecej- stwierdzilam, po 4 godzinach, ze nastepne dawki aplikuje dopochwowo. O 18tej  1 dawka dopochwowo - po 2 godzinach twardy brzuch, bol plecow i skurcze, ani kropli krwi. Pomimo mojego pozytywnego nastawienia, zaczelam tracic nadzieje na sukces. Wzielam goracy prysznic przed 22ga i kolejna dawke dopochwowo. Po 40-50 minutach - dreszcze, skurcze i bol brzucha- troche wiekszy niz przy okresie. Naradtalo, ale do wytrzymania. Krwi nic a nic. Po polnocy nie zdazylam dobiec do toalety. Wylecialo ze mnie "pod cisnieniem" tyle, ze nie moglam posprzatac muszli.  Ulga umyslowa nie do opisania!!! Teraz krwawie jak przy obfitym okresie. W toalecie jeszcze leca watrobki, ale juz nie takie i z mniejsza sila. 
Dziewczyny, trzymam kciuki za Was!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a może to... następna ciąża? Współżyłaś? Do wpisu z 23:28

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny poradzcie gdzie moge zdobyc arthrotec..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probuj w aptekach jesli nie masz mozliwosci zalatwienia recepty, najlepiej wyslac faceta. Mojego wyslalam do 3 sasiednich i odmowili ale nastepnego dnia znow tam poszedl i juz inna kobietka miala mu zamowic z hurtowni bo powiedzial ze dla tescia i tylko to pomaga na bole stawow, dala mu nr do apteki zeby sie dowiedzial czy beda sprowadzone i przez tel poprosil nie o 1 op a 2 op i nastepnego dnia juz mialam po pracy. Sprobuj z aptekami, moze w ktorejs sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Probuj w aptekach jesli nie masz mozliwosci zalatwienia recepty, najlepiej wyslac faceta. Mojego wyslalam do 3 sasiednich i odmowili ale nastepnego dnia znow tam poszedl i juz inna kobietka miala mu zamowic z hurtowni bo powiedzial ze dla tescia i tylko to pomaga na bole stawow, dala mu nr do apteki zeby sie dowiedzial czy beda sprowadzone i przez tel poprosil nie o 1 op a 2 op i nastepnego dnia juz mialam po pracy. Sprobuj z aptekami, moze w ktorejs sie uda.


Zgadzam się to najlepsza metoda na zdobycie tabletek bo masz pewność, że są oryginalne i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach co jest bardzo ważne. Takiej pewności nie masz u sprzedawców z internetu....bo nawet jeśli tabletki są oryginalne to mogą być przechowywane w nieodpowiednich warunkach co może mieć bardzo duży wpływ na ich działanie, a nawet mogą być bardzo niebezpieczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja sie nastawilam, ze dzis odbieram i dzis dzialam. Jestem po pierwszej dawce. Zaczyna pobolewac brzuch i 
> 
> Napisz maila, to wysle Ci skad zamawialam.


magda56471@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

christy198586@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> magda56471@wp.pl


dan.brz@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a może to... następna ciąża? Współżyłaś? Do wpisu z 23:28


tak,no ale to głupia chyba myśl .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak,no ale to głupia chyba myśl .....


Wcale nie taka głupia. 
Dużo takich przypadków ma miejsce. 
Kobieta myśli że krwawienie i oczyszczanie ja chroni przed ciążą i współżyje bez zabezpieczenia. 
Niestety... Do Zapłodnienia może dojść nawet tydzień po akcji, mimo krwawienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Apteki już chyba wszystkie mozliwe sprawdzone i lipa.. :Frown:  Nie ma ktoś do odsprzedania z pewnego źródła 
w oryginalnym opakowaniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Apteki już chyba wszystkie mozliwe sprawdzone i lipa.. Nie ma ktoś do odsprzedania z pewnego źródła 
> w oryginalnym opakowaniu?


Womenhelp.org?  Womenonweb.org?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oni mają wstrzymaną wysyłkę do Polski... :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oni maja wstrzymaną wysyłkę do Polski :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O rany. A skąd masz takie informacje? 
Bo ja mam takie ze owszem wysyłają, i przesyłki Dochodzą w około 7 dni, bez żadnych problemów. 
W samym tym tygodniu doszło kilka o których wiem, i pewnie trzy razy tyle o których nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyła wycięty mig 400 zamiast RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec zwykły 20 tabletek, arthrotec kupuje w aptece w dzień wysyłki lub odbioru osobistego ( małopolskie), do tabletek dołączam paragon potwierdzający zakup w aptece, cena 150zł. mail do mnie: cbr_1000rr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wcale nie taka głupia. 
> Dużo takich przypadków ma miejsce. 
> Kobieta myśli że krwawienie i oczyszczanie ja chroni przed ciążą i współżyje bez zabezpieczenia. 
> Niestety... Do Zapłodnienia może dojść nawet tydzień po akcji, mimo krwawienia.


Miałam tak po porodzie. Poszłam po anty a gin puknął mnie w cziło i mówi 
że nie ma sensu że za wcześnie bo nie dość że karmię to jeszcze się oczyszczam. Kazał przyjść po całkowitym ustaniu krwawienia tzn. podpaska  miała być parę dni z rzędu czysta. Zrobiłam jak radził, a jak poszłam na następną wizytę, powiada że anty nie będzie bo... ciąża. I palnął mi kazanie pt. ,, jak można być tak nieodpowiedzialną żeby zaraz po cesarce zajść?''. Myślałam że dziada zabiję!!! Córkę urodziłam  a teraz uważam i dmucham na zimne. Miałam trzy cesarki  i czwarty raz byłam otwierana z powodu krwotoku. Ciąża to dla mnie śmierć a mimo to odmawiają podwiązania jajowodów (jestem po 40-stce, mam 4 dzieci, najstarsze 22lata, najmłodsze 2).  Bo niby podwiązanie to ,,okaleczenie przez pozbawienie płodności''. Dziewczyny mówię wam to chory kraj w którym rządzi mafia sutannoidów!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mafia sutannoidów - jeszcze troche a na wizytę u gina bedzie potrzebne zezwolenie od biskupa  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kolezanka mi mówiła.. ale jeśli to sciema to dzieki za info. uderzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mafia sutannoidów - jeszcze troche a na wizytę u gina bedzie potrzebne zezwolenie od biskupa


 a na wizytę trza będzie iść proboszczem w roli obserwatora  :Smile:  Uśmiechnijcie się dziewczyny, wszystko będzie ok. A co WOW? Prawda czy dezinformacja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to bzdura na kółkach że wysyłki wstrzymane !!! były wstrzymane, ale rok temu, znajdziecie jakiś artykuł i nawet nie sprawdzicie z jaką datą!  na maszwybor.net są dziewczyny, które dostają przesyłki, na bieżąco można to tam śledzić, ja sama zamówiłam wczoraj i czekam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art... zwykły nie forte. Cena 100 12 szt majka01986@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a na wizytę trza będzie iść proboszczem w roli obserwatora  Uśmiechnijcie się dziewczyny, wszystko będzie ok. A co WOW? Prawda czy dezinformacja?



Nie prawda. 
Zamawialam przesyłkę we wtorek,  z womenhelp.org, na śledzeniu pojawiła się już w Polsce, także wszystko gra i tańczy  :Smile: 
Zapłaciłam po negocjacji 200 zl czyli tyle co za arthrotec u handlarzy ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 8 tabletek które mi zostało jeśli ktoś chce za 50zł, kupione osobiście w aptece, mogę wysłać, email: mlody_654@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam za 120 zł kinga_wu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oni mają wstrzymaną wysyłkę do Polski...


przesyłki z art tez zatrzymują na terenie polski przez poczte polska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przesyłki z art tez zatrzymują na terenie polski przez poczte polska.


a na jakiej niby podstawie? skoro kupiłam tabletki, to moge sobie z nimi robić co chcę, wysyłać listem tez i kto mi zabroni ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a na jakiej niby podstawie? skoro kupiłam tabletki, to moge sobie z nimi robić co chcę, wysyłać listem tez i kto mi zabroni ?


 Dokładnie.  To jakaś totalna bzdura. 
Na terenie kraju nikt przesyłek nie sprawdza, poza tym przesyłanie sobie leków jest legalne i dozwolone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przesyłki z art tez zatrzymują na terenie polski przez poczte polska.


proszę  - poczta-polska.pl/hermes/uploads/2014/09/Regulamin-%C5%9Bwiadczenia-us%C5%82ug-powszechnych.pdf - paragraf 4, nie ma tam nic o lekach, tylko narkotyki, czy poczta łamie własny regulamin ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie żyjemy  w chorym kraju już nie długo wszystkiego nam będą zabraniać moim zdaniem aborcja powinna być legalna i tyle. ale oni boją się że nie będzie komu pracować na nich. mi się udało mam z apteki ale jeszcze nie brałam bo trochę się boję. może jutro?? Pozdrawiam wszystkich co nadal szukają tabletek ale nie wiem czy tu znajdą bo ja próbowałam tydzień i sami oszuści. Więc radzę iść do lekarza wysłać chłopa i tyle koszt w aptece to 36 zł.a  nie jakieś kwoty z kosmosu.  ale wiem że wszystkie jesteśmy zdesperowane i zapłacimy dużo kasy. Ale jeszcze żeby wiadomo za co??? pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chorym to mało powiedziane!!! To jakaś farsa i kpina chcą abyś my rodziły dzieci po co?...aby żyły w nędzy i ubóstwie o to im chodzi bo nie wiem o co k....wa?! Znalezienie godziwej pracy za godziwe pieniądze graniczy z cudem, za co mamy chować te dzieci za najniższą krajową pracując na śmieciową umowę....i co potem jak się zajdzie w ciąże ....a no kop w dupę i rób sobie co chcesz ....nikt ci nie pomoże...Świadczenie rodzinne...106zł becikowe, jednorazowa wypłata 1000zł, pytam się na co? na dziecko...to jakaś kpina i żenada. Ostatnio przeczytałam tu wpis jakiejś kretyńskiej fundacji, która pomaga kobietą w ciąży w trudnej sytuacji..."pomaga"???...chyba sobie jaja robi! Piszą, że w ciągu 9 mies. ciąży dostaniesz od nich 5000zł nieźle to daje kwote 555,5...zł na miesiąc nie wiem na co to jest na waciki czy witaminki a z czego zyć zrobić opłaty, i inne jesli taka kobieta nie ma pracy lub została zwolniona...potem przez 2 lata oferują co miesiąc po 500zł...niezłe kpiny. Konia z rzędem temu co za to utrzyma dziecko itd...Droga fundacjo wsadź sobie w dupę tą całą pomoc bo ta wasza pomoc nie wystarczyłaby na utrzymanie nawet psa! Każdy człowiek ma prawo do godnego życia, a nie ,zycia w biedzie nędzy i ubóstwie jeśli tak ma zyć to lepiej dla niego żeby się wcale nie urodził

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kamila.pils@interia.pl sprzedam z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie.  To jakaś totalna bzdura. 
> Na terenie kraju nikt przesyłek nie sprawdza, poza tym przesyłanie sobie leków jest legalne i dozwolone


nie bzdura tylko prawda izba celna zatrzymuje przesyłki z art za pobraniem... ja miałam taki przypadek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę  - poczta-polska.pl/hermes/uploads/2014/09/Regulamin-%C5%9Bwiadczenia-us%C5%82ug-powszechnych.pdf - paragraf 4, nie ma tam nic o lekach, tylko narkotyki, czy poczta łamie własny regulamin ?


no własnie ja tez myslalam ze nie moga ale zatrzymala izba celna,a bylo  wyslane przez poczte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Regulaminy Poczta Polska nie przyjmuje do obrotu pocztowego:

a) rzeczy niebezpieczne, sš to w szczególnoci: materiały łatwopalne, wybuchowe lub radioaktywne, substancje żršce lub cuchnšce, broń i amunicja,

b) rzeczy, które z powodu swoich rozmiarów, masy lub innych właciwoci albo ze względu na urzšdzenia lub technologie używane przez PP nie nadajš się do przemieszczenia,

c) narkotyki, leki i rodki psychotropowe, z wyjštkiem przedmiotów wysyłanych w celach naukowych lub medycznych przez ustawowo do tego upoważnione instytucje,

d) zwłoki i szczštki ludzkie oraz zwierzęce, a także urny z prochami,

e) rzeczy, których nieopakowane widoczne częci lub samo opakowanie zawiera napisy lub rysunki naruszajšce dobra chronione przez prawo.

f) rzeczy niebezpiecznych, mogšcych wyrzšdzić szkodę innym osobom lub mieniu, z wyjštkiem tych, które zostały dopuszczone do przewozu na warunkach szczególnych.

Jeli chodzi o ograniczenia w przesyłkach zagranicznych, to regulujš to – oprócz przepisów „krajowych” – przepisy wiatowej Konwencji Pocztowej + regulaminy wykonawcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ladne punkty ale co ztego w zwiazku z tym ja mam pytanie za 100pkt
skad wiedza czy jest cos z tych rzeczy w paczce 
skoro jest ona juz sczelnie zapakowana w domu i gotowa do wysylki  :Wink: 

napewno nie przeswietlaja milionow krajowych paczek i listow, 
bo do tego musialo by ekstra pracowac setki osob

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny macie do kogoś nr z wielkopolski co sprzedaje???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

christy198586@wp.pl   OSZUST POD ŻADNYM POZOREM NIE KUPUJCIE OD NIEGO

TAKIE DANE PODAJE:
38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847
 ewelina Artur Woszczyk
 Ul.garbarska 9/10b 
 32-600 Oswiecim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam tabletki w czwartek. Krwawienie jest mniejsze tylko bardzo mi spuchl  brzuszek i nogi. Czy to normalne?  Cos mnie kuje od czasu do czasu w brzuchu  czy tak ma byc? Jak długo mogę jeszcze krwawic :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> christy198586@wp.pl   OSZUST POD ŻADNYM POZOREM NIE KUPUJCIE OD NIEGO
> 
> TAKIE DANE PODAJE:
> 38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847
>  ewelina Artur Woszczyk
>  Ul.garbarska 9/10b 
>  32-600 Oswiecim


Prawda! Znany również jako merry198685@wp.pl ten sam numer konta to samo miasto. Mam nadzieje że ktoś mu się dobierze do dupy.Oszust i naciagacz. Podaje dane też jako Arletta Olejniczak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a nie możecie napisać anonima na oświęcimską komendę ? pewnie gdyby parę takich anonimów dostali, moze by coś z tym zrobili ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art 50    20 szt  , prosto z apteki  

geric87@Wp.pl

szybka wysyłka !!

Łodzkie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam tabletki w czwartek. Krwawienie jest mniejsze tylko bardzo mi spuchl brzuszek i nogi. Czy to normalne? Cos mnie kuje od czasu do czasu w brzuchu czy tak ma byc? Jak długo mogę jeszcze krwawic, kiedy organizm wróci do normalności?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam z apteki LUBLIN  kinga_wu@o2.pl

----------


## ewe82

ja już jestem całkowicie po  :Smile:  poszło elegancko  :Smile:  troszkę miałam stracha bo szybciutko przestałam krwawić ale w piątek krwawienie wróciło i wyleciało ze mnie coś (jakaś taka tkanka) , poleciałam prywatnie do zaufanego gina na usg , wszystko czyściutkie , nie trzeba łyżeczkować  :Smile:  wszystkim dobry Duszkom dziękuję za wsparcie i dobre słowa , a przyszłym zażywającym życzę z całego serducha powodzenia oby poszło Wam tak lekko jak mi  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie polecam geric87@Wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ej dziewczyny jak wgl zdobyłyście ten lek ?? i jak stosowałyście go ? ja podejrzewam że jestem w ciąży jak się upewnie że jestem to chce zażyć te tabletki . pomóżcie mi skad mam je wziąć ? i jak je brać aby zadziałało i nie musiałabym iśc na łyżeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ej dziewczyny jak wgl zdobyłyście ten lek ?? i jak stosowałyście go ? ja podejrzewam że jestem w ciąży jak się upewnie że jestem to chce zażyć te tabletki . pomóżcie mi skad mam je wziąć ? i jak je brać aby zadziałało i nie musiałabym iśc na łyżeczkowanie


Sama Brałam i polecam zestaw z womenhelp.org. 
Z oryginalnym mifepristone który w połączeniu z misoprostolem daje dużo wyższą skuteczność niż arthrotec. 
Zmniejsza też ryzyko powikłań i konieczności lyzeczkowania. 
Kosztuje 75 euro ale można tą cenę negocjować jeśli jest się w ciężkiej sytuacji. 
Czeka się na niego około tygodnia

----------


## magdalia

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;87290]Apteki już chyba wszystkie mozliwe sprawdzone i lipa.. :Frown:  Nie ma ktoś do odsprzedania z pewnego źródła 
 oryginalnym opakowaniu?[/QU



Ja mam 8tabletek ktore mi zostały sprzedam je najlepiej osobiscie w trojmiescie no ewentualnie paczka  zaplacilam za nie niestety aż 500zl :-(sprzed za 160 pisałam wcześniej na innych stronach o moim udanym na szczęście zabiegu.w razie checi podam maila i pogadamy.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ej dziewczyny jak wgl zdobyłyście ten lek ?? i jak stosowałyście go ? ja podejrzewam że jestem w ciąży jak się upewnie że jestem to chce zażyć te tabletki . pomóżcie mi skad mam je wziąć ? i jak je brać aby zadziałało i nie musiałabym iśc na łyżeczkowanie


hej nie martw sie. Napisz do mnie  monika1.0@interia.pl , znam dziewczne ktora jest godna zaufania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ej dziewczyny jak wgl zdobyłyście ten lek ?? i jak stosowałyście go ? ja podejrzewam że jestem w ciąży jak się upewnie że jestem to chce zażyć te tabletki . pomóżcie mi skad mam je wziąć ? i jak je brać aby zadziałało i nie musiałabym iśc na łyżeczkowanie


Jesli upewnisz sie ze jestes w ciazy to najbezpieczniej zaczac od aptek, byc moze w ktorejs kupisz bez recepty, najlepiej wyslac faceta, mi sie tak udalo zakupic 2 op. Bedziesz miala pewnosc ze to oryginalne tabl, odpowiednio przechowywane i ok 50zl za op a nie po 100, 200 i wiecej za kilka tabl. W opakowaniu masz 20 sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mam takie pytanie 26.01 brałam art 3 dawki po 4 tabletki. Po pierwszej dostałam dreszczy, po 2 godzinach wystąpiło plamienie godzine albo dwie po drugiej dawcę cos ze mnie wypadło, po trzeciej strasznie ze mnie leciało w toalecie, następnego dnia byłam u gin zbadał mnie powiedział, ze macica jest normalna wszystko jest wporzadku mam sie zgłosić jak skończy sie krwawienie. Trwało ono tydzień, wszystkie objawy ciazy, wymioty i tak dalej mi minęły. Isc na usg czy poczekać aż wystąpi okres ? Pytam bo nigdy nie byłam w takiej sytuacji i nie wiem co robic ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jakie wyglądały Wasze miesiączki "po". jestem 33 dni "po" (14 dni krwawiłam) 19 dni czysto i dziś pojawiło sie takie brązowe maziowate coś. czy to może być miesiączka? czy mogę juz zacząć przyjmować pigułki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jakie wyglądały Wasze miesiączki "po". jestem 33 dni "po" (14 dni krwawiłam) 19 dni czysto i dziś pojawiło sie takie brązowe maziowate coś. czy to może być miesiączka? czy mogę juz zacząć przyjmować pigułki?


Ja sam nie wiem co jest grane krwawilam po. ..równe 2 tygodnie. Potem 3 dni absolutnie nic....teraz momentami lekko ból brzucha i czasem delikatnie podbarwiony śluz krwią...kiedy u mnie zacznie być normalnie nie mam pojęcia...może ktoś z was miał podobnie?...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel. 794 908 922, e-mail. arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny proszę napiszcie czy mogę jutro udać się na izbę przyjęć do szpitala bo ginekologa mam dopiero za poltora tygodnia. Dzisiaj zazylam arthrotec, leciały mi skrzepy i krwawiłam ale teraz tylko leciutko leci i nie wiem czy się udało, czy jeśli ciaza dalej się rozwija ale jest zagrozona to mnie zatrzymają w szpitalu na podtrzymaniu?? Mogę odmówić jeśli okaze się ze dalej jestem w ciąży i będą chcieli mnie zatrzymać? Kurcze nie wiem co mam robić, nie wiem czy się powiodło a nie mam kasy na prywatną wizytę i usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 21 tyg ciazy,  facet mnie zostawił miesiąc temu twierdząc że to za duzy obowiązek mieć drugie dziecko(mamy rocznego syna który często choruje i nawet w zeszłym tygodniu ledwo doprosilam się żeby mi dał na lekarstwa dla syna bo miał zapalenie oskrzeli) i szybko znalazł sobie kogoś innego na moje miejsce..doradźcie, wzielaby któraś z was arthrotec w tym tygodniu,naprawdę jestem załamana..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 21 tyg ciazy,  facet mnie zostawił miesiąc temu twierdząc że to za duzy obowiązek mieć drugie dziecko(mamy rocznego syna który często choruje i nawet w zeszłym tygodniu ledwo doprosilam się żeby mi dał na lekarstwa dla syna bo miał zapalenie oskrzeli) i szybko znalazł sobie kogoś innego na moje miejsce..doradźcie, wzielaby któraś z was arthrotec w tym tygodniu,naprawdę jestem załamana..


W Szpitalach terminują tak wysokie ciąże arthrotekiem, ale to trwa parę dni i w tym czasie kobieta jest pod.opieką lekarzy. 
Sama w domu bym się nie porwała... Za duże ryzyko dla ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W Szpitalach terminują tak wysokie ciąże arthrotekiem, ale to trwa parę dni i w tym czasie kobieta jest pod.opieką lekarzy. 
> Sama w domu bym się nie porwała... Za duże ryzyko dla ciebie


 a wiesz może jakie jest dawkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W Szpitalach terminują tak wysokie ciąże arthrotekiem, ale to trwa parę dni i w tym czasie kobieta jest pod.opieką lekarzy. 
> Sama w domu bym się nie porwała... Za duże ryzyko dla ciebie



w szpitalu terminują ale obumarłe ciąże a nie żywe !!!! w 21 tyg możesz urodzić żywe dziecko i co z nim zrobisz ?? to już chyba lepiej oddać albo w szpitalu zostawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poza tym sam arthrotec raczej nie da rady z żywa ciąża w takim tygodniu, a może np wywołać wady kończyn, i co będziesz potem całe życie opiekować się niepełnosprawnym dzieckiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w szpitalu terminują ale obumarłe ciąże a nie żywe !!!! w 21 tyg możesz urodzić żywe dziecko i co z nim zrobisz ?? to już chyba lepiej oddać albo w szpitalu zostawić


Nie prawda. 
Płody z zespołem downa,jak i z innymi wadami genetycznymi terminują żywe. 
Kobieta po prostu je rodzi. 
Dawkują różnie. 
Zawsze do pochwowo, 4do 6 tabletek arthrotecu co 12 godzin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja sam nie wiem co jest grane krwawilam po. ..równe 2 tygodnie. Potem 3 dni absolutnie nic....teraz momentami lekko ból brzucha i czasem delikatnie podbarwiony śluz krwią...kiedy u mnie zacznie być normalnie nie mam pojęcia...może ktoś z was miał podobnie?...


ty sobie jeszcze zrob raz bet i usg? bo ja tez tak mialam ,a jak sie okazalo po art odrazu nie poronilam dopiero poronienie zaczelo mi sie po 3tyg od zastosowania art,a tez mialam zaraz po zazyciu art 14 dni krwawienie i wszystkie objawy nawet zarodek widzialam(tak wtedy myslałam) i jednak  nie poszło dopiero po krwawieniu mialam pare dni spokoju myslałam ze juz po,a tu znow sluz z krwia no i odnowa krwawienie 4 tyg i jak sie okazalo dopiero sie zaczelo  poronienie i wszystko sie oczyscilo samo!!!!  BADANIA JESZCZE RAZ BADANIA BO TO NIGDY NIE MA 100% PEWNOSCI....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 21 tyg ciazy,  facet mnie zostawił miesiąc temu twierdząc że to za duzy obowiązek mieć drugie dziecko(mamy rocznego syna który często choruje i nawet w zeszłym tygodniu ledwo doprosilam się żeby mi dał na lekarstwa dla syna bo miał zapalenie oskrzeli) i szybko znalazł sobie kogoś innego na moje miejsce..doradźcie, wzielaby któraś z was arthrotec w tym tygodniu,naprawdę jestem załamana..


Ja bym nie robila tego na twojm miejscu w tym tyg ciazy ,za duze ryzyko,mogłaś zdecydować sie na to wczesniej,moze jakos ci sie jeszcze ułozy,A jak ci sie cos stanie to osierocisz to pierwsze dziecko,a jak nie pójdzie cos nie tak i płód uszkodzisz i urodzisz kalekie dziecko? co wtedy zrobisz,przemyśl to dobrze..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 21 tyg ciazy,  facet mnie zostawił miesiąc temu twierdząc że to za duzy obowiązek mieć drugie dziecko(mamy rocznego syna który często choruje i nawet w zeszłym tygodniu ledwo doprosilam się żeby mi dał na lekarstwa dla syna bo miał zapalenie oskrzeli) i szybko znalazł sobie kogoś innego na moje miejsce..doradźcie, wzielaby któraś z was arthrotec w tym tygodniu,naprawdę jestem załamana..


Nie rób tego w tak wysokiej ciąży! To już nie jesy ,,zwykłe poronienie'', ro normalny poród. Możesz rodzić w bólach kilkanaście godzin (niekoniecznie), możesz umrzeć i osierocić synka. Pozostaje aspekt prawny: jeśli coś się przeciągnie, jeśli dziecko urodzi się żywe / zdolne do przeżycia (ponoć możliwe od 22 tc) możesz trafić za kraty a twoj synek... Lepiej pokombinuj jak wziąć dziecioroba za łeb i doić gadda. Ma psi obowiązek utrzymywać dzieci i ciebie przed porodem i po nim. Nie czekaj tylko natychmiast wniosek do sądu z klauzulą natychmiastowej wykonalności. I nie licz że się ogarnie, a gdyby przyszło mu do łba przepraszać to z miejsca kopa w d..ę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam za błedy ale pisałam z telefonu. Gdybyś potrzebowała pomocy w napisaniu wniosku i tego typu sprawach pisz do mnie. sobolewska@onet.eu   I pamiętaj że donoszenie ciąży nie obliguje cię do wychowywania dziecka. Możesz zrzec się praw, zostawić w szpitalu, w oknie życia itp. Nie wiem skąd jesteś, ja z łódzkiego. Jeśli mieszkasz zbyt daleko bym mogła pomóc ci fizycznie, postaram się wykombinować coś innego. Pisz do mnie. Chcesz pogadać na żywo, dam nr tel. Trzymaj się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To chory kraj, w którym prawo do godnego życia mają tylko mężczyźni i embriony. A FIGA!!! Nie damy się. Jestem z tobą  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam  wczoraj 3x4 tabl skurcze,twardy brzuch,spora gorączka i .....nic! Zero krwawienia-miał ktoś tak??Zaczynam sie martwić ,że się nie udało...To 6 tydzień. Zostało mi 8 tabletek,czy zastosowanie je dopochwowo to dobry pomysł? Poradźcie mi coś..

----------


## Schatzi

> wzięłam  wczoraj 3x4 tabl skurcze,twardy brzuch,spora gorączka i .....nic! Zero krwawienia-miał ktoś tak??Zaczynam sie martwić ,że się nie udało...To 6 tydzień. Zostało mi 8 tabletek,czy zastosowanie je dopochwowo to dobry pomysł? Poradźcie mi coś..


Jeśli nic nie zaczęło sie dziać po 3 dawkach mogłaś po 3 godz od 3ciej wziąć jeszcze czwarta dawkę...ja tak zrobiłam. Tez byłam w 6 tyg. Tez panikowałam 3 dawki i tylko małe plamienie po 2giej dawce. Wzięłam 4tą. Czyli w sumie przyjęłam 16 tabletek. ruszyło najbardziej 3go dnia "po". Każda kobieta reaguje inaczej na Arthrotek, zależny od ilości porodów ,macicy- jedna większa druga mniejsza, bardziej mniej umięśniona. Jeśli dziś nie zaczniesz krwawic (krwawienie oznacza, że zaczęło się poronienie-choć niekoniecznie !! arthrotec daje 70-90% szans na poronienie) to idź jutro na USG - po 3 dniach najczęsciej może się ruszyc. Jeśli sie nie udało zabieg możesz powtórzyć 3 dni po pierwszej próbie. mizoprostol został wchłonięty możne zacząć działać później. Koniecznie zrób USG i beta HCG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za odpowiedź :Smile: ) Faktycznie ,moglam tak zrobić  ale slepo wierzyłam ,że sie uda po tych trzech.Wciąż nic ,zero krwawienia -chociaz czuje jakby skurcze w brzuchu.Zostało mi te 8 tabsów poczekam te dwa dni jeszcze może się coś ruszy.Jak ja bym chciała mieć to juz za sobą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boni.bonita raz z Oświęcimia raz z Olawy 38124041841111001044644847 Paulina Adrian Karnewiczul różne nazwiska zawsze to konto bankowe OSZUŚCI I NACIAGACZE potrafią innych oczerniac w e_mailach ze żerują i okradają potrzebujące kobiety a sami są zwykłymi ZŁODZIEJAMI.UWAŻAJCIE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boni.bonita raz z Oświęcimia raz z Olawy 38124041841111001044644847 Paulina Adrian Karnewiczul różne nazwiska zawsze to konto bankowe OSZUŚCI I NACIAGACZE potrafią innych oczerniac w e_mailach ze żerują i okradają potrzebujące kobiety a sami są zwykłymi ZŁODZIEJAMI.UWAŻAJCIE


już było o nich wcześniej @ z merry coś tam to też oni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny na jaki adres mam napisac do wow lub whw o obniżenie darowizny?? Bo mam tylko 50 euro.... Myślicie ze się zgodzą...?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny na jaki adres mam napisac do wow lub whw o obniżenie darowizny?? Bo mam tylko 50 euro.... Myślicie ze się zgodzą...?


Napisz na info@womenhelp.org 
Najpierw jednak wypełnij konsultację, i pisz meile z jej numerem.  To usprawni działanie i dziewczyny będą wiedzieć kto do nich pisze  :Wink: 
Na pewno się zgodzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Konsultacje oczywiście na stronie womenhelp.org

----------


## Schatzi

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;87733]Konsultacje oczywiście na stronie..../QUOTE]

womenonwaves org/pl tu też znajdziesz pomoc, w zasadzie myślę, że to ten sam zespół.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaz cale opakowanie z apteki kamila.pils@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie; jak długo po poronieniu test ciążowy może pokazywać wynik pozytywny czyli dwie kreski???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie; jak długo po poronieniu test ciążowy może pokazywać wynik pozytywny czyli dwie kreski???


od 2- 3 tyg albo i dłużej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny, w czwartek brałam tabletki, do dzisiaj mam krwawienie. Czyli już prawie tydzień. Powiedzcie jak długo to może potrwać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oryginalny zestaw z wow z ru486 kupiłem tow przeliczeniu za 400zł i za tyle oddam. wysyłka w ten sam dzień. Moja była chciała mnie złapać na to że niby jest w ciąży. Po zalatwieniu tabletek a spodziewała się pierścionka mnie zostawiła.  :Smile:  jak cos to piszcie
adam.glodny@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 dni temu zrobilam zabieg, mialam tabletki z women help women. Juz po 20 trzymania tabletek w ustach,  minutach zlapaly mnie okropne dreszcze, potem, stan pod goraczkiwy i okropny bol. Zabieg zaczelam o 23;00,ok 6 wylecialo ze mnie cos wielkosci jajka, tylko bardziej splaszczone, bordowe,krwiste itp. Po pol godzinie znowu, ale wieksze. Typowe poranne mdlosci znikly jakby nigdy ich nie bylo. Piersi przestaly bolec. Czulam sie jak nowo narodzona, oczywiscie krew dalej leciala. Wczoraj znowyu cos ze mnie wypadlo. Nie mialam jak psrawdzic  co. Ale od wczoraj okropnie bola mnie piersi. Jak dotykam od spodu to ok, ale z gory strasznie.. w dotaku, wydaja sie byc jeszcze wieksze. Zostaly mi 4 tabletki, czy mozliwe ze po mimo tego iz tyle ze mnie wypadlo, mysle ze ulepilo by sie z tego wielkiego grejpfruta, to nadal jestem w ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 dni temu zrobilam zabieg, mialam tabletki z women help women. Juz po 20 trzymania tabletek w ustach,  minutach zlapaly mnie okropne dreszcze, potem, stan pod goraczkiwy i okropny bol. Zabieg zaczelam o 23;00,ok 6 wylecialo ze mnie cos wielkosci jajka, tylko bardziej splaszczone, bordowe,krwiste itp. Po pol godzinie znowu, ale wieksze. Typowe poranne mdlosci znikly jakby nigdy ich nie bylo. Piersi przestaly bolec. Czulam sie jak nowo narodzona, oczywiscie krew dalej leciala. Wczoraj znowyu cos ze mnie wypadlo. Nie mialam jak psrawdzic  co. Ale od wczoraj okropnie bola mnie piersi. Jak dotykam od spodu to ok, ale z gory strasznie.. w dotaku, wydaja sie byc jeszcze wieksze. Zostaly mi 4 tabletki, czy mozliwe ze po mimo tego iz tyle ze mnie wypadlo, mysle ze ulepilo by sie z tego wielkiego grejpfruta, to nadal jestem w ciazy?


a który to był tydzień? może to po prostu laktacja? czasem pojawia się po poronieniach, organizm myśli że urodziłaś. pij szałwię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kiedy po zabiegu chodzicie do ginekologa bo ja już trzy dni po i jeszcze nie byłam . Bo za bardzo nie wiem co powiedzieć??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny, w czwartek brałam tabletki, do dzisiaj mam krwawienie. Czyli już prawie tydzień. Powiedzcie jak długo to może potrwać ?

----------


## szok

Jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi to mi sie serce kroi na kawalki. Niedawno stracil upragnionego dzidziusia kiedy wy tymczasem lykacie tabletki poronne zabiajajac swoje dzieci i piszecie o tym jakby to byky draze. Moze na przyszlosc zanim zaczniecie wspolzyc to sie dowiecke ze dzieci sie plodzi a nie sa z kapusty i jak sie zachodzi w ciaze. A jak juz ani Ty ani Twoj partner nie wiecie do czego sluzy wspolzycie to przynajmnie sie zlitujcie nad tymi bezbronnymi istotkami i ich nie zabiajacie tylko urodzcie i oddajcie do adopcji.

----------


## naiwna

> Jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi to mi sie serce kroi na kawalki. Niedawno stracil upragnionego dzidziusia kiedy wy tymczasem lykacie tabletki poronne zabiajajac swoje dzieci i piszecie o tym jakby to byky draze. Moze na przyszlosc zanim zaczniecie wspolzyc to sie dowiecke ze dzieci sie plodzi a nie sa z kapusty i jak sie zachodzi w ciaze. A jak juz ani Ty ani Twoj partner nie wiecie do czego sluzy wspolzycie to przynajmnie sie zlitujcie nad tymi bezbronnymi istotkami i ich nie zabiajacie tylko urodzcie i oddajcie do adopcji.


najlepiej oddamy tobie na wychowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja czekam właśnie na ru ... i cytotec .  5 tyg ciąża brała któraś to ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi to mi sie serce kroi na kawalki. Niedawno stracil upragnionego dzidziusia kiedy wy tymczasem lykacie tabletki poronne zabiajajac swoje dzieci i piszecie o tym jakby to byky draze. Moze na przyszlosc zanim zaczniecie wspolzyc to sie dowiecke ze dzieci sie plodzi a nie sa z kapusty i jak sie zachodzi w ciaze. A jak juz ani Ty ani Twoj partner nie wiecie do czego sluzy wspolzycie to przynajmnie sie zlitujcie nad tymi bezbronnymi istotkami i ich nie zabiajacie tylko urodzcie i oddajcie do adopcji.


nic o nas nie wiesz nie znasz sytuacji więc się nie wypowiadaj z łaski swojej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja czekam właśnie na ru ... i cytotec .  5 tyg ciąża brała któraś to ?


wiec tego nawet nie odbieraj! a jak juz to masz to te "ru" wyzuc i wklej fotki czy choc cytotec prawdziwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlaczego mam nie odbierac ru?  nie rozumiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlaczego mam nie odbierac ru?  nie rozumiem


proszę o odpowiedź ...mam też arthrotec ale czekam na tamta przesyłkę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o odpowiedź ...mam też arthrotec ale czekam na tamta przesyłkę...


Bo oryginalnego Ru nie dostaniesz w Polsce choćby zapłaciła 1000 zł. Nie ma możliwości kupna tego leku u handlarzy. 
Wydaje się je tylko z przepisu lekarza, w klinikach aborcyjnych, są to leki ścisłego zarachowania. 
Jedyne miejsce gdzie polki mogą się w Ru zaopatrzyć jest fundacja womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org. 
Ile zaplacilas za to Ru plus cytotek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

490 zł z przesyłką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeszcze nie zapłaciłam płatne przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny, w czwartek brałam arthrotec, do dzisiaj mam krwawienie. Czyli już prawie tydzień. Powiedzcie jak długo to może potrwać ? moze ktos mi odpowiedziec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O rany, Dziewczyny... Same się nastawiacie żeby was oszukać. 
Nie odbieraj tej przesyłki.. 
Jeśli z jakichś przyczyn nie Chcesz brać oryginału z womenhelp.org, ( 200zl taniej!) 
To kup sam arthrotec za max 200 zl.
Fakt iż to sam misoprostol i może być z nim trochę Ciężej niż z RU, ale od polskich handlarzy nie dostaniesz nic ponad to, co najwyżej kapsulke tranu lub mig400 UDAJACY Ru. I koszmarnie drogi....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny, w czwartek brałam arthrotec, do dzisiaj mam krwawienie. Czyli już prawie tydzień. Powiedzcie jak długo to może potrwać ? moze ktos mi odpowiedziec?


Możesz krwawic jeszcze z tydzień, a plamić nawet dwa kolejne cykle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hey. dlaczego sie go daje pod jezyk? a nie poprostu rozpuscic w odrobinie wody wyzucic rdzen i polknac...?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hey. dlaczego sie go daje pod jezyk? a nie poprostu rozpuscic w odrobinie wody wyzucic rdzen i polknac...?


Bo substancja czynna, misoprostol wchłania się przez śluzówke. 
W tym przypadku jamy ustnej lub pochwy. 
Połknięcie sprawi iż lek nie zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomozcie wzielam wczoraj tabletki arthrotec 20szt i nicmnie nie ruszylo nie wiem co mam robic jestem w 5tyg nie mam czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomozcie wzielam wczoraj tabletki arthrotec 20szt i nicmnie nie ruszylo nie wiem co mam robic jestem w 5tyg nie mam czasu


Zadzwoń pod ten nr 511-335-331 mi się udało a byłam w 8 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi to mi sie serce kroi na kawalki. Niedawno stracil upragnionego dzidziusia kiedy wy tymczasem lykacie tabletki poronne zabiajajac swoje dzieci i piszecie o tym jakby to byky draze. Moze na przyszlosc zanim zaczniecie wspolzyc to sie dowiecke ze dzieci sie plodzi a nie sa z kapusty i jak sie zachodzi w ciaze. A jak juz ani Ty ani Twoj partner nie wiecie do czego sluzy wspolzycie to przynajmnie sie zlitujcie nad tymi bezbronnymi istotkami i ich nie zabiajacie tylko urodzcie i oddajcie do adopcji.


A CO TY TU ROBISZ??? w jakimś celu szukałaś takiego forum, tak???? ot tak dla hecy wygooglowałas "arthrotec naporonienie?"" ???????

----------


## Schatzi

> Mam pytanie; jak długo po poronieniu test ciążowy może pokazywać wynik pozytywny czyli dwie kreski???


Test ciążowy zaleca sie zrobić po 3 tyg. Dla upewnienia sie możesz wczesnej -kilka dni "po" zrobić badanie beta HCG jeśli spada nie jesteś w ciąży

----------


## Schatzi

> hej dziewczyny, w czwartek brałam arthrotec, do dzisiaj mam krwawienie. Czyli już prawie tydzień. Powiedzcie jak długo to może potrwać ? moze ktos mi odpowiedziec?


Ja byłam w 6 tyg. krwawiłam 14 dni. 7 dni mocniej potem słabiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co trzeba wypisac na recepvie aby miec arthrotec forte ale 20 sztuk tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbior tylko osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie miasto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po  kuracji z arthrotec wyleciały ze mnie takie skrzepy  i w miedzy czasie taki duzy z taką jak by biało-przeźroczystą błonką teraz nadal krwawie juz tydznien i powoli sie zmniejsza. czy to objawa że wyleciało to ze mnie i poroniłam?

----------


## eldoka9013

Witajcie. Moja dziewczyna jest w 2 tygodniu ciąży i się zdecydowała wziąć te tabletki. Dzisiaj zamówiłem. Więc za pare dni powinny być. Czy już ktoś to brał i oby na pewno pomogło? Dzięki za odp, Dobranoc :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomozcie wzielam wczoraj tabletki arthrotec 20szt i nicmnie nie ruszylo nie wiem co mam robic jestem w 5tyg nie mam czasu


poczekaj pare dni nawet z tydzien jak cie nie ruszy dalej nic ,powtórz zabieg jeszcze raz powinno po tym sie udac,nie denerwuj sie.... i stosuj je dokładnie jak dziewczyny tutaj pisza.. Ja wzielam 34 tabletki w sumie,zaczeło sie dopiero po trzech tygodniach poronnienie...Ale sie udało,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi to mi sie serce kroi na kawalki. Niedawno stracil upragnionego dzidziusia kiedy wy tymczasem lykacie tabletki poronne zabiajajac swoje dzieci i piszecie o tym jakby to byky draze. Moze na przyszlosc zanim zaczniecie wspolzyc to sie dowiecke ze dzieci sie plodzi a nie sa z kapusty i jak sie zachodzi w ciaze. A jak juz ani Ty ani Twoj partner nie wiecie do czego sluzy wspolzycie to przynajmnie sie zlitujcie nad tymi bezbronnymi istotkami i ich nie zabiajacie tylko urodzcie i oddajcie do adopcji.


Skoro ci się tak serce kroi na kawałki to liczę na to, że wspomożesz mnie finansowo. Bo tak się nieszczęśliwie złożyło, że kilka dni temu zwolniono mnie z pracy i jestem bez środków do życia, chce szukać nowej, ale kobiety w ciązy raczej nikt nie zatrudni. Nie mam bogatej rodziny tak jak pewnie ty, a mój chłopak, który zapewniał, że mnie kocha i obiecywał złote góry właśnie wypiął na mnie 4 litery jak się dowiedział o ciąży. Skoro tak piszesz to liczę, że taka dobra osoba jak ty utrzyma mnie przez 9 miesięcy ciąży, a potem w ramach wdzięczności oddam ci dziecko na wychowanie. Jesli jednak tego nie zrobisz i nie udzielisz mi pomocy to wniosek jest tylko jeden jesteś pieprzoną hipokrytką, która wchodzi tu wypisuje jak to jej się serce kroi na to co robimy itd. ale na pomoc komuś w potrzebie nie ma ochoty. Tak więc siedź sobie w swoim bogatym raju i nie wchodź tu, nie krytykuj innych bo nie wiesz jak wygląda prawdziwe życie ludzi z problemami bez pracy, kasy i innymi życiowymi dramatami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po kuracji z arthrotec wyleciały ze mnie takie skrzepy i w miedzy czasie taki duzy z taką jak by biało-przeźroczystą błonką teraz nadal krwawie juz tydznien i powoli sie zmniejsza. czy to objawa że wyleciało to ze mnie i poroniłam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi opakowanie arthrotecu bo okazlao sie,ze to zmiany hormonalne a nie ciaza

mam 40szt lacznie , art.forte

damian201385@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś korzystał z usług osoby spod numeru 696697190 ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostalo mi lacznie 24 tabletki, moge odsprzedac i doradzic jak uzyc poniewaz bralam w porozumieniu z Ginekologiem. Wspieralam sie Ketonalem Forte, ktory tez posiadam. Wczoraj mialam zabieg i wystarczyly mi 4 tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze mnie tez wylecialy skrzepy i taka duza przezroczysta galareta. Mam nadzieje, ze sie udalo.
Do dziewczyny w 5 tyg, ktora jest- to jest za wczesnie! od 7 tyg moj lekarz mowil, ze poskutkuje jak juz cos bije.
Musisz poczekac.

W sprawie sprzedazy email- milutkagosiamalpawp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda. 
> Zamawialam przesyłkę we wtorek,  z womenhelp.org, na śledzeniu pojawiła się już w Polsce, także wszystko gra i tańczy 
> Zapłaciłam po negocjacji 200 zl czyli tyle co za arthrotec u handlarzy ...


Chciałaby jak najszybciej zamówić tabletki z womanhelp ale mam problem z płatnością,  możesz mi napisać co zrobić żeby zapłacić mniej i jak zrobić przelew z Polski?

----------


## Schatzi

> po  kuracji z arthrotec wyleciały ze mnie takie skrzepy  i w miedzy czasie taki duzy z taką jak by biało-przeźroczystą błonką teraz nadal krwawie juz tydznien i powoli sie zmniejsza. czy to objawa że wyleciało to ze mnie i poroniłam?


Jeśli krwawisz ze skrzepami tzn, ze to poronienie. Zrób sobie USG będziesz miała pewność. Tylko USG ci potwierdzi czy sie "wszystko" już "zeszło"

----------


## Schatzi

> Ze mnie tez wylecialy skrzepy i taka duza przezroczysta galareta. Mam nadzieje, ze sie udalo.
> Do dziewczyny w 5 tyg, ktora jest- to jest za wczesnie! od 7 tyg moj lekarz mowil, ze poskutkuje jak juz cos bije.
> Musisz poczekac.
> 
> W sprawie sprzedazy email- milutkagosiamalpawp.pl


Nieprawda. 
Arthrotec daje 70-90% szans na poronienie- nie zależny w którym tyg jesteś. Aborcje farmakologiczna można bezpiecznie przeprowadzić do 9 tyg, są tu dziewczyny, które "robiły to" nawet w 11 i 12 tyg, ale jest wtedy większe ryzyko z powikłaniami.
Ja byłam miedzy 5 a 6 tyg. udało się. Zależy to tez od tego czy już rodziłaś, Każda z nas jest inna, inaczej organizm każdej z nas reaguje, zależny też od macicy- jedna większa druga mniejsza, jedna bardziej umięśniona druga mniej...do tego dochodzi stres nerwy panika. 
Pamiętacie dziewczyny "po" zróbcie sobie badania USG, beta HCG...upewnicie się czy poroniłyście. Nikt nie jest tego w stanie ocenić, nawet tu na forum.

----------


## Schatzi

> Chciałaby jak najszybciej zamówić tabletki z womanhelp ale mam problem z płatnością,  możesz mi napisać co zrobić żeby zapłacić mniej i jak zrobić przelew z Polski?


Krok po kroku masz tu opisane co robic 

womenonweb org/pl/i-need-an-abortion

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostalo mi lacznie 24 tabletki, moge odsprzedac i doradzic jak uzyc poniewaz bralam w porozumieniu z Ginekologiem. Wspieralam sie Ketonalem Forte, ktory tez posiadam. Wczoraj mialam zabieg i wystarczyly mi 4 tabletki.


Daj namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

milutkagosiamalpawp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie z apteki   kamila.pils@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieprawda. 
> Arthrotec daje 70-90% szans na poronienie- nie zależny w którym tyg jesteś. Aborcje farmakologiczna można bezpiecznie przeprowadzić do 9 tyg, są tu dziewczyny, które "robiły to" nawet w 11 i 12 tyg, ale jest wtedy większe ryzyko z powikłaniami.
> Ja byłam miedzy 5 a 6 tyg. udało się. Zależy to tez od tego czy już rodziłaś, Każda z nas jest inna, inaczej organizm każdej z nas reaguje, zależny też od macicy- jedna większa druga mniejsza, jedna bardziej umięśniona druga mniej...do tego dochodzi stres nerwy panika. 
> Pamiętacie dziewczyny "po" zróbcie sobie badania USG, beta HCG...upewnicie się czy poroniłyście. Nikt nie jest tego w stanie ocenić, nawet tu na forum.


MI ginekolog w 6 tyg. radzil poczekac do 7. Wczoraj robilam w 7,5 tyg.
Ja juz 2 razy poronilam, 4 mce temu urodzilam synka, w tej ciazy bylam na podtrzymaniu.
Moze dlatego tak latwo poszlo tym razem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy w trakcie poronienia można używać tamponów czy jest to zakazane? proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie można.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Schatzi

> czy w trakcie poronienia można używać tamponów czy jest to zakazane? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.


absolutnie nie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałaby jak najszybciej zamówić tabletki z womanhelp ale mam problem z płatnością,  możesz mi napisać co zrobić żeby zapłacić mniej i jak zrobić przelew z Polski?


Żeby prosić o zmniejszenie kwoty darowizny, należy napisać meil na info@womenhelp.org, po wypełnieniu konsultacji, żeby wiedziały z kim pisząc. 
Żeby zapłacić należy iść do pierwszego lepszego banku, z pieniędzmi i danymi do przelewu.  Chyba że masz konto internetowe, to możesz zapłacić przez internet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja z checią kupie pilnie zestaw asiashelby@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
>  sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
>  Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
>  Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
>  Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
>  Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
>  Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl


sam arthrotec bez RU zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 6 tyg. krwawiłam 14 dni. 7 dni mocniej potem słabiej.


czy wystarczy sam arthotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam    kamila.pils@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy wystarczy sam arthotec?




masz wcześniej napisane "Arthrotec daje 70-90% szans na poronienie-"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam prośbę o radę, jestem trochę spanikowana. Stosowałam arthrotec przedwczoraj w nocy, od 18 do 1 przyjęłam 12 tabletek doustnie, po 4 co 3 godziny. Miałam silne skurcze i biegunkę, ale jakakolwiek krew pojawiła się dopiero rano, niewiele. Skurcze już lżejsze trwały jeszcze wczoraj. Udało mi się zdobyć jeszcze tego samego dnia i w nocy zastosowałam jeszcze 8 dopochwowo w 2 dawkach co 3 godziny. Znowu - niewielka ilość krwi rano, tym razem ogólnie niewielke objawy, mało skurczów, słabsza biegunka. W sumie 20 tabletek w ciągu doby.
Jestem w 10 tygodniu, nie wiem czy powinnam jeszcze to stosować, skoro najwyraźniej mam dużą odporność na to? Jednak źle też to zostawić w środku zabiegu..? Co myślicie, proszę o pomoc!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy wystarczy sam arthotec?


tak wystarczy,ale dobrze miec w zapasie dwa opakowania,bo sa dziewczyny co po paru tabletkach poronnią od razu a sa ktore za zyja dwa razy tyle i nic...zależy od organizmu kobiety..... albo od razu albo po paru zabiegach ale da rady..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam prośbę o radę, jestem trochę spanikowana. Stosowałam arthrotec przedwczoraj w nocy, od 18 do 1 przyjęłam 12 tabletek doustnie, po 4 co 3 godziny. Miałam silne skurcze i biegunkę, ale jakakolwiek krew pojawiła się dopiero rano, niewiele. Skurcze już lżejsze trwały jeszcze wczoraj. Udało mi się zdobyć jeszcze tego samego dnia i w nocy zastosowałam jeszcze 8 dopochwowo w 2 dawkach co 3 godziny. Znowu - niewielka ilość krwi rano, tym razem ogólnie niewielke objawy, mało skurczów, słabsza biegunka. W sumie 20 tabletek w ciągu doby.
> Jestem w 10 tygodniu, nie wiem czy powinnam jeszcze to stosować, skoro najwyraźniej mam dużą odporność na to? Jednak źle też to zostawić w środku zabiegu..? Co myślicie, proszę o pomoc!


poczekaj pare dni moze sie ruszy,a jak nie zażyj ponownie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostałam ostatnio oszukana przez bonita2014@wp.pl. Podaję również numer konta, ponieważ ta osoba często zmienia dane: 38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847. Chciała bym prosić o niezwłoczny kontakt, najlepiej mailowy: alshade333@gmail.com osób które również zostały oszukane. Chcę zgłosić sprawę na policję. Trzeba coś z tym zrobić.


ja również zostałam oszukana....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja również zostałam oszukana....


Podaje swój numer tel,50586698

----------


## Lentylek22

Do sprzedania zestaw wow
oryginalny. nie zdecydowałam sie go przyjąc
zestaw 1+8 sztuk
Na życznie wyślę potwierdzenie przelewu. 
Także dodatkowe zdjęcia możliwe do wysyłki

cena 360 zł + koszty wysyłki
możliwość odbioru osobistego w poznaniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

30 lidtopada zaczela mi sie miesiaczka.. 19 grudnia zrobilam test negstywny wyszedl .23 gr wyszedl pozytwny   pozytywny .. jestem w 6.5 tyg ciazy.. czy 12 tabletek stsrczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 30 lidtopada zaczela mi sie miesiaczka.. 19 grudnia zrobilam test negstywny wyszedl .23 gr wyszedl pozytwny   pozytywny .. jestem w 6.5 tyg ciazy.. czy 12 tabletek stsrczy?


skoro ostatnia miesiączka zaczeła sie 30 listopda to jest 11tc, anie 6,5, ciążę liczymy wg daty ostatniej miesiączki, każdy kalkulator ciążowy Ci to powie np. tu   womenonweb.org/pl/i-need-an-abortion

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa opakowania kup

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany Podaje swój numer tel,505866980

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też zostałam oszukana przez boni bonita....Czy ktoras z Was zajęła się już tą sprawą? Wyzej podałam numer swojego telefonu,lecz jeszcze raz napisze 505866980

----------


## Schatzi

> Co trzeba wypisac na recepvie aby miec arthrotec forte ale 20 sztuk tabletek


Arthrotec75 1op ale lepiej wex zwykły czyli Arthrotec50 (jeśli masz receptę in blanco to wpisz sobie 2op. Na wypadek gdyby "kuracje" trzeba powtórzyć. Nie jest drogi ja za dwa op zapłaciłam w aptece 75zł)

----------


## Schatzi

> czy wystarczy sam arthotec?


Tak. Miałam tylko athrotec.

----------


## eldoka9013

Schatz, stosowałaś 4 x3 serie pod język. Tak ja to opisywano i się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bARDZO PROSZE O KONTAKT DO OSÓB, KTÓRE SĄ PEWNE I ZAUFANE I NIE SA OSZUSTAMI A DOKONAJĄ SPRZEDAŻY ZA POBRANIEM...BŁAGAM O TO JUŻ 3 TYGODNIE SZUKAM SPRZERDAWCY I DWA RAZY ZOSTAŁAM OSZUKANA, PROSZE O TO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bARDZO PROSZE O KONTAKT DO OSÓB, KTÓRE SĄ PEWNE I ZAUFANE I NIE SA OSZUSTAMI A DOKONAJĄ SPRZEDAŻY ZA POBRANIEM...BŁAGAM O TO JUŻ 3 TYGODNIE SZUKAM SPRZERDAWCY I DWA RAZY ZOSTAŁAM OSZUKANA, PROSZE O TO


Womenhelp.org, tam dostaniesz oryginał i nikt cię nie oszuka

----------


## Schatzi

> Schatz, stosowałaś 4 x3 serie pod język. Tak ja to opisywano i się udało?


str 46, 47,49 - 16 grudnia robiłam "zabieg" po 2 dawce lekko zaczęłam plamic, po 3 ciej dawce niewiele więcej sie działo, zaczęłam też sie obawiać czy sie udało czy nie, przyjęłam więc 3 godz po 3ciej dawce jeszcze jedną czyli 16 tabletek. W nocy zaczęłam krwawic zabrudziłam dwie podpaski maxi. Na drugi dzień tylko jedna podpaska. Zmartwiłam sie, że będe musiała zrobic wszystko jeszcze raz. Dwa dni "po" zrobiłam rano beta HCG, spadało, po południu byłam na USG -lekarz mówił, że nie ma w macicy żywej tkanki na pewno, opis "poronienie w trakcie" . Na 3ci dzień polało sie ze mnie ostro. Przez tydz. brudziłm po 3-4 podpaski na dzień. Następny tydzień juz słabiej. Krwawiłam 14 dni. Po ustaniu USG- macica czysta. Zatem oczyściłam sie. Cała aborcja farmakologiczna przebiegła u mnie bardzo lajtowo. Przy przyjmowaniu Arthrotec nic sie nie działo strasznego, zero bólów skurczy, miałam tylko lekką gorączke 37st przez ok godz. Dreszcze ale znośne. 
Życze każdej takiego "lajtu". ale należny liczyć sie  z tym, że im wcześniej tym zabieg będzie lżejszy no i sam arthrotec daj 70-90% szans. każdy organizm jest inny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niby tak.. sle zaszlam 6.5 tyg temu ..wiec mie woem jak na to patrzec z tabl teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A arthrotec forte?cxym sie rozni?cxyli wpisac arthrotec50 2op. ?

----------


## Schatzi

> A arthrotec forte?cxym sie rozni?cxyli wpisac arthrotec50 2op. ?


 Arthrotec 50 i Artrotec 75. Liczby te dotyczą ilości Diklofenaku w każdej tabletece, podczas gdy ilość Misoprostolu jest zawsze ta sama - 200 mcg. Każda tabletka składa się z małej tabletki Diklofenaku pokrytej cienką warstwą Misoprostolu. Widać to wyraźnie przełamując tabletke na pół. Misoprostol jest miększy i rozpuści się lub pokruszy łatwiej niz Diklofenak. Zażywając pierwszą dawkę Arthrotecu lub , po rozuszczeniu zewnetrznej warstwy Misoprostolu, możesz połknąć pozostałości jednej z 4 tabletek, jako środek przeciwbólowy, po czym wypluć resztki drugiej tabletki.
Z tym, że diklofenak może osłabiac skurcze macicy zatem lepszy jest Arthrotec50 
dlatego, Ibuprofen jest najskuteczniejszym środkiem przeciwbólowym w wypadku silnych skurczów po zażyciu Misoprostolu. Możesz użyć również niesteroidowych leków przeciwzapalnych jak Paracetamol.
Niektórym kobietom ulgę przynosi dodatkowo przyłożenie do brzucha butelki z ciepłą wodą.

----------


## Schatzi

> Niby tak.. sle zaszlam 6.5 tyg temu ..wiec mie woem jak na to patrzec z tabl teraz



Zaczynaj tak jak instruuja na WoW (woman on wawes) 3x po 4 tabletki i obserwuj siebie. Zawsze lepiej jest wziąśc więcej przy pierwszej próbie nic przezywać to jeszcze raz. Arthrotec ma ohydny gorzki smak, ale poczujesz go po ok 25minutach. rozpuszczające sie diklofenak możne tez "popażyc" pod językiem..ja tak miałam...Zrób 2 dni "po" beta HCG i USG będziesz miała pewność jeśli sie nei uda to zabieg możesz powtórzyć po 3 dniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 17 pierwsza dawka cytotec i nic o 20 druga dawka i tez nic to 5 tc.skurcze mam i biegunkę nic po za tym została mi ostatnia dawka ale mam też arthrotec.czy użyć go dopochwowo a cytotec pod język?  Pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam zaufana osobe sama on niej baralam. Napisz do mnie na e-maila podam Ci telefon monika1.0@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok .. to wpisze arthrotec 50 1 op..tylko czy dostane 20 tabl czy 10 ? Myslicze ze ktos kto z recepty zamawia arthrotec jest sprawdzany przez farmaceute?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 10 TC, kobieta z ogloszenia wyslala mi art, tyle ze nie ma na tabletkach oznaczonej dawki (50/75), powiedziala ze najlepszym sposobem jest rozpuszczenie 4 tabletek w kieliszku letniej wody, wyjecie rdzenia a nastepnie wciagnac to strzykawka, wlozyc do pochwy i wpuscic powoli zawartosc. stwierdzila ze to najlepszy sposob. jak myslicie, mialyscie juz z czyms takim do czynienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 10 TC, kobieta z ogloszenia wyslala mi art, tyle ze nie ma na tabletkach oznaczonej dawki (50/75), powiedziala ze najlepszym sposobem jest rozpuszczenie 4 tabletek w kieliszku letniej wody, wyjecie rdzenia a nastepnie wciagnac to strzykawka, wlozyc do pochwy i wpuscic powoli zawartosc. stwierdzila ze to najlepszy sposob. jak myslicie, mialyscie juz z czyms takim do czynienia?


Wierutne bzdury. Arthrotec ma sie wchlaniac przez sluzowke , czy to w pochwie, czy w ustach, a rozpuszczony w wodzie nie da efektu.  A co to za Art bez oznaczen? W oryginalnych blistrach?

----------


## magdalia

> bARDZO PROSZE O KONTAKT DO OSÓB, KTÓRE SĄ PEWNE I ZAUFANE I NIE SA OSZUSTAMI A DOKONAJĄ SPRZEDAŻY ZA POBRANIEM...BŁAGAM O TO JUŻ 3 TYGODNIE SZUKAM SPRZERDAWCY I DWA RAZY ZOSTAŁAM OSZUKANA, PROSZE O TO




Witaj mi zostalo 8tabletek po moim zabiegu ale niestety zaplacilam za swoje saż 500zl nie dalam rady z apteki a na te woman bałam sie czekać i tych akcji z celnikami wiec zaplacilam duzo ale dostalam org.jestem dwa tyg po i wszystko sie udalo wlasnie dzis przestałam krwawic.dziewczyna wczesniej pisała e zjadla 16tabl może sprzeda ci te 4 i bedziesz miala komplet.ja za moje chciałabym 160 wiem duzoale choć trochę mi sie zwroci.daj znac czy jestes zainteresowana to podam maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj mi zostalo 8tabletek po moim zabiegu ale niestety zaplacilam za swoje saż 500zl nie dalam rady z apteki a na te woman bałam sie czekać i tych akcji z celnikami wiec zaplacilam duzo ale dostalam org.jestem dwa tyg po i wszystko sie udalo wlasnie dzis przestałam krwawic.dziewczyna wczesniej pisała e zjadla 16tabl może sprzeda ci te 4 i bedziesz miala komplet.ja za moje chciałabym 160 wiem duzoale choć trochę mi sie zwroci.daj znac czy jestes zainteresowana to podam maila


napisz na mojego maila monika1.0@interia.pl dam Ci numer do dziewczyny ktora sie tutaj nawet nie oglasza a mi zalatwila

----------


## magdalia

> hej dziewczyny, w czwartek brałam arthrotec, do dzisiaj mam krwawienie. Czyli już prawie tydzień. Powiedzcie jak długo to może potrwać ? moze ktos mi odpowiedziec?







Wczoraj minął u mnie 2tydz dziś przestalam krwawic spoko oczyszczasz sie tez panikowalam:-)

----------


## magdalia

> napisz na mojego maila monika1.0@interia.pl dam Ci numer do dziewczyny ktora sie tutaj nawet nie oglasza a mi zalatwila


Tylko ze ja chce sprzedać nie kupić :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 17 pierwsza dawka cytotec i nic o 20 druga dawka i tez nic to 5 tc.skurcze mam i biegunkę nic po za tym została mi ostatnia dawka ale mam też arthrotec.czy użyć go dopochwowo a cytotec pod język?  Pomocy.


Wzięłam i  to i to mam lekkie skurcze nic więcej czy o 2 jest sens powtarzać dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W środku jest znikoma ilość krwi ale nie wypływa. Cholera czemu to na mnie nie działa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W środku jest znikoma ilość krwi ale nie wypływa. Cholera czemu to na mnie nie działa!


Wzięłam łącznie 20 tabletek.... nie poszło. Jestem załamana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W środku jest znikoma ilość krwi ale nie wypływa. Cholera czemu to na mnie nie działa!


Wzięłam łącznie 20 tabletek.... nie poszło. Jestem załamana.

----------


## Schatzi

> Ok .. to wpisze arthrotec 50 1 op..tylko czy dostane 20 tabl czy 10 ? Myslicze ze ktos kto z recepty zamawia arthrotec jest sprawdzany przez farmaceute?


z dużej litery Arthrotec50 2op. Lekarze nazwy leków piszą zawsze duża literą. Jedno opakowanie to 20 tabletek. 
Jeśli recepta ma pieczątkę i podpis lekarza to nikt tego w aptece nie będzie sprawdzał.

----------


## Schatzi

> Jestem w 10 TC, kobieta z ogloszenia wyslala mi art, tyle ze nie ma na tabletkach oznaczonej dawki (50/75), powiedziala ze najlepszym sposobem jest rozpuszczenie 4 tabletek w kieliszku letniej wody, wyjecie rdzenia a nastepnie wciagnac to strzykawka, wlozyc do pochwy i wpuscic powoli zawartosc. stwierdzila ze to najlepszy sposob. jak myslicie, mialyscie juz z czyms takim do czynienia?


NIE ROZPUSZCZAJ. ~!!!!!!! To pewnie oszustka, jak nie Mizoprostlol (ktory zawiera arthrotec) wchłania się przez śluzówkę. DLATEGO POD JĘZYK LUB DOPOCHWOWO!!!!  nie rozpuszczaj!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl 

Co do wcześniejszego pytania: Czy sam arthrotec wystarczy, bez ru?
Szczerze,nie posiadam tej ''dodatkowej'' tabletki i dlatego tez nie wiem w jakiś sposób wspomaga cały zabieg.
Jak na razie tylko jedna osoba wróciła po następna dawkę, osoby z którymi utrzymuje kontakt piszą ze wszystko przebiega tak jak powinno i udaje się po 12 tabletkach, nawet Pani w 11 tygodniu: '' było ciężko ale już po wszystkim, udało się..'' nie udało się za to Pani w chyba 7-8 tygodniu, wiec dużo zależy od organizmu. Statystyki 70-90% skuteczności jak na razie bliżej a nawet powyżej tych 90%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I żadnego rozpuszczania, dopochwowo lub innego mieszania, pod język i wytrzymać przez pół godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, co do art bez oznaczen - nie jest w oryginalnych blistrach, jest w blistrach ale nie ma napisu zadnego, wyjelam tabletke i wyglada, smakuje jak art, tyle ze nie ma ani 50, ani 75. stosowac czy nie?

----------


## EMMAaaa

> kurcze u mnie krwawienie całkiem zanikło już właściwie....już się teraz zastanawiam czy faktycznie zażyłam artro....ale opakowanie było ok , skrzepy poleciały , krwawienie było , skurcze minimalne , ciąża nie była więcej jak 7/8 tyg....a ja jestem niecałe 48h po ostatniej dawce , wszystko zrobiłam zgodnie , piszecie , że są przypadki , że nawet kilka dni po może się jeszcze coś wydarzyć...a ja się zamartwiam , mój gin robi usg tylko w środy do innego nie chcę iść....może zwykły test ciążowy skoro już nie krwawię ????sama już nie wiem co robić ani co myśleć....Możliwe bym tak szybko się oczyściła albo , żeby coś poszło nie tak skoro były `wątróbki` ???


Nie przejmuj sie bo to mozliwe, pisałam o tym juz wczesniej jak to u mnie wyglądało. Po całej akcji ze skrzepami,dużej ilości krwi na drugi dzien delikatne krwawienie i tak tylko 3 dni. Po trzech dniach zrobiłam betę i spadła,po kolejnych dwoch dniach była na poziomie juz 75. Test ciązowy wykazał jedna kreske. W tej chwili powtórka bety dała 0,68. Tak więc jest to znak ze tego dnia podczas zabiegu wyczyszczona została macica dokładnie. Nie zostało rzadnych pozostałości łącznie z łożyskiem lub jego częscia bo to by utrzymywało krwawienie i poziom bety. Tak więc zrób betę i zobaczysz jak mała to nie przejmuj się ze krwawiłas tylko dwa dni po zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od zabiegu mozna zrobic test?

----------


## EMMAaaa

Można zrobic juz i po pięciu tak jak ja zrobiłam i wyszedl negatywny, ale jednoczesnie beta była bliska zeru więc jedno z drugim jest związane. Ale zależy od organizmu, niektore dziewczyny pisza ze po 3 tygodniach dopiero bo poziom HCG moze jeszcze długo byc wykrywalny podczas zwykłego testu płytkowego. U mnie po pięciu dniach nie wykazał ciązy znaczy ze poronienie było zupełne w dzień zabiegu. No i dodam ze nie było krwawienia tygodniami.

----------


## Schatzi

> Po jakim czasie od zabiegu mozna zrobic test?


3 tygodnie -test z moczu. Po 2 dniach możesz już sprawdzić beta HCG jeśli spadło to poroniłaś. Zrób USG, od razu się dowiesz jaki jest efekt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jak pisalam kilka stron wczesniej u mnie art po tyg zaczal dzialac tez myslalam ze sie nie udalo ale wypadlo jajo plodowe usg potwierdzilo poronienie ale ja w panice kupilam jeszcze art teraz chce osprzedac tylko prosze osoby zdecydowane  bo juz jedna z dziewczyn zamowila i nie mam kontaktu cena za 18 tab 120 zl wysylam za pobraniem ze spr zawartosci na poste restante chetne prosze o podanie maila mam art 50 :Smile:  i nie zalamujcie sie ja mialam skape krwawienie i jednak zadzialal trzeba poczekac:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

łącznie wzięłam 24 tabletki i nic krew pojawia się tylko przy oddawaniu moczu , nic więcej.

----------


## nie wiem co

ja brałam arthrotec przedwczoraj. ostatni okres miałam 16 grudnia, test robiłam 6 stycznia i nic nie wykazał, następny 18 stycznia i pojawiły się dwie kreski. Zamówiłam art, ale 30 stycznia dostałąm miesiączkę (czyli spóźniła mi siędwa tygodnie), wyleciało ze mnie nie kilka skrzepów jeden ogromny prawie wielkości piłeczki od ping ponga koloru białego wymieszanego z krwią. Oczywiście ból i wszystko się utrzymywało cały dzień, a okres trwał prawie tydzień. Zrobiłam dwa testy które wyszły pozytywne, więc 4 lutego zdecydowałam się iść do gin, przedstawiłam pani sytuacje, żę spóźniał mi się okres, że robiłam testy itd. Pani stwierdziła po przebadaniu że nie ma ciąży, że na usg też nic nie ma itd. 9 lutego zrobiłam test i dalej pozytywny jednak stwierdziłam, że 20 lutego zapisze się na wizytędo innego gin i zobaczymy, jednak 10 lutego koło godz. 13.00 znowu dostałąm mega krwawienia i znowu wyleciał ze mnie ogromny długi skrzep na moje oko ponad 10 cm miał i był dość gruby. Zaskoczyło mnie to niesamowice i w dodatku byłam jeszcze w pracy wogóle nie przygotowana na taki rozwój sytuacji. Szybko pojechałąm do domu i zdecydowałam się, że wezmę art. Przyjęłam 3 dawki po 4 tab, wcześniej nie wspomniałam, że miałam już przygodę z art i wiem jak to wyglądało, natomiast tym razem nic oprócz drgawek wysokiej temp i ogólnego zmęczenia, biegunki. Wczoraj wzięłam jeszcze dwie dawki. Krwawienie żywą krwią można powiedzieć ale jak przy normalnym okresie. Czekam czy coś się rozpocznie bo ostatnio też miałam mega krwawienie, normalnie potop przez jedna w sumie noc, później przerwe, a po trzech dniach znowu wszystko rozpoczęło się na nowo ze zdwojoną siłą. Ale czy może być tak, że to co wyleciało ze mnie 30 stycznia i trwało tydzień i to co wyleciało 10 lutego wykończyło, że tak powiem cały zapas możliwego krwawienia????? wiem, że to brzmi beznadziejnie natomiast ile może się tam tego mieścić!! Martwią mnie bardziej te testy bez przerwy pozytywne, bo to nie jest normalne. Proszę o odpowiedź co może się dziać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny nie dawajcie 200 zl za glupi arthrotec, ja robiłam dwa podejścia bo za pierwszym się nie udało (za drugim już tak) i oba opakowania kupiłam normalnie w aptece bez recepty, mowilam ze dla chorego dziadka. Jak kupywalam pierwszy raz to udało mi się za czwartą apteką, a gdy kupywalam drugie opakowanie to udało się już za trzecią apteką. W aptece art to koszt max 50 zł więc próbować pozdrawiam i trzymajcie się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny nie dawajcie 200 zl za glupi arthrotec, ja robiłam dwa podejścia bo za pierwszym się nie udało (za drugim już tak) i oba opakowania kupiłam normalnie w aptece bez recepty, mowilam ze dla chorego dziadka. Jak kupywalam pierwszy raz to udało mi się za czwartą apteką, a gdy kupywalam drugie opakowanie to udało się już za trzecią apteką. W aptece art to koszt max 50 zł więc próbować pozdrawiam i trzymajcie się


w którym tygodniu byłaś i ile czasu minęło między 1 a 2 podejściem?

----------


## Schatzi

> ja brałam arthrotec przedwczoraj. ostatni okres miałam 16 grudnia, test robiłam 6 stycznia i nic nie wykazał, następny 18 stycznia i pojawiły się dwie kreski. Zamówiłam art, ale 30 stycznia dostałąm miesiączkę (czyli spóźniła mi siędwa tygodnie), wyleciało ze mnie nie kilka skrzepów jeden ogromny prawie wielkości ............ Czekam czy coś się rozpocznie bo ostatnio też miałam mega krwawienie, normalnie potop przez jedna w sumie noc, później przerwe, a po trzech dniach znowu wszystko rozpoczęło się na nowo ze zdwojoną siłą. Ale czy może być tak, że to co wyleciało ze mnie 30 stycznia i trwało tydzień i to co wyleciało 10 lutego wykończyło, że tak powiem cały zapas możliwego krwawienia????? wiem, że to brzmi beznadziejnie natomiast ile może się tam tego mieścić!! Martwią mnie bardziej te testy bez przerwy pozytywne, bo to nie jest normalne. Proszę o odpowiedź co może się dziać


po aborcji farmakologicznej test z moczu po 3 tyg może pokazać sie negatywny. Hormon HCG bardzo wolno się redukuje. w moczu d 3 tyg może pokazywać dwie kreski. testy płytkowe sa bardzo czułe na HCG. Jedynie z krwi sobie zrób test beta. Jeśli spada tzn, że poroniłaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 50mg plus 0,2mg oryginalne i sprawdzone!

8 sztuk- 85 zl z przesylka za pobraniem. 12 sztuk- 125 zl z przesylka za pobraniem. 16 sztuk- 165 zl z przesylka za pobraniem.
milutkagosiamalpawp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Własnie mam pierwsza dawke pod jezykiem arthrotecu, wyjelam te rdzenie. do zniesienia, jakbym jadla krede... natomiast co sie stanie - nie wiem, ale szybko sie podziele.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Własnie mam pierwsza dawke pod jezykiem arthrotecu, wyjelam te rdzenie. do zniesienia, jakbym jadla krede... natomiast co sie stanie - nie wiem, ale szybko sie podziele.


Ja bralam przedwczoraj dopochwowo. 4 tabletki o 14 i przed 18 zaczelo sie. Krwawienie, skurcze, wzielam szybko Ketonal forte, potem skrzep z taka przezroczysta galareta, krwawienie, znow skrzepy, cala noc. Od wczoraj minimalnie. Mysle ze wszystko mi poszlo przedwczoraj.
Tyle, ze ja mialam plamienia i mam sklonnosci do poronien, 2 razy poronilam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam przedwczoraj dopochwowo. 4 tabletki o 14 i przed 18 zaczelo sie. Krwawienie, skurcze, wzielam szybko Ketonal forte, potem skrzep z taka przezroczysta galareta, krwawienie, znow skrzepy, cala noc. Od wczoraj minimalnie. Mysle ze wszystko mi poszlo przedwczoraj.
> Tyle, ze ja mialam plamienia i mam sklonnosci do poronien, 2 razy poronilam.


Przedwczoraj bylam w 7,5 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 30 lidtopada zaczela mi sie miesiaczka.. 19 grudnia zrobilam test negstywny wyszedl .23 gr wyszedl pozytwny   pozytywny .. jestem w 6.5 tyg ciazy.. czy 12 tabletek stsrczy?


Jesteś w ciąży 8,5 tygodnia, liczy się od momentu zapłodnienia, a nie daty, w której zobaczyłaś 2 kreski na teście. Nie wiadomo czy wystarczy, niektóre dziewczyny pisały, że i po 20 nic się nie działo, zależy od organizmu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciąże liczy się od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki, czyli to 11 tc, i to końcówka, więc nie ma na co czekać !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedan z apteki kamila.pils@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki, 200 - 20 sztuk, 120 - 12, wiecej pod numerem 535027230

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wiec o 17 zazylam pierwsza dawke. A ostatnia o 23. Dopiero pol godz temu wydalilam dosc duzy skrzep. Noe wiem jednak czy byl to plod czy po prostu zwykly skrzep. Lekkie skurcze nadal odczuwam. Ale bolu tragicznego nie bylo. Krew trpche kapala ale rowniez nie za wiele. Zuzylam 12 tabletek. 5 ibupromow dla pewnosci.za dnia opowiem reszte. Mysle ze to dziala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chciałam opisać swój przypadek bo zaistniałych okolicznościach nie wiem już sama czy byłam w ciąży czy nie. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam na początku grudnia, następnej już nie dostałam (okres wcześniej miałam dość regularnie co 24 dni). Test ciążowy zrobiłam ok 10 stycznia wyszły 2 kreski w tym jedna blada. Kolejny test był 15 stycznia i tu już były można powiedzieć 2 prawie takie same kreski. Przekonana o tym, że jest to ciąża na 100% postanowiłam działać. Z uwagi na to, że nie mogłam sobie pozwolić na urodzenie dziecka z powodu wielu problemów osobistych i nie tylko postanowiłam usunąć ciążę metodą farmakologiczną. Po wielu trudach i innych akcjach z oszustami udało się w końcu zdobyć oryginalne tabletki i w prawie 7 tyg. ciąży dokonałam zabiegu, wszystko ruszyło po 3 dawce...krwawienie, skrzepy itd...po wszystkim lekkie krwawienie. Po dwóch dniach jednak zaczęło się znowu coś dziać potworny ból brzucha i potężne krwawienie, dużo skrzepów itd...trwało to jeden dzień z kawałkiem i potem było już tylko spore krwawienie. Po kilku dniach mimo dalszego krwawienia udałam się do lekarza, on mimo tego zrobił mi USG dopochwowo i stwierdził brak ciąży, ale dał skierowanie na zabieg łyżeczkowania. Ja jednak nie poszłam postanowiłam poczekać i pozwolić aby wszystko się samo oczyściło. Po równych dwóch tyg. Krwawienie ustało zupełnie, jakiś czas wcześniej przestały mnie boleć piersi itd...myślałam, że to już koniec tego. Jednak coś nie dawało mi spokoju...dziwne pobolewania w podbrzuszu i ból przy pełnym pęcherzu itd...zrobiłam test ciążowy...wyszły 2 grube kreski. Ponownie udałam się do lekarza i znowu badanie USG (dopochwowo) diagnoza; brak ciązy, ale okazało się tym razem, że mam torbiel na jajniku. I teraz już nie wiem czy tak naprawdę byłam w ciąży czy też nie czy te moje objawy były spowodowane obecnością torbiela. Wiem też, że jeśli ma się torbiel to wynik testu może być przekłamany i moze wskazywać pozytywny mimo, że ciąży brak. Zrobiłam wielki błąd bo kiedy myślałam, że jestem w ciąży po 2 testach pozytywnych mogłam jeszcze iść to potwierdzić u lekarza za nim postanowiłam zażyć te tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Torbiel na jajniku nie ma nic do rzeczy, nie boli, nie powoduje krwawienia, kobiety chodzą z nimi latami i nic nie wiedzą. 

Jeśli dostałaś skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie, to znaczy ze miałaś grube niejednorodne endometrium, co świadczy tylko i wyłącznie o przebytym poronieniu i tym że byłaś w ciąży na 100 %
Co stronę piszemy ze test ciążowy, pokazuje dwie kreski jeszcze do 3 tygodni po poronieniu, więc nie ma sensu go robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

18 tabl oryginalnego art 50 zostaly mi po zabiegu 120 zl za pobraniem chetnych prosze o podanie maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi test negatywny wyszedl po czterech tygodniach.Ja bylam w 6 moze w 7 tygodniu.15 stycznia bralam tabletki i wszystko przebieglo jak nalezy.Dziewczyny jak nie jestescie czegos pewne zglaszajcie sie na pogotowie ja tak zrobilam i nie zastanawialam sie czy jeszcze jestem w ciazy. Nie ma szans zeby jakis lekarz wykryl ze bralysmy tabletk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bylam w 11 tc, myslalam ze sie nie uda i bedzie ciezko, jednak wystarczylo mi 12 tabletek zwyklego arthrotecu. maly bol jak przy miesiaczce, krwawienie niezbyt silne, plod na pewno zostal wydalony, aczkolwiek krwawienie mam skape. kamien z serca, jest ulga. Kobietki nie bojcie sie tego zrobic, tu nie ma nic strasznego, jest tylko stres, ale same sie przekonacie, ze niepotrzebnie. nie czytajcie jak przeszly to inne kobiety, bo wpedzacie sie w gorszy strach. Ja tez myslalam, ze bede umierac, ale okazalo sie zupelnie inaczej. Niedlugo dostane zestaw z WOW. odsprzedam go za 450zl. jak tylko dostane to dam znac i oczywiscie przesle zdjecia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylam w 11 tc, myslalam ze sie nie uda i bedzie ciezko, jednak wystarczylo mi 12 tabletek zwyklego arthrotecu. maly bol jak przy miesiaczce, krwawienie niezbyt silne, plod na pewno zostal wydalony, aczkolwiek krwawienie mam skape. kamien z serca, jest ulga. Kobietki nie bojcie sie tego zrobic, tu nie ma nic strasznego, jest tylko stres, ale same sie przekonacie, ze niepotrzebnie. nie czytajcie jak przeszly to inne kobiety, bo wpedzacie sie w gorszy strach. Ja tez myslalam, ze bede umierac, ale okazalo sie zupelnie inaczej. Niedlugo dostane zestaw z WOW. odsprzedam go za 450zl. jak tylko dostane to dam znac i oczywiscie przesle zdjecia.


Aby faktycznie mieć pewność, że już PO sugeruję wizytę u ginekologa oraz wykonanie badania USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec,ktoś ma aktualnie dostępny?Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 szt art.... za 100 zł mi Juz nie potrzebny majka01986@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 18 tabl oryginalnego art 50 zostaly mi po zabiegu 120 zl za pobraniem chetnych prosze o podanie maila





ilona139@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki  kamila.pils@interia.pl. Wysylka w poniedzialek i na wtorek sa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bARDZO PROSZE O KONTAKT DO OSÓB, KTÓRE SĄ PEWNE I ZAUFANE I NIE SA OSZUSTAMI A DOKONAJĄ SPRZEDAŻY ZA POBRANIEM...BŁAGAM O TO JUŻ 3 TYGODNIE SZUKAM SPRZERDAWCY I DWA RAZY ZOSTAŁAM OSZUKANA, PROSZE O TO


Ja korzystałam z tego nr 511-335-331 za zestam z Ru zapłaciłam 450 zł Byłam w 10 tyg.udało sie ale pusciło dopiero po 3 dniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja korzystałam z tego nr 511-335-331 za zestam z Ru zapłaciłam 450 zł Byłam w 10 tyg.udało sie ale pusciło dopiero po 3 dniach


Ten numer nie sprzedaje RU, tyle razy juz bylo o tym pisane ! Wciska wam tran, mig400, albo ramistad....oryginalny zestaw z RU powoduje poronienienie po kilku godzinach a nie po kilku dniach i taki zestaw mozna dostac tylko na womenhelp org lub womenonweb org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Torbiel na jajniku nie ma nic do rzeczy, nie boli, nie powoduje krwawienia, kobiety chodzą z nimi latami i nic nie wiedzą. 
> 
> Jeśli dostałaś skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie, to znaczy ze miałaś grube niejednorodne endometrium, co świadczy tylko i wyłącznie o przebytym poronieniu i tym że byłaś w ciąży na 100 %
> Co stronę piszemy ze test ciążowy, pokazuje dwie kreski jeszcze do 3 tygodni po poronieniu, więc nie ma sensu go robić.


mi test pokazal dwie kreski po tyg od zazycia art,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten numer nie sprzedaje RU, tyle razy juz bylo o tym pisane ! Wciska wam tran, mig400, albo ramistad....oryginalny zestaw z RU powoduje poronienienie po kilku godzinach a nie po kilku dniach i taki zestaw mozna dostac tylko na womenhelp org lub womenonweb org


Dokladnie! Ja Ramistad dostalam na cisnienie, gdzie mam bardzo niskie! Oszust pieprzony!

----------


## eldoka9013

Ma ktoś do sprzedania art? Jak coś proszę o kontakt eldo9013@wp.pl. Ps: ta panna, czy nw kto to wgl jest  kamila.pils@interia.pl. robi ludzi w uja....Mówiła mi, że płatne z góry. A wiecie co to zazwyczaj oznacza??? Dziękuję, dobranoc :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi test pokazal dwie kreski po 5 tyg od zazycia art,


po 5 tyg od zazycia art

----------


## moniaa

hey
ja juz jestem po wszystkim .wszystko stało sie w Sylwestra. a ja do dzisiejszego dnia krwawie czasem mocniej czasem słabiej zdarza sie ze co pare dni wylatuje ze mnie skrzep. moja ginekolog jest znajomą i nie chcem isc do niej ale boje sie ze to trwa duzo za długo to juz półtorej miesiaca jest jak chodze w podpaskach i wiecznie leci.
co robic dziewczyny??? czy luteina czy tam jakies inne leki przysieszą oczyszczenie sie macicy. w szpitalu na oddziale giekologii równiez mam znajome połozne nie chcem sie tam pokazac na łyżeczkowaniu. pomózcie prosze!!!
moniaa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hey
> ja juz jestem po wszystkim .wszystko stało sie w Sylwestra. a ja do dzisiejszego dnia krwawie czasem mocniej czasem słabiej zdarza sie ze co pare dni wylatuje ze mnie skrzep. moja ginekolog jest znajomą i nie chcem isc do niej ale boje sie ze to trwa duzo za długo to juz półtorej miesiaca jest jak chodze w podpaskach i wiecznie leci.
> co robic dziewczyny??? czy luteina czy tam jakies inne leki przysieszą oczyszczenie sie macicy. w szpitalu na oddziale giekologii równiez mam znajome połozne nie chcem sie tam pokazac na łyżeczkowaniu. pomózcie prosze!!!
> moniaa


sama musisz zdecydować, czy ważniejsze są Twoje Znajome, czy zdrowie i życie. To krwawienie jest o wiele za długie, powinnaś już dostać miesiączki, chyba że dostałaś i nawet nie zauważyłaś. Nie możesz iść do innego ginekologa ?

----------


## moniaa

hmm nie wiem czy mogłaby być to juz miesiaczka której jak mówisz nie zauważyłam. bo te krwawienie takie dziwne ... np. dwa dni obfitsze a potem 1-2 dni troszke mniej ale bez podpaski nie moge wyjsc, bo zdażyło sie ze prawie nic nic a tu naraz mi w pracy chlup poleciało. i co jaki czas własnie jakis skrzep. a jest jakis lek który przyśpieszy oczyszczanie macicy?? nie chciałabym aby do mojej rodziny która zna tą ginekolog doszło ze taka sytuacja jak poronienie miała u mnie miejsce, bo nie powinnam w ogóle dopuśic do zapłodnienia. kurcze jakos musze to oczyścic do końca. podczas miesiaczki nigdy mi takie skrzepy nie wylatywały a tu co jakis czas sie zdaży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny mam zaufana osobe juz    pisalam zeby pisac do mnie na maila monika1.0@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthotec 20 tabletek - oryginalne. mail: lovemexoxo9090@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zrobiłam test ciążowy jakieś 1,5 tygodnia po zabiegu pokazała się jedna kreseczka czy jest to możliwe że nie jestem już w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hey
> ja juz jestem po wszystkim .wszystko stało sie w Sylwestra. a ja do dzisiejszego dnia krwawie czasem mocniej czasem słabiej zdarza sie ze co pare dni wylatuje ze mnie skrzep. moja ginekolog jest znajomą i nie chcem isc do niej ale boje sie ze to trwa duzo za długo to juz półtorej miesiaca jest jak chodze w podpaskach i wiecznie leci.
> co robic dziewczyny??? czy luteina czy tam jakies inne leki przysieszą oczyszczenie sie macicy. w szpitalu na oddziale giekologii równiez mam znajome połozne nie chcem sie tam pokazac na łyżeczkowaniu. pomózcie prosze!!!
> moniaa


Znajome jeśli są faktycznie lekarzami to obowiązuje ich tajemnica lekarska więc jeśli zgłosisz się do którejś z nich z tym problemem jako pacjent nie powinna raczej o tym informować całego miasta i twojej rodziny...no chyba że są to salowe w szpitalu to już nie mają takiego obowiązku jak tajemnica. A tak na marginesie to nie mam w twojej miejscowości gabinetów prywatnych gdzie nie masz znajomych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny. Jezeli naprawdę Wam zależy na aborcji farmakologicznej przestańcie łykać jakiś arthrotec który może zadziałać za trzecim albo nie wiadomo który razem. Często piszecie, że po wielu próbach kupilyscie go za 200 albo i wiecej. Na women on women zamówiłam zestaw PRAWDZIWY!! Po opisaniu mojej sytuacji w mailu zgodzili się zebym zapłaciła 200 zł to tyle ile wy placicie za arthrotec. Może lepiej te same pieniadze zainwestować w cos co da wam gwarancję za pierwszym razem? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 4 szt, które mi zostały. klara1245@o2.pl

----------


## magdalia

> mam 4 szt, które mi zostały. klara1245@o2.pl



ja mam 8 to plus te 4 to już zestaw:-) zostały mi po moim udanym zabiegu który opisywałam kilka stron prędzej mam w pudełku z ulotką mogę wysłać zdjęcia oczywiście.sprzedam najlepiej osobiście w trójmieście albo paczką pobraniową.

----------


## magdalia

> Kupię arthrotec,ktoś ma aktualnie dostępny?Pilne


mam 8 tabletek które mi zostały niżej ktoś chce sprzedać 4 to  by było razem 12 tyle co potrzeba.jak coś podam maila.chętnie je sprzedam żeby w końcu zakończyć ten temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arletta1.0@interia.pl  szybka wysylka

----------


## eldoka9013

Czy ktoś tutaj zamawiał tabletki? Kontakt - tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl. Proszę o opinię, dziękuje :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i naprawde spodziewasz sie ze ktos poza tym samym handlarzem udajacym zadowolona klientke napisze opinie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hmm nie wiem czy mogłaby być to juz miesiaczka której jak mówisz nie zauważyłam. bo te krwawienie takie dziwne ... np. dwa dni obfitsze a potem 1-2 dni troszke mniej ale bez podpaski nie moge wyjsc, bo zdażyło sie ze prawie nic nic a tu naraz mi w pracy chlup poleciało. i co jaki czas własnie jakis skrzep. a jest jakis lek który przyśpieszy oczyszczanie macicy?? nie chciałabym aby do mojej rodziny która zna tą ginekolog doszło ze taka sytuacja jak poronienie miała u mnie miejsce, bo nie powinnam w ogóle dopuśic do zapłodnienia. kurcze jakos musze to oczyścic do końca. podczas miesiaczki nigdy mi takie skrzepy nie wylatywały a tu co jakis czas sie zdaży.


u mnie krwawienie i oczyszczanie trwało 37 dni, nie pomagał ani hemorigen ani cyclamine...

----------


## Schatzi

> u mnie krwawienie i oczyszczanie trwało 37 dni, nie pomagał ani hemorigen ani cyclamine...


Krwawienie po aborcji farmakologicznej trwa 2 nawet do 6 tyg. Zależny w którym tyg byłaś. Zależy tez od organizmu. W miedzy czasie może wystąpić owulacja i miesiączka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robilam aborcje w 14 tygodniu i krwawilam trzy tygodnie, a robilam akcje zestawem. 6 tyg to stanowczo za dlugo, uwazam ze w takim przypadku powinno sie zglosic na lyzeczkowanie, bo organizm ewidentnie nie radzi sobie z oczyszczaniem, tym bardziej jesli wykonujecie akcje samym arthrotekiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i naprawde spodziewasz sie ze ktos poza tym samym handlarzem udajacym zadowolona klientke napisze opinie?


Nie mam potrzeby zachwalać się jakimikolwiek komentarzami, zasady zakupu wystarczająco jasne i uczciwe. I dopóki ktoś fałszywie nie stwierdzi, że został szukany, swoje komentarze ograniczam do takiego minimum.
pozdrawiam,
arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

yhm zosia lokówka a obecnie arthrotec12szt itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie krwawienie i oczyszczanie trwało 37 dni, nie pomagał ani hemorigen ani cyclamine...



no u mnie to trwa juz 45dni i cały czas plamienia, skrzepy itp boże co sie dzieje...  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co się dzieje? 
Coś jest nie tak, i radzę szybko to sprawdzić na usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, chcialabym podzielic sie z Wami moja historia. Mam prawie 3letniego syna. Zaciazylam, wczoraj rano o 10 zazylam 4 tabletki arth pod jezyk, zeby bylo szybciej zrobialam lyk herbaty rozposcily sie bardzo szybko. Rdzen tabletki wyplulam. O 12 kolejne 4 tabletki pod jezyk. Pojechalam na 14 do pracy o 15 zazylam ostatnie 2 tabletki tak jak wczesniej. Ok 16 zaczal sie bardzo silny bol brzucha, dalo sie wytrzymac, pracowalam dalej, latwa siedzaca praca. Bol trwal do ok. 20 I nagle poczulam cieplo w kroku, biegne do ubikacji, podpaska we krwi a na srodku ok 5 cm przezroczysta galaretowata maz, dotknelam palcem zbita, nie rozwalajaca sie konsystencja, patrze
 i zobaczylam malutki zarodek nie wiekszy niz 0,5 cm. Jestem pewna ze juz jest po, pozniej tylko jeden dosc duzy skrzep. Teraz normalne krwawienie. Jezeli chodzi o moja psychike jest w porzadku, to nasza decyzja, zdecydujesz jestes do konca tego pewna. Nie lamiesz sie, pewnie w innej sytuacji zycia urodzilabym to dziecko ale nie teraz, nie osadzajcie mnie bo kazda jest tutaj po to samo, wczesniej nie pisalam tutaj, ale czytalam Wasze wpisy. Dziekuje ze zechcialyscie to przeczytac, jutro pojde do lekarza zobaczyc czy wszystko przebieglo dobrze. 
Tusia..

----------


## EMMAaaa

> zrobiłam test ciążowy jakieś 1,5 tygodnia po zabiegu pokazała się jedna kreseczka czy jest to możliwe że nie jestem już w ciąży?


Jasne że może tak być. U mnie po pięciu dniach beta spadła i test pokazał 1 kreskę. :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no u mnie to trwa juz 45dni i cały czas plamienia, skrzepy itp boże co sie dzieje...


oczywiscie ze nic sie nie dzieje. OCZYSZCZASZ sie wiec jest bardzo dobrze. Jak juz przestaniesz tak bardzo krwawic to idz na usg a to ze skrzepy i wylatuja to bardzo dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tab. platne po sprawdzeniu zawartosci.  arletta1.0@interia.pl

----------


## dzasta332

Witam potrzebuję tabletek żaden lekarz nie chce mi ich przepisać a apteki bez recepty nie wydadzą  :Frown: 
Jeśli jakaś ma na zbyciu proszę o kontakt. wiki332@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robilam aborcje w 14 tygodniu i krwawilam trzy tygodnie, a robilam akcje zestawem. 6 tyg to stanowczo za dlugo, uwazam ze w takim przypadku powinno sie zglosic na lyzeczkowanie, bo organizm ewidentnie nie radzi sobie z oczyszczaniem, tym bardziej jesli wykonujecie akcje samym arthrotekiem


A ja robilam akcje art i moje oczyszczanie trwalo 6tyg, krwawilam najpierw 2 tyg pozniej tydzien przerwy i znow krwawilam ponad 3tyg,tez myslalam ze cos jest nie tak ale beta sapadala, po 5 tyg dopiero test wyszedl negatywny,no i na usg zrobiłam 4 razy i wszystko ladnie sie samo oczyscilo,wiec tak naprawde duzo zalezy od organizmu kobiet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, 12-120, 20-200, org. z apteki z dowodem zakupu i numerem apteki, wysyłka płatne przy odbiorze lub z wcześniejszym otwarciem, 535 027 230

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec,ktoś ma aktualnie dostępny?Pilne


535027230 arthrotec zwykły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pod tym nr zakupicie środki 511-335-331 ja byłam zadowolona zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten numer nie sprzedaje RU, tyle razy juz bylo o tym pisane ! Wciska wam tran, mig400, albo ramistad....oryginalny zestaw z RU powoduje poronienienie po kilku godzinach a nie po kilku dniach i taki zestaw mozna dostac tylko na womenhelp org lub womenonweb org


Ru nie powoduje poronienia po kilku godz.tylko min.24 do 36 godz.a jesli trwa to dłużej to znaczy,że organizm kobiety i płodu jest bardziej silny i odporny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ru nie powoduje poronienia po kilku godz.tylko min.24 do 36 godz.a jesli trwa to dłużej to znaczy,że organizm kobiety i płodu jest bardziej silny i odporny.


Ja nie napisałam, że RU powoduje poronienie po kilku godzinach, tylko że ZESTAW z RU powoduje takie poronienie. Proszę o czytanie ze zrozumieniem....przyjmuje się RU, potem po 24 h 4 tabletki misoprostolu i w ciągu kilku godzin rozpoczyna się poronienie. Dla lepszego oczyszczania i regulowania krwawienia przyjmuje się jeszcze druga dawkę miso (2 tabl.) po 4 godzinach od pierwszej.

----------


## KAROLINA333

Czesc dziewczyny mam pytanie, planujemy to zrobic z moim partnerem w weekend i mam watpliwosci jak najlepiej zazyc tabletki, czy pod jezyk czy dopochowo? Jestem w 7 tyg, boje sie ze moga nastapic komplikacje, ale musze to zrobic, trudno. Będe wdzieczna za jakiekolwiek rozsadne odpowiedzi  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pod tym nr zakupicie środki 511-335-331 ja byłam zadowolona zadowolona



byś chociaż numer zmienił bo strasznie w pamięć zapada a już było pisane że to sciema z RU ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny mam pytanie, planujemy to zrobic z moim partnerem w weekend i mam watpliwosci jak najlepiej zazyc tabletki, czy pod jezyk czy dopochowo? Jestem w 7 tyg, boje sie ze moga nastapic komplikacje, ale musze to zrobic, trudno. Będe wdzieczna za jakiekolwiek rozsadne odpowiedzi




Ja proponuje pod jezyk przepij herbata reszte wypluj, probowalam dopochwowo niestety dawki sa za duze i nie chcialy sie rozpuscic w moim przypadku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny mam pytanie, planujemy to zrobic z moim partnerem w weekend i mam watpliwosci jak najlepiej zazyc tabletki, czy pod jezyk czy dopochowo? Jestem w 7 tyg, boje sie ze moga nastapic komplikacje, ale musze to zrobic, trudno. Będe wdzieczna za jakiekolwiek rozsadne odpowiedzi


Bierzesz po 4 tabletki pod jezyk, trzymasz 30 minut, niczego w tym czasie nie pijesz, bo misoprostol ma sie wchlaniac przez sluzowke.  Po uplywie 30 minut wypluwasz rdzenie, resztki tabletek popijasz. I tak powtarzasz co trzy godziny, do pieciu dawek, maksymalnie 20 tabletek.

----------


## Schatzi

> Bierzesz po 4 tabletki pod jezyk, trzymasz 30 minut, niczego w tym czasie nie pijesz, bo misoprostol ma sie wchlaniac przez sluzowke.  Po uplywie 30 minut wypluwasz rdzenie, resztki tabletek popijasz. I tak powtarzasz co trzy godziny, do pieciu dawek, maksymalnie 20 tabletek.


Pod język 3 x po 4  tabl.  co 3 godziny. Wypluwaj małe tableteczki które zostaną. Nie popijaj- misoprostol wchłania sie przez śluzówkę- potem będziesz pisać, że sie nie udało-popijanie może spowodować przedostanie sie części misoprostolu do układu pokarmowego a tak nie wchłonie sie aby spowodować skurcze macicy do wywolania poronienia jest potrzeba określona dawka misoprostolu, która zawiera sie właśnie w 12 tabletkach-POD JĘZYK dopochwowo bardzo wolno sie rozpuszcza i pozostaje twardy dicofenak- w razie wystąpienia powikłań lekarz wykryje w badaniu te tabletki a wtedy .....hmmm..... domyśl sie co może Cie spotkać w tym kraju aborcja jest karana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pod język 3 x po 4  tabl.  co 3 godziny. Wypluwaj małe tabpteczki które zostaną. Nie popijaj- misoprostol wchłania sie przez śluzówkę- potem będziesz pisać, że sie nie udało-popijanie może spowodować przedostanie sie części misoprostolu do układu pokarmowego a tak nie wchłonie sie aby spowodować skurcze macicy do wywolania poronienia jest potrzeba określona dawka misoprostolu, która zawiera sie właśnie w 12 tabletkach-POD JĘZYK dopochwowo bardzo wolno sie rozpuszcza i pozostaje twardy dicofenak- w razie wystąpienia powikłań lekarz wykryje w badaniu te tabletki a wtedy .....hmmm..... domyśl sie co może Cie spotkać w tym kraju aborcja jest karana



Schatzi..blagam Cie...wiesz ze gdzies dzwoni, ale nie wiesz w ktorym kosciele...po 30 minutach mozna polknac resztki i popic, po wypluciu rdzeni. Najwazniejsze jest te 30 minut kiedy lek sie wchlania przez sluzowke. Druga sprawa - kobieta nie jest karana za wykonanie aborcji na sobie, karane sa osoby pomagajace jej lub ulatwiajace dostep do aborcji, czyli np.lekarz, lub handlarz.

----------


## KAROLINA333

Czyli dopochwowo odpada. Dziekuje wszystkim za odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli dopochwowo odpada. Dziekuje wszystkim za odpowiedz.


możesz oczywiście zastosować dopochwowo, jeśli chcesz, pamiętaj jednak że trzeba lekko zwilżyć tabletki przed włożeniem do pochwy. no i w przypadku konieczności wizyty w szpitalu ( co się bardzo rzadko zdarza) powinnaś usunąć resztki tabletek z pochwy, bo możesz narazić się na nieprzyjemne komentarze, ale absolutnie nikt nie może Cie za to pociągnąć do odpowiedzialności  :Smile:  powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Schatzi

> Schatzi..blagam Cie...wiesz ze gdzies dzwoni, ale nie wiesz w ktorym kosciele...po 30 minutach mozna polknac resztki i popic, po wypluciu rdzeni. Najwazniejsze jest te 30 minut kiedy lek sie wchlania przez sluzowke. Druga sprawa - kobieta nie jest karana za wykonanie aborcji na sobie, karane sa osoby pomagajace jej lub ulatwiajace dostep do aborcji, czyli np.lekarz, lub handlarz.


Wiem gdzie dzwonią i bez ironii proszę. Niepopijanie arthrotecu radzą na WoW - nie chodziło mi o to, że ona będzie karana, ale np będzie musiała odpowiadać na pyt. "skąd miałaś  tabletki?" itp. kiedy ja miałam takie same wątpliwości- w jaki sposób przyjąć arthrotec przegrzebałam chyba ze 20 rożnych for. Czytałam na jakimś forum, że jedna dziewczyna brała dopochwowo, trafiła na pogotowie bo źle sie poczuła lekarz wykrył podczas badania leki -niestety spokoju nie miała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wy pieprzone morderczynie żebyście się tak w piekle za to spaliły!!!! Takie jak wy nie powinny po świecie chodzić !!!!! Takie kurwy jak wy zachodzą w ciążę a jak ktoś chce to nie może!!! Żeby was tak chuj strzelił w piękny dzień !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wy pieprzone morderczynie żebyście się tak w piekle za to spaliły!!!! Takie jak wy nie powinny po świecie chodzić !!!!! Takie kurwy jak wy zachodzą w ciążę a jak ktoś chce to nie może!!! Żeby was tak chuj strzelił w piękny dzień !!!!



to może nawet lepiej że nie możesz się rozmnażać, bo jeszcze byś swoje dziecko takiej pięknej polszczyzny uczyła  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Schatzi

> Wy pieprzone morderczynie żebyście się tak w piekle za to spaliły!!!! Takie jak wy nie powinny po świecie chodzić !!!!! Takie kurwy jak wy zachodzą w ciążę a jak ktoś chce to nie może!!! Żeby was tak chuj strzelił w piękny dzień !!!!


nie dajcie sie dziewczyny sprowokować i nie odpowiadajcie nawet na ten post. niczyja sprawa jest to dlaczego "to" robimy i nikomu to komentować zwłaszcza w tak infantylny i prostacki sposób! Z jakiegoś powodu znalazła to forum a szuka sie "googlując" atrhrotec, poronienie...
szkoda nerw na komentowanie tego postu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na oszusta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://www.oglaszamy24.pl/storage/85/52/9a48fd76.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hahaha co on czopki sprzedaje :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hahaha co on czopki sprzedaje :P


Zwróć uwagę na krzywe napisy na tych lekach to Ru to chyba jakiś paracetamol ten cytotec to jakaś podróba a te czopki to faktycznie już totalne przegięcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj wzielam co 3 h po 4 tabl. po ostatniej dawce po 2 h dostalam lekkiego krwiawienia ktore w nocy ustapilo. pol podpaski. dzis po porannym stosunku lekkie plamienie i nic. wiem ze sie moze dopiero zaczac ale mam jakies zle przeczucia. co myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wlasnie mam tabl pod jezykiem. Rdzenie juz usunelam ale buziaaz mi rosnie od tego. Boje sie cholernie bo nie jestem wytrzymala na bol. Maz kupil mi 2 opak wiec jesli sie powiedzie to odstapie opakowanie w cenie z apteki. Nie wiem skad ceny 100 200 a nawet 400 zl kiedy placilam ok 50 za op. Recepta nie byla potrzebna bo pani w aptece zamowila w hurtowni wczoraj i nie wbila na stan tylko sprzedala nam a roznice miala dla siebie.


Bylabym zainteresowana odkupieniem proszę o szybki kontakt m.Staniszewska @onet.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj wzielam co 3 h po 4 tabl. po ostatniej dawce po 2 h dostalam lekkiego krwiawienia ktore w nocy ustapilo. pol podpaski. dzis po porannym stosunku lekkie plamienie i nic. wiem ze sie moze dopiero zaczac ale mam jakies zle przeczucia. co myslicie?


Co wzięłaś? i skąd miałaś te tabletki? tzn jak je zdobyłaś? Jeśli z jakiegoś nie pewnego źródła to mogło z nimi być coś nie tak. Jeśli jednak miałaś dobre to poczekaj poronienie jeszcze może nastąpić, jeśli tak się nie stanie to za kilka dni powtórz zabieg. A tak na marginesie, który to miesiąc i czy na pewno jesteś w ciąży bo z testami bywa różnie czasem pokazują przekłamany wynik lepiej iść do lekarza aby potwierdzić ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dajcie sie dziewczyny sprowokować i nie odpowiadajcie nawet na ten post. niczyja sprawa jest to dlaczego "to" robimy i nikomu to komentować zwłaszcza w tak infantylny i prostacki sposób! Z jakiegoś powodu znalazła to forum a szuka sie "googlując" atrhrotec, poronienie...
> szkoda nerw na komentowanie tego postu


Ja akurat jestem takiego zdania, że trzeba reagować na takie osoby uświadamiać ich, wychowywać i walczyć z ich umysłowym ograniczeniem.
Słowa te kieruję do owej śmiesznej osóbki plującej jadem i siejącej nienawiść okraszoną wulgaryzmami. Prymitywna śmiesznotko bardzo dobrze, że los pozbawił cię możliwości posiadania potomstwa ponieważ takie osoby pozbawione tolerancji ograniczone umysłowe wulgarne i żyjące w nienawiści do innych powinny być absolutnie bezpłodne. Pomyśl gdybyś miała dziecko na kogo byś je wychowała na takiego smiecia jakim ty jesteś?! ...pewnie tak więc sama widzisz natura zrobiła dobry uczynek dla ludzkości i pozbawiła cię możliowości rozmnazania. Wyobraź sobie, że każda kobieta ma prawo wybory i ma prawo decydować o swoim ciele oraz tym czy chce mieć potomstwo czy nie. Jeśli ktoś nie mam warunków do posiadania dzieci lub nie jest na to gotowy albo nie mam instynktu maciezyńskiego to chyba lepiej że usuwa ciążę niż ma urodzić dziecko. Wiele ograniczonych osób które tu i nie tylko tu agitują mówią no przecież można urodzić i oddać ...tak fajnie tylko jakie życie będzie miało takie dziecko o tym się już nie pisze o tym się nie mówi...dom dziecka, rodziny zastępcze gdzie nie ma żadnej gwarancji że bedzie kochane i dobrze traktowane.Ja osobiście nikomu nie życzyłabym takiego koszmaru. Owszem są pary, które chcą dziecko bo nie mogą mieć własnych, ale nie wszystkie dzieci będą mieć szczęście i trafią do kochającej rodziny.
Proponuję abyś się troszkę dokształciła na ten temat, poczytała o sytuacji dzieci w domach dziecka o rodzinach zastępczych o samych dzieciach ich życiu o kobietach w trudnych sytuacjach o tym jak wygląda rynek pracy w naszym kraju, stosunek pracodawców do kobiet w ciązy, o łamaniu przepisów prawa pracy o opiece socjalnej i nie tylko. Bo widzisz, żeby wydawać takie opinie osądzać innych i obrzucać błotem trzeba mieć ku temu podstawy i jakąś wiedze na dany temat....a u ciebie jak widzę wiedza ogranicza się tylko do tego co mówi ksiądz w kościele stąd te teksty ..."wy ku...wy powinnyście się w piekle smażyć" itd...tam was tak wychowują z tego co wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam panią z numeru 535027230, żadnych przedpłat, odbiór ze sprawdzeniem, opakowanie apteczne z numerem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny... Bardzo sie boje. Mam juz tabletki. Receptę załatwił mi znajomy wet... Chcę je wziąć w piątek wieczorem... To szósty tydzień...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też polecam tą panią z numeru 535027230

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny... Bardzo sie boje. Mam juz tabletki. Receptę załatwił mi znajomy wet... Chcę je wziąć w piątek wieczorem... To szósty tydzień...


Nie boj sie słonce, tez sie balam, naprawde nie ma czego, to jest dopiero 6 tydzien, nie czytaj, ze ktos tam "umieral" po tym, bo to jest niemozliwe. zyjesz raz, wiec pomysl - tabletki czy porod? nie zwlekaj z czasem, zrob to jak najszybciej, do piatku jeszcze czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówiłam z tabletkiporonne.com.pl.

Mają wszystko, Arthrotec, Cytotec, a nawet Mifepriston.

Paczka idzie około 3 dni, ale masz sprawdzony zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam z tabletkiporonne.com.pl.
> 
> Mają wszystko, Arthrotec, Cytotec, a nawet Mifepriston.
> 
> Paczka idzie około 3 dni, ale masz sprawdzony zestaw.


szczerze odradzam....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny! W nocy z piątku na sobotę zażyłam Arthrotec, około 00 ostatnią dawkę, po tym koło 2 doszło do poronienia.. Do dziś krwawiłam normalnie, jednak teraz odczuwam dość silne bóle, do tego dużo mocniej krwawię.. Stąd moje pytanie: Czy lekarz zorientuje się, że do poronienia doszło już kilka dni temu? Chodzi mi o zbędne pytania, typu czemu od razu się nie zgłosiłam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny! W nocy z piątku na sobotę zażyłam Arthrotec, około 00 ostatnią dawkę, po tym koło 2 doszło do poronienia.. Do dziś krwawiłam normalnie, jednak teraz odczuwam dość silne bóle, do tego dużo mocniej krwawię.. Stąd moje pytanie: Czy lekarz zorientuje się, że do poronienia doszło już kilka dni temu? Chodzi mi o zbędne pytania, typu czemu od razu się nie zgłosiłam...


możesz powiedzieć, że okres spóźniał Ci się tydzień, czy 10 dni, ale nie robiłaś testów, bo myślałaś, że to jakieś opóźnienie, bo np. chorowałaś, wyjeżdzałaś, itp. I nagle przyszedł okres kilka dni temu, był jakiś dziwny obfity, no i długo krwawisz a teraz Cię bardzo boli. Nie bagatelizuj tego i koniecznie sie zbadaj

----------


## Schatzi

> Dziewczyny... Bardzo sie boje. Mam juz tabletki. Receptę załatwił mi znajomy wet... Chcę je wziąć w piątek wieczorem... To szósty tydzień...


Nie bój sie, ja tez byłam w 6 tyg. Przeszłam wszystko bardzo "lajtowo". Arthrotec ma ohydny gorzki smak ale poczujesz go po ok 25 min. Przyjęcie dużej dawki tego leku spowoduje dreszcze- u mnie były znośne okryłam sie kocem i dałam rade. Może spowodować tez gorączkę u mnie było 37,5 dopiero po drugiej dawce- utrzymywała sie ok godzinę i przeszło.  Jeśli jeszcze nie rodziłaś to skurcze macicy mogą być dokuczliwe ale podejrzewam, że znośne- dasz rade.  Jeśli zaczniesz plamic, krwawic tzn, że nastąpiło poronienie, ale KONIECZNE jest to sprawdzenie badaniem. Dwa dni "po" zrób sobie USG i beta hCG. Tylko tak sie dowiesz czy sie udało. Nie panikuj Skarbie, obserwuj sie i nastaw sie pozytywnie do tego. Wszystko dzieje sie w głowie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz powiedzieć, że okres spóźniał Ci się tydzień, czy 10 dni, ale nie robiłaś testów, bo myślałaś, że to jakieś opóźnienie, bo np. chorowałaś, wyjeżdzałaś, itp. I nagle przyszedł okres kilka dni temu, był jakiś dziwny obfity, no i długo krwawisz a teraz Cię bardzo boli. Nie bagatelizuj tego i koniecznie sie zbadaj


    A powiedzmy, jakbym powiedziała, że do poronienia doszło wczoraj, to czy też się zorientuje, że dawniej? Bo u każdej kobiety niby macica się w różnym tempie oczyszcza. A obawiam się, że dziś już dłużej nie wytrzymam, a ginekologa żadnego o tej porze nie znajdę, więc jedyne wyjście izba przyjęć ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do Was pytanie, bylam u ginekologa wykryl ciaze, jestem pewna ze poronilam, tylko nie wiem co mam powiedziec mojemu lekarzowi. Moge powiedziec ze bylam w szpitalu ale nie zgodzialm sie na wylyzeczkowanie, a teraz przyszlam zobaczyc czy jest wszystko w porzadku, czy lepiej do innego isc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam tak was potczytałam i mam problem bo nigdzie nie moge tego leku dostać  :Frown:  byłamw kilku aptekach i panie na mnie patrzyły jak na wariatkę i nie wiem co robic boję się zamówić przez internet a potrzebuje tona wczoraj że tak powiem czy byłby ktoś z was wstanie mi pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam tak was potczytałam i mam problem bo nigdzie nie moge tego leku dostać  byłamw kilku aptekach i panie na mnie patrzyły jak na wariatkę i nie wiem co robic boję się zamówić przez internet a potrzebuje tona wczoraj że tak powiem czy byłby ktoś z was wstanie mi pomóc?


Witam , ja mam na sprzedanie . Odezwij się na ten nr. 535027230

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Mam całe opakowanie do sprzedania 20szt z apteki . Mam także dowód zakupu .

 Mój mail aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl   sprzedam opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co wzięłaś? i skąd miałaś te tabletki? tzn jak je zdobyłaś? Jeśli z jakiegoś nie pewnego źródła to mogło z nimi być coś nie tak. Jeśli jednak miałaś dobre to poczekaj poronienie jeszcze może nastąpić, jeśli tak się nie stanie to za kilka dni powtórz zabieg. A tak na marginesie, który to miesiąc i czy na pewno jesteś w ciąży bo z testami bywa różnie czasem pokazują przekłamany wynik lepiej iść do lekarza aby potwierdzić ciążę.


Troszke sie naczytalan noogladalam i to byly te tabletki. Z neta. Jestem. Bylam u lekarza i na usg widzial sam woreczek plodowy. czyli teraz ok 7 tyg. I praktycznie nie odczuwalam skutkow leku. lekkie skurcze, jakby mnie w zaladku ssalo, lekko podwyzszona temp 37.3. jest to juz drugi dzien po i chyba bede zamawiac na nowo :Frown:

----------


## gość 2587

Witam, jeżeli chodzi o zakup Arthrotec , wystarczy iść do lekarza rodzinnego , tak zrobił mój mąż skarżąc się na bóle pleców i powiedział że poprzedni lekarz mu je przepisał i pomagało .Bez najmniejszego problemu receptę otrzymał, cena około 50 złotych a nie 200 jak co u niektórych. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny. Ile tabletek pod język co ile? Co z połykaniem śliny w czasie, w którym trzymamy tabletki pod językiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 sztuki co 3h, np.: o godzinie 12, 15 i 18 i trzymać w buzi przez pół godziny. Nie da rady żeby się nie ślinić przy tym, przynajmniej pod koniec. Ma się wchłaniać przez śluzówkę dlatego nie można tak po prostu połknąć tych tabletek, Silne przełykałam tylko tak po trochu żeby wszystkiego nie połknąć i przez te pól godziny coś tam pod tym językiem cały czas było. Przynajmniej ja tak robiłam i udało się :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Troszke sie naczytalan noogladalam i to byly te tabletki. Z neta. Jestem. Bylam u lekarza i na usg widzial sam woreczek plodowy. czyli teraz ok 7 tyg. I praktycznie nie odczuwalam skutkow leku. lekkie skurcze, jakby mnie w zaladku ssalo, lekko podwyzszona temp 37.3. jest to juz drugi dzien po i chyba bede zamawiac na nowo


To fatalnie, u mnie było tak, że ruszyło po 3 dawce, powiedzmy, ale tak naprawdę to niezły hardcore rozegrał się dopiero po 3 dniach i wtedy poszło jak trzeba więc myślę, że poczekaj jeszcze ok 2 dni jeśli naprawdę nic się nie wydarzy to faktycznie będziesz musiała spróbować znowu z tymi tabletkami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To fatalnie, u mnie było tak, że ruszyło po 3 dawce, powiedzmy, ale tak naprawdę to niezły hardcore rozegrał się dopiero po 3 dniach i wtedy poszło jak trzeba więc myślę, że poczekaj jeszcze ok 2 dni jeśli naprawdę nic się nie wydarzy to faktycznie będziesz musiała spróbować znowu z tymi tabletkami.


Juz zamowione. Przyjda w pn wiec do tego czasu sie okaze. Ze sprzedarza nie bd trudno :Smile:  
Ahh.. :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietki,jestem po 1 dawce Arthrotecu Forte doustnie, wzięłam o 15.Mam bóle jak przy miesiączce, biegunke i nudności. Wyczytałam,że można wziąć te tabletki rownież dopochwowo, to prawda?A co wtedy z diklofenakiem który biorąc tabletki doustnie sie wypluwa?Opcja dopochwowa dla mnie lepsza,bo po wzięciu tabl doustnie o mało nie zwymiotowałam przez ich gorzki i ohydny smak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietki,jestem po 1 dawce Arthrotecu Forte doustnie, wzięłam o 15.Mam bóle jak przy miesiączce, biegunke i nudności. Wyczytałam,że można wziąć te tabletki rownież dopochwowo, to prawda?A co wtedy z diklofenakiem który biorąc tabletki doustnie sie wypluwa?Opcja dopochwowa dla mnie lepsza,bo po wzięciu tabl doustnie o mało nie zwymiotowałam przez ich gorzki i ohydny smak.


Można delikatnie rozkroić tabletkę i da się wyjąć ten diklofenac. Z tego co tu dziewczyny pisały i też o tym jest na stronie WOW to tego diklofenacu nie powinno się połykać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za 30 min kolejna dawka, dam rade doustnie, trudno.Mam delikatne plamienia i dosyc uciążliwe skurcze.Paracetamol przeciwbólowo mozna zarzyć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za 30 min kolejna dawka, dam rade doustnie, trudno.Mam delikatne plamienia i dosyc uciążliwe skurcze.Paracetamol przeciwbólowo mozna zarzyć ?


tak, paracetamol, ibuprom nawet ketonal wszystkie leki przeciwbólowe z grupy niesteroidowych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za 30 min kolejna dawka, dam rade doustnie, trudno.Mam delikatne plamienia i dosyc uciążliwe skurcze.Paracetamol przeciwbólowo mozna zarzyć ?


możesz wziąć paracetamol

włóż po dwie tabletki miedzy dziąsło a policzek z każdej strony, nie będzie tak czuć smaku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za dobre rady,zaraz zażyję coś przeciwbólowego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, jak właściwie konkretnie zażyć Arthrotec? bardzo proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

który jest lepszy, arthrotec czy arthrotec forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niby zawartosc taka sama ale wszyscy "dzialają" na zwykłym..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby zawartosc taka sama ale wszyscy "dzialają" na zwykłym..


wszyscy? na forum były odpowiedzi że był stosowany arthrotec forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam forte,jestem 3 godziny po ostatniej dawce.Mam nadzieję,że się udało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie jeśli z krwi poziom beta hc wynosi 1.0 to nie ma ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam forte,jestem 3 godziny po ostatniej dawce.Mam nadzieję,że się udało


mam pytanie jak się czułaś czujesz? ja byłam wczoraj u gin i powiedział mi dwie tabletki dopochwowo co 6 godz ,chcę to zrobic jutro ale strasznie się boję czy nic mi się nie stanie proszę pomóż..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie jeśli z krwi poziom beta hc wynosi 1.0 to nie ma ciąży?


z tego co ja się orientuje to nie Jesteś w ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, nie wiem co wy tak panikujecie . Lek jest dostępny w każdej aptece a nawet jak nie ma to można poprosić u farmaceuty o zamówienie. Ja mam 2 dzieci i chwilowo wystarczy ( 10 i 5 ) . Pierwszy raz wzięłam arthrotec jakieś 3-4 lata temu , dostałam od farmaceuty bez problemu 10 tabletek . Musicie wziąć minimum 0,8 mg misiprostolu więc 4 tabletki . Za pierwszym razem ja wzięłam  4 dopochwowo i 4 doustnie a po 2 godzinach następne 2 doustnie . Rano miałam z głowy. Delikatne skurcze , delikatne krwawienie ... Ucieszyłam się,że to działa . Byłam 3-5 tygodniu . Od razu kupiłam drugie opakowanie na zapas tym razem forte 20 sztuk ( farmaceutce mówiłam,że dla matki na stawy bo przy zmianach pogody bolą ją kolana - reklamy pomagają co powiedzieć   ) i dopiero wczoraj użyłam po raz 2 . po tych 3 latach . tym razem nie dawałam dopochwowo bo uznałam,że to bez sensu ,że tam i tak się długo rozpuszcza a do tego moim zdaniem to trzeba mieć w środku, we krwi więc wczoraj na wieczór wzięłam najpierw 5 tabletek więc 5x0,2 misoprostolu  i po 2 godzinach dobrałam jeszcze 1 tabletkę na wzmocnienie skurczy  . Rano dostałam delikatnego krwotoku jak przy miesiączce  i po kłopocie . Planuję 3 dziecko ale jeszcze nie teraz, może za rok lub 2 jak młodsza do podstawówki pójdzie  A na razie zostało mi jeszcze pół opakowania na ewentualną kolejną akcję w razie czego  .  Pozdrawiam i nie panikujcie tak.


Super, gratulacje. Zastanawiam się, jaką jesteś matką i w jaki sposób traktujesz swoje dzieci, jeśli jesteś skłonna do zabijania kolejnych z takim spokojem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super, gratulacje. Zastanawiam się, jaką jesteś matką i w jaki sposób traktujesz swoje dzieci, jeśli jesteś skłonna do zabijania kolejnych z takim spokojem.


nie oceniaj bo każdy ma prawo decydować o sobie ,są różne sytuacje w życiu dla którego to robimy... ja też mam dzieci i nie uważam abym była złą mamą wręcz przeciwnie. i nie potrzebujemy tu takich porad jak twoja bo każda z nas ma samokrytykę i to my będziemy do końca życia myśleć o tym!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 17 pierwsza dawka cytotec i nic o 20 druga dawka i tez nic to 5 tc.skurcze mam i biegunkę nic po za tym została mi ostatnia dawka ale mam też arthrotec.czy użyć go dopochwowo a cytotec pod język?  Pomocy.


powyższy cytat jest mój sprzed tygodnia. napiszę jak to było u mnie bo większość osób pisze że szybko ma krwawienie i jest po wszystkim u mnie było inaczej. OM 09. 01. brak okresu szok panika a jestem przed 40-stką .
09.02 test dwie kreski ginekolog -hcg
10.02 HCG 2546 - ciąża , temp.37.5
12.02 temp.37,5 godz.17 , 20 , 23 c**** kupiłam spod tego numeru 696697190 (oszust jeśli chodzi o RU, c****** był prawdziwy wydałam ponad 460 zł ) delikatne skurcze biegunka dreszcze ,2w nocy A*****(kupiony w aptece na farcie , bez recepty ) 4 pod język +4 dopochwowo i nic
14.02 temp.37,0 zentel na robaki on uszkadza (#), USG zarodka nie widać z wyliczeń lekarza to 4,4tc z moich 5,2tc. delikatne krwawienie
15.02 temp.37,0 podczas kąpieli najpierw mała ilość śluzu podbarwiona krwią a za moment twarda bordowa fasolka wielkości ok.4mm x 3mm( oczywiście kąpiele codzienne we wrzątku i silne masowanie podbrzusza )
16.02 temp.36,8 HCG 538,1 delikatne krwawienie, ginekolog-czekamy
17.02 temp.37,2 skurcze i większe krwawienie jak przy miesiączce
18.02 temp. 36,4 krwawienie jak przy miesiączce
19.02 temp. 36,4 HCG 146,9 krwawienie jak przy miesiączce 
20.02 temp. 36,4 ginekolog -jest pewnie po wszystkim bo HCG dobrze spada  , macica nadal się oczyszcza więc krwawię mam czasami delikatne skurcze , jest dobrze.
Jeżeli macie tylko możliwość konsultujcie się ze swoim lekarzem żeby wiedzieć co się dzieje .
Ja jeszcze brałam po 10 tabletek witaminy C dziennie żeby zakwasić organizm,oraz 10 tabletek witaminy A-hasco żeby w razie czego uszkodzić (#) to już było bez porozumienia z lekarzem .
Na 3 marca mam wizytę USG żeby zobaczyć czy wszystko się ładnie oczyściło.
Jak widzicie u mnie nie było żadnego silnego krwawienia ani krwotoku wszystko poszło pomału i delikatnie , każdy organizm jest inny i czasem macica potrzebuje trochę więcej czasu żeby zareagować na lek . Mam nadzieję że moje wypociny komuś pomogą.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie jeśli z krwi poziom beta hc wynosi 1.0 to nie ma ciąży?


najprawdopodobniej nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;89025]powyższy cytat jest mój sprzed tygodnia. napiszę jak to było u mnie bo większość osób pisze że szybko ma krwawienie i jest po wszystkim u mnie było inaczej. OM 09. 01. brak okresu szok panika a jestem przed 40-stką .
09.02 test dwie kreski ginekolog -hcg
10.02 HCG 2546 - ciąża , temp.37.5
12.02 temp.37,5 godz.17 , 20 , 23 c**** kupiłam spod tego numeru 696697190 (oszust jeśli chodzi o RU, c****** był prawdziwy wydałam ponad 460 zł ) delikatne skurcze biegunka dreszcze ,2w nocy A*****(kupiony w aptece na farcie , bez recepty ) 4 pod język +4 dopochwowo i nic
14.02 temp.37,0 zentel na robaki on uszkadza (#), USG zarodka nie widać z wyliczeń lekarza to 4,4tc z moich 5,2tc. delikatne krwawienie
15.02 temp.37,0 podczas kąpieli najpierw mała ilość śluzu podbarwiona krwią a za moment twarda bordowa fasolka wielkości ok.4mm x 3mm( oczywiście kąpiele codzienne we wrzątku i silne masowanie podbrzusza )
16.02 temp.36,8 HCG 538,1 delikatne krwawienie, ginekolog-czekamy
17.02 temp.37,2 skurcze i większe krwawienie jak przy miesiączce
18.02 temp. 36,4 krwawienie jak przy miesiączce
19.02 temp. 36,4 HCG 146,9 krwawienie jak przy miesiączce 
20.02 temp. 36,4 ginekolog -jest pewnie po wszystkim bo HCG dobrze spada  , macica nadal się oczyszcza więc krwawię mam czasami delikatne skurcze , jest dobrze. Dzisiaj dopiero zaczynają wychodzić skrzepy i krwawienie jest sporo większe.

Jeżeli macie tylko możliwość konsultujcie się ze swoim lekarzem żeby wiedzieć co się dzieje .
Ja jeszcze brałam po 10 tabletek witaminy C dziennie żeby zakwasić organizm,oraz 10 tabletek witaminy A-hasco żeby w razie czego uszkodzić (#) to już było bez porozumienia z lekarzem .
Na 3 marca mam wizytę USG żeby zobaczyć czy wszystko się ładnie oczyściło.
Jak widzicie u mnie nie było żadnego silnego krwawienia ani krwotoku wszystko poszło pomału i delikatnie , każdy organizm jest inny i czasem macica potrzebuje trochę więcej czasu żeby zareagować na lek . Mam nadzieję że moje wypociny komuś pomogą.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka postów wcześniej pisałam że wzięłam łącznie 24 tabletki i nic !
Napiszę jak to było u mnie bo większość osób pisze że szybko ma krwawienie i jest po wszystkim u mnie było inaczej.
 OM 09. 01. brak okresu szok panika a jestem przed 40-stką .
09.02 test dwie kreski ginekolog -hcg
10.02 HCG 2546 - ciąża , temp.37.5
12.02 temp.37,5 godz.17 , 20 , 23 c**** kupiłam spod tego numeru 696697190 (oszust jeśli chodzi o RU, c****** był prawdziwy wydałam ponad 460 zł ) delikatne skurcze biegunka dreszcze ,2w nocy A*****(kupiony w aptece na farcie , bez recepty ) 4 pod język +4 dopochwowo i nic
14.02 temp.37,0 zentel na robaki on uszkadza (#), USG zarodka nie widać z wyliczeń lekarza to 4,4tc z moich 5,2tc. delikatne krwawienie
15.02 temp.37,0 podczas kąpieli najpierw mała ilość śluzu podbarwiona krwią a za moment twarda bordowa fasolka wielkości ok.4mm x 3mm( oczywiście kąpiele codzienne we wrzątku i silne masowanie podbrzusza )
16.02 temp.36,8 HCG 538,1 delikatne krwawienie, ginekolog-czekamy
17.02 temp.37,2 skurcze i większe krwawienie jak przy miesiączce
18.02 temp. 36,4 krwawienie jak przy miesiączce
19.02 temp. 36,4 HCG 146,9 krwawienie jak przy miesiączce 
20.02 temp. 36,4 ginekolog -jest pewnie po wszystkim bo HCG dobrze spada  , macica nadal się oczyszcza więc krwawię mam czasami delikatne skurcze , jest dobrze. Dzisiaj dopiero zaczynają wychodzić skrzepy i krwawienie jest sporo większe.

Jeżeli macie tylko możliwość konsultujcie się ze swoim lekarzem żeby wiedzieć co się dzieje .
Ja jeszcze brałam po 10 tabletek witaminy C dziennie żeby zakwasić organizm,oraz 10 tabletek witaminy A-hasco żeby w razie czego uszkodzić (#) to już było bez porozumienia z lekarzem .
Na 3 marca mam wizytę USG żeby zobaczyć czy wszystko się ładnie oczyściło.
Jak widzicie u mnie nie było żadnego silnego krwawienia ani krwotoku wszystko poszło pomału i delikatnie , każdy organizm jest inny i czasem macica potrzebuje trochę więcej czasu żeby zareagować na lek . Mam nadzieję że moje wypociny komuś pomogą.  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny proszę napiszcie czy dwie do pochwy wystarczą czy nie??? tak co 5, 6 godz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny proszę napiszcie czy dwie do pochwy wystarczą czy nie??? tak co 5, 6 godz?


cieżko powiedzieć i nikt ci tego nie zagwarantuje poczytaj wcześniejsze posty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cieżko powiedzieć i nikt ci tego nie zagwarantuje poczytaj wcześniejsze posty


przyglądam się temu blogowi od kilku dni ,chcę to zrobić jutro rano mój ginekolog tak powiedział że tylko dopochwowo ale własnie z tego co tu czytam to większośc brała też doustnie ;( strasznie się boję ale jestem zdecydowana i muszę spróbować .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przyglądam się temu blogowi od kilku dni ,chcę to zrobić jutro rano mój ginekolog tak powiedział że tylko dopochwowo ale własnie z tego co tu czytam to większośc brała też doustnie ;( strasznie się boję ale jestem zdecydowana i muszę spróbować .


jesli masz A******* to przetnij tabletkę na pół wyjmij rdzenie czyli diclofenac i wyrzuć i zakładaj dopochwowo jak najgłębiej pod macicę. słuchaj lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobietki,pisałam do Was wczoraj podczas brania Art. i nie wiem czy się udało...Wyglądało to tak: 
Dodam że jestem w 5-6 tc. 
1 dawka 4 tabl doustnie o 15, po niecałej godzinie delikatne skurcze, bóle, gorączka i biegunka-krwawienie delikatne i małe skrzepy. 2 dawka o 18 też doustnie, bardzo silne bóle i skurcze,bardzo obfite krwawienia, nudności, gorączka i biegunka.Po 1,5 h po 2 dawce wyleciało ze mnie na toalecie kilka dużych skrzepów, jeden największy ok 7-8 cm ale żadnego zarodka nie widziałam.Po drugiej dawce na prawde mialam wrażenie że to co miało wyjść to wyszło.3 dawka o 21, też doustnie.Znów gorączka,nudności,bóle troszke wieksze niz przy miesiączce,krwawienie tez jak przy pierwszych dniach okresu.Całą noc krwawiłam i do teraz tak jest,niezbyt obficie ale jest i cały czas pobolewa podbrzusze jak przy miesiączce...
Czy myślicie że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej kobietki,pisałam do Was wczoraj podczas brania Art. i nie wiem czy się udało...Wyglądało to tak: 
> Dodam że jestem w 5-6 tc. 
> 1 dawka 4 tabl doustnie o 15, po niecałej godzinie delikatne skurcze, bóle, gorączka i biegunka-krwawienie delikatne i małe skrzepy. 2 dawka o 18 też doustnie, bardzo silne bóle i skurcze,bardzo obfite krwawienia, nudności, gorączka i biegunka.Po 1,5 h po 2 dawce wyleciało ze mnie na toalecie kilka dużych skrzepów, jeden największy ok 7-8 cm ale żadnego zarodka nie widziałam.Po drugiej dawce na prawde mialam wrażenie że to co miało wyjść to wyszło.3 dawka o 21, też doustnie.Znów gorączka,nudności,bóle troszke wieksze niz przy miesiączce,krwawienie tez jak przy pierwszych dniach okresu.Całą noc krwawiłam i do teraz tak jest,niezbyt obficie ale jest i cały czas pobolewa podbrzusze jak przy miesiączce...
> Czy myślicie że się udało?


tylko usg to potwierdzi a robiłas wczesniej HCG JEŚLI TAK to zrób ponownie i jak będzie spadek to znaczy ze się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko usg to potwierdzi a robiłas wczesniej HCG JEŚLI TAK to zrób ponownie i jak będzie spadek to znaczy ze się udało



Nie robiłam.Poczekam do poniedziałku,niech macica się jeszcze trochę oczyści i pójdę na usg lub na badanie krwi hcg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie robiłam.Poczekam do poniedziałku,niech macica się jeszcze trochę oczyści i pójdę na usg lub na badanie krwi hcg.


powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec 20szt wysylka pobraniowa ze spr zawartosci barcelona1237@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie robiłam.Poczekam do poniedziałku,niech macica się jeszcze trochę oczyści i pójdę na usg lub na badanie krwi hcg.


Trzymam kciuki mam nadzieję że Ci się udało ja zaczynam jutro ale strasznie się boję żeby było  ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jesli masz A******* to przetnij tabletkę na pół wyjmij rdzenie czyli diclofenac i wyrzuć i zakładaj dopochwowo jak najgłębiej pod macicę. słuchaj lekarza


dziś wieczorem mam go odebrać w aptece, możesz mi wytłumaczyć czemu usuwa się ten diclofenac bo lekarz nic nie wspominał???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziś wieczorem mam go odebrać w aptece, możesz mi wytłumaczyć czemu usuwa się ten diclofenac bo lekarz nic nie wspominał???


ponieważ diclofenac łagodzi skurcze ( a tu nie o to przecież chodzi ) i jest silnie przeciwbólowym lekiem ja go brałam na ataki nerki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ponieważ diclofenac łagodzi skurcze ( a tu nie o to przecież chodzi ) i jest silnie przeciwbólowym lekiem ja go brałam na ataki nerki


rozumiem ,wielkie dzięki za podpowiedź.

----------


## Schatzi

> wszyscy? na forum były odpowiedzi że był stosowany arthrotec forte


Arthrotec50 - zwykły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich , dziś dostałam tabletki i strasznie się boje  :Frown:  jak odbierałam paczkę aż ręce mi się trzęsły :Frown: chciałam was zapytać czy po tym wszystkim łatwo wrócić do normalności? Nie zdecydowałabym się na ten krok  gdybym nie miała wyboru ale choć decyzji nie zmienię boje się że się że nie dam rady sobie z tym później poradzić  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie od stosunku najlepiej zrobić test ciążowy np. paskowy czy strumieniowy i test z krwi na beta hcg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanówcie się morderczynie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do prawdy. Myślisz Ten rysunek i twoje słowa slowa odwioda kogoś od decyzji? 
Idź lepiej w domach Dziecka pomagaj, tam się bardziej przyda umiejętność Rysowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Straszna szkoda, ze Ciebie nikt nie wyskrobal. Jesli nie Twoja sprawa nie wpierdalaj sie w nie swoje zycie i pilnuj swojej dupy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co wchodzicie na takie fora!!!! Nie wiecie czym kierują się kobiety dokonując takiego wyboru!!! Czy myślicie że to łatwa decyzja??? Dopóki nie stanie ktoś w sytuacji gdzie musi podjąć tak ważną decyzję nie powinien się wypowiadać!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanówcie się morderczynie!


Ty cwaniaro co wklejasz te propagandowe obrazki daj mi na chleb, zapłać mi mieszkanie, znajdź mi prace, itd...to nie będę usuwać! Zatrudnisz mnie w 6 tyg ciąży żebym miała z czego żyć??? Nie! to sper....dalaj bogata kurwo. której się nudzi i sieje propagandę w porozumieniu ze swoim nawiedzonym księżulkiem pedofilem z parafii w Pcimiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

popieram koleżankę wyżej, jak ktoś nie wie, jaki ktoś ma problem to niech się nie wypowiada. każdy ma swoje życie i musi mieć powód w którym decyduje się na taką decyzję a nie inną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> popieram koleżankę wyżej, jak ktoś nie wie, jaki ktoś ma problem to niech się nie wypowiada. każdy ma swoje życie i musi mieć powód w którym decyduje się na taką decyzję a nie inną.


One tego nie rozumieją siedzą sobie w bogatym domu pozbawione problemów i jedyne o czym myślą to czy jutro zdąży do kosmetyczki i jaką sobie tym razem kieckę kupi tą za 2tys. a może tą za 3tys. Ich bogaci mężowie mają firmy zatrudniają białych murzynów za 6zł/h na śmieciową umowę i tak zbijają grubą kasę na nieszczęściu i wyzysku. A potem nagle wchodzi tu i wielce zdziwiona i oburzona jedna z drugą jak to tak można usuwać ciążę itd...A no można jak mój chłop pracując u twojego oszusta i wyzyskiwacza dostaje 1200 na miesiąc z czego trzeba opłacić czynsz i media 800zł to co mamy zrobić?! Szkoda nerwów na takich debili i ludzi umysłowo ograniczonych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy lubi oceniać innych nie zagłębiając się w sytuację, zresztą skoro do 12tyg ciąży jest to legalne w większości krajów to kobieta która się decyduje na taki krok nie robi nic wbrew prawu. A że nasze państwo jest zacofane a ludzie nietolerancyjni jest tak jak jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich , dziś dostałam tabletki i strasznie się boje  jak odbierałam paczkę aż ręce mi się trzęsłychciałam was zapytać czy po tym wszystkim łatwo wrócić do normalności? Nie zdecydowałabym się na ten krok  gdybym nie miała wyboru ale choć decyzji nie zmienię boje się że się że nie dam rady sobie z tym później poradzić


Jeżeli podjęłaś decyzje świadomie to sobie z tym poradzisz.Ja wczoraj brałam te tabletki i dzis już czuje się dobrze, mam tylko lekkie krwawienie jak przy miesiączce.Co do stanu psychicznego...Wywody o zabijaniu nienarodzonych dzieci itp to gruba przesada wg mnie.Każda z nas ma własny mózg, inną sytuacje życiową, materialną i nikt nie ma prawa nam czegokolwiek zabronić tym bardziej,że ingerujemy tabletkami we własne ciało i nie robimy nikomu krzywdy.Zarodek kilku tygodniowy, nawet 10 to nie człowiek tylko zarodek i musisz myśleć o tym w ten sposób. Masz przyszłość przed sobą i donoszenie niechcianej ciąży wywołało by więcej szkód dla Ciebie i tego dziecka niż jego usunięcie.Ja teraz modle się aby kuracja z wczoraj przyniosła skutek,sprawdze to u ginekologa w pn. W razie pytan pisz bez wahania ilona139@wp.pl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za słowa otuchy, mąż będzie przy mnie w nocy i jutrzejszy dzień, ale i tak jakieś obawy mam że moja psychika się skrószy   :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajmy się ponieść tym bezsensownym niby zabijaniem, ja jestem szczęśliwą mamą i już spełnioną :Wink:  w wielu krajach jak koleżanka pisała jest to legalne do 12 tygodnia i ja to popieram, mamy zacofany kraj jak widać po koleżance co wkleja te bezsensowne zdjęcia ,i serio jak już tak pragnie pomagać to w domach dziecka jest komu..... pisałam już wyżej że przyglądam sie temu blogowi od kilku dni, i na prawdę nie potrzeba Nas tu oceniać bo same mamy samokrytykę .Odebrałam o 19 Arthrotek forte zaczynam rano i ubolewam nad tym że same musimy sobie z tym radzić w tak zacofanym kraju....trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za słowa otuchy, mąż będzie przy mnie w nocy i jutrzejszy dzień, ale i tak jakieś obawy mam że moja psychika się skrószy


będzie dobrze, ja zaczynam rano bo niestety boję się na noc ale widzę że dziewczyny dają radę to i my damy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie czytajcie tych bab ktore w głowach maja jak zaorać chłopa by zaszły w ciaze,bo nie mogą zajsc wiec sa zazdrosne,a zezazdrosci wypisuja głupoty obrazaja nas bo tylko tyle moga.Kazda dziewczyna czy kobieta jest swiadoma swojej decyzji i zna najlepiej swoja sytułacje zyciowa wiec decyzja nalęzy do niej a nie do jakis wariatek ktore nie umieją poradzic sobie z wlasnym problemem.Nie jedna z nas ma juz dzieciaczki i boryka sie nie zjednym problemem zyciowym,one tego jeszcze nie przezyły wiec musza gdzies wypisywac swoje chore myśli,i myslą ze to co pisza to któraś z nas wezmie siobie do siebie,ja mam to głeboko w dupie co one pisza .A Antykoncepcja zawodzi i zawodzić bedzie,a sex jest tez dla ludzi a nie tylko dla zwierząt ..   ABORCJA POWINNA  BYC LEGALNA .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli sa tu dziewczynt ktore tto zrobily w 10 tyg liczac od miesiaczki a ja jestem w 8 licxac od zaplodjienuenia a w 10 od miesiaczki.. chvialabym wiedziec czy bylo to bardzo bolesne i jaki byl przebieg i czy 12 tabl starczylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam na usg udało sie. nie jestem w ciąży ale martwi mnie że od zabiegu przytyłam 3,5kg :Frown:  czy to możliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietki nie wytrzymałam zażyłam pierwszą dawkę

----------


## KAROLINA333

Ja jestem po drugiej dawcę zaraz czeka mne trzecia. Czy to normalne ze po tych tabletkach drętwienie twarz?...wszystko mnie boli policzki szczeka podniebienie. Ale jakis wytrzymać trzeba. Na razie sa tylko dreszcze bóle brzucha i obfite krwawienie. Niestety bez żadnych skrzepów na razie. Mam nadzieje ze sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli zażyłaś arthrotec to wystarczyło delikadnie rozkroić tabletkę i wyjąć rdzeń czyli ten środek. To diclofenac którego raczej nie powinno się połykać a raczej wyrzucić. On może powoduje ten goszki smak pieczenie lub podrażnienie policzków języka itd..Pisało o tym na tym forum wielokrotnie i nie tylko tu. Ja radzę przed zażyciem arthrotecu dobrze sobie poczytać co i jak bo tu i na stronie WOW wszystko jest dokładnie opisane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny  i ja niestety  musialam ratowac sie  ratowac arthrotecem.kazda napewno inaczej to przechodzi ale opisze jak bylo u mnie....balam sie strasznie ale jak czytalam na wiekszosci forach  tak zrobilam tzn 3 tabletki dopochwowo.po 3 godzinach chcialam znowu wlozyc 3 tabletki ale ajpierw postanowilam sie umyc i z ciekawosi wsadzilam palce w pochwe i zorientowalam sie ze te  tabletki sie nie rozpuscily pomimo ze wkladalam je 2.45 godziny temu....zaczelam sobie  robic na podbrzuszu oklady z goracej wody i po niespelna 15 minutach poczulam ze leci mi krew.nawet brzuch mnie nie bolal.mam jeszcze spore krwawienie ale to podobno ormalne-bylam w 6 tyg ciazy.jesli ktoras nie ma mozliwosci zalatwienia recepy na tabletki odsrzedam swoje  kupowane normalnie w aptece tylko ze ja mam te forte.prosze w tej sprawie pierw o sms 662015847

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wziełam w nocy dwie dawki dopochwowo obudziłam się cała we krwi nic w nocy nie czułam ,wypadł ze mnie skrzep a w środku coś niby białe przejrzyste taki pęcherzyk jakby ale nie jestem pewna czy to to .... pomóżcie  :Frown:  brać jeszcze jedną dawke ???? teraz bardzo krwawie i boli :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moj post jest przed twoim.mam tak samo al nie bede brac kolejnych dawek bo juz po wszystkim.sylwia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już po wszystkim? 
A widzialyscie zarodki i jesteście tego pewne?
Ciąża to nie tylko pecherzyk, to też grupa warstwa endometrium przygotowana przez macice na przyjęcie zarodka. 
Tego też koniecznie musimy się pozbyć, ni chyba że nie przeszkadza wam wizja zabiegu lyzeczkowania w znieczuleniu ogólnym...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wziełam to do dłoni pod lekką wodę wydlądało na zarodek pęcherzyk coś było w środku ale oderwało się od skrzepu i wyrzuciłam do wc ;( strach mnie obleciał ale oby to było to.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mialam podobnie ale teraz to juz sama nie jestem pewna-uwazacie ze powinno sie wziasc kolejna dawke nawet jak sporo sie krwawi?sylwia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie tylko tak uważam, ale tak jest napisane w wytycznych i raportach dotyczących bezpiecznej aborcji farmakologicznej. 
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu należy wziąć  minimum trzy dawki po cztery tabletki Misoprostolu. 
Mało tego, nawet jak wydaje ci się ze widziałaś zarodek, musisz iść potwierdzić u lekarza czy do poronienia faktycznie doszło. 
Działanie arthrotecu bywa złudne, w rzadkich przypadkach mimo krwawienia ciąża dalej trwa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie tylko tak uważam, ale tak jest napisane w wytycznych i raportach dotyczących bezpiecznej aborcji farmakologicznej. 
> Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu należy wziąć  minimum trzy dawki po cztery tabletki Misoprostolu. 
> Mało tego, nawet jak wydaje ci się ze widziałaś zarodek, musisz iść potwierdzić u lekarza czy do poronienia faktycznie doszło. 
> Działanie arthrotecu bywa złudne, w rzadkich przypadkach mimo krwawienia ciąża dalej trwa...


jestem pewna w 90% że to był zarodek ,ja brałam Art*** dla pewności wezmę jeszcze  jedną dawke i w poniedziałek sprawdzę u ginekologa..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobitki, pisałam wczoraj że mam zamiar zażyć leki w nocy w obecności męża i tak też zrobiła. Pierwsza dawka o 23- po 5min czułam jak zaczyna rozpuszczać się tabletka, po 10min miałam chęć to wypluć takie to ochydne!!! a język mam tak podrażniony że hej myślałam że mi go wypali po jakiś 35min połknełam jeden z tych rdzeni resztę wyplułam. Zaczełam czuć lekki ból podobny do bólu podczas miesiączki i jak wszystkie wnętrzności mi się przewracają no i pojawiły się u mnie dreszcze. Drugą dawkę zażyłam o 2w nocy znów ten ochydny smak ale jakoś powstrzymałam się od ich wyplucia. Po jakiś 20min dostałam biegunki i pojawiło się tylko odrobina kropelek krwi. Następną dawkę wziełam o 5rano ale przysnełam!!! więc tabletki miałam pod językiem jakieś 40min do przebudzenia i w 5min postarałam się je rozpuścić ciągle się śliniąc i jakoś się udało ale tym razem nie połknełam już żadnej z tych tabletek. Po jakiś 5min biegiemdo łazienki bo znowu pojawiła się biegunka no i tym razem więcej krwi no i poleciało pare skrzepów- jeden bardzo duży no i z powrotem dreszcze.
Teraz wciąż mam bóle jak przy miesiączce i tak samo leci mi krew- było znowu pare skrzepów ale wciąż czuje jakby mi wszystkie wnętrzności się przewracały no niedawno pojawiła się temperatura jakieś 38stopni. I teraz nie wiem jak długo to może potrwać i kiedy będę wiedziała że już po? Eh narazie nie będę miałą możliwości żeby dostać sie do swojego lekarza na uzg a test kiedy mogłabym zrobić żeby sprawdzić wiecie może???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem po drugiej dawcę zaraz czeka mne trzecia. Czy to normalne ze po tych tabletkach drętwienie twarz?...wszystko mnie boli policzki szczeka podniebienie. Ale jakis wytrzymać trzeba. Na razie sa tylko dreszcze bóle brzucha i obfite krwawienie. Niestety bez żadnych skrzepów na razie. Mam nadzieje ze sie uda


różnię jest.. mi jakby ''przypaliło'' śluzówkę w tym miejscu i to ohydne... jakby taki syf wyskoczył na dziąśle , ale przy 2 dawce minęło pieczenie. Też czułam lekkie odrętwienie w buzi, ale następnego dnia już wszystko było w porządku. Jeśli ktoś chce porównać to cała historyjka jak u mnie to wyglądało na 73 str pod nagłówkiem '3' , byłam w 5-6 tygodniu.
W ogóle to wczoraj dostałam okres, ale już wcześniej po objawach wiedziałam że jest po wszystkim.
Wzięłam 19 stycznia, a po 33 dniach pojawiła się miesiączka, cykle zwykle co 28-29 dni.
powodzenia wszystkim! pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam na usg udało sie. nie jestem w ciąży ale martwi mnie że od zabiegu przytyłam 3,5kg czy to możliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też przytyłam wiec możliwe, zdąża się ;p myślę że nie ma nic wspólnego z zabiegiem.. zwyczajnie za dużo szamałyśmy :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
>  sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
>  Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
>  Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
>  Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
>  Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
>  Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl


cena przesadzona, oszustwo. od początku forum pare naśnie razy ogłoszono. nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wciąż mam stan podgorączkowy bóle prawie ustąpiły ale też i krwawienie :/ czy może to oznaczać że się nie powiodło??  :Frown:  niby te skrzepy były duże no i raz to tak ze mnie coś chlusło ale w prost do toalety wiec nie wiem co dokładnie :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam arthrotec 20szt wysylka pobraniowa ze spr zawartosci barcelona1237@o2.pl



o ile kojarze kilka stron prędzej było o tym mailu  nie polecam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie, jak długo krwawi sie po poronieniu?czy to ma być jak normalny okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Zostało mi 8 tabletek arthrotec po zabiegu, jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to odsprzedam w cenie 35 zl. plus koszt wysyłki. Jesli ktos chce moge wyslac foto. Kontakt: [email]doleczek33@gmail.com
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KAROLINA333

Dziewczyny 3daeke wzielam wczoraj o 3:30. Czyli minelo 26h. Poleciały skrzypy biegunka była gorączka i dreszcze. I juz koniec. Nic sie nie dzieje. Jedynie jak mam tampon to ledwo jest o ciemnej krwi. Czy to możliwe ze sie udało tak szybko (6-7tydz) ciazy. Wprawdzie brzuch mnie jeszcze pobolewa ale juz nic nie leci. Czy badanie hcg wystarczy by stwierdzić ze nic nie zostało w środku czy nawet gdy cos jeszcze jest wynik moze byc niższy od poprzedniego. Nie uśmiecha mi sie isc do ginekologa badanie krwi byłoby szybsze i wygodniejsze. Z gory dziekuje za wszystkie odp  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam podobnie tylko, że po ok 3 dniach akcja się ponownie rozkręciła czyli potworny ból skrzepy duże krwawienie to trwało cały dzień potem krwawienie i ból lekko zmalało. Ogólnie krwawiłam w sumie 2 tygodnie. Byłam u lekarza i miałam badanie usg...potem robiłam test wyszedł pozytywny znów poszłam i lekarz kolejny raz stwierdził brak ciąży czyli jednak się udało. Z badaniem beta hcg jest tak, że czasem stężenie hormonu spada bardzo wolno więc teraz możesz się nic nie dowiedzieć. Jesli chodzi o test ciążowy to wynik negatywny może pojawić się dopiero po 3 a nawet 4 tygodniach. Tak więc ja mimo wszystko jednak radzę za kilka dni wizytę u gina, aby się dowiedzieć co jest grane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym na twoim miejscu jednak w takiej sytuacji nie używała tamponów a podpasek. Tamponów możesz używać dopiero jak dostaniesz już normalnej miesiączki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem co robić  :Frown:   3dawke wziełam tak jak pisałam o 5 rano w sobotę wczoraj troszkę mi krwi poleciało i na tym koniec  :Frown:  brzuch mnie odrobinę pobolewa ale to tylko tyle :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny opisujecie przebieg sytuacji po zażyciu leków, więc macie pewne źródło zakupu leków. Jeśli nie zakupiłyście ich same w aptece, to PROSZĘ PODAJCIE ŹRÓDŁO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co zbierasz dane która skąd ma tabletki bo jesteś wielką obrończynią życia poczętego czy ksiądz cię wysłał? Powiem ci tylko tyle każdy sobie jakoś radzi wystarczy ruszyć głową. Nikt tu raczej nie ma zamiaru chwalić się skąd i gdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ani też małolatą i nie zamierzam się tłumaczyć. Mam już namiary i poradzę sobie sama. Jak powiedziałeś każdy musi sobie radzić sam ale mam jeszcze trochę czasu, to chyba mam prawo szukać jeszcze może pewniejszych informacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ani też małolatą i nie zamierzam się tłumaczyć. Mam już namiary i poradzę sobie sama. Jak powiedziałeś każdy musi sobie radzić sam ale mam jeszcze trochę czasu, to chyba mam prawo szukać jeszcze może pewniejszych informacji


Jest tu bardzo dużo informacjo na ten temat. Ja osobiście przeczytałam cały ten temat na forum strona po stronie. Jest fundacja Women on Waves tam zobacz co piszą i jak od nich można otrzymać tabletki, można popytać w aptekach oczywiście lepiej wysłać np faceta który np powie że potrzebne tabletki dla dziadka na reumatyzm. W małych aptekach może się udać bez recepty. Prywatna wizyta u lekarza może przepisze itd...

----------


## Medical

dzien dobry 
Dlaczego Arthotec , jag wiem ze zawiera Cytotec( prostoglandina), czy nie lepjej wziac Cytotec 0.2 mg , 4 szt do pochwowo i tab. przeciwbolowe. czy wagule cytotec mozna kupic na RP w PL? Jag nie miezkam w PL.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzien dobry 
> Dlaczego Arthotec , jag wiem ze zawiera Cytotec( prostoglandina), czy nie lepjej wziac Cytotec 0.2 mg , 4 szt do pochwowo i tab. przeciwbolowe. czy wagule cytotec mozna kupic na RP w PL? Jag nie miezkam w PL.


Cytotec jak i Arthrotec można kupić w Polsce, ale na receptę tylko, że cytotec jest około 10 razy droższy od Arthrtecu.

----------


## KAROLINA333

Używałam cały czas podpasek tampon uczyłam jak zobaczyłam ze po dłuższym czasie nie ze mna juz nie leci. Co bardzo mnie niepokoi ze wszystko poszło (mam nadzieje) tak szybko. W połowie tyg jak nic sie nie bedzie juz działo zrobie hcg i rozważę wizytę u ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Używałam cały czas podpasek tampon uczyłam jak zobaczyłam ze po dłuższym czasie nie ze mna juz nie leci. Co bardzo mnie niepokoi ze wszystko poszło (mam nadzieje) tak szybko. W połowie tyg jak nic sie nie bedzie juz działo zrobie hcg i rozważę wizytę u ginekologa


Nie rozumiem takiego podejścia, że rozważysz wizytę u lekarza. Powinnaś iść do lekarza, większość z nas idzie ma robione badania USG bo dzięki temu wie czy doszło do usunięcia zarodka. Dowiesz się wtedy czy tak czy nie jeśli nie to możesz zabieg z tabletkami powtórzyć jesli nadal będziesz zdecydowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,pisałam do Was w czwartek podczas brania Art.Gdzies wczesniej opisałam jak to przebiegło.Dzis mamy niedzielę,a ja od wczoraj wieczora ledwo wytrzymuje z bólu...Mam duże skurcze,boli jak diabli cały czas i dużo ze mnie leci,nie wiem co sie dzieje i czy to dobry znak.Wiem, że po ART macica będzie się jeszcze długo oczyszczała,ale boję się że skoro aż tak boli to może zabieg nic nie dał?Jutro ide szybko do gina bo z takimi krwawieniami nie ma żartów.Jak lekarz powie że ciąży nie ma to nie wiem co zrobię ze szczęścia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cena przesadzona, oszustwo. od początku forum pare naśnie razy ogłoszono. nie polecam


nie polecasz bo co? na pewno nie zamawiałaś, każda osoba która zamówiła otrzymała tabletki - wiec nie pisz że oszustwo bo nikogo nie oszukałam. A jak nie pasuje ci cena to ogranicz się do komentarzu ''za drogo'' bez dodatków i przy okazji podrzuć namiary na lepszego sprzedawcę (zapewne do siebie).
pozdrawiam,
arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety poradźcie jeszcze jak jutro rozmawiać z lekarzem?Powiedziec że o ciąży wiedziałam a teraz krwawie i bardzo boli i dlatego chce usg ? Jak to dobrze rozegrać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobiety poradźcie jeszcze jak jutro rozmawiać z lekarzem?Powiedziec że o ciąży wiedziałam a teraz krwawie i bardzo boli i dlatego chce usg ? Jak to dobrze rozegrać ?


Po prostu powiedz, że spóźniał ci się okres miałaś właśnie zrobić test bo podejrzewałaś ciążę i nie zdążyłaś go wykonać bo dostałaś krwawienia i nie wiesz co jest grane dlatego przyszłaś. Nic nie musisz mówić w sumie to mogłaś do końca nie wiedzieć czy jesteś w ciąży czasem tak bywa, ja też gdyby nie test to myślałam, że to związane ze stresem lub jakieś zaburzenia hormonalne. Zrozum nikt nie będzie cię o nic nie podejrzewał nikt nie wyczyta w twoich oczach ze berałaś te tabletki itd...mówiąc nie ładnie pal głupa i tyle nic nie wiesz nie wiesz o co chodzi co ci się stało przyszłaś to wyjaśnić co ci jest!

----------


## Schatzi

> Kobiety poradźcie jeszcze jak jutro rozmawiać z lekarzem?Powiedziec że o ciąży wiedziałam a teraz krwawie i bardzo boli i dlatego chce usg ? Jak to dobrze rozegrać ?


Ja tak właśnie zrobiłam. powiedziałam, Powiedziałam, że mój lekarz dziś nie przyjmuje-dopiero za 2 dni (w razie pyt. "kto prowadzi ciąże?" zorientuj sie w lekarzach ) że jestem we wczesnej ciąży to 6 tydz. W nocy zaczęłam plamic potem zaczęło bolec podbrzusze i bardzo mnie to martwi i boje sie czy nie dzieje sie cos złego -nie chcesz czekać i dlatego przyszłaś. Zrobi USG na pewno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny nie wiem co robić  :Frown:  Z piątku na sobotę wziełam 3dawki arthrotecu 4tab co 3godziny miałam dreszcze biegunkę poleciało trochę krwi parę skrzepów lekko pobolewał mnie brzuch i to tylko trwało wczoraj a dziś już nic :/ w sumie z moich obliczeń był to 4 tydz czy to możliwe że tak szybko poszło???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po prostu powiedz, że spóźniał ci się okres miałaś właśnie zrobić test bo podejrzewałaś ciążę i nie zdążyłaś go wykonać bo dostałaś krwawienia i nie wiesz co jest grane dlatego przyszłaś. Nic nie musisz mówić w sumie to mogłaś do końca nie wiedzieć czy jesteś w ciąży czasem tak bywa, ja też gdyby nie test to myślałam, że to związane ze stresem lub jakieś zaburzenia hormonalne. Zrozum nikt nie będzie cię o nic nie podejrzewał nikt nie wyczyta w twoich oczach ze berałaś te tabletki itd...mówiąc nie ładnie pal głupa i tyle nic nie wiesz nie wiesz o co chodzi co ci się stało przyszłaś to wyjaśnić co ci jest!



Okej,taki też miałam plan ale wolałam się upewnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawet jak nie jestescie pewne czy sie udalo mozecie isc do lekarza i potem powtarzać zabieg.Przecież i tak nikt wam nic nie zrobi.Ja poszłam i powiedziałam ze chyba poroniłam i nikt o nic nie pytał no standardowe kiedy miesiączka i takie tam.Krew też mi pobrali i nikt nic nie odkrył.Jak się zdecydowałyśmy to pokłamać troszkę trzeba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, że tak. Nawet w trakcie zabiegu jak bierzesz tabletki jeśli coś pójdzie nie tak np. dostaniesz silnego krwotoku to zawsze można się jechać do szpitala pod warunkiem, że tabletki były brane pod język wtedy nikt ich nie wykryje. Dlatego nie polecam używania tych tabletek metodą dopochwową ponieważ w sytuacji kiedy trzeba będzie wzywać pogotowie lub jechać do szpitala lekarz może wykryć resztki tabletek przy badaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec pozostalo
sc po zakupie moich 20 kontakt email Magdulina.35@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawidlowy email magdulina.35@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni temu zamówiłam z WOW zestaw, ale na wszelki wypadek postanowiłam się rozejrzeć po ofertach. W wątku tabletki poronne ogłasza się jeden facet ma niby oryginalny zestaw z RU i Misoprostolem taki jak z WOW. Postanowiłam do niego napisać, aby dowiedzieć się szczegółów i otrzymałam odpowiedź. Cena zestawu u niego to 800zł. Nawet jeśli tabletki są oryginalne to ta cena jest grubo przesadzona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie mam pierwsza dawkę pod językiem. 4 tabletki. Troche piecze ale do zniesienia... Boje sie ze za pare lat bede tego żałować... Ale niestety nie moge teraz zostać mamusia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko mi sie rozpuszcza i tak sie ślinie z nerwów, ze mi wypływa tez na język... To chyba nie za dobrze??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, rozpuszczony lek wypluć czy połknąć? Rdzenie wiem ze wypluć, a lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak już się rozpuści i trzymałaś pól godziny to lepiej połknij, i tak jak się rozpuszcza to się po trochu połyka wiec nie zaszkodzi, ja popiłam na koniec i było ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim zaczniesz brac ARTHROTEC proponuje dla skutecznosci najpierw Kupic RU ok 150zł

----------


## magdzia87

Mi zostało 8tabletek artro.sprzedam chętnych proszę o kontakt na maila.magdalia87@op.pl.jeśli ktoś potrzebuje wsparcia albo info na ten temat pomogę.miesiąc temu dokonalam zabuegu za pomocą arthrotecu żyje jak również psychicznie ze mną wszystko ok:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny, mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW do sprzedania, zamawialam kilka tyg temu, dopiero dostalam, ale juz go nie potrzebuje, musialam ratowac sie zwyklym art.... zestaw 8 + 1 sprzedam za 500 zl, tyle wplacilam kobietom z WOW. moj e - mail: izga@vp.pl

----------


## ona233

Wlasnie jutro zamierzam wziac ten lek, mam nadzieje ze nie bede musiala jechac do szpitala i wszystko sie dobrze skonczy i sama sobie poradze.

----------


## ona233

jeszcze jedno - zestaw kupilam z internetu za 300 zl.. mial byc to niby  Misoprostol i Mifepristone ale okazlo sie zwykly althrotec!!  Dlatego DZIEWCZYNY nie dajcie sie nabrac OSZUSTOM w sieci!! lepiej kupcie same cale opakowanie za ok. 50 zl!!!  bez recepty mozna kupic, powiedzcie ze to dla dziadka na stawy. Niestety wiekszosc sprzedawcow to OSZUSCI nie kupujcie od nich! SZKODA kasy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, jak pisalam kilka postow wyzej, sprzedam zestaw z WOW, w tej samej kopercie, w ktorej go dostalam, przed wysylka robie zdjecia, wszystko jest oryginalne. prosze o kontakt jesli jest ktoras z was chetna. izga@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny, mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW do sprzedania, zamawialam kilka tyg temu, dopiero dostalam, ale juz go nie potrzebuje, musialam ratowac sie zwyklym art.... zestaw 8 + 1 sprzedam za 500 zl, tyle wplacilam kobietom z WOW. moj e - mail: izga@vp.pl


Zamawiałas kilka tygodni temu i.dopiero przyszedł? Dziwne... Przesyłki z tej organizacji idą około tygodnia...

500 zł im wplacilas?  Przecież darowizna wynosi 80 euro jakby 350 zł...coś to śmierdzi, Strzałkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zanim zaczniesz brac ARTHROTEC proponuje dla skutecznosci najpierw Kupic RU ok 150zł


W Polsce nie da się kupić oryginalnego Ru...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiałas kilka tygodni temu i.dopiero przyszedł? Dziwne... Przesyłki z tej organizacji idą około tygodnia...
> 
> 500 zł im wplacilas?  Przecież darowizna wynosi 80 euro jakby 350 zł...coś to śmierdzi, Strzałkę


moja szla kilka tygodni, powaznie. darowizna wynosila 90 euro, ale pisaly ze mozna dac wiecej, co pomoze innym jesli nie maja pieniedzy i zaplacilam im o wiele wiecej niz powinnam, nie jedna pisze ze nie ma za co kupic tabletek, ale jesli tutaj kupuja art za grubo przesadzona cene to oryginalny zestaw za 500 zl to lepsze rozwiazanie niz zwykly art, sama go uzywalam i musialam jeszcze poprawiac, wiec nie ma co narzekac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,pisałam do Was że w pn czyli dzis ide do lekarza sprawdzić czy zabieg art*** się udał.Mam bardzo silne krwawienie i ból jest straszny,lekarka dała skierowanie do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie macicy.Brałam Art  tylko doustnie w czwartek o 15,18 i 21, powiedzcie czy podczas badania krwi mogą go wykryć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znaczy czy w ogole mogą jakos to wykryć?Krew,wycinki po łyżeczkowaniu?Pomóżcie,nie wiem co robic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma opcji żeby cokolwiek wykryli. 
Nie martw się.  Misoprostolu już dawno.nie Ma w twoim organizmie. 
Dla nich to chleb powszedni, poronienia samoistne zdararzą się w przypadku 30% wczesnych ciąż.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok dziekuje,zaraz jadę do szpitala

----------


## eldoka9013

Dzisiaj ogarnąłem dla dziewczyny 12 tabletek. W piątek moja dziewczyna weźmie te 3 dawki. Więc, np o 15 weźmie 4 tabletki, o 18 następną dawkę i trzecią o 21, 4 tabletki. Wszystko pod język. Ktoś mnie utwierdzi w przekonaniu, że to tak jak zapamiętałem? :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja szla kilka tygodni, powaznie. darowizna wynosila 90 euro, ale pisaly ze mozna dac wiecej, co pomoze innym jesli nie maja pieniedzy i zaplacilam im o wiele wiecej niz powinnam, nie jedna pisze ze nie ma za co kupic tabletek, ale jesli tutaj kupuja art za grubo przesadzona cene to oryginalny zestaw za 500 zl to lepsze rozwiazanie niz zwykly art, sama go uzywalam i musialam jeszcze poprawiac, wiec nie ma co narzekac.


Watpie zebys po tym zestawie musiala poprawiac.Kilka postow wczesniej pisalas ze ratowalas sie art. wiec nie klam bo nie umiesz albo czytaj to co napisalas wczesniej bo na takie sciemy to sie raczej nikt nie nabierze kto czyta to forum !!!!!!!!

----------


## kiko

Hej dziewczyny, potrzebuję waszej pomocy... Otóż dzisiaj rano mnie tknęło i zrobiłam test - no cóż 2 kreski. Czytałam kiedyś już na ten temat więc reakcja moja była natychmiastowa, pojechałam do mojej pani doktor po receptę (o nic nie pytała) w aptece zapłaciłam 34 zł za 20 tabletek. Problem polega na tym, że nie mam pojęcia jak je wziąć i ile. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 15 stycznia, więc to niby ok 6 tyg, ale wg mnie to max 4tydz. Pomocy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzisiaj ogarnąłem dla dziewczyny 12 tabletek. W piątek moja dziewczyna weźmie te 3 dawki. Więc, np o 15 weźmie 4 tabletki, o 18 następną dawkę i trzecią o 21, 4 tabletki. Wszystko pod język. Ktoś mnie utwierdzi w przekonaniu, że to tak jak zapamiętałem?


Tak dobrze.Niech nie polyka trzyma pol godziny i polknie dopiero wtedy bez rdzeni to taka tableteczka w srodku. albo niech delikatnie je rozkruszy i wydostanie te srodki dobrze sie odznaczaja wiec nie bedzie z tym problemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, potrzebuję waszej pomocy... Otóż dzisiaj rano mnie tknęło i zrobiłam test - no cóż 2 kreski. Czytałam kiedyś już na ten temat więc reakcja moja była natychmiastowa, pojechałam do mojej pani doktor po receptę (o nic nie pytała) w aptece zapłaciłam 34 zł za 20 tabletek. Problem polega na tym, że nie mam pojęcia jak je wziąć i ile. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 15 stycznia, więc to niby ok 6 tyg, ale wg mnie to max 4tydz. Pomocy!


Cztery tabletki co trzy godziny pod jezyk nie polykac trzymac pol godziny i wypluc srodki.Mozna delikatnie rozkruszyc tab. i wyjac srodki.Oczywiscie po cztery nie wszystkie na raz.Poczytaj forum bedziesz wiedziala co i jak pomaga przy braniu art. nie kazdy jest na bierzaco na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Watpie zebys po tym zestawie musiala poprawiac.Kilka postow wczesniej pisalas ze ratowalas sie art. wiec nie klam bo nie umiesz albo czytaj to co napisalas wczesniej bo na takie sciemy to sie raczej nikt nie nabierze kto czyta to forum !!!!!!!!




Łajzo to ty czytaj. ja zrobilam arthrotrckiem, po tym poprawialam, zestawu nie uzywalam downico i dlatego chce go sprzedac. rozumiesz teraz??

----------


## kiko

> Cztery tabletki co trzy godziny pod jezyk nie polykac trzymac pol godziny i wypluc srodki.Mozna delikatnie rozkruszyc tab. i wyjac srodki.Oczywiscie po cztery nie wszystkie na raz.Poczytaj forum bedziesz wiedziala co i jak pomaga przy braniu art. nie kazdy jest na bierzaco na forum


Dziękuję za pomoc. Czytałam, ale już sama nie wiedziałam czy doustnie, czy dopochwowo... Każdy inaczej pisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za pomoc. Czytałam, ale już sama nie wiedziałam czy doustnie, czy dopochwowo... Każdy inaczej pisze.


Ja bralam doustnie dopochwowo sie balam ze w rzaie komplikacji cos zostanie i potem bedzie masa nie potrzebnych pytan.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny byłam w szpitalu.Jestem po poronieniu lub w jego trakcie dlatego mam takie bóle i skurcze.Jutro rano mam się zgłosić naczczo na zabieg przy znieczuleniu ogólnym. Z jednej strony się cieszę,bo ciąży nie ma ale z drugiej nie sądziłam że będę miała takie komplikacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny, mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW do sprzedania, zamawialam kilka tyg temu, dopiero dostalam, ale juz go nie potrzebuje, musialam ratowac sie zwyklym art.... zestaw 8 + 1 sprzedam za 500 zl, tyle wplacilam kobietom z WOW. moj e - mail: izga@vp.pl 



    hej, jak pisalam kilka postow wyzej, sprzedam zestaw z WOW, w tej samej kopercie, w ktorej go dostalam, przed wysylka robie zdjecia, wszystko jest oryginalne. prosze o kontakt jesli jest ktoras z was chetna. izga@vp.pl 

moja szla kilka tygodni, powaznie. darowizna wynosila 90 euro, ale pisaly ze mozna dac wiecej, co pomoze innym jesli nie maja pieniedzy i zaplacilam im o wiele wiecej niz powinnam, nie jedna pisze ze nie ma za co kupic tabletek, ale jesli tutaj kupuja art za grubo przesadzona cene to oryginalny zestaw za 500 zl to lepsze rozwiazanie niz zwykly art, sama go uzywalam i musialam jeszcze poprawiac, wiec nie ma co narzekac. 


TO sa chyba twoje posty tak?
Tu sie raczej nikt nie opluwa wyzwiskami.Troche KULTURY!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w aptece zapłaciłam 34 zł za 20 tabletek.


może nie na temat ale w której aptece są za 34zl? jakas sieciówka? lub jej nazwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w aptece zapłaciłam 34 zł za 20 tabletek.


może nie na temat ale w której aptece są za 34zl? jakas sieciówka? lub jej nazwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest mozliwość zażycia leku artrotec w 10-11 tyg ciąży ? na ulotce pisze ze do 12 tyg ? hmm i jak zapytać o to dziewczynę czy jest w stanie takie coś wziaść na poczatku myslałem że bedzie dobrze sam jej o tym mówiłem  jednak teraz mam wątpiwośći . kocham ją i nie chce jej stracić ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jest mozliwość zażycia leku artrotec w 10-11 tyg ciąży ? na ulotce pisze ze do 12 tyg ? hmm i jak zapytać o to dziewczynę czy jest w stanie takie coś wziaść na poczatku myslałem że bedzie dobrze sam jej o tym mówiłem  jednak teraz mam wątpiwośći . kocham ją i nie chce jej stracić ;(


a gdzie na ulotce Arthrotecu, leku na stawy jest napisane, ze można nim ciąże usuwać ??chciałabym to zobaczyć
 hahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sory nie na ultoce tylko przeczytałem to gdzieś tam pomyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a w którym tygodniu jest Twoja Dziewczyna ? czytałam o udanych próbach nawet w 14 tc, ale to już nie przelewki

----------


## kiko

> może nie na temat ale w której aptece są za 34zl? jakas sieciówka? lub jej nazwa?


Sprawdzałam - sieć aptek: Apteka Centrum Zdrowia Optimum. Mam paragon w ręku, dokładnie 33,54. W pierwszej aptece Pani powiedziała, że mają za 150zł, ale mam szukać promocji i zapłacę najwyżej 50zł, udało się jednak jeszcze taniej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, pisałam do Was kilka dni temu że chcę wziąść Art*** i z czwartku na piątek tak też zrobiłam dwie dawki dopochwowo i rano obudziłam się w krwi,wypadł mi skrzep który opłukałam wodą stąd pisałam ze w 90%jestem pewna że to to, w sobote zrobiłam usg i sie potwierdziło,lekarz kazał mi zrobić badanie krwi i też potwierdziło , to było już w poniedziałek i już wieczorem wczoraj przyjeli mnie do kliniki na łyżeczkowanie bo coś tam zostało.. w nocy wróciłam do domu i czuję się dobrze, za wszystkie rady dziękuję i pozdrawiam jesli ktoś będzie miał jakieś pytania to chętnie odpowiem  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich, w piątek pisałam że mam zamiar wziąść tabletki w nocy przy opiece męża i tak robiłam. Ze 3 strony wcześniej pisałam jak przebiegła u mnie ta noc.W sobotę miałam małe plamienie i lekki ból brzucha i to wszystko a w niedziele tylko lekko pobolewał mnie brzuch.Wczoraj rano zaczeło ze mnie lecieć jak z kranu przez ponad 3godziny i powiem że byłam przerażona, więc przed pracą udałam się do rejestracji zapytać się czy dałoby radę żeby przyjął mnie mój lekarz okazało się że nie realne bo prawie 20pacjentek na ten dzień jest zapisanych więc powiedziałam że krwawie a w nocy obudziłam się zalana krwią i z tego wszystkiego się popłakałam od razu mnie wklepała w komputer i jak przeszedł lekarz powiedziała mu że przebieg naszej rozmowy i przyjął mnie jako pierwszą. Okazało się ze w macicy nic nie ma ale dla pewności dostałam skierowanie do szpitala-najpierw poszłam do pracy bo nie miałam wyboru no i po pracy poleciałam na izbę przyjęć przyjeli mnie około 18, zrobili usg i pobrali krew na morfologie i sprawdzenie jakie wysokie jest beta, Był to najprawdopodobniej 4tydz. Wszystko ok wiec po 21 była w domku. Za tydz mam przyjść na wizytę kontrolną do swojego lekarza. Także udało mi się za pierwszym razem. Zostało mi jeszcze 8tabletek więc gdyby któraś chciała je odkupić to pisać- bodzia881@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam was wszystkie, życze wam powodzenia i dziękuje za wsparcie psychiczne :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,od 2 tyg czytam wasze wpisy,jestem mama 2 dzieci jeszcze malych i poprostu nie chce narazie dzieci wiecej bo mam ciezka sytuacje z mezem,jestem w okolo 7 tyg ciazy,i jakis tydzien temu wzielam art,dopochwowo w całosi po 4 tab co 4 godz,ale miałąm tylko skurcze ,biegunke,temp i nic wiecej,wczoraj zazyłam znowu art pod jezyk tym razem przepołowilam wyjełam rdzen i braląm po 4 tab co 3 godz,po pierwszej dawce po poł godz pojawiły sie odrobinka krwi bule miałąm ale tylko tyle po 2 i 3 dawce tez pod jezyk nic juz nie leciało tylko takie jak lekkie upławy koloru lekko brazowawego,dzis juz nic nie mam nawet buli i nic nie leci,zastanawiam sie czy wziasc dzis kolejny raz art tylko dopochwowo bez rdzenia,bo pod jezyk to ciezko ciaga na wymioty,prosiła bym o pomoc bo maz jest przeciwny boi sie ze przedawkuje a ja ju sama nie wiem co rodzic,iwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,od 2 tyg czytam wasze wpisy,jestem mama 2 dzieci jeszcze malych i poprostu nie chce narazie dzieci wiecej bo mam ciezka sytuacje z mezem,jestem w okolo 7 tyg ciazy,i jakis tydzien temu wzielam art,dopochwowo w całosi po 4 tab co 4 godz,ale miałąm tylko skurcze ,biegunke,temp i nic wiecej,wczoraj zazyłam znowu art pod jezyk tym razem przepołowilam wyjełam rdzen i braląm po 4 tab co 3 godz,po pierwszej dawce po poł godz pojawiły sie odrobinka krwi bule miałąm ale tylko tyle po 2 i 3 dawce tez pod jezyk nic juz nie leciało tylko takie jak lekkie upławy koloru lekko brazowawego,dzis juz nic nie mam nawet buli i nic nie leci,zastanawiam sie czy wziasc dzis kolejny raz art tylko dopochwowo bez rdzenia,bo pod jezyk to ciezko ciaga na wymioty,prosiła bym o pomoc bo maz jest przeciwny boi sie ze przedawkuje a ja ju sama nie wiem co rodzic,iwa


A skąd wiesz, że jesteś w ciąży? Byłaś u lekarza, miałaś robione USG? Czy tylko robiłaś sobie test ciążowy???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hi. Wczoraj robilam zabieg. Procz dreszczy nie bylo zle. po 2 h po ost dawce zaczelo sie. chlusnelo az wrecz. leciala krew skrzepy. wypadla rowniez taka miekka tkanka. ok 5 cm srednicy galaretowata o kolorze skory. coz to moglo byc? Pecherzyk raczej nie wylecial. dzis bardzo ustapilo krwawienie. i nie wiem co o tym dalej myslec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hi. Wczoraj robilam zabieg. Procz dreszczy nie bylo zle. po 2 h po ost dawce zaczelo sie. chlusnelo az wrecz. leciala krew skrzepy. wypadla rowniez taka miekka tkanka. ok 5 cm srednicy galaretowata o kolorze skory. coz to moglo byc? Pecherzyk raczej nie wylecial. dzis bardzo ustapilo krwawienie. i nie wiem co o tym dalej myslec.


Pozostaje tylko wizyta u lekarza aby się dowiedzieć czy się udało. Co do krwawienia to może jeszcze się nasilić bo macica będzie się oczyszczać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdybys najpierw weszla na to forum, to sprawdz poczte, bo wyslalam Ci maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałąm robiony test z krwi i wykazal na około 6 -7 tydz,iwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd wiesz, że jesteś w ciąży? Byłaś u lekarza, miałaś robione USG? Czy tylko robiłaś sobie test ciążowy???


maiałm robiony test z krwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> maiałm robiony test z krwi


Na stronie WOW pisze, ze jesli tabletki nie wywołają krwawienia to moze być to ciąża pozamaciczna. Ja uważam, że wysoka beta może też świadczyć o cyście na jajniku. Dobrze by było jakbyś udała się do gina i zrobiła badanie USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy jakos moge to sama sprawdzic czy jest to ciaza pozamaciczna?? czy jak uzyje jeszcze raz art to nic mi sie nie stanie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i co to jest ta cysta na jajniku ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy jakos moge to sama sprawdzic czy jest to ciaza pozamaciczna?? czy jak uzyje jeszcze raz art to nic mi sie nie stanie??


Nie sprawdzisz tego bez badania. Natomiast ponowne użycie tabletek i ewentualne silne skurcze mogą spowodować uszkodzenia wewnętrzne. Jeśli jest to cysta to moze także dojść do jej pęknięcia rozlania i zapalenia otrzewnej a wtedy to już jest poważne zagrożenie życia i musi być wykonana natychmiast operacja. Idź do lekarza na USG jesli nie chcesz do swojej przychodni to prywatnie musisz to wyjaśnić co jest grane. Jesli się okaże że jednak jest to ciąża normalna i poza tym wszystko ok, to wtedy spokojnie może powtórzyć zabieg z arthrotekiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dzis jest rowno 3 tyg po zabiegu z art. Test wyszedl pozytywnie. Bylam dzis zrobic bede i po poludniu bede miala juz wynik. Lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu 4 dni po wzieciu tabl a potem lekko i to jakies brazowe jakby uplawy. Cholernie sie boje ze nadal ciaza. Do gin w mojej miejscowosci sa zapisy dop na kwiecien - maj. Dodam ze to juz 9 - 10 tydz teraz by byl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziekuje za pomoc,iwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dzis jest rowno 3 tyg po zabiegu z art. Test wyszedl pozytywnie. Bylam dzis zrobic bede i po poludniu bede miala juz wynik. Lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu 4 dni po wzieciu tabl a potem lekko i to jakies brazowe jakby uplawy. Cholernie sie boje ze nadal ciaza. Do gin w mojej miejscowosci sa zapisy dop na kwiecien - maj. Dodam ze to juz 9 - 10 tydz teraz by byl.


Test może dawać wynik pozytywny nawet do 4 tygodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Co zrobić, jeśli po zażyciu leku nie wystąpi krwawienie?
Jeśli nie zaczniesz krwawić w ciągu 4 godzin od zażycia  Arthrotecu (Misoprostolu), powinnaś wziąć kolejne 2 tabletki. Jeżeli krwawienie nadal się nie pojawi, a masz całkowitą pewność, że jesteś w ciąży, najprawdopodobniej albo jej przerwanie nie udało się i ciąża nadal trwa albo jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej. Powinnaś zrobić badanie USG. Jeśli masz gorączkę, jest ci słabo, czujesz bardzo silny ból w brzuchu, natychmiast zgłoś się do lekarza, ponieważ twój jajowód mógł pęknąć w związku z ciążą pozamaciczną. Ciąża pozamaciczna musi podlegać opiece lekarskiej. Chodzi o ratowanie życia kobiety, a postępowanie nie jest uważane za aborcję. Jeśli badanie USG wykazuje nieprzerwaną, utrzymującą się ciążę, możesz powtórzyć aborcję medyczną..." cytat ze strony WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego ja uważam, że zanim dokonasz aborcji farmakologicznej powinno się najpierw iść do lekarza i wykonać badanie usg aby własnie wykluczyć np ciążę poza maciczną. Dziewczyny zanim dokonacie zabiegu arthroteciem lub innymi tabletkami radzę wejść na stronę Women on Waves tam w zakładce pytania i odpowiedzi jest wszystko dokładnie wyjaśnione. polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wlasnie odebralam wynik i beta hcg wynosi 276,9 mIU/ml, nie znam sie na tym ale wg opisu jest to 6 tydz. bralam art 3 tyg temu i krwawilam, byly skrzepy okropne, fakt ze 4 dni ale do dzis mam jakies uplawy ciemnobrazowe. nie wiem juz co robic, chyba sie zalamne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wlasnie odebralam wynik i beta hcg wynosi 276,9 mIU/ml, nie znam sie na tym ale wg opisu jest to 6 tydz. bralam art 3 tyg temu i krwawilam, byly skrzepy okropne, fakt ze 4 dni ale do dzis mam jakies uplawy ciemnobrazowe. nie wiem juz co robic, chyba sie zalamne


Jedna beta nic ci nie da. 
Musisz zrobić druga żeby zobaczyć czy spada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy to mozliwe zeby 3 tyg po zabiegu jeszcze taka wys byla? na wszelki wypadek znow wyslalam meza do apteki po art i znow nie bylo problemu z kupnem go bez recepty dlatego dziewczyny probujcie w aptekach zamiast placic za 8-12 sztuk po kilkaset zl. Pani w aptece zamowila na jutro a badanie bety jesli robilam dzis to zrobic powtornie jutro czy pojutrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie ciut wysoka ta beta, to Może wskazywać na zbyt wolne oczyszczanie się. 
Możesz powtórnie zrobić ją jutro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie ciut wysoka ta beta, to Może wskazywać na zbyt wolne oczyszczanie się. 
> Możesz powtórnie zrobić ją jutro


no wlasnie, a jest juz dzis rowno 3 tyg jak bralam art. jutro zrobie kolejna i w razie potrzeby na jutro mam zamowiony w aptece art to wezme

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie, a jest juz dzis rowno 3 tyg jak bralam art. jutro zrobie kolejna i w razie potrzeby na jutro mam zamowiony w aptece art to wezme


no dobra, ale na co Ci kolejny arthrotec ? sprawdź poprzez USG czy nadal jesteś w ciąży czy tylko słabo się oczyszczasz. jak będziesz wolno się oczyszczała, to i za kolejne trzy tygodnie wyjdzie Ci beta, a w międzyczasie może rozwinąć się jakieś zakażenie, lub zapalenie macicy. Dlaczego tak zwlekasz z wizytą ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny byłam dziś na łyżeczkowaniu w szpitalu. Stwierdzili poronienie niekompletne i dlatego postanowili oczyścic macicę. Zabieg trwał chwile, zero bólu-znieczulenie ogólne i juz czuje się dobrze. 

Zostało mi 8 tabl Art, sprzedam za 30zł  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny, mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW do sprzedania, zamawialam kilka tyg temu, dopiero dostalam, ale juz go nie potrzebuje, musialam ratowac sie zwyklym art.... zestaw 8 + 1 sprzedam za 500 zl, tyle wplacilam kobietom z WOW. moj e - mail: izga@vp.pl


500? na wow koszt dla kobiet z Polski to 80euro,  czyli w przeliczeniu jakies 330-40 zł. No i coś mi się nie chce wierzyć w te 'kilka tygodni'. sama zamawiałam, dzisiaj dostałam, niespełna 2 tygodnie.

----------


## Schatzi

> może nie na temat ale w której aptece są za 34zl? jakas sieciówka? lub jej nazwa?


Ja  kupowałam za 38zł w prywatnej osiedlowej aptece-żadna sieciówka.

----------


## Schatzi

> a czy jakos moge to sama sprawdzic czy jest to ciaza pozamaciczna?? czy jak uzyje jeszcze raz art to nic mi sie nie stanie??


arthrotec -jak pisze w ulotce wywołuje skurcze macicy- jeśli to ciąża prawidłowa może doprowadzić do poronienia. Jeśli to ciąz pozamaciczna to arthrotec NA PEWNO nie spowoduje poronienia- bo przecież powoduje skurcze macicy! Idx do lekarza -tylko badanie USG może określić czy jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pozostaje tylko wizyta u lekarza aby się dowiedzieć czy się udało. Co do krwawienia to może jeszcze się nasilić bo macica będzie się oczyszczać.


Hej, miałam podobnie. Na drugi dzień pojechałam do szpitala, okazało się że zarodek jest w kanale rodnym. Zrobili ma zabieg i po wszystkim. Nie bój się zabiegu. Uśpili mnie na 15 min i obudziłam się na sali. Chociaż miałam pewność że jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma sprzedać art w rozsadnej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw tabl.który zakupiłam od pewnego doktora bo nie zdążyłam go użyć,gdyż sprawa rozwiązała się samoistnie,zapłaciłam 500zł i w tej cenie chcę go odstąpić.kontakt magda84j@o2.pl

----------


## eldoka9013

Czy w trakcie brania art między dawkami można stosować jakieś tabletki przeciwbólowe? Jeśli tak, to proszę opisać co i jak. Np: Ibuprom można wziąć zaraz po rozpuszczeniu się tabletek art. Z góry dziękuję :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto ma sprzedać art w rozsadnej cenie?



Mam 8 tabletek Art,sprzedam za 30zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy w trakcie brania art między dawkami można stosować jakieś tabletki przeciwbólowe? Jeśli tak, to proszę opisać co i jak. Np: Ibuprom można wziąć zaraz po rozpuszczeniu się tabletek art. Z góry dziękuję



Można,ibuprom,paracetamol, ja podczas brania Art brałam Apap z paracetamolem,bo nie mogłam wytrzymać z bólu

----------


## eldoka9013

Czyli np. Dziewczyna weźmie 4 tabletki pod język i w między czasie (od razu) może wziąć ibuprom?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli np. Dziewczyna weźmie 4 tabletki pod język i w między czasie (od razu) może wziąć ibuprom?


Może nie na zapas,bo nie każdą od razu boli.Weź jak zacznie boleć i po sprawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny pomozcie... Wzielam arthrotec dopochwowo i doustnie i chyba nie zadzialal  troche krwi sie pojawilo przy wylatywaniu tabletek i chwile przy zalatwianiu ciurkiem lecialo i koniec... Jestem ok 6tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec bralam 23 stycznia, poronilam krwawilam jakies 2,5 tygodnia/3, do tej pory nie mialam okresu ... czy wszystko jest okej? kiedy moge sie spodziewac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec bralam 23 stycznia, poronilam krwawilam jakies 2,5 tygodnia/3, do tej pory nie mialam okresu ... czy wszystko jest okej? kiedy moge sie spodziewac?


Ja dostałam po 33 dniach od brania tabletek, a miesiączki normalnie co 28-29 dni, wiec u Ciebie może już w najbliższych dniach..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastosowalam kiedyś Arhtrotec i wszystko poszło dobrze ale niedawno uprawiałam sex w dni najbardziej płodne bez zabezpieczenia i nie zaszłam w ciążę. Czy to przez te tabletki mogę byc teraz bezpłodna??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie! Czy w 10 tygodniu jest sens brat arthrotec? Długo zajęło mi zdobycie go. Proszę o radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 4 szt, 40 zł. klara1245@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastosowalam kiedyś Arhtrotec i wszystko poszło dobrze ale niedawno uprawiałam sex w dni najbardziej płodne bez zabezpieczenia i nie zaszłam w ciążę. Czy to przez te tabletki mogę byc teraz bezpłodna??



a kto powiedział że jesteś bezpłodna? mógł być cykl bezowulacyjny, może zaszłaś a nie doszło do zagnieżdżenia ? uprawiaj seks przez rok bez zabezpieczeń i jak nie zajdziesz, badaj się w kierunku o niepłodności, a nie straszysz na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie! Czy w 10 tygodniu jest sens brat arthrotec? Długo zajęło mi zdobycie go. Proszę o radę.


a czemu ma nie byc sensu ? udawało się i w wyższych tygodniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem/Byłam w 7 tygodniu. Wczoraj zastosowałam Art, pierwsze 2 dawki dopochwowo, ostatnia doustnie. Oprócz bólu brzucha i biegunki nic się nie działo. Dzisiaj rano podczas porannej toalety wylatywały ze mnie długie krwawe gluty ok 6. Był w nich proszek tak jakby z wczorajszych tabletek, później znów poszłam do toalety i znowu to samo. Ogólnie nie krwawię, dosłownie kilka kropli. Jedyne co to podczas sikania wylatuje to coś. Czy zabieg się powiódł ? Czytałam,że powinnam obficie krwawić a tutaj kompletnie nic, tylko jakieś gluty z proszkiem... Czy któraś z Was tak miała ? Proszę o pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam tabletki pod język i osobiście nie polecałabym brania dopochwowo.. chociażby dlatego że jeśli po jakiś 4 godzinach od pierwszej dawki zaczyna się krwawienie to 2 , 3 i kolejna dawka rozpuszcza się z krwią i z nią tez wypływa dlatego mniej leku się wchłania i mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo że zadziała. Chyba może tak być..?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam tabletki pod język i osobiście nie polecałabym brania dopochwowo.. chociażby dlatego że jeśli po jakiś 4 godzinach od pierwszej dawki zaczyna się krwawienie to 2 , 3 i kolejna dawka rozpuszcza się z krwią i z nią tez wypływa dlatego mniej leku się wchłania i mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo że zadziała. Chyba może tak być..?


U mnie krwawienia nie było po żadnej dawce, dopiero 2 godziny po ostatniej dawce poleciało kilka kropli a potem znowu nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

24h temu połknęłam Mifepriston, od 20 min  mam pod językiem Misoprostol. Boję się tego co później będzie się działo, jestem mało odporna na ból, ale większe obawy mam przed tym, że dopadną mnie wyrzuty sumienia, chociaż wiem, że to najlepsze wyjście z sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No słabo to wygląda.. może jednak zadziałały tylko tak lekko to przeszłaś? Jeszcze poczekaj dzień-dwa, jak zaczniesz krwawić znaczy ze macica się oczyszcza to będzie już jakiś znak że jednak się udało. Jeśli nie to lepiej powtórzyć tylko na Twoim miejscu tym razem brałabym pod język a nie dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 24h temu połknęłam Mifepriston, od 20 min  mam pod językiem Misoprostol. Boję się tego co później będzie się działo, jestem mało odporna na ból, ale większe obawy mam przed tym, że dopadną mnie wyrzuty sumienia, chociaż wiem, że to najlepsze wyjście z sytuacji.


A skąd Miałaś mifepristone? 
Bo.jeśli z ogłoszenia z polski, to na pewno.nie był oryginał....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany 123

Ma ktos na sprzedaz arthrotect w rozsadnej cenie? prosze o wiadomosci na email daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> Hej dziewczyny byłam dziś na łyżeczkowaniu w szpitalu. Stwierdzili poronienie niekompletne i dlatego postanowili oczyścic macicę. Zabieg trwał chwile, zero bólu-znieczulenie ogólne i juz czuje się dobrze. 
> 
> Zostało mi 8 tabl Art, sprzedam za 30zł


 masz moze te tabletki na odsprzedanie jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd Miałaś mifepristone? 
> Bo.jeśli z ogłoszenia z polski, to na pewno.nie był oryginał....


Nie z Polski, obserwuję ten temat od prawie 3 tygodni, więc naczytałam się już o oszustach, wolałam nie ryzykować i zamówiłam zestaw z WOW.
2 h od misoprostolu zaczęło się krwawienie, póki co bez większego bólu, skurcze częste, ale niezbyt mocne, typowe jak przy miesiączce, myślę, że to akurat zasługa ketonalu, połknęłam chwilę przed umieszczeniem misop pod językiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> masz moze te tabletki na odsprzedanie jeszcze?


TAK, ilona139@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie z Polski, obserwuję ten temat od prawie 3 tygodni, więc naczytałam się już o oszustach, wolałam nie ryzykować i zamówiłam zestaw z WOW.
> 2 h od misoprostolu zaczęło się krwawienie, póki co bez większego bólu, skurcze częste, ale niezbyt mocne, typowe jak przy miesiączce, myślę, że to akurat zasługa ketonalu, połknęłam chwilę przed umieszczeniem misop pod językiem.


Nie każda z nas od razu po zarzyciu leków będzie od razu mocno krwawić. Ja co prawda miałam obfite krwawienie już po 2 dawce Arthrotecu,ale tak na prawde zaczęło ze mnie "leciec" 3 dni po wzięciu tabletek. Skończyło się w szpitalu na łyżeczkowaniu bo za bardzo krwawiłam i poronienie było tzw "niedokończone".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem/Byłam w 7 tygodniu. Wczoraj zastosowałam Art, pierwsze 2 dawki dopochwowo, ostatnia doustnie. Oprócz bólu brzucha i biegunki nic się nie działo. Dzisiaj rano podczas porannej toalety wylatywały ze mnie długie krwawe gluty ok 6. Był w nich proszek tak jakby z wczorajszych tabletek, później znów poszłam do toalety i znowu to samo. Ogólnie nie krwawię, dosłownie kilka kropli. Jedyne co to podczas sikania wylatuje to coś. Czy zabieg się powiódł ? Czytałam,że powinnam obficie krwawić a tutaj kompletnie nic, tylko jakieś gluty z proszkiem... Czy któraś z Was tak miała ? Proszę o pomoc...


mialam tak jak ty ale przestalam krwawic po 1.5  dnia i bolal mnie brzuch dlatego wczoraj poszlam do ginekologa-pani zbadala mnie najpierw recznie-wyjela jeszcze kilka skrzepow i zaprosila na usg....ku mojemu zdziwieniu okazalo sie ze ciaza nadal jest i jest to 8 tydzien.wyszlam zalamana poniewaz nie moge byc teraz w ciazy to nie jest dobry moment dla mnie na kolejne dziecko.razem z mezem zdecydowalismy sie na nielegalny zabieg i zaczelismy szybko dzialac z zalatwianiem ale jescze sie wstrzymalam i zadzwonilam do jednej dziewczyny z forum ktora ma to juz za soba i dokladnie posluchalam jej rady- 2 tabletki ale trzeba wyciagnac z nich rdzen i dopochwowo oblepic szyjke macicy-po 2 godzinach kolejna dawka.wzielam te 2 tabletki dopochwowo i po jakiej godzinie mialam skurcze i zaczela mi leciec tak jak oststnio krew-postanowilam nie brac kolejnych dawek ylko polozzylam sie spac.o 6 rano obudzil mnie bol brzucha poczulam ze leze w wielkiej plamie krwi.zerwalam sie z lozka do toalety i poczulam jak cos ze mnie wyplynelo-wielka galareta mieszczaca sie w dloni-krew lala sie ciurkiem i wydawalo mi sie ze  zaraz zemdleje.po paru minutach bylo juz dobrze.umulam sie i polozylam dalej .ok godziny 8 wstajac poczulam znowu ze cos ze mnie wyplynelo-ponownie cos co napewno nie bylo skrzepem krwi ale nie mialam juz sily tego ogladac.wydaje mi sie ze poronilam jutro ide do lekarza teraz juz mnie brzuch nie boli jedynie krwawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pania która chce sprzedać 8 tabl za 30zl i panią która chce sprzedać 4 za 40zl proszę o wiadomość na meila paulina0009@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do którego tyg najpozniej można zarzyc arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> TAK, ilona139@wp.pl


napisalam do ciebie maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do którego tyg najpozniej można zarzyc arthrotec?


 
wszędzie na tym forum kobiety pisały że do 12 tyg, na stronie WOW jest taka sama informacja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 13 tabletek Arthrotec. Jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany niech da znać na maila
resercz@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.. pomozcie ..czy jest ktos kto zrobil zabieg w 11-12 tyg?napiszcue bo nie wiem co robic v bo to juz jest wysoko..jezeli jest ktos to napiszcie jak to przebiegalo i ile tabl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

zamówiłam na WOW tabletki wczesnoporonne, ale zanim przyszły i w ogóle zdecydowałam, że urodzę. Jeżeli ktoś chce, to z chęcią odsprzedam.

Pozdrawiam :Wink: 

Mój adres: czarnaangelina@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mialam tak jak ty ale przestalam krwawic po 1.5  dnia i bolal mnie brzuch dlatego wczoraj poszlam do ginekologa-pani zbadala mnie najpierw recznie-wyjela jeszcze kilka skrzepow i zaprosila na usg....ku mojemu zdziwieniu okazalo sie ze ciaza nadal jest i jest to 8 tydzien.wyszlam zalamana poniewaz nie moge byc teraz w ciazy to nie jest dobry moment dla mnie na kolejne dziecko.razem z mezem zdecydowalismy sie na nielegalny zabieg i zaczelismy szybko dzialac z zalatwianiem ale jescze sie wstrzymalam i zadzwonilam do jednej dziewczyny z forum ktora ma to juz za soba i dokladnie posluchalam jej rady- 2 tabletki ale trzeba wyciagnac z nich rdzen i dopochwowo oblepic szyjke macicy-po 2 godzinach kolejna dawka.wzielam te 2 tabletki dopochwowo i po jakiej godzinie mialam skurcze i zaczela mi leciec tak jak oststnio krew-postanowilam nie brac kolejnych dawek ylko polozzylam sie spac.o 6 rano obudzil mnie bol brzucha poczulam ze leze w wielkiej plamie krwi.zerwalam sie z lozka do toalety i poczulam jak cos ze mnie wyplynelo-wielka galareta mieszczaca sie w dloni-krew lala sie ciurkiem i wydawalo mi sie ze  zaraz zemdleje.po paru minutach bylo juz dobrze.umulam sie i polozylam dalej .ok godziny 8 wstajac poczulam znowu ze cos ze mnie wyplynelo-ponownie cos co napewno nie bylo skrzepem krwi ale nie mialam juz sily tego ogladac.wydaje mi sie ze poronilam jutro ide do lekarza teraz juz mnie brzuch nie boli jedynie krwawie.


Kochana miałam tak samo,po pierwszej nieudanej próbie ginekolog nadal widział ciążę, poprawiłam po tygodniu i nawet nie miałam całych 12 tabletek bo zaledwie 10 udało mi się zdobyć. Pomyślalam- co będzie to będzie...musze dokonczyc to co zaczęłam. Opis Twego zabiegu jak najbardziej prawidłowy...krew leciała ciurkiem,skrzepy itd. potem czuje się taką ulgę w środku i piersi przestały bolec jakby momentalnie. Musiałam się tego dnia oczyścic całkowicie bo potem moje delikatne krwawienie trwało tylko 5 dni jak okres. Po tygodniu zrobiłam bete -spadła znacząco, i test choc czytałam że może ze 3 tyg.pokazywac dwie kreski...o dziwo..była jedna. Wczoraj minąl miesiąc od mojej akcji z Art. dostałam pierwszy okres. Dzień przed zrobiłam jeszcze raz bete czy spadła do zera. Wynik 0,10 . U mnie odbyło się bardzo lajtowo,nie byłam nawet u gina na USG po tym, raz że nie było potrzeby skoro po zabiegu krwawiłam tylko 5 dni, drugi raz że beta spadała z dnia na dzień czyli oczyszczenie było całkowite od razu..no a po trzecie bałam się isc do tej samej ginekolog która po pierwszej próbie nieudanej potwierdziła ze nadal ciąza trwa.  Napisz jak u Ciebie po wizycie dziś u gina.  A innym powodzenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, w piątek po pierwszej próbie (4 tab co 3 godz) lekkie plamienie, krwawienia zero, w niedzielę poprawiła jeszcze resztą 8 szt. i nic,  plamienia do środy tyle o ile, 6 tydzień, juro idę do gina, macie odsprzedać 12 sztuk? muszę całą akcję powtórzyć, brak słów...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, w piątek po pierwszej próbie (4 tab co 3 godz) lekkie plamienie, krwawienia zero, w niedzielę poprawiła jeszcze resztą 8 szt. i nic,  plamienia do środy tyle o ile, 6 tydzień, juro idę do gina, macie odsprzedać 12 sztuk? muszę całą akcję powtórzyć, brak słów...


Może za wczesny tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, w piątek po pierwszej próbie (4 tab co 3 godz) lekkie plamienie, krwawienia zero, w niedzielę poprawiła jeszcze resztą 8 szt. i nic,  plamienia do środy tyle o ile, 6 tydzień, juro idę do gina, macie odsprzedać 12 sztuk? muszę całą akcję powtórzyć, brak słów...


ja powtarzalam 4 razy, juz myslalam ze wreszcie sie udalo bo skrzepy wszystko bylo a we wtorek wyszla mi ciaza dalej i juz zalamana jestem, bo miala babka z apteki zamowic mi art a sie nie udalo tymrazem bez recepty a moj lek tego nie przepisze bez badan itp, wiec juz sama nie wiem co robic, na zestaw z wow nie bardzo mam kase pozatym boje sie ze nie przyjdzie albo beda mnie ciagac po sadach przy moim szczesciu, takze powodzenie ci zycze i aby sie udalo teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może za wczesny tydzień?


sama nie wiem...myślałam o wow żeby zamówić, ale tam jest coś z celnikami i do mojego woj. nie wysyłają bo celnicy wyłapują przesyłki ( na str wow jest napisane) pierwszą receptę udało się załatwić, ale teraz mam naprawdę problem, w aptekach jak pytam to patrzą na mnie jak na kosmitkę, a z ogłoszeń to mega ryzyko, więc jeśli któraś z Was chciałaby mi pomóc i odsprzedać będę wdzięczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sama nie wiem...myślałam o wow żeby zamówić, ale tam jest coś z celnikami i do mojego woj. nie wysyłają bo celnicy wyłapują przesyłki ( na str wow jest napisane) pierwszą receptę udało się załatwić, ale teraz mam naprawdę problem, w aptekach jak pytam to patrzą na mnie jak na kosmitkę, a z ogłoszeń to mega ryzyko, więc jeśli któraś z Was chciałaby mi pomóc i odsprzedać będę wdzięczna



Wczesniej pisalam o problemie w aptece ale maz uprosil swoja dr to chociaz jedno op mu przepisala  :Wink:  chcialam 2 zeby miec na zapas ale ciesze sie i z 1 bo z wow tez sie boje ze bede miala problemy pozniej.

----------


## boni

Witam,
mam do sprzedania niepełne opakowanie - 12 szt tabletek Arthrotec. Data ważności - marzec 2016. Kupione jakieś 2 miesiące temu.
Kontakt pod adresem mailowym: bonifaccy@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie jak robicie te badania na poziom beta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć u mnie wszystko przebiegło tak....4 - 5 tydz .art forte 4 szt.cale do pochowany za 3 godziny następna dawka tak samo . Zaczęłam mieć lekkie bóle brzucha i dreszcze po 7 godzinach k wawel am dosyć mocno po kolejnej poleciały pierwsze skrzepy i poczułam coś jakby fasolka ze mnie wyleciała. Po godzinie 4 kolejne tab pod język bez tej małej z środka, łatwo ją wyjąć . Po pół godziny rozwolnienie  i ostre bóle z krzyża i z brzucha wyleciała igły ze mnie bardzo duże skrzepy kilka. Wzięłam ketonal bo ból był spory. Zasnelam, po 3 godzinach obudziłam się zalana krwią kiedy się podniosła wyleciał ze mnie ogromny skrzep większy od kurze go żółtka. Potem już tylko drobne skrzepy. Poczułam się lepiej ulga......minęły 2 dni nic mnie nie boli krwawienie jak podczas okresu ,mam nadzieje,ze się udało.                          Nie wiem jak zrobić ten test na betę? Żeby wiedzieć czy spada?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć u mnie wszystko przebiegło tak....4 - 5 tydz .art forte 4 szt.cale do pochowany za 3 godziny następna dawka tak samo . Zaczęłam mieć lekkie bóle brzucha i dreszcze po 7 godzinach k wawel am dosyć mocno po kolejnej poleciały pierwsze skrzepy i poczułam coś jakby fasolka ze mnie wyleciała. Po godzinie 4 kolejne tab pod język bez tej małej z środka, łatwo ją wyjąć . Po pół godziny rozwolnienie  i ostre bóle z krzyża i z brzucha wyleciała igły ze mnie bardzo duże skrzepy kilka. Wzięłam ketonal bo ból był spory. Zasnelam, po 3 godzinach obudziłam się zalana krwią kiedy się podniosła wyleciał ze mnie ogromny skrzep większy od kurze go żółtka. Potem już tylko drobne skrzepy. Poczułam się lepiej ulga......minęły 2 dni nic mnie nie boli krwawienie jak podczas okresu ,mam nadzieje,ze się udało.                          Nie wiem jak zrobić ten test na betę? Żeby wiedzieć czy spada?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail:arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć u mnie wszystko przebiegło tak....4 - 5 tydz .art forte 4 szt.cale do pochowany za 3 godziny następna dawka tak samo . Zaczęłam mieć lekkie bóle brzucha i dreszcze po 7 godzinach k wawel am dosyć mocno po kolejnej poleciały pierwsze skrzepy i poczułam coś jakby fasolka ze mnie wyleciała. Po godzinie 4 kolejne tab pod język bez tej małej z środka, łatwo ją wyjąć . Po pół godziny rozwolnienie  i ostre bóle z krzyża i z brzucha wyleciała igły ze mnie bardzo duże skrzepy kilka. Wzięłam ketonal bo ból był spory. Zasnelam, po 3 godzinach obudziłam się zalana krwią kiedy się podniosła wyleciał ze mnie ogromny skrzep większy od kurze go żółtka. Potem już tylko drobne skrzepy. Poczułam się lepiej ulga......minęły 2 dni nic mnie nie boli krwawienie jak podczas okresu ,mam nadzieje,ze się udało.                          Nie wiem jak zrobić ten test na betę? Żeby wiedzieć czy spada?


Bete hcg robisz z krwi wiec idz do laboratorium gdzie zawsze robisz badania. U mnie kosztuje 24 zl a w szpitalu 36 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie od zabiegu zniknal wam brzuch?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaki brzuch? bo nie rozumiem. Większość z nas robi lub robiło zabieg tak średnio w 5-6 tyg no góra 9 tyg a przy takiej ciązy brzuch nie jest widoczny. A ty w którym byłaś w 5 miesiącu, że miałaś brzuch???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,robiłam 3 razy juz zabieg ten art raz dopochwowo i 2 razy pod jezyk i nic,bole,dreszcze,goraczka ale krwawienie na nie bylo,dzis byłam u ginekologa i potwierdził mi ze jestem w 4-5 tydz,nie wiem co mam juz robic ,prosze doradzcie cos,iwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,robiłam 3 razy juz zabieg ten art raz dopochwowo i 2 razy pod jezyk i nic,bole,dreszcze,goraczka ale krwawienie na nie bylo,dzis byłam u ginekologa i potwierdził mi ze jestem w 4-5 tydz,nie wiem co mam juz robic ,prosze doradzcie cos,iwa


Po pierwsze nie robiłabym tego metodą dopochwową. Po drugie jeśli masz jeszcze tabletki (12szt)  to ja bym zrobiła tak, musisz je delikatnie rozkroić nożem wyjąć rdzeń czyli ten diclofenac i resztę pod język ( trzymaj dokładnie 30 min, potem połykasz) czyli 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i myślę, że powinno pójść bez problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no wlasnie 4 dni temu tak włąsnie zrobiłąm jak teraz napisałąs i nic iwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie 4 dni temu tak włąsnie zrobiłąm jak teraz napisałąs i nic iwa


Spróbuj ponownie bo niektórzy mówią że odpowiedni moment to jest 6-7tydzień wtedy idzie najłatwiej. Pamietaj z kazdej tabletki musisz usunąć ten rdzeń (diclofenac) i go wyrzuć ponieważ on może powodować osłabienie skurczy itd. Trzymaj pod językiem dokładnie 30 min z zegarkiem staraj się nie jak najmniej połykać ślinę aby jak najwięcej środka wchłonęło się przez śluzówkę potem po tym czasie reszte połknij. Czyli 4 tab co 3 godziny trzymać 30min rób wszystko dokładnie. W razie silnego bólu mozesz użyć paracetamol, ibuprofen lub ketonal jak masz innych nie polecam. środki przeciwbólowe mają byc z rodziny niesteroidowych Pamiętaj!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oki dzieki,dzis probuje jeszcze raz,mam nadzieje ze pomoze tylko ze te tab pod jezykiem robi sie papka i bardzo mało sie wchłania i to tak ma wygladac ?? czy ruszac tez troszke jezykiem by sie one troszke ze slima mieszały ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oki dzieki,dzis probuje jeszcze raz,mam nadzieje ze pomoze tylko ze te tab pod jezykiem robi sie papka i bardzo mało sie wchłania i to tak ma wygladac ?? czy ruszac tez troszke jezykiem by sie one troszke ze slima mieszały ??


Mozesz delikatnie niech się z śliną nieco rozpuści. Mam nadzieję, że teraz będzie dobrze trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie dziekuje  :Smile:  odezwe sie jutro iwa

----------


## anubis

hej dziewczyny, czytam tak tu już od kilku dni, też boję się zamawiać nie wiadomo od kogo, więc może któraś z Was ma odsprzedać arthrotec. Oczywiście taki zakupiony w polskiej aptece i w rozsądnej cenie za te 12 tabletek. proszę o odpowiedź na maila obcyanubis84@wp.pl o koszcie wraz z przesyłką. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki brzuch? bo nie rozumiem. Większość z nas robi lub robiło zabieg tak średnio w 5-6 tyg no góra 9 tyg a przy takiej ciązy brzuch nie jest widoczny. A ty w którym byłaś w 5 miesiącu, że miałaś brzuch???


ja bylam w 10 tc i mialam powiekszony brzuch, jestem bardzo chuda i widac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robilam zabieg 4 razy, we wtorek minelo 3 tyg od ostatniego i test pokazywal mi wynik pozytywny, zrobilam bete i wynosila 276,9 a dzis 58,56, wiec mam nadzieje ze powoli sie oczyszczam. wieczorem podjade do szpitala na sprawdzenie co i jak, odebralam wlasnie opakowanie art z apteki i mialam zaczynac od poczatku ale sie wstrzymam jeszcze bo moze a przynajmniej mam taka nadzieje nie beda potrzebne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś wie w której aptece w Warszawie można dostać te tabletki bez recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bądź który lekarz je przepisze bezproblemowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy pomoże to w 4 tygodniu ciąży? czyli 2 tyg od zapłodnienia? czy jest za wcześnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jeżeli po wizycie u gina 9.03 i badaniu krwi wyjdzie że jestem w ciąży, 2-3 tydzień, to czy lek ten zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artho wziąć na czczo czy może coś wcześniej zjeść ??

----------


## endon

nie wierze w to co tu czytam...wiecie ze podajac swoje dane latwo was namierzyc po ip mailu po nr telefonu? O.o

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wierze w to co tu czytam...wiecie ze podajac swoje dane latwo was namierzyc po ip mailu po nr telefonu? O.o


I co nam zrobią jak nas złapią? Powiedz bo jestem ciekawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie z apteki   pola_ja@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wierze w to co tu czytam...wiecie ze podajac swoje dane latwo was namierzyc po ip mailu po nr telefonu? O.o


A kto mi udowodni ze ja bylam w ciazy? A nawet jak by udowodnil to kobieta w polsce nie jest za to karana tylko osoby ktore pomogly jej w zabiegu lub zmusily ja do tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od zabiegu minelo 6 tygodni.Wczoraj dostalam pierwsza miesiaczke zadnych boli duzego krwawienia.Jestem tylko delikatnie oslabiona.Bylam w 7 tygodniu.Czesto zagladam na to forum od tamtej pory.
Zabawna zecza jest ze aborcja w polsce nie jest legalna ,ze kabiety ktore nie chca miec dzieci musza po cichu faszerowac sie w lekami.Czesto biarace leki nieznanego pochodzenia lub w domowym zaciszu narazajac swoje zdrowie.Sama to przezylam.Balam sie okropnie.Mam juz dwoje i nie miescilo mi sie w glowie zeby miec trzecie i zyc za tysiac zlotych na maciezynskim ktore oferuje panstwo.Za takie piniadze nie utrzymala bym dwojga moich dzieci nie mowiac juz o tym ktore mialo by sie urodzic.Dlatego bez wiekszego zastanowienia zrobila bym to drugi raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

opowiesz jak to wyglądało u Ciebie? lepiej brać dopochwowo czy doustnie? czy w wczesnej ciąży wystarczy doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec, Cytotec, Misoprostol:
- 4 tabletki co 3 godziny trzymać przez 30 minut pod językiem, po tym czasie można połknąć to co nie uległo     rozpuszczeniu
-można ewentualnie stosować dopochwowo, ale ta metoda jest ryzykowna ponieważ w przypadku kiedy pójdzie coś nie tak i trzeba będzie jechać do szpitala to lekarz w trakcie badania może wykryć resztki nie rozpuszczonych tabletek
-w przypadku silnego bólu można dodatkowo stosować środki przeciwbólowe z grupy niesteroidowych czyli paracetamol, ibuprofen, ketonal itd.
-przed zabiegiem można jeść i pić tak samo między poszczególnymi dawkami 
-absolutnie nie wolno w trakcie zabiegu ani przed spożywać alkoholu i narkotyków itd.
UWAGA: W przypadku stosowania Arthrotecu zaleca się delikatnie przekroić każdą z tabletek i wyjąć rdzeń czyli diklofenac. Rdzeń nie powinno się zażywać ponieważ może mieć wpływ na osłabienie skurczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam dzis w szpitalu na usg,obraz mogacy sugerowac obecnosc polipa endometrialnego, jestem 3,5 tyg po zazyciu tabl i nadal krwawie, dostalam exacyl i cyclonamine, we wtorek mam sie zglosic na kolejne badanie do swojego ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak wy zdobyłyście ten lek ? ja ani recepty nie mogę ani leku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak wy zdobyłyście ten lek ? ja ani recepty nie mogę ani leku


Kłam,wymyślaj,poproś znajomego kogoś starszego niech idzie do lekarza i mu wypisze receptę chodz po aptekach moze w ktorejs sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;89962]jak wy zdobyłyście ten lek ? ja ani recepty nie mogę ani leku


pierwszy raz wyslalam faceta swojego i w 3 aptece bez recepty sie udalo tyle ze na nastepny dzien bo nie maja go na stanie i sprzedala 2 op a teraz juz chciala recepte wiec moj facet poszedl do rodzinnego ze starym opakowaniem i mu przepisala 1 op wiec w aptece nie bylo problemu z zamowieniem, we wtorek mam wizyte u gin i jesli sie potwierdzi ze nie jestem w ciazy to art nie bedzie mi potrzebny mam nadzieje, takze probuj w kazdej aptece a najlepiej niech facet idzie i klamie ze dla dziadka, tescia lub kogos starszego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabl dopiero teraz i jestem prawie w 12 tyg..boje sie troche ..czy ktos byl w mojej sytuscji to prosze opiszcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie...
moja sytuacja znacznie rozni sie od Waszych. Wszystkie jestwscie/bylyacie max do 14 tc. Niestety mnie spotkalo ogromne cierpienie psychiczne.  Cgvialam dziecka. Niestety partner odwrocil sie i nie moge zostac matka. Wykorzystalam mnostwo opcji. Wiem jak ciezko jest znalezc pomoc. Bedac w 10 tc kupilam tabletki przez intenet. Spotkalam sie z asystentka niby lekarza. Przekazala mi 2 tabl cythotec za 1500 zl. Niestety nie podzialaly. Bralam je dopochwowo w odstepach 4h. Male krwawienie. Trwalo ok 3 dni. Wzety twardy  brzuch. Pozniej szpital. W szpitalu uratowali plod. Lekarz na wizycie stwierdzil ze wszyatko ok.  Pribowalam dalej. Wszedzie. Dowiedzialam aie o tabletkach z francji. O pochodnych tych wszyatkich aubatancji bo recepty przeciez nie dostane... wszyatjo to trwalo tyle ze aktualnie jestem w 18 tc. Udalo mi sie dostac zastrYk domiesniowo traktowany jako methotrexat. Czekam... nastepnie 8 tabletek arth. CZekam do 22 do wziecia tabl. Jesli do jutra sie nie uda bede miala zabieg.  Najgorzej powieudawac przed wszyatkimi ktorzy o ciazy iwedza... co powiedxiec?? Bije sie z myslami.. niestety zyjemy w tak okropnie katolickim kraju gdzie zadna z nas nie moze decydowac o swoim ciele...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie...
> moja sytuacja znacznie rozni sie od Waszych. Wszystkie jestwscie/bylyacie max do 14 tc. Niestety mnie spotkalo ogromne cierpienie psychiczne.  Cgvialam dziecka. Niestety partner odwrocil sie i nie moge zostac matka. Wykorzystalam mnostwo opcji. Wiem jak ciezko jest znalezc pomoc. Bedac w 10 tc kupilam tabletki przez intenet. Spotkalam sie z asystentka niby lekarza. Przekazala mi 2 tabl cythotec za 1500 zl. Niestety nie podzialaly. Bralam je dopochwowo w odstepach 4h. Male krwawienie. Trwalo ok 3 dni. Wzety twardy  brzuch. Pozniej szpital. W szpitalu uratowali plod. Lekarz na wizycie stwierdzil ze wszyatko ok.  Pribowalam dalej. Wszedzie. Dowiedzialam aie o tabletkach z francji. O pochodnych tych wszyatkich aubatancji bo recepty przeciez nie dostane... wszyatjo to trwalo tyle ze aktualnie jestem w 18 tc. Udalo mi sie dostac zastrYk domiesniowo traktowany jako methotrexat. Czekam... nastepnie 8 tabletek arth. CZekam do 22 do wziecia tabl. Jesli do jutra sie nie uda bede miala zabieg.  Najgorzej powieudawac przed wszyatkimi ktorzy o ciazy iwedza... co powiedxiec?? Bije sie z myslami.. niestety zyjemy w tak okropnie katolickim kraju gdzie zadna z nas nie moze decydowac o swoim ciele...


Nie powinnam się moze wypowiadać, ale jak przeczytałam twoją wypowiedź włosy dęba stanęły! Kupiłaś 2 tabletki cytotecu za 1500zł u oszusta potem jakieś namiary o tabletkach z Francji i inne perypetię po prostu nie mam pytań. Dziewczyno ja dowiedziałam się o ciąży w 4 tygodniu byłam zmuszona usunąć. Nie miałam pojęcia o żadnych tabletkach poronnych, nie miałam żadnych namiarów na cokolwiek nic! W ciągu 2 tygodni odnalazłam na internecie namiary na fundację Women on Wawes gdzie po wpłacie darowizny max 70euro w ciągu powiedzmy tygodnia dostajesz zestaw tabletek poronnych. Namierzyłam to forum i wiele innych dowiedziałam się praktycznie wszystkiego sama bez pomocy kogokolwiek. Wystarczy chcieć poświęcić trochę czasu masz nie tylko wszystkie potrzebne informacje, ale i mozesz zdobyć potrzebne tabletki. Zabieg zrobiłam w 6 tyg. i się udało za pierwszym razem. Wiem u ciebie była inna sytuacja bo postanowiłaś to zrobić dopiero w 10 tyg., ale to nie zmienia faktu, ze gdybyś chciała i popracowała na tym tak jak ja miałabyś potrzebne tabletki w ciągu 2tyg. Kiedy trafiłam na to forum na ten wątek przeczytałam wszystkie strony tu dowiedziałam się o wszystkim o tabletkach o tym jak wykonać zabieg i o tym gdzie i jak załatwić tabletki i oszustach są tu informację od dziewczyn jak nie dac się oszukać i namiary na osoby które są oszustami itd...dowiedziałam się też o fundacji WOW gdzie tam też przeczytałam dokładnie wszystko. Tak więc sama widzisz można, ale to wymaga pracy i nie co wysiłku. Powiem ci tak daj już sobie spokój to zbyt wysoka ciąża ja już bym nie ryzykowała z tabletkami itd...bo to nie będzie już poronienie, ale poród i co zrobisz jak urodzisz w domu żywy płód???...Skoro jest już tak późno to powinnaś urodzić i jesli nie masz możliwości wychowania to oddasz dziecko po porodzie do adopcji. Przemyśl to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 sztuk Art. 
ilona139@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz wiem duzo. Wtedy bylam nieswiadoma. Szukalam pomocy. Wszedzie.na  Strone WOW tez sie natknelam. Gdybym miala taka sama wiedze wtedy jaka mam teraz, zupelnie inaczej by to wygladalo. Nie zycze nikomu naprawde przezycia tego wszystkiego. To najgorsze co moze spotkac kobiete. I ja nie moge urodzic dziecka. Nie mam wsparcia  z zadnej strony. Nie jestem w stanie poradzic sobie sama z malym dzieciatkiem... jutro mam zabieg... moja historia powinna byc nauczka dla wielu kobiet...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz wiem duzo. Wtedy bylam nieswiadoma. Szukalam pomocy. Wszedzie.na  Strone WOW tez sie natknelam. Gdybym miala taka sama wiedze wtedy jaka mam teraz, zupelnie inaczej by to wygladalo. Nie zycze nikomu naprawde przezycia tego wszystkiego. To najgorsze co moze spotkac kobiete. I ja nie moge urodzic dziecka. Nie mam wsparcia  z zadnej strony. Nie jestem w stanie poradzic sobie sama z malym dzieciatkiem... jutro mam zabieg... moja historia powinna byc nauczka dla wielu kobiet...


Jaki zabieg?? Próbujesz tabletkami czy w szpitalu? Współczuję, wiem że musi Ci być bardzo ciężko. Trzymaj się :Smile: ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze ktoras z was ma niewykorzystane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze ktoras z was ma niewykorzystane?


Mi zostało 8 tabletek z 20  :Smile:  

ilona139@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak poznać ze te 12 tab nic nie pomogło ? i zeby sprobowac jeszcze raz? bo test nie pokaze ze juz poronilam, a wizyta u ginekologa moze byc za pozno zeby pozniej po niej probowac jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
Posiadam również Mizoprostol 8 tabletek i Mifepristone (RU 486), 1 tabletka.
Od Women on Web.
Wszystko to pozostałości po udanym zabiegu.
tel: 726 593 812
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meyla.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki  pola_ja@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak poznać ze te 12 tab nic nie pomogło ? i zeby sprobowac jeszcze raz? bo test nie pokaze ze juz poronilam, a wizyta u ginekologa moze byc za pozno zeby pozniej po niej probowac jeszcze raz


Zrob test beta hcg i pozniej po 2 dniach powtorz, bedziesz widziala czy spada czysie utrzymuje lub rosnie.

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

tel:  572-690-388

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy po poronieniu jest konieczna wizyta ? jeśli tak to kiedy ? jakie objawy moga sugerowac ze macica nie oczyscila sie sama? czy ona sama sie oczyscie po jakims dluzszym czasie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl 

UWAGA! nie mam pojęcia jak, ale mojego ogłoszenia prawdopodobnie ''pod pioł się'' oszust! Jedna z Pań dzwoniła z informacją, że klikając na podany e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl  została przekierowana na stronę lub e-mail: tabletki.poronne...cos tam.., wpłaciła tam 400 zł z góry i tabletek nie otrzymała. Dziś postanowiła zadzwonić żeby to wyjaśnić, sprawę wyjaśniliśmy ale pisze dla informacji innych osób! Nie wiem jakim sposobem została przekierowana na ten adres ale jeśli ktoś chce zamówić tabletki bardzo proszę przepisywać lub kopiować podany adres e-mail lub najlepiej bezpośrednio dzwonić lub pisać na podany numer telefonu. Po za tym u mnie tabletki kosztują 180 zł, a nie 400 zł i NIGDY nie płaci się z góry tylko przy odbiorze! uważajcie, nie dajcie się wkręcić! 
Ta Pani w wolnej chwili obiecała jeszcze opisać dokładnie jaka to strona i e-mail żeby inni się nie nadziali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy nie ma tu nikogo kto wykoonywal zabieg w 12 tyg?pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
>  sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
>  Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
>  Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
>  Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
>  Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
>  Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl 
> 
> UWAGA! nie mam pojęcia jak, ale mojego ogłoszenia prawdopodobnie ''pod pioł się'' oszust! Jedna z Pań dzwoniła z informacją, że klikając na podany e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl  została przekierowana na stronę lub e-mail: tabletki.poronne...cos tam.., wpłaciła tam 400 zł z góry i tabletek nie otrzymała. Dziś postanowiła zadzwonić żeby to wyjaśnić, sprawę wyjaśniliśmy ale pisze dla informacji innych osób! Nie wiem jakim sposobem została przekierowana na ten adres ale jeśli ktoś chce zamówić tabletki bardzo proszę przepisywać lub kopiować podany adres e-mail lub najlepiej bezpośrednio dzwonić lub pisać na podany numer telefonu. Po za tym u mnie tabletki kosztują 180 zł, a nie 400 zł i NIGDY nie płaci się z góry tylko przy odbiorze! uważajcie, nie dajcie się wkręcić! 
> Ta Pani w wolnej chwili obiecała jeszcze opisać dokładnie jaka to strona i e-mail żeby inni się nie nadziali.


mowisz ktos ci sie pod firme podpina? cwaniak oszukuje cwaniaka  :Wink: 
czy oszukana robi ci problemy, i winny sie tlumaczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mowisz ktos ci sie pod firme podpina? cwaniak oszukuje cwaniaka 
> czy oszukana robi ci problemy, i winny sie tlumaczy.


I po co robić kwas, niech się ogłasza jeden z drugim i wzajemnie oskarża. Nie ma sensu zwracać sobie tym głowy. Arthrotec w aptece kosztuje 60zł jesli ktoś ma możliwości to załatwi. Jeśli nie to można zamówić na stronie Women on Waves zestaw RU z Mosoprostolem maksymalny koszt to 300 zł (kwota darowizny) czas oczekiwania kilka dni i po sprawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie tych leków. Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 200zł . Więcej inforacji pod mailem : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz wiem duzo. Wtedy bylam nieswiadoma. Szukalam pomocy. Wszedzie.na  Strone WOW tez sie natknelam. Gdybym miala taka sama wiedze wtedy jaka mam teraz, zupelnie inaczej by to wygladalo. Nie zycze nikomu naprawde przezycia tego wszystkiego. To najgorsze co moze spotkac kobiete. I ja nie moge urodzic dziecka. Nie mam wsparcia  z zadnej strony. Nie jestem w stanie poradzic sobie sama z malym dzieciatkiem... jutro mam zabieg... moja historia powinna byc nauczka dla wielu kobiet...


Kiedys probowalam usunac art.ale bylam mloda i niewiele o tym wiedzialam tak jak ty .No niestety moja proba sie nie udala i zrezygnowalam bo nie mialam odwagi na nastepny raz.Dzis mam zdrowa piekna corke.Na szczescie lek nie dal zadnych skutków ubocznych na ciaze.

----------


## gosiagdansk

hej, 
jest moze ktos z okolic gdanska/trojmiasta? chetnie bym kupial chociaz recepte na arthrotec, jestem we wczesnym tyg, (dop 5 dzien mi sie miesiaczka spoznia), ale w ciazy wg testow jestem. z women on web nie dochodza paczki do pomorskiego, a nie mam gdzie jej wyslac. jakies szanse?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mowisz ktos ci sie pod firme podpina? cwaniak oszukuje cwaniaka 
> czy oszukana robi ci problemy, i winny sie tlumaczy.


Owszem handluje tymi tabletkami bo mam dostęp, nie jestem z tego dumna i nie jest to mój wymarzony sposób na zarobek. Robię to bo mam taką możliwość i nie mam wyboru bo pieprzony legalny biznes który prowadzę jest gówno warty. Więc jeśli zazdrościsz to nie masz czego bo nie zbieram na porsche tylko na spłatę zaległości. I nie jestem żadnym cwaniakiem, wystarczy mi że już musze w taki sposób zarabiać, to wystarczająco chu*** nie mam zamiaru do tego zostać oszustem. Napisałam o tej stronie która wyskakuje nie po to żeby się tłumaczyć tylko żeby nikt więcej nie wwalił kasy i dalej został z tym samym problemem. A ta kobieta sama zrozumiała że dała się oszukać i to nie przeze mnie bo przekierowało ją na inny adres e-mail, inna cena - 400 zł i płatne z góry. 
Wiec daruj sobie komentarze o ''firmie'' bo każdy stara się wyjść z problemów jak tylko może, nie zawsze tak jakby chciał.

----------


## gosiagdansk

> hej, 
> jest moze ktos z okolic gdanska/trojmiasta? chetnie bym kupial chociaz recepte na arthrotec, jestem we wczesnym tyg, (dop 5 dzien mi sie miesiaczka spoznia), ale w ciazy wg testow jestem. z women on web nie dochodza paczki do pomorskiego, a nie mam gdzie jej wyslac. jakies szanse?


jak cos email embu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po 2 dawce. Krwawie delikatni ale taka czysta krwia. czy to dobry znak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wziełam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki doustnie. moje pytanie brzmi czy jesli krwawie ale taka czysta krwia to musze brac 4 dawke czy wystraczy juz te 3? lepiej dopochwowo czy doustnie? kazdy inaczej pisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy to normalne ze jak narazie to tylko troche mi leci ? niby dopiero minelo z 7 godz od ostatniej dawki. ale to chyba juz powinno duzo leciec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powinno lecieć więcej, i nie tylko czysta krew, ale też i różne tkanki oraz skrzepy krwii. 
Czysta krew może pochodzić równie dobrze naczyniaka którego pęknięcie ciąży nie zaszkodzi na

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W nocy poszłam do toalety i cos mi wylecialo. nie widzialam co tylko slyszalam w toalecie. wszedzie była krew az po nodze leciala. pozniej po tym przestało leciec i tylko krwawie. wiecie co to moze byc? mogło sie udac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikogo nie ganię i nie pouczam ale właśnie wróciłam ze szpitala po poronieniu zatrzymanym.
Lekarz chcąc uniknąć łyżeczkowania podał mi arthrotec dopochwowo  i na mnie ten lek podziałał tragicznie.
W przeciągu 4 h krwawienie było mniejsze a ból coraz silniejszy po 6 h ból i skurcze były nie do zniesienia, miałam biegunkę wymioty po kolejnych 2 godzinach traciłam przytomność i przestawałam oddychać . Dobrze ,że byłam w szpitalu i otrzymałam natychmiastową pomoc. Następnego dnia wykonano zabieg łyżeczkowania. Osobiście od serca radzę uważać na ten lek i w żadnym wypadku nie pozostawać w samotności po aplikacji/zażyciu. Pozdrawiam M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikogo nie ganię i nie pouczam ale właśnie wróciłam ze szpitala po poronieniu zatrzymanym.
> Lekarz chcąc uniknąć łyżeczkowania podał mi arthrotec dopochwowo  i na mnie ten lek podziałał tragicznie.
> W przeciągu 4 h krwawienie było mniejsze a ból coraz silniejszy po 6 h ból i skurcze były nie do zniesienia, miałam biegunkę wymioty po kolejnych 2 godzinach traciłam przytomność i przestawałam oddychać . Dobrze ,że byłam w szpitalu i otrzymałam natychmiastową pomoc. Następnego dnia wykonano zabieg łyżeczkowania. Osobiście od serca radzę uważać na ten lek i w żadnym wypadku nie pozostawać w samotności po aplikacji/zażyciu. Pozdrawiam M.


No a jaka przyczyna byla tego ze traciłac przytomnosc i przestawalas odychac? moze to nie była wina leku,tylko inna rzyczyna?? A poronienie jakie miałaś wywołane czy naturalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy to normalne ze jak narazie to tylko troche mi leci ? niby dopiero minelo z 7 godz od ostatniej dawki. ale to chyba juz powinno duzo leciec


Pomimo ze ci krew leci nie musi wcale znaczyć ze poronienie sie zaczeło, po zabiegu art nie zawsze pierwszy raz sie udaje.Nawet gdy wystepuja wszystkie objawy poronienia .tz.książkowe. Nieraz jest tak ze objawy sa mijaja a ciaza jest dalej a poronienie moze wystapic dopiero po paru dniach ,tygodniach! Bo z art nie daje 100% ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec  co do usuniecia ciazy jest lekiem pewnym,mimo to ze wiele  dziewczyn musi go stosowac pare razy,bo jest z nim tak ze trzeba go zastosowac w dobrym momecie czyli w takim aby macica miała co wydalic najlepiej go stosowac od 7 tyg jest wtedy wieksza mozliwosc ze sie uda juz po pierwszym razie,trudnosci z tym ze sie nie udaje czasami sa zwiazane z tym ze kobiety nie wiedza jak go dobrze brac czyli dawkowac,kazda z nas zawsze jakis mały błędzik popełni i juz cos nie idzie tak.Musicie dziewczyny w takim momecie miec spokoj nie denerwować sie i kogoś bliskiego koło siebie.No i wytrwałość i nie bać sie to wszystko zakończy sie dobrze jak u wiekszości nas no i nie panikowac ze sie nie udało to juz sie nie uda,Nieprawda trzeba powtórzyć kolejny raz a jak i potrzeba to i następny az do skutku.No i PAMIETAJCIE najpierw badania i usg (nie tylko Test) akcja z art no i z nów usg i beta ale najlepiej tak po paru dniach od zabiegu,i nie denerwować sie.....  i nie bedzie sie nic złego działo wszystko sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec  co do usuniecia ciazy jest lekiem pewnym,mimo to ze wiele  dziewczyn musi go stosowac pare razy,bo jest z nim tak ze trzeba go zastosowac w dobrym momecie czyli w takim aby macica miała co wydalic najlepiej go stosowac od 7 tyg jest wtedy wieksza mozliwosc ze sie uda juz po pierwszym razie,trudnosci z tym ze sie nie udaje czasami sa zwiazane z tym ze kobiety nie wiedza jak go dobrze brac czyli dawkowac,kazda z nas zawsze jakis mały błędzik popełni i juz cos nie idzie tak.Musicie dziewczyny w takim momecie miec spokoj nie denerwować sie i kogoś bliskiego koło siebie.No i wytrwałość i nie bać sie to wszystko zakończy sie dobrze jak u wiekszości nas no i nie panikowac ze sie nie udało to juz sie nie uda,Nieprawda trzeba powtórzyć kolejny raz a jak i potrzeba to i następny az do skutku.No i PAMIETAJCIE najpierw badania i usg (nie tylko Test) akcja z art no i z nów usg i beta ale najlepiej tak po paru dniach od zabiegu,i nie denerwować sie.....  i nie bedzie sie nic złego działo wszystko sie uda.


Arthrotec to, to samo co uważany za bardziej skuteczny Cytotec czy dostępny w zestawie z WOW Misoprostol. Zarówno Arthrotec i Cytotec zawiera 0,2mg Mizoprostolu, ale Athrotec zawiera też Diclofenac i  tu jest problem ponieważ ten dodatkowy składnik może spowodować osłabienie skurczów macicy co może skutkować niepowodzeniem całego zabiegu. Dlatego przy przyjmowaniu Arthrotecu nie powinni się połykać rdzenia tabletki czyli drugiego składnika diclofenaku. Według mnie po zapoznaniu się z wieloma opiniami np na stronie WOW zabieg powinno się przeprowadzać przez przyjęcie tabletek tylko i wyłącznie metodą pod język tak aby składnik misoprostol wchłonął się przez śluzówkę. Metoda dopochwowa jest mniej skuteczna ponieważ mniej składnika się wchłania i wolniej oraz w przypadku kiedy będzie konieczna wizyta w szpitalu w przypadku problemów podczas zabiegu resztki tabletki mogą być wykryte podczas badania przez lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Posiadam 11 tabletek Mizoprostolu . Zakupilam lecz nie wykorzystałam z obawy ze byl to juz prawie 12 tydz i moglby  mi na takim etapie zaszkodzic powodujac wady dla plodu. Dla zainteresowanych moge podeslac zdjecia tabletek. Zestaw 12 tabletek zakupilam za 360 zl, moge sprzedac za 330 zeby sie tylko tego pozbyc i zwrocic pieniadze za tabletki ktore zakupilam  . Wiecej inf pod adresem kowalczyk79m@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie tabletki ale tylko poprzez osobisty odbior. Warszawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wziełam 14 tabletek. nic nie pomoglo. moge teraz wziasc 6? moga mi pomoc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7 tygodniu - pilnie zakupię arthrotec, odbiór osobisty Warszawa, tylko w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Proszę o kontakt elbrusster@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 szt. arthrotec forte. więcej info na maila. sponsor1981@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do zaoferowania zestaw tabletek:Ru plus misoprostol 8szt.z 
women,z przyczyn osobistych nie wykorzystany,oddam za 500zł -kontakt:beatarom82@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki cale opakowanie  weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No a jaka przyczyna byla tego ze traciłac przytomnosc i przestawalas odychac? moze to nie była wina leku,tylko inna rzyczyna?? A poronienie jakie miałaś wywołane czy naturalne?


Niestety naturalne poronienie zatrzymane . 
W szpitalu byłam tydzień nie ma innej możliwości jak tylko skutki uboczne teko piekielnego leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7 tygodniu - pilnie zakupię arthrotec, odbiór osobisty Warszawa, tylko w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Proszę o kontakt elbrusster@gmail.com


Idź do lekarza !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos wie czy to moglo byc to ze cos mi chlupnelo w toalecie ale nie widzialam co. bylo sporo krwi razem z tym ze az po nogach cieklo. od tam tej pory tlyko plamie. jak sadzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arletta1.0@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety naturalne poronienie zatrzymane . 
> W szpitalu byłam tydzień nie ma innej możliwości jak tylko skutki uboczne teko piekielnego leku.


moze jestes uczulona na jakis skladnik w tym leku dlatego taka reakcja twojego organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kilka postów wcześniej pisałam że wzięłam łącznie 24 tabletki i nic !
> Napiszę jak to było u mnie bo większość osób pisze że szybko ma krwawienie i jest po wszystkim u mnie było inaczej.
>  OM 09. 01. brak okresu szok panika a jestem przed 40-stką .
> 09.02 test dwie kreski ginekolog -hcg
> 10.02 HCG 2546 - ciąża , temp.37.5
> 12.02 temp.37,5 godz.17 , 20 , 23 c**** kupiłam spod tego numeru 696697190 (oszust jeśli chodzi o RU, c****** był prawdziwy wydałam ponad 460 zł ) delikatne skurcze biegunka dreszcze ,2w nocy A*****(kupiony w aptece na farcie , bez recepty ) 4 pod język +4 dopochwowo i nic
> 14.02 temp.37,0 zentel na robaki on uszkadza (#), USG zarodka nie widać z wyliczeń lekarza to 4,4tc z moich 5,2tc. delikatne krwawienie
> 15.02 temp.37,0 podczas kąpieli najpierw mała ilość śluzu podbarwiona krwią a za moment twarda bordowa fasolka wielkości ok.4mm x 3mm( oczywiście kąpiele codzienne we wrzątku i silne masowanie podbrzusza )
> 16.02 temp.36,8 HCG 538,1 delikatne krwawienie, ginekolog-czekamy
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Wczoraj byłam na usg ciąży brak. Czyli zadziałało. Próbować i nie poddawać się. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam do sprzedania niepełne opakowanie - 12 szt tabletek Arthrotec za 100 zł. Data ważności - marzec 2016. Kupione jakieś 2 miesiące temu.
Kontakt pod adresem mailowym: bonifaccy@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
Posiadam również Mizoprostol 8 tabletek i Mifepristone (RU 486), 1 tabletka.
Od Women on Web.
Wszystko to pozostałości po udanym zabiegu.
tel: 726 593 812
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,mam do sprzedania arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie. Jeśli ktos chętny proszę o kontakt doleczek33@gmail.pl
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte 10 sztuk cena 150 zł + wysyłka kontakt katarina330@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 tam mozesz poprosic o pomoc. Tam nabylam skuteczne srodki ktore okazaly sie bardzo pomocne po 2 wczesniejszych zabiegach innymi srodkami ktore okazaly sie bezskuteczne 504307862 polecam pewne sprawdzone zrodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy ktoś tutaj miał cesarkę z powodu braku postępu porodu tzn braku skurczów i dawali mi  OKSYTOCYNĘ przez kroplówkę ale nie zadziałało i skończyło się cesarką..... czy jeżeli wtedy nie miałam skurczów to czy arth zadziała jak należy???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy  ktoś wie co to mogło wyleciec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda która "dała" powinna wiązać tą kwestię z ciążą. 
Za dzieciobójstwo i podżeganie powinniście iść do więzienia!! 
Może Policja by się zajęła tym forum ??!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każda która "dała" powinna wiązać tą kwestię z ciążą. 
> Za dzieciobójstwo i podżeganie powinniście iść do więzienia!! 
> Może Policja by się zajęła tym forum ??!!


A pani niech zajmie sie soba a nie cudzymi tylkami i po cholere taka osoba wchodzi na takie fora? jesli czyms sie nie interesuje to tego nie wyszukuje w internecie ani nigdzie indziej. Nie znajac sytuacji wszystkich tych kobiet nie ma prawa nikt sie za nie wypowiadac a tymbardziej oczerniac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każda która "dała" powinna wiązać tą kwestię z ciążą. 
> Za dzieciobójstwo i podżeganie powinniście iść do więzienia!! 
> Może Policja by się zajęła tym forum ??!!


Nie strasz policją Moherze pi....lony bo jakbyś nie wiedziała to ci powiem w każdym cywilizowanym kraju aborcja jest dozwolona i kobieta może wybierać czy chce być  matką czy nie tylko w zacofanej prymitywnej Katolandii jest to zabronione.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W świetle polskiego prawa, kobieta która dokona aborcji nie jest karana. 
Jedynie osoby które jej w tym bezpośrednio pomogły, typu lekarz bądź sprzedawca leków, naraża się na ryzyko odpowiedzialności karnej. 
Takie teksty o policji, to można na forum pedofilii wrzucać, a nie tu.

----------


## eldoka9013

Witam. Mam do sprzedania 12szt art za 180zł (za tyle kupiłem tutaj w necie). W cenie jest koszt dostawy poczta polska. Kupiłem te tabletki, bo dziewczyna nie wiedziała, czy poronić lub urodzić. Ale jak się domyślacie, chce urodzić. Dlatego chcę je sprzedać. Wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane, jeszcze z ulotką :Smile:  Płatność przy odbiorze. Jestem z Opolszczyzny. Więc jak ktoś ma blisko do Opola, można osobiście odebrać. eldo9013@wp.pl Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy ktoś tutaj miał cesarkę z powodu braku postępu porodu tzn braku skurczów i dawali mi  OKSYTOCYNĘ przez kroplówkę ale nie zadziałało i skończyło się cesarką..... czy jeżeli wtedy nie miałam skurczów to czy arth zadziała jak należy???


może ktoś byl w takiej sytuacji??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
Posiadam również Mizoprostol 8 tabletek i Mifepristone (RU 486), 1 tabletka.
Od Women on Web. Cena do uzgodnienia.
Wszystko to pozostałości po udanym zabiegu.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może ktoś byl w takiej sytuacji??


Ja byłam w takiej sytuacji, ale art zadziałał normalnie i to za pierwszym razem :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie arth nie zadzialal za 1 razem
 chce sprobowac drugi raz. kto mi powie jak go teraz dawkowac? jestem 6-7 tc. bralam tygbtemu 3x po 4 tabbdoustniebtrzymajacn30 min pod jezykiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest tu osoba ktora poronila miala odrobine krwi i tylko brazowe plamoenie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

duzo osob pisze ze sie nie udalo bo bylp za wczesnoe badz za pozno. to kiedy jest najlepiej? wiecej udaje sie dziewczynom za 1 czy za 2 razem?

----------


## fizza

Może się nie udać tylko jesli jest zbyt wcześnie, lunb gdy lek nie spowoduje skurczów. Ja miałam wywoływane poronienie w ten sposób, w szpitalu... Niestety nie z przyczyn ode mnie zależnych. tabletki u mnie zadziałały i lekarze mówili mi że są one skuteczne w około 80% ilości przypadków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a to od czego zalezy ze jednym wywola skurcz a drugim nie? za drugim razem jest wieksza pewnosc ze pomoze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a moze wiesz czy w 5tc wystarczyla troche ilosci krwi i tylko plamienie aby poronic?

----------


## Martola

Sprzedam 12 - 120zł, pudełko - 180zł w cenę wliczona przesyłka 24h, wszystko w blistrach i z ulotką Pfizer
marta.kania74@o2.pl Mam niestety tylko dwa pudełka, bo taką receptę wystawił lekarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w 5 to ja miałam normalnie skrzepy i w ogóle to wszystko tak jak niektórzy w 8 tc. więc lepiej idz do lekarza żeby mieć pewność. A potem plamienie przez 2 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak zazywalas? jak wygladalo to u cb?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy komus wydarzylo sie tak ze dopiero za drugim podzialalo? arth dziala z jakim opoznieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam tak jak piszą dziewczyny doustnie i nawet jedną dawkę mniej i wszystko się udało bez jakiś koszmarnych przeżyć. Ale każda z nas jest inna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl      sprzedam opakowanie z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie za pierwszym razem podziałał

----------


## alinka1008

ostrzegam przed kupnem ze strony tabletkipomoc@hushmail.com.Kobieta (Joanna S.konto  Wrocław) żąda 400 zł.przelewem,następnie okazuje się,że bank zamyka jej konto i... kasa w bloto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi z po wzieciu po okolo 5 h od pierwszej dawki wylecialo cos do toalety i bylo duzo krwi. od tam tej pory tylko plamie. mogłam poronic wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę że tak ale tylko lekarz potwierdzi na 100 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a moze wiesz czy w 5tc wystarczyla troche ilosci krwi i tylko plamienie aby poronic?


U mnie tak było. Wszystkiego niewiele. Krwawienie niewielkie i później plamienia. Wizyta u ginekologa -ciąży ni ma (usg) jeszcze beta dla sprawdzenia,  wynik postępowania prawie zerowy. Teraz po ok 30 dniach od akcji normalny okres.Zaczelam brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne , nie chce juz nigdy przez to 
przechodzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy komus wydarzylo sie tak ze dopiero za drugim podzialalo? arth dziala z jakim opoznieniem?


U mnie jak najbardziej za drugim podziałało, głowa do góry,nie martw się, pierwszy raz miałam nakazane po dwie tabletki co 3 godziny. Cały dzień dawkowałam te 12 szt. Ogólnie zero skurczy,krwawienie i nic więcej. Po awizycie u gina potwierdziło się że krawie ale ciąza trwa dalej, poronienie zagrazajace dlatego krwawie. Wiec jesli cos tam sie dzieje i odkleja się to trzeba to powtorzyc. Zrobiłam to po raz drugi w odstepie tygodnia. Tym razem pozostało mi tylko 10szt Art. Hmm..jak to dawkowac? Postanowiłam wziąść 4-4-2 wiem że nie 12szt ale cóz...jak ma podziałac to podziała. Po 4 tabl juz po dwóch godzinach dreszcze,zimno i skurcze jak na poród, krwawienie delikatne, po kolejnych juz dużo leciało,skrzepy i wciąz skurcze. Dwie ostatnie wzięłam po to by dokończyc,po co zostawiac te dwie tabletki. Po całej akcji jakby wszystko ze mnie zleciało,poczułam ulgę,bóle ustały,skurcze tez,ból piersi równiez. Krwawiłam zaledwie 5 dni. Wydawało mi się dziwne że tak krótko,myśle - cos nie tak..zrobiłam bete było 85 a był to 7 tydzien. Potem test zwykły płytkowy..o dziwo jedna kreska, nie tak jak inne dziewczyny tu pisały ze dłuuuugo dwie...Dwa tygodnie od zabiegu powtórzyłam bete,wynik 0,31 a równo po miesiącu dostałam okres. Tak więc nie sugerujmy się innymi bo kazdy to inaczej przechodzi, można poradzić się ale nie sugerowac objawami innych dziewczyn..a Art naprawdę działa..choc po pierwszej nieudanej próbie wątpiłam w to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wzięłam w poniedziałek 12 tab. niestety tylko plamilam. własnie dzis aczynam krwawic. ciekawe jak to bedzie dalej

----------


## Szuka

Witam, pilnie poszukuję Arthrotecu w okolicach Bydgoszczy (lub rady w jakiej aptece da się kupić bez recepty).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Arthrotec na poronienie w rozsądnej cenie. 
blacqueenxx@o2.pl
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arletta1.0@interia.pl   sprzedam cale opakwanie z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem zainteresowana kupię lek w rozsądnej cenie.  1983.05.14@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Martola

Nadal mam wolne dwa opakowania arth firmy Pfizer z lokalnej apteki. 180 za opakowanie lub 120zl za 12szt z wliczoną paczką 24h. marta.kania74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny kiedy po zabiegu mogę spodziewać się okresu wszystko się udało robiłam usg i nie jestem w ciąży jednak minął już czas i powinnam mieć okres i mi się spoznia jakieś 3 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny kiedy po zabiegu mogę spodziewać się okresu wszystko się udało robiłam usg i nie jestem w ciąży jednak minął już czas i powinnam mieć okres i mi się spoznia jakieś 3 dni


Ja mialam po 6sciu tygodniach liczac od dnia zabiegu wiec cierpliwosci i paczka podpasek zawsze ze soba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wreszcie siee udalo za 4 razem. Beta spadala a jest prawie 5 tyg po zabiegu i test wyszedl nareszcie negatywny. Na usg nie bylo ciazy tylko polip do leczenia a ja ze strachu zaopatrzylam sie w kolejne op art ale na szczescie nie bede musiala tego swinstwa brac, jest to nie tyle okropne w smaku jak robi sie papka co meczace psychicznie. To byly najgorsze 2 miesiace dla mnie i dla meza bo znosil cierpliwie wszystko. Takze dziewczyny art dziala i nie poddawajcie sie  :Wink:  trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Marta.kania nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej..powiedzcie czy mmoge przeprowadzic zabieg jak biore antybiotyk i mam infekcje drog odd.. antybiotykk jeszcze 3 dni a ja mam polowe 12 tyg  :Frown: (((((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam jeden oryginalny zestaw z zza granicy mifepristone + misoprostol, dużo skuteczniejszy niż sam arthrotec.  natalia140411@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podawajcie numery kont oszustów to pomoże innym unikać naciagaczy. Piszcie @ oszustów , bo czują się bezkarni w naciaganiu innych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktos mi jeszcze powiedzieć po jakim czasie miałyście okreś po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wzięłam 3 dawki po 4 pod język no i oczywiście pozostałość czyli te małe tabletki po rozpuszczeniu wyplułam bo ponoć trzeba bo to lek przeciwbólowy i nic się nie dzieje...jestem w 5 tyg.czy to możliwe..?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każda która "dała" powinna wiązać tą kwestię z ciążą. 
> Za dzieciobójstwo i podżeganie powinniście iść do więzienia!! 
> Może Policja by się zajęła tym forum ??!!


Brak mi słów na takiego pustego imbecyla jak TY..... moja dupa moja sprawa a nie twoja tym bardziej Policji ..... zajmij sie swoim kroczem bo chyba żal ci dupe ściska ze my nie chcemy,a ty po prostu nie możesz mieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzzedam opakowanie oryginalne tabletek   monika1.0@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Marta.kania nie polecam


Dlaczego nie polecasz tej osoby? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź bo ja u niej zamówiłam a właściwie to czas mi się już kończy i nie wiem co robić!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego nie polecasz tej osoby? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź bo ja u niej zamówiłam a właściwie to czas mi się już kończy i nie wiem co robić!!!


Jeśli wybrałaś przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia przy odbiorze to nie masz się czego bać. Sprawdzisz sobie co jest w przesyłce jeśli tabletki będą podejrzane lub nie oryginalne to jej po prostu nie odbierzesz i już. Natomiast jeśli wpłaciłaś tej osobie kasę na konto przed wysyłką no to prawdopodobnie ją straciłaś a przesyłki nigdy nie otrzymasz i będziesz mieć nauczkę aby nigdy więcej tego nie robić.

----------


## magdalia

mam 8tabletek arthrotecu. zabieg miałam miesiąc temu zostały mi bo zuzyłam 12,załacze zdjecia chętnym.pisałam tu już kilka razy chciałam sprzedać za więcej bo bardzo dużo niestety zapłaciłam za tabletki ale chce się ich już pozbyć..50zł plus ewentualna przesyłka.jestem z trójmiasta ,magdalia87@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania art, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 24h, z apteki (paragon, numer apteki) wysyłam zdjęcia, cena za opakowanie 200zł (20tab) aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie Arthrotec na poronienie w rozsądnej cenie. 
> blacqueenxx@o2.pl
> Proszę o pomoc



Mam 8szt chętnie odsprzedam. 1983.05.14@wp.pl w rozsądnej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

test wyszedl mi negatywny po tygodniu od przyjecia arth. czyli juz nie jestem w ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> test wyszedl mi negatywny po tygodniu od przyjecia arth. czyli juz nie jestem w ciazy?


Raczej nie, ale ja na twoim miejscu zrobiłabym jeszcze usg by się upewnić czy wszystko ok :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szybko i dyskretnie - więcej na arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec jest dostępny w większości aptek prywatnych bez większych problemów. 
nie rozumiem po co ryzykujecie i zamawiacie prosty lek od naciągaczy?? w większym mieście można go dostać bez problemów płacąc 50-60 zł. 

błagam, kobity! czytajcie ze zrozumieniem tekst! jeśli jest napisane "zażyć pod język" to wkładamy do buzi, a nie doWcipnie! czytam to i ręce mi opadają na poziom niektórych komentarzy. 
do tej co zażywa antybiotyki: wolisz dłużej pochorować odstawiając antybiotyk, czy być w ciąży??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki z zaufanego żródła(mój szwagier jest ginekologiem)koszt z moją prowizją to 600zł za 12 szt.misoprostolu + 1 tabl.Ru zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na marlenka766@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszustka! 600 zł śmiech, żaden ginekolog w Polsce tego nie przepisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam tabletki z zaufanego żródła(mój szwagier jest ginekologiem)koszt z moją prowizją to 600zł za 12 szt.misoprostolu + 1 tabl.Ru zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na marlenka766@o2.pl



Oszustwo, w Polsce nie można kupić RU, a zestaw poronny wygląda trochę inaczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam tabletki z zaufanego żródła(mój szwagier jest ginekologiem)koszt z moją prowizją to 600zł za 12 szt.misoprostolu + 1 tabl.Ru zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na marlenka766@o2.pl


A jaka cene podala ha ha. Na WOW oryginalne 2 zestawy tyle kosztuja prawie. Od razu czuc oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec (zwykły). Kupiłam 2 op. na szceście pomogło po jednym. Jeśli jest ktos zaintersowany proszę o kontakt doleczek33@gmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> test wyszedl mi negatywny po tygodniu od przyjecia arth. czyli juz nie jestem w ciazy?


Możliwe...ja też po tygodniu miałam negatywny test, poza tym beta spadła do 0,31. Oczyszczenie było całkowite po podaniu Art. więc nie ma co sie martwić. Czsem nie wszystko na raz sie odklei i dlatego dziewczyny krwawią po tym i hormon HCG dłużej sie utrzymuje. Ty oczyściłaś się w tym dniu i dlatego po tygodniu nie było śladu żednej pozostałości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaka cene podala ha ha. Na WOW oryginalne 2 zestawy tyle kosztuja prawie. Od razu czuc oszustwo.


Oj tam znajdzie się głupi co kupi. Była tu jedna osoba, która kupiła 2 tabletki cytoteku za 1500zł !!!....są osoby, które mimo wielu ostrzeżeń na tym forum i nie tylko dalej dają się w konia robic i kupują u pana z numeru 733-856-331 o innych nie wspomnę. Gdyby nie takie osoby to oszuści poszliby z torbami. My tu piszemy, ostrzegamy, dajemy namiary na oszustów, a nikt tego nie czyta bo ludziom się nie chcą być oszukiwani i będą, szkoda naszego czasu....Piszemy o fundacji WOW o tym, że tam można kupić oryginalny zestaw tabletek itd...ale po co one wolą zasilać konta oszustów i tyle....ehhh szkoda gadać, na głupotę ludzką nie ma lekarstwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupie Arth, jestem w 7 tyg i niewiele czasu zostalo as8079@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec   niewinna152@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, pilnie poszukuję Arthrotecu w okolicach Bydgoszczy (lub rady w jakiej aptece da się kupić bez recepty).


mam na sprzedaż niewinna152@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jak dziewczyne do zabiegu panikouje jest 8 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje artheotec pilnie. Brałam wczoraj i nic się nie dzieje. Jestem 4tyg. Wzięłam wczoraj lacNie 12 sztuk i nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nam się udało dzidaj dziewczyna była dzielna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 12 tygodniu chcie szybko usuniac powiedz cie kupić tabletki i jak je zażyć. I na co przygotowac się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj tam znajdzie się głupi co kupi. Była tu jedna osoba, która kupiła 2 tabletki cytoteku za 1500zł !!!....są osoby, które mimo wielu ostrzeżeń na tym forum i nie tylko dalej dają się w konia robic i kupują u pana z numeru 733-856-331 o innych nie wspomnę. Gdyby nie takie osoby to oszuści poszliby z torbami. My tu piszemy, ostrzegamy, dajemy namiary na oszustów, a nikt tego nie czyta bo ludziom się nie chcą być oszukiwani i będą, szkoda naszego czasu....Piszemy o fundacji WOW o tym, że tam można kupić oryginalny zestaw tabletek itd...ale po co one wolą zasilać konta oszustów i tyle....ehhh szkoda gadać, na głupotę ludzką nie ma lekarstwa.


Zgadzam sie z Toba w 100%, majac do wyboru wplacic komus 200 300 zl za tabl ktore kosztuja 50zl to wolalabym zaplacic 400 zl za pewne z WOW i nie bac sie ze stracone pieniadze czy ze dostane paracetamol. Na szczescie mi sie udalo bez recepty kupic kilka razy bo zabieg powtarzalam 4 razy i myslalam ze 5 tez bede musiala powtarzac ale juz wszystkojest  ok i cale op sobie lezy w szufladzie. Mozna pochodzic po aptekach a najlepiej wyslac faceta i w ktorejs byc moze sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8tabletek arthrotecu pomogę jeśli ktoś potrzebuje informacji jak zażyć czego sie spodziewać sama niedawno to przeszłam .magdalia87@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie za 70 zl     monika1.0@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
Posiadam również Mizoprostol 8 tabletek i Mifepristone (RU 486), 1 tabletka.
Od Women on Web.
Wszystko to pozostałości po udanym zabiegu.
tel: 726 593 812
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meyla.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam za 120 zl cale opakowanie. kamila.pils@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kamila.pils@interia.pl

----------


## szynszyla987

jest tu ktos teraz?
mam pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jest tu ktos teraz?
> mam pytanie


Jeśli masz pytanie , po prostu je napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam w 5 tc. wziełam art . małam plamienie pozniej krwawienie wylecialo z kilka skrzepow. po 1,5 tyg zrobilam test. druga kreska wyszla ale juz prawie nie widoczna. czyli stezenie hcg spada? czyli sie udalo ? bo teraz w 7 tc to druga kreska powinna byc juz bardzo ciemna? jak sadzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> byłam w 5 tc. wziełam art . małam plamienie pozniej krwawienie wylecialo z kilka skrzepow. po 1,5 tyg zrobilam test. druga kreska wyszla ale juz prawie nie widoczna. czyli stezenie hcg spada? czyli sie udalo ? bo teraz w 7 tc to druga kreska powinna byc juz bardzo ciemna? jak sadzicie?


Test ciążowy może pokazywać wynik pozytywny jeszcze przez 4 a nawet 6tc po poronieniu, ja tak miałam. Sugeruję abyś poszła go gin. i zrobiła badanie USG wtedy będziesz mieć całkowitą pewność czy faktycznie się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam to pod jezykiem jakies 15 minut i jest juz biala papka co zrobic to ma tak byc?
pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam to pod jezykiem jakies 15 minut i jest juz biala papka co zrobic to ma tak byc?
> pomocy


Trzymaj ok 30 minut potem resztę połknij. Jeśli zażywasz arthrotec to wypluj tylko ten twardy rdzeń, resztę połknij. Rób tak przy każdej dawce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pod jezykiem czy miedzy dziaslem a policzkiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lepiej pod językiem, szybciej się wchłania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymaj ok 30 minut potem resztę połknij. Jeśli zażywasz arthrotec to wypluj tylko ten twardy rdzeń, resztę połknij. Rób tak przy każdej dawce


A tak na marginesie to bardzo ci się dziwię bo przed zabiegiem powinnaś sobie poczytać jak masz używać te tabletki tu na forum oraz na stronie WOW jest wszystko dokładnie opisane, ale co nie chciało ci się, lenistwo??? Jak można zadawać takie pytania jak się jest już w trakcie zabiegu z tabletkami w buzi!!! Kieruję te słowa też do innych troszkę pracy nie zaszkodzi wystarczy poświęcić 2-3 godzinki poczytać posty na forum i nie tylko i wtedy wiadomo co robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytalam jak to sie zazywa po prostu chcialam sie upewnic czy wszystko dobrze robie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czytalam jak to sie zazywa po prostu chcialam sie upewnic czy wszystko dobrze robie


Jasne, czytałaś to widać...no nic życzę ci aby się udało bez komplikacji. Może teraz jak już jesteś w trakcie...poczytaj sobie co zrobić jak pojawią się ewentualne problemy, co potem jak już będzie po wszystkim itd....troszkę wiedzy nie zaszkodzi...trzymaj się :*

----------


## gosc 357

Witam. Sprzedam paczkę ( 20 szt.) tabletek Arthrotec za 180 pln. Możliwość doręczenia w okolicach Katowic , bądź odbiór osobisty w umówionym miejscu, mogę również przesłać zdjęcia, proszę pisać pytać a na wszystko odpowiem.
Mój nr. tel 506822200 Proszę o sms gdyż nie zawsze jestem w stanie odebrać telefon. Dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, serdeczna89@o2.pl
80pln, za 12 tabl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki zawioda jakie sa wtedy opcje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu dniach ginekolog nie zauwazy w pochwie tych tabloetek ? pozna sie ze poronilam sama?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale tu pisza ze lepiej pod jezyk je wlozyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale wiecie po jakim czasie te tabletki nie sa  do wykrycia w pochwie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wkładaj Artho do pochwy, możesz przedawkować środek przeciwbólowy i wylądować w szpitalu. Chyba ze wyciągniesz z nich rdzeń to wtedy można włożyć. Ale lepiej jest pod język

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteśmy już po zabiegu i opiszę to z punku widzenia faceta.
Zacznę do początku.
Moja dziewczynę bolał brzuch od jakiegoś czasu i w końcu dała się namówić na wizytę u ginekologa. Po wyjściu z gabinetu niespodzianka "podejrzenie" ciąży 7~8 tydzień (aż mi się gorąco zrobiło). Przez kilka dni rozmowy co robimy, przerywamy leczenie i ląduje w szpitalu na onkologii czy kontynuujemy leczenie i przeprowadzamy zabieg. Dla mnie jej zdrowie jest najważniejsze i opcja nr. dwa wygrała.
Jako że czas nas gonił to zamówiłem tabletki od kolesia z ogłaszamy24.pl. Koleś miał wysłać ru-486 + misoprostol tymczasem dostałem witaminę C (zamiast miso) + prawdopodobnie osłonka na żołądek przy braniu antybiotyku (zamiast ru).
W ten sposób tydzień minął i okienko w którym można przeprowadzić zabieg kurczyło się.
Od poniedziałku wiozłem załatwienie tabletek na siebie i wędrówki po lekarzach.

Pierwszych pięciu odmówiło wypisania recepty (chociaż "bajere" miałem dobrze dopracowaną), szkoda tracić czas i pora na wizyty prywatne. Dopiero za czwartą wizytą udało mi się załatwić receptę  (łączny koszt wizyt 380zł) 
Wizyta w aptece 85zł za 2 opakowania Artho.

Ufffff mam prawdziwe tabletki w ręce  :Smile: ))

Tydzień 10~11
Przygotowanie:
Typowe zakupy: podpaski, soki, napoje, pieczywo+ pierdoły do niego.

Przeprowadzamy zabieg:
Pierwsze cztery tabletki rozpuściły się bardzo szybko (około 15 min.) 
skurcze zaczęły się po jakiś 20 min i delikatne krwawienie
przerwa na "spanie"

Druga dawka, te już rozpuszczały się dłużej ~20 min
zaczęły się częste wizyty w toalecie + zmiany podpasek
przerwa na "spanie"

Trzecia dawka rozpuszczały się ~25 min
wizyty w toalecie + zmiany podpasek
przerwa na "spanie"

Można iść spać na dłużej. 

Na tygodniu wizyta u ginekologa, wszystko ok, pęcherzyka brak. Ginekolog przypisał antybiotyk jakby krwawienie nie ustało w przeciągu tygodnia.

P.S.
Jak by ktoś chciał to mam 13 tabletek Artho do odsprzedania, tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane (za wyjątkiem jednej która wypadła z opakowania.

Kontakt resercz@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś dostałam tabletki boje ich zarzyc jest kto jest w trakcie  lub po żeby mnie spierał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale ja juz je wzielam i nic sie takiego nie stalo. wszystko ok . tylko sie pytam po jakim czasie jest do wkrycia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteśmy już po zabiegu i opiszę to z punku widzenia faceta.
> Zacznę do początku.
> Moja dziewczynę bolał brzuch od jakiegoś czasu i w końcu dała się namówić na wizytę u ginekologa. Po wyjściu z gabinetu niespodzianka "podejrzenie" ciąży 7~8 tydzień (aż mi się gorąco zrobiło). Przez kilka dni rozmowy co robimy, przerywamy leczenie i ląduje w szpitalu na onkologii czy kontynuujemy leczenie i przeprowadzamy zabieg. Dla mnie jej zdrowie jest najważniejsze i opcja nr. dwa wygrała.
> Jako że czas nas gonił to zamówiłem tabletki od kolesia z ogłaszamy24.pl. Koleś miał wysłać ru-486 + misoprostol tymczasem dostałem witaminę C (zamiast miso) + prawdopodobnie osłonka na żołądek przy braniu antybiotyku (zamiast ru).
> W ten sposób tydzień minął i okienko w którym można przeprowadzić zabieg kurczyło się.
> Od poniedziałku wiozłem załatwienie tabletek na siebie i wędrówki po lekarzach.
> 
> Pierwszych pięciu odmówiło wypisania recepty (chociaż "bajere" miałem dobrze dopracowaną), szkoda tracić czas i pora na wizyty prywatne. Dopiero za czwartą wizytą udało mi się załatwić receptę  (łączny koszt wizyt 380zł) 
> Wizyta w aptece 85zł za 2 opakowania Artho.
> ...


Mam pytanie kto podjął decyzję obydwoje?
Jeżeli partnerka wachała to powiedz jakich argumentów uzyłes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Obydwoje podjęliśmy taką decyzję, gdyby nie to musiała by przerwać leczenie i stawić się w szpitalu na onkologii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tabletek za 150zł (za pobraniem) + koszt dostawy. Jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany proszę dzwonić, lub napisać maila: 663310498/eldo9013@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam 1 dawke po czym bolal mnie tylko brzuch i przez pare minut mialam dreszcze potem wzielam druga lekko boli brzuch i zaczelo sie krwawienie ale bardzo malo nie wiem czy jest sens brac kolejna bo to chyba nie dziala.
spodziewalam sie mocneo krwawienia skurczy i silnego bolu tymczasem boli mnie mniej niz podczas okresu 
co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomozcie co mam zrobic  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomozcie co mam zrobic


poczekaj...ile wziełas tabl.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam 2 dawki po 4 i nic sie praktycznie nie dzieje  :Frown: 
krwi bardzo malo prawie nie boli nie wiem co zrobic czy brac 3 dawke  bo to chyba nie dziala :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poczekaj...ile wziełas tabl.?


musisz wziasc 3-4 od razu do jak nie pomoze to za 3 godz.powtorz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poczekaj...wszystko bedzie dobrze..czas ja praktycznie poroniłam dopiero po dwoch dniach...czekaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no wlasnie za 1 wzielam 4 tabletki za drugim razem tez 4
nic sie praktycznie nie dzieje piszecie tu   o krwawieniu i silnych bolach a u mnie nic
chyba nic z tego nie bedzie :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie za 1 wzielam 4 tabletki za drugim razem tez 4
> nic sie praktycznie nie dzieje piszecie tu   o krwawieniu i silnych bolach a u mnie nic
> chyba nic z tego nie bedzie


ile mineło czasu/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 dawke wzielam o 14 30 
dopiero po 2 zaczelo sie krwawienie ale slabe
a bol jest slaby
brac 3 dawke czy sobie darowac skoro nie dziala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 dawke wzielam o 14 30 
> dopiero po 2 zaczelo sie krwawienie ale slabe
> a bol jest slaby
> brac 3 dawke czy sobie darowac skoro nie dziala?


poczekaj,jeszcze z godzinke wez goraca kapiel...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poczekaj,jeszcze z godzinke wez goraca kapiel...


zacznie sie! Plamisz juz wiec cos sie dzieje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale czemu praktycznie nie czuje bolu?
jak tak czytalam to wiele pisalo ze az sie zwijaly i plakaly z bolu

----------


## ewuska

witajcie opowiem wam swoja historie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ból zalezy od wielkości płodu i siły mięsni macicy, jeśli sa słabe to muszą sie bardzo napracować aby wydalić fasolke, jesli sa mocne to nie ma takich bóli.Zaczelas krwawić to jest najważniejsze, wraz z dziewczyna musieliśmy to zrobić, cały zabieg był przeprowadzony w sobote, krwawenie trwało a tak naprawde dopiero w czwartek poroniła fasolke.Płód obumarł juz w sobote, ale długo sie czyściła macica i dlatego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a w ktorym byla tygodniu ze bylo widac plod?

----------


## ewuska

a mianowicie 4 lata temu zaszłam w ciaze. straszny szok był to dla mnie, długo zastanawiałam sie nad tym co robic, przeszukałam wszystkie strony na necie. wkoncu trafiłam na arthrotec! mój partner mi odradzal ten pomysł, ale po moich lamentach wkoncu sie zgodzil. byłam w 9 tyg ciazy, stwierdziałam ze to zrobie, załowałam bardzo. ale z drugirj strony poczułam ulge. TAKZE ROZUMIEM WAS W 100% ALE TEGO NIE POPIERAM. a wiec kupiłam arthrotec od jakiegos goscia którego dziewczyna takze tego uzywała podobno 2x ja bym sie drugi raz nie odwazyła. wziełam ogólnie 8 tab,2x4 dopochwowo. w nocy obudził mnie straszny ból, ciągle biegałam do toalety, wkoncu wyleciał duzy skrzep, stwierdziłam ze juz po wszystkim i w sumie tak było. krwawiłam 2 tyg.podczas krwawienia w 2 tyg poszłam do ginekologa powiedziała mi ze mam zapalenie krwisto-ropne, nic nie zauwazyła ze to po poronirniu. drugi raz bym tego nie chciała przezyc. pozdrwaiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale czemu praktycznie nie czuje bolu?
> jak tak czytalam to wiele pisalo ze az sie zwijaly i plakaly z bolu


Ja wzięłam 2×4 tab.co trzy godziny dopochwowo potem za godzinę 4 tab pod język, bez rdzenia ,możesz rozruszać tabletkę i wyjąć z ni mniejsza okrągłą. Zaczęłam bardziej krwawić, wylatywaly  skrzepy wielkie i mniejsze dużo tego było. 
 i do rana było po wszystki. Przy większym bólu wzięłam ketonal. Karwilam przez tydzień leciało ze mnie jak cholera, skrzepy i dużo krwi.Jestem dwa tygodnie po ,zrobiłam test ciążowy i jest jedną kreska czuje się dobrze..Trzymaj się i nie poddawaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

martwi mnie wlasnie praktycznie brak bolu i malo krwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a po jakim czasie najlepiej zrobic test ciazowy?
i czy zawsze wylatuja skrzepy czy moze byc tez saama krew?

----------


## ewuska

> a po jakim czasie najlepiej zrobic test ciazowy?
> i czy zawsze wylatuja skrzepy czy moze byc tez saama krew?


ja zrobiłam po 5 dniach. wyszedł negatywny ale dla pewnosci zrobiłam po 9 dniach tez negatyw. skrzepy zawsze leca. takze jak nie zauwazysz skrzepu to prawdopodobnie sie nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widzialam dwa wczesniej ale bardzo male

----------


## ewuska

> widzialam dwa wczesniej ale bardzo male


a wziełam tabletki pod jezyk czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;91009]poczekaj...ile wziełas tabl.?[/QU
Poszukuje dziewczyny która przeprowadziła zabieg dziś lub wczoraj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pod jezyk
a ma to znaczenie jak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;91009]poczekaj...ile wziełas tabl.?[/QU
Poszukuje dziewczyny która przeprowadziła zabieg dziś lub wczoraj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po co ci taka dziewczyna?

----------


## ewuska

> pod jezyk
> a ma to znaczenie jak ?


własnie ma. dopochwowo szybciej to dociera do płodu i wszystko szybciej nastepuje. ja brałam dopochwowo 2 x po 4 tab. po 3 h wszystko sie zaczeło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a wczesniej ktos pisal ze pod jezykiem szybciej sie wchlania i tak jest lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 lata temu dokonywałam aborcji z wow. tabletki wysłali mi za darmo ze względu na złą sytuację finansową. warto z nimi po negocjować nawet za 20 euro wyślą. zero komplikacji zero bólu wszystko książkowo.  ciąża 5 tygodniowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ile czekalas na te tabletki od nich ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki szły z Indii - półtora tyg czekałam.   dostałam numer listu i sobie sledzilam przesyłkę. naprawdę dziewczyny wow pomaga nie bójcie się do nich pisać. na maila odpisuja bardzo szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy można uprawiać sexs jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś wie po jakim czasie tabletki w pochwie sie rozpuszcza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotecu nie używałam nigdy - nie wiem jak działa, ale wow mogę polecić z doświadczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak zatrzymaja ta przesyle gdzies na granicy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po co ci taka dziewczyna?


Żeby przekonać moją dziewczynę do usunięcia ciąży pomoście mi jest wszystko przygotowanie mam urlop są tabletki a ona chcie panikuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy ktoras z was moze powiedziec jak wygladaja te tabletki z wowo jak sie je stosuje i jak  wyglada wszystko jak sie to wezmie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile ma lat ta twoja dziewczyna? moze ona chce urodzic dziecko?

----------


## wow

> Kiedy można uprawiać sexs jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze


Jak sończy Ci się okres, który powinien trwać troszkę dłużej niż normalny, ale pamiętaj, że nawet ten cykl po poronieniu może być płodnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy ktoras z was moze powiedziec jak wygladaja te tabletki z wowo jak sie je stosuje i jak  wyglada wszystko jak sie to wezmie?


Dostajesz 2 rodzaje tablete, RU 486 plus 8 (jeśli dobrze pamiętam) tabletek z misoprostolem. połykasz najpierw tabletkę RU 486, która odcina płód od progesteronu (który "karmi" płód), dosłownie mówiąc osłabiasz go. Po 12 h bierzesz pod język 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu (rozpuszczają się pół h) i czekasz, po 3 h kolejne 4.
 Ja  już po RU 486 dostałam krwawienia a mizoprostol był w sumie na poprawne (w całości) wydalenie osłabionego zarodka. Czasem sam mizoprostol może nie zadziałać - dlatego ważne jest zażycie RU  486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bym sie bala tam zamowic nie dosc ze trzeba wplacic kase na konto i nie ma mozliwosci sprawdzenia zawartosci przesylki to moze jeszcze gdzies na granicy zaginac i pieniadze przepadna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

serdeczna89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po co ci taka dziewczyna?


Pomorzesz mi przekonać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale jak ktos ma ci pomoc powiedz cos wiecej o niej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile ma lat ta twoja dziewczyna? moze ona chce urodzic dziecko?


Chcie urodzić przestała brać tabletki nie mówiąc mi nic a jest juz na początku 9 tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale jak ktos ma ci pomoc powiedz cos wiecej o niej


Moja dziewczyna panikuje nie chcie wsiąść tabletek. Ma dopiero 23 lata jeszcze czas na dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a widzisz czyli ona chciala tego dziecka nie uzgadniajac tego z toba
ja za takie cos nie chcialabym z nia byc na twoim miejscu oszukala cie
jak chce dziecko to powiedz ze ok ale niech same je wychowuje bo ty nie chcesz
jak 9 tydzien to musi jak najszybciej brac juz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale jak ktos ma ci pomoc powiedz cos wiecej o niej


Wystarczy powiedzieć ze nic strasznego i szybko pójdzie nie chcie słuchać i dlatego was proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja bym sie bala tam zamowic nie dosc ze trzeba wplacic kase na konto i nie ma mozliwosci sprawdzenia zawartosci przesylki to moze jeszcze gdzies na granicy zaginac i pieniadze przepadna


WOW jest to organizacja zajmująca się pomocą kobietom w niechcianej ciąży, próbują pomóc wszystkim nawet za darmo (ja osobiście dostałam tabletki za darmo ze względu na syt. finansową), na pewno te środki są skuteczniejsze niż sam Arthrotec, ale jak mówisz paczka może (w tych czasach) zostać zatrzymana przez celników - jest ryzyko, ale kto nie ryzykuje musi zaryzykować bardziej biorąc sam Arthrotec. I tak źle i tak niedobrze, ale ja już mam swoją nauczkę i pilnuję się bardzo, chociaż 2 raz bym tego nie chciała przechodzić. Miałam to szczęście, że facet zaakceptował moją decyzję (dla niego moje szczęście było ważniejsze bo on chciał dziecka a ja nie)i ani razu do dzisiejszego dnia mi jej nie wypomniał (a minęło już 3 lata) i dalej jesteśmy razem. Wsparcie drugiej osoby też jest bardzo ważne w tej kwestii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a widzisz czyli ona chciala tego dziecka nie uzgadniajac tego z toba
> ja za takie cos nie chcialabym z nia byc na twoim miejscu oszukala cie
> jak chce dziecko to powiedz ze ok ale niech same je wychowuje bo ty nie chcesz
> jak 9 tydzien to musi jak najszybciej brac juz


Kocham ją a przedziesz dziecko kosztuje nie mało a my teraz mamy problemy finansowe może polebszy nam za rok to możemy pogadac o dziecku a nie teraz. A poza tym nigdy takich tabletek nie prała ama nie co się spodziewać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale zdajesz sobie sprawe ze jesli ona nie chce to nie mozesz jej zmusic ?
to musi byc jej decyzja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moim zdaniem jej nie przekonasz skoro przestala brac tabletki to oznacza ze ona specjalnie zaszla w ciaze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a widzisz czyli ona chciala tego dziecka nie uzgadniajac tego z toba
> ja za takie cos nie chcialabym z nia byc na twoim miejscu oszukala cie
> jak chce dziecko to powiedz ze ok ale niech same je wychowuje bo ty nie chcesz
> jak 9 tydzien to musi jak najszybciej brac juz


Ja chcie jej dac ostatnia szansę tylko mi pomoście ja przekonać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widze ze ty nie chcesz dziecka 
ale pomysl dlaczego przestala brac tabletki ? bo ona chce dziecko
nie przekonasz jej w takiej sytuacji 
jak w ogole argumentuje ze nie chce brac tych tabletek teraz zeby usunac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardziej boi się tego ze zostanie sama boi się również  przebiegu podczas zarzycia tych tabletek jeśli chodzi zajście w ciąże to była jej nie przemyślaną decyzja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moim zdaniem przemyslana skoro zaprzestala brania tabletek
twoj wybor jesli chcesz byc z kim kto cie oszukuje
powiedz ze skoro sie boi to zostanie sama 
sama zdecydowala ze zajdzie w ciaze niech poniesie odpowiedzialnosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> widze ze ty nie chcesz dziecka 
> ale pomysl dlaczego przestala brac tabletki ? bo ona chce dziecko
> nie przekonasz jej w takiej sytuacji 
> jak w ogole argumentuje ze nie chce brac tych tabletek teraz zeby usunac?


Ja nie chcie dziecka. Boi tez czy będzie mogła zajść w ciąże za rok lub dwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, ja tak na świeżo.

Dziś o 13 pierwsza dawka - po niej krwawienie dość obfite na początku, do tego dreszcze i stan podgorączkowy. Skurcze bardzo delikatne. 
O 16 druga dawka i tu lekki dramat w postaci bardzo mocnych skurczów, biegunki i dreszczy. Musiałam zażyć 2 tabletki paracetamolu i silne skurcze występowały co jakieś pół minuty aż zanikły. Krwawienie już lżejsze, pojawiły się skrzepy krwi.
Właśnie wyplułam trzecią dawkę po czym zaraz na podpasce pojawiła się biała, lekko przeźroczysta maź, zbita. Nie przyjrzałam się czy był zarodek bo spanikowałam. 
Teraz jest w porządku, dziwna ulga fizyczna - poza psychiką...

Myślicie, że już po? Nie za szybko poszło?
Podejrzewam, że był to ok. 6-7 tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie chcie dziecka. Boi tez czy będzie mogła zajść w ciąże za rok lub dwa


Chciała mieć dziecko myślała ze ja x tego powodu szczęśliwy bede ja nie jestem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, ja tak na świeżo.
> 
> Dziś o 13 pierwsza dawka - po niej krwawienie dość obfite na początku, do tego dreszcze i stan podgorączkowy. Skurcze bardzo delikatne. 
> O 16 druga dawka i tu lekki dramat w postaci bardzo mocnych skurczów, biegunki i dreszczy. Musiałam zażyć 2 tabletki paracetamolu i silne skurcze występowały co jakieś pół minuty aż zanikły. Krwawienie już lżejsze, pojawiły się skrzepy krwi.
> Właśnie wyplułam trzecią dawkę po czym zaraz na podpasce pojawiła się biała, lekko przeźroczysta maź, zbita. Nie przyjrzałam się czy był zarodek bo spanikowałam. 
> Teraz jest w porządku, dziwna ulga fizyczna - poza psychiką...
> 
> Myślicie, że już po? Nie za szybko poszło?
> Podejrzewam, że był to ok. 6-7 tydzień.


Bałas się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moim zdaniem przemyslana skoro zaprzestala brania tabletek
> twoj wybor jesli chcesz byc z kim kto cie oszukuje
> powiedz ze skoro sie boi to zostanie sama 
> sama zdecydowala ze zajdzie w ciaze niech poniesie odpowiedzialnosc


Nie poradzi sobie sama i to dzieckiem a poza tym jak ja dostawie to tak będę musiał pładzic alimenty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
Posiadam również Mizoprostol 8 tabletek i Mifepristone (RU 486), 1 tabletka.
Od Women on Web. Cena do uzgodnienia.
Wszystko to pozostałości po udanym zabiegu.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
> Posiadam również Mizoprostol 8 tabletek i Mifepristone (RU 486), 1 tabletka.
> Od Women on Web. Cena do uzgodnienia.
> Wszystko to pozostałości po udanym zabiegu.
> tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
> Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
> Pozdrawiam.


Hehe  ja możesz mieć na sprzedaż RU 486 po udanym zabiegu - skoro się udał to już jej nie masz tak samo Mizosprostol... ściema jak nic....chyba, że produkujesz te tabletki.... nie wierzcie dziewczyny takim debilom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skoro nie chce brac to sobie poradzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

krwaiwe juz ponad tyg. ginekolog nic nie zauwazyl. czy przez krwawienie mogla w usg nie zobaczyc czy juz nie ma zarodka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hehe  ja możesz mieć na sprzedaż RU 486 po udanym zabiegu - skoro się udał to już jej nie masz tak samo Mizosprostol... ściema jak nic....chyba, że produkujesz te tabletki.... nie wierzcie dziewczyny takim debilom


Sam jesteś debil. Co boisz się że ci klientów odbiorę!!!!!
Niech się wypowiedzą te osoby co kupiły. I nie twój interes skąd mam. zazdrościsz????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale on ma racje 
jak moglo ci cos zostac skoro piszesz ze zabieg sie udal ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale on ma racje 
> jak moglo ci cos zostac skoro piszesz ze zabieg sie udal ?


Ale tu głupie osoby zaglądają albo te co nie mają pojęcia o tym co tu kobiety przechodzą! Jak byś była w takiej sytuacji jak ja i inne osoby z tą parę tygodni temu to byś kupiła wszystko i za każde pieniądze więc nie wiem po co zabierasz głos w tej sprawię. 
Więc po co wypowiadają się takie osoby nie macie innego forum???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale tu głupie osoby zaglądają albo te co nie mają pojęcia o tym co tu kobiety przechodzą! Jak byś była w takiej sytuacji jak ja i inne osoby z tą parę tygodni temu to byś kupiła wszystko i za każde pieniądze więc nie wiem po co zabierasz głos w tej sprawię. 
> Więc po co wypowiadają się takie osoby nie macie innego forum???


A co namawiasz do tego aby kupowały od oszustów? Czy ty sobie zdajesz sprawę, że ktoś może byc w trudnej sytuacji finansowej i ma ostatnie pieniądze a taki ją oszuka i potem ani tabletek ani kasy!!! Na stronie fundacji WOW można zamówić oryginalny, pewny itd...zestaw tabletek poronnych czyli Mizoprostol +Ru. Wpłaca się tylko darowiznę 70 Euro, ale można negocjować i obniżyć koszt, wysyłka za darmo. czas oczekiwania kilka dni i masz pewne! A nie dawać oszustom po dwa razy tyle lub więcej za tabletki które koło Mizoprostolu czy Ru nawet nie stały. Ja rozumiem takie sytuację i to, że ktoś jest zdesperowany, ale nie trzeba zaraz dawać się oszukiwać. Mnie na szczęście żaden pajac nie oszukał i nie nabrał. Owszem raz zamówiłam od jednej osoby oczywiście z możliwością spr. przesyłki i za pobraniem, ale w przesyłce był Arthrotec + Tabletka paracetamolu udająca tabletkę RU. Paczuszki nie odebrałam i wróciła do pani, która poniosła przez własną głupotę straty na kosztach wysyłki do mnie, a tabletki zdobyłam w inny sposób oryginalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale tu głupie osoby zaglądają albo te co nie mają pojęcia o tym co tu kobiety przechodzą! Jak byś była w takiej sytuacji jak ja i inne osoby z tą parę tygodni temu to byś kupiła wszystko i za każde pieniądze więc nie wiem po co zabierasz głos w tej sprawię. 
> Więc po co wypowiadają się takie osoby nie macie innego forum???


Skoro kupiłabyś wszystko za każde pieniądze to szkoda, że nie wiedziałam o tym wcześniej. Sprzedałabym ci witaminę C za 500 zł głupia osóbko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co namawiasz do tego aby kupowały od oszustów? Czy ty sobie zdajesz sprawę, że ktoś może byc w trudnej sytuacji finansowej i ma ostatnie pieniądze a taki ją oszuka i potem ani tabletek ani kasy!!! Na stronie fundacji WOW można zamówić oryginalny, pewny itd...zestaw tabletek poronnych czyli Mizoprostol +Ru. Wpłaca się tylko darowiznę 70 Euro, ale można negocjować i obniżyć koszt, wysyłka za darmo. czas oczekiwania kilka dni i masz pewne! A nie dawać oszustom po dwa razy tyle lub więcej za tabletki które koło Mizoprostolu czy Ru nawet nie stały. Ja rozumiem takie sytuację i to, że ktoś jest zdesperowany, ale nie trzeba zaraz dawać się oszukiwać. Mnie na szczęście żaden pajac nie oszukał i nie nabrał. Owszem raz zamówiłam od jednej osoby oczywiście z możliwością spr. przesyłki i za pobraniem, ale w przesyłce był Arthrotec + Tabletka paracetamolu udająca tabletkę RU. Paczuszki nie odebrałam i wróciła do pani, która poniosła przez własną głupotę straty na kosztach wysyłki do mnie, a tabletki zdobyłam w inny sposób oryginalne.


Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
Posiadam również Mizoprostol 8 tabletek i Mifepristone (RU 486), 1 tabletka.
Od Women on Web. Cena do uzgodnienia.
Wszystko to pozostałości po udanym zabiegu.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.
Cieszę się, że mogę pomóc, sama byłam nie dawno w takiej sytuacji i nie miałam pojęcia co robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arletta1.0@interia.pl       sprzedam cale opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam, sprzedam, 60 zł +kw, wiadomość 
kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w nawiązaniu do powyższych wypowiedzi na temat zestawów poronnych od Womenek. W tej chwili nie zdarzają się praktycznie zatrzymania tych paczek przez celników, przesyłki idą od 7-14 dni i macie pewny zestaw w ręce. w razie jakichkolwiek kłopotów z przesyłką (zagubienie przez pocztę itp.) w trybie natychmiastowym wysyłana jest kolejna. Nie ma co się obawiać wpłacania na konto, bo to nie jest jakiś tam pan Rysiu z Polski, który tylko zaciera rączki żeby oszukać Was i czeka na Wasz przelew, a w zamian wyśle apap, albo w najlepszym wypadku 12 arthroteków, które nie zawsze pomogą. Mówimy tu o międzynarodowych organizacjach, które zajmują się pomocą kobietom w niechcianej ciąży nie tylko w Polsce, ale też w wielu innych krajach, gdzie legalna aborcja na życzenie jest zabroniona. Nie musicie wierzyć w to co napisałam - wystarczy wejść na maszwybor net i zapoznać się z historiami dziewczyn po udanej aborcji z zestawem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> krwaiwe juz ponad tyg. ginekolog nic nie zauwazyl. czy przez krwawienie mogla w usg nie zobaczyc czy juz nie ma zarodka?


Wreszcie wzięła 1 porcję przed cheilą . Po zauważyła ze nie ma sans na zmianie mojej decyzji, napisze jak poszło. Napiszcie jak możecie po jak czasie uprawiać sexs iczy może wsiąść tabletki czy cos innego lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro nie chce brac to sobie poradzi


Wzięła 1 porcję napisze jak poszło napiszcie po jakim okresie można uprawiać sexs czy może tabletki czy lepiej wxiasc prezerwat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chłopie, praktycznie zmusiłeś dziewczynę do aborcji, i już Ci w głowie bzykanie ! A skąd wiesz, że ona nie będzie tego żałować ? Mam nadzieję, że więcej na ciebie nie spojrzy ! Decyzji musi być pewna przede wszystkim kobieta, nie wolno na nią naciskać, bo to na nią może spaść trauma po zabiegu !

Nawiasem mówiąc, weź lepiej do ręki słownik ortograficzny, dziecko, bo czytać się tego nie da !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w nawiązaniu do powyższych wypowiedzi na temat zestawów poronnych od Womenek. W tej chwili nie zdarzają się praktycznie zatrzymania tych paczek przez celników, przesyłki idą od 7-14 dni i macie pewny zestaw w ręce. w razie jakichkolwiek kłopotów z przesyłką (zagubienie przez pocztę itp.) w trybie natychmiastowym wysyłana jest kolejna. Nie ma co się obawiać wpłacania na konto, bo to nie jest jakiś tam pan Rysiu z Polski, który tylko zaciera rączki żeby oszukać Was i czeka na Wasz przelew, a w zamian wyśle apap, albo w najlepszym wypadku 12 arthroteków, które nie zawsze pomogą. Mówimy tu o międzynarodowych organizacjach, które zajmują się pomocą kobietom w niechcianej ciąży nie tylko w Polsce, ale też w wielu innych krajach, gdzie legalna aborcja na życzenie jest zabroniona. Nie musicie wierzyć w to co napisałam - wystarczy wejść na maszwybor net i zapoznać się z historiami dziewczyn po udanej aborcji z zestawem.


Potwierdzam w 100% to co napisała koleżanka. Jeśli ktoś jest w potrzebie niech chociaż wejdzie na tą stronę poczyta co tam pisze, a się przekona. Zawsze można do nich napisać i zapytać w razie wątpliwości o wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięła 1 porcję napisze jak poszło napiszcie po jakim okresie można uprawiać sexs czy może tabletki czy lepiej wxiasc prezerwat


I co tak będziesz jej za każdym razem te dzieci usuwał??? kup sobie analfabeto lalkę dmuchana w sex shopie to nie będziesz musiał pytać "...po jakim czasie można uprawić sex..." z nią będziesz mógł zawsze. A swoją drogą dziwie się tej twojej dziewczynie, ja bym na jej miejscu znalazła sobie gościa na poziomie i nie byłabym z takim prymitywnym tumanem jak ty, któremu tylko dupcenie w głowie i usuwanie dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
Posiadam również Mizoprostol 8 tabletek i Mifepristone (RU 486), 1 tabletka.
Od Women on Web. Cena do uzgodnienia.
Zostało mi bo za dużo kupiłam dla siebie.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

13-14 tydz jak dawkowac .. czy ktoras miala taki przypadek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> widze ze ty nie chcesz dziecka 
> ale pomysl dlaczego przestala brac tabletki ? bo ona chce dziecko
> nie przekonasz jej w takiej sytuacji 
> jak w ogole argumentuje ze nie chce brac tych tabletek teraz zeby usunac?


Znów ja idzie dobrze przed podaniem 2 porcji miała juz treszcze i skurcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja dziewczyna jest 9 tygodniu zresztą usuwa teraz ma ma 3 porcję po 4 tabletki taka ilość powinna tez tobie pomoc ale miej kogoś siebie żeby ktoś ci pomógł przy podawaniu tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc,Kama z tej strony.
Odsprzedam, wysyłka do wyboru,na każdą sie godzę.
zapraszam do wiadomosci prywatnych.
Szybkie odpowiedzi,wysyłka w 24h.

kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, ja tak na świeżo.
> 
> Dziś o 13 pierwsza dawka - po niej krwawienie dość obfite na początku, do tego dreszcze i stan podgorączkowy. Skurcze bardzo delikatne. 
> O 16 druga dawka i tu lekki dramat w postaci bardzo mocnych skurczów, biegunki i dreszczy. Musiałam zażyć 2 tabletki paracetamolu i silne skurcze występowały co jakieś pół minuty aż zanikły. Krwawienie już lżejsze, pojawiły się skrzepy krwi.
> Właśnie wyplułam trzecią dawkę po czym zaraz na podpasce pojawiła się biała, lekko przeźroczysta maź, zbita. Nie przyjrzałam się czy był zarodek bo spanikowałam. 
> Teraz jest w porządku, dziwna ulga fizyczna - poza psychiką...
> 
> Myślicie, że już po? Nie za szybko poszło?
> Podejrzewam, że był to ok. 6-7 tydzień.


Miałam bardzo podobnie podbijam pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zrobcie za pare dni test ciazowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Zostałam oszukana proszę uważać na monika1.0@interia.pl 
nr konta 
28124027991111001053452943 Monika Zalewska ja tak tej sprawy nie zostawie zgłosze to na policje jak można być tak okropnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo pilnie poszukuje art   proszę o info 
 jestem załamana i jeszcze zostałam oszukana za pierwszym razem mi się nie udało muszę szybko drugą dawkę.
Mój mail helena.walewska@onet.pl
Dziewczyna ratujcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po ilu dniach mozna juz zrobic test by sprawdzic czy sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Zostałam oszukana proszę uważać na monika1.0@interia.pl 
> nr konta 
> 28124027991111001053452943 Monika Zalewska ja tak tej sprawy nie zostawie zgłosze to na policje jak można być tak okropnym.


w jaki sposob zostalas oszukana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak nie bedzie ! Dziewczyny zostalam oszukana 3 raz. Bylam na policji u znajomego ale powiedzial zebym nawet o takim czyms nie mowila innym policjantom. Powiedzial zeby postraszyc troche ta osobe sadem lub czyms innym ale ze nic nie da sie zrobic !!!! Nie wiem co teraz mam robic. Podaje tutaj numer konta 261520783356470047612345976

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomocy jest tu ktos ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ludzie bardzo krwawie nie wiem czy jechac do szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wszystkich tabletek wzielam 23 i bardzo krawawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co mam robic ? mam jechac do szpitala i co powiedziec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam klaudia.mak@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprezdania 4 tabletki art.  prosze pisac emiala wodzianka46@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak wzielas te tabletki? pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem 2 tyg. po i zorobilam test ktory wyszedl pozytywanie i co teraz ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos wie jak dawkowac Ru ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem 2 tyg. po i zorobilam test ktory wyszedl pozytywanie i co teraz ????



a jak przebiegl u ciebie zabieg? krwawilas? moglo sie nie udac niestety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, ja miałam silne skurcze, krwawienie, skrzepy i wyleciała sporej wielkości zbita maź... Koloru jakby cielistego. Po tym jeszcze trochę skrzepów i krwawienie. Ale już lżejsze. Jeszcze trochę bolą mnie piersi, ale już jakby też mniej.
Myślicie, że się powiodło?
Do lekarza teraz nie mam jak się udać, zrobię test. Ale czy wasze doświadczenia coś podpowiedzą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpłaciłam kase bo tak chciała dziewczyna ,powiedziała że też się nacięła już raz i bez wpłaty nie wysle 
tak zrobiłam miała wysłać kurierem ale nie odpowiada na maile więc wysłałam konkretnego maila to napisała że została wysłana ale nie umie powiedzieć na jaki adres i jakim kurierem zbyła mnie ale naprawde źle trafiła poprostu ktoś ją odwiedzi nawet sie nie spodziewa wizyty dzisiaj wszystko można

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a masz jej adres? to zglos anonimowo na policje

----------


## waldemar 42

Witam gdzie zdobyć te tabletki bo kupiłem na internecie ale nie odebrałem bo nie szło sprawdzić ale nie było to to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w internecie sa sami oszusci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie najwczesniej mozna zrobic test ciazowy?

----------


## waldemar 42

Dokładnie ale nie odebrałem tak bym był 165 w plecy ale i tak mnie czas goni bo żona 8 tydzień pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl 

sprawdzone i warte polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Zostałam oszukana proszę uważać na monika1.0@interia.pl 
> nr konta 
> 28124027991111001053452943 Monika Zalewska ja tak tej sprawy nie zostawie zgłosze to na policje jak można być tak okropnym.


dokładnie zgłoś to jak można oszukać potrzebujacych..............pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak nie bedzie ! Dziewczyny zostalam oszukana 3 raz. Bylam na policji u znajomego ale powiedzial zebym nawet o takim czyms nie mowila innym policjantom. Powiedzial zeby postraszyc troche ta osobe sadem lub czyms innym ale ze nic nie da sie zrobic !!!! Nie wiem co teraz mam robic. Podaje tutaj numer konta 261520783356470047612345976


tu chyba już nic nie zrobisz pewnie non stop zmienia sobie nick i numery kont i nadal zarabia na ludzkim nie szczęściu .
Polecam brac przesyłkę za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w internecie sa sami oszusci


dziewczyny nie tu szukacie ,jak myslicie dlaczego maja takie niskie cenny? .............właśnie bo to = apap= lub coś innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  widzę że jest tu spory problem z oszustami , i postanowiłam się z wami podzielić ................znam osobę która może załatwić to co szukacie ( art) , nie wiem jak z ceną bo nie stosowałam i mam nadzieję że nie będę musiała...jest to osoba naprawdę prawdomówna i rzetelna .  pozdrawiam kobitki   jak coś to naklikajcie do mnie podam do niego namiary.     balonowa@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek
 Cena do uzgodnienia.
Zostało mi bo za dużo kupiłam dla siebie.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam prosto z apteki 2 opakowania po 20 szt i sprzedam ...... zapraszam@interia.pl 
całe opakowanie za 300  a 12tab 220  z jakakolwiek wysyłką.
.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam  widzę że jest tu spory problem z oszustami , i postanowiłam się z wami podzielić ................znam osobę która może załatwić to co szukacie ( art) , nie wiem jak z ceną bo nie stosowałam i mam nadzieję że nie będę musiała...jest to osoba naprawdę prawdomówna i rzetelna .  pozdrawiam kobitki   jak coś to naklikajcie do mnie podam do niego namiary.     balonowa@interia.pl


balonowa55@interia.pl to poprawny adres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam prosto z apteki 2 opakowania po 20 szt i sprzedam ...... zapraszam@interia.pl 
> całe opakowanie za 300  a 12tab 220  z jakakolwiek wysyłką.
> .


 masz jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam.
> Odsprzedam arthrotec, 12 tabletek
>  cena do uzgodnienia.
> Zostało mi bo za dużo kupiłam dla siebie.
> Tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
> zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
> Pozdrawiam.


to jestem ciekawa ile  zużyłaś skoro aż tyle ci zostało?

----------


## nerwuska

wzielam wlasnie pierwsza dawke pod jezyk. potem o 23 i o 2. 
teoretycznie to 7 tydz ciazy, czyli 5 od zaplodnienia. trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zainteresowanym podaję nr osoby,która mi pomogła,byłam w 8 tyg.i w ciągu 2 dni było po wszystkim,nie wiem jaka jest teraz cena ale ja wydałam 450zł na początku grudnia.
(511-335-331)ps.byłam prowadzona na bieżąco podczas całej akcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc,Kama z tej strony.
Odsprzedam, wysyłka do wyboru,na każdą sie godzę.
zapraszam do wiadomosci prywatnych.
Szybkie odpowiedzi,wysyłka w 24h.

kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, ja tak na świeżo.
> 
> Dziś o 13 pierwsza dawka - po niej krwawienie dość obfite na początku, do tego dreszcze i stan podgorączkowy. Skurcze bardzo delikatne. 
> O 16 druga dawka i tu lekki dramat w postaci bardzo mocnych skurczów, biegunki i dreszczy. Musiałam zażyć 2 tabletki paracetamolu i silne skurcze występowały co jakieś pół minuty aż zanikły. Krwawienie już lżejsze, pojawiły się skrzepy krwi.
> Właśnie wyplułam trzecią dawkę po czym zaraz na podpasce pojawiła się biała, lekko przeźroczysta maź, zbita. Nie przyjrzałam się czy był zarodek bo spanikowałam. 
> Teraz jest w porządku, dziwna ulga fizyczna - poza psychiką...
> 
> Myślicie, że już po? Nie za szybko poszło?
> Podejrzewam, że był to ok. 6-7 tydzień.


Dziewczyny po tym zabiegu nadal bolą mnie piersi. Krwawienie jest już delikatne. Czy myślicie, że jest ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Właśnie sprzedałem pełne opakowanie czyli 20 szt za 180. Jedni będą pisać że drogo inni wcale ale biorąc koszt tabletek 50 PLN. plus wizytę u lekarza po receptę 70 no i znajomy za załatwienie bierze bo ja nie znam żadnego lekarza który wpisze receptę ( a sam teraz szukam po l4) to tak wychodzi cena, a liczy się że jest szybko i pewnie wszystko do obejrzenia i sprawdzenia przed kupnem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie szybko i sprawnie 100000000procentowy towar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj wzielam i wczoraj zaczelam krwawic ale dzis dopiero we krwi pojawily sie skrzepy i caly czas boli mnie brzuch

to znaaczy ze sie uda? pomozcie bo juz nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomoze ktos? udalo sie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomoze ktos? udalo sie ?


Nikt ci nie powie na 100% czy się udało,...może tak, może nie. Jesli udasz się za kilka dni do lekarza i zrobi ci USG wtedy się dowiesz czy nadal jesteś w ciąży czy nie. Natomiast test ciążowy też moze ci nic nie dać ponieważ wynik pozytywny może pokazywac nawet do 4 tygodni po po poronieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pierwszy raz 12 tab pod język w 5 tyg, i nic, a w sumie dreszcze i koniec, po 2 dniach reszta czyli 8 szt, dreszcze + plamienia (tyle o ile), w 6 tyg wizyta u gina, ciąża (zrobić betę), a więc beta z marnym przyrostem, w 7 tyg. poprawiłam i 8 szt. po drugiej dawce krwawienie, skrzepy, ból trochę mocniejszy niż przy miesiączce, szpital (z własnej woli, chciałam sprawdzić czy wszystko ok), po badaniu poronienie samoistne, bez łyżeczkowania, wypis, kontrola u gina i to wszystko, trzymam za Was kciuki! 
nie mdlałam z bólu, nie skręcałam się, nie zalewałam się krwią na potęgę, po prostu intensywna miesiączka, 
powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DZIEWCZNY.... KOBIETY czy naprawdę jesteście takie zdesperowane.... SAM ARTHROTEC WAM nic nie da - nawet jak weźmiecie 4, 8, 12 , 16, 20 a nawet 24 tabletki. Arthrotec zawiera TYLKO mizoprostol który wspomaga poronienie, najważniejsza jest tabletka RU 486, która osłabia zarodek i nie pozwala go karmić!!!!!! Te kobiety którym Arthrotcec pomógł mają zajebiste szczęście!!!!! Dajcie sobie luz z debilami co proponują sprzedaż gówien a Was oszukują..... kurwa laski nie chcecie ciąży zapłaćcie WOW, oni mają prawie 100% pewności leków!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chuj, że czekasz ale wiesz na co!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pierwszy raz 12 tab pod język w 5 tyg, i nic, a w sumie dreszcze i koniec, po 2 dniach reszta czyli 8 szt, dreszcze + plamienia (tyle o ile), w 6 tyg wizyta u gina, ciąża (zrobić betę), a więc beta z marnym przyrostem, w 7 tyg. poprawiłam i 8 szt. po drugiej dawce krwawienie, skrzepy, ból trochę mocniejszy niż przy miesiączce, szpital (z własnej woli, chciałam sprawdzić czy wszystko ok), po badaniu poronienie samoistne, bez łyżeczkowania, wypis, kontrola u gina i to wszystko, trzymam za Was kciuki! 
> nie mdlałam z bólu, nie skręcałam się, nie zalewałam się krwią na potęgę, po prostu intensywna miesiączka, 
> powodzenia!


no wlasnie ja mam tez tylko krew ze skrzepami boli ale slabo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> DZIEWCZNY.... KOBIETY czy naprawdę jesteście takie zdesperowane.... SAM ARTHROTEC WAM nic nie da - nawet jak weźmiecie 4, 8, 12 , 16, 20 a nawet 24 tabletki. Arthrotec zawiera TYLKO mizoprostol który wspomaga poronienie, najważniejsza jest tabletka RU 486, która osłabia zarodek i nie pozwala go karmić!!!!!! Te kobiety którym Arthrotcec pomógł mają zajebiste szczęście!!!!! Dajcie sobie luz z debilami co proponują sprzedaż gówien a Was oszukują..... kurwa laski nie chcecie ciąży zapłaćcie WOW, oni mają prawie 100% pewności leków!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chuj, że czekasz ale wiesz na co!!!!!!!




czasem jest za pozno zeby czekac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie ja mam tez tylko krew ze skrzepami boli ale slabo


Gratuluje wam niepełnosprawnych dzieci debilki. KUPCIE SOBIE ZESTAW NORMALNY Z WOW A NIE JEBANY SAM ARTHROTEC....MACIE PRZEJEBANE DEKLE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> DZIEWCZNY.... KOBIETY czy naprawdę jesteście takie zdesperowane.... SAM ARTHROTEC WAM nic nie da - nawet jak weźmiecie 4, 8, 12 , 16, 20 a nawet 24 tabletki. Arthrotec zawiera TYLKO mizoprostol który wspomaga poronienie, najważniejsza jest tabletka RU 486, która osłabia zarodek i nie pozwala go karmić!!!!!! Te kobiety którym Arthrotcec pomógł mają zajebiste szczęście!!!!! Dajcie sobie luz z debilami co proponują sprzedaż gówien a Was oszukują..... kurwa laski nie chcecie ciąży zapłaćcie WOW, oni mają prawie 100% pewności leków!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chuj, że czekasz ale wiesz na co!!!!!!!


One mają to gdzieś możesz pisać i pisać ja też pisałam i co dalej nabijają portfele oszustom. Jeszcze, żeby nie wpłacały na konto tylko wybierały przesyłkę pobraniową z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości to pół biedy, ale nie dają się robić w konia jak małe dzieci...już tu jedna pisała wyżej jak to ją jakaś oszukała nawet na policję chciała zgłaszać jednym słowem żenada do kwadratu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamowilam najpierw sam arthrotec nie wiem czy sie udalo nie czuje tego 
na wielu forach pisalo ze sam wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie ja mam tez tylko krew ze skrzepami boli ale slabo


poczekaj, rozkręci się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czasem jest za pozno zeby czekac...


za późno?! A jak cię kilka pajaców zrobi w konia stracisz mnóstwo kasy i nie dostaniesz tego co zamawiałaś albo wyślą ci jakiś shit to nie zrobi się za późno??? Zrobi się i to bardzo. Natomiast z fundacji masz pewnie i konkretnie nawet późno za zadziała więc nie siej zamętu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratuluje wam niepełnosprawnych dzieci debilki. KUPCIE SOBIE ZESTAW NORMALNY Z WOW A NIE JEBANY SAM ARTHROTEC....MACIE PRZEJEBANE DEKLE


grzecznie informuję że nie mam " przejebanego dekla", tabletki załatwione od lekarza, zadziałało tak jak powinno, jeżeli chodzi o WOW, jak chciałam zamówić to poinformowali mnie, że do mojego woj. nie wysyłają bo celnicy przechwytują przesyłki

----------


## jaasia

> One mają to gdzieś możesz pisać i pisać ja też pisałam i co dalej nabijają portfele oszustom. Jeszcze, żeby nie wpłacały na konto tylko wybierały przesyłkę pobraniową z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości to pół biedy, ale nie dają się robić w konia jak małe dzieci...już tu jedna pisała wyżej jak to ją jakaś oszukała nawet na policję chciała zgłaszać jednym słowem żenada do kwadratu.


nie rozumiem tej głupoty - pomoc jest taka doraźna (NAWET PO POLSKU) a i tak kobiety nie potrafią z niej skorzystać... dochodzę do wniosku że człowiek człowiekowi jednak umysłem zajebiście nie jest równy. Kobiety się trują (załamują, wieszają itp.)ARTHROTECKIEM a wystarczy napisać normalnego maila do WOW.....dzięki Bogu, że ja trafiłam na WOW i im zaufałam....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poczekaj, rozkręci się


zrób badanie krwi beta hcg, po dwóch dniach powtórz, jeśli nie ma przyrostu lub spada w ciągu 48h to się udało,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> grzecznie informuję że nie mam " przejebanego dekla", tabletki załatwione od lekarza, zadziałało tak jak powinno, jeżeli chodzi o WOW, jak chciałam zamówić to poinformowali mnie, że do mojego woj. nie wysyłają bo celnicy przechwytują przesyłki


50% dziewczyn na tym forum próbuje mieć 100% pewności co do działania ARTHROTECU, tylko 30% się udało poronić, reszta płacze i musi dalej próbować bo jeśli nie będą urodzą chore dziecko . Ciesz się że się znalazłaś się w tych 30%. Bardzo ryzykowne "udało się" nie zawsze jest dla wszystkich.Uszanuj to a nie się wymądrzasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie rozumiem tej głupoty - pomoc jest taka doraźna (NAWET PO POLSKU) a i tak kobiety nie potrafią z niej skorzystać... dochodzę do wniosku że człowiek człowiekowi jednak umysłem zajebiście nie jest równy. Kobiety się trują (załamują, wieszają itp.)ARTHROTECKIEM a wystarczy napisać normalnego maila do WOW.....dzięki Bogu, że ja trafiłam na WOW i im zaufałam....


A po co wolą wpłacać kase na konta oszustom za Arthrotec, którego nigdy nie otrzymają tak jak wcześniej wspomniana przeze mnie koleżanka. W sumie niezły to biznes mają co niektórzy kasa sama na konto wpływa za nic a naiwnych od cholery i się mnożą jak grzyby po deszczu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 50% dziewczyn na tym forum próbuje mieć 100% pewności co do działania ARTHROTECU, tylko 30% się udało poronić, reszta płacze i musi dalej próbować bo jeśli nie będą urodzą chore dziecko . Ciesz się że się znalazłaś się w tych 30%. Bardzo ryzykowne "udało się" nie zawsze jest dla wszystkich.Uszanuj to a nie się wymądrzasz


tonący brzytwy się chwyta, nie wymądrzam się, mając opcję problemów z przesyłką  próbowałam inaczej, wierz mi że to szanuję, każda której się udało szanuje, co oczywiście nie zmienia faktu że WOW jest najbardziej pewne i godne zaufania a od oszustów na tym forum jest czarno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 50% dziewczyn na tym forum próbuje mieć 100% pewności co do działania ARTHROTECU, tylko 30% się udało poronić, reszta płacze i musi dalej próbować bo jeśli nie będą urodzą chore dziecko . Ciesz się że się znalazłaś się w tych 30%. Bardzo ryzykowne "udało się" nie zawsze jest dla wszystkich.Uszanuj to a nie się wymądrzasz


Tak tylko żeby jeszcze miały pewny ten Arthrotec i umiały go odpowiednio żarzyć to pół biedy. One zamawiają cholera wie z jakiego źródła. Ja widziałam już zdjęcia tabletek z ogłoszeń niektórych oszustów zamieszczane np; na stronie Ogłoszenia24 ....były to chamskie podróby leków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka stron wcześniej koleżanka pisze mniej więcej tam..."mam tabletki arthrotecu w buzi od 15minut co mam robić pomóżcie..." No ludzie to już są szczyty głupoty jak to to przed zabiegiem tak trudno jest poczytać tu na forum czy na innej stronie jak to trzeba zażyć!!!...a potem zdziwienie bo zabieg się nie udał lament co mam zrobić itd....A cholera poświęcić trochę czasu poczytać co dziewczyny aż do znudzenia tu piszą wejść na strone WOW też zasięgnąć informacji itd...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj wzielam i wczoraj zaczelam krwawic ale dzis dopiero we krwi pojawily sie skrzepy i caly czas boli mnie brzuch
> 
> to znaaczy ze sie uda? pomozcie bo juz nie wiem


prawdopodobnie wszystko sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam prosto z apteki 2 opakowania po 20 szt i sprzedam ...... zapraszam@interia.pl 
> całe opakowanie za 300  a 12tab 220  z jakakolwiek wysyłką.
> .


 
zamówiłam jak na razie jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamówiłam jak na razie jest ok


Musiałaś od razu kasę wpłacać czy można było za pobraniem zamówić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić.  

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
tel: 794 908 922, 
e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chyba się udało po art po pierwszej dawce powiem dreszcze nie możliwe bul brzucha do zniesienia po 2,5 godzinie wypadło coś w rodzaju nerki tak koło 10 cm czy to był płud bo teraz leci krew ze szkrzepami i boli brzuch strasznie czy tak ma być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wplacajcie nikomu nic na konto bo zostaniecie oszukane
bierzcie za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam chyba się udało po art po pierwszej dawce powiem dreszcze nie możliwe bul brzucha do zniesienia po 2,5 godzinie wypadło coś w rodzaju nerki tak koło 10 cm czy to był płud bo teraz leci krew ze szkrzepami i boli brzuch strasznie czy tak ma być



a ktory to byl tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koniec 8 czy tak miało być bo leżę i boli brzuch i krew ze szkrzepami leci cala noc zarwana zmęczona jestem jak cholera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od poronienia piersi powinny przestać bolec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej powiedzcie czy tak miało być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek
Cena do uzgodnienia.
Zostało mi bo za dużo kupiłam dla siebie.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Obcy4

U mnie taka sama historia, ludzie się ogłaszają co drugi dzień a wpłaty tylko na konto chcą. Też pisałam z "monika1.0"  która uparcie chce wpłatę na konto,   "marta.kania74"  która wysłała po kilku dniach nie wiadomo co bo umowa była na paczkę ze sprawdzeniem a była zwykła więc nie brałam a teraz "kamila.zenia" która też chce wpłatę na konto....  ręce mi się załamują, bo czas ucieka a tu takie cyrki. Normalne jest że jak chcę kupic to zapłacę te dodatkowe 20 zł za paczkę ze sprawdzeniem a nie ktoś oszczędza 5zł i liczy że się uda oszukac. 
Jeśli ktoś ma art w rozsądnej cenie ok 100zł za 12tabl to proszę odezwijcie się,.Gośia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no widzisz wlasnie wszyscy ci co chca na konto to od razu widac ze oszusci kase wezma a wysla ci witaminy albo nic nie wysla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o pomoc  . 14 tydzien ciazy..jak zazyc arthrotec?tak samo jak do 12 tyg?cxyli 4 pod jezuk co 3h .. bardzo dziekuje za pomoc.miesiaczke mialam 1 grudnia.. a 19 grudnis jak robilam rest to byl negstywny a 23 pozytywny wiec tak naprswde w rzeczywistej ciazy jestem w 11-12 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o pomoc  . 14 tydzien ciazy..jak zazyc arthrotec?tak samo jak do 12 tyg?cxyli 4 pod jezuk co 3h .. bardzo dziekuje za pomoc.miesiaczke mialam 1 grudnia.. a 19 grudnis jak robilam rest to byl negstywny a 23 pozytywny wiec tak naprswde w rzeczywistej ciazy jestem w 11-12 tyg


tak, ale ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki, a więc u ciebie to jest 14 tyg i 5 dni , czyli prawie 15tc. I co robiłaś przez te trzy miesiące ?  WHO zaleca aby dawkować po 2 tabletki dopochwowo co trzy godziny, max 5 dawek, czyli łącznie 10 tabletek. Nawet jeśli Ci się uda, przygotuj się na mini poród, płód jest całkowicie wykształcony, ma około 10 cm. Pamiętaj aby mieć mozliwość szybkiego dotarcia do szpitala, lub wezwania pogotowia, gdyby zaczął się krwotok. i pamiętaj że resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne w pochwie, więc możesz się narazić na nieprzyjemne komentarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Posiadam na sprzedaż 12 tabletek czystego Mizoprostolu. Zakupilam jednak stchorzylam zazyc z obawy ze byl to juz poczatek 12 tygodnia i obawiałam się, ze moze tylko zaszkodzic a nie pomoc usunac ciążę. Chetnie odsprzedam bo chcę się tego pozbyc. Tabletki posiadają datę waznosci do 2016 roku. Jesli ktos jest zainteresowany proszę o kontakt kowalczyk79m@interia.pl  Mogę rowniez przeslac zdjęciajesli ktos sobie zyczy z .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam w 7 tygodniu.. Mam już rocznego syna.. Mój chłopak załatwił receptę.. Wzięłam tak jak pisano na tym forum.. Biorąc te tabletki zastanawiałam sie co właściwie robię.. Ale myślałam tylko o sobie. Nie dam teraz rady z drugim dzieckiem.. Bałam sie kolejnego porodu..myślałam jak poradzimy sobie finansowo.. Zaczęłam krwawic.. Myślałam ze to bedzie ulga.. Ale ja nie czułam nic.. Ból fizyczny nie był najgorszy.. Po kilku dniach poczułam ze coś ze mnie wypada.. To było moje dziecko.. Widziałam je na tej podpasce.. Było pełno krwi.. W tym te małe jajo płodowe.. To był mój drugi skarb .. A ja odebrałam mu szansę na wszystko... Nie dałam mu szansy na życie i uśmiech.. Na powiedzenie do mnie mamo.. Dopiero wtedy zrozumiałam co zrobiłam.. Teraz wiem ze czasu nie cofnę.. Codziennie mam ten widok przed oczami.. Zastanawiam sie czy bardzo go to bolało.. Nie umiem sobie tego  wybaczyć.. Mój chłopak tez przez to cierpi.. Gdy widzimy naszego syna zastanawiamy sie czy Aniołek bylby taki jak jego brat.. Czy robiłby takie miny.. Dziewczyny nie róbcie tego bo to najgorsza opcja! Nie chce mieć wiecej dzieci.. Nie zasługuje na to...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musiałaś od razu kasę wpłacać czy można było za pobraniem zamówić?


hej jak chciałam ja akurat wybrałam opcję za pobraniem bardziej bezpiecznie ,, mało tego wysłała mi zdjecia z data i godzina i wszytko sie zgadzało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej chciałabym podziekować nowa26  za udaną tranzakcę , jeszcze raz dzieki  Ada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no widzisz wlasnie wszyscy ci co chca na konto to od razu widac ze oszusci kase wezma a wysla ci witaminy albo nic nie wysla


zgadzam sie z kolezanka tez tak zostałam oszukana wpłaciłam 370 zł za całe opakowanie i nic ani tabletek ani witamin nawet ju konta nie ma aktualnego..........polecam koleżankę co prawda nie sprzedaje za grosze ale jest wiarygodna niewinna152@interia.pl.   dzieki beata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o pomoc  . 14 tydzien ciazy..jak zazyc arthrotec?tak samo jak do 12 tyg?cxyli 4 pod jezuk co 3h .. bardzo dziekuje za pomoc.miesiaczke mialam 1 grudnia.. a 19 grudnis jak robilam rest to byl negstywny a 23 pozytywny wiec tak naprswde w rzeczywistej ciazy jestem w 11-12 tyg


ja proponuje dopochwowo najskuteczniej powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> balonowa55@interia.pl to poprawny adres.


balonowa55 to ktoś innny..........................piszcie do balonowa@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie ale nie odebrałem tak bym był 165 w plecy ale i tak mnie czas goni bo żona 8 tydzień pomóżcie


czemu nie odebraeś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czemu nie odebraeś?


niewinna152@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 tabletek 180 plus wysyłka
20 tabletek 300 plus wysyłka 
zapraszam@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po 2 dawce, wylecialy ze mnie dwa duze "skrzepy" okolo 10-12 cm. Jestem, albo bylam w 7 tyg ciazy. Czy jest mozliwe ze po 2 dawce juz jest koniec? Bralam tabletki z neta ale moglam sprawdzic przy odbiorze i wszystko bylo ok, zaplacilam 180zl za 12 szt (wliczona juz kwota przesylki), nie wplacajcie pkeniedzy na konto!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po 2 dawce, wylecialy ze mnie dwa duze "skrzepy" okolo 10-12 cm. Jestem, albo bylam w 7 tyg ciazy. Czy jest mozliwe ze po 2 dawce juz jest koniec? Bralam tabletki z neta ale moglam sprawdzic przy odbiorze i wszystko bylo ok, zaplacilam 180zl za 12 szt (wliczona juz kwota przesylki), nie wplacajcie pkeniedzy na konto!


 Teraz wylecial trzeci skrzep, nie wiem czy brac 3 dawke czy :/ pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> 
> nigdzie nie moge kupic artrotecku .bylem chyba w 7 aptekach, prosze o pomoc poznan.


bo on jest na recepte dlatego duzo tutaj farmceutów którzy sprzedaja z duza nadwyzka ,ale niestety czasem trzeba zapłacić .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz wylecial trzeci skrzep, nie wiem czy brac 3 dawke czy :/ pomóżcie


hej na wszelki wypadek wziełabym i tak nic powazniego ci sie nie stanie  a weź o jedna tabletke mniej pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej na wszelki wypadek wziełabym i tak nic powazniego ci sie nie stanie  a weź o jedna tabletke mniej pozdrawiam


polecam nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> DZIEWCZNY.... KOBIETY czy naprawdę jesteście takie zdesperowane.... SAM ARTHROTEC WAM nic nie da - nawet jak weźmiecie 4, 8, 12 , 16, 20 a nawet 24 tabletki. Arthrotec zawiera TYLKO mizoprostol który wspomaga poronienie, najważniejsza jest tabletka RU 486, która osłabia zarodek i nie pozwala go karmić!!!!!! Te kobiety którym Arthrotcec pomógł mają zajebiste szczęście!!!!! Dajcie sobie luz z debilami co proponują sprzedaż gówien a Was oszukują..... kurwa laski nie chcecie ciąży zapłaćcie WOW, oni mają prawie 100% pewności leków!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chuj, że czekasz ale wiesz na co!!!!!!!


Przepraszam,za wyrażenie ale pieprzysz. Byłam w 6-7 tyg ciąży,zażyłam Art 3x4 tabletki i zadziałało. Jak nie wiesz do końca to się nie wypowiadaj,na każdą kobietę zadziała to w inny sposób, jednej poskutkuje, innej nie. Pisząc takie bzdury mieszasz ludziom w głowach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam,za wyrażenie ale pieprzysz. Byłam w 6-7 tyg ciąży,zażyłam Art 3x4 tabletki i zadziałało. Jak nie wiesz do końca to się nie wypowiadaj,na każdą kobietę zadziała to w inny sposób, jednej poskutkuje, innej nie. Pisząc takie bzdury mieszasz ludziom w głowach.


a co powiesz dziewczynom które próbowały trzykrotnie z Arthrotekiem i się nie udało i są teraz np w 12tc ?no słucham, co im powiesz ? bo ja im powiem "trzeba było zrobić to raz a dobrze, zestawem od Womenek za max 350 zł, a nie trzema porcjami artu za tysiaka"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co powiesz dziewczynom które próbowały trzykrotnie z Arthrotekiem i się nie udało i są teraz np w 12tc ?no słucham, co im powiesz ? bo ja im powiem "trzeba było zrobić to raz a dobrze, zestawem od Womenek za max 350 zł, a nie trzema porcjami artu za tysiaka"


a ty co powiesz dziewczyna co im zestaw z wow nie pomogl (i kolejny wyslany tez) 
albo tym ktore w poznym tygodniu ciazy czejaka 1-2 tygodnie na wysylke z wow 
a w zamian dostaja zaproszenie do instytucji celem wyjasnienia co to za leki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no slucham. co im powiesz, bedziesz klamac ze takie przypadki sie nie zdarazja bo o takich nie slyszalas? (to napisz do wow i szczerze zapytaj jaki do odsetek daleki od "prawie 100%")
i bedziesz bredzic ze ru jest najwazniejsza? jakby byla najwazniejsza to by miso nie bylo potrzebne, a to wlasnie ono wywoluje skurcze i poronienie i jest niezbedne a nie odwrotnie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ty co powiesz dziewczyna co im zestaw z wow nie pomogl (i kolejny wyslany tez) 
> albo tym ktore w poznym tygodniu ciazy czejaka 1-2 tygodnie na wysylke z wow 
> a w zamian dostaja zaproszenie do instytucji celem wyjasnienia co to za leki


Zestaw z Wow nie pomaga, ale za to pomaga arthrotec od handlarza za 200-300zł (koszt w aptece 60zł max) oczywiście pod warunkiem, że się go otrzyma. A najlepiej pomagają prochy od oszustów zwłaszcza ze stronki Ogłoszenia24 zwłaszcza od jednego dobroczyńcy, który wysyła czopki do tyłka z nadrukowanym krzywo napisem Mizoprostol....weź nie siej propagandy handlaro bo masz w tym cel aby ludzie się bali zamawiać z WOW bo ty masz w tym swój brudny interes

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no slucham. co im powiesz, bedziesz klamac ze takie przypadki sie nie zdarazja bo o takich nie slyszalas? (to napisz do wow i szczerze zapytaj jaki do odsetek daleki od "prawie 100%")
> i bedziesz bredzic ze ru jest najwazniejsza? jakby byla najwazniejsza to by miso nie bylo potrzebne, a to wlasnie ono wywoluje skurcze i poronienie i jest niezbedne a nie odwrotnie!


takich głupot jak tu ktoś wypisuje u góry długo nie czytałam.  Mam miliard argumentów żeby Cię zgasić ale nie chce mi się pisać bo i tak ciemnogród nie zrozumie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedajecie oszusci arthrotec ktory jest w aptece za 50 zl i dodajecie jakas gowniana 1 tabletke i chcecie za to 300 zl
zerujecie tylko na biednych dziewczynach dla ktorych czesto jestescie ostatnia szansa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> takich głupot jak tu ktoś wypisuje u góry długo nie czytałam.  Mam miliard argumentów żeby Cię zgasić ale nie chce mi się pisać bo i tak ciemnogród nie zrozumie


twoj poziom wypowiedzi nie pozwala mi z toba polemizowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kto wie po ilu dniach najwczesniej mozna zrobic test ciazowy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kto wie po ilu dniach najwczesniej mozna zrobic test ciazowy ?



test ciążowy może wychodzić pozytywny do 4 tygodni po zabiegu, oczywiście zależy to od tempa oczyszczania się macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> twoj poziom wypowiedzi nie pozwala mi z toba polemizowac


do nauki się weź a nie siedzisz na forum, którego i tak po przeczytaniu nie zrozumiesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wniosek jest jeden, zestawy z Wow nie pomagają bo to "tylko" 98% skuteczności, ponieważ zawierają prawdziwe RU, które blokuje hormon podtrzymujący ciążę, a miso tą ciąże ewakuuje z macicy. Jest tyle dziewczyn, którym zestaw pomógł, nawet w czternastym tygodniu, wystarczy poczytać na maszwybor net, ale my będziemy dalej kupować czopki do tyłka lub tran za kilka stówek, bo kochamy smaczne czopki  :Smile:  :Smile:  kochamy naszych handlarzy którzy prześcigają się w wymyślaniu coraz to nowych zestawów, z Mig 400, apapem, tranem, czopeczkiem, co nowego nam zaproponujecie ? Czekamy, my głupie gąski, zjemy wszystko co nam dacie, tylko poopowiadajcie nam bajeczki że jesteśmy ginekologami z długim stażem, my łykamy wszystko jak te pelikany w zoo. Najemy się waszych tableteczek, a potem wejdziemy na medyczkę, i zapytamy pięćsetny raz, kiedy możemy znów nasikać na test, bo jesteśmy za tępe na to żeby przeczytać dwie strony wcześniej, że to nie ma sensu, że gonadotropina kosmówkowa utrzymuje się w organizmie nawet do czterech tygodni, ale nam się nie chce czytać, my chcemy mieć już, zaraz teraz, podane na tacy, żeby wszystko nam powiedzieli, za nas zrobili i już !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od tego jest forum zeby zapytac  nie musisz odpowiadac jak to dla ciebie problem
nie kazdy ma czas czytac poprzednie 120 stron w poszukiwaniu jednej informacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wniosek jest jeden, zestawy z Wow nie pomagają bo to "tylko" 98% skuteczności, ponieważ zawierają prawdziwe RU, które blokuje hormon podtrzymujący ciążę, a miso tą ciąże ewakuuje z macicy. Jest tyle dziewczyn, którym zestaw pomógł, nawet w czternastym tygodniu, wystarczy poczytać na maszwybor net, ale my będziemy dalej kupować czopki do tyłka lub tran za kilka stówek, bo kochamy smaczne czopki  kochamy naszych handlarzy którzy prześcigają się w wymyślaniu coraz to nowych zestawów, z Mig 400, apapem, tranem, czopeczkiem, co nowego nam zaproponujecie ? Czekamy, my głupie gąski, zjemy wszystko co nam dacie, tylko poopowiadajcie nam bajeczki że jesteśmy ginekologami z długim stażem, my łykamy wszystko jak te pelikany w zoo. Najemy się waszych tableteczek, a potem wejdziemy na medyczkę, i zapytamy pięćsetny raz, kiedy możemy znów nasikać na test, bo jesteśmy za tępe na to żeby przeczytać dwie strony wcześniej, że to nie ma sensu, że gonadotropina kosmówkowa utrzymuje się w organizmie nawet do czterech tygodni, ale nam się nie chce czytać, my chcemy mieć już, zaraz teraz, podane na tacy, żeby wszystko nam powiedzieli, za nas zrobili i już !!


TRUE STORY ... wyjęłaś mi to z ust :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wniosek jest jeden, zestawy z Wow nie pomagają bo to "tylko" 98% skuteczności, ponieważ zawierają prawdziwe RU, które blokuje hormon podtrzymujący ciążę, a miso tą ciąże ewakuuje z macicy. Jest tyle dziewczyn, którym zestaw pomógł, nawet w czternastym tygodniu, wystarczy poczytać na maszwybor net, ale my będziemy dalej kupować czopki do tyłka lub tran za kilka stówek, bo kochamy smaczne czopki  kochamy naszych handlarzy którzy prześcigają się w wymyślaniu coraz to nowych zestawów, z Mig 400, apapem, tranem, czopeczkiem, co nowego nam zaproponujecie ? Czekamy, my głupie gąski, zjemy wszystko co nam dacie, tylko poopowiadajcie nam bajeczki że jesteśmy ginekologami z długim stażem, my łykamy wszystko jak te pelikany w zoo. Najemy się waszych tableteczek, a potem wejdziemy na medyczkę, i zapytamy pięćsetny raz, kiedy możemy znów nasikać na test, bo jesteśmy za tępe na to żeby przeczytać dwie strony wcześniej, że to nie ma sensu, że gonadotropina kosmówkowa utrzymuje się w organizmie nawet do czterech tygodni, ale nam się nie chce czytać, my chcemy mieć już, zaraz teraz, podane na tacy, żeby wszystko nam powiedzieli, za nas zrobili i już !!


I tak to własnie wygląda. No cóż szkoda mi tych osób, ale co zrobić na głupotę nie ma lekarstwa. Powiem tak; nie jestem mega inteligentna, nie jestem wykształcona, nie jestem nawet za bardzo cwana, ogólnie cienki ze mnie bolek. Kupuję od kilku lat na necie różne rzeczy, ale nigdy (wyjątek allegro i to nie zawsze) powtarzam nigdy nie wpłaciłam nikomu kasy na konto, nawet do głowy mi to nie przyszło, zawsze biorę pobranie, a przy wyższych kwotach wybieram możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości. Nie mając pojęcia o aborcji farmakologicznej znalazłam stronę fundacji WOW dałam radę tam odnaleźć potrzebne informację, napisać do nich poprosić o obniżenie darowizny z uwagi na złą sytuację finansową itd...odnalazłam to forum i mimo, że jestem śmierdzącym leniem przeczytałam wszystkie posty od 1-szej strony do ostatniej. Kiedy przyszły tabletki wiedziałam co mam robić jak ich użyć, co zrobić jesli pojawią się problemy, co jesli będzie już PO i co gadać na wizycie u lekarza. Teraz jest po wszystkim miałam już normalną miesiączkę i mimo, że nie jestem dumna z tego co zrobiłam to wiem, że nawet taki mało inteligentny człowiek jak ja może sobie poradzić nawet w najgorszej sytuacji, jak chce.
 A mogłam wpłacić kase na konto pierwszej lepszej cwaniarze z forum i czekać do usranej śmierci na przesyłkę, której nigdy nie będzie i użalać się potem wam jakie to nieszczęście mnie spotkało albo kupić z 300zł arthrotec plus apap udający RU i płakać, że znowu mi nie wyszło i tak bez końca, a jeśli cud się wydarzy i jednak by się udało,...pytać; dziewczyny no jak myslicie już po czy mam iść do apteki po test czy moze potem?...
Nie, ku....wa iść do lekarza i zrobić USG ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> SAM ARTHROTEC WAM nic nie da - nawet jak weźmiecie 4, 8, 12 , 16, 20 a nawet 24 tabletki. najważniejsza jest tabletka RU 486,


a takie bzdury sa ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od tego jest forum zeby zapytac  nie musisz odpowiadac jak to dla ciebie problem
> nie kazdy ma czas czytac poprzednie 120 stron w poszukiwaniu jednej informacji



jasne, strasznie dużo czasu zajmuje zgromadzenie ważnych informacji, od których zależy moje zdrowie i życie, ja jestem roszczeniowe pokolenie i muszę mieć odpowiedź na już, po co będę szukać, jeszcze się spocę :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone i Misoprostol - poszukuję kontaktu, wprawdzie zamówiłam z WOW, ale muszę mieć plan B...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ramach odpowiedzi na Wasze wszystkie posty dot. tego,że każda chce miec podane na tacy bo szukając się "spoci" mogę tylko Wam przyklasnąć. W ciąże łatwo się zachodzi,ale jak jest problem to najlepiej sie popłakać, wejść na forum i oczekiwać że każdy odpowie na wszystkie pytania. Ja przed wzięciem Art 3 tyg temu, czytałam na tym forum większość postów, żeby wiedzieć co i jak. Byłam równie zdenerwowana jak Wy dziewczyny,ale dla włąsnego spokoju i bezpieczeństwa czytałam wszędzie i wszystko,co musiałam wiedzieć przed wzięciem tabletek. WYSILCIE SIĘ TROCHĘ,POCZYTAJCIE,POSZUKAJCIE,a nie tylko czekacie na gotowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec
Cena do uzgodnienia.
Zostało mi bo za dużo kupiłam dla siebie.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a takie bzdury sa ok?


Nie odpowiadaj deklu tylko na część odpowiedzi wyrwanej z kontekstu....mądra jesteś to odpowiedz na całą...Boże co za ciemnogród. Robisz z siebie alfę i omegę a jesteś poniżej poziomu -100 IQ....jeśli taki istnieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Odsprzedam Arthrotec
> Cena do uzgodnienia.
> Zostało mi bo za dużo kupiłam dla siebie.
> tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
> Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
> Pozdrawiam.


Jebnij się w łeb Jola. szoda, że twoja matka nie mogła usunąć ciebie.... porażka dla świata.... O_o

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mifepristone i Misoprostol - poszukuję kontaktu, wprawdzie zamówiłam z WOW, ale muszę mieć plan B...


Plan B - klinika Czechy, Słowacja lub Niemcy - proste

----------


## jutt

> Nie odpowiadaj deklu tylko na część odpowiedzi wyrwanej z kontekstu....mądra jesteś to odpowiedz na całą...Boże co za ciemnogród. Robisz z siebie alfę i omegę a jesteś poniżej poziomu -100 IQ....jeśli taki istnieje


zastanów się nad sobą co i jak piszesz w każdym poście! 
i zmień forum na adekwatne do twojego IQ bo to niepotrzebuje twoich bredni i slownictwa, nie wynoś błota z domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, 80 zł, zapraszam do wiadomości na email kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co tak będziesz jej za każdym razem te dzieci usuwał??? kup sobie analfabeto lalkę dmuchana w sex shopie to nie będziesz musiał pytać "...po jakim czasie można uprawić sex..." z nią będziesz mógł zawsze. A swoją drogą dziwie się tej twojej dziewczynie, ja bym na jej miejscu znalazła sobie gościa na poziomie i nie byłabym z takim prymitywnym tumanem jak ty, któremu tylko dupcenie w głowie i usuwanie dzieci.


Brr niezbyt ładnie nie moja wina ze nie brała tabletek wszystko zazyła i czuje dobrze wcale nienza każdym razem będę jej usuwać ciążę. To jest pierwszy raz tak długo przetrzymała ciąże. Wciągu 5 lat to jest 2 raz się starzyło tylko za pierwszym razem stązyła zażyć w ciągu 3 doby. A poza toskonale wiedziała ze nie chcie dziecka.  Raz była przerażona kiedy miała skurcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co tak będziesz jej za każdym razem te dzieci usuwał??? kup sobie analfabeto lalkę dmuchana w sex shopie to nie będziesz musiał pytać "...po jakim czasie można uprawić sex..." z nią będziesz mógł zawsze. A swoją drogą dziwie się tej twojej dziewczynie, ja bym na jej miejscu znalazła sobie gościa na poziomie i nie byłabym z takim prymitywnym tumanem jak ty, któremu tylko dupcenie w głowie i usuwanie dzieci.


Lalka nie to samo moja jest bardzo dobra w łóżku. I nie zamieniłbym na nikogo. Obiecala ze będzie zażywać swoje tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lalka nie to samo moja jest bardzo dobra w łóżku. I nie zamieniłbym na nikogo. Obiecala ze będzie zażywać swoje tabletki


śmieszny jesteś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

każdy wpisuje tutaj swoja historie jak mu poszło z pozbywaniem się problemu , no i jak zawsze na sam koniec zostało mi kilka sztuk i odsprzedam................śmieszne historie aby tylko łatwiej sprzedać a to właśnie takie osoby naciągają biedne dziewczyny które kupują po kilka razy bo taka idiotka chce zarobić i wysyła witaminki lub co gorsza coś innego. 

Nie wierzcie takim historyjkom, poczytajcie po sprawdzajcie przed zakupem ..... pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dostać te tabsy?


niewinna152@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lalka nie to samo moja jest bardzo dobra w łóżku. I nie zamieniłbym na nikogo. Obiecala ze będzie zażywać swoje tabletki


jestes zalosny widac ze tylko ci jedno w glowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> każdy wpisuje tutaj swoja historie jak mu poszło z pozbywaniem się problemu , no i jak zawsze na sam koniec zostało mi kilka sztuk i odsprzedam................śmieszne historie aby tylko łatwiej sprzedać a to właśnie takie osoby naciągają biedne dziewczyny które kupują po kilka razy bo taka idiotka chce zarobić i wysyła witaminki lub co gorsza coś innego. 
> 
> Nie wierzcie takim historyjkom, poczytajcie po sprawdzajcie przed zakupem ..... pozdrawiam.


niestety to prawda dwa razy kupowałam od osób którym zostało kilka i niestety nie trafiłam na to co chciałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak moze cos komus zostac jak uzyje? od razo wiidac ze to oszusci tak pisza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, ze sprawdzeniem przed odbiorem, 12 szt, 80 zł. Email serdeczna89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestes zalosny widac ze tylko ci jedno w glowie


Każdy potrzebuje czegoś innego ona mi pomaga rozbrezyć mnie po całym dniu pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każdy potrzebuje czegoś innego ona mi pomaga rozbrezyć mnie po całym dniu pracy.



proponuje ci wrocic do szkoly i nauczyc sie poprawnie pisac a nie robic biednej dziewczynie dzieci a potem zmuszac ja do usuwania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proponuje ci wrocic do szkoly i nauczyc sie poprawnie pisac a nie robic biednej dziewczynie dzieci a potem zmuszac ja do usuwania


Szkoda, że tego śmiecia matka nie usunęła. Powiem ci jedno szmato ta dziewczyna to żywy człowiek ma uczucia ma marzenia pewnie chce mieć rodzinę, dzieci normalnego faceta i męża, dom....weź ty się od niej odpierdol daj jej żyć to nie jest martwy pojemnik na spermę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda, że tego śmiecia matka nie usunęła. Powiem ci jedno szmato ta dziewczyna to żywy człowiek ma uczucia ma marzenia pewnie chce mieć rodzinę, dzieci normalnego faceta i męża, dom....weź ty się od niej odpierdol daj jej żyć to nie jest martwy pojemnik na spermę.


pisal wczesniej ze ona nie chce i on ja zmusza zeby usunela

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec całe opakowanie 20 tabletek za 250 zapraszam@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek.
 Cena do uzgodnienia.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja proponuje dopochwowo najskuteczniej powodzenia


A dlaczego dopochwowo?boje sie ze jak trafie do szpitala to od razu bedzie wiadomo .. a pod jezyk nie zadziala jakbym wziela 4 co 3h ?w pochwie diclofenag zostaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego dopochwowo?boje sie ze jak trafie do szpitala to od razu bedzie wiadomo .. a pod jezyk nie zadziala jakbym wziela 4 co 3h ?w pochwie diclofenag zostaje




wez pod jezyk najlepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, ale ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki, a więc u ciebie to jest 14 tyg i 5 dni , czyli prawie 15tc. I co robiłaś przez te trzy miesiące ?  WHO zaleca aby dawkować po 2 tabletki dopochwowo co trzy godziny, max 5 dawek, czyli łącznie 10 tabletek. Nawet jeśli Ci się uda, przygotuj się na mini poród, płód jest całkowicie wykształcony, ma około 10 cm. Pamiętaj aby mieć mozliwość szybkiego dotarcia do szpitala, lub wezwania pogotowia, gdyby zaczął się krwotok. i pamiętaj że resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne w pochwie, więc możesz się narazić na nieprzyjemne komentarze


A jezeeli wesme ppd jezyk 4 co 3h to nie nedzie w ogole slutecxne ?obawiam sie ze w razie krwotoku odraU sie kapna w szpitalu  :Frown: a w pochwie zostaje diclofenag wiec co z czuciem skurcxy ?czy potrzebne beda leki przeciwbolowe ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jezeeli wesme ppd jezyk 4 co 3h to nie nedzie w ogole slutecxne ?obawiam sie ze w razie krwotoku odraU sie kapna w szpitalu a w pochwie zostaje diclofenag wiec co z czuciem skurcxy ?czy potrzebne beda leki przeciwbolowe ?


jak jestes w szpitalu to wizyte w szpitalu masz na 90%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak jestes w szpitalu to wizyte w szpitalu masz na 90%



mialo byc jak jestes w 15 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mialo byc jak jestes w 15 tygodniu


15 tydzien to już prawie jak poród normalne jesteście????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15 tydzien to już prawie jak poród normalne jesteście????


wiadomo ze juz tak
 nie wiem co ona robila przez ten czas moze dopiero teraz sie dowiedziala o ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlaczego nie zrobilas tego wczesniej?
a jak ci sie nie uda to co zrobisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlaczego nie zrobilas tego wczesniej?
> a jak ci sie nie uda to co zrobisz?


jak dla mnie to myślała że ciąża chłopak i cudowne życie niestety wyszło inaczej i teraz trzeba sie pozbyć problemu ale nie ma co oceniać innych. na jej miejscu nie robiła bym tego za duże ryzyko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jej nie oceniam dziwie sie tylko ze chce to zrobic w 15 tygodniu
moze i jej sie uda ale do szpitala to na pewno bedzie musiala isc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak moze cos komus zostac jak uzyje? od razo wiidac ze to oszusci tak pisza


A nie pomyślisz,że ktoś kupił w aptece 20 sztuk, zużył 12 i zostało np 8? Mi tak zostało,a nie jestem żadnym oszustem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie pomyślisz,że ktoś kupił w aptece 20 sztuk, zużył 12 i zostało np 8? Mi tak zostało,a nie jestem żadnym oszustem.


a co komu da 8 jak potrzeba 12?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zużyłam 8 i mi starczyło więc po co 12??? jak 8 Też działa fakt że innym po 20 nie pomaga więc nie ma co gdybać nad ilością po prostu albo ci pomoże albo nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a to w 15 tyg to zyje jeszcze czy ją pogotowie już zabrało na jej miescu to kupiła bym witaminy ciążowe i kwas foliowy a nie art ...kretynka jak ci się nie uda to trafisz do szpitala w najgorszym wypadku  na potrzymanie a dziecko może mieć jakieś skutki uboczne tego leku więc pomysl co jest ważniejsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a to w 15 tyg to zyje jeszcze czy ją pogotowie już zabrało na jej miescu to kupiła bym witaminy ciążowe i kwas foliowy a nie art ...kretynka jak ci się nie uda to trafisz do szpitala w najgorszym wypadku  na potrzymanie a dziecko może mieć jakieś skutki uboczne tego leku więc pomysl co jest ważniejsze


wlasnie 15 to juz za pozno na branie tego
male szanse ze sie w ogole uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co komu da 8 jak potrzeba 12?


Raz że 8 może wystarczyc,a dwa często też tu czytałam,że ktoś sprzeda 8,4, wiec można zamówić np z dwóch miejsc w niższej cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam nie będę opisywała swojej sytuacji bo nie szukam usprawiedliwienia ani to też nikogo nie obchodzi .
Chę Wam powiedzieć ,że po 2 dawkach art.... nie zadziałał nic oprócz lekkich bólów. 
Brałam tak jak piszą na stronie Wow .Dziś zamówiłam paczkę z WOW bo to ostatnia moja deska ratunku. Jestem w 5 tyg mam oporny organizm na art...
Te dwa tyg to będzie dla mnie męczarnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam arth~ 12 tab mialam przez 3 -4 dni krwawienie , jakies tam skrzepy lecialy malutkie , 5 tydzien , dało to coś czy raczej nie? sama juz nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam arth~ 12 tab mialam przez 3 -4 dni krwawienie , jakies tam skrzepy lecialy malutkie , 5 tydzien , dało to coś czy raczej nie? sama juz nie wiem


Zrob badanie beta hcg i powtorne po 2 dniach, jesli spada to sie raczej udalo a najlepsza odpowiedz dostaniesz u ginekologa na usg czy wszystko sie oczyscilo. Jesli bralas doustnie to lek nie wykryje u ciebie art wiec mozesz powiedziec ze dostalas krwotoku i nie wiesz co jest. Ja tak zrobilam najpierw bete 2 razy i spadala a pozniej usg, dzis powtornie bylam na usg i wszystko czyste i sladu nie ma, takze trzymam kciuki i powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

 ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

 Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
 Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
 tel: 794 908 922, 
 e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

 ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

 Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
 Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
 tel: 794 908 922, 
 e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wez pod jezyk najlepiej


Widze ze ludzie oceniaja a nie znaja sytuscji..wiem zw to pozmo prawie 15tydz zdobylam tabletki.. tylko czy dawkowac jak normalnie 4 co 3h bo dopochwowo to boje sie brac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec, 8 tabletek.
Cena do uzgodnienia.
tel: 726 593 812 meil jolajolanta231983@wp.pl
Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcia na meila.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widze ze ludzie oceniaja a nie znaja sytuscji..wiem zw to pozmo prawie 15tydz zdobylam tabletki.. tylko czy dawkowac jak normalnie 4 co 3h bo dopochwowo to boje sie brac



nikt cie nie ocenia
ale skoro jestes w 15 tygodniu to najprawdopodobniej trafisz do szpitala wiec jak wezmiesz dopochwowo to lekarz to wykryje wiec biorac je tak ryzykujesz
jak sie boisz dopochwowo to pozostaje wziac pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec forte, 12szt za 80 zł, odbiór osobisty albo wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed odbiorem, wiecej w wiadomościach.  Email: 
kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisalam Ci wczesniej ze w tak wysokiej ciazy WHO zaleca brac po 2 tabletki co trzy godziny, do 5 dawek, czyli max 10 tabletek. Moze byc pod jezyk, trzymasz 30 min, rdzen wypluwasz, reszte popijasz.Przygotuj podpaski, tabletki przeciwbolowe i nozyczki do odciecia pepowiny. Zastanowilas sie co zrobisz z plodem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisalam Ci wczesniej ze w tak wysokiej ciazy WHO zaleca brac po 2 tabletki co trzy godziny, do 5 dawek, czyli max 10 tabletek. Moze byc pod jezyk, trzymasz 30 min, rdzen wypluwasz, reszte popijasz.Przygotuj podpaski, tabletki przeciwbolowe i nozyczki do odciecia pepowiny. Zastanowilas sie co zrobisz z plodem ?


to na bedzie musiala odciac pepowine? ja bym nie dala rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to na bedzie musiala odciac pepowine? ja bym nie dala rady


Ja też bym nie dała rady.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też bym nie dała rady.....


to straszne musiec odciac pepowine

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze nie odcinac...plod bedzie wisial do momentu wypadniecia lozyska...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widze ze ludzie oceniaja a nie znaja sytuscji..wiem zw to pozmo prawie 15tydz zdobylam tabletki.. tylko czy dawkowac jak normalnie 4 co 3h bo dopochwowo to boje sie brac


Późno?! Weź się ogarnij kobieto co ty zrobisz z zywym płodem do cholery?...Ja rozumiem do 9 tc, ale 15tc to się w głowie nie mieści. Nie można tego było zrobić w odpowiednim czasie?...bo co bo chłopak zostawił to co nie udało się go usidlić na dziecko to teraz aborcja w 15 tc!!!!. Nikt ci nie zmusza, ale w tej sytuacji każdy kobieta przy zdrowych zmysłach raczej by urodziła i oddała do adopcji, a na drugi raz łapała chłopów na coś innego bo ta metoda jak widzisz nie jest skuteczna i potem trzeba usuwać 15tc płody. Ciekawe jakby cię zostawił w 20 lub 25tc ciąży....masakra!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to w ogole mozliwe zeby jej sie udalo w 15 tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widze ze ludzie oceniaja a nie znaja sytuscji..wiem zw to pozmo prawie 15tydz zdobylam tabletki.. tylko czy dawkowac jak normalnie 4 co 3h bo dopochwowo to boje sie brac


Udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to straszne musiec odciac pepowine


To nie jest strasznie odciąć pepowawine. Tylko będzie problem z głodem gdzie wysudzic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pisze w imieniu żony ale napiszę że art pomaga żona wzięła w piątek o godzinie 22 pierwsza dawkę pod język za30 minut dostała takich drawek że sam się wystraszylem ale jakoś opanowalismy to po 2,5 godzinie pierwsze skutki po art wypadło coś jak sikała coś jak by nerka kształtem tak 10 15 cm potem druga dawka dreszcze już miejsze bul brzucha biegunka no i krwawienie ze szkrzepami potem 4 godzina rano 3 dawka ale tylko 2 tabletki cała sobota na odpoczynek bo noc była zarwana.dzisiaj lekarz usg i lekarz powiedział że poronila w 8 tygodniu ale musiała jechać na lyźeczkowanie bo coś na szyjce macicy zostało wiem zaraz będą psy na mnie wieszać że dziecio bujca ale prawda jest taka że nie dał bym wychować teraz tego dziecka i dlatego taka była decyzja a dlaczego tak zrobiliśmy to już nasza tajemnica.Poz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to w ogole mozliwe zeby jej sie udalo w 15 tygodniu?


Możliwe ja byłem przy takim usuwaniu ciąży. Trochę trwało zanim urodziła ale było dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juz chyba lepiej oddac do adopcji niz usuwac  15 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możliwe ja byłem przy takim usuwaniu ciąży. Trochę trwało zanim urodziła ale było dobrze


To była ciąża mojej dziewczyny musiałem odciąć pepowinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> juz chyba lepiej oddac do adopcji niz usuwac  15 tygodniu


Tak masz racje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To była ciąża mojej dziewczyny musiałem odciąć pepowinie


no tak bo sama nie dalaby rady to okropne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no tak bo sama nie dalaby rady to okropne


Ja ją prosiłem o nie usuwanie w takim tygodniu. No ale postawiła na swoim, potem przez chwile załowa. Nie przejmowała gdzie płód został wyzucony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no tak bo sama nie dalaby rady to okropne


Dałaby sobie tylko była słaba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dałaby sobie tylko była słaba


i co zrobiles z plodem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i co zrobiles z plodem?


Musiałem wszystko pozbierać do3 worków i wyzuczyć to pojemnika na śmieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arletta1.0@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestescie chorzy
jak mozecie usuwac w 15 tygodniu co wczesniej nie mogliscie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz czym różni się usuwanie ciąży w 9 tygodniu a w 15 tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz czym różni się usuwanie ciąży w 9 tygodniu a w 15 tygodniu?


moim zdaniem przede wszystkim tym ze w 9 nie musisz odcinac pepowiny i rodzic plodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musiałem wszystko pozbierać do3 worków i wyzuczyć to pojemnika na śmieci



trochę Cię wyobraźnia poniosła kolego....usunęłam ciąże w 14 tyg zestawem z WOW i normalnie spuściłam wszystko w toalecie...do trzech worków to dorosłego byś zapakował

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może tylko tym ze jest problem jak się pozbyć się płotu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oj jej może źle napisałem to nie worki na śmieci tylko zwykłe satki to po pierwsze po drugie powzaciałałem tez tropnie rzeczy z krwią. Po trzecie nie chciałem żeby ktoś zauważył co tam jest i dlatego zkorzystałem z 3 szatek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trochę Cię wyobraźnia poniosła kolego....usunęłam ciąże w 14 tyg zestawem z WOW i normalnie spuściłam wszystko w toalecie...do trzech worków to dorosłego byś zapakował


A poza tym nie mieliśmy tego środka co ty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie co?  Jesteście żałosne. 
Tak to po glowkach się glaskacie, jakie to biedne jesteście, bo krewka, ała, sraczka boli brzusio. 
A jak dziewczyna w 15 tc potrzebuje rady i pomoce to psy wieszacie, i piszecie że się nie uda, choć to gówno prawda. 
A jak myślicie terminuje się żywe 22 tygodniowe ciążę w polskich szpitalach??
A no właśnie arthrotekiem, i co? Udaje się!  Nikt nie umiera, ani się nie wykrwawia.

Czym różni się wasza 9-10 tygodniowa ciąża, od jej 15 tygodniowej?  Pepowina??  Litości, toż to jest to.samo życie które w swoim łonie przerywacie.  Lepsze jesteście?  Bez jaj.


Ty kobieto choć lepiej na forum maszwybór.net bo tu cie przecież zakracza...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj jej może źle napisałem to nie worki na śmieci tylko zwykłe satki to po pierwsze po drugie powzaciałałem tez tropnie rzeczy z krwią. Po trzecie nie chciałem żeby ktoś zauważył co tam jest i dlatego zkorzystałem z 3 szatek


a nie bałeś się, że ktoś to znajdzie w śmieciach i zamkną Cie za współudział ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moim zdaniem przede wszystkim tym ze w 9 nie musisz odcinac pepowiny i rodzic plodu


Ja mówiłem byłem przy takiej aborcji na mnie to zrobiło wrażenie. To moje dziecko a nie obcie i to koniec 15 tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a nie bałeś się, że ktoś to znajdzie w śmieciach i zamkną Cie za współudział ?


Trochę się balem ale co miałem zrobić nie mogłem błodu trzymać w lodowce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie no coś ty.
W beczce po kapuście lepiej. 
Ja tak schowalam cztery swoje 12 tygodniowe płody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moim zdaniem przede wszystkim tym ze w 9 nie musisz odcinac pepowiny i rodzic plodu


To decyzja każdej dziewczyny w którym tygodniu poronic jeżeli wokule

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zadziwia mnie Twoja ortografia   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest tu właśnie ktoś  z kim można porozmawiac mam tabletki chce o jutro zrobic po prostu potrzebuje wsparcia którejś doświadczonej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem stąd. Jeżeli bym był poronieniu 22 tygodniu to bym wiedZiał co robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie no coś ty.
> W beczce po kapuście lepiej. 
> Ja tak schowalam cztery swoje 12 tygodniowe płody.


????zart. Nie żartów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jest tu właśnie ktoś  z kim można porozmawiac mam tabletki chce o jutro zrobic po prostu potrzebuje wsparcia którejś doświadczonej


Każda przechodziła. Musisz się zdecydować i wsiąść pierwszą porcję a potem pójdzie samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem wiem tylko tak strasznie się boje pewnie jak każda z Was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem wiem tylko tak strasznie się boje pewnie jak każda z Was


Nie bój się który tydzień? Szybko pójdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nie drogo, wysylka w 24h/ możliwość sprawdzenia przed odbiorem, email kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Art. Do 100zl za opakowanie. Tylko odbiór osobisty w Gdyni.
Mail stitulka@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko pamiętaj żeby był ktoś przy tobie bo nie wiesz jakzadziala żonę wzięło po 2,5 godzinie ale po 30 minutach po zarzycu dostała cholernych drawek ale zadziałało 8tydzien końcówka teraz jest w szpitalu na łyźeczkowanu bo coś zostało ale usg potwierdziło poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam ten problem ze nie mam mozliwosci miec kogos blisko niestety tj 10 tc dowiedzialam sie w 8 a zdobycie tbl mi tyle zajęło mam z apteki na szczęście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz ja ci nie doradze twój wybór to będzie mnie zmusiła sytułacja na takie posunięcie wejś to jeszcze przemyśl poźądnie bo ja ci napisze gdyby nie sytułacja jaka mnie spotkała nigdy bym na to nie pozwolił a mogę ci powiedzieć mam 7 wspaniałych dzieci to jest mój cały świat z żoną dlatego zastanów się wybór należy do ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tak nawiasem to może i jesteś w wieku mojej córki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tak jeszcze ci napisze ze może ci się nie udać nam się udało ale też się byliśmy że coś nie wyjdzie i dziecko będzie kaleką dlatego się zastanów zanim to zrobisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz ja ci nie doradze twój wybór to będzie mnie zmusiła sytułacja na takie posunięcie wejś to jeszcze przemyśl poźądnie bo ja ci napisze gdyby nie sytułacja jaka mnie spotkała nigdy bym na to nie pozwolił a mogę ci powiedzieć mam 7 wspaniałych dzieci to jest mój cały świat z żoną dlatego zastanów się wybór należy do ciebie


Analfabeto ! współczuję Twojej żonie, natrzaskałeś 7 dzieci i jeszcze masz czelność mówić że więcej byś na to nie pozwolił ? a zastanawiałeś się co czuje Twoja żona zapierniczając codziennie przy siódemce dzieci ? nie przyszło Ci do Twojej pustej głowy, dzieciorobie, że może ma dość i nie chce kolejnego bachora, i dlatego zdecydowała się na usunięcie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Analfabetą to może jesteś ty jak byś czytał to co napisałem to byś zrozumiał co napisałem a to ze mam 7 to nie są wpadki źadne tylko że napisałem że jestem w ciężkiej sytuacji i dlatego taka decyzja była a nie to że uwaliłem kolejne ty może nawet nie masz dzieci i co możesz wiedzieć na temat albo usmerałeś jedno dla sprawdzenia siebie itp.sorry ale z takim jak ty to nawet nie chce się gadać bo mi człowieku nawet do pięt nie dorastasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie  kupie art w rozsądnej cenie, tak do 100zł ew plus wysyłka. Tylko z możliwością sprawdzenia paczki. Jak ktoś ma to niech się odezwie na maila myszka.miki128@wp.pl.

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich kobiet, które to przeszły oraz tych, które są w trakcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Analfabeto ! współczuję Twojej żonie, natrzaskałeś 7 dzieci i jeszcze masz czelność mówić że więcej byś na to nie pozwolił ? a zastanawiałeś się co czuje Twoja żona zapierniczając codziennie przy siódemce dzieci ? nie przyszło Ci do Twojej pustej głowy, dzieciorobie, że może ma dość i nie chce kolejnego bachora, i dlatego zdecydowała się na usunięcie ?


Ja również się dołączam. Nie mogę pojąć jakim trzeba być egoistą i debilem żeby narobić tyle dzieci, ile ty człowieku zarabiasz, że podjąłeś taką decyzję aby mieć tyle dzieci?...10, 20 tysięcy miesięcznie? ....czy zatrudniłeś kogoś do pomocy przy dzieciach?... bo żona sama sobie nie poradzi. Nie?! to się puknij w łeb! bo dzieci to nie zabawki tylko żywe istoty, które muszą mieć co jeść w co się ubrać, mają prawo do godnego i dobrego życia. Nie ciuszki z lumpka nie ciuszki po siostrze, nie bez śniadania do szkoły tylko powtarzam godnie żyć!!!!!!!!...i mieć możliwość się wykształcić itd...A na to trzeba mieć full kasy a jak się nie ma bo się jest nieudacznikiem to ch...ja na supeł i dzieci się nie robi bo dzieci powietrzem nie żyją za kilka stów miesięcznie to czasem trudno psa utrzymać nie mówiąc o człowieku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej,mozecie mi napisac po jakim czasie ustaje krwawienie bo u mnie mina tydzien i juz nic nie leci ,a wczesniej tez minimalnie uzywaląm wkłądek ,ale po zazyciu art,chlusneło ze mne i to bardzo ale nie wiem co bo do toalety  wiec nie wiem czy to ma tak byc ,napiszcie cos na ten temat pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie mogę już w tej chwili kupić tabletki Arthrotec. Sprawdzone źródła. Bardzo pilne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jakis czas temu kupowalam u Pani     weronika.ww@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej,mozecie mi napisac po jakim czasie ustaje krwawienie bo u mnie mina tydzien i juz nic nie leci ,a wczesniej tez minimalnie uzywaląm wkłądek ,ale po zazyciu art,chlusneło ze mne i to bardzo ale nie wiem co bo do toalety  wiec nie wiem czy to ma tak byc ,napiszcie cos na ten temat pozdrawiam


Mialam tak samo i 2 razy robilam usg i sie udalo a beta po 5 tyg jeszcze byla podwyzszona. W szpitalu robilam usg bo myslalam ze czeka mnie lyzeczkowanie ale na szczescie sie obylo bez tego i wczoraj zrobilam kolejne usg i czysto. Mialam juz pierwsza miesiaczke po zabiegu i trwala 3 dni a byla bardzo skapa ale gin powiedzial mi wczoraj ze tak moze byc po samoistnym poronieniu, taka diagnoze postawiono mi w szpitalu i wczoraj po usg u gin. Nie wspomnialam oczywiscie nic o art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nikt cie nie ocenia
> ale skoro jestes w 15 tygodniu to najprawdopodobniej trafisz do szpitala wiec jak wezmiesz dopochwowo to lekarz to wykryje wiec biorac je tak ryzykujesz
> jak sie boisz dopochwowo to pozostaje wziac pod jezyk


Zdecydowanie pod jezyk tylko czy dawkowanie tsk samo jak przy aborcjo do 12 tyg?czyli 4 tabl co 3 h i max ile mozna wziac? Czy jest mozliwe ze 20 wystarczy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ją prosiłem o nie usuwanie w takim tygodniu. No ale postawiła na swoim, potem przez chwile załowa. Nie przejmowała gdzie płód został wyzucony.


Jakie dawkowanie wziela tabletek?4 tabl co 3h pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdecydowanie pod jezyk tylko czy dawkowanie tsk samo jak przy aborcjo do 12 tyg?czyli 4 tabl co 3 h i max ile mozna wziac? Czy jest mozliwe ze 20 wystarczy ?


dziewczyno ogarnij się !! trzeci raz Ci piszę że po 12 tc dawkuje się po 2 tabletki, co trzy godziny, maksymalnie do 10 tabletek czyli 5 dawek, a Ty trzeci raz pytasz o to samo !! jak będziesz się tak zastanawiać to za chwilę wybije Ci 23 tydzień, i to już nie bedzie aborcja, tylko zabójstwo !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyno ogarnij się !! trzeci raz Ci piszę że po 12 tc dawkuje się po 2 tabletki, co trzy godziny, maksymalnie do 10 tabletek czyli 5 dawek, a Ty trzeci raz pytasz o to samo !! jak będziesz się tak zastanawiać to za chwilę wybije Ci 23 tydzień, i to już nie bedzie aborcja, tylko zabójstwo !



a mi sie wydaje ze ona tak zwleka bo tak naprawde nie chce tego robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a mi sie wydaje ze ona tak zwleka bo tak naprawde nie chce tego robic


to niech kupi witaminki, i rozgląda się za śpioszkami, a nie dupę zawraca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to niech kupi witaminki, i rozgląda się za śpioszkami, a nie dupę zawraca


jakby chciala to dawno temu by to zrobila 
miala dosc czasu by kupic tabletki i je zazyc

----------


## nacia

Witam. Czy po takim zabiegu lyzeczkowanie jest zawsze konieczne ? Czy mozna nie wyrazic na nie zgody ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

 ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

 Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
 Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
 tel: 794 908 922, 
 e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy po takim zabiegu lyzeczkowanie jest zawsze konieczne ? Czy mozna nie wyrazic na nie zgody ?


Nie zawsze jest potrzebne i pewnie można nie wyrazić na nie zgody bo chodzi to Twoje zdrowie i masz prawo decydować. Tylko jeśli lekarz je zaleci to znaczy, że raczej jest konieczne i dla ciebie lepiej będzie jednak je zrobić..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a mi sie wydaje ze ona tak zwleka bo tak naprawde nie chce tego robic


Tak tylko dopochwowo tego nie zrobie.. a pod jezuk 2 tabl co 3 h ?to ravxej nie pomoze.. chve pod jezyk wiec dlstego zapytalsm cxy dswka pod jexyk w 15 tyg moze byc tsk jak do 12gdybym nie miala infekcji ostrej od 3 tyg to byl zdazyla do 12 tyg ciazy a tsk jest problem ale oststni gwizdek mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , mam całe opakowanie na sprzedanie z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem .cena 200zł +koszt wysyłki. Jeśli któraś jest chętna to mój mail:   aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arth moze byc 12 szt w rozsadnej cenie joannat80@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tylko dopochwowo tego nie zrobie.. a pod jezuk 2 tabl co 3 h ?to ravxej nie pomoze.. chve pod jezyk wiec dlstego zapytalsm cxy dswka pod jexyk w 15 tyg moze byc tsk jak do 12gdybym nie miala infekcji ostrej od 3 tyg to byl zdazyla do 12 tyg ciazy a tsk jest problem ale oststni gwizdek mam


Dawkowanie w tak wysokim tygodniu jest takie samo czy to pod jezyk czy dopochwowo. 
2 tabletki co trzy godziny do 5 dawek. 
Oczywiście ze może nie Zadziałać,to tylko arthrotec. 
Gdybyś miała zestaw z RU 486  z Women on web, powiedziałabym ci, nie martw się na pewno się uda.  Tu to jednak nie jest takie oczywiste.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth  12 szt za 120zł prosze o kontakt aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zakupilam tabletki dokładnie pisze misoprostolum 12 sztuk a nie artrotec czy cytotek a wiec mam pytanie czy te tabletki tez nadawaja się do użycia dopochwowego?Bo pod język nie za bardzo chciałabym ich użyć dlatego ze mam silny odruch wymiotny i boję się ze zwymiotuję je a moze mogłabym je zwyczajnie połknąć czy tez będą miały takie samo działanie jak bym je trzymała pod językiem?Proszę o odpowiedz aha zapomniałam ze mam jeszcze RU 486 jedną ale nie ma na niej żadnego napisu kiedy ją należy wziąsc i połknąć ją czy co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zakupilam tabletki dokładnie pisze misoprostolum 12 sztuk a nie artrotec czy cytotek a wiec mam pytanie czy te tabletki tez nadawaja się do użycia dopochwowego?Bo pod język nie za bardzo chciałabym ich użyć dlatego ze mam silny odruch wymiotny i boję się ze zwymiotuję je a moze mogłabym je zwyczajnie połknąć czy tez będą miały takie samo działanie jak bym je trzymała pod językiem?Proszę o odpowiedz aha zapomniałam ze mam jeszcze RU 486 jedną ale nie ma na niej żadnego napisu kiedy ją należy wziąsc i połknąć ją czy co?


co masz dokadnie napisane na tych tabletkach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na tych co mam 12 sztuk to  misoprostolum a na tej jednej nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na tych co mam 12 sztuk to  misoprostolum a na tej jednej nic


nic wiecej nie masz ?zadnej nazwy daty skladu tych tabletek/ ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

data jest do 09 2016 i nie dostałam tych tabletek w opakowaniu tylko listek na którym pisze ta nazwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> data jest do 09 2016 i nie dostałam tych tabletek w opakowaniu tylko listek na którym pisze ta nazwa


no to wygląda na to że niestety padłaś ofiarą oszusta  :Frown:  nie ma takiego leku jak misoprostolum, jest właśnie albo Arthrotec, albo Cytotec, albo misoprostol w zestawie od Womenek, ale tam blistry wyglądają zupełnie inaczej....RU, które masz, tez jest oszukane, bo w Polsce nie można dostać oryginalnego RU.  Przykro mi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to wygląda na to że niestety padłaś ofiarą oszusta  nie ma takiego leku jak misoprostolum, jest właśnie albo Arthrotec, albo Cytotec, albo misoprostol w zestawie od Womenek, ale tam blistry wyglądają zupełnie inaczej....RU, które masz, tez jest oszukane, bo w Polsce nie można dostać oryginalnego RU.  Przykro mi...


nie bierz tego co dostalas nie wiadomo co to jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ma ktos namiary na pewny i skuteczny zestaw czy tylko na stronie women on są prawdziwe i nie oszukane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ma ktos namiary na pewny i skuteczny zestaw czy tylko na stronie women on są prawdziwe i nie oszukane?


jeśli chodzi o zestaw z RU, to tylko na womenhelp org lub womenonweb org, jeżeli chodzi o oryginalny arthrotec, można spróbować kupić go w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na tabletkach po otwarciu pisze searle 1411

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na tabletkach po otwarciu pisze searle 1411


hmm, to jeśli searle1411, to jednak jest to arthrotec....w taki razie po co oszust przerabiał blister ? chciał być oryginalny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

właśnie wzięłam je pod język w miarę się rozpuszczają ale wcześniej pozbyłam się rdzenia jedna tbl zmarnowana bo ćwiczyłam jakim sposobem najlepiej usunąć rdzeń trzymajcie kciuki strasznie się boję nie mam nikogo obok siebie ale mam nadzieję że się uda  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam właśnie drugą dawkę po 30 min pierwszej dreszcze gorączka bóle podbrzusza masakra ale nic przeciwbólowego nie biorę krwawię skrzepy są spore zobaczymy co będzie po drugiej ta papka w buzi jest najgorsza bleeee

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny!
Ja miałam aborcję farmakologiczną w poniedziałek przed Wigilią... Przeżyłam ją paskudnie (w, zasadzie myślałam że nie przeżyję), bo ból był tak potężny że opadałam na nogach, bardzo długo żałowałam, gdybym mogła cofnąć czas to pewnie pojechałabym za granicę żeby tam zajęli się mną profesjonaliści. Wiem jednak że to zależy od człowieka, jeden przeżywa tak a drugi inaczej no i może też to kwestia tego że zrobiłam to arthrotekiem bo leki z women on web nie zdążyły dojść. I dlatego też tutaj jestem. 
Pierwsza wysyłka z WOW miała być do mnie wysłana na początku grudnia. Zamówiłam ją na UP w Elblągu bo na Pomorze nie wysyłają. Przeszła przez UC w Warszawie no i niestety została zatrzymana przez UC w Starogardzie Gdańskim... Po niecałym tygodniu WOW wysłał drugą przesyłkę na adres mojej koleżanki w Warszawie, ale paczka znowu szła tak długo, ze niestety było już trochę za późno, byłam pod koniec 8-go tygodnia. Strasznie się bałam. Załatwiłam więc z pomocą rodziców Arthrotec no i tego samego dnia usunęłam ciążę.... 
Przesyłka z WOW przyszła dopiero w styczniu, pewnie byłoby już za późno gdybym nie poradziła sobie z tym "sama"... Odebrałam ją dopiero wczoraj z Warszawy no i w zasadzie nie jest mi ona już potrzebna, mam nieodpakowaną, nieotwartą kopertę, zaadresowaną z Indii (tabletki wysyłają przeważnie z Bombaju), no i chętnie ją odsprzedam. Nic nie będę otwierać ani ruszać, zdjęcia przesyłki mogę wysłać na maila, jeśli któraś z Was jest w potrzebie to na pewno szybciej dojdzie to zwykłą pocztą Polską niż z drugiego końca świata... Dla mnie byłoby za późno. Jakby któraś z Was była zainteresowana, piszcie na maila, odsprzedam tabletki: mmadzior@o2.pl
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 13 tabletek Arthrotec-u za 130zł + koszty wysyłki.
Jak komuś są potrzebne niech da znać na resercz@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam za 70zl z wysylka

jatoja20146@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej aniołek,jesteś już po wszystkim?? możesz powiedzieć mi coś  więcej, skąd wzięłaś tabletki, możesz polecić jakieś źródło - pewne. Jak się teraz czujesz??


nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie mogę już w tej chwili kupić tabletki Arthrotec. Sprawdzone źródła. Bardzo pilne!


nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec.

Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny!
> Ja miałam aborcję farmakologiczną w poniedziałek przed Wigilią... Przeżyłam ją paskudnie (w, zasadzie myślałam że nie przeżyję), bo ból był tak potężny że opadałam na nogach, bardzo długo żałowałam, gdybym mogła cofnąć czas to pewnie pojechałabym za granicę żeby tam zajęli się mną profesjonaliści. Wiem jednak że to zależy od człowieka, jeden przeżywa tak a drugi inaczej no i może też to kwestia tego że zrobiłam to arthrotekiem bo leki z women on web nie zdążyły dojść. I dlatego też tutaj jestem. 
> Pierwsza wysyłka z WOW miała być do mnie wysłana na początku grudnia. Zamówiłam ją na UP w Elblągu bo na Pomorze nie wysyłają. Przeszła przez UC w Warszawie no i niestety została zatrzymana przez UC w Starogardzie Gdańskim... Po niecałym tygodniu WOW wysłał drugą przesyłkę na adres mojej koleżanki w Warszawie, ale paczka znowu szła tak długo, ze niestety było już trochę za późno, byłam pod koniec 8-go tygodnia. Strasznie się bałam. Załatwiłam więc z pomocą rodziców Arthrotec no i tego samego dnia usunęłam ciążę.... 
> Przesyłka z WOW przyszła dopiero w styczniu, pewnie byłoby już za późno gdybym nie poradziła sobie z tym "sama"... Odebrałam ją dopiero wczoraj z Warszawy no i w zasadzie nie jest mi ona już potrzebna, mam nieodpakowaną, nieotwartą kopertę, zaadresowaną z Indii (tabletki wysyłają przeważnie z Bombaju), no i chętnie ją odsprzedam. Nic nie będę otwierać ani ruszać, zdjęcia przesyłki mogę wysłać na maila, jeśli któraś z Was jest w potrzebie to na pewno szybciej dojdzie to zwykłą pocztą Polską niż z drugiego końca świata... Dla mnie byłoby za późno. Jakby któraś z Was była zainteresowana, piszcie na maila, odsprzedam tabletki: mmadzior@o2.pl
> Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia...



Nie Starogard Gdański a pruszcz Gdański. 
Nie wysyłane są z Bombaju, tylko z mumbaiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie Starogard Gdański a pruszcz Gdański. 
> Nie wysyłane są z Bombaju, tylko z mumbaiu.


Nie było by za późno, bo zestaw działa bezpiecznie przez cały pierwszy trymestr ciąży, w ogóle wykazuje dużą skuteczność przez całą ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupował Ktoś coś od tej osoby? ma prawdziwe tabl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w 5tc, zdecydowalam wziać ARTHROTEC. Wczoraj o 18 wzielam pierwsza dawkę (4tbl doustnie pod jezyk bez rdzeni) - objawy: biegunka i dreszcze. O 21 kolejna dawka (4tbl doustnie pod jezyk bez rdzeni) - objawy: dreszcze, bóle brzucha, pierwsze lekkie krwawienie. O polnocy kolejna dawka tak samo-objawy: dreszcze, pierwsze skrzepy w toalecie wyleciały ze mnie. O 3 nad ranem kolejna dawka w tych samych proporcjach - objawy: dreszcze, bóle brzucha, krwawienie tzn bardziej skrzepy. Rano goraca kapiel, kolejne skrzepy w nieduzej ilosci i do tej pory pobolewa mnie brzuch. Na podpasce nie ma za duzo krwi aczkolwiek jak siadam na kibelek wtedy leci krew i troche skrzepów. W sobote rano ide do ginekologa na USG. Jak myslicie czy to już czy najgorsze przede mną? Proszę o jakakąś opinie na ten temat bo nie iem co mam myślec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
 tel: 794 908 922, 
 e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Smile:  Sprzedam całe, oryginalne opakowanie tabletek. Szybka wysyłka. Płatne po otrzymaniu i sprawdzeniu przesylki.   jagna.wala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pisałam wczoraj ale nikt mi nie odpowiedział co mam zrobic czy wziąśc te tabletki czy nie i ile i czy doustnie czy dopochwowo prosze o pomoc bo mam coraz mniej czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pisałam wczoraj ale nikt mi nie odpowiedział co mam zrobic czy wziąśc te tabletki czy nie i ile i czy doustnie czy dopochwowo prosze o pomoc bo mam coraz mniej czasu



najlepiej pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak wiem ale nie dam rady ich tam tak długo utrzymac cały czas mam odruch wymiotny a tą niby Ru 486 kiedy mam wziąsc i czy ja połknąć czy co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pisałam wczoraj ale nikt mi nie odpowiedział co mam zrobic czy wziąśc te tabletki czy nie i ile i czy doustnie czy dopochwowo prosze o pomoc bo mam coraz mniej czasu


Jesteś tu nowa, ale mogłabyś poczytać tu kilka stron możesz tu znaleźć wiele cennych informacji. A jesli pytasz czy masz brać tabletki to powiem ci tylko tyle, że to musi być twoja decyzja czy dokansz aborcji czy nie nikt tu za ciebie nie zdecyduję. Jeśli chodzi o sposób zażycia to ja osobiście sugeruję branie pod język ( trzymać 30 min, resztę połykamy, ale bez rdzenia w przypadku Arthrotecu)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem wiem czytałam tu wczoraj cały dzień ale jedni mi pisali zebym ich nie brała bo sa oszukane itd i niewiem czy wziasc je czy zamówic nowy zestaw a nie mam za bardzo czasu i jeszcze raz pisze ze nie dam rady ich utrzymac pod jezykiem bo zaraz mam odruch wymiotny dlatego pytam czy mogę je połknąć czy lepiej wziaść dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak wiem ale nie dam rady ich tam tak długo utrzymac cały czas mam odruch wymiotny a tą niby Ru 486 kiedy mam wziąsc i czy ja połknąć czy co?


Jesli to jest RU oryginalne to masz zażyć 24h przed tamtymi. Po 24h godzinach bierzesz te właściwe, 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny i trzymasz 30 min nie krócej. Jesli to twoje RU to jakaś ściema od oszusta to lepiej tego nie bierz bo nie wiadomo co to jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem wiem czytałam tu wczoraj cały dzień ale jedni mi pisali zebym ich nie brała bo sa oszukane itd i niewiem czy wziasc je czy zamówic nowy zestaw a nie mam za bardzo czasu i jeszcze raz pisze ze nie dam rady ich utrzymac pod jezykiem bo zaraz mam odruch wymiotny dlatego pytam czy mogę je połknąć czy lepiej wziaść dopochwowo?


dlaczego masz taki odruch wkladasz je pod jezyk a nie do gardla
30 minut wytrzymasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlaczego masz taki odruch wkladasz je pod jezyk a nie do gardla
> 30 minut wytrzymasz


Oczywiście, że dasz radę. Metoda dopochwowa jest ryzykowna bo jesli coś pójdzie nie tak i znajdziesz się w szpitalu to lekarz przy badaniu może wykryć resztki tabletek, a wtedy będzie nie ciekawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niewiem nawet jak nic nie jem ani nie pije to mam taki odruch od okolo 2 tygodni nie wymiotuje bo nie mam czym ale siedzę i mi się samo wszystko do gory podnosi jak bym miała zaraz zwymiotować i to tak po kilkanascie razy dziennie a sam artrotek bez tej Ru 486 tez zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niewiem nawet jak nic nie jem ani nie pije to mam taki odruch od okolo 2 tygodni nie wymiotuje bo nie mam czym ale siedzę i mi się samo wszystko do gory podnosi jak bym miała zaraz zwymiotować i to tak po kilkanascie razy dziennie a sam artrotek bez tej Ru 486 tez zadziała?


Gdybyś miała oryginalny zestaw z WOW z Ru to prawdopodobieństwo powodzenia wynosi 98% natomiast bez Ru kilka procent mniej, ale wszystko zależy też od organizmu od długości ciąży itd...Jeśli wszystko zrobisz jak należy masz duże szanse na powodzenie zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie mam kontakt z lekarzem który zrobił by mi aborcję ale chce 2200zł z znieczuleniem tylko miejscowym a wiec takie mnie nie interesuje i poleca mi jakies tabletki o nazwie CIPRLA słyszał ktos o nich w goglach nie umiem znalesc nic na ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> własnie mam kontakt z lekarzem który zrobił by mi aborcję ale chce 2200zł z znieczuleniem tylko miejscowym a wiec takie mnie nie interesuje i poleca mi jakies tabletki o nazwie CIPRLA słyszał ktos o nich w goglach nie umiem znalesc nic na ten temat


Za tą kasę to możesz zrobić zabieg w klinice na Słowacji w super warunkach z pełnym znieczuleniem itd...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie wiem ale musiało by nie nie byc w domu przez jakis czas a to było by podejrzane a własnie mi napisal ze ze znieczuleniem ogólnym chce 3500 a z miejscowym 2200 chyba nie jest normalny a za te tabletki ciprla chce 750 zł osobiscie lub listownie a wiec napiszcie mi prosze czy te co mam mogę połknąć jeżeli nie będę mogła ich utrzymać pod językiem czy będą miały takie samo działanie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A moze jak by się nie udało to znacie jakiegos dobrego lekarza który zrobi mi zabieg ze znieczuleniem ogólnym krótkotrwałym z okolic Wrocławia Opola Ostrowa w miare w rozsądnej cenie? Jak tak to podam swojego e-maila z góry dziękuję za pomoc wolę dmuchać na zimne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> własnie wiem ale musiało by nie nie byc w domu przez jakis czas a to było by podejrzane a własnie mi napisal ze ze znieczuleniem ogólnym chce 3500 a z miejscowym 2200 chyba nie jest normalny a za te tabletki ciprla chce 750 zł osobiscie lub listownie a wiec napiszcie mi prosze czy te co mam mogę połknąć jeżeli nie będę mogła ich utrzymać pod językiem czy będą miały takie samo działanie ?


Powinnaś sie zapytać tego lekarza jak się dawkuje te tabletki i o inne szczegóły...ja nie wiem czy tu ktoś coś będzie wiedział coś na ten temat. Ja osobiście dość dużo czytałam o tabletkach poronnych itd...ponieważ sama miałam taki problem, ale o takich tabletkach nie słyszałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja własnie przeczytałam ze to nie jest nazwa tabletek tylko firma a tabletki są 12 tabletek misoprostol + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486)  a on oferuje 8+1 za 750zł ale jeszce nie użyłam tych co mam co pisałam wczoraj bo nadal niewiem czy mogę je połknąć jak nie będę mogła ich utrzymac pod językiem czy zadziałaja po połknięciu tak jak bym je trzymała pod językiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja własnie przeczytałam ze to nie jest nazwa tabletek tylko firma a tabletki są 12 tabletek misoprostol + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486)  a on oferuje 8+1 za 750zł ale jeszce nie użyłam tych co mam co pisałam wczoraj bo nadal niewiem czy mogę je połknąć jak nie będę mogła ich utrzymac pod językiem czy zadziałaja po połknięciu tak jak bym je trzymała pod językiem?


za 750 zl to ci sie nie oplaca
jak oryginalny zestaw z wow masz za jakies 350 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja własnie przeczytałam ze to nie jest nazwa tabletek tylko firma a tabletki są 12 tabletek misoprostol + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486)  a on oferuje 8+1 za 750zł ale jeszce nie użyłam tych co mam co pisałam wczoraj bo nadal niewiem czy mogę je połknąć jak nie będę mogła ich utrzymac pod językiem czy zadziałaja po połknięciu tak jak bym je trzymała pod językiem?


Posłuchaj też miałam takie obawy, dodatkowo naczytała się głupot, ze "dosłownie wypalą mi gębę" bzdura! Prawie nie czułam smaku wytrzymałam 30 min. Zasada działania tych tabletek polega na tym, że mają się wchłaniać przez śluzówkę dlatego się je trzyma pod językiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok dziękuję za pomoc spróbuje tak zrobic ale nadal się boję czy się uda dlatego wolałabym miec jakiegos ginekologa w zapasie w razie czego ma ktos namiary?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do was pytanie...w weekend wzielam arth, byly dreszcze, biegunka,bol brzucha i kilka skrzepow ze mnie wylecialo obawiam sie ze to nie pomoglo bo krwawienie tylko dwa dni trwalo i teraz mam dylemat czy wziac jeszcze jedna dawke arthu dla pewnosci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do was pytanie...w weekend wzielam arth, byly dreszcze, biegunka,bol brzucha i kilka skrzepow ze mnie wylecialo obawiam sie ze to nie pomoglo bo krwawienie tylko dwa dni trwalo i teraz mam dylemat czy wziac jeszcze jedna dawke arthu dla pewnosci?


ktory to byl tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

7 tydz.od czasu do czasu nadal pobolewa i tylko czasem na papierze troche brazowego sluzu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, po jakim czasie najlepiej robić test? Nie mam terazx możliwości udania się do lekarza.
Krwawienia od tygodnia. Jeszcze lecą skrzepy troszkę.
Macie jakieś doświadczenie? Będę wdzięczna za jakakolwiek poradę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, po jakim czasie najlepiej robić test? Nie mam terazx możliwości udania się do lekarza.
> Krwawienia od tygodnia. Jeszcze lecą skrzepy troszkę.
> Macie jakieś doświadczenie? Będę wdzięczna za jakakolwiek poradę.


Zazwyczaj test pokazuje wynik pozytywny do 4 a nawet 6 tygodni po po poronieniu więc trochę musisz poczekać. Dopiero po tym czasie wynik będzie negatywny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , mam całe opakowanie arthrotec zwykły za 200 lub 12 za 120, moge wysłac zdjęcia, paragon kupna, numer apteki, płatne przy odbiorze, jak coś to jest możliwość sprawdzenia przed opłaceniem. Jeśli któraś jest chętna to mój mail: aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w 5tc, zdecydowalam wziać ARTHROTEC. Wczoraj o 18 wzielam pierwsza dawkę (4tbl doustnie pod jezyk bez rdzeni) - objawy: biegunka i dreszcze. O 21 kolejna dawka (4tbl doustnie pod jezyk bez rdzeni) - objawy: dreszcze, bóle brzucha, pierwsze lekkie krwawienie. O polnocy kolejna dawka tak samo-objawy: dreszcze, pierwsze skrzepy w toalecie wyleciały ze mnie. O 3 nad ranem kolejna dawka w tych samych proporcjach - objawy: dreszcze, bóle brzucha, krwawienie tzn bardziej skrzepy. Rano goraca kapiel, kolejne skrzepy w nieduzej ilosci i do tej pory pobolewa mnie brzuch. Na podpasce nie ma za duzo krwi aczkolwiek jak siadam na kibelek wtedy leci krew i troche skrzepów. W sobote rano ide do ginekologa na USG. Jak myslicie czy to już czy najgorsze przede mną? Proszę o jakakąś opinie na ten temat bo nie iem co mam myślec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w 5tc, zdecydowalam wziać ARTHROTEC. Wczoraj o 18 wzielam pierwsza dawkę (4tbl doustnie pod jezyk bez rdzeni) - objawy: biegunka i dreszcze. O 21 kolejna dawka (4tbl doustnie pod jezyk bez rdzeni) - objawy: dreszcze, bóle brzucha, pierwsze lekkie krwawienie. O polnocy kolejna dawka tak samo-objawy: dreszcze, pierwsze skrzepy w toalecie wyleciały ze mnie. O 3 nad ranem kolejna dawka w tych samych proporcjach - objawy: dreszcze, bóle brzucha, krwawienie tzn bardziej skrzepy. Rano goraca kapiel, kolejne skrzepy w nieduzej ilosci i do tej pory pobolewa mnie brzuch. Na podpasce nie ma za duzo krwi aczkolwiek jak siadam na kibelek wtedy leci krew i troche skrzepów. W sobote rano ide do ginekologa na USG. Jak myslicie czy to już czy najgorsze przede mną? Proszę o jakakąś opinie na ten temat bo nie iem co mam myślec


Nikt z nas nie jest jasnowidzem i nie powie ci, że tak na 100% się udało o tym dowiesz się na wizycie u lekarza. Mnie osobiście wydaje się, że ci się udało, ale podkreślam, wydaje mi się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 11 tygodniu co mam robić zamowiłam tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie dawkowanie wziela tabletek?4 tabl co 3h pod jezyk?


Tak takie czemu pytasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 11 tygodniu co mam robić zamowiłam tabletki


za ile bedziesz miec tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za ile bedziesz miec tabletki?


Powinna mieć jutro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok dziękuję za pomoc spróbuje tak zrobic ale nadal się boję czy się uda dlatego wolałabym miec jakiegos ginekologa w zapasie w razie czego ma ktos namiary?


Nie polykaj tabletek, bo nie zadzialają. 
Jak jesteś taka delikatna weź lepiej dopochwowo.  Na lekarza nie daj się nabierać, bo na pewno nie ma oryginalnego Ru, no chyba ze zamówił sobie za 300 zł z womenonweb.org i próbuje sprzedać ci za 750. 
Tego Ru które masz ty, tez nie bierz, bo na pewno nie jest oryginalne, skoro jest bez napisu i wycięte z blistra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a te drugie z tym napisem 1411 mam wziasc czy nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TAK. to zwykły arthrotec. 
Dawkujesz 4 tabletki co trzy godziny na 30 minut pod jezyk lub dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie, z apteki, wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci  jagna.wala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TAK. to zwykły arthrotec. 
> Dawkujesz 4 tabletki co trzy godziny na 30 minut pod jezyk lub dopochwowo.


ok dziękuje za rade mam nadzieje ze sie uda jutro od rana zaczne kuracje a ta kobieta mi zapewniała ze to oryginalny 
misoprostol taki napis jest na opakowaniu tylko ze misoprostolum pisze ale wyciagnełam jedna tabletke i pisze 1114 i do góry searle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po nieudanej probie bralam tab pod jezyk chce powtorzyc tylko moze inna metoda np wszystkie( nie od razu) dopochwowo co o tym myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po tak jak pisałam Wam wczoraj o 24 wzięłam pierwszą dawka potem po trzech h następną i kiedy przyszła kolej na trzecią dawkę stało się gdy siedziałam w toalecie chlusnęło ze mnie trzy razy zdążyłam zobaczyć że było to coś dużego masakra nawet nie chce tego opisywać zaczęłam krwawić na maksa wymiotować i nie wzięłam trzeciej dawki gdyż poczułam taką ulgę że stwierdziłam że poszło okażę się tak naprawdę na usg we wtorek ale czuję się lżejsza Cały dzień dzisiaj krwawię bardzo mocno skrzepy mega Byłam w pracy musiałam udawać że wszystko ok a tak naprawdę to ból i krwawienie mocne ale dałam radę Czuję że się udało i życzę Wam tym które są przed aby przeszły przez to równie szybko jak ja  :Smile:  Dam znać po usg ale jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny... Potrzebuję Arthrotecu jak najszybciej w rozsądnej cenie i w jak najszybszym czasie. Jeżeli któraś z was ma takowy lek błagam dajcie namiar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, tanio, szybko, paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, zapraszam do wiadomości.  kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po nieudanej probie bralam tab pod jezyk chce powtorzyc tylko moze inna metoda np wszystkie( nie od razu) dopochwowo co o tym myslicie?



Nie nie nie. 
Wsadzisz sobie wszystkie na raz, połowa się nawet nie rozpuści i nie wchłonie. 
Skurcze będą silne, ale szybko się skończą, misoprostol z organizmu wyplukuje się błyskawicznie. O to chodzi by jak najbardziej przedłużyć jego działanie. 
Spróbuj jeszcze raz, może tym razem wszystkie dawki ale dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok dziękuje za rade mam nadzieje ze sie uda jutro od rana zaczne kuracje a ta kobieta mi zapewniała ze to oryginalny 
> misoprostol taki napis jest na opakowaniu tylko ze misoprostolum pisze ale wyciagnełam jedna tabletke i pisze 1114 i do góry searle


Na polskim rynku jest wiele takich czarodziejow, którzy z paracetamolu robią Ru, a z arthrotecu robią czysty misoprostol. 
Wiesz dla czego cie tak zapewniała?  
No to chyba oczywiste że dla pieniędzy... 
Za sam arthotec nie wzięła by więcej niż 200 zl, a tak? Pomazala blister, dorzucila wycięty mig400 lub ramistad na obniżenie ciśnienia, i?? 
Ta dam! Mamy " zestaw" warty 450 zł, który to naiwne gąski lykaja aż miło, jeszcze na forum zachwalą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po tak jak pisałam Wam wczoraj o 24 wzięłam pierwszą dawka potem po trzech h następną i kiedy przyszła kolej na trzecią dawkę stało się gdy siedziałam w toalecie chlusnęło ze mnie trzy razy zdążyłam zobaczyć że było to coś dużego masakra nawet nie chce tego opisywać zaczęłam krwawić na maksa wymiotować i nie wzięłam trzeciej dawki gdyż poczułam taką ulgę że stwierdziłam że poszło okażę się tak naprawdę na usg we wtorek ale czuję się lżejsza Cały dzień dzisiaj krwawię bardzo mocno skrzepy mega Byłam w pracy musiałam udawać że wszystko ok a tak naprawdę to ból i krwawienie mocne ale dałam radę Czuję że się udało i życzę Wam tym które są przed aby przeszły przez to równie szybko jak ja  Dam znać po usg ale jestem dobrej myśli


Witaj mam pytanie odnośnie źródła pochodzenia leku który brałaś ??? czy kupowałaś go przez internet czy udało ci się go zakupić w aptece ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jagna.wala@o2.pl       sprzedam całe opakowanie z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie wzięłam pierwsza dawke podobno artrotec godzine temu i czekam o 15 wezmę następna ale juz sie przyznaje ze połknęłam je po 2 minutach bo nie mogłam wytrzymac tak mną szarpało ze musiałam je połknąć moze następne wziąść dopochwowo lepiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> własnie wzięłam pierwsza dawke podobno artrotec godzine temu i czekam o 15 wezmę następna ale juz sie przyznaje ze połknęłam je po 2 minutach bo nie mogłam wytrzymac tak mną szarpało ze musiałam je połknąć moze następne wziąść dopochwowo lepiej?


polknelas je razem z rdzeniem ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niewiem chyba tak połknęłam wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niewiem chyba tak połknęłam wszystko


to niedobrze tego rdzenia nie wolno polykac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co to jest ten rdzen?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co to jest ten rdzen?


twardy srodek tej tabletki powinno sie go wypluc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale jak juz go połknęłam to co sie moze stac i jak zazyc nastepne dawki dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten rdzeń do diklofenak,silny lek przeciwbólowy, ale może także osłabić działanie samego Arthrotecu. Dziewczyno pół godziny nie wytrzymasz z tabletkami? Włóż sobie po dwie między dziąsła a policzek,będzie mniej czuć gorzki smak. Też ledwo dałam rade wytrzymać 30 minut tego ohydnego smaku, ale wiedziałam że muszę i wytrzymałam. Dopochwowo nie zażywaj, w razie komplikacji i wizyty w szpitalu lekarz znajdzie resztki tabletek w pochwie i będzie nieciekawie. 

Trzymaj Arthrotec 30 minut tak jak napisałam wcześniej, będzie się powoli rozpuszczał i wchłaniał przez śluzówkę, a po tych 30 minutach wypluj twarde resztki, z każdej tabletki Art będzie jeden twardy rdzeń diklofenaku,to wypluj a resztki art po 30 minutach połknij. I skoro połknęłaś szybko 1 dawkę, to ja dla pewności nie brałabym tego pod uwagę, tylko zażyłą dodatkową dawke Arthrotecu, czyli jakby 4x4 tabletki, dodatkowo jedna seria dla pewności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 jedyne sprawdzone pewne zrodlo srodki pomogly po 2 nieudanych probach innymi bezskutecznymi srodkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaczyna mnie boleć brzuch na dole i to wcale nie lekko jak myślicie tabletki zaczynają działac czy to przez to ze wzięłam je połknęłam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaczyna mnie boleć brzuch na dole i to wcale nie lekko jak myślicie tabletki zaczynają działac czy to przez to ze wzięłam je połknęłam?


 To normalne przy Arthrotecu,znaczy że dobrze zadziałał skoro coś zaczyna boleć  :Smile:  jesteś dopiero po tej 1 dawce? Zaraz bierzesz drugą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To normalne przy Arthrotecu,znaczy że dobrze zadziałał skoro coś zaczyna boleć  jesteś dopiero po tej 1 dawce? Zaraz bierzesz drugą?


ok własnie mija 3 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam ale juz pisze ze rozpusciłam go w wodzie a ten twardy rdzen wyrzuciłam nie umiałam tego utrzymac w buzi wszystko mi wyleciało nie daje rady tego miec ani pod językiem ani miedzy policzkiem za silne mam odruchy wymiotne a i byłam raz w ubikacji żadnej biegunki nie miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok własnie mija 3 godz


To nie ma tragedii,że połknęłaś 1 dawke,bo art też zadziałał w jakimś stopniu,więc nie zmarnowało się całkiem.Tylko ten diklofenak może to osłabić. Zobaczymy jak bedzie,weź kolejną dawke i czekaj. Mnie też po 1 dawce bolał tylko brzuch.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie ma tragedii,że połknęłaś 1 dawke,bo art też zadziałał w jakimś stopniu,więc nie zmarnowało się całkiem.Tylko ten diklofenak może to osłabić. Zobaczymy jak bedzie,weź kolejną dawke i czekaj. Mnie też po 1 dawce bolał tylko brzuch.


a po 2 i 3 dawce co ci się działo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a po 2 i 3 dawce co ci się działo?


Najpierw lekki ból brzucha,który po 2 dawce bardzo się nasilił. Od razu po 2 dawce też stan podgorączkowy, biegunka i pierwsze krwawienie.Musiałam wziąć środek przeciwbólowy,bo nie dało się wytrzymać.Leciało ze mnie różnie,troche na podpaske a co jakis czas chlusnęło bardziej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięłam ale juz pisze ze rozpusciłam go w wodzie a ten twardy rdzen wyrzuciłam nie umiałam tego utrzymac w buzi wszystko mi wyleciało nie daje rady tego miec ani pod językiem ani miedzy policzkiem za silne mam odruchy wymiotne a i byłam raz w ubikacji żadnej biegunki nie miałam


Ja pierdole, dziewczyno obudź siE.
Ty Chcesz ciążę usunąć, czy płakać nad sobą, jaką jaka to delikatna jesteś?
Nie uda się i do kogo będzie żal? 
Jak pisałam Ci ze jak jesteś taka delikatna weź dopochwowo, a ty Kurwa w wodzie rozpuszczasz i po dwóch minutach polykasz??
Misoprostol musi mieć 30 minutowy, nieprzerwany kontakt ze śluzówką.
MUSI!  A nie ze może jednak nie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro chce zazyc art czy mozna np 2 pod jezyk a 2 dopochwowo i tak 3 razy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok wezme dopochwowo jak bym umiała utrzymac w buzi to bym trzymała nawet cały dzien ale nie umiem naprawde wszystko mi wyleciało tak mnie szarpało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok wezme dopochwowo jak bym umiała utrzymac w buzi to bym trzymała nawet cały dzien ale nie umiem naprawde wszystko mi wyleciało tak mnie szarpało



bez przesady te tabletki nie maja smaku przez 30 min bez problemu sie da wytrzymac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz, jak została ci juz tylko jedna dawka, to raczej świata nie zwojujesz. 
Obyś miała szczęście, który masz w ogóle Tydzień ciąży od daty ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niewiem czy działa ale boli jak cholera oprocz tego nic się nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz, jak została ci juz tylko jedna dawka, to raczej świata nie zwojujesz. 
> Obyś miała szczęście, który masz w ogóle Tydzień ciąży od daty ostatniej miesiączki?


wedlug mnie koniec siódmego i pana doktora natomiast według pani doktor poczatek 9

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ból jest straszny jak bym rodzila i nic poza tym sie nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Rodzilas?  :Smile: 
Kiedy miałaś ostatnią miesiączkę? 
Dzień w którym się zaczęła?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Rodzilas? 
> Kiedy miałaś ostatnią miesiączkę? 
> Dzień w którym się zaczęła?


tak rodziłam i teraz mam podobne bóle do porodowych tylko ze boli mnie cały czas a ostatnia miesiaczke miałam 25 grudnia ale trwała 10 dni musiałam wziąsc cała paczke cykolnaminy a 28 stycznia robiłam test i był negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile to tak gdzies bedzie czasu bolało kiedy pojawi sie krwawienie bo powiem szczerze ze jak bym wiedziała ze tak bedzie bolec to bym sie na zabieg umówił z znieczuleniem ogólnym w słowacji gdzie trwa to 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile to tak gdzies bedzie czasu bolało kiedy pojawi sie krwawienie bo powiem szczerze ze jak bym wiedziała ze tak bedzie bolec to bym sie na zabieg umówił z znieczuleniem ogólnym w słowacji gdzie trwa to 5 minut


Oj tam nie rób scen, a wystarczyło się zaopatrzyć np. w ketonal forte i nie byłoby teraz bólu. Wiem, że jest na receptę, ale zawsze można załatwić, nawet poprosić kogoś o odstąpienie 2-3 tabletek. Ja tak zrobiłam mnie wystarczyła tylko jedna i jakoś dałam radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj tam nie rób scen, a wystarczyło się zaopatrzyć np. w ketonal forte i nie byłoby teraz bólu. Wiem, że jest na receptę, ale zawsze można załatwić, nawet poprosić kogoś o odstąpienie 2-3 tabletek. Ja tak zrobiłam mnie wystarczyła tylko jedna i jakoś dałam radę


wzięłam nurofen ten mocny czerwony jestem na takim zadupiu akurat teraz ze nie mam nic skąd wziąsc ja mam tramal z apapem po operacji dostałam ale wzięłam i nie działa a wiec pytam ile czasu to tak bedzie bolało i kiedy powinno pojawic sie krwawienie bo jak narazie to tylko sam ból jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięłam nurofen ten mocny czerwony jestem na takim zadupiu akurat teraz ze nie mam nic skąd wziąsc ja mam tramal z apapem po operacji dostałam ale wzięłam i nie działa a wiec pytam ile czasu to tak bedzie bolało i kiedy powinno pojawic sie krwawienie bo jak narazie to tylko sam ból jest


W moim przypadku krwawienie pojawiło się po 3 dawce. A co do środków przeciwbólowych to nie przy Arthrotecu, Mizoprostolu nie bierze się jakichkolwiek środków przeciwbólowych bo możesz narobić sobie problemów,...można przyjmować środki przeciwbólowe z grupy NIESTEROIDOWYCH...innych nie wolno. Co do Tramalu to nie wiem do jakiej grupy on należy to powinno pisac w ulotce. Gdybyś przed zabiegiem przygotowała się jak się należy i poczytala sobie o tym byłoby wszystko ok, a tak to łykasz na oślep co popadnie, a jakie będą skutki trudno powiedzieć. Te informację o których pisze są np na stronie WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w moim przypadku krwawienie pojawiło się po 3 dawce. A co do środków przeciwbólowych to nie przy arthrotecu, mizoprostolu nie bierze się jakichkolwiek środków przeciwbólowych bo możesz narobić sobie problemów,...można przyjmować środki przeciwbólowe z grupy niesteroidowych...innych nie wolno. Co do tramalu to nie wiem do jakiej grupy on należy to powinno pisac w ulotce. Gdybyś przed zabiegiem przygotowała się jak się należy i poczytala sobie o tym byłoby wszystko ok, a tak to łykasz na oślep co popadnie, a jakie będą skutki trudno powiedzieć. Te informację o których pisze są np na stronie wow.


jest pierwsze krwawienie za poł godziny biore kolejną dawke ale jak krwawie to raczej dopochwowo jest bez sensu czy co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięłam nurofen ten mocny czerwony jestem na takim zadupiu akurat teraz ze nie mam nic skąd wziąsc ja mam tramal z apapem po operacji dostałam ale wzięłam i nie działa a wiec pytam ile czasu to tak bedzie bolało i kiedy powinno pojawic sie krwawienie bo jak narazie to tylko sam ból jest


sczerze to watpie zeby ci sie udalo skoro zamiast trzymac tabletki pod jezykiem je polknelas do tego z rdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sczerze to watpie zeby ci sie udalo skoro zamiast trzymac tabletki pod jezykiem je polknelas do tego z rdzeniem


ale chyba dzial jednak skoro nadal sa bóle i doszło krwawienie jak myslisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale chyba dzial jednak skoro nadal sa bóle i doszło krwawienie jak myslisz?


samo krwawienie nie oznacza ze sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak rodziłam i teraz mam podobne bóle do porodowych tylko ze boli mnie cały czas a ostatnia miesiaczke miałam 25 grudnia ale trwała 10 dni musiałam wziąsc cała paczke cykolnaminy a 28 stycznia robiłam test i był negatywny


Ty,to jak ty miałaś ostatnią miesiączkę 25 grudnia, to ty zaczelas właśnie 13 tydzień ciąży..... Spodziewaj się sporego płodu z łożyskiem, o ile w ogóle to na ciebie Zadziała...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty,to jak ty miałaś ostatnią miesiączkę 25 grudnia, to ty zaczelas właśnie 13 tydzień ciąży..... Spodziewaj się sporego płodu z łożyskiem, o ile w ogóle to na ciebie Zadziała...


ty w ogole ona w ciazy jest ? pisala ze w polowie stycznia test byl negtywny wiec ktory tydzien bo nie wiadomo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ty w ogole ona w ciazy jest ? Pisala ze w polowie stycznia test byl negtywny wiec ktory tydzien bo nie wiadomo


bylam na usg i widziałam zdjęcie własnie wyleciała ze mnie mała rózowa fasolka z czarnymi dwoma plamkami to jest na moje oko płód

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylam na usg i widziałam zdjęcie własnie wyleciała ze mnie mała rózowa fasolka z czarnymi dwoma plamkami to jest na moje oko płód


mam brac trzecia dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam brac trzecia dawkę?


cos sciemniasz
13 tydzien a tobie wylatuje cos malego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam juz dostalam tabletki. Juz mija 16 tydzień. Zamieszam spróbować czy myślicieli ze urodzie żywy płód?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłam juz dostalam tabletki. Juz mija 16 tydzień. Zamieszam spróbować czy myślicieli ze urodzie żywy płód?


ty sie powaznie pytasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ty sie powaznie pytasz ?


jeszcze pewnie zaraz zapyta jakie dawkowanie, mimo ze trzy razy jej pisałam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ty sie powaznie pytasz ?


Wiecie co one sobie chyba jaja robia jedna i druga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ty sie powaznie pytasz ?


Juz wziąłam pierwszą porcję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co one sobie chyba jaja robia jedna i druga


na pewno robia sobie jaja jak nic zalosne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hahah 16 tydzien?
dobre sobie 
powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na pewno robia sobie jaja jak nic zalosne


Ja nie robię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie robię


nie ?
w 16 tygodnie chcesz brac?
moze poczekaj jeszcze do 30 ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżance udało się 17 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżance udało się 17 tygodniu


jasne na pewno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jasne na pewno


przeciez slepa nie jestem i widze co wylecialo jak bym miała dobry telefon z aparatem to zrobiłabym ci zdjęcie i wysłałam czuje sie teraz strasznie po tym co zobaczyłam ale 3 dawke wzięłam dla pewnosci i juz mniej mnie boli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na pewno robia sobie jaja jak nic zalosne


Nie stery nie robi. Jestem znajomym jej i faktycznie jest w 16 tygodniu. I chcie usuniac ciążę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie stery nie robi. Jestem znajomym jej i faktycznie jest w 16 tygodniu. I chcie usuniac ciążę .


To jak zabrnęła już tak daleko to niech poczeka do 9 miesiąca, ciąża się sama usunie. Współczuje głupoty to straszna choroba  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie stery nie robi. Jestem znajomym jej i faktycznie jest w 16 tygodniu. I chcie usuniac ciążę .


ale z was idioci zal mi was i tego co powiecie lekarzowi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz rodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz rodzi.


ja nie wiem co trzeba miec w glowie zeby usuwac ciaze w 16 tygodniu....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale z was idioci zal mi was i tego co powiecie lekarzowi


Nie ze mnie bo ja tez byłem przeciwny no ale...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ze mnie bo ja tez byłem przeciwny no ale...


za pomaganie w tym ci sie dostanie zobaczysz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja nie wiem co trzeba miec w glowie zeby usuwac ciaze w 16 tygodniu....


Pustkie jak mówiłem jej ze duże ryzyko ale się oparła się i teraz muszę być przy niej i czekać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pustkie jak mówiłem jej ze duże ryzyko ale się oparła się i teraz muszę być przy niej i czekać .


ty glupi a ona jeszcze glupsza
przygotuj sie na wizyte w szpitalu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ze mnie bo ja tez byłem przeciwny no ale...


Cóż,...patologia. Ledwo to pisać umie to czego się spodziewacie, że mogliby przeczytać o tym jak wygląda płód w 16 tc. A co robili do 16 tc?...czy może specjalnie tak zwlekali żeby był lepszy hard core.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za pomaganie w tym ci sie dostanie zobaczysz


Wiem  juz to przerabiałem takich kretynek nie pracuje a ja potem sprzastam i ryzykuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ewidentny fake, gimbaza siedzi i pierdoły pisze, a wy znów łykacie jak pelikany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem  juz to przerabiałem takich kretynek nie pracuje a ja potem sprzastam i ryzykuje


Chłopie najpierw to trzeba było się pisać nauczyć bo za ch...nie idzie zrozumieć co ty piszesz, a dopiero dzieci robić a potem usuwać 16 tygodniowe płody....co zrobicie z tym płodem bo on nie jest wielkości fasolki czy coś w tym guście ale dużo większy!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze nie wiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze nie wiem?


jestes zalosny czlowieku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze nie wiem?


To jest ten sam czubek, który pisał tu kilka stron wcześniej tylko wtedy zmuszał swoją dziewczynę do aborcji teraz kolejna historyjka pt: 16 tygodniowa ciąża. Poznaje po stylu pisania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może to śmietnika  wyzuc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może to śmietnika  wyzuc


wracaj do nauki gimbusie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje namiary na sprawdzone źródło.  Pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj mam pytanie odnośnie źródła pochodzenia leku który brałaś ??? czy kupowałaś go przez internet czy udało ci się go zakupić w aptece ?


Zakupilam 2 op w aptece recepte moj przyjaciel załatwił

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

 ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

 Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
 Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
 tel: 794 908 922, 
 e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, tanio, szybko, wysyłka w 24h, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed odbiorem, email kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## aaaa

Dziewczyny, przestancie sie łudzić. W Polsce nie sa dostepne oryginalne leki wywolujace poronienie. Arthrotec mozna nabyc ale za jakies chore sumy natomiast zadnego Ru nie ma w Polsce, wszystko to jest ściema.
Zestawy zamawiajcie na womenhelp.org w miedzynarodowej organizacji ktora pomaga kobietom w krajach gdzie maja zakaz aborcji. Wsparcie podczas aborcji uzyskacie na forum maszwybor.net ktore zrzesza tylko kobiety co same przeszly taka droge.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zakupilam 2 op w aptece recepte moj przyjaciel załatwił


Jak to zrobil? 
Ktoś wie cos o tych osobach co mi odpowiedzialy? Kurcze nie chce pasc ofiara oszustom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustów miało być.  Piszę z telefonu i samo mi dodaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do Was. Z śr na czw brałam arthrotec 4 dawki po 4 tabl co 3h pod jezyk bez rdzenia. Dodam ze jestem/byłam w 5 tc. Byłam dzis na USG lekarz powiedział ze ten pęcherzyk obniżył sie w macicy (na poczatku byl bardzo wysoko umieszczony) i obumarł juz. Do dzis mam umiarkowane krwawienie ale juz bez skrzepów. Powiedzial zebym przyszła na wizyte jeszcze we wtorek i jak nie dojdzie do samoistnego wydalenia tego pecherzyka to da mi skierownie na czyszczenie do szpitala. Moje pytanie do was ile trwa taki zabieg w szpitalu czy jak zglosze sie rano to jest szansa ze tego samego dnia mnie wypuszcza? Prosze o jakieś opinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do Was. Z śr na czw brałam arthrotec 4 dawki po 4 tabl co 3h pod jezyk bez rdzenia. Dodam ze jestem/byłam w 5 tc. Byłam dzis na USG lekarz powiedział ze ten pęcherzyk obniżył sie w macicy (na poczatku byl bardzo wysoko umieszczony) i obumarł juz. Do dzis mam umiarkowane krwawienie ale juz bez skrzepów. Powiedzial zebym przyszła na wizyte jeszcze we wtorek i jak nie dojdzie do samoistnego wydalenia tego pecherzyka to da mi skierownie na czyszczenie do szpitala. Moje pytanie do was ile trwa taki zabieg w szpitalu czy jak zglosze sie rano to jest szansa ze tego samego dnia mnie wypuszcza? Prosze o jakieś opinie


Skad mialas tabletki?
i czemu az 4 dawki bralas?
u mnie tez 5/6 tydzień i szukam sprawdzonego zrodla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad mialas tabletki?
> i czemu az 4 dawki bralas?
> u mnie tez 5/6 tydzień i szukam sprawdzonego zrodla.


poszlam po recepte do rodzinnego lekarza i normalnie mi przepisal, powiedzialam tylko ze to dla mojej mamy. Nie wiem dlaczego wzielam 4 dawki a nie 3. Najlepiej jest iść do lekarza rodzinnego, powiedziec ze ma sie babcie ktora ma zapalenie stwów/zwyrodnienie i normalnie przepisza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do Was. Z śr na czw brałam arthrotec 4 dawki po 4 tabl co 3h pod jezyk bez rdzenia. Dodam ze jestem/byłam w 5 tc. Byłam dzis na USG lekarz powiedział ze ten pęcherzyk obniżył sie w macicy (na poczatku byl bardzo wysoko umieszczony) i obumarł juz. Do dzis mam umiarkowane krwawienie ale juz bez skrzepów. Powiedzial zebym przyszła na wizyte jeszcze we wtorek i jak nie dojdzie do samoistnego wydalenia tego pecherzyka to da mi skierownie na czyszczenie do szpitala. Moje pytanie do was ile trwa taki zabieg w szpitalu czy jak zglosze sie rano to jest szansa ze tego samego dnia mnie wypuszcza? Prosze o jakieś opinie


a moze czekac zeby sama macica sie oczysciła

----------


## aaaa

> a moze czekac zeby sama macica sie oczysciła



zapewne zostaly ci jeszcze tabletki wiec przyjmij je jeszcze, byc moze wspomoga oczyszczanie. jesli nie podzialaja to lyzeczkowanie trwa chwile. idzie sie na czczo, zabieg pod ogolnym znieczulebiem i tego samego dnia wypuszczaja ze szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zapewne zostaly ci jeszcze tabletki wiec przyjmij je jeszcze, byc moze wspomoga oczyszczanie. jesli nie podzialaja to lyzeczkowanie trwa chwile. idzie sie na czczo, zabieg pod ogolnym znieczulebiem i tego samego dnia wypuszczaja ze szpitala.



no wlasnie a czesto sie zdarza ze tego samego dnia wypuszczaja?

----------


## aaaa

zazwyczaj wypuszczaja po kilku godzinach od zabiegu. jak pojdziesz rano to moga wypuscic o 14.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po oczyszczaniu macicy w szpitalu zawsze wypuszczają tego samego dnia o ile nie ma komplikacji. Ja mialam taki zabieg robiony miesiąc temu,bo po wzięciu art poronienie było niekompletne i bardzi cierpiałam. Poszłam do szpitala na 7 rano naczczo, zabieg miałam ok 12 i o 15 wyszłam do domu. Zabieg jest wykonywany zawsze przy znieczuleniu ogólnym i trwa dosłownie kilka minut. Pobierają też próbki do badania histopatologicznego, które musisz odebrać po jakimś czasie, u mnie były to 3 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak to zrobil? 
> Ktoś wie cos o tych osobach co mi odpowiedzialy? Kurcze nie chce pasc ofiara oszustom.


Mojemu facetowi też udało się zalatwić z apteki bez recepty. Najpierw jedna babka odmówiła,a kolejnego dnia inna była w pracy i powiedział,że to dla chorej babci która nie może iść na razie do lekarza,bo go nie ma...Farmaceutka wypisała jakąś swoją recepte i wrócił do domu z lekarstwem. Byłam zaskoczona,że udało mu się to załatwić,ale jak widać, trzeba próbować  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Posiadam na zbycie niewykorzystanych 12 tabletek Mizoprostolu. Nie wykorzystałam ich bo bałam się, ze koniec 12 tygodnia to za pozno i nie pomogą usunac ciaze a jedynie zaszkodzic i spowodowac wady u plodu. Jesli ktos bylby zainteresowany to prosze o kontakt pod adres kowalczyk79m@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mojemu facetowi też udało się zalatwić z apteki bez recepty. Najpierw jedna babka odmówiła,a kolejnego dnia inna była w pracy i powiedział,że to dla chorej babci która nie może iść na razie do lekarza,bo go nie ma...Farmaceutka wypisała jakąś swoją recepte i wrócił do domu z lekarstwem. Byłam zaskoczona,że udało mu się to załatwić,ale jak widać, trzeba próbować


U mnie bylo tak samo, jedna w aptece odmowila a druga pani sprzedala tyle ze nastepnego dnia bo musiala zlozyc zamowienie w hurtowni i maz kupil 2 op bez recepty a powiedzial ze dla tescia. Udalo sie dop przy ostatnich tabl ale balam sie ze nie wyszlo bo tylko 8 tabl mialam przy ostatnim zab i krotko krwawilam wiec dokupil maz kolejne op ale na recepte od rodzinnego, bo troche dziwne bylo isc i dokupic w jrotkim odstepie czasowym nastepne op. Okazalo sie ze ciazy nie ma wiec to op mam w szufladzie schowane, mam nadzieje ze nigdy nie bede musiala juz ich ruszac, takze ja polecam isc do rodzinnego ewentualnie pochodzic po aptekach bo przez net mozna niezle sie oszukac a i ceny sa kosmiczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tylko dopochwowo tego nie zrobie.. a pod jezuk 2 tabl co 3 h ?to ravxej nie pomoze.. chve pod jezyk wiec dlstego zapytalsm cxy dswka pod jexyk w 15 tyg moze byc tsk jak do 12gdybym nie miala infekcji ostrej od 3 tyg to byl zdazyla do 12 tyg ciazy a tsk jest problem ale oststni gwizdek mam


Czyli mam rozumiec ze jak bym sama zdecydowala sie wziac nie 2 tabl co 3h tylko 4 co 3 h to moge nie przezyc ?dlaczego jest talka roznica w dawkowaniu po 12tyg ?i tylko max 10 ?chve zaryzykowac po 4 ale jesli to mnie ma kosztowac zycie to na pewno wezme 2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli mam rozumiec ze jak bym sama zdecydowala sie wziac nie 2 tabl co 3h tylko 4 co 3 h to moge nie przezyc ?dlaczego jest talka roznica w dawkowaniu po 12tyg ?i tylko max 10 ?chve zaryzykowac po 4 ale jesli to mnie ma kosztowac zycie to na pewno wezme 2


im pozniejszy tydzien to ryzyko komplikacji wzrasta twoja decyzja jak wezmiesz i jakie dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok ale mam rozumiec ze skutecznosc poronienia bedzie skuteczniejsza przy wzieciu 4tabl co 3h  niz 2 co 3 h z tym ze roznica jest taka ze wieksze ryzyko zagrozenia zycia przY dawce 4/3h niz 2/3h ?dobrze rozumiem?j

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest ten sam czubek, który pisał tu kilka stron wcześniej tylko wtedy zmuszał swoją dziewczynę do aborcji teraz kolejna historyjka pt: 16 tygodniowa ciąża. Poznaje po stylu pisania


Pomiliłz kimś innym to po pierwsze po drugie nie jestem  czubkiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomiliłz kimś innym to po pierwsze po drugie nie jestem  czubkiem


usuwajac 16 tygodniowy plod bez opieki lekarza jestes czubkiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie z apteki   jagna.wala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok ale mam rozumiec ze skutecznosc poronienia bedzie skuteczniejsza przy wzieciu 4tabl co 3h  niz 2 co 3 h z tym ze roznica jest taka ze wieksze ryzyko zagrozenia zycia przY dawce 4/3h niz 2/3h ?dobrze rozumiem?j


posłuchaj dziecko, my nie jesteśmy lekarzami i nie przewidzimy jak to będzie u ciebie przebiegać, podaję Ci dawkowanie po 12tc, jakie jest zalecane w raportach WHO, zakładam, ze Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia wie co pisze. Skoro zamierzasz to zrobić, to weźże się dziewczyno w garść, zamiast ciągle pytać o to samo, bo codziennie płód jest większy, łożysko bardziej rozbudowane i zrośnięte z macicą i im później, tym większe ryzyko krwotoku. Dawkowanie jest po dwie tabletki, żeby akcja skurczowa nie była zbyt silna, bo musi to przebiegać wolniej, Ty nie wywołujesz tylko krwawienia, jak w niższych tygodniach, tylko masz wywołać akcję skurczową, żeby urodzić płód i łożysko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jej nie zmuszałem wręcz przedziwne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem wam ze czytam tu te wszystkie wypowiedzi i wraz nie wiem czy lepiej jest dopochwowo czy pod jezyk wziąć tabletki? Moze ktos napisac jaka jest różnica. ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem wam ze czytam tu te wszystkie wypowiedzi i wraz nie wiem czy lepiej jest dopochwowo czy pod jezyk wziąć tabletki? Moze ktos napisac jaka jest różnica. ??


pod jezykiem szybciej sie rozpuszcza i wchlania a dopochwowo moga zobaczyc w szpitalu jak tam trafisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem wam ze czytam tu te wszystkie wypowiedzi i wraz nie wiem czy lepiej jest dopochwowo czy pod jezyk wziąć tabletki? Moze ktos napisac jaka jest różnica. ??


Wątpię abyś tu cokolwiek czytała skoro nic nie wiesz na ten temat. Co do różnicy to zdania są podzielone jak lepiej stosować tabletki poronne. Jedno jest pewne, że bezpieczniej jest stosować je pod język ponieważ jeśli znajdziesz się w szpitalu bo doszło podczas zabiegu do komplikacji to lekarz przy badaniu nie będzie w stanie ustalić, że poronienie nastąpiło w skutek zażycia środków poronnych. Natomiast jeśli tabletki zostały przyjęte dopochwowo to przy badaniu lekarz może znaleźć resztki nie rozpuszczonych tabletek i mówiąc potocznie sprawa się rypnie i wtedy moze zrobić się nieprzyjemnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoże ktos ?
Wzielam wczoraj 3 tab dopochwowo , za 3 h znow 3 i pozniej znow 3  i 3 ... slaby bol brzucha dreszcze ale zero krwawienia , leżalam w łozku ... rano tez nic , reszty tych tabletek rano przy zalatwieniu wypadly i ta mazia ? zero skurccczy , jestem w 5tyg , myslicie ze cos sie ruszy? czy moge zapomniec po takim czasie ???
i bd musiala poprawic kuracje ? robilam arthrotekiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoże ktos ?
> Wzielam wczoraj 3 tab dopochwowo , za 3 h znow 3 i pozniej znow 3  i 3 ... slaby bol brzucha dreszcze ale zero krwawienia , leżalam w łozku ... rano tez nic , reszty tych tabletek rano przy zalatwieniu wypadly i ta mazia ? zero skurccczy , jestem w 5tyg , myslicie ze cos sie ruszy? czy moge zapomniec po takim czasie ???
> i bd musiala poprawic kuracje ? robilam arthrotekiem


Wyciągałaś ten rdzeń z tabletek przed zaaplikowaniem dopochwowo???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wyciagałam,  zmoczylam tabletki by lepiej sie wchloneły i tak zostawilam na cala noc ... normalnie po oststniej dawce czyli o 1 w nocy zasnelam ... 

robilam to juz 2 raz ..za oststnim sie udalo ..... ale teraz nic sie nie wydarzyło  :Frown:  i mam depreche  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

te rdzenie z resztkami wypadly rano tzn taK KOLO  11 , mam wrazenie ze az mi poparzylo wnetrze ... wiec powinno sie wchłonąc , nwm ...moga jeszczez zadzialac do 72 h ? czy juz nie ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wyciagałam,  zmoczylam tabletki by lepiej sie wchloneły i tak zostawilam na cala noc ... normalnie po oststniej dawce czyli o 1 w nocy zasnelam ... 
> 
> robilam to juz 2 raz ..za oststnim sie udalo ..... ale teraz nic sie nie wydarzyło  i mam depreche


Skoro tak to wątpię, żeby coś z tego było...będziesz musiała powtórzyć kolejny raz...może zrobisz to jak należy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oststnio jak robilam ruszylo sie po 1,5 dnia ... ale wtedy bralam doustnie i dopochwowo ...a teraz saMa nwm  :Frown: (( może jeszcze sie cos wydarzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myslicie ze lepiej brac doustnie ??? 
skoro nie chce mi sie tam rozpuszczac i tak wyszło ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myslicie ze lepiej brac doustnie ??? 
> skoro nie chce mi sie tam rozpuszczac i tak wyszło ?


tak lepiej brac pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktos polecony kto ma art do odsprzedania ? może trójmiasto ?
lub ktos od kogo ktoras odkupywałą ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
W piątek o godz. 20 zażyłam 4 tab. a. pod język o godzinie 23 następna dawka 4 tab pod język ok godz 24,30 wystąpiło krwawienie silne wyleciało parę skrzepów o godz 2.00 następna dawka pod język przez ok 5 godzin miałam silne krwawienie i wyleciało parę dużych skrzepów o godzinie  6 rano krwawienie ustąpiło całą sobotę miałam upławy i już zero krwi. Czy któraś z Was miała podobnie. Bo nie wiem co mam o tym myśleć czy się udało ? dodam że byłam w 4 tyg . Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> W piątek o godz. 20 zażyłam 4 tab. a. pod język o godzinie 23 następna dawka 4 tab pod język ok godz 24,30 wystąpiło krwawienie silne wyleciało parę skrzepów o godz 2.00 następna dawka pod język przez ok 5 godzin miałam silne krwawienie i wyleciało parę dużych skrzepów o godzinie  6 rano krwawienie ustąpiło całą sobotę miałam upławy i już zero krwi. Czy któraś z Was miała podobnie. Bo nie wiem co mam o tym myśleć czy się udało ? dodam że byłam w 4 tyg . Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź


jednej się uda mimo niewielkiego krwawienia, a innej będzie ciekło po nogach a ciąża zostanie ! co Ci to da, że Ci napiszę, że mi się udało, skoro u Ciebie może być inaczej? czy tak naprawdę ciężko ruszyć tyłek do gina i zrobić USG ? lepiej wróżyć z fusów na forum?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do 72 h jesli nic sie nie ruszy wiecej to lipa , wtedy trzeba powtorzyc ... saMA czekam czy cos sie wydarzy bo w zeszlej kuracji ruszylo sie po 2 dniach a teraz wzielam wczoraj i nic  :Frown:  ... tez czekam  :Frown:  zmartwiona  :Frown:

----------


## aaaa

jezeli dzialacie z arthrotec to lepiej brac na 30 minut pod jezyk lub miedzy dziaslo a policzek. bierzcie 4 na raz i jak tabletki sie rozpuszcza to wyjmujcie twarde rdzenie - sa zbedne. kolejna dawka 4 sztuk tabletek po 3 godzinach. mozna przyjac 5 dawek czyli maxymalnie 20 tabletek podczas aborcji. 
sam arthrotec jest niepewna metoda dlatego jesli nie widzicie zarodka (a w 5 czy 6 tygodniu mozna niezauwazyc) to konieczne jest usg celem upewnienia sie ze ciaza zostala przerwana.

----------


## aaaa

Jezeli macie watpliwosci, obawy lub pytania to zapraszam na maszwybor.net po wsparcie. Informuje ze konieczna jest tam rejestracja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posłuchaj dziecko, my nie jesteśmy lekarzami i nie przewidzimy jak to będzie u ciebie przebiegać, podaję Ci dawkowanie po 12tc, jakie jest zalecane w raportach WHO, zakładam, ze Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia wie co pisze. Skoro zamierzasz to zrobić, to weźże się dziewczyno w garść, zamiast ciągle pytać o to samo, bo codziennie płód jest większy, łożysko bardziej rozbudowane i zrośnięte z macicą i im później, tym większe ryzyko krwotoku. Dawkowanie jest po dwie tabletki, żeby akcja skurczowa nie była zbyt silna, bo musi to przebiegać wolniej, Ty nie wywołujesz tylko krwawienia, jak w niższych tygodniach, tylko masz wywołać akcję skurczową, żeby urodzić płód i łożysko.


Wiem ze niw jestesciw lekarzami po prostu chce aby sie udalo.. ok sprobuje po 2 tabl co 3h a jezeli chodzi o tabletke przeciwboowa to mozna ketonal i wzuac jak juz niw bede moa wytrzymac z bolu?bo zapewne bedziw bolalo i to bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, możesz brać ketonal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, szybko, tanio, wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,  email kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## AndrzejOK

*sprzedam 8 + 1 Oryginalne termin ważności na blistrze 2016r ulotka opakowanie zadrukowane blistry producent "a-Kare" dla chętnych zdjęcia na email tomkowaty.tom@o2.pl*

----------


## aaaa

producent tomasz lub andrzej bo nie jeste na tyle uczciwy zeby sie przedstawic. a blistry z data waznosci to nie priblem zrobic. 
skad masz te swoje oryginalne tabletki? i dlaczego od ponad miesiaca nie mozesz sprzedac? czyzby bo sprawdzeniu zawartosci wracaly do nadawcy? 

Kobiety, nie dajcie sie oszukac. 
oryginalne zestawy, skuteczne i bezpieczne dostaniecie od organizacji womenhelp.org
sama korzystalam.

----------


## jjakk

Witam, czytam wasze posty i już mi się miesza w głowie. Czy ktoś komu się udało może powiedzieć jak dawkował a. ? Będę wdzięczna. Jestem w 7 tc.

----------


## aaaa

> Witam, czytam wasze posty i już mi się miesza w głowie. Czy ktoś komu się udało może powiedzieć jak dawkował a. ? Będę wdzięczna. Jestem w 7 tc.


domyslam sie ze dysponujesz arthrotecem.  4 tabletki pod jezyk lub miedzy polczek a dziaslo, trzymasz 30 minut, wyjmujesz twardy srodek a reszte polykasz. po 3 godzinach od przyjecia pierwszej dawki znow bierzesz 4 abletki. kolejna dawka za kolejne 3 godziny. byc moze wiecej nie bedzie trzeba ale jesli krwawienie slabe bedzie to warto wziac kolejne dawki.
zapraszam na maszwybor.net to jesli chcesz bedziemy caly czas wspierac wirtualnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez bylam w takiej sytuacji rowniez zostalam oszukana przez 2 razy otrzymalam jakies bezskuteczne witaminy stracilam czas pieniadze a problem nadal zostal. Na forum znalazlam nr ktory zostawila jakas dziewczyna 508426708 balam sie ale nie mialam wyjscia zadzwonilam i wkoncu udalo mi sie zdobyc potrzebne srodki ktore byly bardzo skuteczne i w koncu pomogly. Doskonale rozumiem kobiety w tej sytuacji wiec podaje dalej i dziekuje za pomoc 508 426 708 polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kamila.zenia nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> producent tomasz lub andrzej bo nie jeste na tyle uczciwy zeby sie przedstawic. a blistry z data waznosci to nie priblem zrobic. 
> skad masz te swoje oryginalne tabletki? i dlaczego od ponad miesiaca nie mozesz sprzedac? czyzby bo sprawdzeniu zawartosci wracaly do nadawcy? 
> 
> Kobiety, nie dajcie sie oszukac. 
> oryginalne zestawy, skuteczne i bezpieczne dostaniecie od organizacji womenhelp.org
> sama korzystalam.


Zainteresowałam się tą sprawą i nie jest tak jak piszesz ta osoba ma oryginalny zestaw ( zdjęcia na forum) tylko, że cena była zaporowa jak na nasze możliwości dlatego nie mógł sprzedać tych tabletek. Gdyby cena wynosiła tyle ile wynosi maksymalna darowizna u womenek to pewnie zostałyby już dawno sprzedane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego??? nie są wysyłane oryginalne tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kamila.zenia nie polecam




Dlaczego??? nie są wysyłane oryginalne tabletki?

----------


## aaaa

organizacja womenhelp.org nie dziala dla zarobku. jest po to zeby pomoc nawet tym ktore nie maja w dabej chwili odpowiedniej kwoty.  sprzedawcy z polski niestety wszystko robia dla pieniedzy. ten tomasz czy andrzej czy jak go zwal widac ze chcial tylko zarobic. tacy nie maja skrupulow zeby tez podrabiac tabletki i opakowania. a zdjecia pobrac z netu tez nie klopot.
uczulam ze w polsce nie ma oryginalnych lekow niezaleznie od kwoty.. zamawiajcie z organizacji. czas dostawy aktualnie to ok 7 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiał tabletki od kamila.zenia ??? czy wysyła ona oryginalny produkt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> organizacja womenhelp.org nie dziala dla zarobku. jest po to zeby pomoc nawet tym ktore nie maja w dabej chwili odpowiedniej kwoty.  sprzedawcy z polski niestety wszystko robia dla pieniedzy. ten tomasz czy andrzej czy jak go zwal widac ze chcial tylko zarobic. tacy nie maja skrupulow zeby tez podrabiac tabletki i opakowania. a zdjecia pobrac z netu tez nie klopot.
> uczulam ze w polsce nie ma oryginalnych lekow niezaleznie od kwoty.. zamawiajcie z organizacji. czas dostawy aktualnie to ok 7 dni.


Masz rację, ale różnie w życiu bywa. Ja załatwiłam sobie receptę na 2 op. arthrotecu, nie będę tu nikogo wtajemniczać jak. Poniosłam pewne koszty i w rezultacie te tabletki nie kosztowały mnie 50 PLN za opakowanie, ale jak sobie to zsumowałam wyszła średnia ponad 100PLN. Dokonałam zabiegu, który zakończył się z powodzeniem tak więc zużyłam z tego 12 tabletek i zostało mi 8 tabletek oraz całe opakowanie. Sprzedałam je drożej czyli za tyle ile wyniosły mnie koszty załatwienia arthrotecu plus tyle ile zapłaciłam w aptece. Nie zarobiłam nic. Nie wiem jak ten facet być moze odkupił od kogoś drożej dla dziewczyny moze zamówił z WOW, ale przyszły za późno i okazały się nie potrzebne. Ja nikogo nie bronie widziałam te jego zdjęcia jak dla mnie są oryginalne. Pisze to tylko po to żeby nie mierzyć wszystkich jedną miarką. Nie każdy jest oszustem. Czy ja nim byłam bo sprzedałam swój arthrotec drożej niż w aptece? Nie! On mnie kosztował więcej bo nie jest tak, że idziesz do pierwszego lepszego lekarza i dostajesz receptę na piękne oczy albo łady uśmiech.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> organizacja womenhelp.org nie dziala dla zarobku. jest po to zeby pomoc nawet tym ktore nie maja w dabej chwili odpowiedniej kwoty.  sprzedawcy z polski niestety wszystko robia dla pieniedzy. ten tomasz czy andrzej czy jak go zwal widac ze chcial tylko zarobic. tacy nie maja skrupulow zeby tez podrabiac tabletki i opakowania. a zdjecia pobrac z netu tez nie klopot.
> uczulam ze w polsce nie ma oryginalnych lekow niezaleznie od kwoty.. zamawiajcie z organizacji. czas dostawy aktualnie to ok 7 dni.


Tak tylko jest mały problem bo nie wysyłają do wszystkich miejscowości ja akurat mieszkam tam gdzie nie wysyłają a rodzinę mam na miejscu więc nie mogłam skorzystać z ich pomocy. Kupiłam tabletki z ogłoszenia za 200zł zestaw. Nie mam nic do tego sprzedawcy bo Arthrotec był oryginalny ale to RU to ściema nie wiem po co ją dodawał. Generalnie udało się jestem mu poniekąd wdzięczna ale reklamować tej osoby nie będę.

----------


## aaaa

zeby byla jasnosc, nie neguje sprzedazy arthrotecu z apteki bo to tez jest jakas metoda na niechciana ciaze, choc mniej skuteczna.  uprzedzam tylko zeby zadna kobieta nie dala sobie wmowic ze ze kupi od polskiego handlarza zestaw z tabletka Ru. W tym kraju nie jest to dopuszczone do obrotu, niedostepne w szpitalach i aptekach. sprzedawcy twierdzacy ze maja mifeprestone czy Ru w rzeczywistosci sprzedaja tran, apap lub inne substancje za kolosalne kwoty. Prawdziwe, bezpieczne i skuteczne leki ma tylko miedzynarodowa organizacja.

----------


## aaaa

> Tak tylko jest mały problem bo nie wysyłają do wszystkich miejscowości ja akurat mieszkam tam gdzie nie wysyłają a rodzinę mam na miejscu więc nie mogłam skorzystać z ich pomocy. Kupiłam tabletki z ogłoszenia za 200zł zestaw. Nie mam nic do tego sprzedawcy bo Arthrotec był oryginalny ale to RU to ściema nie wiem po co ją dodawał. Generalnie udało się jestem mu poniekąd wdzięczna ale reklamować tej osoby nie będę.



W sytuacji gdy mieszkacie w wojewidztwie gdzie organizacja nie wysyla lekow bo urzedy celne je zatrzymuja to jest rozwiazanie. Poczta polska ma usluge Doreczenie na zyczenie. zamawiacie leki na adres urzedu pocztowego w bezpiecznym wojewodztwie po czym paczke z polski przekierowujecie przez infolinie na swoj adres. wiecej informacji znajdziecie na maszwybor.net po zarejestrowabiu sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no mi sie po mojej kuracji za ktora dalam 200 nie udalo , za wczesnie albo zle sie rozpuscily - bralam dopochwowo ...
mam mame ktora choruje na zwyrodnienie kolana / latwo poszlo - recepte mam - lek zamowilam w aptece - bede miala 20 jesli po 12 sie uda reszte moge odsprzedac ... 
bd w sobote brala - ale juz pod jezyk . życzcie mi powodzenia w kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najgorsze ze jedna kuracje robilam ponad miesiac temu tzn 5 lutego / udala sie i wogole ... 
a teraz mimo brania antykoncepcji znow zaszlam w ciaze  :Frown: 
i znow musze przez to przechodzic  :Frown: ((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 dni temu zazylam arthrotek i nic, oprocz dreszczy i biegunki lekkie krwawienie, ktore ustapilo po paru godz, chce powtorzyc zabieg, weszlam nawet na wow ale do mojego wojewodztwa nie wysylaja ma moze ktos oryginalny arth?, chce sprobowac jeszcze raz...zalamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zeby byla jasnosc, nie neguje sprzedazy arthrotecu z apteki bo to tez jest jakas metoda na niechciana ciaze, choc mniej skuteczna.  uprzedzam tylko zeby zadna kobieta nie dala sobie wmowic ze ze kupi od polskiego handlarza zestaw z tabletka Ru. W tym kraju nie jest to dopuszczone do obrotu, niedostepne w szpitalach i aptekach. sprzedawcy twierdzacy ze maja mifeprestone czy Ru w rzeczywistosci sprzedaja tran, apap lub inne substancje za kolosalne kwoty. Prawdziwe, bezpieczne i skuteczne leki ma tylko miedzynarodowa organizacja.


Nie zrozumiałaś mojego wpisu. Ja handlarzem nie jestem i nie byłam a mimo to sprzedawałam arthrotec bo mi został po kuracji i sprzedawałam drożej bo powtórze jeszcze raz mój koszt zdobycia go był większy niż cena apteczna. Co do zestawu zdarza się że ktoś zamówi a okaze się nie potrzebny. Moja znajoma tak miała bez wizyty u lekarza bez badania poziomu beta hcg tak sobie ubzdurała, na podstawie faktu, że okres się bardzo spóźniał, ze jest w ciąży. Zestaw zamówiła a między czasie okazało się że to jednak nie ciąża i co musiała sprzedać więc nie opowiadaj bzdur że nikt w polsce nie ma oryginalnego zestawu, różnie bywa w życiu.

----------


## aaaa

> W sytuacji gdy mieszkacie w wojewidztwie gdzie organizacja nie wysyla lekow bo urzedy celne je zatrzymuja to jest rozwiazanie. Poczta polska ma usluge Doreczenie na zyczenie. zamawiacie leki na adres urzedu pocztowego w bezpiecznym wojewodztwie po czym paczke z polski przekierowujecie przez infolinie na swoj adres. wiecej informacji znajdziecie na maszwybor.net po zarejestrowabiu sie.



womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org wysla na adres poczty na poste restante a pozniej mozna przekierowac paczke na swoj adres nawet jesli jest w "niebezpiecznym" wojewodztwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najgorsze ze jedna kuracje robilam ponad miesiac temu tzn 5 lutego / udala sie i wogole ... 
> a teraz mimo brania antykoncepcji znow zaszlam w ciaze 
> i znow musze przez to przechodzic ((


A jaką antykoncepcję stosowałaś?
Co się stało że zawiodła?
Musiałaś gdzieś popełnić błąd..

----------


## bbbb

> 2 dni temu zazylam arthrotek i nic, oprocz dreszczy i biegunki lekkie krwawienie, ktore ustapilo po paru godz, chce powtorzyc zabieg, weszlam nawet na wow ale do mojego wojewodztwa nie wysylaja ma moze ktos oryginalny arth?, chce sprobowac jeszcze raz...zalamana


Który masz tydzień ciąży?
Potwierdzona na usg?
Zanim weźmiesz następne tabletki spróbuj sprawdzić co z ciążą. 
Czasami bywa tak że krwawienie jest minimalne, a mimo to zarodek obumiera. 
Można się wtedy legalnie i bezpiecznie wylyzeczkowac w szpitalu. 
Wystarczy usg, bądź beta hcg wykonana dwu krotnie z dwu - trzy dniowym odstępem czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosowalam tabletki antykoncepcyjne ... od razu po poronieniu ...
i tu niespodzianka ... po jednym poronieniu 5 lutego znow jestem w ciazy a na koniec lutego sprawdzalam - ze nie jestem w ciazy - wszystko sie powiodlo - organizm zawiod - i spłatał mi figla  :Frown: ((
zrobilam test 16 marca a tu znow ciaza  :Frown: ehhhh i znow ... ta meczarnia ... 2 dni temu nieudana kuracja ...ale udalao mi sie zalatwic 20 tab arthrotecu z apteki na recepte  :Smile:  pomogla lekarz rodzinna

----------


## bbbb

A robiłaś usg teraz w tej ciąży?
I jak sprawdzilas to czy poprzedni zabieg się udał? Jakie brałas pigułki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam poszukuję jakichkolwiek informacji na temat kamila.zenia 
PILNE !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam poszukuję jakichkolwiek informacji na temat kamila.zenia 
> PILNE !!!


a co oszukal cie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tamten sie udal bo test wyszedl negatywny wyszlo to cos i krwawilam 9 dni... zeszly piersi i beta robilam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ale zastanawiam się nad kupnem od tej osoby a.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cilest bralam / anty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najwieksze prawdopodobienstwo zajscia zaraz po ... kuracji ...w nastepnym cyklu ... cos moj organizm nastawiony na rozrodczosc  :Frown:  no ale trudno  :Frown:

----------


## bbbb

> Nie ale zastanawiam się nad kupnem od tej osoby a.


To weź przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.  Otworzysz, sprawdzisz i jak będzie coś nie tak, po prostu nie zapłacisz.  
Jeśli nie będzie chciała tak wysłać, po prostu kup od kogoś innego. 
Broń boże nie wysyłaj pieniędzy w ciemno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ale zastanawiam się nad kupnem od tej osoby a.


nie kupuj zamow sobie z wow oni cie nie oszukaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie kupuj zamow sobie z wow oni cie nie oszukaja


 korzystałaś z jej usługi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robilam usg i teraz to jest 8 tydz i 2 dni, po zajsciu nie wiedzialam ze zaszlam bo mialam krwawienie jak przy okresie,jutro ide pobrac krew i sprawdze co jest ale chcialabym miec w razie cos te tabletki zeby moc szybko powtorzyc

----------


## bbbb

> korzystałaś z jej usługi ?


Co chwile ktoś pisze że nie poleca Kamili.zeni. 
Nawet na samej górze tej strony jest taki wpis.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> korzystałaś z jej usługi ?


nie ale to pewnie oszust jak wiekszosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ale to pewnie oszust jak wiekszosc


To błagam pomóżcie mi... Gdzie mam kupić prawdziwy a. ??? macie może jakieś propozycje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To błagam pomóżcie mi... Gdzie mam kupić prawdziwy a. ??? macie może jakieś propozycje?


zamow ze strony wow tam dostaniesz oryginalne

----------


## bbbb

Womenhelp.org. 
Oryginalny zestaw do przeprowadzenia aborcji farmakologicznej z mifepristone Ru 486. 
Brałam tam, zapłaciłam 75 euro ( ok 300zl ).
Na przesyłkę czekałam UWAGA 6 dni. 
Można negocjować kwotę darowizny za tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Womenhelp.org. 
> Oryginalny zestaw do przeprowadzenia aborcji farmakologicznej z mifepristone Ru 486. 
> Brałam tam, zapłaciłam 75 euro ( ok 300zl ).
> Na przesyłkę czekałam UWAGA 6 dni. 
> Można negocjować kwotę darowizny za tabletki


wlasnie chyba lepiej jak zamowicie sobie tam za 300 zl niz od jakiegos oszusta za 400 zl ktory wysle wam witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos arthrotek na sprzedaz w rozsadnej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tam prosilam o pomoc otrzymane srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne jestem po udanej kuracji w 10tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 tam prosilam o pomoc otrzymane srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne jestem po udanej kuracji w 10tyg


sciemniasz piszesz podobne rzeczy na wielu forach nie rob sobie reklamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 tam prosilam o pomoc otrzymane srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne jestem po udanej kuracji w 10tyg


Zdecydowanie nie polecam tego numeru. 
Oszustwo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdecydowanie nie polecam tego numeru. 
> Oszustwo!


osoba ktora poleca ten numer wypisuje podobne rzeczy na innych forach po kilka razy widac ze sam sobie robi reklame

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508 426 708 Polecilam ten nr Dlatego ze sama przez to przechodzilam i doskonale rozumiem kobiety w tej sytuacji. Nie obchodzi mnie czyjes zdanie na ten temat. Zamowiony tam zestaw pomogl po 2 nie udanych probach innymi srodkami. Jedyny sprawdzony i skuteczny srodek. Wiec jezeli nie pomagasz to przynajmniej nie przeszkadzaj i nie wprowadzaj w blad kobiet ktore przezywaja ten sam dramat przez ktory przechodzilam do weekendu 508 426 708 dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508 426 708 Polecilam ten nr Dlatego ze sama przez to przechodzilam i doskonale rozumiem kobiety w tej sytuacji. Nie obchodzi mnie czyjes zdanie na ten temat. Zamowiony tam zestaw pomogl po 2 nie udanych probach innymi srodkami. Jedyny sprawdzony i skuteczny srodek. Wiec jezeli nie pomagasz to przynajmniej nie przeszkadzaj i nie wprowadzaj w blad kobiet ktore przezywaja ten sam dramat przez ktory przechodzilam do weekendu 508 426 708 dziekuje i polecam


tak a za ile kupilas od tej osoby ktora tak namietnie polecasz na wielu stronach ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508 426 708 Polecilam ten nr Dlatego ze sama przez to przechodzilam i doskonale rozumiem kobiety w tej sytuacji. Nie obchodzi mnie czyjes zdanie na ten temat. Zamowiony tam zestaw pomogl po 2 nie udanych probach innymi srodkami. Jedyny sprawdzony i skuteczny srodek. Wiec jezeli nie pomagasz to przynajmniej nie przeszkadzaj i nie wprowadzaj w blad kobiet ktore przezywaja ten sam dramat przez ktory przechodzilam do weekendu 508 426 708 dziekuje i polecam


ja niestety przestrzegam przed tym panem, zamówiłam zestaw, wszystko miało być cacy, a po otwarciu przesyłki oczom moim ukazał się MIG400 (biorę go na ból wiec wiem jak wygląda) udający RU....chetnie bym mu wsadziła tą tabletkę do gardła, a taki miły był przed transakcją.....czytam forum i zamówiłam zestaw od Womenek, to już 10 tc, mam nadzieje że zdążę  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja niestety przestrzegam przed tym panem, zamówiłam zestaw, wszystko miało być cacy, a po otwarciu przesyłki oczom moim ukazał się MIG400 (biorę go na ból wiec wiem jak wygląda) udający RU....chetnie bym mu wsadziła tą tabletkę do gardła, a taki miły był przed transakcją.....czytam forum i zamówiłam zestaw od Womenek, to już 10 tc, mam nadzieje że zdążę



a ile zaplacilas temu oszustowi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
tel: 794 908 922, 
e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię a. z paragonem z apteki potwierdzającym zakup.

----------


## aaaa

> ja niestety przestrzegam przed tym panem, zamówiłam zestaw, wszystko miało być cacy, a po otwarciu przesyłki oczom moim ukazał się MIG400 (biorę go na ból wiec wiem jak wygląda) udający RU....chetnie bym mu wsadziła tą tabletkę do gardła, a taki miły był przed transakcją.....czytam forum i zamówiłam zestaw od Womenek, to już 10 tc, mam nadzieje że zdążę



dobra podjelas decyzje.
jezeli chcesz to zapraszam na maszwybor.net  sluzymy tam radą i wspolnie bedziemy wyczekiwac przesylki. a z aborcja zdazysz, spokojnie. ponadto poczytasz jak to krok po kroku przebiegalo u dziewczyn ktorej juz to maja za soba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na ból można brać paracetamol? Wydaje mi się że w czyjejś wypowiedzi czytałam że tak ale nie mogę teraz tego znaleźć.. można?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na ból można brać paracetamol? Wydaje mi się że w czyjejś wypowiedzi czytałam że tak ale nie mogę teraz tego znaleźć.. można?


mozna brac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam kupię a. z paragonem z apteki potwierdzającym zakup.


Witam, kupuje tabletki z apteki tego samego dnia w którym wysyłam, mogę dołączyć paragon- arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl, wszystkie inne informacje w poście wyżej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mozna brac


ok, dzięki!

----------


## wojtek13139

Witam potrzebuje pilnie kupic arthotec w okolicach Kielc !!! Polecacie jakies sposoby jak najlepiej go zdobyc ??? Prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 Tam popros o pomoc ja tez korzystalam srodki sprawdzone skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 Tam popros o pomoc ja tez korzystalam srodki sprawdzone skuteczne


nie dzwon tam poczytaj wyzej ze to oszust!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w kółko wypisuje to samo, na bezczelnego liczy że ktoś się jednak złapie na te polecanie.. ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie dzwoncie do tego oszusta juz jedna pisala ze ja oszukal i wyslal witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam kurację zrobiłam w piątek z powodzeniem w sobotę byłam u lekarza powiedziala ze nic tam nie ma ale dziaiaj mialam sie zgłosic do lekarza a nie mam jak jestem za granicą ile czasu będzie bolał mnie brzuch i będę miała kłucie jajników ile czasu będę krwawił i czy jak w sobote bede w polsce i pójdę do lekarza to nie bedzie za pózno na to łyżeczkowanie bo nadal cały czas krwawie i gdyby nie te bóle brzucha to była bym pewna ze jest wszystko ok i oczyszczam sie sama jak trzeba a tak niewiem nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja rowniez jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja rowniez jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 dziekuje i polecam


i po co oszusie robisz sobie reklame jak juz wszyscy wiedza ze nie masz oryginalnych tabletek tylko wysylasz jakies gowno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odpowie mi ktos na mój temat ?witam kurację zrobiłam w piątek z powodzeniem w sobotę byłam u lekarza powiedziala ze nic tam nie ma ale dziaiaj mialam sie zgłosic do lekarza a nie mam jak jestem za granicą ile czasu będzie bolał mnie brzuch i będę miała kłucie jajników ile czasu będę krwawił i czy jak w sobote bede w polsce i pójdę do lekarza to nie bedzie za pózno na to łyżeczkowanie bo nadal cały czas krwawie i gdyby nie te bóle brzucha to była bym pewna ze jest wszystko ok i oczyszczam sie sama jak trzeba a tak niewiem nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odpowie mi ktos na mój temat ?witam kurację zrobiłam w piątek z powodzeniem w sobotę byłam u lekarza powiedziala ze nic tam nie ma ale dziaiaj mialam sie zgłosic do lekarza a nie mam jak jestem za granicą ile czasu będzie bolał mnie brzuch i będę miała kłucie jajników ile czasu będę krwawił i czy jak w sobote bede w polsce i pójdę do lekarza to nie bedzie za pózno na to łyżeczkowanie bo nadal cały czas krwawie i gdyby nie te bóle brzucha to była bym pewna ze jest wszystko ok i oczyszczam sie sama jak trzeba a tak niewiem nic


skoro powiodlo sie i nic tam nie ma to po co znow lekarz i lyzeczkowabie?  krew noze sie saczyc az do miesiaczki a bol ok tygodnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro powiodlo sie i nic tam nie ma to po co znow lekarz i lyzeczkowabie?  krew noze sie saczyc az do miesiaczki a bol ok tygodnia.


ok w takim razie dziekuje za odpowiedz skoro nie mam sie martwic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez juz mam to za soba tabletki zamowilam pod 508426708 wszystko poszlo ok tylko krwawienie jest 3 dzien troche sie martwilam ale juz wszystko wraca do normy dziekuje i polecam 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez juz mam to za soba tabletki zamowilam pod 508426708 wszystko poszlo ok tylko krwawienie jest 3 dzien troche sie martwilam ale juz wszystko wraca do normy dziekuje i polecam 508426708


wstrętny oszuście...mało wiarygodne są Twoje ogłoszenia w których podajesz się za dziewczyny po akcji....każda, która to przeszła, wie, że trzydniowe krwawienie to nic niepokojącego po poronieniu, wręcz jest pożądane....Żaal...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To błagam pomóżcie mi... Gdzie mam kupić prawdziwy a. ??? macie może jakieś propozycje?


niewinna152@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez juz mam to za soba tabletki zamowilam pod 508426708 wszystko poszlo ok tylko krwawienie jest 3 dzien troche sie martwilam ale juz wszystko wraca do normy dziekuje i polecam 508426708


won stad oszuscie nie naciagaj biednych dziewczyn oszuscie zaklamany wez sie  za uczciwa prace

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki 12 sztuka za 120 złotych za wysyłkę płacisz ty !!!   niewinna152@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam orginalne tabletki 12 sztuka za 120 zł z możliwością sprawdzenia nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytanie do ludzi,którzy mają pojęcie na ten temat.Zrobiłam aborcje w sobote, 3 dawki, wszystko ok.Po drugiej dawce mocne bóle brzucha, krwawienie, skrzepy i jeden bardzo duży, średnica tak 2-3cm.Dzisiaj juz słabo krwawie , praktycznie wcale, mam taki brązowy śluz na podpasce.Myślicie,ze sie powiodło czy spróbować w ten weekend ponownie? Dodam że byłam w 7tyg i płód jest wtedy praktycznie nie widoczny, czy jak juz sie udało a zrobie jeszcze raz to coś sie stanie?

----------


## aaaa

> Pytanie do ludzi,którzy mają pojęcie na ten temat.Zrobiłam aborcje w sobote, 3 dawki, wszystko ok.Po drugiej dawce mocne bóle brzucha, krwawienie, skrzepy i jeden bardzo duży, średnica tak 2-3cm.Dzisiaj juz słabo krwawie , praktycznie wcale, mam taki brązowy śluz na podpasce.Myślicie,ze sie powiodło czy spróbować w ten weekend ponownie? Dodam że byłam w 7tyg i płód jest wtedy praktycznie nie widoczny, czy jak juz sie udało a zrobie jeszcze raz to coś sie stanie?



wyglada na to ze poszlo dobrze i powtorka bedzie zbedna.  polecam zebys wykonala na dniach usg zeby miec pewnosc pobiewaz sam arthritec bywa zawodny. dowiesz sie tez czy oczyscilas sie juz czy sie cis przyblokowalo.  krwawienie moze sie nasilac bo macica zapewne nadal pracuje zeby resztki eydalic. nie bierz no spy bo skurcze macicy sa pozadane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust nie dajcie sie naciagnac zeruje na ludzkim nieszczesciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne Srodki zdobedziesz pod 508426708 tam uzyskalam skuteczna pomoc w 9 tygdniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skuteczne Srodki zdobedziesz pod 508426708 tam uzyskalam skuteczna pomoc w 9 tygdniu


masz czelnosc kolejny raz sam siebie polecac oszuscie ?
won stad bo juz kazdy wie ze jestes oszustem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytanie do ludzi,którzy mają pojęcie na ten temat.Zrobiłam aborcje w sobote, 3 dawki, wszystko ok.Po drugiej dawce mocne bóle brzucha, krwawienie, skrzepy i jeden bardzo duży, średnica tak 2-3cm.Dzisiaj juz słabo krwawie , praktycznie wcale, mam taki brązowy śluz na podpasce.Myślicie,ze sie powiodło czy spróbować w ten weekend ponownie? Dodam że byłam w 7tyg i płód jest wtedy praktycznie nie widoczny, czy jak juz sie udało a zrobie jeszcze raz to coś sie stanie?


Hej, miałam praktycznie identycznie, tylko 6 tydzień i po jakiś 3 dniach takiego plamienia na brązowo jak już myślałam, że kiepsko to wygląda i mogło się nie udać, krwawienie znowu się pojawiło, takie jak przy miesiączce i trwało jakieś 9 dni. Więc może u Ciebie też jeszcze się ruszy bo objawy i cała reszta wygląda całkiem obiecująco..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A byłaś na USG? I Jakie miałaś objawy? Bóle brzucha, laktacja? Możesz coś wieciej powiedzieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,odstąpię zestaw,którego nie wykorzystałam,mój chłopak jednak chce stanąć na wysokości zadania i razem wychowamy maleństwo.Srodki zakupiłam u ginekologa,zestaw 8szt.misoprostol plus 1 tabl.Ru oddam w tej cenie co zakupiłam czyli 500zl kontakt:n.justyna799@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,odstąpię zestaw,którego nie wykorzystałam,mój chłopak jednak chce stanąć na wysokości zadania i razem wychowamy maleństwo.Srodki zakupiłam u ginekologa,zestaw 8szt.misoprostol plus 1 tabl.Ru oddam w tej cenie co zakupiłam czyli 500zl kontakt:n.justyna799@o2.pl


zaden ginekolog nie daje ru ot tak w polsce nie ma szans
taniej jak zamowicie z wow ok 300 zl i macie pewnosc co do oryginalnosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,jestem po udanej akcji,mam okres już 4 dzień i czuję się dobrze pomijając kwestię moralniaka!Wiem,że jak zwykle ciężko jest znależć uczciwego sprzedawcę,więc chcę Wam pomóc i podaję namiar na gościa,który mi pomógł 511-335-331 życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokladnie!  Żaden ginekolog nie jest w stanie zapisac Ru 486 bo srodek ten jest zarejestrowanytylko w niektorych krajach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A byłaś na USG? I Jakie miałaś objawy? Bóle brzucha, laktacja? Możesz coś wieciej powiedzieć?


Zorientowałam się po objawach które trwały nawet po dacie miesiączki, która powinna być a niema.. senność, lekkie bóle w dole brzucha, powiększone i wrażliwe piersi, zrobiłam test no i tak jak podejrzewałam. Brałam tabletki art., to był chyba poniedziałek, krwawienie dość mocne, skurcze, dreszcze na zmianę z gorączką, małe skrzepy no i taki jeden większy jakieś 2 cm, jakby przezroczysty z czymś krwistym.. wyglądało że wszystko poszło dobrze tylko krwawienie zamiast trwać słabło powoli aż to takiego brązowego plamienia, ale po 2 dniach te ciążowe objawy znikły, jak ręko odjął no i 3 dnia znowu zaczęło się krwawienie - aż 9 dni, stąd wiedziałam ze jest ok. Po wzięciu tabletek i przez te 9 dni krwawienia brzuch lekko pobolewał ale to akurat mnie nie dziwiło, normalne u mnie przy miesiączce, dziwne to to że plecy bolały jakbym się przesiliła, dość mocno. Nie robiłam żadnych badań, bo wszystko wyglądało tak ze miałam pewność ze się udało. To tyle :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka nie masz pewności, bo nie czujesz żadnej różnicy po np. samopoczuciu i własnym ciele przed i po wzięciu tabletek no i jeśli krwawienie się nie pojawi to może poczekaj jeszcze dzień lub dwa i jak nic się nie ruszy to idź do ginekolog. Na ściemniaj ze okres ci się spóźnił, a potem był tylko taki krótki i nie wiesz czy wszystko w porządku, zbada cię i jeśli poroniłaś na pewno zauważy i ci to powie, a jak stwierdzi ze to była i jest ciąża to przynajmniej będziesz wiedziała czy masz próbować drugi raz. Nie zadręczaj się, lepiej sprawdź bo szkoda czasu, na pocieszenie - jak dla mnie wygląda ze będzie dobrze po tym co się działo po wzięciu tab. no i niektóre dziewczyny pisały że te dłuższe krwawienie ( to chyba wtedy macica zaczyna się oczyszczać) pojawiało się nawet po kilku dniach, pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, skąd brałyście lek? Bo zastanawiam się jak go zdobyć i oczywiście osobie reklamującej się tutaj serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, skąd brałyście lek? Bo zastanawiam się jak go zdobyć i oczywiście osobie reklamującej się tutaj serdecznie dziękuję.


Nie chcę być nie miła, ale tak się składa, że na tym forum jest mnóstwo informacji na ten temat. Dziewczyny w wielokrotnie piszą jedno i to samo jak zdobyły tabletki, nie wiem po co bo takie osoby jak ty tego nie czytają, nie wiem czemu z lenistwa? Poczytaj kilka stron na tym forum dowiesz się wszystkiego, a nie podania wszystkiego na tacy. Jak tobie kiedyś ktoś zada 100 razy to samo pytanie to zrozumiesz czemu taka moja reakcja i myślę, że innych też to irytuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie bawię się w wysyłkę, bo nie mam zamiaru być oszukana. Łódź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WOW znam, ale u nich trzeba czekać tydz, dla mnie to zbyt wiele. Nie z lenistwa a raczej z pośpiechu, bo zaraz wychodzę do pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW znam, ale u nich trzeba czekać tydz, dla mnie to zbyt wiele. Nie z lenistwa a raczej z pośpiechu, bo zaraz wychodzę do pracy.


z wow dostaniesz oryginalne tabletki a w polsce sa prawie sami oszusci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tam dostaniesz skuteczne srodki dla mnie okazaly sie bardzo pomocne w 8tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 tam dostaniesz skuteczne srodki dla mnie okazaly sie bardzo pomocne w 8tygodniu


Szanowny handlarzu jeśli wyślesz mi za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości to skorzystam z oferty i kupię, ale pamiętaj ja wiem jak wygląda oryginalny Arthrotec i zestaw z WOW (wiem jak wygląda RU) jeśli w paczce będzie gówno z hinduskimi napisami albo inne podrobione dziadostwo to dostaniesz zwrot, a może coś jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć
Czytam tu już dość długo i niby wszystko wiem..... dopiero dzisiaj będę miała tabletki 12szt art a jestem równo 10tc jak myślicie, są szanse na powodzenie?????  był ktoś w takiej sytuacji jak ja????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szanowny handlarzu jeśli wyślesz mi za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości to skorzystam z oferty i kupię, ale pamiętaj ja wiem jak wygląda oryginalny Arthrotec i zestaw z WOW (wiem jak wygląda RU) jeśli w paczce będzie gówno z hinduskimi napisami albo inne podrobione dziadostwo to dostaniesz zwrot, a może coś jeszcze.


dokładnie, w takiej opcji i ja biorę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szanse zawsze są, ale raczej prawie na pewno skończy się to łyżeczkowaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 tam dostaniesz skuteczne srodki dla mnie okazaly sie bardzo pomocne w 8tygodniu


POD ZADNYM POZOREM NIE KUPUJCIE OD TEGO OSZUSTA !
OSZUKA WAS WYSLE JAKIES GOWNO I STRACICIE TYLKO PIENIADZE

ten oszust tutaj i na innych forach wypisuje niby jako kobiety ktorym rzekomo pomogl sam sobie to pisze oszuscie skoncz juz nikt od ciebie nie kupi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> POD ZADNYM POZOREM NIE KUPUJCIE OD TEGO OSZUSTA !
> OSZUKA WAS WYSLE JAKIES GOWNO I STRACICIE TYLKO PIENIADZE
> 
> ten oszust tutaj i na innych forach wypisuje niby jako kobiety ktorym rzekomo pomogl sam sobie to pisze oszuscie skoncz juz nikt od ciebie nie kupi


Czemu? ja biorę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości jak pisałam wcześniej wiem jak wyglądają tabletki więc jeśli dostanę jakieś podróby to zwracam, a przy okazji mogę narzygać do przesyłki przypadkiem bo tak się składa, że jak się zdenerwuje to robi mi się niedobrze, cóż tam już mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
tel: 794 908 922, 
e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu? ja biorę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości jak pisałam wcześniej wiem jak wyglądają tabletki więc jeśli dostanę jakieś podróby to zwracam, a przy okazji mogę narzygać do przesyłki przypadkiem bo tak się składa, że jak się zdenerwuje to robi mi się niedobrze, cóż tam już mam.


ok ty wiesz jak powinny wygladac oryginalne tabletki ale duzo osob nie wie i zostana oszukane przez tego naciagacza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok ty wiesz jak powinny wygladac oryginalne tabletki ale duzo osob nie wie i zostana oszukane przez tego naciagacza


Nie rozśmieszaj mnie! Ja wiem a wiesz skąd? z internetu wpisujesz w wyszukiwarkę nazwę np zestaw poronny lub nazwe konkretnych tabletek i masz zdjęcie jak byk potem kopiujesz i przenosisz na telefon i masz. Przychodzi przesyłka porównujesz ze zdjęciem wszystko napisy i inne. Ludzie trochę myśleć! to nie boli!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozśmieszaj mnie! Ja wiem a wiesz skąd? z internetu wpisujesz w wyszukiwarkę nazwę np zestaw poronny lub nazwe konkretnych tabletek i masz zdjęcie jak byk potem kopiujesz i przenosisz na telefon i masz. Przychodzi przesyłka porównujesz ze zdjęciem wszystko napisy i inne. Ludzie trochę myśleć! to nie boli!


jak widzisz boli skoro tyle osob daje sie oszukac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak widzisz boli skoro tyle osob daje sie oszukac


No widzisz niektórym się nie chce nawet tu przeczytać kilka stron tylko wciąż zadają te same pytania, a zdarza się, że odpowiedź jest stronę wcześniej. Pisze tu jak nie dać się oszukać, żeby nie wpłacać nikomu na konto tylko brać pobraniówkę ze spr. zawartości. Tak samo można dowiedzieć się z internetu jak wyglądają tabletki i nie tylko, ale po co! Czasem się zastanawiam po cholerę ludzie maja komputery i internet jak nie umieją z tego korzystać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No widzisz niektórym się nie chce nawet tu przeczytać kilka stron tylko wciąż zadają te same pytania, a zdarza się, że odpowiedź jest stronę wcześniej. Pisze tu jak nie dać się oszukać, żeby nie wpłacać nikomu na konto tylko brać pobraniówkę ze spr. zawartości. Tak samo można dowiedzieć się z internetu jak wyglądają tabletki i nie tylko, ale po co! Czasem się zastanawiam po cholerę ludzie maja komputery i internet jak nie umieją z tego korzystać.


ja tez nie wiem kazdy im mowi zeby brac za pobraniem a i tak znajduja sie takie ktore wplacaja na konto a potem ani kasy ani tabletek i sie zala. najpierw trzeba pomyslec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez nie wiem kazdy im mowi zeby brac za pobraniem a i tak znajduja sie takie ktore wplacaja na konto a potem ani kasy ani tabletek i sie zala. najpierw trzeba pomyslec


Ja o ciąży dowidziałam się pod koniec 7 tc, nie miałam pojęcia o istnieniu tabletek poronnych bo nigdy taka wiedza ni była mi potrzebna. W tydzień dowiedziałam się wszystkiego stąd i nie tylko i zdobyłam tabletki, można? a no można tylko trzeba działać i myśleć. A nie zdawać pytania typu: skąd ma zdobyć arthrotec? i inne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdobyłam tabl ale forte, czy któraś brała forte? próbuję jeszcze zdobyć normalne, ale jeśli do wieczora mi się nie uda to biorę te... nie mam wyjśćia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdobyłam tabl ale forte, czy któraś brała forte? próbuję jeszcze zdobyć normalne, ale jeśli do wieczora mi się nie uda to biorę te... nie mam wyjśćia


Ja nie brałam miałam zwykły, ale jak będziesz je brać to trzeba rozkroić je delikatnie i wyjąć ten twardy rdzeń...tego nie łykaj bo to diklofenac, który może powodowac oslabienie skurczy. Reszte pod język tzrymaj 30 min. potem połknij...4 tabletki co 3 godzinki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 10tc i chce zażyć art, czy to bezpieczne? stosował ktoś w takim czasie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 10tc i chce zażyć art, czy to bezpieczne? stosował ktoś w takim czasie?


powinnas brac jak najszybciej skoro to juz 10 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam jagna.wala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny kilka dni temu pisalalm ze 10 lutego udana kuracje mialam i ze podejrzewam znow ciaze .. okazalo sied  e jednak nie / Zrobilam dzis beta hcg i jest 2,93 czyli hormon jeszcze trzyma od tamtej ciazy skoro pokazal mi pozytywny wynik testu  :Smile:  a zestaw juz kupilam tzn arthrotec - jesli ktoras jest z trojmiasta i chce oryginalny arthrotec z apteki z odbiorem osobistym to poprosze o kontakt  :Smile:  514 422 475
pomoge / wytłumacze / wespre  :Smile:  
przeszlam to juz  :Smile:  wiec wiem ze to straszny stres o trauma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 10tc i chce zażyć art, czy to bezpieczne? stosował ktoś w takim czasie?


 Tak pezbiecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny, moglybyscie mi podać jakieś namiary na prawdziwe tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JA MAM art  :Smile:  osoba prywatna Gdansk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 udane kuracje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny, moglybyscie mi podać jakieś namiary na prawdziwe tabletki?


jedyne w 100 % oryginalne tabletki dostaniesz ze strony wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co dla ciebie znaczy oryginalne tabletki ja mam arthrotec z apteki kupione wczoraj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi arthrotec zadzialal w 100 procentach w 6 tyg i w 12 tygodniu - 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co dla ciebie znaczy oryginalne tabletki ja mam arthrotec z apteki kupione wczoraj


to sie ciesz ze masz oryginalne a nie jakis syf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moge  odsprzedac 
jak ktoras potrzebuje , podawalam wczesniej nr tel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na tabletce musi byc napisane searle 1411  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeatwm w 14 tygodniu ciazy liczac od dnia 1 miesiacKi . Mam tabletki dopiero teraz .. dlatego moge to zrobic z tym ze mam pytanie. Czy poronienie w 14 tyg polega na tym ze bede musiala przec dziecko a poznie lozysko?czy skurcze wywolaja ze plod wyleci ?licze sie z duzym bolem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeatwm w 14 tygodniu ciazy liczac od dnia 1 miesiacKi . Mam tabletki dopiero teraz .. dlatego moge to zrobic z tym ze mam pytanie. Czy poronienie w 14 tyg polega na tym ze bede musiala przec dziecko a poznie lozysko?czy skurcze wywolaja ze plod wyleci ?licze sie z duzym bolem...


Tak.ta wytrzymać

----------


## aaaa

> Jeatwm w 14 tygodniu ciazy liczac od dnia 1 miesiacKi . Mam tabletki dopiero teraz .. dlatego moge to zrobic z tym ze mam pytanie. Czy poronienie w 14 tyg polega na tym ze bede musiala przec dziecko a poznie lozysko?czy skurcze wywolaja ze plod wyleci ?licze sie z duzym bolem...


przec nie trzeba. leki powoduja skurcze ktore same poradza sobie z plodem. widok nie bedzie zbyt przyjemny i bol tez moze byc spory jednak zmaleje kiedy wydalisz plod. mozesz przed rozpoczeciem aborcji wziac ibuprom lub inne przeciwbolowe ale zeby nie byla to no spa. 
posiadasz oryginalny zestaw czy sam arthrotec? z apteki chociaz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeatwm w 14 tygodniu ciazy liczac od dnia 1 miesiacKi . Mam tabletki dopiero teraz .. dlatego moge to zrobic z tym ze mam pytanie. Czy poronienie w 14 tyg polega na tym ze bede musiala przec dziecko a poznie lozysko?czy skurcze wywolaja ze plod wyleci ?licze sie z duzym bolem...


Przykotuj dobre nożyczki cos To wystarcza oraz pojemnik  do wyzuczenia  wszystkiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie daj się oszukać!!!! potrzebujesz napisz.................... zapraszam@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki 
12 sztuk 140 zł lub 20 sztuk 230
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.

nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW znam, ale u nich trzeba czekać tydz, dla mnie to zbyt wiele. Nie z lenistwa a raczej z pośpiechu, bo zaraz wychodzę do pracy.


U mnie w jeden dzień i masz je u siebie nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> śmieszny jesteś


Proszę na moim partnerze nie wierząc psów. Ten człowiek o mnie dba wyciągnął mnie z ulicy skąd znalalazłam się z Ukrainy . teraz mam wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny co sądzicie o stronie aborcjatabletki.pl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny, moglybyscie mi podać jakieś namiary na prawdziwe tabletki?


hej kupiłam miesiac temu całe opakowanie orginalnego art.od dziewczyny niewinna152 nie wiem jaka miała poczte ale gdzieś tutaj jest jej ogłoszenie sama z niego kozystałam..powodzenia w poszukiwaniu uczciwych handlarzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie, w takiej opcji i ja biorę


polecam siebie zapraszam@interia.pl wedla zyczeń

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę na moim partnerze nie wierząc psów. Ten człowiek o mnie dba wyciągnął mnie z ulicy skąd znalalazłam się z Ukrainy . teraz mam wszystko


o co chodzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Była taka jedna akcja, wszyscy wsiedli na typa że każe dziewczynie usunąć ciąże i jeszcze walnął tekst ze woli ja od dmuchanej lali, to chyba do tej historii.. Wszystko jest trochę wcześniej;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co sądzicie o stronie aborcjatabletki.pl?


Nigdy w życiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po raz kolejny pytanie do osób, który maja sytczność z tematem.Po abo ciągle leci mi brązowe coś... wydaje mi sie,ze nie oczyszczam sie prawidłowo, a nie uśmiecha mi sie iść na łyżeczkowanie.Planuje wziąc sprawy w swoje ręce i wziać jedna, max 2 dawki art żeby ruszyć krwawienie i sie oczyscic, jak myslicie dobry pomysł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy w życiu


ta strona to chyba sciema po co daja 3 szt mifepristone jak wystarczy 1?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po raz kolejny pytanie do osób, który maja sytczność z tematem.Po abo ciągle leci mi brązowe coś... wydaje mi sie,ze nie oczyszczam sie prawidłowo, a nie uśmiecha mi sie iść na łyżeczkowanie.Planuje wziąc sprawy w swoje ręce i wziać jedna, max 2 dawki art żeby ruszyć krwawienie i sie oczyscic, jak myslicie dobry pomysł?


moze to krew tyle ze ciemniejsza a boli cie cos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po raz kolejny pytanie do osób, który maja sytczność z tematem.Po abo ciągle leci mi brązowe coś... wydaje mi sie,ze nie oczyszczam sie prawidłowo, a nie uśmiecha mi sie iść na łyżeczkowanie.Planuje wziąc sprawy w swoje ręce i wziać jedna, max 2 dawki art żeby ruszyć krwawienie i sie oczyscic, jak myslicie dobry pomysł?


Jak mówisz że słabo idzie i z tego co piszesz chyba masz jeszcze z 8 szt. tak? to ja bym to wzięła żeby przyspieszyć wszystko.. tylko jakimiś mniejszymi porcjami może 2-3 szt. co 3 godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o tych mniejszych porcjach to napisałam w sensie że może przedłuży to czas trwania skurczy albo weź 2 razy po 4 tabletki to będą konkretniejsze. Tak czy siak, ja bym wzięła na twoim miejscu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, nie chcę być więcej oszukana szukam sprawdzonego dostawcy. A najlepiej jak odbiorę je osobiście. Choćbym miała przejechać 400 km. Pomóżcie ;( talka-1990@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, polecacie kogoś? bo w sieci jest tyle oszustów. Czasu zostało coraz mniej. Prosze pomóżcie! a może komuś został arth? odbiór osobisty lub przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwoscia sprawdzenia plus ewen.paragon. Niestety boje się oszusta dlatego tyle wymagam. Na pewno jest tu jakaś dziewczyna która przez to przeszła. Prosze pomoz ......
n.angie@wp.pl

----------


## aaaa

jedyne sprawdzone przez setki kobiet zrodlo lekow to oryginalny zestaw od miedzynarodowej organizacji pomagajacej w krajach gdzie aborcja jest zakazana. Przejdzcie na strone womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org i zamowcie zestaw. Dostawa w ciagu tygodnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przec nie trzeba. leki powoduja skurcze ktore same poradza sobie z plodem. widok nie bedzie zbyt przyjemny i bol tez moze byc spory jednak zmaleje kiedy wydalisz plod. mozesz przed rozpoczeciem aborcji wziac ibuprom lub inne przeciwbolowe ale zeby nie byla to no spa. 
> posiadasz oryginalny zestaw czy sam arthrotec? z apteki chociaz?


Mam arthrotwc 20 tabletek.. bede brac 2 tabletki co 3h ale pod jezyk i zastanawiam sie czy po 6 tabletkach juz bedzie po wsYstkim czy po 10 dopiero.. bo to bedzie 15 h  z 10 tabletkami.. chyba ze zrobie 2tabl co 3h a druga dawka 3 tabl co 3 h i znow 2 tabl ..na przemian.. ibuprom moze byc za slaby lepiej ketonal albo profenid moze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem, duzo czytałam na ten temat. Tylko, że nie zawsze przesyłki przychodzą w ciagu tygodnia i od czesto zatrzymywane przez UC.Pisałam z dziewczynamian innym forum i mowiły, że czekały nawet ponad 2 tyg a niektóre dostały zestaw dopiero jak juz uzyły arth. Dlatego chce sprobowac z tym. Wiem,ze duzo dziewczynom sie udało. Choc wiem, że procentowo to mniej niz z oryginalnym zestawem. Wiec jesli ktoras z  was moze kogos polecic bez oszustw to prosze. Juz nie wiem co mam robic ;( żaluje wszystkiego! wiem, ze to moja wina i poniose za to konsekwencje ale nie moge miec tego dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skąd masz arth? mozesz polecic kogos? i sory za wiadomosc wyzej, ale z tego pospiechu juz nawet nie patrze jak pisze. Prosze dziewczyny pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam arthrotwc 20 tabletek.. bede brac 2 tabletki co 3h ale pod jezyk i zastanawiam sie czy po 6 tabletkach juz bedzie po wsYstkim czy po 10 dopiero.. bo to bedzie 15 h  z 10 tabletkami.. chyba ze zrobie 2tabl co 3h a druga dawka 3 tabl co 3 h i znow 2 tabl ..na przemian.. ibuprom moze byc za slaby lepiej ketonal albo profenid moze ?


to ty chcesz pomóc oczyszczaniu tak? czy pierwszy raz bierzesz?

----------


## rozregulowana

Pilnie potrzebuje   zakupić  opakowanie  20 tabletek  tylko  przy  opłacie  za  pobraniem  po  sprawdzeniu  przesyłki to  już  12  tydzień  niestety byłam  w  szoku  kiedy  się  dowiedziałam  mam  już  dwójkę  dzieci zaszłam  mimo  brania  tabletek  antykoncepcyjnych . Na  receptę  nie   ma  szans .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
tel: 794 908 922, 
e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie daj się oszukać!!!! potrzebujesz napisz.................... zapraszam@interia.pl


   zwróciłam  się  za  zapytaniem  mailowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy tu ktorejs tak naprawde sie udalo po arth ja bralam ale bez efektu mimo wskazujacych objawow, jestem zalamana i nie wiem czy znow probowac  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy tu ktorejs tak naprawde sie udalo po arth ja bralam ale bez efektu mimo wskazujacych objawow, jestem zalamana i nie wiem czy znow probowac


Sprzedaje, nie powiem pod jaka nazwą bo zaraz się zacznie atak komentarzy że reklamuje siebie.
Na jakieś 50-60 osób tylko 3 musiały powtarzać i przy drugiej próbie udało się. Nie powiem na pewno że reszcie na  100% wyszło bo mogli tez zamówić gdzieś indziej ale skoro nic nie pisali i nie wrócili po kolejna wysyłkę to zakładam że po prostu im się udało. Wiec jak widać skuteczność jest bardzo duża dlatego próbuj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie sprobuje jeszcE raz mam nadzieje ze sie uda jestem juz psychicznie wyrabana psycha mi siada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to ty chcesz pomóc oczyszczaniu tak? czy pierwszy raz bierzesz?


Pierwszy raz i zaraz mi wskoczy 15 tydz wiec zastanawiam siw czy tabletek nie brac na przemian  raz 2 co 3h a raz 3 co 3 h.. bi czy 10 bo tyle moznamax wziac to pomoze i siw uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie poddawaj się, naprawdę tymi tabletkami się udaje, jak nie za pierwszym razem to za drogim, musze uciekać, pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedaje, nie powiem pod jaka nazwą bo zaraz się zacznie atak komentarzy że reklamuje siebie.
> Na jakieś 50-60 osób tylko 3 musiały powtarzać i przy drugiej próbie udało się. Nie powiem na pewno że reszcie na  100% wyszło bo mogli tez zamówić gdzieś indziej ale skoro nic nie pisali i nie wrócili po kolejna wysyłkę to zakładam że po prostu im się udało. Wiec jak widać skuteczność jest bardzo duża dlatego próbuj.


możesz odezwać się na maila? n.angie@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ta strona to chyba sciema po co daja 3 szt mifepristone jak wystarczy 1?


Nigdy w życiu nie wysłała bym kasy w ciemno właścicielom takiej strony.
Głupota totalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy w życiu nie wysłała bym kasy w ciemno właścicielom takiej strony.
> Głupota totalna.


ta strona jest dziwna  i jeszcze chca 400 zl

----------


## natiś

Hej, ja jestem po pierwszej dawce, o 20:24 przyjęłam pierwszą, i dostałam lekkiego krwawienia (jestem w 5 tyg ciąży) czy o tej 23:24 przyjąć następną dawkę, czy czekać ?? jak myślicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba wziąć cała serię 4 tab co 3 godziny


P.S.
Mam do sprzedania 13 tabletek Arthotecu, jak ktoś jest zainteresowany to zapraszam resercz@gmail.com

----------


## natiś

Ja po pierwszej zaczęłam krwawić, najpierw leciutko, potem wzięłam drugą dawkę to już było inaczej, poszłam do łazienki usiadłam na toalecie, i niedość, że dostałam mega wielkiej biegunki, to w dodatku coś ze mnie wyleciało, miało takie dosyć spore i nie wielkie skrzepy, jajeczka nie widziałam, w sumie się za bardzo nie przyglądałam, bo woda w toalecie była cała czerwona od krwi i była to 1 w nocy a ja w półprzytomna, ale myślę że chyba się udało... Teraz krwawie na podpasce jest intensywny kolor, ale nie jest to mega wielkie plamienie, gdzie mnie w prost zalewa, tylko takie jak przy okresie , tylko jak się podcieram to na papierze jest tego dużo... Kiedy iść na USG ?? i kiedy najlepiej zacząć zrobic test BETA ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj o 23 przyjęłam pierwszą dawkę forte, wyjęłam rdzeń i trzymałam pod językiem tylko resztę. Język zdrętwiał, było mi ciepło. Po drugiej dawce nic. Dopiero o 5 rano gdy miałam przyjąć 3 dawkę zauważyłam trochę krwi i wtedy się zaczął ból. Nie miałam nic przeciwbólowego więc łzy płynęły mi potkiem, dostałam tragicznej biegunki, krwawię jak przy @, ale jest też śluz na papierze, czy to normalne?

----------


## aaaa

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;92677]Wczoraj o 23 przyjęłam pierwszą dawkę forte, wyjęłam rdzeń i trzymałam pod językiem tylko resztę. Język zdrętwiał, było mi ciepło. Po drugiej dawce nic. Dopiero o 5 rano gdy miałam przyjąć 3 dawkę zauważyłam trochę krwi i wtedy się zaczął ból. Nie miałam nic przeciwbólowego więc łzy płynęły mi potkiem, dostałam tragicznej biegunki, krwawię jak przy @, ale jest też śluz na papierze, czy to normalne

ktory masz tydzien? przyjmij kolejne dawki jezeli nadal niewiele sie dzieje. sluz to dobry znak




natis
wczesna to byla ciaza wiec nie bedzie duzego jaja. wyglada ze sie udalo. beta hcg mozesz zrobic dzis a nastepne w poniedzialek. jak wartosci sie znacznie zmniejsza tzn ze poszlo pomyslnie. macica sama sie oczysci. ale kontroluj zapach i czy nie masz temperatury.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 tydz sądzę... no jak usiadłam na toaletę to co ze mnie chlusnęło, trochę skrzepów też było...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tydz sądzę... no jak usiadłam na toaletę to co ze mnie chlusnęło, trochę skrzepów też było...


a czemu "sądzisz" że to 4 tc ? kiedy miałaś ostatni okres ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo okres miałam po braniu tabletek 6 tyg temu, a płodne dni dopiero po 2 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo okres miałam po braniu tabletek 6 tyg temu, a płodne dni dopiero po 2 tyg


ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki, nie od dni płodnych, także masz 6 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziąć dzisiaj jeszcze jedną dawkę ?? Czuje lekkie bóle brzucha krwawienie mam, ale lekkie. Jak pisałam wcześniej w nocy po 1 dawce zaczęłam krwawić, ale lekko, a po drugiej, dostałam biegunki, i coś ze mnie wyleciało, było spore krwawienie jednak nie takie intensywne tylko taki mocniejszy okres,  ale nie jestem pewna do końca czy się udało. Jak na razie nie mam możliwości by jechać do lekarza bo mam małe 5 miesięczne dziecko i nie mam z kim go zostawić za bardzo.. 
 A w ogóle po jakim czasie zrobić test ciążowy po 2-3 tygodniach ??? czy mozna wcześniej, skoro w 5 tyg "poroniłam" ( mam taką nadzieję, że się udało) ?? 

Pozdrawiam
N.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawki trzeba brać bezwzględnie wszystkie. 
Nie ma że krwawie to nie wezmę. 
Ciąża to nie tylko zarodek, ale reż rozrosniete endometrium, które musi zostać usunięte Przez kurczaca się macice. 

Nie radziła by. Ci czekać aż test ciążowy zrobi się negatywny, bo w razie niepowodzenia będziesz miała mniej czasu na kolejną próbę. 
Zrób dwa testy beta hcg z krwi, z dwu dniowym odstępem czasu. 
Jeśli wartości na wyniku będą spadać, ciąża została przerwana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam!  Tanio, szybko, dyskretnie.  Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, zapraszam email kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Była taka jedna akcja, wszyscy wsiedli na typa że każe dziewczynie usunąć ciąże i jeszcze walnął tekst ze woli ja od dmuchanej lali, to chyba do tej historii.. Wszystko jest trochę wcześniej;p


Tak. Masz racje oto chodziło. Przekonał mnie

----------


## Nati

dziewczyny co wiecie o nr 501602784 i 537028659? sprawdzone zrodła? pomożcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mozna odebrac osobiscie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny co wiecie o nr 501602784 i 537028659? sprawdzone zrodła? pomożcie!


jedyne oryginalne tabletki dostaniesz ze strony wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli co jak wzięłam wczoraj dwie dawki tylko i według mnie poskutkowało to dzisiaj mam wziąć 3 czy jedna dawkę bo nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem, ze oryginalne tabletki dostane jedynie na wow. Ale mam na mysli arth. więc te nr ktos poleca? ktos cos słyszał? Prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth najlepiej dostać w aptece i kosztuje ok. 50 zł. W osiedlowych aptekach mogą ci sprzedac bez recepty, powiesz ze dla babci na stawy. Albo znajdź saufanego lekarza który ci to wypisze, po co masz przepłacać i płacić 3x  wiecej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arth najlepiej dostać w aptece i kosztuje ok. 50 zł. W osiedlowych aptekach mogą ci sprzedac bez recepty, powiesz ze dla babci na stawy. Albo znajdź saufanego lekarza który ci to wypisze, po co masz przepłacać i płacić 3x  wiecej


dokladnie tak

----------


## nati

dziewczyny ja to wszystko wiem inaczej nie prosiłabym o pomoc-arth jest dla mnie w ten sposób nie do zdobycia. Mieszkam w małej miejscowosci zwiedziłam kilka aptek i nic. U nas nawet nie dostaniesz bez recepty ella one w aptece. Nic na to nie poradze. Byłam tez w wiekszym miescie-m bezskutecznie. Czy znajdzie sie ktos uczciwy kto za nie przesadną cenę załatwi mi receptę bądź opak. arth..a może zostało komuś i chce sie ich pozbyc? Prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany;92691]Wziąć dzisiaj jeszcze jedną dawkę arth ?? Czuje lekkie bóle brzucha krwawienie mam, ale lekkie. Jak pisałam wcześniej w nocy po 1 dawce zaczęłam krwawić, ale lekko, a po drugiej, dostałam biegunki, i coś ze mnie wyleciało, było spore krwawienie jednak nie takie intensywne tylko taki mocniejszy okres,  ale nie jestem pewna do końca czy się udało. Jak na razie nie mam możliwości by jechać do lekarza bo mam małe 5 miesięczne dziecko i nie mam z kim go zostawić za bardzo.. 
 A w ogóle po jakim czasie zrobić test ciążowy po 2-3 tygodniach ??? czy mozna wcześniej, skoro w 5 tyg "poroniłam" ( mam taką nadzieję, że się udało) ?? 

Pozdrawiam
N.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zarejestrowany;92691]Wziąć dzisiaj jeszcze jedną dawkę arth ?? Czuje lekkie bóle brzucha krwawienie mam, ale lekkie. Jak pisałam wcześniej w nocy po 1 dawce zaczęłam krwawić, ale lekko, a po drugiej, dostałam biegunki, i coś ze mnie wyleciało, było spore krwawienie jednak nie takie intensywne tylko taki mocniejszy okres,  ale nie jestem pewna do końca czy się udało. Jak na razie nie mam możliwości by jechać do lekarza bo mam małe 5 miesięczne dziecko i nie mam z kim go zostawić za bardzo.. 
>  A w ogóle po jakim czasie zrobić test ciążowy po 2-3 tygodniach ??? czy mozna wcześniej, skoro w 5 tyg "poroniłam" ( mam taką nadzieję, że się udało) ?? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> N.


przecież Ci odpowiedziano o 12.17 

"Dawki trzeba brać bezwzględnie wszystkie.
Nie ma że krwawie to nie wezmę.
Ciąża to nie tylko zarodek, ale reż rozrosniete endometrium, które musi zostać usunięte Przez kurczaca się macice.

Nie radziła by. Ci czekać aż test ciążowy zrobi się negatywny, bo w razie niepowodzenia będziesz miała mniej czasu na kolejną próbę.
Zrób dwa testy beta hcg z krwi, z dwu dniowym odstępem czasu.
Jeśli wartości na wyniku będą spadać, ciąża została przerwana "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przecież Ci odpowiedziano o 12.17 
> 
> "Dawki trzeba brać bezwzględnie wszystkie.
> Nie ma że krwawie to nie wezmę.
> Ciąża to nie tylko zarodek, ale reż rozrosniete endometrium, które musi zostać usunięte Przez kurczaca się macice.
> 
> Nie radziła by. Ci czekać aż test ciążowy zrobi się negatywny, bo w razie niepowodzenia będziesz miała mniej czasu na kolejną próbę.
> Zrób dwa testy beta hcg z krwi, z dwu dniowym odstępem czasu.
> Jeśli wartości na wyniku będą spadać, ciąża została przerwana "


Ale chodzi mi o to , że skoro wczoraj nie wziełam 3 dawek tylko 2 to czy dzisiaj mam wziąć tą jedną, czy też 3 ???????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boszsz. 
Zaczekaj jeszcze parę godzin to już nawet nie Będzie sensu brać tej jednej. A co dopiero trzech

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boszsz. 
> Zaczekaj jeszcze parę godzin to już nawet nie Będzie sensu brać tej jednej. A co dopiero trzech


Na co mam czekać ?? 
Chodzi mi dokładnie o to, że wziełam dwie dawki wczoraj . Po pierwszej dostałam krwawienia , było mi duszno i bolał mnie brzuch. Po drugiej dawce dostałam biegunki i coś mi wyleciało. I czy mimo to mam dziś przyjąć jakąś dawkę by jeszcze sie oczyscic???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na co mam czekać ?? 
> Chodzi mi dokładnie o to, że wziełam dwie dawki wczoraj . Po pierwszej dostałam krwawienia , było mi duszno i bolał mnie brzuch. Po drugiej dawce dostałam biegunki i coś mi wyleciało. I czy mimo to mam dziś przyjąć jakąś dawkę by jeszcze sie oczyscic???


powinnas wziac od razu 3

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powinnas wziac od razu 3


ALe zasnęłam bo była to noc. Więc co teraz ?? Po godzinie 01 w nocy czyli po 2 dawce wyleciało mi coś, i do tego skrzepy różnej wielkości.. 
to 5 tc 
Mam na nowo wziąć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jagna.wala@o2.pl           sprzedam z apteki

----------


## aaaa

> Na co mam czekać ?? 
> Chodzi mi dokładnie o to, że wziełam dwie dawki wczoraj . Po pierwszej dostałam krwawienia , było mi duszno i bolał mnie brzuch. Po drugiej dawce dostałam biegunki i coś mi wyleciało. I czy mimo to mam dziś przyjąć jakąś dawkę by jeszcze sie oczyscic???


teraz juz nie bierz o ile nadal krwawisz. taki mocniejszy okres jak pisalas dobrze wrozy. teraz pewnie mniej leci ale jesli leci to dobrze. zrob jak najszybciej bata hcg lub usg. test sikany bedzie jeszcze kilkanascie dni pozytywny bo stezenie hormonu nie spada natychmiast.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> teraz juz nie bierz o ile nadal krwawisz. taki mocniejszy okres jak pisalas dobrze wrozy. teraz pewnie mniej leci ale jesli leci to dobrze. zrob jak najszybciej bata hcg lub usg. test sikany bedzie jeszcze kilkanascie dni pozytywny bo stezenie hormonu nie spada natychmiast.


ok dziekuje  :Smile:  we wtorek ide do gin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty koleżanko ze ZmartwychwstAłym zarodkiem.. 
Wpadlas drugi raz po prostu.  Który tydzień pokazywalo ostatnie usg? Zarodek miał tętno?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam nazywam się Ania. Widzę , że jest dziewczyna tutaj z podobną sytuacją do mojej, też wczoraj zażyłam Arthrotec, i krew poleciała po 1 dawce, po drugiej już coś ze mnie wyleciało do tego miałam wymioty , dzisiaj tej krwi za wiele nie poleciało, zmieniłam 2x tylko podpaske, a teraz nie leci nic , brzuch mnie pobolewa, ale niestety, na podpasce krwi nie ma, a jak się podcieram to jest kolor różowawy na papierze i też tego nie wiele ... Co to może znaczyc, czy jest to normalne ?? 

Pomóżcie proszę !! bo nie wiem co robić. Może mam zażyć jeszcze raz te dawki ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie. Ale jak najszybciej idź na usg bo wygląda na to ze źle się oczyszczasz.
Krwawic musisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. Ale jak najszybciej idź na usg bo wygląda na to ze źle się oczyszczasz.
> Krwawic musisz.


Mam przyjąć kolejną dawkę ?? Bo nie wiem już sama, do lekarza mam dopiero w środe  :Frown:  co mam robić ? Pomocy 
Krew jest, ale nie wielkiej ilości, ból brzucha jak przy miesiączce .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a i dodam jeszcze że to 6 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po 12 h także słabe bóle, krwawienie ale nie jakieś uciążliwe, już bez skrzepów. Zawsze okres u mnie konczyl sie po 2 dniach jeśli to jakaś podpowiedź. Po 3 dawce dwukrotnie chlusnęły ze mnie skrzepy iduże ilości krwi. Czy to dobrze, czy nie bardzo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po 2 dawce miałam chlust i strzępy. A dzisiaj nic. Minął 1 dzień od zażycia i krwawienie słabe teraz niewidoczne. ANia

----------


## aaaa

> Ja po 2 dawce miałam chlust i strzępy. A dzisiaj nic. Minął 1 dzień od zażycia i krwawienie słabe teraz niewidoczne. ANia


dwie dawki to bylo malo. wez znow dawke, powinna ruszyc to co utknelo. macica sie nie oczyszcza a powinna. jedna dawka 4 sztuki a jak nie bedzie efektu to po 3gidzinach nastepna. usg i tak wskazane nawet jak sie rozkreci.

nati
jak leci to dobrze, moze sie intensywnosc krwawiebia zwiekszac i zmniejszac. wyglada na to ze wszystko dobrze a usg potwierdzi. czekaj spokojnie na badanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzisiaj rano jak wstałam dostałam strasznych bóli pod brzuchem z prawej strony i krwi więcej poleciało, ale ból jest silny ledwo co mogę wstać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany;92782]dzisiaj rano jak wstałam dostałam strasznych bóli pod brzuchem z prawej strony i krwi więcej poleciało, ale ból jest silny ledwo co mogę wstać...Czy to dobrze ? co to może oznaczać ??

----------


## aaaa

> dzisiaj rano jak wstałam dostałam strasznych bóli pod brzuchem z prawej strony i krwi więcej poleciało, ale ból jest silny ledwo co mogę wstać...


bol oznacza ze macica chce cos wydalic a nie moze. jesli jestes ta osoba co wziela wczoraj dwie dawki to wez kolejna tak jak wczesniej pisalam.
 jezeli mimo srodkow przeciwbolowych bol bedzie bardzo silny do wieczora to rozwaz wizyte na izbie przyjec bo jesli macica z ponoca arthrotecu nie noze wydalic resztek to trzeba zadbac zeby sie stan zapalny nie zrobil.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
tel: 794 908 922, 
e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co zrobić?wczoraj o 16.20 wziełam pierwsza dawke,trzy godziny pózniej drugą,trzecią o 22,20 rozpusciłam pod językiem ale nie trzymałam 30 minut,bolał mnie brzuch,dostałam biegunki, ale jakiegos duzego krwawienia nie było i nie ma.owszem pokapało coś jak siadłam na kibelku a podpaska jest czysta co teraz zostało mi 8 tabletek czy poczekac jeden dzień czy włozyć do pochwy? ciąża jest lub była miedzy 5 a 6 tygodniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co zrobić?wczoraj o 16.20 wziełam pierwsza dawke,trzy godziny pózniej drugą,trzecią o 22,20 rozpusciłam pod językiem ale nie trzymałam 30 minut,bolał mnie brzuch,dostałam biegunki, ale jakiegos duzego krwawienia nie było i nie ma.owszem pokapało coś jak siadłam na kibelku a podpaska jest czysta co teraz zostało mi 8 tabletek czy poczekac jeden dzień czy włozyć do pochwy? ciąża jest lub była miedzy 5 a 6 tygodniem


Cóz radziłabym poczekać ok 2 dni w tym czasie zrobić badanie beta hcg lub iść do gina aby się przekonać czy doszło do poronienia czy moze poronienie jest nie całkowite lub nie nic się nie wydarzyło i ciąża nadal trwa. Ja myślę, że skoro takim wielkim i drakońskim wysiłkiem było trzymanie tabletek 30 minut pod językiem to raczej małe szanse że doszło do poronienia no może cudem coś drgnie dlatego pisałam aby się wstrzymać z braniem kolejnych przez ok. 2 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bol oznacza ze macica chce cos wydalic a nie moze. jesli jestes ta osoba co wziela wczoraj dwie dawki to wez kolejna tak jak wczesniej pisalam.
>  jezeli mimo srodkow przeciwbolowych bol bedzie bardzo silny do wieczora to rozwaz wizyte na izbie przyjec bo jesli macica z ponoca arthrotecu nie noze wydalic resztek to trzeba zadbac zeby sie stan zapalny nie zrobil.


Do gina mam we wtorek i wtedy pójdę, ból jest w miare znośny moge normalnie chodzić funkcjonować, a krwawienie też jest już intensywniejsze. ale najbardziej boli przy wstawaniu i siadaniu. Mogę przyjac jakieś tabletki typu ketonal, diclac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do gina mam we wtorek i wtedy pójdę, ból jest w miare znośny moge normalnie chodzić funkcjonować, a krwawienie też jest już intensywniejsze. ale najbardziej boli przy wstawaniu i siadaniu. Mogę przyjac jakieś tabletki typu ketonal, diclac?


Jak najbardziej ketonal tego drugiego nie polecam, możesz także stosować ibuprom, paracetamol leki z grupy niesteroidowych najlepiej czytaj na ulotkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny o 10 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę i po 30 min zostało mi dość sporo tej ciapy w buzi, tak jakby z 2 tabl. Czy tak powinno być że nie wszystko się wchłonie?? to co zostało to wyplułam razem z rdzeniami. Jestem w stanie trzymać dłużej, czy tak mam zrobić przy następnej dawce???  mam już niewielki ból w dole brzucha. Gośka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny o 10 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę i po 30 min zostało mi dość sporo tej ciapy w buzi, tak jakby z 2 tabl. Czy tak powinno być że nie wszystko się wchłonie?? to co zostało to wyplułam razem z rdzeniami. Jestem w stanie trzymać dłużej, czy tak mam zrobić przy następnej dawce???  mam już niewielki ból w dole brzucha. Gośka


powinnas wypluc te twarde rdzenie a reszte polknac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny o 10 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę i po 30 min zostało mi dość sporo tej ciapy w buzi, tak jakby z 2 tabl. Czy tak powinno być że nie wszystko się wchłonie?? to co zostało to wyplułam razem z rdzeniami. Jestem w stanie trzymać dłużej, czy tak mam zrobić przy następnej dawce???  mam już niewielki ból w dole brzucha. Gośka


Nie jest tak ze wszystko się wchłonie i w buzi nic nie zostanie. Wchłania się przez te pół godziny jak masz to pod językiem ale tak naprawdę zawsze coś zostaje na koniec, a nawet jeśli nie to dlatego że w trakcie połykałaś to ze śliną. Wszystko robisz dobrze, przy następnej dawce wyjmij te małe tabletki, a resztę środka który się rozpuścił możesz połknąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powinnas wziac od razu 3


Ale nie wzięłam bo jak już pisałam przysnęłam, a po dwóch dawkach już zaczęło się coś dziać, dzisiaj mam krwawienia i bóle z prawej strony a we wtorek idę do gina by sprawdzić czy jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte dantowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec forte dantowa@wp.pl


Elo Dana  :Big Grin:  jeszcze żeś oszustko nie sprzedała tego co ci sprzed półtora roku zostało??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Elo Dana  jeszcze żeś oszustko nie sprzedała tego co ci sprzed półtora roku zostało??


a co sprzedaje ta oszustka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , potrzebuje arthrotec z pewnego zrodla.

----------


## Nati

> Witam , potrzebuje arthrotec z pewnego zrodla.


ja też!  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czemu pozwalacie na wyłudzanie pieniędzy i oszustwa? Ja dostałam w 2 aptece do której poszłąm bez problemu bez recepty arthrotec, w 1 po prostu go nie było, bo też bym go dostała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co sprzedaje ta oszustka?


Nic. Wysyła niby że sprawdzeniem zawartości, poczym okazuje się że jednak tylko za pobraniem, ale już odbierasz bo zależy ci na czasie... A tam APAP

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czemu pozwalacie na wyłudzanie pieniędzy i oszustwa? Ja dostałam w 2 aptece do której poszłąm bez problemu bez recepty arthrotec, w 1 po prostu go nie było, bo też bym go dostała.


dlatego pytam o sprawdzone zrodło ;/ bo gdyby u mnie byłą taka mozliwosc zakupienia tego leku bez recepty to bym kupiła. Ale byłam w kilku aptekach -mieszkam w małej miejscowosci i nic. Pojechałam nawet do sąsiadującego miasta-większego i tez nic. Dlatego zazdroszcze, ze mogłas go dostać bez recepty. ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czemu pozwalacie na wyłudzanie pieniędzy i oszustwa? Ja dostałam w 2 aptece do której poszłąm bez problemu bez recepty arthrotec, w 1 po prostu go nie było, bo też bym go dostała.


Ja tez bylam w aptece i jakbym kupula to nie pisalabym ze potrzebuje;( mam juz dosc, psychiczna rozsypka)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam art jestem z gdanska odbior osobisty mozliwy , sama jestem po kuracji niedawnej pozdrawiam )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam w  aptece odsprzedam za 160,-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli możecie niech facet pójdzie, jemu szybciej sprzedadzą. A jeśli nie to nie liczyłabym na handlarzy, jednej się poszczęści a inna trafi na oszusta. Najlepiej woman on web

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeśli możecie niech facet pójdzie, jemu szybciej sprzedadzą. A jeśli nie to nie liczyłabym na handlarzy, jednej się poszczęści a inna trafi na oszusta. Najlepiej woman on web


dokladnie lepiej kupcie od wow ta macie pewnosc ze dostaniecie oryginalne tabletki a nie apap od oszustow warto poczekac te pare dni na przesylke niz dac sie oszukac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

514 422 475 pozozstalo mi po mojej kuracji wiec moge odsprzedac 
wiarygodna / mozliwy odb osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 514 422 475 pozozstalo mi po mojej kuracji wiec moge odsprzedac 
> wiarygodna / mozliwy odb osobisty


Ile zostało tobie tych tab?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile zostało tobie tych tab?


zostalo 12 bo tylko 8 wykorzystalam z 20 z opakowania i sie udało  :Smile: \

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile zostało tobie tych tab?


odpisałam Ci na maila. Jaka cena? talka-1990@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłaś w aptece ok50zł za całe opakowanie a teraz piszesz, że Ci zostało i chcesz je sprzedać za 160 rozumiem,że chcesz zarobić..ake tak właśnie działaja oszusci..gdybys była dziewczyna której zostały te tabl po "zabiegu" pewnie chciałabys tylko zwrotu kosztów. I wykorzystałąs 8 tabletek, bo wiesz, że dziewczyny potrzebuja 12stu, więc piszesz, ze własnie tyle Ci zostało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupiłaś w aptece ok50zł za całe opakowanie a teraz piszesz, że Ci zostało i chcesz je sprzedać za 160 rozumiem,że chcesz zarobić..ake tak właśnie działaja oszusci..gdybys była dziewczyna której zostały te tabl po "zabiegu" pewnie chciałabys tylko zwrotu kosztów. I wykorzystałąs 8 tabletek, bo wiesz, że dziewczyny potrzebuja 12stu, więc piszesz, ze własnie tyle Ci zostało


Słuchaj , tak ale niezle musialam sie nalazic by dostac recepte i nasciemniac ... po drugie , do usuniecia nawet 6 dziala bo tak miala moja siostra , robie to 2 raz za 1 razem za tabletki od pseudo lekarza zaplacilam 800 zł niby z ru ...a to normaLNE ZE CHCE ZAROBIC ... musialam sie niezle nakombinowac by dostac recepte badania usg bety po wiec chce troszke sie odkukac ...po tym co przeszlam ! proste

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupiłaś w aptece ok50zł za całe opakowanie a teraz piszesz, że Ci zostało i chcesz je sprzedać za 160 rozumiem,że chcesz zarobić..ake tak właśnie działaja oszusci..gdybys była dziewczyna której zostały te tabl po "zabiegu" pewnie chciałabys tylko zwrotu kosztów. I wykorzystałąs 8 tabletek, bo wiesz, że dziewczyny potrzebuja 12stu, więc piszesz, ze własnie tyle Ci zostało


tez sadze ze to oszustka bo normalna dziewczyna by wziela te 12 tak jak trzeba a ona pewnie kupuje o kilka opakowan za 50 zl i tak sciemnia  ze jej akurat 12 zostalo i sprzedaje za 160 zl? troche przesada jakby jej naprawde zostalo to by sprzedala za 50 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchaj , tak ale niezle musialam sie nalazic by dostac recepte i nasciemniac ... po drugie , do usuniecia nawet 6 dziala bo tak miala moja siostra , robie to 2 raz za 1 razem za tabletki od pseudo lekarza zaplacilam 800 zł niby z ru ...a to normaLNE ZE CHCE ZAROBIC ... musialam sie niezle nakombinowac by dostac recepte badania usg bety po wiec chce troszke sie odkukac ...po tym co przeszlam ! proste


odkuc  ? ale po czym ? nikt z nas ci nie pomagasl zajsc w ciaze i chodzic do lekarza
jestes zwykla oszustka moze jeszcze powiedz ze wystarcza 4 szt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zreszta sama chcialam kupic w necie zadna dziewczyna nie sprzeda ci za 30-50 zł w życiu !!! normalne ze ktos chce zarobic a sprzedaje taniej niz ogloszeniodawcy bo art jest i po 200/250 czy 300 wow 
co ty myslisz ze co chwile laTAM PO TE RECEPTY DO SWOJEJ LEKARKI ? udalo sie recepta na mame ...zostalo 12  ale co z tego ... po 6 tabletkach mega krwotok szpital  dobralam jeszcze 2 ... wiec co za zdziwienie ze akurat z 20 zostalo 12 ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchaj , tak ale niezle musialam sie nalazic by dostac recepte i nasciemniac ... po drugie , do usuniecia nawet 6 dziala bo tak miala moja siostra , robie to 2 raz za 1 razem za tabletki od pseudo lekarza zaplacilam 800 zł niby z ru ...a to normaLNE ZE CHCE ZAROBIC ... musialam sie niezle nakombinowac by dostac recepte badania usg bety po wiec chce troszke sie odkukac ...po tym co przeszlam ! proste


hhhe piszesz to tak jakby to ktos inny byl odpowiedzialny za to ze zaszlas w ciaze i musialas chodzic po aptekach i teraz masz pretensje nie wiadomo do kogo oszustko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sześc dziewczyny. Jestem już po 2 o 13godz i 3 o 16godz dawce. Po drugiej dawce bardzo silne bóle brzucha takie na granicy wytrzymania i stan podgorączkowy, który nadal trzyma i mam jeszcze dreszcze....... ale sprawa wygląda tak że nie mam żadnego krwawienia....czy to jeszcze za wcześnie? mam cierpliwie czekać aż się rozwinie bo bardzo się martwię. Gosia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odkuc  ? ale po czym ? nikt z nas ci nie pomagasl zajsc w ciaze i chodzic do lekarza
> jestes zwykla oszustka moze jeszcze powiedz ze wystarcza 4 szt?


jak moge tb udowodnic ze nie jestem oszustka ? ;D uwierz mi ze mojej siostrze 6 starczylo w 5 tyg bo mega skurczy dostala a ja tak mialam po 8 i w szpitalu wyladowalam ... nikt ci darmo tabletek nie odda ...skoro tak latwo to sama idz po recepte i do apteki  :Smile:  powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zreszta sama chcialam kupic w necie zadna dziewczyna nie sprzeda ci za 30-50 zł w życiu !!! normalne ze ktos chce zarobic a sprzedaje taniej niz ogloszeniodawcy bo art jest i po 200/250 czy 300 wow 
> co ty myslisz ze co chwile laTAM PO TE RECEPTY DO SWOJEJ LEKARKI ? udalo sie recepta na mame ...zostalo 12  ale co z tego ... po 6 tabletkach mega krwotok szpital  dobralam jeszcze 2 ... wiec co za zdziwienie ze akurat z 20 zostalo 12 ...


tak tak pogadaj sobie jeszcze gdyby mi zostalo sprzedalabym za 50 zl moim zdaniem na czyms takim  nie powinno sie zarabiac i wyciagac od kogos 160 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak moge tb udowodnic ze nie jestem oszustka ? ;D uwierz mi ze mojej siostrze 6 starczylo w 5 tyg bo mega skurczy dostala a ja tak mialam po 8 i w szpitalu wyladowalam ... nikt ci darmo tabletek nie odda ...skoro tak latwo to sama idz po recepte i do apteki  powodzenia


akurat nie jest to trudne do zdobycia wystarczy pochodzic po aptekach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sześc dziewczyny. Jestem już po 2 o 13godz i 3 o 16godz dawce. Po drugiej dawce bardzo silne bóle brzucha takie na granicy wytrzymania i stan podgorączkowy, który nadal trzyma i mam jeszcze dreszcze....... ale sprawa wygląda tak że nie mam żadnego krwawienia....czy to jeszcze za wcześnie? mam cierpliwie czekać aż się rozwinie bo bardzo się martwię. Gosia


poczekaj krwawienie moze ci sie zaczac pozniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hhhe piszesz to tak jakby to ktos inny byl odpowiedzialny za to ze zaszlas w ciaze i musialas chodzic po aptekach i teraz masz pretensje nie wiadomo do kogo oszustko



mojej ciazy juz nie ma ;D a zreszta to moja sprawa dlaczego i po co to zrobilam , to szok jest i wielka trauma ...wiec skoro nie wiesz to nigdy przez to nie przechodzilas  :Smile: 
i nie obrazaj nikogo nie znajac go od oszustów ... chodz sb w ciazy i urodz  skoro 160 to ci duzo  :Smile: ... ja juz dziecko mam i wiecej nie chce miec !!!proste  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mojej ciazy juz nie ma ;D a zreszta to moja sprawa dlaczego i po co to zrobilam , to szok jest i wielka trauma ...wiec skoro nie wiesz to nigdy przez to nie przechodzilas 
> i nie obrazaj nikogo nie znajac go od oszustów ... chodz sb w ciazy i urodz  skoro 160 to ci duzo ... ja juz dziecko mam i wiecej nie chce miec !!!proste


nie ja nie jestem w ciazy dziecko w sumie to niezla rodzinka jak i siostra usunela ciaze. ciekawe czy mamusia wie?

----------


## aaaa

Hej, potrzebuje pilnie tabletek. Odbiór najlepiej osobisty moze byc woj.wielkopolskie,lubuskie,dolnośląskie. Czekam na odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hejka ja kupilam z neta z ogloszenia a jednak okazało sie po badaiach krwi ze nie jestem w ciazy moge za te same kwote odsprzedac dałam 180 z wysyłka oryginalny arthrotec 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ja nie jestem w ciazy dziecko w sumie to niezla rodzinka jak i siostra usunela ciaze. ciekawe czy mamusia wie?


co ty piszesz ja mam 30 lat meza 7 letnia core a siostra ma 28 i nie chce nigdy dzieci a zaszla na antykoncepcji wiec co ty pieprzysz ;p ;D  a mamy nie mam - nie zyje ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co ty piszesz ja mam 30 lat meza 7 letnia core a siostra ma 28 i nie chce nigdy dzieci a zaszla na antykoncepcji wiec co ty pieprzysz ;p ;D  a mamy nie mam - nie zyje ...


dobra wez oszustko zostaw sobie lepiej to co ci zostalo bo po twoich wypowiedziach widac ze niedlugo znowu zajdziesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mogłabyś zejsc trochę z ceny? tak do 100? mysle, ze za 12 tabletek to uczciwa propozycja zwroca ci sie koszty całego opakowania i jeszcze zostanie ci 50 zł, Skoro sama przez to przeszłaś to wiesz jak ciezko jest zdobyc receptę i zaufanego, uczciwego sprzedawce. A mi zostało juz po tych przejsciach niestety mało kasy i mało czasu. Czekam na odpowiedz. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mogłabyś zejsc trochę z ceny? tak do 100? mysle, ze za 12 tabletek to uczciwa propozycja zwroca ci sie koszty całego opakowania i jeszcze zostanie ci 50 zł, Skoro sama przez to przeszłaś to wiesz jak ciezko jest zdobyc receptę i zaufanego, uczciwego sprzedawce. A mi zostało juz po tych przejsciach niestety mało kasy i mało czasu. Czekam na odpowiedz. Pozdrawiam


nie zgodzi sie przeciez to oszustka jej zalezy tylko na kasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli zejdziesz ze 160 do 100 to byłabym zainteresowana juz! a w ciaze zaszłam(bo zaraz napiszesz, ze na tym sie nie oszczedza) przez to ze zawiodł sr. antykoncepcyjny i gdyby nie to, ze u mnie w pieprzonym szpitalu zaden lekarz nie chciał mi wypisac recepty na escapelle to pewnie nie byłąbym w ciazy. A na prywatna wizyte u ginekologa  nie było mnie stac. I chodziłam po kazdej aptece mowie o swojej miejscowosci i nikt nie chciał sprzedać escapelle bez recepty a  ella one niby nie było na magazynie. ..;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobra wez oszustko zostaw sobie lepiej to co ci zostalo bo po twoich wypowiedziach widac ze niedlugo znowu zajdziesz


 nie znasz mnie nie oceniaj  :Smile:  a zreszta wisi mi to i powiewa ;D
przyjmij lekarstwa na swoja schizofrenie ... dziewczynko 
ktos kto potrzebuje to kupi za 160 nie bd wybrzydzal   :Smile: 
bo kosztuje to troche zachodu ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jesli zejdziesz ze 160 do 100 to byłabym zainteresowana juz! a w ciaze zaszłam(bo zaraz napiszesz, ze na tym sie nie oszczedza) przez to ze zawiodł sr. antykoncepcyjny i gdyby nie to, ze u mnie w pieprzonym szpitalu zaden lekarz nie chciał mi wypisac recepty na escapelle to pewnie nie byłąbym w ciazy. A na prywatna wizyte u ginekologa  nie było mnie stac. I chodziłam po kazdej aptece mowie o swojej miejscowosci i nikt nie chciał sprzedać escapelle bez recepty a  ella one niby nie było na magazynie. ..;/


u nie tez zawiodla antykoncepcja ...niestety ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie znasz mnie nie oceniaj  a zreszta wisi mi to i powiewa ;D
> przyjmij lekarstwa na swoja schizofrenie ... dziewczynko 
> ktos kto potrzebuje to kupi za 160 nie bd wybrzydzal  
> bo kosztuje to troche zachodu ...


taka jestes madra? to sprzedaj tej dziewczynie za 100 zl
skoro twierdzisz ze przez to przeszlas to wiesz co ona czuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie znasz mnie nie oceniaj  a zreszta wisi mi to i powiewa ;D
> przyjmij lekarstwa na swoja schizofrenie ... dziewczynko 
> ktos kto potrzebuje to kupi za 160 nie bd wybrzydzal  
> bo kosztuje to troche zachodu ...


ok skoro nie jestes oszustka masz paragon z apteki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok skoro nie jestes oszustka masz paragon z apteki?


mam  :Smile: paragon no i co z tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ja juz jestem po pierwszej dawce o 13 następną wzielam o 16  pobolał trochę brzuch i guzik cisza . Mam nadzieję ze się uda. A receptę zdobylam od starszej zaufanej sąsiadki i kosztowalo mnie to 37 zl . Trzymajcie kciuki bo jak się uda to resztę od dam komuś w prezencie .bo wiem co znaczą nerwy związane z malym problemem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widzisz oszustko normalna dziewczyna chce oddac i to za darmo!
a ty ? chcesz 3 razy wiecej jestes zalosna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> widzisz oszustko normalna dziewczyna chce oddac i to za darmo!
> a ty ? chcesz 3 razy wiecej jestes zalosna



wiesz co gdyby wizyty u lekarza nie kosztowaly mnie 300 zł i 2*37 beta hcg to tez bym za darmo oddala ... ale mam core n A UTRZYMANIU I ZERO PIENIAZKOW NA SWIETA ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> widzisz oszustko normalna dziewczyna chce oddac i to za darmo!
> a ty ? chcesz 3 razy wiecej jestes zalosna


KAZDY BY TAK CHCIAL ZA DARMO - alez ty mądra ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiesz co gdyby wizyty u lekarza nie kosztowaly mnie 300 zł i 2*37 beta hcg to tez bym za darmo oddala ... ale mam core n A UTRZYMANIU I ZERO PIENIAZKOW NA SWIETA ...


ale kogo obchodzi ze nie masz pieniedzy? w ciaze nikt nie kazal ci zajsc nie zmuszal cie wiec pretensje miej jedynie do siebie a jak sie nie ma kasy to nie robi sie kolejnych dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bym sprzedala za jakies 50 zl jakby mi zostalo 160 zl to juz przesada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale kogo obchodzi ze nie masz pieniedzy? w ciaze nikt nie kazal ci zajsc nie zmuszal cie wiec pretensje miej jedynie do siebie a jak sie nie ma kasy to nie robi sie kolejnych dzieci


to na chuj drazysz temat  :Smile:  nie jestes zainteresowana to sie nie udzielaj  :Smile: 
i tepa dziewucho pisalam ze antykoncepcja zawiodla (zaszlam na tabletkach anty) - ja sie nie prosilam !!! idiotko !!! i mam prawo sprzedac za ile tylko mi sie podoba i .uj ci do tego !!!
za darmo to po lodach boli gardło ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to na chuj drazysz temat  nie jestes zainteresowana to sie nie udzielaj 
> i tepa dziewucho pisalam ze antykoncepcja zawiodla (zaszlam na tabletkach anty) - ja sie nie prosilam !!! idiotko !!! i mam prawo sprzedac za ile tylko mi sie podoba i .uj ci do tego !!!
> za darmo to po lodach boli gardło ;D


jakbys robila lody to bys nie zaszla dziewczynko
wracaj do nauki bo gimbaza w poniedzialek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakbys robila lody to bys nie zaszla dziewczynko
> wracaj do nauki bo gimbaza w poniedzialek


milej nauki ja wlasnie magisterke koncze ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> milej nauki ja wlasnie magisterke koncze ;D


hahha jasne powodzenia idz usun kolejna ciaze i oszukuj nastepne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nikogo niepotepiam ze mu brak kasy sama mam 3 dzieci ale napisalam ze od dam( jak się juz uda ) bo niestety jestem typem czlowieka ktory lubi pomagac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nikogo niepotepiam ze mu brak kasy sama mam 3 dzieci ale napisalam ze od dam( jak się juz uda ) bo niestety jestem typem czlowieka ktory lubi pomagac


ja tez bym pomogla juz nawet jakbys sprzedala za tyle za ile kupilas. 
nie rozumiem jak mozna na tym chciec zarabiac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mogłabys załatwic mi tą receptę? oczywsicie nie za darmo. Na pewno sie jakos dogadamy. Ja juz poprostu nie mam sił   :Frown:  a ta dziewczyna co oferuje te tabl za 160 to oszustka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchaj z recepta będzie problem bo moglby się lekarz zorientować . Ale mi ssie zaczelo a wzielam tylko 6 wiec jest nadzieja ze zostanie .tylko namiary jakieś na ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nikogo niepotepiam ze mu brak kasy sama mam 3 dzieci ale napisalam ze od dam( jak się juz uda ) bo niestety jestem typem czlowieka ktory lubi pomagac


to ja tez chetnie przyjme  :Smile:  za free ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a prawda jest taka ze pozniej i tak zamawiaja z wow za 350 to samo  :Smile:  
tez przy swojej udanej kuracji najchetniej bym kupila za bezcen czyli 50 z apteki ale to graniczy z cudem wiec powiem wam tak dziewczyny ... jesli ktos chce szybko pozbyc sie klopotu to da i te 200/250 i zamowi ze sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zapłata ... ja za swoje z tad z nr juz nie pamietam od kogo kupilam 12 arthrotecu za 180 zł i nie zaluje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszukalam kogos?nie wiec wypraszam sobie te obelgi,nie jestem tu po to zeby sie klocic a tymbardziej mnie obrazac?zrobilam komus cos zlego pytam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiec nie objerzdzajcie dziewczyny ktora chce sprtzedac za 160 moze faktycznie jest w kiepskiej sytuacji ...a polska to taki kraj ze kazdy chce zrobic interes ... wiec nie ma co sie dziwic ... ja bym za darmo nie oddala jak bym kupila za 200/300 od kogos ... to od czlowieka zalezy ...  zycze wam udanych kuracji i pozbycie sie problemu i nie wyzywajcie sie od oszustow skoro nikt Was nie oszukal tylko ... laska zaproponowala ...ze akurat ma ...
Sandra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z wow mozesz negocjowac cene mozesz nawet za 200 zl zamowic i masz pewnosc co do oryginalnosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiec nie objerzdzajcie dziewczyny ktora chce sprtzedac za 160 moze faktycznie jest w kiepskiej sytuacji ...a polska to taki kraj ze kazdy chce zrobic interes ... wiec nie ma co sie dziwic ... ja bym za darmo nie oddala jak bym kupila za 200/300 od kogos ... to od czlowieka zalezy ...  zycze wam udanych kuracji i pozbycie sie problemu i nie wyzywajcie sie od oszustow skoro nikt Was nie oszukal tylko ... laska zaproponowala ...ze akurat ma ...
> Sandra


tak tylko ona kupila za 50 zl a teraz chce 160 zl to juz przegiecie jakies

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiec nie objerzdzajcie dziewczyny ktora chce sprtzedac za 160 moze faktycznie jest w kiepskiej sytuacji ...a polska to taki kraj ze kazdy chce zrobic interes ... wiec nie ma co sie dziwic ... ja bym za darmo nie oddala jak bym kupila za 200/300 od kogos ... to od czlowieka zalezy ...  zycze wam udanych kuracji i pozbycie sie problemu i nie wyzywajcie sie od oszustow skoro nikt Was nie oszukal tylko ... laska zaproponowala ...ze akurat ma ...
> Sandra


jak jest w kiepskiej sytuacji niech sie za robote wezmie a nie orbi dzieci a potem je usuwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z wow mozesz negocjowac cene mozesz nawet za 200 zl zamowic i masz pewnosc co do oryginalnosci


ja tam nie wiem mam znajoma co tym handluje i za 12 bierze 170/180 a za 20 230/250 - z odbiorem osobistym 
sa to leki prosto z hurtowni 
z opakowaniem i ulotka / oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tam nie wiem mam znajoma co tym handluje i za 12 bierze 170/180 a za 20 230/250 - z odbiorem osobistym 
> sa to leki prosto z hurtowni 
> z opakowaniem i ulotka / oryginalne


tylko czekac az ja zlapia jak kradnie z hurtowni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak jest w kiepskiej sytuacji niech sie za robote wezmie a nie orbi dzieci a potem je usuwa


a czy to twoja sprawa ? po co kogos jechac ? moze tb to sprawia przyjemnosc skad wiesz ze nie pracuje ... 
ja bym sie wstydzila kogos oczerniac nie znajac tej osoby 
Sandra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko czekac az ja zlapia jak kradnie z hurtowni


leki sa kupowane w hurtowni przez jej znajomego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak sie dajecie ze az was zal
ruszcie dupy przejdzcie sie po aptekach i bedziecie mialy za 50zl ale po co skoro lepiej zaplacic komus z internetu pare stow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy to twoja sprawa ? po co kogos jechac ? moze tb to sprawia przyjemnosc skad wiesz ze nie pracuje ... 
> ja bym sie wstydzila kogos oczerniac nie znajac tej osoby 
> Sandra


a ona co robi ? chce  z kogos wyciagnac kase

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak sie dajecie ze az was zal
> ruszcie dupy przejdzcie sie po aptekach i bedziecie mialy za 50zl ale po co skoro lepiej zaplacic komus z internetu pare stow


albo poprosic rodzinna o recepte i z głowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ona co robi ? chce  z kogos wyciagnac kase


ale boli cie to ? kupujesz od niej ? wezcie wyluzujcie dziewczyny po co sie denerwowac niepotrzebnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> albo poprosic rodzinna o recepte i z głowy


albo babcie dziadka sasiada jest tyle mozliwosci a wy wolicie tym oszustom dac zarabiac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale boli cie to ? kupujesz od niej ? wezcie wyluzujcie dziewczyny po co sie denerwowac niepotrzebnie


tak boli mnie to ze chce kogos oszukac jedna sie pytala wczesniej czy jej za 100 zl sprzeda i cisza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak boli mnie to ze chce kogos oszukac jedna sie pytala wczesniej czy jej za 100 zl sprzeda i cisza


skad wiesz ze jej nie sprzeda za 100 / nie kazdy tu jest 24 na dobe  :Smile:  
ja tam cudzymi sprawami nigdy sie nie przejmowalam - kazdy martwi sie o wlasna dupe , jedne chca za darmo inne zaplaca i 400 byle by bylo po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skad wiesz ze jej nie sprzeda za 100 / nie kazdy tu jest 24 na dobe  
> ja tam cudzymi sprawami nigdy sie nie przejmowalam - kazdy martwi sie o wlasna dupe , jedne chca za darmo inne zaplaca i 400 byle by bylo po wszystkim


za 400 to kupisz pewne tabletki z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak boli mnie to ze chce kogos oszukac jedna sie pytala wczesniej czy jej za 100 zl sprzeda i cisza


mnie tez inni nie obchodza 
wazne ze ja nie mam takich problemow :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mnie tez inni nie obchodza 
> wazne ze ja nie mam takich problemow :-)


ja tez nie mam problemow ale nienawidze oszustow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za 400 to kupisz pewne tabletki z wow


wiem  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez nie mam problemow ale nienawidze oszustow


nie tobie oceniac te osoby jak bys miala mozliwosc stalego dostepu do leku zaloze sie ze tez bys tym handlowala  i zapewne z zyskiem dla ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie tobie oceniac te osoby jak bys miala mozliwosc stalego dostepu do leku zaloze sie ze tez bys tym handlowala  i zapewne z zyskiem dla ciebie


nie nie handlowalabym nie jestem osoba ktora moze zarabiac na czyims nieszczesciu i oszukiwaniu ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez nie mam problemow ale nienawidze oszustow


najlepiej to niech urodza i wezma odpowiedzialnosc , chce usowac niech buli jak dla mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepiej to niech urodza i wezma odpowiedzialnosc , chce usowac niech buli jak dla mnie


z całym szacunkiem popieram - Niech płaca za głupote !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktos sprzed art w rozsądnej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

za 150 10 tabletek odsprzedam - kupilam z neta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ma ktos sprzed art w rozsądnej cenie?


idz do apteki dziewczyno za 50 zl 20 tabletek kupisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> idz do apteki dziewczyno za 50 zl 20 tabletek kupisz


najlepiej poslij swojego faceta bedzie łatwiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja we wtorek idę do gina jak się dowiem co i jak i jeśli wszystko poszło dobrze, i poroniłam będę miała 12 tab arthrotecu prosto z apteki do oddania, wyślę pocztą no chyba że ktoś by się pofatygował i przyjechał do Olsztyna po odbiór  :Smile: . Recepte wypisała lekarka,  i jako że ja dałam niecałe 50 zł , to mogę oddać za darmo, po co mam proponować sumy z kosmosu skoro sama dałam grosze .. Może mi nie uwierzycie i uznacie za oszustkę, ale mam taki charakter. We wtorek wstawie tu info jak mi poszło i wtedy wzmianke o tabletkach. One będą w oryginalnym opakowaniu jak już mówiłam 12 tabletek (3 dawki po 4 ) z ulotką która była w środku opakowania. 


P.S mam nadzieje że się udało  :Smile:  i będę mogła pomóc komuś kto jest w potrzebie, Ja rozumiem, że jest problem z załatwieniem recepty, a w necie większość osób to oszuści, ale to nie Ja. Jestem wyrozumiałam i nie skąpa na pieniądze, może nie zarabiam kokosów i by się kasa przydała, ale wole oddać za darmo wiedząc , że ktoś potrzebuje pomocy... 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :Smile:  
We wtorek dam znać co i jak , oraz kontakt do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja we wtorek idę do gina jak się dowiem co i jak i jeśli wszystko poszło dobrze, i poroniłam będę miała 12 tab arthrotecu prosto z apteki do oddania, wyślę pocztą no chyba że ktoś by się pofatygował i przyjechał do Olsztyna po odbiór . Recepte wypisała lekarka,  i jako że ja dałam niecałe 50 zł , to mogę oddać za darmo, po co mam proponować sumy z kosmosu skoro sama dałam grosze .. Może mi nie uwierzycie i uznacie za oszustkę, ale mam taki charakter. We wtorek wstawie tu info jak mi poszło i wtedy wzmianke o tabletkach. One będą w oryginalnym opakowaniu jak już mówiłam 12 tabletek (3 dawki po 4 ) z ulotką która była w środku opakowania. 
> 
> 
> P.S mam nadzieje że się udało  i będę mogła pomóc komuś kto jest w potrzebie, Ja rozumiem, że jest problem z załatwieniem recepty, a w necie większość osób to oszuści, ale to nie Ja. Jestem wyrozumiałam i nie skąpa na pieniądze, może nie zarabiam kokosów i by się kasa przydała, ale wole oddać za darmo wiedząc , że ktoś potrzebuje pomocy... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie  
> We wtorek dam znać co i jak , oraz kontakt do siebie


a mozna zamowic jak by co sa mi bardzo potrzebne 
Ewa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a mozna zamowic jak by co sa mi bardzo potrzebne 
> Ewa


Można zamówić, ale ostateczna odpowiedź będzie we wtorek, jak na razie info jest wstępne, ale jak coś to mogę wysłać zdjęcia na e-mail abyś miała pewność, że to nie żaden fałsz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktos art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja we wtorek idę do gina jak się dowiem co i jak i jeśli wszystko poszło dobrze, i poroniłam będę miała 12 tab arthrotecu prosto z apteki do oddania, wyślę pocztą no chyba że ktoś by się pofatygował i przyjechał do Olsztyna po odbiór . Recepte wypisała lekarka,  i jako że ja dałam niecałe 50 zł , to mogę oddać za darmo, po co mam proponować sumy z kosmosu skoro sama dałam grosze .. Może mi nie uwierzycie i uznacie za oszustkę, ale mam taki charakter. We wtorek wstawie tu info jak mi poszło i wtedy wzmianke o tabletkach. One będą w oryginalnym opakowaniu jak już mówiłam 12 tabletek (3 dawki po 4 ) z ulotką która była w środku opakowania. 
> 
> 
> P.S mam nadzieje że się udało  i będę mogła pomóc komuś kto jest w potrzebie, Ja rozumiem, że jest problem z załatwieniem recepty, a w necie większość osób to oszuści, ale to nie Ja. Jestem wyrozumiałam i nie skąpa na pieniądze, może nie zarabiam kokosów i by się kasa przydała, ale wole oddać za darmo wiedząc , że ktoś potrzebuje pomocy... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie  
> We wtorek dam znać co i jak , oraz kontakt do siebie


Hej, drugi tydzien prosze dziewczyny o jakies namiary na uczciwego sprzedawce i nic ;/ Wiem, ze juz "Ewa" zamówiła u Cb to co Ci zostanie,ale czy byłaby szansa na załatwien ie recepty? oczywsicie za jakąś rozsądną kwotę? Prosze pomóż. Czasu zostało juz coraz mniej. ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, drugi tydzien prosze dziewczyny o jakies namiary na uczciwego sprzedawce i nic ;/ Wiem, ze juz "Ewa" zamówiła u Cb to co Ci zostanie,ale czy byłaby szansa na załatwien ie recepty? oczywsicie za jakąś rozsądną kwotę? Prosze pomóż. Czasu zostało juz coraz mniej. ;(



Postaram się coś zdziałać i dam znać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Można zamówić, ale ostateczna odpowiedź będzie we wtorek, jak na razie info jest wstępne, ale jak coś to mogę wysłać zdjęcia na e-mail abyś miała pewność, że to nie żaden fałsz


dobrze  :Smile:  podaje maila 
filusiamilusia@interia.pl
jejku jesli by sie potwierdzilo byla bym bardzo wdzieczna

----------


## sky

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;92914]Ja we wtorek idę do gina jak się dowiem co i jak i jeśli wszystko poszło dobrze, i poroniłam będę miała 12 tab arthrotecu prosto z apteki do oddania, wyślę pocztą no chyba że ktoś by się pofatygował i przyjechał do Olsztyna po odbiór  :Smile: . Recepte wypisała lekarka,  i jako że ja dałam niecałe 50 zł , to mogę oddać za darmo, po co mam proponować sumy z kosmosu skoro sama dałam grosze .. Może mi nie uwierzycie i uznacie za oszustkę, ale mam taki charakter. We wtorek wstawie tu info jak mi poszło i wtedy wzmianke o tabletkach. One będą w oryginalnym opakowaniu jak już mówiłam 12 tabletek (3 dawki po 4 ) z ulotką która była w środku opakowania. 


P.S mam nadzieje że się udało  :Smile:  i będę mogła pomóc komuś kto jest w potrzebie, Ja rozumiem, że jest problem z załatwieniem recepty, a w necie większość osób to oszuści, ale to nie Ja. Jestem wyrozumiałam i nie skąpa na pieniądze, może nie zarabiam kokosów i by się kasa przydała, ale wole oddać za darmo wiedząc , że ktoś potrzebuje pomocy... 

Tu zdjęcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobrze  podaje maila 
> filusiamilusia@interia.pl
> jejku jesli by sie potwierdzilo byla bym bardzo wdzieczna


filusiamilusia.... ten mail to moj mail Ewa 
jak bys chciala poslac zdjecia bd wdzieczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=sky;92922]


> Ja we wtorek idę do gina jak się dowiem co i jak i jeśli wszystko poszło dobrze, i poroniłam będę miała 12 tab arthrotecu prosto z apteki do oddania, wyślę pocztą no chyba że ktoś by się pofatygował i przyjechał do Olsztyna po odbiór . Recepte wypisała lekarka,  i jako że ja dałam niecałe 50 zł , to mogę oddać za darmo, po co mam proponować sumy z kosmosu skoro sama dałam grosze .. Może mi nie uwierzycie i uznacie za oszustkę, ale mam taki charakter. We wtorek wstawie tu info jak mi poszło i wtedy wzmianke o tabletkach. One będą w oryginalnym opakowaniu jak już mówiłam 12 tabletek (3 dawki po 4 ) z ulotką która była w środku opakowania. 
> 
> 
> P.S mam nadzieje że się udało  i będę mogła pomóc komuś kto jest w potrzebie, Ja rozumiem, że jest problem z załatwieniem recepty, a w necie większość osób to oszuści, ale to nie Ja. Jestem wyrozumiałam i nie skąpa na pieniądze, może nie zarabiam kokosów i by się kasa przydała, ale wole oddać za darmo wiedząc , że ktoś potrzebuje pomocy... 
> 
> Tu zdjęcie


dziekuje za zdjecie tu

----------


## sky

Zdjęcie dałam tu ,ale na maila też wysyłam
Fotkę dałam dla osób które nie wierzą. Ale ty byłaś pierwsza  :Smile:  więc w razie co tabsy są Twoje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdjęcie dałam tu ,ale na maila też wysyłam
> Fotkę dałam dla osób które nie wierzą. Ale ty byłaś pierwsza  więc w razie co tabsy są Twoje


 jejku bardzo dziekuje i czekam na potwierdzenie
ewa

----------


## sky

na maila też wysłałam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na maila też wysłałam


dziekuje  :Smile:

----------


## aaaa

> Ja we wtorek idę do gina jak się dowiem co i jak i jeśli wszystko poszło dobrze, i poroniłam będę miała 12 tab arthrotecu prosto z apteki do oddania, wyślę pocztą no chyba że ktoś by się pofatygował i przyjechał do Olsztyna po odbiór . Recepte wypisała lekarka,  i jako że ja dałam niecałe 50 zł , to mogę oddać za darmo, po co mam proponować sumy z kosmosu skoro sama dałam grosze .. Może mi nie uwierzycie i uznacie za oszustkę, ale mam taki charakter. We wtorek wstawie tu info jak mi poszło i wtedy wzmianke o tabletkach. One będą w oryginalnym opakowaniu jak już mówiłam 12 tabletek (3 dawki po 4 ) z ulotką która była w środku opakowania. 
> 
> 
> P.S mam nadzieje że się udało  i będę mogła pomóc komuś kto jest w potrzebie, Ja rozumiem, że jest problem z załatwieniem recepty, a w necie większość osób to oszuści, ale to nie Ja. Jestem wyrozumiałam i nie skąpa na pieniądze, może nie zarabiam kokosów i by się kasa przydała, ale wole oddać za darmo wiedząc , że ktoś potrzebuje pomocy... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie  
> We wtorek dam znać co i jak , oraz kontakt do siebie


I to sie nazywa pomoc !  kobieta kobiecie powinna pomóc a nie żerować na nieszczesciu. Gratuluje i zycze zebys trafiala na swojej drodze na same zyczliwe osoby, takie jak Ty  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Postaram się coś zdziałać i dam znać


byłabym wdzięczna. Może być recepta lub tabletki całe opakowanie. Napisz tylko cene. Czekam na odp w sprawie tabetek talka-1990@wp.pl i życzę powodzenia aby się wszystko udało!  :Wink:

----------


## sky

> I to sie nazywa pomoc !  kobieta kobiecie powinna pomóc a nie żerować na nieszczesciu. Gratuluje i zycze zebys trafiala na swojej drodze na same zyczliwe osoby, takie jak Ty


A dziękuję  :Smile:  Myślę , że mamy takie czasy , ludzie chcą po prostu zarobić na czym kolwiek. A dawać po 160-400 zł za np 8 tabletek, gdzie w aptece nie całe 50 zł za 20 tabl, to niektórzy mają wygórowane ceny. Po co brać pieniądze za coś co jest napoczęte, tego nie rozumiem. Warto Pomagać :P

----------


## sky

Ah i jeszcze. w razie sie wszystko powiedzie wyślę poleconym (kosztów i opłat też za przesyłkę nie wezmę) jeżeli chodzi o wysyłkę, chyba że mieszkasz Olsztyn okolice, to wtedy osobiście  :Smile:

----------


## sky

co do ceny to jak mi się uda, to będzie tylko za opakowanie czyli tam 40zł z groszami, jeszcze dokładnie się dowiem jak uda mi się załatwić to wtedy napisze dokładną cenę, odrazu wyśle nawet z paragonem  :Smile: 
 Tylko teraz muszę załatwić, liczę że też mi się to uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co do ceny to jak mi się uda, to będzie tylko za opakowanie czyli tam 40zł z groszami, jeszcze dokładnie się dowiem jak uda mi się załatwić to wtedy napisze dokładną cenę, odrazu wyśle nawet z paragonem 
>  Tylko teraz muszę załatwić, liczę że też mi się to uda


w takim razie czekam na wiadomość. Bo juz naprawde nie mam sie do kogo zgłosić. A Tobie z całego serca zyczę powodzenia

----------


## sky

100% Ci nie mogę obiecać, bo może mi się nie udać, więc do tego czasu też  nie zwlekaj tylko szukaj dalej, może się znajdzie uczciwy człowiek, ale szanse jakieś są minimalne, ale są  :Smile:  Postaram się zadziałać w tym kierunku coś  :Smile:  i we wtorek się odezwę z odpowiedzią dla Ciebie i Ewy  :Smile:  Odpowiedź będzie w godzinach wieczornych bo lekarz przyjmuje od 15 , a za nim przez korki się przebiję to w domku mogę być późno. Także cierpliwości  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 100% Ci nie mogę obiecać, bo może mi się nie udać, więc do tego czasu też  nie zwlekaj tylko szukaj dalej, może się znajdzie uczciwy człowiek, ale szanse jakieś są minimalne, ale są  Postaram się zadziałać w tym kierunku coś  i we wtorek się odezwę z odpowiedzią dla Ciebie i Ewy  Odpowiedź będzie w godzinach wieczornych bo lekarz przyjmuje od 15 , a za nim przez korki się przebiję to w domku mogę być późno. Także cierpliwości


jasne, rozumiem. W tel mam juz tyle nieznanych numerów, że szok. Szukam cały czas chociaz tak jak napisałas o uczciwego sprzedawce ciężko. ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby któraś z Was chciałaby mi pomóc w załatwieniu recepty lub samego leku byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za pomoc. W zadnej z aptek nie wydano mi leku bez recepty oraz odmówiło mi 3 lekarzy bardzo zależy mi na czasie. Jakby któraś z Waś się zdecydowała proszę o kontakt olcian1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakby któraś z Was chciałaby mi pomóc w załatwieniu recepty lub samego leku byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za pomoc. W zadnej z aptek nie wydano mi leku bez recepty oraz odmówiło mi 3 lekarzy bardzo zależy mi na czasie. Jakby któraś z Waś się zdecydowała proszę o kontakt olcian1@wp.pl


do tego dodam że byłam już oszukana w zakupie przez internet, więc nie chciałabym wydać kolejnych 200 zł

----------


## aaaa

> do tego dodam że byłam już oszukana w zakupie przez internet, więc nie chciałabym wydać kolejnych 200 zł


wypelnij konsultacje na womenhelp.org  po czym napisz do nich maila z numeremkonśultacji i prosba o obnizenie darowizny, opisz krotko ze juz zostalas oszukana. otrzymasz oryginalny i bezpieczny zestaw tabletek do przeprowadzenia aborcji tak jak sie to robi w cywilizowanych krajach. masz gwarancje ze otrzymasz pomoc i nie zostaniesz oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny! Mam pytanie do tych , które już są po zabiegu. 
Wczoraj wzięłam 3 dawki o 10, 13 i 16godz. Wystąpiły mocne bóle podbrzusza, gorączka i trzęsienie się z zimna. Wieczorem miałam uczucie jakby macica chciała wyskoczyć z brzucha - takie wielką kulkę można było pod skórą poczuć i przy dotyku bolało.  Martwię się jednak tym, że nie mam żadnego krwawienia a dzisiaj nic mnie już nie boli. Czy to oznacza, że się nie udało? (to 10tydz) Wiem, że nie jesteście lekarzami ale boje się, że się nie udało bo w pierwszej ciąży cały dzień faszerowali mnie oksytocyną na wywołanie skurczy a i tak skończyło się cesarką. Jestem załamana-czekaniem na tabletki i teraz tym czekaniem na krwawienie.
Jeżeli ktoś miał podobnie lub wie coś przydatnego, proszę odezwijcie się.
PS. jakie wady u płodu może spowodować art?  Gosia

----------


## Nati

> Hej dziewczyny! Mam pytanie do tych , które już są po zabiegu. 
> Wczoraj wzięłam 3 dawki o 10, 13 i 16godz. Wystąpiły mocne bóle podbrzusza, gorączka i trzęsienie się z zimna. Wieczorem miałam uczucie jakby macica chciała wyskoczyć z brzucha - takie wielką kulkę można było pod skórą poczuć i przy dotyku bolało.  Martwię się jednak tym, że nie mam żadnego krwawienia a dzisiaj nic mnie już nie boli. Czy to oznacza, że się nie udało? (to 10tydz) Wiem, że nie jesteście lekarzami ale boje się, że się nie udało bo w pierwszej ciąży cały dzień faszerowali mnie oksytocyną na wywołanie skurczy a i tak skończyło się cesarką. Jestem załamana-czekaniem na tabletki i teraz tym czekaniem na krwawienie.
> Jeżeli ktoś miał podobnie lub wie coś przydatnego, proszę odezwijcie się.
> PS. jakie wady u płodu może spowodować art?  Gosia



Jeśli nie zaczniesz krwawić w ciągu 4 godzin od zażycia Misoprostolu, powinnaś wziąć kolejne 2 tabletki. Jeżeli krwawienie nadal się nie pojawi, a masz całkowitą pewność, że jesteś w ciąży, najprawdopodobniej albo jej przerwanie nie udało się i ciąża nadal trwa albo jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej. Powinnaś zrobić badanie USG. Jeśli masz gorączkę, jest ci słabo, czujesz bardzo silny ból w brzuchu, natychmiast zgłoś się do lekarza, ponieważ twój jajowód mógł pęknąć w związku z ciążą pozamaciczną. Ciąża pozamaciczna musi podlegać opiece lekarskiej. Chodzi o ratowanie życia kobiety, a postępowanie nie jest uważane za aborcję. Jeśli badanie USG wykazuje nieprzerwaną, utrzymującą się ciążę, możesz powtórzyć aborcję medyczną.
ps. masz jakies pewne zrodło sprzedawcy? bo wciąż szukam, ale bezskutecznie ;(

----------


## Nati

> Hej dziewczyny! Mam pytanie do tych , które już są po zabiegu. 
> Wczoraj wzięłam 3 dawki o 10, 13 i 16godz. Wystąpiły mocne bóle podbrzusza, gorączka i trzęsienie się z zimna. Wieczorem miałam uczucie jakby macica chciała wyskoczyć z brzucha - takie wielką kulkę można było pod skórą poczuć i przy dotyku bolało.  Martwię się jednak tym, że nie mam żadnego krwawienia a dzisiaj nic mnie już nie boli. Czy to oznacza, że się nie udało? (to 10tydz) Wiem, że nie jesteście lekarzami ale boje się, że się nie udało bo w pierwszej ciąży cały dzień faszerowali mnie oksytocyną na wywołanie skurczy a i tak skończyło się cesarką. Jestem załamana-czekaniem na tabletki i teraz tym czekaniem na krwawienie.
> Jeżeli ktoś miał podobnie lub wie coś przydatnego, proszę odezwijcie się.
> PS. jakie wady u płodu może spowodować art?  Gosia


Jeśli ciąża nadal rozwija się po zastosowaniu Misoprostolu, wzrasta ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z wadami płodowymi. 
Statystycznie ryzyko jest nadal małe - mniej niż 1 na 1000. Ryzyko to jest mniejsze niż ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z Zespołem Downa. 
Kobietom, których ciąża rozwija się po dokonaniu medycznej aborcji, doradzamy przerwanie ciąży za pomocą aborcji medycznej lub chirurgicznej, aby w ten sposób wyeliminować ryzyko wad płodowych.

Więcej naukowych informacji:

Badania sugerują, że płód, narażony na działanie jedynie Mifepristone i który nie został potem usunięty, rozwija się normalnie. 26 Zastosowanie Misoprostolu może jednak doprowadzić do wad czaszki i deformacji kończyn, zwanych Zespołem Mobiusa. 59 
Jednak ryzyko urodzenia chorego dziecka na skutek użycia Misoprostolu jest wciąz niewielkie i trudne do oszacowania. 47

Dla porównania - ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z Zespołem Downa szacuje się na 1/1300 w przypadku 25 letniej kobiety, ale w wieku 35 lat ryzyko wzrasta już do 1/365. 52 Jedynie płody tych kobiet ciężarnych, które mają więcej niż 35, są badane w kierunku wykrycia Zespołu Downa, a akceptowane ryzyko wystąpienia Zespołu Downa jest niższe niż 1/365. Takie ryzyko jest więc o wiele wyższe niż ryzyko Zespołu Mobiusa na skutek przyjęcia Misoprostolu (mniej niż 1/1000).

Ze względu na ograniczenie dostępu do Mifepristone, wiele kobiet zmuszonych stosować jedynie Misoprostol, choć jest to mniej skuteczne. Poprzez udostępnienie kombinacji dwóch środków nasz serwis internetowy wspomaga bezpieczną, medyczną aborcję w domu. Ponadto kombinacja środków zmniejsza szanse rozwoju ciąży po wykonanej aborcji - taka utrzymująca się ciąża, mimo znikomego ryzyka, może przyczynić się do nieprawidłowego rozwoju noworodka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 13 tabletek Arthrotec w oryginalnym opakowaniu za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jeśli komuś są potrzebne niech da znać na resercz@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny...podobnie jak wiele z Was mam ten sam problem i chciałabym zakupić art ale jestem w 11 tyg. licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki. Walczyłam ze sobą że jakoś się ułoży ale to wszystko na nic, jest tylko gorzej. Psychicznie jestem rozwalona. Powiedzcie mi czy nie jest za późno na zakup? Wiem że jeśli jest szansa to muszę działać bardzo szybko...
proszę, pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jagna.wala@o2.pl     sprzedam cale opakowanie z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny! Mam pytanie do tych , które już są po zabiegu. 
> Wczoraj wzięłam 3 dawki o 10, 13 i 16godz. Wystąpiły mocne bóle podbrzusza, gorączka i trzęsienie się z zimna. Wieczorem miałam uczucie jakby macica chciała wyskoczyć z brzucha - takie wielką kulkę można było pod skórą poczuć i przy dotyku bolało.  Martwię się jednak tym, że nie mam żadnego krwawienia a dzisiaj nic mnie już nie boli. Czy to oznacza, że się nie udało? (to 10tydz) Wiem, że nie jesteście lekarzami ale boje się, że się nie udało bo w pierwszej ciąży cały dzień faszerowali mnie oksytocyną na wywołanie skurczy a i tak skończyło się cesarką. Jestem załamana-czekaniem na tabletki i teraz tym czekaniem na krwawienie.
> Jeżeli ktoś miał podobnie lub wie coś przydatnego, proszę odezwijcie się.
> PS. jakie wady u płodu może spowodować art?  Gosia


Niestety.  Płód w 10 tygodniu licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki ma już 3-4 cm. Raczej nie ma szans że go nie zauważyłaś. 
Nie udało się, więc albo powtarzasz jak najszybciej artotekiem lub zestawem z mifepristone z womenhelp.org, albo decydujesz się urodzić. 
Ryzyko wystąpienia jakichś wad u dziecka jest minimalne.  Arthrotec nie ma bezpośredniego wpływu na zarodek tylko na mięsień macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moga byc jakies powikłania dla płodu skoro arthrotec nie zadziala ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ile czekalyscie na przesyłkę z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ile czekalyscie na przesyłkę z wow?


w tej chwili czeka się od sześciu do max 10 dni

----------


## Nati

> Niestety.  Płód w 10 tygodniu licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki ma już 3-4 cm. Raczej nie ma szans że go nie zauważyłaś. 
> Nie udało się, więc albo powtarzasz jak najszybciej artotekiem lub zestawem z mifepristone z womenhelp.org, albo decydujesz się urodzić. 
> Ryzyko wystąpienia jakichś wad u dziecka jest minimalne.  Arthrotec nie ma bezpośredniego wpływu na zarodek tylko na mięsień macicy


Nie będe Ci mówić co masz robić, tzn nakłaniać Cię do czegokolwiek bo to tylko i wyłącznie Twoja decyzja. Ale ja- na Twoim miejscu zrobiłabym to jeszcze raz. Lepiej spróbować drugi raz niż całą ciaże zastanawiać się czy dziecko na pewno będzie zdrowe, chociaż tak jak napisała koleżanka wyzej, szanse są małe, że zażycie arth. wpłynie na zle na Twój płód. Po drugie spróbowałabym drugi raz ze względu, że jak juz podejmuje sie taka decyzje to z jakiegos powdu, a rozumiem ze u Cb nic sie nie zmieniło. Więc chyba nie chcesz do kona zycia zyc  z mysla(jesli dziecko sie urodzi)ze probowałas dokonac na nim aborcji. Sama podejmij decyzje. Kazdy ma do wyrazania zdania, ale decyzja jest Twoja. I jesli zdecydujesz sie jednak urodzic to dziecko to jestem pełna podziwu dla Ciebie, ze jednak potrafiłaś zrezygnować z tego co postanowiłaś wcześniej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jeszcze jedno.. to women on web jest sprawdzone ???  bo ja wysylam im zapytania a oni aby gotowe formulki mi odsyłaja. pytam sie o cokolowiek. imie nazwisko kogos kto tam urzeduje. a oni nic... cos mi tu nie gra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jeszcze jedno.. to women on web jest sprawdzone ???  bo ja wysylam im zapytania a oni aby gotowe formulki mi odsyłaja. pytam sie o cokolowiek. imie nazwisko kogos kto tam urzeduje. a oni nic... cos mi tu nie gra


a po co Ci imię i nazwisko ? dochodzenie prowadzisz ? czy chcesz tabletki zamówić i ciążę usunąć? bo ja jak od nich zamawiałam półtora roku temu to nie interesowało, jak mają na imię, tylko żeby mi zestaw wysłały. Obsługują codziennie pewnie kilkaset maili, więc nie spodziewałabym się że do każdej z Was bedą dokładnie i indywidualnie odpisywac, na pewno wspomagają sie jakimiś szablonami,ale jaki to ma znaczenie?

a co do wiarygodności,no cóż skoro takim jesteś niedowiarkiem, choć było to milion razy już tu  pisane, najwięcej dziewczyn po aborcji z zestawem od womenek znajdziecie na maszwybor net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po prostu pytam. mysle ze jesli ktos dziala legalnie to nie ma problemu zeby jakiekolwiek dane podac,ale w sumie masz racje. Tylko powiedz jak to wyglada ? najpierw zamowienie potem sie płaci czy jak  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny! Mam pytanie do tych , które już są po zabiegu. 
> Wczoraj wzięłam 3 dawki o 10, 13 i 16godz. Wystąpiły mocne bóle podbrzusza, gorączka i trzęsienie się z zimna. Wieczorem miałam uczucie jakby macica chciała wyskoczyć z brzucha - takie wielką kulkę można było pod skórą poczuć i przy dotyku bolało.  Martwię się jednak tym, że nie mam żadnego krwawienia a dzisiaj nic mnie już nie boli. Czy to oznacza, że się nie udało? (to 10tydz) Wiem, że nie jesteście lekarzami ale boje się, że się nie udało bo w pierwszej ciąży cały dzień faszerowali mnie oksytocyną na wywołanie skurczy a i tak skończyło się cesarką. Jestem załamana-czekaniem na tabletki i teraz tym czekaniem na krwawienie.
> Jeżeli ktoś miał podobnie lub wie coś przydatnego, proszę odezwijcie się.
> PS. jakie wady u płodu może spowodować art?  Gosia


Właśnie tak obstawiałam, że jeżeli 5lat temu oksytocyna nie zadziałała to i art nie wiele wskóra jeżeli mój organizm nie umie robić skurczów.  Minęła już doba od zażycia art i oprócz lekkiego bólu brzucha nic się nie dzieje, czuje się dobrze - prócz psychiki. Problem w tym,że to już 10,5 tyg ciąży i czekać kolejne 4-5 dni na paczkę plus koszt tabletek (na które już nie mam zł) to kolejne zmartwienia a gwarancji, że zadziała też nie mam. Może uda mi się zapisać do gina to chociaż mnie zbada i usg trzeba zrobić...wtedy się okaże na 100% co jest grane. Ciężko by mi było z trzecim dzieckiem, gdy dwoje już do przedszkola pójdzie a ja prawie sama je wychowuje. 
Wszystkim dziękuje za wsparcie i odpowiedzi. Gosia

----------


## Nati

> Właśnie tak obstawiałam, że jeżeli 5lat temu oksytocyna nie zadziałała to i art nie wiele wskóra jeżeli mój organizm nie umie robić skurczów.  Minęła już doba od zażycia art i oprócz lekkiego bólu brzucha nic się nie dzieje, czuje się dobrze - prócz psychiki. Problem w tym,że to już 10,5 tyg ciąży i czekać kolejne 4-5 dni na paczkę plus koszt tabletek (na które już nie mam zł) to kolejne zmartwienia a gwarancji, że zadziała też nie mam. Może uda mi się zapisać do gina to chociaż mnie zbada i usg trzeba zrobić...wtedy się okaże na 100% co jest grane. Ciężko by mi było z trzecim dzieckiem, gdy dwoje już do przedszkola pójdzie a ja prawie sama je wychowuje. 
> Wszystkim dziękuje za wsparcie i odpowiedzi. Gosia


Gosiu daj znac jak było u Gina. jesli czujesz ze do aborcji nie doszło to zycze Ci aby o lekarza okazało sie, ze z płodem wszystko dobrze. Głowa do góry. poradzisz sobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po prostu pytam. mysle ze jesli ktos dziala legalnie to nie ma problemu zeby jakiekolwiek dane podac,ale w sumie masz racje. Tylko powiedz jak to wyglada ? najpierw zamowienie potem sie płaci czy jak  ?


tak, wypełniasz konsultację, po otrzymaniu numeru konsultacji możesz napisać maila z prośbą o obniżenie darowizny, jeśli nie potrzebujesz obniżenia, robisz przelew, dostajesz numer nadania i czekasz na paczkę   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, wypełniasz konsultację, po otrzymaniu numeru konsultacji możesz napisać maila z prośbą o obniżenie darowizny, jeśli nie potrzebujesz obniżenia, robisz przelew, dostajesz numer nadania i czekasz na paczkę


witam ile sie czeka na numer nadania?
po0zdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 11 tyg. Chciałam kupić zestaw z wow ale obawiam się że może to trwać, szczególnie że na stronie wymieniono województwo pomorskie jako jedno z tych dla których jest problem z dostawą. Biorąc pod uwagę maksymalny czas dostawy bez innych problemów to już będzie po 12 miesiącu. Czy mimo to zamawiać? Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*po 12 tygodniu a nie miesiącu, już z tych nerwów nie wiem co piszę :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 12 tygodniu akcja Tez jest skazana na sukces więc ja osobiście uważam iż warto zaczekać ten tydzień na pewny i sprawdzony lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po prostu pytam. mysle ze jesli ktos dziala legalnie to nie ma problemu zeby jakiekolwiek dane podac,ale w sumie masz racje. Tylko powiedz jak to wyglada ? najpierw zamowienie potem sie płaci czy jak  ?


Kobiety które tobie opisują są tylko pracownikami helpdesku w tejże organizacji. 
Nie mają obowiązku, ani też zapewne chęci by podawać tobie swoje dane. 
Występują w roli organizacji, która działa legalnie i swoje dane udostępnia na swojej stronie internetowej.  
Najpierw wysyła się pieniądze, potem otrzymuje przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 12 tygodniu akcja Tez jest skazana na sukces więc ja osobiście uważam iż warto zaczekać ten tydzień na pewny i sprawdzony lek.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Jakiś czas temu wzięłam dwie dawki arth,(bo tylko tyle udało mi sie załatwić). Nie jestem pewna czy do aborcji doszło. Na usg iść nie mogę. Na test jest za wcześnie. W tym czasie przyszła mi przesyłka z wow. Czy mogę mimo tego,że nie jestem pewna czy doszło do poronienia oraz czy ciąża się utrzymała wykonać drugi "zabieg" tabl. z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam tabletki 12 sztuk za 150zł przesyłka wliczona za pobraniem gotówki i możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości .......................nowa26@interia.pl..........  .................

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Jakiś czas temu wzięłam dwie dawki arth,(bo tylko tyle udało mi sie załatwić). Nie jestem pewna czy do aborcji doszło. Na usg iść nie mogę. Na test jest za wcześnie. W tym czasie przyszła mi przesyłka z wow. Czy mogę mimo tego,że nie jestem pewna czy doszło do poronienia oraz czy ciąża się utrzymała wykonać drugi "zabieg" tabl. z wow?


a krwawilas w ogole ? ktory tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam ile sie czeka na numer nadania?
> po0zdrawiam


na numer nadania czeka się od 3-5 dni, ale często zdarzają się przypadki, że paczka jest dostarczona szybciej, niż womenki wyślą nr nadania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przestancie zamawiac od tych oszustow z polski ktorzy chca wam sprzedac za 180-350zl arthrotrv ktory  aptece jes za 50 zl
lepiej od razu zamowcie zestaw z wow lepiej piczekac kilka dni i miec oryginalne tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a krwawilas w ogole ? ktory tydzien?


8 tydzien. Krwawiłam ale te krawienia były mniejsze niż podczas miesiączki, po kilku godzinach ustały. Mogę spróbowac drugi raz z zestawem z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8 tydzien. Krwawiłam ale te krawienia były mniejsze niż podczas miesiączki, po kilku godzinach ustały. Mogę spróbowac drugi raz z zestawem z wow?


moglo nie zadzialac jak za malo wzielas
ja na twoim miejscu bym wziela

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przestancie zamawiac od tych oszustow z polski ktorzy chca wam sprzedac za 180-350zl arthrotrv ktory  aptece jes za 50 zl
> lepiej od razu zamowcie zestaw z wow lepiej piczekac kilka dni i miec oryginalne tabletki


tak masz całkowitą rację. Ale sama powiedz jeśli komuś zależy na czasie(wiadomo z jakiego względu) to czy nie zamówi tych 20stu czy 12stu tabletek za 200 zł?wiem, ze zestaw z wow jest oryginalny no i dodatkowo podawany jest mifepriston, ale czeka się na niego troche dłużej, po drugie w wielu wojewodztwach UC zatrzymuje przesyłki. Więc jest ryzyko ze zatrzyma i Twoja przesyłkę. I wtedy dopiero zaczyna sie problem..nie masz juz czasu..kasy tez nie zabrdzo bo wpałciłąs 90 euro...i co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ile z was musiało mieć wykonany zabieg łyzeczkowania po zazyciu arth? bo tu sie o tym wcale ni episze,  ajest to bardzo wazne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio, szybko, dyskretnie, wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## aaaa

z womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org  mozna zanowic leki na adres poczty tzn na poste restante w dowolnym wojewodztwie gdzie nikt paczek nie zatrzymuje  pozniej na infolini poczty przekierowac ja juz na swoj adres. usluga nazywa sie doreczenie na zyczenie. wiecej informachi na forum maszwybor.net   
leki docieraja przecietnie w 7 dni i maja skutecznosc 99%  choc praktyka pokazuje ze sa skuteczne za kazdym razem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po udanej kuracji.
Zamowilam od dziewczyny pod tel: 794 908 922,*
Kontakt caly czas. Paczla za pobraniem z możliwością otworzenia przed zaplata.
wszystko dobrze. Tez się balam ze zostane oszukana...
jednak sa na świecie dobrzy ludzie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny ile z was musiało mieć wykonany zabieg łyzeczkowania po zazyciu arth? bo tu sie o tym wcale ni episze,  ajest to bardzo wazne.


Ja mialam łyżeczkowanie po tabletkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mialam łyżeczkowanie po tabletkach.


w którym tygodniu i po jakim czasie po zazyciu art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org  mozna zanowic leki na adres poczty tzn na poste restante w dowolnym wojewodztwie gdzie nikt paczek nie zatrzymuje  pozniej na infolini poczty przekierowac ja juz na swoj adres. usluga nazywa sie doreczenie na zyczenie. wiecej informachi na forum maszwybor.net   
> leki docieraja przecietnie w 7 dni i maja skutecznosc 99%  choc praktyka pokazuje ze sa skuteczne za kazdym razem.


ale one i tak wola placic pares stow za arthrotec ktory w aptece jest za 50 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
tel: 794 908 922, 
e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nati

> Witam 
> sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
> Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
> Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
> Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.
> 
> ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM
> 
> Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
> ...



buhehehehe...arth. jeszcze za 100-150 zł spoko, Ty n ie masz jak go zdubyć, sprzedawca- wiaodmo chce zarobić. Ale 280 zł ?hahaha i myślisz, ze znajdziesz naiwną osobę? maakra Ci ludzie naprawde te ceny to chyba z komsosu biorą. aaa i pamietaj , każdy tu ma prawo do wyrazania swojej opiniii, wiec poprostu z tego skorzystałam, czesc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> buhehehehe...arth. jeszcze za 100-150 zł spoko, Ty n ie masz jak go zdubyć, sprzedawca- wiaodmo chce zarobić. Ale 280 zł ?hahaha i myślisz, ze znajdziesz naiwną osobę? maakra Ci ludzie naprawde te ceny to chyba z komsosu biorą. aaa i pamietaj , każdy tu ma prawo do wyrazania swojej opiniii, wiec poprostu z tego skorzystałam, czesc.


zenada w aptece 50 zl a ten ktos chce 280?
zal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w którym tygodniu i po jakim czasie po zazyciu art?


Tabletki bralam we wtorek w srode poszlam do lekarza i odrazu do szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki bralam we wtorek w srode poszlam do lekarza i odrazu do szpitala.


Aaaa i 5 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tam uzyskalam skuteczna pomoc w 11tyg wszystko poszlo ok balam sie ale odbylo sie bez szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy, zamówiłam zestaw z Women on web, ale są problemy, pomimo, ze dziś mija 7 dzień od nadania paczki, nie ma jej jeszcze w Polsce. pisze do WOW, ale oni nie wiedzą co się dzieje, wydaje mi się ze to znow sprawka celników. Czas ucieka. Większość ogłoszeń na arthrotec są nieaktualne, czy któraś może mi podać namiar na sprawdzonego sprzedawcę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomocy, zamówiłam zestaw z Women on web, ale są problemy, pomimo, ze dziś mija 7 dzień od nadania paczki, nie ma jej jeszcze w Polsce. pisze do WOW, ale oni nie wiedzą co się dzieje, wydaje mi się ze to znow sprawka celników. Czas ucieka. Większość ogłoszeń na arthrotec są nieaktualne, czy któraś może mi podać namiar na sprawdzonego sprzedawcę?


coś kręcisz, nie ma jej w Polsce ale już zwalasz na celników, jaki celnik Ci to zatrzymał? w Indiach ? jaki masz status na śledzeniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesyłka powinna być w Polsce już około 2-3 dni temu i wraz z nadejściem jej do polski na stronie do monitorowania przesyłek powinna się pojawić, a jeszcze jej nie ma. Nie wiem czy to sprawka celników, po prostu się stresuje tym, bo czytałam co wcześniej dziewczyny na ten temat pisały. Pisałam do WOW ze po 5 dniach roboczych jeszcze jej w Polsce nie ma, oni nie wiedzą dlaczego jest taka sytuacja. One idą z Holandii i mam możliwość sprawdzenia jej statusu po nadejściu jej do Polski, a tak jej pisałam jeszcze jej nie ma. Jestem zdesperowana bo to już 8 tydz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przesyłka powinna być w Polsce już około 2-3 dni temu i wraz z nadejściem jej do polski na stronie do monitorowania przesyłek powinna się pojawić, a jeszcze jej nie ma. Nie wiem czy to sprawka celników, po prostu się stresuje tym, bo czytałam co wcześniej dziewczyny na ten temat pisały. Pisałam do WOW ze po 5 dniach roboczych jeszcze jej w Polsce nie ma, oni nie wiedzą dlaczego jest taka sytuacja. One idą z Holandii i mam możliwość sprawdzenia jej statusu po nadejściu jej do Polski, a tak jej pisałam jeszcze jej nie ma. Jestem zdesperowana bo to już 8 tydz...


Po pierwsze one nie idą z Holandii tylko z Indii. 
Do polski wchodzą po 7-10 dniach, a nie po pięciu. 
Numer do śledzenia to tylko cyferki, czasem ktoś gdzieś czegoś może nie wklepać więc paczka może dojść zanim pokaże się w systemie. 

Celnicy nie mogą Działać ot tak sobie ze zabierają paczkę i już.
Wszystko ma swoje procedury, dostała byś pismo, na śledzeniu pokazalby się status " zatrzymano w cle"
A tak? Przypadków nie widoczności przesyłki na śledzeniu bbyło dziesiątki. 
Masz dopiero 8 tydzień, więc nie traciła bym kasy i nerwów skoro tabletki są już tak blisko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przesyłka powinna być w Polsce już około 2-3 dni temu i wraz z nadejściem jej do polski na stronie do monitorowania przesyłek powinna się pojawić, a jeszcze jej nie ma. Nie wiem czy to sprawka celników, po prostu się stresuje tym, bo czytałam co wcześniej dziewczyny na ten temat pisały. Pisałam do WOW ze po 5 dniach roboczych jeszcze jej w Polsce nie ma, oni nie wiedzą dlaczego jest taka sytuacja. One idą z Holandii i mam możliwość sprawdzenia jej statusu po nadejściu jej do Polski, a tak jej pisałam jeszcze jej nie ma. Jestem zdesperowana bo to już 8 tydz...


a widzisz, chyba niewiele wiesz na temat swojej przesyłki, bo one nie idą z Holandii, tylko z Indii, i od Womenek dostaje się link do śledzenia na stronie zagranicznej, gdzie widać jak przesyłka przybywa na lotnisko, jest pakowana do samolotu a potem dopiero wylatuje z Mumbaju i po paru dniach pojawia się w Polsce i wtedy dopiero można mówić cokolwiek o celnikach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć! Z tej strony Gosia. Byłam dziś u gina i mnie opierniczył, że tak długo nie przychodziłam (10,5tc) ale że po akcji z art leci mi brązowy śluz i boli mnie brzuch to dał mi skierowanie do szpitala ( ponoć mają mi zrobić wszystkie badania np. usg, krew itp), wg niego jestem w ciąży... ale z jednej strony nie chce iść bo w domu się dowiedzą a i na jednym dniu pobytu może się nie skończyć a z drugiej strony chce się dowiedzieć co się ze mną dzieje, co z płodem i czy możliwe jest poronienie tej ciąży. Chociaż jak coś wykryją to mogą chcieć mnie na siłę zostawić w szpitalu i ratować zarodek  :Frown:  wszystko pod górkę... oczywiście nie wspomniałam nikomu o akcji z art.
Sama nie wiem co dalej :Frown: (((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 tam uzyskalam skuteczna pomoc w 11tyg wszystko poszlo ok balam sie ale odbylo sie bez szpitala


odradzam oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio, wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed odbiorem, zapraszam kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> buhehehehe...arth. jeszcze za 100-150 zł spoko, Ty n ie masz jak go zdubyć, sprzedawca- wiaodmo chce zarobić. Ale 280 zł ?hahaha i myślisz, ze znajdziesz naiwną osobę? maakra Ci ludzie naprawde te ceny to chyba z komsosu biorą. aaa i pamietaj , każdy tu ma prawo do wyrazania swojej opiniii, wiec poprostu z tego skorzystałam, czesc.


Spoko.
Jak widzę dużo masz do powiedzenia na temat ceny podanej w ogłoszeniu. Robisz tu za Ceneo, wiesz jaka cena się opłaca i gdzie można taniej to napisz bo chyba zapomniałaś. Jeśli znasz namiary to koniecznie podaj albo jeśli jesteś w stanie załatwić oryginalne tabletki z apteki i sprzedać po kosztach, cena zakupu + 2 dychy wysyłka to nie rozumiem dlaczego jeszcze nie zaczęłaś tego robić? Dla wielu osób z tego forum stałabyś się idolem, bo chyba do tego dążysz. Przecież tak łatwo je zdobyć i pewnie według ciebie nie wiążą się z tym żadne konsekwencje? 

Jednym udaje się zdobyć receptę lub kupić bez niej, innych lekarz po prostu wyprosi z gabinetu, a farmaceuta jednym zadaniem da do zrozumienia, że wie w jakim celu planuje ich użyć i nie ma zamiaru w tym pomóc.
Wiesz dlaczego tak jest? Bo nikt nie chce być odpowiedzialny za to, że ktoś zażył ten lek w celu wywołania poronienia. Lekarz i farmaceuta tym bardziej bo nawet nic z tego nie mają. Wiec albo musza być silnie nie doinformowani jakie drugie zastosowanie ma ten lek albo bardzo naiwni i łatwowierni żeby uwierzyć że to jednak dla babci, a  takich jest bardzo mało.

A ci którzy maja jak zdobyć i sprzedają nie będą ryzykować umoczenia dupy dla 30 zł zysku bo za tyle lepiej iść na zmywak na 5-6 godzin albo chodzić i ulotki roznosić, prawie tyle samo zachodu ale masz spokój, zero stresów i odpowiedzialności.Przejrzyj sobie ogłaszamy24 tam są ceny od 250-300 w górę za 12szt. , tylko nie poszalejesz bo komentarzy nie można dodawać.. Jak cię tak kuje te ogłoszenie to na pocieszenie powiem, że zniknę stąd jak tylko wyjdę z długów, inaczej czymś takim, nigdy bym się nie zajęła. Wtedy staniesz się przewodnikiem wśród innych ogłoszeń, tych prawych co sprzedają za stówę bo dla nich nie liczy się zysk tylko przede wszystkim niesienie pomocy i nie straszna im policja która za to może im wpaść na dom. Kto w to wierzy?

A tych według ciebie ''naiwnych'' znalazło się kilkudziesięciu, zapłacili 180 zł i byli zadowoleni po tym jak otrzymali tabletki i żałowali że nie trafili na te ogłoszenie wcześniej, zanim wpłacili z góry na konta innych po 100, 200, 300 i nawet 400 zł za tabletki których nigdy nie otrzymali. To gdzie wtedy byłaś? Czemu ich nie ratowałaś swoimi mądrymi komentarzami za ile warto kupić i gdzie? Bo nie wiesz gdzie i nie masz dla nich nic mądrego do powiedzenia. Twój komentarz to tylko '' hahaha'', ''masakra'', ''ceny z kosmosu'' i nic więcej, to za przeproszeniem gówno się udzieliłaś co do wątku i równie dobrze mogłaś napisać co na obiad jadłaś, bo właśnie tyle twoja wypowiedź dała innym.
Każdy ma swój rozum, umie liczyć i sam sobie oceni czy to tanio czy za drogo, a takie durne komentarze to tylko szukanie zaczepki i chęć błyśnięcia tylko nie wiem czym.

''aaa i pamietaj , każdy tu ma prawo do wyrazania swojej opiniii, wiec poprostu z tego skorzystałam, czesc.''

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spoko.
> Jak widzę dużo masz do powiedzenia na temat ceny podanej w ogłoszeniu. Robisz tu za Ceneo, wiesz jaka cena się opłaca i gdzie można taniej to napisz bo chyba zapomniałaś. Jeśli znasz namiary to koniecznie podaj albo jeśli jesteś w stanie załatwić oryginalne tabletki z apteki i sprzedać po kosztach, cena zakupu + 2 dychy wysyłka to nie rozumiem dlaczego jeszcze nie zaczęłaś tego robić? Dla wielu osób z tego forum stałabyś się idolem, bo chyba do tego dążysz. Przecież tak łatwo je zdobyć i pewnie według ciebie nie wiążą się z tym żadne konsekwencje? 
> 
> Jednym udaje się zdobyć receptę lub kupić bez niej, innych lekarz po prostu wyprosi z gabinetu, a farmaceuta jednym zadaniem da do zrozumienia, że wie w jakim celu planuje ich użyć i nie ma zamiaru w tym pomóc.
> Wiesz dlaczego tak jest? Bo nikt nie chce być odpowiedzialny za to, że ktoś zażył ten lek w celu wywołania poronienia. Lekarz i farmaceuta tym bardziej bo nawet nic z tego nie mają. Wiec albo musza być silnie nie doinformowani jakie drugie zastosowanie ma ten lek albo bardzo naiwni i łatwowierni żeby uwierzyć że to jednak dla babci, a  takich jest bardzo mało.
> 
> 
> A ci którzy maja jak zdobyć i sprzedają nie będą ryzykować umoczenia dupy dla 30 zł zysku bo za tyle lepiej iść na zmywak na 5-6 godzin albo chodzić i ulotki roznosić, prawie tyle samo zachodu ale masz spokój, zero stresów i odpowiedzialności.Przejrzyj sobie ogłaszamy24 tam są ceny od 250-300 w górę za 12szt. , tylko nie poszalejesz bo komentarzy nie można dodawać.. Jak cię tak kuje te ogłoszenie to na pocieszenie powiem, że zniknę stąd jak tylko wyjdę z długów, inaczej czymś takim, nigdy bym się nie zajęła. Wtedy staniesz się przewodnikiem wśród innych ogłoszeń, tych prawych co sprzedają za stówę bo dla nich nie liczy się zysk tylko przede wszystkim niesienie pomocy i nie straszna im policja która za to może im wpaść na dom. Kto w to wierzy?
> 
> ...


I tu masz 100% racji ja nie handlowałam, ale udało mi się zdobyć 2 op. Arthrotecu z czego na zabieg wystarczyło mi 12 szt. Resztę postanowiłam odsprzedać już nawet nie z zyskiem, ale tak aby zwróciły mi się koszta zdobycia tabletek. A koszt to nie tylko cena leku w aptece, ale tez koszt ich zdobycia bo moje drogie koleżanki nie weszłam od tak do lekarza w przychodni mówiąc aby mi wypisał na piękne oczy, ale poszłam prywatnie i musiałam się nieźle napocić aby znaleźć konkretnego lekarza, zasadzić mu bajer itd więc koszt wizyty to ponad 100zł. Sprzedałam w takiej cenie aby mi się to zwróciło nic nie zrobiłam, a dawać za pół darmo nie miałam zamiaru bo nie sram kasą i mi się nie przelewa to tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurde, w e-mailu napisali mi, ze paczka pojawia się w Polsce po około 4-5 dniach, wiec się denerwowałam... A nie dostałam strony do śledzenia paczki za granicą... może coś przeoczyłam?! Ale dziekuje za informacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurde, w e-mailu napisali mi, ze paczka pojawia się w Polsce po około 4-5 dniach, wiec się denerwowałam... A nie dostałam strony do śledzenia paczki za granicą... może coś przeoczyłam?! Ale dziekuje za informacje.


po 4-5 dniach to pojawia sie numer nadania paczki
paczke otrzymasz w ciagu do 14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie lub kilka sztuk z apteki      jagna.wala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytanie do tych, które zamawiały z wow. Otrzymałam nr konsultacji i powołując się na niego zadałam pytania - również prośbę o obniżenie darowizny. Pisałam rano i do tej pory nie mam odp. Jestem w kropce bo nie wiem jak dalej działać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos zamawiał tabletki u tej kobiety 537028659. Prosze o szybka odp. bo czasu zostało mi coraz mniej a juz nie mam skąd brać nr. Większość to oszuści,a te 280 zł co ktos proponował wczesniej to przesada.!  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytanie do tych, które zamawiały z wow. Otrzymałam nr konsultacji i powołując się na niego zadałam pytania - również prośbę o obniżenie darowizny. Pisałam rano i do tej pory nie mam odp. Jestem w kropce bo nie wiem jak dalej działać...


poczekaj do jutra powinni odpisac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytanie do tych, które zamawiały z wow. Otrzymałam nr konsultacji i powołując się na niego zadałam pytania - również prośbę o obniżenie darowizny. Pisałam rano i do tej pory nie mam odp. Jestem w kropce bo nie wiem jak dalej działać...


Właśnie dla tego piszemy żeby brać z womenhelp.org. 
Te same leki, ten sam czas oczekiwania ale niższa darowizna i zdecydowanie lepszy kontakt.  Od nich już dawno dostałaś dostalabys odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no właśnie chwilę temu dostałam odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no właśnie chwilę temu dostałam odp


i co sie dzieje?czemu przesyłka jeszcze nie dotarła?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spoko.
> Jak widzę dużo masz do powiedzenia na temat ceny podanej w ogłoszeniu. Robisz tu za Ceneo, wiesz jaka cena się opłaca i gdzie można taniej to napisz bo chyba zapomniałaś. Jeśli znasz namiary to koniecznie podaj albo jeśli jesteś w stanie załatwić oryginalne tabletki z apteki i sprzedać po kosztach, cena zakupu + 2 dychy wysyłka to nie rozumiem dlaczego jeszcze nie zaczęłaś tego robić? Dla wielu osób z tego forum stałabyś się idolem, bo chyba do tego dążysz. Przecież tak łatwo je zdobyć i pewnie według ciebie nie wiążą się z tym żadne konsekwencje? 
> 
> Jednym udaje się zdobyć receptę lub kupić bez niej, innych lekarz po prostu wyprosi z gabinetu, a farmaceuta jednym zadaniem da do zrozumienia, że wie w jakim celu planuje ich użyć i nie ma zamiaru w tym pomóc.
> Wiesz dlaczego tak jest? Bo nikt nie chce być odpowiedzialny za to, że ktoś zażył ten lek w celu wywołania poronienia. Lekarz i farmaceuta tym bardziej bo nawet nic z tego nie mają. Wiec albo musza być silnie nie doinformowani jakie drugie zastosowanie ma ten lek albo bardzo naiwni i łatwowierni żeby uwierzyć że to jednak dla babci, a  takich jest bardzo mało.
> 
> A ci którzy maja jak zdobyć i sprzedają nie będą ryzykować umoczenia dupy dla 30 zł zysku bo za tyle lepiej iść na zmywak na 5-6 godzin albo chodzić i ulotki roznosić, prawie tyle samo zachodu ale masz spokój, zero stresów i odpowiedzialności.Przejrzyj sobie ogłaszamy24 tam są ceny od 250-300 w górę za 12szt. , tylko nie poszalejesz bo komentarzy nie można dodawać.. Jak cię tak kuje te ogłoszenie to na pocieszenie powiem, że zniknę stąd jak tylko wyjdę z długów, inaczej czymś takim, nigdy bym się nie zajęła. Wtedy staniesz się przewodnikiem wśród innych ogłoszeń, tych prawych co sprzedają za stówę bo dla nich nie liczy się zysk tylko przede wszystkim niesienie pomocy i nie straszna im policja która za to może im wpaść na dom. Kto w to wierzy?
> 
> A tych według ciebie ''naiwnych'' znalazło się kilkudziesięciu, zapłacili 180 zł i byli zadowoleni po tym jak otrzymali tabletki i żałowali że nie trafili na te ogłoszenie wcześniej, zanim wpłacili z góry na konta innych po 100, 200, 300 i nawet 400 zł za tabletki których nigdy nie otrzymali. To gdzie wtedy byłaś? Czemu ich nie ratowałaś swoimi mądrymi komentarzami za ile warto kupić i gdzie? Bo nie wiesz gdzie i nie masz dla nich nic mądrego do powiedzenia. Twój komentarz to tylko '' hahaha'', ''masakra'', ''ceny z kosmosu'' i nic więcej, to za przeproszeniem gówno się udzieliłaś co do wątku i równie dobrze mogłaś napisać co na obiad jadłaś, bo właśnie tyle twoja wypowiedź dała innym.
> ...


a widzisz każdy ma prawo do wyrazania swojej opinii tak samo jak mój komentarz mógł ci sie nie spodobać tak samo i ja mam do tego prawo. I nie wiem czym się tak denerwujesz skoro oszustem nie jestes i uwazasz ze twoja cena za arth. jest normalna? Ja szukam publicznosci, chce zostac idolem? haah to gdzie moja nazwa uzytkownika co? Poprostu smieszy mnie to..bo zanim to napisałam dokładnie sprawdziłam twój adres..i taka mała rada:moglbys juz go zmienic na inny. I ciekawa tez jestem dlaczego nie mozna odebrac osobiscie tych tabletek od cb? chyba koniec konwersacji na dzis. Zycze dobrego interesu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a widzisz każdy ma prawo do wyrazania swojej opinii tak samo jak mój komentarz mógł ci sie nie spodobać tak samo i ja mam do tego prawo. I nie wiem czym się tak denerwujesz skoro oszustem nie jestes i uwazasz ze twoja cena za arth. jest normalna? Ja szukam publicznosci, chce zostac idolem? haah to gdzie moja nazwa uzytkownika co? Poprostu smieszy mnie to..bo zanim to napisałam dokładnie sprawdziłam twój adres..i taka mała rada:moglbys juz go zmienic na inny. I ciekawa tez jestem dlaczego nie mozna odebrac osobiscie tych tabletek od cb? chyba koniec konwersacji na dzis. Zycze dobrego interesu.


a ja zycze zeby interesem tej osoby zajela sie policja skonczy przynajmniej oszukiwac ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny brakuje mi 4 tabletek arth czy ktoś ma odsprzedać? niestety na całe opakowanie mnie nie stać. Bardzo zależy mi na czasie, więc jakby ktoś coś wiedział dajcie znać ona92.92@wp.pl 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nati

> Cześć! Z tej strony Gosia. Byłam dziś u gina i mnie opierniczył, że tak długo nie przychodziłam (10,5tc) ale że po akcji z art leci mi brązowy śluz i boli mnie brzuch to dał mi skierowanie do szpitala ( ponoć mają mi zrobić wszystkie badania np. usg, krew itp), wg niego jestem w ciąży... ale z jednej strony nie chce iść bo w domu się dowiedzą a i na jednym dniu pobytu może się nie skończyć a z drugiej strony chce się dowiedzieć co się ze mną dzieje, co z płodem i czy możliwe jest poronienie tej ciąży. Chociaż jak coś wykryją to mogą chcieć mnie na siłę zostawić w szpitalu i ratować zarodek  wszystko pod górkę... oczywiście nie wspomniałam nikomu o akcji z art.
> Sama nie wiem co dalej(((


hm..sama nw co mam Ci napisać..nie jestem lekarzem..ale przeciez skoro on nie wie o arth. to może macica się jeszcze nie oczyściła, stąd wg niego jesteś w ciąży. Czytałam wile fachowych opinni z wow i oczyszczanie macicy moze trwac nawet ok 3 tyg wszystko zalezy od organizmu. Jesli moge Ci cos doradzic..idz na te badania przynajmniej bedziesz iwedziała co jest grane a nie niepotzrebnie sie zamartwiała. Po drugie nawet jesli okaze sie, że jestes mimo tego ciaza utrzymała się i okaże się, że z płodem są jakieś komplikacje, pamiętaj, że maszprawo i tu już legalnie dokonać zabiegu oczyszczania (łyżeczkowania). I nawet jesli lekarz zada Ci pytanie czy brałas jakies leki(bo kazdy lekarz jest inny) pod zadnym pozorem nie mow o arth. oni nie są wstanie tego wykryć! Jesli zazywałąs je pod jezyk. Jesli dopochwowo utzrymuja sie tam ok 4 dni. Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 
PS. pisałam Ci wczesniej czy jest mozliwosc, zebys załatwiła mi arth najlepiej 10, 12 tabletek ewentualnie recepte. Czekam na odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i co sie dzieje?czemu przesyłka jeszcze nie dotarła?


ja pisałam że od rana nie miałam odpowiedzi od wow ale już jest także działam dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dzis zaczal mi sie 9 tydz i 2 dzien jestem po probie z arth niestety nieudanej ostatnia deska ratunku jest zamowienie od womenek czy nie sadzicie ze to bedzie za pozno z ta akcja biorac pod uwage czas oczekiwania na tabletki...zalamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzięki za odp.
Ja kupiłam ok osoby  " aliszya1989@gmail.com  był b.dobry kontakt i towar zgodny , paczka z możliwością spr. Powiem Ci, że jeszcze w czwartek miała 20tabl, napisz do niej, zapytaj.
Zdecydowanie odradzam oszustów typu...kamila.pils, marta.kania, kamila.zenia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dzis zaczal mi sie 9 tydz i 2 dzien jestem po probie z arth niestety nieudanej ostatnia deska ratunku jest zamowienie od womenek czy nie sadzicie ze to bedzie za pozno z ta akcja biorac pod uwage czas oczekiwania na tabletki...zalamana


spokojnie z zestawem możesz robic akcje do 12 a nawet i do 14 tc, jeśli raz Ci art nie pomógł, to myślę że nie warto już z nim próbować ,a raczej skupić sie na zestawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzięki za odp.
> Ja kupiłam ok osoby  " aliszya1989@gmail.com  był b.dobry kontakt i towar zgodny , paczka z możliwością spr. Powiem Ci, że jeszcze w czwartek miała 20tabl, napisz do niej, zapytaj.
> Zdecydowanie odradzam oszustów typu...kamila.pils, marta.kania, kamila.zenia. Pozdrawiam


dzięki, juz własnie do niej napisałam. Powiem Ci, ze do tych 2 dziewczyn z wymienionych napisałam, ale zrezygnowałam, bo coś nie do końca byłam do nich przekonana. A Ty idź dziewczyno do tego szpitala(wybacz za wyrazenie:P) bo oni nie wykryja tego leku a dowiesz sie wszystkiego..i jesli art. uszkodził płód...to nie ma "czego ratować" pozostaje Ci jedynie zabieg łyżeczkowania chociaz czytałam ze jesli masz moziwosc to lepiej metodą próżniową. Trzymam kciuki i daj znać jak już będzie po  :Wink:  albo daj maila czy coś. 
PS.Mam nadzieje, ze i ja bd miała to wkrótce za soba..ze zdobede te tabletki i bd po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a widzisz każdy ma prawo do wyrazania swojej opinii tak samo jak mój komentarz mógł ci sie nie spodobać tak samo i ja mam do tego prawo. I nie wiem czym się tak denerwujesz skoro oszustem nie jestes i uwazasz ze twoja cena za arth. jest normalna? Ja szukam publicznosci, chce zostac idolem? haah to gdzie moja nazwa uzytkownika co? Poprostu smieszy mnie to..bo zanim to napisałam dokładnie sprawdziłam twój adres..i taka mała rada:moglbys juz go zmienic na inny. I ciekawa tez jestem dlaczego nie mozna odebrac osobiscie tych tabletek od cb? chyba koniec konwersacji na dzis. Zycze dobrego interesu.


Po twoim pierwszym  zdaniu widać że już zaczynasz mieszasz kolejność. To nie ja pierwsza zareagowałam na jakikolwiek twój komentarz tylko tobie cos się nie spodobało, a dokładnie cena. Więc ci wytłumaczyłam konkretnie i dokładnie skąd wynika i że twój komentarz całkowicie nic nie wnosił i był tylko twoim zdaniem które większość osób ma w tyłku jeśli nie masz dla nich żadnego lepszego, konkretnego źródła w zamian. 
Zachowaj dla siebie swoje rady bo nie mam zamiaru zmieniać adresu który twierdzisz że dokładnie sprawdziłaś. Miasto i województwo, które sama ci podałam, pewnie o to ci chodzi tak? Więc pisz konkretnie jak to wyglądało a nie udajesz super detektywa. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to ty pisałaś w panice, że ostatnio zostałaś oszukana i chcesz odebrać osobiście. Nie umawiam się na odbiór osobisty bo nie mam zamiaru latać z lekami po mieście i może jeszcze umawiać się na jakiś '' znak'' żeby się rozpoznać, typu ty będziesz miała zielono koszulkę ja czerwona torbę jak w jakiejś konspiracji. Wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości jest wystarczająco wiarygodna, tobie nie odpowiadała wiec pomyślałam ''ok, niech sobie szuka dalej, nie mam zamiaru jej przekonywać''
A co do innego komentarza ''skonczy przynajmniej oszukiwac ludzi'' sprecyzuj to bardziej albo poczytaj o znaczeniu tego słowa bo żadna z osób nie została oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spokojnie z zestawem możesz robic akcje do 12 a nawet i do 14 tc, jeśli raz Ci art nie pomógł, to myślę że nie warto już z nim próbować ,a raczej skupić sie na zestawie


Dzieki za odp. A czy orientujesz sie czy na womenhelp mozna negocjowac darowizne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za odp. A czy orientujesz sie czy na womenhelp mozna negocjowac darowizne?


 jasne, jak najbardziej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jasne, jak najbardziej


Super jutro zaboera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie ja pierwsza zareagowałam na jakikolwiek twój komentarz tylko tobie cos się nie spodobało, a dokładnie cena. 
> Więc ci wytłumaczyłam konkretnie i dokładnie skąd wynika i że twój komentarz całkowicie nic nie wnosił i był tylko twoim zdaniem które większość osób ma w tyłku 
> Zachowaj dla siebie swoje rady 
> Więc pisz konkretnie jak to wyglądało a nie udajesz super detektywa. 
> A co do innego komentarza ''skonczy przynajmniej oszukiwac ludzi'' sprecyzuj to bardziej albo poczytaj o znaczeniu tego słowa bo żadna z osób nie została oszukana.



niestety jest tu od dawna ta za przeproszeniem osoba, wypisuje do wszystkich ktorzy chca cos sprzedac (czyli do konkurencji)
i tylko wypisuje ze wszyscy maja drogo wiec sa oszustami jak tylko nie oddaja za prawie darmo,
a jak oddaja za prawie darmo to i tak wyzywa od oszustow.
i o dziwo sadzi chyba ze cos tu wnosi swoja osoba, a robi tylko zament i chamstwo nie oferujac nic pozytywnego w zamian
ale tak to jest jak sie nie ma zycia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 10 tyg ciaży stwierdził lekarz ze mam krwiaka i powiedział ze jak pęknie to pociągnie zarodek a tu tyle czasu  i nic tylko bole brązowe plamienia a czas leci i tam w środku rośnie  i niech mi ktoś pomoże jestem gotowa zażyć tabletki ... niech mi ktoś napisze jak to zrobić boje sie ze sie nie powiedzie ale nie moge nie mam jak utrzymać tej ciązy dziecka nie chce  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak  dajecie   radę  utrzymać  te   tabletki  przez  pol  h   w  buzi mnie  sie  zbiera  masa  sliny i wzięłam  właśnie  1  dawke okropne  w  smaku  swoja  droga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety jest tu od dawna ta za przeproszeniem osoba, wypisuje do wszystkich ktorzy chca cos sprzedac (czyli do konkurencji)
> i tylko wypisuje ze wszyscy maja drogo wiec sa oszustami jak tylko nie oddaja za prawie darmo,
> a jak oddaja za prawie darmo to i tak wyzywa od oszustow.
> i o dziwo sadzi chyba ze cos tu wnosi swoja osoba, a robi tylko zament i chamstwo nie oferujac nic pozytywnego w zamian
> ale tak to jest jak sie nie ma zycia


Zamęt w tym momencie sama wnosisz i próbujesz na siłę znaleźć powód do oszczerstw. Tylko do końca nie przemyślałaś swojego komentarza , który wystarczy wsiąść na zdrowy rozsadek, a traci sens. Wypisuje, namawiam do obniżenia cen konkurencie, wyzywam od oszustów jeśli mają za drogo. I to w jakim celu według ciebie miałabym robić? Korzyścią dla mnie są te niższe ceny konkurencji, rezultat mojego rzekomego ''wypisywania'' czy podsycanie tego typu komentarzy i trzymanie kciuków, że nikt za chwile nie wsiądzie na mnie? Zastanów się. 
Mam swoje życie, nie boj się o to. Jestem tu od dawna ale na forum dodaje jedynie swoje ogłoszenie, moje komentarze ograniczają się do anonimowych odpowiedzi na temat stosowania, dawkowania, czy objawów bo znam je nie tylko na własnym przykładzie ale i osób które kupiły i potem kontaktowały się ze mną jak wszystko przebiega, wiec się tą wiedza dziele dlatego myślę że jednak cos pozytywnego wnoszę.
Żadnych porąbanych dyskusji nie prowadzę i komentarzy kto jest oszustem a kto nie, nie dodaje. A jeżeli twoje bystre oko je wyłapało to czemu tych pomocnych komentarzy nie zauważyło? Wiesz dlaczego? Bo twój komentarz ''niestety jest tu od dawna ta za przeproszeniem osoba, wypisuje do wszystkich ...itd'' to tylko twoje zgadywanie i układanie faktów tak jak tobie to pasuje. Nie sztuka na forum gdzie wszyscy piszą anonimowo oczernić jakoś osobę, wystarczy przypisać ja do najgorszych wpisów, prawda? To bardzo proste, tylko jaki masz na to dowód i pewność? Po czcionce może rozpoznajesz? Bo rzucanie oskarżeń z palca wyssanych to jest dopiero chamstwo. Równie dobrze ja mogę napisać ze sama jesteś handlarą, ze teraz specjalnie mnie oczerniasz, a taki i taki wpis jest twój itp. itd. Miałabyś jak udowodnić że nie? Takie odbijanie piłeczki bez końca bo anonimowo pisać można wszystko , a fantazja nie ma końca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl    otrzymałam  wczoraj  zamówione  opakowanie  20  sztuk  uczciwie  za  pobraniem ze  sprawdzeniem  i  w  dobrym kontakcie   ze  sprzedawca  odpowie  wam  na  każde  nurtujące  pytanie polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamęt w tym momencie sama wnosisz i próbujesz na siłę znaleźć powód do oszczerstw. Tylko do końca nie przemyślałaś swojego komentarza , który wystarczy wsiąść na zdrowy rozsadek, a traci sens. Wypisuje, namawiam do obniżenia cen konkurencie, wyzywam od oszustów jeśli mają za drogo. I to w jakim celu według ciebie miałabym robić? Korzyścią dla mnie są te niższe ceny konkurencji, rezultat mojego rzekomego ''wypisywania'' czy podsycanie tego typu komentarzy i trzymanie kciuków, że nikt za chwile nie wsiądzie na mnie? Zastanów się. 
> Mam swoje życie, nie boj się o to. Jestem tu od dawna ale na forum dodaje jedynie swoje ogłoszenie, moje komentarze ograniczają się do anonimowych odpowiedzi na temat stosowania, dawkowania, czy objawów bo znam je nie tylko na własnym przykładzie ale i osób które kupiły i potem kontaktowały się ze mną jak wszystko przebiega, wiec się tą wiedza dziele dlatego myślę że jednak cos pozytywnego wnoszę.
> Żadnych porąbanych dyskusji nie prowadzę i komentarzy kto jest oszustem a kto nie, nie dodaje. A jeżeli twoje bystre oko je wyłapało to czemu tych pomocnych komentarzy nie zauważyło? Wiesz dlaczego? Bo twój komentarz ''niestety jest tu od dawna ta za przeproszeniem osoba, wypisuje do wszystkich ...itd'' to tylko twoje zgadywanie i układanie faktów tak jak tobie to pasuje. Nie sztuka na forum gdzie wszyscy piszą anonimowo oczernić jakoś osobę, wystarczy przypisać ja do najgorszych wpisów, prawda? To bardzo proste, tylko jaki masz na to dowód i pewność? Po czcionce może rozpoznajesz? Bo rzucanie oskarżeń z palca wyssanych to jest dopiero chamstwo. Równie dobrze ja mogę napisać ze sama jesteś handlarą, ze teraz specjalnie mnie oczerniasz, a taki i taki wpis jest twój itp. itd. Miałabyś jak udowodnić że nie? Takie odbijanie piłeczki bez końca bo anonimowo pisać można wszystko , a fantazja nie ma końca.


dokładnie, i raczej nie wydaje mi się, żeby jakakolwiek tu osoba chciała zostać czyimś idolem czy chce"zdobyć" publiczność. Więc to jest śmieszne. A bronisz własnego "tyłka" bo zła reputacja na pewno nie pomoże Twoim interesom. Jesteś, czy nie jesteś oszustem..tego nie wiemi nie mnie to oceniać bo tabletek u Ciebie ani nie zamawiałam ani nie zamówie. Poprostyu też uważam, ze twoja cena jest wygórowana a tym sama śmieszna. To tyle  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie, i raczej nie wydaje mi się, żeby jakakolwiek tu osoba chciała zostać czyimś idolem czy chce"zdobyć" publiczność. Więc to jest śmieszne. A bronisz własnego "tyłka" bo zła reputacja na pewno nie pomoże Twoim interesom. Jesteś, czy nie jesteś oszustem..tego nie wiemi nie mnie to oceniać bo tabletek u Ciebie ani nie zamawiałam ani nie zamówie. Poprostyu też uważam, ze twoja cena jest wygórowana a tym sama śmieszna. To tyle


zgadzam sie z toba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy  są   tu  jakieś   dziewczyny  które  zażywały  ?jak  reagowałyście  po  1  dawce  i  po  jakim  czasie .tak  na marginesie  może  przestaniecie  już  publikować  posty  które  niczego  nie  wnoszą  odnośnie oszustów chyba  dorośli ludzie  korzystają  z  tej  strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy  są   tu  jakieś   dziewczyny  które  zażywały  ?jak  reagowałyście  po  1  dawce  i  po  jakim  czasie .tak  na marginesie  może  przestaniecie  już  publikować  posty  które  niczego  nie  wnoszą  odnośnie oszustów chyba  dorośli ludzie  korzystają  z  tej  strony


kazdy reaguje inaczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 10 tyg ciaży stwierdził lekarz ze mam krwiaka i powiedział ze jak pęknie to pociągnie zarodek a tu tyle czasu i nic tylko bole brązowe plamienia a czas leci i tam w środku rośnie i niech mi ktoś pomoże jestem gotowa zażyć tabletki ... niech mi ktoś napisze jak to zrobić boje sie ze sie nie powiedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 10 tyg ciaży stwierdził lekarz ze mam krwiaka i powiedział ze jak pęknie to pociągnie zarodek a tu tyle czasu i nic tylko bole brązowe plamienia a czas leci i tam w środku rośnie i niech mi ktoś pomoże jestem gotowa zażyć tabletki ... niech mi ktoś napisze jak to zrobić boje sie ze sie nie powiedzie


a masz te tabletki w ogole?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe forum traktuje o tym jak zażyć tabletki. 
Na prawdę, wystarczy poczytać. 

O święta naiwności?! Czekałaś aż do tego czasu czy krwiak pęknie? Trzeba było poczytać sobie w necie jaki procent krwiakow zamiast pękac, wchłania się nie stanowiąc zagrożenia dla.ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja odsprzedam swoje 12 tabletek kupione w necie za 120 jak jakas chetna to prosze o kontakt lub odpowiedz na ten post 

M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moj mail milunia0506@wp.pl odsprzedam swoj zestaw ktory kupilam w necie 12 arthrotecu za 120 zl - dalam 180 ale moze ktores z dziewczyn pomoge wiec taniej niz ja dalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile czekamy na przesyłkę z wow a ile z womenhelp? Zależy mi na czasie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile czekamy na przesyłkę z wow a ile z womenhelp? Zależy mi na czasie...


cos kolo 10 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie  można  tego zwyczajnie  połknąć  po  wyjęciu  rdzenia  zamiast  trzymać  w  buzi   pol  h ?  po  1  dawce  po  okolo  godzinie  zaczęłam  krwawić ale   tak  delikatnie  i  cała   się  trzęsę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie można.........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie  można  tego zwyczajnie  połknąć  po  wyjęciu  rdzenia  zamiast  trzymać  w  buzi   pol  h ?  po  1  dawce  po  okolo  godzinie  zaczęłam  krwawić ale   tak  delikatnie  i  cała   się  trzęsę


ja robilam pol na pol pol dopochwowo pol do buzi , ale wole dopochwowo - szybciej dziala - ale ewentualny szpital dopiero po 3 dniach jak cos zeby nie wykryli i dobrze sie wypłukac z resztek tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie, i raczej nie wydaje mi się, żeby jakakolwiek tu osoba chciała zostać czyimś idolem czy chce"zdobyć" publiczność. Więc to jest śmieszne. A bronisz własnego "tyłka" bo zła reputacja na pewno nie pomoże Twoim interesom. Jesteś, czy nie jesteś oszustem..tego nie wiemi nie mnie to oceniać bo tabletek u Ciebie ani nie zamawiałam ani nie zamówie. Poprostyu też uważam, ze twoja cena jest wygórowana a tym sama śmieszna. To tyle


Reputacja jest ważna ale w prawdziwym życiu, na forum dotyczącym tabletek poronnych nie zależy mi na budowaniu jakiejkolwiek reputacji. Dodany komentarz o cenie, który wyglądał jak wypowiedz Dody  ''hi hi hi'' , ''masakra'' albo osoby, która rozpoznała we mnie ''czarny charakter'' z tego forum to prowokacja do takich dyskusji. Zamieszczając je liczyły się z tym że mogą dostać ripostę, tylko teraz zabrakło argumentów żeby dalej czymś dokopać bo ile razy można pisać że cena śmieszna i za wysoka jak każdy ma swój rozum i sam potrafi to ocenić. Nie zależy na opinii na tym forum, chce tylko żeby nie było zbędnych komentarzy i wróżenia z fusów kto ja jestem. Jeśli ktoś nie jest za interesowany ogłoszeniem i w żaden sposób go nie dotyczy niech traktuje je jak powietrze, każdy kto je czyta sam potrafi wyciągnąć wnioski i nie potrzebuje przekładu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Reputacja jest ważna ale w prawdziwym życiu, na forum dotyczącym tabletek poronnych nie zależy mi na budowaniu jakiejkolwiek reputacji. Dodany komentarz o cenie, który wyglądał jak wypowiedz Dody  ''hi hi hi'' , ''masakra'' albo osoby, która rozpoznała we mnie ''czarny charakter'' z tego forum to prowokacja do takich dyskusji. Zamieszczając je liczyły się z tym że mogą dostać ripostę, tylko teraz zabrakło argumentów żeby dalej czymś dokopać bo ile razy można pisać że cena śmieszna i za wysoka jak każdy ma swój rozum i sam potrafi to ocenić. Nie zależy na opinii na tym forum, chce tylko żeby nie było zbędnych komentarzy i wróżenia z fusów kto ja jestem. Jeśli ktoś nie jest za interesowany ogłoszeniem i w żaden sposób go nie dotyczy niech traktuje je jak powietrze, każdy kto je czyta sam potrafi wyciągnąć wnioski i nie potrzebuje przekładu.


idz stad oszusie bo cie zglosze na policje ze handlujesz lekami nielegalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja robilam pol na pol pol dopochwowo pol do buzi , ale wole dopochwowo - szybciej dziala - ale ewentualny szpital dopiero po 3 dniach jak cos zeby nie wykryli i dobrze sie wypłukac z resztek tabletek



Mam  nadzieję  uniknąć  szpitala  ....coraz   większy ból  w  podbrzuszu a   do  kolejnej  dawki  jeszcze godzina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam  nadzieję  uniknąć  szpitala  ....coraz   większy ból  w  podbrzuszu a   do  kolejnej  dawki  jeszcze godzina


bedzie dobrze wytrzymasz ... :Smile:  powodzonka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam mi jednak nie potrzebne - zdecydowalam o donoszeniu ciazy  :Smile:  a zakupilam juz od dziewczyny z tad - mam wolne 12 tabletek arthrotecu za 120 zł / dalam 180 ale odsprzedam taniej bo moze ktos jest w potrzebie ...
milunia0506@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jaka pewność ze zadziałają w 10 tyg ciazy ... myślałam ze pęknie krwiak miałam lezec nie lezałam wogole nic .. nie oszczędzałam sie lekarz do szpitala mnie wysłał abym tam lezała zrezygnowałam i czekałam i nic . krwiak wchłania sie poprzez odpoczynek leżenie itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cos kolo 10 dni


i tabletek brak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaka pewność ze zadziałają w 10 tyg ciazy ... myślałam ze pęknie krwiak miałam lezec nie lezałam wogole nic .. nie oszczędzałam sie lekarz do szpitala mnie wysłał abym tam lezała zrezygnowałam i czekałam i nic . krwiak wchłania sie poprzez odpoczynek leżenie itp


napewno zadzialaja ! tylko na co ty czekasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wypelnilam formularz na whw i dotarlam do strony gdzie trzeba dac darowizne, ja jednak chcialam ponegocjowac zeby bylo taniej a mnie nie stac na pokrycie calosci....co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypelnilam formularz na whw i dotarlam do strony gdzie trzeba dac darowizne, ja jednak chcialam ponegocjowac zeby bylo taniej a mnie nie stac na pokrycie calosci....co robic?


nwm , szukaj tu na forum czasem dziewczyny odsprzedaja ... probuj mozna taniej kupic nawet za 50 czy do 150 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisać prośbę w mailu podając nr konsultacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypelnilam formularz na whw i dotarlam do strony gdzie trzeba dac darowizne, ja jednak chcialam ponegocjowac zeby bylo taniej a mnie nie stac na pokrycie calosci....co robic?


musisz do nich napisac ze nie masz pieniedzy i o ile ci obniza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nwm , szukaj tu na forum czasem dziewczyny odsprzedaja ... probuj mozna taniej kupic nawet za 50 czy do 150 zł


za tyle to arthroec kupi a nie zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko załatwię tab i to robię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> idz stad oszusie bo cie zglosze na policje ze handlujesz lekami nielegalnie


Jakie rozwiązanie, pogróżki na ucięcie tematu. Swoje nerwy lepiej trzymaj na wodzy. Zgłosić może każdy, wiec nie masz co straszyć. Tylko licz się z tym że dokopiesz nie tylko mi, ale bardzo wielu osobom które kupiły. Będą ci na pewno niezmiernie ''wdzięczne'' za ciąganie po posterunkach, szczególnie te które odbierały na poczcie, a nie w domu żeby wszystko było dyskretnie i nikt się nie dowiedział. Faceci tych kobiet którzy kupili w ich imieniu bo prosiły o to, również docenią twój gest kiedy usłyszą, że to podchodzi pod namawianie do aborcji. Podziękowań zbierzesz co nie miara za ten dobry uczynek, brawo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie rozwiązanie, pogróżki na ucięcie tematu. Swoje nerwy lepiej trzymaj na wodzy. Zgłosić może każdy, wiec nie masz co straszyć. Tylko licz się z tym że dokopiesz nie tylko mi, ale bardzo wielu osobom które kupiły. Będą ci na pewno niezmiernie ''wdzięczne'' za ciąganie po posterunkach, szczególnie te które odbierały na poczcie, a nie w domu żeby wszystko było dyskretnie i nikt się nie dowiedział. Faceci tych kobiet którzy kupili w ich imieniu bo prosiły o to, również docenią twój gest kiedy usłyszą, że to podchodzi pod namawianie do aborcji. Podziękowań zbierzesz co nie miara za ten dobry uczynek, brawo.


chodzi tylko o to ze takich oszustow jak ty nalezy tepic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

matko   bóle krzyżowe jakbym  rodziła  normalnie  dziecko a  to  podobno  dopiero  początek ....mogę  wziąć  coś  przeciwbólowego ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie rozwiązanie, pogróżki na ucięcie tematu. Swoje nerwy lepiej trzymaj na wodzy. Zgłosić może każdy, wiec nie masz co straszyć. Tylko licz się z tym że dokopiesz nie tylko mi, ale bardzo wielu osobom które kupiły. Będą ci na pewno niezmiernie ''wdzięczne'' za ciąganie po posterunkach, szczególnie te które odbierały na poczcie, a nie w domu żeby wszystko było dyskretnie i nikt się nie dowiedział. Faceci tych kobiet którzy kupili w ich imieniu bo prosiły o to, również docenią twój gest kiedy usłyszą, że to podchodzi pod namawianie do aborcji. Podziękowań zbierzesz co nie miara za ten dobry uczynek, brawo.


Tym co kupują te tabl(mowie o kobietach ktore kupuja je dla siebie) nic nie grozi to po pierwsze! Po drugie naucz sie cos dostrzegać, bo jak widzę już trzecia osoba pisze negatywnie na tym forum o Tobie. Ja juz napisałm wczesniej ze nie mam zamiaru Cie oceniac ani grozic czy wypisywac jaki z Ciebei oszust. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Napisałam tylko, ze cena jest wygórowana. To tyle, a Ty widze wrzucasz wszystkich tych co piszą do jednego wora. I jestem tu od niedawna a komentarze jak widziałam na Twoj temat były juz wczesniej. A poza tym nie wiem po co ciagniesz temat to forum chyba nie słuzy do tego. Jak dla mnie szkoda czasu na tak bezsensowną, nic nie wnoszącą rozmowe. I to jak widze Ty nastawiasz wszystkich przeciwko tym ktorrzy wystawia negatywna opinie na Twoj temat. Nie mam nic wiecej do dodania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie rozwiązanie, pogróżki na ucięcie tematu. Swoje nerwy lepiej trzymaj na wodzy. Zgłosić może każdy, wiec nie masz co straszyć. Tylko licz się z tym że dokopiesz nie tylko mi, ale bardzo wielu osobom które kupiły. Będą ci na pewno niezmiernie ''wdzięczne'' za ciąganie po posterunkach, szczególnie te które odbierały na poczcie, a nie w domu żeby wszystko było dyskretnie i nikt się nie dowiedział. Faceci tych kobiet którzy kupili w ich imieniu bo prosiły o to, również docenią twój gest kiedy usłyszą, że to podchodzi pod namawianie do aborcji. Podziękowań zbierzesz co nie miara za ten dobry uczynek, brawo.


wlasnie oszuscie doksztalc sie najpierw co ci grozi za handel lekami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypelnilam formularz na whw i dotarlam do strony gdzie trzeba dac darowizne, ja jednak chcialam ponegocjowac zeby bylo taniej a mnie nie stac na pokrycie calosci....co robic?


Napisz do nich maila i zasugeruj kwotę jaką możesz przekazać, nie powinno być problemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tym co kupują te tabl(mowie o kobietach ktore kupuja je dla siebie) nic nie grozi to po pierwsze! Po drugie naucz sie cos dostrzegać, bo jak widzę już trzecia osoba pisze negatywnie na tym forum o Tobie. Ja juz napisałm wczesniej ze nie mam zamiaru Cie oceniac ani grozic czy wypisywac jaki z Ciebei oszust. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Napisałam tylko, ze cena jest wygórowana. To tyle, a Ty widze wrzucasz wszystkich tych co piszą do jednego wora. I jestem tu od niedawna a komentarze jak widziałam na Twoj temat były juz wczesniej. A poza tym nie wiem po co ciagniesz temat to forum chyba nie słuzy do tego. Jak dla mnie szkoda czasu na tak bezsensowną, nic nie wnoszącą rozmowe. I to jak widze Ty nastawiasz wszystkich przeciwko tym ktorrzy wystawia negatywna opinie na Twoj temat. Nie mam nic wiecej do dodania


Na mój temat nie było żadnych komentarzy i to mi bardzo odpowiadało. Nie napisałam nic o tym, ze kobietom które kupiły grożą jakieś konsekwencje prawne, napisałam tylko o tym że kto zakupił na pewno zostało by wywleczone przez policje bo ktoś musiałby potwierdzić im takie zgłoszenie, nikt inny niż kupujący byłby o to poproszony. Że forum nie służy do ciągnięcia takich komentarzy, to nie pisz do mnie bo ja tego tematu nigdy bym nie zaczęła gdyby nie zbędne komentarze, w których chodziło o to żeby mnie sprowokować. Ja swoja dyskusje na tym kończę bo i tak nie ma sensu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na mój temat nie było żadnych komentarzy i to mi bardzo odpowiadało. Nie napisałam nic o tym, ze kobietom które kupiły grożą jakieś konsekwencje prawne, napisałam tylko o tym że kto zakupił na pewno zostało by wywleczone przez policje bo ktoś musiałby potwierdzić im takie zgłoszenie, nikt inny niż kupujący byłby o to poproszony. Że forum nie służy do ciągnięcia takich komentarzy, to nie pisz do mnie bo ja tego tematu nigdy bym nie zaczęła gdyby nie zbędne komentarze, w których chodziło o to żeby mnie sprowokować. Ja swoja dyskusje na tym kończę bo i tak nie ma sensu.


a ja cie zglaszam niech zrobia prowokacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3  dawka  chyba  zejdę  z  bólu  i  zimna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3  dawka  chyba  zejdę  z  bólu  i  zimna


i jak sie czujesz?krwawisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak sie czujesz?krwawisz?


zaczęłam  już  po  1  dawce  delikatnie  po  2  skurcze  były  zdecydowanie  silniejsze  bóle  krzyżowe a  po  3  się  zaczęło momentalnie ból jak  do  porodu mocne  krwawienie płód wody płodowe wszystko  razem wczoraj  weszłam  w  13 tydzien bałam  się  ale  wygląda na  to  że  się  udało  wystarczyło  12  tabletek nadal mam  skurcze  ale mniejsze  juz  nie  jest mi  zimno trochę  podniosła  sie  temperatura 37  i  5 stopnia krwawienie  nie  ustępuje ...boję  sie  że się  wykrwawię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mój wynik Beta wyszedł 255,6 co to znaczy, bo nie znam się za bardzo na tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mój wynik Beta wyszedł 255,6 co to znaczy, bo nie znam się za bardzo na tym


napewno jestes w ciazy wynik powyzej 3 to ciaza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napewno jestes w ciazy wynik powyzej 3 to ciaza


taki  wynik   to  juz    raczej spora

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci z apteki  jagna.wala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostało  mi  8  tabletek  arthrotec  z  opakowania  20  sztuk chętnie  pomogę  potrzebującej może komuś  brakuje   80  zl  z  przesyłką  płatna  przy  odbiorze oczywiście i  możliwością sprawdzenia kontakt  gg 6581080

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znaczy mi chodzi o to bo byłam dzisiaj u ginekologa, wcześniej tj. w czwartek wzięłam arthrotec no i wszystko wskazuje, że się udało kanał otwarty, doktor powiedział że poroniłam i kazał mi zrobić test beta, wyszedł mi ten wynik, to że byłam w ciąży to wiedziałam, ale chodziło mi o tydzień dokładnie, z  tego co wyczytałam w necie i zobaczyłam to tak 4 - 5 tydzień.
 Generalnie lekarz mi powiedział, że coś tam się nie łuszczy i będę musiała mieć łyżeczkowanie, a ja niestety nie mogę sobie pozwolić na szpital. Mam 5 miesięcznego synka, mój narzeczony pracuje i nie może wziąć wolnego by się nim zająć, a ja nie mam możliwości by go zostawić z kimś na czas pobytu w szpitalu... Nie wiem co mam robić  :Frown:  Kazał mi przyjść we czwartek zobaczyć czy coś tam się łuszczy, jeśli tak szpital nie będzie konieczny, jeśli nie to no niestety. A ja naprawdę nie mogę sobie na to pozwolić i nie wiem co teraz.. 
 I wogóle o co chodzi z tym łuszczeniem ?? Lekarza już się nie zapytałam bo byłam tak zdenerwowana tym szpitalem, że myślałam że tam padnę na zawał.. 

Pomóżcie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znaczy mi chodzi o to bo byłam dzisiaj u ginekologa, wcześniej tj. w czwartek wzięłam arthrotec no i wszystko wskazuje, że się udało kanał otwarty, doktor powiedział że poroniłam i kazał mi zrobić test beta, wyszedł mi ten wynik, to że byłam w ciąży to wiedziałam, ale chodziło mi o tydzień dokładnie, z  tego co wyczytałam w necie i zobaczyłam to tak 4 - 5 tydzień.
>  Generalnie lekarz mi powiedział, że coś tam się nie łuszczy i będę musiała mieć łyżeczkowanie, a ja niestety nie mogę sobie pozwolić na szpital. Mam 5 miesięcznego synka, mój narzeczony pracuje i nie może wziąć wolnego by się nim zająć, a ja nie mam możliwości by go zostawić z kimś na czas pobytu w szpitalu... Nie wiem co mam robić  Kazał mi przyjść we czwartek zobaczyć czy coś tam się łuszczy, jeśli tak szpital nie będzie konieczny, jeśli nie to no niestety. A ja naprawdę nie mogę sobie na to pozwolić i nie wiem co teraz.. 
>  I wogóle o co chodzi z tym łuszczeniem ?? Lekarza już się nie zapytałam bo byłam tak zdenerwowana tym szpitalem, że myślałam że tam padnę na zawał.. 
> 
> Pomóżcie




Masz już  dziecko  i  nie  wiesz  że  muszą  się  drogi  rodne  oraz  macica  oczyścić ?Jesli  po  poronieniu  nie  zejdzie  z ciebie  wszystko może  dojść  do  zakażenia więc  jeśli  nie  krwawisz  po  juz  po  zażyciu tabletek  a  minęło  zaledwie  parę  dni  to  radziłabym  jednak poddać  się  zabiegowi łyżeczkowania jeśli pójdziesz na czczo do  szpitala  z  samego  rana to  wyjedziesz  tego  samego  dnia chyba  to lepsze  niż  zakażenie i  kto  wie  jak  długi  pobyt  w  szpitalu. Pozdrawiam i  Powodzenia .

----------


## aaa22222222

wiem, ze zestaw z wow jest tylkopewny ale nie mam juz ani czasu ani kasy, więc polecacie? ktoś coś wie :arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostało  mi  8  tabletek  arthrotec  z  opakowania  20  sztuk chętnie  pomogę  potrzebującej może komuś  brakuje   80  zl  z  przesyłką  płatna  przy  odbiorze oczywiście i  możliwością sprawdzenia kontakt  gg 6581080


podasz maila bo gg nie mam? a jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz już  dziecko  i  nie  wiesz  że  muszą  się  drogi  rodne  oraz  macica  oczyścić ?Jesli  po  poronieniu  nie  zejdzie  z ciebie  wszystko może  dojść  do  zakażenia więc  jeśli  nie  krwawisz  po  juz  po  zażyciu tabletek  a  minęło  zaledwie  parę  dni  to  radziłabym  jednak poddać  się  zabiegowi łyżeczkowania jeśli pójdziesz na czczo do  szpitala  z  samego  rana to  wyjedziesz  tego  samego  dnia chyba  to lepsze  niż  zakażenie i  kto  wie  jak  długi  pobyt  w  szpitalu. Pozdrawiam i  Powodzenia .



Krwawie cały czas.

----------


## DDDDDDDDD

Witajcie dziewczyny. Tylko prosze darować sobie głupie komentarze, bo forum jest po to by pomóc a ja mam problem ;( Jestem w 6 tyg ciąży,przymierzam się do wzięcia arth. Prosze powiedzcie jakie jest prawdopodobienstwo, ze bede musiała miec łyżeczkowanie?a moze najpierw nap od początku..niestety do szpitala trafić nie mogę ze względuu na brak ubezpieczenia a wiadomo ile szpital pozniej policzy za takie przyjecie pacjenta na jego koszt. Rejestracja w Urzedzie tez odpada, poniewaz zostałam zawieszona..do konca kwietnia. Więc powiedzcie czy jesli po kilku dniach nie bd krwawic to czy na zabieg łyzeczkowania musze trafic od razu czy moge dopiero zgłosic sie po jakims czasie? Przeciez niektóre kobiety zachodzą w ciąże i ją tracą nawet o tym nie wiedząc..i też nie idą odrazu na ten zabieg. Prosze o odp ..dzięki
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny. Tylko prosze darować sobie głupie komentarze, bo forum jest po to by pomóc a ja mam problem ;( Jestem w 6 tyg ciąży,przymierzam się do wzięcia arth. Prosze powiedzcie jakie jest prawdopodobienstwo, ze bede musiała miec łyżeczkowanie?a moze najpierw nap od początku..niestety do szpitala trafić nie mogę ze względuu na brak ubezpieczenia a wiadomo ile szpital pozniej policzy za takie przyjecie pacjenta na jego koszt. Rejestracja w Urzedzie tez odpada, poniewaz zostałam zawieszona..do konca kwietnia. Więc powiedzcie czy jesli po kilku dniach nie bd krwawic to czy na zabieg łyzeczkowania musze trafic od razu czy moge dopiero zgłosic sie po jakims czasie? Przeciez niektóre kobiety zachodzą w ciąże i ją tracą nawet o tym nie wiedząc..i też nie idą odrazu na ten zabieg. Prosze o odp ..dzięki
> pozdrawiam


niewiemy jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo czy bedziesz miała łyżeczkowanie, czy nie, ale jeśli chodzi o opiekę medyczną, kobiety w w ciąży, w połogu i po poronieniu mają zagwarantowane świadczenia od państwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niewiemy jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo czy bedziesz miała łyżeczkowanie, czy nie, ale jeśli chodzi o opiekę medyczną, kobiety w w ciąży, w połogu i po poronieniu mają zagwarantowane świadczenia od państwa


dzięki za odp. Wiec jesli nawet trafię do szpitala, to nie będe obciążona finansowo? tzn nie bd musiała zwracać kosztów leczenia, odwoływać się czy prosić o umożenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzięki za odp. Wiec jesli nawet trafię do szpitala, to nie będe obciążona finansowo? tzn nie bd musiała zwracać kosztów leczenia, odwoływać się czy prosić o umożenie?


poczytaj tu, i zadzwoń lub przejdź się do NFZtu żeby dokładnie dopytać jak to jest przy poronieniu

h t t p: / / praca.gazetaprawna.pl/wywiady/310206,kobieta_w_ciazy_nie_musi_byc_ubezpieczona.h t m l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy tabsy whw zawsze docieraja czy byly przypadki ze psczka nie dotarla do odbiorcy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam do was prośbe, w 6 tygodniu ciąży zamówiłam od gościa z internetu tabletki poronne które rzekomo miały być mifepriston i misoprostol. Nie dostałam krwawienia, a ciąża nadaj się rozwija, tabletki wyglądały tak http://images.ddccdn.com/images/pills/nlm/000019.jpg możecie mi powiedzieć co to tak naprawdę jest, szczególnie to na której napisane jest 50AAAA

----------


## ona22222222111111111111

Hej dziewczyny, brakuje mi 4 tabletek. Czy któraś ma odsprzedać? czekam na odp.zależy mi na czasie. ona92.92@wp.pl  jesli nie to polecacie kogos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli nikogo takiego nie znajdę to czy 2 dawki arth. wystarczą? (6 tydzień)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie w sobotę wzięłam o 11:30 3 tabl art i była cisza o 16 kolejne 3 tab i dalej cisza o 18 zaczął bolec brzuch i poszło krwawienie o 20 zaczęły schodzić skrzepy takie trochę dziwne bo jakby w środku białe dla spokoju o 20 wzięłam kolejne 2 no i o 23 poszłam do łazienki a tam chlup poszło wielkości dloni( bardzo się nieprnzygladalam ) i dalej krwawienie razem ze skrzepami ale coraz mniejsze  . Od wczoraj było takie jak przy połogu -wiem jak wyglada bo mam 3 dzieci a dziś już cisza .czuje się dobrze żadnej temperatury ani nic ale zastanawiam się czy wszystko jest ok i kiedy mogę iść do ginekologa dodam ze brałam je dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam do was prośbe, w 6 tygodniu ciąży zamówiłam od gościa z internetu tabletki poronne które rzekomo miały być mifepriston i misoprostol. Nie dostałam krwawienia, a ciąża nadaj się rozwija, tabletki wyglądały tak http://images.ddccdn.com/images/pills/nlm/000019.jpg możecie mi powiedzieć co to tak naprawdę jest, szczególnie to na której napisane jest 50AAAA


mi ta 50 aa wyglaa na aspiryne ale nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny skad bralyscie tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny skad bralyscie tabletki?


  ja    wczoraj  zażyłam  komplet  arthrotec które  zamówiłam  od  arthrotec.12@o2.pl   wszystko  się  udało paczka płatna   za  pobraniem  ze  sprawdzeniem i  kontakt  telefoniczny  ze  sprzedawca  również  bardzo  dobry  otrzymałam instrukcje zażywania i odpowiedz na  nurtujace  mnie pytania , Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem, ze zestaw z wow jest tylkopewny ale nie mam juz ani czasu ani kasy, więc polecacie? ktoś coś wie :arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl??


Polecam  zamawiałam od  tej kobiety  uprzejma  odpowie  na  wszystkie  pytania  tabletki oryginalne  wczoraj zażyłam poszło sprawnie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podasz maila bo gg nie mam? a jestem zainteresowana


 rozregulowana@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja odsprzedam swoje 12 tabletek kupione w necie za 120 jak jakas chetna to prosze o kontakt lub odpowiedz na ten post 
> 
> M.


jestem chetna, podasz mailA?

----------


## aaaa

> Dziewczyny czy tabsy whw zawsze docieraja czy byly przypadki ze psczka nie dotarla do odbiorcy?



przesylki z womenhelp.org  docieraja za kazdym razem. jest z nimi zawsze dobry kontakt i leki aktualnie docieraja w ok 7-10 dni.  trzeba troche cierpliwosci ale ma sie pewnosc ze zadzialaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja    wczoraj  zażyłam  komplet  arthrotec które  zamówiłam  od  arthrotec.12@o2.pl   wszystko  się  udało paczka płatna   za  pobraniem  ze  sprawdzeniem i  kontakt  telefoniczny  ze  sprzedawca  również  bardzo  dobry  otrzymałam instrukcje zażywania i odpowiedz na  nurtujace  mnie pytania , Polecam



naprawde kupywalas od niego czy tylko reklamujesz? to wazna sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do ktorego tygodnia mozna stosowac tabletki? i czy tygodnie liczy sie jak u ginekologa czyli od odtatniej miesiaczki czy od zapłodnienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi ta 50 aa wyglaa na aspiryne ale nie wiem


Tak trudno wpisac sobie w google searle 1411 i przekonac sie ze to oryginalny arthrotec, chocby tu
h t t p : / / w w w. drugs.  com/imprints/searle-1411-aaaa-50-1166.  h t m l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> naprawde kupywalas od niego czy tylko reklamujesz? to wazna sprawa


reklamuje ,,,, sama sprzedaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam arthrotec 12 lub 20 sztuk możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości bądź odbiór osobisty .    zapraszam@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> naprawde kupywalas od niego czy tylko reklamujesz? to wazna sprawa


Ktoś zawsze napisze, że sama się reklamuje. A tamten komentarz pewnie napisała Pani Agnieszka, kojarzę bo ostatnio tylko ona kupiła całe opakowanie, zazwyczaj biorą 12 szt. Przy okazji dziękuje że ma odwagę napisać po tych ostatnich komentarzach coś pozytywnego na mój temat. 
pozdrawiam.
Przy okazji, nie Pan - Paulina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> naprawde kupywalas od niego czy tylko reklamujesz? to wazna sprawa


 zadna  reklama kupilam  w  piatek  w  poniedziałek  był  kurier w  godzinach  popołudniowych  wczoraj  zazyłam  zadziałały  było oryginalne opakowanie przesylke  mogłam  sprawdzić  i żadnej  zapłaty  z  góry ponadto  podejrzewam  że  kobieta  z  którą  miałam  przyjemność dokonać  tej  transakcji  jest  lekarzem i  to  ginekologiem odpowiedziała  mi na  wszystkie  nurtujace mnie  pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec.12@o2.pl  a skąd bierzesz te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś zawsze napisze, że sama się reklamuje. A tamten komentarz pewnie napisała Pani Agnieszka, kojarzę bo ostatnio tylko ona kupiła całe opakowanie, zazwyczaj biorą 12 szt. Przy okazji dziękuje że ma odwagę napisać po tych ostatnich komentarzach coś pozytywnego na mój temat. 
> pozdrawiam.
> Przy okazji, nie Pan - Paulina.


  I  dziekuję  przy  okazji  za  pomoc dzisiaj  czuję   się  już  znacznie  lepiej a  byłam  pełna  obaw . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec.12@o2.pl  a skąd bierzesz te tabletki?


Z apteki, mam paragony jeśli trzeba bo ostatnio o nie proszą dla pewności.
Pani Agnieszko, bardzo się cieszę, że udało się bez problemów i już po wszystkim. 
Również dziękuje i serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z apteki, mam paragony jeśli trzeba bo ostatnio o nie proszą dla pewności.
> Pani Agnieszko, bardzo się cieszę, że udało się bez problemów i już po wszystkim. 
> Również dziękuje i serdecznie pozdrawiam.



a skąd recepty? za ile sprzedajesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadna  reklama kupilam  w  piatek  w  poniedziałek  był  kurier w  godzinach  popołudniowych  wczoraj  zazyłam  zadziałały  było oryginalne opakowanie przesylke  mogłam  sprawdzić  i żadnej  zapłaty  z  góry ponadto  podejrzewam  że  kobieta  z  którą  miałam  przyjemność dokonać  tej  transakcji  jest  lekarzem i  to  ginekologiem odpowiedziała  mi na  wszystkie  nurtujace mnie  pytania


ale sciemniasz zaden ginekolog nie zaryzykowalby pracy handlujac lekami bo by go zamkneli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale sciemniasz zaden ginekolog nie zaryzykowalby pracy handlujac lekami bo by go zamkneli


dokładnie! najwyrazniej ten arthrotec.12szt sam sobie wsyatwia pozytywne opinie, ale kto uwierzy w to, ze to ginekolog? zaden gin nie ryzykowałby utrata pracy i wiezieniem dla paru stówek. Ludzie opamiętajcie sie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!!potrzebuje tab na poronienie jestem prawdopodobnie w 9 tc. czytalam tu wiele komentarzy i 
sądzę że znajdzie się tu zaufana osoba ktora mogla by mi wyslac oczywiście za oplata, jeśli jest taka osoba to w odpowiedzi podam meila . dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie! najwyrazniej ten arthrotec.12szt sam sobie wsyatwia pozytywne opinie, ale kto uwierzy w to, ze to ginekolog? zaden gin nie ryzykowałby utrata pracy i wiezieniem dla paru stówek. Ludzie opamiętajcie sie!


nie wiem jak ktos moze uwierzyc ze ginekolog handluje lekami gdyby tak bylo to by i w gabinecie sprzedawal a tak nie jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!!potrzebuje tab na poronienie jestem prawdopodobnie w 9 tc. czytalam tu wiele komentarzy i 
> sądzę że znajdzie się tu zaufana osoba ktora mogla by mi wyslac oczywiście za oplata, jeśli jest taka osoba to w odpowiedzi podam meila . dziekuje za pomoc


Też potrzebuje, ale juz trace nadzieje że na forum ktoś zaufany sie znadzie;< jak znajdziesz kogoś pewnego daj znać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też potrzebuje, ale juz trace nadzieje że na forum ktoś zaufany sie znadzie;< jak znajdziesz kogoś pewnego daj znać...


napewno dam tylko żeby ktos znalazl się szybko po podobno to tylko do 12 tyg można wziasc  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napewno dam tylko żeby ktos znalazl się szybko po podobno to tylko do 12 tyg można wziasc


nie probowalyscie w aptece kupic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napewno dam tylko żeby ktos znalazl się szybko po podobno to tylko do 12 tyg można wziasc


słyszałam że do 16 nawet ale nie wiem, i tak lepiej jak najszybciej.. moja koleżanka próbowała w aptece chodzila wszedzie i nie dało rady ;/ tym bardziej młodej dziewczynie nie sprzedadza bo wiedza po co..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do ktorego tygodnia mozna stosowac tabletki? i czy tygodnie liczy sie jak u ginekologa czyli od odtatniej miesiaczki czy od zapłodnienia?


Liczy się od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki, wiec jeśli ostatni okres miałaś załóżmy 1 marca, to dziś ciąża miałaby 30 dni trochę ponad 4 tygodnie. Tabletki możesz spokojnie stosować do 12 tygodnia, potem mogą zacząć się schody..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale sciemniasz zaden ginekolog nie zaryzykowalby pracy handlujac lekami bo by go zamkneli


Nie ściemnia, tylko tak jak napisała ''podejrzewa''  wiec nie rzucajcie się od razu na nią tak jak lubicie.
Nie jestem ginekologiem, sporo wiem na ten temat bo jak już pisałam, sama brałam te tabletki i zawsze mam kontakt z osobami które kupiły, stąd wiem na wielu przypadkach jak to wszystko może wyglądać, w 5, 6 czy 12 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

złe  opinie  i komentarze   zwykle  wystawia konkurencja  bądź  właśnie  oszuści ,  dorośli  ludzie  a  nie  potrafią  sami  myśleć  przecież  kobieta   wysyła przesyłkę  za  pobraniem   ze  sprawdzeniem i nie  ma    ceny z  kosmosu sprawdzasz  zgadza  się  płacisz  przyjmujesz paczkę  nie  zgadza  się paczka  wraca  do nadawcy a  ponadto  nie  napisałam  ze  jest  tylko  ze  miałam  wrażenie  kobieta  rozmawiała  z  moim  mężem  bo  sama  byłam  w  złym  stanie  psychicznym  żeby  z kimkolwiek  rozmawiać  i  sama  komunikowałam  się  tylko mailowo wydała  mi  się  kompetentna  ale to  moje  wrażenie . mnie  pomogła .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> złe  opinie  i komentarze   zwykle  wystawia konkurencja  bądź  właśnie  oszuści ,  dorośli  ludzie  a  nie  potrafią  sami  myśleć  przecież  kobieta   wysyła przesyłkę  za  pobraniem   ze  sprawdzeniem i nie  ma    ceny z  kosmosu sprawdzasz  zgadza  się  płacisz  przyjmujesz paczkę  nie  zgadza  się paczka  wraca  do nadawcy a  ponadto  nie  napisałam  ze  jest  tylko  ze  miałam  wrażenie  kobieta  rozmawiała  z  moim  mężem  bo  sama  byłam  w  złym  stanie  psychicznym  żeby  z kimkolwiek  rozmawiać  i  sama  komunikowałam  się  tylko mailowo wydała  mi  się  kompetentna  ale to  moje  wrażenie . mnie  pomogła .


a jaka ma cene?
/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.

ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM

Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje, nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 

Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: 
tel: 794 908 922, 
e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
> Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
> Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
> Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.
> 
> ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM
> 
> Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
> ...



prosze cie czlowieku 280 zl gdzie w aptece jest za 50 zl to nie jest cena z kosmosu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
> Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
> Cena za 12 szt. - 180 zł , 20 szt. - 280 zł (wysyłka wliczona)
> Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, na życzenie wysyłam tez zdjęcia.
> 
> ZA POBRANIEM, BEZ PRZEDPŁAT, ZAWSZE ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ODEBRANIEM
> 
> Wysyłka opcją 24 h zaraz po otrzymaniu adresu, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.
> ...


a z jakiego wojewodztwa by szla przesylka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

woj. podlaskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> woj. podlaskie


spodziewaj sie panow w mundurach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze cie czlowieku 280 zl gdzie w aptece jest za 50 zl to nie jest cena z kosmosu?


  to  idz  do  apteki kup  i  sam <a>sprzedawaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to  idz  do  apteki kup  i  sam <a>sprzedawaj


nie dzieki nie mam  zamiaru isc siedziec za handel lekami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam cytotec, czy któras wie jak ma go zazyc? tak samo jak arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wziełam pierwsza dawke czy po 15stu czy 30minutach moge wziąć chociaz łyka wody?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wziełam pierwsza dawke czy po 15stu czy 30minutach moge wziąć chociaz łyka wody?


  jasne   ze  możesz  nawet  zjeść  cokolwiek o ile  masz  ochotę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wziełam pierwsza dawke czy po 15stu czy 30minutach moge wziąć chociaz łyka wody?


dopóki trzymasz tabsy w buzi, nie wolno niczym popijać, jak już połkniesz po tych 30 min, możesz normalnie jesc i pić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam cytotec, czy któras wie jak ma go zazyc? tak samo jak arth?


tak, cytotec to też misoprostol, różni się od Arthrotecu tym, że nie ma rdzenia do wyplucia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jasne   ze  możesz  nawet  zjeść  cokolwiek o ile  masz  ochotę


trzymałam pół godz pod językiem. pozniej resztki tabletek popiłam wodą. tak moze byc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po ilu godzinach od wzięcia pierwszej dawki mogę spodziewac sie krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

minęła już godzina i nic sie nie dzieje, nie krawie, czuje sie odbrze, może troszke mnie mdli ale to czesto sie tak czuje no i jest mi troche zmno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> minęła już godzina i nic sie nie dzieje, nie krawie, czuje sie odbrze, może troszke mnie mdli ale to czesto sie tak czuje no i jest mi troche zmno.


bierz kolejna dawke i czekaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bierz kolejna dawke i czekaj


  mnie   było  tak  zimno  jakbym  stała na  mrozie  cała  się  trzęsłam aż  do  3  dawki  kiedy  zaczęłam  krwawić  i  w końcu  wszystko  poleciało dasz  radę  i na  pewno  się  uda  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mnie   było  tak  zimno  jakbym  stała na  mrozie  cała  się  trzęsłam aż  do  3  dawki  kiedy  zaczęłam  krwawić  i  w końcu  wszystko  poleciało dasz  radę  i na  pewno  się  uda  .


narazie jest mi niedobrze...i faktycznie n apoczatku było troche zimno...za godz biore druga dawke ale krwawienia nie ma boje sie, ze nie bd  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> narazie jest mi niedobrze...i faktycznie n apoczatku było troche zimno...za godz biore druga dawke ale krwawienia nie ma boje sie, ze nie bd


cierpliwości po pierwszej dawce rzadko jest krew. od kogo brałaś tabletki? masz jeszcze? też planuje tylko boje sie od handlarzy, wolałabym od dziewczyny która to przeszła i nie chciała oszukiwać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisze od kogo bralam jak bd po.juz krwawie 20 min przed druga dawka. brzuch boli okropnie  :Frown:  wyleciał jeden skrzep. Mdli mnie..ale ból brzucha nie do zniesieniea ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie dam rady wziac 2 dawki. umre/pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dam rady wziac 2 dawki. umre/pomozcie


A w czym?  Mamy ja wziąć za ciebie?
Nie umrzesz, to ci gwarantuje.  wyluzuj i wyobraź sobie że za 8 miesięcy przechodzisz 50 razy mocniejszy ból przez wiele godzin rodzac dziecko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dam rady wziac 2 dawki. umre/pomozcie


Mamy 2 dawkę zażyć za Ciebie? Nie histeryzuj jak masz problem z bólem to bierze się coś przeciwbólowego. A tak na marginesie gdybyś czytała wpisy na tym forum to byś wiedziała, że trzeba zaopatrzyć się w mocne środki przeciwbólowe. No, ale cóż nie chciało się poczytać bo po co, a tu klops nikt wcześniej cię nie poinformował

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeśli drugiej i trzeciej dawki nie weźmiesz, to raczej cię to czeka:P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dam rady wziac 2 dawki. umre/pomozcie


da znac jak juz bedziesz po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> da znac jak juz bedziesz po


  będzie  dobrze  sama  mało  wrazliwa  jestem na  ból  a  dałam  rade  płakałam  wyłam  ale  udało  sie  i  bez  przeciwbołowych bo bałam   się  ze  zakłócą wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cierpliwości po pierwszej dawce rzadko jest krew. od kogo brałaś tabletki? masz jeszcze? też planuje tylko boje sie od handlarzy, wolałabym od dziewczyny która to przeszła i nie chciała oszukiwać


  ja  kupiłam  od  kobiety  która  tu   się  ogłasza po  wczorajszej pomyślnej  akcji mogę  ją  polecić  zostało  mi  8  tabletek  mogę  odstąpić  po  kosztach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pomozcie!! Czy któraś z was ma do sprzedania arth w normalnej cenie? Xostalam dwa razy oszukana i nie mam pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> będzie  dobrze  sama  mało  wrazliwa  jestem na  ból  a  dałam  rade  płakałam  wyłam  ale  udało  sie  i  bez  przeciwbołowych bo bałam   się  ze  zakłócą wszystko


ja sie mega boe to zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja sie mega boe to zrobic


to jak się boisz, to urodź i wychowuj przez 20 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja sie mega boe to zrobic


A porodu się nie będziesz bała? Bo za kilka miesięcy jak będziesz rodzić to ci gwarantuje, że pierdolniesz z bólu bo to co jest teraz to mały pryszcz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A porodu się nie będziesz bała? Bo za kilka miesięcy jak będziesz rodzić to ci gwarantuje, że pierdolniesz z bólu bo to co jest teraz to mały pryszcz.


nie powiedzialam ze bólu sie boje.. boje sie że uszkodze tylko płód i dziecko urodzi sie chore, nie wiem ale wydaje mi sie że to ludzkie, może nie dla ciebe, boje sie też że nie zapomne tego nigdy. Mimo wszystko chce to zrobic bo nie mam za bardzo wyjscia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie powiedzialam ze bólu sie boje.. boje sie że uszkodze tylko płód i dziecko urodzi sie chore, nie wiem ale wydaje mi sie że to ludzkie, może nie dla ciebe, boje sie też że nie zapomne tego nigdy. Mimo wszystko chce to zrobic bo nie mam za bardzo wyjscia


w  którym  tygodniu  jesteś,  a  raczej  bylaś  bo  chyba  wzięłaś  tę  jedna  dawkę  na  twoim  miejscu  bym  teraz   sie  nie  zatrzymała  bo 3 tabletki  mogły  uszkodzic  płód właśnie skoro  się  zdecydowałaś  zażyć to  weź  do końca  ja  byłam  w  13  tygodniu  wyobraź  sobie  co  sama  czułam to  już nie  nie  zarodek .... :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w  którym  tygodniu  jesteś,  a  raczej  bylaś  bo  chyba  wzięłaś  tę  jedna  dawkę  na  twoim  miejscu  bym  teraz   sie  nie  zatrzymała  bo 3 tabletki  mogły  uszkodzic  płód właśnie skoro  się  zdecydowałaś  zażyć to  weź  do końca  ja  byłam  w  13  tygodniu  wyobraź  sobie  co  sama  czułam to  już nie  nie  zarodek ....


To nie moje posty tylko inne dziewczyny, ja chce dopiero wziąć jestem w 7 tygodniu, strasznie sie boje ze cos nie wyjdzie i sb tego nie wybacze, niestety musze to zrobic, nie chce tez kupic jakis trefnych tabletek tylko od kogoś kto sam to przeżył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie moje posty tylko inne dziewczyny, ja chce dopiero wziąć jestem w 7 tygodniu, strasznie sie boje ze cos nie wyjdzie i sb tego nie wybacze, niestety musze to zrobic, nie chce tez kupic jakis trefnych tabletek tylko od kogoś kto sam to przeżył.


  to  przemyśl   to dobrze .... z tego  co  piszesz  to  nie  masz  zbyt  silnej  psychiki zastanów  się  czy  musisz  to  zrobić ile  jest  za ile  przeciw skad  ta  decyzja  o  aborcji.... będziesz  musiała  z  tym żyć ,  nie  podjęłabym  decyzji  o  aborcji  gdybym  nie była  w  100 %  pewna zrobiłam   to  i  byłam  załamana ale  dzisiaj  wiem  ze  zrobiłam   to  bo  musiałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć, czy ktoś ma do odsprzedać tabletki ? moje gadu 52205020

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no tak, jak ja juz napisze to się robi tu cisza  :Stick Out Tongue: 
panikuje, ale jeszcze nie jestem pewna czy to ciąża, chociaż przeczucie mi mówi ze raczej tak..
załamka.. mam pretensje do siebie że jestem taka durna a teraz musze czytać po internecie co zrobić bo jak ciąża to nie wchodzi w grę do trzymanie tej ciąży do końca i poród, mam już 2 letnia córkę. rozwodze się z mężem, miałam przeloty niezobowiązujący seks z 2 mężczyznami i teraz nawet nie wiem który,, tak możecie oceniać ze puszczalska jestem mam to w nosie... 
Monika 24

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to  przemyśl   to dobrze .... z tego  co  piszesz  to  nie  masz  zbyt  silnej  psychiki zastanów  się  czy  musisz  to  zrobić ile  jest  za ile  przeciw skad  ta  decyzja  o  aborcji.... będziesz  musiała  z  tym żyć ,  nie  podjęłabym  decyzji  o  aborcji  gdybym  nie była  w  100 %  pewna zrobiłam   to  i  byłam  załamana ale  dzisiaj  wiem  ze  zrobiłam   to  bo  musiałam



z psychiką bedzie ciężko ale jak tego nie zrobie to nie poradze sb też, chłopak mnie zostawil dla byłej to juz jest dla mnie cios jestem bez radna i jak chce zacząć wszystko od początku musze to zrobic ;/ nie kazdy ma tak dobrze ze ma faceta kochajacego i decyduje sie na to bo mają jeszcze czas na dzieci, ja bym dala rade z kims kto jest przy mnie a tak to jestem bezsilna ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z psychiką bedzie ciężko ale jak tego nie zrobie to nie poradze sb też, chłopak mnie zostawil dla byłej to juz jest dla mnie cios jestem bez radna i jak chce zacząć wszystko od początku musze to zrobic ;/ nie kazdy ma tak dobrze ze ma faceta kochajacego i decyduje sie na to bo mają jeszcze czas na dzieci, ja bym dala rade z kims kto jest przy mnie a tak to jestem bezsilna ;(


  a  rodzice ?  w  sumie  jak  zostawił  cię  chłopak  tzn  że  gówno warty nie jest potrzebny do wychowania dziecka ja  pierwsze   dziecko  urodziłam jak miałam 19 lat byłam samiutka jak palec i dałam  radę wtedy nawet  przez myśl mi nie przeszła aborcja po roku poznałam mojego obecnego meża i mamy wspólne dziecko niestety na  3 w  moim  wieku i przy  chorobie która mnie spotkała nie  miałam odwagi ....zastanów  się  masz   jeszcze   czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no tak, jak ja juz napisze to się robi tu cisza 
> panikuje, ale jeszcze nie jestem pewna czy to ciąża, chociaż przeczucie mi mówi ze raczej tak..
> załamka.. mam pretensje do siebie że jestem taka durna a teraz musze czytać po internecie co zrobić bo jak ciąża to nie wchodzi w grę do trzymanie tej ciąży do końca i poród, mam już 2 letnia córkę. rozwodze się z mężem, miałam przeloty niezobowiązujący seks z 2 mężczyznami i teraz nawet nie wiem który,, tak możecie oceniać ze puszczalska jestem mam to w nosie... 
> Monika 24


test  ginekolog  pewność  a  potem  tabletki  bo  co  zrobisz  innego   :Smile: Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> test  ginekolog  pewność  a  potem  tabletki  bo  co  zrobisz  innego  Powodzenia


tak, wiem jutro idę po test, ale to moja 3 ciąża, pierwsza Poronilam sama, druga śpi w łóżku obok a to by była 3 i ja juz wiem ze to będzie ciąża,
wole poczytać za wczasy.. okresu nie ma a powinien być.
fuck

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o odp czy po przelaniu darowizny tabletki zawsze dochodza do odbiorcy {tzw. bezpieczne woj} czy zdazaly sie ze jednak paczki ginely gdzies po drodze? i jeszcze jedno czy jak wypelnialam ankiete i wiek ciazy wyszedl 8 tydz i kilka dni to mozliwe ze oni sami zrezygnuja z wyslania paczki ze wzgledu na wiek plodu? prosze bardzo o odp bo nerwy mnie z tej niewiedzy zjadaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, wiem jutro idę po test, ale to moja 3 ciąża, pierwsza Poronilam sama, druga śpi w łóżku obok a to by była 3 i ja juz wiem ze to będzie ciąża,
> wole poczytać za wczasy.. okresu nie ma a powinien być.
> fuck


 tu  możesz  to  kupić i  dowiedzieć  się  wszystkiego  nie  czytaj  komentarzy na temat sprzedawców jedni drugim  robią  koło  dupy ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a  rodzice ?  w  sumie  jak  zostawił  cię  chłopak  tzn  że  gówno warty nie jest potrzebny do wychowania dziecka ja  pierwsze   dziecko  urodziłam jak miałam 19 lat byłam samiutka jak palec i dałam  radę wtedy nawet  przez myśl mi nie przeszła aborcja po roku poznałam mojego obecnego meża i mamy wspólne dziecko niestety na  3 w  moim  wieku i przy  chorobie która mnie spotkała nie  miałam odwagi ....zastanów  się  masz   jeszcze   czas


Rodzice juz przez to przechodzili z moją siostrą, nie chcialabym ich obciAzac bo zawsze byli ze mnie dumni, mojego chlopaka tez lubili ale ja sama nie wiedzialam ze on tak sie zachowa, i po tym jak mnie potraktowal nie chcialbym miec z nim kontakt do konca zycia i wspolne dziecko, a sama sobie tez psychicznie nie poradze, zawsze chcialam bardzo miec rodzine a nie byc samotną matką. Nieraz w życiu tak sie toczy że trzeba wybrać mniejsze zło i nie ma dobrego wyjścia z sytuacji, jak bym nie postąpiła to nie bedzie łatwo mi z tym w życiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o odp czy po przelaniu darowizny tabletki zawsze dochodza do odbiorcy {tzw. bezpieczne woj} czy zdazaly sie ze jednak paczki ginely gdzies po drodze? i jeszcze jedno czy jak wypelnialam ankiete i wiek ciazy wyszedl 8 tydz i kilka dni to mozliwe ze oni sami zrezygnuja z wyslania paczki ze wzgledu na wiek plodu? prosze bardzo o odp bo nerwy mnie z tej niewiedzy zjadaja


tak paczki do bezpiecznych województw dochodzą bez problemu, a jeśli chodzi o wiek ciąży, womenki na pewno nie zostawią Cie w potrzebie, podają 9 tc jako bezpieczny czas, ale aborcję zestawem można wykonać spokojnie dużo później i w 11 i w 14 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak paczki do bezpiecznych województw dochodzą bez problemu, a jeśli chodzi o wiek ciąży, womenki na pewno nie zostawią Cie w potrzebie, podają 9 tc jako bezpieczny czas, ale aborcję zestawem można wykonać spokojnie dużo później i w 11 i w 14 tc


Bpje sie wlasnie ze przeleje kase ktora i tak juz pozyczylam i nic z tego nie bedzie, jakis koszmar wogole

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o odp czy po przelaniu darowizny tabletki zawsze dochodza do odbiorcy {tzw. bezpieczne woj} czy zdazaly sie ze jednak paczki ginely gdzies po drodze? i jeszcze jedno czy jak wypelnialam ankiete i wiek ciazy wyszedl 8 tydz i kilka dni to mozliwe ze oni sami zrezygnuja z wyslania paczki ze wzgledu na wiek plodu? prosze bardzo o odp bo nerwy mnie z tej niewiedzy zjadaja


Wysyłają do 9 tygodn. 
Nigdy nie zdarzyło się by do kogoś nie doszła przesyłka.  Owszem, nawet jeśli zaginje, Dostaniesz ddrugą paczkę, za darmo w trybie ekspresowym. 
Zdecydowanie radzę brać z womenhelp.org. 
W womenonweb.org teraz jakiś burdel się zrobił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;93484]Rodzice juz przez to przechodzili z moją siostrą, nie chcialabym ich obciAzac bo zawsze byli ze mnie dumni, mojego chlopaka tez lubili ale ja sama nie wiedzialam ze on tak sie zachowa, i po tym jak mnie potraktowal nie chcialbym miec z nim kontakt do konca zycia i wspolne dziecko, a sama sobie tez psychicznie nie poradze, zawsze chcialam bardzo miec rodzine a nie byc samotną matką. Nieraz w życiu tak sie toczy że trzeba wybrać mniejsze zło i nie ma dobrego wyjścia z sytuacji, jak bym nie postąpiła to nie bedzie łatwo mi z tym w życiu
życie  dziewczyno jeśli  dziecko  ma  ci  dawać  przykre  wspomnienia  to   nie  zastanawiaj  sie  czym  szybciej  tym lepiej zaciśnij zęby przełknij ból i  co ma  być  to będzie .Pamietaj  w  13  tygodniu  zaczyna  bić  serce w  12  płód  ma  już  rączki nóżki uwidacznia się  nos na  usg  widać  już  wszystkie  kształty nie  zwlekaj  z  kazdym  tygodniem będzie  ciężej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysyłają do 9 tygodn. 
> Nigdy nie zdarzyło się by do kogoś nie doszła przesyłka.  Owszem, nawet jeśli zaginje, Dostaniesz ddrugą paczkę, za darmo w trybie ekspresowym. 
> Zdecydowanie radzę brać z womenhelp.org. 
> W womenonweb.org teraz jakiś burdel się zrobił.


Czyli uwazasz ze nie ma sensu przelewac kasy ze wzgledu na wiek mojej ciazy [prawie 9 tydz }

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=
życie  dziewczyno jeśli  dziecko  ma  ci  dawać  przykre  wspomnienia  to   nie  zastanawiaj  sie  czym  szybciej  tym lepiej zaciśnij zęby przełknij ból i  co ma  być  to będzie .Pamietaj  w  13  tygodniu  zaczyna  bić  serce w  12  płód  ma  już  rączki nóżki uwidacznia się  nos na  usg  widać  już  wszystkie  kształty nie  zwlekaj  z  kazdym  tygodniem będzie  ciężej[/QUOTE]

dziecko pokachalabym nie mozna tu mowic ze to przykre wspomninie, ale to juz jest uzaleznienie od tego faceta i po prostu dla mnie porażka życiowa ze nie mam pełnej rodziny. jutro zamowie tabletyki i zrobie to nawet jesli bede miala miec żal do siebie do konca zycia, ale jak juz mowilam nie ma dobrego wyjscia, ale uczymy sie na błedach w końcu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli uwazasz ze nie ma sensu przelewac kasy ze wzgledu na wiek mojej ciazy [prawie 9 tydz }


 uważasz że okradną Cię z kasy i nie wyślą zestawu ? czyście wy się dziś szaleju najadły ? jakby mi zależało na zestawie a miałabym wyższą ciąże, to bym po prostu skłamała w konsultacji, proste

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli uwazasz ze nie ma sensu przelewac kasy ze wzgledu na wiek mojej ciazy [prawie 9 tydz }


wypełniasz tam  formularz  podajesz  wiek  ciazy  9  tydz  max  inaczej  cie nie  przepuszcza  dostajesz  pigułki    a  mozesz to  zrobic   do  14  tygodnia powyżej moze  sie nie udać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziecko pokachalabym nie mozna tu mowic ze to przykre wspomninie, ale to juz jest uzaleznienie od tego faceta i po prostu dla mnie porażka życiowa ze nie mam pełnej rodziny. jutro zamowie tabletyki i zrobie to nawet jesli bede miala miec żal do siebie do konca zycia, ale jak juz mowilam nie ma dobrego wyjscia, ale uczymy sie na błedach w końcu...




nie musisz  mieć  z nim kontaktu...rodzinę  można  założyć  zawsze czy  się  dziecko ma  czy  nie  nigdy nie ma  gwarancji  ....jednak to twoje życie i twoje  decyzje.Powodzenia cokolwiek zrobisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki za odpowiedzi, chyba nie mam wyjscia i zaryzykuje, nie planowalam ciazy i nie jest mi ona na reke, arthem juz probowalam i dupa z tad whw, mam nadzieje ze pojdzie dobrze i juz niedlugo bedzie po sprawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za odpowiedzi, chyba nie mam wyjscia i zaryzykuje, nie planowalam ciazy i nie jest mi ona na reke, arthem juz probowalam i dupa z tad whw, mam nadzieje ze pojdzie dobrze i juz niedlugo bedzie po sprawie.


jak tak sie boisz poaj po prostu wczesniejszy tydzien a zamow jak najszybciej jesli chcesz to zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie w sobotę wzięłam art wszystko zeszło ładnie do wtorku krwawiłam a teraz już nic tylko prawy jajnik mnie boli i niewiem czy mogę się pokazać ginekologowi bo brałam je dopochwowo proszę powiedzcie coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie w sobotę wzięłam art wszystko zeszło ładnie do wtorku krwawiłam a teraz już nic tylko prawy jajnik mnie boli i niewiem czy mogę się pokazać ginekologowi bo brałam je dopochwowo proszę powiedzcie coś


musisz jakies 4 dni odczekac przed lekarzem bo moze wykryc resztki tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak tak sie boisz poaj po prostu wczesniejszy tydzien a zamow jak najszybciej jesli chcesz to zrobic


Konsultacje wypelnilam juz wczoraj i w sumie to dzis pomyslalam o tym wszystkim. wszystko na wariackich papierach, dziwne byloby wypelniac z tymi samymi danymi, chyba zostawie to jak jest , doczytralam u nich na stronuie w jakims linku ze do 12 tyg mozna stpsowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Konsultacje wypelnilam juz wczoraj i w sumie to dzis pomyslalam o tym wszystkim. wszystko na wariackich papierach, dziwne byloby wypelniac z tymi samymi danymi, chyba zostawie to jak jest , doczytralam u nich na stronuie w jakims linku ze do 12 tyg mozna stpsowac


myśle że nie masz się co obawiać i na pewno Ci wyślą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie musisz  mieć  z nim kontaktu...rodzinę  można  założyć  zawsze czy  się  dziecko ma  czy  nie  nigdy nie ma  gwarancji  ....jednak to twoje życie i twoje  decyzje.Powodzenia cokolwiek zrobisz


przemysle to do jutra jeszcze, dziękuje za słowa wsparcia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Konsultacje wypelnilam juz wczoraj i w sumie to dzis pomyslalam o tym wszystkim. wszystko na wariackich papierach, dziwne byloby wypelniac z tymi samymi danymi, chyba zostawie to jak jest , doczytralam u nich na stronuie w jakims linku ze do 12 tyg mozna stpsowac


jak im juz wplacilas pieniadze to szybko wysla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przemysle to do jutra jeszcze, dziękuje za słowa wsparcia


zawsze mozesz oddac do adopcji jak nie jestes w stanie usunac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zawsze mozesz oddac do adopcji jak nie jestes w stanie usunac


to by nie przyszlo łatwiej rodząc swoe dziecko i oddajac patrzac na nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to by nie przyszlo łatwiej rodząc swoe dziecko i oddajac patrzac na nie


nie musi patrzec moze powiedziec ze nie chce go widziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> musisz jakies 4 dni odczekac przed lekarzem bo moze wykryc resztki tabletek


Dzięki to poczekam do następnego tygodnia tylko trochę mnie niepokoi ten ból jajnika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie musi patrzec moze powiedziec ze nie chce go widziec


jednak nie potrafilabym oddac dziecko i wiedziec ze gdzies tam zyje a ja je zostawilam, łatwiej bedzie usunąć płód

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, może komuś pomogę.
Art.. zdobyłam kupując w osiedlowej aptece jedynym problemem było to że zamawiają ten lek dla klienta i trzeba było poczekać 2 dni na dostawę. W innych aptekach mój narzeczony (który kupił mi tabletki) został wyśmiany, ochrzaniony i inne tym podobne. Pani aptekarka od której to kupił na odchodne zapytała go czy wie w jakim celu kobiety to stosują i zaśmiała się, że to rzeczywiście działa.
A wracając do tematu zastosowałam się do rad na stronie womenonwaves czyli 3*4 tabletki pod język co 3h. 
Po pierwszej dawce po ok. godzinie pojawiła się biegunka i skurcze z delikatnym krwawieniem i skrzepami po kolejnej godzinie bóle i biegunka minęły.
Podczas przyjmowania kolejnych dawek pojawiły się te same objawy i do kolejnego dnia do rana utrzymywały się, noc była w miarę przespana 1. dawkę przyjęłam o 16.
Teraz po ponad 2 tygodniach delikatnie krwawię ze skrzepami jak przy końcu miesiączki.
Czy mam wyrzuty sumienia? Tak, ale miałabym większe gdybym zmarnowała życie sobie, mojemu mężczyźnie i naszemu dziecku. Taka decyzja powinna być konsekwentnie przemyślana a nie być wynikiem przypadku jak to zwykle bywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, może komuś pomogę.
> Art.. zdobyłam kupując w osiedlowej aptece jedynym problemem było to że zamawiają ten lek dla klienta i trzeba było poczekać 2 dni na dostawę. W innych aptekach mój narzeczony (który kupił mi tabletki) został wyśmiany, ochrzaniony i inne tym podobne. Pani aptekarka od której to kupił na odchodne zapytała go czy wie w jakim celu kobiety to stosują i zaśmiała się, że to rzeczywiście działa.
> A wracając do tematu zastosowałam się do rad na stronie womenonwaves czyli 3*4 tabletki pod język co 3h. 
> Po pierwszej dawce po ok. godzinie pojawiła się biegunka i skurcze z delikatnym krwawieniem i skrzepami po kolejnej godzinie bóle i biegunka minęły.
> Podczas przyjmowania kolejnych dawek pojawiły się te same objawy i do kolejnego dnia do rana utrzymywały się, noc była w miarę przespana 1. dawkę przyjęłam o 16.
> Teraz po ponad 2 tygodniach delikatnie krwawię ze skrzepami jak przy końcu miesiączki.
> Czy mam wyrzuty sumienia? Tak, ale miałabym większe gdybym zmarnowała życie sobie, mojemu mężczyźnie i naszemu dziecku. Taka decyzja powinna być konsekwentnie przemyślana a nie być wynikiem przypadku jak to zwykle bywa.


moze podasz mi emaila, chce to zrobic i chcialabym pogadac z kims kto jest już po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam pilnie tabletkii   jagna.wala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, ja mam pytanie, jak to możliwe, ze skoro wzięłam pod język pierwsza dawkę Arth o godzinie 18:40, ostatnia o  00:40 i nic sie nie dzieje? Zasnęłam nawet po drugiej dawcę. Po pierwszej gorzej sie poczułam, ciagle chodzę do toalety, ale to wszystko, juz nawet brzuch mnie nie boli. U mnie to początek 6 tc, czy istnieje jakas szansa, ze Arth w ogóle nie zadziałał? Jestem przerażona  :Frown:  jedyne co sie dzieje to to ze jest mi okropnie zimno, ciagle sie trzese

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, może komuś pomogę.
> Art.. zdobyłam kupując w osiedlowej aptece jedynym problemem było to że zamawiają ten lek dla klienta i trzeba było poczekać 2 dni na dostawę. W innych aptekach mój narzeczony (który kupił mi tabletki) został wyśmiany, ochrzaniony i inne tym podobne. Pani aptekarka od której to kupił na odchodne zapytała go czy wie w jakim celu kobiety to stosują i zaśmiała się, że to rzeczywiście działa.
> A wracając do tematu zastosowałam się do rad na stronie womenonwaves czyli 3*4 tabletki pod język co 3h. 
> Po pierwszej dawce po ok. godzinie pojawiła się biegunka i skurcze z delikatnym krwawieniem i skrzepami po kolejnej godzinie bóle i biegunka minęły.
> Podczas przyjmowania kolejnych dawek pojawiły się te same objawy i do kolejnego dnia do rana utrzymywały się, noc była w miarę przespana 1. dawkę przyjęłam o 16.
> Teraz po ponad 2 tygodniach delikatnie krwawię ze skrzepami jak przy końcu miesiączki.
> Czy mam wyrzuty sumienia? Tak, ale miałabym większe gdybym zmarnowała życie sobie, mojemu mężczyźnie i naszemu dziecku. Taka decyzja powinna być konsekwentnie przemyślana a nie być wynikiem przypadku jak to zwykle bywa.


a w ktorym tyg ciazy bylas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę pomozcie!! Czy któraś z was ma do sprzedania arth w normalnej cenie? Xostalam dwa razy oszukana i nie mam pieniędzy.




ja mam 1 opakwoanie za 45zl, wysylka ok 7zl
albo priorytet 8zl

wysle dzis do 15stej o jutro powinny byc

x.tina19@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam 1 opakwoanie za 45zl, wysylka ok 7zl
> albo priorytet 8zl
> 
> wysle dzis do 15stej o jutro powinny byc
> 
> x.tina19@wp.pl


zostalo ci czy nie uzyłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, ja mam pytanie, jak to możliwe, ze skoro wzięłam pod język pierwsza dawkę Arth o godzinie 18:40, ostatnia o  00:40 i nic sie nie dzieje? Zasnęłam nawet po drugiej dawcę. Po pierwszej gorzej sie poczułam, ciagle chodzę do toalety, ale to wszystko, juz nawet brzuch mnie nie boli. U mnie to początek 6 tc, czy istnieje jakas szansa, ze Arth w ogóle nie zadziałał? Jestem przerażona  jedyne co sie dzieje to to ze jest mi okropnie zimno, ciagle sie trzese



  wszystko  zależy  w którym  byłaś  tygodniu po  3  dawce powinno  z  ciebie  zlecieć  wszystko  nie  da  sie  tego   nie  zauważyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wszystko  zależy  w którym  byłaś  tygodniu po  3  dawce powinno  z  ciebie  zlecieć  wszystko  nie  da  sie  tego   nie  zauważyć



Początek 6 tygodnia, nadal nic sie nie dzieje, ani kropli krwi, a zrobiłam Wszystko tak jak trzeba, 3x 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mamy 2 dawkę zażyć za Ciebie? Nie histeryzuj jak masz problem z bólem to bierze się coś przeciwbólowego. A tak na marginesie gdybyś czytała wpisy na tym forum to byś wiedziała, że trzeba zaopatrzyć się w mocne środki przeciwbólowe. No, ale cóż nie chciało się poczytać bo po co, a tu klops nikt wcześniej cię nie poinformował


byłam bardzo odbrze poinformowana!!! inaczej bym sie nawet za to nie zabierała to po pierwsze.po drugie byłam tez na to przygotowana tylko po pierwszej dawce zaczełam krwawic wymiotować, miec biegunke..a ból brzucha był nie do zniesienienia ze nie wziełam 2 dawki myslałam, ze skoncze tam po drugiej stronie. Czekałam..miałam na dzieje, zeleki przeciwbolowe zaczna dziąłac..nie udało sie..po 6 godzinach zemdlałam..zawiezli mnie do szpitala..ot taka historia, wiec prosze cie jak nie wiesz to sie nie udzielaj. I oczywiscie ja tak miałam a wy dziewczyny mozecie przejsc to cąłkiem bezbolesnie..jka niestety w szpitalu dostałam kroplowki..leki przeciwbolowo dozylnie i zabieg..całą noc jeszcze zwijałam sie z bólu..ale teraz juz dobrze..mam za swoje...jest sie nieodpowiedzialnym..to tak sie konczy..ale juz nigdy wiecej!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TRÓJMIASTO I OKOLICE - odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka 
Lek zakupiony w aptece
patriszia1989@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w ktorym tyg ciazy bylas?


dokładnie! ja tez tak uwazam..chociaz niestety nie przeszłam tego tak jak ty bezbolesnie...skonczyło sie na szpitalu juz po 1 dawce..a zawsze myslałam, ze jestem odporna na ból  :Frown:  tam dostałam jak to lekarz stwweirdził końską dawkę leku przeciwbólowego dozylnie..ale pomagało na chwile..nigdy nie chciałabym jeszcze raz przez to przechodzic..i raczej wątpie czy mój wczorajszy ból był gorszy od tego przy porodzie, poniewaz pięlęgniarki były w szoku,  że takie dawki leków mi nie pomagają.i ze po zabiegu bóle ustępują..a  u mnie się nasilały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie! ja tez tak uwazam..chociaz niestety nie przeszłam tego tak jak ty bezbolesnie...skonczyło sie na szpitalu juz po 1 dawce..a zawsze myslałam, ze jestem odporna na ból  tam dostałam jak to lekarz stwweirdził końską dawkę leku przeciwbólowego dozylnie..ale pomagało na chwile..nigdy nie chciałabym jeszcze raz przez to przechodzic..i raczej wątpie czy mój wczorajszy ból był gorszy od tego przy porodzie, poniewaz pięlęgniarki były w szoku,  że takie dawki leków mi nie pomagają.i ze po zabiegu bóle ustępują..a  u mnie się nasilały.


a co z ciazą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezuu jak wy sie rozczulacie nad soba....porodu byscie chyba nie przezyly......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezuu jak wy sie rozczulacie nad soba....porodu byscie chyba nie przezyly......


ja przezylam 3 porody ale to co tu sie pisze i to co  sie moze stac poo tym to zupelnie inna bajka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Tydzień temu przyjęłam arthrotec. W dalszym ciągu mam krwawienia, nie są jakieś mocne, takie jak przy okresie. Od wczoraj krew przestała być "świeżo" czerwona, tylko bardziej brunatna i zauważyłam strzępy. Czy wszystko przebiega dobrze? Dodam, że ból typowo okresowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Tydzień temu przyjęłam arthrotec. W dalszym ciągu mam krwawienia, nie są jakieś mocne, takie jak przy okresie. Od wczoraj krew przestała być "świeżo" czerwona, tylko bardziej brunatna i zauważyłam strzępy. Czy wszystko przebiega dobrze? Dodam, że ból typowo okresowy.


A w jaki sposob potwierdzilas, ze doszlo do poronienia ? Usg, beta, widzialas zarodek ? Samo krwawienie czesto nic nie znaczy...

----------


## marta2222

Sprzedam orginalne tabletki cytotec 12 tabletek 200 zlotych TABLETKI POCHODZA Z WLOCH kupione na recepte w aptece jestem osoba prywatna wysylka za pobraniem oczywiscie mozna otworzyc przesylke przed zaplata  jesli nie odbieram to prosze o sms odzwonie 501602784 email    mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## marta2222

Wie pani co ja po zazyciu cytotecu mialam problem rozwiazany po 12 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wie pani co ja po zazyciu cytotecu mialam problem rozwiazany po 12 godz


wie pani co...cytotec to to samo co Arthrotec za 50 zł, tyle tylko, że nie ma rdzenia, który i tak się wypluwa. Ta sama substancja czynna, misoprostolum, nie ma znaczenia, czy z Włoch czy z Polski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie    agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie potwierdziłam jeszcze, ale zniknęły mi objawy ciążowe. Moje piersi powróciły do normalnej wielkości, nie są już wcale bolesne, minęły mdłości, huśtawki nastroju. 

I ja polecam nie wypluwać rdzenia, tylko rozkroić tabletki, bo rdzeń łatwo się wyjmuje

----------


## eldoka9013

Witam. Mam oryginalne 12 tabletek za 150zł (w tym jest cena kosztu wysyłki 20zł). Towar można sprawdzić przy odbiorze, co daje możliwość wyeliminowania oszustwa. Zainteresowanych proszę pisać na edlo9013@wp.pl. Opolszczyzna.

----------


## eldoka9013

Wybaczcie: eldo9013@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny lepiej zestaw wow czy art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny lepiej zestaw wow czy art?


 Co za pytanie...pewnie ze zestaw, masz pewnosc za pierwszym podejsciem, i jak brac to z womenhelp org, nizsza cena i lepszy kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytam bo większość dziewczyn przyjmuje art który dziala, o wow malo kto wspomina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytam bo większość dziewczyn przyjmuje art który dziala, o wow malo kto wspomina


Poczytaj na maszwybor net, tam jest wiecej dziewczyn po aborcji zestawem. Art owszem dziala, ale nie na kazdego i nie zawsze za pierwszym razem, sa tez trudnosci ze zdobyciem go, oszusci wyciagaja ostatnie grosze od zdesperowanych dziewczyn

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli jestes w przed 10 tyg. to lepiej art. bo i taniej (oczywiscie jesli wezmiesz ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci) i szybciej i masz 99% skutecznosci, a na tamto trzeba czekac tydzien i koszt to okolo 500 zł. Ja kupilam arta od takiej dziewczyny za 200 zł ale mialam pewnosc ze oryginal (zdjecia wyslane, a platnosc i tak po otrzymaniu)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli jestes w przed 10 tyg. to lepiej art. bo i taniej (oczywiscie jesli wezmiesz ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci) i szybciej i masz 99% skutecznosci, a na tamto trzeba czekac tydzien i koszt to okolo 500 zł. Ja kupilam arta od takiej dziewczyny za 200 zł ale mialam pewnosc ze oryginal (zdjecia wyslane, a platnosc i tak po otrzymaniu)


proszę nie wypisuj bzdur, art to nie 99% skuteczności, tylko max 80% a zestaw od womenek nigdy nie kosztował 500 zł, tylko 75 euro, i możesz prosić o obniżenie i to on ma właśnie 99% skuteczności,ale Ty pewnie jesteś jednym z handlarzy co chce swój arcik zareklamować....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec 12 tabl. nie handluje poprostu został nam po "kuracji" bo wystarczyło 8 tabl. po więcej informacji na maila - arthrotec1985@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy lekarz ginekolog może pomoc w usunieciu ciazy? jesli tak jakim sposobem? czy ktoras sie spotkala z podobna sytuacja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W niektórych krajach kobiety mogą dostać Mizoprostol w lokalnych aptekach i użyć tylko tego środka, nie zażywając w ogóle Mifepristonu. Jeśli jednak możesz uzyskać pomoc od Women on Web, medyczną aborcję lepiej wykonać używając obydwu leków – Mifepristonu i Mizoprostolu. W przypadku zażycia Mifepristonu wraz z Mizoprostolem, skuteczność medycznej aborcji wzrasta i jest znacznie wyższa niż przy użyciu jedynie Misoprostolu (98% skuteczności wobec 90%)

W wielu krajach mizoprostol sprzedawany jest w aptekach bez recepty. Mizoprostol jest zarejestrowany w Polsce pod nazwą handlową Cytotec (dostępny na receptę) i Arthrotec. Mniej prawdopodobne jest, iż recepta będzie wymagana na Arthrotec. Czasami środki te są sprzedawane spod lady bez recepty.

Cytotec jest lekiem stosowanym przy chorobach żołądka. Arthrotec podaje się w przypadku bólu stawów i zawiera on także silny środek przeciwbólowy Diklofenak. Arthrotec kosztuje ok. 50 złotych (opakowanie 20 tabletek). Arthrotec jest sprzedawany na polskim rynku w dwóch wersjach: Arthrotec zawierający 50 mg diklofenkaku i 200 mcg (mikrogramów) mizoprostolu oraz Arthrotec Forte zawierający 75 mg diklofenaku i 200 mcg mizoprostolu. Jeśli masz możliwość wyboru, najlepiej zakupić zwykły Arthrotec, zawierający mniejszą ilość Diklofenaku.

- Cytotec (200µg Misoprostol - dostępny na polskim rynku)
- Arthrotec 50 or 75 (200µg Misoprostol - dostępny na polskim rynku)
Kupując te środki w aptece możesz powołać się na wymienione schorzenia lub możesz powiedzieć, że potrzebujesz ten lek dla chorej na reumatyzm babci, która z bólu nie może się poruszać, a ty nie masz pieniędzy, żeby udać się do lekarza po receptę dla niej.

Jeśli masz trudności z nabyciem tych środków w aptece, idź do innej lub być może bliskiemu ci mężczyźnie łatwiej będzie kupić te środki. W razie problemów zwróć się do lekarza z prośbą o wydanie recepty. Przeważnie środki te łatwiej jest dostać w małych prywatnych aptekach niż w tych należących do sieci. Mizoprostol może też być zamówiony przez aptekę internetową.

Czasami Cytotec można dostać na czarnym rynku. Jakkolwiek upewnij się czy to rzeczywiście mizoprostol, a nie podróbka lub inny lek!

Powinnaś zakupić co najmniej 12 tabletek 200 mcg mizoprostolu. Jedna tabletka Cytotec lub Arthrotec powinna zawierać 200 mikrogramów mizoprostolu. Sprawdź zawartość mizoprostolu w mikrogramach na opakowaniu. Jeśli tabletki nie zawierają 200 mikrogramów, przelicz ile tabletek potrzebujesz, aby zażyć taką samą dawkę mizoprostolu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pisalem dzisiaj 3 posty wyzej o sprzedazy arthrotecu, mam ogromne wyrzuty sumienia ze moja kobieta przez to swinstwo poronila w dosc zaawansowanej ciazy ok 20 tyg, zaluje ze usmiercilismy swoje dziecko, czuje sie morderca okropne uczucie  :Frown: (((((((((((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, tu Gosia. 
Wczoraj wypuścili mnie ze szpitala. Jak już wiesz to był 10tc i wzięłam art 12tabl, do poronienia nie doszło, płód rozwija się prawidłowo (jak na razie - miałam dwa usg). Więc nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak urodzić i modlić się żeby wszystko było dobrze. Jak widać moja macica okazała się bardzo silna i odporna na skurcze. 
A jak tam u Ciebie? znalazłaś kogoś uczciwego z tabletkami czy nadal szukasz? a może jesteś już po akcji? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny macie jakieś objawy tej wczesnej ciąży? ja mam mnóstwo i raczej jestem w ciąży ale na test za wcześnie.. a wole już poczytać o ostatecznej opcji.. JAKIE OBJAWY macie oprócz zatrzymania okresu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny!!
zdobylam art 50mg z apteki za 47 zl chce to dzis zrobic jestem w ok 10 tyg jesli liczyc od ost m jak wy sie do tego przygotowywaliscie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny lepiej zestaw wow czy art?


zestawu nie miałam ale wszyscy piszą że skuteczniejszy ale art. też można zaryzykować, próbowałam w 4 tygodniu i nie udało się ale to dlatego że było za wcześnie bo tydzień potem robiłam jeszcze raz i wszystko tak jak trzeba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haha jak ja zazdroszcze bujnej wyobrazni!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny!!
> zdobylam art 50mg z apteki za 47 zl chce to dzis zrobic jestem w ok 10 tyg jesli liczyc od ost m jak wy sie do tego przygotowywaliscie?


Podpaski na pewno;p lepiej rob to w wolny dzień, tak żeby być w domu żeby mieć łazienkę pod ręko, móc się położyć jak gorzej się poczujesz itp. Jakieś środki przeciwbólowe tak na wszelki wypadek, paracetamol chyba może być no i zacznij o takiej godzinie żeby nie brać ostatniej dawki  nad ranem. to tyle :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tam popros o pomos jestem po udanym zabiegu zrodkami zamowionymi pod tym nr. Wracam na to forom by podziekowac dziewczyna za nrale widze ze troche sie tu pozmienialo. 508426708 tam uzyskacie skuteczna pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, tu Gosia. 
> Wczoraj wypuścili mnie ze szpitala. Jak już wiesz to był 10tc i wzięłam art 12tabl, do poronienia nie doszło, płód rozwija się prawidłowo (jak na razie - miałam dwa usg). Więc nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak urodzić i modlić się żeby wszystko było dobrze. Jak widać moja macica okazała się bardzo silna i odporna na skurcze. 
> A jak tam u Ciebie? znalazłaś kogoś uczciwego z tabletkami czy nadal szukasz? a może jesteś już po akcji? Pozdrawiam


podziwiam...będziesz całe życie patrzyła dziecku w oczy i myślała "chciałam Cię spuścić w kiblu, ale mi nie wyszło.." ja bym nie dała rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podziwiam...będziesz całe życie patrzyła dziecku w oczy i myślała "chciałam Cię spuścić w kiblu, ale mi nie wyszło.." ja bym nie dała rady


ja tak samo...wolałabym na zestaw się zapożyczyć, nie wiem, wytrzasnąć kasę, ale takie coś ...nawet nie masz pewności czy urodzi się zdrowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 tam popros o pomos jestem po udanym zabiegu zrodkami zamowionymi pod tym nr. Wracam na to forom by podziekowac dziewczyna za nrale widze ze troche sie tu pozmienialo. 508426708 tam uzyskacie skuteczna pomoc


uwaga oszust !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tak samo...wolałabym na zestaw się zapożyczyć, nie wiem, wytrzasnąć kasę, ale takie coś ...nawet nie masz pewności czy urodzi się zdrowe


a moze odda do adopcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cale forum o <arthrotec na poronienie> ale jak ktoś napisze że brał i zadziałało to ma bujna wyobraźnie... to może zmień mu nazwę. w 4 tygodniu miałam tylko ból brzucha i czułam lekkie skurcze ale i tak spróbowałam tydzień potem jeszcze raz i było krwawienie i skrzepy i teraz lekko krwawię jak przy miesiączce to co nie udało się???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podpaski na pewno;p lepiej rob to w wolny dzień, tak żeby być w domu żeby mieć łazienkę pod ręko, móc się położyć jak gorzej się poczujesz itp. Jakieś środki przeciwbólowe tak na wszelki wypadek, paracetamol chyba może być no i zacznij o takiej godzinie żeby nie brać ostatniej dawki  nad ranem. to tyle


myslalam zeby tak ok godz 20 wziasc pierwsza dawke czy do swiat wszystkie bole i inne dolegliwosci po za krwawieniem powinam mniec za soba?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 trez bralam z tamtad wszystko poszlo ok dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 trez bralam z tamtad wszystko poszlo ok dziekuje i polecam


przestan reklamowac sam siebie oszuscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny macie jakieś objawy tej wczesnej ciąży? ja mam mnóstwo i raczej jestem w ciąży ale na test za wcześnie.. a wole już poczytać o ostatecznej opcji.. JAKIE OBJAWY macie oprócz zatrzymania okresu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny macie jakieś objawy tej wczesnej ciąży? ja mam mnóstwo i raczej jestem w ciąży ale na test za wcześnie.. a wole już poczytać o ostatecznej opcji.. JAKIE OBJAWY macie oprócz zatrzymania okresu?


jak za wczesnie na test?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny macie jakieś objawy tej wczesnej ciąży? ja mam mnóstwo i raczej jestem w ciąży ale na test za wcześnie.. a wole już poczytać o ostatecznej opcji.. JAKIE OBJAWY macie oprócz zatrzymania okresu?


Dreszcze, bol jajnikow, brzucha, piersi ,zawroty głowy, metaliczny posmak w ustach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny macie jakieś objawy tej wczesnej ciąży? ja mam mnóstwo i raczej jestem w ciąży ale na test za wcześnie.. a wole już poczytać o ostatecznej opcji.. JAKIE OBJAWY macie oprócz zatrzymania okresu?


powiększone obolałe piersi, ciągłe uczucie zmęczenia i senność, jak byś była przeziębiona, kuje i pobolewa w podbrzuszu jak na zbliżający się okres, z objadaniem nic nie miałam ale całą to resztę. Robiłam test chyba 2-3 dni po dacie miesiączki, testy chyba pokazują już 1-2 tyg ciąże nie? nie pamiętam bo to był mój pierwszy test.. ciśnij do apteki i sprawdź :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czego się bałyscie najbardziej przed zażyciem art?bólu powikłań czy czego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja sie dalej boje i w dalszym ciagu niewiem czy art czy zestaw z wow ;-/ p-o art boje sie ze nie zadziala a po zestawie boje sie wiekszych i drastyczniejszych skutkow ;-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czego się bałyscie najbardziej przed zażyciem art?bólu powikłań czy czego?


O bólu to nawet nie myślałam bo wiedziałam ze nie będzie trwał nie wiadomo jak długo, a różne bóle się zniosło, złamania, ból zęba i inne.. w razie czego masz na to środki przeciwbólowe, najgorsze to że może nie zadziałać za pierwszym razem i tylko uszkodzisz płód i narobisz sobie jakiegoś ''syfu'' tam w środku i wtedy szybko trzeba będzie szukać następnego rozwiązania.. no i że jak nawet się uda to się nie oczyści samo i trzeba będzie iść do lekarza i jak powie o poronieniu to trzeba będzie udawać głupią, że się nie miało pojęcia..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O bólu to nawet nie myślałam bo wiedziałam ze nie będzie trwał nie wiadomo jak długo, a różne bóle się zniosło, złamania, ból zęba i inne.. w razie czego masz na to środki przeciwbólowe, najgorsze to że może nie zadziałać za pierwszym razem i tylko uszkodzisz płód i narobisz sobie jakiegoś ''syfu'' tam w środku i wtedy szybko trzeba będzie szukać następnego rozwiązania.. no i że jak nawet się uda to się nie oczyści samo i trzeba będzie iść do lekarza i jak powie o poronieniu to trzeba będzie udawać głupią, że się nie miało pojęcia..


ja chyba też najbardziej sie boje tego że sie nie uda albo sie nie oczyści do końca a najbardziej  tak jak czytałam niektóre musiały jechac do szpitala bo bólu nie przezyłam poród i straszny ból skurcze więc dam rade z psychika też dam rade tylko te nastepstwa  :Frown:  ale muszę to zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja chyba też najbardziej sie boje tego że sie nie uda albo sie nie oczyści do końca a najbardziej  tak jak czytałam niektóre musiały jechac do szpitala bo bólu nie przezyłam poród i straszny ból skurcze więc dam rade z psychika też dam rade tylko te nastepstwa  ale muszę to zrobić


kiedy bedziesz robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kiedy bedziesz robic?


dzis chce i chyba bede sama z tym  troche sie tego obawiam  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja sie dalej boje i w dalszym ciagu niewiem czy art czy zestaw z wow ;-/ p-o art boje sie ze nie zadziala a po zestawie boje sie wiekszych i drastyczniejszych skutkow ;-(


A gdzie to wyczytalas ze sa wieksze i drastyczniejsze skutki po zestawie ? Skutkiem jest usunieta ciaza i tyle...a skutki uboczne to sprawa indywidualna, mozesz miec biegunke i wymioty, albo i nie , ale chyba tyle jestes w stanie scierpiec przez kilka godzin?  Ja uwazam ze wlasnie z artem skutki sa gorsze, bo diklofenak pali w buzie, bierzesz nawet piec dawek, a przy zestawie masz czysty misoprostol, i tylko dwie dawki, z czego druga to tylko dwie tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki już masz wiec chyba warto spróbować, niestety nie każdemu pomagają wiec nikt nie zagwarantuje tak na 100% że się uda.. mi się udało chociaż tez myślałam ze już dupa, nie działają ale jednak, chyba po prostu za wcześnie było bo za drugim podejściem wyszło.
Masz spore szanse i zawsze awaryjne wyjście - zestaw z wow czy z tej drogiej strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam jak zalatwic opakowanie tabletek (cale opakowanie ale tez i sztukami) jest to koszt okolo 170 zł ale sa to tabletki z apteki od farmaceuty. Tabletki nowe, oryginalne, zapakowane, ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, wysylka dochodzi do 2 dni. Ja zostalam 2 razy oszukana wiec wiem co to znaczy. Jesli ktoras potrzebuje pomocy prosze pisac    agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki już masz wiec chyba warto spróbować, niestety nie każdemu pomagają wiec nikt nie zagwarantuje tak na 100% że się uda.. mi się udało chociaż tez myślałam ze już dupa, nie działają ale jednak, chyba po prostu za wcześnie było bo za drugim podejściem wyszło.
> Masz spore szanse i zawsze awaryjne wyjście - zestaw z wow czy z tej drogiej strony


w ktorym tygodniu bylas ze za wczesnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak za wcześnie. 
Pierwsze akcje wam się nie udają bo tak działa arthrotec.  Jest bardzo zawodny. 
Gdy wy macie dopiero szanse by dowiedzieć się ze jesteście w ciąży, zarodek dawno jest już zagniezdzony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak za wcześnie. 
> Pierwsze akcje wam się nie udają bo tak działa arthrotec.  Jest bardzo zawodny. 
> Gdy wy macie dopiero szanse by dowiedzieć się ze jesteście w ciąży, zarodek dawno jest już zagniezdzony.


A zestaw dziala od razu? ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w ktorym tygodniu bylas ze za wczesnie?


To był dokładnie 32 dzień licząc od dnia ostatniej miesiączki, czekałam z nadziejo ze krwawienie jeszcze wystąpi bo gdzieś tam bliżej początku forum ktoś pisał że u niego ''ruszyło'' po kilku dniach niby , no ale nic to spróbowałam jeszcze raz 39 dnia, dokładnie w ten pon. i jednak udało się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam qwlasnie pierwsze art pali w jezyk strasznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zestaw dziala od razu? ???


działa tak szybko, jak szybko uda Ci się dostać przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kiedy powinny sie pojawic pierwsze oznaki na razie tylko sie trzęsie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tab.   wojscik23@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zestaw dziala od razu? ???


Z reguły po wszystkim jest już przed drugą dawką.  Ja miałam " po zarodzie " trzy godziny po wzięciu pierwszej dawki, w 11 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ratunku, czekam na przesyłke z Women on web, czas oczekiwania dość długi a gdy juz przesyłka pojawiła sie w Polsce KOSZMAR!!! 
Nadejście przesyłki  2015-03-30 17:52 MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE 
Wysłanie przesyłki  2015-03-30 18:01 MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE 
Nadejście przesyłki  2015-04-02 06:20 WER Warszawa 
Zatrzymanie przez urząd celny  2015-04-02 17:06 WER Warszawa 
Wysłanie przesyłki  2015-04-02 22:00 WER Warszawa 
Nadejście przesyłki  2015-04-03 05:26 WER Pruszcz Gd. 
Zatrzymanie przez urząd celny  2015-04-03 07:27 WER Pruszcz Gd. 
Zatrzymanie przesyłki w cle  2015-04-03 09:58 WER Pruszcz Gd 
Piasłam do wow ale nikt nie odpisuje, co ja mam teraz cholera zrobić???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kjkljilj wesolych swiat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ratunku, czekam na przesyłke z Women on web, czas oczekiwania dość długi a gdy juz przesyłka pojawiła sie w Polsce KOSZMAR!!! 
> Nadejście przesyłki  2015-03-30 17:52 MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE 
> Wysłanie przesyłki  2015-03-30 18:01 MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE 
> Nadejście przesyłki  2015-04-02 06:20 WER Warszawa 
> Zatrzymanie przez urząd celny  2015-04-02 17:06 WER Warszawa 
> Wysłanie przesyłki  2015-04-02 22:00 WER Warszawa 
> Nadejście przesyłki  2015-04-03 05:26 WER Pruszcz Gd. 
> Zatrzymanie przez urząd celny  2015-04-03 07:27 WER Pruszcz Gd. 
> Zatrzymanie przesyłki w cle  2015-04-03 09:58 WER Pruszcz Gd 
> Piasłam do wow ale nikt nie odpisuje, co ja mam teraz cholera zrobić???


zamówiłaś do jakiejś miejscowości w pomorskim ? Womenki powinny Cie poinformować, że tam przesyłki nie dochodzą i należy zamówić paczkę na poste restante do bezpiecznego województwa, pisz do nich, podaj nowy adres i niech wysyłają pilnie drugą paczkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd jesteś? 
Do jakiego miasta przesyłka została nadana?
Pisz jak najszybciej o kolejną, tej już nie odzyskasz.  Popełniono karygodny błąd.  Ona w te rejony w ogóle nie powinna zostać wysłana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale przeciez na stronie wow pisza ze do pomorskiego nie wysylaja! piszą 'Jezeli mieszkasz w wojewodztwie:  Lubuskim, Pomorskim, Kujawsko-Pomorskim lub Wielkopolskim lub w miescie Elblag- koniecznie napisz do nas o tym. Otrzymasz od nas instrukcje, jak zaadresowac swoja przesylke.  '

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba że koleżanka na własną odpowiedzialność zamówiła w te rejony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i to nie mały..licząc od pierwszego dnia okresu na ten moment moja ciąza ma 37 dni, usg nie wykazalo zadnego zarodka  natomiast sama zrobilam kilka testow ktore wyszly pozytywnie tj, jedna kreska czerwona druga bledsza ale jednak. Mam wszystkie objawy ciazy; nudnosci, wilczy apetyt, bolące piersi, brak okresu,etc. , lekarz przepisal mi lek ktory ani nie jest szkodliwy ani pomocny w ciazy, a powinien w ciagu 7 dni uregulowac mi okres- przyjmujac ze nie jestem w ciazy bo w usg nie bylo nic widac- byc moze bylo za wczesnie! Podejrzewam ze nie dostane okresu ale biore tabletki wedlug zalecen lekarza. Wizyte mam 16. kwietnia bedzie to prawie 6 tydzien, miedzy czasie zamowilam zestaw wow, mam tabletki arthrotecu i teraz niewiem: czy zazyc art, zestaw (na ktory jeszcze czekam) czy poczekac na wizyte u lekarza zeby potwierdzil ciaze ?? dodam ze lekarz wie ze jest to ciaza niechciana i wprost mi powiedzial widzac moj strach ze na nastepnej wizycie zrobimy usg znowu i jesli potwierdzi  sie ze jestem w ciazy zdecydujemy "w prawo czy w lewo"!!! Co mam przez to rozumieć, i co robić? Prosze o Wasze opinie i dobre rady bo jestem bardzo zdesperowana, z jednej strony kusi mnie wziasc np art ale z drugiej ciekawi mnie co mial na mysli lekarz i czy on moze mi jakos pomoc w tej kwestii, czy lekarz moze i pomoc Waszym zdaniem usunac ciaze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kto kupil art w aptece?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z historii kobiet które zazyly zestaw wynika ze częściej mialy zabieg lyzeczkowania niz te po art !!!! U których się obylo bez tego!  Juz sama nie wiem co robić!  To juz prawie 6 tydzień :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z historii kobiet które zazyly zestaw wynika ze częściej mialy zabieg lyzeczkowania niz te po art !!!! U których się obylo bez tego!  Juz sama nie wiem co robić!  To juz prawie 6 tydzień :-(


wydaje mi sie ze lepiej art. masz jakies objawy procz barku miesiaczki???? coś w podbrzuszu ci odstaje? bo mi jakby jajnik i nie wiem co to..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za bzdura. 
Po.arthrotecu na lyzeczkowanie kwalifikuje się co druga Kobieta. W przypadku zestawu 98% z nich oczyszcza się szybko i samodzielnie. 
Idzie do.ciebie pewny i bezpieczny lek.  Po co Chcesz się katowac tym gownem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wydaje mi sie ze lepiej art. masz jakies objawy procz barku miesiaczki???? coś w podbrzuszu ci odstaje? bo mi jakby jajnik i nie wiem co to..


Jajnika ci odstaje w bodbrzu... Boszszsz. 
Idź na usg bo może w pozamacicznej jesteś

----------


## aaaa

> Z historii kobiet które zazyly zestaw wynika ze częściej mialy zabieg lyzeczkowania niz te po art !!!! U których się obylo bez tego!  Juz sama nie wiem co robić!  To juz prawie 6 tydzień :-(



taka bzdure to tylko nieuczciwy handlarz łasy na kase mogl wymyslic.  po zestafie oryginalnym najczesciej lyzeczkowanie jest zbedne. sam arthrotek jest na tyle slaby ze czesto musi sie skonczyc lyzeczjowabiem w szpitalu.



WOW
rzeczywiscie informuja ze nie wysylaja do kilku wojewodztw ale skoro tak sie stalo to prawdopodobnie dlatego ze sprawdzaja czy moze sie pruszcz gd odblokowal. zawsze wow dazylo zeby pomagac w calej polsce i probuj przecierac szlaki. 
napisz do nich ze paczka zatrzymana, niech wysla na poste restante np do mazowieckiego a pozni przekierujeszdo siebie dzieki usludze doreczenie na zyczenie. 

proponuje zamawiac takie same orygibalne zestawy od organizacji womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli wezmiemy art przed 3 tyg. to jest to tak mala ciaza ze pewnie trzeba bedzie brac druie opakowanie, a juz pozniej czyli od 3 do nawet 10 tyg. jedno opakowanie starczy i ladnie sie oczyszcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Matko jak się boje !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z historii kobiet które zazyly zestaw wynika ze częściej mialy zabieg lyzeczkowania niz te po art !!!! U których się obylo bez tego!  Juz sama nie wiem co robić!  To juz prawie 6 tydzień :-(


a odfiltrowałaś te kobiety które pchają się pod łyżkę bez potrzeby ? WOW wyraźnie pisze, wystarczy iść na USG najwcześniej po 10 dniach, a można i po pierwszej miesiączce. ale nie!  One ledwo misoprostol im się rozpuści, już lecą do gina " bo one nie wierzą, że się udało" i kończy się łyżeczką, bo taka jest rutyna w polskich szpitalach. Gdyby siedziały na dupie, i dały szansę organizmowi na samoistne oczyszczenie się, nie byłoby tych kobiet po łyżce az tak dużo. Na głupotę ludzką nie ma lekarstwa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy 47 dzień ciąży to dobry moment na tabletki?  Tak sie boje ze nie zadzialaja :-( czy jeśli wezmę zestaw wow to mogę potem wziąść jeszcze art zeby byc pewna ze sie wszystko oczyscilo????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy 47 dzień ciąży to dobry moment na tabletki?  Tak sie boje ze nie zadzialaja :-( czy jeśli wezmę zestaw wow to mogę potem wziąść jeszcze art zeby byc pewna ze sie wszystko oczyscilo????


zestawu nie ma potrzeby popychać artem, ale skoro lubisz się truć.........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jak poznac czy sie udalo w nocy  o1 wzielam ost art leciaaly skrzepy teraz krwawienie i niewiem czy sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam niedawno co poronilam po arth i teraz lekarz zalecił mi lutenal na złuszczanie się śluzówki bo do końca się nie oczyscila. Oczywiście po tym przestałam krwawic no i dodam że szyjka jest otwarta. Jak to się ma do współżycia....??? A jeżeli tabletki nie pomogą to lyzeczkowanie mnie czeka ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jak poznac czy sie udalo w nocy  o1 wzielam ost art leciaaly skrzepy teraz krwawienie i niewiem czy sie udalo




Trzeba zrobic betaHCG lub USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzeba zrobic betaHCG lub USG


a po jakiim czasie najlepjej to zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak najszybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny tydzień temu wzielam art do pochwowo ladnie poszlo bo widzialam krwawilam przez tylko 3 dni a dziś zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywny cholera i nie wiem dalej nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test może wychodzić pozytywny nawet do czterech tygodni. 
Idź jak najszybciej na usg,skoro nie krwawisz.  Nie oczyszczasz się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za podpowiedz ogólnie to mi szybko jakoś poszlo . A zastanawia mnie to ze pojawily mi się bialaee uplawy takie jak mam przed okresem . Jak pojde do gin to się niejorbnie ? A i wiesz co jestem po 3 porodach i zawsze mialam bardzo krotki polog a czuje się normalnie żadnej gorączki boli nic kompletnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za podpowiedz ogólnie to mi szybko jakoś poszlo . A zastanawia mnie to ze pojawily mi się bialaee uplawy takie jak mam przed okresem . Jak pojde do gin to się niejorbnie ? A i wiesz co jestem po 3 porodach i zawsze mialam bardzo krotki polog a czuje się normalnie żadnej gorączki boli nic kompletnie


Który tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest taka możliwość ze po zestawie moze się nie udać? ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest taka możliwość ze po zestawie moze się nie udać? ?????


W przeciagu ostatnich kilku lat na forum Kobiet w Sieci nie bylo takiego przypadku, ja o takim nie slyszalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest taka możliwość ze po zestawie moze się nie udać? ?????


Gratuluję idiotycznego pytania oraz wiedzy. Jeśli masz oryginalny zestaw z WOW to masz 98% szansy, że się uda (wystarczy sobie tam poczytać). Natomiast jeśli masz zestaw od handlarza to masz moze kilka procent szans bo rzadko się zdarza, że ktoś odsprzedaje oryginalny zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W przeciagu ostatnich kilku lat na forum Kobiet w Sieci nie bylo takiego przypadku, ja o takim nie slyszalam


 Sama już nie wiem lepiej art czy wow.  :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratuluję idiotycznego pytania oraz wiedzy. Jeśli masz oryginalny zestaw z WOW to masz 98% szansy, że się uda (wystarczy sobie tam poczytać). Natomiast jeśli masz zestaw od handlarza to masz moze kilka procent szans bo rzadko się zdarza, że ktoś odsprzedaje oryginalny zestaw.


Może i idiotyczne ale kobieta w takiej sytuacji ma prawo zadawać takie pytania.  Czy to takie dziwne ze umieram ze strachu? ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama już nie wiem lepiej art czy wow.  :-(


Czy ty coś czytasz na ten temat, bo ręce opadają chyba oczywiste, że zestaw z WOW!!! Sorry, ale jak czytam coś takiego to wychodzę z siebie i staje obok,...do czego wy ludzie używacie internetu do siedzenia na fb i czytaniu strony Pudelek.pl???....może zaczniesz coś czytać na ten temat wreszcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama już nie wiem lepiej art czy wow.  :-(


Wez art, zaplacisz kilka stowek, jak nie dostaniesz w aptece, kilka razy Cie handlarz oszuka, najesz sie tabsow niewiadomego pochodzenia, a jak za pierwszym razem nie  zadziala, to kupisz jeszcze raz i jeszcze...wiadomo ze to lepsze wyjscie niz zamowienie bezpiecznego i sprawdzonego zestawu poronnego od organizacji zajmujacej sie pomoca kobietom w niechcianej ciazy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Który tydzień?


piaty tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ty coś czytasz na ten temat, bo ręce opadają chyba oczywiste, że zestaw z WOW!!! Sorry, ale jak czytam coś takiego to wychodzę z siebie i staje obok,...do czego wy ludzie używacie internetu do siedzenia na fb i czytaniu strony Pudelek.pl???....może zaczniesz coś czytać na ten temat wreszcie


W życiu tyle  nie czytałam co na ten temat ..nie mam fb i mam gdzieś życie celebrytow. Jestem poprostu załamana i chce poznać opinie dziewczyn to takie dziwne?  Chce mieć pewność ze cokolwiek mi pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratuluję idiotycznego pytania oraz wiedzy. Jeśli masz oryginalny zestaw z WOW to masz 98% szansy, że się uda (wystarczy sobie tam poczytać). Natomiast jeśli masz zestaw od handlarza to masz moze kilka procent szans bo rzadko się zdarza, że ktoś odsprzedaje oryginalny zestaw.
> 
> Czy ty coś czytasz na ten temat, bo ręce opadają chyba oczywiste, że zestaw z WOW!!! Sorry, ale jak czytam coś takiego to wychodzę z siebie i staje obok,...do czego wy ludzie używacie internetu do siedzenia na fb i czytaniu strony Pudelek.pl???....może zaczniesz coś czytać na ten temat wreszcie


możesz sobie takie merytoryczne posty pisać u siebie na maszwybor? (który zaraz na mnie wsiądzie, kim jestem i po co pisze)
miałam oryginalny wow od tego zaczełam, niezadziałał, byłam w kontakcie z wow, dosłali ponownie, tez nie zadzialał, konieczny byl zabieg w 12 tc wiec nie pierd**l takiej chamówy do dziewczyny jakbyś pozjadała wszelkie rozumy... chcesz nr mojej konsultacji i puste paczki z wow by to se potwierdzić ze u mnie skuteczność wow to 0% ?! 
znowu mnie bezpodstawnie zjebiesz ze jestem handlara i chce opychać swój arcik? a gdzie podaje jakieś "namiary"? mi ręce opadają jak czytam cię czytam, jak aż naganiasz i jakie gwarancje dajesz, 
a kilka słów dla kobiet w potrzebie, życzę wam by udało się zastawem lub artem za pierwszym razem i byście nie musiały przechodzić tego co ja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem po dwoch probach tabletkami arthrocet... Prawie zadnych objawow nie mialam. Jestem w 3 tyg, moj lekarz powiedzial mi ze one nie dzialaja. Strata czasu, nerwow i pieniedzy!!! Podejrzewam ze opinie wystawiaja sprzedajacy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam i nie jestem sprzedawca. Bylam w 5-6tyg. i sie udalo a znajoma byla w 2-4tyg. i wygladalo jakby sie nie udalo bo tylko krew i pare skrzepow i malo krwawienia a sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz sobie takie merytoryczne posty pisać u siebie na maszwybor? (który zaraz na mnie wsiądzie, kim jestem i po co pisze)
> miałam oryginalny wow od tego zaczełam, niezadziałał, byłam w kontakcie z wow, dosłali ponownie, tez nie zadzialał, konieczny byl zabieg w 12 tc wiec nie pierd**l takiej chamówy do dziewczyny jakbyś pozjadała wszelkie rozumy... chcesz nr mojej konsultacji i puste paczki z wow by to se potwierdzić ze u mnie skuteczność wow to 0% ?! 
> znowu mnie bezpodstawnie zjebiesz ze jestem handlara i chce opychać swój arcik? a gdzie podaje jakieś "namiary"? mi ręce opadają jak czytam cię czytam, jak aż naganiasz i jakie gwarancje dajesz, 
> a kilka słów dla kobiet w potrzebie, życzę wam by udało się zastawem lub artem za pierwszym razem i byście nie musiały przechodzić tego co ja.


. A Ty rozumiesz co to jest 98% skutecznosci ? Nie ? To do piatej klasy zapraszam... To ze Tobie sie nie udalo, (w co nie wierze, bo wspieram dziewczyny juz prawie dwa lata i kazdej sie udalo) to nie nie uprawnia Cie do tego zeby straszyc niepotrzebnie swoim urojonym przypadkiem.   Znamy sie juz troche i obie wiemy w jakim celu to robisz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> . A Ty rozumiesz co to jest 98% skutecznosci ? Nie ? To do piatej klasy zapraszam... To ze Tobie sie nie udalo, (w co nie wierze, bo wspieram dziewczyny juz prawie dwa lata i kazdej sie udalo) to nie nie uprawnia Cie do tego zeby straszyc niepotrzebnie swoim urojonym przypadkiem.   Znamy sie juz troche i obie wiemy w jakim celu to robisz


wiesz nie spodziewałam się po tobie kultury, zrozumienia, współczucia lub dobrego słowa, 
tobie mogę jedynie życzyc byś przekonała się sama, była w potrzebie i wow nie zadział

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> .......
> wiec nie pierd**l takiej chamówy do dziewczyny jakbyś pozjadała wszelkie rozumy... 
> znowu mnie bezpodstawnie zjebiesz ze jestem handlara i chce opychać swój arcik? .......... mi ręce opadają jak czytam cię czytam, jak aż naganiasz i jakie gwarancje dajesz, .......


Twoja wypowiedz za to jest nacechowana przyjaźnią i dobrocią  :Smile:  powiedz mi jeszcze w takim razie, Kochaniutka, skoro nie udała Ci się aborcja farmakologiczna i nie masz w tej kwestii pozytywnych doświadczeń, co w takim razie robisz tutaj na forum tyle czasu...hmm?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoja wypowiedz za to jest nacechowana przyjaźnią i dobrocią  powiedz mi jeszcze w takim razie, Kochaniutka, skoro nie udała Ci się aborcja farmakologiczna i nie masz w tej kwestii pozytywnych doświadczeń, co w takim razie robisz tutaj na forum tyle czasu...hmm?


moja wypowiedz jest adekwatna.
a co ty tu robisz tyle czasu "kochaniutka", masz takie pozytywne doświadczenia.
skoro mi wow nie pomogło to mam zakaz czytania waszych reklam i czegoś poza Fb i pudelkiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja wypowiedz jest adekwatna.
> a co ty tu robisz tyle czasu "kochaniutka", masz takie pozytywne doświadczenia.
> skoro mi wow nie pomogło to mam zakaz czytania waszych reklam i czegoś poza Fb i pudelkiem?


mam pozytywne to się dzielę  :Smile:  i oszustów tępię  :Smile:  Wesołych Świąt  :Smile: 

P.S. Wypowiedź o pudelku nie jest mojego autorstwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pozytywne to się dzielę  i oszustów tępię  Wesołych Świąt 
> 
> P.S. Wypowiedź o pudelku nie jest mojego autorstwa


Wypowiedź o pudelku jest mojego autorstwa. Fakt odpierdalam chamówę nie po to aby kogoś obrazić, urazić czy wkurwić, ale aby zmobilizować do zdobywania wiedzy, zawracaniu dupy głupimi pytaniami, które nic konkretnego na tym forum nie wnoszą tylko je zaśmiecają. Gdybyś ta osóbka umiała korzystać z internetu i czytała cokolwiek to wiedziałabyś, że na str WOW jest zakładka gdzie się klika i są tam wyznania dziewczyn z całego świata, które piszą o udanej aborcji itd... Pisze tam też dlaczego jest tak, że zestaw może nie zadziałać np; jednym z powodów może być ciąża pozamaciczna lub jej brak i dlatego jest też rada aby przed zabiegiem zrobić USG, które potwierdzi ciążę i wykluczy inne nieprawidłowość o których piszą. Tego nasza mądrala nie wie pewnie ma nawet problem z poruszaniem się po tej str. itd...Tak więc niech nie pierdoli głupot i nie odbiera ludziom nadziei i ostatniej deski ratunku. Zestaw działa i to 98% procentach są na to dowody, arthro też działa w ok 70% udanych aborcji....tylko jeden warunek żadne betaHCG i testy ale badanie USG się robi. 
Ps: Przepraszam za słownictwo, ale czasem nie da się inaczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem ok. Po dwóch miesiącach od zażyvia tabletek. Krwawiłam bez przerwy przez około miesiąc. Później co jakiś czas byly przerwy po 2-3 dni od krwawienia. Teraz przez około 1.5 tyg nie krwawie kiedy powinnam dostać okres ? Czy może się on spóźnić ze wzgledu na długi czas jego trwania (ponad miesiąc) ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem po dwoch probach tabletkami arthrocet... Prawie zadnych objawow nie mialam. Jestem w 3 tyg, moj lekarz powiedzial mi ze one nie dzialaja. Strata czasu, nerwow i pieniedzy!!! Podejrzewam ze opinie wystawiaja sprzedajacy...


No nie mów że pytałaś lekarza wprost o te tabletki, a on ci powiedział ze nie działają.. ?? Nie ochrzanił cię ani nic?
Może specjalnie tak powiedział żeby nie przyszło ci do głowy je brać. Nie pomogło bo mogło być za wcześnie, ok. 4 tyg. próbowałam i nic a tydzień potem jeszcze raz i wszystko jak trzeba, też może jeszcze spróbuj..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem ok. Po dwóch miesiącach od zażyvia tabletek. Krwawiłam bez przerwy przez około miesiąc. Później co jakiś czas byly przerwy po 2-3 dni od krwawienia. Teraz przez około 1.5 tyg nie krwawie kiedy powinnam dostać okres ? Czy może się on spóźnić ze wzgledu na długi czas jego trwania (ponad miesiąc) ?


ciężko powiedzieć, bo jak się czyta to u każdego jest inaczej, w dniu wzięcia tabletek krwawiłam, potem 2 dni przerwy i znowu jakiś 8 dni krwawienia a okres dostałam równo 33 dni od dnia brania tab. tylko w między czasie  krwawiłam znaczni krócej niż ty bo trochę ponad tydzień. Chyba teraz okresu powinnaś się spodziewaj po ok. miesiącu od końca krwawienia. Ale to tylko na moim przykladzie, ktoś się dopisze, po jakim czasie u niego pojawiła się miesiączka??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

''Czesc dziewczyny mam pytanie po zazyciu art mialam krwawienie 14 dni potem 10 dni przerwy i znow zaczelo sie krwawienie oczywiscie skrzepy itd trwa znów 13 dni ,czy to normalne???? U lekarza bylam stwierdził ze to okres zrobił badanie i usg mam dopiero za tydzien bo takie terminy u nas? Mam pytanie czy mógłby nie wykryc ciązy w 12 tyg?? Napisze jeszcze ze krwawienie miałam spore teraz przez pare dni dopiero teraz mi sie zmniejsza,a brzuch czasami pobolewa jak przy okresie...art zazyłam 21 grudnia... '' - znalazłam gdzieś z początku forum ;p może w czasie tego krwawienia przez miesiąc pojawił się okres tylko takie ''rozhuśtane'' te krwawienie u ciebie że nie rozpoznałaś w którym momencie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli jestem w 6 tygodniu i 2 od zapodnienia myslicie ze sie uda po art? jakie jest ryzyko ze sie nie uda a  dziecko bedzie chore?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jesli jestem w 6 tygodniu i 2 od zapodnienia myslicie ze sie uda po art? jakie jest ryzyko ze sie nie uda a  dziecko bedzie chore?????


Przy artrotecu szanse na powodzenie okolo 80% , przy zestawie z womenhelp org skutecznosc 98 % Dziecko moze urodzic sie chore tylko jesli do tego dopuscisz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jesli jestem w 6 tygodniu i 2 od zapodnienia myslicie ze sie uda po art? jakie jest ryzyko ze sie nie uda a  dziecko bedzie chore?????


kurczę... o tym czy miało to wpływ na dziecko może powiedzieć ci tylko lekarz w którymś tam tygodniu, na pewno tabletki którymi wiele kobiet usuwa ciąże nie pomogą w jego rozwoju.. Ty musisz brać to w ten sposób: jeśli się na to decydujesz z góry zakładaj że TAK i podejmij decyzje czy nie chcesz ryzykować i odpuszczasz branie czegokolwiek czy chcesz to zrobić ale wtedy już bez możliwości odwrotu, i albo uda ci się wylądować wśród tych co zdziałał za pierwszym razem albo będziesz próbowała kolejny raz lub zamówisz zestaw z wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy artrotecu szanse na powodzenie okolo 80% , przy zestawie z womenhelp org skutecznosc 98 % Dziecko moze urodzic sie chore tylko jesli do tego dopuscisz...


 co to znaczy jeśli do tego dopuścisz??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co to znaczy jeśli do tego dopuścisz??????


No jesli odstapisz od zamiaru aborcji i zdecydujesz sie urodzic po jakiejs tam nieudanej probie z arthroteckiem, to zawsze istnieje niewielka szansa ze dziecko urodzi sie chore. Ja np jak dowiedzialam sie o niechcianej ciazy, myslalam tylko o tym zeby doprowadzic sprawe do konca. Nie myslalam czy dziecko urodzi sie chore, bo wiedzialam ze go nie urodze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No jesli odstapisz od zamiaru aborcji i zdecydujesz sie urodzic po jakiejs tam nieudanej probie z arthroteckiem, to zawsze istnieje niewielka szansa ze dziecko urodzi sie chore. Ja np jak dowiedzialam sie o niechcianej ciazy, myslalam tylko o tym zeby doprowadzic sprawe do konca. Nie myslalam czy dziecko urodzi sie chore, bo wiedzialam ze go nie urodze.


Ja tez tak mam ze mysle tylko o tym zeby doprowadzić sprawe do konca . Chce to mieć za sobą . W którym tyg usunelas i czym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez tak mam ze mysle tylko o tym zeby doprowadzić sprawe do konca . Chce to mieć za sobą . W którym tyg usunelas i czym?


W 14 tc, zestawem z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 14 tc, zestawem z WOW


 A po jakim czasie robiłaś usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po jakim czasie robiłaś usg?


Po aborcji ? Po jakichs trzech miesiacach dopiero wybralam sie do gina  :Stick Out Tongue: . Ladnie sie oczyszczalam, nie bylo komplikacji i jakos tak odkladalam ta wizyte  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po aborcji ? Po jakichs trzech miesiacach dopiero wybralam sie do gina . Ladnie sie oczyszczalam, nie bylo komplikacji i jakos tak odkladalam ta wizyte


 3 miesiące?  A skąd bylas pewna ze poronilas?? Jak przezylas aborcję?  Byłaś sama?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 miesiące?  A skąd bylas pewna ze poronilas?? Jak przezylas aborcję?  Byłaś sama?


Wiesz, w 14 tc trudno przeoczyc kilkucentymetrowy plod .. Byl przy mnie maz, na biezaco mialam tez wsparcie od dziewczyn z maszwybor net, tam tez mozna znalezc moja historie   ogolnie nie bylo zle, poronilam po trzech godzinach od pierwszej dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz, w 14 tc trudno przeoczyc kilkucentymetrowy plod .. Byl przy mnie maz, na biezaco mialam tez wsparcie od dziewczyn z maszwybor net, tam tez mozna znalezc moja historie   ogolnie nie bylo zle, poronilam po trzech godzinach od pierwszej dawki


Dziękuje za odp. Masz szczęście ze to juz poza Tobą.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje za odp. Masz szczęście ze to juz poza Tobą.  Pozdrawiam.


Powodzenia, zycze, zeby wszystko ulozylo sie po Twojej mysli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arth w normalnej cenie. Zostałam juz dwa razy oszukana i nie mam pieniędzy. Niestety nie mam też od kogo pożyczyć na zestaw z wow. Żaden lekarz nie chce wypisać recepty na babcie w aptekach tez nie chcą sprzedać. Proszę pomóżcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co sądzicie o arthrotec.12@o2.pl ? czy ktos u niej kupywał? czy to nie oszust?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz, w 14 tc trudno przeoczyc kilkucentymetrowy plod .. Byl przy mnie maz, na biezaco mialam tez wsparcie od dziewczyn z maszwybor net, tam tez mozna znalezc moja historie   ogolnie nie bylo zle, poronilam po trzech godzinach od pierwszej dawki


Ja póki co czekam na tabletki, mam nadzieję, że w tym tyg się zjawią bo już 13 tydzień się zaczyna. Ale cieszę się że napisałaś bo szczerze mówiąc zaczynam się bać że jest już tak późno. Czekam na zestaw z whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja póki co czekam na tabletki, mam nadzieję, że w tym tyg się zjawią bo już 13 tydzień się zaczyna. Ale cieszę się że napisałaś bo szczerze mówiąc zaczynam się bać że jest już tak późno. Czekam na zestaw z whw


 Podziwiam was ze robicie to w 13 czy 14 tc. Ja sie boje w 7 żeby wszystko się udalo i cały czas mam wrażenie ze u wszystkich sie udalo a u mnie się nie uda. :O.   Wysłali Ci już tabletki? ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podziwiam was ze robicie to w 13 czy 14 tc. Ja sie boje w 7 żeby wszystko się udalo i cały czas mam wrażenie ze u wszystkich sie udalo a u mnie się nie uda. :O.   Wysłali Ci już tabletki? ??


Ja też się boję, w sumie to nawet nie - jestem przerażona!!! Tabletki wysłali, czekam na info co do przesyłki. Czas leci ale wiem że to wyjście jest najlepsze. Mam nadzieje, że się uda... Tobie również tego życzę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też się boję, w sumie to nawet nie - jestem przerażona!!! Tabletki wysłali, czekam na info co do przesyłki. Czas leci ale wiem że to wyjście jest najlepsze. Mam nadzieje, że się uda... Tobie również tego życzę


Nie Dziękuję! !! Czy jeśli po zastosowaniu tabletek nie dojdzie do poronienia lub płod się uszkodzi można zastosować znowu np art zeby to usunąć ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja póki co czekam na tabletki, mam nadzieję, że w tym tyg się zjawią bo już 13 tydzień się zaczyna. Ale cieszę się że napisałaś bo szczerze mówiąc zaczynam się bać że jest już tak późno. Czekam na zestaw z whw



Bedzie dobrze  :Smile:  pamietaj tylko ze powyzej 12 tc dawkowanie zestawu jest inne. Miedzy mife a miso musi byc 36 h przerwy, i potem miso przyjmujesz schematem 4-2-2 co trzy godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bedzie dobrze  pamietaj tylko ze powyzej 12 tc dawkowanie zestawu jest inne. Miedzy mife a miso musi byc 36 h przerwy, i potem miso przyjmujesz schematem 4-2-2 co trzy godziny.


Dziękuję za informację i za wsparcie. To czekanie jest najgorsze..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jeśli po zastosowaniu tabletek nie dojdzie do poronienia lub płod się uszkodzi można zastosować znowu np art zeby to usunąć ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jeśli po zastosowaniu tabletek nie dojdzie do poronienia lub płod się uszkodzi można zastosować znowu np art zeby to usunąć ???



Szansa zeby po zestawie trzeba bylo poprawiac, to naprawde promil

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jejku obys miala racje!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jejku obys miala racje!




Nie musisz mi wierzyc na slowo :Smile:  poczytaj na maszwybor net ilu kobietom sie udalo  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie musisz mi wierzyc na slowo poczytaj na maszwybor net ilu kobietom sie udalo


 Wyczytalam wszystkie historie na wow i tu na forum ale w obliczu strachu i niepewności człowiek chwyta się każdego pocieszenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mojej dziewczynie 12 tabletek, oryginalnie zapakowane. Przesyłkę można sprawdzić na miejscu. Mogę odsprzedać za 150(w tym cena dostawy). Osobę zainteresowaną proszę pisać =>paulek9013@wp.pl 
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny tydzień temu wzielam art do pochwowo ladnie poszlo bo widzialam krwawilam przez tylko 3 dni a dziś zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywny cholera i nie wiem dalej nic


 Czy oprócz krwi miałaś skrzepy? Byłaś już może na USG, udało Ci się w 5 tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 14 tc, zestawem z WOW


13  tydzien   arthrotec  za  1  razem  z  powodzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam te tabletki art tylko obawiam się ich użyć czy zdziała , mam dwa opakowania udało mi sie zdobyć kombinowałam i mam z apteki normalnie z recepty , tylko boje sie ze sie nie uda cały czas o tym myśle i jestem na tak.. tylko ta obawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam te tabletki art tylko obawiam się ich użyć czy zdziała , mam dwa opakowania udało mi sie zdobyć kombinowałam i mam z apteki normalnie z recepty , tylko boje sie ze sie nie uda cały czas o tym myśle i jestem na tak.. tylko ta obawa


A jakiej konkretnie pomocy oczekujesz? Bo jeśli liczysz, ze pokonamy twój strach to niestety nic z tego, nie mamy takiej mocy. Jesli jesteś zdecydowana i masz tabletki to zrób to bo nikt inny decyzji za ciebie nie podejmie. Z arthrotekiem masz nieco mniejsze szanse niż z zestawem WOW, ale i tak są one duże pod warunkiem, że wykonasz zabieg prawidłowo. Mam nadzieję, że posiadasz wiedzę na ten temat i dobrze przygotujesz się do zabiegu. Ja ze swojej strony mogę życzyć Tobie tylko Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem o tym ze nikt za mnie nic nie zrobi , 3 tabletki pod język co 6 godzin czy krócej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem o tym ze nikt za mnie nic nie zrobi , 3 tabletki pod język co 6 godzin czy krócej?


Widzę, ze nic nie wiesz 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny. Przy arthrotecu robimy tak, przekrój nożem delikatnie każdą tabletkę i wyjmij ten środek taki twardy rdzeń tego nie zazywaj tylko wyrzuć a reszte pod język. Najlepiej rób to tak bierzesz 4 tabletki na 1 dawkę i powyjmuj te rdzenie reszte pod język trzymaj 30 minut, a to co się nie rozpuści połykasz po tym czasie. Nawet jesli krwawienie wystąpi po 1 dawce nie rezygnuj, zabieg musisz wykonać do końca. Zaopatrz się w tabletki przeciwbólowe czyli paracetamol, ibuprofen lub ketonal muszą być dość mocne. Innych nie bierz.

----------


## mama3

za ile byś chciała sprzedać te tabletki ja brałam ale mało co mi to pomogło i potrzebuję jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za ile byś chciała sprzedać te tabletki ja brałam ale mało co mi to pomogło i potrzebuję jeszcze


A do kogo to pytanie? bo ja nie sprzedaje a koleżanka jeszcze nie zrobiła zabiegu i też nie mam zamiaru sprzedawać. A komentarz, że tobie nie pomogło nas nie specjalnie obchodzi. Nie zniechęcaj nikogo bo wielu dziewczyną się udało za 1 razem i jest tu wiele wpisów od nich. Na ciebie nie zadziałały bo być moze nie jesteś w ciązy, albo możesz być w ciązy pozamacicznej lub coś innego, może po prostu twój brak wiedzy jak użyć tabletki spowodował, że nie zadziałały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tam popros o pomoc jestem po udanej kuracji tam nabytymi srodkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 tam popros o pomoc jestem po udanej kuracji tam nabytymi srodkami


Spadaj oszuści co się sam reklamuje o tobie jest tu na innych stronach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuje za informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany 123

kupie pilnie tabletki nie za drogo... daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A do kogo to pytanie? bo ja nie sprzedaje a koleżanka jeszcze nie zrobiła zabiegu i też nie mam zamiaru sprzedawać. A komentarz, że tobie nie pomogło nas nie specjalnie obchodzi. Nie zniechęcaj nikogo bo wielu dziewczyną się udało za 1 razem i jest tu wiele wpisów od nich. Na ciebie nie zadziałały bo być moze nie jesteś w ciązy, albo możesz być w ciązy pozamacicznej lub coś innego, może po prostu twój brak wiedzy jak użyć tabletki spowodował, że nie zadziałały


To już nie można pisać że się nie udało? 
Przecież to się zdarza, częściej niż myślisz, i nie oznacza to że Dziewczyna coś robiła źle lub nie była w ciąży. 
Arthrotek ma około 80% skuteczność, niektóre organizmy są po prostu odporne na ich Działanie, i nic tu nie da to że napiszesz dziewczynie że coś zrobiła źle. 
Niech dzieli się swoimi doświadczeniami, żeby inne kobiety były świadome że biorąc arthrotek ryzykują niepowodzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej sprzedam 12 szt. za 150zł wysyłka wliczona w cenę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i za pobraniem        nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 pewne sprawdzone zrodlo srodki bardzo pomocne w 11 tygodniu. Doskonale rozumiem kobiety w tej sytuacji i nie obchodzi mnie kogos zdanie na ten temat dziele sie ta informacja bo ama kiedys szukalam takiej pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 pewne sprawdzone zrodlo srodki bardzo pomocne w 11 tygodniu. Doskonale rozumiem kobiety w tej sytuacji i nie obchodzi mnie kogos zdanie na ten temat dziele sie ta informacja bo ama kiedys szukalam takiej pomocy



UWAGA OSZUST. 
Sam siebie poleca!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany...

> Hej, nie wiem co wy tak panikujecie . Lek jest dostępny w każdej aptece a nawet jak nie ma to można poprosić u farmaceuty o zamówienie. Ja mam 2 dzieci i chwilowo wystarczy ( 10 i 5 ) . Pierwszy raz wzięłam arthrotec jakieś 3-4 lata temu , dostałam od farmaceuty bez problemu 10 tabletek . Musicie wziąć minimum 0,8 mg misiprostolu więc 4 tabletki . Za pierwszym razem ja wzięłam  4 dopochwowo i 4 doustnie a po 2 godzinach następne 2 doustnie . Rano miałam z głowy. Delikatne skurcze , delikatne krwawienie ... Ucieszyłam się,że to działa . Byłam 3-5 tygodniu . Od razu kupiłam drugie opakowanie na zapas tym razem forte 20 sztuk ( farmaceutce mówiłam,że dla matki na stawy bo przy zmianach pogody bolą ją kolana - reklamy pomagają co powiedzieć   ) i dopiero wczoraj użyłam po raz 2 . po tych 3 latach . tym razem nie dawałam dopochwowo bo uznałam,że to bez sensu ,że tam i tak się długo rozpuszcza a do tego moim zdaniem to trzeba mieć w środku, we krwi więc wczoraj na wieczór wzięłam najpierw 5 tabletek więc 5x0,2 misoprostolu  i po 2 godzinach dobrałam jeszcze 1 tabletkę na wzmocnienie skurczy  . Rano dostałam delikatnego krwotoku jak przy miesiączce  i po kłopocie . Planuję 3 dziecko ale jeszcze nie teraz, może za rok lub 2 jak młodsza do podstawówki pójdzie  A na razie zostało mi jeszcze pół opakowania na ewentualną kolejną akcję w razie czego  .  Pozdrawiam i nie panikujcie tak.


Kobieto jakie masz prawo wybierać które dziecko się urodzi a które nie? Śmiesz nazywać się matką? Mamy XXI wiek i jest mnóstwo sposobów antykoncepcyjnych, a Artrotec nie jest jednym z nich!  Mogę jeszcze próbować zrozumieć te zagubione dziewczyny, które zaszły w pierwszą nie planowaną ciążę i rozpaczliwie szukają tu pomocy pozbycia się jej, ale to co Ty  robisz to zwykłe okrutne morderstwo! Obyś kiedyś musiała stanąć przed wszystkimi swoimi dziećmi, tymi urodzonymi i tymi nie, spojrzeć im w oczy i wytłumaczyć czemu jednym pozwoliłaś żyć a innym nie! Jesteś nikim innym jak MORDERCZYNIĄ i serdecznie współczuję Twoim dzieciom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczynki ze wzgledu na brak internetu ponawiam post ...
Kupiłam zestaw w internecie od jednej dziewczyny z podobnego forum za 180 zł- arthrotec 12 tab .
jednak z moim mezczyzna zdecydowalismy sie zostac rodzicami  :Smile: 
...tak wiec jesli ktoras jest w potrzebie to odsprzedam taniej ... niz ja kupilam ...moze ktorejs w ten sposob pomoge ...
cena 140 z przesyłką 
moj mail : milunia0506@wp.pl

jestem z pruszcza gdańskiego

Milena  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie z apteki    agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie powinien pojawic sie okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po jakim czasie powinien pojawic sie okres?


od 4-6 tyg, czasem później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy oprócz krwi miałaś skrzepy? Byłaś już może na USG, udało Ci się w 5 tygodniu?


po tygodniu to masz jeszcze hormon we krwi wiec nawet jak sie udalo to test wyjdzie pozytywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po tygodniu to masz jeszcze hormon we krwi wiec nawet jak sie udalo to test wyjdzie pozytywny


Czy ktoś może podać pewny numer lub inne źródło, gdzie znajdę pomoc i będę  mogła kupić zestaw tabletek? 
Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy oprócz krwi miałaś skrzepy? Byłaś już może na USG, udało Ci się w 5 tygodniu?


skrzepów prawie wcale jutro ide na usg i gin dam znac wieczorem co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skrzepów prawie wcale jutro ide na usg i gin dam znac wieczorem co i jak


jeśli się potwierdzi ze już po wszystkim to będę miała do oddania 12 tab art.wiec trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś może podać pewny numer lub inne źródło, gdzie znajdę pomoc i będę  mogła kupić zestaw tabletek? 
> Bardzo proszę o pomoc.


Pewne źródło zestawów to womenhelp org lub womenonweb org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli się potwierdzi ze już po wszystkim to będę miała do oddania 12 tab art.wiec trzymajcie kciuki


Trzymaj kciuki. Mam nadzieję ze się udalo. Ja nie mogę zdobyć tabletek. Nir chce zostać kolejny raz oszukana  bo nie mam juz pieniedzy a w aptekach nie chcą sprzedać bez recepty.  Jakbys chciała mi pomoc chętnie odkupie od Ciebie te 12 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 pewne spraedzoe zrodlo kurcja przebiegla bez problemu srodki odebralam osobiscie 508426708

----------


## elawpotrzebie

Zostało mi jedno opakowanie po zabiegu, i mogę sprzedać. Kontakt na mail.

----------


## elawpotrzebie

Mam, bo zostało mi po zabiegu. Mogę sprzedać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 pewne spraedzoe zrodlo kurcja przebiegla bez problemu srodki odebralam osobiscie 508426708


idz stad w koncu oszuscie nie reklamuj sam siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak macie arth na sprzedaż w normalnej cenie to proszee o kontakt olcian1@wp.pl nie mam juz pieniędzy na oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny byłam dziś na łyżeczkowaniu w szpitalu. Stwierdzili poronienie niekompletne i dlatego postanowili oczyścic macicę. Zabieg trwał chwile, zero bólu-znieczulenie ogólne i juz czuje się dobrze. 
> 
> Zostało mi 8 tabl Art, sprzedam za 30zł


hej masz jeszcze te tabletki daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

klinika-ginekologiczna com , polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurna dziewczyny od którego tygodnia art mozna brać żeby podzialal ? Bralam 2 tygodnie temu i myslalam ze po temacie a tu na USG wyszlo ze dalej jest i ze to teraz dopiero 5 tydzień  . Kiedy mogę znowu go zaaplikowac żeby się udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A powiedziałaś lekarzowi o poronieniu lub chociaż krwawieniu? 
Może zarodek obumarl, przestał rosnąć i dla tego na usg jest widoczny jako 5 tygodniowy. 
Wtedy jeszcze nie ma tętna, więc ciężko stwierdzić czy jest żywy...

----------


## dita

Hej. Wzielam przed chwila 4 tabletki pod jezyk. Nie czuje nic, jedyne co to dretwienie rak takie sa ciezkie. Facet jest w domu ale mnie olal. Nie chce miec z tym nic wspolnego. Jestem z tym sama. Ciekawe czy wszystko wyjdzie jak nalezy.

----------


## dita

Powiedzcie czy dobrze zrobilam ze 4 pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bralam po 3 ale to byly inne srodki nie arthrotec zamowilam pod 508426708

----------


## dita

Aha i usunelo sie? Jest dobrze? Ja sie boje ze sie nie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja bralam po 3 ale to byly inne srodki nie arthrotec zamowilam pod 508426708


won oszuscie

----------


## dita

Dziewczyny napiszcie co.  Minelo 1,5 godziny i nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny napiszcie co.  Minelo 1,5 godziny i nic.


a ile wzielas?

----------


## dita

Wzielam 4 pod jezyk o 12 i teraz bylam w lazience i mam sluz w kolorze rozowym. I co dalej mam brac ten arthrotek? Bo zostalo mi 6 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam 4 pod jezyk o 12 i teraz bylam w lazience i mam sluz w kolorze rozowym. I co dalej mam brac ten arthrotek? Bo zostalo mi 6 tabletek


powinno sie brac   3 razy po 4

----------


## dita

Najgorsze jest to ze mam tylko 10 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najgorsze jest to ze mam tylko 10 tabletek


no to jak juz zaczelas to wez te 10 ale wiedz ze moze sie nie udac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś z Konina lub Koła potrzebuje  ? 
> Pomogę


Ja potrzebuję. Proszę o mail lub nr tel.

----------


## Paulinaa2

Jestem w 7 tc. (licząc od ostatniej miesiączki). Jutro mam zamiar wziąć tabletki. Mam 12 
Nie mam pojęcia jak to zażyć, pod język czy dopochwowo?

----------


## dita

Powiedzcie mi prosze jaka ma byc ta krew? Wzielam druga dawke czyli razem 8 i leci ze mnie krew taka rzadka

----------


## dita

Dodam ze bol jest nie do opisania. Boli strasznie. Sluchajcie a mozna sie wykrwawic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam ze bol jest nie do opisania. Boli strasznie. Sluchajcie a mozna sie wykrwawic?


krew może być gęsta, rzadka, ze skrzepami, glutowata, różnie. Obserwuj się, gdybyś zużywała więcej niż dwie grube podpaski maxi na godzinę, czuła zawroty głowy, miała mroczki przed oczami, to może być konieczne, żeby zobaczył Cie lekarz. Dużo pij.

----------


## dita

A ile to krwawienie i bol trwa? Bo juz mam dosc. Dodatkowo jeszcze stres Ze sie nie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile to krwawienie i bol trwa? Bo juz mam dosc. Dodatkowo jeszcze stres Ze sie nie uda


to zależy...jak poronisz to krwawienie i ból się zmniejszą...ale na ból są tabletki przeciwbólowe

----------


## dita

A mam pytanie. Dlaczego te srodki nalezy wyjac Z tych tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mam pytanie. Dlaczego te srodki nalezy wyjac Z tych tabletek?


a czytałaś cokolwiek przed akcją ? gdybyś czytała, to w tym wątku co drugą stronę jest napisane, ze jest to silny środek przeciwbólowy, który nie może być przyjęty w takich ilościach, dlatego się go wypluwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec wziąć lepiej pod język czy dopochwowo? (7 tydzień ciąży)

----------


## dita

Ja wzielam pod jezyk. Dzis o 12 i o 15 po 4. Zostaly mi 2. No i leci mi rzadka krew. Nie mam nic gestego. I nie wiem kiedy poronie i czy wogole. Boję sie. Jak myslicie czy juz poronilam?

----------


## Marta321

Ma ktoś na sprzedaż arhotec!? PILNE!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzielam pod jezyk. Dzis o 12 i o 15 po 4. Zostaly mi 2. No i leci mi rzadka krew. Nie mam nic gestego. I nie wiem kiedy poronie i czy wogole. Boję sie. Jak myslicie czy juz poronilam?


a który to tydzień ? tej krwi jest tyle co przy okresie ? mniej? więcej ? skrzepy ?

----------


## dita

Tydzien gdzies 4. Okolo. Krew jest rzadka. Taka jak siku. Nie ma skrzepow duzych. Tylko malutkie takie okolo 4 mm. Nie wiem co dalej. Jestem zalamana. Do tego bol podbrzusza i biegunka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tydzien gdzies 4. Okolo. Krew jest rzadka. Taka jak siku. Nie ma skrzepow duzych. Tylko malutkie takie okolo 4 mm. Nie wiem co dalej. Jestem zalamana. Do tego bol podbrzusza i biegunka.


wzięłaś te ostatnie tabletki ? to wczesna ciąża, więc poronienie nie musi wiele różnić się od okresu. Trzeba to teraz sprawdzić, robiąc USG. lub dwukrotnie Beta HCG, spadek wyniku oznacza sukces

----------


## dita

Tak wzielam.Razem 10. Boli mnie strasznie brzuch.

----------


## dita

Zastanawiam sie tylko dlaczego nie ma zadnej kulki przezroczystej albo bialej. Nie wiem juz sama czy poronilam czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanawiam sie tylko dlaczego nie ma zadnej kulki przezroczystej albo bialej. Nie wiem juz sama czy poronilam czy nie.


pęcherzyk w czwartym tygodniu ma jakieś 3-4 mm , podejrzewam że w ogóle trudno go dostrzec. Nie oczekuj kulki wielkości mandarynki, tylko po prostu zrób badania, aby to sprawdzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś przeprowadził akcje w 11 tyg ciąży? jak przebiegała ?

----------


## dita

P.S. Krwi jest bardzo duzo leci caly czas. Non stop.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzielam pod jezyk. Dzis o 12 i o 15 po 4. Zostaly mi 2. No i leci mi rzadka krew. Nie mam nic gestego. I nie wiem kiedy poronie i czy wogole. Boję sie. Jak myslicie czy juz poronilam?


I jak tam z Tobą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktoś przeprowadził akcje w 11 tyg ciąży? jak przebiegała ?


krwawienie..ból....skrzepy....dreszcze...wymioty.  ..biegunka...gorączka...poronienie... to zestaw objawów...które z nich będziesz miała, a które Cię ominą ? tego nie wie nikt .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> P.S. Krwi jest bardzo duzo leci caly czas. Non stop.


co to znaczy bardzo dużo ? leci jak z kranu ? po nogach cieknie? jak często musisz zmieniać podpaski? pisałam Ci wyżej objawy świadczące o krwotoku

----------


## dita

Jak wstaje to leci jak siedze nie. I w dodatku jak jestem na toalecie to leci jak siku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wstaje to leci jak siedze nie. I w dodatku jak jestem na toalecie to leci jak siku.


to ok, krew ma być  :Smile:  ale badanie mussss  :Smile:

----------


## dita

Ok. Tylko kiedy zrobic to badanie. I co jak nie poronie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok. Tylko kiedy zrobic to badanie. I co jak nie poronie?


co zrobisz to zalezy od ciebie albo probujez 2 raz albo rodzisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok. Tylko kiedy zrobic to badanie. I co jak nie poronie?


badanie jak najszybciej, a jakby się okazało że ciąża siedzi a Ty nie zmienisz zdania, możesz próbować z artem lub zamówić zestaw z womenhelp org

----------


## dita

Ok rozumiem. A jesli dziecko urodzi sie chor?  Te tabletki uszkodza plod wiec nie moge urodzic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok rozumiem. A jesli dziecko urodzi sie chor?  Te tabletki uszkodza plod wiec nie moge urodzic.


to skoro nie możesz urodzić , to działaj. Krwawisz dalej ? ból się zmniejszył?

----------


## dita

Tak krew leci dalej ale jak siedze na toalecie. Na podpasce jest malo. Bol jest taki tępy ale boli jak przy okresie. Strach jest ogromny. Chcialabym juz miec to za soba. Najgorsza jest biegunka. Wzielam dwa stoperanY. Ale fizycznie oprocz brzucha nie boli mnie nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam, bo zostało mi po zabiegu. Mogę sprzedać.


podasz mi swój mail? albo napisz na mój amigdalin@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie posiada ktoras z pan jeszcze te tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam moze ktoras z pan zalatwic te tabletki jezeli tak to prosze napisac na ten numer 797749713

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby któraś z Was miała tabletki w normalnej cenie to proszę o pilny kontakt. Niestety u mnie żaden lekarz nie chce wypisać na babcie a w aptekach tez odmawiają bez recepty. Proszę o kontakt olcian1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio, szybko, dyskretnie, wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed odbiorem, email kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## dita

No wiec tak krew leci ciagle taka sama. W nocy strasznie sie pocilam. Brzuch bolal a aktualnie nie boli. Tylko krew leci taka rzadka i zadnych skrzepow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

hej dziewczyny okolo 17 lutego poronilam.... od tego momentu nie dostalam okresu wczoraj zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywnie bylam w ten sam dzien u lekarza i stwierdzil ze nie widac zebym byla w ciazy... wyslal zeby zrobic wynik beta hcg i wyszedl mi na 2000  i dzisiaj mam znow zrobic... nastaraszyl mnie ze to moze byc ciaza pozamaciczna... czy jest to mozliwe ze  mam podwyzszone hcg  i test wyszedl mi pozytywnie bo sie resztki po poronieniu nie oczyscily?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny okolo 17 lutego poronilam.... od tego momentu nie dostalam okresu wczoraj zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywnie bylam w ten sam dzien u lekarza i stwierdzil ze nie widac zebym byla w ciazy... wyslal zeby zrobic wynik beta hcg i wyszedl mi na 2000  i dzisiaj mam znow zrobic... nastaraszyl mnie ze to moze byc ciaza pozamaciczna... czy jest to mozliwe ze  mam podwyzszone hcg  i test wyszedl mi pozytywnie bo sie resztki po poronieniu nie oczyscily?


hej u mnie podobna sytuacja poronilam 10 lutego do dnia dzisiejszego brak okresu , wynik testu ciazowego 4 tyg temu pozytywny beta 2,93 / wizyta u gina - brak ciazy ... wiec test wyszedl przy spadku bety ...caly czas czekam na okres , mam strasznie nabrzmiale piersi i tkliwe ... 
ale lekarz wykluczyl ciaze ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczynki ze wzgledu na brak internetu ponawiam post ...
Kupiłam zestaw w internecie od jednej dziewczyny z podobnego forum za 180 zł- arthrotec 12 tab .
jednak z moim mezczyzna zdecydowalismy sie zostac rodzicami
...tak wiec jesli ktoras jest w potrzebie to odsprzedam taniej ... niz ja kupilam ...moze ktorejs w ten sposob pomoge ...
cena 140 z przesyłką
moj mail : milunia0506@wp.pl

jestem z pruszcza gdańskiego

Milena

----------


## Olaaa2w

Wyjąć środek z tej tabletki? Każdą serię pod język? Proszę pomóżcie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyjąć środek z tej tabletki? Każdą serię pod język? Proszę pomóżcie


hej ja wlasnie 1 dawke biore , 3 mam pod jezykiem , wypluje te srodki po pol h 
powodzonka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyjąć środek z tej tabletki? Każdą serię pod język? Proszę pomóżcie


mozesz wyjac albo potem wypluc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyjąć środek z tej tabletki? Każdą serię pod język? Proszę pomóżcie


Tak koniecznie, to diklofenac środek, który moze osłabić skurcze. Piszę o tym na forum w wielu postach. Zwracam się do Ciebie i nie tylko, dziewczyny przygotujcie się jak nalezy do zabiegu poczytajcie o tym tu i nie tylko jest mnóstwo informacji, nadmiar wiedzy jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodził. A czy wiesz jakie środki przeciwbólowe można zażywać pewnie też nie?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak koniecznie, to diklofenac środek, który moze osłabić skurcze. Piszę o tym na forum w wielu postach. Zwracam się do Ciebie i nie tylko, dziewczyny przygotujcie się jak nalezy do zabiegu poczytajcie o tym tu i nie tylko jest mnóstwo informacji, nadmiar wiedzy jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodził. A czy wiesz jakie środki przeciwbólowe można zażywać pewnie też nie?!


powinnyście wiedzieć;
1. jak należy przyjmować arthrotec lub zestaw z WOW i inne
2. jakie środki przeciwbólowe można przyjmować, a jakich nie wolno
3. w trakcie zbiegu kiedy już wystąpi krwawienie wiedzieć czy następuje poronienie czy też doszło do krwotoku lub innych powikłań i co wtedy należy zrobić
4. po zabiegu jak ustalić czy doszło do poronienia i jak długo moze trwać krwawienie oraz kiedy wystąpi następna miesiączka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży i test wyszedł pozytywnie powinnaś udać się do ginekologa i zrobić badanie USG aby potwierdzić ciążę i ewentualnie wykluczyć ciążę pozamaciczną inne powikłania.
Kiedy lekarz potwierdzi ciąże możesz wykonać zabieg maksymalnie do 12 tc ciąży za pomocą zestawu z WOW (98% skuteczności) lub tabletami Cytotek lub Arthrotec ( 70-90%skuteczności). 
ZESTAW Z WOW
Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
CYTOTEC
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
Arthrotec
należy rozkroić delikatnie każdą tabletkę i wyjąć twardy rdzeń Diclofenak, który wyrzucamy
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
Do zabiegu nalezy się odpowiednio przygotować tzn.: zapas podpasek, środki przeciwbólowe (dosyć mocne) Ketonal, Ibuprofen MAX, Paracetamol itd...wszystkie z grupy niesteroidowych, innych nie wolno
W trakcie zabiegu możesz się spodziewać gorączki, dreszczy, biegunki, bólu i silnego krwawienia. 
krwawienie może wystąpić już po pierwszej dawce, ale również po ostatniej, zdarzały się także przypadki, że do poronienia dochodziło kilka dni po zabiegu.
Jeśli w trakcie zabiegu wystąpi krwotok, utrata przytomności, gorączka itd...i nie ustępuje po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki należy udać się po pomoc do najbliższego szpitala, a w skrajnych przypadkach wezwać pogotowie. Kiedy znajdziesz się w szpitalu nie musisz się przyznawać do przyjmowania tabletek ponieważ lekarz nie jest w stanie ustalić czy do poronienia doszło w sposób naturalny czy też za pomocą tabletek poronnych, ale pod warunkiem, że tabletki przyjmowało się pod język. Jeśli jednak przyjmowałaś dopochwowo to resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne przy badaniu, dlatego odradzam tą metodę. 
Jeśli zabieg przebiegł prawidłowo bez komplikacji po kilku dniach powinnaś udac się na badanie USG aby potwierdzić poronienie oraz dowiedzieć się czy nie jest konieczny zabieg łyżeczkowania w przypadku złego oczyszczania się macicy.
Jeśli po badaniu USG okaże się, że wszystko jest w porządku to miesiączka powinna wystąpić 4-6tyg. od poronienia. 
Po poronieniu krwawienie może trwać nawet dwa tyg. lub krócej wszystko zależy od tego jak szybko się oczyszczasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki oryginalne   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam od pana spod tego nr i wszystko odbyło się bez problemu a na dodatek prowadził mnie telef.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> hej u mnie podobna sytuacja poronilam 10 lutego do dnia dzisiejszego brak okresu , wynik testu ciazowego 4 tyg temu pozytywny beta 2,93 / wizyta u gina - brak ciazy ... wiec test wyszedl przy spadku bety ...caly czas czekam na okres , mam strasznie nabrzmiale piersi i tkliwe ... 
> ale lekarz wykluczyl ciaze ...


no ja wlasnie mam ten sam problem z piersiami... a robilas sobie moze w ktorys dzien teraz  bete czy rosnie  i za 48 godz znowu....? Mi lekarz powiedzial ze moze byc to ciaza pozamaciczna... juz sama niewiem co mam robic...?  odezwij sie daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

macie jakies sprawdzone namiary na tanie tabletki? daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuję pomocy.Ostatni okres miałam 15 marca (pierwszy dzień okresu ).W poniedziałek zrobiłam test i jest pozytywny .Dziś z rana o 6 wzięłam Art. dopochwowo ale bez wyłupywania tych środków. Miałam skurcze dosyć mocne, dreszcze i biegunkę , krwawienie małe przy sikaniu tak do godz.17, teraz wszystko ustało nie krwawię i nie mam skurczy . co może być nie tak może jest za wcześnie który to tydzień? Proszę pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;94383]Dziewczyny potrzebuję pomocy.Ostatni okres miałam 15 marca (pierwszy dzień okresu ).W poniedziałek zrobiłam test i jest pozytywny .Dziś z rana o 6 wzięłam Art. dopochwowo ale bez wyłupywania tych środków. Miałam skurcze dosyć mocne, dreszcze i biegunkę , krwawienie małe przy sikaniu tak do godz.17, teraz wszystko ustało nie krwawię i nie mam skurczy . co może być nie tak może jest za wcześnie który to tydzień? Proszę pomóżcie[/QUOTE
 Wejdz na masz wybór net  zaloguj się na forum tam dziewczyny wszystko Ci napisza i pomogą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuję pomocy.Ostatni okres miałam 15 marca (pierwszy dzień okresu ).W poniedziałek zrobiłam test i jest pozytywny .Dziś z rana o 6 wzięłam Art. dopochwowo ale bez wyłupywania tych środków. Miałam skurcze dosyć mocne, dreszcze i biegunkę , krwawienie małe przy sikaniu tak do godz.17, teraz wszystko ustało nie krwawię i nie mam skurczy . co może być nie tak może jest za wcześnie który to tydzień? Proszę pomóżcie


Wejdz na masz wybór net zaloguj się na forum tam dziewczyny wszystko Ci napisza i pomogą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chcę się logować i zakładać tam konta. Może ktoś się tu odezwie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuję pomocy.Ostatni okres miałam 15 marca (pierwszy dzień okresu ).W poniedziałek zrobiłam test i jest pozytywny .Dziś z rana o 6 wzięłam Art. dopochwowo ale bez wyłupywania tych środków. Miałam skurcze dosyć mocne, dreszcze i biegunkę , krwawienie małe przy sikaniu tak do godz.17, teraz wszystko ustało nie krwawię i nie mam skurczy . co może być nie tak może jest za wcześnie który to tydzień? Proszę pomóżcie


a ile wzięłaś tych art? jak dawkowałaś ? dlaczego nie zadbałaś wczęsniej o to żeby przygotować się i poczytać przed akcją żeby wiedzieć, co i gdzie się wkłada? takim jak Ty to i maszwybór nie pomoże....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panika mnie ogarnęła i dlatego ,wzięłam 2 po 5 tabletek w odstępie 12 godzin ... ze 3 lata temu też tak brałam i wtedy poszło wszystko jak trzeba tylko może było trochę później jak teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam moze ktoras odsprzedac te tabletki bo niemoge zalatwic a bardzo potrzebne. Prosze o szybka odpowiedz na email sara.kowalska17@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam moze jeszcze ktoras te tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam z apteki oryginalne   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl


 witam napisalam do pani prosze o szybka odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tanio, szybko, dyskretnie, wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed odbiorem, email kamila.zenia@o2.pl


 witam napisalam do pani prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny wzielam wczoraj o 11 1 dawke art o 13 kolejna i o 16 i 19 o 21 w sumie zezarlam tego 16 ...
krwawie ale tylko jak na toalecie i troche na podpasce szy skrzepy i gesta krew ...to 8-9 tydzien , musze czekac az wyjdzie ... eh ...to czekanie jest niemozliwe  :Frown: 
oby sie udało  :Frown: ((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kurcze i przestało  :Frown:  myslicie ze sie ruszy ??? rano o 8 lecialo ze skrzepami a teraz nic  :Frown: ((( ruszy sie ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kamila.zenia   to natalia.lecka itp. nie kupujcie od niej/niego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurcze i przestało  myslicie ze sie ruszy ??? rano o 8 lecialo ze skrzepami a teraz nic ((( ruszy sie ???



Który tydzień?  Czytałam ze art  samymi skurczami wypycha zarodek i ze nie zawsze się uda bo zarodek moze byc silny i same skurcze moga byc za słabe ...a zestaw z wow zawiera w sobie tabletkę ktora ma działanie poronne i ze najpierw zarodek sie uwalnia a potem te pozostale tabletki przez skurcze juz maja ułatwione zadanie bo juz tylko wydalaja plod

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Który tydzień?  Czytałam ze art  samymi skurczami wypycha zarodek i ze nie zawsze się uda bo zarodek moze byc silny i same skurcze moga byc za słabe ...a zestaw z wow zawiera w sobie tabletkę ktora ma działanie poronne i ze najpierw zarodek sie uwalnia a potem te pozostale tabletki przez skurcze juz maja ułatwione zadanie bo juz tylko wydalaja plod


9 tydzien  :Frown:  plamie ...a nie chce sie ruszyc na dobre  :Frown:  w nocy lecialo wczoraj i rano tez a teraz cisza i tylko plamie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli wczoraj mialam wielkie skorcze umieralam w lozku z bolu ...a dzis juz nie to mozliwe ze sie odkleilo ... krwawilam i plamie teraz i ze sie wydali w najblizszych dniach ten zarodek ?
pomocy  :Frown: (( jeny musi sie udac nie mam juz tabletek wiecej ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo musi sie szyjka otworzyc by on wylazl ... prawda ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam jedno cale opakowanie na sprzedaz.   tamara28@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   kinga.jana@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art*** 20szt przesylka 24h ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci  barcelona1237@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

dziewczyny macie jakies zaufane zrodla tabletek nie drogie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, pełna dyskrecja,  wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed odbiorem, email kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kamila.zenia   to natalia.lecka itp. nie kupujcie od niej/niego


cale szczecie ze dalas znac wlasnie mialam od niej kupywac tabletki? Masz moze jakies sprawdzone zrodla?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> Mam 8 tabletek Art,sprzedam za 30zł


hej masz jeszcze te tabletki ? daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kamila.zenia   to natalia.lecka itp. nie kupujcie od niej/niego


skąd wiecie ze ta kamila to oszustka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

macie moze jakies sprawdzone zrodla na niedrogie tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny pomocy w 4 tyg zezarlam 12 tab arthrotecu ... nic sie nie wydazylo  :Frown:  tylko rozowaty sluz ... pomyslalam za wczesnie ...wczoraj powtorka 8 tydz ... zjadlam 16 tabletek co 3 h ...i krwawienie lekkie wieczorem w nocy i rano ...a teraz zupelnie nic.... załamie sie 3 raz mam probowac czy czekac moze cos sie ruszy caly czas plamie na czerwono  :Frown: 
a co mialo wylezc ...to nie wylazło  juz nie wiem co robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Iść na usg lub zrobić dwie bety co dwa dni. 
Może w ciązy już nie jesteś tylko wymagasz lyzeczkiwania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=sky;92922]


> Ja we wtorek idę do gina jak się dowiem co i jak i jeśli wszystko poszło dobrze, i poroniłam będę miała 12 tab arthrotecu prosto z apteki do oddania, wyślę pocztą no chyba że ktoś by się pofatygował i przyjechał do Olsztyna po odbiór . Recepte wypisała lekarka,  i jako że ja dałam niecałe 50 zł , to mogę oddać za darmo, po co mam proponować sumy z kosmosu skoro sama dałam grosze .. Może mi nie uwierzycie i uznacie za oszustkę, ale mam taki charakter. We wtorek wstawie tu info jak mi poszło i wtedy wzmianke o tabletkach. One będą w oryginalnym opakowaniu jak już mówiłam 12 tabletek (3 dawki po 4 ) z ulotką która była w środku opakowania. 
> 
> 
> P.S mam nadzieje że się udało  i będę mogła pomóc komuś kto jest w potrzebie, Ja rozumiem, że jest problem z załatwieniem recepty, a w necie większość osób to oszuści, ale to nie Ja. Jestem wyrozumiałam i nie skąpa na pieniądze, może nie zarabiam kokosów i by się kasa przydała, ale wole oddać za darmo wiedząc , że ktoś potrzebuje pomocy... 
> 
> Tu zdjęcie


kurcze czekam juz od 31 na przesylke od ciebie , prosze daj mi znac ...na maila czekam  juz jest tak pozno nie wiem co robic 

Ewa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Iść na usg lub zrobić dwie bety co dwa dni. 
> Może w ciązy już nie jesteś tylko wymagasz lyzeczkiwania.


ale jak nie jestem skoro nic wielkosci fasoli mi nie wylecialo ...  :Frown: (( nie ruszylo sie tylko osłabło  :Frown:  i nic sie nie dzieje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> dziewczyny pomocy w 4 tyg zezarlam 12 tab arthrotecu ... nic sie nie wydazylo  tylko rozowaty sluz ... pomyslalam za wczesnie ...wczoraj powtorka 8 tydz ... zjadlam 16 tabletek co 3 h ...i krwawienie lekkie wieczorem w nocy i rano ...a teraz zupelnie nic.... załamie sie 3 raz mam probowac czy czekac moze cos sie ruszy caly czas plamie na czerwono 
> a co mialo wylezc ...to nie wylazło  juz nie wiem co robic


hej mialam to samo ale po paru dniach zaczelam krwawic i bylo wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

kupie sprawdzone tabletki do 100 zl pilne ! daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupie sprawdzone tabletki do 100 zl pilne ! daria.123@onet.pl


daria a tb sie nie udala kuracja ?bo mialas do sprzedania jakis czas temu 8 po kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej mialam to samo ale po paru dniach zaczelam krwawic i bylo wszystko ok


naprawde ?bo ja juz jestem zalamana , myslisz ze niedlugo w ciagu nastepnych godzin sie ruszy ?
jak to wygladalao u ciebie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> daria a tb sie nie udala kuracja ?bo mialas do sprzedania jakis czas temu 8 po kuracji


 no to chyba nie ja mialam na sprzedaz... musialas cos pomylic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to chyba nie ja mialam na sprzedaz... musialas cos pomylic...


tak , pomylilam widocznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> naprawde ?bo ja juz jestem zalamana , myslisz ze niedlugo w ciagu nastepnych godzin sie ruszy ?
> jak to wygladalao u ciebie ?


mi na poczatku leciala krew przy podcieraniu tylko a po jakis 3-4 dniach zaczelam coraz mocniej krwawic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi na poczatku leciala krew przy podcieraniu tylko a po jakis 3-4 dniach zaczelam coraz mocniej krwawic...


a w ktorym tyg byłas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, wiem, ze pewnie juz nie jedna osoba tutaj zadawala takie pytanie jednak chciałabym się dowiedzieć ile mniej więcej czekalyscie na przesyłkę do swojego domu. Ponieważ zamówiłam przed świętami i nic. Nadal nie ma jej w Pl ponieważ nie ukazuje mi się w wyszukiwarce na poczcie polskiej. A czas nieublagalnie leci.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, wiem, ze pewnie juz nie jedna osoba tutaj zadawala takie pytanie jednak chciałabym się dowiedzieć ile mniej więcej czekalyscie na przesyłkę do swojego domu. Ponieważ zamówiłam przed świętami i nic. Nadal nie ma jej w Pl ponieważ nie ukazuje mi się w wyszukiwarce na poczcie polskiej. A czas nieublagalnie leci.....


sprawdz w tej zagranicznej  wpisz nr nadania i tam bedzie czy przesylka leci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> a w ktorym tyg byłas ?


 okolo 7 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> okolo 7 tyg


ja w 8-9 tyg , zero postepu akcji  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam.... przymiezam sie do wziecia tgo leku jutro... jestem w 8-9 tyg.ciąży 
czy któraś może mi na spokojnie wszystko opisać??? tzn. dawkowanie i co dalej mam robić... czy
iść do lekarza i jak rozpoznać,że to już po wszystkim??? czy można przy tym brać leki przeciwbólowe??
i czy osoba która wtedy ze mną będzie ma na coś uważać. trochę się boje ale jestem pewna mojej 
decyzjii... proszę pomóżcie. z góry dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę udowodnić, że jestem tą samą osobą, za takie oszczerstwa mizesz co najwyżej po ryju dostać, bo oszustem nazywaj osoby swojego pokroju, a jeżeli masz jakiś problem, to sprzedam Ci relanium na uspokojenie bo ewidentnie widać, że masz problemy emocjonalne!  Zdesperowana jestes bo mniemana daria czy natalia czy jak jej tam Cię oszukała?  Tutaj jest kilkadziesiąt osob które wali w huja, wiec zanim co kolwiek napiszesz o kim kolwiek może byś poparła to dowodami?  Bo pierdolić może każdy, z pozdrowieniami dla anonimowego pustaka, a zainteresowanych zapraszam ponownie kamila.zenia@o2.pl

----------


## Chca wyłudzić kase!!

Email Tamara i Barcelona to oszuści!!  UWAGA!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę udowodnić, że jestem tą samą osobą, za takie oszczerstwa mizesz co najwyżej po ryju dostać, bo oszustem nazywaj osoby swojego pokroju, a jeżeli masz jakiś problem, to sprzedam Ci relanium na uspokojenie bo ewidentnie widać, że masz problemy emocjonalne!  Zdesperowana jestes bo mniemana daria czy natalia czy jak jej tam Cię oszukała?  Tutaj jest kilkadziesiąt osob które wali w huja, wiec zanim co kolwiek napiszesz o kim kolwiek może byś poparła to dowodami?  Bo pierdolić może każdy, z pozdrowieniami dla anonimowego pustaka, a zainteresowanych zapraszam ponownie kamila.zenia@o2.pl


a skad taki bulwers oszuscie ?
czlowiek niewinny i nie majacy nic na sumieniu nie musi sie bronic
tylko winny sie tlumaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprawdz w tej zagranicznej  wpisz nr nadania i tam bedzie czy przesylka leci


 Sprawdzałam i jest zero informacji,  chyba napisze do wow czy wszystko jest okey. Aby się upewnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprawdzałam i jest zero informacji,  chyba napisze do wow czy wszystko jest okey. Aby się upewnić.


a ile dni minelo jak dostalas nr nadania/?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ile dni minelo jak dostalas nr nadania/?


  9 dni... :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 9 dni... :/


no to napisz do nich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to napisz do nich


 Napisałam.  Może to przez święta ale jakos nie wydaje mi się. Najgorsze jest czekanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niestety są jakieś problemy z przesyłkami. Ja czekam na przesyłkę z whw, dziś się dowiedziałam że były problemy w miejscu nadania i ślą drugą, z państwa UE. Niby ma iść 2-3 dni. Również zamawiałam przed świętami. Na szczęście nie mam problemów z komunikacją z nimi, odpisują po 2-3godz. Przynajmniej wiem na czym stoję. Choć nie powiem, czas płynie a w mojej sytuacji to na prawdę ostatni dzwonek  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a skad taki bulwers oszuscie ?
> czlowiek niewinny i nie majacy nic na sumieniu nie musi sie bronic
> tylko winny sie tlumaczy


Nie tłumacze tylko stawiam kontrę na atak krętaczu, nie pajacuj bo z tego co widać chcesz wyeliminować konkurencję. Jezeli nie masz nic mądrego wiecej do powiedzenia to zamilcz i to Ty przestań kraść bo Ci bozia rączki upierdoli. OSZUŚCIE!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety są jakieś problemy z przesyłkami. Ja czekam na przesyłkę z whw, dziś się dowiedziałam że były problemy w miejscu nadania i ślą drugą, z państwa UE. Niby ma iść 2-3 dni. Również zamawiałam przed świętami. Na szczęście nie mam problemów z komunikacją z nimi, odpisują po 2-3godz. Przynajmniej wiem na czym stoję. Choć nie powiem, czas płynie a w mojej sytuacji to na prawdę ostatni dzwonek


Mam nadzieję,że też wkrótce otrzymam odpowiedz z wow, co się dzieje z moją przesyłką. Bo jak na złość nie mam jej jeszcze w PL ale skoro mówisz,że są jakieś problemy to może znajdą jakąś drugą alternatywę, tak jak mówisz wysyłają z innego miejsca...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie tłumacze tylko stawiam kontrę na atak krętaczu, nie pajacuj bo z tego co widać chcesz wyeliminować konkurencję. Jezeli nie masz nic mądrego wiecej do powiedzenia to zamilcz i to Ty przestań kraść bo Ci bozia rączki upierdoli. OSZUŚCIE!!!!


mylisz sie ja nie moge by oszustem bo ja niczym nie handluje wiec twoja teoria o konkurencji odpada oszuscie
skooncz oszukiwac ludzi bo cie zglosze gdzie trzeba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieję,że też wkrótce otrzymam odpowiedz z wow, co się dzieje z moją przesyłką. Bo jak na złość nie mam jej jeszcze w PL ale skoro mówisz,że są jakieś problemy to może znajdą jakąś drugą alternatywę, tak jak mówisz wysyłają z innego miejsca...


Ja też mam taką nadzieję, że szybko te problemy się skończą. Obyśmy jak najszybciej odebrały przesyłki..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też mam taką nadzieję, że szybko te problemy się skończą. Obyśmy jak najszybciej odebrały przesyłki..


Też mam taką nadzieję, niech nasze problemy rozwiążą się jak najszybciej....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mylisz sie ja nie moge by oszustem bo ja niczym nie handluje wiec twoja teoria o konkurencji odpada oszuscie
> skooncz oszukiwac ludzi bo cie zglosze gdzie trzeba


 Zgłosić to mozesz sie co najwyzej do psychiatry, jeżeli twoja teoria nie jest handel to odwrotny kierunek, nie podkurwiaj mnie bo namierze twoje IP i twoja mamuśka dowie sie dziewczynko co masz na celu więc zamknij jape bo ze mna jak z dzieckiem dwa razy nie trzeba powtarzać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ludzie proszę o odpowiedz na moje zapytania....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam.... przymiezam sie do wziecia tgo leku jutro... jestem w 8-9 tyg.ciąży 
 czy któraś może mi na spokojnie wszystko opisać??? tzn. dawkowanie i co dalej mam robić... czy
 iść do lekarza i jak rozpoznać,że to już po wszystkim??? czy można przy tym brać leki przeciwbólowe??
 i czy osoba która wtedy ze mną będzie ma na coś uważać. trochę się boje ale jestem pewna mojej 
 decyzjii... proszę pomóżcie. z góry dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgłosić to mozesz sie co najwyzej do psychiatry, jeżeli twoja teoria nie jest handel to odwrotny kierunek, nie podkurwiaj mnie bo namierze twoje IP i twoja mamuśka dowie sie dziewczynko co masz na celu więc zamknij jape bo ze mna jak z dzieckiem dwa razy nie trzeba powtarzać


Dziewczyny po co te nerwy wystarczy żeby każda z nas zamawiała tylko przesyłki pobraniowe z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i po problemie. Przed otrzymaniem przesyłki można jeszcze się dokształcić na temat jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki arthrotec i inne w końcu od czegoś mamy ten internet. Jeśli dana osoba nie wyraża zgody na taką przesyłkę i chce kasę na konto to niech za przeproszeniem Spierdala tu już mamy wyraźny sygnał z kim mamy do czynienia czyli z oszustem.
Ps: Pisałam już o tym na kilka stron temu i widzę, że dalej jest problem na pt: "ona mnie oszukała" a nie byłoby tego gdybyście tak ochoczo nie wpłacały na konta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do którego tygodnia maksymalnie mozna wziac artrotek żeby zadziałal?? I w jakich dawkach?  Lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo? Dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam.... przymiezam sie do wziecia tgo leku jutro... jestem w 8-9 tyg.ciąży 
>  czy któraś może mi na spokojnie wszystko opisać??? tzn. dawkowanie i co dalej mam robić... czy
>  iść do lekarza i jak rozpoznać,że to już po wszystkim??? czy można przy tym brać leki przeciwbólowe??
>  i czy osoba która wtedy ze mną będzie ma na coś uważać. trochę się boje ale jestem pewna mojej 
>  decyzjii... proszę pomóżcie. z góry dziękuje


Dołączam sie do zapytania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dołączam sie do zapytania.


Jeśli podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży i test wyszedł pozytywnie powinnaś udać się do ginekologa i zrobić badanie USG aby potwierdzić ciążę i ewentualnie wykluczyć ciążę pozamaciczną inne powikłania.
Kiedy lekarz potwierdzi ciąże możesz wykonać zabieg maksymalnie do 12 tc ciąży za pomocą zestawu z WOW (98% skuteczności) lub tabletami Cytotek lub Arthrotec ( 70-90%skuteczności). 
ZESTAW Z WOW
Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
CYTOTEC
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
Arthrotec
należy rozkroić delikatnie każdą tabletkę i wyjąć twardy rdzeń Diclofenak, który wyrzucamy
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
Do zabiegu nalezy się odpowiednio przygotować tzn.: zapas podpasek, środki przeciwbólowe (dosyć mocne) Ketonal, Ibuprofen MAX, Paracetamol itd...wszystkie z grupy niesteroidowych, innych nie wolno
W trakcie zabiegu możesz się spodziewać gorączki, dreszczy, biegunki, bólu i silnego krwawienia. 
krwawienie może wystąpić już po pierwszej dawce, ale również po ostatniej, zdarzały się także przypadki, że do poronienia dochodziło kilka dni po zabiegu.
Jeśli w trakcie zabiegu wystąpi krwotok, utrata przytomności, gorączka itd...i nie ustępuje po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki należy udać się po pomoc do najbliższego szpitala, a w skrajnych przypadkach wezwać pogotowie. Kiedy znajdziesz się w szpitalu nie musisz się przyznawać do przyjmowania tabletek ponieważ lekarz nie jest w stanie ustalić czy do poronienia doszło w sposób naturalny czy też za pomocą tabletek poronnych, ale pod warunkiem, że tabletki przyjmowało się pod język. Jeśli jednak przyjmowałaś dopochwowo to resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne przy badaniu, dlatego odradzam tą metodę. 
Jeśli zabieg przebiegł prawidłowo bez komplikacji po kilku dniach powinnaś udac się na badanie USG aby potwierdzić poronienie oraz dowiedzieć się czy nie jest konieczny zabieg łyżeczkowania w przypadku złego oczyszczania się macicy.
Jeśli po badaniu USG okaże się, że wszystko jest w porządku to miesiączka powinna wystąpić 4-6tyg. od poronienia. 
Po poronieniu krwawienie może trwać nawet dwa tyg. lub krócej wszystko zależy od tego jak szybko się oczyszczasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny po co te nerwy wystarczy żeby każda z nas zamawiała tylko przesyłki pobraniowe z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i po problemie. Przed otrzymaniem przesyłki można jeszcze się dokształcić na temat jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki arthrotec i inne w końcu od czegoś mamy ten internet. Jeśli dana osoba nie wyraża zgody na taką przesyłkę i chce kasę na konto to niech za przeproszeniem Spierdala tu już mamy wyraźny sygnał z kim mamy do czynienia czyli z oszustem.
> Ps: Pisałam już o tym na kilka stron temu i widzę, że dalej jest problem na pt: "ona mnie oszukała" a nie byłoby tego gdybyście tak ochoczo nie wpłacały na konta.


 Dla zdezorientowanych!  Piszs wyraznke że wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed odbiorem!  A gówniara pluje się, że niby mam 150 meil'i bo bidulka pewnie została oszukana, sama niech się dokształci, wiadomo po co tutaj jest desperatka i czego szuka a sieje ferment

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla zdezorientowanych!  Piszs wyraznke że wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed odbiorem!  A gówniara pluje się, że niby mam 150 meil'i bo bidulka pewnie została oszukana, sama niech się dokształci, wiadomo po co tutaj jest desperatka i czego szuka a sieje ferment


Skoro tak chętnie wpłacała na konto każdemu to widocznie cierpiała na nadmiar kasy tylko po co te afery i zasmiecanie swoimi żalami forum. Widać, że własna głupota ją wkurwia więc powinna zacząć ją leczyć...może powinna coś coś poczytać tu i nie tylko wtedy zmądrzeje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie      agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kamila.zenia@o2.pl chce zeby jej przelać 25 zł za przesyłkę. twierdzi ze pozniej dziewczyny nie odbierają a skąd mamy pewność ze ona wysle ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiec nie bierz od niej !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boze wy jestescie glupie jak but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! przesylka dochodzi potem placicie. i nawet  5 zł wczesniej nie wysylac !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kinga.jana@o2.pl      sprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;94522]Zgłosić to mozesz sie co najwyzej do psychiatry, jeżeli twoja teoria nie jest handel to odwrotny kierunek, nie podkurwiaj mnie bo namierze twoje IP i twoja mamuśka dowie sie dziewczynko co masz na celu więc zamknij jape bo ze mna jak z dzieckiem dwa razy nie trzeba powtarzać[/QUOTE

hahah a zglaszaj i co im powiez?
przyznasz sie ze handlujesz nielegalnie lekami ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgłosić to mozesz sie co najwyzej do psychiatry, jeżeli twoja teoria nie jest handel to odwrotny kierunek, nie podkurwiaj mnie bo namierze twoje IP i twoja mamuśka dowie sie dziewczynko co masz na celu więc zamknij jape bo ze mna jak z dzieckiem dwa razy nie trzeba powtarzać


ale z ciebie debil 
to ciebie moga najwyzej namierzyc i zamknac bo to ty sprzedajesz leki nielegalnie a za to jest prokurator
a o tobie wiele osob juz pisalo ze jestes oszustem wiec chyba cos w tym jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kamila.zenia@o2.pl chce zeby jej przelać 25 zł za przesyłkę. twierdzi ze pozniej dziewczyny nie odbierają a skąd mamy pewność ze ona wysle ?


od razu widac ze cos tu nie gra skoro chce kase za przesylke przelewem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

pilnie kupie tabletki w rozsadnej cenie daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgłosić to mozesz sie co najwyzej do psychiatry, jeżeli twoja teoria nie jest handel to odwrotny kierunek, nie podkurwiaj mnie bo namierze twoje IP i twoja mamuśka dowie sie dziewczynko co masz na celu więc zamknij jape bo ze mna jak z dzieckiem dwa razy nie trzeba powtarzać


w dupie mam czy jestes oszustem czy nie wiec zamknij morde i skoncz juz pieprzyc farmazony
jak jestes oszustem w koncu dosiegnie cie sprawiedliwosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w dupie mam czy jestes oszustem czy nie wiec zamknij morde i skoncz juz pieprzyc farmazony
> jak jestes oszustem w koncu dosiegnie cie sprawiedliwosc


Morde masz Ty kinfiruto, jezeli nikt cię kultury nie nauczyl zaraz moge to zrobić, wiec lepiej uwazaj co do kogo piszesz bo miarka ci się przebierze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boli mnie głowa i nie mogę spać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Morde masz Ty kinfiruto, jezeli nikt cię kultury nie nauczyl zaraz moge to zrobić, wiec lepiej uwazaj co do kogo piszesz bo miarka ci się przebierze


wez sie czlowieku ogarnij
nie masz prawa nikomu grozic bo to jest karalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Morde masz Ty kinfiruto, jezeli nikt cię kultury nie nauczyl zaraz moge to zrobić, wiec lepiej uwazaj co do kogo piszesz bo miarka ci się przebierze


co to jest kinfiruta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wez sie czlowieku ogarnij
> nie masz prawa nikomu grozic bo to jest karalne


A ty nie masz prawa nikogo oskarżać bezpodstawnie i bez dowodów oczerniac bo to też jest karalne dla twoich ubogoch informacji wiec pohamuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam.... przymiezam sie do wziecia tgo leku jutro... jestem w 8-9 tyg.ciąży 
>  czy któraś może mi na spokojnie wszystko opisać??? tzn. dawkowanie i co dalej mam robić... czy
>  iść do lekarza i jak rozpoznać,że to już po wszystkim??? czy można przy tym brać leki przeciwbólowe??
>  i czy osoba która wtedy ze mną będzie ma na coś uważać. trochę się boje ale jestem pewna mojej 
>  decyzjii... proszę pomóżcie. z góry dziękuje



hej może to nie do twojego postu i zapytania ale pozwolę sobie poinformować że jesli trafisz na łyżeczkowanie to niestety czeka ciebie pochowanie na własny koszt tkanek bądź ..d...........sama wiesz. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny macie jakies zaufane zrodla tabletek nie drogie?


nowa26@interia.pl sprawnie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej może mi ktoś podać różnice pomiędzy wow a whw i pelny adres tej strony. Ponieważ ostatnio wow chyba ma pewne problemy  :Frown: ( nie wiem co robić czy nadal czekać czy zamawiać na innej stronie. A w moim wypadku to juz ostatnie  poddrygi. :Frown:  pomóżcie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej może mi ktoś podać różnice pomiędzy wow a whw i pelny adres tej strony. Ponieważ ostatnio wow chyba ma pewne problemy ( nie wiem co robić czy nadal czekać czy zamawiać na innej stronie. A w moim wypadku to juz ostatnie  poddrygi. pomóżcie....


W sumie to też miałam ten problem. W ostatniej chwili zdecydowałam się na whw ze względu na szybszą komunikację z konsultantkami - czekasz na odp do 2-3godzin a nie 1-2 dni. To jest plusem. Minusem zaś jest to że też ostatnio mają jakieś problemy. Pisałam do nich niedawno bo po 7 dniach nie dostałam nr paczki nadania. Kobitka odpisała, że mieli problemy w miejscu nadania, po czym jak napisałam jej, że to już 13 tc się zbliża to dostałam odpowiedź że dostanę drugą paczkę z państw UE i że to potrwa do 2-3 dni roboczych. I w sumie czekam na numer jej nadania od piątku. Wiem że teraz weekend i mam ogromną nadzieję że w poniedziałek dostanę jakieś info. 
Generalnie już odchodzę od zmysłów, zaczynam tracić nadzieję, że to się uda..

Te przesyłki ostatnio idą jak idą - czy to z whw czy wow. Ale pod względem kontaktu polecam whw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie,mam pytanie ,jestem po zazyciu art juz 5 tyg i wczoraj dostałąm krwawienie z rana lekkie i myslałąm ze to okres,ale gdy poszłąm sie kompac w południe wyleciało ze mnie jakies tkanki moge to porowna do watrubek kurczecych tylko troche wieksze niektore,przepraszam za to porownanie ale nie wiem jak to opisac i po poł godz juz lekko krwawiłąm tylko i dzis znowu z tamponem wyciagnełąm takie ,,cos,, powiedzcie mi  prosze czy to tak wyglada po czy jednak to cos nie tak sie dzieje ze mna,dodam ze dzis krwawienie jest tez duze.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sumie to też miałam ten problem. W ostatniej chwili zdecydowałam się na whw ze względu na szybszą komunikację z konsultantkami - czekasz na odp do 2-3godzin a nie 1-2 dni. To jest plusem. Minusem zaś jest to że też ostatnio mają jakieś problemy. Pisałam do nich niedawno bo po 7 dniach nie dostałam nr paczki nadania. Kobitka odpisała, że mieli problemy w miejscu nadania, po czym jak napisałam jej, że to już 13 tc się zbliża to dostałam odpowiedź że dostanę drugą paczkę z państw UE i że to potrwa do 2-3 dni roboczych. I w sumie czekam na numer jej nadania od piątku. Wiem że teraz weekend i mam ogromną nadzieję że w poniedziałek dostanę jakieś info. 
> Generalnie już odchodzę od zmysłów, zaczynam tracić nadzieję, że to się uda..
> 
> Te przesyłki ostatnio idą jak idą - czy to z whw czy wow. Ale pod względem kontaktu polecam whw.


 Dzięki za informacje właśnie z wow nie mam prawie wgl kontaktu bo tak jak mówisz czeka się jeden lub dwa dni. Jakbyś mogła to napisz w poniedziałek czy cos ryszylo w twojej sprawie. I nie martw się musi być dobrze. Ps. A zestawy maja takie same jak wow? Czy nie do konca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za informacje właśnie z wow nie mam prawie wgl kontaktu bo tak jak mówisz czeka się jeden lub dwa dni. Jakbyś mogła to napisz w poniedziałek czy cos ryszylo w twojej sprawie. I nie martw się musi być dobrze. Ps. A zestawy maja takie same jak wow? Czy nie do konca.


Sprawdziłam maile i wychodzi na to, że zestawy są takie same, składają się z tych samych "leków" -  1 tabletka mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu. 
Oczywiście dam znać jutro. Mam nadzieję, że będę mogła się czymś konkretnym pochwalić... :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aaa i oczywiście jest różnica co do darowizny. Z whw jest ona mniejsza. Oczywiście możesz negocjować jej obniżenie i tu i tu ale z whw i tak wychodzi mniejsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aaa i oczywiście jest różnica co do darowizny. Z whw jest ona mniejsza. Oczywiście możesz negocjować jej obniżenie i tu i tu ale z whw i tak wychodzi mniejsza.


 To w sumie dovrze wiedzieć. Jak coś czekam na Twoja odpowiedz i trzymam kciuki. Ja aktualnie czekam na odpwowiexz od qlw. Ale pewnie tak jak Ty dopiero jutro zostane poinformowana o rozwoju sytuacji...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprawiam się.  Czekam na odpowiedz od wow. I mam nadzieje ze cos w tej sprawie ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poprawiam się.  Czekam na odpowiedz od wow. I mam nadzieje ze cos w tej sprawie ruszy.


No to trzymam za nas kciuki. Do spisania jutro...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć Dziewczyny tez się boje ze będę potrzebowała takiego zabiegu jeszcze nie wiem czy to ciąża czy nie bo na to za wcześnie ale czytając to forum zrozumiałam ze nie jestem sama z takim problemem błagam pomóżcie jakimś dobrym słowem tak strasznie się boje ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A bzykać się nie bałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakie podpaski najlepiej na poronienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakie podpaski najlepiej na poronienie ?


różne...kwadratowe i podłużne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec informacje na mailu arthrotec1985@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow  1 mifepristone + 8 misoprostol
cena 350 zl najlepiej odbior osobisty Warszawa
moge wyslac zdjecia  
mariannakonska@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestenm po udanym zabiegu tabletkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 pewne sprawdzone zrodlo srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly po 2 wczesniejszych probach lekami ktore byly bezskuteczne tabletki przyjmowalam w sobote rano po paru godzinach bylo juz po wszystkim krwawienie nadal sie utrzymuje ale powoli dochodze do siebie dziekuje i polecam 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Posiadam na sprzedaz 11 tabletek Mizoprostolu. Tabletki wazne sa do 2016 roku. Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt pod adres kowalczyk79m@interia.pl

----------


## mirekwalczyk

No ja tam wszelkie takie specyfiki to jak już jestem w mieszkaniu bo pierwszy raz to nie wiem co będzie się działo. A co jeśli ktoś miał problem z wrzodami. Czy ma to jakieś przeciwwskazania ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestenm po udanym zabiegu tabletkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 pewne sprawdzone zrodlo srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly po 2 wczesniejszych probach lekami ktore byly bezskuteczne tabletki przyjmowalam w sobote rano po paru godzinach bylo juz po wszystkim krwawienie nadal sie utrzymuje ale powoli dochodze do siebie dziekuje i polecam 508426708


Także polecam oszusta pomógł mi pozbyć się nadmiaru gotówki. Jeśli chcesz być oszukana dzwoń 508426708 skuteczny i pewny nigdy nie zawodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to trzymam za nas kciuki. Do spisania jutro...


póki co cholerna cisza  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale, oryginalne z apteki tabletki. Platne po otrzymaniu przesylki takze macie pewnosc      kinga.jana@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> póki co cholerna cisza


 U mnie wczoraj napisali, ze wyslali kolejna paczkę ale numeru nadania do tej chwili nie dostalam :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie wczoraj napisali, ze wyslali kolejna paczkę ale numeru nadania do tej chwili nie dostalam :/


to tak jak u mnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisali że wyślą - to było w piątek - a do dziś nie mam nr nadania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny wzielam wczoraj o 11 1 dawke art o 13 kolejna i o 16 i 19 o 21 w sumie zezarlam tego 16 ...
> krwawie ale tylko jak na toalecie i troche na podpasce szy skrzepy i gesta krew ...to 8-9 tydzien , musze czekac az wyjdzie ... eh ...to czekanie jest niemozliwe 
> oby sie udało ((


hejka pisalam w czwartek - w dzien kuracji ...ze wzielam 16 art ...i nic ... w pt nic sie nie dzialo w sb slabe krwawienie , w niedziele lekkie - dzis pojechalam rano do szpitala ... lekarz na wzierniku wyciagnal - () - wlasnie bylam w trakcie poroniania ...
zarodek utknal w szyjce ... ciesze ze  jest juz po wszystkim ...
nie musialam zostac na czyszczeniu ...po 5 h w szpitalu wyszlam do domku ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisali że wyślą - to było w piątek - a do dziś nie mam nr nadania


 Trzeba czekać, kiedyś wyczytałam nawet na tym forum,że czasami paczki przychodzą do właściciela szybciej niż nr nadania. Ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy.... Musimy być dobrej myśli .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy sam arthrotec wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w ostatnim czasie wow ma jakieś kłopoty z wysyłka. czekałam prawie 2 tygodnie i nic zadnej wiadomości o przesylce odpisali że wyślą drugą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

art wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
wziełam właśnie 3 dawkę art i nic sie nie dzieje. po pierwszej miałam dreszcze, po drugiej lekkie skurcze i bardzo delikatne plamienie. jestem w 6 tyg ciązy. plamienie przypominało galaretowatą maź z domieszką krwi. ile mam czekac max na rezultat???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam a ja mam inne zapytanie bo tak tu piszecie tylko o tabletkach i zabiegach ale przeczytałam całe forum i nie zauważyłam żeby coś było napisane o konflikcie serologicznym przecież każda z nas czy to poród naturalny czy poronienie to tak mi się wydaje że powinna do 72 godzin otrzymać zastrzyk z anty d przeciw ciałem jeżeli występuje konflikt Rh.chyba że się mylę bo przy kolejnej ciąży mogą być problemy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam a ja mam inne zapytanie bo tak tu piszecie tylko o tabletkach i zabiegach ale przeczytałam całe forum i nie zauważyłam żeby coś było napisane o konflikcie serologicznym przecież każda z nas czy to poród naturalny czy poronienie to tak mi się wydaje że powinna do 72 godzin otrzymać zastrzyk z anty d przeciw ciałem jeżeli występuje konflikt Rh.chyba że się mylę bo przy kolejnej ciąży mogą być problemy.


Do 12 tygodnia nie ma konieczności podawania immunoglobuliny Po poronieniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to koleżanka chyba źle myśli chyba że się mylę ale myślę że nawet po 2 tygodniu trzeba dostać chyba że ciało samo wytworzylo anty d.chyba że się mylę ale to tylko moja taka myśl i mam takie zdanie że dobrze uświadomić koleżanki z forum które chcą zrobić zabieg żeby też tą kwestię poczytały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow 1 mifepristone + 8 misoprostol
cena 350 zl odbior osobisty Warszawa
moge wyslac zdjecia 
mariannakonska@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w ostatnim czasie wow ma jakieś kłopoty z wysyłka. czekałam prawie 2 tygodnie i nic zadnej wiadomości o przesylce odpisali że wyślą drugą


  U mnie tak samo, czekam na drugą przesyłkę i numer nadania ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jedynie arthrotec zostaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to koleżanka chyba źle myśli chyba że się mylę ale myślę że nawet po 2 tygodniu trzeba dostać chyba że ciało samo wytworzylo anty d.chyba że się mylę ale to tylko moja taka myśl i mam takie zdanie że dobrze uświadomić koleżanki z forum które chcą zrobić zabieg żeby też tą kwestię poczytały



badania nad wczesną medyczną aborcją oraz spontaniczną aborcją w pierwszym trymestrze ciąży (pierwsze 12 tygodni) wykazały, że wymiana krwi pomiędzy kobietą a płodem albo w ogóle nie ma miejsca albo jest bardzo mała, a kobieta nie wytwarza znaczącej ilości przeciwciał, które mogłyby oddziaływać na kolejny płód.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny kupujcie arthrotec ktury daje 98% skutecznosci miedzy 3 a 10 tyg. Bo przed 3 tyg. moze sie nie udac tak jak i po 10 tyg. Kosztuje 200-300 zl czyli polowe mniej niz WOW a dziala. Tylko najpierw niech wam paczka przyjdzie a placcie po otrzymaniu i sprawdzeniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> No to koleżanka chyba źle myśli chyba że się mylę ale myślę że nawet po 2 tygodniu trzeba dostać chyba że ciało samo wytworzylo anty d.chyba że się mylę ale to tylko moja taka myśl i mam takie zdanie że dobrze uświadomić koleżanki z forum które chcą zrobić zabieg żeby też tą kwestię poczytały


i tu masz racje moje siostra po poronieniu zeby wyjsc musiala czeka zeby przywieli cialo anty d bo nie mieli na miejscu  tak samo po porodzie sie dostaje jezeli ma ujemna grupe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> badania nad wczesną medyczną aborcją oraz spontaniczną aborcją w pierwszym trymestrze ciąży (pierwsze 12 tygodni) wykazały, że wymiana krwi pomiędzy kobietą a płodem albo w ogóle nie ma miejsca albo jest bardzo mała, a kobieta nie wytwarza znaczącej ilości przeciwciał, które mogłyby oddziaływać na kolejny płód.


co innego pisze medycyna a co innego w rzeczywistosci... jak juz pisalam o siostrze ona byla wtedy w piatym tyg  i juz tez dostawala dopiero po dostaniu  mogli ja wypisac do domu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny kupujcie arthrotec ktury daje 98% skutecznosci miedzy 3 a 10 tyg. Bo przed 3 tyg. moze sie nie udac tak jak i po 10 tyg. Kosztuje 200-300 zl czyli polowe mniej niz WOW a dziala. Tylko najpierw niech wam paczka przyjdzie a placcie po otrzymaniu i sprawdzeniu.


co ty pieprzysz
arthrotec nie daje 98 % skutecznosci  a jakies 80 %
i kosztuje w aptece 50 zl a zestaw wow ponad 300 zl a tam skutecznosc jest bardzo wysoka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś ma na sprzedaż arthrotec?proszę o info owie3ka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisali że wyślą - to było w piątek - a do dziś nie mam nr nadania


dostałam dziś nr nadania ale jak sami napisali i co sprawdziłam przesyłka nie jest widoczna. Niby wysłana 4 kwietnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam pierwsza dawkę godz temu , póki co boli brzuch duszno trochę  po pierwszych 30 minutacg , bol tak jak przy okresie ok 11 12 tyg bedzie to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem. Okresie spóźnia mi sie 4 dni. Zawsze miałam regularny co 30 dni. Dzisiaj zrobilam test . pojawiła sie pozioma kreska bardzo jasna która zginęła po chwili. Ból brzucha występuje od 4 dni czyli od terminu planowanej miesiączki. Jutro planuje zrobic kolejny test jednak boje sie ze jestem w ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dostałam dziś nr nadania ale jak sami napisali i co sprawdziłam przesyłka nie jest widoczna. Niby wysłana 4 kwietnia.


 Mam nadzieję,że niedługo dostaniesz swoją przesyłkę, ja na razie czekam na numer nadania ... i bez efektów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No co zbliza mi sie 18 tydz zaraZ dopiero nam aerhrorec..decyduje sie bo musze z waznych przyczyn   ..spodziewam sie mega bolu i oby krwotoku nie bylo to w domu wszystko bedzie przebiegac  . Biore 4 tabl co 3 h.. pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj o 15.30 zażylam pierwsza dawkę arthrotecu pod język potem o 18.20 kolejna i teraz jestem w trakcie trzeciej. W sumie 12 tabletek i więcej już nie zażyje gdyż doszło do poronienia cały czas jestem w kontakcie mailowym  z women on web i tam uzyskałam wszystkie odpowiedzi na moje wątpliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

18 tydzień to już naprawdę dużo wysoka ciąża oby wszystko się udało choć zalecają aborcję medyczna do 12 tygodnia a później to już tylko zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Poszukuję w szybkiej kurierskiej przesylce sprawdzonego leku do 9 tygodnia. 
Prosze pisac na maila pyetuh91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No co zbliza mi sie 18 tydz zaraZ dopiero nam aerhrorec..decyduje sie bo musze z waznych przyczyn   ..spodziewam sie mega bolu i oby krwotoku nie bylo to w domu wszystko bedzie przebiegac  . Biore 4 tabl co 3 h.. pod jezyk


W 18 tygodniu arthroteku dawkuje się inaczej. 
2 tabletki co trzy godziny, do 5 dawek. 
Najlepiej by byli wziąć dopochwowo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny arthrotec powinno się zażywać pod język a nie dopochwowo po rozpuszczeniu się tej zewnętrznej powłoki tabletek w środku zostaje twardy rdzeń i to jest diklofenak i jego nie należy połykac tylko trzeba wypluc bo może hamować skurcze. Ja dzisiaj jestem już po i chyba się udało były skurcze sporo krwi i skrzepow potem wszystko minęło i teraz tylko krew jak w czasie pierwszego dnia miesiączki... Najgorszy był chyba ten stres czy wogóle zadziała. Zostało mi 8 tabletek więc jakby któras z was chciała to piszcie chętnie też porozmawiam i może coś doradze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> art wystarczy


sam art wystarczy ale wszystko zależy od organizmu skuteczność to 75-90% a zestaw z women on web daje 98% jeśli oczywiście stosujemy go do 9tyg ale do 12 też raczej zadziała. Ja zażylam 12 tab art i się udało a byłam w 8tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie oryginalny zestaw z Wow lub Whw ( Mifepristone i Misoprostol ) : wysyłka kurierem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zapłaceniem lub odbiór osobisty małopolska. oszustom dziękuje za uwagę. Proszę pisać na bartek_9991[małpeczka]wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zamówiłem zestaw u - co się okazuje - oszusta i jest w drodze o numerze 733 856 331. Potrzebuje Arthrotec. Proszę o jakiś kontakt na maila pyetuh91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieję,że niedługo dostaniesz swoją przesyłkę, ja na razie czekam na numer nadania ... i bez efektów


Wczoraj dostałam dwa maile - po uprzednim moim mailu odnoście nr nadania. 
W pierwszym napisali, że otrzymali nr nadania przesyłki z Indii, podali mi go ale zaznaczyli, że zostanie nadana druga przesyłka (ze względu na długość ciąży) i żeby nie brać go pod uwagę. Przesyłka nie jest widoczna.
Drugi mail, który przyszedł 3 godz później jest o tej pierwszej przesyłce, wygenerowany automatycznie. I z tego maila wynika, że przesyłka została wysłana 4 kwietnia. 
Konsultacja została zaakceptowana 2 kwietnia.
Zastanawiam się czy zadzwonić na pocztę - czytałam, że czasem przesyłki były na miejscu mimo że nie było ich widać w śledzeniu przesyłki. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie chyba już po wszystkim ...  wczoraj wziełam dwie dawki trzeciej nie dałam rady bo bolało mnie cała noc i biegunka. potem jakoś spałam bol w miare , a rano o 7 do na kibelek tam wody beduinka, i w pewnym momencie poczułam coś ze sie znajduje i zobaczyłam zarodek wisiał na pępowinie , słabo mi sie zrobiło jak go zobaczyłam urwał sie sam nie wiem jak ale wpadł do muszli , miał rece nogi głowke malutka lalka i musiał spuścić go z woda ..  teraz lekko krwawie choć mnie boli dość i nie wiem czy jechac już do lekarza czy czekać do jutra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny arthrotec powinno się zażywać pod język a nie dopochwowo po rozpuszczeniu się tej zewnętrznej powłoki tabletek w środku zostaje twardy rdzeń i to jest diklofenak i jego nie należy połykac tylko trzeba wypluc bo może hamować skurcze. Ja dzisiaj jestem już po i chyba się udało były skurcze sporo krwi i skrzepow potem wszystko minęło i teraz tylko krew jak w czasie pierwszego dnia miesiączki... Najgorszy był chyba ten stres czy wogóle zadziała. Zostało mi 8 tabletek więc jakby któras z was chciała to piszcie chętnie też porozmawiam i może coś doradze


Powyżej 12 tygodnia, lepiej brać dopochwowo, bo jest skuteczniejszy,a w 18 tygodniu to już w ogóle....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja dawkowalam 3 tabletki co 3 godziny srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly po nie udanej probie innymi zamowilam pod 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja dawkowalam 3 tabletki co 3 godziny srodki baradzo skuteczne pomogly po nie udanej probie innymi zamowilam pod 508426708


W kółko Piszesz to samo... Środki skuteczne bla bla bla... Pomogly po nie udanej prubie bla bla.... Zmień choć wyrazy jakich używasz bo wszyscy już wiedzą że opinie wystawiasz sobie sam... 
I wszyscy wiedzą również że nie masz super skutecznych ŚRODKÓW  tylko zwykły Arthrotek z kapsułka tranu jako ru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki od użytkowniczek, którym zostały pilnie. Proszę o kontakt pyetuh91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj dostałam dwa maile - po uprzednim moim mailu odnoście nr nadania. 
> W pierwszym napisali, że otrzymali nr nadania przesyłki z Indii, podali mi go ale zaznaczyli, że zostanie nadana druga przesyłka (ze względu na długość ciąży) i żeby nie brać go pod uwagę. Przesyłka nie jest widoczna.
> Drugi mail, który przyszedł 3 godz później jest o tej pierwszej przesyłce, wygenerowany automatycznie. I z tego maila wynika, że przesyłka została wysłana 4 kwietnia. 
> Konsultacja została zaakceptowana 2 kwietnia.
> Zastanawiam się czy zadzwonić na pocztę - czytałam, że czasem przesyłki były na miejscu mimo że nie było ich widać w śledzeniu przesyłki. Co o tym myślicie?


 warto zadzwonić i się upewnić nie ma na co czekać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow 1 mifepristone + 8 misoprostol
cena 350 zl najlepiej odbior osobisty Warszawa
moge wyslac zdjecia 
mariannakonska@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> warto zadzwonić i się upewnić nie ma na co czekać.


zadzwoniłam ale przesyłki nie ma, nawet w kraju. Jakby zniknęła...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow 1 mifepristone + 8 misoprostol
> cena 350 zl najlepiej odbior osobisty Warszawa
> moge wyslac zdjecia 
> mariannakonska@interia.pl


taaaaaaa oszuscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie chyba już po wszystkim ...  wczoraj wziełam dwie dawki trzeciej nie dałam rady bo bolało mnie cała noc i biegunka. potem jakoś spałam bol w miare , a rano o 7 do na kibelek tam wody beduinka, i w pewnym momencie poczułam coś ze sie znajduje i zobaczyłam zarodek wisiał na pępowinie , słabo mi sie zrobiło jak go zobaczyłam urwał sie sam nie wiem jak ale wpadł do muszli , miał rece nogi głowke malutka lalka i musiał spuścić go z woda ..  teraz lekko krwawie choć mnie boli dość i nie wiem czy jechac już do lekarza czy czekać do jutra


Bozi w ktorym bylas tyg. ? Duze bylo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

odsprzedam zestaw 12 tabletek za 150 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam arthrotec pierwszą dawkę o 17;30  , przy pierwszych dwóch dawkach biegunka i wymioty. 
przy 3 dawce pojawilo sie krwawienie ze skrzepami (godz 23:30) przez całą noc ból do wytrzymania, krwawienie i skrzepy co około godzine. 
o godzinie około 4 bardzo silny ból praktycznie nie do wytrzymania, około 8 wyleciał ze mnie bardzo duży skrzep wielkosci 2 mandarynek, teraz krwawienie tylko jak idę do toalety. Mam nadzieję, że się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> taaaaaaa oszuscie


To oszustka ?
Napisałam do niej i nie odpowiada - napisałam że interesuje mnie tylko paczka z mozliwoscia otwarcia przed płatnościa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurde dostał ktoś w ogóle te tabletki z Wow ? bo widze ze wszyscy piszą o arhrotec-u

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

odsprzedam jeden zestaw tabletek za 150 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To oszustka ?
> Napisałam do niej i nie odpowiada - napisałam że interesuje mnie tylko paczka z mozliwoscia otwarcia przed płatnościa


nie nie oszukuje naucz sie czyta napisalam ze najlepiej odbior osobisty nie mam czasu bawic sie w przesylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

macie cos z glowa ludzie. piszecie ze kktos jest oszust bo nie odpisuje wam w ciagu 30 sekund? nie kazdy siedzi przed komputerem dzien i noc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

taaa napisac na forum masz czas a odpowiedziec na maila nie ??? Nawet napisac : pocałuj sie dupe bo nie mam czasu .... z tego wynika ze jestes naciagaczką i tyle ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadzwoniłam ale przesyłki nie ma, nawet w kraju. Jakby zniknęła...


 To pisz do wow czy tam whw bo nie wiem gdzie zamawiałaś...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> taaa napisac na forum masz czas a odpowiedziec na maila nie ??? Nawet napisac : pocałuj sie dupe bo nie mam czasu .... z tego wynika ze jestes naciagaczką i tyle ...


odpisalam tej osobie wiec w czym masz problem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> taaa napisac na forum masz czas a odpowiedziec na maila nie ??? Nawet napisac : pocałuj sie dupe bo nie mam czasu .... z tego wynika ze jestes naciagaczką i tyle ...


nie jestem oszustka. nie wykorzystalam zestaw wiec chce go sprzedac. ktos kto chce oryginalny zestaw z wow moze ode mnie odkupic ale wy wolicie placic oszustom ktorzy wciskaja wam za 300 zl arthrotec z kapsulka tranu udajaa ru.. jak ktos chce oryginalny zestaw z wow to odsprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

sprzedam 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja koleżanka wzięła 12 tabletek arthrotecu, jak brała była w 6 tygodniu. Dostała krawienie i myślała, że już jest po wszystkim. Poszła do gina a ten powiedział, że na 70% ciąży nie ma bo widzi małe poronienie razczej, ale zalecił zrobić test z krwi hcg. Zrobiła testy hcg - wyszły pozytywnie, hormon wzrasta, nadal jest w ciąży. Ostrzegam was dziewczyny przed arthroteckiem - nie zawsze działa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktoś z was arthrotec na sprzedanie? Proszę o informacje olaola123.9@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem, dopiero teraz uzbierałam troche kasy. Kompletnie nie czuje tego całego macierzyństwa, chłopak sory bardzo ale same pewnie znacie takich którzy uchylają się od odpowiedzialności, bardzo chce iść na studia, chce pokazać że na coś mnie stać, ale muszę na nie zapracować, z dzieckiem w mojej miejscowości nie mam szans. Niestety jestem w 15 tygodniu nie wiem jak i ile wziąć tabletek. Proszę o pomoc, przecież mam prawo do nauki, a to nie sprawiedliwe że aborcja jest nielegalna. Zmuszają nas, dziewczyny do urodzenia dziecka, ale ojciec dziecka nie musi z niczego rezygnować... brawo witamy w chorym państwie. Proszę o pomoc! B/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bylam w 6-7 tyg i zadzialam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bylam w 6-7 tyg i zadzialam !


dziala ale nie zawsze bo skutecznosc to 70 -80 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam arthro. Kiedy mogę zrobić pierwszy test Beta HCG ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam tak jak w temacie napisałam mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie leku.Wysyłka za pobraniem i możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Mój mail : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześc. 
w poniedziałek zrobiłam test i niestety wyszedł pozytywny. jest to dla mnie wielki szok, tymbardziej, że cierpie na niedoczynnosc tarczycy i od roku leczę się z niskiego poziomu estrogenów! jutro mam umówioną wizytę u ginekologa, ale juz dziś udało mi sie zdobyc art i nie wiem czy nie warto już wziąc go dziś. co o tym myślicie? dodam że ostatnią miesiączke miałam 21lutego, jednak u mnie to całe życie było tak w kratkę, że sama nie jestem w stanie wyliczyc, który to może byc tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powyżej 12 tygodnia, lepiej brać dopochwowo, bo jest skuteczniejszy,a w 18 tygodniu to już w ogóle....


Tak wiwm alw co  z rdzeniem? No i jak trafie do sZPITALA TO OD RAZU SIE KAPNA A TEGO BYM NIE CHCIALA BO BEDE MIALA PROBLEMY.  WOLE POD JEzyk bo jaka mam pewnosc ze krwotoku nie dostane?bo rozumiem ze jak nie bede miec krwotoku to nie musze jechac do szpitala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedanie 12 szt leku.Wysyłka za pobraniem i możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Mój mail : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wzięłam arthro. Kiedy mogę zrobić pierwszy test Beta HCG ?


najlepiej tak za 3 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam problem, dopiero teraz uzbierałam troche kasy. Kompletnie nie czuje tego całego macierzyństwa, chłopak sory bardzo ale same pewnie znacie takich którzy uchylają się od odpowiedzialności, bardzo chce iść na studia, chce pokazać że na coś mnie stać, ale muszę na nie zapracować, z dzieckiem w mojej miejscowości nie mam szans. Niestety jestem w 15 tygodniu nie wiem jak i ile wziąć tabletek. Proszę o pomoc, przecież mam prawo do nauki, a to nie sprawiedliwe że aborcja jest nielegalna. Zmuszają nas, dziewczyny do urodzenia dziecka, ale ojciec dziecka nie musi z niczego rezygnować... brawo witamy w chorym państwie. Proszę o pomoc! B/


15 tydzień to już trochę późno zestaw z wow zażywa się do 9 tyg chociaż dziewczyny mówią że do 12 też działa... Nie wiem co ci poradzić trochę to już ryzykowne ale to twoja decyzja życzę podjęcia mądrego wyboru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15 tydzień to już trochę późno zestaw z wow zażywa się do 9 tyg chociaż dziewczyny mówią że do 12 też działa... Nie wiem co ci poradzić trochę to już ryzykowne ale to twoja decyzja życzę podjęcia mądrego wyboru


Słyszałam o osobach, które i w 16 tyg brały i się udało, jednak wiąże się to z większymi komplikacjami no i warto byc blisko szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja na prawde nie mogę i nie chce urodzić, wtedy moje życie się tak jakby skończy a moja rodzina nie pozwoli mi oddać dziecka poza tym nie chce żeby się czuło niechciane, w domach dziecka raju nie ma, ja nie mogę mu zapewnić dostatniego życia, sama jestem młoda, nie każdy marzy o pieluchach. Czyli jakiś procent jest że się uda ?
Tylko ile tabletek wziąć ? B/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześc. 
> w poniedziałek zrobiłam test i niestety wyszedł pozytywny. jest to dla mnie wielki szok, tymbardziej, że cierpie na niedoczynnosc tarczycy i od roku leczę się z niskiego poziomu estrogenów! jutro mam umówioną wizytę u ginekologa, ale juz dziś udało mi sie zdobyc art i nie wiem czy nie warto już wziąc go dziś. co o tym myślicie? dodam że ostatnią miesiączke miałam 21lutego, jednak u mnie to całe życie było tak w kratkę, że sama nie jestem w stanie wyliczyc, który to może byc tydzień


poczekaj z wizytą u gina, musisz mieć przecież 100 % pewności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poczekaj z wizytą u gina, musisz mieć przecież 100 % pewności


Własnie się okazało, że nie mam wyboru i muszę czekac, bo recepte mam a w całym mieście (Pzn) nie ma go w żadnej aptece i dopiero jutro dowiozą. eh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja na prawde nie mogę i nie chce urodzić, wtedy moje życie się tak jakby skończy a moja rodzina nie pozwoli mi oddać dziecka poza tym nie chce żeby się czuło niechciane, w domach dziecka raju nie ma, ja nie mogę mu zapewnić dostatniego życia, sama jestem młoda, nie każdy marzy o pieluchach. Czyli jakiś procent jest że się uda ?
> Tylko ile tabletek wziąć ? B/


Szansę są... Wszystko zależy czy te tabletki zadziałają w twoim przypadku bo każdy organizm jest inny. Ja osobiście byłam w 8 tyg i po dwóch dawkach art się udało. Cały czas miałam kontakt mailowy z wow tam uzyskałam odpowiedzi na wszystkie moje pytania i wątpliwości bardzo mi pomogli nawet jeśli to była tylko wymiana maili najgorszy był ten ciągły stres czy zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja na prawde nie mogę i nie chce urodzić, wtedy moje życie się tak jakby skończy a moja rodzina nie pozwoli mi oddać dziecka poza tym nie chce żeby się czuło niechciane, w domach dziecka raju nie ma, ja nie mogę mu zapewnić dostatniego życia, sama jestem młoda, nie każdy marzy o pieluchach. Czyli jakiś procent jest że się uda ?
> Tylko ile tabletek wziąć ? B/


Do 12 tyg należy przyjąć trzy dawki misoprostolu po 4 tabletki każda i co trzy godziny np o 12.00 cztery tabletki potem o 15.00 cztery tabletki i o 18.00 ostatnie cztery. Wszystkie pod język. Jeśli ciąża jest dłuższa niż 12tyg to dawka jest chyba inna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja na prawde nie mogę i nie chce urodzić, wtedy moje życie się tak jakby skończy a moja rodzina nie pozwoli mi oddać dziecka poza tym nie chce żeby się czuło niechciane, w domach dziecka raju nie ma, ja nie mogę mu zapewnić dostatniego życia, sama jestem młoda, nie każdy marzy o pieluchach. Czyli jakiś procent jest że się uda ?
> Tylko ile tabletek wziąć ? B/


Polecam odezwac się do WHW, kontaktowałam się w miedzyczasie też z WOW i oni znacznie wolniej odpisują a nieraz czas jest dla nas najważniejszy. 

Dziewczyny! Jeśli jesteście z Poznania polecam Przyjazną Poradnię na taczaka, lekarze tam przepiszą wszystko bez zbędnych pytań, każdego przyjmą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak najlepiej zarzyc arthrotec dopochwowo czy doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy taka duza galaretkowata kulka przezroczysta to jest to???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralam dopochwowo i nie zadzialalo...
teraz sprobuje doustnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> Czy ma ktoś z was arthrotec na sprzedanie? Proszę o informacje olaola123.9@tlen.pl


Ja mam na sprzedanie z cena sie dogadamy bo chce zeby mi sie tylko zwrocily koszty zakupu....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Własnie się okazało, że nie mam wyboru i muszę czekac, bo recepte mam a w całym mieście (Pzn) nie ma go w żadnej aptece i dopiero jutro dowiozą. eh


Jak zdobyłaś receptę??? Ja nigdzie nie mogę dostać bez recepty :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam na sprzedanie z cena sie dogadamy bo chce zeby mi sie tylko zwrocily koszty zakupu....


Proszę o info jaka cena na owie3ka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!!
 miałam ten sam problem kolejna ciążą brak środków na zycie itd ale najbardziej przerażona bylam tym że nie dam sobie rady z kolejnym dzieckiem , więc z narzyczonym zdecydowałam sie na arthrotec . zdobył mi recepte na to przed świetami z piatku na sobote zażyłam o 19 pierwsza dawke po której nic mi nie bylo tylko tręsłam sie jak galareta o 22 po zazyciu drugiej dawki zaczełam krwawic  skrzepy i po jakiejś godz pobiegłam do toalety bo czułam że leci ze mnie krew i wydaje mi się ze to własnie wtedy usuneła mi się również ciążą bylam wg msc w 10 tyg ale to był ok 8 tydz. wczoraj dopiero poszłam do lekarza bo cały czas krwawilam zrobil mi usg i jest wszystko dobrze zapisal mi tabl anty zeby wyregolować miesiączke i zatrzymać krwawienie i dziś już jest super!!!!!!!!!!!
Bałam się bardzo ale nie miałam zadnych powazniejszych bóli ani objawów a tabletki w smaku sa okropne!!!!
teraz jestem szczęsliwa że juz po wszystkim i mam nadzieje że wiecej tego nie bęę musiała robić  :Frown: ((
Jeśli ktoś chce zostało mi 8 tabletek moge oddać za 20 zł bąz osobie potrz za free jedynie zaplacic za wysyłke bo juz mi nie będa potrzebne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> art wystarczy


   ( 10 tydzień)Witajcie ja wczoraj wziełam 2 dawki 2 tylko proforma bo jakimś cudem 1 dawka załatwiła wszystko ,już po godzinie miałam bule i krwawienie potem dosłownie potok wszystkiego krew śluz skrzepy i worek płodowy bałam się poruszyć, następnie leciała tylko czysta krew dziś 1 dzień po poronieniu ino plamię bule ustąpiły ,czytałam wiele forum na ten temat i powiem wam jedno zdecydowanie mocniejsze działanie jest doustne, dopochwowo jest jeden problem tabletki się pszesuwają czasem wypadają, po za tym doustnie bezpieczniej bo kontrolujemy co mamy w buzi rdzeń jest niebezpieczny i lepiej go wypluć powodzenia , a co do recept można je załatwić na babcię lub dziadka idziesz i prosisz o receptę bo babcia nie może wstać z bólu aartro jest na silne bule reumatyczne kostne itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak zdobyłaś receptę??? Ja nigdzie nie mogę dostać bez recepty


Nie próbowałam zdobyc go bez recepty, polecam lekarzy rodzinnych na taczaka (przyjazna poradnia), którzy przepisują ten lek bez problemu. Potem tylko trzeba go zamowic w aptece (wczoraj zamówiłam, dzis juz odebrałam). Ok 15 wezmę pierwszą dawkę, jeśli wszystko się uda swoje 8 tabletek też będę mogła odsprzedac za symboliczną kwotę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie próbowałam zdobyc go bez recepty, polecam lekarzy rodzinnych na taczaka (przyjazna poradnia), którzy przepisują ten lek bez problemu. Potem tylko trzeba go zamowic w aptece (wczoraj zamówiłam, dzis juz odebrałam). Ok 15 wezmę pierwszą dawkę, jeśli wszystko się uda swoje 8 tabletek też będę mogła odsprzedac za symboliczną kwotę.


Brawo.  Pisać jawnie kto dał ci receptę. 
Brawo brawo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy wie że na taczaka załatwi wszystko, lekarzy jest tam pełno, obyło się bez nazwisk. Może to komuś pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie. Na WOW piszę, że dawka mizoprostolu powinna być w mikrogramach (mcg) a na opakowaniu piszę "50 mg soli sodowej i 0,2 mg mizoprostolu". To to samo? Firma Pfizer.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobra gafę strzeliłem. 0,2 mg to 200 mikro gramów. ze stresu matematyka kuleje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> Witam!!!
>  miałam ten sam problem kolejna ciążą brak środków na zycie itd ale najbardziej przerażona bylam tym że nie dam sobie rady z kolejnym dzieckiem , więc z narzyczonym zdecydowałam sie na arthrotec . zdobył mi recepte na to przed świetami z piatku na sobote zażyłam o 19 pierwsza dawke po której nic mi nie bylo tylko tręsłam sie jak galareta o 22 po zazyciu drugiej dawki zaczełam krwawic  skrzepy i po jakiejś godz pobiegłam do toalety bo czułam że leci ze mnie krew i wydaje mi się ze to własnie wtedy usuneła mi się również ciążą bylam wg msc w 10 tyg ale to był ok 8 tydz. wczoraj dopiero poszłam do lekarza bo cały czas krwawilam zrobil mi usg i jest wszystko dobrze zapisal mi tabl anty zeby wyregolować miesiączke i zatrzymać krwawienie i dziś już jest super!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bałam się bardzo ale nie miałam zadnych powazniejszych bóli ani objawów a tabletki w smaku sa okropne!!!!
> teraz jestem szczęsliwa że juz po wszystkim i mam nadzieje że wiecej tego nie bęę musiała robić ((
> Jeśli ktoś chce zostało mi 8 tabletek moge oddać za 20 zł bąz osobie potrz za free jedynie zaplacic za wysyłke bo juz mi nie będa potrzebne.


 Hej podasz mi email zebysmy mogly sie dogadac co do tych tabletek bo sa mi bardzo potrzebne a nigdzie nie umiem zdobyc ani tez nie stac mnie na sumy jakie proponuja za tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam niewykorzystany zestaw slonik98750@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po udanym zabiegu srodki nabylam pod 508426708 odebralam osobiscie wiec nie bylo problemu z wysylka serdecznie dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy przeterminowany 6 miesiecy arth zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o info jaka cena na owie3ka@interia.pl


Rowniez proszę o cenę i czy jest jeszcze dostępne na email izuska@onet.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostało mi arthrotec  12 sztuk slodziutkamandy@o2.pl

----------


## izuska

Czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż arthrotec 12 tabletek, proszę o szybka odpowiedz na izuska@onet.com.pl

----------


## staropolanka

Pilnie potrzebuje ARTHROTEC podjade jeszcze dzisiiaj  najlepiej okolice Szczecina lub Poznania .. Pilne !
matik0007@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś na sprzedaż 12 tabletek arthrotec ale w jakiejś normalnej cenie?  Proszę info na owie3ka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie. Arthrotec wolno się rozpuszcza. Szczypie i piecze. Ślina strasznie się tam zbiera. Rozpuszczało się ponad 30 minut. Czy to co zmiesza się ze śliną można połknąć?? Oczywiście bez rdzeni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem, zeby z nim nie szalec bo moze zmiejszyc skutki skurczy??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje arthrotec . olaola123.9@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

musisz to połknąć tylko rdzenie wypluć to co się rozpuszcza właśnie działa i tylko to pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha.. czyli chwile pomemla się pod językiem a to co już będzie za rzadkie to można połknąć. Dziękuje za szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do ilu dawek można wziąć na 8 tydzień ciąży jeżeli powiedzmy po 3 nic nie będzie?? Czy odczekać 2 dni i spróbować jeszcze raz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!!
>  miałam ten sam problem kolejna ciążą brak środków na zycie itd ale najbardziej przerażona bylam tym że nie dam sobie rady z kolejnym dzieckiem , więc z narzyczonym zdecydowałam sie na arthrotec . zdobył mi recepte na to przed świetami z piatku na sobote zażyłam o 19 pierwsza dawke po której nic mi nie bylo tylko tręsłam sie jak galareta o 22 po zazyciu drugiej dawki zaczełam krwawic  skrzepy i po jakiejś godz pobiegłam do toalety bo czułam że leci ze mnie krew i wydaje mi się ze to własnie wtedy usuneła mi się również ciążą bylam wg msc w 10 tyg ale to był ok 8 tydz. wczoraj dopiero poszłam do lekarza bo cały czas krwawilam zrobil mi usg i jest wszystko dobrze zapisal mi tabl anty zeby wyregolować miesiączke i zatrzymać krwawienie i dziś już jest super!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bałam się bardzo ale nie miałam zadnych powazniejszych bóli ani objawów a tabletki w smaku sa okropne!!!!
> teraz jestem szczęsliwa że juz po wszystkim i mam nadzieje że wiecej tego nie bęę musiała robić ((
> Jeśli ktoś chce zostało mi 8 tabletek moge oddać za 20 zł bąz osobie potrz za free jedynie zaplacic za wysyłke bo juz mi nie będa potrzebne.


A skąd jesteś? Jak można je od Ciebie odkupić???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do ilu dawek można wziąć na 8 tydzień ciąży jeżeli powiedzmy po 3 nic nie będzie?? Czy odczekać 2 dni i spróbować jeszcze raz?


do 9 tyg powinno się brać 3 dawki po 4 tabletki trzyma się pod językiem 30 minut potem reszte połyka, oczywiście jeśli chodzi o arthrotec to musimy z każdej tabletki wyjąć rdzeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aha.. czyli chwile pomemla się pod językiem a to co już będzie za rzadkie to można połknąć. Dziękuje za szybką odpowiedź.


Nie pomemlac chwile i połknąć,  tylko trzymać 30 minut w jamie ustnej!  Ludzie. ..ile razy to już było pisane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pomemlac chwile i połknąć,  tylko trzymać 30 minut w jamie ustnej!  Ludzie. ..ile razy to już było pisane


Ręce opadają, mózg się lasuje do cholery po to się trzyma pod językiem aby arthrotec wchłonął się przez śluzówkę !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz mam to za soba. Zostaly mi 2 tabletki, wiem ze to malo ale czytalam ze niektorym zostaly 4, 8 i mozna sobie zebrac od kilku osob. Oddam tabletki jedynie za koszt wysylki. Nie chce za to pieniedzy, to tylko 2 tabletki a moze sie komus przyda. 
Trzymam za was kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześc. 
> w poniedziałek zrobiłam test i niestety wyszedł pozytywny. jest to dla mnie wielki szok, tymbardziej, że cierpie na niedoczynnosc tarczycy i od roku leczę się z niskiego poziomu estrogenów! jutro mam umówioną wizytę u ginekologa, ale juz dziś udało mi sie zdobyc art i nie wiem czy nie warto już wziąc go dziś. co o tym myślicie? dodam że ostatnią miesiączke miałam 21lutego, jednak u mnie to całe życie było tak w kratkę, że sama nie jestem w stanie wyliczyc, który to może byc tydzień


Tabletki zacznij brac od godz.powiedzmy 18 ,3 tabletki dopochwowo po 4 godz. kolejne 3 po 4 godz. kolejne 3.
Aplikując musisz miec suche polce za kazdym razem ,poniewaz pod wplywem wilgoci tableki sie rozpadają.
Do rana powinno wszystko wrócić do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam problem, dopiero teraz uzbierałam troche kasy. Kompletnie nie czuje tego całego macierzyństwa, chłopak sory bardzo ale same pewnie znacie takich którzy uchylają się od odpowiedzialności, bardzo chce iść na studia, chce pokazać że na coś mnie stać, ale muszę na nie zapracować, z dzieckiem w mojej miejscowości nie mam szans. Niestety jestem w 15 tygodniu nie wiem jak i ile wziąć tabletek. Proszę o pomoc, przecież mam prawo do nauki, a to nie sprawiedliwe że aborcja jest nielegalna. Zmuszają nas, dziewczyny do urodzenia dziecka, ale ojciec dziecka nie musi z niczego rezygnować... brawo witamy w chorym państwie. Proszę o pomoc! B/


hej koleżanka w 14 tyg miała blixniaki i za drugim podejściem udało się jej ale inne dawkowanie miała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy test beta hcg mozna zrobić po 3 dniach od wywołaniaporonienia i kolejny za nastepne 3 dni ? czy za wczesnie. 
Wiem, ze na zwykły test ciążowy jeszcze za wcześnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy test beta hcg mozna zrobić po 3 dniach od wywołaniaporonienia i kolejny za nastepne 3 dni ? czy za wczesnie. 
> Wiem, ze na zwykły test ciążowy jeszcze za wcześnie


tak wtedy będzie widac czy poziom hormonu spada ja w pon brałam art a jutro idę sprawdzic na usg czi zadziałał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej koleżanka w 14 tyg miała blixniaki i za drugim podejściem udało się jej ale inne dawkowanie miała


Pisza ze po 12 tyg to co 3h 2 tabk i niwe wiecej jak 10 i ze najlepiej dopochwowo ale przy konplikacji to skapna sie lekarze wiec moze doustnie lepiej?

----------


## owieczka3

> Witam!!!
>  miałam ten sam problem kolejna ciążą brak środków na zycie itd ale najbardziej przerażona bylam tym że nie dam sobie rady z kolejnym dzieckiem , więc z narzyczonym zdecydowałam sie na arthrotec . zdobył mi recepte na to przed świetami z piatku na sobote zażyłam o 19 pierwsza dawke po której nic mi nie bylo tylko tręsłam sie jak galareta o 22 po zazyciu drugiej dawki zaczełam krwawic  skrzepy i po jakiejś godz pobiegłam do toalety bo czułam że leci ze mnie krew i wydaje mi się ze to własnie wtedy usuneła mi się również ciążą bylam wg msc w 10 tyg ale to był ok 8 tydz. wczoraj dopiero poszłam do lekarza bo cały czas krwawilam zrobil mi usg i jest wszystko dobrze zapisal mi tabl anty zeby wyregolować miesiączke i zatrzymać krwawienie i dziś już jest super!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bałam się bardzo ale nie miałam zadnych powazniejszych bóli ani objawów a tabletki w smaku sa okropne!!!!
> teraz jestem szczęsliwa że juz po wszystkim i mam nadzieje że wiecej tego nie bęę musiała robić ((
> Jeśli ktoś chce zostało mi 8 tabletek moge oddać za 20 zł bąz osobie potrz za free jedynie zaplacic za wysyłke bo juz mi nie będa potrzebne.


Chetnie je od Ciebie odkupie, jesli jeszcze je masz. Moge odebrac osobiscie w Poznaniu. Potrzebuje pilnie a 8 sztuk moze mi wystarczyc bo to dopiero 5 tydzien.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ile trzeba przekazać darowizny na WOH? Ktoś tam wcześniej wynegocjował 50 euro.. Ale skąd te negocjacje jak po wypełnieniu ankiety jest tylko strona z przekazaniem. Czas przesyłki rozumiem koło tygodnia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Ile trzeba przekazać darowizny na WOH? Ktoś tam wcześniej wynegocjował 50 euro.. Ale skąd te negocjacje jak po wypełnieniu ankiety jest tylko strona z przekazaniem. Czas przesyłki rozumiem koło tygodnia?


nie WOH tylko WHW - womenhelp.org 
Kwotę darowizny negocjuje się mailowo, po wypełnieniu konsultacji. 
Czas oczekiwania to od 7 do 14 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 12 tabletek tylko po terminie czy zadziałają ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam wczoraj tabletki wedlug dawkowan poleconych przez whw. Miałam skurcze, dreszcze i gorączkę. Skurcze były tylko troche mocniejsze niz przy miesiączce ale nie za częste. Przed drugą dawką zaczełam delikatnie krwawic, po drugiej poszłam spac, na trzecią obudził mnie chlopak. Zero wymiotów, rozwolnienia. Dopiero dziś rano oddałam dośc luźny stolec, delikatnie krwawie ale jestem pewna że nic ze mnie nie wypadło. Isc najpierw do lekarza żeby dowiedziec sie o co chodzi czy powinnam za pare dni/tygodni powtórzyc zabieg? dodam że ostatnią miesiączke mialam 21.02 jednak są one u mnie tak nieregularne, że wcale to 7 tyg nie musi byc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam 12 tabletek tylko po terminie czy zadziałają ?


jak miesiąc przeterminowane to powinny zadziałać  ale później to nie ryzykuj bo można we wstrząs wpaśc a który to tydz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wziełam wczoraj tabletki wedlug dawkowan poleconych przez whw. Miałam skurcze, dreszcze i gorączkę. Skurcze były tylko troche mocniejsze niz przy miesiączce ale nie za częste. Przed drugą dawką zaczełam delikatnie krwawic, po drugiej poszłam spac, na trzecią obudził mnie chlopak. Zero wymiotów, rozwolnienia. Dopiero dziś rano oddałam dośc luźny stolec, delikatnie krwawie ale jestem pewna że nic ze mnie nie wypadło. Isc najpierw do lekarza żeby dowiedziec sie o co chodzi czy powinnam za pare dni/tygodni powtórzyc zabieg? dodam że ostatnią miesiączke mialam 21.02 jednak są one u mnie tak nieregularne, że wcale to 7 tyg nie musi byc.


poczekaj bo mogą zadziałać do 24 godzin i można powtórzyć za 2dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wziełam wczoraj tabletki wedlug dawkowan poleconych przez whw. Miałam skurcze, dreszcze i gorączkę. Skurcze były tylko troche mocniejsze niz przy miesiączce ale nie za częste. Przed drugą dawką zaczełam delikatnie krwawic, po drugiej poszłam spac, na trzecią obudził mnie chlopak. Zero wymiotów, rozwolnienia. Dopiero dziś rano oddałam dośc luźny stolec, delikatnie krwawie ale jestem pewna że nic ze mnie nie wypadło. Isc najpierw do lekarza żeby dowiedziec sie o co chodzi czy powinnam za pare dni/tygodni powtórzyc zabieg? dodam że ostatnią miesiączke mialam 21.02 jednak są one u mnie tak nieregularne, że wcale to 7 tyg nie musi byc.


Czyli ósmy tydzień.. 
Nie ryzykowala bym czekania tygodni. 
Jak najszybciej sprawdź co z ciążą, nawet jeszcze dziś. 
Zabieg zawsze możesz powtórzyć. 
Tym razem na przykład nie leżąc w łóżku i spiac tylko sprzatkajac mieszkanie. 
Ruch bardzo pomaga w całej akcji, warto chyba zrobić wszystko co się da, a nie leżeć i czekać czy samo poleci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli ósmy tydzień.. 
> Nie ryzykowala bym czekania tygodni. 
> Jak najszybciej sprawdź co z ciążą, nawet jeszcze dziś. 
> Zabieg zawsze możesz powtórzyć. 
> Tym razem na przykład nie leżąc w łóżku i spiac tylko sprzatkajac mieszkanie. 
> Ruch bardzo pomaga w całej akcji, warto chyba zrobić wszystko co się da, a nie leżeć i czekać czy samo poleci.


Nie jestem pewna czy to 8 tyg. zawsze miałam bardzo nieregularne miesiączki i przesuniętą owulację, bardziej podejrzewam, że to ok. 5 tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak miesiąc przeterminowane to powinny zadziałać  ale później to nie ryzykuj bo można we wstrząs wpaśc a który to tydz?



5 tydz tak naprawdę użyłam ale nic tylko biegunka i ból brzucha - chyba się się nierozpuściły do wyszły takie rozmemlane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Nie bierzcie tabletek po terminie ja wzielam i nie dzialaja dodam ze  mialam 3 miesiace po terminie.... 
wczoraj bylam u gina niestety jestem w ciazy w 4 tygodniu.. kazala mi zrobic test beta...
Poczekam jeszcze 3 dni i sprobuje jeszcze raz ale juz doustnie... wtedy bralam dopochwowo i mysle ze sie nie rozpuscily dobrze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli ósmy tydzień.. 
> Nie ryzykowala bym czekania tygodni. 
> Jak najszybciej sprawdź co z ciążą, nawet jeszcze dziś. 
> Zabieg zawsze możesz powtórzyć. 
> Tym razem na przykład nie leżąc w łóżku i spiac tylko sprzatkajac mieszkanie. 
> Ruch bardzo pomaga w całej akcji, warto chyba zrobić wszystko co się da, a nie leżeć i czekać czy samo poleci.


hej powiem ci ze ja robilam kuracje bol rozwolnienie , nie bylam w stanie wstac i pozniej wszystko ustalo delikatne plamienie , ruszylo sie po - wielkim sprzataniu cwiczeniach ... stresie ...po 2 dniach mocniejsze krwawienie ...po 4 i wizycie w szpitalu ... jest juz po wszystkim , poszlam do szpitala - by szybko sprawdzili ... wyszam po 4 h ... poronienie bylo w toku u mnie 4 dni po zazyciu arthrotecu  :Smile:  wiec pocvzekaj kilka  :Smile:  bd dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Nie bierzcie tabletek po terminie ja wzielam i nie dzialaja dodam ze  mialam 3 miesiace po terminie.... 
> wczoraj bylam u gina niestety jestem w ciazy w 4 tygodniu.. kazala mi zrobic test beta...
> Poczekam jeszcze 3 dni i sprobuje jeszcze raz ale juz doustnie... wtedy bralam dopochwowo i mysle ze sie nie rozpuscily dobrze...


lepiej robic w pozniejszym tygodniu , mi w 4 tyg nic nie rusyl arthrotec kupilam kolejne opakowanie ... zadzialalam w 8 tyg ...po 4 dniach jest uz po wszystkim  :Smile:  pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Nie bierzcie tabletek po terminie ja wzielam i nie dzialaja dodam ze  mialam 3 miesiace po terminie.... 
> wczoraj bylam u gina niestety jestem w ciazy w 4 tygodniu.. kazala mi zrobic test beta...
> Poczekam jeszcze 3 dni i sprobuje jeszcze raz ale juz doustnie... wtedy bralam dopochwowo i mysle ze sie nie rozpuscily dobrze...


dopochwowo na mnie nie dzialal ... doustnie ...ruszyly sie skurcze wiec radze brac doustnie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lepiej robic w pozniejszym tygodniu , mi w 4 tyg nic nie rusyl arthrotec kupilam kolejne opakowanie ... zadzialalam w 8 tyg ...po 4 dniach jest uz po wszystkim  pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia


dalej krwawie po 1 dniu ale malo mysle ze nie wylecialo to co powinno... a na usg gin nie byla do konca przekonana czy jest ciaza czy jej nie ma... ? robic te testy beta ? jejku juz chce miec to za soba....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale robilas w ktorym tygodniu ? ja jestem w 4tym moze za wczesnie ale nie chce juz czekac.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak bralas ze zadzialal doustnie? po nieudanej probie dopochwowo..>
jakie dawki 4 tabletki co 3 h ? tak? i rdzen wypluwac jak pisaly dziewczyny wczesniej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje arthrotec 11 tydz. Proszę o kontakt adafiszer@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak dostanę te tabletki?? w aptekach niestety się nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oryginalny zestaw z wow niewykorzystany sprzedam slonik98750@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak bralas ze zadzialal doustnie? po nieudanej probie dopochwowo..>
> jakie dawki 4 tabletki co 3 h ? tak? i rdzen wypluwac jak pisaly dziewczyny wczesniej...


bralam 4 tabletki co 3 h - do buzi na pol h - po pol h wypluwalam rdzenie a te mazie polykalam i popijalam woda ....
w 8 tyg - dolozylam  po 3 dawkach 4 dopochwowo ...ale to na wzmocnienie skórczy zawsze skraplam woda tabletke zanim wloze do srodka ... ale nie tak zeby sie maziala .... ale zeby szybciej sie wchlonela ... i tak przy pierwszej wizycie w ubikacji srodki wypadaja razem z pierwszym krwawieniem , wsuwac tabletke jak najdalej ...do samej szyjki . ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli ktoras z pomorskiego , powiem gdzie kupic tabletki arthrotec ...sama tam kupilam  :Smile: 
ale to priv 
sisisweet@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak bralas ze zadzialal doustnie? po nieudanej probie dopochwowo..>
> jakie dawki 4 tabletki co 3 h ? tak? i rdzen wypluwac jak pisaly dziewczyny wczesniej...


To indywidualna kwestia. 
Na jedną lepiej zadziała dopochwowo na inną doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To indywidualna kwestia. 
> Na jedną lepiej zadziała dopochwowo na inną doustnie


dlatego mozna zrobic pol na poł ...np

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;94468]


> kurcze czekam juz od 31 na przesylke od ciebie , prosze daj mi znac ...na maila czekam  juz jest tak pozno nie wiem co robic 
> 
> Ewa


Chciała bym Bardzo Podziekowac dziewczynie ktora tu na tym forum mi pomogła  :Smile: 
zaproponowala reszte swoich tabletek za darmo 12 tab arthrotecu , ...chciala  mi pomoc i bardzo pomogla , czekalam jakis czas na przesyłke ale było warto - kuracja sie udala , byłam w 9 tyg ... i to tylko dzieki niej ...miałam tabletki 

Kochana Bardzo Ci DZiekuje !!! 

Pozdrawiam Ewa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlatego mozna zrobic pol na poł ...np


Właśnie nie... Nie mieszamy. 
Albo do ustnie albo do pochwowo. 
Te dwie drogi podania różnią się szybkością wchłaniania, nie należy ich mieszać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie. Czy arthrotec zawsze piecze pod językiem?? Za pierwszą dawką pieczenie nie do zniesienia.. Za drugą prawie w ogóle..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie nie... Nie mieszamy. 
> Albo do ustnie albo do pochwowo. 
> Te dwie drogi podania różnią się szybkością wchłaniania, nie należy ich mieszać.


ja swoja kuracje pod okiem ginekologa robilam ze 2 dawki doustnie 2 dopochwowo , - takie dostalam zalecenia i zeby nie miec wymiotow i biegunki 1 dzien przed nie jadlam nic , scisla dieta tylko wode pilam ... i mialam wymeczyc organizm zeby szbciej bylo po ...tak tez sie stalo - szybko było po wszystkim , ale musilam po wszystkim zregenerowac sily , bo byłam wykonczona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I czy wszystko musi sie rozpuscic pod jezykiem??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I czy wszystko musi sie rozpuscic pod jezykiem??


w pol godziny sie rozpusci ten srodek  tabletki wypluc bo on jest strasznie gorzki ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w pol godziny sie rozpusci ten srodek  tabletki wypluc bo on jest strasznie gorzki ..



Aha... czyli to sam mizoprostol się rozpuszcza, który jest w tych lekach... a reszta później jest zbędna.. 

A piecze zawsze jak się kładzie pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aha... czyli to sam mizoprostol się rozpuszcza, który jest w tych lekach... a reszta później jest zbędna.. 
> 
> A piecze zawsze jak się kładzie pod język?


ooo tak, chociaż nie każdy na to narzeka ale chyba tylko przy pierwszej dawce jest najgorzej, kolejne jakoś mniej ruszają i  już się tego tak nie czuje. Może tez pociągnąć trochę na wymioty ale głęboki wdech i wytrzymać..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ooo tak, chociaż nie każdy na to narzeka ale chyba tylko przy pierwszej dawce jest najgorzej, kolejne jakoś mniej ruszają i  już się tego tak nie czuje. Może tez pociągnąć trochę na wymioty ale głęboki wdech i wytrzymać..


mi poparzylo troche podniebienie ale nie wymiotowalam , da sie wytrzymac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja swoja kuracje pod okiem ginekologa robilam ze 2 dawki doustnie 2 dopochwowo , - takie dostalam zalecenia i zeby nie miec wymiotow i biegunki 1 dzien przed nie jadlam nic , scisla dieta tylko wode pilam ... i mialam wymeczyc organizm zeby szbciej bylo po ...tak tez sie stalo - szybko było po wszystkim , ale musilam po wszystkim zregenerowac sily , bo byłam wykonczona


Polscy lekarze o farmakologii nie mają zielonego pojęcia, a do raportów who na ten temat nawet nie zagladali. 
Świadczą o tym choćby zalecenia jakie dostałaś, bo co ma jedzenie i wysiłek dzień przed do akcji właściwej?  Tyle co mikołaj do Wielkanocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polscy lekarze o farmakologii nie mają zielonego pojęcia, a do raportów who na ten temat nawet nie zagladali. 
> Świadczą o tym choćby zalecenia jakie dostałaś, bo co ma jedzenie i wysiłek dzień przed do akcji właściwej?  Tyle co mikołaj do Wielkanocy.


nie dzien przed tylko w ten dzien wysiłek pobudza nakreca akcje  :Smile:  a nie lezenie i czekanie na fajerwerki ;D a nie jesc by nie wymiotowac i biegunki nie miec tak jak przed porodem tez nie jesz kilka h by nie srac podczas porodu , tyle w temacie ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polscy lekarze o farmakologii nie mają zielonego pojęcia, a do raportów who na ten temat nawet nie zagladali. 
> Świadczą o tym choćby zalecenia jakie dostałaś, bo co ma jedzenie i wysiłek dzień przed do akcji właściwej?  Tyle co mikołaj do Wielkanocy.





a dzien przed przyjmowalam  te 1 tabletke ktora nie dostarcza zarodkowi pokarmu i dlatego mialam nie jesc ... tyle  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak dostanę te tabletki?? w aptekach niestety się nie udało


mam joannamisala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a dzien przed przyjmowalam  te 1 tabletke ktora nie dostarcza zarodkowi pokarmu i dlatego mialam nie jesc ... tyle


A skąd miałaś ten zestaw ? Bo jeśli nie od womenek,  to ru na pewno nie było oryginalne. ..lyknelas sobie jakiś tran albo inny shit. ..i zapewniam Cię ze czytałam setki akcji zarówno z artem jak i z zestawem,  i nikt nie glodowal dzień przed...z dwojga zlego jakbym wiedziała że będę zygac i srać,  to wolałabym mieć czym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wypełnieniu konsultacji przychodzi mail z negocjacją ceny??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd miałaś ten zestaw ? Bo jeśli nie od womenek,  to ru na pewno nie było oryginalne. ..lyknelas sobie jakiś tran albo inny shit. ..i zapewniam Cię ze czytałam setki akcji zarówno z artem jak i z zestawem,  i nikt nie glodowal dzień przed...z dwojga zlego jakbym wiedziała że będę zygac i srać,  to wolałabym mieć czym


zestaw mialam od wow . a poronienie robilam w 14 tyg dlatego mialam takie zalecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko wzrost temperatury i biegunka... 8 tydzień. Zero reakcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po wypełnieniu konsultacji przychodzi mail z negocjacją ceny??


Nie. ..ty masz wysłać takiego maila jak chcesz negocjować wysokośc darowizny. ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dzien przed tylko w ten dzien wysiłek pobudza nakreca akcje  a nie lezenie i czekanie na fajerwerki ;D a nie jesc by nie wymiotowac i biegunki nie miec tak jak przed porodem tez nie jesz kilka h by nie srac podczas porodu , tyle w temacie ;D


Tyle w temacie? 
Twoja wiedza na temat fizjologii porodu i poronienia jest dość skromna, choć uważasz że tak nie jest... 
Przed porodem nie je się kilka - kilkanaście godzin nie w celu nie stania ( bo to i tak się robi w trakcie partych, czy jadło się śniadanie czy nie) a w celu bezpieczeństwa znieczulenia w razie wystąpienia konieczności wykonania cesarki. 

Branie dwóch do pochwowo i dwóch do ustnie u ciebie nie miało znaczenia bo tak czy siak ciążę byś przerwała, miałaś oryginalny zestaw z mifepristone. 
Jedno mnie zastanawia, po co szlas do lekarza z jakimiś dziwnymi teoriami po zalecenia skoro dostałaś je w mailu od wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dzien przed tylko w ten dzien wysiłek pobudza nakreca akcje  a nie lezenie i czekanie na fajerwerki ;D a nie jesc by nie wymiotowac i biegunki nie miec tak jak przed porodem tez nie jesz kilka h by nie srac podczas porodu , tyle w temacie ;D




Twoje słowa 

"rzeby nie miec wymiotow i biegunki 1 dzien przed nie jadlam nic , scisla dieta tylko wode pilam ... "
To w końcu Dzień przed, czy w trakcie bo się motasz? 

"robilam ze 2 dawki doustnie 2 dopochwowo "

To ile miałaś dawek?  4? Z 8 tabletek tyle dawek zrobiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko wzrost temperatury i biegunka... 8 tydzień. Zero reakcji.


musisz wziąć trzy dawki poronienie może nastąpć nawet po 24h mi zadziałało po trzeciej cierpliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zestaw mialam od wow . a poronienie robilam w 14 tyg dlatego mialam takie zalecenia


Tez robiłam w 14 tc i tez zestawem z wow,  zjadłam śniadanie,  zwróciłam śniadanie i nie cudowalam. ..ale co kto lubi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 tydz tak naprawdę użyłam ale nic tylko biegunka i ból brzucha - chyba się się nierozpuściły do wyszły takie rozmemlane


a potrzebujesz art to sie odezwij joannamisala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobra. Wysłałam maila do women help (info@womenhelp.org) z pytaniem o darowiznę. Długo trzeba oczekiwać??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoje słowa 
> 
> "rzeby nie miec wymiotow i biegunki 1 dzien przed nie jadlam nic , scisla dieta tylko wode pilam ... "
> To w końcu Dzień przed, czy w trakcie bo się motasz? 
> 
> "robilam ze 2 dawki doustnie 2 dopochwowo "
> 
> To ile miałaś dawek?  4? Z 8 tabletek tyle dawek zrobiłaś?



Zgadza się,  w czternastym tc mogła brać po dwie tabletki co trzy godziny,  tego nie można się czepiać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobra. Wysłałam maila do women help (info@womenhelp.org) z pytaniem o darowiznę. Długo trzeba oczekiwać??


cała procedura trwa z wysłaniem do 2 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cała procedura trwa z wysłaniem do 2 tyg.


Tak tylko ja nie wysłałam darowizny bo chciałam troszkę ponegocjować. W ogóle nie widziałam informacji na stronie na temat wielkości darowizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tylko ja nie wysłałam darowizny bo chciałam troszkę ponegocjować. W ogóle nie widziałam informacji na stronie na temat wielkości darowizny.


Dobra. Znalazłam. 75 Euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobra. Znalazłam. 75 Euro.


w którym jestes tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobra. Znalazłam. 75 Euro.


moge ci odsprzedac zestaw z wow nie wykorzystalam jak chcesz to napisz za ile chcesz kupic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moge ci odsprzedac zestaw z wow nie wykorzystalam jak chcesz to napisz za ile chcesz kupic


Myślałam o 50 euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 Pewne sprawdzone zrodlo jedyne ktore pomogly po nie udanych probach innymi srodkami od oszustow ktorzy zeruja na kobiecym neszczesciu i wypisuja bzdury. Pisze to ku pszestrodzer dla kobiet gdzyz sama padlam ofiara oszustwa 508426708 srodki ktore jako jedyne okazaly sie skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moge ci odsprzedac zestaw z wow nie wykorzystalam jak chcesz to napisz za ile chcesz kupic


w takich przypadkach też zachowujcie mega ostrożność !!!!, nie mówię że to akurat oszustka, ale żądajcie zdjęc z czymkolwiek, 
np. z łyżeczką, czy dzisiejszą gazetą, bo każdy może napisać "mam zestaw niewykorzystany, przelej mi 300 zł" i cieszyć się Waszą kasą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w takich przypadkach też zachowujcie mega ostrożność !!!!, nie mówię że to akurat oszustka, ale żądajcie zdjęc z czymkolwiek, 
> np. z łyżeczką, czy dzisiejszą gazetą, bo każdy może napisać "mam zestaw niewykorzystany, przelej mi 300 zł" i cieszyć się Waszą kasą


Nie przelewajcie nikomu kasy bierzcie przesyłkę pobraniową z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Każdy kto żąda kase na konto to raczej oszust!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 Pewne sprawdzone zrodlo jedyne ktore pomogly po nie udanych probach innymi srodkami od oszustow ktorzy zeruja na kobiecym neszczesciu i wypisuja bzdury. Pisze to ku pszestrodzer dla kobiet gdzyz sama padlam ofiara oszustwa 508426708 srodki ktore jako jedyne okazaly sie skuteczne


a to oczywiście oszust., ale to już chyba wiecie, bo marudzi jak zdarta płyta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moge ci odsprzedac zestaw z wow nie wykorzystalam jak chcesz to napisz za ile chcesz kupic


Proszę napisz na maila pyetuh91@o2.pl. Porozmawiamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w takich przypadkach też zachowujcie mega ostrożność !!!!, nie mówię że to akurat oszustka, ale żądajcie zdjęc z czymkolwiek, 
> np. z łyżeczką, czy dzisiejszą gazetą, bo każdy może napisać "mam zestaw niewykorzystany, przelej mi 300 zł" i cieszyć się Waszą kasą


nie jestem oszustka moge wyslac zdjecia nie chce przelewu moze by osobiscie lub ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. nie wykorzystalam bo jak zamowilam to szlo dlugo jak juz przyszlo bylo juz za pozno. chce sprzedac bo mi to niepotrzebne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 Pewne sprawdzone zrodlo jedyne ktore pomogly po nie udanych probach innymi srodkami od oszustow ktorzy zeruja na kobiecym neszczesciu i wypisuja bzdury. Pisze to ku pszestrodzer dla kobiet gdzyz sama padlam ofiara oszustwa 508426708 srodki ktore jako jedyne okazaly sie skuteczne


Daj zdjęcia co tam masz skoro się tak reklamujesz zobaczymy czy to apap czy inne bzdury

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 Pewne sprawdzone zrodlo jedyne ktore pomogly po nie udanych probach innymi srodkami od oszustow ktorzy zeruja na kobiecym neszczesciu i wypisuja bzdury. Pisze to ku pszestrodzer dla kobiet gdzyz sama padlam ofiara oszustwa 508426708 srodki ktore jako jedyne okazaly sie skuteczne


ja na innym forum czytalam ze sprzeales komus za kilka stow apap i witamine c

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie jestem oszustka moge wyslac zdjecia nie chce przelewu moze by osobiscie lub ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. nie wykorzystalam bo jak zamowilam to szlo dlugo jak juz przyszlo bylo juz za pozno. chce sprzedac bo mi to niepotrzebne


I co?  Urodziłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co?  Urodziłas?


nie. nie urodzilam.  nie mialam czasu juz dluzej czekac wiec musialam zaryzykowac arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie jestem oszustka moge wyslac zdjecia nie chce przelewu moze by osobiscie lub ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. nie wykorzystalam bo jak zamowilam to szlo dlugo jak juz przyszlo bylo juz za pozno. chce sprzedac bo mi to niepotrzebne


To napisz proszę na maila pyetuh91@o2.pl bo nie doczekam się tych odpowiedzi z WHW....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po udanym zabiegu srodkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 skuteczne pomogly w 12 tyg odbieralam osobiscie dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po udanym zabiegu srodkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 skuteczne pomogly w 12 tyg odbieralam osobiscie dziekuje i polecam


odebrałam osobiście, ale okazało się że to środki przeciwbólowe, pomogły na  ból głowy  dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

733386775 oszust jestes sam na dodatek nie masz pojecia o czym piszesz jak i o tym z jakich srodow i ile sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po udanym zabiegu srodkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 skuteczne pomogly w 12 tyg odbieralam osobiscie dziekuje i polecam




odebrałam osobiście, ale okazało się że to tran, dzięki temu ja i moje niechciane dziecko( które muszę urodzić, bo zestaw był oszukany), będziemy zdrowi  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 733386775 oszust jestes sam na dodatek nie masz pojecia o czym piszesz jak i o tym z jakich srodow i ile sztuk


Od tego pana paczka czeka sobie w paczkomacie. Dzięki Bogu, że tu zajrzałem i opamiętałem się w porę inaczej 420zł poszłoby w błoto. 

Nadal czekam na wiadomość pyetuh91@o2.pl odnośnie odkupienia zestawu z WOW. Proszę napisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od tego pana paczka czeka sobie w paczkomacie. Dzięki Bogu, że tu zajrzałem i opamiętałem się w porę inaczej 420zł poszłoby w błoto. 
> 
> Nadal czekam na wiadomość pyetuh91@o2.pl odnośnie odkupienia zestawu z WOW. Proszę napisz.


została mi paczka art mogę wysłac za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odebrałam osobiście, ale okazało się że to tran, dzięki temu ja i moje niechciane dziecko( które muszę urodzić, bo zestaw był oszukany), będziemy zdrowi


nie musisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie musisz


jak nie muszę jak muszę, trzy razy oszust mnie oszukał, jestem w 19 tc, już nie usunę nie mam już kasy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak nie muszę jak muszę, trzy razy oszust mnie oszukał, jestem w 19 tc, już nie usunę nie mam już kasy


przepraszam ale będziesz kochała nad życie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przepraszam ale będziesz kochała nad życie


skąd ta pewność  :Smile:  ? są jeszcze beczki na kapustę, śliskie kocyki i te sprawy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd ta pewność  ? są jeszcze beczki na kapustę, śliskie kocyki i te sprawy


albo oddaj do adopcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd ta pewność  ? są jeszcze beczki na kapustę, śliskie kocyki i te sprawy


bardzo śmieszne brawo za poczucie humoru ale tej osobie juz podziękujemy dowidzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez robiłam w 14 tc i tez zestawem z wow,  zjadłam śniadanie,  zwróciłam śniadanie i nie cudowalam. ..ale co kto lubi


Mam pytanie do Ciebie jak i do tych które robiły to w 14 tc.
Dostałam dziś zestaw od whw (druga przesyłka). W środku znalazłam 8 luźnych białych, małych tabletek i 12 większych w jakiś żółtych opakowaniach z chińskimi(?) napisami. Pisałam do konsultantek co jest czym i jak stosować. Miałyście taki zestaw? Na początku w pierwszym zestawie jakie miałam dostać a nie dotarł spodziewałam się zestawu z 1 tabletką mifepristonu i 8 tabletek misoprostolu a ten drugi jaki dziś dostałam jest jednak większy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do Ciebie jak i do tych które robiły to w 14 tc.
> Dostałam dziś zestaw od whw (druga przesyłka). W środku znalazłam 8 luźnych białych, małych tabletek i 12 większych w jakiś żółtych opakowaniach z chińskimi(?) napisami. Pisałam do konsultantek co jest czym i jak stosować. Miałyście taki zestaw? Na początku w pierwszym zestawie jakie miałam dostać a nie dotarł spodziewałam się zestawu z 1 tabletką mifepristonu i 8 tabletek misoprostolu a ten drugi jaki dziś dostałam jest jednak większy.


mojej koleżance w 14 tyg z bliźniakami pomógł art 2 doustnie i 2 dopochwowo co 4 h ale dopiero za drugim podejściem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do Ciebie jak i do tych które robiły to w 14 tc.
> Dostałam dziś zestaw od whw (druga przesyłka). W środku znalazłam 8 luźnych białych, małych tabletek i 12 większych w jakiś żółtych opakowaniach z chińskimi(?) napisami. Pisałam do konsultantek co jest czym i jak stosować. Miałyście taki zestaw? Na początku w pierwszym zestawie jakie miałam dostać a nie dotarł spodziewałam się zestawu z 1 tabletką mifepristonu i 8 tabletek misoprostolu a ten drugi jaki dziś dostałam jest jednak większy.


Dopytaj whw jak masz to brać,  są informacje ze womenki wysyłaly inne konfiguracje tabletek z Holandii,  może tam miały inne tabsy. Te małe to prawdopodobnie mife, w mniejszych dawkach, ale upewnij się na 100 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dopytaj whw jak masz to brać,  są informacje ze womenki wysyłaly inne konfiguracje tabletek z Holandii,  może tam miały inne tabsy. Te małe to prawdopodobnie mife, w mniejszych dawkach, ale upewnij się na 100 %


Oczywiście już do nich napisałam i czekam na odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście już do nich napisałam i czekam na odp.


A który masz tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który masz tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ?


14tc od ostatniej miesiączki. Sama nie będę eksperymentować, czekam na wskazówki od konsultantki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jeśli jestem w 12 tyg mam 12 tabletek arthroteku jak mam je dawkować ?prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jeśli jestem w 12 tyg mam 12 tabletek arthroteku jak mam je dawkować ?prosze o pomoc


W 12 tc wystarczy dawkowac klasycznie,  3x4 tabletki pod język co trzy godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 12 tc wystarczy dawkowac klasycznie,  3x4 tabletki pod język co trzy godziny.


dziękuję za pomoc! ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Należy rozciąć delikatnie, wyjąć rdzenie, lekko namoczyć w wodzie i umieścić jak najgłębiej??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14 tydz czy wystarczy 12 tab art jak je brać co ile i gdzie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 14 tydz czy wystarczy 12 tab art jak je brać co ile i gdzie...


Moja zażywała pod język i nic.. 14 tydzień to z tego co mnie pamięć nie myli to 2 tabletki co 3 godziny... i tak 5 razy.. ale musisz popatrzeć kilkaset postów wstecz. Gdzieś się to przewineło. W każdym razie dawka mniejsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 14 tydz czy wystarczy 12 tab art jak je brać co ile i gdzie...


Może być ciężko, ale próbuj. 
2 co trzy godziny, najlepiej do pochwowo. 
Jak płód poleci to resztki tabletek i tak wymiecie.  Będzie spory a łożysko jeszcze większe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To pierwsze to nr konta,  ja znalazłam na maszwybor net wzory przelewów dla różnych banków i nie miałam problemów  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz wysle poleconym listem priorytet
> 
> 1 opak 52 z wysylka
> lub 2opak z a90zl


Kupię 1op. podaj maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy.... zamawiala może  któraś  tabletki z pod numeru 790 421 872 ? Paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Wzielam wczoraj i nic nie bylo. Zadnych objawow nic kompletnie do dzisiaj.  5 tydzien...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię 1op. podaj maila


ja róniez kupię 1 opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomocy.... zamawiala może  któraś  tabletki z pod numeru 790 421 872 ? Paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Wzielam wczoraj i nic nie bylo. Zadnych objawow nic kompletnie do dzisiaj.  5 tydzien...


A to był art czy " zestaw"?
Jak wyglądały tabletki?  Miały wytloczone jakieś napisy? Oryginalne blistry?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki odbieral moj partner. Nie mialy zadnych napisów, ani oryginalnych blistrow.... Był  to rzekomo zestaw. Tabletki po rozpuszczeniu stawaly się  takie pudrowe... jakby się  mąkę  pod językiem  trzymalo w kapsułce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki odbieral moj partner. Nie mialy zadnych napisów, ani oryginalnych blistrow.... Był  to rzekomo zestaw. Tabletki po rozpuszczeniu stawaly się  takie pudrowe... jakby się  mąkę  pod językiem  trzymalo w kapsułce.


Zostalas oszukana. 
Po to wysyła się paczki za pobraniem że sprawdzeniem, żeby sprawdzić właśnie czy blistry są oryginalne i czy to faktycznie to za co chcemy zapłacić. 
W internecie jest pełno zdjęć,można porównać. 
To co miałaś na pewno zestawem nie było. 
Arthrotekiem też nie bo ten na tabletkach ma napis searle1411

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki odbieral moj partner. Nie mialy zadnych napisów, ani oryginalnych blistrow.... Był  to rzekomo zestaw. Tabletki po rozpuszczeniu stawaly się  takie pudrowe... jakby się  mąkę  pod językiem  trzymalo w kapsułce.


bossszz. arthrotec nie jest w kapsułkach, to tak trudno poszukać w necie ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz pomijając  to... mam nadzieje, że  to nie było  jakies  G $*#.  Moglybyscie podac namiary na sprzedawcę, który wysyla na 100% arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bossszz. arthrotec nie jest w kapsułkach, to tak trudno poszukać w necie ....


To nie bylo w kapsulce... tylko takie wrazenie sie odnosilo po 30 min.  Zostalam oszukana no i nic z tym nie zrobie. Dlatego prosze o namiary do kogos pewnego...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Kupiliśmy z dziewczyną zestaw, koleś okazał sie być zupełnym dupkiem, za kilka stów wysłał tabletki w zwykłej kopercie, bez żadnych opakowań ani instrukcji. Ponoć utzrymuje kontakt przed po i w trakcie, gówno prawda. Nie odbiera telefonów a jak zadzwonisz z innego nr i powiesz, że już od niego masz tabletki rozłączy się. Może ktoś z was ma kogoś pewnego kto wyśle prawdziwy zestaw? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Kupiliśmy z dziewczyną zestaw, koleś okazał sie być zupełnym dupkiem, za kilka stów wysłał tabletki w zwykłej kopercie, bez żadnych opakowań ani instrukcji. Ponoć utzrymuje kontakt przed po i w trakcie, gówno prawda. Nie odbiera telefonów a jak zadzwonisz z innego nr i powiesz, że już od niego masz tabletki rozłączy się. Może ktoś z was ma kogoś pewnego kto wyśle prawdziwy zestaw? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.


prawdziwe zestawy tylko na womenhelp org lub womenonweb org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prawdziwe zestawy tylko na womenhelp org lub womenonweb org


Niby  fajnie, jednak trzeba czekać jakieś 10-14 dni... Minie 9 tydzień...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd jesteś? Jak można je od Ciebie odkupić???


Masz jeszcze te tabletki ? Odkupiłabym od Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Kupiliśmy z dziewczyną zestaw, koleś okazał sie być zupełnym dupkiem, za kilka stów wysłał tabletki w zwykłej kopercie, bez żadnych opakowań ani instrukcji.


a wy byliście tak naiwni  i myśleliście że facet jest filantropem, wyśle zestaw (który nie wiem skąd by wziął) i jeszcze może Wam dopłaci do aborcji ?
szkoda było czasu, poświęcić godzinkę i poczytać choćby tu, lub gdzie bądź, o oszustach, żerujących na Was ? poczytać, jak wygląda zestaw, gdzie go się zamawia, albo jak wygląda arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw miał być oryginalnie zapakowany... Są przecież ludzie, którzy to sprzedają w Polsce...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś może namiar na kogoś pewnego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma takich ludzi. 
To zestawy są w Polsce nie dostępne. 
W Europie i na świecie również.  Tego się po prostu nie da kupić, czy kiedyś to do was dotrze?
W Polsce można kupić sam misoprostol w postaci cytoteku lub arthroteku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby  fajnie, jednak trzeba czekać jakieś 10-14 dni... Minie 9 tydzień...


i co z tego ? zestaw nawet w 15 tc usunie...ale spoko, Wasz wybór, jedzcie dalej oszukane tableteczki, to wam 9mscy zleci jak nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Kupiliśmy z dziewczyną zestaw, koleś okazał sie być zupełnym dupkiem, za kilka stów wysłał tabletki w zwykłej kopercie, bez żadnych opakowań ani instrukcji. Ponoć utzrymuje kontakt przed po i w trakcie, gówno prawda. Nie odbiera telefonów a jak zadzwonisz z innego nr i powiesz, że już od niego masz tabletki rozłączy się. Może ktoś z was ma kogoś pewnego kto wyśle prawdziwy zestaw? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.


Women help women. W między czasie próbujcie Arthrotec'iem. Za 200zł można kupić opakowanie 20 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie. Udało mi się wynegocjować cenę 60 euro. Dostałam jedną odpowiedź. Przelałam kasę dzisiaj i wysłałam potwierdzenie. Czy normalne jest, że tyle się czeka na maila z odpowiedzią? Czy paczka jest dyskretna??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie. Udało mi się wynegocjować cenę 60 euro. Dostałam jedną odpowiedź. Przelałam kasę dzisiaj i wysłałam potwierdzenie. Czy normalne jest, że tyle się czeka na maila z odpowiedzią? Czy paczka jest dyskretna??


no trochę trzeba poczekać, dziewczyny na pewno starają się odpisywać na bieżąco. Paczka to normalna zielona koperta, nic nie zdradza co jest w srodku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem że możecie mieć problem z kupieniem go w aptece bez recepty, ale polecam się postarać nie zamawiałam nic przez internet też myślałam o zestawie z women ale arthrotec działa. Popytajcie lekarza rodzinnego mój przepisał mojej mamie niby dla babci. Wątpiłam w jego działanie po tej nie udanej pierwszej próbie, ale zrobiłam parę błędów napiszę jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował mojej rady. Teraz bardziej się postarałam i poszło.


Czy można sie z Toba skontaktować mailowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co dalej po poronieniu przy użyciu arthrotecu? Kiedy iść do lekarza lub sprawdzić jeszcze raz testem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co dalej po poronieniu przy użyciu arthrotecu? Kiedy iść do lekarza lub sprawdzić jeszcze raz testem?


do lekarza jak najszybciej, żeby się przekonać czy się w ogóle udało, bo z artem to nie można nigdy być pewnym, a na test szkoda czasu i kasy, nawet do trzech tygodni może wychodzić pozytywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakwanie Art.   kinga.jana@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a po ilu dniach proponujesz isć do lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a po ilu dniach proponujesz isć do lekarza?


Jak najszybciej. 
Nawet w ten sam Dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ma ktoś na sprzedarz art w okolicach Rzeszowa, Tarnowa??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem 5 dni po zabiegu... Wziełam pierwsza dawke 4 tab. i zaczeły się lekkie skurcze mniej więcej jak przy okresi po trzech godzinach wziełam drugą dawkę kolejne 4 tab. i zaczeło się... była ze mną siostra i chłopak i bardzo dobrze że miałam wsparcie bo było bardzo źle... skurcze były bardzo czesto i bolało tak, że aż mnie zatykało, było mi duszno nie miałam czym oddychać a za chwile zimne poty na plecach... poszłam do lazienki i poleciały 2 skrzepy jeden większy ciemno czerwony a drugi mniejszy jasno czerwony... Ból zaczął przechodzić i położyłam się spać wstałam po trzech godzinach i dla pewności wziełam zalecaną trzecią dawke... Krwawienie było ale bardzo delikatne przez pierwsze dwa dni a od trzech dni krwawie bardzo obficie czytała w poprzednich wątkach że to dobrze, lecą też mi skrzepy podobno to też dobrze, że macica się oczyszcza. Ale jest jedna sprawa która mnie martwi mam bardzo często bóle... skurcze są tak silne że korzystam z tabletek przeciw bolowych dwa razy dziennie... Czy to normalne? Boje się, że nie wszystko ze mnie wyleciało i dlatego tak bardzo mnie boli... Jeśli któraś ma doświadczenie w tym temacie to bardzo prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem 5 dni po zabiegu... Wziełam pierwsza dawke 4 tab. i zaczeły się lekkie skurcze mniej więcej jak przy okresi po trzech godzinach wziełam drugą dawkę kolejne 4 tab. i zaczeło się... była ze mną siostra i chłopak i bardzo dobrze że miałam wsparcie bo było bardzo źle... skurcze były bardzo czesto i bolało tak, że aż mnie zatykało, było mi duszno nie miałam czym oddychać a za chwile zimne poty na plecach... poszłam do lazienki i poleciały 2 skrzepy jeden większy ciemno czerwony a drugi mniejszy jasno czerwony... Ból zaczął przechodzić i położyłam się spać wstałam po trzech godzinach i dla pewności wziełam zalecaną trzecią dawke... Krwawienie było ale bardzo delikatne przez pierwsze dwa dni a od trzech dni krwawie bardzo obficie czytała w poprzednich wątkach że to dobrze, lecą też mi skrzepy podobno to też dobrze, że macica się oczyszcza. Ale jest jedna sprawa która mnie martwi mam bardzo często bóle... skurcze są tak silne że korzystam z tabletek przeciw bolowych dwa razy dziennie... Czy to normalne? Boje się, że nie wszystko ze mnie wyleciało i dlatego tak bardzo mnie boli... Jeśli któraś ma doświadczenie w tym temacie to bardzo prosze o odpowiedz


Z tego co opisujesz, wygląda wszystko dobrze,  ale koniecznie sprawdź to u ginekologa.  Ból tez nie jest niczym dziwnym, macica kurczy się i oczyszcza. Powinnaś się zaniepokoić gdyby wystąpiła wysoka gorączka,  silny ból,  lub nieprzyjemny zapach wydzieliny.  Nie zwlekaj z wizytą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostala mi paczka 20 Sztuk art za pobraniem Joannamisala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

joannamisala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;95289]Zostala mi paczka 20 Sztuk art za pobraniem Joannamisala@o2.pl[/QUOTEjoannamisala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;95291]


> Zostala mi paczka 20 Sztuk art za pobraniem Joannamisala@o2.pl[/QUOTEjoannamisala@o2.pl


nie dajcie zarobić pani Misali ! na innym forum (h t t p :/ / w w w .forummedyczne.pl/arthrotec-forte-na-usuniecie-ciazy-t14812-991. htm) pisze, że ma art z apteki, a jak napisałam maila to chce 300 zł !! i jeszcze tytułuje się pielęgniarką ! ładnie to tak wspierać potrzebujące kobiety ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

300 zł?
Omg!  To zdzierczyni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 300 zł?
> Omg!  To zdzierczyni.


ja płaciłam 500 wtedy byłam szczęśliwa że wogóle dostałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam zestaw 
zamowilam, ale okazal sie falszywy alarm
odsprzeda,m taniej 

x.tina19@.pl.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja płaciłam 500 wtedy byłam szczęśliwa że wogóle dostałam


"Czemus biedny? Bos glupi. Czemus glupi ? Bos biedny".  A ta pani Joanna Misała to rzeczywiscie niezla agentka :-)  nie dosc ze probuje opchnac za trzy stowy arthrotec, ktory kupila w aptece za 50 zl, to jeszcze podaje imie i nazwisko, znalezienie jej na fejsie zajelo mi 2 minuty :-).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw z wow 1+8 oryginal cena 400 zl mam zdjecia eledria@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoglo mi po 4 dniach.... ufff

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny a może ktoras opisac jak ma wygladac to co ma wylecieć i jak potem organizm powinien się zachowywać bo ja już nie wiem ? trzy tygodnie temu był to jakiś 4 tydzień wzielam 8 tab art. dopochwowo i cos poleciało taki duzy skrzep zadowolona ze po sprawie a tu krwawiłam tylko 3 dni i poszlam na usg a tam pani doktor no ze jest ciaza wiec co załamka i kolejna próba , wczoraj 12 tab art. po 3 w odstępach 3 godzin tez dopochwowo no i się zaczely skurcze drgawki i ogolnie kiepawo się czułam po 3 dawce do łazienki i dwa razy chlup . obejrzałam sobie to co wyleciało i jedno to skrzep a to następne cos dużego ok 10 cm czerwono biale i kawałkiem jakby w przezroczystym woreczku. dziś czuje się dobrze ale prawie niekrwawie i jak na razie zeszly ze 2 skrzepy i już sama nie wiem co myslec .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny a może ktoras opisac jak ma wygladac to co ma wylecieć i jak potem organizm powinien się zachowywać bo ja już nie wiem ? trzy tygodnie temu był to jakiś 4 tydzień wzielam 8 tab art. dopochwowo i cos poleciało taki duzy skrzep zadowolona ze po sprawie a tu krwawiłam tylko 3 dni i poszlam na usg a tam pani doktor no ze jest ciaza wiec co załamka i kolejna próba , wczoraj 12 tab art. po 3 w odstępach 3 godzin tez dopochwowo no i się zaczely skurcze drgawki i ogolnie kiepawo się czułam po 3 dawce do łazienki i dwa razy chlup . obejrzałam sobie to co wyleciało i jedno to skrzep a to następne cos dużego ok 10 cm czerwono biale i kawałkiem jakby w przezroczystym woreczku. dziś czuje się dobrze ale prawie niekrwawie i jak na razie zeszly ze 2 skrzepy i już sama nie wiem co myslec .


Dlatego zawsze piszemy zeby jak najszybciej sprawdzic u gina ....zeby potem nie zostac z reka w nocniku...Ale jak widze, Tobie sytuacja nie dala do myslenia, i nadal szukasz diagnozy na forum. Uwazasz ze jestesmy w stanie przez ekranik telefonu lub komputera zajrzec do Twojej macicy lub toalety i potwierdzic "tak ! Widze zarodek ! Poronila pani lub nie !"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego zawsze piszemy zeby jak najszybciej sprawdzic u gina ....zeby potem nie zostac z reka w nocniku...Ale jak widze, Tobie sytuacja nie dala do myslenia, i nadal szukasz diagnozy na forum. Uwazasz ze jestesmy w stanie przez ekranik telefonu lub komputera zajrzec do Twojej macicy lub toalety i potwierdzic "tak ! Widze zarodek ! Poronila pani lub nie !"


Dobrze wiem ze nie tylko chodzi mi o to jak miej więcej powinien się zachowywać organizm już po wszystkim ? A lekarz mnie i tak czeka w tym tygodniu i tak . Nie bardzo chcę jechać na ostry dyżur bo boje się ze mnie tam zatrzymają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie z apteki.     agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam opakowanie z apteki.     agnieszka_tak@o2.pl


Wysłalam Email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie. Jezeli raz z dziewczyna uprawialem seks w miesiacu w lutym. Tylko raz. Bylo to 16 lutego. To ciaza ma 8 tygodni?? Glupie pytanie faceta. Chodzi mi o dawkowanie art.

Czy dopochwowo musze rozciac art lekko namoczyc woda i ma umiescic jak najglebiej??

Pytam o te tygodnie bo WHW nadciaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie. Jezeli raz z dziewczyna uprawialem seks w miesiacu w lutym. Tylko raz. Bylo to 16 lutego. To ciaza ma 8 tygodni?? Glupie pytanie faceta. Chodzi mi o dawkowanie art.
> 
> Czy dopochwowo musze rozciac art lekko namoczyc woda i ma umiescic jak najglebiej??
> 
> Pytam o te tygodnie bo WHW nadciaga.


Dodam, że było to na 3 dni przed okresem. Troszkę się opóźnił ale coś tam poplamiło. To mam liczyć od stosunku??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam, że było to na 3 dni przed okresem. Troszkę się opóźnił ale coś tam poplamiło. To mam liczyć od stosunku??


Ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki.


Ciążę liczymy od miesiączki,  nie od domniemanego stosunku. Nie wiesz nawet czy nie miała stosunków "na boku"... a najlepiej w przypadku tak wysokiej ciąży zrobić usg, zanim się za coś zabierzecie,  w wyższej ciąży dawkowanie jest inne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie... Nie wierz nigdy kobiecie :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kto zna sprawdzone zródło a 794 908 922 co myślicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilne sprawdzone zródło...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znów wpadłam 3 raz jestem w 2 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja dziewczyna jest 9 tygodniu zresztą usuwa teraz ma ma 3 porcję po 4 tabletki taka ilość powinna tez tobie pomoc ale miej kogoś siebie żeby ktoś ci pomógł przy podawaniu tabletek


Znowu jestem w ciąży co mam po ostatniej aporcji nie upłyniu długo czasu a juz jestem w nastepniej ciąży. Co mam robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znowu jestem w ciąży co mam po ostatniej aporcji nie upłyniu długo czasu a juz jestem w nastepniej ciąży. Co mam robić?


Zacząć używać mózgu zamiast cipy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw z wow 1+8 oryginal cena 400 zl mam zdjecia eledria@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po srodki nabylam pod 508426708 Przesylke otrzymalam w piatek wszystko poszlo ok Srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 11 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zacząć używać mózgu zamiast cipy?


Tabletki nie podziałały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki nie podziałały


Tabletki działają jeśli bierze się je z głową, a nie od przypadku do przypadku gdy się przypomni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja prałam ostatni nie rekuralnie i mam znów za swoje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po srodki nabylam pod 508426708 Przesylke otrzymalam w piatek wszystko poszlo ok Srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 11 tyg



Rowniez skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod tym nr 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja prałam ostatni nie rekuralnie i mam znów za swoje


Może zamiast je Prać, zacznij lykac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

została mi paczka art 20szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc dziewczyny!
dostałam dziś od lekarza receptę na 4 op artu, chętnie wykupię i odsprzedam 3 op. jeśli tylko znajdą się chętne. Mogę wyslac paczkę z możliwością otwarcia przy kurierze albo odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. Mogę przesłac fotkę recepty, jak wykupię to i paragonu. cena opakowania to 300zł.  po więcej info zapraszam pod monroj@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc dziewczyny!
> dostałam dziś od lekarza receptę na 4 op artu, chętnie wykupię i odsprzedam 3 op. jeśli tylko znajdą się chętne. Mogę wyslac paczkę z możliwością otwarcia przy kurierze albo odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. Mogę przesłac fotkę recepty, jak wykupię to i paragonu. cena opakowania to 300zł.  po więcej info zapraszam pod monroj@onet.pl


ale tupet ja pierdziele. ..kupię art za kilkanaście złotych i zarobie tysiaka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc dziewczyny!
> dostałam dziś od lekarza receptę na 4 op artu, chętnie wykupię i odsprzedam 3 op. jeśli tylko znajdą się chętne. Mogę wyslac paczkę z możliwością otwarcia przy kurierze albo odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. Mogę przesłac fotkę recepty, jak wykupię to i paragonu. cena opakowania to 300zł.  po więcej info zapraszam pod monroj@onet.pl


Lepiej tak ochoczo sie tego arthroteku nie pozbywaj.  Czasem dziewczyny jedzą 100 tabletek i nic się nie dzieje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale tupet ja pierdziele. ..kupię art za kilkanaście złotych i zarobie tysiaka...


nie kikanaście tylko 50 zł kosztuje opakowanie 20 szt jakbys była nie do informowana a jak ktoś nie ma możliwosci kupienia to będzie jej wdzięczny :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale tupet ja pierdziele. ..kupię art za kilkanaście złotych i zarobie tysiaka...


niestety takie życie, taka jest cena artu na czarnym rynku... mnie niestety też to kosztowało trochę trudu i pieniędzy, zrezygnowałam z pracy także muszę sobie jakoś radzic. nie musisz brac go ode mnie, ale jest pewnie grono dziewczyn, które liczą się z takim wydatkiem a jednak ja daję pewnośc i art z apteki a nie z dziwnego źródła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lepiej tak ochoczo sie tego arthroteku nie pozbywaj.  Czasem dziewczyny jedzą 100 tabletek i nic się nie dzieje...


12 tabletek już wziełam, niestety nie pomogły, pewnie dlatego że to 3-5 tydzień. mam dla siebie jeszcze 28 tabletek, mam nadzieje że wystarczą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale tupet ja pierdziele. ..kupię art za kilkanaście złotych i zarobie tysiaka...


jak jesteś taka mądra to załatwiaj dziewczynom recepty i im wysyłaj na pewno będą ci wdzięczne pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety takie życie, taka jest cena artu na czarnym rynku... mnie niestety też to kosztowało trochę trudu i pieniędzy, zrezygnowałam z pracy także muszę sobie jakoś radzic. nie musisz brac go ode mnie, ale jest pewnie grono dziewczyn, które liczą się z takim wydatkiem a jednak ja daję pewnośc i art z apteki a nie z dziwnego źródła


Dziękuję,postoje. ...za trzy stowy to ja mam zestaw od womenek i nie muszę się martwić o powodzenie akcji...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec forte, przepisany przez lekarza. na dniach odbieram z apteki. więcej info na maila   jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ewanowak1940@o2.pl zostało mi opakowanie odsprzedam taniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję,postoje. ...za trzy stowy to ja mam zestaw od womenek i nie muszę się martwić o powodzenie akcji...


Niektóre dziewczyny nie mogą czekac 2 tyg. na paczkę, tu mogą odebrac osobiście. Każdy ma wybór

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 Tam popros o pomoc jestem po udanej kuracji tymi srodkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedanie 12 tab za 120 zł.Wysyłka za pobraniem i możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Mój mail : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może być ciężko, ale próbuj. 
> 2 co trzy godziny, najlepiej do pochwowo. 
> Jak płód poleci to resztki tabletek i tak wymiecie.  Będzie spory a łożysko jeszcze większe


I w szpitalu siw nie skapba wtedy ?zw byly dopochwowo?a co z rdzeniem jak aplikujezz do pochwy  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć wszystkim  :Smile:  
Już nie będę rozpisywać się na temat kwestii ''dlaczego to zrobiłam''. Sytuacja podbramkowa, jakbym miała możliwość ominięcia tej czynności i zwyczajnie urodzić uwierzcie, urodziłabym. Tak czy siak decyzja o pozbyciu się maleństwa była od samego początku gdy to podejrzenia o ciąży, zaczęły masowo pojawiać się w mojej głowie. Negatywnie wspominany okres. Uważam, że lepiej byłoby gdyby teraz dziecka nie było i jak mniemam większość dziewczyn spędzających czas na czytanie nie tylko mojego, a wszystkich wpisach na forum tym czy innym, uważa tak samo. Jeśli czujesz, że z pewnego powodu nie powinnaś teraz mieć dziecka, to BYĆ MOŻE powinnaś pomyśleć i rozwiązaniu '' ''problemu'' ''. Proponuje to jednak w sytuacji krytycznej.
Tak czy inaczej wsparcie mojego partnera było mi niezwykle potrzebne. Mieć kogoś bliskiego i wyrozumiałego jest czymś bardzo ważnym. Dzięki Jego pomocy mogłam zażyć Arth****c fo**e ale zanim, oczywiście naczytałam się o różnych rzeczach związanych z przyjęciem tego leku. Kwestia SILNYCH AŻ NIE DO ZNIESIENIA BÓLI - BYŁA TROCHĘ PRZEREKLAMOWANA. Wiadomo organizm ten czy ten różnie reaguje, a więc jestem definicją stu procentowej niegwałtownej reakcji na ten lek. Faktycznie towarzyszył mi ból aczkolwiek ból ten był znośny, delikatny. Po drugiej dawce pojawiło się lekkie krwawienie utrzymujące się z tą samą częstotliwością przez długi czas, a po trzeciej dawce ukazały się skrzepy. Czasem tylko mocniejsze ukucie w brzuchu ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałam, znośne odczucie tego podobno jakże niemożliwie wielkiego bólu  :Smile:  
Stosowanie-  2 po 4 h - pod język. No własnie...język... Dziewczyny zanim kupicie ten lek musicie wiedzieć, że nie da rady trzymać pod językiem dwóch czy aż czterech (nie wiem jak to inne robią) tabletek Arth. for. Dlaczego ? Otóż tabletki te zwyczajnie są duże. Sam przebieg sytuacji niosący nadzieję o upragnionym spokoju był bezproblemowy. Bezproblemowy w porównaniu z samym zażyciem tych tabletek, to już było katorgą. Smak okropny, język faktycznie (na początku) zdrętwiał, odruchy wymiotne, uczucie jakby jadło się kredę. Zwyczajnie jeden wielki syf. Sprawa z wycwanieniem się była tylko kwestią czasu. Jakoś zażyć to musiałam. Dopochwowo NIGDY W ŻYCIU. Na logikę, przecież można tą tabletkę skruszyć i posadzić drobinki na język, poczekać chwilę aż ślina troszkę je rozpuści i przepić to wodą. To też to czyniłam za każdym kolejnym razem. Sprawę załatwiłam w jeden dzień. Z 10 przyjęłam 8, więcej na tą chwilę byłoby głupotą. 
Co z kwestią jedzenia- otóż jadłam, ale starałam się robić to w odstępie pomiędzy 2 godziną od zażycia a 4. To znaczy, że jeśli przypuśćmy zażyłam tabletkę o 15 stej, to o 17 stej coś lekkiego zjadłam a o 19 przyjęłam kolejną dawkę. Tak by odstęp był równy i nic złego się nie stało. 
Efekty uboczne - co do biegunki, w moim przypadku niestety się sprawdziło. PAMIĘTAJCIE BY DUŻO PIĆ !!!!

Mam 20 lat i wiem czym jest życie, które DO TEJ PORY poznałam. Mam 20 lat i zdaje sobie strawę, z tego co zrobiłam. Nie sądzę by ta która pisze ''dzieciobójczyni'' poznała świat na tyle dobrze i była w tej samej sytuacji co ja i wiele wiele innych dziewczyn, by miała prawo się wypowiadać. Posiadanie w sobie takiego czegoś jak empatia (między innymi potrafienie postawienia się na cudzym miejscu) jest czymś dobrym. Niemożność bądź niechcenie zrozumienia powodów poczynań kobiet które są zmuszone do czynności takiej jak ''wydalenie zarodka'', jest jak osobiste kalectwo przez które emocjonalnie  panie mówiące ''dzieciobójczyni'' są lekko z tyłu. Współczuje.
Pozdrawiam wszystkie te, którym mogłam pomóc  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć wszystkim  
> Już nie będę rozpisywać się na temat kwestii ''dlaczego to zrobiłam''. Sytuacja podbramkowa, jakbym miała możliwość ominięcia tej czynności i zwyczajnie urodzić uwierzcie, urodziłabym. Tak czy siak decyzja o pozbyciu się maleństwa była od samego początku gdy to podejrzenia o ciąży, zaczęły masowo pojawiać się w mojej głowie. Negatywnie wspominany okres. Uważam, że lepiej byłoby gdyby teraz dziecka nie było i jak mniemam większość dziewczyn spędzających czas na czytanie nie tylko mojego, a wszystkich wpisach na forum tym czy innym, uważa tak samo. Jeśli czujesz, że z pewnego powodu nie powinnaś teraz mieć dziecka, to BYĆ MOŻE powinnaś pomyśleć i rozwiązaniu '' ''problemu'' ''. Proponuje to jednak w sytuacji krytycznej.
> Tak czy inaczej wsparcie mojego partnera było mi niezwykle potrzebne. Mieć kogoś bliskiego i wyrozumiałego jest czymś bardzo ważnym. Dzięki Jego pomocy mogłam zażyć Arth****c fo**e ale zanim, oczywiście naczytałam się o różnych rzeczach związanych z przyjęciem tego leku. Kwestia SILNYCH AŻ NIE DO ZNIESIENIA BÓLI - BYŁA TROCHĘ PRZEREKLAMOWANA. Wiadomo organizm ten czy ten różnie reaguje, a więc jestem definicją stu procentowej niegwałtownej reakcji na ten lek. Faktycznie towarzyszył mi ból aczkolwiek ból ten był znośny, delikatny. Po drugiej dawce pojawiło się lekkie krwawienie utrzymujące się z tą samą częstotliwością przez długi czas, a po trzeciej dawce ukazały się skrzepy. Czasem tylko mocniejsze ukucie w brzuchu ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałam, znośne odczucie tego podobno jakże niemożliwie wielkiego bólu  
> Stosowanie-  2 po 4 h - pod język. No własnie...język... Dziewczyny zanim kupicie ten lek musicie wiedzieć, że nie da rady trzymać pod językiem dwóch czy aż czterech (nie wiem jak to inne robią) tabletek Arth. for. Dlaczego ? Otóż tabletki te zwyczajnie są duże. Sam przebieg sytuacji niosący nadzieję o upragnionym spokoju był bezproblemowy. Bezproblemowy w porównaniu z samym zażyciem tych tabletek, to już było katorgą. Smak okropny, język faktycznie (na początku) zdrętwiał, odruchy wymiotne, uczucie jakby jadło się kredę. Zwyczajnie jeden wielki syf. Sprawa z wycwanieniem się była tylko kwestią czasu. Jakoś zażyć to musiałam. Dopochwowo NIGDY W ŻYCIU. Na logikę, przecież można tą tabletkę skruszyć i posadzić drobinki na język, poczekać chwilę aż ślina troszkę je rozpuści i przepić to wodą. To też to czyniłam za każdym kolejnym razem. Sprawę załatwiłam w jeden dzień. Z 10 przyjęłam 8, więcej na tą chwilę byłoby głupotą. 
> Co z kwestią jedzenia- otóż jadłam, ale starałam się robić to w odstępie pomiędzy 2 godziną od zażycia a 4. To znaczy, że jeśli przypuśćmy zażyłam tabletkę o 15 stej, to o 17 stej coś lekkiego zjadłam a o 19 przyjęłam kolejną dawkę. Tak by odstęp był równy i nic złego się nie stało. 
> Efekty uboczne - co do biegunki, w moim przypadku niestety się sprawdziło. PAMIĘTAJCIE BY DUŻO PIĆ !!!!
> 
> Mam 20 lat i wiem czym jest życie, które DO TEJ PORY poznałam. Mam 20 lat i zdaje sobie strawę, z tego co zrobiłam. Nie sądzę by ta która pisze ''dzieciobójczyni'' poznała świat na tyle dobrze i była w tej samej sytuacji co ja i wiele wiele innych dziewczyn, by miała prawo się wypowiadać. Posiadanie w sobie takiego czegoś jak empatia (między innymi potrafienie postawienia się na cudzym miejscu) jest czymś dobrym. Niemożność bądź niechcenie zrozumienia powodów poczynań kobiet które są zmuszone do czynności takiej jak ''wydalenie zarodka'', jest jak osobiste kalectwo przez które emocjonalnie  panie mówiące ''dzieciobójczyni'' są lekko z tyłu. Współczuje.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkie te, którym mogłam pomóc


dobrze że ten Twój bełkot taki długi, może część dziewczyn ominie go wzrokiem i nie przeczyta jak NIE BRAĆ artu w błędny sposób....to że Tobie się udało, nie znaczy że każdej się uda, dlatego należy trzymać się dawkowania ściśle określonego w Raportach WHO, przypomnę - do 12 tc - 3x4 tabletki co 3 h pod język lub miedzy dziąsło a policzek,na 30 min, wypluwamy rdzenie, resztę popijamy, po 12 tc 5x2 tabletki pod język, lub ew. dopochwowo, czas kontaktu ze śluzówką jw. Bierzemy wszystkie dawki, a nie że "już nie biorę, bo nie jest pyszne, albo mi się już nie chce", art oprócz usunięcia ciąży reguluje krwawienie i pomaga w oczyszczaniu, co może was uchronić przed łyżeczkowaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jason1981@onet.pl   sprzedam 12 szt. za 200 złoty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobrze że ten Twój bełkot taki długi, może część dziewczyn ominie go wzrokiem i nie przeczyta jak NIE BRAĆ artu w błędny sposób....to że Tobie się udało, nie znaczy że każdej się uda, dlatego należy trzymać się dawkowania ściśle określonego w Raportach WHO, przypomnę - do 12 tc - 3x4 tabletki co 3 h pod język lub miedzy dziąsło a policzek,na 30 min, wypluwamy rdzenie, resztę popijamy, po 12 tc 5x2 tabletki pod język, lub ew. dopochwowo, czas kontaktu ze śluzówką jw. Bierzemy wszystkie dawki, a nie że "już nie biorę, bo nie jest pyszne, albo mi się już nie chce", art oprócz usunięcia ciąży reguluje krwawienie i pomaga w oczyszczaniu, co może was uchronić przed łyżeczkowaniem.


Dokładnie nie chciało się jej dokształcić jak prawidłowo stosować athrotec, ale za to wprowadzać ludzi w błąd i pisać te bzdury na całą stronę to się zachciało. Nie czytajcie tych bzdur bo szkoda czasu ona nie ma pojęcia o niczym, a już o dawkowaniu tabletek na pewno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W aptece już są dostępne tabletki tzw."po" bez recepty!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży i test wyszedł pozytywnie powinnaś udać się do ginekologa i zrobić badanie USG aby potwierdzić ciążę i ewentualnie wykluczyć ciążę pozamaciczną inne powikłania.
Kiedy lekarz potwierdzi ciąże możesz wykonać zabieg maksymalnie do 12 tyg. ciąży za pomocą zestawu z WOW (98% skuteczności) lub tabletami Cytotec lub Arthrotec ( 70-90%skuteczności). 
ZESTAW Z WOW
Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
CYTOTEC
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
ARTHROTEC
należy rozkroić delikatnie każdą tabletkę i wyjąć twardy rdzeń Diklofenak, który wyrzucamy
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
Do zabiegu należy się odpowiednio przygotować tzn.: zapas podpasek, środki przeciwbólowe (dosyć mocne) Ketonal, Ibuprofen MAX, Paracetamol itd...wszystkie z grupy niesteroidowych, innych nie wolno
W trakcie zabiegu możesz się spodziewać gorączki, dreszczy, biegunki, bólu i silnego krwawienia. 
krwawienie może wystąpić już po pierwszej dawce, ale również po ostatniej, zdarzały się także przypadki, że do poronienia dochodziło kilka dni po zabiegu.
Jeśli w trakcie zabiegu wystąpi krwotok, utrata przytomności, gorączka itd...i nie ustępuje po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki należy udać się po pomoc do najbliższego szpitala, a w skrajnych przypadkach wezwać pogotowie. Kiedy znajdziesz się w szpitalu nie musisz się przyznawać do przyjmowania tabletek ponieważ lekarz nie jest w stanie ustalić czy do poronienia doszło w sposób naturalny czy też za pomocą tabletek poronnych, ale pod warunkiem, że tabletki przyjmowało się pod język. Jeśli jednak przyjmowałaś dopochwowo to resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne przy badaniu, dlatego odradzam tą metodę. 
Jeśli zabieg przebiegł prawidłowo bez komplikacji po kilku dniach powinnaś udać się na badanie USG aby potwierdzić poronienie oraz dowiedzieć się czy nie jest konieczny zabieg łyżeczkowania w przypadku złego oczyszczania się macicy.
Jeśli po badaniu USG okaże się, że wszystko jest w porządku to miesiączka powinna wystąpić 4-6 tyg. od poronienia. 
Po poronieniu krwawienie może trwać nawet dwa tyg. lub krócej wszystko zależy od tego jak szybko się oczyszczasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży i test wyszedł pozytywnie powinnaś udać się do ginekologa i zrobić badanie USG aby potwierdzić ciążę i ewentualnie wykluczyć ciążę pozamaciczną inne powikłania.
> Kiedy lekarz potwierdzi ciąże możesz wykonać zabieg maksymalnie do 12 tyg. ciąży za pomocą zestawu z WOW (98% skuteczności) lub tabletami Cytotec lub Arthrotec ( 70-90%skuteczności). 
> ZESTAW Z WOW
> Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
> Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
> CYTOTEC
> 4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
> ARTHROTEC
> należy rozkroić delikatnie każdą tabletkę i wyjąć twardy rdzeń Diklofenak, który wyrzucamy
> ...


ten post powinien znaleźć sie na początku każdej strony dzięki za mądre słowa i mądre rady bo te krzykaczki są wkurzające bo za drogo bo ta chce zarobić na nieszczęściu ja też płaciłam i to słono za art pozdrawiam i zanim sięgniecie po art to dwa razy przeczytajcie to co jest tutaj napisane i tego się trzymajcie

----------


## Alma1987

Witam! Mój przypadek nie różni się niczym od Waszych... Tydz temu wzięlam serię art tzn 3 x po 4 tabl co trzy godz...
Ból z obu stron, gorączka, biegunka, krwawienie ale takie normalnie nie było szału... Po jakimś czasie mega kawałki... Na drugi dzień ustąpiło wszystko, jedynie plamienie. Nie dawało mi to spokoju więc po trzech dniach powtórzyłam serię. Znowu to samo... Minęło kilka dni a ja mam mdłości. Zwariowałam totalnie. Co o tym sądzicie? Możliwe jest że nie poszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Mój przypadek nie różni się niczym od Waszych... Tydz temu wzięlam serię art tzn 3 x po 4 tabl co trzy godz...
> Ból z obu stron, gorączka, biegunka, krwawienie ale takie normalnie nie było szału... Po jakimś czasie mega kawałki... Na drugi dzień ustąpiło wszystko, jedynie plamienie. Nie dawało mi to spokoju więc po trzech dniach powtórzyłam serię. Znowu to samo... Minęło kilka dni a ja mam mdłości. Zwariowałam totalnie. Co o tym sądzicie? Możliwe jest że nie poszło?


A co mamy myśleć? Co ci to da, że ja czy ktoś inny napisze ci co o tym myśli. Wiesz moze powinnaś iść do gina i zrobić USG wtedy on ci powie co widzi i co myśli zamiast zadawać sorry; idiotyczne pytania i faszerować się być może nie potrzebnie już tabletkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Mój przypadek nie różni się niczym od Waszych... Tydz temu wzięlam serię art tzn 3 x po 4 tabl co trzy godz...
> Ból z obu stron, gorączka, biegunka, krwawienie ale takie normalnie nie było szału... Po jakimś czasie mega kawałki... Na drugi dzień ustąpiło wszystko, jedynie plamienie. Nie dawało mi to spokoju więc po trzech dniach powtórzyłam serię. Znowu to samo... Minęło kilka dni a ja mam mdłości. Zwariowałam totalnie. Co o tym sądzicie? Możliwe jest że nie poszło?


A może byś się wybrała do gina żeby to sprawdzić,  zamiast faszerowac się kolejnymi tabsami?  Jak mamy przez kabelki sprawdzić czy dalej jesteś w ciąży....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A może byś się wybrała do gina żeby to sprawdzić,  zamiast faszerowac się kolejnymi tabsami?  Jak mamy przez kabelki sprawdzić czy dalej jesteś w ciąży....


Napisałam w swoim poście wyżej że zamiast brać w ciemno arthrotec idzie się do lekarza aby potwierdzić ciążę. Skąd wiesz co jest z tobą grane?! moze to jednak nie ciąża, moze ciąża pozamaciczna, no ale lepiej zadawać pytania typu jak myślicie..

----------


## Alma1987

> Napisałam w swoim poście wyżej że zamiast brać w ciemno arthrotec idzie się do lekarza aby potwierdzić ciążę. Skąd wiesz co jest z tobą grane?! moze to jednak nie ciąża, moze ciąża pozamaciczna, no ale lepiej zadawać pytania typu jak myślicie..



Ale Ty mądra jesteś... dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale Ty mądra jesteś... dzięki


szkoda że ty nie jesteś taka mądra...ale masz szanse być jak przeczytasz cały temat tu na forum oraz ze strony WOW wtedy dowiesz się wielu rzeczy. Tak więc wyloguj się z fb zrób przerwę w grach i czytaj przyda ci się...trzymam kciuki za szybkie oświecenie twojego umysłu

----------


## Kam90

Dziewczyny kurcze zamówiłem w Wow i po 3 tygodniach i  moich kilku interwencjach pojawiła sie paczka na stronie sledzenia przesyłek ale  pisze ze paczka zatrzymana przez urząd celny WER Warszawa - czy to oznacza ze bede musiała sie tłumaczyć czy zawsze tak zatrzymują ?
 dokładny wpis to : 
Zatrzymanie przez urząd celny 	2015-04-20 23:09	WER Warszawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny kurcze zamówiłem w Wow i po 3 tygodniach i  moich kilku interwencjach pojawiła sie paczka na stronie sledzenia przesyłek ale  pisze ze paczka zatrzymana przez urząd celny WER Warszawa - czy to oznacza ze bede musiała sie tłumaczyć czy zawsze tak zatrzymują ?
>  dokładny wpis to : 
> Zatrzymanie przez urząd celny 	2015-04-20 23:09	WER Warszawa


To standardowa procedura,  nic się nie martw,  czekaj na kolejne statusy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki za uspokojnienie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw z wow 1 + 8 oryginalny 400 zl mam zdjecia warszawa 
eledria@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec z apteki, możliwośc odbioru osobistego na terenie Poznania jak i przesyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Więcej info: monroj@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

hej dziewczyny udalo zdobyc mi sie recepte po czasie jak byly mi potrzebne tableki na dwa opakowania.... moge sprzedac za 120 zl....  daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## JA23456

Witam
czy orientujecie się czy w 11. tygodniu jest sens zażycia arthrotecu? Czy da to efekt? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania jedno opakowania Arthrotecu zakupionego w aptece. Sandra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sandra: ile sztuk i za ile?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> czy orientujecie się czy w 11. tygodniu jest sens zażycia arthrotecu? Czy da to efekt? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.


do 12 tyg. 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sandra: ile sztuk i za ile?


Napiszesz na e-mail sszuniewicz@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny udalo zdobyc mi sie recepte po czasie jak byly mi potrzebne tableki na dwa opakowania.... moge sprzedac za 120 zl....  daria.123@onet.pl


ty oszuscie dlaej tutaj jestes ?!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

agniezka_tak@o2.pl      sprzedam opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam juz to za soba jestem po udanym zabiegu srodki nabylam pod 508426708 srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wystarczylo 8. 4 mi zostalo jezeli ktoras potrzebuje moge oddac nie chce pieniedzy. 508426708 pewne sprawdzone zrodlo dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie tydzień temu wzięłam Arthrorec, pisałam juz tutaj  :Smile:  
W sobotę zrobiłam pierwszy test Beta HCG i wyszedł wynik 3843,0 dziś powtórzyłam badanie wynik to 1010,0. Poziom spadł. Udało się. Trzymam dziewczyny za Was kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> agniezka_tak@o2.pl      sprzedam opakowanie


 agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie tydzień temu wzięłam Arthrorec, pisałam juz tutaj  
> W sobotę zrobiłam pierwszy test Beta HCG i wyszedł wynik 3843,0 dziś powtórzyłam badanie wynik to 1010,0. Poziom spadł. Udało się. Trzymam dziewczyny za Was kciuki


 Gratulacje  :Smile: ! A można wiedzieć w którym byłaś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratulacje ! A można wiedzieć w którym byłaś tygodniu?


Dziękuję. 8 tydzień i wcale nie było tak źle :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję. 8 tydzień i wcale nie było tak źle


 To super  :Smile:  Ja czekam na swoją przesyłkę z wow na razie jest w Wawie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> ty oszuscie dlaej tutaj jestes ?!!!!!!!!!!!!


oszuscie ? niewiesz to nie pierdol.... ;/ dziadek byl u lekarza a ze wypisala mu leki o ktore prosil i ktore nie bierze to wiec moge odsprzedac.....  a jezeli masz jakis problem to napisz na emaila bo jeszcze wogole nie mialas ze mna stycznosci a szczekasz.... Dla zainetresowanych moge wyslac ksero recepty  albo paragon bo dzisiaj jade wykupic pozdrawiam....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,czy ma ktoś odsprzedać arthrotec?Nie mogę nigdzie zdobyć recepty ani kupić bez niej.Błagam dziewczyny o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oszuscie ? niewiesz to nie pierdol.... ;/ dziadek byl u lekarza a ze wypisala mu leki o ktore prosil i ktore nie bierze to wiec moge odsprzedac.....  a jezeli masz jakis problem to napisz na emaila bo jeszcze wogole nie mialas ze mna stycznosci a szczekasz.... Dla zainetresowanych moge wyslac ksero recepty  albo paragon bo dzisiaj jade wykupic pozdrawiam....


hej,podasz maila do kontaktu?Błagam,potrzebuje tych tabletek a nie mam jak ich zdobyć... ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> hej,podasz maila do kontaktu?Błagam,potrzebuje tych tabletek a nie mam jak ich zdobyć... ;(


daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja piernicze - wczoraj zatrzymana przesylka przez urzad celny warszawa , - po południu puścili dalej - dzis zatrzymana przez urzad celny zabrze .... dalej to formalność czy po prostu celowe utrudnianie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja piernicze - wczoraj zatrzymana przesylka przez urzad celny warszawa , - po południu puścili dalej - dzis zatrzymana przez urzad celny zabrze .... dalej to formalność czy po prostu celowe utrudnianie ?


bedziesz sie pewnie tlumaczyc na policji jak tyle razy ci zatrzymali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam kupie jednl opakowanie tabletek
ma ktos do sprzedamia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bedziesz sie pewnie tlumaczyc na policji jak tyle razy ci zatrzymali


A skąd ty to wiesz? Nie strasz ludzi!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja piernicze - wczoraj zatrzymana przesylka przez urzad celny warszawa , - po południu puścili dalej - dzis zatrzymana przez urzad celny zabrze .... dalej to formalność czy po prostu celowe utrudnianie ?


Zabrze tez ostatnio nie zatrzymuje.  Obserwujemy dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dzieqczyny..jestem w ciazy ale grubo po 12 tyg czyli Gdziw jest innw dawkowanie arthrotecu i teraz sie zastanawiam dlaczwgo jest inne.. chvialabym wziac 4 co 3 h i tylko 3 dawki czyli jak do 12 tyg 12 tabletek.mimo wszystko bo szybciej by bylo a tak max 10 tabletek mozba i co 3 h to jest az 15h cala seria.. albo moze wziac pierwsza dawke  4 tabl chociaz a pozniej po 2 tab?oczywiscie pod jezyk tylko chve.. bo w razie komplikacji szpital i juz sie zorienruja.. i jeszcze jedno jezeli nic by nie pomoglo to nastepna seria po jakim czasie mozna znow?mam tylko 20 tabl art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabrze tez ostatnio nie zatrzymuje.  Obserwujemy dalej


ok. Pisze o tym żeby inne dziewczyny miały jakieś odniesienie do sytuacji bo im też sie to moze przytrafic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktoras z Was tabletko do odsprzedania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dzieqczyny..jestem w ciazy ale grubo po 12 tyg czyli Gdziw jest innw dawkowanie arthrotecu i teraz sie zastanawiam dlaczwgo jest inne.. chvialabym wziac 4 co 3 h i tylko 3 dawki czyli jak do 12 tyg 12 tabletek.mimo wszystko bo szybciej by bylo a tak max 10 tabletek mozba i co 3 h to jest az 15h cala seria.. albo moze wziac pierwsza dawke  4 tabl chociaz a pozniej po 2 tab?oczywiscie pod jezyk tylko chve.. bo w razie komplikacji szpital i juz sie zorienruja.. i jeszcze jedno jezeli nic by nie pomoglo to nastepna seria po jakim czasie mozna znow?mam tylko 20 tabl art


Jeśli w raportach who piszą że ma być 2 tabletki co 3  godziny, to tak ma być. 
Ty nie pytaj się nas, zrobisz jak będziesz uważała. 
Jeśli masz 20 tabletek wybierz je do końca jeśli nic się nie będzie działo, albo rozłoż na dwie serie po 10 tabletek.  Nie musisz robić nie wiadomo jakiej przerwy w stosowaniu .
Który masz dokładnie tydzień od daty ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy po poronieniu przez arthrotec, moge byc bezplodna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy po poronieniu przez arthrotec, moge byc bezplodna?


Jeśli nie pójdziesz do ginekologa, mimo słabego oczyszczania, zanjedbasz to,wda się stan zapalny  i to też zaniedbasz, może być różnie. 
Sam Arthrotek i poronienie do nie płodności nie prowadzi.  Jedynie możliwe powikłania, przez zaniedbanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie pójdziesz do ginekologa, mimo słabego oczyszczania, zanjedbasz to,wda się stan zapalny  i to też zaniedbasz, może być różnie. 
> Sam Arthrotek i poronienie do nie płodności nie prowadzi.  Jedynie możliwe powikłania, przez zaniedbanie


Dokładnie, ale najpierw musisz się w 100% upewnić czy to jest ciąża czy aby nie jest to ciąża poza maciczna lub coś innego. Tak więc sugeruje wizytę u lekarza i badanie USG a potem kombinowanie z tabletkami. Jeśli to by była ciąża poza maciczna absolutnie nie wolno ci stosować żadnych tabletek poronnych w tej sytuacji lekarz sam cię skieruje na zabieg usunięcia. Jesli to ciąża normalna to oczywiście mozesz zastosować arthrotec jeśli jesteś absolutnie tego pewna, że tak chcesz, ale po zabiegu obowiązkowa wizyta u lekarza i USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> ma ktoras z Was tabletko do odsprzedania


daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tam popros o pomoc pewne skuteczne srodki pomogly w 11 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art, zostały mi 2 ostatnie opakowania. Przesyłam zdjęcie recepty, wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia paczki jak i również preferuje odbiór osobisty. monroj@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam art, zostały mi 2 ostatnie opakowania. Przesyłam zdjęcie recepty, wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia paczki jak i również preferuje odbiór osobisty. monroj@onet.pl


zostawiłąm Ci wiadomość na mailu.Podzrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ufff urzad celny zabrze puscił dalej przesyłkę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;95531]Mam do sprzedania jedno opakowania Arthrotecu zakupionego w aptece. Sandra[/QUOT
napisalam na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napiszesz na e-mail sszuniewicz@wp.pl


skontaktowalam sie mailowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam juz to za soba jestem po udanym zabiegu srodki nabylam pod 508426708 srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wystarczylo 8. 4 mi zostalo jezeli ktoras potrzebuje moge oddac nie chce pieniedzy. 508426708 pewne sprawdzone zrodlo dziekuje i polecam


moge prosic o jakis kontakt do ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ma ktoras z Was tabletko do odsprzedania


ewanowak1940@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania 12 szt , płatne przy odbiorze po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.  Koszt  120zł . Moj mail:  
aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma na sprzedaż arthrotec ale nie za 300zł bo tyle nie mam owie3ka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam art, zostały mi 2 ostatnie opakowania. Przesyłam zdjęcie recepty, wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia paczki jak i również preferuje odbiór osobisty. monroj@onet.pl


 Wysłalam Email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udana kuracja arthrotekiem ale co z tego skoro mam tylko z tego powodu same problemy ciągłe stany zapalne dodatkowo łyżeczkowanie i jeszcze torbiele na jajnikach masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udana kuracja arthrotekiem ale co z tego skoro mam tylko z tego powodu same problemy ciągłe stany zapalne dodatkowo łyżeczkowanie i jeszcze torbiele na jajnikach masakra


dlatego polecamy zestaw, oczyszczanie po nim jest lepsze, ryzyko komplikacji i łyżeczkowania mniejsze , a co do torbieli, misoprostol nie powoduje torbieli, to raczej wina zawirowań hormonalnych w ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niestety nikt mi o tym szybciej nie powiedział ani nie czytałam zeby stosowac po 

dlatego polecamy zestaw, oczyszczanie po nim jest lepsze, ryzyko komplikacji i łyżeczkowania mniejsze , a co do torbieli, misoprostol nie powoduje torbieli, to raczej wina zawirowań hormonalnych w ciąży[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;95707]niestety nikt mi o tym szybciej nie powiedział ani nie czytałam zeby stosowac po 

mi też nikt nie powiedział, ale sama znalazłam i doczytałam, nie czekałam aż mi ktoś na tacy poda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli w raportach who piszą że ma być 2 tabletki co 3  godziny, to tak ma być. 
> Ty nie pytaj się nas, zrobisz jak będziesz uważała. 
> Jeśli masz 20 tabletek wybierz je do końca jeśli nic się nie będzie działo, albo rozłoż na dwie serie po 10 tabletek.  Nie musisz robić nie wiadomo jakiej przerwy w stosowaniu .
> Który masz dokładnie tydzień od daty ostatniej miesiączki?


Nietety prawie 18  :Frown:  wczoraj zdobylam tabletki .. to faktycznie zrobie tak jak pisza bo moge sobie zaszkodzic.. oby przebiegko w miare bez problenow i konplikacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w poniedziałek przyjełam arthrotec, za każdą dawką mnie "telepało " i wręcz rzucało z zimna itp. brzuch bolał taki tępy, kłujący ból, w pewnych momentach byłam aż ledwo przytomna. Nie przyglądałam się w skrzepy,ale było ich bardzo dużo. We wtorek rano bolał mnie jeszcze brzuch, ale już krwawirnie jest takie raczej standardowe dla miesiączki,tylko lekko brunatne. od czasu do czasu odczuwam mały dyskomfort brzucha. jak wy się czułyśice po?bo boję się że za dobrze się czuję, i się nie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> czy orientujecie się czy w 11. tygodniu jest sens zażycia arthrotecu? Czy da to efekt? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.


uwazam ze tylko taki tydzien ciazy jest najlepszy do tych tabletek ,jestem tydzien po poronieniu ,bylam w 13 tygodniu ,kiedy je wzięłam i to dopiero była akcja ,wczesniej brałam ,byl chyba 5 tydz ,nic nie ruszylo specjalnie ,kiedy poszłam do llekarza na wizytę po  lekkim krwawieniu ,z myślą że jest po wszystkim ,oznajmił mi że nie w moim przypadku ,to nie poronienie ,ciąża utrzymuje sie lecz jest zagrozona .Postanowiłam odczekac  i zrobiłam to w 13 tyg ,przeszłam normalny poród . Trzy razy po 4 tabletki co trzy godz ,pod język ,trzymać ok 20 min i rdzeń wypluć to co jest w jej środku,można tez przed zazyciem na pół  i odrazu wyjąć,bardzo są skuteczne i życzę powodzenia dziewczynom ,ktore muszą je wziąć .Jak coś mogę załatwić moj mail jowcia12@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w poniedziałek przyjełam arthrotec, za każdą dawką mnie "telepało " i wręcz rzucało z zimna itp. brzuch bolał taki tępy, kłujący ból, w pewnych momentach byłam aż ledwo przytomna. Nie przyglądałam się w skrzepy,ale było ich bardzo dużo. We wtorek rano bolał mnie jeszcze brzuch, ale już krwawirnie jest takie raczej standardowe dla miesiączki,tylko lekko brunatne. od czasu do czasu odczuwam mały dyskomfort brzucha. jak wy się czułyśice po?bo boję się że za dobrze się czuję, i się nie udało?


hej ,a który tydzień ciąży był?  ale tak czy tak musisz isc do lekarza na usg ,mogło nie zadziałac ,przeszłam to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwazam ze tylko taki tydzien ciazy jest najlepszy do tych tabletek ,jestem tydzien po poronieniu ,bylam w 13 tygodniu ,kiedy je wzięłam i to dopiero była akcja ,wczesniej brałam ,byl chyba 5 tydz ,nic nie ruszylo specjalnie ,kiedy poszłam do llekarza na wizytę po  lekkim krwawieniu ,z myślą że jest po wszystkim ,oznajmił mi że nie w moim przypadku ,to nie poronienie ,ciąża utrzymuje sie lecz jest zagrozona .Postanowiłam odczekac  i zrobiłam to w 13 tyg ,przeszłam normalny poród . Trzy razy po 4 tabletki co trzy godz ,pod język ,trzymać ok 20 min i rdzeń wypluć to co jest w jej środku,można tez przed zazyciem na pół  i odrazu wyjąć,bardzo są skuteczne i życzę powodzenia dziewczynom ,ktore muszą je wziąć .Jak coś mogę załatwić moj mail jowcia12@wp.pl


Juz nie przesadzaj z tym porodem. Plodzik w 13 tc ma kilka cm i wazy kilka gramow. Podczas porodu trzykilogramowe dziecko rozpycha Ci kości miednicy i masakruje cipke. Tez poronilam w 14 tc i nie porownalabym tego w ten sposób. Poza tym w 13 tc jest inne dawkowanie.  Gdybyś dawkowala jak trzeba, nie przebiegało by to tak gwałtownie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwazam ze tylko taki tydzien ciazy jest najlepszy do tych tabletek ,jestem tydzien po poronieniu ,bylam w 13 tygodniu ,kiedy je wzięłam i to dopiero była akcja ,wczesniej brałam ,byl chyba 5 tydz ,nic nie ruszylo specjalnie ,kiedy poszłam do llekarza na wizytę po  lekkim krwawieniu ,z myślą że jest po wszystkim ,oznajmił mi że nie w moim przypadku ,to nie poronienie ,ciąża utrzymuje sie lecz jest zagrozona .Postanowiłam odczekac  i zrobiłam to w 13 tyg ,przeszłam normalny poród . Trzy razy po 4 tabletki co trzy godz ,pod język ,trzymać ok 20 min i rdzeń wypluć to co jest w jej środku,można tez przed zazyciem na pół  i odrazu wyjąć,bardzo są skuteczne i życzę powodzenia dziewczynom ,ktore muszą je wziąć .Jak coś mogę załatwić moj mail jowcia12@wp.pl


Nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd i arthrotec pod językiem nie trzyma się 20 minut ale 30 minut !!! W tym wypadku to długość wchłaniania się tabletki przez śluzówkę jest bardzo istotna więc jak nie wiesz to się nie wypowiadaj. Tobie się udało a innej osobie moze się nie udać właśnie z tego powodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd i arthrotec pod językiem nie trzyma się 20 minut ale 30 minut !!! W tym wypadku to długość wchłaniania się tabletki przez śluzówkę jest bardzo istotna więc jak nie wiesz to się nie wypowiadaj. Tobie się udało a innej osobie moze się nie udać właśnie z tego powodu


zgadzam się jowcia nie wprowadzaj dziewczyn w błąd ja poroniłam z powodzeniem w 7 tyg dziewczyny nie czekajcie tak długo najbezpieczniej zrobić to do 12 tyg bo później jest inne dawkowanie pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zgadzam się jowcia nie wprowadzaj dziewczyn w błąd ja poroniłam z powodzeniem w 7 tyg dziewczyny nie czekajcie tak długo najbezpieczniej zrobić to do 12 tyg bo później jest inne dawkowanie pozdrawiam


To jest własnie najgorsze nie chce się takiej przeczytać jak prawidłowo dawkować arthrotec lub inne środki poronne, i potem wrzuca tu swoje bzdury. Nic dziwnego, że niektórym dziewczyną się nie udaje zabieg jak naczytają się tych głupot wypisywanych przez własnie takie kretynki. Zbieg powinno się wykonać jak najszybciej, a nie czekać tak długo. Jak dla mnie osoba, która dokonuje aborcji farmakologicznej w 17tc musi mieć nieźle najebane w mózgu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po aplikacji 3 x 4 tabletki dopochwowo wystąpiły tylko dreszcze biegunka krople krwi dosłownie krople i brązowa mas i tylko tyle co to oznacza ?  dodam że jestem w 6 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po aplikacji 3 x 4 tabletki dopochwowo wystąpiły tylko dreszcze biegunka krople krwi dosłownie krople i brązowa mas i tylko tyle co to oznacza ?  dodam że jestem w 6 tyg


Oznacza że się nie udało,  prawdopodobnie masz organizm odporny na misoprostol.  Potwierdzilas ciążę przez usg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

robiłam tylko test na usg nie byłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oznacza że się nie udało,  prawdopodobnie masz organizm odporny na misoprostol.  Potwierdzilas ciążę przez usg ?


mam jeszcze 10 tabletk może wziąść doustnie? czy lepiej iść na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> robiłam tylko test na usg nie byłam


Kobieto test nawet jeśli wystąpiło poronienie może wskazywać wynik pozytywny nawet do 4 tygodni po..wszytko zależy jak szybko spada poziom hormonu. Idź na USG a nie faszeruj się tabletkami bo moze się okazać róznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto test nawet jeśli wystąpiło poronienie może wskazywać wynik pozytywny nawet do 4 tygodni po..wszytko zależy jak szybko spada poziom hormonu. Idź na USG a nie faszeruj się tabletkami bo moze się okazać róznie


tylko nie miałam krwaienia tylko kila kropli i taką maś brązową dlatego myśłę że się nie udało?
inne objawy miałam dreszcze i biegunkę też ból brzucha i skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto test nawet jeśli wystąpiło poronienie może wskazywać wynik pozytywny nawet do 4 tygodni po..wszytko zależy jak szybko spada poziom hormonu. Idź na USG a nie faszeruj się tabletkami bo moze się okazać róznie


Ja miałam tak, ze nawet po 4 tyg. miałam wynik pozytywny, blada druga kreska na teście mimo, ze lekarz wykluczył ciąże na badaniu USG i doszło do poronienia. Przyczyna; po prostu zbyt wolno się oczyszczałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko nie miałam krwaienia tylko kila kropli i taką maś brązową dlatego myśłę że się nie udało?
> inne objawy miałam dreszcze i biegunkę też ból brzucha i skurcze


A w który to był tydzień??? Bo widzisz czasami w bardzo wczesnej ciąży u niektórych osób to tak właśnie moze wyglądać dlatego powtarzam kolejny raz tylko badanie USG...a poza tym tak moze być przy ciąży poza macicznej więc tym bardziej idź do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny. Zamówiłam zestaw z WHO wyslalam pieniadze ale nie dostalam zadnej odpowiedzi czy mi wysla tę paczkę czy nie. Kase wysłałam w poniedzialek i do dziś nie odezwali się wogule. Jestem w 5 tygodniu. Poradzcie co mam zrobić!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny. Zamówiłam zestaw z WHO wyslalam pieniadze ale nie dostalam zadnej odpowiedzi czy mi wysla tę paczkę czy nie. Kase wysłałam w poniedzialek i do dziś nie odezwali się wogule. Jestem w 5 tygodniu. Poradzcie co mam zrobić!


WHO nie wysyła paczek, to jest Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia.  Z jakiej strony zamówiłas przesyłkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdź na swojej skrzynce folder spam. 
Wysłałaś potwierdzenie dokonania przelewu? 
Bez tego możesz jeszcze z Tydzień czekać na odpowiedź nim zaksieguja pieniądze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w który to był tydzień??? Bo widzisz czasami w bardzo wczesnej ciąży u niektórych osób to tak właśnie moze wyglądać dlatego powtarzam kolejny raz tylko badanie USG...a poza tym tak moze być przy ciąży poza macicznej więc tym bardziej idź do lekarza.


jutro pójdę do lekarza i napiszę co powiedział  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny i pewny zestaw wczesnoporonny do 14 tygodnia, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Zestaw WOW - oryginał. Szczegóły jakapomocna@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jutro pójdę do lekarza i napiszę co powiedział


a jeszcze się zapytam czy myślicie że krwawienie jeszcze wystąpi robiłam zabieg dwa dni temu czy jak była tylko ta mas i trochę plamię to już raczej nie będzie krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WHO nie wysyła paczek, to jest Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia.  Z jakiej strony zamówiłas przesyłkę?


Hehe ale się uśmiałam  :Big Grin: Dobrze że nie zamówiła z WTO heheheheh
apropo zamawiania tych zestawów - mam kontakt do apteki prosto z Indii wysyłają mi właśnie paczuszkę za grosze kurierem  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: wystarczy popisać trochę maili i znać ang. nie muszę robić tego przez pośredników

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hehe ale się uśmiałam Dobrze że nie zamówiła z WTO heheheheh
> apropo zamawiania tych zestawów - mam kontakt do apteki prosto z Indii wysyłają mi właśnie paczuszkę za grosze kurierem wystarczy popisać trochę maili i znać ang. nie muszę robić tego przez pośredników


Haha a receptę krasnoludki Ci wystawiają. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hehe ale się uśmiałam Dobrze że nie zamówiła z WTO heheheheh
> apropo zamawiania tych zestawów - mam kontakt do apteki prosto z Indii wysyłają mi właśnie paczuszkę za grosze kurierem wystarczy popisać trochę maili i znać ang. nie muszę robić tego przez pośredników


Tych zestawów nie kupuje się w aptece. 
Są wydawane na receptę, wystawioną po konsultacji online przez lekarza który pracuje z wow...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tych zestawów nie kupuje się w aptece. 
> Są wydawane na receptę, wystawioną po konsultacji online przez lekarza który pracuje z wow...


Wydawane na receptę w Indiach? Czyli rozumiem, że lekarz z Holandii wysyła do Indii receptę i tam gdzieś (jak nie w aptece) ktoś wysyła je do Europy. Cóż - zobaczymy co przyjdzie. 30zł nie drogo nawet jak na oszustwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

annakubiak1940@o2.pl mam jedno opakowanie art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydawane na receptę w Indiach? Czyli rozumiem, że lekarz z Holandii wysyła do Indii receptę i tam gdzieś (jak nie w aptece) ktoś wysyła je do Europy. Cóż - zobaczymy co przyjdzie. 30zł nie drogo nawet jak na oszustwo


lekarz akurat jest z Austrii  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w który to był tydzień??? Bo widzisz czasami w bardzo wczesnej ciąży u niektórych osób to tak właśnie moze wyglądać dlatego powtarzam kolejny raz tylko badanie usg...a poza tym tak moze być przy ciąży poza macicznej więc tym bardziej idź do lekarza.


proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jeszcze się zapytam czy myślicie że krwawienie jeszcze wystąpi robiłam zabieg dwa dni temu czy jak była tylko ta mas i trochę plamię to już raczej nie będzie krwawienia?


o ten cytat chodziło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o ten cytat chodziło


a skąd możemy wiedzieć czy będziesz krwawić ? może tak , może nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydawane na receptę w Indiach? Czyli rozumiem, że lekarz z Holandii wysyła do Indii receptę i tam gdzieś (jak nie w aptece) ktoś wysyła je do Europy. Cóż - zobaczymy co przyjdzie. 30zł nie drogo nawet jak na oszustwo


Zbiorą te 30 zł od Parudziesieciu kobiet na świecie Dziennie... Wystarczy. 

Poza tym dla przeciętnego mieszkańca Indii 30 zł to tygodniowa stawka zywieniowa @)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Wczoraj wzięłam te tabletki dopochwowo i po kilku godzinach coś ze mnie wylecialo. Nie był to zwykły skrzep z krwi. Było to dość podłużne i w sumie przezroczyste a w jednym miejscu bordowe a wręcz czarne. Przekułam to patyczkiem i było twarde w każdym miejscu, to było jak taka żyłka. Czy to było łożysko? Proszę o odpowiedź. To dla mnie ważne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Wczoraj wzięłam  tabletki arthrotec dopochwowo i po kilku godzinach coś ze mnie wylecialo. Nie był to zwykły skrzep z krwi. Było to dość podłużne i w sumie przezroczyste a w jednym miejscu bordowe a wręcz czarne. Przekułam to patyczkiem i było twarde w każdym miejscu, to było jak taka żyłka. Czy to było łożysko? Proszę o odpowiedź. To dla mnie ważne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Wczoraj wzięłam  tabletki arthrotec dopochwowo i po kilku godzinach coś ze mnie wylecialo. Nie był to zwykły skrzep z krwi. Było to dość podłużne i w sumie przezroczyste a w jednym miejscu bordowe a wręcz czarne. Przekułam to patyczkiem i było twarde w każdym miejscu, to było jak taka żyłka. Czy to było łożysko? Proszę o odpowiedź. To dla mnie ważne!



a w którym jesteś tygodniu ? płód tez wypadł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zrobiłam dwa testy i wyszło że jestem w ciąży.Byłam dzisiaj u ginekologa i mówię mu że nie dostałam okres i jestem najprawdopodobniej w ciąży a on zrobił iść i przepisał luteine na wywołanie okresu .Jak za dwa tygodnie się nie pojawi to proszę przyjść. Jednak mam zamiar zrobić to co większość na tej stronie . Użyć Art w sobotę.Wiem że4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Zastanawiam się tylko czy mogę od razu wziąść przeciwbólowe -paracetamol Jestem mało odporna na ból i się tego najwięcej boję. Dodam że jestem w 5-7tygodniu i w ogóle czy to możliwe że na iść nie było jeszcze nic widać?

----------


## mirekwalczyk

Proszę nie mówcie o poronieniach. To wielka tragedia, to nie jest żadne okradzione mieszkanie czy auto to kradzież kolejnego Polaka lub Polki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miało być na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę nie mówcie o poronieniach. To wielka tragedia, to nie jest żadne okradzione mieszkanie czy auto to kradzież kolejnego Polaka lub Polki


dobrze się czujesz ? jak Ci się nie podoba, to nie właź i nie czytaj i nie przeszkadzaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec  nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, zrobiłam dwa testy i wyszło że jestem w ciąży.Byłam dzisiaj u ginekologa i mówię mu że nie dostałam okres i jestem najprawdopodobniej w ciąży a on zrobił iść i przepisał luteine na wywołanie okresu .Jak za dwa tygodnie się nie pojawi to proszę przyjść. Jednak mam zamiar zrobić to co większość na tej stronie . Użyć Art w sobotę.Wiem że4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Zastanawiam się tylko czy mogę od razu wziąść przeciwbólowe -paracetamol Jestem mało odporna na ból i się tego najwięcej boję. Dodam że jestem w 5-7tygodniu i w ogóle czy to możliwe że na iść nie było jeszcze nic widać?




Możesz przy tym brać od razu paracetamol  :Wink:  czytałam o tym to przy ten lek wgl nie zaszkodzi i pomoże bo wiadomo, że niektórych leków nie można mieszać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w którym jesteś tygodniu ? płód tez wypadł?



5-7. No właśnie nie wiem. Ale tak jak pisałam, wyleciało coś przezroczystego i na końcu było coś w stylu kulki czarnej. Na początku myślałam, że to może te tabletki w środku przyjęły taka postać ale później sprawdziłam palcem to tabletki się zproszkowały, więc to chyba nie tabletki. Nie wiem co mam teraz myśleć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5-7. No właśnie nie wiem. Ale tak jak pisałam, wyleciało coś przezroczystego i na końcu było coś w stylu kulki czarnej. Na początku myślałam, że to może te tabletki w środku przyjęły taka postać ale później sprawdziłam palcem to tabletki się zproszkowały, więc to chyba nie tabletki. Nie wiem co mam teraz myśleć.


łożysko zaczyna funkcjonować dopiero około 12 tygodnia i ma kształt raczej okrągły, jest zbite i na pewno nie przezroczyste. Jesli chcesz się przekonać czy się udało, zrób USG lub betaHCG dwa razy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz przy tym brać od razu paracetamol  czytałam o tym to przy ten lek wgl nie zaszkodzi i pomoże bo wiadomo, że niektórych leków nie można mieszać


Dzięki za odpowiedź A tak poza tym wszystkim to mam ogromnego stresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż art, 100% oryginalny z apteki, przesyłam zdjęcia recepty, wysyłam za pobraniem. Więcej info na monroj@onet.pl !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o odpowiedź


właśnie wróciłam od lekarza jest ciąża 5 tydzień i 1 dzień tak wyszło z usg więc może była za wcześnie na użycie art**** bo zabieg robiłam we wtorek to nawet nie był 5 tydzień tylko 4 i kilka dni.. jak myślicie poczekać tydzień i spróbować jeszcze raz piszą dziewczyny że art*** działa po 6 tygodniu co myśliście? mam jeszcze 10 tabletek
a tamtym razem było dopochwowo to był wtorek wieczór i na usg nie było widać tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> właśnie wróciłam od lekarza jest ciąża 5 tydzień i 1 dzień tak wyszło z usg więc może była za wcześnie na użycie art**** bo zabieg robiłam we wtorek to nawet nie był 5 tydzień tylko 4 i kilka dni.. jak myślicie poczekać tydzień i spróbować jeszcze raz piszą dziewczyny że art*** działa po 6 tygodniu co myśliście? mam jeszcze 10 tabletek
> a tamtym razem było dopochwowo to był wtorek wieczór i na usg nie było widać tabletek


dopochwowo bierze sie po 12 tyg .w poniedziałaek zażyj jeszcze raz 4tabletki pod język co 3 godz i trzymaj do rozpuszczenia pół godz ale będziesz potrzebowała 12 tabletek bo to trzeba 3 razy powtórzyć mnie sie udało byłam w 7 tyg powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> właśnie wróciłam od lekarza jest ciąża 5 tydzień i 1 dzień tak wyszło z usg więc może była za wcześnie na użycie art**** bo zabieg robiłam we wtorek to nawet nie był 5 tydzień tylko 4 i kilka dni.. jak myślicie poczekać tydzień i spróbować jeszcze raz piszą dziewczyny że art*** działa po 6 tygodniu co myśliście? mam jeszcze 10 tabletek
> a tamtym razem było dopochwowo to był wtorek wieczór i na usg nie było widać tabletek


Na USG nigdy tabletki nie będą widoczne. Resztki tabletek moze wykryć lekarz przy zwykłym badaniu zaraz po zabiegu. A co to arthrotecu to ja nie rozumiem co wy macie z tym aplikowaniem dopochwowo a potem się dziwicie że się nie udało...i w dodatku jak pisałam wcześniej ryzykowna metoda z uwagi na możliwość wykrycia przy badaniu. Powinno się brać tak, że każdą tabletkę trzeba delikatnie rozkroić nożem wyjąć twardy rdzeń czyki diklofenac który się wyrzuca bo on powoduje hamowanie skurczy. Resztę tabletek czyli 4 pod język na 30 min i pozostałość się połyka i tak co równe 3 godziny. Tak przeprowadzony zabieg ma duże szanse powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dopochwowo bierze sie po 12 tyg .w poniedziałaek zażyj jeszcze raz 4tabletki pod język co 3 godz i trzymaj do rozpuszczenia pół godz ale będziesz potrzebowała 12 tabletek bo to trzeba 3 razy powtórzyć mnie sie udało byłam w 7 tyg powodzenia


ja za pierwszym razie wziełam 12 tabletek (byłam w niecałym 5tyg) i nie pomogły, tydzień później 8 które mi zostały no i się udało. oczywiscie wszystkie tabletki pod język

----------


## sara1243

Witajcie dziewczyny, proszę pomóżcie i rozwieje moje wątpliwości. Wcoraz o 20 zaczęłam brać tabletki tak jak powinno się je przyjmować i do teraz zero krwawienia tylko przegrodę skurcze i biegunka. Jest jeszcze coś. Mój brzuch stał się strasznie twardy - boli niemiłosiernie.  Podkreślam ze był to 12 tyg. Myślicie że się nie udało? Szczerze mam taką nadzieję.  Czy może jeszcze czekać na krwawienie? Czy może to się jeszcze wszystko zacząć? Proszę o normalne odpowiedzi, bez złośliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26@interia.pl, oszustka!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nowa26@interia.pl, oszustka!!!!


czemu oszustka ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny, proszę pomóżcie i rozwieje moje wątpliwości. Wcoraz o 20 zaczęłam brać tabletki tak jak powinno się je przyjmować i do teraz zero krwawienia tylko przegrodę skurcze i biegunka. Jest jeszcze coś. Mój brzuch stał się strasznie twardy - boli niemiłosiernie.  Podkreślam ze był to 12 tyg. Myślicie że się nie udało? Szczerze mam taką nadzieję.  Czy może jeszcze czekać na krwawienie? Czy może to się jeszcze wszystko zacząć? Proszę o normalne odpowiedzi, bez złośliwości.


Nie rozumiem twojego postu...Sorry, ale naucz się pisać ze zrozumieniem. wzięłaś tabletki - to miało się udać czy nie???? Jak je wzięłaś to z myślą o usunięciu, potem masz nadzieje ze się nie udało, potem pytasz czy się rozkręci. Moja odpowiedź brzmi - zmień dealera, albo wróć do szkoły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny, proszę pomóżcie i rozwieje moje wątpliwości. Wcoraz o 20 zaczęłam brać tabletki tak jak powinno się je przyjmować i do teraz zero krwawienia tylko przegrodę skurcze i biegunka. Jest jeszcze coś. Mój brzuch stał się strasznie twardy - boli niemiłosiernie.  Podkreślam ze był to 12 tyg. Myślicie że się nie udało? Szczerze mam taką nadzieję.  Czy może jeszcze czekać na krwawienie? Czy może to się jeszcze wszystko zacząć? Proszę o normalne odpowiedzi, bez złośliwości.


Pewnie się nie udało - dziecko tylko będzie chore, ale dasz radę wychować (ps co za ciemnogród pisze bez zrozumienia) O_o

----------


## sara1243

Super Dzieki wielkie.po prostu nie glazura to dla mnie łatwa decyzja.zrobiłam to pod presją faceta, i targ aja mną sprzeczne emocje. Z jednej strony chciałam usunąć i wieść bezproblemowe życie dalej a z drugiej gdyby się nie powiodło to tez nie Byłabym załamana i nnp.nie oddawala dziecka. Wkoncu próbowałam usunac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super Dzieki wielkie.po prostu nie glazura to dla mnie łatwa decyzja.zrobiłam to pod presją faceta, i targ aja mną sprzeczne emocje. Z jednej strony chciałam usunąć i wieść bezproblemowe życie dalej a z drugiej gdyby się nie powiodło to tez nie Byłabym załamana i nnp.nie oddawala dziecka. Wkoncu próbowałam usunac.


Nigdy nic się nie robi pod niczyją presją. Chcesz mieć dziecko to je miej, a on ma gówno do powiedzenia natomiast odpowiedzialnosci nie uniknie. Skoro nie chciał być ojcem to mógł sobie ch...ja na supeł zawiązać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super Dzieki wielkie.po prostu nie glazura to dla mnie łatwa decyzja.zrobiłam to pod presją faceta, i targ aja mną sprzeczne emocje. Z jednej strony chciałam usunąć i wieść bezproblemowe życie dalej a z drugiej gdyby się nie powiodło to tez nie Byłabym załamana i nnp.nie oddawala dziecka. Wkoncu próbowałam usunac.


Ty się tak nie ciesz bo nawet jak ci się nie udało to mogły zajść nieodwracalne zmiany w płodzie - np dziecko będzie niepełnosprawne umysłowo, ruchowo, czy nawet może już płód obumarł. Lepiej idź do lekarza i się przyznaj co zrobiłaś żeby skierował ciebie na badania. najlepiej usg 7d

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam niewykorzystany oryginalny zestaw z wow za 400 zl osobiscie lub przesylka moge wyslac zdjecia 
dingo.86@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam niewykorzystany oryginalny zestaw z wow za 400 zl osobiscie lub przesylka moge wyslac zdjecia 
> dingo.86@wp.pl


Ty se mózg załatw. Z wow można dostać za 300zł deklu a nie za 400. Boże co za śmiecie chodzą po tym świecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty się tak nie ciesz bo nawet jak ci się nie udało to mogły zajść nieodwracalne zmiany w płodzie - np dziecko będzie niepełnosprawne umysłowo, ruchowo, czy nawet może już płód obumarł. Lepiej idź do lekarza i się przyznaj co zrobiłaś żeby skierował ciebie na badania. najlepiej usg 7d


Ty nie pierdole bo już Ci musze tak napisać! !! Nie musi się przyznawać niech idzie do lekarza i powie ze coś się z nią dzieje ze ja brzuch boli itd...niech ją zbada. Jeśli coś z dzieckiem nie tak to i tak wyjdzie to przy badaniu. Natomiast jak się przyzna do brania tabletek to będzie mieć kłopoty ona a może jeść ze jej partner.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty nie pierdole bo już Ci musze tak napisać! !! Nie musi się przyznawać niech idzie do lekarza i powie ze coś się z nią dzieje ze ja brzuch boli itd...niech ją zbada. Jeśli coś z dzieckiem nie tak to i tak wyjdzie to przy badaniu. Natomiast jak się przyzna do brania tabletek to będzie mieć kłopoty ona a może jeść ze jej partner.


Widzę, że poziom pisania jest taki sam jak osoby której bronisz - czyli to ta jedna i ta sama osoba, albo mamy taki ciemnogród w Polsce. Lepiej się nie rozmnażaj - im mniej takich tępot w Polsce tym lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

forum jest po to żeby sobie pomagać a nie obrażać na wzajem kobietki wrzućcie na luz :Smile:

----------


## sara1243

Dobra daruje sobie. Żałuję że tu napisałam. 
I nie jestem żaden ciemno gród po prostu jak się jest w trudnej sytuacji pisze się tak a nie inaczej.
Bywajcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja cię rozumiem nie potępiam to są bardzo trudne decyzję.
Mam nadzieje że skończy się dla ciebie szczęśliwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty se mózg załatw. Z wow można dostać za 300zł deklu a nie za 400. Boże co za śmiecie chodzą po tym świecie.


jak ktos potrzebuje szybko i nie moze czekac 14 dni to kupi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nowa26@interia.pl, oszustka!!!!


czemu ją oczerniasz ja kupiłam i wszystko ok z możliwością sprawdzenia wysyła polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak ktos potrzebuje szybko i nie mozamętu
> 
> 
> 14 dni to kupi


Zestawy docierają juz znów szybko, w 6-10 dni, więc nie wprowadzaj zametu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja prawie znalazłam się na tamtym świecie przez ten lek, a skutki przyjęcia go odczuwam do dzisiaj. Nie będę pisała żebyście tego nie robiły ale nie warto. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestawy docierają juz znów szybko, w 6-10 dni, więc nie wprowadzaj zametu


ktos potrzebuje szybko to kupi koniec tematu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W jaki sposób można tanio i szybko zdobyć te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jaki sposób można tanio i szybko zdobyć te tabletki?


w aptece, jak pochodzisz i dostaniesz ale z samym arthrotekiem akcja nie zawsze się udaje, albo zestaw poronny na womenhelp org, jak poprosisz o obniżenie darowizny , przesyłka około tygodnia, zestaw ma ponad 97% skuteczności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na stronie womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę, że poziom pisania jest taki sam jak osoby której bronisz - czyli to ta jedna i ta sama osoba, albo mamy taki ciemnogród w Polsce. Lepiej się nie rozmnażaj - im mniej takich tępot w Polsce tym lepiej.


Za nim zaczniesz wyzywać ludzi i używać swojego modnego pojęcia ciemnogród to wiedz, że nie każdy pisze z komputera tak jak ty, ale np ze telefonu i przy pisaniu słowa same się dodają. Czasem zdanie lub słowo może się nadpisać bez sensu itd. Jeśli kiedyś pozbędziesz się swojej zabytkowej cegówki i kupisz sobie lepszy telefon to będziesz wiedzieć cimnogrodzie czy jakoś tak. A tak na marginesie oświecona kretynko to po co bez sensu wstawiasz te myśliniki? Wymyśliłaś nową gramatykę, czy o co chodzi? Paniusiu po gimnazjum.
Ps: Mam nadzieje, że w twojej wiosce nie namnożyło się więcej takich ciemnych jak ty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie kupowalyscie art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ile kosztują kiedy zamawia się je z tej strony?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile kosztują kiedy zamawia się je z tej strony?


Standardowo darowizna wynosi 75€, można prosić o obniżenie jeśli jest się w trudnej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chce wziąść Art dzisiaj zaraz ale bardzo się boję Stres jest ogromny Pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd wzielas tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabym się dowiedzieć ile tak około kosztują już po tej darowiźnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam telefonicznie paczkę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia paczki 12 Art kosztowało180 zł Przesyłka była za drugi dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Numer to 531-482-873

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chciałaś próbować kupić je w aptece? W którym jesteś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie wzięłam pierwszą dawkę szczypie w język i aż ze strachu to mną trzęsie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbowałam ale z wszystkich mnie odsylali z kwitkiem że potrzebna recepta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5-7 tydzień Tyko jak byłam na usg to nic nie było widać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój mąż ma dzisiaj spróbować w aptece wcisnąć im, ze potrzebuje ich dla babci. Może jemu się uda... Mamy już jedno dziecko, które urodziłam w wieku 19 lat. Teraz ledwie zaczęłam 20, po tym okresie miałam brać tabletki, ale okresu już nie miałam.. boję się tych tabletek, ale nie mamy innego wyjścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam już jedno dziecko ale jestem starszą od Ciebie Fajnie że mąż jest z Tobą Mój partner nie stery nie może Ale mną trzęsie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze dostałam biegunki ale już wzięłam coś na nią Oprócz biegunki i dreszczy nic się nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo się boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałabym się dowiedzieć ile tak około kosztują już po tej darowiźnie...


to zależy na jakie obniżenie zgodzą sie Womenki, może to być np 20 euro, albo 60, to Ty masz wyjść z propozycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś do sprzedania te tabletki za jakąś niedużą kwote?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania art - prosto z apteki, 100% pewności, możliwośc wysyłki kurierem z sprawdzeniem zawartości a także odbiór osobisty. monroj@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie o 7 rano brałam pierwszą dawkę wystąpiły tylko dreszcze i biegunka Na biegunkę wzięłam lek i nic się nie dzieje może trochę bolą mnie plecy na dole i odrobinę brzuch jak przy zbliżającej się miesiące Za chwilę drugą dawkę Nawy zaczęłam trochę sprzątać bo czytałam że ruch pomaga Pomóżcie bo stres jest ogromny Jest to 5-7 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię oryginalny zestaw z WOW czy tam WHW.  Jeżeli ktoś ma i nie wykorzystał proszę pisać na maila pyetuh91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zamówiony zestaw WOW naprawdę dociera do zainteresowanej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zamówiony zestaw WOW naprawdę dociera do zainteresowanej?


Jeśli nie jest zamówiony do niebezpiecznego województwa to zawsze docieraja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Woj. Mazowieckie należy do tych niebezpiecznych czy nie? Ile trzeba czekać na paczkę i co jeżeli urząd celny ja zatrzyma? Trzeba się jakoś tlumaczyc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Woj. Mazowieckie należy do tych niebezpiecznych czy nie? Ile trzeba czekać na paczkę i co jeżeli urząd celny ja zatrzyma? Trzeba się jakoś tlumaczyc?


niebezpieczne sa lubelskie, kuj-pom, pomorskie, warm-maz i wlkp, reszta jest bezpieczna. W stolicy w ogóle nie zatrzymują, na paczke czeka się od 6-14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niebezpieczne sa lubelskie, kuj-pom, pomorskie, warm-maz i wlkp, reszta jest bezpieczna. W stolicy w ogóle nie zatrzymują, na paczke czeka się od 6-14 dni


przepraszam, miało być LUBUSKIE, NIE lubelskie ! lubelskie jest jak najbardziej bezpieczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeśli już zatrzymają to co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niewykorzystany zestaw sprzedam oryginalny 1 + 8 
dingo.86@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli już zatrzymają to co wtedy?


wtedy tlumaczysz sie na policji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczęło boleć wzięła paracetamol Nie zaszkodzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczęło boleć wzięła paracetamol Nie zaszkodzi?


nie zaszkodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie zaszkodzi


Dzięki wielkie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli już zatrzymają to co wtedy?


to nie zamawiaj do niebezpiecznego województwa, to nie zatrzymają, w czym problem ? zamów do bezpiecznego i przekieruj paczkę, ja tak robiłam, opis jak to zrobić znalazłam na maszwybor net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jest któraś zainteresowana to mam na sprzedanie tabletki z apteki , wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zwartości . Mój mail: aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy komuś zostały niewykorzystane? Pilnie kupię zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest tu ktoś kto zamówił ten zestaw z WOW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy komuś zostały niewykorzystane? Pilnie kupię zestaw.


Prosze pisać dingo.86@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest tu ktoś kto zamówił ten zestaw z WOW?


Tak jestem a w czym mogę Ci pomóc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mogłabym Panią zaprosić na priv? Proszę podać mi swój e-mail a ja napiszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie.

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Wow ( 1 x Mifepriston , 12 x Misoprostol ) . Zamówiłam i zapłąciłam dotacje w pełnej wysokości 90E ale paczka dopiero przyszła po 4 tygodniach a ja nie mogłam tak długo czekać i odkupiłam od innej dziewczyny taki zestaw z Wow. Chce tylko odzyskac z tego pieniadze a nie zarabiać. Zainteresowanym moge wysłać zdjecia oryginalnej koperty w której przyszły i dokładne zdjecia blistrów leku. Cena 380zł w cenie wysyłka kurierem. Zainteresowane prosze pisac na bartek_9991@wp.pl. W małopolsce możemy sie gdzies umówić na odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie.
> 
> Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Wow ( 1 x Mifepriston , 12 x Misoprostol ) . Zamówiłam i zapłąciłam dotacje w pełnej wysokości 90E ale paczka dopiero przyszła po 4 tygodniach a ja nie mogłam tak długo czekać i odkupiłam od innej dziewczyny taki zestaw z Wow. Chce tylko odzyskac z tego pieniadze a nie zarabiać. Zainteresowanym moge wysłać zdjecia oryginalnej koperty w której przyszły i dokładne zdjecia blistrów leku. Cena 380zł w cenie wysyłka kurierem. Zainteresowane prosze pisac na bartek_9991@wp.pl. W małopolsce możemy sie gdzies umówić na odbiór osobisty.


boże co za bzdura ! oszuście dowiedz się najpierw z czego się składa oryginalny zestaw, a potem wciskaj kit !!! nie bierzcie od niego absolutnie!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mogłabym Panią zaprosić na priv? Proszę podać mi swój e-mail a ja napiszę.


onawowona@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> boże co za bzdura ! oszuście dowiedz się najpierw z czego się składa oryginalny zestaw, a potem wciskaj kit !!! nie bierzcie od niego absolutnie!!!


Kobieto ciemna najpierw doucz sie jak sie dawkuje przy ciąży do 12 tygodnia ... a potem pisz ze ktos jest oszustem. Gdybys była douczona a nie tłumokiem który umie tylko głupoty wypisywac na forach to wiedziała bys ze do 9tyg bierze sie 1 + 8 ( 4+4 co 3 godz. ) a pomiedzy 9 a 12 tygodniem (4+4+4 ) . Mam zdjecia oryginalnego zesatwu z kopertą opieczętowaną która przyszła z indii poczta lotniczą ... wiesz przynajmniej matołku jakiego koloru jest koperta w jakiej przesyłają womenki tabletki ??? ... nie utrudniaj innym tej i tak trudnej sprawy ... idz plewić grządki , może w tym jestes lepsza ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za chwilę trzecią dawką a tu nic Tylko dreszcze i biegunka no i przez chwilę bolał brzuch teraz znowu nic Jestem załamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto ciemna najpierw doucz sie jak sie dawkuje przy ciąży do 12 tygodnia ... a potem pisz ze ktos jest oszustem. Gdybys była douczona a nie tłumokiem który umie tylko głupoty wypisywac na forach to wiedziała bys ze do 9tyg bierze sie 1 + 8 ( 4+4 co 3 godz. ) a pomiedzy 9 a 12 tygodniem (4+4+4 ) . Mam zdjecia oryginalnego zesatwu z kopertą opieczętowaną która przyszła z indii poczta lotniczą ... wiesz przynajmniej matołku jakiego koloru jest koperta w jakiej przesyłają womenki tabletki ??? ... nie utrudniaj innym tej i tak trudnej sprawy ... idz plewić grządki , może w tym jestes lepsza ..


bzdury bzdury , bzdury ...nie czytajcie go ! Womenki wysyłają jeden zestaw niezależnie od wieku ciąży ! i dawkuje się 4+2 do 12 tc, a powyżej 4+2+2, a kopertę to ja też mam w domu, zieloną i co z tego skoro zestaw już dawno zużyłam ?? to że dołożysz 12 arthroteków do oryginalnej koperty z Wow i do tego jakiś tran czy inny badziew, nie oznacza automatycznie, ze one staną się zestawem....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Głupia jestes i tyle ... a co jeszcze jest dołączone do zestawu w środku - wydruk z danymi i nazwiskiem lekarza i dawkowanie matołku.... Jak traktujesz dziewczyny jak idiotki to rób tak dalej ..... mam oryginalne opakowanie i oryginalne blistry i oryginalne opakowanie leku .... arthrotec jest mniej skuteczny i dlatego nie chciałam go brac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Głupia jestes i tyle ... a co jeszcze jest dołączone do zestawu w środku - wydruk z danymi i nazwiskiem lekarza i dawkowanie matołku.... Jak traktujesz dziewczyny jak idiotki to rób tak dalej ..... mam oryginalne opakowanie i oryginalne blistry i oryginalne opakowanie leku .... arthrotec jest mniej skuteczny i dlatego nie chciałam go brac


proszę o zdjęcia na oanwowona@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przepraszam literówka onawowona@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec 12 szt. oryginalny, zakupiony na receptę w aptece w tym tygodniu. niska cena, można się dogadać  :Smile:  jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma problemu - wysłałam jeszcze raz . Może w końcu ta idiotka co pisała powyżej sie zamknie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie.
> 
> Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Wow ( 1 x Mifepriston , 12 x Misoprostol ) . Zamówiłam i zapłąciłam dotacje w pełnej wysokości 90E ale paczka dopiero przyszła po 4 tygodniach a ja nie mogłam tak długo czekać i odkupiłam od innej dziewczyny taki zestaw z Wow. Chce tylko odzyskac z tego pieniadze a nie zarabiać. Zainteresowanym moge wysłać zdjecia oryginalnej koperty w której przyszły i dokładne zdjecia blistrów leku. Cena 380zł w cenie wysyłka kurierem. Zainteresowane prosze pisac na bartek_9991@wp.pl. W małopolsce możemy sie gdzies umówić na odbiór osobisty.


doczekam sie w koncu zdjec? 2 razy pisalam na poczte i nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> doczekam sie w koncu zdjec? 2 razy pisalam na poczte i nic


podaj mail kobieto oficjalnie tutaj to Ci wyśle a nie kłam że cos wysyłałaś ... to jest jakas paranoja albo banda oszustów opanowała to forum ..... ale moherowe berety które utrudniają to co chcemy zrobić bo mamy do tego prawo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podaj mail kobieto oficjalnie tutaj to Ci wyśle a nie kłam że cos wysyłałaś ... to jest jakas paranoja albo banda oszustów opanowała to forum ..... ale moherowe berety które utrudniają to co chcemy zrobić bo mamy do tego prawo


jaja se robisz czlowieku ? podales adres email na ktory 2 razy wyslalam prosbe o zdjecia i co ? ciezko odeslac zdjecia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spokojnie oszustko ... podaj oficjalnie tu swój mail a ja wysle Ci zdjecia ... boisz sie czegos ? moherowy berecie albo handlarzu Arthroteckiem ??? psuje Ci interesy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

teraz dostałam maila od martyna***** i sofferenze**** - juz odsyłam zdjęcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spokojnie oszustko ... podaj oficjalnie tu swój mail a ja wysle Ci zdjecia ... boisz sie czegos ? moherowy berecie albo handlarzu Arthroteckiem ??? psuje Ci interesy ?


chyna nie do mnie mowisz. ja nie handluje ja napisalam o zdjecia do tego ktory twierdzi ze ma zestaw 1 + 12 i nie odpisuje ta osoba 2 razy juz napisalam wiec chyba jest oszustem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

adamsz***** zdjecie poszło tez do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyna nie do mnie mowisz. ja nie handluje ja napisalam o zdjecia do tego ktory twierdzi ze ma zestaw 1 + 12 i nie odpisuje ta osoba 2 razy juz napisalam wiec chyba jest oszustem


napisz tu oficjalnie swojego maila to wyśle to zdjęcie - co wiecej na zdjeciu bedzie dokładna recepta od lekarza który wypisuje dla Womenek zestawy leków GDZIE JAK BYK WIDNIEJE - 12 tablets ...a w sumie co mi szkodzi , nie mam nic do ukrycia .... wkleje tu fragment zdjecia - specjalanie pomniejszone i wyciete zeby jakis oszust nie mogl sie nim poslugiwac
Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - aaa2c8844d2de.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

INFORMUJE, że do zdjęcia mojego zestawu które wysłałam do osób proszących o nie wkleiłam kilka razy mojego maila bartek_9991@wp.pl ... żeby przypadkiem jakiemus oszustowi podszywającemu sie pod potrzebującą dziewczynę nie przyszło do głowy posługiwaniem sie tym zdjęciem jako swoim... mam tylko jeden taki zestaw wiec jak ktos naprawde potrzebuje to prosze pisac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Załamana jestem po trzeciej dawce i nic po pierwszych dwuch tylko dreszcze i biegunkę pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz tu oficjalnie swojego maila to wyśle to zdjęcie - co wiecej na zdjeciu bedzie dokładna recepta od lekarza który wypisuje dla Womenek zestawy leków GDZIE JAK BYK WIDNIEJE - 12 tablets ...a w sumie co mi szkodzi , nie mam nic do ukrycia .... wkleje tu fragment zdjecia - specjalanie pomniejszone i wyciete zeby jakis oszust nie mogl sie nim poslugiwac
> Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - aaa2c8844d2de.jpg


tak ? to prosze o zdjecie tej recepty na 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobieto masz linka do tego zdjecia w tym co cytujesz - ogarnij sie ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze o zdjecia recepty na 12 na 
magdawm708@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto masz linka do tego zdjecia w tym co cytujesz - ogarnij sie ...


czlowieku 3 zdania to kazdy sobie moze wydrukowac....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Recepta tez jest wydrukowana na drukarce mądralo a nie na żadnym druku ścisłego zarachowania - może pokażesz otwarcie wszystkim swoje opakowanie bo pisałaś ze masz takie i recepte to porównamy - pisać pierdoły każdy potrafi bo to nic nie kosztuje i jest anonimowy - ty nawet swojego maila nie podajesz ... wiec kto tu ma cos do ukrycia ?  Pewnie juz wyrzuciłaś swoje okaze sie zaraz ...  :Smile:  idz gdzie indziej trolować ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Recepta tez jest wydrukowana na drukarce mądralo a nie na żadnym druku ścisłego zarachowania - może pokażesz otwarcie wszystkim swoje opakowanie bo pisałaś ze masz takie i recepte to porównamy - pisać pierdoły każdy potrafi bo to nic nie kosztuje i jest anonimowy - ty nawet swojego maila nie podajesz ... wiec kto tu ma cos do ukrycia ?  Pewnie juz wyrzuciłaś swoje okaze sie zaraz ...  idz gdzie indziej trolować ...


masz jakas schizofrenie chyba gosciu moj mail jest podany wyzej ja nic nie mam widze myla ci sie juz klamstwa nadal nie wyslales zdjec recepty juz sie nie bede prosic bo jestes oszustem jak nic ciekawe skad masz 12 jak wysylaja 8 oszuscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodatkowo jestes bardzo niemilym oszustem....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Załamana jestem po trzeciej dawce i nic po pierwszych dwuch tylko dreszcze i biegunkę pomóżcie


Uspokoj sie kobieto. Na kazdego dziala inaczej. U mnie bylo 12 godzinne opoznienie zanim cokolwiek poczulam. Tabletki bralam dopochwowo bo doustnie na mnie nic nie dziala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po zastosowaniu zestawu z WOW trzeba się zgłosić na lyzeczkowanie? Jestem w 7 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> masz jakas schizofrenie chyba gosciu moj mail jest podany wyzej ja nic nie mam widze myla ci sie juz klamstwa nadal nie wyslales zdjec recepty juz sie nie bede prosic bo jestes oszustem jak nic ciekawe skad masz 12 jak wysylaja 8 oszuscie


Gdzie wyżej jest Twoj mail "wciszkaczu Arthrotecu" ? No skąd miałabyś wiedziec jak wygląda zestaw z Wow jak Ty wciskasz ludziom arthrotec z 3 różnych kont pocztowych  :Smile:  Boisz sie ze stracisz jednego klienta bo mu odsprzedam zestaw z Wow ? Gdybys miała troche oleju w głowie to zadzwoniła byś do konsultantek Wow i dopytała bo tak to sie błaźnisz i udajesz obrończynie a tak naprawda to podejrzewam ze po drugiej stronie siedzi sfrustrowany facet i opycha dziewczynom arthrotec z lewych recept od znajomego  :Smile:  . Nie marwt sie odsprzedam tylko ten swój zestaw i juz mnie tu nie ma ... nie bede Ci psuł handelku ... wracam do normalnego życia i chce jak najszybciej o tym zapomniec  :Smile:  ... a Tobie życze dużo zdrowia mimowszystko  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Martyna S zdjecia poszły jak sobie życzyłas ....z obustron blistry na tle dzisiejszej strony onet.pl  :Smile:  dziewczyny normalnie jak szpiedzy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie wyżej jest Twoj mail "wciszkaczu Arthrotecu" ? No skąd miałabyś wiedziec jak wygląda zestaw z Wow jak Ty wciskasz ludziom arthrotec z 3 różnych kont pocztowych  Boisz sie ze stracisz jednego klienta bo mu odsprzedam zestaw z Wow ? Gdybys miała troche oleju w głowie to zadzwoniła byś do konsultantek Wow i dopytała bo tak to sie błaźnisz i udajesz obrończynie a tak naprawda to podejrzewam ze po drugiej stronie siedzi sfrustrowany facet i opycha dziewczynom arthrotec z lewych recept od znajomego  . Nie marwt sie odsprzedam tylko ten swój zestaw i juz mnie tu nie ma ... nie bede Ci psuł handelku ... wracam do normalnego życia i chce jak najszybciej o tym zapomniec  ... a Tobie życze dużo zdrowia mimowszystko


jebnij sie w leb idiotko jak nie umiesz czytac. jA NICZYM nie handluje. prosilam cie l zdjecia i moj mail jest wyzej boze co z debilka czytac nie umie i jeszcze wyzywa wez sie idz lecz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja juz zdrowa jestem  :Smile:  ... z Tobą gorzej :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Martyna S zdjecia poszły jak sobie życzyłas ....z obustron blistry na tle dzisiejszej strony onet.pl  dziewczyny normalnie jak szpiedzy


musisz tu  pisac do kogo wysylasz ? moze jeszcze czyjes dane podaj. jak komus wysylasz to dostanie ta osoba nie musisz o tym pisac tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja juz zdrowa jestem  ... z Tobą gorzej :/


jakos nie widac. nie wiem w czym masz problem ale sie ogarnij !! ja nic nie handluje chcialam tylko zdjecie ktorego nie mam do tej pory.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żadnych danych oprócz maila nie mam wiec spokojna Twoja rozczochrana  :Smile:  wpisuje bo są tu idiotki które mnie posądzają o oszustwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> żadnych danych oprócz maila nie mam wiec spokojna Twoja rozczochrana  wpisuje bo są tu idiotki które mnie posądzają o oszustwo


widac maja ku temu powody

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakos nie widac. nie wiem w czym masz problem ale sie ogarnij !! ja nic nie handluje chcialam tylko zdjecie ktorego nie mam do tej pory.


kobieto wyloguj sie do życia .... patrz jaka piękna pogoda ... idz odpocznij i łyknij cos na uspokojenie bo samo może nie przejść... jak nie masz problemu z niechcianą ciążą to nie przeszkadzaj innym rozwiązać tego problemu. Powtórze to po raz ostatni - może dotrze to Twojej łepetynki - otrzymałam zestaw 1+12 a nie 1+8 bo byłam po 11 tgc - nie jestem lekarzem, to lekarz od Womenek to przepisał - jak ktoś nie bedzie chciał to weźmie 1+8 - ja nikomu nie zabronie i prosze nie rób ze mnie wielbłąda bo nim nie jestem. Juz wysyłam dziewczynom zdjecia obu stron blistrów na tle dzisijszej strony onet.pl ... wiem ze one sie też boją żeby nie dac sie naciąć na jakies gówno które nie działa , sama sie bałam jak kupowałam ten zestaw .. odebrałam go osobiście ... rozumiem ich obawy i dlatego teraz zamiast siedziec w słoneczku na grillu robie te zwariowane fotki .... ale juz dość ... ide troche pożyć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kobieto wyloguj sie do życia .... patrz jaka piękna pogoda ... idz odpocznij i łyknij cos na uspokojenie bo samo może nie przejść... jak nie masz problemu z niechcianą ciążą to nie przeszkadzaj innym rozwiązać tego problemu. Powtórze to po raz ostatni - może dotrze to Twojej łepetynki - otrzymałam zestaw 1+12 a nie 1+8 bo byłam po 11 tgc - nie jestem lekarzem, to lekarz od Womenek to przepisał - jak ktoś nie bedzie chciał to weźmie 1+8 - ja nikomu nie zabronie i prosze nie rób ze mnie wielbłąda bo nim nie jestem. Juz wysyłam dziewczynom zdjecia obu stron blistrów na tle dzisijszej strony onet.pl ... wiem ze one sie też boją żeby nie dac sie naciąć na jakies gówno które nie działa , sama sie bałam jak kupowałam ten zestaw .. odebrałam go osobiście ... rozumiem ich obawy i dlatego teraz zamiast siedziec w słoneczku na grillu robie te zwariowane fotki .... ale juz dość ... ide troche pożyć


fascynujaca historia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie z apteki   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem Magda, jestem w 2 tygodniu ciąży, potrzebuje pomocy co do dawkowania i czy pod jezyk czy do pochwy, plus potrzebowabym jakiegoś zrodla, moza macie na sprzedaz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma na sprzedaż tabletki max za 100zl???jestem w ciężkiej sytuacji i nie mam więcej owie3ka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem Magda, jestem w 2 tygodniu ciąży, potrzebuje pomocy co do dawkowania i czy pod jezyk czy do pochwy, plus potrzebowabym jakiegoś zrodla, moza macie na sprzedaz?


a jaka masz pewnosc ze w ogole jestes  w tak wczesnej ciazy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ua jaka masz pewnosc ze w ogole jestes  w tak wczesnej ciazy ?


 Ostatni raz robilismy to dokładnie  2 tygodnie temu, okres sie spóźnia juz tydzien, także wysoka pewność, proszę o pomoc!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatni raz robilismy to dokładnie  2 tygodnie temu, okres sie spóźnia juz tydzien, także wysoka pewność, proszę o pomoc!


moze wcale nie jestes w ciazy zrob test najpierw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatni raz robilismy to dokładnie  2 tygodnie temu, okres sie spóźnia juz tydzien, także wysoka pewność, proszę o pomoc!


ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki....a nie od zapłodnienia, bo nigdy nie wiesz kiedy do niego doszło, jak długo plemniki wędrowały do jaja, więc jesteś pewnie w około 5 tc, ale NA BOGA !  zróbże test najpierw!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki....a nie od zapłodnienia, bo nigdy nie wiesz kiedy do niego doszło, jak długo plemniki wędrowały do jaja, więc jesteś pewnie w około 5 tc, ale NA BOGA !  zróbże test najpierw!


Koleżanko, akurat jesli juz w ciazy jestem to nie więcej niz 2 tydzień gdyz vaginalny sex uprawiamy bardzo zadko, praktycznie raz na kilka miesiecy a miesiaczka zawsze byla normalnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jest ważne kiedy uprawialas sex waginalny. Ciążę po prostu tak się liczy... Wszędzie.  U ginekologa, w Women on web gdy zamawiasz leki. 
Aborcja farmakologiczna jest skuteczna i bezpieczna do 9 tygodnia licząc od daty OSTATNIEJ MIESIĄCZKI.  

I wątpię by moja koleżanka od posta wyżej była twtwoją koleżanką  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę was, napiszcie, doradźcie mi na te chwile chociaż jakie misialabym dawkowanie ustalić tego arthotecu i jaka droga przyjmować, ciąża nie więcej jak 2 tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawkowanie takie jak dla wszystkich, czy to w pierwszym tygodniu czy w 11,o któryM walkowane jest w kółko co stronę, a tobie nie chce się poczytać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie przepraszam za ta kolezanke, jesli od ostatniego okresu to minely 4 tygodnie, prosze was, pomóżcie, doradźcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem tak zestresowana ze nie mialam czasu czytac te setki stron, proszę, czy napiszesz mi to tutaj, jakoe dawkowanie i jaka droga? Byłabym wdzięczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 razy po 4 tabletki pod jezyk lub do pochwy na 30 minut.  Koniecznie usuwamy rdzenie tabletek.  Tyle :Smile: 
Lepiej znajdź czas na poczytanie byś później wiedziała jak to ma wyglądać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanko, akurat jesli juz w ciazy jestem to nie więcej niz 2 tydzień gdyz vaginalny sex uprawiamy bardzo zadko, praktycznie raz na kilka miesiecy a miesiaczka zawsze byla normalnie.


Dziecko drogie doczytaj sobie jak mi nie wierzysz, że w drugim tygodniu,  to nawet jeszcze tego swojego stosunku waginalnego nie mialas. 
Po pierwsze potwierdź ciążę,  po drugie nie oczekuj, że wszystko będziesz miała na tacy podane,  miałaś czas na sex a na poczytanie o aborcji to już nie ?miesiaczka może się opóźnić z różnych powodów,  nawet jak latami jest regularna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale, oryginalne opakowanie z apteki.    agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw otrzymany z Women on Web. oriana@autograf.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam  te wspaniałe tabletki   jowcia12@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam  zestaw women on web ,przyszedl 6 tyg za pózno   -   jowcia12@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam  zestaw women on web ,przyszedl 6 tyg za pózno   -   jowcia12@vp.pl


Co to znaczy 6 tygodni za późno ? Masz juz 20 tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny jestem nowa od trzech dni czytam to forum które ratuje mi życie. Jestem w 5 tyg ciazy i również jak większość was planuje zdarzyć art ponieważ mam już 2 dzieci a na trzecie poprostu mnie nie stać nie chciała bym mu niszczyć życia a wiem ze jeżeli miała bym urodzić to napewno nie była bym w stanie oddać do adopcji tła tego nie mam wyjscia i musze poronic choć bardzo się boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem nowa od trzech dni czytam to forum które ratuje mi życie. Jestem w 5 tyg ciazy i również jak większość was planuje zdarzyć art ponieważ mam już 2 dzieci a na trzecie poprostu mnie nie stać nie chciała bym mu niszczyć życia a wiem ze jeżeli miała bym urodzić to napewno nie była bym w stanie oddać do adopcji tła tego nie mam wyjscia i musze poronic choć bardzo się boje


masz art bo mi został annakubiak@1940o2.plja już jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie nie mam jeszcze a u ciebie jsk to było?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie nie mam jeszcze a u ciebie jsk to było?


w 7 tyg wzięłam 4art pod język co 3 godz razem 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co zadziałało? Ja się najgorzej obawiam zgłosić do lekarza sprawdzić czy się udało bo nie będę miała co zrobić z dziećmi.A ty za ile masz do sprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 7 tyg wzięłam 4art pod język co 3 godz razem 12 tabletek


A jeszcze chciałam zapytać czy można rozruszać te tabletki i tak trzymać te pół godz bez rdzenia i potem trzeba to wypluc czy polknac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeszcze chciałam zapytać czy można rozruszać te tabletki i tak trzymać te pół godz bez rdzenia i potem trzeba to wypluc czy polknac?


Ja nie rozkruszalam rdzen wyplulam I po 3 dawce poronilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie rozkruszalam rdzen wyplulam I po 3 dawce poronilam


A można poruszyć czy to wtedy nic nie da?W jakiej cenie masz do odsprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A można poruszyć czy to wtedy nic nie da?W jakiej cenie masz do odsprzedania?


 annakubiak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej ja wzięłam dawkę art w piątek w nocy pierwsza dawka nić lekka biegunka po 2 dawce lekkie dreszcze trochę bólu i poleciało pare skrzepów póżniej tylko krwawienie po 3 dawce troszke skurczów i krwawienie przez 2 dni nie zbyt obfite i jak narazie 0 innych objawów tak jak skąpy okres myslicie że się udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej ja wzięłam dawkę art w piątek w nocy pierwsza dawka nić lekka biegunka po 2 dawce lekkie dreszcze trochę bólu i poleciało pare skrzepów póżniej tylko krwawienie po 3 dawce troszke skurczów i krwawienie przez 2 dni nie zbyt obfite i jak narazie 0 innych objawów tak jak skąpy okres myslicie że się udało ?


tylko usg odpowie na twoje pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> annakubiak@o2.pl


annakubiak1940@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko usg odpowie na twoje pytanie


a także dwa badania betaHCG wykonane z dwudniowym odstępem - jesli spada, jest po ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> annakubiak1940@o2.pl


Napisałam na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś kto chce sprzedać art ale w ceni jaka jest w aptece? Bo 200 czy 300 zł za coś co jest warte 50 to moim zdaniem przesada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest ktoś kto chce sprzedać art ale w ceni jaka jest w aptece? Bo 200 czy 300 zł za coś co jest warte 50 to moim zdaniem przesada


niestety tyle chodzą na czarnym rynku jest jeszcze alternatywa:na Słowacji zabieg kosztuje 370 EURO i robia od ręki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety tyle chodzą na czarnym rynku jest jeszcze alternatywa:na Słowacji zabieg kosztuje 370 EURO i robia od ręki


Alternatywą dla arthrotecu jest zestaw poronny z womenhelp org lub womenonweb org, ponad 97 % skuteczności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to lepiej za ok. 400 odkupic od dziewczyn zestaw od Womenek , wieksza skutecznosc niz art. a tańsze niz zabieg ... tylko uwazac na oszutów - tylko w oryginalnych blistrach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to lepiej za ok. 400 odkupic od dziewczyn zestaw od Womenek , wieksza skutecznosc niz art. a tańsze niz zabieg ... tylko uwazac na oszutów - tylko w oryginalnych blistrach


mam oryginalny zestaw jak ktos potrzebuje nie wykorzystalam bo za pozno doszedl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to lepiej za ok. 400 odkupic od dziewczyn zestaw od Womenek , wieksza skutecznosc niz art. a tańsze niz zabieg ... tylko uwazac na oszutów - tylko w oryginalnych blistrach


a po co za 400 zł odkupować "od dziewczyn" skoro za mniej można mieć oryginalny od womenek ? na whw za 75 euro i możesz prosić o obniżenie darowizny, a masz pewność że dostajesz oryginalne i bezpieczne leki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety tyle chodzą na czarnym rynku jest jeszcze alternatywa:na Słowacji zabieg kosztuje 370 EURO i robia od ręki


Niestety mnie na to nie stać mam na utrzymaniu dwoje dzieci, Sproboje w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam oryginalny zestaw jak ktos potrzebuje nie wykorzystalam bo za pozno doszedl


to ile szedł, że za późno ? w którym jesteś tygodniu ? i co , urodzisz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec 12 szt za 160 zł w tym wliczona jest przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i za pobraniem gotówki. wysyłka poczta polska 24h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak Ci sie uda z apteki to spoko tylko poczytaj o dawkowaniu i o tych rdzeniach żeby wypluc , ale jak masz kupowac za 200-300 art. to lepiej kup ten zestaw od Womenek ... co tanie to drogie czasami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

160 za 12 szt  niewinna152@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a po co za 400 zł odkupować "od dziewczyn" skoro za mniej można mieć oryginalny od womenek ? na whw za 75 euro i możesz prosić o obniżenie darowizny, a masz pewność że dostajesz oryginalne i bezpieczne leki


atr jest tak samo skuteczny jak zestaw od womenek jego wada jest długie czekanie i niepewność czy dojdzie na czas ja nie miałam tego czasu i skutecznie pomógł mi atr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> atr jest tak samo skuteczny jak zestaw od womenek jego wada jest długie czekanie i niepewność czy dojdzie na czas ja nie miałam tego czasu i skutecznie pomógł mi atr


to widać ze słabo forum czytasz ...niektóre dziewczyny po trzy razy z arthorteckiem próbują i dupa, a jeszcze jak go po 300 zł kupują, to łatwo policzyć ile kosztują trzy próby. A zestaw idzie max 10 dni i masz pewność że po kłopocie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to widać ze słabo forum czytasz ...niektóre dziewczyny po trzy razy z arthorteckiem próbują i dupa, a jeszcze jak go po 300 zł kupują, to łatwo policzyć ile kosztują trzy próby. A zestaw idzie max 10 dni i masz pewność że po kłopocie


dobrze że nie czytałam dokładnie bo niestety czasami poziom wypowiedzi jest niski i dziewczyny odpowiednio nie dawkuja ale oczywiście masz racje każdy ma wybór pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim dziewczyną udanych ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja droga różnica w skutecznosci jest ... jak wskazuje praktyka znaczna .. art. trzeba łykać i łykac a zestaw od womenek działa od strzału ... Twój wybór ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobrze że nie czytałam dokładnie bo niestety czasami poziom wypowiedzi jest niski i dziewczyny odpowiednio nie dawkuja ale oczywiście masz racje każdy ma wybór pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim dziewczyną udanych ...


 to skoro nie czytałaś dokładnie to po co w błąd wprowadzasz ? mierzysz wszystkich jedną miarą, to że Tobie się udało z artem nie znaczy,że zawsze tak będzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to skoro nie czytałaś dokładnie to po co w błąd wprowadzasz ? mierzysz wszystkich jedną miarą, to że Tobie się udało z artem nie znaczy,że zawsze tak będzie


no właśnie ta wasza zjadliwość a w którym momencie wprowadziłam kogos w błąd?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja droga różnica w skutecznosci jest ... jak wskazuje praktyka znaczna .. art. trzeba łykać i łykac a zestaw od womenek działa od strzału ... Twój wybór ...


nie przypominam sobie żebym z tobą krowy pasła żebys do mnie zwracała sie moja droga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> atr jest tak samo skuteczny jak zestaw od womenek jego wada jest długie czekanie i niepewność czy dojdzie na czas ja nie miałam tego czasu i skutecznie pomógł mi atr


dokładnie tu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie przypominam sobie żebym z tobą krowy pasła żebys do mnie zwracała sie moja droga


wytykasz komuś zjadliwość i niski poziom wypowiedzi, a sama się czepiasz...przecież nie będziemy tu sobie Paniować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wytykasz komuś zjadliwość i niski poziom wypowiedzi, a sama się czepiasz...przecież nie będziemy tu sobie Paniować


chodzi o to żeby sobie pomagać i dzielic się doświadczeniem mi art pomógł więc co mam napisac nie bierzcie jedzcie na Słowacje nie jedzcie atr bo pomaga i kosztuje 50zł jak ktoś może załatwic sobie recepte a jak nie to musi płacić pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chodzi o to żeby sobie pomagać i dzielic się doświadczeniem mi art pomógł więc co mam napisac nie bierzcie jedzcie na Słowacje nie jedzcie atr bo pomaga i kosztuje 50zł jak ktoś może załatwic sobie recepte a jak nie to musi płacić pozdrawiam


co innego napisać że Tobie się udało i podzielić się doświadczeniem, a co innego pisać że art jest tak samo skuteczny jak zestaw, bo to jest właśnie wprowadzanie w błąd. Co napiszesz potem takiej dziewczynie po nieudanej próbie ? "sorry, taki mamy klimat" ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to ile szedł, że za późno ? w którym jesteś tygodniu ? i co , urodzisz ?


ponad 2 tygodnie musialam brac arthrotec na szczescie sie udalo a zestaw niewykorzytalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak Ci sie uda z apteki to spoko tylko poczytaj o dawkowaniu i o tych rdzeniach żeby wypluc , ale jak masz kupowac za 200-300 art. to lepiej kup ten zestaw od Womenek ... co tanie to drogie czasami


Przeczytałam całe forum od deski do deski i wiem ze trzeba wypluc ten rdzen i jak się dawkuje ale dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki  agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ponad 2 tygodnie musialam brac arthrotec na szczesciezestaw niewykorzytalam


To nie rozumiem jak mógł dojść za późno,  zestaw usunie ciążę nawet i w 17 tc, znowu wprowadzanie w błąd,    potem czytają to nowe dziewczyny i juz sobie pomyślą ze nie warto brać zestawu bo on nie dociera na czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie moja dziewczyna wzięła 3 tabletki co 2 godz i nic w sumie wyszło całe opakowanie czy próbować jeszcze raz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie moja dziewczyna wzięła 3 tabletki co 2 godz i nic w sumie wyszło całe opakowanie czy próbować jeszcze raz?


a co to za dziwne dawkowanie? który to tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odkupię zestaw. Proszę pisać na pyetuh91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania art, oryginalny z apteki, przesyłam zdjęcia recepty. Możliwośc odbioru osobiście jak i również wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. Na email wysyłam zalecenia co do dawkowania, jak również wszelkie potrzebne informacje.  monroj@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja kolezanka byla w 6 tyg, wziela arthrotec ale nie pomógl do konca, poszla do gina i kazal jej zrobic beta hcg w odstepie 2 dniowym - zrobila i sie okazalo ze rosnie, poszla do lekarza z powrotem, ale ten dalej nie widzial ciazy i odeslal do szpitala. tam ja wyskrobali i spokoj. byla w ciazy, arthrotec zabil plod, ale nie wydalila go. dziwne tylko ze beta jej rosla, ale lekarz sam jej powiedzial, ze beta nie jest wcale miarodajna i to ze rosnie nie musi znaczyc ciazy rozwijajajcej sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , mam do odsprzedania za 220zł całe opakowanie 20szt , lub 12szt za 150zł. Mój mail:      
aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jason1981@interia.pl    sprzedam arthrotec 12 szt. oryginalny, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej.. mam pytanie dziewuszki..jestem w ciazy powyzej 12 tyg.. czy jezeli zazylam 10 tabletek i nic sie nie dzialo to oznacza oprocz teho ze nie poronilsm to z plodem jest wszystko wporzadku i nie zostal uszkodzony ?czy to ze nie poronilsm nie wyklucza ze plod jest uszkodzony ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej.. mam pytanie dziewuszki..jestem w ciazy powyzej 12 tyg.. czy jezeli zazylam 10 tabletekdopiero  sie nie dzialo to oznacza oprocz teho ze nie poronilsm to z plodem jest wszystko wporzadku i nie zostal uszkodzony ?czy to ze nie poronilsm nie wyklucza ze plod jest uszkodzony ?


Skąd możemy wiedzieć czy jest uszkodzony?  Może mieć uszkodzenia układu nerwowego,  których nie widać na usg i wyjda na jaw dopiero po urodzeniu dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd możemy wiedzieć czy jest uszkodzony?  Może mieć uszkodzenia układu nerwowego,  których nie widać na usg i wyjda na jaw dopiero po urodzeniu dziecka.


aha ale to nie jest regula za pewne.. to teraz mam zmartwienie.. byc moze nic sie nie stalo.. bo jak uklad krwionosny to i co moze byc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aha ale to nie jest regula za pewne.. to teraz mam zmartwienie.. byc moze nic sie nie stalo.. bo jak uklad krwionosny to i co moze byc ?


 co bralas w ogole?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec tylko10 tabletek ..zaznaczam ze plamki tylko male i oprocz goraczki biegunki czyli tradycyjnych skutkow ubocznych to nic wiecej.. wiec nie wiem czy nastepne 10 brac bo tylko tyle zostalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec tylko10 tabletek ..zaznaczam ze plamki tylko male i oprocz goraczki biegunki czyli tradycyjnych skutkow ubocznych to nic wiecej.. wiec nie wiem czy nastepne 10 brac bo tylko tyle zostalo


ciężko ci pomóc bo nie wiem czy ty chcesz tego dziecka czy nie tylko pamiętaj że art uszkadza płod

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam pytanie przestudiować całe forum i zrobiłam wszystko jak należy czyli 4 tabl co 3 godziny doustnie jestem w 6 tygodniu zaczęłam w sobotę na wieczór juz od pierwszej dawki miałam straszne dreszcze po drugiej zaczęłam lekko krwawic dalej dreszcze  po trzeciej tak samo później zasnęłam wstałam rano z pełną podpaska i do dzisiaj cały czas leci tylko delikatnie byłam u lekarza stwierdził że dalej jestem.w ciąży ale z zagrożeniem ciąży doradźcie mi czy tak samo teraz Powtórzyć czyli 4 tabl co 3 h czy zrobić to inaczej dostałam skierowanie do Szpitala Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanie przestudiować całe forum i zrobiłam wszystko jak należy czyli 4 tabl co 3 godziny doustnie jestem w 6 tygodniu zaczęłam w sobotę na wieczór juz od pierwszej dawki miałam straszne dreszcze po drugiej zaczęłam lekko krwawic dalej dreszcze  po trzeciej tak samo później zasnęłam wstałam rano z pełną podpaska i do dzisiaj cały czas leci tylko delikatnie byłam u lekarza stwierdził że dalej jestem.w ciąży ale z zagrożeniem ciąży doradźcie mi czy tak samo teraz Powtórzyć czyli 4 tabl co 3 h czy zrobić to inaczej dostałam skierowanie do Szpitala Proszę o odpowiedź


jesli urodzisz to prawdopodobnie chore dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jesli urodzisz to prawdopodobnie chore dziecko


To wiem dlatego pytam co zrobić żeby nie urodzić... Każda z nas wie ze jak się zaczęło ten proces to trzeba go skończyć w innym razie dziecko najprawdopodobniej urodzi się chore

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To wiem dlatego pytam co zrobić żeby nie urodzić... Każda z nas wie ze jak się zaczęło ten proces to trzeba go skończyć w innym razie dziecko najprawdopodobniej urodzi się chore


jeszcze raz powtórz 4tabl pod język co 3 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze raz powtórz 4tabl pod język co 3 godz


Ok właśnie zażyłam,do tego biorę ciepłą kąpiel, dziękuję za odpowiedź,dam znać później.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze raz powtórz 4tabl pod język co 3 godz


ktos jeszcze pisze pod moini postami tylko ja jestem w 18 tyg zaraz w sunie 19

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ciężko ci pomóc bo nie wiem czy ty chcesz tego dziecka czy nie tylko pamiętaj że art uszkadza płod


zawsze uszkadza? czy jakis  procent dziewcxyn ma pecha? mam 10 tabl jeszcze..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktos jeszcze pisze pod moini postami tylko ja jestem w 18 tyg zaraz w sunie 19


napisz ile w sumie wzięłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz ile w sumie wzięłaś?


wzielam tylko 10 tak jak zaleca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzielam tylko 10 tak jak zaleca


Zalecane jest 12 nie 10

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja to zaraz oszaleje wzięłam.te kolejne 4 i się nic nadzwyczajnego nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo art nie dziala. micdopiero pomogl zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo art nie dziala. micdopiero pomogl zestaw


Coś działać musi skoro cały czas mam krwawienie i zagrożenie poronienia zobaczymy co będzie jak dokończe opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dokończyłam dwa. Nawet plamki krwi nie było ;/ Moze mam pecha, ale mi nic nie dal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanie przestudiować całe forum i zrobiłam wszystko jak należy czyli 4 tabl co 3 godziny doustnie jestem w 6 tygodniu zaczęłam w sobotę na wieczór juz od pierwszej dawki miałam straszne dreszcze po drugiej zaczęłam lekko krwawic dalej dreszcze  po trzeciej tak samo później zasnęłam wstałam rano z pełną podpaska i do dzisiaj cały czas leci tylko delikatnie byłam u lekarza stwierdził że dalej jestem.w ciąży ale z zagrożeniem ciąży doradźcie mi czy tak samo teraz Powtórzyć czyli 4 tabl co 3 h czy zrobić to inaczej dostałam skierowanie do Szpitala Proszę o odpowiedź


To jest mój przypadek do tej pory wzięłam 16 tabl i za 7 min biorę kolejne 4 i cały czas krwawie brzuch obecnie mnie nyje jak gorsze bóle juz minęły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo art nie dziala. micdopiero pomogl zestaw


Nie pisz, że nie działa, bo przecież to, że na ciebie nie zadziałał nie znaczy że w ogole nie działa jak widać po wypowiedziach na tym forum zadziałał na mnóstwo dziewczyn, na mnie również i to za pierwszym razem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pisz, że nie działa, bo przecież to, że na ciebie nie zadziałał nie znaczy że w ogole nie działa jak widać po wypowiedziach na tym forum zadziałał na mnóstwo dziewczyn, na mnie również i to za pierwszym razem.


No właśnie coś działać musi skoro lekarz stwierdził że coś.się dzieje z.moja macica i grozi mi poronienie tylko zastanawiam się czy może coś robię nie tak może za mało ruchu nie wiem a Ty dodatkowo coś jeszcze robiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie coś działać musi skoro lekarz stwierdził że coś.się dzieje z.moja macica i grozi mi poronienie tylko zastanawiam się czy może coś robię nie tak może za mało ruchu nie wiem a Ty dodatkowo coś jeszcze robiłaś?


Nie nic więcej nie robiłam po prostu niektóre dziewczyny mają chyba jakiś odporniejszy organizm na te substancje i nie zawsze działa za pierwszym razem , ale z tego co czytałam na tym forum to już po drugim albo 3 razie zazwyczaj sie udaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie nic więcej nie robiłam po prostu niektóre dziewczyny mają chyba jakiś odporniejszy organizm na te substancje i nie zawsze działa za pierwszym razem , ale z tego co czytałam na tym forum to już po drugim albo 3 razie zazwyczaj sie udaje.


Aha no to próbuje dalej dziękuję za odpowiedź :-) zobaczymy co będzie jeszcze raz dziękuję

----------


## AsikaiRomek



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zalecane jest 12 nie 10


jestem zaraz w 19 tyg wuec zalecane jest 10 czyli 2 tab co 3 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zaraz w 19 tyg wuec zalecane jest 10 czyli 2 tab co 3 h


owszem, to jest dawkowanie powyżej 12 tygodnia, ale w dziewiętnastym to istne szaleństwo ! za dwa tygodnie Twoje dziecko będzie zdolne do samodzielnego życia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginale tabletki z apteki, platne po sprawdzeniu przesylki.      agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zaraz w 19 tyg wuec zalecane jest 10 czyli 2 tab co 3 h


Dziewczyno 19 tydzień?!  Co Ty robisz dopiero teraz się zdecydowałas?  To już naprawdę jest.....  Żeby nikogo nie obrazić niedokończe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno 19 tydzień?!  Co Ty robisz dopiero teraz się zdecydowałas?  To już naprawdę jest.....  Żeby nikogo nie obrazić niedokończe


I co zamierzasz zrobić z ciałkiem dziecka? Masz zamiar je spuścić do kibla? Na pewno się nie zmieści debilko. Sorry nie jestem przeciwna aborcji ale już głupoty owszem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co zamierzasz zrobić z ciałkiem dziecka? Masz zamiar je spuścić do kibla? Na pewno się nie zmieści debilko. Sorry nie jestem przeciwna aborcji ale już głupoty owszem.


nie kazdy ma mozliwosc miec tabl.. ja dopiero teraz zdobylsm a 8 tyg temu dow sie o ciazy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie kazdy ma mozliwosc miec tabl.. ja dopiero teraz zdobylsm a 8 tyg temu dow sie o ciazy..


ciekawe czy ci sie w ogole uda w 19 tygodniu nie lepiej juz urodzic>?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie kazdy ma mozliwosc miec tabl.. ja dopiero teraz zdobylsm a 8 tyg temu dow sie o ciazy..


w 8 tygodni to by Ci sześć razy przyszedł zestaw od Womenek, a i Arthrotec to nie problem kupić, co chwilę ktoś tu się ogłasza...jaką trzeba być sierotą, żeby dwa miesiace kupować tabletki..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 8 tygodni to by Ci sześć razy przyszedł zestaw od Womenek, a i Arthrotec to nie problem kupić, co chwilę ktoś tu się ogłasza...jaką trzeba być sierotą, żeby dwa miesiace kupować tabletki..


bo pewnie nie byla zdecydowana teraz to juz za pozno troche

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie chce aby ktos mnie krytykowal bo nie zna nikt mojej sytyacji zyciowej.. wiem ze sie oglaszaja ale po pierwszs na zestaw z women nie mam pieniedzy a tsbl mam z apteki za 30 zl i pewne i nie chvialam brac ze strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie chce aby ktos mnie krytykowal bo nie zna nikt mojej sytyacji zyciowej.. wiem ze sie oglaszaja ale po pierwszs na zestaw z women nie mam pieniedzy a tsbl mam z apteki za 30 zl i pewne i nie chvialam brac ze strony


w 19 tygodniu i tak ci sie pewnie nie uda.a jesli nawet to co zrobisz przeciez to bedzie jak porod .nie lepiej jak urodzisz i oddasz do adopcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dowiedzialam sie w piatek, a juz wczoraj kupilam zestaw. Jak ktos chce to szybko znajdzie. Jestem pierwszy dzien 6 tyg i jakos dalam rade sie pospieszyc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie chce aby ktos mnie krytykowal bo nie zna nikt mojej sytyacji zyciowej.. wiem ze sie oglaszaja ale po pierwszs na zestaw z women nie mam pieniedzy a tsbl mam z apteki za 30 zl i pewne i nie chvialam brac ze strony


już nie zasłaniaj się sytuacją życiową, bo z Womenkami można negocjować darowiznę, widziałam nawet przypadki, że zgadzały się na rozłożenie na raty i resztę dziewczyny dosyłały później, a i 100 złotych na art mozna pożyczyć, nawet chwilówkę wziąć,  lepiej urodź i oddaj, bo w tak wysokiej ciąży to podchodzi pod usiłowanie zabójstwa, i jak Cię wsadzą, to dopiero nie będziesz sie musiała martwić sytuacją życiową, w więzieniu wikt i opierunek za darmo.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> już nie zasłaniaj się sytuacją życiową, bo z Womenkami można negocjować darowiznę, widziałam nawet przypadki, że zgadzały się na rozłożenie na raty i resztę dziewczyny dosyłały później, a i 100 złotych na art mozna pożyczyć, nawet chwilówkę wziąć,  lepiej urodź i oddaj, bo w tak wysokiej ciąży to podchodzi pod usiłowanie zabójstwa, i jak Cię wsadzą, to dopiero nie będziesz sie musiała martwić sytuacją życiową, w więzieniu wikt i opierunek za darmo.....


prawie na pewno trafisz do szpitala i co im powiesz

----------


## lilianeczka11

właśnie wzięłam pierwsze cztery pod język
czekam ....
oby się udało 
któraś też teraz zaczyna akcję ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzielam tabletke wczoraj wieczorem i musze czekac 24 godziny. O 21 bede brala misoprostol.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dowiedzialam sie w piatek, a juz wczoraj kupilam zestaw. Jak ktos chce to szybko znajdzie. Jestem pierwszy dzien 6 tyg i jakos dalam rade sie pospieszyc.


chociaż oryginalny ten zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znam osoby ktore w 16 i 18 tyg usuwaly i udalo sie a do szpitala to i w 8 tyg mozna trafic ... zamiast pomoc psych dziewcxynie to jedziecie po niej.. wiadomo tylko jak robic to nie dopochwowo lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znam osoby ktore w 16 i 18 tyg usuwaly i udalo sie a do szpitala to i w 8 tyg mozna trafic ... zamiast pomoc psych dziewcxynie to jedziecie po niej.. wiadomo tylko jak robic to nie dopochwowo lepiej


nikt po niej nie jedzie ale dla mnie robienie tego w 19 tygodniu to glupota. przeciez to bedzie porod.to juz nie jest zarodek a dziecko

----------


## lilianeczka11

wzielam sam artrotec po niecałych 20 min się rozpuścił zostały takie małe tableteczki 
wyplułam bo podobno to rdzeń którego się nie połyka 
a wy wypluwałyście czy połykałyście ?smak okropny 
już czuję lekki jakby ból w dole brzucha i plecach
może się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzielam sam artrotec po niecałych 20 min się rozpuścił zostały takie małe tableteczki 
> wyplułam bo podobno to rdzeń którego się nie połyka 
> a wy wypluwałyście czy połykałyście ?smak okropny 
> już czuję lekki jakby ból w dole brzucha i plecach
> może się uda


powinno sie trzymac co najmniej 30 minut a nie 20

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  całe opakowanie 60 zł z przesyłką - malina172.89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm 15 kwietnia poroniłam z tabletkami wzięłam wieczorem w wtorek 8 tabl . i wody odeszły bóle biegunka przez większość nocy itp następnie 7 rano w środę  poczułam jak cos wypadło a tu małe dziecko na pepowinie sama sie pępowina przerwała , potem dostałam silnego krwawienia .... i zdecydowałam sie na szpital bo bałam sie ze wykrwawie bo lało sie ciurkiem ze mnie w szpitalu przyjęli na odział następnie , podawali leki abym sie jakoś sama oczysciła ale nie dało rady cała noc kroplówki itp , następnego dnia zrobili zabieg wyczyszczenia macicy pobrali wycinki do badania hisp-pat najgorsze jest to ze widziałam to malutkie najwieksza przykrośc jaka mnie spotkała i musze życ ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie wiem po co wy czekacie tak dlugo to trzeba zrobic jak najwczesniej wtedy jest latwiej nie wiem jak mozna sie do 10 tygodnia np nie kapanc ze sie jest w ciazy no ludzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> następnie 7 rano w środę  poczułam jak cos wypadło a tu małe dziecko na pepowinie


a czego sie spodziewałaś ? ufoludka? no błagam dziewczyny ...chyba jak sie zabieracie za poronienie, to jesteście świadome co możecie zobaczyć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie z apteki, plane po otrzymaniu i sprawdzeniu przesylki.    agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chociaż oryginalny ten zestaw ?


Na 99% oryginalny. Odebralam go osobiscie, z opakowaniem, koperta, ulotka. Kobieta pokazala mi potwierdzenie dokonania przelewu. Okaze sie dzis w nocy czy oryginal. Ale jest szczelnie zamkniety i ma nadruki na blistrach. Porownywalam na zdjeciach to wyglada tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hmm 15 kwietnia poroniłam z tabletkami wzięłam wieczorem w wtorek 8 tabl . i wody odeszły bóle biegunka przez większość nocy itp następnie 7 rano w środę  poczułam jak cos wypadło a tu małe dziecko na pepowinie sama sie pępowina przerwała , potem dostałam silnego krwawienia .... i zdecydowałam sie na szpital bo bałam sie ze wykrwawie bo lało sie ciurkiem ze mnie w szpitalu przyjęli na odział następnie , podawali leki abym sie jakoś sama oczysciła ale nie dało rady cała noc kroplówki itp , następnego dnia zrobili zabieg wyczyszczenia macicy pobrali wycinki do badania hisp-pat najgorsze jest to ze widziałam to malutkie najwieksza przykrośc jaka mnie spotkała i musze życ ....


w ktorym bylas tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nikt po niej nie jedzie ale dla mnie robienie tego w 19 tygodniu to glupota. przeciez to bedzie porod.to juz nie jest zarodek a dziecko


porod to juz od 12 tyg sie zaczyna .. jezeli poroni raz z lozyskiem to w sumie powinno byc wszystko wporzadku..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> porod to juz od 12 tyg sie zaczyna .. jezeli poroni raz z lozyskiem to w sumie powinno byc wszystko wporzadku..


w 19 tygodniu to te dziecko juz chyba zyje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 19 tygodniu to te dziecko juz chyba zyje...


w 10 juz bije serce.. wiec co to za roznica cxy 10 czy 12 czy 19 ?to i tak jest dziecko i tak tylko im dalej tym wieksze..wiec jezeli tak bardzo ktos chve to tylko trzymac kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 19 tygodniu to te dziecko juz chyba zyje...


A wcześniej to co martwe w brzuchu jest :Wink:  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 10 juz bije serce.. wiec co to za roznica cxy 10 czy 12 czy 19 ?to i tak jest dziecko i tak tylko im dalej tym wieksze..wiec jezeli tak bardzo ktos chve to tylko trzymac kciuki


Serce zaczyna bić w 7 tc,więc żadna z was święta nie jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no jeszcze szybciej.. wiec dzuecko juz zyje od 7 tyg.. . tylko z kazdym dniem rosnie.. a na women pisza ze do 22 tyg najpozniej czy to art czy zestaw.. powodzenie kobiecie w 19 tyg tylko zyczyc..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jak poronie dziecko po 12 tyg to lozysko zara samo wyjdzie czy po jakims czasie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może wyjść od razu, a może stopniowo w kawałkach. 
To zależy od tego jak macica się oczyszcza. 

Poprawka, zarodek, czy dziecko jak tam to zwiesz, żyje od momentu zapłodnienia, przecież łączą się dwie żywe komórki... 
Granicą życia nie jest bijące serce. 

Wróć, nie żyje,,, pasożytuje na matce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a to tez jest bolesne ?jak wyvhodzi lozysko czyli sa skurcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a to tez jest bolesne ?jak wyvhodzi lozysko czyli sa skurcze?


To leci razem, płód i łożysko,  bóle mogą być podobne do porodowych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rozumiec mam ze jak wyleci i po wszystkim nie bede niec goraczki tzn ze nie musze jechac do szpitala? bo po wydaleniu lozyska i plodu to tylko macica sie bedzie oczyszczac ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a tabletki przeciwbolowe moge brac nawet po pierwszej dawce ?mysle o ketonalu czy moze paracetamol .. no chyba ze nie wolno mieszac lekow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś wie gdzie można kupić w Krakowie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanie przestudiować całe forum i zrobiłam wszystko jak należy czyli 4 tabl co 3 godziny doustnie jestem w 6 tygodniu zaczęłam w sobotę na wieczór juz od pierwszej dawki miałam straszne dreszcze po drugiej zaczęłam lekko krwawic dalej dreszcze  po trzeciej tak samo później zasnęłam wstałam rano z pełną podpaska i do dzisiaj cały czas leci tylko delikatnie byłam u lekarza stwierdził że dalej jestem.w ciąży ale z zagrożeniem ciąży doradźcie mi czy tak samo teraz Powtórzyć czyli 4 tabl co 3 h czy zrobić to inaczej dostałam skierowanie do Szpitala Proszę o odpowiedź


Ponawiam dziewczyny pytanie wzięłam.Dzisiaj w nocy kolejne 8 tabl bo tyle mi.zostalo cały czas krwawie skrzepy są mniejsze w nocy miałam tylko jeden ok 5 cm parę dni poczekać i znowu kombinować receptę?  Pomóżcie proszę y

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jutro ide do ginekologa co mówiłyście przy wizycie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jutro ide do ginekologa co mówiłyście przy wizycie ?


A co mamy mówić? Tak ciężko to wymyślić, że się dostało krwawienia bóli itd...bo np miało się ostatnio dużo stresu, bo trzeba było robić remont i inne bajki i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak tylko że ja jestem osobą dość młodą i wydaje mi się ze jeżeli tak powiem to lekarz może się czegoś domyslić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak tylko że ja jestem osobą dość młodą i wydaje mi się ze jeżeli tak powiem to lekarz może się czegoś domyslić


A czego się domyśli? Kobietą młodym czy starszym zdarzają się poronienia więc co, a gdybyś poroniła naturalnie od tak boli cię brzuch w szkole czy pracy i nagle dostajesz krwawienia i ronisz to co niby miał się domyślać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak tylko że ja jestem osobą dość młodą i wydaje mi się ze jeżeli tak powiem to lekarz może się czegoś domyslić


Czego domyślić tez jestem.młoda poszłam.do lekarza powiedziałam ze mam bóle brzucha krwawie i wystarczyło z tym.ze dostałam.skierowanie do szpitala bo mam Ciążę zagrożona nie udało się jak narazie no do szpitala nie pójdę bo będą na pewno chcieli podtrzymać ciążę no a to nie wchodzi w grę bo płód napewno jest Uszkodzony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czego domyślić tez jestem.młoda poszłam.do lekarza powiedziałam ze mam bóle brzucha krwawie i wystarczyło z tym.ze dostałam.skierowanie do szpitala bo mam Ciążę zagrożona nie udało się jak narazie no do szpitala nie pójdę bo będą na pewno chcieli podtrzymać ciążę no a to nie wchodzi w grę bo płód napewno jest Uszkodzony


W ktorym bylas tyg jak wzielas tabletki? Co zazylas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ktorym bylas tyg jak wzielas tabletki? Co zazylas?


Właśnie wyżej wstawiłem.jako cytat swój opis ;-) brałam art 6 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ktorym bylas tyg jak wzielas tabletki? Co zazylas?


W sobotę wzięłam ierwsza serię poszłam w poniedziałek do lekarza to dowiedziałam się jak wyżej pisałam o zagrożeniu poronienia wczoraj znowu wzięłam 8 tabl bo tyle mi zostało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wyżej wstawiłem.jako cytat swój opis ;-) brałam art 6 tydzien


Myslalam, ze przy takich wczesnych ciazach to sie udaje.. To teraz sie troche obawiam choc w sumie ja mam zestaw, podobno skuteczniejszy. Co teraz zrobisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myslalam, ze przy takich wczesnych ciazach to sie udaje.. To teraz sie troche obawiam choc w sumie ja mam zestaw, podobno skuteczniejszy. Co teraz zrobisz?


Właśnie teraz to kompletnie nie wiem co mam robić mój język jest juz strasznie wymeczony brzuch mnie boli ale tragedii nie ma krwawie od soboty cały czas krew jest jasno czerwona wiec coś się dzieje ale nie ma opcji o utrzymaniu tej ciąży ale musze działać rozważnie bo mam dwie córki i nie mogę sobie krzywdy zrobić dlatego tak usilnie próbuje prosić o pomoc tu dziewczyny które juz mają to za sobą bo wymiana w tej sytuacji doświadczeń była by bardzo pomocna 
A jak masz zestaw to masz też większe szanse ja wiem jedno problem to mam teraz bo nie wiem kompletnie co mam robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieje, ze uda sie przy pierwszym podejsciu. Mam rocznego synka wiec tez nie chce zrobic sobie krzywdy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety ja jestem na cztery godziny przed zabiegiem wiec nie moge pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieje, ze uda sie przy pierwszym podejsciu. Mam rocznego synka wiec tez nie chce zrobic sobie krzywdy.


Życzę powodzenia naprawdę mam.nadzieje ze będzie dobrze powiedziałam ze pierwszy i ostatni raz to robie.nigdy więcej problem jest taki ze nawet jak juz definitywnie nie chcesz mieć już dzieci to nic.oprócz antykoncepcji nie pozostaje bo jak.mi to lekarz powiedział jak prosiłam o powiązanie jajników jestem.za młoda na to tak więc niby mamy prawo decydować o swoim ciele itp to za przeproszeniem gowno możemy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety ja jestem na cztery godziny przed zabiegiem wiec nie moge pomoc.


Ja tu jestem na bieżąco jeśli będzie coś w czym będę mogła pomóc napewno to zrobię bo wiem jakie.to są nerwy i dodatkowo przed zabiegiem dużo informacji można znaleźć ale jak już pojawia się jakiś problem to cisza 
Ja Wam dziewczyny z całego serca życzę powodzenia naprawdę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Życzę powodzenia naprawdę mam.nadzieje ze będzie dobrze powiedziałam ze pierwszy i ostatni raz to robie.nigdy więcej problem jest taki ze nawet jak juz definitywnie nie chcesz mieć już dzieci to nic.oprócz antykoncepcji nie pozostaje bo jak.mi to lekarz powiedział jak prosiłam o powiązanie jajników jestem.za młoda na to tak więc niby mamy prawo decydować o swoim ciele itp to za przeproszeniem gowno możemy



Ja mialam juz po tym okresie brac tabletki i juz nie zdazylam. Chce miec jeszcze kiedys dziecko, ale teraz nie jestem w stanie wychowac dwojki dzieci tym bardziej, ze mam ledwie 20 lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tu jestem na bieżąco jeśli będzie coś w czym będę mogła pomóc napewno to zrobię bo wiem jakie.to są nerwy i dodatkowo przed zabiegiem dużo informacji można znaleźć ale jak już pojawia się jakiś problem to cisza 
> Ja Wam dziewczyny z całego serca życzę powodzenia naprawdę



Przeczytalam bardzo duzo na ten temat, ale wszedzie bylo, ze trzeba wziac na poczatku cztery tabletki, a pozniej dwie. Jezeli ja mam ich osiem w zestawie to moge dwa razy wziac po cztery? Moze wtedy beda bardziej skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nigdy nie chce miec dzieci dlatego zbieram kase zeby jechac na slowacje zeby nigdy nie moc zajsc w ciaze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeczytalam bardzo duzo na ten temat, ale wszedzie bylo, ze trzeba wziac na poczatku cztery tabletki, a pozniej dwie. Jezeli ja mam ich osiem w zestawie to moge dwa razy wziac po cztery? Moze wtedy beda bardziej skuteczne


Ja znam inne dawkowanie Musisz mieć 12 tabletek i brać 4 pod język co 3 godz i trzymać pod Językiem minimum 30 min rdzeń wypluc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja znam inne dawkowanie Musisz mieć 12 tabletek i brać 4 pod język co 3 godz i trzymać pod Językiem minimum 30 min rdzeń wypluc


tak sie bierze arthrotec a skoro ona ma 8 to ma zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak sie bierze arthrotec a skoro ona ma 8 to ma zestaw z wow


No to w kwestii zestawu się nie wypowiadam ale.wiem ze lepiej się trzymać zaleceń

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeczytalam bardzo duzo na ten temat, ale wszedzie bylo, ze trzeba wziac na poczatku cztery tabletki, a pozniej dwie. Jezeli ja mam ich osiem w zestawie to moge dwa razy wziac po cztery? Moze wtedy beda bardziej skuteczne


Zestaw dawkuje się cztery plus dwa, dwóch ostatnich tabletek nie bierzemy. Więcej informacji na temat zestawu na maszwybor net,  można tam poczytać o historiach dziewczyn z zestawem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja znam inne dawkowanie Musisz mieć 12 tabletek i brać 4 pod język co 3 godz i trzymać pod Językiem minimum 30 min rdzeń wypluc



Ale to chyba w przypadku zazywania arthrotecu, a ja mam zestaw z WOW. Na ich stronie jest tak, ze trzeba przyjac ta pojedyncza tabletke, po 24 godz cztery pod jezyk na 30 min. Po 4 godz dwie tabletki pod jezyk na 30 minut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to w kwestii zestawu się nie wypowiadam ale.wiem ze lepiej się trzymać zaleceń


Co do zestawu to:

W JAKI SPOSÓB PRZYJĄĆ LEKARSTWA:
Aby przerwać ciążę, lekarstwa należy zażyć w następujący sposób:

• Najpierw połknij 1 tabletkę Mifepristone. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.

• Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.

• 4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co do zestawu to:
> 
> W JAKI SPOSÓB PRZYJĄĆ LEKARSTWA:
> Aby przerwać ciążę, lekarstwa należy zażyć w następujący sposób:
> 
> • Najpierw połknij 1 tabletkę Mifepristone. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.
> 
> • Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.
> 
> • 4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.


Wiem to wszystko. Mi chodzilo o to czy zamiast tych dwoch mozna wziac cztery, zastanawialam sie czy wieksza ilosc bedzie skuteczniejsza..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem to wszystko. Mi chodzilo o to czy zamiast tych dwoch mozna wziac cztery, zastanawialam sie czy wieksza ilosc bedzie skuteczniejsza..


A który jesteś tydzień bo nie jestem w temacie.
I lepiej nie kąbinuj bo przekąbinujesz, temu zestawowi nikt się nie oprze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pozatym jakby się nic nie działo masz jeszcze 2 tabletki do użycia... U mnie dopiero po kilkunastu godzinach zaczelo się coś dziać a nie jak piszą ze po 4 godzinach  :Smile:  Trzeba być cierpliwym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

6 tydzien. Czyli jesli nic nie bedzie sie dzialo to po kolejnych 4 godz wziac kolejne 2 tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 tydzien. Czyli jesli nic nie bedzie sie dzialo to po kolejnych 4 godz wziac kolejne 2 tabletki?


Będzie się działo,  nie martw się.  Wziełas juz ppierwsza dawke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 tydzien. Czyli jesli nic nie bedzie sie dzialo to po kolejnych 4 godz wziac kolejne 2 tabletki?


Na pewno zadziała, jeśli to zestaw z WOW, nie ma możliwości, aby nie zadziałał.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WOW jaka to strona? nie mogę znaleść

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW jaka to strona? nie mogę znaleść


womenonweb org lub womenhelp org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW jaka to strona? nie mogę znaleść


women on web

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki wielkie. 
Jednocześnie ostrzegam przed oszustami z mailem tabletkipomoc@hushmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy na pewno można zaufać WOW? 
Zostałam już raz oszukana, straciłam 400 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy na pewno można zaufać WOW? 
> Zostałam już raz oszukana, straciłam 400 zł.


Jak czytam ze ktoś pyta czy zostanie oszukany przez międzynarodową organizacje zajmująca się od prawie 10 lat pomaganiem kobietom  w niechcianej ciazy to mi  opadaja cycki ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko się spytałam, ale dzięki za odpowiedź. Moje pytanie wynika z faktu że zostałam oskubana nie dalej niż wczoraj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja swoj zestaw odkupilam od jednej z dziewczyny, ktora tu na tym forum wspomniala, ze moze odsprzedac. Wyslala mi.zdjecia tabletek, potwierdzenia nadania przelewu, miala koperte, w ktorej przyszly do niej tabletki wiec zaufalam i kupilam. W poniedzialek o 21 wzielam ta pojedyncza tabletke, odczekalam 24 godz i wczoraj o 21 wzielam pierwsze cztery tabletki. I nic sie nie dzialo. Tylko niewielkie dreszcze, ale ustapily kiedy schowalam sie pod koldre i delikatny bol w podbrzuszu. Zasnelam o 22, a przebudzilam sie chwile przed polnoca. Dopiero wtedy zaczelam krwawic, ale nic mnie nie bolalo. Dostalam tylko biegunki. Poszlam do lazienki i wtedy wyleciala ze mnie kuleczka. O 1 wzielam dwie tabletku i dalej poszlam spac. I spalam az do teraz. Znow w lazience cos wiekszego ze mnie wylecialo. Ale nic mnie nie bolalo ani nie boli. Nawet przez chwile okolo 22 pomyslalam, ze mnie dziewczyna oszukala...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja swoj zestaw odkupilam od jednej z dziewczyny, ktora tu na tym forum wspomniala, ze moze odsprzedac. Wyslala mi.zdjecia tabletek, potwierdzenia nadania przelewu, miala koperte, w ktorej przyszly do niej tabletki wiec zaufalam i kupilam. W poniedzialek o 21 wzielam ta pojedyncza tabletke, odczekalam 24 godz i wczoraj o 21 wzielam pierwsze cztery tabletki. I nic sie nie dzialo. Tylko niewielkie dreszcze, ale ustapily kiedy schowalam sie pod koldre i delikatny bol w podbrzuszu. Zasnelam o 22, a przebudzilam sie chwile przed polnoca. Dopiero wtedy zaczelam krwawic, ale nic mnie nie bolalo. Dostalam tylko biegunki. Poszlam do lazienki i wtedy wyleciala ze mnie kuleczka. O 1 wzielam dwie tabletku i dalej poszlam spac. I spalam az do teraz. Znow w lazience cos wiekszego ze mnie wylecialo. Ale nic mnie nie bolalo ani nie boli. Nawet przez chwile okolo 22 pomyslalam, ze mnie dziewczyna oszukala...


gratulacje, udało się, zestaw to wymiatacz

na przyszłość polecam trochę więcej ruchu podczas akcji, przyspiesza cały proces

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja swoj zestaw odkupilam od jednej z dziewczyny, ktora tu na tym forum wspomniala, ze moze odsprzedac. Wyslala mi.zdjecia tabletek, potwierdzenia nadania przelewu, miala koperte, w ktorej przyszly do niej tabletki wiec zaufalam i kupilam. W poniedzialek o 21 wzielam ta pojedyncza tabletke, odczekalam 24 godz i wczoraj o 21 wzielam pierwsze cztery tabletki. I nic sie nie dzialo. Tylko niewielkie dreszcze, ale ustapily kiedy schowalam sie pod koldre i delikatny bol w podbrzuszu. Zasnelam o 22, a przebudzilam sie chwile przed polnoca. Dopiero wtedy zaczelam krwawic, ale nic mnie nie bolalo. Dostalam tylko biegunki. Poszlam do lazienki i wtedy wyleciala ze mnie kuleczka. O 1 wzielam dwie tabletku i dalej poszlam spac. I spalam az do teraz. Znow w lazience cos wiekszego ze mnie wylecialo. Ale nic mnie nie bolalo ani nie boli. Nawet przez chwile okolo 22 pomyslalam, ze mnie dziewczyna oszukala...


nie bolało Cię bo spałaś, gdybyś była bardziej aktywna , może czuła byś lekki ból, ale to też nie zawsze jest regułą, bywają bezbolesne akcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gratulacje, udało się, zestaw to wymiatacz
> 
> na przyszłość polecam trochę więcej ruchu podczas akcji, przyspiesza cały proces



Ja wolalam isc spac zeby szybciej czas minal. gdybym wiedziala, ze nic nie bedzie mnie bolalo to inaczej bym do tego podeszla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie bolało Cię bo spałaś, gdybyś była bardziej aktywna , może czuła byś lekki ból, ale to też nie zawsze jest regułą, bywają bezbolesne akcje


Ja jestem strasznie wrazliwa na bol dlatego zdecydowalam sie na sen. I nie zaluje... wolalam dluzej poczekac, a bezbolesnie to przejsc. Chociaz trzy godziny po zazyciu tabletek to i tak niedlugo. Kobiety sie wypowiadaly, ze nawet z zestawem trwa to kilkanascie godzin czasem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem strasznie wrazliwa na bol dlatego zdecydowalam sie na sen. I nie zaluje... wolalam dluzej poczekac, a bezbolesnie to przejsc. Chociaz trzy godziny po zazyciu tabletek to i tak niedlugo. Kobiety sie wypowiadaly, ze nawet z zestawem trwa to kilkanascie godzin czasem.


to bardzo rzadkie przypadki, albo może mają nieoryginalny zestaw. Przy oryginalnym mifepristone aborcja zaczyna się ok 4-6 godzin po wzięciu pierwszej dawki misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to bardzo rzadkie przypadki, albo może mają nieoryginalny zestaw. Przy oryginalnym mifepristone aborcja zaczyna się ok 4-6 godzin po wzięciu pierwszej dawki misoprostolu



Dlatego tez uwazam, ze zestaw jest korzystniejszy. Niewarto kombinowac z arthrotecem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego tez uwazam, ze zestaw jest korzystniejszy. .



ja też trąbię o tym na prawo i lewo, ale zawsze znajdą się oportuniści  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam Wszystkie kobietki pisze do was bo chciałam podzielić się z wami moją historią ............a mianowicie dwa tygodnie temu zakupiłam na tym portalu tabletki za co jestem wdzięczna że on jest, niestety musiałam dwukrotnie kupić gdyż za pierwszym razem nie udało się  ------nie miałam żadnych objawów -------- za drugim razem owszem udało się lecz tylko ciąża się zatrzymała,  i niestety czekało mnie łyżeczkowanie ,oczywiście dawkowałam tak jak tutaj wszystko jet wyjaśnione.  A wiec trafiając do szpitala musiałam niestety przeczekać cały dzień abym została przyjęta ze skierowaniem na odział........w końcu się udało już w pierwszy dzień zaaplikowano  mi arthrotec dopochwowo , w nocy miałam dreszcze i bóle brzucha ale do zniesienia , oczywiście krwawiłam razem z tkankami. Rano okazało się że i tak wszystko się nie oczyściło więc podano mi kroplówkę przygotowującą do zabiegu i tutaj właśnie mnie zszokowało dostałam pisemko wyjaśniające że moje tkanki które wyleciały zostały zabrane do laboratorium na badania czy nie znajdują sie tam tkanki ludzkich.....zapomniałam wspomnieć że byłam w 6 tygodniu ciąży ......i zostały zabrane gdyz od marca tego roku to ty masz obowiązek pochowania tkanek ,według polskiego prawa o pochówku istoty ludzkiej, wtedy szczena mi opadła owszem masz wybór możesz nie podpisywać ale do wie się o tym tkz. MOPS.   Na szczęście okazało się że mój pęcherzyk płodowy nie posiadał w sobie żadnych tkanek ludzkich .  Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny i uważajcie na siebie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> masz wybór możesz nie podpisywać ale do wie się o tym tkz. MOPS.   Na szczęście okazało się że mój pęcherzyk płodowy nie posiadał w sobie żadnych tkanek ludzkich .  Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny i uważajcie na siebie .


co za bzdury, chyba niedokładnie słuchałaś lekarzy...i co wydadzą mi wyskrobiny po łyżeczce? i co ja mam z nimi zrobić? trumnę zamawiać? czy spuścić w domowej toalecie ? a co do tego mopsu, co mops ma do poronienia ? to ośrodek pomocy społecznej a nie krematorium skrzepów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ja niestety dalej czekam od soboty cały czas krwawie mam zamiar brak kolejna serię i zobaczymy  co będzie nie wiem czy iść Jeszcze raz do lekarza sprawdzić czy coś się zmieniło czy próbować dalej masakra jakaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale oryginale opakwanie z apteki.     agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam Wszystkie kobietki pisze do was bo chciałam podzielić się z wami moją historią ............a mianowicie dwa tygodnie temu zakupiłam na tym portalu tabletki za co jestem wdzięczna że on jest, niestety musiałam dwukrotnie kupić gdyż za pierwszym razem nie udało się  ------nie miałam żadnych objawów -------- za drugim razem owszem udało się lecz tylko ciąża się zatrzymała,  i niestety czekało mnie łyżeczkowanie ,oczywiście dawkowałam tak jak tutaj wszystko jet wyjaśnione.  A wiec trafiając do szpitala musiałam niestety przeczekać cały dzień abym została przyjęta ze skierowaniem na odział........w końcu się udało już w pierwszy dzień zaaplikowano  mi arthrotec dopochwowo , w nocy miałam dreszcze i bóle brzucha ale do zniesienia , oczywiście krwawiłam razem z tkankami. Rano okazało się że i tak wszystko się nie oczyściło więc podano mi kroplówkę przygotowującą do zabiegu i tutaj właśnie mnie zszokowało dostałam pisemko wyjaśniające że moje tkanki które wyleciały zostały zabrane do laboratorium na badania czy nie znajdują sie tam tkanki ludzkich.....zapomniałam wspomnieć że byłam w 6 tygodniu ciąży ......i zostały zabrane gdyz od marca tego roku to ty masz obowiązek pochowania tkanek ,według polskiego prawa o pochówku istoty ludzkiej, wtedy szczena mi opadła owszem masz wybór możesz nie podpisywać ale do wie się o tym tkz. MOPS.   Na szczęście okazało się że mój pęcherzyk płodowy nie posiadał w sobie żadnych tkanek ludzkich .  Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny i uważajcie na siebie .


Mam do Ciebie pytanie bo mam chyba podobna sytuacje jestem w 6 tygodniu wzięłam art w sobotę i w poniedziałek znowu kolejne 8 bo tyle mi zostało byłam u lekarza w poniedziałek przed zużyciem tych ostatnich 8 i okazało się.ze mam zagrożenie ciąży bo od soboty cały czas krwawie dostałam.skierowanie od lekarza do szpitala no ale nie poszłam bo boje się ze będą chcieli podtrzymać ciążę a wiadomo raczej napewno ze płód został uszkodzony zanim trafiłaś do szpitala powiedz co Ci lekarz mówił i jakie dokładnie miałaś objawy proszę odpisz bo ja tu juz w paranoję popadam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do Ciebie pytanie bo mam chyba podobna sytuacje jestem w 6 tygodniu wzięłam art w sobotę i w poniedziałek znowu kolejne 8 bo tyle mi zostało byłam u lekarza w poniedziałek przed zużyciem tych ostatnich 8 i okazało się.ze mam zagrożenie ciąży bo od soboty cały czas krwawie dostałam.skierowanie od lekarza do szpitala no ale nie poszłam bo boje się ze będą chcieli podtrzymać ciążę a wiadomo raczej napewno ze płód został uszkodzony zanim trafiłaś do szpitala powiedz co Ci lekarz mówił i jakie dokładnie miałaś objawy proszę odpisz bo ja tu juz w paranoję popadam


a co zamierzasz zrobić ? a jeśli zarodek obumarł i gnije w tobie, będziesz tak z nim chodziła ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co zamierzasz zrobić ? a jeśli zarodek obumarł i gnije w tobie, będziesz tak z nim chodziła ?


A jeśli żyje i będą.mi podtrzymywać ciążę a dziecko jest chore?  Dlatego piszę od poniedziałku żebyście mi coś doradzily szybkie są odp jak chce się coś kupić ale jak doradzić to już gorzej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli żyje i będą.mi podtrzymywać ciążę a dziecko jest chore?  Dlatego piszę od poniedziałku żebyście mi coś doradzily szybkie są odp jak chce się coś kupić ale jak doradzić to już gorzej


no ale to musisz to sprawdzić ! od poniedziałku to mogłaś iść do innego gina albo zrobić betę dwa razy i wiedziałabyś czy ciąza się rozwija czy nie, a nie siedzisz i czekasz aż Ci ktoś coś powie. wiesz co to jest sepsa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poza tym nikt Cię na siłę na podtrzymaniu do łóżka nie przywiąże, wypisujesz się na własne żądanie, albo w ogóle nie wyrażasz zgody na przyjęcie do szpitala i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja dziś byłam u ginekologa zlecił mi badania krwi i powiedział że jesli bedzie wysoki wskaznik to trzeba iść do szpitala na czyszczenie. Czy obejdzie się bez tego ? czy musze iśc do szpitala jesli mam krwawienie i lecą ze mnie skrzepy ? Nie chce zeby moi rodzice sie dowiedzieli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli któraś z Was potrzebuje zestawu (1+8) posiadam taki do odsprzedania. Zamówiłam zestaw do whw 27.03.br i dopiero w zeszłym tyg przyszedł do Polski. Dziś go odebrałam ale dla mnie jest już za późno..16 tc 
Jakby ktoś był zainteresowany, proszę o podanie adresu e-mail. Wyślę zdjęcia tabletek, jak trzeba nawet fotę koperty i kartki jaka była w środku z opisem tego co zawiera zamówienie  :Smile: 
Okres ważności: 2016 r. Cena to 300 zł. Wysyłka i cała reszta do uzgodnienia, oczywiście nie wykluczam opcji za pobraniem bo rozumiem, że nie chcecie zostać oszukane.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jason1981@interia.pl  sprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co za bzdury, chyba niedokładnie słuchałaś lekarzy...i co wydadzą mi wyskrobiny po łyżeczce? i co ja mam z nimi zrobić? trumnę zamawiać? czy spuścić w domowej toalecie ? a co do tego mopsu, co mops ma do poronienia ? to ośrodek pomocy społecznej a nie krematorium skrzepów.


tak oddadzą ci tkani i akt zgonu jeżeli znajdowały się tam tkanki ludzkie....a co do mops jeżeli sie nie zgodzisz na jego pochowanie powiadamiają o tym mops aby to oni przejeli za ciebie całą to sprawę z pochowaniem a później wysyłaja odpowiednie pismo o zwrot kosztów .  A możesz jeszcze pochować tkanki u innej bliskiej osoby która już nie żyje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do Ciebie pytanie bo mam chyba podobna sytuacje jestem w 6 tygodniu wzięłam art w sobotę i w poniedziałek znowu kolejne 8 bo tyle mi zostało byłam u lekarza w poniedziałek przed zużyciem tych ostatnich 8 i okazało się.ze mam zagrożenie ciąży bo od soboty cały czas krwawie dostałam.skierowanie od lekarza do szpitala no ale nie poszłam bo boje się ze będą chcieli podtrzymać ciążę a wiadomo raczej napewno ze płód został uszkodzony zanim trafiłaś do szpitala powiedz co Ci lekarz mówił i jakie dokładnie miałaś objawy proszę odpisz bo ja tu juz w paranoję popadam


hej ja po zazyciu art . byłam u ginekologa i tam stwierdził że mój płód przestał się rozwijać czyli jest martwy a tylko pęcherzyk płodowy będzie rósł....wtedy dostałam skierowanie do szpitala .  A co do objawów miałam dreszcze i było mi strasznie zimno bóle brzucha lekkie i małe krwawienie prawie nic a wspomnę ze brałam dopochwowo wiec nawet lekarz nic nie wykrył .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z ciekawosci... ktos moze zwazyc pudelko zestawu i podac ile gram wazy calosc??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie przyjelam pierwsza dawke. trzymajcie kciuki zeby sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja niestety dalej czekam od soboty cały czas krwawie mam zamiar brak kolejna serię i zobaczymy  co będzie nie wiem czy iść Jeszcze raz do lekarza sprawdzić czy coś się zmieniło czy próbować dalej masakra jakaś


musisz iść do lekarza zrobić usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z ciekawosci... ktos moze zwazyc pudelko zestawu i podac ile gram wazy calosc??


kto wazy pudelko i po co w jakim celu bez sensu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak poznac czy zabieg sie udal? Jakie sa tego objawy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie dzis wzielam ary o 12 pierwsza dawke skonczylam o 18 i okoko 16 wyleciala ze mnie bialo przezroczysta k7leczka i duzo krwi juz teraz przestaje krwawic wiec nie wiem czy jest wszystko ok ile powinno mniej wiecej trwac to krwawienie i dodaje ze mam ostra biegunke moge cos na nia wziac bylam chyba w 4 lub 6 tyg prosze o rade

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Mam na sprzedaz 11 tabl Mizoprostolu.Posiadałam 12 ale jedną tabletkę wyciągnęłam z blistra przy sprawdzaniu zawartosci paczki. Tabletki kupiłam za 340 zł. Wiem ze to dosc wysoka cena ale wtedy byłam zdesperowana i chciałam za wszelką cenę pozbyć się ciąży a taniej nie mogłam znalezc. Na przesyłkę z Women on web nie mpglam liczyc bo było już poźno a tym bardziej swieta Bozo narodzeniowe opoznily by znacznie przesyłkę. Z tabletek nie skorzystałam bo postanowilam urodzic dziecko. Tak więc chętnie sie ich pozbedę tak aby zwróciła mi sie chociaz czesc kosztów jakie poniosłam ,tym bardziej ze sprzedaz tych tabletek to teraz  jedyne źrodlo przypływu gotówki . Zainteresowanym mogę przeslać zdjecia . Kontakt : kowalczyk79m@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej wczoraj wzielam art i dostalam krwawienia i wylecial skrzep i mala kuleczka lecz dzis juz prawie nie krwawie czy to normalne to znaczy ze sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię napisz agnieszka4400@poczta.onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o szybkie info 6938mt@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja skuteczne srodki nabylam  pod 508426708 dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja skuteczne srodki nabylam  pod 508426708 dziekuje i polecam


o, cześć oszust, dawno Cię tu nie było  :Smile:  już wróciłeś z wakacji kupionych za pieniądze wyciągnięte od zdesperowanych dziewczyn ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o, cześć oszust, dawno Cię tu nie było  już wróciłeś z wakacji kupionych za pieniądze wyciągnięte od zdesperowanych dziewczyn ?


w jaki sposob oszukuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,czy jest ktoś kto używał tych tabletek w celu poronienia,jesli tak to w jakich dawkach i co ile?Tylko błagam o odp. osób które coś na ten temat wiedza,a nie osoby które zaraz zapewne określą mnie jako mordeńczynie..Prosze nie oceniajcie mnie jestem matKą 2 cudownych dzieci i naprawde jest mi cieżko,ale decyzje juz podjełam i jest moja i to ja będe płacić za nia całe zycie.


dziewczyny nie jest tak źle jak pisza i was straszą ,tylko tyle ze musi byc uwazam ciąza dojrzała ,wzięłam tabletki w 6 tyg i było tylko lekkie krwawienie z małym  bólem brzucha ,myslalam ze jest juz po ,wiec poszlam do lekarza na usg ,stwierdzil ze nadal jestem w ciązy ,szok ,wiec zamowiłam zestaw z women ,ale nie doczekalam sie poniewaz czekałam na to 6 tyg i musiałam działac .Wzięłam znowu tabl art 3 razy po 4 szt pod jezyk trzymałam po 20 min i wyplulam rdzen  .po wzietej pierwszej dawce zaczeło sie o godz 13 tej ,a o 22 giej urodziłam na wc ,przeszłam normaly poród,pojechałam do szpitala zaczełam mocno krwawic i zostałam wyczyszczona  :Smile:  nie jest tak zle -mam jeszcze w posiadaniu tabletki  wiec jesli ktoras potrzebuje odsprzedam i dotarł do mnie juz po wszystkim zestaw z womeonweb ,ktory tez odsprzedam jowcia12@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej wczoraj wzielam art i dostalam krwawienia i wylecial skrzep i mala kuleczka lecz dzis juz prawie nie krwawie czy to normalne to znaczy ze sie udalo


nie powiedziane ,przeczytaj nizej odpisałam dziewczynie  z mailem jowcia12 itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 6 tyg. czy ten lek na mnie zadziała... ? dziewczyny powyżej opisują sytuację że ciąża musi być dojrzała... proszę napisać jak mam go zażyć dopochwowo czy doustnie... czy trzeba aż 4 czy można mniejsze dawki i co się dzieje krok po kroku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 6 tyg. czy ten lek na mnie zadziała... ? dziewczyny powyżej opisują sytuację że ciąża musi być dojrzała... proszę napisać jak mam go zażyć dopochwowo czy doustnie... czy trzeba aż 4 czy można mniejsze dawki i co się dzieje krok po kroku...


szybko to mogłaś sex uprawiać, teraz łaskawie zechciej poświęcić godzinkę lub dwie swojego cennego czasu i dowiedz się jak przeprowadzić bezpiecznie aborcję, nie oczekuj, że wszytko Ci pod nos podstawią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zazyciu pierwszych czterech tabletek poczulam, ze wylecialo ze mnie cos wiekszego, jakby kuleczka. Po drugiej dawce jeszcze dwukrotnie to czulam. Teraz tylko krwawie jak przy miesiaczce. Wolalabym uniknac wizyty u lekarza. Czy udalo sie mi poronic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zazyciu pierwszych czterech tabletek poczulam, ze wylecialo ze mnie cos wiekszego, jakby kuleczka. Po drugiej dawce jeszcze dwukrotnie to czulam. Teraz tylko krwawie jak przy miesiaczce. Wolalabym uniknac wizyty u lekarza. Czy udalo sie mi poronic?


skoro nie po drodze Ci do gina , zrób dwie bety w odstępie dwóch dni, jeśli wartość spada, ciąża została przerwana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro nie po drodze Ci do gina , zrób dwie bety w odstępie dwóch dni, jeśli wartość spada, ciąża została przerwana


Ile kosztowac moze takie badanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile kosztowac moze takie badanie?


30-40 złotych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 30-40 złotych


To juz lepiej pojsc prywatnie na usg. Jednakowy koszt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To juz lepiej pojsc prywatnie na usg. Jednakowy koszt.


pytają, to odpowiadam  :Smile:  każdy ma wolną wolę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po ilu dniach od zabiegu zrobic bete po raz pierwszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po ilu dniach od zabiegu zrobic bete po raz pierwszy


nawet następnego dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw z wow. więcej informacji  czarnulka115@interia.pl

----------


## Vanhalo

Kupie tabletki poronne Korthiel@gmail.com Pilnie szybko najlepiej z zachodniopomorskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostało mi 10 szt. arthrotec, tanio sprzedam   jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny, pilnie kupię zestaw, jeśli ktoś ma odsprzedać, albo zna sprawdzone zródło bardzo proszę o kontakt mailowy julia.dbk@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po ilu dniach od zabiegu zrobic bete po raz pierwszy


 Tak jak koleżanka wspomniała następnego dnia i w sumie 3 dni odstępu pomiędzy jedną betą a drugą... Przynajmniej ja tak zrobiłam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe oryginalne opakowanie tabletek z apteki. Płatność po sprawdzeniu przesyłki.     agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzielam wczoraj arth. i juz po wszystkim. wystarczylo mi 18 sztuk. jesli jakas ma pytanie to chetnie pomoge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzielam wczoraj arth. i juz po wszystkim. wystarczylo mi 18 sztuk. jesli jakas ma pytanie to chetnie pomoge


  Hej podaj e mail chcę wiedzieć w którym tyg byłaś i jak przechodziłaś to wszystko... mój to agnieszka4400@poczta.onet.eu odezwij się plis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak u Ciebie wygladal Zabieg? Skad wiesz, ze sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzielam wczoraj arth. i juz po wszystkim. wystarczylo mi 18 sztuk. jesli jakas ma pytanie to chetnie pomoge


Ja wzięłam tez wczoraj w nocy i pociągnęłam jeszcze w dzień i nawet jedną dawkę dopochwowo ale coś nie mam przekonania że mi się udało. Miałam atak silnych skurczów ale krwawienia wielkiego nie było ani nie dostrzegłem pecherzyka. Nadal krwawię ale delikatnie. No i nie wiem w którym jestem tygodniu ponieważ jeszcze miesiąc temu miesiączkowałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja probowalam juz 3 razy... zawsze po 12 tabletek... ostatnio nawet 6. oczywiscie 4 pod jezyk co 3 h . I nic.,.. nadal jestem w ciazy ;(( nie wiem czy tylko na mnie to nie dziala ?? dreszcze sa , biegunka jest - lekkie plamienie jest ... nic wiecej ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powiedzcie mi prosze czy mozliwe jest poronieie bez krwawienia ? np ze serce w skutek brania art przestalo  bic.... bo trace wiare ze mi sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc?


hej możesz spróbować pod tym nowa26@interia odbierałam od niej osobiście miesiąc temu bardzo miła i sympatyczna dziewczyna , zapytaj może jeszcze ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja probowalam juz 3 razy... zawsze po 12 tabletek... ostatnio nawet 6. oczywiscie 4 pod jezyk co 3 h . I nic.,.. nadal jestem w ciazy ;(( nie wiem czy tylko na mnie to nie dziala ?? dreszcze sa , biegunka jest - lekkie plamienie jest ... nic wiecej ;(


trudną masz więc sytuację ja miałam takie szczęście że za pierwszym razem się udało , a co do ciebie być może jak juz tyle brałaś to płód przestał sie rozwijać...........cięzko powiedzieć za którym razem ci się uda, czytałam że jest więcej takich dziewczyn co biora i biorą i nic się nie działo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja probowalam juz 3 razy... zawsze po 12 tabletek... ostatnio nawet 6. oczywiscie 4 pod jezyk co 3 h . I nic.,.. nadal jestem w ciazy ;(( nie wiem czy tylko na mnie to nie dziala ?? dreszcze sa , biegunka jest - lekkie plamienie jest ... nic wiecej ;(


tak jest taka możliwośc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez polecam nowa 26 uczciwa laska !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 22 sztuki arthrotecu, odsprzedam   jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje tabletek. Adres asiaostrow76@wp.pl.
Proszę o konkretne propozycje i przesłanie zdjęć z tabletkami oraz aktualną datą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jak wiele z was zarzułam arthrotec.  Zdobycie go wymagało trochę trudu. Miałam wiele wątpliwości gdyż mam już jedno dziecko i nie stac by mnie było utrzymać następnego gdyż na tydzień przed dowiedzeniem się że jestem w ciąży straciłam pracę. Z jednej pensji męża jest już ciężko a co dopiero w czwórkę. Więc poczytałam w necie znalażłam to forum i zdecydowaliśmy że jednak nie mamy wyjścia to była trudna świadoma decyzja. W niedzielę o 12 pierwsza dawka – drszcze biegunka okolo 14 niewielkie krwawienie o 15 – druga dawka i wtedy się zaczeło najpierw lekki ból brzucha później bule z krzyża, bolało jak diabli. Ledwo z bólu na nogach stałam. Leżałam i zwijałam się z bólu z podkurczonymi nogami tylko to przynosiło ulge. Wyleciały w międzyczasie jakieś skrzepy i jakby kulka być może zarodek. Cholernie bolało. Zdecydowałam się zrezygnować z 3 dawki dla włosnego dobra. Myślałam co ma być to będzie takich skurczy nie miałam nawet gdy mi wywoływali pierwsza ciąże. W poniedziałek poszłam do lekarza okazało się że mam resztki płodu w drogach rodnych. Nastepnego dnia na łyżeczkowanie. Zbadali i około 13 dostałam zastrzyk zasnęłam obudziłam się już na sali nic nie bolało. We wtorek mija dwa tygodnie od zabiegu. A co do tego wpisu zwiazanego z MOPS to chcesz to bierzesz tkanki nie musisz teho robić. Podpisując dokumenty że zostawiam to co wyłyżeczkowali pielęgniarka poinformowała mnie że zostana one pochowane zgodnie z tradycja kościoła rzymsko katolickiego. Tego samego dnia wyszłam do domu. Nie była to łatwa decyzja ale moim zdaniem najlepsze z mozliwych.      
Dziewczyny nie ma się czego bać co do łyżeczkowania. 
Posiadam jeszcze 12 tabletek które mi zostało i chętnie pomogę odsprzedajac. Wysyłka za pobraniem po sprawdzeniu paczki chetnych proszę o telefon na nr 797232261. jeśli nie zdąże odebrać oddzwonię lub odp.  

Powodzenia wszystkim innym. Nasze ciało nasza sprawa. Aborcja powinna być legalna niestety tu jest polska i pewnie nawet za 20 lat nie będzie to u nas możliwe. Art radze brać zdecydowanie pod język i przekroic aby wyjąć rdzeń.  I przede wszystkim nie bójcie się iść do ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam dowolne ilości arthrotecu, loganslask@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam dowolne ilości arthrotecu, loganslask@onet.pl


Ile kosztowałyby dwie palety ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile kosztowałyby dwie palety ?


a caly kontener ile ? albo ze dwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam.czy te tabletki tylko pod język czy można odrazu połknąclub dopochwowo?pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Jakie tabletki polecacie ? Bo juz się zdecydować nie mogę .. Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Jakie tabletki polecacie ? Bo juz się zdecydować nie mogę .. Proszę o pomoc


a na co nie możesz się zdecydować? za dużego wyboru nie masz, albo Arthrotec, albo zestaw poronny z whw lub wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam.czy te tabletki tylko pod język czy można odrazu połknąclub dopochwowo?pomocy.


a czytałaś cokolwiek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czytałaś cokolwiek ?


gdyby czytała znalazłaby mój wpis na str172 ale się nie chciało no nic dam jej kopię może choć tyle da radę przeczytać.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jeśli podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży i test wyszedł pozytywnie powinnaś udać się do ginekologa i zrobić badanie USG aby potwierdzić ciążę i ewentualnie wykluczyć ciążę pozamaciczną inne powikłania.
Kiedy lekarz potwierdzi ciąże możesz wykonać zabieg maksymalnie do 12 tyg. ciąży za pomocą zestawu z WOW (98% skuteczności) lub tabletami Cytotec lub Arthrotec ( 70-90%skuteczności). 
ZESTAW Z WOW
Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
CYTOTEC
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
ARTHROTEC
należy rozkroić delikatnie każdą tabletkę i wyjąć twardy rdzeń Diklofenak, który wyrzucamy
4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
Do zabiegu należy się odpowiednio przygotować tzn.: zapas podpasek, środki przeciwbólowe (dosyć mocne) Ketonal, Ibuprofen MAX, Paracetamol itd...wszystkie z grupy niesteroidowych, innych nie wolno
W trakcie zabiegu możesz się spodziewać gorączki, dreszczy, biegunki, bólu i silnego krwawienia. 
krwawienie może wystąpić już po pierwszej dawce, ale również po ostatniej, zdarzały się także przypadki, że do poronienia dochodziło kilka dni po zabiegu.
Jeśli w trakcie zabiegu wystąpi krwotok, utrata przytomności, gorączka itd...i nie ustępuje po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki należy udać się po pomoc do najbliższego szpitala, a w skrajnych przypadkach wezwać pogotowie. Kiedy znajdziesz się w szpitalu nie musisz się przyznawać do przyjmowania tabletek ponieważ lekarz nie jest w stanie ustalić czy do poronienia doszło w sposób naturalny czy też za pomocą tabletek poronnych, ale pod warunkiem, że tabletki przyjmowało się pod język. Jeśli jednak przyjmowałaś dopochwowo to resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne przy badaniu, dlatego odradzam tą metodę. 
Jeśli zabieg przebiegł prawidłowo bez komplikacji po kilku dniach powinnaś udać się na badanie USG aby potwierdzić poronienie oraz dowiedzieć się czy nie jest konieczny zabieg łyżeczkowania w przypadku złego oczyszczania się macicy.
Jeśli po badaniu USG okaże się, że wszystko jest w porządku to miesiączka powinna wystąpić 4-6 tyg. od poronienia. 
Po poronieniu krwawienie może trwać nawet dwa tyg. lub krócej wszystko zależy od tego jak szybko się oczyszczasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam 
już kiedyś pisałam że w 4 tygodniu próbowałam z art***** i nie nic poszłam do gina i widział ciąże - pęcherzyk minęło już dwa tygodnie nie mam tabletek czy w tak wczesnym tygodniu art**** uszkadza płód?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdyby czytała znalazłaby mój wpis na str172 ale się nie chciało no nic dam jej kopię może choć tyle da radę przeczytać.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Jeśli podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży i test wyszedł pozytywnie powinnaś udać się do ginekologa i zrobić badanie USG aby potwierdzić ciążę i ewentualnie wykluczyć ciążę pozamaciczną inne powikłania.
> Kiedy lekarz potwierdzi ciąże możesz wykonać zabieg maksymalnie do 12 tyg. ciąży za pomocą zestawu z WOW (98% skuteczności) lub tabletami Cytotec lub Arthrotec ( 70-90%skuteczności). 
> ZESTAW Z WOW
> Tabletkę RU przyjmujemy na 24h przed pozostałymi
> Po 24h przyjmujemy Mizoprostol 4 tabletki pod język na 30 min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
> CYTOTEC
> 4 tabletki pod język na 30min (potem resztę połykamy) co 3 godziny
> ...


Bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedz,jeszcze jedno pytanko czy arthrotec może być forte czy zwykły?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak czytalam wszystkie. Ale nie wiem czy kupić art czy women. 
Od dwóch miesięcy nie regularne mam miesiączki a od 5 dni powinna mieć miesiączki IDE do giną może w tym tyg jak uda się umówić ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedz,jeszcze jedno pytanko czy arthrotec może być forte czy zwykły?


W sumie nie ma znaczenia w obu lekach chodzi o to aby wyjąć rdzeń czyli diclofenak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mam żadnych objaowo ciąży. Ani nie wymiotuje ani mi nie dobrze tylko brak miesiączki. W tamtym miesiącu wypilam dwie szklanki krwawniku to dostalam na trzeci dzień miesiączke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż art, prosto z aptek, ostatnie 2op. Jak sama potrzebowałam recepty, dostałam możliwośc wykupienia 4 opakowań wiec z tego skorzystałam. Przesyłam zdjęcie recepty, wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwościa sprawdzenia przesyłki. Nie jestem handlarą, tabletki chcę sprzedac bo jestem w cięzkiej sytuacji materialnej, szczególnie po sytuacji jaka mnie ostatnio spotkała. Każdej dziewczynie która do mnie napiszę oferuję pomoc, informacje na temat dawkowania i szybkie odpowiedzi na email. monroj@onet.pl Pozdrawiam cieplutko

----------


## mirekwalczyk

Rozumiem brak mieszkania, niepewna praca, ale może warto przemyśleć tak newralgiczną decyzję. Stale się przecież kurczymy jako nacja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce kolejnego dziecka. Nie teraz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem brak mieszkania, niepewna praca, ale może warto przemyśleć tak newralgiczną decyzję. Stale się przecież kurczymy jako nacja.


Następny debil i oszołom, który uważa, że dziecko czy też matka będzie żyć powietrzem i mieszkać pod mostem. Gdyby nie tacy jak ty z takimi poglądami to zasiłek rodzinny na dziecko w tym kraju nie wynosiłby 106zł/miesięcznie i nie byłoby najniższego kryterium dochodowego jako warunku otrzymania tych śmiesznych groszy oraz kobiety nie musiałyby dokonywać aborcji po cichu w domu. Na koniec powiem krótko GÓWNO ROZUMIESZ!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem brak mieszkania, niepewna praca, ale może warto przemyśleć tak newralgiczną decyzję. Stale się przecież kurczymy jako nacja.


Pochwal się ile Ty masz dzieci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może jedno albo wcale, ale za to ma firmę bogaty cwaniak albo cwaniara i martwi go fakt, że zbyt mało się rodzi białych murzynow do roboty za 1 200 zł na miesiąc pracujących na czarno albo smieciowa umowe. Większość tych zlodzieji i wyzyskiwaczy ma dużo do powiedzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi zostało 22 sztuki arthrotecu forte. nie jestem handlarzem, czasem biorę od lekarza receptę na bolące stawy (choruję na łuszczycę, która je atakuje). po prostu za dużo mam kredytów, mam dwójkę dzieci, wychowuję je praktycznie sam z pomocą teściowej, dlatego co jakiś czas sprzedaje tabletki. żeby kredyty podciągnąć. jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w niedziele o 4 rano bardzo chciało mi się siku poszłam do łazienki a wyśliznęło się ze mnie coś takiego dziwnego całe we krwi średnica od 1,5 cm. wyglądało jak malutka wątróbka ale nie było w nim nic widać żadnej błonki ani zarodka w ogóle całe aż bordowe od krwi . Czy któraś z was miała podobne doświadczenie. Dodam że przez cały weekend krwawiłam... i po tym jak to wypadło jak ręką odjął krwawienie odeszło dziś w nocy znowu jakby taki troszkę mniejszy twardy kawałek ze mnie wypadł...proszę napisać jeżeli któraś z was miała podobnie czy to mogło być poronienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam odkupię zestaw z wow pilne ania19731973@wp.pl

----------


## Sive

Kupię art 12 szt. w NORMALNEJ cenie

----------


## normalna

Kupie opakowanie Arthrotec. prosze o info na poczte malaguti9999@wp.pl

----------


## normalna

Forumowiczki... znacie kogos kto odsprzeda Arthrotec najlepiej opakowanie, po normalnej nie wygorowanej cenie ??? albo ktos z forum posiada na odsprzedanie ?? prosze o szybka odpowiedz moja poczta malaguti9999@wp.pl .  i uprzedzam nie kupujcie nic z strony sprzedajemy24.. wydalam 200zl i zostalam oszukana  :Frown: (

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak bym wzięla 12 szt art i jak by sie nie udało  to mam drugi raz wsiąść 12 szt art?? Bo różnie  są organizmy kobiet. Więc pytam na zapas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny w niedziele wzięłam 3 x 4 tabletki po pierwszej dawce nic się nie działo byłam tylko zmęczona i ospala po drugiej zaczął mnie boleć brzuch trochę możne niż przy okresie po trzeciej dawce nadal noc szczególnego ,tablerki aplikowal mi partner przy 3 dawce wyczuł ,ze tabletki się nie rozpuścil ponieważ coraz ciężej było je włożyć , wiec zmoczyl palec woda i próbował jakoś mnie nawilżyc. Po około godzinę od ostatniej dawki zaczął się mocniejszy bol i lekkie krwawienie nadal leżałam w łóżku w końcu poszłam do toalety i nie zdążyłam do niej dość zaczęła leciec mi krew po nogach kiedy usiadłam poczułam jak wyleciała ze mnie szklanka krwi a zaraz za tym przeslizujace się przez pochwie skrzepy i zgrubienia weszłam pod prysznic krwawienie było lekkie , położyłam się znowu za około pół godz znowu poszłam do toalety i znowu kilka skrzepów to całe większe krwawienie trwało około 2 godziny. Później miałam silne skorcze ale krwawienie raczej małe jak Przy 4 dniu okresu  te skorcze ustały po około 2 godzinach ,dziś mija 3 dzień od kuracji i nadal bolą mnie piersi co prawda mniej ale nadal jakiś bol jest i nadal na nabrzmiale ,nie wiem co o tym myśleć do lekarza idę jutro ale strasznie mnie to meczy.. teraz krwawienie jest lekkie spokojnie starczylaby mi jedna podpaska na cały dzień ,od czasu do czasu mam lekkie pobolewania brzucha i krzyża ,jak przy okresie. Dodam ze byłam (jestem )w 9 tygodniu , boje się wizyty u lekarza ponieważ on proponował mi zabieg za 2.5 tysiąca niestety nie stać mnie na to boje się ze będzie prawil mi moraly ze mogłam skorzystać z jego usługi. . W sumie to jest mało ważne najważniejsze jest to żeby się udało dodam ,że ból był ale nie miałam przy tym dreszczy ani gorączki ,wieczorem juz po wszystkim dostałam rozwolnienia ale raczej takiego jednorazowego. 
Nie wiem dziewczyny powiedzcie coś miała ,któraś z was tak jak ja ? 
I proszę o konkretne odpowiedzi a nie wiadomo się typu jak sie chcialo uprawiać seks to coś tam... dodam że mam już 10 miesiaczna córke ,która jest po ciężkiej  operacji i wymaga wiele opieki od nas ,nie mogłam pozwolić na koleje dziecko a sek uprawiamy tak rzadko ,ze aż dziwne ,ze do tego doszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny w niedziele wzięłam 3 x 4 tabletki po pierwszej dawce nic się nie działo byłam tylko zmęczona i ospala po drugiej zaczął mnie boleć brzuch trochę możne niż przy okresie po trzeciej dawce nadal noc szczególnego ,tablerki aplikowal mi partner przy 3 dawce wyczuł ,ze tabletki się nie rozpuścil ponieważ coraz ciężej było je włożyć , wiec zmoczyl palec woda i próbował jakoś mnie nawilżyc. Po około godzinę od ostatniej dawki zaczął się mocniejszy bol i lekkie krwawienie nadal leżałam w łóżku w końcu poszłam do toalety i nie zdążyłam do niej dość zaczęła leciec mi krew po nogach kiedy usiadłam poczułam jak wyleciała ze mnie szklanka krwi a zaraz za tym przeslizujace się przez pochwie skrzepy i zgrubienia weszłam pod prysznic krwawienie było lekkie , położyłam się znowu za około pół godz znowu poszłam do toalety i znowu kilka skrzepów to całe większe krwawienie trwało około 2 godziny. Później miałam silne skorcze ale krwawienie raczej małe jak Przy 4 dniu okresu  te skorcze ustały po około 2 godzinach ,dziś mija 3 dzień od kuracji i nadal bolą mnie piersi co prawda mniej ale nadal jakiś bol jest i nadal na nabrzmiale ,nie wiem co o tym myśleć do lekarza idę jutro ale strasznie mnie to meczy.. teraz krwawienie jest lekkie spokojnie starczylaby mi jedna podpaska na cały dzień ,od czasu do czasu mam lekkie pobolewania brzucha i krzyża ,jak przy okresie. Dodam ze byłam (jestem )w 9 tygodniu , boje się wizyty u lekarza ponieważ on proponował mi zabieg za 2.5 tysiąca niestety nie stać mnie na to boje się ze będzie prawil mi moraly ze mogłam skorzystać z jego usługi. . W sumie to jest mało ważne najważniejsze jest to żeby się udało dodam ,że ból był ale nie miałam przy tym dreszczy ani gorączki ,wieczorem juz po wszystkim dostałam rozwolnienia ale raczej takiego jednorazowego. 
> Nie wiem dziewczyny powiedzcie coś miała ,któraś z was tak jak ja ? 
> I proszę o konkretne odpowiedzi a nie wiadomo się typu jak sie chcialo uprawiać seks to coś tam... dodam że mam już 10 miesiaczna córke ,która jest po ciężkiej  operacji i wymaga wiele opieki od nas ,nie mogłam pozwolić na koleje dziecko a sek uprawiamy tak rzadko ,ze aż dziwne ,ze do tego doszło.


Nie musisz się aż tak gęsto tłumaczyć, masz trudną sytuację i tyle...każda z nas ma swoje powody. A co do tego czy się udało nikt ci tu nie powie konkretnie czy tak czy nie bo nie jesteśmy jasnowidzami. Mówiąc krótko jeśli chcesz się przekonać czy doszło do poronienia musisz iść do lekarza na USG i wtedy się dowiesz. Test ciążowy ci w tym nie pomoże bo jak już tu już pisano nawet jeśli doszło do poronienia to przez ok 4 tygodnie mozesz mieć wynik pozytywny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie musisz się aż tak gęsto tłumaczyć, masz trudną sytuację i tyle...każda z nas ma swoje powody. A co do tego czy się udało nikt ci tu nie powie konkretnie czy tak czy nie bo nie jesteśmy jasnowidzami. Mówiąc krótko jeśli chcesz się przekonać czy doszło do poronienia musisz iść do lekarza na USG i wtedy się dowiesz. Test ciążowy ci w tym nie pomoże bo jak już tu już pisano nawet jeśli doszło do poronienia to przez ok 4 tygodnie mozesz mieć wynik pozytywny.


Objawy ciążowe nie zawsze ustępują natychmiast.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tydzień temu wzięłam 12 sztuk artrotecu
pojawiło się bardzo delikatne krótkie plamienie
wczoraj zażyłam kolejnych 12 sztuk 
znów nie zadziałało 
 :Frown:  już straciłam nadzieję z tm artrotecem 
jestem załamana nie chcę chorego dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tydzień temu wzięłam 12 sztuk artrotecu
> pojawiło się bardzo delikatne krótkie plamienie
> wczoraj zażyłam kolejnych 12 sztuk 
> znów nie zadziałało 
>  już straciłam nadzieję z tm artrotecem 
> jestem załamana nie chcę chorego dziecka


A mozesz napisać jak je zażyłaś bo być moze zrobiłaś to źle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 sztuki pod język trzymałam pół godziny (godz 11.00)
następne 4 o 14 i ostatnia dawka tak samo o 17 - za pierwszym razem maleńkie plamienie o 21

wczoraj zażyłam i nic - w ten sam sposób 
art. miał date ważności do 2017

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 sztuki pod język trzymałam pół godziny (godz 11.00)
> następne 4 o 14 i ostatnia dawka tak samo o 17 - za pierwszym razem maleńkie plamienie o 21
> 
> wczoraj zażyłam i nic - w ten sam sposób 
> art. miał date ważności do 2017


a co z rdzeniem? wyciągałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

za pierwszym razem nie wyciągałam 
dopiero na końcu wyplułam 

a wczoraj wyciągłam -przecięłam nożykiem i ładnie się oddzieli od reszty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za pierwszym razem nie wyciągałam 
> dopiero na końcu wyplułam 
> 
> a wczoraj wyciągłam -przecięłam nożykiem i ładnie się oddzieli od reszty


Czyli albo nie arthrotec nie zadziałał albo jeszcze coś się wydarzy. U mnie akcja tak naprawdę ruszyła po 2 dniach tak więc poczekaj kilka dni i spróbuj raz jeszcze. Być może to za wczesna ciąża lub zbyt późna (co wymaga innego dawkowania). A czy twoja ciążą została potwierdzona badaniem Usg? bo jeśli nie to może nie jesteś w ciąży lub jesteś ale w pozamacicznej, a wtedy wymagany jest natychmiastowy zabieg usunięcia i nie wolno robić nic na własną rękę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

robiłam tylko test ciążowy
wizyta u lekarza dopiero w piątek 
przed akcjami z art. robiłam test- druga kreska była ledwo widoczna w odpowiednim świetle 
dziś rano zrobiłam - już  dwie ładnie było widać 
zobaczę co powie lekarz ale tak się boję że wezmę trzecią dawkę i nie zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> robiłam tylko test ciążowy
> wizyta u lekarza dopiero w piątek 
> przed akcjami z art. robiłam test- druga kreska była ledwo widoczna w odpowiednim świetle 
> dziś rano zrobiłam - już  dwie ładnie było widać 
> zobaczę co powie lekarz ale tak się boję że wezmę trzecią dawkę i nie zadziała


Nigdy nie robi się zabiegu jeśli nie potwierdziło się ciązy badaniem USG. Test może wskazywać wynik pozytywny przy torbieli jajników jak pisałam wyżej przy ciązy pozamacicznej a wtedy taki zabieg może zagrażać życiu ponieważ moze dojść do pęknięcia macicy i nie tylko. Zanim coś zrobisz upewnij się lepiej co tak naprawdę jest grane na wizycie u lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzięki za odp
poczekam do tej wizyty i później zacznę działać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w niedziele o 4 rano bardzo chciało mi się siku poszłam do łazienki a wyśliznęło się ze mnie coś takiego dziwnego całe we krwi średnica od 1,5 cm. wyglądało jak malutka wątróbka ale nie było w nim nic widać żadnej błonki ani zarodka w ogóle całe aż bordowe od krwi . Czy któraś z was miała podobne doświadczenie. Dodam że przez cały weekend krwawiłam... i po tym jak to wypadło jak ręką odjął krwawienie odeszło dziś w nocy znowu jakby taki troszkę mniejszy twardy kawałek ze mnie wypadł...proszę napisać jeżeli któraś z was miała podobnie czy to mogło być poronienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. A podczas zarzywania art można jeść czy pić wodę ?? Proszę o odpowiedz bo chciała bym wiedzieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, w niedziele o 4 rano bardzo chciało mi się siku poszłam do łazienki a wyśliznębędzieze mnie coś takiego dziwnego całe we krwi średnica od 1,5 cm. wyglądało jak malutka wątróbka ale nie było w nim nic widać żadnej błonki ani zarodka w ogóle całe aż bordowe od krwi . Czy któraś z was miała podobne doświadczenie. Dodam że przez cały weekend krwawiłam... i po tym jak to wypadło jak ręką odjął krwawienie odeszło dziś w nocy znowu jakby taki troszkę mniejszy twardy kawałek ze mnie wypadł...proszę napisać jeżeli któraś z was miała podobnie czy to mogło być poronienie ?


Ze mnie co miesiąc takie cuda wypadają podczas okresu.  Pasuje Ci taka odpowiedź ??? Luudzie ile razy tu się jeszcze będzie powtarzać,  że nikt nie będzie wróżyć i zgadywać co wam tam wypada ! Usg albo beta ! Jedyne sposoby na potwierdzenie poronienia. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie musisz się aż tak gęsto tłumaczyć, masz trudną sytuację i tyle...każda z nas ma swoje powody. A co do tego czy się udało nikt ci tu nie powie konkretnie czy tak czy nie bo nie jesteśmy jasnowidzami. Mówiąc krótko jeśli chcesz się przekonać czy doszło do poronienia musisz iść do lekarza na USG i wtedy się dowiesz. Test ciążowy ci w tym nie pomoże bo jak już tu już pisano nawet jeśli doszło do poronienia to przez ok 4 tygodnie mozesz mieć wynik pozytywny.




Nie uważam ze jest tu ktos jasnowidzenia ,chciałam po części opisać jak to u mnie wyglądało i zapytać czy któraś z was po zabiegu nadal miała bol piersi , do lekarza pójdę , wiec dziękuję za te uszczypliwe rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec. Wysyłka za pobraniem i możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, cena 120 zł. Mój mail : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Potrzebuję zestawu z WOW. Czy macie może na sprzedaż? Odkupię od razu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na mnie art nie zadziałał jestem w 7 tyg ciąży brałam go tydzień temu dziś na wizycie lekarz powiedział że dalej jestem w ciąży dziękuję dobranoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na mnie art nie zadziałał jestem w 7 tyg ciąży brałam go tydzień temu dziś na wizycie lekarz powiedział że dalej jestem w ciąży dziękuję dobranoc.


No i na co nam ten foch ? Nie od dziś się tu pisze ze art nie zawsze działa. Młoda ciąża, jest czas na inne rozwiązania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na mnie art nie zadziałał jestem w 7 tyg ciąży brałam go tydzień temu dziś na wizycie lekarz powiedział że dalej jestem w ciąży dziękuję dobranoc.


ja probowalam 4 razy i nadal jestem wiec spoko  :Wink:  pociszam sie tylko ze moze sie zatrzymala w rozwoju chociaz i usuną mi  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja probowalam 4 razy i nadal jestem wiec spoko  pociszam sie tylko ze moze sie zatrzymala w rozwoju chociaz i usuną mi )


nie wiem czy Twoja wątroba też się tak cieszy ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TRÓJMIASTO I OKOLICE

Arthrotec z apteki. Idziemy do apteki i kupuje lek przy Tobie.
Możliwa też wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty.

260zł opakowanie (20tab)

paulinapaulina123456@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chce  kupić  ARTHROTEC kto ma na sprzedaż mój mail marekgorski3@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,jestem 15 h po kuracji i dalej nie ma krwawienia,prócz obfitych biegunek,bólu i mdłosci,dreszczy...nie wiem czy szukac dalej tabletek.moja lekarka zaleciła mi poczekac do tego tygodnia-7tc bo we wczesniejszych potrzebaby wiekszej ilosci tabletek.brałam 1dawke 2 pod jezyk i 2 dopochwowo,druga dawka tak samo a trzecia juz dwa razy dwie pod jezyk i teraz nie wiem.lekarka zapewniała mnie ze moge nawet sobie te leki łyknąć,czy podac doodbytniczo,w instrukcji było po 4 pod jezyk i teraz juz sama nie wiem....eh 4 ciaza to dla mnie zabójstwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie z apteki   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TRÓJMIASTO I OKOLICE
> 
> Arthrotec z apteki. Idziemy do apteki i kupuje lek przy Tobie.
> Możliwa też wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty.
> 
> 260zł opakowanie (20tab)
> 
> paulinapaulina123456@interia.pl


hahhah zenada 260 ? jak kosztuje 50 zl idz sie ogarnij lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 pewne sprawdzone srodki w tamtym roku pomogli mojej przyjaciolce teraz sama potrzebowalam ich pomocy byl to 9 tydzien. 508426708 tam popros o pomoc srodki teraz jak i rok temu bardzo skuteczne dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 pewne sprawdzone srodki w tamtym roku pomogli mojej przyjaciolce teraz sama potrzebowalam ich pomocy byl to 9 tydzien. 508426708 tam popros o pomoc srodki teraz jak i rok temu bardzo skuteczne dziekuje i polecam


O oszust znowu sam siebie wychwala ....Witamy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 Rowniez jestem po udanym zabiegu tymi srodkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 Rowniez jestem po udanym zabiegu tymi srodkami


I ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wyjebał mnie i innych na kilka stów...poczytajcie o nim tu na wielu stronach są ostrzeżenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wyjebał mnie i innych na kilka stów...poczytajcie o nim tu na wielu stronach są ostrzeżenia


chyba ty wyjebales oglaszacie dajecie adresy email i zerujecie na kobiecym nieszczesciu nie wiem kim jestes ale zostalam oszukana przez te twoje ogloszenia 2 razy otrzymalam witaminy prawdziwe i skuteczne srodki nabylam dopiero pod tym nr 508426708 leki pomogly w 9 tygodniu odebralam osobiscie wiec szczerze moge powiedziec pewne sprawdzone wiec dziewczyny nie dajcie sie naciagnoc prawdziwa pomoc uzyskacie pod 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyba ty wyjebales oglaszacie dajecie adresy email i zerujecie na kobiecym nieszczesciu nie wiem kim jestes ale zostalam oszukana przez te twoje ogloszenia 2 razy otrzymalam witaminy prawdziwe i skuteczne srodki nabylam dopiero pod tym nr 508426708 leki pomogly w 9 tygodniu odebralam osobiscie wiec szczerze moge powiedziec pewne sprawdzone wiec dziewczyny nie dajcie sie naciagnoc prawdziwa pomoc uzyskacie pod 508426708


taa jasne o tobie to pisza na wielu forach wiec cos w tym musi byc ze oszukujesz wiec ogarnij sie czlowieku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 733386775 oszust jestes sam na dodatek nie masz pojecia o czym piszesz jak i o tym z jakich srodow i ile sztuk


Zakupiłam tabletki na szczęście za pobraniem i z możliwością zobaczenia co jest w środku . Miały być oryginalne tabletki w blistrach przyszły w woreczku strunowym wyglądające jak rutinoskorbin i 1 na  ból głowy  to chyba po to by mnie głowa nie bolała jak dowiem się , że zakupiłam placebo . Nie polecam nikomu tego nr. telefonu 733386775 . Na szczęście wiedziałam jak powinny wyglądać tabletki i nie dałam się nabrać , ale ciekawe ile osób dało się nabrać na taki zestaw .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, w niedziele o 4 rano bardzo chciało mi się siku poszłam do łazienki a wyśliznęło się ze mnie coś takiego dziwnego całe we krwi średnica od 1,5 cm. wyglądało jak malutka wątróbka ale nie było w nim nic widać żadnej błonki ani zarodka w ogóle całe aż bordowe od krwi . Czy któraś z was miała podobne doświadczenie. Dodam że przez cały weekend krwawiłam... i po tym jak to wypadło jak ręką odjął krwawienie odeszło dziś w nocy znowu jakby taki troszkę mniejszy twardy kawałek ze mnie wypadł...proszę napisać jeżeli któraś z was miała podobnie czy to mogło być poronienie ?


Tak było to poronienie , a to przypominające wątrobę to łożysko . Poroniłam w szpitalu na izbie przyjęć i takie samo mi wypadło i lekarz potwierdził i poinformował mnie co to . Teraz się oczyszczasz , a na zmniejszenie krwawienia lekarze zalecają brać rutinoscorbin . Po tygodniu powinnaś już praktycznie plamić , a po 3 tygodniach zrób test dla pewności , ale i tak jak pozbyłaś się już łożyska to płód nie przeżył więc sama powinnaś się oczyścić jak nie teraz to przy następnej miesiączce .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

j zamawialam pod 508426708 caly zabieg odbyl sie bez problemu srodki bardzo skuteczne ja zamawialam kurierem ale mozesz odebrac osobiscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> j zamawialam pod 508426708 caly zabieg odbyl sie bez problemu srodki bardzo skuteczne ja zamawialam kurierem ale mozesz odebrac osobiscie


czlowieku skoncz juz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czlowieku skoncz juz


Boli cie ze ktos mowi prawde dorabiacie sie na naszym nieszczesciu a jak ktoras poda namiar na prawdziwego sprzedawce to prawda was boli... Osobiscie jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 pewne skuteczne srodki ktore na prawde mi pomogly. jak macie jakies pytania chetnie odpowiem na priw doradze gdyz sama przechodzilm przez to wiec wiem co przezywacie. 508426708 tam popros o pomoc uzyskasz pewne sprawdzone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boli cie ze ktos mowi prawde dorabiacie sie na naszym nieszczesciu a jak ktoras poda namiar na prawdziwego sprzedawce to prawda was boli... Osobiscie jestem po udanej kuracji srodkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 pewne skuteczne srodki ktore na prawde mi pomogly. jak macie jakies pytania chetnie odpowiem na priw doradze gdyz sama przechodzilm przez to wiec wiem co przezywacie. 508426708 tam popros o pomoc uzyskasz pewne sprawdzone


o tym numerze na wielu forach ludzie pisza ze zostali oszukani wiec moze wszyscy klamia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak było to poronienie , a to przypominające wątrobę to łożysko . Poroniłam w szpitalu na izbie przyjęć i takie samo mi wypadło i lekarz potwierdził i poinformował mnie co to . Teraz się oczyszczasz , a na zmniejszenie krwawienia lekarze zalecają brać rutinoscorbin . Po tygodniu powinnaś już praktycznie plamić , a po 3 tygodniach zrób test dla pewności , ale i tak jak pozbyłaś się już łożyska to płód nie przeżył więc sama powinnaś się oczyścić jak nie teraz to przy następnej miesiączce .


Wiesz byłam u lekarza i jednak to nie poronienie  :Frown:  jestem nadal w ciąży zastanawiam się czy spróbować ponownie z Art... Może teraz druga próba będzie udana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja da razy próbowałam z artrotec jak już tu opisywałam 

wczoraj zamówiłam zestaw na wow 
a dziś zrobiłam przelew 
wysłałam potwierdzenie przelewu
na razie nie mam od nich żadnch info 
po jakim czasie od wysłania kasy nadali wam przesyłke ???
bo czekam z niecierpliwością 
zamówiłam poste restante 
bo w moim woj. przechwytują celnicy
mam nadzieję że nie będzie problemów z paczką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o tym numerze na wielu forach ludzie pisza ze zostali oszukani wiec moze wszyscy klamia?


to nie wszyscy tylko caly czas ty dlatego bo probujesz sprzedac swoje witaminki a jakas dziewczyna napisala by pomoc z tad mam ten nr i sama korzystalam z ich pomocy i wszystko poszlo ok wiec zjedz sobie sam swoje witaminki i nie zeroj na ludziach zreszta ja juz mam to za soba a informacje zostawiam po to bo sama kiedys potrzebowalam pomocy 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> j zamawialam pod 508426708 caly zabieg odbyl sie bez problemu srodki bardzo skuteczne ja zamawialam kurierem ale mozesz odebrac osobiscie


Rowniez o skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod tym  nr 508426708 dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to nie wszyscy tylko caly czas ty dlatego bo probujesz sprzedac swoje witaminki a jakas dziewczyna napisala by pomoc z tad mam ten nr i sama korzystalam z ich pomocy i wszystko poszlo ok wiec zjedz sobie sam swoje witaminki i nie zeroj na ludziach zreszta ja juz mam to za soba a informacje zostawiam po to bo sama kiedys potrzebowalam pomocy 508426708


hahah zalosna jestes kretynko ja niczym nie handluje wiec twoja teoria jakoby ktos uprzykrzal ci twoje lewe interesy jest gowno warta . i wiele osob pisze ze jestes oszustem na innych stronach rowniez nie pograzaj sie juz lepiej pisalo juz tutaj wiele osob ze dostalo od ciebie apap albo witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec. Wysyłka za pobraniem i możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, cena 120 zł. Mój mail : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 jestem po udanej kuracji tymi srodkami bylamtu kilka dni temu widzialam ruzne opinie ale zamowilam srodki bardzo skuteczne poskutkowaly w 12 tygodniu wiec z cala pewnoscia moge polecic a wam dziewczyny dziekuje za kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow więcej czarnulka115@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was, mam takie techniczne pytanko bo nie wiem. Zakupiłam zestaw z Wow, dzisiaj go zastosowałam. Po 4 tabletkach bóle okropne, potem początek plamienia i skrzepy spore, a po kolejnych dwóch tabletkach nadal boli i troche krwawi ale skrzepy się robią już prawie nieodróżnialne od krwi. Moje pytanie jest następujące, ponieważ nie zwróciłam dokładnie uwagi na skrzepy, a były dosyć sporawe, czy jeśli po prostu już tylko krwawię to prawdopodobnie pozbyłam się zarodka? posiadam jeszcze 2 tabletki i po prostu nie wiem czy ich jeszcze nie zażyć jeśli byłaby taka potrzeba, ale mam dylemat. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź, pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was, mam takie techniczne pytanko bo nie wiem. Zakupiłam zestaw z Wow, dzisiaj go zastosowałam. Po 4 tabletkach bóle okropne, potem początek plamienia i skrzepy spore, a po kolejnych dwóch tabletkach nadal boli i troche krwawi ale skrzepy się robią już prawie nieodróżnialne od krwi. Moje pytanie jest następujące, ponieważ nie zwróciłam dokładnie uwagi na skrzepy, a były dosyć sporawe, czy jeśli po prostu już tylko krwawię to prawdopodobnie pozbyłam się zarodka? posiadam jeszcze 2 tabletki i po prostu nie wiem czy ich jeszcze nie zażyć jeśli byłaby taka potrzeba, ale mam dylemat. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź, pozdrawiam


A który był tydzień ? Nie było potrzeby zażywać kolejnych tabletek.  A jak się czujesz dzisiaj ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który był tydzień ? Nie było potrzeby zażywać kolejnych tabletek.  A jak się czujesz dzisiaj ?


Zabieg wykonujemy zawsze do końca więc skoro miała zestaw z WOW to powinna zażyć wszystkie tabletki jakie były w zestawie zgodnie z wytycznymi nie zależnie po której dawce wystąpiło krwawienie. Wszystko jest ładnie opisane na ich stronie więc dziewczyny jeśli któraś nie miała ochoty lub jej się nie chciało przeczytać to nie wprowadzajcie innych w błąd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze, że krwawienie i duża ilość skrzepów nie zawsze oznacza, że wszystko się udało i dlatego to jest takie ważne aby przeprowadzić zabieg zgodnie z zaleceniami do końca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam 
> już kiedyś pisałam że w 4 tygodniu próbowałam z art***** i nie nic poszłam do gina i widział ciąże - pęcherzyk minęło już dwa tygodnie nie mam tabletek czy w tak wczesnym tygodniu art**** uszkadza płód?


Czy znacie kogoś kto urodził po zastosowaniu arthrotecu w 4 tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy znacie kogoś kto urodził po zastosowaniu arthrotecu w 4 tygodniu?


U mnie poszło w 5 tyg za pierwszym razem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabieg wykonujemy zawsze do końca więc skoro miała zestaw z WOW to powinna zażyć wszystkie tabletki jakie były w zestawie zgodnie z wytycznymi nie zależnie po której dawce wystąpiło krwawienie. Wszystko jest ładnie opisane na ich stronie więc dziewczyny jeśli któraś nie miała ochoty lub jej się nie chciało przeczytać to nie wprowadzajcie innych w błąd


Dobrze powiedziane. Jesli komus nie chce sie doczytac to niech nie wprowadza nikogo w blad. Owszem, na stronie WOW jest wszystko opisane. I jest tam napisane, ze pierwsza dawka to 4 tabletki, druga to dwie. Ostatnie dwie zostaja niewykorzystane. Nie wiem po co je daja skoro ich nie nalezy uzywac, moze przy pozniejszej ciazy bylyby potrzebne, no nie wiem.. ale w dawkowaniu byla mowa o szesciu, a nie osmiu tabletkach.  Sama tydzien temu wykonywalam zabieg z zestawem WOW i do dzis w szufladzie leza te dwie ostatnie tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod 508426708 byl to 9 tydzien przyjelam 8 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabieg wykonujemy zawsze do końca więc skoro miała zestaw z WOW to powinna zażyć wszystkie tabletki jakie były w zestawie zgodnie z wytycznymi nie zależnie po której dawce wystąpiło krwawienie. Wszystko jest ładnie opisane na ich stronie więc dziewczyny jeśli któraś nie miała ochoty lub jej się nie chciało przeczytać to nie wprowadzajcie innych w błąd


Widzisz ..skoro nie masz pojęcia to może łaskawie się nie wypowiadaj. .. przy aborcji zestawem
 bierzemy 4   tabletki,  a po czterech godzinach kolejne dwie.  Dwie ostatnie zostają,  można je wykorzystać w przypadku gdy oczyszczanie wolno przebiega . Najczęściej jednak nie są wykorzystywane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod 508426708 byl to 9 tydzien przyjelam 8 tabletek


8 tabletek czego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam w szpitalu po wyniki hispat i napisali mi na rozpoznaniu klinicznym napisane jest Residua post abortum - pozostałości po aborcji, wyniki hispat fragment łozyska z włóknieniem kosmków doczesna z aktywnym zapaleniem, błony płodowe obrzęknięte pępowina bez zmian mikroskopowych . w wtorek ide na wizyte kontrolna i okaże sie co dalej ze mna bedzie. czy któraś miała cos takiego po zastosowaniu tab arth ? byłam w 14 tyg ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam dziś u ginekologa i widać była długa cienka niteczka i jakąś dziurke pusto było w środku kazal mi zrobić badania beta i w tedy może cos więcej powiedzieć miesiączki miałam marcu pod koniec wiec jak by liczyć od dnia miesiączki był by 5\6 tydzień i było by co kolwoek widać nawet serce jak bije AA tu nic mówiła tez ze może owulacja się przesunęła ale jak mogła się przesunąć.. Fakt faktem antybiotyk bralam kilka dni i może przez to?? Jemu pomoście czy to może być ciąża?? Juz sama nie wiem

----------


## tusiaaaa

> Ja dopiero za trzecim razem znalazłam pewne źródlo, a był to już 13 tydzień ale na szczęscie się udało, lekarz uznał, że jest ok, gdyby któraś z was potrzebowała rady, lub informacji pomogę w miarę możliwości


powiedz cos wiecej jakas nazwa jak to brałas mowilas o tym lekarzowi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem przerażona ciążą i mam pytanie. Czy jest w Krakowie lub okolicach apteka sprzedająca te leki bez recepty??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie art bądź zestaw od wow. Najlepiej z możliwością odbioru na terenie Katowic lub okolic, ale niekoniecznie. 
Email: anonia456@interia.pl

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej tydzien temu w piątek zazyłam arthrotec , wczoraj byłam u lekarza powiedziałam mu o wszystkim ale był tak zły ze skasował mnie tylko za wizytę i dał skierowanie do szpitala (jego złość była taka przez to ,ze odmówiłam mu zabiegu aborcji za 2500 tys). W szpitalu byłam o 13 powiedziałam ze boli mnie brzuch od dwóch dni a krew ,która ze mnie leci ma nieprzyjemny zapach. O 17 wzięto mnie na usg bo wcześniej lekarz zapomniał ze przyszłam na oddział , na usg stwierdzono ,ze pęcherzyka nie ma ale pasowałoby oczyścić. .. nie zgodziłam się na to już byłam czyszczone w 2013 roku i mimo tego że nic nie czułam to później moja psychika nie mogła do siebie dojść... wiec zapytałam czy to konieczne lekarz powiedział ze macica może sama się oczyścić ale jeśli się nie oczyści to i tak trzeba będzie zrobić zabieg wiec stwierdziłam ze nie chce zabiegu wypisano mnie do domu ale musiałam napisać oświadczenie ze wychodzę na własną odpowiedzialność bo nie chce zabiegu. Pytałam lekarza czy nie będzie jakiś tego powikłań myślałam że dostanę może jakiś antybiotyk lub zalecenie aby użyć jakiegoś leku na oczyszczanie. .. ale nic z tego dodam że brzuch od środy boli mnie cały czas ,krwawienie cały czas a od wczoraj ta krew ma nieprzyjemny zapach... nie wiem co robić czy któraś z was używała arthrotecu w celu przyspieszenia oczyszczania ? Mam jeszcze 8 tabletek. Nie chciałbym żeby coś się stało ,rozumiem że sama nie chciałam zabiegu itd ale myślałam że lekarz chociaż powie lub da jakieś zalecenia co dalej... ani nic z tego. Za tydzień pójdę na kolejne usg. Będzie to 2 tyg od poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej tydzien temu w piątek zazyłam arthrotec , wczoraj byłam u lekarza powiedziałam mu o wszystkim ale był tak zły ze skasował mnie tylko za wizytę i dał skierowanie do szpitala (jego złość była taka przez to ,ze odmówiłam mu zabiegu aborcji za 2500 tys). W szpitalu byłam o 13 powiedziałam ze boli mnie brzuch od dwóch dni a krew ,która ze mnie leci ma nieprzyjemny zapach. O 17 wzięto mnie na usg bo wcześniej lekarz zapomniał ze przyszłam na oddział , na usg stwierdzono ,ze pęcherzyka nie ma ale pasowałoby oczyścić. .. nie zgodziłam się na to już byłam czyszczone w 2013 roku i mimo tego że nic nie czułam to później moja psychika nie mogła do siebie dojść... wiec zapytałam czy to konieczne lekarz powiedział ze macica może sama się oczyścić ale jeśli się nie oczyści to i tak trzeba będzie zrobić zabieg wiec stwierdziłam ze nie chce zabiegu wypisano mnie do domu ale musiałam napisać oświadczenie ze wychodzę na własną odpowiedzialność bo nie chce zabiegu. Pytałam lekarza czy nie będzie jakiś tego powikłań myślałam że dostanę może jakiś antybiotyk lub zalecenie aby użyć jakiegoś leku na oczyszczanie. .. ale nic z tego dodam że brzuch od środy boli mnie cały czas ,krwawienie cały czas a od wczoraj ta krew ma nieprzyjemny zapach... nie wiem co robić czy któraś z was używała arthrotecu w celu przyspieszenia oczyszczania ? Mam jeszcze 8 tabletek. Nie chciałbym żeby coś się stało ,rozumiem że sama nie chciałam zabiegu itd ale myślałam że lekarz chociaż powie lub da jakieś zalecenia co dalej... ani nic z tego. Za tydzień pójdę na kolejne usg. Będzie to 2 tyg od poronienia.


masz bóle i brzydki zapach i jeszcze się wymigujesz od łyżeczkowania ? jeżeli masz zapalenie macicy, to arthrotec Ci tu nie pomoże. Rób jak uważasz, ale może skończyć się sepsą i śmiercią jeżeli będziesz odmawiać łyżeczki, a resztki będą w Tobie gniły

----------


## karina 10

Hej tydzień temu w piatek wzielam artchrotec forte 10 tab,krwawienie zaczeło sie juz po 20 min duze skrzepy lekki ból brzucha i w krzyzu miałam mocniejsze skurcze ale trwały tylko ok 20min to 10 tydzien wydaje mi sie ze zauwarzyla bym zarodek ale nie widzialam, krwawie do dzis i nie jestem pewna czy sie udalo,w poniedzialek ide na usg strasznie sie denerwuje czy ktoras tak miala ze krwawila tyle dni a jednak sie nie udalo prosze odpiszcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam receptę na art 50zł wandamagda@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej tydzień temu w piatek wzielam artchrotec forte 10 tab,krwawienie zaczeło sie juz po 20 min duze skrzepy lekki ból brzucha i w krzyzu miałam mocniejsze skurcze ale trwały tylko ok 20min to 10 tydzien wydaje mi sie ze zauwarzyla bym zarodek ale nie widzialam, krwawie do dzis i nie jestem pewna czy sie udalo,w poniedzialek ide na usg strasznie sie denerwuje czy ktoras tak miala ze krwawila tyle dni a jednak sie nie udalo prosze odpiszcie!


po takim krwawieniu prawdopodobnie udało ci sie ale jeżeli nie zrobisz usg to nikt na 100% ci nie powie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej tydzien temu w piątek zazyłam arthrotec , wczoraj byłam u lekarza powiedziałam mu o wszystkim ale był tak zły ze skasował mnie tylko za wizytę i dał skierowanie do szpitala (jego złość była taka przez to ,ze odmówiłam mu zabiegu aborcji za 2500 tys). W szpitalu byłam o 13 powiedziałam ze boli mnie brzuch od dwóch dni a krew ,która ze mnie leci ma nieprzyjemny zapach. O 17 wzięto mnie na usg bo wcześniej lekarz zapomniał ze przyszłam na oddział , na usg stwierdzono ,ze pęcherzyka nie ma ale pasowałoby oczyścić. .. nie zgodziłam się na to już byłam czyszczone w 2013 roku i mimo tego że nic nie czułam to później moja psychika nie mogła do siebie dojść... wiec zapytałam czy to konieczne lekarz powiedział ze macica może sama się oczyścić ale jeśli się nie oczyści to i tak trzeba będzie zrobić zabieg wiec stwierdziłam ze nie chce zabiegu wypisano mnie do domu ale musiałam napisać oświadczenie ze wychodzę na własną odpowiedzialność bo nie chce zabiegu. Pytałam lekarza czy nie będzie jakiś tego powikłań myślałam że dostanę może jakiś antybiotyk lub zalecenie aby użyć jakiegoś leku na oczyszczanie. .. ale nic z tego dodam że brzuch od środy boli mnie cały czas ,krwawienie cały czas a od wczoraj ta krew ma nieprzyjemny zapach... nie wiem co robić czy któraś z was używała arthrotecu w celu przyspieszenia oczyszczania ? Mam jeszcze 8 tabletek. Nie chciałbym żeby coś się stało ,rozumiem że sama nie chciałam zabiegu itd ale myślałam że lekarz chociaż powie lub da jakieś zalecenia co dalej... ani nic z tego. Za tydzień pójdę na kolejne usg. Będzie to 2 tyg od poronienia.


dał ci zalecenia wyłżeczkowanie jedyne rozwiązanie nie ma innego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedział ze nie jest to konieczne ze macica się może sama oczyścić ale ogólnie on wolałby zrobić... u nas w szpitalu robią to na każdym etapie ciąży... wiedział o moich objawach wiec dziwi mnie to że wypisala mnie spokojnie ze szpitala przecież by powiedział ze to groźne itp. Oczywiście lekarzem nie jestem.. moje pytanie dotyczyło tego czy brała któraś z was art w celu poprawy oczyszczania lekarz sam powiedział ze za tydzień mogę isx na kontrolę i tyle...może nie przejął się tym że mówiłam o swoich objawach bo na ich temat nic nie wspomniał tyle ze jest trochę tego w macicy ale może się sama oczyścić.  Na skierowaniu było napisane coś po łacinie (resztki po poronieniu) tak to brzmiało w przetłumaczeniu... gorączki jak narazie nie mam, jeśli będę widzieć ze coś jest nie tak to wtedy pojadę kolejny raz do lekarza ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedział ze nie jest to konieczne ze macica się może sama oczyścić ale ogólnie on wolałby zrobić... u nas w szpitalu robią to na każdym etapie ciąży... wiedział o moich objawach wiec dziwi mnie to że wypisala mnie spokojnie ze szpitala przecież by powiedział ze to groźne itp. Oczywiście lekarzem nie jestem.. moje pytanie dotyczyło tego czy brała któraś z was art w celu poprawy oczyszczania lekarz sam powiedział ze za tydzień mogę isx na kontrolę i tyle...może nie przejął się tym że mówiłam o swoich objawach bo na ich temat nic nie wspomniał tyle ze jest trochę tego w macicy ale może się sama oczyścić.  Na skierowaniu było napisane coś po łacinie (resztki po poronieniu) tak to brzmiało w przetłumaczeniu... gorączki jak narazie nie mam, jeśli będę widzieć ze coś jest nie tak to wtedy pojadę kolejny raz do lekarza ..


ja 3 tyg.temu brałam art miałam duże krwawienie po 4 dniach poszłam na usg lekarz powiedział że do czyszczenia ale myslałam że sama sie wyczysze ale niestety dzisiaj musiałam dac sie wyłyżeczkować nie jest to nic strasznego trwa 10 minut usypiają dozylnie i po godzinie wypuszczaja do domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, wczoraj robiłam drugą próbę z Art. zaczęło się krwawieniem skurczami , biegunką i w ogóle skrzepy sporo tego było wszystkiego. Ale nic co mogłoby przypominać zarodek nie zauważyłam. Nie wiem czy się udało bede robiła badania z krwi po weekendzie myślę że to dobry czas odczekać parę dni na beta...  Dodam że to 7 tydz. pierwsza próba nie udana lekarz dalej widział pęcherzyk.. ehhh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wiem ze to nic takiego usypiaja cie , wyskrobia i na sale i kolejna.. u nas tak to wygląda a w szpitalu trzymają 3 dni nie wiem po co.. juz to przechodziłam w 2013 roku i to nic takiego to nie jest taka prawda bo faktycznie nie ma bólu ani nic... ale psychicznie to naprawdę trzeba być twardym żeby to wytrzymać. .. nie wiem pójdę w pon do lekarza i zobaczymy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie, mam za sobą dwie nieudane próby z arthrotec jednego dnia 12 sztuk lekkie bóle brzucha i biegunka, drugiego dnia 8 tabletek (tyle zostało) i to samo. Jestem w 4-5 tyg  i jestem załamana. Wypełniłam właśnie konsultację z whw, przelałam darowiznę i czekam na kontakt od nich. W związku z tym pytanie czy ktoś ostatnio zamawiał tam zestaw, jak długo szła przesyłka i czy nie było zadnych problemów?? Proszę odpowiedzcie, bardzo się boję czy te tabletki dojdą i czy one w przeciwieństwie do arthrotecu zadziałają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witajcie, mam za sobą dwie nieudane próby z arthrotec brzucha i biegunka, drugiego dnia 8 tabletek (tyle zostało) i to samo. Jestem w 4-5 tyg  i jestem załamana. Wypełniłam właśnie konsultację z whw, przelałam darowiznę i czekam na kontakt od nich. W związku z tym pytanie czy ktoś ostatnio zamawiał tam zestaw, jak długo szła przesyłka i czy nie było zadnych problemów?? Proszę odpowiedzcie, bardzo się boję czy te tabletki dojdą i czy one w przeciwieństwie do arthrotecu zadziałają.


Dochodzą, max dwa tygodnie ale w praktyce tydzień.  Do jakiego województwa zamówiłas? Dużo informacji znalazłam na maszwybor net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dochodzą, max dwa tygodnie ale w praktyce tydzień.  Do jakiego województwa zamówiłas? Dużo informacji znalazłam na maszwybor net


Małopolskie. A jak ze skutecznością tych zestawów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co powiecie o Mizoprostol-u jak z skutecznoscia ? bo probowalam z art i nie szlo... wiec mysle teraz o tym. Jestem juz w 13 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witajcie, mam za sobą dwie nieudane próby z arthrotec jednego dnia 12 sztuk lekkie bóle brzucha i biegunka, drugiego dnia 8 tabletek (tyle zostało) i to samo. Jestem w 4-5 tyg  i jestem załamana. Wypełniłam właśnie konsultację z whw, przelałam darowiznę i czekam na kontakt od nich. W związku z tym pytanie czy ktoś ostatnio zamawiał tam zestaw, jak długo szła przesyłka i czy nie było zadnych problemów?? Proszę odpowiedzcie, bardzo się boję czy te tabletki dojdą i czy one w przeciwieństwie do arthrotecu zadziałają.


kiedy brałas tabletki? I

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kiedy brałas tabletki? I


W czwartek i piątek powtórka. dzisiaj też nic się nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z art tak jest - ja probowalam 5 razy bez skutku  :Frown:  mam nadzieje ze z wow jest lepiej ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też próbowałam dwa razy z art... i nie wiem czy się udało za pierwszym razem 6 tydz krwawienie biegunka skrzepy( niestety nie udało się lekarz dalej widział pęcherzyk i jego propozycja 5tyś za to żeby poszło szybciej  )  . a przed wczoraj druga próba 7 tydz, bóle skrzepy biegunka i w ogóle, mam nadzieje że się udało bo krwawię dłużej niż za pierwszą próbą i skrzepy dalej idą czasami. Któraś tak miała ? jestem niecierpliwa i nie wiem co myśleć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Małopolskie. A jak ze skutecznością tych zestawów?


Mi pomógł.  Na tamtym forum przeczytałam mnóstwo akcji i nie znalazłam nieudanej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co powiecie o Mizoprostol-u jak z skutecznoscia ? bo probowalam z art i nie szlo... wiec mysle teraz o tym. Jestem juz w 13 tyg


Weź do  ręki pudełko po Arthroteku i przeczytaj skład. ...misoprostol, prawda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos z okolic Warszawy jest w stanie pomoc mi w zdobyciu tego leku za uczciwa cene ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos z okolic Warszawy jest w stanie pomoc mi w zdobyciu tego leku za uczciwa cene ??


Hej, ja Ci mogę podać nr do dziewczyny od której kupowałam arthrotec forte 12 tabletek za 110zł, odbierałam osobiście w Warszawie jakieś 3 tyg temu, ale bys musiała zadzwonić do niej i zapytać czy jeszcze ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A moglabym z Toba porozmawiac na ten temat ? Moj numer tel 507 378 261

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

opowie mi ktoras jak zniosla to z zestawem z wow ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> opowie mi ktoras jak zniosla to z zestawem z wow ??


Na maszwybor net masz pełno wątków o akcjach z zestawem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A te nieudane akcje są tam usuwane
forum istnieje głównie po to by naganiać na zestawy
jak i tu siedzą by na nie naganiać i na to forum
i zaraz na mnie wsiadą ze mi handel nie idzie itd...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A te nieudane akcje są tam usuwane
> forum istnieje głównie po to by naganiać na zestawy
> jak i tu siedzą by na nie naganiać i na to forum
> i zaraz na mnie wsiadą ze mi handel nie idzie itd...


Proszę podaj nicki dziewczyn którym się nie udało, oraz dokładne daty przeprowadzonych akcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tabletek art 797 - 232 - 261

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zależności od większego tygodnia (6-9-12-15-18tc) ile tabletek zażyć i jak dopochwowo czy pod język lepiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zależności od większego tygodnia (6-9-12-15-18tc) ile tabletek zażyć i jak dopochwowo czy pod język lepiej?


Przepraszam a o który tydzień konkretnie ci chodzi ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> opowie mi ktoras jak zniosla to z zestawem z wow ??


11 tydzień, Trzy godziny po pierwszej dawce było już po zarodku.
Krwawienie w normie, ból w normie. Z zestawem z wow udaje się w sumie zawsze.
Nie udane zabiegi to promil o którym raczej się nie słyszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A te nieudane akcje są tam usuwane
> forum istnieje głównie po to by naganiać na zestawy
> jak i tu siedzą by na nie naganiać i na to forum
> i zaraz na mnie wsiadą ze mi handel nie idzie itd...




A po co naganiają na zestawy?
Przecież każdy sobie wybiera sam co chce. Art czy zestaw?]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dostałem zestaw spóźniony z wolontariatu z EU. Niestety zestaw różni się od normalnego. W paczce dostałem 4 blistry po 3 tabletki 0,2 mg miso i 8 luźnych tabletek mife. Wiem, wygląda to jak coś oszukańczego niestety w takiej formie dziwnej dostałem. Sprzedam tanio. Po więcej szczegółów można pisać na maila pyetuh91@o2.pl. Zdjęcie do wglądu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam a o który tydzień konkretnie ci chodzi ??


Konkretnie o 13 - 14

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Konkretnie o 13 - 14


moja koleżanka w 14 tyg brała art 2 pod język i 2 dopochwowo w odstępach 3 godz i dopiero za drugim razem  poroniła ja w 7 tyg brałam 4 pod język i za pierwszym razem udało sie nie ma na to reguły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Konkretnie o 13 - 14


dawkowanie zalecane przez WHO powyżej 12 tc to 2 tabletki co trzy godziny dopochwowo lub doustnie, do pięciu dawek, czyli max 10 tabletek. Można oczywiście brać byle jak, patrząc na przykład koleżanek powyżej, ale jestem zdania że lepiej mniej prób a dobrze, bo wątrobę mamy tylko jedną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki cale opakowanie, platnosc po sprawdzeniu zawarotosci. Mozliwosc wczesniejszej rozmowy przez telefon.     agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Kupię w rozsądnej cenie Art.  odbiór osobisty warszawa  luk.stefan@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze :Smile:  Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem po udanym zabiegu w 13 tygodniu skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 jestem po udanej kuracji tymi srodkami bylamtu kilka dni temu widzialam ruzne opinie ale zamowilam srodki bardzo skuteczne poskutkowaly w 12 tygodniu wiec z cala pewnoscia moge polecic a wam dziewczyny dziekuje za kontakt


508426708  Dziekuje za kontakt rowniez uzyskalam tam skuteczna pomoc bylam po 2 wczesniejszych  nie udanych probach innymi srodkami nagle zrobil sie prawie 13 tydzien myslalam juz ze nie uda mi sie zdobyc skutecznych srodkow a niestety nie mam mozliwosci zalozyc rodziny. Dziekuje uzytkowniczkom forum za namiar i pomoc. 508 426 708 Pewne sprawdzone srodki rowniez bardzo dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszuscie skończ pisać sobie identyczniebrzmiące auto reklamy.
Nikt się na to nie nabierze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam art. 12sz za 120 zł plus wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, wysyłka jeszcze tego samego dnia  więcej informacji pod telefonem 693 294 912

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art. 12 szt. koszt 150zł wysyłka wliczona w cenie, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam sprzedam art. 12sz za 120 zł plus wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, wysyłka jeszcze tego samego dnia  więcej informacji pod telefonem 693 294 912



zamówiłam, dostałam zwykłe srebrne blistry gdzie chyba drukarką laserową nazwa "misoprostol" była nadrukowana. zero innych oznaczeń. nawet krwawienia nie miałam. uważajcie dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jason1981@interia.pl   sprzedam 12 szt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skuteczne srodki nabylam pod 508426708 balam sie troche czytajac rozne komentarze ale wszystko skonczylo sie dobrze paczka dotarla na 3 dzien srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 11 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!!
>  miałam ten sam problem kolejna ciążą brak środków na zycie itd ale najbardziej przerażona bylam tym że nie dam sobie rady z kolejnym dzieckiem , więc z narzyczonym zdecydowałam sie na arthrotec . zdobył mi recepte na to przed świetami z piatku na sobote zażyłam o 19 pierwsza dawke po której nic mi nie bylo tylko tręsłam sie jak galareta o 22 po zazyciu drugiej dawki zaczełam krwawic  skrzepy i po jakiejś godz pobiegłam do toalety bo czułam że leci ze mnie krew i wydaje mi się ze to własnie wtedy usuneła mi się również ciążą bylam wg msc w 10 tyg ale to był ok 8 tydz. wczoraj dopiero poszłam do lekarza bo cały czas krwawilam zrobil mi usg i jest wszystko dobrze zapisal mi tabl anty zeby wyregolować miesiączke i zatrzymać krwawienie i dziś już jest super!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bałam się bardzo ale nie miałam zadnych powazniejszych bóli ani objawów a tabletki w smaku sa okropne!!!!
> teraz jestem szczęsliwa że juz po wszystkim i mam nadzieje że wiecej tego nie bęę musiała robić ((
> Jeśli ktoś chce zostało mi 8 tabletek moge oddać za 20 zł bąz osobie potrz za free jedynie zaplacic za wysyłke bo juz mi nie będa potrzebne.


Hej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!!
>  miałam ten sam problem kolejna ciążą brak środków na zycie itd ale najbardziej przerażona bylam tym że nie dam sobie rady z kolejnym dzieckiem , więc z narzyczonym zdecydowałam sie na arthrotec . zdobył mi recepte na to przed świetami z piatku na sobote zażyłam o 19 pierwsza dawke po której nic mi nie bylo tylko tręsłam sie jak galareta o 22 po zazyciu drugiej dawki zaczełam krwawic  skrzepy i po jakiejś godz pobiegłam do toalety bo czułam że leci ze mnie krew i wydaje mi się ze to własnie wtedy usuneła mi się również ciążą bylam wg msc w 10 tyg ale to był ok 8i tydz. wczoraj dopiero poszłam do lekarza bo cały czas krwawilam zrobil mi usg i jest wszystko dobrze zapisal mi tabl anty zeby wyregolować miesiączke i zatrzymać krwawienie i dziś już jest super!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bałam się bardzo ale nie miałam zadnych powazniejszych bóli ani objawów a tabletki w smaku sa okropne!!!!
> teraz jestem szczęsliwa że juz po wszystkim i mam nadzieje że wiecej tego nie bęę musiała robić ((
> Jeśli ktoś chce zostało mi 8 tabletek moge oddać za 20 zł bąz osobie potrz za free jedynie zaplacic za wysyłke bo juz mi nie będa potrzebne.


Hej, masz jeszcze te 8 tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz mam to za soba. Zostaly mi 2 tabletki, wiem ze to malo ale czytalam ze niektorym zostaly 4, 8 i mozna sobie zebrac od kilku osob. Oddam tabletki jedynie za koszt wysylki. Nie chce za to pieniedzy, to tylko 2 tabletki a moze sie komus przyda. 
> Trzymam za was kciuki


Hej,Hej. Dysponujesz jeszcze tymi 2 sztukami? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez jestem juz po udanej kuracji srodki nabylam pod 508426708. Rowniez zostalo mi 2 tabletki oddam za darmo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamówiłam, dostałam zwykłe srebrne blistry gdzie chyba drukarką laserową nazwa "misoprostol" była nadrukowana. zero innych oznaczeń. nawet krwawienia nie miałam. uważajcie dziewczyny


Co ty kobieto kłamiesz jak ja nie sprzedałam jeszcze nikomu bo mam tylko 20 które sama zakupiłam i chcę po prostu się ich pozbyć więc nie oczerniaj mnie bo nikogo nie oszukałam i nie byłbym nawet wstanie oszukać także jeśli ktoś chętny mogę wysłać zdjęcie na e-maila z data i godziną i wyśle tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i w oryginalnym opakowaniu i w blistrach z ulotka to ze chce tak tanio sprzedać nie znaczy że chcę oszukać porostu nie chcę na tym zarabiać jak inni tylko się ich pozbyć  pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje Arthrotecu, pilne. najlepiej Gdynia i okolice.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuje Arthrotecu, pilne. najlepiej Gdynia i okolice.


Hej chetnie pomoge, pisz  agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty kobieto kłamiesz jak ja nie sprzedałam jeszcze nikomu bo mam tylko 20 które sama zakupiłam i chcę po prostu się ich pozbyć więc nie oczerniaj mnie bo nikogo nie oszukałam i nie byłbym nawet wstanie oszukać także jeśli ktoś chętny mogę wysłać zdjęcie na e-maila z data i godziną i wyśle tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i w oryginalnym opakowaniu i w blistrach z ulotka to ze chce tak tanio sprzedać nie znaczy że chcę oszukać porostu nie chcę na tym zarabiać jak inni tylko się ich pozbyć  pozdrawiam



nie pisz sobie sama autoreklam!!!!!

----------


## ewka748

Czy jest tu ktoś z podobnym problemem. Czekam na przesyłkę i jutro chcę zażyć Arth. potrzebuje wsparcia, strasznie się boję. Jestem prawie w 8 tyg ( 7tyg 4 dni)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jaki lek jest lepszy arthrotec forte czy zwykły dziękuje za ODP.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jaki lek jest lepszy arthrotec forte czy zwykły dziękuje za ODP.


ja zażyłam forte i poroniłam za pierwszym razem nie ma to znaczenia tylko trzeba rdzeń wypluć po pół godzinie powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja wlasnie bralam zwykly bo podobno forte jest gorszy bo zmniejsza skurcze macicy tak tez lekarz mi powiedzial

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja wlasnie bralam zwykly bo podobno forte jest gorszy bo zmniejsza skurcze macicy tak tez lekarz mi powiedzial


A ty jak pelikan lykasz wszystko co lekarz gada, zamiast ruszyć glowka i przeczytać ulotki ? Zarówno art forte jak i zwykły maja tyle samo misoprostolu, a różnią się tylko ilością diclofenaku w rdzeniu, który i tak wypluwamy. Nie ma wiec wpływu na macicę.

----------


## trik

czy ma ktoś do sprzedania Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec ->  Trójmiasto i okolice
odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
lek z apteki (paragon na dowód lub idziesz ze mna kupić)
250 zł - 20 tabletek

od zaraz!!!

patriszia1989@interia.pl 

Sama to kiedyś przeszłam, więc trochę mogę pomóc też słownie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej chetnie pomoge, pisz  agnieszka_tak@o2.pl





Gdynia - dziś nawet patriszia1989@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuje Arthrotecu, pilne. najlepiej Gdynia i okolice.


patriszia1989@interia.pl tel 724099052 (najlepiej sms, pracuje)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> patriszia1989@interia.pl tel 724099052 (najlepiej sms, pracuje)


oszust !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie pisz sobie sama autoreklam!!!!!


autoreklam kobieto weź sie ogarnij co słabo ci idzie handel , oszukujesz !!!!!! Widać że jestes pazerną i zakłamaną suką która prowadzi te forum tylko i wyłącznie pod siebie. Jeżeli będę chciała to nawet zacznę handlować aby to właśnie tobie głupia suko nie udawało się nabierać zdesperowanych kobiet.................. I kto tu sobie reklamy robi IDIOTKO HAHAHAHAHAHAH.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw poronny z women on web.
Dostałam dwa, jeden zużyłam drugi chcę sprzedać by zwrócić koszty.
cena 400 zł
Przesyłki jakie tam sobie chcecie, ze sprawdzeniem czy za pobraniem.
Piszcie. kam.kol81@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec.........jestem uczciwą osobą u mnie nie ma możliwości oszustwa , wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i za pobraniem . Osoby które wypisują źle na mój temat to tylko i wyłącznie handlarki które niestety mają wygórowane ceny i słabo idzie im sprzedaż.  Obecnie posiadam tylko arthrotec w którym jest 0,2 mg misoprostolum.    Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana i szukasz kogoś uczciwego to tą osobą ja jestem. Pozdrawiam 

nowa26

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O oszust znowu sam siebie wychwala ....Witamy


brawo brawo brawo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> autoreklam kobieto weź sie ogarnij co słabo ci idzie handel , oszukujesz !!!!!! Widać że jestes pazerną i zakłamaną suką która prowadzi te forum tylko i wyłącznie pod siebie. Jeżeli będę chciała to nawet zacznę handlować aby to właśnie tobie głupia suko nie udawało się nabierać zdesperowanych kobiet.................. I kto tu sobie reklamy robi IDIOTKO HAHAHAHAHAHAH.




idź się lecz na nogi, bo na głowę trochę za późno. żegnam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;97533]idź się lecz na nogi, bo na głowę trochę za późno. żegnam[/QUO


dziecko poproś mamę aby umówiła ci wizytę do psychiatry . I nie żegnaj się bo najpierw musisz dostać skierowanie do świecia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;97534]


> idź się lecz na nogi, bo na głowę trochę za późno. żegnam[/QUO
> 
> 
> dziecko poproś mamę aby umówiła ci wizytę do psychiatry . I nie żegnaj się bo najpierw musisz dostać skierowanie do świecia.


niestety w tym kraju nie ma nic łatwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oszust !!!!!!!!!


Jaki oszust?? Opowiadaj proszę.... Mam 5 opakowań chyba od pół roku. Nikt z trójmiasta nie potrzebuje to kisi się to u mnie. Nie wywalam ogłoszeń codziennie. jak mi się przypomni to napisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poza tym.... jaki oszust pojdzie z Tobą do apteki i kupi lek?? Żaden. 
A ja jak nie paczkę to mogęę recepte mieć i pojdziemy do apteki kupić.. proszę bardzo....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki oszust?? Opowiadaj proszę.... Mam 5 opakowań chyba od pół roku. Nikt z trójmiasta nie potrzebuje to kisi się to u mnie. Nie wywalam ogłoszeń codziennie. jak mi się przypomni to napisze.


nie przejmuj się to robią frajerki żeby to od nich ludzie kupowali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;97535]


> niestety w tym kraju nie ma nic łatwo.


ta laska co klika ze masz sie leczyć na nogi bo na głowe to za późno, to ci zazdrości bo ona już na nic nie może .---nie twierdze że ty musisz jak coś----  Z tego co czytałam na tym forum to jest duzo takich wariatek jak ona i podejrzewam że te osoby co są oskarżane o oszustwa to wcale nie prawda. Kiedys kupiłam od jednej i wiem że jest uczciwa ale nie będe jej reklamowała niech sobie sama radzi z brutalnymi, i przebiegłymi handlarzami. pozdrawiam wariatki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupię opakowanie Arthrotec za rozsądną cenę za pobraniem 
okolice warszawy jatys@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;97546]


> ta laska co klika ze masz sie leczyć na nogi bo na głowe to za późno, to ci zazdrości bo ona już na nic nie może .---nie twierdze że ty musisz jak coś----  Z tego co czytałam na tym forum to jest duzo takich wariatek jak ona i podejrzewam że te osoby co są oskarżane o oszustwa to wcale nie prawda. Kiedys kupiłam od jednej i wiem że jest uczciwa ale nie będe jej reklamowała niech sobie sama radzi z brutalnymi, i przebiegłymi handlarzami. pozdrawiam wariatki


Po co zaśmiecać forum wzajemnymi oskarżeniami i wyzwiskami nikomu to w niczym nie pomaga itd. Niech się ogłasza kto chce i z czym chce, a my kierujmy się żelazną zasadą kiedy kupujemy a mianowicie; NIE WPŁACAM NIKOMU KASY NA KONTO. Bierzemy przesyłkę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości oczywiście wcześniej dokształcamy się jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki arthrotec, zestaw z WOW itd. I wtedy jak przesyłka przychodzi i widzimy, że jest coś nie tak np; w zestawie RU to apap albo tabletka tranu itd...to odmawiamy przyjęcia i przesyłka wraca do oszusta i po sprawie. Ja jednocześnie zamówiłam kilka przesyłek z ogłoszeń stąd i nie tylko. Jedna okazała się ok pozostałe to oszukane zestawy z niby WOW ze strony Ogłoszenia24, które wróciły do nadawców, których pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że tak nikt już się nie nabierze na ich przekręty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20tab - 250 zł

Możliwość pójścia ze mną do apteki i kupna z recepty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lub zakupu tego co mam (4 czy 5 opakowań)  - data ważności jeszcze długo prawidłowa
Nie chce nikogo oszukiwac... mam dostęp do recept, ide do apteki kupuje.
Sama przeszłam "to wszystko" w 4 tyg.. cieżko było ale kuuurcze... da się radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2  kwietnia  zarzyłam  udało  sie   było  ok  nie  poszłam  do  lekarza  krwawiłam  po  akcji  przez  okolo  3  tygodnie  potem ustalo na  kilka   dni  i  chyba  okres  ale  taki  krótki  sie  pojawił  3  dniowy 10 maja   ustało  krwawienie  i  pojawił  sie  ból  okropny promieniujacy  od  podbrzusza  do  kregosłupa  albo  odwrotnie  ledwo  chodze jestem  na  lekach  przeciwbólowych  ae  przestaja  działac  juz nie  wiem  co  robić  nie  jest  mi  łatwo  z kimkolwiek  rozmawiac  na  temat  poronienia czy  ten  bol  moze  miec  zwiazek  z  całym  zdarzeniem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2  kwietnia  zarzyłam  udało  sie   było  ok  nie  poszłam  do  lekarza  krwawiłam  po  akcji  przez  okolo  3  tygodnie  potem ustalo na  kilka   dni  i  chyba  okres  ale  taki  krótki  sie  pojawił  3  dniowy 10 maja   ustało  krwawienie  i  pojawił  sie  ból  okropny promieniujacy  od  podbrzusza  do  kregosłupa  albo  odwrotnie  ledwo  chodze jestem  na  lekach  przeciwbólowych  ae  przestaja  działac  juz nie  wiem  co  robić  nie  jest  mi  łatwo  z kimkolwiek  rozmawiac  na  temat  poronienia czy  ten  bol  moze  miec  zwiazek  z  całym  zdarzeniem ?


To oczywiste że ma związek.
taki ból powinien jak najszybciej wygonic cie do lekarza a najlepiej na szpitalną izbę przyjęć.

U lekarza nie byłas a sprawdzałaś czy sie w ogóle udało?
wiele było przypadków że mimo krwawienia ciaża sie utrzymywała. za pewne masz jeszcze sporo resztek, macica z czyms uporczywie walczy i nie moze sie tego pozbyć.
Obawiam sie że bez łyzeczkowania sie nie obejdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To oczywiste że ma związek.
> taki ból powinien jak najszybciej wygonic cie do lekarza a najlepiej na szpitalną izbę przyjęć.
> 
> U lekarza nie byłas a sprawdzałaś czy sie w ogóle udało?
> wiele było przypadków że mimo krwawienia ciaża sie utrzymywała. za pewne masz jeszcze sporo resztek, macica z czyms uporczywie walczy i nie moze sie tego pozbyć.
> Obawiam sie że bez łyzeczkowania sie nie obejdzie.



Udalo  się  na  pewno  byłam  w  14  tygodniu  widziałam  maleństwo  niestety czułam  się  dobrze  aż  do zeszłego  weekendu chyba  nie  mam  wyjścia  i  muszę  iść  do  tego  szpitala .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy  łyżeczkowanie  wiąże się  z  hospitalizacja  na   więcej  niż  kilka  godzin?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bywa że i dwa dni spędzisz w szpitalu.
wszystko zalezy od tego w jakim stanie jest twoja macica.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i  pluje  sobie  w  twarz namówił  mnie mój  partner  sama  nie  byłam  do  końca  przekonana czułam  uchodzące  ze  mnie  życie  ciało  maleństwa  i  widziałam  je na  pępowinie to  koszmar oderwana  rączka   dotknęłam ciała nie   wiem  jak  to  się  stało  .....sni  mi  się  to  po  nocach koszmary  lęki  wszędzie pełno  krwi , nie  pomaga  psycholog  psychiatra   zrezygnowałam  z  pracy na  szczęście  mam  dziecko  które  trzyma  mnie  przy  życiu inaczej  bym  się  powiesiła.....zastanówcie   się  zanim  to  zrobicie ....i  chyba  nie należy  zwlekać  dłużej niż  do  7  tygodnia  po  tym  czasie  płód już  nie  jest  zarodkiem nabiera  kształtu człowieka  do  dziś  nie  rozmawiam  z  mężem  minęło  9   tygodni nie  umiem  myśleć  o  niczym  innym  nie  uśmiecham  się mam  napady  płaczu  histerii ...i   do  tego  te  wszystkie  powikłania związane   z  aborcją  nic  mi  się  nie  chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i  pluje  sobie  w  twarz namówił  mnie mój  partner  sama  nie  byłam  do  końca  przekonana czułam  uchodzące  ze  mnie  życie  ciało  maleństwa  i  widziałam  je na  pępowinie to  koszmar oderwana  rączka   dotknęłam ciała nie   wiem  jak  to  się  stało  .....sni  mi  się  to  po  nocach koszmary  lęki  wszędzie pełno  krwi , nie  pomaga  psycholog  psychiatra   zrezygnowałam  z  pracy na  szczęście  mam  dziecko  które  trzyma  mnie  przy  życiu inaczej  bym  się  powiesiła.....zastanówcie   się  zanim  to  zrobicie ....i  chyba  nie należy  zwlekać  dłużej niż  do  7  tygodnia  po  tym  czasie  płód już  nie  jest  zarodkiem nabiera  kształtu człowieka  do  dziś  nie  rozmawiam  z  mężem  minęło  9   tygodni nie  umiem  myśleć  o  niczym  innym  nie  uśmiecham  się mam  napady  płaczu  histerii ...i   do  tego  te  wszystkie  powikłania związane   z  aborcją  nic  mi  się  nie  chce


i to jest najlepszy dowód na to iz aborcji nie nalezy wykonywać pod naciskiem osób trzecich.
jesli ma sie jakiekolwiek wątpliwości już na starcie to logicznym jest iz potem wszystko moze siąść na banie.

koleżanko, mleko sie rozlało, czasu nie cofniesz..
Nie marnuj sobie dalszego zycia tylko dlatego że usunęłaś ciąże. radzę ci sie jak najkszybciej ogarnąć bo im częściej będziesz o tym rozmyslac tym gorzej dla ciebie.
Nie miej żalu do męża, w końcu to ty masz wolną wole i mogłaś sie na ta decyzję nie zgodzić. Jak tak dalej będziesz ciągła rozpadnie sie twój związek, rodzina, dziecko wyladuje w rodzinie zastępczej a ty w psychiatryku.
Wake UP! Ciąża ciążą ale życie toczy sie dalej i masz je tylko jedno kobieto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z wow.
Przesyłka z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości
mama11madzi@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i  pluje  sobie  w  twarz namówił  mnie mój  partner  sama  nie  byłam  do  końca  przekonana czułam  uchodzące  ze  mnie  życie  ciało  maleństwa  i  widziałam  je na  pępowinie to  koszmar oderwana  rączka   dotknęłam ciała nie   wiem  jak  to  się  stało  .....sni  mi  się  to  po  nocach koszmary  lęki  wszędzie pełno  krwi , nie  pomaga  psycholog  psychiatra   zrezygnowałam  z  pracy na  szczęście  mam  dziecko  które  trzyma  mnie  przy  życiu inaczej  bym  się  powiesiła.....zastanówcie   się  zanim  to  zrobicie ....i  chyba  nie należy  zwlekać  dłużej niż  do  7  tygodnia  po  tym  czasie  płód już  nie  jest  zarodkiem nabiera  kształtu człowieka  do  dziś  nie  rozmawiam  z  mężem  minęło  9   tygodni nie  umiem  myśleć  o  niczym  innym  nie  uśmiecham  się mam  napady  płaczu  histerii ...i   do  tego  te  wszystkie  powikłania związane   z  aborcją  nic  mi  się  nie  chce


Masz rację nie powinno się tego robić powyżej 12 tygodnia, na pewno masz traumę... Masakra

----------


## Julass88

Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowa nie wiedzialam ze wogole tu trafie;/ a wiec jutro robie test i jesli okaze sie pozytywny niestety to chcialabym zażyć tabletki poronne arthrotec. Powiecie mi gdzie zakupilyscie te tabletki w aptece internetowej czy na miejscu?
Powiedzcie mi rowniez jak wygladał u Was ten zabieg czy bylu jakies powazne komplikacje , strasznie sie boje ;( ;(

czekam z niecierpliwoscia..;/

----------


## Julass88

Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowa nie wiedzialam ze wogole tu trafie;/ a wiec jutro robie test i jesli okaze sie pozytywny niestety to chcialabym zażyć tabletki poronne arthrotec. Powiecie mi gdzie zakupilyscie te tabletki w aptece internetowej czy na miejscu?
Powiedzcie mi rowniez jak wygladał u Was ten zabieg czy bylu jakies powazne komplikacje , strasznie sie boje ;( ;(

czekam z niecierpliwoscia..;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz rację nie powinno się tego robić powyżej 12 tygodnia, na pewno masz traumę... Masakra



Bzdura, trauma nie zależy od wysokości ciąży. Jeżeli kobieta jest zdecydowana, to obrazy się zacierają. Poza tym wpis tej dziewczyny to chyba jakiś blef, tez poronilam w 14 tc, i nie dość ze nie mam żadnej traumy, mimo ze widzialam płód, to na dodatek nie wierze w urwana raczke, płód wypada z macicy pod wpływem działania grawitacji, przeslizguje się przez szyjkę. Żeby mu urwalo rękę musiałaby działać na niego jakąś dodatkowa siłą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowa nie wiedzialam ze wogole tu trafie;/ a wiec jutro robie test i jesli okaze sie pozytywny niestety to chcialabym zażyć tabletki poronne arthrotec. Powiecie mi gdzie zakupilyscie te tabletki w aptece internetowej czy na miejscu?
> Powiedzcie mi rowniez jak wygladał u Was ten zabieg czy bylu jakies powazne komplikacje , strasznie sie boje ;( ;(
> 
> czekam z niecierpliwoscia..;/


Ja nie chcialam ryzykowac z arthrotec, poniewaz obawialam sie niepowodzenia. Zakupilam zestaw z WOW. Bylam w 6 tygodniu kiedy wykonalam zabieg. Zrobilam to, poniewaz mam 20 lat, dopiero skonczylam technikum, a mam juz jedno dziesieciomiesieczne dziecko. Razem z mezem postanowilam zazyc tabletki. Podczas zabiegu byl przy mnie przez caly czas. To wazne bys nie byla z tym sama. Zabieg w moim przypadku byl bezbolesny. O 21 wzielam pojedyncza tabletke z zestawu. Dzien pozniej rowniez o 21 wzielam pod jezyk pierwsza dawke, cztery tabletki. Dostalam delikatnych dreszczy i bylo mi zimno. Czulam delikatny bol w podbrzuszu, niezbyt nawet odczuwalny. Zasnelam zaraz po polknieciu tabletek. Okolo 23 zaczelam krwawic. Poszlam do lazienki i wtedy wyleciala ze mnie mala kulka. To chyba byl moment kiedy stracilam swoje malenstwo. O polnocy druga dawka i znow zasnelam. Spalam do rana. Krwawilam jeszcze nieco ponad tydzien po zabiegu. Zadnych komplikacji. Tylko psychika ucierpiala. Patrzac na swojego synka mysle o tym jakie byloby moje drugie dziecko. Mam teraz koszmary. Sni mi sie, ze znieksztalcone dziecko chce mi odebrac mojego syneczka. Teraz nie dopuszcze do tego bym znow musiala wykonywac ten zabieg. To bylo moje dziecko, a ja nie pozwolilam mu zyc. Male, takie bezbronne. Jesli masz mozliwosc to nie rob tego.

----------


## Julass88

Tylko mi tak nie mów, bo wtedy całkiem nie ebde wiedziala co mam zrobic;/ z Twojego opowiadania wynika że pzreszłaś przez to bardzo dobrze bez zadnych wiekszych problemów, gdy sie zdecyduje to dobrze by bylo tez tak to przezzyć. Ale puki co jutro robie test i cala noc pewnie nie usne oby był negatywny;/  a jesli moge wiedziec co to był za zestaw i gdzie go zakupiłaś??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko mi tak nie mów, bo wtedy całkiem nie ebde wiedziala co mam zrobic;/ z Twojego opowiadania wynika że pzreszłaś przez to bardzo dobrze bez zadnych wiekszych problemów, gdy sie zdecyduje to dobrze by bylo tez tak to przezzyć. Ale puki co jutro robie test i cala noc pewnie nie usne oby był negatywny;/  a jesli moge wiedziec co to był za zestaw i gdzie go zakupiłaś??


Na stronie Women On Web mozesz kupic ten zestaw. Masz wtedy pewnosc, ze nie zostaniesz oszukana i z tym zestawem masz 98% pewnosci, ze sie uda. Z art z tego co czytalam to wiele kobiet kilkakrotnie musialo wykonywac zabieg. Za zestaw musisz im przekazac darowizne, ktora wynosi 70€. Mozesz jednak poprosic o obnizenie darowizny jesli masz trudna sytuacje. Faktycznie, az bylam zdziwiona, ze nic mnie nie bolalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na stronie Women On Web mozesz kupic ten zestaw. Masz wtedy pewnosc, ze nie zostaniesz oszukana i z tym zestawem masz 98% pewnosci, ze sie uda. Z art z tego co czytalam to wiele kobiet kilkakrotnie musialo wykonywac zabieg. Za zestaw musisz im przekazac darowizne, ktora wynosi 70€. Mozesz jednak poprosic o obnizenie darowizny jesli masz trudna sytuacje. Faktycznie, az bylam zdziwiona, ze nic mnie nie bolalo.


Zestawy poronne z oryginalnym mifepristone tylko na womenonweb org i womenhelp org . I widzisz kolezanko, jesteś kolejna która niepotrzebnie pod naciskiem, bez zastanowienia wykonała aborcję. Ja nie myślę o swoim plodzie "stracilam swoje maleństwo", nie mam traumy ani nocnych koszmarów, właśnie dlatego ze byłam na aborcje zdecydowana w 100%

----------


## Julass88

Troche drogo...a nie balas sie ze wplacisz kase a nie otrzymasz towaru??/
Ile jest w tym zestawie tabletek? wszystkie zażyłaś? aaa i najwazniejsze skad mialas pewnosc ze nie jestes na 100% w ciazy? ze wiesz cos tam moglo zostać.... ?

----------


## Julass88

Mozesz opowiedziec jak to przezylas czy skomplikowanie czy dosyc dobrze? byla bym wdzięczna....;/ i jakich tabletek uzyłaś??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Troche drogo...a nie balas sie ze wplacisz kase a nie otrzymasz towaru??/
> Ile jesr w zestawie tabletek? wszystkie zażyłaś? aaa i najwazniejsze skad mialas pewnosc ze nie jestes na 100% w ciazy? ze wiesz cos tam moglo zostać.... ?


Dziewczyno ! Womenki to są poważne organizacje międzynarodowe pomagające kobietom w ciąży. Potrzebujesz dowodow na skutecznośc zestawu ? Wejdz na maszwybor NET i poczytaj historie dziewczyn

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestawy poronne z oryginalnym mifepristone tylko na womenonweb org i womenhelp org . I widzisz kolezanko, jesteś kolejna która niepotrzebnie pod naciskiem, bez zastanowienia wykonała aborcję. Ja nie myślę o swoim plodzie "stracilam swoje maleństwo", nie mam traumy ani nocnych koszmarów, właśnie dlatego ze byłam na aborcje zdecydowana w 100%


Nic nie wiesz o mnie to mi nie wciskaj, ze wykonalam zabieg pod naciskiem osob trzecich, dobrze? Wrecz przeciwnie, to ja bylam pomyslodawca i przekonywalam swojego meza, ze bedzie to najlepsze rozwiazanie, zaskoczona? Ale mam wyrzuty sumienia. Bo to takze bylo moje dziecko. To, ze Ty ich nie masz to moze nie tyle Twoje zdecydowanie, a brak serca. Bylam zdecydowana i nie mowilam, ze tego zaluje. Bo nie stac nie na drugie dziecko. Ale wiem, ze pozbawilam malego czlowieczka zycia. Tak samo jak Ty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic nie wiesz o mnie to mi nie wciskaj, ze wykonalam zabieg pod naciskiem osob trzecich, dobrze? Wrecz przeciwnie, to ja bylam pomyslodawca i przekonywalam swojego meza, ze bedzie to najlepsze rozwiazanie, zaskoczona? Ale mam wyrzuty sumienia. Bo to takze bylo moje dziecko. To, ze Ty ich nie masz to moze nie tyle Twoje zdecydowanie, a brak serca. Bylam zdecydowana i nie mowilam, ze tego zaluje. Bo nie stac nie na drugie dziecko. Ale wiem, ze pozbawilam malego czlowieczka zycia. Tak samo jak Ty.


To trzeba było urodzić i oddać a nie "pozbawiac małego czlowieczka życia" . Ja usunelam zlepek komórek z tetniacym naczyniem, niezdolny do życia poza moim organizmem, z nierozwinietym układem nerwowym i nie odczuwajacy bólu. A serca mam cale mnóstwo, dla mojej trojki chcianych dzieciaczkow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To trzeba było urodzić i oddać a nie "pozbawiac małego czlowieczka życia" . Ja usunelam zlepek komórek z tetniacym naczyniem, niezdolny do życia poza moim organizmem, z nierozwinietym układem nerwowym i nie odczuwajacy bólu. A serca mam cale mnóstwo, dla mojej trojki chcianych dzieciaczkow.


Kazdy odczuwa to wszystko w inny sposob. Ja w taki i nic Ci do tego. Zrobilam to co chcialam i to nie Ty mi bedziesz dyktowala co mam czuc i myslec. Ta dyskusja jest bez sensu. Zegnam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kazdy odczuwa to wszystko w inny sposob. Ja w taki i nic Ci do tego. Zrobilam to co chcialam i to nie Ty mi bedziesz dyktowala co mam czuc i myslec. Ta dyskusja jest bez sensu. Zegnam.


I vice versa. Nie wmawiaj mi historyjek o zabiciu czlowieczka , bo ja tego nie czuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wyjaśnijcie mi po jaką cholerę pchacie się facetowi do wyra
> a potem pach ciąża i wielkie błaganie o pomoc
> trucie się itd
> 
> jesteście jakieś nienormalne


Jakie trucie? Tych tabsów (dokładnie Arthrotecku) używa się u mnie na oddziale gin. jako alternatywy dla łyżeczkowania. Przy stoliku "operacyjnym" w gabinecie zabiegowym wisi nawet karteczka z rozpiską jak to stosować. 
Wychodziłoby na to, że w naszym szpital też trują ludzi  :Smile:

----------


## Julass88

Skad wiedzialas ze na 100% nie ejstes w ciązy po tym zabiegu????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad wiedzialas ze na 100% nie ejstes w ciązy po tym zabiegu????????


Skuteczność zestawu od womenek jest bardzo wysoka . często w trakcie poronienia dziewczyny widza pęcherzyk lub zarodek, co samo w sobie jest potwierdzeniem. Dla niedowiarkow pozostaje wykonanie badania USG, lub dwukrotnie badania betaHCG z dwudniowym odstepem. Spadajaca wartosc potwierdza poronienie

----------


## Julass88

Dzieki za odpowiedz..a czy ten zabieg boli mocno? nie bylo jakis bardziej powaznych komplikacji dziewczyny mialyscie moze??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za odpowiedz..a czy ten zabieg boli mocno? nie bylo jakis bardziej powaznych komplikacji dziewczyny mialyscie moze??


Odczuwanie bólu to sprawa indywidualna. Jedne dziewczyny porównują bol do porodowego, a inne znoszą to bez tabletek przeciwbolowych

----------


## Julass88

Czyli można zażyc w razie naprawde mocnego bólu tabletki przeciwbólowe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dawkować Arthrotec w 5 tygodniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli można zażyc w razie naprawde mocnego bólu tabletki przeciwbólowe?


Tak można brać leki z paracetamolem i ibuprofenem, mozna brac nawet ketonal, nie wolno natomiast aspiryny i nospy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czym wczesniej zdecydujecie sie na zabieg tym lepiej. Przy wczesnej ciazy jest mniejsze prawdopodobienstwo powiklan.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie leku  z apteki , wraz z dowodem zakupu . więcej informacji proszę kierować na maila:   aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem juz w 13 tyg art mi nie pomaga ... co mam zrobic ? czym sie ratować ? pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem juz w 13 tyg art mi nie pomaga ... co mam zrobic ? czym sie ratować ? pomozcie


Polecam zestaw z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem juz w 13 tyg art mi nie pomaga ... co mam zrobic ? czym sie ratować ? pomozcie


jeszcze raz spróbować artro. niektórym za 2 razem działa na sto procent

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem juz w 13 tyg art mi nie pomaga ... co mam zrobic ? czym sie ratować ? pomozcie


a ile razy juz brałaś art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześc dziewczyny! 
od miesiąca przeglądam forum, sama znalazłam się podobnej sytuacja jak Wy, podjęłam decyzję o przyjęciu tabletek. Udało mi się je załatwic od lekarza, na recepcie wypisał mi 4opakowania, więc postanowiłam się podzielic nimi z Wami. Temat nie jest lekki, samo zrealizowanie recepty było dla mnie stresującą sytuacją, a handel takimi lekami przyprawiał mnie o dreszcze, jednak sytuacja finansowa nie pozwoliła mi postąpic inaczej. Jestem bezrobotną, ze względu na problemy zdrowotne studentką, i możliwośc podreperowania budżetu sprzedażą tych leków była kusząca. Każdej osobie która do mnie pisała email, dzowniła, udzielałam tylu rad ile tylko byłam w stanie, zawsze szybko odpisałam, wspierałam i jak tylko trzeba było leciec na pocztę natychmiast wysłac leki to rzuciałam wszystko i leciałam. Każdą paczkę wysłałam za pobraniem, z możliwościa sprawdzenia przesyłki. No i własnie tu pojawia się problem. Każda z nas kupując cos chce miec pewnośc, że nie zostanie oszukana, tak więc oczywiste było dla mnie, że to w taki sposób będę wysyłała Wam przesyłki. Wczoraj zaskoczyłam się totalnie. Do moich drzwi zapukał Pan listonosz i przyniósł mi z powrotem jedną z przesyłek, która nie została odebrana! Nie rozumiałam dlaczego ktoś nie odebrał tak ważnej przesyłki. Największym zaskoczeniem było to, jak Pan listonosz poprosił mnie o 100zł (!) za koszty przesyłki w obie strony! Oddałam mu wszystkie pieniądze, jakie miałam do końca miesiąc, znów zostając z opakowaniem leków. Jest mi potwornie smutno, zostałam zwyczajnie oszukana, kiedy tak bardzo starałam się udowodnic że sama nie jestem oszustką. Trochę w takich sytuacjach traci się wiarę w ludzi, nie każdy sprzedający takie leki jest bezduszną maszyną do robienia pieniędzy. Tym samym prosiłabym o przemyślenie, pamiętajcie o tym, żeby byc odpowiedzialnym za podejmowanie decyzje. Jesli zamawiacie juz leki, a nagle zmieniacie decyzje, odbierzcie je i sami postarajcie się je sprzedac, a nie obciązajcie kosztami Waszych nieprzemyślanych decyzji innych. Na tą chwile znów posiadam 1op, szczerze to wolałabym je sprzedac z odbiorem osobistym w Poznaniu, jednak wszystko do dogadania się po wymienieniu wiadomości prywatnej. monroj@onet.pl
ps. uważajcie na panią patrycję k. z łodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze raz spróbować artro. niektórym za 2 razem działa na sto procent


Dobrze powiedziane, niektórym co nie znaczy że tobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trojmiasto i okolice - idziemy do apteki i kupujemy albo paczka    250zł
patriszia1989@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne.   agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem juz w 13 tyg art mi nie pomaga ... co mam zrobic ? czym sie ratować ? pomozcie


Na mnie tez arthrotec nie podziałał (10tc). Zamówilam zatem zestaw z WOW, paczka dotarła do mnie po 6 dniach, aczkolwiek musisz liczyć sie z tym że, może sie to przedłużyć nawet do 2 tygodni - jeśli jesteś zdecydowana na zabieg, nie zwlekaj! Zawsze możesz zapytać o możliwość przekazania mniejszej darowizny.
Pamiętaj o tym, że płód na tym etapie wygląda juz jak maly człowieczek, więc cała sytuacja może w tobie wywołać mieszane uczucia.

W moim przypadku byla to końcówka 14 tygodnia. Zażyłam mifepristone i następnego dnia mizoprostol, juz po pierwszej dawce tego specyfiku sie udało. Jestem 4 dni po zabiegu, wszystko wygląda w porządku - czuję sie dobrze, nic nie boli, macica sie oczyszcza, nie gorączkuje. Za jakiś czas, tzn ok 2tyg wybieram sie na kontrolne USG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Dostałem zestaw spóźniony z wolontariatu z EU. Niestety zestaw różni się od normalnego. W paczce dostałem 4 blistry po 3 tabletki 0,2 mg miso i 8 luźnych tabletek mife. Wiem, wygląda to jak coś oszukańczego niestety w takiej formie dziwnej dostałem. Sprzedam tanio. Po więcej szczegółów można pisać na maila pyetuh91@o2.pl. Zdjęcie do wglądu.




czy ktos z was stosowal ten zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos z was stosowal ten zestaw ?


Odradzalabym. Te luzne tabletki wygladaja podejrzanie. Watpie, ze jakas organizacja wyslalaby je w takiej postaci. Raczej dbaliby o aspekt sanitarny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ponad rok temu bralam arthrotek a bylam w 3 max 4 tc wzielam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki i mialam na poczatku lekkie krwawienie i dopiero po kilku dniach dostalam obfitego krwawienia i lecialy ze mnie skrzeby i cos w ksztalcie watrobki..wiec nie stresujcie sie odrazu na rezultaty trzeba zaczekac..
Mam chyba znow podobny problem bo spoznia mi sie okres 1 dzien a wcxesniej od 3 miesiecy nie wspolzylam i  
i dopiero nie cale 3 tygodnie temu zaczelam wiec chyba cos w tym musi byc,ze wczesniej nie wspolzylami mialam normalnie okres a teraz mi sie spoznia...jestem zalamana..Z moim chlopakiem nie mam za dobrego kontaktu ciagle sie klociny i jestem z tym sama. Mam nadzieje,ze dostane okres! Mam 8 tabletek ktore mi zostaly i bym potrzebowala ewentualnie 4 brakujace...Bylalabym zaintetesowana tanio.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania  10 tabletek art. Za 80 zl . Wiecej info na numer 783740309

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow. cena to 300zl wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia. celtom604@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos z was stosowal ten zestaw ?



Na maszwybor.net parę dziewczyn pisało że dostały takie coś jako koło ratunkowe bo.ich paczki zaginęły. 
Myślę że jeśli chodzi o pomoc kobiecie ,gdy ucieka czas ,względy sanitarnesą mało ważne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje 4 tabletki czy ktos ma odstapic badz sprzedac?.. Dziekuje z gory za odpowiedz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,potrzebuje tych tabletek  bo podejrzewam ze moge byc w ciazy , zaczekam jeszcze pare dni i zrobie test ale chcialam zapytac czy ma moze ktos do sprzedania badz poleci jakoms strone zeby mozna bylo je zamowic , tylko zeby to nie bylo oszystwo  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad wiedzialas ze na 100% nie ejstes w ciązy po tym zabiegu????????


Czytałam twoje posty i jedno co mogę powiedzieć twoja nie wiedza jest porażająca. Jak np można nie wiedzieć co zrobić aby się dowiedzieć czy jest się w ciąży i inne. Czy ty byłaś kiedykolwiek u lekarza, miałaś jakieś badania??? Skoro tu piszesz to masz dostęp do internetu i jest oczywiste, że raczej jesteś kobietą więc nie mieści mi się w głowie jak kobieta może nie mieć takiej podstawowej wiedzy, która jest tak łatwo dostępna. Jak dla mnie to jest po prostu (przepraszam za ale muszę to napisać) szczyt głupoty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje 4 tabletki czy ktos ma odstapic badz sprzedac?.. Dziekuje z gory za odpowiedz..


oddam ci 4 sztuki za darmo nowa26

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,potrzebuje tych tabletek  bo podejrzewam ze moge byc w ciazy , zaczekam jeszcze pare dni i zrobie test ale chcialam zapytac czy ma moze ktos do sprzedania badz poleci jakoms strone zeby mozna bylo je zamowic , tylko zeby to nie bylo oszystwo


nowa26interia.pl zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na mnie tez arthrotec nie podziałał (10tc). Zamówilam zatem zestaw z WOW, paczka dotarła do mnie po 6 dniach, aczkolwiek musisz liczyć sie z tym że, może sie to przedłużyć nawet do 2 tygodni - jeśli jesteś zdecydowana na zabieg, nie zwlekaj! Zawsze możesz zapytać o możliwość przekazania mniejszej darowizny.
> Pamiętaj o tym, że płód na tym etapie wygląda juz jak maly człowieczek, więc cała sytuacja może w tobie wywołać mieszane uczucia.
> 
> W moim przypadku byla to końcówka 14 tygodnia. Zażyłam mifepristone i następnego dnia mizoprostol, juz po pierwszej dawce tego specyfiku sie udało. Jestem 4 dni po zabiegu, wszystko wygląda w porządku - czuję sie dobrze, nic nie boli, macica sie oczyszcza, nie gorączkuje. Za jakiś czas, tzn ok 2tyg wybieram sie na kontrolne USG.


 powiedz mi prosze czy w tym tyg nie trzeba juz zmienic dawkowania ??
czyli 36 godzin przerwy miedzy pierwsza tabletka a reszta ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powiedz mi prosze czy w tym tyg nie trzeba juz zmienic dawkowania ??
> czyli 36 godzin przerwy miedzy pierwsza tabletka a reszta ??



Zdecydowanie tak.
Po 12 tygodniu misoprostol bierze się 36 godzin po wzięciu mife.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,potrzebuje tych tabletek  bo podejrzewam ze moge byc w ciazy , zaczekam jeszcze pare dni i zrobie test ale chcialam zapytac czy ma moze ktos do sprzedania badz poleci jakoms strone zeby mozna bylo je zamowic , tylko zeby to nie bylo oszystwo


Womenhelp.org.
Zdecydowanie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powiedz mi prosze czy w tym tyg nie trzeba juz zmienic dawkowania ??
> czyli 36 godzin przerwy miedzy pierwsza tabletka a reszta ??


Ja wzięłam po 20 godzinach mniej więcej. Przeczytałam, że stężenie mifepristone w osoczu następuje po 12 godzinach od zażycia, a potem sukcesywnie spada. Ja nie miałam aż 36 godzin, dlatego zaryzykowałam, aczkolwiek jeśli masz możliwość, poczekaj, dla pewności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam po 20 godzinach mniej więcej. Przeczytałam, że stężenie mifepristone w osoczu następuje po 12 godzinach od zażycia, a potem sukcesywnie spada. Ja nie miałam aż 36 godzin, dlatego zaryzykowałam, aczkolwiek jeśli masz możliwość, poczekaj, dla pewności.


* najwyższe stężenie mifepristone następuje po 12 godzinach. - gdzieś zgubiłam jedno slowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześc dziewczyny! 
> od miesiąca przeglądam forum, sama znalazłam się podobnej sytuacja jak Wy, podjęłam decyzję o przyjęciu tabletek. Udało mi się je załatwic od lekarza, na recepcie wypisał mi 4opakowania, więc postanowiłam się podzielic nimi z Wami. Temat nie jest lekki, samo zrealizowanie recepty było dla mnie stresującą sytuacją, a handel takimi lekami przyprawiał mnie o dreszcze, jednak sytuacja finansowa nie pozwoliła mi postąpic inaczej. Jestem bezrobotną, ze względu na problemy zdrowotne studentką, i możliwośc podreperowania budżetu sprzedażą tych leków była kusząca. Każdej osobie która do mnie pisała email, dzowniła, udzielałam tylu rad ile tylko byłam w stanie, zawsze szybko odpisałam, wspierałam i jak tylko trzeba było leciec na pocztę natychmiast wysłac leki to rzuciałam wszystko i leciałam. Każdą paczkę wysłałam za pobraniem, z możliwościa sprawdzenia przesyłki. No i własnie tu pojawia się problem. Każda z nas kupując cos chce miec pewnośc, że nie zostanie oszukana, tak więc oczywiste było dla mnie, że to w taki sposób będę wysyłała Wam przesyłki. Wczoraj zaskoczyłam się totalnie. Do moich drzwi zapukał Pan listonosz i przyniósł mi z powrotem jedną z przesyłek, która nie została odebrana! Nie rozumiałam dlaczego ktoś nie odebrał tak ważnej przesyłki. Największym zaskoczeniem było to, jak Pan listonosz poprosił mnie o 100zł (!) za koszty przesyłki w obie strony! Oddałam mu wszystkie pieniądze, jakie miałam do końca miesiąc, znów zostając z opakowaniem leków. Jest mi potwornie smutno, zostałam zwyczajnie oszukana, kiedy tak bardzo starałam się udowodnic że sama nie jestem oszustką. Trochę w takich sytuacjach traci się wiarę w ludzi, nie każdy sprzedający takie leki jest bezduszną maszyną do robienia pieniędzy. Tym samym prosiłabym o przemyślenie, pamiętajcie o tym, żeby byc odpowiedzialnym za podejmowanie decyzje. Jesli zamawiacie juz leki, a nagle zmieniacie decyzje, odbierzcie je i sami postarajcie się je sprzedac, a nie obciązajcie kosztami Waszych nieprzemyślanych decyzji innych. Na tą chwile znów posiadam 1op, szczerze to wolałabym je sprzedac z odbiorem osobistym w Poznaniu, jednak wszystko do dogadania się po wymienieniu wiadomości prywatnej. monroj@onet.pl
> ps. uważajcie na panią patrycję k. z łodzi


ale mnie rozbawiłaś że listonosz wziął od ciebie 100zł za koszty przesyłki tam i spowrotem to ile u ciebie kosztuje art jeżeli 50 zł liczysz za przesyłkę?pomysl trochę zanim napiszesz taką głupote

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec 20 tan. W przystępnej cenie doliiita@onet.pl odbor osobisty krk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26@interia.pl  120zł za 12 szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam opakowanie 20szt , wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki. Cena 240zł
 mój mail : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Julass88

Witam! powiedzcie mi dziewczyny jak długo czekalyscie na zestaw WOW ??
byly jakies opoznienia? jak tak to co wtedy tzreba zrobic? pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! powiedzcie mi dziewczyny jak długo czekalyscie na zestaw WOW ??
> byly jakies opoznienia? jak tak to co wtedy tzreba zrobic? pozdrawiam



Paczkiidą od 7 do. Ok 14 dni.
Jeśli się opóźniają,co jest rzadkościąto wow wysyła w trybie pilnhm kolejne paczki za darmo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! powiedzcie mi dziewczyny jak długo czekalyscie na zestaw WOW ??
> byly jakies opoznienia? jak tak to co wtedy tzreba zrobic? pozdrawiam


Po 5 dniach paczka byla już w Polsce, w Warszawie. A następnego dnia dotarła do mnie. To chyba zalezy od województwa w ktorym mieszkasz. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale mnie rozbawiłaś że listonosz wziął od ciebie 100zł za koszty przesyłki tam i spowrotem to ile u ciebie kosztuje art jeżeli 50 zł liczysz za przesyłkę?pomysl trochę zanim napiszesz taką głupote


proszę zapoznac się z cennikiem usług poczty polskiej. wysyłka pobraniowa, z możliwościa sprawdzenia zawartości to koszt 42,60. niektóre dziewczyny życzą sobie paczkę w weekend a wtedy to koszt równy 106zł!!!! Dlaczego mnie kosztowało to 100zł? Dlatego, że zapłaciłam za przesyłkę w dwie strony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawialam pod 508426708 przesylka szla poczta ale na 2 dzien mialam. Srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 11 tygodniu wszystko poszlo dobrze i na szczescie mam to za soba. Zostalo mi 4 tabletki moge oddac za darmo jezeli ktoras potrzebuje. 508426708Pewne sprawdzone srodki dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Julass88

Ja jestem z wielkopolski. Czyli co zestaw kosztuje te 250 zł. Paczka dociera do Warszawy i potem z Warszawy  za przesyłke do mnie tez sie placi?

----------


## Julass88

A co to za srodki? z WOW?

----------


## wena

tak jak w temacie, proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co to za srodki? z WOW?


julas, dziecko, pomyśl trochę....czy gdyby środki z WOW były dostępne pod byle komórką, ktoś by się bawił w zamawianie ich z Indii ? mało tutaj się pisze,że wszelkie takie ogłoszenia, to albo oszuści, wciskający Wam witaminę C albo apap, albo w najlepszym wypadku arthrotec za 500 zł...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem z wielkopolski. Czyli co zestaw kosztuje te 250 zł. Paczka dociera do Warszawy i potem z Warszawy  za przesyłke do mnie tez sie placi?


jeśli chodzi o wlkp , musisz zamówić paczkę na poste restante do bezpiecznego województwa, a potem albo pojechać po paczkę, albo zamówić przekierowanie na specjalnej infolinii

----------


## Julass88

To nie dobrze, myslalam ze paczka przychodzi normalnie pod wskazany adres, teraz mam obawy jak zamowie a paczka sie gdzies za wiruszy;/ ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie dobrze, myslalam ze paczka przychodzi normalnie pod wskazany adres, teraz mam obawy jak zamowie a paczka sie gdzies za wiruszy;/ ;/


Przychodzi, ale do bezpiecznych województw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę zapoznac się z cennikiem usług poczty polskiej. wysyłka pobraniowa, z możliwościa sprawdzenia zawartości to koszt 42,60. niektóre dziewczyny życzą sobie paczkę w weekend a wtedy to koszt równy 106zł!!!! Dlaczego mnie kosztowało to 100zł? Dlatego, że zapłaciłam za przesyłkę w dwie strony.



prosza Cię, w piątek nadałam paczkę Pocztexem, czyli firmą Poczty Polskiej, ze Śląska do Warszawy. z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki. koszt 24,50.   nie wiem co Ty bieresz, ale zmień dilera albo ogranicz dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawialam pod 508426708 przesylka szla poczta ale na 2 dzien mialam. Srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 11 tygodniu wszystko poszlo dobrze i na szczescie mam to za soba. Zostalo mi 4 tabletki moge oddac za darmo jezeli ktoras potrzebuje. 508426708Pewne sprawdzone srodki dziekuje i polecam




weź oszust, nie pisz sobie sam reklam. my dobrze wiemy kim jesteś. wciskaj kit na innym forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;97534]


> idź się lecz na nogi, bo na głowę trochę za późno. żegnam[/QUO
> 
> 
> dziecko poproś mamę aby umówiła ci wizytę do psychiatry . I nie żegnaj się bo najpierw musisz dostać skierowanie do świecia.



hahahahaha
nie dyskutuję z debilem bo najpierw mnie sprowadzisz do swojego poziomu, a potem pokonasz doświadczeniem. żegnam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> weź oszust, nie pisz sobie sam reklam. my dobrze wiemy kim jesteś. wciskaj kit na innym forum.


Sam jestes oszust i piszesz sobie reklamy z emailem    Piszeto jako info dla kobiet ktore sa w takiej samej sytuacji jk jeszcze ja pare dni temu bo doskonale rozumiem przez co przechodza oraz po to by nie wydawaly pieniedzy na witamine c jak nie ktore tu pisza. Podaje nr gdzie mozna nabyc pewne skuteczne srodki ktore mi pomogly 508426708. Mam tez 4 tabletki ktore mi zostaly moge odstapic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam jestes oszust i piszesz sobie reklamy z emailem    Piszeto jako info dla kobiet ktore sa w takiej samej sytuacji jk jeszcze ja pare dni temu bo doskonale rozumiem przez co przechodza oraz po to by nie wydawaly pieniedzy na witamine c jak nie ktore tu pisza. Podaje nr gdzie mozna nabyc pewne skuteczne srodki ktore mi pomogly 508426708. Mam tez 4 tabletki ktore mi zostaly moge odstapic.



każda na tym forum zna ten numer telefonu, więc nie ciulaj!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przepraszam, mam pytanie. mam 16 lat i zrobiłam chłopakowi loda. niechcąco połknęłam. czy jestem w ciąży? pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam jeszcze 22 sztuki arthrotecu. wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia. cena - kwestia dogadania. jak ktoś zainteresowany/a  piszcie propozycję na maila. pozdrawiam

jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przepraszam, mam pytanie. mam 16 lat i zrobiłam chłopakowi loda. niechcąco połknęłam. czy jestem w ciąży? pozdrawiam


Bliźniaki będą jak nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26@interia.pl  arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale oryginalane opakowanie tabletek. Platnosc po sprawdzeniu przesylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam cale oryginalane opakowanie tabletek. Platnosc po sprawdzeniu przesylki


agnieszka_tak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z apteki - 250 zł 20 tab czyli jedno pełne oryginalne opakowanie

----------


## To Ja

Uwaga na faceta z aborcja@safe-mail.net

Nie wysyła za pobraniem, nie wysyła z opcją sprawdzenia przed zaplatą. Tylko i wyłącznie przesyłka z przedplatą!
Nawet zdjęcia towaru się nie doprosicie żeby porównać w internecie czy to nie jakiś szajs. Nie dajcie się nabierać kobiety. Dostaniecie sam arthrotek za 500 zł o ru w ogóle zapomnijcie. Nie ma takiej szansy. 
O ile dostaniecie cokolwiek, bo być może facet zaksieguje forsę i nie wysle wam nic. 
Macie mało czasu, nie ryzykujcie utraty kasy i szukania od nowa, każdy tydzień się liczy. 
Podziekujmy temu panu, nie napychajmy mu kieszeni drogie panie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga na faceta z aborcja@safe-mail.net
> 
> Nie wysyła za pobraniem, nie wysyła z opcją sprawdzenia przed zaplatą. Tylko i wyłącznie przesyłka z przedplatą!
> Nawet zdjęcia towaru się nie doprosicie żeby porównać w internecie czy to nie jakiś szajs. Nie dajcie się nabierać kobiety. Dostaniecie sam arthrotek za 500 zł o ru w ogóle zapomnijcie. Nie ma takiej szansy. 
> O ile dostaniecie cokolwiek, bo być może facet zaksieguje forsę i nie wysle wam nic. 
> Macie mało czasu, nie ryzykujcie utraty kasy i szukania od nowa, każdy tydzień się liczy. 
> Podziekujmy temu panu, nie napychajmy mu kieszeni drogie panie.


Dziewczyny po co to całe zamieszanie ja i inne osoby pisały tu posty aby nigdy nikomu nie wpłacać na konto jeśli ktoś tak chce to omijać takiego sprzedawcę i wybierać takich którzy oferują możliwość pobrania z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte 22 szt. oryginalny z apteki. przesyłka za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia paczki. jeśli ktoś chce, wyślę fotki na maila z aktualną datą. cena - kwestia dogadania się. ale na pewno nie 300  :Smile:  mniej
jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga na faceta z aborcja@safe-mail.net
> 
> Nie wysyła za pobraniem, nie wysyła z opcją sprawdzenia przed zaplatą. Tylko i wyłącznie przesyłka z przedplatą!
> Nawet zdjęcia towaru się nie doprosicie żeby porównać w internecie czy to nie jakiś szajs. Nie dajcie się nabierać kobiety. Dostaniecie sam arthrotek za 500 zł o ru w ogóle zapomnijcie. Nie ma takiej szansy. 
> O ile dostaniecie cokolwiek, bo być może facet zaksieguje forsę i nie wysle wam nic. 
> Macie mało czasu, nie ryzykujcie utraty kasy i szukania od nowa, każdy tydzień się liczy. 
> Podziekujmy temu panu, nie napychajmy mu kieszeni drogie panie.


to prawda też dałam się mu nabrać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;97827]


> hahahahaha
> nie dyskutuję z debilem bo najpierw mnie sprowadzisz do swojego poziomu, a potem pokonasz doświadczeniem. żegnam


a jednak to robisz, debilko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje odkupić tabletki artrotec prosze o kontakt na meila anyawro5@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z apteki - 250 zł 20 tab czyli jedno pełne oryginalne opakowanie


prosze o kontakt embu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze o kontakt embu@o2.pl


embu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos ma do sprzedazy arthrotec?! widze, ze juz sa na recepte a wczesniej nie byly 
bardzo prosze o pilny kontakt, Krakow lub okolice zalezy mi na zaplacie przy sprawdzeniu przesylki !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze takze aby cena nie byla wygorowana jedynym ratunkiem jest arthrotec ze wzgledu na swoja cene!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze takze aby cena nie byla wygorowana jedynym ratunkiem jest arthrotec ze wzgledu na swoja cene!


nowa26@interia.pl 120 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyslalam wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy można już w 3 tygodniu przeprowadzić aborcje za pomocą arthrotecu czy to jest jeszcze za wcześno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że wcześniej, tym lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos ma do sprzedazy arthrotec?! widze, ze juz sa na recepte a wczesniej nie byly 
> bardzo prosze o pilny kontakt, Krakow lub okolice zalezy mi na zaplacie przy sprawdzeniu przesylki !!


Jestem z Chrzanowa I posiadam receptę na 20 szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem z Chrzanowa I posiadam receptę na 20 szt


uma12@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM. OFERUJE TABLETKI ARTHROTEC W POCZĄTKUJĄCYM TRYMESTRZE. 



ZESTAW KTÓRYM DYSPONUJE WRAZ Z CENNIKIEM:

1.zestaw to 12 tabletek arthrotec  cena 160 zł
2.zestaw to 20 tabletek  cena 280 zł

PROSZĘ O KRÓTKĄ WIADOMOŚĆ O TREŚCI TABLETKI na adres pharmacist2015@wp.pl

ZESTAWY TABLETEK wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie za pobraniem gotówki przy odbiorze, istnieje również możliwość wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.

CENNIK WYSYŁEK:
za pobraniem gotówki 18 zł
za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości 25 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie oryginalnych z apteki tabletek. Płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości.     sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie jedynymi skutecznymi srodkami okazaly sie zamowione pod 508426708 srodki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w12 t po wczesnieejszes nie udanej probie innymi lekami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam 4 tabletki arthrotecu skurcze krwawienie i jeden skrzep wylecial i nadal skurcze i krwawienie czy to oznacza że nie długo poronie niestety nie mam wiecej tych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wziełam 4 tabletki arthrotecu skurcze krwawienie i jeden skrzep wylecial i nadal skurcze i krwawienie czy to oznacza że nie długo poronie niestety nie mam wiecej tych tabletek


To szkoda było się za to zabierac,  do aborcji potrzebujesz minimum 12 tabletek.

----------


## happytoendoflife

Witam. Potrebuje tabletki arthrotec jesli ktos je posiada w miare tanio prosze o meila roksanaroksana229@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie od zaufanego wiecek.teresa@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W niedzielę zastosowałam Arthr++++ zgodnie z dawkowaniem. Nie miałam poważnych dolegliwości, lekkie skurcze, ból brzucha, krwawienie jak przy okresie, no może ciut mocniejsze.
W poniedziałek wizyta u gina - brak ciąży (był 8 tydzień). 

Chętnie pomogę w razie pytań.
Jeżeli potrzebujesz Arth***** pisz, dogadamy się!

pomocna.dlon.2015@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje 12.azalewska31@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

azalewska31@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

50zł wandamagda@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem juz po... Bylam tu pare dni temu i oczytalam sie tyle ze glowa boli. Zestaw zakupilam pod 508426708 srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w 10 tygodniu. Dziekuje Dziewczynom z forum za info. 508426708 Pewne sprawdzone srodki dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne opakowanie tabletek z apteki. Platnosc po sprawdzeniu zawartosci.     sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie jak wy mozecie wypisywac tu swoje e-maile z prosba "potrzebuje tabletek, pisac" to wy macie pisac do sprzedajacych a nie oni do was !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez jestem po udanym zabiegu srodkami ktore zamowilam pod 508426708 drowniez dziekuje bardzo za pomoc i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez jestem po udanym zabiegu srodkami ktore zamowilam pod 508426708 drowniez dziekuje bardzo za pomoc i polecam


A ja po tych ŚRODKACH umarłam. 
Dziękuję i polecam. 
OSZUSCIE!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mógłbyś, sam siebie polecając zacząć zastępować słowo " środki" innymi. 
Na przykład tabletki, leki, pigułki, misoprostole arthrotek, trany i inne migi. 
Może ktoś wreszcie uwierzylby ze ktoś inny oprócz ciebie cie poleca. 
.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem kto kogo poleca na szczescie nie musze juz czytac tego wszystkiego mam juz to za soba leki zamowilam pod 508426708 odebralam osobiscie jezeli ktoras tez jest w takiej samej sytuacji to tam uzyskacie skuteczna pomoc szczerze dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 12 tab. wyślę zdjęcia jak ktoś chce dla pewności kontakt 797232261

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem kto kogo poleca na szczescie nie musze juz czytac tego wszystkiego mam juz to za soba leki zamowilam pod 508426708 odebralam osobiscie jezeli ktoras tez jest w takiej samej sytuacji to tam uzyskacie skuteczna pomoc szczerze dziekuje i polecam


Nie...to się nie uda. 
Nawet gdy zastapisz słowo środki, lekami, od razu widać ze to Ty. 
Brak interpunkcji,  dużych liter... Jedno wielkie długasne zdanie, brzmiące wciąż tak samo.. Dziękuję i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 40 szt. tabletek Arthrotec, 1 szt. - 10 zł + koszt przesyłki lub odbiór osobisty  (małopolska). Zadzwoń na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje arthrotecu 12szt za 50zł nie stać mnie żebym kupiła za 120zł nie mam rodziców a chłopak mnie zostawił a w aptece nie chcą sprzedać bez recepty pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od wczoraj wzielam 20tabl Arth zgodnie z instrukcją i nic... biegunka i dreszcze, żadnego krwiawienia.  Co teraz? jestem przerażona.  3tc. kupowałal w aptece bo miałam recepte wiec to nie była podróbka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasem dopiero po paru dniach się rozkręca czekaj! Jeszcze nic nie przesądzone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam cale oryginalane opakowanie tabletek. Platnosc po sprawdzeniu przesylki


Ile za te całe opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od wczoraj wzielam 20tabl Arth zgodnie z instrukcją i nic... biegunka i dreszcze, żadnego krwiawienia.  Co teraz? jestem przerażona.  3tc. kupowałal w aptece bo miałam recepte wiec to nie była podróbka


A dlaczego 20 tabletek  a nie 12 ??? Skoro nie stosujes się ściśle  do zasad dawkowania czyli 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod język na 30 minut bez połykanie rdzenia to tak właśnie  jest. Nie rozumiem  czasem niektórych  osób które zamiast najpierw poczytać przed zabiegiem dowiedzieć się jak należy przyjmować takie leki itd...robią to co im do głowy przyjdzie. Ja uważam że marne są szansę aby coś  z tego było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj od rana wzielam 3 razy po 4 pod jezyk pomiewaz nie zadzialalo na noc kolejna dawke i rano powtorzylam.  Nadal nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam o dawkowaniu i było napisane, że jak nie pojawią się skurcze to trzeba powtórzyć na noc i potem z rana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje arthrotecu płatne przy odbiorze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie też nie zadziałało.... Teraz się zastanawiam czy powtórzyć kurację czy odpuścić.  Jestem w 5 tygodniu i nie wiem jak przyjmowanie tych leków wpłynie na rozwój dziecka.  Podobno w tak wczesnym stadium z zarodkiem nic się nie dzieje.  Ktoś może zna podobny przypadek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez o tym pomyslalam ale chyba bede probowac do skutku bo boje sie ze dziecko urodzi sie chore mimo iz jestem w 3-4tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec odbiór osobisty Kraków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie też nie zadziałało.... Teraz się zastanawiam czy powtórzyć kurację czy odpuścić.  Jestem w 5 tygodniu i nie wiem jak przyjmowanie tych leków wpłynie na rozwój dziecka.  Podobno w tak wczesnym stadium z zarodkiem nic się nie dzieje.  Ktoś może zna podobny przypadek?




u mnie tez w 5 tygodniu nie udalo sie, teraz jest prawie 7 i nie wiem co dalej, gdybym miala pewnosc ze dziecko nie bedzie chore....  :Frown:  a mam tylko 10 tabletek.... 
 L.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje arthrotecu 12szt za 50zł nie stać mnie żebym kupiła za 120zł nie mam rodziców a chłopak mnie zostawił a w aptece nie chcą sprzedać bez recepty pomocy


podaj adres sprzedam ci za 50 zł nowa26@interia.pl  napisz do mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje arthrotecu płatne przy odbiorze


nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie tez w 5 tygodniu nie udalo sie, teraz jest prawie 7 i nie wiem co dalej, gdybym miala pewnosc ze dziecko nie bedzie chore....  a mam tylko 10 tabletek.... 
>  L.


pytałaś lekarza co zrobić??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pytałaś lekarza co zrobić??????


Pytałam, mówi żeby powtórzyć, ale teraz tak jak wyczytałam w necie, ale mi zostało tylko 10 tabletek.... Mowił ze jak to nic nie da to zabieg będę musiała przejść. a jak pytałam co będzie jeśli teraz zrezygnuje to powiedział że nikt mi nie da 100% pewności co będzie z dzieckiem, sama nie wiem co robić, nikt nie pisał jakie są konsekwencje w razie wycofania się  :Frown: 
L.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytałam, mówi żeby powtórzyć, ale teraz tak jak wyczytałam w necie, ale mi zostało tylko 10 tabletek.... Mowił ze jak to nic nie da to zabieg będę musiała przejść. a jak pytałam co będzie jeśli teraz zrezygnuje to powiedział że nikt mi nie da 100% pewności co będzie z dzieckiem, sama nie wiem co robić, nikt nie pisał jakie są konsekwencje w razie wycofania się 
> L.


A nie prościej zamówić zastaw z Mifepristone z womenhelp.org? 
Jest dużo skuteczniejszy niż arthrotek. 

Zabieg to spore koszty, wykonany w podziemu może być niebezpieczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego 20 tabletek  a nie 12 ??? Skoro nie stosujes się ściśle  do zasad dawkowania czyli 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod język na 30 minut bez połykanie rdzenia to tak właśnie  jest. Nie rozumiem  czasem niektórych  osób które zamiast najpierw poczytać przed zabiegiem dowiedzieć się jak należy przyjmować takie leki itd...robią to co im do głowy przyjdzie. Ja uważam że marne są szansę aby coś  z tego było.


20 tabletek to nic strasznego, nie zwalala bym niepowodzenia na większą ilość dawek. 
Lepiej wziąć raz 8 tabletek więcej niż od nowa katować się 12,  tyle że jak widać przypadek koleżanki, nie wiele to pomogło. 
Są przypadki totalnie odporne na arthrotek, i skuteczny będzie u nich tylko zabieg bądź zestaw z Ru 486. 
Znam przypadek 7 nieskutecznych prób z arthrotekiem.  Dopiero w ostatniej chwili udało się z zestawem z wow, i to grubo po końcu pierwszego trymestru. 
Zastanówcie się czy warto się męczyć.  Zestaw z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb nie jest dużo droższy od arthroteku. 
Fakt, trzeba na niego zaczekać do dwóch tygodni, ale czy nie więcej czasu stracicie na nieskuteczne próby z art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie prościej zamówić zastaw z Mifepristone z womenhelp.org? 
> Jest dużo skuteczniejszy niż arthrotek. 
> 
> Zabieg to spore koszty, wykonany w podziemu może być niebezpieczny.



może masz racje, ale zależało mi żeby to zrobić jak najszybciej zanim pojawi sie zarodek, za nim zacznie bic serduszko.... wiem ze kupujac z takich stron jak womenhelp.org leki ida ponad tydzien, roznie to moze z tym byc, moga zostac zatrzymane na granicy i strasznie balam sie ze kupujac cos przez internet moga mnie oszukac, duzo sie naczytalam, a mi zalezalo na czasie i fakt jest taki ze nic mi to nie dalo, wczoraj na USG widzialam wszystko czego sie najbardziej balam.....  :Frown:  a teraz zanim to dojdzie do mnie.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może masz racje, ale zależało mi żeby to zrobić jak najszybciej zanim pojawi sie zarodek, za nim zacznie bic serduszko.... wiem ze kupujac z takich stron jak womenhelp.org leki ida ponad tydzien, roznie to moze z tym byc, moga zostac zatrzymane na granicy i strasznie balam sie ze kupujac cos przez internet moga mnie oszukac, duzo sie naczytalam, a mi zalezalo na czasie i fakt jest taki ze nic mi to nie dalo, wczoraj na USG widzialam wszystko czego sie najbardziej balam.....  a teraz zanim to dojdzie do mnie.....


No właśnie z arthrotekiem to nie ma ze " jak najszybciej " bo bardzo często Pierwsza próba się nie powodzi. 
Nie wiem..ja wolałam zaczekać te 10 dni na zastaw z womenhelp.org i zrobić to raz a porządnie. 
Dla mnie nie miało znaczenia to czy zarodek ma już serce czy nie.  Przecież to tylko pompujacy krew narząd.  Nie wiem dlaczego ludzie przypisują mu takie znacznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki     sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jest moze ktos z Poznania, kto moze odsprzedac art****??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z tym, jeśli ktoś jest wrażliwy, na to że bije serce niech weźmie pod uwagę, że nawet w medycynie za moment śmierci uznaje się czas, gdy przestaje pracować mózg. Czasem nawet serce jeszcze bije ale mózg już nie pracuje i mimo bicia serca uznaje się człowieka za martwego. Poza tym serce w ciąży zaczyna pracować dość szybko. Szybciej niż układ nerwowy. Moim zdaniem gorzej jest usuwać pod z niż pracującym układem nerwowym jednak nie pisze tego by potępiać kogoś kto był zmuszony usunąć taki płód.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się z tym, jeśli ktoś jest wrażliwy, na to że bije serce niech weźmie pod uwagę, że nawet w medycynie za moment śmierci uznaje się czas, gdy przestaje pracować mózg. Czasem nawet serce jeszcze bije ale mózg już nie pracuje i mimo bicia serca uznaje się człowieka za martwego. Poza tym serce w ciąży zaczyna pracować dość szybko. Szybciej niż układ nerwowy. Moim zdaniem gorzej jest usuwać pod z niż pracującym układem nerwowym jednak nie pisze tego by potępiać kogoś kto był zmuszony usunąć taki płód.


i tu sie nie zgodze, w tym samym tygodniu ciazy rozwija sie centralny uklad nerwowy i zaczyna bic serce. doskonale rozumiem pania, ktora nawiazala do bicia serca,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczyna się rozwijać ale nie działa i tu jest różnica.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pojawiło się małe plamienie... po ilu dniach zrobić test zeby wyszedł wiarygodnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytałam, mówi żeby powtórzyć, ale teraz tak jak wyczytałam w necie, ale mi zostało tylko 10 tabletek.... Mowił ze jak to nic nie da to zabieg będę musiała przejść. a jak pytałam co będzie jeśli teraz zrezygnuje to powiedział że nikt mi nie da 100% pewności co będzie z dzieckiem, sama nie wiem co robić, nikt nie pisał jakie są konsekwencje w razie wycofania się 
> L.


też szukałam info o dzieciach urodzonych po... sa jakies dwa przypadki opisane że dziecko bylo  chore ale dziewczyna polknela arthrotec w 20tyg...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> też szukałam info o dzieciach urodzonych po... sa jakies dwa przypadki opisane że dziecko bylo  chore ale dziewczyna polknela arthrotec w 20tyg...


A Ty juz bralas?
L.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, jedna serie i nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec, odbiór w poznaniu. cee_cee@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos zamawiał zestaw z Womenonweb?? jak jest z przesyłkami? podobno wstrzymywali na granicy.  proszę o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos zamawiał zestaw z Womenonweb?? jak jest z przesyłkami? podobno wstrzymywali na granicy.  proszę o odpowiedz


A skąd masz w ogóle takie informacje? 
Przesyłki z women on web, jak i z bliźniaczej organizacji womenhelp.org wchodzą do polski normalnie. 
Idą od 5-14 dni. 
Jedyne gdzie lepiej ich nie zamawiać to pomorze, wielkopolska, Warmia i Mazury, lubuskie i podkarpackie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd masz w ogóle takie informacje? 
> Przesyłki z women on web, jak i z bliźniaczej organizacji womenhelp.org wchodzą do polski normalnie. 
> Idą od 5-14 dni. 
> Jedyne gdzie lepiej ich nie zamawiać to pomorze, wielkopolska, Warmia i Mazury, lubuskie i podkarpackie


Czytałam tu na forum, że kilka razy wstrzymano przesyłkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytałam, mówi żeby powtórzyć, ale teraz tak jak wyczytałam w necie, ale mi zostało tylko 10 tabletek.... Mowił ze jak to nic nie da to zabieg będę musiała przejść. a jak pytałam co będzie jeśli teraz zrezygnuje to powiedział że nikt mi nie da 100% pewności co będzie z dzieckiem, sama nie wiem co robić, nikt nie pisał jakie są konsekwencje w razie wycofania się 
> L.


zamów zestaw z Womenonweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamów zestaw z Womenonweb


Tak zrobie, coprawda wczoraj wzielam to 10 tabletek, krwawienie pojawilo sie szybko i kwrawie do teraz, ale nie nastawiam sie ze sie udalo, jutro pojde do lekarza.
L.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak zrobie, coprawda wczoraj wzielam to 10 tabletek, krwawienie pojawilo sie szybko i kwrawie do teraz, ale nie nastawiam sie ze sie udalo, jutro pojde do lekarza.
> L.


po ilu dniach od poprzedniej próby wzielas to 10 tabletek? ja dziś bede miala recepte na arth ale zwykly w piatek wzielam 12szt forte przy czym przy jednej dawce polknelam ze rdzeniem bo nie doczytałam,ze trzeba wypluc jak sie rozpusci..w nocy i rano w sobote reszte i nic... mikro plamka tylko. Dzis bede miala zwykły arth i zamowie tez zestaw z wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez myslalam zeby sobie darowac kolejna probe ale skoro podjelam decyzje to trzeba doprowadzic sprawe do konca uważam że to lepsza opcja niz urodzić chore dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pojawiło się małe plamienie... po ilu dniach zrobić test zeby wyszedł wiarygodnie?


Najlepiej isc na usg, albo zrobic badanie na beta hcg i powtorzyc 2 dni pozniej, jesli beta hcg spadnie znaczy ze sie udalo, test moze nawet po 2 czy 3 tyg wyjsc pozytywny ( tak czytalam) 
L.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po ilu dniach od poprzedniej próby wzielas to 10 tabletek? ja dziś bede miala recepte na arth ale zwykly w piatek wzielam 12szt forte przy czym przy jednej dawce polknelam ze rdzeniem bo nie doczytałam,ze trzeba wypluc jak sie rozpusci..w nocy i rano w sobote reszte i nic... mikro plamka tylko. Dzis bede miala zwykły arth i zamowie tez zestaw z wow.


u mnie podobnie 3dni temu 12sztuk arthfort i nic! teraz mam arth 12tabletek i nie wiem czy dziś brać czy odczekać? wyjmowałyście ten rdzeń ze środka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po ilu dniach od poprzedniej próby wzielas to 10 tabletek? ja dziś bede miala recepte na arth ale zwykly w piatek wzielam 12szt forte przy czym przy jednej dawce polknelam ze rdzeniem bo nie doczytałam,ze trzeba wypluc jak sie rozpusci..w nocy i rano w sobote reszte i nic... mikro plamka tylko. Dzis bede miala zwykły arth i zamowie tez zestaw z wow.


 U mnie sprawa wygladala tak, 2 tyg temu we wtorek bylam u lekarza stwierdzil ciaze, pytalam co zrobic wiec powiedzial o art*** w srode to juz mialam wzielam tak jak kazal 4 razy po 2 tab.polknac! Dostalam krwotak, skrzepy itp, bylam pewna ze sie udalo, w poniedzialek usg i jest pecherzyk,ale pusty lekarz kazal robic badania na beta hcg 2 razy wyniki rosly, w piatek usg widac bylo juz zarodek i bijace serduszko, juz chcialam zrezygnowac ale lekarz powiedzial ze nie ma pewnosci co bedzie z dzieckiem no i wczoraj wzielam to 10 tabl.ale tak jak tu pisza dziewczyny pod jezyk.Nie nastawiam sie ze sie udalo.
L.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie podobnie 3dni temu 12sztuk arthfort i nic! teraz mam arth 12tabletek i nie wiem czy dziś brać czy odczekać? wyjmowałyście ten rdzeń ze środka?


Ja wczoraj 2 razy wyplulam i raz polknelam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie sprawa wygladala tak, 2 tyg temu we wtorek bylam u lekarza stwierdzil ciaze, pytalam co zrobic wiec powiedzial o art*** w srode to juz mialam wzielam tak jak kazal 4 razy po 2 tab.polknac! Dostalam krwotak, skrzepy itp, bylam pewna ze sie udalo, w poniedzialek usg i jest pecherzyk,ale pusty lekarz kazal robic badania na beta hcg 2 razy wyniki rosly, w piatek usg widac bylo juz zarodek i bijace serduszko, juz chcialam zrezygnowac ale lekarz powiedzial ze nie ma pewnosci co bedzie z dzieckiem no i wczoraj wzielam to 10 tabl.ale tak jak tu pisza dziewczyny pod jezyk.Nie nastawiam sie ze sie udalo.
> L.


Bralas zwykly czy forte? ja wyczytalam zeby wyjac rdzen bo tam jest środek ktory obniża dzialanie a szczególnie przy forte jej bardziej skondensowana dawka i czesto przez to nie działa. dlatego teraz zalatwilam zwykly.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralas zwykly czy forte? ja wyczytalam zeby wyjac rdzen bo tam jest środek ktory obniża dzialanie a szczególnie przy forte jej bardziej skondensowana dawka i czesto przez to nie działa. dlatego teraz zalatwilam zwykly.


Bralam forte, czytalam ze ten rdzen ma srodki przeciw bolowe i przeciw skurczom, ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy
L.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno prawda.... nawet na Wow jest napisane żeby lepiej zwykły wziac.  Ten rdzen bardzo łatwo usunąć i bez niego nie pali pod językiem więc łatwo wytrzymać 30min. Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno prawda.... nawet na Wow jest napisane żeby lepiej zwykły wziac.  Ten rdzen bardzo łatwo usunąć i bez niego nie pali pod językiem więc łatwo wytrzymać 30min. Powodzenia!


Probowalam usunac jedna tabletke calkiem rozkruszylam i mi niestety sie nie udalo go wyjac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bez problemu przełamałam na pół i wyjełam środek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mialyscie jakies objawy po tabletkach? Ja mialam straszne dreszcze bylam przywalona 2 koldrami i jeszcze mi zimno bylo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie dreszcze, biegunka, ból brzucha... a krwawienia ani widu ani słychu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie dreszcze, biegunka, ból brzucha... a krwawienia ani widu ani słychu...


Ja za pierwszym razem mialam biegunke, tym razem nic, tylko te dreszcze,bol brzucha znosny i po pierwszej dawce wczoraj pojawilo sie krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć,  mam na sprzedaż sam arthrotec. Wykupiony na recepte. Wiecej info pod  numerem 537960116 ! :-)  jestem pod telefonem całodobowo. Jestem w stanie załatwić  recepte i powysylac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam z apteki    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znacie kogoś kto urodził po tym leku???????????????????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znacie kogoś kto urodził po tym leku???????????????????????


Masz ten sam problem co ja :-( ale mysle ze lepiej to doprowadzic do konca powiedzialysmy A i chyba trzeba powiedziec B  tak bedzie lepiej niz pozniej patrzec jak dziecko cierpi z naszej winy..... Ja bym nie dala rady psychicznie :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja się boje, że wezme teraz drugi raz i znowu nic nie wyjdzie i co wtedy?  nie stać mnie żeby jechac za granice na zabieg...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja się boje, że wezme teraz drugi raz i znowu nic nie wyjdzie i co wtedy?  nie stać mnie żeby jechac za granice na zabieg...


Zostaje jeszcze womenhelp.org. I zestaw z Mifepristone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój lekarz powiedział, że w 4tc ryzyko uszkodzenia płodu jest takie samo jak to, że jestem po 30 i urodze dziecko z zespołem downa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostaje jeszcze womenhelp.org. I zestaw z Mifepristone.


dziewczyny, ten zestaw też nie daje 100% gwarancji, że zabieg się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, ten zestaw też nie daje 100% gwarancji, że zabieg się uda.


A skąd takie wnioski ? Dziele się doświadczeniami po swojej aborcji juz od dwóch lat, czytalam setki akcji dziewczyn z zestawem i nie widziałam nieudanej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nawet na stronie jest napisane żeby w razie nie udanej próby udać się na zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mój lekarz powiedział, że w 4tc ryzyko uszkodzenia płodu jest takie samo jak to, że jestem po 30 i urodze dziecko z zespołem downa...


Zdecydowalas sie urodzic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdecydowalas sie urodzic?


TAK. skoro się nie udało to widocznie "znak"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, około 2 tyg temu zrobiłam drugą próbę z art. za pierwszym razem się nie udało... miałam bóle skrzepy krwawienie 2 dni mocniejsze a później jak przy miesiączce... wszystko się zakończyło robiłam już 2 testy ciążowe tydz po krwawieniu była jedna mooocna kreska druga baaardzo mało widoczna ( dodam że jak robiłam test przed zażyciem  to obie były bardzo mocne , i po pierwszej próbę z art też były dwie krechy) i drugi test tydz temu jedna kreska mocna a drugiej szukałam przy świetle dziennym i znalazłam ledwo widoczną . Wiem pewnie bedziecie pisały idz do lekarza( pójdę w tym tyg ), a może hormony spadają i wszystko się już oczyściło. Martwi mnie  lekki ból  podbrzusza  zawsze tak miałam jak jajeczkowałam czy to możliwe że po poronieniu cykl powraca w tak krótkim czasie ? i to może być  jajeczkowanie dodam że śluz mam też bardzo ciągnący... bez wkładki nie pochodzę... któraś się podzieli swoimi spostrzeżeniami...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TAK. skoro się nie udało to widocznie "znak"


W takim razie bardzo Ci gratuluje :-) To pisz na bierzaco prosze. Zycze zdrowka dla Ciebie i dzieciatka :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TAK. skoro się nie udało to widocznie "znak"


nie pieprz glupot ze to jakis znak zaczelas to skoncz bo urodzisz jakiegos downa albo potwora bez rak i nog i co wtedy  zrobiszz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie pieprz glupot ze to jakis znak zaczelas to skoncz bo urodzisz jakiegos downa albo potwora bez rak i nog i co wtedy  zrobiszz?


zespół downa lub brak rąk i nóg widać na USG nie żyjemy w średniowieczu ja pier.... dziewczyny, chce niech urodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zespół downa lub brak rąk i nóg widać na USG nie żyjemy w średniowieczu ja pier.... dziewczyny, chce niech urodzi.


skoro probowala usunac to chyba nie za bardzo chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może nie przemyślała.  nie wiem nie oceniam.  sama jestem po pierwsze 
j próbie nie udanej i też się biję z myślami co zrobić! przeraża mnie to że znowu się nie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może nie przemyślała.  nie wiem nie oceniam.  sama jestem po pierwsze 
> j próbie nie udanej i też się biję z myślami co zrobić! przeraża mnie to że znowu się nie uda


skoro sie zaczyna cos powinnio sie to doprowadzic do konca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaczynając myślałam że się uda na 100%... i gówno z tego wyszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro sie zaczyna cos powinnio sie to doprowadzic do konca


A co Ci tak zalezy zeby usunela? Nikt Cie o zdanie w tej kwestii nie pytal. Dziewczyna napisala chce urodzic i nam nic do tego, to jej na pewno przemyslana decyzja, kto wie gdyby napisala to pare dni temu bylybysmy dwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co Ci tak zalezy zeby usunela? Nikt Cie o zdanie w tej kwestii nie pytal. Dziewczyna napisala chce urodzic i nam nic do tego, to jej na pewno przemyslana decyzja, kto wie gdyby napisala to pare dni temu bylybysmy dwie.


daruj sobie jesli ktos juz decyduje sie na usuniecie trzeba miec pewnosz ze sie tego chce a nie po nieudanej probie zmieniac zdanie ? i co teraz zrobiz urodzisz jakie s pewwnie chore dziecko i cale zycie bedziez na nie nie patrzec i mylec o tym ze chcialas je usunac tylko ci nie wyszlo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a może zdrowe urodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moim zdaniem do 5 tygodnia szanse sa duze zeby zdrowe dziecko urodzic, zazwyczaj do tego czasu większość kobiet nie wie ze jest w ciazy, pija, pala, czasami leki biora, narkotyki nie swiadomie i jakos większości naszego społeczeństwa nie stanowią dzieci upośledzone...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziecia skad wiesz ze chore sie urodzi? Urodzilas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dajcie jej spokój, widocznie chce urodzić, sama się znaków doszukuje,i problemów, te co chcą usunąć, nawet po trzech nieudanych próbach z arthro zamawiają zestaw i maja problem z głowy, a ona widocznie nie chce i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dajcie jej spokój, widocznie chce urodzić, sama się znaków doszukuje,i problemów, te co chcą usunąć, nawet po trzech nieudanych próbach z arthro zamawiają zestaw i maja problem z głowy, a ona widocznie nie chce i tyle.


Oczywiscie jestem tego samego zdania, to dziewczyny decyzja i nam nic dotego!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy jak ciąża była bardzo wczesna i wystąpiło tylko małe plamienie to powtórzyć znowu serie?  miałam lekkie skórcze i nic poza tym.  Tabletki wzięłam w piątek.  Dziś ból jajników i piersi.  Jestem w ok 4 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiscie jestem tego samego zdania, to dziewczyny decyzja i nam nic dotego!!!


jak kto woli tylko niech nie zapomni za kilka lat poinformowac dzieciaka ze chciala go usunac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrze, że większość z was jest planowana i rodzice was pragneli. masakra jakas.  chce niech rodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak kto woli tylko niech nie zapomni za kilka lat poinformowac dzieciaka ze chciala go usunac


Skad w Tobie tyle goryczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad w Tobie tyle goryczy?


to nie gorycz tylko smutek nad glupota niektorych ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak kto woli tylko niech nie zapomni za kilka lat poinformowac dzieciaka ze chciala go usunac


tak ci rodzice powiedzieli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak ci rodzice powiedzieli?


mi nie ale ona powinna powiedziec za pare lat co chciala zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy jak ciąża była bardzo wczesna i wystąpiło tylko małe plamienie to powtórzyć znowu serie?  miałam lekkie skórcze i nic poza tym.  Tabletki wzięłam w piątek.  Dziś ból jajników i piersi.  Jestem w ok 4 tygodniu


Idz do lekarza na usg, lub zrob badanie krwi beta hcg i po dwoch dniach powtorz badanie ( koszt jednego ok 45 zl) jesli wynik spada to udalo sie za pierwszym razem, ale cos mi sie wydaje ze sie nie udalo :-( Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powinna tylko i wyłącznie kochać i wychować dziecko na porządnego człowieka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idz do lekarza na usg, lub zrob badanie krwi beta hcg i po dwoch dniach powtorz badanie ( koszt jednego ok 45 zl) jesli wynik spada to udalo sie za pierwszym razem, ale cos mi sie wydaje ze sie nie udalo :-( Pozdrawiam


najlepiej odczekać kilka dni u niektórych krwawienie pojawia się nawet kilka dni po.  ja bym zrobiła hcg i w razie czego powtórzyła serię w piątek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi nie ale ona powinna powiedziec za pare lat co chciala zrobic


Dajcie juz spokoj!!! To nie wasza sprawa czy urodzi czy nie!!!! Czy powinna powiedziec czy tez nie!!!! Zajmijcie sie swoimi sprawami, bo dziewczyna nie pytala co o tym myslimy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dajcie juz spokoj!!! To nie wasza sprawa czy urodzi czy nie!!!! Czy powinna powiedziec czy tez nie!!!! Zajmijcie sie swoimi sprawami, bo dziewczyna nie pytala co o tym myslimy!


niech wie ze jest glupia i nieodpowiedzialna probowala usunac ciaze a teraz jednak chce urodzic nie wiadomo jak uszkodzila plod i przez nia te dziecko bedzie chore

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niech wie ze jest glupia i nieodpowiedzialna probowala usunac ciaze a teraz jednak chce urodzic nie wiadomo jak uszkodzila plod i przez nia te dziecko bedzie chore


Nie znamy sytuacji, dlaczego chciala usunac, ja bylam w wielkim szoku i w akcie desperacji zdecydowalam sie na to, udalo sie ale po wszystkim mysle ze dalabym rade urodzic i wychowac. A co do tego czy bedzie chore nie ma pewnosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie znamy sytuacji, dlaczego chciala usunac, ja bylam w wielkim szoku i w akcie desperacji zdecydowalam sie na to, udalo sie ale po wszystkim mysle ze dalabym rade urodzic i wychowac. A co do tego czy bedzie chore nie ma pewnosci.


prawie na pewno bedzie chore a jesli nie byla zdecydowana usunac nie powinna sie w ogole za to brac najpierw trzeba pomyslec zanim sie cos zacznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie znamy sytuacji, dlaczego chciala usunac, ja bylam w wielkim szoku i w akcie desperacji zdecydowalam sie na to, udalo sie ale po wszystkim mysle ze dalabym rade urodzic i wychowac. A co do tego czy bedzie chore nie ma pewnosci.


dokładnie nie jest napisane że ten lek uszkadza płód na sto procent tylko, że przede wszystkim może wywołać skurcze, poronienie i przyczynić się do powstania jakis wad ale to tylko przypuszczenia.  Tak samo jak to że skurcze wywołuje ale nie u wszystkich.  Wiec może zadzialac ale nie musi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama będąc ze mną w ciąży miała trzy razy prześwietlenie RTG bo nie wiedziała i potem kazali jej usunąć bo byli pewni, że dziecko urodzi się chore.  Jak widać wszystko ze mną ok.... różnie w życiu bywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak myślicie gdy za pierwszym razem arth nie zadziałał czekać na paczke od wow czy powtórzyć drugi raz arth zanim paczka dotrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak myślicie gdy za pierwszym razem arth nie zadziałał czekać na paczke od wow czy powtórzyć drugi raz arth zanim paczka dotrze?


lepiej poczekac na paczke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też jestem po nie udanej próbie z arth. forte.  Dziś opłaciłam przesyłkę z Womenonweb.  Mam też wykupiony zwykły arth.  Odczekam do czwartku i spróbuję znowu a jak się nie uda to mam nadzieje, ze zestaw z wow pomoże! fatalnie sie czuje, w piątek brałam tabletki dziś mam ból na dole brzucha taki że szok... ale krwawienie nie wystąpiło.  M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja mama będąc ze mną w ciąży miała trzy razy prześwietlenie RTG bo nie wiedziała i potem kazali jej usunąć bo byli pewni, że dziecko urodzi się chore.  Jak widać wszystko ze mną ok.... różnie w życiu bywa.


Jeśli ciąża nadal rozwija się po zastosowaniu Misoprostolu, wzrasta ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z wadami płodowymi. 
Statystycznie ryzyko jest nadal małe - mniej niż 1 na 1000. Ryzyko to jest mniejsze niż ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z Zespołem Downa. 
Kobietom, których ciąża rozwija się po dokonaniu medycznej aborcji, doradzamy przerwanie ciąży za pomocą aborcji medycznej lub chirurgicznej, aby w ten sposób wyeliminować ryzyko wad płodowych.

Więcej naukowych informacji:
Badania sugerują, że płód, narażony na działanie jedynie Mifepristone i który nie został potem usunięty, rozwija się normalnie. 26 Zastosowanie Misoprostolu może jednak doprowadzić do wad czaszki i deformacji kończyn, zwanych Zespołem Mobiusa. 59 
Jednak ryzyko urodzenia chorego dziecka na skutek użycia Misoprostolu jest wciąz niewielkie i trudne do oszacowania. 47

Dla porównania - ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z Zespołem Downa szacuje się na 1/1300 w przypadku 25 letniej kobiety, ale w wieku 35 lat ryzyko wzrasta już do 1/365. 52 Jedynie płody tych kobiet ciężarnych, które mają więcej niż 35, są badane w kierunku wykrycia Zespołu Downa, a akceptowane ryzyko wystąpienia Zespołu Downa jest niższe niż 1/365. Takie ryzyko jest więc o wiele wyższe niż ryzyko Zespołu Mobiusa na skutek przyjęcia Misoprostolu (mniej niż 1/1000).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w czwartek krwawilam z 3 skrzepami w piatek male plamienie w sobote nic sie nie dzialo w czoraj krwawienie nie duze i bol w krzyzu dzisiaj tak samo wiec kiedy moze dojsc do poronienia dlugo jeszcze moge czekac na poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w czwartek krwawilam z 3 skrzepami w piatek male plamienie w sobote nic sie nie dzialo w czoraj krwawienie nie duze i bol w krzyzu dzisiaj tak samo wiec kiedy moze dojsc do poronienia dlugo jeszcze moge czekac na poronienie


zrob badanie krwi hcg i usg.  czasami krwawienie i skrzepy wcale nie musza byc dowodem na to, ze doszlo do poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem ze jeszcze nie poronilam bo wiem jak to wyglada i jaki to bol i wszystkie dolegliwosci zwiazane z ciaza szybko mijaja ale to bylo samo istne poronienie a teraz to bralam arthrotec i wiem ze nie poronilam tak jak pisalam w czwartek bylo tylko 3skrzepy a w sobote juz nie krwawilam a od wczoraj srednie krwawienie nie mocne i bole w krzyzu i nie wiem czy mam czekac kiedy poronie czy mam zamowic kolejny arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . czy miała któraś z was takie objawy a mainowicie dostałam okres jak w zegarku w terminie miałam straszne 1 dnia miałam starszne bóle wrecz nie do wytrzymania. krawiłam potem wyleciały skrzepy na drugi dzien krwi coraz mniej chwili jak by krwotok i trawało to 3 dni potem cisza :/
 byłam u gin tydzien przed tą spodziewaną miesiączka i stwierdził że jestem przed okresem . Lecz okres był jaki był
teraz po tyg tej dziewnej miesiączki mam nadal dziwne uczucie że piersi są nabrzmiałe i brązowe skrzepy :/ czy to mogą być objawy ciąży ?? Proszę kogoś o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli ciąża nadal rozwija się po zastosowaniu Misoprostolu, wzrasta ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z wadami płodowymi. 
> Statystycznie ryzyko jest nadal małe - mniej niż 1 na 1000. Ryzyko to jest mniejsze niż ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z Zespołem Downa. 
> Kobietom, których ciąża rozwija się po dokonaniu medycznej aborcji, doradzamy przerwanie ciąży za pomocą aborcji medycznej lub chirurgicznej, aby w ten sposób wyeliminować ryzyko wad płodowych.
> 
> Więcej naukowych informacji:
> Badania sugerują, że płód, narażony na działanie jedynie Mifepristone i który nie został potem usunięty, rozwija się normalnie. 26 Zastosowanie Misoprostolu może jednak doprowadzić do wad czaszki i deformacji kończyn, zwanych Zespołem Mobiusa. 59 
> Jednak ryzyko urodzenia chorego dziecka na skutek użycia Misoprostolu jest wciąz niewielkie i trudne do oszacowania. 47
> 
> Dla porównania - ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z Zespołem Downa szacuje się na 1/1300 w przypadku 25 letniej kobiety, ale w wieku 35 lat ryzyko wzrasta już do 1/365. 52 Jedynie płody tych kobiet ciężarnych, które mają więcej niż 35, są badane w kierunku wykrycia Zespołu Downa, a akceptowane ryzyko wystąpienia Zespołu Downa jest niższe niż 1/365. Takie ryzyko jest więc o wiele wyższe niż ryzyko Zespołu Mobiusa na skutek przyjęcia Misoprostolu (mniej niż 1/1000).



skad masz te informacje? wszedzie szukalam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie tabletek z apteki. Płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości. Możliwość rozmowy przez tel.    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skad masz te informacje? wszedzie szukalam..


z womenonwaves

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 16 tabletek 
1 szt - 10 zł 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TAK. skoro się nie udało to widocznie "znak"


ja też zdecydowałam urodzić mam nadzieję że nasze dzieciaki będą zdrowe wierze w to bardzo

----------


## Luka10

kto ma do sprzedania zestaw z wow ?? Cena??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też zdecydowałam urodzić mam nadzieję że nasze dzieciaki będą zdrowe wierze w to bardzo


watpliwe ze beda zdrowe. zreszta jak ty spojrzysz na tego dzieciaka z mysla ze prawie go zabilas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kto ma do sprzedania zestaw z wow ?? Cena??


ja mam 400 zl

----------


## Luka10

możesz mi wysłać zdjęcia na e-mail kojotpoint@amorki.pl ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> watpliwe ze beda zdrowe. zreszta jak ty spojrzysz na tego dzieciaka z mysla ze prawie go zabilas?


rzadko do 5 tygodnia dochodzi do uszkodzenia

----------


## Luka10

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;98460]ja mam 400 zl[/QUOT

prześlesz zdjęcia czy już nie aktualne ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej moja druga z art chyba się udała, dwa tyg temu zażyłam art. krwawienie 2 dni mocniejsze później jak przy miesiączce , skrzepy, bóle do przeżycia... co tydz robiony test w pierwszym tyg jedna blada kreska później baaardzo mało widoczna pod światłem dziennym, a dziś jedna mocna krecha, czyli chyba się udało dodam, że był to 7 tydz... panuję wizytę u gin. dla pewności żeby potwierdził czy wszystko jest Ok...

----------


## Luka10

kto ma możliwość załatwienia recepty na Arthrotec albo samych tabletek w rozsądnej cenie????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też zdecydowałam urodzić mam nadzieję że nasze dzieciaki będą zdrowe wierze w to bardzo


Dziewczyny nie przejmujcie sie tymi glupimi komentarzami!!! Nikt tej Pani o zdanie nie pytal!! Jesli jest taka Wasza decyzja to nikt nie powinien sie wpieprzac! Ja tez goraco wierze ze dzieciaczki beda ZDROWE!! Mam prosbe informujcie jak Wasze maluszki :-) pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, załatwiajcie sobie recepty od lekarza...Słuchajcie nie dość,że w necie oszuści to jeszcze zboczeńcy!! tydzień temu napisałam do faceta jaka cena arth,odpisał. Ale stwierdziłam,że lepiej załatwić z pewnego źródła (apteka) więc nic mu nie odp. Wczoraj dostaje maila uwaga cytuję "Dam Ci te tabletki jak prześpisz się ze mną bez gumy". Ręce mi opadły...co za ludzie!! nie dość,że niektórzy wysyłają jakieś placebo albo wit C to teraz jeszcze szukają potencjalnych ciężarnych,które się z nimi prześpią. Dramat!! 
M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś przelałam też pieniądze na WOW, mam nadzieję że paczka szybko dotrze.
M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jest moze ktos z Poznania, kto moze odsprzedac art****??



Napisz na pomocna.dlon.2015@gmail.com   jestem z Poznania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ha ha masz wybór! Jednak chyba niektórzy dalej próbują narzucać swoje zdanie! Krzyczycie ze macie prawo do aborcji ale jak ktoś chce urodzić to od razu hejt. Dziewczyny zdecydowały się urodzić i mają takie prawo! Przestańcie się czepiać. Ja im życzę powodzenia i zdrowia. A tak w ogóle co to was obchodzi czy powiedzą dzieciom że chciały usunąć? Ciekawa jestem jak wy postąpicie. Może kiedyś będziecie mieć dzieci albo juz je macie i co powiecie tym dzieciom ze to co miało być ich rodzeństwem spuściłyście w kiblu? No co powiecie? Nie jestem przeciw aborcji ale przeciw gockie tak!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ha ha masz wybór! Jednak chyba niektórzy dalej próbują narzucać swoje zdanie! Krzyczycie ze macie prawo do aborcji ale jak ktoś chce urodzić to od razu hejt. Dziewczyny zdecydowały się urodzić i mają takie prawo! Przestańcie się czepiać. Ja im życzę powodzenia i zdrowia. A tak w ogóle co to was obchodzi czy powiedzą dzieciom że chciały usunąć? Ciekawa jestem jak wy postąpicie. Może kiedyś będziecie mieć dzieci albo juz je macie i co powiecie tym dzieciom ze to co miało być ich rodzeństwem spuściłyście w kiblu? No co powiecie? Nie jestem przeciw aborcji ale przeciw głupocie tak!


 głupocie miało być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam tak jak w temacie napisałam mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie leku.Wysyłka za pobraniem i możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.Cena 200zł+ koszt wysyłki. Mój mail : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ha ha masz wybór! Jednak chyba niektórzy dalej próbują narzucać swoje zdanie! Krzyczycie ze macie prawo do aborcji ale jak ktoś chce urodzić to od razu hejt. Dziewczyny zdecydowały się urodzić i mają takie prawo! Przestańcie się czepiać. Ja im życzę powodzenia i zdrowia. A tak w ogóle co to was obchodzi czy powiedzą dzieciom że chciały usunąć? Ciekawa jestem jak wy postąpicie. Może kiedyś będziecie mieć dzieci albo juz je macie i co powiecie tym dzieciom ze to co miało być ich rodzeństwem spuściłyście w kiblu? No co powiecie? Nie jestem przeciw aborcji ale przeciw gockie tak!


popieram!! ciekawe czy ta aktywistka opowie swoim dzieciakom w przyszłości, że pozbawiła ich rodzeństwa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ha ha masz wybór! Jednak chyba niektórzy dalej próbują narzucać swoje zdanie! Krzyczycie ze macie prawo do aborcji ale jak ktoś chce urodzić to od razu hejt. Dziewczyny zdecydowały się urodzić i mają takie prawo! Przestańcie się czepiać. Ja im życzę powodzenia i zdrowia. A tak w ogóle co to was obchodzi czy powiedzą dzieciom że chciały usunąć? Ciekawa jestem jak wy postąpicie. Może kiedyś będziecie mieć dzieci albo juz je macie i co powiecie tym dzieciom ze to co miało być ich rodzeństwem spuściłyście w kiblu? No co powiecie? Nie jestem przeciw aborcji ale przeciw gockie tak!


Dokladnie tak!!! Od wczoraj prowadzilam dyskusje z tak kobiet!!!! nie wiem o co jej tak zalezy na tym aby dokonywac aborcji, moze sprzedaje tu tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokladnie tak!!! Od wczoraj prowadzilam dyskusje z tak kobiet!!!! nie wiem o co jej tak zalezy na tym aby dokonywac aborcji, moze sprzedaje tu tabletki?


dostałam dzis mail od womenonweb i tam jest wyraźnie napisane, że po zażyciu ich zestawu gdy ciąża się utrzyma ISTNIEJE RYZYKO uszkodzenia płodu a nie, że na 100% urodzi się chore.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dostałam dzis mail od womenonweb i tam jest wyraźnie napisane, że po zażyciu ich zestawu gdy ciąża się utrzyma ISTNIEJE RYZYKO uszkodzenia płodu a nie, że na 100% urodzi się chore.


I o to mi wlasnie chodzi, nie jest napisane ze to pewne i wierze ze te dzieciaczki urodza sie zdrowe :-) wiem ze nie jestem sama z bijacymi sie myslami po zazyciu arth, (tylko podjelam inna decyzje) tylko dlatego ze nie znalazlam zadnych informacji na ten temat :-( i tez wlasnie dlatego prosze dziewczyny o wiadomosci jak ich dzieciatka sie maja, mi juz to nic nie da, ale wiem ze nie jednej dziewczynie to na pewno pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> watpliwe ze beda zdrowe. zreszta jak ty spojrzysz na tego dzieciaka z mysla ze prawie go zabilas?


nie, ze przez moja nie przemyslana decyzje moglabym takie cudenko stracic  :Smile:  goraco pozdrawiam autorke  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;98509]nie, ze przez moja nie przemyslana decyzje moglabym takie cudenko stracic  :Smile:  goraco pozdrawiam autorke  :Smile: [/QUOT

i widzisz jaka jestes glupia? nie przemyslisz nic i bierzesz sie za aborcje a potem zmieniasz zdanie zal mi cie a jak dzieciak bezie chory to bedzie to tylko twoja wina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie, ze przez moja nie przemyslana decyzje moglabym takie cudenko stracic  goraco pozdrawiam autorke


hahhaha teraaz to ,cudenko'
a jeszcze nieawno chcialas te .cudenko' spuscic w kiblu
masz cos z glowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie, długo czekałyście na zestaw z Womenonweb? czy jest skuteczny? na mnie arth za pierwszym razem nie zadziałał... teraz nie wiem czy spróbować zanim przyjdzie zestaw drugi raz czy się wstrzymać.  Ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji? Proszę o radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie, długo czekałyście na zestaw z Womenonweb? czy jest skuteczny? na mnie arth za pierwszym razem nie zadziałał... teraz nie wiem czy spróbować zanim przyjdzie zestaw drugi raz czy się wstrzymać.  Ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji? Proszę o radę.


Ja miesiac temu bralam tabletki z zestawu. Bylam w 5 tc i zadzialal za pierwszym razem, a caly zabieg byl niemalze bezbolesny. Tyle, ze ja odkupilam zestaw od dziewczyny z tego forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie, długo czekałyście na zestaw z Womenonweb? czy jest skuteczny? na mnie arth za pierwszym razem nie zadziałał... teraz nie wiem czy spróbować zanim przyjdzie zestaw drugi raz czy się wstrzymać.  Ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji? Proszę o radę.


Mialam ten sam problem, sprobowalam drugi raz i dzis ide do lekarza sprawdzic czy sie udalo,  wrazie jak sie nie uda to jest jeszcze zestaw mam nadzieje ze w drodze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam ten sam problem, sprobowalam drugi raz i dzis ide do lekarza sprawdzic czy sie udalo,  wrazie jak sie nie uda to jest jeszcze zestaw mam nadzieje ze w drodze


daj znać czy sie udało.  i w ktorym tyg bylas jak probowalad pierwszy raz? ile odczekalas do drugiej próby?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie przejmujcie sie tymi glupimi komentarzami!!! Nikt tej Pani o zdanie nie pytal!! Jesli jest taka Wasza decyzja to nikt nie powinien sie wpieprzac! Ja tez goraco wierze ze dzieciaczki beda ZDROWE!! Mam prosbe informujcie jak Wasze maluszki :-) pozdrawiam


dzisiaj byłam na usg 10 tydzień i jest wszystko ok widać było nóżki rączki bijące serduszko :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;98513]hahhaha teraaz to ,cudenko'
a jeszcze nieawno chcialas te .cudenko' spuscic w kiblu
masz cos z glowa[/QUOc


skąd tyle w tobie takiej zawiści?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj byłam na usg 10 tydzień i jest wszystko ok widać było nóżki rączki bijące serduszko


idiotka
bachor na pewno bedzie chory skoro to 10 tyddzien a ty go probowalas usunac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> idiotka
> bachor na pewno bedzie chory skoro to 10 tyddzien a ty go probowalas usunac



jakbyś czytała ze zrozumieniem wszystkie teksty to byś wiedziała że próbowałam w 4 tygodniu.
ja ciebie nie obrażam i też tego oczekuje w zamian ty masz chyba ze sobą jakiś problem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakbyś czytała ze zrozumieniem wszystkie teksty to byś wiedziała że próbowałam w 4 tygodniu.
> ja ciebie nie obrażam i też tego oczekuje w zamian ty masz chyba ze sobą jakiś problem.


ja mam problem? ciekawe
nie ja probuje usuwac ciaze a potem chce rodzic prawdopoobnie chore dziecko
powinni ci je od razu odebrac jak ty co chwile zmieniasz zdanie raz chcesz raz nie jak sie urodzi to tez pewnie zmienisz zdanie ze jednak go nie chcesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam problem? ciekawe
> nie ja probuje usuwac ciaze a potem chce rodzic prawdopoobnie chore dziecko
> powinni ci je od razu odebrac jak ty co chwile zmieniasz zdanie raz chcesz raz nie jak sie urodzi to tez pewnie zmienisz zdanie ze jednak go nie chcesz


dlaczego ci tak zależy aby jednak ciażę usuwać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlaczego ci tak zależy aby jednak ciażę usuwać?


mi na niczym nie zalezy tylko jak ktos probuje  usuwac a potem sie wycofuje jest nieodpowiedzialny i nie bierze po uwage ze przez swoja wlasna glupote urodzi chore dziecko. po co w takim razie probowala usuwac jak chce urodzic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi na niczym nie zalezy tylko jak ktos probuje  usuwac a potem sie wycofuje jest nieodpowiedzialny i nie bierze po uwage ze przez swoja wlasna glupote urodzi chore dziecko. po co w takim razie probowala usuwac jak chce urodzic.


 masakra a co może w przypływie chwili i emocji chciała usunąć a potem ochłonęła i zdecydowała że da rade? A ty czego tu szczekasz? Co usunelas i teraz żal? Trudno żyj dalej. Z resztą określasz tu dziecko "bachorem" wiec lepiej że taka wredna baba jak ty "bachora" mieć nie będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kto ma możliwość załatwienia recepty na Arthrotec albo samych tabletek w rozsądnej cenie????



witam sprzedam nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie, długo czekałyście na zestaw z Womenonweb? czy jest skuteczny? na mnie arth za pierwszym razem nie zadziałał... teraz nie wiem czy spróbować zanim przyjdzie zestaw drugi raz czy się wstrzymać.  Ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji? Proszę o radę.


witam ja bym spróbowała z art jeszcze raz mi sie udało własnie za 2 razem,a zestaw z wow kosztuje drożej i zawsze możesz odsprzedać,jak ci juz nie będzie potrzebny,może akurat sie uda,a i zestaw z wow może nawet iść 2 tygodnie,.pozdrawiam i życzę udanego zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> idiotka
> bachor na pewno bedzie chory skoro to 10 tyddzien a ty go probowalas usunac


to ty jesteś pojebana kobieto,ja próbowałam 2 razy usunąć i szłam na usg było dobrze a teraz mam zdrową  roczną córeczkę pozdrawiam,także bez steru kobiety,nie słuchajcie tej idiotki,a może ty urodziłaś chore dziecko skoro taka jestes pewna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj byłam na usg 10 tydzień i jest wszystko ok widać było nóżki rączki bijące serduszko


Ciesze sie, bedzie dobrze :-) informuj :-) a tymi glupimi komentarzami sie nie przejmuj, kobieta ma problem sama ze soba :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> daj znać czy sie udało.  i w ktorym tyg bylas jak probowalad pierwszy raz? ile odczekalas do drugiej próby?


Bylam na usg, nic nie pokazalo, jestem po drugiej probie mialam tylko 10 tabletek, Pierwsze podejscie mialam 2 tyg. temu we wtorek wtorek, druga teraz w sobote. Za pierwszym razem bylam w 5 teraz prawie 7 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylam na usg, nic nie pokazalo, jestem po drugiej probie mialam tylko 10 tabletek, Pierwsze podejscie mialam 2 tyg. temu we wtorek wtorek, druga teraz w sobote. Za pierwszym razem bylam w 5 teraz prawie 7 tydzien


ja jutro ide na usg, za pierwszym razem mysle ze sie nie udalo ale musze sprawdzic.  Czekam na zestaw z wow mam tez w domu cale opakowanie arth... chyba w weekend spróbuje znowu.  M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jutro ide na usg, za pierwszym razem mysle ze sie nie udalo ale musze sprawdzic.  Czekam na zestaw z wow mam tez w domu cale opakowanie arth... chyba w weekend spróbuje znowu.  M


Ja bylam pewna ze sie udalo za pierwszym razem, mialam maly krwotok, skrzepy itp teraz lekkie krwawienie i delikatny bol brzucha, bylam pewna ze ze i tym razem nic z tego, ale sie udalo. Zycze powodzenia L.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> idiotka
> bachor na pewno bedzie chory skoro to 10 tyddzien a ty go probowalas usunac



Zrob tak, wsadz glowe do kibla spocz wode to może ochloniesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrob tak, wsadz glowe do kibla spocz wode to może ochloniesz


Tak czytam wasze posty i się zastanawiam czemu to babsko nie zajmie się swoimi sprawami?! Babsztylu masz rodzinę, dom może znajomych, swoje życie to zajmij się nim,...nie wpierdalaj się nie swoje sprawy szalona społecznico bo nie wiem czy rozumiesz, ale ten temat na forum dotyczy artrothecu i porad na temat zażywania go więc jak masz problem chcesz się wykazać to jest taki program na TVN jak Rozmowy w toku tam się mozesz wykazać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak czytam wasze posty i się zastanawiam czemu to babsko nie zajmie się swoimi sprawami?! Babsztylu masz rodzinę, dom może znajomych, swoje życie to zajmij się nim,...nie wpierdalaj się nie swoje sprawy szalona społecznico bo nie wiem czy rozumiesz, ale ten temat na forum dotyczy artrothecu i porad na temat zażywania go więc jak masz problem chcesz się wykazać to jest taki program na TVN jak Rozmowy w toku tam się mozesz wykazać


Sama sie zastanawiam nad tym, dlaczego jej tak zalezy zeby zdolowac kobiety, ktore zmienily zdanie? Ktore zdecydowaly sie urodzic? Czy moze sama zmienila zdanie ale bylo za pozno? Przeciez nie ma ludzi nieomylnych, nasze prawo do zmiany decyzji!! I nikomu nic do tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, proszę o opinie o panu, który sprzedaje tabletki poronne o nr 508426708.
Któraś u niego zamawiała ?
Pilnie potrzebuje pomocy ...

Gdzie kupic althrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, proszę o opinie o panu, który sprzedaje tabletki poronne o nr 508426708.
> Któraś u niego zamawiała ?
> Pilnie potrzebuje pomocy ...
> 
> Gdzie kupic althrotec ?


najlepiej załatwić receptę i w aptece...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niestety większość Panów na tym forum to oszuści. Najlepiej poprosić o zdjęcia, potem wrzucić je w google szukanie obrazem czy nie skopiowane od kogoś i jak przesyłka to z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, proszę o opinie o panu, który sprzedaje tabletki poronne o nr 508426708.
> Któraś u niego zamawiała ?
> Pilnie potrzebuje pomocy ...
> 
> Gdzie kupic althrotec ?


Powinnaś zamówić od niego skro nie chcę ci się przeczytać opinii  o nim, a jest tu ich pełna nawet na co 2 stronie. Wpłać mu jeszcze za jego witaminy kasę na konto aby szybciej mógł cieszyć się twoimi pieniędzmi. Potem napisz co ci wysłał i jak poszło  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy ginekolog wypisze recepte na alt ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każdy ginekolog wypisze recepte na alt ?



Ginekolog nie wypisze wcale, moze lekarz domowy? Zalatw tu sobie recepte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinnaś zamówić od niego skro nie chcę ci się przeczytać opinii  o nim, a jest tu ich pełna nawet na co 2 stronie. Wpłać mu jeszcze za jego witaminy kasę na konto aby szybciej mógł cieszyć się twoimi pieniędzmi. Potem napisz co ci wysłał i jak poszło


Po co sarkazm? Nie srarczy napisac " jest dużo zlych opini o nim, nie polecam"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja miałam receptę od dermatologa... nawet dentysta może Ci receptę wypisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co sarkazm? Nie srarczy napisac " jest dużo zlych opini o nim, nie polecam"


Może dlatego, że jak się wchodzi na jakieś forum to wypadałoby co nie co przeczytać, a może dlatego bo jest tu mnóstwo osób które się ogłaszają a ty pytasz się o największego oszusta w całym internecie więc nie wiem czy to wynik lenistwa i tego że nie chciało ci się czytać kilka stron wstecz czy jakaś prowokacja czy cholera wie co...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to prawda że jest to lek na stawy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierw trzeba bydz pewnym na 100% ze chce sie usunac ciaze anie pierw robic glupote a pozniej zmieniac zdanie i myslec czy dziecko bedzie kaleka a jak urodzi sie kaleka to bedziecie patrzec na swoja glupote co same zrobiliscie swojemu dziecku ktore musi cierpiec nie jestem przeciwna aborcji ale trzeba bydz pewnym i do konca przemyslec co chcecie zrobic anie pozniej plakac ze urodzilo sie chore sama jestem po poronieniu ale nie mam zadnych wyzutow od poczatku wiedzialam ze dziecko to nie dlamnie i ze chce to zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co mam powiedzieć lekarzowi rodzinnemu ? 
przyznac sie ze jestem w ciazy ? 
pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Razem z chlopakiem nie jestetśmy w stanie zaopiekować sie tym dzieckiem, chociaż jesteśmy dłuższy czas razem.
Mówiliście swoim lekarzom że potrzebujecie konkretnie tego leku ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może dlatego, że jak się wchodzi na jakieś forum to wypadałoby co nie co przeczytać, a może dlatego bo jest tu mnóstwo osób które się ogłaszają a ty pytasz się o największego oszusta w całym internecie więc nie wiem czy to wynik lenistwa i tego że nie chciało ci się czytać kilka stron wstecz czy jakaś prowokacja czy cholera wie co...


To jest forum, kobiety ciagle tu pytaja o to samo skoro Ciebie to denerwuje nie odpisuj wcale, lub zmien forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to lek na stawy i na wrzody żołądka.  Obawiam się, że jak powiesz że jesteś w ciąży to nikt Ci nie wypisze.  Ja miałam od znajomego lekarza i powiem Ci, że wzielam 20tabl i nie zadziałało... zamów zestaw z Womenonweb, to pewna strona tyle, że trzeba czekać dwa tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

opłaciłam wczoraj, dziś dostałam mail z numerem przesyłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzielam tylko 4tabletki arthotecu bo tyle tylko mialam i pomoglo musialam czekac 8dni na poronienie a

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spotkałam sie z tym ze z tej stronki nie docieraja zamowione "leki"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w tamtym roku były problemy teraz dochódzą paczki ale nie do wszystkich województw, na stronie jest napisane gdzie NIE wysyłają, poczytaj sobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spotkałam sie z tym ze z tej stronki nie docieraja zamowione "leki"


To jest najbardziej bezpieczne zrodlo, z ktorego mozna dostac tabletki poronne korzystajac z intetnetu. Musisz jednak zamowic zestaw do nezpuecznego wojewodztwa, wtedy dotra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

działanie Arth to 70-90%,zestaw z Womenonweb 98% bo zawiera Ru... i jeszcze jeśli załatwisz arth to zwykły weź a nie forte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jaka jest cena zestawu z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaka jest cena zestawu z wow?


70 €, ale mozesz poprosic o zmniejszenie darowizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamawiaj dziś, nie trać czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez jestem tego zdania. Czym szybciej tym lepiej. A zestaw to duzo skuteczniejszy srodek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wypelnilam juz formularz, ale jak im przelac w innej walucie niz zlotówki ? Ktoras z was zamawiala juz wow i czy bylo to skuteczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja robilam przez konto online normalnie przelew zagraniczn

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypelnilam juz formularz, ale jak im przelac w innej walucie niz zlotówki ? Ktoras z was zamawiala juz wow i czy bylo to skuteczne?


Mi zestaw pomogl przy pierwszej probie. Dlatego uwazam, ze lepiej nie probowac z art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypelnilam juz formularz, ale jak im przelac w innej walucie niz zlotówki ? Ktoras z was zamawiala juz wow i czy bylo to skuteczne?


Ja usunelam zestawem z WOW w 14tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja usunelam zestawem z WOW w 14tc


długo czekałaś na zestaw? jak zniosłaś zabieg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> długo czekałaś na zestaw? jak zniosłaś zabieg?


11 dni. A zabieg, jak zabieg. Do przeżycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> długo czekałaś na zestaw? jak zniosłaś zabieg?


Ja jestem ze świętokrzyskiego i po 6 dniach paczke miałam w domu. Tez usunęłam w 14 tygodniu, po wcześniejszym nieudanym zabiegu arthrotekiem. Mimo późnego zażycia tabletek z WOW, nie miałam silniejszych boli niż miesiączkowe. Wszystko działo sie w nocy, silne dreszcze nie dawały mi spać przez jakiś czas, miałam też mdłości. 
Jestem 12 dni po zabiegu i wszystko wydaje sie być ok, łyżeczkowania nie miałam. Za kilka dni wybiorę sie na usg kontrolne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja usunęlam z zestawem z wow w 15 tyg. Wczesniej tylko nieudane proby.. bol jak bol ... gorzej psychiczny. ale jak tego chcesz to nie zalujesz. Widoku nie zapomnisz nigdy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja usunęlam z zestawem z wow w 15 tyg. Wczesniej tylko nieudane proby.. bol jak bol ... gorzej psychiczny. ale jak tego chcesz to nie zalujesz. Widoku nie zapomnisz nigdy...


skąd wiesz, że nigdy? wróć tu za 50 lat i powtórz te słowa. Ja jestem dwa lata po aborcji w 14 tc i obraz w pamięci praktycznie się zatarł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Razem z chlopakiem nie jestetśmy w stanie zaopiekować sie tym dzieckiem, chociaż jesteśmy dłuższy czas razem.
> Mówiliście swoim lekarzom że potrzebujecie konkretnie tego leku ?


Sprzedam art w rozsądnej cenie,z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości,mogę również wysłać zdjęcie z datą i godziną,że posiadam tabletki,jak Jesteś zainteresowana napisz nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile czasu trwa poronienie mam bole pod brzusza raczej skurcze to sa raz silniejsze raz slabsze jest twardy i bol tez w krzyzu krwawie normalnie nie za mocno normalnie ile to moze trwac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile czasu trwa poronienie mam bole pod brzusza raczej skurcze to sa raz silniejsze raz slabsze jest twardy i bol tez w krzyzu krwawie normalnie nie za mocno normalnie ile to moze trwac


Ciezko okreslic. Kazda kobieta przechodzi przez to w indywidualny sposob. Krwawienie u mnie utrzymywalo sie przez ponad tydzien. Jednakze ja uzylam zestawu wiec do poronienia doszlo szybko, po trzech godzinach. Po arthrotecu moze sie to przedluzyc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje arthrotec ktoś cos pomoże najchętniej dolny Śląsk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje arthrotec ktoś cos pomoże najchętniej dolny Śląsk


 sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje arthrotec ktoś cos pomoże najchętniej dolny Śląsk


Jak jesteś jeszcze zainteresowana sluże pomocą nowa26@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jesteś jeszcze zainteresowana sluże pomocą nowa26@interia.pl.


za 250 zł to sobie mozesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytam to forum od jakiegos czasu-wyjasnie po co.Trzy lata temu zaszlam w ciaze spadla jak grom z nieba na mnie nie spodziewalam sie tego.Pierwsza mysl usune-nie damy rady.Lekarz mowi 4tc jest wystarczajacy za leki dalam 1200 nic zero reakcji,nastepny zestaw 2000zl nic kilka skurczow dreszcze tyle-okazalo sie moje drogie panie ze dopiero ok 6-7tc najlepiej podejmowac taka probe poniewaz w 4tc i wczesniej to nie ma prawa zadzialac bo zarodek ma zbyt mala mase aby lek zadzialal.Urodzilam syna mimo wszystko balam sie jak cholera urodzil sie o czasie wazac 4kg zdrowy i piekny.A dlaczego forum czytam bo znow zaszlam ale teraz to juz wyjscia nie mialam trzecie dziecko nie wchodzi w gre.Brak perspektyw.Chce niekturym podziekowac zacrady slowo wsparcia moj maz umyl recr od prpblemu jest za granica przyjechal po wszystkim i malo go to obchodzilo jak wszystko przebiego.Ale wracajac do niektorych tu na forum ktore maja tyle do gadania do radzenia a tak naprawde to gowno wiedza pierdoly pisza i tylko te biedne dziewczyny stesuja-kochane to wasze ciala wasza decyzja,latwa ona nie jest przejscie przez to to fakt poniekad katusze ale pamiętajcie o jednym nikt nie ma prawa was linczowac oceniac i mowic co on by zrobil trzymam za wszystkie mocno kciuki za powodzenie i za wasze zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za leki dalam 1200 nic zero reakcji,nastepny zestaw 2000zl nic kilka skurczow .


3200 za witaminki, gratuluję rozsądku..... nie dziwne że dziecko zdrowe, skoro placebo łykałaś, zamiast za 10 % tej kwoty zamówić prawdziwy zestaw poronny od organizacji...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za 250 zł to sobie mozesz


wiadomo, że arth w aptece kosztuje max 70zł ale chyba zdajecie sobie sprawe, że trzeba mieć receptę... nikt wam za darmo albo po cenie aptecznej nie sprzeda... to chyba logiczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na wlasna reke zalatwilam tez jeszcze art.i to tez nie podzialal.Ze glupia bylam to tez wiem-czlowiek w stresie nie mysli racjonalnie tylko czy do konca to byly witaminki nie jestem pewna drugi z Panow ktory sprzedal lek za 2000 zostal zlapany przez policje moj nr.tel tez odnalezli i skladalam wyjasnienia jak sprawa sie zakonczyla nie wiem pierwszy z Panow za 1200 oglasza sie w anonsach podkarpackich Tomasz (imie czasem ulega zmianie) nazwisko Abramowicz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja byłam dzisiaj u lekarza i mi powiedział, że 3-5tc to marne szanse żeby doszło do uszkodzenia zarodka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na wlasna reke zalatwilam tez jeszcze art.i to tez nie podzialal.Ze glupia bylam to tez wiem-czlowiek w stresie nie mysli racjonalnie tylko czy do konca to byly witaminki nie jestem pewna drugi z Panow ktory sprzedal lek za 2000 zostal zlapany przez policje moj nr.tel tez odnalezli i skladalam wyjasnienia jak sprawa sie zakonczyla nie wiem pierwszy z Panow za 1200 oglasza sie w anonsach podkarpackich Tomasz (imie czasem ulega zmianie) nazwisko Abramowicz


tak drogo?? to chyba było dawno temu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja byłam dzisiaj u lekarza i mi powiedział, że 3-5tc to marne szanse żeby doszło do uszkodzenia zarodka.


lekarz okreslil ze 3-5tc ale przeciez to ty wiesz najlepiej ktory to tydz bedzie spokojnie nie kupuj zadnych srodkow na necie poszukaj lekarza ktory wystawi ci recepte na artrotec zwykly bierz 4tabsy pod jezyk na 30min i wypluj rdzen ja juz po pierwszej dawce mialam krwawienie w 7tc po drugiej dawce wymioty przez to ze napilam sie wody generalnie to bylam na szczo.Bralam co 3godz. po ok 7godz pobieglam do toalety myslalam ze biegunka ale cos dwa razy chlupnelo do wc po nastepnej godz krwotok po nogach mi sie lało poszlam do wanny zeby sie umyc i wtedy wylecialo cos galaretowatego jak wielka gąbka ok 10cm pozniej jeszcze jeden krwotok taki sam jak za pierwszym razem-ok 22padlam- zasnelam.o 2 w nocy bol macica sie obkurczala musialam wziac ibuprom.Dzis drugi tydz krwawie.Po drugiej dawce mialam okropne dreszcze wiec weszlam do wanny z goraca woda na 30min-pomoglo ogolem zadnych lekow przeciwbolowych nie bralam dopiero o 2 nad ranem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na podkarpaciu takie ceny byly 3lata temu jak teraz to nie wiem teraz poszlam po recepte i dalam 50zl po raz drugi napewno z tych wszystkich znawcow nie skorzystalabym to cholerni zerujacy na biedzie tych wszystkich kobiet cholerne hieny ktore sie dorabiaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co mam zrobić? Dzisiaj wzięłam 12 tabletek. Ostatnie 4 o 23 i nic. Ile można jeszcze czekać.
Miałam silny ból brzucha, skurcze, ale krwawienie nie przyszło. Boję się jak cholera, co dalej.
pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co mam zrobić? Dzisiaj wzięłam 12 tabletek. Ostatnie 4 o 23 i nic. Ile można jeszcze czekać.
> Miałam silny ból brzucha, skurcze, ale krwawienie nie przyszło. Boję się jak cholera, co dalej.
> pomóżcie


zamów Zestaw na Womenonweb.  U mnie 20tabletetek arthrotecu nie zadziałało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niestety arth nie działa na wszystkich... jego skuteczność to ok 70%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za 250 zł to sobie mozesz


Moja cena 12 sztuk z wysylka z możliwośćia sprawdzenia zawartości to 150zl, a nie jak piszesz 250.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja cena 12 sztuk z wysylka z możliwośćia sprawdzenia zawartości to 150zl, a nie jak piszesz 250.


nowa26@interia.pl jak pisalam wczesniej moja cena to 150zl za 12 sztuk,wysyłam poczta polska 24 za pobraniem z możliwościa sprawdzenia zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co mam zrobić? Dzisiaj wzięłam 12 tabletek. Ostatnie 4 o 23 i nic. Ile można jeszcze czekać.
> Miałam silny ból brzucha, skurcze, ale krwawienie nie przyszło. Boję się jak cholera, co dalej.
> pomóżcie


ktory to tydz ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widze ze pozmienialo sie tu troche.  Ja juz po prosilam kilka dni temu tutaj o pomoc na szczescie mam juz to za soba skuteczne tabletki zdabylam pod 508426708  dziekuje za wsparcie i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam moze głupie pytanie ale prosze o normalne odpowiedzi  czy można stosować arthrotec mając torbiele na jajniku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to ty jesteś pojebana kobieto,ja próbowałam 2 razy usunąć i szłam na usg było dobrze a teraz mam zdrową  roczną córeczkę pozdrawiam,także bez steru kobiety,nie słuchajcie tej idiotki,a może ty urodziłaś chore dziecko skoro taka jestes pewna?



urodziłaś zdrową córeczkę super jest nadzieja że nasze dzieciaki też będą zdrowe.
czym próbowałaś usunąć też arth******?
szukałam osoby która urodziła po próbie i w końcu się udało jesteś potrzebna wielu kobietom ktróre próbowały ale zrozumiały że jednak to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez juz mam to za soboa skuteczna pomoc rowniez uzyskalam pod 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> urodziłaś zdrową córeczkę super jest nadzieja że nasze dzieciaki też będą zdrowe.
> czym próbowałaś usunąć też arth******?
> szukałam osoby która urodziła po próbie i w końcu się udało jesteś potrzebna wielu kobietom ktróre próbowały ale zrozumiały że jednak to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie....


buhahahhahahahahahahah

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> buhahahhahahahahahahah


Z czego rżysz glupia krowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktory to tydz ciazy?


jestem w 5 tygodniu. 
zaczęło sie mizerne "krwawienie".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z czego rżysz glupia krowo?


z glupoty tego krowska ktore powinno udac sie do psychiatry raz chciala zabic dziecko wiadomo co kiedys mu zrobi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z glupoty tego krowska ktore powinno udac sie do psychiatry raz chciala zabic dziecko wiadomo co kiedys mu zrobi ?


po prostu w porę się opamiętała boisz się że nie zarobisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po prostu w porę się opamiętała boisz się że nie zarobisz?


hahah czego mam sie bac ? ja niczego nie sprzedaje. mi to zwisa czy se usuniecie czy urodzicie tylko osoby niezrownwazone probojace dokonac aborcji powinny sie znalezc pod czyjas opieka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z glupoty tego krowska ktore powinno udac sie do psychiatry raz chciala zabic dziecko wiadomo co kiedys mu zrobi ?


Usunelas i teraz Ci odpierdala? Wyrzuty sumienia nie daja Ci zyc, idź się leczyc.haha dobrze Ci tak!!!
A moze Ty jakims glupim kutesem jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usunelas i teraz Ci odpierdala? Wyrzuty sumienia nie daja Ci zyc, idź się leczyc.haha dobrze Ci tak!!!
> A moze Ty jakims glupim kutesem jestes?


nie usunelam bo nie mialam czego debilko glupia lecz sie na ten pusty leb
czlowiek ktory najpierw chce usunac a potem rodzic ma nie po kolei we lbie
powinni cie zamknac w psychiatryku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie usunelam bo nie mialam czego debilko glupia lecz sie na ten pusty leb
> czlowiek ktory najpierw chce usunac a potem rodzic ma nie po kolei we lbie
> powinni cie zamknac w psychiatryku



To ciekawe co robisz na tym forum? Potencjalne klientki Ci uciekaja i sie wkurzasz? Zal mi Cie, interes przestaje sie krecic przez kobiety ktore zmieniaja zdanie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co mam zrobić? Dzisiaj wzięłam 12 tabletek. Ostatnie 4 o 23 i nic. Ile można jeszcze czekać.
> Miałam silny ból brzucha, skurcze, ale krwawienie nie przyszło. Boję się jak cholera, co dalej.
> pomóżcie


W moim przypadku rowniez arthrotec nie zadzialal w 7 tygodniu tez nie wiedzialam co mam robic musialam powtorzyc zamowilam srodki pod 508426708 Dopiero po nich zaczely sie skurcze i wszystko poszlo
508426708 tam uzyskasz pewna skuteczna pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki wielkie za tel. własnie dzwoniłam. poczekam do jutra, jeżeli nic się nie będzie działo to zamówię coś innego niż art...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie usunelam bo nie mialam czego debilko glupia lecz sie na ten pusty leb
> czlowiek ktory najpierw chce usunac a potem rodzic ma nie po kolei we lbie
> powinni cie zamknac w psychiatryku


a wez ty spierdalaj stad-skoro nie szukasz ani pomocy ani rady po chuj tu wogole jestes ?masz jakas samoocene zanizona czy co?moze tylko w necie masz mozliwosc bycia cwana bo w zyciu to poprostu mama cie nie kochala i stad te zaburzenia?biedactwo mimo wszystko takie wszy sie tepi jak ty-zacofana idiotko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie usunelam bo nie mialam czego debilko glupia lecz sie na ten pusty leb
> czlowiek ktory najpierw chce usunac a potem rodzic ma nie po kolei we lbie
> powinni cie zamknac w psychiatryku


to suka pewnie z chłopakiem handluje z pod tego numeru 508426708 i słabo im idzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak wysyłki zestawów WOW w mazowieckim?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki wielkie za tel. własnie dzwoniłam. poczekam do jutra, jeżeli nic się nie będzie działo to zamówię coś innego niż art...


a te ściemy to na poczcie sobie piszcie lub sms a nie chcecie próbować naciągnąć sobie ludzi bo my nie takie tępe nie jesteśmy,że sobie reklame wystawiacie frajerstwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak wysyłki zestawów WOW w mazowieckim?


Wojewodztwo mazowieckie nalezy do bezpiecznych wojewodztw wiec paczke powinnas dostac bez zatrzyman. Czyli do dwoch tygodni gora.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamówiłam dwa dni temu i już widać paczkę w opcji śledzenia, póki co w trasie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mysle, ze niebawem dotrze. W ktorym tc ciazy jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4tc a ty??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem juz miesiac po zabiegu. Bylam w 5 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 5 tc. Brałam silne leki teratogenne. Wpadliśmy... nie mam wyboru... zamówiłam zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I bardzo dobrze, niewarto bawic sie z arthrotecem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz miesiac po zabiegu. Bylam w 5 tc.


używałaś art czy wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie rowniez zestaw zamowiony pod 508426708 okazal sie bardzo pomocny w 5 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz miesiac po zabiegu. Bylam w 5 tc.


dobrze to zniosłaś? ja już chciałbym mieć to za sobą... codziennie objawy ciąży są bardziej odczuwalne... ból piersi itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobrze to zniosłaś? ja już chciałbym mieć to za sobą... codziennie objawy ciąży są bardziej odczuwalne... ból piersi itd


mnie najbardziej dokucza zmęczenie i rozkojarzenie... też bym już chciała, żeby było po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to suka pewnie z chłopakiem handluje z pod tego numeru 508426708 i słabo im idzie.


suka jestes ty i twoja matka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> suka jestes ty i twoja matka


haha co cie tak zdenerwowalo? prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> haha co cie tak zdenerwowalo? prawda?


denerwuje mnie brak mozgu u ciebie 
odpieprz sie debilko nic nie usuwalam nigdy bo nie dawalam dupy byle komu tak jak ty niczym nie handluje mam normalna prace wiec wez sie ogarnij kretynko usuwaczko ciaz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje tabletek arth...... pomoże ktos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek arth...... pomoże ktos


czekam na zestaw z wow, jak pomoże będę miała do sprzedania całe op. 20szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> używałaś art czy wow?


Zestawu z WOW..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobrze to zniosłaś? ja już chciałbym mieć to za sobą... codziennie objawy ciąży są bardziej odczuwalne... ból piersi itd


Ja procz braku okresu i braku apetytu nie mialam zadnych objawow. Jednakze przy pierwszej ciazy rowniez dokuczal mi bol podbrzusza i piersi. Z czasem to minelo. Drugiej ciazy jednak nie moglam utrzymac i zabieg wykonalam na koniec kwietnia. Pierwszego dnia zazylam pojedyncza tabletke. Drugiego dnia, takze o 21, zazylam pierwsze cztery tabletki pod jezyk na 30 minut. Smak byl znosny. Ogolem ku memu zaskoczeniu nie odczuwalam bolu, jedynie taki znikomy bol w podbrzuszu. Mialam takze dreszcze, bylo mi bardzo zimno. Schowalam sie pod koldre i zasnelam. O 23 obudzilo mnie krwawienie. Poszlam do lazienki i wtedy wyleciala ze mnie kuleczka. To byl prawdopodobnie ten moment. O polnocy druga dawka. Po niej takze poszlam spac. Po treciej dawce tak samo. Bylam okropnie wyczerpana. Na tyle, ze to maz budzil mnie na kolejne dawki. Nic mnie nie bolalo. Moze dlatego, ze dokonalam aborcji tak wczesnie. Udalo sie przy pierwszej probie bez komplikacji. Krwawilam nieco ponad tydzien, po miesiacu dostalam okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

OSZUST !!! nie zamawiajcie u niego ja się już przejechałam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> denerwuje mnie brak mozgu u ciebie 
> odpieprz sie debilko nic nie usuwalam nigdy bo nie dawalam dupy byle komu tak jak ty niczym nie handluje mam normalna prace wiec wez sie ogarnij kretynko usuwaczko ciaz


Brak mozgu?? Dziewczyno kto tu nie ma mozgu?  Nie usuwasz, nie sprzedajesz, to co robisz na tym forum? Choroba psychiczna? A moze Ciebie takie problemy kobiet podniecaja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czekam na zestaw z wow, jak pomoże będę miała do sprzedania całe op. 20szt


 Ok dziękuje za info mi bardzo zależy na czasie wiec jak by ktoś cos miał to prosze o informacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania arthrorec 50 20 sztuk tabletek. Nowe oryginalne i w pudelku.. jezeli ktosjest zainteresowany to prosze pisac na yooshi87@interia.pl  z propozycja ceny..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne.   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny załamka... zdobyłam receptę na arth i co? wszystkie apteki w mieście objechałam, nigdzie tego nie mają na stanie... zamówiłam w jednej na jutro, ciekawe czy przyjdzie... po prostu kolejny stres.  i kolejny dzień bicia się z myślami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brak mozgu?? Dziewczyno kto tu nie ma mozgu?  Nie usuwasz, nie sprzedajesz, to co robisz na tym forum? Choroba psychiczna? A moze Ciebie takie problemy kobiet podniecaja?


dziewczyny  spokojnie moim zdaniem ta wariatka albo handluje jakimś placebo tu na forum albo sama usunęła i teraz żałuje... olać głupie babsko  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo, w każdej aptece brak na stanie, ale zamówiłam,dziś mam odebrać opakowanie...milion myśli, stres na maxa, najważniejsze żeby się udało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam to samo, w każdej aptece brak na stanie, ale zamówiłam,dziś mam odebrać opakowanie...milion myśli, stres na maxa, najważniejsze żeby się udało...


i tu właśnie zapala się światełko dla osób, które chcą kupić arth od ludzi stale ogłaszających się... zastanówcie się trzy razy.  Ja rozumiem, że komuś zostanie jedno opakowanie czy kilka sztuk leku i chce sprzedać ale te stale stale maile i nr telefonu to już podejżana sprawa z uwagi na to, że leku na stanie w aptekach nie mają.  Mi farmaceutka powiedziała, że nie pamięta kiedy w ogóle to sprzedawała ostatnio...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Która z Was robiła to w 6 tc albo na początku 7tc?jeżeli art nie zadziała to zostaje tylko WOW...Jak wogóle wygląda następny dzień po zastosowaniu?mam na myśli 24 h po zabiegu.jak dałyście radę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam tylko, że forhe w jednej aptece mieli jedno opakowanie na stanie bo pytałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli arth*** to tylko z apteki wchodzi w gre.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Która z Was robiła to w 6 tc albo na początku 7tc?jeżeli art nie zadziała to zostaje tylko WOW...Jak wogóle wygląda następny dzień po zastosowaniu?mam na myśli 24 h po zabiegu.jak dałyście radę?


ja jestem w 5tc,dowiedzialam sie w trzecim.  czekam na Wow, jestem po jednej nie udanej próbie z arth boje sie probowac drugi raz z arth... bo moze znowu sie nie udac.  Najbardziej obawiam sie tego ze zestaw z Wow idzie dosyc dlugo a im ciaza bardziej zaawansowana tym gorzej moim zdaniem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno art nie jest tak bardzo skuteczny w pierwszych tygodniach, bo ciąża jest zbyt mała.. nie wiadomo kogo już słuchać..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem w 5tc,dowiedzialam sie w trzecim.  czekam na Wow, jestem po jednej nie udanej próbie z arth boje sie probowac drugi raz z arth... bo moze znowu sie nie udac.  Najbardziej obawiam sie tego ze zestaw z Wow idzie dosyc dlugo a im ciaza bardziej zaawansowana tym gorzej moim zdaniem...


Jaką kwotę przekazywałaś na darowiznę WOW? Na stronie jest pokazany banknot 90euro, natomiast wcześniej pisano o kwocie 70euro?Daj znać proszę kiedy dotrze do Ciebie zestaw..to jest właśnie przerażające, że trzeba długo czekać i ogólnie schiza z tym urzędem celnym-chyba naczytałam się za dużo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaką kwotę przekazywałaś na darowiznę WOW? Na stronie jest pokazany banknot 90euro, natomiast wcześniej pisano o kwocie 70euro?Daj znać proszę kiedy dotrze do Ciebie zestaw..to jest właśnie przerażające, że trzeba długo czekać i ogólnie schiza z tym urzędem celnym-chyba naczytałam się za dużo...


ja wpłaciłam 50euro po wcześniejszym uzgodnieniu z nimi.  paczka idzie z Indii.. oby dotarła szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaką kwotę przekazywałaś na darowiznę WOW? Na stronie jest pokazany banknot 90euro, natomiast wcześniej pisano o kwocie 70euro?Daj znać proszę kiedy dotrze do Ciebie zestaw..to jest właśnie przerażające, że trzeba długo czekać i ogólnie schiza z tym urzędem celnym-chyba naczytałam się za dużo...


Nie patrz na obrazki. Na ich stronie jest tabela gdzie kolejno podany jest kraj i wielkosc darowizny jaka obowiazuje dla danego kraju. polsce przypisano 70 €

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno art nie jest tak bardzo skuteczny w pierwszych tygodniach, bo ciąża jest zbyt mała.. nie wiadomo kogo już słuchać..


Lepiej nie ryzykowac z art skoro z latwoscia mozna dostac zestaw z WOW, ktory dziala nawet przy wczesnej ciazy. Udaje sie przy pierwszej probie, mniej boli i masz gwarancje, ze nie zistalas oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Która z Was robiła to w 6 tc albo na początku 7tc?jeżeli art nie zadziała to zostaje tylko WOW...Jak wogóle wygląda następny dzień po zastosowaniu?mam na myśli 24 h po zabiegu.jak dałyście radę?


Ja bylam w 5 tyg i mialam nieudana probe z arth****pozniej na poczatku 7 tyg, sprobowalam drugi raz majac tylko 10 tabletek arth, najbardziej dokuczaly mi dreszcze, bol brzucha znosny, krwawienie, pozniej kilka dni jeszcze delikatne skurcze i delikatne krwawienie, ale sie udalo.

----------


## ewa90

Hej! Mam na odsprzedanie oryginalna recepte na artrotec forte. Kasiek90@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam recepte oryginalna

----------


## powodzenie

hej, 
ja kiedys bralam arth w 7 tc. zestaw z wow z racji wojewodztwa nie moze dotrzec, a w innym nie mam znajomych- wiec sprobowalam i sie udalo. 
po pierwszej dawce dreszcze, zimno i to w sumie najgorsze. potem po 2 troche  bolal brzuch i juz przed 3 dawka zaczelam krwawic. po tygodniu bylam u lekarza, potwierdzil poronienie, w sumie krwawilam dosc dlugo (ze 2 tyg) ale nie jakos masakrycznie. dopiero po 2 tyg wypadlo ze mnie cos wiekszego (ale nie przesadzalabym z wielkoscia) po seksie z partnerem. 
ogolnie w porownaniu z porodem to dla mnie byl pikus (a porod mialam szybki i tez nie jakos mega meczacy).
teraz ze wzgledu na sytuacje i posiadane juz potomstwo znowu wzielam art. znowu w 6/7 tyg.  niestety pogulki zawiodly i wpadka zaliczona. 
dam znac pozniej jak poszlo tym razem... na razie mam pierwsza dawke, zaczyna lekko krecic w podbrzuszu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 8 tab art mysl8cie ze sie uda jestem w 3 - 4 tyg

----------


## ruda12345

Witam. Mam do sprzedania 12 sztuk Arthrotecu. Zainteresowane zapraszam. niunia.rr@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam 8 tab art mysl8cie ze sie uda jestem w 3 - 4 tyg


ja próbowałam w 3tc i nie dało rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam 8 tab art mysl8cie ze sie uda jestem w 3 - 4 tyg


ja mam 8 szt, ktore mi zostaly z opakowania, moge odsprzedac. art8szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pisałam juz wczesniej. zazyłam po raz kolejny arth... dzisiaj miałam krwawienie ktore ustało. lekko plamie. czy moge sie ludzic ze arth... zadziałał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki z apteki    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pisałam juz wczesniej. zazyłam po raz kolejny arth... dzisiaj miałam krwawienie ktore ustało. lekko plamie. czy moge sie ludzic ze arth... zadziałał


musisz sprawdzić za kilka dni na usg albo zrobic hcg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oby się udało. za kilka dni pójdę na usg. mam nadzieję ze wszystko będzie ok
dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw WOW został dziś wysłany... czas dłuży się niewyobrażalnie....  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw WOW został dziś wysłany... czas dłuży się niewyobrażalnie....


do mnie wysłali dwa dni temu.. zastanawiam sie czy jutro nie spróbować z arth...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dzisiaj wieczorem będę próbowała z art**.zdobyłam go z apteki na recepte..nie było łatwo bo w większości aptek muszą go sprowadzać.wiem ze wieczór to nie zbyt dobra pora ale akurat wtedy po pracy mam czas zadziałać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzisiaj wieczorem będę próbowała z art**.zdobyłam go z apteki na recepte..nie było łatwo bo w większości aptek muszą go sprowadzać.wiem ze wieczór to nie zbyt dobra pora ale akurat wtedy po pracy mam czas zadziałać


ja odbieram w południe z apteki i też bedę dziś próbować... jak się nie uda to wow w drodze..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podejście nr 2 rozpoczęte...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podejście nr 2 rozpoczęte...


Powodzenia. Daj znac jak poszlo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam po kosztach cytotec, kupiony w aptece - u mnie zadziałał. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie tabletek z apteki.     sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powodzenia. Daj znac jak poszlo.


póki co skurcze silne nudności...za pół godziny druga dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny załamka po drugiej dawce maxi skurcze i nic poza tym...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny załamka po drugiej dawce maxi skurcze i nic poza tym...


No niestety, z arthroteckiem tak bywa.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeszcze trzecia... i chyba jestem skazana na czekanie na Wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie poddawaj się. pisałam wczesniej, 2 razy próbowałam i nic
byłam zdesperowana. zostało mi 8 szt. arth...
spróbowałam 3 raz ale inaczej.
szłam spać i wzięłam 4 babletki pod język trzymałam 3 godz, po 3 godz, wzięłam kolejne 4 i postąpiłam tak samo.pozostałości nie połykałam tylko włożyłam do pochwy. obecnie krwawię dosyć mocno. wczoraj miałam bardzo silne bóle-chyba sie udało. tabletki kupiłam na internecie 1 szt =10 zł. przez 3 próby zjadłam 31 tabsów.trzymajcie kciuki oby to juz koniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wlasnie zaczelam 4 tabletki pod jezyk jest dramat strasznie pali w jezyk..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> póki co skurcze silne nudności...za pół godziny druga.


U mnie to samo zaczynają się skurcze trochę mdli ale dreszcze są okropne..a to dopiero pierwsza dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o pewny kontakt do osoby która sprzeda i pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o pewny kontakt do osoby która sprzeda i pomoze


womenhelp org  womenonweb org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podaj namiary do siebie. Odezwę się. Głowa do góry!

Nie zarejestrowany

    proszę o pewny kontakt do osoby która sprzeda i pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wlasnie zaczelam 4 tabletki pod jezyk jest dramat strasznie pali w jezyk..


ja rozłamuje i wyciągam środek wtedy nic nie pali.  u mnie zaczęło się plamienie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja rozłamuje i wyciągam środek wtedy nic nie pali.  u mnie zaczęło się plamienie...


Jestem juz po...jednym słowem masakra nigdy w życiu nie mialam takich skurczy...do tego biegunka i wymioty a zazylam tylko dwie dawki..po trzeciej pewnie bym zeszla z tego świata...krwawienie bardzo mocne 3 razy poszły ze mnie wielkie skrzepy.mam nadzieje ze sie udalo.za pare dni wybieram sie na usg.jak dobrze pojdzie bede miala do odsprzedania reszte arthotec. Ale jeszcze poinformuje Was o tym.mam nadzieje ze juz nie będę ich potrzebować i się ładnie oczysci.Zycze wszystkim powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny
jak chcecie pewny kontakt do gościa od którego zamawiałam w internecie 1 tab=10 ał to piszcie do mnie na email to podam wam nr bo nie bedę reklamowała go  graziakk@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po...jednym słowem masakra nigdy w życiu nie mialam takich skurczy...do tego biegunka i wymioty a zazylam tylko dwie dawki..po trzeciej pewnie bym zeszla z tego świata...krwawienie bardzo mocne 3 razy poszły ze mnie wielkie skrzepy.mam nadzieje ze sie udalo.za pare dni wybieram sie na usg.jak dobrze pojdzie bede miala do odsprzedania reszte arthotec. Ale jeszcze poinformuje Was o tym.mam nadzieje ze juz nie będę ich potrzebować i się ładnie oczysci.Zycze wszystkim powodzenia





Żeby się ładnie oczyscilo ,trzeba wziąć wszystkie trzy dawki, a nie przeżywać ,ze biegunka i wymioty....to są normalne objawy po miso, widać ze niewiele czytalas przed aborcja. Dziewczyny biorą po 60 art i żyją, a u Ciebie po tylko dwóch dawkach jest duże ryzyko, ze się nie oczyscisz do końca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żeby się ładnie oczyścić trzeba wziąć wszystkie trzy dawki, a nie przeżywać ,ze biegunka i wymioty....to są normalijawy po miso, widać ze niewiele czytalas przed aborcja. Dziewczyny biorą po 60 art i żyją, a u Ciebie po tylko dwóch dawkach jest duże ryzyko, ze się nie oczyscisz do końca.


Tak wiem zdaję sobie sprawę bo czytałam i to bardzo dużo ale skoro w godzinę zużylam 3 maxi pdp co było coś raczej nie tak.teraz krwawie nadal mocno ale juz nie az tak.kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej..ale gadać można.najlepiej isc do lekarza i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wiem zdaję sobie sprawę bo czytałam i to bardzo dużo ale skoro w godzinę zużylam 3 maxi pdp co było coś raczej nie tak.teraz krwawie nadal mocno ale juz nie az tak.kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej..ale gadać można.najlepiej isc do lekarza i tyle.


Właśnie po to są wszystkie dawki miso, bo oprócz wywołania skurczy, reguluje krwawienie. Podaje się go nawet w przypadku ciężkich krwotoków poporodowych. Nie pisze tego,zeby Ci dokuczyc, tylko zeby reszta czytajacych to dziewczyn wiedziala, po co sa te dawki i dlaczego WHO zaleca takie a nie inne dawkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o namiary do osob od których można kupic pewne srodki!! szybko....nie szukam naciągaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po...jednym słowem masakra nigdy w życiu nie mialam takich skurczy...do tego biegunka i wymioty a zazylam tylko dwie dawki..po trzeciej pewnie bym zeszla z tego świata...krwawienie bardzo mocne 3 razy poszły ze mnie wielkie skrzepy.mam nadzieje ze sie udalo.za pare dni wybieram sie na usg.jak dobrze pojdzie bede miala do odsprzedania reszte arthotec. Ale jeszcze poinformuje Was o tym.mam nadzieje ze juz nie będę ich potrzebować i się ładnie oczysci.Zycze wszystkim powodzenia


od kogo je kupilas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj namiary do siebie. Odezwę się. Głowa do góry!
> 
> Nie zarejestrowany
> 
>     proszę o pewny kontakt do osoby która sprzeda i pomoze


danula4321@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sama.irena @o2.pl   sprzedam cale opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o namiary do osob od których można kupic pewne srodki!! szybko....nie szukam naciągaczy


polecam nowa26 zamówiłam u niej tydzień temu jestem już po zażyciu i czekam na usg mam nadzieję że nie będę miała łyżeczkowania pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny u mnie krwawienie od wczoraj.. jutro ide na hcg w środę powtórzę i zobaczymy.  mam nadzieje, ze sie udało.  w razie czego zestaw z wow jest w drodze. a jak u was sytuacja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

Poszukuję osoby, która może sprzedać mi arthrotec. Proszę o kontakt: asia81@poczta.onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecam nowa26 zamówiłam u niej tydzień temu jestem już po zażyciu i czekam na usg mam nadzieję że nie będę miała łyżeczkowania pozdrawiam.


jakiś nr do niej   ....?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po... Skuteczne srodki zamowilam pod 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po... Skuteczne srodki zamowilam pod 508426708


odradzam!!

----------


## chyba sie udało

Podaje Wam pewny kontakt do gościa, co sprzedaje art...
Kupiłam u niego 20 szt i z przesyłką wyszło 230 zł. tabsy miałam na drgi dzień.
Pierwsze 12 szt nie zadziałało, a więc myslałam ze kupiłam g.... Zastanawiały mnie tylko objawy, które miałam np dreszcze, ból brzucha i było mi bardzo zimno. Rano gdy wstałam pojawiło się lekkie plamienie i tyle. zwątpiłam
ale zostało mi jeszcze 8 szt. postanowiłam je wziąć wieczorem gdy szłam spać.
Dzisiaj mam 4 dzień silne krwawienie. miałam silne bóle podobne do tych przy porodzie. mam nadzieje, ze wszystko ok
nr do gościa z internetu 793140614

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TAK. skoro się nie udało to widocznie "znak"


jak się czujesz? co słychać? ja też zdecydowałam się urodzić :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od kogo je kupilas?



W aptece na receptę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W aptece na receptę


ja też kupowałam w aptece.  mam paragon, zostało mi 8szt mogę odsprzedać.  Jeśli potwierdzę, że się udało to będę miała też do odsprzedania zestaw z wow,który jest w drodze.  Dziewczyny lepiej zrobić hcg czy iść na usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie to samo zaczynają się skurcze trochę mdli ale dreszcze są okropne..a to dopiero pierwsza dawka


nowa26@interia.pl 150 zł w wysyłką,za pobraniem z możliwościa sprawdzenia zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o namiary do osob od których można kupic pewne srodki!! szybko....nie szukam naciągaczy


nowa26@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przepraszam nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przepraszam nowa26@interia.pl


Haha, handlarze już się mylą w adresach, nawet nie wiedza ile ich maja i jakie ..kasa, misiu, kasa....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki dotarły do mnie juz. wszystko sie zgadza, cena 150 za 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po... Skuteczne srodki zamowilam pod 508426708


do mnie nawet tabletki nie dotarły zapłaciłam 330 zł ;/ OSZUST UWAŻQAJCIE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

MAM  12 szt tabletek, jak mam je zażyć, prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MAM  12 szt tabletek, jak mam je zażyć, prosze o pomoc


A może odrobinę się wysilisz i poczytasz o dawkowaniu ??, tutaj, albo na womenonwaves, albo na maszwybor net,albo gdziekolwiek....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A może odrobinę się wysilisz i poczytasz o dawkowaniu ??, tutaj, albo na womenonwaves, albo na maszwybor net,albo gdziekolwiek....


czytałam tylko że wszędzie pisze inaczej, albo doustnie albo dopochwowo, wiec teraz nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też kupowałam w aptece.  mam paragon, zostało mi 8szt mogę odsprzedać.  Jeśli potwierdzę, że się udało to będę miała też do odsprzedania zestaw z wow,który jest w drodze.  Dziewczyny lepiej zrobić hcg czy iść na usg?


Lepiej usg bedziesz wiedziala odrazu, a hcg trzeba czekac 2 dni

----------


## Bernasinski82

Witam mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania arthrotecu. Przypominam ze prawdziwa wersja apteczna zawiera 20 tab a nie jak piszą niektórzy oszuści 12 .. cena za takowe opakowanie w aptece na recepte wynosi 50 zł , a nie 300 ... Nie dajcie się wyrolować. Zainteresowani proszę pisać na gg. 5997150 lub pod nr tel 530 498 222. Dla potwierdzenia mojej oferty we wiadomościach na prv wysyłam zdj opakowania z tabletkami lub zdj wypisanej recepty na takowe tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotek 24tab oddam. pleasureandniceness@wp.pl

----------


## pyta

Witam ja mam art forte czy mozecie mi pomoc i poinstruowac co i jak?

----------


## pyta

Zdobylam tylko forte. Dlatego nie wiem jak z powyzszymi lekami postepowac wiem jakie dawki i co ile ale czy wyssac i srodek wupluc czy jak. Mam 7-8 tc prosze o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przede wszystkim rozłam i wyjmij środek, forte ma więcej dawki leku który przeszkadza w działaniu art.. 4tabl pod jezyk na pol godziny do rozpuszczenia, za 3godz kolejna seria i tak trzy razy.  powodzenia

----------


## jam

Zostało mi 8 tabl arthrotecu do odsprzedania - Warszawa

parys24@o2.pl

----------


## pyta

Jaka jest szansa na powodzenie? Dziekuje za poinstruowanie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka jest szansa na powodzenie? Dziekuje za poinstruowanie .


Jakies 70-80%

----------


## pyta

Dziękuję za informacje. Napisze jak tylko dostane tabletki. Musze czekac bo niestety trzeba bylo zamowic tabletki poniewaz na stanie nie bylo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,odsprzedam arth.50 zestaw 12 szt.w listkach:180zl lub 20 szt.w listkach i oryginalnym opakowaniu:300zl plus koszt wysyłki 15zl    Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt pod nr 501-810-328  Służę również radą tyczącą zasad stosowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,odsprzedam arth.50 zestaw 12 szt.w listkach:180zl lub 20 szt.w listkach i oryginalnym opakowaniu:300zl plus koszt wysyłki 15zl    Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt pod nr 501-810-328  Służę również radą tyczącą zasad stosowania.


Za dodatkowa oplata :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jestem po usg udało się pęcherzyka nie ma, niestety jeszcze duzo krwi wypłynie bo został duży krwiak w środku. Jak dotrze moje wow dam znać, może komuś się zestaw przyda. 
M.

----------


## pyta

Witam mam pytanie czy czesto konczy sie to szpitalem? Pytam bo slyszalam tez o takich przypadkach. Przepraszam ale jestem totalnie zielona w tym temacie a do tego pelna strachu i obaw.  Dziekuje za wyrozumialosc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam art......   jestem w 8 tyg czy da sie cos jeszcze zrobic pomożcie.

----------


## pyta

Prosze powiedz czy byla potrzebna ingerencja szpiatal czy sama sobie poradzilas? Ja jestem pzred i starsznie sie denerwuje. Pozdrawiam. 






> dziewczyny jestem po usg udało się pęcherzyka nie ma, niestety jeszcze duzo krwi wypłynie bo został duży krwiak w środku. Jak dotrze moje wow dam znać, może komuś się zestaw przyda. 
> M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, jestem juz po. udalo sie, w pt wzielam 3 dawli po 4 tabletki, przepolawialam i wyjmowalam rdzen. oczywiscie najgorsze to dreszcze po kazdej dawce, bralam wieczorem wiec noc slabo przespana (ostatnia dawka o 1 w nocy) ale juz spoko. krwawic zaczelam juz po 1 dawce, dzisiaj wylecialo co wyleciec mialo. 
bez jakis tragedii, dramatow i w ogole. nie krwawilam jakos bardzo mocno, jak przy miesiaczce. 
po niedzieli ide na usg.
zostalo mi 8 tabletek, moge odsprzedac za niewielka oplata julita.jowita@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze powiedz czy byla potrzebna ingerencja szpiatal czy sama sobie poradzilas? Ja jestem pzred i starsznie sie denerwuje. Pozdrawiam.


w poniedziałek mam przyjść do kontroli na usg, jeśli krwiak się nie zmieniejszy to szpital, jeśli krawienie będzie bardzo obfite też kazała od razu jechać na ginekologię, nie można bagatelizować ponieważ można się wykrwawić... w razie pytań piszcie na mail magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam art......   jestem w 8 tyg czy da sie cos jeszcze zrobic pomożcie.


zamów zestaw na womenoweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (20tab)  zakupione z apteki
250 zł

wysyłka - za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty

patriszia1989@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny! Chcialabym zasiegnac waszej opinii. Tydzien temu wzielam art zgodnie z 'zaleceniem' 4tab pod jezyk co 3h w 3dawkach w okolo 7tc. Po 2dawce zaczal mnie bolec brzuch jak w czasie okresu dosc mocno ale znosnie i po jakims czasie zaczelo sie krwawienie,po 3 dawce poszlam spac. Rano poszlam do pracy z bolem brzucha i delikatnym krwawieniem. Przez caly dzien wylecial ze mnie jeden malutki skrzep. Od czwartku zaczely sie tylko delikatne plamienia(brazowa wydzielina) zadnych skrzepow tak mam do dzis. Bola mnie piersi przy dotyku nie mam mozliwosci isc na razie do gin..po za tym boje sie. Nie mam sie kogo poradzic,myslicie ze sie udalo? Prosze o odpowiedz. Ta niepewnosc mnie wykonczy :Frown:         K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny! Chcialabym zasiegnac waszej opinii. Tydzien temu wzielam art zgodnie z 'zaleceniem' 4tab pod jezyk co 3h w 3dawkach w okolo 7tc. Po 2dawce zaczal mnie bolec brzuch jak w czasie okresu dosc mocno ale znosnie i po jakims czasie zaczelo sie krwawienie,po 3 dawce poszlam spac. Rano poszlam do pracy z bolem brzucha i delikatnym krwawieniem. Przez caly dzien wylecial ze mnie jeden malutki skrzep. Od czwartku zaczely sie tylko delikatne plamienia(brazowa wydzielina) zadnych skrzepow tak mam do dzis. Bola mnie piersi przy dotyku nie mam mozliwosci isc na razie do gin..po za tym boje sie. Nie mam sie kogo poradzic,myslicie ze sie udalo? Prosze o odpowiedz. Ta niepewnosc mnie wykonczy        K.


idź na usg!! u mnie pokazało, że krwawienie dopiero przede mną  to największe.. a pęcherzyka już nie było.  Piersi też bolą, jednak trochę czasu minie zanim się hormony unormują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamów zestaw na womenoweb


Dzieki za odpowiedz niestety trzeba tam czekać nawet do dwóch tygodni a ja nie mam tyle czasu jest to prawie 9 tydzień a im szybciej tym lepiej. Jakie są szanse na powodzenie i czy torbiel na jajniku zagraża mojemu zdrowiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za odpowiedz niestety trzeba tam czekać nawet do dwóch tygodni a ja nie mam tyle czasu jest to prawie 9 tydzień a im szybciej tym lepiej. Jakie są szanse na powodzenie i czy torbiel na jajniku zagraża mojemu zdrowiu.


paczki przychodzą w około 7-10 dni, poza tym skoro nie zestaw to co innego planujesz ? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko usg jest pewnym badaniem, nawet jak występuje krwawienie to trzeba sprawdzić czy macica się oczyściła.  Nie wiem na co czekasz.. aż się wykrwawisz i wylądujesz w szpitalu? może warto iść prywatnie sprawdzić czy wszystko ok.  Oczywiście zakładam, że już brałaś arth i zastanawiasz się czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paczki przychodzą w około 7-10 dni, poza tym skoro nie zestaw to co innego planujesz ? ?


Arth  to szansa ok 70%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko usg jest pewnym badaniem, nawet jak występuje krwawienie to trzeba sprawdzić czy macica się oczyściła.  Nie wiem na co czekasz.. aż się wykrwawisz i wylądujesz w szpitalu? może warto iść prywatnie sprawdzić czy wszystko ok.  Oczywiście zakładam, że już brałaś arth i zastanawiasz się czy się udało.


Macica nie oczyści się w kilka godzin, to proces długotrwały. To oczywiste, że w przypadku szybkiej wizyty po poronieniu, lekarz na usg widzi pozostałości endometrium. Rutynowo kobiety są wówczas wysyłane na łyżeczkowanie, którego w wielu przypadkach nie trzeba tak naprawdę wykonywać, i można dać organizmowi szansę na samoistne oczyszczenie. Jeżeli udało się potwierdzić poronienie, czy to przez USG, czy przez betę, wystarczy obserwować, czy nie ma nieprzyjemnego zapachu, ostrych bóli i gorączki, a macica poradzi sobie z oczyszczeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macica nie oczyści się w kilka godzin, to proces długotrwały. To oczywiste, że w przypadku szybkiej wizyty po poronieniu, lekarz na usg widzi pozostałości endometrium. Rutynowo kobiety są wówczas wysyłane na łyżeczkowanie, którego w wielu przypadkach nie trzeba tak naprawdę wykonywać, i można dać organizmowi szansę na samoistne oczyszczenie. Jeżeli udało się potwierdzić poronienie, czy to przez USG, czy przez betę, wystarczy obserwować, czy nie ma nieprzyjemnego zapachu, ostrych bóli i gorączki, a macica poradzi sobie z oczyszczeniem.


dokładnie, moja Pani Dr powiedziała, że teraz odchodzi się od łyżeczkowania.  W poniedziałek idę na usg, jeśli krwiak się zmniejszy i nie będzie komplikacji to czekamy aż macica sama się oczyści.  Oczywiście gdyby działo się coś złego to odrazu jadę do szpitala.  Póki co jestem dobrej myśli.  M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth 8szt,z apteki, mogę wysłać zdjęcia na mail, posiadam też paragon magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam jeden zestaw z WoW za 400zł, nie otwierany. mogę wysłać zdjęcia (ale wtedy już będzie otworzony), wysłać za pobraniem. 537066847

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 - ten numer oszukuje poza tym zostaje podany na policję za handel niedozwolonymi środkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie, moja Pani Dr powiedziała, że teraz odchodzi się od łyżeczkowania.  W poniedziałek idę na usg, jeśli krwiak się zmniejszy i nie będzie komplikacji to czekamy aż macica sama się oczyści.  Oczywiście gdyby działo się coś złego to odrazu jadę do szpitala.  Póki co jestem dobrej myśli.  M.


Po jakim czasie idziesz na usg?Mam na myśli ilość dni.Czekasz aż największe krwawienie minie?Słyszałam, że duże krwawienie może zaburzać widok usg, no ale jakoś trzeba sprawdzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w poniedziałek mam przyjść do kontroli na usg, jeśli krwiak się nie zmieniejszy to szpital, jeśli krawienie będzie bardzo obfite też kazała od razu jechać na ginekologię, nie można bagatelizować ponieważ można się wykrwawić... w razie pytań piszcie na mail magdammm77@o2.pl


Kiedy robiłaś pierwsze usg po zastosowaniu art**?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy robiłaś pierwsze usg po zastosowaniu art**?


w sobote wzielam art wczoraj bylam na usg, mimo krwawienia badanie zostalo wykonane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth 8 szt magdammm77@o2.pl (oryginalny z apteki, paragon do wglądu)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

250 zł opakowanie (20tab) arthrotec
z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

patriszia1989@interia.pl

250 zł opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Dzisiaj będzie pierwsza próba. 5 tc. od miesiączki, USG wykazało 3 tydzień. Udało mi się załatwić 40 tab.Jak się uda, wydam darmowo dla kobiet bardzo potrzebujących/oszukanych z problemami finansowymi, nie na handel. Tylko Poznań, osobiście, szybka akcja przekazania z rąk do rak. Liczę na uczciwość. Trzymajcie kciuki, zaczynam o 21 i będę informować o postępach na bieżąco.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Dzisiaj będzie pierwsza próba. 5 tc. od miesiączki, USG wykazało 3 tydzień. Udało mi się załatwić 40 tab.Jak się uda, wydam darmowo dla kobiet bardzo potrzebujących/oszukanych z problemami finansowymi, nie na handel. Tylko Poznań, osobiście, szybka akcja przekazania z rąk do rak. Liczę na uczciwość. Trzymajcie kciuki, zaczynam o 21 i będę informować o postępach na bieżąco.


A czemu tak późno? Trzecia dawka wypada Ci o trzeciej w nocy, a jak będziesz musiała wziąć więcej ?  Cala noc  z głowy. Podczas brania tabletek najlepiej się ruszać, ćwiczyć,sprzątac, a w nocy człowiek jest zmęczony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko w nocy jest możliwość, że będzie przy mnie zaufana osoba. Z wiadomych przyczyn  wolałabym tego nie robić w samotności. Obawiam się że 3 tydzień po zagnieżdżeniu to trochę za wcześnie, ale lepiej spróbować i mieć jeszcze czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko w nocy jest możliwość, że będzie przy mnie zaufana osoba. Z wiadomych przyczyn  wolałabym tego nie robić w samotności. Obawiam się że 3 tydzień po zagnieżdżeniu to trochę za wcześnie, ale lepiej spróbować i mieć jeszcze czas.


ja próbowałam w sobote w 3tc i się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja próbowałam w sobote w 3tc i się udało.


Dziękuję, jestem teraz trochę spokojniejsza.

----------


## pasikonik111

> Hej. Dzisiaj będzie pierwsza próba. 5 tc. od miesiączki, USG wykazało 3 tydzień. Udało mi się załatwić 40 tab.Jak się uda, wydam darmowo dla kobiet bardzo potrzebujących/oszukanych z problemami finansowymi, nie na handel. Tylko Poznań, osobiście, szybka akcja przekazania z rąk do rak. Liczę na uczciwość. Trzymajcie kciuki, zaczynam o 21 i będę informować o postępach na bieżąco.


Trzymam kciuki za powodzenie i chcialabym prosic o kontakt na priv. Oto moj mail: joanna.pas@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc
Pisze na szybko z autobusu po szpitalu. Bylam na izbie przyjec bo po wzieciu arthrotecu 12tab w 4tc czyli 5dni temu, wczoraj na usg dopochwowym wyszlo ze mam 23mm endometrium wciaz itp i musze sie zglosic do szpitala. Sama kupowalam z tej str, nie majac mozliwosci zdobycia inaczej arthrotecu. Teraz przepisano mi 1opak i mam wziac 4tabl z niego, wiec reszte moge odsprzedac, niech teraz komus pomoze.
Emma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam również art... byla to ciaza 7tygodniowa. Pierwsza dawke wzielam 4 tab. pod język a że szybko zacząl mnie piec to polknelam cale proszki.(niewiedzialam ze trzeba trzymac 30 min.)Po trzech godzinach kolejne 2tab. pod jeżyk (polknelam je po jakis 5-8 min) i dwie dopochwowo.Po kolejnych # godzinach kolejne @ pod jezyk (i tak samo trzymane jak poprzednio) i 2 dopochwowo. Po jakieś pół godzinie wystąpiło krwawienie bez bóli bez skurczów . Na drugi dzień przestało cokolwiek leczyc zas na trzeci rozkrecilo sie na dobre i skrzepy i krew.Po 2 dniach zaczelo malec krwawienie do zwyklego plamienia.Po dwoch tygodniach test ciazowy wyszedl negatywnie.Macica oczyscila sie sama bez powiklan bez zadnych dolegliwosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poniedziałek wziełam art...4 tabl pod jezyk po trzech godz kolejna dawka i po kolejnych 3 nastepne 4.Wszystkie w ten sam sposob. Dostalam krwawienia ale we wtorek oslablo one i teraz jest to bardzo skape plamienie.Podbrzusze mnie pobolewa jak na @.Czy zabieg sie mogl nie powiesc? Prosze o szybka odpowiedz. Dodam ze byla to ciaza  6 tydz 5 dzien.
\

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej idź na USG do ginekologa. Powiedz że spoznial Ci się okres i dostalas nienaturalnego krwawienia, które ustalo po dniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc
> Pisze na szybko z autobusu po szpitalu. Bylam na izbie przyjec bo po wzieciu arthrotecu 12tab w 4tc czyli 5dni temu, wczoraj na usg dopochwowym wyszlo ze mam 23mm endometrium wciaz itp i musze sie zglosic do szpitala. Sama kupowalam z tej str, nie majac mozliwosci zdobycia inaczej arthrotecu. Teraz przepisano mi 1opak i mam wziac 4tabl z niego, wiec reszte moge odsprzedac, niech teraz komus pomoze.
> Emma


u mnie to samo, 23mm. Kazali czekać do poniedziałku jak się nie zmniejszy do 8mm to szpital.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W poniedziałek wziełam art...4 tabl pod jezyk po trzech godz kolejna dawka i po kolejnych 3 nastepne 4.Wszystkie w ten sam sposob. Dostalam krwawienia ale we wtorek oslablo one i teraz jest to bardzo skape plamienie.Podbrzusze mnie pobolewa jak na @.Czy zabieg sie mogl nie powiesc? Prosze o szybka odpowiedz. Dodam ze byla to ciaza  6 tydz 5 dzien.
> \


ja miałam podobnie sobota niedziela lekko plamilam, nadak byl bol piersi itd poszlam w pon na usg okazalo sie ze pecherzyka nie ma ale jest duzy krwiak, dzis leje sie ze mnie jak z kranu.  idz na usg,potwierdza ci na pewno czy wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20:15 pierwsza dawka. Rozkrajalam i wyjmowalam małe, niepotrzebne tableteczki że środka. 4 tabsy pod język. Ledwo się zmieściły (mam przebity język 2 miejscach). Po kilku minutach czuje nudności. Po 20 delikatny ból brzucha. 
30 min po- mocne drgawki, ból podbrzusza się nasila. Ból gardła i delikatne problemy z przelykaniem. Objawy występują szybko, mam dobre przeczucia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth 8szt z apteki magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

21.15- ból zmalał, ciągłe nudności, zawroty. Ciepło i zimno. Jeździ mi w jelitach. Nie jest źle.
22.00- stresuje mnie ciągły brak krwi. Delikatny strach przed drugą dawką, ale musi być dobrze :Smile: 
22.50- jeszcze 25 minut. Niedługo dam znać jak jest po drugiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

23.10- rozwolnienie, szybko przeszło.
23.15- druga dawka. 4 tabletki pod język. Po 5 minutach ból w podbrzuszu wrócił. 
23.45- rozwolnienie, mocne dreszcze, zimno. Znów nie jest źle. Podbrzusze boli jak przy okresie. Nudności.
Jeszcze żadnej krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

00.00- silne skurcze , mocny ból. Zaczęło się, najgorsze trwało godzinę. Leci ze mnie krew, skrzepy. Jestem wykończona ale szczęśliwa. 
Jeszcze jedna dawka.
Nie używałam leków przeciwbólowych, ale bardzo polecam. Z nimi będzie łatwiej.
Postaram się informować dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 00.00- silne skurcze , mocny ból. Zaczęło się, najgorsze trwało godzinę. Leci ze mnie krew, skrzepy. Jestem wykończona ale szczęśliwa. 
> Jeszcze jedna dawka.
> Nie używałam leków przeciwbólowych, ale bardzo polecam. Z nimi będzie łatwiej.
> Postaram się informować dalej.


teraz tylko pozostaje iść na usg i potwierdzić, że się udało  :Smile:

----------


## Oliiin

Hej dziewczyny. Przedwczoraj zrobiłam testy, wyszły pozytywnie, wczoraj u ginekologa potwierdzono mi że jestem w ciąży, bardzo wczesna ciąża ok 5tydzien, lekarka nie mogła nawet dojrzeć zarodka. Przegladalam to forum, chce spróbować z arthroteciem. Myślicie że w tak wczesnej ciąży zadziała? Czytałam gdzieś również że to może być za wcześnie... Boję się  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Przedwczoraj zrobiłam testy, wyszły pozytywnie, wczoraj u ginekologa potwierdzono mi że jestem w ciąży, bardzo wczesna ciąża ok 5tydzien, lekarka nie mogła nawet dojrzeć zarodka. Przegladalam to forum, chce spróbować z arthroteciem. Myślicie że w tak wczesnej ciąży zadziała? Czytałam gdzieś również że to może być za wcześnie... Boję się


Skoro się boisz ze za wcześnie, to poczekaj... Za 8mscy samo wyskoczy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Im wcześniej tym lepiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No, ja już po. Trzecia dawka nie była zła, udało mi się po niej zasnąć. Krew i skrzepy delikatnie lecą, mniej niż przy okresie, ale chyba się udało. Za tydzień idę na USG. 
Zostało mi 28 tabletek, 12 już zarezerwowane.
Tak jak pisalam- resztę wydam za darmo, ale myślę że mogę wysłać również zwykłym listem. 
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję tym, którzy trzymali za mnie kciuki. : )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja byłam w 3-4 tygodniu i się udało. Odsprzedam 8szt z apteki magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No, ja już po. Trzecia dawka nie była zła, udało mi się po niej zasnąć. Krew i skrzepy delikatnie lecą, mniej niż przy okresie, ale chyba się udało. Za tydzień idę na USG. 
> Zostało mi 28 tabletek, 12 już zarezerwowane.
> Tak jak pisalam- resztę wydam za darmo, ale myślę że mogę wysłać również zwykłym listem. 
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję tym, którzy trzymali za mnie kciuki. : )


zostaw sobie te tabletki póki nie zrobiaz usg.   czsami krwawienie wcale nie oznacza, że się udało.  dziewczyny nie raz pisały o tym na forum.  3mam kciuki za Ciebie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5-6tydzien myślicie że arthrotec pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostaw sobie te tabletki póki nie zrobiaz usg.   czsami krwawienie wcale nie oznacza, że się udało.  dziewczyny nie raz pisały o tym na forum.  3mam kciuki za Ciebie!


Na szczęście jestem w takiej sytuacji, że załatwienie tych tabletek z apteki to u mnie kwestia 2 do 3 dni. A jeżeli mam okazję pomóc komuś w ciężkiej sprawie, to chętnie pomogę.  Czasami jest tak, że jest za późno żeby czekać : (

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5-6tydzien myślicie że arthrotec pomoże?


Ja byłam/jestem w 5, zadziałało jak powinno, myślę że warto spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na szczęście jestem w takiej sytuacji, że załatwienie tych tabletek z apteki to u mnie kwestia 2 do 3 dni. A jeżeli mam okazję pomóc komuś w ciężkiej sprawie, to chętnie pomogę.  Czasami jest tak, że jest za późno żeby czekać : (


Mogłabym prosić o twojego maila, chciałabym z tobą wymienić parę wiadomości, porozmawiać, chce również podjąć się takiego zabiegu?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny 
odsprzedam leki 100% pewności zakupiłem je dla żony ale problem rozwiązał się sam mają długi termin ważności cena to 350zł tyle za nie zapłaciłem
polecam zauer@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogłabym prosić o twojego maila, chciałabym z tobą wymienić parę wiadomości, porozmawiać, chce również podjąć się takiego zabiegu?


Podaje- 
ichanowa@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny pisze bo nie wiem co o tym myśleć...
Art. brałam jakiś miesiąc temu byłam wtedy w 6 tyg niestety nie zadzialal, jedyny objaw to dreszcze 
nic poza tym.Zero jakiegokolwiek bólu, zero krwi...
I wczoraj nagle zaczęłam krwawic(teraz jestem w 10 tyg) krew leciala przez 2 min i przestala, a dzis 
znowu krwawie...co to może oznaczać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny pisze bo nie wiem co o tym myśleć...
> Art. brałam jakiś miesiąc temu byłam wtedy w 6 tyg niestety nie zadzialal, jedyny objaw to dreszcze 
> nic poza tym.Zero jakiegokolwiek bólu, zero krwi...
> I wczoraj nagle zaczęłam krwawic(teraz jestem w 10 tyg) krew leciala przez 2 min i przestala, a dzis 
> znowu krwawie...co to może oznaczać?


Tzn, nie udało się a ty zdecydowalas się urodzić i teraz krwawisz? Pedz do gina, pewnie cos  zlego dzieje się z ciąża po tych tabletkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tzn, nie udało się a ty zdecydowalas się urodzić i teraz krwawisz? Pedz do gina, pewnie cos  zlego dzieje się z ciąża po tych tabletkach


Nie nie chciałam urodzić.Chcialam spróbować teraz jeszcze raz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie tabletek z apteki. Platnosc po sprawdzeniu zawartosci.    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12 szt 130zł plus wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i za pobraniem gotówki przy odbiorze 25zł. polecam nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 8szt za 50zł plus przesyłka magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie pilnie arthrotec. prosze o kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupie pilnie arthrotec. prosze o kontakt.


napisz do mnie na mail magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktos zamawiał zestaw z wow? ja zamówiłam tydzień temu, póki co paczka nie dotarła.  Udało się z arth ake tak czy tak zależy mi żeby paczka dotarła.  80euro zapłaciłam więc chętnie odsprzedam żeby zwróciły się koszty. mm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z was zamawiała zestaw ze strony womenhelpwomen? czy to sprawdzone źródło tak jak wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co myślicie aby w 5tc zażyć 12tabletek arthrotecu, a kiedy dotrze do mnie paczka za ok 2 tyg to tabletki misoprostol i mifepristone ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któraś z was zamawiała zestaw ze strony womenhelpwomen? czy to sprawdzone źródło tak jak wow?


tak, to tak samo pewne źródło, dodatkowo na plus przemawia to że darowizna jest niższa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktos zamawiał zestaw z wow? ja zamówiłam tydzień temu, póki co paczka nie dotarła.  Udało się z arth ake tak czy tak zależy mi żeby paczka dotarła.  80euro zapłaciłam więc chętnie odsprzedam żeby zwróciły się koszty. mm


a co widzisz na śledzeniu? mamy długi weekend, więc pewnie urzędnicy odpoczywają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co widzisz na śledzeniu? mamy długi weekend, więc pewnie urzędnicy odpoczywają


28.05 nadano na export więc wyleciała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co myślicie aby w 5tc zażyć 12tabletek arthrotecu, a kiedy dotrze do mnie paczka za ok 2 tyg to tabletki misoprostol i mifepristone ??


być może po arth się uda i nie trzeba będzie stosować m+m.  u mnie poszło po arth w 4tc a też zamówiłam zwztaw i czekam aż dojdzie żeby go komuś odsprzedać.  Stwierdziłam, że próbuje z arth bo nie wiadomo ile paczka będzie szła a im dalej z ciążą tym gorzej pod względem psychiki moim zdaniem.  3tc to galaretka mała natomiast w 8tc na usg już widać jak serce bije więc  temat coraz trudniejszy do ogarnięcia, przynajmniej ja tak to odbierałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, w pon zażyłam 12 tabletek alth do wczoraj krwawiłam delikatnie, ale dzis leci ze mnie jak z kranu ile to potrwa i czy to normalne żeby mnie bardzo bolało podbrzusze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> być może po arth się uda i nie trzeba będzie stosować m+m.  u mnie poszło po arth w 4tc a też zamówiłam zwztaw i czekam aż dojdzie żeby go komuś odsprzedać.  Stwierdziłam, że próbuje z arth bo nie wiadomo ile paczka będzie szła a im dalej z ciążą tym gorzej pod względem psychiki moim zdaniem.  3tc to galaretka mała natomiast w 8tc na usg już widać jak serce bije więc  temat coraz trudniejszy do ogarnięcia, przynajmniej ja tak to odbierałam.


A jeżeli wezmę arth, a później za jakiś czas dla pewności m+m to będzie pewniejsze że się udało? Jak myślisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, w pon zażyłam 12 tabletek alth do wczoraj krwawiłam delikatnie, ale dzis leci ze mnie jak z kranu ile to potrwa i czy to normalne żeby mnie bardzo bolało podbrzusze ?


ze mnie leci jak z kranu już czwarty dzień do tego czasami wylatują skrzepy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeżeli wezmę arth, a później za jakiś czas dla pewności m+m to będzie pewniejsze że się udało? Jak myślisz?


po co się faszerować dwa razy... wystarczy iść na usg  :Smile:  wtedy masz pewność i przy okazji określi gin jak wygląda twoja macica.  u mnie np 23mm krwiak w pon mam kontrole, jesli sie nie zmniejszy do 8mm to szpital.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po co się faszerować dwa razy... wystarczy iść na usg  wtedy masz pewność i przy okazji określi gin jak wygląda twoja macica.  u mnie np 23mm krwiak w pon mam kontrole, jesli sie nie zmniejszy do 8mm to szpital.


A powiedz, jak przechodziłas stosowanie arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A powiedz, jak przechodziłas stosowanie arth?


pierwsza próba z arth forte - nie podziałało, tydzień później sobota zwykły arth pierwsza dawka o 12.00 ok 23 małe plamienie, w niedzielę trochę większe, w pon usg powiedziała gin że pęcherzyka nie ma. od środy konkretnie krwawię... mam nadzieje że samo się oczyści bez konieczności łyżeczkowania, w pon mam kontrole

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, zdecydowałam że dzisiaj zamawiam zestaw z womenhelp. Jutro spotykam się osobiście z kobietą która ma do sprzedania 12tabketek arth więc mogę obrazu zobaczyć co to jest, czy mnie nie oszuka. Boję się... Musi się udać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, zdecydowałam że dzisiaj zamawiam zestaw z womenhelp. Jutro spotykam się osobiście z kobietą która ma do sprzedania 12tabketek arth więc mogę obrazu zobaczyć co to jest, czy mnie nie oszuka. Boję się... Musi się udać.


możesz poczekać jak chcesz, zamawiałam na womenonweb 27.05 i zestaw w drodze.  będę chciała go odsprzedać.  u mnie udało się z arth tyle, że za drugim razem (zwykły, forte nie podziałał)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, zdecydowałam że dzisiaj zamawiam zestaw z womenhelp. Jutro spotykam się osobiście z kobietą która ma do sprzedania 12tabketek arth więc mogę obrazu zobaczyć co to jest, czy mnie nie oszuka. Boję się... Musi się udać.


poznasz po opakowaniu i po zawartości (blistry mają nr seryjny itd), ja np.  zachowałam paragon, możesz ją też poprosić o pokazanie paragonu przecież musiała to kupić w aptece  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcę być zabezpieczona na każdy sposób, dlatego wolę mieć zestaw z whw który da mi 98% gwarancji na to, że się uda jeżeli arth nie zadziała  :Smile:  wykonałam już przelew, czekam na informację od whw, mam nadzieję, że wszystko jest ok, że nie zrobiłam żadnego błędu itd. Jeżeli uda mi się z arth, to także będę chciała odsprzedać jakiejś potrzebującej dziewczynie zestaw  :Smile:  zobaczymy jak będzie, jestem dobrej myśli. Razem z chłopakiem działamy w myślę ekspresowym tempie. W środę o wszystkim się dowiedzieliśmy, a dzisiaj, w piątek zamówiłam już zestaw z whw oraz jestem umówiona z kobietą od arth. Oby wszystko poszło dobrze, bardzo się boję, musi się udać! Będę tutaj was informować o wszystkim. Proszę trzymajcie kciuki,ja też trzymam za Was  :Smile:

----------


## pyta

Sluchajcie mam juz arth... Wyciagnelam z kazdej tabletki rdzen i mam pytanie.. Kiedy zaczac caly zabieg lepiej w  czy w nocy? Bardzo sie denerwujemy to ok 7-8 tc, ale wiem tez ze musimy to zrobic czekam na porade... I jak myslicie dziewczy y ile procent jest na powodzenie? Prosze trzymajcie kciuki Boze to chyba najgroszy dzien mojego zycia

----------


## pyta

Dzien czy noc? Przpraszam mialam literówki ehhh to te nerwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchajcie mam juz arth... Wyciagnelam z kazdej tabletki rdzen i mam pytanie.. Kiedy zaczac caly zabieg lepiej w  czy w nocy? Bardzo sie denerwujemy to ok 7-8 tc, ale wiem tez ze musimy to zrobic czekam na porade... I jak myslicie dziewczy y ile procent jest na powodzenie? Prosze trzymajcie kciuki Boze to chyba najgroszy dzien mojego zycia


sama musisz zdecydować, czy lepiej w dzień, czy w nocy. W nocy przeważnie sie spi, więc jest się zmęczonym, a w dzień można pomagać sobie ruchem, sprzatać, ćwiczyć. Skuteczność arthroteku to około 70-80%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchajcie mam juz arth... Wyciagnelam z kazdej tabletki rdzen i mam pytanie.. Kiedy zaczac caly zabieg lepiej w  czy w nocy? Bardzo sie denerwujemy to ok 7-8 tc, ale wiem tez ze musimy to zrobic czekam na porade... I jak myslicie dziewczy y ile procent jest na powodzenie? Prosze trzymajcie kciuki Boze to chyba najgroszy dzien mojego zycia


Trzymam kciuki z Ciebie! ja załatwiam arth jutro, mam nadzieje że wypali. Zabieg na poczatku tygodnia, prawdopodobnie we wtorek... bedzie dobrze! trzymam kciuki!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc. Została mi jeszcze jedna dawka arthrotecu. Wiecej info 537960116. Odprzedam ponieważ  mnie się  już  nie przyda, a mam możliwość  kupić  go na bieżąco.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny nie wiem co myslec...
Bralam art miesiąc temu niestety nie udało się, wogole nie zadzialal.
Teraz chciałam spróbować jeszcze raz ale trzy dni temu zaczelam krwawic trwalo to jakies 2 min
i przestało,wczoraj to samo kilka min krwawienia i koniec, dzis znowu...
Nie lecą żadne skrzepy tylko krew.Czy to możliwe ze po takim czasie od zazycia zaczęło się coś dziac?
I nie wiem czy mam brać drogi raz tabletki czy iść sprawdzić co się dzieje? Pomóżcie prosze

----------


## pyta

Dziekuje bardzo... Kurcze jeszcze nigdy sie tak nie balam, ale mam nadzieje ze wszystko sie uda bede pisala dzisiaj o 16 zaczynam. Ehh 







> Trzymam kciuki z Ciebie! ja załatwiam arth jutro, mam nadzieje że wypali. Zabieg na poczatku tygodnia, prawdopodobnie we wtorek... bedzie dobrze! trzymam kciuki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej 3 tyg temu zażyłam art. robiłam testy i jedna kreska teraz czasami mnie kujnie brzuszek... czy to oznacza coś złego ? kiedy mogę spodziewać się okresu...

----------


## pyta

Hej zażyłam pierwsza dawke szybko sie rozpusciło popilam troszke i wytworzyla sie piana z tabletek wiec szybko sie rozpuscily,teraz tylko czekac na jakiekolwiek objawy ... Czy po pierwszej dawce pojawia sie krwawienie? Badzcie dziewczyny ze mna bo naprawde stres siega zenitu... Ehhh

----------


## pyta

Póki co czuje drętwienie ust i jezyka pojawia sie też ból gardła i lekki problem z przełykanie wierci mnie w brzuchu... Czy to mozliwe ze tak szybko mam takie objawy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Póki co czuje drętwienie ust i jezyka pojawia sie też ból gardła i lekki problem z przełykanie wierci mnie w brzuchu... Czy to mozliwe ze tak szybko mam takie objawy?


u mnie było podobnie, krwawic zaczęłam po 3 dawce, teraz jestem cztery dni po i leje sie ze mnie jak z kranu.  powodzenia!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej 3 tyg temu zażyłam art. robiłam testy i jedna kreska teraz czasami mnie kujnie brzuszek... czy to oznacza coś złego ? kiedy mogę spodziewać się okresu...


idź na usg sprawdzić czy wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth magdammm77@o2.p

----------


## pyta

Pojawil sie ból brzucha i mdłości przychodza i odchadza falami tak powinno byc wszystko idzie w dobrym kierunku?

----------


## pyta

Nie mam poki co jakis wielkich bóli brzucha dosc lagodne sa objawy... Czy to normalne? Czy wszystko idzie ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam poki co jakis wielkich bóli brzucha dosc lagodne sa objawy... Czy to normalne? Czy wszystko idzie ok?


kazdy reaguje inaczej u mnie pierwsza proba z forte skonczyla sie nie powodzeniem tydzień później wzięłam zwykly i sie udało.

----------


## pyta

Teraz bole podbrzusza sa nieco wieksze ale niem
 dreszczy oraz biegunki. Mam nadzieje ze wszystko idzie ok. 
Za godzine druga dawka zobaczymy co wtedy.
Bede pisala. Mam tylko nadzieje ze idzie jak nalezy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy nadal posiadasz pozostalosci tabletek bym potrzebowala i jaka cena? Czy moge jakos na meil napisac?








> No, ja już po. Trzecia dawka nie była zła, udało mi się po niej zasnąć. Krew i skrzepy delikatnie lecą, mniej niż przy okresie, ale chyba się udało. Za tydzień idę na USG. 
> Zostało mi 28 tabletek, 12 już zarezerwowane.
> Tak jak pisalam- resztę wydam za darmo, ale myślę że mogę wysłać również zwykłym listem. 
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję tym, którzy trzymali za mnie kciuki. : )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz poczekać jak chcesz, zamawiałam na womenonweb 27.05 i zestaw w drodze.  będę chciała go odsprzedać.  u mnie udało się z arth tyle, że za drugim razem (zwykły, forte nie podziałał)


Jeśli nie masz jeszcze chętnych to ja chciałabym odkupić zestaw, napisz do mnie, proszę jaga-ja2@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, znalazłam ofertę w internecie na tabletke RU i 12 tabletek misoprostolu, czy to dobry zestaw? 6-7 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7 tygodniu, muszę usunąć ciążę. Proszę o kontakt dziewczyny, które to już zrobiły, przyda mi się jakaś instrukcja. Nr gg: 51627859. To pilne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7 tygodniu, muszę usunąć ciążę. Proszę o kontakt dziewczyny, które to już zrobiły, przyda mi się jakaś instrukcja. Nr gg: 51627859. To pilne!


Na pewno nie od typa pod nr 604373376, przysłał mi witaminy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie no, jak zdecyduję się kupić to tylko od dziewczyny której się to udało i po prostu kilka jej zostało.  :Wink:  Ale dzięki za ostrzeżenie.

----------


## pyta

Komu udalo sie z forte? Wyciagalam rdzen. Ale zaczynam sie martwic czy dam rade z forte? Ehhhh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej 3 tyg temu zażyłam art. robiłam testy i jedna kreska teraz czasami mnie kujnie brzuszek... czy to oznacza coś złego ? kiedy mogę spodziewać się okresu...


U mnie po zabiegu miesiaczka wrocila po 4 tygodniach.

----------


## pyta

Przyszedl czas na kolejna dawke. Bole brzucha sa mocne przychodza falami jak nasskórcze przyszlo. Na wymioty zbiera... Ale poki co daje rade. Dochadza bardzo mocne wzdecia a brzuch mam jak balon czy tak powinno byc?

----------


## pyta

Słuchajcie pojawilo sie krwawienie lekkie ale jest narazie bez skrzepow.. Czy jest ok? Z jednej strony sie ciesz a z drugiej strach...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, byłyście u lekarza, żeby potwierdzić ciążę, czy tylko zrobiłyście test? Powiedzcie mi, lepiej dopochwowo zastosować tabletki, czy pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> idź na usg sprawdzić czy wszystko ok.


tyg 
ciąże mogę wykluczyć bo jak jedna kreska już od ponad dwóch tyg wychodzi to raczej nie ciąża bo test już by wykrył tak dużą ciąże zresztą moją 4 tyg od razu wykrył dwie mocne krechy a teraz byłoby ok 12 -13 tyg coś może tam być nie tak ? może faktycznie usg tylko boję się że jednak coś tam będzie... to był by cud...

----------


## pyta

My jesteśmy w trakcie. Stosowalam pod jezyk i po pierwszej dawce pojawilo sie krwawienie lekkie ale juz jest. Towarzyszy temu mocny bol brzucha przychodzacy falami. Na poczatku nudnosi lekkie i wiercenie w brzuchu. Zobaczymy co dalej sie bedzie działo. 




> Dziewczyny, byłyście u lekarza, żeby potwierdzić ciążę, czy tylko zrobiłyście test? Powiedzcie mi, lepiej dopochwowo zastosować tabletki, czy pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A byłaś u lekarza? Czy tylko zrobiłaś test?

----------


## pyta

Tylko test. Mam nadzieje ze wszystko idzie ok? Krew leci na dal po malu ale bez skrzepow... I znowu dreszcze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, znalazłam ofertę w internecie na tabletke RU i 12 tabletek misoprostolu, czy to dobry zestaw? 6-7 tydzień


wszystkie ogłoszenia o "RU i 12 misoprostolach" to oszustwo. Zestaw poronny wygląda inaczej i nie można go kupić ot tak. Jedyne wiarygodne źródło to organizacje międzynarodowe, zajmujące się pomocą kobietom w niechcianej ciąży - womenhelp org i womenonweb org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sporo o tym czytałam, nie martw się. Od razu skrzepy nie polecą, trzeba poczekać, jak zobaczysz poprzednie strony to widać, że niektóre dziewczyny męczą się kilka dni.

----------


## pyta

Dziekuje za odp. Siedze i czekam na jakas odpowiedz bardzo sie stresuje a do tego ten bol. Teraz nie jestem w stanie szukac ale prosze powiedz mi jak myslisz dobrze idzie jak juz przy pierwszej dawce pojawilo sie krwawienie ? Male bo male ale jest. Brzuch mam napecznialy jak balon... Ehhh

----------


## pyta

Dziekuje za odp. Siedze i czekam na jakas odpowiedz bardzo sie stresuje a do tego ten bol. Teraz nie jestem w stanie szukac ale prosze powiedz mi jak myslisz dobrze idzie jak juz przy pierwszej dawce pojawilo sie krwawienie ? Male bo male ale jest. Brzuch mam napecznialy jak balon... Ehhh
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc




> Sporo o tym czytałam, nie martw się. Od razu skrzepy nie polecą, trzeba poczekać, jak zobaczysz poprzednie strony to widać, że niektóre dziewczyny męczą się kilka dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.   tydz temu zrobilam zabieg. 3 tabletki dopochwowo i wstrzyklam troche cieplej przegotowanej wody. rada ktora dostala kolezanka od lekarza kilka lat temu. po 3 godz poszlam siku. zlecialo kilka krzepow malych. wystraszylam sie ze sie nie udalo. rano....nie mam mdlosci moge wypic kawe bez cof ale krwawienie slabe. straszne co dalej. minal tydz poszlam do gin na usg. nie ma pecherzyka ale sa jakies tkanki krwi, dostalam skierowanie na czyszczenie. data wstepn ZA 5DNI. BO W SZPITALU U NAS AKIE ZABIEGI PRZEPROWADZAJA RAZ W TYG. LEKARZ STWIERDZIL ZE TO MOGA BYC NIEGROZNE POLIPY. CZYLI NIE POZNAL NIC. TAK JAK JUZ NIE JEDNA WSPOMNIALA. NIE KAZDA MUSI MIEC POTOKI KRWI ITD. IDZCIE PO ZABIEGU NA USG. OCZYWISCIE ODCZEKAJCIE PARE DNI JESLI ROBILYSCIE TO DOPOCHWOWO. LEKARZ DAL KOLEZANCE TABLETKI ART SZTUK 3. TEZ DALY RADE. TAKZE NIEKONIECZNE JEST BRANIE CALEJ SERII. NIE WSPOMNE ZE LEKARZ PRTWATNIE WZIAL TYSIAC ZL ZA TE TRZY TABLETKI.

----------


## pyta

My jestemy po drugiej serii tyle ze pod jezyk, wezme jeszcze ostatnia dawke poki co jest malutkie krwawienie. Czyli myslisz ze idzie w dobra strone? 





> Hej.   tydz temu zrobilam zabieg. 3 tabletki dopochwowo i wstrzyklam troche cieplej przegotowanej wody. rada ktora dostala kolezanka od lekarza kilka lat temu. po 3 godz poszlam siku. zlecialo kilka krzepow malych. wystraszylam sie ze sie nie udalo. rano....nie mam mdlosci moge wypic kawe bez cof ale krwawienie slabe. straszne co dalej. minal tydz poszlam do gin na usg. nie ma pecherzyka ale sa jakies tkanki krwi, dostalam skierowanie na czyszczenie. data wstepn ZA 5DNI. BO W SZPITALU U NAS AKIE ZABIEGI PRZEPROWADZAJA RAZ W TYG. LEKARZ STWIERDZIL ZE TO MOGA BYC NIEGROZNE POLIPY. CZYLI NIE POZNAL NIC. TAK JAK JUZ NIE JEDNA WSPOMNIALA. NIE KAZDA MUSI MIEC POTOKI KRWI ITD. IDZCIE PO ZABIEGU NA USG. OCZYWISCIE ODCZEKAJCIE PARE DNI JESLI ROBILYSCIE TO DOPOCHWOWO. LEKARZ DAL KOLEZANCE TABLETKI ART SZTUK 3. TEZ DALY RADE. TAKZE NIEKONIECZNE JEST BRANIE CALEJ SERII. NIE WSPOMNE ZE LEKARZ PRTWATNIE WZIAL TYSIAC ZL ZA TE TRZY TABLETKI.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do Art Forte.
Wybacz, że nie odpisywałam jakiś czas, musiałam wyłączyć kompa. Myślę, że jutro się okaże. To dobrze, że już po pierwszej serii zaczęłaś krwawić. Powiedz mi, w którym jesteś (byłaś) tygodniu?

----------


## pyta

Dziekuje ze odpisalas.. 8/9 tc. Nadal krwawie.. Narazie nie duzo ale leci dosc ciemny kolor ma.. Przepraszam za wywody tutaj jak jest ale jestesmy same a pierwszy raz mamy z tym stycznosc. Myslisz ze wszystko jest ok?






> Do Art Forte.
> Wybacz, że nie odpisywałam jakiś czas, musiałam wyłączyć kompa. Myślę, że jutro się okaże. To dobrze, że już po pierwszej serii zaczęłaś krwawić. Powiedz mi, w którym jesteś (byłaś) tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz gg? Tam byśmy sobie teraz popisały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyciągajcie rdzeń, który zawiera lek przeciwbólowy spowalniający działanie arth i na pół godziny pod język, spokojnie wytrzymacie.  Co do usg to nie chodzi tylko o potwierdzenie, że nie ma ciąży ale też o sprawdzenie co z macicą czy nie ma pozostałości itd  chodzi o nasze zdrowie... a test nie pokaże co mamy w środku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie mi, potrzebuję tabletek, zamówiłam coś w necie, ale z tego  o piszecie wynika, że to same oszukane proszki... napiszcie, proszę jaga-ja2@o2.pl

----------


## pyta

Mam messengera tylko ale zaraz sprobuje zainstalowac gg. Podaj namiary?





> Masz gg? Tam byśmy sobie teraz popisały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

51627859  :Wink:  napisz do mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie mi, potrzebuję tabletek, zamówiłam coś w necie, ale z tego  o piszecie wynika, że to same oszukane proszki... napiszcie, proszę jaga-ja2@o2.pl


mi zostało 8szt arth i czekam na zestaw z wow ale jeszcze go nie mam w domu, dam znać jak dotrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi zostało 8szt arth i czekam na zestaw z wow ale jeszcze go nie mam w domu, dam znać jak dotrze.


Czytałam dużo o zastosowaniu, ale już się pogubilam... bardzo proszę, daj znać, czekam :-(

----------


## pyta

Napisalam do Ciebie na gg.





> 51627859  napisz do mnie

----------


## pyta

Ja jestem w trakcie . i dokladnie tak zrobilam wyciagbelam rdzen z każdej tabletki i juz po pierwszej dawce nastapilo krwawienie male bo male ale nadal trwa... Czy to dobry znak?






> wyciągajcie rdzeń, który zawiera lek przeciwbólowy spowalniający działanie arth i na pół godziny pod język, spokojnie wytrzymacie.  Co do usg to nie chodzi tylko o potwierdzenie, że nie ma ciąży ale też o sprawdzenie co z macicą czy nie ma pozostałości itd  chodzi o nasze zdrowie... a test nie pokaże co mamy w środku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kto poleci sprzedającego arthro ZWYKLEGO nie forteee  - tylko osoby które już zakupily proszę o pomoc- proszę pilnie namiar....forte nie zadzialal ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ma możliwość załatwić receptę na te leki? :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was ma możliwość załatwić receptę na ten lek? :-(

----------


## pyta

U nas ciag dalszy zabiegu, pojawilo sie krwawienie             mocniejsze i skrzepy. Za 20min ostatnia dawka jestem zszokowana ze objawy i krwawienie nastapilo tak szybko a do tego te skrzepy. Jak myslicie jet dobrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy udało się Wam kupić opakowanie bez recepty w Warszawie? "Na dziadka/babcię" albo coś? Albo macie może namiar ma lekarza, który wystawi receptę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U nas ciag dalszy zabiegu, pojawilo sie krwawienie             mocniejsze i skrzepy. Za 20min ostatnia dawka jestem zszokowana ze objawy i krwawienie nastapilo tak szybko a do tego te skrzepy. Jak myslicie jet dobrze?


Wszystko wskazuje na to, że idzie dobrze. Trzymaj się!

----------


## pyta

Jestem po 3 dawce. Poki co towarzysza mi nudnosci i lekkie drgawi na poczatku kazdej dawki, krwawienie nadal trwa juz ze skrzepami nie duze ale sa.. Bol brzucha nadal naplywa falami raz mocny jak cholera a raz lekki. Co za nerwy. Teraz tylko czekac trzeba. Po ilu dniach moge test zrobic? Bo po kilku to napewno wizyta u ginekologa ale wczesniej chcialabym test.

----------


## pyta

Mocne krwawienie nadal i dużo skrzepow przy tym jeden wielkości malej fasoli dziwne uczucie przy tym towarzyszylo jakbym jakis kamyczek wydalila czy to mozliwe ze nastepuje oczyszczenie dobre? Naprawde szybko zaczely skrzypy sie wydalac juz przy drugiej dawce a krwawienie od pierwszej dawki. Jak myslicie jest dobrze? Niedlugo spróbuje usnac choc teraz nasilily sie nudnosci i rozwolnienie niestety.  Ostatnia faza NAJGORSZA .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po 3 dawce. Poki co towarzysza mi nudnosci i lekkie drgawi na poczatku kazdej dawki, krwawienie nadal trwa juz ze skrzepami nie duze ale sa.. Bol brzucha nadal naplywa falami raz mocny jak cholera a raz lekki. Co za nerwy. Teraz tylko czekac trzeba. Po ilu dniach moge test zrobic? Bo po kilku to napewno wizyta u ginekologa ale wczesniej chcialabym test.


Test możesz robić najwcześniej za dwa, trzy tygodnie. Do tego czasu gonadotropina kosmowkowa moze sie utrzymywac w organizmie i dawac pozytywny wynik testu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy udało się Wam kupić opakowanie bez recepty w Warszawie? "Na dziadka/babcię" albo coś? Albo macie może namiar ma lekarza, który wystawi receptę?


Nikt Ci nie sprzeda bez recepty... mnie lekarz prywatnie chciał skasować 800zł za receptę! zamów zestaw z womenonweb albo odkup od dziewczyny która zamówiła a nie skorzysta, taniej Cie to wyjdzie i pewność wykonania zabiegu masz 98% a po arthtr 70%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mocne krwawienie nadal i dużo skrzepow przy tym jeden wielkości malej fasoli dziwne uczucie przy tym towarzyszylo jakbym jakis kamyczek wydalila czy to mozliwe ze nastepuje oczyszczenie dobre? Naprawde szybko zaczely skrzypy sie wydalac juz przy drugiej dawce a krwawienie od pierwszej dawki. Jak myslicie jest dobrze? Niedlugo spróbuje usnac choc teraz nasilily sie nudnosci i rozwolnienie niestety.  Ostatnia faza NAJGORSZA .


wygląda na to że wszystko poszło dobrze :Smile:  teraz tylko pozostaje iść na usg kontrolne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test możesz robić najwcześniej za dwa, trzy tygodnie. Do tego czasu gonadotropina kosmowkowa moze sie utrzymywac w organizmie i dawac pozytywny wynik testu.


test po miesiącu najlepiej.  ja jestem tydzień po wykonaniu udanego zabiegu a nadal trochę pobolewają mnie piersi itd jednak hormony tak szybko się nie ustabilizują. wszystko wymaga czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Jestem zainteresowana zakupem leku Arthrotec. Ilosc dostepnych tabletek oraz ich cene za sztuke lub zestaw prosze kierowac w wiadomosci na adres esheer@onet.eu
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Jestem zainteresowana zakupem leku Arthrotec. Ilosc dostepnych tabletek oraz ich cene za sztuke lub zestaw prosze kierowac w wiadomosci na adres esheer@onet.eu
> Pozdrawiam.


napisalam Ci na mail ale nie doszedł.  magdammm77@o2.p napisz do mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po 3 dawce. Poki co towarzysza mi nudnosci i lekkie drgawi na poczatku kazdej dawki, krwawienie nadal trwa juz ze skrzepami nie duze ale sa.. Bol brzucha nadal naplywa falami raz mocny jak cholera a raz lekki. Co za nerwy. Teraz tylko czekac trzeba. Po ilu dniach moge test zrobic? Bo po kilku to napewno wizyta u ginekologa ale wczesniej chcialabym test.


jak dasz rade odczekaj z tydz i dopiero idz na usg. kup sobie w aptece tamtum rose i za pomoca strzykawki oczyszczaj macice. nie licz na test bo to sprawa inwidualna. jednej wyjdzie po dwoch tyg nastepnej po czterech. po co masz sie stresowac. po twoich wpisach widac ze wszystko poszlo ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak dasz rade odczekaj z tydz i dopiero idz na usg. kup sobie w aptece tamtum rose i za pomoca strzykawki oczyszczaj macice. nie licz na test bo to sprawa inwidualna. jednej wyjdzie po dwoch tyg nastepnej po czterech. po co masz sie stresowac. po twoich wpisach widac ze wszystko poszlo ok.





Co za pomysł z tym tantum rose !!! To sluzy do irygacji pochwy, a nie macicy !!!! Jak się ma przedostać przez szyjkę macicy ??? A po za tym co to za pomysł żeby się plukac ??? Luuudzie zanim napiszecie cos, to pomyslcie, ze ktoś może wasze durne rady potraktować poważnie, i nabawić się jakiegoś zakażenia albo sepsy....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za pomysł z tym tantum rose !!! To sluzy do irygacji pochwy, a nie macicy !!!! Jak się ma przedostać przez szyjkę macicy ??? A po za tym co to za pomysł żeby się plukac ??? Luuudzie zanim napiszecie cos, to pomyslcie, ze ktoś może wasze durne rady potraktować poważnie, i nabawić się jakiegoś zakażenia albo sepsy....


dokładnie!!! czy macica jest oczyszczona może stwierdzić tylko lekarz na usg i to on podejmuje decyzje co dalej gdyby coś tam w środku zostało.  Dziewczyny myślcie trochę... tu chodzi o nasze zdrowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprawka.
Na email esheer@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie moge kupic Arthrotec?prosze o jakiś pewny namiar.

----------


## pyta

Hej

----------


## pyta

Hej dopiero wstalam . Sluchajcie wszystko chyba poszlo ok. Do tej pory mam silne krwawienie i skrzepy. Wczoraj jestem na 90% pewna ze wydalilam pecherzyk. Czy jest to mozliwe? Jakie to szczescie ze jestem juz po. Ostatniq dawka byla najgorsza.

----------


## pyta

Spokojnie napewno nie bede dopuszczala do takich praktyk. Od tego jest lekarz. Takze poczekam troszkei udam sie na usg. Ale powiem wam ze brzdzo mnie oczyszcza.. Jestem pozywnie zaskoczona.





> Co za pomysł z tym tantum rose !!! To sluzy do irygacji pochwy, a nie macicy !!!! Jak się ma przedostać przez szyjkę macicy ??? A po za tym co to za pomysł żeby się plukac ??? Luuudzie zanim napiszecie cos, to pomyslcie, ze ktoś może wasze durne rady potraktować poważnie, i nabawić się jakiegoś zakażenia albo sepsy....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze mi ktoś pomoc i doradzić gdzie moge kupic tabletki?prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze mi ktoś pomoc i doradzić gdzie moge kupic tabletki?prosze


womenhelp org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy któraś z was może mi powiedzieć czy można porobić bez skrzepow?
Art brałam miesiąc temu i niestety nie zadzialal...teraz po miesiacu czasu zaczelam krwawic, nic mnie
nie boli, skrzepow brak tylko sama krew i to nie ciągle od 4 dni raz krwawie zaraz przestaje i za pare godz 
znów krwawie i tak w kółko.Czy mogła bym z któraś z was wymienić się gg i porozmawiac o tym?
Była bym wdzięczna bo nie wiem co myslec...Prosze o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej czy któraś z was może mi powiedzieć czy można porobić bez skrzepow?
> Art brałam miesiąc temu i niestety nie zadzialal...teraz po miesiacu czasu zaczelam krwawic, nic mnie
> nie boli, skrzepow brak tylko sama krew i to nie ciągle od 4 dni raz krwawie zaraz przestaje i za pare godz 
> znów krwawie i tak w kółko.Czy mogła bym z któraś z was wymienić się gg i porozmawiac o tym?
> Była bym wdzięczna bo nie wiem co myslec...Prosze o odp


Pomysl sama...jesteś teraz w jakimś 10 tyg, tak ? To jak sobie wyobrazasz poronic sama krwią, skoro zarodek ma jakies 2-3 cm? On musi wypaść, i będzie wielkości dużej śliwki lub mandarynki. Przecież się nie rozpuścił....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenhelp org


A gdzie indziej prócz womenhelp org?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie indziej prócz womenhelp org?


womenonweb org ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No Sorki zle napisałam .Z tym ze sie tam dość długo czeka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, piszcie do mnie jak coś Wam zostało, proszę Was :-( jaga-ja2@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poprawka.
> Na email esheer@onet.pl


Napisałam do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, piszcie do mnie jak coś Wam zostało, proszę Was :-( jaga-ja2@o2.pl


napisalam, zostało mi 8tabletek

----------


## pyta

Witajcie.. Juz kilka godzin po zabiegu. Czuje sie nawet dobrze oslabiona jestem dosc mocno , krwawienie nadal trwa wiec wydaje mi sie ze wszystko poszlo zgodnie z planem...CHCIALAM WAM WSZYSTKIM BARDZO PODZIĘKOWAĆ ZA PORADY I WSPARCIE KTORE TU OTRZYMALAM GDYBY NIE WY TO NIE WIEM CO TO BY BYLO EHH.. Po weekendzie mysle ze gdzies kolo piatku udam sie do ginekologa zobaczymy co powie oby to na co czekam. Poki co zmniejszyl mi sie brzuch i piersi przestaly byc tak obrzmiale wiec jak myslicie wszystko chyba idzie ku dobremu??

----------


## pyta

Sluchajcie pod koniec tygodnia jak juz bede po wizycie i bedzie ok to bedziemy mialy do wydania 8tab. Arth . oddamy za darmo .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie.. Juz kilka godzin po zabiegu. Czuje sie nawet dobrze oslabiona jestem dosc mocno , krwawienie nadal trwa wiec wydaje mi sie ze wszystko poszlo zgodnie z planem...CHCIALAM WAM WSZYSTKIM BARDZO PODZIĘKOWAĆ ZA PORADY I WSPARCIE KTORE TU OTRZYMALAM GDYBY NIE WY TO NIE WIEM CO TO BY BYLO EHH.. Po weekendzie mysle ze gdzies kolo piatku udam sie do ginekologa zobaczymy co powie oby to na co czekam. Poki co zmniejszyl mi sie brzuch i piersi przestaly byc tak obrzmiale wiec jak myslicie wszystko chyba idzie ku dobremu??


ja robiłam w sobotę i w poniedziałek już poszłam na usg, wszystko się udało.  Tobie pewnie też z tego co piszesz  :Smile:

----------


## pyta

Sluchaj a czy wydalilas sama pecherzyk? Wiedzialas ze to jest to ? Bo mi sie wydaje ze ja to mialam wydalone ale nie jestem pewna... Choc wczoraj lalo sie ze mnie i tak jak juz pisalam czulam ze wydalilam cos wiekszego niz skrzepy i widzialam to ale juz tu nie bede sie rozpisywac... Przepraszam za takie pytania .





> ja robiłam w sobotę i w poniedziałek już poszłam na usg, wszystko się udało.  Tobie pewnie też z tego co piszesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchaj a czy wydalilas sama pecherzyk? Wiedzialas ze to jest to ? Bo mi sie wydaje ze ja to mialam wydalone ale nie jestem pewna... Choc wczoraj lalo sie ze mnie i tak jak juz pisalam czulam ze wydalilam cos wiekszego niz skrzepy i widzialam to ale juz tu nie bede sie rozpisywac... Przepraszam za takie pytania .


u mnie to był ok 4tc,trochę plamiłam, jakieś skrzepy małe były ale pewna byłam, że jeszcze pęcherzyka nie widziałam... w poniedziałek poszłam na usg i okazało się, że go nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchajcie pod koniec tygodnia jak juz bede po wizycie i bedzie ok to bedziemy mialy do wydania 8tab. Arth . oddamy za darmo .


Kompletuje zestaw, proszę o kontakt na jaga-ja2@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomysl sama...jesteś teraz w jakimś 10 tyg, tak ? To jak sobie wyobrazasz poronic sama krwią, skoro zarodek ma jakies 2-3 cm? On musi wypaść, i będzie wielkości dużej śliwki lub mandarynki. Przecież się nie rozpuścił....


Wiec co może oznaczać samo krwawienie?

----------


## pyta

No ja 8tc i mialam wrazenie ze to bylo to a czy to mozliwe ze po 3 dawce wydalilam ? 





> u mnie to był ok 4tc,trochę plamiłam, jakieś skrzepy małe były ale pewna byłam, że jeszcze pęcherzyka nie widziałam... w poniedziałek poszłam na usg i okazało się, że go nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tytuł forum to arthrotec na poronienie a nie womenonweb skoro dziewczyny pytaja o art to chyba o tymjest forum nie rozumiem czemu odpowiadacie womenodweb na pytanie gdzie nabyc tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tytuł forum to arthrotec na poronienie a nie womenonweb skoro dziewczyny pytaja o art to chyba o tymjest forum nie rozumiem czemu odpowiadacie womenodweb na pytanie gdzie nabyc tabletki


ja też zamówiłam awaryjnie na womenonweb i co, wyrzucisz mmie z tego forum? po prostu czepiliwość ludzka nie zna granic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja 8tc i mialam wrazenie ze to bylo to a czy to mozliwe ze po 3 dawce wydalilam ?


nie jestem jasnowidzem  :Smile:  Ty też nie, dlatego powinnaś zrobić usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znam przypadek gdzie leciały duże skrzepy a ciąża się utrzymała.. musisz iść do ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kompletuje zestaw, proszę o kontakt na jaga-ja2@o2.pl


to napisz, że zbierasz darmowe a nie, że chcesz kupić bo blokujesz innym kolejkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchajcie pod koniec tygodnia jak juz bede po wizycie i bedzie ok to bedziemy mialy do wydania 8tab. Arth . oddamy za darmo .


Dziewczyny nie odawajcie za darmo, zawsze powinna być symboliczna opłata.  Oddacie za free a potem ktoś to będzie chciał sprzedać za 1000zł jakiejś naiwnej dziewczynie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tytuł forum to arthrotec na poronienie a nie womenonweb skoro dziewczyny pytaja o art to chyba o tymjest forum nie rozumiem czemu odpowiadacie womenodweb na pytanie gdzie nabyc tabletki


A wg co takiego mozna zamowic od womenek ? Bizuterie? Modne ciuchy? Bestsellery? Nie? A moze oryginalne zestawy poronne w postaci TABLETEK??

----------


## pyta

Dobrze moze i racja. Zobaczymy jak bedzie wtygodniu potem zadecydujemy...




> Dziewczyny nie odawajcie za darmo, zawsze powinna być symboliczna opłata.  Oddacie za free a potem ktoś to będzie chciał sprzedać za 1000zł jakiejś naiwnej dziewczynie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś do sprzedania z woj. łódzkiego? Ogólnie, zależy mi na tym, żeby to było dziś. Oczywiście podjadę po nie. To pilne, nr tel: 793 238 029.  Proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś do sprzedania z woj. łódzkiego? Ogólnie, zależy mi na tym, żeby to było dziś. Oczywiście podjadę po nie. To pilne, nr tel: 793 238 029.  Proszę o kontakt.


ja mam ale będę dopiero jutro w domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to napisz, że zbierasz darmowe a nie, że chcesz kupić bo blokujesz innym kolejkę.


Ja nie sępie, zapłacę, tylko zależy mi żeby skompletować 12 :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie sępie, zapłacę, tylko zależy mi żeby skompletować 12 :-(


tak Ci zależy, że jak napisałam czy jesteś zainteresowana to nic nie odpisałaś  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś do sprzedania z woj. łódzkiego? Ogólnie, zależy mi na tym, żeby to było dziś. Oczywiście podjadę po nie. To pilne, nr tel: 793 238 029.  Proszę o kontakt.


na dziś... hmmm.... uważasz, że jeden czy dwa dni Cię zbawi? ja już 10 dni czekam na zestaw z wow i żyje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak Ci zależy, że jak napisałam czy jesteś zainteresowana to nic nie odpisałaś


 Juz odpisałam, musiałam w domu oporządzić. Nikomu nie chce blokować kolejki, po prostu nie mogę cały czas śledzić forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz odpisałam, musiałam w domu oporządzić. Nikomu nie chce blokować kolejki, po prostu nie mogę cały czas śledzić forum


spox tylko ja już moje odsprzedałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny, jestem na początku 7 tygodnia, dzisiaj wykupiłam na receptę arthrotec forte(byłam u lekarki w środę bo mnie angina złapała i przy okazji poprosiłam czy nie mogłaby mi przypisać atrhrotecu dla chorego dziadka - przypisała bez problemu) i 15 minut temu zażyłam pierwszą dawkę, 4 sztuki pod język, najpierw wyciągnęłam z każdej rdzeń. Po 10 minutach w ustach rozpuściły mi się zupełnie, zrobiła się taka ciapa bez żadnych grudek więc wszystko połknęłam. Smak taki nijaki, dla mnie zupełnie bez problemu. Teraz zaczęłam się trochę bać jak to będzie, na razie czuje się zupełnie normalnie. Mój facet nie wie o ciąży, ale oboje tego nie chcemy bo już niejednokrotnie mi mówił, że wolałby przez okno wyskoczyć niż teraz mieć dziecko, jest to najgorszy czas z możliwych i do tego wiele, naprawdę wrecz ogrom przeciwskazań, dlatego podjęłam taką decyzję. Jestem sama w domu, bo on wraca dopiero jutro na wieczór i mam nadzieję, że do tego czasu będzie już po wszystkim :Frown:   boję się bólu i czy w ogóle zacznę krwawić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spox tylko ja już moje odsprzedałam.


Nie ja jedna jestem w potrzebie, doskonale rozumiem. Powtórzę raz jeszcze maila: jaga-ja2@o2.pl super by było, gdyby któraś z Was, która ma mieszkała w Warszawie albo okolicach, wtedy szybciej bym mogła odebrać. Nie złoście się na mnie, że nie odpisywalam, wiecie jak w domu jest, trzeba trochę zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny, jestem na początku 7 tygodnia, dzisiaj wykupiłam na receptę arthrotec forte(byłam u lekarki w środę bo mnie angina złapała i przy okazji poprosiłam czy nie mogłaby mi przypisać atrhrotecu dla chorego dziadka - przypisała bez problemu) i 15 minut temu zażyłam pierwszą dawkę, 4 sztuki pod język, najpierw wyciągnęłam z każdej rdzeń. Po 10 minutach w ustach rozpuściły mi się zupełnie, zrobiła się taka ciapa bez żadnych grudek więc wszystko połknęłam. Smak taki nijaki, dla mnie zupełnie bez problemu. Teraz zaczęłam się trochę bać jak to będzie, na razie czuje się zupełnie normalnie. Mój facet nie wie o ciąży, ale oboje tego nie chcemy bo już niejednokrotnie mi mówił, że wolałby przez okno wyskoczyć niż teraz mieć dziecko, jest to najgorszy czas z możliwych i do tego wiele, naprawdę wrecz ogrom przeciwskazań, dlatego podjęłam taką decyzję. Jestem sama w domu, bo on wraca dopiero jutro na wieczór i mam nadzieję, że do tego czasu będzie już po wszystkim  boję się bólu i czy w ogóle zacznę krwawić...


nawet jak zrobi się biała ciapa to trzeba trzymać pół godziny bo arth wchłania się przez błony śluzowe..ja za pierwszym razem zrobiłam tak jak ty że połykałam po krótkim czasie i nie udało się.  Dopiero za drugim podejściem trzymałam bite pół godziny i wyszło ok.  Powinnaś była to przedyskutować z facetem.  Może chciałby żebyś urodziła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nawet jak zrobi się biała ciapa to trzeba trzymać pół godziny bo arth wchłania się przez błony śluzowe..ja za pierwszym razem zrobiłam tak jak ty że połykałam po krótkim czasie i nie udało się.  Dopiero za drugim podejściem trzymałam bite pół godziny i wyszło ok.  Powinnaś była to przedyskutować z facetem.  Może chciałby żebyś urodziła.


oo kurde:/ niedobrze.... no nic, to druga dawke i trzecia wezme juz tak jak trzeba. u Ciebie poronienie po tym błędzie się udało???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam 20tabl forte i nic... dopiero tydzień później udało się ale miałam już zwykły arth.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięłam 20tabl forte i nic... dopiero tydzień później udało się ale miałam już zwykły arth.


ale jak będę kolejne trzymała pół godziny to może się uda, prawda?????? :Frown: ... troche brzuch zaczął mnie teraz pobolewać i dreszcze się zaczęly, uciekam pod koc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja miałam to samo dreszcze gorączka biegunka, nawet plamiwnie delikatne i niestety.  Ale powtórka tydzień później się udała.  3mam kciuki za Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja miałam to samo dreszcze gorączka biegunka, nawet plamiwnie delikatne i niestety.  Ale powtórka tydzień później się udała.  3mam kciuki za Ciebie


dziękuję :Smile:  za tym pierwszym razem wszystkie 3 dawki tak krótko trzymałaś pod językiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko pierwszą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie co, to jest straszne, że kobiety w Polsce muszą się z takimi problemami chować po domu, zamiast dostać wsparcie lekarza... Przerażające i smutne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co, to jest straszne, że kobiety w Polsce muszą się z takimi problemami chować po domu, zamiast dostać wsparcie lekarza... Przerażające i smutne...


popieram!! do tego lekarze żerują i chcą kwoty z kosmosu za receptę... już nie wspomnę, że jak byłam na usg to p. doktor stwierdził że poronienie to straszna tragedia a niektóre "gwiazdy" usuwają...nie przyznałam się że jestwm jedną z nich.  mam już jedno dziecko, miesiąc temu skończyłam brać leki ktore mogą wywoływać wady wrodzone płodu nie chcialam ryzykować!! czy zrobiłam źle? uważam, że nie.  Nie chciałam żeby moje dziecko urodziło się chore i cierpiało do końca życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> popieram!! do tego lekarze żerują i chcą kwoty z kosmosu za receptę... już nie wspomnę, że jak byłam na usg to p. doktor stwierdził że poronienie to straszna tragedia a niektóre "gwiazdy" usuwają...nie przyznałam się że jestwm jedną z nich.  mam już jedno dziecko, miesiąc temu skończyłam brać leki ktore mogą wywoływać wady wrodzone płodu nie chcialam ryzykować!! czy zrobiłam źle? uważam, że nie.  Nie chciałam żeby moje dziecko urodziło się chore i cierpiało do końca życia.


uważam, że dobrze zrobiłaś. Wydaje mi się, że taka decyzja często jest bardziej odpowiedzialna, niż stwierdzenie, że "jakoś to bedzie". Bo co to za życie, kiedy nie można dziecku zapewnić przyszłości, godnego życia i warunków do rozwoju? Nibyoznacza oddać po porodzie. Ale jak to tak? Nosić 9 miesięcy, by oddać innej kobiecie, znosić ciężar, którego kobieta nie chce?

----------


## pyta

Ja zrobilam tak samo wczoraj. Tez mialam taka ciape i polknelam. Bardzo trudno tegonie polknac. A umnie nawetjak0olykalam podzialalo bardzo dobrze juz po pierwszej dawce zaczelam krwawic. Wiec ja mialam tak samo jak ty ipoki co do teraz krwawie i wydalam skrzepy. 






> oo kurde:/ niedobrze.... no nic, to druga dawke i trzecia wezme juz tak jak trzeba. u Ciebie poronienie po tym błędzie się udało???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwóch godzinach zaczęła mi się delikatna biegunka, przy okazji wyleciał ze mnie wielki skrzep, ze dwa razy większy niż podczas okresu i teraz zaczęło się delikatne krwawienie. czy to dobre znaki????? udao się mimo tego, że nie przetrzymałam w buzi pol godziny tabletek?? cały czas boli mnie delikatnie brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm... w sumie nawet nie krwawie, tylko w trakcie posiedzenia na kibelku było trochę krwi i ten duuży skrzeepisko... mam nadzieję, że to dobry znak mimo tego, że na razie ze mnie nie leci :Frown:

----------


## pyta

A pozatym nie rozumiem jaka jest roznica miedzy
 zwyklym arth a arth forte skoro oba zawieraja taka sama 
dawke Mizoprostolu. Jedynie ilosc diclofenaku sie rozni 
ale co z tego skoro ten diklofenak jest tym rdzeniem i jest on 
oddzielany od reszty... Wystarczy poczytac ulotki obu lekow,ktore dostepne sa w na stronach internetowych aptek. Moze ktos mi wytlumaczy co tyle krzyku? Ze niby zwykly arth dziala bez zarzutu 
a forte juz nie?? Wiem na stronach internetowych, forach itp pisza ze arth zwykly jest lepszy itd. jednak dalej nie rozumiem dlaczego? Ja bralam wczoraj forte kazda z dawek rozpuscila mi sie pod jezykiem w ciagu kilku minut, nie trzymalam 30minut poniewaz nie wykonalne bylo utrzymac ta piane tyle czasu... Mimo to juz po pierwszej dawce zaczelam krwawic po kolejnych bylo tego coraz wiecej, pojawily sie duze skrzepy i wszystkie inne wyzej opisywane objawy. Wiec pisze wytlumaczcie mi sensownie jaka jest roznica i dlaczego niby nie dziala forte? Moim zdaniem jezeli u kogos nie zadzialalo to nie dlatego ze byl to forte czy zwykly tylko z innych przyczyn. Kazda z nas ma inny organizm i na kazdego leki dzialaja inaczej... A teraz wybieram sie z dzieckiem na spacer takze pozdrawiam i zycze ppowodzeniatym ktore szykuja sie do "dzialania", nie marwcie sie na zapas tym ze macie forte bo on TEZ DZIALA!

----------


## pyta

Ja tez wczoraj dzialalam z forte. I mialam podobnie po pierwszej dawce leciutkie plamienie ale juz po drugiej mocniejsze a po trzeciej mega skrzepy i przezroczysty pecherzyk przypauszczam ze to ten najwazniejszy. Krwawienie nadejdzie z kolejnymi dawkami. Tak bynajmniej u mnie bylo. Szkoda ze jestes sama bo dobrze jest miec wsparcie i pomoc nawet w drodze do toalety.





> hmm... w sumie nawet nie krwawie, tylko w trakcie posiedzenia na kibelku było trochę krwi i ten duuży skrzeepisko... mam nadzieję, że to dobry znak mimo tego, że na razie ze mnie nie leci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chodzi o zawartość tej tabletki w środkuna nie każda wyciąga rdzeń przed zażyciem leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A pozatym nie rozumiem jaka jest roznica miedzy
>  zwyklym arth a arth forte skoro oba zawieraja taka sama 
> dawke Mizoprostolu. Jedynie ilosc diclofenaku sie rozni 
> ale co z tego skoro ten diklofenak jest tym rdzeniem i jest on 
> oddzielany od reszty... Wystarczy poczytac ulotki obu lekow,ktore dostepne sa w na stronach internetowych aptek. Moze ktos mi wytlumaczy co tyle krzyku? Ze niby zwykly arth dziala bez zarzutu 
> a forte juz nie?? Wiem na stronach internetowych, forach itp pisza ze arth zwykly jest lepszy itd. jednak dalej nie rozumiem dlaczego? Ja bralam wczoraj forte kazda z dawek rozpuscila mi sie pod jezykiem w ciagu kilku minut, nie trzymalam 30minut poniewaz nie wykonalne bylo utrzymac ta piane tyle czasu... Mimo to juz po pierwszej dawce zaczelam krwawic po kolejnych bylo tego coraz wiecej, pojawily sie duze skrzepy i wszystkie inne wyzej opisywane objawy. Wiec pisze wytlumaczcie mi sensownie jaka jest roznica i dlaczego niby nie dziala forte? Moim zdaniem jezeli u kogos nie zadzialalo to nie dlatego ze byl to forte czy zwykly tylko z innych przyczyn. Kazda z nas ma inny organizm i na kazdego leki dzialaja inaczej... A teraz wybieram sie z dzieckiem na spacer takze pozdrawiam i zycze ppowodzeniatym ktore szykuja sie do "dzialania", nie marwcie sie na zapas tym ze macie forte bo on TEZ DZIALA!


Masz całkowitą rację. Ja też brałam forte i się udało. I też nie jestem w stanie zrozumieć czemu te którym się nie udało z forte zwalają na to, że był właśnie forte skoro jakby brały art zwykły to po wyrzuceniu rdzenia przyjęłyby dokładnie tą samą dawkę leku....Po prostu nie na każdego ten lek działa za pierwszym razem i wtedy trzeba "zabieg" powtórzyć i tyle.

----------


## pyta

Aaaa czyli o to chodzi.. A tak to bez rdzenia to samo jest. No niestety gdy nie odrzucaja rdzenia to niestety nie czytaja dokladnie tego forum... A warto przed zabiegiem.





> chodzi o zawartość tej tabletki w środkuna nie każda wyciąga rdzeń przed zażyciem leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co, to jest straszne, że kobiety w Polsce muszą się z takimi problemami chować po domu, zamiast dostać wsparcie lekarza... Przerażające i smutne...


Racja. Powiem szczerze, że kiedyś uważałam, że aborcja powinna być dostępna tylko w przypadku gwałtu lub choroby. Jednak zmieniłam zdanie, jeśli ktoś jest zdecydowany i nie chce urodzić to znajdzie sposób. Żal mi tylko, że kobiety muszą to robić w zaciszu domu czasem bez wsparcia w strachu zamiast mieć możliwość wykonania zabiegu pod okiem lekarza. Dobrze by było gdyby aborcja była ogólnodostępna np do 12 tygodnia oczywiście by trzeba było czekać Maks tydzień. Wtedy byłoby wybór czy skorzystać czy nie. Jeśli nie bylas by nawet refundowana to w jakiejś przystępnej cenie np. 300 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chodzi o zawartość tej tabletki w środkuna nie każda wyciąga rdzeń przed zażyciem leku.


Tak czy tak go wypluwasz..to jest środek dzialajacy dojelitowo, wiec nie wchłania się w ustach..

----------


## pyta

Ja od wczorajszego zabiegu do dzisiaj krwawie.
 Raz mocniej, ze skrzepami a raz troszke slabiej.
Takze w moim przypadku forte zadzialal oczywiscie po uprzednim wyciagnieciu z kazdej tabletki rdzenia co z reszta bardzo latwo idzie zrobic. I wedlug mnie rowniez nie jest prawda ze trzeba trzymac te tabletki a wlasciwie piane w ktora sie raz dwa zamieniaja az 30 minut pod jezykiem bo naprawde trudno zapanowac nad tym aby jej nie polknac... Takze nie stresujcie sie ze macie forte a nie zwykly tylko pamietajcie o wyciagniu rdzenia ze srodka.







> Masz całkowitą rację. Ja też brałam forte i się udało. I też nie jestem w stanie zrozumieć czemu te którym się nie udało z forte zwalają na to, że był właśnie forte skoro jakby brały art zwykły to po wyrzuceniu rdzenia przyjęłyby dokładnie tą samą dawkę leku....Po prostu nie na każdego ten lek działa za pierwszym razem i wtedy trzeba "zabieg" powtórzyć i tyle.

----------


## pyta

Dokladnie. Mi sie wydaje ze to poprostu zależy od organizmu i tyle.. 





> Tak czy tak go wypluwasz..to jest środek dzialajacy dojelitowo, wiec nie wchłania się w ustach..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam arth i zamowilam zestaw z whw ktory juz zostal dzisiaj do mnie wyslany. Myslicie ze powinnam dzialac z arth odrazu czy czekac na przesylke? 
okolo 5tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam arth i zamowilam zestaw z whw ktory juz zostal dzisiaj do mnie wyslany. Myslicie ze powinnam dzialac z arth odrazu czy czekac na przesylke? 
> okolo 5tc


Leci do ciebie pewny zestaw, ale skoro lubisz faszerowac swoja wątrobę chemia, to mozesz wcinac art  :Smile:

----------


## renat

potrzebuje od zaufanej osoby skompletowac caly zestaw, pilna sprawa. jezeli ktos moze mi cos zaproponowac (oczywiscie zaplace) prosze o informacje.. 
moj mail to : renat.92.m@op.pl

----------


## renat

> Dziewczyny mam arth i zamowilam zestaw z whw ktory juz zostal dzisiaj do mnie wyslany. Myslicie ze powinnam dzialac z arth odrazu czy czekac na przesylke? 
> okolo 5tc


jezeli ktorys ci zostanie, prosze o kontakt
renat.92.m@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuje od zaufanej osoby skompletowac caly zestaw, pilna sprawa. jezeli ktos moze mi cos zaproponowac (oczywiscie zaplace) prosze o informacje.. 
> moj mail to : renat.92.m@op.pl


Jaki zestaw ? W Polsce  nie kupisz mifepristone...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki zestaw ? W Polsce  nie kupisz mifepristone...


tak, wiem jest nielegalny, chodzi mi o tabletki arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jezeli ktorys ci zostanie, prosze o kontakt
> renat.92.m@op.pl


Będę cały czas tutaj pisać także jak zostanie a przeglądasz forum to będziesz wiedziała i się skontaktujemy  :Smile:

----------


## renat

> Będę cały czas tutaj pisać także jak zostanie a przeglądasz forum to będziesz wiedziała i się skontaktujemy


dziekuje  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Leci do ciebie pewny zestaw, ale skoro lubisz faszerowac swoja wątrobę chemia, to mozesz wcinac art


Boję się że przesyłka nie dojdzie w ciągu 10-12 dni tak jak napisali mi w e-mailu i że później będzie już z późno na arth albo nie pomoże;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boję się że przesyłka nie dojdzie w ciągu 10-12 dni tak jak napisali mi w e-mailu i że później będzie już z późno na arth albo nie pomoże;(


Masz dopiero 5tc a zestaw poradzi sobie nawet z 14 tygodniowa ciaza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będę cały czas tutaj pisać także jak zostanie a przeglądasz forum to będziesz wiedziała i się skontaktujemy


Jak udało Ci się zdobyć arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak udało Ci się zdobyć arth?


znalazłam na stronie ze zwyklymi ogloszeniami. spotkalam sie z ta kobieta osobiscie bo to niedaleko mojej miejscowosci. okazalo sie ze ona stosowala go do tych samych celow - tak wyniklo z rozmowy. wszystko oryginalne z apteki itd. chyba po prostu mialam szczescie....

----------


## renat

> znalazłam na stronie ze zwyklymi ogloszeniami. spotkalam sie z ta kobieta osobiscie bo to niedaleko mojej miejscowosci. okazalo sie ze ona stosowala go do tych samych celow - tak wyniklo z rozmowy. wszystko oryginalne z apteki itd. chyba po prostu mialam szczescie....


szczesciara..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

45 min temu wzielam 2 dawke i pol godziny trzymalam pod jezykiem. przed nia strasznie zaczal mnie bolec brzuch, zdecydowanie bardziej niz podczas okresu, rozchodzilam go i juz jest lepiej. krwawienie mam tylko wtedy gdy siedze na kibelku, na podpasce nic nie ma. ogolem krwawienie powinno sie zaczac 4 h po pierwszej dawce lub pozniej, mam nadzieje ze sie zacznie... pociesza mnie tylko to, ze juz wylecial ze mnie ten jeden spory skrzep. poza tym mam jeszcze dreszcze. skurcze tak jak pisalam - raz mocniej, raz delikatniej. najlepiej wtedy chodzic. 

Dziewczyny po arthrotec idzcie do lekarza! pisalam wczesniej jak ja go zdobylam, przeciez to bajecznie proste, nie kupujcie z neta!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 45 min temu wzielam 2 dawke i pol godziny trzymalam pod jezykiem. przed nia strasznie zaczal mnie bolec brzuch, zdecydowanie bardziej niz podczas okresu, rozchodzilam go i juz jest lepiej. krwawienie mam tylko wtedy gdy siedze na kibelku, na podpasce nic nie ma. ogolem krwawienie powinno sie zaczac 4 h po pierwszej dawce lub pozniej, mam nadzieje ze sie zacznie... pociesza mnie tylko to, ze juz wylecial ze mnie ten jeden spory skrzep. poza tym mam jeszcze dreszcze. skurcze tak jak pisalam - raz mocniej, raz delikatniej. najlepiej wtedy chodzic. 
> 
> Dziewczyny po arthrotec idzcie do lekarza! pisalam wczesniej jak ja go zdobylam, przeciez to bajecznie proste, nie kupujcie z neta!


skąd jesteś? Jak Ci zostanie to mogłabyś odsprzedać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli macie jeszcze arth, które zostało z opakowania to dajcie znać na GG 5425 8206.
jesteście bardzo silne, kobietki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd jesteś? Jak Ci zostanie to mogłabyś odsprzedać?


niestety na razie na pewno nie odsprzedam bo nie wiem czy to nieprzetrzymanie poł godziny w ustach przy pierwszej dawce nie zawalilo sytuacji. jesli tak to bede musiala powtórzyć i na razie mszę sobie zostawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety na razie na pewno nie odsprzedam bo nie wiem czy to nieprzetrzymanie poł godziny w ustach przy pierwszej dawce nie zawalilo sytuacji. jesli tak to bede musiala powtórzyć i na razie mszę sobie zostawić


Życzę Ci powodzenia, mam nadzieje, ze od razu się uda i nie będziesz musiała przechodzić przez to drugi raz. Pisz jak się czujesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny w ten czwartek brałam arth krwawienie zaczęło się po godz od wzięcia pierwszej dawki, później skrzepy i ból brzucha, cztery  godz po wzięciu ostatniej wyleciało ze mnie coś takiego innego niż zwykły skrzep, takie trochę białawe trochę, teraz mam już tylko krwawienie czy to możliwe, że już po wszystkim?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znowu byłam na kibelku, krew delikatnie leci tylko wtedy jak jestem tam :Wink:  poza tym było baardzo dużo skrzepów, nie patrzyłam jak to wyglądało dokładnie, czy bylo coś bialego czy nie, bo sie z deka przestraszyłam, że tyle wypadło i od razu spłukałam. Na podpasce dalej krwi nie widac. brzuch pobolewa raczej delikatnie, dreszcze na razie przeszly. czuje sie w miare dobrze, tylko plecy mnie cos bola i nie moge lezec na boku bo wtedy zaczyna bolec bardziej. jeszcze 1,5 h do 3 dawki.

----------


## pyta

Nasz kraj jest zaściankowy!!! W wielu tematach jest poprostu zacofany i poprostu popieprzony!!! Czy to temat aborcji czy to temat ludzi o innej orientacji czy choćby ubezpieczenia mogłabym zreszta wymieniac i wymieniac tych tematów wiele ... Jest mi coraz bardziej wstyd ze pochodze z tak zacofanego kraju...





> Racja. Powiem szczerze, że kiedyś uważałam, że aborcja powinna być dostępna tylko w przypadku gwałtu lub choroby. Jednak zmieniłam zdanie, jeśli ktoś jest zdecydowany i nie chce urodzić to znajdzie sposób. Żal mi tylko, że kobiety muszą to robić w zaciszu domu czasem bez wsparcia w strachu zamiast mieć możliwość wykonania zabiegu pod okiem lekarza. Dobrze by było gdyby aborcja była ogólnodostępna np do 12 tygodnia oczywiście by trzeba było czekać Maks tydzień. Wtedy byłoby wybór czy skorzystać czy nie. Jeśli nie bylas by nawet refundowana to w jakiejś przystępnej cenie np. 300 zl.

----------


## pyta

Ja mialam identycznie i tez mi sie wydaje ze to bylo TO.
Jakas godzine przed tym zdarzeniem mialam bardzo silne skyrcze i bardzo ostry bol.
I po tym bole nieco zmalaly a krew leciala i leci dalej. To wszystko dzialo sie wczoraj ok północy. 






> Hej dziewczyny w ten czwartek brałam arth krwawienie zaczęło się po godz od wzięcia pierwszej dawki, później skrzepy i ból brzucha, cztery  godz po wzięciu ostatniej wyleciało ze mnie coś takiego innego niż zwykły skrzep, takie trochę białawe trochę, teraz mam już tylko krwawienie czy to możliwe, że już po wszystkim?

----------


## pyta

U mnie wczoraj tez bylo bardzo podobnie ze najwiecej ze mnie leciało podczas wizyt w toalecie zreszta do teraz tak jest. Takze wszystko idzie w dobra strone chyba.. Teraz caly czas krwawie ale czasami pojawia sie bol w podbrzuszu ale bardzo lekki jak przy okresie. Mysle zejest dobrze. 





> Znowu byłam na kibelku, krew delikatnie leci tylko wtedy jak jestem tam poza tym było baardzo dużo skrzepów, nie patrzyłam jak to wyglądało dokładnie, czy bylo coś bialego czy nie, bo sie z deka przestraszyłam, że tyle wypadło i od razu spłukałam. Na podpasce dalej krwi nie widac. brzuch pobolewa raczej delikatnie, dreszcze na razie przeszly. czuje sie w miare dobrze, tylko plecy mnie cos bola i nie moge lezec na boku bo wtedy zaczyna bolec bardziej. jeszcze 1,5 h do 3 dawki.

----------


## pyta

Ja tez zalatwilam recepte od lekarza. Najlepiej jak robi to starsza osoba ale nie koniecznie. Trzeba przekonujaco mowic ze ma sie problemy  ze stawami badz reumatyzmem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez zalatwilam recepte od lekarza. Najlepiej jak robi to starsza osoba ale nie koniecznie. Trzeba przekonujaco mowic ze ma sie problemy  ze stawami badz reumatyzmem.


Trafiam zawsze na skrupulatnych lekarzy... do tej pory mnie to cieszyło...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie ja aż tak ostrych boli nie miałam trochę mocniejsze niż przy okresie ale po tym wszystkim bardzo zmalały :-) brzuch lekko bolał mam nadzieję, że to było to i, że już po wszystkim kiedy wybierasz się do ginekologa?

----------


## pyta

W najbliższym tygodniu sie wybieram do ginekologa. Mysle 
ze okolo srody/czwartku. 





> No właśnie ja aż tak ostrych boli nie miałam trochę mocniejsze niż przy okresie ale po tym wszystkim bardzo zmalały :-) brzuch lekko bolał mam nadzieję, że to było to i, że już po wszystkim kiedy wybierasz się do ginekologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W najbliższym tygodniu sie wybieram do ginekologa. Mysle 
> ze okolo srody/czwartku.


Jak będziesz rozmawiała z ginekologiem? Powiesz, że miałaś krwawienia czy coś? Czy opowiesz jakąś bajeczke typu, że spadłaś ze schodów czy coś? Jak już zdobędę arth i to zrobię to nie chcę, żeby ginekolog wiedział, co tak naprawdę się stało...

----------


## pyta

Normalnie powiem ze spoznial mi sie okres i nawet zaczelam podejrzewac ciaze ale dostalam krwawienia ktore jest obfite i trwa od kilku dni. I zayczajnie zaczelam sie denerwowac i przyszlam do lekarza sprawdzic czy wszystko ze mna ok. Nie mam zamiaru sie spowiadac a do lekarza pojde prywatnie.




> Jak będziesz rozmawiała z ginekologiem? Powiesz, że miałaś krwawienia czy coś? Czy opowiesz jakąś bajeczke typu, że spadłaś ze schodów czy coś? Jak już zdobędę arth i to zrobię to nie chcę, żeby ginekolog wiedział, co tak naprawdę się stało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Normalnie powiem ze spoznial mi sie okres i nawet zaczelam podejrzewac ciaze ale dostalam krwawienia ktore jest obfite i trwa od kilku dni. I zayczajnie zaczelam sie denerwowac i przyszlam do lekarza sprawdzic czy wszystko ze mna ok. Nie mam zamiaru sie spowiadac a do lekarza pojde prywatnie.


Bardzo rozważnie :-) juz taka zaaferowana jestem, ciągle w panice, bo nie mogę nadal zdobyć arth... :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W najbliższym tygodniu sie wybieram do ginekologa. Mysle 
> ze okolo srody/czwartku.


Ja też myślę, że po niedzieli pójdę wtorek albo czwartek bo tak przyjmuje u mnie, daj znać czy wszystko poszło tak jak myślałaś :-) będę trzymać kciuki ok dzięki za wszystkie info i miłego wieczoru ja uciekam pa

----------


## pyta

A w jaki sposob probowalas go zdobyc?





> Bardzo rozważnie :-) juz taka zaaferowana jestem, ciągle w panice, bo nie mogę nadal zdobyć arth... :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w jaki sposob probowalas go zdobyc?


Próbowałam a aptekach, lekarz nie chciał wypisać recepty, w necie się boję, a tutaj wiadomo, dziewczynom zostaje po 8, więc musiałabym dwie złapać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie zastanawiajcie się czy już po wszystkim.... Idźcie na usg!!!!!  To jedyny pewny sposób... Przy okazji dowiecie się czy macica się oczyściła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Próbowałam a aptekach, lekarz nie chciał wypisać recepty, w necie się boję, a tutaj wiadomo, dziewczynom zostaje po 8, więc musiałabym dwie złapać...


mi też nie chcieli wypisać recepty, zdobyć w aptece bez recepty to już w ogóle graniczy z cudem. odkupiłam dwa razy po 8szt tu od dziewczyn z forum i się udało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi też nie chcieli wypisać recepty, zdobyć w aptece bez recepty to już w ogóle graniczy z cudem. odkupiłam dwa razy po 8szt tu od dziewczyn z forum i się udało


Mam nadzieje, ze się uda...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi też nie chcieli wypisać recepty, zdobyć w aptece bez recepty to już w ogóle graniczy z cudem. odkupiłam dwa razy po 8szt tu od dziewczyn z forum i się udało


zapłaciłam w sumie 200zł ale to i tak taniej niż prywatnie u lekarza, który za receptę zawołał uwaga 800zł!!!!!!

----------


## pyta

O kurde to naprawde zlodziejstwo!! Jak u nas bedzie ok to tez bedziemy mialy na sprzedarz 8szt. A moze dam rade zalatwic jeszcze jedna recepte ale to za tydzien.




> zapłaciłam w sumie 200zł ale to i tak taniej niż prywatnie u lekarza, który za receptę zawołał uwaga 800zł!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O kurde to naprawde zlodziejstwo!! Jak u nas bedzie ok to tez bedziemy mialy na sprzedarz 8szt. A moze dam rade zalatwic jeszcze jedna recepte ale to za tydzien.


To daj mi znać, proszę czy się udało na jaga-ja2@o2.pl kiedy idziesz na USG?

----------


## renat

jakby co tez jestem chetna 
renat.92.m@op.pl

----------


## pyta

Spoko napewno sroda czwartek dam znac co i jak poszlo... No i postaram sie jeszcze o jedna recepte mysle ze spokojnie sie uda... No i mam nadzieje ze na usg wszystko okaze sie dobrze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spoko napewno sroda czwartek dam znac co i jak poszlo... No i postaram sie jeszcze o jedna recepte mysle ze spokojnie sie uda... No i mam nadzieje ze na usg wszystko okaze sie dobrze...


Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spoko napewno sroda czwartek dam znac co i jak poszlo... No i postaram sie jeszcze o jedna recepte mysle ze spokojnie sie uda... No i mam nadzieje ze na usg wszystko okaze sie dobrze...


Ty miałaś forte czy zwykły arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak wyjmiesz środek to nie ma różnicy czy zwykły czy forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najobrzyliwsza ze wszystkich, po pol godziny jak polknelam myslalam, ze zwroce wszystko. na szczescie tak sie nie stalo. na podpasce widac delikatne plamienie, skurcze delikatne. bylam w lazience, skrzepy juz delikatne (chyba wszystko wylecialo ze mnie po drugiej dawce) , teraz juz leze pod koldra i chyba niedlugo usne. godzine temu zjadlam cala czekolade bo odczuwalam strasznie sina potrzebe tego- czyzby reakcja organizmu żeby nadrobic straty po tych skrzepach?? poza tym czuje sie delikatnie osłabiona ale wcale nie ma zle. w srode mysle ze udam sie do ginekologa zeby sprawdzil, nie mam zamiaru czekac 3tygodni na prawidlowy wykaz z testu bo wtedy jakby co to bedzie juz 10 tydzien i dupa z dalszych prob... mam nadzieje ze sie udalo :Frown:  ooo i znowu dreszcze....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak wyjmiesz środek to nie ma różnicy czy zwykły czy forte


Jak wyplujesz to tez.

----------


## renat

> Spoko napewno sroda czwartek dam znac co i jak poszlo... No i postaram sie jeszcze o jedna recepte mysle ze spokojnie sie uda... No i mam nadzieje ze na usg wszystko okaze sie dobrze...


bedzie dobrze, wszystko sie uda  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wyplujesz to tez.


lepiej usunąć środek bo wtedy spokojnie można wysiwdzieć 30min...a z tym g.. w środku pali jak cholera

----------


## pyta

Ja mialam forte ale to naprawde bez znaczenia gdy tylko wyjmiesz rdzen przelamac na pol a tabletka sama wypada. Nie trzymalam pol h bo za duzo tej piany bylo... Takze mi pomogl forte.

----------


## pyta

Lepiej wyjac ten srodek. Niz czekac az sie wyssa do tego rdzenia nigdy nie wiadomo czy juz troche substancji nie wydzielilo sie podczas ssania.






> Jak wyplujesz to tez.

----------


## pyta

No mam nadzie ze wlasnie tak bedzie... Do teraz krwawienie. Trwa. Ale sampoczucie juz naprawde ok.





> bedzie dobrze, wszystko sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No mam nadzie ze wlasnie tak bedzie... Do teraz krwawienie. Trwa. Ale sampoczucie juz naprawde ok.


bądź dzielna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bądź dzielna


Dziewczyny jestem tydzień po zabiegu, budzę się dziś rano i w końcu żadnej plamy w wiadomym miejscu... mam nadzieję, że krwawienie zbliża się ku końcowi i wszystko ładnie się oczyściło!! jutro usg kontrolne! trzymam kciuki za Was  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mozesz podac namiar do tej pani?moze mi tez sie uda od niej zalatwic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte 12 sztuk, wysyłka za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki. kwota jaka mnie interesuje to 150 złoty. jeśli ktoś chce więcej,  to 14 złoty za tabletkę. pozdrawiam
jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem tydzień po zabiegu, budzę się dziś rano i w końcu żadnej plamy w wiadomym miejscu... mam nadzieję, że krwawienie zbliża się ku końcowi i wszystko ładnie się oczyściło!! jutro usg kontrolne! trzymam kciuki za Was


Trzymam kciuki :-) 
zostały Ci tabletki? Jak będzie OK to bardzo bym chciała je odkupić ( gg 5425 8206 ) będę wdzięczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Znalazłam w ogłoszeniu w internecie kobietę która przeprowadza zabieg farmakologicznie jak i mechaniczni. Myślicie że to jest możliwe? Czy to oszustka. Zabieg farmakologiczny polega na podaniu tabletek do tego przeznaczonych. Ale myślę że jak by była oszustką to nie przeprowadzała by zabiegu mechanicznie bo na tym to trzeba się już znać. Dodam że metoda farmakologiczna kosztuje 1000 zł na terenie Warszawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Znalazłam w ogłoszeniu w internecie kobietę która przeprowadza zabieg farmakologicznie jak i mechaniczni. Myślicie że to jest możliwe? Czy to oszustka. Zabieg farmakologiczny polega na podaniu tabletek do tego przeznaczonych. Ale myślę że jak by była oszustką to nie przeprowadzała by zabiegu mechanicznie bo na tym to trzeba się już znać. Dodam że metoda farmakologiczna kosztuje 1000 zł na terenie Warszawy.


farmakologicznie, czyli Ty bulisz tysiaka, a ona daje Ci kilka Arthroteków, jeszcze pewnie najlepiej za mało, żebyś przyszła drugi raz, i każe Ci brać je w domu, jakimś dziwnym systemem. Nie działa, z płaczem lecisz do pani "doktor" jeszcze raz, a ona znów chce tysiaka, "bo ma Pani odporny organizm i teraz to już na pewno zadziała" i znów kilka Arthroteków, bo przecież nie ma innych tabletek dostępnych w Polsce. Jak nie zadziałają drugi raz, to wtedy ona Ci mówi " zabieg mechaniczny za 5000" . Ty w desperacji się zgadzasz, a ona w ciemnej piwnicy skrobie w Twojej macicy wieszakiem, jak to robiły znachorki na wsiach. Wracasz do domu, krwawienie nie ustaje, gorączka, silne bóle. Lecisz na SOR, a tam okazuje się że doszło do perforacji macicy, doszło do zapalenia otrzewnej, trzeba usunąć macicę, twoje życie wisi na włosku.

----------


## pyta

Jezu ludzie odpowiadajmy sobie normalnie na pytania. To jest naprawde jakas dziwna technika przez zastraszanie po co nam to tu. Zamiast sie wspierac jedna druga straszy a przeciez mozna doradzac w delikatniejszy sposob a nie tak agresywnie i jakbysmy pozjadaly wszystkie rozumy. Jestesmy tu bywspierac siebie i swojewyboryi tego sie trzymajmy . Nie zastraszajmy!!!!






> farmakologicznie, czyli Ty bulisz tysiaka, a ona daje Ci kilka Arthroteków, jeszcze pewnie najlepiej za mało, żebyś przyszła drugi raz, i każe Ci brać je w domu, jakimś dziwnym systemem. Nie działa, z płaczem lecisz do pani "doktor" jeszcze raz, a ona znów chce tysiaka, "bo ma Pani odporny organizm i teraz to już na pewno zadziała" i znów kilka Arthroteków, bo przecież nie ma innych tabletek dostępnych w Polsce. Jak nie zadziałają drugi raz, to wtedy ona Ci mówi " zabieg mechaniczny za 5000" . Ty w desperacji się zgadzasz, a ona w ciemnej piwnicy skrobie w Twojej macicy wieszakiem, jak to robiły znachorki na wsiach. Wracasz do domu, krwawienie nie ustaje, gorączka, silne bóle. Lecisz na SOR, a tam okazuje się że doszło do perforacji macicy, doszło do zapalenia otrzewnej, trzeba usunąć macicę, twoje życie wisi na włosku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezu ludzie odpowiadajmy sobie normalnie na pytania. To jest naprawde jakas dziwna technika przez zastraszanie po co nam to tu. Zamiast sie wspierac jedna druga straszy a przeciez mozna doradzac w delikatniejszy sposob a nie tak agresywnie i jakbysmy pozjadaly wszystkie rozumy. Jestesmy tu bywspierac siebie i swojewyboryi tego sie trzymajmy . Nie zastraszajmy!!!!


Czym niby Cie zastraszam ? Napisalam jak sytuacja wygląda. Samo zycie  kochana.... Dziewczyny  w niechcianej ciąży sa tak zdesperowane i pozbawione zdolnosci logicznego myslenia, ze sa gotowe na wszytsko. Mysle ze zimny prysznic nie zaszkodzi, a niejedna dwa razy pomysli, zanim zadzwoni na ogloszenie "przywracanie miesiaczki"

----------


## pyta

Ja bym poszła najpierw zapytala tej kobiety jak wyglada zabieg mechaniczny bo farmakologocznyno to przez podanie leku nie wiem czytego samego co my tutaj stosujemy czy innego. Wszystkiego trzeba sie dowiedziec. Boze i nie sluchaj czasami tak agresywnych wypowiedzi niektorych osob. Czas znachorow i wiedzm sie skonczyly. Tutaj w gdyni tez jest to mozliwe ale bardzo drogie i napewno nie przeprowadzane w piwnicy a juz napewno nie wieszakiem ( SZOK)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co Ty wiesz o życiu, dziecko?....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czym niby Cie zastraszam ? Napisalam jak sytuacja wygląda. Samo zycie  kochana.... Dziewczyny  w niechcianej ciąży sa tak zdesperowane i pozbawione zdolnosci logicznego myslenia, ze sa gotowe na wszytsko. Mysle ze zimny prysznic nie zaszkodzi, a niejedna dwa razy pomysli, zanim zadzwoni na ogloszenie "przywracanie miesiaczki"


Dokładnie. Ja sobie zamówiłam w popłochu z jakiegoś ogłoszenia, niby od ginekologa, typ podczas rozmowy był naprawdę przekonujący, spokojny, jak pytałam o USG przed wszystkim to mnie zaprosił, tylko się okazało, że w innym mieście ma gabinet, itd. Wzbudził moje zaufanie i teraz mam w szafce nadrozsze witaminy w swoim życiu. Bardzo dużo oszustów, a dzięki dziewczynom na forum się nie natne. Idzie do mnie paczka teoretycznie z zestawem 1+12, ale zgodnie z Waszą radą nie przyjmę przesyłki. Liczę tylko, że uda mi się od Was odkupić.

----------


## pyta

Myśle ze zimnym prysznicem jest samo to ze tutaj sie znalazlysmy. Bo rozumiem nie wszystkie znajduniepo raz pierwszyi ostatni ale nie mi to oceniac i mysle ze zadnej z nas to nie powinno interesowac. A gdy ktos pisze wiadomosc ze udalo mu sie znalezc kogos kto moze dokonac zabiegu to moze lepiej niech porozmawia z ta osoba . zobaczy jak to wszystko wyglada. A nie scena opisana jak z serialu szpitalnego a do tego jeszcze kiepskiej jakosc . nie mieszkamy w krajach 3 swiata. Mysle ze nie jest tak zle jak to opisalas no chyba ze trafimy na jakiegos totalnego laika nie wyuczonego a przeciez ślepymi to nie jestesmy .





> Czym niby Cie zastraszam ? Napisalam jak sytuacja wygląda. Samo zycie  kochana.... Dziewczyny  w niechcianej ciąży sa tak zdesperowane i pozbawione zdolnosci logicznego myslenia, ze sa gotowe na wszytsko. Mysle ze zimny prysznic nie zaszkodzi, a niejedna dwa razy pomysli, zanim zadzwoni na ogloszenie "przywracanie miesiaczki"

----------


## pyta

Dziecko mam rozumiec ze to do mnie?






> Co Ty wiesz o życiu, dziecko?....

----------


## pyta

Widze ze tutaj panuje jakas dziwna hierarhia!!!!! Bo gdy ktos ma swoje zdanie i uwaza inaczej to jest zaliczany jako dziecko m nie wydaje mi sie by klasyfikacja ludzi byla dobra oznaka dla wszystkich rozmawiajacych ludzi.





> Dziecko mam rozumiec ze to do mnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze poproszę ją o zrobienie USG po drugie wiem jak wygląda i jaki jest w smaku art. Wiec jeżeli nie będzie chciała mi robić USG to się od razu wycofam.

----------


## pyta

Nie mowie ze nie macie racji kto wie czy wlasnie tak nie jest ze macie rqcje iz jest pelno oszustów ale chodzi mi o troche lagodniejsze traktowanie sioszusto bo zamiast wspierania. To czasami jak cos tutaj przeczytam to kurcze wlos sie jezy na reku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może ktoś ma do odsprzedania zestaw z wow? mój numer 725442135. Próbowałam już doustne z art ale się nie udało. Nie wiem co robię źle czy na mnie to nie działa. Spróbuje jeszcze raz z art tym razem dopochwowo jak się nie uda pogadam z tą babka.

----------


## pyta

Przepraszam za błędy ale pisze t9 i czasami w pospiechu wciska sie co chce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 12 tab art na terenie Warszawy jeszcze dziś mój numer 691621352.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też szukam z Warszawy, gg 5425 8206.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 4 dniach zwykłego krwawienia zaczęły wylayywac malutkie skrzepy czy to oznacza że zaczęło się 
to na co czekalam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam arthrotec,12 tabletek za 150 zł,wysyłka z możliwością  sprawdzenia zawartości pocztą polska 24H.
nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. SprzEdam recepte na artrotec forte. Kasiek90onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 4 dniach zwykłego krwawienia zaczęły wylayywac malutkie skrzepy czy to oznacza że zaczęło się 
> to na co czekalam?


Potwierdzić to może jedynie USG, lub dwukrotnie wykonana betaHCG. Nikt przez internet nie jest w stanie zweryfikować czy jesteś nadal w ciąży, czy nie, niewazne jakie skrzepy będziesz opisywać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec warszawa - 12tbl, odbiór osobisty ----> pleasureandniceness@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ktoś w Łodzi lub okolicach posiada?

----------


## Margi

Mam na sprzedaz 8 tab. Art. Tylko wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zażyciu art... już ponad dwa tyg temu robiłam testy i wszystkie negatywne czy to już po wszystkim ? na USG się wybiorę ale strasznie się boję bo jak tam coś jeszcze jest ale czy to możliwe...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zażyciu art... już ponad dwa tyg temu robiłam testy i wszystkie negatywne czy to już po wszystkim ? na USG się wybiorę ale strasznie się boję bo jak tam coś jeszcze jest ale czy to możliwe...


Jak nie pojdziesz do lekarza to się nie do wiesz, lepiej się upewnić czy wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zażyciu art... już ponad dwa tyg temu robiłam testy i wszystkie negatywne czy to już po wszystkim ? na USG się wybiorę ale strasznie się boję bo jak tam coś jeszcze jest ale czy to możliwe...


Pójdź na USG, możesz nawet prywatnie, nie musisz iść do swojego lekarza. Wtedy się dowiesz czy jesteś "czysta". Test wskazuje na podstawie poziomu hormonu w moczu czy jesteś w ciąży. Jeśli wychodzi negatywnie to poziom hormonów spadł, ale musisz upewnić się, że macica oczyściła się należycie. Wszystko będzie dobrze, nie bój się iść na badanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ktoś w Łodzi lub okolicach posiada?

Ja posiadam te tabletki ale Poznań, wysyłka po wplacie na konto, priorytetem powinny dojść w max 2 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój zestaw z wow już w Warszawie  :Smile:  dziewczyny jeśli któraś potrzebuje na już to zapraszam na mail, bęsę go chciała odsprzedać magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam z apteki   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam na sprzedaz 8 tab. Art. Tylko wysyłka


chętnie odkupię Najjulka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie było wasze samopoczucie dzień po zażyciu arth? Długo bolał was brzuch itd czy tylko krwawienie utrzymywało się?

----------


## renat

jestem zainteresowana kupnemrenat.92.m@op.pl

----------


## renat

> jestem zainteresowana kupnem renat.92.m@op.pl


renat.92.m@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was kupowała tab a adresu viki.more? proszę o opinie, szybko!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie!!! czy macica jest oczyszczona może stwierdzić tylko lekarz na usg i to on podejmuje decyzje co dalej gdyby coś tam w środku zostało.  Dziewczyny myślcie trochę... tu chodzi o nasze zdrowie


jestem przed zabiegiem oczyszczenia, a tamtu rose to zalecenie lekarza do czasu zabiegu. po wizycie u lekarza nie licz ze od razu pojdziesz na zabieg. ja mam dopiero na 16,05 tak niestety dzialaja nasze polskie szpitale. dadza termin a ty czekasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem przed zabiegiem oczyszczenia, a tamtu rose to zalecenie lekarza do czasu zabiegu. po wizycie u lekarza nie licz ze od razu pojdziesz na zabieg. ja mam dopiero na 16,05 tak niestety dzialaja nasze polskie szpitale. dadza termin a ty czekasz.


W którym tygodniu byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym tygodniu byłaś?


w 7 art... przyjelam tylko 3 tabletki dopochwowo. po 3 godz zaczely dzialac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 7 art... przyjelam tylko 3 tabletki dopochwowo. po 3 godz zaczely dzialac.


Ja jestem 5-6tc chciałabym żeby przeszło bez komplikacji i bez zabiegów...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do dziewczy po... A mianowicie czy po zabiegu zglaszacie sie do lekarza czy na pogotowie czy czekacie az przestaniecie krwawic i wtedy dopiero idziecie. Chodzi mi o to ze w 10 tygodniu widac juz zarodek wiec nie moglabym nie zauwazyc kiedy poronilam. W zwiazku z tym nie wiem co powiedziec lekarzowi czy na pogotowiu zglaszajac sie . czy mam poczekac i isc do innego lekarza jesli bede pewna ze sie udalo czy zglosic siena pogotowie i powiedziec ze zle sie poczulam i dostalam krwotoku wiec sie zglaszam. Powiedzcie jak wy to zrobilyscie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was wie jak wygląda oryginalny zestaw z wow? Jeżeli tak proszę o Podanie poczty chciała  bym wysłać zdjęcie aby upewnić się że to jest to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakie moga byc dzialania nie pozadane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 120 zł, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zażyłam art testy negatywne już ponad 3 tyg... dziś ból brzucha i ciemne upławy możliwe że to okres się zaczyna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już po kontroli krwiak z 23mm zmniejszył się na 4mm, obejdzie się bez łyżeczkowania  :Smile:  będę miała do sprzedania zestaw z wow magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro rano biorę arthrotec, pierwsza dawka koło 8. Trzymajcie kciuki, będziemy pisać na bieżąco. Trochę się boję  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni samego krwawienia, od wczoraj krew i skrzepy...Dziś cały dzień boli mnie brzuch i krzyż
w srode ide na usg jsk sie okaze, że się udało będę miała na sprzedarz recepte na dwa opakowania 
art forte jeżeli jest ktoś chętny proszę pisać magdalena.urbanskacypek@wp.pl
Trzymajcie kciuki mam nadzieje ze problem rozwiazal sie sam...

----------


## dziewczyna

O 19.45 zazylam pierwsza dawke pod jezyk. Trzymalam i wytrzymalam pol godziny z ledwoscia obrzydliwy smak i szczypalo... W koncu polknelam po pol godzinie. Juz w trakcie mialam dreszcze i co raz silniejsze skurcze. Teraz brzuch boli jak podczas okresu moze troche intensywniej i czuje od czasu do czasu silniejsze skurcze... Cos sie niewatpliwie dzieje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zażyłam art testy negatywne już ponad 3 tyg... dziś ból brzucha i ciemne upławy możliwe że to okres się zaczyna ?


Tak ja też już po 3 tyg.miałam normalny okres,trochę silniejszy jak zawsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o poradę  :Frown:  tydzień temu w czwartek wziełam art silnego krawienia miałam jeden dzień ale do dziś no stop plamie i chwilami mam duże ilości krwi i tak codzień .. czy powinnam jeszcze raz spróbować z art ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o poradę  tydzień temu w czwartek wziełam art silnego krawienia miałam jeden dzień ale do dziś no stop plamie i chwilami mam duże ilości krwi i tak codzień .. czy powinnam jeszcze raz spróbować z art ??


Idz na USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, zostalo mi 8 szt, ide jutro na badania krwi a w czwartek do ginekologa, bo juz mija 2 tydzien. jesli sie okaze ze wszystko ok to odstapie te szt za symboliczna oplata.  jak ktos zainteresowany to pisac na julita.jowita@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  :Smile:  mi udało się tylko po dwóch dawkach x4 tabl.art*** ,jednak mam dość słaby organizm. tabletki zażyłam dokładnie 30,05 myślałam, że umrę,krwawienie miałam od razu po pierwszej dawce trwało 9 dni..było ciężko ale już mam to za sobą, dziś byłam na usg wszystko się samo oczyściło obeszło się bez łyżeczkowania.Zostało mi 12 tabletek zwykłego atr***, jeżeli któraś z Was potrzebuje to chętnie odsprzedam, sama wiem jak trudno go zdobyć...kombinacja ze zdobyciem recepty,braki w aptekach, czekanie na zamówienie...ehh.mam do wglądu paragon z apteki z datą zakupu, dałam za niego prawie 45 zł, ale sprzedam niestety za więcej, bo wydałam kupę kasy na prywatne wizyty u ortopedy pod pretekstem wypisania recepty. Jeśli ktoraś z Was jest zainteresowana piszcie tutaj albo na maila sto_krotka89@o2.pl dogadałybyśmy się jeżeli chodzi o cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny. 
Właśnie przymierzam się do zakupu tabletek, ale jedna dziewczyna nastraszyła mnie że mogę dostać krwotoku itd.
Jak to wygląda na prawdę? Są jakieś poważniejsze skutki uboczne oprócz bólu głowy, nudności dreszczy?
I jak stosujecie tabletki? tzn. doustnie 4 tab. co 3 godz. 3 razy, czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam zestaw z womenonweb magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Klaudiaaaaaaa

Czy stosowanie Arthrotec w 2 tygodniu ciąży pomoże? czy lepiej poczekać do 3,4tc bo nigdzie nie mogłam znaleźć takiego wątku :/ czy były w ogóle takie sytuacja na forum ? 
Przy okazji chciałam poinformować, że mam grzybice pochwy i czy należałoby wtedy unikać zaaplikowania tabletek w pochwie 
Z góry dziękuje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy stosowanie Arthrotec w 2 tygodniu ciąży pomoże? czy lepiej poczekać do 3,4tc bo nigdzie nie mogłam znaleźć takiego wątku :/ czy były w ogóle takie sytuacja na forum ? 
> Przy okazji chciałam poinformować, że mam grzybice pochwy i czy należałoby wtedy unikać zaaplikowania tabletek w pochwie 
> Z góry dziękuje


u mnie pierwsza próba w 2tc się nie udała, za tydzień wszystko poszło dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nadal mam na sprzedaż  arthrotec. Wysylam w oryginalnym  opakowaniu z możliwością  otworzenia paczki.( Osoby z lubuskiegomożliwość odbioru osobistego) 537960116

----------


## Klaudiaaaaaaa

> u mnie pierwsza próba w 2tc się nie udała, za tydzień wszystko poszło dobrze.


Dzięki :*

Jestem bardzo senna, zmęczona, spóźnia mi się okres 2 dni, często oddaje mocz i mam straszne bóle podbrzusza do tego to zapalenie. Test ciążowy wykazał bardzo słabo widoczną drugą kreskę nastepnego dnia zrobiłam go ponownie i kreska też była bardzo bardzo słabo widoczna :/ Ale podejrzewam, że te wszystkie bóle wskazują na ciążę nie wiem czy zrobić USG bo pewnie w 2tc ciężko będzie aby cokolwiek wykazało nie wiem czy czekać jeszcze tydzien i ponownie zrobić test i zażyć arth... czy też zażyć go już jutro :/ 
POMOCY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki :*
> 
> Jestem bardzo senna, zmęczona, spóźnia mi się okres 2 dni, często oddaje mocz i mam straszne bóle podbrzusza do tego to zapalenie. Test ciążowy wykazał bardzo słabo widoczną drugą kreskę nastepnego dnia zrobiłam go ponownie i kreska też była bardzo bardzo słabo widoczna :/ Ale podejrzewam, że te wszystkie bóle wskazują na ciążę nie wiem czy zrobić USG bo pewnie w 2tc ciężko będzie aby cokolwiek wykazało nie wiem czy czekać jeszcze tydzien i ponownie zrobić test i zażyć arth... czy też zażyć go już jutro :/ 
> POMOCY


idz na krew i zrób hcg, powtórz za dwa dni jeśli wzrośnie to na 100% ciąża, mi kazał czekać na usg do 4tyg ale poszłam na krew i już wiedziałam na pewno, że jestem.  Zanim cokolwiek zadziałasz upewnij się, że to ciąża.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z womenonweb, mi już nie  będzie potrzebny cena 400zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam zestaw z womenonweb, mi już nie  będzie potrzebny cena 400zł


mail wiecek.teresa@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mam pytanie do dziewczyn po udanym zabiegu. byłam lub jestem w 7/8tc. wzięłam tabletki (arthrotec) z soboty na niedzielę. tak jak na większości forach i stronach w tym temacie 3 razy po 4 tabletki co 3h pod język.po Pierwszej dawce zaczęło mi się lekkie plamienie poza tym trochę mdłości silne dreszcze lekkie bóle podbrzusza i krwawienie jak przy okresie. żadnych skurczów ani mega bólu tak jak dziewczyny opisują. po wszystkich dawkach  Zasnęłam a kiedy się obudziłam poszłam do toalety na siusiu i coś ze mnie wyleciało taka spora galareta o brunatnym kolorze. chwilę później krew ciurkiem i znowu galareta. jakoś 2 godziny później historia się powtórzyła i potem tylko krwawienie jak przy okresie. dzisiaj jest wtorek i od wczoraj lekkie krwawienie jak przy końcu okresu zero bólu itp. teraz w końcu moje pytanie. czy to co miało ze mnie wylecieć tak właśnie miało wyglądać? i czy to możliwe że przeszłam to tak bezboleśnie bez skurczy itp i zabieg się udał? wiem że najlepiej iść się przekonać na usg ale ja mam dopiero wizytę u ginekologa w czwartek wieczorem a do tej pory chyba zeświruję bo się zamartwiam czy już po wszystkim czy mam się dalej martwić. Mam już trochę mało czasu na załatwianie kolejnej dawki art a zostało mi tylko 8 tabletek. z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza dawka o 7:30, już podczas trzymania tabletek pod językiem kręciło mi się w głowie i czułam lekki ból brzucha. Wyplułam rdzeń o 7;51 bo nie szło wytrzymać tego smaku. Teraz leżę pod kołdra, dreszcze, ból podbrzusza jak przy mocniejszym okresie. O 10;30 kolejne 4 tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w drugim tygodniu ciąży mogę zażyć arthrotec?  Bo koleżanka wyżej napisał ze się jęj kuracja nie powiodła. Czy jest na forum osoba która już w 2tc zażyła ten specyfik i zadziałał? Pozdrawiam Anita

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwsza dawka o 7:30, już podczas trzymania tabletek pod językiem kręciło mi się w głowie i czułam lekki ból brzucha. Wyplułam rdzeń o 7;51 bo nie szło wytrzymać tego smaku. Teraz leżę pod kołdra, dreszcze, ból podbrzusza jak przy mocniejszym okresie. O 10;30 kolejne 4 tabletki.


Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się czujesz?


Po pierwszej dawce tak jak pisałam plus gorączka 37,8 teraz spadła. Dreszcze bardzo mocne, bóle brzucha przez jakiś czas cały czas, później mniej i skurcze co jakiś czas mocniejsze i słabsze. Przed chwilą wyplułam druga dawkę, podczas trzymania było mi trochę słabo, delikatny ból brzucha, siedzę w łóżku. Krwawienia brak...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwszej dawce tak jak pisałam plus gorączka 37,8 teraz spadła. Dreszcze bardzo mocne, bóle brzucha przez jakiś czas cały czas, później mniej i skurcze co jakiś czas mocniejsze i słabsze. Przed chwilą wyplułam druga dawkę, podczas trzymania było mi trochę słabo, delikatny ból brzucha, siedzę w łóżku. Krwawienia brak...


krwawienie może się zacząć nawet dopiero 4 lub więcej godzinach od pierwszej dawki. Trzymaj się dzielnie i pisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w drugim tygodniu ciąży mogę zażyć arthrotec?  Bo koleżanka wyżej napisał ze się jęj kuracja nie powiodła. Czy jest na forum osoba która już w 2tc zażyła ten specyfik i zadziałał? Pozdrawiam Anita


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka z womenonweb juz u mnie! mak zdjęcia, zapraszam na mail magdammm77@o2.p

----------


## magdammm77

dziewczyny, zrobiłam zdjęcia zestawu, koperty, zawartości, instrukcji, mam też maila potwierdzającego śledzenie przesyłki. Odsprzedam! mój mail magdammm77@o2.pl Czekałam 2 tygodnie, zamawiałam na womenonweb. Polecam, jak widać porządna firma.

----------


## dziewczyna

Wczoraj po 2 i 3 dawce nic oprocz lekkiego bolu brzuvcha i wzdec nie mialo miejsca. Natomiast dzisiaj od godziny 5 rano leci ze mnie jak z kranu plus biegunka. Co jakies pol godziny wylatuja gigantyczne skrzepy wielkosci mandarynki. To wylecialo na poczatku. Martwi mnie obfitosc krwawienia znacznie wieksza niz przy nawet dosc obfitej miesiaczce. Bol brzucha prawie niewyczuwalny jedynie co jakis czas jakis skurcz. A jak zaczyna leciec to leci tyle i takie rzadkie ze juz dwa razy musialam sie przebierac bo wyciekalo za podpaske ktoredys... Wazne ze juz po.

----------


## magdammm77

> Wczoraj po 2 i 3 dawce nic oprocz lekkiego bolu brzuvcha i wzdec nie mialo miejsca. Natomiast dzisiaj od godziny 5 rano leci ze mnie jak z kranu plus biegunka. Co jakies pol godziny wylatuja gigantyczne skrzepy wielkosci mandarynki. To wylecialo na poczatku. Martwi mnie obfitosc krwawienia znacznie wieksza niz przy nawet dosc obfitej miesiaczce. Bol brzucha prawie niewyczuwalny jedynie co jakis czas jakis skurcz. A jak zaczyna leciec to leci tyle i takie rzadkie ze juz dwa razy musialam sie przebierac bo wyciekalo za podpaske ktoredys... Wazne ze juz po.


u mnie już leci dwa tygodnie, byłam wczoraj na kontroli Pani dr powiedziała,że może jezcze krwawić około tygodnia. Kazała brać żelazo. I tyle. Ja nie miałam aż tak obfitego krwawienia jak Ty, byłaś na usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pozdrawiam


kup zestaw z womenonhelp albo womenonweb jak to taka wczesna ciąża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje takei tabletki , mam 16 lat i nie chce dziecka nie teraz. Pomocy !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TYPOWA POLKA - ŻEBY TYLKO JESZCZE ZAROBIĆ NA CZYIMŚ NIESZCZĘŚCIU - mam nadzieję, że jeszcze zajdziesz w ciążę raz i przyda ci się ten art********************





> Dziewczyny  mi udało się tylko po dwóch dawkach x4 tabl.art*** ,jednak mam dość słaby organizm. tabletki zażyłam dokładnie 30,05 myślałam, że umrę,krwawienie miałam od razu po pierwszej dawce trwało 9 dni..było ciężko ale już mam to za sobą, dziś byłam na usg wszystko się samo oczyściło obeszło się bez łyżeczkowania.Zostało mi 12 tabletek zwykłego atr***, jeżeli któraś z Was potrzebuje to chętnie odsprzedam, sama wiem jak trudno go zdobyć...kombinacja ze zdobyciem recepty,braki w aptekach, czekanie na zamówienie...ehh.mam do wglądu paragon z apteki z datą zakupu, dałam za niego prawie 45 zł, ale sprzedam niestety za więcej, bo wydałam kupę kasy na prywatne wizyty u ortopedy pod pretekstem wypisania recepty. Jeśli ktoraś z Was jest zainteresowana piszcie tutaj albo na maila sto_krotka89@o2.pl dogadałybyśmy się jeżeli chodzi o cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4h 40min po pierwszej dawce, poszłam do toalety, pojawiła się krew.

----------


## dziewczyna

> u mnie już leci dwa tygodnie, byłam wczoraj na kontroli Pani dr powiedziała,że może jezcze krwawić około tygodnia. Kazała brać żelazo. I tyle. Ja nie miałam aż tak obfitego krwawienia jak Ty, byłaś na usg?


Nie bylam jeszcze. Dopiero wczoraj wzielam tabletki. Jestem troche zmeczona. Mam nadzieje ze nie oslabne bardzo przez duza utrate krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TYPOWA POLKA - ŻEBY TYLKO JESZCZE ZAROBIĆ NA CZYIMŚ NIESZCZĘŚCIU - mam nadzieję, że jeszcze zajdziesz w ciążę raz i przyda ci się ten art********************


a mnie to wcale nie drażni, sama odsprzedałam za wiecej, tyle mmie to nerwów kosztowało juz nie wspomnę o kosztach wizyty prywatnej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje takei tabletki , mam 16 lat i nie chce dziecka nie teraz. Pomocy !


podaj maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam art. 8 tabletek. U mnie zadzialalo po pierwszej dawce, po 30 minutach krwawienie, a po 8 godzinach dużo skrzepow teraz mija 6 dzień i wszystko jest ok, lekkie krwawienie. Bylam w 5 tc. 
Mail paulapoznan19@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TYPOWA POLKA - ŻEBY TYLKO JESZCZE ZAROBIĆ NA CZYIMŚ NIESZCZĘŚCIU - mam nadzieję, że jeszcze zajdziesz w ciążę raz i przyda ci się ten art********************


Jestem zainteresowaniem zakupu tych tabletek , mozna sie z pania skontaktowac telefinicznie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie jak najszybciej tabletki poronne ! A jeśli nie to jakiś dobry sposób na poronienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie jak najszybciej tabletki poronne ! A jeśli nie to jakiś dobry sposób na poronienie ?


Podaj mail skontaktuje sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tydzień temu współżyłam z chłopakiem , powiedzcie mi czy możliwe jest , że mam pierwsze objawy ciąży ? 
Mam od rana biegunkę , od kilku dni dziwnie boli mnie brzuch ( żołądek ) , dziś raz wymiotowałam żółcią i do tego piecze mnie w przełyku. Chyba , że to ze stresu przed ciążą albo grypa żołądkowa.  Okres mam mieć za 5 dni. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź , to bardzo ważne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj mail skontaktuje sie


siata.k@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowaniem zakupu tych tabletek , mozna sie z pania skontaktowac telefinicznie ?


Kontak przez mail. Proszę podać skontaktuje się i pomoge.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontak przez mail. Proszę podać skontaktuje się i pomoge.



siata.k@o2.pl czekam na meila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

beznadzieja kazdy kazdemu pomaga poronic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TYPOWA POLKA - ŻEBY TYLKO JESZCZE ZAROBIĆ NA CZYIMŚ NIESZCZĘŚCIU - mam nadzieję, że jeszcze zajdziesz w ciążę raz i przyda ci się ten art********************



Nie no najlepiej to oddać za darmo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a mnie to wcale nie drażni, sama odsprzedałam za wiecej, tyle mmie to nerwów kosztowało juz nie wspomnę o kosztach wizyty prywatnej.


Dokładnie, sama Cię rozumiem.. ale ludzie są zawistni masakra i zawsze wbić szpilkę muszą!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowaniem zakupu tych tabletek , mozna sie z pania skontaktowac telefinicznie ?


Podaj maila, skontaktuję się z Tobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę mi powiedzieć jakie moją być konsekwencję zażycia arthrotec'u ? Proszę o kilka wypowiedzi , to dla mnie ważne a bardzo się boję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja koleżanka brała w czwartek po południu nad ranem troszke krwi i nic ale zaczeło sie w poniedziałek czyli jej potrzeba było 3 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem właśnie po trzeciej dawce. Krew pojawia się jak idę do toalety, delikatnie na podpasce. Czuję skurcze podbrzusza, mam biegunkę, temperatura spadła, mam dreszcze. Mam nadzieję że się udało. Pojawiają się małe skrzepy, zobaczę co dalej. Mój chłopak ciągle jest ze mną. Trzymajcie kciuki, tak bardzo chce żeby wszystko poszło dobrze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podaj maila


paula19117@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie, sama Cię rozumiem.. ale ludzie są zawistni masakra i zawsze wbić szpilkę muszą!


Nie to nie jest w porządku, sprzedać za cenę z apteki ok, ale zarabiać na tym? Co z tego, że. Wizyty prywatne. Jeszcze rozumiem jak doliczyć polowe za lekarza, który wypisał receptę jesli zrobił to odpłatnie
 a usg? No trudno każdy w przypadku ciąży ponosi takie koszty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec, 14 zł za tabletkę, dowolne ilości.   jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

magdammm77@o2.pl  zestaw z wow odsprzedam, mam zdjęcia i potwierdzenie opcji śledzenia przesyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie to nie jest w porządku, sprzedać za cenę z apteki ok, ale zarabiać na tym? Co z tego, że. Wizyty prywatne. Jeszcze rozumiem jak doliczyć polowe za lekarza, który wypisał receptę jesli zrobił to odpłatnie
>  a usg? No trudno każdy w przypadku ciąży ponosi takie koszty.


No o to chodzi..o wizyty w celu zdobycia recepty a nie o prywatne USG...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No o to chodzi..o wizyty w celu zdobycia recepty a nie o prywatne USG...


dokładnie jak taka mądra jesteś to załatw receptę kup w aptece i oddaj za darmo albo po cenie co kupiłaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny odsprzedam arth*** z apteki za symboliczną opłatą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie jak taka mądra jesteś to załatw receptę kup w aptece i oddaj za darmo albo po cenie co kupiłaś


Dzisiaj nie ma nic za darmo......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, mam pytanie do dziewczyn po udanym zabiegu. byłam lub jestem w 7/8tc. wzięłam tabletki (arthrotec) z soboty na niedzielę. tak jak na większości forach i stronach w tym temacie 3 razy po 4 tabletki co 3h pod język.po Pierwszej dawce zaczęło mi się lekkie plamienie poza tym trochę mdłości silne dreszcze lekkie bóle podbrzusza i krwawienie jak przy okresie. żadnych skurczów ani mega bólu tak jak dziewczyny opisują. po wszystkich dawkach  Zasnęłam a kiedy się obudziłam poszłam do toalety na siusiu i coś ze mnie wyleciało taka spora galareta o brunatnym kolorze. chwilę później krew ciurkiem i znowu galareta. jakoś 2 godziny później historia się powtórzyła i potem tylko krwawienie jak przy okresie. dzisiaj jest wtorek i od wczoraj lekkie krwawienie jak przy końcu okresu zero bólu itp. teraz w końcu moje pytanie. czy to co miało ze mnie wylecieć tak właśnie miało wyglądać? i czy to możliwe że przeszłam to tak bezboleśnie bez skurczy itp i zabieg się udał? wiem że najlepiej iść się przekonać na usg ale ja mam dopiero wizytę u ginekologa w czwartek wieczorem a do tej pory chyba zeświruję bo się zamartwiam czy już po wszystkim czy mam się dalej martwić. Mam już trochę mało czasu na załatwianie kolejnej dawki art a zostało mi tylko 8 tabletek. z góry dziękuję za pomoc


mialam dokladnie tak samo. zero bolu zero skurczy mle krwawienie nawet mniejsze niz przy okresie. po tyg na usg okazalo sie ciazy nie ma. lekarz stwierdzil ze musi mnie wyslac na czyszczenie bo chyba mam polipy. morda cieszyla mi sie strasznie. ale....poszlam umowic sie na termin do szpitala i dostalam dola. te wszystkie mamy z duzymi brzuchami czekajace na porod,,, mam dwoje cudownych dzieci. to byla wpadka wiem ze postapilam dobrze ale zal zostal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tydzień temu współżyłam z chłopakiem , powiedzcie mi czy możliwe jest , że mam pierwsze objawy ciąży ? 
> Mam od rana biegunkę , od kilku dni dziwnie boli mnie brzuch ( żołądek ) , dziś raz wymiotowałam żółcią i do tego piecze mnie w przełyku. Chyba , że to ze stresu przed ciążą albo grypa żołądkowa.  Okres mam mieć za 5 dni. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź , to bardzo ważne.


poczekaj te 5 dni. zwykle objawy zaczynaja sie pozniej troszke. moze to stres za duzo o tym myslisz. a najgorsze jest martwienie sie na zapas. kup test. sa takie ktore wykrywaja juz 5 dniowa ciaze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w drugim tygodniu ciąży mogę zażyć arthrotec?  Bo koleżanka wyżej napisał ze się jęj kuracja nie powiodła. Czy jest na forum osoba która już w 2tc zażyła ten specyfik i zadziałał? Pozdrawiam Anita


Wszystkie tego typu srodki powinno stosowac sie od 4tyg.Ja jestem już po i mogę polecic pana spod nr 511335331

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,ja równiez skorzystałam z pomocy pana spod nr 511335331 
Jestem bardzo zadowolona,to bardzo miła osoba,wszystko mi dokładnie wytłumaczył i nawet prowadził tel.podczas aplikacji,chcę gorąco podziękować osobie,która poleciła ten nr -Gosia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie pilnie, tel. 695547597.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 120 zł, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,ja równiez skorzystałam z pomocy pana spod nr 511335331 
> Jestem bardzo zadowolona,to bardzo miła osoba,wszystko mi dokładnie wytłumaczył i nawet prowadził tel.podczas aplikacji,chcę gorąco podziękować osobie,która poleciła ten nr -Gosia.


Kolejny oszust sam się reklamuję a ten numer jest znajomy gdzieś tu coś było na jego temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedamz  apteki. szybka wysylka    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę poradzcie.....wzielam w srode 3 dawki....zaczelam krwawic mocno już po 1-ej dawce .....do dzisiaj nadal krwawie ale test wyszedł pozytywnie.....jak długo B-hcg się utrzymuje ? zazylam po 5 dniach od spodziewanej miesiączki wiec o ok 4-5 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę poradzcie.....wzielam w srode 3 dawki....zaczelam krwawic mocno już po 1-ej dawce .....do dzisiaj nadal krwawie ale test wyszedł pozytywnie.....jak długo B-hcg się utrzymuje ? zazylam po 5 dniach od spodziewanej miesiączki wiec o ok 4-5 tyg.


idz na usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę poradzcie.....wzielam w srode 3 dawki....zaczelam krwawic mocno już po 1-ej dawce .....do dzisiaj nadal krwawie ale test wyszedł pozytywnie.....jak długo B-hcg się utrzymuje ? zazylam po 5 dniach od spodziewanej miesiączki wiec o ok 4-5 tyg.


milion pięćset sto dziewięćset razy było tu pisane, że test to najwcześniej po trzech tygodniach....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania tabletki 8 sztuk za 25 zl malina172.89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po usg poronilam ponad miesiąc po zazyciu art, niestety czeka mnie lyzeczkowanie...
Mam na sprzedasz receptę na dwa opakowania art forte, kto chetny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po usg poronilam ponad miesiąc po zazyciu art, niestety czeka mnie lyzeczkowanie...
> Mam na sprzedasz receptę na dwa opakowania art forte, kto chetny?


a dlaczego? ja byłam w szpitalu, podali mi arth i obyło się bez łyżeczkowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po. Myślałam szczerze że będzie gorzej, co prawda skurcze bardzo mocne co jakiś czas. Teraz objawy takie jak biegunka itd już przeszły ale zostały skurcze i krwawienie, skrzepy. Jutro spróbuję zapisać się do ginekologa może jeszcze na ten tydzień, chce jak najszybciej wiedzieć czy się udało. Mam nadzieję że obejdzie się bez szpitala! A u was jak było, w 5-6tyg był konieczny szpital i zabieg po arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a dlaczego? ja byłam w szpitalu, podali mi arth i obyłooczyści
> łyżeczkowania


Nie wiem czemu, tak zaleciła pani doktor.Powiedziala ze nie mozemy czekac asz sie samo oczysci bo już mam krwotok i grozi mi wykrywawienie.Od 2 dni lecialo ze mnie ciurkiem nie moglam zejsc z ubikacji i jak jutro z samego rana sie nie zglosze na oddzial to sie moge wykrwawic i umrzec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czemu, tak zaleciła pani doktor.Powiedziala ze nie mozemy czekac asz sie samo oczysci bo już mam krwotok i grozi mi wykrywawienie.Od 2 dni lecialo ze mnie ciurkiem nie moglam zejsc z ubikacji i jak jutro z samego rana sie nie zglosze na oddzial to sie moge wykrwawic i umrzec


powodzenia!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po. Myślałam szczerze że będzie gorzej, co prawda skurcze bardzo mocne co jakiś czas. Teraz objawy takie jak biegunka itd już przeszły ale zostały skurcze i krwawienie, skrzepy. Jutro spróbuję zapisać się do ginekologa może jeszcze na ten tydzień, chce jak najszybciej wiedzieć czy się udało. Mam nadzieję że obejdzie się bez szpitala! A u was jak było, w 5-6tyg był konieczny szpital i zabieg po arth?


w sobotę zabieg, Poniedziałek usg potwierdziło, że się udało, duży krwiak, tydzień później usg kontrolne krwiak bardzo maleńki także obyło się bez szpitala  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyszczenie jest zawsze konieczne po arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania tabletki 8 sztuk za 25 zl malina172.89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w większości przypadkach to tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrt** 12 tab. zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt na adres mailowy: sto_krotka89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5-6tc
W dzień zabiegu krwawienie było dosyć mocne ze skrzepami a na drugi dzień praktycznie żadne, czy jest możliwe że tak szybko się oczyscilo i że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie - paulina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow 1+8 

magdam99@onet.pl

----------


## karola22

> sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow 1+8 
> 
> magdam99@onet.pl


Napisalam maila

----------


## diabliczka

pomocy,wzielam wczoraj art.f.4tablx3razy co 3 godziny i nic sie nie dzieje...pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomocy,wzielam wczoraj art.f.4tablx3razy co 3 godziny i nic sie nie dzieje...pomocy


tak bywa, arth to 60-70% pewności że się uda, u mnie było to samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomocy,wzielam wczoraj art.f.4tablx3razy co 3 godziny i nic sie nie dzieje...pomocy


niestety 99% pewności daje tylko zestaw z womenonweb, womenhelp albo po prostu skrobanka...

----------


## diabliczka

> tak bywa, arth to 60-70% pewności że się uda, u mnie było to samo.


i co zrobilas?

----------


## diabliczka

> niestety 99% pewności daje tylko zestaw z womenonweb, womenhelp albo po prostu skrobanka...


albo moze powtorzyc to po kilku dniach?

----------


## onaa

Kupię opakowanie art bądź zestaw z wow   lilonka@interia.eu     warszawa

----------


## diabliczka

napiszcie kobiety drogie,czy ktoras miala tak,ze zazyla i nic sie nie dzialo po calej  dobie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napiszcie kobiety drogie,czy ktoras miala tak,ze zazyla i nic sie nie dzialo po calej  dobie?


tak, ja tak miałam

----------


## diabliczka

> tak, ja tak miałam


i co zrobilas dalej kochana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odczekalam tydzień w między czasie załatwiłak druga receptę i zamówiłam zestaw z womenonweb.  tydzien pozniej powtórzyłam z arth i się udało.

----------


## diabliczka

> odczekalam tydzień w między czasie załatwiłak druga receptę i zamówiłam zestaw z womenonweb.  tydzien pozniej powtórzyłam z arth i się udało.


a moze teraz bym sprobowala dopochwowo?4x3tabl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

biore teraz 1 dawke ale sie boje  :Frown:

----------


## diabliczka

dziewczyny napiszcie prosze,co dalej jak po 1ej calej kuracji nic nie pomoglo,nic sie nie dzialo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny napiszcie prosze,co dalej jak po 1ej calej kuracji nic nie pomoglo,nic sie nie dzialo


Jak co dalej ? Masz różne wyjścia: powtarzać z art, zamówić zestaw, pojechac na skrobanke za granice, urodzic . .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wytrzymalam tylko 20 min ;/ taka piana mi sie zrobila ze juz nie dalam rady i piane polknelam a rdzenie wyrzucilam  :Frown: 
mam pytanie czy teraz wgl moge cos jesc i pic czy pomiedzy wszytskimi dawkami lepiej unikac picia i jedzenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po lyzeczkowaniu...posiadam receptę na dwa opakowania art forte sprzedam za 150zl.
Jest ktoś w potrzebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam arth, dzisiaj u ginekologa powiedział że w pochwie jest wiele skrzepow, ale są gęste, że krwawienie może się jeszcze rozkręcić i że na ciążę mu to nie wygląda, ale usg mam dopiero we wtorek popołudniu. Nie mam krwawienia, wczoraj było i 'coś ze mnie wypadlo'. Teraz zauważam jedynie brązowe plamy na papierze toaletowym po wizycie w toalecie. Jak myślicie, jest okej mimo że skrzepy są a nie krwawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytajcie forum!! pisałyśmy żeby rdzenie wyjmować z środka wtedy nie szczypie to raz, dwa arth to 70% gwarancji sukcesu nie 100%,zawsze może się nie udać.  Co robić po pierwsze zamówić zestaw z womenonweb  ja tak zrobiłam, w między czasie odczekałam tydzień i podjełam drugą próbę z arth która się udała, gdyby nie poszło czekałabym na zestaw  z wow a gdyby to nie pomogło to zostaje tylko skrobanka.  Zawsze jeszcze możesz spróbować urodzić sama o tym myślałam po pierwszej nie udanej próbie ale uznałam że jak dziecko ma się urodzić chore tzn może bo nie musi to potem będę je miała na sumieniu, dlatego próbowałam dalej.  W efekcie udało się.  I arth bierze się pod język a nie do pochwy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanko a jak zamawiałaś zestaw z WoW to korespondencję prowadziłaś z e-mailem info@womenonweb.org? czy z 
reply-KODKODKOD@referral.womenonweb.org? czy to ma jakieś znaczenie? 
numer porządkowy twojej konsultacji to jest ten Kod z e-miala tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth wzięłam z 28 na 29 maja wszystko poszło ładnie . W poniedziałek dostałam normalny okres. Test po 2 tygodniach wyszedł ujemny, wcześniej były wyraźne dwie kreski.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanko a jak zamawiałaś zestaw z WoW to korespondencję prowadziłaś z e-mailem info@womenonweb.org? czy z 
> reply-KODKODKOD@referral.womenonweb.org? czy to ma jakieś znaczenie? 
> numer porządkowy twojej konsultacji to jest ten Kod z e-miala tak?


przez info, tak to ten kod

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Art  ** a najlepiej zestaw z WOW ! Proszę pilnie o kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze, jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę. Sposób sprawdzony i bezpieczny. Oryginalny lek od lekarza a nie jakieś chałupnicze oszustwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was ma? Szukam pilnie w Warszawie, nie wiem co się dzieje z pocztą, ale nie może do mnie dotrzeć przesyłka... błagam, pomóżcie mi, czasu coraz mniej... :-( :-( :-( zaczynam wpadać w panikę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy którąś z was po arth bolały jajniki? Jestem dwa dni po, objawy wskazują na to że się udało, ale bolą mnie jajniki, usg mam dopiero we wtorek. Co to może oznaczac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochana serduszko maleństwa zaczyna bić w 8-10 tyg. ciąży a nie 3-4 tyg. Ja miałam płód obumarły w 8 tyg. wiec byłam od razu kierowana do szpitala, tam szereg badan, USG  itp. Nie powiem bo bardzo pragnęłam donosić ciążę, bardzo się cieszyliśmy choć nie planowaliśmy. Wiec dziewczyny spójrzcie na to oczami wyobraźni, zadajcie sobie pytanie czy za 30 lat nie będziecie żałowały jak już będziecie stare i nie będzie komu podać wam szklanki herbaty, i jak nie będziecie mogły zajść w chciana ciążę kiedy już będziecie na to gotowe bo jest wiele takich przypadków. Czyżby siła wyższa??? Być może. Kara!!! Jest wiele samotnych matek i świetnie dają sobie rade, ja tez byłam gdyż już jedno dziecko mam dopóki nie spotkałam cudownego człowieka, który kocha nas nad wszystko. Dziś jestem już po poronieniu i do tej pory wyobrażam sobie maluszka, za jakiś czas postaramy się, tym razem będziemy się starać silniej bo chcemy zostać rodzicami. Moim zdaniem wszystkie dziewczyny, które są świadome swoich czynów o poronieniu nie są godne kiedykolwiek zostać matkami. Smutne ale prawdziwe. Jesteście wyrodne. Nie trzeba chodzić na imprezy, chlać i się puszczać i kłopotu nie będzie. SORY ALE TO MOJE ZDANIE.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oryginalny zestaw z wow 1+8  sprzedam warszawa

magdam99@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana serduszko maleństwa zaczyna bić w 8-10 tyg. ciąży a nie 3-4 tyg. Ja miałam płód obumarły w 8 tyg. wiec byłam od razu kierowana do szpitala, tam szereg badan, USG  itp. Nie powiem bo bardzo pragnęłam donosić ciążę, bardzo się cieszyliśmy choć nie planowaliśmy. Wiec dziewczyny spójrzcie na to oczami wyobraźni, zadajcie sobie pytanie czy za 30 lat nie będziecie żałowały jak już będziecie stare i nie będzie komu podać wam szklanki herbaty, i jak nie będziecie mogły zajść w chciana ciążę kiedy już będziecie na to gotowe bo jest wiele takich przypadków. Czyżby siła wyższa??? Być może. Kara!!! Jest wiele samotnych matek i świetnie dają sobie rade, ja tez byłam gdyż już jedno dziecko mam dopóki nie spotkałam cudownego człowieka, który kocha nas nad wszystko. Dziś jestem już po poronieniu i do tej pory wyobrażam sobie maluszka, za jakiś czas postaramy się, tym razem będziemy się starać silniej bo chcemy zostać rodzicami. Moim zdaniem wszystkie dziewczyny, które są świadome swoich czynów o poronieniu nie są godne kiedykolwiek zostać matkami. Smutne ale prawdziwe. Jesteście wyrodne. Nie trzeba chodzić na imprezy, chlać i się puszczać i kłopotu nie będzie. SORY ALE TO MOJE ZDANIE.



pieprzysz
wiele wlasnie zmusza do tego sytuacja w tym kraju wielu osobom jest ciezko utrzymac sie samej a co dopero jeszcze dziecko ludzi zwyczajnie na to nie stac jakas czesc z was robi to wlasnie z tego powodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam po jakim czasie mozna zrobic test ciazowy po zabiegu arth? rth? Wiem ze wizyta tez potrzebna ale chcialam sprobowac najpierw test. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana serduszko maleństwa zaczyna bić w 8-10 tyg. ciąży a nie 3-4 tyg. Ja miałam płód obumarły w 8 tyg. wiec byłam od razu kierowana do szpitala, tam szereg badan, USG  itp. Nie powiem bo bardzo pragnęłam donosić ciążę, bardzo się cieszyliśmy choć nie planowaliśmy. Wiec dziewczyny spójrzcie na to oczami wyobraźni, zadajcie sobie pytanie czy za 30 lat nie będziecie żałowały jak już będziecie stare i nie będzie komu podać wam szklanki herbaty, i jak nie będziecie mogły zajść w chciana ciążę kiedy już będziecie na to gotowe bo jest wiele takich przypadków. Czyżby siła wyższa??? Być może. Kara!!! Jest wiele samotnych matek i świetnie dają sobie rade, ja tez byłam gdyż już jedno dziecko mam dopóki nie spotkałam cudownego człowieka, który kocha nas nad wszystko. Dziś jestem już po poronieniu i do tej pory wyobrażam sobie maluszka, za jakiś czas postaramy się, tym razem będziemy się starać silniej bo chcemy zostać rodzicami. Moim zdaniem wszystkie dziewczyny, które są świadome swoich czynów o poronieniu nie są godne kiedykolwiek zostać matkami. Smutne ale prawdziwe. Jesteście wyrodne. Nie trzeba chodzić na imprezy, chlać i się puszczać i kłopotu nie będzie. SORY ALE TO MOJE ZDANIE.



Ja też miałam ciążę obumarłą w 9 tygodniu i zaszłam w kolejną nie planowaną po 3 miesiącach od czyszczenia i dzisiaj mam 4 letniego zdrowego wspaniałego syna wiec lepiej nie starać się na siłę psychika robi swoje lepiej nie planować i się szybko uda...
A dziewczyn które usuwają nie krytykuję wiele z nich ma już dzieci a na kolejne je nie stać i wcale nie piją i nie balangują wpadka może zdarzyć się każdej nawet tym które biorą tabletki różnie bywa. 
Można krytykować te które po urodzeniu zabiją albo wyrzucą na śmietnik!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam po jakim czasie mozna zrobic test ciazowy po zabiegu arth? rth? Wiem ze wizyta tez potrzebna ale chcialam sprobowac najpierw test. Pozdrawiam.


boszszsz wystarczy cofnąć się choćby jedną stronę tego wątku, żeby przeczytać odpowiedź na takie samo pytanie :

"milion pięćset sto dziewięćset razy było tu pisane, że test to najwcześniej po trzech tygodniach.... "

czy wy jesteście takie tępe, czy takie leniwe ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a jesli u mnie zaczełosie trwało3 dni i skąpo prawie jestem pewna ze to jeszcze nie wszystko czy próbowac jeszcze z art... Z góry wiem ze na czyszczenie się nie zgodzę ze wzgledów na ostatnie doświadczenia na oddziale podczas zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a jesli u mnie zaczełosie trwało3 dni i skąpo prawie jestem pewna ze to jeszcze nie wszystko czy próbowac jeszcze z art... Z góry wiem ze na czyszczenie się nie zgodzę ze wzgledów na ostatnie doświadczenia na oddziale podczas zabiegu


dopisuję : Ciąza napewno się nie utrzymała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dopisuję : Ciąza napewno się nie utrzymała


dopisek: ze względu na spadek hormonu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dopisuję : Ciąza napewno się nie utrzymała


a nie możesz zrobić po prostu USG żeby się przekonać jak przebiega oczyszczanie ? nikt nie mówi, że masz się od razu łyżeczkować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chetnie bym przyjela 10 tab jezeli  nadal aktualne gdyz pierwsza proba sie nie powiodla



> No, ja już po. Trzecia dawka nie była zła, udało mi się po niej zasnąć. Krew i skrzepy delikatnie lecą, mniej niż przy okresie, ale chyba się udało. Za tydzień idę na USG. 
> Zostało mi 28 tabletek, 12 już zarezerwowane.
> Tak jak pisalam- resztę wydam za darmo, ale myślę że mogę wysłać również zwykłym listem. 
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję tym, którzy trzymali za mnie kciuki. : )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 120 zł, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie Art  ** a najlepiej zestaw z WOW ! Proszę pilnie o kontakt.


Powiadam art. Nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nowa26@interia.pl arthrotec tanio i szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przypuszczam ze najbardziej tępą osoba tutaj jestes właśnie Ty! A. Skoro najszybciej i najprosciej w Twoim wykonuniu jest ubliżanie. Nie przeczytałam rozdziału wcześniej ponieważ czas mi na to nie pozwala bo oprócz tego forum mam inne obowiazki. Ale bardzo dziekuje za udzielenie tak wyczerpującej odpowiedzi która mi tu udzielono na przyszłość... Wiecej spokoju a napewno bedzie łatwiej każdemu tutaj... Pozdrawiam.




> boszszsz wystarczy cofnąć się choćby jedną stronę tego wątku, żeby przeczytać odpowiedź na takie samo pytanie :
> 
> "milion pięćset sto dziewięćset razy było tu pisane, że test to najwcześniej po trzech tygodniach.... "
> 
> czy wy jesteście takie tępe, czy takie leniwe ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam pilnie w Warszawie gg 5425 8206

----------


## pyta

Hej dziewczyny na troche zniknelam poniewaz musialam nadrobic zaleglosci w pracy. U ginekologa jeszcze nie bylam termin na przyszly tydZień ale od soboty nadal krwawie dosc obficie nadal czasami leca zemnie duze skrzepy jak myslicie czy sie udalo? Test wiem ze dopiero za jakies 3tyg. Dlatego podpytune tutaj a nerwy nadal sa. Pozdrawiam ciepło Was wszystkie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam pilnie w Warszawie gg 5425 8206


mam zestaw z wow nie wykorzystalam jestem z warszawy

magdam99@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z Women Web....jeszcze jest na poczcie - mogę podac nr nadania 350 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przypuszczam ze najbardziej tępą osoba tutaj jestes właśnie Ty! A. Skoro najszybciej i najprosciej w Twoim wykonuniu jest ubliżanie. Nie przeczytałam rozdziału wcześniej ponieważ czas mi na to nie pozwala bo oprócz tego forum mam inne obowiazki. Ale bardzo dziekuje za udzielenie tak wyczerpującej odpowiedzi która mi tu udzielono na przyszłość... Wiecej spokoju a napewno bedzie łatwiej każdemu tutaj... Pozdrawiam.


och jaka ja jestem biedna, nie mam na nic czasu, więc inni muszą mi podać na tacy, bo ja nie zdążę nawet dwóch stron przeczytać...dokąd ten kraj zmierza skoro mamy taką roszczeniową młodzież ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny na troche zniknelam poniewaz musialam nadrobic zaleglosci w pracy. U ginekologa jeszcze nie bylam termin na przyszly tydZień ale od soboty nadal krwawie dosc obficie nadal czasami leca zemnie duze skrzepy jak myslicie czy sie udalo? Test wiem ze dopiero za jakies 3tyg. Dlatego podpytune tutaj a nerwy nadal sa. Pozdrawiam ciepło Was wszystkie.


nieważne co myślimy, jedynie badanie może potwierdzić Twoje przypuszczenie. Przez internet niestety nie zajrzymy do Twej macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"boję się" cokolwiek pisać już tutaj na forum bo zamiast się wspierać to tylko naskakujecie na siebie nawzajem zamiast wymieniać się doświadczeniami albo wspierać nawzajem

----------


## pyta

No prosze i znowu spotykam sie ze zlosliwoscia ludzi pisze tutaj czlowiek z nadzieja ze doatanie wsparcie w czasie oczekiwania a tu znowu zlosliwosci poplatane z kiepska madroscia. Ludzie czy Wam to naparwde jest potrzebne? Mam wrazenie ze zamiast wspierac sie wzajemnie to kopiecie leżącego. Jezeli naptawde jest to taki wielki problem na odpowiedzenie i uwazacie ze jestesmy takie glupie ze prosimy o porade wzajemna albo choc o wsparcie to moze wykażecie sie swoja powyższa mądrością i do cholery nie ODPOWIADAJCIE !!! Zachowajcie swoje zlosliwe uwagi dla siebie. Z Szacunkiem tutaj do wszytskich osob ktore staraja sie tu wspierac. Dziekuje i Pozdrawiam wszystkie zlosliwe osoby... Ps. I nie klasywikujcie wszytskich jako dzieci i mlodziez bo to bardzo nudny i nie dojrzaly tekst.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy czerpiesz przyjemność z swego zachowania? Twoja mądrość mnie zaskakuje. Jesteś naparwde inteligetnym człowiekiem jestem dumna mając w kraju takich ludzi jak Ty. Mam nadzieje ze teraz Twoja wartość wzrosła i skończysz klasyfikować kogoś. Pozdrawiam. Dziekujmy wszysc. Za takich ludzi naparwde czym byśmy byli bez takich ludzi jak Ty... 




> och jaka ja jestem biedna, nie mam na nic czasu, więc inni muszą mi podać na tacy, bo ja nie zdążę nawet dwóch stron przeczytać...dokąd ten kraj zmierza skoro mamy taką roszczeniową młodzież ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszę posta na forum z nadzieją, że może ktoś mial podobne objawy i podzieli sie ze mna doswiadczeniem albo cos doradzi, wypowie sie, mimo tego ze kazda z nas wie ze i tak MUSI ISC DO GINEKOLOGA PO ZABIEGU, a spotykam sie z wyzwiskami i klotniami. Nie od tego jest to forum..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No prosze i znowu spotykam sie ze zlosliwoscia ludzi pisze tutaj czlowiek z nadzieja ze doatanie wsparcie w czasie oczekiwania a tu znowu zlosliwosci poplatane z kiepska madroscia. Ludzie czy Wam to naparwde jest potrzebne? Mam wrazenie ze zamiast wspierac sie wzajemnie to kopiecie leżącego. Jezeli naptawde jest to taki wielki problem na odpowiedzenie i uwazacie ze jestesmy takie glupie ze prosimy o porade wzajemna albo choc o wsparcie to moze wykażecie sie swoja powyższa mądrością i do cholery nie ODPOWIADAJCIE !!! Zachowajcie swoje zlosliwe uwagi dla siebie. Z Szacunkiem tutaj do wszytskich osob ktore staraja sie tu wspierac. Dziekuje i Pozdrawiam wszystkie zlosliwe osoby... Ps. I nie klasywikujcie wszytskich jako dzieci i mlodziez bo to bardzo nudny i nie dojrzaly tekst.


ok, w takim razie odpowiem, tak jak tego oczekujesz - "tak, na pewno już nie jesteś w ciąży, możesz cieszyć się życiem". Czytasz taką odpowiedź, i odpuszczasz sobie badania, bo ciągle jakieś ważniejsze rzeczy masz na głowie, mija cztery tygodnie, a tobie rośnie brzuch i nagle okazuje się że to już 10 tydz, a mądra i niezłośliwa pani z forum nie miała racji !! jak ona mogła nie wydać prawidłowego wyroku przez internet? przecież to takie proste ! napisać że nie jesteś w ciąży! Kobiety, obudźcie się i zrozumcie że my tego nie robimy złośliwie, tylko w kółko powtarzamy jak mantrę "USG, beta, USG, beta"
 Po aborcji samym arthrotekiem często ciąża się utrzymuje mimo dużego krwawienia, dlatego zaraz po zabiegu należy potwierdzić powodzenie badaniem, żeby w razie czego podjąć kolejne kroki.

Mimo wszytko wiem że to czcze gadanie, i nadal będą pytania typu "mam spermę na palcach, czy jestem w ciąży?" " krwawię, czy poroniłam?" "wczoraj brałam art, czy mogę dziś zrobić test ?"

W sumie to się sie nie dziwię,jak obrońcy życia piszą, że aborcję robią tylko puste lale puszczające się w kiblu na dyskotece. Czytając ten wątek, i widząc poziom wiedzy i choćby zdroworozsądkowego myślenia niektórych, rzeczywiście można dojść do takich wniosków  :Frown:

----------


## pyta

Popieram... To naparwde nie jest fajne a podejrzewam że osoby tak mądre i nie miłe prawdopodobnie były kiedyś w podobnej sytuacji a teraz pozjadały wszelkie rozumy i wylewają swoje frustracje na ludziach którzy szukaja tutaj wsparcia i porady... 




> Piszę posta na forum z nadzieją, że może ktoś mial podobne objawy i podzieli sie ze mna doswiadczeniem albo cos doradzi, wypowie sie, mimo tego ze kazda z nas wie ze i tak MUSI ISC DO GINEKOLOGA PO ZABIEGU, a spotykam sie z wyzwiskami i klotniami. Nie od tego jest to forum..

----------


## pyta

Ahhh jakaż to mądra odpowiedz.... Dziękuje Ci za Twoją mądrość. Naparwde twoja wiedza jest mi niezbedna... Heheh Brawooo
Sąd!!!! Hehehe ale skoro Tobie to poprawia samopoczucie to pisz takie epitety dalej.... Napewno zrobi to wrażenie na nas ... 





> ok, w takim razie odpowiem, tak jak tego oczekujesz - "tak, na pewno już nie jesteś w ciąży, możesz cieszyć się życiem". Czytasz taką odpowiedź, i odpuszczasz sobie badania, bo ciągle jakieś ważniejsze rzeczy masz na głowie, mija cztery tygodnie, a tobie rośnie brzuch i nagle okazuje się że to już 10 tydz, a mądra i niezłośliwa pani z forum nie miała racji !! jak ona mogła nie wydać prawidłowego wyroku przez internet? przecież to takie proste ! napisać że nie jesteś w ciąży! Kobiety, obudźcie się i zrozumcie że my tego nie robimy złośliwie, tylko w kółko powtarzamy jak mantrę "USG, beta, USG, beta"
>  Po aborcji samym arthrotekiem często ciąża się utrzymuje mimo dużego krwawienia, dlatego zaraz po zabiegu należy potwierdzić powodzenie badaniem, żeby w razie czego podjąć kolejne kroki.
> 
> Mimo wszytko wiem że to czcze gadanie, i nadal będą pytania typu "mam spermę na palcach, czy jestem w ciąży?" " krwawię, czy poroniłam?" "wczoraj brałam art, czy mogę dziś zrobić test ?"
> 
> W sumie to się sie nie dziwię,jak obrońcy życia piszą, że aborcję robią tylko puste lale puszczające się w kiblu na dyskotece. Czytając ten wątek, i widząc poziom wiedzy i choćby zdroworozsądkowego myślenia niektórych, rzeczywiście można dojść do takich wniosków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakieś nadprzyrodzone zdolności? Skoro wiesz czego człowiek oczekuje... Trzeba mieć ekstra zdolności skoro wiesz co czlowiek ocekuje i myśli. Gratuluje





> ok, w takim razie odpowiem, tak jak tego oczekujesz - "tak, na pewno już nie jesteś w ciąży, możesz cieszyć się życiem". Czytasz taką odpowiedź, i odpuszczasz sobie badania, bo ciągle jakieś ważniejsze rzeczy masz na głowie, mija cztery tygodnie, a tobie rośnie brzuch i nagle okazuje się że to już 10 tydz, a mądra i niezłośliwa pani z forum nie miała racji !! jak ona mogła nie wydać prawidłowego wyroku przez internet? przecież to takie proste ! napisać że nie jesteś w ciąży! Kobiety, obudźcie się i zrozumcie że my tego nie robimy złośliwie, tylko w kółko powtarzamy jak mantrę "USG, beta, USG, beta"
>  Po aborcji samym arthrotekiem często ciąża się utrzymuje mimo dużego krwawienia, dlatego zaraz po zabiegu należy potwierdzić powodzenie badaniem, żeby w razie czego podjąć kolejne kroki.
> 
> Mimo wszytko wiem że to czcze gadanie, i nadal będą pytania typu "mam spermę na palcach, czy jestem w ciąży?" " krwawię, czy poroniłam?" "wczoraj brałam art, czy mogę dziś zrobić test ?"
> 
> W sumie to się sie nie dziwię,jak obrońcy życia piszą, że aborcję robią tylko puste lale puszczające się w kiblu na dyskotece. Czytając ten wątek, i widząc poziom wiedzy i choćby zdroworozsądkowego myślenia niektórych, rzeczywiście można dojść do takich wniosków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo taka prawda glupie jestescie jak sadzicie ze ktos wam wszystko powie wszystko za wa zrobi myslenie widac ciezko wam idzie jakos rozkladanie nog wam poszlo bardzo latwo a teraz oczekujecie nie wiadomo czego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chyba nie dociera ze my chcemy sie podzielic swoimi doswiadczeniami z tym lekiem a nie oczekujemy diagnozy lekarskiej przez internet  :Wink: 




> bo taka prawda glupie jestescie jak sadzicie ze ktos wam wszystko powie wszystko za wa zrobi myslenie widac ciezko wam idzie jakos rozkladanie nog wam poszlo bardzo latwo a teraz oczekujecie nie wiadomo czego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyba nie dociera ze my chcemy sie podzielic swoimi doswiadczeniami z tym lekiem a nie oczekujemy diagnozy lekarskiej przez internet


no chyba nie
co chwile jakas sie pyta czy jeszcze jest w ciazy?
 a kto procz lekarza moze to potwierdzic?
trzeba troche myslec glowa a nie dupa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to nie wsadzaj wszystkich do jednego wora, bo niektore dziewczyny pisza po to zeby inne odpisaly im czy mialy podobne objawy zanim jeszcze pojda do lekarza




> no chyba nie
> co chwile jakas sie pyta czy jeszcze jest w ciazy?
>  a kto procz lekarza moze to potwierdzic?
> trzeba troche myslec glowa a nie dupa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to nie wsadzaj wszystkich do jednego wora, bo niektore dziewczyny pisza po to zeby inne odpisaly im czy mialy podobne objawy zanim jeszcze pojda do lekarza


normalny myslacy czlowiek poszedlby do lekarza a nie szukal madrosci w internecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi osiem szt po udanym zabiegu, odstapie za symboliczna oplata co by sie za przesylke zwrocilo, a komus moze sie przydac. julita.jowita@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uuuu parzy... Widzę ze bardzo latwo zmanipulować... Frustracja sięga wielkich rozmiarów. Dobrze ... Powiedz nam wszystkim jaka jestes madra i odpowiedziala moze czegos nas nauczysz.. Nas takie bydlo... Hahah





> bo taka prawda glupie jestescie jak sadzicie ze ktos wam wszystko powie wszystko za wa zrobi myslenie widac ciezko wam idzie jakos rozkladanie nog wam poszlo bardzo latwo a teraz oczekujecie nie wiadomo czego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;100071]to nie wsadzaj wszystkich do jednego wora, bo niektore dziewczyny pisza po to zeby inne odpisaly im czy mialy podobne objawy zanim jeszcze pojda do lekarza[/QUOTE


Ja bralam art w 9 tc, i tez leciało ze mnie jak ze świni, i niejedna z Was by napisała ze się udało, a na USG pomachal do mnie 10 tyg zarodek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;100075]


> to nie wsadzaj wszystkich do jednego wora, bo niektore dziewczyny pisza po to zeby inne odpisaly im czy mialy podobne objawy zanim jeszcze pojda do lekarza[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Ja bralam art w 9 tc, i tez leciało ze mnie jak ze świni, i niejedna z Was by napisała ze się udało, a na USG pomachal do mnie 10 tyg zarodek.


idealny przyklad ze nalezy isc do lekarza a nie wierzyc w to co ktos napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uuuu parzy... Widzę ze bardzo latwo zmanipulować... Frustracja sięga wielkich rozmiarów. Dobrze ... Powiedz nam wszystkim jaka jestes madra i odpowiedziala moze czegos nas nauczysz.. Nas takie bydlo... Hahah


jakby cie mamusia nauczyla ze nie daje sie dupy byle komu i byle gdzie nie musialabys usuwac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;100076]


> idealny przyklad ze nalezy isc do lekarza a nie wierzyc w to co ktos napisze


No dokładnie, i tez moglam nie iść do giną, bo krwawie, ale czulam ze cos tam siedzi, ze cos nie tak, a tutaki zonk, aż się poryczalam na fotelu....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Normalny myślący człowiek nie poniżal by innych... No chyba że czloiek samolubny czerpiący z tego przyjemnosc...





> normalny myslacy czlowiek poszedlby do lekarza a nie szukal madrosci w internecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Normalny myślący człowiek nie poniżal by innych... No chyba że czloiek samolubny czerpiący z tego przyjemnosc...


trudno nie zareagowac widzac taka glupote co niektorych tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby Cie mamusia nauczyla zeby nie ponizac ludzi i choc troche posiadac zrozumienia nie dalabys sie tak zmanipulowac a ty dalej syczysz jak taki obslizgly wąż... Kipi od ciebie zloscia i agresja ale ulzyj sobie skoro to ci pomoze to wlasnie w tym bedziemy Ciebie wspierac... Hehhe Biedactwo.




> jakby cie mamusia nauczyla ze nie daje sie dupy byle komu i byle gdzie nie musialabys usuwac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I uważasz ze na taka glupote jaka my reprezentunemy najlepszym rozwiazaniem jest ponizanie i ubliżanie ludziom? Świetne podejcie ... Brawooo właśnie w takim momencie pokazujecie jakimi osobami jestescie... Ale to tylko moje skromne domysly.. Skoro wam to pomaga to używajcie sobie dalej...





> trudno nie zareagowac widzac taka glupote co niektorych tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I uważasz ze na taka glupote jaka my reprezentunemy najlepszym rozwiazaniem jest ponizanie i ubliżanie ludziom? Świetne podejcie ... Brawooo właśnie w takim momencie pokazujecie jakimi osobami jestescie... Ale to tylko moje skromne domysly.. Skoro wam to pomaga to używajcie sobie dalej...


glupote trzeba tepic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oooo tak!!! Zwlaszcza Taki czlowiek jak Ty jest stworzony do tego... Jak to sie mowi na glupote najlepsza jeszcze wieksza glupota....





> glupote trzeba tepic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, no już, już wystarczy, już przestańcie... :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ha ha ha dobre jestescie dziewczyny. mam pytanie? jedno jedyne. kolezanko po co wchodzisz na forum?  bo ja jestem po zastosowaniu art bo trudno to nazwac zabiegiem, prawdziwy zabieg przede mna. na czyszczenie zostalam skierowana na wtorek. i mimo ze juz jest ok wchodze tu bo...mam dwoje dzieci, 36lat stara dupa ze mnie a zaraz po zastosowaniu art mialam wiecej glupich pytan niz moja 3 letnia corka a wiecie dlaczego? to strach, strach i szukamy tymi glupimy pytaniami jakiegos pocieszenia milego slowa. robimy straszna rzecz, tez o tym wiemy ale ludzie sa rozne sytuacje w zyciu ktore nie pozwalaja nam na to dziecko. czy ja ze stalym partnerem z dwojka dzieci myslisz ze piepsze sie z byle kim po kiblach? naprawde kolezanko brak ci klasy.teraz wchodze tu bo jak kogos moge uspokoic to super. ja krwawilam raz jedyny raz przy siku po art po tyg poszlam na usg pewna ze nadal jestem w ciazy bylby to 8 tyg a okazalo sie ze ciazy juz nie ma. kazde cialo reaguje inaczej dlatego tak wazne jest zrobic pozniej usg.ja potzrebowalam tylko 3 tab dopochwowo innym cale opakowanie. wiem dziewczyny ze jest ciezko i czlowiek nagle przestaje myslec racjonalnie i nie przestawajcie pytac bo z tego co widze jest tu mnostwo cieplych kobietek ktore nie maja cietego jezyka. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakby Cie mamusia nauczyla zeby nie ponizac ludzi i choc troche posiadac zrozumienia nie dalabys sie tak zmanipulowac a ty dalej syczysz jak taki obslizgly wąż... Kipi od ciebie zloscia i agresja ale ulzyj sobie skoro to ci pomoze to wlasnie w tym bedziemy Ciebie wspierac... Hehhe Biedactwo.


bardzo madre. o tym wlasnie napisalam. ta kobieta nie dosc ze doradzi to jeszcze wstawi sie za nami przed takimi ....obslizglymi wezami. brawo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie! Tu potrzeba wsparcia a jak sie którejś nie chce a woli się mądrzyć i pisać złośliwości niech wypindala na wizaż.pl tam jest pełno mądralin idiotek co tylko patrzą by ukąsić! Poczujecie się jak w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Moja ciąża obumarła :Frown:  (6tc)Lekarz przepisał arthrotec. Zażyłam 2 tabletki arthrotecu dopochwowo na noc. Ok 5 nad ranem obudził mnie silny ból brzucha, wylatywały skrzepy wielkości jajka kurzego. Poszłam ok16 -stej do ginekologa i potwierdził że poroniłam. Na następny dzień wieczorem wyleciało ze mnie "coś"wielkiego jak duże zbite jajo kurze....co to może być???? Czy pomimo iż lekarz potwierdził poronienie może coś jeszcze ze mnie wylecieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje choć ktoś mnie poparł... ☺





> bardzo madre. o tym wlasnie napisalam. ta kobieta nie dosc ze doradzi to jeszcze wstawi sie za nami przed takimi ....obslizglymi wezami. brawo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje... Za wsparcie i zrozumienie.. Trudno moze troche awantury zrobilam ale chcialam bronic nas , tych ktorzy szukaja tutaj wsparcia w strachu ktory przezywaja. Nie interesuje mnie to kto z jakich przyczyn musial sie posunac do domowych zabiegow ale to ze kazda z nas ma to samo poczucie i strach przy tym towarzyszacy. I tu mozemy czasem wlasnie znalezc choc troche ukojenia. Kim my jestesmy by osadzac siebie nawzajem.. Nigdy nie zgodze sie z niesprawiedliwoscia ze strony zgorzknialych i zlosliwych osob ktore kto wie czy nie byly w podobnej sytuacji a teraz sie madrza i wyladowuja swoje frustracje na innych ludziach. Ja jezeli moge to zawsze pomoge chocby rozmowa ktora czasami moze gory przeniesc.. Raz jeszcze dziekuje i Pozdrawiam.





> ha ha ha dobre jestescie dziewczyny. mam pytanie? jedno jedyne. kolezanko po co wchodzisz na forum?  bo ja jestem po zastosowaniu art bo trudno to nazwac zabiegiem, prawdziwy zabieg przede mna. na czyszczenie zostalam skierowana na wtorek. i mimo ze juz jest ok wchodze tu bo...mam dwoje dzieci, 36lat stara dupa ze mnie a zaraz po zastosowaniu art mialam wiecej glupich pytan niz moja 3 letnia corka a wiecie dlaczego? to strach, strach i szukamy tymi glupimy pytaniami jakiegos pocieszenia milego slowa. robimy straszna rzecz, tez o tym wiemy ale ludzie sa rozne sytuacje w zyciu ktore nie pozwalaja nam na to dziecko. czy ja ze stalym partnerem z dwojka dzieci myslisz ze piepsze sie z byle kim po kiblach? naprawde kolezanko brak ci klasy.teraz wchodze tu bo jak kogos moge uspokoic to super. ja krwawilam raz jedyny raz przy siku po art po tyg poszlam na usg pewna ze nadal jestem w ciazy bylby to 8 tyg a okazalo sie ze ciazy juz nie ma. kazde cialo reaguje inaczej dlatego tak wazne jest zrobic pozniej usg.ja potzrebowalam tylko 3 tab dopochwowo innym cale opakowanie. wiem dziewczyny ze jest ciezko i czlowiek nagle przestaje myslec racjonalnie i nie przestawajcie pytac bo z tego co widze jest tu mnostwo cieplych kobietek ktore nie maja cietego jezyka. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Moja ciąża obumarła (6tc)Lekarz przepisał arthrotec. Zażyłam 2 tabletki arthrotecu dopochwowo na noc. Ok 5 nad ranem obudził mnie silny ból brzucha, wylatywały skrzepy wielkości jajka kurzego. Poszłam ok16 -stej do ginekologa i potwierdził że poroniłam. Na następny dzień wieczorem wyleciało ze mnie "coś"wielkiego jak duże zbite jajo kurze....co to może być???? Czy pomimo iż lekarz potwierdził poronienie może coś jeszcze ze mnie wylecieć?


pogadałyście sobie, a tu kolejne pytanie z cyklu "co to może być ?" A skąd my wiemy ? widziałyśmy to ? macałyśmy to ? jesteśmy lekarzami ? nie, możemy sobie jedynie gdybać, że albo wypadł dopiero pęcherzyk którego lekarz nie zauważył, albo po prostu kolejny skrzep, których przy oczyszczaniu może być dużo. A może wypadła Ci macica ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało mi się do tej pory zdobyć tylko 8 tabletek arth, czy w 7 tygodniu może się wszystko udać przy mniejszej ilości tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Tu znowu brak zrozumienia !!! Po co odpowiadasz na ten post skoro tak bardzo Ciebie zirytował. Tego nie rozumiem, skoro Ciebie to denerwuje i masz zamiar znowu na ublirzac badz cos w tym stylu moze poprostu zignoruj to a nie zamiast kogos wesprzec dobrym slowe , dobijasz swoja nieskalana wiedza. Nadal nie rozumiesz ze tuosobypojawiaja sie z milionem takich samych pytan tylko po to by miec wsparcie w strachu bo czasami ktos nie moze np. Uzyskac tego wsparcia od bliskch. 





> pogadałyście sobie, a tu kolejne pytanie z cyklu "co to może być ?" A skąd my wiemy ? widziałyśmy to ? macałyśmy to ? jesteśmy lekarzami ? nie, możemy sobie jedynie gdybać, że albo wypadł dopiero pęcherzyk którego lekarz nie zauważył, albo po prostu kolejny skrzep, których przy oczyszczaniu może być dużo. A może wypadła Ci macica ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pogadałyście sobie, a tu kolejne pytanie z cyklu "co to może być ?" A skąd my wiemy ? widziałyśmy to ? macałyśmy to ? jesteśmy lekarzami ? nie, możemy sobie jedynie gdybać, że albo wypadł dopiero pęcherzyk którego lekarz nie zauważył, albo po prostu kolejny skrzep, których przy oczyszczaniu może być dużo. A może wypadła Ci macica ?


ciebie mozna okreslic tylko w jeden sposob. zenada! a wiesz co zycie kolem sie toczy szczegolnie dla takich idiotek jak ty.ciekawa jestem czy w realu jestes taka cwaniara? zreszta czytajac twoje posty nasuwa sie tylko jeden watek: MASZ ZE SOBA PROBLEM! nie masz przyjaciol, nikt Cie kocha? glupie pytanie przeciez od ciebie nawet przez monitor bije zlosliwosc wrednosc i cynizm. takich ludzi sie nie lubi takich trzeba wyrzucac za drzwi.fe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pogadałyście sobie, a tu kolejne pytanie z cyklu "co to może być ?" A skąd my wiemy ? widziałyśmy to ? macałyśmy to ? jesteśmy lekarzami ? nie, możemy sobie jedynie gdybać, że albo wypadł dopiero pęcherzyk którego lekarz nie zauważył, albo po prostu kolejny skrzep, których przy oczyszczaniu może być dużo. A może wypadła Ci macica ?


Twoj mozg raczej z Twoja macica zamienil sie miejscami!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz po bylam tu kilka dni temu z prosba o pomoc. Srodki zamowione pod 508426708 okazaly sie bardzo pomocne pewne sprawdzone 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoj mozg raczej z Twoja macica zamienil sie miejscami!


twoj  na pewno  skoro myslisz dupa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabl art (co najmniej 12 szt) lub zestaw z wow tylko i wyłącznie w oryginalnym opakowaniu a nie w jakiś foliowych torebeczkach... najlepiej odbiór osobisty warszawa.   lilonka@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty naprawde musisz sie nudzic, po co wogole tu wchodzisz ipiszesz swoje proste i samolubne oceny. Mysle ze dla Ciebie najlepszym rozmówca bedzie Twoje odbicie w lustrze. Nie widzisz ze nikt tutaj nie chce takich osob jak Ty. A jak chcesz kogos osadzac to najpierw zacznij od siebie... Pozdrawiam ps. Tak gadasz o tej dupie caly czas jakies zle wspomnienia co... Heheh 





> twoj  na pewno  skoro myslisz dupa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny powiedzcie mi jaki kształt ma tabletka art? podłużny czy kółkowy i czy jest coś na niej napisane czy jest całkowicie czysta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rowniez zamawialam pod 508426708 srodki odebralam osobiscie wszystko odbylo sie bezproblemowo leki bardzo skuteczne zadzialaly w 13tyg dziekuje i polecam 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Moja ciąża obumarła (6tc)Lekarz przepisał arthrotec. Zażyłam 2 tabletki arthrotecu dopochwowo na noc. Ok 5 nad ranem obudził mnie silny ból brzucha, wylatywały skrzepy wielkości jajka kurzego. Poszłam ok16 -stej do ginekologa i potwierdził że poroniłam. Na następny dzień wieczorem wyleciało ze mnie "coś"wielkiego jak duże zbite jajo kurze....co to może być???? Czy pomimo iż lekarz potwierdził poronienie może coś jeszcze ze mnie wylecieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po lyzeczkowaniu...posiadam receptę na dwa opakowania art forte sprzedam za 150zl.
> Jest ktoś w potrzebie?



posiadasz jeszcze receptę? i skąd jesteś bo interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty w warszawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest okrągłą i ma nadruki wyzlobione na brzegach tabletki.





> Ja rowniez zamawialam pod 508426708 srodki odebralam osobiscie wszystko odbylo sie bezproblemowo leki bardzo skuteczne zadzialaly w 13tyg dziekuje i polecam 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest okrągłą i ma nadruki wyzlobione na brzegach tabletki.




> dziewczyny powiedzcie mi jaki kształt ma tabletka art? podłużny czy kółkowy i czy jest coś na niej napisane czy jest całkowicie czysta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie w Warszawie arth lub zestaw z wow. Wiele razy już trafiłam na oszustów, niedługo będzie dla mnie za późno :-( dajcie znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw z Women Web....jeszcze jest na poczcie - mogę podac nr nadania 350 zł


podaj mi swój email, chce odkupić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz pleasureandniceness@wp.pl. pomogę. też warszawa

Nie zarejestrowany

    Warszawa
    Kupie w Warszawie arth lub zestaw z wow. Wiele razy już trafiłam na oszustów, niedługo będzie dla mnie za późno :-( dajcie znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja rowniez zamawialam pod 508426708 srodki odebralam osobiscie wszystko odbylo sie bezproblemowo leki bardzo skuteczne zadzialaly w 13tyg dziekuje i polecam 508426708


ale Ty nudny oszuście ...wszyscy Cię już tu znają....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale Ty nudny oszuście ...wszyscy Cię już tu znają....


wlasnie jakby ten oszust choc troche myslal to by zmienil numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie jestem po czwartej próbie z arth. Pierwsze 3 zakończyły się niepowodzeniem. pewnie dlatego, że był to dopiero 4tc. Teraz jest 6 i po drugim dawce zaczęło się krwawienie, ból brzucha i mnóstwo skrzepów. Ból brzucha ustał, ale dla pewności wzięłam trzecią dawkę. Mam nadzieję, że się udało. Jeśli wszystko będzie ok, to będę miała do sprzedania jedno całe opakowanie arth i 8 sztuk z rozpakowanego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie jestem po czwartej próbie z arth. Pierwsze 3 zakończyły się niepowodzeniem. pewnie dlatego, że był to dopiero 4tc. Teraz jest 6 i po drugim dawce zaczęło się krwawienie, ból brzucha i mnóstwo skrzepów. Ból brzucha ustał, ale dla pewności wzięłam trzecią dawkę. Mam nadzieję, że się udało. Jeśli wszystko będzie ok, to będę miała do sprzedania jedno całe opakowanie arth i 8 sztuk z rozpakowanego.


kiedy idziesz na usg? Odezwij się do mnie proszę, na GG 5425 8206 albo podaj maila. Bądź dzielna, trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie nie wiem, bo wizytę planowaną mam dopiero na 1 lipca. Mam nadzieje, że wszystko  będzie dobrze. W sumie przerobiłam 52 tabletki arth. Masakra. Ale po pierwszych trzech próbach zero krwawienia. Lekki ból brzucha i nic więcej. Dzisiaj było inaczej. Odezwę się jak tylko będę miała pewność. Nie chcę, żeby te tabletki sie zmarnowały, skoro mogą pomóc jakiejś dziewczynie w potrzebie. Pierwsze dwa opakowania zdobyłam bez recepty. Na następne dwa musiałam już wykombinować receptę. Więc wzięłam na babcie. Myślałam, że jedno nie pomoże, więc wzięłam drugie na zapas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie nie wiem, bo wizytę planowaną mam dopiero na 1 lipca. Mam nadzieje, że wszystko  będzie dobrze. W sumie przerobiłam 52 tabletki arth. Masakra. Ale po pierwszych trzech próbach zero krwawienia. Lekki ból brzucha i nic więcej. Dzisiaj było inaczej. Odezwę się jak tylko będę miała pewność. Nie chcę, żeby te tabletki sie zmarnowały, skoro mogą pomóc jakiejś dziewczynie w potrzebie. Pierwsze dwa opakowania zdobyłam bez recepty. Na następne dwa musiałam już wykombinować receptę. Więc wzięłam na babcie. Myślałam, że jedno nie pomoże, więc wzięłam drugie na zapas.


Bardzo dużo tabletek wzielas, oby Twoja wątroba to wytrzymała. Uważam ze USG za prawie trzy tygodnie, to za późno. Co wtedy zrobisz, jak się okaże, ze ciąża przetrwala,? Nie możesz zrobić chociaż beta HCG dwa razy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jakoś dałam radę :-( Myślę, że wcześniej pójdę do lekarza, bo ta niepewność mnie zabije :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> twoj  na pewno  skoro myslisz dupa


moze i zamienil. ale ta moja dupa nie zaszla w ciaze, bo sie nie da. a dla ciebie mam jedna prosbe niech cie ktos w koncu pozadnie przeleci bo chyba dawno nie bylo ci dobrze. pewnie dziewica jeszcze jestes bo tak sie zachowujesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wlasnie jakby ten oszust choc troche myslal to by zmienil numer


A po co ma zmieniać numer skoro zawsze się złapie jakaś naiwna, której się nie będzie chciało przeczytać ostrzeżenia o nim 2 posty wcześniej i da się wkręcić w zakup witaminek.
A tak na marginesie częściowo popieram koleżankę na którą naskoczyłyście z taką nienawiścią stronę wczesniej, a wiecie dlaczego bo skoro ja umiałam przeczytać w tym temacie wszystkie strony to każdy może. Dzięki temu dowie się wielu istotnych faktów o tabletkach o sposobach zażywania itd...oraz jak nie dać się robić w konia takim dziadom jak ten co się tu tak sam reklamuje i ogłasza. Tak więc dziewczyny czytamy zamiast zadawać idiotyczne pytania zaśmiecające forum i nic nie wnoszące istotnego do tematu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec, podajcie jakiś kontakt sprawdzony jeśli możecie  :Frown:  goska917@wp.pl

----------


## magdammm77

Hej, chciałam tylko napisać,że odsprzedałam mój zestaw z WOW dziewczynie i odpisała,że już po wszystkim także strona godna polecenia i zestaw skuteczny. Jedyny minus to czas oczekiwania, na paczkę czekałam ponad 2 tygodnie, w między czasie udało mi się z arth. Także jeśli czekacie na wasze zestawy to na pewno dotrą do Was i tabletki są oryginalne i skuteczne. Nie ma się co martwić  :Smile:  pozdrawiam wszystkie forumowiczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec, podajcie jakiś kontakt sprawdzony jeśli możecie  goska917@wp.pl


tak, lekarz, recepta i apteka. Chyba,że trafisz tutaj na kogoś uczciwego ale to zawsze ryzyko 50 na 50

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, chciałam tylko napisać,że odsprzedałam mój zestaw z WOW dziewczynie i odpisała,że już po wszystkim także strona godna polecenia i zestaw skuteczny. Jedyny minus to czas oczekiwania, na paczkę czekałam ponad 2 tygodnie, w między czasie udało mi się z arth. Także jeśli czekacie na wasze zestawy to na pewno dotrą do Was i tabletki są oryginalne i skuteczne. Nie ma się co martwić  pozdrawiam wszystkie forumowiczki


dzięki za dobre wiadomości!! mój zestaw już w polsce, czekam na dostarczenie przesyłki. mam nadzieję,że wszystko się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie. Chciałam zamówić zestaw z WOW i na końcu pojawiła się informacja że jeżeli jestem min.z woj. Wielkopolskiego to lepiej żebym podała inny adres bo urząd  celny zatrzymuje paczki.
Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości?  Nie wiem za bardzo co mam zrobić.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie. Chciałam zamówić zestaw z WOW i na końcu pojawiła się informacja że jeżeli jestem min.z woj. Wielkopolskiego to lepiej żebym podała inny adres bo urząd  celny zatrzymuje paczki.
> Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości?  Nie wiem za bardzo co mam zrobić.
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja też miałam ten problem, więc spróbowałam z arth. I chyba się udało. Piersi przestały boleć jak ręką odjął :-) Teraz tylko kontrola i mam nadzieję, że po wszystkim :-) Życzę Ci pomyślnego rozwiązania sprawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny, jak wszystkie z Was jestem w ogromnej potrzebie. Błagam jeżeli którejś zostały takie tabletki piszcie maja3494@interia.pl lub 794147091. Chętnie odkupie.  Albo jeśli któraś byłaby w stanie załatwić recepte.... ;ccc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie. Chciałam zamówić zestaw z WOW i na końcu pojawiła się informacja że jeżeli jestem min.z woj. Wielkopolskiego to lepiej żebym podała inny adres bo urząd  celny zatrzymuje paczki.
> Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości?  Nie wiem za bardzo co mam zrobić.
> Pozdrawiam.


Skoro tak jest napisane to widocznie tak jest. Ja jestem z łódzkiego, paczka dotarła bez problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie. Chciałam zamówić zestaw z WOW i na końcu pojawiła się informacja że jeżeli jestem min.z woj. Wielkopolskiego to lepiej żebym podała inny adres bo urząd  celny zatrzymuje paczki.
> Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości?  Nie wiem za bardzo co mam zrobić.
> Pozdrawiam.


są niektóre województwa po prostu , w których UC nie przepuszcza paczek. Ja jestem też z wlkp, i zamówiłam na poste restante do województwa dolnośląskiego i potem odebrałam paczkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec.  nowa26@intetia.pl
Wysylam poczta polska24h tylko i wyłącznie za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości więc żadnego oszustwa więcej informacji mogę udzielać e-mail pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arh najchętniej zestaw z wow. Warszawa Proszę o pilny kontakt: blueberry951@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arh najchętniej zestaw z wow. Warszawa Proszę o pilny kontakt: blueberry951@wp.pl


A czemu sama nie zamówisz zestawu ?

----------


## agatt5

witam posiadam oryginalny arthrotec w przystepnej cenie wiecej informacji pod numerem 782265831

----------


## agatt5

lub na adres email  agatt.agatt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu sama nie zamówisz zestawu ?



ponieważ przesyłka dociera w ciągu od 5 do 14 dni, a ja mam wyjazd za 10 dni i nie mogę tak długo czekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupowalyscie może od dziewczyny z forum z maila nowa26@interia.pl? Czy wszystko było ok?

----------


## Szakalaka1357

Witam.

Jestem po udanej probie z Arthroteciem, u mnie wystarczyło lacznie 8 tabletek pod jezyk. Poniewaz bylo to po 12 tc dawkowalam inaczej niz normalnie- dwie tabletki na 30min co trzy godziny. Po pierwszej i drugiej dawce kompletnie nic nie czułam, po trzeciej zaczely sie dreszcze i lekkie skurcze. Chwile potem odeszly mi wody. Po czwartej dawce poronilam. Od razu zadzwonilam na pogotowie poniewaz przy tak poznej ciazy konieczne jest lyzeczkowanie. Wszystko zakonczylo sie sukcesem, aczkolwiek uraz psychiczny pozostal do teraz... Radzę się kilkanaście razy zastanowić przed podjęciem decyzji.

Polecam rowniez wczesniejsze wyjmowanie rdzenia z arthrotecu, unikniemy dzieki temu bardzo bolesnych poparzen w jamie ustnej. Jak to zrobic, zeby nie naruszyc reszty ? Otoz tak: podtrzymujesz tabletke palcami z dwoch stron, przecinasz na pol, a potem wypychasz koncowka noza malenka tableteczke ze srodka w obu polowkach.

Najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza jest moim zdaniem metoda pod jezyk, nie dość że wchłanianie lepsze to nie można tego wykryć bez specjalistycznych badań. Nie połykamy ani sliny ani tabletek przez minimum pół godziny, nawet jak mamy już pelna buzke. Po okreslonym czasie mozna. (O ile usunelyscie rdzen!!! Jesli nie, to powodzenia w wypluciu malenkich tableteczek zachowujac plynna reszte w buzi, dosc trudne w praktyce). Mamy teraz spokoj na 2,5h. Polecam w tym czasie napic sie czegos niwelujacego nieprzyjemny smak w buzi i wskoczyc pod kocyk jesli dreszcze beda nie do zniesienia. Jesli chcemy przyspieszyc poronienie mozemy w miedzyczasie wykonywac jakies cwiczenia fizyczne, chociazby schylanie sie, kucanie czy tez inne proste czynnosci wymagajace ruchu. Ja np. sprzątałam w międzyczasie. Ważne jest, zebyscie nie byly same podczas zabiegu. Cokolwiek by sie stalo, musi byc ktos kto wam pomoze. Sytuacje sa rozne, mozna stracic przytomnosc badz wykrwawic sie... Coz, trzeba zdawac sobie sprawe z ryzyka. 

Drogie Panie, rozumiem wasza sytuacje i trzymam za Was kciuki! Nie taki wilk straszny jak go maluja  :Big Grin: 

Nota bene mam do odsprzedania 12 oryginalnych tabletek Arthrotecu 50- prosto z apteki. Sprzedam za polowe lacznej ceny, ktora zaplacilam wliczajac recepte, czyli w granicach 75zł+wysyłka. Tabletki sa wazne do 2017 roku, oryginalnie zapakowane w blistrach. Zapewniam 100% anonimowość, kontakt tylko mailowy: szakalaka1357@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> 
> Jestem po udanej probie z Arthroteciem, u mnie wystarczyło lacznie 8 tabletek pod jezyk. Poniewaz bylo to po 12 tc dawkowalam inaczej niz normalnie- dwie tabletki na 30min co trzy godziny. Po pierwszej i drugiej dawce kompletnie nic nie czułam, po trzeciej zaczely sie dreszcze i lekkie skurcze. Chwile potem odeszly mi wody. Po czwartej dawce poronilam. Od razu zadzwonilam na pogotowie poniewaz przy tak poznej ciazy konieczne jest lyzeczkowanie. Wszystko zakonczylo sie sukcesem, aczkolwiek uraz psychiczny pozostal do teraz... Radzę się kilkanaście razy zastanowić przed podjęciem decyzji.
> 
> Polecam rowniez wczesniejsze wyjmowanie rdzenia z arthrotecu, unikniemy dzieki temu bardzo bolesnych poparzen w jamie ustnej. Jak to zrobic, zeby nie naruszyc reszty ? Otoz tak: podtrzymujesz tabletke palcami z dwoch stron, przecinasz na pol, a potem wypychasz koncowka noza malenka tableteczke ze srodka w obu polowkach.
> 
> Najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza jest moim zdaniem metoda pod jezyk, nie dość że wchłanianie lepsze to nie można tego wykryć bez specjalistycznych badań. Nie połykamy ani sliny ani tabletek przez minimum pół godziny, nawet jak mamy już pelna buzke. Po okreslonym czasie mozna. (O ile usunelyscie rdzen!!! Jesli nie, to powodzenia w wypluciu malenkich tableteczek zachowujac plynna reszte w buzi, dosc trudne w praktyce). Mamy teraz spokoj na 2,5h. Polecam w tym czasie napic sie czegos niwelujacego nieprzyjemny smak w buzi i wskoczyc pod kocyk jesli dreszcze beda nie do zniesienia. Jesli chcemy przyspieszyc poronienie mozemy w miedzyczasie wykonywac jakies cwiczenia fizyczne, chociazby schylanie sie, kucanie czy tez inne proste czynnosci wymagajace ruchu. Ja np. sprzątałam w międzyczasie. Ważne jest, zebyscie nie byly same podczas zabiegu. Cokolwiek by sie stalo, musi byc ktos kto wam pomoze. Sytuacje sa rozne, mozna stracic przytomnosc badz wykrwawic sie... Coz, trzeba zdawac sobie sprawe z ryzyka. 
> 
> Drogie Panie, rozumiem wasza sytuacje i trzymam za Was kciuki! Nie taki wilk straszny jak go maluja 
> ...


Napisałam do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupowalyscie może od dziewczyny z forum z maila nowa26@interia.pl? Czy wszystko było ok?


Tak wszystko jak najbardziej ok polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje odkupić Arthrotec na terenie woj. mazowieckiego bądź łódzkiego. Jestem w stanie dojechać na miejsce. Podaje mój email: kropka.19@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostalo mi osiem szt po udanym zabiegu, odstapie za symboliczna oplata co by sie za przesylke zwrocilo, a komus moze sie przydac. julita.jowita@o2.pl


Dodam jeszcze 4 (zostało mi aktualnie 18), o ile dopłata jest tylko symboliczna. Ja dośle już na mój koszt, więc proszę o kontakt. I uczciwość.
Ponadto wydam 12, najlepiej Poznań.
Ichanowa@op.pl

Chce jeszcze dodać, że mi wykazało negatywny test już po tygodniu. (Od razu jak przestałam krwawic) także dziękuję wszystkim tutaj za pomoc oraz życzę powodzenia i nie popełniania już więcej błędów :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po udanym zabiegu misoprostolem srodki nabyla pod nr 508426708 w srode przesylke otrzymalam na piatek wczoraj od rana przystapilam do zabiegu wszystko sie udalo powoli dochodze do siebie  dziekuje za pomoc pewne sprawdzone srodki 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po udanym zabiegu misoprostolem srodki nabyla pod nr 508426708 w srode przesylke otrzymalam na piatek wczoraj od rana przystapilam do zabiegu wszystko sie udalo powoli dochodze do siebie  dziekuje za pomoc pewne sprawdzone srodki 508426708


uwaga oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie, szukam pomocy w zdobyciu oryginalnych leków poronnych, 8 tydzień. Kupiłam ostatnio w internecie, dostałam, niby zapakowane ale wzięłam - i nic. Zero. A w ciąży jestem na pewno (usg). Wszystko zrobiłam jak w instrukcji Miso + mife. Zero akcji. Pewnie ściema. Ale decyzję podjęłam i nie mogę się z niej wycofać. Nie stać mnie na wyjazd za granicę - poproszę Was o pomoc. Może któraś z was ma świeże, sprawdzone źródło? Proszę o maila sara.Nelly@op.pl.
Bardzo Wam dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało  mi się  załatwić  recepte na wiecej opakowan artheotecu. Jutro ide wykupic. Jeżeli  któraś  byłaby  chętna  to proszę  dzwonić  537960116.  Mozliwy odbiór  osobisty na ter. Lubuskiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem ja mozna byc taka hiena bezskrupulatna i zerowac na ludzkim nieszczesciu wypisujecie brednie jestem 34letnia kobieta wychowujemy 5 letnia coreczke teraz znowu zaszlam w Ciaze nie stety maz zarabia 1700 z czego wiekszosc idzie na oplaty nie stac nas na powiekszenie rodziny zamawialam srodki 3 razy. 2 razy zostalam oszukana stracilismy ponad 100 zl na nic niewarte tabletki skuteczne srodki nabylam dopiero pod 508426708 srodki odebralam osobiscie dla mnie jest o jedyne prawdziwe pewne i sprawdzone zrodlo bardzo dziekuje za pomoc i zrozumienie polecam 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem ja mozna byc taka hiena bezskrupulatna i zerowac na ludzkim nieszczesciu wypisujecie brednie jestem 34letnia kobieta wychowujemy 5 letnia coreczke teraz znowu zaszlam w Ciaze nie stety maz zarabia 1700 z czego wiekszosc idzie na oplaty nie stac nas na powiekszenie rodziny zamawialam srodki 3 razy. 2 razy zostalam oszukana stracilismy ponad 100 zl na nic niewarte tabletki skuteczne srodki nabylam dopiero pod 508426708 srodki odebralam osobiscie dla mnie jest o jedyne prawdziwe pewne i sprawdzone zrodlo bardzo dziekuje za pomoc i zrozumienie polecam 508426708


ja od tego numeru dostalam witaminki!! oszust!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

udalo sie po 8 ale dla pewnosci ze sie oczysci dobrze wzielam 2 eni pozniej jeszcze 4, wiec mam do odsprzedania 8szt, wysylka lub najlepiej odbior dolnoslaskie cena 50 zl pus kw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kontakt [email]crylala@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o szybki kontakt na mojego e maila aselajdite17@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś kupował od tego użytkownika arthrotec? I jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania 80 tabletek niemieckiego arthrotecu. W piątek lekarz przepisał mi receptę na 100 tabletek, 20 wykorzystałam sama. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt niemcy-kasia@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy!krwawie juz 5tydzien przeprowadzilam cala akcje prawidlowo-po drugiej dawce dostalam krwotoku i urodzilam gabczaste cos wielkie od 8cm do 10cm pozniej jeszcze raz krwotok i znow po nogach sie lalo na nastepny dzien wypadlo cos jak watrobka i krwawie tak 5 tydz dosc duzo.Teraz zrobilam test i pozytywny!!! wtedypodczas akcji ktora robilam art.byl to 7tydz nie mam jak pojsc do lekarza zapieprzam na pelnych obrotach maz zagranica a ja mam dwojke dzieci.Czy to mozliwe zeby to przetrwalo po tym wszystkim?zaraz wyleja na mnie niektore tu kubel wody ale ja chce tylko jakiejs rady a nie ze jestem glupiaitd.Prosze tylko o to czy to mozliwe zeby mimo wwszystko nic sie nie wydarzylo-czy poprostu stezenie hcg nie dokonca spadlo-jedna kreska na tescie mocna druga słaba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomocy!krwawie juz 5tydzien przeprowadzilam cala akcje prawidlowo-po drugiej dawce dostalam krwotoku i urodzilam gabczaste cos wielkie od 8cm do 10cm pozniej jeszcze raz krwotok i znow po nogach sie lalo na nastepny dzien wypadlo cos jak watrobka i krwawie tak 5 tydz dosc duzo.Teraz zrobilam test i pozytywny!!! wtedypodczas akcji ktora robilam art.byl to 7tydz nie mam jak pojsc do lekarza zapieprzam na pelnych obrotach maz zagranica a ja mam dwojke dzieci.Czy to mozliwe zeby to przetrwalo po tym wszystkim?zaraz wyleja na mnie niektore tu kubel wody ale ja chce tylko jakiejs rady a nie ze jestem glupiaitd.Prosze tylko o to czy to mozliwe zeby mimo wwszystko nic sie nie wydarzylo-czy poprostu stezenie hcg nie dokonca spadlo-jedna kreska na tescie mocna druga słaba


Mysle, ze wszystko jest mozliwe. Moze nie wydalilas z organizmu wszystkiego. Bez wizyty usg niczego sie nie dowiesz, musisz isc chocby prywatnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle, ze wszystko jest mozliwe. Moze nie wydalilas z organizmu wszystkiego. Bez wizyty usg niczego sie nie dowiesz, musisz isc chocby prywatnie.


popieram jako matka dwójki dzieci powinnaś myslec przede wszystkim o swoim zdrowiu a to, że krwawisz 5tydzień nie rokuje dobrze.  Jak najszybciej idź na usg!!  bo się wykrwawisz albo coś Ci się stanie i kto się wtedy dziećmi zajmie????!??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> popieram jako matka dwójki dzieci powinnaś myslec przede wszystkim o swoim zdrowiu a to, że krwawisz 5tydzień nie rokuje dobrze.  Jak najszybciej idź na usg!!  bo się wykrwawisz albo coś Ci się stanie i kto się wtedy dziećmi zajmie????!??


Widzisz a ona woli zapytać na forum  :Stick Out Tongue:  może akurat ktoś zdiagnozuje ją przez kabelki, a przy okazji jeszcze receptę albo skierowanie na łyżeczkę wypisze....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12szt tabletek- płatne przy odbiorze za sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcie  kontakt aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 8 tabletek 25 zl malina172.89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostało mi jedne opakowanie art. jest ktoś chętny ? 80 zl z kw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostało mi jedne opakowanie art. jest ktoś chętny ? 80 zl z kw


jestem zainteresowana może Pani podać maila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Proszę o informacje jeżeli ktoś miał podobne objawy bądź jest pewien iż przyjecie  nie powiodło się.  W piątek o 23 wzielam pierwsza dawke (pod jezyk 35 minut w trakcie wyplułam to cos ze srodka) w trakcie rozpuszczania się dostałam już drgawek i skurczy miałam dreszcze przez około pol godziny -dosłownie mnie telepało. lezalam w polarze pod pierzyna. Potem drgania ustopily natomiast było mi nie dobrze i slabo- zasnelam. obudziłam się o 7 rano wzielam od razu 2 dawke. wstałam zalana. po drugiej również miałam dreszcze po około 20minutach po polknieciu rozpuszonych wyladowalam w wc gdzie miałam bardzo ostra biegunke blus krwawienie po 3 dawce tak samo , niestety nie mogę okreslic czy cos oprócz wielkich skrzepów ze mnie wyleciało... sobote i niedziele cala przespałam na podpasce były długie brazowe skrzepy aczkolwiek dzisiaj wstałam już z czysta caly dzień nic jedynie przy siusianiu mam male zaróżowione skrzepy czy jest szansa ze moglo się nie powieść dodam ze dzisiaj wg moich obliczen zaczal się 10 tc. zostało mi 8 tabletek czy powinnam ich przyjąć? proszę napiszcie co sadzicie. Maz musial wyjechać a ja zostałam sama z tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zainteresowana może Pani podać maila?


 malina172@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz a ona woli zapytać na forum  może akurat ktoś zdiagnozuje ją przez kabelki, a przy okazji jeszcze receptę albo skierowanie na łyżeczkę wypisze....


brak mi slow ty zalosna... nawet nie ma juz okreslenia na ciebie. a jak kiedys zaplaczesz to pamietaj czekamy na ciebie. napewno okazemy ci duzo wsparcia i zrozumenia. mam nadzieje ze bedziesz kiedys ze strachu zadawac glupie pytania. my ci pomozemy dobrym slowem. masakra czy naprawde sa jeszcze takie kreatury?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Proszę o informacje jeżeli ktoś miał podobne objawy bądź jest pewien iż przyjecie  nie powiodło się.  W piątek o 23 wzielam pierwsza dawke (pod jezyk 35 minut w trakcie wyplułam to cos ze srodka) w trakcie rozpuszczania się dostałam już drgawek i skurczy miałam dreszcze przez około pol godziny -dosłownie mnie telepało. lezalam w polarze pod pierzyna. Potem drgania ustopily natomiast było mi nie dobrze i slabo- zasnelam. obudziłam się o 7 rano wzielam od razu 2 dawke. wstałam zalana. po drugiej również miałam dreszcze po około 20minutach po polknieciu rozpuszonych wyladowalam w wc gdzie miałam bardzo ostra biegunke blus krwawienie po 3 dawce tak samo , niestety nie mogę okreslic czy cos oprócz wielkich skrzepów ze mnie wyleciało... sobote i niedziele cala przespałam na podpasce były długie brazowe skrzepy aczkolwiek dzisiaj wstałam już z czysta caly dzień nic jedynie przy siusianiu mam male zaróżowione skrzepy czy jest szansa ze moglo się nie powieść dodam ze dzisiaj wg moich obliczen zaczal się 10 tc. zostało mi 8 tabletek czy powinnam ich przyjąć? proszę napiszcie co sadzicie. Maz musial wyjechać a ja zostałam sama z tym.


ja mialam bardzo skape krwawienie w sumie troszke przy siku. po tyg poszlam na usg z obawa ze jestem w ciazy i okazalo sie ze juz nie. jutro mam czyszczenie bo mimi ze nie krwawie lekarz powiedzial ze widzi duzo nitek krwi i ze to pewnie polipy. nie bierz, zrob usg, szkoda zdrowia a pewnie juz po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Proszę o informacje jeżeli ktoś miał podobne objawy bądź jest pewien iż przyjecie  nie powiodło się.  W piątek o 23 wzielam pierwsza dawke (pod jezyk 35 minut w trakcie wyplułam to cos ze srodka) w trakcie rozpuszczania się dostałam już drgawek i skurczy miałam dreszcze przez około pol godziny -dosłownie mnie telepało. lezalam w polarze pod pierzyna. Potem drgania ustopily natomiast było mi nie dobrze i slabo- zasnelam. obudziłam się o 7 rano wzielam od razu 2 dawke. wstałam zalana. po drugiej również miałam dreszcze po około 20minutach po polknieciu rozpuszonych wyladowalam w wc gdzie miałam bardzo ostra biegunke blus krwawienie po 3 dawce tak samo , niestety nie mogę okreslic czy cos oprócz wielkich skrzepów ze mnie wyleciało... sobote i niedziele cala przespałam na podpasce były długie brazowe skrzepy aczkolwiek dzisiaj wstałam już z czysta caly dzień nic jedynie przy siusianiu mam male zaróżowione skrzepy czy jest szansa ze moglo się nie powieść dodam ze dzisiaj wg moich obliczen zaczal się 10 tc. zostało mi 8 tabletek czy powinnam ich przyjąć? proszę napiszcie co sadzicie. Maz musial wyjechać a ja zostałam sama z tym.


poa tym to jesli byl to 10 tc to pewnie mialas jakies dolegliwsci. JA BYLAM W 7 ODRZUCALO MNIE OD KAWY A to jedyny plyn praktycznie jaki spozywam, piersi bardzo bolaly ogolnie czulam sie zle. mimo skapego krwawienia rano wypilam kawe bez cof, piersi przestaly bolec dwa dni pozniej. zaobserwuj czy sie cos zmienilo ale przede wszystkim nie stresuj sie tylko tak jak wczesniej napisalam idz na usg. trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za odpowiedz. Po prostu ta niepewność mnie zabija bardziej niż jak bym miała brac kolejna dawke.
Nawiasem mowiac sledze wasze forum już jakiś czas ale nie miałam okazji napisac. Fajnie ze sa takie "miejsca" w sieci gdzie przy kawce można się wyzalic bądź zasiegnac rade i zostać zrozumianym  :Smile: . A jak się czujemy i co robimy mogą nas oceniac tylko Ci którzy byli w takiej sytuacji. 
Innym osobom które się tu wypowiadają i ktore stać na kilkoro dzieci które uwazają ze naprawiają swiat,    proponuje wspomóc finansowo te biedne dzieci które się urodzily i nie maja nawet na posiłek im jest gorzej a nie zanosić worki pieniędzy na sekte - nie będę tu nazywala rzeczy po imieniu. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkie kobitki przed i po trzymajcie się cieplutko. Postaram się jeszcze do Was zagladac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poa tym to jesli byl to 10 tc to pewnie mialas jakies dolegliwsci. JA BYLAM W 7 ODRZUCALO MNIE OD KAWY A to jedyny plyn praktycznie jaki spozywam, piersi bardzo bolaly ogolnie czulam sie zle. mimo skapego krwawienia rano wypilam kawe bez cof, piersi przestaly bolec dwa dni pozniej. zaobserwuj czy sie cos zmienilo ale przede wszystkim nie stresuj sie tylko tak jak wczesniej napisalam idz na usg. trzymam kciuki.


Tak zrobie. No wlasnie ja nie pilam kawy już kilka tygodni dzisiaj wreszcie udało się wypic kawe i to nie jedna tez jestem nalogowa pijaczka kawy. piersi jeszcze bola ale wydaje mi się ze brzuch mi odpuchl bo od jakiś dwóch tygodni miałam napompowany ze nie bylam w stanie go wciagnac. Przede wszystkim dzisiaj lepiej się czułam aczkolwiek czasem nadal lapaly mnie mdlosci ale wiem ze człowiek jeżeli czegos bardzo się boji potrafi wmowic sobie pewne rzeczy. Czasem to tylko w glowie sa rzeczy których w rzeczywistości nie ma. Dziekuje jeszczeraz :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz a ona woli zapytać na forum  może akurat ktoś zdiagnozuje ją przez kabelki, a przy okazji jeszcze receptę albo skierowanie na łyżeczkę wypisze....


No kurwa znowu ty! Weź sie sama wylyżeczkuj z tego forum baranico! Sorry dziewczyny za wulgaryzmy ale ta dziewucha ma chyba problem ze sobą. Pisałam ci spadaj na wizaż PL tam pełno madralin sączących jad.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak zrobie. No wlasnie ja nie pilam kawy już kilka tygodni dzisiaj wreszcie udało się wypic kawe i to nie jedna tez jestem nalogowa pijaczka kawy. piersi jeszcze bola ale wydaje mi się ze brzuch mi odpuchl bo od jakiś dwóch tygodni miałam napompowany ze nie bylam w stanie go wciagnac. Przede wszystkim dzisiaj lepiej się czułam aczkolwiek czasem nadal lapaly mnie mdlosci ale wiem ze człowiek jeżeli czegos bardzo się boji potrafi wmowic sobie pewne rzeczy. Czasem to tylko w glowie sa rzeczy których w rzeczywistości nie ma. Dziekuje jeszczeraz :*


hcg nie opada tak szybko dlatego jeszcze mozemy czuc dyskomfort. ja wypijajac ta kawe z jednej strony czulam ze juz po ale ta druga strona  jeszcze kazala mi myslec w druga strone. jeszcze jak naczytalam sie o tych strasznych krwawieniach u innych dziewczyn. a jednak...sprawa inwidualna kazdej z nas jak reaguje cialo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No kurwa znowu ty! Weź sie sama wylyżeczkuj z tego forum baranico! Sorry dziewczyny za wulgaryzmy ale ta dziewucha ma chyba problem ze sobą. Pisałam ci spadaj na wizaż PL tam pełno madralin sączących jad.


zenujaca prawda? mam 36 lat dwoje dzieci ale jakbym stanela z nia twarza w twarz to zachowalabym sie jak gowniara po prostu bym jej...strasznie szkoda mi tych dziewczyn do ktorych wali tymi swoimi komentarzami. dosc ze w strachu to jeszcze takie gowno je depcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ból brzucha i krwawienie tydzień po arth dobrze swiadcza?

----------


## kasienkey

kasienkeyovata@gmail.com
Dziewczyny potrzebuje koniecznie art.
Napiszcie mi na maila albo numer do sprawdzonej osoby, albo swoja ofertę jak któraś ma do sprzedania.
Tylko blagam szybko.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kasienkey

kasienkeyovata@gmail.com
Dziewczyny potrzebuje koniecznie art.
Napiszcie mi na maila albo numer do sprawdzonej osoby, albo swoja ofertę jak któraś ma do sprzedania.
Tylko blagam szybko.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=kasienkey;100347]kasienkeyovata@gmail.com
Dziewczyny potrzebuje koniecznie art.
Napiszcie mi na maila albo numer do sprawdzonej osoby, albo swoja ofertę jak któraś ma do sprzedania.
Tylko blagam szybko.
Pozdrawiam.[/QUOTE 
nowa26@interia wczoraj odebrałam i wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;100349]


> kasienkeyovata@gmail.com
> Dziewczyny potrzebuje koniecznie art.
> Napiszcie mi na maila albo numer do sprawdzonej osoby, albo swoja ofertę jak któraś ma do sprzedania.
> Tylko blagam szybko.
> Pozdrawiam.[/QUOTE 
> nowa26@interia wczoraj odebrałam i wszystko ok


Czyli lek zadziałał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Popros o pomoc pod nr 508426708 jestem po udanym zabiegu w 11 tygodniu. Tabletki otrzymalam oryginalnie zapakowane przesylka dosla na 3 dzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Popros o pomoc pod nr 508426708 jestem po udanym zabiegu w 11 tygodniu. Tabletki otrzymalam oryginalnie zapakowane przesylka dosla na 3 dzien


A ja od pana 508426708 nie dostałam nic, wpłaciłam na konto , a potem kontakt się urwał, ani tabletek ,ani pieniędzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kasienkeyovata@gmail.com
> Dziewczyny potrzebuje koniecznie art.
> Napiszcie mi na maila albo numer do sprawdzonej osoby, albo swoja ofertę jak któraś ma do sprzedania.
> Tylko blagam szybko.
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam! Bardzo pilnie potrzebuje namiaru na uczciwy zakup tabletek ale proszę tylko sprawdzone oferty Dziewczyny BLAGAM!!!!! Naprawdę potrzebuje pomocy a czytam te fora, opinie i jestem przerażona na receptę nie mam szans....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zainteresowana może Pani podać maila?


Witam ja jestem zainteresowana i to bardzo proszę o email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rowniez bylam tutaj pare dni temu szukalam pomocy srodki zamowilam pod polecanym nr 508426708 wszystko sie udalo leki przyszly na drogi dzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Pisałam wczoraj, że mam do sprzedania 80 tabletek. Lekarz wypisał mi receptę na 100 tabletek, niby dla teściowej, zużyłam tylko 20. Jak jest ktoś zainteresowany to podaję maila niemcy-kasia@wp.pl Mogę przesłać z Niemiec albo z Polski, ale to dopiero za 2 tygodnie jak będę na urlopie. Więcej informacji przez email

----------


## anek

Kupie Arthrotec zwykły 200mcg. Bardzo pilne na już

----------


## Zestaw z WOW - Sprzedam

Sprzedam zestaw z WOW - women web NOWY .
Oryginalnie zapkowany.

Wysylka pobraniowa lub odbiór osobisty (Poznań)

300 zł

aga.karolina@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kasienkeyovata@gmail.com
> Dziewczyny potrzebuje koniecznie art.
> Napiszcie mi na maila albo numer do sprawdzonej osoby, albo swoja ofertę jak któraś ma do sprzedania.
> Tylko blagam szybko.
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja mam na sprzedaż zestaw z WOW - 300 zł aga.karolina@poczta.fm
Arthrotec  polecam od odsoby pod  nr 793140614

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie udało się z arth za pierwszym razem
razem. Dzisiaj dostałam paczkę z whw, odsprzedam ja za 370zl z przesyłką ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogę przesłać screeny rozmów z dziewczynami z whw  :Smile:  kontakt email olus120297@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Proszę o informacje jeżeli ktoś miał podobne objawy bądź jest pewien iż przyjecie  nie powiodło się.  W piątek o 23 wzielam pierwsza dawke (pod jezyk 35 minut w trakcie wyplułam to cos ze srodka) w trakcie rozpuszczania się dostałam już drgawek i skurczy miałam dreszcze przez około pol godziny -dosłownie mnie telepało. lezalam w polarze pod pierzyna. Potem drgania ustopily natomiast było mi nie dobrze i slabo- zasnelam. obudziłam się o 7 rano wzielam od razu 2 dawke. wstałam zalana. po drugiej również miałam dreszcze po około 20minutach po polknieciu rozpuszonych wyladowalam w wc gdzie miałam bardzo ostra biegunke blus krwawienie po 3 dawce tak samo , niestety nie mogę okreslic czy cos oprócz wielkich skrzepów ze mnie wyleciało... sobote i niedziele cala przespałam na podpasce były długie brazowe skrzepy aczkolwiek dzisiaj wstałam już z czysta caly dzień nic jedynie przy siusianiu mam male zaróżowione skrzepy czy jest szansa ze moglo się nie powieść dodam ze dzisiaj wg moich obliczen zaczal się 10 tc. zostało mi 8 tabletek czy powinnam ich przyjąć? proszę napiszcie co sadzicie. Maz musial wyjechać a ja zostałam sama z tym.


Hej! Nie martw się,  myślę że nie powinnaś brać tabletek tylko udać się na USG i wszystko się wyjaśni.  Ja mialam ostrą biegunkę, dreszcze i praktycznie zero skurczy a krwawic zaczęłam po kilku dniach i to tak jak jak podczas miesiączki.. byłam pewna, że się nie udalo a jednak na usg wyszło że nic w macicy nie ma także smigaj na usg i wszystkiego się dowiesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc, Po wielu bojach i wizytach w szpitalu (6godz czekania,.., ale warto bo zrobiono usg) dostalam recepte na arthrotec bo po 1szym razie jeszcze zostalo troche do oczyszczenia (po rozmowie z dziewczynami z Womenonweb odmowilam lyzeczkowania). Przepisano mi 20tabl, wzielam juz 2, jeszcze 2 jutro i moge sprzedac pozostale 16scie. Nie chce za bardzo ich dzielic, bo po 1. mi te 12 nie podzialalo wystarczajaco(kupilam z tej strony) i teraz biore jeszcze 4. Wiec moze komus sie przyda, choc mam nadzieje, ze nie to mimo wszystko nie chce dzielic. Mieszkam w Waw, moge sie umowic albo wyslac, mam zdjecie paragonu z dzisiaj + leku- nie ma problemu. Tak naprawde chce pomoc, a ze sama wydalam >300pln na usg + Arth + lekarza to dobrze by bylo podreperowac cienki budzet. 160pln tj 10pln/tab. Pozdrawiam, Ela.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc, Po wielu bojach i wizytach w szpitalu (6godz czekania,.., ale warto bo zrobiono usg) dostalam recepte na arthrotec bo po 1szym razie jeszcze zostalo troche do oczyszczenia (po rozmowie z dziewczynami z Womenonweb odmowilam lyzeczkowania). Przepisano mi 20tabl, wzielam juz 2, jeszcze 2 jutro i moge sprzedac pozostale 16scie. Nie chce za bardzo ich dzielic, bo po 1. mi te 12 nie podzialalo wystarczajaco(kupilam z tej strony) i teraz biore jeszcze 4. Wiec moze komus sie przyda, choc mam nadzieje, ze nie to mimo wszystko nie chce dzielic. Mieszkam w Waw, moge sie umowic albo wyslac, mam zdjecie paragonu z dzisiaj + leku- nie ma problemu. Tak naprawde chce pomoc, a ze sama wydalam >300pln na usg + Arth + lekarza to dobrze by bylo podreperowac cienki budzet. 160pln tj 10pln/tab. Pozdrawiam, Ela.


Podaj maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z whw oryginalny! Kontakt email olciak38@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Bardzo pilnie potrzebuje namiaru na uczciwy zakup tabletek ale proszę tylko sprawdzone oferty Dziewczyny BLAGAM!!!!! Naprawdę potrzebuje pomocy a czytam te fora, opinie i jestem przerażona na receptę nie mam szans....


Mam na sprzedaż zestaw z whw, dowody na to że oryginalny. Mi pomógł arth  :Smile: 
Email olciak38@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila


elanorka1@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

udalo sie wszystko poszlo pomyslnie w 9tyg skuteczne tabletki zamowilam pod 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli potrzebujesz to mam cytotec 200 mg 220 zl moj numer 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny. 
Czekam na tabletki mają być jutro, najdalej pojutrze. Bardzo się boje czy wyjdzie, jak to będzie i jak mój organizm zareaguje. Obecnie z moim narzeczonym nie możemy być rodzicami bo realnie nie mamy do tego warunków. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko się uda po mojej myśli i obejdzie się bez szpitala. Napiszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny. 
> Czekam na tabletki mają być jutro, najdalej pojutrze. Bardzo się boje czy wyjdzie, jak to będzie i jak mój organizm zareaguje. Obecnie z moim narzeczonym nie możemy być rodzicami bo realnie nie mamy do tego warunków. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko się uda po mojej myśli i obejdzie się bez szpitala. Napiszę.


Wszystko będzie dobrze. Pisz potem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Jutro lub najpóżniej dojdą do mnie tabletki arth . Boje się bardzo i mam nadzieję że się uda. Mam już dwójkę dzieci ale na trzecie niemogę się zgodzić jestem 10 miesięcy po cięciu cesarskim, po drugiej ciąży mam kłopoty z miednica więc z problemów zdrowotnych jak i finansowych niemogę mieć 3 malucha. Jest to dla mnie bardzo trudne, mam nadzieję że uda się . Jestem w 8 tyg więc najwyższy czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec .
Wysyłam poczta polska 24 płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji udziele na e-maili nowa26@interia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth lepiej brać w dzień czy w nocy? Proszę o szybką odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jest nagonka na sprzedających, że wysyłają jakieś placebo itd ja wysłałam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości ponad tydzień temu i dziewczyna w potrzebie nadal nie odebrała paczki.. podejrzewam że paczka wróci do mnie co będzie mnie kosztować 30zł jak nie więcej.  Ostatni raz zdecydowałam się komuś pomóc.  Teraz tylko ku przestrodze radzę wam albo odbiór osobisty ale po przedpłacie na konto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny :-) pisałam jakiś czas temu, że brałam arth, dzisiaj byłam na usg, ciąży brak, wszystko oczyściło się samo tak,że nie było potrzeby łyżeczkowania :-) arth brałam dokładnie 4 czerwca, krwawienie miałam przez tydzień, ciąża była mniej więcej między 4 a 7 tygo. Zadziałał za pierwszym razem po 3 dawkach pod język, także każdy organizm jest inny jak widać. Trzymajcie się, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Moze ktos mi pomoze. Bylam w kilku aptekach i nie ma mowy zeby dostac go bez recepty. Jak mam go zdobyc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Pisałam ostatnio, że mam arthrotec do sprzedania. Jak jesteś zainteresowana napisz niemcy-kasia@wp.pl . Zostało mi jeszcze 20 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pleasureandniceness@wp.pl odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, słuchajcie zaplanowałam sobie na jutro, że to zrobię, ale jestem chora, przeziębienie mnie dopadło. Czy mimo tego mogę bezpiecznie zażyć tabletki bez jakichś komplikacji związanych z obniżoną odpornością czy coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To mesi oszust nic od morto nie zamawiajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalny cytotec 200 mg koszt 220 zl marki Pfizer tabletki orginalnie zapakowane z numerem seri i data kontakt marta 501602784 wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci tabletki sa w blistrze nie luzem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust koncowka numeru 608

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc, Po wielu bojach i wizytach w szpitalu (6godz czekania,.., ale warto bo zrobiono usg) dostalam recepte na arthrotec bo po 1szym razie jeszcze zostalo troche do oczyszczenia (po rozmowie z dziewczynami z Womenonweb odmowilam lyzeczkowania). Przepisano mi 20tabl, wzielam juz 2, jeszcze 2 jutro i moge sprzedac pozostale 16scie. Nie chce za bardzo ich dzielic, bo po 1. mi te 12 nie podzialalo wystarczajaco(kupilam z tej strony) i teraz biore jeszcze 4. Wiec moze komus sie przyda, choc mam nadzieje, ze nie to mimo wszystko nie chce dzielic. Mieszkam w Waw, moge sie umowic albo wyslac, mam zdjecie paragonu z dzisiaj + leku- nie ma problemu. Tak naprawde chce pomoc, a ze sama wydalam >300pln na usg + Arth + lekarza to dobrze by bylo podreperowac cienki budzet. 160pln tj 10pln/tab. Pozdrawiam, Ela.



Jestem zainteresowana napisz doty13@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć wszystkim... słuchajcie o 14 wezmę pierwszą dawkę. Czytałam bardzo dużo tutaj na forum, dużo z Was przez to przeszło... czy mogę liczyć na Wasze wsparcie? Jestem w 7 tygodniu, boję się komplikacji, ale jestem zdecydowana i zrobię to. Powiedzcie mi, jak rozpoznać, że zbyt dużo krwawie? Tego boje się najbardziej, jak tego pilnować, jak określić czy to juz zbyt dużo krwi? Jeśli któraś z Was, już po, chciała mnie wesprzeć - piszcie... będzie ze mną narzeczony, ale Wy macie już doświadczenie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, zamówiłam u jakiegoś małżeństwa misoprostol + tabletkę RU486 i oszukali mnie. Ich numer to: 733 248 910. Mówili, że tabletki przyjdą w blistrach i że nie są oszustami, a tabletki dostałam w woreczkach strunowych i nic nie zadziałało. Będę próbowała odzyskać pieniądze, 254 zł. Jednak najpierw muszę wziąć prawdziwe tabletki i nie mam skąd, a mam naprawdę mało czasu.

Ma któraś z Was arhrotec, 12 tabletek albo zestaw z women on web? Dajcie znać, to naprawdę pilne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc. Ja wczoraj zażyłam po 20 tabletki arthrotec. Jestem już po . Miałam biegunke wraz ze skurczami jak i mocno krwawiłam ,były też skrzepy. Wyleciały ze mnie dwa beżowe paski galaretkowate( niewiem dlaczego dwa jakbym była w ciąży bliźniaczej) po tym wyleciało duże okrągłe łożysko wielkości 5 zł. Dzisiaj mam krwawienie i boleści brzucha ale to normalne bo wszystko sie oczyszcza. A jeśli chodzi o krwawienie to wiadomo że przy poronieniu bardzo sie krwawi . Ze mnie kapało a przed samym wypadnięciem płodu leciało jeszcze bardziej obficie ale tak musi być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w ktorym byłaś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowana napisz doty13@wp.pl


Cześć Ela, sprzedałaś już? Bo ja bym od Ciebie kupiła jak coś. mevaa@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zwykły arth, nie forte, czy mogę po 30 minutach połknąć wszystko czy powinnam wypluc rdzeń? Albo wyciągnąć go zanim przyjmę dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powinnaś wydłubać rdzeń przed wzięciem tabletek pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinnaś wydłubać rdzeń przed wzięciem tabletek pod język.


takie malutkie białe w środku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. A ile masz tabletek? Zostanie CI coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, zamówiłam u jakiegoś małżeństwa misoprostol + tabletkę RU486 i oszukali mnie. Ich numer to: 733 248 910. Mówili, że tabletki przyjdą w blistrach i że nie są oszustami, a tabletki dostałam w woreczkach strunowych i nic nie zadziałało. Będę próbowała odzyskać pieniądze, 254 zł. Jednak najpierw muszę wziąć prawdziwe tabletki i nie mam skąd, a mam naprawdę mało czasu.
> 
> Ma któraś z Was arhrotec, 12 tabletek albo zestaw z women on web? Dajcie znać, to naprawdę pilne.


Hej, mam Arthrotec. Jak jesteś zainteresowana to się odezwij niemcy-kasia@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. A ile masz tabletek? Zostanie CI coś?


Nawet sprawnie mi to poszlo, napij się czegoś i biorę pod język... zabezpieczyłam się na dwa razy, gdyby się nie udało za pierwszym razem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

już piszę do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam pierwszą dawkę, wyciągnęłam rdzenie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak będzie ok przez weekend i Ci się uda to mogłabyś mi wysłać w poniedziałek 12 sztuk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak będzie ok przez weekend i Ci się uda to mogłabyś mi wysłać w poniedziałek 12 sztuk?


Będę musiała iść na USG, dopiero potem będę cokolwiek wiedziała. Mieszkam w Warszawie. 

Tabletki zaczynają się powoli rozpuszczać... dziwnie mi z tym co robię, ale wiem, że to najlepsze wyjście... stres największy przed włożeniem tebletek pod język

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będę musiała iść na USG, dopiero potem będę cokolwiek wiedziała. Mieszkam w Warszawie. 
> 
> Tabletki zaczynają się powoli rozpuszczać... dziwnie mi z tym co robię, ale wiem, że to najlepsze wyjście... stres największy przed włożeniem tebletek pod język



chcesz popisać na gg? 51627859

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 10 minutach czuje, ze się pienią, czuję też ich gorzki smak. Żeby tylko ich nie połknąć przed czasem... język ani ogólnie nic w jamie ustnej nie piecze, tylko wypełnia się treścią z tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pianę trzymam pod językiem, ale jest ciężko, rozpływa się po całej jamie ustnej, coraz trudniej utrzymać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś pewna, że masz dobre tabletki? Moje się wcale nie pieniły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś pewna, że masz dobre tabletki? Moje się wcale nie pieniły


Może nie tyle się pienią, co się rozpusciły, ślina swoje pomaga im się napulchnić trochę... oryginalny arth z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 14.05 wlozylam tabletki pod język. Mam dreszcze i wymiotowalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z moich obliczeń 8 tydzień ale płód był tak na 5-6 mm czyli coś 5-6 tydzień wyglądało. Ja trzymałam pod językiem i wyplułam ten rdzeń taka mała kuleczka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I zażyłam 12 tabletek bo źle mi się napisało .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Daj znać jak tam sie czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj znać jak tam sie czujesz?


Miałam silne dreszcze, wymiotowalam. Musiałam się położyć i teraz jest ok, lekkie dreszcze i trochę temperatura mi się podniosła, wstanę niedługo i poćwicze, podobno to pomaga żeby wszystko poszło sprawnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 17 druga dawka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak ćwiczenia pomagają, ja robiłam przysiady i odrazu mocniejszych skurczy dostałam po 2 dawce a po 3 dawce się zaczeło. Temperature też miałam i te dreszcze. Dziwne uczucie niby gorąco ci a przechodzą cie dreszcze. I przed 2 dawką zaczełam krwawić .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie zauważyłam lekkie krwawienie. Trochę boli, dreszcze ustąpiły. Ból nasila się od czasu do czasu. Za 10 minut następna dawka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymam kciuki żeby sie udało bo widzę że masz tak samo jak ja miałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę podajcie najskuteczniejszą dawne do zastosowania i sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki żeby sie udało bo widzę że masz tak samo jak ja miałam.


Czy Tobie się udało? 

Jestem świeżo po drugiej dawce, dreszcze wróciły, byłam w łazience - małe skrzepy, na razie tylko kilka drobnych, ale coś się dzieje... Ból się zwiększył, jest raz mocniejszy raz słabszy... żebym tylko znów nie wymiotowala, nie cierpię tego... powinnam pochodzić, ale muszę poczekać aż dreszcze trochę miną, bo nie dam rady... mocno mną telepie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musisz mieć 12szt arthrotec, 4 tabletki co 3 godz i tak 3 razy. Ja brałam pod język . A mam pytanko po jakim czasie trzeba zrobić usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po drugiej dawce miałam już mocniejsze skurcze i zaczełam robić przysiady . Po 3 dawce się zaczeło mocne skurcze wraz z biegunką póżniej chciałam się położyć bo ból był bardzo mocny ale zaraz wstałam bo złapał mnie taki skurcz i poleciałam do łazienki wtedy wyleciało ze mnie dwa takie beżowe galaretkowate coś jak zarodek bo jeszcze niewykształcone ( a dwa bo chyba była to ciąża bliźniacza bo było takiej samej wielkości tak z 6 mm na oko) a po tym wyleciało jeszcze łożysko na wielkość jak 5 zł było widać typowo że to nie żaden skrzep był . Po tym skurcze były już mniejsze dużo mniej bolesne dlatego myślę że sie udało . Teraz krwawie i czuje nadal bóle ale nie takie mocne do wytrzymania .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja po drugiej dawce miałam już mocniejsze skurcze i zaczełam robić przysiady . Po 3 dawce się zaczeło mocne skurcze wraz z biegunką póżniej chciałam się położyć bo ból był bardzo mocny ale zaraz wstałam bo złapał mnie taki skurcz i poleciałam do łazienki wtedy wyleciało ze mnie dwa takie beżowe galaretkowate coś jak zarodek bo jeszcze niewykształcone ( a dwa bo chyba była to ciąża bliźniacza bo było takiej samej wielkości tak z 6 mm na oko) a po tym wyleciało jeszcze łożysko na wielkość jak 5 zł było widać typowo że to nie żaden skrzep był . Po tym skurcze były już mniejsze dużo mniej bolesne dlatego myślę że sie udało . Teraz krwawie i czuje nadal bóle ale nie takie mocne do wytrzymania .


Teraz jestem po drugiej dawce, mam skurcze, ale wylewają się teraz ze mnie takie większe skrzepy, z tym, że bez krwi... krwawe strzępy większe niż przy okresie, ale dopiero jak siąde na kibelku i się ścisnę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skurcze się nasilają... czy mogę teraz się położyć, a zwiększyć aktywność po trzeciej dawce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz jestem po drugiej dawce, mam skurcze, ale wylewają się teraz ze mnie takie większe skrzepy, z tym, że bez krwi... krwawe strzępy większe niż przy okresie, ale dopiero jak siąde na kibelku i się ścisnę


Ja jak siedziałam na łóżku to już leciała i krew i skrzepy ,musiałam założyć tą podpaskę poporodowa a do łazienki jak poszłam to tak co chwile mi kapało i miałam skrzepy takie większe . A skurcze coraz mocniejsze więc troche poćwiczyłam przed 3 dawka żeby je wzmocnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę że możesz sie położy a przy 3 dawce porób przysiady lub jakieś ćwiczenia podobne. Skurcze po 3 dawce będą mocniejsze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny podajcie proszę sprawdzone źródło art!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tutaj kupiłam od dziewczyny bo zostały jej tabletki. Bo gdzie indziej nie polecam sami oszuści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę pomóc. pleasureandniceness@wp.pl



Nie zarejestrowany

    Dziewczyny podajcie proszę sprawdzone źródło art!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogę wypić kawę przed trzecią dawką? Chciałabym się jakoś postawić na nogi... pół godziny przed trzecią dawką jestem w tej chwili, nie krwawie, ale mam skurcze. Wybieram się pochodzić po trzeciej dawce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze nie wiem jak z tą kawą , ja tylko troche wody sie napiłam i mnie mdliło . Nie wiem jak jest przy braniu tych tabletek czy można wypić kawe . Może więcej ruchu to sie coś ruszy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze nie wiem jak z tą kawą , ja tylko troche wody sie napiłam i mnie mdliło . Nie wiem jak jest przy braniu tych tabletek czy można wypić kawe . Może więcej ruchu to sie coś ruszy .


przed chwila byłam w łazience i coś wyleciało, ale nie wiem co, było trochę krwi... idę polazic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak to wyglądało? było pewnie brązowe, beżowe czy lekko przezroczyste? Niebył to skrzep żaden tylko było widać że to coś innego? a przy tym miałaś skurcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Daj znać jak już będzie po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadło do wody, a robiłam wtedy też tą cięższa rzecz niestety i nie byłam w stanie nic wypatrzyc, ale była tam krew.ze spaceru sprowadziła mnie biegunka... są skrzepy, lekkie krwawienie, plamienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badałam się w środku - w pochwie jest dużo krwi, a ujście szyjki macicy jest otwarte... myślę, że to dobry znak... skurcze znów się nasilają. Trzecia dawka już za mną...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po dwu godzinnym spacerze, raz mniej raz bardziej intensywnym marszu, mogę się położyć i odpocząć? Czy to wystarczy jako ten potrzebny wysiłek? Czuje, ze w środku się to dzieje... spacer i biegunka mnie wyczerpały, chciałabym odpocząć... ale jesli to za mało to jakoś się przemecze, porobie przysiady, czy coś... tylko tak niepewnie się czuje przy tej biegunce...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz po wszystkim... wypadł ze mnie zarodek... był białawy, potem wypadło ze mnie coś podobnego rozmiaru, ogromny skrzep galaretowaty, teraz krwawię... dziękuję za wsparcie z Waszej strony... teraz muszę pilnować ile krwi ze mnie wypłynie... dużo pić u zjeść czekoladę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogę wziąć coś na biegunkę? :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogę wziąć coś na biegunkę? :-(


Raczej nic nie pomoże , bo to biegunka wywołana sztucznie, lekami. Pij dużo i odpoczywaj. Polecam też gorzka czekoladę . gratulacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej nic nie pomoże , bo to biegunka wywołana sztucznie, lekami. Pij dużo i odpoczywaj. Polecam też gorzka czekoladę . gratulacje.


Mam mleczną, musi wystarczyć. Dziękuję... na co teraz zwracać uwagę? Temperatura, obfitość krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam mleczną, musi wystarczyć. Dziękuję... na co teraz zwracać uwagę? Temperatura, obfitość krwawienia?


Gorączka, brzydki zapach,ostre bóle brzucha, silne krwawienie, gdy co 20 min zmieniasz podpaski maxi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najbardziej krwawie na toalecie. Mam niestety też biegunkę. Wkleiłam sobie podpaskę maxi, po dwóch godzinach zmieniłam - nie była jakoś przesiąknięta krwią mocno. Tylko ciśnienie mam wysokie, ale podejrzewam, że to od dużej ilości herbaty. Jak sądzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po wczorajszej nocce byłam wykończona i padłam. Ale widzę że się udało więc gratuluje . Z biegunka miałam to samo i myślałam że mi przejdzie a nie przeszła więc bałam się że jeszcze sie odwodnie więc wziełam dwie tabletki laremidu i mi przeszło. A podpaski też musiałam tak co 2 godz zmieniać . A co do ciśnienia to może ktoś inny wie ? Bo ja znowu miałam niskie ciśnienie ale to chyba już ze zmęczenia. Jak się teraz czujesz? A wiecie może kiedy zrobić usg? Bo nie wiem na kiedy umówić sie na wizytę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

USG najlepiej jak najszybciej, żeby mieć 100% pewności że się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poniedziałek będe dzwoniła do swojej ginekolog ale pewnie tak z półtora tygodnia musze czekać. A jak jest z tą krwią ile tak mniej wiecej się utrzymuje po poronieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W poniedziałek będe dzwoniła do swojej ginekolog ale pewnie tak z półtora tygodnia musze czekać. A jak jest z tą krwią ile tak mniej wiecej się utrzymuje po poronieniu?


Krwawić możesz od 1-3_tygodni, a potem możesz też plamic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie się przebudzilam. W nocy nie zakrwawiłam, ale od razu jak wstałam grawitacja zadziałała... czuję się teraz dobrze, nie mam skurczy i nic nie boli, na razie też mnie nie goni. Na pewno nie jestem już w ciąży, widziałam zarodek, taką większą białą fasolkę zwiniętą... wydaliłam też wczoraj bardzo dużo skrzepów, niedługo po wydalaniu embrionka. Wydaje mi się, że większość wyleciała, będę kontrolować sytuację, na USG chcę się zapisać w poniedziałek, pójdę prywatnie i powiem po prostu, że niepokoi mnie tak obfita miesiączka i silne bóle, a poprzednia była krótka i bezbolesna... sam sobie to sklei. Mnie tylko chodzi teraz o to, by upewnić się, że macica się oczyściła. 
U mnie wszystko poszło szybko j sprawnie, chociaż bałam się, że arth nie pomoże, bo krwawienie jako takie pojawiło się dopiero po trzeciej dawce. Wcześniej było tylko dużo bólu i plamienia. Ale jak poszło ze mnie to już wszystko stało się szybko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A u ciebie który to tydzień był? I zarodek jakich wielkości był ? Bo u mnie dwa po 6 mm tak na oko napewno niebyły jeszcze wykształcone . Ja nadal krwawie nie tak mocno ale krwawie to chyba dobrze bo wtedy się oczyszcza. Bo po zarodku takie coś wieksze okrągłe z ciebie wyleciało? Do ginekolog też chodzę prywatnie ale do niej dużo osób chodzi i się nie dziwie bo dobra jest w swoim fachu. Oby tylko wszystko samo się oczyściło bo ja już mam 2 małych dzieci i będę miała kłopot z kim ich zostawić wrazie łyżeczkowania bo mąż pracuje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A u ciebie który to tydzień był? I zarodek jakich wielkości był ? Bo u mnie dwa po 6 mm tak na oko napewno niebyły jeszcze wykształcone . Ja nadal krwawie nie tak mocno ale krwawie to chyba dobrze bo wtedy się oczyszcza. Bo po zarodku takie coś wieksze okrągłe z ciebie wyleciało? Do ginekolog też chodzę prywatnie ale do niej dużo osób chodzi i się nie dziwie bo dobra jest w swoim fachu. Oby tylko wszystko samo się oczyściło bo ja już mam 2 małych dzieci i będę miała kłopot z kim ich zostawić wrazie łyżeczkowania bo mąż pracuje .


wg moich wyliczenwyliczeń to był 8 tydzień, ale zarodek był dość spory, był zwinięty jak taki mały komsita zamknięty w przezroczystym jaju. Byłam w szoku i trudno było mi patrzeć, ale miało też czarne kropeczki, to były zaczątki oczu. Wydaje mi się, że embrionek mógł mieć koło 8mm, może nawet cm... maksymalnie 10 tydzień, ale wg mojego rozeznania 8. Teraz to w sumie już nieistotne... mam nadzieje, ze się oczyszcze, tylko narzeczony wie, gdybym musiała iść do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie to by się rozeszły wieści... a wiadomo, że rekreacyjnie się nie chodzi na zabiegi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No własnie u mnie też mąż wie i niechce żeby zaraz każdy wiedział bo dla mnie to i tak dużo było żeby to przejść . To u mnie była wcześniejsza ciąża .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No własnie u mnie też mąż wie i niechce żeby zaraz każdy wiedział bo dla mnie to i tak dużo było żeby to przejść . To u mnie była wcześniejsza ciąża .


Wierzę, że będzie dobrze i nie będzie trzeba do szpitala. Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie. Powtórzysz co wzięłaś na biegunkę? Chyba znów będę latała, coś mnie ściska w jelicie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki też mam taką nadzieję i oby u ciebie też obyło się bez szpitala trzymam kciuki . Ja miałam to samo i wziełam laremid dokładnie dwie tabletki . Po pół godz od wzięcia tabletek miałam spokój może nawej szybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki też mam taką nadzieję i oby u ciebie też obyło się bez szpitala trzymam kciuki . Ja miałam to samo i wziełam laremid dokładnie dwie tabletki . Po pół godz od wzięcia tabletek miałam spokój może nawej szybciej.


Dziękuję :-) pisz tu na forum, tez będę się odzywać i dam znać po USG. Będę zaglądać na forum i pisać co się ze mną dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie jestem po czwartej próbie z arth. Pierwsze 3 zakończyły się niepowodzeniem. pewnie dlatego, że był to dopiero 4tc. Teraz jest 6 i po drugim dawce zaczęło się krwawienie, ból brzucha i mnóstwo skrzepów. Ból brzucha ustał, ale dla pewności wzięłam trzecią dawkę. Mam nadzieję, że się udało. Jeśli wszystko będzie ok, to będę miała do sprzedania jedno całe opakowanie arth i 8 sztuk z rozpakowanego.


Potrzebuję na wczoraj, wraz z instrukcją. 509918314

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję :-) pisz tu na forum, tez będę się odzywać i dam znać po USG. Będę zaglądać na forum i pisać co się ze mną dzieje


Ok będę pisała .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuję pilnie sprawdzonego kontaktu. Proszę o pilną pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd wziąć oryginalne tabletki ? Macie jakiś sprawdzony kontakt ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuję pilnie sprawdzonego kontaktu. Proszę o pilną pomoc.


Kupiłam od nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam od takiej laski pleasureandniceness. Przewiń do dołu - oferowała cytotec, wszystko ok. Ja jednak skorzystałam z wow
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj przez to przeszłam, przed 23 poronilam. Dziś czuje się dobrze, ale jestem osłabiona, zmęczona. Porobilam co trzeba w domu i odpoczywam. Krwawienie jest niewielkie, w zasadzie to plamienia od czasu do czasu i na toalecie. Wczoraj dużo ze mnie wyleciało... nie mam siły za bardzo, ale się nie dziwię - organizm przeszedł przecież szok...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wg moich wyliczenwyliczeń to był 8 tydzień, ale zarodek był dość spory, był zwinięty jak taki mały komsita zamknięty w przezroczystym jaju. Byłam w szoku i trudno było mi patrzeć, ale miało też czarne kropeczki, to były zaczątki oczu. Wydaje mi się, że embrionek mógł mieć koło 8mm, może nawet cm... maksymalnie 10 tydzień, ale wg mojego rozeznania 8. Teraz to w sumie już nieistotne... mam nadzieje, ze się oczyszcze, tylko narzeczony wie, gdybym musiała iść do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie to by się rozeszły wieści... a wiadomo, że rekreacyjnie się nie chodzi na zabiegi.


Dziewczyny proszę o pomoc, od kogo kupiłyście tabletki? Potrzebuje na już i sprawdzone źródło nie chcę nadziać się na oszusta bo mnie na to nie stać  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny proszę o pomoc, od kogo kupiłyście tabletki? Potrzebuje na już i sprawdzone źródło nie chcę nadziać się na oszusta bo mnie na to nie stać


Napisz maila do nowa26@interia.pl może jeszcze ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak jesteś z Warszawy to ja mogę pomóc. 
Pozdrawiam,
pleasureandniceness@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakim bezmozgiem trzeba byc by pytac o "sparwdzone zrodlo" na forum handlarzy i naciagaczy, i odrazu sami handlarze i naciagacze beda odpisywac ze od siebie kupili i sie polecaja! szukajcie osobiscie w swojej okolicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wszyscy są tutaj naciągaczami i handlarzami. bez sensu są takie wypowiedzi. Ja np chcę pozbyć się tego co mi zostało -i odzyskać trochę pieniędzy. opakowanie w aptece cytotecu kosztuje 440zł i ma 42 tabl. zostało mi ich 30... komuś mogą pomóc. Nie udzielaj się jak nie rozumiesz

Nie zarejestrowany

    jakim bezmozgiem trzeba byc by pytac o "sparwdzone zrodlo" na forum handlarzy i naciagaczy, i odrazu sami handlarze i naciagacze beda odpisywac ze od siebie kupili i sie polecaja! szukajcie osobiscie w swojej okolicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień spędziłam prawie cały w łóżku, jestem wyczerpana... w poniedziałek chcę się zapisać na USG, prywatnie. I teraz pytanie - czy mam iść do ginekologa i on zrobi badanie czy na samo USG? I jakie?.. bi przecież nie ciążowe... ginekologiczne. Tyle wiem. Krwawie, więc raczej nie transwaginalne, tylko czy przez powłoki brzuszne będzie dobrze wszystko widoczne dla operatora sprzętu?... jak się zapisywalyscie?
Może wiecie gdzie dostane szybki termin na odpowiednie badanie w Warszawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jak brałam tabletki po 20 to miałam noc nieprzespana i w dzień też słaba byłam . A dziś na drugi dzień czuje się dobrze w nocy więcej krwawiłam a w dzień już mało więc już noszę zwykłe podpaski bo wcześniej miałam te poporodowe . Ja sie zapiszę do ginekolog i odrazu usg będę miała .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja po jestem 5tydz z czego 4krwawilam do lekarza dostalam sie dopiero w ubiegly czwartek niestety duzo zostalo we mnie i na nastepny dzien szpital i zabieg.Okropna rzecz-dopiero dzis dochodze do siebie po narkozie a najdziwniejsze jest to ze po tych 4tyg test wyszedl pozytywny moze przez to ze nie wszytko wydalilam u mnie wystarczyly dwie dawki teraz dostalam antybiotyk trzy dniowy i czekam na HP

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A u ciebie który to tydzień był? I zarodek jakich wielkości był ? Bo u mnie dwa po 6 mm tak na oko napewno niebyły jeszcze wykształcone . Ja nadal krwawie nie tak mocno ale krwawie to chyba dobrze bo wtedy się oczyszcza. Bo po zarodku takie coś wieksze okrągłe z ciebie wyleciało? Do ginekolog też chodzę prywatnie ale do niej dużo osób chodzi i się nie dziwie bo dobra jest w swoim fachu. Oby tylko wszystko samo się oczyściło bo ja już mam 2 małych dzieci i będę miała kłopot z kim ich zostawić wrazie łyżeczkowania bo mąż pracuje .


Łyżeczkowanie trwa 10-20 minut i po zabiegu tak do godz wypisuja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja musialam po zabiegu odlezec dwie godziny zabieg skonczyli o 12.30 a o 15' dostalam wypis tylko ze zle znosze narkoze i potwornie wymiotuje po niej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po za tym sam zabieg trwa do 30minut ale niczym cie przyjma na izbie lekarz kazal mi byc o 7 potem ekg pozniej polozyli mnie na sali w miedzyczasie krew na hcg i morfologia ok 9.30 po godzinie mialam usg i dopier o 11.30 wzieli mnie na zabieg po godz bylam spowrotem na sali kazali dwie godz lezec wiec nie mow ze to jest 20min. tez mam dwoje dzieci i musialam kombinowac na dwa dni przed z kim ich zostawic.Jedynie co udalo mi sie z lekarzem ustalic to to ze przyjmie mnie rano a przed wieczorem dostane wypis-bo nie mial ochoty mnie wcale od razu wypuszczac  ale sie uparlam powiedzialam ze do dzieci musze wrocic bo maz za granica pracuje i facet sie zlitowal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boje się. Jutro dowiem się na 100 czy jestem. Jeśli tak to muszę usunąć. Przez własną głupotę, swędzenie cipy!! Jestem żałosna..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z whw, mnie już nie jest potrzebny. Cena 400zl z przesyłką ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, kontakt email: olciak38@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam oryginalny zestaw z wow warszawa 300 zl najchetniej odbior osobisty zalezy mi na czasie potrzebuje jkak najszybciej pieniedzy tyranozaur999@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Pisałam kilka dni temu, że zostały mi tabletki. Kilka dziewczyn napisało maila, że potrzebują, pytały jak to wyglądało u mnie itp. po czym żadnej odpowiedzi. Mam 80 tabletek i chciałabym się ich pozbyć żeby chociaż trochę kasy mi się zwróciło. Jak ktoś jest zainteresowany podaję maila niemcy-kasia@wp.pl. W piątek wyjeżdżam na wakacje więc kontaktować można się ze mną tylko do piątku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam oryginalny zestaw z wow warszawa 300 zl najchetniej odbior osobisty zalezy mi na czasie potrzebuje jkak najszybciej pieniedzy tyranozaur999@wp.pl


Napisałam maila , proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po udanym zabiegu dla mnie rowniez jedynymi skutecznymi srodkami okazaly sie zamowione to pod 508426708 tabletki pomogly w 10 tygodniu po dwoch wczesniejszych nieudanych probach jakimis innymi bezskutecznymi tabletkami. Polecam kobieta ktore tak jak ja jeszcze kilka dni temu byly w takiej sytuacji i szukaly pomocy 508426708 jedyne sprawdzone skuteczne zrodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w 8 tc, potwierdzonym przez ginekologa, nie mogę urodzić, nie teraz i nie w tej sytuacji w której się znalazłam obecnie... Boję się jak cholera, nie mogę spać, jeść nic nie mogę, ale podjęłam już decyzję i tu moje pytanie czy próbować z art... czy czekać na zestaw z wow i czy jest on na pewno pewny w 100%?Proszę o kontakt dziewczyny, które miały podobne dylematy...Potrzebuję z kimś porozmawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w 8 tc, potwierdzonym przez ginekologa, nie mogę urodzić, nie teraz i nie w tej sytuacji w której się znalazłam obecnie... Boję się jak cholera, nie mogę spać, jeść nic nie mogę, ale podjęłam już decyzję i tu moje pytanie czy próbować z art... czy czekać na zestaw z wow i czy jest on na pewno pewny w 100%?Proszę o kontakt dziewczyny, które miały podobne dylematy...Potrzebuję z kimś porozmawiać.


100% da Ci wylacznie zabieg. Aborcja medyczna nie jest tak skuteczna. Ja bym poczekala na zestaw. Art daje Ci 70% szans na poronienie, a zestaw 98%. Po co faszerowac sie art skoro z zestawem za pierwszym razem sie uda. Ja bralam dwa miesiace temu tabletki z wow. Bylo niemalze bez bolu, zadnych komplikacji, krwawilam tylko tydzien..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W piątek przeprowadziłam zabieg, wszystko poszło sprawnie i szybko. Ale dziś męczą mnie silne bóle, słabsze od piątkowych, ale męczące. Mam ogólnie bolesne miesiączki, ale nie wiem czy po poronieniu to jest normalne? Temperatury nie mam podwyższonej, ciśnienie też w normie. Są skurcze, później są skrzepy, tylko to tak bardzo boli...

----------


## sloneczko

> 100% da Ci wylacznie zabieg. Aborcja medyczna nie jest tak skuteczna. Ja bym poczekala na zestaw. Art daje Ci 70% szans na poronienie, a zestaw 98%. Po co faszerowac sie art skoro z zestawem za pierwszym razem sie uda. Ja bralam dwa miesiace temu tabletki z wow. Bylo niemalze bez bolu, zadnych komplikacji, krwawilam tylko tydzien..


ja potrzebuje koniecznie pomocy  :Frown:  dziewczyny która ma odsprzedać zestaw poronny

----------


## sloneczko

w którym tygodniu udało się z zestawem z wow ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja potrzebuje koniecznie pomocy  dziewczyny która ma odsprzedać zestaw poronny


Pewnosc, ze dostajesz prawdziwy zestaw bedziesz miala kiedy zamowisz go z wow. Ja odkupilam niby od dziewczyny poznanej na forum i odebralam osobiscie, a wczesniej widzialam zdjecia i potwierdzenie przelewu, ale i tak balam sie, ze mnie oszuka i sie strasznie stresowalam. Bedziesz pewna i spokojniejsza jesli zamowisz z wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w którym tygodniu udało się z zestawem z wow ?


Ja bylam w 6 tc, ale na ich stronie czytalam, ze do 12 albo 14 mozna dokonac aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dajcie się naciągnąć tabletkipomoc@hushmail.com to oszuści trzepiacy kasę na naiwnych strata pieniędzy!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W piątek przeprowadziłam zabieg, wszystko poszło sprawnie i szybko. Ale dziś męczą mnie silne bóle, słabsze od piątkowych, ale męczące. Mam ogólnie bolesne miesiączki, ale nie wiem czy po poronieniu to jest normalne? Temperatury nie mam podwyższonej, ciśnienie też w normie. Są skurcze, później są skrzepy, tylko to tak bardzo boli...


Ja robiłam w czwartek o 20 i dziś z rana też mnie brzuch bolał, krwawie do tej pory. Do ginekolog jak na złe ma wolne i dopiero za miesiąc . Więc jutro będe do niej dzwoniła to może mnie przyjmie . Nadal masz te skurcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bylam w 6 tc, ale na ich stronie czytalam, ze do 12 albo 14 mozna dokonac aborcji.


z tym zae ja juz usuwałam raz i niestety pecherzyk ciążowy nadal jest w macicy podkrwawiam niestety ale beta hcg rośnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnosc, ze dostajesz prawdziwy zestaw bedziesz miala kiedy zamowisz go z wow. Ja odkupilam niby od dziewczyny poznanej na forum i odebralam osobiscie, a wczesniej widzialam zdjecia i potwierdzenie przelewu, ale i tak balam sie, ze mnie oszuka i sie strasznie stresowalam. Bedziesz pewna i spokojniejsza jesli zamowisz z wow.


czy ten wow to ta strona women cos tam pisałam z nimi maila i chca jakaś darowizme wiec sie obawiam ze znowu skucha wpłace kase i dupa czy któras moze orientuje sie ile kosztuje zabieg u lekarz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ten wow to ta strona women cos tam pisałam z nimi maila i chca jakaś darowizme wiec sie obawiam ze znowu skucha wpłace kase i dupa czy któras moze orientuje sie ile kosztuje zabieg u lekarz ?


nie zamawiajcie tabletek z ogłoszenia24 tego portalu gdzie kosztuja 250 zł ja bynajmniej zostałam tam oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z tym zae ja juz usuwałam raz i niestety pecherzyk ciążowy nadal jest w macicy podkrwawiam niestety ale beta hcg rośnie


A co zazywalas dokonujac aborcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ten wow to ta strona women cos tam pisałam z nimi maila i chca jakaś darowizme wiec sie obawiam ze znowu skucha wpłace kase i dupa czy któras moze orientuje sie ile kosztuje zabieg u lekarz ?


Dziewczyno! jaka skucha ? Womenonweb i womenhelp to są poważne, międzynarodowe organizacje pomagające kobietom w niechcianej ciąży....jak można pisać takie bzdury nie wiedząc w ogóle o czym się pisze i porównywać womenki do pseudohandlarzy na tym forum sprzedających migi i trany?  Wejdź na maszwybor net i przekonaj się ilu kobietom pomógł zestaw od WoW i WhW...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ten wow to ta strona women cos tam pisałam z nimi maila i chca jakaś darowizme wiec sie obawiam ze znowu skucha wpłace kase i dupa czy któras moze orientuje sie ile kosztuje zabieg u lekarz ?


Tak, to women on web. Darowizna wynosi 70€ i ta organizacja jest zaufanym zrodlem zdobywania tabletek poronnych. Nie musisz sie obawiac, ze zostaniesz oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze jakby ktos mógł podac mi dokładny numer konta do wow aby przekazać darowizne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno! jaka skucha ? Womenonweb i womenhelp to są poważne, międzynarodowe organizacje pomagające kobietom w niechcianej ciąży....jak można pisać takie bzdury nie wiedząc w ogóle o czym się pisze i porównywać womenki do pseudohandlarzy na tym forum sprzedających migi i trany?  Wejdź na maszwybor net i przekonaj się ilu kobietom pomógł zestaw od WoW i WhW...


chciałabym własnie zamówic tabletki od nich ale potrzebuje poprostu zwykłego numeru konta bo tam jest tylko jakis dziwny wiec jesli masz pełne dane prosze o podanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chciałabym własnie zamówic tabletki od nich ale potrzebuje poprostu zwykłego numeru konta bo tam jest tylko jakis dziwny wiec jesli masz pełne dane prosze o podanie


Musisz tam odpowiedziec na ich pytania i wgl, numer konta moze sie roznic od naszych, bo dokonujesz przelewu miedzynarodowego w obcej walucie i na zagraniczne konto. Nejlepiej jak na wow spytasz o konto i dane, bo przeciez mogly sie zmienic. Mozesz tez poprosic o zmniejszenie daroeizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chciałabym własnie zamówic tabletki od nich ale potrzebuje poprostu zwykłego numeru konta bo tam jest tylko jakis dziwny wiec jesli masz pełne dane prosze o podanie



Numer konta dostajesz podczas konsultacji, ja go nie mam, bo jestem dwa lata po aborcji. On jest krótszy, bo to zagraniczny numer, jak masz jakieś wątpliwości, na maszwybor net są wzory przelewów, może tamte przykłady Ci pomogą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robiłam w czwartek o 20 i dziś z rana też mnie brzuch bolał, krwawie do tej pory. Do ginekolog jak na złe ma wolne i dopiero za miesiąc . Więc jutro będe do niej dzwoniła to może mnie przyjmie . Nadal masz te skurcze?


Wydaliłam trochę skrzepów i jest lepiej. Teraz tylko lekko pobolewa od czasu do czasu, ale po południu było ciężko, bardzo mnie bolało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak długo czekałyście na zestaw z WOW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak długo czekałyście na zestaw z WOW?


ja 8 dni, wypełniłam w niedzielę, a w kolejny poniedziałek już ją miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja 8 dni, wypełniłam w niedzielę, a w kolejny poniedziałek już ją miałam


czy wszystkie tak czekałyscie ,boje sie ze moge niezdarzyć to juz 6 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy wszystkie tak czekałyscie ,boje sie ze moge niezdarzyć to juz 6 tydzień


czyli masz co najmniej 6 tyg na wykonanie aborcji, czym się martwisz? zestaw zdąży przyjść pięć razy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja się boję że to do mnie nie dotrze mam jeszcze czas bo to dopiero 3 tydzień ale chce mieć to za sobą . Poza tym zamawiałam już jeden zestaw , okazał się oszukany na szczęście była opcja sprawdzenia zawartości otworzyłam i okazało
 się że to jakiś słoiczek , a miały być blistry. Dałam to Pan na poczcie do odesłania mam nadzieje że teraz poczta mi tego nie zatrzyma.......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja się boję że to do mnie nie dotrze mam jeszcze czas bo to dopiero 3 tydzień ale chce mieć to za sobą . Poza tym zamawiałam już jeden zestaw , okazał się oszukany na szczęście była opcja sprawdzenia zawartości otworzyłam i okazało
>  się że to jakiś słoiczek , a miały być blistry. Dałam to Pan na poczcie do odesłania mam nadzieje że teraz poczta mi tego nie zatrzyma.......


ale dlaczego miałoby nie dotrzeć ? nie słyszałam o przypadku żeby zestaw od Womenek nie dotarł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja się boję że to do mnie nie dotrze mam jeszcze czas bo to dopiero 3 tydzień ale chce mieć to za sobą . Poza tym zamawiałam już jeden zestaw , okazał się oszukany na szczęście była opcja sprawdzenia zawartości otworzyłam i okazało
>  się że to jakiś słoiczek , a miały być blistry. Dałam to Pan na poczcie do odesłania mam nadzieje że teraz poczta mi tego nie zatrzyma.......


zestaw oczywiście nie był z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam jeszcze czas bo to dopiero 3 tydzień ale chce mieć to za sobą .


ciążę liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki, wpisz w google kalkulator ciąży i sprawdź dokładnie ile masz tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli masz co najmniej 6 tyg na wykonanie aborcji, czym się martwisz? zestaw zdąży przyjść pięć razy


a czy zestaw który przysyła wow bierze sie doustnie czy dopochwowo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy zestaw który przysyła wow bierze sie doustnie czy dopochwowo ?


mifepriston się połyka, a misoprostol bierze się pod język, lub między dziąsło a policzek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania za 200 zl. Szybka wysylka. belka.konik@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może dziś będzie lepiej a kiedy idziesz do ginekolog? Ze mnie tez jeszcze leci .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania za 200 zl. Szybka wysylka. belka.konik@o2.pl


czy jest to zestaw orginalny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny wzięłam właśnie duga dawkę artro pod język, tabletki się rozpuściły i po ok. 35 min połknęłam. Niestety 10 min. później zwymiotowałam. Co teraz, brać jeszcze raz czy odczekać te 3 godz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny wzięłam właśnie duga dawkę artro pod język, tabletki się rozpuściły i po ok. 35 min połknęłam. Niestety 10 min. później zwymiotowałam. Co teraz, brać jeszcze raz czy odczekać te 3 godz?


nie ma potrzeby brać teraz ponownie, ważny był ten czas kiedy lek wchłaniał się przez śluzowkę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a kiedy zrobić usg? Bo czytałam że najlepiej po 10 dniach najlepiej? I trzeba do ginekolog czy samo usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a kiedy zrobić usg? Bo czytałam że najlepiej po 10 dniach najlepiej? I trzeba do ginekolog czy samo usg?


po arthrotecu jak najszybciej, żeby potwierdzić że się udało, po zestawie od Womenek możesz iść po 10 dniach. I musi być to USG transwaginalne, więc wykonywane przez ginekologa, a nie USG jamy brzusznej u radiologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam od nowa26, wszystko wydaje się być ok, tabletki są w blistrach. Dziś je wezmę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam cale opakowanie ,moge odsprzedac 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja się boję że to do mnie nie dotrze mam jeszcze czas bo to dopiero 3 tydzień ale chce mieć to za sobą . Poza tym zamawiałam już jeden zestaw , okazał się oszukany na szczęście była opcja sprawdzenia zawartości otworzyłam i okazało
>  się że to jakiś słoiczek , a miały być blistry. Dałam to Pan na poczcie do odesłania mam nadzieje że teraz poczta mi tego nie zatrzyma.......


Skoro juz raz zostalas oszukana to tym bardziej powinnas zamowic zestaw z wow. Jest duzo skuteczniejszy niz art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zmagam się z tym problemem od dwoch tygodni( jestem obecnie w 5 tyg  6 dniu) za pierwszym razem zostalam oszukana, tabletki byly w opakowaniu foliowym  a ja glupia nie sprawdzilam przesylki. Zamowilam druga paczka za 426 zl wszystko wygladalo ok  srodku bylo 12 tabletek cytotecu i tabletka RU ale juz wiem ze pewnie byla falszywa. Przyjelam Cytotec w pt objawy to biegunka ogromne dreszcze i troche krwi a potem tylko plamienie przez sob i niedziele. W poniedzialek poszlam do ginekologa, ktory nie byl w stanie stwierdzic czy jestem w ciazy czy nie bo nie widzial pecherzyka, zrobilam odrazu bete, ktora wyniosla 1480. Natomoast dzisiaj rano dostalam krwawienia, krwawie jak podczas normalnego okresu, wylecial ze mnie dziwny kawalek, ktory wygladal jak watrobka i mial przezroczyste/zolte blonki. Pytanie czy poronienie sie moglo opoznic i nastapilo teraz? Jak tak to czy jesli wykonam jutro bete to juz pokaze jakis spadek od poniedzialku? Nie wiem czy zamawiac od razu zestaw z WOW czy czekac na te wynii bety. Postarzałam się juz 5 lat przez ta ciaze, jestem w takim stresie, a nie moge o tym z nikim nawet porozmawiac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w trakcie, wzięłam 2 dawkę i po 5 minutach ją zwymiotowałam. Co mam teraz zrobić? Mam tylko 4 tabletki jeszcze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ciążę liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki, wpisz w google kalkulator ciąży i sprawdź dokładnie ile masz tygodni


to wcale nie prawda bo moja ciąża zaczęła się bez miesiączki. ostatnią miałam 17.05 a do niechcianej sytuacji doszło 1.06 gdy zabezpieczenie pękło i nawet sie nie zorientował dgdy kupilam test 5.06 ciąży jeszcze nie wykrył lecz teraz w poniedzialek zrobilam bo okres mi sie spoznial i jestm wiec tez szukam pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje tabletek ale za rozsądną cenę nie mogę ich nigdzie dostać nie ma nawet w hurtowni wiec zamowienie nie wchodzi w gre prosze pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, zmagam się z tym problemem od dwoch tygodni( jestem obecnie w 5 tyg  6 dniu) za pierwszym razem zostalam oszukana, tabletki byly w opakowaniu foliowym  a ja glupia nie sprawdzilam przesylki. Zamowilam druga paczka za 426 zl wszystko wygladalo ok  srodku bylo 12 tabletek cytotecu i tabletka RU ale juz wiem ze pewnie byla falszywa. Przyjelam Cytotec w pt objawy to biegunka ogromne dreszcze i troche krwi a potem tylko plamienie przez sob i niedziele. W poniedzialek poszlam do ginekologa, ktory nie byl w stanie stwierdzic czy jestem w ciazy czy nie bo nie widzial pecherzyka, zrobilam odrazu bete, ktora wyniosla 1480. Natomoast dzisiaj rano dostalam krwawienia, krwawie jak podczas normalnego okresu, wylecial ze mnie dziwny kawalek, ktory wygladal jak watrobka i mial przezroczyste/zolte blonki. Pytanie czy poronienie sie moglo opoznic i nastapilo teraz? Jak tak to czy jesli wykonam jutro bete to juz pokaze jakis spadek od poniedzialku? Nie wiem czy zamawiac od razu zestaw z WOW czy czekac na te wynii bety. Postarzałam się juz 5 lat przez ta ciaze, jestem w takim stresie, a nie moge o tym z nikim nawet porozmawiac


miałam tak samo z tym ze zrobiłam usg a pecherzyk ciażowy był widoczny wczoraj przyjełam ponownie z tym arthrotec dopochwowo z tym ze nie wiem czy nie był to zestaw oszukan bo jakies krwawienie dostałam dopiero dzisiaj niespełna dobe po przyjeciu tabletek czy to mozliwe miała tak któras i napewno było poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale dlaczego miałoby nie dotrzeć ? nie słyszałam o przypadku żeby zestaw od Womenek nie dotarł


boję sie że służba celna mi to zatrzyma .... 
Zamówiłam dziś zestaw ale jestem przerażona jesli on nie dotrze to nie wiem co zrobię .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  mi udało się tylko po dwóch dawkach x4 tabl.art*** ,jednak mam dość słaby organizm. tabletki zażyłam dokładnie 30,05 myślałam, że umrę,krwawienie miałam od razu po pierwszej dawce trwało 9 dni..było ciężko ale już mam to za sobą, dziś byłam na usg wszystko się samo oczyściło obeszło się bez łyżeczkowania.Zostało mi 12 tabletek zwykłego atr***, jeżeli któraś z Was potrzebuje to chętnie odsprzedam, sama wiem jak trudno go zdobyć...kombinacja ze zdobyciem recepty,braki w aptekach, czekanie na zamówienie...ehh.mam do wglądu paragon z apteki z datą zakupu, dałam za niego prawie 45 zł, ale sprzedam niestety za więcej, bo wydałam kupę kasy na prywatne wizyty u ortopedy pod pretekstem wypisania recepty. Jeśli ktoraś z Was jest zainteresowana piszcie tutaj albo na maila sto_krotka89@o2.pl dogadałybyśmy się jeżeli chodzi o cenę.


byłabym zainteresowana tabletkami i za ile odpisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Pisałam kilka dni temu, że zostały mi tabletki. Kilka dziewczyn napisało maila, że potrzebują, pytały jak to wyglądało u mnie itp. po czym żadnej odpowiedzi. Mam 80 tabletek i chciałabym się ich pozbyć żeby chociaż trochę kasy mi się zwróciło. Jak ktoś jest zainteresowany podaję maila niemcy-kasia@wp.pl. W piątek wyjeżdżam na wakacje więc kontaktować można się ze mną tylko do piątku.


napisała mila prosze o szybka odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zamawianie tabletek z wow jest bezpieczne? To pewne źródło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was zamawiał tabletki od tego Pana tel 792.952,665? Dajcie znać proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 12szt tabletek- płatne przy odbiorze za sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcie  kontakt aliszya1989@gmail.com


jestem zainteresowana mozna jakis kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zainteresowana mozna jakis kontakt


dziewczyny chetnie odkupie zestaw wow lub arthrotec byle skuteczny ,jestem naprawde w stresie ,nie mam kasy na zabieg a kasa na tabletki tez sie konczy ,kurcze cały czas krwawie a skrzepy zadne nie wylatuja a wiem ze chyba raczej powinno sie to wydalic z organizmu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny odsprzedam arth*** z apteki za symboliczną opłatą.


czy to nadal aktualne potrzebuje i za ile ewelina8807311@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chcialabym zdjecia arth potrzebuje pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to wcale nie prawda bo moja ciąża zaczęła się bez miesiączki. ostatnią miałam 17.05 a do niechcianej sytuacji doszło 1.06 gdy zabezpieczenie pękło i nawet sie nie zorientował dgdy kupilam test 5.06 ciąży jeszcze nie wykrył lecz teraz w poniedzialek zrobilam bo okres mi sie spoznial i jestm wiec tez szukam pomocy


A gdzie ja napisałam że ciąża zaczyna się od miesiączki ? ciąża zaczyna się w momencie zagnieżdzenia zarodka, ale ponieważ nie jesteśmy w stanie ustalić kiedy do tego dochodzi, obliczamy ciążę wg ostatniej miesiączki. Jesteś więc w 6 tc ciąży  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chcialabym zdjecia arth potrzebuje pilne


a nie umiesz wpisać w google "Arthrotec" i wcisnąć "grafika" ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy która z was dokonywała płatności kartą, na wow ? ja własnie to zrobiłam i moja karta nie jest obciążona , dzwoniłam na infolinie i tam nic nie wiadć nie wiem co jest grane .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy która z was dokonywała płatności kartą, na wow ? ja własnie to zrobiłam i moja karta nie jest obciążona , dzwoniłam na infolinie i tam nic nie wiadć nie wiem co jest grane .....


myślę że powinnaś poczekać do jutra, jeśli płatność nie zejdzie to pisać do Womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myślę że powinnaś poczekać do jutra, jeśli płatność nie zejdzie to pisać do Womenek


Dzięki tak zrobię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z Was zamawiała  od  501 011 544?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ponad tydzień temu napisałam, że mam tabletki. Od tego czasu piszą do mnie dziewczyny, pytają jak to wygląda itp. Jak podaję mój numer konta i dane to kontakt się urywa. Chciałam pomóc ale jak widać nie ma to sensu. Także niemcy-kasia@wp.pl proszę już nie pisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos zamawial przez oglaszam24.pl od pana twojaapteka@safe-mail.net bo nie wiem czy zaufany a boje sie wtopic i stracic a i tak nic z tego nie bede miala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Ponad tydzień temu napisałam, że mam tabletki. Od tego czasu piszą do mnie dziewczyny, pytają jak to wygląda itp. Jak podaję mój numer konta i dane to kontakt się urywa. Chciałam pomóc ale jak widać nie ma to sensu. Także niemcy-kasia@wp.pl proszę już nie pisać.


Hej,

wiem że prosiłaś żeby nie pisać ale ja mega pilnie potrzebuję oryginalnych tabletek . Napisałam maila do Ciebie ( jesli nadal je masz ) odp mi tylko czy to zestaw z Mifepristone i Misoprostolu ile chcesz i czy mozesz myslac za pobraniem , lub czy wchodzi w grę odbiór osobisty.

pozdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos zamawial przez oglaszam24.pl od pana twojaapteka@safe-mail.net bo nie wiem czy zaufany a boje sie wtopic i stracic a i tak nic z tego nie bede miala


Absolutnie odradzam. Na tamtym portalu sami oszuśći

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos zamawial przez oglaszam24.pl od pana twojaapteka@safe-mail.net bo nie wiem czy zaufany a boje sie wtopic i stracic a i tak nic z tego nie bede miala


ja zamawiałam z ogłoszenia 24 i powiem ci ze niewiem czy od tego pana ale przysłane miałam tabletki w foliowej torebce pokruszowe wiec jak masz mozliwość to poszukaj tam gdzie przysle ci ktos w opakowaniu bo nawet niewiadomo co sie przyjmuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> absolutnie odradzam. Na tamtym portalu sami oszuśći


własnie ja chyba tez si nadziałam na takich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dajcie do siebie namiary mailowe lub tel. Pomogę. Warszawa. Weronika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

501 011 544 a ten numer coś Wam mówi ? jest z ogłoszeń 24 zastanawiam się czy ktoś miał z nim coś do czynienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dajcie do siebie namiary mailowe lub tel. Pomogę. Warszawa. Weronika


mój mail
beata.malami@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mój mail
> beata.malami@o2.pl


czy któras z was wie po ilu nieudanych próbach tzreba zbastowac i isc na zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któras z was wie po ilu nieudanych próbach tzreba zbastowac i isc na zabieg


a ile prób przewidujesz ? nie prościej zamówić zestaw i zrobić raz a porządnie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ile prób przewidujesz ? nie prościej zamówić zestaw i zrobić raz a porządnie ?


tyle ile sie da byle skutecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tyle ile sie da byle skutecznie


a jak myślisz, co Twoja wątroba i nerki powiedzą na taką ilość chemii ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec,więcej informacji na e-mail nowa26@intetia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po udalo sie tabletki zamowione pod 508426708 okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w polowie 10tyg wiec tam popros o pomoc dziekuje dziewczynie z forum za podanie nr pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ratujcie wczoraj wzięlam 12 tabletek ale oprócz dreszczy biegunki lekkiego krwawienia i troche skrzepów nic się nie dzieje co robic kupić znów tabletki... pomózcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny ratujcie wczoraj wzięlam 12 tabletek ale oprócz dreszczy biegunki lekkiego krwawienia i troche skrzepów nic się nie dzieje co robic kupić znów tabletki... pomózcie


Bralas pod język i trzymalas odpowiednio długo? Poczekaj jeszcze, nie bierz na pewno na razie znów tabletek, to może trochę zająć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralas pod język i trzymalas odpowiednio długo? Poczekaj jeszcze, nie bierz na pewno na razie znów tabletek, to może trochę zająć.


tak brałam pod język i trzymałam 30 minut...a teraz wogóle juz nie krwawie aby takie lekkie plamienie i boli mnie brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny ratujcie wczoraj wzięlam 12 tabletek ale oprócz dreszczy biegunki lekkiego krwawienia i troche skrzepów nic się nie dzieje co robic kupić znów tabletki... pomózcie


jeżeli wziełas doustnie wszystko tak może być ,ale poczekaj arthrotec działa z niewielkim opóźnieniem u mnie minęło dokładnie 24 godziny zanim cokolwiek zaczęło się ziać tz już byłam przerazona ze nic ale zadziałało ,wyleciało wszystko ,z tym ze brałam popocwowo ,paietajcie diewczyny ze oprócz skrzepów i krwawieia musicie wydalić również łożysko tore się utworzyło jest to najczęściej z godzinke po i musza temu towarzyszyć skurcze ,inaczej pewnie grozi łyzeczkowaniem nie wyleci wszystko naraz skrzep swoja droga a później swoja droga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak brałam pod język i trzymałam 30 minut...a teraz wogóle juz nie krwawie aby takie lekkie plamienie i boli mnie brzuch


i traz odczekaj chwilke ,dzień dwa jeżeli nic się nie będzie działo ,to powtórz kuracje ,naprawę , ja miałam tak samo po zestawe ,wzięłam w niedziele trzy dawki tak jak kaza wedł€gg schematu , po trzeciej dawce dostałam lekkiego krwawieniai delikatnych skurczów ,plamienie ustawało malutenki skrzepik na podpasce i towszystko ,po dwóch dniach zrobiłam usg dopochwowe i niestety okazało się ze pecerzyk pozostał w macicy ,beta hcg rosło po 48 godzinch było wzyzsze i panika , co robic ? powtórka niestety ,z tym ze tym razem wzięłam dopochwowo arthrotec , według schematu tak jak kazali i dzisiaj już jest po wszystkim ,pamiętaj to musi być naprawdę porządny skrzep i skurzce macicy , tzn w dole brzucha ,ale trzeba odczekać ,u mnie po wzięciu ostatniej dawki minęło 24

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;101021]i traz odczekaj chwilke ,dzień dwa jeżeli nic się nie będzie działo ,to powtórz kuracje ,naprawę , ja miałam tak samo po zestawe ,wzięłam w niedziele trzy dawki tak jak kaza wedł€gg schematu , po trzeciej dawce dostałam lekkiego krwawieniai delikatnych skurczów ,plamienie ustawało malutenki skrzepik na podpasce i towszystko ,po dwóch dniach zrobiłam usg dopochwowe i niestety okazało się ze pecerzyk pozostał w macicy ,beta hcg rosło po 48 godzinch było wzyzsze i panika , co robic ? powtórka niestety ,z tym ze tym razem wzięłam dopochwowo arthrotec , według schematu tak jak kazali i dzisiaj już jest po wszystkim ,pamiętaj to musi być naprawdę porządny skrzep i skurzce macicy , tzn w dole brzucha ,ale trzeba odczekać ,u mnie po wzięciu ostatniej dawki minęło 24[/QUOTE 
Dobrze to zaczekam w takim razie ale strasznie sie boje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 

Proszę o pomoc, jestem w 6 tygodniu ciąży chciałabym sie dowiedzieć jak można uzyskać w aptece bez recepty Arthotec ?? I w jaki sposób zażyć aby zadziałał skutecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;101030]


> i traz odczekaj chwilke ,dzień dwa jeżeli nic się nie będzie działo ,to powtórz kuracje ,naprawę , ja miałam tak samo po zestawe ,wzięłam w niedziele trzy dawki tak jak kaza wedł€gg schematu , po trzeciej dawce dostałam lekkiego krwawieniai delikatnych skurczów ,plamienie ustawało malutenki skrzepik na podpasce i towszystko ,po dwóch dniach zrobiłam usg dopochwowe i niestety okazało się ze pecerzyk pozostał w macicy ,beta hcg rosło po 48 godzinch było wzyzsze i panika , co robic ? powtórka niestety ,z tym ze tym razem wzięłam dopochwowo arthrotec , według schematu tak jak kazali i dzisiaj już jest po wszystkim ,pamiętaj to musi być naprawdę porządny skrzep i skurzce macicy , tzn w dole brzucha ,ale trzeba odczekać ,u mnie po wzięciu ostatniej dawki minęło 24[/QUOTE 
> Dobrze to zaczekam w takim razie ale strasznie sie boje...


porostu jak nic się nie będzie działo weź sobie drugi raz tylko dopochwowo ,pamiętaj ,i odczekaj ,ja tez panicznie się bałam ze się nie uda ,a dzisij już jest po wszystkim ,to był już 6 tc wiec długo powiem ci ,wyczekiwałam skurczów krwawienia skrzepów i niesamowitego krwawienia ,owszem krwawienie duże było tuz przed samtm wydaeniem skrzepu ,skurze dosyć małe przeszłypo jednej tablete parcetamolu , ale naprawdę nie bój się samego poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> 
> Proszę o pomoc, jestem w 6 tygodniu ciąży chciałabym sie dowiedzieć jak można uzyskać w aptece bez recepty Arthotec ?? I w jaki sposób zażyć aby zadziałał skutecznie.


w zadnej aptece nie uzyskasz tego bez recepty ,niestety ,pozostaje czarny rynek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;101037]


> porostu jak nic się nie będzie działo weź sobie drugi raz tylko dopochwowo ,pamiętaj ,i odczekaj ,ja tez panicznie się bałam ze się nie uda ,a dzisij już jest po wszystkim ,to był już 6 tc wiec długo powiem ci ,wyczekiwałam skurczów krwawienia skrzepów i niesamowitego krwawienia ,owszem krwawienie duże było tuz przed samtm wydaeniem skrzepu ,skurze dosyć małe przeszłypo jednej tablete parcetamolu , ale naprawdę nie bój się samego poronienia




Umowilam sie na jutro do lekarza wiec zobaczymy co sie dzieje tak naprwde a ja juz prawie 8tydzien wiec zbyt duzo czasu nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam jedno opakowanie ,nigdy nie otwierane waznosc do 2017,moge odsprzedac 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Beta w poniedzialek wynosila 1468 a dzisiaj 582, czyli to oznacza ze ciazy juz nie ma?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupilam tabl. w aptece wziełam w sumie 20 sztuk doustnie 5*4 szt nie zadziałało. Minło ponad 24h i nadal nic było jedynie male krwawienie bez skurczy ..... nie udalo sie nie wiem co 
dalej rb w aptece juz tabl nie dostane , jestem w 4 tyg i 5 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja kupilam tabl. w aptece wziełam w sumie 20 sztuk doustnie 5*4 szt nie zadziałało. Minło ponad 24h i nadal nic było jedynie male krwawienie bez skurczy ..... nie udalo sie nie wiem co 
> dalej rb w aptece juz tabl nie dostane , jestem w 4 tyg i 5 dni


Ja dostalam mocnego krwawienia po 4 dniach. Pierw bylo plamienie a zaczelo sie wlasnie dopiero pozniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dostalam mocnego krwawienia po 4 dniach. Pierw bylo plamienie a zaczelo sie wlasnie dopiero pozniej


to radzisz poczekac?? Zobaczymy co bedzie najgozej ze jak nie posci trzeba bedzie zamawiac tabl przez internet a ztym jest róznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to radzisz poczekac?? Zobaczymy co bedzie najgozej ze jak nie posci trzeba bedzie zamawiac tabl przez internet a ztym jest róznie


Zamow lepiej przez Wow, ja zamowilam od faceta z oglaszamy24 i niby pomoglo ale wiem ze ta jego Ru byla falszywa, i tak nie powinnas brac tych tabletek tak czesto wiec poczekaj kilka dni a jak nie pomoze to ponow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamow lepiej przez Wow, ja zamowilam od faceta z oglaszamy24 i niby pomoglo ale wiem ze ta jego Ru byla falszywa, i tak nie powinnas brac tych tabletek tak czesto wiec poczekaj kilka dni a jak nie pomoze to ponow.


wiem ze w Polsce Ru jest prawie niemozliwe do zdobycia .. z wow chcialam zamowic ale mnie nie stac ...dla mnie juz cięzko bylo zdobyc 50 zl na tabl z apteki samam mysl ze bede musiala zalatwic z 200 zl na tabl z internetu juz graniczy z cudem ale co zrb.... zobaczym poczekam jeszcze i postaram sie zdobyc tabl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem ze w Polsce Ru jest prawie niemozliwe do zdobycia .. z wow chcialam zamowic ale mnie nie stac ...dla mnie juz cięzko bylo zdobyc 50 zl na tabl z apteki samam mysl ze bede musiala zalatwic z 200 zl na tabl z internetu juz graniczy z cudem ale co zrb.... zobaczym poczekam jeszcze i postaram sie zdobyc tabl


Jak nie zalatwisz recepty albo na lewo w aptece to pisz to wow o obnizenie dotacji, mi obnizono do 45 euro czyli mniej niz dla oszustow z polskiego internetu, ale nie skorzystalam bo dostalam krwawienia po tamtych uprzednich tabletkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem ze w Polsce Ru jest prawie niemozliwe do zdobycia .. z wow chcialam zamowic ale mnie nie stac ...dla mnie juz cięzko bylo zdobyc 50 zl na tabl z apteki samam mysl ze bede musiala zalatwic z 200 zl na tabl z internetu juz graniczy z cudem ale co zrb.... zobaczym poczekam jeszcze i postaram sie zdobyc tabl


masz jeszcze chwilke wiec poczekaj ,naprawde ja tez czekałam zanim dostałam krwawienia

----------


## dominika232

hej potrzebuje tego zestawu tabletek tylko mała prośba jak ktoś ma ten zestaw to niech go przetrzyma do 14.07.2015 wtedy mój chłopak będzie miał wypłatę za staż to zapłacę. Proszę o dobre środki, jak co to piszcie na email mojego chłopaka olszomir@interia.pl Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to radzisz poczekac?? Zobaczymy co bedzie najgozej ze jak nie posci trzeba bedzie zamawiac tabl przez internet a ztym jest róznie


tak róznie bywa z tymi z ogłoszenia 24 ,ale np tutaj na forum ktos napewno bedzie miał artrotec spróbuj najpierw tak a pozniej jak nie zadziała pomyslisz o wow czy innej postaci kupna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny , czy 3-ci tydzien to nie za wczesnie na wzięcie  tabletek , mam artro i boję się że nie zadziała  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny , czy 3-ci tydzien to nie za wczesnie na wzięcie  tabletek , mam artro i boję się że nie zadziała


bedzie łagodnij ,mniej to odczujesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bedzie łagodnij ,mniej to odczujesz


czyli zadziale? dzwoniłam ostatnio do kogos z ogłoszeń 24 i powiedzieli mi ze to za wczesnie , dlatego zaczełam sie stresowac ze nie zadziała .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli zadziale? dzwoniłam ostatnio do kogos z ogłoszeń 24 i powiedzieli mi ze to za wczesnie , dlatego zaczełam sie stresowac ze nie zadziała .


tzn powiem ci tak ,w tej chwili jak wiadomo jest to tylko pecherzyk ciażowy ,który jeszcze nie jest zarodkiem , tak ,w momencie kiedy bedzie to juz zarodek bedzie miał juz łozysko które bedzie przyklejone do macicy , a wtedy moze podziałac to tak ze skrcze spowoduja np tylko odklejenie sie łozyska i krwawienie ,i co wtedy , ? zadziałaj teraz , pozniej beda silniejsze skurcze

----------


## kamiska

okres spoznial sie 3 dni, dostalam delikatnego plamienia , mam obolale piersi , zwiekszony apetyt , moze to byc najpozniej 4 tydz . co robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tzn powiem ci tak ,w tej chwili jak wiadomo jest to tylko pecherzyk ciażowy ,który jeszcze nie jest zarodkiem , tak ,w momencie kiedy bedzie to juz zarodek bedzie miał juz łozysko które bedzie przyklejone do macicy , a wtedy moze podziałac to tak ze skrcze spowoduja np tylko odklejenie sie łozyska i krwawienie ,i co wtedy , ? zadziałaj teraz , pozniej beda silniejsze skurcze


jezeli ciaża dobrze umiejscowi sie w macicy a ty nie bedziesz miała predyspozycji do tego zeby poronic to moze yc tak ze tylko uszkodzisz płód i wtedy to juz ryzyko wszystkiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> okres spoznial sie 3 dni, dostalam delikatnego plamienia , mam obolale piersi , zwiekszony apetyt , moze to byc najpozniej 4 tydz . co robic


a test robiłaś ?

----------


## kamiska

zrobie jutro , najlepiej chyba robic rano.najchetniej umowilabym sie z jakims pomocnym lekarzem ktory dpilnuje ze wszystko bedzie dobrze. jestem z lodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrobie jutro , najlepiej chyba robic rano.najchetniej umowilabym sie z jakims pomocnym lekarzem ktory dpilnuje ze wszystko bedzie dobrze. jestem z lodzi


Też jestem z Łodzi i mam ten sam problem..

----------


## kamiska

> Też jestem z Łodzi i mam ten sam problem..



a masz namiar na jakiegokolwiek lekarza ? czy tez kompletnie nic ? najlepiej chyba dostac sie do jakiegos lekarza pomocnego ktory przepisze tabletki i w razie czego bedzie w kontakcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrobie jutro , najlepiej chyba robic rano.najchetniej umowilabym sie z jakims pomocnym lekarzem ktory dpilnuje ze wszystko bedzie dobrze. jestem z lodzi


ale lekarz moja droga nie zawsze bedzie ci chcia l pomoc ,on co najwyzej po cichu moze ci zaproponowac skrobanke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a masz namiar na jakiegokolwiek lekarza ? czy tez kompletnie nic ? najlepiej chyba dostac sie do jakiegos lekarza pomocnego ktory przepisze tabletki i w razie czego bedzie w kontakcie


Byłam u 2, generalnie bezszans na zalatwienie art, ja zamowilam zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam u 2, generalnie bezszans na zalatwienie art, ja zamowilam zestaw z wow


tez mi sie tak wydaje ze lekarze nie wypisza ci tego

----------


## kamiska

> Byłam u 2, generalnie bezszans na zalatwienie art, ja zamowilam zestaw z wow



i co zadzialalo ? ile zaplacilas ?nie balas sie jakis powiklan ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

60 euro, ale przynajmniej mam pewne zrodlo i wiem ze poskutkuje

----------


## kamiska

> 60 euro, ale przynajmniej mam pewne zrodlo i wiem ze poskutkuje


i kiedy planujesz wykonanie ? daj znac jak poszlo i czy w ogole przyszly tabsy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany313

witam , rowniez jestem z Lodzi . potrzebuje namiar na kogos kto sprzeda mi arthrotec wlasnie w tym miescie 
piszcie na mail : kami30stm@onet.eu

----------


## kamiska

]okres powienien byc 20.06 , 23.06 dostałam plamienia , myslalam ze to okres ale sie pomylilam, dzis juz tylko mam delikatne plamenia . test zrobilam dzis - wyszedl pozytywny . oczywiscie chce sie pozbyc problemu . ratujcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KAMIŚKA JEŚLI  JESTEŚ Z WARSZAWY POMOGĘ> mam z recepty. ZOSTAW DO SIEBIE MAILA. ODEZWĘ SIĘ
Weronika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej nie kamiśka, ale ja jestem z Wawy i potrzebuje pomocy adres kociagwiazdka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zeszły piątek poronilam po arth, idę na wizytę do gin za kilka dni, będę miała USG. Wiem, że na pewno wydaliłam zarodek, teraz martwię się czy jestem "czysta"... nie wiem jak rozmawiać z lekarzem, co powiedzieć... minął już prawie tydzień od tego wydarzenia, do dziś mam mniejsze lub większe bóle, jak podczas miesiączki i wydalam skrzepy, krwawię przy tym mniej niż podczas okresu. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze sobie macica poradzi i nie będę musiała mieć łyżeczkowania, bo wtedy rodzina o wszystkim się dowie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zeszły piątek poronilam po arth, idę na wizytę do gin za kilka dni, będę miała USG. Wiem, że na pewno wydaliłam zarodek, teraz martwię się czy jestem "czysta"... nie wiem jak rozmawiać z lekarzem, co powiedzieć... minął już prawie tydzień od tego wydarzenia, do dziś mam mniejsze lub większe bóle, jak podczas miesiączki i wydalam skrzepy, krwawię przy tym mniej niż podczas okresu. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze sobie macica poradzi i nie będę musiała mieć łyżeczkowania, bo wtedy rodzina o wszystkim się dowie...


właśnie pamietaj ze musisz wydalic wszystko ,łożysko powinno wydalićsie z godz lub dwie po samym zarodku to jest po skrzepie ktory wyleciał w razie czego poprostu powiedz ze poroniłas samoistnie ,który to tydzien ciazy był , jezeli koło trzeciego to spokojnie lekarze nawet jeszcze nie sa w stanie wykryc czy ciaza jest tylko własnie dzieki usg , ale pamietaj poprostu powiedz ze chciałas poczekac ,bo wiadomo ze ciaze poraniaja sie samoistnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy jesli spróbuję cytocet i nie zadziała , mogę spróbować raz jeszcze z zestawem z WOW ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zeszły piątek poronilam po arth, idę na wizytę do gin za kilka dni, będę miała USG. Wiem, że na pewno wydaliłam zarodek, teraz martwię się czy jestem "czysta"... nie wiem jak rozmawiać z lekarzem, co powiedzieć... minął już prawie tydzień od tego wydarzenia, do dziś mam mniejsze lub większe bóle, jak podczas miesiączki i wydalam skrzepy, krwawię przy tym mniej niż podczas okresu. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze sobie macica poradzi i nie będę musiała mieć łyżeczkowania, bo wtedy rodzina o wszystkim się dowie...


Hej . Pisałyśmy wcześniej , ja brałam tabletki w czwartek wieczorem. Byłam już u ginekolog . Mam niestety skierowanie do szpitala ponieważ dużo sie wykrwawiłam do tego nie wszystko sie oczyściło ale poroniłam i niewiadomo czy łyżeczkowania nie będe miała. Mam cicha nadzieję że obejdzie się bez zabiegu bo mam dwójkę dzieci a mąż długo wolnego nie będzie mógł mieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej . Pisałyśmy wcześniej , ja brałam tabletki w czwartek wieczorem. Byłam już u ginekolog . Mam niestety skierowanie do szpitala ponieważ dużo sie wykrwawiłam do tego nie wszystko sie oczyściło ale poroniłam i niewiadomo czy łyżeczkowania nie będe miała. Mam cicha nadzieję że obejdzie się bez zabiegu bo mam dwójkę dzieci a mąż długo wolnego nie będzie mógł mieć.


hej , a w którym byłas tygodniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Wczoraj o 16 wzięłam Arthretec i tak 5X4 tabletki pod język. Po pierwszej dawce zaczęły się skurcze bolało w dole brzucha i zaczęła lecieć krew jak przy okresie zdarzały się małe skrzepy, po drugiej dawce wyleciał wąski i długi skrzep, po trzeciej dawce wyleciały mi 3 duże okrągłe  skrzepy . Już po tej dawce nie wyleciały żadne skrzepy a krwawienie jest delikatne. Dzisiaj jest słabe . Czy możliwe że wszystko poszło dobrze skoro wyleciało tyle skrzepów? Pytam bo na większości portalach piszą że krwawienie trwa jeszcze z tydzień ?? Proszę o odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej . Pisałyśmy wcześniej , ja brałam tabletki w czwartek wieczorem. Byłam już u ginekolog . Mam niestety skierowanie do szpitala ponieważ dużo sie wykrwawiłam do tego nie wszystko sie oczyściło ale poroniłam i niewiadomo czy łyżeczkowania nie będe miała. Mam cicha nadzieję że obejdzie się bez zabiegu bo mam dwójkę dzieci a mąż długo wolnego nie będzie mógł mieć.


O rany... ale nie wiadomo czy nie trzeba, nie rozumiem, w szpitalu Cię jeszcze przebadaja? Przykro mi, ale też ciesze się, że poszłas do lekarza, bo bez tego byś nie wiedziała. Wszystko będzie dobrze, zobaczysz.
Ja dziś mam tylko lekkie plamienie, ale przez ten tydzień krwawilam raz mniej, raz bardziej i wydaliłam bardzo dużo, wierzę, że nie będę musiała iść do szpitala... trzymam kciuki, żebyś doszła do siebie jak najszybciej, pisz jak sobie radzisz i daj znać jak będziesz w szpitalu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O rany... ale nie wiadomo czy nie trzeba, nie rozumiem, w szpitalu Cię jeszcze przebadaja? Przykro mi, ale też ciesze się, że poszłas do lekarza, bo bez tego byś nie wiedziała. Wszystko będzie dobrze, zobaczysz.
> Ja dziś mam tylko lekkie plamienie, ale przez ten tydzień krwawilam raz mniej, raz bardziej i wydaliłam bardzo dużo, wierzę, że nie będę musiała iść do szpitala... trzymam kciuki, żebyś doszła do siebie jak najszybciej, pisz jak sobie radzisz i daj znać jak będziesz w szpitalu.


Jestem już w szpitalu mam pobrana krew dokładnie bhcg i morfologie , od tego zależy czy będe miała zabieg . Dzis mniej krwawie, mam skrzepy tylko brzuch mnie boli . Obym długo nie leżała i trzymam za ciebie kciuki żeby z tobą było lepiej i żebyś do szpitala nie poszła . U mnie tylko mama i mąż wiedzą a reszta wie że mam bardzo obfite miesięczkowanie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec nowa26@interia. pl.Wysyłam poczta polska 24h za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, więcej informacji udziele na e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już w szpitalu mam pobrana krew dokładnie bhcg i morfologie , od tego zależy czy będe miała zabieg . Dzis mniej krwawie, mam skrzepy tylko brzuch mnie boli . Obym długo nie leżała i trzymam za ciebie kciuki żeby z tobą było lepiej i żebyś do szpitala nie poszła . U mnie tylko mama i mąż wiedzą a reszta wie że mam bardzo obfite miesięczkowanie .


Trzymaj się. Ja dziś juz nie krwawię... jak rozmawialas z ginekologiem? Byłaś prywatnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymaj się. Ja dziś juz nie krwawię... jak rozmawialas z ginekologiem? Byłaś prywatnie?


Ja chodzę prywatnie. Mam nieregularne miesiączki więc powiedziałam że spóżniał mi się okres i w czwartek dostałam okresu ale bardzo obfitego i bolesnego . Powiedziałam że bóle były podobne do skurczy. Do tego krwawienie miałam długo dlatego chciałam się upewnić że wszystko jest dobrze . A że twn moje pierwsze poronienie to mogłam nie wiedzieć jak to wygląda. Podczas badania boli mnie macica dlatego też dlatego jestem w szpitalu. Ja to już sama niewiem czy lepiej jak krwawie czy nie . Bo wiem że jakieś tam pozostałości po ciąży mam ale dziś mało krwawie . Wynik bHCG już mam a drugi raz dopiero w niedziele . I dopiero po tym okaże się co dalej . Ale jak niemiała bym zabiegu tylko dali by mi coś na oczyszczenie to w niedziele będe musiała wyjść na żądanie bo mąż do pracy a maluchy niebędą mieli z kim zostać . Gorzej jak zabieg to już nic nie poradze i mama może wezmie wolne to wtedy z nimi posiedzi . Bo teraz to wolne ciężko dostać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pmozcie mi bo juz nie wiem co myslec.
to juz druga. dawka art i tylko malenkie krwawienie razem ze skrzepami malenkimi...
10tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć Wam, we wtorek wzięłam tabletki, wydaliłam i płód i łożysko, jestem pewna. Krwawiłam, ale nie przerażająco, teraz krwawię coraz mniej. Moje ogólne samopoczucie jest w porządku, nie miałam już gorączki następnego dnia, wydalana krew nie ma jakiegoś odstraszającego zapachu. Nie mam żadnych z opisywanych powikłań. Tylko boli mnie brzuch i nie wiem, czy jest to normalne następstwo poronienia, że kilka dni po zabiegu wciąż boli? To nie jest tak, że zginam się z bólu i muszę ciągle leżeć. Normalnie sobie chodzę po mieście i tak dalej, tylko co jakiś czas mam mocniejsze skurcze, że muszę się zatrzymać i odpocząć, usiąść. W środę mnie bolał, ale to oczywiste i nie jest to dla mnie dziwne, wczoraj bolał mnie mniej niż w środę, a dziś wydaje mi się, że boli mnie troszkę bardziej, chociaż sama już nie wiem, może mi się tylko zdaje. Czytałam sporo, jednak o tym nic nie piszą. Wiem, że nie będzie od razu dobrze, ale nie wiem czy się mam niepokoić czy nie. Może mi któraś z Was pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po udanym zabiegu srodkami od 508426708 wszystko wydalilam krwawienie utrzymywalo sie przez 3 dni ale juz wszystko wrocilo do normy 508426708 pewne sprawdzone srodki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć Wam, we wtorek wzięłam tabletki, wydaliłam i płód i łożysko, jestem pewna. Krwawiłam, ale nie przerażająco, teraz krwawię coraz mniej. Moje ogólne samopoczucie jest w porządku, nie miałam już gorączki następnego dnia, wydalana krew nie ma jakiegoś odstraszającego zapachu. Nie mam żadnych z opisywanych powikłań. Tylko boli mnie brzuch i nie wiem, czy jest to normalne następstwo poronienia, że kilka dni po zabiegu wciąż boli? To nie jest tak, że zginam się z bólu i muszę ciągle leżeć. Normalnie sobie chodzę po mieście i tak dalej, tylko co jakiś czas mam mocniejsze skurcze, że muszę się zatrzymać i odpocząć, usiąść. W środę mnie bolał, ale to oczywiste i nie jest to dla mnie dziwne, wczoraj bolał mnie mniej niż w środę, a dziś wydaje mi się, że boli mnie troszkę bardziej, chociaż sama już nie wiem, może mi się tylko zdaje. Czytałam sporo, jednak o tym nic nie piszą. Wiem, że nie będzie od razu dobrze, ale nie wiem czy się mam niepokoić czy nie. Może mi któraś z Was pomóc?


hej powiem ci tak ,dokładnie jak ty wziełam tabletki we wtorek poroniłam ,wszystko ze mnie wyleciało wydaliłam płod łozysko,dzisiaj skontrolowałam hcg jest super spadło poprostu rewelacyjnie ,a ja krwawie jak przy okresie ,i czuje sie dobrze ,nawet funcjonuje normalnie ,pracuje ,zadnych złych obkawów ,wiec u ciebie to tez wszystko chyba odbywa sie normalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej powiem ci tak ,dokładnie jak ty wziełam tabletki we wtorek poroniłam ,wszystko ze mnie wyleciało wydaliłam płod łozysko,dzisiaj skontrolowałam hcg jest super spadło poprostu rewelacyjnie ,a ja krwawie jak przy okresie ,i czuje sie dobrze ,nawet funcjonuje normalnie ,pracuje ,zadnych złych obkawów ,wiec u ciebie to tez wszystko chyba odbywa sie normalnie


twoje mocniejsze bóle brzucha to poprostu macica która wraca do pierwotnego stanu ,a w ktorym tygodniu ciazy poroniłas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opowiem Wam moja historie z art.
Pierwsza dawke wzielam o 11.50 dzisiaj. 4 tqbl. pod jezyk. i nic.lekkie minimalne krwawienie i takie same skrzepy. po drugiej dawce,zaraz przed momentem wziecia trzeciej dawki,w toalecie wyleciala ze mnie strasznie duza plama krwi na podpasce,a nastepnie malenki zarodek. z palcami,noskiem.... bylam w strasznym szoku.... po godzinie wydalilam cale dosyc duze lozysko.brunatne i galaretowate (urodzilam juz dwojke dzieci wiec wiem jak wyglada). jestem pewna,ze wyszlo wszystko w calosci. Zoataqiam numer tel jakbyscie chcialy pogadac.zostalo mi 4 tabletki. Sprzedam za 100pln.
tel.883088893

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poroniłam w 9 tygodniu i tylko od 6 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poroniłam w 9 tygodniu i tylko od 6 tabletek.


wiec tak naprawde tylko podziekować farmaceutom ze wymyslili takie leki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie może po jakim czasie tabletki nie są wykrywane we krwi proszę o szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie może po jakim czasie tabletki nie są wykrywane we krwi proszę o szybką odpowiedź


nie ma badania które bedzie wykrywało obecnosc tych tabletek jedynie jezeli przyjeła bys je dopochwowo to beda widoczne w usg

----------


## pomocy333

Jest  ktoś z Krakowa z Arthotecem do sprzedania, może jakieś pewne źródło ? Albo wie gdzie dostać? Panikuję  nie mam okresu nie chcę być matką za wcześnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest  ktoś z Krakowa z Arthotecem do sprzedania, może jakieś pewne źródło ? Albo wie gdzie dostać? Panikuję  nie mam okresu nie chcę być matką za wcześnie


A w jaki sposób potwierdziłas ciążę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wziąłam 12 cyto, 3x 4 tabletki, ciąża 3 tydzień . po piewrszej dawce gorączka , po drugiej skurcze , po trzeciej już bez skurczów ale 3 razy wyleciała ze mnie wieksza ilosć krwi plus dwa malenkie skrzepy . Rano też spora ilość krwi plus malutkie plamienie . Czy to oznacza że się udało ?
Prosze o podpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wziąłam 12 cyto, 3x 4 tabletki, ciąża 3 tydzień . po piewrszej dawce gorączka , po drugiej skurcze , po trzeciej już bez skurczów ale 3 razy wyleciała ze mnie wieksza ilosć krwi plus dwa malenkie skrzepy . Rano też spora ilość krwi plus malutkie plamienie . Czy to oznacza że się udało ?
> Prosze o podpowiedz


Może tak, a może nie. Trzeba to potwierdzić badaniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może tak, a może nie. Trzeba to potwierdzić badaniami.


jakie badania powinnam zrobic i jak szybko ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W środę po wizycie u lekarza będę miała do odpsrzedania 28 tabletek arth. W środę też podam meila, na który chętne będą mogły pisać.

----------


## pomocy333

Nie mam miesiączki od  4  dni  i raczej nie przyjdzie nie czuje się zupełnie jak na okres  cieknie ze mnie biały wodnisty śluz oraz kremowy, szyjka macicy od spodziewanego terminu się unosi .Jako że  jest to  4 tydzień po  jutrze będzie 2 dzień 5 tyg od ostatniego okresu  wiec zrobię test z apteki myślicie że wyjdzie prawidłowo ?  Pozatym jeśli nawet cykl mi się wydłużył  albo wystąpiła owulacja nie wiem drugi raz?  Da się tak ?

----------


## pomocy333

Jeśli to wydłużony cykl do tego stopnia  to  i tak będę potrzebować tabletek bo w terminie spodziewanego okresu kochaliśmy się bez niczego a jeśli zaczęła się wtedy owulacja  to  niedobrze bardzo niedobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem wczoraj zażyłam art pod język po pierwszej dawce nic mi nie bylo delikatne skurcze po drugiej zaczekam delikatnie krwawić i nadal utrzymywały sie bóle po trzeciej dawce na początku mocniej krwawiłam ale nie mocniej niż podczas miesiączki wyleciało kilka skrzepów i dostałam biegunki wiec nie wiem czy coś wiecej wyleciało teraz mnie pobolewa podbrzusze od czasu do czasu boli mnie krzyż i nadal delikatnie krwawię. Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy się udało czy jednak nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam problem wczoraj zażyłam art pod język po pierwszej dawce nic mi nie bylo delikatne skurcze po drugiej zaczekam delikatnie krwawić i nadal utrzymywały sie bóle po trzeciej dawce na początku mocniej krwawiłam ale nie mocniej niż podczas miesiączki wyleciało kilka skrzepów i dostałam biegunki wiec nie wiem czy coś wiecej wyleciało teraz mnie pobolewa podbrzusze od czasu do czasu boli mnie krzyż i nadal delikatnie krwawię. Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy się udało czy jednak nie.


A skąd my możemy wiedzieć ? nie zbadamy Cię przez monitor  :Smile:  trzeba zrobić USG lub betaHCG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszesz w imieniu wszystkich ja tylko pytam bo po raz pierwszy to robiłam a u nas nie ma zaufanych lekarzy ginekologów aby im powiedzieć co zrobiłam wiec trochę wyrozumiałość z twojej strony by sie przydało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak laski mówiły wcześniej idź  do  gina powiedz że   jesteś w ciąży i zauważyłaś krwawienie i nie wiesz co się stało zbadaj cie i powiedzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny gdzie kupowaliście ********c sama chciałabym kupic ale boje sie oszustów w internecie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od ktorego tygodnia ciazy mozna zażyć te tabletki ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od ktorego tygodnia ciazy mozna zażyć te tabletki ??


Kiedy tylko odkryjesz ze jestes w ciazy, najczesciej jest to jakis 4-5 tc liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany

    Dziewczyny gdzie kupowaliście ********c sama chciałabym kupic ale boje sie oszustów w internecie.... 

Mogę pomóc. Warszawa. Zostaw maila i głowa do góry!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piszesz w imieniu wszystkich ja tylko pytam bo po raz pierwszy to robiłam a u nas nie ma zaufanych lekarzy ginekologów aby im powiedzieć co zrobiłam wiec trochę wyrozumiałość z twojej strony by sie przydało


Jestem wyrozumiala, tylko logicznie rzecz biorac nie da sie na odleglosc zajrzec do Twojej macicy, wiec wysylam Cie do lekarza, ktoremu wcale nie musisz mowic co robilas, mowisz ze masz dziwny obfity okres i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny gdzie kupowaliście ********c sama chciałabym kupic ale boje sie oszustów w internecie....


Ja zamowilam zestaw poronny na womenhelp org. Nie musialam martwic sie o oszustow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety mam bardzo dziwna sytuacje wzielam tabletkę 72 po po dosłownie godziny od stosunku w ostatnim dniu płodnym robiłam test trzy dni po terminie spodziewanego okresu i pojawił mi sie cień cienia po jakis 7 minutach 
Zrobiłam test dzisiaj po 7 dniach dwie rożne firmy w jednej na ulotce pisało ze test jest ważny do 5 minut a mi mniej wiecej po 5 minutach wyskoczyła deuga kreska sytuacja zaszła dwa razy z tym samym testem . Kolejna sytuacja gdy test jest ważny do 10 minut po tym czasie tez wyskakuje mi kolejna kreska głupieje ze jestem w ciazy , rozważam juz po woli wzięcie tabletek oczywiście jak potwierdza sie moje przypuszczenia wiem ze to troche niby nie na temat ale szukam odpowiedzi i pomocy wszedzie gdzie sie da  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety mam bardzo dziwna sytuacje wzielam tabletkę 72 po po dosłownie godziny od stosunku w ostatnim dniu płodnym robiłam test trzy dni po terminie spodziewanego okresu i pojawił mi sie cień cienia po jakis 7 minutach 
> Zrobiłam test dzisiaj po 7 dniach dwie rożne firmy w jednej na ulotce pisało ze test jest ważny do 5 minut a mi mniej wiecej po 5 minutach wyskoczyła deuga kreska sytuacja zaszła dwa razy z tym samym testem . Kolejna sytuacja gdy test jest ważny do 10 minut po tym czasie tez wyskakuje mi kolejna kreska głupieje ze jestem w ciazy , rozważam juz po woli wzięcie tabletek oczywiście jak potwierdza sie moje przypuszczenia wiem ze to troche niby nie na temat ale szukam odpowiedzi i pomocy wszedzie gdzie sie da


jeśli czekasz tak długo na tą długą kreske, to raczej nie jest wiarygodny wynik. Jeśli nie masz pewności, idź do gina albo zrób betę. Po co łykać Art, skoro moze nie jesteś w ciąży ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamowilam zestaw poronny na womenhelp org. Nie musialam martwic sie o oszustow.


Długo czekałaś na te proszki ?? Ile kosztowały ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Długo czekałaś na te proszki ?? Ile kosztowały ??


czekałam 10 dni, zapłaciłam 75 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czekałam 10 dni, zapłaciłam 75 euro


i co ? zadziałały ? w którym byłaś tygodniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi został artrotec ,gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany,ja zamowilam z WHW i już go nie potrzebuje,a kupiłam na wszelki wypadek ,gdyby zestaw nie przyszedł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i co ? zadziałały ? w którym byłaś tygodniu ?


tak, zadziałał, to był prawie 10ty tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję sprawdzonej osoby , gdzie mogę kupić Pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany

    Potrzebuję sprawdzonej osoby , gdzie mogę kupić Pomóżcie 

Pomogę. Zostaw maila, napiszę Ci wiadomość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój adres pyza44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję sprawdzonej osoby , gdzie mogę kupić Pomóżcie


nowa26@interia. pl 
Płacisz przy odbiorze i na 2 dzień są już tab.u ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi został artrotec ,gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany,ja zamowilam z WHW i już go nie potrzebuje,a kupiłam na wszelki wypadek ,gdyby zestaw nie przyszedł.


Ile masz tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy jeśli w piątek wzięłam cyto i miałam niewielkie krwawienie plus teraz trochę plamię ( podejrzewam że nie zadziałał ) mogę wziąć zestaw z WOW ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czy jeśli w piątek wzięłam cyto i miałam niewielkie krwawienie plus teraz trochę plamię ( podejrzewam że nie zadziałał ) mogę wziąć zestaw z WOW ?


Możesz, nawet jeśli ciąża została przerwana i tylko słabo się oczyszczasz, zestaw załatwi sprawę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz, nawet jeśli ciąża została przerwana i tylko słabo się oczyszczasz, zestaw załatwi sprawę .


Dziękuję , uspokoiłaś mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytat Napisal Nie zarejestrowany Zobacz post
dziewczyny czy jeśli w piątek wzięłam cyto i miałam niewielkie krwawienie plus teraz trochę plamię ( podejrzewam że nie zadziałał ) mogę wziąć zestaw z WOW ?

ja jednak bym nie ryzykowała. jesli krwawisz to wszystko się udało. nawet jeśli krwawienie jest niewielkie to nie pozwoli wczesnej ciązy przetrwać. a Ty mowisz że krwawisz od piątku. idź do lekarza. Za dużo chemii w organiźmie nie est dla Ciebie korzystne. Wylatywały jakieś skrzepy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytat Napisal Nie zarejestrowany Zobacz post
> dziewczyny czy jeśli w piątek wzięłam cyto i miałam niewielkie krwawienie plus teraz trochę plamię ( podejrzewam że nie zadziałał ) mogę wziąć zestaw z WOW ?
> 
> ja jednak bym nie ryzykowała. jesli krwawisz to wszystko się udało. nawet jeśli krwawienie jest niewielkie to nie pozwoli wczesnej ciązy przetrwać. a Ty mowisz że krwawisz od piątku. idź do lekarza. Za dużo chemii w organiźmie nie est dla Ciebie korzystne. Wylatywały jakieś skrzepy?


Jak pójdzie do lekarza, to dostanie skierowanie na łyżeczkę, lub Arthrotec w szpitalu na oczyszczenie. A z zestawem oczysci sie sama. Oczywiscie wybor nalezy do niej, ale nie straszylabym dziewczyny chemia, bo zestaw to tylko 7 tabletek, a kobiety lykaja art czasem w wielkich ilosciach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daleka jestem od straszenia jednak wydaje mi się że od piątku to trochę za wcześnie. Ja brałam arth. w 6 tg i pomimo malutkiego krwawienia macica oczyściła się sama. Oczywiście tak jak napisałaś decyzja należy do zainteresowanej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Któraś z was próbowała tabletek ze strony girlinneed ?? Zastanawiam sie czy nie zamówić u nich tych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Któraś z was próbowała tabletek ze strony girlinneed ?? Zastanawiam sie czy nie zamówić u nich tych tabletek


Odradzam,  zwykli oszuści. Ru na pewno nie maja , a jak za sam art to ogromną cena. Po za tym sami sobie pisza pozytywne opinie. Nie lepiejzamowic z whw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potwierdzam, sprrobuj na tym ich "forum" napisać niepochlebna opinię, na bank nie przejdzie, resztę komentarzy w większości sami piszą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak pójdzie do lekarza, to dostanie skierowanie na łyżeczkę, lub Arthrotec w szpitalu na oczyszczenie. A z zestawem oczysci sie sama. Oczywiscie wybor nalezy do niej, ale nie straszylabym dziewczyny chemia, bo zestaw to tylko 7 tabletek, a kobiety lykaja art czasem w wielkich ilosciach.


dziewczyny u mnie to 3 tydz, były 3 malutkie skrzepy , dwa, trzy razy poleciało wiecej krwi, a teraz male plamienie.
nadal mam obolełe piesi dlatego zastanawiam sie czy wogóle się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny u mnie to 3 tydz, były 3 malutkie skrzepy , dwa, trzy razy poleciało wiecej krwi, a teraz male plamienie.
> nadal mam obolełe piesi dlatego zastanawiam sie czy wogóle się udało


Niezaleznie od tygidnia, krwawienie po poronieniu powinno przypominac okres i trwac chociaz kilka dni. I dlategi tak jak pisalalysmy, masz dwa wyjscia, sprawdzic u lekarza i doczyscic sie w szpitalu, badz wziac zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niezaleznie od tygidnia, krwawienie po poronieniu powinno przypominac okres i trwac chociaz kilka dni. I dlategi tak jak pisalalysmy, masz dwa wyjscia, sprawdzic u lekarza i doczyscic sie w szpitalu, badz wziac zestaw.


Raczej zdecyduję się na zestaw mam nadzieję że dojdzie jak najszybciej , dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie art nie jest wykrywalny w badaniu krwi i moczu ponieważ trafiłam na oddział i się boję ze cos wyjdzie
A w piątek to zrobilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie art nie jest wykrywalny w badaniu krwi i moczu ponieważ trafiłam na oddział i się boję ze cos wyjdzie
> A w piątek to zrobilam


nic nie wyjdzie jak nie będą tego szukać. nie masz się o co martwić.

mam na sprzedaż 10 tabletek arthrotec forte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny u mnie to 3 tydz, były 3 malutkie skrzepy , dwa, trzy razy poleciało wiecej krwi, a teraz male plamienie.
> nadal mam obolełe piesi dlatego zastanawiam sie czy wogóle się udało


nie ,nie udało się ,musisz powtórzyć abieg ,miałam dokładnie tak samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam problem wczoraj zażyłam art pod język po pierwszej dawce nic mi nie bylo delikatne skurcze po drugiej zaczekam delikatnie krwawić i nadal utrzymywały sie bóle po trzeciej dawce na początku mocniej krwawiłam ale nie mocniej niż podczas miesiączki wyleciało kilka skrzepów i dostałam biegunki wiec nie wiem czy coś wiecej wyleciało teraz mnie pobolewa podbrzusze od czasu do czasu boli mnie krzyż i nadal delikatnie krwawię. Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy się udało czy jednak nie.


to nie ma być pare szkrzepów to ma być porządny skrzep ,i krwawienie takie dosyć porządne przy samym poronieniu ,później ma być łożysko ,przy wydalaniu łożyska masz poczuc skurcze w podbrzuszu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli czekasz tak długo na tą długą kreske, to raczej nie jest wiarygodny wynik. Jeśli nie masz pewności, idź do gina albo zrób betę. Po co łykać Art, skoro moze nie jesteś w ciąży ?


zrób kolejny test ,po prostu lub beta hcg ,wizyta u lekarza w zasadzie nie utwierdzi cie  ,tylko jeżeli lekarz zrobi ci usg , ale naprawdę zacznij od testu jeszcze raz ,mysle ze jeżeli pojawiła się ta druga kreska to jednak jesteś w ciaży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrób kolejny test ,po prostu lub beta hcg ,wizyta u lekarza w zasadzie nie utwierdzi cie  ,tylko jeżeli lekarz zrobi ci usg , ale naprawdę zacznij od testu jeszcze raz ,mysle ze jeżeli pojawiła się ta druga kreska to jednak jesteś w ciaży


test sikany nic tu nie da, bo może wychodzić do trzech tygodni po poronieniu wciąż pozytywny, dopóki gonadotropina kosmówkowa krąży we krwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to nie ma być pare szkrzepów to ma być porządny skrzep ,i krwawienie takie dosyć porządne przy samym poronieniu ,później ma być łożysko ,przy wydalaniu łożyska masz poczuc skurcze w podbrzuszu


łożysko kształtuje się tak naprawdę po 9 tc, a ostatecznie zaczyna działać około 12 tc, wcześniej przy poronieniu wydala się po prostu skrzepy z endometrium, a w nich pęcherzyk ciążowy, w zależności od tygodnia mający średnicę 1-3 cm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ,nie udało się ,musisz powtórzyć abieg ,miałam dokładnie tak samo


i co za drugim razem się udało ? w którym bylas tygodniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

udalo sie tabletkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 wszystko poszlo w 10 tygodniu po wczesniejszej nieudanej probie innymi srodkami pewne srodki 508426708 tam popros o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> udalo sie tabletkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 wszystko poszlo w 10 tygodniu po wczesniejszej nieudanej probie innymi srodkami pewne srodki 508426708 tam popros o pomoc


Zieewam oszuscie, od  twoich nudnych i powtarzalnych postów....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania 10szt tabletek ARTHROTEC  50mg mój numer 693725471

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sami jestescie oszusty dla mnie rowniez jedynym skutecznym srodkiem okazal sie ten zamowiony pod 508426708 pomogl mi w 8 tygodniu tez po nieudanej probie innymi lekami ktore jak podejrzewam mialy calkiem inne zastosowanie. Jedyne skuteczne 508426708 paczke otrzymalam na 3 dzien ale mozesz odebrac osobiscie bardzo dziekuje za pomoc inaczej nie wyobrazam sobie swojego zycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

10 tabletek to za mało na wykonanie aborcji misoprostolem

potrzeba min 12 szt a najlepiej mieć cały pakiet 20 tabletek, czyli do 5 dawek
metoda misoprostolem daje 60-70 % skuteczność

zdecydowanie lepiej jest to wykonac zestawem mifepriston+misoprostol, skuteczność 98%
no i koszt podobny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciaży? Nie wiesz co robić? Nie wiesz jak rozpoznac czy cię nie oszukano?
dzwoń 725 892 134 infolinia Kobiet w Sieci
dostaniesz rzetelne informacje jak wykonać legalnie aborcję w Polsce, jakie masz prawa, skad wziąć leki.

reszta informacji forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od ktorego tygodnia ciazy mozna zażyć te tabletki ??


bezpiecznie do 9 tygodnia
z podwyższonym ryzykiem do 12 tygodnia

z dużym ryzykiem po 12 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w moim przypadku wystarczylo 8 tabletek w 7 tygodniu tabletki nabylam pod 508426708 srodki bardzo skuteczne jezeli ktoras potrzebuje oddam za darmo pozostale 4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak zweryfikowałaś, że tylko 8 tabletek wystarczyło?
w którym tygodniu je brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak zweryfikowałaś, że tylko 8 tabletek wystarczyło?
> w którym tygodniu je brałaś?


byl to 7 tydzien.  po uplywie ok 2 godzin od 2 dawki zaczely sie duze skurcze po chwili krwawienie i wszystko poszlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żona od 14-tej wzięła zwykły Arthrotec, 3 tabletki pod język. 
Po 30min kiedy się już rozpuściły i zostały ok.2mm wypluła pozostrałość.
Po ok. 20min. zaczęły się  już drgawaki i teraz mówi, że opuchło jej gardło.
Widać też aktualnie napuchniętą dolną wargę. Czy to normalne objawy?
Proszę o szybkie informacje gdyż o tym nie wyczytałem nigdzie wcześniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żona od 14-tej wzięła zwykły Arthrotec, 3 tabletki pod język. 
> Po 30min kiedy się już rozpuściły i zostały ok.2mm wypluła pozostrałość.
> Po ok. 20min. zaczęły się  już drgawaki i teraz mówi, że opuchło jej gardło.
> Widać też aktualnie napuchniętą dolną wargę. Czy to normalne objawy?
> Proszę o szybkie informacje gdyż o tym nie wyczytałem nigdzie wcześniej.


Tak, art może podrazniac błony śluzowe. A dawkuje się go po cztery tabletki, a nie ttrzy, w odstępach trzygodzinnych. I po 30 minutach wypluwamy tylko rdzeń z diclofenacu, a resztę polykamy i popijamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opuchła jeszcze bardziej i miała duszności, wzięła apap extra i alertec na tą opuchliznę.

Różnie pisało 3 lub 4 w odstępach 3godz. 
Wzięła 3 ze względu na małą masę ciała tj. 47kg.
Nie wiem czy uda mi się ją namówić na kolejne - teraz - cztery.
Zdecydowaliśmy przez to przejść z tym, że teraz ona sama nie wie jak ma przyjąć kolejną porcję.
Pojawiały się wpisy o aplikowaniu dopochwowym. Wskazane czy nie?

Jak wygląda ten rdzeń  z diclofenacu ? Tu był biały i twardawy.
Wypluła je i resztę popiła wg wskazówek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej czytam wpisy na forum i się boje..... mam recepte na art,i jutro ją wykupie, jestem w 9 tc i nie wiem czy się uda mam już dzieci i na kolejne mnie nie stać ani nie mam warunków, zrobie to w sobote żeby być w domu i wrazie komplikacji być pod opieką partnera, moje obawy są straszne wiem tylko tyle że nie moge sobie pozwolić na kolejne dziecko..... wiele osób pisze że pod język inne że dopochwowo więc niech mi tu któraś napisze ta co już jest po jak najlepiej dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Opuchła jeszcze bardziej i miała duszności, wzięła apap extra i alertec na tą opuchliznę.
> 
> Różnie pisało 3 lub 4 w odstępach 3godz. 
> Wzięła 3 ze względu na małą masę ciała tj. 47kg.
> Nie wiem czy uda mi się ją namówić na kolejne - teraz - cztery.
> Zdecydowaliśmy przez to przejść z tym, że teraz ona sama nie wie jak ma przyjąć kolejną porcję.
> Pojawiały się wpisy o aplikowaniu dopochwowym. Wskazane czy nie?
> 
> Jak wygląda ten rdzeń  z diclofenacu ? Tu był biały i twardawy.
> Wypluła je i resztę popiła wg wskazówek.


Światową organizacja zdrowia zaleca 4tabletki co trzy godziny,i nie ma tu znaczenia masa ciała. Nie należy również mieszać dróg podania, więc jeśli zaczęła doustnie, niech tak skonczy. Tak, diclofenac, to taka mala kulka w srodku.Który to tydzień.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wychodzi 5-ty koniec lub początek 6-tego.

Mówi, że kiedyś przed punkcją dostała zastrzyk p.bólowy i miała podobną reakcję.
Obrzęk i duszności. Nie wie co było powodem uczulenia.
Szukam teraz mocno i znalazłem coś takiego jak astma aspirynowa
W Art. jest kwas acetylosalicylowy...
Ona w sumie nigdy nie brała nic innego niż apap / paracetamol.

15 min do kolejnej dawki ale boli ją bardzo gardło i jest nadal zapuchnięta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boi się teraz brać pod język. 
Może zwilżyć, żeby szybciej zaczął się rozpuszczać?
Prócz dopochwowo są inne sposoby aplikacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wychodzi 5-ty koniec lub początek 6-tego.
> 
> Mówi, że kiedyś przed punkcją dostała zastrzyk p.bólowy i miała podobną reakcję.
> Obrzęk i duszności. Nie wie co było powodem uczulenia.
> Szukam teraz mocno i znalazłem coś takiego jak astma aspirynowa
> W Art. jest kwas acetylosalicylowy...
> Ona w sumie nigdy nie brała nic innego niż apap / paracetamol.
> 
> 15 min do kolejnej dawki ale boli ją bardzo gardło i jest nadal zapuchnięta.


Gdzie w arthrotecu jest kwas acetylosalicylowy ? To misoprostol i diclofenac... Jeśli bardzo chcecie to bierzcie dopochwowo, tylko najpierw zwilzcie tabletki, i pamiętajcie że w razie nagłej wizyty u lekarza mogą odkryć resztki tabletek w pochwie a jeśli się wyda że pomagałes jej w aborcji, możesz mieć nieprzyjemności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec,wysyłam poczta polska 24h,za pobraniem z mozliwośćia sprawdzenia zawartości,więcej informacji udzielę na e-mail nowa26interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi został artrotec ,gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany,ja zamowilam z WHW i już go nie potrzebuje,a kupiłam na wszelki wypadek ,gdyby zestaw nie przyszedł.


Ja jestem zainteresowana. Podaj mi proszę jakieś namiary na siebie a na pewno się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie w arthrotecu jest kwas acetylosalicylowy ? To misoprostol i diclofenac... Jeśli bardzo chcecie to bierzcie dopochwowo, tylko najpierw zwilzcie tabletki, i pamiętajcie że w razie nagłej wizyty u lekarza mogą odkryć resztki tabletek w pochwie a jeśli się wyda że pomagałes jej w aborcji, możesz mieć nieprzyjemności.


Ok.Poszło pod język. Nieco lepiej niż za pierwszym razem.
Monitoruję stan na bieżąco. Temperatura wzrosła z 37,5 do 38,1.
Drgawki po drugiej dawce już minimalne.
Duży wstrząs był podczas aplikacji i zaraz po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok.Poszło pod język. Nieco lepiej niż za pierwszym razem.
> Monitoruję stan na bieżąco. Temperatura wzrosła z 37,5 do 38,1.
> Drgawki po drugiej dawce już minimalne.
> Duży wstrząs był podczas aplikacji i zaraz po.


Temperatura i dreszcze to normalny objaw po miso. krwawienia jeszcze nie ma ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię/Odkupię w rozsądnej cenie opakowanie Arthotectu (20 tab). kontakt mila26111@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ma któraś z Was do odsprzedania zestaw z WOW, zamówiłam juz ale obawiam się bedzie długo szedł gdyby ktoś coś piszcie kociagwiazdka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Temperatura i dreszcze to normalny objaw po miso. krwawienia jeszcze nie ma ?


Krwawienie. Delikatne pojawiło się po pierwszej dawce. 
Po drugiej natomiast jest na razie nieco większe niż przy zwykłej miesiączce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 10 tabletek to za mało na wykonanie aborcji misoprostolem
> 
> potrzeba min 12 szt a najlepiej mieć cały pakiet 20 tabletek, czyli do 5 dawek
> metoda misoprostolem daje 60-70 % skuteczność
> 
> zdecydowanie lepiej jest to wykonac zestawem mifepriston+misoprostol, skuteczność 98%
> no i koszt podobny


Mi wystarczyło 6 tabletek w 9 tygodniu. Oczywiście, miałam 12 z tym, że drugą dawkę (czyli 4 tabletki) od razu po wzięciu pod język, zwymiotowałam. Jak doszłam do siebie, to znaczy odechciało mi się wymiotować, to po godzinie wzięłam dwie tabletki i potem od razu wyleciał ze mnie płód wielkości śliwki, za jakieś 2 godziny wyleciało łożysko. Nie brałam pozostałych dwóch tabletek, bo było mi nie dobrze, a na drugi dzień nie było już sensu ich brać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chętnie odkupię. Proszę o kontakt: jg92390@st.amu.edu.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z Was zamawiała zestaw wow ? jak długo szedł ? Ja zamówiłam w zeszłą środę i boję się że będzie szedł jakoś długo zwłasza jak sprawdziłam skąd przesyłka jest nadana :Frown:  , nie mam za wiele czasu ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któraś z Was zamawiała zestaw wow ? jak długo szedł ? Ja zamówiłam w zeszłą środę i boję się że będzie szedł jakoś długo zwłasza jak sprawdziłam skąd przesyłka jest nadana , nie mam za wiele czasu ...


Ja zamawialam, szedł 8 dni. Masz już numer nadania ? Widać go na śledzeniu ? Który masz tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po lyzeczkowaniu...posiadam receptę na dwa opakowania art forte sprzedam za 150zl.
> Jest ktoś w potrzebie?


Ja odkupię. Proszę o kontakt joannagraczyk@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawialam, szedł 8 dni. Masz już numer nadania ? Widać go na śledzeniu ? Który masz tydzień?


tak widać go , ale krajem nadania jest kraj w Azji i to mnie przeraża to 4 tydzień ,a le jestem już po nieudanej ( raczej nie mam 100% pewności cyto)  Tobie jak długo szedł po tym jak był widoczny w sledzeniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie. Delikatne pojawiło się po pierwszej dawce. 
> Po drugiej natomiast jest na razie nieco większe niż przy zwykłej miesiączce.


Około 19:20-30 poszły "skrzepy" a wcześniej obfite krwawienie.
Teraz 3-cia dawka ale jest już chyba po.

Największy strach był po pierwszej dawce w trakcie duszności i reakcja alergiczna.
Wydaje mi się, że było to spowodowane diklofenakiem. Te pierwsze rdzenie były najmniejsze więc
przypuszczam, że trzymała je zbyt długo w ustach.
Otoczka nasiąka śliną dość szybko i mięknie. Wtedy już można próbować pozbyć się rdzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak widać go , ale krajem nadania jest kraj w Azji i to mnie przeraża to 4 tydzień ,a le jestem już po nieudanej ( raczej nie mam 100% pewności cyto)  Tobie jak długo szedł po tym jak był widoczny w sledzeniu ?


6 dni od pojawienia się na śledzeniu. 4 tc to masa czasu. Najpóźniej za tydzień będziesz go miała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Około 19:20-30 poszły "skrzepy" a wcześniej obfite krwawienie.
> Teraz 3-cia dawka ale jest już chyba po.
> 
> Największy strach był po pierwszej dawce w trakcie duszności i reakcja alergiczna.
> Wydaje mi się, że było to spowodowane diklofenakiem. Te pierwsze rdzenie były najmniejsze więc
> przypuszczam, że trzymała je zbyt długo w ustach.
> Otoczka nasiąka śliną dość szybko i mięknie. Wtedy już można próbować pozbyć się rdzenia.


Wygląda to dobrze ale koniecznie powierdzcie to badaniem. Z artho nigdy do końca nie wiadomo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamawialam pod 508426708 na przesylke czekalam 2 dni leki bardzo skuteczne podzialaly w 12 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wygląda to dobrze ale koniecznie powierdzcie to badaniem. Z artho nigdy do końca nie wiadomo.


Tak, USG po wszystkim będziemy robić. Kiedy najlepiej? Natychmiast jutro czy trochę poczekać?

Po 3-ciej dawce nie miała już dreszczy tylko jej zimno.
Po 2-giej była najwyższa temperatura 38,5, teraz już 38,0.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, USG po wszystkim będziemy robić. Kiedy najlepiej? Natychmiast jutro czy trochę poczekać?
> 
> Po 3-ciej dawce nie miała już dreszczy tylko jej zimno.
> Po 2-giej była najwyższa temperatura 38,5, teraz już 38,0.


najlepiej jak najszybciej, w przeciągu paru dni, po prostu dla świętego spokoju  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 wzielam, boli krzyz i krew sie leje, biegunka i mdlosci. Mam anemie wiec wzielam Ascofer by nie zemdlec z powodu zmniejszenia ilosci krwi. Boje sie ale juz dwukrotnie poronilam samoistnie i dwa razy rodzilam wiec wiem jak to dziala. 

Arthrotec 50 moge zalatwic, wiem jaki to problem gdy nie chce sie dziecka wiec nikogo nie oszukam. Ja mam dwojke kochanych dzieci i mi wystarczy  :Smile:  po wszystkim dam znac i powodzenia dziewczyny, niestety w takim kraju zyjemy

Jakby co to email meza damianglowna@wp.pl 
Moge wyslac zdj recepty, opakowan, itd 


Czarna23

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 dni od pojawienia się na śledzeniu. 4 tc to masa czasu. Najpóźniej za tydzień będziesz go miała.


Wiem ze mam czas , ale próbowałam cyto i nie zadziałał chyba ( miałam tylko niewielkie krwawienie a teraz plamie ) .boje się iść do lekarza bo jak się okaże ze się nie udało mi będe mi coś chcieli dac na podtrzymanie to się załamie... bo nie chce teraz dziecka  teraz , kiedys tak i boje się ze cos bedzie ze mna nie tak i nie bede mogła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem ze mam czas , ale próbowałam cyto i nie zadziałał chyba ( miałam tylko niewielkie krwawienie a teraz plamie ) .boje się iść do lekarza bo jak się okaże ze się nie udało mi będe mi coś chcieli dac na podtrzymanie to się załamie... bo nie chce teraz dziecka  teraz , kiedys tak i boje się ze cos bedzie ze mna nie tak i nie bede mogła


znam kilka kobiet, które po aborcji urodziły planowane, zdrowe dzieci, nie masz się czego obawiać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie poł godziny temu wzielam pierwsza dawke po pol godziny poklnełam rozpuszczona zawartosc tabletek popijajac woda. czy mozna popijac czy nie?. po 15 min zaczeły sie bule takie jak przy okresie troche silniejsze mam drgawki i czuje wypieki na twarzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> własnie poł godziny temu wzielam pierwsza dawke po pol godziny poklnełam rozpuszczona zawartosc tabletek popijajac woda. czy mozna popijac czy nie?. po 15 min zaczeły sie bule takie jak przy okresie troche silniejsze mam drgawki i czuje wypieki na twarzy



po pół godzinie można popijać, a wyplułaś rdzenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po pół godzinie można popijać, a wyplułaś rdzenie ?


tak po paru minutach zaczeło sie rozpuszczac wiec je wyciagnełam . i po pl godziny popiłam bo takie dziwne uczucie jak bym krede jadła . Boje sie jak to dalej sie potoczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak po paru minutach zaczeło sie rozpuszczac wiec je wyciagnełam . i po pl godziny popiłam bo takie dziwne uczucie jak bym krede jadła . Boje sie jak to dalej sie potoczy


a Ty jestes po czy przed?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a Ty jestes po czy przed?


ja jestem po  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem po


i jak u Ciebie to przebiegało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak u Ciebie to przebiegało?


u mnie inaczej, bo ja miałam zestaw i wysoką ciążę, ale nie martw się, z samym misoprostolem też masz około 80 % szans na powodzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie inaczej, bo ja miałam zestaw i wysoką ciążę, ale nie martw się, z samym misoprostolem też masz około 80 % szans na powodzenie


wzielam 0 21 i nic sie takiego nie dzieje . boli brzuch i prawy jajnik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> najlepiej jak najszybciej, w przeciągu paru dni, po prostu dla świętego spokoju


Na USG podawać mamy jakiś powód typu "spóźniony, inny i dziwny okres"? 
Czy mówić prosto z mostu, że chyba była w b.wczesnej ciąży i naturalnie poroniła?
A może nic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na USG podawać mamy jakiś powód typu "spóźniony, inny i dziwny okres"? 
> Czy mówić prosto z mostu, że chyba była w b.wczesnej ciąży i naturalnie poroniła?
> A może nic?


powiedz ze okres sie spoznial ale dostalas dosc dziwny , bardzo obfity

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powiedz ze okres sie spoznial ale dostalas dosc dziwny , bardzo obfity


Tak się zrobi. Podzielę się informacją jak już będzie po USG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak się zrobi. Podzielę się informacją jak już będzie po USG.


ok. a jestes juz po zabiegu czy przed ? bo ja w trakcie i bardzo sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok. a jestes juz po zabiegu czy przed ? bo ja w trakcie i bardzo sie boje


Tak jakby. Poczytaj dzisiejsze wpisy od 13:53 pierwszy. Tak to m/w przebiegło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki...Kompletnie nie chciałam być w ciąży. Szukam tylko ZAUFANEJ osoby! nie zależy mi na oszustkach..  :Smile:  mail. husky177@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5ct. pierwsza dawke wzielam o 21. po 15 minutach lekkie skurcze drgawki i dreszcze. o 24.00 zadnych zmian tylko bylo goraco i drgawki ustaly . teraz trzymam juz ostatnia dawke. skrzep byl tylko jeden . chyba sie nie udalo ;/ co myslicie na ten temat ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5ct. pierwsza dawke wzielam o 21. po 15 minutach lekkie skurcze drgawki i dreszcze. o 24.00 zadnych zmian tylko bylo goraco i drgawki ustaly . teraz trzymam juz ostatnia dawke. skrzep byl tylko jeden . chyba sie nie udalo ;/ co myslicie na ten temat ?


chyba wezme jeszcze jedna dawke o 6.00 rano. mam 20 tablt takze moze mnie to uratuje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sprzedam całe 20 szt arth.oczywiście oryginalnie zapakowanie. Kupiłam za 400 zł, sprzedam za 200, bo nie zdecydowałam się ich przyjąć. Pojechałam na słowację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z whw, mnie już nie jest potrzebny. Cena 400zl z przesyłką , kontakt email: metryka01@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlaczego sprzedajesz tak drogo?
zestaw women help women kosztuje 75 euro, kurs euro dzisiejszy to 4,19 daje to razem 314 zł, koszty przesyłki max 11 zł

czy na pewno jest to zestaw od Women Help Women (womenhelp.org)???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 40 szt. tabletek z apteki
1 szt - 10 zł 
Odbiór osobisty lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 - oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie jedynymi pomocnymi okazaly sie zamowione pod 508426708 tak jak u kolezanki wyzej pomogly po nieudanej probie innymi srodkami 508426708 tam uzyskasz pewna sprawdzona pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne 8+1 !!! więcej na tom.ski@onet.pl 100% oryginalne 2-3 dni wysyłka pobranie/sprawdzenie zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 11 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.Szybka wysyłka ewentualnie możliwość odbioru osobistego. Oryginalny lek nie jakiś artrotek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 11 tygodnia.
> Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.Szybka wysyłka ewentualnie możliwość odbioru osobistego. Oryginalny lek nie jakiś artrotek.


Oszuści, podrabiaja blistry i wysyłają Arthrotec za kosmiczną cenę. Uważajcie, ją się nacielam, i straciłam mnostwo kasy, bo potem musialam zamawiac zestaw z whw, ktory dopiero pomogl, a byl 13 tc...na drugi raz bede madrzejsza...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez kozystalam z pomocy 508426708 w 10tygodniu srodki odebralam osobiscie polecam

----------


## Zalamana

Dziewczyny ile kosztowały tabletki od osoby która ma numer 508426708?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ile kosztowały tabletki od osoby która ma numer 508426708?


musisz zadzwonic i zapytac bo maja kilka tzn dobieraja inwidualnie ja placilam 300 odbieralam osobiscie z chlopakiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ile kosztowały tabletki od osoby która ma numer 508426708?


przeczytaj w tym wątku na górze, 

h t t p : / / medyczka.pl/tabletki-poronne-4568/18

przecież to naciągacze, dziewczyna wpłaciła kasę, i ani pieniędzy ani tabletek, to tylko jedna z negatywnych opinii o tym handlarzu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny noe wiem czy sie udało. pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlaczego sprzedajesz tak drogo?
> zestaw women help women kosztuje 75 euro, kurs euro dzisiejszy to 4,19 daje to razem 314 zł, koszty przesyłki max 11 zł
> 
> czy na pewno jest to zestaw od Women Help Women (womenhelp.org)???


Tak jest to oryginalny zestaw . Ja płaciłam za niego 90 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak szybko powinna spadac beta po poronieniu? Nigdzie nie moge znalezc takich inormacji a sie zastanawiam czy przebiega to u mnie w porzadku. W zeszly poniedzialek mialam 1480, w srode bylo to 586 a wczoraj awiec po tygodniu 109, czy spadek bety nie jest za wolny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 20 szt. 200 zł 
Preferowany odbiór osobisty. Pomorskie

Migotka.gonia@wp.pl

----------


## goooonia

nie zostalo komus moze kilka tabletek po zabiegu? ja odkupilam juz 8 szt, potrzebuje jeszcze 4, moge ew odkupic 8 jesli komus zostalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jest to oryginalny zestaw . Ja płaciłam za niego 90 euro


Ale od jakiej organizacji go zamawialas i kiedy ? Bo ja na whw widze 75 euro, a na WoW 70-80 euro, wiec nie wiem skad Twoja cena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak szybko powinna spadac beta po poronieniu? Nigdzie nie moge znalezc takich inormacji a sie zastanawiam czy przebiega to u mnie w porzadku. W zeszly poniedzialek mialam 1480, w srode bylo to 586 a wczoraj awiec po tygodniu 109, czy spadek bety nie jest za wolny?


Szybkość zalezy od tempa oczyszczania. Jeśli masz jakieś wątpliwości , idź na USG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny noe wiem czy sie udało. pomozcie


jak możemy Ci pomóc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale od jakiej organizacji go zamawialas i kiedy ? Bo ja na whw widze 75 euro, a na WoW 70-80 euro, wiec nie wiem skad Twoja cena



womenonweb proszę sobie sprawdzić darowizna 90 , 80 lub 70

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenonweb proszę sobie sprawdzić darowizna 90 , 80 lub 70


Właśnie sprawdzam i pod tym linkiem :

h t t ps. : / / w w w .womenonweb.org/en/page/9254/donation-system

w tabeli przy pozycji "Poland" widzę kwotę 70-80 euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam     sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie sprawdzam i pod tym linkiem :
> 
> h t t ps. : / / w w w .womenonweb.org/en/page/9254/donation-system
> 
> w tabeli przy pozycji "Poland" widzę kwotę 70-80 euro.


A skąd Pani wie że do Polski zamawiałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd Pani wie że do Polski zamawiałam


no to gdzie ? do Arabii Saudyjskiej ? najpierw twierdzisz, że z WHW, potem że z WOW, potem kręcisz, że nie do Polski, a ja zwyczajnie uważam, że albo nie masz zestawu, albo chcesz zarobić na czyimś nieszczęściu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw z wow kubamax0@wp.pl  -   mogę podesłać zdjęcia - 380 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tab. arthrotecu ,zamowilam w necie .Odsprzedam,ponieważ już mi nie jest potrzebny.Prosze podać maila odedzwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak możemy Ci pomóc ?


nie wiem czy sie udało. wczoraj o 21 przyjelam pierwsza dawke po 15 min zaczoł bolec mniebrzuch koło 23 zaczeło sie krwawienie po dwugiej dawce skrzepy małe ale to chyba dlatego ze ciaza była mała bo 5 tydzien.  ogolnie wzielam 20 tabletek czyli cale opakowanie. brzuch przestal mnie bolec dopiero teraz krwawienia troche ustały. czyli ogolnie brzuch bolał mnie strasznie 23h. brałam pod jezyk . wizyte u gina mam dopiero na 13ego. do tego czasu tochyba zwariuje z tej niepewnosci .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem czy sie udało. wczoraj o 21 przyjelam pierwsza dawke po 15 min zaczoł bolec mniebrzuch koło 23 zaczeło sie krwawienie po dwugiej dawce skrzepy małe ale to chyba dlatego ze ciaza była mała bo 5 tydzien.  ogolnie wzielam 20 tabletek czyli cale opakowanie. brzuch przestal mnie bolec dopiero teraz krwawienia troche ustały. czyli ogolnie brzuch bolał mnie strasznie 23h. brałam pod jezyk . wizyte u gina mam dopiero na 13ego. do tego czasu tochyba zwariuje z tej niepewnosci .


Więc zrób dwie bety w odstepie dwóch dni, albo pojedz na SOR, powiedz, że jesteś w ciąży i krwawisz, i bardzo sie boisz ze poronilas. Zrobią Ci USG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, USG po wszystkim będziemy robić. Kiedy najlepiej? Natychmiast jutro czy trochę poczekać?
> 
> Po 3-ciej dawce nie miała już dreszczy tylko jej zimno.
> Po 2-giej była najwyższa temperatura 38,5, teraz już 38,0.


Krawawienie całą noc, malejące.
Dziś jeszcze koło południa niewielkie skrzepy i fizycznie coraz lepiej.
Psycho i morale niestety 1/10...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krawawienie całą noc, malejące.
> Dziś jeszcze koło południa niewielkie skrzepy i fizycznie coraz lepiej.
> Psycho i morale niestety 1/10...


No niestety. Zabierając się za aborcję, trzeba być 100% zdecydowanym. Wtedy nie trzeba obawiac się wyrzutów sumienia i można cieszyć się odzyskana wolnością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No niestety. Zabierając się za aborcję, trzeba być 100% zdecydowanym. Wtedy nie trzeba obawiac się wyrzutów sumienia i można cieszyć się odzyskana wolnością.


Jasne i oczywiste. Tylko, że można powiedzieć 100% a tak naprawdę będzie 99% i ten 1% daje w kość.
Myślę, że z czasem to się rozejdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Więc zrób dwie bety w odstepie dwóch dni, albo pojedz na SOR, powiedz, że jesteś w ciąży i krwawisz, i bardzo sie boisz ze poronilas. Zrobią Ci USG.


a nie lepiej pojechac i powiedziec ze dostałam jakiegos dziwnego bardzo intensywnego okresu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie.zamawiam zestaw wow od niejakiej Krysi z ogłoszenia 24pl,najpierw chciała oddać za darmo w końcu ustalilysmy kwotę 100zl,jej nr 888958642 ,czy to oszustka spotkalyscie sie z tym numerem,proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a nie lepiej pojechac i powiedziec ze dostałam jakiegos dziwnego bardzo intensywnego okresu?


okres to nie powód żeby zgłaszać się na SOR, a zagrożona ciąża już tak, więc żeby Cię nie odesłali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie.zamawiam zestaw wow od niejakiej Krysi z ogłoszenia 24pl,najpierw chciała oddać za darmo w końcu ustalilysmy kwotę 100zl,jej nr 888958642 ,czy to oszustka spotkalyscie sie z tym numerem,proszę o odpowiedź


a dlaczego "Krysia" chce oddawać swój zestaw za darmo ?  zażądaj od niej potwierdzenia przelewu dla Womenek, albo maili, które do niej wysyłały, będziesz miała jakiś dowód. Ale i tak niczego nie kupowałabym bez możliwości sprawdzenia przed odbiorem,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twierdzi ze chce komuś pomoc,ze ona zamawiala z wow ale tabletki nie doszly,pozniej zamawiam jej brat z Belgii ale juz jest za późno i jest w 16 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem w 7 tygodniu i nie mam wiele czasu juz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twierdzi ze chce komuś pomoc,ze ona zamawiala z wow ale tabletki nie doszly,pozniej zamawiam jej brat z Belgii ale juz jest za późno i jest w 16 tygodniu


to już masz ściemę, bo tabletki zawsze dochodzą, nawet jak jest jakiś problem, to zaraz jest wysyłana druga paczka, a brat z Belgii nie mógł zamówić, bo tam Womenki nie wysyłają. Zestawy nie są wysyłane do krajów, w których aborcja jest legalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem w 7 tygodniu i nie mam wiele czasu juz


ale masz na tyle czasu, żeby zamówić sobie własny, oryginalny zestaw z womenhelp org, i spokojnie wykonać aborcję nawet do 12 tc, a podejrzewam że i do 9 tc zdążysz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam w Internecie,ze często przesyłki od womenek sa przechwytywane na granicy i nie dochodza,a ostatnio w ogóle wstrzymano wysylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytałam w Internecie,ze często przesyłki od womenek sa przechwytywane na granicy i nie dochodza,a ostatnio w ogóle wstrzymano wysylki


ostatnio to znaczy kiedy ? przesyłki były wstrzymane, ale to było półtora roku temu. Wejdź na maszybor net, tam codziennie jakaś dziewczyna robi akcję z zestawem od womenek i jeszcze nie było przypadku żeby jakiś nie dotarł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To widocznie mam stare dane,jak brzmi pelna nazwa tej stronki masz wybór ,proszę o odpowiedz,ale na stronce wow jest napisane,ze tylko do7 tygodnia mozna to robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To widocznie mam stare dane,jak brzmi pelna nazwa tej stronki masz wybór ,proszę o odpowiedz,ale na stronce wow jest napisane,ze tylko do7 tygodnia mozna to robic


maszwybor(kropka)net - nie mogę Ci wkleić linka, bo forum nie puszcza. Przeczytasz tam wiele akcji dziewczyn robiących akcję od 5-14 tygodnia ciąży, Womenki piszą o granicy 9 tc, bo wtedy jest najmniejsze ryzyko powikłań, ale przy zachowaniu ostrożności można wykonać ją również później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wejdź tam i zamów zestaw,  
tak jak opłacana naganiaczka na maszwybor i zestawy radzi, 
co strone od ponad 200 stron sie produkuje i wychwala w koło to samo.
niech darmo nie siedzi, bo straci pracę jak średniej nie wyrobi
wiec wchodź, czytaj i zamawiaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wejdź tam i zamów zestaw,  
> tak jak opłacana naganiaczka na maszwybor i zestawy radzi, 
> co strone od ponad 200 stron sie produkuje i wychwala w koło to samo.
> niech darmo nie siedzi, bo straci pracę jak średniej nie wyrobi
> wiec wchodź, czytaj i zamawiaj


na maszwybor niestety nic nie można zamówić...można za to otrzymać rzetelne informacje, i pogadać z kobietami, które przeżyły to samo. Za to tu można się tylko zetknąć z chamstwem handlarzy, którym przeszkadza, że ktoś neguje ich oszukane, przepłacone tabsy i rozwala ich niecny plan wciskania zdesperowanym dziewczynom swoich "zestawów" z tranem, MIG-400, lub Apapem, Przecież jeśli wszystkie dziewczyny zamówią oryginalny zestaw od Womenek i usuną ciążę od razu, nie będą mieli na kim zarabiać, czyż nie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję chyba tak zrobie,bede was na bieżąco informować o przebiegu calej akcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli wszystkie będą zdobywały arth a nie zamawiały zestawów z których maszwybor ma tantiemy oraz ty i nie wchodziły na twoja stronę niczym dojne krowy, to nie bedziecie mieli na kim zarabiać, czyż nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli wszystkie będą zdobywały arth a nie zamawiały zestawów z których maszwybor ma tantiemy oraz ty i nie wchodziły na twoja stronę niczym dojne krowy, to nie bedziecie mieli na kim zarabiać, czyż nie?


jesteś tak zaślepiony/a kasą że nie mam ochoty kontynuować tej dyskusji. Przychodzę tu rozmawiać o aborcji, a nie o stanie Twojego konta, ani po to żeby przekonywać Cię, że nie wszystko wszyscy robią za pieniądze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tylko chce przerwać ciaze ,mam 40 lat i trójkę prawie dorosłych dzieci,musze to zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kasą? ja tu codziennie udaje dobrą ciocię i co stronę naganiam na zestawy? 
przeciągaj dalej te zdesperowane dziewczyny, ale nie unoś się, nie bedę ci chleba odbierać

----------


## Gekonnocnoc

Witam Was, przejrzałam juz chyba wszelkie fora itp ale postanowiłam napisać u was. Wczoraj około 22:30 przyjęłam jedną tabletkę czyli teraz mija 24 godziny, wiem ze musze wziąć teraz dawki cyt*** lecz zaczynam się panicznie bać. Boje się ze będę brała je na noc a nie w dzień, że będę miała jakieś komplikacje. Na dodatek po tej jednej tabletce strasznie słabo się czuje i strasznie boli mnie głowa przez pół dnia. Czy mogę brać podczas tego wszystkiego więcej niż dwie tabletki przeciwbólowe?  Wg instrukcji która dostałam od lekarza mam przyjąć cyt po 24 godzinach po 4 tabletki pod język po 30 minutach połknąć i zrobić tak jeszcze dwa razy w odstępach 3,5 godzinnych. Jestem w 11 tyg decyzja jest przemyślana na 100% jednak ten strach mnie lekko blokuje. No i powiedzcie mi czy po tej jednej tabletce mialyscie jakieś bóle brzucha bo ja mam i lekka biegunkę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Was, przejrzałam juz chyba wszelkie fora itp ale postanowiłam napisać u was. Wczoraj około 22:30 przyjęłam jedną tabletkę czyli teraz mija 24 godziny, wiem ze musze wziąć teraz dawki cyt*** lecz zaczynam się panicznie bać. Boje się ze będę brała je na noc a nie w dzień, że będę miała jakieś komplikacje. Na dodatek po tej jednej tabletce strasznie słabo się czuje i strasznie boli mnie głowa przez pół dnia. Czy mogę brać podczas tego wszystkiego więcej niż dwie tabletki przeciwbólowe?  Wg instrukcji która dostałam od lekarza mam przyjąć cyt po 24 godzinach po 4 tabletki pod język po 30 minutach połknąć i zrobić tak jeszcze dwa razy w odstępach 3,5 godzinnych. Jestem w 11 tyg decyzja jest przemyślana na 100% jednak ten strach mnie lekko blokuje. No i powiedzcie mi czy po tej jednej tabletce mialyscie jakieś bóle brzucha bo ja mam i lekka biegunkę...


a skąd miałaś ten zestaw ? pewnie nie od womenek, bo już widzę po dawkowaniu miso, w prawdziwym zestawie przyjmuje się tylko 6 miso w dwóch dawkach, a Ty nie masz prawdziwego mife, więc handlarz zalecił Ci więcej dawek misoprostolu, licząc na to, że moze się uda. Możesz brać tabletki przeciwbólowe typu ibum forte, ketonal, zodnie z zaleceniami w ulotce. Nie wolno brać aspiryny ani no spy

----------


## Gekonnocnoc

Mam od lekarza po znajomości, tyle że on stwierdził że takie dawki będą odpowiednie bo ja się o.ciąży dowiedziałam dopiero w 10 tygodniu, czyli tydzień temu.... Miałam normalnie okres a raczej w tym wypadku coś co wyglądało na to bo po 3 dni trwało ale to zawsze tak miałam. Dopiero jak teraz nie dostałam to poszłam do gina. Nie chciałam lyzeczkowania wiec dał mi to. Mam się do niego zgłosić po 2 dniach na usg. Akurat w domu mam tylko apap wiec może być?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam od lekarza po znajomości, tyle że on stwierdził że takie dawki będą odpowiednie bo ja się o.ciąży dowiedziałam dopiero w 10 tygodniu, czyli tydzień temu.... Miałam normalnie okres a raczej w tym wypadku coś co wyglądało na to bo po 3 dni trwało ale to zawsze tak miałam. Dopiero jak teraz nie dostałam to poszłam do gina. Nie chciałam lyzeczkowania wiec dał mi to. Mam się do niego zgłosić po 2 dniach na usg. Akurat w domu mam tylko apap wiec może być?


Może być apap. Te tabletki co masz, to pewnie Arthrotec, bo cóż innego, więc pamiętaj o wypluwaniu rdzeni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może być apap. Te tabletki co masz, to pewnie Arthrotec, bo cóż innego, więc pamiętaj o wypluwaniu rdzeni.


I jeśli chcesz możesz całą akcję przełożyć na jutro na dzien, ta pierwsza tabletka i tak była oszukana, więc nie ma znaczenia. W dzień łatwiej jest przeprowadzac aborcję, bo można być aktywnym, sprzątac, ćwiczyć, spacerować. Ruch pomaga w akcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja kasą? ja tu codziennie udaje dobrą ciocię i co stronę naganiam na zestawy? 
> przeciągaj dalej te zdesperowane dziewczyny, ale nie unoś się, nie bedę ci chleba odbierać


prubojcie w aptekach. to nie takie trudne . ja dostalam w pierwszej aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam nowa26@interia.pl    szybko i tanio

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamawialam pod 508426708 tabletki bardzo skuteczne wszystko poszlo ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamawialam pod 508426708 tabletki bardzo skuteczne wszystko poszlo ok


A ją zamawialam pod tym numerem i dostałam jakieś tabsy luzem w woreczku wyspane...balam się nawet to lykac  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam art cale opakowanie nie otwierane 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. pomozcie. nie mam okresu testy ciazowe ujemne. nie chce byc w ciazy. skad moge wziasc arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. pomozcie. nie mam okresu testy ciazowe ujemne. nie chce byc w ciazy. skad moge wziasc arthrotec?


Jak testy ujemne, to po co Ci Arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale nic niewiadomo czy testy sa prawdomowne. troche mam ciazowych objawow;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juz jestem po jednym dziecku. i troche wiem jakie sa objawy: u mnie tak: 12 dni bez okresu, obolale piersi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> juz jestem po jednym dziecku. i troche wiem jakie sa objawy: u mnie tak: 12 dni bez okresu, obolale piersi.


No ok, ale chyba nie zamierzasz lykac artu bez potwierdzenia ciąży ? To nie cukierki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> juz jestem po jednym dziecku. i troche wiem jakie sa objawy: u mnie tak: 12 dni bez okresu, obolale piersi.


A 12 dni bez okresu to juz nawet jakis 6-7 tc, więc testy powinny pokazać ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, ale jakby to powiedziec mozna miec na zapas. czekam jeszcze do nastepnego tygodnia i ide do lekarza. jesli mi powie ciaza, wole to odrazu zrobic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niech ktos da jakies namiary na rzetelne tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niech ktos da jakies namiary na rzetelne tabletki


womenhelp org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 8 tabletek art moge odsprzedac 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaki koszt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję odkupić zestaw WOW lub WHW w rozsądnych pieniądzach mila26111@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję odkupić zestaw WOW lub WHW w rozsądnych pieniądzach mila26111@wp.pl



nikt Ci raczej nie odsprzeda taniej niż sam kupił, a oszuści będą próbowali Ci pewnie wciskać różne bajki. Nie zamawiałbym niczego bez sprawdzania zawartości. Możesz też napisać do Womenek z prośbą o obniżenie darowizny,jeśli jesteś w trudnej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie zamówilam zestaw ze strony women on web,jak długo sie czeka na maila odpowiadającego na pytanie dotyczące darowizny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie zamówilam zestaw ze strony women on web,jak długo sie czeka na maila odpowiadającego na pytanie dotyczące darowizny


do kilku godzin powinnaś mieć odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki za info,jestem w 7 tygodniu,czas ucieka nie wiem czy zdaza na czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za info,jestem w 7 tygodniu,czas ucieka nie wiem czy zdaza na czas


Zdazysz spokojnie, a zresztą po 9 tc zestaw też zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo się boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak uzywac tego zestawu z women? potrzebuje rady zeby zadzialalo. jestem w 8 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo się boje


To zrozumiałe. Zawsze boimy się nieznanego. Jednak zestaw jest bezpieczny i nie masz się czego obawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak uzywac tego zestawu z women? potrzebuje rady zeby zadzialalo. jestem w 8 tc.


tak jak masz napisane w mailu od Womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za slowa otuchy,bede z wami w kontakcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje 4-8 szt art- ktorejs zostalo? odkupilam juz 8, potrzebuje kolejne. prosze o kontakt
jadzia.mariolka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wie ktoś może jak wygląda konsultacja z lekarzem na women on web przy zakupie zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W trakcie brania tych leków mozna pic wodę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W trakcie brania tych leków mozna pic wodę ?


po 30 minutach trzymania w buzi mozna popic woda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy cytotec tez ma twarde rdzenie zawierajace lek przeciwbólowy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wie ktoś może jak wygląda konsultacja z lekarzem na women on web przy zakupie zestawu


Twoja konsultacja jest przekazywana do lekarza, i on zatwierdza i wydaje recepte na leki. Potem dostajesz maila z potwierdzeniem, ze konsultacja zatwierdzona. Nikt nie dzwoni, jesli o to sie obawiasz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy cytotec tez ma twarde rdzenie zawierajace lek przeciwbólowy ?


Nie, cytotec nie ma rdzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie , kiedy po udanej akcji z art , moge spodziewać sie okresu ?? prosze o odpowidz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pytanie , kiedy po udanej akcji z art , moge spodziewać sie okresu ?? prosze o odpowidz .


Okres po poronieniu pojawia sie od 4-6 tygodni. Czasem pozniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoja konsultacja jest przekazywana do lekarza, i on zatwierdza i wydaje recepte na leki. Potem dostajesz maila z potwierdzeniem, ze konsultacja zatwierdzona. Nikt nie dzwoni, jesli o to sie obawiasz


Obawiam sie tylko,czy wszystko się uda,czy pojdzie sprawnie.mam tylko jeden dzień wolny od pracy,kurczę nigdy się tak nie balam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakie to wszystko nie fair....

ja chciałam mieć dziecko, ale umarło samo w 11 tyg i miałam w szpitalu indukowane poronienie własnie tym lekiem arthotec...i przeżyłam istny koszmar jak to się wszystko zaczęło...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

M Am 40lat prawie dorosle dzieci i taki prezent? Bobas,ja mogłabym mieć juz wnuki, choc nie wyglądam ale metryka mówi swoje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakie to wszystko nie fair....
> 
> ja chciałam mieć dziecko, ale umarło samo w 11 tyg i miałam w szpitalu indukowane poronienie własnie tym lekiem arthotec...i przeżyłam istny koszmar jak to się wszystko zaczęło...


I po co wchodzisz na forum aborcyjne? My nie chcialysmy tych ciaz, każda  miala ważny powód żeby przerwać ciążę i nic Ci do tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I po co wchodzisz na forum aborcyjne? My nie chcialysmy tych ciaz, każda  miala ważny powód żeby przerwać ciążę i nic Ci do tego.


Nikogo nie krytykuję, nie oceniam, każdej kobiety to osobisty wybór...

a szukałam info o tym leku bo go mam i chcę się pozbyć..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikogo nie krytykuję, nie oceniam, każdej kobiety to osobisty wybór...
> 
> a szukałam info o tym leku bo go mam i chcę się pozbyć..


To czemu nie wyrzucisz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyżby kolejna ściema

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nacielam sie na babce z ogłoszenia 24 .pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zasadzie to mogę faktycznie wyrzucić..albo poszukam kogoś kto to ode mnie np. odkupi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie maja taka sama strategie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli nikt na tym forum aktualnie tego nie potrzebuje?  Zostało mi 9 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zasadzie to mogę faktycznie wyrzucić..albo poszukam kogoś kto to ode mnie np. odkupi...


Gdybym poroniła chciane dziecko, raczej nie zajmowała bym się sprzedażą artro na forum , tylko chciałabym jak najszybciej zapomnieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie,zapomnieć to byłby główny cel,dobranoc dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zastosowalalam arthrotek od19...w trzech dawkach w sumie 12 tabletek. Po pierwszej dawcę doustnie nic sie  dzialo wiec druga dawka 2 Dopochwowo i 3 pod język. Trzecia dawka 3 Dopochwowo. Coś sie działo konkretnie dopiero po 3 dawcę - dreszcze, temp 39, krwawienie...skrzepy w sumie trzy większe i sporo krwi ale dopiero dziś rano. Wydaje mi sie ze powinnam widzieć coś w rodzaju jaja płodowego....i nie wiem czy tego nie było czy po prostu za szybko do toalety nie wpadło... Teraz nie wiem ....wykorzystać ostatnie 8 tabletek dla pewności sie oczyścić ( twej chwili nie krwawię prawie nic)? Czy stawiać ze sie udało , i za pare dni iść do lekarza. Piersi mniej bolą, nie są takie nabite...albo to moja głowa :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny przy ktorej dawcę u was wystapiło krwawienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzielam 8 tabletek cyto nic nie pomogło jedyne objawy to wzdęcia bol jajników i drgawki. Ostatnia dawne wzielam o godzinie czwartej krwawienie sie nie pojawiło . Dziewczyny nie wiem co o tym myślec , do dalej chyba bedzie najlepiej zamówić zestaw od wow..... Jak myślicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pierwszy  objaw po 12 godzinach wylatuje ze mnie żółta substancja taka dosc rzadka ale nie za bardzo  co o tym sądzicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny przy ktorej dawcę u was wystapiło krwawienie ?


godzine przed druga dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj zastosowalalam arthrotek od19...w trzech dawkach w sumie 12 tabletek. Po pierwszej dawcę doustnie nic sie  dzialo wiec druga dawka 2 Dopochwowo i 3 pod język. Trzecia dawka 3 Dopochwowo. Coś sie działo konkretnie dopiero po 3 dawcę - dreszcze, temp 39, krwawienie...skrzepy w sumie trzy większe i sporo krwi ale dopiero dziś rano. Wydaje mi sie ze powinnam widzieć coś w rodzaju jaja płodowego....i nie wiem czy tego nie było czy po prostu za szybko do toalety nie wpadło... Teraz nie wiem ....wykorzystać ostatnie 8 tabletek dla pewności sie oczyścić ( twej chwili nie krwawię prawie nic)? Czy stawiać ze sie udało , i za pare dni iść do lekarza. Piersi mniej bolą, nie są takie nabite...albo to moja głowa :-)


w ktorym tyg byłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w ktorym tyg byłas?


7,5 tygodnia od dnia ostatniej miesiączki 
zaCzelam krwawić godzinę po ostatniej.
Dziś mam już wreszcie temp. 36,6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wzielam 8 tabletek cyto nic nie pomogło jedyne objawy to wzdęcia bol jajników i drgawki. Ostatnia dawne wzielam o godzinie czwartej krwawienie sie nie pojawiło . Dziewczyny nie wiem co o tym myślec , do dalej chyba bedzie najlepiej zamówić zestaw od wow..... Jak myślicie


myślę że tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj zastosowalalam arthrotek od19...w trzech dawkach w sumie 12 tabletek. Po pierwszej dawcę doustnie nic sie  dzialo wiec druga dawka 2 Dopochwowo i 3 pod język. Trzecia dawka 3 Dopochwowo. Coś sie działo konkretnie dopiero po 3 dawcę - dreszcze, temp 39, krwawienie...skrzepy w sumie trzy większe i sporo krwi ale dopiero dziś rano. Wydaje mi sie ze powinnam widzieć coś w rodzaju jaja płodowego....i nie wiem czy tego nie było czy po prostu za szybko do toalety nie wpadło... Teraz nie wiem ....wykorzystać ostatnie 8 tabletek dla pewności sie oczyścić ( twej chwili nie krwawię prawie nic)? Czy stawiać ze sie udało , i za pare dni iść do lekarza. Piersi mniej bolą, nie są takie nabite...albo to moja głowa :-)


powodzenie aborcji artem mogą potwierdzić tylko badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pierwszy  objaw po 12 godzinach wylatuje ze mnie żółta substancja taka dosc rzadka ale nie za bardzo  co o tym sądzicie ?


który to tydzień ? chodzi ci o wody płodowe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powodzenie aborcji artem mogą potwierdzić tylko badania


Tak to oczywiste. Zastanawiam sie tylko czy nie za mało tego ze mnie wyleciało. Chciałabym iść do lekarza i usłyszeć ze jestem już czysta. Boje sie skrobanki :-( dlatego dziś chyba sobie powtórzę zabieg 2 dawkiki po 4 Dopochwowo...nie jestem tylko pewna czy to bedzie bezpieczne, co drugi dzień taka inwazja macicy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to oczywiste. Zastanawiam sie tylko czy nie za mało tego ze mnie wyleciało. Chciałabym iść do lekarza i usłyszeć ze jestem już czysta. Boje sie skrobanki :-( dlatego dziś chyba sobie powtórzę zabieg 2 dawkiki po 4 Dopochwowo...nie jestem tylko pewna czy to bedzie bezpieczne, co drugi dzień taka inwazja macicy...


oczyszczanie nie trwa jeden dzień, więc nie można na drugi dzień po poronieniu usłyszeć, że macica jest czysta. Powinnaś krwawić około tygodnia albo dłużej, a potem możesz też plamić. Pierwsza miesiączka po poronieniu często też jest bardziej obfita, bo macica jeszcze się "doczyszcza". Lekarze rutynowo kierują na łyżeczkowanie, bo takie mają procedury. Pytanie tylko czy na pewno poroniłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 7,5 tygodnia od dnia ostatniej miesiączki 
> zaCzelam krwawić godzinę po ostatniej.
> Dziś mam już wreszcie temp. 36,6


to raczej nie mozliwe zebys zauwazyla jajo płodowe . bo w tak malej ciazy zarodek jest praktycznie nie widoczny. predzej w skrzepach to wyleciało. ja byłam / jestem w 5 tyg ale dopiero 2 dni po zabiegu. i tez nic nie widzialam . 13ego ide do leksrza i wszystko sie okaze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to raczej nie mozliwe zebys zauwazyla jajo płodowe . bo w tak malej ciazy zarodek jest praktycznie nie widoczny. predzej w skrzepach to wyleciało. ja byłam / jestem w 5 tyg ale dopiero 2 dni po zabiegu. i tez nic nie widzialam . 13ego ide do leksrza i wszystko sie okaze


no to mnie nieco uspokoiłas. Mam wrażenie ze piersi już są mniej obolałe. Nie chce mi sie wymiotować, czuje wreszcie"normalny" apetyt. Tylko po raz kolejny..takie zmiany zachodzą tak szybko czy może jednak to moja głowa ? Jak Wy miałyście? Bo ja bardzo złe znosilAm początek tej ciąży a dziś czuje sie normalnie wreszcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> który to tydzień ? chodzi ci o wody płodowe?


Nie wiem sama o co chodzi zamiast krwi wylatuje ze mnie zolta substancja minimalnie na podpasce widziałam skrzepy krwi.caly czas jestem obolała .dzwonilam do "lekarza "który powiedział ze moj organizm sie przygotowuje . Jest to 5 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to mnie nieco uspokoiłas. Mam wrażenie ze piersi już są mniej obolałe. Nie chce mi sie wymiotować, czuje wreszcie"normalny" apetyt. Tylko po raz kolejny..takie zmiany zachodzą tak szybko czy może jednak to moja głowa ? Jak Wy miałyście? Bo ja bardzo złe znosilAm początek tej ciąży a dziś czuje sie normalnie wreszcie.


hmm to napewno nie twoja głowa bo przeciez tak naprawde nie wiesz jeszce na 100% ze sie udało. ja przed zrobieniem testu jakos czułam ze w niej jestem ale fizycznie czułam sie zupełnie normalnie poza bolacymi piersiami i zawrotami głowy teraz piersi juz nie bola i zawroty ustały a jestem 2 di po zabiego.. kiedy idziesz do lekarza ? ja chyba zrobie dzisiaj test

----------


## Aneta92

Witam Prosze o szybka odpowiedz. Wykupilismy arthrotec 50mg0+0,2 mg.
Partnerka cche wziac ten lek pojutrze. Jest w 7 tygodniu ciazy. Prosze
Prosze powiedzcie czy ten arthrtec 50mg0+0.2 mg wystarczy? czy to to czy musze kupic cos innego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hmm to napewno nie twoja głowa bo przeciez tak naprawde nie wiesz jeszce na 100% ze sie udało. ja przed zrobieniem testu jakos czułam ze w niej jestem ale fizycznie czułam sie zupełnie normalnie poza bolacymi piersiami i zawrotami głowy teraz piersi juz nie bola i zawroty ustały a jestem 2 di po zabiego.. kiedy idziesz do lekarza ? ja chyba zrobie dzisiaj test


Test ciazowy moze wychodzic pozytywny nawet do trzech tygodni po poronieniu, ze wzgledu na krazacy w organizmie hormon ciazowy, gonadotropine kosmowkowa. Robienie testu kilka dni po zabiegu jest bez sensu. Lepiej zrobic dwukrotnie betaHCG, spadajacy wynik swiadczy o przerwaniu ciazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Prosze o szybka odpowiedz. Wykupilismy arthrotec 50mg0+0,2 mg.
> Partnerka cche wziac ten lek pojutrze. Jest w 7 tygodniu ciazy. Prosze
> Prosze powiedzcie czy ten arthrtec 50mg0+0.2 mg wystarczy? czy to to czy musze kupic cos innego?


Skutecznosc aborcji samym arthrotekiem wynosi okolo 70-80%

----------


## Aneta92

> Skutecznosc aborcji samym arthrotekiem wynosi okolo 70-80%


Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Wiec prosze powiedz co dokupić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Prosze o szybka odpowiedz. Wykupilismy arthrotec 50mg0+0,2 mg.
> Partnerka cche wziac ten lek pojutrze. Jest w 7 tygodniu ciazy. Prosze
> Prosze powiedzcie czy ten arthrtec 50mg0+0.2 mg wystarczy? czy to to czy musze kupic cos innego?


to to. niech wezmie 4 tabletki pod jezyk i gdy sie ropuszcza niech wypluje rdzenie . trzeba trzymac poł godz od momentu włozenia do buzi. pozniej mozna popic woda. i za 3h nastepna dawka . i tak trzy razy. trzeba wziasc minimum 12tabletek .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Wiec prosze powiedz co dokupić?


W Polsce nic innego nie dostaniesz, ewentualnie Cytotec, ale to tak naprawde ta sama dawka i ta sama substancja czynna. Wieksza skutecznosc ma tylko zestaw poronny Mifepriston(RU486) + Misoprostol, mozna go zamowic wylacznie na womenonweb org lub womenhelp org . Skutecznosc ponad 98%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do ilu godzin po przyjęciu a*****c moze wystąpić krwawienie podobno niektóre dziewczyny zaczynaja krwawić dopiero po 24h po przyjęciu tabletki , czy małe krwawienie oznacza niepowodzenie ? bol jajnikow po wzięciu tabletek oznacza początek poronienia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do ilu godzin po przyjęciu a*****c moze wystąpić krwawienie podobno niektóre dziewczyny zaczynaja krwawić dopiero po 24h po przyjęciu tabletki , czy małe krwawienie oznacza niepowodzenie ? bol jajnikow po wzięciu tabletek oznacza początek poronienia ?


to różnie, rzeczywiście czasem poronienie zaczyna się na drugi, trzeci dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak się zrobi. Podzielę się informacją jak już będzie po USG.


3 dzień po...
Wczoraj były mocniejsze boleści więc dziś decyzja o wizycie prywatnej u ginekologa.
Zbadał i stwierdził poronienie. USG nie robił. Skierował do szpitala na doczyszczenie.
Materiał mają wysłać do badań i tu obawa. Mogą wykryć mizoprostol?

Poczekać jeszcze i iść do innego żeby zrobił USG i sprawdzić czy macica jest czysta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 dzień po...
> Wczoraj były mocniejsze boleści więc dziś decyzja o wizycie prywatnej u ginekologa.
> Zbadał i stwierdził poronienie. USG nie robił. Skierował do szpitala na doczyszczenie.
> Materiał mają wysłać do badań i tu obawa. Mogą wykryć mizoprostol?
> 
> Poczekać jeszcze i iść do innego żeby zrobił USG i sprawdzić czy macica jest czysta?


Nic nie wykryja. Mozecie czekac ale jesli sa silne bole , moze organizm nie radzi sobie z oczyszczaniem i lyzeczka jest konieczna ? Goraczka tez jest ? A jak stwierdzil poronienie bez usg  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec   chinastylebaby@vp.pl     pilnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj od 18 wzielam art nie dostałam krwawienia tylko wychodzą ze mnie pojedyncze skrzepy do tego bolą mnie cały czas jajniki i mam skurcze czy cos poszło nie tak ? Dawka jaka wzielam to 12 tabletek oczywiście nie na raz tylko wg zaleceń

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany arthrotec. Możliwość  odbioru osobistego na terenie Lubuskiego. Wiecej informacji 537960116

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj od 18 wzielam art nie dostałam krwawienia tylko wychodzą ze mnie pojedyncze skrzepy do tego bolą mnie cały czas jajniki i mam skurcze czy cos poszło nie tak ? Dawka jaka wzielam to 12 tabletek oczywiście nie na raz tylko wg zaleceń


Raczej sie nie udalo, powinnas krwawic jak podczas okresu. Chyba ze sie jeszcze rozkreci. W kazdym badz razie najpierw sprawdz co z ciaza, u gina, zanim wezmiesz kolejna porcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie z wow przychodzi email z potwierdzeniem otrzymania pieniędzy płaciłam rano karta i do tej pory nie dostałam żadnej wiadomości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej sie nie udalo, powinnas krwawic jak podczas okresu. Chyba ze sie jeszcze rozkreci. W kazdym badz razie najpierw sprawdz co z ciaza, u gina, zanim wezmiesz kolejna porcje.


Dziwne było to ze dostałam żółtych uplawow wlasnie z delikatnymi skrzepami nie wiem co o tym mam myślec myślałam zeby isc jutro na betę i powtórzyć w poniedziałek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie z wow przychodzi email z potwierdzeniem otrzymania pieniędzy płaciłam rano karta i do tej pory nie dostałam żadnej wiadomości


Ktos tu kiedys pisal, ze platnosc karta za darowizne ksieguje sie max do 24 h.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy komus zamawiającemu z wow tez nie zeszły pieniądze z konta ? Co w takiej sytuacji dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy komus zamawiającemu z wow tez nie zeszły pieniądze z konta ? Co w takiej sytuacji dalej


A pisalas do Womenek ? Chyba przelew trzeba zrobic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecacie jakis sprawdzony  na kupno arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na women on web tez mozna zakupic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale co mozna zakupic ? Art ? Nie, womenki wysylaja tylko zestawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotecu forte. cena 130 plus koszt wysyłki. jeśli ktoś chce więcej tabletek, dogadamy się. w poniedziałek będę mieć receptę na 3 paczki arthrotecu, którą zrealizuję. ja zaaplikowałam łącznie 17, dopiero pomogło. oczywiście przesyłka za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki  :Smile:  istnieje możliwość odbioru osobistego, ale jedynie region Śląsk. pozdrawiam
juha25@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale co mozna zakupic ? Art ? Nie, womenki wysylaja tylko zestawy.


jakie zestawy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chodzi mi o strone womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakie zestawy?


Zestawy poronne. Mifepristone + misoprostol.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestawy poronne. Mifepristone + misoprostol.


cos w tym zlego? pomoze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cos w tym zlego? pomoze ?


Nie rozumiem pytania. Co zlego ? Sa to specjalne opracowane kombinacje lekow, stosowane codziennie w klinikach aborcyjnych w Europie. Skutecznosc ponad 98 %.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niech mi ktos odsprzeda arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,mam pytanie,wczoraj zarejestrowałam sie na women on web,zamówilam zestaw.mam wszystkie dane ,chce zapłacić przez przelew bankowy,ale nie wiem w jakim banku najlepiej,i jak uzyskać to zdjęcie przekazu,bank wyda jakies zaświadczenie o przelewie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobic fotkę tego zaświadczenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ,mam pytanie,wczoraj zarejestrowałam sie na women on web,zamówilam zestaw.mam wszystkie dane ,chce zapłacić przez przelew bankowy,ale nie wiem w jakim banku najlepiej,i jak uzyskać to zdjęcie przekazu,bank wyda jakies zaświadczenie o przelewie?


To trzeba wysyłać ? Po zaksięgowaniu wpłaty nie wysyłają oni od razu zestawu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak tam pisze ze trzeba wyslac screena ze strony,lub zdjęcie  czytelne przekazu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W jakim banku najlepiej wykonać przelew?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakim banku najlepiej wykonać przelew?


Nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podać wszystkie dane i zapłacić,a mozna w złotówkach?

----------


## Eldoka9013

Witam. Mam do sprzedania 12 sztuk Art. za 100zł (nie wliczając w to dostawy). Na terenie Opola/Ozimka mogę dostarczyć osobiście, gdzie można sobie sprawdzić zawartość. Wszystko jest oryginalne. =>eldo9013@wp.pl Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podać wszystkie dane i zapłacić,a mozna w złotówkach?


Można, bank przewalutuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamawialam pod 508426708 odbieraam osobiscie tak najlepiej leki bardzo skuteczne pomogly w 12 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tam pisze ze trzeba wyslac screena ze strony,lub zdjęcie  czytelne przekazu


Ja dzisiaj płaciłam karta i nigdzie nie widziałam tego komunikatu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc. ile tabletek ogolnie trzeba miec zeby bylo ok wszystko ? i bralyscie w nocy jak rano zaczelyscie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja  musze zapłacić w banku,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzisiaj płaciłam karta i nigdzie nie widziałam tego komunikatu


Jestem ciekawa jesli jutro zapłacę to kiedy przyjdą tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem ciekawa jesli jutro zapłacę to kiedy przyjdą tabletki


do 14 dni wysyłają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7 tygodniu  ,czas goni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na 5tc tez dziala art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na 5tc tez dziala art?


Tez działa chociaż na mnie nie zadziałało wzielam 12 tabletek wczoraj i nie dostałam krwotoku musze zamówić kolejne tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez działa chociaż na mnie nie zadziałało wzielam 12 tabletek wczoraj i nie dostałam krwotoku musze zamówić kolejne tabletki


a jak je bralas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do 14 dni wysyłają


wysyłają szybko, a dochodzą do 14 dni od wysłania, najczęściej w tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak je bralas?


Pod język dzisiaj rozmawiałam z "sprzedawca" od ktorego mam zamiar kupic kolejny zestaw poniewaz jest ten pan z mojej okolicy i interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty . Powiedział ze jednak czasem 5 tydzien to za wczesny czas na uzycie i przez to moze nie występować krwawienie tak jak u mnie mam zamówiony zestaw z wow ale jednak spróbuje jeszcze wziac arthrotec .jak masz jakieś pytania albo szukasz wsparcia to pisz na moja pocztę klaudia8999@wp.pl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy na przelewie do women on web  trzeba podać tez nr konsultacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie czy na przelewie do women on web  trzeba podać tez nr konsultacji?


tak, w tytule przelewu trzeba wpisać nr konsultacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, w tytule przelewu trzeba wpisać nr konsultacji


Dziękuję za info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pod język dzisiaj rozmawiałam z "sprzedawca" od ktorego mam zamiar kupic kolejny zestaw poniewaz jest ten pan z mojej okolicy i interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty . Powiedział ze jednak czasem 5 tydzien to za wczesny czas na uzycie i przez to moze nie występować krwawienie tak jak u mnie mam zamówiony zestaw z wow ale jednak spróbuje jeszcze wziac arthrotec .jak masz jakieś pytania albo szukasz wsparcia to pisz na moja pocztę klaudia8999@wp.pl


a jaki jest odpowiedni termin do zrobienia aborcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jaki jest odpowiedni termin do zrobienia aborcji?


Bzdura, każdy termin jest dobry, tylko po prostu art nie zawsze działa, i dlatego nie zawsze się udaje. A handlarze wciskaja wam bajeczki, bo chca zebyscie kolejne tabsy kupily. Swoja droga, po co faszerowac sue artem i tracic kase, skoro zestaw w drodze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

krwawie juz 4 dni brzuch czasami boli jak przy normalnej miesiaczce . godzine przed druga dawka zaczeło sie krwawienie pozniej skrzepy ale ni były jakies bardzo duze tylko tak jak by złogi . w sumie było kilka srednich  a ze byłam w 5 tyg to chyba dlatego .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż 28 tabletek arth. Jeśli któraś zainteresowana, to proszę pisać ewpiatek34@wp.pl. Więcej info na priv.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny strasznie potrzebuje art. a ogromnie trudno jest mi go zdobyć, macie odsprzedać? Interesuje mnie całe opakowanie, bez oszukiwania, bo mi do śmiechu nie jest...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> krwawie juz 4 dni brzuch czasami boli jak przy normalnej miesiaczce . godzine przed druga dawka zaczeło sie krwawienie pozniej skrzepy ale ni były jakies bardzo duze tylko tak jak by złogi . w sumie było kilka srednich  a ze byłam w 5 tyg to chyba dlatego .


przed chwila wyleciała mi kulka wielkosci pileczki [pingpongowej . to chyba  bylo jajo plodowe bo przeciez bylam w 5tygodniu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny strasznie potrzebuje art. a ogromnie trudno jest mi go zdobyć, macie odsprzedać? Interesuje mnie całe opakowanie, bez oszukiwania, bo mi do śmiechu nie jest...


Całe opakowanie 200 zł + około 25 zł za przesyłkę z możliwością wglądu 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 - oddzwonię 
Po godzinie 14 mogę wysłać zdjęcia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Całe opakowanie 200 zł + około 25 zł za przesyłkę z możliwością wglądu 
> Pisz na nr 570 634 417 - oddzwonię 
> Po godzinie 14 mogę wysłać zdjęcia


A możliwy odbiór osobisty ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile wam dochodziły zestawy z wow ? Jestem prawie w 6 tyg i panikuje ze nie zdarze  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A możliwy odbiór osobisty ?


Okolice Oświęcimia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos odpowie mi czy mial tak samo jak ja . ze dopiero po 5 dniach z niego cos wyleciało? wczesniej tylko krwawienie i skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile wam dochodziły zestawy z wow ? Jestem prawie w 6 tyg i panikuje ze nie zdarze


Masz  co najmniej 6 tyg na wykonanie aborcji a zestaw dojdzie Ci w 10 dni. Panika niepotrzebna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos odpowie mi czy mial tak samo jak ja . ze dopiero po 5 dniach z niego cos wyleciało? wczesniej tylko krwawienie i skrzepy


Możliwe że to było to , ale przecież nie widzimy tego, więc może pora się zbadać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możliwe że to było to , ale przecież nie widzimy tego, więc może pora się zbadać ?


widzialam mialam to na podpasce ale to wygladało jak zbita krew . i dlaczego to bylo takie duze skoro to byl 5 tydzien.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> widzialam mialam to na podpasce ale to wygladało jak zbita krew . i dlaczego to bylo takie duze skoro to byl 5 tydzien.


a to był 5 tc od ostatniej miesiączki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a to był 5 tc od ostatniej miesiączki ?


tak bo ostatnia mies mialam 24 maja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak bo ostatnia mies mialam 24 maja


pęcherzyk w 5 tc ma około 1 cm średnicy, a można to były tylko zbite skrzepy, a może u Ciebie był większy...gdybać można cały dzień...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pęcherzyk w 5 tc ma około 1 cm średnicy, a można to były tylko zbite skrzepy, a może u Ciebie był większy...gdybać można cały dzień...


przy mnogiej ciąży też pęcherzyk jest większy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pęcherzyk w 5 tc ma około 1 cm średnicy, a można to były tylko zbite skrzepy, a może u Ciebie był większy...gdybać można cały dzień...


no własnie . do lekarza ide dopiero 13ego ;/ chyba zwariuje do tego czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no własnie . do lekarza ide dopiero 13ego ;/ chyba zwariuje do tego czasu


Idz na betę zobaczysz czy bedzie ci prawidłowo spadać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juha25@onet.pl     sprzedam arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przed chwila wyleciała mi kulka wielkosci pileczki [pingpongowej . to chyba  bylo jajo plodowe bo przeciez bylam w 5tygodniu .


to jakis zart? ,dziewczyno jaka piłeczka pinpongowa i jakie jajo płodowe ,przeciez to jest w milimetrowych długościach ,co ty opowiadasz ? jezeli jajo miało wielkośc piłeczki pinpongowej ,to ci chyba cała macica wyleciała .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny , miesiąc temu mialam ten sam problem , zamówilam zestaw z Women On Web , jednak byl duzy problem z przesyłką ( problem na granicy ) . Nie mialam czasu czekac , wiec zalatwilam tabletki Arthrotec , jednak nie liczylam na ich skutecznosc . Na szczescie sie udało . 3 dni temu dostalam przesyłkę z Women On Web no ale juz nie jest mi potrzebna . Może któraś z Was chciałaby ją odkupić . Ja jestem ze Świętokrzyskiego , wchodzi w grę tez odbiór osobisty . Zostały mi rownież  4 tabletki Arthrotectu , no ale nie wiem czy komus sie przydadzą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny , miesiąc temu mialam ten sam problem , zamówilam zestaw z Women On Web , jednak byl duzy problem z przesyłką ( problem na granicy ) . Nie mialam czasu czekac , wiec zalatwilam tabletki Arthrotec , jednak nie liczylam na ich skutecznosc . Na szczescie sie udało . 3 dni temu dostalam przesyłkę z Women On Web no ale juz nie jest mi potrzebna . Może któraś z Was chciałaby ją odkupić . Ja jestem ze Świętokrzyskiego , wchodzi w grę tez odbiór osobisty . Zostały mi rownież  4 tabletki Arthrotectu , no ale nie wiem czy komus sie przydadzą .


Świętokrzyskie to przecież bezpieczne województwo. Jaki urząd zatrzymał Ci paczke ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jakis zart? ,dziewczyno jaka piłeczka pinpongowa i jakie jajo płodowe ,przeciez to jest w milimetrowych długościach ,co ty opowiadasz ? jezeli jajo miało wielkośc piłeczki pinpongowej ,to ci chyba cała macica wyleciała .


Mógł byc źle obliczony wiek ciąży i np ta majowa miesiaczka nie bbyła miesiączką, tylko jakimś krwawieniem w ciazy, wiec byl to 9tc, a nie 5, i wtedy wymiar pileczki pingpongowej , ok 4cm jest realny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paczke zatrzymali mi w Warszawie , kontaktowałam się z WOW bo nie mialam pojęcia co robić , a bałam sie , ze moge miec jakies kłopoty . Potem poprostu odpuscilam no i paczka przyszła jak już było po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paczke zatrzymali mi w Warszawie , kontaktowałam się z WOW bo nie mialam pojęcia co robić , a bałam sie , ze moge miec jakies kłopoty . Potem poprostu odpuscilam no i paczka przyszła jak już było po wszystkim.


Warszawa nie zatrzymuje paczek. A tym bardziej nie zwalnia ich ot tak sobie. Pisalas do nich jakieś pisma z zadaniem wydania paczki ? Dostalas pismo z urzedu celnego ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mógł byc źle obliczony wiek ciąży i np ta majowa miesiaczka nie bbyła miesiączką, tylko jakimś krwawieniem w ciazy, wiec byl to 9tc, a nie 5, i wtedy wymiar pileczki pingpongowej , ok 4cm jest realny.


a to by było akurat nie mozliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mógł byc źle obliczony wiek ciąży i np ta majowa miesiaczka nie bbyła miesiączką, tylko jakimś krwawieniem w ciazy, wiec byl to 9tc, a nie 5, i wtedy wymiar pileczki pingpongowej , ok 4cm jest realny.


Podasz emaila z chęcią odkupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jakis zart? ,dziewczyno jaka piłeczka pinpongowa i jakie jajo płodowe ,przeciez to jest w milimetrowych długościach ,co ty opowiadasz ? jezeli jajo miało wielkośc piłeczki pinpongowej ,to ci chyba cała macica wyleciała .


to widocznie to był skrzep. nie musisz zaraz sie unosic bo te forum  jest nie zeby sie obrazac czy cos tylko sobie pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny , miesiąc temu mialam ten sam problem , zamówilam zestaw z Women On Web , jednak byl duzy problem z przesyłką ( problem na granicy ) . Nie mialam czasu czekac , wiec zalatwilam tabletki Arthrotec , jednak nie liczylam na ich skutecznosc . Na szczescie sie udało . 3 dni temu dostalam przesyłkę z Women On Web no ale juz nie jest mi potrzebna . Może któraś z Was chciałaby ją odkupić . Ja jestem ze Świętokrzyskiego , wchodzi w grę tez odbiór osobisty . Zostały mi rownież  4 tabletki Arthrotectu , no ale nie wiem czy komus sie przydadzą .


Podasz emaila z chęcią odkupie !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nap-kat@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i nie dostałam odpowiedzi co z tym zatrzymaniem. Podejrzewam, że żadnego zatrzymania nie było, ewentualnie jakieś opóźnienia na poczcie, więc nie miejcie obaw, dziewczyny, przed zamawianiem do bezpiecznych województw. I pamiętajcie też żeby niczego z tego forum nie kupować, jeśli sprzedający nie zgadza się na sprawdzenie przed odbiorem. Każdy może napisac, że ma zestaw, wysłać zdjęcia, a do koperty włożyć cukierki. Bądźcie ostrożne !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne tabletki cytotec sprowadzone z wloch zakupione we wloskiej aptece na recepte CENA 10 TAB 220 ZL jestem osoba prywatna przesylka za pobraniem jezeli ktos sobie zarzyczy mozliwosc sprzwdzenia zawartosci jestem osoba uczciwa jezeli nie odbieram prosze o sms 501602784 MARTA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam orginalne tabletki cytotec sprowadzone z wloch zakupione we wloskiej aptece na recepte CENA 10 TAB 220 ZL jestem osoba prywatna przesylka za pobraniem jezeli ktos sobie zarzyczy mozliwosc sprzwdzenia zawartosci jestem osoba uczciwa jezeli nie odbieram prosze o sms 501602784 MARTA


10 tabletek to za mało, musi być 12.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj o 22-ej zażyłam 4 tabletki arthrotecu dopochwowo. Po kilku godzinach pojawiły się lekkie skurcze i delikatny ból brzucha poza tym drgawki. Zmartwiłam się, że jednak się nie udało po czym poszłam spać. Obudziłam się o 5 i zauważyłam, że lekko krwawie.. O 7 wyleciało ze mnie sporo krwi i kilka skrzepów w tym jeden bardzo duży. Od tamtego czasu krwawie dość skąpo. Udało się? Obawiam się, że jak na 6 tc powinno pojawić się więcej krwi i skrzepów.. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i nie dostałam odpowiedzi co z tym zatrzymaniem. Podejrzewam, że żadnego zatrzymania nie było, ewentualnie jakieś opóźnienia na poczcie, więc nie miejcie obaw, dziewczyny, przed zamawianiem do bezpiecznych województw. I pamiętajcie też żeby niczego z tego forum nie kupować, jeśli sprzedający nie zgadza się na sprawdzenie przed odbiorem. Każdy może napisac, że ma zestaw, wysłać zdjęcia, a do koperty włożyć cukierki. Bądźcie ostrożne !


To prawda. Zamówiłam Arthrotec za 130 zł a facet wysłał mi plik pociętych gazet.. 
Najlepiej proście o przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj o 22-ej zażyłam 4 tabletki arthrotecu dopochwowo. Po kilku godzinach pojawiły się lekkie skurcze i delikatny ból brzucha poza tym drgawki. Zmartwiłam się, że jednak się nie udało po czym poszłam spać. Obudziłam się o 5 i zauważyłam, że lekko krwawie.. O 7 wyleciało ze mnie sporo krwi i kilka skrzepów w tym jeden bardzo duży. Od tamtego czasu krwawie dość skąpo. Udało się? Obawiam się, że jak na 6 tc powinno pojawić się więcej krwi i skrzepów.. Co o tym myślicie?


Mozemy myslec co chcemy, ale upewnia Cie jedynie badania. Poza tym4 tabletki to malo, mozesz miec problemy z oczyszczaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To prawda. Zamówiłam Arthrotec za 130 zł a facet wysłał mi plik pociętych gazet.. 
> Najlepiej proście o przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.


Podaj tu jego numer i maila. Niech dziewczyny wiedza na kogo uwazac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdyby ktoras z was potrzebowala moge zalatwic odsprzedam w takiej samej cenie tylko + przesylka.wiem ze trudno jest go dostac dlatego moge pomoc w razie W..........


 Proszę pilnie o kontakt : 

koniara20@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odradzam womenonweb zestaw drogi i nie skuteczny musiałam zamówić zestaw wow i teraz na niego czekam 
Zwykli oszuści którzy wysyłają drogi cytotec mi niestety 12 tabletek nie pomogło , boje sie teraz ze zestaw tez nie pomoże mimo ze to prawie 6 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JąUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;101885]Odradzam womenonweb zestaw drogi i nie skuteczny musiałam zamówić zestaw wow i teraz na niego czekam 
Zwykli oszuści którzy wysyłają drogi cytotec mi niestety 12 tabletek nie pomogło , boje sie teraz ze zestaw tez nie pomoże mimo ze to prawie 6 tc[/QUOTE]

Jak odradzasz zestaw z wow i czekasz na zestaw z wow? Nie rozumiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> JąUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;101885]Odradzam womenonweb zestaw drogi i nie skuteczny musiałam zamówić zestaw wow i teraz na niego czekam 
> Zwykli oszuści którzy wysyłają drogi cytotec mi niestety 12 tabletek nie pomogło , boje sie teraz ze zestaw tez nie pomoże mimo ze to prawie 6 tc


Jak odradzasz zestaw z wow i czekasz na zestaw z wow? Nie rozumiem?[/QUOTE]
Dobrze ze napisałaś bo sie pomyliłam myślałam o czyms innym niż chciałam napisać mowie o stronie girlinneed

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny jestem w 9 tc i jutro przymierzam się do art strasznie się boje bo jeśli miało by mi się nie udać to bym się załamała niech mi któraś powie jak dokładnie to mam przyjąć bo zdania są podzielone tabletek mam 20 szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> załatwiałs te tabletki moge załatwic recepte


Pilne szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny jestem w 9 tc i jutro przymierzam się do art strasznie się boje bo jeśli miało by mi się nie udać to bym się załamała niech mi któraś powie jak dokładnie to mam przyjąć bo zdania są podzielone tabletek mam 20 szt


prosze napiszcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze napiszcie.


3x4 tabletki co 3h na 30 minut pod język, pamiętać o wypluwaniu rdzeni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurczę mialam problem z zaplaceniem przelewu na women on web,w żadnym banku nie chcieli mi zrobic tego przelewu,udalo sie na poczcie,i tez babka gadala ze nr konto za krótki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy zawsze muszą z krwią być skrzepy ? Pytam po tydzień temu wzięłam cytocet - było trochę krwi , maleńkie skrzepiki , a później plamienie malutkie ( 3 tydzień ), doszedł do mnie w środę zestaw WOW, miałam bóle i znowu poleciała większa ilość krwi . Dziś krwawie ale mało obficie mniej niż przy miesiączce . ( przestałam miec też obolałe piersi ). Myślicie że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurczę mialam problem z zaplaceniem przelewu na women on web,w żadnym banku nie chcieli mi zrobic tego przelewu,udalo sie na poczcie,i tez babka gadala ze nr konto za krótki


Też spotkałam  się z takim problemem, niestety kompetencje  obslugujacych w bankach są mizerne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy zawsze muszą z krwią być skrzepy ? Pytam po tydzień temu wzięłam cytocet - było trochę krwi , maleńkie skrzepiki , a później plamienie malutkie ( 3 tydzień ), doszedł do mnie w środę zestaw WOW, miałam bóle i znowu poleciała większa ilość krwi . Dziś krwawie ale mało obficie mniej niż przy miesiączce . ( przestałam miec też obolałe piersi ). Myślicie że się udało?


Ale wzięłas ten zestaw, zgodnie z instrukcja? To nie ma powodu do niepokoju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3x4 tabletki co 3h na 30 minut pod język, pamiętać o wypluwaniu rdzeni.


jakie rdzenie ? co mam wypluc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale wzięłas ten zestaw, zgodnie z instrukcja? To nie ma powodu do niepokoju.


pojedyncza tabletkę połknełam przedwczoraj , po 24 h
pierwszą porcję tabletek połknęłam trochę szybciej niż pół godz ( rozpuściły sie szybciej ), druga dwakę przyjełam po ok. 3,5h  ( a nie 4 tak jak jest w instrukcji ), ale na stronie wow jest napisane że zestaw powinnien działać i tak i tak bo nie jęlsi weźmiesz tabletki troche później lub troche szybciej, ale teraz już sama nie wiem  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pojedyncza tabletkę połknełam przedwczoraj , po 24 h
> pierwszą porcję tabletek połknęłam trochę szybciej niż pół godz ( rozpuściły sie szybciej ), druga dwakę przyjełam po ok. 3,5h  ( a nie 4 tak jak jest w instrukcji ), ale na stronie wow jest napisane że zestaw powinnien działać i tak i tak bo nie jęlsi weźmiesz tabletki troche później lub troche szybciej, ale teraz już sama nie wiem


Jak krwawisz to dobrze idz najlepiej na badanie krwi beta i powtórz badania za dwa trzy dni jak beta spada dosc szybko to wszystko jest okej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakie rdzenie ? co mam wypluc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też spotkałam  się z takim problemem, niestety kompetencje  obslugujacych w bankach są mizerne.


ZAplacilam na poczcie choc też byl problem,babka uparla sie bo nie bylo adresu fundacji i twierdzila ze nr konta za krótki.zenada mamy 21 wiek a głupiego przelewu za granice nie mozna zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. mam trochę głupie pytanie. co by się stało gdyby się okazało że nie jestem w ciąży a biorę art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozemy myslec co chcemy, ale upewnia Cie jedynie badania. Poza tym4 tabletki to malo, mozesz miec problemy z oczyszczaniem.


Zażycie kolejnej dawki pomoże w oczyszczeniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slyszalam ze dopochwowo mozna zachorowac na sepse :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odp jakie rdzenie trzeba wypluć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odp jakie rdzenie trzeba wypluć?


To co masz wewnątrz tabletki, kiedy dojdzie do rozpuszczenia w ustach pozostanie mały twardy rdzeń, należy go wypluć.

Sepsy można dostać róznież stosując doustnie, nie ma różnicy jeśli dokładnie się nie oczyścisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany xxx

wczoraj o 22-ej zażyłam 4 tabletki arthrotecu dopochwowo. Po kilku godzinach pojawiły się lekkie skurcze i delikatny ból brzucha poza tym drgawki. Zmartwiłam się, że jednak się nie udało po czym poszłam spać. Obudziłam się o 5 i zauważyłam, że lekko krwawie.. O 7 wyleciało ze mnie sporo krwi i kilka skrzepów w tym jeden bardzo duży. Od tamtego czasu krwawie dość skąpo. Udało się? Obawiam się, że jak na 6 tc powinno pojawić się więcej krwi i skrzepów.. Co o tym myślicie? Wziąć kolejną dawkę w celu 'oczyszczenia' pozostałości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj o 22-ej zażyłam 4 tabletki arthrotecu dopochwowo. Po kilku godzinach pojawiły się lekkie skurcze i delikatny ból brzucha poza tym drgawki. Zmartwiłam się, że jednak się nie udało po czym poszłam spać. Obudziłam się o 5 i zauważyłam, że lekko krwawie.. O 7 wyleciało ze mnie sporo krwi i kilka skrzepów w tym jeden bardzo duży. Od tamtego czasu krwawie dość skąpo. Udało się? Obawiam się, że jak na 6 tc powinno pojawić się więcej krwi i skrzepów.. Co o tym myślicie? Wziąć kolejną dawkę w celu 'oczyszczenia' pozostałości?


4 tabletki to za mało żeby się oczyszcic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny strasznie potrzebuje art. a ogromnie trudno jest mi go zdobyć, macie odsprzedać? Interesuje mnie całe opakowanie, bez oszukiwania, bo mi do śmiechu nie jest...


Jesli nadal jestes zainteresowana to zapraszam. Jestem z Wlkp. Ewpiatek34@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyslalam na women on web zdjęcie przelewu,po jakim czasie sie odezwa,czy maja jakas przerwę na weekend?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany xxx

> 4 tabletki to za mało żeby się oczyszcic.



Zatem co powinnam teraz zrobić?
Zażyć kolejną dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. potrzebuję pomocy. jestem w ciąży 7 tydzien. jestem zainteresowana kupnem arthrotec . najlepiej opakowanie. zalezy mi na czasie.. juz dwukrotnie zostalam oszukana i na prawde zalezy mi na tym by w koncu trafic na uczciwa osobe ktora mi pomoze ... 
pozostawiam swoj adres email a.cieniutka@gmial.com 
prosze o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany

    witam. potrzebuję pomocy. jestem w ciąży 7 tydzien. jestem zainteresowana kupnem arthrotec . najlepiej opakowanie. zalezy mi na czasie.. juz dwukrotnie zostalam oszukana i na prawde zalezy mi na tym by w koncu trafic na uczciwa osobe ktora mi pomoze ...
    pozostawiam swoj adres email a.cieniutka@gmial.com
    prosze o kontakt 

Mail jest nieprawidłowy. Mogę pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3 godziny temu wyslalam maila do womenek z potwierdzeniem wplaty a tu nadal cisza zero odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 120 zł, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 godziny temu wyslalam maila do womenek z potwierdzeniem wplaty a tu nadal cisza zero odpowiedzi


Odpisza, spokojnie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czuje ze ciągle mam pod górkę,najpierw nacielam się na babce co chciała mi odsprzedać zestaw wow,potem nie mogłam wyslac przelewu,boje się ze nie zdaze jestem prawie w 8 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany

    Czuje ze ciągle mam pod górkę,najpierw nacielam się na babce co chciała mi odsprzedać zestaw wow,potem nie mogłam wyslac przelewu,boje się ze nie zdaze jestem prawie w 8 tygodniu 

Daj maila do siebie. Moge uczciwie pomóc. Sama byłam w podobnej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj zastosowalalam arthrotek od19...w trzech dawkach w sumie 12 tabletek. Po pierwszej dawcę doustnie nic sie  dzialo wiec druga dawka 2 Dopochwowo i 3 pod język. Trzecia dawka 3 Dopochwowo. Coś sie działo konkretnie dopiero po 3 dawcę - dreszcze, temp 39, krwawienie...skrzepy w sumie trzy większe i sporo krwi ale dopiero dziś rano. Wydaje mi sie ze powinnam widzieć coś w rodzaju jaja płodowego....i nie wiem czy tego nie było czy po prostu za szybko do toalety nie wpadło... Teraz nie wiem ....wykorzystać ostatnie 8 tabletek dla pewności sie oczyścić ( twej chwili nie krwawię prawie nic)? Czy stawiać ze sie udało , i za pare dni iść do lekarza. Piersi mniej bolą, nie są takie nabite...albo to moja głowa :-)


Trzy dni po....wczoraj sie czułam ok, mało już krwi, dziś znów bóle podbrzusza i gorączka, zaczęłam sie martwić. Poszłam wiec na izbę przyjęć, zrobili usg...i trzy dni po zabiegu macica właściwie czysta. Doktor powiedział ze nie bedzie mnie wysyłał na zabieg oczyszczania bo nie ma takiej konieczności jeśli myśle jeszcze o dziecku. Udało sie...a miałam spore watpliwości. 7,5 tyg ciąża- cztery skrzepy, sporo krwi, choć teraz to jak końcówka okresu. Hip hip hurra.
 A jednak od momentu wyjścia ze szpitala na własne rządzenie cały czas płacze.
Powodzenia dziewczyny.
Przemyślcie to raz jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zarejestrowany
> 
>     Czuje ze ciągle mam pod górkę,najpierw nacielam się na babce co chciała mi odsprzedać zestaw wow,potem nie mogłam wyslac przelewu,boje się ze nie zdaze jestem prawie w 8 tygodniu 
> 
> Daj maila do siebie. Moge uczciwie pomóc. Sama byłam w podobnej sytuacji


asiula99-1974@o2.pl   zamówilam zestaw u womenek,zaplacilam i teraz trzeba czekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czuje ze ciągle mam pod górkę,najpierw nacielam się na babce co chciała mi odsprzedać zestaw wow,potem nie mogłam wyslac przelewu,boje się ze nie zdaze jestem prawie w 8 tygodniu


Zdazysz. Masz czas do 12 tc, a nawet i dłużej.  A zestaw na pewno przyjdzie szybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na dziś dwa oryginalne opakowania po 20 szt i rachunek z apteki do wgladu. Niestety mam za 280 zl dlatego ze tabletki same troche kosztuja, wizyta prywatna i troche musze sie najezdzic za tym. Kontakt email : artrodorota@op.pl poradze jesli trzeba, sama bralam niedawno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę odsprzedać niewykorzystany zestaw od whw. Sama płaciłam za niego ok 280 zł i taką cenę oferuję.
Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany niech zostawi adres e-mail. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia całej zawartości przesyłki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kokpatrycja@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ile dochodzą tabletki wow od 5-10 dni roboczych czy liczą sie tez weekendy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ile dochodzą tabletki wow od 5-10 dni roboczych czy liczą sie tez weekendy ?


Bardziej realny jest czas 8-10 dni licząc z weekendami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jakas baba mnie nastraszylas ze zgłosi moj adres IP na policję o próbie kupna bo nie chciałam od niej kupic  co teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic nie wykryja. Mozecie czekac ale jesli sa silne bole , moze organizm nie radzi sobie z oczyszczaniem i lyzeczka jest konieczna ? Goraczka tez jest ? A jak stwierdzil poronienie bez usg  ?


Gin. stwierdził to po badaniu wziernym, że jest małe rozwarcie a przed badaniem z wywiadu, 
gdzie żona informowała go o innej dziwnej, obfitej i spóźnionej miesiączce.
Dostała skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie.
Wieczorem udała się do szpitala na oddział i kolejna gin. zaczęła od USG.
Stwierdziła, że w macicy nic nie ma i że ciąży prawdopodobnie nie było... eh, co kolejny "dochtór" to lepszy.
Chciała jej robić badanie na potwierdzenie ale żona oczywiście zrezygnowała.
Dobre z tego to, że jej samopoczucie nieco się polepszyło - świadomość czystej macicy.
Nadal ma bóle w brzuchu i słabe krwawienie ale mamy świadomość, że to może jeszcze trochę potrwać.
Zobaczymy co czas przyniesie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jakas baba mnie nastraszylas ze zgłosi moj adres IP na policję o próbie kupna bo nie chciałam od niej kupic  co teraz


Sama ją nastrasz, że zglosisz nielegalny handel lekami, i pomoc w aborcji. Tobie za wykonanie aborcji na sobie nic nie grozi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jakas baba mnie nastraszylas ze zgłosi moj adres IP na policję o próbie kupna bo nie chciałam od niej kupic  co teraz


Co za tupet i desperacja handlarza...sprzedaż Arthrotecu pod przymusem... Hahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama ją nastrasz, że zglosisz nielegalny handel lekami, i pomoc w aborcji. Tobie za wykonanie aborcji na sobie nic nie grozi.


Miał byc odbiór osobisty ale pani niestety powiedziała ze lepiej by było wyslac lek poprosilm o zdjecie dowiedziałam sie ze pani nie ma telefonu w aparacie chciałam przyjevhac zobaczyć to zażyczyła sobie zaliczkę pytała sie mnie czy nie jesyem z policji bo sie boi i jak grzecznie podziękowałam to przemiła pani napisała zeby udowodnić ze nie jest oszustem zgłosi sprawe na policję w sprawie próby , chciałam jej cos odpisać w pierwszej chwili spanikowałam ale nie ma sensu z nia wdawać sie w rozmowe wydaje mi sie ze bedzie tak najlepiej zaraz wkleję tej pani email zeby ostrzec inne dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miał byc odbiór osobisty ale pani niestety powiedziała ze lepiej by było wyslac lek poprosilm o zdjecie dowiedziałam sie ze pani nie ma telefonu w aparacie chciałam przyjevhac zobaczyć to zażyczyła sobie zaliczkę pytała sie mnie czy nie jesyem z policji bo sie boi i jak grzecznie podziękowałam to przemiła pani napisała zeby udowodnić ze nie jest oszustem zgłosi sprawe na policję w sprawie próby , chciałam jej cos odpisać w pierwszej chwili spanikowałam ale nie ma sensu z nia wdawać sie w rozmowe wydaje mi sie ze bedzie tak najlepiej zaraz wkleję tej pani email zeby ostrzec inne dziewczyny


I tak zrób, a handlara niech sama trzesie portkami, bo to ona podlega karze a nie kupująca...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miał byc odbiór osobisty ale pani niestety powiedziała ze lepiej by było wyslac lek poprosilm o zdjecie dowiedziałam sie ze pani nie ma telefonu w aparacie chciałam przyjevhac zobaczyć to zażyczyła sobie zaliczkę pytała sie mnie czy nie jesyem z policji bo sie boi i jak grzecznie podziękowałam to przemiła pani napisała zeby udowodnić ze nie jest oszustem zgłosi sprawe na policję w sprawie próby , chciałam jej cos odpisać w pierwszej chwili spanikowałam ale nie ma sensu z nia wdawać sie w rozmowe wydaje mi sie ze bedzie tak najlepiej zaraz wkleję tej pani email zeby ostrzec inne dziewczyny


Co za bezczel... Aparatu nie ma...kto jej uwierzy...może mikrofalowka niech zdjęcie zrobi ? Odbiór nie, zdjęcie nie, i jeszcze ma tupet straszyć ! Omijajcie takich z daleka !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

6-sty dzień po......krwawienie juz skąpe,ale nasilają się bóle brzucha,dlaczego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6-sty dzień po......krwawienie juz skąpe,ale nasilają się bóle brzucha,dlaczego?


A gorączka, brzydki zapach tej krwi ? Też są? Może się cos przyblokowalo, ale jeśli nie minie lub się nasili, trzeba sie pokazac lekarzowi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gorączki nie mam ,tylko te bóle....było ok aż do wczoraj,a dziś są jeszcze silniejsze.USG już miałam,niby macica czysta,bez potrzeby łyżeczkowania,więc dlatego nie rozumiem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gorączki nie mam ,tylko te bóle....było ok aż do wczoraj,a dziś są jeszcze silniejsze.USG już miałam,niby macica czysta,bez potrzeby łyżeczkowania,więc dlatego nie rozumiem...


A masz jeszcze art ? Mozesz wziac dwie tabletki, pomoga macicy, jesli walczy z czyms co sie zablokowalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Womenki dzis wyslaly mi zestaw,ciekawe kiedy dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Womenki dzis wyslaly mi zestaw,ciekawe kiedy dojdzie


Trzymam kciuki, żeby jak najszybciej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki  :Smile: juz się stresuje to 8 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy po wzięciu pierwszej tabletki z zestawu wow moge iść do pracy,nie mam dni wolnych żeby to zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie czy po wzięciu pierwszej tabletki z zestawu wow moge iść do pracy,nie mam dni wolnych żeby to zrobic


Tak, spokojnie. Po mifepristonie mozesz miec lekkie mdlosci, plamienia, a rownie dobrze moze sie nic nie dziac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki,fajnie ze jesteście mniej sie boje odkąd tutaj piszę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Womenki dzis wyslaly mi zestaw,ciekawe kiedy dojdzie


Mi tez dzisiaj wysłały  :Smile:  mam nadzieje ze jak najszybciej zestawy do nas dojdą  :Smile:  mam juz za sobą jedna nie udana próbę przez co o wiele bardziej sie boje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi tez dzisiaj wysłały  mam nadzieje ze jak najszybciej zestawy do nas dojdą  mam juz za sobą jedna nie udana próbę przez co o wiele bardziej sie boje


Oby jak najszybciej,ja jeszcze nie próbowałam,ale jedna babka z ogłoszenia 24.pl chciała mnie naciągnąć na kase,ja jestem w 8 tygodniu,czas goni,Ale musze zdazyc :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oby jak najszybciej,ja jeszcze nie próbowałam,ale jedna babka z ogłoszenia 24.pl chciała mnie naciągnąć na kase,ja jestem w 8 tygodniu,czas goni,Ale musze zdazyc


 zdarzysz napewno trzymam mocno kciuki ! Mam nadzieje ze jak najszybciej nam dojdą te proszki odezwij sie jak Ci dojdą i jak przebiegła "kuracja"  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zdarzysz napewno trzymam mocno kciuki ! Mam nadzieje ze jak najszybciej nam dojdą te proszki odezwij sie jak Ci dojdą i jak przebiegła "kuracja"


Napewno dam znać,odkąd sie zdecydowałam,jestem tu codziennie,po kilka razy :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napewno dam znać,odkąd sie zdecydowałam,jestem tu codziennie,po kilka razy


Ze mna jest to samo , te forum jest naprawde bardzo pomocne i mimo wszystko dzięki niemu jeszcze jakos funkcjonuje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkąd dowiedziałam sie o ciąży chodzę jak cień,jestem przybita,mam juz troje dorosłych prawie dzieci,wyglądam jeszcze nieźle,a tu masz ci los,to nie jest czas na ciaze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkąd dowiedziałam sie o ciąży chodzę jak cień,jestem przybita,mam juz troje dorosłych prawie dzieci,wyglądam jeszcze nieźle,a tu masz ci los,to nie jest czas na ciaze


Głowa do góry wszystko sie uda  :Smile:   mam nadzieje zestawy przyjdą w przyszłym tygodniu tak koło 13 lipca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Śląsk chyba nie będzie problemu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na Śląsk chyba nie będzie problemu?


Śląsk jest w pełni bezpieczny. A Wasze zestawy dotra najpozniej wlasnie do nastepnej srody czyli max do 15, ale pewnie szybciej  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcialabym żeby to bylo jutro,juz mam dość tych mdłości,teraz upaly,a ja pracuje bez dnia wolnego,bo urlopy sa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcialabym żeby to bylo jutro,juz mam dość tych mdłości,teraz upaly,a ja pracuje bez dnia wolnego,bo urlopy sa


Ja to samo koncze prace bardzo późno brak czasu kompletnie , mam nadzieje ze dojdą jak najszybciej , chciałabym miec to juz za sobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Damy rade :Smile: oby tylko wszystko się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Damy radeoby tylko wszystko się udalo


Wlasnie obawiam sie ze jak raz mi sie nie udało to drugim razem tez nie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie obawiam sie ze jak raz mi sie nie udało to drugim razem tez nie


A próbowałaś z artro czy cytotekiem,slyszalam ze zestaw z wow jest skuteczny na 98%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jakas baba mnie nastraszylas ze zgłosi moj adres IP na policję o próbie kupna bo nie chciałam od niej kupic  co teraz


podaj proszę maila lub tel do tej osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie obawiam sie ze jak raz mi sie nie udało to drugim razem tez nie


Nie ma powodów do obaw. W zestawie jest mife, które przerywa ciążę, a miso ją pomaga wydalic z macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podaj proszę maila lub tel do tej osoby


Nie wiem dlaczego ale nie moge zalogować sie na poczte podam jak tylko dam radę sie zalogować . Kontaktowałam sie za pomocą oglaszam24 xzy cos w tym stylu ale hasło wlasnie mam na emailu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez sie nacielam na babce z ogłoszenia 24.pl.niejaka Krysia,podala nr konta nazwisko adres ,zachodzę do banku,a dane wogole nie pasowały do nr konta,dobrze,ze w porę zareagowalam i nie wplacilam pieniedzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez sie nacielam na babce z ogłoszenia 24.pl.niejaka Krysia,podala nr konta nazwisko adres ,zachodzę do banku,a dane wogole nie pasowały do nr konta,dobrze,ze w porę zareagowalam i nie wplacilam pieniedzy



Ten portal ogłoszenia24 to wylęgarnia oszustów, odradzam cokolwiek stamtąd zamawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalny arth. Jedno całe opakowanie (20 tabletek) + 8, które mi pozostały z drugiego opakowania. Tabletki są w blistrach. Zainteresowane osoby proszę pisać na ewpiatek34@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny mam 10 tab art forte i dopiero jutro bede miec kolejne 10 bo w aptece nie zamowila mi na sobote. Jak myslicie wziasc dzis te 2 i pol dawki czy zaczekac do jutra? jestem w 9tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny mam 10 tab art forte i dopiero jutro bede miec kolejne 10 bo w aptece nie zamowila mi na sobote. Jak myslicie wziasc dzis te 2 i pol dawki czy zaczekac do jutra? jestem w 9tc


Lepiej poczekać i wziąć jutro tak jak trzeba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny mam 10 tab art forte i dopiero jutro bede miec kolejne 10 bo w aptece nie zamowila mi na sobote. Jak myslicie wziasc dzis te 2 i pol dawki czy zaczekac do jutra? jestem w 9tc


Poczekaj do jutra ja wzielam 12 i okazało sie ze to dla mnie było za mało lepiej wziac wiecej w odstępie 3 godzin niż robić sobie przerwę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczekaj do jutra ja wzielam 12 i okazało sie ze to dla mnie było za mało lepiej wziac wiecej w odstępie 3 godzin niż robić sobie przerwę


dokładnie. Ja wzielam 20 i dalej wylatuja ze mnie takie małe skrzepiki i nitki krwi tylko grubsze niz nitka .a t juz tydzien po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie. Ja wzielam 20 i dalej wylatuja ze mnie takie małe skrzepiki i nitki krwi tylko grubsze niz nitka .a t juz tydzien po


ok poczekam do jutra ale boje sie okropnie ze sie nie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie. Ja wzielam 20 i dalej wylatuja ze mnie takie małe skrzepiki i nitki krwi tylko grubsze niz nitka .a t juz tydzien po


I co teraz zrobisz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co teraz zrobisz ?


13ego ide dopiero do gina

----------


## Kate30

Podejrzewam, że jestem w ciąży, test wykonam jutro, ale aż drgawek dostaję na samą myśl ;/ Mam dwoje dzieci, w tym 8 miesięczniaka i serio nie chcemy trzeciego. Mam też problem z wyliczeniem długości ciąży, ponieważ ostatni okres miałam 20 maja! Z tym, że seks uprawiałam 24.06, wcześniej nic - byłam pewna że lada moment będę miała okres i że mam dni stuprocentowo niepłodne, no ale okres nie pojawił się do chwili obecnej. Jeśli jutro wyjdzie pozytyw to będę w ciąży 2 tygodnie licząc od momentu zapłodnienia, bo okres w moim wypadku jest niewiarygodny, coś mi się przestawiło widocznie, pech!
No ale do rzeczy, jeśli wyjdzie pozytyw to będę chciała zamówić tabletki, zapoznałam się ze stroną Women on Web no i dwa pytania, tą darowiznę należy wpłacić w euro, no ok, ale jak ja mam wykonać ten przelew? W banku, na poczcie? Nie mam konta walutowego... Druga rzecz: długo będę czekała na ten zestaw? No i jeszcze takie pytanie, nie ma możliwości zakupu tego zestawu w Pl, płacąc normalnie przy odbiorze? Byłoby szybciej niż z zagranicy, i bez komplikacji walutowych... Liczę na pomoc z Waszej strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podejrzewam, że jestem w ciąży, test wykonam jutro, ale aż drgawek dostaję na samą myśl ;/ Mam dwoje dzieci, w tym 8 miesięczniaka i serio nie chcemy trzeciego. Mam też problem z wyliczeniem długości ciąży, ponieważ ostatni okres miałam 20 maja! Z tym, że seks uprawiałam 24.06, wcześniej nic - byłam pewna że lada moment będę miała okres i że mam dni stuprocentowo niepłodne, no ale okres nie pojawił się do chwili obecnej. Jeśli jutro wyjdzie pozytyw to będę w ciąży 2 tygodnie licząc od momentu zapłodnienia, bo okres w moim wypadku jest niewiarygodny, coś mi się przestawiło widocznie, pech!
> No ale do rzeczy, jeśli wyjdzie pozytyw to będę chciała zamówić tabletki, zapoznałam się ze stroną Women on Web no i dwa pytania, tą darowiznę należy wpłacić w euro, no ok, ale jak ja mam wykonać ten przelew? W banku, na poczcie? Nie mam konta walutowego... Druga rzecz: długo będę czekała na ten zestaw? No i jeszcze takie pytanie, nie ma możliwości zakupu tego zestawu w Pl, płacąc normalnie przy odbiorze? Byłoby szybciej niż z zagranicy, i bez komplikacji walutowych... Liczę na pomoc z Waszej strony


Możesz zapłacić tez karta kredytowa co do przelewu zagranicznego to nie mam pojęcia ja korzystałam z możliwości płacenia karta , cieżko jest znaleźć osobę ktora posiada taki zestaw zazwyczaj sa to oszuści , najbezpieczniej jest zamówić wlasnie ten zestaw i nie szukać czegos w internecie bo łatwo naciąć sie na oszustów ja juz niestety na takich ludzi trafiłam....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podejrzewam, że jestem w ciąży, test wykonam jutro, ale aż drgawek dostaję na samą myśl ;/ Mam dwoje dzieci, w tym 8 miesięczniaka i serio nie chcemy trzeciego. Mam też problem z wyliczeniem długości ciąży, ponieważ ostatni okres miałam 20 maja! Z tym, że seks uprawiałam 24.06, wcześniej nic - byłam pewna że lada moment będę miała okres i że mam dni stuprocentowo niepłodne, no ale okres nie pojawił się do chwili obecnej. Jeśli jutro wyjdzie pozytyw to będę w ciąży 2 tygodnie licząc od momentu zapłodnienia, bo okres w moim wypadku jest niewiarygodny, coś mi się przestawiło widocznie, pech!
> No ale do rzeczy, jeśli wyjdzie pozytyw to będę chciała zamówić tabletki, zapoznałam się ze stroną Women on Web no i dwa pytania, tą darowiznę należy wpłacić w euro, no ok, ale jak ja mam wykonać ten przelew? W banku, na poczcie? Nie mam konta walutowego... Druga rzecz: długo będę czekała na ten zestaw? No i jeszcze takie pytanie, nie ma możliwości zakupu tego zestawu w Pl, płacąc normalnie przy odbiorze? Byłoby szybciej niż z zagranicy, i bez komplikacji walutowych... Liczę na pomoc z Waszej strony


Zestaw idzie max do dwóch tygodni a aborcję możesz wykonać bezpiecznie do 12 tyg a nawet później, więc masz masę czasu. Oczywiście możesz czytać ogłoszenia w których oszuści będą się zaklinali na życie swojej matki, że mają oryginalny zestaw, ja Ci jednak powiem od razu -szkoda czasu. W Polsce RU nie jest dopuszczone do obrotu, więc niemożliwe jest kupienie go ot tak sobie, i zapłata przy odbiorze. Przelew możesz wykonać normalnie, w złotówkach, twój bank sobie to przewalutuje. Znalazłam nawet wzory przelewów na maszwybor net.

----------


## Kate30

> Zestaw idzie max do dwóch tygodni a aborcję możesz wykonać bezpiecznie do 12 tyg a nawet później, więc masz masę czasu. Oczywiście możesz czytać ogłoszenia w których oszuści będą się zaklinali na życie swojej matki, że mają oryginalny zestaw, ja Ci jednak powiem od razu -szkoda czasu. W Polsce RU nie jest dopuszczone do obrotu, więc niemożliwe jest kupienie go ot tak sobie, i zapłata przy odbiorze. Przelew możesz wykonać normalnie, w złotówkach, twój bank sobie to przewalutuje. Znalazłam nawet wzory przelewów na maszwybor net.


Rozumiem, jutro przede mną sądny dzień, jeśli wyjdzie pozytyw to jak najszybciej postaram się załatwić formalności: zamówić i zapłacić i będę czekać. Pewnie odezwę się z pytaniami przed zażyciem, kurcze, a myślałam że mi się to nie przytrafi, 10 lat razem - dwoje dzieci planowanych, a teraz tak się porobiło ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem, jutro przede mną sądny dzień, jeśli wyjdzie pozytyw to jak najszybciej postaram się załatwić formalności: zamówić i zapłacić i będę czekać. Pewnie odezwę się z pytaniami przed zażyciem, kurcze, a myślałam że mi się to nie przytrafi, 10 lat razem - dwoje dzieci planowanych, a teraz tak się porobiło ;/


no to trzymam kciuki, żeby się jednak okazało, że fałszywy alarm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podejrzewam, że jestem w ciąży, test wykonam jutro, ale aż drgawek dostaję na samą myśl ;/ Mam dwoje dzieci, w tym 8 miesięczniaka i serio nie chcemy trzeciego. Mam też problem z wyliczeniem długości ciąży, ponieważ ostatni okres miałam 20 maja! Z tym, że seks uprawiałam 24.06, wcześniej nic - byłam pewna że lada moment będę miała okres i że mam dni stuprocentowo niepłodne, no ale okres nie pojawił się do chwili obecnej. Jeśli jutro wyjdzie pozytyw to będę w ciąży 2 tygodnie licząc od momentu zapłodnienia, bo okres w moim wypadku jest niewiarygodny, coś mi się przestawiło widocznie, pech!
> No ale do rzeczy, jeśli wyjdzie pozytyw to będę chciała zamówić tabletki, zapoznałam się ze stroną Women on Web no i dwa pytania, tą darowiznę należy wpłacić w euro, no ok, ale jak ja mam wykonać ten przelew? W banku, na poczcie? Nie mam konta walutowego... Druga rzecz: długo będę czekała na ten zestaw? No i jeszcze takie pytanie, nie ma możliwości zakupu tego zestawu w Pl, płacąc normalnie przy odbiorze? Byłoby szybciej niż z zagranicy, i bez komplikacji walutowych... Liczę na pomoc z Waszej strony


A dlaczego po prostu nie kupisz Arthrotec w aptece?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ile krwawiłyscie łącznie z plamieniem po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego po prostu nie kupisz Arthrotec w aptece?


A uwazasz że to takie proste ? Nie każdy jest urodzonym aktorem, i potrafi nasciemniac w aptece. Ja weszłam do jednej, zaczęłam bajeczke o chorej babci, a farmaceutka aż poszła po kierownika na zaplecze, żeby on mi powiedział dosadnie, że TEGO leku nie dostane. Zwiewalam stamtąd jak niepyszna. A zestaw zamowilam w domu, spokojnie, przed kompem, nie musiałam się nikomu tłumaczyć, i miałam pewność że pomoże,  i nie będę musiała brać kilka razy, jak to bywa w przypadku Arthrotecu.

----------


## Kate30

> A dlaczego po prostu nie kupisz Arthrotec w aptece?


 A to jest na pewno skuteczne i bezpieczne? Różne opinie krążą po necie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A uwazasz że to takie proste ? Nie każdy jest urodzonym aktorem, i potrafi nasciemniac w aptece. Ja weszłam do jednej, zaczęłam bajeczke o chorej babci, a farmaceutka aż poszła po kierownika na zaplecze, żeby on mi powiedział dosadnie, że TEGO leku nie dostane. Zwiewalam stamtąd jak niepyszna. A zestaw zamowilam w domu, spokojnie, przed kompem, nie musiałam się nikomu tłumaczyć, i miałam pewność że pomoże,  i nie będę musiała brać kilka razy, jak to bywa w przypadku Arthrotecu.


no w sumie co racja to racja. ja jestem tydzien po i szczerze noe wiem czy sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to jest na pewno skuteczne i bezpieczne? Różne opinie krążą po necie?


napewno nie jest bezpieczne . a skutecznosc to 80%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arth. w blistrach(12szt.-150zl)lub(20szt.-250zl)szybka wysyłka za pobraniem a na życzenie sprawdzenie zawartosci.tel.519-786-700 ps.udzielam porady dotyczacej podawania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania10 tabletek arthrotecu.

zainteresowana? pisz na krislondon@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, a mialyscie plamienia przed zazyciem tego art bo ja mam tak jak na okres ale wiem ze to ciaza bo piersi mam bolace wieksze i zrobilam trzy testy  kazdy wynik pozytywny. Tylko zastanawia mnie to plamienie, dzis dostane te 10 kolejnych art bo mi babka nie zamowila, powiedzcie mi jesli tymi 12 tab nie uda sie to co robic wtedy? milego dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej zamówić zestaw id womenek ja czekam na niego,jest bezpieczny i skuteczny na 98%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama go zamówilam jestem w 8 tygodniu i czekam na przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej zamówić zestaw id womenek ja czekam na niego,jest bezpieczny i skuteczny na 98%


niby tak ale ja i tak mam plamienia sa praktycznie codziennie wiec wydaje mi sie cos nie tak bo mam juz dzieci i przy nich tak nie mialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najgorsze jest to oczekiwanie na Zestaw dopiero dwa dni temu mi go wysłali , czas sie tak cholernie dłuży 
Oby jak najszybciej dziewczyny te zestawy nam doszły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja zamawialam pod nr 508426708 na paczke czekalam 2 dni leki bardzo skuteczne wszystko poszlo dobrze w 12 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czeac dziewczymy. urodzialam pierwsze dziecko 3 miesiace temu , okazalo sie ze znowu jestem w ciazy.. planuje w sobote wziac art forte , podczas pierwszej ciazy mialam nadcisnienie, teraz tez juz czuje ze jest skokowe... moze ktoras z was miala tez nadcisnienie i brala te tabletki? wem ze po nich ogolbie dostaje sie cisnienia wyzszego... obawiam sie poprostu jakis efektow... wiadomo ze kazda z nas jest inna ,ale moze ktoras tez miala taka sytuacje i cos moze doradzic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi tez  w sobotę wysłali zestaw,a jestem w 8 tygodniu

----------


## Kate30

Ale mi ulżyło, a już byłam zdecydowana na ten krok, dzięki za rady. Dla pewności powtórzę jeszcze za kilka dni test o ile miesiączka do tego czasu się nie pojawi. Ale ulga, powodzenia dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny odpowiecie mi ile krawilyscie łacznie z plamieniem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam arthrotec,wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości,wysyłam poczta polska 24h,więcej informacji udzielę na e-mail
               pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny odpowiecie mi ile krawilyscie łacznie z plamieniem ?


krwawienie powinno być od 2 tygodni

jeśli jest dłużej to dobrze jest udac się na kontrolę lekarską z usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> krwawienie powinno być od 2 tygodni
> 
> jeśli jest dłużej to dobrze jest udac się na kontrolę lekarską z usg


ja jestem 8 dni po i teraz mam lekkie plamienie tylko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem 8 dni po i teraz mam lekkie plamienie tylko


jak 8 dni po to wszystko dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś się orientuje jak wygląda sprawa wysyłek zestawów z wow do wrocławia? Czy przesyłki są zatrzymywane przez urząd celny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nabylam pod 508426708 srodki bardzo pomocne w 8tyg z paczka rowniez  nie bylo problemu otrzymalam na 3 dzien 508426708 dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś się orientuje jak wygląda sprawa wysyłek zestawów z wow do wrocławia? Czy przesyłki są zatrzymywane przez urząd celny?


Wrocław bezproblemowo. Sama zamawialam.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wrocław bezproblemowo. Sama zamawialam.


I w ile czasu ci doszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie za 100 zł    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I w ile czasu ci doszło?


W 8 dni
 , szybciutko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 8 dni
>  , szybciutko.


8 dni z weekendami ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8 dni z weekendami ?


tak,z wweekendami, zamowilam we wtorek i w następny wtorek dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak,z wweekendami, zamowilam we wtorek i w następny wtorek dostałam.


Mam nadzieje ze do mnie tez tak szybko dojdzie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam pytanie co zrobić z ostatnimi dwoma tabletkami miso. Na syronie piszą, że mogą przydac sie  pozniej. Tzn kiedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, mam pytanie co zrobić z ostatnimi dwoma tabletkami miso. Na syronie piszą, że mogą przydac sie  pozniej. Tzn kiedy?


Czasem przydają się kilka dni po akcji,w momencie kiedy zatrzyma się krwawienie, lub pojawia sie silniejsze bole brzucha. Mozna je wtedy wziąć zeby poprawić oczyszczanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

art jak sie wezmie te 4 tab pod jezyk to miedzy czasie mozna polykac sline czy trzymac w budzi do czasu rozpuszczenia i wyplucia  rdzenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czasem przydają się kilka dni po akcji,w momencie kiedy zatrzyma się krwawienie, lub pojawia sie silniejsze bole brzucha. Mozna je wtedy wziąć zeby poprawić oczyszczanie.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 120 zł, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak 8 dni po to wszystko dobrze


mam taka nadzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy cos sie moze stac jak wezme te tabletki jak mam astme i nadcisnienie skokowe? mam ten art forte... i wsumie tylko jest 10szt... nie wiem czy to nie za malo i nie wiem jak je wziac i po ile sztuk... czy po 3 co 3 godz czy po 4 tab co 3 godz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czy cos sie moze stac jak wezme te tabletki jak mam astme i nadcisnienie skokowe? mam ten art forte... i wsumie tylko jest 10szt... nie wiem czy to nie za malo i nie wiem jak je wziac i po ile sztuk... czy po 3 co 3 godz czy po 4 tab co 3 godz...


lepiej wziąć schematem 4-4-2 żeby na początku mieć optymalne stężenie. A co do Twoich chorób, nikt Ci tu nie odpowie jak zareagujesz, bo nie jesteśmy lekarzami. myślę, że warto zapoznać się z ulotka, przeciwwskazaniami, skutkami ubocznymi i mieć przy sobie zaufaną osobę, która będzie Cię obserwować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> art jak sie wezmie te 4 tab pod jezyk to miedzy czasie mozna polykac sline czy trzymac w budzi do czasu rozpuszczenia i wyplucia  rdzenia?


odpisze ktoras?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odpisze ktoras?


ślinę możesz połykać, ale papkę staraj się utrzymywać pod językiem. możesz też włożyć między dziąsło a policzek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chyba sie udało . zrobiłam test po 9 dniach i kreska jest ledwo widoczna pod swiało .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 szt - 10 zł + odbiór osobisty w Oświęcimiu lub przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia. Mam 2 opakowania. Tel. 570 634 417. Napisz, oddzwonie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam za koszt wysyłki 2 tabletki misoprostolu z wow. dla kogoś kto stara się skompletować. p_michalina@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy komus komu wysłali w sobote przesylki wyświetla sie juz na stronie poczty polskiej gdzie jest przesyłka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

udalo sie caly zabieg przebiegl pomyslnie tabletki nabylam pod 508426708 zostalo mi 4 sztuki oddam za koszt wysylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy komus komu wysłali w sobote przesylki wyświetla sie juz na stronie poczty polskiej gdzie jest przesyłka ?


Oczywiście chodzi mi o wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. jest to mozliwe zeby po rozpuszczeniu pod jezykiem art forte wyszlo w moczu przy badaniu lekarskim , ze bralo sie te tabletki ? troche sie boje , bo w sobote bede je brala no a pozniej chcialabym isc na kontrole i zobaczysz czy wszystko wylecialo... tez nie wiem czy isc jutro na pierwsze usg do lekarza u ktorego prowadzilam pierwsza ciaze czy isc gdzie kolwiek zeby zobaczysz czy faktycznie jest to zywa ciaza i w ktorym dokladnie tygodniu... nie chce wzbudzic jakich kolwiek podejrzen... bo co jutro pojde na usg a np w poniedzialek pojde i powiem ze poronilam?? troche lipa :-/  , doradzcie cos dziewczyny... mam ogromny stres przed tym wszystkim....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej. jest to mozliwe zeby po rozpuszczeniu pod jezykiem art forte wyszlo w moczu przy badaniu lekarskim , ze bralo sie te tabletki ? troche sie boje , bo w sobote bede je brala no a pozniej chcialabym isc na kontrole i zobaczysz czy wszystko wylecialo... tez nie wiem czy isc jutro na pierwsze usg do lekarza u ktorego prowadzilam pierwsza ciaze czy isc gdzie kolwiek zeby zobaczysz czy faktycznie jest to zywa ciaza i w ktorym dokladnie tygodniu... nie chce wzbudzic jakich kolwiek podejrzen... bo co jutro pojde na usg a np w poniedzialek pojde i powiem ze poronilam?? troche lipa :-/  , doradzcie cos dziewczyny... mam ogromny stres przed tym wszystkim....


hej na pewno nic nie wyjdzie w badaniu krwi. Ja dzień po wzięciu tabletek pojechałam na pogotowie żeby sprawdzić czy wszystki ok. Doszło do poronienia ale misiałam zostać na czyszczeniu. Robili mi badanie krwi i nic nie wyszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rowniez jestem po udanym zabegu srodkami zamowionymi pod 508426708 dziekuje za pomoc i polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok dziekuje za odpowiedz ...

----------


## Carolina

Hej dziewczyny proszę dajcie mi źródło gdzie mogę kupić te tabletki błam!  :Frown: 
mój e-mail: k.gorlic48@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny proszę dajcie mi źródło gdzie mogę kupić te tabletki błam! 
> mój e-mail: k.gorlic48@gmail.com


womenhelp org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 120 zł, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenhelp org


a także womenonweb org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow, mnie już nie jest potrzebny. Cena 400zl z przesyłką ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, kontakt email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow, mnie już nie jest potrzebny. Cena 400zl z przesyłką ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, kontakt email


 kubamax0@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow, mnie już nie jest potrzebny. Cena 400zl z przesyłką ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, kontakt email


nie za drogo ? na WOW darowizna max 80 euro x 4,20 =336 zł plus paczka 22 zł = 358 zł  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec pozostało mi z 24 szt z orginalnym opakowaniem na którem jest kod kreskowy i naklejka apteki. adamszmaragdowa@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec nowa26@interia.pl             zapewniam uczciwość i dyskretność kupującego, szybko i w rozsądnej cenie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a także womenonweb org


womenhelp.org jest lepsze, szybciej odpowiadają na maile niż ta druga organizacja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny jestem po udanym zabiegu w 12 tyg mizoprostolem zamowionym pod 508426708 wszystko poszlo ok tylko troche sie martwie bo krwawienie jest juz 4 co prawda coraz mniejsze ale nie wiem co zrobic udac sie do lekarza czy samo sie unormuje wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem po udanym zabiegu w 12 tyg mizoprostolem zamowionym pod 508426708 wszystko poszlo ok tylko troche sie martwie bo krwawienie jest juz 4 co prawda coraz mniejsze ale nie wiem co zrobic udac sie do lekarza czy samo sie unormuje wszystko


Oszuscie nie wysilaj się....

----------


## Pomoge

Zakupiłem te tabletki z dziewczyną lecz okazały się niepotrzebne. Wszystko w oryginalnym opakowaniu (20sztuk) nie rozpakowane, jeżeli ktoś ich potrzebuje to proszę pisać na tego mail'a bicepswodza@op.pl dogadamy się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem po udanym zabiegu w 12 tyg mizoprostolem zamowionym pod 508426708 wszystko poszlo ok tylko troche sie martwie bo krwawienie jest juz 4 co prawda coraz mniejsze ale nie wiem co zrobic udac sie do lekarza czy samo sie unormuje wszystko


rowniez korzystalam z ich pomocy w 8 tygodniu wszystko przebieglo poprawnie krwawienie podobnie jak u kolezanki utrzymywalo sie 4 dni teraz wszystko wrocilo do normy. 508426708 skuteczne sprawdzone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak zweryfikowałaś że się udało?

jak wygladało krwawienie i czy nie za krótko te 4 dni?

w którym tygodniu byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak zweryfikowałaś że się udało?
> 
> jak wygladało krwawienie i czy nie za krótko te 4 dni?
> 
> w którym tygodniu byłaś?


Przecież to oszust, w kółko poleca numer 508... I wymyśla coraz to nowe historyjki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Jest któraś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;102300]Hej dziewczyny. Jest któraś?[/Q
jestem . słucham /?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem. Miesiączkę miałam 3 czerwca,  1 lipca zrobiłam 3 testy i wszystkie pokazały dwie kreski. Drugiego dnia byłam u ginekologa i powiedział, że może być za wcześnie na wykrycie ciąży, jednak kazał mi traktować się jakbym w niej była. Dziś odbieram HCG. Myślicie, że jeśli jest podwyższone, to jest za wcześnie na zażycie arthotecu? Od dnia ostatniej miesiączki jestem w 5tc a licząc od dnia zapłodnienia w jakimś 3.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam problem. Miesiączkę miałam 3 czerwca,  1 lipca zrobiłam 3 testy i wszystkie pokazały dwie kreski. Drugiego dnia byłam u ginekologa i powiedział, że może być za wcześnie na wykrycie ciąży, jednak kazał mi traktować się jakbym w niej była. Dziś odbieram HCG. Myślicie, że jeśli jest podwyższone, to jest za wcześnie na zażycie arthotecu? Od dnia ostatniej miesiączki jestem w 5tc a licząc od dnia zapłodnienia w jakimś 3.


spokojnie mozesz zażyć . ja tak samo miałam ze w 5 tyg byłam . i chyba sie udało jestem 10 dni po i juz nie plamie od wczoraj. u lekarza jescze nie byłam bo dopiero wizyte mam na 13ego ale robiłam juz test i co prawda jest druga kreska ale widoczna tylko pod swiatło .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz odebrałam wynik. Hcg - 205,50. Nie bardzo  wiem jak go zinterpretować. Pomóżcie  :Frown:

----------


## myszufka@wp.pl

Mialam zabieg tydzien temu, jeszcze krwawie ale czuje sie dobrze i to po samym Arthrotecu, 8tabletek, kilka godzin i po sprawie. Zreszta przezylam dwa poronienia samoistne no i to juz wywolane. Wcale sie nie roznia, tak samo duze krwawienie, wymioty, biegunka. Nie ma sie co bac, skurcze bola, wiadomo ale porod boli bardziej - mam dwa dzieciaczki to wiem. Nie chce wiecej bo stac nas tylko na dwojke. Oplacalo sie dac te 300 zl. Wiadomo nigdy sie pewnosci nie ma, chociaz blistry ok, paragon do wgladu. Trzymam za Was kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spokojnie mozesz zażyć . ja tak samo miałam ze w 5 tyg byłam . i chyba sie udało jestem 10 dni po i juz nie plamie od wczoraj. u lekarza jescze nie byłam bo dopiero wizyte mam na 13ego ale robiłam juz test i co prawda jest druga kreska ale widoczna tylko pod swiatło .


Dzięki. Strasznie się boje. Mam receptę i chce dziś to zrobić ale strach jest tak ogromny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki. Strasznie się boje. Mam receptę i chce dziś to zrobić ale strach jest tak ogromny...


tez sie strasznie bałam . ale to nic takiego .. chociaz kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej . ja miałam ylko drgawki i biegunke a poza tym to ok . moge Ci podac meila . mozemy pisac jak juz zaczniesz . zebyś nie była sama.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tez sie strasznie bałam . ale to nic takiego .. chociaz kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej . ja miałam ylko drgawki i biegunke a poza tym to ok . moge Ci podac meila . mozemy pisac jak juz zaczniesz . zebyś nie była sama.


Byłoby super.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłoby super.


olan2@buziaczek.pl napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tez sie strasznie bałam . ale to nic takiego .. chociaz kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej . ja miałam ylko drgawki i biegunke a poza tym to ok . moge Ci podac meila . mozemy pisac jak juz zaczniesz . zebyś nie była sama.


Podasz teraz tego maila?  Chciałabym popytać o kilka rzeczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> olan2@buziaczek.pl napisz


Napisałam do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzialam tydzien temu 8 tabletek, krwawienie, biegunka, wymioty. Skurcze mialam po pol godz od wziecia. Wzielam jez zelazo bo mam anemie, da sie przezyc. Obecnie koncze krwawic i czuje sie dobrze. Kazdy inaczej reaguje, u mnie sie udalo. Poza tym przezylam dwa poronienia samoistne i mam dwojke dzieci urodzonych jedno sn drugie cc, ten bol po Artro jest do zniesienia i nie rozni sie od poronienia samoistnego. 

myszufka@wp.pl

 POWODZENIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz odebrałam wynik. Hcg - 205,50. Nie bardzo  wiem jak go zinterpretować. Pomóżcie


no cóż, ciąża jak złoto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juha25@onet.pl

jak ktoś do mnie pisze, ja odpisuję za każdym razem, więc warto zajrzeć do skrzynki "SPAM", mam do sprzedania 12 sztuk arthrotec, cena 120 plus wysyłka. jakieś pytania dodatkowe? pisać  :Smile:   ja sama jestem po takim zabiegu, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak jest u was z krwawieniem po czy na drugi dzien dajecie rade wyjsc z domu, pracowac itd czy raczej jest tak obfite ze nie da sie funkcjonowac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jak jestem w 2 tygodniu moge wziac art czy to za wcześnie??? Pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jak jestem w 2 tygodniu moge wziac art czy to za wcześnie??? Pomóżcie


nie mam pojecia ale jezeli masz czas do 9 tego tygodnia to zrob to najlepiej w 6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam pare lat temu w 6 i ból nie do zniesienia dlatego jak teraz wiem ze juz jestem wolałabym od razu zrobic tylko boje sie czy wszystko pójdzie ok..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszędzie piszą ze do 9 a nikt nie napisał od ktorego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam pare lat temu w 6 i ból nie do zniesienia dlatego jak teraz wiem ze juz jestem wolałabym od razu zrobic tylko boje sie czy wszystko pójdzie ok..


ale na kazda inaczej to przechodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Wczoraj o godz 22 wzielam pierwszej dawke 4 tab arthrotec forte (taki tylko udaly mi sie zdobyc w aptece) dodam ze dopochwowo I nix ... nastepna o 1 I takze nic ... na 3 dawke troszke mi sie za spalo I wzielam dopiero po 5 ... I dalej nic zero krwawienia jak wstalas jedynie lekkie oslabienie .. mam w raze nie ze tab. Dopochwowo sie nie rozpuszczaja przy kolejnych Dawac bylo czuc je w srodku. .. mysliCie ze jest jeszcze szansa?  Czy probowal ponow nie ? I kiedy? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam za bledy, ale Telefon mi szaleje; dd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam za bledy, ale Telefon mi szaleje; dd


wez pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No mam zamiar tylko nie wiem kiedy czy dzisiaj juz moge czy lepiej po czekac I czy moge wyciagnac ten rdzen odrazu czy musze go tez trzyma w buzi czy poprostu "rozbroic "tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No mam zamiar tylko nie wiem kiedy czy dzisiaj juz moge czy lepiej po czekac I czy moge wyciagnac ten rdzen odrazu czy musze go tez trzyma w buzi czy poprostu "rozbroic "tabletki.


one szybko sie rozpuszczaja to wez pod jezyk i po chwili bedziesz mogla wycoagnac rdzenie. i trzymaj ta papke przez 30 min a pozniej mozesz papke popic woda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy jeden dzien po pierwszej probie to nie za szybko ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy jeden dzien po pierwszej probie to nie za szybko ?


mozesz poczekac jeszcze z 3 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 28 szt arth. Chętne pisać na ewpiatek34@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sobote wysłali mi zestaw wow , dwa dni temu na emoritoning miałam komunikat ze jest wysłany z 
Mumbai z data (07.07.2015)  i  jeszcze status mi sie nie zmienił :/ myślicie ze paczka juz od dawna jest w Polsce tylko po prostu oni nie zmienili statusu przesylki ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w sobote wysłali mi zestaw wow , dwa dni temu na emoritoning miałam komunikat ze jest wysłany z 
> Mumbai z data (07.07.2015)  i  jeszcze status mi sie nie zmienił :/ myślicie ze paczka juz od dawna jest w Polsce tylko po prostu oni nie zmienili statusu przesylki ??


Raczej wejdzie do Polski w weekend i w pon, wt będzie u Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec nowa26@interia.pl zapewniam uczciwość i dyskretność kupującego, szybko i w rozsądnej cenie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jak jestem w 2 tygodniu moge wziac art czy to za wcześnie??? Pomóżcie


coś źle liczysz
nie można być w 2 tygodniu bo ciążę liczy sie od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki

teoretycznie dzień planowanej kolejnej daje już 4 tygodnie, więc z tego co rozumiem jest to pomiędzy 4-5 tygodniem

oczywiscie, możesz wziać misoprostol, ilość tygodni nie ma kompletnie znaczenia

więcej info pod nr 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. 
> Wczoraj o godz 22 wzielam pierwszej dawke 4 tab arthrotec forte (taki tylko udaly mi sie zdobyc w aptece) dodam ze dopochwowo I nix ... nastepna o 1 I takze nic ... na 3 dawke troszke mi sie za spalo I wzielam dopiero po 5 ... I dalej nic zero krwawienia jak wstalas jedynie lekkie oslabienie .. mam w raze nie ze tab. Dopochwowo sie nie rozpuszczaja przy kolejnych Dawac bylo czuc je w srodku. .. mysliCie ze jest jeszcze szansa?  Czy probowal ponow nie ? I kiedy? Pozdrawiam


czy nawilżałas tabletki przed włożeniem do pochwy? 
są kobiety, które niestety nie reagują na misoprostol, skutecznosć tej metody jest mniejsza niż w połączeniu z mifepristonem
możesz jeszcze poczekac parę dni, czasami organizm potrzebuje czasu żeby zareagować
jak by się nic nie działo do weekendu, pomysl o mife+miso zestawie

wiecej na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochana ostatnia miesiączke miałam 26 maj zrobiłam we wtorek bete 180 byłam na usg lekarz nic noe widział w laboratorium powiedzieli ze taka wartość bety odpowiada 2 tyg ciąży miesiączki mam nie regularne dlatego sie zasugerowałem tym 2 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyniki z usg i bety są z rzeczywistego rozwoju ciąży

natomiast, żeby zestandaryzować wszystkie ciąże to liczy się tak jak podałam wyżej

musisz pamiętać, żeby to jakoś porównać to musisz zawsze do wyników bety i usg tą różnice dwóch tygodni (która wynika z cyklu miesiączkowego) uwzględniać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli od 4 w gore jestem tak? Bo juz sie pogubiłam bardzo dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli od 4 w gore jestem tak? Bo juz sie pogubiłam bardzo dziekuje za pomoc


tak jesteś od 4 w górę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak myslicie zadziala art forte w 10 tyg c?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapytaj pod 508426708 tam uzyskasz skuteczna pomoc mi pomogli w 12 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak myslicie zadziala art forte w 10 tyg c?


Tydzień nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, art ma 70-80% skuteczności, uda się, albo nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po ale nie wiem czy się udało. Krew pojawiła się juz po drugiej dawce ale nie leciała tak jak pisalyscie... ból brzucha utrzymuje się nadal a krwawienia mam podczas wizyt w toalecie  :Frown:  nic ze mnie nie "wyleciało" większego. Skrzepy są malutkie. Zastanawiam się nad kolejną dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

więc powinnas sprawdzić czy faktycznie sie udało bo możesz się rozczarować

albo usg albo beta HCG z krwi w odstępie kilku dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> więc powinnas sprawdzić czy faktycznie sie udało bo możesz się rozczarować
> 
> albo usg albo beta HCG z krwi w odstępie kilku dni


Zastanawiam się tylko co powiedzieć na USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanawiam się tylko co powiedzieć na USG


Że spoznial ci się okres, a teraz masz jakieś bóle i krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w trakcie 3 dawki dopochwowo z tym ze po 2 dawce wylecialo mi 2 razy cos glutowatego przezroczystego teraz ustaly skurcze ale krwawienie trwa wiec nie wiem czy jestem po jak wam sie wydaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, napisze Wam jak to było u mnie, może komuś pomogę. Pierwsza dawka o godzinie 10 - 2 rozkruszone tabletki bez rdzenia pod język przez pół godziny + dwie dopochwowo, druga o 13. 12 tydzień ciąży i 6 dni. Po pierwszej dawce dreszcze, było mi bardzo zimno, po drugiej to samo, od razu przyszły skurcze, na początku jak podczas okresu, później silniejsze, ale do zniesienia bez paracetamolu. O 16 silniejsze skurcze, wyleciał czop (śluz z domieszką krwi i malutkimi skrzelami), ok. 16:30 zaczęła lecieć rzadka krew, następnie grube skrzepy, po dwóch partiach wyleciał płód, który musiałam odciąć oskarżonymi nożyczkami, bo była pępowina. Za ok. 20 minut wyszło łożysko, musiałam mocno przec, następnie krew, skrzepy. Wzięłam ciepły prysznic, o 17:10 trzecią dawkę, jedną tabletka bez rdzenia pod język + jedną całą dopochwowo. Skurcze, minimalne dreszcze i na te chwilę leże i czekam na krwawienie. Wezcie może pod uwagę masę swojego ciała. Podrawiam.

----------


## marzena12345

Czesć!

Tabletki Arthrotec kupiłam dla przyjaciółki jednak w ostateczności zdecydowała się na urodzić  :Smile: 

Posiadam jedno opakowanie kupione bezpośrednio w aptece, jednak sprzedane nam w cenie 300 zł Termin ważnosci 13.10.2017

250 zł
venerdi25@gmail.com

wysyłka pobraniowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesć!
> 
> Tabletki Arthrotec kupiłam dla przyjaciółki jednak w ostateczności zdecydowała się na urodzić 
> 
> Posiadam jedno opakowanie kupione bezpośrednio w aptece, jednak sprzedane nam w cenie 300 zł Termin ważnosci 13.10.2017
> 
> 250 zł
> venerdi25@gmail.com
> 
> wysyłka pobraniowa


w aptece za 300 zł dlaczego?ja kupilam za ponad 50zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w aptece za 300 zł dlaczego?ja kupilam za ponad 50zl


Pewnie ktoś sobie zaśpiewał za zalatwienie i wykupienie recepty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z was obficie krwawila?  Ja mam takie delikatne krwawienie tylko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam tab. arthrotec,wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości,więcej informacji na  
 e-mail nowa26interia.pl pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każda z was obficie krwawila?  Ja mam takie delikatne krwawienie tylko...


A który to tydzień ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja krwawie juz ponad 3 tyg wczoraj dopiero ustalo tylko delikatnie plamie kilka dni miałam obfitego krwawienia mmnóstwo skrzepow a zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny czy to możliwe żeby zabieg się nie udał ? Proszęppomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień ?


5tc. Po drugiej dawce krew mocno ze mnie poleciała a teraz jest tylko przy wizycie w ubikacji. Brzuch boli nadal. Z tym, że mdłości zniknęły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja paczka dzisiaj o pierwszej trafiła do wer , mam nadzleje ze w poniedzialek ja dostanę ,wiecie mizeile takiepaczki sa tam trzymane ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wejdź na maszwybor.net tam ci wytłumaczą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja krwawie juz ponad 3 tyg wczoraj dopiero ustalo tylko delikatnie plamie kilka dni miałam obfitego krwawienia mmnóstwo skrzepow a zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny czy to możliwe żeby zabieg się nie udał ? Proszęppomóżcie


ja krwawiłam 8 dni obficie  a teraz jestem po 12 dniach i troszke mam na wkładce takie brazowe upławy . zrobilam test i ta druga kreska była ledwo c widoczna tylko pod swiatłem. jaka twoja była?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja krwawiłam 8 dni obficie  a teraz jestem po 12 dniach i troszke mam na wkładce takie brazowe upławy . zrobilam test i ta druga kreska była ledwo c widoczna tylko pod swiatłem. jaka twoja była?


No u mnie były w miarę widoczne a hcg miałam 205

----------


## Pomoge

Bicepswodza@op.pl 
Tak jak wcześniej pisałem mam opakowanie arth 20sztuk i sprzedam je w cenie 150zł!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja krwawiłam 8 dni obficie  a teraz jestem po 12 dniach i troszke mam na wkładce takie brazowe upławy . zrobilam test i ta druga kreska była ledwo c widoczna tylko pod swiatłem. jaka twoja była?


Moja druga była trochę bladsza ale widoczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja druga była trochę bladsza ale widoczna


moja prawie ze nie widoczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

15 kwietnia tego roku poroniłam w 13tyg ciązy, zostałam wyczyszczona itp jedyna dolegliwość to stan zapalny ale już jest ok, okres przed zajsciem w ciąze miałam co 28 dni po poronieniu ukazał się miesiąc po zabiegu następnie cykle trwały co 20 dni bardzo obfite teraz problem tkwi ze okresu brak  współżyłam z swoim partnerem od tego zajścia pierwszy raz 28 czerwca w zabezpieczeniu przed wyryskiem sie wycofał również i następnie 5 lipca i tak samo uważamy ogladamy zabezpieczenie i przed wytryskiem sie wycofuje ... boje sie zebym nie zaszła w ciąże lekarz przestrzega mnie ze nie teraz bo bedzie to samo , niech mi ktoś opowie o okresach po poronieniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15 kwietnia tego roku poroniłam w 13tyg ciązy, zostałam wyczyszczona itp jedyna dolegliwość to stan zapalny ale już jest ok, okres przed zajsciem w ciąze miałam co 28 dni po poronieniu ukazał się miesiąc po zabiegu następnie cykle trwały co 20 dni bardzo obfite teraz problem tkwi ze okresu brak  współżyłam z swoim partnerem od tego zajścia pierwszy raz 28 czerwca w zabezpieczeniu przed wyryskiem sie wycofał również i następnie 5 lipca i tak samo uważamy ogladamy zabezpieczenie i przed wytryskiem sie wycofuje ... boje sie zebym nie zaszła w ciąże lekarz przestrzega mnie ze nie teraz bo bedzie to samo , niech mi ktoś opowie o okresach po poronieniach


Hej, lekarz czyścił Cię łyżeczkowo? Jak długo krwawiłaś później? 
Czy był widoczny u Ciebie cały płód?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy nawilżałas tabletki przed włożeniem do pochwy? 
> są kobiety, które niestety nie reagują na misoprostol, skutecznosć tej metody jest mniejsza niż w połączeniu z mifepristonem
> możesz jeszcze poczekac parę dni, czasami organizm potrzebuje czasu żeby zareagować
> jak by się nic nie działo do weekendu, pomysl o mife+miso zestawie
> 
> wiecej na maszwybor.net


Nie nawilżylam, niestety ale pisalam do wow, ale przesylka do niemiec jest nie mozliwa .. Dzisiaj sprobuje ponow nie tym razem doustnie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, lekarz czyścił Cię łyżeczkowo? Jak długo krwawiłaś później? 
> Czy był widoczny u Ciebie cały płód?


tak , od razu trafiłam do szpitala bo lało sie ze mnie krwią, po zabiegu to tak do tygodnia krwawiłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mam komuś pomuc w uzyskaniu tabletek,to polecam nowa26@interia.pl 
Bardzo sprawnie wszystko poszło i uczciwa osoba na pewno się dogadacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja chyba jestem po bo mam krwawienie wczoraj bralam art dopochwowo. Pierwsza dawka lekkie bole brzucha male krwawienie, druga dawka bol brzucha mocniejszy skurcze co 30-40 sekund, i wylecialo 2 razy cos przezroczystego glutowatego i 3 dawka po niej sie naprezylam wylecial jeden duzy na pol reki skrzep. I dzis krwawienie ale nie jest bardzo obfite. Zastanawiam sie czy zrobic bete czy isc do gina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Jestem z warszawy, potrzebuje kupić Art!! Najlepiej odebrać osobiście  teraz a najpóźniej jutro, nie moge zamowic bo nie mam czasu. jestem w 8tc. potrzebuje kogos wiarygodnego. Prosze o kontakt! patrynnka@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej.. dzis wzielam o 9.30 pierwsza dawke (4 tab art forte) tylko ze po ich rozpuszczeniu pod jezykiem odrazu zwymiotowalam... czy ktoras z was taka miala?? boje sie ze to nie zadziala przez to....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej.. dzis wzielam o 9.30 pierwsza dawke (4 tab art forte) tylko ze po ich rozpuszczeniu pod jezykiem odrazu zwymiotowalam... czy ktoras z was taka miala?? boje sie ze to nie zadziala przez to....


musisz sprobowac jeszcze raz. nie liczac juz tej dawki . czyli 3 razy po 4 tabletki co 3h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostaly mi 4 tabletki art w opakowaniu, orginalnym blistrze i ulotka odsprzedam tanio magicgirl126@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki za odpoqiedz... wzielam kolejna dawke i zaczelo sie krwawienie ze skrzepami , nie jest nasilone ale podobne do miesiaczki , boli tez nie mam , tylko dreszcze i lekki stan podgoraczkowy , 6 tyg ciazy . wiem ze kazda z nas jest inna ,ale obawiam sie ze te tab nie zadzialajq tak jak powinny... korqs z was tez miala podobne objawy jak ja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Jestem z warszawy, potrzebuje kupić Art!! Najlepiej odebrać osobiście  teraz a najpóźniej jutro, nie moge zamowic bo nie mam czasu. jestem w 8tc. potrzebuje kogos wiarygodnego. Prosze o kontakt! patrynnka@gmail.com


Napisz do nowa26 interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny moja paczka jest przetrzymywana juz drugi dzien w wer czy mam sie martwić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny moja paczka jest przetrzymywana juz drugi dzien w wer czy mam sie martwić ?


Nie ma czym, jest weekend, pewnie ruszy dalej w poniedziałek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juha25@onet.pl 
130 złoty za 12 sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

macie wątpliwosci czy podczas brania leków coś jest normalne lub nie normalne

to dzwońcie do nas na infolinię 725892134 lub wchodźcie na forum maszwybor.net

dziewczyny wam pomogą

----------


## ytaka

Witam. Jutro odbieram z apteki arthrotec. Zamówiłam w sobotę ale w dniu dzisiejszym dostałam upragniony okres :Smile: Jeśli jest ktoś chętny do odkupienia (cena jak na paragonie plus koszt wysyłki). Nie jestem naciagaczką wiem, że ciężko go dostać ale na szczęście mi już nie będzie potrzebny :Smile: . Jeśli ktoś będzie zainteresowany proszę pisać na e-maila: ytaka@interia.pl     Opakowanie będzie zawierało 20szt. Ewentualnie jutro mogę zrobić zdjęcie paragonu by uwierzytelnić swoja autentyczność i szczerość. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale nowe oryginalne opakowanie z apteki za 100 zł    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 28 tabletek arth. ewpiatek34@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, szukamy Arthroteca z odbiorem osobistym na terenie Małopolski, Śląskiego, Podkarpackiego czy Świętokrzyskiego. Zależy nam na czasie - proszę o oferty na michal.turkot@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

metoda z misoprostolem wymaga min 12 tabletek, jednorazowo mozna przyjać max 20 tabletek w partiach po 4 tabletki pod język, pomiędzy policzeka a dziąsło czy też dopochowow
skuteczność jakieś 60-70%

zestaw Mifeprsiton+ misoprostol - skuteczność 98%, 1 tabletka mifepristonu i  tylko 4 lub 6 tabletek misoprostolu do 9 tygodnia

zastanówcie się czy warto męczyć się z tym misoprostolem (biegunka, wymioty, zawroty głowy, gorączka) i nie wiadomo czy poskutkuje

moim zdaniem lepiej poczekac na zestaw i mieć z głowy od razu niż męczyć sie miso a potem jak nie podziała czekac na zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A po zestawie nie ma biegunki, wymiotow, goraczki itd? Są tak jak przy samoistnym poronieniu i tak jak przy porodzie. WIEM co mówię, mimo ze mam dopiero 22lata to mam dwojke cudownych dzieci. I zestaw i sam arthrotec maja te same skutki z tą tylko roznicą ze w zestawie jest tabletka uśmiercająca plod, potem wywoluje sie skurcze zeby wydalic wszystko. Sam arthrotec wyrywa plod podczas skurczy, przy malej ciazy jest dosc skuteczny. Ja osobiscie kupilam 20szt  samego Arthrotecu pod koniec 4mca okolo i wystarczylo osiem by bylo po wszystkim. Ciezko bylo, ale skurcze lzejsze niz porodowe. 

I kazdy zabieg czy zestawem czy samym Arthro jest niebezpieczny i moze niesc konsekwencje dla zdrowia, robimy to na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc, bo niczego nie da sie przewidziec nawet w szpitalach pod opieka zdarzaja sie wypadki, zakażenia. Ale cóz taki kraj, lepiej wspomagac czarny rynek handlu lekami gdzie panoszy się masa oszustow niz legalnie dac wybor kobiecie do rozporzadzania wlasnym cialem.

Powodzenia i zabiegow bez komplikacji zycze.


czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jutro odbieram z apteki arthrotec. Zamówiłam w sobotę ale w dniu dzisiejszym dostałam upragniony okresJeśli jest ktoś chętny do odkupienia (cena jak na paragonie plus koszt wysyłki). Nie jestem naciagaczką wiem, że ciężko go dostać ale na szczęście mi już nie będzie potrzebny. Jeśli ktoś będzie zainteresowany proszę pisać na e-maila: ytaka@interia.pl     Opakowanie będzie zawierało 20szt. Ewentualnie jutro mogę zrobić zdjęcie paragonu by uwierzytelnić swoja autentyczność i szczerość. Pozdrawiam




Ogłoszenie nieaktualne. Wspólczuję Wam biedne kobitkich tych naciągaczy co z ludzkiem krzywdy chca się dorobić. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z whw, mnie już nie jest potrzebny. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, kontakt email: metryka01@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po zestawie nie ma biegunki, wymiotow, goraczki itd? Są tak jak przy samoistnym poronieniu i tak jak przy porodzie. WIEM co mówię, mimo ze mam dopiero 22lata to mam dwojke cudownych dzieci. I zestaw i sam arthrotec maja te same skutki z tą tylko roznicą ze w zestawie jest tabletka uśmiercająca plod, potem wywoluje sie skurcze zeby wydalic wszystko. Sam arthrotec wyrywa plod podczas skurczy, przy malej ciazy jest dosc skuteczny. Ja osobiscie kupilam 20szt  samego Arthrotecu pod koniec 4mca okolo i wystarczylo osiem by bylo po wszystkim. Ciezko bylo, ale skurcze lzejsze niz porodowe. 
> 
> I kazdy zabieg czy zestawem czy samym Arthro jest niebezpieczny i moze niesc konsekwencje dla zdrowia, robimy to na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc, bo niczego nie da sie przewidziec nawet w szpitalach pod opieka zdarzaja sie wypadki, zakażenia. Ale cóz taki kraj, lepiej wspomagac czarny rynek handlu lekami gdzie panoszy się masa oszustow niz legalnie dac wybor kobiecie do rozporzadzania wlasnym cialem.
> 
> Powodzenia i zabiegow bez komplikacji zycze.
> 
> 
> czarna5717@gmail.com


w obu przypadkach są skutki ubocze zażycia misoprostolu ale przy zestawie mamy te "atrakcje" raz a przy samym misoprostolu nawet do 5 bo nie wiemy kiedy nasz organizm zareaguje i czy w ogóle zareaguje.

Zgadzam się, aborcja farmakologiczna to nie zabawa. Trzeba uważac na siebie, zeby nie zrobić sobie krzywdy. Zawsze powtarzamy, że ktoś powinen być z toba w poblizu bądź jeśli nie ma takiej mozliwosci (bo robimy aborcje w samotności) zaplanowac by móc szybko zawiadomić kogoś. 
Z drugiej strony, nasze doświadczenie pokazuje, że przypadków kiedy obecnosć drugiej osoby jest konieczna to jakieś 10% wszystkich aborcji. Nie jest z nami kobietami tak źle ;-)

Dajemy rade, jak zawsze gdy trzeba dac sobie radę. 
Więcej info jak wyglada aborcja i jak sobie radzić pod nr 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do ilu tygodni po zażyciu arthrotec test ciążowy może wychodzić pozytywny? Ja już jestem ponad 3 tygodnie po dopiero kilka dni temu skończyłam krwawie tylko lekko plamie w czwartek zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny co prawda ta druga kreska jest blada ale jest . Było duże krwawienie dużo skrzepow czy jest możliwość ze się nie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak naprawdę pozytywny wynik może się pojawiać nawet do 4 tygodnia po, przerabiałam temat to wiem. Nie martw się, napewno Ci się udało!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam dzis u lekarza . ginekolog nawet nie stwierdził ze byłam e ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ogłoszenie nieaktualne. Wspólczuję Wam biedne kobitkich tych naciągaczy co z ludzkiem krzywdy chca się dorobić. Pozdrawiam


Witam
Masz dostęp do kolejnego opakowania? Oczywiście zapłacę i bede bardzo wdzięczna! Jestem w 11 tyg. potrzebuję pilnie nie mam ich skąd załatwić wszelkie próby w aptekach nieudolne . Proszę pomóż. Ewa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do ilu tygodni po zażyciu arthrotec test ciążowy może wychodzić pozytywny? Ja już jestem ponad 3 tygodnie po dopiero kilka dni temu skończyłam krwawie tylko lekko plamie w czwartek zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny co prawda ta druga kreska jest blada ale jest . Było duże krwawienie dużo skrzepow czy jest możliwość ze się nie udało?


Tylko  USG lub beta dadza Ci całkowita pewność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ewa napisz do myszufka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ewa napisz do myszufka@wp.pl


Czy to sprawdzona osoba, a nie kolejny naciągacz i oszust? Nie mam już na takich czasu.

----------


## magdalena 91

Witam dziewczyny. Dzisiaj odebrałam arthrotec z przesyłką płatną przy odbiorze, ale okazał mi się nie potrzebny. Odsprzedam paczkę za tyle ile zapłaciłam . 200 zł za 12 tabletek. W cenie wliczona przesyłka z możliwością płatności i wglądu do paczki przy odbiorze. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany to piszcie. Wyślę zwrotnie osobie która się pierwsza zgłosi. Ja zapłaciłam za paczkę 200 zł i otrzymałam tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Nr telefonu  669943632 - sms.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam z apteki za 100 zł     sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. W środę w nocy zażyłam art. Bałam się,  że się nie udało bo miałam tylko bóle brzucha i delikatne krwawienie... Jednak od soboty krwawie juz mocno obficie wiec myślę , że jest ok. Jutro idę do ginekologa na usg... jak widać trzeba trochę cierpliwości  :Wink:  mdłości ciążowe przyszły wiec jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam 18 szt w orginalnym opakowaniu  cena 250zl przy wplacie wysyla gratis. Wiecej pytan   byk67@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak naprawdę pozytywny wynik może się pojawiać nawet do 4 tygodnia po, przerabiałam temat to wiem. Nie martw się, napewno Ci się udało!


Przerabia las temat ? Tzn ze ty tez tak miało?  Jeślitak to po jakim czasie ttęsknięwwyszedłu cb negatywny? Jak ssię czułas? Ja ddzisiaj zrobilam  betę jutro wynik potem ppowtórzęi zzobaczę  co i jak boje ssię strasznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 13  tydzien   arthrotec  za  1  razem  z  powodzeniem


Jak to wyglądało? Nie bałaś się że jest za późno? Ja jestem w 11 tyg i mam obawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak to wyglądało? Nie bałaś się że jest za późno? Ja jestem w 11 tyg i mam obawy.


a czego konkretnie się boisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam ostatnie 16 sztuk, odsprzedam po rozsądnej cenie. juha25@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietki, potrzebuje porady. Jak to jest z tymi tabletkami? Kiedy poruszylam ich temat u lekarza to powoedzial ze w zyciu nie wyda recepty gdyz gorszego szitu nie ma. Jednak z tego co widze to arthrotec jest bardzo popularny i mozna powiedziec powszechnie stosowany przez kobiety. Zaczal mi sie 11 tyg ciazy. Czy bylyscie w podobnej sytuacji i tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czego konkretnie się boisz?


Boję się że może się nie udać, bo jest na to np zbyt późno. Przeważnie kobiety mówią tutaj o 5 czy 7tyg. Chciałam wiedzieć jak to wygląda w tak zaawansowanym tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wejdz na forum maszwybor.net

tam są opisy aborji farmakologicznej w 11 tyg i więcej (podzielone na tygodnie)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy macie namiary na kogos kto sprzeda po normalnej cenie arthrotec? Niestrty wszystkie proby wizyty w aptekach koncza sir tym ze chca recepte lub moga zamowic. A vo do zamowienia przez apteke to czy jest przy tym wymagana recepta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lek w aptece kosztuje 42zł a wy chcecie aż 200zł. Pytam się za co???Jak mnie razi taki dorobek :Frown: Przykra rzeczywistość :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety ktos kto ma latwy dostep do leku to wykorzystuje, ja niestety nir mam takiej mozliwosci i jrstem w kropce, jesli kyoa ma opakowanie arthrotecu na sprzedaz to prosze o informacje, oczyeiscie w rozsadnej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy macie namiary na kogos kto sprzeda po normalnej cenie arthrotec? Niestrty wszystkie proby wizyty w aptekach koncza sir tym ze chca recepte lub moga zamowic. A vo do zamowienia przez apteke to czy jest przy tym wymagana recepta?


tak, jest wymagana recepta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wonec tego jak otrzymac ten lek bez recepty w aptece? W jednej powiedzirli mi ze moga mi zamowic i Aza dwa dni tabletki beda, czy to oznacza ze przy kupnie tak czy siak bedzie wymagana revepta? Nic o niej nie bylo wspomniane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wonec tego jak otrzymac ten lek bez recepty w aptece? W jednej powiedzirli mi ze moga mi zamowic i Aza dwa dni tabletki beda, czy to oznacza ze przy kupnie tak czy siak bedzie wymagana revepta? Nic o niej nie bylo wspomniane


Zwyczajnie. Czy to apteka stacjonarna czy internetowa, w momencie płacenia  zażądaja recepty. Nie wiem co Cię tak dziwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wobec tego jak zdobyc ten lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wobec tego jak zdobyc ten lek?


możesz kupić od handlarzy wołających sobie horrendalne ceny na tym lub innym forum - tylko uwaga, czasem wysyłają badziew zamiast tabletek

możesz też zamówić zestaw poronny z womenhelp.org, lub womenonweb.org , Mifepristone+Misoprostol, skuteczność ponad 98%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówilam zestaw z women on web,dzis wzięłam mifestrone jutro misoptostol ,nie ma szans żeby sie nie udalo.polecam stronę masz wybór tam dziewczyny,które przez to przeszly poprowadzą cie przez to aż do konca :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na początek poprostu poszukaj 
i kup sobie gdzieś w sensownej cenie arthrotec w swojej okolicy z odbiorem osobistym i nikt cie nie wyśle badziewia
i masz od reki i taniej a nie za 2 tygodnie z nerwówka czy celnik pusci.
i nie słuchaj tych pseudopomocnych naganiaczek bo aż w oczy kole po co tu i innych forach siedzą!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam na sprzedaż arth w rozsądnej cenie. Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, to pisz ewpiatek34@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 30 tabletek 
1 szt - 10 zł 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( około 25 zł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówilam zestaw z women on web,dzis wzięłam mifestrone jutro misoptostol ,nie ma szans żeby sie nie udalo.polecam stronę masz wybór tam dziewczyny,które przez to przeszly poprowadzą cie przez to aż do konca


Ja wczoraj tez wzielam mifestrone , strasznie mi wczoraj leciał śluz oraz dzisiaj mnie bolą jajniki nie jest to straszny bol ale sama nie wiem o co chodzi .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wczoraj tez wzielam mifestrone , strasznie mi wczoraj leciał śluz oraz dzisiaj mnie bolą jajniki nie jest to straszny bol ale sama nie wiem o co chodzi .


Mife działa, organizm szykuje się do poronienia. Powodzenia !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz kupić od handlarzy wołających sobie horrendalne ceny na tym lub innym forum - tylko uwaga, czasem wysyłają badziew zamiast tabletek
> 
> możesz też zamówić zestaw poronny z womenhelp.org, lub womenonweb.org , Mifepristone+Misoprostol, skuteczność ponad 98%


womenhelp.org jest lepsze obecnie, mają lepszy kontakt mailowy i szybciej działają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie długo biorę misoprostol juz raz mi sie nie udało , po mife boli mnie lekko brzuch i mam częste  upławy . Czy któraś z was biorąc zestaw z wow w drugiej dawxe brała dwie tabletki czy cztery . Chce wziac cztery bo boje sie ze dwie to bedzie za mało a juz raz mi sie nie udało jak myślicie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie długo biorę misoprostol juz raz mi sie nie udało , po mife boli mnie lekko brzuch i mam częste  upławy . Czy któraś z was biorąc zestaw z wow w drugiej dawxe brała dwie tabletki czy cztery . Chce wziac cztery bo boje sie ze dwie to bedzie za mało a juz raz mi sie nie udało jak myślicie ??


nie ma takiej potrzeby , druga dawka to dwie tabletki, zestaw to naprawdę wymiatacz, i nie ma obaw że nie zadziała  :Smile: 

który tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;102919]nie ma takiej potrzeby , druga dawka to dwie tabletki, zestaw to naprawdę wymiatacz, i nie ma obaw że nie zadziała  :Smile: 


Troche mnie uspokoiłas dziekuje  :Smile:   juz 7 . W 5 próbowałam z cytotec miałam 12 tabletek ale niestety pojawiły mi sie tylko dziwne upławy i na tym sie zakończyło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam so sprzedania arthrotec 12tabletek prosze pisac aneta-skwara1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, w poniedzialek wzielam 3 tabletki dopochwowo i nic kompletnie sie nie dzialo, wczoraj po poludniu chcialam wziac kolejna porcje i kiedy ja wkladalm zorientowalam sie ze te poprzednie sie nie rozpuscily, nie mam zadnych mocnych boli, skurczow od czasu do czasu delikatny bol i cos brazowego na podpasce ale nie krew, wydaje mi sie ze to moga byc resztki tabletek. czy ktos mial podobna sytuacje, czy mam jeszzce poczekac na dzialanie , czy wziac pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żadnych komplikacji nie mialam 16tydzien ale sie udalo samym Arthroteckiem 

Co do handlarzy. Dalam 200 zl, zdajecie sobie sprawe jak sie narazaja? Wiecie co grozi za pomoc w aborcji? W najlepszym wypadku zawiasy na kilka lat. Pani od ktorej bralam sama mi to powiedziala, za 20 zl nikt by sie nie narazal, bo taka recepta tez wymaga oklamania lekarza i tez sie trzeba nabiegac bo w aptekach nie maja na stanie. Dlatego wolalam dac kase niz probowac utrzymac kolejne dziecko, niestety antykoncepcja nie zawsze dziala. 

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam doustne 2x4 starczylo, mialam anemie wiec balam sie ze jak zobacza tabletki w pochwie w szpitalu to oskarza narzeczonego o pomoc. Obylo sie bez pogotowia naszczescie

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do myszufka@wp.pl tez mnie pokierowala, do Doroty, przynajmniej nie klamie ze ma Mifepriston

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie po wzięciu zestawu z wow miso powinnam zacząć krwawić ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie po wzięciu zestawu z wow miso powinnam zacząć krwawić ??


Powinno się rozkrecic 4-6 h od pierwszej dawki miso

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje tabletki szybciej sie rozpuscily (20min) cY powinnam wziac dodatkowa dawkę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moje tabletki szybciej sie rozpuscily (20min) cY powinnam wziac dodatkowa dawkę ?


Chodzi o miso z zestawu ? Nie ma potrzeby, tabletki zadzialaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o miso z zestawu ? Nie ma potrzeby, tabletki zadzialaja.


Tak z zestawu , mimo wszystko juz odczuwam skurcze powoli stają sie one co raz mocniejsze a minelo dopiero 20 pare kinit

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak z zestawu , mimo wszystko juz odczuwam skurcze powoli stają sie one co raz mocniejsze a minelo dopiero 20 pare kinit


Jak będzie mocno bolec, możesz wziąć przeciwbólowe, tylko nie wolno aspiryny i nospy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania arthotec 22 szt. orginalny w pudełku ze kodem apteki adamszmaragdowa@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skurcze juz nie sa takie nasilone jak leze to nie czuje zeby cos mnie bolało minęła juz godzina od rozpuszczenia sie tabletek , wpadam w panikę bo to juz druga próba lecz tym razem z zestawem z wow , a z moim szczęściem nawet z tym zestawem moze sie nie udać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skurcze z nie sa takie nasilone jak leze to nie czuje zeby cos mnie bolało minęła juz godzina od rozpuszczenia sie tabletek , wpadam w panikę bo to juz druga próba lecz tym razem z zestawem z wow , a z moim szczęściem nawet z tym zestawem moze sie nie udać...


Uda sie, nie teraz, to po drugiej dawce sie rozkreci. Tylko lepiej troche sie ruszac, cwicsyc, sprzatac, a nie lezec. Ruch przyspiesza akcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. mam do sprzedania 10 tabletek zapakowanych w blistrze za 125 zl plus wysylka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. mam do sprzedania 10 tabletek zapakowanych w blistrze za 125 zl plus wysylka.


możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawię.... Za godzine musze wziac kolejna dawkę wziac dwie tabletki czy cztery ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawię.... Za godzine musze wziac kolejna dawkę wziac dwie tabletki czy cztery ?


Zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 12tabletek arthrotecu za 150zl razem z wysylka zapakowane orginalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawię.... Za godzine musze wziac kolejna dawkę wziac dwie tabletki czy cztery ?


Druga dawka to dwie tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak tam po drugiej dawce ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje Art w rozsądnej cenie.  Proszę o oferty na Ewa.kry123@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;102967]I jak tam po drugiej dawce ?[/QUOTE

Juz po , za duzo widziałam .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;102971]


> I jak tam po drugiej dawce ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Juz po , za duzo widziałam .....


a co widziałaś w 7 tc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthotec 18 szt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec, PILNIE !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny jestem po wczorajszej akcji z zestawem z wow,bolalo bylo niewiele krwi na początku prawie wcale,po wszystkim zaczęła lecieć,bylam w 10tygodniu,takze nie bójcie się napisać do womenek,nie kupujcie z drugiej reki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;102920]


> nie ma takiej potrzeby , druga dawka to dwie tabletki, zestaw to naprawdę wymiatacz, i nie ma obaw że nie zadziała 
> 
> 
> Troche mnie uspokoiłas dziekuje   juz 7 . W 5 próbowałam z cytotec miałam 12 tabletek ale niestety pojawiły mi sie tylko dziwne upławy i na tym sie zakończyło


no to w końcu który to tydzień był, 7 czy 10 ??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żadnych komplikacji nie mialam 16tydzien ale sie udalo samym Arthroteckiem 
> 
> Co do handlarzy. Dalam 200 zl, zdajecie sobie sprawe jak sie narazaja? Wiecie co grozi za pomoc w aborcji? W najlepszym wypadku zawiasy na kilka lat. Pani od ktorej bralam sama mi to powiedziala, za 20 zl nikt by sie nie narazal, bo taka recepta tez wymaga oklamania lekarza i tez sie trzeba nabiegac bo w aptekach nie maja na stanie. Dlatego wolalam dac kase niz probowac utrzymac kolejne dziecko, niestety antykoncepcja nie zawsze dziala. 
> 
> czarna5717@gmail.com


a kogo to obchodzi? to ich sprawa, że się narażają, taki klimat
dla mnie to biznes, a nie ma biznesu bez ryzyka

dałaś 200 zł za ile tabletek? 10?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. mam do sprzedania 10 tabletek zapakowanych w blistrze za 125 zl plus wysylka.
możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości. barbara91@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny jestem po wczorajszej akcji z zestawem z wow,bolalo bylo niewiele krwi na początku prawie wcale,po wszystkim zaczęła lecieć,bylam w 10tygodniu,takze nie bójcie się napisać do womenek,nie kupujcie z drugiej reki


Krwawisz jeszcze ? Ja rano obudziłam sie cała we krwi , po kąpieli przestałam krwawić i boje sie ze jest cos nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawię,ale nie tak mocno,bola mnie za to ręce i nogi jestem slaba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie może byc o różnym nasileniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do odsprzedania arthotrec 18 szt w orginalnym opakowaniu z apteki  cena 150 zł + wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam do odsprzedania arthotrec 18 szt w orginalnym opakowaniu z apteki  cena 150 zł + wysyłka


arthrotec adamszmaragdowa@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec, PILNIE !!


odsprzedam arthrotec 18 szt. adamszmaragdowa@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!

kupie arthrotec 12 lub 20 tabletek z odbiorem osobistym w Krakowie lub okolicy. Zależy nam na czasie - prosze o maila z propozycją na michal.turkot@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania arthrotec12sztuk orginalnie zapakowane 150+wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny! Czy wy wiecie jak wygląda wadze dziecko w 7, 11 czy 15 tygodniu! Ono żyje! Czuję ból, niepokój, zarówno swój jak i Twój. Czy zdajecie sobie sprawę że serce waszego dziecka boje juz mocno i pompuje krew do każdej części ciała: głowy, rączek, nóżek, uszek. Czy zdajecie sobie sprawę że swoim egoistycznym uciekaniem od odpowiedzialności dacia życia robocie z siebie morderczynie. Bo jaka jest różnica w zabijaniu kogoś kogo nie widzisz a kogoś komu możesz spojrzeć w oczy ?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 10 tabletek 
1 szt - 10 zł 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( około 20 zł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uda sie, nie teraz, to po drugiej dawce sie rozkreci. Tylko lepiej troche sie ruszac, cwicsyc, sprzatac, a nie lezec. Ruch przyspiesza akcje.


Czekam na przesyłkę wow,,czy ktoś mi powie co się robi z tymi dodatkowymi dwoma miso ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam na przesyłkę wow,,czy ktoś mi powie co się robi z tymi dodatkowymi dwoma miso ?


Trzyma się na wszelki wypadek. Czasem przydają się gdy oczyszczanie słabo postepuje. Najczęściej się ich jednak nie uzywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzyma się na wszelki wypadek. Czasem przydają się gdy oczyszczanie słabo postepuje. Najczęściej się ich jednak nie uzywa.


Skąd mam wiedziec czy wziąć czy nie,,?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd mam wiedziec czy wziąć czy nie,,?


Jeżeli krwawienie się zatrzyma i przestaniesz krwawic w przeciągu kilku dni po akcji, lub bedziesz miala silne bole brzucha, świadczące o tym, że macica walczy z czymś, co chce wydalic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli krwawienie się zatrzyma i przestaniesz krwawic w przeciągu kilku dni po akcji, lub bedziesz miala silne bole brzucha, świadczące o tym, że macica walczy z czymś, co chce wydalic.


Dziękuję,mam nadzieje na pomyślny przebieg akcji,,, :Wink:

----------


## marta1982

Witam mam osobe co ma orginalne tabletki arthrotec polecam tabletki sprawdzone .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam osobe co ma orginalne tabletki arthrotec polecam tabletki sprawdzone .....


dla jednego mogą być sprawdzone, a dla innego nie. Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, że Arthrotec to tylko 70-80% szans na powodzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dla jednego mogą być sprawdzone, a dla innego nie. Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, że Arthrotec to tylko 70-80% szans na powodzenie


mnie pomogło 6 szt i po wszystkim było dlatego polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mnie pomogło 6 szt i po wszystkim było dlatego polecam


widzisz a ja czytałam o przypadku gdzie dziewczyna wzieła ponad 80 i nic...

----------


## marta1982

> widzisz a ja czytałam o przypadku gdzie dziewczyna wzieła ponad 80 i nic...


jestem w szoku dużo sie wczesniej o czytałam o tym i zadziałało w moim przypadku i u innych

----------


## marta1982

> jestem w szoku dużo sie wczesniej o czytałam o tym i zadziałało w moim przypadku i u innych


także jest dużo sprzedajacych co oszukuja i wciskaja inne tabletki i nic po nich sie nie dzieje mnie powiedział ginekolog znajomy żebym załatwiła sobie arthrotec lub cytotec , że to sie daje na rozwarcie jak do porodu .

----------


## marta1982

> także jest dużo sprzedajacych co oszukuja i wciskaja inne tabletki i nic po nich sie nie dzieje mnie powiedział ginekolog znajomy żebym załatwiła sobie arthrotec lub cytotec , że to sie daje na rozwarcie jak do porodu .


a znalazłam osobe której zostało jescze pare szt. bo kupiła aż w okakowaniu 60 szt.jak kupywałam to miała 30szt. ja odkupiłam 10 szt chyba zostało jej jeszcze cos moge dac namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> także jest dużo sprzedajacych co oszukuja i wciskaja inne tabletki i nic po nich sie nie dzieje mnie powiedział ginekolog znajomy żebym załatwiła sobie arthrotec lub cytotec , że to sie daje na rozwarcie jak do porodu .


Ja nie miałam skad wziąć Arthrotecu,,,a obawiałam się kupna od osób nieznanych zwłaszcza,że tak często przestrzegacie tu przed takimi zakupami od oszustów,,,wiec zamówiłam zestaw wow. Ponoć ma wysoką skuteczność,,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie miałam skad wziąć Arthrotecu,,,a obawiałam się kupna od osób nieznanych zwłaszcza,że tak często przestrzegacie tu przed takimi zakupami od oszustów,,,wiec zamówiłam zestaw wow. Ponoć ma wysoką skuteczność,,,


niedługo sama się przekonasz, trzymam kciuki, żeby paczka przyszła jak najszybciej  :Smile:

----------


## jagodzianka

Sluchacie mam pytanie to jak brac te ar....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchacie mam pytanie to jak brac te ar....



3x4 tabletki pod język na 30 minut, pamiętać o wypluciu rdzeni. Który tydzień ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3x4 tabletki pod język na 30 minut, pamiętać o wypluciu rdzeni. Który tydzień ?


dawki przyjmujemy co 3h

----------


## odsprzedam

Witam dziewczyny. Dzisiaj odebrałam arthrotec z przesyłką płatną przy odbiorze, ale okazał mi się nie potrzebny. Odsprzedam paczkę za tyle ile zapłaciłam . 200 zł za 12 tabletek. W cenie wliczona przesyłka z możliwością płatności i wglądu do paczki przy odbiorze. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany to piszcie. Wyślę zwrotnie osobie która się pierwsza zgłosi. Ja zapłaciłam za paczkę 200 zł i otrzymałam tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Nr telefonu 669943632 - sms.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny! Czy wy wiecie jak wygląda wadze dziecko w 7, 11 czy 15 tygodniu! Ono żyje! Czuję ból, niepokój, zarówno swój jak i Twój. Czy zdajecie sobie sprawę że serce waszego dziecka boje juz mocno i pompuje krew do każdej części ciała: głowy, rączek, nóżek, uszek. Czy zdajecie sobie sprawę że swoim egoistycznym uciekaniem od odpowiedzialności dacia życia robocie z siebie morderczynie. Bo jaka jest różnica w zabijaniu kogoś kogo nie widzisz a kogoś komu możesz spojrzeć w oczy ?!


żeby spojrzeć płodowi w oczy, trzeba je jeszcze zobaczyć 

a jak wpada to kibla to nic sie nie widzi
rozpuść warkocze koleżanko i wyluzuj, daruj sobie teksty mordercze bo na nikogo nie działają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny. Dzisiaj odebrałam arthrotec z przesyłką płatną przy odbiorze, ale okazał mi się nie potrzebny. Odsprzedam paczkę za tyle ile zapłaciłam . 200 zł za 12 tabletek. W cenie wliczona przesyłka z możliwością płatności i wglądu do paczki przy odbiorze. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany to piszcie. Wyślę zwrotnie osobie która się pierwsza zgłosi. Ja zapłaciłam za paczkę 200 zł i otrzymałam tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Nr telefonu 669943632 - sms.


A podasz mi maila, nie chce smsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wzięciu tabletek powinny pojawić sie duzo skrzepów ? Jezeli miałam ich pare ale były takie dosc spore to sie udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po wzięciu tabletek powinny pojawić sie duzo skrzepów ? Jezeli miałam ich pare ale były takie dosc spore to sie udało ?


Blagam, powiedz gdzie kupilas!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Blagam, powiedz gdzie kupilas!!!


Zestaw, w ktorym tygodniu jestes ? Jak masz czas kup zestaw z wow . Ja kupiłam zestaw z jednej strony za 420 zł i niestety sie nie udało dostałam 12 tabletek cyto oraz jedna tabletkę niby miso . Masz czas do 12 tygodnia jak możesz jak najszybciej zamów zestaw u mnie wywołał niezłe krwawienie były tez skrzepy spore skrzepy ale panikuje ze sie nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po wzięciu tabletek powinny pojawić sie duzo skrzepów ? Jezeli miałam ich pare ale były takie dosc spore to sie udało ?


jesli robiłaś oryginalnym zestawem to nie ma powodów do obaw, idź na USG, jeśli niedowierzasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W jakim terminie otrzymałyscie przesyłkę wow,,? Ja zamówiłam w środę. Meila otrzymałam ,że wysłano w czwartek. Teoretycznie 7-14 dni...Jak to wygląda w praktyce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakim terminie otrzymałyscie przesyłkę wow,,? Ja zamówiłam w środę. Meila otrzymałam ,że wysłano w czwartek. Teoretycznie 7-14 dni...Jak to wygląda w praktyce?


w praktyce około 10 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie apropo zestawu z Women on web. Chcę go zamówić, ale przeczytalam w kilku miejscach ze często bywa ze paczkę zatrzymują w urzedzie celnym, jest problem z odbiorem; rozne problemy. Zastanawiam sie, czy tak sie dzieje w konkretnych wojewodzfwach? Bo na stronie pisza cos o tym ze powiadamiac jesli jest sie z ktorychs tam konkretnych wojewodztw. Co wiecie na ten temat? Boję się ze nie zdarzy paczka dotrzec na czas.. u mnie jest juz ponad 7 tc, dokladnie 7 tydz i dzis 5dni.. Prosze dziewczyny o jakas podpowiedz, rade.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20 tabletek = 250 plus wysylka. działają. możliwosc sprawdzenia zawartosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie apropo zestawu z Women on web. Chcę go zamówić, ale przeczytalam w kilku miejscach ze często bywa ze paczkę zatrzymują w urzedzie celnym, jest problem z odbiorem; rozne problemy. Zastanawiam sie, czy tak sie dzieje w konkretnych wojewodzfwach? Bo na stronie pisza cos o tym ze powiadamiac jesli jest sie z ktorychs tam konkretnych wojewodztw. Co wiecie na ten temat? Boję się ze nie zdarzy paczka dotrzec na czas.. u mnie jest juz ponad 7 tc, dokladnie 7 tydz i dzis 5dni.. Prosze dziewczyny o jakas podpowiedz, rade.


Na tej stronce jest konkretny wykaz województw z którymi jest problem,,,ja mieszkam w takim właśnie problematycznym województwie ale do wysyłki podałam adres moich przyjaciół z bezpiecznego województwa ,którzy mi ta paczke przeslą po odebraniu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie apropo zestawu z Women on web. Chcę go zamówić, ale przeczytalam w kilku miejscach ze często bywa ze paczkę zatrzymują w urzedzie celnym, jest problem z odbiorem; rozne problemy. Zastanawiam sie, czy tak sie dzieje w konkretnych wojewodzfwach? Bo na stronie pisza cos o tym ze powiadamiac jesli jest sie z ktorychs tam konkretnych wojewodztw. Co wiecie na ten temat? Boję się ze nie zdarzy paczka dotrzec na czas.. u mnie jest juz ponad 7 tc, dokladnie 7 tydz i dzis 5dni.. Prosze dziewczyny o jakas podpowiedz, rade.


na maszwybor.net znalazlam wszystkie informacje na ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 120 zł, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji : aliszya1989@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20 tabletek = 250 plus wysylka. działają. możliwosc sprawdzenia zawartosci. chcialabym pomoc. wiecej info na barbara91@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, więcej info na maila   jason1981@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juha25@onet.pl    sprzedam arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na tej stronce jest konkretny wykaz województw z którymi jest problem,,,ja mieszkam w takim właśnie problematycznym województwie ale do wysyłki podałam adres moich przyjaciół z bezpiecznego województwa ,którzy mi ta paczke przeslą po odebraniu...


Czyli jesli w tym wykazie nie ma np małopolskiego lub świętpkrzyskiego tzn ze taka paczka przyszlaby bezproblemowo?
Kiedy zamowilas sobie zestaw? Ile juz jestes w ciązy?
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jesli w tym wykazie nie ma np małopolskiego lub świętpkrzyskiego tzn ze taka paczka przyszlaby bezproblemowo?
> Kiedy zamowilas sobie zestaw? Ile juz jestes w ciązy?
> Pozdrawiam


Małopolskie i swietokrzyskie sa bezpieczne. Problem jest w podkarpackim, mimo że nie ma go w wykazie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny! Czy wy wiecie jak wygląda wadze dziecko w 7, 11 czy 15 tygodniu! Ono żyje! Czuję ból, niepokój, zarówno swój jak i Twój. Czy zdajecie sobie sprawę że serce waszego dziecka boje juz mocno i pompuje krew do każdej części ciała: głowy, rączek, nóżek, uszek. Czy zdajecie sobie sprawę że swoim egoistycznym uciekaniem od odpowiedzialności dacia życia robocie z siebie morderczynie. Bo jaka jest różnica w zabijaniu kogoś kogo nie widzisz a kogoś komu możesz spojrzeć w oczy ?!


Bujaj się to forum dot niechcianych ciąż, jak jesteś innych poglądów i cie to boli to nie zaglądaj tu, mędrkuj na innym forum jotejo.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jesli w tym wykazie nie ma np małopolskiego lub świętpkrzyskiego tzn ze taka paczka przyszlaby bezproblemowo?
> Kiedy zamowilas sobie zestaw? Ile juz jestes w ciązy?
> Pozdrawiam


tak,te z poza listy są bezproblemowe,, Zestaw zamówiłam i zapłaciłam w śr. rano,w czwartek otrzymałam informację,że przesyłka została wysłana,,,Teraz pozostaje mi cierpliwie czekać,,, Z obliczeń na stronce wow wynika ,ze to 4 tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak,te z poza listy są bezproblemowe,, Zestaw zamówiłam i zapłaciłam w śr. rano,w czwartek otrzymałam informację,że przesyłka została wysłana,,,Teraz pozostaje mi cierpliwie czekać,,, Z obliczeń na stronce wow wynika ,ze to 4 tydz.


To bardzo wczesna, napewno bedzie wszystko w porzadku  :Smile:  
A tak jeszcze zapytam, placilas przelewem zwyklym na poczcie czy internetowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I tu wdarli sie handlarze. Jak byscie cos kupowaly sam Artro to tylko u Doroty. Nie sciemnia przynajmniej. 
Co do zestawów z WoW są one dosc drogie, watpie ze to sam koszt tych paru tabletek, pewnie tez to dziala pod przykrywka pomocy ale coz jak sie nie ma pomocy od panstwa. Ogladalam film dok. jak w Rosji to wyglada, tam na legalu mialy nawet malolaty aborcje w takim obskórnym szpitaliku i to bardzo pozne ciaze tam usuwali z dosc duzymi widocznymi dziecmi a to juz przesada troche. Do pewnego tyg to powinno byc i u nas dozwolone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I tu wdarli sie handlarze. Jak byscie cos kupowaly sam Artro to tylko u Doroty. Nie sciemnia przynajmniej. 
> Co do zestawów z WoW są one dosc drogie, watpie ze to sam koszt tych paru tabletek, pewnie tez to dziala pod przykrywka pomocy ale coz jak sie nie ma pomocy od panstwa. Ogladalam film dok. jak w Rosji to wyglada, tam na legalu mialy nawet malolaty aborcje w takim obskórnym szpitaliku i to bardzo pozne ciaze tam usuwali z dosc duzymi widocznymi dziecmi a to juz przesada troche. Do pewnego tyg to powinno byc i u nas dozwolone


Zestaw drogi ?? A jak dziewczyna kupuje trzy razy Arthrotec po 200 złotych bo kolejne próby są nieudane, to jest może tanio ? Albo dzwoni do "przywracania miesiączki" z gazety, a tam jej wciskaja chlam za kilka stowek, i jeszcze tytuuja się ginekologiem.? Albo może skrobanka w podziemiu za kilka tys., bez anestezjologa, jest lepszym rozwiązaniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec12tabletek 120zl plus przesylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyslam zdjęcia, sama zostalam oszukana więc chcialabym pomóc którejś z was.
kontakt : justyna64@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wyslam zdjęcia, sama zostalam oszukana więc chcialabym pomóc którejś z was.
> kontakt : justyna64@op.pl


pomylilam email: justysia64@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, w poniedzialek wzielam 3 tabletki dopochwowo i nic kompletnie sie nie dzialo, wczoraj po poludniu chcialam wziac kolejna porcje i kiedy ja wkladalm zorientowalam sie ze te poprzednie sie nie rozpuscily, nie mam zadnych mocnych boli, skurczow od czasu do czasu delikatny bol i cos brazowego na podpasce ale nie krew, wydaje mi sie ze to moga byc resztki tabletek. czy ktos mial podobna sytuacje, czy mam jeszzce poczekac na dzialanie , czy wziac pod jezyk?


Moja dziewczyna miała to samo, też się nie rozpuściły, teraz wzieła pod język, a Tobie pomogły ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 3 dni po akcji z zestawem wow,bardzo boli mnie brzuch,taki klujacy bol i lecą skrzepy,czy to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

normalne ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 3 dni po akcji z zestawem wow,bardzo boli mnie brzuch,taki klujacy bol i lecą skrzepy,czy to normalne?


Dobrze jak lecą skrzepy, gorzej jakby nie leciały  :Smile:  oczyszczasz się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ma któraś z Was na sprzedaż Arthrotec? Niestety obeszlam wszystkie apteki u mnie w mieście i wszędzie chcą receptę, a nie wiem za bardzo do którego z lekarzy udać sie po nia. Boje sie tez zamawiać tabletki z internetu.

----------


## Monia i Maja

a ja zamawialam z kolezanka (zaszlysmy w ciaze jak by jednoczesnie) od tego Pana aborcja@safe-mail.net
i tabletki przyszly oryginalne z ulotka, aborcja sie powiodla bez komplikacji... wcale nie mialam jakichs skutkow ubocznych jak to niektorzy opisuja, tak samo kolezanka
po prostu poronilam i tyle... ten Pan przyskal do tych tabletek wydrukowana taka krotka instrukcje obslugi, wstarczy sie trzymac tego co tam jest napisane a bedzie ok!

po drugie arthrotec nie kosztuje 50 tylko 60zl tylko sprobuj go kupic w aptece po takiej cenie!! Bo chyba na glowe upadlas ze kupisz albo ze ci zwykly lekarz przepisze... 500zl to nie jest cena nie samego arthrotecu, tylko calego zestawu w ktory wchodzi tez RU486 ktorego nie kupisz w Polsce i ktory oryginalny jest bardzo drogi! I placi sie nie tylko cene ta ktora jest w aptece ale tez prowizje za ryzyko i sprowadzenie tych lekow jakie osoba sprzedajaca ponosi! Chyba nie jestes na tyle głupia ze myslisz ze ktos robi to charytatywnie?
Masakra glupota niektorych nie zna granic...
Dla mnie te 500zl to bylo smiesznie malo malo za oryginalne leki w porownaniu do tego ile musiala bym wydac na dziecko

----------


## Patryk5455765425

potwierdzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potwierdzam


Przestrzegam ! Oszuści, wysłali mi apap zamiast Ru, i musiałam się ratować zestawem z womenhelp org, a to był już 11tc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedyne sprawdzone źródło to women on web lub women help,tylko tam znajdziecie pomoc i tabletki,które zadzialaja,większość sprzedających to oszuści którzy sie dorabiają na nas ,wiem,bo sama tego doswiadczylam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczy wpisać w google aborcjasafe opinie i już w pierwszym wyniku mamy informacje na temat tego oszusta ! Dziewczyny bądźcie ostrożne  i rozsądne !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tabletek  zamòwiłam i okazało się że są już mi nie potrzebne kupiłam je za 200zł plus przesyłka sprzedam je za 200zl razem już z przesyłką jak ktoś zainteresowany pisać a wyśle zdjęcia na adres meilowy ktòry podacie na tym forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod nr 508426708 myslalam ze zostalam oszukana lub paczka zostala zatrzymana gdyz tydzien czekalam ale na szczescie dotarla leki bardzo skuteczne w 9 tyg dziekuje za pomoc i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod nr 508426708 myslalam ze zostalam oszukana lub paczka zostala zatrzymana gdyz tydzien czekalam ale na szczescie dotarla leki bardzo skuteczne w 9 tyg dziekuje za pomoc i polecam


Oszuscie, wróciłes z wakacji i myślisz że ktoś się jeszcze na to nabierze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cieszę się, że piszecie dziewczyny. Coraz wiecej z Was pyta jak to wyglada ten zabieg hehe jestem starym wyjadaczem  :Smile:  jak cos piszcie, opowiem, poradze, pamiętajcie brac zelazo, w szpitalach zawsze podaja

2porody - sn zakonczone cc i cc na zyczenie, 2 poronienia samoistne, 1 z Arthro. Nadal zyję  :Big Grin:  mam sie dobrze
Jak macie wątpliwosci co i jak, jak mniej wiecej sie krwawi to piszcie. Ja tez sie balam za kazdym razem, boje sie widoku krwi moze to dlatego dziwnidm sie czulam biorac Arthro ale coz antykoncepcja zawodzi 

czarna5717@gmail.com popisze w wolnej chwilii, chociaz tak moge pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

250 zl plus wysylka za 20 tabletek. mozliwosc sprawdzenia zawartosci.  info na barbara91@op.pl mi sa juz nie potrzebne a chcialabym pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc, chyba zarobic. To Juz Mi Niepotrzebne to akurat nie jest przekonujace.


czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czarna. nie chce zarabiac tylko pomoc. poronilam samoistnie. wiec mi po co jest ? nie moge innej dac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoc, chyba zarobic. To Juz Mi Niepotrzebne to akurat nie jest przekonujace.
> 
> 
> czarna5717@gmail.com


Czarna, a ty co się czepiasz ? Sama maila podajesz, a po co ? Może tez pod lada coś tam wciskasz dziewczynom ? Bo pomagać to można tu na forum, i więcej osób z twoich "cennych" rad skorzysta  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żadnych komplikacji nie mialam 16tydzien ale sie udalo samym Arthroteckiem 
> 
> Co do handlarzy. Dalam 200 zl, zdajecie sobie sprawe jak sie narazaja? Wiecie co grozi za pomoc w aborcji? W najlepszym wypadku zawiasy na kilka lat. Pani od ktorej bralam sama mi to powiedziala, za 20 zl nikt by sie nie narazal, bo taka recepta tez wymaga oklamania lekarza i tez sie trzeba nabiegac bo w aptekach nie maja na stanie. Dlatego wolalam dac kase niz probowac utrzymac kolejne dziecko, niestety antykoncepcja nie zawsze dziala. 
> 
> czarna5717@gmail.com



jakiej wielkości było Twoje dziecko ? co z nim zrobiłaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czarna, a ty co się czepiasz ? Sama maila podajesz, a po co ? Może tez pod lada coś tam wciskasz dziewczynom ? Bo pomagać to można tu na forum, i więcej osób z twoich "cennych" rad skorzysta


Zgadzam sie z tobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czekam na wysyłkę wow i na sledzeniu poczty polskiej wyświetla 
Zatrzymanie przez urząd celny WER Warszawa tez tak mieliście??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czekam na wysyłkę wow i na sledzeniu poczty polskiej wyświetla 
> Zatrzymanie przez urząd celny WER Warszawa tez tak mieliście??


Tak, nie martw się , to standardowa procedura  :Smile:  niedługo paczka ruszy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do wielkości niby 16 tyg ale wszystko porozrywane na części wypadlo w duzych skrzepach, wydalane stopniowo przez ostatnie 2 tyg. Wpadlo do toalety, pod prysznic tez bo nie dawalam rady skurczom.
Podaje meila bo piszą i jak widac nie kazdy chce tu opisywac dla calego forum co mu na sercu lezy, ze zostal sam bo facet okazal sie dupkiem. Pytajcie na forum jak chcecie odpisze. Owszem jestem pytana skad wzielam Arthro. Akurat polecone przez dziewczyne z tego forum kilkadziesiat odpowiedzi temu. Tez pisalam z nia meile, troche mi poukladala w glowie, sama sie wygadala. Takze jak kto woli a uwierzcie pisze naprawdę kilka dziewczyn, pisalam jak dawkowalam itd sama sie balam a na forum i tak albo handlujacy albo detektywi 

czarna5717

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co do wielkości niby 16 tyg ale wszystko porozrywane na części wypadlo w duzych skrzepach, wydalane stopniowo przez ostatnie 2 tyg. Wpadlo do toalety, pod prysznic tez bo nie dawalam rady skurczom.
> Podaje meila bo piszą i jak widac nie kazdy chce tu opisywac dla calego forum co mu na sercu lezy, ze zostal sam bo facet okazal sie dupkiem. Pytajcie na forum jak chcecie odpisze. Owszem jestem pytana skad wzielam Arthro. Akurat polecone przez dziewczyne z tego forum kilkadziesiat odpowiedzi temu. Tez pisalam z nia meile, troche mi poukladala w glowie, sama sie wygadala. Takze jak kto woli a uwierzcie pisze naprawdę kilka dziewczyn, pisalam jak dawkowalam itd sama sie balam a na forum i tak albo handlujacy albo detektywi 
> 
> czarna5717


Coś Ci się chyba tygodnie pomieszaly, poroniłam w 14 tc i nic nie bylo porozrywane...płód wypada i wisi na pepowinie, czytalam niejedną akcję powyżej 13 tc i zawsze plod był w całości, nawet w 17 tc. Misoprostol to nie łyżeczka, ,żeby rozrywac płód.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wedlug ostatniej miesiaczki i kalendarza WoW byl to ten tydzien a z tego co wiem przy skurczach galaretowate plody sa rozrywane, przy wczesniejszych plod widzialam raz bez lozyska i pepowiny i tez wypadalo w czesciach. Czyzbym popierdzielila tyg? Mozliwe bo to miesiaczka po porodzie, ciaza dokladnie 3mce po cieciu wiec moze..

Zreszta pamietam problemy z ustaleniem terminu pierwszej ciazy, byl cyrk i porod wywolywany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W 16tyg plod ma 10-12 cm długości, waży tyle, co pół kubeczka jogurtu (około 80g 

Wielkość tego co wypadlo byla moze troche mniejsza, nic nie wisialo, wypadalo w kilku duzych kawalkach.

Czarna5717

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec, oferty kierowac na email tabss93@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;103233]Przestrzegam ! Oszuści, wysłali mi apap zamiast Ru, i musiałam się ratować zestawem z womenhelp org, a to był już 11tc...[/QUOTE 

Uważam ,ze bezpieczniej jest od razu zamówić zestaw wow,jest pewny a kosztuje tyle samo co proponowane tutaj leki,,,Po co ryzykować,że nie otrzyma się oryginalnych tabletek a przede wszystkim szkoda czasu na eksperymenty. Ja również miałam chwilę wahania czy nie kupić tabletek od kogoś ,kto sie tu ogłasza,ale jednak zdecydowałam postawić na pewniaka,teraz oczekuję na przesyłkę. W naszym przypadku czas jest na wage złota,,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię art lub zestaw wow. Kontakt SMS 730371954, oddzwonię. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny napiszcie do Women on Waves.
Dostaniecie tabletki,pomoc,wsparcie i dobre slowo!

Pozdrawiam Was wszystkie serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie ,jak długo może bolec brzuch po aborcji z zestawem wow w 10  tygodniu,dodam ze dość ciężko pracuje ,a po zabiegu jest 6 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec 12tabletek za rozsądną cenę!

Proszę o kontakt:    frika2727@gmail.com

W mailu proszę podać cenę i zdjęcie tabletek z mailem potwierdzające autentyczność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie ,jak długo może bolec brzuch po aborcji z zestawem wow w 10  tygodniu,dodam ze dość ciężko pracuje ,a po zabiegu jest 6 dni


Brzuch może bolec  nawet ponad tydzień, a jak się nie oszczędzasz, to pewnie i dłużej. Poronienie to duży szok i trzeba dać organizmowi czas na dojście do siebie, nie forsować sie, tak jak po porodzie. Ja po akcji wzielam trzy dni urlopu, mimo że mam pracę biurową.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny napiszcie do Women on Waves.
> Dostaniecie tabletki,pomoc,wsparcie i dobre slowo!
> 
> Pozdrawiam Was wszystkie serdecznie


Chyba miałas na myśli womenhelp.org, lub womenonweb.org ? Womenonwaves nie wysyłają tabletek, one plywaja statkiem aborcyjnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 6 dni po moje krwawienie jest juz malutkie czy wszystko przebiega prawidłowo , czy w 6 dniu powinnam bardziej krwawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 6 dni po moje krwawienie jest juz malutkie czy wszystko przebiega prawidłowo , czy w 6 dniu powinnam bardziej krwawić


6 dni po czym ? po arthrotecu, po zestawie, po łyżeczkowaniu ? po udanym poronieniu , czy nie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 dni po czym ? po arthrotecu, po zestawie, po łyżeczkowaniu ? po udanym poronieniu , czy nie ?


Po zestawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zestawie


krwawienie może się zmniejszać i nasilać. niepokoić Cię powinny :silny ból brzucha, gorączka i brzydki zapach wydzieliny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy  temp 37,2  po poronieniu z zestawem wow ,6 dnia po ,jest czymś niepokojącym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec nowa26@interia.pl zapewniam uczciwość i dyskretność kupującego, szybko i w rozsądnej cenie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny brałam  Arthrotec w środę 3x4tab pod język po tym miała krwawienia dwa dni ale głównie we czawartek i ból brzucha , a teraz mam jakas dziwna wydzielinę taka mocna czerwona az czarna. to normalne?? byłam w 6tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tabletek za 120zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie odnośnie bety hcg tydzień temu w sobotę brałam art coś wyleciało póżniej cały dzień miałam lekkie plamienia i koniec z wyliczeń ostatniej miesiączki powinnam być w 6,5 tyg a z wyliczeń od zapłodnienia 39 dni .Moja beta hcg wynosi 1539 jutro idę po następne wyniki .Czy się udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam pytanie odnośnie bety hcg tydzień temu w sobotę brałam art coś wyleciało póżniej cały dzień miałam lekkie plamienia i koniec z wyliczeń ostatniej miesiączki powinnam być w 6,5 tyg a z wyliczeń od zapłodnienia 39 dni .Moja beta hcg wynosi 1539 jutro idę po następne wyniki .Czy się udało ?


Dopiero drugi wynik może odpowiedzieć na to pytanie. Jeśli wartośc będzie niższa, wtedy możemy mówić o powodzeniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy  temp 37,2  po poronieniu z zestawem wow ,6 dnia po ,jest czymś niepokojącym?


pod kątem stanu zapalnego, może jeszcze nie jest niepokojące ale zastanawiające
kiedy mierzysz temperaturę, zaraz po przebudzeniu czy w trakcie dnia?

----------


## anula31

czy jest wśród Was ktoś kto zamawiał na WoW i może mi pomóc - opisać co i jak? czy te przesyłki docierają??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jest wśród Was ktoś kto zamawiał na WoW i może mi pomóc - opisać co i jak? czy te przesyłki docierają??


Docierają, do bezpiecznych województw bez problemu.  :Smile:

----------


## anula31

nie dostałam żadnego maila zwrotnego po wypełnieniu ankiety, nie wiem czy najpierw powinnam zapłacić czy najpierw dostać maila???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dostałam żadnego maila zwrotnego po wypełnieniu ankiety, nie wiem czy najpierw powinnam zapłacić czy najpierw dostać maila???


po konsultacji robisz przelew i dopiero potem przychodzi mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Temperatura dzis rano byla 36.5 zaraz po przebudzeniu,a wczoraj mierzylam okolo 12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam do was takie pytanie bo w sumie prześledziłam wszystkie wpisy i zastanawiam sie czy lepiej kupic w aptece Arthrotec czy ten cały zestaw ? Jestem w 2tygodniuu ciązy. Nie jestem gotowa na dziecko.  Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz, dziewczyny które mają to już za sobą a udzieliłyby mi pare odpowiedzi byłabym bardzo wdzieczna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Mam do was takie pytanie bo w sumie prześledziłam wszystkie wpisy i zastanawiam sie czy lepiej kupic w aptece Arthrotec czy ten cały zestaw ? Jestem w 2tygodniuu ciązy. Nie jestem gotowa na dziecko.  Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz, dziewczyny które mają to już za sobą a udzieliłyby mi pare odpowiedzi byłabym bardzo wdzieczna. Pozdrawiam.


Nie zastanawiaj sie tylko zamów zestaw,jestes we wczesnej ciąży zestaw dotrze w ciagu ok 10dni,ja jestem tydzień po akcji z zestawem,udalo się bez problemu,zestaw jest pewniakiem wiec jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem,a w Internecie czycha wielu oszustow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zastanawiaj sie tylko zamów zestaw,jestes we wczesnej ciąży zestaw dotrze w ciagu ok 10dni,ja jestem tydzień po akcji z zestawem,udalo się bez problemu,zestaw jest pewniakiem wiec jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem,a w Internecie czycha wielu oszustow



mogłabyś napisac mi jak zamawiałaś ten zestaw i jak czułaś sie używając go ?i w którym tygodniu byłaś. Bardzo Prosze. e-mail : monika.kowalska12@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mogłabyś napisac mi jak zamawiałaś ten zestaw i jak czułaś sie używając go ?i w którym tygodniu byłaś. Bardzo Prosze. e-mail : monika.kowalska12@onet.pl


Historie dziewczyn po akcji z zestawem przeczytasz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Mam do was takie pytanie bo w sumie prześledziłam wszystkie wpisy i zastanawiam sie czy lepiej kupic w aptece Arthrotec czy ten cały zestaw ? Jestem w 2tygodniuu ciązy. Nie jestem gotowa na dziecko.  Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz, dziewczyny które mają to już za sobą a udzieliłyby mi pare odpowiedzi byłabym bardzo wdzieczna. Pozdrawiam.


ciążę liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki, nie możesz być w drugim tygodniu, bo najwcześniej o ciąży możesz dowiedzieć sie w 4 tc. Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy tabletkami antykoncepcyjnymi coś wskóram?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy tabletkami antykoncepcyjnymi coś wskóram?


nie. Tabletki antykoncepcyjne, to nie tabletki wczesnoporonne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W piątek robiłam betę wynik 1539 w poniedziałek kolejną dziś odebrałam wynik i 1406 tak jak pisałam wcześniej ponad tydzień temu brałam art na drugi dzień w sobotę coś wyleciało dostałam lekkie plamienie jeden dzień i do dziś nie krwawię i nie plamie czy się udało proszę o odp.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boję się zamówić z tego WoW.. A jak celne zatrzymają? Co ja im powiem.. Nie chce by ktokolwiek się dowiedział..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boję się zamówić z tego WoW.. A jak celne zatrzymają? Co ja im powiem.. Nie chce by ktokolwiek się dowiedział..


a w jakim mieszkasz województwie? jak w bezpiecznym, to nie ma obaw, nikt Ci nie zatrzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W piątek robiłam betę wynik 1539 w poniedziałek kolejną dziś odebrałam wynik i 1406 tak jak pisałam wcześniej ponad tydzień temu brałam art na drugi dzień w sobotę coś wyleciało dostałam lekkie plamienie jeden dzień i do dziś nie krwawię i nie plamie czy się udało proszę o odp.Pozdrawiam.


beta spada, więc ciąża prawdopodnie przerwana, ale skoro nie krwawisz, może jest problem z oczyszczaniem - trzeba iśc na USG, i nie zwlekać, żeby się nie nabawić stanu zapalnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ciążę liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki, nie możesz być w drugim tygodniu, bo najwcześniej o ciąży możesz dowiedzieć sie w 4 tc. Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres ?



Ostatni okres miałam 17 czerwca. Ale był on nornmalny tzw. taki jak zawsze. a z chłopakiem kochaliśmy sie jakoś w tamtym tygodniu bez zabezpieczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w jakim mieszkasz województwie? jak w bezpiecznym, to nie ma obaw, nikt Ci nie zatrzyma


W województwie Podlaskim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatni okres miałam 17 czerwca. Ale był on nornmalny tzw. taki jak zawsze. a z chłopakiem kochaliśmy sie jakoś w tamtym tygodniu bez zabezpieczenia.


czyli to 5 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jakby zatrzymali to co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakby zatrzymali to co wtedy?


w podlaskim raczej nie zatrzymają, to bezpieczne województwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy w województwie małopolskim ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w podlaskim raczej nie zatrzymają, to bezpieczne województwo


Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy w województwie małopolskim ?


małopolskie bezpieczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

16 sztuk arthrotec sprzedam,  jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z was jest z okolic Krakowa i zamawiała przesyłkę z WoW ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki  tanio    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## myszufka@wp.pl

Przeciez Arthrotec bardzo łatwo zdobyć. Chodzę prywatnie, nie mam ubezpieczenia, do swojego internisty ktory zna mnie od pieluch. Lituje się nad przemęczoną kobieciną i wypisuje recepty na bolące stawy. Wcale nie jest to jakis mega wyczyn a dziewczyny lapiecie sie na oszustow za pare stow. Raz na jakis czas dostaje prezent i zawsze mowi, by walic jak w dym po co chce. Co do zestawu, zamawialam do Wroclawia i cholera zatrzymali a podobno mialo byc ok. Po odwolaniu sie oddali ale troche to trwalo. Co do Krakowa to nie wiem, w kazdym badz razie kazda moga przechwycic, moze zalezy od celnika.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez Arthrotec bardzo łatwo zdobyć. Chodzę prywatnie, nie mam ubezpieczenia, do swojego internisty ktory zna mnie od pieluch. Lituje się nad przemęczoną kobieciną i wypisuje recepty na bolące stawy. Wcale nie jest to jakis mega wyczyn a dziewczyny lapiecie sie na oszustow za pare stow. Raz na jakis czas dostaje prezent i zawsze mowi, by walic jak w dym po co chce. Co do zestawu, zamawialam do Wroclawia i cholera zatrzymali a podobno mialo byc ok. Po odwolaniu sie oddali ale troche to trwalo. Co do Krakowa to nie wiem, w kazdym badz razie kazda moga przechwycic, moze zalezy od celnika.


A który urząd celny Ci zatrzymał i kiedy ? Pytam z ciekawości bo sama zamawialam do Wrocławia i kilka moich koleżanek też i nie było żadnych problemów, paczki szły prosciutko do nas. A Arthrotecu w życiu bym nie dostała, nie mam znajomych lekarzy którym mogłabym dać w łapę, a w żadnej aptece nie chcieli sprzedać. Wiec nie mierz proszę, wszystkich, jedną miarą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez Arthrotec bardzo łatwo zdobyć. Chodzę prywatnie, nie mam ubezpieczenia, do swojego internisty ktory zna mnie od pieluch. Lituje się nad przemęczoną kobieciną i wypisuje recepty na bolące stawy. Wcale nie jest to jakis mega wyczyn a dziewczyny lapiecie sie na oszustow za pare stow. Raz na jakis czas dostaje prezent i zawsze mowi, by walic jak w dym po co chce. Co do zestawu, zamawialam do Wroclawia i cholera zatrzymali a podobno mialo byc ok. Po odwolaniu sie oddali ale troche to trwalo. Co do Krakowa to nie wiem, w kazdym badz razie kazda moga przechwycic, moze zalezy od celnika.


Małopolska jest bezpieczna, a zatrzymywanie nie zależy od celnika, tylko od regionu, w jaki się zamawia. W niebezpiecznych województwach zatrzymują, ale tam womenki po prostu nie wysyłają. Nie musicie mi wierzyć. Ją sama byłam sceptyczna, ale na maszwybor.net przekonałam sie ile dziewczyn zamawia, i wcale nie ma z tym takich problemów, jak tu straszą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jakby taką paczkę zatrzymali to jest w ogóle szansa ją odzyskać? Co powiedzieć celnikom? Jak się tłumaczyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakby taką paczkę zatrzymali to jest w ogóle szansa ją odzyskać? Co powiedzieć celnikom? Jak się tłumaczyć?


z niebezpiecznego województwa? są urzędy które nie oddadzą Ci paczki, i dlatego womenki tam nie wysyłają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakby taką paczkę zatrzymali to jest w ogóle szansa ją odzyskać? Co powiedzieć celnikom? Jak się tłumaczyć?


h t t p : / / maszwybor.net/showthread.php?tid=455

proszę , tu masz wzór pisma które wtedy trzeba wysłać do UC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> h t t p : / / maszwybor.net/showthread.php?tid=455
> 
> proszę , tu masz wzór pisma które wtedy trzeba wysłać do UC


przepraszam, ten link jest prawidłowy :

h t t p : / / maszwybor.net/showthread.php?tid=456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo. Przeczytałam wcześniej że Podlaskie to chyba bezpieczne województwo, ale kto wie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję bardzo. Przeczytałam wcześniej że Podlaskie to chyba bezpieczne województwo, ale kto wie..


z podlaskim może być o tyle problem, że paczka może wpaść do UC w Pruszczu Gdańskim i stamtąd już raczej nie odzyskasz jej, Ale jeśli mieszkasz na wschodzie lub południu województwa, paczka powinna prosto z Wawy lecieć do Ciebie i wtedy nikt jej nie zatrzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do Białegostoku mam nadzieję doleci z Wawy.. Oby  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do Białegostoku mam nadzieję doleci z Wawy.. Oby


nie widzę powodu, dla którego miałaby krążyć do Ciebie przez pomorze  :Smile:  jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję Ci za wsparcie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o kontakt pod ten e-mail ; kasia.bak61@onet.pl Najbardziej chciałabym zeby odezwały sie do mnie dziewczyny, które zamówiły przesyłkę na WoW, ponieważ chciałabym wiedziec jak to wszystko wyglada  :Smile:  I dziewczyny które oczywiscie stosowały WoW  :Smile:  Prosze tez o kontakt dziewczyn z województwa małopolskiego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję Ci za wsparcie


nie ma sprawy  :Smile:  trzymam kciuki za szybkie dotarcie paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tabletek arthrotecu za 120zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udalo sie jestem juz po dziekuje dziewczyny za wsparcie bylam tu kilka dni temu z prosba o porady tabletki zamowione pod 508426708 okazaly sie bardzo pomocne w 10 tygodniu serdecznie dziekuje i rowniez polecam 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Zamawialam przesyłkę z wow 7-8 dni temu, do tej pory nie widać jej podczas śledzenia na stronie poczty. Przesyłka jeszcze do mnie dojdzie? Czy mam pisać do womenek  z prośbą o wysłanie kolejnej przesyłki? Dziękuję za odpowiedzi :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udalo sie jestem juz po dziekuje dziewczyny za wsparcie bylam tu kilka dni temu z prosba o porady tabletki zamowione pod 508426708 okazaly sie bardzo pomocne w 10 tygodniu serdecznie dziekuje i rowniez polecam 508426708


kasia.bak61@onet.pl  :Smile:  Bardzo prosze o kontakt gdyż ja jestem przed a chciałabym z kimś porozmawiac  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiecie moze ile tak naprawde po wzięciu tabletek powinno sie krwawić , u mnie mija tydzien i dzisiaj juz prawie nie krwawię ,obawiam sie ze nieprawidłowo sie oczyszczam. Po jakim xzasie moge zrobić test ciazowy zeby potwierdzić ze mi sie udało . brałam zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiecie moze ile tak naprawde po wzięciu tabletek powinno sie krwawić , u mnie mija tydzien i dzisiaj juz prawie nie krwawię ,obawiam sie ze nieprawidłowo sie oczyszczam. Po jakim xzasie moge zrobić test ciazowy zeby potwierdzić ze mi sie udało . brałam zestaw z wow


Moim zdaniem wszystko przebiega dobrze,  sama robiłam to W 10 tyg.  więc mam porównanie. Co do krwawienia to może trwać tydzień dwa lub nawet trzy,  czasem dłużej czasem krócej.  Usg za jakiś tydzień może cię już całkowicie uspokoić. Jeśli masz jakieś pytania pisz do mnie alicja.surdy@onet. pl
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moim zdaniem wszystko przebiega dobrze,  sama robiłam to W 10 tyg.  więc mam porównanie. Co do krwawienia to może trwać tydzień dwa lub nawet trzy,  czasem dłużej czasem krócej.  Usg za jakiś tydzień może cię już całkowicie uspokoić. Jeśli masz jakieś pytania pisz do mnie alicja.surdy@onet. pl
> pozdrawiam


Byłam w 7 tc jedna dziewczyna robiła to tego samego dnia dlatego moze byc takie zamieszanie juz bylysmy mylone  :Smile:  a ty ile krwawiłas ?? Jestes dawno po ?  dziękuje za odpowiedz to forum mnie uspokaja...

----------


## DORA Dorota

Mam pytanie, wedlug USG to 5ty tydzien. Z UC wyszedl moj zestaw wiec sie nie martwie, dojdzie. Mam tez Arthr 12szt odkupilam jak sie naczytalam  o problemach WoW. Mam pytanie od razu wziasc zestaw czy probowac sam Artro a zestaw odsprzedac? Troche nadszarpnal moj budzet :/ Nie wiem czy w tym tyg bedzie skuteczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam w 7 tc jedna dziewczyna robiła to tego samego dnia dlatego moze byc takie zamieszanie juz bylysmy mylone  a ty ile krwawiłas ?? Jestes dawno po ?  dziękuje za odpowiedz to forum mnie uspokaja...


źle napisałam surdy.alicja@onet.pl
ja krwawiłam niewiele ponad tydzień, dokładnie 10 dni, ale to było drugie podejście, pierwszy "zestaw" kupiłam z ogłoszenia i się nie udało, dopiero wow zadziałało. To jedyny pewniak, po nim zawsze się udaje, do tej pory nie przeczytałam nigdzie o nieudanej próbie (a wiele forów odwiedziłam)
jestem już 3 tygodnie po, ale bez testu wiedziałam, że jest dobrze, bo brzuch nie był wzdęty i piersi przestały być bolesne i nabrzmiałe.
test możesz zrobić nawet po 2 tygodniach, ale wynik może być pozytywny, przez hormon wskazujący na ciążę
po 3 zwykle pokazuje wynik negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie, wedlug USG to 5ty tydzien. Z UC wyszedl moj zestaw wiec sie nie martwie, dojdzie. Mam tez Arthr 12szt odkupilam jak sie naczytalam  o problemach WoW. Mam pytanie od razu wziasc zestaw czy probowac sam Artro a zestaw odsprzedac? Troche nadszarpnal moj budzet :/ Nie wiem czy w tym tyg bedzie skuteczny?


zdecydowanie czekaj na wow, wiem co piszę 
nie ma sensu męczyć się z samym arthro (60 - 70% szansy, wow -98%)
powodzenia, na pewno się uda!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zdecydowanie czekaj na wow, wiem co piszę 
> nie ma sensu męczyć się z samym arthro (60 - 70% szansy, wow -98%)
> powodzenia, na pewno się uda!


nawet w 12 jest skuteczny, ja robiłam w 10 tyg. po koło godzinie wszystko zeszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> źle napisałam surdy.alicja@onet.pl
> ja krwawiłam niewiele ponad tydzień, dokładnie 10 dni, ale to było drugie podejście, pierwszy "zestaw" kupiłam z ogłoszenia i się nie udało, dopiero wow zadziałało. To jedyny pewniak, po nim zawsze się udaje, do tej pory nie przeczytałam nigdzie o nieudanej próbie (a wiele forów odwiedziłam)
> jestem już 3 tygodnie po, ale bez testu wiedziałam, że jest dobrze, bo brzuch nie był wzdęty i piersi przestały być bolesne i nabrzmiałe.
> test możesz zrobić nawet po 2 tygodniach, ale wynik może być pozytywny, przez hormon wskazujący na ciążę
> po 3 zwykle pokazuje wynik negatywny


To moja tez druga próba była , ile było paniki ze tym razem tez sie nie uda... Mnie rownież piersi juz nie bolą , nie sa tak nabrzmiałe , no i nie jestem juz tak zmęczona (wczesniej godzina 20 a ja byłam padnięta totalnie) i ustały mi nudności chociaż pojawiły sie trzy dni przed wzięciem mife . Za dwa tyg jednak zrobie test a moja sytuacja jest na tyle śmieszna ze godzine po kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia wzielam ta tabletkę do 72 h po na mnie nie zadziałała...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamawialam pod 508426708 we czwartek paczke otrzymalam dzis

----------


## kasiulamaczek@interia.p

Pozbędę się Arthrotecu, dokladniej sztuk 12. Nie potrzebuję, chcę urodzić. Mam wsparcie, mam nadzieję, że po porodzie nic się nie zmieni.Nie wszyscy faceci sa dupkami jak sie okazuje. Chcę 35zl plus wizyta u lekarza czyli 130zl na pół, bo 8 dobrala inna dziewczyna. Moze byc odbior we Wroclawiu, paczkomat, paczka24. 

kasiulamaczek@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej jestem raczej po tzn 9 lipca wziełam art i do dziś dnia krwawie ale już delikatnie. Byłam w prawie 11 tyg ciąży i też nie widziłam płodu tylko wylatywały takie dziwne galaretowate skrzepy, kiedy mge zrobić test? póki co nie mam kiedy wybrać się do gina lub zrobić bete bo pracuje, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz ja bylam w trochę wiekszym tyg i tak samo plod, lozysko jakby porozrywane na kawalki. Dziwne to ale juz w ciazy nie jestem a plod nie wyparowal przeciez. Nic nie wisialo na pępowinie ani nic. Jakis profesor gadal ze jest plod rozrywany wiec moze to prawda. Ja tam nie wiem, na USG bylam i nic tam nie ma niepokajacego. Ktos to ogarnia? 

Czarna5717

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też nie wiem ale u mnie były te takie galaretowate skrzepy po 2 dawce arth a po 3 napiełam się i wyleciał jeden wielki skrzep zapewne łożysko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No u mnie podobnie. Parłam i wypadalo do toalety, duze nie bylo bo bym czula a w sedesie nie grzebalam. Plod jest dosc maly w takich tyg, czytalam i czesto w opisach wisi itd u mnie nic takiego. Moglam sie pomylic o dwa tyg wiec byl to z 13 tydz minimum 


Czarna5717

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja liczyłam z ostatniej miesiączki a miałam ją pierwszego maja więc może też coś poknociłam ale myślę że nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i u mnie jazda do 2 w nocy po dwoch dawkach, trzeciej nie bralam, nie dalam rady i potrzeby nie bylo. 

Czarna5717

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja przeszłam to delikatnie  :Smile:  chociaż po 2 dawce skurcze się nasiliły i oblewały mnie poty to po 3 dawce wszystko ustało jedynie krwawienie ale jak przy normalnym okresie ani bólu brzucha jedynie jajnik mnie pobolewał ale gorsze bóle przy miesiączce miałam niz przy tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam oryginalne   sama.irena@o2.pl


uwaga oszustka, mnie też sprzedała(na niby!), wpłaciłam z góry 130 zł a tabletek nie ma. 
dzięki Bogu inna dziewczyna z tego forum była uczciwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwaga oszustka, mnie też sprzedała(na niby!), wpłaciłam z góry 130 zł a tabletek nie ma. 
> dzięki Bogu inna dziewczyna z tego forum była uczciwa.


jeśli nie odda mi pieniędzy umieszczę tutaj jej numer konta w ramach ostrzeżenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czekam z zestaw wow i na śledzeniu przesyłki mam 
Zatrzymanie przesyłki w cle	2015-07-20 11:15	WER Komorniki tez tak miałyście????
to juz dwa dni =(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czekam z zestaw wow i na śledzeniu przesyłki mam 
> Zatrzymanie przesyłki w cle	2015-07-20 11:15	WER Komorniki tez tak miałyście????
> to juz dwa dni =(


a dokąd zamówiłaś tą przesyłkę ? jeżeli poznań zatrzymał, to on już Ci jej raczej nie odda, trzeba pisać do Womenek o nową przesyłkę do bezpiecznego województwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś sprawdziłam status przesyłki wow,,,i co widzę? kraj nadania Indie?!?! Też tak miałyście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś sprawdziłam status przesyłki wow,,,i co widzę? kraj nadania Indie?!?! Też tak miałyście?


tak, przesyłki idą z Indii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny wzielam tabletki tak jak pisalyscie zaczelam o 15 w tej chwili jest 19 i nic troszke pobolewa mnie brzuch nic po za tym Czy one na pewno dzialaja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny wzielam tabletki tak jak pisalyscie zaczelam o 15 w tej chwili jest 19 i nic troszke pobolewa mnie brzuch nic po za tym Czy one na pewno dzialaja?


ile masz dawek za sobą ? dwie dopiero ? wypluwasz rdzenie? Arthrotec nie zawsze działa, jego skuteczność to ok 70%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, przesyłki idą z Indii


A to mnie uspokoiło,,,juz się bałam,,,byłam przekonana ,ze przesyłka jest z Holandii,,,hmm,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam 3 dawki w 1 godz odstepie na poczatku 2 pod jezyk i 2 do pochwy nastepnie 1 pod jezyk i 2 do pochwy i za 3 razem tak samo mam 20 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to mnie uspokoiło,,,juz się bałam,,,byłam przekonana ,ze przesyłka jest z Holandii,,,hmm,,


no niestety, prawo holenderskie zabrania wysyłania leków za granicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam 3 dawki w 1 godz odstepie na poczatku 2 pod jezyk i 2 do pochwy nastepnie 1 pod jezyk i 2 do pochwy i za 3 razem tak samo mam 20 tabletek



to jakieś dziwne dawkowanie

prawidłowe, zalecane przez WHO, to 4 tabletki pod język na 30 minut, co 3 h i tak do 5 dawek. i wypluwać rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro bede mogla powturzyc jezeli sie nie uda dzisiaj ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro bede mogla powturzyc jezeli sie nie uda dzisiaj ?


myślę że tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, przesyłki idą z Indii


Jesli z Indii to przesyłka dotrze tu za 100 lat,,,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli z Indii to przesyłka dotrze tu za 100 lat,,,,


będzie u Ciebie w przyszłym tygodniu  :Smile:  leci samolotem, nie jedzie na słoniu :P  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12sztuk za 128zl razem z wysylka prosze pisac na aneta-skwara1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> będzie u Ciebie w przyszłym tygodniu  leci samolotem, nie jedzie na słoniu :P


Przesyłkę zamówiłam i zapłaciłam w środę 15.07 ,,,z tego co piszecie tutaj,wywnioskowałam,ze powinna dotrzeć do mnie w ten piątek,,,akurat na weekend byłoby idealnie,,,ale widzę,ze nie ma co na to liczyć,,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przesyłkę zamówiłam i zapłaciłam w środę 15.07 ,,,z tego co piszecie tutaj,wywnioskowałam,ze powinna dotrzeć do mnie w ten piątek,,,akurat na weekend byłoby idealnie,,,ale widzę,ze nie ma co na to liczyć,,,


a z jaką datą masz tą informację na śledzeniu z Mumbaju ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a z jaką datą masz tą informację na śledzeniu z Mumbaju ?


data jest dzisiejsza,,,odebranie przesyłki i nadanie dzisiejsza data godz.16.30....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> data jest dzisiejsza,,,odebranie przesyłki i nadanie dzisiejsza data godz.16.30....


czyli została wysłana  :Smile:  paczki są właśnie najczęściej wysyłane z Indii w środę, czwartek i w weekend wchodzą do Wawy. w zeszły czwartek pewnie jej nie nadały, bo przelew się jeszcze nie zaksięgował.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a dokąd zamówiłaś tą przesyłkę ? jeżeli poznań zatrzymał, to on już Ci jej raczej nie odda, trzeba pisać do Womenek o nową przesyłkę do bezpiecznego województwa


wysyłka do zachodniopomorskiego wiec niby bezpiecznego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec bralam jedynie doustnie i zadzialal jak trzeba po 8 tabletkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej potrzebuje info jak zdobyć recepte z lekiem arthrotec forte. Nie wiem czy powinnam iść do lekarza. Jeśli tak to do jakiego? Rodzinnego? Mam popriosić o recepte na arthrotec mamy taty czy kogo w podobnym wieku? prosze szybko odp! dziękuje z gory

----------


## kasiulamaczek@interia.pl

Jak ja załatwiam to mowie ze pracuje fizycznie i bola mnie stawy a Arthro bralam od babci i mi pomoglo. Ale to moj lekarz, internista. Co do Arthro to nie bierz Forte tylko zwykly.

Do naiwnych. Jak kupujecie tabsy w necie to najbezpieczniejsza usluga w PP to paczka24 za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Wyslalam tak dziewczynie na jej koszt wiec i ja nie stracilam gdyby jej sie odwidzialo lub robila glupi zart. Pamietajcie kasy w ciemno sie nie sle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę,napiszcie jak długo czekałyście na przesyłke wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak ja załatwiam to mowie ze pracuje fizycznie i bola mnie stawy a Arthro bralam od babci i mi pomoglo. Ale to moj lekarz, internista. Co do Arthro to nie bierz Forte tylko zwykly.
> 
> Do naiwnych. Jak kupujecie tabsy w necie to najbezpieczniejsza usluga w PP to paczka24 za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Wyslalam tak dziewczynie na jej koszt wiec i ja nie stracilam gdyby jej sie odwidzialo lub robila glupi zart. Pamietajcie kasy w ciemno sie nie sle.


różnica między forte a zwykłym jest tylko w cenie. Dla przebiegu aborcji nie ma znaczenia, bo rdzenie i tak się wypluwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wysyłka do zachodniopomorskiego wiec niby bezpiecznego


to słabo w takim razie  :Frown:  dopytaj dokładnie womenek czy aby nie pomyliły adresu? czy miejscowość do której zamawiałaś lezy blisko granicy z wlkp ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę,napiszcie jak długo czekałyście na przesyłke wow?


ja czekałam 10 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez 10 :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jest blisko wlkp.sama mieszkam w wlkp.napisalam do nich zobaczymy co dalej. 




> to słabo w takim razie  dopytaj dokładnie womenek czy aby nie pomyliły adresu? czy miejscowość do której zamawiałaś lezy blisko granicy z wlkp ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mozesz mi napisac jak to zrobilas ze tabletki zadzialaly? Ja jestem po 1 probie i nic tylko wczoraj mnie troche brzuch bolal i nic Od kilku dni probuje pilam ziola goraca kapiel pozniej tabletki Prosze o pomoc !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro mam wizyte u ginekologa zastanawiam sie czy isc Wczoraj wzielam Art i nic sie nie dzialo po za lekkimi bolami brzucha Zostalo mi jeszcze 10 tabletek jak je zastosowac aby pomoglo na 100 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro mam wizyte u ginekologa zastanawiam sie czy isc Wczoraj wzielam Art i nic sie nie dzialo po za lekkimi bolami brzucha Zostalo mi jeszcze 10 tabletek jak je zastosowac aby pomoglo na 100 %


art nie pomaga na 100%. prawidłowe dawkowanie to 3x po 4 tabletki na 30 min pod język co 3h, wypluwamy rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprobuje jeszcze raz dzisiaj .Moze sie uda. A czy miedzy czasie moge wziasc goraca kapiel zeby zwiekrzyc szanse ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec nowa26@interia.pl zapewniam uczciwość i dyskretność kupującego, szybko i w rozsądnej cenie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po zażyciutych tabletek po poronieniu do czasu dostania pierwszej mmiesiączki ze tak powiem są te dni pode czy nie płodne ? Proszę o pilna odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprobuje jeszcze raz dzisiaj .Moze sie uda. A czy miedzy czasie moge wziasc goraca kapiel zeby zwiekrzyc szanse ?


Zamów zestaw naprawde , wiem jak to jest próbuje sie z art oby jak najszybciej zadziałało zestaw ma 98 skuteczności i napewno z zestawem Ci sie uda , jezeli nie masz az tylu pieniędzy napisz do womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;103665]Czy po zażyciutych tabletek po poronieniu do czasu dostania pierwszej mmiesiączki ze tak powiem są te dni pode czy nie płodne ? Proszę o pilna odpowiedz[/QUOTE
Tak od razu po aborcji juz możesz miec dni płodne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprobuje jeszcze raz dzisiaj .Moze sie uda. A czy miedzy czasie moge wziasc goraca kapiel zeby zwiekrzyc szanse ?


spróbuj dopochwowo 4 x 3 mi tak to pomogło i jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj tak robilam 2 do pochwowo 2 pod jezyk i nic po za lekko bolacego brzucha Teraz probuje 4 pod jezyk jestem juz po 1 dawce i puki co dalej nic po za lekka biegunka Juz stracilam nadzieje ze te tabletki cos pomoga a jestem w ok 3 tyg wiec powinno zadzialac bez problemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzielam te 8 ale nie co 3godz dlatego ze pierwsza dawka nie zadzialala, wiec po 15min wzielam druga i zaczela sie akcja. Po co czekac 3godz jak nic sie nie dzieje? Wez nastepnym razem druga zaraz po pierwszej to zwiekszy sie stęzenie Misoprostolu we krwi i wtedy moze nadejda skurcze. Jak po drugiej nic to wez za kilkanascie minut 3cia dawke. Byc moze dla Twojego organizmu 4tabletki to nic, zwykla dawka. Ten lek trzeba przedwkowac zeby cos sie zaczelo dziac. Ale tez nie mozna przesadzic.


czarna5717

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzielam te 8 ale nie co 3godz dlatego ze pierwsza dawka nie zadzialala, wiec po 15min wzielam druga i zaczela sie akcja. Po co czekac 3godz jak nic sie nie dzieje? Wez nastepnym razem druga zaraz po pierwszej to zwiekszy sie stęzenie Misoprostolu we krwi i wtedy moze nadejda skurcze. Jak po drugiej nic to wez za kilkanascie minut 3cia dawke. Byc moze dla Twojego organizmu 4tabletki to nic, zwykla dawka. Ten lek trzeba przedwkowac zeby cos sie zaczelo dziac. Ale tez nie mozna przesadzic.
> 
> 
> czarna5717


dziewczyno zastanów sie co ty piszesz ? może od razu połknąc 20 tabletek naraz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyno zastanów sie co ty piszesz ? może od razu połknąc 20 tabletek naraz ?


wiesz że od tak ogromnego stężenia misoprostolu można dostać ogromnej biegunki i wymiotów  i umrzeć z odwodnienia ? 

dziewczyny , dawkowanie które Wam tu podajemy jest zalecane prze Światową Organizację Zdrowia i w pełni bezpieczne. Aborcje z Arthrotekiem nie udają sie nie dlatego, że źle dawkujecie, tylko dlatego że ten lek nie zawsze działa. jest 30% szans że się po prostu nie uda i tyle. 

Zastanówcie sie zanim zastosujecie się do rad typu "bierz jedną dawkę za drugą, to zwiększy stężenie" bo możecie przypłacić to zdrowiem, lub życiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietki ja mam pytanie z innej beczki. Działa Wam forum maszwybór.net ? Bo u mnie coś strona się nie wczytuje..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietki ja mam pytanie z innej beczki. Działa Wam forum maszwybór.net ? Bo u mnie coś strona się nie wczytuje..


niestety, jakiś problem techniczny mają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy wam tez nie działa stronka masz wybór.net od wczoraj nie moge się zalogowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A to nie jestem sama :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest problem z domeną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieję ze jak wrócę dzis z pracy to juz stronka bedzie dzialac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tak samo, a kończę po 21 więc moooże może  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ach te drugie zmiany :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: a jeszcze taki upal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 8 tabletkach wzietych w malym odstepie nie stanie sie nic tragicznego. Ja nie kaze nikomu brac calej paczki bo moze byc zle. Napisalam ze ma wziac 20!? Mowie o 8 bo 4to czasem za malo, a umrzec mozna nawet po dwoch jak sie ma uczulenie. Badal sie ktos pod tym kątem? Wątpie. Po kazdym zabiegu nawet z Ru mozliwa jest smierc, zaśniady i inne powiklania lacznie z bezplodnoscia. Mozna zaslabnac i sie wykrwawic. To jest ogolnie niebezpieczne, same sie na to narazamy usuwajac niechciany plod.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 8 tabletkach wzietych w malym odstepie nie stanie sie nic tragicznego. Ja nie kaze nikomu brac calej paczki bo moze byc zle. Napisalam ze ma wziac 20!? Mowie o 8 bo 4to czasem za malo, a umrzec mozna nawet po dwoch jak sie ma uczulenie. Badal sie ktos pod tym kątem? Wątpie. Po kazdym zabiegu nawet z Ru mozliwa jest smierc, zaśniady i inne powiklania lacznie z bezplodnoscia. Mozna zaslabnac i sie wykrwawic. To jest ogolnie niebezpieczne, same sie na to narazamy usuwajac niechciany plod.


akurat zestaw to bezpieczna kombinacja leków, stosowana w klinikach aborcyjnych na całym świecie, a Ty napisałaś, cyt

" Po co czekac 3godz jak nic sie nie dzieje? Wez nastepnym razem druga zaraz po pierwszej to zwiekszy sie stęzenie Misoprostolu we krwi i wtedy moze nadejda skurcze. Jak po drugiej nic to wez za kilkanascie minut 3cia dawke." 

czyli zalecasz wziąć 12 tabletek w krótkim czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały mi 24 tabletki 
1 szt - 10 zł 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( około 20 zł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ach te drugie zmianya jeszcze taki upal


A u mnie buuurza...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A u mnie buuurza...


Ja tez chce burzee zdycham z tego upalu hehe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez chce burzee zdycham z tego upalu hehe


Już ją wyganiam ;p Ja jej tu nie chce, boję się burzy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już ją wyganiam ;p Ja jej tu nie chce, boję się burzy..


To dawaj ja do mnie na Śląsk  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dawaj ja do mnie na Śląsk


Oj z chęcią  :Smile:  tylko trochę by to potrwało  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jakieś chmurki sie pokazują wiec jest szansa :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie to na chwile wychodzi słońce i zaraz znooowu chmury, grzmi i deszcz pada i znowu słońce i tak cały czas ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zjem obiadek spaghetti dziś  :Smile: i zbieram się do pracy,ale mi się nie chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Muszę uciekać, bo się późno zrobiło i nie zdążę do pracy  :Smile:   :Smile:  życzę Ci tego deszczyku na ochłodę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aaa to smacznego :P miłej pracy ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec ,waznosc do 2017 ,730292380

----------


## Mika25

Przy zestawie tez jest wymagana w miarę szybki dostęp do fachowcow szpitala. Na konsultacji WoW pytają czy masz blisko na pogotowie, czy nie masz uczulenia, czy ktos moze byc przy Tobie. W klinice jest sie pod okiem fachowcow w domu nie, no chyba ze macie sasiada poloznika. Nie mozna mowic ze aborcja w domu jest bezpieczna bo nie jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój byly idiota wystraszyl się ze mogę być w ciąży i zamowil mi ten zestaw okazali się ze nie jestem w ciąży i jest mi to do niepotrzebne i nie mam co z tym zrobić wiec oddam za 200 zl oryginalny zestaw z wow może komus jest potrzebny Warszawa najlepiej odbiór osobisty magdamias@WP.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam oryginalne   sama.irena@o2.pl


dziewczyny , nie kupujcie u tej osoby, każe sobie zapłacić z góry (na ten rachunek 18 1240 2799 1111 0010 .... 4429) a tabletek nie wysyła.

----------


## Monika Monika

Posiadam receptę na Arthrotec 0,05 g x 20 Tbl. ważną do 2015.08.16 Oraz 10 sztuk dodatkowo koleżanka stosowała i został listek chętnie sprzedam potrzebującym kontakt tel 518520756

----------


## KlaudiaEwelina

Dorota, wysyla paczka24 za pobraniem i ogladnieciem. Jak traficie pod 51847565* lub email artrodorota to nie ma problemu. Nawet odbior osobisty. Bralam i polecilam dwom osobom takze nie badzie naiwne i nie wysylajcie kasy, nie kazdemu zalezy na czystym sumieniu. Albo zamowcie zestaw jak macie mozliwosc i jestescie z bezpiecznego woj. Panstwo nasze cudowne probuje ukrocić działani WoW, jak zablokuja reszte wojewodztw to sie dopiero zacznie czarny rynek. Pieprzone ProLife :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Minelo 3 godz od ostatniej dawki art i nic zero bolu i jakich kolwiek objawow Powiem jeszcze ze wykorzystalam 20 tabl od wczoraj Co mam dalej robic ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I wogole nic? Na pewno jestes w ciazy?

Nie bierz juz dzisiaj. Jak cos poczekaj na pewno kilka dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak na pewno test ciazowy wyszedl pozytywny do tego brak okresu Nie mam juz tabletek zjadlam cale 20 sztuk Poczekam jeszcze pare dni moze cos ruszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobilas wiecej niz jeden test? Udaj sie na USG najlepiej, moze byc ciaza pozamaciczna ktora na testach wychodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak zrobilam 2 testy jutro mam wizyte u ginekologa Nawet nie wiem co mam mu powiedziec Jestem samotna matka 2 dzieci nie jestem w zwiazku ani nie mam partnera ponad rok nie wspolzylam a ostatnio poprostu byla to przygoda skorzystalam z okazji jak to sie mowi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć chciałabym kupić tabletki art... 12 tabletek tak do 100zl..  Jestem w 5/6 tygodniu ciąży.  Chciałabym oryginalne tabletki.. I jak trzeba stosować te tabletki tak żeby poronić? I jakie mogą być skutki?  Mój e-mail :klaudiasb1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sdasddsaddsad

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sdasdsdsdsadasdas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania tabletki arthrotec 12sztuk za 130zl razem już z wysyłką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania tabletki arthrotec 12sztuk za 130zl razem już z wysyłką


A są one oryginalne? Bo na tym mi zależy..  No i nie chciałabym być oszukana wiec chciałabym zdjęcia..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz do kasiulamaczek@onet.pl ma jeszcze 12 bodajże za 95 plus przesylka,te 8 ja wzielam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 18tab. 100% oryginalnosci z ulotka w srodku. Wysylam za pobraniem. xxxkasiek7@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomylilam, ma byc kasiulamaczek@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, chciałabym kupic 12 szt arthrotecu do 150 zł, odbior osobisty teren krakowa/oswiecimia/wadowic. prosze pisac jas27@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jeśli powiem lekarzowi rodzinnemu że ciezko pracuje w sklepie wykladam towar w biedronce lub cos i ze babcia daje mi arthrotec i pomaga to mi przepisze?? jak myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jestem tu nowa wlasnie zazywam pierwsza dawke art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A są one oryginalne? Bo na tym mi zależy..  No i nie chciałabym być oszukana wiec chciałabym zdjęcia..


Proszę podać swòj meil

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy wziasc tabletki pod jezyk czy lepiej rozpyscic je na lyzce czy robi to jakas roznice
I jesli ktos chce to moge zalatwic recepty na art bo mam dostep

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny zestaw z wow warszawa 200 zl magdamias@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy wziasc tabletki pod jezyk czy lepiej rozpyscic je na lyzce czy robi to jakas roznice
> I jesli ktos chce to moge zalatwic recepty na art bo mam dostep



zdecydowanie pod język, albo między dziąsło a policzek - lek musi mieć 30 minutowy kontakt ze śluzówką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy brac wszystkie 4na raz czy moge po jednej bo jak narazie wzielam jedna i zrobilam sobie goraca kapiel z nerwuw az mnie brzuch boli a to 3-4tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy brac wszystkie 4na raz czy moge po jednej bo jak narazie wzielam jedna i zrobilam sobie goraca kapiel z nerwuw az mnie brzuch boli a to 3-4tydz


Dawka to 4 tabletki....dziewczyny najpierw cudujecie z dawkowaniem, a potem płacz że się nie udało....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 18tab 100% oryginalności z ulotka w środku. Wysykla za pobraniem xxxkasek7@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> beta spada, więc ciąża prawdopodnie przerwana, ale skoro nie krwawisz, może jest problem z oczyszczaniem - trzeba iśc na USG, i nie zwlekać, żeby się nie nabawić stanu zapalnego


Dziś byłam na usg dopochwowym lekarz nic nie wykrył czyli jest dobrze .Zostało mi całe opakowanie art 20 szt z apteki sprzedam za tyle ile kupiłam 200 zł + 20 kw za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 28 tabletek arth 130 zł ewpiatek34@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię ORYGINALNY zestaw z WOW. proszę o kontakt makarena2800@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam artrotek waznosc 2017,730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 15 tyg, mam 20 tabl arthro. Dziś mam zaczynać, boję sie, że się nie uda. Czy ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, pilnie kupię arthrotec, proszę o kontakt kaspop89@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam artrotek waznosc 2017,730292380



W jakiej cenie???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam 12 tabletek i nic zadnego krwawienia zadych buli tylko jestem oslabiona moze w sobote jak wezme ostatnie 8 szt to zadziala a jestem 3-4tydz

----------


## anula31

A ja mam pytanie do dziewczyn, które stosowały zestaw z wow: czy miałyście jakieś komplikacje, szczerze mówiąc boje sie trochę bo muszę to zrobic w tajemnicy. Dzisiaj mija 18 dzień od stosunku, tabletki dostanę za tydzień najwcześniej. Okres spóźnia mi sie tydzień ale test wyszedł negatywny. Sama już nie wiem co mam robic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę podać swòj meil


Klaudiasb1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś byłam na usg dopochwowym lekarz nic nie wykrył czyli jest dobrze .Zostało mi całe opakowanie art 20 szt z apteki sprzedam za tyle ile kupiłam 200 zł + 20 kw za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.


co to za apteka ze tak drogo pytalam w kilkunastu aptkach we wro zeby dostac bez recepty ale sie nie udalo a cena najwyzsza to bylo 65zl z groszami wkoncu kupilam za zaledwie 43zl wydaje mi sie ze chcesz kogos naciagnac do takich cen wysokich w aptekach nie widzialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co to za apteka ze tak drogo pytalam w kilkunastu aptkach we wro zeby dostac bez recepty ale sie nie udalo a cena najwyzsza to bylo 65zl z groszami wkoncu kupilam za zaledwie 43zl wydaje mi sie ze chcesz kogos naciagnac do takich cen wysokich w aptekach nie widzialam


Ale ja za tyle kupowałam od kogoś płaciłam 200 zł .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam pytanie do dziewczyn, które stosowały zestaw z wow: czy miałyście jakieś komplikacje, szczerze mówiąc boje sie trochę bo muszę to zrobic w tajemnicy. Dzisiaj mija 18 dzień od stosunku, tabletki dostanę za tydzień najwcześniej. Okres spóźnia mi sie tydzień ale test wyszedł negatywny. Sama już nie wiem co mam robic.


Ja jestem 8 dni po zestawie licząc z mife 9 dni. Oczyszczam sie prawidłowo przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje , następnego dnia po wzięciu miso miałam biegunkę ale nie było złe , skurcze tez nie były takie straszne. Zawsze mam bolesne okresy byc moze dlatego. Ja na twoim miejscu bym wykonała jeszcze jeden test jakos przed uzyciem zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny zestaw 200 zl osobiście Warszawa nawet dziś magdamias@WP.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Dorote artrodorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny, czytam i czytam te forum i im więcej wpisów tym więcej teorii na temat brania arthrotecu. Która jest najlepsza? 4tab co 3h doustnie x3, czy w końcu jak? Już zgłupiałam, i nie wiem jak brać. Pomóżcie  :Smile:

----------


## anula31

zaczynam się bać, mam jeszcze skrytą nadzieję, że jednak to tylko spóźniający się okres i że ten test wyszedł dobrze , mam 2 dzieci i zawsze wychodziły pozytywnie od razu, jestem pewna że nie chcę 3 dziecka ale boję się samej reakcji organizmu na tabletki, dostałam potwierdzenie o przyjęciu wpłaty więc mam jeszcze tydzień 




> Ja jestem 8 dni po zestawie licząc z mife 9 dni. Oczyszczam sie prawidłowo przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje , następnego dnia po wzięciu miso miałam biegunkę ale nie było złe , skurcze tez nie były takie straszne. Zawsze mam bolesne okresy byc moze dlatego. Ja na twoim miejscu bym wykonała jeszcze jeden test jakos przed uzyciem zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

?Jka długo czekąłyście na zestaw wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;103762]Hej jestem tu nowa wlasnie zazywam pierwsza dawke art[       Jak je zazyc wkoncu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.
21 lipca zarejestrowano mój zestaw na MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE. Czy wiecie moze ile to jeszcze potrwa i kiedy tą przesyłkę dostanę? Denerwuje sie coraz bardziej bo to juz 6 tydz...
Jeśli ktos cos wie to prosze odpiszcie mi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.
> 21 lipca zarejestrowano mój zestaw na MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE. Czy wiecie moze ile to jeszcze potrwa i kiedy tą przesyłkę dostanę? Denerwuje sie coraz bardziej bo to juz 6 tydz...
> Jeśli ktos cos wie to prosze odpiszcie mi.


Za kilka dni będzie u Ciebie, myślę że max do czwartku. 6 tc to bardzo wcześnie, masz masę czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

artrotec odstąpie 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oryginalny zestaw z wow od dam za 200 zl Warszawa magdamias@WP.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art data ważności 2017. martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotecu pytanie w aptekach nic nie dało ;( Kupię w rozsądniej cenie i uczciwej! Proszę pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oryginalny zestaw z wow od dam za 200 zl Warszawa magdamias@WP.pl


Na prawdę posiadasz orginalny zestaw? Masz jakieś zdjęcia maile od wowianek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na prawdę posiadasz orginalny zestaw? Masz jakieś zdjęcia maile od wowianek?


Mam pisalam juz wczesniej  zdjęcia  mogę wyslac jak ktoś do mnie napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pisalam juz wczesniej  zdjęcia  mogę wyslac jak ktoś do mnie napisze


Właśnie napisałam do ciebie maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec xxxkasek7@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec xxxkasek7@wp.pl


Za ile go sprzedasz? Jaka ilość tabletek? Czy to na pewno oryginalny arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy wziasc tabletki pod jezyk czy lepiej rozpyscic je na lyzce czy robi to jakas roznice
> I jesli ktos chce to moge zalatwic recepty na art bo mam dostep


Ja chcę jeśli możesz to daj jakiś namiar na siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ma ktoś namiary na artrodorota np. mail?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, polecacie branie arthrotecu dopochwowo czy doustnie? I w jakich dawkach najlepiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzisiaj mam zamiar wziąść artro strasznie sie boje ze coś mi bedzie podjełam decyzje że chce to zrobić ale mam takie obawy przechodziłam juz przez dwa porody ale boje sie że to bedzie straszniejsze im blizej rozpoczecia tym gożej sie martwie i zastanawiam się czy moje obawy są słuszne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za ile go sprzedasz? Jaka ilość tabletek? Czy to na pewno oryginalny arthrotec?


Oryginalnosc w100% opakowanie+ ulotka. Zakupiony w aptece. 18tab. Na pewno sie dogadamy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec nowa26@interia.pl zapewniam uczciwość i dyskretność kupującego, szybko i w rozsądnej cenie .         Bez możliwości oszustwa, więcej informacji napisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 15 tyg, mam 20 tabl arthro. Dziś mam zaczynać, boję sie, że się nie uda. Czy ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji?


w 15-stym tygodniu?....dziecko jest wielkości pomarańczy,ma rączki,nóżki,którymi już zaczyna poruszać....waży około 70g .mierzy około 11cm. Pomysl,nie za pózno na arth.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w czasie brania arthrotecu, przyjmuje wlasnie 3 partie tabletek. Krwawienie przypomina okres bardziej, nie jest jakies mega wielkie, ale brzuch boli mnie niemilosiernie. Smak tabletek.... nie do opisania, jak mega ohydny.. skutki uboczne.. hm mam cos w postaci "biegunki", ale przypomina to bardziej jakąs... wode? sama nie wiem :/ powiedzcie mi, jezeli krwawienie nie jest zbyt mocno obfite, przypomina okres, wystepuja rowniez małe skrzepy, udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miesiąc temu okazało się ,że jestem w ciąży.Załamałam się,nie chciałam dziecka kolejnego,z resztą wszystko przemawiało na nie,kompletnie wszystko......wzięłam arth. i bardzo łatwo i szybko doszło do poronienia.Minął miesiąc  i nie ma dnia bym o tym nie myślała....nie mogę uwierzyc,że byłam w stanie to zrobić,jest mi z tym ciężko i coraz gorzej,zaczynam żałować.Poświęciłam jego"życie dla swojego,tak to czuję.tylko wszystko teraz zaczyna tracić barwę,czuje pustkę i ogromny żal i smutek.wybaczcie,że o tym piszę na tym forum,to tylko przestroga dla tych które nie są pewne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w czasie brania arthrotecu, przyjmuje wlasnie 3 partie tabletek. Krwawienie przypomina okres bardziej, nie jest jakies mega wielkie, ale brzuch boli mnie niemilosiernie. Smak tabletek.... nie do opisania, jak mega ohydny.. skutki uboczne.. hm mam cos w postaci "biegunki", ale przypomina to bardziej jakąs... wode? sama nie wiem :/ powiedzcie mi, jezeli krwawienie nie jest zbyt mocno obfite, przypomina okres, wystepuja rowniez małe skrzepy, udało się?


a który to tydzień ? pewność  da Ci tylko badanie, no chyba że jesteś powyżej 12 tyg to zobaczysz płod

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a który to tydzień ? pewność  da Ci tylko badanie, no chyba że jesteś powyżej 12 tyg to zobaczysz płod


Lekarzowi ciezko bylo stwierdzić, ale powiedział że ok 3 tyg. Brać 4 porcję tabletek opcjonalnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy pisałyście może ostatnio do  women help lub women on web? Z dwa dni temu pisałam do wow i nie dostałam żadnej odpowiedzi, po 2 mailach pisanych po polsku. Jak długo sie czeka na odpowiedź i czy można pisać po polsku czy trzeba po angielsku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tabletek za 130zl razem z wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zestaw z wow oryginalny Warszawa od dam za 200zl nawet dziś magdamias@Wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 20 szt. Dziś we Wrocławiu odbiór osobisty. Dorzucam 10szt Ascofer'u żelazo 

518475651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam z apteki za 100 zł     sama.irena@o2.pl


dziewczyny , nie kupujcie u tej osoby, każe sobie zapłacić z góry (na ten rachunek 18 1240 2799 1111 0010 .... 4429) a tabletek nie wysyła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No nawet cena podejrzana, za niska. Dlatego sie lapiecie. I nie wplacajcie nikomu na konto. Wiadomo ze takich spraw nikt nie zglasza.Opakowanie za 200 zl chodzi na tym rynku ze tak powiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem po wszystkim wczoraj wzięłam Art pierwsza dawka i po pół godzinie miałam tylko dreszcze i skurcze do zniesienia trochę brzuch trochę bolała  po drugiej dawce znowu dreszcze zaczęłam plamic zaczęły się mocniejsze skurcze ale do zniesienia gdzieś  okolo  1 półtora godziny po drugiej dawce poronilam później tylko kilka skrzepow fizycznie czułam się dobrze ale psychicznie trochę gorzej czułam się strasznie podjęłam decyzję o artro miałam 100%  pewności ze tego chce ale po wszystkim było gorzej teraz też myślę o tym co zrobiłam ale muszę myśleć o dalszym życiu na pewno o tym nie zapomnę ale mam nadzieję że nie.będę musiała.tego powtórzyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No nawet cena podejrzana, za niska. Dlatego sie lapiecie. I nie wplacajcie nikomu na konto. Wiadomo ze takich spraw nikt nie zglasza.Opakowanie za 200 zl chodzi na tym rynku ze tak powiem.


Wiesz ja oddała bym za darmo bo zostało mi 12 szt. W aptece kupiłam za 40 zł bez recepty no więc te tabletki można kupić taniej ale masz rację co do tego ze najpierw pieniądze a później tabletki tak lepiej nie kupować bo dużo osób nadciąga w ten sposób osoby nieraz naprawdę w ciężkiej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz ja oddała bym za darmo bo zostało mi 12 szt. W aptece kupiłam za 40 zł bez recepty no więc te tabletki można kupić taniej ale masz rację co do tego ze najpierw pieniądze a później tabletki tak lepiej nie kupować bo dużo osób nadciąga w ten sposób osoby nieraz naprawdę w ciężkiej sytuacji


Hej . 
Ja kupilam wczoraj je i mam problem bo gdzies je polozylam a mam remont na chacie cala chate przetrzepalam ma ktos moze odsprzedac pilne . W aptece ciezko dostac ja musiala bajke wymyslec ze dla babci . plis ratujcie mieszkam w Warszawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej . 
> Ja kupilam wczoraj je i mam problem bo gdzies je polozylam a mam remont na chacie cala chate przetrzepalam ma ktos moze odsprzedac pilne . W aptece ciezko dostac ja musiala bajke wymyslec ze dla babci . plis ratujcie mieszkam w Warszawie


Jeśli jesteś z Warszawy mogę ci odsprzedać oryginalny zestaw z wow nawet jutro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli jesteś z Warszawy mogę ci odsprzedać oryginalny zestaw z wow nawet jutro


No ok jak cos to moja poczta reneexd@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki o ktorych rozmawialismy  w tamtym tygodniu z zamowione pod 508426708 otrzymalam w piatek srodki zadzialaly w 12 tygodniu dziekuje za pomoc 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec  668 511 670

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthretec 20 szt oryginalne opakowanie martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny nie róbcie sobie krzywdy... naprawdę sie nie opłaca tak kombinowac samemu...  :Frown:  coś pójdzie nei tak jak trzeba i jeszcze się za to zapłaci slono swoim zdrowiem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12sztuk za 130zl aneta-skwara1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos moze z Wawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam artrotec 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda aborcja, zestawem czy samym Arthro to duze niebezpieczenstwo. Nawet WoW ostrzega i pyta o dojazd do szpitala przy konsultacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja rowniez skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod 508426708 skuteczne sprawdzone srodki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Dorote. Jak traficie to na pewno będzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja rowniez skuteczna pomoc uzyskalam pod 508426708 skuteczne sprawdzone srodki


Jak dlugo sie czeka .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dlugo sie czeka .


Napisz do myszufka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dlugo sie czeka .


W ogóle się nie doczekasz, bo to oszust, nieraz już tu było pisane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktos moze z Wawy


jestem z warszawy mam oryginalny zestaw z wow mi okazal sie niepotrzebny magdamias@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla  mnie jedynymi skutecznymi okazaly sie zamowione pod 508426708 pomogly po wczesniejszej nieudanej probie zakupionym wczesniej niby arthroteciem u innego sprzedawcy leki odebralam osobiscie.508426708 tam uzyskasz oczekiwana pomoc dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego piszę. 
myszufka@wp.pl ma namiary, paczka na drugi dzien z obejrzeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej wczoraj chciałam kupić test ciążowy ale jakoś brzuch mnie rozbolał (tak jak przy okresie) więc stwierdziłam że poczekam i faktycznie poleciało ze mnie ale nie wyglądało na normalny okres ( krew ) miało odcień brązu i było tego malusio dołowienie kropelki (a zawsze ze mnie sie leje i leje) poczytałam na necie co to może być i doszukałam się ze tak bywa w pierwszych tygodniach ciąży (2-3tydz) nastepnego dnia czyli dzisiaj brzuch dalej nieziemsko boli ale pojechałam do pracy i co? Poleciało ze mnie troszkę więcej niż poprzedniego dnia i wyglądało na normalny okres ale ja i tak zawsze panikuje więc poszłam po test i około 10 minut temu go odczytałam i widać tylko kreseczkę na C co świadczy że prawdopodobnie w ciąży nie jestem.

I teraz pytanie do was kochane czy powinnam sie martwić że test oszukał i zrobić jeszcze jeden lub wygrać się do lekarza? Co sądzicie o tym brązowym plamieniu? też tak miałyście może?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jedno opakowanie 20 szt Arthrotecu 200 zł + 20 kw podraniowe z możliwośćią obejrzenia przesyłki martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 28 szt. arth 130 zł cena z wysyłką ewpiatek34@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 668 511 670

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pilnie potrzebuję arthrotecu! Tylko proszę o uczciwe oferty. monia-013@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapytaj pod 508426708 Tamdostaniesz misoprostol ja rowniez kozystalam z tej pomocy odbiealam osobiscie wszystko jak najbardziej ok dziekuje za wsparcie dziewczyny mam nadzieje ze nastepny temat bedzie przyjemniejszy. pozdrawiam trzymam za was kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotec - cena 200 zł - pobraniowa z możliwością  sprawdzenia przesyłki! Paulina paulinka172233@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miesiąc temu okazało się ,że jestem w ciąży.Załamałam się,nie chciałam dziecka kolejnego,z resztą wszystko przemawiało na nie,kompletnie wszystko......wzięłam arth. i bardzo łatwo i szybko doszło do poronienia.Minął miesiąc  i nie ma dnia bym o tym nie myślała....nie mogę uwierzyc,że byłam w stanie to zrobić,jest mi z tym ciężko i coraz gorzej,zaczynam żałować.Poświęciłam jego"życie dla swojego,tak to czuję.tylko wszystko teraz zaczyna tracić barwę,czuje pustkę i ogromny żal i smutek.wybaczcie,że o tym piszę na tym forum,to tylko przestroga dla tych które nie są pewne.



znam ten ból tak samo sobie tłumaczyłam ze wszystko na nie było a teraz minęło 3 miesiące i jest mi bardzo złe,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oddam zestaw z wow za 200 zl oryginalny mi okazal sie niepotrzebny warszawa magdamias@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie jedynym skutecznym srodkiem okazal sie zamoiony pod 508426708 tabletki bardzo skuteczne pomogly po wczesniejszej nieudanej probie innymi srodkami 508426708 tam dostaniesz pewne skuteczne srodki. zostalo mi 4 tabletki oddam za darmo moze ktorejs z was sie przyda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotec - cena 180 zł - pobraniowa z możliwością  sprawdzenia przesyłki! Paulina paulinka172233@wp.pl


czekam wysyłka w tym tyg!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego post polecajacy numer 508.... uciażliwie pisze ta sama osoba? Wysil sie troche i chociaz nie uzywaj tych samych slow. Jakos na drugim forum widniejesz raczej w zlym swietle. Piszac co stronę nachalnie i tak tracisz wiarygodnosc. Ja bym nie kupila takze WON na inne forum bo to nudne sie robi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mysl co chcesz ja juz ten problem mam za soba i wlasnie tam dostalam tabletki ktore mi pomogly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam z apteki. Platne po sprawdzeniu zawartosc   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny , nie kupujcie u tej osoby, każe sobie zapłacić z góry (na ten rachunek 18 1240 2799 1111 0010 .... 4429) a tabletek nie wysyła.


niestety to prawda, ta osoba to naciągaczka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety to prawda, ta osoba to naciągaczka


polecam pana z pod 508426708 tam dostaniesz prawdziwe srodki mozesz odebrac osobiscie ja uzyskalam skutecna pomoc w 11tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 668 511 670. Cena do negocjacji na tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam artrotec ,szybka wysylka z sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

artrotec szybka wysylka z sprawdzeniem 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec 12szt 150zł szybka wysyłka za pobraniem gotówki i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jedno opakowanie arthrotecu 20 szt 200 zł z wysyłką pobraniową z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecam pana z pod 508426708 tam dostaniesz prawdziwe srodki mozesz odebrac osobiscie ja uzyskalam skutecna pomoc w 11tyg


Przestań naciągać ludzi do cholery,nie masz innego źródła dochodu to do roboty sie wez gnojku,ileż mozna,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest już wkurw***ące Panie z pod numeru 508.... widać, że osoba z determinacja poleca się poprzez podszywanie pod dziewczyny majace aborcje. Slaby marketing

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12sztuk za 130zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wlasnie ta osoba ma prawdziwe srodki sama korzystalam z tej pomocy wypisujecie brednie co by u was kupowac witaminki sama zostalam 2 razy oszukana przez takich jak ty dopero tam dostaalam oryginalny zestaw ktory jako jedyny okazal sie skuteczny wiec darujcie sobie wciskanie ludziom witaminek i nie wypisuj bredni stracilam dosc duzo pieniedzy nerwow i czasu przez takich jak ty w poniedzialek otrzymalam zestaw ktory mi pomogl od nr 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wlasnie ta osoba ma prawdziwe srodki sama korzystalam z tej pomocy wypisujecie brednie co by u was kupowac witaminki sama zostalam 2 razy oszukana przez takich jak ty dopero tam dostaalam oryginalny zestaw ktory jako jedyny okazal sie skuteczny wiec darujcie sobie wciskanie ludziom witaminek i nie wypisuj bredni stracilam dosc duzo pieniedzy nerwow i czasu przez takich jak ty w poniedzialek otrzymalam zestaw ktory mi pomogl od nr 508426708


zgodze sie z Toba bylam w podobnej sytuacju

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawet piszesz ciagle posty z literowkami. Żałosne to jest. Uważaj bo ktoś moze zglosic ten natretny handelek. Kara to jakies 3 lata w pierdlu, no moze zawiasy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż  12 tabletek arthrotecu. Wysyłam wszystko w oryginalnym opakowaniu, z możliwością otworzenia paczki i z ulotką. Kilka Pań już ode mnie zamawiało i są zadowolone. Więcej informacji 537960116

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 21 lipca została wysłana do mnie przesyłka 
z wow. W poniedziałek nadeszła do Warszawy i koniec informacji na ten temat. Sprawdzam cały czas na śledzenie i nic,  byłam nawet na poczcie ponieważ przesyłka zamówiona jest na poste restart i nic... zaczynam się martwić bo od poniedziałku zaczynam prace i myślałam że do tej pory juz będzie po wszystkim. Jak z tą przesyłką było u Was? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc ja wlasnie otrzymalam zestaw zamowiony w poniedzialek pod 508426708 wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane wyglada to ok jeszcze nie przyjmowalam pierwszej dawki czekam az chlopak wroci z pracy bo nie chce byc sama chociaz czytalam ze najlepiej zaczac od rana co myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 w końcu znajdzie się ktos kto sie wkurzy i zrobi z właścicielem tego nr porzadek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No mnie też to denerwuje. Jest zbyt nachalne, dziewczyny na złosc nie zamawiajcie od tego numeru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze trafilam? Chce ktoś tabletki? Arthrotec 20szt, poszłam prywatnie, nakłamalam lekarzowi dla kolezanki, ktora byla w ciazy. Co sie okazalo po tym calym zachodzie, ze testu nie zrobila a tylko okres sie spoznil  i ani za wizyte ani za tabletki oddac nie chce ani ona ani jej facet. Albo ktos wezmie albo zostawie gdyby nagle stawy rozbolaly. 

Jak chcecie piszcie, mam recepte a raczej odpis recepty na druga paczke  tez gdyby ktos chcial. 


kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze trafilam? Chce ktoś tabletki? Arthrotec 20szt, poszłam prywatnie, nakłamalam lekarzowi dla kolezanki, ktora byla w ciazy. Co sie okazalo po tym calym zachodzie, ze testu nie zrobila a tylko okres sie spoznil  i ani za wizyte ani za tabletki oddac nie chce ani ona ani jej facet. Albo ktos wezmie albo zostawie gdyby nagle stawy rozbolaly. 
> 
> Jak chcecie piszcie, mam recepte a raczej odpis recepty na druga paczke  tez gdyby ktos chcial. 
> 
> 
> kajamarkow@interia.pl


 Wlasnie napisalam do cb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arth. z możliwością odbioru osobistego w Krakowie bądź okolic. Pilne. proszę o kontakt michal.turkot@o2.pl 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

kupie arthrotec tanio daria.123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam dziś arth jestem po 2 dawce ale oprócz tego że lekko boli mnie brzuch to nic się nie dzieje. Czy jest jeszcze szansa ze zadziała po 3 dawce?
I jak to jest z tym zestawem z WOW? od poniedziałku jest on w Warszawie a j jestem z Opola. Chyba powinien już być w placówce pocztowej? bo tam ją skierowałam.
Pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie, ze jest szansa. Dzialanie jest zalezne od stęzenia we krwi, wiec tez masa ciala ma tu znaczenie itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 20 szt arthrocet 686483151

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania jedno opakowanie arthrotec 20 szt 190  zl z wysylka pobraniowa 686493151

----------


## aaaa

> Wziełam dziś arth jestem po 2 dawce ale oprócz tego że lekko boli mnie brzuch to nic się nie dzieje. Czy jest jeszcze szansa ze zadziała po 3 dawce?
> I jak to jest z tym zestawem z WOW? od poniedziałku jest on w Warszawie a j jestem z Opola. Chyba powinien już być w placówce pocztowej? bo tam ją skierowałam.
> Pomóżcie


Sprawdzaj na polskim sledzeniu. 
Wzielas kolejne dawki art? Cos sie zadzialo? Ktory tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec 12szt 
150zł szybka wysyłka za pobraniem gotówki przy odbiorze  i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;104126]arthrotec 12szt 150zł szybka wysyłka za pobraniem gotówki i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości nowa26@interia.pl[/Q


godna polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem juz po udalo sie zestawem z pod 508426708 o ktorym tak zle pisza teraz juz jestem pewna ze komentarze te pisza nieuczciwi handlarze przez ktorych zostalam oszukana wczesniej z reszta mniejsza o to. Wczoraj poddalam sie kuracji wszystko poszlo ok po 3 dawce. Dzis uczymuje sie bul czy moge przyjac nospe jak myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po zabiegu juz mozesz w trakcie tylko nie dlatego bo nospa dziala rozkurczowo wiec jedno wyklucza drugie

----------


## aaaa

> Witam jestem juz po udalo sie zestawem z pod 508426708 o ktorym tak zle pisza teraz juz jestem pewna ze komentarze te pisza nieuczciwi handlarze przez ktorych zostalam oszukana wczesniej z reszta mniejsza o to. Wczoraj poddalam sie kuracji wszystko poszlo ok po 3 dawce. Dzis uczymuje sie bul czy moge przyjac nospe jak myslicie?



Drogi handlarzu, usuwasz ciaze co kilka dni lub pare razy na dzien? Zaskakujaca plodnosc. 
Starczy juz tej twojej reklamy, kto madrzejszy to widzi ze jestes naciagaczem. Wez sie za uczciwa robote a tu czasu nie marnuj. Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem tego samego zdania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogi handlarzu, usuwasz ciaze co kilka dni lub pare razy na dzien? Zaskakujaca plodnosc. 
> Starczy juz tej twojej reklamy, kto madrzejszy to widzi ze jestes naciagaczem. Wez sie za uczciwa robote a tu czasu nie marnuj. Serdecznie pozdrawiam.


A Ty co tutaj robisz co dzien lub kilka razy dziennie? Twoja plodnosc to dopiero potega. a Naciagaczem jestes sam zerujacym na ludzkim nieszczesciu wiec sam lepiej znajdz nowa prace pajacui oddaj pieniadze a nie wprowadzajludzi w blad

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje pomocy arthrotec nie zadzialal w 8 tygodniu co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuje pomocy arthrotec nie zadzialal w 8 tygodniu co robic?


Zamów zestaw z wow,dojdzie w 2 tygodnie,ja samA robiłam akcje w 10 tygodniu,jestem dwa tygodnie po i wszystko jest w porządku

----------


## aaaa

> A Ty co tutaj robisz co dzien lub kilka razy dziennie? Twoja plodnosc to dopiero potega. a Naciagaczem jestes sam zerujacym na ludzkim nieszczesciu wiec sam lepiej znajdz nowa prace pajacui oddaj pieniadze a nie wprowadzajludzi w blad


Zalosny/a jestes :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty co tutaj robisz co dzien lub kilka razy dziennie? Twoja plodnosc to dopiero potega. a Naciagaczem jestes sam zerujacym na ludzkim nieszczesciu wiec sam lepiej znajdz nowa prace pajacui oddaj pieniadze a nie wprowadzajludzi w blad


Tamta osoba co chwile nie podaje swojego nr telefonu,który ty podkreslasz co troche,wiec kto tu jest naciagaczem i oszustem,zmień lepiej forum bo tu juz jesteś spalona(y)ja sama nic nie sprzedaje,ale nie jest mi obcy los kobiet w takiej sytuacji,bo sama w takiej bylam

----------


## aaaa

> potrzebuje pomocy arthrotec nie zadzialal w 8 tygodniu co robic?


Polecam womenhelp.org   Leki docieraja bez problemow do polski srednio w 10 dni a kontakt z organizacja jest genialny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania arthrotec 12tabletek za 120zl+20zl wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem juz po udalo sie zestawem z pod 508426708 o ktorym tak zle pisza teraz juz jestem pewna ze komentarze te pisza nieuczciwi handlarze przez ktorych zostalam oszukana wczesniej z reszta mniejsza o to. Wczoraj poddalam sie kuracji wszystko poszlo ok po 3 dawce. Dzis uczymuje sie bul czy moge przyjac nospe jak myslicie?


A ty co Bronislawa, że masz bul? Oszuście skończ pisac te bzdury!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam do sprzedania arthrotec 12tabletek za 120zl+20zl wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia.


z chęcią odkupie daj namiary do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po przyjęciu Mifepristone,po 12-tu godz mam juz krwawienie,,,a jeszcze nie wzięłam tych drugich tabletek,,,Czy to prawidłowe,,,?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z chęcią odkupie daj namiary do siebie


aneta-skwara1@wp.pl

----------


## aaaa

> Jestem juz po przyjęciu Mifepristone,po 12-tu godz mam juz krwawienie,,,a jeszcze nie wzięłam tych drugich tabletek,,,Czy to prawidłowe,,,?


Bardzo dobrze, lek dziala, odwala wieksza robote a kolejne tabletki pomoga dopelnic dziela i wydalic zarodek i resztki z macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aneta-skwara1@wp.pl


wysłałam ci maila już czekam na odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś w ostatnim czasie zamawiał zestaw z WoW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jedno opakwanie Art 20 szt 200 zł z wysyłka pobraniową z możliwością sprawdzenia martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten nr 508....juz jest wk....jacy ciekawe kto zrobi z nim porządek,bo to jego bajeczki juz się przejadły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gosciu 508 wiemy ze te bajki to Ty bo jestes skonczonym analfabetą. Poza tym kobieta po poronieniu na pewno nie toczylaby wojny na forum o dobre imię handlarza! Nie jestesmy tępę bajkopisarzu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec 12szt 
> 150zł szybka wysyłka za pobraniem gotówki przy odbiorze  i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości nowa26@interia.pl



Ja mam za 185 całą paczkę.
kasiulamaczek@interia.pl 

Mogę tez zalatwic "na juz" bo mam jak. Prywatnie wiec im wiecej osob tym wizyta rozklada sie i wychodzi taniej. Moge w miesiacu dwa opak wziasc. Wiecej byloby podejrzane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś w ostatnim czasie zamawiał zestaw z WoW?


tak, ale lepszy kontakt jest z womenhelp.org

taka sama organizacja jak wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile kosztuje zastaw z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok 90euro bodajże. Ja pisałam, że mam cieżka sytuacje do WoW, pisalam ze wplacę troche, reszte pozniej jak dostane przelew ale mnie olali. A pisza ze pomagaja kazdemu, kobietom ktorych nie stac na aborcje farmakologiczna. To ja sie pytam jakim kobietom, w Afryce czy gdzie? Nie znam tych kobiet co to im funduja te zabiegi. Lepiej juz moze napisz do tego wowenhelp bo WoW niezbyt milo wspominam, ciagle te same teksty, non profit i inne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat tu sie nie zgodzę ja napisałam do wow ,ze mam ciezka sytuacje i wplacilam tylko 200zl ,dzis jestem 3 tygodnie po akcji i jest wszystko ok,takze polecam irganizacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 668511670

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja jutro ide po recepte na art bo niestety z moja kobieta musimy to przechodzic  :Frown:  wezme recepete na pare opakowan wiec jakby ktos byl zainteresowany to prosze o smsa 518 094 622

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[dziewczyny , nie kupujcie u tej osoby sama. irena , każe sobie zapłacić z góry (na ten rachunek 18 1240 2799 1111 0010 .... 4429) a tabletek nie wysyła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak polecacie ten masz wybor a to forum wogole nie dziala.Zajebista pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do konca tygodnia nie działa przerwa techniczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 opakowania 
1 szt - 10 zł 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( około 20 zł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 3 opakowania jak ktos chce moge sprzedac za 130zl 20szt mozliwy odbior osobisty w Krakowie lub pobraniowa paczka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci zainteresowanych prosze o smsa pod nr 518094622 lub email tomek_praca@gazeta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki, opak odsprzedam 170 Wrocław odbior lub wysylka. Kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktoras z Pan jest naprawde w potrzebie to moge oddac recepte wazna 30 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania zestaw wow oryginalnie zapakowany.oddam za cene identyczna jak trzeba zapłacić za zestaw.mam korespondencje z Women on Web i wszelkie wskazówki jak żarzyć tabletki.
pisać na  rozowa3636@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli ktoras z Pan jest naprawde w potrzebie to moge oddac recepte wazna 30 dni


Za ile ta recepta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za darmo  bo niepotrzebne mi to odeslesz kawe jak juz dojdzie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli ktoras z Pan jest naprawde w potrzebie to moge oddac recepte wazna 30 dni


Ja bardzo potrzebuje,  jak mogę się z Panem lub Panią skontaktować? ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bardzo potrzebuje,  jak mogę się z Panem lub Panią skontaktować? ??


Napisz na maila tomek_praca@gazeta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciekawe kto oddaje recepte z danymi osobowymi? tam sa dane lacznie z adresem i peselem a za pomoc grozą 3 lata wiec to chyba sciema. w kazdym badz razie uwazajcie i nie wplacajcie nic na konto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ciekawe kto oddaje recepte z danymi osobowymi? tam sa dane lacznie z adresem i peselem a za pomoc grozą 3 lata wiec to chyba sciema. w kazdym badz razie uwazajcie i nie wplacajcie nic na konto


Wiem co robie i to nie żadna sciema sa tam moje dane i w dupie to mam policja jakby chciala to juz dawno by kazdego z tej strony pozamykala doszli by po Ip  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A szczegolnie tych ktoży tym handluja pewnie chuj Cie strzela ze oddaje za free i ty nie zarobisz  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie no po prostu kilka postow wyzej handlujesz po 130 gdzie opak kosztuje 50-55zl a tu nagle recepta z danymi za darmo. Po prostu wiele dziewczyn pada ofiara oszustow. Sama zalatwialam prywatnie dziewczynom, paczki wysylam pod zmyslonymi danymi, nie korzystam z komputera. I wiele osob pyta o receptę. Musialabym byc walnieta by dac recepte. Nawet oddajac za darmo grozi wiezienie. Mi pewnie tylko zawiasy. Z kazdej paczki zostaje mi 20zl, odliczajac wizyte, koszty jezdzenia i zamawiania po aptekach bo na stanie nie maja. Tak to wyglada. Jakos nieszczegolnie da sie wyżyć z tego procederu  :Smile:

----------


## lenka9

Witam,
Odsprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt. tabletek oryginalnie zapakowanych w pudełku wraz z ulotką. 
Odsprzedam za tyle ile kupiłam cena 200 zł wraz z możliwością wglądu i przesyłką płatną przy odbiorze. 
Sprzedam 1 osobie która się zgłosi. tel 669 943 632. proszę pisać sms.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie no po prostu kilka postow wyzej handlujesz po 130 gdzie opak kosztuje 50-55zl a tu nagle recepta z danymi za darmo. Po prostu wiele dziewczyn pada ofiara oszustow. Sama zalatwialam prywatnie dziewczynom, paczki wysylam pod zmyslonymi danymi, nie korzystam z komputera. I wiele osob pyta o receptę. Musialabym byc walnieta by dac recepte. Nawet oddajac za darmo grozi wiezienie. Mi pewnie tylko zawiasy. Z kazdej paczki zostaje mi 20zl, odliczajac wizyte, koszty jezdzenia i zamawiania po aptekach bo na stanie nie maja. Tak to wyglada. Jakos nieszczegolnie da sie wyżyć z tego 
> procederu


 ale stwierdzilem ze nie bede na tym gownie zarabial gdyz nie wziolem tego na handel a lekarz widzac jaki to zchorowany jestem dal mi az 4 opak  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam jedno opakowanie Art 20 szt cena 200 zł z wysyłką pobraniową możliwość sprawdzenia zawartośći martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak polecacie ten masz wybor a to forum wogole nie dziala.Zajebista pomoc.


mozesz do nas zadzwonić na tel 725 892 134
przenosimy domenę na nowy hosting i faktycznie chwilowo nie działa

ale dziala nasz blog maszwybor.net/blog
tam można do nas pisać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthro 20szt, odbiór we Wrocławiu lub wysylka. Żadnego wpłacania na konto, wole wyslac za pobraniem. Paczka na drugi dzien u adresata. Dorzucam żelazo Ascofer.  180zł. 

kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak w tytule.
Jak można rzerować na cudzym nieszczęściu? !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Prosze o pomoc. Jestem w 10 tygodniu ciazy, napiszcie mi ile powinnam wziac tabletek Arhtrotec zeby doszlo do poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec 12szt 150zł szybka wysyłka za pobraniem gotówki i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prosze o pomoc , skad moge dostać oryginalne i prawdziwe leki ? Nie chce zostac oszukana wiec prosze o szczerosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

womenhelp.org 

tam dostaniesz zestaw oryginalny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art, piszcie ... kzieniewska@gmail.com lub sms na 692 722 982 ! Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do wywołania poronienia potrzebne są 4 tabletki po 200 mikrogramów mizoprostolu, razem 800 mcg, które kobieta powinna włożyć pod język i trzymać aż do rozpuszczenia (co najmniej pół godziny). Nie powinna połykać tabletek! Pozostałości tabletek można połknąć dopiero pół godziny po włożeniu tabletek pod język.
Po 3 godzinach powinna zażyć następne 4 tabletki mizoprostolu pod język.
Po 3 godzinach powinna przyjąć trzecią dawkę - kolejne 4 tabletki pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prosze o pomoc , skad moge dostać oryginalne i prawdziwe leki ? Nie chce zostac oszukana wiec prosze o szczerosc


Ja mam art 20 szt 200 zł możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem z mozliwością  sprawdzenia zawartości martynka115@onet.pl jak coś to napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moge wziac art dopochwowo, a nie doustnie? (10tydzien) jest jakas wieksza roznica?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już w 21 tyg.. Jak usunąć ciążę. Wiem że już jest duży płud. Ale nie mogę mieć dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jedź do Holandii tam ci pomogą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jedz do holandii  :Wink:  
myslę ze jak w 21 tc zorientowała się ze "nie mogę mieć dziecka" i na ortografie patrząc oraz na zaskakujące pytanie w 21 tc "jak usunąć ciaże" to maksymalnie stać ją na dojazd autostopem do sosnowca a nie kilka tysięcy na holandie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to wcześnie się obudziłaś 21 tc to trochę już za póżno  a o czym myślałaś przez ten długi czas .Brak słów !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tępa jesteś? To już nie płód a kopiące dziecko! Aborcji jak dokonasz teraz sama to możesz wyladawać 3metry pod ziemią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prosze o pomoc , skad moge dostać oryginalne i prawdziwe leki ? Nie chce zostac oszukana wiec prosze o szczerosc


Witaj mam do sprzedania tab. jest mozliwość sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze, istnieje również możliwość odbioru osobistego .   nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli potrzebujesz to mam cytotec 200 mg zakupiony se wloskiej aptece 10 sztuk 350 al przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie marta 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki czytalam że pomogły tutaj jedniej i nic niestało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

masz tabletki i co z nimi zamierzasz robić?

jakie tabletki masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam atr.... 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki 668 511 670

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, 
u mnie wszystko przebiegło bardzo sprawnie. Receptę zdobyłam u rodzinnego lekarza pod pretekstem "leku dla babci". Zostały mi 4 tbl. w opakowaniu. Nie chce ich wyrzucać bo wiem, że którejś dziewczynie mogą się przydać. Sprzedam resztę tbl. za 30 zł. Jeśli któraś będzie zainteresowana proszę o wiadomość email: anna.mysliwska@wp.pl
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Prosze o pomoc. Jestem w 10 tygodniu ciazy, napiszcie mi ile powinnam wziac tabletek Arhtrotec zeby doszlo do poronienia


Wejdź na stronę women of waves

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wejdź na stronę women on waves


Tam wszystko opisane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje art  gdzie znaleźć uczciwego sprzedawce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie zestaw z wow pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Popytaj o Dorote, kupowalam Arthro ale nie pamietam emaila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was ma namiar na Dorote Potrzebuje pilnie 10 tydzień.    DZIEKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myszufka@wp.pl ma namiary. o ile jestes pewna co do Arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można jej zaufac? BOJĘ SIĘ TRAFIĆ NA KOGOŚ NIEUCZCIWEGO. NIE MAM JUŻ CZASU.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niby tak ale mozesz sie zabezpieczyc biorac paczke za pobraniem z obejrzeniem zawartosci, kosztuje 20zl ale masz pewnosc bo zagladasz do srodka i widzisz co odbierasz. Tak nie naciagna bo za pobraniem to przeciez nawet za koszt wysylki bierze poczta kase a nie nadawca. I nie wplacaj kasy na konto nikomu nawet jak bedzie sie zaklinal ze jest uczciwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy 10 tydzień to nie za późno Poradźcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za info

----------


## MoniaMonia

Nie jest jeszcze za pozno, aborcja farmakologiczna jest dosc skuteczna do 9-10 tyg czasem nawet do wyzszego tyg ale to juz dosc niebezpieczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Radzę Ci zakupić prawdziwy zestaw poronny z RU 486, na stronie womenhelp.org. 
> Sama tam zamawialam, zapłaciłam po negocjacji 50 euro.. 
> List z tabletkami doszedł w 8 dni. 
> Sam zabieg trwał dwie godziny od wzięcia pierwszej dawki.  
> Dziś jestem już trzy tygodnie "po" i wszystko eelegancko się oczyscilo. 
> Cieszę się że nie ryzykowalam z arthrotekiem i wam też radzę skorzystać z usług tych pan.


bardzo potrzebuje tych tabletek sprawdzilam ta strone jest napisane ze 75 euro a ty piszesz ze 50 i przyslali ci bez problemu czy wtedy bylo taniej ?? pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw 668 511 670

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo potrzebuje tych tabletek sprawdzilam ta strone jest napisane ze 75 euro a ty piszesz ze 50 i przyslali ci bez problemu czy wtedy bylo taniej ?? pomocy


bo trzeba się z nimi kontaktowac indywidualnie na email info@womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja pisałam do nich Maile  które po paru dniach mi przychodziły z powrotem z informacją że nie ma takiego maila...

----------


## Czekajaca

Hej kochane. Jak dlugo czekamy science na odpowiedz od women on web. Zrobilam wczoraj DAROWIZNE ok 18 (19 pl czasu bo mieszkam w irlandii polnocnej) I Dostalam tylko automatyczna wiadomosc. Zamowilam tez arthrotec bede probowac jak tylko dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dawkowac zestaw z wow w 14 tygodniu. Nie moge tego znaleźć  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 mife a po 36h misoprostol 2 tabletki na 30 minut pod język co 3 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja pisałam do nich Maile  które po paru dniach mi przychodziły z powrotem z informacją że nie ma takiego maila...


to napisz z innego maila niż poprzednio,  moze to poczta twoja blokuje coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej kochane. Jak dlugo czekamy science na odpowiedz od women on web. Zrobilam wczoraj DAROWIZNE ok 18 (19 pl czasu bo mieszkam w irlandii polnocnej) I Dostalam tylko automatyczna wiadomosc. Zamowilam tez arthrotec bede probowac jak tylko dojdzie


jeśli wszystko jest w porządku to idą tylko wiadomości automatyczne

jeśli masz wątpliwosci to pisz do nich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 36h a nie 24h? Dlaczego tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Czekajaca

> jeśli wszystko jest w porządku to idą tylko wiadomości automatyczne
> 
> jeśli masz wątpliwosci to pisz do nich


  Dostalam tylko wiadomosc ze moja konsultacja zostala zatejstrowana I zostane skonsultowana z lekarzem jak tylko dostane potwierdzenie darowizny. Napisalam I'm Meila z numerme mojej konsultacji odpisali mi ze dziekuja Za poinformowanie ich o rym ze wplacilam darowizne I ze jezeli nie dostane od nich wiadomosci w ciagu 24h mam dac znac. Ale oni strasznie dlugo odisuja

----------


## Czekajaca

Ja tu siedze cala w stresie I po prostu sprawdzam Meila Co 15 minut

----------


## Czekajaca

To jest automatyczne potwierdzenie.

Twoja konsultacja zostala zarejestrowana.

Zostaniesz skontaktowana z lekarzem, jak tylko otrzymamy potwierdzenie dokonania donacji.

Jesli masz jakiekolwiek pytania lub problem, wyslij e-mail do polskiego helpdesku na adres: info@womenonweb.org. Nasi wolontariusze udziela Ci wsparcia i udziela wszelkich niezbednych informacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam stronę wszystko-o-aborcji.pl. Tam można kupić zestaw za 450zł, drogo ale pewnie. Kontakt do dr Andrzej. Sprawdzone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w zestawie z WoW wyglada tabletka Ru? 

Handlarze oferuja Arthro i tabletke taką jakby kapsułke z pomaranczowym plynem. Uważać?

----------


## Arthrotec Forte

Mam do sprzedania orginalny  Arthrotec Forte kupiony w aptece na receptę  ważność  do 12.12.2016 r. 20 szt. 75 mg+2 mg . Jak komuś potrzebny pisać 150 zł + wysyłka za pobraniem . foni@wp.pl

----------


## Czekajaca

Wlasnie mam pod jezykiem pierwsza dawke arthrotec. Jest tutaj ktos ?????

----------


## Czekajaca

Obrzydliwie gorzki mam w buzi od 10 min I juz piecze. Usta Pelne kredy

----------


## Czekajaca

Okropnieeee zbiera mi sie na wymioty

----------


## Czekajaca

Telepie mnie,ale nie wiem czy z nerwow czy to drgawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czekajaca dopochwowo bierz  druga dawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

drgawki może z temp.  powinno być około 38 C  jak masz nospe też weż i jakiś przeciw bólowy  niesteroidowy to ważne  żadne inne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na poronienie nie bierze się arthrotec forte tylko zwykły arthrotec dla świadomości niektórych osób

----------


## Czekajaca

Mam zwykly arthrotec 75. Jestem ok godz po pierwszej dawce. Mam 37.5°. Leze pod koldra narazie boli nie mam. Zjadlam banana I 2 waffle ryzowe. Nadal.mnie telepie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co Ty gadasz u mnie  po dwóch dawkach Arthrotec Forte 8 tabletek   zdało egzamin w 8 tygodniu ciąży  ale dopochwowo !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czekajaca druga  dawka dopochwowo  i wtedy sie zacznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak masz forte  przetnij je na pół  i wyciąg to  co jest wśrodku  łatwo wychodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 10 tygodniu ciązy czy jest jeszcze mozliwosc zastosowania arthrotecu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jest  do 12 tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czekająca żyjesz  :Smile:

----------


## Czekajaca

Biore wszystkie dawki pod jezyk jak wow kaze. Za 50 min 2ga dawka. Poki co nic mi sie nie dzieje

----------


## Czekajaca

Zyje zyje nawet sie zdrzemnelam

----------


## Czekajaca

U mnie to 6tc. Poki co nic mi sie nie dzieje tylko chce mi sie spac I jesc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

każdy reaguje inaczej

----------


## Czekajaca

No Wiadomo. Zobaczymy Co sie bedzie dzialo. Jak nie uda sie Za pierwszym razem to moze Za drugim. Chce juz miec ten koszmar Za soba. Wierzcie mi lub nie,ale sama swiadomosc bycia w ciazy przyprawia mnie o mdlosci I sie samej siebie brzydze

----------


## Czekajaca

Jezeli macie kogos w UK to w Oxford online pharmacy mozna dostac arthrotec,ale £25 kosztuje recepta I musI byc adresowany na brytyjski adres.

----------


## Czekajaca

Druga dawka. Trzymajcie Za mnie kciuki proszr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta te Twoje Oxford, z wysylkami po Anglii wyjdzie o wiele drozej niz u handlarzy w Pl.  A z polecenia mozna kupic i sie nie naciąć. 

Co do Arthro to ja po 8 pod jezyk poronilam. Ale to roznie bywa, u niektorych nawet Ru nic nie poradzi, nie wiem od czego to zalezne

----------


## Czekajaca

Jestem po drugiej dawce. Telepie mnie znowu,ale nic wiecej Poki co

----------


## czarna5717@gmail.com

Troche mnie nie bylo, dzieci, praca.. Ja po drugiej dawce juz mialam mdlosci, dreszcze, drgawki, biegunke i skurcze z krwawieniem, podobne objawy jak porod czy poronienie samoistne wiec nie ma co szczegolnie obwiniac Arthro. Po 5ciu godzinach bylo juz po sprawie, zostalo krwawienie ktore dalo sie opanowac zwinietym papierem toaletowym, podpaska by przeciekala pod tylkiem. Dzis jestem ponad miesiac po, bez czyszczenia, bez powiklan. Blizna po cc jeszcze bolala jakis czas. I nawet miesiaczke dostalam. Ale to ja, nie kazdy ma tak samo, nie kazdy wie jak wyglada poronienie, czego sie spodziewac

----------


## Czekajaca

Jestem po jednym porodzie,ale ze znieczuleniem. Poki co nic sie nie dzieje. Jestem godzine po drugiej dawce. Bardzo sie boje. Chce to miec juz Za soba

----------


## Czekajaca

Kochane bylam wlasnie w toalecie. Pogonilo mnie I wylecialo kilka skrzepow malych!  Cos sie dzieje !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po wszystkim udaj sie do ginekologa   i zrób USG ciąży nie ginekologiczne   to juz bedzie pewne  na 100 %

----------


## Czekajaca

Biegunka mi sie rozkreca. Krwawienie Poki co niewielkie,bolu wcale nie czuje,ale wydaje mi sie,ze polknelam z pol rdzenia arthrotecu Wiec moze dlatego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to akcja sie rusza, powinny byc tez skurcze ale one sa zalezne od wielkosci ciazy pewnie tez

----------


## Czekajaca

Poki co lekko pobolewa mnie brzuch,  tak jakby ciagnie. Za 45 min kolejna dawka. Zastanawiam sie czy jak sie bardziej nie rozkreCi po 3ciej czy wziac 4

----------


## Czekajaca

Jestem po 4tej. Dawce krwawie dosc obficie. Leca skrzepy,ale w ogole nie boli. Zobaczymy co noc przyniesie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i już po wszystkim  :Smile:

----------


## Czekajaca

Ja krwawienie,ale bólu nie ma

----------


## czarna5717@gmail.com

Wiesz co jak mala ciąża to tak nie boli, a i prog bolu kazdy ma inny. Ja mialam straszne bole, tak jak przy porodzie na poczatku i tak jak przy poronieniach wczesniejszych, miesiaczki tez bolesne zreszta. Ja pod koniec akcji z Arthro wzielam No spe bo juz nie moglam tego zniesc

----------


## Czekajaca

No widzisz, a u mnie nic, miesiaczek nie mam bolesnych nigdy przeciwbolowych nie biore bo brzuch boli mnie moze 1h zaraz jak dostane. Krwawilam cala noc obficie,bylo z 10 skrzepow bardzo bardzo ciemnych,zapach ok. Cala noc mialam goraczke Bo taka upocona bylam rano,ze szok. Teraz jak zaczelam troche chodzic to cos tam lekko boli,ale krwawienie mniejsze. Jutro mam lekarza. Jak nie wyszlo to we wtorek podejscie nr 2. Jednak widze,ze cos sie dzieje tzn,ze dziala na mnie ten art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć,
Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was mogłaby podać kontakt mailowy bądź telefoniczny do osoby, od której mogłabym kupić 
Arthrotec, proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, pilnie potrzebuję kupić arthrotec , czekam na wszelkie info pod adresem email: tabss93@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodatkowo, czy bral ktos arthro w ponad 12 tyg ciazy? Licze na wszelkie informacje!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kto chce niech pisze foni@wp.pl , gg 3159321

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz do myszufka@wp.pl moze Ci odpisze  :Big Grin:  męczą ją z forum ale co jak ciezko znalezc namiary do sprzedajacej, popytaj o namiary na Dorote

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania orginalny  Arthrotec Forte kupiony w aptece na receptę  ważność  do 12.12.2016 r. 20 szt. 75 mg+2 mg . Jak komuś potrzebny pisać 150 zł + wysyłka za pobraniem . foni@wp.pl


nie jestem żadnym  handlarzem  po prostu są już niepotrzebne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. mam waszą sytuację już za sobą. zostało mi 12 szt arthrotecu jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany kupnem niech napisze mania888@wp.pl

----------


## Czekajaca

Caly dzien krwawienie nie jakies obfite,spoko duzych skrzepow,0 bolu. Nie sadze zeby sie udalo

----------


## Czekajaca

Caly dzien krwawienie nie jakies obfite,spoko duzych skrzepow,0 bolu. Nie sadze zeby sie udalo jestem zalamana,ale jak sie nic nie wydarzy do wtorku to robie 2ga probe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Caly dzien krwawienie nie jakies obfite,spoko duzych skrzepow,0 bolu. Nie sadze zeby sie udalo jestem zalamana,ale jak sie nic nie wydarzy do wtorku to robie 2ga probe


TRZYMAJ SIĘ !!!
Daj zadziałać środkowi, musi byc dobrze

----------


## Czekajaca

Dziekuje za kazde slowo wsparcia. Mam nadzieje,ze mi sie uda. Bede pisac informowac co sie dzieje. Jezeli zadziala I cos mi zostanie oddam za koszt przesylki  ( z uk), to samo z zestawem wow bo zamowilam jeden w razie W

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktoś jakiś pewny namiar skąd można to kupić bez żadnych przekrętów. Jestem w szóstym tygodniu i pilnie potrzebuję tego środka, nie poproszę o niego lekarza... aborcja w PL jest nielegalna... Czy ktoś może mi uczciwie pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotecu. kontakt mania888@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 2 opakowania 
1 tabletka - 10 zł 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( około 20 zł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Zagladam tu czesto w pt dostalam tab. Zamowilam 6 dlatego tez w tytule jest 6 wszedzie jest napisane ze musi byc 12 czy wiecej ja wzielam 6 o 11.10 2 tab o 13.10 nastepne i o 14.10 ostatnie wszystkie dopochwowo . 
Odradzam brac pod jezyk skutkami jest biegunka , po 1seri jak kichlam poczulam bol w brzuchu myslam z nie zadziala . o 16 nic nie bylo to wyszlam do sklepu ale ze mieszkam na 9 i winda miala awarie to zbieglam po schodach no i sie zaczelo biegiem znowu na 9 bol nieziemski wystarczylo troche wysilku i do 20bylo juz po wszystkim mam nadzieje ze moj wpis sie komus przyda  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 2 opakowania 
> 1 tabletka - 10 zł 
> Pisz na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie 
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( około 20 zł)


Polecam ta osobe przesylka szybka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ma ktoś jakiś pewny namiar skąd można to kupić bez żadnych przekrętów. Jestem w szóstym tygodniu i pilnie potrzebuję tego środka, nie poproszę o niego lekarza... aborcja w PL jest nielegalna... Czy ktoś może mi uczciwie pomóc?


womenhelp.org

----------


## Czekajaca

Krwawienie sie zatrzymalo. Zrobilam sobie badanie ginekologoczne. Szyjka nisko I otwarta,ale utknal w niej skrzep czuje go pod palcem. Zaraz jade do lekarza zobaczymy co bedzie dalej. Jezeli nic sie nie ruszy do jutra powtarzam akcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udalo sie w 8 polecam 508426708 leki bardzo pomocne odebralam osobiscie. Powodzenia dziewczyny

----------


## Czekajaca

Mialam hcg Robione. Sluchajcie kobietki dzisiaj krwawie zdecyeowanie slabiej,ale zbadalam sie ginekologicznie I szyjka miekka I otwarta moglam normalnie Wlozyc kawalek palca do srodka. Czy to dobrze ??? Czekam na wasze odpowiedzi, moze ktoras tez badala sie w ten sposob ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje za kazde slowo wsparcia. Mam nadzieje,ze mi sie uda. Bede pisac informowac co sie dzieje. Jezeli zadziala I cos mi zostanie oddam za koszt przesylki  ( z uk), to samo z zestawem wow bo zamowilam jeden w razie W



jakby co to ja chce jakby ci zostały beat4@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakby co to ja chce jakby ci zostały beat4@op.pl


beat4@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny  jestem w 9t ile max mam jeszcze czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny  jestem w 9t ile max mam jeszcze czasu


 nie za dużo to już ostatni dzwonek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy któraś z Was próbowała w 9. Jak to wyglądało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje recepty na arthrotek  bardzo proszę o kontakt jeśli ktoś mógłby mi pomóc. chce receptę gdyż boje się oszustwa. naprawdę potrzebuje tych tabletek!!!! mój emeil betk@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapytaj pod 508426708 tam dobieraja indywidualnie do kazdego przypadku ja kozystalam z ich pomocy w 9 lecz siostra uporala sie z tym problemem w 13 dzialanie,eksperymenty na wlasna reke moga byc bardzo szkodliwe i niebezpieczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy któraś z Was próbowała w 9. Jak to wyglądało


ja , w 13 tyg . masakra jednym słowem ... biegunka bol krwawienie zarodek na pepowinie .. szpital łyżeczka i do dnia dzisiejszego stan zapalny wyniki masakryczne 
twoj wybor! trzymaj sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak to wyglądało w 9 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostal sie ktorejs z was arthrotec.. jesli tak to odkupie przynajmniej 12 tabletek lub 20, oczywiscie w rozsadnej cenie. kto ma niech do mnie napisze e.sch@vp.pl pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508.... wypierdalaj bo to zglosze! mamy dosc zawalania reklamami. i nie, nie handluje tym swinstwem bo sie nie oplaca a jak chcesz to bfdziesz sie na przesluchaniu tlumaczyl naciagaczu, kurwa w aptece 50zl a ty naciagasz te biedne dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobitki duzo duzo ruchu i prysznic w goracej wodzie mi to pomoglo bo lezac i czekajac nic nie przejdzie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, ruch, mycie podlog, okien, bieganie po schodach, tak sie wywoluje np porod w ciazy ktora jest przenoszona, dziala w wielu przypadkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ale po zazyciu tabletek najlepszy jest ruch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz racje, dlatego pisze co mozna robic, lekarze czesto wspominaja o ruchu ktory przyspiesza porod. Ja tez lepiej sie czyscilam jak polatalam z zakupami

czarna5717

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuje recepty na arthrotek  bardzo proszę o kontakt jeśli ktoś mógłby mi pomóc. chce receptę gdyż boje się oszustwa. naprawdę potrzebuje tych tabletek!!!! mój emeil betk@op.pl


Jak cos to pisz martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.


dlaczego kłamiesz ze cos ci zostało? wystarczy wpisac twój nr w wyszukiwarce i wszędzie się ogłaszasz ze sprzedajesz arthrotek. Jak można tak żerować na cudzym nieszczęściu!?! Czy nie ma tu nikogo bezinteresownego kto po prostu pomoże???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam do odsprzedania 12szt które mi zostaly cena to 100zl + koszt wysyłki kontakt aneta0607@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Handluję Arthroteckiem nie będę ściemniać. Pomoc bezinteresowna tak? Wole isc siedziec za kase a nie za pomoc, bo w obu przypadkach grozi mi 3 lata za pomoc w aborcji. Licze sie z tym ze trafie kiedys na prowokacje policji i moge miec wyrok na karku. Wole go miec za to ze zarabiam a nie za to ze komus za darmo zalatwiam. Nikomu kupowac nie kaze. Ide prywatnie, nalatam sie, narażam że lekarz się zorientuje, tracę na telefony do aptek i dojazdy. Pewnie, oddam za 50zl albo recepte z danymi.   Nie zmuszam nikogo do kupna, mozecie szukac dalej, kupowac witaminy za 80zl, nie reklamuje się, bo mam wiele polecen i są chętne. Czasem sledzę fora, zeby zaktualizowac cenę. Denerwuje mnie to ze problem dac niecale 200zl, pomysl ile kosztuje dziecko? A jak masz 16lat to kosztuje wiecej niz tylko pieniadze. A ja narażam się na zakład karny dla kobiet, gdzie z opakowania mam 30-40zł. 

obecnie opak to koszt 170zl, często dorzucam żelazo, zupełnie za darmo bo nie jest mi potrzebne. 

Niejaka
Dorota

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam ta osobe przesylka szybka


Dziękuję za polecenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, 
u mnie wszystko przebiegło bardzo sprawnie. Receptę zdobyłam u rodzinnego lekarza pod pretekstem "leku dla babci". Zostały mi 4 tbl. w opakowaniu. Nie chce ich wyrzucać bo wiem, że którejś dziewczynie mogą się przydać. Sprzedam resztę tbl. za 50 zł. Jeśli któraś będzie zainteresowana proszę o wiadomość email: anna.mysliwska@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Handluję Arthroteckiem nie będę ściemniać. Pomoc bezinteresowna tak? Wole isc siedziec za kase a nie za pomoc, bo w obu przypadkach grozi mi 3 lata za pomoc w aborcji. Licze sie z tym ze trafie kiedys na prowokacje policji i moge miec wyrok na karku. Wole go miec za to ze zarabiam a nie za to ze komus za darmo zalatwiam. Nikomu kupowac nie kaze. Ide prywatnie, nalatam sie, narażam że lekarz się zorientuje, tracę na telefony do aptek i dojazdy. Pewnie, oddam za 50zl albo recepte z danymi.   Nie zmuszam nikogo do kupna, mozecie szukac dalej, kupowac witaminy za 80zl, nie reklamuje się, bo mam wiele polecen i są chętne. Czasem sledzę fora, zeby zaktualizowac cenę. Denerwuje mnie to ze problem dac niecale 200zl, pomysl ile kosztuje dziecko? A jak masz 16lat to kosztuje wiecej niz tylko pieniadze. A ja narażam się na zakład karny dla kobiet, gdzie z opakowania mam 30-40zł. 
> 
> obecnie opak to koszt 170zl, często dorzucam żelazo, zupełnie za darmo bo nie jest mi potrzebne. 
> 
> Niejaka
> Dorota
> 
> pozdrawiam


o jej o jej, co za altruiczna postawa obywatelska

jest różnica w sprzedazy leków aborcyjnych a w udzielaniu informacji jak to przebiega i to znacza
za to drugie nie grożą 3 lata w więzieniu

nie znasz treści ustawy, to nie pisz tutaj takich głupot, nikt ci współczuć nie będzie ze za 170 zł biegasz od lekarza do lekarza dzwonisz do aptek
nie rozumiem tego wpisu, to ma być reklama bo jak ta to żałosna trochę... 
piszesz, co to 200 zł? no to dużo zwłaszcza jak metoda ta ma 70% skutecznosci a dla 16 latki, to zdecydowanie wiecej niż pieniądze bo one ich z reguły nie mają
nastolatkom mogłabyś szczera Doroto oddawać za darmo ;-) czemu nie?
to przecież więcej niż pieniądze

dziewczyny, nie wiem czemu dajecie się takiej argumentacji omamić, 30-40 zł z opakowania? w aptece kosztują te tabletki około 50 zł, pani zarabia na was ponad 100 pod warunkiem, ze daje wam 20 tabletek bo tego nie pisze
no i skuteczność... jednym sie udaje jedym nie, szczescie jak ci się uda a jak trafisz w to 30 % to koszt drugi raz trzeba ponieść i z 170 robi się 340 albo i więcej

zwróccie sie do organizacji które legalnie sie tym zajmują: women help women womenhelp.org za 75euro oraz women on web womenonweb.org za 80 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy któraś z Was próbowała w 9. Jak to wyglądało


wejdź do nas na forum tam są opisy jak wyglądają "akcje aborcyjne" w różnych tygodniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie policzylas prywatnej wizyty u lekarza. Jak ktos nie chce, nie kupuje i za udostepnianie lekow aborcyjnych grozi wyrok, to pomoc w zabiciu plodu/dziecka. Tylko kupujacej nic nie grozi. Gdyby nic nie grozilo to uwierz polskie feministki same by udostepnialy te leki. a skad one idą? Z Indii i nie docieraja do kazdego regionu. Jak to takie legalne udostepnianie to gdzie sa te stoiska hm?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 14tygodniu któraś była? Mam nadzieję że będzie ze by podtrzymała na duchu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec posiadam i wystarczy co 3 godz. Po4 sztuki w 12tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 tydzień  to chyba max  na ten preparat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a może ty zamiast psioczyc na arth, plodzić swoje pseudo wyliczenia, i siedziec tu tylko po to by reklamowac i wychwalać wow i maszwybor zaczniesz za darmo czy za 50zl rozdawac, po cos sie przydasz w koncu




> jest różnica w sprzedazy leków aborcyjnych a w udzielaniu informacji jak to przebiega i to znacza
> za to drugie nie grożą 3 lata w więzieniu


i czytaj ze zrozumieniem bo "kolezanka" napisała ze nie ma w odpowiedzilnosci prawnej wiekszej różnicy w tym czy sprzeda za 50zl czy za 170zl

----------


## Czekajaca

Dziewczyny po jaKim czasie hcg powinno znacznie spasc?  Uzylam arthrotec w sobote krwawilam bardzo w nocy z sob na nd bylo bardzo duzo skrzepow w niedziele nadal krwawilam  (byl to 6tc) w pon o 9 30 mialam pobierana krew.  Dzis zadzwonili,ze nadal hormon jest bardzo wysoki. Czy 2 doby od poronienia hcg nadal moze byc wysoki czy raczej drastycznie spada?  Ps nadal krawawie bardzo zywa krwia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak dlatego wole wziasc 170 i za to byc karana. Osobom do ktorych Twoj cudowny Wo W nie wysyla przydadza sie te tabletki. Podaj swoj adres, niech WoW wysyla do Ciebie a Ty wysylaj tym kobietom ktorym celnicy zapieprzyli paczkę.  Tak będe jezdzic po calym miescie i zalatwiac po 50zl. Wole miec wyrok i troche kasy na koncie niz wyrok i aureolke za darmowa pomoc w aborcji. Mi WoW nie pomoglo jak kurw. mialam za malo kasy a tak pisza ze pomagaja jak kogos nie stac?! takie pomaganie, niczym sie nie roznia ode mnie, takie pytania jak niby ta konsultacja lekarza to jest paranoja. Konsultacja online gdzie bez problemu kazda wybrana odpowiedz przechodzi nawet jak zagraza zyciu, to zeby jechac do szpitala to ja sama pisze dziewczynom. A ze nie mam Ru, nie mam ale Arthro zawsze skutkowal nawet uszkodzeniem plodu, brakiem tetna gdzie lekarz wysylal na lyzeczke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz racje, dlatego pisze co mozna robic, lekarze czesto wspominaja o ruchu ktory przyspiesza porod. Ja tez lepiej sie czyscilam jak polatalam z zakupami
> 
> czarna5717


A ile ma sie energi po tych tabletkach ja latałam jak naspidowana , bol jest jeszcze ale co jest najgorsze ten upal w Wawie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czekająca  najpierw idz  zrób USG ciąży !!! to wszystko wyjaśni  potem badania krwi  na hormon

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam już 2dawke i nic mnie nawet nie boli, nic mi nie leci... Chyba zostałam oszukana

----------


## Czekajaca

Chcialam na usg,ale tu u mnie do 12 tc to nie ciaza. Opowiedzialam GP (co jak nasze internista ) co mi sie dzialo, ona stwierdzila,ze to poronienie 3 hcg jak bd spadac tzn,ze jest ok. Oni tutaj do usg nie sa chetni. Dzwonila do 2 szpitali,ale w obu to samo jak hcg spada to sie czyszcze prawidlowk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam 508426708 tam uzyskacie szybka i skuteczna pomoc mi dobrali srodki ktore pomogly w 12 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co Ci dobrali? Apap ?! Panie 508 uwazaj na prowokacje policji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26@interia.pl     sprzedam art. 12 szt w dobrej cenie z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. sprzedam art. 12szt za 110 zł plus wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci i pobraniem gotówki przy odbiorze .  
gwarantuję uczciwość .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o jej o jej, co za altruiczna postawa obywatelska
> 
> jest różnica w sprzedazy leków aborcyjnych a w udzielaniu informacji jak to przebiega i to znacza
> za to drugie nie grożą 3 lata w więzieniu
> 
> nie znasz treści ustawy, to nie pisz tutaj takich głupot, nikt ci współczuć nie będzie ze za 170 zł biegasz od lekarza do lekarza dzwonisz do aptek
> nie rozumiem tego wpisu, to ma być reklama bo jak ta to żałosna trochę... 
> piszesz, co to 200 zł? no to dużo zwłaszcza jak metoda ta ma 70% skutecznosci a dla 16 latki, to zdecydowanie wiecej niż pieniądze bo one ich z reguły nie mają
> nastolatkom mogłabyś szczera Doroto oddawać za darmo ;-) czemu nie?
> ...


dla nastolatki 200 to dużo, masz rację. ale raczej na paczkę prezerwatyw stać młodych, i chłopaka i dziewczynę, skoro idą do łóżka. pomyśl trochę

----------


## juha25

sprzedam arthrotec forte 12 sztuk, cena 130 PLN, wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na poronienie jest zwykly arthrotec a NIE FORTE!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na poronienie jest zwykly arthrotec a NIE FORTE!!!!


Pierniczysz nie ma znaczenia zwykły czy forte różnią się tylko ilością środka przeciwbólowego który i tak się wyciąga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam z pełną odpowiedzialnością nowa26@intetia.pl
Bardzo uczciwa osoba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tak jak kolezanka tez korzystalam z tej pomocy leki w moim przypadku rowniez okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne dziekuje za pomoc polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dla nastolatki 200 to dużo, masz rację. ale raczej na paczkę prezerwatyw stać młodych, i chłopaka i dziewczynę, skoro idą do łóżka. pomyśl trochę


Oby Ci guma pękła w dni płodne, a moherowa farmaceutka odmówiła tabletki "po" to nastepnym razem pomyslisz zanim napiszesz glupoty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, zarzylam wczoraj arthrotec [ z apteki ] tak jak bylo we wskazaniu 3 dawki po 4 pastylki pod jezyk [ niesttety nie udalo mi sie trzymac ich po 30min ] i dostalam lekkich skurczy, lekkiego  krwawienia i tyle....bylam dzis rano na usg i nadal jestem w ciazy 6\7 tydzien. po jakim czasie moge powtorzyc ten zabieg? i czy trzymanie pastylek odpowiedniej  ilosci minut pod jezykiem ma taki wplyw. prosze o rade. dzieki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, zarzylam wczoraj arthrotec [ z apteki ] tak jak bylo we wskazaniu 3 dawki po 4 pastylki pod jezyk [ niesttety nie udalo mi sie trzymac ich po 30min ] i dostalam lekkich skurczy, lekkiego  krwawienia i tyle....bylam dzis rano na usg i nadal jestem w ciazy 6\7 tydzien. po jakim czasie moge powtorzyc ten zabieg? i czy trzymanie pastylek odpowiedniej  ilosci minut pod jezykiem ma taki wplyw. prosze o rade. dzieki


Ma duży wpływ  bo ten lek wchłania się przez ślinę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Raczej przez śluzówkę , a nie przez ślinę. W pochwie nie ma śliny, a dopochwowo też się przyjmuje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 tydzień czy można już to zażyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 18 szt jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje orginalne pudelko  cena do uzgodnie nia 
Masz pytania pisz byk67@wp.pl nie jestem oszustem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam art ,cale opakowanie waznosc do 2017, 730292380

----------


## Czekajaca

Tak jak pisalam jezeli podziala na mnie arthrotec to to Co mi zostanie oddam za koszt wysylki z UK. PODZIALAL! !! KAMIEN Z SERCA. potrzebujesz arthrotecu?  Animanie555@gmail.com  napisz do mnie, opowiedz o swojej sytuacji. Oddam go tylko naprawde potrzebujacej dziewczynie, a nie komus kto chce to wziac I zarobic. Chce pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

130 za 12 sztuk arthrotec forte.  jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie powinna wrócić miesiączka jestem po juz 4 Tyg robiłam test ciążowy pierwszy po 2 tygodniach drugi po 4 dwa negatywne testy. Teraz sie martwię ze coś jest nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie powinna wrócić miesiączka jestem po juz 4 Tyg robiłam test ciążowy pierwszy po 2 tygodniach drugi po 4 dwa negatywne testy. Teraz sie martwię ze coś jest nie tak


Okres po aborcji pojawia się od 4-6 tyg , czasem później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie pilnie arthrotec!!! oferty kierowac na : tabss93@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi dwa opakowani nie ruszane artrotec forte + 8 szt luźno. Sprzedam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jak ktoś zainteresowany podaje meila zdzicho.91@wp.pl. Nie handluje tym zostało mojej dziewczynie po zabiegu i już go nei potrzebujemy. Ważność 2017.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostały mi tabletki,potrzebuje ktoś? d.kowalik.76@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 tydzień  to chyba max  na ten preparat


no mi się w 7 nie udało a co dopiero w 14-nie ma takiej opcji, zobaczy wylądujesz w szpitalu na transfuzji krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no mi się w 7 nie udało a co dopiero w 14-nie ma takiej opcji, zobaczy wylądujesz w szpitalu ró
> ansfuzji krwi.


Zestawem od Womenek można wykonać aborcję nawet do 15 tc, przy zachowaniu ostrożności i odpowiedniego dawkowania. I wcale nie rowna się to z wizyta w szpitalu.

Arthrotekiem też można próbować, czytalam o przypadkach gdzie dziewczyny robily to w tak wysokiej ciazy, ale jest to o wiele trudniejsze, mniej bezpieczne, i sa mniejsze szanse  na powodzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po czterech tygodniach brak okresu , wczoraj pojawił sie brązowy gesty sluz. Dzisiaj jest go jeszcze wiecej. Martwię sie , któraś z was miała taka sytuacje ? Wyczuwam ze będę musiała wybrać sie do ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po czterech tygodniach brak okresu , wczoraj pojawił sie brązowy gesty sluz. Dzisiaj jest go jeszcze wiecej. Martwię sie , któraś z was miała taka sytuacje ? Wyczuwam ze będę musiała wybrać sie do ginekologa


Takie plamienie to pewnie początek okresu. Pierwszy okres po aborcji może być trochę inny niz zwykle, bardziej bolesny i obfity. Macica wciaz sie oczyszcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiecie gdzie mogę kupić Art****? Jestem zdesperowana! 
Mam 21 lat i właśnie dowiedziałam się, że jestem w ciąży w 5 tygodniu. Potrzebuję pomocy! Wiem, ze nie chce tego dziecka urodzić, bo... bo wiem, że to za wcześnie, ze sobie nie dam rady, że dziecko popsuje mi plany na życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz do myszufka@wp.pl ma namiary na Dorotę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, pomóżcie prosze! Poradzcie, w jaki sposob moge zdobyć Arth w aptece. Nie stać mnie na internetowe oferty i bardzo boję się oszustów. Bardzo potrzebuje ten lek... Pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz do Stasia ona ma namiary na Kazia i bedzie szedł do Gienka. 
innymi słowy sie handlarze sami polecają.

Szukaj w swojej okolicy osobiscie, a unikniesz wysyłkowych oszustów, napewno kogoś znajdziesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiecie gdzie mogę kupić Art****? Jestem zdesperowana! 
> Mam 21 lat i właśnie dowiedziałam się, że jestem w ciąży w 5 tygodniu. Potrzebuję pomocy! Wiem, ze nie chce tego dziecka urodzić, bo... bo wiem, że to za wcześnie, ze sobie nie dam rady, że dziecko popsuje mi plany na życie.


womenhelp.org to organizacja która pomaga polskim kobietom uzyskac dostęp do leków poronnych

zwróć sie do nich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co myślicie o długim przesiadywaniu w gorącej wodzie?  Ma to jakiś wpływ na poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Pilnie potrzebuje kupic arthrotec

----------


## Czekajaca

Doszedl mi dzisiaj zestaw z wow. Moge go sprzedac za £50. Jezeli jest ktos zainteresowany animanie555@gmail.com 
Zestaw wysylam z irlandii polnocnej, platnosc pay pal poniewaz przelewem bank naliczylby wysoki kurs £. NIE JESTEM HANDLERZEM SAMA ZAZYLAM ARTHROTEC 10 DNI TEMU I ZADZIALAL DLATEGO NIE POTRZEBUJE ZESTAWU Z WOW. cene mozemy negocjowac

----------


## fuzowska

sprawdzony kontakt arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na zbyciu zestaw z WOW za 500 zł , mogę przesłać meile zrzuty przelewu i zrzut śledzenia przesyłki. Doszło dzisiaj po 16 dniach i już nie potrzebuje , załatwiłam w międzyczasie arthrotek i zadziałał. Wysyłka nawet jutro!!! . Kto chętny niech pisze annacc@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Potrzebuje kupic art. najlepiej z możliwością odbioru osobistego Kraków albo okolice... Proszę o propozycje bardzo mi zależy...michal.turkot@o2.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam na zbyciu zestaw z WOW za 500 zł , mogę przesłać meile zrzuty przelewu i zrzut śledzenia przesyłki. Doszło dzisiaj po 16 dniach i już nie potrzebuje , załatwiłam w międzyczasie arthrotek i zadziałał. Wysyłka nawet jutro!!! . Kto chętny niech pisze annacc@onet.pl


A dlaczego tak drogo ? Zestaw to max 80 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co myślicie o długim przesiadywaniu w gorącej wodzie?  Ma to jakiś wpływ na poronienie?


gdyby to pomagało, nie byłoby tego wątku, arthrotecowego podziemia i zestawów poronnych od Womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> Potrzebuje kupic art. najlepiej z możliwością odbioru osobistego Kraków albo okolice... Proszę o propozycje bardzo mi zależy...michal.turkot@o2.pl
> Pozdrawiam


JA TEZ pilnie potrzebuje!  Pomóżcie :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Michal Turkot szukasz tego Arthrotecu juź kilka tyg. Nie za pozno?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc wam wszytkom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam  dwa opakowanie kupione w aptece na recepte orginały  każde po 20 sztuk  ARTH. Forte !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam  dwa opakowanie kupione w aptece na recepte orginały  każde po 20 sztuk  ARTH. Forte !!!


masz zamiar sprzedać?  Jeśli tak to jestem zainteresowana.  Tylko jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zapłaciłam 90 euro wyszło ok 395 moge spuscic do 420 z przesyłka 


> A dlaczego tak drogo ? Zestaw to max 80 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zapłaciłam 90 euro wyszło ok 395 moge spuscic do 420 z przesyłka


na stronie womenhelp.org darowizna 75 euro , w tabelce o darowiznach na womenonweb.org darowizna 70-80 euro - nadal pytam dlaczego tak drogo ? zapłaciłaś więcej? ok, twoja sprawa, mogłaś przelać nawet 100 euro jeśli Cię stać - ale jednak odnoszę wrażenie, że troszkę chcesz sobie zarobić :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 20szt, opak 170zl, zalatwie w ciagu jednego dnia. Wysylka jaką sobie wybierzesz lub odbior we Wroclawiu. 

kasiulamaczek@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zrobiłam test ciążowy. Oczywiście dwie krechy. Chce wziąć Art*** (którego jak na razie poszukuje) i mam pytanie- muszę najpierw wybrać się do ginekologa potwierdzić ciążę czy mogę od razu "zająć się sprawą"? Mniemam, że jestem jakoś w 6 tygodniu

----------


## myszufka@wp.pl

Proszę do mnie nie pisać o namiary ani o Arthrotec. Jestem po zabiegu, niczym nie handluje, radźcie sobie. Nie mam ochoty w tym uczestniczyc. Dziekuję za uwagę.

myszufka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie Arthrotecu, 195zł już z wysyłką, Paczka24 z obejrzeniem zawartości lub bez wtedy taniej. Tabletki wykupuję tuż przed wysyłką, dołączam rachunek. 

kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## Zdziś

została mi jeszcze jedna paczka forte i 8 szt luzem zwykłego. Pozostałości po zabiegu. Jak ktoś chce sprzedam za 150 plus przesyłka. zdzicho.91@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec oryginalnie zapakowany, z ulotka . Cena do uzgodnienia.  Odbiór  osobisty na terenie Lubuskiego. 537960116

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> JA TEZ pilnie potrzebuje!  Pomóżcie :/


Proszę  o kontakt. 537960116

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

sprzedam tabletki 18 szt 190z przesylka... zainteresowane dziewczyny zapraszam na priv crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 sztuk za 130 złoty plus wysyłka. płatne przy odbiorze, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.

jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 20 tab za 200 zł. mam również zestaw z womenek oddam za 350zł dzisiaj przyszedł. sprzedaję bo dwie kreski okazały się fałszywym alarmem  kontakt na kaja.kajkiewicz@wp.pl

----------


## arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

12szt - 120zł. 

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny! Jest tutaj ktos kto orientuje sie czy w którejś szczecińskiej aptece Arth sprzedawany jest bez recepty? Pytałam w wielu, ale w kazdej : ,, przykro mi, lek na recepte". Próbowałam kupic dla chorej babci, nie udało sie. Pomóżcie. Moze macie kogos w rodzinie kto mógłby wykupić Arth? Czas goni, a ja co raz bardziej zalamana...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

> Hej dziewczyny! Jest tutaj ktos kto orientuje sie czy w którejś szczecińskiej aptece Arth sprzedawany jest bez recepty? Pytałam w wielu, ale w kazdej : ,, przykro mi, lek na recepte". Próbowałam kupic dla chorej babci, nie udało sie. Pomóżcie. Moze macie kogos w rodzinie kto mógłby wykupić Arth? Czas goni, a ja co raz bardziej zalamana...


hej jak chcesz to moge ci odsprzedac 18 szt za 170 zl babcia zmarla mi a uzywala tego leku....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej jak chcesz to moge ci odsprzedac 18 szt za 170 zl babcia zmarla mi a uzywala tego leku....


Nie no leże... Co wy jeszcze wymyślicie...babcia mi zmarła to z chęcią odsprzedam jej leki warte 45 zł i przytule dwie stowki... Hahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej jak chcesz to moge ci odsprzedac 18 szt za 170 zl babcia zmarla mi a uzywala tego leku....


Jakoś nie wierze w szczerość Twojej wypowiedzi. Z całym szacunkiem dla babci, ale jakos nie wyobrażam sobie ze po jej śmierci grzebalas w jej apteczce w poszukiwaniu tego leku  :Wink:  kontynuuje apel, dziewczyny pomóżcie mi prosze, dajcie znac jak ułatwić zakup leku w Aptece. Zapłacę za fatyge oczywiscie, ale znam cene Arth i nie dam o 200 zł wiecej... Nie stać mnie po prostu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos moze mi podac namiary na lekarza w lodzi, ktory pozbedzie sie problemu? dzieki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

sprzedam arthrotect z  przesylka jaka sobie wybierzesz zdjecia moge zrobic  i wyslac ze sa orginalne 18 szt. crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos moze mi podac namiary na lekarza w lodzi, ktory pozbedzie sie problemu? dzieki.


Tak, oczywiście. Ktoś Ci poda nazwisko, telefon i może jeszcze adres ? Niewiesz że pomoc w aborcji jest karalna i lekarz za skrobanke idzie siedziec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam zestaw z wow oryginalnie zapakowany chętni pisać annacc@onet.pl cena do negocjacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie całe 20 szt cena 150 , chętni pisać  olgaa12@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  Arthrotec Forte orginał opakowanie  ulotka nieotwierane   kupiony na recepte w aptece  20 szt  pozostałość po  zabiegu . 150 zł + koszt przesyłki lub osobiście  jak bedzie możliwość  608492159

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstapie opakowanie art waznosc 2017  730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> u mnie nie ma szans na otrzymanie tego leku, czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto miałby na zbyciu Art?


sprzedam nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam art.12szt 100zł plus wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.  Wysyłam poczta polska 24 h nastepnego dnia są u Ciebie.  sama.madzia@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem uczciwa, i zapewniam pełną  dyskretność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Odsprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt. za 180 zł. Przesyłka wraz z sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kupiłam 2 zestawy, ale jeden okazał się zbędny. Odsprzedam za tyle ile zapłaciłam.
Tel 669943632 tylko sms. Sprzedam pierwszej osobie która się zgłosi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, oczywiście. Ktoś Ci poda nazwisko, telefon i może jeszcze adres ? Niewiesz że pomoc w aborcji jest karalna i lekarz za skrobanke idzie siedziec?


Widzę tu 1500 nr telefonów, pomysl trochę, większość z nich służy tylko do aktywności na tej stronie i co drugi jest zapewne do lekarza/farmaceuty. Ja szukam takiego nr do osoby konkretnie z łodzi, bo nie uśmiecha mi się płacenie w ciemno 200zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś tutaj z Białegostoku? Jeżeli tak proszę o kontakt : radosnyyyy@o2.pl. 
Plinie potrzebuje z dziewczyną tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 400 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 max 3 wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
PROSZE UWAZAC NA NACIAGACZY CYTOTEC W POLSCE KOESZTUJE 700 ZL DO TEGO TRZEBA MIEC RECEPTE 
WIEC KOMU BY SIE TO OPLACALO WE WLOSZECH ABORCJA JEST LEGALNA WIEC MAM STALY DOSTEP DO ORGINALNEGO CYTOTECU 200MG MOJ MUMER 501602784 MARTA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 400 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 max 3 wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
> PROSZE UWAZAC NA NACIAGACZY CYTOTEC W POLSCE KOESZTUJE 700 ZL DO TEGO TRZEBA MIEC RECEPTE 
> WIEC KOMU BY SIE TO OPLACALO WE WLOSZECH ABORCJA JEST LEGALNA WIEC MAM STALY DOSTEP DO ORGINALNEGO CYTOTECU 200MG MOJ MUMER 501602784 MARTA


cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w arthrotecu - czyli misoprostol - chyba tylko desperaci i głupcy zaplacą Ci 400zł za 10 tabletek, gdzie 20 szt. arthro mają za 50 zł - tym bardziej że 10 tabletek to za mało do przeprowadzenia akcji, potrzeba minimum 12 szt. Dziewczyny, szanujcie swoją kasę - za te pieniądze możecie mieć oryginalny zestaw od Womenek, załatwicie sprawę i jeszcze na czekoladę zostanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę tu 1500 nr telefonów, pomysl trochę, większość z nich służy tylko do aktywności na tej stronie i co drugi jest zapewne do lekarza/farmaceuty. Ja szukam takiego nr do osoby konkretnie z łodzi, bo nie uśmiecha mi się płacenie w ciemno 200zł.


tak pewnie, lekarze ginekolodzy z radością ogłaszają się tu i ryzykują więzieniem oraz utratą prawa do wykonywania zawodu dla marnych 200 zł ...ale wy naiwne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 400 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
PROSZE UWAZAC NA NACIAGACZY CYTOTEC W POLSCE KOESZTUJE 700 ZL DO TEGO TRZEBA MIEC RECEPTE 
WIEC KOMU BY SIE TO OPLACALO WE WLOSZECH ABORCJA JEST LEGALNA WIEC MAM STALY DOSTEP DO ORGINALNEGO CYTOTECU 200MG marta 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeciez ja nikogo nie zmuszam wez artro.a

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez ja nikogo nie zmuszam wez artro.a


ja też nikogo nie zmuszam  :Smile:  ostrzegam tylko przed nieuczciwą próba zarobienia na ludzkim nieszczęściu i desperacji  :Smile:  a Arthro nie jest mi potrzebne  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam pytanie czy ma ktoś odsprzedać arthrocet bardzo pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

99% powodzenia aborcji są leki oryginalne i z wiarygodnego źródła

zanim cokolwiek zamówicie poczytajcie stronę organizacji Women Help Women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie kupie ten lek ?

----------


## olcia1988

dziewczyny bralam je dwa razy i 2 moje kolezanki ... tak 4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 godz .... o

chyda tym bardziej cie ciagnie jak jestes w ciazy ale trzeba przebolec... z jakiego num zamawialas i ile kosztuja??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam art 20 tab za 200 zł. mam również zestaw z womenek oddam za 350zł dzisiaj przyszedł. sprzedaję bo dwie kreski okazały się fałszywym alarmem  kontakt na kaja.kajkiewicz@wp.pl


polecam odkupiłam zestaw. 100 % pewne źródło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ma je na odsprzedanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Odsprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt. za 180 zł. Przesyłka wraz z sprawdzeniem zawartości.  Odsprzedam za tyle ile zapłaciłam.
Tel 669943632 tylko sms. Sprzedam pierwszej osobie która się zgłosi. Chciałabym tylko odzyskać pieniądze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanie czy ma ktoś odsprzedać arthrocet bardzo pilne


ja mam annacc@onet.pl mam również zestaw z WOW pisac

----------


## Zdziś

Został mi także cała paczka forte i 8 szt luzem. zdzicho.91@wp.pl. Można odebrać osobiście jak ktoś pilnie Podkarpacie. Szczegóły na meila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl sprzedam art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś ma je na odsprzedanie?


 odezwij się ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z wow, przed wysłaniem mogę wysłać zdjęca itp, nie szukam wrażeń na miarę oszukiwania ludzi ponieważ sama zostałam oszukana, a zestaw mam zbędny ponieważ na przełomie maja wow miało problemy z wysyłkami i dostałam o 1 zestaw za dużo, więc chciałabym pomóc jeżeli ktoś takiej pomocy oczekuje.
Mój e-mail : justysia64@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestawy poronne do 14 tyg Warszawa i okolice oraz wysyłka cały kraj 721 518 033

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanie czy ma ktoś odsprzedać arthrocet bardzo pilne


 mam orginalny pisz  foni@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec 12szt za rozsadna cene

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam art. wysyłam poczta polska24h,za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, namawiając do godz 14 tabletki są już następnego dnia u ciebie.
nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w 3lub 4 tygodniu od zaplodnienia mozna juz zazyc arthrotec czy to jest jeszcze zawwczesno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec pilne


 moge ci sprzedac... crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Odsprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt. za 180 zł. Przesyłka wraz z sprawdzeniem zawartości. Odsprzedam za tyle ile zapłaciłam.
Tel 669943632 tylko sms. Sprzedam pierwszej osobie która się zgłosi. Chciałabym tylko odzyskać pieniądze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  18 szt 170 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt. za 180 zł. Wysyłam PP paczka w 24 h może być u Ciebie z możliwością sprawdzenia  zawartości. Zatem wiesz co kupujesz. 
Zainteresowane osoby proszę o wiadomość na lenam@vip.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ola25-90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art*** pod warunkiem wysłania paczki z możliwością otwarcia i sprawdzenia zawartości, wpłata po ustaleniu prawidłowej zawartości przesyłki - sprawdzam laminowanie opakowania tabletek ( wiem ze oszuści potrafią wcisnąć każdy kit) w razie gdyby przesyłka się nie zgadzała na wszystkich forach podam adres mailowy osoby od której chciałem nabyć towar!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię opakowanie Arthrotecu za 150 z przesyłką w cenie, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i zapłatą przy odbiorze. m.-c.123@wp.pl proszę o mail z ofertą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;62631]lecz sie człowieku!

To mordercy swoich dzieci powinni się leczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od ktorego tygodnia najlepiej usunac ciaze za pomoca arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie,w ostatnia środę uprawialam niezabezpieczony sex,byl to mój 14dzien cyklu,15godzin po tym wzięłam ella one,od wczoraj boli mnie głowa,czy możliwe jest po 6dniach ,żeby byly juz oznaki ciąży?proszę o odpowiedź,czy tabletka mogla nie zadzialac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam artrotec 20 tab za 150zł plus przesyłka. kaja.kajkiewicz@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie art*** pod warunkiem wysłania paczki z możliwością otwarcia i sprawdzenia zawartości, wpłata po ustaleniu prawidłowej zawartości przesyłki - sprawdzam laminowanie opakowania tabletek ( wiem ze oszuści potrafią wcisnąć każdy kit) w razie gdyby przesyłka się nie zgadzała na wszystkich forach podam adres mailowy osoby od której chciałem nabyć towar!


moge ci sprzedac 18 szt za 150 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

18 szt za 150 zl crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12 sztuk za150 zł wysyłka wliczona w cenie,wysyłam mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartrości i płatne przy odbiorze listonoszowi,zamawiając do godz.14 tabletki sajuz u ciebie następnego dnia.
nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## rudawiolka1980@wp.pl

znajdzie się ktoś w bogatyni,kto ma odsprzedać,za rozsądna cene
odp.na maila oddzwonie "rudawiolka1980@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Odsprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt. za 180 zł. Załączam opakowanie wraz z ulotką. Przesyłka priorytetowa 24 h wraz z sprawdzeniem zawartości. Za przesyłkę nic nie płacisz, zatem nie ponosisz żadnych kosztów dopóki nie potwierdzisz zgodności przesyłki.
Tel 669943632 tylko sms. Sprzedam pierwszej osobie która się zgłosi. Chciałabym tylko odzyskać pieniądze, bo kupiłam 2 zestawy ale 1 okazał się nie potrzebny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam pytanie- jestem w 12 tygodniu, czy jak wezme 4 tabletki co 3 godziny dopochwowo, to wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt Ci nie powie czy wystarczy, może się udać, a może nie. Możesz też przyjąć inne dawkowanie, 2 tabletki co trzy godziny, i tak do pięciu dawek, czyli 10 tabletek. Pamiętaj, że w wysokiej ciąży jest większe ryzyko powikłań, i  znalezienia się w szpitalu, a tam mogą odkryć resztki tabletek, co narazi Cie na nieprzyjemne komentarze. możesz też przyjmować pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12 sztuk za150 zł wysyłka wliczona w cenie,wysyłam mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartrości i płatne przy odbiorze listonoszowi,zamawiając do godz.14 tabletki sajuz u ciebie następnego dnia.
nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam sama.madzia@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, od pewnego czasu ktoś u mnie zamawia i nie odbiera przesyłek...............nic z tego sobie nie robiłam , teraz to przegięcie także nie obchodzi mnie kto to robi czy jedna osoba, pocierpią wszyscy którzy sprzedają na tym portalu.
Teraz kolej na mnie żeby się pobawić. Pozdrawiam wszystkich handlarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, od pewnego czasu ktoś u mnie zamawia i nie odbiera przesyłek...............nic z tego sobie nie robiłam , teraz to przegięcie także nie obchodzi mnie kto to robi czy jedna osoba, pocierpią wszyscy którzy sprzedają na tym portalu.
> Teraz kolej na mnie żeby się pobawić. Pozdrawiam wszystkich handlarzy.


tak trzymaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, od pewnego czasu ktoś u mnie zamawia i nie odbiera przesyłek...............nic z tego sobie nie robiłam , teraz to przegięcie także nie obchodzi mnie kto to robi czy jedna osoba, pocierpią wszyscy którzy sprzedają na tym portalu.
> Teraz kolej na mnie żeby się pobawić. Pozdrawiam wszystkich handlarzy.


w głowie się nie mieści że są tacy zachłanni ludzie, ten świat tylko podupada na psy.   kiedyś też potrzebowałam pomocy,ale niestety nie uzyskałam jej na tym portalu , zostałam mogę to powiedzieć OKRADZIONA.   Trzeba walczyć z chamstwem i złodziejami. popieram.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę pomocy potrzebuje tabletek . powiedzcie kto ma  i jest uczciwy bo niestety nie stać mnie na marnowanie kasy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Odsprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt. za 180 zł. Załączam opakowanie wraz z ulotką. Przesyłka priorytetowa 24 h wraz z sprawdzeniem zawartości. Za przesyłkę nic nie płacisz, zatem nie ponosisz żadnych kosztów dopóki nie potwierdzisz zgodności przesyłki.
> Tel 669943632 tylko sms. Sprzedam pierwszej osobie która się zgłosi. Chciałabym tylko odzyskać pieniądze, bo kupiłam 2 zestawy ale 1 okazał się nie potrzebny.


śmieszna jesteś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę pomocy potrzebuje tabletek . powiedzcie kto ma  i jest uczciwy bo niestety nie stać mnie na marnowanie kasy.


womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Dziewczyny kupiłam spod numeru  669943632. Dostałam je na drugi dzień.  Miła babka, która powiedziała mi nawet o wszystkim jak się czuła po wzięciu tabletek. Ale nie wiem czy jeszcze je ma.
Jestem już po i nadal krwawię. Nie wiem czy to dobrze, czy nie muszę iść do lekarza.
Ale powiedziano mi że tak może być 2-3 tygodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12 sztuk za150 zł wysyłka wliczona w cenie,wysyłam mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartrości i płatne przy odbiorze listonoszowi,zamawiając do godz.14 tabletki sajuz u ciebie następnego dnia.
nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdybym nie odbierała lub linia jest zajęta prosze o SMS o tresci TABLETKI oddzwonie jak najszybciej. Dziekuje.
721 518 033
Kontakt także email :*

arthrotec12ru486@o2.pl

Zestaw zawiera mizoprostol oraz mifepristone Tabletke Ru 486 która jest sprowadzana z zagranicy.

12 szt arthrotec 250zł
12 szt arthrotec plus Ru 486 350zł

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka cała Polska paczka przychodzi na drugi dzień od zamówienia. Otwierają ją państwo sprawdzają co jest w środku i jeżeli towar sie zgadza kupują ją państwo.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec forte 20 szt. za 230 złoty. wysyłka za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki. dzisiaj odebrałem z apteki. istnieje możliwość odbioru osobistego, rejon śląsk. pozdrawiam

jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## zdzicho.91

Ja sprzedam tanio za 100 zł opakowanie forte 20 szt. Mam ich dwa chcę się pozbyć. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. zdzicho.91@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw z womenek za 300zł. za długo czekałam i zażyłam artrotec. Jest mi zbędny a komuś może pomuc komtakt artroada@wp.pl

----------


## Misiaczka693

Witam. Czy ktos moze zamawiał u ogłaszającej sie pani wyżej - nowa.... ?

----------


## Nie ja ja ja

Potrzebuje sprawdzonego kontaktu ....na wczoraj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak polecam wszystko szybko i Ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy ktos moze zamawiał u ogłaszającej sie pani wyżej - nowa.... ?


Tak ja zamawiałam u nowa26@interia.pl i wszystko się zgadzało polecam.
Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak ja zamawiałam u nowa26@interia.pl i wszystko się zgadzało polecam.
> Pozdrawiam Kasia


Ciekawe, bo jak poczytacie kilka stron wstecz, to dziewczyny piszą że wplacily na konto, i ani tabletek, ani pieniędzy., wlasnie jesli chodzi o nowa26.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybym nie odbierała lub linia jest zajęta prosze o SMS o tresci TABLETKI oddzwonie jak najszybciej. Dziekuje.
> 721 518 033
> Kontakt także email :*
> 
> arthrotec12ru486@o2.pl
> 
> Zestaw zawiera mizoprostol oraz mifepristone Tabletke Ru 486 która jest sprowadzana z zagranicy.
> 
> 12 szt arthrotec 250zł
> ...


Oszustka. RU nie można sobie ot tak, sprowadzic z zagranicy, bo gdyby tak było, kazda z nas by sobie zamawiala, niczym perfumy z Paryża. Ta kobieta wklada Wam do kopert jakieś placebo, tran, apap, czy bóg wie co, a wy nie mając świadomości, jak to ma wyglądać, odbieracie paczkę. Pamiętajcie, że oryginalny zestaw podobny składa się z 8 tabletek misoprostolu i jednego mife, a nie Arthrotecu ! I mifepristone zawsze jest w blistrze razem z miso. Oryginalne zestawy poronne można zamówić tylko i wyłącznie od miedzynarodowych kobiecych organizacji pomocowych,  womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciekawe, bo jak poczytacie kilka stron wstecz, to dziewczyny piszą że wplacily na konto, i ani tabletek, ani pieniędzy., wlasnie jesli chodzi o nowa26.


Pewnie wyżej pisała pani sama o sobie.... Tutaj nie można nikomu ufać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam widzę,że ktoś mnie tu oczernia i skłamał pisząc,że wysłał pieniądze mi na konto,a tabletek nie miał,nigdy nie biorę pieniędzy wcześniej,zawsze wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości,mało tego to mnie kilka razy oszukano  zamawiając tabletki i nikt nie odbierał,również pisano mi,że mam drożej kasować bo klientki im zabieram,to jest po prostu chamstwo  innych sprzedających,że takie rzeczy potrafią robić,by tylko więcej klientek sobie przyciągnąć, nie ściemniając  sama byłam w takiej sytuacji,że potrzebowałam zażyć tabletek i wiem jak jest ciężko,nie byłabym wstanie oszukać was kobiety w tak trudnej i dla was sytuacji możecie na mnie liczyć.Pozdrawiam 
nowa26@interia.pl     wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne listonoszowi przy odbiorze,tab.wysyłane są poczta polska 24 h.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciekawe, bo jak poczytacie kilka stron wstecz, to dziewczyny piszą że wplacily na konto, i ani tabletek, ani pieniędzy., wlasnie jesli chodzi o nowa26.


Skoro pani wysyła z możliwością sprawdzenia to nie rozumiem gdzie tu oszustwo ??? Poza tym przewertowałam całe forum i natknęłam sie na jeden wpis dotyczącej tej pani "oszustki"- bez żadnego pokrycia i wytłumaczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 12 sztuk. za 130zł plus przesyłka. Mania888@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro pani wysyła z możliwością sprawdzenia to nie rozumiem gdzie tu oszustwo ??? Poza tym przewertowałam całe forum i natknęłam sie na jeden wpis dotyczącej tej pani "oszustki"- bez żadnego pokrycia i wytłumaczenia.


Dokładnie jestem na forum już od 5 miesiecy, i zawsze wysyłam za pobraniem,tak jak pisałam wyżej,po prostu inne sprzedające zachowują się nie fer wobec mnie,pewnie mało im jeszcze i myślą,że oczerniajac innych zdobędą więcej kupujących,nawet gdybym miała czelność kogoś oszukać to bym sprzedawała jeszcze pod tym samym meilem,na pewno nie,a jak na razie od 5 miesięcy od momentu sprzedaży, jestem pod tym samym adresem. Pomoście wy pomaganie mi a ją wam  i nie mam po co bawić się w oszustwa pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam do sprzedania zestaw 8*MISO plus 1*MIFE
98% gwarancji do 9tygodnia

Sprzedaje bo nabyłam dwa, jeden zużyty, sprawdzony

Zakupiłam ze strony internetowej za 420zł - sprzedam za... cena do negocjacji.

Mile widziany odbiór osobisty, możliwa wysyłka

osoby zainteresowane magdakwiatek-1981@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> mam do sprzedania zestaw 8*MISO plus 1*MIFE
> 98% gwarancji do 9tygodnia
> 
> Sprzedaje bo nabyłam dwa, jeden zużyty, sprawdzony
> 
> Zakupiłam ze strony internetowej za 420zł - sprzedam za... cena do negocjacji.
> 
> ...


A z jakiej strony zakupiłas ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw wow, możliwy odbiór osobisty. Zestaw w 100% oryginalny, wysyłam zdjęcia. W razie pytań mój e-mail :  lidia_92@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A z jakiej strony zakupiłas ??



kupowałam z tabletkiporonne.pl 

chętnie doradzę, bo przez dwa tygodnie czytałam i dokształcałam się w temacie. Z WOW chciałam kupić jednak kontakt przez e-mail był wielce utrudniony, bo nikt nie odpisał na żadnego z moich e-maili, a miałam mało czasu. Zapraszam na priv to porozmawiamy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupowałam z tabletkiporonne.pl 
> 
> chętnie doradzę, bo przez dwa tygodnie czytałam i dokształcałam się w temacie. Z WOW chciałam kupić jednak kontakt przez e-mail był wielce utrudniony, bo nikt nie odpisał na żadnego z moich e-maili, a miałam mało czasu. Zapraszam na priv to porozmawiamy


Tabletkiporonne.pl to oszuści. Już nie raz było tu o nich pisane. A jesli wow dlugo nie odpisuje, polecam womenhelp.org . dziewczyny odpisuja na biezaco, a paczki dochodza w 7-10 dni.  Dziewczyny, pamietajcie, ze wiekszosc tych co tu "poleca" oszustow, w rzeczywistosci nakrecaja wlasny biznes. Mamia was obiecankami, zgarniaja wasza kase i smieja sie z waszego nieszczescia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletkiporonne.pl to oszuści. Już nie raz było tu o nich pisane. A jesli wow dlugo nie odpisuje, polecam womenhelp.org . dziewczyny odpisuja na biezaco, a paczki dochodza w 7-10 dni.  Dziewczyny, pamietajcie, ze wiekszosc tych co tu "poleca" oszustow, w rzeczywistosci nakrecaja wlasny biznes. Mamia was obiecankami, zgarniaja wasza kase i smieja sie z waszego nieszczescia.



Tabletki które mi przesłali wydają się oryginalne, zapakowane z ulotką. Tak jak pisałam kupiłam dwa zestawy i jeden użyłam. Zadziałało, więc sprawdzone. Nie każdy ma czas aby czekać ok 2 tygodni na przesyłkę z wow i stresować się dodatkowo czy dotrze czy cofną. Ja polecam sprzedającego z tej stronki i Panie z FB (które współpracują z wow, które pomogły mi to przetrwać). Pozdrawiam i zapraszam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki które mi przesłali wydają się oryginalne, zapakowane z ulotką. Tak jak pisałam kupiłam dwa zestawy i jeden użyłam. Zadziałało, więc sprawdzone. Nie każdy ma czas aby czekać ok 2 tygodni na przesyłkę z wow i stresować się dodatkowo czy dotrze czy cofną. Ja polecam sprzedającego z tej stronki i Panie z FB (które współpracują z wow, które pomogły mi to przetrwać). Pozdrawiam i zapraszam.


zadziałało, bo zadziałał misoprostol z arthrotecu, znalazłaś się wśród tych statystycznych 70 % kobiet, którym się udaje. Gdybyś była po drugiej stronie tabeli, sama zastanowiłabyś się co następne kupić i komu zaufać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadziałało, bo zadziałał misoprostol z arthrotecu, znalazłaś się wśród tych statystycznych 70 % kobiet, którym się udaje. Gdybyś była po drugiej stronie tabeli, sama zastanowiłabyś się co następne kupić i komu zaufać.


Powiem tak, niestety jestem po tej drugiej stronie bo sam Misoprostol na mnie nie zadział, to była druga próba. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem tak, niestety jestem po tej drugiej stronie bo sam Misoprostol na mnie nie zadział, to była druga próba. Pozdrawiam


Uściślając arthrotec z apteki nie zadziałał. Zostałam poinformowana, że rzeczywiście niektóre dziewczyny są odporne na sam misoprostol i należałoby dołączyć tabletkę hamującą progesteron. Chciałam kupić ją samą na własną rękę, ale w PL nie ma, a w UK ciężko o nią (cały wywiad i analizę robią), więc kupiłam w zestawie- nie był to zestaw w luźnym woreczku. Naczytałam się przez tydzień o tych wszystkich oszustach.. i moja decyzja padła na zestaw z tp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uściślając arthrotec z apteki nie zadziałał. Zostałam poinformowana, że rzeczywiście niektóre dziewczyny są odporne na sam misoprostol i należałoby dołączyć tabletkę hamującą progesteron. Chciałam kupić ją samą na własną rękę, ale w PL nie ma, a w UK ciężko o nią (cały wywiad i analizę robią), więc kupiłam w zestawie- nie był to zestaw w luźnym woreczku. Naczytałam się przez tydzień o tych wszystkich oszustach.. i moja decyzja padła na zestaw z tp.pl.


no ok, super, jak w takim razie wyglądał ten mifepristone w Twoim "zestawie" z tp.pl ? masz zdjęcie? jakie napisy dokładnie były na blistrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no ok, super, jak w takim razie wyglądał ten mifepristone w Twoim "zestawie" z tp.pl ? masz zdjęcie? jakie napisy dokładnie były na blistrze?



Blistry były dwa- w jednym 1szt Mifepristone plus 4szt Misoprostol a w drugim 4szt Misoprostol, instrukcja po angielsku.
Zdjęcie opakowania zrobiłam, mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Blistry były dwa- w jednym 1szt Mifepristone plus 4szt Misoprostol a w drugim 4szt Misoprostol, instrukcja po angielsku.
> Zdjęcie opakowania zrobiłam, mam.


czy można kupić z opcją wcześniejszego obejrzenia przed zakupem ? już raz mnie oszukano....możesz wrzucić tu tą fotę ? albo wysłać mi na inkaalinka@wp.pl ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy można kupić z opcją wcześniejszego obejrzenia przed zakupem ? już raz mnie oszukano....możesz wrzucić tu tą fotę ? albo wysłać mi na inkaalinka@wp.pl ?



napisałam na e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisałam na e-mail


dziękuję, ale nie skuszę się - tabletki nie mogą być luzem. Też mogę wydrukować nalepkę z indyjskimi napisami i wsypać tam cokolwiek. Ok, te wpisy dały mi do myślenia, dziękuję, zamawiam oryginalny zestaw  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybym nie odbierała lub linia jest zajęta prosze o SMS o tresci TABLETKI oddzwonie jak najszybciej. Dziekuje.
> 721 518 033
> Kontakt także email :*
> 
> arthrotec12ru486@o2.pl
> 
> Zestaw zawiera mizoprostol oraz mifepristone Tabletke Ru 486 która jest sprowadzana z zagranicy.
> 
> 12 szt arthrotec 250zł
> ...



 wczoraj prosiłam tą Panią o zdjęcia zestawu z ładowarką do telefonu, żeby mieć pewność że nie wysyła mi fotek z neta. 24 h minęły i nie doczekałam się ani odpowiedzi ani  fotki, co tylko mnie upewniło, że nie należy jej wierzyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam cale opakowanie 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam namiar na zwykły art jakby ktoś chciał


proszę o kontakt na email slag1954@gmail.com BŁAGAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam cale opakowanie 730292380


proszę o kontakt i zdjęcia na email slag1954@gmail.com PILNE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupie arthrotec z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia prosze o kontakt kasiula1981@interia.pl prosze o kontakt 
o kontakt

----------


## Sandra 112

tydzień temu wzięłam art.poczatkowo miałam masakryczne krwawienia, doslownie lało sie ze mnie i wypadały czerwone ogromne skrzepy. dzis krwawienie jest lekkie albo minimalne. czy Waszym zdaniem zabieg sie udal ? czy musze iśc do lekarza ?? to wszystko jest dla mnie szaleństwem, ufam, że spotkam tu kgos kto mi poradzi, bo szaleje z nerwów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak mamy Ci poradzić ? Mamy zajrzeć do Twojego brzucha i szukać ciąży ? Albo może mamy wziąć czarodziejską kulę i w niej zobaczyć cz Ci się udało ? Albo może z fusow  powrozyc? Od potwierdzania ciąży jest ginekolog, albo badanie krwi, a nie forum. Co z tego, że ja Ci napisze " krwawilas, na bank się udało " a za miesiąc się okaże , ze brzuch Ci rośnie ?  Bedziesz na mnie zla, ze cie w blad wprowadzilam ?Aborcja samym misoprostolem zawsze wymaga potwierdzenia badaniami, a nie szukania pocieszenia na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak mamy Ci poradzić ? Mamy zajrzeć do Twojego brzucha i szukać ciąży ? Albo może mamy wziąć czarodziejską kulę i w niej zobaczyć cz Ci się udało ? Albo może z fusow  powrozyc? Od potwierdzania ciąży jest ginekolog, albo badanie krwi, a nie forum. Co z tego, że ja Ci napisze " krwawilas, na bank się udało " a za miesiąc się okaże , ze brzuch Ci rośnie ?  Bedziesz na mnie zla, ze cie w blad wprowadzilam ?Aborcja samym misoprostolem zawsze wymaga potwierdzenia badaniami, a nie szukania pocieszenia na forum.


prostaczka !! nie zawsze takie madrale tu trafiają jak Ty, kule sobie wiesz gdzie możesz wsadzić. Chamskie wypowiedzi kieruj do lustra. Nie chcesz, nie wypowiadaj się, jesli chcesz pomóc pomóż a kpiny sobie daruj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prostaczka !! nie zawsze takie madrale tu trafiają jak Ty, kule sobie wiesz gdzie możesz wsadzić. Chamskie wypowiedzi kieruj do lustra. Nie chcesz, nie wypowiadaj się, jesli chcesz pomóc pomóż a kpiny sobie daruj.


ok, swoją prostotę już pokazałaś, a teraz czekaj, aż Cię ktoś zdiagnozuje i poda wynik - powodzenia !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tydzień temu wzięłam art.poczatkowo miałam masakryczne krwawienia, doslownie lało sie ze mnie i wypadały czerwone ogromne skrzepy. dzis krwawienie jest lekkie albo minimalne. czy Waszym zdaniem zabieg sie udal ? czy musze iśc do lekarza ?? to wszystko jest dla mnie szaleństwem, ufam, że spotkam tu kgos kto mi poradzi, bo szaleje z nerwów


nie panikuj i nie słuchać jak ktoś się tutaj wymądrza bezczelnie kierując swoje hore słowa w twoim kierunku. zabieg raczej się udał, ale do lekarza musisz sie udać poniewarz jeśli macica dokładnie się sama nie oczyści dojdzie do zakażenia co jest poważną konsekfencją. udaj się jak najszybciej do lekarza prywatnie bądz na nfz i powiedz że podejżewałas ciąże i miałaś udac się do lekarza lecz dostałaś krwawienia i myślałaś że to okre ale tak obfity cię zaniepokoił iprzyszłas na wizytę nie powinni mieć innych pytań

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec orginalny w 100% kontakt pod adresem emilia3337@wp.pl cena 200 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny chcę zamówić art lub zestaw ale nie mam czasu czekać na ten od womenek. boję się jak ktoś mnie oszuka. stracę tylko pieniądze bo przecież nigdzie z tym nie pójdę na policję czy nawet na pocztę żeby zwrócić przesyłkę. co wy zrobiłyscie zostając oszukane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie z apteki.   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. Odbior osobisty w Krakowie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam. Odbiór osobisty w Krakowie..Data ważności 13.10.2017
mój email: helponlyonce@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny chcę zamówić art lub zestaw ale nie mam czasu czekać na dostałam omenek. boję się jajakąś ś mnie oszuka. stracę tylko pieniądze bo przecież nigdzie z tym nie pójdę na policję czy nawet na pocztę żeby zwrócić przesyłkę. co wy zrobiłyscie zostając oszukane?


Ją byłam w takiej sytuacji. Najpierw kupilam "zestaw" który miał być niby z holenderskiej hurtowni. Dostalam polski Arthrotec i jakas tabletkę luzem :/. Po tym arthrotecu tylko biegunka. Kupilam sam Arthrotec z ogloszenia. Trochę dreszczy i lekką biegunka. Ani kropli krwi. Koniec końców i tak zamowilam z whw. Czekałam 9 dni jak na szpilkach, bo to była koncowka 12 tc. Po tym zestawie objawy byly od razu, dreszcze, biegunka,  poroniłam po trzech godzinach.

Teraz wiem, że następnym razem nawet bym się nie zastanawiala nad ogloszeniami od oszustów. Stracilam trzy tygodnie i prawie 700 zł. A mogłam od razu mieć po sprawie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam do sprzedania  arthrotec forte za 140 zl tyle mnie to kosztwalo 100zl  recepta i ok 40 tabletki moge dolaczyc paragon z apteki.Wiecej informacji pod mailem borutka2011@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny co robić ! W czwartek wzielam 20 tab. Art. I nic tylko leciutkie plamienie  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co robić ! W czwartek wzielam 20 tab. Art. I nic tylko leciutkie plamienie  .


niestety arthrotec nie zawsze działa
są trzy wyjścia : zestaw z whw, aborcja mechaniczna za granicą , donoszenie ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 2 opakowania 
1 tabletka - 10 zł 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu (około 20 zł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam arthrotec orginalny w 100% kontakt pod adresem emilia3337@wp.pl cena 200 zł



pani emila to jednak nie emila a Kinga :-p 
czy pani kinga chce zgłoszenia do prokuratury? żeby nauczyć sie nie handlowac lekami?
czy moze potrzebuje dla zachety udostępnienia więcej prywatnych danych?

----------


## 21487

Mam 1 opakowanie art, oryginalny z apteki, przesyłam zdjęcia recepty. Możliwośc odbioru osobiście jak i również wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec prosto z apteki. Jeszcze mi zostal i udziele rad, juz przez to przechodzilam. Mozliwy odbior osobisty w  woj. Lubuskim. 537960116

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek 150zł kontakt na artroada@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw tabletek z Women On Web, wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, możliwy odbiór osobisty, paulinazestawwow@gmail.com 

kupiłam je po zrobieniu kilku testów płytkowych z pozytywnym wynikiem, a przed zrobieniem badania krwi, które wynik dało negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 1 opakowanie art, oryginalny z apteki, przesyłam zdjęcia recepty. Możliwośc odbioru osobiście jak i również wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. Nie zależy mi na zarobku. Oddam za ile sama kupiłam. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art... crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie. Wrocław odbiór osobisty tylko bo juz mi dwa razy paczka wracala. kasiulamaczek@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W aptece kupisz ten lek bez problemu kolo 40zl. Recepte da lekarz rodzinny tylko mow ze masz chora babcie i bola ja stawy. A sama nie da rady przyjsc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny pomozcie mi mam dwojke dzieci i znowu jestem w ciazy... gdzie moge bezpiecznie zamowic tabletki? juz raz trafilam na oszusta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanko z postu powyżej jestem w podobnej sytuacji. Potrzebuje pilnie pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny pomozcie mi mam dwojke dzieci i znowu jestem w ciazy... gdzie moge bezpiecznie zamowic tabletki? juz raz trafilam na oszusta


womenhelp.org

----------


## Monikaaaaaaaaaaaa

Ja polecam pania Nova. Po uzgodnieniu przez e-mail wysłała mi paczkę. Na drugi dzień odebrałam. Cena nie wygórowana jak u innych. Kontakt mam z pania nadal. Mogę wysłać zdjecia opakowania ktore dostałam od tej pani.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20tabletek arthrotecu sprzedam za 140zł  kontakt na artroada@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tydzień temu wzięłam art.poczatkowo miałam masakryczne krwawienia, doslownie lało sie ze mnie i wypadały czerwone ogromne skrzepy. dzis krwawienie jest lekkie albo minimalne. czy Waszym zdaniem zabieg sie udal ? czy musze iśc do lekarza ?? to wszystko jest dla mnie szaleństwem, ufam, że spotkam tu kgos kto mi poradzi, bo szaleje z nerwów


Mi sie udalo po drugim razie, pierwszy raz 20 szt i jeden dzien krwawienia, pozniej 8szt i dwa dni krwawienia, nic wiecej, udalo sie, Tobie tez powinno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę o kontakt osob ktore stosowały arthrotec w ponad 16. tyg ciazy.  Niestety jestem w strasznej sytuacji i chcialabym azeby ktos udzielil rad, wskazowek , powiedzial co sie dzieje jak wtedy wyglada plod.. jestem zdesperowana i nie wiem co robic ... werr900@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo proszę o kontakt osob ktore stosowały arthrotec w ponad 16. tyg ciazy.  Niestety jestem w strasznej sytuacji i chcialabym azeby ktos udzielil rad, wskazowek , powiedzial co sie dzieje jak wtedy wyglada plod.. jestem zdesperowana i nie wiem co robic ... werr900@wp.pl


w tak wysokim tygodniu, jesli chcesz próbować, to dawkowanie jest po 2 tabletki, co trzy godziny , maksymalnie do 5 dawek. A płód, no cóż, wygląda jak mini człowieczek, co tu dużo mówić, ma około 10-12 cm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

10-12 cm? wiem ze w 2 miesiacu mialo 17mm na usg. a w necie naczytalam sie ze w 20 tyg plod ma juz ponad 20 cm i wyglada jak maly bobas, jestem przerazona...pomozcie kobietki  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 10-12 cm? wiem ze w 2 miesiacu mialo 17mm na usg. a w necie naczytalam sie ze w 20 tyg plod ma juz ponad 20 cm i wyglada jak maly bobas, jestem przerazona...pomozcie kobietki


no bo płód szybko rośnie. Ja miałam aborcje w 14 tc i płód nie miał więcej jak 8 cm. Wygląda jak dziecko, a jak co ma  innego wyglądać, nie rozumiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mialam na mysli, ze wyglada juz jak urodzone 'zdrowe' dziecko, aborcja przez arthro?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mialam na mysli, ze wyglada juz jak urodzone 'zdrowe' dziecko, aborcja przez arthro?


Nie wygląda jak noworodek, ale ma rece, nogi i głowę. Ja robilam aborcję zestawem z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I po tych tabletkach jesli pojdzie wszystko ok, wyjdzie caly plod? Co jeszcze? Czego sie spodziewac? I co z tym w ogole zrobic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I po tych tabletkach jesli pojdzie wszystko ok, wyjdzie caly plod? Co jeszcze? Czego sie spodziewac? I co z tym w ogole zrobic...


Jeżeli dojdzie do poronienia, to najpierw odejdą Ci wody, potem poronisz płód i na końcu łożysko, połączone z płodem pępowiną. Potem zacznie się krwawienie, na początku mocniejsze, potem może się zmniejszać. Ważne, żeby obserwować, żebyś nie zużywała więcej niż dwie maxi podpaski na godzinę. Oczyszczanie może trwać do trzech tygodni. Co z tym zrobić? musisz sama zadecydować, ja spuściłam w toalecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy na pewno plod jest takiej wielkosci jak mowisz? w internecie pisza ze moze miec juz nawet ponad 20 cm, a to strasznie duzo... 
Co w przypadku kiedy wezmę tabletki a nic sie nie zadzieje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy na pewno plod jest takiej wielkosci jak mowisz? w internecie pisza ze moze miec juz nawet ponad 20 cm, a to strasznie duzo... 
> Co w przypadku kiedy wezmę tabletki a nic sie nie zadzieje?




a który dokładnie masz tydzień ? kiedy miałaś ostatni okres ? czujesz ruchy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najgorsze jest to ze czuje , ze to plod juz 'kopie'  :Frown:  ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to 20 tydz, niestety szybciej nie mialam mozliwosci zalatwienia tabletek...
cos czuje, mysle ze to sa niestety juz ruchy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;106541]to 20 tydz, niestety szybciej nie mialam mozliwosci zalatwienia tabletek...
cos czuje, mysle ze to sa niestety juz ruchy..[/QUOTE

wcześniej pisałaś o 16tc. Jesli to 20 tc, to rzeczywiście płód ma około 20 cm. Zastanów się dobrze, bo ratuje się wcześniaki z podobnych tygodni. Jeśli coś pójdzie nie tak, możesz mieć zarzut spowodowania śmierci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;106542]


> to 20 tydz, niestety szybciej nie mialam mozliwosci zalatwienia tabletek...
> cos czuje, mysle ze to sa niestety juz ruchy..[/QUOTE
> 
> wcześniej pisałaś o 16tc. Jesli to 20 tc, to rzeczywiście płód ma około 20 cm. Zastanów się dobrze, bo ratuje się wcześniaki z podobnych tygodni. Jeśli coś pójdzie nie tak, możesz mieć zarzut spowodowania śmierci.


poza tym nawet gdyby udało Ci się wywołać poronienie, co przy samym Arthrotecu jest mało prawdopodobne na tym etapie, to wyglądałoby to jak mały poród, sytuacja zagrażająca Twojemu życiu, głównie ze względu na ryzyko krwotoku. No i płód na pewno nie zmieściłby się w toalecie. 

nie przemawia do mnie wymówka o niemożności załatwienia tabletek. Zestaw z whw idzie max dwa tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli wyglada na to ze raczej odradzacie mi brania czegokolwiek? dziekuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

doradzcie, bo juz naprawde nie wiem co robic  :Frown:

----------


## Pyta

Proponuje Słowację 370Euro umawiasz się na konkretny termin i popołudniu wracasz do domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proponuje Słowację 370Euro umawiasz się na konkretny termin i popołudniu wracasz do domu


Nie w prawie szóstym miesiącu ! Na Słowacji aborcja chirurgiczna jest wykonywana max do 12 tc, nawet w Holandii do 20 tc.

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Proponuje Słowację 370Euro umawiasz się na konkretny termin i popołudniu wracasz do domu


dokładnie tak jest, dodaj z krakowa, opola, wrocławia i innych miejscowosci dodadtkowe 20 euro
klinika-ginekologiczna.com

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Bardzo proszę o kontakt osob ktore stosowały arthrotec w ponad 16. tyg ciazy.  Niestety jestem w strasznej sytuacji i chcialabym azeby ktos udzielil rad, wskazowek , powiedzial co sie dzieje jak wtedy wyglada plod.. jestem zdesperowana i nie wiem co robic ... werr900@wp.pl


wejdź na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie tak jest, dodaj z krakowa, opola, wrocławia i innych miejscowosci dodadtkowe 20 euro
> klinika-ginekologiczna.com


do którego tygodnia wykonają mi zabieg ?

----------


## KobietawSieci

do 12 tygodnia w Niemczech, Czechach i na Słowacji
w Holandii do 20 tygodnia, koszty do 500 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do 12 tygodnia w Niemczech, Czechach i na Słowacji
> w Holandii do 20 tygodnia, koszty do 500 euro


czyli powyżej 20 tc nie ma szans..

----------


## KobietawSieci

powyzej 20 tygodnia tylko w niektórych stanach USA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tylko nie mogę zrozumieć, jak to jest możliwe że przez prawie 5 miesięcy nie potrafilas zdobyć tabletek? Jak to możliwe?
Pomyślałas w tej całej sytuacji choć przez moment o sobie? O tym że może Ci się najzwyczajniej w świecie coś stać? Widok 20 tygodniowego, być może jeszcze ruszajacego się w toalecie płodu też może zrobić Ci kuku w głowie.  Może jednak warto w twoim przypadku rozważyć adopcję, pozostawienie noworodka w szpitalu, oknie życia...gdziekolwiek.

----------


## KobietawSieci

a ja mogę zrozumieć dlaczego, powodów jest conajmniej jeden i to najwazniejszy - dopiero teraz sie zdecydowała

ale nie nam oceniac jaki kto ma powód i dlaczego w ogóle i dlaczego tak późno
pamiętajcie, ze decyzja o aborcji jest indywidualna sprawą i tylko w gestii kobiety zależy czy sie na nią zdedyduje czy nie
rola osób, które ona pyta o radę nie polega na wskazywaniu jaka głupia jest/była tylko aby pokazac każdy aspekt sprawy bez wytykania błędów
to prawda, że cos trzeba będzie zrobić z 20tyg płodem, nie da sie pewnie go spuścić w toalecie
będzie rodzic prawdziwie i to bez opieki lekarza
będzie boleć, będzie krew i to pewnie dużo, może sracic życie jeśli dojdzie do jakiś niespodziewanych komplikacji
innym rozwiazaniem jest oddanie do adopcji ale uwierzcie że dla kobiety gorsza opcją jest oddanie do adopcji niż usunięcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio.   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za pomoc i od razu chcę zareklamować Pana dr Krzysztofa 
Kupiłam od niego zestaw taki jak womanonweb. Przyszedł szybko , zapłaciła niedużo i udało się

jego nr 538-070-178   poleca z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam art ale sie rozmyslilam ,odsprzedam730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za pomoc i od razu chcę zareklamować Pana dr Krzysztofa 
> Kupiłam od niego zestaw taki jak womanonweb. Przyszedł szybko , zapłaciła niedużo i udało się
> 
> jego nr 538-070-178   poleca z czystym sumieniem.


Ściema. Nigdzie w Polsce nie kupicie zestawów "takich jak z womanonweb".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ściema. Nigdzie w Polsce nie kupicie zestawów "takich jak z womanonweb".


a na dodatek po wrzuceniu nru telefonu tego rzekomego "doktora" pojawiają się aktualne ogłoszenia sexu na telefon 

h t t p : /  / w w w . oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/957699351/Ula-27-lat-full-opcja-prawdziwe-fotki.html

więc na pewno jest wiarygodny  :Smile:  . dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt olcia82-82@o2.pl
Sprzedam 15szt arthrotec 200zl, zamowilam ale po 2probie 3 okazala sie zbyteczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja posiadam takie tabletki jezeli ktos jest chetny prosze o kontakt mailowy .Pozdrawiam Martyna1112@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny byłam w 9 tygodniu zamówiłam zestaw ale szedł 3 tygodnie. nie mogłam tyle czekać spróbowałam z artem i się udało ale bez łyżeczkowania sie nie obyło. Zestaw mi został nie chcę na nim zarobić oddam za 250 zł. zapłaciłam 75 euro. jeśli któraś jest zainteresowana wysyłam zdjęcia. kontakt to zuza.rudzia@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak to możliwe, że szedł trzy tygodnie? Ja w zeszłym tygodniu dostałam swój po 9 dniach od konsultacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam wczoraj 3 doustnie i 4 do pochwy o 16. Dostałam dreszczy i silnej wodnistej biegunki. Ból brzucha trochę bardziej jak przy miesiączce. Po 4 godzinach zaczęłam krwawić, coś tam wypadło małego, krwawienie wcale nie było duże. Ból tez do zniesienia. Ok 20:30 włożyłam kolejne 4 do pochwy i znów dreszcze i silna biegunka. No i krwawienie jak przy obfitej miesiączce. Weszłam potem do wanny do ciepłej wody bo było mi bardzo zimno. Włożyłam palce do pochwy żeby wygrzebać te tabletki, bo krwawienie się zwiększyło i w razie jazdy do szpitala żeby nie wykryli. ok 23:30 wyciągnęłam twardy kawałek tkanki takiej 3 cm długości na 1 cm szerokości. Na pewno to nie skrzep bo twarde i z takim jakby rdzeniem w środku. Krwawienie mam średnie, normalna miesiączka, czuje się dobrze, delikatny ból brzucha jest. Konsultowałam się z lekarzem podczas całej akcji, powiedział że to chyba to i powinno być dobrze. We wtorek ide na usg i się okaże. Byłam w 5 tyg. Bałam się strasznie ale nie było tak źle, bardziej zmęczyła mnie biegunka. Wszystko wyglądało jak bolesna obfita miesiączka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak to możliwe, że szedł trzy tygodnie? Ja w zeszłym tygodniu dostałam swój po 9 dniach od konsultacji.


trwało to tak długo bo jeden gdzieś zatrzymano i musiałam czekać na drugi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. mam waszą sytuację już za sobą. zostało mi 12 szt arthrotecu jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany kupnem niech napisze mania888@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ją szczeze polecam panią nowa26@intetia.pl bardzo uczciwa osoba,wszystko si zgadzało, wysyłka była już następnego dnia.

----------


## KobietawSieci

i co wysłała ci artrothek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ją szczeze polecam panią nowa26@intetia.pl bardzo uczciwa osoba,wszystko si zgadzało, wysyłka była już następnego dnia.


potwierdzam uczciwość tej Pani, przesyłka szybka za pobraniem i sprawdziłam wszystko na poczcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ją szczeze polecam panią nowa26@intetia.pl bardzo uczciwa osoba,wszystko si zgadzało, wysyłka była już następnego dnia.


pod takim mailem napewno tabletek nie dostaniecie co już powinno być interia. ciekawe że tyle dziewczyn ją poleca jak większość po dostaniu przesyłki już na forum praktycznie nie zagląda. coś chyba ten art to hurtowo nabywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i co wysłała ci artrothek?


Arthrotec zwykły w blistrach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontakt olcia82-82@o2.pl
> Sprzedam 15szt arthrotec 200zl, zamowilam ale po 2probie 3 okazala sie zbyteczna


nie polecam ta pani sama sobie ocenia czy ktoś naprawdę potrzebuje tych tabletek. napisałam pierwszy raz a ona twierdzi że już pisałam do niej, po czym mówi mi ze jak ktoś chce kupic to powinien siedzieć non stop na poczcie i czekać na odpowiedz tylko szkoda że może bedę czekać nie wiadomo ile jak ona raz na dobę odpisuje. dziekuję bardzo za taki kontakt do dupy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, 
Jestem juz po wszystkim, nie ryzykowalam i kupiłam zestaw od womenek. Przyszedł w miarę szybko. Byłam w ok 8 tygodniu ciąży. Pierwsze bóle pojawiły się u mnie po ok. 1godzinie a pol godziny pozniej zaczelam krwawic. Ból był do zniesienia, czasem moje koleżanki bardziej zwijają się przy normalnej miesiączce. Ale krwawienie było naprawde mocne. Chwila po wyjściu spod przysznica, jeszcze bez podpaski i juz podłoga we krwi. Przestraszyło mnie to, ale przeczekalam. Widziałam pęcherzyk i skrzepy, jako ostatnia rzecz wydalilam cos większego - moze to lozysko? Nie wiem... Teraz krwawienie tez jest obfite, ale nie az takie zebym brudzila wszystko na czym usiądę. 
Naprawde bilam sie z myślami do ostatniego momentu przez wzięciem tabletek, ale wiem ze to była słuszna decyzja. Podjęłam ja świadomie i nie pochopnie, przemyslalam wszystko. Nie chciałam czuć sie ,,bohaterka" jednej chwili i zrobic z siebie matki Teresy, ze urodziłam fziecko mimo wszystko, a pozniej nie radziłabym sobie z niczym...  Moze napisałam te wiadomosc troche chaotycznie, ale mam nadzieje, ze w miarę zrozumiale. Jesli tylko będziecie miały jakies pytania to piszcie - chetnie odpisze. 
J.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Został mi zestaw  nie chcę na nim zarobić oddam za 250 zł. zapłaciłam 75 euro. jeśli któraś jest zainteresowana wysyłam zdjęcia. kontakt to zuza.rudzia@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, 
> Jestem juz po wszystkim, nie ryzykowalam i kupiłam zestaw od womenek. Przyszedł w miarę szybko. Byłam w ok 8 tygodniu ciąży. Pierwsze bóle pojawiły się u mnie po ok. 1godzinie a pol godziny pozniej zaczelam krwawic. Ból był do zniesienia, czasem moje koleżanki bardziej zwijają się przy normalnej miesiączce. Ale krwawienie było naprawde mocne. Chwila po wyjściu spod przysznica, jeszcze bez podpaski i juz podłoga we krwi. Przestraszyło mnie to, ale przeczekalam. Widziałam pęcherzyk i skrzepy, jako ostatnia rzecz wydalilam cos większego - moze to lozysko? Nie wiem... Teraz krwawienie tez jest obfite, ale nie az takie zebym brudzila wszystko na czym usiądę. 
> Naprawde bilam sie z myślami do ostatniego momentu przez wzięciem tabletek, ale wiem ze to była słuszna decyzja. Podjęłam ja świadomie i nie pochopnie, przemyslalam wszystko. Nie chciałam czuć sie ,,bohaterka" jednej chwili i zrobic z siebie matki Teresy, ze urodziłam fziecko mimo wszystko, a pozniej nie radziłabym sobie z niczym...  Moze napisałam te wiadomosc troche chaotycznie, ale mam nadzieje, ze w miarę zrozumiale. Jesli tylko będziecie miały jakies pytania to piszcie - chetnie odpisze. 
> J.


P.s. Zostały mi 4 tabletki, jesli któraś chce chetnie odsprzedam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pod takim mailem napewno tabletek nie dostaniecie co już powinno być interia. ciekawe że tyle dziewczyn ją poleca jak większość po dostaniu przesyłki już na forum praktycznie nie zagląda. coś chyba ten art to hurtowo nabywa


a czemu tak sądzisz ? widocznie jestem uczciwa nie tak jak ty , manipulantko.  A co do tabletek nie twoja sprawa skąd je mam. 
nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Monikamonikaaa

> pod takim mailem napewno tabletek nie dostaniecie co już powinno być interia. ciekawe że tyle dziewczyn ją poleca jak większość po dostaniu przesyłki już na forum praktycznie nie zagląda. coś chyba ten art to hurtowo nabywa




Ludzie. Chyba każdemu moze sie pomylić literka. Osoba inteligentna zorientuje sie ze ma być interia. 
Ja rownież z czystym sumieniem polecam pania Beatę - Nova. Mam Z nia stały kontakt . Wysyłka tez bezproblemowa za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Po wysyłce dostałam numer nadania i mogłam śledzić kiedy paczka bedzie u mnie. Na drugi dzień juz była do odbioru. Osoba lojalna i uczciwa !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pod takim mailem napewno tabletek nie dostaniecie co już powinno być interia. ciekawe że tyle dziewczyn ją poleca jak większość po dostaniu przesyłki już na forum praktycznie nie zagląda. coś chyba ten art to hurtowo nabywa



Mylisz sie pisząc , ze nie wchodzą. Wchodzą i jestem tego przykładem. Po co ? Chociażby po to , aby poradzić , wesprzeć inne kobiety w "trudnej" sytuacji. Sama przez to przechodziłam i wiem jak jest cieżko. Pomogła mi pani nova , o ktorej mowa wyżej. Obawiałam sie początkowo , ze zostanę oszukana - bo sa i tacy ludzie , którzy zerują wręcz na ludzkim smutku. Ale nie zawiodłam sie. I polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz sie pisząc , ze nie wchodzą. Wchodzą i jestem tego przykładem. Po co ? Chociażby po to , aby poradzić , wesprzeć inne kobiety w "trudnej" sytuacji. Sama przez to przechodziłam i wiem jak jest cieżko. Pomogła mi pani nova , o ktorej mowa wyżej. Obawiałam sie początkowo , ze zostanę oszukana - bo sa i tacy ludzie , którzy zerują wręcz na ludzkim smutku. Ale nie zawiodłam sie. I polecam.


pomogła wam ok. a mnie oszukała. poza tym wchodzą tu osoby nie zarejestrowane i skąd pewność że pani Nova nie będę ujawniać reszty danych z przesyłki bo nie o to tu chodzi sama siebie nie poleca.    
Może dziewczyny i wchodzą żeby wesprzeć inne koleżanki ale nie do przesady żeby w podskokach zapieprzać na forum bo przeciez trzeba polecić jakąś Novą. Aborcja to trudna decyzja i mało po której spływa to jak deszcz po rynnie. Sama to przeszłam ale nie dzieki Nova. I na pewno nie leciałam na forum żeby polecić tą czy tamtą. może to kwestia wieku i dojrzałości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomogła wam ok. a mnie oszukała. poza tym wchodzą tu osoby nie zarejestrowane i skąd pewność że pani Nova nie będę ujawniać reszty danych z przesyłki bo nie o to tu chodzi sama siebie nie poleca.    
> Może dziewczyny i wchodzą żeby wesprzeć inne koleżanki ale nie do przesady żeby w podskokach zapieprzać na forum bo przeciez trzeba polecić jakąś Novą. Aborcja to trudna decyzja i mało po której spływa to jak deszcz po rynnie. Sama to przeszłam ale nie dzieki Nova. I na pewno nie leciałam na forum żeby polecić tą czy tamtą. może to kwestia wieku i dojrzałości.


Naprawde wierzycie w te polecenia ?może jedną czy dwie dziewczyny są prawdziwe, resztę pisze sama Nova,bo przecież "reklama dźwignią handlu"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, pisałam juz wyżej jak u mnie wszystko wygladalo. Przeszłam przez to łagodnie, nie mam piekłam, delikatnie krwawie jak przy normalnej miesiączce. Zostały mi 4 tabletki od womenek - 4x misoprostol. Chetnie którejś z was pomoge i sprzedam za symboliczna kwote. Moge zrobic zdjecia, o cokolwiek mnie poprosicie bo załatwilam wszystko sama. Mam kopertę, w której przyszła paczka , opakowanie i listek po zużytych przeze mnie tabletkach. Chetnie odpowiem na wszystkie pytania. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie w cenie aptecznej   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 10 szt odsprzedam crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie, drugie zostawiam sobie, 5tydzien. Mogę podrzucić w obrębie Wrocławia. kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię arthrotec z odbiorem osobistym na terenie województwa Mazowieckiego lub warmińsko mazurskiego damlew3@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj o 18 zastosowałam dopochwowo 5 tabletek Arthrotec (zgodnie z radą lekarza-poprosiłąm swojego o pomoc), po 2 godzinach dostałam dreszczy (temp 37,5) i zaczął bolec mnie brzuch, po kolejnej godzinie zaczęło się delikatne krwawienie. O 22:00 wzięłam kolejne 5 tabletek, po tej dawce nie dostałam już dreszczy, bolał mnie brzuch ale nie tak bardzo jak się tego bałam. Ok. 1:30 wyleciał ze mnie duży skrzep, myślę, że razem z pęcherzykiem (to był 4 tydzień). Dziś krwawienie mniejsze, zanikające. Umówiłam się już na wizytę kontrolną do lekarza, wtedy upewnię się, że wszystko w porządku. Tabletek nie brałam doustnie, dzięki temu uniknęłam biegunki, zresztą jak wspomniałam wcześniej lekarz zalecił tylko dopochwowo.
Tabletki kupiłam od nowa26@interia.pl-szybko i uczciwie(pobranie + sprawdzenie zawartości). Szczerze tą Panią polecam i nie będę się rejestrować bo to żaden argument na brak wiarygodności, nie zamierzam tu więcej zaglądać, szukałam pomocy, dostałam ją i teraz chcę o tym zapomnieć, łatwo nie będzie.
Powodzenia dziewczyny. Oby jak najmniej z Was potrzebowało takich rozwiązań

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt: cyganek800@wp.pl
Sprzedam 16szt Art...cena 200zl, wysylam za pobraniem, waznosc do 2017

----------


## Maja8542

Witam was, 

Kupie Arthrotec w okolicach Wieliczki, Krakowa, i okolic. Najchętniej odbiór osobisty, 8 tydzień więc zależy mi na czasie - maja8542@interia.pl.

----------


## KobietawSieci

lepszy jest zestaw mifepriston+misoprostol
dużo skuteczniejszy i daje mniej dodatkowych "atrakcji" w trakcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lepszy jest zestaw mifepriston+misoprostol
> dużo skuteczniejszy i daje mniej dodatkowych "atrakcji" w trakcie


Zgadzam się. Mifepriston jest bardzo ważny, warto skonsultować się z fundacją womenek, zależy im na pomocy kobietom. Byłam z tym całkiem sama, organizacja okazała mi ogromne wsparcie i zrozumienie, czułam sie zaopiekowana i że nie jest im obojętna moja sytuacja. Czekałam na przesyłkę równo tydzien. Mimo, że jestem juz po zabiegu to ciagle tu zaglądam... Nie da sie o tym zapomnieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam Cytotec 12 tabletek ponad język (3x4 szt). Krwawienia dostałam po ok 4,40 min. Była gorączka ponad 38,skurcze,dreszcze i rozwolnienie. Widziałam kilka skrzepów,ale żadnego aż tak wielkiego krwawienia jak czytałam na forach. W nocy spokój, jedyne krwawienie przy oddawaniu moczu. Rano gorączka minęła,nic nie bolało,krwawienie niewielkie jedynie prZy siusianiu. Czy sie udało?jutro idę do ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wzięłam Cytotec 12 tabletek ponad język (3x4 szt). Krwawienia dostałam po ok 4,40 min. Była gorączka ponad 38,skurcze,dreszcze i rozwolnienie. Widziałam kilka skrzepów,ale żadnego aż tak wielkiego krwawienia jak czytałam na forach. W nocy spokój, jedyne krwawienie przy oddawaniu moczu. Rano gorączka minęła,nic nie bolało,krwawienie niewielkie jedynie prZy siusianiu. Czy sie udało?jutro idę do ginekologa.


Kochana, żadna z nas nie jest w stanie Ci powiedziec czy sie udało. Z tego co piszesz nie miałabym pewności... Zgłoś sie do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie wiem,dlatego jutro idę do ginekologa. Nie wiem czemu mogło sie nie udać. Tabletki oryginalne,wszystko robiłam jak trzeba. Podobno tylko 2% sie nie udaje. I co teraz dalej?ponownie to zrobić tymi samymi tabletkami?a moze dopochwowe teraz?tylko jak to sie robi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie wiem,dlatego jutro idę do ginekologa. Nie wiem czemu mogło sie nie udać. Tabletki oryginalne,wszystko robiłam jak trzeba. Podobno tylko 2% sie nie udaje. I co teraz dalej?ponownie to zrobić tymi samymi tabletkami?a moze dopochwowe teraz?tylko jak to sie robi?


Cytotec, to to samo co Arthrotec, substancja czynna to misoprostol, więc skuteczność takiego zabiegu to jakieś 70-80 %

98% skuteczność ma tylko zestaw z mifepristone, dostępny wyłącznie na womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj o 18 zastosowałam dopochwowo 5 tabletek Arthrotec (zgodnie z radą lekarza-poprosiłąm swojego o pomoc), po 2 godzinach dostałam dreszczy (temp 37,5) i zaczął bolec mnie brzuch, po kolejnej godzinie zaczęło się delikatne krwawienie. O 22:00 wzięłam kolejne 5 tabletek, po tej dawce nie dostałam już dreszczy, bolał mnie brzuch ale nie tak bardzo jak się tego bałam. Ok. 1:30 wyleciał ze mnie duży skrzep, myślę, że razem z pęcherzykiem (to był 4 tydzień). Dziś krwawienie mniejsze, zanikające. Umówiłam się już na wizytę kontrolną do lekarza, wtedy upewnię się, że wszystko w porządku. Tabletek nie brałam doustnie, dzięki temu uniknęłam biegunki, zresztą jak wspomniałam wcześniej lekarz zalecił tylko dopochwowo.
> Tabletki kupiłam od nowa26@interia.pl-szybko i uczciwie(pobranie + sprawdzenie zawartości). Szczerze tą Panią polecam i nie będę się rejestrować bo to żaden argument na brak wiarygodności, nie zamierzam tu więcej zaglądać, szukałam pomocy, dostałam ją i teraz chcę o tym zapomnieć, łatwo nie będzie.
> Powodzenia dziewczyny. Oby jak najmniej z Was potrzebowało takich rozwiązań


A dlaczego dopochwowo? I czemu taka duża dawka?2 razy po 5 tabletek?ja brałam 3x4 tabletki doustnie tez wczoraj. Krwawienie nie zbyt duże,skrzepów kilka było,ale nie wim czy to po wszystkim. Dziś juz krwawię tylko przy sikaniu i nic mnie nie boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec, to to samo co Arthrotec, substancja czynna to misoprostol, więc skuteczność takiego zabiegu to jakieś 70-80 %
> 
> 98% skuteczność ma tylko zestaw z mifepristone, dostępny wyłącznie na womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org


Wiec czy powinnam go znów powtórzyć?(po wizycie u ginekologa,ze jestem jednak wciąż w ciąży)byc moze dopochwowo bedzie bardziej skuteczny?ale jak wtedy dawkować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam opakowanie i moge odsprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

opakowanie art z apteki ,waznosc 2017,   730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 10 szt art za 130 zl w tym przesylka ze sprawdzeniem crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki w cenie aptecznej + przesylka       agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy mogę z kimś kto to przeszedł skontaktować się telefonicznie lub przez e-mail ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy mogę z kimś kto to przeszedł skontaktować się telefonicznie lub przez e-mail ?


Pisz śmiało, j.felicka@o2.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiec czy powinnam go znów powtórzyć?(po wizycie u ginekologa,ze jestem jednak wciąż w ciąży)byc moze dopochwowo bedzie bardziej skuteczny?ale jak wtedy dawkować?


Sam misoprostol daje ok 80%. Najlepiej gdybys skontaktowała sie z fundacja, u której kupisz zestaw dający 98% skuteczności. Nie wiem w ogóle, czy bezpieczne jest zażywanie takich silnych leków jeden po drugim w krótkim odstępie czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego dopochwowo? I czemu taka duża dawka?2 razy po 5 tabletek?ja brałam 3x4 tabletki doustnie tez wczoraj. Krwawienie nie zbyt duże,skrzepów kilka było,ale nie wim czy to po wszystkim. Dziś juz krwawię tylko przy sikaniu i nic mnie nie boli.


 tak jak pisałam wcześniej-tak zalecił mi mój lekarz, kiedy byłam potwierdzić ciąże i który to tydzień, to on powiedział mi o art i jak zażyć, jeśli się zdecyduję...musiałam go sobie tylko "załatwić" i tak trafiłam tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie macie wrażenie,ze jak sie pisze na ten e-mail na womenonweb to oni odpisują po bardzo długiem czasie?i te odpowiedzi są zawsze takie bardzo ogóle. Trzeba pytać ze 3 razy o to samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie macie wrażenie,ze jak sie pisze na ten e-mail na womenonweb to oni odpisują po bardzo długiem czasie?i te odpowiedzi są zawsze takie bardzo ogóle. Trzeba pytać ze 3 razy o to samo.


próbujcie na womenhelp.org - odpowiedzi są bardzo szybko

----------


## Ku przestrodze

Napiszę Wam moją historię bo chciałem się pozbyć pewnego artrotecu bo mam z apteki 2 opakowania. Zlitowałem się wysłałem za pobraniem i co...... wróciła przesyłka i do zapłaty mam ja aż 36 zł. Więc jeśli ktoś pilnie potrzebuje na podkarpaciu mogę osobiście odsprzedać, ważność 2017 2 opakowania forte i 8 szt luzem. Cena tylko 100 zł za opakowanie. zdzicho.91@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was miała małe krwawienie i mimo to poroniła. Krwawienie tylko pierwszego dnia i trochę drugiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc. Jestem w 4 tyg i chce wziac art myslicie ze to za wczesnie jeszcze juz raz probowalam i nic tylko lekki bol brzucha i rozowa podpaska a wiem ze jak zaczelam to i skonczyc musze dziewczyny poradzcie cos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć! Mam na sprzedaż dwa opakowania Art, jak byłam w potrzebie to lekarz wypisał mi receptę na 4 opakowania. Najchętniej sprzedam je z możliwością odbioru osobistego w okolicach Poznania, ze względu na to, że jak wysłałam raz za pobraniem to paczka do mnie wróciła a ja zostałam obciążona kosztami transportu. Paczkę również mogę wysłac kurierem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki, jednak chociaż po krótkiej rozmowie przez email lub telefonicznej. Na email wysyłam zdjecie recepty + opakowania dla potwierdzenia oryginalnosci. Mogę również udzielic niezbędnych informacji jak dawkowac, pomogę w tej cieżkiej chwili gdyż sama to przeszłam. monroj@onet.pl 
Pozdrawiam ciepło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc. Jestem w 4 tyg i chce wziac art myslicie ze to za wczesnie jeszcze juz raz probowalam i nic tylko lekki bol brzucha i rozowa podpaska a wiem ze jak zaczelam to i skonczyc musze dziewczyny poradzcie cos


A kiedy próbowałaś i jakim sposobem?3x4 tabletki pod język?i nie miałaś żadnego krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> próbujcie na womenhelp.org - odpowiedzi są bardzo szybko


Zdecydowanie szybciej tez polecam i są to konkretne odpowiedzi,a nie takie szablonowe jak przy womenonweb. Tam czekam na odpowiedz juz 3 dzień i nie jeszcze nie dostałam,a od womenhelp mi odpowiedzieli po 6 godzinach i bardzo rzeczowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupię arthrotec najlepiej Białystok lub okolice (sama po odbiór wpadnę) lub przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia przy kurierze czy zawartość się zgadza. Pilna sprawa, liczę na szybką pomoc  :Smile:  pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupię arthrotec najlepiej Białystok lub okolice (sama po odbiór wpadnę) lub przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia przy kurierze czy zawartość się zgadza. Pilna sprawa, liczę na szybką pomoc pozdrawiam  :Smile:  mail: arthkarolina@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kiedy próbowałaś i jakim sposobem?3x4 tabletki pod język?i nie miałaś żadnego krwawienia?


w noedziele tak 3x4 pod jezyk i nic tylko lekki bol brzucha i troche zarozowiona podpaska i dzis znow takie naprawde leciutkie plamienie juz sama nie wiem co dalej robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięłam wczoraj 3 doustnie i 4 do pochwy o 16. Dostałam dreszczy i silnej wodnistej biegunki. Ból brzucha trochę bardziej jak przy miesiączce. Po 4 godzinach zaczęłam krwawić, coś tam wypadło małego, krwawienie wcale nie było duże. Ból tez do zniesienia. Ok 20:30 włożyłam kolejne 4 do pochwy i znów dreszcze i silna biegunka. No i krwawienie jak przy obfitej miesiączce. Weszłam potem do wanny do ciepłej wody bo było mi bardzo zimno. Włożyłam palce do pochwy żeby wygrzebać te tabletki, bo krwawienie się zwiększyło i w razie jazdy do szpitala żeby nie wykryli. ok 23:30 wyciągnęłam twardy kawałek tkanki takiej 3 cm długości na 1 cm szerokości. Na pewno to nie skrzep bo twarde i z takim jakby rdzeniem w środku. Krwawienie mam średnie, normalna miesiączka, czuje się dobrze, delikatny ból brzucha jest. Konsultowałam się z lekarzem podczas całej akcji, powiedział że to chyba to i powinno być dobrze. We wtorek ide na usg i się okaże. Byłam w 5 tyg. Bałam się strasznie ale nie było tak źle, bardziej zmęczyła mnie biegunka. Wszystko wyglądało jak bolesna obfita miesiączka.



Co za bzdury!w 5 tyg ciąży pęcherzyk ma jakieś 4-5 mm!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w noedziele tak 3x4 pod jezyk i nic tylko lekki bol brzucha i troche zarozowiona podpaska i dzis znow takie naprawde leciutkie plamienie juz sama nie wiem co dalej robic


Kurde,lekkie plamienie to trochę za mało. Takiej "żywej krwi"nie widziałaś ani żadnych skrzepów?a miałaś Artrotec?na rożnych forach piszą,ze niby po 3 dniach możesz powtórzyć. Ale napisz moe na womenhelp i prEdstaw tam swoją sytuacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 10 tabletek, może akurat komuś tyle brakuje 
1 tabletka - 10 zł 
Pisz na nr 570 634 417 oddzwonie 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu (około 20 zł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc. Jestem w 4 tyg i chce wziac art myslicie ze to za wczesnie jeszcze juz raz probowalam i nic tylko lekki bol brzucha i rozowa podpaska a wiem ze jak zaczelam to i skonczyc musze dziewczyny poradzcie cos



opisywałam swoja sytuację biorąc tabletki w 4 tyg. tytuł posta "jestem po"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurde,lekkie plamienie to trochę za mało. Takiej "żywej krwi"nie widziałaś ani żadnych skrzepów?a miałaś Artrotec?na rożnych forach piszą,ze niby po 3 dniach możesz powtórzyć. Ale napisz moe na womenhelp i prEdstaw tam swoją sytuacje.


no wlasnie nie bylo takiej zywej taz arthrotec mialam no nic musze jeszcze raz sprobowac z arthroteckiem miejmy nadzieje ze sie teraz uda mam 20 tab muslisz ze moge wziac 4 dawki ???? on jest obrzydliwy no coz ale gdybym wczesniej pomyslala to by mnie teraz tutaj nie bylo moja wina, normalnie nie moge az go utrzymac w  buzi pod jezykiem te 30 min malo nie zwymiotuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie nie bylo takiej zywej taz arthrotec mialam no nic musze jeszcze raz sprobowac z arthroteckiem miejmy nadzieje ze sie teraz uda mam 20 tab muslisz ze moge wziac 4 dawki ???? on jest obrzydliwy no coz ale gdybym wczesniej pomyslala to by mnie teraz tutaj nie bylo moja wina, normalnie nie moge az go utrzymac w  buzi pod jezykiem te 30 min malo nie zwymiotuje


czy moze dopochwowo byloby lepiej??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie tzw 20tab - 200zł, lub 12 - 120zł, płatne przy odbiorze z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem. madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy strona podana poniżej , jest rzetelna, czy ktoś brał pomoc od Nich i czy nie zostaliście oszukani ?;/ 
womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie nie bylo takiej zywej taz arthrotec mialam no nic musze jeszcze raz sprobowac z arthroteckiem miejmy nadzieje ze sie teraz uda mam 20 tab muslisz ze moge wziac 4 dawki ???? on jest obrzydliwy no coz ale gdybym wczesniej pomyslala to by mnie teraz tutaj nie bylo moja wina, normalnie nie moge az go utrzymac w  buzi pod jezykiem te 30 min malo nie zwymiotuje



Ja brałam Cytotec 3x4. Zadziałał. Smaku nie miał żadnego,no moze jak taka kreda do tablicy. Żadnych odruchów wymiotnych. Ja to przeszłam naprawdę bardzo łagodnie. Po ok4,40 min.krwawienie,ale małe naprawdę. Gorączka 38 stopnie prez ok 6 godz, skurcze normalnie,mało bolesne, jak przy miesiączce,nawet tabletek prZeciwbolowych nie brałam. krew leciał tylko przy siusianiu, Kilka tylko skrzepów,nie widziałam tam żadnego pęcherzyka (byl 5 tydzień). W nocy zupełnie żadnego krwawienia. A potem prze następne dni tylko małe krwawienie jak przy 3 dniu okresu,jedynie przy siusianiu. Za dnia wystarczała mi wkładka. Dziś byłam u ginekologa i nie ma juz pęcherzyka. W skali od  1do 10 oceniam ból na 2,naprawdę. Nie czytaj tych strasznych opisów dziewczyn. Co prawda każda ma inny organizm,ale jak widać można naprawdę bardzo łagodnie to przejść. Powodzenia. Dawki bym nie zwiększała,3x4 to chyba optymalna opcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie nie bylo takiej zywej taz arthrotec mialam no nic musze jeszcze raz sprobowac z arthroteckiem miejmy nadzieje ze sie teraz uda mam 20 tab muslisz ze moge wziac 4 dawki ???? on jest obrzydliwy no coz ale gdybym wczesniej pomyslala to by mnie teraz tutaj nie bylo moja wina, normalnie nie moge az go utrzymac w  buzi pod jezykiem te 30 min malo nie zwymiotuje



Najpierw idź do ginekologa i zobacz czy jest pęcherzyk,a potem dopiero zrób jeszcze raz ten zabieg 3x4 pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy strona podana poniżej , jest rzetelna, czy ktoś brał pomoc od Nich i czy nie zostaliście oszukani ?;/ 
> womenhelp.org


wejdź na maszwybor.net, przeczytaj historie setek kobiet,które skorzystały z ich pomocy i się przekonaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak ja tak mialam,

QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;106852]Czy któraś z Was miała małe krwawienie i mimo to poroniła. Krwawienie tylko pierwszego dnia i trochę drugiego.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc. Jestem w 4 tyg i chce wziac art myslicie ze to za wczesnie jeszcze juz raz probowalam i nic tylko lekki bol brzucha i rozowa podpaska a wiem ze jak zaczelam to i skonczyc musze dziewczyny poradzcie cos


Mi za1 razem sie nie udalo, bylo to 3dni po planoeanym term. Miesiaczki, 2raz skuteczny tydzien pozniej,podobno najskuteczniej jest od 5tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy strona podana poniżej , jest rzetelna, czy ktoś brał pomoc od Nich i czy nie zostaliście oszukani ?;/ 
> womenhelp.org


Nie wiem jak można myslec że międzynarodowa organizacja non-profit może kogoś oszukać....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy strona podana poniżej , jest rzetelna, czy ktoś brał pomoc od Nich i czy nie zostaliście oszukani ?;/ 
> womenhelp.org


Mi ta fundacja pomogła bardzo. Kilka stron wczesniej opisywalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skad bierzecie recepty na leki? czy jak pojde do ginekologa wypisze mi recepte na tabletke wczesnoporonna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skad bierzecie recepty na leki? czy jak pojde do ginekologa wypisze mi recepte na tabletke wczesnoporonna?


w Polsce aborcja na życzenie jest nielegalna, a co za tym idzie, nie ma tabletek wczesnoporonnych, i nie można na nie dostać recepty. Zestawy poronne są wysyłane przez organizacje pomocowe, womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak usunac ciaze z gwaltu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak usunac ciaze z gwaltu ?


Byłaś na policji ? Aborcja w przypadku ciąży z gwałtu jest legalna - tylko nie wiem, jak to wygląda, w przypadku kiedy się tego od razu nie zgłosi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie bylam, nie chce policji, nie chce tego grzebac,to jest straszne ... nie chce. po prostu nie chce. chce usunac tylko

----------


## KobietawSieci

niestety trzeba isc to zgłosic, najpierw na policje ale dowodów niestety już nie zbiorą, ciężki temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie bylam, nie chce policji, nie chce tego grzebac,to jest straszne ... nie chce. po prostu nie chce. chce usunac tylko


no to pozostają Ci takie możliwości , jak innym dziewczynom na tym forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale jak? do lekarza rodzinnego po leki na stawy ? art przeciez jest na recepte ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale jak? do lekarza rodzinnego po leki na stawy ? art przeciez jest na recepte ?


womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie mam na darowizne ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poza tym tam sie czeka bardzodlugo, a ja potrzebuje na juz! chce jak najszybciej miec za soba ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poza tym tam sie czeka bardzodlugo, a ja potrzebuje na juz! chce jak najszybciej miec za soba ;(


znalezienie lekarza, który wypisze Ci receptę, i sam Arthrotec, bedzie Cię kosztowało ok.200 zł, być może za pierwszym razem się nie uda i będziesz musiała powtarzać? a zestaw załatwi sprawę, przekalkuluj sobie to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 10 szt art odsprzedam mozliwosc kupienia pojedynczych sztuk 1 szt 12 zl plus przesylka  ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci (20 zl)  chyba ze ktos jest zainteresowany caloscia to przesylke pokrywam ja ( crazylook@op.pl)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jaki lekarz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lekarz który za wizytę sobie policzy za to że ci receptę wypisze. i sam lek w aptece. będzie 200zł a nawet więcej zależy na jakiego lekarza trafisz. Można powiedzieć że masz ciezsza sytuację niż pozostałe bo to jednak był gwałt. jeśli jesteś zainteresowana posiadam zestaw z womenek i ogłaszałam się już wyżej że odsprzedam. mogę Ci go odstąpić za 200zł plus jakies 20 przesyłka. sama zapłaciłam za niego 75 euro. jeśli jesteś zainteresowana napisz zuza.rudzia@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie art w przestepnej cenie z mozliwosca sprawdzenia przesylki pilne. martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły z paragonem, całe opakowanie tzw 20tab - 200zł, lub 12 - 120zł, płatne przy odbiorze z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem, na życzenie moge wysłać zdjęcie. madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec forte 20 szt. cena 230 złoty, plus przesyłka. możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki. odbiór osobisty na terenie śląska
jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## juha25

sprzedam arthrotec, więcej info pod juha25@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chciała bym zakupić tabletki arthrotec jeżeli ktoś je posiada proszę o pilny kontakt. Mój e-mail ianka1254@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## werowero89

witam mam do" odania"za dobra cene 12szt art zwykly jak ktos chetny to na meila prosze pisac werowero89@wp.pl.  wysylam zdjecia z data jak by ktos chcial o bal sie ze oszukam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, 
> Jestem juz po wszystkim, nie ryzykowalam i kupiłam zestaw od womenek. Przyszedł w miarę szybko. Byłam w ok 8 tygodniu ciąży. Pierwsze bóle pojawiły się u mnie po ok. 1godzinie a pol godziny pozniej zaczelam krwawic. Ból był do zniesienia, czasem moje koleżanki bardziej zwijają się przy normalnej miesiączce. Ale krwawienie było naprawde mocne. Chwila po wyjściu spod przysznica, jeszcze bez podpaski i juz podłoga we krwi. Przestraszyło mnie to, ale przeczekalam. Widziałam pęcherzyk i skrzepy, jako ostatnia rzecz wydalilam cos większego - moze to lozysko? Nie wiem... Teraz krwawienie tez jest obfite, ale nie az takie zebym brudzila wszystko na czym usiądę. 
> Naprawde bilam sie z myślami do ostatniego momentu przez wzięciem tabletek, ale wiem ze to była słuszna decyzja. Podjęłam ja świadomie i nie pochopnie, przemyslalam wszystko. Nie chciałam czuć sie ,,bohaterka" jednej chwili i zrobic z siebie matki Teresy, ze urodziłam fziecko mimo wszystko, a pozniej nie radziłabym sobie z niczym...  Moze napisałam te wiadomosc troche chaotycznie, ale mam nadzieje, ze w miarę zrozumiale. Jesli tylko będziecie miały jakies pytania to piszcie - chetnie odpisze. 
> J.


      sluchaj a ile bralas sztul ta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sluchaj a ile bralas sztul ta


Wzielam 1 mifepriston a po 24h 4 x misoprostol. Wszystko wg instrukcji .

----------


## mart.marta

witam mam art. 12-150 z wyslka pisac meilowo mart.marta@wp.pl. zdjecia wysylam rowniez

----------


## Banaszek

Mam do sprzedania tabletki z wow i art. jeżeli ktoś jest potrzebujący to zapraszam na kontakt mailowy 
abanaszek@spoko.pl tam wyślę link do aukcji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania tabletki z wow i art. jeżeli ktoś jest potrzebujący to zapraszam na kontakt mailowy 
> abanaszek@spoko.pl tam wyślę link do aukcji!


Oglasza sie ze pomaga, a tak naprawde żąda za zestaw 500 zl, gdzie u womenek zamowie za 300 i nie muszę się martwić, ze wlożą mi do koperty witaminki. Bardzo nieladny sposob zarabiania na ludzkim nieszczęściu ! Dziewczyny , bądzcie ostrozne !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam opakowanie art..... zakupione w aptece nigdy nie otwierane730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw za 250zł z womenek. wszystko mam za sobą z artrotekiem. kontakt na zuza.rudzia@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## zdziś

Mam dwie nie ruszane paczki artrotecu forte. Sprzedam w rozsądnej cenie 130 zł paczka ale po przedpłacie na konto jakieś drobnej sumy bo już raz mnie ktoś wyrolował i musiałem zapłacić za paczkę bo nei odebrał. Jak się ktoś odezwie podam resztę szczegółów. Ważność 2017.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec forte 20 szt. za 230 złoty. opakowanie oryginalne, nie ruszane!!z polskiej apteki. przesyłka za pobraniem, wedle życzenia możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki. odbiór osobisty śląsk.  pozdrawiam
justyna

juha25@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd wy bierzecie te ceny arthroteku? W aptece forte 20 szt. Kosztuje zaledwie 57 pln. To jak ktoś by tu chciał 120  tylko ,to ma 100% przycinki.Lichwiarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 10 szt art crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masakra ludzie! Opanujcie się z tymi cenami! Zerujecie tylko na ludzkim nieszczęściu. Co to ma byc do ch.. 250 zł za art, ktory w aptekach ok 50 zł?! I to w większości kobiety... Żenujące

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec forte 20 szt. za 230 złoty. opakowanie oryginalne, nie ruszane!!z polskiej apteki. przesyłka za pobraniem, wedle życzenia możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki. odbiór osobisty śląsk.  pozdrawiam
> justyna
> 
> juha25@onet.pl


Arthrotek forte to tu w niczym nie pomoże. więc po co to ogłoszenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni temu zakupiłam tabletki Arthrotec i nie jestem pewna jak powinnam je zażyć żeby było dobrze :/  Wiem że należy je trzymać pod językiem do rozpuszczenia ale nwm czy brać wszystkie 4 razem czy osobno? Po jakim czasie kolejna dawka? I przez jaki czas powinnam krwawić czy przez pare godzin czy będzie się ciągnęło jak normalny okres? Pytam bo czytałam wiele różnych odpowiedzi i były różne dlatego chciałabym dowiedzieć się tego od kogoś kto już brał te tabletki a nie od kogoś kto wie tyle co ja z opowieści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kilka dni temu zakupiłam tabletki Arthrotec i nie jestem pewna jak powinnam je zażyć żeby było dobrze :/  Wiem że należy je trzymać pod językiem do rozpuszczenia ale nwm czy brać wszystkie 4 razem czy osobno? Po jakim czasie kolejna dawka? I przez jaki czas powinnam krwawić czy przez pare godzin czy będzie się ciągnęło jak normalny okres? Pytam bo czytałam wiele różnych odpowiedzi i były różne dlatego chciałabym dowiedzieć się tego od kogoś kto już brał te tabletki a nie od kogoś kto wie tyle co ja z opowieści.


tabletki bierze się w trzech dawkach po 4 tabletki jednorazowo pod język wypluć rdzeń to konieczny warunek. przerwa między dawkami to 3 godziny. trzeba je trzymać pół godziny pod językiem aż do całkowitego rozpuszczenia.  co do krwawienia to u każdej kobiety jest różnie powinno wystąpić jż po zażyciu drugiej dawki a bywa różnie. intensywność krwawienia także bywa rózna. kilka dni od zabiegu i tak radzę się zgłosić do ginekologa gdyż przewaznie po artro macica sama się nie oczyści co może prowadzić do zakażenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeśli zacznę krwawić po 2 dawce mam brać dalej? nie chcę przedawkować :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli zacznę krwawić po 2 dawce mam brać dalej? nie chcę przedawkować :/


Dawka 3x4 tabletki to dawkowanie zalecane przez światową organizację zdrowia (WHO) i nie grozi przedawkowaniem. Nawet jak zaczniesz krwawic, kolejne dawki są po to aby uregulowac krwawienie. Może być też tak, że nic się nie zadzieje, i wtedy możesz wziąć kolejne dwie dawki, czyli razem 20 szt za jednym podejściem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotek forte to tu w niczym nie pomoże. więc po co to ogłoszenie


A dlaczego nie pomoże ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego nie pomoże ?


bo skład i struktura tabletki się troche rózni od zwykłego arthrotecu.  w zwykłym arthrotecu diklofenak czyli rdzeń a substańcja która chamuje skurcze macici jest łatwo oddzielić od reszty a w przypadku forte nie jest to możliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo skład i struktura tabletki się troche rózni od zwykłego arthrotecu.  w zwykłym arthrotecu diklofenak czyli rdzeń a substańcja która chamuje skurcze macici jest łatwo oddzielić od reszty a w przypadku forte nie jest to możliwe


To się wypluwa rdzeń i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecanie doustnie czy dopochwowo ? Jak maja wyglądać dawki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecanie doustnie czy dopochwowo ? Jak maja wyglądać dawki ?


W tym wątku co chwile podawane jest dawkowanie. Chociażby kilka postów wyżej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale wszystko sa inne dlatego pytam o najkorzystniejszy sposób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz zrobić to bezpiecznie i prawidłowo, a najważniejsze SKUTECZNIE? Napisz na iwonamatti@gmail.com posiadam zestawy z Holandii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To się wypluwa rdzeń i tyle


 wogóle to się czyta ulotki w zwykłym art dawka misoprostolu jest inna niz w forte. jak chcesz opchnąć komuś art forte to najpierw przelicz wartość jaka musi być w mg misoprostolu aby ktoś wiedział jak to zażyć bo 20 tabletek na jeden zabieg to troche mało. jakbyś wiedział/wiedziała coś na ten temat i czytała/czytał forum od góry do dołu to by się co nieco wiedziało. zresztą wątpię czy ktoś próbował z forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy otoczkę rdzenia ta co się rozpuszcza należy polykac  czy trzymać w jamie ustnej ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy otoczkę rdzenia ta co się rozpuszcza należy polykac  czy trzymać w jamie ustnej ?


rdzeń to taka mała tabletka w środku trzeba ją wypluć a jałą resztę po 30 minutach i po rozpuszczeniu normalnie połknać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wogóle to się czyta ulotki w zwykłym art dawka misoprostolu jest inna niz w forte. jak chcesz opchnąć komuś art forte to najpierw przelicz wartość jaka musi być w mg misoprostolu aby ktoś wiedział jak to zażyć bo 20 tabletek na jeden zabieg to troche mało. jakbyś wiedział/wiedziała coś na ten temat i czytała/czytał forum od góry do dołu to by się co nieco wiedziało. zresztą wątpię czy ktoś próbował z forte


a ktoś próbował z forte? tam wogóle jest rdzeń ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za bzdury ! Arthrotec i Arthrotec Forte maja tyle samo misoprostolu - 0.2 mg. Leki te roznia sie  tylko zawartoscia diclofenaku, ktory dla was nie ma znaczenia, bo rdzen z dikolofenakiem i tak sje wypluwa. Obie dawki maja rdzen.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy waga ciała może mieć wpływ własnie na to że 'zabieg' nie zadziała za pierwszym razem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy waga ciała może mieć wpływ własnie na to że 'zabieg' nie zadziała za pierwszym razem ?


Nie. Sam misoprostol ma około 70-80% skuteczności, niezależnie czy jesteś chuda czy gruba, duża czy mała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli większy wplyw na wynik moze miec zaawansowanie ciąży?
 4 i pól tygodnia myślicie ze za wcześnie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zarodek w 4-5 tygodniu ma ok 5mm czyli jest szansa ze poronie nie zauwazajac tego ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli większy wplyw na wynik moze miec zaawansowanie ciąży?
>  4 i pól tygodnia myślicie ze za wcześnie ?


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak za wcześnie. Jest ciąża =można robić aborcję. Po prostu sam misoprostol ma mniejsza skutecznośc. Chcesz zrobić to raz, a dobrze ? Zamów zestaw poronnny z womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Póki co spróbuje art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy tak wczesna ciaza(4-5tydzien) moze wplynac na to ze nie będziemy aż tak odczuwać tego zabiegu ? W sensie lżej to przejdziemy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktoś do odsprzedania zestaw women?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ma ktoś do odsprzedania zestaw women?


Ja mam 4 tabletki misoprostolu, zostały mi z zamówionego zestawu. Moze uda Ci sie zdobyć od kogos 1 mifepriston to chetnie pomoge i odsprzedam za niewielka kwote. Ja juz po wszystkim... Z przyjemnością sie tego  pozbede.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Mam takie pytanie. Czy jesli dokladnie wiem kiedy nastąpiło poczecie to lyknie przez pierwsze 3 tygodnie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych może doprowadzić do poronienia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.Mam takie pytanie. Czy jesli dokladnie wiem kiedy nastąpiło poczecie to lyknie przez pierwsze 3 tygodnie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych może doprowadzić do poronienia ?


Nie . Gdyby tak było, wszystkie żarłybyśmy antykoncepcję, zamiast walczyć z Arthrotekiem, czy zamawiać zestawy od Womenek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam 4 tabletki misoprostolu, zostały mi z zamówionego zestawu. Moze uda Ci sie zdobyć od kogos 1 mifepriston to chetnie pomoge i odsprzedam za niewielka kwote. Ja juz po wszystkim... Z przyjemnością sie tego  pozbede.


od kogo niby ma zdobyć ten mifepriston ? to nie cukierki, które można kupić na stacji benzynowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od kogo niby ma zdobyć ten mifepriston ? to nie cukierki, które można kupić na stacji benzynowej.


Dlatego pytam o caly zestaw bo przeglądając  forum wiem ze zdarzaly sie dziewczyny które chciały odspzedac komplet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec i Arthrotec forte różnią sie głównie ilością tabletek i ceną.Zwykły. Art. To 12 tabletek i kosztuje ok .30 zł. A forte to 20 tan. I kosztuje 58zł.Recepte wystawi lekarz medycyny rodzinnej ,wystarczy poprosić ze to np. Dla ojca na staw barkowy .Tyle w temacie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawet nie wiecie jak się boje.. Jestem na tyle w komfortowej (albo i nie) sytuacji ze dopiero to 4 tydzien 
i w razie niepowodzenia bede miala jeszcze troche czasu aby próbować dalej. Najpierw spróbuje z Arthrotecem jesli nie da rady to zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 10 szt art crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nowa26@intetia. pl wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne trzy odbiorze kurierowi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego pytam o caly zestaw bo przeglądając  forum wiem ze zdarzaly sie dziewczyny które chciały odspzedac komplet


ja posiadam więcej info jak Pani napisze został mi bo spanikowałam i zażyłam wcześniej arthrotek zuza.rudzia@poczta.onet.pl ogłaszałam się na wcześniejszych stronach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec i Arthrotec forte różnią sie głównie ilością tabletek i ceną.Zwykły. Art. To 12 tabletek i kosztuje ok .30 zł. A forte to 20 tan. I kosztuje 58zł.Recepte wystawi lekarz medycyny rodzinnej ,wystarczy poprosić ze to np. Dla ojca na staw barkowy .Tyle w temacie. Pozdrawiam


nie każdy lekarz chce wypisać co innego jak się zapłaci za wizytę prywatną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja posiadam więcej info jak Pani napisze został mi bo spanikowałam i zażyłam wcześniej arthrotek zuza.rudzia@poczta.onet.pl ogłaszałam się na wcześniejszych stronach


To ile zuza.rudzia@poczta.onet.pl masz tych zestawów z women skoro już sprzedałaś a na dodatek wysyłasz tabletki luzem a może żeczywiście to co sprzedajesz to jest apap co ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie pilnie najlepiej 20 tabletek w rozsądnej cenie. za 200zl nie pisać 
dom-kaczmarczyk@o2.pl
Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pójdę prywatnie i załatwie, mam możliwość u lekarza interisty pod Wroclawiem, dowiozę lub wyslę pocztą.  Mogę max dwa opakowania załatwić. 

kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja posiadam zestaw jeśli ktoś chce. zamówiłam ale wcześniej poszłam do gina okazoło się ze to ciąża z pustym jajem płodowym. mogę odsprzedać jak ktoś chętny to niech napisze swojego emaila pod postem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja posiadam zestaw jeśli ktoś chce. zamówiłam ale wcześniej poszłam do gina okazoło się ze to ciąża z pustym jajem płodowym. mogę odsprzedać jak ktoś chętny to niech napisze swojego emaila pod postem


aanowak54@gmail.com czekam na odzew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie odkupię receptę na art-forte...

goo@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od kogo niby ma zdobyć ten mifepriston ? to nie cukierki, które można kupić na stacji benzynowej.


Wsadz sobie gdzieś odpowiedzi które niczego nie wnosza. W necie pełno handlarzy, wiec nic chyba w tym dziwnego ze napisałam o tym ze brakuje mifepristone i moze sobie ktos kupic. Wiem jaki to okropny i ciężki czas dla kobiety, bo juz to przeszłam... Chciałam pomoc, bo tabletki niepotrzebnie marnują sie w szafce. Won z forum wredne panienki!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec zwykły badz zestaw proszę o szybką odpowiedz na emaila to pilne patipatrycja.92@wp.pl z góry dziekuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art  wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze 
nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem w 5 tygodniu ciąży odkupię pilnie arthrotec lub cały zestaw jeśli ktoś ma.Proszę o pilną odpowiedź to mój kontakt ewka.gamus@o2.pl. Proszę o pomoc dziewczyny które mają to za sobą a tabletki im zostały...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Wzięłam wczoraj arthrotec tak jak jest zalecane 3x4 tabletki pod język.
Pierwsza dawka o godzinie 18 (nie rozkruszałam tabletek dlatego bardzo piekło mnie w buzi), po 2 godzinach dostałam krwawienia (jak przy okresie), a bóle do zniesienia. Kilka minut przed drugą dawką zaczęły lecieć ze mnie naprawdę duże skrzepy. Krwawienie utrzymywało się jeszcze przez drugą i trzecią dawke (porównałabym to do TROCHĘ mocniejszego okresu). Noc przespałam bez żadnych problemów tylko ciągłe krwawienie. I zaczynam się obawiać bo krwawię do tej pory (chwilami mocniej skrzepy, chwilami słabiej), brzuch również pobolewa. 
Jak myslicie mogło się udać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam że jestem (lub byłam) w ok 4 i pół tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A możesz powiedzieć gdzie kupiłaś te tabletki, to dla mnie bardzo wazne bo boję się oszustów w internecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

721 199 856 - był to numer z ogłoszeń24 dlatego miałam spore wątpliwości, jednak okazało się że wszystko z tabletkami ok. oryginalnie zapakowane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuję Ci za odpowiedź a możesz powiedzieć ile zapłaciłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

180 zł z przesyłką - 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ile zuza.rudzia@poczta.onet.pl masz tych zestawów z women skoro już sprzedałaś a na dodatek wysyłasz tabletki luzem a może żeczywiście to co sprzedajesz to jest apap co ?


kupiłam zestaw tabletki wysłane luzem, to jakis oszustwo, skasowała kase i udaje idotkę dziecko rozwaliło opakowanie i dlatego wysłała luzem. Z tabletek zdarte numery i nie wadomo ci to jest!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nie kupuje u złodzieja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupiłam zestaw tabletki wysłane luzem, to jakis oszustwo, skasowała kase i udaje idotkę dziecko rozwaliło opakowanie i dlatego wysłała luzem. Z tabletek zdarte numery i nie wadomo ci to jest!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> nie kupuje u złodzieja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ile razy tu się pisze, że po pierwsze : nie kupujcie zestawow od handlarzy, bo na 99% ich nie maja, a po drugie, jesli juz kupujecie, to tylko i wylacznie po sprawdzeniu zawartosci.

Oryginalne zestawy tylko na womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org. Lepiej poczekac te 7-10 dni i miec spokojna glowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec, mam 2opak w aptece zamówione. Jutro bd miala receptę. Wrocław tylko odbiór bo paczek niektorzy nie odbierają. kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam całe opakowanie,ostatnie, 20 sztuk. 230 złoty. płatne przy odbiorze, możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki. możliwy odbiór osobisty śląsk. też usuwałam i na pewno 12 sztuk to troszkę mało, jeśli to sam arthrotec. i pod język. największa kpina. nawet na szpitalu, po poronieniu, podają na oczyszczenie, wewnątrz do pochwy. poczytajcie dokładniej w internecie. pozdrawiam.
justyna
juha25@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

śluzówka pochwowa czy śluzówka ustna to dalej ta sama śluzówka
polecam raport WHO na temat metod aborcji (mówi on że do 7 tygodnia można misoprostol łykać i tez będzie skuteczny)

nie pieprz tutaj głupot bo nie ma znaczenia któredy się dawkuje
to co najwazniejsze w aborcji samym misoprostolem, że jego skuteczność jest około 70%
jednym kobietom udaje sie dwoma dawkami a inne musza kilka razy po 20 tabletek i dopiero poleci
nie ma reguły, to nie zestaw M&M, że prawie szablonowo organizm się zachowuje

to prawda, minimum 12 tabletek, inaczej nie ma co zaczynac
ciocia dobra rada, schowaj te rady i jak chcesz handlowac to handluj ale rad to ty już nie udzielaj bo bzdury gadać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Potrzebuje art najlepiej całe opakowanie z możliwością odbioru osobistego na terenie małopolski. Proszę o kontakt Maja8542@interia.pl 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec,wysyłam poczta polska24h,tabletki  wysyłam zapakowany w orginalnych blistrach z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze,więćej informacji na
nowa26@interia.pl pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
We wtorek (15.09) wziełam pierwszy raz arthrotec. Pierwsza dawka 4 tabletki dopochwowo, po 3 godzinach gdy przyszlo brac kolejna dawke zauwazylam ze tabletki prawie wgl sie nie rozpuściły, wiec wzielam jeszcze 2 tabletki dopochwowo i 2 pod jezyk trzymałam ponad 30 min i połknelam (rdzen wyciagnelam), 3 dawka - 2 tabletki pod jezyk (lacznie 10, bo tyle dostałam, od kobiety z ogloszenia24, co mi nie pasowalo, bo wszedzie pisza ze potrzeba conajmniej 12, powiedziala ze skoro to [ok. 3 tydzien] to wystarczy, wiec wzielam) nic sie nie dzialo, oprocz dreszczy, biegunki i kilku lekkich bolach brzucha. Przez 4 dni mialam tylko lekkie brazowe plamienie + (tak mi sie wydaje) resztek tabletek. Czytalam ze krawienie moze wystapic nawet dopiero po 6 dniach, wiec czekalam, ale dalej nic sie nie dzialo. Po 4 dniach (w sobote 19.09) wzielam drugi raz, tym razem 12 tabletek na recepte z apteki. 3x4 tabletki miedzy policzek a dziaslo. Tak jak za 1 razem, nic oprocz biegunki, dreszy i lekkich boli brzucha. Dzisiaj jak poszlam sie wysikac na papierze mialam tylko lekko rozowy kolor (przynajmniej tak mi sie wydawalo, ze byl). Co mam robic? Czekac? Brac 3 raz? Boje sie ze sie nie uda. Czy ktos tak mial? Pomozcie!  
Jak bralam 1 raz byl to ok. 2 tydzien jak podejrzewam, a od ostatniego dnia miesiaczki wyliczylam, ze 3. Czy w 2-3 tyg. podziala, czy tak jak przeczytalam, ze przed 6 tygodniem nie działa?

----------


## KobietawSieci

dac sobie spokoj z misoprostolem i kupić prawdziwy zestaw na womenhelp.org

szkoda czasu i pieniędzy na dalszą zabawę z artrotekiem... 

więcej info pod nr 725 892 134
lub maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie pilnie 20 tabletek w przystępnej cenie pisać
dom-kaczmarczyk@o2.pl

----------


## mart.marta

sprzedam mart.marta@wp.pl    zainteresowanych prosze o pisanie na meila wysylam zdjecia plu. platne przy odbiorze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny właśnie wzielam 4 pod język wciągnęłam rdzeń tabletki sie ropuscily ale nie tracą na objętości pod językiem mam to połknąć pi upływie 30min?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozbolal mnie dół brzucha po 30 minutach dostalam drgawek. Boje sie... Nie Robilam wczesniej usg to jakiś 5 tyg proszę niech ktos odpisze boje sie jestem sama...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozbolal mnie dół brzucha po 30 minutach dostalam drgawek. Boje sie... Nie Robilam wczesniej usg to jakiś 5 tyg proszę niech ktos odpisze boje sie jestem sama...



tak, po 30 minutach połykasz. Dreszcze to normalny objaw po misoprostolu - powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam i 17 tak jak wyżej napisałam teraz wszystko ustało drgawki bóle brzucha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz czekam na krwawienie oby nastąpiło i oby wszystko sie powiodło. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz czekam na krwawienie oby nastąpiło i oby wszystko sie powiodło. ..


to nie czekaj biernie, porób jakieś ćwiczenia, posprzątaj, potańcz - ruch pomaga - przy samym Arthrotecu masz niestety mniejsze szanse

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 17 godzina pierwszej dawki bardzo rozbolal mnie język ledwo popijam wodę to normalne???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od 17 godzina pierwszej dawki bardzo rozbolal mnie język ledwo popijam wodę to normalne???


tak, to od arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 20 tabletek 4 już wzielam może cześć aplikować dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 20 tabletek 4 już wzielam może cześć aplikować dopochwowo?


ja bym nie mieszała dróg podania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czym mogę zbić gorączka mam 38.1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem strasznie słaba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czym mogę zbić gorączka mam 38.1


gorączka to też normalny efekt uboczny po misoprostolu. Jesli Ci przeszkadza, możesz wziąć apap lub ibuprom. Coś poza tym się dzieje ? bierzesz drugą dawkę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wymiotowalam już czy mimo to brac kolejne dawki ?? Strasznie sie boje dostalam krwawienia po wymiotach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie małe ale ból mocniejszy zaraz po wymiotach może to od napinania brzucha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie małe ale ból mocniejszy zaraz po wymiotach może to od napinania brzucha


wymioty, biegunka, gorączka, dreszcze, krwawienie - to wszsytko po tabletkach - czego się obawiasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie było bardzo małe jedna plama. Na samą myśl o kolejnej dawce mnie cofa okropny smak... Obawiam sie ze sie jednak nie uda...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie było bardzo małe jedna plama. Na samą myśl o kolejnej dawce mnie cofa okropny smak... Obawiam sie ze sie jednak nie uda...


jak nie weźmiesz kolejnych dawek , to się pewnie nie uda. Możesz się przerzucić na dawkowanie dopochwowe, lub wkładać tabletki zamiast pod język, to między dziąsło a policzek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za poświęcony czas... Teraz wloze miedzy dziąsła a policzek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy Ty tez przechodzilas przez to ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy Ty tez przechodzilas przez to ?


ja usuwałam ciąże zestawem od Womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotek zwykły 20tab za 200zł, 12tab za 120zł, płatne przy odbiorze z wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem przesyłki, na życznie moge dołączyć paragon kupna. madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ból się zaostrzył był tez skrzep

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piecze mnie cały odbyt mam biegunkę 2 dawka w buzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piecze mnie cały odbyt mam biegunkę 2 dawka w buzi


bierzesz je co cztery godziny ? powinnaś co trzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co tez mnie i te wszystkie kobiety spotkało za okrutny los i brak innego wyjścia jestem zalamana chcialabymzeby już było po...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie moglam sie przemoc tak mnie bralo na wymioty kiedy nastała 3 godzina wymiotowalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wracają dreszcze i drgawki krew leci mało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

krwawienie to dobry znak, ale zawsze po aborcji samym miso trzeba zrobić USG, lub badanie krwi , żeby się upewnić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapisze sie jutro musze pożyczyć pieniazki na prywatne bo w szpitalu jeszcze bede chcieli mi podtrzymać ciążę jak okaże sie ze nie poronilan prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapisze sie jutro musze pożyczyć pieniazki na prywatne bo w szpitalu jeszcze bede chcieli mi podtrzymać ciążę jak okaże sie ze nie poronilan prawda?


tak, ale na siłę nikt Cię nie położy, więc możesz iść na SOR, a po badaniu wypisać się do domu, gdyby się okazało, że ciąza jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 24 kolejna dawka. .. Myślisz ze mimo ze wszedzie pisze ze należy przyjąć 3 dawki po 4 dodać jeszcze 4 i wziąć ich 20 sztuk ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To było by 24 i 3 w nocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kolejne dawki zaleca się, w sytuacji, kiedy nic się nie dzieje. Jak to u Ciebie wygląda ? Oczywiście możesz je wziąć, będziesz miała pewność że zrobiłas wszystko co można było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gorączka 38.5 bóle znosne czasami ostrzejsze  2 sjrzepy ze mnie polecialy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie podobne przy okresie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam art ,cale opakowanie 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie podobne przy okresie


wygląda to całkiem dobrze, przy wczesnej ciąży też nie ma co oczekiwać rzeźni. Kolejne dawki możesz wziąć jeśli chcesz, i daj znać co po badaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kolejna 4 dawka mam pod językiem czuje sie dobrze nie wymiotowalam tym razem brzuch lekko boli krwawienie mam male ale małe. Mam nadzieje ze to polepszenie sampooczucia nie oznacza ze sir nie udało. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy 4 dawce nie odczuwam prawie nic na początku dreszcze przeszły pod kołdra w cieple lekka biegunka skurcze ze 4 krwawienie nadal ale małe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skurcze sie jednak rozkrecily krwawie nadal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam skurcze ale one są ciągle musze siadac żeby zaczęły słabnąc jak leżę boli mnie bez przerwy i nadal krwawie. Jak leżę nie dużo jak idę do WC to wylatuje wiecej krwi czy z tych opisów można wywnioskować ze sie udało kiedy przestanie mnie boleć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam skurcze ale one są ciągle musze siadac żeby zaczęły słabnąc jak leżę boli mnie bez przerwy i nadal krwawie. Jak leżę nie dużo jak idę do WC to wylatuje wiecej krwi czy z tych opisów można wywnioskować ze sie udało kiedy przestanie mnie boleć ?


Bolec może jeszcze jakiśczas bo macica się oczyscza. Nie odkladaj badania. Nawet przy dużym krwawieniu okazuje się czasem, że ciąża się utrzymała. Trzymam kciuki, żeby było inaczej .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki  :Wink: napewno dam znać a Czy jak zazyje ibuprom na te skurcze to może on osłabić również działanie art czy tylko osłabi bóle ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki napewno dam znać a Czy jak zazyje ibuprom na te skurcze to może on osłabić również działanie art czy tylko osłabi bóle ?


Ibuprom, apap spokojnie możesz brać. Nie wolno aspiryny i nospy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny gdzie moge kupic tabletki? nie chce zostać oszukana możesz polecić kogos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny gdzie moge kupic tabletki? nie chce zostać oszukana możesz polecić kogos?


Ja polecam womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie sie Obudzilam wszystkie objawy minely

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Minely  mi nawet mdłości jeden z objawów ciąży.. Jak zrobię usg okaże sie czy arthrotec zadzialal, martwię sie o to...  W niektórych miejscach pisze ze trzeba poczekać 10 dni od dnia zabiegu czekać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja arthrotec kupilam w aptece powiedzialam ze to dla babci na stawy tak jak radzili we wczenziejszych wpisach wydałam 45zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Minely  mi nawet mdłości jeden z objawów ciąży.. Jak zrobię usg okaże sie czy arthrotec zadzialal, martwię sie o to...  W niektórych miejscach pisze ze trzeba poczekać 10 dni od dnia zabiegu czekać?


10 dni po aborcji to się idzie po zestawie od Womenek. Przy arthrotecu trzeba iść sprawdzić jak najszybciej bo nigdy nie wiadomo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok pójdę jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawatości   nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zażyłam trzy dawki po cztery tabletki arthrotecu i było krwawienie, skrzepy i skurcze dość silne. jest juz kilkanaście godzin od ostatniej dawki a zdarzają się pojedyncze bóle brzucha, czasami pojedyncze skurcze. 
czy mam się zgłosić do lekarza bo nie wiem czy doszło do całkowitego poronienia, a wolałabym być pewna.
proszę o odpowiedź i z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec forte 20 sztuk za 220 złoty. płatne przy odbiorze. możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki. możliwy odbiór osobisty, katowice. udzielam również porad mailowo. jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak musisz zrobić badania bo nigdy nie wiadomo czy poronienie było całkowite... Ja tez jestem po i mysle ze uda mi sie zapisać na czwartek na badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dziewczyny wytlumaczcie proszę jak zamówić tabletki z wow o co chodzi z ta darowizna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Dziewczyny wytlumaczcie proszę jak zamówić tabletki z wow o co chodzi z ta darowizna


wchodzisz na stronę womenhelp.org , wypełniasz konsultację, przelewasz darowiznę, czekasz na paczkę  :Smile:  Masz więcej pytań - napisz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem 4 dni po zażyciu arthrotecu i nadal mam bole krwawienie obfite/skrzepy.  To znaczy ze macica się oczyszxza ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem 4 dni po zażyciu arthrotecu i nadal mam bole krwawienie obfite/skrzepy.  To znaczy ze macica się oczyszxza ?


to są objawy oczyszczania. Potwierdziłaś powodzenie aborcji badaniami ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest troche skomplikowane śledzenie tej przesylki i kiedy wchodze w ten przelew wszystko pisze po angielsku i waluta jest inna możesz objaśnić krok po kroku jak dobrze zrobić z góry dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest troche skomplikowane śledzenie tej przesylki i kiedy wchodze w ten przelew wszystko pisze po angielsku i waluta jest inna możesz objaśnić krok po kroku jak dobrze zrobić z góry dziękuję


przesyłki chyba jeszcze nie śledzisz, jeszcze jej nie zamówiłaś  :Smile:   w czym konkretnie masz problem? z przelewem ? na maszwybor.net są wzory przelewów w poszczególnych bankach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to są objawy oczyszczania. Potwierdziłaś powodzenie aborcji badaniami ?


Czekam na wyniki bety.

----------


## Warta

Witam czy nie ma ktoś odsprzedać arthrotecu  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, lepiej art dopochwowo czy doustnie?

----------


## Warta

Jakimi badaniami potwierdzić usunięcie ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakimi badaniami potwierdzić usunięcie ciąży?


Badanie USG, lub z krwi betaHCG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jeśli aborcja się nie powiedzie? Najbardziej boje się tego, że dziecko urodzi się chore, z wadami ;/ Słyszałyście o takim przypadku ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jeśli aborcja się nie powiedzie? Najbardziej boje się tego, że dziecko urodzi się chore, Słyszałyście o takim przypadku ?


To zalezy tylko od Ciebie, czy do tego dopuscisz. Lepiej chyba zamowic  pewny zestaw od womenek, niz probowac dwa-trzy razy z arthroteciem, odpuścić i jeszcze się martwić czy urodzi się chore.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Wrocław kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## zdziś

Odsprzedam tanio. Zostało mi 2 opakowania forte nie ruszane, ważne do 2017. Odbiór osobisty 100 zł opakowanie. ZA pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 150. Reszta kontaktów na meila, opowiem także naszą historię z artro. zdzicho.91@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam tanio. Zostało mi 2 opakowania forte nie ruszane, ważne do 2017. Odbiór osobisty 100 zł opakowanie. ZA pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 150. Reszta kontaktów na meila, opowiem także naszą historię z artro. zdzicho.91@wp.pl



aktualne to masz? bo nikt nie odpisuje z tego maila, pozdrawiam
Gosia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 2 opakowania, odbiór we Wrocławiu. 

600 746 572

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam CYTOTEC wysylka z milano zapisal mi lekarz 501602784

----------


## czarna5717@gmail.com

Jestem dwa miesiące po zabiegu samym Arthro. Wszystko jest w porządku, okres normalny nie jakos szczegolnie obfity, nic nie boli, fizycznie nic sie nie dzieje niepokojacego. Dobrze, ze bylam w tym udanym procencie aborcji Misoprostolem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieje ze bede to samo mogla napisać w poniedziałek jak zrobię badania... (Cholerne kolejki)  tez jestem po samym arthrotecu dwa dni po bobolewa mnie czasem brzuch i nadal krwawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile mogą potrwać skurcze,  ból po arthrotecu kilka dni czy dłużej? Zaczynam sie martwić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania JEDEN zestaw Women On Web. 
Dostałam dwa więc jeden mi niepotrzebny. 
Cena to 400zł, możliwość wysyłki kurierem, i zdjęć paczki przed wysłaniem. 
Zależy mi tylko na zwrocie kosztów zestawu, jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, pisz- kajusia-s1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. do zainteresowanych posiadam 20 sztuk artroteku jest mi już zbędny cena 150zł plus przesyłka kontakt na k-solec@wp.pl  Pozdrawiam Karina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem. Dziś o 4 nad ranem wzięłam drugą ostatnią dawkę misoprostolu (mam oryginalny
środek , 1 tab.  Mifepristone + 8 tab. Misoprostolu).  Do tej pory (17. ) praktycznie nic sie nie wydarzyło. 
(Oprócz delikatnego plamienie kilka godzin temu )nie boli mnie brzuch, dobrze się czuje. Czy to oznacza ze zabiegsie nie powiódł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam problem. Dziś o 4 nad ranem wzięłam drugą ostatnią dawkę misoprostolu (mam oryginalny
> środek , 1 tab.  Mifepristone + 8 tab. Misoprostolu).  Do tej pory (17. ) praktycznie nic sie nie wydarzyło. 
> (Oprócz delikatnego plamienie kilka godzin temu )nie boli mnie brzuch, dobrze się czuje. Czy to oznacza ze zabiegsie nie powiódł?


skąd masz ten zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze strony tabletki poronne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze strony tabletki poronne



to niestety nie był oryginalny i dlatego nie zadziałał  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dałam się oszukać?! Jestem załamana.400 zł jak psu w du... i nadal jestem w ciazy. A skad wiesz ze nue oryginalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dałam się oszukać?! Jestem załamana.400 zł jak psu w du... i nadal jestem w ciazy. A skad wiesz ze nue oryginalne?


Dlatego , że w Polsce nie można kupić oryginalnego Mifepristone od handlarzy. Oryginalne zestawy wysyłają tylko organizacje pomocowe womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org. Bardzo często w tym wątku się pisze, żebyście nie kupowały "zestawów" z ogłoszeń, bo nigdy nie kupicie prawdziwego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej zglos ta strone na policje jako nielelny handel lekami, tobie nic nie grozi, i moze kase odzyskasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw. orginalny kontakt artroada@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dziwię się że koleżanka dała się oszukać, tam co wpis jest jakieś polecanie że wszystko się udało każdy zarejestrowany i niestety łatwo się nabrać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dziwię się że koleżanka dała się oszukać, tam co wpis jest jakieś polecanie że wszystko się udało każdy zarejestrowany i niestety łatwo się nabrać


bo oni sami sobie piszą komentarze, a spróbuj napisać negatywny, to zaraz moderator usuwa. Wystarczy jednak przejrzeć ten wątek, żeby się przekonać, że od żadnych polskich handlarzy zestawu nie kupicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.  Od sprzedam arthrotec, oryginalnie zapakowany. Prosto z apteki. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na ter. Lubuskiego. Odpowiem również na pytania, jestem po kuracji tym środkiem.  537960116

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam orginalny cytotec 200 mg zakupiony w milano lek jest orginalny z numerem seri i data waznosci 350 zl 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem po pierwszych tabletkach, ale 12szt nie pomogło ;/ podniosło mi tylko temp, i potem nic, ani skurczów, ani krwawienia. Chciała bym kupić więcej - minimum 12szt z odbiorem jak ostatnio w Wieliczce, Krakowie, i okolicach do 100km. Proszę o oferty na maila: maja8542@interia.pl,  Pozdrawiam was!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam opakowanie art ,cale nie otwierane z apteki 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te tabletki można powiedzieć że są skuteczne. Używałam ich 4razy za pierwszym razem byłam w ok. 8tyg i nie było to miłe uczucie,po pierwszej dawce(3tabletki pod jezyk)nic się nie działo bodajże po 3godz kolejna dawka ta sama po kilku min. po zażyciu tej 2dawki krwawienie,dreszcze,omdlenia,okropny ból w podbrzuszu. I kolejna dawka to już w ogóle odruchy wymiotne coraz gorzej się czułam chciałam jechać do szpitala ale wiedziałam że nie mogę. Po 4 dawce płód wyleciał ze mnie ale dalej czułam się okropnie i to ciągnęło się jakieś 2tyg od poronienia ze krwawienie aż trafiłam do szpitala bo ból był nieznośny (od razu iść nie można bo w krwi może wykazać ze coś bralas)w szpitalu nie byłam czyszczone bo się oczyścić poprzez te tabletki . Kolejne to samo ale mniejszy ból tez wylądowałam na pogotowiu i wtedy miałam skrobanke bo się nie oczyscilam dokładnie. A 2kolejne razy to lekkie bóle w podbrzuszu i trochę krwi nic poza tym ponieważ była to wczesna ciąża ok2tyd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotek kontakt 511449509

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga  oszustka  oglasza  sie na  oglaszamy 24pl ewa  numer 573396328

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec  200 mg zakupiony  w milano mam  staly  dostep  do leku uwazajcie  na  oszustow lek  musi  byc  zapakowany  hermetycznie z tylu blistra jest  numer seri data waznosci listek jest jasno popielaty jezeli ktos chce aktualne zdiecia moge wyslac na  e mai  w listku  jest 10 tabletek wysylam oczywiscie se sprawdzeniem zawartosci przedstawiciel  na  wlochy  Pfizer koszt 350 zl moj  numer 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juha25@onet.pl    sprzedam arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Ja zamawiałam pod 573-380-488 i dostałam dobre. Obiecałam że go polecę i to robię. Trochę drożej ale przynajmniej pewne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tego pana z 573380488 też potwierdzam. Dobry zestaw dostałam,odbierałam osobiście. 
Bardzo ciężko się dodzwonić ale mi wytłumaczył dlaczego. Konkurencja oszustów daje ogłoszenia na portalach towarzyskich i podobno non stop dzwoni mu telefon dlatego trzeba wysłać smsa a on oddzwoni.
Dobre zestawy ma ale po 400sta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości,również możliwy odbiór osobisty więcej informacji          nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tego pana z 573380488 też potwierdzam. Dobry zestaw dostałam,odbierałam osobiście. 
> Bardzo ciężko się dodzwonić ale mi wytłumaczył dlaczego. Konkurencja oszustów daje ogłoszenia na portalach towarzyskich i podobno non stop dzwoni mu telefon dlatego trzeba wysłać smsa a on oddzwoni.
> Dobre zestawy ma ale po 400sta


O matko, dawno się nikt po numerze nie reklamował. Odradzam kolejnego oszusta. Oryginalne zestawy tylko od Womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec forte,   jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jeśli do poronienia nie dojdzie i irodzisz chore dziecko. Trzeba było zabezpieczyć się przed nie chciana ciąża. Z dwójką sobie poradzilas to i 3 poradzisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli ktos potrzebuje, posiadam oryginalny zestaw z women on web.Mi dzieki Bogu nie jest potrzebny.wiecej info poprzez maila ;przesylka umozliwiajaca sprawdzenie zawartosci.
Prosze o kontakt na maila olapink@poczta.onet.pl tam wszystko wyjasnie.Moge przeslac zdjecia. Chetnie jak najszybciej pozbede sie tych lekow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po arthrotec 3 razy 4 tabletki doustnie minęło 10 dni bardzo bolal mnie brzuch wiec zglosilam sie na izbę i czekam właśnie na zabieg lyzeczkowania wiec udało sie ale jestem przerazona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 10 szt tabletek Arthrotec
Jedli ktoś tyle potrzebuje to proponuje cenę 100 zł, odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oswiecimia lub przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (+20 zł) Pisz na 731058416 oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po lyzeczkowaniu zabieg trwał 7 minut nic nie pamiętam bo zasnelam nic mnie nie boli arthrotec zadzialal tak jak wczesniej opisywalam to po każdej dawce zostało mi 8 tabletek

----------


## KobietawSieci

myślę, ze na tym forum komentarze tego typu są zbędę.
Z zabezpieczeniem czy nie, kazda z nas ma prawo do prowadzenia życia tak jak uważa za stosowne.
Masz lepsze rady niż ta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie??? Może i głupie ale hmmm... Tabletki należy trzymać pod językiem!!! A co się stanie jak je polkne ? Są niesmaczne aż brało mnie na wymioty więc polknelam i popilam prawie się rozpuściły !!! Czy to ma jakiś wpływ? Czy coś będzie nie tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musisz trzymać pod językiem 35 minut minimum możesz wpuszczać parę kropel wody żeby tabletki sie rozpuscily i resztę polykasz tylko przed ułożeniem ich pod językiem musisz je rozciac i wyjąc male środki czyli rdzenie tabletek bo są szkodliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie??? Może i głupie ale hmmm... Tabletki należy trzymać pod językiem!!! A co się stanie jak je polkne ? Są niesmaczne aż brało mnie na wymioty więc polknelam i popilam prawie się rozpuściły !!! Czy to ma jakiś wpływ? Czy coś będzie nie tak?


wyjęłaś rdzenie ? który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ? kolejne dawki włóż sobie między dziąsło a policzek, nie będziesz tak czuła smaku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiam na piątek Arthrotec dwa opakowania. Odbiór Wrocław kajamarkow@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wyjęłaś rdzenie ? który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ? kolejne dawki włóż sobie między dziąsło a policzek, nie będziesz tak czuła smaku


Nie wyplulam tylko polknelam były trochę rozpuszczone ! Niewiem o co chodzi z tym rdzeniem? Od ostatniej miesiączki minelo 5-6 tygodni. Druga dawkę wzięła między dziąsłowa a policzek! Ile To trzeba trzymać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wyjęłaś rdzenie ? który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ? kolejne dawki włóż sobie między dziąsło a policzek, nie będziesz tak czuła smaku


Nie wyplulam tylko polknelam były trochę rozpuszczone ! Niewiem o co chodzi z tym rdzeniem? Od ostatniej miesiączki minelo 5-6 tygodni. Druga dawkę wzięła między dziąsłowa a policzek! Ile To trzeba trzymać ? Niewidzialam nic o rdzeniu !!! Co sie może stać jak w całości wzielam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyplulam rdzenie!!! Ale po rozpuszczeniu tabletek!!! Czy coś może się stać ??? Niewidzialam że musze je przeciąć i wyciągnąć jakiś rdzeń !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyplulam rdzenie!!! Ale po rozpuszczeniu tabletek!!! Czy coś może się stać ??? Niewidzialam że musze je przeciąć i wyciągnąć jakiś rdzeń !!!!


Rdzenie należy wypluwac, bo to silny środek przeciwbólowy. Tabletki trzymaj 30 minut. Wg raportów WHO misoprostol działa do  7 tc również po połknięciu, więc nic się takiego nie stało, tylko usuwaj te rdzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rdzenie należy wypluwac, bo to silny środek przeciwbólowy. Tabletki trzymaj 30 minut. Wg raportów WHO misoprostol działa do  7 tc również po połknięciu, więc nic się takiego nie stało, tylko usuwaj te rdzenie.


Dziękuje następną dawkę i ostatnia tak zrobię usune rdzeń i potrzymam 30minut teraz udało mi się tylko 12minut i rdzeń wyplulam! To już tecia dawka ma nadzieję że zadziala!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rdzenie należy wypluwac, bo to silny środek przeciwbólowy. Tabletki trzymaj 30 minut. Wg raportów WHO misoprostol działa do  7 tc również po połknięciu, więc nic się takiego nie stało, tylko usuwaj te rdzenie.


Dziękuje następną dawkę i ostatnia tak zrobię usune rdzeń i potrzymam 30minut teraz udało mi się tylko 12minut i rdzeń wyplulam! To już tecia dawka ma nadzieję że zadziala!!! Brzuch boli !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezeli ktos potrzebuje, posiadam oryginalny zestaw z women on web.Mi dzieki Bogu nie jest potrzebny.wiecej info poprzez maila ;przesylka umozliwiajaca sprawdzenie zawartosci.
> Prosze o kontakt na maila olapink@poczta.onet.pl tam wszystko wyjasnie.Moge przeslac zdjecia. Chetnie jak najszybciej pozbede sie tych lekow.


Nieaktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy można wziasc jakieś srodki przeciwbólowe? Albo ciepła kompiel?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy można wziasc jakieś srodki przeciwbólowe? Albo ciepła kompiel?


Możesz brać np Ibum lub apap, nie wolno aspiryny i nospy. I lepiej ciepły prysznic niż kąpiel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ketanol ? Może byc czy za mocny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ketanol ? Może byc czy za mocny?


Może być, ale pamiętaj, że nalykalas się też diclofenacu w rdzeniach, a to też silny środek przeciwbólowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czytajcie wcześniejsze wpisy! ! Kilka dziewczyn dokładnie opisało wszystko krok po kroku a nawet to co sie z nimi działo w trakcie jak i po braniu art jak i zestawów z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzecią dawkę zwymiotowalam !!!! Brzuch boliii jakbym okres miała dostać!! Czy to oto chodzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bole są skurcze też ale niema krwawienia!!! Jest parcie na WC spedzam dużo czasu? Czy krwawienia nastąpią czy nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bole są skurcze też ale niema krwawienia!!! Jest parcie na WC spedzam dużo czasu? Czy krwawienia nastąpią czy nie?


Nie wiemy czy nastąpią. Arthrotec nie zawsze działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Weź minimum 3 razy po cztery tabletki co 3 godziny jeżeli krwawienie nie nastąpi konttnuuj kolejne dawki ja bym tak zrobiła choć mi wystarczyły 3 po4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. prosze Was o porade, zamierzam wziąć artrotec w wiadomym celu. Jak uwazacie czy trzeba kuracje poprzedzic spozyciem Metroksetatu lub ru 486  24h przed ? czy wystarczy sama kuracja artrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. prosze Was o porade, zamierzam wziąć artrotec w wiadomym celu. Jak uwazacie czy trzeba kuracje poprzedzic spozyciem Metroksetatu lub ru 486  24h przed ? czy wystarczy sama kuracja artrotec ?


Arthrotec to szanse ok 70-80%, zestaw z RU to ponad 98%, więc sama sobie odpowiedz, co lepsze. Przestrzegam tylko przed kupowaniem zestawów od handlarzy z Polski. Nie maja RU, choćby zarzekali się na własne życie. Oryginalne zestawy tylko od Womenek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko jak naradzie jest ok krwawienie nastąpiło po 3ciej dawceb narazie krwawienia z tego co wyczytalam to normalne że wszystko się oczyszcza!!! Dziękuje za pomoc!!! Życzę innym powodzenia !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko jak naradzie jest ok krwawienie nastąpiło po 3ciej dawceb narazie krwawienia z tego co wyczytalam to normalne że wszystko się oczyszcza!!! Dziękuje za pomoc!!! Życzę innym powodzenia !!!


Krwawienie po misoprostolu nie zawsze oznacza sukces. Nie odkładaj badań, potwierdzających poronienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie po misoprostolu nie zawsze oznacza sukces. Nie odkładaj badań, potwierdzających poronienie.


Jakie to badania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie po misoprostolu nie zawsze oznacza sukces. Nie odkładaj badań, potwierdzających poronienie.


Jakie to badania i gdzie można je zrobić czy kupić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie to badania i gdzie można je zrobić czy kupić ?


USG dopochwowe u ginekologa lub dwa razy betaHCG w laboratorium. Spadająca wartość oznacza sukces.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 za 120, 20 za 200, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne u kuriera na życzenie moge wysłac także paragon kupna, madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, jestem w trakcie kuracji Art.Z pierwszą dawką mialam potęzne dreszcze ale to po godzinie przeszło, czuję teraz senność, spokój ,bez zadnych sensacji, ogólnie jest ok, no i krwawienie przyszło :Wink:  Zobaczymy jak dalej ale jestem dobrej mysli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, znalazłam ofertę w internecie na tabletke RU i 12 tabletek misoprostolu, czy to dobry zestaw? 6-7 tydzień


zadzwoń 537960116 to Ci powiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dzwoń. Oszust chce Ci coś wcisnąć, ale na pewno nie zestaw. W oryginalnym zestawie nie 
potrzeba 12 tabletek misoprostolu, wystarczy 4-6.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Co myślicie o tym zestawie? 
Szczególnie kieruję pytanie do KOBIETAWSIECI.  Produkcja Ukraińska.
Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 127b7bffe4a94.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> USG dopochwowe u ginekologa lub dwa razy betaHCG w laboratorium. Spadająca wartość oznacza sukces.


Dziękuje za pomoc!!!! O rezultatach napewno napisze!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Co myślicie o tym zestawie? 
> Szczególnie kieruję pytanie do KOBIETAWSIECI.  Produkcja Ukraińska.
> Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 127b7bffe4a94.jpg


To żaden zestaw. Zarówno po polsku jak i po ukraińsku jest napisane misoprostolum - zwyczajny misoprostol 200 mg , czyli to samo co w Arthrotecu, tylko bez diclofenacu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dzwoń. Oszust chce Ci coś wcisnąć, ale na pewno nie zestaw. W oryginalnym zestawie nie 
> potrzeba 12 tabletek misoprostolu, wystarczy 4-6.


Nie jestem oszustką.. Chciałam pomóc tylko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem oszustką.. Chciałam pomóc tylko.


 Sama przez to przechodziłam i musiałam załatwiać receptę na lewo bo mnie oszukano. I mam możliwość załatwienia tej recepty nadal...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 200, 12 tab za 120, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, mozliwy także odbiór osobisty, madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie. Zaleca się przyjmowanie Art pod język przez pół godziny. A co jeżeli tabletka rozpuscislasie wcześniej po 10 minutach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny. Właśnie zamówiłam te tabletki strasznie sie boje pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam pytanie. Zaleca się przyjmowanie Art pod język przez pół godziny. A co jeżeli tabletka rozpuscislasie wcześniej po 10 minutach?


starać się trzymać ta papkę jak najdłużej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny. Właśnie zamówiłam te tabletki strasznie sie boje pomóżcie


skąd zamówiłaś tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> starać się trzymać ta papkę jak najdłużej


prawie zwymiotowalam trzymając to w budzi i po kilku minutach polknelam. Mam nadzieję ze się wchlonelo. Myślicie ze kolejne dawki lepiej przyjąć do pochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte, 20 sztuk oryginalnie zapakowane. jeśli któraś nie ma kasy, możemy się jakoś dogadać. ja ich już nie potrzebuję. leżą zbędne. a komuś mogą się sprzydać. możliwy odbiór osobisty śląsk.  jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości więcej informacji udzele  na nowa26@intetia

----------


## KobietawSieci

w czym ci pomóc?

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Witam dziewczyny. Właśnie zamówiłam te tabletki strasznie sie boje pomóżcie


a w czym ci pomóc?

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Cześć dziewczyny. Co myślicie o tym zestawie? 
> Szczególnie kieruję pytanie do KOBIETAWSIECI.  Produkcja Ukraińska.
> Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 127b7bffe4a94.jpg


dokłaadnie jak ci już napisano, to sam misoprostol - odpowiednik cytoteku w polsce
jeśli masz mozliwośc zakupienia to weź ten po 200mg - na jedną dawkę potrzebujesz 800mg (4 tabletki) 
minimum 12 tabletek - max 20 tabletek na jeden cykl

----------


## KobietawSieci

> prawie zwymiotowalam trzymając to w budzi i po kilku minutach polknelam. Mam nadzieję ze się wchlonelo. Myślicie ze kolejne dawki lepiej przyjąć do pochwowo


wchłoneło się
nie zmieniaj aplikacji, nawet jak zwymiotujesz po 15 minutach to powinno być ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

573380488 oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokłaadnie jak ci już napisano, to sam misoprostol - odpowiednik cytoteku w polsce
> jeśli masz mozliwośc zakupienia to weź ten po 200mg - na jedną dawkę potrzebujesz 800mg (4 tabletki) 
> minimum 12 tabletek - max 20 tabletek na jeden cykl


Chyba nie do końca tak. Na stronie womenonwaves czytam, że "Będziesz potrzebowała 12 tabletek Misoprostolu 200mcg." czyli 0,2 mg, a nie 200 mg. 

Arthrtec polski też ma przecież 0,2 mg, a nie 200 !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości,również możliwy odbiór osobisty więcej informacji nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Chyba nie do końca tak. Na stronie womenonwaves czytam, że "Będziesz potrzebowała 12 tabletek Misoprostolu 200mcg." czyli 0,2 mg, a nie 200 mg. 
> 
> Arthrtec polski też ma przecież 0,2 mg, a nie 200 !!


racja, zapomniałam o jednostkach 0,2 mg czyli 200 mcg (mikrogramów)

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Nie wiem czy zdajecie sobie sprawe ale celowe poronienie w naszym kraju jest karalne. Takie posty ktore wszystkie tutaj osoby pisza tez w celu poronienia. Na przyszlosc to sie zabezpieczajcie.


DO wiadomości dla ciebie, celowe wywołanie poronienia nie jest karalne dla kobiety do momentu kiedy płod może samodzielnie żyć poza organizmem kobiety, w medycynie określany jako 22-24 tydzień.
W praktyce znaczy to, że do 22 tygodnia ciaży kobieta samodzielnie na sobie moze wykonać aborcję ze skutkiem pozytywnym dla niej samej i moga jej naskoczyć wszyscy :-)
Na przyszłość kolego lub koleżanko dobrze przeczytaj ustawę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostało mi jedno opakowanie arthrotec forte, 20 sztuk. chętnie sprzedam, bo jestem już po. ale dziewczyny które myślą, że sprzedam za grosze, niech nie piszą. ja też musiałam się nakombinować i nachodzić za tymi tabletkami po lekarzach. skoro chcecie kupić za grosze, idźcie same do lekarza. szczególnie pani nachalna magdalena musz. sama usuwałam, sama dużo za to zapłaciłam. bo oprócz w aptece, musiałam dać łapówkę. bo od handlarzy nie kupiłam, bo zamiast ru, wysyłają tran albo wit. c.   interesuje mnie kwota 200 złoty za całe opakowanie. zapłaciłam w aptece 60 plus dobre whisky dla lekarza. więc dużo na tym nie zarobię. pozdrawiam

juha25@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 12zł i całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 200 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, możliwość odbioru osobiście. madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 12zł i całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 200 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, możliwość odbioru osobiście. madzinek1988@gmail.com


Jedne za 12 zł a drugie za 200 ? Dlaczego tak drogo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie i to bardzo pilne!!! Czy jak trafienia do szpitala to cY wykryja tabletki!!! Bralam w poniedziałek!!! Cały czas krwawienia i mam bolesne skurcze!!! Dzisiaj robilam Bete i było 6165.000

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie i to bardzo pilne!!! Czy jak trafienia do szpitala to cY wykryja tabletki!!! Bralam w poniedziałek!!! Cały czas krwawienia i mam bolesne skurcze!!! Dzisiaj robilam Bete i było 6165.000


Jeśli bralas doustnie , to nic nie wykryja. Jak silne są te bole i krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli bralas doustnie , to nic nie wykryja. Jak silne są te bole i krwawienie?


Bardzo silne!!! Nie mogę już wytrzymać bralam imbuprom i nospe max !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niebawem mam zamiar jechać na szpital więc trochę się obawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niebawem mam zamiar jechać na szpital więc trochę się obawiam


To jedź do szpitala jeśli się niepokoisz. Lekarze niczego nie wykryja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaraz po tym jak zorientowałam się ze jestem w ciazy wzięłam tabletki ( prawdopodobnie podróbki chodź ich smak był taki sam jak późniejszego art) wczoraj wzięłam 12 tabletek Art i znowu nic. Dziś lekarz powiedział mi ze to 3 tygodniowa ciąża i oprócz pecherzyka jeszcze nic nie widać. Czy jest prawdopodobieństwo ze za wcześnie przyjechał tabletki czy na mnie po prostu nie działają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w szpitalu pobrali mi krew na grupę czy wykryja tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaraz po tym jak zorientowałam się ze jestem w ciazy wzięłam tabletki ( prawdopodobnie podróbki chodź ich smak był taki sam jak późniejszego art) wczoraj wzięłam 12 tabletek Art i znowu nic. Dziś lekarz powiedział mi ze to 3 tygodniowa ciąża i oprócz pecherzyka jeszcze nic nie widać. Czy jest prawdopodobieństwo ze za wcześnie przyjechał tabletki czy na mnie po prostu nie działają?


Nie ma czegos takiego jak za wcześnie. Jest zagnieżdżona ciąża = mozna robić aborcje. Byc moze na Ciebie sam misoprostol nie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma czegos takiego jak za wcześnie. Jest zagnieżdżona ciąża = mozna robić aborcje. Byc moze na Ciebie sam misoprostol nie działa.


  Też się tego obawiam. Spróbuje jeszcze raz z Art 20 tabletek. Ja się nie uda to zamowie od WOW. Ja to mam pecha. Tabletka "Po" 15 godzin po stosunku też nie zadziałała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w szpitalu pobrali mi krew na grupę czy wykryja tabletki?


nie wykryją...po pierwsze: nie będą ich szukać,po drugie: brałaś je kilka dni temu, więc nie ma po nich śladu w organizmie, po trzecie: wykonywanie aborcji na sobie nie jest karalne, więc czego się boisz?

Zrobią Ci łyżeczkowanie i puszczą do domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny art działa ją zamówiła art i dostała jakąś jedną 24 przed sie bierze! Wszystko działa jest ciężko ból niesamowity!!! Jak przy porodzie skurcze itd!!! Na sercu też jest baaaardzo ciężko!!! Ale działa jestem już po wszystkim!!! Dziękuje za porady!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny art działa ją zamówiła art i dostała jakąś jedną 24 przed sie bierze! Wszystko działa jest ciężko ból niesamowity!!! Jak przy porodzie skurcze itd!!! Na sercu też jest baaaardzo ciężko!!! Ale działa jestem już po wszystkim!!! Dziękuje za porady!!!!


Arthrotec działa, owszem, ale nie na każda kobietę. A ta pierwsza tabletka, która dostałas, to był jakiś badziew dolozony przez handlarza, i nie miała wpływu na aborcje. Nie było to oryginalne RU486.

----------


## Barbara 46

witam was dziewczyny, mam na sprzedasz tabletki. szybka wysylka i dyskrecjia. za tab zaplacilam 60zl i za recepte 100zl. Lekarze nie za bardzo chca wystawiac na to recepte. sprzedm cale opakowanie za 170zl, zarobie chociaz na glupia czekolade. kontakt 539-791-066

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czes dziewczyny... o 10,30 wzielam pierwsza dawke po czterech godz kolejna i teraz jestem po trzeciej kurcze mam slabe krwawienie nic mnie nie boli jakos mega tak jak na okres zawsze tzn prawie wca,e wypowiedzcie sie czekam  na wsparcie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny na top ogloszeni.pl i na oglaszamy24 jest oszustka oferuje ze za 170 przesylka pobraniowa a wysle opakowania po jakis lekach na kopercie byl jej adres w dodatku lewybk w wawie nie ma takiej ulicy ona podaje tam numer 5
16161858 i do tego ma seksanonse wiec znajdziecie ja nawet w wyszukiwarce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też się tego obawiam. Spróbuje jeszcze raz z Art 20 tabletek. Ja się nie uda to zamowie od WOW. Ja to mam pecha. Tabletka "Po" 15 godzin po stosunku też nie zadziałała


piszesz ze ta "po" nie zadzialala wyobraz sobie ze przed urodzeniem syna bralam tabletki anty okolo roku nigdy przenigdy nie pominelam mielismy gumke wzielam tabletke po a nawet chyba ze trzy i nic jestem mama siedmiolatka.. teraz podobna sytuacja anty nie zadzialaly ale na wiecej pociech nie koge sobie teraz pozwolic nkestety. wczpraj bralam art  krwawie slabo troche boli skrzepy sa ale nie jestem przekonana czy to faktycznie zadzialalo a u mnie akurat znalezienie lekarza graniczylo z cudem jesli bede musiala brac znowu art to nie wiem skad na te z wow nie mam juz kasy na lekarza tez splukalam sie do cna cholera by to wszystko wziela  :Frown:

----------


## Gina87

> witam sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości,również możliwy odbiór osobisty więcej informacji nowa26@interia.pl


Witam jakie miasto i czy ogłoszenie aktualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> piszesz ze ta "po" nie zadzialala wyobraz sobie ze przed urodzeniem syna bralam tabletk.i anty okolo roku nigdy przenigdy nie pominelam mielismy gumke wzielam tabletke po a nawet chyba ze trzy i nic jestem mama siedmiolatka.. teraz podobna sytuacja anty nie zadzialaly ale na wiecej pociech nie koge sobie teraz pozwolic nkestety. wczpraj bralam art  krwawie slabo troche boli skrzepy sa ale nie jestem przekonana czy to faktycznie zadzialalo a u mnie akurat znalezienie lekarza graniczylo z cudem jesli bede musiala brac znowu art to nie wiem skad na te z wow nie mam juz kasy na lekarza tez splukalam sie do cna cholera by to wszystko wziela


Mi z Art udało się dopiero za 3 razem. Najpierw 8 tabletek potem 12 i też tylko lekko krwawilam. Spróbowałam ostatni raz. Udało mi się kupić w aptece. Miałam oryginale opakowanie po Arthrotecu i powiedziałam w aptece ze ma ze babci się skończyły A jest weekend i nie ma jak iść do lekarza po receptę i bardzo cierpi. Udało się kupić za niecałe 45 zl. Wczoraj zaczęłam brać po 4 tabletki. Po 2 między policzek a działało, nie rozpuszczaly się tak szybko jak pod językiem. Twardy rdzeń wyplowalam bo to tylko szczypie bardzo. A i brałam co równe dwie godziny i udało się. Nic mnie nie boli tylko miałam wieczorem biegunkę. A teraz krwawie jak przy okresie. Żadnych boli. Nie jestem dumna z tego co zrobiłam ale nie mogłam inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi z Art udało się dopiero za 3 razem. Najpierw 8 tabletek potem 12 i też tylko lekko krwawilam. Spróbowałam ostatni raz. Udało mi się kupić w aptece. Miałam oryginale opakowanie po Arthrotecu i powiedziałam w aptece ze ma ze babci się skończyły A jest weekend i nie ma jak iść do lekarza po receptę i bardzo cierpi. Udało się kupić za niecałe 45 zl. Wczoraj zaczęłam brać po 4 tabletki. Po 2 między policzek a działało, nie rozpuszczaly się tak szybko jak pod językiem. Twardy rdzeń wyplowalam bo to tylko szczypie bardzo. A i brałam co równe dwie godziny i udało się. Nic mnie nie boli tylko miałam wieczorem biegunkę. A teraz krwawie jak przy okresie. Żadnych boli. Nie jestem dumna z tego co zrobiłam ale nie mogłam inaczej.


I podziałało z wymarzonym skutkiem? Masz już pewność że jest po sprawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I podziałało z wymarzonym skutkiem? Masz już pewność że jest po sprawie?


brzmi jak prowokacja. Z wymarzonym skutkiem? Taka sytuacja w życiu kobiety nigdy nie jest
 wymarzoną, bo dla każdej z nas taka decyzja nie była łatwa ale czasami nie można inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I podziałało z wymarzonym skutkiem? Masz już pewność że jest po sprawie?


no własne  dlaczego piszesz z wymarzonym przykro to powiedziec ale to konieczny jak na ta chwile mysliez ze gdyby pewne czynniki nas nie zmuszaly do takiego podejścia to robilybysmy to? nie oceniaj nikogo bo nie znasz i nie wiesz nic zrozumie tylko ktos kto przezyl to samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 120 zł, 20 tab za 200 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty. madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi z Art udało się dopiero za 3 razem. Najpierw 8 tabletek potem 12 i też tylko lekko krwawilam. Spróbowałam ostatni raz. Udało mi się kupić w aptece. Miałam oryginale opakowanie po Arthrotecu i powiedziałam w aptece ze ma ze babci się skończyły A jest weekend i nie ma jak iść do lekarza po receptę i bardzo cierpi. Udało się kupić za niecałe 45 zl. Wczoraj zaczęłam brać po 4 tabletki. Po 2 między policzek a działało, nie rozpuszczaly się tak szybko jak pod językiem. Twardy rdzeń wyplowalam bo to tylko szczypie bardzo. A i brałam co równe dwie godziny i udało się. Nic mnie nie boli tylko miałam wieczorem biegunkę. A teraz krwawie jak przy okresie. Żadnych boli. Nie jestem dumna z tego co zrobiłam ale nie mogłam inaczej.


mnie boli jak na okres tylko do tej pory ale krew mest jasna jak po skaleczeniu to okropne dlaczego w tym kraju nie mozemy zrobic tego w cywilizowany sposob wszedzie maja cos do powiedzenia na ten temat to mnie po prostu dobija... ja mam blister po art nie wiem czy uda mi sie kupic bo ten odkupilam od osoby trzeciej a u mnie "aptekarze" to nie chca dawac niczego. boje sie ze nie zadzialalo a tylko zaszkodzilo w niewielkim stopniu swiruje juz... chociaz musze powiedziec ze prolaktyna musiala ,i spasc bo mam mniejsze i mniej bolesne piersi ale to tez o niczym moze nie swiadczyc  :Frown:  okropne jesrem tak znerwicowana ze wyslowic porzadnie sie nie potrafie ;(  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ma ktos jeszcze do odsprzedania arthrotek? Bardzo prosze o kontakt i pomoc bo nigdy tego jeszcze nie robilam. Kaska 792533527

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy ma ktos jeszcze do odsprzedania arthrotek? Bardzo prosze o kontakt i pomoc bo nigdy tego jeszcze nie robilam. Kaska 792533527


Tak, ja mam cale opakowanie 504-399-224

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec farte, w opakowaniu jest 20tab + ulotka. Opakowanie orygilalnie zamkniete prosto z apteki. tel 504-399-224

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 120 zł, 20 tab za 200 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne u kuriera, możliwość odbioru osobistego, madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc dziewczyny! dlugo szukalam ogloszenia oczywiscie takiego nie klamliwego o art jestem juz strasznie podejrzliwa bo raz mnie oszukali pozniej zalatwilam art ale nie przyniósł skutku niestety na mnie nie podzialal  :Frown:  zamowilam na wow wynegocjowalam darowizne na nizsza niz jest ttam deklarowana z tego wzgl ze nie stac mnie na wiecej zalatwilam formalnosci czekam na wysylke. dziewczyny najlepiej zamawiajcie od womenek tam jest pewniak. jak tylko bede po wszystkim napisze wam co i jak. trzymajcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam po lyzeczkowanie dali pozostałości do badan hist.pat. czy wykryja tabletki art jeśli bralam doustnie???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam po lyzeczkowanie dali pozostałości do badan hist.pat. czy wykryja tabletki art jeśli bralam doustnie???


nie wykryją

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie ,czy nadal masz możliwość załatwienia tej recepty? jesli tak to byla bym zainteresowana o to moj mail karolinao2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec z instrukcją jak go wziąć. Robert705@vp.pl  pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlugo sie zastanawialam czy tu pisać. Przeczytalam chyba cały wątek, od jednej z dziewczyn ogłaszających się tutaj zamówiłam 12 sztuk art. 

Znalazłam się w naprawdę ciężkiej sytuacji. Ciąża pojawiła się w najmniej odpowiednim momencie. Bardzo długo zastanawiałam się co zrobić, w końcu uznałam, że wyjście jest tylko jedno, zamówiłam tabletki.. jednak leżały prawie 2 tygodnie zapakowane w kopercie.. jakoś nie byłam w stanie ich użyć. Może dlatego, że ja bardzo chciałam mieć dziecko, jednak 2 moje ciąże zakończyły się poronieniem, dopiero trzecią udało mi się donosić i mam przecudowną córeczkę. Marze o jeszcze jednym dziecku, ale po prostu nie teraz. Teraz za dużo nakomplikowało mi się w życiu i nie byłabym w stanie zapewnić odpowiedniej opieki i odpowiednich warunków dla dziecka. Tabletki jednak okazały się zbędne, bo niestety natura sama zadziałała.. przeżyłam dwa poronienia, które były niczym w porównaniu do tego co spotkało mnie teraz. 

Zaczęło się od delikatnej brązowej smugi, później 2 godziny nic... Później nagły ból brzucha, poczułam tylko wilgoć.. pobiegłam do łazienki, a tam zaczęła się lać ze mnie krew razem ze skrzepami. Skrzepy były- jak dla mnie- ogromne. Krwawienie zresztą też. Gdy zobaczyłam skrzepy wielkości prawie, że dłoni i coraz silniejsze krwawienie, resztkami sił wezwałam pogotowie. Później co chwilę traciłam przytomność. W karetce dostałam kroplówkę , później szybkie badanie ginekologiczne i na stół na łyżeczkowanie w trybie pilnym. Zanim trafiłam na stół chyba ze 4 razy straciłam przytomność. Nie byli w stanie pobrać mi nawet krwi do badań.. krew w ogóle nie chciała lecieć. Ciśnienie tragicznie niskie. Komentarze pielęgniarek zostawię bez komentarza. Zachowywały się jakbym specjalnie zaczęła krwawić akurat na ich zmianie. Miałam zabieg łyżeczkowania, w sumie 4 kroplówki i do domu. i zgłosić się do swojego lekarza na kontrole. Wróciłam do domu i nie robię nic tylko leże. Krwawienie prawie, że ustało, jednak jakikolwiek wysiłek - wejście czy zejście po schodach, szybkie schylanie itp. - kończy się silnymi zawrotami głowy. JUtro idę do mojego ginekologa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 120 zł, płatne przy odbiorze z wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem przesyłki, mozliwy odbiór osobisty madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthotec zwykły za 120 zł, płatne u kuriera z wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości, możliwość odbioru osobistego madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam CYTOTEC 200mcg koszt 300 zlotych orginalny zakupiony we wloszech tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie 
w blistrach nie luzem OLA 501602784 wysylka w tym samym dniu

----------


## karskakarolina89

mam do sprzedania za dobra cene art wysylam zdjecia z aktualna data chetnych prosze o kontakt droga meilowa

----------


## karskakarolina89

podaje adres meilowy.   karskakarolina89@wp
pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie Art. Cena  100 zł       sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 50 szt tabletek Arthrotec
1 szt. - 10 zł 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na numer 731058416, oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dawkować art doustnie czy dopochwowo ? pytam bo spotkałam się z różnymi opiniami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie Arthrotec 12 lub 20 sztuk. pisz a oddzwonie 791098952

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Sprzedam zestaw od women on web.
Tel. 506-868-894 tylko sms.
Cena 350 zł.
Mogę przesłać zdjęcie dla zainteresowanych.
Przesyłka za pobraniem.

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam bo mam pewność ze tam na pewno Pani uzyska pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszukać!!! ta strona to ściema. wysłałam pieniądze i już tydzień czasu nie przychodzi przesyłka. uważajcie na  Joanne Słowińska ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12, 51-601 Wrocław bo to oszustka i złodziejka !!! nie ma z nią w ogóle kontaktu mailowego, w odpowiedzi przychodzą tylko automatycznie generowane maile i w co drugim podany jest inny numer konta na który mają być przesłane pieniądze ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwazajcie na oszustke  madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwazajcie na oszustke  madzinek1988@gmail.com


oszukała Cie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć . Moj sytuacja wygląda tak jestem w 4 tyg ciąży  kupiłam oryginalny art w aptece . Wzięłam 7.10 4 tab do ustnie i 4 dopochwowo po 1 godzinie ponowilam.  W między czasie nic się działo żadnego krwawienia itp . Wzięłam jeszcze 4 pod język . J około 19 zaczęłam mieć dreszcze i 40st gorączki ból brzucha był niesamowity ale żadnego krwawienia.  Mija 2 dni od brania tabletek i nic . Jedynie na podpasce widać ze tabletki tak jakby mi wypływają.  Co robić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam art całe opakowanie 1szt. 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć . Moj sytuacja wygląda tak jestem w 4 tyg ciąży  kupiłam oryginalny art w aptece . Wzięłam 7.10 4 tab do ustnie i 4 dopochwowo po 1 godzinie ponowilam.  W między czasie nic się działo żadnego krwawienia itp . Wzięłam jeszcze 4 pod język . J około 19 zaczęłam mieć dreszcze i 40st gorączki ból brzucha był niesamowity ale żadnego krwawienia.  Mija 2 dni od brania tabletek i nic . Jedynie na podpasce widać ze tabletki tak jakby mi wypływają.  Co robić ?


Art nie zawsze działa. Mi się udało za 3 razem i po 20 tabletkach przyjmowanych między dziaslo a policzek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyjelam artrotec forte w czwartek...wszystkie mozliwe objawy wystapily oprocz krwawienia....dzisiaj zaczelam krawic,jak przy miesiaczce,lekko pobolewa podbrzusze...czy to oznacza ze sie zaczelo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oszukała Cie ?



Tak oszukała mnie przysłała mi jakies puste opakowania po tabl.Nie kupujcie od niej niczego bo was tez oszuka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć . Moj sytuacja wygląda tak jestem w 4 tyg ciąży  kupiłam oryginalny art w aptece . Wzięłam 7.10 4 tab do ustnie i 4 dopochwowo po 1 godzinie ponowilam.  W między czasie nic się działo żadnego krwawienia itp . Wzięłam jeszcze 4 pod język . J około 19 zaczęłam mieć dreszcze i 40st gorączki ból brzucha był niesamowity ale żadnego krwawienia.  Mija 2 dni od brania tabletek i nic . Jedynie na podpasce widać ze tabletki tak jakby mi wypływają.  Co robić ?


Moglo nic nie wystapic ponieważ dawkowanie jest zupełnie inne, 4 tabletki co 3 GODZINY pod język (ew. miedzy dziąsła) wtedy jest większe prawdopodobieństwo wchłonięcia sie niż dopochwowo.Jesli sie decydujesz na usuniecie, wymaga to czasu, cierpliwosci dlatego nie ma co kombinować z innym dawkowaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć . Moj sytuacja wygląda tak jestem w 4 tyg ciąży  kupiłam oryginalny art w aptece . Wzięłam 7.10 4 tab do ustnie i 4 dopochwowo po 1 godzinie ponowilam.  W między czasie nic się działo żadnego krwawienia itp . Wzięłam jeszcze 4 pod język . J około 19 zaczęłam mieć dreszcze i 40st gorączki ból brzucha był niesamowity ale żadnego krwawienia.  Mija 2 dni od brania tabletek i nic . Jedynie na podpasce widać ze tabletki tak jakby mi wypływają.  Co robić ?


chociaz może sie tez tak zdążyć ze krwawienie dopiero nastąpi po kilku dniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny to w końcu jak przyjmuje się art?dopochwowo czy doustnie bo są różne opinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktos jeszcze na sprzedaz cale opakowanie arthrotecu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć 
Piszę na tej stronie już 2 raz. Za pierwszym razem byłam bardzo wystraszona, zagubiona nie wiedziałam co mam robić . Kupiłam 12 tabletek u jednej z pań zapoznanej na tej stronie, która mi bardzo pomogła. (Lek brałam doustnie) Po zażyciu tabletek czułam się w miarę ok, bolał mnie brzuch jak przy okresie i krwawienie zaczęło się już po 2 dawce. Trwało około tydzień jak normalny okres. Fizycznie czułam się dobrze ale psychicznie niestety nie, przez 3 tygodnie nie wychodziłam z domu, to był duży błąd spotykałam się tylko z moim chłopakiem ale on po pewnym czasie był już znudzony moim płaczem i całą tą sytuacją. Nie miałam nikogo z kim mogłam o tym porozmawiać, codziennie płakałam w ukryciu przed rodzicami ale niestety po dłuższym czasie zaczęłam miewać ataki paniki i rodzice szybko się zorientowali że coś jest nie tak. Myślałam żeby udać się na terapię albo zacząć brać tabletki uspokajające ale jednak lepszym rozwiązaniem była rozmowa z mamą. Nie powiedziałam jej prawdy ale przeprowadziłam z nią rozmowę, ulżyło mi od razu. Zaczęłam regularnie spotykać się ze znajomymi i znowu było tak jak wcześniej. Teraz jestem gotowa opowiedzieć o tym innym. Wiem że to bardzo trudne i złe posunięcie ale czasem nie ma innego wyjścia, wiem że za kilkanaście lat będę myślała że mogłam postąpić inaczej ale na dzień dzisiejszy to była jedyna rozsądna decyzja. Piszę o tym żeby wesprzeć dziewczyny które mają zamiar zrobić to co ja ostrzegam że nie jest to łatwe i będziecie potrzebowały wsparcia bliskich. Zastanówcie się przed tym 10 razy i jeśli macie możliwość zapewnienia temu maluszkowi warunków do życia to nie róbcie tego bo możecie popełnić największy błąd w swoim życiu. Ja wiem że kochała bym to dziecko najmocniej na świecie ale nie mogłam go urodzić ze względu na jego i moją przyszłość. Myślałam żeby je oddać po porodzie ale nie dała bym rady, nawet gdybym się na to odważyła to rodzina by się nie zgodziła. 
Dlatego zastanów się nad tym jeszcze raz. Jeśli musisz zrób to a jeśli możesz wychowaj je albo oddaj po porodzie. Życzę wam wszystkim powodzenia i mam nadzieję że dobrze wybierzecie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam doustnie ponieważ, dopochwowo nie mamy pewności ze zostały one umieszczone na
 odpowiedniej wysokości (gdzie powinny sie wchlonac)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć 
> Piszę na tej stronie już 2 raz. Za pierwszym razem byłam bardzo wystraszona, zagubiona nie wiedziałam co mam robić . Kupiłam 12 tabletek u jednej z pań zapoznanej na tej stronie, która mi bardzo pomogła. (Lek brałam doustnie) Po zażyciu tabletek czułam się w miarę ok, bolał mnie brzuch jak przy okresie i krwawienie zaczęło się już po 2 dawce. Trwało około tydzień jak normalny okres. Fizycznie czułam się dobrze ale psychicznie niestety nie, przez 3 tygodnie nie wychodziłam z domu, to był duży błąd spotykałam się tylko z moim chłopakiem ale on po pewnym czasie był już znudzony moim płaczem i całą tą sytuacją. Nie miałam nikogo z kim mogłam o tym porozmawiać, codziennie płakałam w ukryciu przed rodzicami ale niestety po dłuższym czasie zaczęłam miewać ataki paniki i rodzice szybko się zorientowali że coś jest nie tak. Myślałam żeby udać się na terapię albo zacząć brać tabletki uspokajające ale jednak lepszym rozwiązaniem była rozmowa z mamą. Nie powiedziałam jej prawdy ale przeprowadziłam z nią rozmowę, ulżyło mi od razu. Zaczęłam regularnie spotykać się ze znajomymi i znowu było tak jak wcześniej. Teraz jestem gotowa opowiedzieć o tym innym. Wiem że to bardzo trudne i złe posunięcie ale czasem nie ma innego wyjścia, wiem że za kilkanaście lat będę myślała że mogłam postąpić inaczej ale na dzień dzisiejszy to była jedyna rozsądna decyzja. Piszę o tym żeby wesprzeć dziewczyny które mają zamiar zrobić to co ja ostrzegam że nie jest to łatwe i będziecie potrzebowały wsparcia bliskich. Zastanówcie się przed tym 10 razy i jeśli macie możliwość zapewnienia temu maluszkowi warunków do życia to nie róbcie tego bo możecie popełnić największy błąd w swoim życiu. Ja wiem że kochała bym to dziecko najmocniej na świecie ale nie mogłam go urodzić ze względu na jego i moją przyszłość. Myślałam żeby je oddać po porodzie ale nie dała bym rady, nawet gdybym się na to odważyła to rodzina by się nie zgodziła. 
> Dlatego zastanów się nad tym jeszcze raz. Jeśli musisz zrób to a jeśli możesz wychowaj je albo oddaj po porodzie. Życzę wam wszystkim powodzenia i mam nadzieję że dobrze wybierzecie


a potwierdziłaś w ogóle ,że aborcja się udała ? krwawienie to nie wszytsko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze o pomoc. czy ktoras z was zrobila to po 5 tyg. ??? Jesli tak to prosze opisac jak sie czulyscie jakie krwawienie po ktorejs dawce jaki bol ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ma ktos jeszcze na sprzedaz cale opakowanie arthrotecu ?


tak Ja mam jeszcze 539-791-066

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze o pomoc. czy ktoras z was zrobila to po 5 tyg. ??? Jesli tak to prosze opisac jak sie czulyscie jakie krwawienie po ktorejs dawce jaki bol ?


cały wątek jest na ten temat  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze o pomoc. czy ktoras z was zrobila to po 5 tyg. ??? Jesli tak to prosze opisac jak sie czulyscie jakie krwawienie po ktorejs dawce jaki bol ?


Brałam tabletki doustnie w 5 tygodniu i przeszłam to bardzo dobrze bez żadnych komplikacji. Miałam normalne objawy krwawienie ból brzucha i podwyższona temperatura.

----------


## kar.mon

ja mam jak chcesz kontakt meilowy kar.mon.1983@wp.pl

----------


## kar.mon

mam art przystepna cena jesli ktoa chce podaje meila.   kar.mon.1983@wp.pl pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.Więcej informacji na e-mail nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 szt - 10 zł odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oswiecimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu (+ 20 zł)
Tel. 731058416
Mam 40 szt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam tabletki doustnie w 5 tygodniu i przeszłam to bardzo dobrze bez żadnych komplikacji. Miałam normalne objawy krwawienie ból brzucha i podwyższona temperatura.





moge prosic o jakis e mail. Chcialabym pogadac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiła to któraś w 9 tygodniu ciąży? Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo poronienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiła to któraś w 9 tygodniu ciąży? Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo poronienia?


z samym arthoteckiem jakieś 70 -80 % . jeśli potrzebujecie informacji "z pierwszej ręki" , na temat tego jak wygląda aborcja farmakologiczna, zajrzyjcie na maszwybor.net, tam jest masa wątków opisujących przeżycia dziewczyn podczas aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam Juz tu na tej stronie ze nie krwawilam pomimo że były dreszcze itp . Okazało się ze miałam złe dawkowanie.  Kupiłam kolejne opakowanie i wczoraj wg zaleceń dawkowałam i Nic! Od wczoraj dosłownie 2 krople krwi . Żadnych dreszczyk itp . Co jest nie tak ?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałam Juz tu na tej stronie ze nie krwawilam pomimo że były dreszcze itp . Okazało się ze miałam złe dawkowanie.  Kupiłam kolejne opakowanie i wczoraj wg zaleceń dawkowałam i Nic! Od wczoraj dosłownie 2 krople krwi . Żadnych dreszczyk itp . Co jest nie tak ?!


Nic. Po prostu arthrotec na Ciebie nie działa. Słyszałam o przypadku gdzie dziewczyna zjadła 60 tabletek i nic (pomijając watrobę  :Wink:  ). Dopiero zestaw ruszył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz może link albo kogoś kto taki zestaw posiada ?! Sprawdzony?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz może link albo kogoś kto taki zestaw posiada ?! Sprawdzony?


sprawdzone zestawy otrzymasz tylko od organizacji pomocowych - womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org. Wszelkie ogłoszenia w Polsce to oszustwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam art.... jedno opakowanie 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zarejestrowałam się na stronie women on web . Wiecie może ile trzeba przekazać tej darowizny ? Jaka jest kwota minimalna ? Czytałam ze od 70€ .. ale jak ktoś nie ma tyle to można przekazać cokolwiek . Pytanie tylko jaka jest kwota najmniejsza za którą jestem w stanie dostać tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zarejestrowałam się na stronie women on web . Wiecie może ile trzeba przekazać tej darowizny ? Jaka jest kwota minimalna ? Czytałam ze od 70€ .. ale jak ktoś nie ma tyle to można przekazać cokolwiek . Pytanie tylko jaka jest kwota najmniejsza za którą jestem w stanie dostać tabletki


musisz napisać do womenek na maila, zaproponować kwotę, i poprosić o obniżenie darowizny . Ze swojej strony polecam womenhelp.org - dziewczyny szybciutko odpisują na maile, a na womenonweb trzeba czasem dzień czekac na odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz może link albo kogoś kto taki zestaw posiada ?! Sprawdzony?


Tutaj masz oryginalne zestawy pisz tam iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Smutna..Marta

Cześć dziewczyny! Od tyg wiem, że jestem w ciąży. to  6. tydzień. I to chyba  najgorszy tydzień mojego życia. szargaja mną różne emocje, raz wydaje mi się, że powinnam urodzić dziecko, boje się, że w przyszłości będę mieć problemy z zajściem w ciążę, choć medycyna twierdzi inaczej, wszędzie widzę małe dzieci i rodziców. zastanawiam się, jak wyglądałoby moje przyszłe dziecko i jakie by było. Jednak tak naprawdę czuje, ze nie chce dziecka. Pomimo tego, że mam 26 lat, pracuje,  jestem w stałym związku, to się poddaje. bardzo mocno czuje i wiem, że nie chce  być mama, choć uwielbiam dzieci. czuje się jak w więzieniu. obiecałam sobie, że gdy będzie po wszystkim zrobię wszystko, o czym  marzyłam i do  czego dazylam, ponieważ zdałam sobie sprawę z ograniczeń jakie  będę mieć gdy urodzi się dziecko. czy jestem zla? Ja po prostu wiem, że nie jestem na to gotowa  :Frown:  w internecie  czytam wciąż artykuły o aborcji, kobiety które to robią oblewane są falą krytyki, to jeszcze  bardziej mnie doluje. czekam na przesyłkę z women on web. niestety jeszcze prawdopodobnie nie ma jej w Polsce. życzę Wam wszystkim niezależnie od sytuacji, wieku, poglądów dużo siły, pamiętajcie, że nie jesteście same w tej okropnej sytuacji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tutaj masz oryginalne zestawy pisz tam iwonamatti@gmail.com


Nie polecam, ta pani zamawia zestawy od womenek, a potem odsprzedaje je za 800 zl ! Prawie 3 x wiecej niz Womenki ! baba zarabia na waszym nieszczesciu.

----------


## KarolinaK86

Posiadam zestaw tabletek ważny do stycznia 2016 roku. Sprzedam za symboliczną cenę. KarolinaK86@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam arthrotec forte 20tab za 170zl juz z wysylka. Mozliwosc zalatwienia wiecej opakowan. Wysylam za pobraniem 513-235-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. do zainteresowanych posiadam 20 sztuk artroteku jest mi już zbędny cena 150zł plus przesyłka kontakt na k-solec@wp.pl Pozdrawiam Karina.

----------


## gosia85

Pisze  ponieważ widzę.ze znasz się.na.Art  ja miałam już dwa
podejścia i nic?dokładnie ostatnio miesiaczke mialam2wrzesnia tydz
temubbralam.Art i miałam krwawienie i.coś mi.wyleciało na.drugi dzien
krwawienie malutkie a.potem plamienie brąZowe pare dni temu robilam bete
mialam 1412 a wczoraj poraz.drugi i mam 2400 co.to znaczy jutro chce
wziąść poraz kolejny  ale boję się prosze o odp mi na email czarna011985@o2.pl

----------


## gosia85

Hej pisze bo strasznie się  martwię ponieważ 2 września  mialam ostatnio miesiaczke 5października zarzylam Art  mialam obfite krwawienie i czułam jak coś wypadło mi do toalety niestety nie wiem co robilam na drugie dzieje już.prawie nie  krwawilam tylko brąZowe plamienie robilam bete mialam 1412  A teraz mam 2400 jutro chcewziąść  znów Art strasznie się  boję  jak.myślisz uda.mi się jak możesz odp mi na mejla czarna011085@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytam o te ktopre to prfzechodzily po 5 tyg. bo moja znajoma brala kolo 3-4 tyg. i przezyla to zle, krwawienie, wymioty, biegunka, okropne bole brzucha  i wyszedl z niej bialy pecherzyk. zaczealo kolo 11 a skonczylo sie kolo 21. Kazda pisze o jakis skrzepach ale zadna o pecherzykach. Wiec jak ma byc. Ja sie boje tego bolu i tego widoku bo jestem w okolo 5-6 tyg. Prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytam o te ktopre to prfzechodzily po 5 tyg. bo moja znajoma brala kolo 3-4 tyg. i przezyla to zle, krwawienie, wymioty, biegunka, okropne bole brzucha  i wyszedl z niej bialy pecherzyk. zaczealo kolo 11 a skonczylo sie kolo 21. Kazda pisze o jakis skrzepach ale zadna o pecherzykach. Wiec jak ma byc. Ja sie boje tego bolu i tego widoku bo jestem w okolo 5-6 tyg. Prosze o pomoc


mam pytanie do ciebie a test wykazał Ci ciaze?, bo ja ostatnio 2 wrzesnia odbyla stosunek a dzis 4 dzien mi sie spoznia okres a test wyszedl nehgatywny a nie chce byc w ciazy. test robilam w 42 dni od stosunku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak test wykazal dwie bordowe kreski a okres powinnam miec okolo 28 wrzesnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie,
mam pytanie robiła któraś przelew na women on web. jakie są jego koszty tzn chodzi mi o opłaty dla banku, to w końcu przelew za granicę, dużo naliczają, jak to zrobić żeby wyszło jak najtaniej. Z tego co się orientowałam to w niektórych bankach wychodzi opłaty prawie tyle co darowizny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie,
> mam pytanie robiła któraś przelew na women on web. jakie są jego koszty tzn chodzi mi o opłaty dla banku, to w końcu przelew za granicę, dużo naliczają, jak to zrobić żeby wyszło jak najtaniej. Z tego co się orientowałam to w niektórych bankach wychodzi opłaty prawie tyle co darowizny


pewnie to zalezy od banku - ja dwa lata temu robiłam w Nordei, zapłaciłam jakies 8zł, ale teraz już tego banku nie ma ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy do mazowieckiego przesyłki dochodzą bez problemu parę lat temu zamawiałam i nie było problemu nic o żadnych urzędach celnych nie słyszałam, ale teraz widzę że dziewczyny piszą że paczki w różnych miejscach kraju zatrzymują

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy do mazowieckiego przesyłki dochodzą bez problemu parę lat temu zamawiałam i nie było problemu nic o żadnych urzędach celnych nie słyszałam, ale teraz widzę że dziewczyny piszą że paczki w różnych miejscach kraju zatrzymują


ale akurat mazowieckie jest bezpieczne, problemy są w wielkopolsce, na pomorzu i w podkarpackim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja płaciłam z BZWBK ale nie przelewem tylko kartą i wzięli mi tylko 6zł za przewalutowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pytam o te ktopre to prfzechodzily po 5 tyg. Bo moja znajoma brala kolo 3-4 tyg. I przezyla to zle, krwawienie, wymioty, biegunka, okropne bole brzucha  i wyszedl z niej bialy pecherzyk. Zaczealo kolo 11 a skonczylo sie kolo 21. Kazda pisze o jakis skrzepach ale zadna o pecherzykach. Wiec jak ma byc. Ja sie boje tego bolu i tego widoku bo jestem w okolo 5-6 tyg. Prosze o pomoc




prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze o pomoc


wejdź na maszwybor.net , tam poczytasz opisy aborcji w różnych tygodniach, tu raczej tylko handlarze siedzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wejdź na maszwybor.net , tam poczytasz opisy aborcji w różnych tygodniach, tu raczej tylko handlarze siedzą


wchodze w to maszwybor.net ale tam nic nie ma, nic mi sie nie wyswietla, pisze aktualnie nie ma watkow spaelniajace podane warunmki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo trzeba się zarejestrować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art całe opakowani 100zł plus przesyłka artroada@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wchodze w to maszwybor.net ale tam nic nie ma, nic mi sie nie wyswietla, pisze aktualnie nie ma watkow spaelniajace podane warunmki


dokładnie, trzeba się zarejestrować i potem szukaj działu "nasze akcje" - tam jest ponad 200 wątków dziewczyn

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam opakowanie art (20 tabl). Już nie jest mi potrzebny. Możliwy odbiór osobisty (Poznań) lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, błagam, pomóżcie! Właśnie zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywny. Według obliczeń to 6 tydzień (nie wiem, czy liczy się rzeczywisty wiek płodu, czy wiek ciąży, jak wszędzie podają). Czy Women on Waves wysyłają do Polski (dolnośląskie)? Jaki jest czas oczekiwania na przesyłkę? Chodzi mi o jak najkrótszy czas oczekiwania.
Może któraś z Was wie, gdzie mogę dostać receptę na Arthrotec?
alicja-urbanska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, błagam, pomóżcie! Właśnie zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywny. Według obliczeń to 6 tydzień (nie wiem, czy liczy się rzeczywisty wiek płodu, czy wiek ciąży, jak wszędzie podają). Czy Women on Waves wysyłają do Polski (dolnośląskie)? Jaki jest czas oczekiwania na przesyłkę? Chodzi mi o jak najkrótszy czas oczekiwania.
> Może któraś z Was wie, gdzie mogę dostać receptę na Arthrotec?
> alicja-urbanska@o2.pl


Ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki. Organizacje womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org jak najbardziej wysyłają przesyłki, a dolnośląskie jest województwem bezpiecznym i nie ma problemu z docieraniem przesyłek. Dochodzą one w 7-10 dni. Moim zdaniem szkoda czasu na arthrotec, ma mniejszą skuteczność, a zestaw to ponad 98% szans na powodzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie zamówiłam zestaw na womenonweb.org, czy te dwie strony się czymś różnią? Napisałam do nich, czy mogliby obniżyć mi kwotę darowizny z 80 do powiedzmy 60 euro, może się zgodzą. Boże, tak bardzo się boję, że coś może pójść nie tak, a to właściwie już ostatni dzwonek  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie zamówiłam zestaw na womenonweb.org, czy te dwie strony się czymś różnią? Napisałam do nich, czy mogliby obniżyć mi kwotę darowizny z 80 do powiedzmy 60 euro, może się zgodzą. Boże, tak bardzo się boję, że coś może pójść nie tak, a to właściwie już ostatni dzwonek


zestaw wysyłają taki sam, z womenhelp.org jest lepszy kontakt, szybciej odpisują na maile. Spokojnie, jeszcze nie taki ostatni dzwonek, zestaw poradzi sobie nawet z 14 tc ciążą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieję, że z tej drugiej strony też w miarę szybko odpowiedzą, bo teraz tylko siedzę i co 5 minut odświeżam maila  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje 20 szt. w rozsądnej cenie i szybką wysyłką...
tylko poważne oferty, nie chciała bym zostać oszukana.
Postaw się w mojej sytuacji oferując pomoc! 
w odpowiedzi proszę o podanie nr telefonu, zadzwonię :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania dwa opakowania art po 20 szt. 150 zł plus wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia 
wero92@vp.pl

----------


## Medinka

Dziewczyny czy jest możliwość , że badanie usg nie wykaże obecności płodu mimo ciąży (jeśli jest to np 4-6tydz) ?

----------


## Medinka

Pytam ponieważ nie wiem czy zażyć tabletki ? Byłam na wizycie u ginekologa 14.10 nie powiedziałam dokładnie co jest grane , lekarz zrobił usg i cytologie powiedział , że wszystko jest w porządku i że skąpy okres z dnia 08.10 nie świadczy o ciąży. Czy może się mylić ? Czas od ostatniej miesiączki do 08.10 to 7 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy jest możliwość , że badanie usg nie wykaże obecności płodu mimo ciąży (jeśli jest to np 4-6tydz) ?


Plod jest dopiero od 12tc. Owszem, jesli pecherzyk jest malutki, moze byc problem z dostrzezeniem go na usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A robilas test ciazowy? Albo badanie beta hcg?

----------


## Medinka

Test tydzień temu nie wykazał nic. Po wizycie u ginekologa nie robiłam już testu kazał mi dalej zażywać tabletki antykoncepcyjne tak jak dotychczas. Krwawienie 08.10 było bardzo bolesne ale nie takie duże i nie takie długie jak przy normalnej miesiączce dlatego poszłam na wizytę do ginekologa. Już parę razy zdarzały się przesunięcia okresu nawet o 2 - 4 tyg ponieważ jestem osobą leczoną na różne schorzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test tydzień temu nie wykazał nic. Po wizycie u ginekologa nie robiłam już testu kazał mi dalej zażywać tabletki antykoncepcyjne tak jak dotychczas. Krwawienie 08.10 było bardzo bolesne ale nie takie duże i nie takie długie jak przy normalnej miesiączce dlatego poszłam na wizytę do ginekologa. Już parę razy zdarzały się przesunięcia okresu nawet o 2 - 4 tyg ponieważ jestem osobą leczoną na różne schorzenia.


No to najpierw potwierdz ciaze na 100% a potem dopiero mozesz myslec o aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej 
Ja robiłam przelew z Millennium,  z racji ze mam ciężko bo sama wychowuje dwójkę dzieci i jestem w trakcie rozwodu, za zestaw policzyli mi 45€ wiec w sumie jak zrobiłam przelew wyszło mi z opłatami ok 220zl. 
Teraz czekam niecierpliwie na przesyłkę, wczoraj ja nadali. Na polskiej stronie jeszcze nie widnieje ale na zagranicznej tak. 
Ciągle się jeszcze zastanawiam czy wezmę te pigułki, mam duży dylemat albo wychowywać bez ojca (mój mąż nim nie jest) albo z wygody usunąć bo moje dzieci już są bardzo samodzielne 7 i 9 lat. 
Boje się przede wszystkim bólu, i że długo będzie krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam że i mnie to 5/6 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej 
> Ja robiłam przelew z Millennium,  z racji ze mam ciężko bo sama wychowuje dwójkę dzieci i jestem w trakcie rozwodu, za zestaw policzyli mi 45€ wiec w sumie jak zrobiłam przelew wyszło mi z opłatami ok 220zl. 
> Teraz czekam niecierpliwie na przesyłkę, wczoraj ja nadali. Na polskiej stronie jeszcze nie widnieje ale na zagranicznej tak. 
> Ciągle się jeszcze zastanawiam czy wezmę te pigułki, mam duży dylemat albo wychowywać bez ojca (mój mąż nim nie jest) albo z wygody usunąć bo moje dzieci już są bardzo samodzielne 7 i 9 lat. 
> Boje się przede wszystkim bólu, i że długo będzie krwawienie.


cóż, na ból są tabletki przeciwbólowe, a krwawienie w tak wczesnej ciąży może wyglądać jak większy okres. Co do decyzji, musi być Twoja i przemyślana w 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześc dziewczyny! 
Mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania art, kiedy sama byłam w potrzebie, dostałam receptę na ten lek od lekarza, teraz zamierzam z Wami się nim podzielic. Na mail wysyłam zdjęcie recepty i opakowania, leki w 100% oryginalne i z apteki. Najchętnie preferuje odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu, jednak jeśli nie jest to możliwe, mogę wysłac paczkę za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki. aleksandra.kola@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wiem decyzja moja.... Tylko u mnie i tak źle i tak nie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Wracam na forum po 4 miesiącach zobaczyc co tutaj słychać  :Smile:  W czerwcu brałam arth i udało się za pierwszym razem, byłam około 5-6 tygodnia, także dziewczyny, arth na kazda dziala inaczej  :Smile:  trzeba byc dobrej mysli, jezeli sie na cos zdecydujecie to ciagac to do konca. U mnie wszystko przeszlo szybko, sprawnie. Nie żałuję bo wiem że nie moglam postapic inaczej. Mam nadzieje ze wiecej nie bede musiala probowac z tym lekiem, chociaz 3 dni temu robilam bete hcg bo spoznial sie okres, ale na szczescie wynik byl 0,1 a okres przyszedł.. Pozdrawiam i trzymajcie sie cieplutko!

----------


## Karo25

Czy dopochwowe badanie usg może nie wykazać ciąży ? Dodam ,że podejrzewam ,że to około 4-5 tyg. Nadal spóźnia mi się okres ale ginekolog powiedział , że wszystko jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy dopochwowe badanie usg może nie wykazać ciąży ? Dodam ,że podejrzewam ,że to około 4-5 tyg. Nadal spóźnia mi się okres ale ginekolog powiedział , że wszystko jest ok.


pytałaś o to samo kilka postów wyżej ? zrób badanie beta hcg, w USG czasem nie widać, gdy pęcherzyk jest malutki

----------


## karo25

> pytałaś o to samo kilka postów wyżej ? zrób badanie beta hcg, w USG czasem nie widać, gdy pęcherzyk jest malutki


Dziękuje bardzo za pomoc. Udam się po test do apteki. Jeśli nic nie wykaże to wtedy beta hcg.

----------


## Nadinee

Powiedzcie mi dziewczyny mam 12 tabletek art. chce je użyć dopochwowo. Od Pani która mi je sprzedała usłyszałam ,że  najlepiej użyć 8 tabletek po 4 godzinach następne 3 i za 4 godziny kolejną pojedynczą tabletkę. Ale wszędzie widzę ,że dziewczyny biorą po 4 co 3-4 godzin.

----------


## Nadinee

I czy mam z tabletek wyjmować rdzenie z substancją przeciwbólową jeśli chce je użyć dopochwowo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I czy mam z tabletek wyjmować rdzenie z substancją przeciwbólową jeśli chce je użyć dopochwowo ?


Dopochwowo nie musisz wyciagac rdzeni. Dawkowanie 3x4tabletki co trzy godziny jest zalecane przez WHO, a nie przez handlarza, ktory nie ma pojecia o lekach, poza tym, ze na nich zarabia.

----------


## Nadinee

Doustnie miałam przyjąć właśnie dawkę 3 x 4tab. A dopochwowo tak jak pisałam. Jeśli ta dawka nie zadziała skąd zamawiać następną ?

----------


## Nadinee

Myślę żeby dopochwowo wyjąć rdzenie bo jestem alergikiem a słyszałam , że środek przeciwbólowy może wywołać alergie (tak jak i reszta tabletki). Ale chce zmniejszyć ryzyko. Czy sama zażywałaś te tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doustnie miałam przyjąć właśnie dawkę 3 x 4tab. A dopochwowo tak jak pisałam. Jeśli ta dawka nie zadziała skąd zamawiać następną ?


Z womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rdzen z diclofenakiem jest dojelitowy, wiec nie rozpusci sie w pochwie. Ale jesli ma cie to uspokoic, mozesz wyjac rdzenie. Ja robilam aborcje zestawem od womenek.

----------


## Nadinee

> Z womenhelp.org


mogłam od razu z stąd zamówić ;/ Jak myślicie wyjmować rdzeń mimo aplikacji dopochwowej ?

----------


## Nadinee

> Rdzen z diclofenakiem jest dojelitowy, wiec nie rozpusci sie w pochwie. Ale jesli ma cie to uspokoic, mozesz wyjac rdzenie. Ja robilam aborcje zestawem od womenek.


Dziękuje bardzo za odp zaaplikuje sobie teraz 4 tabletki zobaczymy co się będzie dziać

----------


## Nadinee

A mam ostatnie pytanie. Czy zażycie tabletek dopochwowo może spowodować słabsze wchłanianie tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mam ostatnie pytanie. Czy zażycie tabletek dopochwowo może spowodować słabsze wchłanianie tabletek ?


Droga podania nie ma znaczenia, wchlania sie tak samo. Nie lepiej zrobic to w dzien ? Podczas aborcji jest dobrze sie poruszac, pocwiczyc, posprzatac, a w nocy czlowiek jest zmeczony.

----------


## Nadinee

Właśnie wyjęłam rdzenie ze wszystkim 4 tabletek i zastanawiam się czy nie wziąć jutro koło 6 rano ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwazam ze dzien to o wiele lepsza pora. Ktory to tydzien ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha i przed aplikacja zwilz lekko tabletki woda, beda lepiej sie wchlaniac

----------


## Nadinee

> Uwazam ze dzien to o wiele lepsza pora. Ktory to tydzien ?


 Czy mogę Twój mail ? w celu bardziej prywatnej rozmowy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mozesz pisac na onawowona@wp.pl, lub zarejestrowac sie na maszwybor.net, tam jest bardziej kameralnie  :Wink:

----------


## Nadinee

> Mozesz pisac na onawowona@wp.pl, lub zarejestrowac sie na maszwybor.net, tam jest bardziej kameralnie


Dziękuje za poradę. Przerzuć się na mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam artthrotec 20 tabletek za 100zł kontakt na artroada@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale oryginale opakowanie z apteki za 70 zł    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. sprzedam cale opakowanie lacznie za 170zl. Z bardzo szybka wysylka. tel 572-516-755

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cytotec lek poronny   koszt 300 zlotych lek jest zapakowany orginalnie w blistrach odbior osobisty bydgoszcz albo wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci marta 572455417

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cytotec lek poronny koszt 300 zlotych lek jest zapakowany orginalnie w blistrach odbior osobisty bydgoszcz albo wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci marta 572455417

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześc dziewczyny! 
> Mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania art, kiedy sama byłam w potrzebie, dostałam receptę na ten lek od lekarza, teraz zamierzam z Wami się nim podzielic. Na mail wysyłam zdjęcie recepty i opakowania, leki w 100% oryginalne i z apteki. Najchętnie preferuje odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu, jednak jeśli nie jest to możliwe, mogę wysłac paczkę za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki. aleksandra.kola@op.pl


KUPIĘ!!!! ina.inga@o2.pl

----------


## gosc22

Dziewczyny czy któraś z Was miała jakieś problemy z przesyłką z womenhelp.org ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy któraś z Was miała jakieś problemy z przesyłką z womenhelp.org ?


a jakie problemy ?

----------


## gosc22

Mam na myśli długie oczekiwanie na przesyłkę (ponad 13 dni) ewentualne zatrzymania paczki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam na myśli długie oczekiwanie na przesyłkę (ponad 13 dni) ewentualne zatrzymania paczki ?


w tej chwili paczki idą 7-10 dni , a zatrzymania zdarzają się, jeśli zamówisz paczkę do niebezpiecznego województwa, ale z tego co wiem, WomenHelpWomen radzą sobie z tym problemem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam pytanie do dziewczyn które już są po... Kiedy najlepiej iść do lekarza żeby sprawdzić czy macicy się oczyscila i czy powiedzialyscie lekarzowi o aborcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam pytanie do dziewczyn które już są po... Kiedy najlepiej iść do lekarza żeby sprawdzić czy macicy się oczyscila i czy powiedzialyscie lekarzowi o aborcji?


to zależy czym robisz aborcję. Jeżeli zestawem od Womenek, to możesz iść po 10 dniach lub nawet po pierwszej miesiączce, jeśli nie dzieje się nic niepokojącego typu gorączka i silne bóle. Jeśli natomiast Arthrotekiem, to trzeba iść jak najszybciej,żeby potwierdzić czy się udało, bo nawet duże krwawienie o niczym nie świadczy i bywają sytuacje, że dziewczyny ogarniają się w 10 tc, że jednak nadal są w ciąży.

Lekarzowi nie musisz mówić o aborcji, jeśli nie masz do niego zaufania, lub obawiasz się jego reakcji. Poronienia naturalne się zdarzają, i dla lekarzy to normalka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do Was pytanie , 7 dni temu użyłam zestawu 12 tabletek art dopochwowo od tego czasu nie wystąpiło krwawienie. Trzy dni temu zniknął obrzęk biustu (tzn. biust wygląda jak parę dni po okresie nie jest w ogóle opuchnięty) , przestałam być wyczulona na zapachy , zniknęło też uczucie obrzęku w podbrzuszu. Jedyne co odczuwam to lekkie pobolewanie jak przed okresem w tej części ciała. Czy jest możliwe , że art zadziałał bez krwawienia ? Oczywiście pójdę na wizytę do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do Was pytanie , 7 dni temu użyłam zestawu 12 tabletek art dopochwowo od tego czasu nie wystąpiło krwawienie. Trzy dni temu zniknął obrzęk biustu (tzn. biust wygląda jak parę dni po okresie nie jest w ogóle opuchnięty) , przestałam być wyczulona na zapachy , zniknęło też uczucie obrzęku w podbrzuszu. Jedyne co odczuwam to lekkie pobolewanie jak przed okresem w tej części ciała. Czy jest możliwe , że art zadziałał bez krwawienia ? Oczywiście pójdę na wizytę do lekarza.


ciąża mogła obumrzeć, ale na Twoim miejscu leciałabym do lekarza w te pędy, bo chodzenie tyle czasu z martwym zarodkiem może skończyć się zakażeniem, a nawet sepsą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotec zwykły tzw 20 tab za 200 płatne przy odbiorze z możliwością wcześniejszego sprawdzenia, możliwość odbioru osobiście madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy któraś z was ma do odsprzedania tabletki? 
Już raz zostałam oszukana i nie chciałabym pozwolić sobie na kolejne oszustwo, ponieważ wiadomo pieniądze z nieba nie spadają. 
Jestem już w 8 tygodniu więc naprawdę zależy mi na czasie. 
Proszę o kontakt :   SLA.S@vp.pl lub  504815666

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy któraś z was ma do odsprzedania tabletki? 
> Już raz zostałam oszukana i nie chciałabym pozwolić sobie na kolejne oszustwo, ponieważ wiadomo pieniądze z nieba nie spadają. 
> Jestem już w 8 tygodniu więc naprawdę zależy mi na czasie. 
> Proszę o kontakt :   SLA.S@vp.pl lub  504815666


Na Twoim miejscu wolałabym poczekać na zestaw np. od womenhelp.org. Szybkość wysyłki do Polski znacznie się usprawniła , a zamawiając zestaw jesteś pewna co otrzymasz. Oszuści to oszuści ujawnienie przed nimi faktu zostałaś oszukana raczej nie zmieni ich postępowania. Nie masz w okolicy lekarza który "wypiszę wszystko" ? Bo tak jak mówię są dziewczyny które zostały nawet po 4  razy oszukane a szkoda Twojego czasu i pieniędzy. Oczywiście co zrobisz to już Twoja decyzja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam tabletki doustnie w 5 tygodniu i przeszłam to bardzo dobrze bez żadnych komplikacji. Miałam normalne objawy krwawienie ból brzucha i podwyższona temperatura.


u ktoej z pań moge kupic tabletki na poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

błagam o pomoc o tabletki na poronienie która mi pomoże kto ma na sprzedaż błagam dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś cos mój mail kogutanna4@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chalo kobiety ktoś tu jest czy to ściema

----------


## kar.mon

mam art w DOBREJ cenie kontakt meilowy kar.mon.1983@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chalo kobiety ktoś tu jest czy to ściema


przecież masz wyżej napisane rady ? chcesz oryginały ? zamów na womenhelp.org. Mamy za Ciebie konsultację wypełnić ?

----------


## kar.mon

mam art w dobrej cenie wysylam zdjecia z data na kartce obok jesli ktos ma obawy przed oszustemobok kar.mon.1983@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.Więcej informacji na e-mail nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## aniqa1306

hej dziewczyny, czy któraś  z was próbowała aborcji z zestawem w 20tc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie jak mogę dostać takie tabletki najszybciej?? i jakie polecacie które są pewne przynajmniej w 90%???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie jak mogę dostać takie tabletki najszybciej?? i jakie polecacie które są pewne przynajmniej w 90%???


tylko zestaw z womenhelp.org - skuteczność ponad 98%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jaki jest czas oczekiwania na zestaw??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaki jest czas oczekiwania na zestaw??


około 7-10 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny, czy któraś  z was próbowała aborcji z zestawem w 20tc?


na forum była dziewczyna która w 19 tygodniu próbowała i sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny, czy któraś  z was próbowała aborcji z zestawem w 20tc?


dla zestawu wysokość ciąży nie jest przeszkodą - pytanie tylko jak ty sobie z tym poradzisz ?- to prawie poród i coś trzeba zrobić z dzieckiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 20 sztuk 140zł plus wysyłka. wysyłam zdjecia. k-solec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jason1981@interia.pl   20 sztuk, oryginalne opakowanie, za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny napiszcie tak dokładnie co się dzieje jak się zażyje te art czy to strasznie boli da się wytrzymac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobiety czy któraś zwas brała ten art który jest na stawy on w naszych aptekach jest czy on pomugł któreś na poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> KUPIĘ!!!! ina.inga@o2.pl


kupie, amlynarska@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupowałam z tabletkiporonne.pl 
> 
> chętnie doradzę, bo przez dwa tygodnie czytałam i dokształcałam się w temacie. Z WOW chciałam kupić jednak kontakt przez e-mail był wielce utrudniony, bo nikt nie odpisał na żadnego z moich e-maili, a miałam mało czasu. Zapraszam na priv to porozmawiamy


a jak ty tam kupilaś te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20132015372417726330000001
JACEK RUDA
WOŁOSATE 34
38-714 WOŁOSATE
czy ktoś kiedyś zamawiał u tego pana tabletki można mu ufac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe, oryginalne opakowanie za 70 zl.    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny napiszcie tak dokładnie co się dzieje jak się zażyje te art czy to strasznie boli da się wytrzymac


kazdy przypadek jest inny, u mnie nie było tragedi,ból do zniesienia , krwawienie duże i utrzymujące sie kilka dni. osłabienie, warto miec kogoś zaufanego przy sobie bo bywa róznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kobiety czy któraś zwas brała ten art który jest na stawy on w naszych aptekach jest czy on pomugł któreś na poronienie


tu jest 300 stron na ten temat a ty się pytasz czy komuś pomógł ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak ty tam kupilaś te tabletki


odradzam tabletkiporonne.pl - oszuści !!!  - chcesz bezpieczny zestaw? - zamów na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za 200zł ?? Żałosne. jak ludzie po 200zł to 20szt sprzedaja ,nie wspominając ze za 12szt to zapłaci się 120-150zł a nie 200zł... Oszalał ten świat...



Ludzie skąd wam się wgl biorą takie kwoty ? 
ja za arthrotec 20 tabletek. zapłaciłam 41 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie skąd wam się wgl biorą takie kwoty ? 
> ja za arthrotec 20 tabletek. zapłaciłam 41 zł


bo oni wszyscy chcą tylko zarobic, powiedz gdzie za tyle mozna kupic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec 20 tab (całe opakowanie) za 200 przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo oni wszyscy chcą tylko zarobic, powiedz gdzie za tyle mozna kupic?


W aptece  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 6 tabletek kupiłam 10 ale lekarz kazał mi wziąć 4 i to wystarczy wszystko się udało trzeba dobrze go wziąć i nie wcześniej jak w tyg.jesli ktoś chce odsprzedam ja w gina zapłaciłam 70 zł za 10 czyli 7 zł za jedna i tak odsprzedam mi juz nie potrzebne.tel.782193722

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak ty tam kupilaś te tabletki


mozemy porozmawiac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 6 tabletek kupiłam 10 ale lekarz kazał mi wziąć 4 i to wystarczy wszystko się udało trzeba dobrze go wziąć i nie wcześniej jak w tyg.jesli ktoś chce odsprzedam ja w gina zapłaciłam 70 zł za 10 czyli 7 zł za jedna i tak odsprzedam mi juz nie potrzebne.tel.782193722


a ktrz lekarz ci wzpisal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 6 tabletek kupiłam 10 ale lekarz kazał mi wziąć 4 i to wystarczy wszystko się udało trzeba dobrze go wziąć i nie wcześniej jak w tyg.jesli ktoś chce odsprzedam ja w gina zapłaciłam 70 zł za 10 czyli 7 zł za jedna i tak odsprzedam mi juz nie potrzebne.tel.782193722


To bzdura że wystarczą cztery. Niektóre dziewczyny biorą po 60 i nie rusza. Cztery to możesz brać, jak masz zestaw z mifepristone. Jesteś pewną że się udało, i że dobrze się oczyscilas biorąc tak mało tak mało tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 wystarcza i tak udało się mnie prowadził gin i od niego miałam orginalny art forte kazał mi wziąć tylko 4 dziś robił mi usg ale 12 tyg widać ze się poronilo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec 20 tab (całe opakowanie) za 200 przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty madzinek1988@gmail.com


ta pani kilka stron wcześniej widnieje jako oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 wystarcza i tak udało się mnie prowadził gin i od niego miałam orginalny art forte kazał mi wziąć tylko 4 dziś robił mi usg ale 12 tyg widać ze się poronilo


Dobrze. Skoro wg Ciebie cztery wystarczą, to co mądrego powiesz dziewczynom, które biorą 3x4 i nic nie rusza, nawet kropli krwi, potem znów biorą 3x4 i  trochę poplamią, ale do niczego nie dochodzi, zdesperowane przyjmują kolejne 12 tabletek i dupa ? słucham, jakie masz na to wytłumaczenie ? przecież "cztery wystarczą"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumie kto mnie nazwał oszustka jak pierwszy raz jestem na forum gdyż nie szukałam rad na to tylko poszłam do gin i jak mi powiedział jak to zrobić dopiero zaczęłam czytać nie jestem zalogowana bo tylko chciałam odsprzedać je mam 32 lata nie zarabiam na tym nie jestem handlarzem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysłałam jednej Pani juz tabletki która tu pisała mam nadzieje ze napisze tu po wszystkim najważniejsze by był forte i trzymać 4 pod językom pol godz nie mniej rdzeń wypluć bo to substancja przeciw bolowa nie wolno jej lykac sort za wpis myślałam ze do mnie to oszustka i najważniejsze mieć orginalny forte nie żadne podroby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysłałam jednej Pani juz tabletki która tu pisała mam nadzieje ze napisze tu po wszystkim najważniejsze by był forte i trzymać 4 pod językom pol godz nie mniej rdzeń wypluć bo to substancja przeciw bolowa nie wolno jej lykac sort za wpis myślałam ze do mnie to oszustka i najważniejsze mieć orginalny forte nie żadne podroby



nie ma znaczenia - forte czy nie forte - różnią się zawartością diclofenacu w rdzeniu, a jego i tak się wypluwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie prawda dziewczyny ma znaczenie czy zwykły czy forte gdybym sama kapinowala może też bym tak mówiła ale lekarz mi sprzedał tabletki i dal mi forte szybciej działa a po zwykłym zanim zacznie działać uwalnia się z organizmu a po forte powiedział mi ze 3 godz i zacznie się juz dziać i tak bylo o 7 rano wzięłam 4 po język jak kazał nie mniej jak pol godz o 11 zaczęłam plamić o 13 silniejsze krwawienie i wszystko w WC wyleciało do 14 jeszcze mocniej krwawilam a potem jak przy okresie od 13 piłam glukozę bo tak mi lekarz kazal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ma ktoś do odsprzedania zestaw z Women of Web ??? (pigułki Mifepriston i Misoprostol)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam orginalny cytotec lek poronny zakupiony we wloszech lek jest w blistrze ie luzem na odwrocie jest numer serji i data koszt 300 zl w bydgoszczy odbior osobisty poza wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo oni wszyscy chcą tylko zarobic, powiedz gdzie za tyle mozna kupic?



w aptece wystarczy iść i powiedzieć że dla chorej babci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda dziewczyny ma znaczenie czy zwykły czy forte gdybym sama kapinowala może też bym tak mówiła ale lekarz mi sprzedał tabletki i dal mi forte szybciej działa a po zwykłym zanim zacznie działać uwalnia się z organizmu a po forte powiedział mi ze 3 godz i zacznie się juz dziać i tak bylo o 7 rano wzięłam 4 po język jak kazał nie mniej jak pol godz o 11 zaczęłam plamić o 13 silniejsze krwawienie i wszystko w WC wyleciało do 14 jeszcze mocniej krwawilam a potem jak przy okresie od 13 piłam glukozę bo tak mi lekarz kazal


bardzo się cieszymy że akurat Tobie się udało ale proszę nie upieraj się przy swoich głupotach. Wejdź na jakąkolwiek stronę apteki internetowej i przeczytaj : Arthrotec - 200mcg misoprostolu, 50 mg diclofenacu ; Arthrotec Forte - 200 mcg misoprostolu, 75 mg diclofenacu.

Widzisz czym się różnią? rdzeniem, a jego i tak wywalasz.W poronieniu ważny jest misoprostol, a jego mamy po 200 mcg w obu dawkach,  i nie ma znaczenia którą weźmiecie. I pamiętajcie, cztery nie wystarczą ! Owszem, poronienie czasem zaczyna się po pierwszej dawce, ale dla optymalnego oczyszczenia macicy musicie przyjąć 3x4 tabletki w odstępach trzygodzinnych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ma ktoś do odsprzedania zestaw z Women of Web ??? (pigułki Mifepriston i Misoprostol)


zestaw możesz zamówić sama, na womenhelp.org - tutaj nigdy nie wiesz, czy ktoś Ci do koperty nie włoży landrynek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthotrec zwykły całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 200, przesyłka z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości oraz płatne u kuriera, jest możliwość odbioru osobistego, madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w aptece wystarczy iść i powiedzieć że dla chorej babci


może ktoś wie w ktorej aptece w wawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły nie forte całe opakowanie 20 tabletek za 200 zł przesyłka oddzielnie, jeśli chodzi o przesyłke to jest z mozliwościa sprawdzenia oraz płatna u kuriera, możliwy także odbiór osobisty kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie jak mogę dostać takie tabletki najszybciej?? i jakie polecacie które są pewne przynajmniej w 90%???


Jeśli nie znalazłaś wiarygodnego sprzedawcy, podpowiem od kogo kupić. Swoje odebrałam wczoraj, nie zostałam oszukana.
Jaga  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaraz zostane potepiona, ale przechodzilam to juz 2 razy... Za 1 razem jako moda kobieta. Wystarczyly wtedy 4 tabletki art. Bol brzucha dosc silny, poczatkowe krwawienie masakryczne, "skrzepy" 7-8 cm. (8tc). Krwawienie trwalo 2 tygodnie, przez pierwszy tydzien obfite, przez nastepny zmalalo. Wszystko do przezycia. Na poczatku 2015 r. szok. Arth zalatwilam dopiero w 14 tc (!). Balam sie cholernie. Dopiero po 3 dawce wszystko ruszylo. Krwawienie jak woda z kranu. Przed nim dreszcze i uczucie zimna jak nigdy dotad. Bul brzucha ogromny. Myslalam, ze do WC bede musiala sie czolgac. Biegunka i skurcze jednoczesnie. Trwalo moze wszystko gora 2 godziny. Skrzepy wielkosci sredniej piesci. Krwawienie po 2 godzinach unormowalo sie, ale trwalo dobre 3 tygodnie. Od krwawienia po brunatne, brazowe, a w koncu zolte plamienie. Po  3 tygodniach ustapily. Okres po 6 tygodniach od ustania plamienia. W zasadzie jak po porodzie. Mam juz 2 wspanialych dzieci. Stad wiem jak sytuacja po porodzie wyglada. Swoich decyzji nie zaluje. Wam rowniez zycze trafnych, w stosunku do samych siebie, decyzji. Dawkowalam 4 tabletki dopochwowo co 4 godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art całe opakowanie. k-solec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam art całe opakowanie. k-solec@wp.pl


ktoś uczciwy w normalnej cenie ma? kamos.s@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałabym wam opowiedzieć moją historię więc tak mam 20 lat i mam już dwoje dzieci jednak ich ojciec pali dopalacze i ma wszystko w dupie więcc jak się dowiedziałam że znów jestem w ciąży wiedziałam że nie mogę sobie na to pozwolić ponieważ nie stać mnie na to ciężko mi utrzymać dwoje a co dopiero jeszcze jedno i jeszcze ojciec który ma wszystko gdzieś i cały czas mnie poniża oraz wiele razy uderzył. Więc myślę że ci którzy tu piszą że nie zabijaj dziecka i wgl nie znają sytuacji i nie rozumieją ... ja nigdy wcześniej nie pomyślałabym o usunięciu ale mój facet cały czas mi dogadywał że się puszczam że dzieci nie jego i wgl to juz miałam dość jeszcze do tego on nie pracuje ...
Więc kupiłam te tabletki , poszłam do lekarza rodzinnego i powiedziałam że potrzebuje tabletki dla mojej chorej babci bez problemu mi wypisali te tabletki, za opakowanie 20 tab. zapłaciłam 40 zł .
Wzięłam z środy na czwartek w nocy  pierwszą dawkę zażyłam o godzinie 20:30( dopochwowo ) jednak nic takiego mi nie było prócz małych skurczy i dreszczy,  o godzinie 23:30 zażyłam kolejną dawkę , bardzo silne bóle obudziły mnie o 2 w nocy ból był straszny jak bóle parte przy porodzie, oraz gorączka dostałam krwawienia wylatywały skrzepy jednak nie zażyłam 3 dawki ponieważ krwawienie było tak obfite że te tabletki by wypłynęły lub wyleciały ze skrzepami , wczoraj cały dzień krwawiłam na noc wzięłam jeszcze tą 3 dawkę jednak prócz dreszczy już nic się nie działo jednak krwawie nadal i myśle że się udało dziś już się dobrze czuję tylko troszkę krwawię jak przy okresie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie znalazłaś wiarygodnego sprzedawcy, podpowiem od kogo kupić. Swoje odebrałam wczoraj, nie zostałam oszukana.
> Jaga


uczciwego szukam? kamos.s@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! 
Moja sytuacja wygląda tak miałam przeczucie że chyba jestem w ciąży więc zrobiłam test... pierwszy 2 kreski ... nie wierzyłam zrobiłam inny z innej firmy... tez dwie kreski.... załatwiłam recepte, kupiłam tabletki, wczoraj wzięlam pod jezyk pierwsze 4 po pół godzinie pojawiły się pierwsze trzy małe plamki krwi. Stwierdzilam zaczęło się delikatne kłucie w brzuchu po półtorej godziny zaczął mnie strasznie boleć brzuch i dostałam biegunki i mdłości jednak nie wymiotowałam po 3 godzinach od pierwszej dawki kolejne 4 pod język jednak po 15 minutach dwie z nich wyplulam bo od tego gorzkiego smaku nosiło mnie na wymioty.... kilka razy kłucia biegunka dalej męczyła po trzech godzinach kolejne 4 tabletki pod język jednak po około 15minutach znowu myślałam że zwymiotuje więc je wyplułam i zaaplikowałam sobie kolejne 3 dopochwowo. Oprócz tych trzech plamek krwi i takiego brunatnego/ ze zmienną na kolor capucino koloru na podpasce więcej nic się nie działo skrzepki były takie galaretkowate. Dziś od rana brzuch bolał jakaś godzinę temu przestał jednak nie krwawię... co sie dzieje? Zaznaczam że owulację miałam około 10tego więc to bardzo wczesna ciąża.  Co robić? Co się dzieje? Miała któraś podobnie? Zostało mi jeszcze kilka brać dalej? Czy co robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! 
> Moja sytuacja wygląda tak miałam przeczucie że chyba jestem w ciąży więc zrobiłam test... pierwszy 2 kreski ... nie wierzyłam zrobiłam inny z innej firmy... tez dwie kreski.... załatwiłam recepte, kupiłam tabletki, wczoraj wzięlam pod jezyk pierwsze 4 po pół godzinie pojawiły się pierwsze trzy małe plamki krwi. Stwierdzilam zaczęło się delikatne kłucie w brzuchu po półtorej godziny zaczął mnie strasznie boleć brzuch i dostałam biegunki i mdłości jednak nie wymiotowałam po 3 godzinach od pierwszej dawki kolejne 4 pod język jednak po 15 minutach dwie z nich wyplulam bo od tego gorzkiego smaku nosiło mnie na wymioty.... kilka razy kłucia biegunka dalej męczyła po trzech godzinach kolejne 4 tabletki pod język jednak po około 15minutach znowu myślałam że zwymiotuje więc je wyplułam i zaaplikowałam sobie kolejne 3 dopochwowo. Oprócz tych trzech plamek krwi i takiego brunatnego/ ze zmienną na kolor capucino koloru na podpasce więcej nic się nie działo skrzepki były takie galaretkowate. Dziś od rana brzuch bolał jakaś godzinę temu przestał jednak nie krwawię... co sie dzieje? Zaznaczam że owulację miałam około 10tego więc to bardzo wczesna ciąża.  Co robić? Co się dzieje? Miała któraś podobnie? Zostało mi jeszcze kilka brać dalej? Czy co robić?


poczekaj kilka dni art działa nawet po 24-48 godzinachtak na dobre. podaj emaila to może postaram się coś doradzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poczekaj kilka dni art działa nawet po 24-48 godzinachtak na dobre. podaj emaila to może postaram się coś doradzić


Z drugiej strony nie czekaj za długo, jeśli jesteś jedną z kobiet, na którą Arthrotec nie działa, masz jeszcze czas na zamówienie zestawu z womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z drugiej strony nie czekaj za długo, jeśli jesteś jedną z kobiet, na którą Arthrotec nie działa, masz jeszcze czas na zamówienie zestawu z womenhelp.org


proszę izabella.frankfurt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie potrzebuje tabletek możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilnie potrzebuje tabletek możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego


ja zamawiałam od mania888@wp.pl miała dwa opakowania. Jedno ja kupiłam może to drugie jeszcze ma napisz może akurat będzie. dodam że zamawiałam w poniedziałek poleciła mi ją znajoma wszystko jak najbardziej ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilnie potrzebuje tabletek możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego


Miesiac temu zamowilam oryginalny zestaw z wow. Przyszedl 12 pazdziernika. Jest w ryginalnej jasn zielonej kopercie, ma wszystkiie pieczaki. Zamowilam go zapobiegawczo po uzyciu altrotecku. Chce go sprzedac. Zalezy mi tylko na zwrocie gotowki. Rozumiem ten czas oczekiwania i stres na zestaw po zamowieniu. Jesli moge komus pomoc to prosze pisac na adres: silling@o2.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie zażyłam athrotec forte  pod język 4 tabletki strasznie boli żeladek po 2 godzinach wzięłam 3 dopochwowo zostały mi 4 jak zażyć zero rezultatów oprócz bólu żeladka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie zażyłam athrotec forte  pod język 4 tabletki strasznie boli żeladek po 2 godzinach wzięłam 3 dopochwowo zostały mi 4 jak zażyć zero rezultatów oprócz bólu żeladka


co to jest żeladek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żołądka 
Przepraszam za błędy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie zażyłam athrotec forte  pod język 4 tabletki strasznie boli żeladek po 2 godzinach wzięłam 3 dopochwowo zostały mi 4 jak zażyć zero rezultatów oprócz bólu żeladka


który to tydzień ? jak potwierdziłaś ciążę? arthrotec oryginalny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie  jak zastosować  najlepiej Arthrotec Forte pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tydzień  5 zrobiłam 4 testy na wszystkich wyszło ze jestem w ciąży arthrotec oryginalne blistery z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tydzień  5 zrobiłam 4 testy na wszystkich wyszło ze jestem w ciąży arthrotec oryginalne blistery z apteki


wypluwałaś rdzenie ? musisz zaczekać, Arthrotec czasem działa z opóźnieniem, musisz niestety też wiedzieć , że na niektóre kobiety niestety nie działa wcale

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wyplułam trzymałam 4 35 minut i popijalem deikatnie woda następnie zastosowała 3 dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wyplułam trzymałam 4 35 minut i popijalem deikatnie woda następnie zastosowała 3 dopochwowo


rdzenie to silny środek przeciwbólowy, powinno się je wypluwać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały mi jeszcze 4 tabletki i nie mam skurczy ani brzuch mnie nie boli co mam zrobić pomocy ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostały mi jeszcze 4 tabletki i nie mam skurczy ani brzuch mnie nie boli co mam zrobić pomocy ;/


weź je też pod język , tylko wypluj rdzenie. Jeśli nic się nie zadzieje jutro, pojutrze, masz jeszcze dużo czasu na zamówienie oryginalnego zestawu od womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało 5 tabletek mogę je brać pojedynczo aby się rozpuścić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostało 5 tabletek mogę je brać pojedynczo aby się rozpuścić ?


Pojedynczo nie. Po to bierzesz czteru na raz, żeby zaaplikowac odpowiednia dawkę substancji czynnej. OBE maja mieć 30 minut ciągłego kontaktu że śluzówka, nie  muszą się rozpuścić do końca. To co zostaje połykasz, rdzenie wypluwasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej powiem tak naprawde trudno w necie znalezc orginalny art ja mam troje dzieci syn 7 lat corka 2.5 a trzeci syn 1.5 roku i wlasnie trzecia ciaze pozstanowilam usunoc kupilam arthrotect w necie dalam 250zł  zabralam pod jezyk i tak dalej mialam tylko dreszcze nic wiencej wiadomo oszukali mnie nieporonilam ale po tem przez reszte ciazy co dzien myslalam czy ur zdrowe dziecko bylam w poznaniu nawet na prenatalnych kase i na tabletki i na badania pozyczylam . Cale szczescie ur zdrowego chłopca choc przez pierwsze miesiace zycia  ciogle chorowej pluca grypa itp . Wtedy dopiero mialam wyźuty  sumienia . W sierpniu tego roku zmarła moja najmłodsza siostrzyczka miala 19 lat chorowala tylko 3 miesiace ale powaznie menczyla sie ciezka choroba .niekupywalam przezten czas antykoncepcy niemyslalam o tym kasy tez niemialam po kazda lewa złotowke odawalam rodzica na leki itp do siostry . I kurde jestem w ciazy z czwartym ale wiem ze tym razem niemoge urodzic niedam rady finansowe ani psychicznie niewyrobie i znowu zamowilam w necie tym razem 190 niepomogly i poradzilam sie pielegniarki ktora przyjezdzala do sióstry mam teraz orginalne tabletki z apteki jutro zaczynam trzeba znalezc w swojej miejscowosci lekarza ktory przyjmuje prywatnie najlepiej tylko isc do niego trzeba tylko miec pesel i dane starszej osoby powiedzięc tak jak np. Ze babcia jest za stara zeby stac w kolejce juz a potrzebuje ten lek lekarka mi wypisała za wypisanie recepty dalam 20 zl w aptece zaplaciłam 61zl bo lek 100 procent platny bo lekarz prywatny razem 81 zl  taniej i pewniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Wczoraj o godzinie 19 zazylam 4 tabletki pod jezyk. Za jakies pol godziny zaczal mnie pobolewac brzuch mialam biegunke wszystko trwalo jakies pol godziny bo zrobilo mi si niedobrze i zwymiotowalam po czym wszystko ustalo. Nastepna dawke 4 tabletki zazylam dopochwowo poniewaz nie bylam w stanie  wziasc doustkie. Od czasu do czasu pobolewal mnie lekko brzuch dostalam lekkiego plamienia zaczal mnie bardzo bolec zoladek myslalam ze nie wytrzymam. O godz.  1 wzielam nstp. Dawke zmusilam sie pod jezyk jednak trzymalam je pod jezykiem 15 min i eszystko zwymiotowalam. Dzis nic mnie juz nie boli rano lekko plamilam polecialo ze mnie z 3 malusie skrzepy teraz juz nie plamie. Nie wiem co mam robic ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co możesz zrobić ? Czasem arthrotec po prostu nie dziala  :Frown:  możesz iść ną USG, żeby sprawdzić, czy leki przypadkiem nie zaszkodziły ciąży, jeśli jednak się okaże że ciąża ma się dobrze, możesz podjąć dalsze kroki, np zamówienie zestawu od womenek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moge moze wziasc dzis nstp dawke ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedna dawka nic nie zmieni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzi mi o cala kuracie 4 tabletki 3 razy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z całą kuracja mozesz próbować .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec z apteki.kupilam na recepte 2 opkaowania,jedno mi zostalo i jest mi zbedne.Polecam
515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ewentualnie po jakim czasie moge isc do ginekologa jesli tabletki przyjmowalan wczoraj (23.10)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DDodam ze jedna dawke przyjelam dopochwowo (4tab)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ewentualnie po jakim czasie moge isc do ginekologa jesli tabletki przyjmowalan wczoraj (23.10)


w każdej chwili, tylko upewnij się, że w pochwie nie zalegają tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartośći i platne przy odbiorze,więcej informacji na nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - całe opakowanie (20 tabletek) 


Z apteki!!!!

odbiór osobisty - Trójmiasto 

350 zł 

kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie słyszałam żeby dopochwowo stosować to tylko pod język czy może się ktoś odnieść do tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie słyszałam żeby dopochwowo stosować to tylko pod język czy może się ktoś odnieść do tego


możesz stosować tak i tak, nie ma znaczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz stosować tak i tak, nie ma znaczenia




Dokładnie, tak i tak. Potwierdzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dlaczego na śledzeniu przesyłek piszę , że paczkę z WHW nadano z Indii ? Czy to normalne ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dlaczego na śledzeniu przesyłek piszę , że paczkę z WHW nadano z Indii ? Czy to normalne ??


tak, wszystkie paczki od womenek stamtąd idą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły, całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 200zł, płatne przy odbiorze, paczka z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia przed zapłatą, mozliwy odbiór osobisty kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześc dziewczyny! mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania Art, nowe, z apteki, kupione legalnie na receptę (której zdjęcie wysyłam w emailu), sama byłam w potrzebie, a lekarz był na tyle uprzejmy że wypisał mi więcej opakowań. Tabletki sprzedaje tylko jako opakowanie czyli 20 sztuk. Najchętniej preferuje odbiór osobisty ale wyślę również za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki  :Wink:  również jeśli miałybyście jakieś pytania to proszę pisac, sama mam jakieś doświadczenie, chętnie pomogę. aleksandra.kola@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześc dziewczyny! mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania Art, nowe, z apteki, kupione legalnie na receptę (której zdjęcie wysyłam w emailu), sama byłam w potrzebie, a lekarz był na tyle uprzejmy że wypisał mi więcej opakowań. Tabletki sprzedaje tylko jako opakowanie czyli 20 sztuk. Najchętniej preferuje odbiór osobisty ale wyślę również za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki  również jeśli miałybyście jakieś pytania to proszę pisac, sama mam jakieś doświadczenie, chętnie pomogę. aleksandra.kola@op.pl


Zapomniałam dodac ze odbiór osobisty na terenie Poznania  :Wink:

----------


## AlicjaNytz

Drogie Kobiety,
najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest wykonać samodzielnie doprowadzic do poronienia do 12. tygodnia ciąży, używając dwóch leków Mifepristonu (znane też jako tabletka aborcyjna, pigułki aborcyjne, tabletki poronne) oraz Mizoprostolu.
Leki te otrzymacie od Women on Web
womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie Kobiety,
> najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest wykonać samodzielnie doprowadzic do poronienia do 12. tygodnia ciąży, używając dwóch leków Mifepristonu (znane też jako tabletka aborcyjna, pigułki aborcyjne, tabletki poronne) oraz Mizoprostolu.
> Leki te otrzymacie od Women on Web
> womenonweb.org


Są jednak przypadki gdzie kobiety od organizacji nie dostaną obu leków. Mam na myśli takie przypadki gdzie kobiety są chore na astmę itd.

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Są jednak przypadki gdzie kobiety od organizacji nie dostaną obu leków. Mam na myśli takie przypadki gdzie kobiety są chore na astmę itd.


takie kobiety mają mozliwość wykonania aborcji w klinice w Niemczech lub na Słowacji 
ewentualnie wypisac w konsultację jakie leki są przyjmowane i jak często

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moge powiedziec cos na ten temat z wlasnego doswiadczenia. Dostalam je w szpitalu z powodu obumarcia 
zarodka w 8 tyg ciazy bez zadmych oznak. Lekasz na ip zaaplikowal mi ta tabletke, po 4 godz zaczela
dzialac. Ps. Proponuje po aplikacji leku nie jesc bo dochodzi do wymiotow
tak bylo w moim przypadku. Po 4 godz dostalam skurczy
zaczely byc coraz silniejsze, dreszcze, goraczka,biegunka,wymioty.
Pojawialy sie skrzepy i inne zawartosci. Najlepiej aby ktos byl przy nas
bo zdarzaja sie zaslabniecia i odradzam przez pare dni chodzenie do pracy.
2 dni po aplikacji mialam robiona bete poziom chormonow ciazowych i tak ci 2 dzien.
jezeli spada to oki. Po tyg od zarzycia leku czulam sie coraz gorzej
brak apetytu, oslabienie, bol brzucha i ciagle krwawienie.
zrobiono usg ojazalo sie ze nie wszystko sie oczyscilo.
dostalam kolejna dawke leku, z wiazku z tym ze zle znosilam wczesniej zosrawiono mnie
w szpitalu i zrobiono dodatkowe badania. Okazalo sie ze wdalo sie zakarzenie i grozi mi sepsa.
dostawalam przez noc kroplowke i antybiotyki (augmentin) przez noc nie chcial sie organizm oczyscic
Zrobiono dodatkowe badania i cos sie ruszylo. Wypisano mnie ze szpitala, po 10 dniach zglosilam sie na wizyte
kontrolna i wyszlo ze cos jest na macicy. Skierowano mnie ba zabieg histeroskopii. Czekalam ok.5 miesiecy.
przez ten czas lapalam wszystkie infekcje od zapalenia ucha po imgekcje narzadow rodnych.
Po zabiegu histeroskopii dowiedzialam sie od lekarza ze zostaly tam pozostalosci
po poronieniu i po tym zabiegu organizm jeszcze sie oczyszczal. Dodam ze przez te 5 miesiecy mimo
ze nie mialam juz krwawienia to cos wychodzilo ze mnie, okres mialam nieregularny co ok. 40 dni, robily sie torbiele 
na jajnikach.
Nie chce nikogo straszyc, bo to kazdego indywidualna sprawa.
Kazdy organizm jest inny, jedni przechodza lagodnie a drudzy mecza sie tyle czasu.
Jedynie to moge namawiac do wizyty kontrolnej u dobrego lekarza po zarzyciu takiego leku.
gdyz za jakis czas zmienisz zdanie i bedziesz chciala miec dziecko ale nastana nieodwracalne
komplikacje.

----------


## pomocna

20 tabletek za 150 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moge powiedziec cos na ten temat z wlasnego doswiadczenia. Dostalam je w szpitalu z powodu obumarcia 
> zarodka w 8 tyg ciazy bez zadmych oznak. Lekasz na ip zaaplikowal mi ta tabletke, po 4 godz zaczela
> dzialac. Ps. Proponuje po aplikacji leku nie jesc bo dochodzi do wymiotow
> tak bylo w moim przypadku. Po 4 godz dostalam skurczy
> zaczely byc coraz silniejsze, dreszcze, goraczka,biegunka,wymioty.
> Pojawialy sie skrzepy i inne zawartosci. Najlepiej aby ktos byl przy nas
> bo zdarzaja sie zaslabniecia i odradzam przez pare dni chodzenie do pracy.
> 2 dni po aplikacji mialam robiona bete poziom chormonow ciazowych i tak ci 2 dzien.
> jezeli spada to oki. Po tyg od zarzycia leku czulam sie coraz gorzej
> ...


i po co nam ta Twoja historia ?po co straszysz dziewczyny? co innego aborcja, a co innego ciąża obumarła i błędy lekarskie. Bardzo współczuję, że Cię to spotkało, ale nie widzę związku z wywołaniem aborcji, kiedy są inne, większe dawki, a powikłaniami po nieprawidłowo usuniętej, obumarłej ciąży. Gdyby w odpowiednim momencie zrobiono Ci łyżeczkowanie, nie byłoby całej historii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12tab za 120 i 20 tab za 200, płatne przy odbiorze z wczesniejszym sprawdzeniem przesyłki, mozliwy odbiór osobisty. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam za 70 zł.    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Dr Renata

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801

----------


## Dr Renata

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801

----------


## Dr Renata

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801 
niezbedna tabletka ru486 do prawidlowego i bezpiecznego usuniecia plodu. sam lek arthrotec moze spowodowac rozne komplikacje.

----------


## Dr Renata

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801 
Bez tabletki typowo poronnej ru486 ktora zatrzymuje rozwijanie sie plodu moga wystapic rozne komplikacje wiec samego leku arthrotec nie polecam dla wlasnego bezpieczenstwa

----------


## Dr Renata

> kupie, amlynarska@op.pl


Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiście wszystkie powyższe ogłoszenia to ściema, a pani "dr Renata" to oszustka. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! żaden z polskich handlarzy, choćby podawał się za dr Renatę, dra Zbigniewa, czy choćby samego ministra zdrowia, nie jest Wam w stanie sprzedać RU. Jest to lek ścisłego zarachowania, w Polsce niedopuszczony do sprzedaży, dostępny wyłącznie na receptę w klinikach aborcyjnych,i niemożliwy do kupienia w Europie ot tak, w żadnej z holenderskich hurtowni, jak to oni zapewniają. Druga sprawa - do aborcji zestawem nie potrzeba tak dużo misoprostolu - wystarczy 6, max 8 tabletek. Te zestawy które oferuje domniemana P. Renata, składają się z 12 tabletek arthrotecu i dołożonego czegoś, co ma udawać RU. Handlarze wiedzą, że 12 arthroteców, to dawka przy której jest duża szansa na poronienie, więc stąd ta ilość tabletek.

ORYGINALNE zestawy Mifepristone(RU) + Misoprostol tylko od organizacji pomocowych womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moge zastosowac mizoprostol? Czy lepsze jest Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy moge zastosowac mizoprostol? Czy lepsze jest Arthrotec?


zalecam zastosowanie leku arthrotec forte jest najlepszy. Zwykly nie jest az tak skuteczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam cale opakowanie tab arthrotec forte za 170zl + wysylka. piorytet 8zl, za pobraniem lub kurierem za ok 20 tantakt telefoniczny podczas kucacjii. 572-516-755

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oczywiście wszystkie powyższe ogłoszenia to ściema, a pani "dr Renata" to oszustka. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! żaden z polskich handlarzy, choćby podawał się za dr Renatę, dra Zbigniewa, czy choćby samego ministra zdrowia, nie jest Wam w stanie sprzedać RU. Jest to lek ścisłego zarachowania, w Polsce niedopuszczony do sprzedaży, dostępny wyłącznie na receptę w klinikach aborcyjnych,i niemożliwy do kupienia w Europie ot tak, w żadnej z holenderskich hurtowni, jak to oni zapewniają. Druga sprawa - do aborcji zestawem nie potrzeba tak dużo misoprostolu - wystarczy 6, max 8 tabletek. Te zestawy które oferuje domniemana P. Renata, składają się z 12 tabletek arthrotecu i dołożonego czegoś, co ma udawać RU. Handlarze wiedzą, że 12 arthroteców, to dawka przy której jest duża szansa na poronienie, więc stąd ta ilość tabletek.
> 
> ORYGINALNE zestawy Mifepristone(RU) + Misoprostol tylko od organizacji pomocowych womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org


to sa naciagacze aby tylko jak nawiecej pieniedzy z ludzi sciagnac za jednym razem i prosze nie dac sie na to nabrac. Sam arthrotec forte najlepiej starczy i to srednio 12tab. Wiadomo ze lepiej mniec wiecej jezeli 12 tab nie pomoze a forte jest silniejszy i pozatym do 12tyg mozna stosowac arthrotec forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na stronie womenhelp takze pisza ze starczy 12 tabletek mizoprostol jest drozszy ale podobno ma takie same dzialanie, zakupilam tabletki teraz wyczytala ze lepsze sa te drugie i nie wiem co robic :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na stronie womenhelp takze pisza ze starczy 12 tabletek mizoprostol jest drozszy ale podobno ma takie same dzialanie, zakupilam tabletki teraz wyczytala ze lepsze sa te drugie i nie wiem co robic :-(


ale jakie drugie ? misoprostol to nazwa substancji czynnej, która znajduje się właśnie między innymi w Arthrotecu i Cytotecu - w zestawie od Womenek macie czysty misoprostol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to sa naciagacze aby tylko jak nawiecej pieniedzy z ludzi sciagnac za jednym razem i prosze nie dac sie na to nabrac. Sam arthrotec forte najlepiej starczy i to srednio 12tab. Wiadomo ze lepiej mniec wiecej jezeli 12 tab nie pomoze a forte jest silniejszy i pozatym do 12tyg mozna stosowac arthrotec forte



forte nie jest silniejszy nie wprowadzaj ludzi w bład! zarówno zwykły, jaki forte mają tyle samo misoprostolu, czyli 200 mcg - różnią się tylko ilością diclofenacu, jeden ma 50 mg, a drugi 75 mg, ale jego i tak wypluwamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilam Cytotec 200mcg Misoprostol czy to zadziala ? Kupilam w Aptece sporo kosztowalo ale jak ma pomoc to warto bylo,tylko pytanie czy zadziala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupilam Cytotec 200mcg Misoprostol czy to zadziala ? Kupilam w Aptece sporo kosztowalo ale jak ma pomoc to warto bylo,tylko pytanie czy zadziala?


Sam misoprostol ma jakies 70-80% skuteczności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To ja nie rozumiem juz, na stronie womenhelp pisza  ze albo cytotek albo arthrotec i cytotec ma 90% arthrotec 98% to juz sie zakrecialm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - całe opakowanie (20 tabletek) 


Z apteki!!!!

odbiór osobisty - Trójmiasto 

350 zł 

kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ja nie rozumiem juz, na stronie womenhelp pisza  ze albo cytotek albo arthrotec i cytotec ma 90% arthrotec 98% to juz sie zakrecialm


Ty to czytasz na womenonwaves.org ? one tam mają takie dziwne dane, trochę namieszane. Sama możesz przeczytać w tym wątku, że sam misoprostol nie zawsze działa i nie ma znaczenia czy to Cytotec, czy Arthrotec, bo jedno i drugie to misoprostol.  98% pewności daje Ci tylko zestaw z mifepristone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokładnie jest napisane tak :

"najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest wykonać ją samodzielnie do 12. tygodnia ciąży używając dwóch leków Mifepristonu (znane też jako tabletka aborcyjna, pigułki aborcyjne, tabletki poronne) oraz Mizoprostolu (Cytotec, Arthrotec,).
W ten sposób wykonana medyczna aborcja jest skuteczna w ponad 97%." 

czyli tu piszą że masz 97%  szans w momencie gdy masz mifepristone

a dalej :

"Szansa powodzenia przy użyciu mizoprostolu wynosi tylko 90%."

I tu uważam że te 90% to trochę naciągane, bo jednak częściej się zdarza że się nie udaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.


obaczcie jaka ściema - ta sama osoba ogłaszała się na kafeterii pół roku temu i wciska wam bajeczki jakoby to dla siebie zamawiała - OSZUSTWO - dokładnie ten sam tekst...
gość 2015.03.15 [19:44]
Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrzeusmiech.gif Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.

link

h t t p : / / f.kafeteria.pl/temat/f10/searle-1421-cytotec-czy-ktoras-miala-tym-wywolywany-porod-p_3398773/5

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> takie kobiety mają mozliwość wykonania aborcji w klinice w Niemczech lub na Słowacji 
> ewentualnie wypisac w konsultację jakie leki są przyjmowane i jak często


No ja napisalam i dostalam tylko artotec od organizacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja napisalam i dostalam tylko artotec od organizacji.


bo widocznie mifepristone groziłoby Twojemu zdrowiu, lub wchodziło w interakcje z lekami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo widocznie mifepristone groziłoby Twojemu zdrowiu, lub wchodziło w interakcje z lekami


Tak dokładnie , dlatego dla Waszego dobra dziewczyny warto zamawiać tabletki poprzez organizacje , która przeprowadzi z Wami konsultacje i wesprze jeśli będzie to konieczne. Ja pierwszy raz zamówiłam tabletki przez internet niestety zostałam oszukana straciłam pieniądze , czas i nerwy dlatego za drugim podejściem zgłosiłam się do organizacji. Oczywiście każda z Nas decyduje za siebie. Ale teraz wiem , że lepiej poczekać na tabletki z organizacji ( która ma jakieś pojęcie o skutkach tabletek i jak działają z innymi lekami i jak wpływają na nasze choroby) niż łudzić się , że nie zostaniemy oszukane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły, 12 tab za 120 zł, 20 tab za 200 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, oraz płatne u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty, kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

,,byłam na usg udało sie. nie jestem w ciąży ale martwi mnie że od zabiegu przytyłam 3,5kg czy to możliwe?''
łał  :0 usunęłaś ciąże a martwi Cię  ze przytyłaś ? WTF
Ja rozumie ze wpadki się zdarzają i kobiety na różne sposoby ratują się jak mogą nie oceniam nigdy nie byłam w takiej sytuacji, ale taka postawa to dla mnie szok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie lub na sztuki    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie lub na sztuki    sama.irena@o2.pl


 Za 70 zł !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania 2 opakowania arthrotec tel 514159414

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ktoś zamawiał tabletki arhhrotec od sprzedającego Artur tel. 669207947?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześc dziewczyny! mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania Art, nowe, z apteki, kupione legalnie na receptę (której zdjęcie wysyłam w emailu), sama byłam w potrzebie, a lekarz był na tyle uprzejmy że wypisał mi więcej opakowań. Tabletki sprzedaje tylko jako opakowanie czyli 20 sztuk. Najchętniej preferuje odbiór osobisty na terenie Poznania, ale wyślę również za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki  również jeśli miałybyście jakieś pytania to proszę pisac, sama mam jakieś doświadczenie, chętnie pomogę. aleksandra.kola@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w 7tc bliźniaczej czy arthrotec pomoże? Czy przyjąć dawkę jak przy ciąży pojedynczej? Pilnie proszę o pomoc i informację czy któraś z Was miała taką sytuację lub o takiej słyszała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w 7tc bliźniaczej czy arthrotec pomoże? Czy przyjąć dawkę jak przy ciąży pojedynczej? Pilnie proszę o pomoc i informację czy któraś z Was miała taką sytuację lub o takiej słyszała?


nie ma znaczenia czy to ciąża pojedyncza , czy bliźniacza, dawkujesz tak samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 3 opakowania arthrotec forte...Zdjęcie ze to prawdziwa oferta wraz z Twoim mailem odsyłam e-mail selektiv25@wp.pl

----------


## KobietawSieci

Panie A. Prezes... nie boisz sie identyfikacji przy sprzedaży tych opakowań?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie arthrotec 20 szt. 180 zł asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co wpisywałyście jakie dane żeby dokonać przelew jakieś dziwne te numery konta nie wiem co ma być odbiorca itd żeby to dobrze doszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co wpisywałyście jakie dane żeby dokonać przelew jakieś dziwne te numery konta nie wiem co ma być odbiorca itd żeby to dobrze doszło?


poszukaj na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany3

Wlasnie jestem w trakcie calej akcji i nie wiem czy to mozliwe ze tak szybko to ze mnie wyszlo?? bylam w 12/13 tygodniu. O 12 zaczelam brac arthrotec. 3razy po 4 tabletki i wlasnie przed chwila wypadly ze mnie dwie duze rzeczy:-(  nie wiem co to bylo dokladnie bo nie widzialam:-( ale wydaje mi sie ze to bylo wlasnie to. Czy to mozliwe??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany3

dodam jeszcze ze to wszystko jest praktycznie bez zadnego bolu. Nawet przy okresie mnie bardziej boli brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli nie widziałaś płodu i łożyska, to trudno powiedzieć, potwierdź koniecznie USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowan3y

> jeśli nie widziałaś płodu i łożyska, to trudno powiedzieć, potwierdź koniecznie USG


lozysko bylo raczej napewno bo gdy to ze mnie wypadlo wystawala ze mnie jakby pepowina ktora urwalam :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł, 20 tab (opakowanie) za 180 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości oraz płatne u kuriera po sprawdzeniu, mozliwy odbiór osobisty, na życzenie wysyłam zdjęcia, oraz paragon kupna z apteki. madzinek1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - całe opakowanie (20 tabletek) 


Z apteki!!!!

odbiór osobisty - Trójmiasto 

300 zł 

kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poleccie proszę sprawdzone źródło kupna arthrotec, proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawialam od arthrotec.shop@gmail.com
Wszystko jak nalezy, szybka przesyłka.
Cena około 150 zł ( za wszystko z przesyłka). 
Ja juz jestem po... polecam. 

Marta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Was dziewczeta, ja byłam w 6 tyg i jestem po kuracji z Artrothec'iem zadziałało za drugim razem czyli: Pierwsze podejście  3x po 4 tabletki pod język, i oprócz bólów brzucha nic mi wiecej nie było. Drugie podejście po równych 7 dniach 3x po 4 tabletki pod język i zaczęły się bóle podbrzusza, mocne krwawienie razem ze skrzepami i przez 3 dni tak broczyłam krwią. Po badaniu USG po ciąży ani śladu. Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, mam do sprzedania dwa opakowania Arthrotecu (czyt. 40 tabl) za 200 zł. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w okolicach Rzeszowa lub wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać bo nie o to chodzi, wiem jak trudno wyjść z tej sytuacji czy załatwić tą recepte. Dodatkowo będe miała cały zestaw z Women on Web tylko nie wiem kiedy kurier przyniesie a pieniądze już wpłaciłam (po prostu myślałam że Arthrotec nie pomoże i zamówiłam). Podaje numer telefonu: 535 141 631 jeśli ktoś się zdecyduje to prosze dzwonić
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam od kasi purpurowej ogłasza się gdzieś tutaj całkiem niedawno
W moim przypadku nie było leku  ale recepta, poszliśmy do apteki, kupiłam sama.
Zapłaciłam 200 zł + około 50 zł za arthro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziś "akcja" więc dam znać jak poszło...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalny cytotec zakupilam go we wloskiej aptece na receptę lek jest  w 100 % orginalny i skuteczny lek jest w blistrach na odwrocie jest data ważności i numer serji w listku jest 10 sztuk tabletki sa szesciokatne cena 300 zl za 10 sztuk tel 572475417 możliwość  odbioru osobistego w bydgoszczy albo wysyłka  ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiał tabletki od Pana Pawła arthrotec.shop@Gmail.com.proszę o info czy to uczciwy sprzedawca?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś polecić sprawdzonego sprzedawcę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z dziewczyn zamawiała u sprzedającego: arthrotec.shop@gmail.com???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziś "akcja" więc dam znać jak poszło...


Witaj, jesteś już po.? Jak poszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. Ja już zamawiałam z arthortec.shop@gmail.com. Wszystko było w porządku.
Asia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj, jesteś już po.? Jak poszło?


Brzuch bolał jakbym miała urodzić.
Wyleciała ze mnie taka jakby... wątróbka. Podpaska za podpaską.
Dziś rano wstałam tak jakby... Jakbym była nie wyspana (bo byłam, zasnęłam dopiero o 4) i jakbym okres dostała, brzuch delikatnie bolał.
mam wrażenie że się udało bo zjadłam śniadanie normalnie (ostatnimi dniami po czymkolwiek co zjadłam to wymiotowałam), wypiłam kawę (też zawsze rzygałam). 
Babeczka była ze mną w kontakcie, pół nocy sms. Mój chłopak obok.
Nie było aż tak źle.
Oprócz rozwolnienia ;/

We za tydzień wtorek/środę pójdę do lekarza sprawdzić czy wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z dziewczyn zamawiała u sprzedającego: arthrotec.shop@gmail.com???


Brałam od kasia_purpurowa. Dostajesz lek z apteki i pomaga jak, kiedy, co się dzieje. Podobno pielęgniara.
Musiałam jechać aż do Gdańska bo odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dostałam receptę na 2 opakowania arthrotec

mogę jedno odsprzedać

odbiór osobisty albo wysyłka

jolanta_gabriela@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brzuch bolał jakbym miała urodzić.
> Wyleciała ze mnie taka jakby... wątróbka. Podpaska za podpaską.
> Dziś rano wstałam tak jakby... Jakbym była nie wyspana (bo byłam, zasnęłam dopiero o 4) i jakbym okres dostała, brzuch delikatnie bolał.
> mam wrażenie że się udało bo zjadłam śniadanie normalnie (ostatnimi dniami po czymkolwiek co zjadłam to wymiotowałam), wypiłam kawę (też zawsze rzygałam). 
> Babeczka była ze mną w kontakcie, pół nocy sms. Mój chłopak obok.
> Nie było aż tak źle.
> Oprócz rozwolnienia ;/
> 
> We za tydzień wtorek/środę pójdę do lekarza sprawdzić czy wszystko ok.


A w którym byłaś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam w 6 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry wieczór,

Na wstepie powiem, ze zanim sprobowalam *** przeczytałam prawie cały ten wątek. Widzę, że jest mało osób, które oceniają - za to dziękuję. Nie przyszłam tu po rozgrzeszenie. Bo i tak będe wewnętrzną wojne prowadziła do końca moich dni.
Mam 27 lat, rozum rozwinięty na tyle, by kojarzyć fakty i brać odpowiedzialnośc za swoje decyzje więc nie linczujcie mnie proszę. W którym dokładnie tygodniu jestem/byłam - nie wiem. Test ciązowy robiłam 4 tygodnie temu. Byl negatywny. Potem dostalam okres, który trwał 5 dni. Test robiłam we wtorek. Pozytywny. Mam już jedno dziecko, jestem rozwódką. Nie jestem pewna obecnego partnera - nie chcę krzywdzić kolejnego dziecka moimi życiowymi bolączkami.
Przyjełam *** zgodnie ze schematem: 4 tab doustnie , po 3 h znów, i po 3 h ostatnia dawka 4 tabletki.Po pierwszje rozbolał mnie lekko brzuch, czułam jak "pracuje organizm", temperatura, dreszcze. Pieczenie w ustach, odruchy wymiotne. Dałam radę. Tabletki rozpuszczały się szybciej niż "mawia internet" - po 15-20 min był trwardy rdzeń, który wyplułam. Lekkie skurcze, gorączka. Po drugiej dawce to samo co przy pierwszej, dodatkowo bardziej bolal mnie brzuch. Nie wymiotowałam i nie miałam biegunki bo przez 3 dni nic nie jadłam - jedynie piłam wodę by się nie odwodnić. Czułam jedynie, że pracują jelita na pełnych obrotach. Po trzeciej dawce lekko zaczełam plamić - dosłownie pare kropel brązowego koloru. Poszłam spać. Obudziłam się, poleciałam do toalety, biegunka... niczym woda z kranu (zjadłam w nocy banana, umierałam z głodu, wycienczenie, mroczki). Nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić, czy w tym samym momencie wyleciał ze mnie płód, skrzepy, krew, cokolwiek. Poszłam na czworaka do łóżka. Zasnęłam. Rano obudzilam się z kolejnymi małymi plamkami brązowymi. Również dosłownie kilka. Dziś mam spuchnięty brzuch, trochę napięty. Czuję dziwny ból, jakby menstruacyjny. Piersi bolą trochę mniej. 
W poniedziałek ide na USG zobaczyć co się dzieje/co się nie dzieje/co zrobiłam... 

Myślicie, że poronienie jest tylko wtedy, gdy obficie krwawi? 

Czy może być tak, że w przypadku bardzo początkowej ciazy nie ma krwawienia/jest znikome? 

Przyznaję, nie byłam na USG w piatek przed braniem medykamentów, bo moja psychika nie zniosłaby widoku pęcherzyka na ekranie. Spanikowałam. Odwołałam wizytę i przesunęłam na poniedziałek.

----------


## niezarejestrowana

Zapomniałąm zapytac, czy wiadomo, od którego tygodnia ciązy działa ***.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Was dziewczeta, ja byłam w 6 tyg i jestem po kuracji z Artrothec'iem zadziałało za drugim razem czyli: Pierwsze podejście  3x po 4 tabletki pod język, i oprócz bólów brzucha nic mi wiecej nie było. Drugie podejście po równych 7 dniach 3x po 4 tabletki pod język i zaczęły się bóle podbrzusza, mocne krwawienie razem ze skrzepami i przez 3 dni tak broczyłam krwią. Po badaniu USG po ciąży ani śladu. Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, mam do sprzedania dwa opakowania Arthrotecu (czyt. 40 tabl) za 200 zł. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w okolicach Rzeszowa lub wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać bo nie o to chodzi, wiem jak trudno wyjść z tej sytuacji czy załatwić tą recepte. Dodatkowo będe miała cały zestaw z Women on Web tylko nie wiem kiedy kurier przyniesie a pieniądze już wpłaciłam (po prostu myślałam że Arthrotec nie pomoże i zamówiłam). Podaje numer telefonu: 535 141 631 jeśli ktoś się zdecyduje to prosze dzwonić
> Pozdrawiam


Dla tych które poszukują sprawdzonej osoby, zależy mi na szybkiej sprzedaży, bo i tak mi to już nie potrzebne a komuś zawsze może pomóc. Nie jestem pseudo ''handlarzem'' który wysyła Cerutin zamiast Arth... tylko po prostu chce pomóc tak jak Wy i to forum pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, że temat oklepany, ale bardzo prosiłabym o cofnięcie na stronę postu nr 304 i odpisanie przez jakąs dobrą duszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy pierwszych tygodniach ciazy, nie musi wcale tej krwi byc duzo. Zalezy od kobiety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy pierwszych tygodniach ciazy, nie musi wcale tej krwi byc duzo. Zalezy od kobiety.


Ja własnie miałam dosłowne plamienie brązowe. na początku lekkie plamienie czerwone. teraz mija 24h od kuracji medykamentami - brzuch spuchnięty. pobolewa. nie moge za bardzo chodzić, a jak chodzę to boli. ból jak przed okresem. nic poza tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja własnie miałam dosłowne plamienie brązowe. na początku lekkie plamienie czerwone. teraz mija 24h od kuracji medykamentami - brzuch spuchnięty. pobolewa. nie moge za bardzo chodzić, a jak chodzę to boli. ból jak przed okresem. nic poza tym.


Już po... Przed chwilą, bez krwawienia, wyszedł 2mm płód żylastokrwisty z widoczną malutką pępowiną... dalej żadnego krwawienia. Obawiam się, że najgorsza część dopiero przede mną. Noszenie tego brzemienia bedzie najtrudniejszym elementem mojego dalszego życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już po... Przed chwilą, bez krwawienia, wyszedł 2mm płód żylastokrwisty z widoczną malutką pępowiną... dalej żadnego krwawienia. Obawiam się, że najgorsza część dopiero przede mną. Noszenie tego brzemienia bedzie najtrudniejszym elementem mojego dalszego życia.


Dwumilimetrowy płód? Chyba zarodek, płód jest po 12 tc. A poza tym jak był mniejszy od mrówki, to jak dojrzalas pępowine ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartośći i platne przy odbiorze,więcej informacji na nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalny cytotec zakupilam go we wloskiej aptece na receptę lek jest w 100 % orginalny i skuteczny lek jest w blistrach na odwrocie jest data ważności i numer serji w listku jest 10 sztuk tabletki sa szesciokatne cena 300 zl za 10 sztuk tel 572475417 możliwość odbioru osobistego w bydgoszczy albo wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec bydgoszcz koszt 300 zl 10 tab odbior osobisty 572475417

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jolanta_gabriela@wp.pl

zostało mi 1 opakowanie (dostałam receptę na 2 - wykorzystałam 1)

Oddam w okolicach gdańska za 250 zł
Mogę też wysłać - z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwumilimetrowy płód? Chyba zarodek, płód jest po 12 tc. A poza tym jak był mniejszy od mrówki, to jak dojrzalas pępowine ??



zarodek, płód - i tak nie zmienia to faktu, że zabiłam w sobie nowe zycie. Dostrzegłam przezroczystokrwistą tkankę, w środku zawiniete w kształcie C ciemniejsza tkanka. Do całej tkanki, która na zewnątrz była pokryta "błoną przezrozczystą" było połączenie cienką nicią. Jestem pewna, że był to zarodek.

----------


## Zalamana

Witam mam pytanie jak to brac bo jedne dziewczyny pisza ze biora dopochwowo inne ze doustnie i szczerze mowiac zglupialam i nie wiem jak lepiej? I czy tylko ten jeden lek wystarczy?? Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jestem po tej kuracji,PANI MARII( JAKIEŚ 2 TABLETKI I 8 ATRHROTEC)
w piątek zaczęłam całą kurację i nie wiem czy się udała jeszcze do teraz boli mnie brzuch ale w niedziele rano dostałam lekkiego plamiena i cały czas jest to plamienie takie brązowe. nie wiem co mam robić dalej? pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem po tej kuracji,pani marii( jakieś 2 tabletki i 8 atrhrotec)
> w piątek zaczęłam całą kurację i nie wiem czy się udała jeszcze do teraz boli mnie brzuch ale w niedziele rano dostałam lekkiego plamiena i cały czas jest to plamienie takie brązowe. Nie wiem co mam robić dalej? Pomocy


to był 4-5 tyg ciązy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to był 4-5 tyg ciązy.


NIE WIEM CZY KUPOWAĆ JESZCZE TE TABLETKI  nie wiem czy tamto zadziałało czy nie. zaraz oszaleje......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej 
> Ja robiłam przelew z Millennium,  z racji ze mam ciężko bo sama wychowuje dwójkę dzieci i jestem w trakcie rozwodu, za zestaw policzyli mi 45€ wiec w sumie jak zrobiłam przelew wyszło mi z opłatami ok 220zl. 
> Teraz czekam niecierpliwie na przesyłkę, wczoraj ja nadali. Na polskiej stronie jeszcze nie widnieje ale na zagranicznej tak. 
> Ciągle się jeszcze zastanawiam czy wezmę te pigułki, mam duży dylemat albo wychowywać bez ojca (mój mąż nim nie jest) albo z wygody usunąć bo moje dzieci już są bardzo samodzielne 7 i 9 lat. 
> Boje się przede wszystkim bólu, i że długo będzie krwawienie.


Cześć dziewczyny,  
Przed wczoraj wzięłam 1 tabletkę  Z zestawu WOW, Mifepristone po niej nic się nie działo specjalnie,  po ok 12 godz delikatne brązowe plamienie.  Po 24 godz 4 tabletki mizoprostolu między policzki a dziąsła,  po ok 2 godz raz zwymiotowalam i w tym samym czasie musiałam usiąść na sedes,  poczułam tylko jak dwa razy coś wielkości ok 2-3 cm ze mnie wylecialo nie chciałam na to patrzeć wiec spuscilam wodę.  Po tym tylko,  jak robiłam siku to wtedy było krwawienie takie trochę większe jak przy miesiączce, a teraz po ok 16 godz lekkie krwawienie z malusieńkimi skrzepow,  i od czasu do czasu minimalny ból podbrzusza.  Czy myślicie że się udało. 
To był początek 8 tyg.  Dodam że mam dwoje dzieci i po porodzie tez nie krwawilam długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art za pobraniem cena 150 zł k-solec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w ciązy 5-6 tyg kupiłam jakiś zestaw od pani marii dwie tabletki plus 8 arthr forte dopochwowo cała akcja rozpoczęłą się w piątek w niedzielę rano zaczęłam plamić na brązowo aż do dziś i teraz troche boli brzuch ale nie wiem czy to wogóle się udało, i dla pewności kupiłabym jeszcze 20 tabletek arthr forte od pewnej 100% osoby bo zaraz oszaleje będąc w takiej nie pewności wszystkie piszecie że było duże krwawienie straszny ból brzucha a tu prawie nic nawet nie jak przy okresie :Frown:  POMOCY . piszcie kto ma pewne źródło żeby kupić i nie być oszukaną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny,  
> Przed wczoraj wzięłam 1 tabletkę  Z zestawu WOW, Mifepristone po niej nic się nie działo specjalnie,  po ok 12 godz delikatne brązowe plamienie.  Po 24 godz 4 tabletki mizoprostolu między policzki a dziąsła,  po ok 2 godz raz zwymiotowalam i w tym samym czasie musiałam usiąść na sedes,  poczułam tylko jak dwa razy coś wielkości ok 2-3 cm ze mnie wylecialo nie chciałam na to patrzeć wiec spuscilam wodę.  Po tym tylko,  jak robiłam siku to wtedy było krwawienie takie trochę większe jak przy miesiączce, a teraz po ok 16 godz lekkie krwawienie z malusieńkimi skrzepow,  i od czasu do czasu minimalny ból podbrzusza.  Czy myślicie że się udało. 
> To był początek 8 tyg.  Dodam że mam dwoje dzieci i po porodzie tez nie krwawilam długo.


jeśli to był oryginalny zestaw, to się udało. Krwawienie może się zmniejszać i zwiększać, oczyszczasz się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w ciązy 5-6 tyg kupiłam jakiś zestaw od pani marii dwie tabletki plus 8 arthr forte dopochwowo cała akcja rozpoczęłą się w piątek w niedzielę rano zaczęłam plamić na brązowo aż do dziś i teraz troche boli brzuch ale nie wiem czy to wogóle się udało, i dla pewności kupiłabym jeszcze 20 tabletek arthr forte od pewnej 100% osoby bo zaraz oszaleje będąc w takiej nie pewności wszystkie piszecie że było duże krwawienie straszny ból brzucha a tu prawie nic nawet nie jak przy okresie POMOCY . piszcie kto ma pewne źródło żeby kupić i nie być oszukaną.


Zestaw na pewno nie był oryginalny, pani maria to oszustka, która sama sobie tu pisze reklamy i pochwały, a plamienie to za mało żeby poronić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli to był oryginalny zestaw, to się udało. Krwawienie może się zmniejszać i zwiększać, oczyszczasz się


Zestaw na pewno był oryginalny, 
Trochę martwi mnie to obecne małe krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw na pewno był oryginalny, 
> Trochę martwi mnie to obecne małe krwawienie


krwawienie może się jeszcze zwiększać, jeśli coś Cię niepokoi możesz iść na USG,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> krwawienie może się jeszcze zwiększać, jeśli coś Cię niepokoi możesz iść na USG,


Juz prawie 20   godz po,  samopoczucie ogólnie ok,  minimalne zawroty głowy i lekkie osłabienie czuje, mam nadzieje ze to normalne,  czy któraś z was też tak miała.
A i objawy ciąży ustąpiły czyli nudności i senność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Czy któraś z was ma może oryginalny zestaw na zbyciu z WHW? Zwykły artrotec nie zadziałał na mnie.... lekkie plamienie trochę brązowej mazi nic więcej i ból brzuchu od tygodnia nic się nie dzieje robiłam usg... potrzebuje zestawu z whw.... tam jest drogie a może ktoś ma na zbyciu za pobraniem mogę zapłacic 100zł od ręki więcej niestety nie mam. Błagam pomocy....;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Czy któraś z was ma może oryginalny zestaw na zbyciu z WHW? Zwykły artrotec nie zadziałał na mnie.... lekkie plamienie trochę brązowej mazi nic więcej i ból brzuchu od tygodnia nic się nie dzieje robiłam usg... potrzebuje zestawu z whw.... tam jest drogie a może ktoś ma na zbyciu za pobraniem mogę zapłacic 100zł od ręki więcej niestety nie mam. Błagam pomocy....;(


na dziecko też pewnie Cię nie będzie stać skoro nie masz na zestaw, napisz do womenek z prośbą o obniżenie darowizny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Czy któraś z was ma może oryginalny zestaw na zbyciu z WHW? Zwykły artrotec nie zadziałał na mnie.... lekkie plamienie trochę brązowej mazi nic więcej i ból brzuchu od tygodnia nic się nie dzieje robiłam usg... potrzebuje zestawu z whw.... tam jest drogie a może ktoś ma na zbyciu za pobraniem mogę zapłacic 100zł od ręki więcej niestety nie mam. Błagam pomocy....;(


W którym jesteś teraz tygodniu,  
Możesz napisać do women on web 
ze nie stać cię,  W płacisz tylko taka kwotę którą omal zasugerujesz. Ja w sumie zapłaciłam  ok  200 zł bo tyle mogłam. Na przesyłkę od momentu wpłaty czekałam ok 12 dni do warszawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy wszystkie osoby tutaj kłamią i oszukują osoby które potrzebują pomocy? potrzebuję zestaw wow do 300 zł mogę zapłacić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem, ktore wpisy sa prawdziwe a ktore to bajki... ja niestety zostalam oszukana, przelalam pieniadze to to miala byc gwarancja szybkosci wysylki..... i od tej pory cisza.... nie wiedzialam, ze istniejaosoby ktore w tak perfidny sposob moga postepowac.... wiem, naiwna jestem... ale w glowie mi sie to nie miesci, ze sa takie osoby!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem, ktore wpisy sa prawdziwe a ktore to bajki... ja niestety zostalam oszukana, przelalam pieniadze to to miala byc gwarancja szybkosci wysylki..... i od tej pory cisza.... nie wiedzialam, ze istniejaosoby ktore w tak perfidny sposob moga postepowac.... wiem, naiwna jestem... ale w glowie mi sie to nie miesci, ze sa takie osoby!!!!


jedyna prawda jest taka, ze nie warto ufać żadnym ogłoszeniom od handlarzy, bo przecież za pomoc w aborcji i wprowadzanie tabletek do obrotu grozi kara, więc to juz powinno Wam dać do myślenia, że nikt nie robi tego z dobroci serca i filantropii, tylko nadstawia tyłka za gruba kasę, albo zwyczajnie robi Was w konia, tym bardziej jak wpłacacie komuś na konto w ciemno ? Czy jak podam Wam nr konta, to też przelejecie mi kilka stówek? "Jestem Ordynatorem Ginekologii w szpitalu w Przemyślu i mam duże doświadczenie" , albo "jestem pani maria i kupuję tabletki w holenderskiej hurtowni" Wystarczą takie opowiastki, czy mam coś lepszego wymyślić, żebyście mi zrobiły przelew?. Dajecie się nabierać na historyjki, handlarze mamią Was bajeczkami o szybkich wysyłkach, cudownych zestawach, niezawodnych tabletkach. a potem się okazuje, że pieniądze przepadają, przychodzą witaminy wsypane luzem do koperty, a telefon handlarza nagle milknie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy wszystkie osoby tutaj kłamią i oszukują osoby które potrzebują pomocy? potrzebuję zestaw wow do 300 zł mogę zapłacić


Zamów na WoH albo WoW ja czekałam ok 12 dni i masz pewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 300 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty zdjecie w ogloszeniu posiadam tylko ja jezeli jest pod innym numerem to znaczy ze to oszus 
Telefon: 572475417 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy wszystkie osoby tutaj kłamią i oszukują osoby które potrzebują pomocy? potrzebuję zestaw wow do 300 zł mogę zapłacić


 moge ci odsprzedac cytotec 10 tab 300 zlotych wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 501602784 OLA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 300 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty zdjecie w ogloszeniu posiadam tylko ja jezeli jest pod innym numerem to znaczy ze to oszus 
> Telefon: 572475417 marta


cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli misoprostol, idąc za tym skuteczność około 70-80 % . 10 tabletek to trochę za mało, bo to dwie i pół dawki, a biorąc sam misoprostol, czasem potrzeba i pięciu dawek. Kolejną sprawą jest cena, ja wiem, że Cytotec w aptece jest drogi, ale gdybym miała wydać 300 zł, wolałabym zestaw od Womenek, bo to ponad 98% skuteczności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wolałabym zestaw od Womenek, bo to ponad 98% skuteczności.


i tym podobne, codziennie, co stronę
tak mnie zastanawia ile dostajesz od każdego takiego wpisu. marketing szeptany to się nazywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i tym podobne, codziennie, co stronę
> tak mnie zastanawia ile dostajesz od każdego takiego wpisu. marketing szeptany to się nazywa


Napisz do Womenek, może Ci odpowiedzą  :Smile:  nie zapomnij wziąć potwierdzeń przelewów na moje konto  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym jesteś teraz tygodniu,  
> Możesz napisać do women on web 
> ze nie stać cię,  W płacisz tylko taka kwotę którą omal zasugerujesz. Ja w sumie zapłaciłam  ok  200 zł bo tyle mogłam. Na przesyłkę od momentu wpłaty czekałam ok 12 dni do warszawy.




Jestem w 5 tyg ciaży... (do innej osoby która napisała) i racja nie bd mnie stać na kolejne dziecko....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was brała arthrotec dwa razy? Za pierwszym razem (brałam w piątek 3 x 4 tabletki co 3 godziny diustnie) miałam brązowe plamienie, gorączke, skurcze i dreszcze. Nic wiecej do dziś. W środe przymierzam sie powtórzyć... Czy zwiększyć dawkę ? Czy robić to samo? Czy istnieje szansa, że to pomoże?Jestem w 6tc....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze i drogo ale orginalne i 10 tab cytotecu wystarczy mysle ze mowi samo za siebie jezeli wysylam cos ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci ze jest to orginal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze i drogo ale orginalne i 10 tab cytotecu wystarczy mysle ze mowi samo za siebie jezeli wysylam cos ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci ze jest to orginal


to czemu tej dziewczynie z posta wyżej nie pomogło ? przecież to to samo co w Arthrotecu, 200 mcg misoprostolu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was brała arthrotec dwa razy? Za pierwszym razem (brałam w piątek 3 x 4 tabletki co 3 godziny diustnie) miałam brązowe plamienie, gorączke, skurcze i dreszcze. Nic wiecej do dziś. W środe przymierzam sie powtórzyć... Czy zwiększyć dawkę ? Czy robić to samo? Czy istnieje szansa, że to pomoże?Jestem w 6tc....



jest tu ktoś taki ?

----------


## annadominika83

Cześć, z Twojej wiadomosci wnioskuję, że jesteś już mamą. Przesyłam Ci historię kobiety, którą poznałam kilka dni temu i która sprawiła, że temat aborcji stał sie dla mnie bardzo ważny. Może Cię to zainteresuje...

"Jest we mnie tyle emocji i słów, które pragnę wykrzyczeć..a kiedy siadam przed komputerem nie wiem od czego zacząć. Może wprost:zabiłam swoje dziecko. Czuję się jak ostatnie ścierwo i nie mam siły żyć. Ciężko mi pisać bo oczy zalewają mi łzy, ale wiem, że jeśli się tym z kimś nie podzielę to nie wytrzymam ani minuty dłużej.

Parę miesięcy temu dowiedziałam się, że jestem w ciąży-była rozpacz i strach i te myśli że nie dam rady bo przecież mam już 10miesięcznego syna który jeszcze się nawet dobrze nie odkleił od piersi,że już teraz brakuje sił i czasu żeby to wszystko ogarnąć, że brakuje pieniędzy..teraz uważam te argumenty za gówno warte. Na zimno i bez większego zastanowienia postanowiłam że wezmę tabletki poronne. Nie mogę uwierzyć że byłam tak bezwzględna-jakby coś zamroziło mi serce na ten czas,jakby diabeł mnie opętał..w każdym razie pierwsza próba się nie udała, nadal byłam w ciąży a zorientowałam się trochę za późno. To był już 12tydzień ale to mnie nie powstrzymało, żeby spróbować ponownie. Wmawiałam sobie że teraz już trzeba załatwić sprawę do końca bo po pierwszej próbie dziecko może urodzić się upośledzone..oczywiście to były myśli przez wygodnictwo. Wzięłam drugą dawkę i poroniłam..ale to co zobaczyłam w toalecie na zawsze odmieni moje życie..i już nic nie będzie jak dawniej. 

Zobaczyłam małe dziecko, małego bezbronnego człowieka leżącego na dnie muszli. Człowieczka , któremu nie* dałam szans na przeżycie a który pewnie walczył do końca..małe stopy i ręce,które mnie nigdy nie przytulą. Wtedy rozpuścił się lód w moim sercu ale co z tego, było już za późno. Spuściłam swoje dziecko w toalecie, bo nie było już odwrotu..minęło już parę tygodni a ja nadal mam przed oczami te małe stopy i wiem, że będę je widzieć już do śmierci. Teraz patrząc na mojego syna zastanawiam się gdzie jest jego brat/siostra i ta myśl nie daje mi żyć. Już sam fakt że jego małe ciałko leży wśród ekskrementów w kanalizacji doprowadza mnie do obłędu, ale bardziej martwi mnie gdzie jest jego dusza. Czy jest szczęśliwe, czy kochane czy spokojne. Czy wróci do mnie kiedyś pod postacią innego dziecka czy zostanie odesłane kobiecie która na nie zasługuje czy zostanie w niebie a Bóg przytuli je do serca i wynagrodzi mu to że nigdy nie mogło przeżyć na ziemi ani jednego dnia, czy wynagrodzi mu to że jego matka-osoba która powinna kochać najmocniej po prostu je zabiła..jak mam teraz żyć, z milionem tych pytań w głowie?czy któraś z was zna odpowiedź na któreś z nich?może rozmawiałyście o tym z jakimś księdzem?bardzo was proszę powiedzcie gdzie jest moje dziecko i czy kiedykolwiek je jeszcze spotkam?jak mam odkupić swojewiny?czy w ogóle jest to możliwe?czy ono mi kiedyś wybaczy?czy Bóg mi wybaczy?Bo jedno jest pewne ja sobie nigdy tego nie daruję..tak bardzo chcę cofnąć czas.. "

Ty nie musisz na szczęście jeszcze cofać czasu...Twojemu dziecku bije już małe serduszko, i pamięć o tym serduszku zapewne już nigdy nie zniknie z Twojego serca. 

Jeśli jesteś w trudnej sytuacji albo zwyczajnie chciałabyś pogadać napisz - anna.dominika.83@wp.pl 
Na pewno odpiszę. Pozdrawiam ciepło!
Ania

----------


## annadominika83

Cześć, z Twojej wiadomosci wnioskuję, że jesteś już mamą. Przesyłam Ci historię kobiety, którą poznałam kilka dni temu i która sprawiła, że temat aborcji stał sie dla mnie bardzo ważny. Może Cię to zainteresuje...

"Jest we mnie tyle emocji i słów, które pragnę wykrzyczeć..a kiedy siadam przed komputerem nie wiem od czego zacząć. Może wprost:zabiłam swoje dziecko. Czuję się jak ostatnie ścierwo i nie mam siły żyć. Ciężko mi pisać bo oczy zalewają mi łzy, ale wiem, że jeśli się tym z kimś nie podzielę to nie wytrzymam ani minuty dłużej.

Parę miesięcy temu dowiedziałam się, że jestem w ciąży-była rozpacz i strach i te myśli że nie dam rady bo przecież mam już 10miesięcznego syna który jeszcze się nawet dobrze nie odkleił od piersi,że już teraz brakuje sił i czasu żeby to wszystko ogarnąć, że brakuje pieniędzy..teraz uważam te argumenty za gówno warte. Na zimno i bez większego zastanowienia postanowiłam że wezmę tabletki poronne. Nie mogę uwierzyć że byłam tak bezwzględna-jakby coś zamroziło mi serce na ten czas,jakby diabeł mnie opętał..w każdym razie pierwsza próba się nie udała, nadal byłam w ciąży a zorientowałam się trochę za późno. To był już 12tydzień ale to mnie nie powstrzymało, żeby spróbować ponownie. Wmawiałam sobie że teraz już trzeba załatwić sprawę do końca bo po pierwszej próbie dziecko może urodzić się upośledzone..oczywiście to były myśli przez wygodnictwo. Wzięłam drugą dawkę i poroniłam..ale to co zobaczyłam w toalecie na zawsze odmieni moje życie..i już nic nie będzie jak dawniej. 

Zobaczyłam małe dziecko, małego bezbronnego człowieka leżącego na dnie muszli. Człowieczka , któremu nie* dałam szans na przeżycie a który pewnie walczył do końca..małe stopy i ręce,które mnie nigdy nie przytulą. Wtedy rozpuścił się lód w moim sercu ale co z tego, było już za późno. Spuściłam swoje dziecko w toalecie, bo nie było już odwrotu..minęło już parę tygodni a ja nadal mam przed oczami te małe stopy i wiem, że będę je widzieć już do śmierci. Teraz patrząc na mojego syna zastanawiam się gdzie jest jego brat/siostra i ta myśl nie daje mi żyć. Już sam fakt że jego małe ciałko leży wśród ekskrementów w kanalizacji doprowadza mnie do obłędu, ale bardziej martwi mnie gdzie jest jego dusza. Czy jest szczęśliwe, czy kochane czy spokojne. Czy wróci do mnie kiedyś pod postacią innego dziecka czy zostanie odesłane kobiecie która na nie zasługuje czy zostanie w niebie a Bóg przytuli je do serca i wynagrodzi mu to że nigdy nie mogło przeżyć na ziemi ani jednego dnia, czy wynagrodzi mu to że jego matka-osoba która powinna kochać najmocniej po prostu je zabiła..jak mam teraz żyć, z milionem tych pytań w głowie?czy któraś z was zna odpowiedź na któreś z nich?może rozmawiałyście o tym z jakimś księdzem?bardzo was proszę powiedzcie gdzie jest moje dziecko i czy kiedykolwiek je jeszcze spotkam?jak mam odkupić swojewiny?czy w ogóle jest to możliwe?czy ono mi kiedyś wybaczy?czy Bóg mi wybaczy?Bo jedno jest pewne ja sobie nigdy tego nie daruję..tak bardzo chcę cofnąć czas.. "

Ty nie musisz na szczęście jeszcze cofać czasu...Twojemu dziecku bije już małe serduszko, i pamięć o tym serduszku zapewne już nigdy nie zniknie z Twojego serca. 

Jeśli jesteś w trudnej sytuacji albo zwyczajnie chciałabyś pogadać napisz - anna.dominika.83@wp.pl 
Na pewno odpiszę. Pozdrawiam ciepło!
Ania

----------


## annadominika83

Cześć! Jest takie forum blizna na stronie gazety pl. Jesli ciężko Ci żyć z wiedzą, że Twoje dziecko odeszło - tam otrzymasz wsparcie. Pozdrawiam!
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć! Jest takie forum blizna na stronie gazety pl. Jesli ciężko Ci żyć z wiedzą, że Twoje dziecko odeszło - tam otrzymasz wsparcie. Pozdrawiam!
> Ania


Spierdzielaj na aniolkowe fora, nie potrzeba nam twoich lzawych historyjek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spierdzielaj na aniolkowe fora, nie potrzeba nam twoich lzawych historyjek.



Niektore kobiety borykają się z wielkimi problemami wszelkiej maści - ja też biję sie z myślami co robić, ale nie Twoj komenarz Aniu nie był tym, jaki oczekiwałam - zadałam konkretne pytanie dot. drugiego razu z a*****c, którego chce dokonać jutro wieczorem. Już dziś mam wyrzuty sumienia, a do poronienia jeszcze nie doszło. Kwestie moralne pozostaw każdej z nas - to największe brzemię, jakie będziemy nosiły ze sobą, lub znaczna większość kobiet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do tego dodam, że byłam dziś na usg.... 6tc. ciąża zagrożona, bo nad zarodkiem jest krwiak. jutro wieczorem zacznę, zobaczę co się wydarzy.... jestem przekonana, że są tu kobiety, które "zmuszone były" stosować a****c ponownie, bo nie zadziałał z oczekiwanymi skutkami, podobnie jak u mnie. Mam jednak nadzieję, że w moim przypadku będzie to już ostatnia "próba".... Psychicznie jestem runięta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - całe opakowanie (20 tabletek) 


Z apteki!!!!

odbiór osobisty - Trójmiasto (wyślę pocztą też)

250 zł 

kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 5 tyg ciaży... (do innej osoby która napisała) i racja nie bd mnie stać na kolejne dziecko....


To zamawiaj szybciutko na women on help, powinno ci dojść w14 dni mi się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nikt dalej nie odpisał czy bral 2raz a****c i czy pomogło.... dziś wieczorem zaczynam.
dodam, ze cały czas mam nabrzmiały nbrzuch, opuchnięty. boli, kłuje podbrzusze. jestem zmęczona już fizycznie i psychicznie. mam nadzieję, że pomoże...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 oraz 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nikt dalej nie odpisał czy bral 2raz a****c i czy pomogło.... dziś wieczorem zaczynam.
> dodam, ze cały czas mam nabrzmiały nbrzuch, opuchnięty. boli, kłuje podbrzusze. jestem zmęczona już fizycznie i psychicznie. mam nadzieję, że pomoże...


Hej,  
Wcześniej widziałam jak jakaś dziewczyna pisała na ten temat,  i ona chyba nawet 3 razy próbowała,  musisz wcześniejsze posty przejrzeć,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamawiałam u asianowik1987@wp.pl, od wysłania przelewu w 3 dni dostałam art. POLECAM nie oszuka Was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, z Twojej wiadomosci wnioskuję, że jesteś już mamą. Przesyłam Ci historię kobiety, którą poznałam kilka dni temu i która sprawiła, że temat aborcji stał sie dla mnie bardzo ważny. Może Cię to zainteresuje...
> 
> "Jest we mnie tyle emocji i słów, które pragnę wykrzyczeć..a kiedy siadam przed komputerem nie wiem od czego zacząć. Może wprost:zabiłam swoje dziecko. Czuję się jak ostatnie ścierwo i nie mam siły żyć. Ciężko mi pisać bo oczy zalewają mi łzy, ale wiem, że jeśli się tym z kimś nie podzielę to nie wytrzymam ani minuty dłużej.
> 
> Parę miesięcy temu dowiedziałam się, że jestem w ciąży-była rozpacz i strach i te myśli że nie dam rady bo przecież mam już 10miesięcznego syna który jeszcze się nawet dobrze nie odkleił od piersi,że już teraz brakuje sił i czasu żeby to wszystko ogarnąć, że brakuje pieniędzy..teraz uważam te argumenty za gówno warte. Na zimno i bez większego zastanowienia postanowiłam że wezmę tabletki poronne. Nie mogę uwierzyć że byłam tak bezwzględna-jakby coś zamroziło mi serce na ten czas,jakby diabeł mnie opętał..w każdym razie pierwsza próba się nie udała, nadal byłam w ciąży a zorientowałam się trochę za późno. To był już 12tydzień ale to mnie nie powstrzymało, żeby spróbować ponownie. Wmawiałam sobie że teraz już trzeba załatwić sprawę do końca bo po pierwszej próbie dziecko może urodzić się upośledzone..oczywiście to były myśli przez wygodnictwo. Wzięłam drugą dawkę i poroniłam..ale to co zobaczyłam w toalecie na zawsze odmieni moje życie..i już nic nie będzie jak dawniej. 
> 
> Zobaczyłam małe dziecko, małego bezbronnego człowieka leżącego na dnie muszli. Człowieczka , któremu nie* dałam szans na przeżycie a który pewnie walczył do końca..małe stopy i ręce,które mnie nigdy nie przytulą. Wtedy rozpuścił się lód w moim sercu ale co z tego, było już za późno. Spuściłam swoje dziecko w toalecie, bo nie było już odwrotu..minęło już parę tygodni a ja nadal mam przed oczami te małe stopy i wiem, że będę je widzieć już do śmierci. Teraz patrząc na mojego syna zastanawiam się gdzie jest jego brat/siostra i ta myśl nie daje mi żyć. Już sam fakt że jego małe ciałko leży wśród ekskrementów w kanalizacji doprowadza mnie do obłędu, ale bardziej martwi mnie gdzie jest jego dusza. Czy jest szczęśliwe, czy kochane czy spokojne. Czy wróci do mnie kiedyś pod postacią innego dziecka czy zostanie odesłane kobiecie która na nie zasługuje czy zostanie w niebie a Bóg przytuli je do serca i wynagrodzi mu to że nigdy nie mogło przeżyć na ziemi ani jednego dnia, czy wynagrodzi mu to że jego matka-osoba która powinna kochać najmocniej po prostu je zabiła..jak mam teraz żyć, z milionem tych pytań w głowie?czy któraś z was zna odpowiedź na któreś z nich?może rozmawiałyście o tym z jakimś księdzem?bardzo was proszę powiedzcie gdzie jest moje dziecko i czy kiedykolwiek je jeszcze spotkam?jak mam odkupić swojewiny?czy w ogóle jest to możliwe?czy ono mi kiedyś wybaczy?czy Bóg mi wybaczy?Bo jedno jest pewne ja sobie nigdy tego nie daruję..tak bardzo chcę cofnąć czas.. "
> 
> Ty nie musisz na szczęście jeszcze cofać czasu...Twojemu dziecku bije już małe serduszko, i pamięć o tym serduszku zapewne już nigdy nie zniknie z Twojego serca. 
> ...


Znalazła się Matka Teresa z Kalkuty ona pomoże doradzi, pogada ze mną, może znajdzie mi mieszkanie, pracę, pożyczy kasę a bym do porodu miała z czego żyć. A moze zaprowadzi mnie do jakiejś organizacji gdzie przez wiele dni będę ich przekonywać w jakim gównie siedzę i oni dadzą mi kilka stówek, a ja za to ogarnę system. Śmiać mi się k...wa chce!!! To "małe serduszko" które chce bić w końcu sie urodzi będzie musiało mieć co jeść w co się ubrac gdzie mieszkać, wózki, pieluchy i tak dalej. Jak ty myślisz, że powietrzem będzie żyć, ale z głodu zdychać o to ci chodzi??? Grasz na naszych uczuciach próbujesz nas nawrócić, ale po co? skoro świat jest brutalny i bez kasy nie ma życia, a na samym powietrzu długo nie pociągniesz więc sama widzisz brak kasy barak perspektyw równa się brak nowego zycia. A twoje ckliwe historyjki i kościelną propagandę wsadź sobie w 4 litery

----------


## annadominika83

Oczywiście jest to jak najbardziej Twoja i tylko Twoja decyzja i masz tu pełną rację. Chciałam tylko napisać, bo nie zawsze dziewczyny są o tym informowane, że w czasie takiej aborcji widzi się po prostu dzieciątko(6 tydz.serce, wyodrębniona główka), co może być o wiele większym szokiem niż donoszenie malucha i np. oddanie. Ale nie miałam zamiaru ani moralizować ani naklaniać, wysłałam prawdziwą historię i bez wzgledu na to jaką decyzję podejmiesz życzę Ci dużo siły...

Pozdrawiam!
Ania

----------


## annadominika83

Oczywiście jest to jak najbardziej Twoja i tylko Twoja decyzja i masz tu pełną rację. Chciałam tylko napisać, bo nie zawsze dziewczyny są o tym informowane, że w czasie takiej aborcji widzi się po prostu dzieciątko(6 tydz.serce, wyodrębniona główka), co może być o wiele większym szokiem niż donoszenie malucha i np. oddanie. Ale nie miałam zamiaru ani moralizować ani naklaniać, wysłałam prawdziwą historię i bez wzgledu na to jaką decyzję podejmiesz życzę Ci dużo siły...

Pozdrawiam!
Ania

----------


## annadominika83

> Znalazła się Matka Teresa z Kalkuty ona pomoże doradzi, pogada ze mną, może znajdzie mi mieszkanie, pracę, pożyczy kasę a bym do porodu miała z czego żyć. A moze zaprowadzi mnie do jakiejś organizacji gdzie przez wiele dni będę ich przekonywać w jakim gównie siedzę i oni dadzą mi kilka stówek, a ja za to ogarnę system. Śmiać mi się k...wa chce!!! To "małe serduszko" które chce bić w końcu sie urodzi będzie musiało mieć co jeść w co się ubrac gdzie mieszkać, wózki, pieluchy i tak dalej. Jak ty myślisz, że powietrzem będzie żyć, ale z głodu zdychać o to ci chodzi??? Grasz na naszych uczuciach próbujesz nas nawrócić, ale po co? skoro świat jest brutalny i bez kasy nie ma życia, a na samym powietrzu długo nie pociągniesz więc sama widzisz brak kasy barak perspektyw równa się brak nowego zycia. A twoje ckliwe historyjki i kościelną propagandę wsadź sobie w 4 litery


Cześć!
Te wszystkie rzeczy, które wymieniłaś...mieszkanie, wózki, pieniądze - kurcze, ja mam takie doświadczenie, że faktycznie  się pojawiają wraz z dzieckiem. Sama mam troje dzieci i z wyprawki nie kupowałam praktycznie nic dla żadnego,dostałam wózek, łóźeczko i ubrania dostaje cały czas więc i Tobie też pewnie starałabym się pomóc, chociażby ze względu na to, że sama tyle dostałam...w każdym razie zawsze można oddać dziecko w dobre ręce, wiele rodzin czeka na takiego malucha.  Zaskakuje mnie tylko podejrzenie o kościelną propagandę, bo pisałam tylko o faktach medycznych i ewentualnych skutkach psychicznych i absolutnie nie mam intencji nikogo nawracać...

Pozdrawiam Cię!
Ania

----------


## annadominika83

> Znalazła się Matka Teresa z Kalkuty ona pomoże doradzi, pogada ze mną, może znajdzie mi mieszkanie, pracę, pożyczy kasę a bym do porodu miała z czego żyć. A moze zaprowadzi mnie do jakiejś organizacji gdzie przez wiele dni będę ich przekonywać w jakim gównie siedzę i oni dadzą mi kilka stówek, a ja za to ogarnę system. Śmiać mi się k...wa chce!!! To "małe serduszko" które chce bić w końcu sie urodzi będzie musiało mieć co jeść w co się ubrac gdzie mieszkać, wózki, pieluchy i tak dalej. Jak ty myślisz, że powietrzem będzie żyć, ale z głodu zdychać o to ci chodzi??? Grasz na naszych uczuciach próbujesz nas nawrócić, ale po co? skoro świat jest brutalny i bez kasy nie ma życia, a na samym powietrzu długo nie pociągniesz więc sama widzisz brak kasy barak perspektyw równa się brak nowego zycia. A twoje ckliwe historyjki i kościelną propagandę wsadź sobie w 4 litery


Cześć!
Te wszystkie rzeczy, które wymieniłaś...mieszkanie, wózki, pieniądze - kurcze, ja mam takie doświadczenie, że faktycznie  się pojawiają wraz z dzieckiem. Sama mam troje dzieci i z wyprawki nie kupowałam praktycznie nic dla żadnego,dostałam wózek, łóźeczko i ubrania dostaje cały czas więc i Tobie też pewnie starałabym się pomóc, chociażby ze względu na to, że sama tyle dostałam...w każdym razie zawsze można oddać dziecko w dobre ręce, wiele rodzin czeka na takiego malucha.  Zaskakuje mnie tylko podejrzenie o kościelną propagandę, bo pisałam tylko o faktach medycznych i ewentualnych skutkach psychicznych i absolutnie nie mam intencji nikogo nawracać...

Pozdrawiam Cię!
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj przyjełam drugą dawkę. Po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam plamić na czerwono (nie jak poprzednio na brązowo). Nie jadłam nic więc nie miałam biegunki ani wymiotów. Elektrolitami się wspomagałam i glukozą z wodą.  Po drugiej dawce zaczęło się ze mnie sączyć, ale nie tak mocno, jak niektórym z Was. Krew z ciemnobrunatnymi grudkami. 3 razy coś ze mnie wyleciało, aż chlupnęło. Miałam gorączkę, nie byłam w stanie trzeźwo myśleć więc położyłam się spać z tym bólem. Mam chyba wysoki próg bólu, skoro zasnęłam. Po trzeciej dawce znow coś ze mnie o 3 w nocy chlupnęło. 
Teraz krwawie mniej, plamię. Na czerwono. Co jakis czas malutki brunatny skrzep, ale poza tym nic. Czuje się jak rozjechana żaba, wzięłam wolne w pracy. 
Zastanawiam się, czy juz dziś pojechać do szpitala, by sprawdzić. Brałam doustnie, niczego się nie dowiedzą. Co miało wylecieć - wyleciało. Więc może nie ma sensu czekać... Jak myślicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj przyjełam drugą dawkę. Po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam plamić na czerwono (nie jak poprzednio na brązowo). Nie jadłam nic więc nie miałam biegunki ani wymiotów. Elektrolitami się wspomagałam i glukozą z wodą.  Po drugiej dawce zaczęło się ze mnie sączyć, ale nie tak mocno, jak niektórym z Was. Krew z ciemnobrunatnymi grudkami. 3 razy coś ze mnie wyleciało, aż chlupnęło. Miałam gorączkę, nie byłam w stanie trzeźwo myśleć więc położyłam się spać z tym bólem. Mam chyba wysoki próg bólu, skoro zasnęłam. Po trzeciej dawce znow coś ze mnie o 3 w nocy chlupnęło. 
> Teraz krwawie mniej, plamię. Na czerwono. Co jakis czas malutki brunatny skrzep, ale poza tym nic. Czuje się jak rozjechana żaba, wzięłam wolne w pracy. 
> Zastanawiam się, czy juz dziś pojechać do szpitala, by sprawdzić. Brałam doustnie, niczego się nie dowiedzą. Co miało wylecieć - wyleciało. Więc może nie ma sensu czekać... Jak myślicie


Hej 
Ja brałam mife + 4 tabl miso,  zaczęłam w piątek, w sobotę wieczorem było po wszystkim, ja poczułam na początku jak dwa razy coś ze mnie wypadło takiego większego,  też chlupneło,  potem miałam krwawienie przez noc trochę większe jak przy okresie a do teraz tylko lekkie i od czasu do czasu minimalne skrzepy i takie jakieś bialawe jak by niteczki dwa razy zauważyłam,  do lekarz pójdę pewnie pod koniec tygodnia,  tylko nie wiem co mu powiem,  jak zapyta czemu tak późno przychodzę, może ze stało się to w nocy i nie miałam jak bo jestem sama i mam dzieci w domu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej 
> Ja brałam mife + 4 tabl miso,  zaczęłam w piątek, w sobotę wieczorem było po wszystkim, ja poczułam na początku jak dwa razy coś ze mnie wypadło takiego większego,  też chlupneło,  potem miałam krwawienie przez noc trochę większe jak przy okresie a do teraz tylko lekkie i od czasu do czasu minimalne skrzepy i takie jakieś bialawe jak by niteczki dwa razy zauważyłam,  do lekarz pójdę pewnie pod koniec tygodnia,  tylko nie wiem co mu powiem,  jak zapyta czemu tak późno przychodzę, może ze stało się to w nocy i nie miałam jak bo jestem sama i mam dzieci w domu?



Mam nadzieję, że w Twoim wypadku będzie skuteczna kuracja. ja dwukrotnie przyjęłam a****c i niestety nie pomógł. Mam plamienie, w nocy wyszły ze mnie duże skrzepy, krwawienie jak przy okresie - zarodek jest. Byłam rano w szpitalu sprawdzić. Niestety nie mam sił fizycznie by ponownie próbować medykamentów i czekać na ewentualne rezultaty i ich brak. Zapisałam się do niemieckiej kliniki na zabieg. Koszt duży, ale wiem że po kilku minutach będzie już fizycznie "po wszystkim". Zostanie tylko ból w sercu. Tobie życzę powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dostałam receptę na 2 opakowania arthrotec

mogę jedno odsprzedać

odbiór osobisty albo wysyłka

jolanta_gabriela@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieję, że w Twoim wypadku będzie skuteczna kuracja. ja dwukrotnie przyjęłam a****c i niestety nie pomógł. Mam plamienie, w nocy wyszły ze mnie duże skrzepy, krwawienie jak przy okresie - zarodek jest. Byłam rano w szpitalu sprawdzić. Niestety nie mam sił fizycznie by ponownie próbować medykamentów i czekać na ewentualne rezultaty i ich brak. Zapisałam się do niemieckiej kliniki na zabieg. Koszt duży, ale wiem że po kilku minutach będzie już fizycznie "po wszystkim". Zostanie tylko ból w sercu. Tobie życzę powodzenia!


Mam nadzieje że się udało,  nie mam czasu podejść do lekarza bo ciągle w pracy jestem albo w domu z dziećmi ale wiem ze musze i pewnie się wybiorę jutro z rana albo po jutrze. 
Trochę mnie wystraszyłas pisząc ze u Ciebie nie podziałalo,  ja brałam mifepristone i 4 tabletki mizoprostolu, a boje się tylko tego ze w razie gdyby nie wyszło to czy tą mieszanką nie zaszkodze dziecku bo na drugi raz nie stać mnie na leki. Trzymaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania opakowanie Art zakupiony w aptece więcej szczegółów na ewakrakow28@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieje że się udało,  nie mam czasu podejść do lekarza bo ciągle w pracy jestem albo w domu z dziećmi ale wiem ze musze i pewnie się wybiorę jutro z rana albo po jutrze. 
> Trochę mnie wystraszyłas pisząc ze u Ciebie nie podziałalo,  ja brałam mifepristone i 4 tabletki mizoprostolu, a boje się tylko tego ze w razie gdyby nie wyszło to czy tą mieszanką nie zaszkodze dziecku bo na drugi raz nie stać mnie na leki. Trzymaj się.


A to był zestaw oryginalny od Womenek ? jeśli tak , to nie martw się, na pewno się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to był zestaw oryginalny od Womenek ? jeśli tak , to nie martw się, na pewno się udało


Tak zamawialam przez stronę WoH

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie arthrotec 180 zł asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzę od apteki do apteki i nigdzie bez recepty nie dostane  :Frown:  byłam u lekarza żeby mi dla babci przepisał ale nie dało rady :'( Macie jakieś opakowanie do sprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotrc wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji na nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji na nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 100 zł, przesylka z mozliwościa sprawdzenia, oraz płatność u kuriera po sprawdzeniu, możliwość odbioru osobistego. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## prosiaczek

Vczy ktos ma do sprzedania leki bo niestety piewwsza dawka nie zadzialala ktora przyjelam a kobiet od której kupilam sobie leki chce duzo kasy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na oddanie art za dobra cene wysylam zdjecia kar.mon.1983@wp.pl

----------


## prosiaczek

Native91@vp.pl cena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekam na odp od ciebie i jaka cena mozesz napisac w mailu native91@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieje że się udało,  nie mam czasu podejść do lekarza bo ciągle w pracy jestem albo w domu z dziećmi ale wiem ze musze i pewnie się wybiorę jutro z rana albo po jutrze. 
> Trochę mnie wystraszyłas pisząc ze u Ciebie nie podziałalo,  ja brałam mifepristone i 4 tabletki mizoprostolu, a boje się tylko tego ze w razie gdyby nie wyszło to czy tą mieszanką nie zaszkodze dziecku bo na drugi raz nie stać mnie na leki. Trzymaj się.


Cześć!
Ta mieszanka może mocno zaszkodzic dziecku,w końcu jest wymyślona przez twórców cyklonu B tylko z tą intencją, żeby dziecko zmarło. Jeśli przeżyje istnieje ryzyko, że zniekztałcą mu się nóżki albo buzia, 1,5%dzieci np. we Francji rodzi się z takimi wadami po nieudanej aborcji. Piszesz, że masz dzieci...ja mam dwoje i jestem w ciąży z trzecim i miałam spory dylemat, żeby ten fakt zaakceptować tylko, że wiem, że ono juz jest i myśli pojawiały mi sie w głowie różne ale trzymałam sie jednej, że już za późno na refleksje, bo ono JEST, moge je zabić i całe życie tego żałować i patrząc na jego rodzeństwo ciągle sobie przypominać albo dać mu i sobie szanse na życie. Ostatecznie jest dużo wspaniałych rodzin, które przyjmą dziecko...Moje dzieci juz sie ciesza na myśl o rodzeństwie, chociaż są małe. Jesli potrzebujesz zwyczajnie pogadać albo konkretnej pomocy napisz na maila: marrrt@wp.pl  Znam sporo ludzi, instytucji, które pomogą, moge sie tą wiedza podzielić, pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,od razu uprzedzam,ze nie jestem handlarka.Od pewnego czasu sledze wpisy na forum,gdyz kiedys tez potrzebowałam pomocy i sie udało.Przeleciałam wojka GOOGLE w celu info.o tabl.i moge z cała stanowczoscia stwierdzic,ze 98% handlarzy nie posiada tabl.RU jak to reklamuja.Nieprawda jest tez to,ze w Polsce sa nie do zdobycia,jest to trudne ale mozliwe.Dowiedziałam sie,ze srodek ten stosowany jest przy leczeniu kilku innych chorob i jest do kupienia w aptekach oczywiscie na recepte i pod inna nazwa niz potocznie sie uzywa.Mnie sie udało.Mam niezły ubaw jak czytam te wszystkie wpisy,trwa istna wojna pomiedzy handlarzami o klienta i o to aby zdyskredytowac konkurencje,czesc z tych co jada na handlarzy robia dla women.....a pozostali handlarze tocza batalie miedzy soba wzajemnie sie oczerniajac.Najgorsze jest to,ze cierpia na tym osoby potrzebujace pomocy.Prosze nie pytac mnie jak zdobyc ten srodek,nie chce ułatwiac sprawy handlarzom i pseudo lekarzom.ps.do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii nie jest wcale niezbedne RU ale prawdopodobienstwo powodzenia jest troche mniejsze,pewnie ktos z ,,walczacych"bedzie probował mnie za ten wpis atakowac na forum ale mam to wszystko w p.........e!!! i nawet nie bede wchodzic w dyskus.pa dziewczeta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzę od apteki do apteki i nigdzie bez recepty nie dostane  byłam u lekarza żeby mi dla babci przepisał ale nie dało rady :'( Macie jakieś opakowanie do sprzedania?


zostało mi 1 opakowanie
dostałam receptę na 2 opakowania arthrotec

mogę jedno odsprzedać

odbiór osobisty albo wysyłka

jolanta_gabriela@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam chciałbym kupić Arthrotec Forte i gdzie moge takie coś dostać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej tez bylam zle nastawiona do korzystania z ogłoszeń bo za pierwszym razem sie nie udalo ale pare tygodni myslalam ze juz po wszystkim. Okazalo się że nie bylam zalamana zaczął zaokrąglać się brzuch a w młodym wieku nie chcialam byc mama moj facet zreszta ojcem tez nie chcial byc. Zaczelam szukac ogłoszeń z tabletkami do 22 tygodnia ciąży znalazłam udalo mi się poronic w 21tygodniu ciąży czuje ulgę i teraz wiem że gdyby cię potrzebowaly pomocy moge dac namiary na ta panią lub wesprzeć w trudnych chwilach i podjęciu decyzji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Vczy ktos ma do sprzedania leki bo niestety piewwsza dawka nie zadzialala ktora przyjelam a kobiet od której kupilam sobie leki chce duzo kasy


 mam orginalny cytotec 10 tab 300 zl moj numer 501602784 marta wysylam ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Duzo osób będzie traktować mnie jako mordercę ale to moja sprawa moje życie moge pomoc i wesprzeć w trudnych chwilach ale nie oceniajcie ludzi czy chca miec dziecko czy usunąć to sprawa każdego z osobna.moim zdaniem aborcja powinna byc legalna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze i drogo ale orginalne i 10 tab cytotecu wystarczy mysle ze mowi samo za siebie jezeli wysylam cos ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci ze jest to orginal


Wystarczy? chyba zgłupiałaś!!! wiesz jakie jest dawkowanie widać że nie. Jesli nie masz zestawu z WOW to cytotec lub arthrotec albo sam misoprostol bez RU dawkuje się 4 tabletki co 3 godziny w 3 dawkach czyli potrzebne jest łącznie 12 tabletek. To daje ok 70% skuteczność (zestaw z WOW 98%). Tak więc jeśli się ma tylko 10 tabletek szanse powodzenia spadają poniżej 70% !!! Nie polecam zakupu takiej ilości tabletek bo to nie ma sensu, a ty nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd i nie pleć głupot

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam orginalny cytotec 10 tab 300 zl moj numer 501602784 marta wysylam ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci


Nie kupujcie przy prawidłowym dawkowaniu ma być koniecznie 12 tabletek czyli 4 tabletki co 3h w 3 dawkach!!!!!!!!!!!! jak ktoś ma wątpliwości niech sprawdzi na stronach fundacji WOW itp...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam orginalny cytotec 10 tab 300 zl moj numer 501602784 marta wysylam ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci


Dziękuj za mile chęci ale sie udalo poronic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuj za mile chęci ale sie udalo poronic


Ty to nie wszyscy, niektórym się nie udaje nawet przy 12 tabletkach i muszą powtarzać zabieg. Przy prawidłowym dawkowani ma być 12 a twoje "mi się udało" nikogo nie obchodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć!
> Ta mieszanka może mocno zaszkodzic dziecku,w końcu jest wymyślona przez twórców cyklonu B tylko z tą intencją, żeby dziecko zmarło. Jeśli przeżyje istnieje ryzyko, że zniekztałcą mu się nóżki albo buzia, 1,5%dzieci np. we Francji rodzi się z takimi wadami po nieudanej aborcji. Piszesz, że masz dzieci...ja mam dwoje i jestem w ciąży z trzecim i miałam spory dylemat, żeby ten fakt zaakceptować tylko, że wiem, że ono juz jest i myśli pojawiały mi sie w głowie różne ale trzymałam sie jednej, że już za późno na refleksje, bo ono JEST, moge je zabić i całe życie tego żałować i patrząc na jego rodzeństwo ciągle sobie przypominać albo dać mu i sobie szanse na życie. Ostatecznie jest dużo wspaniałych rodzin, które przyjmą dziecko...Moje dzieci juz sie ciesza na myśl o rodzeństwie, chociaż są małe. Jesli potrzebujesz zwyczajnie pogadać albo konkretnej pomocy napisz na maila: marrrt@wp.pl  Znam sporo ludzi, instytucji, które pomogą, moge sie tą wiedza podzielić, pozdrawiam!


Bardzo dziękuję za Twój wpis, 
szczególnie za to ze nie oceniasz a tylko piszesz swoje zdanie. 
Ja niestety nie mogła bym urodzić,  ponieważ TAK mam już 2 dzieci,  jestem w trakcie rozwodu i TO dziecko nie było dzieckiem mojego męża, nie chce opisywać całej sytuacji.... Ale ono nigdy nie poznało by swojego ojca a mi było by zaje..... cie ciężko,  sama pracuje nie dostaje alimentów,  wynajmuje mieszkanie ledwo daje rade teraz a w głowie mi się nie mieści oddawanie do adopcji bo tu nigdy nie masz pewności co się stanie gdzie trafi jak by było traktowane. Poza tym to tez na stałe przyjmuje leki które w większym stopniu mogły by zaszkodzić a nie wchodzi w grę ich odstawienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dziękuję za Twój wpis, 
> szczególnie za to ze nie oceniasz a tylko piszesz swoje zdanie. 
> Ja niestety nie mogła bym urodzić,  ponieważ TAK mam już 2 dzieci,  jestem w trakcie rozwodu i TO dziecko nie było dzieckiem mojego męża, nie chce opisywać całej sytuacji.... Ale ono nigdy nie poznało by swojego ojca a mi było by zaje..... cie ciężko,  sama pracuje nie dostaje alimentów,  wynajmuje mieszkanie ledwo daje rade teraz a w głowie mi się nie mieści oddawanie do adopcji bo tu nigdy nie masz pewności co się stanie gdzie trafi jak by było traktowane. Poza tym to tez na stałe przyjmuje leki które w większym stopniu mogły by zaszkodzić a nie wchodzi w grę ich odstawienia


Bardzo Ci współczuję twojej sytuacji i takich osób ja ta z postu powyżej, która jest zbyt tępa aby zrozumieć, że ktoś na prawdę nie może urodzić. Choćbyś nie wiem jakie argumenty przedstawiła nawet takie, że przykladowo; mogłabyś nie przeżyć porodu i osierocić dzieci to ona i jej podobne tego nie zrozumieją. Te pseudo katoliczki obrończynie życia poczętego to hieny w ludzkiej skórze, które wzbudzają w nas większe poczucie winy, grają na naszych uczuciach co skutkuję jeszcze wiekszym cierpienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam opakowanie art (20 tabl). Już nie jest mi potrzebny.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w ciązy 5-6 tyg kupiłam jakiś zestaw od pani marii dwie tabletki plus 8 arthr forte dopochwowo cała akcja rozpoczęłą się w piątek w niedzielę rano zaczęłam plamić na brązowo aż do dziś i teraz troche boli brzuch ale nie wiem czy to wogóle się udało, i dla pewności kupiłabym jeszcze 20 tabletek arthr forte od pewnej 100% osoby bo zaraz oszaleje będąc w takiej nie pewności wszystkie piszecie że było duże krwawienie straszny ból brzucha a tu prawie nic nawet nie jak przy okresie POMOCY . piszcie kto ma pewne źródło żeby kupić i nie być oszukaną.


Hej chcesz to mam dwa opakowania Arthrotec moge Ci je wyslac jedno za 150 zl jest w nim 20szt.. opakowania sa nowe.mozliwy odbior osobisty na terenie katowic i okolic mozliwa wysylka platna przy odbiorze. Moj nr 500729759 lub mail maszczyk91@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam chciałbym kupić Arthrotec Forte i gdzie moge takie coś dostać ?


Ja mam takie 2 kazde po 150 zl w opakowaniu 20 szt. Mozliwy odbior osobisty badz wysylka sama zadecydujesz czy poczta kurierem tak zebys sie nie martwila ze chce oszukac. Moj nr 500729759

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuj za mile chęci ale sie udalo poronic


10tabletek nie wystarczy ja w późnej ciąży dostalam art.forte 16tabletek do pochwowo i 1 zeby znieksztalcic płód przy zwykłym dowiadywalam sie od lekarza z angli ze trzeba przyjac 20tabletel zeby sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję oryginalne tabletki poronne Arthrotec są fabrycznie zapakowane.
Posiadają numer serii:B09978 i długi termin ważności do 17.09.2017r
Paczka dyskretnie zapakowana. I nadawana jeszcze tego samego dnia do godz 14.00 jest dostarczana następnego dnia.
12 szt -150zł
Do podanej kwoty należy doliczyć 23 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
W celu złożenia zamówienia wystarczy podać dane sms-em 726-348-166

Polecam.


> Witam, potrzebuje abletek na poronienie skutecznych i sprawdzonych.. prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 28 szt.
1 szt. - 10 zł. Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (plus 20 zł)
Pisz na tel. 731058416 - oddzwonię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieje że się udało,  nie mam czasu podejść do lekarza bo ciągle w pracy jestem albo w domu z dziećmi ale wiem ze musze i pewnie się wybiorę jutro z rana albo po jutrze. 
> Trochę mnie wystraszyłas pisząc ze u Ciebie nie podziałalo,  ja brałam mifepristone i 4 tabletki mizoprostolu, a boje się tylko tego ze w razie gdyby nie wyszło to czy tą mieszanką nie zaszkodze dziecku bo na drugi raz nie stać mnie na leki. Trzymaj się.


nie pomogło niestety - w przyszłym tygodniu jadę do niemieckiej kliniki . brałam dwukrotnie. drugi raz po 5 tabletek co 3 h x 4 porcje. moj organizm wycienczony. nic nie zdziałałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie pomogło niestety - w przyszłym tygodniu jadę do niemieckiej kliniki . brałam dwukrotnie. drugi raz po 5 tabletek co 3 h x 4 porcje. moj organizm wycienczony. nic nie zdziałałam.


to dużo zapłacisz chyba ? nie chciałaś zestawu z women ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję oryginalne tabletki poronne CYTOTEC są fabrycznie zapakowane.
Posiadają  długi termin ważności do 17.09.2018r TABLETKI sa pieciokatne zapakowane fabrycznie w listku 
Paczka dyskretnie zapakowana. I nadawana jeszcze tego samego dnia do godz 14.00 jest dostarczana następnego dnia.
10 szt -300zł
Do podanej kwoty należy doliczyć 23 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
W celu złożenia zamówienia wystarczy podać dane sms-em 572475417 ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję oryginalne tabletki poronne CYTOTEC są fabrycznie zapakowane.
Posiadają  długi termin ważności do 17.09.2018r TABLETKI sa pieciokatne zapakowane fabrycznie w listku 
Paczka dyskretnie zapakowana. I nadawana jeszcze tego samego dnia do godz 14.00 jest dostarczana następnego dnia.
10 szt -300zł
Do podanej kwoty należy doliczyć 23 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
W celu złożenia zamówienia wystarczy podać dane sms-em 572475417 ola w Bydgoszcz mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję oryginalne tabletki poronne CYTOTEC są fabrycznie zapakowane.
Posiadają  długi termin ważności do 17.09.2018r TABLETKI sa pieciokatne zapakowane fabrycznie w listku 
Paczka dyskretnie zapakowana. I nadawana jeszcze tego samego dnia do godz 14.00 jest dostarczana następnego dnia.
10 szt -300zł
Do podanej kwoty należy doliczyć 23 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
W celu złożenia zamówienia wystarczy podać dane sms-em 572475417 ola w Bydgoszczy mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję oryginalne tabletki poronne CYTOTEC są fabrycznie zapakowane.
Posiadają długi termin ważności do 17.09.2018r TABLETKI sa pieciokatne zapakowane fabrycznie w listku 
Paczka dyskretnie zapakowana. I nadawana jeszcze tego samego dnia do godz 14.00 jest dostarczana następnego dnia.
10 szt -300zł
Do podanej kwoty należy doliczyć 23 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
W celu złożenia zamówienia wystarczy podać dane sms-em 572475417 ola w Bydgoszczy mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję oryginalne tabletki poronne CYTOTEC są fabrycznie zapakowane.
Posiadają długi termin ważności do 17.09.2018r TABLETKI sa pieciokatne zapakowane fabrycznie w listku 
Paczka dyskretnie zapakowana. I nadawana jeszcze tego samego dnia do godz 14.00 jest dostarczana następnego dnia.
10 szt -300zł
Do podanej kwoty należy doliczyć 23 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
W celu złożenia zamówienia wystarczy podać dane sms-em 572475417 ola w Bydgoszczy mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji na nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## KobietawSieci

dziewczyny, pamietajcie

nawet jak próbujecie po kilka razy z artrotekiem to nie ma sensu zwiększać dawki powyżej 4 tabletek na jedno przyjęcie.
Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia okresliła dawki jakie są skuteczne i zwiększanie ich zwiększa u was występowanie niechcianych reakcji organizmu. Pamiętajcie, że przedawkowywujecie misoprostol i nie wiadomo jak was organizm zareaguje na 10 tabletek na raz na przykład. To olbrzymie ryzyko.
Dlatego jeśli jedna sesja z 20 talbetkami na was nie zadziała (czyli 5 dawek po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny- bo tylko w jednym dniu można ich przyjąć - miso bardzo szybko wypłukuje się z organizmu dlatego tak są dawki ustawione by było bezpieczne dla was) zdecydujcie się na zestaw mife + miso z womenhelp.org
nie ma sensu brać kolejnych dawek miso... i truć sie niepotrzebnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam na sprzedaz cale opakowanie tabletek, jest ich w opakowaniu 20szt. Sprzedam za 150zl + wysylka 20zl z płatność przy odbiorze. tel 788-293-302

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej tez bylam zle nastawiona do korzystania z ogłoszeń bo za pierwszym razem sie nie udalo ale pare tygodni myslalam ze juz po wszystkim. Okazalo się że nie bylam zalamana zaczął zaokrąglać się brzuch a w młodym wieku nie chcialam byc mama moj facet zreszta ojcem tez nie chcial byc. Zaczelam szukac ogłoszeń z tabletkami do 22 tygodnia ciąży znalazłam udalo mi się poronic w 21tygodniu ciąży czuje ulgę i teraz wiem że gdyby cię potrzebowaly pomocy moge dac namiary na ta panią lub wesprzeć w trudnych chwilach i podjęciu decyzji


Ile wziąć tabletek by wywołać poronienie w 20 tygodniu ciąży.i czy potem trzeba mieć łyżeczkowaną macice?Ile dochodzi się do zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile wziąć tabletek by wywołać poronienie w 20 tygodniu ciąży.i czy potem trzeba mieć łyżeczkowaną macice?Ile dochodzi się do zdrowia


w 20 tygodniu ciąży to już mini poród. jeżeli masz Arthrotec, to dawkuj go 5razy po 2 tabletki pod język, lub dopochwowo, tylko miej na uwadze, że bez szpitala raczej się nie obędzie , i wtedy lekarze mogą odkryć resztki tabletek w pochwie.  Przygotuj się na silne bóle, i zaplanuj co zrobisz z płodem, który ma ponad 20 cm. Najlepiej gdyby ktoś był przy tobie, bo istnieje ryzyko krwotoku, więc musisz mieć możliwość szybkiego dojazdu do szpitala lub wezwania pogotowia w razie pogorszenia sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20 tydzień to juz dziecko które waży ok 400 gr ma wszystko jak dziecko , krwawienie jest często bardzo obfite  . Jednak nie zależnie od tego to dziecko może żyć jak go urodzisz , może zapłakać , a raczej wydać z siebie dźwięki życia . zastanów się najpierw nad tym co  dzieckiem , bo dla ciebie to może być również bardzo niebezpieczne , jeśli nie będziesz pod fachową opieką .

----------


## KobietawSieci

jak można byc pod fachową opieką jeśli chce się wywołac aborcję, która u nas pod fachową opieką wykonana być nie może??

położna położną, a desperacja desperacją

jak mialaś wcześniej napisane... jeśli chcesz aby w miarę było to bezpieczne dla ciebie bądź blisko szpitala, jak zaczą się porządne bóle to zjaw się na izbie przyjęć
i pamiętaj, sam artrotek może nie pomóc...mogą być skurcze ale nie dojdzie do poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art 20 tabletek cena 100 zł chcę się już tego pozbyć i mieć to za sobą k-solec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to dużo zapłacisz chyba ? nie chciałaś zestawu z women ?


500 euro w tym oświadczenie niemieckiego psychologa, bez tego ani rusz. 
Nie wiem dlaczego nie zadziałały, ale się nie udało. Do dziś plamię... Do tego dziś rano wypadło ze mnie cos bardzo dziwnego. Wyglądem przypominało wątróbkę (przepraszam dosadność), miało z 3-4cm... Opuchnięty brzuch, pobolewa cały czas. Jestem już zmęczona tą przedłużającą się "egzekucją". Chcę to wszystko już zakończyć. Nie mam psychicznie sił czekać i brać kolejne tabletki (wow), nie mam już pewności czy cokolwiek zadziała. Za tydzień będzie już po 'wszystkim'.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję oryginalne tabletki poronne CYTOTEC są fabrycznie zapakowane.
Posiadają długi termin ważności do 17.09.2018r TABLETKI sa pieciokatne zapakowane fabrycznie w listku 
Paczka dyskretnie zapakowana. I nadawana jeszcze tego samego dnia do godz 14.00 jest dostarczana następnego dnia.
10 szt -300zł
Do podanej kwoty należy doliczyć 23 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
W celu złożenia zamówienia wystarczy podać dane sms-em 572475417 ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 270 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty zdjecie w ogloszeniu posiadam tylko ja jezeli jest pod innym numerem to znaczy ze to oszus 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesz dziewczyny!
Mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania Art, lekarz przepisał mi więcej jak sama byłam w potrzebie a teraz chcę się tego czym prędzej pozbyc. Tabletki są oryginalne, zakupione w polskiej aptece, nie przeterminowane, sprzedaje je tylko po 20 sztuk tak jak są pakowane. Na maila mogę przesłac zdjęcia leku oraz informacje o tym jak zażywać, jakie mogą byc skutki uboczne i czego się spodziewac. Informacje są sporządzone przez lekarza, co pozwala na bezpieczne ich użycie. Leki wysyłam pocztą, z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki, za pobraniem, możliwy jest też odbiór osobisty na terenie Poznania. aleksandra.kola@op.pl pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - całe opakowanie (20 tabletek) 


Z apteki!!!!

odbiór osobisty - Gdańsk
wysyłka


250 zł 

kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 270 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty zdjecie w ogloszeniu posiadam tylko ja jezeli jest pod innym numerem to znaczy ze to oszus 501602784


witam kupie odbiór osobisty Bydgoszcz tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec forte który zapisał mi lekarz ale niestety zwatpilam bo jestem już w 3 miesiącu i nie ryzykuje.780137158

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 20 tydzień to juz dziecko które waży ok 400 gr ma wszystko jak dziecko , krwawienie jest często bardzo obfite  . Jednak nie zależnie od tego to dziecko może żyć jak go urodzisz , może zapłakać , a raczej wydać z siebie dźwięki życia . zastanów się najpierw nad tym co  dzieckiem , bo dla ciebie to może być również bardzo niebezpieczne , jeśli nie będziesz pod fachową opieką .


Mi się udalo bez opieki nie bylam po w szpitalu. Jedno jest pewne jak jestes powyżej 20tygodnia sam  art... Nie wystarczy ja poronilam albo inaczej urodziła. Płód w 22 tygodniu. Ale tak jak bolalo i jak niszczy to psychikę to Malo ktora wie . Na ogłaszamy 24.pl jak wpiszesz tabletki poronne do 22tygodnia wyskoczy ci ogłoszenie z października z którego ja skorzystam kupilam mialam caly czas mozliwosci dzwonie i i dowiadywania sie czy wszystko jest ok .mi sie udalo .napisz czy tobie też.pamiętaj ze kazdy lek taki tworzy uszkodzenia plodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile wziąć tabletek by wywołać poronienie w 20 tygodniu ciąży.i czy potem trzeba mieć łyżeczkowaną macice?Ile dochodzi się do zdrowia


Najpierw wzięłam jedna tabletkę na definicję plodu po ten po 24h 10dopochwowo 4hprzerwy i kolejne 4 po 2hostatnie 2 . Kupilam tabletki przez stronę oglaszany 24 tam wpisalam tabletki poronne do 22tygodnia ciąży i kupila. Bylo okropnie bo po pierwszych 10 mialam wymioty i gorączkę bole się nasilaly a leków przeciwbólowych nie mozna brać. Pani mi mowila ze po pRzyjeciu calej serii . Poronienie (poród)bo musisz wyprzeć na skurczach bedzie ok 6hod przyjęcia leków nie stety u mnie trwalo to 18hpo przyjęciu tabletek. Polewalam brzuch ciepla woda zamknęłam się w łazience weszłam do wanny i tam się udalo . Rzeczywiście jak zobaczyłam byl to juz wykształcony dobrze zarodek. Tylko ze ja mialam świadomość że moj syn irodzil by się z wada powazna organizmu i dlatego się nie zdecydowałam urodzić .i pozbyć się plodu raz na zawsze jak cos napisz do siebie meila to pogadamy i ci opowiem szczegółowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw wzięłam jedna tabletkę na definicję plodu po ten po 24h 10dopochwowo 4hprzerwy i kolejne 4 po 2hostatnie 2 . Kupilam tabletki przez stronę oglaszany 24 tam wpisalam tabletki poronne do 22tygodnia ciąży i kupila. Bylo okropnie bo po pierwszych 10 mialam wymioty i gorączkę bole się nasilaly a leków przeciwbólowych nie mozna brać. Pani mi mowila ze po pRzyjeciu calej serii . Poronienie (poród)bo musisz wyprzeć na skurczach bedzie ok 6hod przyjęcia leków nie stety u mnie trwalo to 18hpo przyjęciu tabletek. Polewalam brzuch ciepla woda zamknęłam się w łazience weszłam do wanny i tam się udalo . Rzeczywiście jak zobaczyłam byl to juz wykształcony dobrze zarodek. Tylko ze ja mialam świadomość że moj syn irodzil by się z wada powazna organizmu i dlatego się nie zdecydowałam urodzić .i pozbyć się plodu raz na zawsze jak cos napisz do siebie meila to pogadamy i ci opowiem szczegółowo


Dziewczyny, kolejny przykład znachorskiego dawkowania. Na ogłaszamy24 nie kupicie żadnego zestawu, tylko Arthrotec oraz jakąś tabletkę imitującą RU. Niech Was też bóg broni,żeby brać naraz 10 tabletek. Koleżance może się udało, ale tak ogromna dawka arthrotecu naraz może spowodować tak silne i niekontrolowane skurcze, że pęknie macica, tym bardziej w tak wysokiej ciąży. Może też wywołać silną biegunkę, prowadzącą do szybkiego odwodnienia i śmierci. Powyżej 16  tc, jeśli chcecie brać arthro, to po 2 tabletki co trzy godziny - do pięciu dawek max, czyli 10 tabletek na jeden zabieg, a nie naraz !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100, płatne u kuriera po sprawdzeniu przesyłki, możliwość odbioru osobistego. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaskocze cie wszystko ustalalam z gin z angli wiec nie wypowiadaj się czy na ogloszeniach 24wszyscy sa tacy sami bo nie niektórych osób mozna zaufać i dac sobie pomoc skurczów prawie w ogóle nie mialam a mize 2razy zwymiotowalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki ART. posiadam dwa opakowania po 20 sztuk.
 Wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 150 zl za opakowanie + wysyłka
 kontakt tylko SMS  537 134 093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z womenek. Sama postanowiłam urodzić.  Nie potępiam tych którzy są zdecydowani na aborcję bo sama do niedawna byłam.  kontakt na karola.wronska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestr

> jak można byc pod fachową opieką jeśli chce się wywołac aborcję, która u nas pod fachową opieką wykonana być nie może??
> 
> położna położną, a desperacja desperacją
> 
> jak mialaś wcześniej napisane... jeśli chcesz aby w miarę było to bezpieczne dla ciebie bądź blisko szpitala, jak zaczą się porządne bóle to zjaw się na izbie przyjęć
> i pamiętaj, sam artrotek może nie pomóc...mogą być skurcze ale nie dojdzie do poronienia



 Przepraszam ale pojawienie się na izbie przyjęć to już nie fachowa opieka ? Kobietowsieci zastanów się , pojawienie się z krwawienie na izbie skutkuje podaniem leków rozkurczowych , co może skutkować zatrzymaniem poronienia . Położna nie oznacza że kogoś krytykuje tylko wyjaśnia jakie są skutki a każdy ma własny wybór i sumienie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
dziewczyny poszukuję uczciwego sprzedawcy, który mnie nie oszuka i wyśle oryginalny Artrotec.
Pomóżcie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam szanowne kobiety
Poszedłem dzisiaj do lekarza rodzinnego, jak sie okazało zdobycie Arthrotecu Forte 20 tbl. wymaga 5 minut spędzonych w gabinecie. Jeśli macie kolegę, znajomego, chłopaka etc. wystarczy, że uda się do lekarza i przekaże taka oto informację:
1. Narzekam na bóle stawów, łokci i kolan, bo pracuję jako zawodowy kierowca
2. Zakupiłem lek Arthrotec Forte za granicą, gdzie jest dostępny bez recepty i jestem zadowolony z jego działania
3. Niestety w Polsce lek jest dostępny na receptę, stąd moja wizyta u Pani/Pana doktora
4. Proszę o zapisanie mi leku najlepiej w opakowaniu 20 tbl.
Wizyta trwała 5 minut, lekarz RODZINNY zapisał mi 3 opakowania.
W aptece na zamówienie, nie w każdej jest dostępny, ale sa apteki gdzie można zamówić nawet telefonicznie
Koszt 1 opakowania wg ceny rynkowej (z uwzględnionym rabatem w aptece) = 49,97 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tab art za 120 zł. wysyłka pocztą albo odbiór osobisty na terenie Gdańska asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec przynajmniej 12 tabletek z odbiorem w okolicach Warszawy. Proszę o pilny kontakt: jolaa21@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem że możecie mieć problem z kupieniem go w aptece bez recepty, ale polecam się postarać nie zamawiałam nic przez internet też myślałam o zestawie z women ale arthrotec działa. Popytajcie lekarza rodzinnego mój przepisał mojej mamie niby dla babci. Wątpiłam w jego działanie po tej nie udanej pierwszej próbie, ale zrobiłam parę błędów napiszę jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował mojej rady. Teraz bardziej się postarałam i poszło.


mogłabyś opisać jak to u Ciebie zadziałało? 
Jestem po pierwszej takiej próbie i nic :Frown: 
Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie za 70 zł.   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - całe opakowanie (20 tabletek) 


Z apteki!!!!

odbiór osobisty - Gdańsk
wysyłka


250 zł 

kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie: Jestem w 18 tygodniu ciąży (wiem że to już mega późno ale muszę to zrobić), nie chce żebyście pisały i umoralniały mnie,ile muszę wziąć tabletek Art żeby w 100 procentach zadziałało a co jak nie zadziała ,czy konieczna będzie wizyta w szpitalu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja potrzebuje artrotec 20 sztuk w opakowaniu, albo kto możne mi receptę załatwić.Najlepiej osoba z okolic warszawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie: Jestem w 18 tygodniu ciąży (wiem że to już mega późno ale muszę to zrobić), nie chce żebyście pisały i umoralniały mnie,ile muszę wziąć tabletek Art żeby w 100 procentach zadziałało a co jak nie zadziała ,czy konieczna będzie wizyta w szpitalu?


Sam Arthrotec nie daje 100% pewności.  Dawkowanie w tak wysokiej ciąży to pięć dawek po dwie tabletki, co trzy godziny. Pamiętaj,  że w razie niepowodzenia płód może mieć wady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawkowanie: Arthrotec Forte 75mg 
1 seria: godz. 8:00 - 4 tabletki (2 pod język + 2 dopochwowo)
2 seria: godz. 11:00 - 4 tabletki (2 pod język + 2 dopochwowo)
3 seria: godz. 14:00 - 4 tabletki (pod język)
4 seria: godz. 17:00 - 4 tabletki (pod język)
Razem: 16 tabletek

Tabletki rozpuszczają się pod językiem w przeciągu 10 min. Łykamy rozpuszczoną papkę, można popijać wodą niegazowaną. Rozpuszczalność tabletek w pochwie to już czas ok. 1-2 godzin. Po zażyciu 1 serii może pojawić się stan podgorączkowy lub gorączka. Po zażyciu 2 serii pojawiają się pierwsze skórcze i bóle, w zależności od zaawansowania ciąży bóle mogą mieć inną skalę. Krwawienie pojawiło się dopiero po 3 serii, początkowo niewielkie, natomiast po zażyciu 4 serii było już bardziej obfite. Jednym ze skutków ubocznych jest biegunka, ale nie należy stosować żadnych leków przeciwbiegunkowych w tym czasie, to po prostu normalny objaw, jak również wzdęcia, wzmożona praca jelit itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja potrzebuje artrotec 20 sztuk w opakowaniu, albo kto możne mi receptę załatwić.Najlepiej osoba z okolic warszawy.


również jestem z Warszawy dołączam się do prośby, czy jest ktoś uczciwy kto może załatwić receptę lub odsprzeda ARTHROTEC proszę o kontakt  shine4@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł, płatne u kuriera z wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem przesyłki, mozliwość odbioru osobistego. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam orginalny z apteki cena 200 informacje emilia3337@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy kupowałyście kiedyś tabl. z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki? jak powinny wyglądać oryginalne tabletki... pomóżcie nie dać się nabrać..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpisz sobie Arthrotec w Google i ddokładnie oglądaj blister, czy zgadza się kształt i czy nie jest nic naklejone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aha dzięki za podpowiedz.. myślałam że są jakieś podróbki, które trudno poznać i chciałam wiedzieć na co zwrócić uwagę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł, płatne u kuriera z wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem przesyłki, mozliwość odbioru osobistego. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com


Mogę polecic, uczciwa osoba. kurier ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja potrzebuje artrotec 20 sztuk w opakowaniu, albo kto możne mi receptę załatwić.Najlepiej osoba z okolic warszawy.


kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości
w ciągu 1 dnia jest u ciebie paczka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem w ok 8 tygodniu ciąży mam 20 tabletek art myślicie że to nie za późno proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w ok 8 tygodniu ciąży mam 20 tabletek art myślicie że to nie za późno proszę o pomoc


nie jest za poźno...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie art , oryginalny z apteki, prześlę zdjęcia. Ja już go nie potrzebuję...
Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zl, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, płatne u kuriera, możliwość odbioru osobistego. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostało mi na sprzedaż jedno opakowanie arthrotec forte 20 tabletek. Zakupione w aptece. Sprzedam za 140 zł + wysyłka z możliowśćią płatności przy odbiorze oraz sprawdzenie zawartości. Istnieje również możliwość odbioru osobistego w Katowicach. Mój mail maszczyk91@interia.pl tel: 500729759

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, oraz płatnosć u kuriera, mozliwość odbioru osobistego, moge zdjęcia wysłać. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam arth.w dobrej cenie zainteresowane pisac na meila. kar.mon.1983@wp wysylam zdjecie z aktualna data zebyscie sie nie natkneli na oszustow wysylam za pobraniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kar.mon.1983@wp.pl pwlny adres meilowy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam arthrotec,wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze,więcej informacji na nowa26@interia.pl         pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszukać!!! ta strona to ściema. wysłałam pieniądze i już tydzień czasu nie przychodzi przesyłka. uważajcie na  Joanne Słowińska ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12, 51-601 Wrocław bo to oszustka i złodziejka !!! nie ma z nią w ogóle kontaktu mailowego, w odpowiedzi przychodzą tylko automatycznie generowane maile i w co drugim podany jest inny numer konta na który mają być przesłane pieniądze ....


Trochę czasu minęło i chciałam się zapytać czy przesyłka doszła. Ja też zamówiłam jakiś tydzień temu i do dziś nic. Oczywiście komentarze czytałam już po fakcie, kiedy pieniądze poszły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trochę czasu minęło i chciałam się zapytać czy przesyłka doszła. Ja też zamówiłam jakiś tydzień temu i do dziś nic. Oczywiście komentarze czytałam już po fakcie, kiedy pieniądze poszły.


nie doszła i nie dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 12 tab za 120 zł, odbiór osobisty Gdańsk asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry wieczór dziewczyny,
Pisałam jakiś czas temu, że próbowałam dwukrotnie wziąć arthrotec jednak nie zadziałał tak jak powinien, w moim przypadku. Dziś wróciłam z Niemczech. Jestem po wizycie w niemieckim szpitalu w Prezlau. Koszt dość duży bo 500 EUR + w moim przypadku 50 EUR za immunoglobinę (mam O rh-). Mogłam coprawda postarać się o nią w Polszy, jednak stwierdziłam, że chciałabym całkowicie zamknać ten rozdział za jej granicami, w miejscu, do którego już nigdy więcej nie powrócę. 
Na początek dostałam 2 x cytotec na rozszerzenie macicy i rozkurcz. Po godzinie 1 x cytotec plus uspokajające. Po łącznie 1,5 h dostałam narkozę, przy której spałam przez 15 minut - wszystko co miało się wydarzyć, wydarzyło się własnie w tym czasie. Obudziłam się na łóżku, gdzie wiozła mnie pielęgniarka spowrotem do pokoju na oddział. Po 15 minutach wracałam już do domu. lekkie plamienie, lekki ból brzucha i ogromny ból w sercu.
Teraz z innej strony.... Gdy przyjechaliśmy do miejscowości, gdzie przyjmował psycholog (ok 50 km od Prezlau), byłam zszokowana... Na budynku niemiecka tabliczka dot. psychologa rodzinnego, a pod nią kolejna w polskim jezyku. Pani psycholog, niemka, mówiła po polsku. W szpitalu również.... wszyscy mówili, bądź starali się mówić po polsku. Anestezjolog, rosjanin, mówił po polsku. Ginekolog polak. Wszystko przygotowane pod polki, szukające pomocy poza granicami rodzimego kraju, który nie toleruje aborcji (chyba, że jest to wynik gwałtu, ale umówmy się, cięzko otrzymać zgodę na aborcję). Razem ze mną na oddziale było 7 polek. Z różnych części Polski. Średnia wieku 35-40, ja 27 jako najmłodsza. Kobieta, z którą byłam w pokoju na oddziale mówiła, że ma dwójkę odchowanych dzieci i nie chcą z mężem kolejnego, a ciąża jest wynikiem zwykłej wpadki. 
Wchodząc tam, do kraju gdzie można to wykonać, czułam się tak okrutnie źle... Że tyle kilometrów przemierzyłam, by zabić to, co jest (ponoć), owocem miłości. Że jest taki popyt ze strony polek, efektem czego pracownicy szpitala uczą się j. polskiego. Wszyscy uśmiechnięci, nikt mnie nie oceniał, nie namawiał, nie oczerniał, nie wypytywał dlaczego. Pielęgniarka głaskała mnie po głowie, widząc, że się stresuję (nigdy nie miałam narkozy, zadnego zabiegu). Anestezjolog też był bardzo miły. Nie pamiętam tego, ale kobieta, którą poznałam w tym szpitalu, a była też już po zabiegu mówiła mi później, że majaczyłam i dziękowałam wszystkim. Może dlatego, że nie wierzyłam, że jestem w stanie usunąć tą ciążę? Próbując ówcześnie dwukrotnie tabletek, których działanie nie przyniosło nic prócz tępego bólu w podbrzuszu i kilku dni odtruwania poprzez nadużycie medykamentów w sposób spanikowany, pochopny. 
Droga, która zajęła mi dobre kilka godzin, była totalną męczarnią. Walką z samą sobą, z własnymi myslami. Pierwsza myśl, jak wyszłam ze szpitala i zapaliłam papierosa była, by szybko przemierzyć te kilometry i się do niej przytulić. Nie wiedziałam, że tak ogromna potrzeba przytulenia drzemie w człowieku.

Pamiętam, gdy wracała mi przytomność, mój partner siedział na podłodze i łkał, skulony. Dopiero do niego dotarło, ile... ile kosztowało to mnie, by usunąć ciążę.

Wiem, że koszt dla niektórych może być zbyt duży ale, jeśli masz tylko taką sposobność, lepiej zrobić o w taki sposób niżeli brać tabletki w domu, bez opieki specjalisty, patrząc jak krwawisz i wypluwasz z siebie kolejne skrawki skrzepów, wśród których może być zarodek lub mały człowiek, w zależności od zaawansowania ciąży. Tu, w tym przypadku.... Nie widzisz nic. Nie słyszysz nic. Nie nazywajcie mnie tchórzem, bo dwukrotnie brałam to świństwo w domu. Plamiłam, bolał piekielnie brzuch, gorączka, dreszcze, strach, niepokój rosnący z minuty na minutę i ta cholerna niepewność. 

Jestem świeżo "po", ale już dziś wiem, że widzę na ulicy więcej matek z małymi dziećmi w wózkach niżeli przed tym, jak dowiedziałam się, ze jestem w ciąży. 

Każdej z Was, z osobna, życzę wytrwałości w podejmowanych decyzjach, by były podejmowane w sposób świadomy. A co najważniejsze, życzę Wam, byście nie musiały doświadczać zbyt dużych wyrzutów sumienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Współczuję Ci że miałaś takie odczucia. Powiem jak to wyglądało z mojej strony. Kiedy dowiedziałam się się o ciąży, aborcja to było pierwsze co przeszło mi przez myśl. Na szczęście okazało się, że mój mąż zgadza się ze mną w stu procentach - nie mogliśmy sobie pozwolić na kolejne dziecko. Pierwsza myśl - skrobanka - mieliśmy możliwość przeznaczyć około 2500 zł, więc pewnie by nam wystarczyło. Ale nie mogłam się przemóc. Myśl o wizycie w szpitalu, narkozie,twarzach pielęgniarek i ich szczerym bądź nieszczerym  współczuciu,  grzebaniu w macicy ostrymi narzędziami mnie przerażała. Zaczęłam przeglądać internet i po dwóch nieprzespanych nocach zdecydowałam się na zestaw od wow. Czekałam 10 dni, wzięłam w pracy urlop, bo mam obfite okresy i bałam się krwotoku i tego, że znajdę się w szpitalu. Zakupiłam kilka paczek megapodpasek i zapas babciowych majtek, żeby nic nie przeciekało. Wysłałam dzieci do szkoły i zaczęłam z samego rana. Szybko pojawił się ból i skutki uboczne w postaci wymiotów i biegunki, czytałam jednak dużo na forum i wiedziałam czego mogę się spodziewać. Po trzech godzinach odeszły wody i wyleciał zarodek - to byl 11 tc. Patrząc na to co ze mnie wypadło nie czułam absolutnie niczego - pomyślałam w końcu - tak, to jest to co chciałam osiągnąć. Kolejne dni były różne - hormony ciążowe powodowały huśtawkę nastrojów, ale trzymałam się powodów, dla których za to się zabrałam. Patrzyłam na śpiące dzieci i cieszyłam się, że nie muszę odejmować im od ust, żeby wykarmić kolejnego członka rodziny. Teraz po półtora roku po aborcji, mogę z czystym sumieniem powiedzieć - nie żałuję i nie żałowałam ani na chwilę. Decyzja o aborcji była jedną z ważniejszych i lepszych w moim życiu, i bez wahania podjęłabym ją ponownie. Pamiętajcie dziewczyny,  że mimo tego, że nie mamy dostępu do legalnej aborcji, jakiś tam wybór mamy - możemy jechać na Słowację, do Niemiec, możemy łykać arthro, lub wybrać pewny zestaw od womenek. Najważniejsze jednak jest to , żeby być w 100% pewnym swojej decyzji. Wtedy mamy gwarancję,  że żadne demony nie będą nas ścigać, a zabieg przyniesie ulgę i poczucie odzyskania wolności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam... W poniedziałek wzięłam dawkę 4 szt pod język,  po godzinie wyladowalam w szpitalu z silnymi objawami nerwicy , nie poradzilam sobie ze stresem. Przetrzymali mnie trochę na SOR więc kolejnej dawki nie wzięłam. Jednak już w szpitalu zaczęłam krwawic, nie przyznalam się do ciąży, więc nikt nie pytał... Po powrocie do domu krwawilam bardziej i tak do rana. Do dziś ciągle krwawie, choć dość słabo... Myślicie że się udało? Mam nadzieję że byłam, w piątym tygodniu licząc od miesiączki, realnie 3 tydzień ciąży...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dopisalam że we wtorek wzięłam jeszcze 2x po 2 tabletki.  Powinnam przeprowadzić zabieg jeszcze raz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie art , oryginalny z apteki, prześlę zdjęcia. Ja już go nie potrzebuję...
Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania lub odbiór osobisty (Poznań). 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny, 
Pani Monika z Gdyni która zamówiła paczkę za pobraniem poprostu nie odebrała przesyłki.
Sprawdziłam na śledzeniu przesyłki - dwa razy awizo i dwa sms z powiadomieniem. A kłamie że NIC NIE DOSTAŁA (ani awizo, ani sms a ja na poczcie sprawdziłam ponownie numer paczki, numer telefonu i wystawione awizo)
Bardzo brzydko... Paczka do mnie wraca pocztą. 
Jeśli ktoś jest chętny na opakowanie arthro z apteki (20 tab) to mogę odsprzedać.
Nie wysyłam już za pobraniem ze względu na to że się sparzyłam. 
250 zł

Przyznaję, potrzebuję pieniążków a paczka jest mi nie potrzebna. 

Odbiór osobisty Gdańsk - Żukowo i okolice

jolanta_gabriela@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam kupie arthtotec forte. jak najszybciej tylko odbior osobisty w rozsadnej cenie. prosze o kontakt sms 733250169.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam orginalne tabletki cytotec 200 mcg w listku jest 10 szt zakupione na recepte w milano lek jest w 100% orginalny tabletki sa w listku z tylu blistra jest numer serji i data waznosci tabletki sa pieciokatne wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz zawartosc a potem placisz uczciwie marta 572475417

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odbior osobisty w warszawie. nie dodalam wczesniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam sprzedam arthrotec forte który zapisał mi lekarz ale niestety zwatpilam bo jestem już w 3 miesiącu i nie ryzykuje.780137158


jeszcze aktualne? jesli tak to jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie  za 70 zł   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, czytam to forum od dawna i wreszcie postanowiłam, że i ja opowiem swoją historię. Miałam 2 aborcje. Pierwsza wpadka w wieku 18 lat. Mama zaprowadziła mnie do lekarza. Zabieg w obecności anestezjologa,narkoza. Obudziłam się już po wszystkim, lekkie plamienie, bòl brzucha. Teraz po 10 latach znów wpadka(stosunek przerywany). Postanowiłam spróbować sama. Zrobiłam test, poszłam do lekarza, miałam Usg. Powiedział że nic jeszcze nie widać, ale najprawdopodobniej ciąża, około 2 tyg. od zapłodnienia. Lekarz wysłuchał, próbował nakłonić do zachowania ciąży
 ale dal wybór. Powiedział o artrotecu. Co ważne powiedział też, ze nie można brać go za wcześnie bo nie zadziała. A no moje pytanie co jeśli się nie uda odpowiedział- zabieg. Pojechałam do domu, poszukalam w necie tabletek za odbiorem osobistym. Pojechałam do wąsy
 200 zł 20 tabletek. Wzięłam wolne w pracy
 wczoraj rano zaczęłam(to był 5 tydzień 3 dzień ciąży od ostatniej miesiączki) pierwsza dawka 4 tabletki pod jezyk(nigdy dopochwowo) pierwsze odczucia ok, pod koniec piekło niemiłosiernie. Po godzinie lekka biegunka i silne dreszcze. Druga dawka 4 tabletki do kieliszka i zapalam ciepła woda, nierozpuszczone rdzenie  wyrzuciłam, powstała papkę wypilam(czułam że, nie dam rady wziąć pod język bo zwymiotuje). Poszłam spać, kiedy wstałam i usiadłam na WC by zrobić siku poleciał skrzep i krew. Nie bolało. Wzięłam 3 dawkę tak jak drugą. By macica się oczyściła. Poleciało jeszcze sporo krwi i kilka skrzepów. Dziś już prawie nie krwawie. Pamiętajcie by nie połykać rdzeni. Patrząc z perspektywy czasu mniej traumatyczna była dla mnie druga aborcja. Przeżyłam ja sama, słuchając głosu swojego ciała. U mnie skurcze były prawie niewyczuwalne ponieważ jestem po porodzie naturalnym( tak, międzyczasie urodziłam planowaną zdrową córkę). Nie oceniajcie mnie, każdy ma swoje sumienie. Mam świadomość tego co zrobiłam i uwierzcie odbilo się to na mojej psychice. Mimo to  chce mieć możliwość decydowania o własnym ciele. Dlaczego polki muszą robić to w ukryciu i czuć się jak zwierzęta? Jeśli któraś nie będzie chciała ciąży i tak ja przerwie. Pozdrawiam Was ciepło i przepraszam za literówki, piszę z telefonu. A

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, czytam to forum od dawna i wreszcie postanowiłam, że i ja opowiem swoją historię. Miałam 2 aborcje. Pierwsza wpadka w wieku 18 lat. Mama zaprowadziła mnie do lekarza. Zabieg w obecności anestezjologa,narkoza. Obudziłam się już po wszystkim, lekkie plamienie, bòl brzucha. Teraz po 10 latach znów wpadka(stosunek przerywany). Postanowiłam spróbować sama. Zrobiłam test, poszłam do lekarza, miałam Usg. Powiedział że nic jeszcze nie widać, ale najprawdopodobniej ciąża, około 2 tyg. od zapłodnienia. Lekarz wysłuchał, próbował nakłonić do zachowania ciąży
>  ale dal wybór. Powiedział o artrotecu. Co ważne powiedział też, ze nie można brać go za wcześnie bo nie zadziała. A no moje pytanie co jeśli się nie uda odpowiedział- zabieg. Pojechałam do domu, poszukalam w necie tabletek za odbiorem osobistym. Pojechałam do wąsy
>  200 zł 20 tabletek. Wzięłam wolne w pracy
>  wczoraj rano zaczęłam(to był 5 tydzień 3 dzień ciąży od ostatniej miesiączki) pierwsza dawka 4 tabletki pod jezyk(nigdy dopochwowo) pierwsze odczucia ok, pod koniec piekło niemiłosiernie. Po godzinie lekka biegunka i silne dreszcze. Druga dawka 4 tabletki do kieliszka i zapalam ciepła woda, nierozpuszczone rdzenie  wyrzuciłam, powstała papkę wypilam(czułam że, nie dam rady wziąć pod język bo zwymiotuje). Poszłam spać, kiedy wstałam i usiadłam na WC by zrobić siku poleciał skrzep i krew. Nie bolało. Wzięłam 3 dawkę tak jak drugą. By macica się oczyściła. Poleciało jeszcze sporo krwi i kilka skrzepów. Dziś już prawie nie krwawie. Pamiętajcie by nie połykać rdzeni. Patrząc z perspektywy czasu mniej traumatyczna była dla mnie druga aborcja. Przeżyłam ja sama, słuchając głosu swojego ciała. U mnie skurcze były prawie niewyczuwalne ponieważ jestem po porodzie naturalnym( tak, międzyczasie urodziłam planowaną zdrową córkę). Nie oceniajcie mnie, każdy ma swoje sumienie. Mam świadomość tego co zrobiłam i uwierzcie odbilo się to na mojej psychice. Mimo to  chce mieć możliwość decydowania o własnym ciele. Dlaczego polki muszą robić to w ukryciu i czuć się jak zwierzęta? Jeśli któraś nie będzie chciała ciąży i tak ja przerwie. Pozdrawiam Was ciepło i przepraszam za literówki, piszę z telefonu. A


Krwawienie po arthrotecu to nie wszytko, sprawdź koniecznie czy się udało, żebyś się za miesiąc nie zdziwiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/o-artrotecku.jpg
Kupuj orginalny zestaw napisz do lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com poproś o zdjęcie info..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny, 
Pani Monika z Gdyni która zamówiła paczkę za pobraniem poprostu nie odebrała przesyłki.
Sprawdziłam na śledzeniu przesyłki - dwa razy awizo i dwa sms z powiadomieniem. A kłamie że NIC NIE DOSTAŁA (ani awizo, ani sms a ja na poczcie sprawdziłam ponownie numer paczki, numer telefonu i wystawione awizo)
Bardzo brzydko... Paczka do mnie wraca pocztą. 
Jeśli ktoś jest chętny na opakowanie arthro z apteki (20 tab) to mogę odsprzedać.
Nie wysyłam już za pobraniem ze względu na to że się sparzyłam. 
250 zł

Przyznaję, potrzebuję pieniążków a paczka jest mi nie potrzebna. 

Odbiór osobisty Gdańsk - Żukowo i okolice

jolanta_gabriela@wp.pl

----------


## KobietawSieci

opakowanie artroteku z apteki kosztuje 50-60 zł, skąd więc taka cena? 250???? 
wcale mnie nie dziwi, że ktoś tego nie odebrał na poczcie... też bym nie odebrała...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to idz do apteki i mi kup, a nie sie wymądrzasz

----------


## KobietawSieci

nie kupię bo będe posądzona o pomoc w wykonaniu aborcji

wymądrzam sie bo mogę, bo opieram sie na faktach
artrotek jest dostępny tylko na receptę, wiec jesli wykupiłaś receptę wypisaną na ciebie to albo możesz odsprzedać tylko jedno opakowanie i nie za tą cenę (bo na cholerę ci 20 tabletek artroteku) albo masz dostęp do wielu recept i hurtowo możesz obniżyć cenę
a jak nie możesz to nie pisz mi tutaj o ryzyku bo nikt cie nie prosi abyś go ponosiła/ponosił

handlujesz dobrowolnie aby zwiększyć swój dochód rodzinny/osobowy cholera go wie, dla mnie to egoistyczne i leniwe podejscie do życie bo zamiast wziąć się za uczciwą robotę to oszukujesz kobiety, oszukujesz gospodarkę i oszukujesz samego/samą siebie
tyle w temacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zakupiłam dziwny zestaw ktory składa sie z ośmiu tab. art... I dwoch nie wiadomo jakich...stosowanie 4 dopochwowe po 4 godz 2 pod jezyk i po kolejnych dwoch nastepne dwie.myslicie ze to wystarczy???
Dla spokojnej glowy kupie art...oryginalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, płatne przy odbiorze, z wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem przesyłki, oryginalnie wszystko zapakowane, na życzenie moge wysłać zdjęcia, możliwość odbioru osobistego. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje odkupić arthrotec... Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> będe posądzona o pomoc w wykonaniu aborcji
> wymądrzam sie bo mogę,
> masz dostęp do wielu recept i hurtowo możesz obniżyć cenę
> nie pisz mi tutaj o ryzyku bo nikt cie nie prosi
> handlujesz aby zwiększyć swój dochód rodzinny/osobowy cholera go wie, 
> dla mnie to egoistyczne i leniwe podejscie do życie bo zamiast wziąć się za uczciwą robotę to oszukujesz kobiety, oszukujesz gospodarkę i oszukujesz samego/samą siebie



wymądrzasz sie bo mozesz? bo co staż w branży pozwala? 
przygadała konkurencji - jak kocioł garnkowi
też byś sie wzięła za uczciwa robote a nie codziennie w szarej strefie oszukujesz gospodarke zalogowana jako za przeproszeniem "kobieta w sieci" lub jako gość szlajała po forach i POMAGAŁA posrednio w aborcji "zamów zestaw i wejdz na forum" i sobie analizy ekonomiczne prowadziła twierdzac ze z dobroci serca codziennie to robisz, skończ oszukiwać sama siebie (ps. nie, nie handluje)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam... W poniedziałek wzięłam dawkę 4 szt pod język,  po godzinie wyladowalam w szpitalu z silnymi objawami nerwicy , nie poradzilam sobie ze stresem. Przetrzymali mnie trochę na SOR więc kolejnej dawki nie wzięłam. Jednak już w szpitalu zaczęłam krwawic, nie przyznalam się do ciąży, więc nikt nie pytał... Po powrocie do domu krwawilam bardziej i tak do rana. Do dziś ciągle krwawie, choć dość słabo... Myślicie że się udało? Mam nadzieję że byłam, w piątym tygodniu licząc od miesiączki, realnie 3 tydzień ciąży...


Dzisiaj odebrałam betę. Licząc od ostatniej miesiączki to byłby 6 tydzień, beta 168 co myślicie?  We czwartek drugie badanie... Czy może wcześniej powtórzyć arthrotec?  Doradzcie proszę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzisiaj odebrałam betę. Licząc od ostatniej miesiączki to byłby 6 tydzień, beta 168 co myślicie?  We czwartek drugie badanie... Czy może wcześniej powtórzyć arthrotec?  Doradzcie proszę...


Zrób druga betę, ta jest bardzo mala wiec pewnie spada. Ale lepiej się upewnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuję za Twój wpis, 
szczególnie za to ze nie oceniasz a tylko piszesz swoje zdanie. 
Ja niestety nie mogła bym urodzić,  ponieważ TAK mam już 2 dzieci,  jestem w trakcie rozwodu i TO dziecko nie było dzieckiem mojego męża, nie chce opisywać całej sytuacji.... Ale ono nigdy nie poznało by swojego ojca a mi było by zaje..... cie ciężko,  sama pracuje nie dostaje alimentów,  wynajmuje mieszkanie ledwo daje rade teraz a w głowie mi się nie mieści oddawanie do adopcji bo tu nigdy nie masz pewności co się stanie gdzie trafi jak by było traktowane. Poza tym to tez na stałe przyjmuje leki które w większym stopniu mogły by zaszkodzić a nie wchodzi w grę ich odstawienia.

Cześć, dziękuję Ci za szczerość, znalazłam dopiero dziś Twój wpis...domyslam się, że jesteś już po aborcji. A sytuacja, którą opisałaś widzę, że jest faktycznie trudna do podźwignięcia...Utrzymywać i wychowywać dwoje dzieci to bohaterstwo a mogę się tylko domyślić, że życie z pamięcią o tym trzecim dziecku czyni codzienność jeszcze bardziej uciążliwą...W zasadzie nic o Tobie nie wiem, z jakiego jestes miasta itd. ale wiem jak otrzymać darmową poradę prawną np. związaną z alimentami,  w moich okolicach. Jakie są programy wspierające matki itd. Może to zabrzmi banalnie ale to co piszesz naprawdę nie jest mi obojętne, kobieca empatia działa...w każdym razie jeśli chciałabyś pogadać, bez chóru komentatorów, mogłybyśmy do siebie pisać. Mój mail to: marrrt@wp.pl

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!
Marta

----------


## KobietawSieci

> wymądrzasz sie bo mozesz? bo co staż w branży pozwala? 
> przygadała konkurencji - jak kocioł garnkowi
> też byś sie wzięła za uczciwa robote a nie codziennie w szarej strefie oszukujesz gospodarke zalogowana jako za przeproszeniem "kobieta w sieci" lub jako gość szlajała po forach i POMAGAŁA posrednio w aborcji "zamów zestaw i wejdz na forum" i sobie analizy ekonomiczne prowadziła twierdzac ze z dobroci serca codziennie to robisz, skończ oszukiwać sama siebie (ps. nie, nie handluje)


chętnie bym podyskutowała ale wiedząc z kim rozmawiam... anonimy niestety ignoruję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie panie mój facet kupił art . forte czy to też zadziała i jak stosować ? Pomozcie szybko

----------


## KobietawSieci

artrotek zwykły i forte działają tak samo
po 30 minutach trzymania w ustach diclofenac który zostaje (twardy rdzeń) wypluwasz 
stosujesz go następującą do 12 tygodnia 4 taletki na 30 minut pomiędzy policzek a dziąslo (przy 8-kach) potem resztki wypluwasz i za trzy godziny to samo, 4 tabletki na raz na 30 minut
możesz wziać w ten sposób 5 dawek w jeden dzień

skutecznośc samogo artroteku jest około 60-70% więc się nie nastawiaj że uda się od razu

----------


## KobietawSieci

w trakcie brania możesz dostać gorączki nawet do 39C ale nie przejmuj sie tym, minie 
możesz też dostać biegunki - tym też się  nie przejmuj bo minie
jesli pojawią sie silne wymioty zmień miejsce podawania na dopochwowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam art w dobrej cenie wysylam zdj aktualne z data obok na kartce zeby nikogo nie oszukac ktos zainteresowany pisac meilowo kar.mon.1983@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł, płatne u kuriera z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą, na życzenie moge wysłać zdjęcia, możliwość odbioru osobistego. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł, płatne u kuriera z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą, na życzenie moge wysłać zdjęcia, możliwość odbioru osobistego. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com


zamawiałam od tej Pani, wszystko ok. Produkt oryginalny, ja już jestem po. Tabletkę wystarczy rozgryzc i usunac ze środka małą tabletkę-to diclofenac. Reszta rozpuszcza się w minute w ustach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamawiałam od tej Pani, wszystko ok. Produkt oryginalny, ja już jestem po. Tabletkę wystarczy rozgryzc i usunac ze środka małą tabletkę-to diclofenac. Reszta rozpuszcza się w minute w ustach.


Ale to nie ma się w minute rozpuścić.  Masz trzymać 30 min żeby lek się wchłanial przez sluzowke.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale to nie ma się w minute rozpuścić.  Masz trzymać 30 min żeby lek się wchłanial przez sluzowke.


Dziala dokładnie tak samo, już po pierwszej dawce w ciagu półgodziny zaczęły się delikatne skurcze i plamienie. Po nastepnej silniejsze itd. z 3 dawki wzięłam juz tylko 2 tabletki. kwestia jaki masz organizm a nie jak sie przyjmuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziala dokładnie tak samo, już po pierwszej dawce w ciagu półgodziny zaczęły się delikatne skurcze i plamienie. Po nastepnej silniejsze itd. z 3 dawki wzięłam juz tylko 2 tabletki. kwestia jaki masz organizm a nie jak sie przyjmuje.


Miałaś mniej niż siódmy tydzień?  Jeśli tak,  to poniżej 7 tc misoprostol działa również polkniety.  W wyższych tygodniach radze potrzymac te pół godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

całe opakowanie zakupione w aptece - 250 zł

----------


## CzarodziejkaZKsiezyca

> chętnie bym podyskutowała ale wiedząc z kim rozmawiam... anonimy niestety ignoruję


prosze juz jestem w takim samym stopniu nie anonimowa jak ty
sadzisz ze jak sie podpiszesz "zestawywsieci" czy coś w tym stylu, to już nie jestes anonomowa? nie masz już uczciwej pracy na ślasku?
laska chce szprzedać za 250zl to jej sprawa, jak znajdzie za 400 chętnego to tez jej sprawa. 
jak wasza "organizacja" obniża "darowiznę" z podobnej ceny do podobnej ceny to jest ok?!
konkurencja ci dupe sciska to piszesz brednie ze w aptece po 50zl niczym nowicjuszka na a nie krulowa (błąd zamierzony) tego forum
idz i kup skoro w aptece za 50zl a nie tlumacz lasce urządzając sobie jej analize psychiczno-ekonomiczną ze powinna za darmo oddać i wyzywasz od leniwych egoistek oszukujacych kobiety i sama siebie! hamuj sie troche!
a ty kim jestes!? dokladnie tym samym!
tyle w temacie

----------


## KobietawSieci

nie kochana, ja podałam swój nr telefonu, chcesz to ze mną podyskutuj

----------


## KobietawSieci

to wyzwanie, dla ciebie i każdego innego 
podaje jeszcze raz 725 892 134 chcesz rozmawiać to rozmawiaj, nie boję sie ani konfrontacji ani argumentacji

używanie logo organizacji holenderskiej nie jest nikomu zabornione, chcesz to prosze bardzo możesz reklamowac ja się tego nie boję, wiem co reklamuję bo wiem co dobre



kim jestem... założycielką ogranizacji o nazwie "Kobiety w Sieci", która łączy kobiety mające za sobą aborcję
nie jestem Czarodziejką z Księżyca a osobą która od roku 2006 działa na rzecz osób szukających informacji o tym jak wykonać aborcję i zrobić to bezpiecznie dla życia i zdrowia... to daje mi prawo do wykonywania analiz psychiczno-ekonomicznych każdej handlującej tutaj osobie

nie unoś sie tak bo nie ma o co, mnie dupę nic nie sciska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to jeszcze wciskając swoje zestawy i dyskredytując wszystko inne, 
naucz się nie być alfa i omega i w końcu nie obrażać konkurencji i przedewszystkim ludzi

----------


## KobietawSieci

to nie jest konkurencja... to jest jawne oszustwo i państwa jako takiego i gospodarki i kobiet 

ludzi też nie obrażam, bo nazwanie kogoś handlarzem to fakt oszustem w świetle zdania powyżej również fakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie za 70 zł    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Sielarne

Po moim stosowaniu zostało mi 6 tabletek. Udało się poronić. Sama kupiłam 14 tabletek za 150 zł. Zostało mi 6, data ważności do 09.2016 roku. Sprzedam za 50zł jeżeli którejś brakuje lub chce mieć więcej dla pewności (po 6ciu raczej znikome szanse na poronienie). Nie ma problemów z wysłaniem zdjęć oraz z wysyłką za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt na mail: sielarnee@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tab poronne cytotec zakupione w milano przepisal mi lekarz na recepte odsprzedaje w listku orginalnym z data warznosci i numerem serji tabletki sa piesiokatne w listku jest 10 sztuk koszt 350 plus przesylka wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci marta 515988060 jesli nie odbieram to prosze mi wyslac sms o tresci tabletki odzwonie jak najszybciej

----------


## Blondynka

Jestem w 5 tygodniu ciąży i nie jestem zupełnie na to gotowa psychicznie,  zabezpieczenie nas zawiodło i stało się.  Szukam wszędzie jakiś rad na poronienie,  tylko takich żebym nie musiała potem iść do lekarza np na łyżeczkowanie,  żeby i dla mnie było to bezpieczne.  Znalazłam juz różne metody,  przedawkowanie witaminy C,  gorąca kąpiel z zużyciem 2 tabletek aspiryny...  Ale nie chce takiej sytuacji ze mi się nie uda,  a dziecku poważnie zaszkodzi i jak już nie uda się poronic to urodzi się jakieś chore.    Bardzo proszę kogoś kto ma jakieś doświadczenie za sobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na maszwybor.net, tam znajdziesz mnóstwo kobiet po aborcji farmakologicznej i rzetelne informacje na ten temat. I niech Ci nie przyjdzie do głowy próbować jakichś znachorskich sposobów. Są bezpieczne rozwiązania,  głowa do góry.

----------


## Blondynka

Dziękuję, ale czy tutaj mi ktoś konkretnie powie?  Zależy mi ogromnie. 
..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję, ale czy tutaj mi ktoś konkretnie powie?  Zależy mi ogromnie. 
> ..


Konkretnie,  jak chcesz oryginalne, skuteczne i bezpieczne to tylko na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos przedac art pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos odsprzedac arth

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> opakowanie artroteku z apteki kosztuje 50-60 zł, skąd więc taka cena? 250???? 
> wcale mnie nie dziwi, że ktoś tego nie odebrał na poczcie... też bym nie odebrała...


Zapłaciłam sporo za receptę 250 zł za które chce sprzedać paczkę to i tak mało i nie wystarczy na spłątę - pożyczając pieniądze od znajomych. lekarz wypisał dwa opakowania. Podziałao za pierwszym razem. Nie pracując, wychowując trójkę dzieci naprawdę każde 50 zł jest ważne!!! Zaszłam w ciążę, stało się.   Ale nie mogę mieć czwartego!! Finansowo po prostu nie dam rady.  

Nie będę się tłumaczyć nikomu..... 
Pani Monika z Gdyni  wiedziała że koszt 250 zł - kłamała mi bezczelnie że nic nie doszło, nie ma awizo, wcale nie dostała sms z powiadomieniem.... a dostała. 2 razy awizo i dwa smsy z poczty. 

Kup za 100 zł od kogoś - apap albo podróbę, proszę bardzo....

Ludzie!! każdy robi jak uważa!! Po co komentujecie inne laski skoro same wchodzicie na forum?? Bez celowo? tak podokuczać ludziom??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

250 zł  - 20 tab
zakupiony w aptece
kasia_purpurowa@wp.pl

----------


## sfsfgd

paczka 20 tabletek 200zl, ewentualnie recepta na jedna paczke 150zl. przelew z gory, badz odbior osobisty w slupsku. kto chetny prosze podac dane typu mail badz gg, ewentualnie nr tel. bede obserwowal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiscie jestem w stanie wyslac pocztapotwierdzeniem odbioru. poczta polska paczka 24h dziala tylko do duzych miast, do mniejszych nie problem zaadresowac ale mozliwe, ze dojdzie do 3 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was Panie. mam do sprzedania Arthrotec forte dokladnie 20 tab za 250zl. odbior osobisty lub wysylka. Tabletki z apteki tel 788-293-505

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

art 12 tabletek za 120 zł, odbiór tylko osobisty Gdańsk. asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam arth2 razy doustnie, tylko biegunka i lekka temperatura. Trzeci raz wzięłam 3razy po 4 do pochwowo. To był koszmar, straszna biegunka, gorączka ponad 39 stopni. Myślałam że umrę. Ucpalam się straszne, wygrzebywalam tabletki musiały w tym czasie się uwalniać. Zatrulam się. Później jak juz otrzezwialam to podczas podcierania miałam trochę krwi na papierze, troszkę na majtach. To było w poniedziałek. I tylko tyle, do dziś czyli czwartku mam tylko brązowe upławy o zapachu krwi. W poniedziałek robiłam betę dziś wynik 3610, dziś robiłam ponownie jutro wynik. Nie wiem co mam robic, jestem załamana. Nie mogę urodzić tego dziecka!! To zrujnuje życie mojej rodzinie. Zastanawiam się czy warto jeszcze raz spróbować z art?? Jak myślicie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam arth2 razy doustnie, tylko biegunka i lekka temperatura. Trzeci raz wzięłam 3razy po 4 do pochwowo. To był koszmar, straszna biegunka, gorączka ponad 39 stopni. Myślałam że umrę. Ucpalam się straszne, wygrzebywalam tabletki musiały w tym czasie się uwalniać. Zatrulam się. Później jak juz otrzezwialam to podczas podcierania miałam trochę krwi na papierze, troszkę na majtach. To było w poniedziałek. I tylko tyle, do dziś czyli czwartku mam tylko brązowe upławy o zapachu krwi. W poniedziałek robiłam betę dziś wynik 3610, dziś robiłam ponownie jutro wynik. Nie wiem co mam robic, jestem załamana. Nie mogę urodzić tego dziecka!! To zrujnuje życie mojej rodzinie. Zastanawiam się czy warto jeszcze raz spróbować z art?? Jak myślicie??


U mnie było podobnie a Arthrotec zadziałał na dobre po tygodniu od zażycia ,także głowa do góry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze ze wzięłamescapele po w ciągu 32 godzin po stosunku. To chyba kara za moje grzechy. Garściami zrzeram prochy, aby tylko zaszkodzic ciąży. Łapie się wszystkiego. To jest straszne, ale muszę przerwać te ciążę!! A po jakim czasie dokładnieu ciebie zadziałało??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam jeszcze ze wzięłamescapele po w ciągu 32 godzin po stosunku. To chyba kara za moje grzechy. Garściami zrzeram prochy, aby tylko zaszkodzic ciąży. Łapie się wszystkiego. To jest straszne, ale muszę przerwać te ciążę!! A po jakim czasie dokładnieu ciebie zadziałało??


po co truć się Arthroteckiem,. skoro ewidentnie nie działa na Ciebie ? nie lepiej zamówić zestaw i mieć z głowy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O to chodzi ze nie mam jak zamówić zestawu, konto wspólnie z mężem. On o niczym nie wie. Ale skoro coś tam się dzieje po art, czyli biegunka, gorączka i upławy to może wkoncu zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O to chodzi ze nie mam jak zamówić zestawu, konto wspólnie z mężem. On o niczym nie wie. Ale skoro coś tam się dzieje po art, czyli biegunka, gorączka i upławy to może wkoncu zadziała.


To czekaj skoro chcesz, ale żeby się potem nie okazało że jest za późno. A przelew darowizny możesz zrobić w banku albo na poczcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotec 20 tab wraz z paragonem kupna, cena 180zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, oraz płatne u kuriera po sprawdzeniu, kurier 24h więc na drugi dzień jest z przesyłką, możliwość odbioru osobistego. kasienekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odp, jutro zobaczę jeszcze wynik z bety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje drogie , z lekiem tym miałam do czynienia dwa razy. Pierwszy raz kupiłam od handlarza na terenie kraju. Tabletki kształtem , oznaczeniem się zgadzały niestety na blistrze nie było podanej gramatury leku tak jak to zazwyczaj ma miejsce , blistry były pocięte tak że było po dwie tabletki więc nie mogłam sprawdzić numerów blistra z lekiem. Podejrzewam , że były to podróby leku mimo tego , że po przyjęciu pojawiły się naturalne objawy - biegunka , dreszcze i temperatura , nie pojawiło się krwawienie. Dostałam 12 tabletek za cenę 350zł ! Za drugim razem tabletki dostałam od organizacji Women Help Women. W trakcie dawkowania normalne objawy kolejny raz biegunka, dreszcze o temperatura ZERO KRWAWIENIA. Podczas kąpieli wypłynęła tylko jakaś tkanka do niczego nie podobna. Po 4 dniach pojawiło się brązowe plamienie z paroma kroplami krwi. Plamienie takie trwało około 3 dni. Po tyg od ustąpienia plamienia wybrałam się do ginekologa i jakież było moje zdziwienie gdy usłyszałam , że wszystko jest ok. Byłam  pierwszy raz u tego lekarza pod pretekstem braku okresu i plamienia. Tak więc jak widać tabletki czasem działają i bez jakiegokolwiek krwawienia. WAŻNE - W ZESTAWIE OD WOMENEK NIE DOSTAŁAM DWÓCH RÓZNYCH LEKÓW , A JEDYNIE MISOPROSTAL (ze względu na stan zdrowia). Organizacja była ze mną w kontakcie non stop , zaproponowano mi ponowne wysłanie leków jeśli kuracja nie dałaby pożądanych efektów. I tu zwracam się do dziewczyn które próbują "załatwić" lek na własną rękę. NIE KUPUJCIE LEKÓW OD HANDLARZY NA POLSKIM RYNKU TO OSZUŚCI , STRACICIE NERWY , PIENIĄDZE I CZAS. Jeśli macie taką możliwość spróbujcie wypisać receptę u lekarza jeśli się nie uda zgłoście się do organizacji WomenHelpWomen albo WomenOnWaves gdzie dostaniecie wsparcie , zrozumienie i przede wszystkim oryginalne leki. W przypadku niepowodzenia możecie liczyć na kolejną paczkę z lekami po potwierdzeniu niepowodzenia zabiegu badaniem usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pierwszy tydzień czy mogę zażyć art? czy poczekać ... 
ktoś z Krakowa ma odsprzedać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pierwszy tydzień czy mogę zażyć art? czy poczekać ... 
> ktoś z Krakowa ma odsprzedać ?


Haha. .nie ma czegoś takiego jak pierwszy tydzień  :Smile:  ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki.  Kiedy była twoja?

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Brałam arth2 razy doustnie, tylko biegunka i lekka temperatura. Trzeci raz wzięłam 3razy po 4 do pochwowo. To był koszmar, straszna biegunka, gorączka ponad 39 stopni. Myślałam że umrę. Ucpalam się straszne, wygrzebywalam tabletki musiały w tym czasie się uwalniać. Zatrulam się. Później jak juz otrzezwialam to podczas podcierania miałam trochę krwi na papierze, troszkę na majtach. To było w poniedziałek. I tylko tyle, do dziś czyli czwartku mam tylko brązowe upławy o zapachu krwi. W poniedziałek robiłam betę dziś wynik 3610, dziś robiłam ponownie jutro wynik. Nie wiem co mam robic, jestem załamana. Nie mogę urodzić tego dziecka!! To zrujnuje życie mojej rodzinie. Zastanawiam się czy warto jeszcze raz spróbować z art?? Jak myślicie??


w takim przypadku pomoże ci tylko zestaw Mifepriston+misoprostol 
zwróc się do jednej z organizacji womenhelpwomen lub womenonweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam arthroteck za 250 zł krakow oryginalne opakowanie z apteki cena jest tak ponieważ sama za to
 tyle zaplacilam  kontakt 514159414

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekam na tabletki poronne, ale zaczynam poczatek "okresu"  czy moge ewentualnie uzyc je w tym stanie. Chciałabym miec pewnosc ze poronie , zaczelam zazywac Zalanzo ale jeden raz i mysle, ze cos zaczelo dziac ale słabo. 
Pozatym to 3 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam na tabletki poronne, ale zaczynam poczatek "okresu"  czy moge ewentualnie uzyc je w tym stanie. Chciałabym miec pewnosc ze poronie , zaczelam zazywac Zalanzo ale jeden raz i mysle, ze cos zaczelo dziac ale słabo. 
> Pozatym to 3 tydzien


Jak dostałaśokres to po co ci ttabletki poronne?   Nie rozumiem. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlatego, ze wywolalam innym lekiem, ale czy wspomoz Arthrotecem forte jeszcze??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. kupilam od Pani Karoliny tab z nr 788293505. jak dla nie super, mila,pomocna i byla caly czas ze mna w kontakcie podczas kuracji. Naprawde polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. sprzedm cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 200zl. odbior osobisty lub wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec forte jest ich 20szt za 200zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 513-235-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do oddania za bardzo dobra cene art. wysylam zdjecia z data aktualna jak by ktos mial watpliwosci przed oszustem. pisac na meila jak cos kar.mon.1983@wp.pl pozsrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam Tabletki Arthrotec Forte. W pudelku znajduje się 20 tabletek. Cena jednego opakowania to 200zł. Opakowania są nowe zakupione w aptece. Mogę również sprzedać mniejszą ilość wtedy cena 1 szt wynosi 10zł. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w Knurowie lub Katowicach. Wysyłka z mozliwoscia zaplaty przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie.
Właśnie kupiłam od arthrotec.shop@gmail.com. Wszystko jak należy. Można zamówić za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Polecam. 
Ja już jestem po.

Marta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> u mnie nie ma szans na otrzymanie tego leku, czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto miałby na zbyciu Art?


Hej moge ci kogos polecic tanio i sprawdzone bo wczoraj zamowilam i dzis przyszly 666036212 pewna i w 100% paczka dojdzie na 2 dzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis udało mi sie usunac ciaze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My również zamówiliśmy z arthrotec.shop@gmail.com. 
Sprawdzony dostawca. 
Na szczęscie był ze mną chłopak, to bardzo ważne aby ktoś wam towarzyszył w trakcie dziewczyny!
Nie bierzcie tego same.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tabletek art za 120 zł, odbiór osobisty na terenie Gdańska asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 dni temu poronilam.. bralam art forte.. byl to 5 lub 6 tc a realny 3 lub 4 tc... od dwoch dni ciagle cos mi "burczy, bulgocze" w jajnikach... caly czas krwawie, ale nie bardzo. to moja druga przygoda z art forte.. za pierwszym razem nic mi nie burczalo... a teraz nie wiem o co chodzi... wylatywaly skrzepy dosc duzo ich bylo, wiec raczej sie udalo ...? czy ktoras z Was miala podobna sytuacje? bardzo prosze o odpowiedz... tylko takich osob ,ktore to przeszly. osoby ,ktore nie maja pojecia o temacie, niech sie nie wypowiadaja, bo szkoda czasu... na badania krwi pojde dopiero za 6 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po art nirmormalnie sie funkconuje? Mozna paluc papierosy? Ile dawek trzeba wziac?pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem koszt listka 10 tab 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 100% orginalne marzena tel 515988060 w celu zamowienia prosze o sms tabletki odzwonie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po art nirmormalnie sie funkconuje? Mozna paluc papierosy? Ile dawek trzeba wziac?pomozcie


normalnie funkcjonujesz, mozesz palic. ja palilam zaraz po pierwszej dawce. musisz wziac 4 tabletki pod jezyk i rozpuszczac je 30 minut. po 3 godzinach kolejna dawke 4 tabletek pod jezyk. po kolejnych 3 godzinach ostatnie 4 tabletki ( ja ostatnia dawke wzielam 2 tabletki, bo mialam 10 sztuk, art forte za pierwszym i za drugim razem, bo musialam usunac 2 ciaze) za pierwszym razem udalo sie bez lyzeczkowania, a teraz nie wiem bo jestem 4 dni po zabiegu. do poronienia napewno doszlo, ale jeszcze sie oczyszczam....pamietaj ,zeby po rozpuszczeniu tabletek wypluc malutkie rdzenie ,ktore zostana Ci w buzi. mozesz popijac malymi lyczkami wody ,zeby nie zwymiotowac. ja za pierwszym razem odrazu przy wypluwaniu zwymiotowalam i balam sie ze nie zadziala.. ale bylo ok.. wiec popinaj woda. dostaniesz lekkich badz silniejszy skurczy ( kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej) moga to byc tez taki bole jak przy okresie, mozesz dostac rozwolnienia, goraczki do 39 stopni, moga pojawic sie dreszcze , podwyzszone cisnienie. ale to normalne po art. ja osobiscie nie mialam takich objawow, ale wiem ze dziewczyny maja.. odrazu zaluz sobie podpaske maxi . jesli bedziesz musiala zuzyc wiecej niz 2 na godzine jedz do szpitala, zeby sie nie wykrawic, jezeli zobaczysz ze leci krew jak z kranu tez jedz do szpitala. nawet jesli zrobia Ci badania niczego niewykryja , bo rozpuszczalas je pod jezykiem. ( aha bedziesz miala popalony jezyk ) ale da sie zyc. jakbys czegos potrzebowala , lub miala jakies pytania podczas zabiegu itd, to pisz , mozesz tu odp zostawiajac swojego maila. odezwe sie.. aha jeszcze jedno. pamietaj ,zeby byl ktos bliski przy Tobie wrazie zaslabniecia, lub ewentualnej pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja swoje pytanie kieruje do dziewczyn które usuwały swoją ciąże po 15 tyg. czy sie powiodło i jak to zrobiły
lalka007@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja usuwalam w 14 tc ale zestawem od womenek.  Jeśli masz Arthrotec,  to dawkowanie w tak wysokiej ciąży to po 2 tabletki co trzy godziny ,maksymalnie do pięciu dawek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja usuwalam w 14 tc ale zestawem od womenek.  Jeśli masz Arthrotec,  to dawkowanie w tak wysokiej ciąży to po 2 tabletki co trzy godziny ,maksymalnie do pięciu dawek.


teraz jestem w 18 tyg. - i wiem że już pomocy nie znajdę :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> teraz jestem w 18 tyg. - i wiem że już pomocy nie znajdę


Ale jakiej pomocy oczekujesz? Masz tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię artrotec głogów i okolice dolnośląskie 609105469 proszę o SMS oddzwonie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 10 tabletek arthrotec forte. 120zl odbior osobisty w warszawie, badz wysylka na koszt kupujacego za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. oryginalne z apteki , kupione 4 dni temu. sama korzystalam i zostalo mi 10 tab. 733250169

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma może ktoś do sprzedania arthrotec, jestem z Krakowa proszę o jak najszybszą odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam prosbe.Ma ktoras z Was jutro czasu wolnego i ktora ma to juz za soba ? Jutro bd potrzebowala wsparcia jakis numer tel albo maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam prosbe.Ma ktoras z Was jutro czasu wolnego i ktora ma to juz za soba ? Jutro bd potrzebowala wsparcia jakis numer tel albo maila


maszwybor.net  - tam otrzymasz wsparcie od tych, które mają to za sobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje a jeszcze pytanie czy po atr moza wziasc srodki przeciw bolowe? A jak by zro ilo bymi sie nie dobrze i bym zwymiotowala to co wtedy od razu nastepna dawke czyczekac 3godz? Ile dawek mam przyjac slyszalam ze 3 i trzeba brac 4pod jezyk co 3 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze jedno prowadze bardzo aktywny tryb zycia.ktoras tez tak ma ? Jestem ciekawa kiedy bd mogla wrocic do cwiczen

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jakiej pomocy oczekujesz? Masz tabletki ?


Ja usunęłam ciaze w 21 tygodniu zamówilam tabletki od polskiego handlarza i udalo się pani pomagala dzwonila itp jak chcesz odpowiem ci na każde pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dobry jest tu ktos?mam zamiar. Wziasc zaraz puerwsza dawke moze jakies delikatne wsparcie?prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja usunęłam ciaze w 21 tygodniu zamówilam tabletki od polskiego handlarza i udalo się pani pomagala dzwonila itp jak chcesz odpowiem ci na każde pytanie


poprosiłabym o konakt na lalka007@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poprosiłabym o konakt na lalka007@interia.pl


Napisz do mnie na maila asiadkm18@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zestaw jest pewny, czy napewno pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten co ja kupilam pomógł w 21 tygodniu tylko swoje kosztował moge podpowiedzieć jak znaleźć ta osobę która mi pomogła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja będę zamawiać od women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsze 4pod jezyk o 9 ibardzobardzo delikatny bole na dole brzucha. I nic boje sie ze sie nie 
uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zestaw jest pewny, czy napewno pomoże


Zestaw to pewniak,  bez obaw, ale tylko ten od womenek z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org , nie jakiś szemrany od handlarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy po porobieniu sa normalne bole w podbrzuszu , kucie w jajnikach i bulgotanie , burczenie jajnikow? bardzo prosze o pomoc........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mnie boli brzuch jak na miesiaczke ale nic wiecej juz wzielam 2dawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy po porobieniu sa normalne bole w podbrzuszu , kucie w jajnikach i bulgotanie , burczenie jajnikow? bardzo prosze o pomoc........


Jeśli nie są to silne bóle nie do wytrzymania,  i nie ma gorączki i nieprzyjemnego zapachu to jest to normalny objaw oczyszczania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś kupował na women on web? Przesyłki dochodzą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktoś kupował na women on web? Przesyłki dochodzą?


Oczywiście ze dochodzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście ze dochodzą


Bo jak czytam to chyba był okres że urzędy celne blokowały. A teraz? ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo jak czytam to chyba był okres że urzędy celne blokowały. A teraz? ok?


Są niektóre województwa do których womenki nie wyślą.  Wtedy dziewczyny zamawiają na poste restante.  Listę województw masz na maszwybor.net.  Ale z tego co wiem z womenhelp.org możesz zamówić   do dowolnego miejsca bo one to jakoś obchodzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do mazowieckiego dochodzi???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do mazowieckiego dochodzi???


Mazowieckie jest zupełnie bezpieczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja wzilam dzis 3 dawku i tylko mnie brzuch boli co robic pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z arthrotekiem tak bywa..nie zawsze działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie są to silne bóle nie do wytrzymania,  i nie ma gorączki i nieprzyjemnego zapachu to jest to normalny objaw oczyszczania


bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art forte , wysylka na koszt kupujacego , ze sprawdzenie oczywiscie , za pobraniem. lek jest z apteki. 733250169

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja wzilam dzis 3 dawku i tylko mnie brzuch boli co robic pomocy


a to byl forte czy zwykly? i skad go mialas? pod jezyk wzielas?

----------


## Pilne

Mam problem chyba jestem w ciąży niechcianej ok 5-6 tydzień chciałam zapytać co powinno byc wpisane na recepcie jeśli chciała bym te tabletki kupić w aptece?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczy: 
Arthrotec 1 op a 20 tabl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poprosiłabym o konakt na lalka007@interia.pl


Napisalam ci maila ale ty nie odpisujesz czekam na wiadomość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś na sprzedaż ten lek lub myślicie czy a aptece bez recepty sie uda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam art jedno opakowanie 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś na sprzedaż ten lek lub myślicie czy a aptece bez recepty sie uda?


bez recepty ciezko, ja mam arthrotec forte z apteki. moge wyslac poczta ze sprawdzenie zawartosci jesli chcesz lub osbiscie. jak chcesz to pisz 733250169

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam tabletki do zastosowania w domu. tabletki poronne pfizzer.
pomoge Ci przywrocic cykl miesiaczek nawet w 18tyg ciazy. 

arthrotec, cytotec, misoprostol, 

tabletki sa bezinwazyjne i w dopowiedni sposob przyjety, rowniez bezpieczne.
aborcja chemiczna to nic innego jak zahamowanie rozwoju plodu i pozniej oczyszczenie sie z niego z macicy i wydalenie poprzez krwotok.

uwazaj na siebie i nie daj sie nabrac na ogloszenie pseudo ginekologa.
zaden ginekolog nie sprzedawalby tabletk poronnych przez internet wiedzac ze grozi mu za to prawo do wykonywania zawodu dozywotnio.
ja posiadam tebletki z Eu, gdzie aborcja jest powszechnie stosowana w celu zamowienia prosze o sms odzwonie natychmiast halina n: 573483078

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bletki poronne
posiadam tabletki do zastosowania w domu. tabletki poronne pfizzer.
pomoge Ci przywrocic cykl miesiaczek nawet w 18tyg ciazy. 

arthrotec, cytotec, misoprostol, koszt 10 tab 350 zlotych

tabletki sa bezinwazyjne i w dopowiedni sposob przyjety, rowniez bezpieczne.
aborcja chemiczna to nic innego jak zahamowanie rozwoju plodu i pozniej oczyszczenie sie z niego z macicy i wydalenie poprzez krwotok.

uwazaj na siebie i nie daj sie nabrac na ogloszenie pseudo ginekologa.
zaden ginekolog nie sprzedawalby tabletk poronnych przez internet wiedzac ze grozi mu za to prawo do wykonywania zawodu dozywotnio.
ja posiadam tebletki z Eu, gdzie aborcja jest powszechnie stosowana w celu zamowienia prosze o sms odzwonie natychmiast halina n: 573483078

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki do zastosowania w domu. tabletki poronne pfizzer.
pomoge Ci przywrocic cykl miesiaczek nawet w 18tyg ciazy. 

arthrotec, cytotec, misoprostol, koszt 10 tab 350 zlotych

tabletki sa bezinwazyjne i w dopowiedni sposob przyjety, rowniez bezpieczne.
aborcja chemiczna to nic innego jak zahamowanie rozwoju plodu i pozniej oczyszczenie sie z niego z macicy i wydalenie poprzez krwotok.

uwazaj na siebie i nie daj sie nabrac na ogloszenie pseudo ginekologa.
zaden ginekolog nie sprzedawalby tabletk poronnych przez internet wiedzac ze grozi mu za to prawo do wykonywania zawodu dozywotnio.
ja posiadam tebletki z Eu, gdzie aborcja jest powszechnie stosowana w celu zamowienia prosze o sms odzwonie natychmiast halina n: 573483078

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bez recepty ciezko, ja mam arthrotec forte z apteki. moge wyslac poczta ze sprawdzenie zawartosci jesli chcesz lub osbiscie. jak chcesz to pisz 733250169


A gdzie można odebrać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20 tab lekki bol brzucha i bardzo delikarne krwawienie po jakim czasie mozna wtkanac jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest tu jakaś kobietka, która zamawiala zestaw wow? Po jakim czasie po konsultacji i po dokonanej derowiznie otrzymalyscie zestaw. No i podstawowe pytanie czy zadziałał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest tu jakaś kobietka, która zamawiala zestaw wow? Po jakim czasie po konsultacji i po dokonanej derowiznie otrzymalyscie zestaw. No i podstawowe pytanie czy zadziałał?


czekałam 10 dni, zadziałał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a to byl forte czy zwykly? i skad go mialas? pod jezyk wzielas?


Pod jezyk z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam wczoraj cale opakowanie art po 2dawce brzuch pobolewal po3 za kazdymrazem jakszlam sie zalatwic to jak sie wycieralam to bardzo male sladt krwi ijeden minimalny malytki skrzepik krwi po 4minimalne 2krolpelki krwi po 5tez nicwstalam rano krolelka tak jak by brazowa i wypadla jakas malutenika kuleczka tzn malutenka tak jak bobeczek maluski i dalej nicz i co teraz?boje sie iscdo lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze,więcej informacji nowa26@interia.pl pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam art wysylam za pobraniem rowniez moge wyslac zdjecie. aktualna data obok dla pewnosci kar.mon.1983@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam sprawdzony produkt z arthrotec.shop@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## ewe82

Hej dziewczyny  :Smile:  orientuje się któraś , czy bezpiecznie jest łykać artro jak ma się cystę na jajniku ???
Dajcie znać czy ma któraś takie doświadczenie  :Smile: 
z góry dzięki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udzielalam sie tu ok miesiaca temu  wtedy zamowilam zestaw z WOW zanim doszedl poronilam samoistnie wiec zestaw mam na sprzedaz jest z pieczatkami z urzedow celnych itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak długo czekalas na zestaw, ja dziś wysłałam potwierdzenie darowizny,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam tabletki poronne cytotec w celu zamowienia prosze o sms 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opak art z apteki orginalne za180zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja akurat mialam pecha i zestaw dotarl do mnie dopiero 38dni po zamowieniu  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktos odsprzedac za 200zl z przesylka piszcie na czaiza1990@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czaiza1990@o2.pl wyslalam wiad na poczte alejakis blad wyskoczyl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz na nati1237@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz na nati1237@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja akurat mialam pecha i zestaw dotarl do mnie dopiero 38dni po zamowieniu


jak to możliwe ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza wysylka zawieruszyla sie gdzies w mumbaiu i womenki kazaly czekac 14dni ze moze przyjdzie tylko status nie jest aktualizowany na stronie poczty polskiej 18dnia zostala nadana kolejna status ze jest w polsce pojawil sie dopiero 8dnia niestety zostala zatrzymana przez urzad celny kazali mi pisac pisma odwolujace ale zanim ktos to przeczytal okazalo sie ze przesylka została odeslana i juz nir mozna jej wrocic i zostala nadana trzecia ta doszla 10dni po nadaniu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec, odbiór osobisty Gdańsk asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwsza wysylka zawieruszyla sie gdzies w mumbaiu i womenki kazaly czekac 14dni ze moze przyjdzie tylko status nie jest aktualizowany na stronie poczty polskiej 18dnia zostala nadana kolejna status ze jest w polsce pojawil sie dopiero 8dnia niestety zostala zatrzymana przez urzad celny kazali mi pisac pisma odwolujace ale zanim ktos to przeczytal okazalo sie ze przesylka została odeslana i juz nir mozna jej wrocic i zostala nadana trzecia ta doszla 10dni po nadaniu...


to miałaś przeboje ... ja swoją dostałam dziś po 8 dniach od konsultacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co zazylas juz pierwsza tabletkę??? Czy czekasz do weekendu???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co zazylas juz pierwsza tabletkę??? Czy czekasz do weekendu???


pięrwszą biore w czwartek, bo piątek mam wolny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja już jestem po wszystkim, i pewnie tu już nie wejde, to napisze gdzie uzyskałam pomoc może i wam pomoże,muz nie natknąć siebie na oszustów,z  całym szacunkiem polecam pani nowa26@interia.pl. bardzo uczciwa naprawdę dziewczyny 
można na tą panią liczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie wiem co mam robić, wczoraj zamówiłam zestaw wow, już jest po konsultacji lekarskiej, jednak boje się ze coś może być nie tak z przesyłka. To jest 7 tc. Brałam juz trzy razy ath, zastanawiam się czy nie spróbować jeszcze raz?? Co myślicie? Czekać na zestaw czy brać Arthrotec??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie wiem co mam robić, wczoraj zamówiłam zestaw wow, już jest po konsultacji lekarskiej, jednak boje się ze coś może być nie tak z przesyłka. To jest 7 tc. Brałam juz trzy razy ath, zastanawiam się czy nie spróbować jeszcze raz?? Co myślicie? Czekać na zestaw czy brać Arthrotec??


a co ma być nie tak z przesyłką ? do jakiego województwa zamówiłaś ? po brać Art skoro ewidentnie nie działa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do mazowieckiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boje się ze nie dojdzie, albo dojdzie zbyt późno, że się gdzieś zagubi. Różne mam myśli, czarne myśli znając moje kurwa szczęście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje się ze nie dojdzie, albo dojdzie zbyt późno, że się gdzieś zagubi. Różne mam myśli, czarne myśli znając moje kurwa szczęście


to postaraj się trochę wyluzować, bo w mazowieckim nic tej paczce nie grozi  :Smile:  przy dobrych wiatrach będzie u Ciebie w przeciągu tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i jeszcze plus dochodzi obawa czy zadziała!!!??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i jeszcze plus dochodzi obawa czy zadziała!!!??????


to tą obawę wywal w ogóle  :Smile:  poczytaj na maszwybor net ilu dziewczynom pomógł zestaw

----------


## ewe82

Hej dziewczyny  orientuje się któraś , czy bezpiecznie jest łykać artro jak ma się cystę na jajniku ???
Dajcie znać czy ma któraś takie doświadczenie  :Smile:  wczoraj lekarz mnie badał powiększona macica , dziś byłam na badaniach krwi dopiero , test ciążowy nic nie wykazał w sumie ale lekarz sugeruje , że może to być coś bardzo wczesnego....do tego ta cysta , nie mam pojęcia czy ona nie może być powodem komplikacji gdyby się okazało , że będę musiała zażyć artro....
z góry dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem to ta cysta nie ma nic do tego wszystkiego. Jest na jajnkiu a więc trochę daleko jej do macicy. Upewnij się że jesteś w ciąży zanim zastosujesz Arthrotec, po co masz się męczyć np.z biegunką, gorączka i takie tam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam pilnie całe opakowanie  GG 682109 czekam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  wzielam dawki 3 pod jezyk pozniej znowu i znowu i zostala mi jedna to wzielam dopochwowo z 
Tym ze krwawie ale nic chyba zemnie nie wylecialo , nie wiem co robic czy isc do lekarza i co mu sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamów zestaw wow tylko z women, ja właśnie czekam na swój i żałuję że nie zrobiłam tego wcześniej, bo prawdopodobnie miałabym juz z bani ciążę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej  wzielam dawki 3 pod jezyk pozniej znowu i znowu i zostala mi jedna to wzielam dopochwowo z 
> Tym ze krwawie ale nic chyba zemnie nie wylecialo , nie wiem co robic czy isc do lekarza i co mu sie


Ja brałam dwie serie doustnie, jedna do pochwowo i beta rośnie,masakra. Chyba moja macica jest ze stali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może to co napisze jest nie na miejscu ale jest bardzo prawdziwe, mi z tym też nie do śmiechu, kiedyś jak wpadła moja siostra to ciotka mi powiedziała, ""ze z dupa nie ma żartów" i będę o tym pamiętała do końca życia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze ale robie to 2 raz 1 razem bralam 3do ustnie , 3 do pochwowo i po 6 poszlo a teraz 10 ? 9do ustniw i jedno do pochwowo . nie wiem co robic moglam odrazu tak jak za 1 razem zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 1 opakowanie art, został mi po "kuracji". 
Może komuś się przyda... 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 1 opakowanie art, został mi po "kuracji". 
> Może komuś się przyda... 21487@wp.pl


Ile chcesz za nie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze ale robie to 2 raz 1 razem bralam 3do ustnie , 3 do pochwowo i po 6 poszlo a teraz 10 ? 9do ustniw i jedno do pochwowo . nie wiem co robic moglam odrazu tak jak za 1 razem zrobic


dawka jednorazowa to cztery tabletki, a nie trzy. Inna sprawa, to to, że Arthrotec nie zawsze działa, po prostu. może tamta ciąza była słaba, a ta się trzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jestem w trakcie  wzięłam o 21;00  4  pod język strasznie smak niemiły czy mogę coś pić???narazie mi serducho mooocno wali i strasznie mi zimno i troche podprzusze pobolewa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jestem w trakcie  wzięłam o 21;00  4  pod język strasznie smak niemiły czy mogę coś pić???narazie mi serducho mooocno wali i strasznie mi zimno i troche podprzusze pobolewa


wyplułaś rdzenie ? po 30 minutach trzymania możesz normalnie popić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wyplułam teraz biore 2 dawke narazie nic się nie dzieje na przemian mi zimno i gorąco

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej
mam spory problem, otoz oprocz 6-7 tyg ciazy mam miesniaka macicy 8 na 5 cm . dzisiaj kupilam arthrotec forte 10 tabletek, ciaza zagrozona wiec mysle ze wystarczy, nie wiem jak zachowa sie ten miesniak po zazyciu tych tabletek. prosze o pomoc.... troche sie boje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już po wszystkim....przy drugim się zaczęło, było cięźko nawet zemdlałam na szczęście mężus był przy mnie..trzecią dawke wzięłam tylko 2 tabl. Myślicie że wystarcxy?? Cały czas krwawie i wylatują jakies niewielkie skrzepy jedtem bardzo słaba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to jest możliwe, że jak stosowałam w tamten poniedziałek Arthrotec i od poniedziałkumiałam jedynie brązowe upławy,  a dziś pojawiła się krew, czy może coś się terazzaczyna coś dziać???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja już jestem po wszystkim, i pewnie tu już nie wejde, to napisze gdzie uzyskałam pomoc może i wam pomoże,muz nie natknąć siebie na oszustów,z  całym szacunkiem polecam pani nowa26@interia.pl. bardzo uczciwa naprawdę dziewczyny 
> można na tą panią liczyć.


Również się podpisuje w wtorek zamówiłam a następnego dnia już tabletki były u mnie,jeszcze nie jestem po bo mam zamiar zażyć w piątek,ale już uzyskałam wskazówki.

----------


## Exodus

Witam,

Sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec 50 kupione w polskiej aptece. 
12  sztuk tabletek zapakowane w blister w pudełku + ulotka. 
Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 130 zł  (jeśli odbiór osobisty na terenie łodzi).
Z przesyłką około 150 zł (w zależności od wariantu dostawy - wysyłam również za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości).

Lek jest oryginalny, data ważności to paź 2017 (ta partia którą obecnie posiadam).
Serdecznie zapraszam:
e-mail: arthrotec.shop@gmail.com

Na życzenie mogę wysłać aktualne zdjęcie tego co wysyłam. 
Jestem uczciwy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam pilnie całe opakowanie  GG 682109 czekam


aktualne czekam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię art. prosze o kontakt do 15,00 786208157

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest tu jakaś kobietka, która zamawiala zestaw wow? Po jakim czasie po konsultacji i po dokonanej derowiznie otrzymalyscie zestaw. No i podstawowe pytanie czy zadziałał?


Ja też ok 10-14 dni czekałam.  Pomogło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotecu (dwadzieścia tabletek) 250 zł
Rozmyśliłam się po prostu...  Nie mieszkam w Gdańsku ale często tam bywam.

paulinapulawska86@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pięrwszą biore w czwartek, bo piątek mam wolny


I co wzielas juz pierwsza tabletkę? Daj znać jak się sytuacja potoczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Art 20 sztuk 200 zł z przesyłką pobraniową  z możliwośćią sprawdzenia przesyłki martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam 2 op forte po 20 szt


 proszę o kontakt potrzebne mi te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co wzielas juz pierwsza tabletkę? Daj znać jak się sytuacja potoczy


jak miło że ktos tu o mnie myśli  :Smile:  wzięłam o 15. stanęła mi w gardle...jutro reszta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tab art za 120 zł, odbiór osobisty Gdańsk, asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie można sprawdxic czy wszystko poszło?? Czy najlepiej będzie usg???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie można sprawdxic czy wszystko poszło?? Czy najlepiej będzie usg???


po arthrotecu ? a który tydzien ciąży ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthro - całe opakowanie sprzedam GDańsk
Cześć. sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotecu (dwadzieścia tabletek) 250 zł
Rozmyśliłam się po prostu... odsprzedaje za tyle za ile kupiłam (200 zł recepta + 50 zł lek w aptece). Nie mieszkam w Gdańsku ale często tam bywam.

paulinapulawska86@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po arthrotecu ? a który tydzien ciąży ?


 Prawie 6  wzięłam atr.  w środe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak miło że ktos tu o mnie myśli  wzięłam o 15. stanęła mi w gardle...jutro reszta


Hej. Jak dziś sytuacja? Daj znać jak będziesz mogła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Jak dziś sytuacja? Daj znać jak będziesz mogła


jestem, coś mi strona wcześniej nie działała. Pierwsza dawka poszła o 15, tabletki nawet nie takie złe jak kreda, na razie szału nie ma, trochę boli jak na okres i na początku miałam dreszcze, nic nie krwawię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

brzuch bardziej boli, pojawiła się też biegunka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc dziewczyny!
mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania art, po 20 tabletek w każdym. Lek był zakupiony na receptę w aptece, jest 100% oryginalny. co ważne lek sprzedaję tylko ''w komplecie" tzn nie sprzedaje np. 12 tabletek (swoją drogą często tak robią oszuści). Sprzedam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki oraz z odbiorem osobistym na terenie Poznania. Na email wysyłam zdjęcie leku oraz wszelkie instrukcje jak go zażyć, jakie mogą byc skutki uboczne oraz wiele innych informacji. aleksanrda.kola@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

już chyba to za mną...biegunka mnie strasznie męczyła, siedziałam na kibelku i nagle coś jakby chlupnęło mi w brzuchu i poleciała woda, nie krew, tylko woda. I zaraz po tym zaczęło się wyślizgiwać, nie patrzyłam, ale trzy razy nieźle plusnęło i teraz więcej krwi leci, ale brzuch jakby się uspokoił. Zaraz druga dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam dwie i nic.... Załamana jestem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mam obliczyc tydzień ciąży???? Ostatnia miesiączka była 18 pażdziernika a do zblużenia doszło 30 pazdzier.troche nie kumam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę podać nr do osoby w 100% pewnej kontakt basia20x@wp.pl podam nr telefonu do tej osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> już chyba to za mną...biegunka mnie strasznie męczyła, siedziałam na kibelku i nagle coś jakby chlupnęło mi w brzuchu i poleciała woda, nie krew, tylko woda. I zaraz po tym zaczęło się wyślizgiwać, nie patrzyłam, ale trzy razy nieźle plusnęło i teraz więcej krwi leci, ale brzuch jakby się uspokoił. Zaraz druga dawka.


Może juz po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

godna polecenia osoba pod numerem 733250169 ! wyslala mi oryginalne tabletki art forte , szybko doszly , moglam sprawdzic zawartosc paczki zanim zaplacilam. byla przy mnie caly czas ( tylko telefonicznie ) ale bardzo mi pomogla. polecam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może juz po wszystkim


drugą dawkę wzięłam o 19, ale nic wielkiego się po niej już nie działo, trochę dreszczy. Teraz czuję się o wiele lepiej, brzuch lekko pobolewa, i odzyskałam apetyt  :Smile:  co za ulga  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mam obliczyc tydzień ciąży???? Ostatnia miesiączka była 18 pażdziernika a do zblużenia doszło 30 pazdzier.troche nie kumam.


Ciąże liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki, bo nie jesteś w stanie przewidzieć, kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia, mimo, że znasz datę stosunku. U ciebie wychodzi 5 tygodni i 6 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam najlepszy lek poronny cytotec prosze o kontakt sms o tresci tabletki odzwonie wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 501602784 marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie tab arthrotec forte czyli 20szt za 150zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 504-399-224

----------


## ani@

Dziewczyny jak ludzie sprzedaja tabletki arthrotec+ tabletka ru 486 to lepiej sie sprawdza czy samo art pomoze ????pozdrawiam bo zalezy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak ludzie sprzedaja tabletki arthrotec+ tabletka ru 486 to lepiej sie sprawdza czy samo art pomoze ????pozdrawiam bo zalezy mi na czasie


jeżeli ktoś sprzedaje arthrotec i RU, to możesz od razu być pewna że to RU to ściema, bo to lek w Polsce niezarejestrowany i niedostępny ot tak. 

Jeżeli chcesz oryginalny RU (mifepristone) to tylko w zestawie od Womenek. 

womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

Tak zestaw ma 98% skuteczności, a sam Arthrotec tylko 70 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam najlepszy lek poronny cytotec prosze o kontakt sms o tresci tabletki odzwonie wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 501602784 marta


Cytotec to to samo co Arthrotec - substancja czynna w obu tych lekach to misoprostol, więc nie wiem w czym on taki "najlepszy" ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej sam arthrotec pomoze. Tak przynajmniej bylo w moim przypadku. Bylam w 7 tyg., wzielam 12 szt po 4 pod jezyk. Juz po pierwszeh dawce, po 2h, zaczelam krwawic, wyplywaly ze mnie skrzepy... mam nadzieje ze ten koszmar jest juz za mna. Dziewczyny kiedy mozna isc pozniej do ginekologa i czy pozna ze bralam arthrotec? 
Ja bralam z arthrotec.shop@gmail.com
Odebralam osobiscie w lodzi.

Dominika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej sam arthrotec pomoze. Tak przynajmniej bylo w moim przypadku. Bylam w 7 tyg., wzielam 12 szt po 4 pod jezyk. Juz po pierwszeh dawce, po 2h, zaczelam krwawic, wyplywaly ze mnie skrzepy... mam nadzieje ze ten koszmar jest juz za mna. Dziewczyny kiedy mozna isc pozniej do ginekologa i czy pozna ze bralam arthrotec? 
> Ja bralam z arthrotec.shop@gmail.com
> Odebralam osobiscie w lodzi.
> 
> Dominika



Do ginekologa jak najszybciej, bo krwawienie po Art nie zawsze oznacza sukces, ja też brałam artrotcet, zalałam łazienkę, a okazało się że ciąża siedzi. Jak nie brałaś dopochwowo, to nic nie pozna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

doktor janusz    519450534
doktor zbigniew  507873241
kinga  507150272
doktor  robert  519451832
marta  515988060 
uwaga dziewczyny sami oszusci sprawdzone nie dajcie sie nabrac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki. W pon umowie wizyte.

Dominika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam dopochwowo i tez zastanawiam sie czy nie isc do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam dopochwowo i tez zastanawiam sie czy nie isc do lekarza


kiedy brałaś? tabletki mogą być widoczne do kilku dni po zabiegu w pochwie. Dla spokojności możesz zrobić irygację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam opakowanie art ,zakupione w aptece nie otwierane 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To bylo we wt rano . ale bol do dzis czuje i to nieziemski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To bylo we wt rano . ale bol do dzis czuje i to nieziemski


no to jak ból nieziemski to pędem na SOR, jakieś zakażenie może się rozwija ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wroce to dam Ci znac co i jak .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam 10 art.kiedy mogę jyż sprawdzić czy się udało??a zeby się upewnić czy wszystko wyszło to muszę zrobić usg???kiedy najlepiej usc do lekarza??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chętnie odkupie arthrotec. Bydgoszcz

----------


## Exodus

A my chetnie sprzedamy :-)
Zapraszam arthrotec.shop@gmail.com

----------


## Exodus

A my chetnie sprzedamy :-)
Zapraszam arthrotec.shop@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A my chetnie sprzedamy :-)
> Zapraszam arthrotec.shop@gmail.com


nie boicie się prokuratury ? moderator na pewno ma Wasze IP, a po tym nietrudno was namierzyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej .wczoraj w wzielam art o 9cale opakowa ie tylko bola m iebrzuch nad ranrm kolo 5 wstala do ubikacji a tam cale majtki w krwi siadlam zrobic siku i wylecialo cos ze mnie taljie jak by male jajeczko ale zadnych skrzepiw moze to nie byli jajeczkotyljo skrzep nie wiem czy jest juz po czy nie ale teraz krwawie jak na okres .Czy te skrzepy musza tez wylatywa?c

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej .wczoraj w wzielam art o 9cale opakowa ie tylko bola m iebrzuch nad ranrm kolo 5 wstala do ubikacji a tam cale majtki w krwi siadlam zrobic siku i wylecialo cos ze mnie taljie jak by male jajeczko ale zadnych skrzepiw moze to nie byli jajeczkotyljo skrzep nie wiem czy jest juz po czy nie ale teraz krwawie jak na okres .Czy te skrzepy musza tez wylatywa?c


nie wiemy , może tak, a może nie. Zrób USG albo betę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiemy , może tak, a może nie. Zrób USG albo betę


Dokładnie bo każdy ma inaczej czasem jest tak, że jest mnóstwo krwi, skrzepów, a czasem akcja się kończy na małym krwawieniu. Wszystko zależy od tego który tydzień itd. U mnie pod koniec zabiegu było przez pierwsze 2 godziny dosyć sporo krwi i skrzepów potem małe plamienie, a po kilku dniach tak jakby wszystko dopiero się zaczęło, duże krwawienie skrzepy, potworny ból i tak 3 dni potem stopniowo ustępowało, łącznie cały koszmar trwał 2 tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthro - całe opakowanie sprzedam Gdańsk
Cześć. sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotecu (dwadzieścia tabletek) 250 zł
Rozmyśliłam się po prostu... odsprzedaje za tyle za ile kupiłam (200 zł recepta + 50 zł lek w aptece). Nie mieszkam w Gdańsku ale często tam bywam. Wysyłka też

paulinapulawska86@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiemy , może tak, a może nie. Zrób USG albo betę


 A gdzie i do kogo mam sie zglosic trzeba miec skierowanie? To od miesiaczki 6 tydz ale do zaplod 4
Doszlo tydz po miesiaczce i jak rozpoznam po tej becie czy nie jestem wciazy pomozcie teraz mam krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce bd wdzieczna za odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak myślicie, któraś zamawiała od tych womenek?
Potwierdzona sprzedaż, wszystko zgodne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak myślicie, któraś zamawiała od tych womenek?
> Potwierdzona sprzedaż, wszystko zgodne?


tak zamawiałam, zgodne, moją akcję przeczytasz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie i do kogo mam sie zglosic trzeba miec skierowanie? To od miesiaczki 6 tydz ale do zaplod 4
> Doszlo tydz po miesiaczce i jak rozpoznam po tej becie czy nie jestem wciazy pomozcie teraz mam krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce bd wdzieczna za odp



jak do kogo ? no do ginekologa, przeicez nie do weterynarza...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.posiadam tabl.misoprostol w oryginalnych blistrach zakupione w krajach Unii Europejskiej-ilość potrzebna do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii to 8 szt.czyli 2 blistry po 4 talb.koszt to 450 zł.Na żądanie wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,dostawa w ciągu 2 dni roboczych,kontakt-797-769-740-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.posiadam tabl.misoprostol w oryginalnych blistrach zakupione w krajach Unii Europejskiej-ilość potrzebna do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii to 8 szt.czyli 2 blistry po 4 talb.koszt to 450 zł.Na żądanie wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,dostawa w ciągu 2 dni roboczych,kontakt-797-769-740-


W arthrotecu i w cytotecu też jest misprostol ! A ilość potrzebna do wykonania aborcji to minimum 12 tabletek, a nie 8 ! DZIEWCZYNY nie dajcie się naciągać na takie horrendalne kwoty !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię art, okolice Olsztyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie 8 tab arthrotec zostało mi po kuracji więcej informacji kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zamówiłam u tych pieprzonych womenek i przesyłki nie ma :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec wysyłam, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze,więcej informacji udziele na e-mail  nowa26@interia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zamówiłam u tych pieprzonych womenek i przesyłki nie ma


przykro że od razu bierzesz się za takie epitety do osób, które robią co mogą żeby Ci pomóc. Albo jesteś trollem i zwyczajnie je oczerniasz. Jeśli jednak naprawdę czekasz na paczkę, wejdź na maszwybor.net i przedstaw swoją sytuację, dziewczyny na pewno podpowiedzą jak zlokalizować Twoją przesyłkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam art w dobrej cenie wysylam zdjecia z data dzisiejsza obok tabletek jesli jtos uwaza ze jestem oszustem zaintwtesowane pisac na meila kar.mon.1983@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej wziela, cale opakoweanie  w NIEDZIELE O 5 RAZNO ZACZELA KRWAWIC I COS ZE MNIE WYLECIALO I KRWAWILAM JAK NA MIESIACZKE DZIS SIE BUDZE I MALUTINKA PALMKA KRWI CO ROBIC ?KIEDY POJSC DO GINEKOLOGA?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec, kontakt mania7@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

błagam ratujcie  bo juz normalnie zwantpiam trace nadzieje nigdzie tego nie mozna dostac a jak juz nadzieje jakas mam to na oszusta trafiam juz brak mi sil i jestem sama z tym zero wsparcia od kogo kolwieg nie pracuje i kasy zbytnio tez nie mam by jebnac 300zl szukam nie drogo a zeby napewno dotarlo prosze ratujcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> błagam ratujcie  bo juz normalnie zwantpiam trace nadzieje nigdzie tego nie mozna dostac a jak juz nadzieje jakas mam to na oszusta trafiam juz brak mi sil i jestem sama z tym zero wsparcia od kogo kolwieg nie pracuje i kasy zbytnio tez nie mam by jebnac 300zl szukam nie drogo a zeby napewno dotarlo prosze ratujcie


Z tych nerwow zapomnialam dodac ze poszukuje pilnie arthrotec forte  pozostawiam nr gg 39136896

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> błagam ratujcie  bo juz normalnie zwantpiam trace nadzieje nigdzie tego nie mozna dostac a jak juz nadzieje jakas mam to na oszusta trafiam juz brak mi sil i jestem sama z tym zero wsparcia od kogo kolwieg nie pracuje i kasy zbytnio tez nie mam by jebnac 300zl szukam nie drogo a zeby napewno dotarlo prosze iratujcie


Napisz do Womenek na womenhelp.org.  mi obniżyły darowiznę do 20 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz do Womenek na womenhelp.org.  mi obniżyły darowiznę do 20 euro


I co to za tabletki oni wysylaja? A nie znasz kogos tu zaufanego co nie oszuka i drogo nie wezmie bo czas ucieka a naprawde moja sytuacja ogulna nie pozwala na dalsze czekanie a wiem ze u nikogo wsparcia nie mam.. szukam najszybciejszego rozwiazania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co to za tabletki oni wysylaja? A nie znasz kogos tu zaufanego co nie oszuka i drogo nie wezmie bo czas ucieka a naprawde moja sytuacja ogulna nie pozwala na dalsze czekanie a wiem ze u nikogo wsparcia nie mam.. szukam najszybciejszego rozwiazania


Nie znam nikogo,  bo nie handluje,  tylko korzystałam z ich pomocy i dlatego ci napisałam.  Wysyłają zestawy poronne mifepristone i misoprostol,  skuteczność 98% , a od handlarza tutaj możesz kupić co najwyżej arthrotec, który ma chyba tylko 70 %  , bo z tego co czytałam to dziewczyny po kilka razy czasem próbują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie znam nikogo,  bo nie handluje,  tylko korzystałam z ich pomocy i dlatego ci napisałam.  Wysyłają zestawy poronne mifepristone i misoprostol,  skuteczność 98% , a od handlarza tutaj możesz kupić co najwyżej arthrotec, który ma chyba tylko 70 %  , bo z tego co czytałam to dziewczyny po kilka razy czasem próbują.


a cos zrobiła by ci obniżyli stawkę lub ile czekałaś na to ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z tych nerwow zapomnialam dodac ze poszukuje pilnie arthrotec forte  pozostawiam nr gg 39136896





napisałam na gg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=pozostawiam nr gg 39136896[/QUOTE]




napisałam na gg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a cos zrobiła by ci obniżyli stawkę lub ile czekałaś na to ?


Wypelnilam konsultacje a potem napisałam maila na info@womenhelp.org ,opisałam swoją sytuację i poprosiłam o obniżenie darowizny.  Po trzech godzinach otrzymałam odp,  że zgadzają się na 20 euro,  zrobiłam przelew a tabletki miałam po 8 dniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam art w dobrej cenie moge sie negocjowac wysylam zdjecvz aktualna data ovok tabletek pisac na meila kar.mon.1983@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. tel 504-399-224

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec pełną paczkę. mam tylko 1 opakowanie (receptę dostałam na 2).  malwinaaneta@wp.pl

Na mnie podziałało - bez większych komplikacji, tylko bigunka, dreszcze i ból brzucha. Krwawiłam jakieś 2 tyg. 

malwinaaneta@wp.pl. woj. pomorskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o kontakt, napisałam mail. pilne!
Aśka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, ja już jestem po wszystkim... Strasznie się bałam ale dzięki wsparciu siostry która była przy mnie przez cały czas było mi łatwiej... To bardzo ważna aby ktoś wam towarzyszył :Smile:  Jeśli macie jakieś pytania jak to u mnie przebiegało, gdzie kupiłam itp. to dajcie znać. 
Trzymajcie się :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte, za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia paczki. kontakt 733250169.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec cena 200 zl z apteki 515303966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam arthrotec forte, za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia paczki. kontakt 733250169.


polecam ta Pania , uczciwa osoba no i pomogla mi psychicznie w czasie brania tabletek. 
Jeszcze raz dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy sprawdzic czy wszystko się udało? Po ilu mogę zrobić test i isc do ginekologa??i co dalej mam poprosic o usg?? Czy tam nic nie zostało?? Czy jak bo troche ciemna jestem co dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po Arthrotecu ? Jak najszybciej zrobić Usg lub dwa razy betę.  Musisz sprawdzić czy się udało.  Testu nie ma sensu bo nawet jak poronilas,  może wychodzić pozytywny do trzech tygodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;113445]Po Arthrotecu ? Jak najszybciej zrobić Usg lub dwa razy betę.  Musisz sprawdzić czy się udało.  Testu nie ma sensu bo nawet jak poronilas,  może wychodzić pozytywny do trzech tygodni.[/QUOT


Aha ok. A usg co mam powiedziec ze czemh chce??? A ta beta to badanie krwi???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, ja już jestem po wszystkim... Strasznie się bałam ale dzięki wsparciu siostry która była przy mnie przez cały czas było mi łatwiej... To bardzo ważna aby ktoś wam towarzyszył Jeśli macie jakieś pytania jak to u mnie przebiegało, gdzie kupiłam itp. to dajcie znać. 
> Trzymajcie się



Skąd jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd jesteś?


Jestem z Bełchatowa. A czemu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, ja już jestem po wszystkim... Strasznie się bałam ale dzięki wsparciu siostry która była przy mnie przez cały czas było mi łatwiej... To bardzo ważna aby ktoś wam towarzyszył Jeśli macie jakieś pytania jak to u mnie przebiegało, gdzie kupiłam itp. to dajcie znać. 
> Trzymajcie się


Jak u cb to przebiegało i wgl bo trochę się boje szczerze mówiąc bo ja nie mam u nikogo wsparcia. czekam tylko aż przyjdą mi te tab. i bd diałac ale tak jak mówiłam toszke się boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie art , oryginalny z apteki, prześlę zdjęcia. Ja już go nie potrzebuję...
Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oddam art w dobrej cenie moge przeslac zdjecia obok z data aktualna karskakarolina89@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie tabletek art za 120 zł, odbiór osobisty Gdańsk, asianowik1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie z apteki   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię w dniu dzisiejszym Arthrotec 12 szt. Kwota do ustalenia. 
Odbiorę tylko osobiście w Poznaniu. 
Proszę o kontakt tylko w dniu dzisiejszym na nr 602463201. Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupie Arthrotec, zależy mi na szybkim zakupie, jestem z Głogowa, kontakt pod GG: nr: 6670041

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwóch tygodniach zmagań czas i na moją historię, może którejś z Was podtrzyma to na duchu. Jak sie okazuje mi wystarczyło 10 tabletek, niestety nie wiem czy za pierwszym czy za drugim razem. Pierwszy raz wzięłam tuż po ukończeniu 5 tygodnia, miałam mega dreszcze, biegunkę taką, że leciała ze mnie woda, temperatura 38 stopni, poza tym nic... Trwało to 4 godziny od ostatniej dawki (10-14). Koło godziny 16 poczułam delikatny skurcz od kręgosłupa w dół, trochę poleciało krwi, na prawdę niewiele. Poszłam do toalety, wypadł pęcherzyk 2 cm na ok 1 cm, taka przezroczysta fasolka wypełniona wodą. Chwilę potem krwawienie ustalo. Dalej czułam nabrzmiałe piersi, poranne mdłości. Kilka dni pózniej, po upływie nieco ponad 72h wzięłam kolejną dawkę, nie wiem czy potrzebnie czy nie, zaczęłam krwawić, na prawdę niewiele i tak przez 7 dni, raz mniej, raz więcej, czwartego dnia rano, nie krawiłam w ogóle, po  południu poczułam jak wypada ze mnie skrzep (jeden jedyny). Szóstego dnia rano nic, po południu wypadł drugi skrzep. Dzis jest 8 dzień po ostatniej dawce, nie krwawię. Ale wracam z usg i niema we mnie nic, a byłby to 7/8 tydzień. Możliwe, że druga dawka była niepotrzebna, a moze w ten sposób się oczyściłem? Tego nie wiem! Dlatego warto najpierw sprawdzić u lekarza czy sie udało czy nie. Wzięłam 10 tabletek arthrotec dopochwowo, pierwsza dawkę 4, potem co 2 godziny po dwie tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki od nowa26@interia.pl
Dziś przesyłka już jest u mnie, polecam wszystko jak w najlepszym porządku.Pozdrawiam  Kaska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. tel 504-399-224

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec, najlepiej z odbiorem na terenie Wrocławia. mail: invicta.88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam przed sobą 4tabletki, za moment wezmę pod język 
Mam nadzieję, że pójdzie szybko i się uda.
Za 3godziny kolejna dawka... 
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki od nowa26@interia.pl
> Dziś przesyłka już jest u mnie, polecam wszystko jak w najlepszym porządku.Pozdrawiam  Kaska


Ale się uśmiałam ha ha ha!

----------


## Nemesis

Po ok.3-4 minutach wyplułam tabletki ze względu na smak i to, że bałam się, iż połknęłam dikolfenak.
Mimo bardzo małej ilości proszku jaką zażyłam ból pojawił się niemalże od razu,większy niż podczaś miesiączki.Miałam wrażenie ,że "palą mi się " jajniki.Do tego zaparcie,mrowienie dłoni.Postanowiłam się położyć, po 1,5h ból mijał.Było mi z kolei bardzo zimno,miałam dreszcze .Po 2h zjadłam coś i poszłam spać. 
Dzisiaj muszę wytrzymać i zrobić to jak należy. Boję się bo mam świadomość tego ,że wezmę dwie dawki, tabletki będę trzymać pod językiem pół godziny, a ból będzie o wiele, wiele większy...
Wstałam jakąś godzinę temu .Poszłam do toalety. Krwawilam,ale ubogo 
Czekam teraz ,aż partner załatwi kilka spraw ,a jak wróci mam nadzieję ,że będę gotowa. Pragnę mieć to już za sobą.
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie 15 listopada poronilam... kochalam sie z zabezpieczeniem jeszcze jak mialam krwawienue , ale bylo to bardzo male krwawienie jakis 8 dzien po poronieniu.. niestety gumka zawiodla :-( ( jak pech, to pech ) ... teraz mi cos burczy w jajnikach ... mam lekkie plamienie... czy to mozliwe zebym zaszla w ciaze maja jeszcze krwawienie z poronienia?? czy to moze jeszcze oczyszczajaca sie macica? plamienie dzis sie dopiero pojawilo... od paru dni nic juz mi nie lecialo... blagam o odpowiedz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Płodność wraca od razu po poronieniu, owulacja może wystąpić nawet 10 dni po, wiec jak najbardziej możliwe jest zajście w ciążę.  Musiałabys za parę dni zrobić dwa razy betaHCG żeby sprawdzić czy rośnie,  jeśli tak,to nowa ciąża.  Testu sikanego nie ma sensu robić bo może wyjść fałszywie pozytywny po tamtej ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz.. no to najwidoczniej mam pecha... albo poprostu dziecko bardzo chce tu byc... i tak sie dzieje... juz sama nie wiem... :-(  nie sadzilam, ze owulacja moze byc nawet wtedy kiedy ma sie jeszcze krwawienie :-(

----------


## Nie powiem kto

Witam.  Wczoraj przeszłam piekło po tabletkach arthrotec i powiedziałam sobie nigdy w życiu.  Bylam w 10tyg. Ciąży . Przez te tabletki wylądowałam w szpitalu z ostrym bolem brzucha . Byłam koloru ściany i długo nie mogłam nabrać swoich kolorów.  Meczylam sie łącznie od wziecia pierwszej dawki (8.00) do godziny 17.00 . Niestety wytrzymałam tylko półtora dawki tych tabletek ,bo potem pojawiły sie mocne bóle brzucha,  krwawienie , skrzepy, wymioty ,biegunka .. Po prostu zaczęło sie . Bylam wtedy z moja młodsza siostra w domu . Ona o tym nic nie wiedziałam az musiałam sie przyznać do wszystkiego. Ona wezwała pomoc i zabrali mnie do szpitala podejrzewajac zatrucie .. ja jestem juz po wszystkim . Całą noc nie spałam,  bo poprostu myślę o tym co sie stało.  
Dowiedzieć sie wiecej jak to zrobić, czy zadziała wpisalam w google.pl jak stosować arthrotec i tym sie sugerwowałam. Nie radzę tego robic bo wiem co ja przeżyłam.. powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trochę chaotycznie piszesz . A czego się spodziewalas po tych tabletkach ? Pewnie kolejna,  która nic przed aborcja nie czytała i nagle wielkie zdziwienie, że brzuch boli i wymioty są. ..to normalne objawy  po Arthrotecu. Gdybyś się przygotowała,  brała dawki tak jak należy i wiedziała jakie są skutki uboczne ,wcale nie musiałoby się skończyć w szpitalu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobre...dziecko chce tu być. ...ciąże się biorą z niezabezpieczonego seksu, a nie dlatego, że dziecko chce.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakbys czytala uwaznie to bys widziala wpis w ktorym dziewczyna pisala ze byl to seks z ZABEZPIECZENIEM , na przyszlosc nie wymadrzaj sie tu jak nie potrafisz czytac ze zrozumieniem wszystkich postow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakbys czytala uwaznie to bys widziala wpis w ktorym dziewczyna pisala ze byl to seks z ZABEZPIECZENIEM , na przyszlosc nie wymadrzaj sie tu jak nie potrafisz czytac ze zrozumieniem wszystkich postow.


Napisała ze gumka zawiodła,  poza tym co to za zabezpieczenie. .tuż przed dniami płodnymi. ..

----------


## Nie zarejedfsdfstrowany

fdvdvdvdvdfvfvfddv

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam dwa pytanka.
Powinnam przyjąć Arthrotec czy Arthrotec forte?
Oraz czy 8 tabletek arthrotecu wystarczy do wywołania poronienia? wiem że potrzeba 12, ale czy te 8 mogłoby wystarczyć jak nie bede miala innego wyjscia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze jedno pytanie

Któraś z Was korzystała  recepty@zaufani.com ? oferują wysyłanie tychże tabletek za 75 zlotych? oszustka czy rzeczywiscie  wysyła tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam dwa pytanka.
> Powinnam przyjąć Arthrotec czy Arthrotec forte?
> Oraz czy 8 tabletek arthrotecu wystarczy do wywołania poronienia? wiem że potrzeba 12, ale czy te 8 mogłoby wystarczyć jak nie bede miala innego wyjscia?



mozliwe ze wystarczy. ale nie wiem czy odpowiednio oczysci sie macica.. znam takie dziewczyny ktore biora tylko 10 tab i wystarcza. ale to forte biora. wiec mocniejsze sa niz tez zwykle.. tez zalezy jaki masz organizm , kazdy jest inny.. na niektore osoby wogole arthtotec nie dziala. jak chcesz to ja mam arthtotec forte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ania3219@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I znów powielanie bzdur. Wystarczy poszukać dwóch ulotek w necie. ..forte czy zwykły nie różnicy. Oba mają po 200 mcg misoprostolu,  różnią się zawartością diclofenaku  w jednym jest 50 mg , a w drugim 75 mg. Ale rdzeń i tak się wypluwa. ..

----------


## Nemesis

Nie kupowalabym nic z internetu, przecież załatwić możesz receptę bez większego problemu (jak się chce to się da),kupisz w aptece i wtedy jest pewność, że wszystko w porządku.
__________________
Nie wzięłam wczoraj tabletek, dziś wieczorem 1pod język i 3dopochwowo, po 3godzinach kolejna dawka..
Potem napiszę jak przebiegło i czy się udało .
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie tabletki arthrotec proszę o kontakt kasia.951@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec 733250169

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny! Dzis o 13 wsadzilam 4 tabl a.r.t, potrzymalam 30 min, wyrzucilam rdzen i polknelam.
Druga dawke o 16,  potrzymalam 30 min wyplulam WSZYSTKO, pozniej o 19 wzielam 2tabl i znowu po 30 min wszystko wyplulam.  Bylam w 6 tyg.

Przeza caly czas lekko, naprawde LEKKO bolalo mnie podbrzusze ok 16-17 zaczelo sie krwawienie, bardzo skape, niecala podpaska do 19.30 bo juz o 19.30 wypadlo biale jajeczko ok 1cm. Wygladalo jak pileczka  bez powietrza w srodku. Ufff..  Od razu lepiej! Prawde mowiac nie ma co panikować.
Zobaczymy ile bedzie trwalo krwawienie.
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś ma jakieś sprawdzone źródło?

----------


## Ewelinakont

> mozliwe ze wystarczy. ale nie wiem czy odpowiednio oczysci sie macica.. znam takie dziewczyny ktore biora tylko 10 tab i wystarcza. ale to forte biora. wiec mocniejsze sa niz tez zwykle.. tez zalezy jaki masz organizm , kazdy jest inny.. na niektore osoby wogole arthtotec nie dziala. jak chcesz to ja mam arthtotec forte.


Mozesz podaćc kontakt do siebie? 
Oczywiscie przesylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawwartosci...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzone źródło tylko na arthrotec.shop@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. tel 504-399-224

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie (bydgoszcz) e-mail: zolw.blotny@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny! Dzis o 13 wsadzilam 4 tabl a.r.t, potrzymalam 30 min, wyrzucilam rdzen i polknelam.
> Druga dawke o 16,  potrzymalam 30 min wyplulam wszystko, pozniej o 19 wzielam 2tabl i znowu po 30 min wszystko wyplulam.  Bylam w 6 tyg.
> 
> Przeza caly czas lekko, naprawde lekko bolalo mnie podbrzusze ok 16-17 zaczelo sie krwawienie, bardzo skape, niecala podpaska do 19.30 bo juz o 19.30 wypadlo biale jajeczko ok 1cm. Wygladalo jak pileczka  bez powietrza w srodku. Ufff..  Od razu lepiej! Prawde mowiac nie ma co panikować.
> Zobaczymy ile bedzie trwalo krwawienie.
> D.


gdzie kupiłaś tabletki?

----------


## misia12

witam brałam tabletki arthrutec 5 dopochwowo i nie pomogło bralam je tydzien temu w sobote i bolal mnie brzuch i bylo krwawienie naweet duze przez 2 dni a potem lekkie a teraz ustapio zrobilam test ciazowy i wyszly 2 kreski co dalej doradzcie.Mam 2 wspanialych dzieci i nie chcemy razem z mezem kolejnego dziecka.POMOCY CO DALEJ ROBIC CZY KOLEJNE TABLETKI WZIASC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam brałam tabletki arthrutec 5 dopochwowo i nie pomogło bralam je tydzien temu w sobote i bolal mnie brzuch i bylo krwawienie naweet duze przez 2 dni a potem lekkie a teraz ustapio zrobilam test ciazowy i wyszly 2 kreski co dalej doradzcie.Mam 2 wspanialych dzieci i nie chcemy razem z mezem kolejnego dziecka.POMOCY CO DALEJ ROBIC CZY KOLEJNE TABLETKI WZIASC


bezsensem było robienie testu ciążowego, bo nawet jeśli poroniłaś, to test może wychodzić pozytywny nawet do trzech, czterech tygodni po aborcji. Zrób USG, lub dwa razy betaHCG, żeby sprawdzić czy się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem matka 5 dzieci razem z mezem nie chcemy wiecej dzieci. A niestety nie wyszlo. 


Prosze pomozcie, gdzie kupic tabletki?????????? zainteresowana5@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miał ktoś Emanera (tabletki na wrzody zoladka) na poronienie ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec cena 200 zł orginalny z apteki jeśli jestes zainteresowana dzwoń 515303966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec pełną paczkę. mam tylko 1 opakowanie (receptę dostałam na 2). malwinaaneta@wp.pl

Na mnie podziałało - bez większych komplikacji, tylko bigunka, dreszcze i ból brzucha. Krwawiłam jakieś 2 tyg. 

malwinaaneta@wp.pl. woj. pomorskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem matka 5 dzieci razem z mezem nie chcemy wiecej dzieci. A niestety nie wyszlo. 
> 
> 
> Prosze pomozcie, gdzie kupic tabletki?????????? zainteresowana5@op.pl


Polecam arthtorec.shop@gmail.com
Ja stamtąd brałam.

Małgosia.

----------


## beatazielinskafirma@o2.pl

Witam
Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek 180 zł+ koszt przesyłki

beatazielinskafirma@o2.pl

----------


## Nemesis

Niestety mi się nie udało... 3 dawkę miałam wziąć o 5.00, ale zaspalismy z partnerem. Zastanawiam się - załatwić receptę ponownie czy jechać do kliniki w Niemczech.. .
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam tabletki arthrotec, wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i platne przy odbiorze kurierowi.
nowa26@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz podaćc kontakt do siebie? 
> Oczywiscie przesylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawwartosci...


733250169 napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec jedno całe opakowanie 250 zł
kosinskaPatka@wp.pl

----------


## Malgorzata79014

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec za tyle ile w aptece. Sama to przeżyłam i wiem jaki to ból płacić 3x więcej niż w aptece.

E-mail: malgorzata.rzader@onet.pl - piszcie dziewczyny, pomogę jak tylko będe mogła..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety mi się nie udało... 3 dawkę miałam wziąć o 5.00, ale zaspalismy z partnerem. Zastanawiam się - załatwić receptę ponownie czy jechać do kliniki w Niemczech.. .
> D.


czemu nie zamówisz od womenek ? wyniesie Cię dużo taniej niż klinika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miał ktoś Emanera (tabletki na wrzody zoladka) na poronienie ????


ten lek nie wywołuje poronienia...

----------


## Nemesis

> czemu nie zamówisz od womenek ? wyniesie Cię dużo taniej niż klinika


Ale mnie nie o cenę chodzi, a o skuteczność.
I tu moje pytanie: czy mogę spróbować jeszcze raz z tabletkami czy też są jakieś przeciwwskazania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale mnie nie o cenę chodzi, a o skuteczność.
> I tu moje pytanie: czy mogę spróbować jeszcze raz z tabletkami czy też są jakieś przeciwwskazania?


przecież zestaw od womenek to ponad 98 % skuteczności..Z Arthroteckiem możesz próbować przecież, nikt Ci nie zabroni, ale skoro nie działa, to po się truć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiał z tej strony women on waves? jak to przebiegało? ile płaciłyście oraz ile trzeba czekać? i czy możę przesyłka być zatrzyymana przez straż celną?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś zamawiał z tej strony women on waves? jak to przebiegało? ile płaciłyście oraz ile trzeba czekać? i czy możę przesyłka być zatrzyymana przez straż celną?


Z womenonwaves nic nie zamówisz , bo one pływają statkiem aborcyjnym. Wysyłaniem tabletek zajmuje się womenonweb.org oraz womenhelp.org. Ja zamawialam od tych drugich. Darowizna to 75 euro,  czekałam 10 dni. Na forum maszwybor.net znalazłam listę województw do których można bezpiecznie zamówić. Tam też przeszłam swoją akcję.

----------


## Nemesis

Skuteczność arth jest podobna procentowo. Co innego niż to mogę u nich niby zamówić? 
Czytałam na forach, że lepiej nie próbować kolejny raz ze względu na zdrowie, z drugiej jednak strony wiele kobiet próbuje...hmm.Z pewnością udałoby się gdybym wzięła wszystko pod język, ale nie wyobrażam sobie jak można przez pół godziny utrzymać wszystkie 4tabletki, nie chodzi o sam smak, a o to,że prędzej tym proszkiem się zaksztuszę albo połknę czego nie powinnam
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skuteczność arth jest podobna procentowo. Co innego niż to mogę u nich niby zamówić? 
> Czytałam na forach, że lepiej nie próbować kolejny raz ze względu na zdrowie, z drugiej jednak strony wiele kobiet próbuje...hmm.Z pewnością udałoby się gdybym wzięła wszystko pod język, ale nie wyobrażam sobie jak można przez pół godziny utrzymać wszystkie 4tabletki, nie chodzi o sam smak, a o to,że prędzej tym proszkiem się zaksztuszę albo połknę czego nie powinnam
> D.


Arthrotec to jakieś 60-70% procent powodzenia, gdyby był tak skuteczny jak zestaw, nie trzeba byłoby go brać po kilka razy. W zestawie od Womenek masz jeszcze mifepristone (RU-486) a to tabletka, która powoduje odcięcie hormonu ciążowego, wskutek czego ciąża obumiera, a potem za pomocą misoprostolu jest usuwana w trakcie skurczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skuteczność arth jest podobna procentowo. Co innego niż to mogę u nich niby zamówić? 
> Czytałam na forach, że lepiej nie próbować kolejny raz ze względu na zdrowie, z drugiej jednak strony wiele kobiet próbuje...hmm.Z pewnością udałoby się gdybym wzięła wszystko pod język, ale nie wyobrażam sobie jak można przez pół godziny utrzymać wszystkie 4tabletki, nie chodzi o sam smak, a o to,że prędzej tym proszkiem się zaksztuszę albo połknę czego nie powinnam
> D.


Ale mozna popijac woda malymi lyczkami. Jesli to problem dla ciebie , zeby utrzymac te 4 tabletki to wez po 2 tab co 2 godziny. Taki sam sprawdzony efekt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nemesis

> Arthrotec to jakieś 60-70% procent powodzenia, gdyby był tak skuteczny jak zestaw, nie trzeba byłoby go brać po kilka razy. W zestawie od Womenek masz jeszcze mifepristone (RU-486) a to tabletka, która powoduje odcięcie hormonu ciążowego, wskutek czego ciąża obumiera, a potem za pomocą misoprostolu jest usuwana w trakcie skurczy.



Hmm..przemyślę to na pewno. Aczkolwiek gdybym chciała ponownie wziąć arth -nie ma przeciwwskazań? 
Ps.dziękuję za objaśnienie, po prostu nie jestem zwolenniczką kupna w internecie. Nie chodzi mi o autentyczność danego produktu ale bezpieczeństwo związane z przesyłką 
D.

----------


## Nemesis

> Ale mozna popijac woda malymi lyczkami. Jesli to problem dla ciebie , zeby utrzymac te 4 tabletki to wez po 2 tab co 2 godziny. Taki sam sprawdzony efekt. Pozdrawiam.


Bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## misia12

A czy jak pojde do przychodni i powiem ze chce oddac krew i chce badanie beta HCG to mi zrobia bez problemu zy musze miec skierowanie. No troszke sie uspokoilam ze moze poronilam ale nie czulam zeby cos ze mnie wylecialo lecialy tylko ze mnie czasami duze skrzepy krwi czy w tych skrzepach mogł byc zarodek?
Mam tez ostatnio takie dziwne mdlosci czy naprawde poronilam?

----------


## Nemesis

2,po 2h kolejne 2...
Ile łącznie powinnam ich wziąć?

----------


## Nemesis

> A czy jak pojde do przychodni i powiem ze chce oddac krew i chce badanie beta HCG to mi zrobia bez problemu zy musze miec skierowanie. No troszke sie uspokoilam ze moze poronilam ale nie czulam zeby cos ze mnie wylecialo lecialy tylko ze mnie czasami duze skrzepy krwi czy w tych skrzepach mogł byc zarodek?
> Mam tez ostatnio takie dziwne mdlosci czy naprawde poronilam?


Powinnaś pójść do ginekologa, by się upewnić

----------


## misia12

Kurcze a co powiem lekarzowi ze zrobilam test wyszedl pozytywny a potem po jakim czasie wystapilo krwawienie. Pojde i powie ze ciaza i kurde kolejna ksiazeczke mi wpisze ze ciaza bylam juz u tego ginekologa z synkiem jak bylam w ciazy i z coreczka a chodze do iego bo jest na NFZ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2,po 2h kolejne 2...
> Ile łącznie powinnam ich wziąć?


hmm... u mnie to bylo tak ( za pierwszym razem ) ze wzielam najpierw 4 tab trzymalam te 30 min , bez popijania woda itd... ale przy wypluwaniu resztek odrazu zwymiotowalam. i nie wiem czy zadzialaly one czy wszystko zwrocilam. pozniej po 2 godzinach wzielam 2 tab, a bralam tak dlatwgo ze mialam 10 tabletek, z czego te 4 zwymiotowalam. czyli jesli masz 10 tabletek to i tak wystarczy.

----------


## Patrycja787874

Mam zestaw z WoW, ja jednak urodze, nie potrafie tego zrobić... WoW juz nie wysyła do Polski, zasrana Polska... Jeśli chcesz szczegóły to napisz patrycja.graniak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam zestaw z WoW, ja jednak urodze, nie potrafie tego zrobić... WoW juz nie wysyła do Polski, zasrana Polska... Jeśli chcesz szczegóły to napisz patrycja.graniak@o2.pl


Od kiedy niby nie wysyła?  Ja swoją paczkę zamówiłam końcem listopada,  dziś dotarła na docelową pocztę. Po co piszecie takie niepotwierdzone informacje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiec można normalnie zamówić na pocztę ze strony wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja właśnie dziś zrobiłam konsultację, czekam na odpowiedź od nich, przelew wysłany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiec można normalnie zamówić na pocztę ze strony wow?


tak, ja własnie jak napisałam wyżej, zamówiłam, nie wiem skąd takie informacje, zamówiłam na poste restante do lubelskiego, bo mieszkam w podkarpackim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a dlaczego do Lublina, bo ja też mieszkam na podkarpaciu, i mam zamiar je zamówić?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a dlaczego do Lublina, bo ja też mieszkam na podkarpaciu, i mam zamiar je zamówić?


nie zamówiłam do lublina, tylko do mniejszego miasta w lubelskim , do którego mam niedaleko. Do podkarpackiego nie zamawiaj, tam zatrzymują. Czytałam o tym na innym forum, znalazłam tam też listę województw w których zatrzymują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon:    535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS
> 
> Cena za 1 opakowanie 250 zł
> Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł
> 
> Telefon:    535 141 631


a to zwykły, czy forte ? ile tabletek jest w jednym opakowaniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a można zamówić na pocztę do np.lubelskiego a później odesłać na wybrany adres np. do pokarpackiego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a można zamówić na pocztę do np.lubelskiego a później odesłać na wybrany adres np. do pokarpackiego?


no właśnie podobno kiedyś można było, to się nazywało chyba doręczenie na życzenie, ale teraz poczta nie chce tego robić i kobiety same jeżdżą po przesyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuje za inormacje, będę musiała zadzwonić w takim razie na pocztę czy istnieje taka możliwosć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a to zwykły, czy forte ? ile tabletek jest w jednym opakowaniu ?


To jest zwykły Arthrotec 20 tabletek w opakowaniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 572-565-796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec pełną paczkę. mam tylko 1 opakowanie (receptę dostałam na 2). malwinaaneta@wp.pl
 woj. pomorskie

na mnie podziałało, mogę opisać wszystko w mailu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (całe opakowanie) 250 zł
Sprzedam Arthrotec jedno całe opakowanie 250 zł - z apteki (z paragonem jeśli to potrzebne).
kosinskaPatka@wp.pl

wysyłka ale najlepiej osobiście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zamówiłem arthrotec za 150zł i dostałem w paczce gazety... Moja dziewczyna jest już w 8 miesiącu ciąży, więc nie mamy dużo czasu. Mógłby ktoś poradzić jak mogę zdobyć bardzo szybko recepte, albo może ktoś by mógł sprzedać w niedużo droższej cenie niż jest ten lek w aptece? Najlepiej jakby ktoś z okolic Głogowa, żebym mógł odebrać osobiście, bo nie chce zostać drugi raz oszukany. E-mail: Paulina111897@wp.pl , lub pod tym postem proszę się odezwać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, zamówiłem arthrotec za 150zł i dostałem w paczce gazety... Moja dziewczyna jest już w 8 miesiącu ciąży, więc nie mamy dużo czasu. Mógłby ktoś poradzić jak mogę zdobyć bardzo szybko recepte, albo może ktoś by mógł sprzedać w niedużo droższej cenie niż jest ten lek w aptece? Najlepiej jakby ktoś z okolic Głogowa, żebym mógł odebrać osobiście, bo nie chce zostać drugi raz oszukany. E-mail: Paulina111897@wp.pl , lub pod tym postem proszę się odezwać.


W 8 miesiącu ? to rzeczywiście macie niewiele czasu...do porodu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w 8 tygodniu, przez pośpiech i nerwy źle napisałem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec pełną paczkę. mam tylko 1 opakowanie (receptę dostałam na 2). malwinaaneta@wp.pl
woj. pomorskie

na mnie podziałało, mogę opisać wszystko w mailu

----------


## misia12

A czy jak pojde do przychodni i powiem ze chce oddac krew i chce badanie beta HCG to mi zrobia bez problemu zy musze miec skierowanie. No troszke sie uspokoilam ze moze poronilam ale nie czulam zeby cos ze mnie wylecialo lecialy tylko ze mnie czasami duze skrzepy krwi czy w tych skrzepach mogł byc zarodek?
Mam tez ostatnio takie dziwne mdlosci czy naprawde poronilam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy jak pojde do przychodni i powiem ze chce oddac krew i chce badanie beta HCG to mi zrobia bez problemu zy musze miec skierowanie. No troszke sie uspokoilam ze moze poronilam ale nie czulam zeby cos ze mnie wylecialo lecialy tylko ze mnie czasami duze skrzepy krwi czy w tych skrzepach mogł byc zarodek?
> Mam tez ostatnio takie dziwne mdlosci czy naprawde poronilam?


nie wiemy czy poroniłaś...musisz zrobić badania. BetaHCG jest bez skierowania, bo płacisz za to badanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam ostatnio oszukana przez bonita2014@wp.pl. Podaję również numer konta, ponieważ ta osoba często zmienia dane: 38 1240 4184 1111 0010 4464 4847. Chciała bym prosić o niezwłoczny kontakt, najlepiej mailowy: alshade333@gmail.com osób które również zostały oszukane. Chcę zgłosić sprawę na policję. Trzeba coś z tym zrobić.


To też oszust   jego numer 609347322  konto 80109000755339 podobno mateusz mak  pruszcz gd.takie dane do przelewu  uwarzajcie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, zamówiłem arthrotec za 150zł i dostałem w paczce gazety... Moja dziewczyna jest już w 8 miesiącu ciąży, więc nie mamy dużo czasu. Mógłby ktoś poradzić jak mogę zdobyć bardzo szybko recepte, albo może ktoś by mógł sprzedać w niedużo droższej cenie niż jest ten lek w aptece? Najlepiej jakby ktoś z okolic Głogowa, żebym mógł odebrać osobiście, bo nie chce zostać drugi raz oszukany. E-mail: Paulina111897@wp.pl , lub pod tym postem proszę się odezwać.


a od skad zamawialiscie??? od  kogos tutaj? jak tak to podajcie namiar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szczerze?? To chyba 1 na 100 osoba sprzeda artho bez zwiększenia ceny niż ta w aptece
Ja kupowałam za 250 zł - dziewczyna chciała odzyskac kasę za receptę i kupiony artho.
Rozumiem. dałam 250, dostałam oryginał i poszło, udało sie.

A moja pierwsza paczka??? 145 zł + przesyłka i dostałam LINEA 20+ (na odchudzanie)  w przesyłce  :Smile: 

Lepiej dać więcej.... i nie od handlary niż za grosze z jakiegoś "pseudo sklepu"


trzymam  za was kciuki dziewczyny!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 120 zł przesyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatność u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie a mianowicie mówicie oszustach,ja mogę wam polecić 100% uczciwą osobę,w poniedziałek zamówiłam tabletki a w wtorek były już u mnie,oryginalne w blistrach i opakowaniu,dziś jestem po 1 dawce i mam dreszcze i lekko krwawi,o 11 będę brała 2 dawkę,z panią od której kupiłam jestem cały czas w kontakcie,także jeśli chcecie oryginalne tabletki i uczciwą osobę,to piszcze do niej,też szukałam dużo,żeby nie trafić na oszustów bo nie stec mnie by było na następne, z resztą czytałam tu dużo na forum i ma dużo pozytywnych komentarzy,także polecam jak chcecie do piszcie nowa26@interia.pl. pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny jestem już po .Wszystko się udało chciałam się podzielić numerem telefonu osoby która mi pomogła 799-725-306  Pani Anna . Dostałam wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane a przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości na czym mi bardzo zależało . Jak coś  mnie niepokoiło to dzwoniłam i pytałam  telefon miała cały czas aktywny  za całość zapłaciłam 250zł . byłam w 9/10 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem już po .Wszystko się udało chciałam się podzielić numerem telefonu osoby która mi pomogła 799-725-306  Pani Anna . Dostałam wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane a przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości na czym mi bardzo zależało . Jak coś  mnie niepokoiło to dzwoniłam i pytałam  telefon miała cały czas aktywny  za całość zapłaciłam 250zł . byłam w 9/10 tygodniu.


Witaj ile musiałaś czekać na paczkę i czy bardzo boleśnie to przechodziłaś ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> szczerze?? To chyba 1 na 100 osoba sprzeda artho bez zwiększenia ceny niż ta w aptece
> Ja kupowałam za 250 zł - dziewczyna chciała odzyskac kasę za receptę i kupiony artho.
> Rozumiem. dałam 250, dostałam oryginał i poszło, udało sie.
> 
> A moja pierwsza paczka??? 145 zł + przesyłka i dostałam LINEA 20+ (na odchudzanie)  w przesyłce 
> 
> Lepiej dać więcej.... i nie od handlary niż za grosze z jakiegoś "pseudo sklepu"
> 
> 
> trzymam  za was kciuki dziewczyny!!!!!


Twoja aborcja w sumie kosztowała 395 zł.  A gdyby ten arthrotec nie pomógł za pierwszym razem, kupilabys następny za 250 ? Dziewczyny nie dawajcie zarabiać oszustom.  Oni siedzą po drugiej stronie monitora, i się z was śmieją . Za trochę więcej niż 300 zł macie zestaw od Women, pewniak, który nie powoduje aż tak silnych skutków ubocznych,  jak Arthrotec, bo bierze się mniej tabletek.  I nie trzeba się martwić, czy się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj ile musiałaś czekać na paczkę i czy bardzo boleśnie to przechodziłaś ???


Zamówiłam w  czwartek a na piątek już była tylko przyszła dość późno bo po 18 . Bolały mnie plecy , brzuch  tak misię wydawało że miałam skurcze , wszystko do przeżycia jak masz ochotę to podaj E -mail to popiszemy .Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem już po .Wszystko się udało chciałam się podzielić numerem telefonu osoby która mi pomogła 799-725-306  Pani Anna . Dostałam wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane a przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości na czym mi bardzo zależało . Jak coś  mnie niepokoiło to dzwoniłam i pytałam  telefon miała cały czas aktywny  za całość zapłaciłam 250zł . byłam w 9/10 tygodniu.


Skorzystałam z kontaktu od Ciebie .
Dzwoniłam niby wszystko tak jak pisałaś a czy na pewno to okaże się jak paczka dotrze mam nadzieję  że się nie przejadę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 572-565-796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dostaniesz to daj znać co i jak bo też szukam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem już po .Wszystko się udało chciałam się podzielić numerem telefonu osoby która mi pomogła 799-725-306  Pani Anna . Dostałam wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane a przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości na czym mi bardzo zależało . Jak coś  mnie niepokoiło to dzwoniłam i pytałam  telefon miała cały czas aktywny  za całość zapłaciłam 250zł . byłam w 9/10 tygodniu.


Hej ile arthro miałaś  w tak wysokim tygodniu i czy samo art czy coś jeszcze dostałaś czy to coś całkiem innego 
było odpisz proszę bo jestem w 14 tygodniu a zestaw z wow mi już nie pomoże zależy mi na czasie 
bardzo proszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoras z dziewczyn miala planienia po poronieniu? Ja jestem juz 3 tyg po poronieniu, w ciazy nie jestem. Tylko zastanawiam doe skad moze sie brac plamienie???? Prosze o odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu sie roi od handlarzy przecież... Niektórzy wysyłają witaminki, niektorzy arthotec prawdziwy. Zależy jak się trafi...
Do mnie zestaw z womenek nie doszedł... obniżyli mi cenę, wszystko niby wyszło a ... I TAK NIE DOSZŁO. 
nigdy nic nie wiadomo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk
Lek jeszcze w aptece, mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie 
malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny mam pytanie w poniedzialek wzielam 4tab arthrotec wczoraj dwie i dzis znowu 3 dop.we wtorek chluslo tylko raz ze mnie i troche krwawilan dzis jux nic czy jest mozliwe ze wypadl o juz ze mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny mam pytanie w poniedzialek wzielam 4tab arthrotec wczoraj dwie i dzis znowu 3 dop.we wtorek chluslo tylko raz ze mnie i troche krwawilan dzis jux nic czy jest mozliwe ze wypadl o juz ze mnie


to sie bierze jednorazowo , a nie dzien po dniu. teraz to nikt ci nie odpowie ,bo nikt nie jest tu lekarze czy jasnowidzem. idz do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu sie roi od handlarzy przecież... Niektórzy wysyłają witaminki, niektorzy arthotec prawdziwy. Zależy jak się trafi...
> Do mnie zestaw z womenek nie doszedł... obniżyli mi cenę, wszystko niby wyszło a ... I TAK NIE DOSZŁO. 
> nigdy nic nie wiadomo


A jak niby nie doszedł ? Rozplynal się w powietrzu ? Zgłosiłas im ze nie dotarł?  Bo nawet jeśli jest taka sytuacja, to one wysyłają kolejny zestaw ZA DARMO.   Wiec nie wierzę w twoją historię, chyba że olalas sprawę i nie zależało Ci na przesyłce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny mam pytanie w poniedzialek wzielam 4tab arthrotec wczoraj dwie i dzis znowu 3 dop.we wtorek chluslo tylko raz ze mnie i troche krwawilan dzis jux nic czy jest mozliwe ze wypadl o juz ze mnie


Wiesz co może trzeba było dziś zażyć 3 tabletki a za miesiąc 2 za pół roku 4. Sorry dziewczyny, ale kto to jest? Ta osoba nawet pisać nie potrafi, a bierze się za łykanie tabletek, o których nie ma zielonego pojęcia...może ktoś powinien się nią zająć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co może trzeba było dziś zażyć 3 tabletki a za miesiąc 2 za pół roku 4. Sorry dziewczyny, ale kto to jest? Ta osoba nawet pisać nie potrafi, a bierze się za łykanie tabletek, o których nie ma zielonego pojęcia...może ktoś powinien się nią zająć.


A Ciebie to dziwi?  Skoro te wszystkie handlary, Marie, Marty ,sameireny i inne cuda każą im tak dawkowac,  to one jak pelikan lykaja te bajeczki bo myślą że cudowne tabletki dostały.  A tamci liczą kasę i się z nich śmieją.  Poczytaj wątek, znajdziesz laske, co artho do tyłka wkladala , albo inna co naraz 10 tabsow do pochwy wsadzila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoras z dziewczyn miala planienia po poronieniu? Ja jestem juz 3 tyg po poronieniu, w ciazy nie jestem. Tylko zastanawiam doe skad moze sie brac plamienie???? Prosze o odpowiedz.


Plamienie bierze się z oczyszczania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ciebie to dziwi?  Skoro te wszystkie handlary, Marie, Marty ,sameireny i inne cuda każą im tak dawkowac,  to one jak pelikan lykaja te bajeczki bo myślą że cudowne tabletki dostały.  A tamci liczą kasę i się z nich śmieją.  Poczytaj wątek, znajdziesz laske, co artho do tyłka wkladala , albo inna co naraz 10 tabsow do pochwy wsadzila.


Dziwi mnie bo ja dzwoniąc do handlary już wiedziałam jak to stosować prawidłowo i ogólnie jak przeprowadzić cały zabieg w końcu od czegoś jest ten internet...Dlatego nie zbyt mnie interesowało co owa Pani ma do powiedzenia w tym temacie. Najlepsza jest Pani, która oferuję 8 tabletek cytotecu, twierdząc, że to wystarczy....może dla niej aby poroniła swój zrąbany mózg...oraz sławna Pani Maria, która ma jakąś specjalną edycję  tabletki RU (Mifepristone) czy cos w ten deseń. Jasne, ma ale zamiast Ru to apap na  ból głowy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 572-565-796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny mam pytanie w poniedzialek wzielam 4tab arthrotec wczoraj dwie i dzis znowu 3 dop.we wtorek chluslo tylko raz ze mnie i troche krwawilan dzis jux nic czy jest mozliwe ze wypadl o juz ze mnie


Wlasnie zaczelam mocno krwawic i leca skrzepy mysle ze teraz juz wszystko wyleci za ile test zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631






Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co może trzeba było dziś zażyć 3 tabletki a za miesiąc 2 za pół roku 4. Sorry dziewczyny, ale kto to jest? Ta osoba nawet pisać nie potrafi, a bierze się za łykanie tabletek, o których nie ma zielonego pojęcia...może ktoś powinien się nią zająć.


Wiesz co n ie udzielaj sie tak glupio bo ostatnio mi starczylo tylko 7tab arthrotec wiec odpi.....sie odemnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co n ie udzielaj sie tak glupio bo ostatnio mi starczylo tylko 7tab arthrotec wiec odpi.....sie odemnie


To zachowaj tą rewelacyjną wiedzę dla siebie bo ktoś nowy przeczyta i uwierzy oraz przy okazji straci 2 godziny ze swojego zycia aby odszyfrować co napisałaś tumanie. A o prawidłowym dawkowaniu sobie poczytaj albo niech lepiej ktoś ci przeczyta i przetłumaczy na twój prymitywny język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzięłam pierwsza dawkę 4 tabl,biegunka ,bol krzyża i brzucha niesamowity ale zero krwawienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzięłam pierwsza dawkę 4 tabl,biegunka ,bol krzyża i brzucha niesamowity ale zero krwawienia


Spokojnie, krwawienie może się pojawić nawet po ostatniej dawce, a nawet po kilku dniach tak też się zdarzało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najmadrzejsza sie udziela

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ból brzucha ledwo do zniesienia,leze bo nie jestem w stanie zrobić kroku.a czy mogę cos zjeść kub napic sie np herbaty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam ból brzucha ledwo do zniesienia,leze bo nie jestem w stanie zrobić kroku.a czy mogę cos zjeść kub napic sie np herbaty?


mozesz zjesc i normalnie sie napic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale jesli bedzie to bol nie do wytrzymnia jedz do szpitala, lub wezwij karetke. jak bralas tabletki? pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ja wlasnie zarzylam 3  dawke i juz zaczęłam krwawic i wylecialy skrzepy kiedy moge sprawdzic czy sie udalo tzn po jakim czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ja wlasnie zarzylam 3  dawke i juz zaczęłam krwawic i wylecialy skrzepy kiedy moge sprawdzic czy sie udalo tzn po jakim czasie


najlepiej isc do lekarza do 10 dni.. zrobic wynik z krwi ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam biegunkę i wraz z nią pelno ciemnoczerwonej krwi podpaska mokra.czy to oznacza ze juz po?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogę wziac nimesil przeciwbulowo??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paracetamol mozna wziac. najprawdopodobniej doszlo do porobienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy i czy zgłosić sie do lekarza jesli przez kilka dni krwawienie nie ustąpi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,  po Arthotecu trzeba jak najszybciej sprawdzić czy się udało.  Nie ma co czekać 10 dni żeby się nie obudzić z ręką w nocniku. Biegunka i podpaska pełna krwi nic nie oznaczają. Trzeba iść na usg a jeśli ciąża bardzo wczesna ,to zrobić dwa badania betaHCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu.  Jeśli wartość spada to znaczy że się udało. Kolejnym bezsensem jest robienie testu z apteki. Hormon ciążowy krąży nadal w organizmie i nawet jeśli poronicie,  test może wychodzić pozytywny nawet po trzech tygodniach.  Pytacie o to co kilka postów,  czy to taki wielki wysiłek cofnąć się i poczytać kawałek wątku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 572-565-796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny! Dzis o 13 wsadzilam 4 tabl a.r.t, potrzymalam 30 min, wyrzucilam rdzen i polknelam.
> Druga dawke o 16,  potrzymalam 30 min wyplulam WSZYSTKO, pozniej o 19 wzielam 2tabl i znowu po 30 min wszystko wyplulam.  Bylam w 6 tyg.
> 
> Przeza caly czas lekko, naprawde LEKKO bolalo mnie podbrzusze ok 16-17 zaczelo sie krwawienie, bardzo skape, niecala podpaska do 19.30 bo juz o 19.30 wypadlo biale jajeczko ok 1cm. Wygladalo jak pileczka  bez powietrza w srodku. Ufff..  Od razu lepiej! Prawde mowiac nie ma co panikować.
> Zobaczymy ile bedzie trwalo krwawienie.
> D.


Minely 4 dni. Krwawienie do wczoraj minimalne, od wczoraj wieczorem skurcze macicy jak przy okresie, duze krwawienie, skrzepy i długie błony. Czy to normalne? Ile to potrwa?
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, szczerze ostrzegam przed Małgorzata Rzader (Małgorzata.Rzader@Onet.pl). Po wysłaniu potwierdzenia nadania przesyłki  następnego dnia anulowała i żąda dopłaty . Oczywiście zrobiłam przelew po zobaczeniu potwierdzenia, oszustka twierdziła że ma bardzo trudną sytuację i boi się Że nie zapłacę. Także uważajcie, może zmienić maila, ale będzie twierdziła że chce pomóc. Zażądałam zwrotu pieniędzy, po czym stwierdziła że przecież wszystko kupiłam i że wymusiłam daną cenę!!!!  w razie czego, piszcie. Podam szczegółowe dane oszustki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arhrotec zwykły za 100 zł przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, płatność u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec pełną paczkę. mam tylko 1 opakowanie (receptę dostałam na 2). malwinaaneta@wp.pl
woj. pomorskie
najlepiej odbiór osobisty - ale wysłac też mogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Jestem w czwartym tygodniu ciazy zamowilam art w aptece internetowej ma byc na dniach w mojej aptece. Jak myslice naprawdę to cos da ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Jestem w czwartym tygodniu ciazy zamowilam art w aptece internetowej ma byc na dniach w mojej aptece. Jak myslice naprawdę to cos da ?


A masz receptę? Sam Arthrotec to jakieś 60-70% szans na powodzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie to bez recepty myslalam ze wystarczy wogole jestemciemna w tym temacie czy ma ktos kontakt do osoby ktora ma cos skutecznego pilnie potrzebuje!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 572-565-796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie to bez recepty myslalam ze wystarczy wogole jestemciemna w tym temacie czy ma ktos kontakt do osoby ktora ma cos skutecznego pilnie potrzebuje!


Farmaceuta i tak zażąda recepty, nie ma znaczenia czy to apteka zwykła czy internetowa. 

Jeśli chcesz skuteczny zestaw poronny,  polecam womenhelp.org,  to fundacja zajmująca się pomocą kobietom w niechcianej ciąży.  Więcej szczegółów na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jedno opakowanie art wyręczy do poronienia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trudno przewidzieć.  Jednym pomaga 12 tabletek,  a inne zjedzą trzy opakowania i nie ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak je stosować? Dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Jestem po 1 próbie brania Art i Nie wyszło - straciłam  nadzieje , jestem już w 21 tygodniu, wiem że wiekszosc z was powie że już teraz nie warto bo i tak się nie uda. Jednak mam nadzieje że ktoś z was mi pomoże. Błagam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Jestem po 1 próbie brania Art i Nie wyszło - straciłam  nadzieje , jestem już w 21 tygodniu, wiem że wiekszosc z was powie że już teraz nie warto bo i tak się nie uda. Jednak mam nadzieje że ktoś z was mi pomoże. Błagam.


a jak mamy Ci pomóc? mamy to dziecko (bo to już dziecko) wyciągnąć z Twojego łona ? nie czytałaś tu na forum, ze Arthrotec nie zawsze pomaga, i jak się chce przeprowadzić skuteczną aborcję, to tylko zestaw od womenek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak mamy Ci pomóc? mamy to dziecko (bo to już dziecko) wyciągnąć z Twojego łona ? nie czytałaś tu na forum, ze Arthrotec nie zawsze pomaga, i jak się chce przeprowadzić skuteczną aborcję, to tylko zestaw od womenek ?


Chodzi mi o to czy nadal brać art bo może się uda czy się poddać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam staly dostep do bardzo dobrych tabletek poronnych cytotec skutecznosc 97% to bardzo duzo zaznaczm tabletki sa drogie zkupione we wloszech gdzie aborcia jest legalna zapakowne sa w blistrch po 10 sztuk na odwrocie jest numer seri i  data waznosci tabletki sa pieciokatne kontakt ze mna pod adresem e-mail mijanowkowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem dwa dni po.krwawienie jest juz minimalne ale bardzo boli mnie brzuch.czy musze zgłosić się do lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam staly dostep do bardzo dobrych tabletek poronnych cytotec skutecznosc 97% to bardzo duzo zaznaczm tabletki sa drogie zkupione we wloszech gdzie aborcia jest legalna zapakowne sa w blistrch po 10 sztuk na odwrocie jest numer seri i  data waznosci tabletki sa pieciokatne kontakt ze mna pod adresem e-mail mijanowkowska74@interia.pl


co za bzdety...Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli 200 mcg misoprostolu. Skuteczność też taka sama, ok 60-70 %. OSZUST

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 572-565-796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotec 12 szt  za 200 zł z przesyłką. 517858007

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec najlepiej osobiscie woj podkarpackie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ile arthro miałaś  w tak wysokim tygodniu i czy samo art czy coś jeszcze dostałaś czy to coś całkiem innego 
> było odpisz proszę bo jestem w 14 tygodniu a zestaw z wow mi już nie pomoże zależy mi na czasie 
> bardzo proszę.


Jak coś to ja mam kontakt do pani która sprzedala mi tabletki i wspierala przy aborcji w 21tygodniu ciąży i sie udalo usunąć.pani sama dzwonila i sie pytala bo u mnie poronienie zamiast po 12h bylo po 24h jak cos moge pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi mi o to czy nadal brać art bo może się uda czy się poddać...


Nie poddawaj się kup zestaw od kobiety z oglszamy24 która sprzedaje tabletki do 22tygodnia ja poronilam na poczatku 22a moja koleżanka poronila w 24 pani Mariola pomaga jak coś to daj mi kontakt do siebie i ci opowiem tylko zestaw trochę kosztuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie, czy któraś  z was ma do sprzedania arthrotec ? Pilnie potrzebuję pomocy  :Frown: 
Mogę juz dojechać nawwet 150km po nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, oraz płatność u kuriera po sprawdzeniu, mozliwy odbiór osobisty, kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## monika.koslawa@wp.pl

Witam.
Pilnie kupię opakowanie art z odbiorem osobistym w Radomiu lub okolicach. Cena do negocjacji. Kasiom, Martom i innym oszustom dziękuję.

monika.koslawa@wp.pl

Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk
Lek jeszcze w aptece, mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie 
malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nowa26@interia.pl   Czy brał ktoś od tej pani wszystko ok ? i za jakie pieniądze kupowaliście  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny chce tylko powiedziec na tym forum ze byscie nie kupowaly tabletel poronnych ktore sa luzem 
jest wiele naciagaczy ktorzy wysylaja za pobraniem po sprawdzeniu zawartosci 
po pierwsze tabletki powinny byc w blistrach nie luzem nie w pudelku powinny byc pieciokatne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pieciokatny jest tylko Cytotec,  a arthrotec wygląda inaczej, to jakiś problem sobie wygooglac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja to wiem bo zanim kupilam tabletki dokladnie sprawdzilam jaki powinny miec ksztalt wiec nie rozumiem jak mozna dac sie oszukac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie dwudziesto-tabletkowe za 250 zł (oryginalny lek)
patrycjaa-89@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam , jak zawsze wysylka za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przed zaplata. wysylka we wtorek w srode juz jest dla kupujacego 733250169

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec forte. cena to 150zl plus wysylka lub odbior osobisty. tel 573-493-180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dostaniesz to daj znać co i jak bo też szukam .


hej tak jak obiecałam pisze bo jestem już po dostałam wszystko grało tabletki art oryginał  miałam spr zawartości trochę bólu ale do zniesienia w sobotę byłam na usg  po ciąży niema śladu jestem mega szczęśliwa też polecam panią  Anne 799-725-3-6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej tak jak obiecałam pisze bo jestem już po dostałam wszystko grało tabletki art oryginał  miałam spr zawartości trochę bólu ale do zniesienia w sobotę byłam na usg  po ciąży niema śladu jestem mega szczęśliwa też polecam panią  Anne 799-725-3-6


W którym byłaś tyg i ile dostałaś szt za jaką cenę a i podaj ten numer cały bo ci ucieło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym byłaś tyg i ile dostałaś szt za jaką cenę a i podaj ten numer cały bo ci ucieło


to był 10/11 tydzień dostałam 14 szt art i 2szt Mifegyne wszystko miałam w blisterkach zapłaciłam 250zł a numer kontaktowy do Pani Anny 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to był 10/11 tydzień dostałam 14 szt art i 2szt Mifegyne wszystko miałam w blisterkach zapłaciłam 250zł a numer kontaktowy do Pani Anny 799-725-306



ja te zamawiałam od tej baby i dostałam w "blisterkach" lek na nadciśnienie, z naklejona naklejką z napisem "mifegyne" ....dopiero potem się dowiedziałam, że w Polsce nie można kupić mifepristone w żadnej postaci  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwaga uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych
Zanim kupisz tabletki natym portalu to przeczytaj to ogłoszenie !! arthrotec cytotec poronne
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Kategoria: Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
Miasto: Lublin
Dodano: 29 Listopad 2015 23:24
tydzień temu
ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja te zamawiałam od tej baby i dostałam w "blisterkach" lek na nadciśnienie, z naklejona naklejką z napisem "mifegyne" ....dopiero potem się dowiedziałam, że w Polsce nie można kupić mifepristone w żadnej postaci


To bardzo dziwne bo na moich blistrach nie było nic naklejone nie ściemniaj a jak  niby u Ciebie było to poco odbierałaś skoro miałaś sprawdzenie zawartości PO CO KŁAMIESZ I STRASZYSZ INNE DZIEWCZYNY  no tak jak mogłam na to nie wpaść robisz to dlatego że opinia wystawiona prze zemnie  koli cię w oczy  bo ty sprzedajesz  tabsy i pewnie przez takie podłe handlary jak ty dopiero w 11 tygodniu pozbyłam się swojego problemu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam tabletki arthrotec, zawsze wysyłam z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i  płatne przy odbiorze,tabletki w orginalnych blistrach,jestem uczciwą osobą,jeśli potrzebujesz pomocy u mnie ją dostaniesz,jeśli masz jakieś pytanie również  pisz,a ja postaram się ci pomóc nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po wszystkim... w piatek dostalam paczke. polecam Pania Anie , przesylka dotarla na czas oczywiscie byla za pobraniem i mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. zobaczylam zanim zaplacilam wszystko sie zgadzalo, dostalam oryginalne tabletki. Pani Ania z pod numeru 733250169 jest bardzo uczciwa, balam sie ze dostane cos innego jak wiele osob , ale bardzo mi ulzylo jak zobaczylam ze jest to arthrotec. moglam liczyc na pomoc od Pani Ani , jak cos bylo nie jasne to odrazu pytalam ,strasznie sie balam ale mialam bardzo dobre wsparcie z jej strony. polecam dziewczyny i glowa do gory nie jest tak zle jak by sie wydawalo. nie kupujcie od nie sprawdzonych osob... pelno tu oszustow. pozdrawiam :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie art , oryginalny z apteki, prześlę zdjęcia. Ja już go nie potrzebuję.
 Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie poddawaj się kup zestaw od kobiety z oglszamy24 która sprzedaje tabletki do 22tygodnia ja poronilam na poczatku 22a moja koleżanka poronila w 24 pani Mariola pomaga jak coś to daj mi kontakt do siebie i ci opowiem tylko zestaw trochę kosztuje



Proszę o kontakt  lalka007@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem juz po wszystkim... W piatek dostalam paczke. Polecam pania anie , przesylka dotarla na czas oczywiscie byla za pobraniem i mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. Zobaczylam zanim zaplacilam wszystko sie zgadzalo, dostalam oryginalne tabletki. Pani ania z pod numeru 733250169 jest bardzo uczciwa, balam sie ze dostane cos innego jak wiele osob , ale bardzo mi ulzylo jak zobaczylam ze jest to arthrotec. Moglam liczyc na pomoc od pani ani , jak cos bylo nie jasne to odrazu pytalam ,strasznie sie balam ale mialam bardzo dobre wsparcie z jej strony. Polecam dziewczyny i glowa do gory nie jest tak zle jak by sie wydawalo. Nie kupujcie od nie sprawdzonych osob... Pelno tu oszustow. Pozdrawiam :-)


bardzo dziekuje :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To bardzo dziwne bo na moich blistrach nie było nic naklejone nie ściemniaj a jak  niby u Ciebie było to poco odbierałaś skoro miałaś sprawdzenie zawartości PO CO KŁAMIESZ I STRASZYSZ INNE DZIEWCZYNY  no tak jak mogłam na to nie wpaść robisz to dlatego że opinia wystawiona prze zemnie  koli cię w oczy  bo ty sprzedajesz  tabsy i pewnie przez takie podłe handlary jak ty dopiero w 11 tygodniu pozbyłam się swojego problemu .


ostrzegam dziewczyny przed oszustami i tyle, tego mi nie zabronisz ! Pamiętajcie dziewczyny, jeśli ktoś pisze,że "zestaw" składa się z mifepristone(zamiennie mifegyne, RU486) i dwunastu lub czternastu tabletek arthrotecu, to od razu wiadomo, że to ściema. Do przeprowadzenia aborcji przy pomocy mifepristone(zamiennie mifegyne, RU486) nie potrzeba aż 12, czy 14 tabletek z misoprostolem. Wystarczy tylko 4-6. I tu już się powinno Wam zapalać ostrzegawcze światełko w głowie. Handlarze specjalnie wciskają więcej tych tabletek, bo ich mifepristone(zamiennie mifegyne, RU486) to ściema, i wiedzą że cztery czy sześć arthroteców nie pomoże. Dają więc więcej, żeby część aborcji się udała, i żeby mogli zbierać pochwały za swoje "niby-zestawy"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się siedem dni spóźnił okres zawsze był jak w zegarku albo 1-2 dni wcześniej, już nawet to forum obserwowałam bo nie miałam nadziei, że okres nadejdzie.  :Smile:  
Musiałam się wam wyżalić a raczej pochwalić .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się siedem dni spóźnił okres zawsze był jak w zegarku albo 1-2 dni wcześniej, już nawet to forum obserwowałam bo nie miałam nadziei, że okres nadejdzie.  
> Musiałam się wam wyżalić a raczej pochwalić .


Gratulacje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy 12tabletek arthrotec wystarcza na poronienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o kontakt  lalka007@interia.pl


To ty napisz do mnie asiadkm18@tlen.pl raZ do Ciebie pisałam i nie odpisalas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ostrzegam dziewczyny przed oszustami i tyle, tego mi nie zabronisz ! Pamiętajcie dziewczyny, jeśli ktoś pisze,że "zestaw" składa się z mifepristone(zamiennie mifegyne, ru486) i dwunastu lub czternastu tabletek arthrotecu, to od razu wiadomo, że to ściema. Do przeprowadzenia aborcji przy pomocy mifepristone(zamiennie mifegyne, ru486) nie  potrzeba aż 12, czy 14 tabletek z misoprostolem. Wystarczy tylko 4-6. I tu już się powinno wam zapalać ostrzegawcze światełko w głowie. Handlarze specjalnie wciskają więcej tych tabletek, bo ich mifepristone(zamiennie mifegyne, ru486) to ściema, i wiedzą że cztery czy sześć arthroteców nie pomoże. Dają więc więcej, żeby część aborcji się udała, i żeby mogli zbierać pochwały za swoje "niby-zestawy"


zalezy ktory tydzień ciazy i niektórzy posiadają ru486 orginalne ja dostalam cos mocniejszego od ru pod inna nazwa i 16 arthrotecu  ale to byla pozna ciąża a ty straszysz wszystkie dziewczyny na tym portalu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny.. Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu, tabletki podziałały, zażyłam 13 wiec mam 7 do sprzedania za 100 zł. Piszcie na maila werkaa1@o2.pl, mogę też z wami pogadać i może troche pomóc mówiąc co i jak. Trzymajcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zalezy ktory tydzień ciazy i niektórzy posiadają ru486 orginalne ja dostalam cos mocniejszego od ru pod inna nazwa i 16 arthrotecu  ale to byla pozna ciąża a ty straszysz wszystkie dziewczyny na tym portalu


Nie ma nic mocniejszego od RU - poza tym zobacz jakie bzdury piszesz: pokażę na swoim przykładzie - miałam zestaw od Womenek, czyli mifepristone (RU486) i 8 misoprostoli. Poroniłam już po pierwszej dawce miso, w 14 tygodniu ciąży, po trzech godzinach. A ty piszesz, że nie dość że miałaś coś "super, hiper mocniejsze od RU" to jeszcze potrzebowałaś do tego 16 arthroteców? no niesamowicie mocne musiało być to "niby-RU"

Dziewczyny same widzicie, że handlarze mają znikomą wiedzę na temat środków poronnych i aborcji farmakologicznej. Wymyślą jakąkolwiek historyjkę, dla nich liczy się tylko kasa wpłacona przez Was.

Rzetelne informacje na ten temat na womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org, a moja historia na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec 733250169 ,wysylka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam arthrotec 733250169 ,wysylka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem.


w razie zainteresowania prosze dzwonic na nr 733250169 , odpowiem na wszystkie pytania. Pozdrawiam Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec forte. cena to 150zl plus wysylka lub odbior osobisty. tel 573-493-180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja właśnie wróciłam z poczty odebrałam paczkę bo wszystko się zgadzało z zawartością czyli było to co miało być tzn prawdziwe tabletki .Dziś będę stosować a zamawiałam z nr 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy w czasie brania leku arthrotec  można zapalić papierosa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma nic mocniejszego od RU - poza tym zobacz jakie bzdury piszesz: pokażę na swoim przykładzie - miałam zestaw od Womenek, czyli mifepristone (RU486) i 8 misoprostoli. Poroniłam już po pierwszej dawce miso, w 14 tygodniu ciąży, po trzech godzinach. A ty piszesz, że nie dość że miałaś coś "super, hiper mocniejsze od RU" to jeszcze potrzebowałaś do tego 16 arthroteców? no niesamowicie mocne musiało być to "niby-RU"
> 
> Dziewczyny same widzicie, że handlarze mają znikomą wiedzę na temat środków poronnych i aborcji farmakologicznej. Wymyślą jakąkolwiek historyjkę, dla nich liczy się tylko kasa wpłacona przez Was.
> 
> Rzetelne informacje na ten temat na womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org, a moja historia na maszwybor.net


Ty w 14 tygodniu ja w 21i poronilam cos jeszcze chcesz dodać wiec nie wypowiadaj się na definicję plodu leki dostalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty w 14 tygodniu ja w 21i poronilam cos jeszcze chcesz dodać wiec nie wypowiadaj się na definicję plodu leki dostalam


Wiec nie wypowiadaj się na temat tego ze tylko jedyna funkcja pomaga osoby pracujące w Anglii które robią aborcję niby nie pomagają właściwie pomagają lepiej nie wiesz gdzie zamówilam tabletki a sie wypowiadasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;114491]Wiec nie wypowiadaj się na temat tego ze tylko jedyna funkcja pomaga osoby pracujące w Anglii które robią aborcję niby nie pomagają właściwie pomagają lepiej nie wiesz gdzie zamówilam tabletki a sie wypowiadasz.[/QUOTE

eeeee. ...można prosić jeszcze raz i po polsku ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk (możemy razem podejść do apteki)

Mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie 

malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;114492]


> Wiec nie wypowiadaj się na temat tego ze tylko jedyna funkcja pomaga osoby pracujące w Anglii które robią aborcję niby nie pomagają właściwie pomagają lepiej nie wiesz gdzie zamówilam tabletki a sie wypowiadasz.[/QUOTE
> 
> eeeee. ...można prosić jeszcze raz i po polsku ???


Ty  zamowilas z funkcji women... A ja usunęłam ciaze w21tygodniu zamowilam od polaka który robi aborcję w Anglii jest lekarzem... Wiec proszę cię nie wypowiadaj się jak nie wiesz jakie leki sa zagranica . Pierwsze leki dostajesz na definicję płodu a po ten przy tak dłużej ciąży się stosuje.. Po za tym Twoja funkcja pomaga tylko do 14tygodnia a to źródło z którego ja korzystam don24tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;114494]


> Ty  zamowilas z funkcji women... A ja usunęłam ciaze w21tygodniu zamowilam od polaka który robi aborcję w Anglii jest lekarzem... Wiec proszę cię nie wypowiadaj się jak nie wiesz jakie leki sa zagranica . Pierwsze leki dostajesz na definicję płodu a po ten przy tak dłużej ciąży się stosuje.. Po za tym Twoja funkcja pomaga tylko do 14tygodnia a to źródło z którego ja korzystam don24tygodnia


"Definicja", "funkcja"...Tobie się chyba forum z lekcją matematyki pomyliło  :Smile:  a poza tym w 21 tygodniu to zabójstwo, a nie aborcja wg polskiego prawa, sprawę zgłaszam do prokuratury. ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;114496]


> "Definicja", "funkcja"...Tobie się chyba forum z lekcją matematyki pomyliło  a poza tym w 21 tygodniu to zabójstwo, a nie aborcja wg polskiego prawa, sprawę zgłaszam do prokuratury. ,


Nie strasz ty nie lepsza bo też usunelas ciaze wiec spadaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;114497]


> Nie strasz ty nie lepsza bo też usunelas ciaze wiec spadaj


Dziewczyny opanujcie się kazda z nas ktore usunęły ciążę według prawa  sa zabujczyniami od początku do końca ciąży ta co usuwa jest na bakier z prawem wiec jedna i 2 z was jest winna i nie ma co tego zgłaszać bo zachowujecie się jak dzieci kazda z nas ma powody do usunięcia ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim kupisz tabletki natym portalu to przeczytaj to ogłoszenie !! arthrotec  poronne

ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;114498]


> Dziewczyny opanujcie się kazda z nas ktore usunęły ciążę według prawa  sa zabujczyniami od początku do końca ciąży ta co usuwa jest na bakier z prawem wiec jedna i 2 z was jest winna i nie ma co tego zgłaszać bo zachowujecie się jak dzieci kazda z nas ma powody do usunięcia ciazy


Nie zgadzam się.  Poczytaj ustawę aborcyjna.  Kobieta ,która wykonuje aborcję, nie jest karana wg polskiego prawa, o ile dziecko nie jest zdolne do samodzielnego przeżycia.  A 21 tygodniowe wczesniaki się ratuje. Wiec ta w 14 tygodniu jest kryta, a ta w 21 to już niestety nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;114501]


> Nie zgadzam się.  Poczytaj ustawę aborcyjna.  Kobieta ,która wykonuje aborcję, nie jest karana wg polskiego prawa, o ile dziecko nie jest zdolne do samodzielnego przeżycia.  A 21 tygodniowe wczesniaki się ratuje. Wiec ta w 14 tygodniu jest kryta, a ta w 21 to już niestety nie.


Pisałam z ta dziewczyna dziecko bylo uszkodzone a nie chciala urodzić dziecka ktore mialo poważna wadę takie dziecko by się urodzilo i żyli by krótko nie wiem jaką sytuację finansową miala ale to nie nasza sprawa.no wlasnie chore dzieci za zgodą sądu tamta wyjechala do angli i tam poroniła rozmawialam z nią dosyć długo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny proszę szanujmy decyzje każdej z nas wszystkie moga byc zlapane za aborcję bo w Polsce aborcjęa jest nie legalna może ta dziewczyna tez miala problemy a teraz oskarżenia ze na prokuraturę zglosicie przestańcie już gnębić ona tez chce zyc normalnie tak jak każda z nas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec wysylka za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. prosze dzwonic na nr 733250169.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem juz po dwa tygodnie wkońcu odważyłam się isc do lekarza i sprawdzić.przez cały czas miałam i mam plamienie to brązowe to z krwi i pod tym pretekstem poszłam dzis do lek.podczas usg okazało się ze jestem w ciąży....ale nic poza tym..nie ma bicia serduszka ..i takie ble ble doktorka stwierdziła ze to moze byc wczesna ciąża dlatego nie wykazało...kurcze troche się boje..od razu piszłam i zrobiłam bhtcg ale wynik jutro. Do niej mam przyjsc do kontroli za tydzień.zrobiłam to w 6 tyg. Wzięłam 10 tabletek ...przeszłam koszmarnie dobrze mąż mnie wspierał i był jak zemdlałam..Jak myslicie udało się czy nie ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli zrobilam test ciazowy i wyszla jedna kreska to znaczy ze sie udalo , tylko ze nie wiem czy wylecialo wszystko, czasami mam plamienia ale bardzo male... prosze o odpowiedz... bo jesli bym calkowicie nie poronila to mialabym jakies objawy prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz po dwa tygodnie wkońcu odważyłam się isc do lekarza i sprawdzić.przez cały czas miałam i mam plamienie to brązowe to z krwi i pod tym pretekstem poszłam dzis do lek.podczas usg okazało się ze jestem w ciąży....ale nic poza tym..nie ma bicia serduszka ..i takie ble ble doktorka stwierdziła ze to moze byc wczesna ciąża dlatego nie wykazało...kurcze troche się boje..od razu piszłam i zrobiłam bhtcg ale wynik jutro. Do niej mam przyjsc do kontroli za tydzień.zrobiłam to w 6 tyg. Wzięłam 10 tabletek ...przeszłam koszmarnie dobrze mąż mnie wspierał i był jak zemdlałam..Jak myslicie udało się czy nie ???


ale że co ? chodzisz dwa tygodnie z martwym zarodkiem i czekasz aż zgnije ?

----------


## Zdesperowana_Wrocław

Witam, czy jest ktoś może z okolic Wroclawia i jest w posiadaniu arthrotec? Interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty- zbyt mało czasu na zabawę w przesyłki poza tym trochę się boje że zostanę oszukana. Prosze pilnie o pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam oryginalny zestaw który zawiera Mifepristone szt1 i Misoprostol szt 8 działa do 12 tyg wiecej info oraz zdjęcia zestawu lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 20 szt Arthrotecu
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcmia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy jest ktoś może z okolic Wroclawia i jest w posiadaniu arthrotec? Interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty- zbyt mało czasu na zabawę w przesyłki poza tym trochę się boje że zostanę oszukana. Prosze pilnie o pomoc...


jesli to Pani do mnie pisala to prosze zadzwonic na nr 733250169. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk (możemy razem podejść do apteki)
Mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie 
malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chcialam sie dowiedziec czy jesli jest niecalkowite poronienie to czy test sikany wyszedl by negatywny po 3 tygodniach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chcialam sie dowiedziec czy jesli jest niecalkowite poronienie to czy test sikany wyszedl by negatywny po 3 tygodniach?


co masz na myśli "niecałkowite poronienie" ? martwy zarodek? jeśli nie wypadł, może w Tobie nadal siedzieć, a hormon ciążowy już nie jest produkowany, dlatego test negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec forte. cena to 150zl plus wysylka lub odbior osobisty. tel 573-493-180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczynki ja zamawiałam wczoraj od pani z numeru 799-725-306 dostałam dzisiaj  paczuszkę pocztexem było sprawdzenie zawartości no i oryginalny arthrotec . Więc polecam sprawdzone źródło tylko co do informacji udzielanych  przez tą Panią na temat stosowania leku nie mogę się wypowiedzieć bo już wcześniej go stosowałam więc wiem co i jak i nie prosiłam o dawkowanie   używam na własną rękę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw tabletek poronnych - zostały mi bo kupiłam o jeden więcej bo bałam się że jeden nie pomoże. Pomógł i jest wszystko dobrze :Smile:  Jeżeli masz ten sam problem co ja to dzwoń 883125454 Pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co masz na myśli "niecałkowite poronienie" ? martwy zarodek? jeśli nie wypadł, może w Tobie nadal siedzieć, a hormon ciążowy już nie jest produkowany, dlatego test negatywny


tzn bylo krwawienie ktore trwalo ok 10 dni, byla duza ilosc skrzepow . czasami sa lekkie plamienia ,dlatego sie zastanawiam czy faktycznie wszystko poszlo dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do odsprzedania jedno opakowanie arthrotecu. jest jest ktos zainteresowany prosze tu podac swoj numer, a ja zadzwonie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie boicie sie tak sprzedawac tego? Przeciez to nie legalne... a jak ktos to zglosil to co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczynki ja zamawiałam wczoraj od pani z numeru 799-725-306 dostałam dzisiaj  paczuszkę pocztexem było sprawdzenie zawartości no i oryginalny arthrotec . Więc polecam sprawdzone źródło tylko co do informacji udzielanych  przez tą Panią na temat stosowania leku nie mogę się wypowiedzieć bo już wcześniej go stosowałam więc wiem co i jak i nie prosiłam o dawkowanie   używam na własną rękę .


Dzięki za kontakt właśnie zamówiłam i czekam na paczkę jak na zbawienie.  A czy mogła byś mi napisać jak stosowałaś że ci się udał z góry dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie boicie sie tak sprzedawac tego? Przeciez to nie legalne... a jak ktos to zglosil to co wtedy?


Ja tez im się dziwię  :Smile:  jeszcze proponowanie, że możemy się w aptece spotkać  :Smile:  skąd wiecie że na spotkanie po tabletki nie przychodzi policjant w cywilnym ubraniu ? Mają was przecież wtedy jak na widelcu. Albo ta cała lilarejek, która zamawia zestawy od womenek, a tutaj je sprzedaje za prawie trzy razy więcej  :Smile:  przecież to wprowadzanie do obrotu nie zarejestrowanych leków. 

kasa, misiu,kasa  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badanie bthcg wykazało ze jestem w ciązy w 9 tyg.czyli mam uznac ze się nie udało??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem bardzo szczęśliwa może któraś z  was  to potępi ale ja byłam w bardzo ciężkiej sytuacji mam pięcioro dzieci mąż stracił pracę a tu na domiar złego taka wpadka ręce opadły ale pomogło wiem że w 16 tygodniu nie powinno się tego robić ale wyjścia nie miałam bardo dziękuje pani Ani  gdybym mogła to bym jej ręce wycałowała nie oszukała mnie a jeszcze jak jej powiedziałam o mojej ciężkiej sytuacji spuściła mi cenę  to dobra kobieta .Pani Ania 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem bardzo szczęśliwa może któraś z  was  to potępi ale ja byłam w bardzo ciężkiej sytuacji mam pięcioro dzieci mąż stracił pracę a tu na domiar złego taka wpadka ręce opadły ale pomogło wiem że w 16 tygodniu nie powinno się tego robić ale wyjścia nie miałam bardo dziękuje pani Ani  gdybym mogła to bym jej ręce wycałowała nie oszukała mnie a jeszcze jak jej powiedziałam o mojej ciężkiej sytuacji spuściła mi cenę  to dobra kobieta .Pani Ania 799-725-306


A ile to ci spuściła ile zapłaciłaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile to ci spuściła ile zapłaciłaś


 wstyd mi pisać wiem że  to śmieszne pieniądze , ale dla mnie to na prawdę bardzo dużo zapłaciłam z przesyłką 50 zł  ja na moją siedmioosobową rodzinę mam 1500zł z tego robię opłaty dzieci bilety autobusowe do szkoły  a jeść  też coś trzeba .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Badanie bthcg wykazało ze jestem w ciązy w 9 tyg.czyli mam uznac ze się nie udało??


jedno badanie nic Ci nie powie. musisz zrobić drugie, po dwóch dniach.

jesli wartość spada - poroniłaś , jeśli rośnie - ciąża żywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz po dwa tygodnie wkońcu odważyłam się isc do lekarza i sprawdzić.przez cały czas miałam i mam plamienie to brązowe to z krwi i pod tym pretekstem poszłam dzis do lek.podczas usg okazało się ze jestem w ciąży....ale nic poza tym..nie ma bicia serduszka ..i takie ble ble doktorka stwierdziła ze to moze byc wczesna ciąża dlatego nie wykazało...kurcze troche się boje..od razu piszłam i zrobiłam bhtcg ale wynik jutro. Do niej mam przyjsc do kontroli za tydzień.zrobiłam to w 6 tyg. Wzięłam 10 tabletek ...przeszłam koszmarnie dobrze mąż mnie wspierał i był jak zemdlałam..Jak myslicie udało się czy nie ???


Ja miałam tak samo po Arthrotecu . Mnie zostawili na łyżeczkowanie .
Stw ze ciąża obumarła , serduszko powinno już bić .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam tak samo po Arthrotecu . Mnie zostawili na łyżeczkowanie .
> Stw ze ciąża obumarła , serduszko powinno już bić .


 Ile leżałas ?? Miałas jakieś znieczulenie?? Kurcze strasznie  się boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To szacun babka ma klasę sama paczka to 16 zł nic na tobie nie zarobiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile leżałas ?? Miałas jakieś znieczulenie?? Kurcze strasznie  się boje


Ile miałaś arthro że ci nie poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem bardzo szczęśliwa może któraś z  was  to potępi ale ja byłam w bardzo ciężkiej sytuacji mam pięcioro dzieci mąż stracił pracę a tu na domiar złego taka wpadka ręce opadły ale pomogło wiem że w 16 tygodniu nie powinno się tego robić ale wyjścia nie miałam bardo dziękuje pani Ani  gdybym mogła to bym jej ręce wycałowała nie oszukała mnie a jeszcze jak jej powiedziałam o mojej ciężkiej sytuacji spuściła mi cenę  to dobra kobieta .Pani Ania 799-725-306


Witam jestem w 18 tygodniu zostałam 3 razy oszukana czy mogła by mi pani napisać ile miała pani sztuk arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile miałaś arthro że ci nie poszło


Wzielam 10 wiecej nie dałam rady pod język.po drugiej dawce zemdlałam i zaczęłam krwawic i myslałam ze wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 18 tygodniu zostałam 3 razy oszukana czy mogła by mi pani napisać ile miała pani sztuk arthrotecu


Dobry wieczór  dostałam  16 sztuk i to wystarczyło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam 10 wiecej nie dałam rady pod język.po drugiej dawce zemdlałam i zaczęłam krwawic i myslałam ze wystarczy


 Hm a mi Pani Anna poleciła stosowanie do pochwy a miałaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też stosowałam do pochwy ale dwie pierwsze miałam połknąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a od kogo zamawiałaś te do pochwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam 10 wiecej nie dałam rady pod język.po drugiej dawce zemdlałam i zaczęłam krwawic i myslałam ze wystarczy


 nie bierzcie od tej anki bo to oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak już pisałam od Pani Anny 799- 725 306 to był arthrotec.  do ustnie nie dała bym rady bo ciągło mnie na wymioty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zgadza się tylko są dwie Anny ta to oszustka  733250169  a ta bardzo rzetelna kobieta  799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie bierzcie od tej anki bo to oszustka


Niech Pani  nie oczerniaj jej bo  mogła mi praktycznie za darmo  a Pani to pewnie tu sprzedaje te tabletki czy jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pewno Handlara tu tylko na chama handlary oczerniają osoby które rzetelnie sprzedają aby pozbyć się konkurencji   słabe trochę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zgadza się tylko są dwie Anny ta to oszustka  733250169  a ta bardzo rzetelna kobieta  799-725-306


a co pani Maria umarła ? i zmartwychwstała jako Pani Anna ? widzę że dawkowanie to samo, przedziwne.

Sorry dziewczyny, rozumiem, że każda chce się pozbyć niechcianej ciąży jak najszybciej, ale jak czytam, że ktoś jest w 18 tc, bo trzy razy go oszukano, to sobie myślę "jak naiwna musi być ta osoba?" skoro co rusz tu się pisze, że handlarze was oszukują, i jedyne pewne źródło skutecznych tabletek poronnych to womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org. 

nawet nie jest mi Was szkoda. Dajecie się strzyc jak baranki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec,wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, umnie dostaniesz tabletki oryginalne w blistrach,nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam i nigdy tego nie zrobię,nawet nie potrafiłabym w tak trudnej sytuacji,która sama przechodziłam próbować kogoś oszukać, zamawiając tab.do godz 14 są już następnego dnia,sprzedaje tu już od kwietnia,można sprawdzić strony wstecz że jestem wiarygodna ,jeśli potrzebujesz pomocy napisze  a napewno pomoge.
nowa26@interia.pl pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk (możemy razem podejść do apteki)
Mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie 
malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, możliwość śledzenia paczki, a także możliwy odbiór osobisty. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec forte. cena to 150zl plus wysylka lub odbior osobisty. tel 573-493-180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. sprzedam arthrotec 12 tab za 100zl. odbior osobisty lub wysylka. tel 572-567-796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam pytanko czy tabletki od pannAnny799-725-306 są dobre i skuteczne? Na poronienie albo wywołanie miesiaczki. Koszt 250 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanko czy tabletki od pannAnny799-725-306 są dobre i skuteczne? Na poronienie albo wywołanie miesiaczki. Koszt 250 zł


Pani Anna to oszustka. Sporo dziewczyn juz o niej pisalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ma ktoś do sprzedania te tabletki.Z normalna cenę? Bo recepty nie mogę dostac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie przyszło wam do głowy, że wszystkie ogłoszenia typu sprzedam z wysyłką lub osobisty to ściema?
JEŚLI MOŻLIWY JEST ODBIÓR OSOBISTY TO DLACZEGO ŻADNA Z OSZUSTEK NIE PISZE GDZIE?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ART. Posiadam jedno opakowanie 20 sztuk.
Wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia. Cena150 zł + wysyłka. 
Kontakt tylko SMS 537-134-093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam te tabletki 20 sztuk jak je teraz dawkowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Pilne potrzebuję kupić Art.. jestem z warmińsko mazurskiego. Mam już jedno dziecko i w obecnej sytuacji zdrowotnej i życiowej  nie mogę pozwolić sobie na drugie. I nie chce słyszeć pytań w sensie ^ po co pakować się do łóżka.. w mojej sytuacji zawiodły środki antykoncepcyjne. Jestem w początku ciąży ponieważ usg usg wykazało tylko pecherzyk bez zarodka. Proszę o pomoc. Jakoś się odwdziecze.mój e-mail zeronegatywu@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny ja wzielam 10 tab arth w czwartek w tamtym tyg i do dnia dzisiejszego jeszcze mam uplawy brazowe kiedy sprawdzic czy poszlo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ej a możesz pow jak te tabletki stosowałam dokładnie?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukaj na oglaszamy24 tam dzisiaj zamówiłam 20tabletek za 150 z przesyłką. Lepsze to niż wydawanie 300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się że 150 za 20 szt to dużo. Daj znać na e-maila czy doszły prawdziwe i czy pomogły.

----------


## Ta obca

Mam  pytanie...jesli ciazy  nie  ma  a uzyjemy  tego  leku  to  czy  takze wystapia skurcze  i  krwawienie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam  pytanie...jesli ciazy  nie  ma  a uzyjemy  tego  leku  to  czy  takze wystapia skurcze  i  krwawienie ??


Nie. To nie hormony. Nie wywołują miesiączki.

----------


## Ta obca

Dziekuje  za  odp. Czyli  ta  substancja dziala  tylko  na  ciaze  a  nie  na  wywolanie wczesniej  miesiaczki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje  za  odp. Czyli  ta  substancja dziala  tylko  na  ciaze  a  nie  na  wywolanie wczesniej  miesiaczki?


Ta substancja powoduje silne skurcze macicy w efekcie czego jest usuwana ciąża. Na wywołanie okresu trzeba się zgłosić po hormony do gina, lekarz wykluczy ciąże i zapisze leki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ma ktoś do sprzedania te tabletki.Z normalna cenę? Bo recepty nie mogę dostac


mam odpis. możemy pojsc do apteki i kupić albo wyślę paczkę   malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, następnie płatność, na życzenie moge wysłać zdjęcia wraz z paragonem zakupu, możliwy także odbiór osobisty. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec odsprzedam,opakowanie 20 szt.za 200zł.plus koszt przesyłki,płatność za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.Proszę o kontakt na wladzio67@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego
> 
> Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 250 zł
> Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 400 zł
> 
> Telefon: 535 141 631
> 
> Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!



niesamowite jak można zarabiać na zdesperowanych kobietach!! BRAVO!!!! super interes!!! ale przecież bez oszustw i chcąc pomóc!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec forte. cena to 150zl plus wysylka lub odbior osobisty. tel 573-493-180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanko czy tabletki od pannAnny799-725-306 są dobre i skuteczne? Na poronienie albo wywołanie miesiaczki. Koszt 250 zł


Ja od niej  zamawiałam wszystko było ok . Nie rozumiem dlaczego oszustka skoro mi pomogło i nie znalazłam  zlych wpisów o niej ktoś tu chyba kłamie !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co pani Maria umarła ? i zmartwychwstała jako Pani Anna ? widzę że dawkowanie to samo, przedziwne.
> 
> Sorry dziewczyny, rozumiem, że każda chce się pozbyć niechcianej ciąży jak najszybciej, ale jak czytam, że ktoś jest w 18 tc, bo trzy razy go oszukano, to sobie myślę "jak naiwna musi być ta osoba?" skoro co rusz tu się pisze, że handlarze was oszukują, i jedyne pewne źródło skutecznych tabletek poronnych to womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org. 
> 
> nawet nie jest mi Was szkoda. Dajecie się strzyc jak baranki


Raczej nie umarła ma ciągle aktywny telefon 664-282-302 z tego co wiem to kilka koleżanek u niej zamawiało ja nie chwaląc się też . Nie jest oszustką jak ją tu ujęła Marta od Cytotecu bo wysyła oryginalne i skuteczne leki ze sprawdzeniem i nie chce żadnych przelewów na konto. Rozmawiałyśmy o nie nie raz bo skoro wysyła rózne dawki zależne od tygodnia płodu to jakieś pojęcie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam żetelnego sprzedawcy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, mam do sprzedania arthrotec forte, oryginalne opakowanie z polskiej apteki, wykupiony na receptę. 20 sztuk za 180 złoty plus koszt przesyłki. możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki przed zapłaceniem kurierowi. jestem kobietą, która ma również to za sobą, więc mogę doradzić. pozdrawiam
Justyna

juha25@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś może do sprzedania tabletki które są zbędne lub komuś zostały po zabiegu? Nie ufam handlarzom wolę kupić od dziewczyny która jest po. Jeśli ktoś ma niech napisze swojego meila , dam znać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cytotec 200 mcg tabletki sz w listku wysylam poczka 24 pl bo tylko oni maja sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata LISTEK WYSTARCZY DO ZABIEGU kontakt mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ty jestes juz po i caly  czas dajesz dobre rady jestes zwykla naciagaczka handlara i ten twoj num,er sobie wsadz  664-282-302

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz na usg stwierdził ze jestem w ciąży ale nie mógł znalesc bicia serca badanie beta zrobiłam i idzie w góre jestem w 9 tyg.więc nie poroniłam?? Ciąża żyje?? To z kąd to krwawienie i ból brzucha??czy ktos moze mi odpowiedzieć?? Wizyte mam w poniedziałek i strasxnie się denerwuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekarz na usg stwierdził ze jestem w ciąży ale nie mógł znalesc bicia serca badanie beta zrobiłam i idzie w góre jestem w 9 tyg.więc nie poroniłam?? Ciąża żyje?? To z kąd to krwawienie i ból brzucha??czy ktos moze mi odpowiedzieć?? Wizyte mam w poniedziałek i strasxnie się denerwuje


jeśli beta przyrasta, to raczej tak, tylko może ciąża jest młodsza niż z obliczeń i dlatego nie można było znaleźć tętna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie Arthrotec, proszę o mail na alexa0307@gmail.com  Mnie również oszukała Joanna Słowińska z Wrocławia i mam już "mało czasu"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej nie umarła ma ciągle aktywny telefon 664-282-302 z tego co wiem to kilka koleżanek u niej zamawiało ja nie chwaląc się też . Nie jest oszustką jak ją tu ujęła Marta od Cytotecu bo wysyła oryginalne i skuteczne leki ze sprawdzeniem i nie chce żadnych przelewów na konto. Rozmawiałyśmy o nie nie raz bo skoro wysyła rózne dawki zależne od tygodnia płodu to jakieś pojęcie ma


Pani Maria pomogła mi usunąć juz dosyć zawansowana ciążę dzwonila pytala się czy wszystko dobrze idzie
Zmam dziewczyny które usynely ciążę do 23tyg a PANI MARIA pomogła mi i innym dziewczna nigdy nie będzie wiedział jak jej się odwdzięczyć za ta pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim kupisz tabletki natym portalu to przeczytaj to ogłoszenie !! arthrotec cytotec poronne
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Kategoria: Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
Miasto: Lublin
Dodano: 29 Listopad 2015 23:24
tydzień temu
ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Wczoraj razem z dziewczyną podieliśmy decyzje usunięcia. Wyglądało to tak: po pierwszych czterech tabletkach A******, które ledwo wytrzymała w buzi bo strasznie paliły, zaczeły sie skurcze, delikatne drgawki i po jakims czasie delikatne krawienie. Czuła bardzo mocny ból w okolicach podbrzusza. Wręcz skręcała się z bólu na łóżku. Po następnych czterech zaczeły się mocniejsze skórcze, obfite krwawienie. Strasznie się źle czuła. Kiedy miała przyjąc trzecią dawkę nie dała rady już, była wymęczona i ledwo żywa. Mniej wiecej godzinę przed terminem trzeciej dawki nastąpił punkt kuliminacyjny, krawiła więcej i bardzo bolało. Trwało to jakiś kwadrans. Trzeciej dawki już nie była w stanie wziąć. Kilka dni przed tym zabiegiem prawie nie spała i nic nie jadła, była barzdo zmęczona. 12 h po zabiegu dalej czuje ból w tamtych okolicach i lekko krwawi. Czy ciąża została usunięta całkowicie? Trzecia dawka była konieczna jak aż tak źle z nią było? Tak mocny ból był spowodowany bardzo mocnym zmęczeniem organizmu? Po jakim czasie najlepiej iśc do ginekologa sprawdzić? Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthtrotec gdańsk lub wysyłka
sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk (możemy razem podejść do apteki)
Mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie 
malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli twoja dziewczyna zle sie czuje to najlepiej odrazu isc do lekaza ja tez mialam straszne bule i zglosilam sie do szpitala tam mi pobrali krew oczyscili i na drugi dzien wyszlam bralam cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezeli twoja dziewczyna zle sie czuje to najlepiej odrazu isc do lekaza ja tez mialam straszne bule i zglosilam sie do szpitala tam mi pobrali krew oczyscili i na drugi dzien wyszlam bralam cytotec


TY jesteś pojebana!! Po lekach zgłosiłaś się do szpitala pobrali krew i nic nie znaleźli ???
Masz nierówno pod sufitem!!!!!!!
Aha ból pisze się w ten sposób proponuję wrócić do szkoły!!! 
Masakra poprostu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ty jestes juz po i caly  czas dajesz dobre rady jestes zwykla naciagaczka handlara i ten twoj num,er sobie wsadz  664-282-302


Pani Marto owszem jestem po zabiegu i nie mam zamiaru przestać pisać na forum ze względu na to że są tu takie osoby jak Pani które żerują na ludzkim nieszczęściu . Jeśli mi ktoś pomógł i jest godny zaufania nie widzę powodu  dla którego nie miała bym poleci tej osoby kobietom w podobnej sytuacji  .A Pani komentarz iż mam sobie numer wsadzić... jest poniżej krytyki co Pani sobą reprezentuje zachowanie Pani świadczy o Pani niskim ilorazie inteligencji .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TY jesteś pojebana!! Po lekach zgłosiłaś się do szpitala pobrali krew i nic nie znaleźli ???
> Masz nierówno pod sufitem!!!!!!!
> Aha ból pisze się w ten sposób proponuję wrócić do szkoły!!! 
> Masakra poprostu


A co mieli znaleźć ? krwi nie bada się toksykologicznie pod kątem przyjętych leków, bo to zbyt drogie. A po za tym po co mieli by to robić, skoro kobieta nie jest karana za wykonanie aborcji na sobie?

A po za tym to bez takiego rynsztokowego słownictwa, proszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co mieli znaleźć ? krwi nie bada się toksykologicznie pod kątem przyjętych leków, bo to zbyt drogie. A po za tym po co mieli by to robić, skoro kobieta nie jest karana za wykonanie aborcji na sobie?
> 
> A po za tym to bez takiego rynsztokowego słownictwa, proszę.


Jeśli dochodzi do poronienia a kobieta trafia do  szpitala   muszą ustalić przyczynę poronienia  i zawsze pobierają wycinek na badanie histopatologiczne , i jeśli były stosowane leki które ową ciążę przerwały po tym badaniu to zostanie wykryte i automatycznie o tym zajściu zostaje powiadomiona policja ponieważ w oczach personelu szpitala doszło do przestępstwa , więc nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli dochodzi do poronienia a kobieta trafia do  szpitala   muszą ustalić przyczynę poronienia  i zawsze pobierają wycinek na badanie histopatologiczne , i jeśli były stosowane leki które ową ciążę przerwały po tym badaniu to zostanie wykryte i automatycznie o tym zajściu zostaje powiadomiona policja ponieważ w oczach personelu szpitala doszło do przestępstwa , więc nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd!!!


Przykro mi ale bzdury jakich mało.  Po pierwsze:badanie histopatologiczne to nie to samo co badanie toksykologiczne. Tak jak napisałam,  tego drugiego się nie wykonuje. Zobacz ile w tym wątku dziewczyn było w szpitalu, na lyzeczkowaniu.  Uważasz ,że każda z nich ma na wypisie : przyczyną poronienia Arthrotec ??

Druga sprawa to powtarzam jeszcze raz i odsyłam do ustawy aborcyjnej :kobiety w Polsce nie są karane za wykonanie aborcji na sobie. Wiec nie ma tu znamion przestępstwa i nie ma o czym zawiadamiac prokuratury.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli dochodzi do poronienia a kobieta trafia do  szpitala   muszą ustalić przyczynę poronienia  i zawsze pobierają wycinek na badanie histopatologiczne , i jeśli były stosowane leki które ową ciążę przerwały po tym badaniu to zostanie wykryte i automatycznie o tym zajściu zostaje powiadomiona policja ponieważ w oczach personelu szpitala doszło do przestępstwa , więc nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd!!!


Kretynko weź się najpierw doinformuj i nie pisz bzdur. Proszę sobie wejść np. na stronę Women on Web i przeczytać jeśli potrafisz, że jeśli Cytotec lub Arthtrotec zostanie zażyty to nie mam mowy o wykryciu w badaniach. Wykryty może być tylko wtedy jeśli kobieta aplikowała go dopochwowo i resztki tabletek które się nie wchłonęły wykryje lekarz przy badaniu. Takie informacje znajdziesz też na innych stronach jeśli potrafisz korzystać z internetu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kretynko weź się najpierw doinformuj i nie pisz bzdur. Proszę sobie wejść np. na stronę Women on Web i przeczytać jeśli potrafisz, że jeśli Cytotec lub Arthtrotec zostanie zażyty to nie mam mowy o wykryciu w badaniach. Wykryty może być tylko wtedy jeśli kobieta aplikowała go dopochwowo i resztki tabletek które się nie wchłonęły wykryje lekarz przy badaniu. Takie informacje znajdziesz też na innych stronach jeśli potrafisz korzystać z internetu.


Kretynką jesteś Ty bo nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz!! Czym jest Women On Web chyba jakąś wyrocznią jak tam napiszą że krowy latają to Ty z pewnością w to uwierzysz!! Prawo popytu i podaży jeśli coś Ci to mówi każdy sprzedawca zachwyca swój towar jest najlepszy  najwspanialszy i nie ma skutków ubocznych. Podam Tobie przykład narkomanka gdy poroni to co wg Ciebie nie wykryją nic???? że jest naćpana bo nie ma nic w pochwie np trawy. ????Gratuluje rozumowania . Wg Ciebie musi mieć coś w pochwie a nie w organiźmie żal mi Ciebie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak jest pijana szukają w pochwie
jak jest naćpana szukają w pochwie
jak jest po lekach które zażyła doustnie to też sprawdzają pochwe

Wariatko szuka się najpierw przyczyny poronienia wykonując szereg badań . Nikt na ładne oczy nie stwierdzi że było ono samoistne bo to nie średniowiecze. 

Nie pisz tu takich glupot bo jakaś Pani w to uwierzy i przez Ciebie będzie miała poważne kłopoty po Twoich radach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polskie Prawo nie pozwala na aborcje są tylko 3 wyjątki tak mówi ustawa i tyle w temacie !!!!!

i uwierz mi nie ma tam nic o tym że kobieta sama na sobie może przeprowadzać aborcje . 

Znajdz mi to i wyślij skoro tak twierdzisz zapewne wyślesz mi jakieś śmieci  z Women  On Web ale to nie jest dla mnie zaden dowód

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polskie Prawo nie pozwala na aborcje są tylko 3 wyjątki tak mówi ustawa i tyle w temacie !!!!!
> 
> i uwierz mi nie ma tam nic o tym że kobieta sama na sobie może przeprowadzać aborcje . 
> 
> Znajdz mi to i wyślij skoro tak twierdzisz zapewne wyślesz mi jakieś śmieci  z Women  On Web ale to nie jest dla mnie zaden dowód


nie chce mi się z Tobą gadać, bo jesteś strasznie wulgarna, ale wkleję tu, żebyś innych dziewczyn w bład nie wprowadzała. Cytat z wikipedii , z ustawy aborcyjnej 

„ 	

Art. 152.
§ 1. Kto za zgodą kobiety przerywa jej ciążę z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy,
podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3.
§ 2. Tej samej karze podlega, kto udziela kobiecie ciężarnej pomocy w przerwaniu ciąży z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy lub ją do tego nakłania.
§ 3. Kto dopuszcza się czynu określonego w § 1 lub 2, gdy płód osiągnął zdolność do samodzielnego życia poza organizmem kobiety ciężarnej, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od 6 miesięcy do lat 8.

Art. 153.
§ 1. Kto stosując przemoc wobec kobiety ciężarnej lub w inny sposób bez jej zgody przerywa ciążę albo przemocą, groźbą bezprawną lub podstępem doprowadza kobietę ciężarną do przerwania ciąży, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od 6 miesięcy do lat 8.
§ 2. Kto dopuszcza się czynu określonego w § 1, gdy płód osiągnął zdolność do samodzielnego życia poza organizmem kobiety ciężarnej, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od roku do lat 10.

Art. 154.
§ 1. Jeżeli następstwem czynu określonego w art. 152 § 1 lub 2 jest śmierć kobiety ciężarnej, sprawca podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od roku do lat 10.
§ 2. Jeżeli następstwem czynu określonego w art. 152 § 3 lub w art. 153 jest śmierć kobiety ciężarnej, sprawca podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od lat 2 do 12.
	”
— Ustawa z dnia 6 czerwca 1997 r. – Kodeks karny (Dz. U. z 1997 r. Nr 88, poz. 553 ze zm.)

Kobieta ciężarna nie ponosi odpowiedzialności karnej za przerwanie ciąży[20].


ostatnia linijka, dociera do Ciebie, czy przetłumaczyć na rynsztokowy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kretynko weź się najpierw doinformuj i nie pisz bzdur. Proszę sobie wejść np. na stronę Women on Web i przeczytać jeśli potrafisz, że jeśli Cytotec lub Arthtrotec zostanie zażyty to nie mam mowy o wykryciu w badaniach. Wykryty może być tylko wtedy jeśli kobieta aplikowała go dopochwowo i resztki tabletek które się nie wchłonęły wykryje lekarz przy badaniu. Takie informacje znajdziesz też na innych stronach jeśli potrafisz korzystać z internetu.


jesteś naprawdę taka głupia ? lekarz wykryje w pochwie, czyli ZOBACZY resztki tabletek ! a jeśli zrobisz porządną irygację, albo brać doustnie to niczego nie wykryje, nie zależnie od tego gdzie je sobie wsadzałaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie chce mi się z Tobą gadać, bo jesteś strasznie wulgarna, ale wkleję tu, żebyś innych dziewczyn w bład nie wprowadzała. Cytat z wikipedii , z ustawy aborcyjnej 
> 
> „ 	
> 
> Art. 152.
> § 1. Kto za zgodą kobiety przerywa jej ciążę z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy,
> podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3.
> § 2. Tej samej karze podlega, kto udziela kobiecie ciężarnej pomocy w przerwaniu ciąży z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy lub ją do tego nakłania.
> § 3. Kto dopuszcza się czynu określonego w § 1 lub 2, gdy płód osiągnął zdolność do samodzielnego życia poza organizmem kobiety ciężarnej, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od 6 miesięcy do lat 8.
> ...


I JESZCZE RAZ TO SAMO, TYLKO PROSTO Z KODEKSU KARNEGO

"Art. 149a. §1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego,
podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2.
§2. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego.
§3. Nie popełnia przestępstwa określonego w §1 lekarz, podejmujący to działanie w publicznym zakładzie opieki zdrowotnej, w przypadku gdy:
1) ciąża stanowiła zagrożenie dla życia lub poważne zagrożenie dla zdrowia matki, stwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch lekarzy innych niż lekarz podejmujący działanie, o którym mowa w § 1, przy czym orzeczenie to nie jest niezbędne w przypadku natychmia-stowej konieczności uchylenia zagrożenia dla życia matki,
2) gdy śmierć dziecka poczętego nastąpiła wskutek działań podję-tych dla ratowania życia matki albo dla przeciwdziałania poważ-nemu uszczerbkowi na zdrowiu matki, którego niebezpieczeń-stwo zostało potwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch innych lekarzy,
3) badania prenatalne, potwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch lekarzy in-nych niż lekarz podejmujący działanie, o którym mowa w § 1, wskazują na ciężkie i nieodwracalne uszkodzenie płodu,
4) zachodzi uzasadnione podejrzenie potwierdzone zaświadczeniem prokuratora, że ciąża powstała w wyniku czynu zabronionego.

i dalej
Kto powoduje uszkodzenie ciała dziecka poczętego lub rozstrój zdrowia zagrażający jego życiu,
podlega karze ograniczenia wolności do lat 2.
§2. Nie popełnia przestępstwa lekarz, jeżeli uszkodzenie ciała lub roz-strój zdrowia dziecka poczętego są następstwem działań leczni-czych, koniecznych dla uchylenia niebezpieczeństwa grożącego zdrowiu i życiu kobiety ciężarnej lub dziecka poczętego.
§3. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego, która dopuszcza się czynu określonego w §1.";

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kretynką jesteś Ty bo nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz!! Czym jest Women On Web chyba jakąś wyrocznią jak tam napiszą że krowy latają to Ty z pewnością w to uwierzysz!! Prawo popytu i podaży jeśli coś Ci to mówi każdy sprzedawca zachwyca swój towar jest najlepszy  najwspanialszy i nie ma skutków ubocznych. Podam Tobie przykład narkomanka gdy poroni to co wg Ciebie nie wykryją nic???? że jest naćpana bo nie ma nic w pochwie np trawy. ????Gratuluje rozumowania . Wg Ciebie musi mieć coś w pochwie a nie w organiźmie żal mi Ciebie...


A jednak jesteś kretynką teraz to udowodniłas! Skoro tak to w internecie na stronie aptek jest przykładowo Arthtrotec i tam masz informację o leku czyli coś takiego jakby to była ulotka w formie papierowej dołączona do tabletek. Tam, piszę o tym po jakim czasie lek osiąga najwyższe stężenie i po jakim czasie jest wydalany itd. Nie porównuj tego leku do narkotyków alkoholu bo to jest debilizm z twojej strony. Kiedy kobieta trafia do szpitala z podejrzeniem poronienia nie wykonuje się nie wiadomo jakich badań i druga sprawa nie trafia się do szpitala natychmiast po zażyciu tabletek więc do tego czasu raczej nie będzie po nich śladu.  Co do metody aplikowania dopochwowo to jest to ryzykowne że lek moze się zbyt szybko nie wchłonąć i dlatego wtedy możliwe jest to do wykrycia. Bo jest róznicą zażyć doustnie gdzie się trzyma 30 min pod językiem aby lek się wchłonął przez śluzówkę i resztę połyka czyli to co się nie rozpuściło i nie wchłonęło, aplikacja dopochwowo gdzie tabletka wchłania się wolniej itd...Tego nie wiesz ulotki Arthtrotecu lub Cytotecu nie czytałaś, gówno wiesz o wchłanianiu się leków o róznicach i nie tylko tak więc nie popisuje się głupia babo i idź gotować rosół niedzielny rodzinie może o tym wiesz nieco więcej. A od organizacji WOW się odczep bo tam pracują też lekarze, a nie głupie baby po gimnazjum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytałem, prosiłem o pomoc wczoraj 13:22 jednak wolicie tutaj się kłócić. Dziękuje bardzo za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytałem, prosiłem o pomoc wczoraj 13:22 jednak wolicie tutaj się kłócić. Dziękuje bardzo za pomoc.


Przykro mi, że nie dostałeś żadnej odpowiedzi, ale nie potrzebnie się tak denerwujesz i zniechęcasz. Przecież mogłeś ponowić pytanie i na pewno ktoś by odpowiedział tylko pytanie brzmi czy dobrze?. Bo jak widzisz są takie osoby, które mają błędne informację albo nic nie wiedzą, a się wymądrzają i tym samym wprowadzają innych w błąd. Tak jak ta o to osoba, która twierdzi, że po zazyciu tabletek poronnych, kiedy kobieta trafi do szpitala to pierwsze co zrobią to badania na wykrycie tych środków i zostanie oskarżona za przeprowadzenie aborcji. Świadczy to tylko o jej głupocie może złośliwości i braku wiedzy. Teraz ty czy inni to przeczytają uwierzą i w razie problemów, komplikacji po zabiegu może dojść do tragedii bo twoja żona czy dziewczyna i inne osoby będą się bać zwrócić się o pomoc do szpitala czy lekarza z powodu wykrycia w jej organizmie środków poronnych i dalszych konsekwencji z tym związanych. Otóż informuję ciebie i nie tylko, że jest to bzdura bo po zażyciu tabletek i ewentualnych komplikacjach zanim kobieta trafi do szpitala i dojedzie do badań to substancja czynna którą jest Misoprostol zarówno w Arthrotecu, Cytotecu zdązy się wydalić i nie będzie po tym śladu oczywiście pod warunkiem, że kobieta brała środki doustnie. Kolejną bzdurą jest to, że poniesie konsekwencje prawne otóż nie!. Konsekwencje prawne ponosi osoba, ktora pomagała w aborcji itd. To wszystko co piszę można sprawdzić pisały o tym dziewczyny na tym forum, ale też w innych źródłach. Tak więc widzisz czasem dochodzi tu do takich sytuacji bo trzeba wyeliminować takie osoby które sieją ludziom zamęt w głowach i tym samym szkodzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu, tabletki podziałały, zażyłam 13 wiec mam 7 do sprzedania. Piszcie na maila werkaa1@o2.pl, mogę też z wami pogadać i może troche pomóc mówiąc co i jak. Trzymajcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie Panie z przykrością czytam wasze posty na temat aborcji i jej przebiegu , tak naprawdę tymi informacjami robicie bardzo wielką krzywdę kobietom które w sposób domowy chcą usunąć ciążę . Aborcja jest w Polsce nie legalna a leki które Panie opisują w organizmie utrzymują się do 96 godzin i tak na prawdę tylko od lekarza zależy jakie badania zleci kobiecie która na oddział trafiła z krwotokiem z dróg rodnych . Więc proszę nie pisać że te środki są nie do wykrycia bo jest to absurd . Lek. Małgorzata Figat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie chce mi się z Tobą gadać, bo jesteś strasznie wulgarna, ale wkleję tu, żebyś innych dziewczyn w bład nie wprowadzała. Cytat z wikipedii , z ustawy aborcyjnej 
> 
> „ 	
> 
> Art. 152.
> § 1. Kto za zgodą kobiety przerywa jej ciążę z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy,
> podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3.
> § 2. Tej samej karze podlega, kto udziela kobiecie ciężarnej pomocy w przerwaniu ciąży z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy lub ją do tego nakłania.
> § 3. Kto dopuszcza się czynu określonego w § 1 lub 2, gdy płód osiągnął zdolność do samodzielnego życia poza organizmem kobiety ciężarnej, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od 6 miesięcy do lat 8.
> ...


Durna kobieto proszę o konkrety jaka ustawa jaki ustęp lub paragraf???  Konkretnie numer 
Taką linijkę sama mogę dopisać np Kobieta ciążarna może pozabijać wszystkich bo jest w szoku... co to ma być ???
Wstawiasz jakieś własne teksty w część ustawy i robisz ludziom wodę z mózgu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I JESZCZE RAZ TO SAMO, TYLKO PROSTO Z KODEKSU KARNEGO
> 
> "Art. 149a. §1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego,
> podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2.
> §2. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego.
> §3. Nie popełnia przestępstwa określonego w §1 lekarz, podejmujący to działanie w publicznym zakładzie opieki zdrowotnej, w przypadku gdy:
> 1) ciąża stanowiła zagrożenie dla życia lub poważne zagrożenie dla zdrowia matki, stwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch lekarzy innych niż lekarz podejmujący działanie, o którym mowa w § 1, przy czym orzeczenie to nie jest niezbędne w przypadku natychmia-stowej konieczności uchylenia zagrożenia dla życia matki,
> 2) gdy śmierć dziecka poczętego nastąpiła wskutek działań podję-tych dla ratowania życia matki albo dla przeciwdziałania poważ-nemu uszczerbkowi na zdrowiu matki, którego niebezpieczeń-stwo zostało potwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch innych lekarzy,
> 3) badania prenatalne, potwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch lekarzy in-nych niż lekarz podejmujący działanie, o którym mowa w § 1, wskazują na ciężkie i nieodwracalne uszkodzenie płodu,
> ...


 I co to ma być ?? Rozwinęłaś tylko to o czym pisałam wcześniej czyli tylko te wyjątkowe sytuacje czyli gwałt i zagrożenie życia lub zdrowia Ameryki nie odkryłaś. Podaj mi konkrety co do Twojej wypowiedzi że kobieta ma przyzwolenie prawne na aborcje w naszym kraju proszę o konkrety a nie lanie wody.. Nie podasz mi ich bo ich nie masz i nie znajdziesz!! A zmierzam do tego żebyś nie kierowała od razu kobiet do szpitala bo narobi sobie problemów z lekarzami jest jak z policjantami jeden Ci daruje mandat a drugi jest rygorystyczny a po dawce arthrotecu czy cytotecu nic sie nikomu nie stanie wiem bo zażywałam. A Ty siejesz panike pytam po co ??? Jesteśmy tu po to by sobie pomagać a z Twojej strony nijak pomocy nie widzę tylko zamęt bo coś gdzieś słyszałaś. W którymś Kościele dzwoni ale nie wiesz w którym. Rynsztokowe słownictwo masz Ty i analfabetyczne bo moja córka z podstawówki z 5 klasy mniej błędów robi od Ciebie dorosłej kobiety...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I JESZCZE RAZ TO SAMO, TYLKO PROSTO Z KODEKSU KARNEGO
> 
> "Art. 149a. §1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego,
> podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2.
> §2. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego.
> §3. Nie popełnia przestępstwa określonego w §1 lekarz, podejmujący to działanie w publicznym zakładzie opieki zdrowotnej, w przypadku gdy:
> 1) ciąża stanowiła zagrożenie dla życia lub poważne zagrożenie dla zdrowia matki, stwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch lekarzy innych niż lekarz podejmujący działanie, o którym mowa w § 1, przy czym orzeczenie to nie jest niezbędne w przypadku natychmia-stowej konieczności uchylenia zagrożenia dla życia matki,
> 2) gdy śmierć dziecka poczętego nastąpiła wskutek działań podję-tych dla ratowania życia matki albo dla przeciwdziałania poważ-nemu uszczerbkowi na zdrowiu matki, którego niebezpieczeń-stwo zostało potwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch innych lekarzy,
> 3) badania prenatalne, potwierdzone orzeczeniem dwóch lekarzy in-nych niż lekarz podejmujący działanie, o którym mowa w § 1, wskazują na ciężkie i nieodwracalne uszkodzenie płodu,
> ...


 Tak więc czytaj i rozumuj co czytasz bo matka nie podlega karze dziecka poczętego która dopuszcza się czynu określonego w §1 czyli gdy w grę wchodzi zagrożenie zycia lub zdrowia matkia jak Ty zjesz tabletki świadomie to jakie masz zagrożenie ja się pytam chyba sraczki z nerwów i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jednak jesteś kretynką teraz to udowodniłas! Skoro tak to w internecie na stronie aptek jest przykładowo Arthtrotec i tam masz informację o leku czyli coś takiego jakby to była ulotka w formie papierowej dołączona do tabletek. Tam, piszę o tym po jakim czasie lek osiąga najwyższe stężenie i po jakim czasie jest wydalany itd. Nie porównuj tego leku do narkotyków alkoholu bo to jest debilizm z twojej strony. Kiedy kobieta trafia do szpitala z podejrzeniem poronienia nie wykonuje się nie wiadomo jakich badań i druga sprawa nie trafia się do szpitala natychmiast po zażyciu tabletek więc do tego czasu raczej nie będzie po nich śladu.  Co do metody aplikowania dopochwowo to jest to ryzykowne że lek moze się zbyt szybko nie wchłonąć i dlatego wtedy możliwe jest to do wykrycia. Bo jest róznicą zażyć doustnie gdzie się trzyma 30 min pod językiem aby lek się wchłonął przez śluzówkę i resztę połyka czyli to co się nie rozpuściło i nie wchłonęło, aplikacja dopochwowo gdzie tabletka wchłania się wolniej itd...Tego nie wiesz ulotki Arthtrotecu lub Cytotecu nie czytałaś, gówno wiesz o wchłanianiu się leków o róznicach i nie tylko tak więc nie popisuje się głupia babo i idź gotować rosół niedzielny rodzinie może o tym wiesz nieco więcej. A od organizacji WOW się odczep bo tam pracują też lekarze, a nie głupie baby po gimnazjum


Ty nie masz pojęcia bo wcześniej napisałaś jakiejś Pani żeby szła do szpitala po niedługim zastosowaniu leku a teraz starasz się to sprostować bierz odpowiedzialność za to co piszesz . Pisałaś też że lekarze zaglądają  tylko w pochwę a ja Tobię tłumaczyłam jak najprościej się da takiej płytkej osobie jak ty że robią badania aby stwierdzić co jest przyczyną poronienia i gdy zostaniesz pozostawiona np na łyżeczkowanie czyli wyczyszczenie  macicy to wg Ciebie leżysz i pachniesz nikt Cię nie wypuści ze szpitala aby gniła Ci macica na chyba że wypiszesz sie na Żądanie!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie Panie z przykrością czytam wasze posty na temat aborcji i jej przebiegu , tak naprawdę tymi informacjami robicie bardzo wielką krzywdę kobietom które w sposób domowy chcą usunąć ciążę . Aborcja jest w Polsce nie legalna a leki które Panie opisują w organizmie utrzymują się do 96 godzin i tak na prawdę tylko od lekarza zależy jakie badania zleci kobiecie która na oddział trafiła z krwotokiem z dróg rodnych . Więc proszę nie pisać że te środki są nie do wykrycia bo jest to absurd . Lek. Małgorzata Figat


Racja ale tamta Pani pisze co jej ślina na język przyniesie bez zastanowienia . 
Do tego dążyłam aby jej to wytłumaczyć nieprawdą jest że lek pozostaje w organiźmie tylko przez aplikacje dopochwową lecz doustną również i tu tkwił cały szkopuł ale dziękuje za mądry wpis. Pozdrawiam Pani Małgosiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Wczoraj razem z dziewczyną podieliśmy decyzje usunięcia. Wyglądało to tak: po pierwszych czterech tabletkach A******, które ledwo wytrzymała w buzi bo strasznie paliły, zaczeły sie skurcze, delikatne drgawki i po jakims czasie delikatne krawienie. Czuła bardzo mocny ból w okolicach podbrzusza. Wręcz skręcała się z bólu na łóżku. Po następnych czterech zaczeły się mocniejsze skórcze, obfite krwawienie. Strasznie się źle czuła. Kiedy miała przyjąc trzecią dawkę nie dała rady już, była wymęczona i ledwo żywa. Mniej wiecej godzinę przed terminem trzeciej dawki nastąpił punkt kuliminacyjny, krawiła więcej i bardzo bolało. Trwało to jakiś kwadrans. Trzeciej dawki już nie była w stanie wziąć. Kilka dni przed tym zabiegiem prawie nie spała i nic nie jadła, była barzdo zmęczona. 12 h po zabiegu dalej czuje ból w tamtych okolicach i lekko krwawi. Czy ciąża została usunięta całkowicie? Trzecia dawka była konieczna jak aż tak źle z nią było? Tak mocny ból był spowodowany bardzo mocnym zmęczeniem organizmu? Po jakim czasie najlepiej iśc do ginekologa sprawdzić? Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.


najlepiej sprawdzić USG  ja wzięłam 10 bo więcej nie dałam rady , też krwawiłam , nawet zemdlałam na drugi dzień ledwo żyłam do lekarza poszłam po 2 tyg.bo się bałam, zrobiła mi usg i stwierdziła że jestem w ciąży ...zrobiłam 2 razy beta i niedużo ale idzie w górę idę jutro na wizyte i zobaczymy co będzie strasznie się boję bo niewiem co usłysze.podczas usg nie wykryła tętna tylko samą ciąże i naprawdę niewiem co dalej jestem przyłamana...bo niewiem czy ciąża żyje i rośnie czy nie ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Racja ale tamta Pani pisze co jej ślina na język przyniesie bez zastanowienia . 
> Do tego dążyłam aby jej to wytłumaczyć nieprawdą jest że lek pozostaje w organiźmie tylko przez aplikacje dopochwową lecz doustną również i tu tkwił cały szkopuł ale dziękuje za mądry wpis. Pozdrawiam Pani Małgosiu



Wkleilam tekst ustawy aborcyjnej i wyciągi z KK,  ale do twojego pustego, wulgarnego mozdzku to nie dotrze. Jesteście pewnie bandą nawiedzonych pro-lifow,  którzy chcą wystraszyć kobiety i zniechęcić je do aborcji. Gdyby kobiety były karane za aborcję,  polskie więzienia pekaly by w szwach. Osobiście czytałam setki histori kobiet po aborcji farmakologicznej i żadna z nich nie siedzi w więzieniu,  a nawet nie widziała policji na oczy  :Smile: . I ja tez mogę się podpisać lek. Brunhilda Kowalska,  dr Jowita Kopeć czy jak tam kto chce  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny znalazłam takiego posta to jakaś naciągaczka uważajcie  na tą Martę to niezła oszustka


 12-19-2015, 22:36 #1184
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Marta analfabetka

    Cytat Napisal Nie zarejestrowany Zobacz post
    ja mieszkam we wloszech ty w cholandi posiadam cytotec jezeli chcesz to moge ci go przeslac drogo ale orginalny
    nie wiem jak to by bylo z wysylka za pobraniem jezeli chcesz to moge wyslac zdiecia na eilem kontakt mijanowakowska74@interia.pl
    Marta ty to ładna analfabetka jesteś Holandia piszesz przez Ch a ludziom tabletki sprzedajesz i bawisz się w doktora , łap się mopa i miotły i zarabiaj uczciwie zanim komuś zrobisz krzywdę , sama nie wiesz co piszesz dopiero oferowałaś odbiór osobisty na terenie Bydgoszczy a tu piszesz że mieszkasz we Włoszech . Czemu ty tak ludzi oszukujesz w co ty grasz dziewczyno?.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pełno tu takich naciągaczek jak ona żerują na nas . Handlary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak się tu o ustawy nie kłócicie to oszukujecie a kobieta kobietę powinna rozumieć a nie kantować a co do  tej Marty to sporo osób pisze że kanciara . Szkoda mi tylko kobiet które są w nie małym problemie i tu szukają  pomocy     sama tak szukałam jakiś czas temu i wiem co to znaczy niechciana ciąża po niefortunnym stosunku  :Frown:

----------


## Edek z fabryki kredek

Dla mnie to zdecydowana większość z was powinna być utylizowana.
Połowa za to, że usuwa ciążę w 21 tygodniu ( to jest morderstwo i powinni was ścigać z urzędu ) a reszta za to, ze kupujecie paracetamol od kolejnych idiotek ale mądrzejszych od was. Jeśli ktoś sprzedaje arthrotec bez możliwośi odbioru osobistego to jest ściemniaczem. Debilką natomiast jest osoba, która kupuje od takiego oszusta. Kupujcie tylko od osób oferujących odbiór osobisty. Chyba, że macie za dużo kasy  :Smile:  to od razu podam wam mój numer konta i przesyłajcie po 250zł  :Smile:

----------


## monika.koslawa@wp.pl

Trochę mnie dziwi większość postów. Sama niedawno miałam podobny problem. Kupiłam co trzeba w aptece i problemu nie mam. To co zostało, chciałam sprzedać. 12szt ART za 150zł. Niby tyle dziewczyn ma problem a nie zgłosił się nikt, pomimo, że mogą odebrać osobiście w Radomiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla mnie to zdecydowana większość z was powinna być utylizowana.
> Połowa za to, że usuwa ciążę w 21 tygodniu ( to jest morderstwo i powinni was ścigać z urzędu ) a reszta za to, ze kupujecie paracetamol od kolejnych idiotek ale mądrzejszych od was. Jeśli ktoś sprzedaje arthrotec bez możliwośi odbioru osobistego to jest ściemniaczem. Debilką natomiast jest osoba, która kupuje od takiego oszusta. Kupujcie tylko od osób oferujących odbiór osobisty. Chyba, że macie za dużo kasy  to od razu podam wam mój numer konta i przesyłajcie po 250zł


Ja mam podobne zdanie , z tym że rozumie osoby które nie chcą się zgodzić się na odbiór osobisty bo to nie legalne i może być to podpucha ze strony policji i wiesz tak z ręki do ręki ty dajesz arthrotec  a ktoś ci kajdanki na rękę założy jeśli taki sprzedawca rzeczywiście nie ma nic do ukryci i jest uczciwy to po prostu wysyła tabletki z opcją sprawdzenia  zawartości za nim zapłacisz otwierasz paczkę sprawdzasz czy dostałaś art jeśli tak to płacisz jeśli zostałaś oszukana to nie płacisz nie przyjmujesz  i szukasz dalej w taki sposób  nic nie tracisz i jesteś dyskretna .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam podobne zdanie , z tym że rozumie osoby które nie chcą się zgodzić się na odbiór osobisty bo to nie legalne i może być to podpucha ze strony policji i wiesz tak z ręki do ręki ty dajesz arthrotec  a ktoś ci kajdanki na rękę założy jeśli taki sprzedawca rzeczywiście nie ma nic do ukryci i jest uczciwy to po prostu wysyła tabletki z opcją sprawdzenia  zawartości za nim zapłacisz otwierasz paczkę sprawdzasz czy dostałaś art jeśli tak to płacisz jeśli zostałaś oszukana to nie płacisz nie przyjmujesz  i szukasz dalej w taki sposób  nic nie tracisz i jesteś dyskretna .


również tak uważam bardzo mądrze napisane .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł do negocjacji
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł do negocjacji

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

MOZLIWOSC NEGOCJACJII

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec 280 zl wiecej na meila mijaplumbo@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł do negocjacji
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł do negocjacji

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

MOZLIWOSC NEGOCJACJII

----------


## Ewelina112

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 8 tabletek Arthrotec Forte oraz 8 tabletek zwykłego Arthrotecu. Oba działają tak samo. Ilość idealna do przeprowadzenia aborcji.

Cena za 16 tabletek to  200 złotych.

Możliwość wysyłki za sprawdzeniem zawartości.

beatazielinskafirma@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec 280 zl wiecej na meila mijaplumbo@interia.pl


Marta zmieniła e-mail na nowy i myśli że jest incognito podobny do starego mijanowakowska74@interia.pl
I cena też się zmieniła jakaś promocja przed świętami czy co?? Czy może brak klijentek czyżby Panie zmądrzały i nie dają się już Tobie oszukiwać. A nauczyłaś się już pisać Holandia czy nadal piszesz przez CH??? 
Walcz Marta o klijenta walcz !!! Była już zmiana numeru tel , teraz e-mail, no i ta cena jakże promocyjna .. A będzie jeszcze gorzej bo Panie mądrzeją i nie dają się oszukiwać BRAWO!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Marta zmieniła e-mail na nowy i myśli że jest incognito podobny do starego mijanowakowska74@interia.pl
> I cena też się zmieniła jakaś promocja przed świętami czy co?? Czy może brak klijentek czyżby Panie zmądrzały i nie dają się już Tobie oszukiwać. A nauczyłaś się już pisać Holandia czy nadal piszesz przez CH??? 
> Walcz Marta o klijenta walcz !!! Była już zmiana numeru tel , teraz e-mail, no i ta cena jakże promocyjna .. A będzie jeszcze gorzej bo Panie mądrzeją i nie dają się oszukiwać BRAWO!!!


Nie ma to jak nabijać się z czyjejś ortografii,  a samemu pisać "marry" i "klijent" .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma to jak nabijać się z czyjejś ortografii,  a samemu pisać "marry" i "klijent" .....


pisze szybko a i błędy nieznaczne zdarza się ale Cholandia tak napisana to trochę wstyd!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem, wiem.... "kopiuj -> wklej" ale nie będę cudować jak handlary....
sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk (możemy razem podejść wykupić do apteki)
Mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie 
malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale ta analfabetka to fajnie fajnie hhhe  z jajem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No śmiech przez łzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam
Dodano: 19 Grudzień 2015 12:10

Zanim kupisz tabletki natym portalu to przeczytaj to ogłoszenie !! arthrotec  poronne
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Kategoria:
ARTHROTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych lud

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam
Dodano: 13 Grudzień 2015 12:10
tydzień temu

Zanim kupisz tabletki natym portalu to przeczytaj to ogłoszenie !! arthrotec cytotec poronne
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Kategoria: Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
Miasto: Lublin
Dodano: 29 Listopad 2015 23:24
tydzień temu
ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych lud

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobra informacja

----------


## lololobata

Czy któraś z was zamawiała tabletki arthroterc na recepty@zaufani.com ? prosze o szybka odpowiedz czy to nie oszuści?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

XXI wiek, a wy się nie potraficie zabiezpieczyć???? Kużwa co za ułomy z was, a potem szukaja na forach "pomocy" bo maja problem, jak sie nie umiecie r*chac to w ogóle tego nie róbcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tab.poronne koszt 300 zl prosze o kontakt SMS oddzwonie mozliwosc wyslania zdiec z aktualna data na e-mail wysylam tylko poczta polska bo tylko oni maja sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam tab.poronne koszt 300 zl prosze o kontakt SMS oddzwonie mozliwosc wyslania zdiec z aktualna data na e-mail wysylam tylko poczta polska bo tylko oni maja sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata 729264911


O znowu Oszustka Marta się pojawiła już cena 300zł ooooooo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie panie poszperałam troszkę w necie i znalazłam  ta Marta to naprawdę oszustka ogłasza się na ogłasamy 24 jako Aga a  tu jako Marta na innym forum podaje się za lekarza 


UWAGA NA TĄ  PERFIDNĄ OSZUSTKĘ 

Tabletki poronne cytotec 280 zl wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci 729.264.911 / Bydgoszcz
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Bydgoszcz
Kategoria:
Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
Rodzaj: Sprzedam
Dodano: 18 Grudzień 2015 18:12
4 dni temu
Posiadam tableteki poronne CYTOTEC 200 mcg orginalne nie polskie podrobki zakupione we wloszech marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data waznosci do 2018 roku i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie w blistrze nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 280 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylam poczta polska bo tylko oni maja wysylke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata jezeli ktos sobie zyczy to moge wyslac orginalne zdiecia CYTOTECU z aktualna data na e-mail w CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI odrazu oddzwonie zdjecie w ogloszeniu posiadam tylko ja jezeli jest pod innym numerem to znaczy ze to oszust
Cena:  280 zł

Zgłoś naruszenie
Kontakt:
AGA
Telefon:
729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmmm a tu JUŻ NIE MARTA NIE AGA TYLKO MAGDA OSZUSTKA JAKICH MAŁO


 12-06-2015, 22:40 #258
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Cytotec poronne koszt 300 wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

    Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lek jest zapakowany orginalnie w blistrach tab sa pieciokatne cena 300 zl w celi zamowienia prosze o kontakt ma e-mail i zostawic namiary Magda mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za informację miałam zamówić ten cytotec . Ocaliłaś mi kasę  szukam dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk
Lek jeszcze w aptece, mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie  (możemy pójść razem wykupić)
malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisze do idioty ktory wstawia numery uczciwych sprzedawcow na sex ogloszenia co chcesz przez to osiagnac przestan bo niczego nie zmienisz idioto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doktor Adam 573473464 nastepny doktor Janusz 519450534 nastepny doktor kinga. 507150272 nastepny pani emila. 792267369. Sebastian. 609009613 dok.Stanislaw. 514871809

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 20 szt Arthrotecu
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcmia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 3miesiącu jest jeszcze sansa na usunięcie ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 16 jestem 4miesiaciu mam tabletki ćo mam robić??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, oraz płatne po u kuriera, mozliwość wysłania zdjęć opakowania i będących w nim tabletkach z nazwą apteki, mozliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Marlen

Hej . Mam 18lat sama zaszlam w niechcianą ciążę jestem lub byłam w 5 msc ciąży . zdobylam te od lekarza ze dla dziadka na stawy mialam 2 recepty jedną zrealizowalam . bralam 4 tabletki ( 2pod jezyk , 2 dopochwowo)o ok.13  najpierw bol brzucha jak podczasokresu delikatne plamienie po 3 kolejna i po kolejnych 3 nastepna dawka. Nnadal to samo o ok. 6:00 wylecialo ze mnie dużo krwi i skrzepy. Teraz czuję sie ok . czekam 2 tyg. az będę mogla zrobic test i sie przekonać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej . Mam 18lat sama zaszlam w niechcianą ciążę jestem lub byłam w 5 msc ciąży . zdobylam te od lekarza ze dla dziadka na stawy mialam 2 recepty jedną zrealizowalam . bralam 4 tabletki ( 2pod jezyk , 2 dopochwowo)o ok.13  najpierw bol brzucha jak podczasokresu delikatne plamienie po 3 kolejna i po kolejnych 3 nastepna dawka. Nnadal to samo o ok. 6:00 wylecialo ze mnie dużo krwi i skrzepy. Teraz czuję sie ok . czekam 2 tyg. az będę mogla zrobic test i sie przekonać.


Nie bałas tego zrobić? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej . Mam 18lat sama zaszlam w niechcianą ciążę jestem lub byłam w 5 msc ciąży . zdobylam te od lekarza ze dla dziadka na stawy mialam 2 recepty jedną zrealizowalam . bralam 4 tabletki ( 2pod jezyk , 2 dopochwowo)o ok.13  najpierw bol brzucha jak podczasokresu delikatne plamienie po 3 kolejna i po kolejnych 3 nastepna dawka. Nnadal to samo o ok. 6:00 wylecialo ze mnie dużo krwi i skrzepy. Teraz czuję sie ok . czekam 2 tyg. az będę mogla zrobic test i sie przekonać.


To chyba jakaś ściema. ...w piątym miesiącu urodziłabyś dwudziestocentymetrowy płód, a nie krew i skrzepy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;63100]pisalam ze odsprzedam moj nie wykorzystany

jaka cena za tabletki ? 798815799

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego
> 
> Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł do negocjacji
> Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł do negocjacji
> 
> Telefon: 535 141 631
> 
> Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!
> 
> MOZLIWOSC NEGOCJACJII



tak w tej sytuacji bylas i kupilas 3 opakowania w razie co..... hahaha a w dodatku zauwazylas ze to swietny interes i latwe pieniadze. BRAWO TY !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> XXI wiek, a wy się nie potraficie zabiezpieczyć???? Kużwa co za ułomy z was, a potem szukaja na forach "pomocy" bo maja problem, jak sie nie umiecie r*chac to w ogóle tego nie róbcie


ja sie zastanawiam, co takie modre kobiety z XXI wieku, robia na takim forum?? szukasz rozrywki?? powiedz mi jak sie na takie forum wpada przypadkiem?? i tak przypadkiem czyta sie posty KTORE CIE NIE DOTYCZA BO UMIESZ SIE R..CHAC???? mnie strasznie denerwuja takie ułomy co sie wpieprzają w sprawy ktore ich nie dotycza!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam.......sprzedam arthrotec      nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk
Lek jeszcze w aptece, mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie (możemy pójść razem wykupić)
malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam opakowania art.... nie otwierane z apteki 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Konkretnie szybko uczciwie  501508647  nie odpowiadam na sms .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
sprzedam , tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to  tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 10 szt - 350 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach,  datą ważności.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: annakrasko@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ja zamawiałam tabletki w czwartek dotarły ale że to taki świąteczny czas to mogłam  brać dopiero w sobotę po południu wczoraj było już po wszystkim myślę że wszystko się udało szczerze w to wierzę zamawiałam od kobiety z tego numeru 664-282-302 nie chcę jej reklamować tylko pomóc jeśli ktoś szuka tak  jak ja szukałam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Blagam o kontakt Najlepiej telefoniczny z namiarem na tabletki, nie mM czasu czekac na tabletki z WOW. Zalezy mi tez zeby to bylo ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci i platnoscia u kuriera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Blagam o kontakt Najlepiej telefoniczny z namiarem na tabletki, nie mM czasu czekac na tabletki z WOW. Zalezy mi tez zeby to bylo ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci i platnoscia u kuriera


Hej tak jak już napisałam  ja polecam Panią z tym numerem 664-282-302  . Bardzo szybko dostałam paczkę dostałam praktycznie z dnia na dzień  bo zamawiałam w środę a w czwartek już  były u mnie . Mogłam otworzyć przy kurierze  bo chciałam z góry sprawdzenie zawartości i płaciłam kurierowi nie robiłam żadnych przelewów  tabletki były w blistrach . myślę że kuracja się udała ale dopiero po nowym roku idę na USG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja w czwartym bądź piątym miesiącu? To już przesada, nie można było wcześniej? Zero wyobrazni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aborcja w czwartym bądź piątym miesiącu? To już przesada, nie można było wcześniej? Zero wyobrazni.


można było i  pierwsze zastosowanie leku było w 7 tygodniu po dwóch tygodniach po USG okazało się że nic to nie dało kolejna próba była w 10 tygodniu i znów skończyła się fiaskiem nie miałam już kasy  ani od kogo pożyczyć  więc musiałam czekać do wypłaty więc nie zrobiłam tego z lenistwa czy wyrachowania po prostu sytuacja mnie do tego  zmusiła ale ty zapewne leżysz i pachniesz w domku na sofie nie zbrudziłaś  się pracą a mąż przynosi ci kasę w zębach  jeśli kogoś nie znasz to go nie oceniaj tyle w temacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skontaktuj sie ze mna na email annakrasko@interia.pl  jezeli dzisiaj ci wysle to jutro masz przesylke
ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM,MOGLABY MI PANI ZALATWIC TAKIE tabletki? ipowiedziec jak sie je dawkuje?bo juz nie wiem co robic :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> można było i  pierwsze zastosowanie leku było w 7 tygodniu po dwóch tygodniach po USG okazało się że nic to nie dało kolejna próba była w 10 tygodniu i znów skończyła się fiaskiem nie miałam już kasy  ani od kogo pożyczyć  więc musiałam czekać do wypłaty więc nie zrobiłam tego z lenistwa czy wyrachowania po prostu sytuacja mnie do tego  zmusiła ale ty zapewne leżysz i pachniesz w domku na sofie nie zbrudziłaś  się pracą a mąż przynosi ci kasę w zębach  jeśli kogoś nie znasz to go nie oceniaj tyle w temacie


Nie, nie leżę i nie pachnę, tylko MYŚLĘ ! Tym bardziej jak nie mam kasy. Też byłam w trudnej sytuacji, ale szanowałam swoje pieniądze i wiedziałam, że jak zamówię szajs od oszustów, to nie będzie mnie stać na kolejne podejście. Opisałam do womenhelp.org swoją sytuacje, obniżyły mi do 20 euro, za 10 dni tabletki były u mnie, zrobiłam aborcję w 7 tc, i sprawa załatwiona. A nie płaczę po forach, jak to ja biedna, bo mnie pani Maria, Marta czy inna znachorka zrobiła w balona na cztery stówki...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lakarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl tel 515 303 966 Lubelskie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> można było i  pierwsze zastosowanie leku było w 7 tygodniu po dwóch tygodniach po USG okazało się że nic to nie dało kolejna próba była w 10 tygodniu i znów skończyła się fiaskiem nie miałam już kasy  ani od kogo pożyczyć  więc musiałam czekać do wypłaty więc nie zrobiłam tego z lenistwa czy wyrachowania po prostu sytuacja mnie do tego  zmusiła ale ty zapewne leżysz i pachniesz w domku na sofie nie zbrudziłaś  się pracą a mąż przynosi ci kasę w zębach  jeśli kogoś nie znasz to go nie oceniaj tyle w temacie


Nie mówię, że z lenistwa... Z głupoty. Nie wiem po co po pierwszej nieudanej próbie znów porywac sie na arthrotec zamiast kupić zestaw w wow. Owszem, siedzę z dzieckiem w domu i Mąż przynosi mi wypłatę, nie narzekam, ale co ma piernik do wiatraka? W 25 tyg jeśli dziecko się urodzi jest juz szansa na przeżycie! A Wy dopiero usuwacie? Za to już powinni karać. W poczatkowych tygodniach wykonuje sie takie zabiegi, a nie kiedy plod juz jest tak duzy, wtedy juz należy mu die pochowek. Ja byłam w 5 tyg kiedy dowiedziałam sie o ciazy. Odkupilam zestaw z wow od dziewczyny tu spotkanej, odebralam osobiscie, zaplacilam 400 zł i przy pierwszej probie bez problemu sie udalo. Ja nie chce Cię obrazac, ale aborcja w 5 msc to przegiecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM,MOGLABY MI PANI ZALATWIC TAKIE tabletki? ipowiedziec jak sie je dawkuje?bo juz nie wiem co robic


Kup zestaw z wow, prxyn

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kup zestaw z WOW, przynajmniej będziesz miala pewnosc, ze zabieg sie uda, po co ryzykowac z arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec na terenie Wrocławia z odbiorem osobistym. proszę pisać na invicta.88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z WoW, w oryginalnej paczce jak przyszło z poczty. Kontakt: anna.mienias@o2.pl

----------


## o.polsce@op.pl

Witam
Posiadam Artrotec, który mogę odsprzedać.
Dostałam go na receptę od lekarza (stwierdzona martwa ciąża w 12 tyg. Jednak w wyniku samoistnego poronienia trafiłam do szpitala i leki zostały niewykorzystane). W aptece niestety nie przyjmują zwrotu leków, a ja go nie potrzebuję. 
Jest NOWY. Kupiony w aptece. Ważność do 13.10.2017.

Lekarz kazał mi przyjmować 4 x pod język, po 4 godz znowu 4 x pod język, po 4 godz 2 x pod język. Nie stosowałam, więc się nie wypowiadam, czy działa.
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy lub wysyłka za pobraniem. 
Cena 350 zł
Kontakt o.polsce@op.pl

----------


## Nerka

Witajcie , jestem w 5tc  :Frown:  jak kupić art bez recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie , jestem w 5tc  jak kupić art bez recepty?


Zamów zestaw od wow, jest skuteczniejszy i przy zażywaniu nie piecze tak pod jezykiem. Ale najwazniejsze jest to, ze jest duzo skuteczniejszy, z art bardzo czesto nie udaje sie za pierwszym razem..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartościu oraz także płatne u kuriera po sprawdzeniu, możliwy odbiór osobisty w pozaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec czy arthrotec forte ? Ktory powinien zadziałać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec czy arthrotec forte ? Ktory powinien zadziałać ?


Oba zawierają tyle samo misoprostolu. Po 200 mcg , różnią się tylko zawartością diclofenacu, jeden ma 50 mg, drugi 75 mg, ale to nie ma znaczenia, bo rdzeń i tak się wypluwa.

Szanse na powodzenie masz jakieś 60-70 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.  Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek na poronienie. Chodzi o aethrotec forte 20 tab za 150zl.  Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka.  Tel 511-224-374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wykonuje legalnie zabieg w dwóch miejscach w Polsce. Kontakt: a.graczynski@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wykonuje legalnie zabieg w dwóch miejscach w Polsce. Kontakt: a.graczynski@wp.pl


Jaki zabieg ? Chyba wyrwanie zęba, bo aborcja to akurat jest w Polsce nielegalna, poza trzema przypadkami, do ktorych te panie sie raczej nie kwalifikuja. Także proszę nie sciemniać, panie "doktorze", bo jeszcze ktos pana zglosi na policje  :Smile:

----------


## Aga1234

Sprzedam tabletki poronne koszt 350 kontakt na e-mail 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka obojętnie gdzie lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk/Żukowo
Lek jeszcze w aptece, mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie (możemy pójść razem wykupić).
Jeszcze nie miałam żadnej chętnej osoby więc to cały czas ta sama recepta, to samo opakowanie. Nie jestem handlarą.

malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie czy wy wyciągacie z arthrotecu ta małą tabletke diklofenaku gdy użyłyście go dopochwowo? 
ja wczoraj użyłam 4 tab a po 3h jeszcze wziełam 5tab dopochwowo jednak nie wyciągałam tbletek diklofenaku i nie wiem czy źle zrobiłam że ich nie wyciągałam ale były bardzo głęboko i nie sięgałam ,
czy 350mg diklofenaku mi zaszkodzi? czytałam że maksymalna dobowa dawka to 200mg i nie wiem teraz co zrobić
arthrotec (4bat) brałam ok 23 dreszczy dostałam po 1 w nocy, po 2 wziełam drugą dawke (5tab) miałam juz o 3 ból brzucha i czułam że zbliża się biegunka, miałam podniesioną temp do 38,2 jak mierzyłam o 3 w nocy 
o 6 obudziła mnie biegunka, brałam 400mg ibupromu i stoperan.
jednak żadnego krwawienia nie mam. jak myślicie czy jeszcze moge dostać krwawienia i poronic czy podjąć drugą próbę dziś? 
i jak z tym diklofenakiem?  :Frown:

----------


## ema

jeszcze dodam że teraz już po ok 12h od przyjecia pierwszej dawki dreszcze ustąpiły ale boli mnie brzuch tam w dole i czuje sie taka bez siły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje tabletek. Pisac na wyzej podany meil

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ja zamawiałam tabletki w czwartek dotarły ale że to taki świąteczny czas to mogłam  brać dopiero w sobotę po południu wczoraj było już po wszystkim myślę że wszystko się udało szczerze w to wierzę zamawiałam od kobiety z tego numeru 664-282-302 nie chcę jej reklamować tylko pomóc jeśli ktoś szuka tak  jak ja szukałam .



hej, jaki był koszt przesyłki? i czy byl mozliwy odbior za pobraniem ze spr zawartosci?? dziekuje za odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was zamawiała tabletki arthroterc na recepty@zaufani.com ? prosze o szybka odpowiedz czy to nie oszuści?


ja u n ich zamówiłam 3 tygodnie temu tabletki zapłaciłam przelewem i do dziś nie mam kasy ani tabletek
a na meile nie odpisująw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czego się spodziewalas?  Rycerza na białym koniu z Arthrotekiem w kieszeni ? Ale wy naiwne.  Zaraz podam tu adres : supertabsy@poczta.pl , tez mi zrobicie przelew? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny bralam artrotec wczoraj nad ranem pozniej mialam biedunke i bul brzucha caly dzien juz drugi dzien brzuch mnie boli ale wcaz nie mam okresu 
Wzialam lacznie 9 tabletek do srodka, czy myslicie ze powinnam zrobic to jeszcze raz? Czy jeszcze mam szanse ze zadziala :Frown:  brzuch boli ale okresu brak
Co wy robilyscie z tabletkami ketoprofenu wyjmowalyscir ze srodka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, jaki był koszt przesyłki? i czy byl mozliwy odbior za pobraniem ze spr zawartosci?? dziekuje za odp.


Hej tak pobranie ze spr zawartości miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej tak pobranie ze spr zawartości miałam


a i 250 zł i22zł płaciłam za przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a i 250 zł i22zł płaciłam za przesyłkę



za 12 sztuk? przepraszam, że tak wypytuje, ale nie wypada dzwonić w sylwestra a chciałabym już w sobotę zamówić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zadzwon do mnie pod ten numer 729264911 mam cytotec ale najpierw wyslij sms

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za 12 sztuk? przepraszam, że tak wypytuje, ale nie wypada dzwonić w sylwestra a chciałabym już w sobotę zamówić


Wiesz ja poprosiłam o 14sztuk bo koleżanka brała i tyle jej pomogło więc też tyle chciałam za 14 zapłaciłam 250 no i przesyłka babka fajna  mi pomogła to tobie pewnie też pomoże

----------


## Co sie dzieje

Jestem w trakcie brania arthrotecu, o 9 wzielam pod jezyk 4 o 12 nastepne. Oprocz lekkiej goraczki nic sie nie dzieje. Troche mi bulgocze tam w dole brzucha.  To jakos 5tc, myslicie ze cos jeszcze ruszy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powinnaś zażyć 3razy po 4szt w dwu godzinnym odstępie czasowym no i wypluć rdzeń tabletki lub  go wyciągnąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w trakcie brania arthrotecu, o 9 wzielam pod jezyk 4 o 12 nastepne. Oprocz lekkiej goraczki nic sie nie dzieje. Troche mi bulgocze tam w dole brzucha.  To jakos 5tc, myslicie ze cos jeszcze ruszy?


Moim zdaniem musisz zużyć całą dawkę aby się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w trakcie brania arthrotecu, o 9 wzielam pod jezyk 4 o 12 nastepne. Oprocz lekkiej goraczki nic sie nie dzieje. Troche mi bulgocze tam w dole brzucha.  To jakos 5tc, myslicie ze cos jeszcze ruszy?


Cześć ja też dziś biorę  start był  o 10 tylko ja miałam stosować do pochwy o 14 miałam kolejną dawkę i już lecą mi skrzepy i krew jest taka gęsta jak kisiel bardzo ciemna no i mocno krew leci została mi 1 tabletka i mam ja włożyć pod język myślę że u mnie poszło trzymam kciuki za ciebie pozdrawiam gorąco

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ja zamawiałam tabletki w czwartek dotarły ale że to taki świąteczny czas to mogłam  brać dopiero w sobotę po południu wczoraj było już po wszystkim myślę że wszystko się udało szczerze w to wierzę zamawiałam od kobiety z tego numeru 664-282-302 nie chcę jej reklamować tylko pomóc jeśli ktoś szuka tak  jak ja szukałam .


Bardo dziękuje Pani która zrobiła ten wpis ponieważ korzystałam z podanego kontaktu i dziś czuję się lżejsza zszedł mi z barów bardzo wielki problem wiem że dla kobiet które czekają na dziecko to coś niezrozumiałego ale ja w życiu się pomyliłam chwila zapomnienia i stało się jeszcze raz dziękuje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś uzywal misoprostolu w 10 tygodniu ciazy? udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć ja też dziś biorę  start był  o 10 tylko ja miałam stosować do pochwy o 14 miałam kolejną dawkę i już lecą mi skrzepy i krew jest taka gęsta jak kisiel bardzo ciemna no i mocno krew leci została mi 1 tabletka i mam ja włożyć pod język myślę że u mnie poszło trzymam kciuki za ciebie pozdrawiam gorąco


ile miałaś tabletek i czy to był art i co ile stosowałaś bardzo proszę o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktoś uzywal misoprostolu w 10 tygodniu ciazy? udało się?


Hej ja byłam w 5 ale koleżanka stosowała w 13 i się udało tylko bardzo mocne bóle miała krzyżowe takie jak do porodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontynuje, co do tego ze nic sie nie ruszalo. Przed 15 poszlam szybko do łazienki,  mialam biegunke, podcieram sie tu i tam no i zaczelo plynac trochę krwi, jest nadzieja. Nie wiem czemu kazdy bierze inaczej. Ja mam brac 3 razy po 4 tabletki co 3 h. Zostanie mi jeszcze 7 zapasowych tabletek, jak myslicie wziac tez dopochwowo? Chce juz miec to za soba, to takie niesprawiedliwe ze pomimo zabezpieczenia jestem w ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam tez ze mam juz dwojke dzieci, 5 lat i 10 miesięcy,  pierwszy syn jest chory,  wiem ze przy moim trybie zycia, szkola dzieci nie dam rady znow leżeć cala ciaze wiedzac ze i tak urodze przedwcześnie. To dla mnie jedyna nadzieja, choc psychicznie będzie ciężko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile miałaś tabletek i czy to był art i co ile stosowałaś bardzo proszę o odp


miałam 12 tabletek art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam tez ze mam juz dwojke dzieci, 5 lat i 10 miesięcy,  pierwszy syn jest chory,  wiem ze przy moim trybie zycia, szkola dzieci nie dam rady znow leżeć cala ciaze wiedzac ze i tak urodze przedwcześnie. To dla mnie jedyna nadzieja, choc psychicznie będzie ciężko


Bardzo Ci współczuję  bo  też przez to przechodziłam  ja bym dołożyła 4 tabletki po ostatniej dawce  pod język aby być w 100% pewnym że ruszy współczuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mordujecie a jeszcze piszecie o współczuciu kretynki macie na rękach krew waszych dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz sama nie wiem. Wzielam trzecia dawke I to skape krwawienie ustalo. Pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz sama nie wiem. Wzielam trzecia dawke I to skape krwawienie ustalo. Pomozcie


A jak mamy Ci pomóc ? Uda się albo nie. To tylko arthrotec.  Musisz jak najszybciej sprawdzić betą lub usg czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz sama nie wiem. Wzielam trzecia dawke I to skape krwawienie ustalo. Pomozcie


w którym jesteś tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w którym jesteś tyg


W 5. Wezme jeszcze dopochwowo a w poniedziałek zamowie kolejne tabletki. Polecialo tylko trochę krwi jak z nosa i koniec :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 5. Wezme jeszcze dopochwowo a w poniedziałek zamowie kolejne tabletki. Polecialo tylko trochę krwi jak z nosa i koniec :-(


To już chyba llepiej z women zamówić skoro ten arthrotec nie pomógł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do 9 tygodnia, czyli z 9 tygodniem wlacznie? np. 9 tyg i 4dni. juz zglupialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do 9 tygodnia, czyli z 9 tygodniem wlacznie? np. 9 tyg i 4dni. juz zglupialam


Ale o co chodzi?  O zestaw od Women ? On pomoże w wyższych tygodniach też,  sama brałam w 14. Tylko konsultacja od Womenek  nie przepusci Was w wyższej ciąży,  wiec trzeba pokombinować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam art.... opakowanie 20szt. nowe 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale o co chodzi?  O zestaw od Women ? On pomoże w wyższych tygodniach też,  sama brałam w 14. Tylko konsultacja od Womenek  nie przepusci Was w wyższej ciąży,  wiec trzeba pokombinować.


o arthrotec, czy lepiej zrezygnowac z tego pomyslu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o arthrotec, czy lepiej zrezygnowac z tego pomyslu?


Jeśli masz arthrotec w ręce tez możesz próbować,  masz jakieś 60-70 % szans na powodzenie.  A jeśliddopiero zamierzasz zamawiać,  to wybrałabym skuteczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie nie pomogl w 5 tc, wzielam 12 podjezykowo i 7 dopochwowo.  Biegunka życia pare skurczy w dole brzucha, troche krwi ale wiadomo, nie udalo sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja byłam w 12 tygodniu i art stosowałam do pochwy i mi pomogło znam dziewczynę która  była w podbramkowej sytuacji i stosowała do w 16 tygodniu i też pomogło tylko ja kupowałam od osoby która podała mi jak stosować a nie brałam na własną rękę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki  brałam w sylwestra  i stosowałam do pochwy byłam w 6 tygodniu i  bezproblemowo wszystko poszło ale ja stosowałam tak jak mi nakazała Kobietka u której zamówiłam miałam 12 szt i jedną .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje zaufanej osoby która sprzedaje oryginalne tabletki a nie jakieś witaminy itp jestem w 12 tygodniu bardzo zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja byłam w 12 tygodniu i art stosowałam do pochwy i mi pomogło znam dziewczynę która  była w podbramkowej sytuacji i stosowała do w 16 tygodniu i też pomogło tylko ja kupowałam od osoby która podała mi jak stosować a nie brałam na własną rękę


Czy ty rozumiesz, co to jest statystyka??  Statystyka mówi,  że na 100 kobiet robiących aborcję arthrotekiem 65 kobietom się uda ale 35 będzie dalej w ciazy .  Co z tego ze ty byłaśw tych którym się uda ??? Ja byłam niestety w tej ddrugiej grupie, i to dwa razy.  
Dopiero zestaw pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ty rozumiesz, co to jest statystyka??  Statystyka mówi,  że na 100 kobiet robiących aborcję arthrotekiem 65 kobietom się uda ale 35 będzie dalej w ciazy .  Co z tego ze ty byłaśw tych którym się uda ??? Ja byłam niestety w tej ddrugiej grupie, i to dwa razy.  
> Dopiero zestaw pomógł.


Każdy ma swoje zdanie  ja jestem utwierdzona w  fakcie że art pomaga jeśli jest zastosowany z głową i wedle wskazówek osoby która się na tym zna.Atak nawiasem mówiąc to art stosują ginekolodzy w gabinetach jak się dowiedziałam po fakcie  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale ja nie przedstawiam własnego zdania,  tylko fakty z raportu WHO na temat aborcji farmakologicznej. Możesz o tym poczytać na womenonwaves.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok skorzystam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy kupował  może któraś  z was od   mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

proszę o info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ty rozumiesz, co to jest statystyka??


Czy ty rozumiesz żebyś w końcu znalazła sobie uczciwe zajęcie a nie naganianie na zestawy

co tu wejde to codziennie "zamow zestaw bo art nie dziala po co sie meczyc, ja bralam zestaw" 
ja kupiłabym zestaw, ja polecam zestaw, zamów zestaw, zestaw, zamów zestaw , zestaw, zestaw...

cytat z wspomnianej przez ciebie strony womenonwaves.org gdzie stoi jak byk:

"Prezentujemy także badania naukowe. Użycie jedynie Mizoprostolu, 
aby spowodować aborcję, skutkuje w ponad 90%."

nie mówiąc już o negowanych przez ciebie faktach, oraz opini i doswiadczeń wszystkich innych na forum,
piszesz sobie "statystyki" i nakazujesz swoje kłamstwa sprawdzać na stronie gdzie wielokrotnie jest napisane inaczej.

sama sobie już przeczysz w tym wieloletnim codziennym naganianiu na forach na zestawy
wiec skończ już z tym "zamów zestaw bo art to 60%" 
kiedyś naganiałaś na zestawy pisząc ze sam art to 80% 
a teraz już że masz statystyki ze 60%, za niedługo będzie ze 40% ? mysle ze tak
zniknij w końcu, bedzię lepiej, naprawdę nie pomagasz, i wiemy po co tu jesteś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 729264911aga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ty rozumiesz żebyś w końcu znalazła sobie uczciwe zajęcie a nie naganianie na zestawy
> 
> co tu wejde to codziennie "zamow zestaw bo art nie dziala po co sie meczyc, ja bralam zestaw" 
> ja kupiłabym zestaw, ja polecam zestaw, zamów zestaw, zestaw, zamów zestaw , zestaw, zestaw...
> 
> cytat z wspomnianej przez ciebie strony womenonwaves.org gdzie stoi jak byk:
> 
> "Prezentujemy także badania naukowe. Użycie jedynie Mizoprostolu, 
> aby spowodować aborcję, skutkuje w ponad 90%."
> ...


Komuś tu żal tyłek ściska, że pisze się prawdę o Arthrotecu  :Smile:  Klientela się zmniejsza co ? 

Skoro Arthrotec taki cudowny, dlaczego na maszwybor.net wciąż piszą dziewczyny oszukane przez was, np ostatnio czytałam historię dziewczyny, która TRZY  razy próbowała z arthrotekiem, a teraz zamawia zestaw od women, bo to dla niej ostatnia deska ratunku? a jest już w 12 tc? Już nie mówiąc o tym ile kasy utopiła w waszych kieszeniach, oszuści...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka obojętnie gdzie (najszybszą paczką czyli na drugi dzień u Ciebie) lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk/Żukowo
Lek jeszcze w aptece, mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie (możemy pójść razem wykupić).
Jeszcze nie miałam żadnej chętnej osoby więc to cały czas ta sama recepta, to samo opakowanie. Nie jestem handlarą.

malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo ten twój maszwybor to twój marketingowy syf do wciskania zestawów, 
na którym piszesz sobie jednostronne historie jakie chcesz i edytujesz co chcesz, 
wybierasz co i kto pisze, wpuszczasz i banujesz kogo chcesz.

i twoje klasyczne wypowiedzi "Komuś tu żal tyłek ściska,  Klientela się zmniejsza co ?... w waszych kieszeniach, oszuści.."

jedynie potwierdzają to co pisze, taka z toba od zawsze merytoryczna rozmowa. 
jedynie na powyzywanie od handlarzy cie stac, jak zwyke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo ten twój maszwybor to twój marketingowy syf do wciskania zestawów, 
> na którym piszesz sobie jednostronne historie jakie chcesz i edytujesz co chcesz, 
> wybierasz co i kto pisze, wpuszczasz i banujesz kogo chcesz.
> 
> i twoje klasyczne wypowiedzi "Komuś tu żal tyłek ściska,  Klientela się zmniejsza co ?... w waszych kieszeniach, oszuści.."
> 
> jedynie potwierdzają to co pisze, taka z toba od zawsze merytoryczna rozmowa. 
> jedynie na powyzywanie od handlarzy cie stac, jak zwyke


naprawdę ... ??? opowiedz mi więcej o tym? siedzę i wymyślam historie z przesyłkami? a potem akcje? i piszę codziennie kilka historii...jestem zalogowana jednocześnie na kilkunastu urządzeniach i piszę sama ze sobą ? i jeszcze grube dollarsy na tym zarabiam? jaaaa...nie wiedziałam...napisz mi co bierzesz, też kupię, też chcę mieć takie jazdy  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

swoje chamstwo sobie zachowaj, każdy kto ma rozum i oczy wie co i jak robisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł, przesyłka z mozliwościa sprawdzenia zawartości oraz płatność po sprawdzeniu u kuriera pocztex 24, na życzenie wysyłam także zdjęcia całego opakowania wraz z numerem apteki w której lek był kupowany, mozliwy jest także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dzisiaj brałam art skończyłam o 14 teraz leci sporo skrzepów i krwawię dość mocno był to 7 tydzień jestem zadowolona a w brednie o supr zestawach  fundacjach itp nie wieżę bo skoro to taka cudowna fundacja to czemu nie pomaga kobietom za darmo  tak robi normalna fundacja a to zwykły internetowy sklep nic po za tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzisiaj brałam art skończyłam o 14 teraz leci sporo skrzepów i krwawię dość mocno był to 7 tydzień jestem zadowolona a w brednie o supr zestawach  fundacjach itp nie wieżę bo skoro to taka cudowna fundacja to czemu nie pomaga kobietom za darmo  tak robi normalna fundacja a to zwykły internetowy sklep nic po za tym.


Gratuluję udanej aborcji.  Uważaj jednak,  kogo oczerniasz bo nigdy nie wiesz, czy nie będziesz musiała korzystać z ich pomocy i wtedy będziesz dziękować, ze ktoś odpowiada na Twoje maile przez 24 h na dobę i obchodzac prawo wysyła Ci oryginalne tabletki aż z Indii  . Wszystkiego najlepszego.

----------


## misia12

Witam do ktorego tygodnia braliscie Arthrotec??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ogłaszałam się już kilka razy było kilka telefonów gdy już nie miałam dostępu do tabletek. 
Informuje, tylko, że udało mi się znów je załatwić na receptę. 
Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt 537960116

----------


## misia12

nie razde zamawiac tez zostalam przez nich oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie razde zamawiac tez zostalam przez nich oszukana


Przez kogo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż jedno opakowanie art forte 20 tabletek. Zakupione w aptece. 
Sprzedam za 150 zł + wysyłka, z możliwością płatności przy odbiorze oraz sprawdzenie zawartości.
21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja brałam arthrotec i udało  mi się usunąć nim ciążę . Bez bólu i bez krwotoku więc przestańcie pisać głupoty i straszyć dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam do ktorego tygodnia braliscie Arthrotec??


Hej Misia ja stosowałam art w 14 tyg ale znam laskę która  brała w19 i pomogło  tylko do pochwy stosowałam nie pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej Misia ja stosowałam art w 14 tyg ale znam laskę która  brała w19 i pomogło  tylko do pochwy stosowałam nie pod język.


A gdzie kupowałaś masz jakiś sprawdzony namiar u mnie to 4 tydzień dopiero

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie kupowałaś masz jakiś sprawdzony namiar u mnie to 4 tydzień dopiero


Znalazłam kontakt do babki tu na forum zależało mi na tym żeby ktoś znał się na rzeczy bo to już był 14 tydzień  a w necie różne sposoby dawkowania i brania a ja chciałam pozbyć się tego raz na zawsze . Babka wydała mi się ogarnięta jak gadałam z nią przez tel wysłała mi za pobraniem sprawdziłam zawartość było ok  . Jak brałam to też tel odbierała . A i dawkowanie miałam zupełnie inne niż to z neta  że niby 3 razy po 4 szt pod język . To tel to tej Babeczki 664-282-302.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znalazłam kontakt do babki tu na forum zależało mi na tym żeby ktoś znał się na rzeczy bo to już był 14 tydzień  a w necie różne sposoby dawkowania i brania a ja chciałam pozbyć się tego raz na zawsze . Babka wydała mi się ogarnięta jak gadałam z nią przez tel wysłała mi za pobraniem sprawdziłam zawartość było ok  . Jak brałam to też tel odbierała . A i dawkowanie miałam zupełnie inne niż to z neta  że niby 3 razy po 4 szt pod język . To tel to tej Babeczki 664-282-302.


Dzięki za info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w kropce nie wiem co mam robić zostawił mnie facet dla mojej kumpeli po 7latach związku a po miesiącu od momentu rozstania okazało się że jestem w ciąży nie dam rady wychować sama dziecka , a tez nie chce go łapać na dziecko bo skoro raz mnie zostawił to myślę że dziecko nic nie zmieni . Potrzebuję tych tabletek na poronienie tylko bardzo boje się przebiegu tej aborcji i krwotoku  i tego że mogę po takiej aborcji być bezpłodna pomocy proszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znalazłam kontakt do babki tu na forum zależało mi na tym żeby ktoś znał się na rzeczy bo to już był 14 tydzień  a w necie różne sposoby dawkowania i brania a ja chciałam pozbyć się tego raz na zawsze . Babka wydała mi się ogarnięta jak gadałam z nią przez tel wysłała mi za pobraniem sprawdziłam zawartość było ok  . Jak brałam to też tel odbierała . A i dawkowanie miałam zupełnie inne niż to z neta  że niby 3 razy po 4 szt pod język . To tel to tej Babeczki 664-282-302.


a jak dawkowałaś? jeśli mozna zapytac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyno nie wierz w ten wpis chyba ze chcesz stracic kase przeciez to oszusci handlarze sami sie tak oglaszaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno nie wierz w ten wpis chyba ze chcesz stracic kase przeciez to oszusci handlarze sami sie tak oglaszaja


Szkoda strzępić języka. Tu handlarze to prawdziwa mafia, prześcigają się w wymyślaniu komentarzy o sobie i oczernianiu innych. Kto mądry, potrafi oddzielić ziarno od plew.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie arthrotec w miarę tanio i pewnie, jestem w 4 tygodniu, pomocy! dark_angel000@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI PORONNE
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: dopochwowo i doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC)   doustnie i dopochwowo dający 98% skuteczności i stosowany do 9-12 tyg Ciąży. cena 350 zł kontakt 797.934.510 marzena moge wyslac zdiecia na e-mail z aktualna data

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralam... ByłAm w 7 tyg .. Meczylam się kilka godzin ale się udalo... Kupiłam 2 opakowania w tej panice. Jedno mogę odsprzedać. Mój nr tel 570551661

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam brałam ten arthrotec forte i tabletke Ru. W pierwszym dniu krwawiłam dosyć mocno i bolał mnie brzuch. Krwawienie tyle co podczas miesiaczzki 7dni delikatne. Zrobiłam dzis test i wyszłedl pozytywny. Jak to mozliwe ze mi nie pomoglo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 17 tabletek arthrotecu za 250 zl, sama jestem po, byłam w 14 lub 15 tygodniu,  więc moge udzielić wam też jakichś rad, powiedzieć jak to było u mnie itp. W razie zainteresowania lub jakichś pytań piszcie na werkaa1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w kropce nie wiem co mam robić zostawił mnie facet dla mojej kumpeli po 7latach związku a po miesiącu od momentu rozstania okazało się że jestem w ciąży nie dam rady wychować sama dziecka , a tez nie chce go łapać na dziecko bo skoro raz mnie zostawił to myślę że dziecko nic nie zmieni . Potrzebuję tych tabletek na poronienie tylko bardzo boje się przebiegu tej aborcji i krwotoku  i tego że mogę po takiej aborcji być bezpłodna pomocy proszę.


niech Pani się do mnie odezwie- 537960116

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam brałam ten arthrotec forte i tabletke Ru. W pierwszym dniu krwawiłam dosyć mocno i bolał mnie brzuch. Krwawienie tyle co podczas miesiaczzki 7dni delikatne. Zrobiłam dzis test i wyszłedl pozytywny. Jak to mozliwe ze mi nie pomoglo?


Po pierwsze nie miałaś RU,  bo nie można go kupić w Polsce od handlarzy.  Po drugie test tuż po aborcji i tak wyjdzie pozytywny bo hormon ciążowy wciąż krąży we krwi.  Jeśli chcesz sprawdzić czy się udało,  zrób dwa razy badanie beta HCG z jednodniowym odstepem. Jeśli spada - udało się.  Jeśli rośnie- ciąża dalej się rozwija .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI PORONNE
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: dopochwowo i doustnie
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC)   doustnie i dopochwowo dający 98% skuteczności i stosowany do 9-12 tyg Ciąży. cena 350 zł kontakt 797.934.510 marzena moge wyslac zdiecia na e-mail z aktualna data


Oszustka Marta powróciła na forum  teraz jako  Marzena i numer telefonu zmieniła ale głos w słuchawce nadal ten sam tego zmienić się nie uda .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie do dziewczyn którym sie nie udało za pierwszym razem. 
Skąd wiedziałyście że się nie udało? 
ja brałam art tydzień temu po 3 dniach wystąpiło krwawienie większe niż zwykle ale nie był to jakiś mega krwotok trwał góra 3 dni (dwa większy niż zwykle trzeci dzień normalny i tyle )
i teraz nie wiem czy się "udało" czy jeszcze raz powinnam to zrobić? 
troche jestem w kropce. Wizyte u lekarza mam umówioną na za dwa tygodnie, i wolała bym się wtedy nie dowiedzieć że jednak jestem w ciązy. 
Wydaje mi się że byłam w 5 tygodniu. a zwykle okres mam 5 dni a tu tym razem tylko 3 i nie wiem sama co mam myśleć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pytanie do dziewczyn którym sie nie udało za pierwszym razem. 
> Skąd wiedziałyście że się nie udało? 
> ja brałam art tydzień temu po 3 dniach wystąpiło krwawienie większe niż zwykle ale nie był to jakiś mega krwotok trwał góra 3 dni (dwa większy niż zwykle trzeci dzień normalny i tyle )
> i teraz nie wiem czy się "udało" czy jeszcze raz powinnam to zrobić? 
> troche jestem w kropce. Wizyte u lekarza mam umówioną na za dwa tygodnie, i wolała bym się wtedy nie dowiedzieć że jednak jestem w ciązy. 
> Wydaje mi się że byłam w 5 tygodniu. a zwykle okres mam 5 dni a tu tym razem tylko 3 i nie wiem sama co mam myśleć


przecież to co teraz masz, to nie okres tylko krwawienie po arthrotecu, nie wiem dlaczego Wy te dwie rzeczy mylicie. A jak sprawdzić czy jest się nadal w ciąży przy pomocy betaHCG , napisałam kilka postów wyżej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pytanie do dziewczyn którym sie nie udało za pierwszym razem. 
> Skąd wiedziałyście że się nie udało? 
> ja brałam art tydzień temu po 3 dniach wystąpiło krwawienie większe niż zwykle ale nie był to jakiś mega krwotok trwał góra 3 dni (dwa większy niż zwykle trzeci dzień normalny i tyle )
> i teraz nie wiem czy się "udało" czy jeszcze raz powinnam to zrobić? 
> troche jestem w kropce. Wizyte u lekarza mam umówioną na za dwa tygodnie, i wolała bym się wtedy nie dowiedzieć że jednak jestem w ciązy. 
> Wydaje mi się że byłam w 5 tygodniu. a zwykle okres mam 5 dni a tu tym razem tylko 3 i nie wiem sama co mam myśleć


Zrób sobie USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrób sobie USG



na usg w 5 tc może nie być nic jeszcze widać, i obraz będzie niejasny, jest ciąża albo jej nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy 24h to wystarczajacy czas żeby betaHCG opadło na tyle żeby było widać różnice w intensywności paska na teście ? 
troche się obawiam tego  :Frown:  boje sie że sie mogło "nie udać"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy 24h to wystarczajacy czas żeby betaHCG opadło na tyle żeby było widać różnice w intensywności paska na teście ? 
> troche się obawiam tego  boje sie że sie mogło "nie udać"


ja nie pisałam o robieniu testów z apteki, tylko o betaHCg z krwi w laboratorium

----------


## misia12

> Hej Misia ja stosowałam art w 14 tyg ale znam laskę która  brała w19 i pomogło  tylko do pochwy stosowałam nie pod język.


Dzieki wielkie

----------


## Iza1245

Gdzie i w jakiej cenie można te tabletki kupić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez juz jestem po. Wczoraj wieczorem wzięłam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki,  pierwsza seria o 18-21-23.30. Juz pp pierwszej dawce dostałam dreszcze ale normalnie jakbym miała grypę trwało to około 30 minut,  kołoggodziny 20 dostałam krwawienie juz. Leciały mi skrzepy 5 takich wielkości 4 cm i trochę większe.  Siedziałam na toalecie i normalnie kapalo ze mnie.  Po drugiej dawce zaczęły się pojawiać skurcze i nadal lekkie dreszcze.  Przysnelam chwile wzięłam 3 dawkę były skurcze lekkie dreszcze uczucie zimna pomimo że leżałam pod kołdrą.  Bolał mnie brzuch cała noc tak jak na okres.  Położyłam sie na brzuchu do spania,  wstałam kolo 2 w nocy zmienić podpaske to było pełno skrzepow.  Wstałam przed 8 i wszystko było zalane prześcieradło koc pościel musiałam pranie zrobić.  Poszlam do łazienki usiadłam na toalecie leciało po nogach normalnie na początku kilka skrzepow wielkich i wyleciał zarodek wielkości 6 cm z pepowina i kawalkiem łożyska. Wszystko to było koloru bezowego konsystencji białka jaka kurzego.  Do tego masa skrzepow.  Teraz mam krwawienie jak na okres troche,  silniejsze.  Nie bolą mnie juz piersi nie mdlilo mnie rano mam więcej energii pomimo że straciłam dużo krwi.  Chyba sie udało.  Pójdę w czwartek na usg do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez juz jestem po. Wczoraj wieczorem wzięłam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki,  pierwsza seria o 18-21-23.30. Juz pp pierwszej dawce dostałam dreszcze ale normalnie jakbym miała grypę trwało to około 30 minut,  kołoggodziny 20 dostałam krwawienie juz. Leciały mi skrzepy 5 takich wielkości 4 cm i trochę większe.  Siedziałam na toalecie i normalnie kapalo ze mnie.  Po drugiej dawce zaczęły się pojawiać skurcze i nadal lekkie dreszcze.  Przysnelam chwile wzięłam 3 dawkę były skurcze lekkie dreszcze uczucie zimna pomimo że leżałam pod kołdrą.  Bolał mnie brzuch cała noc tak jak na okres.  Położyłam sie na brzuchu do spania,  wstałam kolo 2 w nocy zmienić podpaske to było pełno skrzepow.  Wstałam przed 8 i wszystko było zalane prześcieradło koc pościel musiałam pranie zrobić.  Poszlam do łazienki usiadłam na toalecie leciało po nogach normalnie na początku kilka skrzepow wielkich i wyleciał zarodek wielkości 6 cm z pepowina i kawalkiem łożyska. Wszystko to było koloru bezowego konsystencji białka jaka kurzego.  Do tego masa skrzepow.  Teraz mam krwawienie jak na okres troche,  silniejsze.  Nie bolą mnie juz piersi nie mdlilo mnie rano mam więcej energii pomimo że straciłam dużo krwi.  Chyba sie udało.  Pójdę w czwartek na usg do lekarza.


A który to był tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec - wysyłka obojętnie gdzie lub najlepiej odbiór osobisty Gdańsk/Żukowo
    Lek jeszcze w aptece, mam odpis recepty na jedno opakowanie (możemy pójść razem wykupić).
    Jeszcze nie miałam żadnej chętnej osoby więc to cały czas ta sama recepta, to samo opakowanie. Nie jestem handlarą.

malwinaaneta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to był tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ?


To był 6-7 tydzień dodam żeccały czas miałam biegunkę byłam chyba z 10 razy wczoraj i dzisiaj raz.  Jestem bardzo słaba dzisiaj.  Krwawienie jak na drugi dzień okresu.  Piersi mnie nie bolą brzuch trochę później bo lewa ale nie mam już tak "wzdetego" jak w cciąży czuje się normalnie w końcu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie sie nie udalo mimo tych 19 tabletek a bylam w 5tyg, musze sie umowic na zabieg niestety bo po co mam znow kupowac, tracic pieniądze jak i tak mnie nie ruszy. Zazdroszczę tym co sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To był 6-7 tydzień dodam żeccały czas miałam biegunkę byłam chyba z 10 razy wczoraj i dzisiaj raz.  Jestem bardzo słaba dzisiaj.  Krwawienie jak na drugi dzień okresu.  Piersi mnie nie bolą brzuch trochę później bo lewa ale nie mam już tak "wzdetego" jak w cciąży czuje się normalnie w końcu


i widzicie?  To jest właśnie historia wyssana z palca przez handlarza, żeby zachwalić Arthrotec  :Smile:   Sześciocentymetrowy zarodek w 6 tc ??? ja usuwałam ciążę w 14 tc i płód miał jakieś 6-7 cm. A tu takie cuda  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie sie nie udalo mimo tych 19 tabletek a bylam w 5tyg, musze sie umowic na zabieg niestety bo po co mam znow kupowac, tracic pieniądze jak i tak mnie nie ruszy. Zazdroszczę tym co sie udalo


A zestaw od women? kosztuje o wiele mniej, a ma o wiele większą skuteczność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To był 6-7 tydzień dodam żeccały czas miałam biegunkę byłam chyba z 10 razy wczoraj i dzisiaj raz.  Jestem bardzo słaba dzisiaj.  Krwawienie jak na drugi dzień okresu.  Piersi mnie nie bolą brzuch trochę później bo lewa ale nie mam już tak "wzdetego" jak w cciąży czuje się normalnie w końcu


"W siódmym tygodni ciąży zarodek jest długi na 7 do 12 mm (CRL). Jego waga powoli zbliża się do jednego grama."

Jakim cudem w 6-7 tyg widzialas zarodek, który mial 6 cm!? Twoja historia nie trzyma sie kupy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam . kupilam 2 opakowania arthrotecfku - jedno mi zostalo , nie jestem zadnym handlarzem - poprostu jest mi zbedne i moge odsprzedac , tel : 781278014- nie odpowiadam na sms

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam . kupilam 2 opakowania arthrotecfku - jedno mi zostalo , nie jestem zadnym handlarzem - poprostu jest mi zbedne i moge odsprzedac , tel : 781278014- nie odpowiadam na sms


- dodam ze sama stosowalam wiec w razie pytan czy jakiejs pomocy sluze swoja rada. nie bede z nikogo zdzierac pieniedzy . zalezy mi tylko zeby je sprzedac bo leza niepotrzebne a komus tak jak mnie moga uratowac tylek .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie sie nie udalo mimo tych 19 tabletek a bylam w 5tyg, musze sie umowic na zabieg niestety bo po co mam znow kupowac, tracic pieniądze jak i tak mnie nie ruszy. Zazdroszczę tym co sie udalo


Zestaw z wow jest bardziej skuteczny, ja byłam w 6 tyg, za pierwszym razem się powiodło, a do zazycia bylo tylko 7 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boje się bo czas leci a jak zestaw z women tez nie pomoze to potem moga mi odmowic zabiegu :-( a kupowala ktoras od nich? Ile sie czeka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupilam przez neta i mnie oszukali... udalo mi sie zdobyc tabletki , w panice kupilam 2 opakowania... 1 mi zostalo i moge odsprzedac - tanio i szybko wiem ze czas w tej sytuacji sie liczy . moj nr tel 781278014- nie odpisuje na sms. anka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje się bo czas leci a jak zestaw z women tez nie pomoze to potem moga mi odmowic zabiegu :-( a kupowala ktoras od nich? Ile sie czeka?


 kolezanka probowala . wzieli od niej 400 zl i nie zobaczyla ani kasy ani tabletek ;/ ja mam opakowanie na sprzedaz  jak cos to zadzwon 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje się bo czas leci a jak zestaw z women tez nie pomoze to potem moga mi odmowic zabiegu :-( a kupowala ktoras od nich? Ile sie czeka?


Ja Ci powiem tak nikogo nie chce reklamować ale jeśli masz art a nie chcesz czekać na zestaw o WOW zadzwoń do tej kobiety 799-725-306 . Zamawiała u niej zestaw moja koleżanka i poroniła , ja kupowałam art  w aptece  bo załatwiłam receptę ale zadzwoniłam do niej i poprosiłam o wskazówki jak dawkować żeby mi się udało . Nic u niej nie zamawiałam a mi pomogła spróbuj to nic nie kosztuje , a być może Ci pomoże .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kolezanka probowala . wzieli od niej 400 zl i nie zobaczyla ani kasy ani tabletek ;/ ja mam opakowanie na sprzedaz  jak cos to zadzwon 781278014


Kłamstwo! Po pierwsze nie przyjmują oni darowizny w złotówkach, po drugie jest to międzynarodowa organizacja, nie handlarze tacy jak Wy tutaj... więc nie naciagaja na kase i wysylaja towar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje się bo czas leci a jak zestaw z women tez nie pomoze to potem moga mi odmowic zabiegu :-( a kupowala ktoras od nich? Ile sie czeka?


Czeka się od 5 do 11 dni. Zestaw ma skutecznosc powyzej 97%, art 90%... Możesz poprosić o zmniejszenie darowizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje się bo czas leci a jak zestaw z women tez nie pomoze to potem moga mi odmowic zabiegu :-( a kupowala ktoras od nich? Ile sie czeka?


wejdź na maszwybor.net, tam masz wiele opisów kobiet po zestawie, ja też mam tam swój opis, a byłam w 10 tygodniu, zestaw zawsze daje radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte 260 tab za 150zl. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte za 150zl 20 tab.  Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka.  Tel 511-224-374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Handlary na targ tam wasze miejsce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, zestaw zawsze pomoże przy wczesnej ciąży. Nie spotkałam się z tym żeby się z zestawem nie udało albo żeby wow kogoś oszukalo, a czytalam na ten temat baaardzo duzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  ja zamawiałam tabletki w sieci i mnie oszukali dostałam pocięte gazety bo nie wiedziałam o czymś takim jak spr zawartości moja głupota, zapłaciłam 470zł z przesyłką  :Frown:  poczytałam poszukałam i zamówiłam jeszcze raz tym razem ze spr zawartości i było ok tabletki przyszły oryginalne , udało się poroniłam . Jeśli nie chcecie zamawiać  tak jak ja z WOW TO ZAWSZE PROŚCIE O SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI JEŚLI GO NIE BĘDZIE  NIE ODBIERAJCIE PACZKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znalazłam kontakt do babki tu na forum zależało mi na tym żeby ktoś znał się na rzeczy bo to już był 14 tydzień  a w necie różne sposoby dawkowania i brania a ja chciałam pozbyć się tego raz na zawsze . Babka wydała mi się ogarnięta jak gadałam z nią przez tel wysłała mi za pobraniem sprawdziłam zawartość było ok  . Jak brałam to też tel odbierała . A i dawkowanie miałam zupełnie inne niż to z neta  że niby 3 razy po 4 szt pod język . To tel to tej Babeczki 664-282-302.


Chciałam tylko powiedzieć że zamówiłam tabletki z numeru z tego posta i właśnie przyszły zawartość była ok. Zaczynam stosowanie  jestem przerażona bo to 14 tydzień jeśli któraś z was stosowała tabletki w takim tygodniu bardzo proszę o kontakt na  agunia28@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posze po raz kolejny na tym forum jestem osoba ktora ma dostep do tabletek poronnych CYTOTEC dziaiaj zadzwonila do mnie babeczka ktora zostala oszukana przez jednego kretyna ktory sie oglasza na portalu oglaszamy 24 pl ten idiota oszukal te kobiete na 500 zl obiecal sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata i takiej opcji nie bylo a ona to odebrala a w srodku torebka dilerka z kilkoma tabletkami jak Korea mac mozna zerowac na czyims  nieszczesciu dziewczyny nie odbierajcie przesylek jesli nie ma sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata lek musi byc w listini przed zakupem poproscie o zdiecia na email z aktualna data uczciwy sprzedawca to zrobi oszust nie bo tych lekow nie ma nie wplacajcie pieniedzy na konto szlak mnie trafia jak slysze o takich gnojach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tabletek art. jednak postanowilam urodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 12 szt arthrotec badz cytotec  jak najszybciej , tylko z wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przesylki tysia8@buziaczek.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie, odbiór osobisty trójmiasto lub przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i zapłaty przy przesyłce. sylwiadabrowska14@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC koszt 350 zl moge wyslac zdiecia z aktualna data na e-mail ze taki lek posiadam wysylka poczta polska tylko oni maja sprawdzenie przed zaplata 729264911 prosze najpierw o SMS

----------


## pill

Hej, nie dawno sama bralam art u lekarza dostalam recepte nie wnikalam jakmi wypisze i wypisal mi 2 opakowania ja wzielam 10 tab wiec zostalo mi 30. Z checia odsprzedam. Nie jestem hamdlarzem wiec kontaktu do siebie nie zostawiam moge wyslac mmsem zdjecie opakowania i blistra nie otwartych tabletek. Sprzedam 15 sztuk cena to 250zl 
Jesli ktos chce niech zostawi do siebie nr tel napisze smsa i ustalimy szczegoly
Proponuje przed wpisaniem tu nr kupic sobie jakis starter. Pamietajcie dziewczyny ze nie usuniecie stad numeru jak juz go wpiszecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z innej beczki czy slyszalyscie o przedawkowaniu luteiny we wczesnej ciazy prowadzi do poronienia
Wiem ze luteina w pozniejszych miesiacach jest na poddtrzymanie ciazy ale czy to mozliwe ze duze dostarczenie hormonuba pozniej jego odstawienie moze wywolac poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 5 tabletek art jestem z łodzi sprzedam za symboliczną cenę.  Propozycję od zainteresowany ch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam tabletki z nr 511-224-374  Paczka się zgadzala, Pani była cały czas ze mną w kontakcie i co najważniejsze paczka doszła w ciągu 2dni. Oby więcej takich ludzi było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Urząd celny zatrzymał dzisiaj moją przesyłkę od women on web na która czekałam od 3 tygodni. Niestety jestem już w 9 tygodniu ciąży i nie mam czasu czekać na nową przesyłkę. Tym samym poszukuję kogoś z Krakowa ew. okolic kto posiadał by arthrotec/cytotec. Jestem jednak zainteresowana jedynie osobistym kupnem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości opakowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Urząd celny zatrzymał dzisiaj moją przesyłkę od women on web na która czekałam od 3 tygodni. Niestety jestem już w 9 tygodniu ciąży i nie mam czasu czekać na nową przesyłkę. Tym samym poszukuję kogoś z Krakowa ew. okolic kto posiadał by arthrotec/cytotec. Jestem jednak zainteresowana jedynie osobistym kupnem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości opakowania.


Jaki masz status na polskim śledzeniu ? Jeśli " zatrzymane przez urząd celny" to standardowa procedura.  Paczka niedługo ruszy do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę oddać 4 tabl Miso z zestawu WoW. Ja zastosowlam 1 mifepristone i 4 mizoprostolu,  7 tydzień i się udało. Pytania tylko od naprawdę potrzebujący dziewczyn.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Urząd celny zatrzymał dzisiaj moją przesyłkę od women on web na która czekałam od 3 tygodni. Niestety jestem już w 9 tygodniu ciąży i nie mam czasu czekać na nową przesyłkę. Tym samym poszukuję kogoś z Krakowa ew. okolic kto posiadał by arthrotec/cytotec. Jestem jednak zainteresowana jedynie osobistym kupnem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości opakowania.


moge wyslac do Ciebie paczke i w ciagu 24h dojdzie. jezeli dzis bym wyslala to jutro powinna byc u Ciebie 573493180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. sprzedam 12tab za 120zl. wysylka lub odbior osobisty tel. 787-811-180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki masz status na polskim śledzeniu ? Jeśli " zatrzymane przez urząd celny" to standardowa procedura.  Paczka niedługo ruszy do Ciebie.


Potwierdzam.  Ja tez miałam taki status i  przesyłka doszła bez problemu.  Także nie kupuj dodatkowych tabletek,  czekaj spokojnie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam jakie to tabletki chce kupic tanio

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki masz status na polskim śledzeniu ? Jeśli " zatrzymane przez urząd celny" to standardowa procedura.  Paczka niedługo ruszy do Ciebie.


Tak zatrzymana przez urząd celny jednak potem jest "zatrzymana przez urzad celny international postal system"


tutaj screen 

https://z-1-scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn...e5&oe=56919D13

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak zatrzymana przez urząd celny jednak potem jest "zatrzymana przez urzad celny international postal system"
> 
> 
> tutaj screen 
> 
> https://z-1-scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn...e5&oe=56919D13


Dokładnie taki sam miałam komunikat tez myślałam, że wszystko stracone.  Dopiero dziewczyny z maszwybor mnie uspokoiły ze to normalne i ze należy siętylko oobawiać jak status brzmi "zatrzymano w cle ".  I rzeczywiście, na drugi  dzień było: "wysłanie przesylki" a trzeciego była u  mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie taki sam miałam komunikat tez myślałam, że wszystko stracone.  Dopiero dziewczyny z maszwybor mnie uspokoiły ze to normalne i ze należy siętylko oobawiać jak status brzmi "zatrzymano w cle ".  I rzeczywiście, na drugi  dzień było: "wysłanie przesylki" a trzeciego była u  mnie.


Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedz. Przepłakałam cały dzień myśląc, że sytuacja jest już przegrana, szczególnie, że to już 9 tydzień. Na mój mail  do Women on web dostałam odpowiedź ,że przesyłka do mnie dotarła wedle ich informacji stąd mój dodatkowy stres. Podniosłaś mnie na duchu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, oraz płatność u kuriera pocztex 24, mozliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mam do sprzedania 17 tabletek arthrotec za 250 zł, załatwiłam je specjalnie dla kobiety, która przestała całkowicie sie ze mną kontaktować, a ja już jestem po i po prostu nie są mi potrzebne.. Byłam w 14 lub 15 tygodniu, jeśli chcecie sie czegoś dowiedzieć o przebiegu czy coś lub potrzebujecie tabletek napiszcie do mnie, werkaa1@o2.pl. Trzymajcie sie, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedz. Przepłakałam cały dzień myśląc, że sytuacja jest już przegrana, szczególnie, że to już 9 tydzień. Na mój mail  do Women on web dostałam odpowiedź ,że przesyłka do mnie dotarła wedle ich informacji stąd mój dodatkowy stres. Podniosłaś mnie na duchu


Juz nawet widać, że ją zwolnili dalej. Może jutro będzie u Ciebiei?   A jak nie to w poniedziałek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myślicie, że jest możliwe dostanie arthrotecu na ganglion jeżeli go posiadam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec,wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartościi płatne przy odbiorze kurierowi,więćej informacji  e-mail  nowa26@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myślicie, że jest możliwe dostanie arthrotecu na ganglion jeżeli go posiadam?


Wątpię.  Arthrotec jest na stawy,  a ganglion to rodzaj torbieli chyba i to jest jakoś powiązane z układem nerwowym ? Poza tym czy on może boleć ? Ja mam na nadgarstku ale mnie  nie boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też mam na nadgarstku i tak czasem jest taki ból, że nie można kubka w ręce utrzymać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> też mam na nadgarstku i tak czasem jest taki ból, że nie można kubka w ręce utrzymać


Próbuj w takim razie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, nie dawno sama bralam art u lekarza dostalam recepte nie wnikalam jakmi wypisze i wypisal mi 2 opakowania ja wzielam 10 tab wiec zostalo mi 30. Z checia odsprzedam. Nie jestem hamdlarzem wiec kontaktu do siebie nie zostawiam moge wyslac mmsem zdjecie opakowania i blistra nie otwartych tabletek. Sprzedam 15 sztuk cena to 250zl 
> Jesli ktos chce niech zostawi do siebie nr tel napisze smsa i ustalimy szczegoly
> Proponuje przed wpisaniem tu nr kupic sobie jakis starter. Pamietajcie dziewczyny ze nie usuniecie stad numeru jak juz go wpiszecie


jestem zainteresowana kupnem art. z powyzszego posta i prosze napisac do Mnie na email magda2652@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zgadza się tylko są dwie Anny ta to oszustka  733250169  a ta bardzo rzetelna kobieta  799-725-306


Dziewczyny prosze pomózcie mi bo widze dyskusje,czy ta druga p.Anna czyli 799725306 to rzeczywiscie sprawdzona osoba? wszystko sie Wam zgadzało?czyli  ten art? jak zamawialiscie u niej paczke?..błagam o szczera pomoc bo potrzebuje tych tabletek i tez sie boje ze jak kupie to zostane oszukana..mam dwójke dzieci ,zabezpieczylismy sie ,a teraz zaliczyłam wpadke..i jestem załamana a czas leci.. szukam sprawdznej osoby ktora sprzeda mi oryginalne tabletki ..moj e-mail magda2652@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prosze pomózcie mi bo widze dyskusje,czy ta druga p.Anna czyli 799725306 to rzeczywiscie sprawdzona osoba? wszystko sie Wam zgadzało?czyli  ten art? jak zamawialiscie u niej paczke?..błagam o szczera pomoc bo potrzebuje tych tabletek i tez sie boje ze jak kupie to zostane oszukana..mam dwójke dzieci ,zabezpieczylismy sie ,a teraz zaliczyłam wpadke..i jestem załamana a czas leci.. szukam sprawdznej osoby ktora sprzeda mi oryginalne tabletki ..moj e-mail magda2652@wp.pl


ja bym w ogóle nie kupowała,skoro są takie rozbieżne opinie. Skoro zależy Ci na skutecznej aborcji, pomyśl o oryginalnym zestawie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

795881649
Nie jestem handlarzem zostalo mi 15 sztuk oddam za 250zl 
Tylko sms

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na ten numer oglasza sie jako dok.stanislaw ,adam 609-009-613 ma bardzo duzo ogloszen na oglaszamy 24 pl wyslal mi tabletki w woreczku oczywiscie nie odebralam 609-009-613

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Nie jestem żadnym handlarzem, kupiłam więcej tabletek w aptece! Bo bałam się że nie za działają i chce je teraz sprzedać były mi potrzebne 2 miesiące temu. Tabletki zapakowane w oryginalnym opakowaniu. 20sztuk cena 300zł wysyłał gratis w ciągu 24h
Udzielę wszelkich informacji jak je stosować.
Na maile odpisuje zaraz.
en.michna@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. mam do sprzedania arthrotec forte, dokladnie 12tab za 120zl. odbior osobisty lub wyslka tel 787-811-876

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 150zl 20tab.511-224-374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 12 sztuk tabletek.
kontakt: arthrotec.shop@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 48 szt Arthrotecu
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcmia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## A-Kare

Mam do sprzedania komplet tabletek A-Kare: Mifeprisfone i Misoprostol. Zakupione legalnie przez "Woman on Web"/ Wszystkie informacje znajdują się na stronie organizacji. Kontakt 881787517

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 15szt Arthrotec cena 250zl przesylka w dowolny spodob lub osobiscie w lublinie
Moge wyslac zdjecia jakie kto chce  :Smile:  
moj-mai@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, spędziłam na tym forum bardzo dużo czasu i bardzo się bałam, że jestem w ciąży, a nie jestem na to gotowa - jestem młoda i byłoby to dla mnie okropne, zniszczyłabym sobie życie. długo czytałam wasze wpisy i czuję się pewniejsza, wierzę w was kobietki i wiem, że dacie radę!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
Oszusci uwaga
Pisze po raz kolejny na tym forum jestem osoba ktora ma dostep do tabletek poronnych CYTOTEC dziaiaj zadzwonila do mnie babeczka ktora zostala oszukana przez jednego kretyna ktory oglasza sie na portalu oglaszamy 24 pl ten idiota oszukal te kobiete na 500 zl obiecal sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata i takiej opcji nie bylo a ona to odebrala a w srodku torebka dilerka z kilkoma tabletkami jak Korwa mac mozna zerowac na czyims nieszczesciu dziewczyny nie odbierajcie przesylek jesli nie ma sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata lek musi byc w listku przed zakupem poproscie o zdiecia na email z aktualna data uczciwy sprzedawca to zrobi oszust nie bo tych lekow nie ma nie wplacajcie pieniedzy na konto szlak mnie trafia jak slysze o takich gnojach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie kupię art z odbiorem osobistym na terenie wrocławia. email: nostra.adamus.7777@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prosze pomózcie mi bo widze dyskusje,czy ta druga p.Anna czyli 799725306 to rzeczywiscie sprawdzona osoba? wszystko sie Wam zgadzało?czyli  ten art? jak zamawialiscie u niej paczke?..błagam o szczera pomoc bo potrzebuje tych tabletek i tez sie boje ze jak kupie to zostane oszukana..mam dwójke dzieci ,zabezpieczylismy sie ,a teraz zaliczyłam wpadke..i jestem załamana a czas leci.. szukam sprawdznej osoby ktora sprzeda mi oryginalne tabletki ..moj e-mail magda2652@wp.pl


Ja zamawiałam i wszystko było ok . Paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości . Więc zanim zapłaciłam to sprawdziłam co jest w środku wszystko grało art oryginalnie zapakowany .  Dla mnie osoba godna polecenia , co nie zmienia faktu że  paczki należy  zamawiać ze sp zawartości .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 5tyg zazylam wczoraj 12 tabletek art dopochwowo dopiero po 2 dawce wylecialo pare skrzepow i takie przezroczyste jajeczko 3-4mm brzuch bolal jak przy okresie biegunka dreszcze dzis nic sie nie dzieje zero krwi ;/ mysle ze sie nie udalo wczoraj w nocy wzielam pozostale 8 w dwoch dawkach ;( brzurz nadal duzy piersi bez zmian nie wiem co robic czy isc do ginekologa ?opowiedziec mu o krwawieniu moze sam przepisze jakies tabletki lub przeprowadzi zabieg ? Znacie kogos zaufanego z trojmiasta prosze o pomoc moze powinnam powtorzyc tylko juz nie mam tabletek Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak coś to ja mam kontakt do pani która sprzedala mi tabletki i wspierala przy aborcji w 21tygodniu ciąży i sie udalo usunąć.pani sama dzwonila i sie pytala bo u mnie poronienie zamiast po 12h bylo po 24h jak cos moge pomoc


witam chciałam zapytać jak wygladało to poronienie w 21 tc.czy bolał Cie badzo brzuch bo w sumie byłas wysoko w ciazy,,ja jestem w 7 i bardzo sie boje ja to bedzie! czego mam sie spodziewac czy bedzie bardzo bolało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mam do sprzedania 20 tabletek arthrotec za 250 zł, załatwiłam je specjalnie dla kobiety, która przestała całkowicie sie ze mną kontaktować, a ja już jestem po i po prostu nie są mi potrzebne.. Byłam w 14 lub 15 tygodniu, jeśli chcecie sie czegoś dowiedzieć o przebiegu czy coś lub potrzebujecie tabletek napiszcie do mnie, werkaa1@o2.pl. Trzymajcie sie, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć wam ja wczoraj zaczęłam brać tabletki . Wczoraj  musiałam połknąć tabletkę 1 szt bolał po niej brzuch  , dzisiaj zaczęłam  brać tabletki do pochwy o 7 rano miałam pierwsza dawkę o 11 kolejna  i o 13 ostatnią dopiero po 15 wszystko się zaczęło skurcze mocny ból brzucha ,ból w krzyżu i biegunka . Wychodziły ze mnie takie skrzepy jak kurza wątróbka i wyszło co dziwnego wielkości piłeczki do tenisa , wtedy ból ustał a krwawienie z takiego gęstego zmieniło się na takie jak przy okresie. I piersi już przestały mnie boleć i zrobiły mi się takie wiotkie nie są już obolałe i napięte . We wtorek idę na usg myślę że mi się udało .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znalazłam kontakt do babki tu na forum zależało mi na tym żeby ktoś znał się na rzeczy bo to już był 14 tydzień  a w necie różne sposoby dawkowania i brania a ja chciałam pozbyć się tego raz na zawsze . Babka wydała mi się ogarnięta jak gadałam z nią przez tel wysłała mi za pobraniem sprawdziłam zawartość było ok  . Jak brałam to też tel odbierała . A i dawkowanie miałam zupełnie inne niż to z neta  że niby 3 razy po 4 szt pod język . To tel to tej Babeczki 664-282-302.


Chciałam bardzo podziękować za ten wpis  korzystałam z tego numeru , te tabletki uratowały mi tyłek i małżeństwo Bardzo Dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 5tyg zazylam wczoraj 12 tabletek art dopochwowo dopiero po 2 dawce wylecialo pare skrzepow i takie przezroczyste jajeczko 3-4mm brzuch bolal jak przy okresie biegunka dreszcze dzis nic sie nie dzieje zero krwi ;/ mysle ze sie nie udalo wczoraj w nocy wzielam pozostale 8 w dwoch dawkach ;( brzurz nadal duzy piersi bez zmian nie wiem co robic czy isc do ginekologa ?opowiedziec mu o krwawieniu moze sam przepisze jakies tabletki lub przeprowadzi zabieg ? Znacie kogos zaufanego z trojmiasta prosze o pomoc moze powinnam powtorzyc tylko juz nie mam tabletek marta


  prosze pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam bardzo podziękować za ten wpis  korzystałam z tego numeru , te tabletki uratowały mi tyłek i małżeństwo Bardzo Dziękuję.


Jaki koszt tabletek u tej Pani ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć wam ja wczoraj zaczęłam brać tabletki . Wczoraj  musiałam połknąć tabletkę 1 szt bolał po niej brzuch  , dzisiaj zaczęłam  brać tabletki do pochwy o 7 rano miałam pierwsza dawkę o 11 kolejna  i o 13 ostatnią dopiero po 15 wszystko się zaczęło skurcze mocny ból brzucha ,ból w krzyżu i biegunka . Wychodziły ze mnie takie skrzepy jak kurza wątróbka i wyszło co dziwnego wielkości piłeczki do tenisa , wtedy ból ustał a krwawienie z takiego gęstego zmieniło się na takie jak przy okresie. I piersi już przestały mnie boleć i zrobiły mi się takie wiotkie nie są już obolałe i napięte . We wtorek idę na usg myślę że mi się udało .


ktory to byl tc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moj-mai@o2.pl
Sprzedam art. Szczegoly podam na maila  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytam i czytam jestem po usunieciu ciazy mineło dwa miesiace i znowu wpadłam ale juz nie pójde do lekarza pomózcie mi co z tym lekiem jest skuteczny czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest skuteczny  :Smile:  ale tobie proponuje w koncu zaczac uzywac antykoncepcji albo po prostu brac w dupke  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hejka, jest w krakowie jakiś lekarz który przepisze mi dowolny lek na receptę, pomóżcie proszę, mój mail natalia17120@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dajcie mi jakiś link bo duzo jest w necie na ten temat i smam juz nie wiem gdzie zamówić u kogo najlepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw poronny ze strony WOW, mi się nie przydał, może komuś pomoże. 
Najchętniej odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Gratis dodaje tabletki antykoncepcyjne i dodatkową recepte na nie.
Proszę o kontakt pomocnaona@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dajcie mi jakiś link bo duzo jest w necie na ten temat i smam juz nie wiem gdzie zamówić u kogo najlepiej


linki dla Ciebie

womenhelp.org

womenonweb.org

i polskie forum aborcyjne : maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte za 150zl 20 tab. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Tel 511-224-374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bede przez krakow przejezdzac w srode  :Smile:  i tab mam przy sobie jesli ktos ma ochote to zapraszam  :Smile:  zostaw meila napisze 
Mam 15 tab do sprzedania
Jesli odbior osobisty krakow lub lublin to 200zl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mam do sprzedania arthrotec za 250 zł, załatwiłam je specjalnie dla kobiety, która przestała całkowicie sie ze mną kontaktować, a ja już jestem po i po prostu nie są mi potrzebne.. Byłam w 14 lub 15 tygodniu, jeśli chcecie sie czegoś dowiedzieć o przebiegu czy coś lub potrzebujecie tabletek napiszcie do mnie, werkaa1@o2.pl. Trzymajcie sie, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bede przez krakow przejezdzac w srode  i tab mam przy sobie jesli ktos ma ochote to zapraszam  zostaw meila napisze 
> Mam 15 tab do sprzedania
> Jesli odbior osobisty krakow lub lublin to 200zl


odezwij się do mnie na maila natalia17120@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. mam do sprzedania arthrotec forte, dokladnie 12tab za 120zl. odbior osobisty lub wyslka tel 787-811-876

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałyście jakieś problemy jak waszą paczkę zatrzymał urząd celny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam arthrotec forte za 150zl 20 tab. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Tel 511-224-374


uwaga  oszustka!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do urzedu celnego to nie ma problemu zatesymuja na 1 dzien i paczka idzie dalej wiec bez obaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Js wzięłam w sobotę i tylko e niedziele trochę krwi i nic więcej ile kosztują tabletki u tej pani i czy po tej dawce jedt możliwość że ciąża jest martwa czy nie bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artro dziala juz po 1 tabletce :Smile: 
Ale bierze sie 4 tabletki 3 razy co 3 godziny  :Smile: 
W moim wypadku krwawienie wystapilo po 2-3dniach bylo tylko troszke wieksze niz okres trwalo 2dni takie wieksze i 1 dzien malutkie
Ja bralam 4 tab i 3h pozniej 5 tab i ciazy nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli paczkę która była wysłana z Polski ogólnie arthrotec zatrzymał urząd celny, co się stanie już dziś 4 dzień jak ją mają? Proszę ok odpowiedź czy był ktoś w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Urzad celny nie zatrzymuje paczek z polski do polski ?
Moze ktos ci sciemnil  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli paczkę która była wysłana z Polski ogólnie arthrotec zatrzymał urząd celny, co się stanie już dziś 4 dzień jak ją mają? Proszę ok odpowiedź czy był ktoś w takiej sytuacji.


Jak paczkę krajową mógł zatrzymać urząd celny ?   J a ki masz komunikat na śledzeniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie wzięłam w sobotę a. W niedziele trochę krwi i nic nie ma do tej pory a dzis juz wtorek nawet nie mam juz gdzie kupić bo mieszkam w małej miejscowości i tu rodzinny niewystawi recepty a apteka niesprzeda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zaczełam własnie stosować art.pierwsza wziełam o9;30druga dawketeraz o 12;30   dopochwowo i zanim druga dawke miałam włozyc to wyczułam ze tabletki z pierwszej dawki  były jeszcze w pochwie .prosze o szybka odpowiedz czy to normalne ,bo nie wiem co robic czy któras z was tak miała ?prosze odpisac boje się!moj ginek nie odbiera i nie ma kogo sie doradzic..prosze o odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy arthrocet forte bierze się tylko doustnie czy jest jeszcze inny rodzaj czy też ten sam dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy arthrocet forte bierze się tylko doustnie czy można też nizej i jak najlepiej dawkowac pytam bo chce wziąć jeden niepomugl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Artro dziala juz po 1 tabletce
> Ale bierze sie 4 tabletki 3 razy co 3 godziny 
> W moim wypadku krwawienie wystapilo po 2-3dniach bylo tylko troszke wieksze niz okres trwalo 2dni takie wieksze i 1 dzien malutkie
> Ja bralam 4 tab i 3h pozniej 5 tab i ciazy nie mam


poradz mi prosze! tez wziełam druga dawke tak jak Ty i jeszcze nic sie nie dzieje mozesz mi napisac czy jak wkładalas  tabletki to trzeba jak najgłebiej dopochwowo tak? i bo ja jak brała druga dawke to czułam tabletki wczesniejsze nie wiem czy tez tak miałas ?jestem w 7-8 ?boje sie czy zadziała prosze odpisz mi jk Ty to przezyłas nie mam sie kogo doradzic :Frown: i z kim pogadać jestem z tym sama i boje sie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak paczkę krajową mógł zatrzymać urząd celny ?   J a ki masz komunikat na śledzeniu ?



do mnie ostatnio przesyłka nie doszła, na poczcie tez nie było. zniknela, podobno urzad celny. wysylka byla z polski

----------


## KobietawSieci

do jakiego województwa szła? co widziałaś na śledzeniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Urzad celny nie zatrzymuje paczek z polski do polski ?
> Moze ktos ci sciemnil




do mnie ostatnio przesyłka nie dotarła, na poczcie tez nie było, zniknęła chociaż dotarła do mojego miasta 4 dni wcześniej (śledzenie). Na poczcie nie było.
 podobno urząd celny, dowiadywałam się o paczkę na infoliniach. wysylka byla z polski, więc chyba jednak możliwe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do jakiego województwa szła? co widziałaś na śledzeniu?



dolnośląskie, na śledzeniu było napisane, że dzień po nadaniu już doszła i była przekazana do doręczenia. Po czym cudownie zaginęła. Przesyłka za pobraniem ze spr zawartości, nikt za mnie jej nie odebrał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dolnośląskie, na śledzeniu było napisane, że dzień po nadaniu już doszła i była przekazana do doręczenia. Po czym cudownie zaginęła. Przesyłka za pobraniem ze spr zawartości, nikt za mnie jej nie odebrał.


Chodzi o paczkę od Womenek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej jutro bede miała tabletki 10 sztuk prosto z apteki powiedzcie mi jak to dawkować żeby nie przesadzić jestem w czwartym tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja tez raz wyslalam do lodzi paczke i zostala zatrzymana przez urzad celny 
i klientce dostarczyla paczke policja ale dali jej przesylke cale szczescie babka byla kumata 
i powiedziala ze kolezanka jej wyslala na wrzody nie wiem jak to sie skonczy bo na koniec bylo tez pobranie pieniedzy
nie mam pojecia jak to sie skonczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludziska ogarnijcie sprzedaz lekow na recepte w obiegu poza aptecznym jest przestepstwem wiec jak nie chcecie isc siedziec i zric tego samego osobie ktora wam to wyslala to lepiej ladnie sciemniajcie ze pobranie bo bylyscie winne kolezance co eysylala kase po prostu  :Smile:  a leki i tak wiedza na co sa to mozna powiedziec ze w sumie nie wiem co ale sciemniac  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do tabletek tak wklada sie je najglebiej jak mozna one sie rozpuszczaja sa bardzo latwo rozpuszczalne i robi sie z nich papka taka zawiesina :Smile:  w srodku jest druga tabletka ktora jest lekiem przeciwbolowym ona nie jest rozpuszczalna tak latwo wiec nawet po kilku h wciaz bedziesz miec ja w sobie mozna ja wyjac albo w ogole rozwalic tab przed wlozeniem i wyjac ta mala tabletke bo interesuje was tylko ta otoczka cala (wieksza tab) art forte i art zaykly to to samo forte ma 75mg przeciwbolowego a normalny 50mg ale ten przeciwbolowy jest wam nie potrzebny 
Tab bierzecie albo doustnie pod jezyk i sie rozpuszcza a to co sie nie rozpusci to jest tab przeciwbolowa mozecie sobie taka zjesc jedna albo dwie bo skorcze pozniej moga byc bolesne  :Smile: 
Lepiej brac dopochwowo lepsze dzialanie ma moim zdaniem takie podanie  :Smile: 
Ja bralam 4tab i po 3h kolejne 5 tab wzialem u mnie krwawienie bylopo 2 do 3 dni mniej wiecej i trwalo 2 dni i u mnie starczylo tyle  :Wink:  
Po 3dniach od krwawienia mozna zrobic test juz powinna byc roznica w jasnosci paska i powinno byc widac czy spada ilosc betahcg jak spada to ciazy juz nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokładnie, wprowadzanie leków do obrotu jest nielegalne i widocznie policja się wzięła za handlarzy, a jeszcze do tego mogą postawić zarzut pomocy w aborcji, co innego z zestawem od women, bo prawo pozwala na sprowadzenie z zagranicy do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań na własny użytek, więc nawet te urzędy, które zatrzymują , to robią niezgodnie z prawem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mnie sie zdaje ze sprowadzanie leku nie wprowadzonego do obrotu w pl (nawet nazwa ma znacznie a nie sam skladnik czynny) tez jest nie za bardzo dopuszczone jesli nie ma danej nazwy leku w ustawie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mnie sie zdaje ze sprowadzanie leku nie wprowadzonego do obrotu w pl (nawet nazwa ma znacznie a nie sam skladnik czynny) tez jest nie za bardzo dopuszczone jesli nie ma danej nazwy leku w ustawie


no to źle Ci się zdaje  :Smile:  jest dozwolone sprowadzenie do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań leku, nie ma znaczenia czy jest, czy nie jest w Polsce zarejestrowany. 

Zgodnie z art. 68 ust 5 Prawa farmaceutycznego nie wymaga zgody Prezesa urzędu produktów Leczniczych, Wyrobów Medycznych i Produktów Biobójczych „przywóz z zagranicy produktu leczniczego na własne potrzeby lecznicze w liczbie nie przekraczalnej pięciu najmniejszych opakowań”.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok dziekuje za informacje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy. Mam arthroce  forte jestem koniec 6tyg napiszcie jak go przyjac by pomoglo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy. Mam arthroce  forte jestem koniec 6tyg napiszcie jak go przyjac by pomoglo


3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny. Pod język, lub między dziąsło i policzek na 30 minut.  wypluć rdzenie, które są w środku, resztę po tych 30 minutach połknąć i popić

----------


## KobietawSieci

> do mnie ostatnio przesyłka nie dotarła, na poczcie tez nie było, zniknęła chociaż dotarła do mojego miasta 4 dni wcześniej (śledzenie). Na poczcie nie było.
>  podobno urząd celny, dowiadywałam się o paczkę na infoliniach. wysylka byla z polski, więc chyba jednak możliwe.


jeśli była wysłana z polski to urząd celny nie ma nic do tego
wiec chyba coś nie tak z twoim opisem
do tego jeśli była wysłana z polski nie mogłaś jej widziec na sledzeniu
uszczegółow swoją wypowiedz będziemy mogły ci jakoś pomóc w tym problemie

----------


## KobietawSieci

> dolnośląskie, na śledzeniu było napisane, że dzień po nadaniu już doszła i była przekazana do doręczenia. Po czym cudownie zaginęła. Przesyłka za pobraniem ze spr zawartości, nikt za mnie jej nie odebrał.


zwróciłaś się z tym do organizacji? 
jeśli nikt jej nie odebrał za ciebie to powinnaś zwrócić sie do urzędu pocztowego do którego dotarła przesyłka, masz jej nr listu przewozowego więc tym bardziej powinnaś domagać sie informacji gdize sie ona znajduje

----------


## KobietawSieci

> dolnośląskie, na śledzeniu było napisane, że dzień po nadaniu już doszła i była przekazana do doręczenia. Po czym cudownie zaginęła. Przesyłka za pobraniem ze spr zawartości, nikt za mnie jej nie odebrał.


zwróciłaś się z tym do organizacji? 
jeśli nikt jej nie odebrał za ciebie to powinnaś zwrócić sie do urzędu pocztowego do którego dotarła przesyłka, masz jej nr listu przewozowego więc tym bardziej powinnaś domagać sie informacji gdize sie ona znajduje
poza tym ani whw ani wow nie wysyła przesyłek za pobraniem ani ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przesyłki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zwróciłaś się z tym do organizacji? 
> jeśli nikt jej nie odebrał za ciebie to powinnaś zwrócić sie do urzędu pocztowego do którego dotarła przesyłka, masz jej nr listu przewozowego więc tym bardziej powinnaś domagać sie informacji gdize sie ona znajduje


chodzi o paczkę krajową, z artroteckiem z ogłoszenia

----------


## KobietawSieci

> dziewczyny ja tez raz wyslalam do lodzi paczke i zostala zatrzymana przez urzad celny 
> i klientce dostarczyla paczke policja ale dali jej przesylke cale szczescie babka byla kumata 
> i powiedziala ze kolezanka jej wyslala na wrzody nie wiem jak to sie skonczy bo na koniec bylo tez pobranie pieniedzy
> nie mam pojecia jak to sie skonczy


jeszcze raz powtarzam, przesyłka przesłana urzedem pocztowym w kraju nie podlega kontroli urzedu celnego
przestańcie wprowadzać dziewczyny w błąd
kontrole celną przechodza przesyłki wchodzące do kraju, gdyby było jak mówisz to każda przesyłka krajowa musiałaby by być rejestrowana przez UC 
co to byłby za bałagan
bzdurą też jest że policja coś do domu przyniosła, nie wiem po co to piszesz chcesz zastraszyć kobiety aby nie zamawiały z WHW czy WOW? 
policja abo pojawiła sie w domu musi mieć albo nakaz albo doniesienie przestępstawa i ot tak sobie nie przychodzi z paczką w ręku - no chyba ze mundur listonosza pomyliłaś/łeś z policyjnym (bo tez niebieski)
po konkrety zapraszam na telefon
Kobiety! nie dajcie sie ogłupic takim bzdurom..!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok dzięki za podpowiedzieć a gdybym dopochwowo wlozyla a nie pod jezyk dziala szybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dzięki za podpowiedzieć a gdybym dopochwowo wlozyla a nie pod jezyk dziala szybciej


Działa tak samo

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Ok dzięki za podpowiedzieć a gdybym dopochwowo wlozyla a nie pod jezyk dziala szybciej


jesli pod język nie ma zadnych efektów można aplikować dopochowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dopochwowo to w jakich dawkach bo mam 12sztuk a za pierwszym razem pod jezyk tylko plamilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie dziewczyny może do odsprzedania zestaw z WoW? Interesują mnie tylko oferty z potwierdzeniem pochodzenia i zdjęciem. Proszę pomóżcie !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dopochwowo to w jakich dawkach bo mam 12sztuk a za pierwszym razem pod jezyk tylko plamilam


Tak samo 3x4 tabletki, co trzy godziny. Mozesz tabletki lekko zwilzyc woda przed wlozeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki bardzo a co z rdzeniem wyjąć czy zostawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki bardzo a co z rdzeniem wyjąć czy zostawić


możesz wyjąć, możesz zostawić, lek z rdzenia i tak nie wchłania się w pochwie, jest dojelitowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, nadal mam do sprzedania 20 tabletek arthrotec za 250 zł, załatwiłam je specjalnie dla kobiety, która przestała całkowicie sie ze mną kontaktować, a ja już jestem po i po prostu nie są mi potrzebne.. Byłam w 14 lub 15 tygodniu, jeśli chcecie sie czegoś dowiedzieć o przebiegu czy coś lub potrzebujecie tabletek napiszcie do mnie, werkaa1@o2.pl. Trzymajcie sie, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o paczkę od Womenek ?



nie, paczka była nadana w Polsce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze raz powtarzam, przesyłka przesłana urzedem pocztowym w kraju nie podlega kontroli urzedu celnego
> przestańcie wprowadzać dziewczyny w błąd
> kontrole celną przechodza przesyłki wchodzące do kraju, gdyby było jak mówisz to każda przesyłka krajowa musiałaby by być rejestrowana przez UC 
> co to byłby za bałagan
> bzdurą też jest że policja coś do domu przyniosła, nie wiem po co to piszesz chcesz zastraszyć kobiety aby nie zamawiały z WHW czy WOW? 
> policja abo pojawiła sie w domu musi mieć albo nakaz albo doniesienie przestępstawa i ot tak sobie nie przychodzi z paczką w ręku - no chyba ze mundur listonosza pomyliłaś/łeś z policyjnym (bo tez niebieski)
> po konkrety zapraszam na telefon
> Kobiety! nie dajcie sie ogłupic takim bzdurom..!!!



nie wydaje mi się, żeby to było kłamstwo. mnie spotkała dokładnie taka sama sytuacja. Paczka została zarekwirowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wydaje mi się, żeby to było kłamstwo. mnie spotkała dokładnie taka sama sytuacja. Paczka została zarekwirowana.


podaj podstawę prawną? Co dokładnie masz w piśmie od Urzędu Celnego ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam Arthrotec 13 tabletek na sprzedanie, były kupione dla mojej dziewczyny i zadziałały. Jestem z Torunia. Po więcej informacji prosze o kontakt mailowy papajgmd@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie art na terenie wrocławia. nostra.adamus.7777@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec.   Wysyłka pobraniowa albo odbiór osobisty.  170zl +kw. Tel 787810542

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Urzad celny nie zatrzymuje paczek z polski do polski ?
> Moze ktos ci sciemnil


Właśnie zatrzymał dzwoniłam na pocztę co się dzieje z moja paczką,bo na stronie śledzenia jest napisane przekazanie do doręczenia a następnie Wer Wrocław, więc dzwonie na pocztę by się dowiedzieć a tam pani mnie informuje, że urząd celny ją przejął i będą się że mną w tej sprawie kontaktować,bo w paczce znajdowały się tab.jak narazie dziś już dzień 5 nie licząc weekendu i nic żadnej informacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam arthrotec 150zl tel 573493180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie zatrzymał dzwoniłam na pocztę co się dzieje z moja paczką,bo na stronie śledzenia jest napisane przekazanie do doręczenia a następnie Wer Wrocław, więc dzwonie na pocztę by się dowiedzieć a tam pani mnie informuje, że urząd celny ją przejął i będą się że mną w tej sprawie kontaktować,bo w paczce znajdowały się tab.jak narazie dziś już dzień 5 nie licząc weekendu i nic żadnej informacji.


Powinnaś ootrzymać pismo.  A na śledzeniu jaki dokładnie jest ostatni komunikat ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinnaś ootrzymać pismo.  A na śledzeniu jaki dokładnie jest ostatni komunikat ?


Przygotowanie do doreczenia Wer Wrocław taki komunikat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Taki komunikat od 5 dni i jak zadzwoniłam do nich to powiedzieli mi że przesyłkę przejął urząd celny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taki komunikat od 5 dni i jak zadzwoniłam do nich to powiedzieli mi że przesyłkę przejął urząd celny.


to chyba sobie zażartowali na poczcie :Smile:  UC nie przejmuje przesyłek krajowych to raz, we wrocławiu UC nie zatrzymuje paczke, to dwa, sama zamawiałam paczke od womenek do Wrocławia i jakoś mi nie zatrzymali. Po trzecie, jak UC zatrzymuje paczkę, to na śledzeniu masz komunikat "zatrzymano w cle" i zaraz za dwa dni masz pismo w domu, listem poleconym, z żądaniem wyjaśnień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to chyba sobie zażartowali na poczcie UC nie przejmuje przesyłek krajowych to raz, we wrocławiu UC nie zatrzymuje paczke, to dwa, sama zamawiałam paczke od womenek do Wrocławia i jakoś mi nie zatrzymali. Po trzecie, jak UC zatrzymuje paczkę, to na śledzeniu masz komunikat "zatrzymano w cle" i zaraz za dwa dni masz pismo w domu, listem poleconym, z żądaniem wyjaśnień


A ja zamawiałam paczkę od Pani z Wawy i doszła bardzo szybko i co najważniejsze tabletki pomogły a po ciąży  nie ma śladu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja zamawiałam paczkę od Pani z Wawy i doszła bardzo szybko i co najważniejsze tabletki pomogły a po ciąży  nie ma śladu .


Od paru dni siedzę i szukam kogoś rzetelnego , potrzebuję pilnie tych tabletek  bardzo się boje że zostanę oszukana podaj proszę kontakt do swojego sprzedawcy  i czy mogłaś sobie zawartość sprawdzić zanim zapłaciłaś czy musiałaś zrobić przelew na konto .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (20tab) całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) - mam tylko dwa opakowania
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty  Gdańsk
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od paru dni siedzę i szukam kogoś rzetelnego , potrzebuję pilnie tych tabletek  bardzo się boje że zostanę oszukana podaj proszę kontakt do swojego sprzedawcy  i czy mogłaś sobie zawartość sprawdzić zanim zapłaciłaś czy musiałaś zrobić przelew na konto .


Ja miałam paczkę płatną przy dostawie i mogłam ją otworzyć zanim listonoszowi zapłaciłam , ale mieszkam na    wiosce i tu się każdy zna a listonosz to główna plotkara więc  nawet tego z koperty nie wyciągałam przy nim . Z tego numeru zamawiałam 799-725-306. Kobieta pomocna nie urwała kontaktu jak odebrałam,   ale denerwowało mnie to że nie odpisywała na SMS-y ,tylko oddzwaniała a ja dzieci mam w domu i rozmawiać nie mogłam a tak to było ok.

----------


## Davidusek

Witam,
Wraz z dziewczyną zamówiliśmy tabletki z sklepTP.  Wczoraj przyszły.  Takie coś jak na zdjęciu. Nazwa to misrol 200. Było w takim pudełku i zapakowane że żeby otworzyć to trzeba było zerwać taki plastik wokół.  Jest 9 tabletek. Ktoś coś czy to sprawdzone czy lipne?
http://zabrze.oglaszamy24.pl/storage/17/94/3b60960f.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam
Hej, nadal mam do sprzedania 20 tabletek arthrotec za 250 zł, załatwiłam je specjalnie dla kobiety, która przestała całkowicie sie ze mną kontaktować, a ja już jestem po i po prostu nie są mi potrzebne.. Byłam w 14 lub 15 tygodniu, jeśli chcecie sie czegoś dowiedzieć o przebiegu czy coś lub potrzebujecie tabletek napiszcie do mnie, werkaa1@o2.pl. Przepraszam że ciągle to pisze ale naprawde chce się tych tabletek pozbyć i pomóc którejś z Was w łatwym dostępie do nich. Trzymajcie sie, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec. Wysyłka pobraniowa albo odbiór osobisty. 170zl +kw. Tel 787810542

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Daliscie sie oszukac naiwnosc ludzka nie zna granic spluczcie to do toalety a zanim cos sie kupi to mozna sprawdzic w internecie jak dany lek wyglada co to ma byc CYTOTEC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja zamawiałam paczkę od Pani z Wawy i doszła bardzo szybko i co najważniejsze tabletki pomogły a po ciąży  nie ma śladu .


dasz namiary?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o sprawdzony namiar na kogos kto ma na sprzedaz art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ciąża wg ostatniej miesiączki ma 9t i 5 dni, a wedlug usg szacowana jest na 8t i 4 dni, czy to się liczy jakbym wziela tabletki do 9tyg ciązy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Wraz z dziewczyną zamówiliśmy tabletki z sklepTP.  Wczoraj przyszły.  Takie coś jak na zdjęciu. Nazwa to misrol 200. Było w takim pudełku i zapakowane że żeby otworzyć to trzeba było zerwać taki plastik wokół.  Jest 9 tabletek. Ktoś coś czy to sprawdzone czy lipne?
> http://zabrze.oglaszamy24.pl/storage/17/94/3b60960f.jpg


Lipa.  Komuś tak się spodobał łatwy zarobek na naiwnych kobietach, że ze wysilil się do tego stopnia,  że produkuje takie pudełeczka i wkłada tam jakiś badziew.  Przypominam, że w Polsce nie kupicie oryginalnego Ru,  jest to lek ścisłego zarachowania,  dostępny wyłącznie w klinikach aborcyjnych z przepisu llekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli ciąża wg ostatniej miesiączki ma 9t i 5 dni, a wedlug usg szacowana jest na 8t i 4 dni, czy to się liczy jakbym wziela tabletki do 9tyg ciązy?


Ciążę liczysz ód daty ostatniej miesiączki.  A jakie to ma znaczenie, czy weźmiesz w 9 czy w 10 tyg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciążę liczysz ód daty ostatniej miesiączki.  A jakie to ma znaczenie, czy weźmiesz w 9 czy w 10 tyg ?


tak ginekolodzy tak jakos przeliczają od pierwszego dnia ostatniej misiaczki licza ciążę...  a duze znaczenie ma kiedy wezmiesz art.bo czytałam ze trzeba jak najszybciej go wziaść bo im większa ciąża tym gorzej boli poronienie,wiec jak masz tabletki to nie zwlekaj najbezpieczniej i najskuteczniej jest wziąść do 9 tc.4 tabl.co 3 godz.  sumie 12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, następnie płatność, na życzenie moge wysłać zdjęcia wraz z paragonem zakupu, możliwy także odbiór osobisty. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com


witam kupiłam id tej kobiety art.i było wszystko ok..wiec polecam sprawdzona osoba..pozdrawiam tą Panią i dziekuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja już po.wczoraj o 5 rano wzięłam pierwsza dawke dopochwowo (nie lubię tabletek polykac a co dopiero w buzi pol godz trzymać ale efekt jest ten sam.ma sie wchłonąć przez sluzowke). Po pierwszej dawce nic.dopiero po drugiej o godz 11 coś zaczęło się dziać.niewielkie skurcze i dreszcze ale nie wiedziałam czy od leku czy ze strachu.później parę skrzepow wylecialo.i nie wiem czy to już koniec bo tak dziewczyny pisały ze krwawienie duże i ból też duży a u mnie wszystko delikatnie.kiedy zrobić usg żeby potwierdzić ze już nic nie ma??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja już po.wczoraj o 5 rano wzięłam pierwsza dawke dopochwowo (nie lubię tabletek polykac a co dopiero w buzi pol godz trzymać ale efekt jest ten sam.ma sie wchłonąć przez sluzowke). Po pierwszej dawce nic.dopiero po drugiej o godz 11 coś zaczęło się dziać.niewielkie skurcze i dreszcze ale nie wiedziałam czy od leku czy ze strachu.później parę skrzepow wylecialo.i nie wiem czy to już koniec bo tak dziewczyny pisały ze krwawienie duże i ból też duży a u mnie wszystko delikatnie.kiedy zrobić usg żeby potwierdzić ze już nic nie ma??a byłam w 6 tyg .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (20tab) całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) - mam tylko dwa opakowania
    Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk - możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć,
czy ktoś może odsprzedać arthrotec z odbiorem osobistym w Krakowie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wziełam 4 tabletki dopochwowo jakies pół godziny temu strasznie sie boje powiedzcie mi co teraz bedzie sie działo?????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam wczoraj 3 dawki po 4 tabsy pod jezyk(i tu wlasnie nie wiem czy dobrze bo trzymalam az sie rozpuszcza czyli to wychodzilo 10-20 min) po czym wpluwałam twardzy rdzeń, po pierwszej dawce lekkie skurcze i plamienie druga dawka dostalam dreszczy i biegunki (straszna mialam biegunke  :Frown: ) krwawienie bardzo slabe, leca jakies male skrzepy. To mogl byc 4/5 tydzien i moze dlatego tak... juz sama nie wiem, niby jak wstalam dzis czulam sie inaczej tak jakby ciazy juz nie bylo, piersi bola mniej. Sprawdzalam tez szyjke jest rozwarta jest krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie.Obawiam sie ze moge byc w 3 ciąży.Moze to byc ok.9 -10 tyg.Boje sie isc kupic test.Mam pytanie,to lekarz ginekolog wypisuje recepte na te tabletki poronne?czy mozna je kupic bez recepty?Ile kosztuja?Czy sa one legalne?I na co sie szykowac w razie W?Prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wypisuje ich ginekolog mozesz isc prywatnie rozpłakać sie i może ci usunie ,ale to kosztuje duzo ja zdobyłam recepte od lekarza rodzinnego powiedziałam ze to na stawy dla mojego dziadka i wypisał kosztowały nie całe 30 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłam dwa opakowania w razie czego, wykorzystałam jedno drugie mogę odsprzedać
wysyłka za pobraniem lub osobiście (kościerzyna i okolice)


kamilakami10@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wykorzystałas a napisz mi jak to przebiegało?co ile czasu?kiedy cos zaczeło sie dziac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec. Wysyłka pobraniowa albo odbiór osobisty. 170zl +kw. Tel 787810542

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
to moja druga próba... skurcze, temperatura ponad 38, ból kręgosłupa i plamienie śluzem brązowy.... myślicie że mogło się to udać ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw poronny ze strony women on web - WOW, mi się nie przydał, chętnie pomogę komuś. 
Najchętniej odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Gratis dodaje tabletki antykoncepcyjne i dodatkową recepte na nie.
Proszę o kontakt w sprawie szczegółów pomocnaona@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam dziewczyny pomózcie mi!!! miałam dziesięć tabletek wykupione na recepte w aptece wziełam dopochwowo 4 po trzech godzinach kolejne 4 i nic sie nie dzieje boje sie ze żle cos zrobiłam może powinnam pod język,myślę że sie nie uda wtedy na maksa się załamie :-(:-(:-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzeba czasu. nie masz żadnych skurczy ??? żadnych bóli ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trzeba czasu. nie masz żadnych skurczy ??? żadnych bóli ???


tak jakby takie lekkie ale nie takie jakie powinny być kurcze tak sie boje siedze od kilku godzin i wariuje , czy moze one tak długo sie rozpuszczaja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie skurcze lekkie byly biegunka nie wielka po 2 dawce i dreszcze cala noc ja wzielam9tabletek o mi sie udalo krwawienie bylo po ok 48h wiec nie ma co sie stresowac trzeba dac czas  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 15 tab art cena 200zl odbior osobisty w lublinie lub 250 z przesylka  :Smile:  
Kupiony w aptece czesc wykorzystane i zostalo mi 15 tab  :Wink:  
Opakowania nie mam bo wyrzucilam ale tab zapakowane w blister polecam
moj-mai@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaczełam miec bóle pod brzuchem i zaczeła lecieć krew po drugiej dawce wypadł skrzep ale bolało niewiem czy trzecią dawke przyjmować? czy już nie ma sensu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaczełam miec bóle pod brzuchem i zaczeła lecieć krew po drugiej dawce wypadł skrzep ale bolało niewiem czy trzecią dawke przyjmować? czy już nie ma sensu?


oczywiście że przyjmować, jeden skrzep to nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile to wszystko mniej wiecej może trwac? kiedy mogę mieć pewność ze już po wszystkim?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile to wszystko mniej wiecej może trwac? kiedy mogę mieć pewność ze już po wszystkim?


ale co może trwać ? krwawienie ? od tygodnia do trzech. A pewność możesz mieć, jak zrobisz badania i potwierdzisz brak ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie krwawienie trwało cały miesiąc.... Ale na drugi dzień już czułam że jest OK. wypiłam kawę nawet do której miałam wstręt ogromny w czasie ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jest możliwość ze lekarz zorientuje sie że cos sama brałam?

----------


## Davidusek

Poleci ktoś kogoś sprawdzonego od kogo można kupić Tabletki poronne?  Zostaliśmy już dwa razy oszukani a czasu coraz mniej  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej to idz do zaprzyjaznionego rodzinnego niech ci wypisze recepte dla dziadka na stawy wymysl ze jst chory brał te leki i mu sie skończyły a sam nie da rady przyjsc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poleci ktoś kogoś sprawdzonego od kogo można kupić Tabletki poronne?  Zostaliśmy już dwa razy oszukani a czasu coraz mniej


womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kiedy najlepiej iśc do lekarza jak skończe krwawić ? jak lepiej prywatnie czy normalnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jest możliwość ze lekarz zorientuje sie że cos sama brałam?


jak bierzesz dopochwowo, to do kilku dni mogą w pochwie zalegać resztki tabletek, a jak doustnie, to nic nie wykryją

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kiedy najlepiej iśc do lekarza jak skończe krwawić ? jak lepiej prywatnie czy normalnie?


 ale o co pytasz ? kiedy iść, żeby potwierdzić że aborcja się udała ? jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie dopochwowo brałam i sie boje teraz jak pójde do lekarza on mnie zbada wykryje co ja mam wtedy zrobic ???? wogóle co powiedzieć jak pójde do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poleci ktoś kogoś sprawdzonego od kogo można kupić Tabletki poronne?  Zostaliśmy już dwa razy oszukani a czasu coraz mniej


Mam z apteki arthrotec cała paczkę oryginalną (kupiony na receptę). Najlepiej odbiór osobisty pomorskie albo wysyłka ale będzie najszybciej w poniedziałek pewnie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> własnie dopochwowo brałam i sie boje teraz jak pójde do lekarza on mnie zbada wykryje co ja mam wtedy zrobic ???? wogóle co powiedzieć jak pójde do lekarza


nic nie zrobisz  :Smile: pokażesz mu środkowy palec, bo aborcja wykonywana na sobie nie jest karalna  :Smile:  kup sobie irygator i wypłucz pochwę, albo zrób dwa razy betę zamiast iść do gina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od poronienia trzeba isc do lekarza jeszcze jak krew leci i co mu powiedzieć p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od poronienia trzeba isc do lekarza jeszcze jak krew leci i co mu powiedzieć p


przecież Ci wyżej napisałam - jak najszybciej musisz potwierdzić czy sie udało, bo arthrotec bywa zawodny i czasem mimo dużego krwawienia ciąża sie utrzymuje.

Lekarzowi możesz powiedzieć, że dostałaś jakiegoś dziwnego obfitego okresu  i silnych bóli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nic nie zrobisz pokażesz mu środkowy palec, bo aborcja wykonywana na sobie nie jest karalna  kup sobie irygator i wypłucz pochwę, albo zrób dwa razy betę zamiast iść do gina


a co to jest gdzie to kupic? mozesz mi wytłumaczyc nigdy nie miałam z tym doczynienia prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

200 zł z kosztem wysyłki pobraniowej martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam do sprzedania i jestem pewny  :Smile:  nie oszukuje kupilem w aptece swoja czesc zuzylem i reszta mi nie potrzebna wiec odsprzedaje
Jak ktos chce miec pewnie i szybko to niech sie odzywa bo wiecej tab nie bede mial do sprzedania
Moj-mai@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam do sprzedania i jestem pewny  nie oszukuje kupilem w aptece swoja czesc zuzylem i reszta mi nie potrzebna wiec odsprzedaje
> Jak ktos chce miec pewnie i szybko to niech sie odzywa bo wiecej tab nie bede mial do sprzedania
> Moj-mai@o2.pl


Widzę że ktoś myśli, że jeśli podłapie temat od kogoś kto naprawdę tak miał to sprzeda szybko to co schachmencił. Od czasu kiedy ja wrzuciłam, że mogę oddać opakowanie z recepty to nagle wszyscy oddają niewykorzystane opakowania. 
hehehe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie

jeśli mam drugi dzień skurcze, ból krzyża.. wczoraj wysoka gorączka, mdłości i biegunka , ponad 38 stopni ale nie ma krwawienia tylko jakiś brązowy śluz..myślicie że się udało ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli mam drugi dzień skurcze, ból krzyża.. wczoraj wysoka gorączka, mdłości i biegunka , ponad 38 stopni ale nie ma krwawienia tylko jakiś brązowy śluz..myślicie że się udało ???


odpowiedzcie proszę !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli mam drugi dzień skurcze, ból krzyża.. wczoraj wysoka gorączka, mdłości i biegunka , ponad 38 stopni ale nie ma krwawienia tylko jakiś brązowy śluz..myślicie że się udało ???
> 
> 
> odpowiedzcie proszę !!!


no jak nie ma krwawienia, to się nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie ile dni utrzymuje sie rdzen art w pochwie i czy po włożeniu mozna uprawiac sex czy nie bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mozesz sie bzykac ile chcesz drugi raz w ciaze nie zajdziesz :Smile: 
Przynajmniej poki w tej jeszcze jestes  :Smile: 
A facet jeszcze sie ucieszy bo art powoduje skurcze wiec i ciasniejsza bedziesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie ile dni utrzymuje sie rdzen art w pochwie i czy po włożeniu mozna uprawiac sex czy nie bardzo


jeszcze nie wiesz czy poroniłaś,a już chcesz seks uprawiać...ludzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę że ktoś myśli, że jeśli podłapie temat od kogoś kto naprawdę tak miał to sprzeda szybko to co schachmencił. Od czasu kiedy ja wrzuciłam, że mogę oddać opakowanie z recepty to nagle wszyscy oddają niewykorzystane opakowania. 
> hehehe


Nie do konca wiem co masz na mysli ale spoko  :Smile:  ja po prostu dostalem recepte na opakowanie 60 tab (w spisie jest takiejednak apteki takich nie sprzedaja wiec sprzedali mi dwa razy 20 tab  :Smile:  a ze 40tab mi nie trzeba to co mam wywalic do kosza czy do kibla? 
Zreszta chcesz to sprzedawaj ile chcesz i po ile chcesz mnie nic do tego ja moge oddac swoje w cenie jaka proponujr jak ktos chce kupic tanio ibuprom za 100 czy 150zl w komplecie z witamina C to ja mu nie bronie  :Smile:  
Ja mowie ile chce i wcale nie zbiednieje jak nie sprzedam  :Smile:  milego wieczoru i hejtuj sobie innych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie ile dni utrzymuje sie rdzen art w pochwie i czy po włożeniu mozna uprawiac sex czy nie bardzo


Bzykaj! Ja bzyklem jest wporzo  :Wink:  
A co do rdzenia on sie nie rozpuszcza wiec i kilka dni ale wyplukasz sobie jak bedziesz sie myc :Smile:  tyle ze jak zrobisz to "od razu" to i art wyplukasz wiec proponuje odczekac jednak te 24-48h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co to jest gdzie to kupic? mozesz mi wytłumaczyc nigdy nie miałam z tym doczynienia prosze


badanie beta HCG robisz w laboratorium, drugi wynik niższy od pierwszego oznacza udaną aborcję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ha ha ha usmialam humor trochę lepszy dzięki za odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poleci ktoś kogoś sprawdzonego od kogo można kupić Tabletki poronne?  Zostaliśmy już dwa razy oszukani a czasu coraz mniej


ja mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie, naprawdę chcę się go pozbyć i przy tym komuś pomóc.. jeśli nadal potrzebujesz to napisz, werkaa1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no jak nie ma krwawienia, to się nie udało


 :Frown: ((a liczyłam, że może się udać... może ten śluz... aj  :Frown: ((

jeszcze raz spróbować kiedy mogę teraz ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ((a liczyłam, że może się udać... może ten śluz... aj ((
> 
> jeszcze raz spróbować kiedy mogę teraz ??


Po 3 dniach-  72h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabym kupić lek z odbiorem osobistym w Krakowie. Czy ktoś może mi pomóc w rozsądnej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałabym kupić lek z odbiorem osobistym w Krakowie. Czy ktoś może mi pomóc w rozsądnej cenie?


Nie stety nie ma nikogo w krakowie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec. Wysyłka pobraniowa albo odbiór osobisty. 170zl +kw. Tel 787810542

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam na arthrotec.shop@gmail.com
Cena to 120 zł + koszta przesyłki.
Polecam, wszystko przebiegło sprawnie.

Dominika.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam arthrotec 150zl tel 573493180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam z apteki arthrotec cała paczkę oryginalną (kupiony na receptę). Najlepiej odbiór osobisty pomorskie albo wysyłka ale będzie najszybciej w poniedziałek pewnie....


   kupię w pomorskim,  odbiór osobisty, zamówiłam z netu...dostałam paracetamol :@ 
K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam paczkę płatną przy dostawie i mogłam ją otworzyć zanim listonoszowi zapłaciłam , ale mieszkam na    wiosce i tu się każdy zna a listonosz to główna plotkara więc  nawet tego z koperty nie wyciągałam przy nim . Z tego numeru zamawiałam 799-725-306. Kobieta pomocna nie urwała kontaktu jak odebrałam,   ale denerwowało mnie to że nie odpisywała na SMS-y ,tylko oddzwaniała a ja dzieci mam w domu i rozmawiać nie mogłam a tak to było ok.


Ty to chyba mój anioł struż jesteś w końcu się udało . Art oryginalny fajny kontakt  dzięki za namiar .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja też  zamawiałam wczoraj od pani z tą końcówką ,306 przesyłka miała już dziś być  mnie  , dostałam numer nadania i jak w necie sprawdzałam to o 7:20 została przekazana do doręczenia a jest przed 12 a paczki nie ma to znaczy że gdzie ona jest czy dzisiaj ją dostane cze co się z nią dzieje ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie można mieszać sposobów ?? doustnie i dopochwowo ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja też  zamawiałam wczoraj od pani z tą końcówką ,306 przesyłka miała już dziś być  mnie  , dostałam numer nadania i jak w necie sprawdzałam to o 7:20 została przekazana do doręczenia a jest przed 12 a paczki nie ma to znaczy że gdzie ona jest czy dzisiaj ją dostane cze co się z nią dzieje ??


Nie histeryzuj  paczkę ma zapewne listonosz przekazana do doręczenia to znaczy że wydana listonoszowi więc na pewno dzisiaj dojedzie . Daj znać czy przyszło to co zamawiałaś .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy wiecie ale wszystkie pozytywne opinie o tym ze ktos kupil i ze doszlo i ze super to sa od samych sprzedawcow :Smile:  nie dajcie sie zrobic w h.... Dziewczyny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy wiecie ale wszystkie pozytywne opinie o tym ze ktos kupil i ze doszlo i ze super to sa od samych sprzedawcow nie dajcie sie zrobic w h.... Dziewczyny


A ja tam sprzedawcą nie jestem tylko księgową i też polecam bo mnie nie oszukano więc głupoty chyba piszesz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy wiecie ale wszystkie pozytywne opinie o tym ze ktos kupil i ze doszlo i ze super to sa od samych sprzedawcow nie dajcie sie zrobic w h.... Dziewczyny


Dla mnie to takie wpisy jak ten piszą sprzedawcy jeden na drugiego bo konkurencji się boją .Nie wieże że wszystkie pozytywne wpisy to ściema bo sama po udanym zabiegu taki wklepałam . Moim skromnym zdaniem żeby nie dać się oszukać trzeba zamawiać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i nigdy nie wpłacać na konto .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie histeryzuj  paczkę ma zapewne listonosz przekazana do doręczenia to znaczy że wydana listonoszowi więc na pewno dzisiaj dojedzie . Daj znać czy przyszło to co zamawiałaś .


DOTARŁA  właśnie listonosz był mało jajka nie zniosłam doczekać się nie mogłam . Przyszło to co zamawiałam  myślę że będzie ok. Zaczynam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

można miesza sposoby ?? dopochwowo i doustnie ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dajcie mi dziewczyny namiar na arthrocet. Jestem w 7tc z warminsko maz przesylka od jednej dziewczyny została wysłana niby w środę i do dzisiaj jeszcze nie doszło juz zaczynam panikowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomysl w ten sposob jestes laska masz problem wpadasz tu znajdujesz rozwiazanie problemu kupujesz od kogos a pozniej tu nie wracasz bonie masz problemu ot co  :Smile:  a nie ze niby zyczliwa jestes i siedzisz tu bo lubisz pisac nie znanym ci laska ze wszystko bedzie ok  :Smile:  
No chyba ze chcesz opchnac witamine c to siedzisz i piszesz super oceny  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do osoby ktora chce namiar na sprawdzona godna polecenia osobe
Polecam -> moj-mai@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł. wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki a raz płatne przy odbiorze u kuriera pocztex 24h, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 metody zmieszane dają rezultat ??
czy tylko doustnie to doustnie, jak dopochwowo to dopochwowo ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomysl w ten sposob jestes laska masz problem wpadasz tu znajdujesz rozwiazanie problemu kupujesz od kogos a pozniej tu nie wracasz bonie masz problemu ot co  a nie ze niby zyczliwa jestes i siedzisz tu bo lubisz pisac nie znanym ci laska ze wszystko bedzie ok  
> No chyba ze chcesz opchnac witamine c to siedzisz i piszesz super oceny


dogadał kocioł garnkowi. a ty po co tu siedzisz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto moze mi załatwicte tabletki lub recepte. Oczywiscie zapłace .. 
Dzwonic pod moj numer telefonu 695 827 884

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam całe opakowanie 10 sztuk.bo myślałam że jestem ale jednak to moje chormony szaleją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Chciałam się podzielić moim doświadczeniem z Wami, bo sama szukałam podobnych watków by siebie uspokoić przed przyjęciem tych tabletek. Wiec tak. 
> 1 tabletke DUŻA przyjełam 24 h przed pozostałymi tymi małymi. Wziełam, więc o 12:00
> Kolejnego dnia o 12 włożyłam pod język 4 małe tabletki - rozpuszczały się - bez smaku, mączna konsystencja się zrobiła.
> O 15:00 kolejne 4 tabletki pod język i o 18 nastepne. NIC zupełnie nic po tym mi nie było jedynie co zaobserwowałam przez pare dni to śluz na bieliźnie, którego wcześniej nie było jak zaszłam w ciąże. Czekałam na MEGA skurcze bóle krwawienie, ale no nic się nie wydarzyło. 6 dni póżniej w nocy obudził mnie okropny ból - skurcz taki jak bym miała zaparcia. Przez cały dzień miałam bóle tak jak podczas miesiączki. Ok 17:00 na bieliźnie zauważyłam gęstą maź. Coś tego typu jak sperma ale dużo gęściejsza z domieszką krwi. Kolejnego dnia nie czułam żadnych bólów.
> DODAM, że co jest bardzo istotne, że tabletki działają na każda nieco inaczej a ja nawet nie byłam w 5 tygodniu ciąży. Ginekolog powiedziała mi, że nie jest wstanie mi powiedzieć który to tydzień bo na USG było widac tylko pęcherzyk płodowy. Nic wiecej. Wiec moje objawy DELIKATNE były wynikiem krótkiego bycia w ciaży. Pamietajcie ze im dłuższa ciąża tym bole są mocniejsze NIE PIJCIE ALKOHOLU podczas zażywania tych tabletek. Za tydzien robie sobie test ciążowy. Mam nadzieje, że już po wszystkim.


jaki ma to  smak?ja słyszalam ze moze poparzyc jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie odebrałam swoja paczkę z poczty zawartość ok wszystko się zgadzało tylko jak brać ja dostałam wskazówki że   do pochwy czy jeśli jest to 15 tydzień to pod język też mogę czy lepiej do pochwy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lakarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl 
Pozdrawiam Kinga...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl 
Pozdrawiam Kinga... 515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (20tab) całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) - mam tylko dwa opakowania
    Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk - możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam do sprzedania i jestem pewny  nie oszukuje kupilem w aptece swoja czesc zuzylem i reszta mi nie potrzebna wiec odsprzedaje
> Jak ktos chce miec pewnie i szybko to niech sie odzywa bo wiecej tab nie bede mial do sprzedania
> Moj-mai@o2.pl


To jest oszust na stronach miedzy 300 a 310 tez się oglaszal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki ART posiadam jedno opakowanie 20 sztuk. Cena 140+ wysyłka ( z możliwością sprawdzenia)
Kontakt 732-961-660 najlepiej SMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie odebrałam swoja paczkę z poczty zawartość ok wszystko się zgadzało tylko jak brać ja dostałam wskazówki że   do pochwy czy jeśli jest to 15 tydzień to pod język też mogę czy lepiej do pochwy?


nie boisz się usunąć w tym tygodniu? a jeśli odpukać aborcja się nie powiedzie? po 13 tygodniu to już można powiedzieć poród. Najpierw wydala się płód,a  potem łożysko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam arthrotec 150zl tel 573493180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję iść do lekarza psychiatry i rozpocząć leczenie, bo aż nie mogę uwierzyć, że żyje wśród takich idiotek. Trzeba było się zabezpieczyć a nie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw wczesnoporonny ze strony women on web - WOW, mi się nie przydał, chętnie pomogę komuś. 100% skuteczna aborcja farmakologiczna. Dużo pewniejsza niż wszelkie arthrotec lub polskie podróby tabletek wczesnoporonnych.

Najchętniej odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Gratis dodaje tabletki antykoncepcyjne i dodatkową recepte na nie.
Proszę o kontakt w sprawie szczegółów pomocnaona@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny dzis sie rejestrowalam na WOW i oni chca darowizne i super chetnie dam ale nie mam 
konta walutowego w zlotowkach nie przyjmuja...chryste co robic?? jak to zalatwic??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw wczesnoporonny ze strony women on web - WOW, mi się nie przydał, chętnie pomogę komuś. 100% skuteczna aborcja farmakologiczna. Dużo pewniejsza niż wszelkie arthrotec lub polskie podróby tabletek wczesnoporonnych.
> 
> Najchętniej odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Gratis dodaje tabletki antykoncepcyjne i dodatkową recepte na nie.
> Proszę o kontakt w sprawie szczegółów pomocnaona@wp.pl


pomocnaona- napisalam maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł,przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatność u kuriera, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest oszust na stronach miedzy 300 a 310 tez się oglaszal


O ty zawistna suko obys grzybicy pochwy dostala
Nawet do mnie meila nie napisalas a pierdolisz takie farmazony moze sama dziwko wyslij mi zdjecie o ktore prosilem kretynko :Smile:  jak chcesz dymac naiwke laski ktore sa w trudnej sytuacji to sobie je dymaj na kase ale nie oskarzaj ze oszukuje zjebie bo nawet swojej parszywej dupy do mnie nie odezwalas 
Pozdro szmato

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny dzis sie rejestrowalam na WOW i oni chca darowizne i super chetnie dam ale nie mam 
> konta walutowego w zlotowkach nie przyjmuja...chryste co robic?? jak to zalatwic??


normalnie robisz przelew - ja robiłam i bank sobie przeliczył. A przelew jak zrobić, znalazłam na maszywybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (20tab) całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) - mam tylko dwa opakowania
    Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk - możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tab poronne cytotec koszt 350 zl 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> DOTARŁA  właśnie listonosz był mało jajka nie zniosłam doczekać się nie mogłam . Przyszło to co zamawiałam  myślę że będzie ok. Zaczynam


Dziewczyny  pisałam parę dni temu jak na paczkę czekałam . Dzisiaj jestem już po tym wszystkim, dochodzę do siebie bardziej psychicznie niż fizycznie , wszystko się udał ciąży już niem .Ból był do zniesienia zostały tylko wyrzuty  sumienia ale wiem że tak musiałam postąpić .Polecam  bardzo mi pomogła 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, bralam cytotec i ru, ale nie zadzialaly do konca. Okazalo sie, ze mam piste jajo plodowe i teraz zupelnie wiem co mam robic..do kolejnej wizyty mam ponad tydzien i nie wiem czy czekac, czy powinna cos jeszcze wziac.. Wiecie co sie wyedy robi? Bede Wam wdzieczna za informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie art , oryginalny z apteki, prześlę zdjęcia. 
Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie tabletki arthrotec zwykły, 12 tab za 100 zł, możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki, oraz płatność u kuriera, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, bralam cytotec i ru, ale nie zadzialaly do konca. Okazalo sie, ze mam piste jajo plodowe i teraz zupelnie wiem co mam robic..do kolejnej wizyty mam ponad tydzien i nie wiem czy czekac, czy powinna cos jeszcze wziac.. Wiecie co sie wyedy robi? Bede Wam wdzieczna za informacje


A skad wiesz, ze masz to puste jajo? Bylas u lekarza, robilas usg? Jesli to pewne to czekaj na wizyte lekarza, on Ci chyba wyłyzeczkuje macicę nie wiem, dziwne to troche, mialas krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY NIE ODBIERAJCIE PRZESYLEK BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAKUPEM  !!!

Jeśli uda ci sie zakupić uczciwie to daj znać !!! chcemy zrobić listę uczciwych sprzedawców i oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam tab poronne cytotec koszt 350 zl 729264911



Ogłoszenia Poznam Pana Kraków
Kategoria:
Towarzyskie / Poznam Pana
Dodano: 8 Styczeń 2016 09:28
tydzień temu
cześć jestem tu nowa i niestety bede tylko do końca tygodnia nie jestem Polka ale biegle rozmawiam po polsku wszystkich zainteresowanych panów proszę o kontakt tylko i wyłącznie telefoniczny tel729;264;911

A to ogłoszenie Twoje i milion innych co do cytotecu i sex ogłoszeń??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe oryginalne opakowanie 250 zł odbiór TYLKO OSOBISTY - Gdynia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe oryginalne opakowanie 250 zł odbiór TYLKO OSOBISTY - Gdynia 
Aleks88aleks@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, bo 4 dni po ost.dawce cytotecu bylam na usg. Poniewaz mialam tylko jeden dzien krwawienie musialam to sprawdzic. Lekarka powiedziala, ze jest to puste jajo. Musialy te tabletki nie zadzialac do konca. Nietety lekarka nie wie, ze cos bralam wiec kazala mi czekac.. Tylko nie wiem na co i co robic..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, bo 4 dni po ost.dawce cytotecu bylam na usg. Poniewaz mialam tylko jeden dzien krwawienie musialam to sprawdzic. Lekarka powiedziala, ze jest to puste jajo. Musialy te tabletki nie zadzialac do konca. Nietety lekarka nie wie, ze cos bralam wiec kazala mi czekac.. Tylko nie wiem na co i co robic..


Skąd miałaś ten zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw mialam z takiej str.: girlinneed.com Bylo to wszystko zablostrowane i opisane wiec myslalam, ze okej..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw mialam z takiej str.: girlinneed.com Bylo to wszystko zablostrowane i opisane wiec myslalam, ze okej..


No i tak się właśnie dajecie nabierać,  mimo że ciągle się tu pisze, że oryginalnego RU nie kupicie nigdzie poza Womenkami.  Miałaś po prostu Cytotec i jakaś podróbe RU i niestety nie zadziałało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To co ja tera powinnam zrobic? Teraz sam cytotec zadziala czy powinnam znowu ru tylko z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co ja tera powinnam zrobic? Teraz sam cytotec zadziala czy powinnam znowu ru tylko z wow?


Jeśli masz to puste jajo,  bez zarodka,  to powinnaś dostać skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie.  Lekarka pewnie czeka na cud i liczy ze zarodek się pojawi.  Nie wie ze tobie nie zależy na ciąży. Idź sprawdź to do innego gina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja na swoją paczkę czekam od środy i nic jeszcze niemam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte 20tab za 150zl +kw. lub odbior osobisty. kontakt 534-409-742

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A musi byc lyzeczkowanie? Nie daloby rady tego jakimis tabletkami wywolac? :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec. Wysyłka pobraniowa albo odbiór osobisty. 170zl +kw. Tel 787810542

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zanim podejmiesz decyzję o aborcji warto zajrzeć





>>>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 48 szt Arthrotecu
 1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
 Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec .kupiony osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne.
Pozdrawiam Kinga... 515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Przepraszam ze tutaj ale nik nie chce udzielic mi odp :Frown:  Miesiac temu odstawilam tabletki anty poniewaz staramy sie o dziecko. Krwawienie z odstawienia przyszlo w czasie 7dniowej przerwy. 2 tygodnie po odstawieniu dostalam brazowe krwawienie ze sluzem. 14.01 zauwazylam wokol sutkow biale grudki. Dodam tez ze troche mi urosly, tez pobolewa mnie podbrzusze czasami. Czy moglo dojsc do zaplodnienia? Jezeli tak to jak liczyc tugodnie ciazy? Od ostatniego dnia tego krwawienia z odstawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY NIE ODBIERAJCIE PRZESYLEK BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAKUPEM !!!

Jeśli uda ci sie zakupić uczciwie to daj znać !!! chcemy zrobić listę uczciwych sprzedawców i oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilam od tej pani , jakis tydzien temu , nie wiem czy jeszcze ma ale tanio zaplacilam wyslala za pobraniem i na szczescie mnie nie oszukala wszystko bylo okej. wszystko sie udalo, pani anna jej numer: 781278014 - polecam J.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam 2 i jedno mi zostalo . odsprzedam . 100 zl plus kw . 507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszusci uwaga
> ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY NIE ODBIERAJCIE PRZESYLEK BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAKUPEM !!!
> 
> Jeśli uda ci sie zakupić uczciwie to daj znać !!! chcemy zrobić listę uczciwych sprzedawców i oszustów



Kupilam od tej pani , jakis tydzien temu , nie wiem czy jeszcze ma ale tanio zaplacilam wyslala za pobraniem i na szczescie mnie nie oszukala wszystko bylo okej. wszystko sie udalo, pani anna jej numer: 781278014 - polecam J.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie kupie tabletki w rozsadnej cenie .czemu sa tu takie kolosalne kwoty jak powyzej 100zl ??  Czy ktos ma mozena sprzedaz nie wykorzystane tabletki ? Aby kupic za pobraniem z otwarciem paczki przy listonoszu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ceny sa takie bo potrzebujaca zplaci kazda kwote :Smile:  a jak ci nie pasuje to idzdo lekarza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie kupie tabletki w rozsadnej cenie .czemu sa tu takie kolosalne kwoty jak powyzej 100zl ??  Czy ktos ma mozena sprzedaz nie wykorzystane tabletki ? Aby kupic za pobraniem z otwarciem paczki przy listonoszu.


mam paczkę z apteki (paragon, oryginalne opakowanie) 
kamilakami10@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???
Przeczytaj to dokładnie i jeśli masz jakieś pytania czy wątpliwości TO NAPISZ DO NAS a my postaramy się ci pomóc !!!

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty troskliwa :Smile:  wal sie na ryj krzywy sprzedawczyku :Smile:  
Ja mam w blistrze oryginalne razem z opakowaniem z apteki a i tak szmato twierdzisz ze cie oszukalam nawet jak do mnie swojego lrzywego ryja nie odezwalas  :Smile:  wiec powtorze sie aby ci ta twoja pizda na grzybice zdechla :Smile:  
Buziaczki szmato

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie kupie tabletki w rozsadnej cenie .czemu sa tu takie kolosalne kwoty jak powyzej 100zl ??  Czy ktos ma mozena sprzedaz nie wykorzystane tabletki ? Aby kupic za pobraniem z otwarciem paczki przy listonoszu.


napisz do womenhelp.org - mi obniżyły darowiznę do 20 euro, i przynajmniej masz pewność że pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny ja jestem po zazyciu tych tabletek były kupione normalnie na recepte w aptece miałam dziesieć tabletek ,wziełam pierwsze cztery po kilku godz drugie cztery,i na końcu dwie niby pare godzin miałam skurcze leciały skrzepy krwawiłam itd juz jest czwarty dzięń a ja sie dalej mecze dlaej mam bolesne skurcze budza ,moe codziennie zasypiam jest to samo czy tak powinno być niewiem czy nie ma żadnych powikłań zastanawiam sie czy nie wybrac sie do lekarza bo ból jest nie do zniesienia doradżcie mi co zrobić czy to tak długo powinno boleć????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tam zamawiałam z neta czekałam dwa dni leki zablistrowane  no i paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości polecam 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli zamierzasz podjąć decyzję o aborcji w panice, nie wiesz co robić i jesteś sama to polecam.

----------


## KobietawSieci

udac się do lekarza
metoda z samym misoprostolem/artrotekiem moze dawać bardzo złudne objawy, niby krwawienie będzie ale ciaża może sie utrzymać dlatego po kilku dniach od przyjęcia misoprostolu TRZEBA iść na wizytę.
w twoim przypadku też należy iść
artrotek mógł naruszyć ciąże i dopiero teraz nastepuje poronienie (skoro masz bolesne skurcze)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sluchajcie co robilyscie po prz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie co robilyscie po przyjęciu Arthrotec po wystąpieniu objawów poronienia?? Jechaliście do szpitala??  Co mowilyscie dla lekarza?? Oraz czy oni wykryja z krwi. Lub z moczu te tabletki??  Jak to u was było??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co mowilyscie  dla lekarza jak poszlyscie juz do niego po wszystkim ze czemu wcześniej nie przyszlyscie do lekarza/szpitala jak widziałyscie krew i objawy poronienia, może lekarz Zapytać czemu tak długo zwlekalam z przyjściem do lekarza jak widziałam ze coś działo się z ciążą??  Może mieć podejrzenia ze sama coś mogłam kabinowac ze nie poszłam do szpitala od razu??  Jak to było u was??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny ja jestem po zazyciu tych tabletek były kupione normalnie na recepte w aptece miałam dziesieć tabletek ,wziełam pierwsze cztery po kilku godz drugie cztery,i na końcu dwie niby pare godzin miałam skurcze leciały skrzepy krwawiłam itd juz jest czwarty dzięń a ja sie dalej mecze dlaej mam bolesne skurcze budza ,moe codziennie zasypiam jest to samo czy tak powinno być niewiem czy nie ma żadnych powikłań zastanawiam sie czy nie wybrac sie do lekarza bo ból jest nie do zniesienia doradżcie mi co zrobić czy to tak długo powinno boleć????


Ja po zażyciu tabletek nie odczuwałam bólu,cos takiego jak przy okresie. Troche więcej krwi i kilka skrzepów. A po czterech dniach dopadły mnie skurcze ze musiałam ketenol wziąć i trwaly 6 godzin i następnego dnia po 3 godz wyleciało"TO". Pisz jak ci idzie z tym...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie 20 sztuk, w oryginalnym opakowaniu. nie interesuje mnie kasa. dogadamy się

sponsor1981@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ktory tygodniu ciazy moge wziac arthrotec. Jestem teraz w drugim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ktory tygodniu ciazy moge wziac arthrotec. Jestem teraz w drugim


ciążę liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki, kiedy była Twoja ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez udalo mi sie kupic od tej Pani . Dzis odebralam paczke i wszystko sie zgadza takze tez moge pania A. polecic , nie wiem czy moge podac numer ale chyba powinnismy sobie pomagac . 781278014. szczerze polecam . teraz trzymajcie za mnie kciuki zeby sie udalo Iśka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte 20tab za 150zl +kw. lub odbior osobisty. kontakt 534-409-742

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ktory tygodniu ciazy moge wziac arthrotec. Jestem teraz w drugim


Bierz spokojnie  :Smile:  co najwyzej poronisz  :Wink:  a oboje wiemy ze tego chcesz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec. Wysyłka pobraniowa albo odbiór osobisty. 170zl +kw. Tel 787810542

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zamawialam tabletki i dostalam 10 sztuk luzem w kopercie po necie sprawdzilam ze to arth powiedzcie mi czy mozliwe jest ze sa zle czekam na szybko odpowiedz gdyz liczy sie dla mnie czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak nie chcesz by handlarze zrobili cie w butelkę zajrzyj na strony pomagajace kobietom w trudnej sytuacji... nie dajcie sie tak w panice...pieniądze tracicie a tak na prawde nie wiecie czy to artro czy aspiryna czy coś..to miejsce to walka handlarzy o wpływy. Oni z tego żyją. W d**** mają czy Ci się uda czy nie. Chcą tylko KASY. Skąd braliby takie ilości artro czy niedostępną w Polsce tabletkę RU... Nabijają was.

Panikujecie i przepłacacie.

Wystarczy zajrzeć na strony
women help women
women on web
maszwybor.net

Są po to by zapytać czy jesteś pewna i czy chcesz a w razie czego za pół darmo Ci pomogą bo ważniejsze dla nich jest TWOJE ZDROWIE.


Zaraz zaspamują mnie handlarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do osoby z końcówką 742 dziwme że nadal się oglaszasz jak wczoraj chciałam bys odsprzedala art to nie bylo problemu przez esmsy super 20 szt brak podania dawkowania i jak mi zależy to dzis postaram sie wyslac wszystkie koszty wysyłki mialy isc mnie zgodzilam sie potem spytalam czy podac adres i nastąpiła cisza do dzisiaj. Masz w tym jakis cel ze tu siedzisz miałaś okazję wczoraj coś zarobić ale lubisz tu siedziec i czytac ciekawe ile dziewczyn spróbujesz urobic. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samopiszemeile do typow ktorzy chcasprzedac i cisza... I nie ogarniam czemu tak jest a z drugiej strony do mnie pisza czy chce sprzedac odpisuje ze chce podaje cene i tez cisza  :Smile:  wiec podwojnie nie ogarniam  :Smile:  jedyny ogarniety chlopaczek z krakowa umowil sie odebral osobiscie ijestgites alepisalem meila czy wszystko ok u niego to juz tez nie odpisal :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do osoby z końcówką 742 dziwme że nadal się oglaszasz jak wczoraj chciałam bys odsprzedala art to nie bylo problemu przez esmsy super 20 szt brak podania dawkowania i jak mi zależy to dzis postaram sie wyslac wszystkie koszty wysyłki mialy isc mnie zgodzilam sie potem spytalam czy podac adres i nastąpiła cisza do dzisiaj. Masz w tym jakis cel ze tu siedzisz miałaś okazję wczoraj coś zarobić ale lubisz tu siedziec i czytac ciekawe ile dziewczyn spróbujesz urobic. Pozdrawiam


Moja droga odezwał się do mnie ktoś ze odbierze dziś tabletki osobiście.  Niestety ten ktoś się nie odezwał. Wiadomo że wolałam sprzedać komuś na drugi dzień niż się bawić w wysyłki. Niestety jak ostatnim razem wysłałam to Pan B się rozmyslil i Ja musiałam ponosić koszta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chce wiedziec czy mozna podrobic te tabletki z napisami wydaja wydaja sie autentyczne z arth

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli napisy się zgadzają to tab są ok. Nikt by nie był w stanie tak dobrze porobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze jemu chyba nie zalezalo czasem lepiej zaufac i wysłać ale tak się nie robi teraz przez czyjąś glupote niemam za wiele czasu. Bądźcie uczciwe może i wy znajdziecie się w takiej sytuacji co my

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko spoko fajnie tylko tysiac to duzo za 10 tabsow kosztujacych o wieeele mniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko spoko fajnie tylko tysiac to duzo za 10 tabsow kosztujacych o wieeele mniej


Kto sprzedaje za 1000 zł?  Dziewczyny podawajcie kontakty,  piętnujcie tych wstretnych wyzyskiwaczy !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak handlarze podrabiaja artr i CYTOTEC potrafia na zwyklym gladkim listku tabletek przybic pieczatke i to widac a tabletki RU w polsce nie kupisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeczytaj oszusci tabletek poronnych
ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???
Przeczytaj to dokładnie i jeśli masz jakieś pytania czy wątpliwości TO NAPISZ DO NAS a my postaramy się ci pomóc !!!

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny otrzebuje tych tabletek... Ktora ma odsprzedac w normalnej cenie. Prosze o pomoc. ape.mya@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoras jakies info o aborcjtabletki.pl ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To 5 tydzien. Jak przyjmowac Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie zaczol sie 8tc w 6 tyg art niezadzialal może temu ze babka od której bralam powiedziała żeby brac tab jedna po drugiej i popijac wodą czy nie jest zapuzno na wziecie jeszcze arto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz niewiem czy je brac ale jeszcze mu nie zaplacilam wiec o tyle dobrze tylko teraz kwestia zazycia mam zamiar je wziasc i gdy podziala i wtedy bede mu placic ale napewno nie tyle ile sobie zyczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i kto mi powie czy te tabletli arth maja miec oznaczenie cyframi 50 albo 75 zawsze bo moje maja tylko A a w srodku nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i kto mi powie czy te tabletli arth maja miec oznaczenie cyframi 50 albo 75 zawsze bo moje maja tylko A a w srodku nic


Arthrotec Forte ma napis Searle 1421, Arthrotec zwykły ma napis1411, Cytotec 1461 i tyle. Nie ma innych opcji. To tak trudno sobie wygooglać ? Wszelkie inne tabletki, bez napisu, z literką A, z innymi literkami, to tabletki na których handlarz coś wyskrobał, żeby Was oszukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To 5 tydzien. Jak przyjmowac Arthrotec?


3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, pod język na 30 minut i wypluwać rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoras ma jakis zaufany kontakt od ktorego kupie art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy s. Tu dziewczyny które brały te tabletki pod język??  Jak to jest z tym czy One parza w język itp??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec. Wysyłka pobraniowa albo odbiór osobisty. 170zl +kw. Tel 787810542

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No maja napis searle1411 a z drugiej strony Sa cztery litery A wiec  sa dobre?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A google pokazuje mi ze sa cyfry z tylu tqm gdzie A na srodku jest albo 50 albo 75 a u mnie nie ma nic o to mi chodzi i google nie pomaga tylko utrudnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja art zamawiałam tu799-725-306 i był ok :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

brałam po raz drugi art... chyba się nie udało, ale dziś mija 5 dzień a mnie kuje w podbrzuszu i śluz brązowy leci... możliwe żeby się udało ??? żeby coś się działo tam ???
brałam doustnie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> brałam po raz drugi art... chyba się nie udało, ale dziś mija 5 dzień a mnie kuje w podbrzuszu i śluz brązowy leci... możliwe żeby się udało ??? żeby coś się działo tam ???
> brałam doustnie....


masz krwawić a nie plamić - idź do gina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ogarniam tyle lasek chce kupic a jak chcialem sprzedac to zadna nie odezwala sie xD moze wolaly kupic witamine c w woreczku zapakowana niz oryginal w opakowaniu z apteki i blistrze jak to lek  :Smile:  ale nie skad lepiej przeciez od kogos kto napisze sobie komentarz  ze niby super sprzedawca  :Big Grin:  
Jaja z was laski!
Tak w ogole mam kontakt do lekarza ktory moze w sumie wypisac kazdy lek.  ale wizyta "prywatna" 100 zl to nie bede szedl do niego tak dla zabawy zeby mi przepisal 1 opakowanir art  :Smile: 
Jak sie zglosi wiecej dziewczyn to moge pomyslec o recepcie ale za mniej niz 200 na pewno opakowania nie oddam.  :Smile:  tak taki ze mnie zly czlowiek!
moj-mai@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe oryginalne opakowanie 250 zł odbiór TYLKO OSOBISTY - Gdynia i okolice
Aleks88aleks@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 14 tabletek za 110 zł. kontakt: arthrotec.shop@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do odsprzedania 12 szt. Arthrotec forte 3razy co 4godz. ,sama je bralam i wszystko bylo ok .prosze pisac na kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, pod język na 30 minut i wypluwać rdzenie


Jezeli ciaza jest ponad 7tydz.to niewypluwajcie rdzenia poniewaz jest to srodek przeciwbolowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak przechodzilyscie "zabieg" tabletkami w 4 tyg ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezeli ciaza jest ponad 7tydz.to niewypluwajcie rdzenia poniewaz jest to srodek przeciwbolowy.


Kobieto, chyba na głowę upadłaś? każesz im łykać 12 sztuk tabletek przeciwbólowych w krótkim czasie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto, chyba na głowę upadłaś? każesz im łykać 12 sztuk tabletek przeciwbólowych w krótkim czasie ?


nie 12 ale pierwsze 4 no tak tego nienapisalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie 12 ale pierwsze 4 no tak tego nienapisalam


pozatym to tez zalezy od progu bolu danej osoby ,ja osobiscie bralam 8 calych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie czy są tu dziewczyny co pisały o obniżenie darowizny w Women of Web??  Ile potrafili obniżyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie czy są tu dziewczyny co pisały o obniżenie darowizny w Women of Web??  Ile potrafili obniżyć?



Osobiście nie pisałam do nich, ale wypowiadaly sie dziewczyny tu, ktorym z 90 obnizyli nawet na 20, zależy od Twojej sytuacji materialnej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 20szt za 150zl. 534 409 742

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli któraś potrzebuje arthrocet dzwoncie pod numer 507 652 075 ta pani jest naprawdę wiarygodna ja zamawialam we wtorek a dzis przesyłkę przyniósł listonosz naprawdę polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (20tab) całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) - mam tylko dwa opakowania
    Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk 
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie nie dawno bylam na tym forum i zadzwonilam do kobiety ktora miala mi pomoc. Owszem wszystko z przesylka bylo ok tyle ze tak jak tu pisza ze 3X4tab co 2 godz to zwykla bujda Serio.... Nigdy tak nie robcie jestem w 7 tyg i musze zamowic znowu bo pierwszym razem nie wyszlo. pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie nie dawno bylam na tym forum i zadzwonilam do kobiety ktora miala mi pomoc. Owszem wszystko z przesylka bylo ok tyle ze tak jak tu pisza ze 3X4tab co 2 godz to zwykla bujda Serio.... Nigdy tak nie robcie jestem w 7 tyg i musze zamowic znowu bo pierwszym razem nie wyszlo. pozdrawiam


Chyba jesteś handlarzem, któremu zależy na tym, żeby dziewczyny ciągle kupowały kolejne tabsy  :Big Grin:   Dawkowanie 3x4 tabletki jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe i zalecane przez Światową Organizację Zdrowia (WHO), z tym że nie co dwie, a co trzy godziny. 
A to że się czasem nie udaje, wynika z tego, że arthrotek ma skuteczność około 70 % i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moi drodzy , zdecydowalam sie pomoc jednej dziewczynie wyslalam jej arthrotec i milo mi ze jest zadowolona i mnie tu w mily sposob opisala . Jednak ja mowilam ze nr 781... Jest num fikcyjnym tylko na chwile... Widze jednak ze zostalam obdarzona zaufaniem . Pomoglam 2 kolejnym dziewczyna. Moge pomagac dalej. Dlatego sama bezposrednio podaje moj numer : 536086001. Prosze o wiadomosci sms, sama oddzwaniam . Anna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeśli któraś potrzebuje arthrocet dzwoncie pod numer 507 652 075 ta pani jest naprawdę wiarygodna ja zamawialam we wtorek a dzis przesyłkę przyniósł listonosz naprawdę polecam



tO BYLY MOJE NUMERY , JEDYNY KONTAKTOWY DO MNIE OBECNIE TO 536086001 ANNA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do dziewczyny której się nie udało dwa tygodnie temu zamówiłam art bylam w 6 tc powiedziano mi żeby brac tab jedna podrugiej tak wzielam i guzik z tego bylo tylko plamienie jestem teraz w 8tc we wtorek zam a dzis dostałam tabletki az sie boje a dawkowanie to 4tab co 3 godz. Mam cichą nadzieje że mi się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Anna jest naprawde uczciwa i milo się z nią rozmawia. Wytlumaczy wszystko za każdym razem odbiera telefon jak moze i cierpl*iwie tłumaczy wiem bo sama dzis z nia rozmawiałam jedyna zaufana osoba Pozdra wiam pani Aniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za żenująca autoreklama. ..nie dajcie się rolowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zazyłam tabletki zgodnie z zalecenie co 3 godziny po 4 tabletki,rozpoczaełam od godz 20stej.o dziwo po ostatnim dawkowaniu zasnęłam,godzina 7 rano krwawienie z dużą ilościa skrzepów,samopoczucie jak przy okresie.zazyłam będąc w 5tygodniu .poczekam teraz na wyniki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte 20tab za 150zl +kw. lub odbior osobisty. kontakt 534-409-742

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja kupilam przez neta i mnie oszukali... udalo mi sie zdobyc tabletki , w panice kupilam 2 opakowania... 1 mi zostalo i moge odsprzedac - tanio i szybko wiem ze czas w tej sytuacji sie liczy . moj nr tel 781278014- nie odpisuje na sms. anka


 to jest oszustwa.  781 która teraz niby się reklamuje z innego nr i ze tamten nr był niby chwilowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tam zamawiałam z neta czekałam dwa dni leki zablistrowane  no i paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości polecam 799-725-306


 Potwierdzam.
Telefon, następnego dnia przesyłka  (ze spr) Pani bardzo pomocna,  cierpliwa. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wczoraj przyjęlam tabletki art o 12, 15 i 18 4 pod język, po 1 dawce pobolewal brzuch, przy drugiej biegunka i brzuch i plecy pobolewaly i zaczęły się plamienia, po 3 dawce nasiliły się bóle brzucha pleców i gorączkę i dreszcze dostałam, krew leciała przy robieniu siku a tak to tylko trochę plamilam, jak już położyłam się spać to przestawał brzuch boleć, w nocy krew leciała tez przy robieniu siku :/  żadne duże skrzepy itp nie było  :Frown:  jak myślicie jest szansa ze dziś coś będzie się działo??  Dodam że dziś rano jak obudziłam sie to już nic nie bolało i krew tez ustala tylko plamienia mam teraz :Frown:  jjak było u was?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja polecam: arthrotec.shop@gmail.com. Paczka została wysłana z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłata, to bardzo ważne w dobie obecnych oszustw. Zawsze proście o możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości i nie dajcie się naciągnąć na płatność z góry!!!! 
A jeżeli chodzi o sam przebieg... to akurat u mnie skończył się dobrze. Krwawienie pojawiło się okolo 1 h po przyjęciu pierwszej dawki, kolejne dwie przyjełam dla pewnosci... Aha, i bardzo ważne żeby ktos przy was był, nie przechodzcie przez to same. Musicie tez miec możliwośc szybkiego dojazdu na pogotownie (w razie czego). 


Trzymajcie się 

Monika.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 360 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potwierdzam.
> Telefon, następnego dnia przesyłka  (ze spr) Pani bardzo pomocna,  cierpliwa. Polecam


Ja też polecam  u mnie było identycznie bardzo pomocna osoba 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ! Ja brałam Arthrotec Forte. Opiszę Wam wszystko po kolei, jak co brałam i co się działo. Na pewno zostanę przez niektórych źle odebrana, zmieszana z błotem, itd., bo wiadomo jak jest ... rozumiem dziewczyny, które decydują się na taki krok. Nie dlatego, że sama z niego korzystałam, ale każdy ma prawo do robienia z sobą co tylko chce i na co ma ochotę! Tak, oczywiście można się zabezpieczać, ale jeśli `coś zawiodło`, każda ma prawo zadecydować o tym sama czy chce ta ciąże utrzymać czy też zrezygnować. Ok. Do sedna. 
Moja profesja pewnie zszokuje co niektórych. Jestem Ratownikiem Medycznym. Tak! Ratownikiem ... moim zadaniem jest ratowanie życia i zdrowia .. a tu proszę.. ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałam każdy jest kowalem swojego losu i o sobie decyduje. Z Racji mojego `fachu` chciałabym pomóc Wam przejść `to` jak najbardziej bezpiecznie. 
Brałam Arthrotec Forte, niczym nie różni on się od zwykłego, ponieważ potrzebujemy tylko Misoprostolum, który ma taka samą dawkę 0,2 mg.
Ja zrobiłam tak : Tabletki rozkroiłam nożem ( tak jakbym kroiła pomarańczę na pół) , wyjęłam ta małą tabletkę (Diclofenaum), dzięki temu nie bałam się, że przez przypadek je połknę. Nie powoduje to też poparzenia w ustach, a także zmniejsza ryzyko odruchów wymiotnych przy wyjmowaniu ich z buzi. Tak 4 rozkruszone tabletki włożyłam pod język.. 1 dawka o 11;30 . o 12 popijając szklanką wody połknęłam tą papkę. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! Należy powstrzymać odruch wymiotny, ponieważ dawka, którą mamy przyjąć nie wchłonie. O godz. 13;30 pierwsze, delikatne krwawienie, dreszcze, ból pleców. 
Dawka druga 14;30 , przyjęta tak samo ... tu już większe krwawienie, ból jajników jak przy okresie .. dalej dreszcze, ból pleców.
Dawka trzecia 17;30, przyjęta tak samo, czyli tabletki wcześniej przygotowane pod język, o 18;00 popiłam szklanką wody... i tutaj już zaczyna się jazda. Zaznaczę, że jestem bardzo odporna na ból. Krwawienie + skrzepy wielkości wątróbki drobiowej  :Smile:  , ból silniejszy, ale do wytrzymania... dacie radę ! No i biegunka ... jak mogłam zapomnieć o biegunce, tej przeklętej ... ;/ Ale też do wytrzymania... efekty uboczne muszą jakieś być. Łykamy przecież 12 tabletek ! U mnie bez wymiotów. 
Teraz trochę potrzebnych info:
Przede wszystkim bliska osoba obok na która możemy liczyć ! Termometr- gorączka (zły znak dla nas). Musicie jeść i pić.. wiem, że łatwo mi powiedź, ale to bardzo ważne ... ja jadłam i piłam. Nie było z tym bardzo dużego problemu ... Ciśnieniomierz, ciśnienie skurczowe ( tzw. górne) nie może spaść poniżej 90 . świadczy to o dużej utracie płynów, czyli wstrząsie hipowolemicznym, stan zagrożenia życia. Kierunek -----> SZPITAL ! Mi bardzo pomógł na ból brzucha termofor z gorącą wodą... naprawdę cuda działa ! + masaż partnera! Ogólnie około godz. 00;00 poszliśmy spać .. krew przestała lecieć... było znośnie. Rano tez wszystko w porządku ! Miałam ochotę na jedzenie i coś ugotować, czego przez te 5 tygodni, (bo w takim tyg. ciąży byłam) nie robiłam, bo każdy zapach mnie drażnił i powodował mdłości. 
Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, że to Wasza decyzja i nikt jej za Was nie podejmie. Ja podjęłam ją właściwie sama, nie pytając partnera o zgodę, choć go o wszystkim poinformowałam i był przy mnie. Jestem egoistką, myślę o sobie i karierze jaką jeszcze muszę zrobić.. jeszcze drugie studia, szkolenia, podróże ( uwielbiam je). Mam własny dom.. narzeczonego, który jest dla mnie wszystkim i który pragnie mieć dzieci .. ale to jeszcze nie był mój czas.. nie byłam na to gotowa...
Myślę, że komuś pomogłam ... w razie pytań piszcie . Ja postaram się odpisać . 
Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja chciałam podziękować a zarazem powiedzieć wszystkim dziewczynom  które znajdują się w takiej sytuacji jakiej ja byłam jeszcze parę dni temu. Mi pomogła pani Ania 799-725-306  dostałam od niej 10szt methotrexate do ustnie i 800 mikrogramów Mizoprostolu dopochwowo.  wszystko się udało już po dawce do ustnej zaczęłam krwawić ale dostałam wskazówki że muszę zastosować również te do pochwy aby się oczyścić . wszystko miałam oryginalnie zapakowane a paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości . Z zestawu zostało mi 2szt methotrexate jeśli ktoś by potrzebował mogę oddać za darmo nie chcę pieniędzy mi się już nie przydadzą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po ilu dniach po zażyciu arto nalezy zrobic i sprawdzic test ciazowy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po ilu dniach po zażyciu arto nalezy zrobic i sprawdzic test ciazowy?


Test ciążowy, nawet jeśli się udało, może wychodzić pozytywny nawet do trzech-czterech tygodniu po zabiegu.  Dlatego po aborcji samym Arthrotekiem należy jak najszybciej zrobić USG, lub dwa badania betaHCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu.  Pamiętajcie, nawet największe krwawienie nie daje pewności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja chciałam podziękować a zarazem powiedzieć wszystkim dziewczynom  które znajdują się w takiej sytuacji jakiej ja byłam jeszcze parę dni temu. Mi pomogła pani Ania 799-725-306  dostałam od niej 10szt methotrexate do ustnie i 800 mikrogramów Mizoprostolu dopochwowo.  wszystko się udało już po dawce do ustnej zaczęłam krwawić ale dostałam wskazówki że muszę zastosować również te do pochwy aby się oczyścić . wszystko miałam oryginalnie zapakowane a paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości . Z zestawu zostało mi 2szt methotrexate jeśli ktoś by potrzebował mogę oddać za darmo nie chcę pieniędzy mi się już nie przydadzą .


hej dużo czytałam o ty methotrexate na stronie o aborcji ale bardzo ciężko zdobyć ten lek  czy on był zapakowany oryginalnie czy był luzem rzucony i  jakie miałaś dawkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ! Ja brałam Arthrotec Forte. Opiszę Wam wszystko po kolei, jak co brałam i co się działo. Na pewno zostanę przez niektórych źle odebrana, zmieszana z błotem, itd., bo wiadomo jak jest ... rozumiem dziewczyny, które decydują się na taki krok. Nie dlatego, że sama z niego korzystałam, ale każdy ma prawo do robienia z sobą co tylko chce i na co ma ochotę! Tak, oczywiście można się zabezpieczać, ale jeśli `coś zawiodło`, każda ma prawo zadecydować o tym sama czy chce ta ciąże utrzymać czy też zrezygnować. Ok. Do sedna. 
> Moja profesja pewnie zszokuje co niektórych. Jestem Ratownikiem Medycznym. Tak! Ratownikiem ... moim zadaniem jest ratowanie życia i zdrowia .. a tu proszę.. ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałam każdy jest kowalem swojego losu i o sobie decyduje. Z Racji mojego `fachu` chciałabym pomóc Wam przejść `to` jak najbardziej bezpiecznie. 
> Brałam Arthrotec Forte, niczym nie różni on się od zwykłego, ponieważ potrzebujemy tylko Misoprostolum, który ma taka samą dawkę 0,2 mg.
> Ja zrobiłam tak : Tabletki rozkroiłam nożem ( tak jakbym kroiła pomarańczę na pół) , wyjęłam ta małą tabletkę (Diclofenaum), dzięki temu nie bałam się, że przez przypadek je połknę. Nie powoduje to też poparzenia w ustach, a także zmniejsza ryzyko odruchów wymiotnych przy wyjmowaniu ich z buzi. Tak 4 rozkruszone tabletki włożyłam pod język.. 1 dawka o 11;30 . o 12 popijając szklanką wody połknęłam tą papkę. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! Należy powstrzymać odruch wymiotny, ponieważ dawka, którą mamy przyjąć nie wchłonie. O godz. 13;30 pierwsze, delikatne krwawienie, dreszcze, ból pleców. 
> Dawka druga 14;30 , przyjęta tak samo ... tu już większe krwawienie, ból jajników jak przy okresie .. dalej dreszcze, ból pleców.
> Dawka trzecia 17;30, przyjęta tak samo, czyli tabletki wcześniej przygotowane pod język, o 18;00 popiłam szklanką wody... i tutaj już zaczyna się jazda. Zaznaczę, że jestem bardzo odporna na ból. Krwawienie + skrzepy wielkości wątróbki drobiowej  , ból silniejszy, ale do wytrzymania... dacie radę ! No i biegunka ... jak mogłam zapomnieć o biegunce, tej przeklętej ... ;/ Ale też do wytrzymania... efekty uboczne muszą jakieś być. Łykamy przecież 12 tabletek ! U mnie bez wymiotów. 
> Teraz trochę potrzebnych info:
> Przede wszystkim bliska osoba obok na która możemy liczyć ! Termometr- gorączka (zły znak dla nas). Musicie jeść i pić.. wiem, że łatwo mi powiedź, ale to bardzo ważne ... ja jadłam i piłam. Nie było z tym bardzo dużego problemu ... Ciśnieniomierz, ciśnienie skurczowe ( tzw. górne) nie może spaść poniżej 90 . świadczy to o dużej utracie płynów, czyli wstrząsie hipowolemicznym, stan zagrożenia życia. Kierunek -----> SZPITAL ! Mi bardzo pomógł na ból brzucha termofor z gorącą wodą... naprawdę cuda działa ! + masaż partnera! Ogólnie około godz. 00;00 poszliśmy spać .. krew przestała lecieć... było znośnie. Rano tez wszystko w porządku ! Miałam ochotę na jedzenie i coś ugotować, czego przez te 5 tygodni, (bo w takim tyg. ciąży byłam) nie robiłam, bo każdy zapach mnie drażnił i powodował mdłości. 
> Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, że to Wasza decyzja i nikt jej za Was nie podejmie. Ja podjęłam ją właściwie sama, nie pytając partnera o zgodę, choć go o wszystkim poinformowałam i był przy mnie. Jestem egoistką, myślę o sobie i karierze jaką jeszcze muszę zrobić.. jeszcze drugie studia, szkolenia, podróże ( uwielbiam je). Mam własny dom.. narzeczonego, który jest dla mnie wszystkim i który pragnie mieć dzieci .. ale to jeszcze nie był mój czas.. nie byłam na to gotowa...
> ...


Witam mi za pierwszym razem raczej nie udało się, tez przyjmowalam takie same dawki, wczoraj zastosowalam te tabletki, było przez noc lekkie krwawienie ale tylko przy siku, a tak to dziśiaj od rana plamienia leciutko przez cały dzisiejszy dzień, i dlatego myślę że nie udało się, będę chciała powtórzyć to jeszcze raz, ale nie widzi mi się płacić 150. Czy  200zł za tabletki warte w aptece 45 zł, teraz udało mi się od kogoś odkupić niezuzyte czyli 13 tabletek, za niską cenę, ale teraz nie wiem gdzie mam szukać  :Frown:  może pani Ma jakiś dostęp do tabletek?  pozdrawiam 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupie tabletki Arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie, na tabletki powyżej 100 zł poprostu mnie nie stać :Frown:  

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mi za pierwszym razem raczej nie udało się, tez przyjmowalam takie same dawki, wczoraj zastosowalam te tabletki, było przez noc lekkie krwawienie ale tylko przy siku, a tak to dziśiaj od rana plamienia leciutko przez cały dzisiejszy dzień, i dlatego myślę że nie udało się, będę chciała powtórzyć to jeszcze raz, ale nie widzi mi się płacić 150. Czy  200zł za tabletki warte w aptece 45 zł, teraz udało mi się od kogoś odkupić niezuzyte czyli 13 tabletek, za niską cenę, ale teraz nie wiem gdzie mam szukać  może pani Ma jakiś dostęp do tabletek?  pozdrawiam 
> 
> S.



Nie mam możliwości wypisania tych tabletek.. Ale poproś kogoś starszego ... a może po prostu idź sama i wypisz receptę .. powiedz ze potrebujesz dla chorej babci,  a nie przyszła sama ze względu na warunki atmosferyczne, które uniemożliwiają jej chodzenie... bądź wyślij swojgo partnera z tą samą bajeczka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mysli pani ze uwierzą w ta bajeczke?  Ze przepisza te tabletki? Martwię się, bo po tym boli mnie w dole brzucha ale to jelita mnie bolą po tych tabletkach jakby kolka jelitowa.  Teraz za drugim razem napewno przyjmę je dopochwowo. Mam nadzieje ze za drugim razem zadzialaja  :Frown: 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysli pani ze uwierzą w ta bajeczke?  Ze przepisza te tabletki? Martwię się, bo po tym boli mnie w dole brzucha ale to jelita mnie bolą po tych tabletkach jakby kolka jelitowa.  Teraz za drugim razem napewno przyjmę je dopochwowo. Mam nadzieje ze za drugim razem zadzialaja 
> 
> S.


A czemu nie zamówisz od Women ? Mi obniżyły do 20 euro,  a przynajmniej miałam pewność, że pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,dziewczyny mam pytanie i prosiłabym o szybką odpowiedź.Wczoraj zażyłam Art tak jak należy,miałam bóle,skurcze i krwawienie jak przy okresie.wypadlo trochę skrzepów małych potem cos ja 1grosz przezroczysto-żółte z krwistymi niteczkami oraz podłużny skrzep krw z jakimiś błonkami.Jak myślicie udalo się?Był to 4tydzień.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu). Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl 
Pozdrawiam Kinga... 515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,dziewczyny mam pytanie i prosiłabym o szybką odpowiedź.Wczoraj zażyłam Art tak jak należy,miałam bóle,skurcze i krwawienie jak przy okresie.wypadlo trochę skrzepów małych potem cos ja 1grosz przezroczysto-żółte z krwistymi niteczkami oraz podłużny skrzep krw z jakimiś błonkami.Jak myślicie udalo się?Był to 4tydzień.Pozdrawiam


My możemy myśleć, co chcemy,  a Ty musisz iść na badania, żeby mieć pewność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu nie zamówisz od Women ? Mi obniżyły do 20 euro,  a przynajmniej miałam pewność, że pomoże.




Ale ile się czeka na przesyłkę?  I odzew od nich czy zgodzą się obniżyć? I czy w ogóle mi obniża darowiznę?  Czy nie zatrzymają przesyłki w cle?  Mieszkam w woj. Lubuskim.

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ile się czeka na przesyłkę?  I odzew od nich czy zgodzą się obniżyć? I czy w ogóle mi obniża darowiznę?  Czy nie zatrzymają przesyłki w cle?  Mieszkam w woj. Lubuskim.
> 
> S.


nie wiem, jak jest z lubuskim, ale ja też mieszkam w województwie gdzie zatrzymują (kuj-pom) i zamawiałam do łódzkiego na poste restante

o ile dobrze pamiętam, to na maszwybor.net widziałam listę niebezpiecznych województw

ja na przesyłkę czekałam 9 dni, wypełniłam konsultację i napisałam do nich maila, odpisały jeszcze tego samego dnia. Zamawiałam na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś wie które województwa są zagrożone przechwyceniem przesyłki z womenek?  Lub które województwa nie są zagrożone?? Proszę o pomoc. 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś wie które województwa są zagrożone przechwyceniem przesyłki z womenek?  Lub które województwa nie są zagrożone?? Proszę o pomoc. 
> 
> S.


potwierdzam, na maszwybor.net jest taki watek, ja się z niego dowiedziałam, ze dolnośląskie jest bezpieczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze albo nie widzę gdzie to jest albo znaleźć nie mogę tego wątku o zagrożonych województwach na maszwybor .net. Czy ktoś może link mi tu wkleić??  Proszę o odpowiedź. 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze albo nie widzę gdzie to jest albo znaleźć nie mogę tego wątku o zagrożonych województwach na maszwybor .net. Czy ktoś może link mi tu wkleić??  Proszę o odpowiedź. 
> 
> S.


Tu nie da się linka wrzucić.  Musisz się zalogować i w dziale FAQ jest chyba taki wątek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, lubuskie jest niebezpieczne.  Do wyboru masz zachodniopomorskie lub dolnośląskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Czy po wszystkim bylyscie u ginekologa? Bo na pewno trzeba bedzie tylko co powoedziec ze sie poronilo czy ze wogole sie nie wiedzialo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie z apteki. Cena 100 zł     agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, lubuskie jest niebezpieczne.  Do wyboru masz zachodniopomorskie lub dolnośląskie


Słuchajcie i jak to podać normalnie do wysyłki adres poczty np.w Bolesławcu jako przesyłka Poste restante ??
 (Bo bolesławiec w woj. Lubuskim.) 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Płaci się coś na poczcie za ta przesyłkę Poste restante?? Czy to juz tam jak przyjadę na pocztę to tylko odebrać i to wszystko? 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Płaci się coś na poczcie za ta przesyłkę Poste restante?? Czy to juz tam jak przyjadę na pocztę to tylko odebrać i to wszystko? 
> 
> S.


W konsultacji podajesz zamiast swojego adresu, dokładny adres urzędu pocztowego, na który ma być wysłana paczka do bezpiecznego województwa. Dostaniesz od Womenek nr przesyłki,  i śledzisz jej drogę na stronie poczty polskiej. Jak zobaczysz że dotarła do urzędu docelowego,  jedziesz i odbierasz.  I tyle.  Nic dodatkowo nie płacisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również mam na odsprzedanie, 12tabl z apteki, 12 a nie 20, ponieważ 8 zostalo zuzytych, po 5h zadzialalo. 50zl+kw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Również mam na odsprzedanie, 12tabl z apteki, 12 a nie 20, ponieważ 8 zostalo zuzytych, po 5h zadzialalo. 50zl+kw


Witam zainteresowana jestem tymi tabletkami, mogę prosić o mail do dogadania się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam zainteresowana jestem tymi tabletkami, mogę prosić o mail do dogadania się?


Albo podam od razu maila: Sandra01.sz@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie. Ja polecam wam arthrotec.shop@gmail.com. Szybko tanio i bezpiecznie.

Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 16 tabletek Arthrotecu, czyli wszystkie potrzebne dawki, ja potrzebuje tylko czterech tabletek, więc resztę chcę sprzedać i tym samym pomóc innej kobiecie. Ja sama jestem już po, więc też możecie do mnie pisać z jakimiś pytaniami dotyczącymi przebiegu itp. Sprzedam za 250 zł wraz z kosztami przesyłki, mail: werkaa1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 36 szt Arthrotecu
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Również mam na odsprzedanie, 12tabl z apteki, 12 a nie 20, ponieważ 8 zostalo zuzytych, po 5h zadzialalo. 50zl+kw


Proszę o odpowiedź ja chętnie kupie te tabletki : Sandra01.sz@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam art forte za 130zl + kw. tel 513 235 277

----------


## ona on

odsprzedam 11 tabl. Art.
kontakt onaon1979@wp.pl
tylko odbiór na mieście, nie wysyłam.
cena 150 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam 11 tabl. Art.
kontakt onaon1979@wp.pl
tylko odbiór na mieście, nie wysyłam.
dobra sprzedam za 130 zł, bo niekompletne opakowanie.
odbiór w Warszawie lub okolicach +30 km. podjadę

----------


## Dorot

> Dziewczyny! Dzis o 13 wsadzilam 4 tabl a.r.t, potrzymalam 30 min, wyrzucilam rdzen i polknelam.
> Druga dawke o 16,  potrzymalam 30 min wyplulam WSZYSTKO, pozniej o 19 wzielam 2tabl i znowu po 30 min wszystko wyplulam.  Bylam w 6 tyg.
> 
> Przeza caly czas lekko, naprawde LEKKO bolalo mnie podbrzusze ok 16-17 zaczelo sie krwawienie, bardzo skape, niecala podpaska do 19.30 bo juz o 19.30 wypadlo biale jajeczko ok 1cm. Wygladalo jak pileczka  bez powietrza w srodku. Ufff..  Od razu lepiej! Prawde mowiac nie ma co panikować.
> Zobaczymy ile bedzie trwalo krwawienie.
> D.


Minął miesiąc i jeden dzień i dostałam normalny 6ciodniowy okres  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) mam do odsprzedania
Arthrotec (20tab) całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) - mam tylko dwa opakowania
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk 
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe oryginalne opakowanie 250 zł odbiór TYLKO OSOBISTY - Gdynia 
Aleks88aleks@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisalam mail Aleks88aleks@wp.pl 
Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

MIAŁAM KRWAWIENIE TYLKO JEDEN DZIEN SKRZEPY NIC WIECEJ 5 TYDZIEN CZY JAK JUZ USTAŁO TO NORMALNE?????NADAL MAM MDŁOSCI :/ 
Hej dziewczyny ! Ja brałam Arthrotec Forte. Opiszę Wam wszystko po kolei, jak co brałam i co się działo. Na pewno zostanę przez niektórych źle odebrana, zmieszana z błotem, itd., bo wiadomo jak jest ... rozumiem dziewczyny, które decydują się na taki krok. Nie dlatego, że sama z niego korzystałam, ale każdy ma prawo do robienia z sobą co tylko chce i na co ma ochotę! Tak, oczywiście można się zabezpieczać, ale jeśli `coś zawiodło`, każda ma prawo zadecydować o tym sama czy chce ta ciąże utrzymać czy też zrezygnować. Ok. Do sedna. 
Moja profesja pewnie zszokuje co niektórych. Jestem Ratownikiem Medycznym. Tak! Ratownikiem ... moim zadaniem jest ratowanie życia i zdrowia .. a tu proszę.. ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałam każdy jest kowalem swojego losu i o sobie decyduje. Z Racji mojego `fachu` chciałabym pomóc Wam przejść `to` jak najbardziej bezpiecznie. 
Brałam Arthrotec Forte, niczym nie różni on się od zwykłego, ponieważ potrzebujemy tylko Misoprostolum, który ma taka samą dawkę 0,2 mg.
Ja zrobiłam tak : Tabletki rozkroiłam nożem ( tak jakbym kroiła pomarańczę na pół) , wyjęłam ta małą tabletkę (Diclofenaum), dzięki temu nie bałam się, że przez przypadek je połknę. Nie powoduje to też poparzenia w ustach, a także zmniejsza ryzyko odruchów wymiotnych przy wyjmowaniu ich z buzi. Tak 4 rozkruszone tabletki włożyłam pod język.. 1 dawka o 11;30 . o 12 popijając szklanką wody połknęłam tą papkę. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! Należy powstrzymać odruch wymiotny, ponieważ dawka, którą mamy przyjąć nie wchłonie. O godz. 13;30 pierwsze, delikatne krwawienie, dreszcze, ból pleców. 
Dawka druga 14;30 , przyjęta tak samo ... tu już większe krwawienie, ból jajników jak przy okresie .. dalej dreszcze, ból pleców.
Dawka trzecia 17;30, przyjęta tak samo, czyli tabletki wcześniej przygotowane pod język, o 18;00 popiłam szklanką wody... i tutaj już zaczyna się jazda. Zaznaczę, że jestem bardzo odporna na ból. Krwawienie + skrzepy wielkości wątróbki drobiowej  :Smile:  , ból silniejszy, ale do wytrzymania... dacie radę ! No i biegunka ... jak mogłam zapomnieć o biegunce, tej przeklętej ... ;/ Ale też do wytrzymania... efekty uboczne muszą jakieś być. Łykamy przecież 12 tabletek ! U mnie bez wymiotów. 
Teraz trochę potrzebnych info:
Przede wszystkim bliska osoba obok na która możemy liczyć ! Termometr- gorączka (zły znak dla nas). Musicie jeść i pić.. wiem, że łatwo mi powiedź, ale to bardzo ważne ... ja jadłam i piłam. Nie było z tym bardzo dużego problemu ... Ciśnieniomierz, ciśnienie skurczowe ( tzw. górne) nie może spaść poniżej 90 . świadczy to o dużej utracie płynów, czyli wstrząsie hipowolemicznym, stan zagrożenia życia. Kierunek -----> SZPITAL ! Mi bardzo pomógł na ból brzucha termofor z gorącą wodą... naprawdę cuda działa ! + masaż partnera! Ogólnie około godz. 00;00 poszliśmy spać .. krew przestała lecieć... było znośnie. Rano tez wszystko w porządku ! Miałam ochotę na jedzenie i coś ugotować, czego przez te 5 tygodni, (bo w takim tyg. ciąży byłam) nie robiłam, bo każdy zapach mnie drażnił i powodował mdłości. 
Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, że to Wasza decyzja i nikt jej za Was nie podejmie. Ja podjęłam ją właściwie sama, nie pytając partnera o zgodę, choć go o wszystkim poinformowałam i był przy mnie. Jestem egoistką, myślę o sobie i karierze jaką jeszcze muszę zrobić.. jeszcze drugie studia, szkolenia, podróże ( uwielbiam je). Mam własny dom.. narzeczonego, który jest dla mnie wszystkim i który pragnie mieć dzieci .. ale to jeszcze nie był mój czas.. nie byłam na to gotowa...
Myślę, że komuś pomogłam ... w razie pytań piszcie . Ja postaram się odpisać . 
Powodzenia.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korzystałam z forum  tabletki zamówiłam w czwartek w piątek były już u mnie , cały ten zabieg zaczęłam w sobotę bo mąż miał wolne i mógł mi pomóc w niedzielę przyjęłam trzy dawki i po 17 było już po  poronieniu byłam w dość wysokim tygodniu 16 wszystko wydaliłam przy skurczach dziś krwawię jak przy okresie czuje się dobrze polecam799-725-306

----------


## b...

ja tez moge kogos polecic. Pani Joanna, szybko , uczciwie i tanio. z czystym sumieniem polecam . ja bralam arth... numer do tej pani tez moge podac bo jest goldna zaufania 570551661. 
 powodzenia dziewczyny. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja korzystałam z forum  tabletki zamówiłam w czwartek w piątek były już u mnie , cały ten zabieg zaczęłam w sobotę bo mąż miał wolne i mógł mi pomóc w niedzielę przyjęłam trzy dawki i po 17 było już po  poronieniu byłam w dość wysokim tygodniu 16 wszystko wydaliłam przy skurczach dziś krwawię jak przy okresie czuje się dobrze polecam799-725-306


17 tydzień to już poród prawie jak to przeszłaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, błagam, pomóżcie! Właśnie zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywny. Według obliczeń to 6 tydzień (nie wiem, czy liczy się rzeczywisty wiek płodu, czy wiek ciąży, jak wszędzie podają). Czy Women on Waves wysyłają do Polski (dolnośląskie)? Jaki jest czas oczekiwania na przesyłkę? Chodzi mi o jak najkrótszy czas oczekiwania.
Może któraś z Was wie, gdzie mogę dostać receptę na Arthrotec?
alicja-urbanska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja korzystałam z forum  tabletki zamówiłam w czwartek w piątek były już u mnie , cały ten zabieg zaczęłam w sobotę bo mąż miał wolne i mógł mi pomóc w niedzielę przyjęłam trzy dawki i po 17 było już po  poronieniu byłam w dość wysokim tygodniu 16 wszystko wydaliłam przy skurczach dziś krwawię jak przy okresie czuje się dobrze polecam799-725-306


i co zrobiłaś z dzieckiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, błagam, pomóżcie! Właśnie zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywny. Według obliczeń to 6 tydzień (nie wiem, czy liczy się rzeczywisty wiek płodu, czy wiek ciąży, jak wszędzie podają). Czy Women on Waves wysyłają do Polski (dolnośląskie)? Jaki jest czas oczekiwania na przesyłkę? Chodzi mi o jak najkrótszy czas oczekiwania.
> Może któraś z Was wie, gdzie mogę dostać receptę na Arthrotec?
> alicja-urbanska@o2.pl


Dolnośląskie jest bezpieczne, sama zamawiałam do Wrocławia, paczka przyszła w 9 dni od zamówienia, a wcześniej miałam dwie nieudane próby z Arthrotekiem, także nie polecam. lepiej poczekać ten tydzień plus minus i mieć z głowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, potrzebuje pomocy, raz zostałam oszukana i przysłano mi paczkę chusteczek higienicznych za notabene 200 zł a potrzebue sprawdzonego i godnego polecenia sprzedawce arth forte. Proszę o na prawdę zaufany kontakt!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja też  zamawiałam wczoraj od pani z tą końcówką ,306 przesyłka miała już dziś być  mnie  , dostałam numer nadania i jak w necie sprawdzałam to o 7:20 została przekazana do doręczenia a jest przed 12 a paczki nie ma to znaczy że gdzie ona jest czy dzisiaj ją dostane cze co się z nią dzieje ??


Pisałam tu kilka dni temu cała w nerwach i stresie dziś już piszę ze spokojem byłam na USG pani Ginekolog stwierdziła że poroniłam i że musiało być to poronienie w bardzo wczesnym tygodniu jeśli tego nie odczułam  .Ginekolog powiedziała że kiedy doszło do poronienia wydawało mi się że przechodzę miesiączkę , oczywiści wszystko potwierdziłam , wszystko mi się samo oczyściło dostałam tylko receptę krople Gynacoheel N , tak naprawdę był to dużo wyższy tydzień  , cieszę się że jest już po wszystkim pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, potrzebuje pomocy, raz zostałam oszukana i przysłano mi paczkę chusteczek higienicznych za notabene 200 zł a potrzebue sprawdzonego i godnego polecenia sprzedawce arth forte. Proszę o na prawdę zaufany kontakt!!


Cześć ja zamawiałam art forte75 dla siostry wszystko grało paczka ze sprawdzeniem pobranie i fajny kontakt  no i blistry 799-725-306 teraz dla taty szukam cytotec ma wrzód  dwunastnicy potrzebuję pewnego źródła i oryginalnych tabletek w dobrej cenie  potrzebuję 2lub3 opakowania jeśli ma ktoś kontakt to bardzo proszę oczywiści paczka tylko za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przelewów na konto nie robię .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja zamówiłam zestaw niby oryginalny i pewny bez żadnych domieszek zapłaciłam 730zł a ta oszustka wysłała mi 10szt cytotecu  nie dajcie się jej naciągać zwykła oszustka 883125454 OSZUSTKA!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje tabletek juz nie wiem kto jest tu wiarygodny.....jestem w 4/5 tygodniu.  Mam juz trójkę wspanialych dzieci na czwarte nie pora nie teraz.  Nie wiem jak wogole doszlo do zaplodnienia jakis cholerny przypadek ale ok jest i potrzebuje waszej pomocy. Prosze o odp na maila p.glinkowska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MIAŁAM KRWAWIENIE TYLKO JEDEN DZIEN SKRZEPY NIC WIECEJ 5 TYDZIEN CZY JAK JUZ USTAŁO TO NORMALNE?????NADAL MAM MDŁOSCI :/ 
> Hej dziewczyny ! Ja brałam Arthrotec Forte. Opiszę Wam wszystko po kolei, jak co brałam i co się działo. Na pewno zostanę przez niektórych źle odebrana, zmieszana z błotem, itd., bo wiadomo jak jest ... rozumiem dziewczyny, które decydują się na taki krok. Nie dlatego, że sama z niego korzystałam, ale każdy ma prawo do robienia z sobą co tylko chce i na co ma ochotę! Tak, oczywiście można się zabezpieczać, ale jeśli `coś zawiodło`, każda ma prawo zadecydować o tym sama czy chce ta ciąże utrzymać czy też zrezygnować. Ok. Do sedna. 
> Moja profesja pewnie zszokuje co niektórych. Jestem Ratownikiem Medycznym. Tak! Ratownikiem ... moim zadaniem jest ratowanie życia i zdrowia .. a tu proszę.. ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałam każdy jest kowalem swojego losu i o sobie decyduje. Z Racji mojego `fachu` chciałabym pomóc Wam przejść `to` jak najbardziej bezpiecznie. 
> Brałam Arthrotec Forte, niczym nie różni on się od zwykłego, ponieważ potrzebujemy tylko Misoprostolum, który ma taka samą dawkę 0,2 mg.
> Ja zrobiłam tak : Tabletki rozkroiłam nożem ( tak jakbym kroiła pomarańczę na pół) , wyjęłam ta małą tabletkę (Diclofenaum), dzięki temu nie bałam się, że przez przypadek je połknę. Nie powoduje to też poparzenia w ustach, a także zmniejsza ryzyko odruchów wymiotnych przy wyjmowaniu ich z buzi. Tak 4 rozkruszone tabletki włożyłam pod język.. 1 dawka o 11;30 . o 12 popijając szklanką wody połknęłam tą papkę. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! Należy powstrzymać odruch wymiotny, ponieważ dawka, którą mamy przyjąć nie wchłonie. O godz. 13;30 pierwsze, delikatne krwawienie, dreszcze, ból pleców. 
> Dawka druga 14;30 , przyjęta tak samo ... tu już większe krwawienie, ból jajników jak przy okresie .. dalej dreszcze, ból pleców.
> Dawka trzecia 17;30, przyjęta tak samo, czyli tabletki wcześniej przygotowane pod język, o 18;00 popiłam szklanką wody... i tutaj już zaczyna się jazda. Zaznaczę, że jestem bardzo odporna na ból. Krwawienie + skrzepy wielkości wątróbki drobiowej  , ból silniejszy, ale do wytrzymania... dacie radę ! No i biegunka ... jak mogłam zapomnieć o biegunce, tej przeklętej ... ;/ Ale też do wytrzymania... efekty uboczne muszą jakieś być. Łykamy przecież 12 tabletek ! U mnie bez wymiotów. 
> Teraz trochę potrzebnych info:
> Przede wszystkim bliska osoba obok na która możemy liczyć ! Termometr- gorączka (zły znak dla nas). Musicie jeść i pić.. wiem, że łatwo mi powiedź, ale to bardzo ważne ... ja jadłam i piłam. Nie było z tym bardzo dużego problemu ... Ciśnieniomierz, ciśnienie skurczowe ( tzw. górne) nie może spaść poniżej 90 . świadczy to o dużej utracie płynów, czyli wstrząsie hipowolemicznym, stan zagrożenia życia. Kierunek -----> SZPITAL ! Mi bardzo pomógł na ból brzucha termofor z gorącą wodą... naprawdę cuda działa ! + masaż partnera! Ogólnie około godz. 00;00 poszliśmy spać .. krew przestała lecieć... było znośnie. Rano tez wszystko w porządku ! Miałam ochotę na jedzenie i coś ugotować, czego przez te 5 tygodni, (bo w takim tyg. ciąży byłam) nie robiłam, bo każdy zapach mnie drażnił i powodował mdłości. 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

kiedy zazylas tabletki ? Ja tez tak mialam w sumie. Wzięłam w środę i tu strzępy i krwawienie ... a w czwartek i piątek tylko lekkie plamienia... dopiero od soboty zaczęły się porządne krwawienia ... więc może i Ciebie też tak będzie ? Na wszelki wypadek zrób badanie beta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Guest
Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC
Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 200 mcg czysty( mizoprostol) tabletki pochodza z un gdzie aborcja jest legalna sa zablistrowane orginalnie w listku na odwrocie jest numer seri i numer fabryczny data waznosci do 2018 wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci poczta polska cena listek 10 tab 350 zl kontakt najpierw SMS oddzwonie 729264911 aga

----------


## Anika 112

Dziewczyny nie róbcie tego, będziecie pozniej bardzo żałowały! Wiem to po sobie, zrobiłam to 6 miesiecy
temu, do dziś nie moge sie pozbierać. Nigdy w życiu nie zrobiłabym tego drugi raz!!! Cały czas myśle 
o tym ze juz za miesiąc miałabym dzidzie. Teraz juz niestety po tym co zrobiłam, więcej dzieci mieć nie moge, a do tego mam problem z cystami na jajnikach. Zastanówcie sie prosze zanim to zrobicie!!! To jest najgorsza rzecz jaką w życiu zrobilam i będe teraz żałowała tego do końca zycia!!!!

----------


## onaon

Sprzedam za 130 zł w Warszawie lub okolicach z dowozem 11 tabletek.
onaon1979@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dla mnie niestety fundacja whw nie chciała obniżyć darowizny chociaż napisałam jak ciężka mam sytuacje  :Frown:  niestety nie każdemu obniżają do 20 euro  :Frown:  będę sobie musiała poradzić z zzałatwieniem recepty na Arthrotec, już raz go zastosowalam i nie pomógł a byłam gdzieś w około 5tc.niestety... Chciałam spróbować z zestawem.od womenek ale niestety... Czy Arthrotec pomoże za drugim razem??  Proszę o odpowiedź 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dla mnie niestety fundacja whw nie chciała obniżyć darowizny chociaż napisałam jak ciężka mam sytuacje  niestety nie każdemu obniżają do 20 euro  będę sobie musiała poradzić z zzałatwieniem recepty na Arthrotec, już raz go zastosowalam i nie pomógł a byłam gdzieś w około 5tc.niestety... Chciałam spróbować z zestawem.od womenek ale niestety... Czy Arthrotec pomoże za drugim razem??  Proszę o odpowiedź 
> 
> S.


trudno powiedzieć, czy pomoże, czasem nie pomaga i za czwartym razem. A o jaką kwotę prosiły ? Może skądś pożyczysz, nawet jakieś chwilówki, albo od kogoś? sprzedasz coś niepotrzebnego ? Załatwienie recepty to też nie taka prosta sprawa, a czas leci, a tak mógłby już lecieć pewny zestaw do Ciebie. 

Organizację też trzeba zrozumieć, i tak wyciągają do nas rękę w podbramkowej sytuacji, kiedy nasze Państwo Polskie ma nas w dupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie róbcie tego, będziecie pozniej bardzo żałowały! Wiem to po sobie, zrobiłam to 6 miesiecy
> temu, do dziś nie moge sie pozbierać. Nigdy w życiu nie zrobiłabym tego drugi raz!!! Cały czas myśle 
> o tym ze juz za miesiąc miałabym dzidzie. Teraz juz niestety po tym co zrobiłam, więcej dzieci mieć nie moge, a do tego mam problem z cystami na jajnikach. Zastanówcie sie prosze zanim to zrobicie!!! To jest najgorsza rzecz jaką w życiu zrobilam i będe teraz żałowała tego do końca zycia!!!!


to zjeżdzaj na forum dla aniołków, i tam płacz. Jeżeli kobieta jest w 100 % pewna swojej decyzji, to aborcja przynosi jedynie ulgę i poczucie odzyskanej wolności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie róbcie tego, będziecie pozniej bardzo żałowały! Wiem to po sobie, zrobiłam to 6 miesiecy
> temu, do dziś nie moge sie pozbierać. Nigdy w życiu nie zrobiłabym tego drugi raz!!! Cały czas myśle 
> o tym ze juz za miesiąc miałabym dzidzie. Teraz juz niestety po tym co zrobiłam, więcej dzieci mieć nie moge, a do tego mam problem z cystami na jajnikach. Zastanówcie sie prosze zanim to zrobicie!!! To jest najgorsza rzecz jaką w życiu zrobilam i będe teraz żałowała tego do końca zycia!!!!




Nie pierdol mieczaku, ja dzieci wychowywac nie zamierzam a ty jak sie pozbierac nie mozesz to idz do psychologa sie wyzalic a jak chcesz oczyscic sumienie to adoptuj dziecko z sierocinca ale nie noworodka bo takim najlatwiej adoptuj dorosle juz to sobie odkupisz swoje winy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art. 3/4 opakowania (wystarczy by poronic :Wink:  )
Jesli jestes zainteresowana to podaj maila w komentarzu to napisze wiadomosc
Odbior osobisty w lublinie lub 2.02 w warszawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mieszkam w warszawa mozemy sie spotkac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam art. 3/4 opakowania (wystarczy by poronic )
> Jesli jestes zainteresowana to podaj maila w komentarzu to napisze wiadomosc
> Odbior osobisty w lublinie lub 2.02 w warszawie


 jestem zainteresowana moj meil cyganeczka5555@ineria.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam za 130 zł w Warszawie lub okolicach z dowozem 11 tabletek.
> onaon1979@wp.pl


jestem zainteresowana moj meil cyganeczka5555@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trudno powiedzieć, czy pomoże, czasem nie pomaga i za czwartym razem. A o jaką kwotę prosiły ? Może skądś pożyczysz, nawet jakieś chwilówki, albo od kogoś? sprzedasz coś niepotrzebnego ? Załatwienie recepty to też nie taka prosta sprawa, a czas leci, a tak mógłby już lecieć pewny zestaw do Ciebie. 
> 
> Organizację też trzeba zrozumieć, i tak wyciągają do nas rękę w podbramkowej sytuacji, kiedy nasze Państwo Polskie ma nas w dupie


Tak kochana ja to wszystko rozumiem, może dla niektórych wydanie 200 zł to mało, dla mnie to dużo ponieważ nie pracuje jestem aktualnie na utrzymaniu rodziców a mam już jednego synka,także trochę się u mnie porobiło źle, może jakoś uda mi się od kogoś pożyczyć, nie lubię być zapozyczona u kogoś z tym ze poprostu na razie mam taką sytuację a nie inna, chociaż urodzenie dziecka tymbardziej nie wchodzi w grę bo całkiem pogmatwalabym sobie życie. Jakoś to może załatwie bo jednak nie mam 100% pewności ze Arthrotec mi pomoże za 2 razem. 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak kochana, ja to wszystko rozumiem,  ale jak teraz nie znajdziesz tych 200 zł,  to za pół roku będziesz musiała znaleźć na pampersy i kaszki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paula.krasko@onet.pl
Cala paczka arth, oryginalna.z apteki. 20 tab
odbior Gdansk i na trasie w stronę kartuz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak kochana, ja to wszystko rozumiem,  ale jak teraz nie znajdziesz tych 200 zł,  to za pół roku będziesz musiała znaleźć na pampersy i kaszki


To dlatego mówię że muszę szybko załatwić pieniążki, a urodzić i tak nie urodze,już podjęłam decyzję i jak już raz zaczęłam to już nie ma odwrotu, tym bardziej ze naczytalam się ze te tabletki mogą uszkadzac płód i wywoływać później wady wrodzone u dziecka. Także tak czy inaczej jestem zdecydowana.  

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam art forte za 130zl + kw. tel 513 235 277

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jednak byłam u ginekologa i poronilam po 1 dawce art. Krwawienie i ból brzucha wystąpiło za 2-3 dni od przyjęcia, także spokojnie nie martwić się... 

S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jednak byłam u ginekologa i poronilam po 1 dawce art. Krwawienie i ból brzucha wystąpiło za 2-3 dni od przyjęcia, także spokojnie nie martwić się... 
> 
> S.


Gratuluję.  To potwierdza tylko jak ważne są badania po aborcji samym Arthrotekiem. Czasem jest wielkie krwawienie,  a ciąża dalej żywa,  a czasem odwrotnie,  niewiele krwi i bólu,  ale ciąża obumiera .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Blistry*

Czyli wydalam duzo więcej przez pazernosc a moglam stracic jeszcze prawie dwie stowki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jednak byłam u ginekologa i poronilam po 1 dawce art. Krwawienie i ból brzucha wystąpiło za 2-3 dni od przyjęcia, także spokojnie nie martwić się... 
> 
> S.


Hej S. Gdzie kupilas art ? Mozesz dac namiary jakies sprawdzone albo ktokolwiek ma ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

#1351
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
pojebane kurwiszony , szmatławe dziwki wpierdalacie się w nie swój biznes kurwy jebane to jest mój interes nikt nie będzie mi się w niego wpierdalał wszystkie załatwię telefony na pały podam żadna już nie będzie sprzedawać dziwki wredne szmaty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej powiedzcie mi czy po wszystkim odczekujecie az krwawienie ustapi i wtedy idziecie sie badac do gina czy jak wszystko sie unormuje.... Pytam bo wazne jest by sprawdzic czy sie udalo wiec czas wazny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej powiedzcie mi czy po wszystkim odczekujecie az krwawienie ustapi i wtedy idziecie sie badac do gina czy jak wszystko sie unormuje.... Pytam bo wazne jest by sprawdzic czy sie udalo wiec czas wazny


nalezy iść jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem ze jak najszybciej ale chodzi mi czy po ustanoi krwawienia czy z krwawieniem

----------


## KobietawSieci

zależy co brałas, jak artrotek to z krwawieniem 
jak zestaw od Women Help Women lub Women on Web po zakończeniu krwawienia
jak zestaw z internetu od nieznanej osoby/firmy/strony z krwawieniem od razu po wzięciu leków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte. Tab kupilam w aptece, nawet go nie otwieralam.  odbior osobisty lub wysylka tel 534-409-742 cena 150zl

----------


## KobietawSieci

a dlaczego sprzedajesz prawie 3 razy drożej skoro go nie tknęłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w sobotę wzięłam arthrocet a dzis wypadlo zemnie cos w postaci watrobki co to może znaczyć

----------


## KobietawSieci

prawdopodobnie masz poronienie w toku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz boli mnie krzyż leci krew cos jeszcze może wylecieć czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec  całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk 
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy jest dla mnie jeszcze jakas szansa na usuniecie? Dzisiaj gin potwierdził mi ze jestem w ciazy, równo 11 tc sie zaczał, czy jest jeszcze mozliwosc usuniecie? Nie mam tyle kasy na tabletki z wow, zreszta chyba juz za pózno, bo zanim dojda, a arthrotec nie wiem czy uda mi sie załatwic. Doradzcie prosze co robic. Nie moge urodzic tego dziecka, mam juz 2 wspaniałych dzieci, a na 3 mnie nie stac ;-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zależy co brałas, jak artrotek to z krwawieniem 
> jak zestaw od Women Help Women lub Women on Web po zakończeniu krwawienia
> jak zestaw z internetu od nieznanej osoby/firmy/strony z krwawieniem od razu po wzięciu leków



Arthorteciem aha no to musze sie w takim razie umowic... Tylko co powiedziec ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy jest dla mnie jeszcze jakas szansa na usuniecie? Dzisiaj gin potwierdził mi ze jestem w ciazy, równo 11 tc sie zaczał, czy jest jeszcze mozliwosc usuniecie? Nie mam tyle kasy na tabletki z wow, zreszta chyba juz za pózno, bo zanim dojda, a arthrotec nie wiem czy uda mi sie załatwic. Doradzcie prosze co robic. Nie moge urodzic tego dziecka, mam juz 2 wspaniałych dzieci, a na 3 mnie nie stac ;-(


Ale czemu tak późno myślisz nad usunięciem? Wejdź na masz wybór.pl tam ci doradza profesjonalistki w tej dziedzinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam art. 3/4 opakowania (wystarczy by poronic )
> Jesli jestes zainteresowana to podaj maila w komentarzu to napisze wiadomosc
> Odbior osobisty w lublinie lub 2.02 w warszawie


 ape.mya@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale czemu tak późno myślisz nad usunięciem? Wejdź na masz wybór.pl tam ci doradza profesjonalistki w tej dziedzinie.


Jak juz , to na maszwybor.net.  Na zestaw nie jest za późno, sama usuwalam w 14 tygodniu. A paczki idą teraz bardzo szybko .  Po wypełnieniu konsultacji zawsze możesz napisać do womenek z prośbą o obniżenie darowizny. Polecam womenhelp.org,  sprawniejszy kontakt mailowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam 799-725-306 dostałam całe oryginalne opakowanie  methotrexate i 4 tab art do pochwy do wydalenia tak mi pani powiedziała. Przeszukałam neta i faktycznie powinno pomóc  znalazłam takie info

Methotrexate + Mizoprostol 	Mizoprostol*
Mechanizm działania 	Mifepristone: blokowanie progesteronu, zatrzymanie procesu zagnieżdżenia jaja płodowego

Methotrexate: zatrzymanie podziału komórek;
 	Mizoprostol: wywołanie skurczów macicy

 	Methotrexate doustnie (50 mg) lub domięśniowo (50 mg/m2) - przeciętna dawka 50-75 mg;

+ 800 mcg Mizoprostol dopochwowo 2-3 dni później.

Jutro zaczynam oby się udało .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam 799-725-306 dostałam całe oryginalne opakowanie  methotrexate i 4 tab art do pochwy do wydalenia tak mi pani powiedziała. Przeszukałam neta i faktycznie powinno pomóc  znalazłam takie info
> 
> Methotrexate + Mizoprostol 	Mizoprostol*
> Mechanizm działania 	Mifepristone: blokowanie progesteronu, zatrzymanie procesu zagnieżdżenia jaja płodowego
> 
> Methotrexate: zatrzymanie podziału komórek;
>  	Mizoprostol: wywołanie skurczów macicy
> 
>  	Methotrexate doustnie (50 mg) lub domięśniowo (50 mg/m2) - przeciętna dawka 50-75 mg;
> ...


Ile dałaś?  Czytałam o tym methrotrexacie, że jest bardzo toksyczny, może nawet białaczkę powodować. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Zostało mi 12 szt Arthrotecu
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcmia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.ja już po wszystkim.chcialam napisac parę kwestii może komuś pomogę...byłam w 6tc.bardzo się bałam ale z mężem wspólnie podjęliśmy taką decyzję.Artrotec kupiłam w aptece udało się bez recepty.kosztował 37zł.brałam dopochwowo 4x4tab.co 4godz.po pierwszej dawce nic się nie działo.po drugiej dreszcze ale nie jakieś bardzo i lekkie krwawienie.wtedy już się bałam ze się nie uda.wsadzilam następne dawki.następnego dnia wyleciały skrzepy.krwawienie trwało Dwa tyg.I 12 dnia też skrzepy tak jakby łożysko to było.do lekarza poszłam po równych dwóch tygodniach żeby się upewnić.Pani doktor nic nie zauważyła ze coś się działo.robiła mi usg.dlatego może warto poczekać trochę po tabletkach żeby samo się oczyscilo bo jak za wcześnie się pójdzie do lekarza to zobaczy pozostałości po tabletkach i łożysko nie wydalone wtedy wyśle na skrobanke..A po piersiach to już po paru dniach widzialam ze się zmieniły przestały boleć i się troszkę zmniejszyły.U mnie tak to wyglądało.nie żałuję że tak zrobiłam bo mam już dwójkę dzieci.żałuję że dopuscilam do ciąży.kochalismy się bez zabezpieczenia trzy dni po okresie i tak zaszlam w ciążę.nasza głupota...wszystkim życzę powodzenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie radziłabym jednak słuchać koleżanki i tak długo zwlekać z wizytą u lekarza po Arthotecu.  Może się okazać po tych dwóch, trzech tygodniach, że nadal jesteście w ciąży.  A lyzeczkowania nikt wam siła nie zrobi, zawsze można odmówić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No w sumie tak.ja zwlekalam bo byłam w 6tc a tym dziewczyna co dalej są to może rzeczywiście odrazu albo jak najszybciej.ja naprawdę po sobie czułam że już nie jestem w ciąży po piersiach i po samopoczuciu.A poza tym obserwowałam skrzepy które wylatuja i po 6-7 tyg to są duże skrzepy a nie zwykle krwawienie.oczywiście nie jestem ekspertem ale myślę że organizm sam się oczyści ten tydzień minimum trzeba poczekać a nie dwa dni po "kuracji" lecieć do ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, lub całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości oraz płatność u kuriera, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyhuhu

twoja stara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, lub całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości oraz płatność u kuriera, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com


Taaa,a jak wysyłasz pocztą do witaminy c. Nawet zdjęcia tabsow zrobić nie chciałaś handlaro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam! tak sie sklada ze jestem klientka ktora kupowala od kasiaelo.
Wszystko bylo wporzadku bo odbior mialalm osobisty !
Bylam 8,5 tc i udalo sie  :Smile: ! 
W razie jakichhkolwiek pytan piszcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To sie udało tobie akurat.  Witaminy za 5 zl dostalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec tabletki zakupione w aptece, kontakt ula.fe@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

534409742 przestrzegam przed ta osoba! To oszistka! Wyslala zwykla polopiryne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec za 130zl. tel 787-810-764

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 534409742 przestrzegam przed ta osoba! To oszistka! Wyslala zwykla polopiryne!


ale sprawdzila pierw Pani zawartosc czy dopiero jak Pani zaplacila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kazdy kto sprzedaje ponizej 200zl to w huja leci kupilam juz od 2 dziewczyn i bylo gowno witaminy w woreczku nie odbierajcie takich przesylek a jak zydzicie zeby kupic za ponad 200zl tabletki to wydajcir 100 funtow i kupcie od womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabym kupić tabletki od sprawdzonej osoby wiec proszę o jakieś info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niech pani do mnie zadz 729264911 prosze najpierw o SMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kazdy kto sprzedaje ponizej 200zl to w huja leci kupilam juz od 2 dziewczyn i bylo gowno witaminy w woreczku nie odbierajcie takich przesylek a jak zydzicie zeby kupic za ponad 200zl tabletki to wydajcir 100 funtow i kupcie od womenek


Nie 100 £ tylko 75 €

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2krotne dawkowanie arthrotecu nie podziałało na mnie widocznie mam oporny organizm
musiałam zgłosic sie do szpitala
jestem dzien po zabiegu łyżeczkowania
po ciąży ani sladu
ponad tydzien wolnego od pracy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ogóle nic nie podzialalo? Co mówili lekarze? Ciąża nadal była czy o umarła?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musiało podzialac.  Przecież żywej ciąży by nie lyzeczkowali  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ma ktoś do sprzedania arthrotec w okolicach Tychów pozdrawiam

----------


## Antka

Jestem drugi dzień po. Wysoka gorączka, ostra biegunka, straszne bóle brzucha, ogromne krwawienie - plamię nadal, ale brzuch nie boli.jak spr.czy ciąża została przerwana ? Kiedy test pokąże prawdziwy wynik ?Czy tylko usg mnie ratuje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem drugi dzień po. Wysoka gorączka, ostra biegunka, straszne bóle brzucha, ogromne krwawienie - plamię nadal, ale brzuch nie boli.jak spr.czy ciąża została przerwana ? Kiedy test pokąże prawdziwy wynik ?Czy tylko usg mnie ratuje ?


Test może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet do trzech-czterech tygodni po aborcji.  Jedynie usg lub beta dwa razy zrobiona może dać pewność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec za 130zl. tel 787-810-764

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zaibegu Arthro, jakies ponad dwa tyg dziewczyna dostała niby okres, był słaby ale pasowało by że to okres. Test ciążowy po 4 tyg pokazał wynik nieważny. Nie da się namówić jej żeby isć do ginekologa, za żadne skarby. Podczas zabiegu wszystko wyglądało jak powinno. Potrzebuje pomocy, co myśleć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zaibegu Arthro, jakies ponad dwa tyg dziewczyna dostała niby okres, był słaby ale pasowało by że to okres. Test ciążowy po 4 tyg pokazał wynik nieważny. Nie da się namówić jej żeby isć do ginekologa, za żadne skarby. Podczas zabiegu wszystko wyglądało jak powinno. Potrzebuje pomocy, co myśleć?


Dwa tygodnie po aborcji to na pewno nie okres.  Pilnie zrobić badanie u gina lub dwa razy betaHCG,  bo może ciąża nadal trwa .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwa tygodnie po aborcji to na pewno nie okres.  Pilnie zrobić badanie u gina lub dwa razy betaHCG,  bo może ciąża nadal trwa .


W sumie to były trzy tygodnie, na pewno ponad dwa. Podobno w tym czasie powinien sie pojawić słyszałem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zaibegu Arthro, jakies ponad dwa tyg dziewczyna dostała niby okres, był słaby ale pasowało by że to okres. Test ciążowy po 4 tyg pokazał wynik nieważny. Nie da się namówić jej żeby isć do ginekologa, za żadne skarby. Podczas zabiegu wszystko wyglądało jak powinno. Potrzebuje pomocy, co myśleć?


trzeba znow zrobic test jutro rano jezeli to samo wyjdzie to jjest w ciazy. przy poronieniu musi wyleciec spory i twardy skrzep. ja bylam w 7-8tyg jak bralam art i wylecial twardy skrzep o wielkosci 3 moze 4cm i to dopiero po dwuch dniach. zalamalam sie ze to jednak zrobilam i zaczelam pic alkohol i tak naprawde wtedy wylecial mi skrzep i poronilam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trzeba znow zrobic test jutro rano jezeli to samo wyjdzie to jjest w ciazy. przy poronieniu musi wyleciec spory i twardy skrzep. ja bylam w 7-8tyg jak bralam art i wylecial twardy skrzep o wielkosci 3 moze 4cm i to dopiero po dwuch dniach. zalamalam sie ze to jednak zrobilam i zaczelam pic alkohol i tak naprawde wtedy wylecial mi skrzep i poronilam.




Przy zabiegu było obfite krwawienie i punkt kuliminacyjny. Trwało to długo i występowały bardzo silne skurcze. Leciało sporo tej masy. Po wszystkim jakiś tydzień występowało plamienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto poleci mi zaufaną osobe zeby kupic tabletki w okolicach śląska

----------


## Antka

Nie wiem czy wyleciał mi skrzep bo przy biegunce nie patrzyłam do toalety:\dlatego nie wiem czy sie udalo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy wyleciał mi skrzep bo przy biegunce nie patrzyłam do toalety:\dlatego nie wiem czy sie udalo...


My też nie wiemy. Zrób badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warszawa sprzedam 15 szt artro :Smile: 
Zapakowane jak to leki w blister wiec masz pewnosc ze to to a nie witamina C jak w polowoe przypadkow tutaj  :Smile: 
Cena 200 zl odbior osobisty 
Zainteresowana? Napisz meila moj-mai@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoras z Was miala problemy z uc,gdy tabletki zostaly zatrzymane w cle? Czy uc po prostu odsyla je do adresata? Czy moze zglasza na policje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoras z Was miala problemy z uc,gdy tabletki zostaly zatrzymane w cle? Czy uc po prostu odsyla je do adresata? Czy moze zglasza na policje?


jaki masz komunikat na stronie poczty polskiej ? i do jakiego województwa została nadana przesyłka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Komunikat ze zatrzymana w cle w pruszczu. Zostala wyslana do bezp.wojewodztwa,ale przechodzila-nie wiem czemu-przez pruszcz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Komunikat ze zatrzymana w cle w pruszczu. Zostala wyslana do bezp.wojewodztwa,ale przechodzila-nie wiem czemu-przez pruszcz.


ale jakie to niby bezpieczne województwo ? bo jak warmińsko-mazurskie, to ono nie jest bezpieczne, mimo to womenki uparcie tam wysyłają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wlasnie warminsko-mazurskie. Teraz juz wiem,ze wcale nie jest bezpieczne. Interesuje mnie tylko co bedzie dalej... odesla do adresata,czy weza mnie na rozmowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wlasnie warminsko-mazurskie. Teraz juz wiem,ze wcale nie jest bezpieczne. Interesuje mnie tylko co bedzie dalej... odesla do adresata,czy weza mnie na rozmowe


odeślą paczkę, a zamawiałaś do domu, czy na poste restante ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poste restante

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poste restante


no to nie wezwą Cię, bo nie mają przecież Twojego adresu. Gdybyś zamawiała do domu, dostałabyś pismo z żądaniami wyjaśnień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok dzieki za odpowiedz. Tez tak myslalam,zle wolalam sie upewnic. Nie wiem jakie sa ich mozliwosci. A znalazlam w necie jakies info,co prawda z 2014 roku,ze zawiadamiaja policje i prokurature...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dzieki za odpowiedz. Tez tak myslalam,zle wolalam sie upewnic. Nie wiem jakie sa ich mozliwosci. A znalazlam w necie jakies info,co prawda z 2014 roku,ze zawiadamiaja policje i prokurature...


kiedyś tak robili, ze wzywali, i stawiali zarzut chęci wprowadzenia do obrotu, na co można im było powiedzieć, żeby się cmoknęli i tyle  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisałaś już do womenek o druga paczkę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hey ma ktos cos??pisac na meila werowero89@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej mi zależało na art bo już raz stosowałam i pomógł a niestety recepty na niego nie byłam w stanie załatwić a zresztą jak brałam pierwszym razem to lekarz za receptę krzykną mi 200zł  a czułam się tak wychodząc od niego z gabinetu jakby cały ośrodek wiedział co mam zamiar zrobić z ciążą  :Frown:  . zamówiłam art z waszego kontaktu 799-725-306 bardzo miła starsza pani choć ja już art brała i wiedziałam co i jak chciała mi wszystko wyjaśnić i pomóc , paczkę wysłała mi pocztą ze sprawdzeniem zawartości zanim zapłaciłam . Płacąc wiedziałam co mama w środku tabletki  były oryginalnie zapakowane  osoba godna polecenia. Pomimo to zamawiając pamiętajcie tylko paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  :Wink:  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie  na tego oszusta mój partner  zamówił mi tabletki poronne u niego dostałam jakieś luźno wrzucone tabletki koloru różowego jak do niego zadzwoniłam kazał mi zamknąć pysk , bo jak bym się nie pierdol...... bezmyślnie to bym w ciąży nie była zapłaciłam 486zł za witaminy ostrzegam to bezczelny oszust 

dr Adam
Telefon:
516191924

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam 799-725-306 dostałam całe oryginalne opakowanie  methotrexate i 4 tab art do pochwy do wydalenia tak mi pani powiedziała. Przeszukałam neta i faktycznie powinno pomóc  znalazłam takie info
> 
> Methotrexate + Mizoprostol 	Mizoprostol*
> Mechanizm działania 	Mifepristone: blokowanie progesteronu, zatrzymanie procesu zagnieżdżenia jaja płodowego
> 
> Methotrexate: zatrzymanie podziału komórek;
>  	Mizoprostol: wywołanie skurczów macicy
> 
>  	Methotrexate doustnie (50 mg) lub domięśniowo (50 mg/m2) - przeciętna dawka 50-75 mg;
> ...


Tez potrzebuję tego Methotrexate ile zapłaciłaś proszę o pilna odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uważajcie  na tego oszusta mój partner  zamówił mi tabletki poronne u niego dostałam jakieś luźno wrzucone tabletki koloru różowego jak do niego zadzwoniłam kazał mi zamknąć pysk , bo jak bym się nie pierdol...... bezmyślnie to bym w ciąży nie była zapłaciłam 486zł za witaminy ostrzegam to bezczelny oszust 
> 
> dr Adam
> Telefon:
> 516191924


Milutko ...a tyle się tu razy pisze , nie zamawiajcie bez mmożliwości sprawdzenia przed zaplaceniem. Za tą kasę miałabyś pewny zestaw od womenek i jeszcze prawie dwie stowy w kieszeni. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisałaś już do womenek o druga paczkę ?


Tak juz napisalam. I juz wariuje powoli. Fatalnie przechodze ciazy,9miechow wycietych z zyciorysu,od tygodnia nie istnieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kosmówka była naruszona i lekarz stwierdził ze nie ma sensu jej podtrzymywac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk 
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie obecnie jestem w 3 tyg ciazy,czytalam gdzies ze lepiej zrobic wszystko bedac w 4-5 tygodniu. Napiszcie prosze co o tym myslicie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie obecnie jestem w 3 tyg ciazy,czytalam gdzies ze lepiej zrobic wszystko bedac w 4-5 tygodniu. Napiszcie prosze co o tym myslicie...


Nie ma znaczenia, kiedy zrobisz,  jeśli wybierzesz skuteczny sposob,  to to aborcja uda się i w czwartym i w 15 tygodniu.  Pamiętaj ,że ciążę liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wiem,po niedzieli bede probowac...boje sie i mam nadzieje ze wszystko bedzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrze,ze mam wsparcie ze strony meza i bedzie przy mnie...na pewno to 3 tydzien w przyszlym tygodniu bede wchodzic w 4 takze malutja ciaza,pozniej oczywiscie usg...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chwale się bo nie ma czym,ale może komuś tym pomogę.   Po zrobieniu badań prenatalnych okazało się że moje dziecko jest CHORE zdecydowałam się na aborcję wiem że  nie powinnam ale inaczej nie umiałam bałam się myśli że nie podołam że dziecko będzie się męczyło było  mi bardzo ciężko w piątek zamówiłam tabletki długo myślałam nad tym czy to zrobić przez weekend , w poniedziałek odebrałam paczkę, i zaczęłam aborcję  we wtorek nie byłam już w ciąży wszystko zostało zemnie wydalone kiedy dostałam skurczy widziałam to co wydaliłam i czułam się fatalnie ale wiem że wybrałam mniejsze zło byłam w  19 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy potrzebuję tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uważajcie  na tego oszusta mój partner  zamówił mi tabletki poronne u niego dostałam jakieś luźno wrzucone tabletki koloru różowego jak do niego zadzwoniłam kazał mi zamknąć pysk , bo jak bym się nie pierdol...... bezmyślnie to bym w ciąży nie była zapłaciłam 486zł za witaminy ostrzegam to bezczelny oszust 
> 
> dr Adam
> Telefon:
> 516191924


tylko pogratulować!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy potrzebuję tabletek


zadzwon do Pani 799...wyzej masz caly numer,kobitka na pewno Cie nie oszuka,wytlumaczy i uspokoi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chwale się bo nie ma czym,ale może komuś tym pomogę.   Po zrobieniu badań prenatalnych okazało się że moje dziecko jest CHORE zdecydowałam się na aborcję wiem że  nie powinnam ale inaczej nie umiałam bałam się myśli że nie podołam że dziecko będzie się męczyło było  mi bardzo ciężko w piątek zamówiłam tabletki długo myślałam nad tym czy to zrobić przez weekend , w poniedziałek odebrałam paczkę, i zaczęłam aborcję  we wtorek nie byłam już w ciąży wszystko zostało zemnie wydalone kiedy dostałam skurczy widziałam to co wydaliłam i czułam się fatalnie ale wiem że wybrałam mniejsze zło byłam w  19 tygodniu.


Słabą reklamę wymyslilas , handlaro.  W przypadku wad genetycznych płodu aborcja jest legalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słabą reklamę wymyslilas , handlaro.  W przypadku wad genetycznych płodu aborcja jest legalna.


Witam Panią nie jestem żadną handlarą  nigdy nie miałam nic wspólnego z tymi tabletkami a moje dziecko nie miało wad klasyfikujących  się do aborcji a tak nawiasem mówiąc aborcja legalna w Polsce wykonywana jest to 12 tygodnia ciąży prowadził mnie lekarz z warszawy P. Piekarski myślę iż wie więcej niż pani więc proszę głupot nie wypisywać . Może pani sprzedaje tabletki i boi się pani rzetelnej konkurencji ja nic złego nie napisałam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

MIAŁAM KRWAWIENIE TYLKO JEDEN DZIEN SKRZEPY NIC WIECEJ 5 TYDZIEN CZY JAK JUZ USTAŁO TO NORMALNE?????NADAL MAM MDŁOSCI :/
Hej dziewczyny ! Ja brałam Arthrotec Forte. Opiszę Wam wszystko po kolei, jak co brałam i co się działo. Na pewno zostanę przez niektórych źle odebrana, zmieszana z błotem, itd., bo wiadomo jak jest ... rozumiem dziewczyny, które decydują się na taki krok. Nie dlatego, że sama z niego korzystałam, ale każdy ma prawo do robienia z sobą co tylko chce i na co ma ochotę! Tak, oczywiście można się zabezpieczać, ale jeśli `coś zawiodło`, każda ma prawo zadecydować o tym sama czy chce ta ciąże utrzymać czy też zrezygnować. Ok. Do sedna.
Moja profesja pewnie zszokuje co niektórych. Jestem Ratownikiem Medycznym. Tak! Ratownikiem ... moim zadaniem jest ratowanie życia i zdrowia .. a tu proszę.. ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałam każdy jest kowalem swojego losu i o sobie decyduje. Z Racji mojego `fachu` chciałabym pomóc Wam przejść `to` jak najbardziej bezpiecznie.
Brałam Arthrotec Forte, niczym nie różni on się od zwykłego, ponieważ potrzebujemy tylko Misoprostolum, który ma taka samą dawkę 0,2 mg.
Ja zrobiłam tak : Tabletki rozkroiłam nożem ( tak jakbym kroiła pomarańczę na pół) , wyjęłam ta małą tabletkę (Diclofenaum), dzięki temu nie bałam się, że przez przypadek je połknę. Nie powoduje to też poparzenia w ustach, a także zmniejsza ryzyko odruchów wymiotnych przy wyjmowaniu ich z buzi. Tak 4 rozkruszone tabletki włożyłam pod język.. 1 dawka o 11;30 . o 12 popijając szklanką wody połknęłam tą papkę. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! Należy powstrzymać odruch wymiotny, ponieważ dawka, którą mamy przyjąć nie wchłonie. O godz. 13;30 pierwsze, delikatne krwawienie, dreszcze, ból pleców.
Dawka druga 14;30 , przyjęta tak samo ... tu już większe krwawienie, ból jajników jak przy okresie .. dalej dreszcze, ból pleców.
Dawka trzecia 17;30, przyjęta tak samo, czyli tabletki wcześniej przygotowane pod język, o 18;00 popiłam szklanką wody... i tutaj już zaczyna się jazda. Zaznaczę, że jestem bardzo odporna na ból. Krwawienie + skrzepy wielkości wątróbki drobiowej , ból silniejszy, ale do wytrzymania... dacie radę ! No i biegunka ... jak mogłam zapomnieć o biegunce, tej przeklętej ... ;/ Ale też do wytrzymania... efekty uboczne muszą jakieś być. Łykamy przecież 12 tabletek ! U mnie bez wymiotów.
Teraz trochę potrzebnych info:
Przede wszystkim bliska osoba obok na która możemy liczyć ! Termometr- gorączka (zły znak dla nas). Musicie jeść i pić.. wiem, że łatwo mi powiedź, ale to bardzo ważne ... ja jadłam i piłam. Nie było z tym bardzo dużego problemu ... Ciśnieniomierz, ciśnienie skurczowe ( tzw. górne) nie może spaść poniżej 90 . świadczy to o dużej utracie płynów, czyli wstrząsie hipowolemicznym, stan zagrożenia życia. Kierunek -----> SZPITAL ! Mi bardzo pomógł na ból brzucha termofor z gorącą wodą... naprawdę cuda działa ! + masaż partnera! Ogólnie około godz. 00;00 poszliśmy spać .. krew przestała lecieć... było znośnie. Rano tez wszystko w porządku ! Miałam ochotę na jedzenie i coś ugotować, czego przez te 5 tygodni, (bo w takim tyg. ciąży byłam) nie robiłam, bo każdy zapach mnie drażnił i powodował mdłości.
Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, że to Wasza decyzja i nikt jej za Was nie podejmie. Ja podjęłam ją właściwie sama, nie pytając partnera o zgodę, choć go o wszystkim poinformowałam i był przy mnie. Jestem egoistką, myślę o sobie i karierze jaką jeszcze muszę zrobić.. jeszcze drugie studia, szkolenia, podróże ( uwielbiam je). Mam własny dom.. narzeczonego, który jest dla mnie wszystkim i który pragnie mieć dzieci .. ale to jeszcze nie był mój czas.. nie byłam na to gotowa...
Myślę, że komuś pomogłam ... w razie pytań piszcie . Ja postaram się odpisać .
Powodzenia.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem tu niektorych wpisow,obrazania,ponizania...albo jestesmy tu aby sie wspierac bo na pewno masa dziewczyn nie ma przy sobie nikogo komu moglaby o tym powiedziec...ludzie szanujmy sie wzajemnie,kazda piszaca tu przezywa swoj dramat i podjecie takiej czy innej decyzji nikomu nie przychodzi z latwoscia,ech troche wiecej empatii....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Panią nie jestem żadną handlarą  nigdy nie miałam nic wspólnego z tymi tabletkami a moje dziecko nie miało wad klasyfikujących  się do aborcji a tak nawiasem mówiąc aborcja legalna w Polsce wykonywana jest to 12 tygodnia ciąży prowadził mnie lekarz z warszawy P. Piekarski myślę iż wie więcej niż pani więc proszę głupot nie wypisywać . Może pani sprzedaje tabletki i boi się pani rzetelnej konkurencji ja nic złego nie napisałam .


i znowu niewiedza. Do 12 tyg przerywa się ciąże z gwałtu, a te z wadami można usunąć do około 24 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MIAŁAM KRWAWIENIE TYLKO JEDEN DZIEN SKRZEPY NIC WIECEJ 5 TYDZIEN CZY JAK JUZ USTAŁO TO NORMALNE?????NADAL MAM MDŁOSCI :/
> Hej dziewczyny ! Ja brałam Arthrotec Forte. Opiszę Wam wszystko po kolei, jak co brałam i co się działo. Na pewno zostanę przez niektórych źle odebrana, zmieszana z błotem, itd., bo wiadomo jak jest ... rozumiem dziewczyny, które decydują się na taki krok. Nie dlatego, że sama z niego korzystałam, ale każdy ma prawo do robienia z sobą co tylko chce i na co ma ochotę! Tak, oczywiście można się zabezpieczać, ale jeśli `coś zawiodło`, każda ma prawo zadecydować o tym sama czy chce ta ciąże utrzymać czy też zrezygnować. Ok. Do sedna.
> Moja profesja pewnie zszokuje co niektórych. Jestem Ratownikiem Medycznym. Tak! Ratownikiem ... moim zadaniem jest ratowanie życia i zdrowia .. a tu proszę.. ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałam każdy jest kowalem swojego losu i o sobie decyduje. Z Racji mojego `fachu` chciałabym pomóc Wam przejść `to` jak najbardziej bezpiecznie.
> Brałam Arthrotec Forte, niczym nie różni on się od zwykłego, ponieważ potrzebujemy tylko Misoprostolum, który ma taka samą dawkę 0,2 mg.
> Ja zrobiłam tak : Tabletki rozkroiłam nożem ( tak jakbym kroiła pomarańczę na pół) , wyjęłam ta małą tabletkę (Diclofenaum), dzięki temu nie bałam się, że przez przypadek je połknę. Nie powoduje to też poparzenia w ustach, a także zmniejsza ryzyko odruchów wymiotnych przy wyjmowaniu ich z buzi. Tak 4 rozkruszone tabletki włożyłam pod język.. 1 dawka o 11;30 . o 12 popijając szklanką wody połknęłam tą papkę. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! Należy powstrzymać odruch wymiotny, ponieważ dawka, którą mamy przyjąć nie wchłonie. O godz. 13;30 pierwsze, delikatne krwawienie, dreszcze, ból pleców.
> Dawka druga 14;30 , przyjęta tak samo ... tu już większe krwawienie, ból jajników jak przy okresie .. dalej dreszcze, ból pleców.
> Dawka trzecia 17;30, przyjęta tak samo, czyli tabletki wcześniej przygotowane pod język, o 18;00 popiłam szklanką wody... i tutaj już zaczyna się jazda. Zaznaczę, że jestem bardzo odporna na ból. Krwawienie + skrzepy wielkości wątróbki drobiowej , ból silniejszy, ale do wytrzymania... dacie radę ! No i biegunka ... jak mogłam zapomnieć o biegunce, tej przeklętej ... ;/ Ale też do wytrzymania... efekty uboczne muszą jakieś być. Łykamy przecież 12 tabletek ! U mnie bez wymiotów.
> Teraz trochę potrzebnych info:
> Przede wszystkim bliska osoba obok na która możemy liczyć ! Termometr- gorączka (zły znak dla nas). Musicie jeść i pić.. wiem, że łatwo mi powiedź, ale to bardzo ważne ... ja jadłam i piłam. Nie było z tym bardzo dużego problemu ... Ciśnieniomierz, ciśnienie skurczowe ( tzw. górne) nie może spaść poniżej 90 . świadczy to o dużej utracie płynów, czyli wstrząsie hipowolemicznym, stan zagrożenia życia. Kierunek -----> SZPITAL ! Mi bardzo pomógł na ból brzucha termofor z gorącą wodą... naprawdę cuda działa ! + masaż partnera! Ogólnie około godz. 00;00 poszliśmy spać .. krew przestała lecieć... było znośnie. Rano tez wszystko w porządku ! Miałam ochotę na jedzenie i coś ugotować, czego przez te 5 tygodni, (bo w takim tyg. ciąży byłam) nie robiłam, bo każdy zapach mnie drażnił i powodował mdłości.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

pytasz o to już któryś raz...
Dziewczyno , ogarnij się! piszesz że jesteś ratownikiem, a nie rozumiesz prostej rzeczy, że po Arthrotecu trzeba jak najszybciej zrobić badania, żeby się przekonać czy się udało ? Co z ciebie za ratownik, skoro nie dociera do Ciebie, że przez internet to nikt nikomu jeszcze do macicy nie zajrzał ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i znowu niewiedza. Do 12 tyg przerywa się ciąże z gwałtu, a te z wadami można usunąć do około 24 tc


Kobieto moje dziecko nie kwalifikowało się do przerwania ciąży w sposób legalny daj mi już spokój hejtuj kogośiinnego mi z tym naprawdę nie jest lekko .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co zrobić...2 próba, 2 razy po 12  art. i nic jedynie biegunka.zero krwawienia.od ostatnich tabletek nie minęła doba.Ktoś pisał wcześniej że może działać z opóźnieniem. Co ty teraz powinnam zrobić. Kolejna dawka?czy mój organizm może być odporny na nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co zrobić...2 próba, 2 razy po 12  art. i nic jedynie biegunka.zero krwawienia.od ostatnich tabletek nie minęła doba.Ktoś pisał wcześniej że może działać z opóźnieniem. Co ty teraz powinnam zrobić. Kolejna dawka?czy mój organizm może być odporny na nie?


przede wszystkim sprawdzić co z ciąża na USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwszej próbie sprawdziłam i nic 5 tydzień.takie same objawy byly tylko biegunka a art. Z apteki więc nie oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwszej próbie sprawdziłam i nic 5 tydzień.takie same objawy byly tylko biegunka a art. Z apteki więc nie oszustwo.


skoro sam arthrotec nie daje efektów, pozostaje zestaw od womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślałam o tym tylko wiadomo że to długo idzie a płód rośnie.Mam nadzieję jeszcze że może objawy jeszcze przyjdą.dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślałam o tym tylko wiadomo że to długo idzie a płód rośnie.Mam nadzieję jeszcze że może objawy jeszcze przyjdą.dzięki za odpowiedź.



wcale nie idzie długo, ja swój dostałam w 9 dni, a 5 tydzień to strasznie młoda ciąża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Cytotec kupione w aptece, posiadam parogon, ania.la@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie art w przystepnej cenie cenabponsd200zl mnie nie interesuuje ktos cos pisac na meila werowero89@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chwale się bo nie ma czym,ale może komuś tym pomogę.   Po zrobieniu badań prenatalnych okazało się że moje dziecko jest CHORE zdecydowałam się na aborcję wiem że  nie powinnam ale inaczej nie umiałam bałam się myśli że nie podołam że dziecko będzie się męczyło było  mi bardzo ciężko w piątek zamówiłam tabletki długo myślałam nad tym czy to zrobić przez weekend , w poniedziałek odebrałam paczkę, i zaczęłam aborcję  we wtorek nie byłam już w ciąży wszystko zostało zemnie wydalone kiedy dostałam skurczy widziałam to co wydaliłam i czułam się fatalnie ale wiem że wybrałam mniejsze zło byłam w  19 tygodniu.


Bardzo Ci współczuję też nosiłam pod sercem chore dziecko nie wiedząc o tym moja córcia zmarła po 14 miesiącach  wiem co czujesz . Ja jestem już mamą mam 14nasto letniego synka   no i znowu okazało się że jestem w ciąży  bardzo się boję. Pozdrawiam Cię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka tyg po zabiegu Arthro test ciążowy płytkowy jest skuteczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 16 tabletek Arthrotecu czyli cała potrzebna dawkę, sama jestem po i potrzebuje jeszcze tylko 4 dlatego chce resztę sprzedać a tym samym pomoc którejś z Was. Jeśli jesteście zainteresowań albo chcecie dowiedzieć sie czegoś o przebiegu itp, jak to było u mnie to piszcie na maila werkaa1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec .kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl 
Pozdrawiam Kinga... 515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) 250 zl
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk 
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wypadło mi coś w rodzaju watrobki i juz tydzie leci  krew gina będę miała dopiero za tydzień czy to moglo byc poronieniu bylam w 9tc Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypadło mi coś w rodzaju watrobki i juz tydzie leci  krew gina będę miała dopiero za tydzień czy to moglo byc poronieniu bylam w 9tc Proszę o odpowiedź


może tak, a może nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kilka tyg po zabiegu Arthro test ciążowy płytkowy jest skuteczny?


5-6 tygodni po aborcji powinien już wychodzić negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAk nie to ciąża moze być martwa czy nie to było spore i okropny bul i teraz tylko krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły w biało niebieskim opakowaniu, 12 tab za 100 zł, całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, płatne przy odbiorze, ze sprawdzeniem przesyłki, mozliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu po 17, na życzenie moge podesłać zdjęcia. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Około pięciu tygodni po zabiegu Arthro wynik dwóch testów ciążowych jest negatywny. Wierzyć tym testom?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły w biało niebieskim opakowaniu, 12 tab za 100 zł, całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, płatne przy odbiorze, ze sprawdzeniem przesyłki, mozliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu po 17, na życzenie moge podesłać zdjęcia. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com


Znowu witaminki zq 3,50 albo pusta paczka przyjdzie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktos cos?odrazu mowie cena ponad200 nie wchodzi wvgre moj meil werowero89@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Około pięciu tygodni po zabiegu Arthro wynik dwóch testów ciążowych jest negatywny. Wierzyć tym testom?


Mysle ze tak,jakies objawy masz? jesli wszystko ustapilo to chyba dobrze,czekaj na miesiaczke albo usg zrob dla pewnosci...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktos cos?odrazu mowie cena ponad200 nie wchodzi wvgre moj meil werowero89@wp.pl


To donos ciążę jak ci szkoda hajsu  :-P 

Ceny tu sa tak różne... I to nie ty robisz laske sprzedawca ze chcesz kupic a oni tobie bardziej ze zalatwia. Ja czekam na mpja paczkę, z przesylka grubo ppnad 200 zl :-/ ale na sto procent dostanę to co chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To donos ciążę jak ci szkoda hajsu  :-P 
> 
> Ceny tu sa tak różne... I to nie ty robisz laske sprzedawca ze chcesz kupic a oni tobie bardziej ze zalatwia. Ja czekam na mpja paczkę, z przesylka grubo ppnad 200 zl :-/ ale na sto procent dostanę to co chce


Super, tylko nie wiesz czy na 100% zadziała  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam art. 3/4 opakowania (wystarczy by poronic )
> Jesli jestes zainteresowana to podaj maila w komentarzu to napisze wiadomosc
> Odbior osobisty w lublinie lub 2.02 w warszawie


Odezwij się jak najszybciej jak możesz, andziamazur155@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, gdzie mogę kupić Arthrotec forte? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super, tylko nie wiesz czy na 100% zadziała


Zazwyczaj wychodzi, raz na sto nie pójdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle ze tak,jakies objawy masz? jesli wszystko ustapilo to chyba dobrze,czekaj na miesiaczke albo usg zrob dla pewnosci...



Zabieg przebiegał tak jak powinien. Krwawienie później jakiś czas. Około tygodnia. Potem ustąpiło. Wczoraj zrobione dwa testy ciążowe i wynik negatywny. Okresu jeszcze nie było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie.
Czy jest możliwość, że nie poroniłam? Poleciało trochę krwi i kilka małych skrzepów. Bardzo słabe krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie.
> Czy jest możliwość, że nie poroniłam? Poleciało trochę krwi i kilka małych skrzepów. Bardzo słabe krwawienie.


Jeśli uzywalas arthrotec,  to tak, mogło się nie udać.   Zrób badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli uzywalas arthrotec,  to tak, mogło się nie udać.   Zrób badania.



Czuję, że się nie udało.
 Ostatnio odsprzedałam jednej Pani  i też nie zadziałało, wydaje mi się, że coś musieli obniżyć w składzie. Za 1wszym razem zadziałał.
W środę pójdę do lekarza. Dziękuje za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czuję, że się nie udało.
>  Ostatnio odsprzedałam jednej Pani  i też nie zadziałało, wydaje mi się, że coś musieli obniżyć w składzie. Za 1wszym razem zadziałał.
> W środę pójdę do lekarza. Dziękuje za odpowiedź.


Tak ,na bank. ..pro-life wpadł do fabryki i zmienił skład,  żebyście nie mogły ciąż usuwać,  ha ha.  Arthrotec to po prostu 70-80 % skuteczności i czasem się nie udaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec.
Zestaw 12 sztuk, czyli tyle ile potrzeba.
Mój mail arthrotec@op.pl
Wysyłam zdjęcia opakowania, listków i jak trzeba nawet paragonu.
Tabletki oryginalne dlatego cena to 250 zł.
Głównie kontakt mailowy.
Telefon 883 784 269

Najlepiej Wrocław, wtedy możliwy odbiór osobisty!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec.
> Zestaw 12 sztuk, czyli tyle ile potrzeba.
> Mój mail arthrotec@op.pl
> Wysyłam zdjęcia opakowania, listków i jak trzeba nawet paragonu.
> Tabletki oryginalne dlatego cena to 250 zł.
> Głównie kontakt mailowy.
> Telefon 883 784 269
> ...


Ha ha śmiech na sali za 12 szt. 250 zł czyli za op. 20 szt ponad 416 zł wychodzi. Ja rozumiem ze chcesz zarobić ale aż tyle na opakowaniu to się nazywa zdzierstwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ha ha śmiech na sali za 12 szt. 250 zł czyli za op. 20 szt ponad 416 zł wychodzi. Ja rozumiem ze chcesz zarobić ale aż tyle na opakowaniu to się nazywa zdzierstwo.


W sumie masz rację, opuszczę z ceny.

Nowa cena 200 zł za 12 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sumie masz rację, opuszczę z ceny.
> 
> Nowa cena 200 zł za 12 tabletek.


wiesz co, po namyśle jeszcze zejdę z ceny  :Smile:  teraz 20 zł (słownie :dwadzieścia złotych) za 12 tabletek  :Smile:  A co mi tam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hehe. Nawet tak nie żartuj, ze wystarczy Ci "darowizna" 20zl  :Smile: 
bo śmierć w oczach staje szczekaczko naganiaczce na "zestaw od womenek" ze z torbami pójdzie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to możliwe by po poronieniu krew leciała tylko tydzień czasu

----------


## arthrotec

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec.
Zestaw 12 sztuk, czyli tyle ile potrzeba.
Mój mail arthrotec@op.pl
Wysyłam zdjęcia opakowania, listków i jak trzeba nawet paragonu.
Tabletki oryginalne dlatego cena to 200 zł.
Głównie kontakt mailowy.
Telefon 883 784 269

Najlepiej Wrocław, wtedy możliwy odbiór osobisty!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk 
[email]patriszia20000@wp.pl
Cena 220 zl!! Zostało mi ostatnie opakowanie a w tym tyg wyruszam w gory. Przyda mi się pieniążek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej mi zależało na art bo już raz stosowałam i pomógł a niestety recepty na niego nie byłam w stanie załatwić a zresztą jak brałam pierwszym razem to lekarz za receptę krzykną mi 200zł  a czułam się tak wychodząc od niego z gabinetu jakby cały ośrodek wiedział co mam zamiar zrobić z ciążą  . zamówiłam art z waszego kontaktu 799-725-306 bardzo miła starsza pani choć ja już art brała i wiedziałam co i jak chciała mi wszystko wyjaśnić i pomóc , paczkę wysłała mi pocztą ze sprawdzeniem zawartości zanim zapłaciłam . Płacąc wiedziałam co mama w środku tabletki  były oryginalnie zapakowane  osoba godna polecenia. Pomimo to zamawiając pamiętajcie tylko paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  .


Dzięki za namiar właśnie listonosz przyniósł mi paczkę,  wszystko w paczce się zgadzało dzisiaj biorę ten metotrexat . Jestem przerażona oby się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Blagam pomozcie stosowalam arthrotec 13stycznia bylo krwawienie skrzepy dreszcze biegunka goraczka po 5dniach krwawienie ustapilo i objawy ciazy tez przestaly bolec piersi nudnosci ustapily ale dzisiaj zrobilam test tak wół dwie kreski czy moglo sie nie udac a moze sie udalo tylko poziom hcg nadal sie utrzymuje i jak dlugo moze sie utrzymywac? Dodam ze ciaza mogla byc ok.6tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Blagam pomozcie stosowalam arthrotec 13stycznia bylo krwawienie skrzepy dreszcze biegunka goraczka po 5dniach krwawienie ustapilo i objawy ciazy tez przestaly bolec piersi nudnosci ustapily ale dzisiaj zrobilam test tak wół dwie kreski czy moglo sie nie udac a moze sie udalo tylko poziom hcg nadal sie utrzymuje i jak dlugo moze sie utrzymywac? Dodam ze ciaza mogla byc ok.6tygodnia


Zrób betę bo testy mogą podobno wychodzić pozytywne jeszcze 3/4 tyg po zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak u was bylo jak robilyscie testy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze ze oddaje czesto mocz i od wczoraj pobolewa mnie lewy jajnik a i szyjka macicy jest miekka i otwarta wczesniej byla twarda i zamknieta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak u was bylo jak robilyscie testy?


Ja robiłam zabieg 14.01 i po równych 2 tyg beta 46,6 czyli spada bo wtedy teoretycznie byl by to 8 tydz. I gdyby ciaza byla bylo by w tysiącach.

----------


## luizaany

ja bylam u lekarza ginekolog gdzie wszystko bylo przeprowadzone profesjonalnie pod kontrola.numer do jego gabinetu to 733886204

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...do dziewczyn które zamawiały zestaw od womenek ... ja zamówiłam dziś i zapłaciłam poprzez formularz kartą kredytową tylko  nie jestem pewna czy "darowizna" rzeczywiście doszła ponieważ jak sprawdzałam swoje konto to nadal mam tyle samo kasy na koncie tzn. kwota na jaką dokonałam transakcji nie jest zablokowana... proszę pomóżcie... czy zrobiłam coś nie tak ??? czy mam czekać aż kwota zostanie zaksięgowana po stronie womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ja zamawiałam z arthrotec.shop@gmail.com i jak najbardziej mogę polecić :Smile: 
U mnie skończyło się wszystko bardzo dobrze.

Kasia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ...do dziewczyn które zamawiały zestaw od womenek ... ja zamówiłam dziś i zapłaciłam poprzez formularz kartą kredytową tylko  nie jestem pewna czy "darowizna" rzeczywiście doszła ponieważ jak sprawdzałam swoje konto to nadal mam tyle samo kasy na koncie tzn. kwota na jaką dokonałam transakcji nie jest zablokowana... proszę pomóżcie... czy zrobiłam coś nie tak ??? czy mam czekać aż kwota zostanie zaksięgowana po stronie womenek


i nie masz nigdzie w oczekujących operacjach ? powinno być, ewentualnie ja bym zadzwoniła do banku i zapytała jak oni to widzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jesli nie poszlo bylo krwawienie objawy ustapily ale test nadal pozytywny a minelo juz trzy tygodnie swira dostane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam art forte za 170zl. kontakt 787-810-764

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jesli nie poszlo bylo krwawienie objawy ustapily ale test nadal pozytywny a minelo juz trzy tygodnie swira dostane


to zamiast gdybać , idź na badania ! zobacz, co chwilę jest tu pisane, że po Art trzeba iść natychmiast na badania, ale wy wiecie lepiej, bo wam handlarze wciskają, że art zawsze działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Jest jeszcze jakaś osoba która sprzeda tabletki art w możliwej cenie itd. ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Sprzedam art forte za 170zl. kontakt 787-810-764


ile tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a zstaw z women on web wysyłaja do Pl?czy jzu nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a zstaw z women on web wysyłaja do Pl?czy jzu nie?


Pewnie, że wysyłają. Teraz są dwie organizacje: womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie te tabletki pilnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymajcie kciuki jutro drugie podejscie,  za pierwszym sie nie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,jutro zamierzam zaczac kuracje arth,jestem przeziebiona,bol stawow,goraczka,katar...jestem slba i zmeczona ,powiedzcie czy moge to jutro zrobic czy poczekac kilka dni zeby poczuc sie lepiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w trakcie kuracji miałam 16 art jestem w 14 tygodniu leki stosuję  do pochwowo  jestem już po 2 dawce to jest po 12 tabletkach mam skurcze i ból w krzyżu i temperaturę czy któraś z was tak miała .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja bylam u lekarza ginekolog gdzie wszystko bylo przeprowadzone profesjonalnie pod kontrola.numer do jego gabinetu to 733886204


Sprawdziłam tego niby ginekologa  to facet który ogłasza się na wszystkich portalach  z ogłoszeniami niej est żadnym ginekologiem żaden lekarz nie narażał by kariery za parę groszy nie dajcie się oszukać 
.
a to treść jego ogłoszeń wcześniej podawał się za doktora Adama 
jego ogłoszenie 


 przywracanie miesiaczki,badania ginekologiczne,labioplastyka
Ogłoszenia Usługi
Kategoria:
Moda i zdrowie / Usługi
Rodzaj: Oferuje
Dodano: 23 Grudzień 2015 06:39
miesiąc temu
lekarz ginekolog z dlugoletnim stazem oferuje pomoc w przywracaniu miesiaczki,zabiegi,badania usg,cytologie.nasza klinika prowadzi rowniez operacje plastyczne czesci intymnych.pomoc w naglych wypadkach,mozliwy dojazd do pacjentki.konsultacje bezplatne.kontakt tel

Zgłoś naruszenie
Kontakt:
janusz
Telefon:
733886204 
ściema!!!!!!! lekarz o 6 rano ogłoszenia dodaje między jednym a drugim pacjentem ,mnie ten frajer już oszukał jak podawał się za niejakiego Adama telefon zmienił ale głos ten sam . Nie  dajcie mu się oszukać i żerować na swoim nieszczęściu pamiętajcie lekarz nie ryzykował by i nie robił by aborcji zwłaszcza w swoim gabinecie i numeru do gabinetu tez by nie podawał . Zamawiajcie z  wow na pewno was nie oszukają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w trakcie kuracji miałam 16 art jestem w 14 tygodniu leki stosuję  do pochwowo  jestem już po 2 dawce to jest po 12 tabletkach mam skurcze i ból w krzyżu i temperaturę czy któraś z was tak miała .


No te objawy to normalne po Arthotecu,  w 14 tygodniu powinny najpierw odejść wody, a potem wypadnie płód i łożysko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uważajcie  na tego oszusta mój partner  zamówił mi tabletki poronne u niego dostałam jakieś luźno wrzucone tabletki koloru różowego jak do niego zadzwoniłam kazał mi zamknąć pysk , bo jak bym się nie pierdol...... bezmyślnie to bym w ciąży nie była zapłaciłam 486zł za witaminy ostrzegam to bezczelny oszust 
> 
> dr Adam
> Telefon:
> 516191924


teraz zmienił się z Adama w Janusza i ma nowy numer 733886204.OSZUST!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w trakcie kuracji miałam 16 art jestem w 14 tygodniu leki stosuję  do pochwowo  jestem już po 2 dawce to jest po 12 tabletkach mam skurcze i ból w krzyżu i temperaturę czy któraś z was tak miała .


Jak po 12  tabletkach ? To ile brałaś na jedną dawkę ?  To masz chyba pochwe zupełnie zatkana tymi tabletkami.  Ja bym je wydlubala,  bo jak cokolwiek ma wypadać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No te objawy to normalne po Arthotecu,  w 14 tygodniu powinny najpierw odejść wody, a potem wypadnie płód i łożysko


Dzięki bóle są okropne długo to potrwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak po 12  tabletkach ? To ile brałaś na jedną dawkę ?  To masz chyba pochwe zupełnie zatkana tymi tabletkami.  Ja bym je wydlubala,  bo jak cokolwiek ma wypadać ?


zaraz biorę ostatnie 4 tabletki o 21;45. Ale te co miałam w pochwie już mi się rozpuściły zanim je tam włożyłam nawilżałam pochwę żelem żeby było tam wilgotno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaraz biorę ostatnie 4 tabletki o 21;45. Ale te co miałam w pochwie już mi się rozpuściły zanim je tam włożyłam nawilżałam pochwę żelem żeby było tam wilgotno


mam już bardzo mocne skurcze uciekam odezwę się po mam nadzieję że się uda .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam już bardzo mocne skurcze uciekam odezwę się po mam nadzieję że się uda .


weź przeciwbólowe, po co się męczyć ? nie wolno tylko aspiryny i no spy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ma Pani jeszcze te tabletki???


QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;112878]czesc dziewczyny!
mam na sprzedaż 2 opakowania art, po 20 tabletek w każdym. Lek był zakupiony na receptę w aptece, jest 100% oryginalny. co ważne lek sprzedaję tylko ''w komplecie" tzn nie sprzedaje np. 12 tabletek (swoją drogą często tak robią oszuści). Sprzedam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki oraz z odbiorem osobistym na terenie Poznania. Na email wysyłam zdjęcie leku oraz wszelkie instrukcje jak go zażyć, jakie mogą byc skutki uboczne oraz wiele innych informacji. aleksanrda.kola@op.pl[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PILNIE kupie arthrotec, odbior osobisty Poznan.
bardzo prosze o pomoc
julka.190@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak najlepiej zastosowac art? chce wziac pod jezyk,najpierw wyjme rdzen ktory okropnie pali w ustach i potrzymam pol godz. moge tak zrobic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaraz biorę ostatnie 4 tabletki o 21;45. Ale te co miałam w pochwie już mi się rozpuściły zanim je tam włożyłam nawilżałam pochwę żelem żeby było tam wilgotno


Jak u Ciebie sytuacja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Arthrotec, Lublin i okolice, odbiór osobisty eemxes@gmail.com PILNE!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk 
patriszia20000@wp.pl
Cena 220 zl!! Zostało mi ostatnie opakowanie a w tym tyg wyruszam w gory. Przyda mi się pieniążek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak u Ciebie sytuacja?


Hej dochodzę do siebie wszystko działo się w nocy kolo 2/3. Wszystko wyleciało jak skurcze dostałam ból był okropny ,teraz tylko krwawię i małe skrzepy lecą .Wczorajszy widok był okropny,ciesze się że to już za mną. Teraz podstawa to antykoncepcja  :Smile:  . Moje Tabletki zamawiałam  799-725-306 kobietę męczyłam na zmianę telefonami raz ja raz partner do 3 w nocy bardzo cierpliwa osoba .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dochodzę do siebie wszystko działo się w nocy kolo 2/3. Wszystko wyleciało jak skurcze dostałam ból był okropny ,teraz tylko krwawię i małe skrzepy lecą .Wczorajszy widok był okropny,ciesze się że to już za mną. Teraz podstawa to antykoncepcja  . Moje Tabletki zamawiałam  799-725-306 kobietę męczyłam na zmianę telefonami raz ja raz partner do 3 w nocy bardzo cierpliwa osoba .


Tez zamawialam od tej Pani i dzis doszly,to moj 4 tydz.ciazy takze mysle ze nie bede tego tak mocno odczuwac jak Ty ale kobietka na prawde godna polecenia...ile ogolnie przyjelas tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> PILNIE kupie arthrotec, odbior osobisty Poznan.
> bardzo prosze o pomoc
> julka.190@wp.pl


Dziewczyny blagam o pomoc, czy naprawde nie ma tu osoby ktora posiada tabletki z Poznania??? :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny blagam o pomoc, czy naprawde nie ma tu osoby ktora posiada tabletki z Poznania??? :-(


Ja mieszkam w okolicach Poznania, odezwij sie na werkaa1@o2.pl

----------


## Izabela87

Jakbyście były zainteresowane to odzywajcie sie na Iza.tochman@o2.pl 
Mi pomogły...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile tabletek?


cale opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam art forte za 170zl. kontakt 787-810-764

----------


## Iza87

UI


> Jakbyście były zainteresowane to odzywajcie sie na Iza.tochman@o2.pl 
> Mi pomogły...


Dodam iż jest to 12 tabletek cena 120 zl z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

... jestem w 5-6tc. w niedzielę wzięłam artrotec 3x4 tabletki co pół godz.pod język... no i cóż ... mi nie pomogło.
zamówiłam kolejne tabl. artrotec, mam zamiar powtórzyć "zabieg" jak tylko przyjdą... w między czasie zamówiłam też zestaw od womenek (tak na wszelki wypadek) gdyby i za drugim razem nie pomógł mi art. ... mam straszne wyrzuty sumienia przez to co robię  ale ze względu na moją sytuacje nie mogę postąpić inaczej... wykańcza mnie już to wszystko tym bardziej, że muszę "to" powtórzyć a nie mam w nikim oparcia  :Frown: 
trzymam kciuki za nas wszystkie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... jestem w 5-6tc. w niedzielę wzięłam artrotec 3x4 tabletki co pół godz.pod język... no i cóż ... mi nie pomogło.
> zamówiłam kolejne tabl. artrotec, mam zamiar powtórzyć "zabieg" jak tylko przyjdą... w między czasie zamówiłam też zestaw od womenek (tak na wszelki wypadek) gdyby i za drugim razem nie pomógł mi art. ... mam straszne wyrzuty sumienia przez to co robię  ale ze względu na moją sytuacje nie mogę postąpić inaczej... wykańcza mnie już to wszystko tym bardziej, że muszę "to" powtórzyć a nie mam w nikim oparcia 
> trzymam kciuki za nas wszystkie...


kurde ja czekam na okres ale tak sie zastanawiam..może odrazu lepiej zazyc zestaw od womenek?
niz brac arthrotec,który niewiadomo czy zadziała a kase trzeba wydac,juz nie mówiąc o wpływie na zdrowie.
Tylko ciekawe jak z wysyłka,ja pisałam juz do nich i odpisali ze wysyłaja do Pl (tak na wszelki wypadek pytałam nie jestem w ciazy ale wole wiedziec na wszelki wypadek)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... jestem w 5-6tc. w niedzielę wzięłam artrotec 3x4 tabletki co pół godz.pod język... no i cóż ... mi nie pomogło.
> zamówiłam kolejne tabl. artrotec, mam zamiar powtórzyć "zabieg" jak tylko przyjdą... w między czasie zamówiłam też zestaw od womenek (tak na wszelki wypadek) gdyby i za drugim razem nie pomógł mi art. ... mam straszne wyrzuty sumienia przez to co robię  ale ze względu na moją sytuacje nie mogę postąpić inaczej... wykańcza mnie już to wszystko tym bardziej, że muszę "to" powtórzyć a nie mam w nikim oparcia 
> trzymam kciuki za nas wszystkie...




jak to nie masz w nikim oparcia?a jest ktos przy tobie podczas zazywanai tych tabkletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurde ja czekam na okres ale tak sie zastanawiam..może odrazu lepiej zazyc zestaw od womenek?
> niz brac arthrotec,który niewiadomo czy zadziała a kase trzeba wydac,juz nie mówiąc o wpływie na zdrowie.
> Tylko ciekawe jak z wysyłka,ja pisałam juz do nich i odpisali ze wysyłaja do Pl (tak na wszelki wypadek pytałam nie jestem w ciazy ale wole wiedziec na wszelki wypadek)


Pewnie , że zestaw lepszy ,  bierzesz mniej tabletek,  nie palą w język jak Arthrotec i masz pewność powodzenia.  Historie dziewczyn po aborcji farmakologicznej na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam.
od 9 rano skurcze. ból... krwawie... i to sporo, teraz poszłam do toalety to wyslizgnelo sie cos galaretowatego, podluznego- teraz male skrzepy- myślicie że udało się ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aco do arthrotecu to sa dwa rodzaje?zwykły i forte?który lepszy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aco do arthrotecu to sa dwa rodzaje?zwykły i forte?który lepszy?


forte jest silniejszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> forte jest silniejszy




gówno prawda....
może na stawy lepiej pomaga ale do poronienia nie. bo ma dokoptowane "znieczulające" większą ilość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aco do arthrotecu to sa dwa rodzaje?zwykły i forte?który lepszy?


Maja po tyle samo misoprostolu, czyli 200 mcg.  Różnią się tylko zawartością diclofenaku, ale to nie ma znaczenia,  rdzeń i tak wywalasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...potrzebuję pilnie tabletki artrotec 16 szt.na terenie Warszawy, tylko odbiór osobisty !!!, 2 razy zostałam już oszukana kupując przez internet. PROSZĘ O UCZCIWE OFERTY .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły w biało niebieskim opakowaniu 12 tab za 100 zł, paczka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, oraz płatne u kuriera, możliwy takze odbiór osobisty w poznaniu, moge także wysłac zdjęcia na życzenie. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od 9 rano skurcze. ból... krwawie... i to sporo, teraz poszłam do toalety to wyslizgnelo sie cos galaretowatego, podluznego- teraz male skrzepy- myślicie że udało się .??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej , dziewczyny czy ma ktoras z was na sprzedanie tableki Arthrotec? Jestem z Łodzi.
Prosze o sama 731455370

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Torun,grudziadz,brodnica kupie tylko odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam Arthrotec 13 tabletek na sprzedanie, były kupione dla mojej dziewczyny i zadziałały. Jestem z Torunia. Po więcej informacji prosze o kontakt mailowy papajgmd@gmail.com


masz jeszcze te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Torun,grudziadz,brodnica kupie tylko odbior osobisty


serio nikogo nie ma?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam art forte za 170zl. kontakt 787-810-764

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Sprzedam art forte za 170zl. kontakt 787-810-764


tylko wysylka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk. Lub wysyłka 
220 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od 9 rano skurcze. ból... krwawię... i to sporo, teraz poszłam do toalety to wyślizgnęło sie cos galaretowatego, podluznego- teraz małe skrzepy- myślicie że udało się .?? 


czasami mam wrażenie że to forum to jakieś forum handlowe a nie żeby pisać o problemie.....  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od 9 rano skurcze. ból... krwawię... i to sporo, teraz poszłam do toalety to wyślizgnęło sie cos galaretowatego, podluznego- teraz małe skrzepy- myślicie że udało się .?? 
> 
> 
> czasami mam wrażenie że to forum to jakieś forum handlowe a nie żeby pisać o problemie.....


No ja tez mam takie wrazenie,wedlug mnie to moglo byc to,zrob sobie w poniedzialek i np. srode bete zeby sie nie martwic bez powodu...za ktorym razem Ci sie udalo? jakimi srodkami? ile dawek? zawsze lepiej isc na usg ale wiem ze tylko latwo sie mowi dlatego ja zrobilabym chociaz bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Torun,grudziadz,brodnica kupie tylko odbior osobisty


ponawiam pytanie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja tez mam takie wrazenie,wedlug mnie to moglo byc to,zrob sobie w poniedzialek i np. srode bete zeby sie nie martwic bez powodu...za ktorym razem Ci sie udalo? jakimi srodkami? ile dawek? zawsze lepiej isc na usg ale wiem ze tylko latwo sie mowi dlatego ja zrobilabym chociaz bete


dwa razy próbowałam samym arthrotectem- dawki po 4 tab. w sumie 1 kuracja 20 tabl.
razem 40 - nie pomogło- skurcze, trochę krwi,mdłości, gorączka. i nic.
poszłam do na bete, do ginekologa... powiedziałam cała prawdę, Pani mi pomogła ... koszt był większy ale nic do stracenia nie miałam ! paczka z 36 tabletkmi, instrukcja smsem , kontakt 24/7.
bez trzymania w ustach... 15 tabl połknąć na noc , druga noc to samo - bez skutków ubocznych, rano 3 dnia  6 dopochwowo i dużo się ruszać miałam... trochę skurczy, nie tak silne jak przy art,udało się myślę! dziś bez mdłości.
w środę wizyta u gina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ceny nie podam bo będzie że drogo, że to że tamto... ale teraz wiem że czuwa nade mna doktor. są ludzie którzy potrafią pomóc !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny blagam o pomoc, czy naprawde nie ma tu osoby ktora posiada tabletki z Poznania??? :-(



Jestem z Poznania mam 6 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dwa razy próbowałam samym arthrotectem- dawki po 4 tab. w sumie 1 kuracja 20 tabl.
> razem 40 - nie pomogło- skurcze, trochę krwi,mdłości, gorączka. i nic.
> poszłam do na bete, do ginekologa... powiedziałam cała prawdę, Pani mi pomogła ... koszt był większy ale nic do stracenia nie miałam ! paczka z 36 tabletkmi, instrukcja smsem , kontakt 24/7.
> bez trzymania w ustach... 15 tabl połknąć na noc , druga noc to samo - bez skutków ubocznych, rano 3 dnia  6 dopochwowo i dużo się ruszać miałam... trochę skurczy, nie tak silne jak przy art,udało się myślę! dziś bez mdłości.
> w środę wizyta u gina.


no to mysle ze wszystko sie udalo,ja jestem po 1wszej nieudanej probie...bede zamawiac jeszcze raz,szkoda ze nie mozesz napisac to bralas od tej lekarki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dwa razy próbowałam samym arthrotectem- dawki po 4 tab. w sumie 1 kuracja 20 tabl.
> razem 40 - nie pomogło- skurcze, trochę krwi,mdłości, gorączka. i nic.
> poszłam do na bete, do ginekologa... powiedziałam cała prawdę, Pani mi pomogła ... koszt był większy ale nic do stracenia nie miałam ! paczka z 36 tabletkmi, instrukcja smsem , kontakt 24/7.
> bez trzymania w ustach... 15 tabl połknąć na noc , druga noc to samo - bez skutków ubocznych, rano 3 dnia  6 dopochwowo i dużo się ruszać miałam... trochę skurczy, nie tak silne jak przy art,udało się myślę! dziś bez mdłości.
> w środę wizyta u gina.


A w ktorym tyg bylas ze nie pomog Ci dwa razy arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chwale się bo nie ma czym,ale może komuś tym pomogę.   Po zrobieniu badań prenatalnych okazało się że moje dziecko jest CHORE zdecydowałam się na aborcję wiem że  nie powinnam ale inaczej nie umiałam bałam się myśli że nie podołam że dziecko będzie się męczyło było  mi bardzo ciężko w piątek zamówiłam tabletki długo myślałam nad tym czy to zrobić przez weekend , w poniedziałek odebrałam paczkę, i zaczęłam aborcję  we wtorek nie byłam już w ciąży wszystko zostało zemnie wydalone kiedy dostałam skurczy widziałam to co wydaliłam i czułam się fatalnie ale wiem że wybrałam mniejsze zło byłam w  19 tygodniu.


Jak dlugo czekalas na art od tej pani?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dlugo czekalas na art od tej pani?


mowa o P. Ani?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 16 tabletek Arthrotecu, sama jestem po, w razie zainteresowania lub jakichś pytań dotyczących całego przejścia, mogę odpowiedzieć, wiem co czujecie.. Mój mail to werkaa1@o2.pl, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to mysle ze wszystko sie udalo,ja jestem po 1wszej nieudanej probie...bede zamawiac jeszcze raz,szkoda ze nie mozesz napisac to bralas od tej lekarki


no ona dała mi już gotowe "porcję", nie pytałam.bo wiedziałam że nie muszę, w końcu gdyby ona mnie oszukała mogłaby stracić swój zawód .
płaciłam 480. ale uwierzcie że po dwóch nie udanych próbach czułam że mój organizm to tytan. myślałam że się i teraz nie uda ale Pani wiedziała co robi!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w ktorym tyg bylas ze nie pomog Ci dwa razy arth?


pierwszy raz był 6 i kilka dni, potem 7  i 6 dni. a teraz byłam w 9 i udało się. bez problemów. bez bólu jaki funduje art. ale minus- droższy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dwa razy próbowałam samym arthrotectem- dawki po 4 tab. w sumie 1 kuracja 20 tabl.
> razem 40 - nie pomogło- skurcze, trochę krwi,mdłości, gorączka. i nic.
> poszłam do na bete, do ginekologa... powiedziałam cała prawdę, Pani mi pomogła ... koszt był większy ale nic do stracenia nie miałam ! paczka z 36 tabletkmi, instrukcja smsem , kontakt 24/7.
> bez trzymania w ustach... 15 tabl połknąć na noc , druga noc to samo - bez skutków ubocznych, rano 3 dnia  6 dopochwowo i dużo się ruszać miałam... trochę skurczy, nie tak silne jak przy art,udało się myślę! dziś bez mdłości.
> w środę wizyta u gina.


jeszcze raz napisz, bo nie zrozumiałam ? miałaś połknąć 15 arthroteców, czy piszesz o metrotrexacie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze raz napisz, bo nie zrozumiałam ? miałaś połknąć 15 arthroteców, czy piszesz o metrotrexacie ?



taka dawka art mysle ze zabiłaby mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotec za 150  zł .wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia tel 570-374-111

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny ! Ile krwawilyscie po zabiegu ? Proszę o odpowiedzi. Dzięki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam art forte za 170zl. kontakt 787-810-764

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawiam zestaw od Pani Ani 799-725-306 zamówiłam Methotrexate dostałam całe opakowanie oryginalnie zamknięte było w nim10 tabletek i dostałam jeszcze 4 tabletki art .Merhotrexate wzięłam 7i pól tabletki pierwsze połknęłam 4 po 4 godzinach 3 i pól . Po 48 godz włożyłam 4 art do pochwy i wszystko poszło  wszystko się udało  a bardzo się obawiałam, teraz już czuję wewnętrzny spokój pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dwa razy próbowałam samym arthrotectem- dawki po 4 tab. w sumie 1 kuracja 20 tabl.
> razem 40 - nie pomogło- skurcze, trochę krwi,mdłości, gorączka. i nic.
> poszłam do na bete, do ginekologa... powiedziałam cała prawdę, Pani mi pomogła ... koszt był większy ale nic do stracenia nie miałam ! paczka z 36 tabletkmi, instrukcja smsem , kontakt 24/7.
> bez trzymania w ustach... 15 tabl połknąć na noc , druga noc to samo - bez skutków ubocznych, rano 3 dnia  6 dopochwowo i dużo się ruszać miałam... trochę skurczy, nie tak silne jak przy art,udało się myślę! dziś bez mdłości.
> w środę wizyta u gina.


Dziewczyny który lekarz lekarka pisał by sms-y z instrukcją stosowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ściema kolejna lipa za 500 zł to można kupić oryginalny zestaw z wow i jeszcze spora reszta zostanie a nie leki od pseudo ginekologa . Dla mnie   to kolejna autoreklama ponieważ  żaden ginekolog nie zrobił by tego za taką cenę to w gabinecie kosztuję to ponad 2000zł a 36 tabletek to dla samobójcy chyba więc przestań kłamać a jęsli ten gabinet istnieje to poda adres i nazwisko ginekolog chętnie się wybiorę.

----------


## Iza87

Mam do sprzedania arthrotec 12 tabletek! za 100 złotych! możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki! iza.tochman@o2.pl lub 513953681

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny który lekarz lekarka pisał by sms-y z instrukcją stosowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ściema kolejna lipa za 500 zł to można kupić oryginalny zestaw z wow i jeszcze spora reszta zostanie a nie leki od pseudo ginekologa . Dla mnie   to kolejna autoreklama ponieważ  żaden ginekolog nie zrobił by tego za taką cenę to w gabinecie kosztuję to ponad 2000zł a 36 tabletek to dla samobójcy chyba więc przestań kłamać a jęsli ten gabinet istnieje to poda adres i nazwisko ginekolog chętnie się wybiorę.



To chyba nie sciema, ja tez dostalam od jedego lekarza po nie udanych probach arth. jakies tabletki troche drozsze, ale taki sam efekt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym się na ten metotreksat nie zdecydowała.  Poczytajcie, jakie to są skutki uboczne.  Nawet białaczkę powoduje.  Mifepristone w zestawie jest o wiele bezpieczniejsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec. Tabletki zakupione w Polsce. Sprzedam za 130zl +kw. Wiecej informacji pod nr 572 565 796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak długo krwawilyscie po art ? Ile dni to trwało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam Cytotec 14 tabletek do odsprzedania, były kupione w aptece i zadziałały... Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.  Po więcej informacji prosze o kontakt mailowy: ala.lina@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To chyba nie sciema, ja tez dostalam od jedego lekarza po nie udanych probach arth. jakies tabletki troche drozsze, ale taki sam efekt.



cieszę się że ktoś wierzy. nie pisze żeby ktoś wierzył, pisałam żeby opisać jak ja to przesyłam. a 
uprzedzalam że będę posadzona o autoreklame.
wiem, z wow chchałam zamowic- opuscili mi do 250 pln, ale do kuj-pom nie ma moyliwosci, wiec szukałam dalej. 
już byłam w 9 tyg więc nie miałam czasu na czekanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki zakupione ne receptę pozostałości po udanej próbie... Możliwość wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości... Mi się udało więc jeśli masz jakieś pytania/ wątpliwości napisz, bo sama byłam w tej samej sytułacji.. kontakt maja.kr@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 17 lat i jestem w 4 tyg ciąży.  Chlopak mnie bardzo wspiera i chce tego dziecka ma 21 lat . Ale moi rodzice nic nie wiedza nie moge o tym im powiedziec bo mnie chyba zabija .. razem z moim chlopakiem zastanawiamy sie nad tabletkami  Arthrotec lub cytotec . Tylko strasznie sie boje ze moze mi sie cos stac po tym . Nie moge jechac do szpitala bo rodzice sie dowiedza .. na prawde nie bede miala lekko . Prosze pomozcie mi co robic . Czy gdy wezme wiecej dawek czy na pewno wszystko ze mnie wyleci i nie bede musiala miec lyzeczkowania.. :c

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Sprzedam cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec. Tabletki zakupione w Polsce. Sprzedam za 130zl +kw. Wiecej informacji pod nr 572 565 796

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 17 lat i jestem w 4 tyg ciąży.  Chlopak mnie bardzo wspiera i chce tego dziecka ma 21 lat . Ale moi rodzice nic nie wiedza nie moge o tym im powiedziec bo mnie chyba zabija .. razem z moim chlopakiem zastanawiamy sie nad tabletkami  Arthrotec lub cytotec . Tylko strasznie sie boje ze moze mi sie cos stac po tym . Nie moge jechac do szpitala bo rodzice sie dowiedza .. na prawde nie bede miala lekko . Prosze pomozcie mi co robic . Czy gdy wezme wiecej dawek czy na pewno wszystko ze mnie wyleci i nie bede musiala miec lyzeczkowania.. :c


ja bym zamówiła zestaw od womenek. Masz pewność udanego zabiegu, mniejsze ryzyko powikłań, mniejsze skutki uboczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiam zestaw od Pani Ani 799-725-306 zamówiłam Methotrexate dostałam całe opakowanie oryginalnie zamknięte było w nim10 tabletek i dostałam jeszcze 4 tabletki art .Merhotrexate wzięłam 7i pól tabletki pierwsze połknęłam 4 po 4 godzinach 3 i pól . Po 48 godz włożyłam 4 art do pochwy i wszystko poszło  wszystko się udało  a bardzo się obawiałam, teraz już czuję wewnętrzny spokój pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.


ile kosztowal ten zestaw? Wiem ze P. Ania to sprawdzona osoba i mozna liczyc na to ze nie przysle witamin...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie usuwając dziecka jak usuniesz ciążę to będziesz załowała to końca życia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co to jest ten metho.. cos tam?jaka ma skutecznosc?i jak przebiega wszystkoz nim?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Sprzedam cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec. Tabletki zakupione w Polsce. Sprzedam za 130zl +kw. Wiecej informacji pod nr 572 565 796


Podaj meila. Ile jest tabl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co to jest ten metho.. cos tam?jaka ma skutecznosc?i jak przebiega wszystkoz nim?


 poczytaj 

h t t p : / / w w w .womenonwaves.org/pl/page/930/what-is-methotrexate

h t t p : / / w w w .federa.org.pl/centrum-prasowe/archiwum-wiadomosci/251-2014/dokumenty_pdf/biuletyn/1_2014.pdf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk. Lub wysyłka 
220 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamawiawialam arthrotec forte u Pani Ani dostalam dwie dodatkowe tabletki kiedy je wziac ? obie na raz czy pojedynczo polknąć czy rozpuscic pod jezykiem
prosze o szybka odp pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamawiawialam arthrotec forte u Pani Ani dostalam dwie dodatkowe tabletki kiedy je wziac ? obie na raz czy pojedynczo polknąć czy rozpuscic pod jezykiem
> prosze o szybka odp pilne


Możesz je wwywalić.  Jeśli mają udawać RU,  to na pewno nie są oryginalne,  a metotreksatu musiałoby być więcej.  Podziwiam was ze same nie wiecie co zamawiacie i jeszcze macie odwagę brać jakieś nieopisane tabletki.

----------


## arthrotec

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec.
Zestaw 12 sztuk, czyli tyle ile potrzeba.
Mój mail arthrotec@op.pl
Wysyłam zdjęcia opakowania, listków i jak trzeba nawet paragonu.
Tabletki oryginalne dlatego cena to 250 zł.
Głównie kontakt mailowy.
Telefon 883 784 269

Najlepiej Wrocław, wtedy możliwy odbiór osobisty!!!

----------


## arthrotec

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec.
Zestaw 12 sztuk, czyli tyle ile potrzeba.
Mój mail arthrotec@op.pl
Wysyłam zdjęcia opakowania, listków i jak trzeba nawet paragonu.
Tabletki oryginalne dlatego cena to 200 zł.
Głównie kontakt mailowy.
Telefon 883 784 269

Najlepiej Wrocław, wtedy możliwy odbiór osobisty!!!

----------


## arthrotec

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec.
Zestaw 12 sztuk, czyli tyle ile potrzeba.
Mój mail arthrotec@op.pl
Wysyłam zdjęcia opakowania, listków i jak trzeba nawet paragonu.
Tabletki oryginalne dlatego cena to 200 zł.
Głównie kontakt mailowy.
Telefon 883 784 269

Najlepiej Wrocław, wtedy możliwy odbiór osobisty!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
Pilnie poszukuję Arthrotec na sprzedaż od sprawdzonej osoby gdyż raz juz zostałam oszukana. Czy mozecie z czystym sumieniem kogoś polecić kto nie weźmie tylko pieniędzy a potem słuch po nim zaginie. 
Pozdrawiam E

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny! Nie dajcie sie naciagnac! Ja za arthrotec w aptece zaplacilam 39,90 i zadzialalo po dwoch dawkach. Opakowanie ma 20 tabletek, zostalo mi 12. Zamiast wyrzucic moge komus oddac, kto jest w potrzebie. Odbior osobisty w Warszawie! 
Po dobie od zazycia pierwszej dawki, pojechalam po szpitala, zbadali mnie, pobrali krew. Wszystko jest dobrze i mam sie stawic na badanie kontrolne po tygodniu. Zaden lekarz sie nie domysli ze to po lekach i nie wyjdzie to w krwi, w karcie mam "poronienie samoistne".
793018019 tylko sms  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam Was cieplutko!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny! Nie dajcie sie naciagnac! Ja za arthrotec w aptece zaplacilam 39,90 i zadzialalo po dwoch dawkach. Opakowanie ma 20 tabletek, zostalo mi 12. Zamiast wyrzucic moge komus oddac, kto jest w potrzebie. Odbior osobisty w Warszawie! 
> Po dobie od zazycia pierwszej dawki, pojechalam po szpitala, zbadali mnie, pobrali krew. Wszystko jest dobrze i mam sie stawic na badanie kontrolne po tygodniu. Zaden lekarz sie nie domysli ze to po lekach i nie wyjdzie to w krwi, w karcie mam "poronienie samoistne".
> 793018019 tylko sms  
> Pozdrawiam Was cieplutko!


Nie bądź taka mądra, ja schodzilam pół miasta i w żadnej aptece mi nie chcieli sprzedać,  potem tu mnie raz oszukano, cztery stowy poszły się bujać,  potem kupiłam arthrotec za 250, po trzech dawkach miałam tylko dreszcze,  dopiero następne 20 tabletek za 350 zł ruszyło. ..razem mnie to wyniosło 1000 zł a ile nerwów i płaczu ! Nigdy więcej. ..

----------


## Malwinakukulka

Czemu to takie ważne żeby brać pod język ten artho?
Chodzi o wynik badania krwi?  Czy tylko wtedy jest skuteczny. 
Czy są jakieś tabletki które wystarczy połknąć?? 
Błagam pomocy mam 17 lat. 7tc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie,
> Pilnie poszukuję Arthrotec na sprzedaż od sprawdzonej osoby gdyż raz juz zostałam oszukana. Czy mozecie z czystym sumieniem kogoś polecić kto nie weźmie tylko pieniędzy a potem słuch po nim zaginie. 
> Pozdrawiam E


Moge Ci oddac  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bądź taka mądra, ja schodzilam pół miasta i w żadnej aptece mi nie chcieli sprzedać,  potem tu mnie raz oszukano, cztery stowy poszły się bujać,  potem kupiłam arthrotec za 250, po trzech dawkach miałam tylko dreszcze,  dopiero następne 20 tabletek za 350 zł ruszyło. ..razem mnie to wyniosło 1000 zł a ile nerwów i płaczu ! Nigdy więcej. ..


Czemu od razu mnie atakujesz? Dziewczyno! Po prostu mam znajomosci w aptece i tyle. Dlatego chce komus pomoc, oddajac swoje. Czy to zle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu to takie ważne żeby brać pod język ten artho?
> Chodzi o wynik badania krwi?  Czy tylko wtedy jest skuteczny. 
> Czy są jakieś tabletki które wystarczy połknąć?? 
> Błagam pomocy mam 17 lat. 7tc...


Nie ma tabletek, które wystarczy połknąć.  Czy to arthrotec,  czy misoprostol z zestawu,  musi mieć 30 minutowy kontakt ze śluzówka.  Możesz go włożyć między dziaslo a policzek,  pod jezyk, lub do pochwy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu od razu mnie atakujesz? Dziewczyno! Po prostu mam znajomosci w aptece i tyle. Dlatego chce komus pomoc, oddajac swoje. Czy to zle?


A tak wogole to moja wina ze ludzie probuja sie wzbogacic na czyims nieszczeciu? Ja mam za to dostac po uszach bo chce komus pomoc? Zastanow sie na kogo naskakujesz!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jest ktoś z Lubelszczyzny kto mógłby podzielić się lekiem Arthrotec? Potrzebujemy jednego opakowania, ale z tego co tu czytam to w grę wchodzi tylko odbiór osobisty, najlepiej w Lublinie/ okolicach bo chcemy mieć gwarancję oryginalności oraz zależy nam na czasie. Proszę o tylko poważne oferty, z góry dzięki za pomoc..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

albo chociaż jakąś aptekę, w której nie będzie problemu w przypadku braku recepty, proszę o pomoc..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POTRZEBUJESZ POMOCY ???

CHCESZ DOKONAĆ BEZPIECZNEJ ABORCJI BEZINWAZYJNĄ METODA FARMAKOLOGICZNĄ ??

NA TEŚCIE CIĄŻOWYM POJAWIŁY SIĘ DWIE KRESKI ????

DLA CIEBIE TO SZOK I PRZERAŻENIE!!!

OCZEKUJESZ POMOCY ???

BEZPIECZNEJ I PRZEDE WSZYSTKIM SKUTECZNEJ ABORCJI KTÓRA PRZYNIESIE POZYTYWNY EFEKT !!!!


Jeśli czytasz to ogłoszenie to dobrze trafiłaś/eś . Mam kilkuletnie doświadczenie z Aborcją Farmakologiczną , z moją pomocą szybko pozbędziesz się niechcianej , nieplanowanej ciąży

Otrzymasz FACHOWĄ POMOC ??

Moje leki są sprawdzone i skuteczne 9 mqz 10 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogłam już nie jednej osobie Ty możesz być następną kobietą która podjęła decyzje i zdecydowała się na ABORCJE.
Od początku do samego końca przeprowadzanej kuracji mamy stały kontakt telefoniczny 24h na dobę. DZIEŃ/NOC



Zamawiając paczkę otrzymujesz ją za Pobraniem z możliwością Sprawdzenia przed dokonaniem płatności czyli: ( maja Państwo możliwość sprawdzenia zamówienia czy podany środek farmakologiczny się zgadza i czy jest on oryginalny gdyż na rynku istnieje duże ryzyko OSZUSTWA i zamienników na samym końcu dokonuje się płatności zamawiając produkt u mnie nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat itp. ) nie podaje się za lekarza jestem osobą indywidualną która ma bezpośredni kontakt z lekami
Leki które posiadam są z POLSKICH APTEK W 100%


Wysyłka poczta 24- Czyli dziś zamawiasz paczkę do godziny 14 , jutro paczka znajduje się u Ciebie.
CENY
- ARTHROTEC 12szt 180zł
- ARTHROTEC 12szt + 1Ru 280zł
- CYTOTEC 12szt + 1 Ru 350zł
-MISOPROSTOL 200 8szt plus 1Ru 250zł(zestaw tylko do 7 tygodnia)

tel Marcin 726_645_663

Jeśli bym nie mógł odebrać telefonu lub mój numer był by zajęty proszę o wysłanie mi wiadomości sms o treści '' TABLETKI " Oddzwonię najszybciej jak będę mogła !


==================================================  ============================

usuwanie ciąży
tabletki poronne
aborcja leki poronienie
wczesnoporonne cytotec arthrotec
aborcja tabletki na poronienie arthrotec cytotec
tabletki na usunięcie ciąży
na pozbycie się ciąży
jak poronić
jak pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży
wywoływanie okresu
wpadka pigułki poronne pigulki poronne tabletki poronne poronienie poronić aborcja wczesnoporonne wczesno poronne ru486 ru 486 mefipriston mefipristone mifepristone levonorgestrel ellaone ella one mizoprostol misoprostol misoprostolem usuwanie dziecka usówanie dziecka niechciana ciąża niechciana ciaza zaszlam wpadka wpadke aborcyjne antydzieciowe arthrotec cytotec gdzie kupić kupie sprzedam artrotek arthrotek pigułka po tabletka po usówanie ciąży postinor duo misrol mifepristone escapelle mifegyne plan b one-step mifeprex a second chance mtpill ru-486 mifekit oxaprost jak usunąć ciąże jak usunac ciaze aborcyjne ginekolog przywracanie okresu wywoływanie miesiączki dyskretnie przywracanie cyklu cykl aborcja farmakologiczna
tabletko na poronienie
tabletki na usunięcie ciąży
na pozbycie się ciąży
arthrotec cytotec
na ciążę mifepriston misoprostol
wywoływanie poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> POTRZEBUJESZ POMOCY ???
> 
> CHCESZ DOKONAĆ BEZPIECZNEJ ABORCJI BEZINWAZYJNĄ METODA FARMAKOLOGICZNĄ ??
> 
> NA TEŚCIE CIĄŻOWYM POJAWIŁY SIĘ DWIE KRESKI ????
> 
> DLA CIEBIE TO SZOK I PRZERAŻENIE!!!
> 
> OCZEKUJESZ POMOCY ???
> ...


Śliczna reklama, tylko jedna mała bzdura. Pan powyżej nie może mieć  "w 100% z polskiej apteki" mifepristone (RU486) bo jest to lek niezarejestrowany i niedopuszczony do sprzedaży w Polsce, więc siłą rzeczy nie można go sobie zakupić w aptece  :Smile:  jedyne co on może Wam zaoferować, to Arthrotec i Cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tel Marcin 726_645_663

Jeśli bym nie mógł odebrać telefonu lub mój numer był by zajęty proszę o wysłanie mi wiadomości sms o treści '' TABLETKI " Oddzwonię najszybciej jak będę mogła !


i jeszcze ma rozdwojenie jaźni  :Smile:  "Marcin" , "mógł", "mogła"   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Kupiłam tabletki od pani Anny, bez oszustw sprawdzona kobieta. Wczoraj o 17 zaczelam kuracje. Po pierwszej dawce tylko lekki bol brzucha i dreszcze. Za 3h kolejna dawka od razu silny bol brzucha, dreszcze, wymioty, biegunka, brak sił, silne krwawienie. 3 dawka najgorsza ogromny bol brzucha, dreszcze, wymioty nadal biegunka krwawienie- skrzepy wielkości wątróbki, dużo krwi. Nieprzespana noc okolo 1 przestawalo bolec myslalam ze to koniec - niestety nie. Ogromny ból brzucha, skurcze, nie bylo mozliwości ruszenia się w jakikolwiek sposób. Znowu ogromne skrzepy. W końcu zasnelam z bolu i wycienczenia. Dziś rano niewielkie skrzepy, lekki bol brzucha, krwawienie nadal wystepuje. Jak myślicie kiedy moge sie dowiedziec i w jaki sposob czy wszystko sie udalo i ze mam juz to za sobą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Kupiłam tabletki od pani Anny, bez oszustw sprawdzona kobieta. Wczoraj o 17 zaczelam kuracje. Po pierwszej dawce tylko lekki bol brzucha i dreszcze. Za 3h kolejna dawka od razu silny bol brzucha, dreszcze, wymioty, biegunka, brak sił, silne krwawienie. 3 dawka najgorsza ogromny bol brzucha, dreszcze, wymioty nadal biegunka krwawienie- skrzepy wielkości wątróbki, dużo krwi. Nieprzespana noc okolo 1 przestawalo bolec myslalam ze to koniec - niestety nie. Ogromny ból brzucha, skurcze, nie bylo mozliwości ruszenia się w jakikolwiek sposób. Znowu ogromne skrzepy. W końcu zasnelam z bolu i wycienczenia. Dziś rano niewielkie skrzepy, lekki bol brzucha, krwawienie nadal wystepuje. Jak myślicie kiedy moge sie dowiedziec i w jaki sposob czy wszystko sie udalo i ze mam juz to za sobą?


ja myślę, że możesz iść np do wróżki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zartownis kurwa jak ci jebne to bd szukala zebow u wrozki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zartownis kurwa jak ci jebne to bd szukala zebow u wrozki


uuu, kulturka wychodzi  :Smile:  może rzeczywiście lepiej, że się nie rozmnażasz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podbijam proszę o e-mail zrozpaczona123@gmail.com szybko oddzwonie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jqk podać żeby się nie zorientowała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jqk podać żeby się nie zorientowała


Komu chcesz podać, idioto!  Kup sobie butelkę oleju i nalej do  tego pustego łba.  Za namawianie i pomoc w aborcji pójdziesz siedzieć !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Kupiłam tabletki od pani Anny, bez oszustw sprawdzona kobieta. Wczoraj o 17 zaczelam kuracje. Po pierwszej dawce tylko lekki bol brzucha i dreszcze. Za 3h kolejna dawka od razu silny bol brzucha, dreszcze, wymioty, biegunka, brak sił, silne krwawienie. 3 dawka najgorsza ogromny bol brzucha, dreszcze, wymioty nadal biegunka krwawienie- skrzepy wielkości wątróbki, dużo krwi. Nieprzespana noc okolo 1 przestawalo bolec myslalam ze to koniec - niestety nie. Ogromny ból brzucha, skurcze, nie bylo mozliwości ruszenia się w jakikolwiek sposób. Znowu ogromne skrzepy. W końcu zasnelam z bolu i wycienczenia. Dziś rano niewielkie skrzepy, lekki bol brzucha, krwawienie nadal wystepuje. Jak myślicie kiedy moge sie dowiedziec i w jaki sposob czy wszystko sie udalo i ze mam juz to za sobą?


Mysle ze juz po wszystkim,ktory to tydz i jak stosowalas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle ze juz po wszystkim,ktory to tydz i jak stosowalas?


Mam nadzieje ze juz po wszystkim. W sumie tak sie wlasnie czuje pelna energii nie mam juz nabrzmialego brzucha a nawet juz nie ciagnie mnie na wymioty jak bylo do tej pory. 6/7 tydzien stosowalam tak jak wiekszosc z nas 4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3h oczywiscie rdzen wypluwamy. Lekkie do przejscia to nie jest ale jak sie ma obok wsparcie to jest latwiej. Ze mna byl moj chlopak ktory zachowal sie jak skarb po prostu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Kupiłam tabletki od pani Anny, bez oszustw sprawdzona kobieta. Wczoraj o 17 zaczelam kuracje. Po pierwszej dawce tylko lekki bol brzucha i dreszcze. Za 3h kolejna dawka od razu silny bol brzucha, dreszcze, wymioty, biegunka, brak sił, silne krwawienie. 3 dawka najgorsza ogromny bol brzucha, dreszcze, wymioty nadal biegunka krwawienie- skrzepy wielkości wątróbki, dużo krwi. Nieprzespana noc okolo 1 przestawalo bolec myslalam ze to koniec - niestety nie. Ogromny ból brzucha, skurcze, nie bylo mozliwości ruszenia się w jakikolwiek sposób. Znowu ogromne skrzepy. W końcu zasnelam z bolu i wycienczenia. Dziś rano niewielkie skrzepy, lekki bol brzucha, krwawienie nadal wystepuje. Jak myślicie kiedy moge sie dowiedziec i w jaki sposob czy wszystko sie udalo i ze mam juz to za sobą?


Dasz namiary do tej Pani Ani? I ile czekalas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne  cytotec leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane listek 10 sztuk 350 zł kontakt SMS  729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Chciałabym odkupić od kogoś właśnie arthrotec, jeśli ktoś ma możliwość zakupienia tego leku i mi go sprzedania - byłabym wdzięczna. Ale tylko odbiór osobisty, więc najlepiej okolice województwa świętokrzyskiego, małopolski...

Pomóżcie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dasz namiary do tej Pani Ani? I ile czekalas


799-725-306 wysyłka kurierska z możliwością sprawdzenia. Wysłała w środe w czwartek już były u mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> 
> Chciałabym odkupić od kogoś właśnie arthrotec, jeśli ktoś ma możliwość zakupienia tego leku i mi go sprzedania - byłabym wdzięczna. Ale tylko odbiór osobisty, więc najlepiej okolice województwa świętokrzyskiego, małopolski...
> 
> Pomóżcie


Zamów od Pani Anny. Tutaj masz numer telefonu 799-725-306. Przynajmniej będziesz miała 100 % pewności że tabletki dostaniesz bez żadnych oszustw, podrób itd. POLECAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 799-725-306 wysyłka kurierska z możliwością sprawdzenia. Wysłała w środe w czwartek już były u mnie


Był tam sam arthrotec? I jaka cena? Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedz!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Był tam sam arthrotec? I jaka cena? Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedz!


Arthrotec + jakieś dwie dodatkowe tabletki, które też można zużyć ale ja ich nawet nie ruszałam. Cena 250 zł za 14 tabletek arthrotecu + 2 dodatkowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest możliwość odbioru osobistego od pani Anny? Trochę boje sie wysyłki, że zostane oszukana  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest możliwość odbioru osobistego od pani Anny? Trochę boje sie wysyłki, że zostane oszukana


Odbiór osobisty to nie wiem, ale możesz zadzwonić i zapytać. Daję 100 % pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Bardziej bym stawiała na innych tutaj którzy chcą niby sprzedać, a tak naprawdę większość to naciągacze (nie mówie że wszyscy).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby ktoś miał odsprzedać ten lek (arthrotec) z odbiorem osobistym to niech pisze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest możliwość odbioru osobistego od pani Anny? Trochę boje sie wysyłki, że zostane oszukana


Ja właśnie też się boję zostać oszukana, ta Pani Ania jest pewna? Może sama sobie komentarze wypisuję :/
I jak zapakowane? Można zobaczyć przesyłkę przed zapłatą i czy Art Jest orygianly??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty to nie wiem, ale możesz zadzwonić i zapytać. Daję 100 % pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Bardziej bym stawiała na innych tutaj którzy chcą niby sprzedać, a tak naprawdę większość to naciągacze (nie mówie że wszyscy).


Dziwne ze dostalas dodatkowe dwie tabletki i nie wiesz co to było.. było to chociaż w blistrach oryginalnyoryginalnych? Bo na forum może Pani Ania sama sobie wystawia pozytywne opinie.. tu nic niewiadomo jest teraz tyle oszustów  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec + jakieś dwie dodatkowe tabletki, które też można zużyć ale ja ich nawet nie ruszałam. Cena 250 zł za 14 tabletek arthrotecu + 2 
> dodatkowe


A te dwie dodatkowe to jakie? I była instrukcja jak zażywać i po co te 2dodatkowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;119213]Ja właśnie też się boję zostać oszukana, ta Pani Ania jest pewna? Może sama sobie komentarze wypisuję :/
I jak zapakowane? Można zobaczyć przesyłkę przed zapłatą i czy Art Jest orygianly??[/QUOTE

Też się bałam że zostanę oszukana to normalne przecież jej nie znam, ale jednak zaryzykowałam w końcu od kogoś trzeba było to kupić. Przesyłkę można zobaczyć przed zapłatą. Jest w oryginalnym opakowaniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A te dwie dodatkowe to jakie? I była instrukcja jak zażywać i po co te 2dodatkowo?


Te 2 dodatkowe to te na M (nie pamiętam już jak się nazywają bo ja ich nie zużyłam). Dawkowanie jak chcesz to ona Ci poda przez telefon, ale to bierzemy jak każda tutaj pisze czyli 4 tabletki co 3h pod język (można dopochwowo). Ogólnie jeśli się boisz tego "zabiegu" to możesz być z nią cały czas w kontakcie telefonicznym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamawiawialam arthrotec forte u Pani Ani dostalam dwie dodatkowe tabletki kiedy je wziac ? obie na raz czy pojedynczo polknąć czy rozpuscic pod jezykiem
> prosze o szybka odp pilne


Hej ja tez u niej zamawiałam byłam w 14 tygodniu nie wyrzucaj tych dwóch tabletek to jest  methotrexat trzeba je połknąć 24 h przed tymi wydalającymi to jest methotrexat 100mg sprawdziłam w goglach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja jestem wlasnie po kuracji. Zostala mi cala paczka. Chetnie pomoge i udziele info jak go zastosowac. Nie znam nikogo komu by nie ,,pomogl,,.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja jestem wlasnie po kuracji. Zostala mi cala paczka. Chetnie pomoge i udziele info jak go zastosowac. Nie znam nikogo komu by nie ,,pomogl,,. 507442683

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja tez u niej zamawiałam byłam w 14 tygodniu nie wyrzucaj tych dwóch tabletek to jest  methotrexat trzeba je połknąć 24 h przed tymi wydalającymi to jest methotrexat 100mg sprawdziłam w goglach


Jestem technikiem farmacji i nie ma takich tabletek w dawce 100 mg, największe to 10mg, a do wykonania aborcji potrzeba 75 mg, więc musiałoby tych tabletek być co najmniej 8, to chyba jednak jakaś ściema. Dawka 100 mg jest tylko w zastrzykach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam opakowanie art.... nowe z apteki 730292380

----------


## sandra.hiszpania

> Dasz namiary do tej Pani Ani? I ile czekalas


Posiadam tabletki w/ww Hiszpanii (tutaj są w sprzedaży bez recepty )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam tabletki w/ww Hiszpanii (tutaj są w sprzedaży bez recepty )



jakie tabletki jaka cena ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoras z Was byla w 10 tyg.ciazy jak zastosowala te tabletki? Jak to znioslyscie? Boje sie,bo mi akurat konczy sie 9 tydzien i zacznie 10.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoras z Was byla w 10 tyg.ciazy jak zastosowala te tabletki? Jak to znioslyscie? Boje sie,bo mi akurat konczy sie 9 tydzien i zacznie 10.


jakie konkretnie masz tabletki ? Aborcja w 9 tc  niewiele różni się od tej w 10tym  :Smile:  różnice mogą być zauważalne gdzieś od 13 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakie konkretnie masz tabletki ? Aborcja w 9 tc  niewiele różni się od tej w 10tym  różnice mogą być zauważalne gdzieś od 13 tc


 Mam arthrotec. Boje sie skutkow ubocznych,boje sie pojsc pozniej do lekarza...gdzies jeszcze wyczytalam,ze arthrotec moze powodowac pekniecie macicy? Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy,bo w necie to od kataru mozna umrzec. Ale ja juz mialam dwa razy peknieta macice przy poprzednich ciazach,wychodzilo to dopiero podczas porodu i za kazdym razem mialam mega farta- ja i moje dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam arthrotec. Boje sie skutkow ubocznych,boje sie pojsc pozniej do lekarza...gdzies jeszcze wyczytalam,ze arthrotec moze powodowac pekniecie macicy? Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy,bo w necie to od kataru mozna umrzec. Ale ja juz mialam dwa razy peknieta macice przy poprzednich ciazach,wychodzilo to dopiero podczas porodu i za kazdym razem mialam mega farta- ja i moje dzieci


może powodować pękniecie macicy, ale w 9 mscu ciąży, kiedy macica jest rozciągnięta do granic możliwości, a nie na samym początku kiedy jest malutka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 szt arthrotecu prosto z apteki odsprzedam wraz z dokładnymi wskazówkami zażycia tylko warszawa odbiór osobisty info na maila niki1602@wp.pl sprawa pilna cena 300 zł nie negocjuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupie napisz do mnie !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 8szt arthrotecu. Cena do uzgodnienia. Zostały mi po wykonaniu zabiegu (miałam opakowanie 20szt). Możliwa wysyłka zdjęć aby potwierdzić, że są one oryginalnie zapakowane. 
Kontakt mailowy: ona2578@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem z Poznania mam 6 tabletek.



Jestem spod Poznania, mam 8 tabletek. Kontakt e-mail: ona2578@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 52 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcmia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wlasnie mam tabl pod jezykiem. Rdzenie juz usunelam ale buziaaz mi rosnie od tego. Boje sie cholernie bo nie jestem wytrzymala na bol. Maz kupil mi 2 opak wiec jesli sie powiedzie to odstapie opakowanie w cenie z apteki. Nie wiem skad ceny 100 200 a nawet 400 zl kiedy placilam ok 50 za op. Recepta nie byla potrzebna bo pani w aptece zamowila w hurtowni wczoraj i nie wbila na stan tylko sprzedala nam a roznice miala dla siebie.


chetnie odkupie jestem z lodzi 795016794

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy zamawiał ktoś niedawno coś ze strony girlinneed.com? na stronie i na forum wszystko wygląda ok, jednak mam obawy bo nie chcę zostać oszukana bo to zbyt poważna sprawa na eksperymenty... Proszę o pomoc..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jutro mam dostać te tabletki dzisiaj weszłam w 9tc chodzę do pracy i nie moge sobie pozwolić na wolne mam teraz pierwsze zmiany . Jak mam zastosować lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo .? Gdy zacznę kolo 15 to bede wstanie rano normalnie wstac i funkcjonować w pracy . Jestem bardzo drobnej budowy i tego się najbardziej obawiam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy zamawiał ktoś niedawno coś ze strony girlinneed.com? na stronie i na forum wszystko wygląda ok, jednak mam obawy bo nie chcę zostać oszukana bo to zbyt poważna sprawa na eksperymenty... Proszę o pomoc..


Oryginalnego zestawu z RU na pewno nie dostaniesz,  bo taki wysyłają tylko organizacje holenderskie.  W najlepszym wypadku dostaniesz arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec za 150zl.+ wysylka lub odbior osobisty. 534409742

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec za 150zl.+ wysylka lub odbior osobisty. 534409742


Gdzie odbiór osobisty??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jutro mam dostać te tabletki dzisiaj weszłam w 9tc chodzę do pracy i nie moge sobie pozwolić na wolne mam teraz pierwsze zmiany . Jak mam zastosować lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo .? Gdy zacznę kolo 15 to bede wstanie rano normalnie wstac i funkcjonować w pracy . Jestem bardzo drobnej budowy i tego się najbardziej obawiam .


Jak zaczniesz o 15 i wystarczą trzy dawki,  to następnego ranka możesz sie czuć jak podczas ciężkiego okresu . Natomiast jeśli nic się  nie będzie działo i będziesz bbrała pięć dawek,  to już noc zzawalona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie leku arthrotec forte, sa to tabletki kupione w Polsce, 20tab czyli cale opakowanie. Wiecej info pod nr 787 810 764

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalnego zestawu z RU na pewno nie dostaniesz,  bo taki wysyłają tylko organizacje holenderskie.  W najlepszym wypadku dostaniesz arthrotec.


Zestawy rzekomo pochodzą z Anglii, a zamawiałaś z tej strony czy tylko tak przypuszczasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdzie odbiór osobisty??


okolice warszawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jesli po pierwszej dawce beda silne skurcze i krwawienie to wystarczy? Czy trzeba brac dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestawy rzekomo pochodzą z Anglii, a zamawiałaś z tej strony czy tylko tak przypuszczasz?


Nie przypuszczam tylko wiem. Spotkalam mnostwo kobiet oszuksnych przez tego typu pseudo stronki. Żadna polska strona nie jest wam w stanie zaoferować oryginalnego zestawu.  A tym bardziej z Anglii.  Tam te leki są wydawane wyłącznie w klinikach aborcyjnych przy lekarzu.  Nie kupisz ich w aptece,  żeby wysyłać je do polski.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jesli po pierwszej dawce beda silne skurcze i krwawienie to wystarczy? Czy trzeba brac dalej?


trzeba wziąć trzy dawki, żeby nie mieć potem problemów z oczyszczaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest możliwość odbioru osobistego od pani Anny? Trochę boje sie wysyłki, że zostane oszukana


Ja zamówiłam u kolesia o imieniu ARTURRRRR ZŁODZIEJ NR TEL NA KTÓRY NAWET NIE DZWONCIE 731577288 przysłał mi za 150 zł gazety mam nadzieje ze hujowi starczyło na waciki? Póżniej zamówiłam  u pani ANNY paczka przyszła na drugi dzień,wszystko było ok. POLECAM I DZIĘKUJE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam u kolesia o imieniu ARTURRRRR ZŁODZIEJ NR TEL NA KTÓRY NAWET NIE DZWONCIE 731577288 przysłał mi za 150 zł gazety mam nadzieje ze hujowi starczyło na waciki? Póżniej zamówiłam  u pani ANNY paczka przyszła na drugi dzień,wszystko było ok. POLECAM I DZIĘKUJE


Pani Anna nie odbiera tak jakby nie było tego nr.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam u kolesia o imieniu ARTURRRRR ZŁODZIEJ NR TEL NA KTÓRY NAWET NIE DZWONCIE 731577288 przysłał mi za 150 zł gazety mam nadzieje ze hujowi starczyło na waciki? Póżniej zamówiłam  u pani ANNY paczka przyszła na drugi dzień,wszystko było ok. POLECAM I DZIĘKUJE


Mój mąż właśnie odebrał mi paczkę z poczty bo nie chciałam do domu bo teściowa wiadomo . Sprawdził na poczcie co jest w kopercie wszystko się zgadzało , zanim zapłaci to mógł zobaczyć co otrzymaliśmy i dopiero jak na jakimś świstku potwierdził że zawartość się zgadza z zamówieniem mia zapłacić. Też polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Anna nie odbiera tak jakby nie było tego nr.


Ciężko jest się do niej dodzwonić bardzo często ma zajęty numer ja próbowałam z 5 razy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatność przy odbiorze, mozliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym się na ten metotreksat nie zdecydowała.  Poczytajcie, jakie to są skutki uboczne.  Nawet białaczkę powoduje.  Mifepristone w zestawie jest o wiele bezpieczniejsze


białaczkę ale od bardzo długiego stosowani a mifepristone w Polsce nie ma szans dostać mówię oczywiście o orginalnej tabletce a nie witaminie o nazwie Ru. Ja wyjścia nie miałam i musiałam się metotreksatem ratować bo sam art nie zadziałał ale nic mi po tych tabletkach złego  nim nie było.Połykałam je 4 szt i 4 szt a po 48h włożyłam4 art do pochwy i poszło .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam arthrotec od lekarza ale nie mogę go brać ze wzgl na moje zdrowie chcę Wam pomóc cena to 100 zł w tej chwili mam tam 17 tabletek 3 wzięłam mój mail niki1602@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciężko jest się do niej dodzwonić bardzo często ma zajęty numer ja próbowałam z 5 razy


Pani Ania pracuje zawodowo wiec czasem nie moze odebrac...najlepiej dzwonic ok 19.00 leki od niej sa oryginalne,w blistrach,paczka dobrze zabezpieczona...pomaga i doradza jak zastosowac kuracje,zamawialam u niej 16szt. niestety za pierwszym razem sie nie udalo,zadzwonilam i okazalo sie ze P.Ania dosle mi 12szt tylko za koszt przesylki,i tak sie stalo wczoraj dotarla paczka,kazala mi wziac dopochwowo 6szt odrazu,po 3 godzinach kolejne dwie,pozniej znowu dwie i ostatnia dawka tez dwie...godzine po ostatniej dawce zadzwonilam bo nie bylo krwawienia,kazala wziac strzykawke z letnia przegotowana woda i przeplukac wszystko celem szybszego rozpuszczenia tabletek...o 3 nad ranem zaczelam krwawic,czuje sie dobrze,wylatuja skrzepy i krwawie caly czas....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. 
Jestem tu nowa. Przeczytałam wszystkie Wasze posty.... Jestem w sytuacji, jak większość. Jest to niestety mój drugi raz z Arthro... Jak widać niektóre metody antykoncepcji zawodzą :/
Za pierwszym razem udało się po 2 serii (przyjmowałam 3x4tabl) - ostatnią dawkę wzięłam ze strachu żeby na pewno wszystko się powiodło, choć po niej nic więcej szczególnego się nie działo.
Najgorszy moment miedzy 1 a 2 dawką - może dlatego ze byłam z tym sama. Tym razem również walczę sama...
Jestem po pierwszej dawce...
Czekam.... 

( 8 tydzien wg terminu ostatniego okresu, wg usg pęcherzyk 6 tydz )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. 
> Jestem tu nowa. Przeczytałam wszystkie Wasze posty.... Jestem w sytuacji, jak większość. Jest to niestety mój drugi raz z Arthro... Jak widać niektóre metody antykoncepcji zawodzą :/
> Za pierwszym razem udało się po 2 serii (przyjmowałam 3x4tabl) - ostatnią dawkę wzięłam ze strachu żeby na pewno wszystko się powiodło, choć po niej nic więcej szczególnego się nie działo.
> Najgorszy moment miedzy 1 a 2 dawką - może dlatego ze byłam z tym sama. Tym razem również walczę sama...
> Jestem po pierwszej dawce...
> Czekam.... 
> 
> ( 8 tydzien wg terminu ostatniego okresu, wg usg pęcherzyk 6 tydz )


i Jak? wszystko dobrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i Jak? wszystko dobrze?


Narazie spokojnie. Dziwne mrowienie w podbrzuszu. Staram się coś robić aby nie myśleć - sprzątam w domu  :Smile: 
mam tylko 8 tabletek i musza mi wystarczyć  :Frown:  4 już poszły...o 14.15 kolejne...

Czekam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie jest - póki co delikatne....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie jest - póki co delikatne....


duzo sie ruszaj,jak masz wanne nalej goracej wody i posiedz przez pol godziny wtedy skurcze sie nasila...tylko co chwile dolewaj zeby utrzymac temperature...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam takie pytanie gdyż od paru miesięcy boli mnie dół brzucha i objawy nasilają się po miesiące rok temu przypadkowo znaleziono u mnie torbiel jajnika kolejna wizytę miałam po miesiącu ale nie poszłam na nią bo bałam się że może to być rak teraz mam podobne objawy po lewej stronie pod brzuchem co to może być proszę o kontakt i pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> duzo sie ruszaj,jak masz wanne nalej goracej wody i posiedz przez pol godziny wtedy skurcze sie nasila...tylko co chwile dolewaj zeby utrzymac temperature...


Niestety mam prysznic :/
Chciałam właśnie poczytać jak nasilić skurcze... Może jakieś brzuszki?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety mam prysznic :/
> Chciałam właśnie poczytać jak nasilić skurcze... Może jakieś brzuszki?


jak najbardziej mozesz cwiczyc,goraczka,dreszcze sa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak najbardziej mozesz cwiczyc,goraczka,dreszcze sa?


Stan podgorączkowy... dreszcze miałam z 30 minut jak siedzialam przed tv, więc ruszyłam sie by pobudzić krążenie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stan podgorączkowy... dreszcze miałam z 30 minut jak siedzialam przed tv, więc ruszyłam sie by pobudzić krążenie...


oby sie udalo masz tylko 8 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oby sie udalo masz tylko 8 tabletek


Ostatnim razem poszło po 2 dawce....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatnim razem poszło po 2 dawce....


Kochana w moim przypadku 16 nie wystarczylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana w moim przypadku 16 nie wystarczylo



To chyba od organizmu zależy... Albo od szczęścia. I jak dalej sobie poradziłaś? W którym tyg byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To chyba od organizmu zależy... Albo od szczęścia. I jak dalej sobie poradziłaś? W którym tyg byłaś?


Bylam w 5 tyg.kupilam kolejne 12 tab. stosowalam tym razem dopochwowo najpierw 6 odrazu a pozniej po dwie co 3 godziny,zaczelam krwawic dopiero po 12godzinach od przyjecia pierwszej dawki,moj organizm to tytan...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. sprzedam cale opakowanie art forte za 130zl. kontakt 514 155 347

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec za 150zl.+ wysylka lub odbior osobisty. 534409742

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylam w 5 tyg.kupilam kolejne 12 tab. stosowalam tym razem dopochwowo najpierw 6 odrazu a pozniej po dwie co 3 godziny,zaczelam krwawic dopiero po 12godzinach od przyjecia pierwszej dawki,moj organizm to tytan...


Na mój pierwszy raz podziałało raz dwa...wierzę że nic sie nie zmieniło... Inaczej bede zmuszona działać dalej... Idę uszykować 2 dawkę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie leku arthrotec forte, sa to tabletki kupione w Polsce, 20tab czyli cale opakowanie. Wiecej info pod nr 787 810 764 cena to 170zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oby sie udalo masz tylko 8 tabletek


Jak tam? pojawilo sie coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak tam? pojawilo sie coś?


Myślałam,że nic nie ruszy, ale od godziny leci ze mnie i leci... A czy sie udalo dowiem się w czwartek bo juz umowilam lekarza.
Dopiero od 30 min skórcze mi się tak nasiliły,że musiałam się położyć i co wstaje to chlup....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 5 tygodniu ciąży, w tamtym tygodniu przeprowadziłam kurację biorąc cytotec doustnie. Dzisiaj byłam u ginekologa i niestety poronienie nie udało się. Mimo skurczy, bólu nie wystąpiło krwawienie. Zamierzam zastosowac Arthrotec jak najszybciej, dopochwowo tym razem. Proszę o informacje na temat dawkowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 5 tygodniu ciąży, w tamtym tygodniu przeprowadziłam kurację biorąc cytotec doustnie. Dzisiaj byłam u ginekologa i niestety poronienie nie udało się. Mimo skurczy, bólu nie wystąpiło krwawienie. Zamierzam zastosowac Arthrotec jak najszybciej, dopochwowo tym razem. Proszę o informacje na temat dawkowania.



Cytotec to jest to samo co Arthro... tylko bez diclofenacu jest ten pierwszy. 
Ja myślę żebyś użyła doustnie - ale wybór należy do Ciebie.

Ja jestem właśnie po kuracji (co prawda skróconej bo nie miałam 12tabl :/ )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec to jest to samo co Arthro... tylko bez diclofenacu jest ten pierwszy. 
> Ja myślę żebyś użyła doustnie - ale wybór należy do Ciebie.
> 
> Ja jestem właśnie po kuracji (co prawda skróconej bo nie miałam 12tabl :/ )


Cytotec, który zażyłam doustnie spowodował ogromne nabrzmienie języka i gardła, strasznie podrażnił jamę ustnej.
Jesteś po kuracji? Doustnej? W którym tygodniu ciązy byłaś? Jak przebiegło i skąd dostałas autentyczne tabletki?
Proszę o odpowiedź, na prawdę chcę już miec to za sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 5 tygodniu ciąży, w tamtym tygodniu przeprowadziłam kurację biorąc cytotec doustnie. Dzisiaj byłam u ginekologa i niestety poronienie nie udało się. Mimo skurczy, bólu nie wystąpiło krwawienie. Zamierzam zastosowac Arthrotec jak najszybciej, dopochwowo tym razem. Proszę o informacje na temat dawkowania.


No to dobrze,skrzepy sa? ja tez jestem umowiona na usg w  czwartek takze dopiero wtedy bede wiedziec czy sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślałam,że nic nie ruszy, ale od godziny leci ze mnie i leci... A czy sie udalo dowiem się w czwartek bo juz umowilam lekarza.
> Dopiero od 30 min skórcze mi się tak nasiliły,że musiałam się położyć i co wstaje to chlup....


No to dobrze,skrzepy sa? ja tez jestem umowiona na usg w czwartek takze dopiero wtedy bede wiedziec czy sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec, który zażyłam doustnie spowodował ogromne nabrzmienie języka i gardła, strasznie podrażnił jamę ustnej.
> Jesteś po kuracji? Doustnej? W którym tygodniu ciązy byłaś? Jak przebiegło i skąd dostałas autentyczne tabletki?
> Proszę o odpowiedź, na prawdę chcę już miec to za sobą.



Wg wyliczeń od ostatniego okresu 8 tydzien, wg usg pęcherzyk 6 tydzień...
Tabletki miałam bo jakieś 1,5 roku temu miałam tą nieprzyjemność wykonywać - niestety jedna z metod antykoncepcji zawiodła ( teraz tylko tabletki!! ) i wykorzystałam 8 sztuk które mi zostały...

Za pierwszym razem ruszyło mnie między pierwszą a drugą serią... 
Tym razem dopiero  godzinę po 2 serii zaczęły się dosć silne skurcze i krwawienie... Leci jak z kranu gdy jestem na wc, ale bez większych skrzepów ( może ciąża jest mała i dlatego )
Wzięłam doustnie 4 tabl co 3 h ( tak dwa razy)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to dobrze,skrzepy sa? ja tez jestem umowiona na usg w czwartek takze dopiero wtedy bede wiedziec czy sie udalo


Nie ma takich skrzepów jak niektóre tu pisały... Leci krew najpierw ładna czerwień teraz już bordo... wolę się nie wpatrywać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec, który zażyłam doustnie spowodował ogromne nabrzmienie języka i gardła, strasznie podrażnił jamę ustnej.
> Jesteś po kuracji? Doustnej? W którym tygodniu ciązy byłaś? Jak przebiegło i skąd dostałas autentyczne tabletki?
> Proszę o odpowiedź, na prawdę chcę już miec to za sobą.


799-725-306 Zadzwon do Pani Ani,oryginalny arthro w blistrach bez oszustw ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja swój Arthro miałam z apteki - jestem farmaceutka :] wiec nie miałam problemu z lekiem. 
Tyle że teraz siedze na L4 :/ a koleżanek po fachu przeciez nie poproszę :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wg wyliczeń od ostatniego okresu 8 tydzien, wg usg pęcherzyk 6 tydzień...
> Tabletki miałam bo jakieś 1,5 roku temu miałam tą nieprzyjemność wykonywać - niestety jedna z metod antykoncepcji zawiodła ( teraz tylko tabletki!! ) i wykorzystałam 8 sztuk które mi zostały...
> 
> Za pierwszym razem ruszyło mnie między pierwszą a drugą serią... 
> Tym razem dopiero  godzinę po 2 serii zaczęły się dosć silne skurcze i krwawienie... Leci jak z kranu gdy jestem na wc, ale bez większych skrzepów ( może ciąża jest mała i dlatego )
> Wzięłam doustnie 4 tabl co 3 h ( tak dwa razy)


Ja dzisiaj byłam na USG i ginekolog powiedział mi, że pęcherzyk ma 3,8mm i że wskazuje to na 5 tydzień. Dziwił się, że cytotec doustnie nie pomógł i powiedział, żeby teraz zastosować dopochwowo Arthr.. W jakiej cenie mogę to dostać i czy znacie jakieś autentyczne źródło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 799-725-306 Zadzwon do Pani Ani,oryginalny arthro w blistrach bez oszustw ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci


Bardzo dziekuję, póki co ma wyłączony tel. Spróbuję później.
Jaka jest cena tych tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dziekuję, póki co ma wyłączony tel. Spróbuję później.
> Jaka jest cena tych tabletek?



Ten post nie jest ode mnie wiec nie powiem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;119445]Bardzo dziekuję, póki co ma wyłączony tel. Spróbuję później.
Jaka jest cena tych tabletek?[/Q zadzwon ok 20.00 pewnie bedzie juz po pracy,cena nie wiem ile chcesz ja kupilam 16 za 250 ziko,moze duzo ale przynajmniej pewne ze nie witaminy,jesli nie ma sie skad wziac to kasa nie gra roli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 8szt arthro i chciałabym się pozbyć. Zostało mi po dokonaniu zabiegu. Cena do uzgodnienia, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i mogę wysłać zdjęcia, aby było pewne, że oryginalne tabletki.
Kontakt email: ona2578@gmail.com





> Ja dzisiaj byłam na USG i ginekolog powiedział mi, że pęcherzyk ma 3,8mm i że wskazuje to na 5 tydzień. Dziwił się, że cytotec doustnie nie pomógł i powiedział, żeby teraz zastosować dopochwowo Arthr.. W jakiej cenie mogę to dostać i czy znacie jakieś autentyczne źródło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 8szt arthro. Kontakt: ona2578@gmail.com
Cena do uzgodnienia, wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i mogę wysłać zdjęcia na maila, że tabletki oryginalne. 





> Bardzo dziekuję, póki co ma wyłączony tel. Spróbuję później.
> Jaka jest cena tych tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzis doszla przesylka, kupilam tanio i doszlo , kontakt z pania Justyna caly czas byl i jest, sprawdzilam inne oferty na forach i u tej pani jest najtaniej i duzo osob ja poleca, kontakt do pani justyny tylko telefoniczny : 570 551 661.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzis doszla przesylka, kupilam tanio i doszlo , kontakt z pania Justyna caly czas byl i jest, sprawdzilam inne oferty na forach i u tej pani jest najtaniej i duzo osob ja poleca, kontakt do pani justyny tylko telefoniczny : 570 551 661.


cena jaka? jest mozliwosc sprawdzenia przesylki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka tyg po zabiegu arthro, test ciazowy negatywny. Okes trwał 4 dni. Po 5 dniach wystąpiło krwawienie. Co to może być? Nie mogę namówić dziewczyny na ginekologa za żadne skarby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się udało za drugim razem dopiero ale wiecie co jest najlepsze poszłam do gina a on mnie zbadal co jeszcze leciała krew usg mam dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos ma art? Toruń,Brodnica,Grudziadz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się udało za drugim razem dopiero ale wiecie co jest najlepsze poszłam do gina a on mnie zbadal co jeszcze leciała krew usg mam dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu


a co w tym dziwnego ? krew dla ginekologa to codziennośc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kilka tyg po zabiegu arthro, test ciazowy negatywny. Okes trwał 4 dni. Po 5 dniach wystąpiło krwawienie. Co to może być? Nie mogę namówić dziewczyny na ginekologa za żadne skarby.


no my Twojej dziewczyny nie zbadamy, skoro ona nawet nie chce iść do gina. Może jak jej macica zacznie gnić, lub wypadać, to będzie biegła pędem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was zażywała arthr. dopochwowo? Jeśli tak w jakich dawkach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was zażywała arthr. dopochwowo? Jeśli tak w jakich dawkach?


ktory to tydzien? ile masz tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 tydzień, tabletki zamówiłam przed sekundą, dostanę 12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 tydzień, tabletki zamówiłam przed sekundą, dostanę 12


Moze podopowiem Ci na moim przykladzie gdzie nawet 16 nie pomoglo a tez dopiero 5 tydzien,wiec gdy domowilam kolejne 12 to bralam tak 8szt.odrazu zeby pierwsze skurcze byly silne,za 4 godziny 2 i po 2 godzinach kolejne dwie...mozesz przed aplikacja nawilzyc pochwe zelem np.durex ale bez zapachowym i bez smakowym celem wlasciwego nawilzenia wtedy tabletki wchlaniaja sie szybciej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak zrobię, dziękuję. Tabletki będę miała na piatek, mam nadzieję, że się uda... bo cytotec doustnie nie zadziałał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak zrobię, dziękuję. Tabletki będę miała na piatek, mam nadzieję, że się uda... bo cytotec doustnie nie zadziałał.


tak mi doradzila ginekolog bo z tej bezradnosci powiedzialam jej o wszystkim...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak mi doradzila ginekolog bo z tej bezradnosci powiedzialam jej o wszystkim...


O to dobrze wiedzieć ze sprawdzonego źródła. Kiedy wzięłas tabetki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O to dobrze wiedzieć ze sprawdzonego źródła. Kiedy wzięłas tabetki?


Bralam 3 dni temu,po pierwszej dawce pojawily sie silne skurcze ale da sie to wytrzymac,po drugiej zaczelam krwawic i wydalac skrzepy,nie sa one bardzo duze poniewaz to bardzo wczesna ciaza,po 3 dawce nadal krwawilam a dzis tylko krew jak przy okresie i bol brzucha bo macica sie obkurcza,w piatek ide na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralam 3 dni temu,po pierwszej dawce pojawily sie silne skurcze ale da sie to wytrzymac,po drugiej zaczelam krwawic i wydalac skrzepy,nie sa one bardzo duze poniewaz to bardzo wczesna ciaza,po 3 dawce nadal krwawilam a dzis tylko krew jak przy okresie i bol brzucha bo macica sie obkurcza,w piatek ide na usg


czasem branie 3x4 to zbyt malo zeby pojawily sie skurcze az tak silne zeby wydalic plud,pamietaj sie skurcze sa po to by go "wyrwac" z macicy,dlatego pierwsza dawka musi byc silna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czasem branie 3x4 to zbyt malo zeby pojawily sie skurcze az tak silne zeby wydalic plud,pamietaj sie skurcze sa po to by go "wyrwac" z macicy,dlatego pierwsza dawka musi byc silna


Dlatego zamierzam wziać w 3 dawkach 8-2-2. Jestem gotowa na silne skurcze, bo podobnie miałam po cytotecu z tym, że nie zaczęłam krwawić i wczoraj na wizycie u ginekologa okazało się, że wszystko jest tak jak było..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego zamierzam wziać w 3 dawkach 8-2-2. Jestem gotowa na silne skurcze, bo podobnie miałam po cytotecu z tym, że nie zaczęłam krwawić i wczoraj na wizycie u ginekologa okazało się, że wszystko jest tak jak było..


Dawkowanie ustalone przez WHO to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny. 8 tabletek to ogromna dawka. Nigdy nie wiesz jak na nią zareagujesz, może doprowadzić do silnej biegunki, i szybkiego odwodnienia w krótkim czasie, że nawet w szpitalu juz Cię nie odratuja. Naprawdę podziwiam za odwagę trucia się takimi dawkami i ryzykowania życia. Zwiększanie dawek nie ma sensu, bo po prostu tak jest, że sam misoprostol nie zawsze działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie leku arthrotec forte, sa to tabletki kupione w Polsce, 20tab czyli cale opakowanie. Wiecej info pod nr 787 810 764 cena to 170zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawkowanie ustalone przez WHO to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny. 8 tabletek to ogromna dawka. Nigdy nie wiesz jak na nią zareagujesz, może doprowadzić do silnej biegunki, i szybkiego odwodnienia w krótkim czasie, że nawet w szpitalu juz Cię nie odratuja. Naprawdę podziwiam za odwagę trucia się takimi dawkami i ryzykowania życia. Zwiększanie dawek nie ma sensu, bo po prostu tak jest, że sam misoprostol nie zawsze działa.


Zgadzam sie z Toba ale nie do konca,nie slyszalam jednak o przypadku tak silnego odwodnienia prowadzacego do smierci...kazdy robi to na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc,nawet pierwsza dawka 4 tabl.moze prowadzic do silnej biegunki,jesli 3x4 nie przynosi efektu to co robić? whw pomaga tak ale arth zdobyc jest latwo,czas oczekiwania jest zazwyczaj 1-2 dni,i nikt z nas nie pomysli nawet dlaczego ktos woli tylko art...poza tym zawsze wszyscy pisza zeby nie robic tego samemu tylko miec obok kogos kto w razie co zadzwoni po pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam sie z Toba ale nie do konca,nie slyszalam jednak o przypadku tak silnego odwodnienia prowadzacego do smierci...kazdy robi to na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc,nawet pierwsza dawka 4 tabl.moze prowadzic do silnej biegunki,jesli 3x4 nie przynosi efektu to co robić? whw pomaga tak ale arth zdobyc jest latwo,czas oczekiwania jest zazwyczaj 1-2 dni,i nikt z nas nie pomysli nawet dlaczego ktos woli tylko art...poza tym zawsze wszyscy pisza zeby nie robic tego samemu tylko miec obok kogos kto w razie co zadzwoni po pomoc


Ja po dawce 3x4 myslalam ze zaraz umre...nigdy nie czulam sie tak podle i to bez krwawienia,cala noc walczylam z mezem zeby jakos to przetrwac,i na nic wszystko bo nic sie nie dzialo,nie bylo krwawienia,nawet plamienia brak dopiero pozniej gdy zwiekszylam dawke wszystko poszlo inaczej-wsparcie jest piorytetem i wiedza ze robisz to na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasem nawet max dawka 20 tabl.nie jest w stanie pomoc,to tez konska dawka...a bywa tak ze pierwsze 4 i wszystko sie zaczyna...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dostałam 12 tabletek arthr.. z instrukcją 6, 4, 2 w odstepach 3 h, dopochwowo. 
Próbowała któraś z was w ten sposób?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dostałam 12 tabletek arthr.. z instrukcją 6, 4, 2 w odstepach 3 h, dopochwowo. 
> Próbowała któraś z was w ten sposób?


Ja tak zrobilam,mialam wziac 8-2-2 ale sie balam i wzielam 6-4-2 pomoglo bo za pierwszym razem kompletnie nie krwawilam a ktory tydz u Ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tak zrobilam,mialam wziac 8-2-2 ale sie balam i wzielam 6-4-2 pomoglo bo za pierwszym razem kompletnie nie krwawilam a ktory tydz u Ciebie?


5 tydzień ciązy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bylam 4,5 tyg. takze mysle ze pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamawiałam paczka szybko przyszła było sprawdzenie zawartości leki oryginalne 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli jest ktos z Krakowa sprzedam Arthotec 20tab . sta.markowski@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miesiac minął od wziecia tabletek wykupionych w aptece i dalej krwawie niewiem co robic błagam pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> miesiac minął od wziecia tabletek wykupionych w aptece i dalej krwawie niewiem co robic błagam pomóżcie


Idź do gina.  Potrzebne lyzeczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;119586]Idź do gina.  Potrzebne lyzeczkowanie.         tak myślałam a co mam powiedzieć boje sie ??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idź do gina.  Potrzebne lyzeczkowanie.


a czy nie wystarczy jak zrobie sam irygacje pochwy w domu??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy koras z Was brala arth dopochwowo i pod jezyk na przemian?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk. Lub wysyłka 
250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy nie wystarczy jak zrobie sam irygacje pochwy w domu??


a co ma irygacja pochwy do przedłużającego się krwawienia z macicy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;119587]


> Idź do gina.  Potrzebne lyzeczkowanie.         tak myślałam a co mam powiedzieć boje sie ??????


masz powiedzieć to co tu , że krwawisz od miesiąca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie lub sztuki    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;119597]


> masz powiedzieć to co tu , że krwawisz od miesiąca


 Ja krwawiłam 45 dni po takze to normalne. Nie martw sie. Poczekaj jeszcze troche

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;119599]


> Ja krwawiłam 45 dni po takze to normalne. Nie martw sie. Poczekaj jeszcze troche


to że ty tak krwawiłaś, to wcale nie jest normalne. Normalne jest max trzytygodniowe krwawienie. Dziewczyny, jak chcecie mieć jeszcze kiedyś dzieci, albo w ogóle uniknąć usunięcia macicy, to nie pytajcie na forum, gdzie nie wiadomo jaka gimbaza Wam odpowiada, tylko pędem do lekarza ! Macice i zdrowie macie jedno !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos z Torunia ma arth? zaplace...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie leku arthrotec forte, sa to tabletki kupione w Polsce, 20tab czyli cale opakowanie. Wiecej info pod nr 787 810 764 cena to 170zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez kupilam od pani j. i tez moge polecic . nr do pani j. : 570 551 661.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tez kupilam od pani j. i tez moge polecic . nr do pani j. : 570 551 661.


A skad jest Pani J.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatnośc u kuriera przy odbiorze, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos z Torunia ma arth? zaplace...


Nikogo nie ma????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 200 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Jestem w piątym tygodniu i chce jak najszybciej kupić tabletki. Jest ktoś kto sprzeda mi recepte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, jestem w 5 tyg zamówiłam cytotec i teoretycznie ru 486, dostawa szybko możliwość sprawdzenia przed zapłatą, niby wszystko się zgadza tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane z tyłu wszystkie daty nazwy 200 mcg. itp
Dziś musze wziąć 1 tab ru486 a do 24 godzin doustnie 12 tabletek cytotecu po 3x 4 pod język.
Boje sie okropnie, wiem jakie mogą być powikłania.
Prosze niech ktoś sie wypowie już po takim zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana  W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, jestem w 5 tyg zamówiłam cytotec i teoretycznie ru 486, dostawa szybko możliwość sprawdzenia przed zapłatą, niby wszystko się zgadza tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane z tyłu wszystkie daty nazwy 200 mcg. itp
> Dziś musze wziąć 1 tab ru486 a do 24 godzin doustnie 12 tabletek cytotecu po 3x 4 pod język.
> Boje sie okropnie, wiem jakie mogą być powikłania.
> Prosze niech ktoś sie wypowie już po takim zabiegu.


Tydzień temu przeprowadzałam kurację z cytotec i ru 486, doustnie. Nie pomogło.. Miałam dreszcze, gorączkę, biegunkę, bóle brzucha, silne skurcze, i okropny ból języka, gardła ogolnie jamy ustnej. poleciało raptem troszkę krwi i jakiejś wydzieliny, poszłam do ginekologa i niestety okaząło się, że nie zadziałało. Zamówiłam teraz Arthrotec i jutro wieczorem przeprowadzę kurację dopochwowo. ps. jestem w 5 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich. Jestem w piątym tygodniu i chce jak najszybciej kupić tabletki. Jest ktoś kto sprzeda mi recepte?


Recepty chyba nikt,najwyzej arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, jestem w 5 tyg zamówiłam cytotec i teoretycznie ru 486, dostawa szybko możliwość sprawdzenia przed zapłatą, niby wszystko się zgadza tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane z tyłu wszystkie daty nazwy 200 mcg. itp
> Dziś musze wziąć 1 tab ru486 a do 24 godzin doustnie 12 tabletek cytotecu po 3x 4 pod język.
> Boje sie okropnie, wiem jakie mogą być powikłania.
> Prosze niech ktoś sie wypowie już po takim zabiegu.


na pewno RU nie jest oryginalne, bo jest ono nie do zdobycia w Polsce. Poza tym oryginalny zestaw z RU to 1 RU(mifepriston) +8 tabletek misoprostolu, a do aborcji wystarczy tylko cztery lub sześć.

Dostałaś tyle tabletek, żebyś miała jakąkolwiek szanse na powodzenie, przy samym misoprostolu wynosi około 70-80 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tydzień temu przeprowadzałam kurację z cytotec i ru 486, doustnie. Nie pomogło.. Miałam dreszcze, gorączkę, biegunkę, bóle brzucha, silne skurcze, i okropny ból języka, gardła ogolnie jamy ustnej. poleciało raptem troszkę krwi i jakiejś wydzieliny, poszłam do ginekologa i niestety okaząło się, że nie zadziałało. Zamówiłam teraz Arthrotec i jutro wieczorem przeprowadzę kurację dopochwowo. ps. jestem w 5 tyg


to samo co wyżej, RU nie było oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana  W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911



czysty misoprostol nie daje 100% skuteczności , maks to może 80-90 %. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthtortecu, i jak widać po wielu wpisach na tym forum, nie zawsze pomaga. Ponad 98% skuteczności daje tylko oryginalny zestaw mifepristone i misoprostol, wysyłany przez organizacje holenderskie womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mozna brac arthrotec dopochwowo i pod jezyk na przemian?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

We wtorek działałam z Arthro... Miałam tylko 8 tabl - wzięłam 2 serie po 4 tabl doustnie. Dziś po kontroli USG - brak ciąży...
Jedynie słabo się oczyszczam i albo ruszy,albo szpital i łyżeczkowanie.
Jak  widać czasami pomaga mała dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mozna ja tsk dea tyg temu tak bralam najpierw 4 doustnie potem 3 dopochwowo i znów 3 dopochwowo  i puscilopo 4dniach tylko zwilz tabletki jak dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cala paczke Arthrotec 50mg. Sama uzywalam. Jezeli bedzie potrzeba moge wyslac paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Jest tez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego w Warszawie. Chetnie odpowiem na pytania i udziele wskazowek. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cala paczke Arthrotec 50mg. Sama uzywalam. Jezeli bedzie potrzeba moge wyslac paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Jest tez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego w Warszawie. Chetnie odpowiem na pytania i udziele wskazowek. Pozdrawiam
50744268trzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co ma irygacja pochwy do przedłużającego się krwawienia z macicy ?


a jesli nie pójde na łyżeczkowanie to co mi grozi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> We wtorek działałam z Arthro... Miałam tylko 8 tabl - wzięłam 2 serie po 4 tabl doustnie. Dziś po kontroli USG - brak ciąży...
> Jedynie słabo się oczyszczam i albo ruszy,albo szpital i łyżeczkowanie.
> Jak  widać czasami pomaga mała dawka


Pamietam jak pisalas  :Smile:  fajnie ze masz to za soba,Twoj organizm bardzo dobrze sobie poradzil,u mnie usg wykazalo ciaze :/ jutro probuje znowu to ostatnia proba z arth,jesli nie pomoze to biore metotrexat...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jesli nie pójde na łyżeczkowanie to co mi grozi?


Mozesz pozegnac sie z macica,sa przypadki ze i z zyciem-wda sie silne zakazenie...sepsa itp.

----------


## NIE OSZUKANY !!!

"Hej. Mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec za 150zl.+ wysylka lub odbior osobisty. 534409742"



NIE DZWONIĆ POD TEN NR.  PRZYSYŁA PUSTE OPAKOWANIA PO INNYM LEKU. OSZUSTKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NIE ODBIERAĆ PACZEK BEZ MOŻLIWOŚCI SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ!!!! JEŻELI JEST WYSŁANE ZWYKLĄ PACZKĄ, NIE ODBIERAĆ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TYM RAZEM CI SIĘ NIE UDAŁO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,pisałam tutaj trzy tygodnie temu ze właśnie zaczynam z art,pomogło po dwóch dawkach,ból masakryczny a muszę dodać że mam za sobą dwa poronienia samoistnie w wyższej ciąży a tak nie bolało jak teraz w 5 tyg.Wylądowałam w szpitalu na łyżeczkowaniu i niby ok a po 4 dniach kiedy do Niemiec do męża pojechalam krwotok,tutejsi lekarze mówią ze szkoda im kobiet które muszą same znajdywać sposoby i narażać życie.Moje lyzeczkiwanie w PL bylo nie kompletne stąd ten krwotok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,pisałam tutaj trzy tygodnie temu ze właśnie zaczynam z art,pomogło po dwóch dawkach,ból masakryczny a muszę dodać że mam za sobą dwa poronienia samoistnie w wyższej ciąży a tak nie bolało jak teraz w 5 tyg.Wylądowałam w szpitalu na łyżeczkowaniu i niby ok a po 4 dniach kiedy do Niemiec do męża pojechalam krwotok,tutejsi lekarze mówią ze szkoda im kobiet które muszą same znajdywać sposoby i narażać życie.Moje lyzeczkiwanie w PL bylo nie kompletne stąd ten krwotok.


Skad ja to znam,spotkalo mnie to po porodzie- nikt nie widzial ze nie urodzilam calego lozyska-za tydzien wrocilam a raczej zaniosl mnie moj maz na wlasnych rekach,przetaczano mi krew,jeszcze chwila i nie byloby mnie tutaj,6 lat temu a do dzis pamietam ten koszmar!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "hej. Mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec za 150zl.+ wysylka lub odbior osobisty. 534409742"
> 
> 
> 
> nie dzwonić pod ten nr.  Przysyła puste opakowania po innym leku. Oszustka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Nie odbierać paczek bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą!!!! Jeżeli jest wysłane zwyklą paczką, nie odbierać!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tym razem ci się nie udało


gnida oby kiedys sama kupila puste pudelko!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej mi zależało na art bo już raz stosowałam i pomógł a niestety recepty na niego nie byłam w stanie załatwić a zresztą jak brałam pierwszym razem to lekarz za receptę krzykną mi 200zł  a czułam się tak wychodząc od niego z gabinetu jakby cały ośrodek wiedział co mam zamiar zrobić z ciążą  . zamówiłam art z waszego kontaktu 799-725-306 bardzo miła starsza pani choć ja już art brała i wiedziałam co i jak chciała mi wszystko wyjaśnić i pomóc , paczkę wysłała mi pocztą ze sprawdzeniem zawartości zanim zapłaciłam . Płacąc wiedziałam co mama w środku tabletki  były oryginalnie zapakowane  osoba godna polecenia. Pomimo to zamawiając pamiętajcie tylko paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  .


Dzisiaj przyszła paczka tabsy oryginalne art ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamietam jak pisalas  fajnie ze masz to za soba,Twoj organizm bardzo dobrze sobie poradzil,u mnie usg wykazalo ciaze :/ jutro probuje znowu to ostatnia proba z arth,jesli nie pomoze to biore metotrexat...


Obym nigdy więcej nie musiała tego robić - dobrze,że chociaż tak dobrze działa na mnie ten lek  :Smile:  Dostałam antybiotyk i za 2 tyg do kontroli czy wszystko się wyczyściło.

Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk - chwycisz do reki i zobaczysz na wlasne oczy z to 100% oryginal. Lub wysyłka w ostateczności.
250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej to znowu ja, wczoraj przyjęłam ten ru-486 i w sumie do tej pory czuje sie dobrze, nawet jak był to jakiś podrobiony to i tak dziś będę przyjmować cytotec 4 razy po 3 tab pod język. 
Mam jeszcze pytanie jeżeli dojdzie do krwawienia, wszystkie objawy będą sie zgadzać a żadnych większych powikłań nie będzie, to kiedy najlepiej udać się do lekarza żeby sprawdzić czy ciąża została usunięta i oczywiście co powiedzieć na wejściu lepiej ze nie wiedziałam ,ze jestem w ciązy i dostałam krwawienia po spóźnionym okresie czy znowu powiedzieć że byłam w ciąży i dostałam krwawień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej to znowu ja, wczoraj przyjęłam ten ru-486 i w sumie do tej pory czuje sie dobrze, nawet jak był to jakiś podrobiony to i tak dziś będę przyjmować cytotec 4 razy po 3 tab pod język. 
> Mam jeszcze pytanie jeżeli dojdzie do krwawienia, wszystkie objawy będą sie zgadzać a żadnych większych powikłań nie będzie, to kiedy najlepiej udać się do lekarza żeby sprawdzić czy ciąża została usunięta i oczywiście co powiedzieć na wejściu lepiej ze nie wiedziałam ,ze jestem w ciązy i dostałam krwawienia po spóźnionym okresie czy znowu powiedzieć że byłam w ciąży i dostałam krwawień?


jak najszybciej, żeby potwierdzić, że aborcja się powiodła. Możesz powiedzieć to co napisałaś o spóźniającym się okresie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki wielkie, na reszcie jakies forum na którym ktoś odpowiada, i nie wyciąga brudów typu "powinnaś wiedzieć co to antykoncepcja", no cóż nie jest ona również 100% pewna, i tak okazało się w moim przypadku.

Jeszcze dla upewnienia się ru wyglądało bardzo zwyczajnie biała podłużna tabletka lekko owalna z przedziałkiem a cytotec sześciokąt foremny biała tabletka z nadrukiem 1461 w bistrze srebrnym.

Mam nadzieję, że wszystko pójdzie dobrze, bo nie powiem bardzo się boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tydzień temu przeprowadzałam kurację z cytotec i ru 486, doustnie. Nie pomogło.. Miałam dreszcze, gorączkę, biegunkę, bóle brzucha, silne skurcze, i okropny ból języka, gardła ogolnie jamy ustnej. poleciało raptem troszkę krwi i jakiejś wydzieliny, poszłam do ginekologa i niestety okaząło się, że nie zadziałało. Zamówiłam teraz Arthrotec i jutro wieczorem przeprowadzę kurację dopochwowo. ps. jestem w 5 tyg


Boje sie, że i u mnie nie zadziała  :Frown:  a chciałabym to mieć juz tak bardzo za sobą.
A skąd zamawiałaś zestaw? Jak sie czułaś po samym ru? Bo mi nic jak na razie nie dolega, dziś zaczynam z cytotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sama.irena@o2.pl     cale opoakowanie lub na sztuki, z apteki, tanio

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje sie, że i u mnie nie zadziała  a chciałabym to mieć juz tak bardzo za sobą.
> A skąd zamawiałaś zestaw? Jak sie czułaś po samym ru? Bo mi nic jak na razie nie dolega, dziś zaczynam z cytotec.


Zestaw zamawiałam z girlinneed.com po ru nic mi sie nie działo, bo były to jakies witaminy prawdopodobnie. Później dowiedzialam się, że ru nie da się dostac w PL a sprowadzony z zagranicy jest strasznie drugi, a kiedy zadzownilam tam, żeby powiedziec, że kuracja się nie udała i że chcę kupić sam cytotec to powiedziano mi, że zapłacę 40 zł taniej  za zestaw bez RU. wiec oczywistym jest, że to ściema.

Dziś wieczorem zamierzam zastosować arthrotec dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw zamawiałam z girlinneed.com po ru nic mi sie nie działo, bo były to jakies witaminy prawdopodobnie. Później dowiedzialam się, że ru nie da się dostac w PL a sprowadzony z zagranicy jest strasznie drugi, a kiedy zadzownilam tam, żeby powiedziec, że kuracja się nie udała i że chcę kupić sam cytotec to powiedziano mi, że zapłacę 40 zł taniej  za zestaw bez RU. wiec oczywistym jest, że to ściema.
> 
> Dziś wieczorem zamierzam zastosować arthrotec dopochwowo.


Masakra to i ja taki zestaw zamówiłam tylko z innej strony, dziś wieczorem próbuje jednak z cytotec,bo jednak szkoda mi pieniędzy a nóz widelec może zadziała.
 możemy się jakoś skontaktować e-mail? ksenusia1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rzetelne informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej :

womenhelp.org
womenonweb.org
oraz polskie forum : maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 40 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy art jest na pewno bezpieczny? Jutro chce to zrobić ale mam trochę obaw. Muszę to zrobić ponieważ biorę od 10 miesięcy tabletki które uszkadzają płód i dopiero kilka dni temu się dowiedziałam o ciąży. Nie mogę urodzić bo dziecko urodzi się z poważnymi wadami. Tabletki niestety anty zawiodły.

----------


## S.21

Witam mam na sprzedaż art,  kupiłam ponieważ myślałam że będę musiała powtórzyć aborcję, myślałam że nie udało się, a jednak za 2-3 dni nastąpiło krwawienie, po wizycie u ginekologa okazało się ze poronilam ( nie było już pęcherzyka w macicy) dostałam skierowanie do szpitala na zabieg lyzeczkowania, zdecydowałam ze pójdę na zabieg żeby mieć spokój czy aby wszystko się dobrze oczyści itp. Teraz jestem juz 2 tyg po zabiegu, jest wszystko dobrze. 
Chciałabym odsprzedać całe opakowanie 20 szt. za 120zl, przesyłką pobraniową ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mam tylko  jedno opakowanie. Jeśli ktoś zainteresowany to proszę pisać na maila Sandra01.sz@wp.pl

----------


## S.21

Witam mam na sprzedaż art,  kupiłam ponieważ myślałam że będę musiała powtórzyć aborcję, myślałam że nie udało się, a jednak za 2-3 dni nastąpiło krwawienie, po wizycie u ginekologa okazało się ze poronilam ( nie było już pęcherzyka w macicy) dostałam skierowanie do szpitala na zabieg lyzeczkowania, zdecydowałam ze pójdę na zabieg żeby mieć spokój czy aby wszystko się dobrze oczyści itp. Teraz jestem juz 2 tyg po zabiegu, jest wszystko dobrze. 
Chciałabym odsprzedać całe opakowanie 20 szt. za 120zl, przesyłką pobraniową ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mam tylko  jedno opakowanie. Jeśli ktoś zainteresowany to proszę pisać na maila Sandra01.sz@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz pozegnac sie z macica,sa przypadki ze i z zyciem-wda sie silne zakazenie...sepsa itp.


a jak pójde prywatnie to za łyzeczkowanie bede musiała płacic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za każdy zabieg wykonywany prywatnie płaci się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lyzeczkowanie robi się w szpitalu, pod narkoza, w obecności anestezjologa.  Nie w prywatnym gabinecie ginekologicznym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wieczorem zaaplikowałam dopochwowo arthr. dzisiaj rano zaczęłam obficie krwawic i wydaliłam sporo skrzepów. Rozpuszczone resztki tabletek mam lepiej zostawić czy wypłukać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny pomóżcie jestem w 9tyg mam juz arthr**** strasznie się boje jutro idę rano do pracy chce to zacząć dzisiaj kolo 18 jestem z tym sama i mieszkam u rodziców boje się ze mogą się zorientować . Lepiej zastosować doustnie czy dopochwowo wole doustnie ale co jest bardziej skuteczne pomóżcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny pomóżcie jestem w 9tyg mam juz arthr**** strasznie się boje jutro idę rano do pracy chce to zacząć dzisiaj kolo 18 jestem z tym sama i mieszkam u rodziców boje się ze mogą się zorientować . Lepiej zastosować doustnie czy dopochwowo wole doustnie ale co jest bardziej skuteczne pomóżcie.


Witaj ja brałam art pod język, nożem rozpolawialam je na pół i wyciągalam ze środka te malutkie, rozpolowione 4 dawałam pod język bez tego rdzenia właśnie, wzięłam trzy dawki co 3 godz, po drugiej biegunka i plamienia,stan podgoraczkowy, po 3 dawce krew leciała tylko przy robieniu siku, nawet mmocno,ale bez jakiś wielkich skrzepow, no i oczywiście cały czas brzuch i plecy pobolewaly jak podczas okresu. Na drugi dzień plamienia lekkie. Myślałam że może nie udało się ale za dwa dni zaczęłam krwawic ale nie mocno, tylko jak podczas okresu i brzuch bolał, poszłam do ginekologa po usg okazało się ze pęcherzyka juz w macicy nie ma, czyli udało mi się, jednak Arthrotec działa. Oczywiście dostałam skierowanie do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie, i na drugi dzień pojechałam do szpitala, kazali zostać na noc na badania i rano zrobili zabieg, teraz jestem juz 2 tyg po i jest wszystko dobrze. Przy tym wszystkim był przy mnie przyjaciel ,trochę źle ze nie będziesz miała kogoś komu nie będziesz mogła powiedzieć o tym, może masz koleżankę zaufana do której mogłabyś pojechać na noc i przy niej to zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma znaczenia.  Skuteczność jest taka sama.  Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny. Pod język lub między dziaslo a policzek, lub dopochwowo, jak wolisz.  Rodzinie możesz powiedzieć, że masz grypę zoladkowa połączona z ciężkim okresem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W którym tygodniu stosowalas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po drugiej dawce i nic sie nie dzieje oprocz tego ze pouszczam mocz co to moze oznaczac bardzo prosze o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po drugiej dawce i nic sie nie dzieje oprocz tego ze pouszczam mocz co to moze oznaczac bardzo prosze o odp


Który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki?  Skąd wiesz, że to mocz?  Może to wody płodowe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc kobietki ! 
Byłam w 8,5 tc.
Wzielam art dopochwowo...i udalo sie ! Moim zdaniem te zastosowanie jest lepsze gdyz doustanie podraznia jame ustna i niepotrzebne komplikacje... bralam 4 tab co 3 godz tak jak wiekszosc pisze...
 poczatkowo tab nie chcialy sie rozpuscic.. wiec sie podmywalam... i lepiej wacikiem sie podmyc jak zwilzac tabletki bo one rozpadaja sie wtedy w reku...
wzielam 3 dawki... dreszcze... i mocne bole brzucha... ale naszczescie sie udalo !
poczatkowo delikatne krwawienia.. po paru godz coraz mocniejsze... i nie przejmujcie sie jezeli tab zaczely wylatywac tzn ze macica zaczela sie obkurczac i dziala... niestety byly sytuacje gdzie nie mozna bylo zapanowac krwawienia ktore bylo jak woda... da sie przezyc. 
Badzcie silne !!!!!!!!!!!! jestem 3 tyg po i juz zadnego krwawienia i plamienia .
Udanych walentynek !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeszcze raz ja pani od walentynek ;P
po 5 dniach poszlam do ginekologa i potwierdzil poronienie... wiec bez stresu... lepiej odczekac te kilka dni az tabletki sie calkowicie rozpuszcza...
Chcial mi dac skierowanie do szpitala na zabieg ale zapytal tez czy chce poczakac tydz i moze calkowicie sie oczysci samo .. jest ok ! 
Oczywiscie wszystko zalezy od organizmu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pisalam wczesniej o moczu teraz wypadl i skrzep i leciutko leci krew jestem przed 3 dawka czego sie moge spodziewac  jestem w 4lub 5 tyg.ost mies.mialam 08.01

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pisalam wczesniej o moczu teraz wypadl i skrzep i leciutko leci krew jestem przed 3 dawka czego sie moge spodziewac  jestem w 4lub 5 tyg.ost mies.mialam 08.01


to wczesna ciąża, więc poronienie powinno wyglądać jak większy okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziekuje za odpowiedz skad bede wiedziala ze juz po wszystkim i czy nie bedzie potrzebne czyszczenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje za odpowiedz skad bede wiedziala ze juz po wszystkim i czy nie bedzie potrzebne czyszczenie


Żeby potwierdzić sukces, najlepiej zrobić dwa razy badanie betaHCG w dwudniowym odstępie, jeśli wartość spada, to aborcja się udała. Co do oczyszczania, macica najczęściej radzi sobie sama, krwawienie powinno trwać kilka dni co najmniej. Gdybyś zaobserwowała zupełne zatrzymanie krwawienia w najbliższych dniach, do tego silny ból brzucha, gorączkę powyżej 38 st, i nieprzyjemny zapach wydzieliny, to należy się zgłosić na kontrolę, bo to znak, że jest problem z oczyszczaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 200 mcg tabletki sa zablistrowane orginalnie maja dluga date waznosci do 2018
cena za listek 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci prosze najpierw o sms tabletki 729264911 marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> u mnie nie ma szans na otrzymanie tego leku, czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto miałby na zbyciu Art?


mam receptę na arthrotec zainteresowane osoby proszę o info na maila niki1602@wp.pl sprzedaję receptę bo już nie chcę wykupywać leku bo muszę inwestować pieniądze  więc wysyłam receptę koszt 100 zł plus koszt przesyłki zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcie recepty. przesyłkamoże być z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości kurierem koszt około 40 zł pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 16 tabletek Arthrotecu, sama jestem po wiec wiem co to wszystko znaczy, dlatego chciałabym którejś z Was pomoc ponieważ mam takie tabletki na zbyciu. Więcej informacji na werkaa1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania arthrotec cena 150 zł nr tel. 570-374-111

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówiłam tabletki u p.Ani kazała mi jedną wziąść po 24 godz Art.o 15 ,3tabletki za dwie godziny następne pod język po drugiej dawce zaczęły się silne do wytrzymania skurcze i wyleciał jakiś przeźroczysty śluz później mały skrzep i krwawienie po każdej dawce drgawki tem.37.7 C cały czas leci krew czysta .Martwię się czy się udało to jest 5tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do którego tygodnia można stosować arthrotec? Niektórzy piszą do 9 niektórzy że nawet w 14 można. Jest opcja że bedziemy musieli powtórzyć zabieg z dziewczyną. Dużo nieorzyjemności może być jeśli jest w 11 tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny 3 razy probowalam z art po 16.12.14 sztuk i nic ;/ juz nie mam sily...czy jest tu jakas dziewczyna ktora stosowala metatrexat? to chyba moja ostania deska ratunku ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny 3 razy probowalam z art po 16.12.14 sztuk i nic ;/ juz nie mam sily...czy jest tu jakas dziewczyna ktora stosowala metatrexat? to chyba moja ostania deska ratunku ;(


A byłaś na badaniach po tych wszystkich dawkach?  Może ciąża obumarla i trzeba tylko lyzeczkowac, albo wcale nie jesteś w ciąży ? Jeszcze jest zestaw z women.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do którego tygodnia można stosować arthrotec? Niektórzy piszą do 9 niektórzy że nawet w 14 można. Jest opcja że bedziemy musieli powtórzyć zabieg z dziewczyną. Dużo nieorzyjemności może być jeśli jest w 11 tygodniu?


Do którego chcesz, tyle że od około 22 tc odpowiadasz juz za zabójstwo  :Smile: .  Skutki uboczne?  Skoro już raz brała, to wiecie mniej więcej jakie są.  Wymioty, biegunka, temperatura.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A byłaś na badaniach po tych wszystkich dawkach?  Może ciąża obumarla i trzeba tylko lyzeczkowac, albo wcale nie jesteś w ciąży ? Jeszcze jest zestaw z women.


wlasnie nie bylam,myslisz ze gdyby byla juz obumarla ciaza to nadal mialabym objawy takie jak nudnosci,bolace piersi i wstret do miesa typowy do mojego stanu? dodam ze to 5 tc,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wlasnie nie bylam,myslisz ze gdyby byla juz obumarla ciaza to nadal mialabym objawy takie jak nudnosci,bolace piersi i wstret do miesa typowy do mojego stanu? dodam ze to 5 tc,


A czy lyzeczkowanie zrobia mi prywatnie np.w gabinecie u jakiegos lekarza? czy koniecznie szpital?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy to normalne ze po zabiegu krwawilam ok tygodnia w zeszłym tygodniu gin badal mnie nic nie znalazł a jutro usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wczoraj wzięłam ,dziś byłam u gina zrobił usg nie stwierdził ciąży ani poronienia 5 tc .I co teraz ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja dzisiaj stosowałam tabletki dopochwowo były skrzepy i mocne krwawienie teraz krwawię tak jak przy miesiączce myślę że wszystko się udało tabletki zamawiałam od Pani Ani 799-725-306 było sprawdzenie zawartości i jak stosowałam to przez telefon pomagała polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy lyzeczkowanie zrobia mi prywatnie np.w gabinecie u jakiegos lekarza? czy koniecznie szpital?


w żadnym gabinecie Ci nie zrobią bo do tego jest potrzebna  NARKOZA I ANESTEZJOLOG ! chyba że Cie ktoś wyskrobie drutem w jakiejś piwnicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wczoraj wzięłam ,dziś byłam u gina zrobił usg nie stwierdził ciąży ani poronienia 5 tc .I co teraz ???


dlatego się wam pisze, że macie robić betę, bo w takiej wczesnej ciąży nie widać pęcherzyka i gin może wam powiedzieć że ciąży nie widzi, a za kilka tygodni się zdziwicie, że to już 9 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;120132]dlatego się wam pisze, że macie robić betę, bo w takiej wczesnej ciąży nie widać pęcherzyka i gin może wam powiedzieć że ciąży nie widzi, a za kilka tygodni się zdziwicie, że to już 9 tydzień[/Q
Ok ale prędzej na usg było widać ciążę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam was  :Wink:  
ile mniej wiecej powinno trwac krwawienie po udanym zabiegu 
u mnie trwa juz lekko ponad tydzien . 7 tc ciazy bole jak przy okresie i skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do którego chcesz, tyle że od około 22 tc odpowiadasz juz za zabójstwo .  Skutki uboczne?  Skoro już raz brała, to wiecie mniej więcej jakie są.  Wymioty, biegunka, temperatura.


12 tabletek arthrotec zadziała nawet w tak długiej ciąży? Tak, wiemy. Tylko kwestia czy poronienie będze wtedy dużo bardziej bolesne i nieprzyjemne. Dziękuję serdecznie za odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wykonalam wczoraj zabieg 4 x 3 tab.doustnie po 2 dawce rozpoczelo sie delikatne krwawienie poniej wypadly skrzepy nie duze od wczoraj krwaienie jest b.male piersi nadal sa wrazliwe byl.to 5lub.poczatek 6 tyg.czy to mozliwe by po poronieniu bylo male krwaienie bardzo prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny.. 
Czy poronilam gdy wyleciała parę skrzepow i cały
Y czas krwawie jak bym miała mega obfity okres, czy wszystko jest ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani ani się nudzi albo ma slaby biznes skoro sama sobie wystawia opinie "po zabiegu".  Wqtpie ze dziewczyny po wchodza tu jeszcze. Tzn ja np weszlam dopiero po 2 latach. Potrzebuję znowu. Ale od pani ani napewno nie wezme. Co drugi post to jest ze ania komus pomogla. No popatrz popatrz. A jak mi suka wyslala polopiryne to nikt nie dal znac ze oszustka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny.. 
> Czy poronilam gdy wyleciała parę skrzepow i cały
> Y czas krwawie jak bym miała mega obfity okres, czy wszystko jest ok?


zrób badania, tu nie ma wróżek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wykonalam wczoraj zabieg 4 x 3 tab.doustnie po 2 dawce rozpoczelo sie delikatne krwawienie poniej wypadly skrzepy nie duze od wczoraj krwaienie jest b.male piersi nadal sa wrazliwe byl.to 5lub.poczatek 6 tyg.czy to mozliwe by po poronieniu bylo male krwaienie bardzo prosze o odpowiedz


j.w.............

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 tabletek arthrotec zadziała nawet w tak długiej ciąży? Tak, wiemy. Tylko kwestia czy poronienie będze wtedy dużo bardziej bolesne i nieprzyjemne. Dziękuję serdecznie za odpowiedz.


zadziała albo nie zadziała, nikt Ci tego nie zagwarantuje, to nie zestaw z mife. Ból i przebieg aborcji to sprawa indywidualna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani ani się nudzi albo ma slaby biznes skoro sama sobie wystawia opinie "po zabiegu".  Wqtpie ze dziewczyny po wchodza tu jeszcze. Tzn ja np weszlam dopiero po 2 latach. Potrzebuję znowu. Ale od pani ani napewno nie wezme. Co drugi post to jest ze ania komus pomogla. No popatrz popatrz. A jak mi suka wyslala polopiryne to nikt nie dal znac ze oszustka.


Mi pomogla,moze mylisz z inna osoba...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi pomogla,moze mylisz z inna osoba...


A co za różnica,   handlary tylko ksywki zmieniają. ..Ania, Marta, Justyna, Marzena.....jeden  pies

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co za różnica,   handlary tylko ksywki zmieniają. ..Ania, Marta, Justyna, Marzena.....jeden  pies


Szkoda,ze masz takie czy inne zdanie,jako jedyna P. Ania potrafila mi pomoc...zawsze mozna sie nadziac na witaminy-przeciez tego nikt nie wie,ale jest tu wiele dziewczyn ktore polecaja P. Anie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też polecam p.Anię jestem w trakcie krwawienia .Kupujcie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też polecam p.Anię jestem w trakcie krwawienia .Kupujcie polecam


Kolejna osoba chwali P.Anie  :Smile:  ja tez  :Smile:  kto po nieudanej kuracji przyslaby kolejna za darmo??? Nikt...ale nie P.Ania ktora pomaga a nie liczy kase  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec tel 570-374-111

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie... Tyle tu osob ktore sprzedaja arthrotec a chwala tylko pania anie  :Smile:  hehe śmieszne to trochę. Ja po wszystkim to nawet nie chcialam wchodzić ponownie na to forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk - chwycisz do reki i zobaczysz na wlasne oczy z to 100% oryginal. Lub wysyłka w ostateczności.
250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie... Tyle tu osob ktore sprzedaja arthrotec a chwala tylko pania anie  hehe śmieszne to trochę. Ja po wszystkim to nawet nie chcialam wchodzić ponownie na to forum


wcześniej chwaliły panią marię, a jeszcze wcześniej pisały takie śmieszne posty, że na pierwszy rzut oka było widać, że to jedna i ta sama osoba pisze, na końcu każdego "DZIĘKUJĘ I POLECAM" ...boki zrywać... one myślą,że kobiety w ciąży to takie głupie są, że nie widzą tego....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam tabletki odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka kontakt ala.lina@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej isc do ginekologa jak skonczy sie krwawienie czy w trakcie tez mozna jak myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W trakcie też można iść do ginekologa..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi się niestety nie udało za pierwszym razem!!! 5 tc beta HCG 449. Stosowałam 4 tabletki x 3 (pod język na 30 minut) co 3 godziny. Po pierwszej dawce (godz. 9.00) nic - chwile dreszcze i na zmianę zimno-gorąco, po drugiej dawce (godz. 12.00)- to samo, po trzeciej (godz. 15.00) - to samo. Około godziny 18.30 zaczęłam lekko krwawić - wyleciało kilka małych skrzepów i jeden większy. Plamienie było jeszcze przez noc. Po 4 dniach na USG widoczna ciąża.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam 8 tabletek arthrotecu, chętnie się go pozbędę. Oryginalnie zapakowane, mogę wysłać zdjęcia. 
Kontakt e-mail: ona2578@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wcześniej chwaliły panią marię, a jeszcze wcześniej pisały takie śmieszne posty, że na pierwszy rzut oka było widać, że to jedna i ta sama osoba pisze, na końcu każdego "DZIĘKUJĘ I POLECAM" ...boki zrywać... one myślą,że kobiety w ciąży to takie głupie są, że nie widzą tego....


Nie wiem czemu tak się na nią uwzięłaś może to tobie biznes nie  idzie dla mnie ta kobieta to rozsądna poukładana osoba wysyłała mi tabletki do Niemiec musiałam wpłacić jej pieniądze na konto po wpłacie wysłała mi tabletki nie urwała kontaktu nie oszukała mnie więc dla mnie jest uczciwa i dla wielu osób z tego forum .Wielu dziewczynom pomogła a ciebie zżera zwykła zazdrość . A sama tych postów nie pisze  bo kiedy wspomniałam że numer mam z forum to była bardzo zdziwiona , prosi aby jej numeru nie zamieszczać na tych forach . I nie dziw się że jest chwalona skoro wysyła to na co się umawia z odbiorcą i paczki mają sprawdzenie zawartości  ludzie cenią sobie uczciwe osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani ani się nudzi albo ma slaby biznes skoro sama sobie wystawia opinie "po zabiegu".  Wqtpie ze dziewczyny po wchodza tu jeszcze. Tzn ja np weszlam dopiero po 2 latach. Potrzebuję znowu. Ale od pani ani napewno nie wezme. Co drugi post to jest ze ania komus pomogla. No popatrz popatrz. A jak mi suka wyslala polopiryne to nikt nie dal znac ze oszustka.


Zamawiałam od Pani Ani i wiem co pisze . Twój wpis jest bardzo  dziwny polopiryna też coś przecież ona paczki wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości .  I myślę że się nie nudzi bo bardzo ciężko się do niej dodzwonić ma cały czas zajęty telefon.  Aty polopiryny nie umiesz od art odróżnić   inteligencja nie błyszczysz . A tak nawiasem, to mówisz że od niej nie zamówisz  z zaraz piszesz że ci polopirynę wysłała twoja ściema się kupy nie trzyma . No chyba że przed dwoma laty ci tę polopirynę wysłała ale gdyby była oszustką to przez te dwa lata już by  tych tabletek nie sprzedawała . Więc nie kłam i nie rzucaj oszczerstw mamy tu sobie pomagać a nie utrudniać moje zdanie jest takie że skoro ma oryginalne tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane i wysyła je se sprawdzeniem zawartości nikogo przy tym nie oszukuje to jest rzetelnym źródłem a takiego tu dziewczyny szukają pozdrawiam Mira.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiałam od Pani Ani i wiem co pisze . Twój wpis jest bardzo  dziwny polopiryna też coś przecież ona paczki wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości .  I myślę że się nie nudzi bo bardzo ciężko się do niej dodzwonić ma cały czas zajęty telefon.  Aty polopiryny nie umiesz od art odróżnić   inteligencja nie błyszczysz . A tak nawiasem, to mówisz że od niej nie zamówisz  z zaraz piszesz że ci polopirynę wysłała twoja ściema się kupy nie trzyma . No chyba że przed dwoma laty ci tę polopirynę wysłała ale gdyby była oszustką to przez te dwa lata już by  tych tabletek nie sprzedawała . Więc nie kłam i nie rzucaj oszczerstw mamy tu sobie pomagać a nie utrudniać moje zdanie jest takie że skoro ma oryginalne tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane i wysyła je se sprawdzeniem zawartości nikogo przy tym nie oszukuje to jest rzetelnym źródłem a takiego tu dziewczyny szukają pozdrawiam Mira.


Bardzo dobra wypowiedz!!! Ja tez zlego slowa na P.Anie nie dam powiedziec...jako jedyna potrafi pomoc,dziewczyny nie pisza bzdur - sama bylam w potrzebie i jestem bardzo wdzieczna ze ta kobieta pomogla mi od poczatku do konca!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawie już 3 dzień po zażyciu tabletek. 
Kiedy najlepiej pójść na usg? I co powiedzieć lekarzowi  :Frown:  idę pierwszy raz w takiej sytuacji i się boję.. 
Ala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawie już 3 dzień po zażyciu tabletek. 
> Kiedy najlepiej pójść na usg? I co powiedzieć lekarzowi  idę pierwszy raz w takiej sytuacji i się boję.. 
> Ala.


jak najszybciej, lekarz nie gryzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie gryzie ale jestem pierwszy raz w takiej sytuacji i boję się ze coś zauważy.. chce iść prywatnie umówić się na "usg ginekologiczne" czy "usg ciazy"? :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie gryzie ale jestem pierwszy raz w takiej sytuacji i boję się ze coś zauważy.. chce iść prywatnie umówić się na "usg ginekologiczne" czy "usg ciazy"? :/



Nie ma znaczenie jakie USG  :Wink:  Idziesz i mówisz, że np. jesteś w ciąży ale zaczęłaś krwawić i nie wiesz co się dzieje ( ja np tak zrobiłam i okazało się,że pęcherzyka już nie ma, a ja poroniłam).
Nie bój się, lekarz nic nie zauważy bo takie rzeczy się zdarzają! Co do krwawienia. U mnie trwa już 8 dzień, ale coraz słabiej, macica musi się oczyścić - ja nie poszłam na łyżeczkowanie, gdyż nic złego się nie dzieje, żadnej gorączki, bólu itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma znaczenie jakie USG  Idziesz i mówisz, że np. jesteś w ciąży ale zaczęłaś krwawić i nie wiesz co się dzieje ( ja np tak zrobiłam i okazało się,że pęcherzyka już nie ma, a ja poroniłam).
> Nie bój się, lekarz nic nie zauważy bo takie rzeczy się zdarzają! Co do krwawienia. U mnie trwa już 8 dzień, ale coraz słabiej, macica musi się oczyścić - ja nie poszłam na łyżeczkowanie, gdyż nic złego się nie dzieje, żadnej gorączki, bólu itp.


Dziękuję bardzo :Smile:  trochę mnie uspokoilas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. lekarz dzis stwierdzil poronienie dal tez skierowanie do szpitala na zabieg pomimo ze nic sie nie dzieje, nie ma bolu goraczki itp zostalo tylko leciutkie krwawienie tak jakby wszystko sie oczyszczalo. Czy ten zabieg jest naprawdę konieczny? nie wiem czemu ale jakos sie go boje, prosze o szybka odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam tylko krótkie pytanie,czy zamawianie od women on web jest bezpieczne? Chodzi mi o to,że przysłali mi taką oto wiadomość :
"Prosimy, przyślij nam potwierdzenie dokonanej transakcji. Niezbedne jest potwierdzenie bankowe. Moze to byc plik PDF, screen ekaranu lub skan kwitu bankowego.

Wowczas Twoja konsultacja zostanie jak najszybciej przekazana do zatwierdzenia przez lekarza."

Czy to może oznaczać ,że zapłacę, a oni nie przyślą mi tabletek,bo lekarz nie zatwierdzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam jeszcze ze kuracje z art wykonywalam 5 lutego krwawilam razem ze skrzepami 10 dni czyli do przedwczoraj a wczoraj i dzis wylatuja jeszcze takie male skrzepiki. Poradzcie czy ten zabieg na ktory dostalam skierowanie do szpitala jest konieczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 sztuk w pełni wystarczają za  pobraniem a r t h r o t e c 
Mam też doskonały patent sprawdzony na sobie i nie tylko udzielę rad w razie watpliwosci
Kontakt seledynowykolorpaznokci@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam tylko krótkie pytanie,czy zamawianie od women on web jest bezpieczne? Chodzi mi o to,że przysłali mi taką oto wiadomość :
> "Prosimy, przyślij nam potwierdzenie dokonanej transakcji. Niezbedne jest potwierdzenie bankowe. Moze to byc plik PDF, screen ekaranu lub skan kwitu bankowego.
> 
> Wowczas Twoja konsultacja zostanie jak najszybciej przekazana do zatwierdzenia przez lekarza."
> 
> Czy to może oznaczać ,że zapłacę, a oni nie przyślą mi tabletek,bo lekarz nie zatwierdzi?


Nie ma takiej opcji,ja tez dzis wypelnialam konsultacje i zaplacilam,skan potwierdzenie rowniez wyslalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.Czy jest tutaj ktos kto bral methatrexat? jak go zastosowac,czego sie spodziewac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam tylko krótkie pytanie,czy zamawianie od women on web jest bezpieczne? Chodzi mi o to,że przysłali mi taką oto wiadomość :
> "Prosimy, przyślij nam potwierdzenie dokonanej transakcji. Niezbedne jest potwierdzenie bankowe. Moze to byc plik PDF, screen ekaranu lub skan kwitu bankowego.
> 
> Wowczas Twoja konsultacja zostanie jak najszybciej przekazana do zatwierdzenia przez lekarza."
> 
> Czy to może oznaczać ,że zapłacę, a oni nie przyślą mi tabletek,bo lekarz nie zatwierdzi?


Prosimy, odpowiedz na ten e-mail i przyślij nam potwierdzenie dokonania transakcji, natychmiast po przekazaniu darowizny. Niezbedne jest potwierdzenie bankowe. Moze to byc plik PDF, screen ekranu lub czytelne zdjecie kwitu bankowego. ja takie cos dzis dostalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosimy, odpowiedz na ten e-mail i przyślij nam potwierdzenie dokonania transakcji, natychmiast po przekazaniu darowizny. Niezbedne jest potwierdzenie bankowe. Moze to byc plik PDF, screen ekranu lub czytelne zdjecie kwitu bankowego. ja takie cos dzis dostalam


Jeśli możesz to powiedz mi proszę ,czy u Ciebie po wpisaniu kodu BIC pokazał się inny adres banku odbiorcy (mnie się wypełnił automatycznie) niż ten który jest podany w wiadomości e-mail?

----------


## nadal.czekam

Dziewczyny.. przesyłka z women idzie strasznie długo..czy to standard ostatnio? Dostałam maila że została wysłana 3.02 i czas dostawy wynosi 5-11 dni a dopiero dziś pojawił się komunikat WER Warszawa (czyli że dotarło do Warszawy..) Z tym komunikatem też podobno może poleżeć kilka dni.. nie wiecie czy to prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. 
W poniedzialek przyszedl zestaw ru-486 + 12 tbl. *** .  . najpierw wzielam ta pierwsza ok 12:00 w poludnie  po 12 h zazylam 3 x 4 tabl w odstepach co 3 h. wystapily, dreszcze biegunka bole brzucha ale nie ma nadal krwawienia... wedlug wyliczen jest to 7 tydzien. brzuch nadal pobolewa . w trakcie rozpuszczania sie tych tabletek pomiedzy pierwsza dawka a druga bol byl silniejszy ale do zniesienia. moze dlatego ze miesiaczki z regulu mam bardzo bolesne wiec to nie zrobilo na mnie wiekszego wraze.ia. dzis sroda a tu nadal nic ? boje sie ze sie nie powiodlo... jak dlugo powinnam czekac by cos zaczelo sie dziac ?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny.. przesyłka z women idzie strasznie długo..czy to standard ostatnio? Dostałam maila że została wysłana 3.02 i czas dostawy wynosi 5-11 dni a dopiero dziś pojawił się komunikat WER Warszawa (czyli że dotarło do Warszawy..) Z tym komunikatem też podobno może poleżeć kilka dni.. nie wiecie czy to prawda?


Womenki pewnie nie mają wpływu na to , jak działa poczta. Dostaniesz ją pewnie w najbliższych dniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. 
> W poniedzialek przyszedl zestaw ru-486 + 12 tbl. *** .  . najpierw wzielam ta pierwsza ok 12:00 w poludnie  po 12 h zazylam 3 x 4 tabl w odstepach co 3 h. wystapily, dreszcze biegunka bole brzucha ale nie ma nadal krwawienia... wedlug wyliczen jest to 7 tydzien. brzuch nadal pobolewa . w trakcie rozpuszczania sie tych tabletek pomiedzy pierwsza dawka a druga bol byl silniejszy ale do zniesienia. moze dlatego ze miesiaczki z regulu mam bardzo bolesne wiec to nie zrobilo na mnie wiekszego wraze.ia. dzis sroda a tu nadal nic ? boje sie ze sie nie powiodlo... jak dlugo powinnam czekac by cos zaczelo sie dziac ?!


no skoro nie ma krwawienia, to się nie udało raczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

balam sie takiej odp...
czytalam tez na forach ze moze to nastapic nawet po czterech dniach od ostatniej dawki tego swinstwa.
zupelnie nie mam pojecia co robic.
uwzam, ze jesli sie juz zaczelo to trzeba do doprowadzic do konca ale nie wiem czy dac jeszcze czas organizmowi do dzialania czy nie zwlekac....
dodam ze bije sie zostac sama ciagle ktos ze mna jest poniewaz mam 2,5 letnia corka wiec nie powinnam zostac z nia sama w razie gdyby cos zaczeli sie dziac. ale wiadono kazdy pracuje i tez ciagle nie moze zawalac czasu dla mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem w 5tc. Pilnie potrzebuje zakupić tabletki Arthrotec 20szt. Najlepiej Poznań lub wysyłka kurierem. Gdyby któras z Was miała jakieś opakowanie po kuracji to będę naprawde wdzięczna bo boje się że nie zdążę a szukałam już prawie wszędzie. Nr tel 731 557 980 email gerard93@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.Czy jest tutaj ktos kto bral methatrexat? jak go zastosowac,czego sie spodziewac?


Nie ma nikogo takiego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. 
> W poniedzialek przyszedl zestaw ru-486 + 12 tbl. *** .  . najpierw wzielam ta pierwsza ok 12:00 w poludnie  po 12 h zazylam 3 x 4 tabl w odstepach co 3 h. wystapily, dreszcze biegunka bole brzucha ale nie ma nadal krwawienia... wedlug wyliczen jest to 7 tydzien. brzuch nadal pobolewa . w trakcie rozpuszczania sie tych tabletek pomiedzy pierwsza dawka a druga bol byl silniejszy ale do zniesienia. moze dlatego ze miesiaczki z regulu mam bardzo bolesne wiec to nie zrobilo na mnie wiekszego wraze.ia. dzis sroda a tu nadal nic ? boje sie ze sie nie powiodlo... jak dlugo powinnam czekac by cos zaczelo sie dziac ?!


Te Twoje RU to witamina pewnie albo aspiryna-tego nie kupisz w polsce w zadnym zestawie-dziewczyny nie dawajcie sie nabierac...a ze po arth nic nie wystapilo to wcale sie nie dziwie - mi nie poszlo nawet 3 razy...zamowilam zestaw z women i czekam na niego cierpliwie on przynajmniej jest pewniakiem!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czytalam wiele wypowiedzi i pomoglo mi to bardzo, niestety ja również nie moglam obecnie zdecydowac sie na dziecko, a mam już dwoje... Zakupilam niby Ru i 12 szt. Ar.. za 350 zl, tylko A... było oryginalne z data waznosci na blistrze a ta druga tabletka to jakieś placebo, zapakowana niby ale tak blisko przy krawędziach obcięte pazłotko że nia ma zludzeń że to oszustwo. Miała być opcja sprawdzenia wysyłki ale oczywiscie nie da się bez płacenia otworzyc przesyłki.
 Wczoraj zażyłam te placebo na noc, a dziś w dzien o 11ej wzielam pod język 3 Ar... - dopiero przy trzeciej zorientowałam sie że łatwo da sie wyjąć te środki i w kolejnych je wypluwałam. Przez godzinę lekkie pobolewania brzucha i zwątpienie czy zadziała... po dwóch godzinach zaczęła leciec krew, a więc zadziałało, kolejną dawke 3xA wzięłam dopiero po 4ech godzinach, w miedzyczasie było troszkę skrzepów i sporo krwi. Brzuch mnie boli momentami mocno, momentami wcale, na pewno jeszcze to potrwa, na wieczór wzięlam jeszcze dwie pod język i jutro przyjmę reszte, na spokojnie, niech organizm już działa sam. Fizycznie nie jest źle, tylko w toalecie łapie mnie strach ale byłam w 5ym tyg. to nie tak poważny wiek abym mogla coś rozpoznać w tej krwi i strzępkach... Psychicznie jest mi ciężko, przykro, mam wyrzuty sumienia że wywołałam poronienie, mówię szeptem do tego maleństwa i przepraszam je za to, mi to pomaga... Do ginekologa zapisałam sie dopiero na poniedzialek, mam nadzieje że to nie za późno, gdybym dostała wczesniej gorączki to na pogotowie chyba trzeba? mam nadzieję że unikne lyzeczkowania bo to chyba w uśpieniu się robi, może to nie bedzie konieczne? 
Aha ja nie dostałam biegunki, wymiotów, ani gorączki.
Trzymajcie się dziewczyny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czytalam wiele wypowiedzi i pomoglo mi to bardzo, niestety ja również nie moglam obecnie zdecydowac sie na dziecko, a mam już dwoje... Zakupilam niby Ru i 12 szt. Ar.. za 350 zl, tylko A... było oryginalne z data waznosci na blistrze a ta druga tabletka to jakieś placebo, zapakowana niby ale tak blisko przy krawędziach obcięte pazłotko że nia ma zludzeń że to oszustwo. Miała być opcja sprawdzenia wysyłki ale oczywiscie nie da się bez płacenia otworzyc przesyłki.
>  Wczoraj zażyłam te placebo na noc, a dziś w dzien o 11ej wzielam pod język 3 Ar... - dopiero przy trzeciej zorientowałam sie że łatwo da sie wyjąć te środki i w kolejnych je wypluwałam. Przez godzinę lekkie pobolewania brzucha i zwątpienie czy zadziała... po dwóch godzinach zaczęła leciec krew, a więc zadziałało, kolejną dawke 3xA wzięłam dopiero po 4ech godzinach, w miedzyczasie było troszkę skrzepów i sporo krwi. Brzuch mnie boli momentami mocno, momentami wcale, na pewno jeszcze to potrwa, na wieczór wzięlam jeszcze dwie pod język i jutro przyjmę reszte, na spokojnie, niech organizm już działa sam. Fizycznie nie jest źle, tylko w toalecie łapie mnie strach ale byłam w 5ym tyg. to nie tak poważny wiek abym mogla coś rozpoznać w tej krwi i strzępkach... Psychicznie jest mi ciężko, przykro, mam wyrzuty sumienia że wywołałam poronienie, mówię szeptem do tego maleństwa i przepraszam je za to, mi to pomaga... Do ginekologa zapisałam sie dopiero na poniedzialek, mam nadzieje że to nie za późno, gdybym dostała wczesniej gorączki to na pogotowie chyba trzeba? mam nadzieję że unikne lyzeczkowania bo to chyba w uśpieniu się robi, może to nie bedzie konieczne? 
> Aha ja nie dostałam biegunki, wymiotów, ani gorączki.
> Trzymajcie się dziewczyny...


jesli czytalas watki to powinnas wiedziec ze arth bierze sie 4x3 godziny,nie wiem czemu dzielisz sobie wszystko na dni...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 10 zł, przesyłka z możliwoscią sprawdzenia oraz płatne przy odbiorze u kuriera, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Karola.kato

Odsprzedam zestaw z WOW. Nie zdecydowałam się.  karola.kato@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wizytę u lekarza mam dopiero jutro. 
Cały czas krwawie i mam straszne tępe bóle w krzyżu, czy ktoś z was tak miał? 
Jajniki też bolą, czy tak ma być? Bo do jutra zwariuje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dodam jeszcze ze kuracje z art wykonywalam 5 lutego krwawilam razem ze skrzepami 10 dni czyli do przedwczoraj a wczoraj i dzis wylatuja jeszcze takie male skrzepiki. Poradzcie czy ten zabieg na ktory dostalam skierowanie do szpitala jest konieczny?


Hej.
Nie jestem lekarzem więc cięzko mi powiedzieć 'nie idz', ale jestem w podobnej sytuacji. Tyle,ze postanowilam ze poczekam do konca krwawienia i pojde do innego gin aby zobaczyl czy wszystko ok. Omijam szpital wielkim łukiem.
Nie mam bóli ani gorączki wiec chyba nic złego się nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, WYSYŁAM ZA POBRANIEM ORAZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS lub odbior osobisty na terenie woj. Podkarpackiego

Cena za 1 opakowanie 20 tabletek- 200 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 20 tabletek- 300 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

Pilnie bez oszustw chce sie tego pozbyc i pomoc!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy odebralam wynik beta i wyniósł on 31.28 mlU/ml za tydzień mam byc u gina z tym wynikiem moze ktos zna sie bo nie bardzo wiem jak to odczytac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja beta w 6 tyg wynosiła 1275 a tydzień po łyżeczkowaniu 69 a ty wiesz jaką miałaś wcześniej czy to pierwsze jest badanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsze na usg bylam w poniedziałek.ale trafilam na takiego lekarza nieprzyjemnego i za przeproszeniem g... Mi powiedzial

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzięłam 1 dawkę mam krwawienie wyleciał ze mnie wielki skrzep drugiej dawki nie wezmę pod język bo pierwsza mi strasznie podraznila myślałam żeby rozpuścić te tabletki w malej ilości wody co wy o tym sądzicie bo nie wyobrażam sobie wziac dopochwowo jak krwawię juz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale wiesz co dziwne jeszcze jest  to że nie czuje się jak w ciąży ale mam cholerny apetyt co nigdy tego nie bylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic nie rozpuszczaj wiem jakie to uczucie ja druga i trzecia wzięłam dopochwowo dopiero po czterech dniach puscilo najpierw lekkie krwawienie bylo jak u ciebie tylko pamietaj zwilz je najpierw tam tez będzie dziwne uczucie ale lepsze to niż pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwne ? Jak to możesz opisać. ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Normalnie bo wiem jak to jest w przypadku niektórych osób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czuje się jak bym była przed okresem ale nie mam go jeszcze a tak mialam po porodzie caly czas glodna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI 
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911


No a od kiedy czysty misoprostol daje 100% skutecznosi???? Nigdy tak nie bylo i nie bedzie...kolejna osoba ktora nie pisze i nie powie prawdy....no ale biznes jest biznes...dziewczyny za 300 zl macie zestaw od womenek ktory daje az 98% skuecznosci i paczki ida teraz bardzo szybko ja na swoja czekalam 7dni!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny POMOCY!! 2 dni temu zarzylam artrotec. Jako że kiedyś byłam również zmuszona wziąć wiem co nie co na ten temat. Tamtym razem było wszystko ok, wyleciał pecherzyk,  wszystko w porządku.  Lecz teraz wydaje mi się ze się Nie udało.  Wzięłam go w środę,  mocno krwawilam, leciały skrzepy lecz nie został wydalony pecherzyk, a ja nadal czuje się jak bym była w ciąży.  Piersi nabrzmiale, dalej bolą.  Dziś tylko kilka kropelek krwi, nic poza tym. Co robic? Mogło się nie udać? Czekać czy od razu ginekolog?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny POMOCY!! 2 dni temu zarzylam artrotec. Jako że kiedyś byłam również zmuszona wziąć wiem co nie co na ten temat. Tamtym razem było wszystko ok, wyleciał pecherzyk,  wszystko w porządku.  Lecz teraz wydaje mi się ze się Nie udało.  Wzięłam go w środę,  mocno krwawilam, leciały skrzepy lecz nie został wydalony pecherzyk, a ja nadal czuje się jak bym była w ciąży.  Piersi nabrzmiale, dalej bolą.  Dziś tylko kilka kropelek krwi, nic poza tym. Co robic? Mogło się nie udać? Czekać czy od razu ginekolog?


Oczywiscie,ze moglo sie nie udac...arth nie zawsze dziala sam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A przepraszam , nie napisalam- brałam również Ru ściągnięty z Holandii( podobno). Wydaje mi się ze to było to bo 2 raz już przyjmowałam i obie były takie same.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dobra wypowiedz!!! Ja tez zlego slowa na P.Anie nie dam powiedziec...jako jedyna potrafi pomoc,dziewczyny nie pisza bzdur - sama bylam w potrzebie i jestem bardzo wdzieczna ze ta kobieta pomogla mi od poczatku do konca!!!


dzisiaj przyszła paczka wszystko ok  799-725-306 Pani nie wyłączyła tel powiedziała co i jak mam zażyć oby się udało . Zaczynam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A przepraszam , nie napisalam- brałam również Ru ściągnięty z Holandii( podobno). Wydaje mi się ze to było to bo 2 raz już przyjmowałam i obie były takie same.


Gdyby to bylo orginalne Ru to nie ma opcji-poszloby...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj przyszła paczka wszystko ok  799-725-306 Pani nie wyłączyła tel powiedziała co i jak mam zażyć oby się udało . Zaczynam .


Powodzenia,napisz czy sie udalo!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzięłam 1 dawkę mam krwawienie wyleciał ze mnie wielki skrzep drugiej dawki nie wezmę pod język bo pierwsza mi strasznie podraznila myślałam żeby rozpuścić te tabletki w malej ilości wody co wy o tym sądzicie bo nie wyobrażam sobie wziac dopochwowo jak krwawię juz .


nie ma to jak wziąć jedną dawkę, a potem "nie wezmę bo to fuj" ....trzeba wybrać minimum trzy dawki, żeby potem nie płakać, że łyżeczkowanie, albo macica mi gnije

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze, leciało, sporo leciało , ale przecież poczuła bym gdyby wyleciał pecherzyk.  Jak pisałam wcześniej- pamiętam ze tamtym razem wszystko poszło szybko, wiem jak to wygląda i jestem pewna w 100% ze tym razem nie wszystko poszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze, leciało, sporo leciało , ale przecież poczuła bym gdyby wyleciał pecherzyk.  Jak pisałam wcześniej- pamiętam ze tamtym razem wszystko poszło szybko, wiem jak to wygląda i jestem pewna w 100% ze tym razem nie wszystko poszło.


Idz do gina,moze wystarczy lyzeczkowanie jesli stwierdzi ze nastapilo poronienie lecz nie zupelne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idz do gina,moze wystarczy lyzeczkowanie jesli stwierdzi ze nastapilo poronienie lecz nie zupelne...


Tak chyba zrobię. Nadal mam nabrzmiale piersi wiec wydaje mi się ze nie mogło dojść do poronienia  . Poczekam do poniedziałku , może coś w tym czasie się ruszy☺

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam jeszcze tydzień po poronieniu nabrzmiałe piersi więc może ci się jednak udala ale do ginekologa idź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trochę mnie uspokoilas,  w poniedziałek pójdę do gin. Tylko po co? Od razu na usg czy może najpierw sprawdzić betę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trochę mnie uspokoilas,  w poniedziałek pójdę do gin. Tylko po co? Od razu na usg czy może najpierw sprawdzić betę?


Zrob usg beta moze spadac ale powoli...do tego momentu szalu dostaniesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj przyszła paczka wszystko ok  799-725-306 Pani nie wyłączyła tel powiedziała co i jak mam zażyć oby się udało . Zaczynam .


Bralas tylko arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuje zalatwic lub odkupic tabletki Krakow lib okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrob usg beta moze spadac ale powoli...do tego momentu szalu dostaniesz


Jaki u Ciebie tydz ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuje zalatwic lub odkupic tabletki Krakow lib okolice


dzisiaj przyszła paczka wszystko ok 799-725-306 Pani nie wyłączyła tel powiedziała co i jak mam zażyć oby się udało . Zaczynam . Sprawdzone namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (pelna paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk i okolice 
250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

9 tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 9 tydzień.


Mozesz zawsze zamowic zestaw od womenek,na mnie arth nie zadzialal pomimo ze probowalam az 3 razy 12-16-14 tabletek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Problem w tym ze nie stać mnie na kolejny taki wydatek. Mam małe dziecko, za coś trzeba żyć.  Gdybym wiedziała,  od razu zamówiłbym z wow. No ale niestety- trzeba dokończyć to co się zaczęło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artho czasami nie dziala za 1 razem. To rzadkość ogromna ale jednak... Nie kupujcie wysylek - najczestsza przyczyna niepowodzen. Kiedy dostajesz witaminki albo apap

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja odbieralam osobiście.  Koleś wydawał się uczciwy ( i dalej wierze ze byl) art***** napewno był ok, Ru- 2 lata temu również brałam i wydaje się że to to samo co poprzedni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie leku arthrotec forte za 130zl, sa to tabletki kupione w Polsce, 20tab czyli cale opakowanie. Wiecej info pod nr 514-155-347

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie lub na sztuki.    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam dziś u lekarza dziewczyny, okazało się ze był to 8tydzień  :Frown:  
Okazało się ze już tam nic nie ma, aby jakieś skrzepy.. które powinny oczyścić się naturalnie.. zrobiłam beta hcg i mam iść do lekarza za tydzień na konsultację.. 
Myślicie ze już br ok, ktoś w 8 tygodniu po poronieniu miał hcg 1500?  :Frown:  bo nie znam się na tym kompletnie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam dziś u lekarza dziewczyny, okazało się ze był to 8tydzień  
> Okazało się ze już tam nic nie ma, aby jakieś skrzepy.. które powinny oczyścić się naturalnie.. zrobiłam beta hcg i mam iść do lekarza za tydzień na konsultację.. 
> Myślicie ze już br ok, ktoś w 8 tygodniu po poronieniu miał hcg 1500?  bo nie znam się na tym kompletnie..


Poronienie trwa od poniedzialku/wtorku i nadal krwawie.. jak długo krwawilyscie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam dziś u lekarza dziewczyny, okazało się ze był to 8tydzień  
> Okazało się ze już tam nic nie ma, aby jakieś skrzepy.. które powinny oczyścić się naturalnie.. zrobiłam beta hcg i mam iść do lekarza za tydzień na konsultację.. 
> Myślicie ze już br ok, ktoś w 8 tygodniu po poronieniu miał hcg 1500?  bo nie znam się na tym kompletnie..


Nieważne jaką masz wartość, ważne, żeby spadalo.  Ale skoro już po usg,  to wiemy ze tak będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawic możesz od tygodnia do trzech.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz wariuje dziewczyny. Bralam art dwa razy i dupa. Dzisiaj bylam na usg ciąża zywa 8 tydz tylko kosmowka troche uszkodzona.  Juz nie wiem co robic.  ;(((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz wariuje dziewczyny. Bralam art dwa razy i dupa. Dzisiaj bylam na usg ciąża zywa 8 tydz tylko kosmowka troche uszkodzona.  Juz nie wiem co robic.  ;(((


Skoro arthrotec nie daje rady, pozostaje zestaw z mifepristone z womenhelp.org,  lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wczoraj wzięłam art zaczelam krwawić po 2 godzinach wyleciało pelno skrzepow większe niz 5cio zlotowka piersi przestaly bolec i nie są nabrzmiale w nocy jak położyłam się spac przebudzilam się i zalalo mnie kapletnie a dzisiaj delikatne kropelki czy moglo sie nie udać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Witam, potrzebuje zalatwic lub odkupic tabletki Krakow lib okolice"

Mam tabletki jestem z Krakowa, jeśli nadal potrzebujesz napisz ala.lina@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadan na sprzedaz cale opakowanie arthrotec,, sprzedam za 150zl plus wysylka a najlepiej odbior osobisty w okolicach Wawy. Wiecej info pod nr 534-409-742

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam  tabletki cytotec. Mi pomogło 6. Zostało mi 7..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wczoraj wzięłam art zaczelam krwawić po 2 godzinach wyleciało pelno skrzepow większe niz 5cio zlotowka piersi przestaly bolec i nie są nabrzmiale w nocy jak położyłam się spac przebudzilam się i zalalo mnie kapletnie a dzisiaj delikatne kropelki czy moglo sie nie udać ?


Krwawienie moze sie pojawiac i znikac,dlatego tez obserwuj...albo dla pewnosci usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 200 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 300 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj przyszła paczka wszystko ok  799-725-306 Pani nie wyłączyła tel powiedziała co i jak mam zażyć oby się udało . Zaczynam .


Dziewczyny wczoraj brałam myślę że mi się udało były skrzepy i mocno krwawiłam taka gęsta krew bardzo ciemna dziś już jest taka jak przy okresie jutro idę na USG mam nadzieję że się udało piersi mi oklapły nie są już napięte   i na wymioty mnie już nie ciągnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w którym tygodniu trzeba wziasc arthrotec? słyszałam że 4 tydzień to za wcześnie, najlepiej w 7 tygodniu.

----------


## semidea

Hej dziewczyny! 
Jestem już szczęśliwie po!
Odsprzedam resztę Arthrotecu Forte (8 tab.) za 120 zł. Odbiór w Gliwicach lub Zabrzu. Tel. 516 282 942.

Tydzień temu w sobotę rano zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywny. Po południu miałam już Arthrotec (Forte, bo zwykły był niedostępny w żadnej aptece).
W niedzielę o 11.30 przyjęłąm pierwszą dawkę, miałam niesamowite dreszcze, wręcz drgawki przez ok. godzinę od przyjęcia. Przez 3 godziny aż do przyjęcia koloejnej dawki nic szczególnego się nie działo. Po 3 godzinach druga dawka, znów godzina dreszczy i nic. Kolejne 3 godziny i ostatnia, trzecia dawka. Drgawki, a potem RUSZYŁO!
Zaczęłam obficie krwawić, leciała żywoczerwona krew, skrzepy, biegunka.
Przez kilka godzin kilka takich fal, że aż podpaski były ciężkie od krwi. Więc trochę też siedziałam na toalecie, potem pod prysznicem. Wieczorem krwawienie trochę zelżało i poszłam spać. Około 2.30 w nocy obudziło mnie znów krwawienie. 
Weszłam pod prysznic. Krew leciała jak z kranu plus skrzepy i na koniec jeden ogromny skrzep, po którym krwawienie ustało i poczułam niewyobrażalną wręcz ulgę. Natychmiast poczułam się lepiej, minęła lekka gorączka jak ręką odjął, w piersiach, które były nabrzmiałe do granic możliwości też poczułam rozluźnienie. Poszłam spowrotem spać czując się już bardzo dobrze.
W poniedziałek po pracy poszłam do szpitala, powiedziałam, że od rana do południa mocno krwawiłam, nie mówiłam nic o ciąży. Powiedziałam, że spóźniał mi się okres i teraz dostałam wręcz krwotoku i że jestem zaniepokojona. LEkarz zrobił USG, powiedział, że w macicy jest dużo skrzepów, ale musiałby mnie zostawić w szpitalu, żeby mnie dokładnie zdiagnozować. Nie zgodziłąm się zostać. Na następny dzień poszłam do przychodni, umówiłam termin wizyty na czwartek. W czwartek lekarz zrobił USG i stwierdził poronienie. Dał mi skierowanie na oczyszczanie macicy, ale powiedział, że mogę poczekać aż sama się oczyści. Zdecydowałam się więc poczekać.

Dziewczyny, nie panikujcie, ja przeszłam to całkiem lajtowo. To był gdzieś 4-5 tydzień. W dzień zażycia leku nie było najgorzej, teraz też czuję się super. Nie panikujcie, podejdźcie do tego spokojnie i na spokojnie działajcie, a będzie dobrze!

----------


## Karola.kato@wp.pl

Sprzedam zestaw z Wow. Oryginalnie zapakowany jeszcze w kopercie. Szczegóły na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostolo 200 mcg cena 350 zł za listek 10 sztuk najwyższa skuteczność  wysyłka  ze  sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą paczka  idzie jeden dzień tel 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostolo 200 mcg cena 350 zł za listek 10 sztuk najwyższa skuteczność  wysyłka  ze  sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą paczka  idzie jeden dzień tel 729264911 Marzena


Żadna najwyzsza skuteczność, tylko ta sama substancja co w Arthrotecu, czyli misoprostol. A 10 tabletek to za mało, nawet jak uda się poronic, to potem mogą być problemy z oczyszczaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 24 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, podawałam arth u mojego konia po operacji na stawie. Zostało mi kilka opakowań bo już ich nie potrzebujemy. Sprzedam w kompletach po 12 tab. Za 160zł. Wysyłka w tym samym dniu - na drugi dzień u odbiorcy, za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. kierowca.bombowca@autograf.pl lub sms 690 588 622 (oddzwonię).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (pelna paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk i okolice 
250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 4 dni temu zazylam arth krwawię ale dzis pojawila się siara z piersi co to oznacza bralam art w 10 tc skrzepy wylatują caly czas dlaczego pojawila się siara z piersi ktos tak mial pomóżcie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 4 dni temu zazylam arth krwawię ale dzis pojawila się siara z piersi co to oznacza bralam art w 10 tc skrzepy wylatują caly czas dlaczego pojawila się siara z piersi ktos tak mial pomóżcie .


Laktacja czasem pojawia sie po poronieniu w wyższym tygodniu. Organizm myśli, że to poród i trzeba wykarmić dziecko. Potwierdziłaś poronienie na USG ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości oraz płatność przy odbiorze, moge wysłać zdjęcia na życzenie, możliwy także osobisty odbiór w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## milkyway11

hej, rano zrobiłam test wyszly mi dwie kreski...postanowiłam działać szybko bo to już drugi raz kiedy "wpadłam", tym razem szok większy bo się zabezpieczaliśmy!! załatwiłam receptę na arth, 14.00 pierwsza dawka, nauczona doświadczeniem rozkruszam, wyciągam środek i pod język, 17.00 druga ok 17.30 silna potrzeba pójścia do Wc, wyleciały skrzepy i chyba zarodek (białe małe ziarenko), według moich obliczeń to 5 tydzień. Wziełam teraz trzecią dawkę. Jutro lub w środę pojdę na USG mam nadzieję,że już po...jeśli nie to polecam womenonweb, ostatnio od nich zamowilam, paczka doszła ale arth pomogl wiec odsprzedalam. Teraz już tylko antykoncepcja hormonalna... Trzymajcie kciuki za mnie, mam nadzieje ze się udało. Skurcze mam caly czas i krwawię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem tu nowa, nie byłam u lekarza ale test pozytywny wiec nie da sie  ukryć ze wpadka. chce kupić te tabletki tylko potrzebuje kogoś kto mi wyjaśni co i jak zrobić , pomoże mi któraś z was ? Ile tych tabletek będzie mi potrzebne ? Z chęcia kupie od jednej z was jeśli wam zostało po udanej akcji  :Wink:  tak się ciesze ze jest taki temat, może i mój problem się rozwiąże Iiczac od ostatniej miesiaczki to tAK 5tc . Proszę o pilny odzew.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie 20 szt Art 200 zł z przesyłką martynka115@onet.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. wczoraj wykonywalam zabieg poronienia pierwsza dawke wzielam dopochwo 4 tabletki i co 3 godz po 4 tabletki 3 dawki. po pierwszej dawce nic sie nie dzialo po drugiej mialam goraczke raz mi bylo zimno raz gooraco potem biegunka 3 dawke wzielam przed spaniem bol okropny. krwawienie pojawilo sie dopiero rano jak wstalam i poszlam sikuu trwa do  teraz. byl to 8 tydz mam nadzieje ze sie udalo czuje ssie tak jak przy okrsie, brzuch mnie pobolewa nie mam mdlosci ani wymiotow a od tygodnia mialam mdlosci razem z wymiotami codziennie. mam nadzieeje ze sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis zaczelam zabieg O 12.40 pierwsza dawka W czasie wchłaniania zaczelam krwawic Jestem w szoku ze to tak szybko Do drugiej dawki praktycznie wszystko wyleciał ale i tak ja wzielam Zastanawiam się nad trzecia czy wogole bedzie potrzebna Bylam w 5 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj przyszła paczka wszystko ok  799-725-306 Pani nie wyłączyła tel powiedziała co i jak mam zażyć oby się udało . Zaczynam .


Heja  ja już po USG wszystko ok ciąży nie ma wyczyściłam się sama , tabletki ok pomogły pozdrawiam  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedan cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec forte. W opakowaniu jest 20tab. Najlepiej odbor osobisty. Wiecej info pod nr 515-767-809

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Heja  ja już po USG wszystko ok ciąży nie ma wyczyściłam się sama , tabletki ok pomogły pozdrawiam  .


Cześć mam pytanie czy miałaś  kontakt z tą panią jak brałaś tabletki i czy miałaś spr  zawartości paczki proszę o szybką odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć mam pytanie czy miałaś  kontakt z tą panią jak brałaś tabletki i czy miałaś spr  zawartości paczki proszę o szybką odp


Ta Pani sprzedaje tylko i wylacznie za sprawdzeniem,kontak tez ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje art proszę o namiar na pozytywną osobę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć mam pytanie czy miałaś  kontakt z tą panią jak brałaś tabletki i czy miałaś spr  zawartości paczki proszę o szybką odp


Tak u mnie było wszystko ok jak chcesz powiem ci co i jak możemy popisać   e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś krawil tylko dwa dni i koniec? U mnie skrzepy wczoraj dziś już nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis zaczelam zabieg O 12.40 pierwsza dawka W czasie wchłaniania zaczelam krwawic Jestem w szoku ze to tak szybko Do drugiej dawki praktycznie wszystko wyleciało ale i tak ja wzielam Zastanawiam się nad trzecia czy wogole bedzie potrzebna Bylam w 5 tc


Wszystko sie udalo trzeciej dawki juz nie bralam  a dwie według schematu 3 dawki po 4 tab pod jezyk bez rdzeni oczywiście o art chodzi Dobrze ze mam to za soba Powodzenia dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie, czy któraś z was orientuje się co z braniem artrotec jak się ma nadzerke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk. 250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje tabletki Arthrotec ..Posiada ktoś na sprzedaż ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie tabletki Toruń ...Posiada ktoś na sprzedaż .???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lublin, posiada ktoś do sprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cytotec, 7 tabletek.  Mogę oddać za winko  :Smile:  mi pomogło 6..  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lublin, posiada ktoś do sprzedania?


Ja mam cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem juz po zrobilam to wczoraj 3dawki pod jezyk po  po 4tabletki ostatnia dawke wzielam 3dopochwowi 2pod jezyk tylko mialam skurcze wyleciały 2wieksze skrzepy o godz 2w nocy juz mi krew malo leciala o 5nad ranem  dostala biegunki   jak bylam w toalecie to cos wylecialo jak bym kamykiemw wode rzucila i nadal malo krwawie czy to dobrze czy sie udalo bylam w 6tyg prosz o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Patriszia20000@wp.pl 
mam ale Gdańsk 
Ewentualnie moge wysłać. Ostatnia paczka z recepty więc z mila chęcią sie pozbede bo kończę ten "biznes". Dojście do recept sie skonczylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie tabletki Toruń ...Posiada ktoś na sprzedaż .???


W Toruniu ciezko,juz chyba z 10 razy pytalam ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 24 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POSIADAM CYTOTEC 200mcg listek 10 tab cena 350 zl mozliwy odbior osobisty w bydgoszczy prosze najpierw o sms odzwonie 729264911 marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem Wam dziewczyny jak to było w moim przypadku. Zabieg wykonałam 3 lutego. Zażyłam Arthrotek forte dopochwowo. Dzień wcześniej wzięłam doustnie tabletkę zatrzymującą rozwój płodu. 24h później dopochwowo 8 tabletek Arthroteku, następnie 4h później 3 tabletki dopochwowo i na końcu po 2h jeszcze jedną tabletkę. Krwawienie zaczęło się dopiero po drugiej dawce. Nie miałam gorączki, biegunki, dreszczy ani nic z tych rzeczy. Brzuch tylko delikatnie mnie pobolewał, tak, że nawet nie odczułam z tego powodu dyskomfortu. Ciąża miała 5-6 tyg. Krwawienie trwało 9 dni. Dziś zrobiłam test i pojawiła się JEDNA kreska. Jutro idę jeszcze na krew. Nie było tak strasznie jak się spodziewałam. Mam już dwójkę maluszków i jak na chwilę obecną wystarczy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chciala bym kupic arthrotec, niestety jestem z tym sama czy jest jakas dziewczyna ktora mi pomoze w tych trudnych chwilach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Witam chciala bym kupic arthrotec, niestety jestem z tym sama czy jest jakas dziewczyna ktora mi pomoze w tych trudnych chwilach"

Hej :Smile:  napisz pomogę.. ala.lina@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Został mi art  Ktoś chetny prosze podac email to napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam prosze o informacje na temat tabletek na e-maila celina-rychert@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomozcie wzielam 4 tabletki pod jezyk po godzinie zaczelo sie krwawienie dreszcze goraczka po kolejnej dawce to samo wylecialo pare skrzepow. Trzecia dawka 2 tabletki pod jezyk po godz dopochwowo jeszcze dwie. Krwawienie bylo dosc obfite w tym dniu I w nocy a na nastepny dzien juz malo, teraz 4 dzien po i minimalnie czasem cos kapnie. Pisalyscie ze yak dlugo krwawilyacie czy w takim wypadku u mnie nie podzialalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomozcie wzielam 4 tabletki pod jezyk po godzinie zaczelo sie krwawienie dreszcze goraczka po kolejnej dawce to samo wylecialo pare skrzepow. Trzecia dawka 2 tabletki pod jezyk po godz dopochwowo jeszcze dwie. Krwawienie bylo dosc obfite w tym dniu I w nocy a na nastepny dzien juz malo, teraz 4 dzien po i minimalnie czasem cos kapnie. Pisalyscie ze yak dlugo krwawilyacie czy w takim wypadku u mnie nie podzialalo?


Widzisz, każdy organizm reaguje inaczej, ale myślę, że podziałało, skrzepy mogą świadczyć o pozytywnym rozwiązaniu Twojego problemu. U mnie też było kilka skrzepów, największy wielkości kurzego jaja. Podziałało, choć też miałam obawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomozcie wzielam 4 tabletki pod jezyk po godzinie zaczelo sie krwawienie dreszcze goraczka po kolejnej dawce to samo wylecialo pare skrzepow. Trzecia dawka 2 tabletki pod jezyk po godz dopochwowo jeszcze dwie. Krwawienie bylo dosc obfite w tym dniu I w nocy a na nastepny dzien juz malo, teraz 4 dzien po i minimalnie czasem cos kapnie. Pisalyscie ze yak dlugo krwawilyacie czy w takim wypadku u mnie nie podzialalo?
> 
> 
> Widzisz, każdy organizm reaguje inaczej, ale myślę, że podziałało, skrzepy mogą świadczyć o pozytywnym rozwiązaniu Twojego problemu. U mnie też było kilka skrzepów, największy wielkości kurzego jaja. Podziałało, choć też miałam obawy.


No wlasnie ja nie widzialam jakiej byly wielkosci. Nie wiem czy jest juz sens robic test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wlasnie ja nie widzialam jakiej byly wielkosci. Nie wiem czy jest juz sens robic test


Test dopiero możesz zrobić 2-3 tyg po. Wcześniej bez względu na wynik "kuracji" może pokazać pozytywny wynik, bo poziom hormonów spada dość wolno. Lepiej zrobić test krwi i sprawdzić, czy beta spada. Najlepiej jak masz możliwość to idź na usg do lekarza. Lekarze nie wykryją w razie czego, czy poronienie nastąpiło samoistnie czy pomogłaś temu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test dopiero możesz zrobić 2-3 tyg po. Wcześniej bez względu na wynik "kuracji" może pokazać pozytywny wynik, bo poziom hormonów spada dość wolno. Lepiej zrobić test krwi i sprawdzić, czy beta spada. Najlepiej jak masz możliwość to idź na usg do lekarza. Lekarze nie wykryją w razie czego, czy poronienie nastąpiło samoistnie czy pomogłaś temu.


Wlasnie myslslam o tym tylko ze caly czas jakies delikatne krwawienie jest wiec tego sie obawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wczoraj zrobiłam zabieg z a...3•pod język przed 3 dawka zaczęłam lekko krwawić  po ostatniej dawce krwawienie troszkę większe parę skrzepów i biegu ha coś wyleciało miałam taki uczucie jakbym piłeczkę mala wydalila i koniec teraz lekkie krwawienie czy mogło się udać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (pelna paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk i okolice 
250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,posiadam dwa opakowania oryginalnych tabletek Arthrotec kupionych dzisiaj w Holandii,posiadam rownież recepte holenderską na kolejne dwa opakowania tego leku.W jednym opakowaniu 30tabletek,oryginał Pfizer .Cena 250zl za opakowanie,wiecej informacjiw mailu: grzesiek248@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki zakupione w aptece chętnie się pozbęde reszty która mi została, kontakt maja.kr@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam na sprzedaz tabletki arthrotec, jest to cale opakowanie tabletek zakupionych w Polsce. W opakowaniu sa 2listki po 10tab i ulotka. Wiecej informacji pod nr 572-838-636

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie jestem po pierwszej dawce powiedzcie dziewczyny czy jak po pierwszej dawce badz drugiej pojdzie to czy musze wybrac wszystkie 3?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dlugo pod jezykiem mam trzymac te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dlugo pod jezykiem mam trzymac te tabletki?


3*4tabl pod język co 3 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymalam pol godziny od 15 do 15.30 a o 15.50 juz plamie i biegunka i mialam dwa takie malusienkie skrzepy. Tedwie dawki tez wziasc? Czy to krwawienie/ plamienie oznacza ze sie zaczelo? Jajniki bola jak przy okresie jestem w 4/5 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymalam pol godziny od 15 do 15.30 a o 15.50 juz plamie i biegunka i mialam dwa takie malusienkie skrzepy. Tedwie dawki tez wziasc? Czy to krwawienie/ plamienie oznacza ze sie zaczelo? Jajniki bola jak przy okresie jestem w 4/5 tygodniu


Masz wybrać wszystkie trzy dawki po to,  żeby macica nie miała potem problemów z oczyszczaniem.  Poza tym pamiętaj, że nawet duże krwawienie przy aborcji arthrotekiem nie oznacza sukcesu.  Trzeba to koniecznie potwierdzić badaniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymalam pol godziny od 15 do 15.30 a o 15.50 juz plamie i biegunka i mialam dwa takie malusienkie skrzepy. Tedwie dawki tez wziasc? Czy to krwawienie/ plamienie oznacza ze sie zaczelo? Jajniki bola jak przy okresie jestem w 4/5 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A trzymac pod jezykiem pol godz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A trzymac pod jezykiem pol godz?


tak pół godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w trakcie drugiej dawki i wlasnie wylecial ze mnie wiekszy skrzep kilkucetymetrowy niezdarzylam zobaczyc dokladnie gdyz ucieklo wc. Czy to moze byc to?? :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w trakcie drugiej dawki i wlasnie wylecial ze mnie wiekszy skrzep kilkucetymetrowy niezdarzylam zobaczyc dokladnie gdyz ucieklo wc. Czy to moze byc to?? :-(


Może tak a może nie ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy przy wyproznieniu tego pecherzyka he's uczucie jakby sie jakas kulke wydalilo ok5tydz.piersu bola mniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoarj robilam zavieg 12 szt.art...pod jezyk pi 3 dawce pare skrzepow I cos wtlecialo niewiem co Bo przy biegunce nie zauwazylam uczucie mialam jakbym wydalila mama pileczke troche skrzepow dzis hakbym miala normalny okres bue ma juz skrzepow piersu bola mniej ale jeszcze bola czy moglo sie udac nasal krwawie jak przy okresie
Prosze o odp.mial ktos tak?d

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezu, dziewczyny,  co z tego,  że ktoś miał "tak a inny srak"! Macie zrobić badania.  Mi mogły wypadać kulki i kwadraty i się udało,  a Wy stracicie morze krwi, a ciąża będzie dalej trwać.  B A D A N I A !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie te badania mozna robic? Jak ustapi krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przed zabiegiem 4-5tydz.ciaza mogłaby być jeszcze na usg ust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie te badania mozna robic? Jak ustapi krwawienie?


Jak najszybciej,  żeby w razie czego móc podjąć dalsze kroki. Najlepiej zrobić dwa razy betahcg w dwudniowym odstępie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dzis zabieg to w poniedzialek i srode zrobic badania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w 4-5tyg.bedzie widać juz ciążę na usg wczoraj robiłam zabieg z art w poniedziałek chce iść na usg ale obawiam się czy coś będzie widać juz nadal krwawie ale bez skrzepów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 4-tyg ciąży. Czy mogę już wziąć ten lek arthrotec? wiem jak dawkować. Czy jeszcze jest za wcześnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam łącznie 20 tabletek.... nie poszło. Jestem załamana.


Ja wzielam 2dopochwowo i poszlo.. Aktualnie jestem podczas przyotowywania pogrzebu. Zastanówcie się kilka razy zanim to zrobicie. Ja widzialam siedzac na toalecie,jak wisi ze mnie dziecko. Tego się nie zapomina..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzielam 2dopochwowo i poszlo.. Aktualnie jestem podczas przyotowywania pogrzebu. Zastanówcie się kilka razy zanim to zrobicie. Ja widzialam siedzac na toalecie,jak wisi ze mnie dziecko. Tego się nie zapomina..


A który to to był tydzień, że robisz pogrzeb?  Robiłam aborcję w 14 tc, też widziałam płód,  ale nie przeszło mi przez myśl, żeby wyprawiac pogrzeb. Prawie trzy lata po aborcji ten obraz zatarl mi się w pamięci. To była bardzo dobra decyzja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam te tabletki w domu strasznie się boję bo jestem z ty sama. Mam juz dziecko i nie chce więcej. Podejrzewam ze jestem w ok 12 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam jestem zalamana wykonalam 2 tyg.temu zabieg do dzisiaj plamie ale lekko wczesniej wypadlo kilka malutkich skrzepow, wczoraj bylam na usg i na bad.moczu i jest pecherzyk a wynik badania pozytywny.Lekarz powiedzial ze jest to poronienie zagrazajace dostalam ampulke nospy i poszlam do domu.Dalej krwawie nie mam zadnych objawow ciazy przestaly mnie juz bolec piersi nie czuje sie jak bym byla w ciazy czy ciaza moze byc obumarla i dlatego wynik testu byl pozytywny.Jezeli ktos mial podobna sytuacje b.prosze o odp.boli mnie brzuch i zle sie czuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam jestem zalamana wykonalam 2 tyg.temu zabieg do dzisiaj plamie ale lekko wczesniej wypadlo kilka malutkich skrzepow, wczoraj bylam na usg i na bad.moczu i jest pecherzyk a wynik badania pozytywny.Lekarz powiedzial ze jest to poronienie zagrazajace dostalam ampulke nospy i poszlam do domu.Dalej krwawie nie mam zadnych objawow ciazy przestaly mnie juz bolec piersi nie czuje sie jak bym byla w ciazy czy ciaza moze byc obumarla i dlatego wynik testu byl pozytywny.Jezeli ktos mial podobna sytuacje b.prosze o odp.boli mnie brzuch i zle sie czuje


No i widzicie , czym się kończy nie chodzenie na badania od razu po próbie z arthrotekiem ? Dziewczyna obudziła się z ręką w nocniku i z ciążą o dwa tygodnie starszą. ..zrozumcie, chocbyscie niewiem jak krwawily, Arthrotek, czy cytotec nie zawsze działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały mi tabletki jeśli ktoś chętny kontakt ala.lina@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zastosowalam ten lek bardzo wczesnie w 4 tyg.i 5.dniu moze dlatego nie zadzialal lekarz nie zrobil mi odpowiednich badan wlozyl tylko to urzadzenie usg.zobaczyl pecherzyk powiedzial ze cos za maly mu sie wydaje.Czy mozliwe jest ze po ost.zazyciu arthroteku ciaza obumarla i nie zostala wydalona dlatego tez jest pecherzyk i pozytywny test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zastosowalam ten lek bardzo wczesnie w 4 tyg.i 5.dniu moze dlatego nie zadzialal lekarz nie zrobil mi odpowiednich badan wlozyl tylko to urzadzenie usg.zobaczyl pecherzyk powiedzial ze cos za maly mu sie wydaje.Czy mozliwe jest ze po ost.zazyciu arthroteku ciaza obumarla i nie zostala wydalona dlatego tez jest pecherzyk i pozytywny test


nie ma czegoś takiego jak za wcześnie...jest ciąża, to można usuwać. Arthrotec nie zadziałał, bo jego skuteczność to jakieś 60-70% , po prostu.

"lekarz nie zrobil mi odpowiednich badan" - a jakich badań oczekiwałaś ? zrobił USG , zobaczył, że jest ciąża i tyle.

chcesz się przekonać czy obumarła, musisz zrobić dwie bety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w który tygodniu najlepiej jest wziąć lek arhrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w który tygodniu najlepiej jest wziąć lek arhrotec?


W którym chcesz. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słyszałam że niby w 4 i 5 tygodniu to jest za wcześnie. I sama nie wiem już. Dlatego tutaj szukam jakiej kkolwiek  odpowiedzi,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słyszałam że niby w 4 i 5 tygodniu to jest za wcześnie. I sama nie wiem już. Dlatego tutaj szukam jakiej kkolwiek  odpowiedzi,


więc Ci odpowiedziałam....jak dla mnie możesz czekać nawet do 15 tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

życzę wam aby psycha wam siadła i mam nadzieję jak najszybciej usuniecie się z tego świata
wszystkie zostaniecie z tego rozliczone...
gadze wami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi by siadła psycha jakbym urodzlla 4 dziecko nie wypowiadaj się każdy ma inna sytacje i każdy sam się rozliczy E swoim sumieniem jak cię temat nie dotyczy to spadaj!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi by siadła psycha jakbym urodzlla 4 dziecko nie wypowiadaj się każdy ma inna sytacje i każdy sam się rozliczy E swoim sumieniem jak cię temat nie dotyczy to spadaj!


Podpisuje się rękami i nogami  :Smile:  z trzecim dzieckiem wylądowałabym pod mostem , a tak wiode przyzwoite życie i nie muszę dzieciom od ust odejmować  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to nie trzeba się puszczać na lewo i prawo 
samo dziecko się nie zrobiło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to nie trzeba się puszczać na lewo i prawo 
> samo dziecko się nie zrobiło


Ale ty pojebana jesteś, stul pysk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to nie trzeba się puszczać na lewo i prawo 
> samo dziecko się nie zrobiło


Schowaj się z tymi durnymi komentarzami.  Mam męża od 16 lat. A zawiodły mnie tabletki,  które brałam od  12 lat. Zresztą nie muszę się nikomu tłumaczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dochodzę do siebie wszystko działo się w nocy kolo 2/3. Wszystko wyleciało jak skurcze dostałam ból był okropny ,teraz tylko krwawię i małe skrzepy lecą .Wczorajszy widok był okropny,ciesze się że to już za mną. Teraz podstawa to antykoncepcja  . Moje Tabletki zamawiałam  799-725-306 kobietę męczyłam na zmianę telefonami raz ja raz partner do 3 w nocy bardzo cierpliwa osoba .


hej w ktorym tyg bylas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zdecydowałam sie na użycie tego leku jestem w 3tc. Co polecacie zamierzam zrobić to z moim chłopakiem aby mnie pilnował. Znacie jakieś zaufane źródło zakupu tego leku? Najlepiej całej oryginalnej paczki jestem w stanie zapłacić więcej, niestety nie mam możliwości zakupu w aptece ani też zdobycia recepty. Pozostaje mi tylko internet. POMOŻECIE?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> więc Ci odpowiedziałam....jak dla mnie możesz czekać nawet do 15 tygodnia


spoko, tobie to mogę w ogóle nie brać. Dziękuje Ci za bardzo za pomoc. Dziewczyny a wy jak uważacie w którym tygodniu najlepiej jest wziąć ten lek arhrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze że moja ciąża jest zagrożona, co może z tego wyniknąć czy to że jest zagrożona sprawi że łatwiej sie jej pozbede? Jestem zdrową i silną kobietą, jaka jest skuteczność tego "zabiegu"?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, zdecydowałam sie na użycie tego leku jestem w 3tc. Co polecacie zamierzam zrobić to z moim chłopakiem aby mnie pilnował. Znacie jakieś zaufane źródło zakupu tego leku? Najlepiej całej oryginalnej paczki jestem w stanie zapłacić więcej, niestety nie mam możliwości zakupu w aptece ani też zdobycia recepty. Pozostaje mi tylko internet. POMOŻECIE?


Mi wypisała rodzinna. Zaszłam i powiedziałam że bardzo bola mi kolana i wcześniej brałam ten lek. On jest na stawy. I mi po prostu mi go wypisała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi wypisała rodzinna. Zaszłam i powiedziałam że bardzo bola mi kolana i wcześniej brałam ten lek. On jest na stawy. I mi po prostu mi go wypisała.


Ja mam dopiero 19 lat więc nie wiem czy lekarz przepisze mi ten lek, a co jesli da jakąś maść lub coś tego typu, potrzebuje tego leku i tak jak już napisałam jestem w stanie zapłacić wiecej byle był pewny. Dlatego pytam jeszcze raz. Znacie jakieś zaufane zródła w sieci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam jeszcze że moja ciąża jest zagrożona, co może z tego wyniknąć czy to że jest zagrożona sprawi że łatwiej sie jej pozbede? Jestem zdrową i silną kobietą, jaka jest skuteczność tego "zabiegu"?


Skąd ty wiesz ze masz ciaze zagrozoną i to w 3 tyg(czyli tydzień po zapłodnieniu)? Arth... Skuteczny jest w 70/80% z WOW prawie 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd ty wiesz ze masz ciaze zagrozoną i to w 3 tyg(czyli tydzień po zapłodnieniu)? Arth... Skuteczny jest w 70/80% z WOW prawie 100%


Nie moge zamówić z WOW nie wiem dlaczego, mieszkam w Polsce może urząd zablokował dostęp, Zrobiłabym to bardzo chętnie ale próbowałam kilka razy i nic wyskakuje biała strona na której powinien być formularz którego nie ma a gdy klikam dalej to wyskakuje żeby uzupełnić wszystkie pola, których do cholery nie ma. Byłam prywatnie u ginekologa powiedział że to 3tc i że moje badania są złe, dodał że jeśli chce donosić tą ciąże to powinnam cały czas odpoczywać. Problem w tym że ja nie chce oczywiscie nie mówiłam mu nic o tym, nie zamierzam odpoczywać a wręcz przeciwnie chce poronić jak najszybciej i jak najskuteczniej. Sytuacja mnie do tego zmusza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie moge zamówić z WOW nie wiem dlaczego, mieszkam w Polsce może urząd zablokował dostęp, Zrobiłabym to bardzo chętnie ale próbowałam kilka razy i nic wyskakuje biała strona na której powinien być formularz którego nie ma a gdy klikam dalej to wyskakuje żeby uzupełnić wszystkie pola, których do cholery nie ma. Byłam prywatnie u ginekologa powiedział że to 3tc i że moje badania są złe, dodał że jeśli chce donosić tą ciąże to powinnam cały czas odpoczywać. Problem w tym że ja nie chce oczywiscie nie mówiłam mu nic o tym, nie zamierzam odpoczywać a wręcz przeciwnie chce poronić jak najszybciej i jak najskuteczniej. Sytuacja mnie do tego zmusza.


czasami tutaj ktoś się ogłasza że sprzeda tabletki, możesz jakoś w ten sposób spróbować. Słyszałam że niby 3 tydzień to nie czas na poronienie bo może się nie udać bo niby jest za wcześnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie moge zamówić z WOW nie wiem dlaczego, mieszkam w Polsce może urząd zablokował dostęp, Zrobiłabym to bardzo chętnie ale próbowałam kilka razy i nic wyskakuje biała strona na której powinien być formularz którego nie ma a gdy klikam dalej to wyskakuje żeby uzupełnić wszystkie pola, których do cholery nie ma. Byłam prywatnie u ginekologa powiedział że to 3tc i że moje badania są złe, dodał że jeśli chce donosić tą ciąże to powinnam cały czas odpoczywać. Problem w tym że ja nie chce oczywiscie nie mówiłam mu nic o tym, nie zamierzam odpoczywać a wręcz przeciwnie chce poronić jak najszybciej i jak najskuteczniej. Sytuacja mnie do tego zmusza.


dziecko, co Ty za bzdury wypisujesz, urząd Ci wszedł na komputer i zablokował Ci dostęp, no tego to jeszcze nie było....zmień przeglądarkę albo komputer. Ja miesiąc temu zamawiałam od Womenek i nie miałam żadnego problemu ze stroną, masz dwie organizacje : womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org. Poza tym dużo informacji na ten temat jest też na maszwybor.net, tam trzeba sie zalogować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czasami tutaj ktoś się ogłasza że sprzeda tabletki, możesz jakoś w ten sposób spróbować. Słyszałam że niby 3 tydzień to nie czas na poronienie bo może się nie udać bo niby jest za wcześnie


Gdzie to słyszałeś? to jakies potwierdzone zródło? wiekszosc gdzie czytałem to wyraźnie piszą że jeśli jesteś już w ciąży to nie ma znaczenia kiedy to zrobisz aż do 9tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie to słyszałeś? to jakies potwierdzone zródło? wiekszosc gdzie czytałem to wyraźnie piszą że jeśli jesteś już w ciąży to nie ma znaczenia kiedy to zrobisz aż do 9tc.


Mój lekarz mi tak powiedział że najlepiej jest w 7 tygodniu. Oczywiście mogę wcześniej ale wtedy nie ma pewnośći że na pewno poronię. Kazał mi zaczekać i wziąć w 7 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój lekarz mi tak powiedział że najlepiej jest w 7 tygodniu. Oczywiście mogę wcześniej ale wtedy nie ma pewnośći że na pewno poronię. Kazał mi zaczekać i wziąć w 7 tygodniu


Nie chce czekać, czyli uważasz że moje szanse są nikłe aby poronić w 3tc? Zależy mi bardzo na czasie i chce to zrobic jak najszybciej, wystąpiły u Ciebie jakie działania nie porządane? jak przez to przeszłaś i jak dawkowałaś doustnie? jak jest według Ciebie skuteczniej jesli moge spytać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce czekać, czyli uważasz że moje szanse są nikłe aby poronić w 3tc? Zależy mi bardzo na czasie i chce to zrobic jak najszybciej, wystąpiły u Ciebie jakie działania nie porządane? jak przez to przeszłaś i jak dawkowałaś doustnie? jak jest według Ciebie skuteczniej jesli moge spytać?


Może są tu inne dziewczyny którym się udało wcześniej poronić. Niech też cokolwiek na ten temat napiszą. Mi kazał w 7 tygodniu. Najlepiej na wieczór. Więc zaczęłam o 17 godz. i dwie do pochwy a 1 pod język i trzymać pół godziny. Kolejna dawka o 20 i tak samo. no i trzecia dawka o 22 godzinie. Nie było aż tak ciężko. Mój poród był gorszy. A na kolejne dziecko po prostu nie mogłam. Wiadomo krwawienie, gorączka i biegunka była.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może są tu inne dziewczyny którym się udało wcześniej poronić. Niech też cokolwiek na ten temat napiszą. Mi kazał w 7 tygodniu. Najlepiej na wieczór. Więc zaczęłam o 17 godz. i dwie do pochwy a 1 pod język i trzymać pół godziny. Kolejna dawka o 20 i tak samo. no i trzecia dawka o 22 godzinie. Nie było aż tak ciężko. Mój poród był gorszy. A na kolejne dziecko po prostu nie mogłam. Wiadomo krwawienie, gorączka i biegunka była.


Jak je zażywać aby podziałało skuteczniej? do pochwy czy do ust? jesli do ust to trzeba ssać wiec, a jesli to pochwy to jak? dopchnąć ją na siłe do końca czy jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak je zażywać aby podziałało skuteczniej? do pochwy czy do ust? jesli do ust to trzeba ssać wiec, a jesli to pochwy to jak? dopchnąć ją na siłe do końca czy jak?


mi kazał pod język i do pochwy więc ja tak zrobiła. Do pochwy to aby wsadzić i już. Przed wsadzeniem troszkę minimalnie tylko nawilżyć wodą, wtedy szybciej w środku się rozpuszczą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie zazylam pierwsza dawkę 4 * 3 godz  pod język i mam tylko skurcze w dole brzucha bez krwawienia a pi za tym to dreszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spokojnie to dopiero pierwsza dawka :-) który tydzień?

----------


## ja78

jak udlugo utrzymują się hormony ciążowe? i jak długo spada beta hcg po poronieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak udlugo utrzymują się hormony ciążowe? i jak długo spada beta hcg po poronieniu?


Zależy od tempa oczyszczania.  Może nawet do pierwszej miesiączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w środę miałam akcje z art3•4tabl.pod jest 5-6 tydz licząc od ost.@ po pierwszej dawce nic druga dawka lekkie skurcze  trzeca dawka tak samo dotego biegunka i lekkie krwawienie do tego parę skrzepów siedząc na WC miałam wrażenie jakbym wydalila jakas kłusie piłeczkę trudno to nazwać niestety nie dojzalam co to było bo biegunka była okropna  wczoraj i dziś piersi trochę mniej bolały d,isiaj biorąc prysznic zauważyłam coś w brodziku  wielkości dużego paznokcia niebyl to skrzep bo biorąc to do ręki nierozlecialo si to było chyba to co miało być jak myślicie udało się nadal krwawie jak przy okresie ale bez skrzepów w piątek wizyta u gin i usg. Myślą ze się udało miał ktoś podobnie  jak myślicie udało do

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od "zabiegu" moge zrobic badanie beta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boje sie ze umniesie nieudalo wczoraj robilam zabieg a dzis juz krwawienia prawie niema  :Frown:  4/5 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale jak czujesz? wypadło coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od "zabiegu" moge zrobic badanie beta?


Choćby tego samego dnia  :Smile:  ale jedno nic ci nie powie.  Musi być drugie wykonane po dwóch, trzech dniach,  żeby obserwować czy spada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwszej dawce po 20 minutach zaczelam krwawic i skurcze jak przy.okresie biegunka przed druga dawka wylecialo cos ale niezdarzylam zobaczyc co to czy duzy skrzep czy cos innego. Po drugiej zaczelam mocniej krwawic i mocniejjsze skurcze ale do wytrzymania i tez cos wylecialo i przed trzecia dawka znow cos wylecialo za kazdym razem przy biegunce po trzeciej dawce juz niebolalo i mniej krwawie a dzis to juz bardzo malutko prawie nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podejrzewam 12 wyleciało ale dalej mam twardy brzuch z lewej strony. I w tym
 boku mam skurcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to lozysko. Pomóżcie bo się martwię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to lozysko. Pomóżcie bo się martwię


Skąd możemy wiedzieć ? Nie widzimy tego.  Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W listopadzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W listopadzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W listopadzie


Ale którego listopada ? Bo nawet przy założeniu, że 30.11, to byłaby juz końcówka 13. tyg. Widziałaś płód podczas zabiegu?  Opisz jeszcze raz jak dawkowalas, kiedy, i jaki był przebieg, bo tu kilka osób pisze, i nie wiadomo, kto jest kim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy w 4 tyg mogę już wziąć arthrotec? Czy to za wcześnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam byłam w 16 tygodniu Brałam wczoraj tabletki miałam je stosować do pochwowo tak poradziła mi osoba od której zamówiłam miałam 16 szt i 2 po 14 tab dostałam skurczy czułam że mam rozwarcie takiej jak miałam przy porodzie , miałam bardzo mocne bóle krzyżowe i skurcze już też bardzo intensywne porodowe co półtorej minuty . W chwili kiedy te skurcze były regularne  Pani u której zamawiałam nakazała mi przeć wszystko trwało jakieś 10min wydaliłam to, najgorszy był widok , bo nie były to tak jak tu opisujecie skrzepy czy jakieś piłeczki , ciężko mi to pisać ale może komuś tym pomogę był to płód który wisiał z mojego krocza na jakiejś nitce myślę że na pępowinie ja długo czekałam z tą decyzją ale mój partner mnie zdradza układa sobie nowe życie a ja nie poradziła bym sobie z trójką dzieci  . Jeśli  chcecie to zrobić to nie popełniajcie mojego błędu nie czekajcie aż tak długo . Mi pomogła Pani Ania wszystko mi wyjaśniła i choć bombardowałam ją telefonami to każdy odebrała nie zostawiła mnie 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121261]czy w 4 tyg mogę już wziąć arthrotec? Czy to za wcześnie[                                dołańczam się do tego pytania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam byłam w 16 tygodniu Brałam wczoraj tabletki miałam je stosować do pochwowo tak poradziła mi osoba od której zamówiłam miałam 16 szt i 2 po 14 tab dostałam skurczy czułam że mam rozwarcie takiej jak miałam przy porodzie , miałam bardzo mocne bóle krzyżowe i skurcze już też bardzo intensywne porodowe co półtorej minuty . W chwili kiedy te skurcze były regularne  Pani u której zamawiałam nakazała mi przeć wszystko trwało jakieś 10min wydaliłam to, najgorszy był widok , bo nie były to tak jak tu opisujecie skrzepy czy jakieś piłeczki , ciężko mi to pisać ale może komuś tym pomogę był to płód który wisiał z mojego krocza na jakiejś nitce myślę że na pępowinie ja długo czekałam z tą decyzją ale mój partner mnie zdradza układa sobie nowe życie a ja nie poradziła bym sobie z trójką dzieci  . Jeśli  chcecie to zrobić to nie popełniajcie mojego błędu nie czekajcie aż tak długo . Mi pomogła Pani Ania wszystko mi wyjaśniła i choć bombardowałam ją telefonami to każdy odebrała nie zostawiła mnie 799-725-306


Witam Cię i bardzo współczuje ale pomyśl o tym w ten sposób że po prostu wybrałaś mniejsze zło . Ja też zamawiałam tabletki od Pani Ani zgadzam się kontakt bardzo fajny ale mi tabletki nie pomogły za pierwszym razem byłam w 10 /11 tyg i stosowałam tak jak w necie znalazłam pod język  no i to był błąd . Drugą dawkę dostałam od niej bezpłatnie, płaciłam tylko za przesyłkę 10zł  bo nie przyznałam się że stosowałam po swojemu . Wzięłam dopochwowo  tak jak kazała i się udało .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121268]


> czy w 4 tyg mogę już wziąć arthrotec? Czy to za wcześnie[                                dołańczam się do tego pytania.


Ja brałam art w 3 tyg i wszystko ok z tego co wiem im wcześniej tym lepiej .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Cię i bardzo współczuje ale pomyśl o tym w ten sposób że po prostu wybrałaś mniejsze zło . Ja też zamawiałam tabletki od Pani Ani zgadzam się kontakt bardzo fajny ale mi tabletki nie pomogły za pierwszym razem byłam w 10 /11 tyg i stosowałam tak jak w necie znalazłam pod język  no i to był błąd . Drugą dawkę dostałam od niej bezpłatnie, płaciłam tylko za przesyłkę 10zł  bo nie przyznałam się że stosowałam po swojemu . Wzięłam dopochwowo  tak jak kazała i się udało .


sraty taty...dawkowanie z neta złe, ale jak Pani Ania doradzi, to cud miód...nie dawajcie się nabierać na taką ściemę, skuteczność w obu drogach podania jest taka sama, a jej za pierwszym razem po prostu nie pomogło, bo art nie zawsze działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sraty taty...dawkowanie z neta złe, ale jak Pani Ania doradzi, to cud miód...nie dawajcie się nabierać na taką ściemę, skuteczność w obu drogach podania jest taka sama, a jej za pierwszym razem po prostu nie pomogło, bo art nie zawsze działa


czyli co nie brac pod jezyk i do pochwy? Trzeba wybrać tu albo tu tak? i jak dawkować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam na sprzedaz tabletki arthrotec, jest to cale opakowanie tabletek zakupionych w Polsce. W opakowaniu sa 2listki po 10tab i ulotka. Wiecej informacji pod nr 572-838-636

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile płaciłyscie pani Ani za tabletki? czy mozna jej zaufać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli co nie brac pod jezyk i do pochwy? Trzeba wybrać tu albo tu tak? i jak dawkować


Dawkowanie zalecane przez WHO (Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia) to w przypadku ciąży do 9.tygodnia : 3 dawki po 4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język, lub między dziąsło a policzek, lub dopochwowo. Przed połknięciem wypluć rdzeń z dikofenaku. Odstęp między dawkami : trzy godziny

Poważne źródła, w których można znaleźć te informacje:

h t t p : / / w w w .womenonwaves.org/pl/page/6104/how-to-do-an-abortion-with-pills

h t t p s : / / consult.womenhelp.org/pl/page/434/how-should-i-take-the-misoprostol-pills

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawkowanie zalecane przez WHO (Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia) to w przypadku ciąży do 9.tygodnia : 3 dawki po 4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język, lub między dziąsło a policzek, lub dopochwowo. Przed połknięciem wypluć rdzeń z dikofenaku. Odstęp między dawkami : trzy godziny
> 
> Poważne źródła, w których można znaleźć te informacje:
> 
> h t t p : / / w w w .womenonwaves.org/pl/page/6104/how-to-do-an-abortion-with-pills
> 
> h t t p s : / / consult.womenhelp.org/pl/page/434/how-should-i-take-the-misoprostol-pills


dziekuje za informacje. i w 4 tyg można już wziąć tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje za informacje. i w 4 tyg można już wziąć tak?


można. A liczysz to od ostatniej miesiączki ? bo tak prawidłowo się liczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> można. A liczysz to od ostatniej miesiączki ? bo tak prawidłowo się liczy


Liczę tak jakby od ostatniego stosunku. Bo po tyg zrobiłam test ciążowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Liczę tak jakby od ostatniego stosunku. Bo po tyg zrobiłam test ciążowy


To wróżenie z fusów.  Nie wiesz kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia, wiec ogólnie przyjęte jest,  że liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki.  Kiedy była Twoja ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To wróżenie z fusów.  Nie wiesz kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia, wiec ogólnie przyjęte jest,  że liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki.  Kiedy była Twoja ?


16 stycznia była miesiączka moja. jutro będę miała tabletki arthrotec. Zamówiłam w aptece. Czy już będę mogła je jutro wziąć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli to 6 tc.  Możesz spokojnie jutro brać.  Powodzenia !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli to 6 tc.  Możesz spokojnie jutro brać.  Powodzenia !


Dziękuje bardzo. Jutro dam znać co się dzieje. a od którego tygodnia prawidłowo można brać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od kiedy tylko potwierdzisz ciążę betą lub testem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skad zamówić te tabletki żeby nie zostać oszukanym? Tylko nie piszcie że z apteki bo nie mam takiej możliwosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad zamówić te tabletki żeby nie zostać oszukanym? Tylko nie piszcie że z apteki bo nie mam takiej możliwosci.


womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org


Jak długo trzeba czekać na przeysłke? bo z tego co widze nie są one wysyłane z Polski.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak długo trzeba czekać na przeysłke? bo z tego co widze nie są one wysyłane z Polski.


W tej chwili okolo 8 - 14 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po zabiegu w piatek ciagle leciutko krwawie niewoem czy sie udalo czy nie ale jutro wybieram sie do gin. Objawy ktore mialam tj delikatne mdlosci ospalosc  zgaga i wrazliwosc na zapachy minely wiec jestem dobrej mysli. 4/5 tydzien. Obawiam sie troche tej wizyty myslicie ze lekarz cos pozna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po zabiegu w piatek ciagle leciutko krwawie niewoem czy sie udalo czy nie ale jutro wybieram sie do gin. Objawy ktore mialam tj delikatne mdlosci ospalosc  zgaga i wrazliwosc na zapachy minely wiec jestem dobrej mysli. 4/5 tydzien. Obawiam sie troche tej wizyty myslicie ze lekarz cos pozna?


Spokojnie :-) lekarz nic nie pozna. Bądź dobrej myśli. I daj znać czy się udało. Chociaż myślę że to może trochę za wcześnie że wzięłaś w tym tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W środę wieczorem przeprowadziłam zabieg krwawienie do dzisiaj jak przy obfitej @troszke małych skrzepów ząb zrobilam6 tv wyleciało co miało bynajmiej takie miałam wrażenie ale jest jedno ale do dzisiaj bola mnie piersi troszkę mniej niż przyd zabiegiem no ale bola i moje pyt.jak myślicie udało się? Jak długo mogą bolec piersi dodam ze art::: był org z apteki proszę niech ktoś odpisze bo zwarjuje gin i ust dopiero w piątek mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydawalo mi sie ze im wczesniej tym lepiej i gdyby sie nieudalo to moge powtorzyc? Po jakim czasie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzieś czytałam że najlepiej w 7 tyg. Zreszto tu też ktoś o tym pisał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co z tymi piersiami może ktoś napisać jak długo mogą bole jeszcze od zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydawalo mi sie ze im wczesniej tym lepiej i gdyby sie nieudalo to moge powtorzyc? Po jakim czasie?


Jak najszybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co z tymi piersiami może ktoś napisać jak długo mogą bole jeszcze od zabiegu


A zabieg udany,  potwierdzone ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze nie dopiero w piątek mam gin.i ust ale w środę robiłam zabieg czułam jak coś ze mnie wyleciało nie widziałam co bo miałam biegunkę do dzisiaj drobne skrzepy nie dużo głównie przy podcieraniu u cały czas krwawie jak mocniejszym okresie brzuch mieli piersi też ale bola mnie nadal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy przy dużym krwawieni będzie widać na ust czy jest ciąża czy zabieg się udał czy obraz może być zamazany? Krwawie dosyć mocno dlatego umowilam się dopiero na piatej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze nie dopiero w piątek mam gin.i ust ale w środę robiłam zabieg czułam jak coś ze mnie wyleciało nie widziałam co bo miałam biegunkę do dzisiaj drobne skrzepy nie dużo głównie przy podcieraniu u cały czas krwawie jak mocniejszym okresie brzuch mieli piersi też ale bola mnie nadal


No to nie wiadomo czy bolą , bo ciąża trwa,  czy to pozostałości hormonów po aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co z usg czy będzie coś widać przy dużym krwawieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co z usg czy będzie coś widać przy dużym krwawieniu?


Nie wiem  :Wink:  nie robiłam nigdy usg  :Wink:  a jakie to krwawienie ? Jedna, dwie podpaski na godzinę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podlaska tak na 2-3 godz zwykłą nie maxi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przed zabiegiem to by 6-7tc od ostatniej miesiączki boje się ze nawet jak zabieg się nie udał to ciąża jest zbyt mala żeby na usg było juz coś widać a teraz przy dość spory krwawieniu(4dZien) to obraz tym bardziej może być nie do określenia czy jest ciąża czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przed zabiegiem to by 6-7tc od ostatniej miesiączki boje się ze nawet jak zabieg się nie udał to ciąża jest zbyt mala żeby na usg było juz coś widać a teraz przy dość spory krwawieniu(4dZien) to obraz tym bardziej może być nie do określenia czy jest ciąża czy nie


Dziewczyno nie katuj się! Idź jutro na betę i w środę. Wtedy będziesz miała 100% pewności. Na usg lekarz dojrzy co się dzieje w macicy pomimo tej krwi. Wiec glowa do góry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 19tabletek.kupione w aptece. Jest ich 19 ponieważ jedną rozkruszylam by zobaczyc co tam w środku się znajduje. Sama postanowiłam urodzić, jednak niedawno poronilam w 12tyg.koszt tabletek 120zl.(za wypisanie recepty placilam 80zl).możliwość odbioru osobistego, lub wysyłka wg cennika poczty polskiej. Maila założyłam specjalnie aby dodać to ogłoszenie ponieważ po prawdziwym mógłby mnie ktoś ze znajomych namierzyć. Tabletkimail@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (pelna paczka - 20 tab) pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk i okolice 
250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 200 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam u kolesia o imieniu ARTURRRRR ZŁODZIEJ NR TEL NA KTÓRY NAWET NIE DZWONCIE 731577288 przysłał mi za 150 zł gazety mam nadzieje ze hujowi starczyło na waciki? Póżniej zamówiłam  u pani ANNY paczka przyszła na drugi dzień,wszystko było ok. POLECAM I DZIĘKUJE


Moja paczka właśnie dotarła wszystko z nią ok zawartość oryginalnie zapakowana dzięki za sprawdzony namiar zaczynam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631








Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pilnie potrzebuje sprawdzonych tabletek wpadłam i muszę się tego pozbyć , bo zrujnuję to moje małżeństwo pomocy proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie ile powinna krwawić po poronieniu art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 12 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pilnie potrzebuje sprawdzonych tabletek wpadłam i muszę się tego pozbyć , bo zrujnuję to moje małżeństwo pomocy proszę


Hej ja tak jak już napisałam zamawiałam  799-725-306 wszystko było ok ale ja zażyczyłam sobie sprawdzenie zawartości i tobie radzę to samo od kogo byś nie zamawiała zawsze żądaj sprawdzenia zawartości powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie ile powinna krwawić po poronieniu art


Wydaje mi się że tak około 7 dni ale nie jestem pewna to  chyba od organizmu zależy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

brałam wczoraj art chyba się udało tera czekam na wizytę usg i mam nadzieję że to już będzie koniec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile powinno trwac krawienie ? umnie to juz trwa ponad miesiac co sie dzieje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile powinno trwac krawienie ? umnie to juz trwa ponad miesiac co sie dzieje?


to za długo, pilnie do lekarza, może potrzebne łyżeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały mi tabletki jeśli ktoś w potrzebie kontakt kasia.23@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to za długo, pilnie do lekarza, może potrzebne łyżeczkowanie


dzis jestem umówiona na wizyte prywatna ale strasznie sie boje co ginekolog powie ?wogóle dlaczego takie krwawienie długie czy zauwazy że sama usuwałam ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzis jestem umówiona na wizyte prywatna ale strasznie sie boje co ginekolog powie ?wogóle dlaczego takie krwawienie długie czy zauwazy że sama usuwałam ciążę?


nic nie zauważy, po prostu powiedz że dostałaś bolesnego okresu, ale on nie ustawał i ciągle krwawisz. A duże masz to krwawienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nic nie zauważy, po prostu powiedz że dostałaś bolesnego okresu, ale on nie ustawał i ciągle krwawisz. A duże masz to krwawienie ?


juz teraz podczas oddawania moczu tylko leci krew ale co jakis czas mam skurcze pod brzuchem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> juz teraz podczas oddawania moczu tylko leci krew ale co jakis czas mam skurcze pod brzuchem


A byłaś w ogóle potwierdzić, czy się udało ? może ciąża wciąż trwa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A byłaś w ogóle potwierdzić, czy się udało ? może ciąża wciąż trwa ?


nie właśnie nie byłam :-(jak to trwa a krew dlaczego leci no przytyłam troche ale myslałam ze tak poprostu i jak dalej jestem w ciązy to co lekarz zrobi boże teraz to mnie przeraziłaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam podobny problem w środę wieczorem robiłam zabieg wszystko przebiegało jak powinno tylko piersi jeszcze trochę bola i cały czas mocno krwawie i drobne skrzepy mam chce jutro iść do lekarza ale niewiem co powiedzieć mu tabl.bralam pod język to był 6-7tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie właśnie nie byłam :-(jak to trwa a krew dlaczego leci no przytyłam troche ale myslałam ze tak poprostu i jak dalej jestem w ciązy to co lekarz zrobi boże teraz to mnie przeraziłaś



Czasem zdarzają się krwawienia w ciąży z odklejającej się kosmówki, a ciąża mimo to nadal się rozwija. Ja już nie wiem jak do was trzeba mówić, żebyście zrozumiały, że Arthrotec nie zawsze działa, i trzeba NATYCHMIAST sprawdzić czy się udało. Jeśli okaże się, że nadal jesteś w ciąży, to pewnie wyśle Cię na podtrzymanie ciąży na patologię do szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czasem zdarzają się krwawienia w ciąży z odklejającej się kosmówki, a ciąża mimo to nadal się rozwija. Ja już nie wiem jak do was trzeba mówić, żebyście zrozumiały, że Arthrotec nie zawsze działa, i trzeba NATYCHMIAST sprawdzić czy się udało. Jeśli okaże się, że nadal jesteś w ciąży, to pewnie wyśle Cię na podtrzymanie ciąży na patologię do szpitala


Co mam zrobic nie isc lepiej do lekarza i zrobic test ciązowy?juz nie mam pojęcia co jest lepsze nie chce tego dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co mam zrobic nie isc lepiej do lekarza i zrobic test ciązowy?juz nie mam pojęcia co jest lepsze nie chce tego dziecka


A co Ci da że zobaczysz dwie kreski, które mogą się pojawić zarówno wtedy, gdy poroniłaś, ale słabo się oczyszczasz, i hormon dalej jest wydzielany , jak i wtedy, gdy ciąża nadal trwa ? 
Ogarnij się dziewczyno i idz do gina, dowiesz się na czym stoisz !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test ciążowy dopiero po ok.3 tyg może dać wynik negatywny tak słyszałam i tak ty piszą ze hormony siw tyle utrzymują i wynik może być wcześniej niewiarygodny
J

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test ciążowy dopiero po ok.3 tyg może dać wynik negatywny tak słyszałam i tak ty piszą ze hormony siw tyle utrzymują i wynik może być wcześniej niewiarygodny
> J


Dlatego test ciążowy nie nadaje się do potwierdzania aborcji. Najlepiej zrobić dwa razy badanie betaHCG z dwudniowym odstępem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam na sprzedaz tabletki arthrotec, jest to cale opakowanie tabletek zakupionych w Polsce. W opakowaniu sa 2listki po 10tab i ulotka. Wiecej informacji pod nr 572-838-636

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś brał Arthrotec W 4 tyg i się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny co powiecie na temat Pani Ani 799-725-306  ?? Chce zamowic od niej tabletki warto??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie wróciłam od gin zrobił usg ale tylko zwykle zapalenie macicy i jajników stwierdzi dopochwowo nie robił nic o ciąży nie powiedział mocno krwawie nie pytałam ze strach czy jest ciąża bo popełniłam duży błąd wyaikskam się przed wizyta myślałam ze zrobi dopochwowo i mam zapisany antybiotyk niewiem xi o tym sadzic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny co powiecie na temat Pani Ani 799-725-306  ?? Chce zamowic od niej tabletki warto??


Ten sam nr tel ale inne imie mialam. Nie polceam. Szukam ath drugi raz ale od niej napewno NIE. WOLE ZAPLACIC WIECEJ I DOSTAC ORYGINALNY LEK. WITAMINY MOGE KUPIĆ ZA 5 ZL W APTECE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poleccie kogos kto sprzeda za normalna cene ARTHROTEC! PILNE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wróciłam od gin zrobił usg ale tylko zwykle zapalenie macicy i jajników stwierdzi dopochwowo nie robił nic o ciąży nie powiedział mocno krwawie nie pytałam ze strach czy jest ciąża bo popełniłam duży błąd wyaikskam się przed wizyta myślałam ze zrobi dopochwowo i mam zapisany antybiotyk niewiem xi o tym sadzic



Jaki masz antybiotyk? Jakie były objawy zapalenia macicy i jajników?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś miał podobnie byłam u gin.ale nic niemowilam o ciąży tylko ze mocne krwawienie mam zrobił zwykle usg nie chciał dopochwowo zrobić bo stwierdził zapalenie macicy i jajników mam antybiotyk zapisany to wszystko i juz sama niewiem w środę robiłam zabieg do dzisiaj mocno krwawie boli mnie krzysz podbrzusze jak myślicie czy ciążę było by widać na zwykłym usg to by byl6-7tyd.ale się wysokalam przed wizyta bo myślałam ze dopochwowo będzie robił niewiem co mam myśleć miał ktosbpodobna aytuacje proszę niech ktoś odpowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpie tabletki które mi zostały kontakt ala.lina@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki masz antybiotyk? Jakie były objawy zapalenia macicy i jajników?


obfite krwawienie bole podbrzusza krzyza jajników antybiotyk napisze nazwę za godz. Bo maz pojechał wykupić do tego jeszcze dwa inne leki mam zapisane ale napisze nazwę jak przyjedzie maz bo z dawkowania nie Abardzo się idzie doczytac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyn ten lek w aptece kosztuje niecale50zl. Wiem bo sama kupowałam i to za 20tabl a nie 10czy 12 jak tu oferują wiec naprawdę nie ryzykujcie lekami z Internetu bo nie warto naprawdę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> obfite krwawienie bole podbrzusza krzyza jajników antybiotyk napisze nazwę za godz. Bo maz pojechał wykupić do tego jeszcze dwa inne leki mam zapisane ale napisze nazwę jak przyjedzie maz bo z dawkowania nie Abardzo się idzie doczytac


Mógł postawić złą diagnozę. Wczesną ciążę można zobaczyć tylko na usg dopochw. Bóle podbrzusza, jajników i krzyża to objawy poronienia, bądź stanu zapalnego. Jaką masz temperaturę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mógł postawić złą diagnozę. Wczesną ciążę można zobaczyć tylko na usg dopochw. Bóle podbrzusza, jajników i krzyża to objawy poronienia, bądź stanu zapalnego. Jaką masz temperaturę?


nie mam temperatury i nie miałam ja wogole gorączkę to może miałam raz w życiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najbardziej boli mnie to ze ani niewykluczyl ani nie potwierdził ciąży i chociaż byłam u gin nadal nic niewiem(oprocz tego ze mam zap.macicy)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najbardziej boli mnie to ze ani niewykluczyl ani nie potwierdził ciąży i chociaż byłam u gin nadal nic niewiem(oprocz tego ze mam zap.macicy)


skoro robiłaś zabieg miesiąc temu, to po prostu masz zapalenie macicy z powodu złego oczyszczania i tyle. Co tu roztrząsać. Ciąży nie ma , bo pewnie lekarz by ją widział. Dobrze że w końcu poszłaś, bo mogło dojść do sepsy albo gorszych rzeczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zabieg miałam w środę a nie miesiąc temu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabieg miałam w środę a nie miesiąc temu


a to nie Ty pisałaś wcześniej że krwawisz od miesiąca ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki które mi zapisał amoksillav  i cyclonamine oraz wapno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialam sie odezwac po wizycie u gin i jestem zabieg mialam w piatek byl to 4/5 tydzien. Lekarz stwierdzil ze to krwawienie to moglo byc biochemiczne poronienie i ze sie zdarza to bardzo czesto . Jestem juz spokojna :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam sie odezwac po wizycie u gin i jestem zabieg mialam w piatek byl to 4/5 tydzien. Lekarz stwierdzil ze to krwawienie to moglo byc biochemiczne poronienie i ze sie zdarza to bardzo czesto . Jestem juz spokojna :-)


Skad mialas tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mozr glupie pytanie ale co bedzie gdy zazyje tabletki pozniej niz do 9 tygodnia? Myslicie ze moze sie udac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mozr glupie pytanie ale co bedzie gdy zazyje tabletki pozniej niz do 9 tygodnia? Myslicie ze moze sie udac?


moze, były tu już takie przypadki. Szanse przy misoprostolu masz takie same,jak do 9.tc : 60-70%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialam jedna tab mife..i 12 a.... znalazlam jakiegos goscia w necie i za kuracje zaplacilam 330 plus przesylka ze sprawdzeniem a co do tej jednej tab mialam watpliwosci bo byla odcieta od blistra i niebylo napisow obawialam sie ze sie nieuda ale poszlo oj chyba sie dzis porzadnie wyspi oile mi da moj maly brzdac :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi proszę o co chodzi, na śledzeniu przesyłki od womenek ,pokazało ,że zatrzymanie przez urząd celny w Warszawie (jestem z Krakowa),co teraz??? Czy ktoś wie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a to nie Ty pisałaś wcześniej że krwawisz od miesiąca ?


nie to nie ja pisalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedzcie mi proszę o co chodzi, na śledzeniu przesyłki od womenek ,pokazało ,że zatrzymanie przez urząd celny w Warszawie (jestem z Krakowa),co teraz??? Czy ktoś wie?


nie, to standardowa procedura, paczka niedługo ruszy dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam jedna tab mife..i 12 a.... znalazlam jakiegos goscia w necie i za kuracje zaplacilam 330 plus przesylka ze sprawdzeniem a co do tej jednej tab mialam watpliwosci bo byla odcieta od blistra i niebylo napisow obawialam sie ze sie nieuda ale poszlo oj chyba sie dzis porzadnie wyspi oile mi da moj maly brzdac :-)


Mife na pewno nie było oryginalne, nie ma możliwości aby je kupić ot tak, tylko i wyłącznie od organizacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja chyba sfiksuje  w środę zabieg 6-7 rydz.di dziś mocne krwawienie bole krzyza podbrzusza trochę skrzepów byłam u gin zrobił zwykle usg do pochwowego niechcial stwierdził zapalenie macicy kurze nie powidzial nic ma temat ciąży powinnam być spokojna czy przy zapaleniu macicy ciąża mogłaby dalej trwać a lekarz jes nie widział na zwykłym usg niech ktoś odpisze niemal juz kasy na kolejna wizytę albo betahcg co mam robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tydzien temu brałam arthrotec byłam pewna, że się udało, wyleciało dużo skrzepow, poszlam na usg lekarz stwierdził że nie ma pęcherzyka.  Dziś coś mnie tchnelo poszłam do innego i bum.. Usg pęcherzyk jest, tylko serce wolno bije.  Jestem załamana.  To ok 5 tydzień! Zamówiłam zestaw z Women on Web mam Nadzieje, że szybko przyjdzie. Zostało mi 8 tabl arthrotecu dziś wzięłam jeszcze raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz iść do gin na NFZ albo beta i powtórzyć za dwa dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie arthrotecu oraz 16 tabletek arthrotecu forte.. Załatwiłam je dla bardzo nieodpowiedzialnych kobiet które niestety nie wywiązały się z zapłaty itp, a że ja jestem już po to nie są mi one potrzebne, a chciałabym pomóc tym z Was które takich tabletek potrzebują.. Więcej informacji podam na mailu, możecie pisać na werciass@o2.pl, pozdrawiam, trzymajcie się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w tamtym tygodniu pisalm ze bralam arthrotec forte dopochwowo nic wiele sie nie dzualo brazowe plamienie przez jeden dzien. Dzis od 20 krwawie jak masakra gorzej niz na okres bol brzycha niewyobrazalnie straszny nawet nospa extra nie pomaga. Wiec jesli nie mialyscie objawow krwawien poczekajcie tydzien roznie bywa :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w tamtym tygodniu pisalm ze bralam arthrotec forte dopochwowo nic wiele sie nie dzualo brazowe plamienie przez jeden dzien. Dzis od 20 krwawie jak masakra gorzej niz na okres bol brzycha niewyobrazalnie straszny nawet nospa extra nie pomaga. Wiec jesli nie mialyscie objawow krwawien poczekajcie tydzien roznie bywa


Ja też krawilam mocno, skrzepy, temperatura itd a ciaza nadal jest...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten sam nr tel ale inne imie mialam. Nie polceam. Szukam ath drugi raz ale od niej napewno NIE. WOLE ZAPLACIC WIECEJ I DOSTAC ORYGINALNY LEK. WITAMINY MOGE KUPIĆ ZA 5 ZL W APTECE


Ja też zamówiłam od tej pani i czekam na przesyłke czy bede mogla jej nie przyjąć gdy nie bedzie sie zgadzać zawartośći odesłać spowrotem? nie bede miała żadnych problemów na poczcie? Czy to na pewno oszustka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz iść do gin na NFZ albo beta i powtórzyć za dwa dni.


u nas na NFZza wizyta się czeka 2 miesiące możesz nawet  nogami do przodu przyjść i cię nie przyjmą maieszkam w małym miasteczku i niema innych lekarzy na Nfz tylko w szpitalu a tam szkoda gadać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u nas na NFZza wizyta się czeka 2 miesiące możesz nawet  nogami do przodu przyjść i cię nie przyjmą maieszkam w małym miasteczku i niema innych lekarzy na Nfz tylko w szpitalu a tam szkoda gadać


Zawsze można jechać po 18 na pomoc nocną pod pretekstem ostrego bólu brzucha  krwawienia itd muszą Cię przyjąć.  Jeśli nie masz innego  wyjścia z sytuacji to taka opcja chyba jest najlepsza żeby Sprawdzić co się dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj podjęłam 2 próbę miałam tylko 8 tabletek, myślałam w nocy że umrę, krew Leci cały czas ale nie nastawiam się, że się udało... Kiedy mogę zrobię hcg? Czy jak jutro pójdę i w piątek to wynik pokaże czy się udało czy nie.  Czekan też na zestaw z wow..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj podjęłam 2 próbę miałam tylko 8 tabletek, myślałam w nocy że umrę, krew Leci cały czas ale nie nastawiam się, że się udało... Kiedy mogę zrobię hcg? Czy jak jutro pójdę i w piątek to wynik pokaże czy się udało czy nie.  Czekan też na zestaw z wow..


tak, jeśli poroniłaś, pokaże spadek, możesz iść na pierwsze choćby dziś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, jeśli poroniłaś, pokaże spadek, możesz iść na pierwsze choćby dziś


Dzięki tak właśnie zrobię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli tabletki w przesylce nie beda sie zgadzac z prawdziwymi to moge ją zwrócić? nie bede miała zadnych nieprzyjemnośći ze strony poczty jesli okaze sie ze zamawialam jakies tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli tabletki w przesylce nie beda sie zgadzac z prawdziwymi to moge ją zwrócić? nie bede miała zadnych nieprzyjemnośći ze strony poczty jesli okaze sie ze zamawialam jakies tabletki?


Najlepiej zamawiac przez womenonhelp lub womenonweb, wtedy masz pewność, że nie dostaniesz jakiejś podróbki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten sam nr tel ale inne imie mialam. Nie polceam. Szukam ath drugi raz ale od niej napewno NIE. WOLE ZAPLACIC WIECEJ I DOSTAC ORYGINALNY LEK. WITAMINY MOGE KUPIĆ ZA 5 ZL W APTECE


Nie mogę tego zrozumieć czemu oczerniasz tak Panią Anię mi pomogła i z tego co pisze z dziewczynami na priv to nie tylko mi tabletki wysyła oryginalne w blisterkach i przesyłka jest ze sprawdzeniem zawartości więc wiem za co płace . A I  jak zamawiałam to na adresie zwrotnym były dane na Annę więc albo ci się numery pomyliły albo po prostu ty wysyłasz witaminy a taka uczciwa osoba odbiera ci klientów .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co to interesuje pocztę co Zamawiasz  :Smile:  mogą to być po prostu suplementy diety. Jeśli Masz opcje sprawdzenia zawartości to Masz prawo nie przyjąć przesyłki i odesłać na adres zwrotny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co to interesuje pocztę co Zamawiasz  mogą to być po prostu suplementy diety. Jeśli Masz opcje sprawdzenia zawartości to Masz prawo nie przyjąć przesyłki i odesłać na adres zwrotny.


Z tym się zgadza jak zamawiałam to prosiłam o 20 tabletek dostałam  dwa blistry srebrne wypukłe po 10 tabletek na listku no  i listki opisane na odwrocie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po to się płaci więcej za przesyłkę żeby można było sprawdzic co jest w środku... Jeśli blister jest srebrny i opisany z tyłu to marne szanse, że to podróbka. Pamiętajcie żeby nie brać tabletek, które są w sloiczkach lub plastikowych pojemnikach, nadruk na etykiecie może zrobić każdy! To samo z tabletkami na sztuki... Tylko blister

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jak bralam arthrotec forte to wiedzialan ze sie udalo odrazu poniewaz przed zazyciem mialam codziennie mdlosci i wymiotowalam nagle przestalam wszystko ustalo. Tydzien po wczoraj krwawienie bol podbrzusza piersi wrocily do normy udalo sie :Wink:

----------


## perfekcyjna



----------


## perfekcyjna

Dziewczyny ja wam powiem tylko tyle czytam te bzdury jakie ktoś tu pisze na temat pani Ani i oczom nie wierze ja zamawiałam  od niej tabletki były oryginalne w blistrach miałam sprawdzenie zawartości kobieta jest bardzo uczciwa i pomocna cały czas jest z nią kontakt telefoniczny ja poprosiłam o 16 tabletek i tyle dostałam. W przeciągu trzech miesięcy zamawiałam u niej leki trzy razy nigdy nie zostałam oszukana , więc nie piszcie że wysyła witaminy . Dla mnie jest to najuczciwsza osoba polecana na forum  wyżej zdjęcie przesyłki jaką dostałam od Pani Ani , jest naprawdę osobą godną polecenia 799-725-306 . Potrafi wysłuchać i zrozumieć  pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja wam powiem tylko tyle czytam te bzdury jakie ktoś tu pisze na temat pani Ani i oczom nie wierze ja zamawiałam  od niej tabletki były oryginalne w blistrach miałam sprawdzenie zawartości kobieta jest bardzo uczciwa i pomocna cały czas jest z nią kontakt telefoniczny ja poprosiłam o 16 tabletek i tyle dostałam. W przeciągu trzech miesięcy zamawiałam u niej leki trzy razy nigdy nie zostałam oszukana , więc nie piszcie że wysyła witaminy . Dla mnie jest to najuczciwsza osoba polecana na forum  wyżej zdjęcie przesyłki jaką dostałam od Pani Ani , jest naprawdę osobą godną polecenia 799-725-306 . Potrafi wysłuchać i zrozumieć  pozdrawiam.


Pani Anna jest na pewno bardzo szczęśliwa, że jak na tacy podalas jej dane dla policji  :Smile:  zgłoszono popełnienie przestępstwa -nielegalny handel lekami i pomoc w aborcji .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki za pomoc dziewczyny. W takim razie czekam na przesyłke od Pani A. mam nadzieje że mówicie prawdę i sie nie zawiodę  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Anna jest na pewno bardzo szczęśliwa, że jak na tacy podalas jej dane dla policji  zgłoszono popełnienie przestępstwa -nielegalny handel lekami i pomoc w aborcji .


Skąd masz takie informacje że zgłoszono? Sam zgłosiłeś? Jeśli tak to mam nadzieje że usmażysz sie w piekle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd masz takie informacje że zgłoszono? Sam zgłosiłeś? Jeśli tak to mam nadzieje że usmażysz sie w piekle.


I bardzo dobrze zgłaszać handlarzy!!!! Pani Ania "uczciwa"  do czasu jak każdy handlarz na tym forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd masz takie informacje że zgłoszono? Sam zgłosiłeś? Jeśli tak to mam nadzieje że usmażysz sie w piekle.


Usmaży to się Pani a potem Pani czyli naganiaczka klientów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

............................

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I bardzo dobrze zgłaszać handlarzy!!!! Pani Ania "uczciwa"  do czasu jak każdy handlarz na tym forum.



Ja zamawiałam wczoraj dzisiaj listonosz przyniósł zawartość taka jak wyżej na foto było sprawdzenie zawartości więc jest uczciwa a ty to pewnie te witaminy sprzedajesz i dlatego taka zła /zły jesteś że ci uczciwa osoba klientów zabiera ale my tu mamy sobie pomagać a nie słuchać takich wkrętów jak twoje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Perfekcyjna bardzo przydatna fotka ja długo szukałam teraz wiem gdzie zamówić pozdrowienia dla Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam wczoraj dzisiaj listonosz przyniósł zawartość taka jak wyżej na foto było sprawdzenie zawartości więc jest uczciwa a ty to pewnie te witaminy sprzedajesz i dlatego taka zła /zły jesteś że ci uczciwa osoba klientów zabiera ale my tu mamy sobie pomagać a nie słuchać takich wkrętów jak twoje .


Dokładnie popieram

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej od dwoch tygodni siedziałam i sledziłam to forum.
otóz zrobilam test wyszedl pozytywny szukalam pomocy zamowilam tabletki od jakiejs dziewczyny przyszły 100% orginały.
Wziełam je tak jak na forum opisane 3 razy po 4 tylko ze dopochwowo niestety w ustach miałam od razu odruchy wymiotne( niestety 3 z 2 ciąż objawia sie dla mnie mega mdłościami jak nigdy dotad ) po pierwszej dawce było mi tylko zimno po drugiej silne bóle pleców i brzucha i lekkie krwawienie przy trzeciej dawce dosc spore krwawienie kilka duzych skrzepow i mega skurcze jak przy porodzie. Byłam pewna ze poszło i po problemie poniewaz mineły mdłości, bóle piersi itp symptony ciązowe.
Chciałam sie upewnic wiec poszła na usg 25 lutego do mojego gina. Na USG okazało sie ze widzi pecherzyk ale w srodku pusty od razu pomyslalam ze sie udalo uszkodziłam plod i pozostal sam nieusuniety pecherzyk. 
Lekarz kazał mi zrobic 26.02 beta hcg oraz powtorzyc wynik 29.02.
Wyniki wyszły ze sie mnoaza chociaz wiele za mało ale byłam wczoraj na kolejnej wizycie z pewnoscia ze dostane skierowanie na wyłyzeczkowanie macicy bo przeciez tam nic nie ma jak to lakarz okrslil mialo byc puste jajo płodowe.
Gin wkłada mi narzedzie do USGdopochwowego a tam zarodek z bijacym serduszkiem.
teraz pozostała mi tylko niemiecka klinika.
PISZE TO DO WAS BO KAZDEJ Z WAS MOZE SIE WYDAWAC ZE SIE UDALO A ZA KILKA TYGODNI MOZE OKAZAC SIE ZE JESTESCIE JUZ W TAK ZAAWANSOWANYCH CIAZACH ZE ODWROTU NIE BEDZIE.
A ARTHROTEC ROBI WIELKIE SZKODY W ROZWOJU PLODU I TAKIE DZIECKO MOZE URODZIC SIE Z PRZERUZNYMI WADAMI ROZWOJOWYMI.
BADAJCIE SIE TO ZE KRWAWIMY I CIERPIMY PRZY TYCH LEKACH NIE ZNACZY ZE DOSZLO DO PORONIENIA.
WSPOMNE ZE ROBIAC ZABIEG ARTHROTECKIEM BYLAM GDZIES W 4 TYGODNIU. LEKARZ WYLICZYL ZE TERAZ JESTEM W POLOWIE 6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja wam powiem tylko tyle czytam te bzdury jakie ktoś tu pisze na temat pani Ani i oczom nie wierze ja zamawiałam  od niej tabletki były oryginalne w blistrach miałam sprawdzenie zawartości kobieta jest bardzo uczciwa i pomocna cały czas jest z nią kontakt telefoniczny ja poprosiłam o 16 tabletek i tyle dostałam. W przeciągu trzech miesięcy zamawiałam u niej leki trzy razy nigdy nie zostałam oszukana , więc nie piszcie że wysyła witaminy . Dla mnie jest to najuczciwsza osoba polecana na forum  wyżej zdjęcie przesyłki jaką dostałam od Pani Ani , jest naprawdę osobą godną polecenia 799-725-306 . Potrafi wysłuchać i zrozumieć  pozdrawiam.


Perfekcyjna nie przejmuj się tą babą bardzo mi pomogłaś, ja zauważyłam że jeśli tu ktoś kogoś poleci to zaraz same wpisy że ktoś sam siebie zachwala a ty dałaś namacalny dowód na uczciwość tej kobiety i dlatego szlak ich trafił trzymam za  ciebie kciuki udanej kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej od dwoch tygodni siedziałam i sledziłam to forum.
> otóz zrobilam test wyszedl pozytywny szukalam pomocy zamowilam tabletki od jakiejs dziewczyny przyszły 100% orginały.
> Wziełam je tak jak na forum opisane 3 razy po 4 tylko ze dopochwowo niestety w ustach miałam od razu odruchy wymiotne( niestety 3 z 2 ciąż objawia sie dla mnie mega mdłościami jak nigdy dotad ) po pierwszej dawce było mi tylko zimno po drugiej silne bóle pleców i brzucha i lekkie krwawienie przy trzeciej dawce dosc spore krwawienie kilka duzych skrzepow i mega skurcze jak przy porodzie. Byłam pewna ze poszło i po problemie poniewaz mineły mdłości, bóle piersi itp symptony ciązowe.
> Chciałam sie upewnic wiec poszła na usg 25 lutego do mojego gina. Na USG okazało sie ze widzi pecherzyk ale w srodku pusty od razu pomyslalam ze sie udalo uszkodziłam plod i pozostal sam nieusuniety pecherzyk. 
> Lekarz kazał mi zrobic 26.02 beta hcg oraz powtorzyc wynik 29.02.
> Wyniki wyszły ze sie mnoaza chociaz wiele za mało ale byłam wczoraj na kolejnej wizycie z pewnoscia ze dostane skierowanie na wyłyzeczkowanie macicy bo przeciez tam nic nie ma jak to lakarz okrslil mialo byc puste jajo płodowe.
> Gin wkłada mi narzedzie do USGdopochwowego a tam zarodek z bijacym serduszkiem.
> teraz pozostała mi tylko niemiecka klinika.
> PISZE TO DO WAS BO KAZDEJ Z WAS MOZE SIE WYDAWAC ZE SIE UDALO A ZA KILKA TYGODNI MOZE OKAZAC SIE ZE JESTESCIE JUZ W TAK ZAAWANSOWANYCH CIAZACH ZE ODWROTU NIE BEDZIE.
> ...


jeśli jesteś w połowie 6 tygodnia zamów zestaw od wow nie musisz wcale jechać do Niemiec . Ja art brałam 2 razy pierwszy raz pod język nic się nie działo poza tym że pod językiem miałam same rany a język był jak kołek i ten okropny smak , drugi raz już brałam do pochwowo ale całkowicie inaczej niż ty pierwsza dawka była dużo większa ja miałam 14 szt i się udało byłam po tygodniu na usg i po ciąży nie było śladu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jak bralam arthrotec forte to wiedzialan ze sie udalo odrazu poniewaz przed zazyciem mialam codziennie mdlosci i wymiotowalam nagle przestalam wszystko ustalo. Tydzien po wczoraj krwawienie bol podbrzusza piersi wrocily do normy udalo sie


Moje cycki też oklapły i też po tym wiedziałam że się udało  :Smile:  a takie były fajne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej od dwoch tygodni siedziałam i sledziłam to forum.
> otóz zrobilam test wyszedl pozytywny szukalam pomocy zamowilam tabletki od jakiejs dziewczyny przyszły 100% orginały.
> Wziełam je tak jak na forum opisane 3 razy po 4 tylko ze dopochwowo niestety w ustach miałam od razu odruchy wymiotne( niestety 3 z 2 ciąż objawia sie dla mnie mega mdłościami jak nigdy dotad ) po pierwszej dawce było mi tylko zimno po drugiej silne bóle pleców i brzucha i lekkie krwawienie przy trzeciej dawce dosc spore krwawienie kilka duzych skrzepow i mega skurcze jak przy porodzie. Byłam pewna ze poszło i po problemie poniewaz mineły mdłości, bóle piersi itp symptony ciązowe.
> Chciałam sie upewnic wiec poszła na usg 25 lutego do mojego gina. Na USG okazało sie ze widzi pecherzyk ale w srodku pusty od razu pomyslalam ze sie udalo uszkodziłam plod i pozostal sam nieusuniety pecherzyk. 
> Lekarz kazał mi zrobic 26.02 beta hcg oraz powtorzyc wynik 29.02.
> Wyniki wyszły ze sie mnoaza chociaz wiele za mało ale byłam wczoraj na kolejnej wizycie z pewnoscia ze dostane skierowanie na wyłyzeczkowanie macicy bo przeciez tam nic nie ma jak to lakarz okrslil mialo byc puste jajo płodowe.
> Gin wkłada mi narzedzie do USGdopochwowego a tam zarodek z bijacym serduszkiem.
> teraz pozostała mi tylko niemiecka klinika.
> PISZE TO DO WAS BO KAZDEJ Z WAS MOZE SIE WYDAWAC ZE SIE UDALO A ZA KILKA TYGODNI MOZE OKAZAC SIE ZE JESTESCIE JUZ W TAK ZAAWANSOWANYCH CIAZACH ZE ODWROTU NIE BEDZIE.
> ...


A dlaczego tylko klinika.  Masz dużoczasu na zzamówienie zestawu z Wow. On ma o wiele większą skuteczność niż zestaw. Ja tez bbrałam po dwóch nieudanych próbachz artem i pposzło elegancko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego tylko klinika.  Masz dużoczasu na zzamówienie zestawu z Wow. On ma o wiele większą skuteczność niż zestaw. Ja tez bbrałam po dwóch nieudanych próbachz artem i pposzło elegancko.


to samo napisałam 6 tydzień to jeszcze nie tragedia widocznie twój organizm nie poszedł na art ale zestaw z WOW na pewno pomoże a darowizny  przelejesz dużo mniej jak masz zapłacić za zabieg w Niemczech  dojazd tam i sam pobyt pewnie wszystko z 5000tyś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli zamówie tabletki z wow to one na pewno dojadą? nie zostaną zatrzymane przez jakieś służby itd? i ile trzeba czekać maxymalnie na tą przesyłke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Mam pytanie jakie tabletki miała Pani w tym blistrze bo ja zamówiłam od jakiegoś Zbigniewa mówił że będzie to oryginalny art ale dostałam tabletki w woreczku bo powiedział że blister mu się uszkodził i dlatego przepakował ,moje tabletki były żółte okrągłe z kreską na środku bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedz . Bardzo zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli zamówie tabletki z wow to one na pewno dojadą? nie zostaną zatrzymane przez jakieś służby itd? i ile trzeba czekać maxymalnie na tą przesyłke?


Jeśli zamówisz do bezpiecznego woj to powinno  dojść bez problemu , ale czasem zdarza się tak że paczka zostaje skonfiskowana przez służby celne  a dochodzi do 3 tyg maksymalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli zamówie tabletki z wow to one na pewno dojadą? nie zostaną zatrzymane przez jakieś służby itd? i ile trzeba czekać maxymalnie na tą przesyłke?


Jak zamówisz do bezpiecznego województwa,  to dojdą.  Moje szły 10 dni. Ja w ogóle dużo informacji znalazłam na maszwybor.net ,tylko tam trzeba się zalogować.  Wtedy widzisz dużo wątków,  dziewczyny opisują jak zamawialy i brały tabletki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie jakie tabletki miała Pani w tym blistrze bo ja zamówiłam od jakiegoś Zbigniewa mówił że będzie to oryginalny art ale dostałam tabletki w woreczku bo powiedział że blister mu się uszkodził i dlatego przepakował ,moje tabletki były żółte okrągłe z kreską na środku bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedz . Bardzo zależy mi na czasie


Jakąś lipę dostałaś art jest biały okrągły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakąś lipę dostałaś art jest biały okrągły


I musi mieć napis "searle"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli zamówisz do bezpiecznego woj to powinno  dojść bez problemu , ale czasem zdarza się tak że paczka zostaje skonfiskowana przez służby celne  a dochodzi do 3 tyg maksymalnie


Mieszkam w mazowieckim, jeśli paczka zostanie skonfiskowana to nie ma szans abym ją otrzymała? ktoś wczesniej pisał że została zatrzymana, i ktoś mu odpowiedział że mimo to i tak powinna dojść. I ta strona to jest womenhelp.org? Jeśli przekaże darowizne 80 euro to nie bedzie za mało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mieszkam w mazowieckim, jeśli paczka zostanie skonfiskowana to nie ma szans abym ją otrzymała? ktoś wczesniej pisał że została zatrzymana, i ktoś mu odpowiedział że mimo to i tak powinna dojść. I ta strona to jest womenhelp.org? Jeśli przekaże darowizne 80 euro to nie bedzie za mało?


Mazowieckie jest bezpieczne,  bez obaw.  Są dwie organizacje : womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org. ja zamawialam z tej pierwszej i tam jest darowizna 75 euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie jakie tabletki miała Pani w tym blistrze bo ja zamówiłam od jakiegoś Zbigniewa mówił że będzie to oryginalny art ale dostałam tabletki w woreczku bo powiedział że blister mu się uszkodził i dlatego przepakował ,moje tabletki były żółte okrągłe z kreską na środku bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedz . Bardzo zależy mi na czasie


Oryginalny art jest biały okrągły no i ma na jednej stronie searle 1421 a na drugiej stronie takie cztery A a na środku 75 więc dostałaś pewnie witaminy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mazowieckie jest bezpieczne,  bez obaw.  Są dwie organizacje : womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org. ja zamawialam z tej pierwszej i tam jest darowizna 75 euro.


Ok, dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź. Jutro powinien przyjsc Arthrotec i z nim mam zamiar spróbować w sobote, ale dla pewnośći gdyby z nim się nie udało zamówię jutro z wow z tej strony co ty. Jeśli uda się z artem to z miłą chęcią odsprzedam zestaw z wow za taką samą kwotę jaką w niego zainwestuje. A tak poza tematem dobrze że są jeszcze takie osoby jak wy, może to troche smieszne ale bez waszych porad, opini i ogólnie bez internetu uważam że nie byłabym w stanie sobie z tym poradzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja Tez czekam na zestaw z Wow wczoraj podeszłym drugi raz do próby z arthrotec-na-poronienie, mocno krawawilam ale się nie nastawiam bo ostatnio było podobnie a nie wyszło... Jutro beta, w piątek powtórzę Jak nie wyszło to cierpliwie czekam na zestaw.  Teraz już za późno żeby się wycofać dziecko może urodzić się chore, jak się zaczęło to trzeba to skończyc, u mnie dopiero 5 tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok, dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź. Jutro powinien przyjsc Arthrotec i z nim mam zamiar spróbować w sobote, ale dla pewnośći gdyby z nim się nie udało zamówię jutro z wow z tej strony co ty. Jeśli uda się z artem to z miłą chęcią odsprzedam zestaw z wow za taką samą kwotę jaką w niego zainwestuje. A tak poza tematem dobrze że są jeszcze takie osoby jak wy, może to troche smieszne ale bez waszych porad, opini i ogólnie bez internetu uważam że nie byłabym w stanie sobie z tym poradzić.



czemu śmieszne ? żadna z nas nie rodzi się z wiedzą jak wykonać aborcję, a że w naszym chorym kraju nie mamy dostępu do legalnych zabiegów, musimy sobie jakoś radzić. Ja też jakbym wczesniej miała ta wiedzę, którą teraz mam, nie bawiłabym się w Arthrotec, tylko od razu zamówiła zestaw i miała już dawno spokojną głowę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja balam sie brac z women i zaryzykowalam i zamowilam od takiej pani z forum , pani justyna albo joannaa? dostalam cala paczke , i duzo taniej niz na stronie women. takze ja ją moge szczerze polecic, 570 551 661 to numer tej pani, jestem zadowolona kontakt caly czas byl takjze szczezrez polecam i powodzenia dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja balam sie brac z women i zaryzykowalam i zamowilam od takiej pani z forum , pani justyna albo joannaa? dostalam cala paczke , i duzo taniej niz na stronie women. takze ja ją moge szczerze polecic, 570 551 661 to numer tej pani, jestem zadowolona kontakt caly czas byl takjze szczezrez polecam i powodzenia dziewczyny


może taniej , ale nie tak skutecznie, jak widać po wpisach dziewczyn, którym się nie udało z arthrotekiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

570 551 661 - to jest pani justyna , znam ja bo tez mialam z nia kontakt . i tez moge polecic ,  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może taniej , ale nie tak skutecznie, jak widać po wpisach dziewczyn, którym się nie udało z arthrotekiem


moze ale sa tez takie ktorym zestaw z women nie pomogl a przeplacily

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wróciłam od gin zrobił usg ale tylko zwykle zapalenie macicy i jajników stwierdzi dopochwowo nie robił nic o ciąży nie powiedział mocno krwawie nie pytałam ze strach czy jest ciąża bo popełniłam duży błąd wyaikskam się przed wizyta myślałam ze zrobi dopochwowo i mam zapisany antybiotyk niewiem xi o tym sadzic


to nadal jesteś niedoinfirmowana co teraz chcesz zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny :-) słuchajcie. Wczoraj wzięłam lek arthrotec. Była krew, dużo i nad ranem wypadł mi duży skrzep mega. Czy to musi być jajeczko czy nie koniecznie? Dalej krwawię ale nie dużo. Co o tym myślicie? Pierśi już nie bolą i się zmniejszyły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moze ale sa tez takie ktorym zestaw z women nie pomogl a przeplacily


oczywiście handlarzu  :Smile:  i tak nie wierzymy w twoje kłamstwa  :Smile:  wystarczy wejść na maszwybor.net, tam jest prawie 300 historii dziewczyn z zestawem, wszystkie udane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny :-) słuchajcie. Wczoraj wzięłam lek arthrotec. Była krew, dużo i nad ranem wypadł mi duży skrzep mega. Czy to musi być jajeczko czy nie koniecznie? Dalej krwawię ale nie dużo. Co o tym myślicie? Pierśi już nie bolą i się zmniejszyły.


myślimy, że musisz zrobić badania, żeby mieć pewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do Pani ktora dodala fotke, rowniez zamawialam u Pani Ani czy Pani przesylka byla nadana e Rzeszowie bo nie umiem odczytac ze zdjecia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do Pani ktora dodala fotke, rowniez zamawialam u Pani Ani czy Pani przesylka byla nadana e Rzeszowie bo nie umiem odczytac ze zdjecia?


tam jest 00-850 Warszawa, ul Prosta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny :-) słuchajcie. Wczoraj wzięłam lek arthrotec. Była krew, dużo i nad ranem wypadł mi duży skrzep mega. Czy to musi być jajeczko czy nie koniecznie? Dalej krwawię ale nie dużo. Co o tym myślicie? Pierśi już nie bolą i się zmniejszyły.


Miałam tak samo, wczoraj po usg się okazało że nadal jestem w ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczy zastanawiam się jaki jest sens zaraz po zabiegu iść na usg często w 5'6'a nawet początek 7 tv ciąży niewidac na usg wiec jeśli nic niepokojącego się nie dzieje to chyba niema sensu iść odrazu bolejarz może poprostu przeoczyć ciążę lub jej brakbpozatym art działa często z opóźnieniem więc może warto poczekać jakiś czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczy zastanawiam się jaki jest sens zaraz po zabiegu iść na usg często w 5'6'a nawet początek 7 tv ciąży niewidac na usg wiec jeśli nic niepokojącego się nie dzieje to chyba niema sensu iść odrazu bolejarz może poprostu przeoczyć ciążę lub jej brakbpozatym art działa często z opóźnieniem więc może warto poczekać jakiś czas


na co chcesz czekać ? do 10 tc ? może do 15? jeśli ciąża jest wczesna to najlepiej zrobić dwie bety i będziesz miała czarno na białym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie tabletek z wow. Czy one idą przez poczte czy przez jakiegoś kuriera? od rana do wieczora pracuję i może nie być mnie w domu gdy paczka dojdzie co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie tabletek z wow. Czy one idą przez poczte czy przez jakiegoś kuriera? od rana do wieczora pracuję i może nie być mnie w domu gdy paczka dojdzie co wtedy?


Normalnie poczta polska,  list polecony.  Jak Cię nie będzie, listonosz zostawia awizo .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tam jest 00-850 Warszawa, ul Prosta


A ja mam nadawce z Rzeszowa jutro powinnam miec juz paczke w domu. Bo dostalam mozliwosc sledzenia przesylki. Sama juz nie wiem co myslec??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam nadawce z Rzeszowa jutro powinnam miec juz paczke w domu. Bo dostalam mozliwosc sledzenia przesylki. Sama juz nie wiem co myslec??


Widocznie to ogólnopolska szajka handlarzy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo ja robiłam beta w dwa tygodnie po i wyszlo mi 144,1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A numer 799725306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy możliwe jest że poroniłam o 8 rano i o 17 test  z apteki pokazuje negatywny wynik?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.
Wiem, że pewnie połowa osób będzie krytykować, ale chciałabym poronić, dla dobra mojego i dziecka, które możliwe, a raczej na pewno już tam jest. Byłam u ginekologa ponad tydzień temu, mówiąc mu, że jakimś cudem jestem w ciąży. Od roku biorę topamax, lek na migrene, przy którym nie powinnam starać się o dziecko, bo będzie powodować wady płodu. Dlatego zaczęłam regularnie brać antykoncepcje limetic. Wszystko cudownie,  bóle głowy  są ciut mniejsze dzięki topamaxowi (mglałam, byłam osłabiona, nie mogłam funkcjonować) U mnie migrena polegała na tym, że była codziennie, lekarz robił mi wiele badań i stwierdził, że "ewoluowała", bo nie była dobrze leczona. Wracając do temu, nie moge zrezygnować z topamaxu, bo wiem, że znowu zaczną się omdlenia, a zdarzały się normalnie na spacerach. Nie wiem czemu limetic nie zadziałał, a stosuję go już sporo czasu, nie zapominając o tabletce. Wyjasniłam u ginekologa sytuacje, że nawet nie starałam się o ciąże, a tabletki miały mi to zapewnić. Partner rzadko dochodził we mnie, także tym bardziej szok, że zdarzyło się i od razu ciąża mimo tabletek. Mieszkam we wrocławiu, chciałam dostać jakoś arthrotec, ale żadna apteka go nie ma, trzeba z hurtowni, no i niestety recepta. Więc może któraś z Was ma na zbyciu albo zna apteke we wrocławiu gdzie dostanę ten lek, jedno opakowanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM WAS SZIEWCZYNY! SŁUCHAJCIE WCZORAJ WZIEŁAM TABLETKI ARHROTEC I CHYBA SIĘ UDAŁO. cZY JUTRO MOGĘ PÓJŚĆ NA POBRANIE KRWI? I JAKI WYNIK POWINNIEN BYĆ ŻEBY OZNACZAŁO ŻE SIĘ UDAŁO BO JA WOGÓLE SIĘ NIE ZNAM NA TYM. Z GÓRY DZIĘKUJE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skąd wy bierzecie leki poronne, one są na recepte przecież, a co drugi handlarz osztust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy możliwe jest że poroniłam o 8 rano i o 17 test  z apteki pokazuje negatywny wynik?


raczej nie hormony utrzymują się do 3 tyg od aborcji raczej niewiarygodny jest albo cud
a który tydzień był jak robilas zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do Pani ktora dodala fotke, rowniez zamawialam u Pani Ani czy Pani przesylka byla nadana e Rzeszowie bo nie umiem odczytac ze zdjecia?


Hej ja też zamawiałam moja była nadana z Wawy zawartość była ok  może mieszka w Warszawie a w tym Rzeszowie była u kogoś albo przejazdem najważniejszy jest adres zwrotny gdzie paczka wraca , to tam mieszka . A tak nawiasem mówiąc to dla mnie może mieszkać gdzie tam chce aby tylko zawartość była taka jak być powinna .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd wy bierzecie leki poronne, one są na recepte przecież, a co drugi handlarz osztust


wiadomo że są na receptę. Jak komuś zależy to na rzęsach stanie żeby je dostać. Mi np. wypisała rodzinna. Trzeba dobrze gadać i bajki wciskać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Czy długo musiałaś czekać na przesyłkę zależy mi na czasie mój lekarz  nie chce wypisać mi recepty a pierwszego kontaktu za receptę 300zł ode mnie chciał  załamałam ręce i szukam pomocy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiadomo że są na receptę. Jak komuś zależy to na rzęsach stanie żeby je dostać. Mi np. wypisała rodzinna. Trzeba dobrze gadać i bajki wciskać


Ja tez miałam z apteki u mas w Gdańsku są takie babki w aptece że jak dasz więcej kasy do bez problemu opakowanie sprzedadzą  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie można zrobić bete?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy długo musiałaś czekać na przesyłkę zależy mi na czasie mój lekarz  nie chce wypisać mi recepty a pierwszego kontaktu za receptę 300zł ode mnie chciał  załamałam ręce i szukam pomocy .


Zamawiałam w piątek a dzisiaj dostałam pocztą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po jakim czasie można zrobić bete?


Wczoraj odpowiadałam tu na takie samo pytanie. ...wysilcie się błagam chociaż troszeczkę i poczytajcie. ..tu jest dużo ważnych informacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj odpowiadałam tu na takie samo pytanie. ...wysilcie się błagam chociaż troszeczkę i poczytajcie. ..tu jest dużo ważnych informacji.


Wiem że wczoraj o tym było pisane, szukałam tego ale nie mogę znaleźć dlatego zadałam pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierw zrobiłam 2 testy z apteki i oba były pozytywne nastepnego dnia poszłam prywatynie do ginekologa i zrobił mi nie (pamietam jak sie nazywa to badanie) wsadził mi do pochwy takie urządzenie które poczułam aż pod żółądkiem, zapytał kiedy miałam ostatnią miesiączke i wyliczył że jest to trzeci tydzien. (teraz aktualnie leci czwarty) do tego powiedział że moje badania są złe krew itd i że jest bardzo duże ryzyko poronienia jeśli nie zaczne dbać o siebie i odpoczywać to nie donosze tej ciąży, a najlepiej gdybym położyla sie na pare dni do szpitala (testy robiłam w czwartek u gin byłam w piątek) dziś rano poszłam do pracy i po 2h zaczełam krwawić poleciało kilka skrzepów brzuch mnie bolał ale jakoś wytrzymałam, wróciłam do domu ok 17:00 wykąpałam sie i koło 17:30 zrobiłam test z apteki który wyszedł negatywny. Aktualnie nie krawawie ale brzuch boli mnie nadal. Nie wiem już sama co o tym myśleć mam tab (Arthrotec forte) i zamierzałam przystąpić do zabiegu w sobote. Zaraz wybieram sie do innej apteki po 2 testy i zobaczymy co wyjdzie. Czy jest możliwość że ten gin sie pomylił podczas tego badania, jak skutecznie sprawdzic co się stało i czy ciąża trwa nadal w 4 tyg? bo na usg chyba troche za wczesnie. a sama nie wiem czy można ufać temu badaniu dopochowowemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierw zrobiłam 2 testy z apteki i oba były pozytywne nastepnego dnia poszłam prywatynie do ginekologa i zrobił mi nie (pamietam jak sie nazywa to badanie) wsadził mi do pochwy takie urządzenie które poczułam aż pod żółądkiem, zapytał kiedy miałam ostatnią miesiączke i wyliczył że jest to trzeci tydzien. (teraz aktualnie leci czwarty) do tego powiedział że moje badania są złe krew itd i że jest bardzo duże ryzyko poronienia jeśli nie zaczne dbać o siebie i odpoczywać to nie donosze tej ciąży, a najlepiej gdybym położyla sie na pare dni do szpitala (testy robiłam w czwartek u gin byłam w piątek) dziś rano poszłam do pracy i po 2h zaczełam krwawić poleciało kilka skrzepów brzuch mnie bolał ale jakoś wytrzymałam, wróciłam do domu ok 17:00 wykąpałam sie i koło 17:30 zrobiłam test z apteki który wyszedł negatywny. Aktualnie nie krawawie ale brzuch boli mnie nadal. Nie wiem już sama co o tym myśleć mam tab (Arthrotec forte) i zamierzałam przystąpić do zabiegu w sobote. Zaraz wybieram sie do innej apteki po 2 testy i zobaczymy co wyjdzie. Czy jest możliwość że ten gin sie pomylił podczas tego badania, jak skutecznie sprawdzic co się stało i czy ciąża trwa nadal w 4 tyg? bo na usg chyba troche za wczesnie. a sama nie wiem czy można ufać temu badaniu dopochowowemu.


USG  dopochwowe we wczesnej ciąży jest właśnie bardziej dokładne. A tam było widać jakiś pęcherzyk ? może to poronienie wczesnej ciąży, albo ciąża biochemiczna? Najlepiej teraz zrobić dwa razy betaHCG i sprawdzić czy spada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jakos w ta pania anie nie wierzę...  Sama siedzi i wypisuje pochwaly na siebie. kto po udanym zabiegu wraca na forum zeby powychwalac? Ja czekam na przesylke od jakies babki z Gdańska. Podobno tam mozna isc do apteki, zagadac i tez sie dostanie nawet bez recepty. No ale do gdanska mam 280 km :/ Zapewne teraz ktos pania anie zgłosi  :Smile:  wcale bym sie nie zdziwila  :Smile:  zaraz zmieni imie tak jak bylo u mnie a na kopercie i tak będzie to samo. Taka karteczke tez sobie moge wypisac i wkleić foto. Dziewczyny...  Nie dajcie sie oszukac  :Smile:  ta wasza pani ania... Ja dostałam wit c dwa blistry. Wy na serio potrzebujecie tych tabsow nawet 3 razy w miesiącu?  Hehehehe  :Smile:  slaba pseudo reklama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po jakim czasie można zrobić bete?


możesz robić choćby tego samego dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, lub całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatność przy odbiorze, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widocznie to ogólnopolska szajka handlarzy


Pani ania pewnie sie transportuje po polsce (rzeszow, wawa, poznan tak jak bylo w moim przypadku) i pomaga w aborcjach  :Smile:  pewnie ze to sciema a wy glupie wierzycie... Ona/on ma tu conajmniej trzy imiona i trzy nr tel  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mogę tego zrozumieć czemu oczerniasz tak Panią Anię mi pomogła i z tego co pisze z dziewczynami na priv to nie tylko mi tabletki wysyła oryginalne w blisterkach i przesyłka jest ze sprawdzeniem zawartości więc wiem za co płace . A I  jak zamawiałam to na adresie zwrotnym były dane na Annę więc albo ci się numery pomyliły albo po prostu ty wysyłasz witaminy a taka uczciwa osoba odbiera ci klientów .


A ty wracasz na forum zeby co tydzień chwalic pania anne? Biznes - spolka? Ile ci odpala za potwierdzanie jej cudownych mocy i pieknej sprzedazy na forum?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja wam powiem tylko tyle czytam te bzdury jakie ktoś tu pisze na temat pani Ani i oczom nie wierze ja zamawiałam  od niej tabletki były oryginalne w blistrach miałam sprawdzenie zawartości kobieta jest bardzo uczciwa i pomocna cały czas jest z nią kontakt telefoniczny ja poprosiłam o 16 tabletek i tyle dostałam. W przeciągu trzech miesięcy zamawiałam u niej leki trzy razy nigdy nie zostałam oszukana , więc nie piszcie że wysyła witaminy . Dla mnie jest to najuczciwsza osoba polecana na forum  wyżej zdjęcie przesyłki jaką dostałam od Pani Ani , jest naprawdę osobą godną polecenia 799-725-306 . Potrafi wysłuchać i zrozumieć  pozdrawiam.


Trzy razy w tak krótkim czasie... Grajna jestes PANI ANIU  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak dlugo po długo bolały was jeszcze krzyż i podbrzusze trochę cycki jestem rudzie po i jeszcze boli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prędzej bym zamówiła od przypadkowej dziewczyny niż od jakiejś pseudo Pani Ani.  Dziewczyny! Pierwszy krok, zamawiać od razu z womenonweb, drugi spróbować załatwić receptę od lekarza na arthrotec , mi się udało tyle że pierwsza próba nie wyszła, teraz była druga sprawdzę jutro jak Hcg, jak się nie udało to arth już w drodze do mnie!! To chyba łatwiejsza droga niż zamawianie podróbek u jakiś szamanow którzy niby chcą pomoc a tak na prawdę tylko kasa ich interesuje!! A tutaj czas jest ważny!! To różnica czy jesteś w 7 czy w 12 tygodniu!!! Nie będzcie głupie i naiwne, zamiast dostać ibuprom w opakowaniu foliowym lepiej wydać to 75 euro na zestaw z wow. POZDRAWIAM mm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak nie macie 70-80euro to zawsze można napisać maila z prośbą o zmniejszenie kwoty darowizny, z tego co wyczytałam na forum jest dużo takich przypadków.  Nie ma sytuacji bez wyjścia!! A zestaw przynajmniej pewny.  Tu i tak za podróbki plscicie 200 albo i więcej złotych więc proszę nie pisać że kogoś nie stać na przelew w euro. Jak zabieg się uda polecam antykoncepcje ja już na pewno nie będę taka głupia za dużo mnie to zdrowia i nerwów kosztuje... Bądźmy dzienne!! Mm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie.  Handlary sa takie pomocne... Paczki 24 h itp ja również czekam na paczke, babeczka wrzucila chyba tylko dwa posty ze ma paczke. Jej bardziej wierzę niz jakims paniom ania  :Smile:  czasami da sie załatwić recepte i jak sie juz i tak doktorkowi placi to juz mu wisi ile paczek wypisze. Tak mialam kiedys. 250 zl za recepte. Ale doktorek juz w innym województwie :/ czekam... Zobaczymy co przyjdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie!! Zawsze jest wyjście z sytuacji. Ja jestem drugi raz w tym samym punkcie i wtedy odsprzedalam mój zestaw z wow, który przyszedł w ciągu tygodnia ale arth wtedy zadziałał.  U mnie takie numery typu 506...pewne,albo p.  Ania czy Frania to byłaby ostatecznosc.  Wystarczy przejrzeć forum na kilka stron wstecz jeśli ktoś się ogłasza pod tym samym nr tel kilka razy to na pewno jest oszust.  Zastanówcie się, zostaje wam np blister Arthu i chcecie sprzedać która poda swój numer tel??? Żadna!! Prędzej jakis mail.  I nie będzie on chciał pomagać przez tydzień wszystkim na forum skoro został jeden listek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stanie na rzęsach, próbowałam już wielu rzeczy, zamawiałam z różnych stron, rozmawiałam z lekarzami, nic nie przeszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stanie na rzęsach, próbowałam już wielu rzeczy, zamawiałam z różnych stron, rozmawiałam z lekarzami, nic nie przeszło


To zamów od womenek i problem z głowy.  Nawet jak nie masz za wiele kasy,  to mogą ci obniżyć darowiznę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, ja ostatnią miesiączkę miała 19.01. Wiem w którym momencie zaszłam w ciąże i od razu zrobiłam test wyszedł pozytywny. Kupiłam arthrotec i wzięłam 4 tab po 3 razy pod język. Wczoraj byłam na USG i wyszło, że dalej jestem w ciąży a hCG z dnia 23.02 z poziomu 795 wskoczył na 1278  :Frown:  Rozmawiałam z jakąś babką z Gdańska, on proponuje wysyłkę lub nawet zabieg w gabinecie. Boję się strasznie  :Frown:  mam dalej krwawienie jak przy miesiączce i takie same bóle... Mam jeszcze 6 lub 8 tab i myślicie, że mogę z taką ilością spróbować? Ciąża po USG wyszło, że to jest około 5 tydzień... A może któraś z was ma może receptę i pokaże mi na wzór jak wypisać ją poprawnie żeby się nikt nie czepiał w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, ja ostatnią miesiączkę miała 19.01. Wiem w którym momencie zaszłam w ciąże i od razu zrobiłam test wyszedł pozytywny. Kupiłam arthrotec i wzięłam 4 tab po 3 razy pod język. Wczoraj byłam na USG i wyszło, że dalej jestem w ciąży a hCG z dnia 23.02 z poziomu 795 wskoczył na 1278  Rozmawiałam z jakąś babką z Gdańska, on proponuje wysyłkę lub nawet zabieg w gabinecie. Boję się strasznie  mam dalej krwawienie jak przy miesiączce i takie same bóle... Mam jeszcze 6 lub 8 tab i myślicie, że mogę z taką ilością spróbować? Ciąża po USG wyszło, że to jest około 5 tydzień... A może któraś z was ma może receptę i pokaże mi na wzór jak wypisać ją poprawnie żeby się nikt nie czepiał w aptece


Jestem dokładnie w tej samej sytuacji, zrobiłam drugie podejście do arth, zobaczymy, dziś idę na hcg, czekam na zestaw z womenonweb, zamów też od nich zestaw!!! To piąty tydzień!! Masz czas.  Daj sobie spokoj z jakąś Baska z Gdańska!! Tu się roi od oszustów!! Wpisz sobie na doz arthrotec i Ci wyskocza dawki, tylko zwykły i nie forte.  I to musi Ci lekarz napisać na recepcie. Tam jest 0,5+0,025mg czy coś takiego nie pamiętam już.  Pozdrawiam mm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam piąty tydzień, zostało mi 7 tabletek i spróbowalam, czy wyszło to się w piątek okaże.  Spróbować zawsze warto!! Gorzej znioslam to drugie podejście niż pierwsze, krwawie już trzeci dzień.  Na zestaw z womenonweb czeka się ok 10 dni także szybko zamawiaj!!!!!!! Mm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też mam piąty tydzień, zostało mi 7 tabletek i spróbowalam, czy wyszło to się w piątek okaże.  Spróbować zawsze warto!! Gorzej znioslam to drugie podejście niż pierwsze, krwawie już trzeci dzień.  Na zestaw z womenonweb czeka się ok 10 dni także szybko zamawiaj!!!!!!! Mm.


Właśnie zamówiłam, pożyczyłam kasę od znajomego około 50 euro, napisałam tak jak prosili. Teraz wezmę tę resztę tabletek co mi zostało i zobaczymy co będzie. Powiem szczerze, że już wariuję  :Frown:  dziś jeszcze w pracy dostałam dyżur nocny, mam dość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie przejmuj się ja czuję się fatalnie, słabo mi, spuchnięta, nie wiem czy to nerwy czy ciąża..powodzenia, 3mam kciuki za Ciebie.  Mm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak długo po poronieniu utrzymują się objawy ciąży? Jest mi duszno, mam nudności, piersi spuchnięte, zabieg robilam 3 dni temu według usg ciąży nie ma a nadal czuje się bardzo źle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie,

Mam dwa opakowania arthrotec 50. Razem 40 sztuk.
mogę zrobić trzy paczki po 12 sztuk każda.
Cena za zestaw 12 sztuk to 120 zł (bez przesylki).
Jest wielu oszustów, dlatego moge wysłac za pobraniem z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed dokonaniem zapłaty. Poczta polska posiada taka usługe a Panie bede widzały za co płacą.
Jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany zapraszam na maila: tomek.poc.44@gmail.com.
Cena 12 sztuk z taką przesyłką wyniesie okolo 155 zł.

Tomek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam na sprzedaz tabletki arthrotec, jest to cale opakowanie tabletek zakupionych w Polsce. W opakowaniu sa 2listki po 10tab i ulotka. Wiecej informacji pod nr 572-838-636

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak długo po poronieniu utrzymują się objawy ciąży? Jest mi duszno, mam nudności, piersi spuchnięte, zabieg robilam 3 dni temu według usg ciąży nie ma a nadal czuje się bardzo źle.


mi przeszło dopiero po tyg.piersi z dnia na dziw bolały coraz mniej po tyg.juz jest ok tylko krzyż mnie jeszcze boli i mam okres jak przy @

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis przeprowadze ten"zabieg" z art opiszcie dziewczyny jak to zrobic!! Dziekuje z gory!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem z Gdanska, zalatwilam sobie za pieniazki recepte, udalo mi sie namówić lekarke na pare opakowan bo bylo pod pretekstem wyjazdu za granice, maz, stawy itp. Jedna paka dla mnie a dwie sprzedalam tutaj. Została mi jeszcze jedna paka. Mam paragon na te cztery paki z recepty. Jesli któraś chetna to pisac patriszia20000@wp.pl nie wysylam, nie pomagam. Wszystko hest na forum. Tylko osobiście odbior

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na każdej stronie tego forum znajdziesz informacje jak działać... 4 tabletki pod język na pół godziny, radzę przełamać, wyjąć środek i go wyrzucić bo on nie jest potrzebny i dzięki temu nie będziesz miała ran pod językiem.  Trzymasz pół godziny, resztę polecasz.  Za 4 godziny to samo... I potem jeszcze raz to samo.  Czyli 3 razy 4 tabletki.  Pamiętaj żeby trzymać go pod językirm ponieważ ten lek wchłania się przez śluzowke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, wzięłam o 11.10 pierwszą porcję 4 tabletek pod język, opijałam je wodą aby szybciej się rozpuściły, po 23 min ból pod językiem był straszny więc wyplułam rdzenie tabletek... powtarzam zabieg, bo 19.02 tak jak pisałam nie udał się, bo wczorajsze USG pokazuje pęcherzyk płodowy... Zostało mi już tylko 4 tabletki... Zamówiłam też zestaw na womanweb... Boję się, że się nie uda! Co ja mam wtedy zrobić? Jest jakaś lekarka z Torunia co za 3 tyś robi pod narkozą zabieg... Nie wiem czy dam radę... Proszę pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, wzięłam o 11.10 pierwszą porcję 4 tabletek pod język, opijałam je wodą aby szybciej się rozpuściły, po 23 min ból pod językiem był straszny więc wyplułam rdzenie tabletek... powtarzam zabieg, bo 19.02 tak jak pisałam nie udał się, bo wczorajsze USG pokazuje pęcherzyk płodowy... Zostało mi już tylko 4 tabletki... Zamówiłam też zestaw na womanweb... Boję się, że się nie uda! Co ja mam wtedy zrobić? Jest jakaś lekarka z Torunia co za 3 tyś robi pod narkozą zabieg... Nie wiem czy dam radę... Proszę pomóżcie


Bo rdzenie się wyciąga i wtedy nie pali ja trzymałam prawie godzinę pod językiem i nic nie piekło... Czekaj na zestaw on ma największą skuteczność, jest 2% szans że się nie uda, wtedy będziesz myśleć co dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spróbuj wziąć te cztery pod język, ryzyk fizyk, nie masz nic do stracenia.  Mi zostało 7,tez robilam drugi raz a czy się udało okaże się w piątek po drugim hcg... Jeśli się nie udało też czekam na zestaw, który już jest w drodze.  Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie! Mm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W sumie racja nic nie mam do stracenia... Wczoraj jak byłam u gin, wypisała mi skierowanie do szpitala, nie chciała mi wypisać skierowania na USG i gr krwi, a słyszałam, że ważne jest aby później wziąć immunoglobuliny antyD gdy wyjdzie, że mam Rh -... A miał ktoś przypadek, że zestaw w womanweb nie pomógł? 

Dzięki mm  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co myślicie aby pić cały dzień jeszcze napary z dziurawca lub szałwii?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeżeli jesteście we wczesnej  ciąży i robicie zabieg pamiętajcie nierobi się odrazy usg zrób i dwa razy betę w odstępach dwa dni lekarz często jeszcze duży niewidzi nawet do 6 tv wiec pozabiegu gdzie obraz jest mniej czytelny też ha przeoczy i co wtedy  będziecie pewne ze juz po wszystkim a poznij będzie juz zapozni na jakiekolwiek działania dlatego namawiam betahcg nawet odważy ale z USG jeśli nie dzieje się nic strasznego to dopiero po paru dniach pozatym przypomnę ze art działa z opóźnieniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeżeli jesteście we wczesnej  ciąży i robicie zabieg pamiętajcie nierobi się odrazy usg zrób i dwa razy betę w odstępach dwa dni lekarz często jeszcze duży niewidzi nawet do 6 tv wiec pozabiegu gdzie obraz jest mniej czytelny też ha przeoczy i co wtedy  będziecie pewne ze juz po wszystkim a poznij będzie juz zapozni na jakiekolwiek działania dlatego namawiam betahcg nawet odważy ale z USG jeśli nie dzieje się nic strasznego to dopiero po paru dniach pozatym przypomnę ze art działa z opóźnieniem


Ja gdy zrobiłam betahcg pierwszy raz miałam 795, byłam po wzięciu art 4 dzień , a po 6 dniach jak zgłosiłam się ponownie na betahcg wynosiło 1278 i na USG jest widoczny pęcherzyk o wymiarach 7.4mm w najszerszym miejscu i 1.6mm w najwęższym. A ile dni na działanie potrzebuje art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja gdy zrobiłam betahcg pierwszy raz miałam 795, byłam po wzięciu art 4 dzień , a po 6 dniach jak zgłosiłam się ponownie na betahcg wynosiło 1278 i na USG jest widoczny pęcherzyk o wymiarach 7.4mm w najszerszym miejscu i 1.6mm w najwęższym. A ile dni na działanie potrzebuje art?


a w którym tyg bylas jak robilas zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w którym tyg bylas jak robilas zabieg


w 4 tyg i 4 dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od ostatniej @ bo tak się liczy miałaś potwierdzona ciążę przędz lekarza czy robilas tylko testy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od ostatniej @ bo tak się liczy miałaś potwierdzona ciążę przędz lekarza czy robilas tylko testy


Zrobiłam test, później jak zgłosiłam się na potwierdzenie, że to poronieni i wszystko zrobiono mi betahacg i po 6 dniach ponownie i wyszło wyższe, a na USG jest pęcherzyk...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawkowanie Art a Art Forte jest takie samo??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawkowanie Art a Art Forte jest takie samo??


Tak, forte ma więcej substancji w rdzeniu która nie pomaga przy zabiegu dlatego najlepiej przełamać na pół tabletke i wyjąć rdzeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobiłam test, później jak zgłosiłam się na potwierdzenie, że to poronieni i wszystko zrobiono mi betahacg i po 6 dniach ponownie i wyszło wyższe, a na USG jest pęcherzyk...


Jak wyższa beta i pęcherzyk to nadal jesteś w ciąży... Musisz próbować dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sumie racja nic nie mam do stracenia... Wczoraj jak byłam u gin, wypisała mi skierowanie do szpitala, nie chciała mi wypisać skierowania na USG i gr krwi, a słyszałam, że ważne jest aby później wziąć immunoglobuliny antyD gdy wyjdzie, że mam Rh -... A miał ktoś przypadek, że zestaw w womanweb nie pomógł? 
> 
> Dzięki mm


Mi też dali skierowanie do szpitala ale nie poszłam oczywiście  :Smile:  teraz robię betę we własnym zakresie, to chyba bardziej wiarygodne badanie niż usg.  Ja mam arh+ całe szczęście... Idź do ogólnego może da Ci skierowanie na oznaczenie grupy krwi. Ja nie znalazłam tutaj żadnej info, że wow nie pomógł także bądźmy dobrej myśli  :Smile:   mm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po szpitalnej terminacji ciąży. Gdy jest pożyżej 12 tygodnia daje się po 2 tabletki cytotec dopochwowo co 3h, do 5 dawek na dobę. Jeśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio ktoś wspominał, że policja nie może zatrzymać paczki. Otóż zatrzymała ją policja, a nie urząd celny i właśnie przyszło mi pismo o stawienie się na wezwanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatnio ktoś wspominał, że policja nie może zatrzymać paczki. Otóż zatrzymała ją policja, a nie urząd celny i właśnie przyszło mi pismo o stawienie się na wezwanie.


No co Ty... Jakie województwo??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No co Ty... Jakie województwo??


dolnośląskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co teraz? Policja w ogóle ma prawo wzywać...? Ja pierdziele  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co teraz? Policja w ogóle ma prawo wzywać...? Ja pierdziele



Jak wysłała pismo, to widocznie ma  :Smile:  nie wiem właśnie co teraz, może coś doradzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To celny zatrzymal i zgłosił policji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dolnośląskie nie widnieje na liście województw bezpiecznych, ja zamawialam na łódzkie a mieszkam we Wrocławiu. 

Poczytaj co robić na codziennikfeministyczny.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paczka szła 11 dni wliczając w to przekierowanie na mój adres Wrocławski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem po drugiej próbie, skrzepy lecialy krwawie drugi dzień dość obficie.  Piersi jakby przestały boleć ale dzisiaj...non stop biegam do wc sikac.  Obawiam się, że mogło się nie udać.  Dodam tylko że według usg był to 5 tydz i lekarz nie założyl karty ciąży bo serce biło słabo i kazał odczekać dwa tygodnie i przyjść znowu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wysłała pismo, to widocznie ma  nie wiem właśnie co teraz, może coś doradzicie?


Na maszwybor.net znajdziesz wzory pism, które trzeba wysłać w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Próbuję zamówić tabletki z wow i jednego nie rozumiem, po zapłaceniu tej darowizny powinno przyjśc jakieś potwierdzenie na maila, że tabletki zostały wysłane czy jak? Wszystko wypełniłam, przyszedł moment zapłaty i co dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Próbuję zamówić tabletki z wow i jednego nie rozumiem, po zapłaceniu tej darowizny powinno przyjśc jakieś potwierdzenie na maila, że tabletki zostały wysłane czy jak? Wszystko wypełniłam, przyszedł moment zapłaty i co dalej?


Jak Wpłacisz wysyłasz potwierdzenie wpłaty i dopiero potem dostajesz mail zwrotny z numerem paczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja zwariuje w oczekiwaniu na przesyłkę z wow. Nerwica zaawansowana już.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja zwariuje w oczekiwaniu na przesyłkę z wow. Nerwica zaawansowana już.


A jak długo czekasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak długo czekasz?


Krótko, wczoraj dostałam mail z numerem nadania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krótko, wczoraj dostałam mail z numerem nadania.


A można wiedzieć ile zapłaciłaś? Ile tej darowizny dałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzięłam artheotec, krwawię już 3 dzień nie dużo. Czy mogę zrobić bete jak krwawię?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz zrobić betę.  Darowizny 60 euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy jestem w 10 tc i szykam woarygodnego zrodla nie mam czasu by zamowic ze strony wow... chce zrobic too jak najszybciej... blagam o jakas wiarygodna pomoc nie mam juz sil moze chcialby porozmawiiac kyos na. Ten temat blagam ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz zrobić betę.  Darowizny 60 euro.


A od kogo zalezy ile darowizny. Patrze na tabelę i wychodzi 80, a nie mam tyle. 60 jeszcze dam radę. Jestem osobą nie pracującą, studiuję  ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A od kogo zalezy ile darowizny. Patrze na tabelę i wychodzi 80, a nie mam tyle. 60 jeszcze dam radę. Jestem osobą nie pracującą, studiuję  ;(


Po wypełnieniu konsultacji  piszesz do nich maila, opisujesz swoją sytuację i prosisz o obniżenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy jestem w 10 tc i szykam woarygodnego zrodla nie mam czasu by zamowic ze strony wow... chce zrobic too jak najszybciej... blagam o jakas wiarygodna pomoc nie mam juz sil moze chcialby porozmawiiac kyos na. Ten temat blagam ...


Hej nie zawracaj sobie głowy z zamawianiem art... Bo może być tak ze dostaniesz witaminy i co dalej? Na zestaw z wow czeka się ok. 10 dni. Czemu dopiero teraz decydujesz się na ten krok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale wyniki będą dobre jak dalej krwawię czy poczekać aż przestanę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po wypełnieniu konsultacji  piszesz do nich maila, opisujesz swoją sytuację i prosisz o obniżenie


Napisałam już dwa maile, zero odpowiedzi, nawet po angielsku napisałam jedną, bo nie byłam pewna czy po polsku można. Napisałąm na adres info... Nie wiem co źle robię ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale wyniki będą dobre jak dalej krwawię czy poczekać aż przestanę ?


Tak,nie musisz czekac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zazwyczaj odpisuja tego samego dnia ja rano napisałam mail wieczorem miałam odpowiedź, napisałam że mam 60 euro tylko i się zgodzili.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie arthrotec ma ktos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi po 2 razie art z tych ostatnich 8tab się udało. Pracuję w miejscu gdzie mogę użyć mikroskopu... żałuję, że obejrzałam to wszystko... zamówiłam zestaw z wonanweb, ale nie mam transakcji na karcie, myślicie, że nie poszło? Za ile dni mam pójść na betę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja napiszę o swoim przypadku. Chciałam zamówić Arthrotec z WoW ale bałam się, że nie da rady, więc poprosiłam znajomą z anglii by mi kupiła. Sam lek kosztuje 14 funtów, plus mozna zamówić go gdzie potrzebna jest recepta czyli kolejne 25 funtów ale nie martwię się, że nie dojdzie. Już nie raz wysyłałam leki tam i z powrotem. teraz czekam tylko aż paczuszka do mnie przyjdzie. Mam wydane 240 zł ale świadomość, że dojdą do mnie i to nie 12, a 60  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja napiszę o swoim przypadku. Chciałam zamówić Arthrotec z WoW ale bałam się, że nie da rady, więc poprosiłam znajomą z anglii by mi kupiła. Sam lek kosztuje 14 funtów, plus mozna zamówić go gdzie potrzebna jest recepta czyli kolejne 25 funtów ale nie martwię się, że nie dojdzie. Już nie raz wysyłałam leki tam i z powrotem. teraz czekam tylko aż paczuszka do mnie przyjdzie. Mam wydane 240 zł ale świadomość, że dojdą do mnie i to nie 12, a 60


WOW nie wysyłają arthrotecu , tylko zestaw z mife, który zawsze daje radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi po 2 razie art z tych ostatnich 8tab się udało. Pracuję w miejscu gdzie mogę użyć mikroskopu... żałuję, że obejrzałam to wszystko... zamówiłam zestaw z wonanweb, ale nie mam transakcji na karcie, myślicie, że nie poszło? Za ile dni mam pójść na betę?


I jak to wyglądało? Taki jakby mały kawałek białego sznurka?? Ze mnie właśnie wypadło coś takiego...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja napiszę o swoim przypadku. Chciałam zamówić Arthrotec z WoW ale bałam się, że nie da rady, więc poprosiłam znajomą z anglii by mi kupiła. Sam lek kosztuje 14 funtów, plus mozna zamówić go gdzie potrzebna jest recepta czyli kolejne 25 funtów ale nie martwię się, że nie dojdzie. Już nie raz wysyłałam leki tam i z powrotem. teraz czekam tylko aż paczuszka do mnie przyjdzie. Mam wydane 240 zł ale świadomość, że dojdą do mnie i to nie 12, a 60


To nie jest sam arthrotec, u nas na receptę kosztuje 50zl. To jest zestaw, drugiego elementu w Polsce nie kupisz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak to wyglądało? Taki jakby mały kawałek białego sznurka?? Ze mnie właśnie wypadło coś takiego...


Raczej jakby taka łezka z czarno - czerwonej tkance z charakterystycznym pęcherzem, w którym mogłam już zauważyć pod mikroskopem coś na wzór ciemnej plamy, czyli oka i kręgosłup oraz już kształcące się ręce... może u Ciebie ma to taki kolor, ale u mnie to było długie i czarno - czerwone jakby skrzepy (?)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a czy po wyciagnieciu rdzenia mozna pokruszyc tabletki zeby szybciej szlo to wszystko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a czy po wyciagnieciu rdzenia mozna pokruszyc tabletki zeby szybciej szlo to wszystko?


To nie ma iść szybciej. Lek ma mieć 30 minutowy kontakt ze śluzówką, jak rozkruszysz na miazgę, może Ci się za szybko rozpuścić. Tak samo nie wolno popijać wodą w trakcie brania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a czy po wyciagnieciu rdzenia mozna pokruszyc tabletki zeby szybciej szlo to wszystko?


Możesz poruszyć ale trzymać trzeba pół godziny, ja trzymałam 45min nawet dłużej.  Bez rdzenia nic nie piecze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej jakby taka łezka z czarno - czerwonej tkance z charakterystycznym pęcherzem, w którym mogłam już zauważyć pod mikroskopem coś na wzór ciemnej plamy, czyli oka i kręgosłup oraz już kształcące się ręce... może u Ciebie ma to taki kolor, ale u mnie to było długie i czarno - czerwone jakby skrzepy (?)


Skrzepy swoją drogą ale patrzyłam w Google i wydaje mi się że to było to.. Jakby mikro głowa plus odwlok(kregoslup) ok 2mm.. Jutro powtarzam hcg to zobaczymy.  Mam nadzieję, że nigdy więcej nie będę musiała przechodzić czegoś tak okropnego... Mm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaki powinien być wynik Bety-HCG że poroniłam? dzisiaj zrobiłam te badanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Szukam sprawdzonego sprzedawcy prosze o odpowiedz z numerem osoby uczciwej z góry wielkie dzieki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki powinien być wynik Bety-HCG że poroniłam? dzisiaj zrobiłam te badanie.


Za dwa dni robisz kolejne, jak wartość spadła to poroniłaś, jak wzrosła nadal jesteś w ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Szukam sprawdzonego sprzedawcy prosze o odpowiedz z numerem osoby uczciwej z góry wielkie dzieki.


Jedyny sprawdzony to recepta od lekarza albo strona womenonweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Szukam sprawdzonego sprzedawcy prosze o odpowiedz z numerem osoby uczciwej z góry wielkie dzieki.


Ja zamówiłam paczkę u Pani Ani 799-725-306 przyszłą szybko było sprawdzenie zawartości paczka zgodna wszystko by ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedyny sprawdzony to recepta od lekarza albo strona womenonweb


Jak mam zdobyc recepte od lekarza?Na podanej stronie byłam wypełniłam ankiete ale przesylka dopiero po przelaniu pieniedzy na ich konto inaczej sie nie da.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mam zdobyc recepte od lekarza?Na podanej stronie byłam wypełniłam ankiete ale przesylka dopiero po przelaniu pieniedzy na ich konto inaczej sie nie da.


Niestety za darmo nic nie ma  :Smile:  ja wpłaciłam 70 euro i zestaw miałam po 11 dniach.  To na pewno pełniejsze niż pseudo Pani Ania oszustka główna tego forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam paczkę u Pani Ani 799-725-306 przyszłą szybko było sprawdzenie zawartości paczka zgodna wszystko by ok.


Bardzo dużo wpisów czytałam o tej Pani i widziałam wstawione przez jakąś dziewczynę fotkę  wydaje się bardzo pozytywna jeśli wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a przesyłka ma być taka jak na zdjęciu to już wiadomo czego się można spodziewać i jeśli było by w paczce coś innego to po prostu tego nie przyjąć . Uważam że te negatywne  post które pojawiły się na forum po wstawieniu tego zdjęcia wypisuje jedna osoba  której po prostu handel witaminami nie idzie bo posty pisane są w bardzo krótkich odstępach czasowych , no i jak może ktoś napisać że dostał witaminy jeśli paczka wysyłana jest ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a arthrotec  w google każdy umie odszukać . Zamówiłam rano i czekam jestem z Poznania paczka powinna jutro dotrzeć .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety za darmo nic nie ma  ja wpłaciłam 70 euro i zestaw miałam po 11 dniach.  To na pewno pełniejsze niż pseudo Pani Ania oszustka główna tego forum.


witam Cię czemu twierdzisz że jest to oszustka ja zamówiłam u niej Art i go dostałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co wiem numer ten już został zgłoszony na policję... Dziewczyny zamawiajcie gdzie chcecie  :Smile:  moim zdaniem jedyne pewne źródło to womenonweb.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dużo wpisów czytałam o tej Pani i widziałam wstawione przez jakąś dziewczynę fotkę  wydaje się bardzo pozytywna jeśli wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a przesyłka ma być taka jak na zdjęciu to już wiadomo czego się można spodziewać i jeśli było by w paczce coś innego to po prostu tego nie przyjąć . Uważam że te negatywne  post które pojawiły się na forum po wstawieniu tego zdjęcia wypisuje jedna osoba  której po prostu handel witaminami nie idzie bo posty pisane są w bardzo krótkich odstępach czasowych , no i jak może ktoś napisać że dostał witaminy jeśli paczka wysyłana jest ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a arthrotec  w google każdy umie odszukać . Zamówiłam rano i czekam jestem z Poznania paczka powinna jutro dotrzeć .


Zamówilam juz dwa razy za pierwszym przyszly jakies tabletki w woreczku, a za drugim kurier z Poczty Polskiej nie zgodził sie aby otworzyc przed zapłata wiec nie odebrałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 5 minutach od podania numeru p. Ani zaraz zaczynają się wpisy od zadowolonych klientek.. Chyba nic innego nie mają do roboty tylko siedzieć na forum i zachwalac. Dziewczyny pomyślcie trochę... Ja też mogę skopiować zdjęcie i je wkleić jako kolejna zadowolona klientka..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z tego co wiem numer ten już został zgłoszony na policję... Dziewczyny zamawiajcie gdzie chcecie  moim zdaniem jedyne pewne źródło to womenonweb.


Ja dzwoniłam i numer aktywny nie pleć bzdur .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzwoniłam i numer aktywny nie pleć bzdur .


Napisałam, że został zgłoszony... To dobrze ze aktywny szybciej namierza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 5 minutach od podania numeru p. Ani zaraz zaczynają się wpisy od zadowolonych klientek.. Chyba nic innego nie mają do roboty tylko siedzieć na forum i zachwalac. Dziewczyny pomyślcie trochę... Ja też mogę skopiować zdjęcie i je wkleić jako kolejna zadowolona klientka..


Sama piszesz że zamawiałaś zestaw z wow że wzięłaś i jesteś już po a jednak na forum jesteś więc czemu się dziwisz że  inne dziewczyny które też zakończyły kurację tu wpadają  ciągle jedziesz po osobach które mają dobre tabletki  nie rozumie  cię .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam, że został zgłoszony... To dobrze ze aktywny szybciej namierza


A co zgłosiłaś konkurencja  była nie wygodna no tak skoro ślesz witaminy a tu nagle pojawia się osoba która ma oryginalne tabletki to staje się niewygodna .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama piszesz że zamawiałaś zestaw z wow że wzięłaś i jesteś już po a jednak na forum jesteś więc czemu się dziwisz że  inne dziewczyny które też zakończyły kurację tu wpadają  ciągle jedziesz po osobach które mają dobre tabletki  nie rozumie  cię .


Jestem tu bo czekam na wyniki bety w poniedziałek i we wtorek mam usg. Wow jest pewny.  Reszta jak dla mnie to zamawianie na własne ryzyko.. Potem zazwyczaj płacz, że dostałam placebo w woreczku foliowym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałbym zauważyć, że od kilku dni pojawia się tylko jeden numer i pani Ania jako handlarz na tym forum.  Ja się nie ogłaszam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówilam juz dwa razy za pierwszym przyszly jakies tabletki w woreczku, a za drugim kurier z Poczty Polskiej nie zgodził sie aby otworzyc przed zapłata wiec nie odebrałam


paczkę 24  dostarcza listonosz i nie ma prawa odmówić sprawdzenia zawartości jeśli owe jest opłacone .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałbym zauważyć, że od kilku dni pojawia się tylko jeden numer i pani Ania jako handlarz na tym forum.  Ja się nie ogłaszam


Nie chcę się z tobą kłócić ale  ona naprawdę mi pomogła nie mówię że jest cudotwórcą po prostu ma dostęp do tabletek które są dla przeciętnego kowalskiego  ciężkie do zdobycia  . Jeśli jest rzetelna to czemu  ni podać kontaktu do niej dziewczynom które szukają art . Ja nie chciałam zestawu z wow ale nie mówię że on jest zły  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paczkę 24  dostarcza listonosz i nie ma prawa odmówić sprawdzenia zawartości jeśli owe jest opłacone .


Dokładnie po to opłacamy opcje sprawdzenia zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałbym zauważyć, że od kilku dni pojawia się tylko jeden numer i pani Ania jako handlarz na tym forum.  Ja się nie ogłaszam


Ja nie zauważyłam żeby się ogłaszała, a to że ktoś kupił i dostał to co zamówił i podzielił się tym z dziewczynami na forum nie ma w tym nic złego .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szybciej zamowilabym od jakieś typiarki albo z wow niż od pani ani. z tego co czytam forum to... Pani Ania wysyła z poznania, warszawy i Rzeszowa?  :Smile:  hahaha ja czekam na zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I oczywiście każda miesiącami po zabiegu wchodzi na forum żeby panią anie wychwalac hihi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny i zauważcie... Wszystkie pochwały mają spacje kropkę i spacje. Nie kropkę czy inny znak od razu po słowie  :Wink:  czyli niby tyle samo osób na taki sam styl pisania że na końcu zdania najpierw spacja potem znak interpunkcyjny i znowu spacja  :Smile:  hahaha noo... Wyznawcy i pochlebcy pani ani mają taki sam styl pisania  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szybciej zamowilabym od jakieś typiarki albo z wow niż od pani ani. z tego co czytam forum to... Pani Ania wysyła z poznania, warszawy i Rzeszowa?  hahaha ja czekam na zestaw z wow


może wysyłać nawet z Paryża oby zawartość się zgadzała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny i zauważcie... Wszystkie pochwały mają spacje kropkę i spacje. Nie kropkę czy inny znak od razu po słowie  czyli niby tyle samo osób na taki sam styl pisania że na końcu zdania najpierw spacja potem znak interpunkcyjny i znowu spacja  hahaha noo... Wyznawcy i pochlebcy pani ani mają taki sam styl pisania


chyba Cię coś opętało spacje kropki . . . . . . . .  . przeczytaj jak to brzmi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może wysyłać nawet z Paryża oby zawartość się zgadzała


Elo nie ma się z kim przekomarzać jak nie ma się czego czepić to czepi się z kont jest paczka nadawana jagby to miało jakiś znaczenie  albo wpływ na to czy tabletka zadziała czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie zawsze zamawiajcie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec (pelna paczka - 20 tab)z ulotka, oryginalne z apteki (z paragonem)
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk i okolice 
250 zl patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skrzepy swoją drogą ale patrzyłam w Google i wydaje mi się że to było to.. Jakby mikro głowa plus odwlok(kregoslup) ok 2mm.. Jutro powtarzam hcg to zobaczymy.  Mam nadzieję, że nigdy więcej nie będę musiała przechodzić czegoś tak okropnego... Mm


Ja żałuję tego co zrobiłam,  bo po obejrzeniu pod mikroskopem muszę przyznać pro , że to dziecko... Gdybym miała wsparcie i była stanowcza potoczyło by się to inaczej... Bardzo dziękuję Wam, że chociaż mnie nie znacie to wspieralyscie mnie. Szczególnie dziękuję Mm, gdybyś chciała pogadać daj znać.  
Życzę Wam powodzenia i byście nigdy nie zostały same i pod czyjąś presją :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631








Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie ja zamowilam u Pani Ani paczka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia i bylo to co powinno. Dzis bede dzialac trzymajcie kciuki aby mi sie udalo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja żałuję tego co zrobiłam,  bo po obejrzeniu pod mikroskopem muszę przyznać pro , że to dziecko... Gdybym miała wsparcie i była stanowcza potoczyło by się to inaczej... Bardzo dziękuję Wam, że chociaż mnie nie znacie to wspieralyscie mnie. Szczególnie dziękuję Mm, gdybyś chciała pogadać daj znać.  
> Życzę Wam powodzenia i byście nigdy nie zostały same i pod czyjąś presją :-(


Chyba poszło u mnie... Krew się leje strumieniem, wszystkie objawy minęły.  Ja już mam jedno dziecko... Nie dałabym rady z dwójką sama.  Jakby coś to pisz magdammm77@o2.pl. Trzymaj sie ciepło mm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam do odsprzedania 3 opakowania po 12 szt tabletek Arthrotec.
1 zestaw - po 200 zł + przesyłka.
Tabletki przesyłam PP w ciągu 24 do 48 godzin. W zależności od miejsca zamieszkania z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.
Nie chcę nikogo oszukiwać. Sama ich użyłam i wiem jak się czujecie. Jestem w stanie udzielić wszelkichinformacji na temat tego jak ja to przeszłam.

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o sms pod nr 724236856. Odpiszę lub oddzwonię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zamawiałam tabletki z WOW i najpierw zatrzymał je celny, napisałam do nich i wysłali mi kolejne opakowanie. nie wiem jednak czy to były własciwe tabletki bo o ich wzięciu nic się nie działo. Po 2 dniach napisałam do nich ale kazali mi uiścić koleja darowiznę. Zamówiłam więc arth od dziewczyny na tym forum. Tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. tabletki zadziałały dopiero gdy brałam już 3 dawkę. Dwa dni temu robiłam kolejne beta i wszystko jest ok bo spada. Tylko ciagle jeszcze ze mnie leci. Nie wiem jak wy ale ja z WOW bym nie ryzykowała niedośc że czekałam ponad tydzień to za pierwszym razem ich nie dostałam a czas leciał.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaraz na ciebie dyzurna naganiaczka na zestawy z wow siedzie i zwyzwa od hanadlarzy...
na mnie tez zestaw z wow nie zadzialal i skonczylo sie zabiegiem, swoje przecierpialam, ale zamiast zrozumienia tez mnie zwyzwala od handlarzy jak tylko smialam o tym napisac (mam korespondencje z wow do wgladu)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,moją paczkę również zatrzymała celna,nie wiem co robić ,mam jechać do Zabrza ? Jestem już w 8 tyg i 6 dniu,pomóżcie proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jaki arthrotec kupić ,proszę o dokładne dane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ,moją paczkę również zatrzymała celna,nie wiem co robić ,mam jechać do Zabrza ? Jestem już w 8 tyg i 6 dniu,pomóżcie proszę


zaloguj się na maszwybor.net, tam znajdziesz wzory pism, które trzeba im wysłać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam  do sprzedania 16 sztuk Art  za  200  zł tel 531785405

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam wynik bety i jest 1 222 teraz musi upłynąć 48 godzin i robię kolejne badanie sprawdzić czy spadło. Jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie było mnie tu kilka dni. Ale wracam, i wracam juz PO. byłam wczoraj w szpitalu z tego względu ze strasznie leciała krew, jakby krwotok. Lekarz stwierdzil: " poronienie w trakcie. Włożył coś do macicy i wylecialo wszystko, kazali zgłosić się rano na lyzeczkowanie. Nie było strasznie, zabieg oczywiście przy znieczuleniu ale szybko poszło i o 15 zostałam wypisana. Lecz widok wczorajszego jajeczka był okropny!!! A dziś Pani doktor zapytala: decyduje się Pani na pochówek? Jednego jestem pewna, nigdy już się na to nie zdecyduje. Z jednej strony wiem ze to była dobra decyzja ale... NIGDY WIĘCEJ.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zamawiałam tabletki z WOW i najpierw zatrzymał je celny, napisałam do nich i wysłali mi kolejne opakowanie. nie wiem jednak czy to były własciwe tabletki bo o ich wzięciu nic się nie działo. Po 2 dniach napisałam do nich ale kazali mi uiścić koleja darowiznę. Zamówiłam więc arth od dziewczyny na tym forum. Tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. tabletki zadziałały dopiero gdy brałam już 3 dawkę. Dwa dni temu robiłam kolejne beta i wszystko jest ok bo spada. Tylko ciagle jeszcze ze mnie leci. Nie wiem jak wy ale ja z WOW bym nie ryzykowała niedośc że czekałam ponad tydzień to za pierwszym razem ich nie dostałam a czas leciał.
> pozdrawiam


Pani Aniu pozdrawiamy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba poszło u mnie... Krew się leje strumieniem, wszystkie objawy minęły.  Ja już mam jedno dziecko... Nie dałabym rady z dwójką sama.  Jakby coś to pisz magdammm77@o2.pl. Trzymaj sie ciepło mm


Na pewno napiszę  :Smile:  dziewczyny mam jedno opakowanie art i zestaw z womanweb bo mnie idzie, mogę odsprzedać ta jak i mnie to kosztowało, bo ja już nie potrzebuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631








Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy jest możliwe ze po tyg od zabiegu wyjdzie test negatywny jaj wszystkie objawy ciąży minęły? Proszę o odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy jest możliwe ze po tyg od zabiegu wyjdzie test negatywny jaj wszystkie objawy ciąży minęły? Proszę o odp.


testy mają jakiś tam procent pomyłki ja dla pewności radzę zrobić betę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  chce się podzielić swoim doswświadczeniem z tabletkami...otwórz postanowilam je wziąć w 3 tygodniu ciąży, i  miałam dużo obaw i wątpliwości , bo wiele osób uważa, ze to za wczesnie..i ze przy nadzerce nie wolno..jednak ja musiałam mam juz dwoje dzieci i trzecie bylo mi nie potrzebne ..wzięłam  9 tabletek 3..pod język co 3 godziny ból do zniesienia , krwawienie też...na drugi dzień szpital usg... i stwierdzenie pironnienia samoistego, po tygodniu zaś usg czy wszystko się wyczyscilo i też ok :Smile:  także macie moje wsparcie... :Smile:  wiem co przezywacie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny wczoraj o 14 zaczelam po pierwszej dawce lekkie skurcze, cieplo i zimno na zmiane o 17 druga dawka po ktorej skurcze byly mocniejsze okolo 17.30 chlup wylecialo duzo krwi i skrzepow skurcze byly coraz bardziej bolesne. Przyszedl czas na 3 dawke skurcze jak podczas porodu krew, skrzepy doszla biegunka. Polozylam sie do lozka i dotykalam brzucha po nizej pepka domacalam sie kulki wielkosci ping ponga nacislam to i nic idac za jakis czas do wc chuplo czulam tak jak by to bylo to. Teraz gdy dotykalam brzucha rano nie czuje juz tej pileczki, czuje jak macica idzie w dol. Moglo sie udac??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tydzień temu robiłam zabieg z art dzisiaj test wyszedł negatywny jestem dobrej myśli wszystkie objawy w tym bol piersi minął udali się jestem hepi mogę żyć wiem ze będę myśleć o tym co Zrobiłam aleniw zaluje to była dobra decyzja mam juz 3 dzieci i niejestem żadna puszczalska mam męża poprostu tabletka anty też zawodzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny wczoraj o 14 zaczelam po pierwszej dawce lekkie skurcze, cieplo i zimno na zmiane o 17 druga dawka po ktorej skurcze byly mocniejsze okolo 17.30 chlup wylecialo duzo krwi i skrzepow skurcze byly coraz bardziej bolesne. Przyszedl czas na 3 dawke skurcze jak podczas porodu krew, skrzepy doszla biegunka. Polozylam sie do lozka i dotykalam brzucha po nizej pepka domacalam sie kulki wielkosci ping ponga nacislam to i nic idac za jakis czas do wc chuplo czulam tak jak by to bylo to. Teraz gdy dotykalam brzucha rano nie czuje juz tej pileczki, czuje jak macica idzie w dol. Moglo sie udac??


to który tydzień. Miałaś ze czujesz jak macica się opuszcza jak to zsuwa,ylas miękki brzuch to czuć ale piłeś piłeczki w dole brzucha?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to który tydzień. Miałaś ze czujesz jak macica się opuszcza jak to zsuwa,ylas miękki brzuch to czuć ale piłeś piłeczki w dole brzucha?


Przechodzilam z 9 na 10 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały mi tabletki jeśli ktoś w potrzebie kontakt ala.lina@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy arthortec ale FORTE mozna tak uzyc? Wszedzie piszecie ze zwykly. I ile tabletek forte odpowiada minimalnej skutecznej dawce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631








Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631








Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631


Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631








Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631


Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631








Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631


Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631








Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze wieksza reklame proponuje. Te przeciez latwo przeoczyc. Masakra. Odpowie mi ktos czy forte moze byc i ile tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze wieksza reklame proponuje. Te przeciez latwo przeoczyc. Masakra. Odpowie mi ktos czy forte moze byc i ile tabletek?


Może być forte tylko wydłub środki.  3xpo 4 tabletki pod język co 4 godziny, razem 12 tabl. W opakowaniu jest 20szt. Najlepiej załatwić sobie receptę albo kupić zestaw z wonanweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny wczoraj o 14 zaczelam po pierwszej dawce lekkie skurcze, cieplo i zimno na zmiane o 17 druga dawka po ktorej skurcze byly mocniejsze okolo 17.30 chlup wylecialo duzo krwi i skrzepow skurcze byly coraz bardziej bolesne. Przyszedl czas na 3 dawke skurcze jak podczas porodu krew, skrzepy doszla biegunka. Polozylam sie do lozka i dotykalam brzucha po nizej pepka domacalam sie kulki wielkosci ping ponga nacislam to i nic idac za jakis czas do wc chuplo czulam tak jak by to bylo to. Teraz gdy dotykalam brzucha rano nie czuje juz tej pileczki, czuje jak macica idzie w dol. Moglo sie udac??


Musisz zrobić hcg w dwu dniowym odstępie wtedy będziedx wiedziec czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ja mam takie pytanie. Po jakim czasie od udanego zabiegu zaczelyscie miesiaczkowac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno napiszę  dziewczyny mam jedno opakowanie art i zestaw z womanweb bo mnie idzie, mogę odsprzedać ta jak i mnie to kosztowało, bo ja już nie potrzebuję


Ja też już po.  Mm ps.  Będę miała również do odsprzedania zestaw z wow, kto chętny niech pisze magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos atrh z torunia badz okolicy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Moja paczka dzisiaj dotarła wszystko było tak jak na foto pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja paczka dzisiaj dotarła wszystko było tak jak na foto pozdrawiam.


Reklama dźwignią handlu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121856]Przechodzilam z 9 na 10 tydzien[/QUOTE
Czytam forum od tyg. i przyznaje,ze mam juz metlik...Chce TO zrobic ale strach niesamowity, jestem sama z 2 dzieci w domu, u mnie 8 tydz. moge widziec co brałas ,ze poszło u ciebie w 9-10 tyg. ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja paczka dzisiaj dotarła wszystko było tak jak na foto pozdrawiam.


moja też  była ok taka sama ale nie wrzucajcie tego zdjęcia bo babie problemów narobicie ta cała perfekcyjna jakby trochę rozumu miała to by takiej fotki z adresem  nie wrzuciła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121925]


> Przechodzilam z 9 na 10 tydzien[/QUOTE
> Czytam forum od tyg. i przyznaje,ze mam juz metlik...Chce TO zrobic ale strach niesamowity, jestem sama z 2 dzieci w domu, u mnie 8 tydz. moge widziec co brałas ,ze poszło u ciebie w 9-10 tyg. ?


Czy poszlo na 100% bede wiedziec w przyszlym tyg jak zrobie bete, ale po moim odczuciu to bylo to bo dzis czuje sie calkiem inaczej niz kilka dni wczesniej. Przede wszystkim piersi juz mnie przestaja bolec i czulam ze to wypadlo ze mnie. Zamowilam tabletki u Pani A- paczuszka doszla moglam ja sledzic i sprawdzic zawartosc. Byl to art forte przelamalam wyciaglam rdzen i pod jezyk dawkowalam. Ruszylo  przy drugiej dawce a po zazyciu trzeciej czulam jak ta 'pileczka' ze mnie wyleciala i nie ukrywam slyszalam jak chluplo w wc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121927]


> Czy poszlo na 100% bede wiedziec w przyszlym tyg jak zrobie bete, ale po moim odczuciu to bylo to bo dzis czuje sie calkiem inaczej niz kilka dni wczesniej. Przede wszystkim piersi juz mnie przestaja bolec i czulam ze to wypadlo ze mnie. Zamowilam tabletki u Pani A- paczuszka doszla moglam ja sledzic i sprawdzic zawartosc. Byl to art forte przelamalam wyciaglam rdzen i pod jezyk dawkowalam. Ruszylo  przy drugiej dawce a po zazyciu trzeciej czulam jak ta 'pileczka' ze mnie wyleciala i nie ukrywam slyszalam jak chluplo w wc.


Powiem Ci ze odczucie moje gdy to ze mnie wypadlo bylo takie jak po urodzeniu dziecka wychodzi lozysko, tylko ze to bylo szybko i o wiele wiele mniejsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121928]


> Powiem Ci ze odczucie moje gdy to ze mnie wypadlo bylo takie jak po urodzeniu dziecka wychodzi lozysko, tylko ze to bylo szybko i o wiele wiele mniejsze


Bolało bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121925]


> Przechodzilam z 9 na 10 tydzien[/QUOTE
> Czytam forum od tyg. i przyznaje,ze mam juz metlik...Chce TO zrobic ale strach niesamowity, jestem sama z 2 dzieci w domu, u mnie 8 tydz. moge widziec co brałas ,ze poszło u ciebie w 9-10 tyg. ?


A co z ojczulkiem tego trzeciego? i ile lat mają twoje dzieciaki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

,, Ojczulek" TATA jest, tyle,ze czesto w trasach, rzadko w domu, to była ciaza nie planowana ,,wpadka" po prostu  :Frown:  
 dzieci syn ; 16 i córka 3 lata .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121929]


> Bolało bardzo


Skurcze po trzeciej dawce byly bardzo mocne ale do zniesienia, zalezy od progu bolu kobiety w skali od 0 do 10 to tak gdzies granicach 6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121930]


> A co z ojczulkiem tego trzeciego? i ile lat mają twoje dzieciaki?


A kto powiedzial ze to trzecie? Zbedne i glupie komentarze moze wypisywac tylko jakas nie dojrzala smarkula ktora odczowa braki z dziecinstwa!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie oceniajcie mnie, bez tego jest mi ciezko...niestety mamy takie prawo,ze musimy sie wspierac same....Tak naprawde nie ma znaczenia; ile mam dzieci... ile maja lat...  mam meza i kochamy sie , ale czasem zabezpieczania tez zawodzą...nie sztuka jest miec 3,4 ,5 -ro dzieci, sztuka jest je wychowac i dac w zyciu to czeg my nie mieliśmy ( przynajmniej ja ) Chciałam wsparcia  a tu wywiad rodzinny... Nie jest mi łatwo ,uwierzcie ....cały czas sie waham....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121927]


> Czy poszlo na 100% bede wiedziec w przyszlym tyg jak zrobie bete, ale po moim odczuciu to bylo to bo dzis czuje sie calkiem inaczej niz kilka dni wczesniej. Przede wszystkim piersi juz mnie przestaja bolec i czulam ze to wypadlo ze mnie. Zamowilam tabletki u Pani A- paczuszka doszla moglam ja sledzic i sprawdzic zawartosc. Byl to art forte przelamalam wyciaglam rdzen i pod jezyk dawkowalam. Ruszylo  przy drugiej dawce a po zazyciu trzeciej czulam jak ta 'pileczka' ze mnie wyleciala i nie ukrywam slyszalam jak chluplo w wc.


Dziekuje ci bardzo za odp. moge liczyc na ciebie jakbym sie zdecydowała ? boje sie byc sama, w razie jakis pytan czy watpliwosci przyjemnie by było wiedziec,ze ktos cie rozumi i wspiera ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121939]


> Dziekuje ci bardzo za odp. moge liczyc na ciebie jakbym sie zdecydowała ? boje sie byc sama, w razie jakis pytan czy watpliwosci przyjemnie by było wiedziec,ze ktos cie rozumi i wspiera ....


Mozesz na mnie liczyc, nie widze problemu!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam jedno dziecko i nie chciałam drugiego.  Dziewczyny to nasze życie!! Jesteśmy Kowalami własnego losu!! Nasze życie nasze decyzje.  Nie lubię jak ktoś ocenia i osądza, lepiej się zajmijcie własnym na pewno nie do końca idealnym życiem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy uzycie samego Arthrotecu z apteki 12 tab, starczy by poronić, znaczy czy jest szansa? Czy potrzebna jest inna tabletka do tego? Dostałam recepte na lek, czekam aż z hurtowni przyjdzie, ale boje się, że nie uda się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy uzycie samego Arthrotecu z apteki 12 tab, starczy by poronić, znaczy czy jest szansa? Czy potrzebna jest inna tabletka do tego? Dostałam recepte na lek, czekam aż z hurtowni przyjdzie, ale boje się, że nie uda się


Może się nie udać wtedy najlepiej zestaw z womenonweb.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121930]


> A co z ojczulkiem tego trzeciego? i ile lat mają twoje dzieciaki?


Ja też sama w domu z jednym, plus opieka nad dwiema babciami leżącymi. Podjęłam decyzję o przerwaniu ciąży, jestem już po.  Trzymaj się ciepło, powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Pilnie!! woj. podkarpackie
PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631













Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 220 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Droga Pani!
Za to grozi 3 lata za kratami!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy uzycie samego Arthrotecu z apteki 12 tab, starczy by poronić, znaczy czy jest szansa? Czy potrzebna jest inna tabletka do tego? Dostałam recepte na lek, czekam aż z hurtowni przyjdzie, ale boje się, że nie uda się


To czy 12 tab. Arth. wystarczy zależy od tygodnia zycia, w którym jest dziecko. Pewności nikt ci nie da. Dużo zalezy od tego jak silny jest twój organizm i organizm twojego dziecka. Czy bierzesz inne leki? Co konkretnie miałoby się nie udać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie można dostać te tabletki? Każdy pisze że sprzedaje tabletki z polskiej apteki itp. tych tabletek niema nawet w hurtowniach a co dopiero w aptekach... gdzie można je naprawdę dostać? Proszę pomóżcie są mi potrzebne  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie można dostać te tabletki? Każdy pisze że sprzedaje tabletki z polskiej apteki itp. tych tabletek niema nawet w hurtowniach a co dopiero w aptekach... gdzie można je naprawdę dostać? Proszę pomóżcie są mi potrzebne


Tak naprawdę nigdy nie masz pewności, czy dostaniesz dobre leki. Na rynku jest dużo oszustów, nawet tutaj. To jest spore ryzyko dla twojego zdrowia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak naprawdę nigdy nie masz pewności, czy dostaniesz dobre leki. Na rynku jest dużo oszustów, nawet tutaj. To jest spore ryzyko dla twojego zdrowia...


Ja dostałam w aptece od ręki... Jak nie masz pewnego źródła to womenonweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

posiadam tabletki cytotec 350 zl za 10 moge wyslac zdiecia na meila kontakt sms 729264911 marzena wysylam poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest tu ktos z Iławy i ma arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam tabletki cytotec 350 zl za 10 moge wyslac zdiecia na meila kontakt sms 729264911 marzena wysylam poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci


Co za cena! Ten lek na receptę kosztuje o wiele mniej. To niesamowite, że ludzie chcą się wzbogacić na czyimś nieszczęściu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie można dostać te tabletki? Każdy pisze że sprzedaje tabletki z polskiej apteki itp. tych tabletek niema nawet w hurtowniach a co dopiero w aptekach... gdzie można je naprawdę dostać? Proszę pomóżcie są mi potrzebne


Widzę, że rozpaczliwie poszukujesz rozwiązania. Wygląda na to, że szukałaś już w wielu miejscach. Myślisz, że da się tym rozwiązać problem? Wg. to może być dopiero początek problemów.

Dziecko, za którym zawsze będziesz tęsknić i ogromna pustka, ciągła tęsknota. Jesteś już matką i zawsze już nią będziesz. Nawet jeśli poronisz to dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121925]


> Przechodzilam z 9 na 10 tydzien[/QUOTE
> Czytam forum od tyg. i przyznaje,ze mam juz metlik...Chce TO zrobic ale strach niesamowity, jestem sama z 2 dzieci w domu, u mnie 8 tydz. moge widziec co brałas ,ze poszło u ciebie w 9-10 tyg. ?



Czy myślisz, że tak ważna decyzja o usunięciu Twojego dziecka, podjęta w takim  mętliku, może przynieść Ci spokój i rozwiązanie trudności?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121975]


> Czy myślisz, że tak ważna decyzja o usunięciu Twojego dziecka, podjęta w takim  mętliku, może przynieść Ci spokój i rozwiązanie trudności?


s p i e r d a l a j    z tego forum !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121975]


> Czy myślisz, że tak ważna decyzja o usunięciu Twojego dziecka, podjęta w takim  mętliku, może przynieść Ci spokój i rozwiązanie trudności?


ONA chyba jest z PISu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponawiam pytanie do kobiet, które juz są po zabiegu. W jakim czasie zaczelyscie miesiaczkowac od ostatniego krwawienia, ktore bylo poronieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę, że rozpaczliwie poszukujesz rozwiązania. Wygląda na to, że szukałaś już w wielu miejscach. Myślisz, że da się tym rozwiązać problem? Wg. to może być dopiero początek problemów.
> 
> Dziecko, za którym zawsze będziesz tęsknić i ogromna pustka, ciągła tęsknota. Jesteś już matką i zawsze już nią będziesz. Nawet jeśli poronisz to dziecko.




Mam już 2 dzieci nie chce trzeciego teraz kiedy mogę zapewnić obecnej 2 duzo lepszy poziom zycia i w przyszlosci temu 3, to sie nazywa myslenie a to co sie stalo to "wypadek przy przyjemnosci". 3 dziecko bedzie jak przyjdzie na nie czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121975]


> Czy myślisz, że tak ważna decyzja o usunięciu Twojego dziecka, podjęta w takim  mętliku, może przynieść Ci spokój i rozwiązanie trudności?



Odpisze na Twoj komentarz, dla mnie to wazna decyzja mam 4 dzieci i nie chce miec kolejnego dziecka zawiodly tabletki niestety. Owszem ta decyzja przyniesie mi spokoj... ogromny spokoj niestety jak widac  medycyna zawodzi pod kazdym wzgledem nie tylko pod moim bo duzo kobiet tu wspominalo ze zawiodla je wlasnieANTYKONCEPCJA!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam pytanie do kobiet, które juz są po zabiegu. W jakim czasie zaczelyscie miesiaczkowac od ostatniego krwawienia, ktore bylo poronieniem?


z tego co mi lekarz mówił to nawet po 6tyg.alw niektóre dziewczyny pisały tu na forum ze miały wcześniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czy 12 tab. Arth. wystarczy zależy od tygodnia zycia, w którym jest dziecko. Pewności nikt ci nie da. Dużo zalezy od tego jak silny jest twój organizm i organizm twojego dziecka. Czy bierzesz inne leki? Co konkretnie miałoby się nie udać?


wystarczy mi poszło po 3 dawce dopiero stres duży ale ja miałam 5-6tydz niewiem jak ty ale mi się udało i wielu dziewczyna na tym forum też bądź dobrej myśli nastaw się na powodzenie a nie na porażkę.a tak Z innej beczki to forum przechodzi w grze reklamy sprzedawców i ich konkurencji .kiedys dziewczyny sobie tu nawzajem omagaly doradzamy i odpowiadały na trudne pyt.teraz to tylko ogłoszenia sprzedam i namowa na wojen dziewczyny art...w aptece kosztuje niecałe 50 zł wiec wart spróbować a ewentualnie jak się nie uda to zamawiać od kogoś .a tu hak się komuś uda to juz nic nie doradza ja jestem miesiąc i często tu wchodzę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121941]


> Mozesz na mnie liczyc, nie widze problemu!!


dziekuje ! Nie wiem jak ale wolałabym sie z Toba skontaktowac poza forum ... czy to mozliwe ? Pozd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121950]


> Ja też sama w domu z jednym, plus opieka nad dwiema babciami leżącymi. Podjęłam decyzję o przerwaniu ciąży, jestem już po.  Trzymaj się ciepło, powodzenia


dzieki za wyrozumiałość ...a co brałas  ? tez art. ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam już 2 dzieci nie chce trzeciego teraz kiedy mogę zapewnić obecnej 2 duzo lepszy poziom zycia i w przyszlosci temu 3, to sie nazywa myslenie a to co sie stalo to "wypadek przy przyjemnosci". 3 dziecko bedzie jak przyjdzie na nie czas.


Ta dwójka ma fajną mamę. Chcesz dać im dobry poziom życia, dobrze to rozumiem. Kolejne dziecko, wprowadza sporą niewygodę. To jasne. Tylko że ono już jest. Jeśli się urodzi bedzie kochało Cię tak jak pozostała dwójka. Będzie równie bezbronne i zależne od Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;121987]


> Odpisze na Twoj komentarz, dla mnie to wazna decyzja mam 4 dzieci i nie chce miec kolejnego dziecka zawiodly tabletki niestety. Owszem ta decyzja przyniesie mi spokoj... ogromny spokoj niestety jak widac  medycyna zawodzi pod kazdym wzgledem nie tylko pod moim bo duzo kobiet tu wspominalo ze zawiodla je wlasnieANTYKONCEPCJA!!


Wierzę Ci. 4 dzieci to już naprawdę niezła gromadka  :Smile:  a właściwie 5, bo przecież to dziecko już jest, żyje w Tobie. Masz rację antykoncepcja zdaje się być mocno przereklamowana. Znam naprawdę sporo zawiedzionych kobiet, które staneły przed taką ważną decyzją jak Ty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam w 4 tygodniu, dla Was to dziecko dla mnie to było ziarenko...nie widziałam bijacego serca itd jeśli nie dasz rady wychować uważam, że lepiej usunąć.  Później można zdecydowac się na świadome macierzynstwo.  U mnie zawiodły plastry.  Teraz Chyba założę spirale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, chyba coś się ze mną dzieje psychicznie... Jestem po już, była, w 6 tygodniu. Decyzja była zrzucona tylko na mnie. Mam ustalony termin ślubu na przyszły rok. Mój narzeczony nie chciał mi powiedzieć, że też nie chce tego dziecka, zawiodła antykoncepcja. Teraz od zabiegu mija tydzień, cały czas mam silne krwawienie, boli mnie brzuch, a do tego jestem wrakiem psychicznym... U tata mojego narzeczonego wykryto komórki nowotworowe, więc mój luby ciągle był przy rodzicach... Jest mi źle samej, czuje się beznadziejnie, tera też go nie ma, bo pojechał do brata. Miał być dziś już koło 17, ale spili się wczoraj i wróci bardzo późno. Jutro mam wizytę u ginekologa, blisko jego pracy, ale skoro zostawił mnie z tym wszystkim samą nie chce żeby był ze mną. Czy Wy też czujecie się tak beznadziejnie zostawione same? Nikomu nie mogę powiedzieć co się u mnie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Narzeczony, ślub w planie, dlaczego nie chciałaś urodzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ponieważ brałam hormonoterapię przy której ciąża oznaczała chore dziecko. zresztą mój narzeczony nawet nie dopuszczał myśli o dziecku, bo nie jest gotowy, nie ma kasy, ale jak mu się bzykać chciało to nagle taki dojrzały... nie wiem czy te plany są dalej aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po hormonach raczej chore dzieci się nie rodzą... Jeśli narzeczony teraz nie chciał powinno dać Ci to do myślenia. Macie plany na przyszłość, dziecko nie powinno być problemem dla ludzi, którzy mają w planach ślub.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, chyba coś się ze mną dzieje psychicznie... Jestem po już, była, w 6 tygodniu. Decyzja była zrzucona tylko na mnie. Mam ustalony termin ślubu na przyszły rok. Mój narzeczony nie chciał mi powiedzieć, że też nie chce tego dziecka, zawiodła antykoncepcja. Teraz od zabiegu mija tydzień, cały czas mam silne krwawienie, boli mnie brzuch, a do tego jestem wrakiem psychicznym... U tata mojego narzeczonego wykryto komórki nowotworowe, więc mój luby ciągle był przy rodzicach... Jest mi źle samej, czuje się beznadziejnie, tera też go nie ma, bo pojechał do brata. Miał być dziś już koło 17, ale spili się wczoraj i wróci bardzo późno. Jutro mam wizytę u ginekologa, blisko jego pracy, ale skoro zostawił mnie z tym wszystkim samą nie chce żeby był ze mną. Czy Wy też czujecie się tak beznadziejnie zostawione same? Nikomu nie mogę powiedzieć co się u mnie dzieje.


Huśtawka hormonów to normalne po aborcji. Za tydzień, dwa minie. Jeśli chcesz o tym porozmawiać z kobietami, które też maja to za sobą, bez głupiego gadania prolifow, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli teraz mu nic złego nie zrobię jeśli sama pójdę do gin? Starałam go sobie tłumaczyć, że ma ciężką sytuację w rodzinie, ale chyba już tego nie kupuję, bo nagle miał czas jechać od rodziców pół Polski, żeby z bratem się spotkać... Mówił mi nie  raz, że to również i jego decyzja, ale go tu nie ma...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli teraz mu nic złego nie zrobię jeśli sama pójdę do gin? Starałam go sobie tłumaczyć, że ma ciężką sytuację w rodzinie, ale chyba już tego nie kupuję, bo nagle miał czas jechać od rodziców pół Polski, żeby z bratem się spotkać... Mówił mi nie  raz, że to również i jego decyzja, ale go tu nie ma...


Ale komu nie zrobisz krzywdy ? Nie rozumiem po co narzeczony ma iść z tobą do gina? Na każdą wizytę z tobą lata ? W planowanej ciąży to jeszcze rozumiem wizyty z partnerem, ale na zwykłą kontrolę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wyszło, że ciąża się utrzymała przyjechał do mnie do gin i tak chce mi teraz pokazać, że uczestniczy w tym, że chce się mną zaopiekować.. Ale i tak nie było go kiedy najbardziej go potrzebowałam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli nie udało Ci się? dobrze rozumiem Twoją wypowiedź? jeśli możesz napisz co stosowałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam art, ciąża utrzymała się po mimo zabiegu i silnego krwawienia, teraz jakieś 3 dni temu miała bardzo silne bóle brzucha i wydaje mi się, że poroniłam dopiero teraz. W poniedziałek chcę zrobić bete i sprawdzić czy ciąża się utrzymała czy powtórzyła się sytuacja jak wcześniej, że byłam pewna, że się udało, a USG i beta pokazały ciąże. Ciągle przez to wszystko przechodzę sama, nie mam gdzie szukać wsparcia, jestem wykończona psychicznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stosowałam art, ciąża utrzymała się po mimo zabiegu i silnego krwawienia, teraz jakieś 3 dni temu miała bardzo silne bóle brzucha i wydaje mi się, że poroniłam dopiero teraz. W poniedziałek chcę zrobić bete i sprawdzić czy ciąża się utrzymała czy powtórzyła się sytuacja jak wcześniej, że byłam pewna, że się udało, a USG i beta pokazały ciąże. Ciągle przez to wszystko przechodzę sama, nie mam gdzie szukać wsparcia, jestem wykończona psychicznie


współczuję Ci strasznie. ale tak jak wspomniał ktos na tym forum, poważnie zastanów się nad sensem bycia z tym mężczyzną, rodzina rodziną, ale w takiej chwili nigdy nie powinien Cię opuścić. nie zrozum mnie źle, nie chcę Cie oceniać ani krytykować, po prostu uważam, że coś tu jest nie tak i warto przyjrzeć się temu jeszcze raz. 
ja jestem przed, czekam na leki, które mam nadzieję będę miała. ja zostałam z tym zupełnie sama, podobnie jak Ty.
byłabym wdzięczna i myślę, że ie tylko ja, jakbyś mogła napisać dalsze swoje losy i co powiedział lekarz.
Pozdrawiam i trzymaj się ciepło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po nie udanym zabiegu zamówiłam też paczkę w womanweb, czekam na jej przyjście, mam nadzieję, że mi się już nie przyda, ale po tym wszystkim się boję. Mimo iż ciąża by się utrzymała, to i tak wiem, że uszkodziłam to dziecko i nie będzie zdrowe z mojej winy. Oczywiście, że napiszę co było po wizycie u gin. Teraz zastanawiam się czy uda mi się stworzyć jakiś sensowny związek. Pierwszym mój niedoszły mąż zdradził mnie po 7 latach, a ślub miał być za pół roku. Wyjechałam do innego miasta i tu po 2 latach ciągłego uciekania przed związkiem znów zaufałam mężczyźnie i co mi z tego wyszło...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja po nie udanym zabiegu zamówiłam też paczkę w womanweb, czekam na jej przyjście, mam nadzieję, że mi się już nie przyda, ale po tym wszystkim się boję. Mimo iż ciąża by się utrzymała, to i tak wiem, że uszkodziłam to dziecko i nie będzie zdrowe z mojej winy. Oczywiście, że napiszę co było po wizycie u gin. Teraz zastanawiam się czy uda mi się stworzyć jakiś sensowny związek. Pierwszym mój niedoszły mąż zdradził mnie po 7 latach, a ślub miał być za pół roku. Wyjechałam do innego miasta i tu po 2 latach ciągłego uciekania przed związkiem znów zaufałam mężczyźnie i co mi z tego wyszło...


Oj przykre, ale masz jeszcze sporo czasu na przemyślenie i zastanowienie się nad tym wszystkim. wiem jedno jakby to był zdrowy związek w takiej sytuacji ani Ty ani on nie podjęlibyście takiej decyzji. no chyba, że w ogóle nie chcecie mieć dzieci to wtedy jest już inna sytuacja. daj znać co i jak... trzymam kciuki za Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile czasu po zabiegu utrzymuje sie krwawienie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 40 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile czasu po zabiegu utrzymuje sie krwawienie??


U mnie już tydzień leci non stop...  Podobno nawet do 4 tygodni można krwawic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie już tydzień leci non stop...  Podobno nawet do 4 tygodni można krwawic.


cztery tygodnie to już maks, i powinno to już być raczej plamienie, a nie krwawienie. Krwawić można od tygodnia do trzech

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytanie: czy jeżeli wylecialo duzo skrzepu ale nie zauważyłam tego przezroczystego płodu to czy wszystko poszło dobrze? Czy potrzebna jeszcze jedna dawka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie z dnia na dzień coraz mniej, skrzepow już nie ma...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytanie: czy jeżeli wylecialo duzo skrzepu ale nie zauważyłam tego przezroczystego płodu to czy wszystko poszło dobrze? Czy potrzebna jeszcze jedna dawka?


Zrób badanie z krwi hcg, za dwa dni powtórz, tylko wtedy masz 100%pewności.  U mnie za pierwszym razem poleciał wielki skrzep byłam pewna ze się udało a jednak musiałam powtórzyć zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 200 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania 40 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 1 tabletka - 10 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
> Pisz na nr 731058416
> Oddzwonię


Za to Pani grozi 3 lata więzienia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS
> 
> Cena za 1 opakowanie 200 zł
> Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł
> 
> Telefon: 535 141 631


Za to grozi Pani 3 lata więzienia.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ,, Ojczulek" TATA jest, tyle,ze czesto w trasach, rzadko w domu, to była ciaza nie planowana ,,wpadka" po prostu  
>  dzieci syn ; 16 i córka 3 lata .


Myślałam że jesteś w ogóle sama...Moje "stare" dzieci strasznie się cieszyły jak urodziłam po iluś tam latach jeszcze dwójkę.. Ja rozumiem że ciężko, jak faceta nie ma na miejscu, ale będziesz później cierpiała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 4 tygodniu, dla Was to dziecko dla mnie to było ziarenko...nie widziałam bijacego serca itd jeśli nie dasz rady wychować uważam, że lepiej usunąć.  Później można zdecydowac się na świadome macierzynstwo.  U mnie zawiodły plastry.  Teraz Chyba założę spirale.


Skad możesz przed faktem wiedzieć czy dasz radę?  I co to właściwie znaczy świadome macierzyństwo? Człowiek poznaje siebie, swoje możliwości w momencie kiedy już coś się dzieje. Ja mam 2 dzieci, które chciałam. Przy każdym z nich dowiadywałam się o sobie czegoś nowego. Było dużo strachu, trudu ale tylko one dają mi poczucie sensu życia. Świadome macierzyństwo to mit.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, chyba coś się ze mną dzieje psychicznie... Jestem po już, była, w 6 tygodniu. Decyzja była zrzucona tylko na mnie. Mam ustalony termin ślubu na przyszły rok. Mój narzeczony nie chciał mi powiedzieć, że też nie chce tego dziecka, zawiodła antykoncepcja. Teraz od zabiegu mija tydzień, cały czas mam silne krwawienie, boli mnie brzuch, a do tego jestem wrakiem psychicznym... U tata mojego narzeczonego wykryto komórki nowotworowe, więc mój luby ciągle był przy rodzicach... Jest mi źle samej, czuje się beznadziejnie, tera też go nie ma, bo pojechał do brata. Miał być dziś już koło 17, ale spili się wczoraj i wróci bardzo późno. Jutro mam wizytę u ginekologa, blisko jego pracy, ale skoro zostawił mnie z tym wszystkim samą nie chce żeby był ze mną. Czy Wy też czujecie się tak beznadziejnie zostawione same? Nikomu nie mogę powiedzieć co się u mnie dzieje.


Hej,

Współczuję Ci. Taka trudna decyzja i tyle niepokoju, a Ty jesteś z tym sama. Z psychiką bywa różnie. Napiszesz co przezywasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad możesz przed faktem wiedzieć czy dasz radę?  I co to właściwie znaczy świadome macierzyństwo? Człowiek poznaje siebie, swoje możliwości w momencie kiedy już coś się dzieje. Ja mam 2 dzieci, które chciałam. Przy każdym z nich dowiadywałam się o sobie czegoś nowego. Było dużo strachu, trudu ale tylko one dają mi poczucie sensu życia. Świadome macierzyństwo to mit.


Każdy decyduje o sobie, mam jednego syna którego bardzo kocham, nie byłam gotowa na drugie dziecko.  Moje życie - mój wybór.  Każdy z nas jest inny, niektorzy maja 6 dzieci i są zachwyceni tym faktem, innym jedno dziecko wystarczy.  Nie oceniajmy się, nie znamy się, na tym zakończę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każdy decyduje o sobie, mam jednego syna którego bardzo kocham, nie byłam gotowa na drugie dziecko.  Moje życie - mój wybór.  Każdy z nas jest inny, niektorzy maja 6 dzieci i są zachwyceni tym faktem, innym jedno dziecko wystarczy.  Nie oceniajmy się, nie znamy się, na tym zakończę.


Mnie nie chodzi o to by oceniać. Zgadzam się każda z nas ma swoją historię. Tyle że takie stawianie sprawy nie jest prawdziwe. Znam rodziny, w których te żyjące dzieci cierpią z powodu  braku tego nie urodzonego dziecka. Słyszałaś o syndromie ocaleńca? Podejmujemy decyzje w poczuciu, że dotyczy tylko nas ale konsekwencje dzielą się na wszystkich, którzy są dookoła nas. Czy można w takim razie uznać, że to tylko moja decyzja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie nie chodzi o to by oceniać. Zgadzam się każda z nas ma swoją historię. Tyle że takie stawianie sprawy nie jest prawdziwe. Znam rodziny, w których te żyjące dzieci cierpią z powodu  braku tego nie urodzonego dziecka. Słyszałaś o syndromie ocaleńca? Podejmujemy decyzje w poczuciu, że dotyczy tylko nas ale konsekwencje dzielą się na wszystkich, którzy są dookoła nas. Czy można w takim razie uznać, że to tylko moja decyzja?


pro-lifie wstrętny nikt cie tu nie chce !! idź rób sobie dwudziestkę dzieci i je wychowaj, a od mojej macicy wara !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie jest z PiS-u  :Smile:  dokładnie moja macica, moje życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Syndrom ocalenca!? 
Ty debilu!! 

Wytłumacz mi, nie wiem, jakoś racjonalnie i naukowo. 
Jak moje dzieci miały niby dowiedzieć się że Usunęłam ciążę?? 
Zarodek w trakcie wypadania do kibla wysyłał jakieś ultradźwiękowe krzyki które dotarły do trzewi mojego syna który był w szkole i córki która nawet mówić jeszcze wtedy nie umiała??

Czy może moja pusta zraniona macica wysyła magiczne fale rozpaczy które to we śnie nawiedzają biedne móżdżki moich dzieci?

Omg!! To już wiem dlaczego moja córka nie chciała wczoraj sprzątać zabawek a mój syn wytarmosil za warkocze Julie z 3b.... TO WSZYSTKO PRZEZ SYNDROM OCALENCA!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry. 
Mam problem - taki, jak większość użytkowniczek tutaj. Potrzebuję pomocy. Czy posiada tabletki ktoś w Trójmieście? Jeśli tak, bardzo proszę o kontakt: needs.needs@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam na sprzedaz cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec, Tableki zakupione w Polsce. W opakowaniu sa dwa listki po 10tab i ulotka. wiecej info pod nr 514-155-347

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


zamówiłam i wszystko ok było sprawdzenie zaw i art w blistrach  bardzo pomocne foto pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamówiłam i wszystko ok było sprawdzenie zaw i art w blistrach  bardzo pomocne foto pozdrawiam.


Pokazuje nowe foty a nie ciągle kopiuj wklej i to samo zdjęcie... Naciągacze spier... Stąd!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak nie macie recepty na arth to lepiej zamówić z womenonweb!! Przynajmniej pewny zestaw... I skuteczny bardziej niż arth.  Tu się roi od oszustów, sama padłem ofiarą i wywalilam pieniądze w błoto już nie wspomnę ile się stresu i strachu Na jadłam!! Paczka z wow szła 10 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli słynna P.Anna to wkręt ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się udało w ostatniej chwili, odkupiłam zestaw od dziewczyny z forum, z womenonweb, oryginalny, miałam duzo szczęścia bo to był już 11 tydzień a wiadomo że na przesyłkę się długo czeka.  Ale udało się, jestem już po! Niestety nie obyło się bez wizyty w szpitalu na czyszczeniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się udało w ostatniej chwili, odkupiłam zestaw od dziewczyny z forum, z womenonweb, oryginalny, miałam duzo szczęścia bo to był już 11 tydzień a wiadomo że na przesyłkę się długo czeka.  Ale udało się, jestem już po! Niestety nie obyło się bez wizyty w szpitalu na czyszczeniu.


A po jakim czasie od wziecia pojechalas do szpitala na czyszczenie ? Czułas,ze nie poszła całość ? Sorki ale ja przed i nie wiem co robic jakby co .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po jakim czasie od wziecia pojechalas do szpitala na czyszczenie ? Czułas,ze nie poszła całość ? Sorki ale ja przed i nie wiem co robic jakby co .....


Dwa tygodnie po zabiegu poszłam na kontrolne USG i lekarz sam mnie skierował do szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Syndrom ocalenca!? 
> Ty debilu!! 
> 
> Wytłumacz mi, nie wiem, jakoś racjonalnie i naukowo. 
> Jak moje dzieci miały niby dowiedzieć się że Usunęłam ciążę?? 
> Zarodek w trakcie wypadania do kibla wysyłał jakieś ultradźwiękowe krzyki które dotarły do trzewi mojego syna który był w szkole i córki która nawet mówić jeszcze wtedy nie umiała??
> 
> Czy może moja pusta zraniona macica wysyła magiczne fale rozpaczy które to we śnie nawiedzają biedne móżdżki moich dzieci?
> 
> Omg!! To już wiem dlaczego moja córka nie chciała wczoraj sprzątać zabawek a mój syn wytarmosil za warkocze Julie z 3b.... TO WSZYSTKO PRZEZ SYNDROM OCALENCA!!


Na skutek zaistnienia aborcji deformacji, a nawet rozpadowi ulega struktura rodziny. Przestaje być ona gniazdem, miejscem wzajemnego wsparcia jej wszystkich członków. Rodzice nie są w stanie ufać sobie nawzajem, są opuszczeni, osaczeni i izolowani we własnej tragedii. Tracą zdolność obdarzania siebie nawzajem miłością. Kontakty rodziców z dziećmi urodzonymi także ulegają wypaczeniu. Proces wiązania się matki z dzieckiem został zaburzony, a naturalne zdolności do macierzyństwa uległy upośledzeniu. Dzieci nie mają podstaw, by ufać rodzicom w ich zdolności opiekuńcze, narasta między nimi wrogość, która może prowadzić do przemocy międzypokoleniowe. Dzieci stają się kozłami ofiarnymi w tempej walce między rodzicami.(por. Winkler 2000, s. 139- 140)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pro-lifie wstrętny nikt cie tu nie chce !! idź rób sobie dwudziestkę dzieci i je wychowaj, a od mojej macicy wara !!!


W Twojej macicy jest lub była całkiem nowa istota. To już nie Ty. To człowiek, któremu jeszcze możesz pozwolić żyć. Albo już zdecydowałaś o jego śmierci. 

Do Twojej macicy nie mam nic. Trochę nadmiarowa złość, skoro nie ma problemu....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamówiłam i wszystko ok było sprawdzenie zaw i art w blistrach  bardzo pomocne foto pozdrawiam.


Za to grozi Pani 3 lata więzienia.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PILNE!!!!!!!!!!!

Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania 2x opakowanie Arthrotecu, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

Cena za 1 opakowanie 200 zł
Cena za 2 opakowania 400 zł

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W Twojej macicy jest lub była całkiem nowa istota. To już nie Ty. To człowiek, któremu jeszcze możesz pozwolić żyć. Albo już zdecydowałaś o jego śmierci. 
> 
> Do Twojej macicy nie mam nic. Trochę nadmiarowa złość, skoro nie ma problemu....


Jak może nastąpić rozpad skoro nikt o tym nie wie, nawiedzony człowieku daj sobie na wstrzymanie  :Smile:  nasze życie, nasze decyzje.  Dla mnie początki 3,4,5 tydzień to jest kijanka a nie człowiek.  Idź sobie głosić swoje kościelne poglądy w inne miejsce  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na skutek zaistnienia aborcji deformacji, a nawet rozpadowi ulega struktura rodziny. Przestaje być ona gniazdem, miejscem wzajemnego wsparcia jej wszystkich członków. Rodzice nie są w stanie ufać sobie nawzajem, są opuszczeni, osaczeni i izolowani we własnej tragedii. Tracą zdolność obdarzania siebie nawzajem miłością. Kontakty rodziców z dziećmi urodzonymi także ulegają wypaczeniu. Proces wiązania się matki z dzieckiem został zaburzony, a naturalne zdolności do macierzyństwa uległy upośledzeniu. Dzieci nie mają podstaw, by ufać rodzicom w ich zdolności opiekuńcze, narasta między nimi wrogość, która może prowadzić do przemocy międzypokoleniowe. Dzieci stają się kozłami ofiarnymi w tempej walce między rodzicami.(por. Winkler 2000, s. 139- 140)


A kto się dzieciom chwalił będzie!? Na pewno nikt  :Smile:  także żegnamy Pana/Panią  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rodzice nie są w stanie sobie ufać wzajemnie? Co za bzdury?! Jeśli decyzja jest podjęta wspólnie, a partnerzy się wspierają, to to przeżycie, które dla nikogo nie jest łatwe, potrafi jeszcze bardziej umocnić związek. Związek z dzieckiem staje się wypaczony? Co za idiota to pisał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte 2 opakowania lub na sztuki. Cena do uzgodnienia. mail: sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wiem, że ludziom, którzy uważają, że to "ICH MACICA, ICH SPRAWA" może nie zrobić to większej różnicy (przynajmniej pozornie) i tak, można sobie wmówić, że to embrion, płód, nie dziecko.
Z pewnością niewiele matek zamierza powiedzieć swoim dzieciom prawdę, ale część z nich odczuje na własnej skórze, że to nie jest tak łatwe, proste i przyjemne. Przychodzą wyrzuty, partnerzy zaczynają się obwiniać, być może po cichu. Z punktu widzenia biologii sztuczne pozbycie się dziecka z organizmu nie przechodzi bez echa. A z biologią ciężko walczyć, choć oczywiście, można być wybrakowanym, pozbawionym instynktu macierzyńskiego (a wtedy jest się słabą jednostką, nieprzydatną, która lepiej by nie przekazywała swoich genów dalej, więc rzeczywiście, można usunąć dzieciaka i tyle, nie mieć konsekwencji), jednak zdecydowana większość nie jest go pozbawiona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic nie trzeba sobie wmawiać. Nauka wyraźnie mówi o tym kiedy zarodek staje się płodem, a płód dzieckiem. Po co wchodzić na takie forum, jeśli ma się poglądy takie, a nie inne? Dla przyjemności podnosisz ciśnienie kobietom, które mają wystarczająco dużo problemów? Idź popisz sobie na jakieś katolickie forum, tam na pewno znajdziesz poklask, tutaj jedynie zaśmiecasz wątek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie mam wyrzutów sumienia i nie czuje się słabą jednostką wręcz przeciwnie.  Jestem silną niezależną kobietą i uważam, że podjęłam dobra decyzję.  W większości Krajów na świecie aborcja jest legalna, to nie nasza wina, że żyjemy w zacofanym kraju gdzie ludzie mają prehistoryczne poglądy i do tego nie mają co robić i udzielają się na forum..mocherze swoje poglądy możesz głosić na spotkaniach waszego kółka różańcowego, może przy okazji poruszycie temat pedofilii w kościele, księży zboczencow i ciężarnych zakonnic. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wiem, że ludziom, którzy uważają, że to "ICH MACICA, ICH SPRAWA" może nie zrobić to większej różnicy (przynajmniej pozornie) i tak, można sobie wmówić, że to embrion, płód, nie dziecko.
> Z pewnością niewiele matek zamierza powiedzieć swoim dzieciom prawdę, ale część z nich odczuje na własnej skórze, że to nie jest tak łatwe, proste i przyjemne. Przychodzą wyrzuty, partnerzy zaczynają się obwiniać, być może po cichu. Z punktu widzenia biologii sztuczne pozbycie się dziecka z organizmu nie przechodzi bez echa. A z biologią ciężko walczyć, choć oczywiście, można być wybrakowanym, pozbawionym instynktu macierzyńskiego (a wtedy jest się słabą jednostką, nieprzydatną, która lepiej by nie przekazywała swoich genów dalej, więc rzeczywiście, można usunąć dzieciaka i tyle, nie mieć konsekwencji), jednak zdecydowana większość nie jest go pozbawiona.


Ja już raz przekazałam moje geny, wyszła z tego super jednostka także odwal się od nas psychopato  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytanie: czy podczas brania art można pić, lub jeść? 
Odrażający jest smak tego, przyprawia o mdłości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dostanę ten lek jest mi cholernie potrzebny?!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W sobotę wieczorem zażyłam ten cały arthrotec pod język do rozpuszczenia rdzeń wyrzuciłam, co 2h dwie tabletki razem  10 tabletek. Objawy po 3 dawce krwawienie dreszcze biegunka minimalna. Krwawienie utrzymało się całą niedziele ale głównie podczas oddawania moczu wiec niewiele mogłam zaobserwować. Skurcze były ale małe ciąża 4 tydzień. Wczoraj tylko brązowe plamienie. Czy powinnam powtórzyć zabieg? Od wczoraj mam wzdęty i obolały brzuch jak tylko coś zjem puchnie strasznie. Doradźcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sobotę wieczorem zażyłam ten cały arthrotec pod język do rozpuszczenia rdzeń wyrzuciłam, co 2h dwie tabletki razem  10 tabletek. Objawy po 3 dawce krwawienie dreszcze biegunka minimalna. Krwawienie utrzymało się całą niedziele ale głównie podczas oddawania moczu wiec niewiele mogłam zaobserwować. Skurcze były ale małe ciąża 4 tydzień. Wczoraj tylko brązowe plamienie. Czy powinnam powtórzyć zabieg? Od wczoraj mam wzdęty i obolały brzuch jak tylko coś zjem puchnie strasznie. Doradźcie.


Witaj,
 Reakcje organizmu po zażyciu art. mogą być różne. Każdy przechodzi trochę inaczej.  Jeśli masz wątpliwości to najlepiej będzie jeśli skontaktujesz się z lekarzem ginekologiem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sobotę wieczorem zażyłam ten cały arthrotec pod język do rozpuszczenia rdzeń wyrzuciłam, co 2h dwie tabletki razem  10 tabletek. Objawy po 3 dawce krwawienie dreszcze biegunka minimalna. Krwawienie utrzymało się całą niedziele ale głównie podczas oddawania moczu wiec niewiele mogłam zaobserwować. Skurcze były ale małe ciąża 4 tydzień. Wczoraj tylko brązowe plamienie. Czy powinnam powtórzyć zabieg? Od wczoraj mam wzdęty i obolały brzuch jak tylko coś zjem puchnie strasznie. Doradźcie.



Bardzo prosze cie skontaktuj sie ze mna. Mam kilka bardzo ważnych pytań do ciebie. To moj e-mail matyldupa@gmail.com  czekam na wiadomośc!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli słynna P.Anna to wkręt ?


Mi pomogła .Tabletki przyszły takie jak zamówiłam.Nie mam jej nic do zarzucenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak moge sie skontaktować z ta panią?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak moge sie skontaktować z ta panią?


799725306 to jej numer mi rowniez pomogla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile mniej więcej kosztują te tabletki i jak szybko je dostanę??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile tabletek powinno sie zarzyc prawie w 12 tyg. i jak je dawkowac ktos wie proszę o pomoc ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

* zażyć miało byc... strasznie sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile tabletek powinno sie zarzyc prawie w 12 tyg. i jak je dawkowac ktos wie proszę o pomoc ...


Tutaj to raczej arth już nie pomoże...szukaj zestawu z womenonweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350 zl wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana kontakt na meila

mijanowakowska74@interia.pl


W BYDGOSZCZY MOZLIWY ODBIOR OSOBISTY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI 
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350 zl wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana kontakt na meila
> 
> mijanowakowska74@interia.pl
> 
> 
> W BYDGOSZCZY MOZLIWY ODBIOR OSOBISTY



BZDURA, BZDURA, BZDURA - Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co Arthrotec, czyli misoprostol (wystarczy zajrzeć do ulotek) więc ma jakieś 70-80% skuteczności max , a jaka cena !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile tabletek powinno sie zarzyc prawie w 12 tyg. i jak je dawkowac ktos wie proszę o pomoc ...


Mam pytanie, czy masz juz tabletki czy dopiero masz zamiar szukać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne misoprostol 10szt za 350zl zainteresowane prosze pisac pod numer 579192312 tabletki oryginalnie zablistrowane orginalnie nie pobieram przedplat na konto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z Wow magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile tabletek powinno sie zarzyc prawie w 12 tyg. i jak je dawkowac ktos wie proszę o pomoc ...


Witam ja byłam w 14 tyg miałam 14 art i wystarczyło tylko nie brałam pod język tylko do pochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mozesz napisac jak dawkowałas art. dopochwowo ? I mozna wtedy chodzic czy lepiej sie położyc- wziasć na noc ? 
Jestem przed i nie wiem jak lepiej zaczyna się 9 tydz.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mozesz napisac jak dawkowałas art. dopochwowo ? I mozna wtedy chodzic czy lepiej sie położyc- wziasć na noc ? 
> Jestem przed i nie wiem jak lepiej zaczyna się 9 tydz.


Ja w 8tc brałam pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja byłam w 14 tyg miałam 14 art i wystarczyło tylko nie brałam pod język tylko do pochwowo.


14tc ja bym się zesrala ze strachu w takiej zaawansowanej ciąży...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja w 8tc brałam pod język.


I poszło u Ciebie ...??? Mozesz napisac jak to przobiegło ..???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy możecie opisać jak bralyscie ten lek? I czy po jego zażyciu konieczna jest wizyta u lekarza????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy możecie opisać jak bralyscie ten lek? I czy po jego zażyciu konieczna jest wizyta u lekarza????


Ile razy można pisać to samo, czytajcie forum!! 3x4 tyletki pod język co 4 godziny, środki najlepiej wydłubac wtedy nie piecze.  Po wszystkim badanie krwi hcg po dwóch dniach powtórzyć i wtedy tylko macie 100% pewnośc czy się udało.  Usg zawodzi szczególnie we wczesnej ciąży.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*3x4 tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A gdybym po zażyciu tabletek i juz po wszystkim zrobic test ciążowy czy wynik bedzie wiarygodny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, odsprzedam zestaw z WHW, zamówiłam i czekałam... byłam w 6 tyg. i bałam się że nie przyjdzie na czas więc w między czasie kupiłam artrotec forte 12 szt. no i cóż za pierwszym razem trochę krwawienia i nic... wpadłam w panikę... zamówiłam jeszcze raz 12 szt. i po 4 dniach powtórzyłam "zabieg" tym razem udało się. 
Na zamówiony zestaw z WHW czekałam 10 dni...przyszedł ale jest mi już nie potrzebny więc chcę  go odsprzedać. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy  z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub wyślę kurierem również z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki.

Jeśli któraś z Was będzie zainteresowana zestawem proszę o odp.na ten wpis z podaniem swojego @  odezwę się ... Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za was wszystkie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, odsprzedam zestaw z WHW, zamówiłam i czekałam... byłam w 6 tyg. i bałam się że nie przyjdzie na czas więc w między czasie kupiłam artrotec forte 12 szt. no i cóż za pierwszym razem trochę krwawienia i nic... wpadłam w panikę... zamówiłam jeszcze raz 12 szt. i po 4 dniach powtórzyłam "zabieg" tym razem udało się. 
> Na zamówiony zestaw z WHW czekałam 10 dni...przyszedł ale jest mi już nie potrzebny więc chcę  go odsprzedać. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy  z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub wyślę kurierem również z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki.
> 
> Jeśli któraś z Was będzie zainteresowana zestawem proszę o odp.na ten wpis z podaniem swojego @  odezwę się ... Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za was wszystkie...


 matyldupa@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haha, "powodzenia" życzę zarówno sprzedającym jak i kupującym. Już jedna osoba dostała wezwanie na komisariat i wjazd na chatę o 6 rano. I nie tylko ona jedna... Handlowanie środkami poronnymi jest w Polsce nielegalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdybym po zażyciu tabletek i juz po wszystkim zrobic test ciążowy czy wynik bedzie wiarygodny?


Poziom hormonów spada bardzo wolno, miesiąc po wszystkim test może wyjdzie negatywny, na pewno nie na drugi dzień!! Cofnij się z czytaniem postów kilka stron wstecz...to nic nie kosztuje a na pewno przyswoisz sporo nowej wiedzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Haha, "powodzenia" życzę zarówno sprzedającym jak i kupującym. Już jedna osoba dostała wezwanie na komisariat i wjazd na chatę o 6 rano. I nie tylko ona jedna... Handlowanie środkami poronnymi jest w Polsce nielegalne.


Wjazd na chatę, dobre  :Smile:  chyba za dużo CSI oglądasz kolego / koleżanko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchaj nawiedzona jedzo od straszenia to są duchy a nie ty po kiego huja tu siedzisz i piszesz bzdury zajmij się czyms pozytecznym a moze to tobie klien tów brakuje niespelna rozumu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie, czy masz juz tabletki czy dopiero masz zamiar szukać?


mam ale nie wiem ile w sumie powinnam ich zazyc i w jaki sposob pomozcie blagam.... nie mam juz siły...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy moze jest szansa abym z kims zaufanym mogla o tym porozmawiac blagam nie mam juz sił..to straszne boje sie ze nie zadziala... i co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was mogłaby podać mi swój numer badz e-mail potrzebuje pogadać o całej sytuacji. Jest mi bardzo cieżko. Jest któraś by sie zdecydowała prosze o odpowiedz pod tym postem. Z góry dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie do tych ktorym art pomogl i sie im udalo. Jak dlugo krwawilyscie po udanym zabiegu??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was mogłaby podać mi swój numer badz e-mail potrzebuje pogadać o całej sytuacji. Jest mi bardzo cieżko. Jest któraś by sie zdecydowała prosze o odpowiedz pod tym postem. Z góry dziękuje


Zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net. znajdziesz tam kobiety przed i po aborcji, pogadamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć czy to możliwe ze po tabletkach beta hcg z 2079,00 spadło w 2 dni do 402,60. Dodam że mam dalej krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was mogłaby podać mi swój numer badz e-mail potrzebuje pogadać o całej sytuacji. Jest mi bardzo cieżko. Jest któraś by sie zdecydowała prosze o odpowiedz pod tym postem. Z góry dziękuje


a może chcesz pogadać na netporadnia.pl ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a może chcesz pogadać na netporadnia.pl ?


Odradzam.  Strona pro-life.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy moze jest szansa abym z kims zaufanym mogla o tym porozmawiac blagam nie mam juz sił..to straszne boje sie ze nie zadziala... i co wtedy?


Magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć czy to możliwe ze po tabletkach beta hcg z 2079,00 spadło w 2 dni do 402,60. Dodam że mam dalej krwawienie.


Tak tzn, że się udało  :Smile:  krwawic możesz nawet do 4 tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy moze jest szansa abym z kims zaufanym mogla o tym porozmawiac blagam nie mam juz sił..to straszne boje sie ze nie zadziala... i co wtedy?


Wtedy kupujesz zestaw na womenonweb i masz 99% szans, że zadziała!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a może chcesz pogadać na netporadnia.pl ?


A o czym mamy z wami gadać?  Nie kumam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wtedy kupujesz zestaw na womenonweb i masz 99% szans, że zadziała!


Wszystkie przesyłki z wow i WHW zostały w tej chwili zablokowane w warszawie.  Nie radzę tam zamawiać.  Trzeba organizować sobie inne opcje niestety  :Frown: 
Po przejęciu stołków w uc przez ludzi PiSu polki zostały pozbawione dostępu do skutecznej i bezpiecznej aborcji medycznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wszystkie przesyłki z wow i whw zostały w tej chwili zablokowane w warszawie.  Nie radzę tam zamawiać.  Trzeba organizować sobie inne opcje niestety 
> po przejęciu stołków w uc przez ludzi pisu polki zostały pozbawione dostępu do skutecznej i bezpiecznej aborcji medycznej.


bzdura, moja paczka dotarła w poniedziałek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tzn, że się udało  krwawic możesz nawet do 4 tygodni


Dziękuję za odpowiedź, czuje się spokojniejsza. za jakiś czas zrobię jeszcze test ciazowy żeby mieć potwierdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź, czuje się spokojniejsza. za jakiś czas zrobię jeszcze test ciazowy żeby mieć potwierdzenie


Powinnaś iść do ginekolog, zrobi Ci usg i zobaczy czy się wszystko dobrze wyczyścilo.  Czasami zostają resztki i konieczny jest zabieg, lepiej to monitorowac żeby uniknąć np zapalenia macicy.  Zazwyczaj samo sie czyści ale lepiej sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bzdura, moja paczka dotarła w poniedziałek.


A do jakiego województwa ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bzdura, moja paczka dotarła w poniedziałek.


Myślę że miałaś ogromne szczęście. 
Nie pisz bzdura tylko dla tego że tobie się udało.  Nie wprowadzaj kobiet w błąd, paczki po prostu nie wchodzą. 
Wejdź na maszwybor.net i zobacz co się dzieje. Dziewczyny nie wiedzą co robić, uc nie ustępuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po tabletkach od p. Anny wasze zabiegi kończyły sie poronieniem??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć czy to możliwe ze po tabletkach beta hcg z 2079,00 spadło w 2 dni do 402,60. Dodam że mam dalej krwawienie.


W którym tc byłaś i ile tego art. Wzięłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po tabletkach od p. Anny wasze zabiegi kończyły sie poronieniem??


Hej mi poszło nie mogę złego słowa powiedzieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mi poszło nie mogę złego słowa powiedzieć.


Ile w paczce zamówiłas tabletek? Były 100% oryginalne? Mogłabyś napisać jak dawkowalas i jak to u ciebie wyglądało? Jak szybko doszła paczka do ciebie? I ile zapłaciłaś? Z góry dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka doszła szybko mieszkam pod miastem czekałam dwa dni miałam 14szt i 2  u mnie to z USG był 11 tydzień ale ja wiem kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia i na pewno był to 13 tydzień zapłaciłam 250 zł paczka była za pobraniem miałam sprawdzenie zawartości i wszystko było w blistrze jak chcesz popisać podaj e-maile to na priv popiszemy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę że miałaś ogromne szczęście. 
> Nie pisz bzdura tylko dla tego że tobie się udało.  Nie wprowadzaj kobiet w błąd, paczki po prostu nie wchodzą. 
> Wejdź na maszwybor.net i zobacz co się dzieje. Dziewczyny nie wiedzą co robić, uc nie ustępuje


Raczej reklama sławnej pani Ani, przestań pisać takie głupoty  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przejrzałam forum i nic nie znalazłam!! Dziewczyny uważajcie na tą oszustke czyli p. ANIE!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej reklama sławnej pani Ani, przestań pisać takie głupoty


Myślę że ktoś prawdę napisał bo na masz wybór faktycznie o tym piszą .Aty przestań tu każdego oczerniać!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paczka doszła szybko mieszkam pod miastem czekałam dwa dni miałam 14szt i 2  u mnie to z USG był 11 tydzień ale ja wiem kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia i na pewno był to 13 tydzień zapłaciłam 250 zł paczka była za pobraniem miałam sprawdzenie zawartości i wszystko było w blistrze jak chcesz popisać podaj e-maile to na priv popiszemy .


A co to znaczy 14 sztuk i 2??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paczka doszła szybko mieszkam pod miastem czekałam dwa dni miałam 14szt i 2  u mnie to z USG był 11 tydzień ale ja wiem kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia i na pewno był to 13 tydzień zapłaciłam 250 zł paczka była za pobraniem miałam sprawdzenie zawartości i wszystko było w blistrze jak chcesz popisać podaj e-maile to na priv popiszemy .


 
matyldupa@gmail.com odezwij sie jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę że ktoś prawdę napisał bo na masz wybór faktycznie o tym piszą .Aty przestań tu każdego oczerniać!!


To podaj link.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przejrzałam forum i nic nie znalazłam!! Dziewczyny uważajcie na tą oszustke czyli p. ANIE!!!!!!!


Oszustka a to bardzo dziwne bogu dziękuję że posłuchałam głosu rozsądku a nie zapewne Pani wpisów zamówiłam paczkę dostałam i nei zostałam oszukana a paczka przyszła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości więc to pani wprowadza dziewczyny w błąd  szlak zapewne Panią trafia że jest ktoś kto ma dostęp do oryginalnych tabletek i takie wysyła i jeszcze zawartość pozwala sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To podaj link.


maszwybor.net.  musisz się zalogować, żeby widzieć wszystkie wątki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka a to bardzo dziwne bogu dziękuję że posłuchałam głosu rozsądku a nie zapewne Pani wpisów zamówiłam paczkę dostałam i nei zostałam oszukana a paczka przyszła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości więc to pani wprowadza dziewczyny w błąd  szlak zapewne Panią trafia że jest ktoś kto ma dostęp do oryginalnych tabletek i takie wysyła i jeszcze zawartość pozwala sprawdzić.


Pani Aniu mam nadzieję, że trafi pani do pierdla w najbliższym czasie, jutro osobiście się pofatyguje i złożę donos na policję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze nie za uwarzyłaś że na tym foru jest tak zawsze nie można napisać że ktoś ma tabsy ok bo ci co witaminki sprzedają jebla dostają więc niema co pisać bo tylko się szkodzi takiej osobie a każda dziewczyna ma swój rozum i wielka mecyja to nie jest w google wpisać jak art wygląda i jak jest spr zawartości to przed zapłatą sprawdzić czy w paczce jest art czy nie  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety, jeśli beta wzrasta to ciąża dalej się rozwija. 
> Który masz tydzień? Jak bralas?
> Mocni krwawilas?  
> Do 12 tygodnia misoprostol nie działa bezpośrednio na zarodek, bo jego krew jeszcze nie ma połączenia z krwią matki. 
> Działa tylko na macice powodując jej skurcze.  Ciąża ma duże szanse na prawidłowy rozwój bez konsekwencji dla płodu. 
> Jeśli serce mówi ci żeby zatrzymać ciążę, to zrób to.


czy to prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze nie za uwarzyłaś że na tym foru jest tak zawsze nie można napisać że ktoś ma tabsy ok bo ci co witaminki sprzedają jebla dostają więc niema co pisać bo tylko się szkodzi takiej osobie a każda dziewczyna ma swój rozum i wielka mecyja to nie jest w google wpisać jak art wygląda i jak jest spr zawartości to przed zapłatą sprawdzić czy w paczce jest art czy nie  .


A ja i tak jutro zgłoszę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy to prawda?


Prawda jest ze jak beta rośnie to ciaza się rozwija... Co będzie z dzieckiem... Nie wiadomo... Niestety nikt nie da Ci gwarancji, że urodzisz zdrowe dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Aniu mam nadzieję, że trafi pani do pierdla w najbliższym czasie, jutro osobiście się pofatyguje i złożę donos na policję.


Naprawdę jesteś głupia bo podając ją na Policje całe forum będzie przewertowane i Ciebie tez po IP znajda tym bardziej ze piszesz ze zgłaszasz donos wiec zaszkodzisz jej sobie i nam tu wszystkim powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paczka doszła szybko mieszkam pod miastem czekałam dwa dni miałam 14szt i 2  u mnie to z USG był 11 tydzień ale ja wiem kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia i na pewno był to 13 tydzień zapłaciłam 250 zł paczka była za pobraniem miałam sprawdzenie zawartości i wszystko było w blistrze jak chcesz popisać podaj e-maile to na priv popiszemy .


miałąś 14 szt i co 2? i co pomogło? ciezko było?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja i tak jutro zgłoszę


a czemu nie dzisiaj ale przecież już rzekomo zgłosiłaś numer Pani Ani na policję dwa razy to samo nie ma sensu hhhhe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naprawdę jesteś głupia bo podając ją na Policje całe forum będzie przewertowane i Ciebie tez po IP znajda tym bardziej ze piszesz ze zgłaszasz donos wiec zaszkodzisz jej sobie i nam tu wszystkim powodzenia.


A proszę bardzo, niech mnie sprawdzają, nie mam nic do ukrycia  :Smile:   nie handluje w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czemu nie dzisiaj ale przecież już rzekomo zgłosiłaś numer Pani Ani na policję dwa razy to samo nie ma sensu hhhhe


Ja jeszcze nie zgłaszałam, jutro będzie mój debiut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czemu nie dzisiaj ale przecież już rzekomo zgłosiłaś numer Pani Ani na policję dwa razy to samo nie ma sensu hhhhe


głupia baba nie wie co pisze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> głupia baba nie wie co pisze .


Nie ma się kim przejmować . Po co siedzisz na forum skoro cię nie dotyczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a nie lepiej poszukać lekarza, który przyjmuje prywatnie, wypisuje zwolnienia i recepty za kasę? U nas pełno takich... Wtedy macie 100% pewności, że dostaniecie lek oryginalny!! 20szy arth w aptece kosztuje 50zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To na pewno ta idiotka co nas uświadamiać chciała i aborcji zabraniała moherowy beret

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumie po co tu siedzisz jak masz coś przeciwko aborcji nie każdy ma możliwość  w danej chili zostać mamą znajdź sobie inne miejsce w sieci  a nie tu ludziom problemy robisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To na pewno ta idiotka co nas uświadamiać chciała i aborcji zabraniała moherowy beret


Dokładnie, mój zestaw już w Pl powinien przyjść w tym tygodniu, dam znać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie, mój zestaw już w Pl powinien przyjść w tym tygodniu, dam znać.


To że jest w Pl o niczym nie świadczy, są dziewczyny które to leki w Polsce mają już od dwóch tygodni i nic z tego nie wynika. 
Wawa blokuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;122448]To że jest w Pl o niczym nie świadczy, są dziewczyny które to leki w Polsce mają już od dwóch tygodni i nic z tego nie wynika. 
Wawa blokuje.[/QUOTE

Pożyjemy zobaczymy ja już po więc mi się nie spieszy.

----------


## Yyy

Dziewczyny, byłam w podobnej sytuacji, szukalam sposobu na poronienie. Zaszła w ciążę biorąc tabletki antykoncepcyjne. W 4 tygodniu ciąża się zatrzymała. Mam małe dziecko i nie byłam w stanie położyć się do szpitala żeby mnie wyłyżeczkowali. Więc zaczęłam czytać po forach, w których wyczytalam to samo co wy. Lek art. Zażywała 4 tab pod język, za 3 godz kolejne 4, ale więcej nie dalam rady więc zaaplikowalam do pochwowo. I straciła nadzieje, po 5 dniach brzuch zaczął mnie bolec jak przy okresie. Dzisiaj mija 6 dzień i ból trwa od rana, lecą skrzepy, dość duże, krwawie... I wybieram się za tydzień do lekarza. Jeśli ktoś ma jakiekolwiek pytania proszę pisać na forum. Chętnie odpowiednio i wam pomoge jeśli będę umiała. I pomyślcie nad antykoncepcja. Wiem jak się teraz czujecie. To straszne przeżycie... I nie oceniajcie mnie z góry, każdemu moze się to przytrafić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, byłam w podobnej sytuacji, szukalam sposobu na poronienie. Zaszła w ciążę biorąc tabletki antykoncepcyjne. W 4 tygodniu ciąża się zatrzymała. Mam małe dziecko i nie byłam w stanie położyć się do szpitala żeby mnie wyłyżeczkowali. Więc zaczęłam czytać po forach, w których wyczytalam to samo co wy. Lek art. Zażywała 4 tab pod język, za 3 godz kolejne 4, ale więcej nie dalam rady więc zaaplikowalam do pochwowo. I straciła nadzieje, po 5 dniach brzuch zaczął mnie bolec jak przy okresie. Dzisiaj mija 6 dzień i ból trwa od rana, lecą skrzepy, dość duże, krwawie... I wybieram się za tydzień do lekarza. Jeśli ktoś ma jakiekolwiek pytania proszę pisać na forum. Chętnie odpowiednio i wam pomoge jeśli będę umiała. I pomyślcie nad antykoncepcja. Wiem jak się teraz czujecie. To straszne przeżycie... I nie oceniajcie mnie z góry, każdemu moze się to przytrafić.


Ja tydzień po "zabiegu" byłam u ginekologa, oczyscilo się ładnie, zawsze lepiej skontrolować czy nie ma potrzeby czyszczenia w szpitalu.  Od razu wypisał mi receptę na plastry antykoncepcyjne i już chodzę z przyklejoym..równiez namawiam do stosowania antykoncepcji od razu po!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedna jednego dnia chce zglaszac i robic nam wszystkim problemy, druga jutro! ale przeciez ona nic zlego nie robi bo nie sprzedaje art! To na chuj tu siedzisz? Tabletki Cie interesuja? Kij ma dwa konce. Sprzedajacy bedzie mial problem ale ty tez! Nie wiem czy jestes na tyle obeznana ze ABORCJA jest karana. Nie ważne w jaki sposob to zrobisz, czy skrobanka, czy przez tabletki ale to jest ABORCJA. Wiec pomysl zanim zrobisz nam kolo dupy i moze tak o sobie tez troche pomysl o ile jeszcze umiesz myslec!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedna jednego dnia chce zglaszac i robic nam wszystkim problemy, druga jutro! ale przeciez ona nic zlego nie robi bo nie sprzedaje art! To na chuj tu siedzisz? Tabletki Cie interesuja? Kij ma dwa konce. Sprzedajacy bedzie mial problem ale ty tez! Nie wiem czy jestes na tyle obeznana ze ABORCJA jest karana. Nie ważne w jaki sposob to zrobisz, czy skrobanka, czy przez tabletki ale to jest ABORCJA. Wiec pomysl zanim zrobisz nam kolo dupy i moze tak o sobie tez troche pomysl o ile jeszcze umiesz myslec!!!!!


Nieprawda!  Kobieta za wykonanie aborcji na sobie nie podlega karze.  Przestępstwem jest pomoc w aborcji,  lub naklanianie do niej. Poczytajcie ustawę aborcyjna i czym jest kompromis aborcyjny.  sprzedaż tabletek poronnych to właśnie pomoc w aborcji .  Poszukajcie w Google ile razy były zatrzymania handlarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotec forte w całości lub na sztuki. Cena do uzgodnienia. mail sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wjazd na chatę, dobre  chyba za dużo CSI oglądasz kolego / koleżanko...


Tak się składa, ze ta osoba opisała wszystko dokładnie na innym forum. I ja nikogo nie straszę idiotko (to do tej co się z gębą rzuciła) tylko stwierdzam fakt, że to jest nielegalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieprawda!  Kobieta za wykonanie aborcji na sobie nie podlega karze.  Przestępstwem jest pomoc w aborcji,  lub naklanianie do niej. Poczytajcie ustawę aborcyjna i czym jest kompromis aborcyjny.  sprzedaż tabletek poronnych to właśnie pomoc w aborcji .  Poszukajcie w Google ile razy były zatrzymania handlarzy.


tak?? co Ty nie powiesz. 2lata temu mialam taka sytuacje ze mnie oszukano. Moj ojciec jest bylym policjantem i po pewnym czasie wszystkiego sie dowiedzial od mojego faceta ze chcialam usunac i zostalam oszukana i ze myslalam o tym zeby to zglosic. Dostalam taki wyklad od ojca mimo to ze wtedy mialam 25lat ze daj spokoj. To nie byl wyklad o to ze chcialam usunac tylko o to zeby to zglosic i nie dlatego ze narobie mu wstydu ale ze narobie sobie problemów, bo wedlug prawa jest to zabronione. Nie mysl sobie ze karane sa tylko te co sprzedaja. Ale skoro chcesz isc na policie i sie przekonac jak to wyglada to droga wolna. Czytajcie sobie nie wiadomo co, warto jednak czasem popytac miedzy znajomymi, policjantem, sędzią, adwokatem itp. Prawo ciągle sie zmienia a sędzia czesto jest kobieta a wiekszosc kobiet nie jest w stanie nas zrozumiec czemu jestesmy zmuszone takiej a nie innej decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak?? co Ty nie powiesz. 2lata temu mialam taka sytuacje ze mnie oszukano. Moj ojciec jest bylym policjantem i po pewnym czasie wszystkiego sie dowiedzial od mojego faceta ze chcialam usunac i zostalam oszukana i ze myslalam o tym zeby to zglosic. Dostalam taki wyklad od ojca mimo to ze wtedy mialam 25lat ze daj spokoj. To nie byl wyklad o to ze chcialam usunac tylko o to zeby to zglosic i nie dlatego ze narobie mu wstydu ale ze narobie sobie problemów, bo wedlug prawa jest to zabronione. Nie mysl sobie ze karane sa tylko te co sprzedaja. Ale skoro chcesz isc na policie i sie przekonac jak to wyglada to droga wolna. Czytajcie sobie nie wiadomo co, warto jednak czasem popytac miedzy znajomymi, policjantem, sędzią, adwokatem itp. Prawo ciągle sie zmienia a sędzia czesto jest kobieta a wiekszosc kobiet nie jest w stanie nas zrozumiec czemu jestesmy zmuszone takiej a nie innej decyzji.


nic nie poradzę, że twój ojciec jest niedoinformowany - w ustawie stoi jak byk : kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana. Podaj mi przykład, gdzie kobieta została ukarana za aborcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

— Ustawa z dnia 6 czerwca 1997 r. – Kodeks karny (Dz. U. z 1997 r. Nr 88, poz. 553 ze zm.)

Kobieta ciężarna nie ponosi odpowiedzialności karnej za przerwanie ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dokładnie tutaj :

USTAWA z dnia 7 stycznia 1993 r. o planowaniu rodziny, ochronie płodu ludzkiego i warunkach dopuszczalności przerywania ciąży

Art. 149a. 

§1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2.
§2. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pozatym gdy ktos nie wysyla tbl arthrotec tylko witaminy to nie pomaga w aborcji. Kiedys przywlaszczenie po wyzej 250zl bylo karane ale przepisy teraz sie zmienily i powyzej 400zl jezt, wiec zgloszenie nic nie da. po nizej 400zl bedzie tylko grzywna od 20zl do 500zl. A skoro byly to witaminy to nic nie udowodni ze np, ja pomagalam w aborcji. Uwierz mi ze jest duzo metod na pominiecie odpowiedzialnosci. A za handlarzy coraz bardziej sie biorą i za oszustow przez internet. Ostatnio jakiegos Pana zatrzymali na poczcie. Wiec wszystko do czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aborcja protest
Protest przeciwko aborcji  /  fot. Tomasz Gzell  /  źródło: PAP
Kobieta będzie karana za "spowodowanie śmierci dziecka poczętego", a lekarz - za uszkodzenie jego ciała, nawet jeśli byłoby to w ramach diagnozowania lub leczenia - to propozycje zmian w kodeksie karnym przedstawione przez działającą przy ministrze sprawiedliwości komisję kodyfikacyjną prawa karnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pozatym gdy ktos nie wysyla tbl arthrotec tylko witaminy to nie pomaga w aborcji. Kiedys przywlaszczenie po wyzej 250zl bylo karane ale przepisy teraz sie zmienily i powyzej 400zl jezt, wiec zgloszenie nic nie da. po nizej 400zl bedzie tylko grzywna od 20zl do 500zl. A skoro byly to witaminy to nic nie udowodni ze np, ja pomagalam w aborcji. Uwierz mi ze jest duzo metod na pominiecie odpowiedzialnosci. A za handlarzy coraz bardziej sie biorą i za oszustow przez internet. Ostatnio jakiegos Pana zatrzymali na poczcie. Wiec wszystko do czasu


u Was w rodzinie ta nieznajomość prawa jest dziedziczna, czy co ? Ja ci podaję paragrafy na pomoc w aborcji, a handel tabletkami aborcyjnymi właśnie pod to podchodzi, a ty mi tu z jakimiś kwotami, które mają znaczenie, ale wtedy, kiedy ukradniesz batona ze sklepu. Tu nie mają znaczenia, bo to nie kradzież tylko handel. Nie wypowiadaj się więc może już w tym temacie, idź może pielić ogródek, albo biegać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aborcja protest
> Protest przeciwko aborcji  /  fot. Tomasz Gzell  /  źródło: PAP
> Kobieta będzie karana za "spowodowanie śmierci dziecka poczętego", a lekarz - za uszkodzenie jego ciała, nawet jeśli byłoby to w ramach diagnozowania lub leczenia - to propozycje zmian w kodeksie karnym przedstawione przez działającą przy ministrze sprawiedliwości komisję kodyfikacyjną prawa karnego.


to co Ty podajesz to są PROPOZYCJE, a ja podałam wyciągi z OBOWIĄZUJĄCEJ ustawy, nie wiem jak mam to wytłumaczyć, żeby do Ciebie dotarło. Mam nadzieję, że reszta dziewczyn chociaż rozumie, i nie nakręca się Twoimi beznadziejnymi postami. 

PROPOZYCJE do ustaw każdy może sobie zgłaszać, ale nie znaczy to , że zostanie to uchwalone. Ja np. chcę zgłosić, żeby wszystkich mocherów i katooszołomów wysłać na Tajwan. Czy to automatycznie oznacza, że oni już tam są ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co tu siedzisz skoro wszystkim chcesz robić koło dupy piszesz tu ciągle i ciągle jak nie straszysz to kogoś oczerniasz nudzi ci się nie masz innych zajęć czy nikt cię nie kocha i wyżywasz się na całym świecie -nie dziwię się nikt by z taką zapatrzoną w siebie nie myślącą o innych hipokrytką długo nie wytrzymał.Nie znasz jej ojca a wyzywasz że nie douczony wszystkich w domu chyba nie masz tak jak i tą kobietę nękasz tylko za to że art ma i sprzeda jak ktoś potrzebuje .Taki polski James Bond walczący z cyberprzestępczością!!!!! Mi koleżanka jest winna 5 zł może tą sprawą też sie zajmiesz i doniesiesz była byś wtedy pożyteczna!!! Błazenada z Twojej strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Naucz sie czytac ze zrozumienem kobieto. Próbuje uswiadomic do tego ze jezeli ktos nie wysle art tylko witaminy nie pomaga w aborcji! to raz a dwa, jezeli oszusto z witaminami jest ponizej 400zl to jest to tylko wykroczenie. Czyli wysylam witamini za 350zl i to jest tylko wykroczenie wedlug prawa. Teraz rozumiesz bo prosciej juz sie nie da tego napisac. I sama idz biegaj!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie ogarnijcie się, mogę tutaj spamic że usunęła a tak na prawdę nie być w ciąży nigdy... Myślicie, że policja każde IP sprawdza i potem dochodzenie robi kto przerwał kto nie przerwał... Jak to udowodnia... Litości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co tu siedzisz skoro wszystkim chcesz robić koło dupy piszesz tu ciągle i ciągle jak nie straszysz to kogoś oczerniasz nudzi ci się nie masz innych zajęć czy nikt cię nie kocha i wyżywasz się na całym świecie -nie dziwię się nikt by z taką zapatrzoną w siebie nie myślącą o innych hipokrytką długo nie wytrzymał.Nie znasz jej ojca a wyzywasz że nie douczony wszystkich w domu chyba nie masz tak jak i tą kobietę nękasz tylko za to że art ma i sprzeda jak ktoś potrzebuje .Taki polski James Bond walczący z cyberprzestępczością!!!!! Mi koleżanka jest winna 5 zł może tą sprawą też sie zajmiesz i doniesiesz była byś wtedy pożyteczna!!! Błazenada z Twojej strony


Jestem za, bardzo mądrze to ujelas. Dzieki ze chociaz Ty rozumiesz o czym pisze i ze pójscie na policje to jest poprostu glupota. Ale cóż kazdy ma takie prawo tylko nie karzt chce sobie robic kolo dupy za jakies nie duze kwoty. Rodzina i znajomi nie musza wiedziec o naszych prywatnych sprawach i byborach. Lepiej tak zrobic niż porzucić pod mostem. z dwojga zlego i tak wybieramy naszym zdaniem mniejsze zlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no niestety, osoba wklejająca ustawę ma rację. Nic nie grozi kobiecie za przerwanie ciąży. Ja zostałam wezwana na przesłuchanie, kiedy moją paczkę z womenonweb zatrzymano w celnym. Dzielnicowy zadawał mi pytania, na co mi te tabletki, ile kosztowały itp. Powiedziałam, że zamówiłam je na własny użytek. Przesłuchanie było po to, żeby się dowiedzieć, czy nie zamierzam ich wprowadzać do obrotu - bo właśnie to jest karane, a nie aborcja. Powiedziałam do niego, że oboje dobrze wiemy na co są te tabletki - pokiwał tylko głową. Dlaczego wtedy nie zakuł mnie w kajdanki ?Wg waszego rozumowania powinnam już dawno siedzieć za kratkami, tymczasem moje paczka po złożeniu wyjaśnień została zwolniona, a śledztwo umorzone. 

więc nie straszcie bo kobieta w niechcianej ciąży ma wystarczająco dużo stresów, żeby ją jeszcze kryminałem straszyć, w sytuacji, gdy nie łamie prawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was mogłaby podać mi swój numer badz e-mail potrzebuje pogadać o całej sytuacji. Jest mi bardzo cieżko. Jest któraś by sie zdecydowała prosze o odpowiedz pod tym postem. Z góry dziękuje


cześć!

Jestem dziś cały wieczór na livechacie, na netporadnia.pl. Jeśli masz ochotę - możemy tam porozmawiać na privie, całkiem anonimowo. Także, mam nadzieję, do spotkania w netporadni! Pozdrawiam Cię.
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy to mozliwe zebym po zabiegu krwawila tylko tydzien??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy to mozliwe zebym po zabiegu krwawila tylko tydzien??


Możliwe, też tak miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć!
> 
> Jestem dziś cały wieczór na livechacie, na netporadnia.pl. Jeśli masz ochotę - możemy tam porozmawiać na privie, całkiem anonimowo. Także, mam nadzieję, do spotkania w netporadni! Pozdrawiam Cię.
> Ania


Netporadnia.. Co to za dziwny twór? 
Namawiacie tam kobiety żeby nie przerywaly ciąży? 
A po co? 
Świata nie zbawicie,  ponad 100 000 Polek rocznie dokonuje aborcji. 
Skala jest ogromna a Dziewczyny niedoinformowane co im wolno, co jest legalne a co nie, jak bezpiecznie stosować leki.. 
Potrzebują wsparcia w decyzji i informacji. 
Nie prolajferskiego bełkotu.
Chcesz pomóc Aniu?  Zaadoptuj piątkę dzieci z zespołem downa,  na pewno twói bracia Terlikowski i Kaja Godek dadzą Ci medal, i nic więcej bo ich interesują tylko zarodki. 
Narodzone Dzieci już nie bardzo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możliwe, też tak miałam


Rozumiem ze zabieg przeszlas pomyslnie tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec!



Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania ARTHROTEC, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS



Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem ze zabieg przeszlas pomyslnie tak?


Tak, jestem po hcg i po kontroli u gin, wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy arthrotec forte takze pomoże na to??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy arthrotec forte takze pomoże na to??


forte, czy zwykły, nie ma znaczenia, oba mają po 200 mcg misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 3 tyg po poronieniu i jeszcze nie dostalam miesiaczki czy to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 3 tyg po poronieniu i jeszcze nie dostalam miesiaczki czy to normalne?


okres przychodzi 4-8 tygodni po poronieniu. Aborcja udana? potwierdzone przez badania ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Netporadnia.. Co to za dziwny twór? 
> Namawiacie tam kobiety żeby nie przerywaly ciąży? 
> A po co? 
> Świata nie zbawicie,  ponad 100 000 Polek rocznie dokonuje aborcji. 
> Skala jest ogromna a Dziewczyny niedoinformowane co im wolno, co jest legalne a co nie, jak bezpiecznie stosować leki.. 
> Potrzebują wsparcia w decyzji i informacji. 
> Nie prolajferskiego bełkotu.
> Chcesz pomóc Aniu?  Zaadoptuj piątkę dzieci z zespołem downa,  na pewno twói bracia Terlikowski i Kaja Godek dadzą Ci medal, i nic więcej bo ich interesują tylko zarodki. 
> Narodzone Dzieci już nie bardzo...


Na czym opierasz swoje domniemania na temat netporadni? 
Owszem, zgadzam się z tobą, że kobiety potrzebują wsparcia i informacji i dokładnie tym zajmuje się netporadnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym tc byłaś i ile tego art. Wzięłaś?


z miesiączki wychodzi 5 tydz, z moich obliczeń 3 tydz. pierwsza dawkę wzięłam niedziela 28.02 4 tab. co 3 godz. w sumie 12 tabletek miałam pierwszego dnia delikatne skurcze i krwawienie w czwartek zrobiłam bet wyszła 1850,0 w poniedziałek zrobiłam drugą w innym laboratorium wyszło 2079.00. Gdy wróciłam do domu wzięłam pozostałe 8 tab 4 co 3 godz. nie miałam zadnych skurczy tylko krwawienie w srode powtórzyłam bete i miałam duzy spadek 402,60. do dzisiaj utrzymuje sie krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak mam to zażyć 4x3 co 3h? I jaka jest lepsza metoda dopochwowo czy pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> okres przychodzi 4-8 tygodni po poronieniu. Aborcja udana? potwierdzone przez badania ?


Tak aborcja udana. Macica czysta, potwierdzone w szpitalu i gin. A jak jest z dniami plodnymi i nieplodnymi? Wszystko powraca dopiero po misiaczce tak? Czyli dni po poronieniu liczaa sie jako nieplodne do 1 cyklu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak aborcja udana. Macica czysta, potwierdzone w szpitalu i gin. A jak jest z dniami plodnymi i nieplodnymi? Wszystko powraca dopiero po misiaczce tak? Czyli dni po poronieniu liczaa sie jako nieplodne do 1 cyklu?


absolutnie nie. Płodność wraca natychmiast, nawet 10 dni po aborcji możesz mieć już owulacje. Spotkałam się kiedyś z przypadkiem, że dziewczyna nawet nie doczekała się pierwszej miesiączki po aborcji, bo od razu znów wpadła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny. mam duzy problem. jest w 8 tyg ciąży, zamawialam tabl. z women on web, niestety zostaly zatrzymane przez urzad celny w zabrzu, czas mi ucieka. Z wow napisali ze moga przeslac paczke na inny adres najlepiej na inne woj. Niestety nie mam nikogo z podanych woj. ja jestem ze slaskiego i tu noestety paczki sa zatrzymywane. Boje sie ale czy ktoras z Was zgodzilaby sie na odebranie paczki na swoj adres , przepakowanie i odeslenie na moj adres? Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz. Jedynie ze ma ktos jakis inny pomysl, bylabym bardzo wdzieczna..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadanie tych tabletek karalne nie jest, ale sprzedawanie ich - już tak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny. mam duzy problem. jest w 8 tyg ciąży, zamawialam tabl. z women on web, niestety zostaly zatrzymane przez urzad celny w zabrzu, czas mi ucieka. Z wow napisali ze moga przeslac paczke na inny adres najlepiej na inne woj. Niestety nie mam nikogo z podanych woj. ja jestem ze slaskiego i tu noestety paczki sa zatrzymywane. Boje sie ale czy ktoras z Was zgodzilaby sie na odebranie paczki na swoj adres , przepakowanie i odeslenie na moj adres? Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz. Jedynie ze ma ktos jakis inny pomysl, bylabym bardzo wdzieczna..


Zamawianie na inny adres nic nie da , bo teraz wszystkie paczki stoją.  Zarejestruj się na maszwybor.net,  tam przeczytasz co robić w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny. mam duzy problem. jest w 8 tyg ciąży, zamawialam tabl. z women on web, niestety zostaly zatrzymane przez urzad celny w zabrzu, czas mi ucieka. Z wow napisali ze moga przeslac paczke na inny adres najlepiej na inne woj. Niestety nie mam nikogo z podanych woj. ja jestem ze slaskiego i tu noestety paczki sa zatrzymywane. Boje sie ale czy ktoras z Was zgodzilaby sie na odebranie paczki na swoj adres , przepakowanie i odeslenie na moj adres? Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz. Jedynie ze ma ktos jakis inny pomysl, bylabym bardzo wdzieczna..


Niestety w sprawie przepakowania i odesłania tabletek nie pomogę. Chciałem się jednak z Tobą podzielić moim spostrzeżeniem odnośnie tej sytuacji. Nie odczytujesz tego, że tabletki które nie przyszły dają Tobie czas na zastanowienie się jeszcze raz nad Twoją decyzją? 8 tygodni to czas kiedy Twój maluch w brzuchu może mieć wykształcone wszystkie najważniejsze narządy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety w sprawie przepakowania i odesłania tabletek nie pomogę. Chciałem się jednak z Tobą podzielić moim spostrzeżeniem odnośnie tej sytuacji. Nie odczytujesz tego, że tabletki które nie przyszły dają Tobie czas na zastanowienie się jeszcze raz nad Twoją decyzją? 8 tygodni to czas kiedy Twój maluch w brzuchu może mieć wykształcone wszystkie najważniejsze narządy...


Pro-lifie , w domach dziecka dzieci urodzone z niechcianych ciąż czekają, aż im ktoś przeczyta bajkę na dobranoc.  Zmykaj stąd!  Szybciutko, szybciutko !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pro-lifie , w domach dziecka dzieci urodzone z niechcianych ciąż czekają, aż im ktoś przeczyta bajkę na dobranoc.  Zmykaj stąd!  Szybciutko, szybciutko !


Dzieciom w domach dziecka czytałem bajki. Jesteś za wolnością w podejmowaniu decyzji więc i uszanuj moją wolność wyrażenia swojej opinii na forum. Dlaczego mnie przepędzasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To o maluchach w brzuchu idź sobie rozmawiać z mamusiami w chcianej ciąży.  Tym tutaj niepotrzebne twoje pranie mózgu.  One chcą pozbyć się problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To o maluchach w brzuchu idź sobie rozmawiać z mamusiami w chcianej ciąży.  Tym tutaj niepotrzebne twoje pranie mózgu.  One chcą pozbyć się problemu.


Dziękuję za Twoją odpowiedź. Nie wiem czy widzisz ale jesteś bardzo agresywna/y i autorytarna/y w tym co piszesz. To co Ty nazywasz problemem dla mnie jest dzieckiem. Co Twoim zdaniem jest praniem mózgu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To o maluchach w brzuchu idź sobie rozmawiać z mamusiami w chcianej ciąży.  Tym tutaj niepotrzebne twoje pranie mózgu.  One chcą pozbyć się problemu.


Zastanawiam się skąd Ty wiesz czego "tym mamusią" potrzeba?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

793 309 885 
Witam czy ma ktos na sprzedanie tabletki najlepiej z Łodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytanie o zestaw z womenonweb, czy dotarł do kogoś w tym tygodniu?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytanie o zestaw z womenonweb, czy dotarł do kogoś w tym tygodniu?????


Docierały do zachodniopomorskiego. 
Reszta stoi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za Twoją odpowiedź. Nie wiem czy widzisz ale jesteś bardzo agresywna/y i autorytarna/y w tym co piszesz. To co Ty nazywasz problemem dla mnie jest dzieckiem. Co Twoim zdaniem jest praniem mózgu?


Praniem mózgu według mnie jest to iż wmowiono tobie że 8 tygodniowa zygota, absolutnie nie zdolna do samodzielnego życia po za organizmem matki to dziecko... 
Dziecko to człowiek który się narodził,  a to o czym opowiadamy tutaj to, zarodki, zygoty, płody... Być może mają narządy, serce pompuje krew ale co z tego? 
Nie zmienia to faktu iż te narządy nie są w stanie utrzymać go przy życiu. Żyje tylko dla tego że żywi go moja macica.  Podkresle MOJA.  Może nie życzę sobie by coś na mnie pasożytowalo. Na szczęście prawo polskie mnie chroni, nic mi zrobią za pozbycie się zygoty i to chyba raczej też przemawia na moją korzyść .  Za zabójstwo człowieka grozi więzienie, za usunięcie płodu nie grozi nic.... 

Nie będziemy już więcej z tobą dyskutować prolifie. Na Takich jak ty, naiwnych miłośników życia poczętego nie będziemy tracić cennego czasu, musimy mieć go dużo dla biednych, Wystraszonych i niedoinformowanych kobiet które raczej nie zmienią decyzji dlatego że zarodek ma serce i narządy. 
Proliferska miłością bliźniego, nienarodzonego dzieci raczej nie wykarmią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec fore. W opakowaniu jest 20tabletek. Tabletki kupilam w Polsce sa oryginalnie zamknięte. Cena to 150zl + kw Polecony 5zl, za pobraniem 18. Wiecej informacji pod nr 886-805-112

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z jakiego źródła je masz?


> Witam. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec fore. W opakowaniu jest 20tabletek. Tabletki kupilam w Polsce sa oryginalnie zamknięte. Cena to 150zl + kw Polecony 5zl, za pobraniem 18. Wiecej informacji pod nr 886-805-112

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z jakiego źródła je masz?


od mojego znajomego co ma mozliwosc zalatwic recepte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Docierały do zachodniopomorskiego. 
> Reszta stoi.


Myślicie, że puszczą paczki????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę że tak bo wawa też powoli puszcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spoko, ja juz po ale nie chciałabym żeby kasa przypadła... Poza tym zawsze mogę sprzedać komuś kto potrzebuje na już zestawu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mysle ,ze to duze ryzyko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...takze dla Ciebie!
to dilerzy zachwalaja ,ze wszystko bedzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Praniem mózgu według mnie jest to iż wmowiono tobie że 8 tygodniowa zygota, absolutnie nie zdolna do samodzielnego życia po za organizmem matki to dziecko... 
> Dziecko to człowiek który się narodził,  a to o czym opowiadamy tutaj to, zarodki, zygoty, płody... Być może mają narządy, serce pompuje krew ale co z tego? 
> Nie zmienia to faktu iż te narządy nie są w stanie utrzymać go przy życiu. Żyje tylko dla tego że żywi go moja macica.  Podkresle MOJA.  Może nie życzę sobie by coś na mnie pasożytowalo. Na szczęście prawo polskie mnie chroni, nic mi zrobią za pozbycie się zygoty i to chyba raczej też przemawia na moją korzyść .  Za zabójstwo człowieka grozi więzienie, za usunięcie płodu nie grozi nic.... 
> 
> Nie będziemy już więcej z tobą dyskutować prolifie. Na Takich jak ty, naiwnych miłośników życia poczętego nie będziemy tracić cennego czasu, musimy mieć go dużo dla biednych, Wystraszonych i niedoinformowanych kobiet które raczej nie zmienią decyzji dlatego że zarodek ma serce i narządy. 
> Proliferska miłością bliźniego, nienarodzonego dzieci raczej nie wykarmią.


 hmmmm... a wiec idac za twoim rozumowaniem to miesieczne dziecko to tez pasozyt! bo nie jest sie sam wyzywic itp 
czyli kiedy człowiek jest czlowiekiem 20latek?40 latek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po właśnie, robiłam w 4 tygodniu, brałam 2 tabletki pod język co 2 godziny i chyba się udało. nie miałam większych dolegliwości, ani bóli, było mi tylko słabo i miałam dreszcze. po 6 tabletkach zaczęłam lekko krwawić, po 8 tabletce jakoś po 5 godzinach zauważyłam ok 1cm gąbeczke. jeżeli to rozważasz, to nie ma sensu czekać, bo im szybciej tym lepiej..u mnie jak widać bez większych dolegliwości. pozdrawiam




to znowu ja, po 1,5 roku postanowiłam wejść na forum i odnaleźć swój post, przypomnieć sobie, co wtedy czułam itp..tym bardziej, że jest miesiąc, w którym moje dziecko obchodziłoby swój pierwszy roczek. jak to przeżyłam? sama nie wiem, najgorszy pierwsze miesiace, pierwszy rok. sama dziwie się, że nie popełniłam jakiegoś samobójstwa wtedy czy coś. zawaliło się moje całe życie wtedy. niby miało być lepiej, miałam iść na studia, zapomnieć, świetnie sie bawić i żyć jak przystało na te 20 lat  :Smile:  a jak było? już pierwszego wieczoru po wzięciu tych tabletek myślałam, że umrę z rozpaczy. i tak sobie umierałam-każdego dnia coraz bardziej. na studia nie poszłam, wszyscy do dzisiaj pytają się dlaczego. do tego doszły lęki, sny, gdzie widziałam małego, płaczącego chłopca, jakaś 18stka i ktoś mi gratuluje, że wspaniałego syna wychowałam (tak!! uważam, że byłby to syn!!!). pewnie nie pisałabym już tego postu, pewnie nie byłabym gdzie jestem, ani gdziekolwiek indziej, gdyby nie fakt, że bardzo pomógł mi ktoś nowy, w kim się zakochałam, który nawet nie ma pojęcia, ile dla mnie zrobił swoją obecnością. i jestem bardzo szczęśliwa, chociaż nie będzie ważniejszej osoby w moim życiu niż ojciec mojego niedoszłego dziecka. i mimo że nie jesteśmy w stanie już nawet na siebie spojrzeć, i to chyba właśnie przez to wszystko, nigdy już do końca nie będę w stanie być szczęśliwa z kimkolwiek innym, ale uważam, że to jest moja kara za to co zrobiłam. co do dzieci..nie wyobrażam sobie ich mieć, początkowo, kiedy zaczęłam być w nowym związku, przez pierwsze miesiące ciągle się martwiłam, że jestem w ciąży, mimo że antykoncepcja była zawsze podwójna. dochodziło do tego że kupowałam kilka testów w miesiącu i wynik negatywny mnie nie uspakajał, i tak czułam że znowu jestem w ciąży. taka moja paranoja. dopiero ostatnio, staram się być spokojna i myśle sobie "wyluzuj poczekaj na okres". momentami żałuję, że nie urodziłam i nie oddałam do adopcji rodzinie ze wskazaniem cokolwiek, chciałabym moc teraz odwiedzić moje dziecko dotknąć, przytulić. bo sama nie byłabym w stanie go wychować, akurat moja samotnie wychowująca mama została babcią od mojej siostry, fakt że siostra miała już męża, ale i tak, jako że jej pierwsze dziecko to potrzebowała dużo pomocy. jakoś jej rozwiązanie pokryło się z moim poczęciem. myślałam też by uciec do domu samotnej matki. wszystko, byle tylko to dziecko żyło. ale myśleniem nic nie zmienię już. bardzo za nim tęsknie, chociaż nawet go nie poznałam. ogromna skaza na psychice i już nigdy nic nie bedzie takie same. dlatego, jeśli to rozważacie, to weźcie to pod uwagę, teraz niby mam całkiem spoko życie, rok w związku, pierwszy semestr na studiach skonczony, ale czasami przychodzą takie momenty, kiedy siadam i przychodzi do mnie myśl, że moje życie by tak nie wyglądało, że na to nie zasługuje. najczęściej jest tak właśnie wtedy, kiedy jestem najbardziej szczęśliwa. dlatego zastanowcie się dobrze i-z góry-współczuję  :Wink:  PS. "myślałam, że będzie ciężko, ale okazało się inaczej" słowa mojej siostry o macierzyństwie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spoko, ja juz po ale nie chciałabym żeby kasa przypadła... Poza tym zawsze mogę sprzedać komuś kto potrzebuje na już zestawu.


Posiadasz go nadal? bylabym chetna, za jaka kwote?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to znowu ja, po 1,5 roku postanowiłam wejść na forum i odnaleźć swój post, przypomnieć sobie, co wtedy czułam itp..tym bardziej, że jest miesiąc, w którym moje dziecko obchodziłoby swój pierwszy roczek. jak to przeżyłam? sama nie wiem, najgorszy pierwsze miesiace, pierwszy rok. sama dziwie się, że nie popełniłam jakiegoś samobójstwa wtedy czy coś. zawaliło się moje całe życie wtedy. niby miało być lepiej, miałam iść na studia, zapomnieć, świetnie sie bawić i żyć jak przystało na te 20 lat  a jak było? już pierwszego wieczoru po wzięciu tych tabletek myślałam, że umrę z rozpaczy. i tak sobie umierałam-każdego dnia coraz bardziej. na studia nie poszłam, wszyscy do dzisiaj pytają się dlaczego. do tego doszły lęki, sny, gdzie widziałam małego, płaczącego chłopca, jakaś 18stka i ktoś mi gratuluje, że wspaniałego syna wychowałam (tak!! uważam, że byłby to syn!!!). pewnie nie pisałabym już tego postu, pewnie nie byłabym gdzie jestem, ani gdziekolwiek indziej, gdyby nie fakt, że bardzo pomógł mi ktoś nowy, w kim się zakochałam, który nawet nie ma pojęcia, ile dla mnie zrobił swoją obecnością. i jestem bardzo szczęśliwa, chociaż nie będzie ważniejszej osoby w moim życiu niż ojciec mojego niedoszłego dziecka. i mimo że nie jesteśmy w stanie już nawet na siebie spojrzeć, i to chyba właśnie przez to wszystko, nigdy już do końca nie będę w stanie być szczęśliwa z kimkolwiek innym, ale uważam, że to jest moja kara za to co zrobiłam. co do dzieci..nie wyobrażam sobie ich mieć, początkowo, kiedy zaczęłam być w nowym związku, przez pierwsze miesiące ciągle się martwiłam, że jestem w ciąży, mimo że antykoncepcja była zawsze podwójna. dochodziło do tego że kupowałam kilka testów w miesiącu i wynik negatywny mnie nie uspakajał, i tak czułam że znowu jestem w ciąży. taka moja paranoja. dopiero ostatnio, staram się być spokojna i myśle sobie "wyluzuj poczekaj na okres". momentami żałuję, że nie urodziłam i nie oddałam do adopcji rodzinie ze wskazaniem cokolwiek, chciałabym moc teraz odwiedzić moje dziecko dotknąć, przytulić. bo sama nie byłabym w stanie go wychować, akurat moja samotnie wychowująca mama została babcią od mojej siostry, fakt że siostra miała już męża, ale i tak, jako że jej pierwsze dziecko to potrzebowała dużo pomocy. jakoś jej rozwiązanie pokryło się z moim poczęciem. myślałam też by uciec do domu samotnej matki. wszystko, byle tylko to dziecko żyło. ale myśleniem nic nie zmienię już. bardzo za nim tęsknie, chociaż nawet go nie poznałam. ogromna skaza na psychice i już nigdy nic nie bedzie takie same. dlatego, jeśli to rozważacie, to weźcie to pod uwagę, teraz niby mam całkiem spoko życie, rok w związku, pierwszy semestr na studiach skonczony, ale czasami przychodzą takie momenty, kiedy siadam i przychodzi do mnie myśl, że moje życie by tak nie wyglądało, że na to nie zasługuje. najczęściej jest tak właśnie wtedy, kiedy jestem najbardziej szczęśliwa. dlatego zastanowcie się dobrze i-z góry-współczuję  PS. "myślałam, że będzie ciężko, ale okazało się inaczej" słowa mojej siostry o macierzyństwie


Pieprzenie... Ja w czerwcu robilam zabieg pierwszy raz, teraz po raz drugi.  Nie żałuję, nie myślę o tym w ogóle, nie mam wyrzutów sumienia.  Mam już jedno dziecko i wystarczy.  Każda z nas jest inna.  A jeśli ktoś jest taki wrażliwy to po prostu nie usuwa tylko rodzi, proste.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hmmmm... a wiec idac za twoim rozumowaniem to miesieczne dziecko to tez pasozyt! bo nie jest sie sam wyzywic itp 
> czyli kiedy człowiek jest czlowiekiem 20latek?40 latek?


Nie.  Miesięczne dziecko jest w stanie przeżyć po za organizmem matki. 
Jest czlowiekiem... 
Od momentu narodzin. Do tego czasu jest PŁODEM.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do dziewczyn ktorym zabieg sie nie udal ile czasu krwawilyscie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie.  Miesięczne dziecko jest w stanie przeżyć po za organizmem matki. 
> Jest czlowiekiem... 
> Od momentu narodzin. Do tego czasu jest PŁODEM.


Dokładnie, a 5 tydzień to Embrion, który ma 3mm..zabierzcie tą fanatyczke z forum bo psuje atmosferę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do dziewczyn ktorym zabieg sie nie udal ile czasu krwawilyscie??


Tydzień.  Ale krwawic można do 4 tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie, a 5 tydzień to Embrion, który ma 3mm..zabierzcie tą fanatyczke z forum bo psuje atmosferę


Embrion, zygota, zarodek,  pasożyt. 
Z resztą, jak zwał tak zwał.  Nie wiem jakie ma cechy ludzkie bo nie miałam okazji dojrzeć tak szybko poszedł w kanalize.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na Takich jak ty, naiwnych miłośników życia poczętego nie będziemy tracić cennego czasu, musimy mieć go dużo dla biednych, Wystraszonych i niedoinformowanych kobiet które raczej nie zmienią decyzji dlatego że zarodek ma serce i narządy.


Interesującym faktem jest, że na pytania tych "biednych, wystraszonych i niedoinformowanych kobiet" odpowiadacie rzadko kiedy, zaś do kłótni z "pro-lifami" jesteście pierwsze.

Dziecko 8-tygodniowe przy dzisiejszej technologii jest w stanie rozwinąć się i przeżyć poza macicą matki. Jeśli jednak patrzeć w ten sposób to miesięczne, urodzone już, dziecko również nie jest człowiekiem - bo przecież bez nas nie da rady, więc jakie ma znaczenie? Och, a poza tym, nie umie jeszcze myśleć samodzielnie, więc dlaczego traktować to jako dziecko, a nie jak płód? Jaka jest różnica, drogie Panie?


"Pieprzenie... Ja w czerwcu robilam zabieg pierwszy raz, teraz po raz drugi. Nie żałuję, nie myślę o tym w ogóle, nie mam wyrzutów sumienia. Mam już jedno dziecko i wystarczy. Każda z nas jest inna. A jeśli ktoś jest taki wrażliwy to po prostu nie usuwa tylko rodzi, proste."

Poważnie? Masz jedno dziecko, wiesz jak to jest przechodzić ciążę i kolejne dziecko traktujesz jak zwykłą ciapkę, płoda do usunięcia? Cóż. Nie sądzę by była to kwestia wrażliwości - raczej inteligencji.

I nie, nie jestem pro-lifem. Sama byłam w ciąży. Byłam. Podjęłam decyzję. Ale nie powiem, że to jest płód, coś, co tylko spłukuję w kiblu. 
I kolejne nie. Argument sprzed kilku stron, że nauka rozdziela, kiedy płód staje się dzieckiem. Tak? Kilka razy nauka myślała, że tak jest, za każdym razem okazywało się inaczej. Ten kilkutygodniowy płód reaguje już na bodźce, co więcej - odczuwa ból gdy usuwasz. 
Kreujecie się na wyzwolone, silne i niezależne, ale w większości nie reprezentujecie nic poza marną podróbką feministek. Współczuję waszym istniejącym dzieciom, nie mogą na was liczyć, prawdopodobnie nie przekażecie im nic, nie pokażecie niczego interesującego, jesteście na to zbyt płytkie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o szybką odpowiedź. Dlaczego z arthortec forte należy według zaczytanych tu informacji wydłubać rdzeń tabletki? Nie osłabia to działania tabletki? Co zawiera rdzeń tej tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o szybką odpowiedź. Dlaczego z arthortec forte należy według zaczytanych tu informacji wydłubać rdzeń tabletki? Nie osłabia to działania tabletki? Co zawiera rdzeń tej tabletki?


rdzeń tabletki zawiera środek przeciwbólowy o nazwie diklofenak, który nie bierze udziału w procesie aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Interesującym faktem jest, że na pytania tych "biednych, wystraszonych i niedoinformowanych kobiet" odpowiadacie rzadko kiedy, zaś do kłótni z "pro-lifami" jesteście pierwsze.
> 
> Dziecko 8-tygodniowe przy dzisiejszej technologii jest w stanie rozwinąć się i przeżyć poza macicą matki. Jeśli jednak patrzeć w ten sposób to miesięczne, urodzone już, dziecko również nie jest człowiekiem - bo przecież bez nas nie da rady, więc jakie ma znaczenie? Och, a poza tym, nie umie jeszcze myśleć samodzielnie, więc dlaczego traktować to jako dziecko, a nie jak płód? Jaka jest różnica, drogie Panie?
> 
> 
> "Pieprzenie... Ja w czerwcu robilam zabieg pierwszy raz, teraz po raz drugi. Nie żałuję, nie myślę o tym w ogóle, nie mam wyrzutów sumienia. Mam już jedno dziecko i wystarczy. Każda z nas jest inna. A jeśli ktoś jest taki wrażliwy to po prostu nie usuwa tylko rodzi, proste."
> 
> Poważnie? Masz jedno dziecko, wiesz jak to jest przechodzić ciążę i kolejne dziecko traktujesz jak zwykłą ciapkę, płoda do usunięcia? Cóż. Nie sądzę by była to kwestia wrażliwości - raczej inteligencji.
> 
> ...


oddziały neonatologiczne nie radzą sobie z uratowaniem wcześniaków z 22 tygodnia ciąży , a wg ciebie może przeżyć już 8 tygodniowy zarodek ? brawo ! rodźmy w takim razie w 10 tygodniu, po co łazić w ciąży 9 mscy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o szybką odpowiedź. Dlaczego z arthortec forte należy według zaczytanych tu informacji wydłubać rdzeń tabletki? Nie osłabia to działania tabletki? Co zawiera rdzeń tej tabletki?


Rdzeniem jest diklofenak - silny lek przeciwbólowy, którego lepiej nie przyjmować. Dodatkowo, rdzeń jest żrący. Miałam zwykły arthrotec, ze słabszym rdzeniem i tylko pierwszą dawkę przyjęłam z nim, ale i tak wnętrze ust goiło mi się dobrych kilka dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oddziały neonatologiczne nie radzą sobie z uratowaniem wcześniaków z 22 tygodnia ciąży , a wg ciebie może przeżyć już 8 tygodniowy zarodek ? brawo ! rodźmy w takim razie w 10 tygodniu, po co łazić w ciąży 9 mscy ?


Technologicznie jesteśmy w stanie zapewnić warunki symulujące te panujące w macicy. Nie robimy tego, bo nie jest to jeszcze pewne i nie opłaca się. Jeśli ktoś poroni w 8-mym tygodniu, najczęściej dziecko i tak jest uszkodzone. Jednak sztuczne poronienie oznacza "wyrzucenie" z siebie potencjalnie zdrowego dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Technologicznie jesteśmy w stanie zapewnić warunki symulujące te panujące w macicy. Nie robimy tego, bo nie jest to jeszcze pewne i nie opłaca się. Jeśli ktoś poroni w 8-mym tygodniu, najczęściej dziecko i tak jest uszkodzone. Jednak sztuczne poronienie oznacza "wyrzucenie" z siebie potencjalnie zdrowego dziecka.


"sztuczne poronienie" czyli mówiąc normalnym językiem - aborcja - to pozbycie się niechcianej ciąży i nie dorabiajmy do tego chorej ideologii

----------


## luuuu

Kto ma do sprzedaży ten Art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "sztuczne poronienie" czyli mówiąc normalnym językiem - aborcja - to pozbycie się niechcianej ciąży i nie dorabiajmy do tego chorej ideologii


Normalny język? Aborcja jest sztucznie wywołanym poronieniem, to właściwie synonim. Swoją drogą, aborcja jest stosowana również do uratowania życia kobiety, nie tylko pozbycia się "niechcianej ciąży". Ciąża nie musiała być niechciana, ale jej pozbycie się mogło być konieczne.
Chora ideologia? Gdzie masz tu coś chorego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyobraź sobie że nie. 
Nie jestem płytka.  przeżyłam w życiu prawdopodobnie więcej niż ty,  nie masz pojęcia z kim piszesz, kto jest po drugiej stronie, czy jest sprzątaczką,  kasjerką z biedronki czy wice dyrektorką Szkoły podstawowej.. Nie masz pojęcia jakimi jesteśmy kobietami, matkami, żonami, jakie są nasze pasje,  wykształcenie. 
Swoim prolajferskim łebkiem widzisz nas jako puste blachary które gówno wiedzą o antykoncepcji, jebią się na potęgę i skrobią.

Widzisz życie nie jest takie proste jak to na serialach pokazują, często wymaga od nas decyzji trudniejszych bardziej bądź mniej. 
Na szczęście mamy mózgi, wolną wolę, własne sumienia i środki. Nie pytamy nikogo czy to zrobić?  Czy przerwać ciążę, usunąć zarodek,  pytamy ewentualnie jak to zrobić. 

Zarzucasz nam że nie pomagamy,  a widzisz...na tym forum i nie tylko z resztą, ja i moja koleżanka jesteśmy już drugi rok,  a ty? Wylazlas jak filip z konopi w tamtym
 Tygodniu i wielką doradczynią się mianowalaś. Z resztą, kim jest osobą która twierdzi że 8 tygodniową zygote można ratować po poronieniu,  

Nie twój poziom? 
Idź może na dyżur do netporadni, myślę że już kolejka się ustawiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam już - uratowanie tej zygoty byłoby możliwe, ale prawdopodobnie i tak byłaby uszkodzona, o ile oczywiście organizm usunął ją sam z siebie.
Puste blachary? Nawet nie, nie o to chodzi. Ręce opadają gdy się czyta, że ktoś jest "silną i niezależną kobietą. No cóż.
Mylicie osoby - kilka już wypowiadało się na ten temat w ostatnim tygodniu, teraz oskarżasz mnie o bycie każdą z nich. Nie, starałam się nie wypowiadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam już - uratowanie tej zygoty byłoby możliwe, ale prawdopodobnie i tak byłaby uszkodzona, o ile oczywiście organizm usunął ją sam z siebie.
> Puste blachary? Nawet nie, nie o to chodzi. Ręce opadają gdy się czyta, że ktoś jest "silną i niezależną kobietą. No cóż.
> Mylicie osoby - kilka już wypowiadało się na ten temat w ostatnim tygodniu, teraz oskarżasz mnie o bycie każdą z nich. Nie, starałam się nie wypowiadać.


Jak tu nie mylić osób gdy każdy jest anonimem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli po 2 dawce wystąpiło już dość silne krwawienie, dreszczyki, podwyższona temperatura to 3 dawkę należy zażyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to znowu ja, po 1,5 roku postanowiłam wejść na forum i odnaleźć swój post, przypomnieć sobie, co wtedy czułam itp..tym bardziej, że jest miesiąc, w którym moje dziecko obchodziłoby swój pierwszy roczek. jak to przeżyłam? sama nie wiem, najgorszy pierwsze miesiace, pierwszy rok. sama dziwie się, że nie popełniłam jakiegoś samobójstwa wtedy czy coś. zawaliło się moje całe życie wtedy. niby miało być lepiej, miałam iść na studia, zapomnieć, świetnie sie bawić i żyć jak przystało na te 20 lat  a jak było? już pierwszego wieczoru po wzięciu tych tabletek myślałam, że umrę z rozpaczy. i tak sobie umierałam-każdego dnia coraz bardziej. na studia nie poszłam, wszyscy do dzisiaj pytają się dlaczego. do tego doszły lęki, sny, gdzie widziałam małego, płaczącego chłopca, jakaś 18stka i ktoś mi gratuluje, że wspaniałego syna wychowałam (tak!! uważam, że byłby to syn!!!). pewnie nie pisałabym już tego postu, pewnie nie byłabym gdzie jestem, ani gdziekolwiek indziej, gdyby nie fakt, że bardzo pomógł mi ktoś nowy, w kim się zakochałam, który nawet nie ma pojęcia, ile dla mnie zrobił swoją obecnością. i jestem bardzo szczęśliwa, chociaż nie będzie ważniejszej osoby w moim życiu niż ojciec mojego niedoszłego dziecka. i mimo że nie jesteśmy w stanie już nawet na siebie spojrzeć, i to chyba właśnie przez to wszystko, nigdy już do końca nie będę w stanie być szczęśliwa z kimkolwiek innym, ale uważam, że to jest moja kara za to co zrobiłam. co do dzieci..nie wyobrażam sobie ich mieć, początkowo, kiedy zaczęłam być w nowym związku, przez pierwsze miesiące ciągle się martwiłam, że jestem w ciąży, mimo że antykoncepcja była zawsze podwójna. dochodziło do tego że kupowałam kilka testów w miesiącu i wynik negatywny mnie nie uspakajał, i tak czułam że znowu jestem w ciąży. taka moja paranoja. dopiero ostatnio, staram się być spokojna i myśle sobie "wyluzuj poczekaj na okres". momentami żałuję, że nie urodziłam i nie oddałam do adopcji rodzinie ze wskazaniem cokolwiek, chciałabym moc teraz odwiedzić moje dziecko dotknąć, przytulić. bo sama nie byłabym w stanie go wychować, akurat moja samotnie wychowująca mama została babcią od mojej siostry, fakt że siostra miała już męża, ale i tak, jako że jej pierwsze dziecko to potrzebowała dużo pomocy. jakoś jej rozwiązanie pokryło się z moim poczęciem. myślałam też by uciec do domu samotnej matki. wszystko, byle tylko to dziecko żyło. ale myśleniem nic nie zmienię już. bardzo za nim tęsknie, chociaż nawet go nie poznałam. ogromna skaza na psychice i już nigdy nic nie bedzie takie same. dlatego, jeśli to rozważacie, to weźcie to pod uwagę, teraz niby mam całkiem spoko życie, rok w związku, pierwszy semestr na studiach skonczony, ale czasami przychodzą takie momenty, kiedy siadam i przychodzi do mnie myśl, że moje życie by tak nie wyglądało, że na to nie zasługuje. najczęściej jest tak właśnie wtedy, kiedy jestem najbardziej szczęśliwa. dlatego zastanowcie się dobrze i-z góry-współczuję  PS. "myślałam, że będzie ciężko, ale okazało się inaczej" słowa mojej siostry o macierzyństwie


Cześć!
Bardzo Ci dziękuję za to, że opisałaś swoją historię...jeśli powrócą kiedykolwiek takie momenty, że samej ciężko będzie Ci z myślami o synku - jest taka strona - netporadnia.pl, gdzie zostaniesz wysłuchana i możesz liczyć na wsparcie.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 20 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pieprzenie... Ja w czerwcu robilam zabieg pierwszy raz, teraz po raz drugi.  Nie żałuję, nie myślę o tym w ogóle, nie mam wyrzutów sumienia.  Mam już jedno dziecko i wystarczy.  Każda z nas jest inna.  A jeśli ktoś jest taki wrażliwy to po prostu nie usuwa tylko rodzi, proste.


Proszę o szybki kontak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o szybki kontak


Recepta od  lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim  zamówiłam na tym forum spędziłam ponad tydzień czytałam i byłam w kropce wczoraj zamówiłam dzisiaj kurier z poczteksu o 9 przywiózł przesyłkę .Tak jak zamawiałam dostałam oryginalny art i przesyłka była do wglądu uczciwa osoba 799-725-306 jeśli któraś z was brała tabletki w 15 tygodniu bardzo proszę o kontakt maja.lis@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zanim  zamówiłam na tym forum spędziłam ponad tydzień czytałam i byłam w kropce wczoraj zamówiłam dzisiaj kurier z poczteksu o 9 przywiózł przesyłkę .Tak jak zamawiałam dostałam oryginalny art i przesyłka była do wglądu uczciwa osoba 799-725-306 jeśli któraś z was brała tabletki w 15 tygodniu bardzo proszę o kontakt maja.lis@wp.pl


Zaloguj się na masz wybór.net tam jest pelno kobiet,które robily akcje w tak późnym tyg. Swoja drogą podziwiam Cie ze decydujesz się w 15 tc( z tego co czytałam tam widok jest okropny).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny. mam duzy problem. jest w 8 tyg ciąży, zamawialam tabl. z women on web, niestety zostaly zatrzymane przez urzad celny w zabrzu, czas mi ucieka. Z wow napisali ze moga przeslac paczke na inny adres najlepiej na inne woj. Niestety nie mam nikogo z podanych woj. ja jestem ze slaskiego i tu noestety paczki sa zatrzymywane. Boje sie ale czy ktoras z Was zgodzilaby sie na odebranie paczki na swoj adres , przepakowanie i odeslenie na moj adres? Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz. Jedynie ze ma ktos jakis inny pomysl, bylabym bardzo wdzieczna..


Nie wysyłaj prośby o następną paczkę.W tej chwili zatrzymywane są wszystkie i ze wszystkich województw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wysyłaj prośby o następną paczkę.W tej chwili zatrzymywane są wszystkie i ze wszystkich województw


Masz nieaktualne informacje.  W tej chwili paczki juz są zwalniane przez uc,  wczoraj dużo dziewczyn odebrało swoje przesyłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Recepta od  lekarza


Czy otrzymałaś receptę od ginekologa? możesz powiedzieć mi coś więcej? Jestem pełna obaw co do zażycia tych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;122723]Masz nieaktualne informacje.  W tej chwili paczki juz są zwalniane przez uc,  wczoraj dużo dziewczyn odebrało swoje przesyłki.[/QUOTE

A te ktore sa zatrzymane juz w cle? po zatrzymaniu w urzedzie celnym w Zabrzu, nastepna aktualizacja bylo u mnie zatrzymanie w cle. Nie otrzymalam zadnego listu, a ponoc takowy sie dostaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto ma do sprzedaży ten Art?


Witam, ja mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie, można pisać na werciass@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to znowu ja, po 1,5 roku postanowiłam wejść na forum i odnaleźć swój post, przypomnieć sobie, co wtedy czułam itp..tym bardziej, że jest miesiąc, w którym moje dziecko obchodziłoby swój pierwszy roczek. jak to przeżyłam? sama nie wiem, najgorszy pierwsze miesiace, pierwszy rok. sama dziwie się, że nie popełniłam jakiegoś samobójstwa wtedy czy coś. zawaliło się moje całe życie wtedy. niby miało być lepiej, miałam iść na studia, zapomnieć, świetnie sie bawić i żyć jak przystało na te 20 lat  a jak było? już pierwszego wieczoru po wzięciu tych tabletek myślałam, że umrę z rozpaczy. i tak sobie umierałam-każdego dnia coraz bardziej. na studia nie poszłam, wszyscy do dzisiaj pytają się dlaczego. do tego doszły lęki, sny, gdzie widziałam małego, płaczącego chłopca, jakaś 18stka i ktoś mi gratuluje, że wspaniałego syna wychowałam (tak!! uważam, że byłby to syn!!!). pewnie nie pisałabym już tego postu, pewnie nie byłabym gdzie jestem, ani gdziekolwiek indziej, gdyby nie fakt, że bardzo pomógł mi ktoś nowy, w kim się zakochałam, który nawet nie ma pojęcia, ile dla mnie zrobił swoją obecnością. i jestem bardzo szczęśliwa, chociaż nie będzie ważniejszej osoby w moim życiu niż ojciec mojego niedoszłego dziecka. i mimo że nie jesteśmy w stanie już nawet na siebie spojrzeć, i to chyba właśnie przez to wszystko, nigdy już do końca nie będę w stanie być szczęśliwa z kimkolwiek innym, ale uważam, że to jest moja kara za to co zrobiłam. co do dzieci..nie wyobrażam sobie ich mieć, początkowo, kiedy zaczęłam być w nowym związku, przez pierwsze miesiące ciągle się martwiłam, że jestem w ciąży, mimo że antykoncepcja była zawsze podwójna. dochodziło do tego że kupowałam kilka testów w miesiącu i wynik negatywny mnie nie uspakajał, i tak czułam że znowu jestem w ciąży. taka moja paranoja. dopiero ostatnio, staram się być spokojna i myśle sobie "wyluzuj poczekaj na okres". momentami żałuję, że nie urodziłam i nie oddałam do adopcji rodzinie ze wskazaniem cokolwiek, chciałabym moc teraz odwiedzić moje dziecko dotknąć, przytulić. bo sama nie byłabym w stanie go wychować, akurat moja samotnie wychowująca mama została babcią od mojej siostry, fakt że siostra miała już męża, ale i tak, jako że jej pierwsze dziecko to potrzebowała dużo pomocy. jakoś jej rozwiązanie pokryło się z moim poczęciem. myślałam też by uciec do domu samotnej matki. wszystko, byle tylko to dziecko żyło. ale myśleniem nic nie zmienię już. bardzo za nim tęsknie, chociaż nawet go nie poznałam. ogromna skaza na psychice i już nigdy nic nie bedzie takie same. dlatego, jeśli to rozważacie, to weźcie to pod uwagę, teraz niby mam całkiem spoko życie, rok w związku, pierwszy semestr na studiach skonczony, ale czasami przychodzą takie momenty, kiedy siadam i przychodzi do mnie myśl, że moje życie by tak nie wyglądało, że na to nie zasługuje. najczęściej jest tak właśnie wtedy, kiedy jestem najbardziej szczęśliwa. dlatego zastanowcie się dobrze i-z góry-współczuję  PS. "myślałam, że będzie ciężko, ale okazało się inaczej" słowa mojej siostry o macierzyństwie


 Witam skąd miałaś te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam.......sprzedam arthrotec      nowa26@interia.pl


widze ze juz adres e-mail nie akualny:/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

patriszia20000@wp.pl kupował ktos z tego e-maila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> patriszia20000@wp.pl kupował ktos z tego e-maila?


Kupowałam z tego kontaktu799-725-306 pobranie ze sprawdzeniem oryginalnie zapakowane .Teraz tylko usg i miejmy nadzieję że już po problemie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

. W nocy nieźle zakrwawiłam, ale od razu jak wstałam grawitacja zadziałała... czuję się teraz dobrze, nie mam skurczy i nic nie boli. Na pewno nie jestem już w ciąży, widziałam zarodek,jak dostałam skurcze wyszedł taki balon z czymś  zwiniętym w środku niezbyt chciałam patrzeć... wydaliłam też wczoraj bardzo dużo skrzepów, niedługo po wydalaniu tego jaja. Wydaje mi się, że wszystko wyleciała, będę kontrolować sytuację, na USG chcę się zapisać w poniedziałek, pójdę prywatnie i powiem po prostu, że niepokoi mnie tak obfita miesiączka i silne bóle, a poprzednia była krótka i bezbolesna... sam sobie to sklei. Mnie tylko chodzi teraz o to, by upewnić się, że macica się oczyściła.
    U mnie wszystko poszło szybko j sprawnie, chociaż bałam się, że arth nie pomoże, bo krwawienie jako takie pojawiło się dopiero po trzeciej dawce. Wcześniej było tylko dużo bólu i plamienia. Ale jak poszło ze mnie to już wszystko stało się szybko.Tabletki brałam dopochwowo choć bardzo się bałam u mnie był to 14 tydzień mam dopiero 20 lat i nie stać mnie na dziecko ,mój facet pomagał mi był przymnie dużo mi to dało że nie byłam sama wzięłam 16 tabletek trzymam kciuki za was wszystkie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> . W nocy nieźle zakrwawiłam, ale od razu jak wstałam grawitacja zadziałała... czuję się teraz dobrze, nie mam skurczy i nic nie boli. Na pewno nie jestem już w ciąży, widziałam zarodek,jak dostałam skurcze wyszedł taki balon z czymś  zwiniętym w środku niezbyt chciałam patrzeć... wydaliłam też wczoraj bardzo dużo skrzepów, niedługo po wydalaniu tego jaja. Wydaje mi się, że wszystko wyleciała, będę kontrolować sytuację, na USG chcę się zapisać w poniedziałek, pójdę prywatnie i powiem po prostu, że niepokoi mnie tak obfita miesiączka i silne bóle, a poprzednia była krótka i bezbolesna... sam sobie to sklei. Mnie tylko chodzi teraz o to, by upewnić się, że macica się oczyściła.
>     U mnie wszystko poszło szybko j sprawnie, chociaż bałam się, że arth nie pomoże, bo krwawienie jako takie pojawiło się dopiero po trzeciej dawce. Wcześniej było tylko dużo bólu i plamienia. Ale jak poszło ze mnie to już wszystko stało się szybko.Tabletki brałam dopochwowo choć bardzo się bałam u mnie był to 14 tydzień mam dopiero 20 lat i nie stać mnie na dziecko ,mój facet pomagał mi był przymnie dużo mi to dało że nie byłam sama wzięłam 16 tabletek trzymam kciuki za was wszystkie.


A skąd miałaś tabletki? JAkieś pewne źródło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14 tydzień to nie zarodek a płód,ma 10 cm długości a ty nie widziałaś dokladnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyl

Witam serdecznie, sprzedam Arth,1 opakowanie zakupione w aptece. Cena 150zl +ew koszty wysyłki. Kontakt mail anna.nieistotne@wp.pl. Maila sprawdzam codziennie po godz 15.mozliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Pozdrawiam i wszelkie pytania proszę kierować na maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos do sprzedania najlepiej oryginalny zestaw z wow a jak nie to arthrotec warszawa martyna96667@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zw względu na to, że Warszawa trzyma paczki womenonweb będzie przysyłać receptę na arth, takie info dla dziewczyn które czekają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warszawa puściła paczki w piątek , niektóre dziewczyny juz po akcji.  Aktualne informacje na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec!



Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania ARTHROTEC, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS


cena 180 zl



Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec!



Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania ARTHROTEC całe opakowania nie otwierane w każdym jednym w środku 20 tabletek, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

cena 180 zl

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam
Witam serdecznie, sprzedam Arth,1 opakowanie zakupione w aptece. Cena 150zl +ew koszty wysyłki. Kontakt mail anna.nieistotne@wp.pl. Maila sprawdzam codziennie po godz 15.mozliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Pozdrawiam i wszelkie pytania proszę kierować na maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem w 5 - 6 tygodniu ciąży, rozważam wzięcie pigułki ale mam sporo obaw prosiłabym o kontakt z dziewczyny które przechodziły to samo i miały tabletki z pewnych źródeł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 5 - 6 tygodniu ciąży, rozważam wzięcie pigułki ale mam sporo obaw prosiłabym o kontakt z dziewczyny które przechodziły to samo i miały tabletki z pewnych źródeł


Zaloguj się na maszwybor.net,  tam są dziewczyny, które mają to za sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy Ty też brałaś te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy Ty też brałaś te tabletki?


Chyba wszyscy oprócz handlarzy brali tu te leki  :Wink:  na maszwybor.net są tylko takie dziewczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz jakieś sprawdzone zródła?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy Ty też brałaś te tabletki?


Tak , brałam.  Zamawialam na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzi o to że zatrzymują teraz paczki a ja nie mam czasu czekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 5 - 6 tygodniu ciąży, rozważam wzięcie pigułki ale mam sporo obaw prosiłabym o kontakt z dziewczyny które przechodziły to samo i miały tabletki z pewnych źródeł


Nareszcie jakaś madra dziewczyna, dobrze że rozważasz, wykorzystaj dobrze ten moment, bo to może być jedna z najwazniejszych chwil w Twoim życiu.  Tyle, że jeśli chcesz radzić się tylko tych kobiet które wzięły tabletki i usunęły swoje dzieci, to zamykasz sobie pole do rozważania.  Co możesz usłyszeć od nich poza potwierdzeniem i namową zebyś zrobiła to samo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba wszyscy oprócz handlarzy brali tu te leki  na maszwybor.net są tylko takie dziewczyny.


No właśnie, bardzo wiarygodne miejsce do rozwazania wątpliwości (ironia). Tylko takie dziewczyny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 5 - 6 tygodniu ciąży, rozważam wzięcie pigułki ale mam sporo obaw prosiłabym o kontakt z dziewczyny które przechodziły to samo i miały tabletki z pewnych źródeł


Jakie masz obawy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nareszcie jakaś madra dziewczyna, dobrze że rozważasz, wykorzystaj dobrze ten moment, bo to może być jedna z najwazniejszych chwil w Twoim życiu.  Tyle, że jeśli chcesz radzić się tylko tych kobiet które wzięły tabletki i usunęły swoje dzieci, to zamykasz sobie pole do rozważania.  Co możesz usłyszeć od nich poza potwierdzeniem i namową zebyś zrobiła to samo?


Jakie te prolajfy głupie.  Dziewczyna obawia się o swoje zdrowie , a decyzje o aborcji juz najwyraźniej podjęła. Potrzebuje informacji jak ja bezpiecznie i skutecznie wykonać,  a nie gadek umoralniajacych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chodzi o to, że podjęłam taką decyzję tylko nie ukrywam, że rozważam ją. Nawet jakbym się zdecdowała na taki krok to bym chciała posłuchać opinii dziewczyn, które to przechodziły i zorientować się w sprawdzonych źródłach otrzymania takich środków bo oszuści mnie nie interesują

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, 20 sztuk, oryginalne pudełko, tabletki w blistrach kontakt: fran1705@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chodzi o to, że podjęłam taką decyzję tylko nie ukrywam, że rozważam ją. Nawet jakbym się zdecdowała na taki krok to bym chciała posłuchać opinii dziewczyn, które to przechodziły i zorientować się w sprawdzonych źródłach otrzymania takich środków bo oszuści mnie nie interesują


Szanuję właśnie to, że rozważasz.  Wcale się nie dziwię , że przyjęcie dziecka nie przychodzi ot tak, od razu. Mam 2 dzieci i wiem ile watpliwosci i trudności musiałam rozważyć.  Gratuluje Ci odwagi, ze nie boisz się właśnie rozważać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wystarczy mi poszło po 3 dawce dopiero stres duży ale ja miałam 5-6tydz niewiem jak ty ale mi się udało i wielu dziewczyna na tym forum też bądź dobrej myśli nastaw się na powodzenie a nie na porażkę.a tak Z innej beczki to forum przechodzi w grze reklamy sprzedawców i ich konkurencji .kiedys dziewczyny sobie tu nawzajem omagaly doradzamy i odpowiadały na trudne pyt.teraz to tylko ogłoszenia sprzedam i namowa na wojen dziewczyny art...w aptece kosztuje niecałe 50 zł wiec wart spróbować a ewentualnie jak się nie uda to zamawiać od kogoś .a tu hak się komuś uda to juz nic nie doradza ja jestem miesiąc i często tu wchodzę .

Skąd miałaś tabletki? Kto Ci wystawił recepte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wystarczy mi poszło po 3 dawce dopiero stres duży ale ja miałam 5-6tydz niewiem jak ty ale mi się udało i wielu dziewczyna na tym forum też bądź dobrej myśli nastaw się na powodzenie a nie na porażkę.a tak Z innej beczki to forum przechodzi w grze reklamy sprzedawców i ich konkurencji .kiedys dziewczyny sobie tu nawzajem omagaly doradzamy i odpowiadały na trudne pyt.teraz to tylko ogłoszenia sprzedam i namowa na wojen dziewczyny art...w aptece kosztuje niecałe 50 zł wiec wart spróbować a ewentualnie jak się nie uda to zamawiać od kogoś .a tu hak się komuś uda to juz nic nie doradza ja jestem miesiąc i często tu wchodzę .
> 
> Skąd miałaś tabletki? Kto Ci wystawił recepte


Skoro twierdzisz ze jesteś tu od miesiąca, to skąd wiesz jak było kiedyś?
Co przychodzisz doradzić? To żeby innym też "udało się" zabić swoje dziecko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro twierdzisz ze jesteś tu od miesiąca, to skąd wiesz jak było kiedyś?
> Co przychodzisz doradzić? To żeby innym też "udało się" zabić swoje dziecko?


Może ta dziewczyna co pisze że jest tutaj od miesiąca zrobiła tak jak ja-przeczytałam wszystkie strony tego forum zanim podjęłam decyzję o zażyciu art a nie tak pochopnie.Nie oceniaj kobiety po wpisie ze doradza zabicie dziecka,to jest jak narazie płód tak dla jasności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro twierdzisz ze jesteś tu od miesiąca, to skąd wiesz jak było kiedyś?
> Co przychodzisz doradzić? To żeby innym też "udało się" zabić swoje dziecko?


A ty po co tu jesteś ? żeby więcej niechcianych dzieci się rodziło ? bałamucisz dziewczynom w głowach, a potem wychodzi...śliskie kocyki, beczki po kapuście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 5 - 6 tygodniu ciąży, rozważam wzięcie pigułki ale mam sporo obaw prosiłabym o kontakt z dziewczyny które przechodziły to samo i miały tabletki z pewnych źródeł


Witaj, a możesz coś więcej napisać o tych obawach? To nie prawda, że pozostali tu tylko handlarze. Myślę, że jest też sporo kobiet, które naprawde interesuje to co czujesz. Pozdrawiam Cię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ta dziewczyna co pisze że jest tutaj od miesiąca zrobiła tak jak ja-przeczytałam wszystkie strony tego forum zanim podjęłam decyzję o zażyciu art a nie tak pochopnie.Nie oceniaj kobiety po wpisie ze doradza zabicie dziecka,to jest jak narazie płód tak dla jasności.


A co rozwinie się z tego płodu tak dla jasności? Kim byłaś Ty i ja na początku? Tak dla jasności. Gratuluję, że czytałaś właściwie jednostronne punkty widzenia i na ich podstawie podjęłaś decyzję. To jakby dostrzegać monetę tylko z jednej strony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty po co tu jesteś ? żeby więcej niechcianych dzieci się rodziło ? bałamucisz dziewczynom w głowach, a potem wychodzi...śliskie kocyki, beczki po kapuście


Twój wpis zakłada, że każdy ma myśleć tak jak Ty. Masz złe doświadczenia to nie znaczy, że wszyscy tak mają..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co rozwinie się z tego płodu tak dla jasności? Kim byłaś Ty i ja na początku? Tak dla jasności. Gratuluję, że czytałaś właściwie jednostronne punkty widzenia i na ich podstawie podjęłaś decyzję. To jakby dostrzegać monetę tylko z jednej strony.


sęk w tym, że ja nie chcę, żeby się rozwinęło i w tym celu robię aborcję  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sęk w tym, że ja nie chcę, żeby się rozwinęło i w tym celu robię aborcję


Właśnie dlatego, bardzo Ci współczuję. Sama odbierasz sobie tym samym szansę na doświadczenie najczystszej bezwarunkowej miłości...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie dlatego, bardzo Ci współczuję. Sama odbierasz sobie tym samym szansę na doświadczenie najczystszej bezwarunkowej miłości...


A skąd taki wniosek, ludzie ? mam trzy obiekty do kochania obok siebie, mojego najwspanialszego męża, z którym jesteśmy już 15 lat po ślubie, oraz dwoje dzieci, kocham ich ponad życie i chcę dla nich jak najlepiej. Moja rodzina jest pełna i nie mam pieniędzy ani warunków mieszkaniowych na trzecie dziecko, dlatego usunęłam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam już tą miłość.  Nawet podwójną. 
Nie chcę więcej,  wiem jaki to trud, koszt i poświęcenie.  Dziękuję...
Bezwarunkową miłością płodu, moich dzieci nie wykarmię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd taki wniosek, ludzie ? mam trzy obiekty do kochania obok siebie, mojego najwspanialszego męża, z którym jesteśmy już 15 lat po ślubie, oraz dwoje dzieci, kocham ich ponad życie i chcę dla nich jak najlepiej. Moja rodzina jest pełna i nie mam pieniędzy ani warunków mieszkaniowych na trzecie dziecko, dlatego usunęłam


A jeżeli warunki mieszkaniowe pogorszą się albo, jeżeli mąż straci pracę i finansowo będziecie stać gorzej niż dotąd, czy będzie to powód na "usunięcie", któregoś z Twoich dzieci? To trzecie istnienie też już było Twoje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd taki wniosek, ludzie ? mam trzy obiekty do kochania obok siebie, mojego najwspanialszego męża, z którym jesteśmy już 15 lat po ślubie, oraz dwoje dzieci, kocham ich ponad życie i chcę dla nich jak najlepiej. Moja rodzina jest pełna i nie mam pieniędzy ani warunków mieszkaniowych na trzecie dziecko, dlatego usunęłam


Teraz rozumiem. Pozdrawiam Cię.  Oby to wyidealizowane złudzenie trwało jak najdłużej. Naprawdę życzę Ci żeby poczucie winy, żalu i pustki nie przerwało tej tamy iluzji. A jesli tak się stanie obyś znalazła kogoś, albo oby ten mąż naprawdę stanął na wysokosci zadania, okazał się najcudowniejszy i pozbierał Cię z rozsypanych kawalków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeżeli warunki mieszkaniowe pogorszą się albo, jeżeli mąż straci pracę i finansowo będziecie stać gorzej niż dotąd, czy będzie to powód na "usunięcie", któregoś z Twoich dzieci? To trzecie istnienie też już było Twoje.


Istnienie - płód, zarodek, zygota,  być może i moje ale jeszcze nie dziwcko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz rozumiem. Pozdrawiam Cię.  Oby to wyidealizowane złudzenie trwało jak najdłużej. Naprawdę życzę Ci żeby poczucie winy, żalu i pustki nie przerwało tej tamy iluzji. A jesli tak się stanie obyś znalazła kogoś, albo oby ten mąż naprawdę stanął na wysokosci zadania, okazał się najcudowniejszy i pozbierał Cię z rozsypanych kawalków.


dziękuję za życzenia  :Smile:  od mojej aborcji minęło już trzy lata i były to najlepsze lata mojego życia, bo wiem, że mogę decydować o sobie , nie boję się niechcianej ciąży, i nie muszę się martwić, co będzie gdy wpadnę  :Smile:  mam wybór  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz rozumiem. Pozdrawiam Cię.  Oby to wyidealizowane złudzenie trwało jak najdłużej. Naprawdę życzę Ci żeby poczucie winy, żalu i pustki nie przerwało tej tamy iluzji. A jesli tak się stanie obyś znalazła kogoś, albo oby ten mąż naprawdę stanął na wysokosci zadania, okazał się najcudowniejszy i pozbierał Cię z rozsypanych kawalków.


A ty co? Miałeś aborcje że wiesz jak to jest?
Skąd masz informacje ze świat rozwala się na kawałki a kobieta przechodzi traume? 
Z własnego doświadczenia?  Czy z katolickich publikacji?  

Znam wiele kobiet które przerywaly ciążę, sama zrobiłam to trzy lata temu. 
Do Dziś Dziękuję sobie że to zrobiłam. 
Dzień " po" był jednym ze szczęśliwszych w moim życiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Istnienie - płód, zarodek, zygota,  być może i moje ale jeszcze nie dziwcko.


Każdy etap rozwoju człowieka ma swoją nazwę. Płód, dziecko, młodzieniec, dorosły czy starzec. Zawsze jednak chodzi o życie. Wszyscy przeszliśmy przez ten najwcześniejszy etap, obyśmy na tej drodze dotarli i do najpóźniejszego. Ten czas rozwoju jest potrzebny, ten czas też ujawnia i leczy rany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty co? Miałeś aborcje że wiesz jak to jest?
> Skąd masz informacje ze świat rozwala się na kawałki a kobieta przechodzi traume? 
> Z własnego doświadczenia?  Czy z katolickich publikacji?  
> 
> Znam wiele kobiet które przerywaly ciążę, sama zrobiłam to trzy lata temu. 
> Do Dziś Dziękuję sobie że to zrobiłam. 
> Dzień " po" był jednym ze szczęśliwszych w moim życiu.


Przynajmniej jeden świat rozwalił się na kawałki tego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każdy etap rozwoju człowieka ma swoją nazwę. Płód, dziecko, młodzieniec, dorosły czy starzec. Zawsze jednak chodzi o życie. Wszyscy przeszliśmy przez ten najwcześniejszy etap, obyśmy na tej drodze dotarli i do najpóźniejszego. Ten czas rozwoju jest potrzebny, ten czas też ujawnia i leczy rany.


jeszcze raz, nie kumam ? jaki czas rozwoju  ? dla płodu ? jakie rany leczy ? płodu ? który ma układ nerwowy na poziomie meduzy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przynajmniej jeden świat rozwalił się na kawałki tego dnia.


chyba Twój  :Smile:  sorry , pisanie z Wami jest lepsze niż kabaret  :Smile:  przynajmniej nie nudzę się w pracy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze raz, nie kumam ? jaki czas rozwoju  ? dla płodu ? jakie rany leczy ? płodu ? który ma układ nerwowy na poziomie meduzy?


Nie nie! 
Mylimy się!  O matko,  tyle lat żyję w Będzie i teraz to do mnie dotarło ;(((

Przecież według nich 9 tygodniowy zarodek krzyczy z bólu w trakcie aborcji,  rozrywa go na kawałki i jeszcze recytuje wierszyki typu 
" mamo, dlaczego mnie zabilas, przecież ja już cię swoimi nie wykształconymi zwojami mózgowymi kocham "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziękuję za życzenia  od mojej aborcji minęło już trzy lata i były to najlepsze lata mojego życia, bo wiem, że mogę decydować o sobie , nie boję się niechcianej ciąży, i nie muszę się martwić, co będzie gdy wpadnę  mam wybór


Dokonałaś wyboru. To nowe istnienie nie miało możliwości się obronić. Ty zdecydowałaś za Was dwoje, mimo ze jego siła rozwoju zmierzała w innym kierunku. Dalej masz wybór to fakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze raz, nie kumam ? jaki czas rozwoju  ? dla płodu ? jakie rany leczy ? płodu ? który ma układ nerwowy na poziomie meduzy?


Pisałem zarówno o czasie rozwoju płodu, jak i w ogóle, czasie, który i my mamy na rozwój. Mówisz: układ nerwowy meduzy. Ale to jednak z tego płodu dzisiaj jestem ja czy Ty. Życie prenatalne rozwija się niezwykle dynamicznie, zresztą i nasze nie jest pozbawione przecież tej dynamiki. Czy od ucznia szkoły podstawowej oczekuje się umiejętności na poziomie szkół wyższych? Każdy potrzebuje czasu i szansy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo taki Wierszyk  :Big Grin: 

chociaż w mózgu zwój mam pierwszy
wierszyk swoj napisze lepszy.
jak ryżu ziarno jest moje ciało
to na czlowieka troche za mało.
na razie ze mnie zbiór jest komórek
więc o "mamusi" nie myśle w ogóle .
kiepskawy również mój uklad nerwowy
o bólu aborcji więc nie ma tu mowy.
pod wpływem skurczów pęcherzyk odpłynie
Życie w nieszczęściu mnie jednak ominie.
warto jest myślec o życia jakości
a nie o płodzeniu w króliczej ilości

----------


## mgr farm.

aaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze raz, nie kumam ? jaki czas rozwoju  ? dla płodu ? jakie rany leczy ? płodu ? który ma układ nerwowy na poziomie meduzy?


Dlaczego ta maleńka 0,14 mm pojedyncza komórka, która powstała w wyniku zjednoczenia plemnika z komórką jajową, jest rzeczywiście nową istotą ludzką?

Juz na tym etapie wiadomo jaki będzie to człowiek gdy urośnie - jaki będzie miał kolor skóry, oczu, włosów, kształt głowy, nosa, usposobienie...

Jest ściśle związana z matką, ale NIE JEST jej częścią ciała, zachowuje swoją odrębność - może być innej płci. 

Dziedziczy wiele cech po ojcu, posiada inną niż matka własną, unikalną informację genetyczną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aaaaaaaaaaaa


beeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz na tym etapie wiadomo jaki będzie to człowiek gdy urośnie -
> .


Nie będzie.  W kibel poleci.

----------


## mgr farm.

witaj,
jeśli chcessz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witaj,
> jeśli chcessz


Nie Dzięki.. 
Nie chcę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro twierdzisz ze jesteś tu od miesiąca, to skąd wiesz jak było kiedyś?
> Co przychodzisz doradzić? To żeby innym też "udało się" zabić swoje dziecko?


czytałam to forum od dechy do dechy a recepty nie miałam maz poszedł do apteki poprosił o lek dla dziadka i oto cala mojs chistoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałem zarówno o czasie rozwoju płodu, jak i w ogóle, czasie, który i my mamy na rozwój. Mówisz: układ nerwowy meduzy. Ale to jednak z tego płodu dzisiaj jestem ja czy Ty. Życie prenatalne rozwija się niezwykle dynamicznie, zresztą i nasze nie jest pozbawione przecież tej dynamiki. Czy od ucznia szkoły podstawowej oczekuje się umiejętności na poziomie szkół wyższych? Każdy potrzebuje czasu i szansy.


Piszesz ciekawie i mądrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piszesz ciekawie i mądrze


Według mnie to w ogóle nie jest ciekawe a co dopiero mądre. 
Niech idzie do bractwa stópek albo z Kają Godek podpisy zbierać. 
Tu nic nie ugra..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piszesz ciekawie i mądrze


O, przypadła z netporadni  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,chetnie pomoge mam arthrotek forte 20 szt.orginalny wiecej szczegołów katowice.arthrotek@op.pl

----------


## mgr farm.

> Witam jestem w 5 - 6 tygodniu ciąży, rozważam wzięcie pigułki ale mam sporo obaw prosiłabym o kontakt z dziewczyny które przechodziły to samo i miały tabletki z pewnych źródeł


Cześć ! 
Proszę przeczytaj post z 11 marca -11661, może pomoże Ci podjąć właściwą decyzję. Jak chcesz o tym porozmawiać, odezwij się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec!



Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania ARTHROTEC całe opakowania nie otwierane w każdym jednym w środku 20 tabletek, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS

cena 180 zl

Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec!
> 
> 
> 
> Witam wszystkich mam do sprzedania ARTHROTEC całe opakowania nie otwierane w każdym jednym w środku 20 tabletek, wysyłam za pobraniem oraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, nie chce nikogo oszukiwać tylko pomóc bo sama w tej sytuacji byłam. Mój numer tel. 535 141 631. W razie jakbym nie odebrała prosze o SMS
> 
> cena 180 zl
> 
> Telefon: 535 141 631


skończ bez końca piepszyć że masz opakowanie, że PILNE, ze byłaś w sytuacji i że pomoc niesiesz, itp !!!
handlujesz na tym forum i nie tylko od miesięcy 
codziennie wpiepsząjąc swoje ogłoszenia co strone nawet po kilka razy
mam nadzieje ze wkrótce smutni panowie do ciebie zadzwonia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny które przyjmowały ten środek z pewnych źródeł proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć ! 
> Proszę przeczytaj post z 11 marca -11661, może pomoże Ci podjąć właściwą decyzję. Jak chcesz o tym porozmawiać, odezwij się.


Witam czy Ty też przez to przechodziłaś? Pisałam tu na forum ale żadna z dziewczyn nie odezwała się są tylko szykany i reklama handlarzy typu pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny które przyjmowały ten środek z pewnych źródeł proszę o kontakt


moge pomoc mam cale opakowanie swoje nieuzywane prosze o kontakt katowice.arthrotek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthtotrc zwykły 20 tab (całe opakowanie) za 180 zł, wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój zestaw już na poczcie czeka na odbiór (awizo dostałam), także paczki dochodzą do łódzkiego. 
Dostałam też od womenonweb receptę międzynarodowa na arth.  Jakby ktoś miał pytania możecie pisać magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie
Gdyby, któraś z Was miała potrzebę porozmawiać na czacie(popisać) o tym co przeżywa w związku z ciążą(wątpliwości odnośnie tabletek, aborcji itp.) to zapraszam na stronę NETPORADNI. Tam po kliknięciu "wejdz do net poradni" czekam na czacie dzisiaj do 22...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie
> Gdyby, któraś z Was miała potrzebę porozmawiać na czacie(popisać) o tym co przeżywa w związku z ciążą(wątpliwości odnośnie tabletek, aborcji itp.) to zapraszam na stronę NETPORADNI. Tam po kliknięciu "wejdz do net poradni" czekam na czacie dzisiaj do 22...


 OMG.. Idź stąd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> OMG.. Idź stąd.


Dlaczego? Co Ci przeszkadza w tym co napisałem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego? Co Ci przeszkadza w tym co napisałem?


Wszystko. 
Dżizas,  co facet może wiedzieć o ciąży, porodzie i macierzyństwie?? 
Jeszcze pewnie księdzem Jesteś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;122933]Wszystko. 
Dżizas,  co facet może wiedzieć o ciąży, porodzie i macierzyństwie?? 
Jeszcze pewnie księdzem Jeste

Księdzem nie jestem. Zgodzę się z Tobą, że facet nie wie tego co musi przejść kobieta w związku z ciążą ale chyba zgodzisz się ze mną,że kiedy my faceci stajemy na wysokości zadania towarzysząc Wam to przechodzicie czas ciąży dużo łatwiej. Jeśli masz dziecko to wiesz o czym mówię??O ciąży, porodzie i macierzyństwie wiem tyle, że to niesamowicie trudne i bolesne doświadczenie a zarazem piękne i dające dużo radości. Trochę więcej wiem  o tacierzyństwie i opiece nad kobietą w ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;122938]


> Wszystko. 
> Dżizas,  co facet może wiedzieć o ciąży, porodzie i macierzyństwie?? 
> Jeszcze pewnie księdzem Jeste
> 
> Księdzem nie jestem. Zgodzę się z Tobą, że facet nie wie tego co musi przejść kobieta w zwiątzku z ciążą ale chyba zgodzisz się ze mną,że kiedy my faceci stajemy na wysokości zadania towarzysząc Wam to przechodzicie czas ciąży dużo łatwiej. Jeśli masz dziecko to wiesz o czym mówię??O ciąży, porodzie i macierzyństwie wiem tyle, że to niesamowicie trudne i bolesne doświadczenie a zarazem piękne i dające dużo radości. Trochę więcej wiem  o tacierzyństwie i opiece nad kobietą w ciąży.


Ale nie wiesz nic o bólu porodowym..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;122939]


> Ale nie wiesz nic o bólu porodowym..


Tak masz rację. Poza bólami zęba, głowy itp. tego bólu nie doświadczyłem ale po wizycie w szpitalu przy sali porodowej i krzykowi jaki słyszałem jestem w stanie sobie wyobrazić, że boli bardzooo :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten wątek powinien zmienić nazwę na "Nawiedzeńcy atakują"..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten wątek powinien zmienić nazwę na "Nawiedzeńcy atakują"..


Która część wypowiedzi jest dla Ciebie atakiem??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś realizowal receptę międzynarodowa z womenonweb?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Strach tu zapytać o tabletki bo zaraz na ciebie wejdą ze swoją proliferską gadką o o zabijaniu dzieci w 9 tc..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś realizowal receptę międzynarodowa z womenonweb?


Tak. Na maszwybor.net dziewczyny pisały że im się udało, ale nie wszystkim. 
To chyba zależy od tego jak betonowy jest łeb farmaceuty. 
To normalna recepta, mają obowiązek ją zrealizować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Strach tu zapytać o tabletki bo zaraz na ciebie wejdą ze swoją proliferską gadką o o zabijaniu dzieci w 9 tc..


Jestem tutaj od kilku godzin i nikogo nie oskarżyłem o zabijanie dziecka. Dlaczego tak generalizujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem tutaj od kilku godzin


I to o kilka godzin za długo. 
Już, już,  żegnamy Pana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I to o kilka godzin za długo. 
> Już, już,  żegnamy Pana.


Gdybyś zmieniła zdanie to rozmowa zawsze aktualna tutaj albo na czacie prywatnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybyś zmieniła zdanie to rozmowa zawsze aktualna tutaj albo na czacie prywatnym.


dziekuję, postoję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybyś zmieniła zdanie to rozmowa zawsze aktualna tutaj albo na czacie prywatnym.


Myślę, że to iż tutaj jesteś to również w dużej mierze "zasługa" Twojego partnera. Rozumiem, że męski punkt widzenia nie jest mile widziany?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę, że to iż tutaj jesteś to również w dużej mierze "zasługa" Twojego partnera. Rozumiem, że męski punkt widzenia nie jest mile widziany?


Nie wszyscy tacy jesteśmy. Nie lubię generalizowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę, że to iż tutaj jesteś to również w dużej mierze "zasługa" Twojego partnera. Rozumiem, że męski punkt widzenia nie jest mile widziany?


decyzje o aborcji podjęłam razem z mężem, nie wiem o co Ci chodzi. Miałam Ciebie zapytać o pozwolenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> decyzje o aborcji podjęłam razem z mężem, nie wiem o co Ci chodzi. Miałam Ciebie zapytać o pozwolenie ?


No jasne, że nie potrzebujesz mojego pozwolenia. Szanuję Waszą(Twoją i Twojego) męża decyzję choć nie zgadzam się nią. Każdy z nas ma niezbywalne prawo do wolności. Często jednak decyzje są podejmowane w pośpiechu i w emocjach a to nie daje dobrych rezultatów. Droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań-zgodzisz się z tym twierdzeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> decyzje o aborcji podjęłam razem z mężem, nie wiem o co Ci chodzi. Miałam Ciebie zapytać o pozwolenie ?


Przecież decyzja o ślubie z Twoim mężem też była pewnym procesem. Chyba, że pobraliście się "na spontanie" w pierwszym dniu znajomości :Smile: ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiadomo po co jest to forum, niech spieprzaja Ci co chcą innych umoralniac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież decyzja o ślubie z Twoim mężem też była pewnym procesem. Chyba, że pobraliście się "na spontanie" w pierwszym dniu znajomości?


A nawet jeśli?  To co z tego ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;122962]Wiadomo po co jest to forum, niech spieprzaja Ci co chcą innych umoralniac.[/QUOTE

Żeby umoralniać trzeba wierzyć w jakieś normy dane przez jakiś system filozoficzny albo religię. Rozumiem, że pisząc tak zakładasz że jest coś takiego jak dobro i zło? Widzisz różnice między umoralnianiem a uświadamianiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak tak.
Najlepiej się zastanawiać w nieskończoność aż zrobi się 20 tc i będzie już za późno na aborcję aborcję.  Taka wasza filozofia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nawet jeśli?  To co z tego ?


Dla mnie ważne byś była w pełni świadoma konsekwencji, głównie psychicznych i fizycznych(możliwe skutki uboczne) jakie niesie podjęcie decyzji o aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tak.
> Najlepiej się zastanawiać w nieskończoność aż zrobi się 20 tc i będzie już za późno na aborcję aborcję.  Taka wasza filozofia.


Jaka to różnica. Jeśli chcesz dokonać aborcji znajdziesz sposób by to zrobić nawet ostatniego dnia. Co prawda więcej komplikacji ale jeśli chcesz to i tak znajdziesz sposób. Poza tym po urodzeniu też można odebrać dziecku życie. Ostatnio w radiu pojawiają się takie informacje. Dla mnie ważne byś miała pełną świadomość konsekwencji. Za i przeciw....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tak.
> Najlepiej się zastanawiać w nieskończoność aż zrobi się 20 tc i będzie już za późno na aborcję aborcję.  Taka wasza filozofia.


Rozumiesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla mnie ważne byś była w pełni świadoma konsekwencji, głównie psychicznych i fizycznych(możliwe skutki uboczne) jakie niesie podjęcie decyzji o aborcji.


Świadoma praw i obowiązków, wynikających z popełnienia aborcji,   popełniłam aborcję.  Może być ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Świadoma praw i obowiązków, wynikających z popełnienia aborcji,   popełniłam aborcję.  Może być ?


Ja piszę poważnie a Ty jesteś sarkastyczna. Nie chcę z Tobą walczyć. Nie chcę Tobie nic wcisnąć. Rozumiem, że masz już decyzję i to szanuję. Próbuję jednak zrozumieć dlaczego taką decyzję podjęłaś ??Żeby jednak o tym pisać trzeba zejść z forum na private czat. Masz gotowość??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zanim  zamówiłam na tym forum spędziłam ponad tydzień czytałam i byłam w kropce wczoraj zamówiłam dzisiaj kurier z poczteksu o 9 przywiózł przesyłkę .Tak jak zamawiałam dostałam oryginalny art i przesyłka była do wglądu uczciwa osoba 799-725-306 jeśli któraś z was brała tabletki w 15 tygodniu bardzo proszę o kontakt maja.lis@wp.pl


Dziewczyny ja brałam tabletki w sobotę męczyłam się cały wieczór i pół nocy,to było najgorsze co w życiu przeszłam okropne bóle i straszny widok nigdy nie rodziłam ale była przymnie przyjaciółka która już rodziła i powiedziała że to wyglądało jak poród,nigdy więcej nie chce przez to przechodzić.Nie czekajcie tak długo jak ja ,jeśli nie chcecie go..to usuńcie puki to..jest małe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Świadoma praw i obowiązków, wynikających z popełnienia aborcji,   popełniłam aborcję.  Może być ?


Gdybyś chciała to jestem na czacie w netporadnii...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja piszę poważnie a Ty jesteś sarkastyczna. Nie chcę z Tobą walczyć. Nie chcę Tobie nic wcisnąć. Rozumiem, że masz już decyzję i to szanuję. Próbuję jednak zrozumieć dlaczego taką decyzję podjęłaś ??Żeby jednak o tym pisać trzeba zejść z forum na private czat. Masz gotowość??


To forum jest dla kobiet które już podjęły decyzje nie chcą dziecka a tobie nic do tego po co tu piszesz z koro problem cię nie dotyczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybyś chciała to jestem na czacie w netporadnii...


I znowu się zaczęło moherowe berety z netoporadnii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja brałam tabletki w sobotę męczyłam się cały wieczór i pół nocy,to było najgorsze co w życiu przeszłam okropne bóle i straszny widok nigdy nie rodziłam ale była przymnie przyjaciółka która już rodziła i powiedziała że to wyglądało jak poród,nigdy więcej nie chce przez to przechodzić.Nie czekajcie tak długo jak ja ,jeśli nie chcecie go..to usuńcie puki to..jest małe.


Jeśli to co piszesz jest prawdą tą bardzo Tobie współczuję. Mam nadzieję, że masz kogoś kto jest teraz przy Tobie. Dobrze, żebyś nie była z tym sama. Gdybyś chciała porozmawiać o tym co przeżywasz na czacie to zapraszam Cię na lifechata do netporadni. Jeśli nie jesteś jeszcze gotowa to wiedz, że jest takie miejsce gdzie bez osądzania możesz o tym porozmawiać i uzyskać wsparcie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To forum jest dla kobiet które już podjęły decyzje nie chcą dziecka a tobie nic do tego po co tu piszesz z koro problem cię nie dotyczy


Ten problem mnie kiedyś dotyczył. Nie było wtedy wsparcia a skutki były ciężkie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I znowu się zaczęło moherowe berety z netoporadnii


Widziałaś kiedyś mężczyzne z moherowym beretem???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli to co piszesz jest prawdą tą bardzo Tobie współczuję. Mam nadzieję, że masz kogoś kto jest teraz przy Tobie. Dobrze, żebyś nie była z tym sama. Gdybyś chciała porozmawiać o tym co przeżywasz na czacie to zapraszam Cię na lifechata do netporadni. Jeśli nie jesteś jeszcze gotowa to wiedz, że jest takie miejsce gdzie bez osądzania możesz o tym porozmawiać i uzyskać wsparcie...


Schowaj sobie swoje wsparcie w buty każda z nas tutaj jest świadoma tego co robi i żadna nie chce pisać o tym z żadnym fagasem . Bo przez takich jak ty ciuli mamy problemy i zachodzimy w ciąże których nie chcemy . Uświadom swoją żonę matkę córkę kochankę czy kogo tam chcesz, mam daj spokój bo to nie forum dla faceta tu rozmawiają kobiety facetów tu nie potrzebujemy,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Schowaj sobie swoje wsparcie w buty każda z nas tutaj jest świadoma tego co robi i żadna nie chce pisać o tym z żadnym fagasem . Bo przez takich jak ty ciuli mamy problemy i zachodzimy w ciąże których nie chcemy . Uświadom swoją żonę matkę córkę kochankę czy kogo tam chcesz, mam daj spokój bo to nie forum dla faceta tu rozmawiają kobiety facetów tu nie potrzebujemy,


Ok. Zgodzę się z Tobą w 100% że ponosimy za to odpowiedzialność i to przez nas macie wiele problemów. My jesteśmy przy poczęciu a potem często umywamy ręce. Przyjmuje Twoją frustrację, na swojego faceta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widziałaś kiedyś mężczyzne z moherowym beretem???


Karzy ma swój rozum, a skoro ty jesteś taki anty to jesteś moherowy beret , bo do swojego zdania i światopoglądu próbujesz  przekonać cały świat choć tak naprawdę guzik wiesz nie żyjesz za 1500zł miesięcznie z czego opłacić trzeba rachunki dojazdy dzieci do szkoły buty kurtki czapki leki jedzenie nic nie wiesz więc nas nie umoralniaj .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Schowaj sobie swoje wsparcie w buty każda z nas tutaj jest świadoma tego co robi i żadna nie chce pisać o tym z żadnym fagasem . Bo przez takich jak ty ciuli mamy problemy i zachodzimy w ciąże których nie chcemy . Uświadom swoją żonę matkę córkę kochankę czy kogo tam chcesz, mam daj spokój bo to nie forum dla faceta tu rozmawiają kobiety facetów tu nie potrzebujemy,


Widzisz być może jestem pierwszym "ciulem" któremu na Tobie zależy i nie ma gdzieś tego że jesteś w ciąży, której nie chcesz i nie planowałaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok. Zgodzę się z Tobą w 100% że ponosimy za to odpowiedzialność i to przez nas macie wiele problemów. My jesteśmy przy poczęciu a potem często umywamy ręce. Przyjmuje Twoją frustrację, na swojego faceta.


Facet ogarnij się bo nikt tu tych twoich pustych wypocin czytać nie chce .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Karzy ma swój rozum, a skoro ty jesteś taki anty to jesteś moherowy beret , bo do swojego zdania i światopoglądu próbujesz  przekonać cały świat choć tak naprawdę guzik wiesz nie żyjesz za 1500zł miesięcznie z czego opłacić trzeba rachunki dojazdy dzieci do szkoły buty kurtki czapki leki jedzenie nic nie wiesz więc nas nie umoralniaj .


Moja droga. Żyję za 2100 zł miesięcznie. Wiem co to znaczy mieć liczną rodzinę, osobę chorą na utrzymaniu, która musi być pod ciągłą opieką. Jeśli chodzi o kasę to nie wiem czy wiesz ale nasz rząd w końcu się obudził i zaczął doceniać rolę rodziny i dzieci...Od kwietnia będzie 500 zł na dziecko co miesiąc do 18-tego roku życia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Facet ogarnij się bo nikt tu tych twoich pustych wypocin czytać nie chce .


A skąd Ty to wiesz? Generalizujesz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dzisiaj nie popiszemy nic bo jakiś frajer w domu się nudzi umoralnia cały świat . Zbawiciel zależy mu na mojej ciąży nigdy mnie nie widział i oczywiści nie zobaczy ale jemu zależy ,pierdoli takie farmazony że czytać tego nie można .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja droga. Żyję za 2100 zł miesięcznie. Wiem co to znaczy mieć liczną rodzinę, osobę chorą na utrzymaniu, która musi być pod ciągłą opieką. Jeśli chodzi o kasę to nie wiem czy wiesz ale nasz rząd w końcu się obudził i zaczął doceniać rolę rodziny i dzieci...Od kwietnia będzie 500 zł na dziecko co miesiąc do 18-tego roku życia


A ja spuściłam mój zarodek w kiblu i dobrze mi z tym  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dzisiaj nie popiszemy nic bo jakiś frajer w domu się nudzi umoralnia cały świat . Zbawiciel zależy mu na mojej ciąży nigdy mnie nie widział i oczywiści nie zobaczy ale jemu zależy ,pierdoli takie farmazony że czytać tego nie można .


Nie dyskutujcie z tym moherem, to bez sensu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dzisiaj nie popiszemy nic bo jakiś frajer w domu się nudzi umoralnia cały świat . Zbawiciel zależy mu na mojej ciąży nigdy mnie nie widział i oczywiści nie zobaczy ale jemu zależy ,pierdoli takie farmazony że czytać tego nie można .


Bezinteresowność jest możliwa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja droga. Żyję za 2100 zł miesięcznie. Wiem co to znaczy mieć liczną rodzinę, osobę chorą na utrzymaniu, która musi być pod ciągłą opieką. Jeśli chodzi o kasę to nie wiem czy wiesz ale nasz rząd w końcu się obudził i zaczął doceniać rolę rodziny i dzieci...Od kwietnia będzie 500 zł na dziecko co miesiąc do 18-tego roku życia


Zapomniałeś dodać że na 2 dziecko i każde kolejne . A z pierwszym radź
 sobie kobieto sama . Idź z tą facet,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedz mi jedno przyjacielu z netporadni. 
Że kobietą nie jesteś, to już wiemy, aborcji raczej też nie miałeś bo mięśnia macicy ci brak, raczej zygota się w tobie nie zagnieździ.. 

Dlaczego jesteś tak świecie przekonany o tym że aborcja pociąga za sobą jakieś konsekwencje?
Powikłania,  od strony fizycznej, traumy itp itd.. 
Przezyles to? Znasz jakąś osobę która to przeżyła? 

To jedna wielka bzdura i spisek przeciw kobietom by zaszczute same wpedzaly się w poczucie winy choć wcale nie muszą.

Ja znam mnóstwo kobiet które aborcję przeszły i żadna z nich nie ma traumy, koszmarów, świat nie zawalił jej się na kawałki. 
Wiesz dlaczego?  
Bo chciała tego.  Chciała przerwać ciążę. 
Chciała odzyskać swoje życie które runelo gdy zobaczyła dwie kreski na teście. 
One po wszystkim przychodzą szczęśliwe, cieszą się, piją szampana.  NAPRAWDĘ!
To są dziesiątki tysięcy kobiet rocznie. 

Co do skutków fizycznych, powikłań... 
Aborcja farmakologiczna zestawem z Mifepristone to najbezpieczniejsza opcja przerwania ciąży. 
Nie wymyśliłam tego ja tylko światowa organizacja zdrowia. 
Sam misoprostol również jest bezpieczny tylko ciut mniej skuteczny.  w całej Europie z powodzeniem stosuje się tą metodę w klinikach a w Polsce się umiera, traci płodność i zapada na syndrom poaborcyjny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja spuściłam mój zarodek w kiblu i dobrze mi z tym


Widzisz, przykro mi że tak podchodzisz do sprawy. Zobacz, że gdyby Twoja matka tak samo zrobiła wobec Ciebie to byś tutaj dzisiaj nie pisała....A jednak ona Ciebie przyjęła, przynajmniej podjęła decyzję że chce Ciebie urodzić. Nie wiem jak spisywała się później...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z miesiączki wychodzi 5 tydz, z moich obliczeń 3 tydz. pierwsza dawkę wzięłam niedziela 28.02 4 tab. co 3 godz. w sumie 12 tabletek miałam pierwszego dnia delikatne skurcze i krwawienie w czwartek zrobiłam bet wyszła 1850,0 w poniedziałek zrobiłam drugą w innym laboratorium wyszło 2079.00. Gdy wróciłam do domu wzięłam pozostałe 8 tab 4 co 3 godz. nie miałam zadnych skurczy tylko krwawienie w srode powtórzyłam bete i miałam duzy spadek 402,60. do dzisiaj utrzymuje sie krwawienie.


U mnie byl 4tydz wzięłam 11.03 te 3 dawki, miała skurcze, dreszcze, krwawienie było po drugiej dawce. 12.03 dla pewności zażyłam jeszcze 2x po 4tab. W sobotę miałam tylko plamienia, ale już w niedziele znowu zaczęłam krwawić i tak tez do dzis.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dyskutujcie z tym moherem, to bez sensu.


Sama powiedz to jakiś debil mądry on nie jest żeby się zesrał jak nie chce urodzić to tego nie zrobię .Co obcemu Facetowi do mojej twojej aborcji no na kiego chuja się  miesza .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz, przykro mi że tak podchodzisz do sprawy. Zobacz, że gdyby Twoja matka tak samo zrobiła wobec Ciebie to byś tutaj dzisiaj nie pisała....A jednak ona Ciebie przyjęła, przynajmniej podjęła decyzję że chce Ciebie urodzić. Nie wiem jak spisywała się później...


Takie życie  :Smile:  ja nie żałuję to była moja najlepsza decyzja! Alleluja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz, przykro mi że tak podchodzisz do sprawy. Zobacz, że gdyby Twoja matka tak samo zrobiła wobec Ciebie to byś tutaj dzisiaj nie pisała....A jednak ona Ciebie przyjęła, przynajmniej podjęła decyzję że chce Ciebie urodzić. Nie wiem jak spisywała się później...


To jest nasza prywatna sprawa spierdalaj i daj nam spokój. Ja usunęłam i cieszę się z tego jak z niczego do tond. Jestem znowu wolna niczym z nikim nie związana po prostu szczęśliwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi jedno przyjacielu z netporadni. 
> Że kobietą nie jesteś, to już wiemy, aborcji raczej też nie miałeś bo mięśnia macicy ci brak, raczej zygota się w tobie nie zagnieździ.. 
> 
> Dlaczego jesteś tak świecie przekonany o tym że aborcja pociąga za sobą jakieś konsekwencje?
> Powikłania,  od strony fizycznej, traumy itp itd.. 
> Przezyles to? Znasz jakąś osobę która to przeżyła? 
> 
> To jedna wielka bzdura i spisek przeciw kobietom by zaszczute same wpedzaly się w poczucie winy choć wcale nie muszą.
> 
> ...


Tak masz rację, są kobiety które nie doświadczają skutków ubocznych. 
Znam osobiście 3 kobiety które dokonały aborcji. W tym jedna czterokrotnie. Jedną z nich namawiał jej partner. Powiedziała mi po 2 latach od dokonania, że nie życzy tego najgorszemu wrogowi co ona musiała przejść. Zabieg był dokonany w klinice. Miała uraz do facetów, nie potrafiła wejść w związek a kolejne współżycia z partenrami zawsze były stresujące
To dla tego dziele się moim doświadczeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama powiedz to jakiś debil mądry on nie jest żeby się zesrał jak nie chce urodzić to tego nie zrobię .Co obcemu Facetowi do mojej twojej aborcji no na kiego chuja się  miesza .


Olej to kochana  :Smile:  ja raz urodziłam, dwa razy usunęłam, żyje mam się bardzo dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak masz rację, są kobiety które nie doświadczają skutków ubocznych. 
> Znam osobiście 3 kobiety które dokonały aborcji. W tym jedna czterokrotnie. Jedną z nich namawiał jej partner. Powiedziała mi po 2 latach od dokonania, że nie życzy tego najgorszemu wrogowi co ona musiała przejść. Zabieg był dokonany w klinice. Miała uraz do facetów, nie potrafiła wejść w związek a kolejne współżycia z partenrami zawsze były stresujące
> To dla tego dziele się moim doświadczeniem.


Facet jakie ty masz doświadczenia macice masz czy co . Nie masz więc się nie wypowiadaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak masz rację, są kobiety które nie doświadczają skutków ubocznych. 
> Znam osobiście 3 kobiety które dokonały aborcji. W tym jedna czterokrotnie. Jedną z nich namawiał jej partner. Powiedziała mi po 2 latach od dokonania, że nie życzy tego najgorszemu wrogowi co ona musiała przejść. Zabieg był dokonany w klinice. Miała uraz do facetów, nie potrafiła wejść w związek a kolejne współżycia z partenrami zawsze były stresujące
> To dla tego dziele się moim doświadczeniem.


Pieprzenie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest nasza prywatna sprawa spierdalaj i daj nam spokój. Ja usunęłam i cieszę się z tego jak z niczego do tond. Jestem znowu wolna niczym z nikim nie związana po prostu szczęśliwa.


To mi wygląda na buddyzm. Nie wierzę, że bycie nie związanym z nikim i niczym daje szczęście. Szukałaś jednak szczęścia z ojcem Twojego dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Facet jakie ty masz doświadczenia macice masz czy co . Nie masz więc się nie wypowiadaj.


Nie potrzebuje doświadczenia porodu. Moja droga czy ginekolog musi być kobietą??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pieprzenie


Nie chcesz nie wierz. "Pieprzeniem" może być również twierdzenie o pozytywach aborcji....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Olej to kochana  ja raz urodziłam, dwa razy usunęłam, żyje mam się bardzo dobrze.


Witam was ja też rodziłam raz naturalnie i 3 razy brałam tabletki i też tego nie żałuje dlaczego dlatego że  tak czułam i uważam że postąpiłam w zgodzie ze sobą i  dla mnie jest ok .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz panie z netporadni.  Tu nic nie zwojujesz.  Kobiety które trafiły na to forum decyzję już podjęły. 
Idź lepiej na jakieś strony gdzie znajdziesz kobiety z traumą, choć wątpię by takie w ogóle istniały.  Tam będziesz mógł się wykazać. 
Tu nic po tobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To mi wygląda na buddyzm. Nie wierzę, że bycie nie związanym z nikim i niczym daje szczęście. Szukałaś jednak szczęścia z ojcem Twojego dziecka.


Buddyzm weź się lecz odpierdol się debilu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was ja też rodziłam raz naturalnie i 3 razy brałam tabletki i też tego nie żałuje dlaczego dlatego że  tak czułam i uważam że postąpiłam w zgodzie ze sobą i  dla mnie jest ok .


Żeby poczuć żal trzeba najpierw coś potraktować jak swoje(żeby doznać straty trzeba to najpierw posiadać). Wtedy kiedy się to straci przychodzi dopiero uczucie żalu. Jeśli nie przyjęłaś tych poczętych dzieci jako swoje to zupełnie zrozumiałe, że nie żałujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie potrzebuje doświadczenia porodu. Moja droga czy ginekolog musi być kobietą??


Z ciebie taki ginekolog jak ze mnie zakonnica .Ginekolog pracuje w prywatnym gabinecie w szpitalu w domu jest tylko goście niema czasu po tyłku się podrapać ,więc nie chrzań że jesteś ginekologiem bo żadna z nas nie da się na to nabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Buddyzm weź się lecz odpierdol się debilu .


Dlaczego mnie obrażasz? Co Tobie uczyniłem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żeby poczuć żal trzeba najpierw coś potraktować jak swoje(żeby doznać straty trzeba to najpierw posiadać). Wtedy kiedy się to straci przychodzi dopiero uczucie żalu. Jeśli nie przyjęłaś tych poczętych dzieci jako swoje to zupełnie zrozumiałe, że nie żałujesz.


Zwykły debillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z ciebie taki ginekolog jak ze mnie zakonnica .Ginekolog pracuje w prywatnym gabinecie w szpitalu w domu jest tylko goście niema czasu po tyłku się podrapać ,więc nie chrzań że jesteś ginekologiem bo żadna z nas nie da się na to nabrać.


Źle mnie zrozumiałaś. Nie jestem ginekologiem. Przykład ginekologa dowodzi, że nie muszę być kobietą żeby móc zajmować się tematami na tym forum. Taki któraś z Was postawiła mi zarzut. Rozumiesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego mnie obrażasz? Co Tobie uczyniłem?


Pojebany jesteś a to w zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> źle mnie zrozumiałaś. Nie jestem ginekologiem. Przykład ginekologa dowodzi, że nie muszę być kobietą żeby móc zajmować się tematami na tym forum. Taki któraś z was postawiła mi zarzut. Rozumiesz?


idź z tond.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pojebany jesteś a to w zupełności wystarczy.


A Ty jesteś wulgarna i agresywna mimo iż ani razu Ciebie nie obraziłem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jeśli jest tu jakaś kobieta która potrzebuje leku arthrotec to piszcie na kasia302@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, gdyby któraś z Was chciała porozmawiać o sytuacji w której jest(tabletki, aborcja to zapraszam na lifechatoo w netporadni do 6 rano...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O czym ty chcesz na tym czacie Rozmawiać jak nawet wieku ciąży nie umiesz policzyć? 
Merytorycznie niewiele sobą reprezentujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, gdyby któraś z Was chciała porozmawiać o sytuacji w której jest(tabletki, aborcja to zapraszam na lifechatoo w netporadni do 6 rano...


Hej jestem super ekstra ciulem i udzielę wam super ekstra wskazówek jak to nie usuwać ciąży bo jestem super ekstra zajebisty moherowy beret. Tępy fagas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O czym ty chcesz na tym czacie Rozmawiać jak nawet wieku ciąży nie umiesz policzyć? 
> Merytorycznie niewiele sobą reprezentujesz.


Jeśli chcesz się przekonać to wejdź na czata. Żeby wydać osąd o merytoryczności mojej wiedzy czy wypowiedzi trzeba najpierw zacząć rozmowę i poświęcić jej trochę czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jestem super ekstra ciulem i udzielę wam super ekstra wskazówek jak to nie usuwać ciąży bo jestem super ekstra zajebisty moherowy beret. Tępy fagas.


Muszę Ci przyznać, że potrafisz mnie rozbawić doborem słów :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zanim  zamówiłam na tym forum spędziłam ponad tydzień czytałam i byłam w kropce wczoraj zamówiłam dzisiaj kurier z poczteksu o 9 przywiózł przesyłkę .Tak jak zamawiałam dostałam oryginalny art i przesyłka była do wglądu uczciwa osoba 799-725-306 jeśli któraś z was brała tabletki w 15 tygodniu bardzo proszę o kontakt maja.lis@wp.pl


Jestem w podobnym tygodniu mam parę pytań jak byś mogła napisz asiaaaa@.onet.pl bo tu nie da się spokojnie popisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Muszę Ci przyznać, że potrafisz mnie rozbawić doborem słów


Ja tu ni przyszłam czytać wypowiedzi faceta który gówno wie i pisze bo pisze.Forum jest dla kobiet i z kobietami które brały tabletki chciałam popisać nie po to by mnie na duchu podtrzymywały ale po to aby dowiedzieć się jak brały w jakich ilościach jakim sposobem itp a tu jakiś facio mi leje wodę  nie usuwaj porozmawiaj nie jesteś sama żałosne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Muszę Ci przyznać, że potrafisz mnie rozbawić doborem słów


Ja też siedzę i rycze że śmiechu  :Big Grin: 
Dzięki dziewczyny za przezabawny wieczór na medyczce. 
A tobie faciu za dostarczenie nam rozrywki bo widzisz.... Na co dzień jest tu dość nudno i monotematycznie, a tu bach! 
Netporadnia RULEZ! 

Do zobaczenia jutro o tej samej porze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam arthrotek jezeli ktos potrzebuje prosze o kontakt Katowice.arthrotek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CYTOTEC wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
posiadam CYTOTEC 200mcg koszt 350 zlotych orginalny zakupiony we wloszech tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie 
w blistrach nie luzem 729264911 wysylka w tym samym dniu prosze najpierw o sms TABLETKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec fore. W opakowaniu jest 20tabletek. Tabletki kupilam w Polsce sa oryginalnie zamknięte. Cena to 150zl + kw Polecony 5zl, za pobraniem 18. odbiór osobisty w Chmielewie Wiecej informacji pod nr 886-805-112

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec fore. W opakowaniu jest 20tabletek. Tabletki kupilam w Polsce sa oryginalnie zamknięte. Cena to 150zl + kw Polecony 5zl, za pobraniem 18zl odbiór w Chmielewie. Wiecej informacji pod nr 886-805-112

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z womenonweb i receptę międzynarodowa z womenonweb na arth magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was ja też rodziłam raz naturalnie i 3 razy brałam tabletki i też tego nie żałuje dlaczego dlatego że  tak czułam i uważam że postąpiłam w zgodzie ze sobą i  dla mnie jest ok .


Witam Was,ja także uśmiałam się z wypowiedzi tego.... hmmmm wszechwiedzącego o problemach kobiet lenia.Zamiast pracować wypisuje bzdury i zaśmieca porządny chat.Słuchaj chłopie ,weź się lepiej za robotę ,a nie pisz o problemach kobiecych jak ciota.Nic nie wiesz o emocjach i uczuciach płci pięknej.Poza tym zajmij się swoimi bliskimi i im praw morały (no chyba,że nikt cię nie kocha),jest wiele stron dla mężczyzn ,które poruszają typowo męskie tematy , a nie rób z siebie niewiasty. Rodziłam 2 razy,mam dorosłe dzieci ,dwa razy miałam zabieg i teraz ciąża obumarła.Bardzo dobrze si ę z tym czuję i niczego nie żałuję.Mam poukładane życie,pełną szczęśliwą rodzinę,swoje lata i nie potrzebuję dodatkowego balastu.Dziewczyny wspieram Was całym sercem,róbcie to co uważacie,że jest dla Was najlepsze.Nikt nie będzie decydował o naszym ciele i życiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zabierzcie tego nawiedzonego człowieka stad. Gowno wie o prawdziwych problemach kobiet w ciąży, a wypowiada się, tak jakby miał nam pomoc w wychowaniu, zapewnieniu warunków mieszkalnych itp. W moim przypadku może On se w dupe wsadzić słowa otuchy i wsparcia psychicznego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabierzcie tego nawiedzonego człowieka stad. Gowno wie o prawdziwych problemach kobiet w ciąży, a wypowiada się, tak jakby miał nam pomoc w wychowaniu, zapewnieniu warunków mieszkalnych itp. W moim przypadku może On se w dupe wsadzić słowa otuchy i wsparcia psychicznego.


Śledzę tę stronę od jakiegoś czasu a zaznaczam iż jestem kobietą. Nie mogę się oprzeć wrażeniu że wszystkie nie chcecie być oceniane, ale gdy pojawi się głos odmienny od waszego to "jedziecie równo" i wy oczywiście innych macie prawo oceniać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jaaa tu się nie da uzyskać konkretnych informacji, bo jakieś dziwne dyskusje się toczą. Podacie namiar na normalne formum?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabierzcie tego nawiedzonego człowieka stad. Gowno wie o prawdziwych problemach kobiet w ciąży, a wypowiada się, tak jakby miał nam pomoc w wychowaniu, zapewnieniu warunków mieszkalnych itp. W moim przypadku może On se w dupe wsadzić słowa otuchy i wsparcia psychicznego.


a jakie są te "prawdziwe problemy kobiet w ciąży"?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Was,ja także uśmiałam się z wypowiedzi tego.... hmmmm wszechwiedzącego o problemach kobiet lenia.Zamiast pracować wypisuje bzdury i zaśmieca porządny chat.Słuchaj chłopie ,weź się lepiej za robotę ,a nie pisz o problemach kobiecych jak ciota.Nic nie wiesz o emocjach i uczuciach płci pięknej.Poza tym zajmij się swoimi bliskimi i im praw morały (no chyba,że nikt cię nie kocha),jest wiele stron dla mężczyzn ,które poruszają typowo męskie tematy , a nie rób z siebie niewiasty. Rodziłam 2 razy,mam dorosłe dzieci ,dwa razy miałam zabieg i teraz ciąża obumarła.Bardzo dobrze si ę z tym czuję i niczego nie żałuję.Mam poukładane życie,pełną szczęśliwą rodzinę,swoje lata i nie potrzebuję dodatkowego balastu.Dziewczyny wspieram Was całym sercem,róbcie to co uważacie,że jest dla Was najlepsze.Nikt nie będzie decydował o naszym ciele i życiu.


Ten cytat jest mój,pisałam do tego faceta,który cały czas próbuje na tym forum prawić morały,a tak naprawdę nie ma zielonego pojęcia o nas i o naszych problemach.Jestem jedną z Was,też zamawiałam z WOW,ale przesyłkę zatrzymali w Zabrzu.Na szczęście sprawa sama się rozwiązała ,mimo to nie pozwolę ,aby celnicy przetrzymywali moją własność.Wszystkie celne paczki już puszczają,dziewczyny przeprowadzają akcje,a ci idą w uparte i nie chcą wydać przesyłek.Tłumaczą się,że nie dostali zgody na ich puszczenie.Proszę,więc nie mylcie mnie z tym nierobem ,któremu się nudzi i sprawia mu radość ,że się z nim dyskutuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaaa tu się nie da uzyskać konkretnych informacji, bo jakieś dziwne dyskusje się toczą. Podacie namiar na normalne formum?


maszwybor.net,  po zalogowaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jakie są te "prawdziwe problemy kobiet w ciąży"?


Np. Takie ze choruje na niedoczynność tarczycy i od 4 miesięcy jestem na lekach przeciwbólowych z grupy NLPZ. A wiadomo ze przy silnych lekach przyjmowanych codziennie z powodu bólu kręgosłupa oraz przy niedoczynnosci istnieje duuze ryzyko urodzenia z wada dziecka. Czy ty myślisz ze jest taka kobieta która decyduje się donosić ciaze z mysla co będzie ze zdrowiem plodu? I w ciągłym bólu przez który nie jest się wstanie podnieść z lozka?(wiadomo w ciąży nie można brać leków) Zwłaszcza ze trzeba zajac się pozostalymi dziecmi i sparalizowana matka? Dodaj mi otuchy bo ja się nie widzę w tej roli. I tyle na ten temat. Ja tez kiedys byłam przeciwna aborcji, a teraz wiem ze musze decydować co będzie lepsze dla mnie i na prawdę jest mi z tym ciężko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam 
gdyby ktoras z was potrzebowala art to prosze  o kontakt Katowice.arthrotek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Np. Takie ze choruje na niedoczynność tarczycy i od 4 miesięcy jestem na lekach przeciwbólowych z grupy NLPZ. A wiadomo ze przy silnych lekach przyjmowanych codziennie z powodu bólu kręgosłupa oraz przy niedoczynnosci istnieje duuze ryzyko urodzenia z wada dziecka. Czy ty myślisz ze jest taka kobieta która decyduje się donosić ciaze z mysla co będzie ze zdrowiem plodu? I w ciągłym bólu przez który nie jest się wstanie podnieść z lozka?(wiadomo w ciąży nie można brać leków) Zwłaszcza ze trzeba zajac się pozostalymi dziecmi i sparalizowana matka? Dodaj mi otuchy bo ja się nie widzę w tej roli. I tyle na ten temat. Ja tez kiedys byłam przeciwna aborcji, a teraz wiem ze musze decydować co będzie lepsze dla mnie i na prawdę jest mi z tym ciężko.


zaraz przyjdzie gość z netporadni i będzie Ci wmawiał, że masz poświęcić ciało i zdrowie dla dwumilimetrowego zlepka komórek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chciałam powiedzieć tylko tyle że wczoraj brałam leki a dokładnie art i udało się pozbyć tego balastu teraz wizyta u lekarza usg i po temacie.Zgadzam się z tym że kobieta jest panią swojego ciała i żaden facet nie ma prawa wypowiadać się na temat sytuacji kobiet w niechcianej ciąży bo nigdy w takiej nie był nie wie jak to jest tyć nie móc się ubrać w kompletnie nic co przypominało by normalny ciuch  same rozstępy mdłości wymioty a sam poród proszę was który facet by to zniósł no który .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Np. Takie ze choruje na niedoczynność tarczycy i od 4 miesięcy jestem na lekach przeciwbólowych z grupy NLPZ. A wiadomo ze przy silnych lekach przyjmowanych codziennie z powodu bólu kręgosłupa oraz przy niedoczynnosci istnieje duuze ryzyko urodzenia z wada dziecka. Czy ty myślisz ze jest taka kobieta która decyduje się donosić ciaze z mysla co będzie ze zdrowiem plodu? I w ciągłym bólu przez który nie jest się wstanie podnieść z lozka?(wiadomo w ciąży nie można brać leków) Zwłaszcza ze trzeba zajac się pozostalymi dziecmi i sparalizowana matka? Dodaj mi otuchy bo ja się nie widzę w tej roli. I tyle na ten temat. Ja tez kiedys byłam przeciwna aborcji, a teraz wiem ze musze decydować co będzie lepsze dla mnie i na prawdę jest mi z tym ciężko.


cześć!

no tak, wszystko boli a dziećmi zająć się trzeba - znam to...aczkolwiek nie doświadczyłam ciągłego bólu przez kilka miesięcy - wyobrażam sobie, że musisz być tym wykończona i fizycznie i psychicznie...Jest ktoś w Twoim otoczeniu, kto mógłby Cię trochę odciążyć? wysłuchać?

Właśnie konsultowałam się w Twojej sprawie z farmaceutką. Jeśli chcesz mogę konkretnie zapytać o ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z wadą - musiałabym dokładnie wiedzieć ile czasu przyjmujesz leki z grupy NLPZ i co dokładnie, jaką dawkę.
Z tego, co mi mówiła, leki przeciwbólowe przy silnych stanach bólowych podaje się matkom w ciąży i ryzyko urodzenia chorego dziecka jest znacznie poniżej 2%. Co do niedoczynności - leczona nie ma wpływu na rozwój dziecka. Mi lekarz rozpoznał niedoczynność w pierwszej ciąży dopiero w 6 mies. i byłam przerażona a córka jest zdrowa.Jeśli masz ochotę pogadać, przegadać temat - możemy pisać.  Opowiesz mi więcej na temat swojej sytuacji?
Pozdrawiam!
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć!
> 
> no tak, wszystko boli a dziećmi zająć się trzeba - znam to...aczkolwiek nie doświadczyłam ciągłego bólu przez kilka miesięcy - wyobrażam sobie, że musisz być tym wykończona i fizycznie i psychicznie...Jest ktoś w Twoim otoczeniu, kto mógłby Cię trochę odciążyć? wysłuchać?
> 
> Właśnie konsultowałam się w Twojej sprawie z farmaceutką. Jeśli chcesz mogę konkretnie zapytać o ryzyko urodzenia dziecka z wadą - musiałabym dokładnie wiedzieć ile czasu przyjmujesz leki z grupy NLPZ i co dokładnie, jaką dawkę.
> Z tego, co mi mówiła, leki przeciwbólowe przy silnych stanach bólowych podaje się matkom w ciąży i ryzyko urodzenia chorego dziecka jest znacznie poniżej 2%. Co do niedoczynności - leczona nie ma wpływu na rozwój dziecka. Mi lekarz rozpoznał niedoczynność w pierwszej ciąży dopiero w 6 mies. i byłam przerażona a córka jest zdrowa.Jeśli masz ochotę pogadać, przegadać temat - możemy pisać.  Opowiesz mi więcej na temat swojej sytuacji?
> Pozdrawiam!
> Ania


O a dzisiaj mamy panią z neto poradni Pan już nas opuścił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaaa tu się nie da uzyskać konkretnych informacji, bo jakieś dziwne dyskusje się toczą. Podacie namiar na normalne formum?


Moja droga pytaj a z chętnie pomogę .Potrzebujesz wsparcia rozmowy nie jesteś sama.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw z womenonweb i receptę międzynarodowa z womenonweb na arth magdammm77@o2.pl


Dziewczyno nie rób tego czemu pomagasz tym zagubionym kobietom w morderstwie,daj tym dzieciom szanse nie przyczyniaj się do ich moru.Zaklinam cię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyne mam pytanie ,kiedy moge isc do lekarza  po tabl.brałam do ustnie 3x4 ,dobe temu . Czy cos moze wyjsc i lekarz podejrzewac jak pojde za wczesnie ? Kiedy najlepiej ? Prosze o odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja chciałam powiedzieć tylko tyle że wczoraj brałam leki a dokładnie art i udało się pozbyć tego balastu teraz wizyta u lekarza usg i po temacie.Zgadzam się z tym że kobieta jest panią swojego ciała i żaden facet nie ma prawa wypowiadać się na temat sytuacji kobiet w niechcianej ciąży bo nigdy w takiej nie był nie wie jak to jest tyć nie móc się ubrać w kompletnie nic co przypominało by normalny ciuch  same rozstępy mdłości wymioty a sam poród proszę was który facet by to zniósł no który .


Zabiłaś swoje dziecko to zło wróci do ciebie .Zamordowałaś niewinną istotę nie dałaś jej szansy zaistnienia jesteś złą osobą ,szatan jest tobie panem , nie żyjesz wedle przykazań Pan Bóg nasz stwórca nie tak nas nauczał piekło cię pochłonie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja chciałam powiedzieć tylko tyle że wczoraj brałam leki a dokładnie art i udało się pozbyć tego balastu teraz wizyta u lekarza usg i po temacie.Zgadzam się z tym że kobieta jest panią swojego ciała i żaden facet nie ma prawa wypowiadać się na temat sytuacji kobiet w niechcianej ciąży bo nigdy w takiej nie był nie wie jak to jest tyć nie móc się ubrać w kompletnie nic co przypominało by normalny ciuch  same rozstępy mdłości wymioty a sam poród proszę was który facet by to zniósł no który .


Chciałam tylko dodać, że balast nazywa się: dziecko i wczoraj zmarło. Natomiast kobieta jest panią swojego ciała - owszem, ale nie ciała dziecka, które jest bytem osobnym, ma nawet oddzielny układ krwionośny, inną grupę krwi( i jest to fakt naukowy i niepodważalny) a matka użycza mu chwilowo miejsca w swoim organizmie - tak to już matka natura sobie wymyśliła.
W pierwszym momencie można odczuwać ulgę - po kłopocie. Jest to częsta reakcja po podjętej i zrealizowanej decyzji ale faktem jest, że wczoraj wydarzyło się coś nieodwracalnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli brałaś do 
ustnie,  możesz iść od razu. 
Nikt nie rozpozna że to ty przyczyniłaś się do poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyne mam pytanie ,kiedy moge isc do lekarza  po tabl.brałam do ustnie 3x4 ,dobe temu . Czy cos moze wyjsc i lekarz podejrzewac jak pojde za wczesnie ? Kiedy najlepiej ? Prosze o odp.


Czemu zabiłaś swe dziecko czemu przemawia przez ciebie zło i nie nawieść ,co ta istotka ci uczyniła morderczyni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabiłaś swoje dziecko to zło wróci do ciebie .Zamordowałaś niewinną istotę nie dałaś jej szansy zaistnienia jesteś złą osobą ,szatan jest tobie panem , nie żyjesz wedle przykazań Pan Bóg nasz stwórca nie tak nas nauczał piekło cię pochłonie.


Buahahahahaha no kolejny wieczór z debilami. 
Wzięli się uparli na to forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O a dzisiaj mamy panią z neto poradni Pan już nas opuścił.


Widzę, że jednak tęskno za tym panem... :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu zabiłaś swe dziecko czemu przemawia przez ciebie zło i nie nawieść ,co ta istotka ci uczyniła morderczyni.


Spierdalaj z tego satanistycznego forum pedałku boży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam tylko dodać, że balast nazywa się: dziecko i wczoraj zmarło. Natomiast kobieta jest panią swojego ciała - owszem, ale nie ciała dziecka, które jest bytem osobnym, ma nawet oddzielny układ krwionośny, inną grupę krwi( i jest to fakt naukowy i niepodważalny) a matka użycza mu chwilowo miejsca w swoim organizmie - tak to już matka natura sobie wymyśliła.
> W pierwszym momencie można odczuwać ulgę - po kłopocie. Jest to częsta reakcja po podjętej i zrealizowanej decyzji ale faktem jest, że wczoraj wydarzyło się coś nieodwracalnego.


I bardzo dobrze ze nie jest to odwracalne nie chciałam dziecka i go nie mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę, że jednak tęskno za tym panem...


Tak. Wczoraj dostarczył nam niezłej rozrywki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam tylko dodać, że balast nazywa się: dziecko i wczoraj zmarło. Natomiast kobieta jest panią swojego ciała - owszem, ale nie ciała dziecka, które jest bytem osobnym, ma nawet oddzielny układ krwionośny, inną grupę krwi( i jest to fakt naukowy i niepodważalny) a matka użycza mu chwilowo miejsca w swoim organizmie - tak to już matka natura sobie wymyśliła.
> W pierwszym momencie można odczuwać ulgę - po kłopocie. Jest to częsta reakcja po podjętej i zrealizowanej decyzji ale faktem jest, że wczoraj wydarzyło się coś nieodwracalnego.


Co ty ją krytykujesz , jak cię forum nie interesuje i nie masz podobnego problemu to  spadaj  z tond.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam na wydaniu zestaw z WOW  kontakt penny556@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko ten pan wczoraj to był kulturalny, a ta dziś totalnie odjechana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kurcze - maszwybor to jedyne sensowne forum, żeby dopytać o środki pronne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno nie rób tego czemu pomagasz tym zagubionym kobietom w morderstwie,daj tym dzieciom szanse nie przyczyniaj się do ich moru.Zaklinam cię.


A zaklinaj ile chcesz  :Smile:  sama jestem po udanym zabiegu z arth jak komuś teraz może się przydać mój zestaw to chętnie pomogę.  Magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogólnie maszwybor.net jest moderowane więc nie ma tam takich oszolomów.  Od razu wylatują.  Ale w związku z tym nie ma też ofert kupna - sprzedaży. 
Tamto forum jest stricte informacyjne,  do pogadania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hahaha napisałam żeby spierdalał i posłuchał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hahaha napisałam żeby spierdalał i posłuchał.


Piekło was pochłonie Ojcze nasz któryś jest w niebie ................... ZdroZATANA waś Mario łaskiś pełna ............. mODLĘ SIĘ ZA WAMI NIEWIASTY PRZEZ SZATANA POCHŁONIĘTE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piekło was pochłonie Ojcze nasz któryś jest w niebie ................... ZdroZATANA waś Mario łaskiś pełna ............. mODLĘ SIĘ ZA WAMI NIEWIASTY PRZEZ SZATANA POCHŁONIĘTE


Ty się lepiej módl o zdrowie,  bo o rozum to już za późno. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam byłam w 16 tygodniu Brałam wczoraj tabletki miałam je stosować do pochwowo tak poradziła mi osoba od której zamówiłam miałam 16 szt i 2 po 14 tab dostałam skurczy czułam że mam rozwarcie takiej jak miałam przy porodzie , miałam bardzo mocne bóle krzyżowe i skurcze już też bardzo intensywne porodowe co półtorej minuty . W chwili kiedy te skurcze były regularne  Pani u której zamawiałam nakazała mi przeć wszystko trwało jakieś 10min wydaliłam to, najgorszy był widok , bo nie były to tak jak tu opisujecie skrzepy czy jakieś piłeczki , ciężko mi to pisać ale może komuś tym pomogę był to płód który wisiał z mojego krocza na jakiejś nitce myślę że na pępowinie ja długo czekałam z tą decyzją ale mój partner mnie zdradza układa sobie nowe życie a ja nie poradziła bym sobie z trójką dzieci  . Jeśli  chcecie to zrobić to nie popełniajcie mojego błędu nie czekajcie aż tak długo . Mi pomogła Pani Ania wszystko mi wyjaśniła i choć bombardowałam ją telefonami to każdy odebrała nie zostawiła mnie 799-725-306


Bardzo proszę odezwij się do mnie jeśli tu zaglądasz jeszcze, jestem w 16 tygodni i bardzo potrzebuje pomocy asia-glowa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo proszę odezwij się do mnie jeśli tu zaglądasz jeszcze, jestem w 16 tygodni i bardzo potrzebuje pomocy asia-glowa@wp.pl


Dziecko drogie ja ci pomogę nie zabijaj swojego maleństwa nie rób tego  nie jesteś sama napisz co cie boli ja cię wysłucham dziecko to dar od Pana Boga szanuj go . Nie zabijaj pomogę ci napisz co cię boli jestem z tobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty się lepiej módl o zdrowie,  bo o rozum to już za późno. ..


Szatan przez ciebie przemawia jesteś złą kobietą modlę się za ciebie jam jest Pan Bóg twój ..........................

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piekło was pochłonie Ojcze nasz któryś jest w niebie ................... ZdroZATANA waś Mario łaskiś pełna ............. mODLĘ SIĘ ZA WAMI NIEWIASTY PRZEZ SZATANA POCHŁONIĘTE


To ja zamawiam 5 zdrowasiek, droge krzyzowa na kolanach, I wstawiennictwo u Rydzyka. Moze to wypedzi ze mnie Demona. TU NIE MA NIEWIAST!WSZYSTKIE ROZŁOŻYŁYŚMY NOGI
 Amen. Idz w pokoju Chrystusa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja z takim pytaniem jak wygladala u was pierwsza miesiaczka po poronieniu? Ja dostalam ją w poniedzialek czyli 4 tygodnie od poronienia. Raz jest skapa a raz jej wiecej, czy to normalne? Prosze o szybka odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Ja z takim pytaniem jak wygladala u was pierwsza miesiaczka po poronieniu? Ja dostalam ją w poniedzialek czyli 4 tygodnie od poronienia. Raz jest skapa a raz jej wiecej, czy to normalne? Prosze o szybka odpowiedz


Tak.  W trakcie pierwszej miesiączki jeszcze się doczyszczasz więc krwawienie może wyglądać ciut inaczej niż zwykle. 
Po okresie wybierz się na usg żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko tam jest już w porządku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szatan przez ciebie przemawia jesteś złą kobietą modlę się za ciebie jam jest Pan Bóg twój ..........................


Ja akurat jestem jestem ateistką.  A piekło niech lepiej pochłonie wszystkich księży pedofili  :Smile:  peace!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby PIS dał 500zl na pierwsze dziecko może więcej by się zdecydowalo urodzić, także moherowy berecie masz misję, idź walczyć o fundusze na pierwsze wtedy ocalisz te zygoty  które spuszczamy codziennie w kiblu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakby PIS dał 500zl na pierwsze dziecko może więcej by się zdecydowalo urodzić, także moherowy berecie masz misję, idź walczyć o fundusze na pierwsze wtedy ocalisz te zygoty  które spuszczamy codziennie w kiblu.


A co to jest 500 zł,  przepraszam bardzo? Na co mi to wystarczy ? Mleko ? Pieluchy ? Wyjście do zoo z dwójką dzieci to 200 zł,  10 par najtańszych spodni dla 10 latka to 300 zł. Wole godna prace i tanie mieszkanie, na swoje dzieci sama  zarobię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat księża są przeciw aborcji żeby rodzilo się jak najwięcej słodkich, gładkich dzieci do molestowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I żeby z 5000 zł przychodu mój mąż nie musiał oddawać co miesiąc 2000 zł do państwa. 
W dupe sobie te 500zl wsadzcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś chętny na oryginalny zestaw z WOW,małopolskie ? penny556@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania receptę na art międzynarodowa od womenonweb do zrealizowania w polsce, jeśli ktoś chętny proszę pisać magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat księża są przeciw aborcji żeby rodzilo się jak najwięcej słodkich, gładkich dzieci do molestowania.


Człowiek ma po to rozum aby czasami się zastanowił co mówi!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Człowiek ma po to rozum aby czasami się zastanowił co mówi!!!!


A co?  Jakiś problem? Bogobojna cioto?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat księża są przeciw aborcji żeby rodzilo się jak najwięcej słodkich, gładkich dzieci do molestowania.


Człowiek po to ma rozum aby czasami się zastanowił co mówi!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co?  Jakiś problem? Bogobojna cioto?


właśnie o tym mówię !!!

----------


## Ave satan

Ciota :P ciota  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo proszę odezwij się do mnie jeśli tu zaglądasz jeszcze, jestem w 16 tygodni i bardzo potrzebuje pomocy asia-glowa@wp.pl


Cześć!
Jak potrzebujesz się wygadać, to jestem do dyspozycji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć!
> Jak potrzebujesz się wygadać, to jestem do dyspozycji.


Potrzebuje informacji,  jak dawkowac w 16 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Np. Takie ze choruje na niedoczynność tarczycy i od 4 miesięcy jestem na lekach przeciwbólowych z grupy NLPZ. A wiadomo ze przy silnych lekach przyjmowanych codziennie z powodu bólu kręgosłupa oraz przy niedoczynnosci istnieje duuze ryzyko urodzenia z wada dziecka. Czy ty myślisz ze jest taka kobieta która decyduje się donosić ciaze z mysla co będzie ze zdrowiem plodu? I w ciągłym bólu przez który nie jest się wstanie podnieść z lozka?(wiadomo w ciąży nie można brać leków) Zwłaszcza ze trzeba zajac się pozostalymi dziecmi i sparalizowana matka? Dodaj mi otuchy bo ja się nie widzę w tej roli. I tyle na ten temat. Ja tez kiedys byłam przeciwna aborcji, a teraz wiem ze musze decydować co będzie lepsze dla mnie i na prawdę jest mi z tym ciężko.


Jakbyś chciała jeszcze coś wyjaśnić, lub po prostu porozmawiać, to jestem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje informacji,  jak dawkowac w 16 tygodniu.


W 16 tyg. Twoje dziecko waży okło 200 gr i mierzy 15 cm, jest już duże...myślałaś może o innych rozwiązaniach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat księża są przeciw aborcji żeby rodzilo się jak najwięcej słodkich, gładkich dzieci do molestowania.


Dokładnie!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 16 tyg. Twoje dziecko waży okło 200 gr i mierzy 15 cm, jest już duże...myślałaś może o innych rozwiązaniach?


Im później tym chyba lepiej dopochwowo, dajesz 4 tabletki co 3 godziny.  Albo zestaw z womenonweb!! Tam jest Ru więc będzie bardziej skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 16 tyg. Twoje dziecko waży okło 200 gr i mierzy 15 cm, jest już duże...myślałaś może o innych rozwiązaniach?


Moherowy beret znowu w natarciu, nie masz co robić? Idź do kościoła walczyć z kurestwem i pedofilia u twoich znajomych księży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Im później tym chyba lepiej dopochwowo, dajesz 4 tabletki co 3 godziny.  Albo zestaw z womenonweb!! Tam jest Ru więc będzie bardziej skuteczne


No niekoniecznie im większe dziecko tym większe ryzyko powikłań, a RU 486 to już jakaś masakra, kobiety bardzo częsta mają po nich silne krwotoki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moherowy beret znowu w natarciu, nie masz co robić? Idź do kościoła walczyć z kurestwem i pedofilia u twoich znajomych księży.


Kochana wylej swą nienawiść, śmiało! A może dokopie się wtedy do Twojego wnętrza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No niekoniecznie im większe dziecko tym większe ryzyko powikłań, a RU 486 to już jakaś masakra, kobiety bardzo częsta mają po nich silne krwotoki.


To nie prawda. 
Ru blokuje po prostu wydzielanie hormonu podtrzymujacego ciążę. 
Nie powoduje krwotoku. 

Misoprostol po 12 tygodniu dawkuje się inaczej.  Dwie tabletki co trzy godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Np. Takie ze choruje na niedoczynność tarczycy i od 4 miesięcy jestem na lekach przeciwbólowych z grupy NLPZ. A wiadomo ze przy silnych lekach przyjmowanych codziennie z powodu bólu kręgosłupa oraz przy niedoczynnosci istnieje duuze ryzyko urodzenia z wada dziecka. Czy ty myślisz ze jest taka kobieta która decyduje się donosić ciaze z mysla co będzie ze zdrowiem plodu? I w ciągłym bólu przez który nie jest się wstanie podnieść z lozka?(wiadomo w ciąży nie można brać leków) Zwłaszcza ze trzeba zajac się pozostalymi dziecmi i sparalizowana matka? Dodaj mi otuchy bo ja się nie widzę w tej roli. I tyle na ten temat. Ja tez kiedys byłam przeciwna aborcji, a teraz wiem ze musze decydować co będzie lepsze dla mnie i na prawdę jest mi z tym ciężko.


Witaj!NLPZ to grupa leków, które można stosować w I i II trymestrze, nie powinnaś przyjmować jedynie w III trymestrze- mają kategorię D, a więc dopuszcza się ich zażywanie jedynie w związku zagrożeniem życia matki, jeśli inne leki nie dały rady...
niedoczynność- leczy się całą ciążę substytutami hormonów tarczycy, które są bezpieczne dla Twojego dziecka, metabolity usuwane są do błony owodniowej i tyle. Jeśli masz jeszcze jakieś medyczne wątpliwości...służę pomocą :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj!NLPZ to grupa leków, które można stosować w I i II trymestrze, nie powinnaś przyjmować jedynie w III trymestrze- mają kategorię D, a więc dopuszcza się ich zażywanie jedynie w związku zagrożeniem życia matki, jeśli inne leki nie dały rady...
> niedoczynność- leczy się całą ciążę substytutami hormonów tarczycy, które są bezpieczne dla Twojego dziecka, metabolity usuwane są do błony owodniowej i tyle. Jeśli masz jeszcze jakieś medyczne wątpliwości...służę pomocą


Co jest najlepsze na prolifowe zapalenie mózgu?   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie prawda. 
> Ru blokuje po prostu wydzielanie hormonu podtrzymujacego ciążę. 
> Nie powoduje krwotoku. 
> 
> Misoprostol po 12 tygodniu dawkuje się inaczej.  Dwie tabletki co trzy godziny.


Powoduje powoduje, i jeszcze bardzo często jest nieskuteczna, a dzieci rodzą się uszkodzone...wygoogluj sobie skutki uboczne.W krajach Trzeciego świata wspaniałe ONZ stosuje te środki i jest udokumentowane że kobiety zażywające RU 486 mają anemie.A tak apropo to te tabletki produkuje  firma ,która Hitlerowi produkowała cyklon B...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co jest najlepsze na prolifowe zapalenie mózgu?


Niechciana ciąża  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie prawda. 
> Ru blokuje po prostu wydzielanie hormonu podtrzymujacego ciążę. 
> Nie powoduje krwotoku. 
> 
> Misoprostol po 12 tygodniu dawkuje się inaczej.  Dwie tabletki co trzy godziny.


Apropos RU-486, trochę dużo do poczytania, ale przynajmniej rzetelna wiedza, od samego właściciela patentu

RU-486Jego jedynym działaniem jest wywołanie aborcji do 49 dnia ciąży i do tego działania RU 486 została zarejestrowana przez Administrację Żywienia i Leków (Food and Drug Administration - FDA ) 

Nagłe skutki uboczne RU468 obejmują: długie i obfite krwawienie, nudności, silne skurcze,  bóle głowy , biegunkę, wysypki na skórze, reakcje alergiczne oraz wymioty.
Krwawienie trwa zazwyczaj do 10 dni, ale może też przeciągnąć się do 44 dni.
Jeden do 2% kobiet w Europie i Stanach Zjednoczonych uczestniczących w próbach klinicznych potrzebowało leczenia szpitalnego z powodu krwotoków. W próbach prowadzonych w USA 9% kobiet krwawiło ponad 30 dni. Jeden procent krwawiło ponad 60 dni. 4 z 2000 kobiet, które poddały się temu zabiegowi potrzebowało transfuzji krwi, a 25 nagłej pomocy w pogotowiach ratunkowych, a nawet leczenia szpitalnego.

Podczas badań klinicznych nad skutecznością RU 486 około 5% kobiet doświadczyło niepełnej aborcji. Kiedy zdarza się taka sytuacja, potrzebna jest aborcja chirurgiczna. Takie niepełne aborcje mogą spowodować zakażenie, bezpłodność, a nawet śmierć.

Sponsor, a zarazem właściciel patentu RU 486 - Population Council, twierdzi, że jedna na 50 kobiet będzie krwawiła i będzie wymagała interwencji chirurgicznej, aby temu zapobiec. Jedna na 100 kobiet będzie potrzebowała leczenia szpitalnego, a dla 8% kobiet metoda ta będzie nieskuteczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co jest najlepsze na prolifowe zapalenie mózgu?


ŻENADA...dziewczyna ma konkretny problem i wątpliwości,normalne dla człowieka myślącego, natomiast jednostka  chorobowa o której piszesz...wybacz, jeszcze nie spotkałam się w literaturze z takową, a chętnie udzieliłabym CI odpowiedzi, bo medycyna to mój konik :Wink: pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powoduje powoduje, i jeszcze bardzo często jest nieskuteczna, a dzieci rodzą się uszkodzone...wygoogluj sobie skutki uboczne.W krajach Trzeciego świata wspaniałe ONZ stosuje te środki i jest udokumentowane że kobiety zażywające RU 486 mają anemie.A tak apropo to te tabletki produkuje  firma ,która Hitlerowi produkowała cyklon B...


Tam wszystkie z głodu mają anemie ciemnoto.
Same ru oczywiście jest nieskuteczne, trzeba go połączyć z misoprostolem. 

Oo czyżby ten drugi też powodował coś?
A może produkuje go ta sama firma co napoleonowi szable?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tam wszystkie z głodu mają anemie ciemnoto.
> Same ru oczywiście jest nieskuteczne, trzeba go połączyć z misoprostolem. 
> 
> Oo czyżby ten drugi też powodował coś?
> A może produkuje go ta sama firma co napoleonowi szable?


 :Smile:  szabelki jednak ludobójstwa nie powodują, więc nie są tak groźne. Mizoprostol powoduje TYLKO Mizoprostol (Cytotec) to syntetyczna pochodna Prostaglandyny PGE1, wykazująca działanie:

-rozszerza naczynia krwionośne, obniża ciśnienie krwi- ryzyko- hipotensja, niedotlenienie, a

następnie wzrost ciśnienia tętniczego

-hamuje agregację płytek krwi- krwotoki

-silnie kurczy macicę ciężarną i nieciężarną u ciężarnej powodując zaburzenia przepływu

łożyskowego, niedotlenienie płodu, PĘKNIĘCIE TRZONU MACICY!!!!!

-pobudza perystaltykę przewodu pok, powodując biegunki

-hamuje wydzielanie soku żołądkowego spowodowane pokarmem, gastryną lub histaminą a

zwiększa wydzielanie śluzu żołądkowego- ochrona żołądka i 12-stnicy

 zwiększa przepływ krwi przez nerki, wydalanie wody, sodu i potasu- ryzyko odwodnienia

 zwiększa wrażliwość na ból- powoduje nadmierne odczuwanie bólu

pozostałe działania niepożądane: nasilenie choroby niedokrwiennej serca, zaburzenia rytmu serca,

ślinotok, reakcje anafilaktyczne.

Wystarczy???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boszsz kopiuj - wklej. 
Przykra jesteś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boszsz kopiuj - wklej. 
> Przykra jesteś.


Przepraszam, wciąż się jeszcze uczę nie być przykrą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam, wciąż się jeszcze uczę nie być przykrą.


Ty się nigdy nie nauczysz. 
Będziesz siedzieć na forach takich jak te w imię jakichś bogobojnych zasad głosić swoją prawdę. 
Nie potrafisz zrozumieć że my mamy swoje mózgi, sumienia i jesteśmy w stanie podjąć decyzję najlepszą dla siebie. 
Nie musisz nam pisać ile cm ma nasz zarodek czy płód.  Wiemy to. 
Dostajesz od księdza punkty do raju za każdą ocaloną zygote?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja uauwalam Ru w 15 tyg wszystko poszło za pierwszym razem, krawilam tydzień.  Także na spokojnie. Nie słuchaj osoby, która nigdy tego nie robiła, po to jesteśmy tutaj żeby sobie pomagać i dzielić się doświadczeniami z innymi.  Ja się bałam ale się udało!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty się nigdy nie nauczysz. 
> Będziesz siedzieć na forach takich jak te w imię jakichś bogobojnych zasad głosić swoją prawdę. 
> Nie potrafisz zrozumieć że my mamy swoje mózgi, sumienia i jesteśmy w stanie podjąć decyzję najlepszą dla siebie. 
> Nie musisz nam pisać ile cm ma nasz zarodek czy płód.  Wiemy to. 
> Dostajesz od księdza punkty do raju za każdą ocaloną zygote?


Amen!! Mądrze piszesz.  Zgadzam się z Tobą w 100000%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj!NLPZ to grupa leków, które można stosować w I i II trymestrze, nie powinnaś przyjmować jedynie w III trymestrze- mają kategorię D, a więc dopuszcza się ich zażywanie jedynie w związku zagrożeniem życia matki, jeśli inne leki nie dały rady...
> niedoczynność- leczy się całą ciążę substytutami hormonów tarczycy, które są bezpieczne dla Twojego dziecka, metabolity usuwane są do błony owodniowej i tyle. Jeśli masz jeszcze jakieś medyczne wątpliwości...służę pomocą


Ja juz jestem dawno PO... I chciałabym dodać ze potrafię przeczytać punkt na ulotce"ciaza i karmienie" i jakos w olfenie, coxtralu, ketonalu i opokanie forte jest napisane NIE NALEZY lub NIE POWINNO stosować w okresie ciąży. Dodam jeszcze ze gin nie dal mi pewności co do zdrowia plodu, może wyjść na usg w 5 mc a najlepiej zrobić badania prenatalne za 2500 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty się nigdy nie nauczysz. 
> Będziesz siedzieć na forach takich jak te w imię jakichś bogobojnych zasad głosić swoją prawdę. 
> Nie potrafisz zrozumieć że my mamy swoje mózgi, sumienia i jesteśmy w stanie podjąć decyzję najlepszą dla siebie. 
> Nie musisz nam pisać ile cm ma nasz zarodek czy płód.  Wiemy to. 
> Dostajesz od księdza punkty do raju za każdą ocaloną zygote?


Nie dostaje punktów  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dostaje punktów


Jaka szkoda  :Frown:  może już byś dobie poszła...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> szabelki jednak ludobójstwa nie powodują, więc nie są tak groźne. Mizoprostol powoduje TYLKO Mizoprostol (Cytotec) to syntetyczna pochodna Prostaglandyny PGE1, wykazująca działanie:
> 
> -rozszerza naczynia krwionośne, obniża ciśnienie krwi- ryzyko- hipotensja, niedotlenienie, a
> 
> następnie wzrost ciśnienia tętniczego
> 
> -hamuje agregację płytek krwi- krwotoki
> 
> -silnie kurczy macicę ciężarną i nieciężarną u ciężarnej powodując zaburzenia przepływu
> ...



Ale chyba dziewczyny nie uważacie że pęknięcie trzonu macicy, czy krwotoki,nie wspomnę o skutkach w psychice kobiety i jej wyrzutach sumienia są warte ryzyka. Czy naturalny poród nie jest najlepszym naturalnym wyjściem? Natura wie co robi ciąża=poród, ale my ludzie lubimy robić niestety po swojemu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skończ bez końca piepszyć że masz opakowanie, że PILNE, ze byłaś w sytuacji i że pomoc niesiesz, itp !!!
> handlujesz na tym forum i nie tylko od miesięcy 
> codziennie wpiepsząjąc swoje ogłoszenia co strone nawet po kilka razy
> mam nadzieje ze wkrótce smutni panowie do ciebie zadzwonia


Widać że koleżance z żal dupke ściska... Jak chce sprzedawać to niech sprzedaje... byle uczciwa była w realizowaniu swojego zadania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobre sobie. 
Uważasz że macica i organizm kobiety lepiej zniesie poród czterokilowego dziecka niż wypchniecie 4 cm zarodka?? 

Poród naturalny nie powoduje żadnych powikłań? Zabawne. 

O wyrzutach sumienia i zlamanej psychice nie słyszałam,  to tylko mit.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale chyba dziewczyny nie uważacie że pęknięcie trzonu macicy, czy krwotoki,nie wspomnę o skutkach w psychice kobiety i jej wyrzutach sumienia są warte ryzyka. Czy naturalny poród nie jest najlepszym naturalnym wyjściem? Natura wie co robi ciąża=poród, ale my ludzie lubimy robić niestety po swojemu...


Coś ty się tak tej psychiki czepiła? 
Usunelas kiedyś Ciążę?  Masz wyrzuty sumienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz jestem dawno PO... I chciałabym dodać ze potrafię przeczytać punkt na ulotce"ciaza i karmienie" i jakos w olfenie, coxtralu, ketonalu i opokanie forte jest napisane NIE NALEZY lub NIE POWINNO stosować w okresie ciąży. Dodam jeszcze ze gin nie dal mi pewności co do zdrowia plodu, może wyjść na usg w 5 mc a najlepiej zrobić badania prenatalne za 2500 zl.


na pewno doczytałaś, że info dotyczące ciąży w przyp. NLPZ dotyczy III trymestru ciąży...
Mojej przyjaciółce gin też nie dał pewności co do zdrowia płodu, wyrzuciła 2500 na badanie krwi, wyszło,że choć dziecko podejrzewano o mega wady, okazało się super zdrowe...to było we wtorek, a po dwóch dniach dziecko zmarło, ...w Dzień Babci...
nikt nie może nam dać pewności co do zdrowia płodu, a na pewno już nie gin... :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobre sobie. 
> Uważasz że macica i organizm kobiety lepiej zniesie poród czterokilowego dziecka niż wypchniecie 4 cm zarodka?? 
> 
> Poród naturalny nie powoduje żadnych powikłań? Zabawne. 
> 
> O wyrzutach sumienia i zlamanej psychice nie słyszałam,  to tylko mit.


Ty mówisz o mechanicznych skutkach.To że trudniej jest urodzić 4kg dziecko niż 4cm z tym się zgodzę, ale bardziej naturalny jest poród bo oprócz skurczy zachodzą również inne hormonalne procesy w ciele kobiety, które są naturalne i kobieta po naturalnym porodzie szybciej wraca do siebie.Natomiast po aborcji,masz uszkodzoną macice, łyżeczkowanie itp. przyjemności,a hormonalne procesy są gwałtownie przerwane i organizm doznaje szoku.Przerwanie tych procesów powoduje np: zaburzenia miesiączki i w ogóle rozregulowanie cyklu, oraz zwiększa ryzyko zachorowania na raka.a jeśli chodzi o wyrzuty sumienia to nie jest mit.....moja mama 66lat i wciąż je odczuwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobre sobie. 
> Uważasz że macica i organizm kobiety lepiej zniesie poród czterokilowego dziecka niż wypchniecie 4 cm zarodka?? 
> 
> Poród naturalny nie powoduje żadnych powikłań? Zabawne. 
> 
> O wyrzutach sumienia i zlamanej psychice nie słyszałam,  to tylko mit.


nie musiałaś  słyszeć o złamanej psychice kobiet, które uświadamiają sobie,co zrobiły,ale jak chcesz to możesz poczytać o różnych syndromach postaborcyjnych,o których opowiadają dziewczyny takie jak my,które z różnych powodów zdecydowały, że rozwiążą swój problem, połykając tabletki...
nie każda jednak ma odwagę o tym mówić, jakaś zmowa milczenia panuje, nie wiadomo czemu???jakbyśmy rzeczywiście myślały jak w średniowieczu...no i to branie problemu na siebie...takie jesteśmy...warto jednak o tym gadać, żeby każda z nas wiedziała co się może z nią potem dziać, bo POTEM może być too late, sorry..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tych tabletek się nie łyka. 
Pod językiem się je Trzyma..

Mówię że syndrom poaborcyjny to mit bo znam wiele kobiet które świętują po aborcji i może jedną która żałuje. 
Żal przychodzi z reguły wtedy gdy kobieta nie jest pewna decyzji lub robi ją pod czymś naciskiem. 
Zabieg przeprowadzony w zgodzie ze sobą nie powoduje negatywnych skutków ubocznych w naszych głowach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oryginalny zestaw WOW ,małopolskie penny556@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tych tabletek się nie łyka. 
> Pod językiem się je Trzyma..
> 
> Mówię że syndrom poaborcyjny to mit bo znam wiele kobiet które świętują po aborcji i może jedną która żałuje. 
> Żal przychodzi z reguły wtedy gdy kobieta nie jest pewna decyzji lub robi ją pod czymś naciskiem. 
> Zabieg przeprowadzony w zgodzie ze sobą nie powoduje negatywnych skutków ubocznych w naszych głowach.


A może po prostu spychają to do podświadomości bo muszą...bo przecież muszą być szczęśliwe dla męża/partnera, dla dzieci rodziny, przyjaciół itd. A nawet powinny być szczęśliwe bo przecież syndrom poaborcyjny to mit.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od mojej aborcji miną wkrótce trzy lata. 
Od momentu w którym wiedziałam że zarodek wypadł po dziś dzień czuje euforię że mi się udało, że pozbylam się problemu, odzyskalam swoje życie.
Jak to się ma do spychania czegokolwiek do podświadomości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od mojej aborcji miną wkrótce trzy lata. 
> Od momentu w którym wiedziałam że zarodek wypadł po dziś dzień czuje euforię że mi się udało, że pozbylam się problemu, odzyskalam swoje życie.
> Jak to się ma do spychania czegokolwiek do podświadomości?


Myślę że Twoja euforia wynikała, nie z tego że zabiłaś swoje własne dziecko, tylko z faktu, że udało Ci się uniknąć konsekwencji swojego wcześniejszego zachowania i to logiczne że poczułaś ulgę.Ale nie przyjmujesz do swojej świadomości faktu że to było Twoje dziecko, z połową Twoich genów, które nadal istnieje tylko w innej rzeczywistości, i to jest właśnie spychanie do podświadomości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma innej rzeczywistości a to " dziecko " nie istnieje. 

Tak, euforia nie wynikała z faktu iż Usunęłam ciążę bo to nie zrobiło na mnie żadnego wrażenia.  Dokładnie,  wynikała z tego że nie poniosę konsekwencji zawodnosci antykoncepcji którą wybrałam. 

Tym razem jestem madrzejsza, bycie w niechcianej ciąży to jednak stres, by go uniknąć wybrałam metodę antykoncepcji ktora jest bardzo skuteczna ale jednak nie w 100%
Jeśli zawiedzie,  przerwę ciążę po raz drugi bez wahania bo już wiem że to nic takiego, nic Strasznego. 

Na ciążę, poród i dziwcko absolutnie nie mogę sobie pozwolić.  Najchętniej bym się wysterylizowała ale niestety... Moje państwo zabrania mi decydować o mojej płodności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę że Twoja euforia wynikała, nie z tego że zabiłaś swoje własne dziecko, tylko z faktu, że udało Ci się uniknąć konsekwencji swojego wcześniejszego zachowania i to logiczne że poczułaś ulgę.Ale nie przyjmujesz do swojej świadomości faktu że to było Twoje dziecko, z połową Twoich genów, które nadal istnieje tylko w innej rzeczywistości, i to jest właśnie spychanie do podświadomości.


Może  najpierw zrób aborcję,  a potem pogadamy, ok ? Bo jak narazie to my Ci piszemy jak się czujemy , a ty wciskasz nam bajeczki o wyrzutach sumienia i podświadomości,  których cie nauczyli na waszym praniu mózgu w zakrystii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma innej rzeczywistości a to " dziecko " nie istnieje. 
> 
> Tak, euforia nie wynikała z faktu iż Usunęłam ciążę bo to nie zrobiło na mnie żadnego wrażenia.  Dokładnie,  wynikała z tego że nie poniosę konsekwencji zawodnosci antykoncepcji którą wybrałam. 
> 
> Tym razem jestem madrzejsza, bycie w niechcianej ciąży to jednak stres, by go uniknąć wybrałam metodę antykoncepcji ktora jest bardzo skuteczna ale jednak nie w 100%
> Jeśli zawiedzie,  przerwę ciążę po raz drugi bez wahania bo już wiem że to nic takiego, nic Strasznego. 
> 
> Na ciążę, poród i dziwcko absolutnie nie mogę sobie pozwolić.  Najchętniej bym się wysterylizowała ale niestety... Moje państwo zabrania mi decydować o mojej płodności.


Hmmm, ale to nie logiczne wypieranie faktu istnienia innej rzeczywistości.Chyba zgodzisz się ze mną, że ludzie posiadają duszę, a to przecież byt niematerialny i musi gdzieś odchodzić po naszej śmierci. Jest prostszy sposób unikania stresu związanego z ciążą, wystarczy nie współżyć w dni płodne i tyle. Przecież ludzie mają tą cudowną zdolność wstrzemięźliwości i nie muszą ulegać instynktom jak zwierzęta.a co do dziwki, to nie trafiłaś, zarabiam w inny sposób  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może  najpierw zrób aborcję,  a potem pogadamy, ok ? Bo jak narazie to my Ci piszemy jak się czujemy , a ty wciskasz nam bajeczki o wyrzutach sumienia i podświadomości,  których cie nauczyli na waszym praniu mózgu w zakrystii


Nigdy w życiu nie zabiłabym swojego dziecka...wolałabym sama umrzeć jeśli to miałoby mu pomóc. W mojej rodzinie były 3 aborcje i wiem jak to ją rozwala. I nie wiem czemu wciąż uważacie że to księża mnie zwerbowali  :Smile:  Jak chcecie wiedzieć to jestem tu dzięki świeckim ludziom :Smile:

----------


## onaonaona

ja rozumiem euforie ja usuwałam 1,5 roku temu uważam ,że to była słuszna decyzja i nie żałuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja rozumiem euforie ja usuwałam 1,5 roku temu uważam ,że to była słuszna decyzja i nie żałuję


Na razie kochana, na razie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmmm, ale to nie logiczne wypieranie faktu istnienia innej rzeczywistości.Chyba zgodzisz się ze mną, że ludzie posiadają duszę, a to przecież byt niematerialny i musi gdzieś odchodzić po naszej śmierci. Jest prostszy sposób unikania stresu związanego z ciążą, wystarczy nie współżyć w dni płodne i tyle. Przecież ludzie mają tą cudowną zdolność wstrzemięźliwości i nie muszą ulegać instynktom jak zwierzęta.a co do dziwki, to nie trafiłaś, zarabiam w inny sposób


Nie napisałam że jesteś dziwną ale skoro sama wyciagasz ten fakt to coś musi być na rzeczy :P

Człowiek nie ma duszy,  ma mózg i różne narządy, po śmierci po prostu go nie ma,  znika, zjadają go robaki i cześć. Duszę wymyślili chrześcijanie i inni ludzie wierzący w życie po życiu .  Ja wierząca nie jestem więc nie wmowisz mi istnienia " innej rzeczywistości ".
To bardzo bohaterskie z twojej strony że poświęciła byś swoje życie dla zarodka, na prawdę.  Tym lepiej dla ewolucji, eliminuje nie myślące jednostki. 

Z mężem wspolzylam i współżyć będę, tobie nic do naszej huci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie napisałam że jesteś dziwną ale skoro sama wyciagasz ten fakt to coś musi być na rzeczy :P
> 
> Człowiek nie ma duszy,  ma mózg i różne narządy, po śmierci po prostu go nie ma,  znika, zjadają go robaki i cześć. Duszę wymyślili chrześcijanie i inni ludzie wierzący w życie po życiu .  Ja wierząca nie jestem więc nie wmowisz mi istnienia " innej rzeczywistości ".
> To bardzo bohaterskie z twojej strony że poświęciła byś swoje życie dla zarodka, na prawdę.  Tym lepiej dla ewolucji, eliminuje nie myślące jednostki. 
> 
> Z mężem wspolzylam i współżyć będę, tobie nic do naszej huci.


Fakt, bardziej tam pasuje dziecko niż dziwko  :Big Grin:  A jeśli chodzi o duszę to przecież są udokumentowane przypadki ludzi którzy przeżyli śmierć kliniczną, którzy widzieli swoje ciało z zewnątrz i przebywali w jakimś bycie... w każdym razie było to pozytywne doświadczenie i nie wszyscy byli wierzący.Co do poświęcenia się myślę że Ty też byś tak zrobiła, każda matka by to zrobiła.I to prawda, człowiek często zachowuje się nielogiczne i poświęca życie często dla słabszej jednostki t się nazywa bohaterstwo i jeszcze na szczęście zdarza się w naszych czasach. Ja nie mam NAJMNIEJSZEGO ZAMIARU  mieszać się do czyjegokolwiek współżycia, naprawdę  :Smile:  Tylko mniej problemu byłoby na świecie, mniej bólu i śmierci gdyby ludzie swą płciowość na wzajem szanowali i niezaspokajali jej bezmyślnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na razie kochana, na razie.


usuwałam trzy lata temu ciążę w 14 tygodniu, ile jeszcze muszę czekać na wyrzuty sumienia ? na razie czuje tylko szczęście i wolność  :Smile: 

mam już kupować zgrzebny worek i bicz do umartwiania, czy radzisz zaczekać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podsumowując,  nie zabiła byś zaroda nigdy w życiu,  oddałabyś życie za niego ( swoją drogą, on też by przestał żyć)  
Nie rozumiesz nas, wierzysz w aniołki, nie szanujesz naszych poglądów, na siłę forsujesz swoje.  
Uważam że absolutnie powinnaś dla dobra kobiet które tu trafiają opuścić to forum. 
Nikt cię tu nie chce. 
Idź na forum aborcja na forum gazeta.pl
Tam na pewno będziesz miała pole do popisu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> usuwałam trzy lata temu ciążę w 14 tygodniu, ile jeszcze muszę czekać na wyrzuty sumienia ? na razie czuje tylko szczęście i wolność 
> 
> mam już kupować zgrzebny worek i bicz do umartwiania, czy radzisz zaczekać ?


A masz w ogóle kontakt ze swoim sumieniem? To znaczy czy kierujesz się nim w życiu, słuchasz jego głosu?Bo jak nie masz z nim kontaktu to się nic nie ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A masz w ogóle kontakt ze swoim sumieniem? To znaczy czy kierujesz się nim w życiu, słuchasz jego głosu?Bo jak nie masz z nim kontaktu to się nic nie ruszy.


Oczywiście, że mam.  Moje sumienie mówi mi : "dobrze zrobiłaś,  dzięki temu nie znalazłaś się pod mostem i nie musisz odejmowac od ust twojej dwójce dzieci"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podsumowując,  nie zabiła byś zaroda nigdy w życiu,  oddałabyś życie za niego ( swoją drogą, on też by przestał żyć)  
> Nie rozumiesz nas, wierzysz w aniołki, nie szanujesz naszych poglądów, na siłę forsujesz swoje.  
> Uważam że absolutnie powinnaś dla dobra kobiet które tu trafiają opuścić to forum. 
> Nikt cię tu nie chce. 
> Idź na forum aborcja na forum gazeta.pl
> Tam na pewno będziesz miała pole do popisu.


Staram się Was zrozumieć dlatego wciąż pytam. Szanuje Was nie wasze poglądu i nic na siłę nie forsuje,prowadzimy dyskusję myślę że bardzo ciekawą i ubogacającą, chyba zwłaszcza mnie, a może i którąś z Was.A skąd wiesz że nikt mnie tu nie chce? Na forum jest obecnie 21,087 osób nie sądzę że wszystkich o to pytałaś.Dzięki za adresy zajrzę tam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście, że mam.  Moje sumienie mówi mi : "dobrze zrobiłaś,  dzięki temu nie znalazłaś się pod mostem i nie musisz odejmowac od ust twojej dwójce dzieci"


Powiedz mi jak Twoje sumienie może Ci mówić, że dobrze zrobiłaś, że zabiłaś swoje dziecko? Czy zabiłabyś któreś ze swoich dzieci żeby to drugie mało lepsze życie??? Miałabyś wtedy przecież więcej pieniędzy.Czy o tym aby nie powiększać rodziny ze względu na warunki ekonomiczne nie powinno się myśleć przed faktem zajścia w ciąże? Pozatym gdybyś oddała dziecko do adopcji Twoim obecnym dzieciom nie musiałabyś nic odejmować od ust.Ja mam ogromny żal do moich rodziców że nie dali mi możliwości poznania tu na Ziemi mojego rodzeństwa i czuje ich brak w moim życiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wierz w to. 
90 % z nich to boty.. 

To jest właśnie to.  Porywasz się na coś znając tylko jedną skrajną stronę.  Nie wiesz nic o drugiej bo nie wierzysz w to że aborcja może być dla kobiety doświadczeniem pozytywnym. 
Idąc tylko w kierunki prolifie, nie poznasz drugiego punktu widzenia. 

Znam kilka kobiet które mówiły że nigdy w życiu nie usunęłyby ciąży. Szkoda ze nie słyszałaś jak ich zarody do kibla chlupały. 
Życie weryfikuje nasze poglądy a doświadczenie mówi by nigdy nie oceniać innych póki samemu się nie znajdzie w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wierz w to. 
> 90 % z nich to boty.. 
> 
> To jest właśnie to.  Porywasz się na coś znając tylko jedną skrajną stronę.  Nie wiesz nic o drugiej bo nie wierzysz w to że aborcja może być dla kobiety doświadczeniem pozytywnym. 
> Idąc tylko w kierunki prolifie, nie poznasz drugiego punktu widzenia. 
> 
> Znam kilka kobiet które mówiły że nigdy w życiu nie usunęłyby ciąży. Szkoda ze nie słyszałaś jak ich zarody do kibla chlupały. 
> Życie weryfikuje nasze poglądy a doświadczenie mówi by nigdy nie oceniać innych póki samemu się nie znajdzie w takiej sytuacji.


No nie wierze.Bo pod ładniej brzmiącym terminem aborcja  kryje się morderstwo i uważam że żaden człowiek nie stwierdziłby że morderstwo człowieka bezbronnego może być pozytywne. Tylko,że dziecko które nie jest jeszcze w pełni ukształtowane i które jest ukryte pod sercem matki mało wzbudza litości...Jakby ktoś w centrum jakiegoś miasta  wyrwałby poklei łapki jakiemuś szczeniaczkowi a na końcu głowę to myślę że cała Polska by pałała nienawiścią do tego człowieka.ale jak takie rzeczy dzieją się w gabinetach, toaletach z małymi nienarodzonymi dziećmi to ludzi to nie rusza.....no chyba że po fakcie dopiero jak widzą małą rączkę i nóżkę.Więc tak to niestety jest czego nie widać tego nie żal, ale to nie znaczy że To nie istnieje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki dziewczyn za dziś! do przeczytania wkrótce !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy w szpitalu jak sie idzie na oczyszczenie sa ribione jakies badania? Po jakim czasie jakby co nic nie znac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy w szpitalu jak sie idzie na oczyszczenie sa ribione jakies badania? Po jakim czasie jakby co nic nie znac?


robią zwykłe badania krwi, nikt nic nie wykryje, bez obaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi jak Twoje sumienie może Ci mówić, że dobrze zrobiłaś, że zabiłaś swoje dziecko? Czy zabiłabyś któreś ze swoich dzieci żeby to drugie mało lepsze życie??? Miałabyś wtedy przecież więcej pieniędzy.Czy o tym aby nie powiększać rodziny ze względu na warunki ekonomiczne nie powinno się myśleć przed faktem zajścia w ciąże? Pozatym gdybyś oddała dziecko do adopcji Twoim obecnym dzieciom nie musiałabyś nic odejmować od ust.Ja mam ogromny żal do moich rodziców że nie dali mi możliwości poznania tu na Ziemi mojego rodzeństwa i czuje ich brak w moim życiu.


Nie zamierzam zabijać swoich dzieci, bo są kochane i chciane. Mam ustabilizowaną sytuację ekonomiczną na tyle, że mają zapewnione podstawowe potrzeby. Moja rodzina jest już pełna, i nie planuję więcej dzieci, dlatego usunęłam niechcianą ciąże z wpadki. Wpadłam bo tabletki nie zadziałały, nie ma 100% antykoncepcji. Nie wiem po co to piszę, nie czuję kompletnie potrzeby tłumaczyć się przed tobą.

A argument o oddaniu do adopcji jest śmieszny. Miałam chodzić do 9 msca z brzuchem, a potem dzieciom powiedzieć, że braciszka albo siostrzyczkę oddałam ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co łatwiej powiedzieć, że braciszka lub siostrzyczkę oddałaś czy zabiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> robią zwykłe badania krwi, nikt nic nie wykryje, bez obaw


Wykryją tylko, że jesteś mamą, tak jak ja. Chętnie z Tobą porozmawiam. Mamy całą noc ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie art , oryginalny z apteki, prześlę zdjęcia. Ja już go nie potrzebuję...
Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> robią zwykłe badania krwi, nikt nic nie wykryje, bez obaw


Nic nie wykryją, na spokojnie, nie stresuj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co łatwiej powiedzieć, że braciszka lub siostrzyczkę oddałaś czy zabiłaś?


O aborcji akurat nie muszę się chwalić wszystkim wszystkim wokół 
Tym bardziej nie kilkuletnim dzieciom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab (całe opakowanie) za 180 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatność przy odbiorze po sprawdzeniu, możliwość osobistego odbioru w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 20 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmmm, Jest prostszy sposób unikania stresu związanego z ciążą, wystarczy nie współżyć w dni płodne i tyle.



No weź  :Big Grin:  wtedy mam najlepsze orgazmy,  dlaczego mam sobie tego odmawiać?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 50 ,dwa opakowania nie po 20lecz po 30 tabletek ,oryginalne Pfizer kupione w holenderskiej aptece 25lutego ,cena za opakowanie 150zl Przed wysyłką mogę wysłać fotki tego środka z opisem wystawionym na moje nazwisko z data zakupu . grzesiek248@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

kupie art w rozsadnej cenie...  osoby ktore moga pomoc prosze o podanie emaila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam receptę magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny zestaw z WOW penny556@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie. W poniedziałek wzięłam trzy dawki po cztery tabletki ...za pierwszym nic a drugim razem gorączka dreszcze i tyle po trzeciej nic ...przed wczoraj przy kąpieli wyszedł jeden Skrzep z kimś dziwnym sluzem i lekkie plamienie. Teraz znów nic  :Frown:  mam 8tabletek. Wziąć je proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeden skrzep trochę za mało. 
Weź jeszcze dwa razy po cztery tabletki, jeśli nic się nie będzie działo pozostaje zestaw z Mifepristone. 
Od razu zaznaczę że nie do kupienia u handlarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro arth na mnie nie działa to co o tym piszesz zadziała???  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem w 7 tygodniu. Ile wziac art, zeby zadzialal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje art. Ale tylko odbior osobisty, najlepiej na terenie lodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro arth na mnie nie działa to co o tym piszesz zadziała???


Tak bo zawiera jedną tabletkę która zowie się Ru486,  hamuje wytwarzanie hormonu ciążowego co powoduje obumarcie zarodka. 
Misoprostol dołączony do zestawu tylko wieńczy dzieła. 

Z reguły kobietom po nieudanych próbach z art pomaga zestaw.  W ogóle na zestaw nie ma mocnych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też tu ostanio pisałam, mi udało się poronić po 2 dawce art, zamówiłam zestaw z woman i mam do odsprzedania zestaw za tyle ile kupiłam czyli 200 zł i receptę na art mogę oddać za darmo teren warszawa katiarynka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny zestaw z WOW,małopolskie. Ciąża obumarła,więc już nie potrzebuję . Więcej info na maila 250,00  penny556@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 4 tabletki misoprostol za 200 zł. Zostało z zestawu od WHW. Wyślę za pobraniem, info na eemxes@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania 4 tabletki misoprostol za 200 zł. Zostało z zestawu od WHW. Wyślę za pobraniem, info na eemxes@gmail.com


Chyba ocipialas kobieto.  Cztery tabsy,  którymi nic nie zdziałasz za taką cenę! Juz zapomniałaś jak to jest być w trudnej sytuacji ? A zestaw za parę groszy pewnie dostałaś. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie ;( wzęłam art pod język w 3 dawkach po 4 tabletki po pierwszej dawce nic, po drugiej odrazu dostałam dreszczy temperatura 38 i 2 razy biegunka po 3 dreszcze gorączka, lekkie skurcze po 2 dawcę po 3 pare mocnych i to wszystko zero krwawienia. Branie skończyłam o 23. O 6 rano obudziłam sie miałam lekkie krwawienie nie widoczne na podpasce tylko na papierze różowo- czerwone, 2 godziny temu poleciały mi a raczej wytrlam ze 2 ciemno bordowe skrzepy, dość małe, teraz tylko taka brązowawa krew. Łącznie przyjęłam 12 tabletek. Jestem w 6 tyg licząc od ostatniej miesiączki jak myślicie na pewno sie nie udało??? ;( byłam dziś zrobic betę zobaczę jaki wynik i powtórzę za 2 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Beta wyszła ponad 7000 czy jak zrobię za 2 to gdy sie udało powinna spaść a jak tak to mniej wiecej o ile ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za 2 dni*...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byle by spadła.  Nie ważne o ile.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie ;( wzęłam art pod język w 3 dawkach po 4 tabletki po pierwszej dawce nic, po drugiej odrazu dostałam dreszczy temperatura 38 i 2 razy biegunka po 3 dreszcze gorączka, lekkie skurcze po 2 dawcę po 3 pare mocnych i to wszystko zero krwawienia. Branie skończyłam o 23. O 6 rano obudziłam sie miałam lekkie krwawienie nie widoczne na podpasce tylko na papierze różowo- czerwone, 2 godziny temu poleciały mi a raczej wytrlam ze 2 ciemno bordowe skrzepy, dość małe, teraz tylko taka brązowawa krew. Łącznie przyjęłam 12 tabletek. Jestem w 6 tyg licząc od ostatniej miesiączki jak myślicie na pewno sie nie udało??? ;( byłam dziś zrobic betę zobaczę jaki wynik i powtórzę za 2 dni.


Miałam to samo. Czy już wcześniej byłaś w ciąży i robiłaś zabieg art? Ja też byłam w 5 tyg gdy dokonałam takiego wyboru. Na początku nic, później dostałam krwawienia, bo byłam bardziej aktywna fizycznie niż normalnie. Zostały mi po zabiegu 8 tab. Myślałam, że już po, ale na USG wyszło, że jest pęcherzyk, był to 6 tydz. Pewnie gdyby nie to, że dziecko byłoby upośledzone po tym co zrobiłam, walczyłabym o nie. Dużo dała mi też rozmowa z narzeczonym, który teraz się poczuł, ale nie o tym teraz...  I tak nic nie ryzykowałam, więc wzięłam te 8 tab i poszło, zamówiłam też zestaw z woman i mam też receptę na art, którą mogę Ci oddać w razie czego, nic mnie nie kosztowała więc też nic nie chcę, a zestaw 200zł, ale długo się czeka więc uważaj na handlarzy, którzy dają Ci pewność ekspresowej wysyłki. Musisz pójść na USG i ponownie bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje zestaw najlepiej z WOW lub WOH lub arthro. najlepiej abym mógł odebrać osobiście, ma ktoś ? pilnie potrzebuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje zestaw najlepiej z WOW lub WOH lub arthro. najlepiej abym mógł odebrać osobiście, ma ktoś ? pilnie potrzebuje.


ja mam, katiarynka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 12 tabletek art kupiłam 20 ale wystarczyło mi tylko 8 sprzedam za 120 zł z uwagi na to ze były używane mail gruszka2202@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam to samo. Czy już wcześniej byłaś w ciąży i robiłaś zabieg art? Ja też byłam w 5 tyg gdy dokonałam takiego wyboru. Na początku nic, później dostałam krwawienia, bo byłam bardziej aktywna fizycznie niż normalnie. Zostały mi po zabiegu 8 tab. Myślałam, że już po, ale na USG wyszło, że jest pęcherzyk, był to 6 tydz. Pewnie gdyby nie to, że dziecko byłoby upośledzone po tym co zrobiłam, walczyłabym o nie. Dużo dała mi też rozmowa z narzeczonym, który teraz się poczuł, ale nie o tym teraz...  I tak nic nie ryzykowałam, więc wzięłam te 8 tab i poszło, zamówiłam też zestaw z woman i mam też receptę na art, którą mogę Ci oddać w razie czego, nic mnie nie kosztowała więc też nic nie chcę, a zestaw 200zł, ale długo się czeka więc uważaj na handlarzy, którzy dają Ci pewność ekspresowej wysyłki. Musisz pójść na USG i ponownie bete


A skąd jesteś? Bardzo chętnie przyjmę receptę możesz dać jakiś kontakt do siebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byle by spadła.  Nie ważne o ile.


Myślicie, ze skoro dziś zrobiłam koło 11 betę to jak sie udało i zrobię jutro czyli po 24 godzinach mniej wiecej to cos spadnie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd jesteś? Bardzo chętnie przyjmę receptę możesz dać jakiś kontakt do siebie?



Jestem z warszawy, recepta jest ważna do końca tego miesiąca, mój e-mail katiarynka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem w 7 tygodniu. Ile wziac art, zeby zadzialal?


A  może nie brać tego ryzykownego środka .Ciąża to nie koniec świata, a wraz z dzieckiem umrze też kawałek ciebie. Serce dziecka bije już od 18 dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A  może nie brać tego ryzykownego środka .Ciąża to nie koniec świata, a wraz z dzieckiem umrze też kawałek ciebie. Serce dziecka bije już od 18 dnia.


Oo witamy netporadnie.  Wczoraj mieliście wolne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oo witamy netporadnie.  Wczoraj mieliście wolne?


Myślisz że tylko w netporadni są ludzie dla których życie jest najwyższą wartością?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś na kogo arthrotec Nie zadziałał ale już zestaw w women tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz katiarynka@wp.pl  jeszcze ten zestaw lub receptę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślisz że tylko w netporadni są ludzie dla których życie jest najwyższą wartością?


Myślę, że nie.my wszyscy ,którzy żyjemy jesteśmy na to dowodem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś na kogo arthrotec Nie zadziałał ale już zestaw w women tak?


Takie dziewczyny znajdziesz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorry ale nie chce dobrych rad, tylko konkretna odpowiedz. Jestem w 7 tygodniu- ile musze wziac art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, pod język lub między dziąsła a policzek, trzymasz 30 min , rdzenie wypluwasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sorry ale nie chce dobrych rad, tylko konkretna odpowiedz. Jestem w 7 tygodniu- ile musze wziac art?


Rozumiem,że nie chcesz dobrych rad wolisz te gorsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To moja druga próba. Pierwsza nie udana. Jestem po 1dawce ...za godzinę druga. Lekkie bóle okropne dreszcze i gorączka. nic poza tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To moja druga próba. Pierwsza nie udana. Jestem po 1dawce ...za godzinę druga. Lekkie bóle okropne dreszcze i gorączka. nic poza tym


Szkoda że  poczętemu dziecku daje się prawo dziedziczenia, a matka nie daje mu prawa do życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda że  poczętemu dziecku daje się prawo dziedziczenia, a matka nie daje mu prawa do życia.


Ojojo  :Frown:   :Frown:  
Szkoda 
Szkoda 
Jakie to przykre i niesprawiedliwe  :Frown: (
Poplacze się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ojojo   
> Szkoda 
> Szkoda 
> Jakie to przykre i niesprawiedliwe (
> Poplacze się.


Może by Ci to pomogło! Poziom dyskusji na tym czacie jest powalający.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może by Ci to pomogło! Poziom dyskusji na tym czacie jest powalający.


Jak ci się nie podoba, to out ! I tak nie pomagasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie nie byli nigdy w takiej sytuacji to nie wiedzą. Uwierzcie mi że ja też byłam przeciwna tylko nikogo nie upominałam każdy ma swoje życie. Dopóki tego nie poczułam  :Frown:  dziewczyny rozumiem Was jestem z Wami sercem i każdej życzę żeby się udało bo jeśli się na to decydujemy to znaczy że naprawdę musi być to ostatnie wyjście. Ja wzięłam drugą dawkę właśnie. Po 1 plamienie. Trzymajcie się bo ja sama ciężko to znoszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem z Tobą,życzę ci powodzenia w akcji.Ja ją przeszłam miesiąc temu.Będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chcesz to odpowiem na Twoje pytania i obawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak jest plamienie to dobry znak??? Po której dawce było u Ciebie już po wszystkim?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Plamienie to bardzo dobry znak,u mnie po drugiej dawce poszło.Dla pewności zrobiłam badanie krwi betę co dwa dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie napisałam że jesteś dziwną ale skoro sama wyciagasz ten fakt to coś musi być na rzeczy :P
> 
> Człowiek nie ma duszy,  ma mózg i różne narządy, po śmierci po prostu go nie ma,  znika, zjadają go robaki i cześć. Duszę wymyślili chrześcijanie i inni ludzie wierzący w życie po życiu .  Ja wierząca nie jestem więc nie wmowisz mi istnienia " innej rzeczywistości ".
> To bardzo bohaterskie z twojej strony że poświęciła byś swoje życie dla zarodka, na prawdę.  Tym lepiej dla ewolucji, eliminuje nie myślące jednostki. 
> 
> Z mężem wspolzylam i współżyć będę, tobie nic do naszej huci.


Do huci nic nie mam ,ale nie jesteśmy zwierzętami trzeba brać odpowiedzialność za poczęte dziecko. te właśnie narządy już  tworzące się  w pierwszych tygodniach życia dziecka tak wspaniałe i tak cudownie pomyślane same wzięły się znikąd? A jak istnieje jednak inna rzeczywistość?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo Cię  bolało??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trochę mocniej niż miesiączką,da się wytrzymać.Wiesz jak dwukrotnie poroniłam w 13 tyg i to bolało bardziej nin teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam za błędy ale z telefonu pisze i autouzupełnianie mi miesza.Bedzie ok nie martw się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam za błędy ale z telefonu pisze i autouzupełnianie mi miesza.Bedzie ok nie martw się.


Właśnie ze się boję bo to moja druga próba  :Frown:  tamta dopochwowo i nie udana. Tym razem pod język ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli to druga próba to zarodek jest juz osłabiony wiec powinno się udać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty pisałaś ze to 7 tydzień?Masz jeszcze czas w razie czego na zestaw z WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty pisałaś ze to 7 tydzień?Masz jeszcze czas w razie czego na zestaw z WHW


Nie nie Ja. U mnie to około 4-5....ale boję się że i zestaw nie zadziała  :Frown:  moja psychika siada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiadomo ze psychika siada.Zestaw pomoże na bank,ja jestem na forum masz wybór. pl i tam akcje są codziennie i to z powodzeniem a dziewczyny tak jak Ty się stresują,to normalne.Myśl pozytywnie,to dużo daje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieje się coś więcej niż plamienie?Czujesz jakieś skurcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie nic więcej  :Frown:  tzn uderzenia gorąca , zimna i biegunka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To są objawy przy art,takie jak powinny być.Ja tez tak miałam,myślałam że nic z tego a po godzinie od drugiej dawki poczułam ucisk,skurcz i po wszystkim.Jestes juz po drugiej dawce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiadomo ze psychika siada.Zestaw pomoże na bank,ja jestem na forum masz wybór. pl i tam akcje są codziennie i to z powodzeniem a dziewczyny tak jak Ty się stresują,to normalne.Myśl pozytywnie,to dużo daje.


O jakim powodzeniu wy mówicie , powodzeniu w zabijaniu swoich dzieci pewnie, że psychika może siąść., a  pozytywne myślenie tu nic nie pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Psychika siada bo musimy na własne ryzyko kombinować jak się pozbyć problemu lub chodzić w nie chcianej ciąży w 21wieku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A  może nie brać tego ryzykownego środka .Ciąża to nie koniec świata, a wraz z dzieckiem umrze też kawałek ciebie. Serce dziecka bije już od 18 dnia.


Serce dziecka bije od 18 dnia? Nieźle bo niektórym mózg nie zaczął działać w dorosłym wieku, wypad z forum robicie spam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Psychika siada bo musimy na własne ryzyko kombinować jak się pozbyć problemu lub chodzić w nie chcianej ciąży w 21wieku.


21 wieku ciąża też nie jest końcem świata, a kombinacje mnożą tylko problemy. Sprzedające na tym forum kobiety robią niezły biznes pod przykrywką pomagania.

----------


## mmmmm105

poproszę o odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poproszę o odp.


ale co działa?

----------


## mmmmm105

no ten srodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do ktorego tyg dziala??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do ktorego tyg dziala??


Z Arthrotekiem możesz próbować do tego 12-14 tc, ale on ogólnie ma tylko 70-80 % skuteczności

Zestaw od womenek poradzi sobie i z ciążą 15 tygodniową

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale na zestaw dlugo czeka sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale na zestaw dlugo czeka sie?


ok 8-14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no a ja nie widze gdzie mozna zamowic na tej stronie jakis link??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no a ja nie widze gdzie mozna zamowic na tej stronie jakis link??


tu sie nie da wrzucić linka - womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## jaa31

Chcialam zapytac jakie objawy mialyscie po zazyciu art. Ja wczoraj zaplikowalam 4tabletki dopochwowo. Po 1dawce nic mi nie bylo. Po 2dawce rowniez dopochwowo poczylam lekkie skurcze. Dopiero po 3dawce zaczelam plamic ale doslownie troszeczke. Dzisiaj rano mialam tylko brazowe uplawy. No i dodam ze goraczkowalam i mialam straszny bol żołądka ktory utrzymuje sie do teraz. Dodam ze to jest 3 tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcialam zapytac jakie objawy mialyscie po zazyciu art. Ja wczoraj zaplikowalam 4tabletki dopochwowo. Po 1dawce nic mi nie bylo. Po 2dawce rowniez dopochwowo poczylam lekkie skurcze. Dopiero po 3dawce zaczelam plamic ale doslownie troszeczke. Dzisiaj rano mialam tylko brazowe uplawy. No i dodam ze goraczkowalam i mialam straszny bol żołądka ktory utrzymuje sie do teraz. Dodam ze to jest 3 tydz.


plamienie to za mało, powinnaś krwawić przez kilka dni jak przy okresie. Ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki, w trzecim tygodniu to nawet kobieta nie ma jeszcze pojęcia, że jest w ciaży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktos zestaw na sprzedaż z women... ??

----------


## Hej

Jak się teraz czujesz?

----------


## jaa31

> plamienie to za mało, powinnaś krwawić przez kilka dni jak przy okresie. Ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki, w trzecim tygodniu to nawet kobieta nie ma jeszcze pojęcia, że jest w ciaży


Wiem ze jestem bo robilam badania krwi,ktore potwierdzily ciąże. Skoro nie krwawilam to pewnie nic z tego. Po jakim czasie moge powtorzyc,???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się nie udało ....druga próba i zero rezultatu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam wrażenie że ten arth ma dużo mniej skuteczności niż 80% bo tutaj pół na pół jest którym się udaje a którym nie ....jest ktoś albo słyszałyscie o kimś na kogo zestaw nie zadziałał???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam wrażenie że ten arth ma dużo mniej skuteczności niż 80% bo tutaj pół na pół jest którym się udaje a którym nie ....jest ktoś albo słyszałyscie o kimś na kogo zestaw nie zadziałał???


Ja nie słyszałam.  A na tym forum, co dziewczyny podają,  maszwybor.net,  jest dużo opisów i każda udana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie słyszałam.  A na tym forum, co dziewczyny podają,  maszwybor.net,  jest dużo opisów i każda udana.


Jestem tam zarejestrowana ale nie umiem tam szukać na tym forum. Mnie ratuje już tylko zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem tam zarejestrowana ale nie umiem tam szukać na tym forum. Mnie ratuje już tylko zestaw.


Ja założyłam wątek i zaraz mi podpowiedzialy co gdzie szukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam arthrotek chętnie odstapie okolice bytom tarnowskie góry Katowice proszę o kontakt stokrotka1234@onet.com.pl proszę o wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szkoda czasu i nerwów na arthotec ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda czasu i nerwów na arthotec ...


Bardzo mi Ciebie żal. Szkoda, że nie masz w pobliżu osoby, która pomogłaby Tobie w inny sposób. Mamą tego dziecka zawsze będziesz - nie wiadomo tylko, czy żywego, czy martwego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo mi Ciebie żal. Szkoda, że nie masz w pobliżu osoby, która pomogłaby Tobie w inny sposób. Mamą tego dziecka zawsze będziesz - nie wiadomo tylko, czy żywego, czy martwego.


Żal to mi ciebie za twoje śmieszne teksty. 
Spierdalaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żal to mi ciebie za twoje śmieszne teksty. 
> Spierdalaj


Czemu śmieszne? Lepsze takie, niż wulgarne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu śmieszne? Lepsze takie, niż wulgarne...


Są śmieszne,  bo 7tyg kijanka z kawałkiem żyłki tloczacej krew i zwoikiem nerwowym w miejscu mózgu w niczym nie przypomina dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Są śmieszne,  bo 7tyg kijanka z kawałkiem żyłki tloczacej krew i zwoikiem nerwowym w miejscu mózgu w niczym nie przypomina dziecka.


Nikt z nas w tym wieku siebie dzisiejszego nie przypominał - ale DNA ma identyczne, niepowtarzalne i niezmienne. Patrz - tych żołnierzy, co ich teraz po latach odkopują, to po tym DNA rozpoznają (są tam wspólne elementy dla krewnych). Z życiem jest tak, że człowiek potrafi je zabić, ale nie potrafi ożywić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Są śmieszne,  bo 7tyg kijanka z kawałkiem żyłki tloczacej krew i zwoikiem nerwowym w miejscu mózgu w niczym nie przypomina dziecka.


Sprawdź dobrze bo to już nie jest jak to określiłaś kijanka, ma już nawet paluszki u rąk!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprawdź dobrze bo to już nie jest jak to określiłaś kijanka, ma już nawet paluszki u rąk!


Wskaż,  proszę na tym zdjęciu paluszki. ...:

h t t p s : / / w w w .google.pl/search?q=zarodek+7+tydzie%C5%84&prmd=inv&source=ln  ms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi8r-qrrc3LAhXD_A4KHbWdCS0Q_AUIBygB&biw=533&bih=209#img  rc=a7ZjqfBcXaik6M%3A

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wskaż,  proszę na tym zdjęciu paluszki. ...:
> 
> h t t p s : / / w w w .google.pl/search?q=zarodek+7+tydzie%C5%84&prmd=inv&source=ln  ms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi8r-qrrc3LAhXD_A4KHbWdCS0Q_AUIBygB&biw=533&bih=209#img  rc=a7ZjqfBcXaik6M%3A


Myślę że nie ma się co licytować, swiadomość że jest to człowiek musi nastąpić w tobie mam nadzieję że kiedyś się to stanie. Trzymaj się!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda czasu i nerwów na arthotec ...


Mi art pomogl w 6 tyg.wystarczylo mi 8 tabletek ale w czasie przerw miedzy dawkami zrobilam sobie goraca kapiel przenosilam meble i robilam gorace oklady i nasiadowki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę że nie ma się co licytować, swiadomość że jest to człowiek musi nastąpić w tobie mam nadzieję że kiedyś się to stanie. Trzymaj się!!!


aaa czyli jednak nie ma paluszków  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymamy się świetnie,  dziękujemy :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To przykre że ludzie uprawiają seks z osobami z którymi nie chcą mieć dziecka. Dwie z moich kijanek śpią w pokoju obok a jedna niestety nie żyje po poronieniu tydzien temu. Czasami pozory mylą i cos moze wyglądać jak dobra zabawa czy fajny związek a tak naprawdę jest tylko g...m a czasami cos wyglada jak kijanka a jest człowiekiem.. Odwagi dziewczyny!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To przykre że ludzie uprawiają seks z osobami z którymi nie chcą mieć dziecka. Dwie z moich kijanek śpią w pokoju obok a jedna niestety nie żyje po poronieniu tydzien temu. Czasami pozory mylą i cos moze wyglądać jak dobra zabawa czy fajny związek a tak naprawdę jest tylko g...m a czasami cos wyglada jak kijanka a jest człowiekiem.. Odwagi dziewczyny!!


skąd wy te wnioski wyciągacie, z tyłka ? uprawiam seks z mężem, mam troje odchowanych dzieci i nie chcę mieć więcej,a nawet nie stać mnie na kolejne, zabezpieczam się tabletkami, i wpadłam,więc usuwam.... wasze wnioski są śmieszne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem po przyjeciu pierwszej dawki misoprostolu z zestawu women on web odrazu miałam dreszcze i gorączkę po 2 godzinach po gorącej kąpieli zaczęłam obficie krwawić potem wyleciał mi dość duży skrzep wielkości 3 cm tylko nie jestem pewno czy to skrzep miało konsystencje galaretki za 2 godziny kolejna dawka miałam skurcze myślicie ze sie udało ? Wspomnę ze juz brałam ART 12 tabletek i nie pomogło to 6 tydzien.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I 24 h temu wzięłam RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I 24 h temu wzięłam RU


skoro krwawisz i są skrzepy, to wszystko jest na dobrej drodze, akcja w toku  :Smile:  nie zapomnij o drugiej dawce, i głowa do góry na zestaw nie ma mocnych  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro krwawisz i są skrzepy, to wszystko jest na dobrej drodze, akcja w toku  nie zapomnij o drugiej dawce, i głowa do góry na zestaw nie ma mocnych


Wlasnie zastanawiam sie czy przyjąć drugą dawkę bo w instrukcji jest napisane ze krwawienia i wszystkie objawy występują gdzieś 2 godziny po drugiej dawcę a u mnie wszystko po pierwszej... Moze to dla tego ze ten art brałam i to wzmocniło dlatego sie zastanawiam czy wziąć 2 ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie zastanawiam sie czy przyjąć drugą dawkę bo w instrukcji jest napisane ze krwawienia i wszystkie objawy występują gdzieś 2 godziny po drugiej dawcę a u mnie wszystko po pierwszej... Moze to dla tego ze ten art brałam i to wzmocniło dlatego sie zastanawiam czy wziąć 2 ????



drugą trzeba wziąć, żeby uregulować oczyszczanie. A w instrukcji pewnie mają na myśli, że objawy mogą wystąpić NAJPÓŹNIEJ  do dwóch godzin po drugiej dawce. Choć to też nie jest regułą.

Ja nie brałam Artu, a biorąc zestaw w 14 tygodniu po dwóch godzinach miałam już po sprawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd wy te wnioski wyciągacie, z tyłka ? uprawiam seks z mężem, mam troje odchowanych dzieci i nie chcę mieć więcej,a nawet nie stać mnie na kolejne, zabezpieczam się tabletkami, i wpadłam,więc usuwam.... wasze wnioski są śmieszne


jak sama niestety się przekonałaś, tabletki antykoncepcyjne są zawodne, można zajść w ciążę mimo ich przyjmowania...szkoda kasy na takie rozwiązania, tym bardziej, że są lepsze, skuteczniejsze i tańsze metody, które nie narażą Cię na niechcianą ciążę oraz na fizyczne i psychiczne skutki aborcji, które niestety pojawią się prędzej czy później...bioself, persona, to tylko niektóre z całkiem skutecznych rozwiązań

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak chcesz wiedzieć więcej o skutecznych metodach unikania niechcianej ciąży dzwoń 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

app.livechatoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> drugą trzeba wziąć, żeby uregulować oczyszczanie. A w instrukcji pewnie mają na myśli, że objawy mogą wystąpić NAJPÓŹNIEJ  do dwóch godzin po drugiej dawce. Choć to też nie jest regułą.
> 
> Ja nie brałam Artu, a biorąc zestaw w 14 tygodniu po dwóch godzinach miałam już po sprawie.


Dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz ;-) przyjmuję kolejną dawkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny w piątek wzięłam Ru 486 a wczoraj po upływie 24 godz wzięłam pierwsza serię 4 tabletek Arth i tak 4 serię po 4 tabletki wszystkie do ustnie miałam bule drgawki do teraz mam biegunkę ale wogóle krwawienia nie miałam i żadnych skrzepów. To mam rozumieć że się nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny w piątek wzięłam Ru 486 a wczoraj po upływie 24 godz wzięłam pierwsza serię 4 tabletek Arth i tak 4 serię po 4 tabletki wszystkie do ustnie miałam bule drgawki do teraz mam biegunkę ale wogóle krwawienia nie miałam i żadnych skrzepów. To mam rozumieć że się nie udało


A skąd miałaś ten "zestaw" ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z ogłoszenia od kobietki z warszawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak bierze się Arth do ustnie to można popijać woda?  Czy lepiej nie i czekać do całkowitego rozpuszczenia tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z ogłoszenia od kobietki z warszawy


to dlatego nie zadziałał. RU niestety nie było oryginalne  :Frown:  przykro mi

Oryginalne RU (mifepristone) można otrzymać tylko od organizacji pomocowych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak bierze się Arth do ustnie to można popijać woda?  Czy lepiej nie i czekać do całkowitego rozpuszczenia tabletki??


nie wolno niczym popijać podczas trzymania tabletek w ustach. Rozcieńczasz wtedy lek, który w odpowiednim stężeniu ma mieć kontakt ze śluzówką przez 30 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Odsprzedam Arthrotec 50 mg. Udało mi się zdobyć receptę na 3 opakowania dla siebie (w takiej ilości żeby nie wzbudzać podejrzeń na co jest potrzebne ). Niestety, pudełka wyrzuciłam. Sama przeprowadziłam jedną, skuteczną kurację - 12 tabletek. Zostało mi dokładnie 48 tabletek czyli na 4 kuracje. Sytuacja, w której się znalazłam mam nadzieję, że zdarzyła się wyjątkowo i już się nie powtórzy. Wiem, jakie to ciężkie przeżycie i trudna decyzja. Jeśli zdecydowałyście się usunąć ciążę samodzielnie mogę Wam pomóc w tej chwili. Nie chcę naciągać jak niektórzy, ale trochę zachodu mnie kosztowało zdobycie tej recepty (lekarz prywatny). Cena za jeden zestaw czyli 12 tabletek wynosi 150 zł. Termin ważności 04.2018.
Kontakt na e-mail: maruszka_1@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!
> Odsprzedam Arthrotec 50 mg. Udało mi się zdobyć receptę na 3 opakowania dla siebie (w takiej ilości żeby nie wzbudzać podejrzeń na co jest potrzebne ). Niestety, pudełka wyrzuciłam. Sama przeprowadziłam jedną, skuteczną kurację - 12 tabletek. Zostało mi dokładnie 48 tabletek czyli na 4 kuracje. Sytuacja, w której się znalazłam mam nadzieję, że zdarzyła się wyjątkowo i już się nie powtórzy. Wiem, jakie to ciężkie przeżycie i trudna decyzja. Jeśli zdecydowałyście się usunąć ciążę samodzielnie mogę Wam pomóc w tej chwili. Nie chcę naciągać jak niektórzy, ale trochę zachodu mnie kosztowało zdobycie tej recepty (lekarz prywatny). Cena za jeden zestaw czyli 12 tabletek wynosi 150 zł. Termin ważności 04.2018.
> Kontakt na e-mail: maruszka_1@op.pl


Ojej, jaka lzawa historyjka. ..a ta wizyta to 600 zł kosztowała, tak?  To musiał być jakiś docent, profesor, a może sam minister zdrowia ? ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to dlatego nie zadziałał. RU niestety nie było oryginalne  przykro mi
> 
> Oryginalne RU (mifepristone) można otrzymać tylko od organizacji pomocowych


Czyli bez Ru nie zadziała sam art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny w piątek wzięłam Ru 486 a wczoraj po upływie 24 godz wzięłam pierwsza serię 4 tabletek Arth i tak 4 serię po 4 tabletki wszystkie do ustnie miałam bule drgawki do teraz mam biegunkę ale wogóle krwawienia nie miałam i żadnych skrzepów. To mam rozumieć że się nie udało


Musisz zdobyć zestaw z women on web ja rownież dałam sie oszukać wzięłam ru od handlarki ktore było placebo potem art nie zadziało zestaw z women zadziałał nie truj sie arthroteciem spróbuj zdobyć zestaw z women jeśli Ci sie nie uda spróbuj jeszcze raz art poczytaj poprzednie przed tą strony z forum tam niektóre dziewczyny miały zestawy z women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli bez Ru nie zadziała sam art?


Z samym Arthroteciem nie zawsze się udaje.  Jest jakieś 60-70% szansy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli bez Ru nie zadziała sam art?


U niektórych Zadziała najcześciej za 2 razem możesz próbować dalej spróbuj wziąć 8 tabletek w dwoch 
dawkach tak samo jak poprzednio jeśli nie wystąpi krwawienie kolejne 4, wypluwaj rdzenie bo spalisz sobie język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musisz zdobyć zestaw z women on web ja rownież dałam sie oszukać wzięłam ru od handlarki ktore było placebo potem art nie zadziało zestaw z women zadziałał nie truj sie arthroteciem spróbuj zdobyć zestaw z women jeśli Ci sie nie uda spróbuj jeszcze raz art poczytaj poprzednie przed tą strony z forum tam niektóre dziewczyny miały zestawy z women


Zestawu z women nie trzeba "zdobywać" . Można go po  prostu zamówić na womenhelp.org.  Wtedy masz pewność że przyjdzie oryginał.  Tu każdy może Cię zaklinac o uczciwości, wysyłać cudowne zdjęcia, a do koperty włoży Ci witaminy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z samym Arthroteciem nie zawsze się udaje.  Jest jakieś 60-70% szansy.


Jestem w trakcie poszukiwań Ru, zostałam najwidoczniej oszukana..atrh zazylam i nieudana próba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w trakcie poszukiwań Ru, zostałam najwidoczniej oszukana..atrh zazylam i nieudana próba.


To ja Ci od razu powiem, że w Polsce RU nie znajdziesz.  Jest to lek u nas niezarejestrowany, nie dopuszczony do obrotu i niemożliwy do kupienia.  Jedynym sposobem żeby go zdobyć, jest zamówienie zestawu poronnego od organizacji womenhelp.org lub women on web.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestawu z women nie trzeba "zdobywać" . Można go po  prostu zamówić na womenhelp.org.  Wtedy masz pewność że przyjdzie oryginał.  Tu każdy może Cię zaklinac o uczciwości, wysyłać cudowne zdjęcia, a do koperty włoży Ci witaminy .


Dziekuje, na women stronie widnieje płatność przelew, jaką mialas pewnosc ze była to odpowiednia tabletka..ryzykowalas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje, na women stronie widnieje płatność przelew, jaką mialas pewnosc ze była to odpowiednia tabletka..ryzykowalas?


Nie nie ryzykowalam.  Ryzykujesz kupując tutaj. ,od oszustów.  Womenki to międzynarodowa organizacja pomagająca kobietom od ponad 10 lat, nie jakiś pan Wiesiek pakujący arthotec w garażu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co się dzieje z plodem po nie udanym zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co się dzieje z plodem po nie udanym zabiegu z Arth.ma ktoś doświadczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wątpię, żeby ktoś decydował się na donoszenie ciąży po takiej dawce leków.  Raczej każda myśli o tym, żeby dokończyć, co zaczęła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Mam na sprzedaż arthrotec forte całe opakowanie, tabletki zakupione są w Polsce. W opakowaniu jest 20tab +ulotka. Możliwość wysylki lecz bardziej mnie interesuje odbiór osobisty. Wiecej informacji pod nr 880-467-394

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam art.chetnych proszę o kontakt Stokrotka1234@onet.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 8 tabletek art forte które chetnie sprzedam, dołaczam oryginalne opakowanie i ulotke 
kornelia1111abc@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ojej, jaka lzawa historyjka. ..a ta wizyta to 600 zł kosztowała, tak?  To musiał być jakiś docent, profesor, a może sam minister zdrowia ? ??


Nie łzawa tylko szczera. Jeśli chcesz krytykować daruj sobie. Nie sprzedaję po 400 zł za opakowanie jak niektórzy. Jeśli ktoś się zgłosi to możemy się dogadać . Nie jestem handlarzem. A jeśli wszędzie widzisz podstęp to Twoja sprawa. Nie chcesz wierzyć nie musisz. Szkoda słów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po zazyciu arth 4x3 dawki i nic. Po ok 8 zaczely pojawiac sie delikatne skrzepy ktoras z was miala podobne doswiadczenie? We wtorek mam ginekologa boje sie bardzo co dalej z plodem. Skrzepy sa malenkie i widoczne na papierze bez krwawienia czy to dobry znak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po zazyciu arth 4x3 dawki i nic. Po ok 8 zaczely pojawiac sie delikatne skrzepy ktoras z was miala podobne doswiadczenie? We wtorek mam ginekologa boje sie bardzo co dalej z plodem. Skrzepy sa malenkie i widoczne na papierze bez krwawienia czy to dobry znak?


jeśli nie ma porządnego krwawienia, to raczej się nie udało . A który to tydzień, że mówimy o płodzie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wczoraj wzielam arthrotec forte najpierw 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach nastepne 4 na koniec po 3 godzinach 2 bylam lub nadal jestem w 8 tygodniu ciazy no i po 1 dawce zaczol sie okropny bol brzucha skurcze i bol z krzyza po 2 zaczelo sie krwawienie mega duże tak ze 4 skrzepy potem male krew kapala zenie jak z kranu ale trwalo to okolo 3 godzin i stop nie mam ani bolu brzucha ani krwawienia wszystko ustalo co to znaczy???????? Prosze o odpowiedz czy juz po czy dopiero cos sie bedzie dzialo czy musze brac jeszcze raz tabletki zeby zaczela leciec krew??? Pomocy bo nie wiem co sie dzieje a to byl juz 8 tydzień. Sylwia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny Kiedy dostalyscie kolejna miesiaczke po zabiegu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny Kiedy dostalyscie kolejna miesiaczke po zabiegu ?


Od 4 do 6 tygodni po zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wczoraj wzielam arthrotec forte najpierw 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach nastepne 4 na koniec po 3 godzinach 2 bylam lub nadal jestem w 8 tygodniu ciazy no i po 1 dawce zaczol sie okropny bol brzucha skurcze i bol z krzyza po 2 zaczelo sie krwawienie mega duże tak ze 4 skrzepy potem male krew kapala zenie jak z kranu ale trwalo to okolo 3 godzin i stop nie mam ani bolu brzucha ani krwawienia wszystko ustalo co to znaczy???????? Prosze o odpowiedz czy juz po czy dopiero cos sie bedzie dzialo czy musze brac jeszcze raz tabletki zeby zaczela leciec krew??? Pomocy bo nie wiem co sie dzieje a to byl juz 8 tydzień. Sylwia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli nie ma porządnego krwawienia, to raczej się nie udało . A który to tydzień, że mówimy o płodzie ?


5 tydz juz wszedl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wczoraj wzielam arthrotec forte najpierw 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach nastepne 4 na koniec po 3 godzinach 2 bylam lub nadal jestem w 8 tygodniu ciazy no i po 1 dawce zaczol sie okropny bol brzucha skurcze i bol z krzyza po 2 zaczelo sie krwawienie mega duże tak ze 4 skrzepy potem male krew kapala zenie jak z kranu ale trwalo to okolo 3 godzin i stop nie mam ani bolu brzucha ani krwawienia wszystko ustalo co to znaczy???????? Prosze o odpowiedz czy juz po czy dopiero cos sie bedzie dzialo czy musze brac jeszcze raz tabletki zeby zaczela leciec krew??? Pomocy bo nie wiem co sie dzieje a to byl juz 8 tydzień. Sylwia



Zastosowalas Ru486 czy tylko arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastosowalas Ru486 czy tylko arth?


Tylko arthrotec forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 tydz juz wszedl


Płód jest od 13 tygodnia ciąży.  Wcześniej to zarodek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 tydz juz wszedl


Ile czasu oczyszczalas sie po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile czasu oczyszczalas sie po zabiegu?


zsczelam nie udana dawke po Arth.bede podchidzic do 2 proby. Strasznie sie boje 1proba zle znioslam goraczka dreszcze vol brzucha silna biegunka i nic.po 8 h mialam male skrzepy..i zero krwawienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko arthrotec forte


Zrob test lub udana sie do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja wam powiem tylko tyle czytam te bzdury jakie ktoś tu pisze na temat pani Ani i oczom nie wierze ja zamawiałam  od niej tabletki były oryginalne w blistrach miałam sprawdzenie zawartości kobieta jest bardzo uczciwa i pomocna cały czas jest z nią kontakt telefoniczny ja poprosiłam o 16 tabletek i tyle dostałam. W przeciągu trzech miesięcy zamawiałam u niej leki trzy razy nigdy nie zostałam oszukana , więc nie piszcie że wysyła witaminy . Dla mnie jest to najuczciwsza osoba polecana na forum  wyżej zdjęcie przesyłki jaką dostałam od Pani Ani , jest naprawdę osobą godną polecenia 799-725-306 . Potrafi wysłuchać i zrozumieć  pozdrawiam.


Hej w piątek zamówiłam od niej paczkę no i czekam jak wpadasz tu jeszcze to napisz jak wyglądało dawkowanie i wydalenie i czy to bardzo boli i ile się krwawi .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrob test lub udana sie do lekarza.


Najlepiej zrób USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Płód jest od 13 tygodnia ciąży.  Wcześniej to zarodek.


Czyli zarodek po nie udanej probie rozwija sie dalej? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli zarodek po nie udanej probie rozwija sie dalej? ?


to zależy w jakim stopniu go uszkodziłaś ja też czekam aby zrobić usg ale u mnie jeszcze za szybko,bo ciągle krwawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to zależy w jakim stopniu go uszkodziłaś ja też czekam aby zrobić usg ale u mnie jeszcze za szybko,bo ciągle krwawie


Co brałaś.I czy jesteś pewna że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej w piątek zamówiłam od niej paczkę no i czekam jak wpadasz tu jeszcze to napisz jak wyglądało dawkowanie i wydalenie i czy to bardzo boli i ile się krwawi .


Odezwij się jak dostaniesz co ci przyszło też szukam ale się boje że jakieś inne tab dostane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy ktoś może zamawiał u nich: recepty@zaufani.com zestaw ? bo mają w ofercie ale nie mam pewności że dostane orginalne tabletki wiec wolę sie zapytać czy ktoś już od nich coś zamawiał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy ktoś może zamawiał u nich: recepty@zaufani.com zestaw ? bo mają w ofercie ale nie mam pewności że dostane orginalne tabletki wiec wolę sie zapytać czy ktoś już od nich coś zamawiał.


W Polsce zestawu nie dostaniesz. 
Tym bardziej na jakiejś pseudo stronie. 
Z resztą,  zamiast pisać tu, wpisz sobie w Google. 
Już na pierwszej stronie masz ostrzeżenie że to oszuści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W Polsce zestawu nie dostaniesz. 
> Tym bardziej na jakiejś pseudo stronie. 
> Z resztą,  zamiast pisać tu, wpisz sobie w Google. 
> Już na pierwszej stronie masz ostrzeżenie że to oszuści.


Dziękuje za info teraz właśnie patrzę ile mają negatywnych opinii i że są oszustami, dzięki już nie zamówię u nich.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj brałam dziś dochodzę do siebie krwawienie jak przy okresie delikatny ból brzucha mam nadzieje że się udało oby brałam art 14 tab w 8 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej zostal mi art odsprzedamm za niewielka kwote kontakt Stokrotka1234@onet.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zsczelam nie udana dawke po Arth.bede podchidzic do 2 proby. Strasznie sie boje 1proba zle znioslam goraczka dreszcze vol brzucha silna biegunka i nic.po 8 h mialam male skrzepy..i zero krwawienia.


Jak wezmiesz arthrotec nie lykaj tych malutkich tabletek które sa w srodku bo arthrotec to tabletka w tabletce 1 warsta prawie bez smaku ta powloka to mizoprosol a ta druga to rdzen nie jest ci potrzebny jak zacznie die rozkladac to wyciagnij te male ktore zostana zanim sie rozpuszcza w ten sposob pradopodobnie unikniesz wysokiej temperatury bylam w 7 tyg i tak poronilam samym arhotetec. 12 tab.  3x 4 tab co 3 h. Powodzenia daj znac co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak brałaś w tabletki w 8 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej zostal mi art odsprzedamm za niewielka kwote kontakt Stokrotka1234@onet.com.pl


jaka cena i czy wysyłasz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpsprzedam cala paczke arhotetec 20 tabletek przeszlam 2 dni temu kuracje mialam 2 pelne opakowania zurzylam 12tab zostalo miz jednego 8 tab i jedno cale orginalne w podelku z ulotka moge wyslac cale lub rozdzielic po 12sztuk.. Wiec jesli ktoras potrzebuje chetnie odsprzedam ja bylam w 7tyg juz po 2dawce lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu duze skrzepy. Na szczescie odbylo sie bez goraczki i wymiotow tylko skurcze i bol brzucharalam po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny 3 dawki pod jezyk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;123703]jak brałaś w tabletki w 8 tygodniu[/QUOTE

Miedzy 7 a 8 tyg wchodzilam w 8 tydz liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki moim zdaniem ciaze powinno liczyc sie od dni plodnych a nie od ostatniego dnia miesiaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpsprzedam cala paczke arhotetec 20 tabletek przeszlam 2 dni temu kuracje mialam 2 pelne opakowania zurzylam 12tab zostalo miz jednego 8 tab i jedno cale orginalne w podelku z ulotka moge wyslac cale lub rozdzielic po 12sztuk.. Wiec jesli ktoras potrzebuje chetnie odsprzedam ja bylam w 7tyg juz po 2dawce lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu duze skrzepy. Na szczescie odbylo sie bez goraczki i wymiotow tylko skurcze i bol brzucharalam po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny 3 dawki pod jezyk.


Jaka cena za tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpsprzedam cala paczke arhotetec 20 tabletek przeszlam 2 dni temu kuracje mialam 2 pelne opakowania zurzylam 12tab zostalo miz jednego 8 tab i jedno cale orginalne w podelku z ulotka moge wyslac cale lub rozdzielic po 12sztuk.. Wiec jesli ktoras potrzebuje chetnie odsprzedam ja bylam w 7tyg juz po 2dawce lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu duze skrzepy. Na szczescie odbylo sie bez goraczki i wymiotow tylko skurcze i bol brzucharalam po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny 3 dawki pod jezyk.


podaj cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpsprzedam cala paczke arhotetec 20 tabletek przeszlam 2 dni temu kuracje mialam 2 pelne opakowania zurzylam 12tab zostalo miz jednego 8 tab i jedno cale orginalne w podelku z ulotka moge wyslac cale lub rozdzielic po 12sztuk.. Wiec jesli ktoras potrzebuje chetnie odsprzedam ja bylam w 7tyg juz po 2dawce lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu duze skrzepy. Na szczescie odbylo sie bez goraczki i wymiotow tylko skurcze i bol brzucharalam po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny 3 dawki pod jezyk.


Za ile chcesz sprzedać całe opakowanie 20 szt. Arthrotec. podaj jakieś namiary do siebie to się skontaktuje z toba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec cena 150



535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy brała któraś z was tabletki w 16 tygodniu proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podaje numer telefonu od sprzedaży tego opakowania tabletek jesli po 12sztuk to 100 a cale opakowanie 170. 663400760

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;123709]Za ile chcesz sprzedać całe opakowanie 20 szt. Arthrotec. podaj jakieś namiary do siebie to się skontaktuje z toba.[/QUOTE

Podaje numer telefonu od sprzedaży tego opakowania tabletek jesli po 12sztuk to 100 a cale opakowanie 170. 663400760

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy brała któraś z was tabletki w 16 tygodniu proszę o odpowiedź.


Nieee nie bierz w 16tyg za pozno tylko uszkodzisz dzidzi nie poronisz..  Duze zagrożenie ze urodzisz dziecko niepelnosprawne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej w piątek zamówiłam od niej paczkę no i czekam jak wpadasz tu jeszcze to napisz jak wyglądało dawkowanie i wydalenie i czy to bardzo boli i ile się krwawi .


Dziewczyny paczka właśnie doszła listonosz przyniósł ,bałam się zamawiać ale wszystko oryginalne za 16 szt zapłaciłam 150zł.Przy listonoszu sprawdziłam zawartość wszystko się zgadzało zaczynam stosowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieee nie bierz w 16tyg za pozno tylko uszkodzisz dzidzi nie poronisz..  Duze zagrożenie ze urodzisz dziecko niepelnosprawne


Nie zgodzę się z tobą ja usunęłam w 18 tygodniu i wszystko poszło sprawnie miałam całe op 20 szt art brałam dopochwowo dostałam skurczy wzięłam 16 szt i wszystko wyszło, kiedy dostałam regularnych skurczy wypierałam tak jak podczas porodu po wszystkim poleciało trochę skrzepów i krwawiłam przez 2 dni czułam się dobrze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciężko zdobyć receptę na art mój lekarz nie chciał mi wypisać , prywatnie poszłam i też nie wypisał a te jędze w aptece nie chcą bez recepty sprzedać a jak się patrzą na człowieka jak przyjdzie do apteki i zapyta o te tabletki,tragedia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciężko zdobyć receptę na art mój lekarz nie chciał mi wypisać , prywatnie poszłam i też nie wypisał a te jędze w aptece nie chcą bez recepty sprzedać a jak się patrzą na człowieka jak przyjdzie do apteki i zapyta o te tabletki,tragedia


wiem o czym mówisz też tak miałam,zamówiłam z sieci bez proszenia i patrzenia w oczy,kupuje płace nikt mnie nie widzi nie zna ja też nie wiem kto sprzedaje bardzo wygodna opcja ,a aptekary niech się udławią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciężko zdobyć receptę na art mój lekarz nie chciał mi wypisać , prywatnie poszłam i też nie wypisał a te jędze w aptece nie chcą bez recepty sprzedać a jak się patrzą na człowieka jak przyjdzie do apteki i zapyta o te tabletki,tragedia


Heh wiem o czym mowisz dramat ze zdobyciem recepty lazilam po lekarzach i nie dostalam w aptekach za cholere mi nie dali ale wpadlam na oryginalny pomysl przed przechodnia czekala az przejdzie jakis żul zachaczylam go powiedzialam ze dam mu 2 dyszki jak wyjdzie z recepta poszedl dalam mu kartke z napisen arthrotec forte poszedl powiedzial ze juz to kiedys bral i ze bola go stawy ze robic nie idzie facet starszy to czemu nie pewnie lekaz zrobil to zeby sie zula pozbyc he.  No i gosc dostal 2 dyszki a ja recepte na 3 opakowania arhotetec po 20 tab w kazym he :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zgodzę się z tobą ja usunęłam w 18 tygodniu i wszystko poszło sprawnie miałam całe op 20 szt art brałam dopochwowo dostałam skurczy wzięłam 16 szt i wszystko wyszło, kiedy dostałam regularnych skurczy wypierałam tak jak podczas porodu po wszystkim poleciało trochę skrzepów i krwawiłam przez 2 dni czułam się dobrze .


Czy wyście zwariowaly z usuwaniem w tak późnym tyg? Przeciez lada dzień czula byś juz ruchy plodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;123702]Jak wezmiesz arthrotec nie lykaj tych malutkich tabletek które sa w srodku bo arthrotec to tabletka w tabletce 1 warsta prawie bez smaku ta powloka to mizoprosol a ta druga to rdzen nie jest ci potrzebny jak zacznie die rozkladac to wyciagnij te male ktore zostana zanim sie rozpuszcza w ten sposob pradopodobnie unikniesz wysokiej temperatury bylam w 7 tyg i tak poronilam samym arhotetec. 12 tab.  3x 4 tab co 3 h. Powodzenia daj znac co

Jutro mam wizyte u doktora i zobaczymy co powie. Dam znac dziekuje za rade. Pierwsza dawke rdzen polykalam, tym razem usune pozostalosci tab.arth.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie śledzę tą str bo jestem w podobnej sytuacji jestem w 4-5 tyg i zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem czy lepiej zastosować art czy zestaw? Nie ukrywam że czas mnie goni a boję się że na zestaw będę musiała bardzo długo czekać. Proszę doradźcie mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktory wybrac Arth forte czy arth zwykle jakie macie 
Doswiadczenie?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie śledzę tą str bo jestem w podobnej sytuacji jestem w 4-5 tyg i zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem czy lepiej zastosować art czy zestaw? Nie ukrywam że czas mnie goni a boję się że na zestaw będę musiała bardzo długo czekać. Proszę doradźcie mi


Ja brałam art i nie pomogło dopiero zestaw z women pomógł próbuje Ci zdobyć skądś art duzo dziewczyn tu sprzedaje nie kupuj od handlarzy ktore niby proponują zestaw z ru, to placebo weź art, a teraz zamów także zestaw z women jeżeli art pomoże to zestaw bez problemu sprzedaż komuś z forum a jeżeli art nie pomoże to zaczekasz na zestaw i go weźmiesz albo powtórzysz art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam art i nie pomogło dopiero zestaw z women pomógł próbuje Ci zdobyć skądś art duzo dziewczyn tu sprzedaje nie kupuj od handlarzy ktore niby proponują zestaw z ru, to placebo weź art, a teraz zamów także zestaw z women jeżeli art pomoże to zestaw bez problemu sprzedaż komuś z forum a jeżeli art nie pomoże to zaczekasz na zestaw i go weźmiesz albo powtórzysz art.


Proponuje*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz ja zamówiłam art i czekam powinnam dzisiaj otrzymać ale tak się boję tego wszystkiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny paczka właśnie doszła listonosz przyniósł ,bałam się zamawiać ale wszystko oryginalne za 16 szt zapłaciłam 150zł.Przy listonoszu sprawdziłam zawartość wszystko się zgadzało zaczynam stosowanie.


już pierwsza dawka wzięta nic się na razie nie dzieje poza delikatnym bólem brzucha oby się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> już pierwsza dawka wzięta nic się na razie nie dzieje poza delikatnym bólem brzucha oby się udało.


Polknelas resztki z tabletki ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny paczka właśnie doszła listonosz przyniósł ,bałam się zamawiać ale wszystko oryginalne za 16 szt zapłaciłam 150zł.Przy listonoszu sprawdziłam zawartość wszystko się zgadzało zaczynam stosowanie.


Ja zamówiłam w sobotę z WOW ale boje się że będę długo czekać i trochę panikuję że paczki gdzieś Warszawa przechwytuje.Więc korzystam z rady i zamówiłam art ma być na jutro jak się uda to będzie już po problemie i zestaw odsprzedam ,a jak się nie uda to będę dalej czekać.Przydatny wpis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polknelas resztki z tabletki ??


nie dawałam pod język,biorę dopochwowo bo bałam się zwymiotuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dawałam pod język,biorę dopochwowo bo bałam się zwymiotuję


Daj znac czy zadzialaly. Powidzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, gdyby któraś z Was chciała porozmawiać(popisać), nie na forum, o sytuacji w jakiej się znalazła w związku z ciążą to służę dzisiaj pomocą(podobnie jak w ostatni poniedziałek) w Netporadni na livechatoo od godziny 16 do 22...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ooo nieee. 
Znowu ty?? Powtórzę jeszcze raz bo chyba nie dotarło SPIERDALAJ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ooo nieee. 
> Znowu ty?? Powtórzę jeszcze raz bo chyba nie dotarło SPIERDALAJ


A co Tobie nie pasuje i czemu jesteś wulgarna/y?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo wy jesteście natrętni. 
Nikt was tu nie potrzebuje,  pierdolicie od rzeczy i nie w temacie. 
Idźcie na aniołki.pl

Dooowidzeeeniaa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo wy jesteście natrętni. 
> Nikt was tu nie potrzebuje,  pierdolicie od rzeczy i nie w temacie. 
> Idźcie na aniołki.pl
> 
> Dooowidzeeeniaa


Po pierwsze zobacz, że generalizujesz i piszesz za wszystkich. Rozumiem, że dla Ciebie moja obecność jest niewygodna. W zeszłym tygodniu spotkałem się z zupełnie innym odzewem na temat mojego dyżuru. Przejrzyj sobie moje wpisy na forum w miniony poniedziałek i powiedz co jest Twoim zdaniem "pierdoleniem od rzeczy i nie w temacie"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo wy jesteście natrętni. 
> Nikt was tu nie potrzebuje,  pierdolicie od rzeczy i nie w temacie. 
> Idźcie na aniołki.pl
> 
> Dooowidzeeeniaa


"Wy" to było za komuny. Jesteś kobietą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wy czyli ty i twoje koleżanki z netporadni. 
Tydzień temu w poniedziałek było śmiesznie owszem, ale nikt tu się do ciebie pozytywnie nie odnosił bo doskonale cię pamiętam :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wy czyli ty i twoje koleżanki z netporadni. 
> Tydzień temu w poniedziałek było śmiesznie owszem, ale nikt tu się do ciebie pozytywnie nie odnosił bo doskonale cię pamiętam :P


Cieszę się, że mnie pamiętasz. W kolejne dni pojawiały się porównania do sposobu w jaki prowadziłem z Wami dialog, nieagresywny, rzeczowy..Nie odpowiedziałaś/eś na pytanie. Jesteś osobą, która szuka pomocy czy która oferuje sprzedaż tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;123763]Wy czyli ty i twoje koleżanki z netporadni. 
Tydzień temu w poniedziałek było śmiesznie owszem, ale nikt tu się do ciebie pozytywnie nie odnosił bo doskonale cię pamiętam :P[/QUOTE

Dziękuję, że zmieniłaś/eś język rozmowy ze mną. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cieszę się, że mnie pamiętasz. W kolejne dni pojawiały się porównania do sposobu w jaki prowadziłem z Wami dialog, nieagresywny, rzeczowy..Nie odpowiedziałaś/eś na pytanie. Jesteś osobą, która szuka pomocy czy która oferuje sprzedaż tabletek?


Ani jednym ani drugim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ani jednym ani drugim


Dziwne...To po co wchodzisz na to forum? Masz w tym jakiś cel. Czy zdradzenie Twojej płci jest zbyt intymną informacją??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwne...To po co wchodzisz na to forum? Masz w tym jakiś cel. Czy zdradzenie Twojej płci jest zbyt intymną informacją??


Dlaczego dziwne?  Ty też nie szukasz ani nie handlujesz, a tu wchodzisz. Jestem kobietą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego dziwne?  Ty też nie szukasz ani nie handlujesz, a tu wchodzisz. Jestem kobietą.


Owszem, ale mam konkretny cel. Moim celem jest próba prowadzenia rozmowy, uświadomienia wielu alternatyw, skłonienia do zadania sobie wielu kluczowych pytań zanim podejmie się decyzję tak ważną jaką jest aborcja... A Tobie jaki przyświeca cel na tym forum? Jesteś w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Owszem, ale mam konkretny cel. Moim celem jest próba prowadzenia rozmowy, uświadomienia wielu alternatyw, skłonienia do zadania sobie wielu kluczowych pytań zanim podejmie się decyzję tak ważną jaką jest aborcja... A Tobie jaki przyświeca cel na tym forum? Jesteś w ciąży?


Nie. 
Ja i moja koleżanka jesteśmy z drugiej strony barykady. 
Jesteśmy z kobietami które to decyzję już podjęły, chcą przerwać ciążę. 
Informujemy jak zrobić to bezpiecznie, skąd wziąć oryginalne leki,  zapewniamy wsparcie w trakcie całego procesu i po nim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. 
> Ja i moja koleżanka jesteśmy z drugiej strony barykady. 
> Jesteśmy z kobietami które to decyzję już podjęły, chcą przerwać ciążę. 
> Informujemy jak zrobić to bezpiecznie, skąd wziąć oryginalne leki,  zapewniamy wsparcie w trakcie całego procesu i po nim.


Dziękuję za Twoją szczerość. Rozumiem, że skoro polecasz takie wsparcie to sama też już kiedyś z niego korzystałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Owszem .
Trzy lata temu Usunęłam ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. 
> Ja i moja koleżanka jesteśmy z drugiej strony barykady. 
> Jesteśmy z kobietami które to decyzję już podjęły, chcą przerwać ciążę. 
> Informujemy jak zrobić to bezpiecznie, skąd wziąć oryginalne leki,  zapewniamy wsparcie w trakcie całego procesu i po nim.


Pytam bo zastanawiam się czy wiesz jakie konsekwencje niesie cały proces aborcji dla kobiety(mam na myśli nawet najmniejsze skutki uboczne brania art itp. oraz późniejsze możliwe powikłania)?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Owszem .
> Trzy lata temu Usunęłam ciążę.


To o czym piszesz jest bardzo intymne. Nie chciałabyś popisać na prywatnym czacie netporadni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 10 tabletek arthrotec forte w całości lub na sztuki. Cena do uzgodnienia. Info na mail: sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, gdyby któraś z Was chciała porozmawiać(popisać), nie na forum, o sytuacji w jakiej się znalazła w związku z ciążą to służę dzisiaj pomocą(podobnie jak w ostatni poniedziałek) w Netporadni na livechatoo od godziny 16 do 22...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie uważam by to było jakoś specjalnie intymne. Nie uważam również by aborcja niosła za sobą jakieś większe negatywne konsekwencje. 
Dzielę się wiedzą zdobytą na doświadczeniu własnym oraz wielu innych kobiet. 
To się dzieje trzeba o tym mówić. 
Kobiety zbyt długi milczą a przecież rocznie, w Polsce takich aborcji w podziemiu jest około 100 000.

Co do skutków ubocznych brania arthroteku,  powiedz to lekarzom którzy używają w Polsce tego leku do terminacji ciąż żywych i martwych oraz do oczyszczania macicy po poronieniu samoistnym. 
I to na NFZ :P

O zestawie z Mifepristone nawet nie wspomnę bo używa się go bezpiecznie i skutecznie na całym świecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie uważam by to było jakoś specjalnie intymne. Nie uważam również by aborcja niosła za sobą jakieś większe negatywne konsekwencje. 
> Dzielę się wiedzą zdobytą na doświadczeniu własnym oraz wielu innych kobiet. 
> To się dzieje trzeba o tym mówić. 
> Kobiety zbyt długi milczą a przecież rocznie, w Polsce takich aborcji w podziemiu jest około 100 000.
> 
> Co do skutków ubocznych brania arthroteku,  powiedz to lekarzom którzy używają w Polsce tego leku do terminacji ciąż żywych i martwych oraz do oczyszczania macicy po poronieniu samoistnym. 
> I to na NFZ :P
> 
> O zestawie z Mifepristone nawet nie wspomnę bo używa się go bezpiecznie i skutecznie na całym świecie.


Ok. Jeśli to dla Ciebie nie jest problemem to możemy pisać tutaj na forum. To prawda, że lekarze korzystają z tych i innych leków ale do przepisania leku potrzebny jest wywiad z pacjentem. Gdyby tak nie było to moglibyśmy sami się leczyć a jednak by być lekarzem trzeba skończyć długie i trudne studia. Jesteś lekarzem(po studiach medycznych)?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie uważam by to było jakoś specjalnie intymne. Nie uważam również by aborcja niosła za sobą jakieś większe negatywne konsekwencje. 
> Dzielę się wiedzą zdobytą na doświadczeniu własnym oraz wielu innych kobiet. 
> To się dzieje trzeba o tym mówić. 
> Kobiety zbyt długi milczą a przecież rocznie, w Polsce takich aborcji w podziemiu jest około 100 000.
> 
> Co do skutków ubocznych brania arthroteku,  powiedz to lekarzom którzy używają w Polsce tego leku do terminacji ciąż żywych i martwych oraz do oczyszczania macicy po poronieniu samoistnym. 
> I to na NFZ :P
> 
> O zestawie z Mifepristone nawet nie wspomnę bo używa się go bezpiecznie i skutecznie na całym świecie.


Widzisz, słusznie zauważyłaś, że jednak pewne negatywne skutki niesie. Pytanie czy po udzieleniu pomocy w zakupie tabletek masz kontakt i opiekę nad taką kobietą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok. Jeśli to dla Ciebie nie jest problemem to możemy pisać tutaj na forum. To prawda, że lekarze korzystają z tych i innych leków ale do przepisania leku potrzebny jest wywiad z pacjentem. Gdyby tak nie było to moglibyśmy sami się leczyć a jednak by być lekarzem trzeba skończyć długie i trudne studia. Jesteś lekarzem(po studiach medycznych)?


Zamawiając zestaw poronny od organizacji wypełnia się ankietę medyczną, która potem jest zatwierdzana przez lekarza i na jej podstawie wystawiana jest recepta na tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz, słusznie zauważyłaś, że jednak pewne negatywne skutki niesie. Pytanie czy po udzieleniu pomocy w zakupie tabletek masz kontakt i opiekę nad taką kobietą?


Gdzie przeczytałeś ze udzielamy pomocy w zdobyciu tabletek ? Dzielimy się doświadczeniami, a to różnica.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok. Jeśli to dla Ciebie nie jest problemem to możemy pisać tutaj na forum. To prawda, że lekarze korzystają z tych i innych leków ale do przepisania leku potrzebny jest wywiad z pacjentem. Gdyby tak nie było to moglibyśmy sami się leczyć a jednak by być lekarzem trzeba skończyć długie i trudne studia. Jesteś lekarzem(po studiach medycznych)?


Ja nie przypisuje ludziom leków,  nie muszę być lekarzem. 
Zestawy z Mifepristone z organizacji womenhelp.org otrzymuje się po konsultacji online z austriackim lekarzem. 
Kobiety stosujace misoprostol na własną rękę mają mózgi oraz dostęp do fachowych raportów światowej organizacji zdrowia na temat przerywania ciąży cytotekiem czy arthrotekiem. 

Z resztą, nie było by w ogóle tematu gdybyśmy mogły robić to jak reszta Europy, bezpiecznie i pod okiem personelu medycznego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz, słusznie zauważyłaś, że jednak pewne negatywne skutki niesie. Pytanie czy po udzieleniu pomocy w zakupie tabletek masz kontakt i opiekę nad taką kobietą?


Przy Tobie ktoś był kiedy przez to przechodziłaś?Chłopak, mąż?? Czy byłaś zupełnie sama? Wybacz, że pytam ale to ważne że kiedy komuś coś polecasz co może mieć jakieś negatywne skutki to należy wziąć pod uwagę opiekę nad taką osobą . Zgodzisz się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy Tobie ktoś był kiedy przez to przechodziłaś?Chłopak, mąż?? Czy byłaś zupełnie sama? Wybacz, że pytam ale to ważne że kiedy komuś coś polecasz co może mieć jakieś negatywne skutki to należy wziąć pod uwagę opiekę nad taką osobą . Zgodzisz się?


Zgodzę się ale uważam że nie jest to konieczne. 
Kobiety radzą sobie same.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie przeczytałeś ze udzielamy pomocy w zdobyciu tabletek ? Dzielimy się doświadczeniami, a to różnica.


Rozumiem, że jesteś tylko pośredniczką informacji. Pomoc w takich sytuacjach wymaga  towarzyszenia.  Sama przez to przechodziłaś to wiesz jak ważne jest obecność kogoś komu na Tobie zależy. Zobacz dajesz informację osobie, której w ogóle nie znasz, informacje w wielkiej sprawie i później nie masz żadnej kontroli nad nią, co z nią, co przeżywa, czy żyje czy nie...Zakładasz, że wszystko jest ok a równie dobrze może być źle. Brałaś to pod uwagę??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy Tobie ktoś był kiedy przez to przechodziłaś?Chłopak, mąż?? Czy byłaś zupełnie sama? Wybacz, że pytam ale to ważne że kiedy komuś coś polecasz co może mieć jakieś negatywne skutki to należy wziąć pod uwagę opiekę nad taką osobą . Zgodzisz się?


Wiesz ile skutków ubocznych ma apap albo aspiryna?  Czy jak lykam tabletkę na  ból głowy , to mam lecieć za każdym razem po męża?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgodzę się ale uważam że nie jest to konieczne. 
> Kobiety radzą sobie same.


Wiesz, nauczyłem się mówić tylko za siebie. Skąd możesz wiedzieć, że kobiety(wszystkie) radzą sobie same. Wiem, że można sobie z wieloma rzeczami "poradzić", tylko to "poradzenie" często wychodzi nam bokiem. Ty poradziłaś sobie sama? czy miałaś kogoś przy sobie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem, że jesteś tylko pośredniczką informacji. Pomoc w takich sytuacjach wymaga  towarzyszenia.  Sama przez to przechodziłaś to wiesz jak ważne jest obecność kogoś komu na Tobie zależy. Zobacz dajesz informację osobie, której w ogóle nie znasz, informacje w wielkiej sprawie i później nie masz żadnej kontroli nad nią, co z nią, co przeżywa, czy żyje czy nie...Zakładasz, że wszystko jest ok a równie dobrze może być źle. Brałaś to pod uwagę??


Wyciągasz błędne wnioski.  Z niektórymi kobietami utrzymuje kontakt tygodniami a nawet latami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz ile skutków ubocznych ma apap albo aspiryna?  Czy jak lykam tabletkę na  ból głowy , to mam lecieć za każdym razem po męża?


No jasne że w przypadku leków, dostępnych bez recepty wystarczy zapoznać się z ulotką. Jednak w przypadku leków na receptę wymagane są zalecenia lekarskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;123795]Wyciągasz błędne wnioski.  Z niektórymi kobietami utrzymuje kontakt tygodniami a nawet latami.[/QUOT

Nie znamy się. Jestem w stanie zrozumieć tyle ile napiszesz. To dobra wiadomość, że nie zostawiasz tych kobiet. Dlaczego utrzymujesz z nimi kontakt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli kobieta potrzebuje mieć kogoś zaufanego przy sobie to sobie taką osobę zorganizuje. 
Ja nie czułam takiej potrzeby, zrobiłam to gdy mąż był w pracy. 

Jesteśmy z kobietami jeśli tego chcą,  online, telefonicznie.  Nie miałabym problemu z tym by być przy którejś z nich osobiście gdyby tego chciała i mialybysmy taką możliwość. 
Żyjemy w 21 wieku, każda z nas ma telefon, internet.  W razie komplikacji można wezwać pogotowie ale w ciągu 8 lat funkcjonowania naszego forum nie było to konieczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;123798]


> Wyciągasz błędne wnioski.  Z niektórymi kobietami utrzymuje kontakt tygodniami a nawet latami.[/QUOT
> 
> Nie znamy się. Jestem w stanie zrozumieć tyle ile napiszesz. To dobra wiadomość, że nie zostawiasz tych kobiet. Dlaczego utrzymujesz z nimi kontakt?


Bo w całym tym procesie nawiązują się znajomości i przyjaźnie.  
Dziewczyny zostają na forum przez lata i służą wsparciem i pomocą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli kobieta potrzebuje mieć kogoś zaufanego przy sobie to sobie taką osobę zorganizuje. 
> Ja nie czułam takiej potrzeby, zrobiłam to gdy mąż był w pracy. 
> 
> Jesteśmy z kobietami jeśli tego chcą,  online, telefonicznie.  Nie miałabym problemu z tym by być przy którejś z nich osobiście gdyby tego chciała i mialybysmy taką możliwość. 
> Żyjemy w 21 wieku, każda z nas ma telefon, internet.  W razie komplikacji można wezwać pogotowie ale w ciągu 8 lat funkcjonowania naszego forum nie było to konieczne.


Masz jakieś dzieci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dwójkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;123800]


> Bo w całym tym procesie nawiązują się znajomości i przyjaźnie.  
> Dziewczyny zostają na forum przez lata i służą wsparciem i pomocą.


Rozumiem. Wiesz, myślę sobie że z Waszym zaangażowaniem i zapałem gdybyście jak to napisałaś były"po drugiej strony barykady" moglibyśmy uratować wiele dzieci. Jednak nasze doświadczenia życiowe są inne...i ostatecznie Wy jesteście tam a my tu....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam dwójkę.


Nie miałaś przez te trzy lata od aborcji ani jednej chwili że żałowałaś albo wspominałaś tamte chwile?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie miałaś przez te trzy lata od aborcji ani jednej chwili że żałowałaś albo wspominałaś tamte chwile?


Nie.  Jest to dla mnie doświadczenie tylko pozytywne. 

My nie jesteśmy od ratowania jak to mówisz " dzieci "
Jesteśmy od ratowania kobiet. 
Ich życie, dobro i szczęście jest dla nas ważniejsze niż egzystencja zygoty. 

Wiem że ty pogląd masz inny i szanuję to, dla was te 2 mm  zarodki to dzieci, ludzie, osoby. fajnie by było gdybyjednak osoby ze środowiska prolifie szanowaly też i nas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie.  Jest to dla mnie doświadczenie tylko pozytywne. 
> 
> My nie jesteśmy od ratowania jak to mówisz " dzieci "
> Jesteśmy od ratowania kobiet. 
> Ich życie, dobro i szczęście jest dla nas ważniejsze niż egzystencja zygoty. 
> 
> Wiem że ty pogląd masz inny i szanuję to, dla was te 2 mm  zarodki to dzieci, ludzie, osoby. fajnie by było gdybyjednak osoby ze środowiska prolifie szanowaly też i nas.


Mogę mówić za siebie. Ja szanuję Ciebie. Podzieliłaś się trochę swoją historią i rozumiem dlaczego jesteś tam a nie tu. Nie zgadzam się z Tobą tylko w jednej kwestii to co Ty nazywasz zygotą dla mnie jest człowiekiem takim samym jak Ty i Ja. Jednak nie mającym możliwości wypowiedzieć się i obronić. Doświadczającym konsekwencji działań rodziców. Tak samo broniłbym, któregoś z Twoich żyjących dzieci gdyby ktoś uznał, że i dziecko poza łonem można zabić(co kiedyś i dziś ma również miejsce). Rozumiesz mnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte 12tabletek które mi zostaly.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie.  Jest to dla mnie doświadczenie tylko pozytywne. 
> 
> My nie jesteśmy od ratowania jak to mówisz " dzieci "
> Jesteśmy od ratowania kobiet. 
> Ich życie, dobro i szczęście jest dla nas ważniejsze niż egzystencja zygoty. 
> 
> Wiem że ty pogląd masz inny i szanuję to, dla was te 2 mm  zarodki to dzieci, ludzie, osoby. fajnie by było gdybyjednak osoby ze środowiska prolifie szanowaly też i nas.


Powiedz co daje szczęście kobietom, którym pomagasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie.  Jest to dla mnie doświadczenie tylko pozytywne. 
> 
> My nie jesteśmy od ratowania jak to mówisz " dzieci "
> Jesteśmy od ratowania kobiet. 
> Ich życie, dobro i szczęście jest dla nas ważniejsze niż egzystencja zygoty. 
> 
> Wiem że ty pogląd masz inny i szanuję to, dla was te 2 mm  zarodki to dzieci, ludzie, osoby. fajnie by było gdybyjednak osoby ze środowiska prolifie szanowaly też i nas.


\

Napisałaś dobro? Co to jest dobro?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie.  Jest to dla mnie doświadczenie tylko pozytywne. 
> 
> My nie jesteśmy od ratowania jak to mówisz " dzieci "
> Jesteśmy od ratowania kobiet. 
> Ich życie, dobro i szczęście jest dla nas ważniejsze niż egzystencja zygoty. 
> 
> Wiem że ty pogląd masz inny i szanuję to, dla was te 2 mm  zarodki to dzieci, ludzie, osoby. fajnie by było gdybyjednak osoby ze środowiska prolifie szanowaly też i nas.


Skąd czerpiesz wiedzę na temat dobra czy szczęścia? Po czym poznać że coś jest dobre?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie.  Jest to dla mnie doświadczenie tylko pozytywne. 
> 
> My nie jesteśmy od ratowania jak to mówisz " dzieci "
> Jesteśmy od ratowania kobiet. 
> Ich życie, dobro i szczęście jest dla nas ważniejsze niż egzystencja zygoty. 
> 
> Wiem że ty pogląd masz inny i szanuję to, dla was te 2 mm  zarodki to dzieci, ludzie, osoby. fajnie by było gdybyjednak osoby ze środowiska prolifie szanowaly też i nas.


Myślę, że Ty raczej dajesz tym kobietą jakąś ulgę od wszystkich negatywnych uczuć,  głównie lęku i strachu, związanym z ciążą, której nie planowały. Nie sądzisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę mówić za siebie. Ja szanuję Ciebie. Podzieliłaś się trochę swoją historią i rozumiem dlaczego jesteś tam a nie tu. Nie zgadzam się z Tobą tylko w jednej kwestii to co Ty nazywasz zygotą dla mnie jest człowiekiem takim samym jak Ty i Ja. Jednak nie mającym możliwości wypowiedzieć się i obronić. Doświadczającym konsekwencji działań rodziców. Tak samo broniłbym, któregoś z Twoich żyjących dzieci gdyby ktoś uznał, że i dziecko poza łonem można zabić(co kiedyś i dziś ma również miejsce). Rozumiesz mnie?


Rozumiem. 
Nie przekonuje mnie to jednak. 
Ważniejsza dla mnie jest kobieta,  nie zygota.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem. 
> Nie przekonuje mnie to jednak. 
> Ważniejsza dla mnie jest kobieta,  nie zygota.


A dla mnie i kobieta i jej dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem. 
> Nie przekonuje mnie to jednak. 
> Ważniejsza dla mnie jest kobieta,  nie zygota.


Czy Ty zawsze miałaś takie podejście do tematu aborcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy Ty zawsze miałaś takie podejście do tematu aborcji?


Nie wiem. Póki temat mnie nie dotyczył nie miałam zdania.  Nie intereaowalam się tym w ogóle. 

Znam jednak wiele kobiet które były gorącymi przeciwniczkami aborcji do momentu aż w niechcianą ciążę zaszły. 

Pytasz mnie czym jest szczęście i dobro kobiety?
Dla każdej z nas jest to coś innego. 
Dla jednej kariera, dla innej finansowe poczucie bezpieczeństwa. Szczęście to pojęcie względne.  Nie ma definicji. 

Sądzę że dajemy tym kobietom trochę ulgi w lęku i strachu bo okazuje się że o to nie są jedyne które w ciąży nie chcą być,  mają na wyciągnięcie ręki rozwiązania bezpieczne i skuteczne. Zabieg za granicą,  aborcję farmakologiczną. 
Przychodzą tez kobiety, choć dość rzadko, po których od razu widać że nie są pewne decyzji i takich oczywiście nie namawiamy na aborcję.  Wręcz przeciwnie, nawet mówimy im że powinny urodzić , będą szczęśliwe i to się dzieje. 
To nie jest tak że każda na naszej drodze trafia pod kombajn aborcji. 
Jesteśmy kobietami i za kobietamu stoimy murem, jak i za każdą ich decyzją.  Ważne jest by to ona ją podjęła w zgodzie ze sobą.  Nie pod naciskiem ludzi ze środowiska prolifie, czy prochoice.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem. Póki temat mnie nie dotyczył nie miałam zdania.  Nie intereaowalam się tym w ogóle. 
> 
> Znam jednak wiele kobiet które były gorącymi przeciwniczkami aborcji do momentu aż w niechcianą ciążę zaszły. 
> 
> Pytasz mnie czym jest szczęście i dobro kobiety?
> Dla każdej z nas jest to coś innego. 
> Dla jednej kariera, dla innej finansowe poczucie bezpieczeństwa. Szczęście to pojęcie względne.  Nie ma definicji. 
> 
> Sądzę że dajemy tym kobietom trochę ulgi w lęku i strachu bo okazuje się że o to nie są jedyne które w ciąży nie chcą być,  mają na wyciągnięcie ręki rozwiązania bezpieczne i skuteczne. Zabieg za granicą,  aborcję farmakologiczną. 
> ...


Czekałem na Twoją odpowiedź. Czy to pojęcie względne to bym się spierał. W końcu życie nasze musi mieć jakiś sens i cel. W moim przekonaniu kariera, finanse nie dają szczęścia lecz ulotną przyjemność przykład? Whitney Houston. Człowiek jest szczęśliwy gdy kocha i jest kochany. I to pragnienie często próbuje zaspokoić różnymi rzeczami ale niestety ciągle się rozczarowuje bo nie jest w stanie tego pragnienia zaspokoić ani rzeczami materialnymi ani ludźmi. Cieszę się, że nie namawiasz kobiet kobiet nie pewnych swojej decyzji do aborcji. To kolejny dowód dzisiejszego dnia, oprócz zmiany języka rozmowy wobec mnie że wiele dobra jest w Tobie...Czy nie uważasz jednak, że warto nawet u kobiet które podjęły decyzję o aborcji, w pewnym sensie "podważyć ją" by pokazać im również zupełnie inny punkt widzenia i rozwiązania by była w możliwie maksymalnie świadoma decyzji, której skutków takich czy innych cofnąć się nie da. My w Netporadni mamy motto "droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań" czy uważasz, że godzi w kobiety?Zobacz nam też na nich zależy? Ostateczną decyzję podejmuje zawsze kobieta ale powinna usłyszeć oprócz głosów usuń dziecko głos zdecyduj się na dziecko, nie usuwaj. Co wybierze to sprawa jej osobistego wyboru. Widzisz Bóg dał człowiekowi wolność wyboru, tak nas kocha...Ja nie mogę zatrzymać kobiet które dokonują aborcji i pozostaje mi smutek i współczucie kiedy czytam co piszą na forum. Wczoraj jakaś kobieta w nocy pisała co się z nią działo po zażyciu tabletek, pełna lęku i niepokoju, nie wiem czy wtedy byłaś wsparciem dla niej ale mi było jej strasznie żal...Wiele z nich jest samych bo Ty masz męża i dzieci i nie możesz być tu na forum 24 godziny na dobę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam receptę magdammm77@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem. Póki temat mnie nie dotyczył nie miałam zdania.  Nie intereaowalam się tym w ogóle. 
> 
> Znam jednak wiele kobiet które były gorącymi przeciwniczkami aborcji do momentu aż w niechcianą ciążę zaszły. 
> 
> Pytasz mnie czym jest szczęście i dobro kobiety?
> Dla każdej z nas jest to coś innego. 
> Dla jednej kariera, dla innej finansowe poczucie bezpieczeństwa. Szczęście to pojęcie względne.  Nie ma definicji. 
> 
> Sądzę że dajemy tym kobietom trochę ulgi w lęku i strachu bo okazuje się że o to nie są jedyne które w ciąży nie chcą być,  mają na wyciągnięcie ręki rozwiązania bezpieczne i skuteczne. Zabieg za granicą,  aborcję farmakologiczną. 
> ...


Wiele z tych kobiet nie są w stanie podjąć dobrej mądrej decyzji ponieważ przeżywają lęk, strach, zamęt, są od presją czasu i w takim stanie nie powinno się podejmować ważnych życiowych decyzji. I to nie chodzi już nawet czy ktoś jest za czy przeciw życiu. Psychologia to potwierdza. Trzeba najpierw to poukładać dlatego ważne by najpierw odesłać te kobiety to poradni, specjalisty, bliskiej osoby. Nie tylko do takiej która dokonała aborcji i mówi że jest szczęśliwa ale i do takiej która też chciała dokonać aborcji ale się zdecydowała, urodziła i jest szczęśliwa. Ja jestem tym drugim głosem, za życiem i szczęściem jakie niesie urodzenie dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, gdyby któraś z Was chciała porozmawiać(popisać), nie na forum, o sytuacji w jakiej się znalazła w związku z ciążą to służę dzisiaj pomocą(podobnie jak w ostatni poniedziałek) w Netporadni na livechatoo od godziny 16 do 22...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz nasze poglądy na życie mocno się różnią choćby dlatego że ja nie wierzę w istnienie Boga, duszy, wyższych celów w życiu. 
Człowiek jest szczęśliwy gdy kocha i jest kochany, nikt nie mówi że te kobiety kochane nie są.  Ogromna większość ma już dzieci,  z resztą nie nam oceniać czy ich powody są blache czy nie.  Jeśli dla nich takie nie są to dla nas też nie. 

My nigdy nie piszemy "usuń ciążę "
Nigdy.  Kobiety przychodzą do nas po rady i wsparcie ale już z podjetą decyzją ( z małymi wyjątkami o których pisałam). 
Nasze forum nie jest od tego by pytać czy są tego pewne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz nasze poglądy na życie mocno się różnią choćby dlatego że ja nie wierzę w istnienie Boga, duszy, wyższych celów w życiu. 
> Człowiek jest szczęśliwy gdy kocha i jest kochany, nikt nie mówi że te kobiety kochane nie są.  Ogromna większość ma już dzieci,  z resztą nie nam oceniać czy ich powody są blache czy nie.  Jeśli dla nich takie nie są to dla nas też nie. 
> 
> My nigdy nie piszemy "usuń ciążę "
> Nigdy.  Kobiety przychodzą do nas po rady i wsparcie ale już z podjetą decyzją ( z małymi wyjątkami o których pisałam). 
> Nasze forum nie jest od tego by pytać czy są tego pewne.


Skoro nie wierzysz w Boga, duszę i wyższe cele. To jakimi wartościami kierujesz się w życiu? Uznajesz, że nasze czyny są dobre i złe? Dzielisz je tak czy  jakoś inaczej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz nasze poglądy na życie mocno się różnią choćby dlatego że ja nie wierzę w istnienie Boga, duszy, wyższych celów w życiu. 
> Człowiek jest szczęśliwy gdy kocha i jest kochany, nikt nie mówi że te kobiety kochane nie są.  Ogromna większość ma już dzieci,  z resztą nie nam oceniać czy ich powody są blache czy nie.  Jeśli dla nich takie nie są to dla nas też nie. 
> 
> My nigdy nie piszemy "usuń ciążę "
> Nigdy.  Kobiety przychodzą do nas po rady i wsparcie ale już z podjetą decyzją ( z małymi wyjątkami o których pisałam). 
> Nasze forum nie jest od tego by pytać czy są tego pewne.


Kierujesz się prawem stanowionym przez państwo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś codziennie na forum? Kiedy będziesz po świętach bo chciałbym jeszcze kiedyś porozmawiać z Tobą jeśli nie masz nic przeciwko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Taak.  Kieruje się prawem stanowionym przez państwo.  Kieruje się też własną moralnością. 
Rozróżniam dobro od zła.  Nie potrzebuję mieć nad sobą wymyślonej siły wyższej do tego by być dobrym, uczciwym człowiekiem. 
Mam swój rozum. 

Wśród chrześcijan jest wielu złych ludzi, nawet takich którzy uważają się za Bożych wybrańców ( księża)  więc nie segregujmy ludzi ze względu na wiarę bądź jej brak. 

Będę również po świętach  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taak.  Kieruje się prawem stanowionym przez państwo.  Kieruje się też własną moralnością. 
> Rozróżniam dobro od zła.  Nie potrzebuję mieć nad sobą wymyślonej siły wyższej do tego by być dobrym, uczciwym człowiekiem. 
> Mam swój rozum. 
> 
> Wśród chrześcijan jest wielu złych ludzi, nawet takich którzy uważają się za Bożych wybrańców ( księża)  więc nie segregujmy ludzi ze względu na wiarę bądź jej brak. 
> 
> Będę również po świętach


W tym co piszesz jest dużo prawdy. Fakt, że odróżniasz dobro od zła świadczy o tym że jest ono zapisane w Twoim sercu. To jedna z dróg by odkryć istnienie Boga. Faktem też jest , że wśród osób które deklarują się jako chrześcijanie są osoby które wybierają zło zamiast dobra. Wiem coś o tym bo sam jestem chrześcijaninem i popełniam czasem złe rzeczy kierując się egoizmem. Dobra wiadomość jest taka że zarówno za Ciebie jak i za mnie oraz za tych Bożych wybrańców Bóg umarł na krzyżu żeby przebłagać za nas Ojca. Stał się człowiekiem i dał nam się przybić do krzyża okazując w ten sposób jak nieskończenie nas kocha BARDZIEJ NIŻ SIEBIE,NIŻ SWOJE ŻYCIE. Kocha zupełnie za darmo... Wiem że pewnie jesteś przewrażliwiona jak takie rzeczy słyszysz ale Ja w to głęboko wierzę i dlatego mając świadomość jak słaby i kruchy jestem nie uważam się za lepszego od Ciebie. Bóg kocha grzesznika bardziej niż porządnego człowieka- wiem że to brzmi absurdalnie ale tak jest. Dziękuję Tobie za całą rozmowę dzisiejszego wieczoru. Życzę Tobie i Twojej rodzinie mimo iż w to nie wierzysz by Zmartwychwstały Jezus Chrystus dał Tobie łaskę w te święta miłości, pokoju, radości i szczęścia oraz wiary :Smile:  Do usłyszenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taak.  Kieruje się prawem stanowionym przez państwo.  Kieruje się też własną moralnością. 
> Rozróżniam dobro od zła.  Nie potrzebuję mieć nad sobą wymyślonej siły wyższej do tego by być dobrym, uczciwym człowiekiem. 
> Mam swój rozum. 
> 
> Wśród chrześcijan jest wielu złych ludzi, nawet takich którzy uważają się za Bożych wybrańców ( księża)  więc nie segregujmy ludzi ze względu na wiarę bądź jej brak. 
> 
> Będę również po świętach


P.S. Gdybyś miała chwilę czasu posłuchaj dwóch ludzi na youtube Kiko Arguello i Nikos Skuras...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj znac czy zadzialaly. Powidzenia


Jestem już po myślę że się udało byłam masa skrzepów i mocne krwawienie ból krzyża i brzuch brzuch przestał boleć jak te skrzepy wyleciały to brzuch przestał boleć myślę że się udało w piątek idę na usg jestem pozytywnie nastawiona cycki już mnie nie bolą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po myślę że się udało byłam masa skrzepów i mocne krwawienie ból krzyża i brzuch brzuch przestał boleć jak te skrzepy wyleciały to brzuch przestał boleć myślę że się udało w piątek idę na usg jestem pozytywnie nastawiona cycki już mnie nie bolą .





a wiec wszystko bedzie dobrze jakie zastosowalas tabletki?  I w ktorym tyg bylas? Co z reszta tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po myślę że się udało byłam masa skrzepów i mocne krwawienie ból krzyża i brzuch brzuch przestał boleć jak te skrzepy wyleciały to brzuch przestał boleć myślę że się udało w piątek idę na usg jestem pozytywnie nastawiona cycki już mnie nie bolą .


Opisz objawy prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zabierzcie tego fanatyka Bożego z forum bo mi się cofa jak te głupoty czytam... Zaraz Wielkanoc  twój Pan przyjdzie do Ciebie idź lepiej porządnie okna umyj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Opisz objawy prosze


Hej najpierw dostałam dreszczy raz zimno raz gorąco bolały plecy i brzuch miałam gorączkę,wzięłam 16szt brałam do pochwy po ostatnie dawce po 2 godzinach wszystko się zaczęło najpierw krwawiłam no i poczułam parcie jak na kał poszłam do toalety i wyleciały skrzepy było ich bardzo dużo takie jak wątróbka ,jak to wyleciał brzuch przestał boleć i leciała tylko krew a i cycki mnie przestały boleć nie są już napięte .Myślę że się udało teraz czekam na usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a wiec wszystko bedzie dobrze jakie zastosowalas tabletki?  I w ktorym tyg bylas? Co z reszta tabletki?


Zamawiałam od tej Pani 799-725-306 zapłaciłam 150zł za 16 szt art wszystkie użyłam byłam w 9/10 tygodniu wzięłam wszystkie tabletki dopochwowo bałam się pod język że zwymiotuję miałam zupełnie inne dawkowanie niż to z neta  pierwszą dawkę miałam wsadzić  aż 8szt no następna dawka po 4 godzinach już mniejsza po ostatniej wszystko się zaczęło pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciekawe czym kierowała się pani przypisujac ci takie dawkowanie, bo na pewno nie twoim bezpieczeństwem. 
Tak samo ciekawe jest skąd to w ogóle wzięła, bo raczej nie z publikacji światowej organizacji zdrowia na temat bezpiecznych metod aborcji... 

Boszsz Dziewczyny myślcie też czasem o sobie.  Nic dziwnego że prolify potem piszą że aborcja niesie, za sobą powikłania jak wy sobie 8 arthroteków na raz do pipki wkladacie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciekawe czym kierowała się pani przypisujac ci takie dawkowanie, bo na pewno nie twoim bezpieczeństwem. 
> Tak samo ciekawe jest skąd to w ogóle wzięła, bo raczej nie z publikacji światowej organizacji zdrowia na temat bezpiecznych metod aborcji... 
> 
> Boszsz Dziewczyny myślcie też czasem o sobie.  Nic dziwnego że prolify potem piszą że aborcja niesie, za sobą powikłania jak wy sobie 8 arthroteków na raz do pipki wkladacie...


Nie chce być  niegrzeczna ale czymś kierować się musiała pytała o moją wagę i o wzrost mam nadwagę bo ważę 95 kg przy wzroście 165 może tym było to spowodowane.Nie żałuję że ją posłuchałam bo to pomogło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej najpierw dostałam dreszczy raz zimno raz gorąco bolały plecy i brzuch miałam gorączkę,wzięłam 16szt brałam do pochwy po ostatnie dawce po 2 godzinach wszystko się zaczęło najpierw krwawiłam no i poczułam parcie jak na kał poszłam do toalety i wyleciały skrzepy było ich bardzo dużo takie jak wątróbka ,jak to wyleciał brzuch przestał boleć i leciała tylko krew a i cycki mnie przestały boleć nie są już napięte .Myślę że się udało się teraz czekam na usg.


 Odpowiedz jakie tabletki bralas????? I w ktorym tygodniu jak je dawkowalas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 2 dni temu bralam tabletki arthrotec forte najpierw 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i po nastenych 3 godzinach 2 bo juz zaczelam okropnie krwawic wylecialo mi 2 srednie skrzepy i krew kapala ale po 3 godzinach wszystko ustalo juz nie krwawilam i tak do dzis nic sie nie dzieje co mam robic brac kolejna dawke???? Powturke jakie dawki??? Pod jezyk czy do pochwowo??? Pomuzcie wizyte u gin mam dopiero w pt. Alw wiem ze musze cos zrobic bo na 100procent plud jest uszkodzony skoro krwawilam 3 godz ale nie poronilam bo nic ze mnie takiego nie wylecialo to 7tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 2 dni temu bralam tabletki arthrotec forte najpierw 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i po nastenych 3 godzinach 2 bo juz zaczelam okropnie krwawic wylecialo mi 2 srednie skrzepy i krew kapala ale po 3 godzinach wszystko ustalo juz nie krwawilam i tak do dzis nic sie nie dzieje co mam robic brac kolejna dawke???? Powturke jakie dawki??? Pod jezyk czy do pochwowo??? Pomuzcie wizyte u gin mam dopiero w pt. Alw wiem ze musze cos zrobic bo na 100procent plud jest uszkodzony skoro krwawilam 3 godz ale nie poronilam bo nic ze mnie takiego nie wylecialo to 7tydz


Wstrzymaj się do wizyty u lekarza i nie panikuj. 
W 7 tc nie wiele mogłaś zobaczyć. Zarodek jest bardzo mały. 
Może potrzebujesz tylko lyzeczkowania bo raczej na pewno się nie oczyszczasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce być  niegrzeczna ale czymś kierować się musiała pytała o moją wagę i o wzrost mam nadwagę bo ważę 95 kg przy wzroście 165 może tym było to spowodowane.Nie żałuję że ją posłuchałam bo to pomogło


Pani ma złe informacje.  Dawkowanie misoprostolu nie zależy od wagi ciała. 
Chciała brzmieć profesjonalnie, ja to rozumiem, to budzi zaufanie. 
Handlarzom jest ono potrzebne, biznes się kręci... 
Niech pani weźmie jednak pod uwagę bezpieczeństwo kobiet którym pomaga bo to spora odpowiedzialność. 
W razie gdyby coś się stało? Poszło nie tak? Kto za to odpowie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wstrzymaj się do wizyty u lekarza i nie panikuj. 
> W 7 tc nie wiele mogłaś zobaczyć. Zarodek jest bardzo mały. 
> Może potrzebujesz tylko lyzeczkowania bo raczej na pewno się nie oczyszczasz.


A moze wezme po prostu jeszcze kilka tablete. Arthotec to acznie soe oczyszczac co? Bo jesli pojde w pt do ginekologa to wysle mnie do szpitala na same swieta a tego bym nie chciala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani ma złe informacje.  Dawkowanie misoprostolu nie zależy od wagi ciała. 
> Chciała brzmieć profesjonalnie, ja to rozumiem, to budzi zaufanie. 
> Handlarzom jest ono potrzebne, biznes się kręci... 
> Niech pani weźmie jednak pod uwagę bezpieczeństwo kobiet którym pomaga bo to spora odpowiedzialność. 
> W razie gdyby coś się stało? Poszło nie tak? Kto za to odpowie?


ja też brałam dopochwowo tabletki przysłała mi siostra z Anglii,jestem sprzątaczką sprzątam w gabinetach medycznych dentysta, pediatra ,ginekolog, luźno rozmawiałam na temat poronienia z panią która przyjmuje u nas i powiedziała mi że skurcze macicy które będą wstanie wydalić płód może spowodować dawka leku która wynosi od 1400 do 2000mcg czyli od 7do 10 sztuk przyjętych jednorazowo, brałam 10 szt potem 6 szt i 4 szt byłam w 16 tyg nie było komplikacji nie skończyło się to też szpitalem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też brałam dopochwowo tabletki przysłała mi siostra z Anglii,jestem sprzątaczką sprzątam w gabinetach medycznych dentysta, pediatra ,ginekolog, luźno rozmawiałam na temat poronienia z panią która przyjmuje u nas i powiedziała mi że skurcze macicy które będą wstanie wydalić płód może spowodować dawka leku która wynosi od 1400 do 2000mcg czyli od 7do 10 sztuk przyjętych jednorazowo, brałam 10 szt potem 6 szt i 4 szt byłam w 16 tyg nie było komplikacji nie skończyło się to też szpitalem .


No tak jak brałaś do pochwowo to co mogło ci się stać przecież lek nie trafia bezpośrednio do organizmu żołądka.Gratuluje :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też brałam dopochwowo tabletki przysłała mi siostra z Anglii,jestem sprzątaczką sprzątam w gabinetach medycznych dentysta, pediatra ,ginekolog, luźno rozmawiałam na temat poronienia z panią która przyjmuje u nas i powiedziała mi że skurcze macicy które będą wstanie wydalić płód może spowodować dawka leku która wynosi od 1400 do 2000mcg czyli od 7do 10 sztuk przyjętych jednorazowo, brałam 10 szt potem 6 szt i 4 szt byłam w 16 tyg nie było komplikacji nie skończyło się to też szpitalem .


Polscy lekarze nie znają Dawkowania jakie stosuje się przy aborcji farmakologicznej,  o dziwo bo przecież ta wiedza nie jest zakazana czy ukryta.  Jest na wyciągnięcie ręki. 
Takie dawkowanie w 16 tygodniu mogło ci mocno zaszkodzić.  Powyżej 12 tygodnia stosuje się dwie tabletki co trzy godziny. 
Skurcze nie mogą być za silne,  łożysko odklei się za szybko,  dostaniesz krwotoku i kaput.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak jak brałaś do pochwowo to co mogło ci się stać przecież lek nie trafia bezpośrednio do organizmu żołądka.Gratuluje


Oczywiście że trafia, przez sluzowke pochwy do krwiobiegu. 
Tak jak spod języka czy z żołądka. 
Wchłania się identycznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Mam na sprzedaż arthrotec forte całe opakowanie, tabletki zakupione są w Polsce. W opakowaniu jest 20tab +ulotka. Możliwość wysylki lecz bardziej mnie interesuje odbiór osobisty. Wiecej informacji pod nr 880-467-394

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy!!??
Dziewczyny 2 dni temu bralam tabletki arthrotec forte najpierw 4 tabletki pod język i po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i po nastenych 3 godzinach 2 bo juz zaczelam okropnie krwawic wylecialo mi 2 srednie skrzepy i krew kapala ale po 3 godzinach wszystko ustalo juz nie krwawilam i tak do dzis nic sie nie dzieje co mam robic brac kolejna dawke???? Powturke jakie dawki??? Pod jezyk czy do pochwowo??? Pomuzcie wizyte u gin mam dopiero w pt. Alw wiem ze musze cos zrobic bo na 100procent plud jest uszkodzony skoro krwawilam 3 godz ale nie poronilam bo nic ze mnie takiego nie wylecialo to 7tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12sztuk arhotetec forte z opakowaniem i ulotka wykupione z apteki cena100zl 663400760 przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 6 + 1 (RU ) niepełny ( bez 2 tab ) ale oryginalny wszystko na jednym blistrze z nadrukiem, logo, datą ważności instrukcja pl. Jeśli jesteś w 4-5-6-7 tyg. uda ci się!
Więcej/zdjęcia  tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw 6 + 1 (RU ) niepełny ( bez 2 tab ) ale oryginalny wszystko na jednym blistrze z nadrukiem, logo, datą ważności instrukcja pl. Jeśli jesteś w 4-5-6-7 tyg. uda ci się!
> Więcej/zdjęcia  tom.ski@onet.pl


A skad masz RU? Pilnie potrzebuje. I za jaka cene?

----------


## onaona

tom.ski to OSZUST !!!!!

tu macie oryginalne zdjęcia zestawu :



a pan tom.ski sprzedaje tylko tę część gdzie są cztery miso i puste miejsce pośrodku, plus dwa miso z blistra, od którego został odcięte mifepristone (RU)




PAMIĘTAJCIE, ORYGINALNE MIFE JEST OKRĄGŁE i podpisane na blistrze!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie pierwsza akcja Pana tomskiego na tym forum.  Poszukajcie. 
W 2015 roku sprzedawał zestawy, owszem oryginalne ale za 800 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam tabletek poronnych , czy ktoś poleci mi godnego zaufania sprzedawce, od którego kupował ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Womenhelp.org.  Womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z was poleca lub kupował z tej strony  girlinneed.com  ?

Czy może są to oszuści ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustwo. 
Wpisz w Google girlinneed.

----------


## _Artur_

> ja też brałam dopochwowo tabletki przysłała mi siostra z Anglii,jestem sprzątaczką sprzątam w gabinetach medycznych dentysta, pediatra ,ginekolog, luźno rozmawiałam na temat poronienia z panią która przyjmuje u nas i powiedziała mi że skurcze macicy które będą wstanie wydalić płód może spowodować dawka leku która wynosi od 1400 do 2000mcg czyli od 7do 10 sztuk przyjętych jednorazowo, brałam 10 szt potem 6 szt i 4 szt byłam w 16 tyg nie było komplikacji nie skończyło się to też szpitalem .




"...byłam w 16 tyg..." - twoje DZIECKO mierzyło ok. 13 cm (tyle ile przeciętny SMARTFON)
,a jego SERCE biło 2 razy szybciej niż twoje. Twoje DZIECKO miało OCZY, z pewnością ssało KCIUKA
i uczyło się łapać (być może żeby kiedyś ciebie PRZYTULIĆ).

..."nie było komplikacji nie skończyło się to też szpitalem..." - komplikacji nie było, jedynie małe i bezbronne  życie zgasło, skończyło się.



Ja byłem kiedyś w podobnej sytuacji...jak twoje DZIECKO.

Artur

----------


## _Artur_

> Hej najpierw dostałam dreszczy raz zimno raz gorąco bolały plecy i brzuch miałam gorączkę,wzięłam 16szt brałam do pochwy po ostatnie dawce po 2 godzinach wszystko się zaczęło najpierw krwawiłam no i poczułam parcie jak na kał poszłam do toalety i wyleciały skrzepy było ich bardzo dużo takie jak wątróbka ,jak to wyleciał brzuch przestał boleć i leciała tylko krew a i cycki mnie przestały boleć nie są już napięte .Myślę że się udało teraz czekam na usg.



Czytając Twój wpis i wiele podobnych wpisów innych dziewczyn na tym forum 
zastanawiam się co w tym czasie robią wasi mężczyźni... Czy zdają sobie sprawę z tego co przeżywacie,
z całego tego lęku, nieprzespanych nocy, ryzyka dla waszego zdrowia ?

Dla faceta to chwila przyjemności (15 - 20 minut), najlepiej bez zobowiązań, 
ale później całe brzemię, konsekwencje uderzają w was - kobiety.

Zapraszam do dyskusji

_Artur_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co wyście sobie tu wieczorny spowiednik urządzili!?

Wypad na netporadnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam tabletek poronnych , czy ktoś poleci mi godnego zaufania sprzedawce, od którego kupował ?


A jakiego zestawu szukasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w 4tc, jutro dostanę tabletki arthrotec. Proszę was o pomoc. Powinnam je wziąć pod język czy dopochwowo ? Ile powinnam wziac? Czy 4 tabletki 3 razy co 3 godziny wystarcza ? Proszę

----------


## _Artur_

> Co wyście sobie tu wieczorny spowiednik urządzili!?
> 
> Wypad na netporadnie



Dzięki za miłe powitanie.
W czym masz problem?


Ideą forum jest wymiana informacji i nazywania rzeczy po imieniu.
FORUM to za PWN - miejsce publicznych wystąpień.

Poza tym męski pierwiastek też się tu przyda.


Nie jestem spowiednikiem. Jestem tu po to żeby rozmawiać i słuchać, zadawać pytania i być może pomóc.


Artur

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za miłe powitanie.
> W czym masz problem?
> 
> 
> Ideą forum jest wymiana informacji i nazywania rzeczy po imieniu.
> FORUM to za PWN - miejsce publicznych wystąpień.
> 
> Poza tym męski pierwiastek też się tu przyda.
> 
> ...


S*P*I*E*R*D*AL*A*J  katolicki prolifie stąd. 
Nikt nie ochoty czytać tu wypocin o raczkach i nóżkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w 4tc, jutro dostanę tabletki arthrotec. Proszę was o pomoc. Powinnam je wziąć pod język czy dopochwowo ? Ile powinnam wziac? Czy 4 tabletki 3 razy co 3 godziny wystarcza ? Proszę


Standardowe dawki do 4 tabletki co trzy godziny, max do pięciu dawek jeśli nic się nie będzie działo. 
Nie ma znaczenia dla skuteczności czy weźmiesz dopochwowo czy pod język.

----------


## _Artur_

> S*P*I*E*R*D*AL*A*J  katolicki prolifie stąd. 
> Nikt nie ochoty czytać tu wypocin o raczkach i nóżkach.


Szukasz tutaj pomocy czy robisz tylko biznes na zagubionych dziewczynach?

Jesteś kobietą czy chłopem? Bo po stylu wypowiedzi trudno rozeznać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Standardowe dawki do 4 tabletki co trzy godziny, max do pięciu dawek jeśli nic się nie będzie działo. 
> Nie ma znaczenia dla skuteczności czy weźmiesz dopochwowo czy pod język.


Dziękuję, a czy rdzenie tabletek powinno się polykac czy wyrzucać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukasz tutaj pomocy czy robisz tylko biznes na zagubionych dziewczynach?
> 
> Jesteś kobietą czy chłopem? Bo po stylu wypowiedzi trudno rozeznać?


znowu te same pytania co wczoraj ? a już mi się wczoraj wydawało, że jesteś w miarę normalny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję, a czy rdzenie tabletek powinno się polykac czy wyrzucać?


wyrzucać....wystarczy poczytać kawałek tego forum ,albo choćby pogrzebać w google,wpisać "jak dawkowac misoprostol" i wejść na womenonweb.org, albo womenhelp.org,albo womenonwaves.org i poczytać z rzetelnego źródła, jak przeprowadzić aborcję, wysiłek nie boli.....laski...nie oczekujcie, że wam sie wszystko poda na tacy...

----------


## _Artur_

> znowu te same pytania co wczoraj ? a już mi się wczoraj wydawało, że jesteś w miarę normalny...


Nie, wczoraj mnie tu nie było.
Myślę, że jestem całkiem normalny. Mam żonę i trójkę dzieci.
Chcę rozmawiać z tymi, którzy tego potrzebują.
Jeżeli tak cię parzy to co piszę to przejdź obojętnie i daj innym osobom szansę na rozmowę.

Z poważaniem
Artur

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znowu te same pytania co wczoraj ? a już mi się wczoraj wydawało, że jesteś w miarę normalny...


Oni się tak zmieniają, raz jeden pitoli, raz drugi, potem jakaś Anna. 
Należy ich ignorować to sobie pójdą  :Smile: 
Bogobonje dziecioroby

----------


## _Artur_

> Oni się tak zmieniają, raz jeden pitoli, raz drugi, potem jakaś Anna. 
> Należy ich ignorować to sobie pójdą 
> Bogobonje dziecioroby


Jednak widzę, że ignorowanie wam nie wychodzi. Być może cię to boli.
Proszę więc o ignorowanie przez ciebie moich wpisów. Daj szansę innym rozmawiać.

Wolę być dzieciorobem niż dzieciobójcą.


Dawno temu pewien lekarz namawiał moją mamę, żeby mnie usunęła.
Moja mama była 3 razy w gabinecie, ale ostatecznie wzięła na siebie ryzyko.
I co...I oto jestem, żeby słuchać tu twojego SP***AJ.



Artur

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oni się tak zmieniają, raz jeden pitoli, raz drugi, potem jakaś Anna. 
> Należy ich ignorować to sobie pójdą 
> Bogobonje dziecioroby


Wczoraj czytałam twoje posty i zaczęłam pewne rzeczy rozumieć, a dzisiaj znowu wpadasz w ten pogardliwy ton!!!

----------


## _Artur_

> Wczoraj czytałam twoje posty i zaczęłam pewne rzeczy rozumieć, a dzisiaj znowu wpadasz w ten pogardliwy ton!!!



Mnie na tym forum wczoraj nie było.

Wybacz, ale nazywanie mnie dzieciorobem, czy zamiast "witaj" S***AJ również nie jest sympatyczne w odbiorze.
Może mnie poniosło, ale pamiętaj, poziom rozmowy zależy też od ciebie.
Co zaczęłaś/łeś rozumieć?

Artur

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślisz że piszesz z jedną osobą? 
Mylisz się.  Ja tu już widzę trzy osoby plus ty.

Ciekawe jak twoja żona Będzie podchodzić do twojeg poglądu gdy znów ją zbrzuchacisz. 
Będzie rodzić pokornie kolejne dzieci w imię Boga?
Jak myślisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślisz że piszesz z jedną osobą? 
> Mylisz się.  Ja tu już widzę trzy osoby plus ty.
> 
> Ciekawe jak twoja żona Będzie podchodzić do twojeg poglądu gdy znów ją zbrzuchacisz. 
> Będzie rodzić pokornie kolejne dzieci w imię Boga?
> Jak myślisz?



Kolejna niegrzeczna odpowiedź.

Ty mi odpowiedz zatem, czy wszystkie osoby, które nie uznają, 
że w 16 tygodniu ciąży mamy już od dawna do czynienia z człowiekiem,
obrażają tych co myślą inaczej?


Artur

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu wrzucasz zdjęcia oryginalnego zestawu a dlaczego chcesz sprzedać za 540 zł tylko jego część?  I to bez Mifepristone? 
Nie uważasz że taka kwota za 6 misoprostoli to trochę przegięcie? 
Swoją drogą 800 zl za zestaw to też porażka. 
Cwaniak z wow zamawia za 200 zł i dowala 300% marży. 
Ładnie to tak na nieszczesciu innych zarabiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I nie jestem sprzedającym. 
Jestem kobietą która broni inne kobiety przed takimi wyrachowanymi facetami jak ty. 
Kobietą która przez to przeszła i również została oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po udalo sie bylam kilka dni temu na tym forum z prosba o pomoc gdyz zostalam 2 razy oszukana a to byl juz 13tc. Chcialam bardzo podziekowac dziewczynie ktra podala  mi ten nr 0031617889577 Srodki oryginalne bardzo skuteczne w 13 tg odebralam osobiscie dziekuje i polecam tam napewno uzyskasz pomoc 0031617889577

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po udalo sie bylam kilka dni temu na tym forum z prosba o pomoc gdyz zostalam 2 razy oszukana a to byl juz 13tc. Chcialam bardzo podziekowac dziewczynie ktra podala  mi ten nr 0031617889577 Srodki oryginalne bardzo skuteczne w 13 tg odebralam osobiscie dziekuje i polecam tam napewno uzyskasz pomoc 0031617889577


Oszustwo!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja przyjaciolka tez korzystala w tamtym tyg z 0031617889577 razem szukalysmy jakiegos skutecznego sposobu i na szczescie sie udalo tabletki bardzo pommocne pod koniec 10 tyg.    A Osoba ktore chca zarobic pare zl na kobiecym nieszczesciu serdeczne dziekujemy. 0031617889577 Pewne sprawdzone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jasne . A słonie latają...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja przyjaciolka tez korzystala w tamtym tyg z 0031617889577 razem szukalysmy jakiegos skutecznego sposobu i na szczescie sie udalo tabletki bardzo pommocne pod koniec 10 tyg.    A Osoba ktore chca zarobic pare zl na kobiecym nieszczesciu serdeczne dziekujemy. 0031617889577 Pewne sprawdzone.


uwaga, oszust !!!!  numer zagraniczny, naciąganie na ogromne koszty, NIE DZWONIĆ !!!

----------


## onaona

Widzicie jak oszust tom.ski@onet.pl się tłumaczy ? nawet Wam wrzucił zdjęcie oryginalnego zestawu , co z tego, skoro oferuje tylko samo miso ? Teraz możecie porównać dokładnie, Mifepristone na blistrze jest opisane i okrągłe, a to prostokątne miejsce pośrodku drugiego blistra JEST PUSTE !

odpowiem z góry na zarzut - nie jestem konkurencją, sama byłam w podobnej sytuacji, TĘPIĘ OSZUSTA !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny mam pytanie czy tą zawartość tabletki, która SIĘ ROZPUSZCZA należy ją połknąć 
i tylko rdzeń wypluć ?
chce zastosować doustnie, a dziewczyny widzę stosują dopochwowo, wiec już sama nie wiem.
boję się tego gorzkiego smaku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny mam pytanie czy tą zawartość tabletki, która SIĘ ROZPUSZCZA należy ją połknąć 
> i tylko rdzeń wypluć ?
> chce zastosować doustnie, a dziewczyny widzę stosują dopochwowo, wiec już sama nie wiem.
> boję się tego gorzkiego smaku.


możesz rozciąć tabletkę , wyjąc rdzeń i go wywalić, a resztę trzymać pod językiem lub między dziąsłem a policzkiem przez 30 min i potem resztki połknąć, jeśli coś zostanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rdzeń tabletki, dicklofenak, przez sluzowke się nie wchłania więc z pochwy w razie czego nie trzeba tego wyciągać. 
To silny lek przeciwzapalny więc nie należy polykac go w takiej ilości jaka jest w tych tabletkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwaga, oszust !!!!  numer zagraniczny, naciąganie na ogromne koszty, NIE DZWONIĆ !!!


ze oszust to już po numerze widać ze to nie nasz krajowy numer..dziewczyny wpisujcie najpierw w 
wyszukiwarkę google, a potem troszkę oleju w głowie i z rozwagą kupujcie..ja dziś zaczynam swoją 
kurację z arth. jeśli sie  uda dam wam znać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz rozciąć tabletkę , wyjąc rdzeń i go wywalić, 
> a resztę trzymać pod językiem lub między dziąsłem a policzkiem przez 30 min i potem resztki
>  połknąć, jeśli coś zostanie



dziękuje kochana.
oby poszło gładko a na samą myśl głowa mnie boli  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ze oszust to już po numerze widać ze to nie nasz krajowy numer..dziewczyny wpisujcie najpierw w 
> wyszukiwarkę google, a potem troszkę oleju w głowie i z rozwagą kupujcie..ja dziś zaczynam swoją 
> kurację z arth. jeśli sie  uda dam wam znać.


Nr faktycznie zagraniczny ale srodki odbieralam osobiscie z chlopakiem w katowicach. Leki oryginalnie zapakowane wszystko przebieglo pomyslnie wiec rowniez bardzo dziekuje za uratowanie naszej sytuacji i polecam 0031617889577

----------


## onaona

> Nr faktycznie zagraniczny ale srodki odbieralam osobiscie z chlopakiem w katowicach. Leki oryginalnie zapakowane wszystko przebieglo pomyslnie wiec rowniez bardzo dziekuje za uratowanie naszej sytuacji i polecam 0031617889577


Jak ktoś od dłuższego czasu śledzi to forum, to pamięta na pewno takie wpisy, gdzie oszust produkował fałszywe posty dziewczyn, polecające jakiś tam numer, i zawsze na końcu pisał "dziękuje polecam"

to ten sam, widać po sposobie pisania....żenada, handlarzu , zero kreatywności. Kobiety nie są tak głupie, jak myślisz, a już na pewno nie będą dzwonić na zagraniczne numery !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny mam pytanie czy tą zawartość tabletki, która SIĘ ROZPUSZCZA należy ją połknąć 
> i tylko rdzeń wypluć ?
> chce zastosować doustnie, a dziewczyny widzę stosują dopochwowo, wiec już sama nie wiem.
> boję się tego gorzkiego smaku.


Hej!
Który tydzień ma dziecko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> Który tydzień ma dziecko?


Juz przylazles , wstrętny prolifie ? Dziecko jest na porodowce.  Tu są tylko niechciane zarodki.  Wbij sobie to do swojego pustego łba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No weź  wtedy mam najlepsze orgazmy,  dlaczego mam sobie tego odmawiać?!


Bo nie będziesz wtedy musiała zabijać swojego dziecka? chyba wart się poświęcić dla swojego dziecka. I proszę Cię nie pisz mi że super orgazmy masz tylko w płodne dni, bo bym Ci kondolencje złożyła  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz przylazles , wstrętny prolifie ? Dziecko jest na porodowce.  Tu są tylko niechciane zarodki.  Wbij sobie to do swojego pustego łba.


Bardzo mi przykro ale Artura tu nie ma, widzę że tęsknisz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prolajf baba, czy prolajf facet. ..jeden pies.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak. 
Szesnasta minęła, godzina prolifów wybiła :Big Grin: 

Ty nawet nie wiesz co to orgazmy, przecież twój bug zabrania uprawiania sexu dla przyjemności. Ty leżysz jak Kłoda i pacierze w myślach klepiesz bo na zakrystii powiedzieli ci ze to najlepsza antykoncepcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> Który tydzień ma dziecko?


Buahahahahaha aleś dowalila  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak bo zawiera jedną tabletkę która zowie się Ru486,  hamuje wytwarzanie hormonu ciążowego co powoduje obumarcie zarodka. 
> Misoprostol dołączony do zestawu tylko wieńczy dzieła. 
> 
> Z reguły kobietom po nieudanych próbach z art pomaga zestaw.  W ogóle na zestaw nie ma mocnych.


Poczytaj  sobie o RU 486 t straszne świństwo,powoduje krwotoki, rozwali twój organizm hormonalnie i Twoje dziecko umrze z głodu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo nie będziesz wtedy musiała zabijać swojego dziecka? chyba wart się poświęcić dla swojego dziecka. I proszę Cię nie pisz mi że super orgazmy masz tylko w płodne dni, bo bym Ci kondolencje złożyła


Wyobraź sobie, że właśnie robiąc aborcję poswiecilam się dla swoich dzieci.  Dla tych ,które już mam i chcę dla nich jak najlepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoje dziecko umrze z głodu...


OMG!!  Nie wiedziałam że Ru486 może zaszkodzić DZIECKU! 
Brałam je na zaparcia, tak mi na forum doradzili

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak. 
> Szesnasta minęła, godzina prolifów wybiła
> 
> Ty nawet nie wiesz co to orgazmy, przecież twój bug zabrania uprawiania sexu dla przyjemności. Ty leżysz jak Kłoda i pacierze w myślach klepiesz bo na zakrystii powiedzieli ci ze to najlepsza antykoncepcja.


To ja nie wiem o jakim Ty Bogu mówisz, bo ja takiego nie znam.Nie wiem co Wy ciągle z tą zakrystią....już nie pamiętam kiedy tam byłam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyobraź sobie, że właśnie robiąc aborcję poswiecilam się dla swoich dzieci.  Dla tych ,które już mam i chcę dla nich jak najlepiej.


Pani prolifie zaraz ci napisze ze w sumie to mogłaś je zabić, bo to bez różnicy że one czy zarodek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyobraź sobie, że właśnie robiąc aborcję poswiecilam się dla swoich dzieci.  Dla tych ,które już mam i chcę dla nich jak najlepiej.


Jak byłaś w stanie wybrać, kto ma żyć, a kto nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 6 tygodniu ciazy i jestem w ogromnej rozterce chcialabym usunac ciaze, nie dlatego ze sama tego chce tylko dlatego ze zycie mnie do tego zmusza :Frown:  slyszalam Arthrotec'u  czy 6 tydzien to nie za pozno na usuniecie płodu?? i jak mozna go dostac? tylko poprzez wypisanie recepty przez lakarza czy sa inne mozliwosci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ja nie wiem o jakim Ty Bogu mówisz, bo ja takiego nie znam.Nie wiem co Wy ciągle z tą zakrystią....już nie pamiętam kiedy tam byłam



Już za stara jesteś to cie ksiądz obracać na zakrystii nie chce..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> OMG!!  Nie wiedziałam że Ru486 może zaszkodzić DZIECKU! 
> Brałam je na zaparcia, tak mi na forum doradzili


Ale to nie jest lek na zaparcia tego Ci nie napisali?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 6 tygodniu ciazy i jestem w ogromnej rozterce chcialabym usunac ciaze, nie dlatego ze sama tego chce tylko dlatego ze zycie mnie do tego zmusza slyszalam Arthrotec'u  czy 6 tydzien to nie za pozno na usuniecie płodu?? i jak mozna go dostac? tylko poprzez wypisanie recepty przez lakarza czy sa inne mozliwosci?


Nie bój się...masz różne wyjścia, aborcja to tylko jedna z opcji....i chyba niezbyt dobra. Chcesz pogadać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak byłaś w stanie wybrać, kto ma żyć, a kto nie?


Mam rozum i odrozniam kochanego i chcianego osmiolatka od zlepka komórek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już za stara jesteś to cie ksiądz obracać na zakrystii nie chce..


Nie wiem jak Ty ale mnie koloratki nie jarają  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec cena 150



535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam rozum i odrozniam kochanego i chcianego osmiolatka od zlepka komórek.


Ale z Twojego tzw."zlepka komórek" gdybyś mu pozwoliła urósłby lub urosła śliczna 8-latka lub ośmiolatek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec cena 150
> 
> 
> 
> 535 141 631


Pójdziesz SUKO siedzieć!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dzwonie na POLICJE!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pójdziesz SUKO siedzieć!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Dzwonie na POLICJE!!!!!!!!!!



Super ciesze się  :Smile:  iść teraz czy później????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jaka cholere wchodza tu tacy łajzowaci obroncy zlepkow komorek?! Nie pasuje mi cos,to nie wchodze na strone i po klopocie.a ci przezywaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale z Twojego tzw."zlepka komórek" gdybyś mu pozwoliła urósłby lub urosła śliczna 8-latka lub ośmiolatek.


No ślicznie. Sęk w tym, że ja nie chciałam, żeby to uroslo.  I dlatego poleciało w kanał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super ciesze się  iść teraz czy później????



Taka jesteś cfana Kurwo??!!! Dzwoniłem na Policje, powiedzieli że cie po numerze telefonu namierza. JUZ JADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PRZYJADA PO CIEBIE I PO WSZYSTKICH Z TEGO FORUM A ADMINA TEJ STRONY ZAMKNA!!!!!!!!!!! MAM WUJKA W POLICJI!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no ślicznie. Sęk w tym, że ja nie chciałam, żeby to uroslo.  I dlatego poleciało w kanał.


morderczynia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Na ciebie tez zadzwonilem po policje!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po jaka cholere wchodza tu tacy łajzowaci obroncy zlepkow komorek?! Nie pasuje mi cos,to nie wchodze na strone i po klopocie.a ci przezywaja




mam na ciebie namiar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Prokurator sie toba zajmie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> morderczynia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Na ciebie tez zadzwonilem po policje!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Super. Zakulam sięw różowe kajdanki i czekam.  Ciekawe, jaki zarzut mi postawią, skoro kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> super. Zakulam sięw różowe kajdanki i czekam.  Ciekawe, jaki zarzut mi postawią, skoro kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana.


ale chandlujesz lekami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kurwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale chandlujesz lekami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kurwo


hahaha. .skąd ten wniosek ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam arthrotec cena 150
> 
> 
> 
> 535 141 631



o prosze teraz sie wypiera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ślicznie. Sęk w tym, że ja nie chciałam, żeby to uroslo.  I dlatego poleciało w kanał.


No tak,ale to nie zmienia faktu że zabiłaś brata lub siostrę swoich dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Handel" samo H,nieuku:-D. Skad sie takie gnidy biora,zajmij sie soba prymitywie. Na zywo pewnie jestes ofiara losu:-D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o prosze teraz sie wypiera


Chłopie,  tu z 5 osób z tobą pisze, wiec nie mierz wszystkich jedną miarą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak,ale to nie zmienia faktu że zabiłaś brata lub siostrę swoich dzieci.


Doprawdy straszne. ..ooochhh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bój się...masz różne wyjścia, aborcja to tylko jedna z opcji....i chyba niezbyt dobra. Chcesz pogadać?


Spierdalaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doprawdy straszne. ..ooochhh


No to straszne, ale przede wszystkim smutne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszyscy pojdziecie siedziec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spierdalaj


Może być na dobry początek, choć lepsze by było "cześć!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bój się...masz różne wyjścia, aborcja to tylko jedna z opcji....i chyba niezbyt dobra. Chcesz pogadać?


Tak chyba tego potrzebuje  :Frown:  wiem ze im dluzej zwleka tym gorzej, ale strasznie sie boje, bo wiem ze serce mi peknie jesli usune

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak chyba tego potrzebuje  wiem ze im dluzej zwleka tym gorzej, ale strasznie sie boje, bo wiem ze serce mi peknie jesli usune


To po co usuwasz,jak nie jesteś pewna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może być na dobry początek, choć lepsze by było "cześć!"


Chciałabyś pusta ruro.  Idź maluj krwawe plakaty na manifestacje obrońców życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mysle ze takiej decyzji nigdy nie bedzie sie do konca pewnym. tu chodzi o wybranie mniejszego zła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mysle ze takiej decyzji nigdy nie bedzie sie do konca pewnym. tu chodzi o wybranie mniejszego zła


Nieprawda.  Musisz być właśnie w 100 % pewna.  Ja nie miałam wątpliwości i dzięki temu, teraz, prawie trzy lata po aborcji nie dręczą mnie żadne wyrzuty sumienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieprawda.  Musisz być właśnie w 100 % pewna.  Ja nie miałam wątpliwości i dzięki temu, teraz, prawie trzy lata po aborcji nie dręczą mnie żadne wyrzuty sumienia.


Sama nie wiem co zrobic  :Frown:  musze uporac sie z ta decyzja...A nie jest za pozno juz by dzialac? i czy ten arthrotec jest wystarczjacy i czy bezpieczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> Który tydzień ma dziecko?


5 tydzien mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak chyba tego potrzebuje  wiem ze im dluzej zwleka tym gorzej, ale strasznie sie boje, bo wiem ze serce mi peknie jesli usune


No właśnie, słuchaj tego co Ci mówi serce....jeśli chcesz pogadać zapraszam na anonimowy czat...całonocny Wpisz w google netporadnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mysle ze takiej decyzji nigdy nie bedzie sie do konca pewnym. tu chodzi o wybranie mniejszego zła


Nie ma mniejszego zła, tak samo jak nie ma większego dobra.To pojęcia absolutne i jednoznaczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie, słuchaj tego co Ci mówi serce....jeśli chcesz pogadać zapraszam na anonimowy czat...całonocny Wpisz w google netporadnia.


Tym bardziej ze moj byly juz chlopak brał sterydy, nie mowiac mi o tym kiedy zaszlam w ciaze. Obawiam sie ze z dzieckiem moze byc cos nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 tydzien mam


To już serce bije  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz, pani ci powie tylko nie zabijaj bo zarodek ma już Paluszki..
Raczej nie oczekuj od niej realnej pomocy. 
Więcej pitolenia niż to warte. 
Musisz słuchać tego co ci rozum podpowiada, jeśli masz wątpliwości, nie powinnaś tego robić bo możesz potem mieć kłopot.
Sama zaczniesz się nakrecać i schiza poaborcyjna gotowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama nie wiem co zrobic  musze uporac sie z ta decyzja...A nie jest za pozno juz by dzialac? i czy ten arthrotec jest wystarczjacy i czy bezpieczny?


5tc to bardzo wczesna ciąża. Aborcję farmakologiczna możesz wykonać bezpiecznie przez cały pierwszy trymestr, do 12tc. 

Z samym arthrotekiem masz jakieś 60-70 % szans na sukces. Masz również dużo czasu na zamówienie oryginalnego zestawu poronnego z organizacji womenhelp.org.  A tą z netporadni radzę ignorować.  Będzie Cię dręczyć , to prolajf.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To już serce bije


Bzdura, wcale nie bije. 

Co wy tak przypisujecie tej pompie z mięśnia tyle mistycyzmu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tym bardziej ze moj byly juz chlopak brał sterydy, nie mowiac mi o tym kiedy zaszlam w ciaze. Obawiam sie ze z dzieckiem moze byc cos nie tak


A skąd masz te informacje? Z tego co mi koleżanka farmaceutka powiedziała,że jeśli jest jakieś silne zagrożenie powodujące nieprawidłowości w rozwoju dziecka to zarodek sam obumiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz, pani ci powie tylko nie zabijaj bo zarodek ma już Paluszki..
> Raczej nie oczekuj od niej realnej pomocy. 
> Więcej pitolenia niż to warte. 
> Musisz słuchać tego co ci rozum podpowiada, jeśli masz wątpliwości, nie powinnaś tego robić bo możesz potem mieć kłopot.
> Sama zaczniesz się nakrecać i schiza poaborcyjna gotowa.


To nie prawda oferujemy każdą pomoc, również materialną.W Polsce jest masa ośrodków pomagającym kobietą spodziewającym się dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To koleżanka farmacetka jest specem od patologii ciąży?
Uczą tego na kursie technik farmaceuta? 
Widzisz, ja mam koleżankę lekarke,  farmaceutke i położną. 
Wszystkie trzy mają inne zdanie nie, ty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd masz te informacje? Z tego co mi koleżanka farmaceutka powiedziała,że jeśli jest jakieś silne zagrożenie powodujące nieprawidłowości w rozwoju dziecka to zarodek sam obumiera.


doprawdy ? to jakaś nowość!  gdyby tak było nie rodziły by się dzieci z zespołem Downa, bezmózgowiem, bezczaszkowiem i innymi wadami genetycznymi i deformacjami ...wszyscy bylibyśmy piękni, zdrowi i uśmiechnięci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie prawda oferujemy każdą pomoc, również materialną.W Polsce jest masa ośrodków pomagającym kobietą spodziewającym się dziecka.


A ja myślałam że piszę się kobietom..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama nie wiem co zrobic  musze uporac sie z ta decyzja...A nie jest za pozno juz by dzialac? i czy ten arthrotec jest wystarczjacy i czy bezpieczny?


Nie jest bezpieczny,aborcja nigdy nie jest bezpieczna. Athortec powoduje silne krwawienia, rozwala gospodarkę hormonalną kobiety.Są bezpieczniejsze opcje dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja myślałam że piszę się kobietom..


Masz rację! Dzięki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jest bezpieczny,aborcja nigdy nie jest bezpieczna. Athortec powoduje silne krwawienia, rozwala gospodarkę hormonalną kobiety.Są bezpieczniejsze opcje dla Ciebie.


arthrotec to lek na stawy, którego skutkiem ubocznym są miedzy innymi skurcze macicy.

Chorym dziadkom i babciom, biorącym go na bolące kolana, tez rozwala gospodarkę hormonalna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To koleżanka farmacetka jest specem od patologii ciąży?
> Uczą tego na kursie technik farmaceuta? 
> Widzisz, ja mam koleżankę lekarke,  farmaceutke i położną. 
> Wszystkie trzy mają inne zdanie nie, ty.


A na jakiej podstawie oceniłaś że jest to już patologia ciąży???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A na jakiej podstawie oceniłaś że jest to już patologia ciąży???


Patologia ciąży to pojęcie obejmujące wszelkie zaburzenia ciąży, w tym mutacje genetyczne i uszkodzenia polekowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec to lek na stawy, którego skutkiem ubocznym są miedzy innymi skurcze macicy.
> 
> Chorym dziadkom i babciom, biorącym go na bolące kolana, tez rozwala gospodarkę hormonalna ?


Chyba się zgodzisz że podczas ciąży w ciele kobiety dzieje się wiele procesów hormonalnych, na które wpływa lek athortec po przez obumarcie dziecka, powodujące nagła blokadę wszystkich procesów co się=rozwalona gospodarka hormonalna, cykl itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Patologia ciąży to pojęcie obejmujące wszelkie zaburzenia ciąży, w tym mutacje genetyczne i uszkodzenia polekowe


Ale koleżanka BOI SIĘ że sterydy miały wpływ na jej dziecko, nikt jeszcze nie uznał że tak się stało, więc nie wiadom czy tak się stało,więc nie mówmy o patologii ciąży w tym przypadku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba się zgodzisz że podczas ciąży w ciele kobiety dzieje się wiele procesów hormonalnych, na które wpływa lek athortec po przez obumarcie dziecka, powodujące nagła blokadę wszystkich procesów co się=rozwalona gospodarka hormonalna, cykl itd.


Nie, nie zgodzę się. Nie miałam żadnych zaburzeń hormonalnych po swojej aborcji, chyba że liczyć laktację, ale ta wystąpiła ze względu na wiek ciąży (14 tc). Cykl nie rozregulował się, okresy mam po aborcji regularne, a orgazmy jeszcze lepsze, wiec jeśli coś z hormonami, to tylko na plus  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, nie zgodzę się. Nie miałam żadnych zaburzeń hormonalnych po swojej aborcji, chyba że liczyć laktację, ale ta wystąpiła ze względu na wiek ciąży (14 tc). Cykl nie rozregulował się, okresy mam po aborcji regularne, a orgazmy jeszcze lepsze, wiec jeśli coś z hormonami, to tylko na plus


Ja tak samo  :Smile:  nawet cycki mi większe zostały  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> doprawdy ? to jakaś nowość!  gdyby tak było nie rodziły by się dzieci z zespołem Downa, bezmózgowiem, bezczaszkowiem i innymi wadami genetycznymi i deformacjami ...wszyscy bylibyśmy piękni, zdrowi i uśmiechnięci


Jak by nie było poronień samoistnych to ewolucja człowieka by nie nastąiła. Nie wiesz ile poronień samoistnych następuje  ze względu na wady genetyczne.Bierz też pod uwagę że normalnym odruchem szczęśliwej matki jest łkanie masy witamin wspomagających ciąże również z wadami genetycznymi.Nie wiadomo czy by się urodziły bez naszych wzmocnień, organizm ludzki jest mądry jakby mu nie przeszkadzać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serio?:-D. To moze mnie tez zostana:-)  ja robie akcje z arthro we wtorek albo srode. Troszke sie stresuje,ale jiz nie moge siedo czekac az bede po..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tak samo  nawet cycki mi większe zostały


Jasne,normalnie powinnaś napisać petycje do ministra zdrowia,żeby athortec dzieciom dawali do witamin bo to takie cudo jest!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdura, wcale nie bije. 
> 
> Co wy tak przypisujecie tej pompie z mięśnia tyle mistycyzmu


Bije od 21 dnia to naukowo potwierdzone żaden mistycyzm, fakt naukowy. Wygogluj jak nie wierzysz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jasne,normalnie powinnaś napisać petycje do ministra zdrowia,żeby athortec dzieciom dawali do witamin bo to takie cudo jest!


cycki mi zostały po ciąży większe...a nie po Arthrotecu, którego zresztą nawet nie brałam, bo ciążę usuwałam zestawem...twoja ścieżka dedukcji jest powalająca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak chyba tego potrzebuje  wiem ze im dluzej zwleka tym gorzej, ale strasznie sie boje, bo wiem ze serce mi peknie jesli usune


Jesteś jeszcze??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tak samo  nawet cycki mi większe zostały


Sama to napisałaś to co ja poradzę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba się zgodzisz że podczas ciąży w ciele kobiety dzieje się wiele procesów hormonalnych, na które wpływa lek athortec po przez obumarcie dziecka, powodujące nagła blokadę wszystkich procesów co się=rozwalona gospodarka hormonalna, cykl itd.


Dobrze że poród jest taki wspaniały,  bezpieczny i nie rozwala organizmu kobiety. 
Kurwa,  rozwalone krocze,  mleczne cyce.  Cud narodzin.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze że poród jest taki wspaniały,  bezpieczny i nie rozwala organizmu kobiety. 
> Kurwa,  rozwalone krocze,  mleczne cyce.  Cud narodzin.


Dokladnie!!! Plus dziewiec miesiecy tez nie latwych. Dobrze powiedziec,ze jak sie nie chce dziecka,to mozna oddac. Ale najpierw trzeba z brzucholem chodzic i to urodzic. Osobiscie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;124171]Dobrze że poród jest taki wspaniały,  bezpieczny i nie rozwala organizmu kobiety. 
Kurwa,  rozwalone krocze,  mleczne cyce.  Cud narodzin.[/QUOTE
Dokładnie ja ledwo przeżyłam pierwszy poród straciłam bardzo dużo krwi plus mój syn utknął w kanale rodnym a ci skurwiele nie chcieli zrobić cesarskiego, dostał 3pkt w skali apgar, dwa miesiące w inkubatorze i szpitalu, na szczęście rozwija się prawidłowo.  Nie chciałam drugiego, usunęłam.  I dobrze mi z tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze że poród jest taki wspaniały,  bezpieczny i nie rozwala organizmu kobiety. 
> Kurwa,  rozwalone krocze,  mleczne cyce.  Cud narodzin.



Sorry ale ja też bym wolała rodzić bez bólu i z uśmiechem na twarzy,ale nie mamy na to wpływu, że tak powiem. Co nie zmienia faktu że nie mamy prawa jako ludzie zabijać innych ludzi bo poród jest bolesny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;124174]


> Dobrze że poród jest taki wspaniały,  bezpieczny i nie rozwala organizmu kobiety. 
> Kurwa,  rozwalone krocze,  mleczne cyce.  Cud narodzin.[/QUOTE
> Dokładnie ja ledwo przeżyłam pierwszy poród straciłam bardzo dużo krwi plus mój syn utknął w kanale rodnym a ci skurwiele nie chcieli zrobić cesarskiego, dostał 3pkt w skali apgar, dwa miesiące w inkubatorze i szpitalu, na szczęście rozwija się prawidłowo.  Nie chciałam drugiego, usunęłam.  I dobrze mi z tym.


Ale czy to że Twoje zabite dziecko się poczęło jest jego winą??? Albo to że Cię tak potraktowali w szpitalu???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mylisz się. 
Prawo stoi po naszej stronie. 
Mogę zabić " ludzi " w MOJEJ macicy i setkę,  nic mi za to nie grozi. 

Nie chodzi o to że poród jest bolesny,  chodzi o to że jest niebezpieczny i chyba nie powiesz ze bezpieczniejszy niż poronienie w 7 tc. 
Często rozwala ci psychikę, o ciele nie wspomnę jak pekasz po odbyt. 

Cc jeszcze gorsze. 
Ja mam za sobą takie dwie,  lekarz stanowczo odradza kolejne ciążę i co?
W razie wpadki 
mam jednak życie ryzykować bo Terlikowski tak każe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze że poród jest taki wspaniały,  bezpieczny i nie rozwala organizmu kobiety. 
> Kurwa,  rozwalone krocze,  mleczne cyce.  Cud narodzin.


Podczas ciąży są naturalne procesy hormonalne przygotowujące organizm kobiety na przyjęcie dziecka.Naturalne procesy nie muszą być przyjemne ale na pewno nie szkodzą kobiecie.Same sobie zaprzeczacie, kilka linków wcześniej chwaliłyście że po aborcji macie duże piersi a teraz kiedy dla dziecka się powiększają nazywasz je "mlecznymi cycami"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pieprzone prawo do aborcji czy ci się to podoba czy nie. 
Twoje pierdolenie o dzieciach w 5 tc w ogóle mnie nie rusza. 
Nic ci do mojej macicy i mojego sumienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I cycków... 
Z resztą to nie ja o nich pisałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podczas ciąży są naturalne procesy hormonalne przygotowujące organizm kobiety na przyjęcie dziecka.Naturalne procesy nie muszą być przyjemne ale na pewno nie szkodzą kobiecie.Same sobie zaprzeczacie, kilka linków wcześniej chwaliłyście że po aborcji macie duże piersi a teraz kiedy dla dziecka się powiększają nazywasz je "mlecznymi cycami"


co innego mleczne cyce powyciągane po roku karmienia, a co innego powiększone hormonami cycuszki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz się. 
> Prawo stoi po naszej stronie. 
> Mogę zabić " ludzi " w MOJEJ macicy i setkę,  nic mi za to nie grozi. 
> 
> Nie chodzi o to że poród jest bolesny,  chodzi o to że jest niebezpieczny i chyba nie powiesz ze bezpieczniejszy niż poronienie w 7 tc. 
> Często rozwala ci psychikę, o ciele nie wspomnę jak pekasz po odbyt. 
> 
> Cc jeszcze gorsze. 
> Ja mam za sobą takie dwie,  lekarz stanowczo odradza kolejne ciążę i co?
> ...


Współczuje Ci tych bolesnych doświadczeń.Słuchaj się lekarza jak Ci odradza kolejne ciąże,dbaj o siebie,ale również o swoje potencjalne dzieci.Nie skazuj ich na śmierć, wystarczy nie współżyć w dni płodne i nie zajdziesz w ciąże.Ludzie to istoty inteligentne i są w stanie panować nad swoją pożądliwością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pieprzone prawo do aborcji czy ci się to podoba czy nie. 
> Twoje pierdolenie o dzieciach w 5 tc w ogóle mnie nie rusza. 
> Nic ci do mojej macicy i mojego sumienia


To prawda nic....każdy odpowie za swoje czyny.Ale jak ty masz prawo do aborcji to twoje dziecko jak człowiek odrębny powinno mieć prawo do życia, żeby było sprawiedliwie i jak to się teraz mówi często tolerancyjnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Współczuje Ci tych bolesnych doświadczeń.Słuchaj się lekarza jak Ci odradza kolejne ciąże,dbaj o siebie,ale również o swoje potencjalne dzieci.Nie skazuj ich na śmierć, wystarczy nie współżyć w dni płodne i nie zajdziesz w ciąże.Ludzie to istoty inteligentne i są w stanie panować nad swoją pożądliwością.



Proszę cię.. 
Metoda nie współżycia w dni płodne to jedna z najbardziej zawodnich metod uważania, bo antykoncepcją tego nazwać nie można. 
Wiem z dokładnością do godzin kiedy mam owulacje a mimo to zesralabym się że strachu gdybym miała polegać tylko na tej metodzie. 

Mam założoną spiralę,  jest bardzo skuteczna ale zawsze zostawia jakiś tam promil na wpadkę.  Wtedy sięgnę po tabletki raz jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę cię.. 
> Metoda nie współżycia w dni płodne to jedna z najbardziej zawodnich metod uważania, bo antykoncepcją tego nazwać nie można. 
> Wiem z dokładnością do godzin kiedy mam owulacje a mimo to zesralabym się że strachu gdybym miała polegać tylko na tej metodzie. 
> 
> Mam założoną spiralę,  jest bardzo skuteczna ale zawsze zostawia jakiś tam promil na wpadkę.  Wtedy sięgnę po tabletki raz jeszcze.


"Metody naturalnego planowania rodziny także mają wskaźnik zawodności metody między 1% a 5%, w zależności od stosowanej metody" Więc nie pisz że jest najbardziej zawodna bo to nieprawda.Dziwne że lękiem nie napawa cię aborcja i cały związany z nią stres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki poronne, proszę o kontakt (woj. podkarpackie)  jowitka341@gmail.com
Zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Współczuje Ci tych bolesnych doświadczeń.Słuchaj się lekarza jak Ci odradza kolejne ciąże,dbaj o siebie,ale również o swoje potencjalne dzieci.Nie skazuj ich na śmierć, wystarczy nie współżyć w dni płodne i nie zajdziesz w ciąże.Ludzie to istoty inteligentne i są w stanie panować nad swoją pożądliwością.



Proszę cię.. 
Metoda nie współżycia w dni płodne to jedna z najbardziej zawodnich metod uważania, bo antykoncepcją tego nazwać nie można. 
Wiem z dokładnością do godzin kiedy mam owulacje a mimo to zesralabym się że strachu gdybym miała polegać tylko na tej metodzie. 

Mam założoną spiralę,  jest bardzo skuteczna ale zawsze zostawia jakiś tam promil na wpadkę.  Wtedy sięgnę po tabletki raz jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O dwa razy mi się dodało. 
To musi być prawda  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "Metody naturalnego planowania rodziny także mają wskaźnik zawodności metody między 1% a 5%, w zależności od stosowanej metody" Więc nie pisz że jest najbardziej zawodna bo to nieprawda.Dziwne że lękiem nie napawa cię aborcja i cały związany z nią stres.


1% ??? Chyba jak się bzykasz jeden dzień w miesiącu, w przeddzień okresu ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "Metody naturalnego planowania rodziny także mają wskaźnik zawodności metody między 1% a 5%, w zależności od stosowanej metody" Więc nie pisz że jest najbardziej zawodna bo to nieprawda.Dziwne że lękiem nie napawa cię aborcja i cały związany z nią stres.


Jedynym stresem w całym tym procesie było nielegalne przetrzymywanie tabletek przez urząd celny.  Dzięki nim ciążę zamiast w 5 tygodniu musiałam usuwać w 11tc. 
Cała reszta nie jest straszna w ogóle. 
Nie przeżyłas więc nie wypowiadaj się o procesie którego nie znasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1% ??? Chyba jak się bzykasz jeden dzień w miesiącu, w przeddzień okresu ....


Nie wystarczy 8-16 dni zależy od metody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wskaźnik pearla tej metody to 17-47 %
Kto ci o 5 % powiedział?


5 % to wciąż 5 kobiet rocznie na sto które zachodzą w niechcianą ciążę stosując  twoją ekstra metodę. 
Połowa z nich tą ciążę usunie. 

Nie lepiej zadbać o antykoncepcje odpowiednio gdy nie chce się mieć dzieci bądź boi się abortowac " dziecko" w swoim łonie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedynym stresem w całym tym procesie było nielegalne przetrzymywanie tabletek przez urząd celny.  Dzięki nim ciążę zamiast w 5 tygodniu musiałam usuwać w 11tc. 
> Cała reszta nie jest straszna w ogóle. 
> Nie przeżyłas więc nie wypowiadaj się o procesie którego nie znasz.


 :Smile:  piękne wyparcie....nawet za stres podczas aborcji jest odpowiedzialny urząd celny wykonujący prawidłowo swoje obowiązki, a nie kobieta która dokonuje aborcji. Standard wszyscy winni tylko nie ja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciekawi mnie twoja osoba. 
Co byś zrobiła gdybyś nosiła w macicy płód uszkodzony? 
Taki jak dziwcko " Hazana " 
Też byś rodziła? 
A ciąża z gwałtu?

Powiedz... Masz czworo dzieci,  do pracy nie masz jak iść, to zrozumiałe,  ostatnie dziwcko ma dopiero 8 MC, nagle.... 
WPADKA... 
Do tego mąż cie leje, zdradza,  twoje życie to koszmar.  Co robisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> piękne wyparcie....nawet za stres podczas aborcji jest odpowiedzialny urząd celny wykonujący prawidłowo swoje obowiązki, a nie kobieta która dokonuje aborcji. Standard wszyscy winni tylko nie ja.


O nie moja droga... Nie działają zgodnie z prawem i dobrze o tym wiedzą. Dlatego po napisaniu oświadczenia i przypomnieniu im po czyjej stronie jest racja, z miną zbitego pieska oddają nam nasze przesyłki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wskaźnik pearla tej metody to 17-47 %
> Kto ci o 5 % powiedział?
> 
> 
> 5 % to wciąż 5 kobiet rocznie na sto które zachodzą w niechcianą ciążę stosując  twoją ekstra metodę. 
> Połowa z nich tą ciążę usunie. 
> 
> Nie lepiej zadbać o antykoncepcje odpowiednio gdy nie chce się mieć dzieci bądź boi się abortowac " dziecko" w swoim łonie?


A Ci tu piszą npr.pl   :Smile:  Tylko że wspaniała antykoncepcja powoduje wiele skutków ubocznych i po kilkunastu latach stosowania ciężko zajść w ciąże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> piękne wyparcie....nawet za stres podczas aborcji jest odpowiedzialny urząd celny wykonujący prawidłowo swoje obowiązki, a nie kobieta która dokonuje aborcji. Standard wszyscy winni tylko nie ja.


Mylisz się.  Zanim wypowiesz się na jakiś temat najpierw się doedukuj. 
Mam prawo sprowadzać sobie tabletki aborcyjne a uc nie ma prawa ich zatrzymać. 

Stres wynikał tylko z tego że być może będę musiała wywalić więcej pieniędzy na aborcję za granicą.  Bo fakt iż ją wykonam był bezdyskusyjny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ci tu piszą npr.pl   Tylko że wspaniała antykoncepcja powoduje wiele skutków ubocznych i po kilkunastu latach stosowania ciężko zajść w ciąże.


Kolejna niczym nie poparta bzdura.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciekawi mnie twoja osoba. 
> Co byś zrobiła gdybyś nosiła w macicy płód uszkodzony? 
> Taki jak dziwcko " Hazana " 
> Też byś rodziła? 
> A ciąża z gwałtu?
> 
> Powiedz... Masz czworo dzieci,  do pracy nie masz jak iść, to zrozumiałe,  ostatnie dziwcko ma dopiero 8 MC, nagle.... 
> WPADKA... 
> Do tego mąż cie leje, zdradza,  twoje życie to koszmar.  Co robisz?


Urodziłabym je.
To nie było jego dziecko.
Urodziłabym dziecko z gwałtu bo dziecko poczęte z gwałtu nie jest temu winne.Jest ofiarą jak matka.
Odeszłabym od męża.dziecko bym urodziła i jeśli bym nie mogła go utrzymać to bym je oddała do adopcji.Patologia w rodzinie nie służy ani dzieciom ani matce więc trzeba ją przerwać.
Tak bym zrobiła, choć nigdy człowiek nie jest do końca pewny swoich zachowań, więc nie mogę powiedzieć że na 100% tak bym zrobiła.Mam nadzieje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kolejna niczym nie poparta bzdura.


Bo Ty tak piszesz? Ich procenty są oparte na wynikach nie na słowach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz się.  Zanim wypowiesz się na jakiś temat najpierw się doedukuj. 
> Mam prawo sprowadzać sobie tabletki aborcyjne a uc nie ma prawa ich zatrzymać. 
> 
> Stres wynikał tylko z tego że być może będę musiała wywalić więcej pieniędzy na aborcję za granicą.  Bo fakt iż ją wykonam był bezdyskusyjny.


A po co się sprowadza takie tabletki??? A aborcja w Polsce jest zabroniona.

Art. 149a. §1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego,
podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2.

„Art. 156a. §1. Kto powoduje uszkodzenie ciała dziecka poczętego lub
rozstrój zdrowia zagrażający jego życiu, podlega karze ograniczenia wolności do lat 2.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po co się sprowadza takie tabletki??? A aborcja w Polsce jest zabroniona.
> 
> Art. 149a. §1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego,
> podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2.
> 
> „Art. 156a. §1. Kto powoduje uszkodzenie ciała dziecka poczętego lub
> rozstrój zdrowia zagrażający jego życiu, podlega karze ograniczenia wolności do lat 2.


i znów niewiedza..albo raczej próba manipulacji.Ładne paragrafy wkleiłaś, a zapomniałaś o drugim paragrafie :

„Art. 149a. 
§1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
§2. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i znów niewiedza..albo raczej próba manipulacji.Ładne paragrafy wkleiłaś, a zapomniałaś o drugim paragrafie :
> 
> „Art. 149a. 
> §1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> §2. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego.


Właśnie miałam to wrzucić. Kobieta za wykonanie aborcji na sobie NIE JEST KARANA. 

ale prolajfy nie znają żadnego prawa, nie kierują się rozsądkiem. oni kierują się tylko tym, co im wpakowali do głów na praniu mózgu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i znów niewiedza..albo raczej próba manipulacji.Ładne paragrafy wkleiłaś, a zapomniałaś o drugim paragrafie :
> 
> „Art. 149a. 
> §1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> §2. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego.


i jeszcze raz Tu, żebyście zrozumieli :

„Art. 156a. 
§1. Kto powoduje uszkodzenie ciała dziecka poczętego lub rozstrój zdrowia zagrażający jego życiu, podlega karze ograniczenia wolności do lat 2.
............
§3. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego, która dopuszcza się czynu określonego w §1.”;

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i znów niewiedza..albo raczej próba manipulacji.Ładne paragrafy wkleiłaś, a zapomniałaś o drugim paragrafie :
> 
> „Art. 149a. 
> §1. Kto powoduje śmierć dziecka poczętego, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> §2. Nie podlega karze matka dziecka poczętego.


Tak to prawda, na razie,myślę że to się zmieni niedługo. A po drugie ja nic nie manipuluje, czy ja napisałam że Cię wsadzą do więzienia za łykanie środków aborcyjnych?Bo jakoś sobie nie przypominam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To samo tyczy się sprowadzenia leków, również tych nie dopuszczonych do obrotu na terenie Polski. 
Mam prawo sprowadzać do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań na własny użytek.
Mifepristone - zarejestrowany na terenie Unii Europejskiej,  misoprostol,  zarejestrowany w Polsce pod nazwą arthrotek,  cytotek. 
Dlaczego ktoś miałby mj je zatrzymywać. 
Robię wszystko zgodnie z prawem.

Myślisz że gdyby mowa była o " człowieku " prawo w naszym. Katolickim kraju było by aż tak liberalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A aborcja w Polsce jest zabroniona.


a co tu napisałaś ? że jest zabroniona, czyli próbujesz mi insynuować, że robię coś niezgodnego z prawem, a ja Ci udowadniam, ze prawo jest po mojej stronie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie licz na to. 
Nawet PiS tego nie ruszy. 
Za ciężki temat. 
Już raz rozwalił im koalicję, drugi raz się na to nie porwą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To samo tyczy się sprowadzenia leków, również tych nie dopuszczonych do obrotu na terenie Polski. 
> Mam prawo sprowadzać do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań na własny użytek.
> Mifepristone - zarejestrowany na terenie Unii Europejskiej,  misoprostol,  zarejestrowany w Polsce pod nazwą arthrotek,  cytotek. 
> Dlaczego ktoś miałby mj je zatrzymywać. 
> Robię wszystko zgodnie z prawem.
> 
> Myślisz że gdyby mowa była o " człowieku " prawo w naszym. Katolickim kraju było by aż tak liberalne?


Ale ja nie wiem czemu uc zatrzymują te przesyłki, może na środki farmaceutyczne mają dłuższa procedurę kontrolną.Bo jeśli by nie robili tego zgodnie z prawem to już dawno by mieli wezwania do sądu,za bezprawne zatrzymywanie przesyłek.
Niestety UE dużo nam narzuca a dotychczas nasz rząd kład uszy po sobie i zgadzał się na wszystko,czy dobre czy złe.Może teraz się to zmieni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co tu napisałaś ? że jest zabroniona, czyli próbujesz mi insynuować, że robię coś niezgodnego z prawem, a ja Ci udowadniam, ze prawo jest po mojej stronie


Bo jest zabroniona, tylko karana za aborcje nie jest kobieta dokonująca aborcji tylko lekarz przeprowadzający tą aborcje jeśli jest nielegalna(w Polsce mamy 3 wypadki kiedy może być dokonana aborcja) lub osoba, która do tego namawia, również na forach takich jak to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ustawie nie ma nic na temat dzielenia się swoimi przeżyciami jaki i informowaniu o bezpiecznych metodach przeprowadzenia aborcji. 
My nikomu nie mówimy " usuń ciążę, dam ci tabletki "
Mówimy jak to przebiega i skąd można je wziąć. 


Co do celników,  wielokrotnie próbowali bezprawnie blokować przesyłki z tabletkami że względu na ich aborcyjna zawartość.
Skargi były slane,  prolify z urzędów zwalnianie... 
Z kobietami nie tak łatwo wygrać. 
To nie Afganistan, a my jesteśmy wykształcone i znamy swoje prawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do jakiego lekarza mam pójść po arthrotec? Boję się prosić o receptę pierwszego lepszego ginekologa.. Najchętniej odkupiłabym od którejś z was.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;124176]


> Ale czy to że Twoje zabite dziecko się poczęło jest jego winą??? Albo to że Cię tak potraktowali w szpitalu???


Wolałam nie ryzykować żeby nie osierocic pierwszego dziecka.  Poza tym jestem silną i niezależna kobieta, antykoncepcja zawiodła, nie chciałam mieć drugiego dziecka więc świadomie je usunęłam - życie. 
Nie polecam urodzić i oddawać, to jest dopiero trauma... Mojej znajomej córka oddała do adopcji po czym wylądowała w psychiatryku bo chciała się otruc tabletkami. 
Zdecydowanie usunięcie 4tyg zygoty jest bardziej komfortowe, ja np w ogóle nie miałam z tym problemu. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do jakiego lekarza mam pójść po arthrotec? Boję się prosić o receptę pierwszego lepszego ginekologa.. Najchętniej odkupiłabym od którejś z was.


Ginekolog recepty ci nie wystawi. 
Po leki prziwzapalne na przewlekłą chorobę stawów idzie się do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu. 
Możesz walnąć scieme że bierzesz dikloduo na ból kolana ale od trzech miesięcy masz okropne bóle żołądka. 
Słyszałaś że jest coś takiego jak arthrotek który układ pokarmowy chroni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co innego wpadka jak się nie zabezpieczamy a wpadka jak zawodzi antykoncepcja.  Nie mam ochoty na więcej dzieci, skoro tabletki zawiodly od razu wzięłam arth i zrobię to po raz kolejny jeśli taka sytuacja będzie miała miejsce.  Pamiętajcie, że dziecko to jest obowiązek na całe życie.  Trzeba mieć czas, sile, pieniądze żeby zapewnić mu godny byt w tym kraju gdzie pomoc socjalna jest zerowa.  Potem dyspozycyjnych dziadków lub dużo kasy na opiekunkę żeby wrócić do pracy.  Chyba że lubicie siedzieć w domu z dziećmi do póki się nie u samodzielnia czyli ok 10 lat.  Ja dziękuję bardzo... Jedno mi wystarczy w zupełności.  Jam wygram w totka pomyślę o drugim  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje tabletek art. Prosze o kontakt klaudia000090@wp.pl

----------


## KobietawSieci

zwróc sie do women help women 
napisz mail info@womenhelp.org moze prześlą ci europejską receptę i sama w aptece wykupisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pomocy jestem w 6 tyg wczoraj wzielam arthrotec 2 dawki po 4 tabletki dopochwowo bolal mnie troche krzyż i brzuch rano jak wstałam poszłam do toalety i wyleciały mi skrzepy i taki jakby czop ale bardzo mało tego było teraz troche boli mnie krzyż ale nie krwawie i się bardzo boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czemu wzielas dwie dawki,a nie trzy? Nie kazda kobieta ma jakies mocne krwawienia,poza tym mozesz jeszcze zaczac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo kupiłam orginalne z apteki i bylo 10

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu wzielas dwie dawki,a nie trzy? Nie kazda kobieta ma jakies mocne krwawienia,poza tym mozesz jeszcze zaczac.


Moge poprosić jakiś kontakt do Ciebie ? chcialabym zadac kilka pytan

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oj,to moglas jeszcze te dwie co zostaly chociaz.. Skoro z Ciebie cos wylecialo,to na moje oko sie udalo. Tak nic a nic nie krwawisz ani nic juz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bylo 10 wczoraj o 21 wzielam 4 po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i nic mi nie było tak jak pisałam ból krzyża i lekki ból brzucha i rano poszlam do lazienki i wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ale bardzo mało tego a teraz nie mam ani plamienia ani krwawienia i sie boje strasznie. no i tak sie wystraszylam ze rano o 10 wziełam te 2 które mi zostały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do jakiego lekarza mam pójść po arthrotec? Boję się prosić o receptę pierwszego lepszego ginekologa.. Najchętniej odkupiłabym od którejś z was.


odezwij sie do pani ktora wszyscy polecaja , to jej nr 570551661, spisalam z innego forum , wiele dziewczyn ja poleca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylo 10 wczoraj o 21 wzielam 4 po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i nic mi nie było tak jak pisałam ból krzyża i lekki ból brzucha i rano poszlam do lazienki i wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ale bardzo mało tego a teraz nie mam ani plamienia ani krwawienia i sie boje strasznie. no i tak sie wystraszylam ze rano o 10 wziełam te 2 które mi zostały



teraz musisz dokupic i wziac do skutku , bo konsekwencja moze byc jakas choroba . ja polecam wszystkim ta pania bo wielu ja poleca i tez mialam z nia do czynienia i sama moge polecic, 570551661- pani nie odpowiada na smsy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do jakiego lekarza mam pójść po arthrotec? Boję się prosić o receptę pierwszego lepszego ginekologa.. Najchętniej odkupiłabym od którejś z was.


nr do pani ktora ma : 570551661

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyt

Oj chyba ktos tu sie niezle reklamowac probuje. W takiej niepewnejs sytuacji chyba lepiej najpierw sprawdzic u lekarza czy sie udalo,czy widac ciaze,a ewentualnie jesli tak,znowu sprobowac z tabletkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a miala któraś z was podobną sytuacje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdobyłam receptę na lewo, lecz boję sie ze w aptece pani mi nie wyda bo sama tą receptę wypisałam.
ma któraś z was wzór na arth.forte leki na recepcie ?
M<

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bylo 10 wczoraj o 21 wzielam 4 po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i nic mi nie było tak jak pisałam ból krzyża i lekki ból brzucha i rano poszlam do lazienki i wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ale bardzo mało tego a teraz nie mam ani plamienia ani krwawienia i sie boje strasznie. no i tak sie wystraszylam ze rano o 10 wziełam te 2 które mi zostały no i teraz znów mnie krzyż boli pomożcie napiszcie cos  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciezko tak wyczuc,co sie u Ciebie dzieje w srodku,moze cos jeszcze poleci:-)  a moze tak jednorazowo chlupnelo wczoraj,ale dziwne troche,ze pozniej juz zadnej krwi.. Narazie czekaj i nie zamartwiaj sie,jak cos,to masz jeszcze czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaraz szesnasta,  wiecie co to oznacza??

 Nadchodzi PROLIFE!   :Big Grin: 
Uciekajcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylo 10 wczoraj o 21 wzielam 4 po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i nic mi nie było tak jak pisałam ból krzyża i lekki ból brzucha i rano poszlam do lazienki i wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ale bardzo mało tego a teraz nie mam ani plamienia ani krwawienia i sie boje strasznie. no i tak sie wystraszylam ze rano o 10 wziełam te 2 które mi zostały no i teraz znów mnie krzyż boli pomożcie napiszcie cos


no ale co mamy Ci napisać ? trzeba iśc zrobić badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to dzis kolo 9 mi wylecialo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaraz szesnasta,  wiecie co to oznacza??
> 
>  Nadchodzi PROLIFE!  
> Uciekajcie!


aaaaa

Ciekawe który, bo jak ten poniedziałkowy, to jeszcze da się go znieść. Ale ta wczorajsza ...masakra....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przewaznie sie troche krwawi zawsze,albo i bardzo,ale z drugiejbstrony nie krew jest najwazniejsza,tylko to co wylatuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aaaaa
> 
> Ciekawe który, bo jak ten poniedziałkowy, to jeszcze da się go znieść. Ale ta wczorajsza ...masakra....


Dokładnie. 
I że to kobieta kobietom... Masakra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja planuje jutro tak wogole.Tabletki mi przyszly wlasnie niedawno,nastawilam sie,ze beda po swietach,ale skoro juz sa ,to nie bede czekac,mialabym spokoj juz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany123

dziewczyny mialyscie taka sytulacje wzielam dawke tabletek tak jak sie powinno i wieczorem zaczelam krwawic i trwalo to tylko przez noc na nastepny dzien bez krwi wyleciala mi kulka galaretkowa i tyle ? zabieg sie udal czy nie ja myslicie ? bo ja juz sama niewiem co o tym myslec;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ja uwazam,ze sie udal,ale wiesz,sprawdzic nie zaszkodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogłaby któraś z dziewczyn wymienić sie ze mna mailem mam kilka pytan bo bardzo sie martwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostaw swój. 
Napiszę do ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kasia.kolewinska@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja planuje jutro tak wogole.Tabletki mi przyszly wlasnie niedawno,nastawilam sie,ze beda po swietach,ale skoro juz sa ,to nie bede czekac,mialabym spokoj juz


Skąd zamawiałaś? Mogę prosic o jakis kontakt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od Pani,ktora kilka dziewczyn zachwalalo juz na tym forum,to jej numer 799 725 306.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od Pani,ktora kilka dziewczyn zachwalalo juz na tym forum,to jej numer 799 725 306.


To autoreklama dziewczyny. 
Myślcie trochę i nie zamawiajcie z takiego niby poleconego źródła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to akurat nie jest zadna autoreklama,co mam dac zdjecie paczki,bo jeszcze lezy koperta kolo mnie.. Pytala dziewczyna,to odpowiedzialam! Juz obsesje co poniektore maja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To autoreklama dziewczyny. 
> Myślcie trochę i nie zamawiajcie z takiego niby poleconego źródła.


A zna pani jakies prawdziwe źródło bo jestem w kropce a chcialam miec je najszybciej jak to mozliwe.. Na zestaw z women on web bede musiala dlugo czekac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zna pani jakies prawdziwe źródło bo jestem w kropce a chcialam miec je najszybciej jak to mozliwe.. Na zestaw z women on web bede musiala dlugo czekac.


To co Ci podalam,to jest szybkoe i pewne zrodlo,mozna sprawdzic przed zaplaceniem zawartosc,ale jak nie wierzysz,no to nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasem lepiej zaczekać i mieć pewność że leki będą oryginalne i na pewno uda się przerwać ciążę niż szukać po omacku wśród oszustów a Na koniec i tak może się okazać że na ciebie art akurat nie działa. 

Jeśli chodzi o organizację to mogę z całego serca polecić womenhelp.org. 
Źródeł arthroteku niestety nie znam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czasem lepiej zaczekać i mieć pewność że leki będą oryginalne i na pewno uda się przerwać ciążę niż szukać po omacku wśród oszustów a Na koniec i tak może się okazać że na ciebie art akurat nie działa. 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o organizację to mogę z całego serca polecić womenhelp.org. 
> Źródeł arthroteku niestety nie znam.


Popieram. Ja mam dwie próby z arthroteckiem za sobą, nawet nie krwawilam,  plus jedna paczkę z witaminami od oszusta z ogłaszamy24. Strach pomyśleć ile już wydalam. ..i czekam na zestaw od womenhelp. Szczęściem obniżyły mi darowiznę. A to 8 tydzień juz  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam jednak z women on web. Macie pewnie racje. Lepiej poczekać kilka dni. Dzięki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jednak widzę, że ignorowanie wam nie wychodzi. Być może cię to boli.
> Proszę więc o ignorowanie przez ciebie moich wpisów. Daj szansę innym rozmawiać.
> 
> Wolę być dzieciorobem niż dzieciobójcą.
> 
> 
> Dawno temu pewien lekarz namawiał moją mamę, żeby mnie usunęła.
> Moja mama była 3 razy w gabinecie, ale ostatecznie wzięła na siebie ryzyko.
> I co...I oto jestem, żeby słuchać tu twojego SP***AJ.
> ...


Dziewczyno daj ty spokój Pani Ani ona tu nic złego nie robi ma oryginalny art sprzedaje go i co w tym złego,dla mnie nic .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno daj ty spokój Pani Ani ona tu nic złego nie robi ma oryginalny art sprzedaje go i co w tym złego,dla mnie nic .


...i pisze sobie w każdym wątku minuta po minucie jako inna osoba pochlebne opinie, dodatkowo wciska kobietom bardzo niebezpieczny lek, methotrexate za pewne nie informując o całym spektrum skutków ubocznych bez skuteczności za tym idącej bo wysyła za małą dawkę tegoż leku. 

Pani ANIU. 
Bardziej profesjonalne z pani strony byłoby 
,, dzień dobry, mam na sprzedaż arthrotek, przesyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości i nr tel"? 
Nie uważa pani? 
Ale cóż... 
Smieszna reklama dźwignią handlu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomocy tabletki potrzebne na już !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomocy tabletki potrzebne na już !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


a co? pali się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ...i pisze sobie w każdym wątku minuta po minucie jako inna osoba pochlebne opinie, dodatkowo wciska kobietom bardzo niebezpieczny lek, methotrexate za pewne nie informując o całym spektrum skutków ubocznych bez skuteczności za tym idącej bo wysyła za małą dawkę tegoż leku. 
> 
> Pani ANIU. 
> Bardziej profesjonalne z pani strony byłoby 
> ,, dzień dobry, mam na sprzedaż arthrotek, przesyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości i nr tel"? 
> Nie uważa pani? 
> Ale cóż... 
> Smieszna reklama dźwignią handlu.



Nie będę się z Pani spierać,nie sprzedaję tabletek po prostu zamówiłam nie zostałam oszukana i dlatego polecam. Uważam  że nie ma w tym nic niestosownego.Jeśli kobieta ma coś czego dziewczyny potrzebują nie oszukuje i sama proponuje sprawdzenie zawartości to czemu o tym nie napisać ja zamawiałam arthrotec 16 tabletek zapłaciłam 150 zł i jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co? pali się?


Mąż wraca z zagranicy szybciej niż się spodziewałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mąż wraca z zagranicy szybciej niż się spodziewałam


no i co ? od razu domyśli się że jesteś w ciąży ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie będę się z Pani spierać,nie sprzedaję tabletek po prostu zamówiłam nie zostałam oszukana i dlatego polecam. Uważam  że nie ma w tym nic niestosownego.Jeśli kobieta ma coś czego dziewczyny potrzebują nie oszukuje i sama proponuje sprawdzenie zawartości to czemu o tym nie napisać ja zamawiałam arthrotec 16 tabletek zapłaciłam 150 zł i jestem zadowolona.


Laski nie ma o co się spierać jak ma oryginalne tabletki a ktoś potrzebuje jest uczciwa to ok.Ja sama potrzebowałam ciężko było dostać ale mam psa i weterynarz mi wypisał receptę kupiłam w aptece i po problemie.Ale gdyby nie to że weterynarz pomógł też szukała bym w necie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no i co ? od razu domyśli się że jesteś w ciąży ?


No co rano bełtam jak kot na sam widok kawy wszystko w gardle mi stoi nie jestem w stanie nic ugotować bo te zapach powodują  okropne mdłości. Ogórki z nutellą jem na śniadanie obiad i kolację więc jak ma się nie domyślić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No co rano bełtam jak kot na sam widok kawy wszystko w gardle mi stoi nie jestem w stanie nic ugotować bo te zapach powodują  okropne mdłości. Ogórki z nutellą jem na śniadanie obiad i kolację więc jak ma się nie domyślić


Sraczki po tym nie masz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No co rano bełtam jak kot na sam widok kawy wszystko w gardle mi stoi nie jestem w stanie nic ugotować bo te zapach powodują  okropne mdłości. Ogórki z nutellą jem na śniadanie obiad i kolację więc jak ma się nie domyślić


ogórasy z czekoladą i może jeszcze śledzik do kompletu bita śmietana i kapusta kiszona mmmmmmmmm przysmak palce lizać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sraczki po tym nie masz .


hahaahahha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mąż wraca z zagranicy szybciej niż się spodziewałam


Mąż Cię powinien ukarać za twe słowa i nie dopuścić do złego czynu który planujesz uczynić,otwórz swe serc do Pana naszego on Cię poprowadzi pokaże dobrą drogę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Popieram. Ja mam dwie próby z arthroteckiem za sobą, nawet nie krwawilam,  plus jedna paczkę z witaminami od oszusta z ogłaszamy24. Strach pomyśleć ile już wydalam. ..i czekam na zestaw od womenhelp. Szczęściem obniżyły mi darowiznę. A to 8 tydzień juz


Morderczyni szatan twym Panem zbłądziłaś wróć na drogę miłości Pan nasz Cię przygarnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mąż Cię powinien ukarać za twe słowa i nie dopuścić do złego czynu który planujesz uczynić,otwórz swe serc do Pana naszego on Cię poprowadzi pokaże dobrą drogę .


W ramach pokuty obiecałam mu codziennie obciągać...
Nie wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mąż Cię powinien ukarać za twe słowa i nie dopuścić do złego czynu który planujesz uczynić,otwórz swe serc do Pana naszego on Cię poprowadzi pokaże dobrą drogę .


Co która taka mądra jest odbiło czy co ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co która taka mądra jest odbiło czy co ??


Nie to tylko prolife nasz codzienny. 
Tylko że dziś był w kościele, dlatego jest tak późno na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie to tylko prolife nasz codzienny. 
> Tylko że dziś był w kościele, dlatego jest tak późno na forum


Prolife czytaj - debil- nie poradzisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ramach pokuty obiecałam mu codziennie obciągać...
> Nie wystarczy?


Bezbożnico ty w taki dzień tak ważny dla nas dla naszej religii dzień Triduum Paschalne który kończy wielki post.Dziś odbywa się obrzęd obmycia nóg dwunastu mężczyznom, "Mandatum" a ty takie rzeczy pisze szatan cię opętał on twym panem piekło Cię pochłonie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bezbożnico ty w taki dzień tak ważny dla nas dla naszej religii dzień Triduum Paschalne który kończy wielki post.Dziś odbywa się obrzęd obmycia nóg dwunastu mężczyznom, "Mandatum" a ty takie rzeczy pisze szatan cię opętał on twym panem piekło Cię pochłonie.


Ej grzeje ci kobieto zioła się napaliłaś czy jak .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny mialyscie taka sytulacje wzielam dawke tabletek tak jak sie powinno i wieczorem zaczelam krwawic i trwalo to tylko przez noc na nastepny dzien bez krwi wyleciala mi kulka galaretkowa i tyle ? zabieg sie udal czy nie ja myslicie ? bo ja juz sama niewiem co o tym myslec;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny mialyscie taka sytulacje wzielam dawke tabletek tak jak sie powinno i wieczorem zaczelam krwawic i trwalo to tylko przez noc na nastepny dzien bez krwi wyleciala mi kulka galaretkowa i tyle ? zabieg sie udal czy nie ja myslicie ? bo ja juz sama niewiem co o tym myslec;/


już to dziś pisałaś trzy razy, my możemy myśleć co chcemy, ja mogę myśleć, że się nie udało , koleżanka Ci napisze, że się udało, i co? wybierzesz sobie odpowiedź , która będzie Ci pasować? 

masz, kobieto, iśc na badania, nikt tu wróżką nie jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny mialyscie taka sytulacje wzielam dawke tabletek tak jak sie powinno i wieczorem zaczelam krwawic i trwalo to tylko przez noc na nastepny dzien bez krwi wyleciala mi kulka galaretkowa i tyle ? zabieg sie udal czy nie ja myslicie ? bo ja juz sama niewiem co o tym myslec;/


Trzeba to sprawdzić. 
Najlepiej robiąc dwie bety z dwu dniowym odstepem czasu żeby zobaczyć czy hormon ciążowy spada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie to tylko prolife nasz codzienny. 
> Tylko że dziś był w kościele, dlatego jest tak późno na forum


Ej a co to sekta jakaś  czy co babka jakaś obłąkana jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny mialyscie taka sytulacje wzielam dawke tabletek tak jak sie powinno i wieczorem zaczelam krwawic i trwalo to tylko przez noc na nastepny dzien bez krwi wyleciala mi kulka galaretkowa i tyle ? zabieg sie udal czy nie ja myslicie ? bo ja juz sama niewiem co o tym myslec;/


Nie zabija swego dzieciątka daj mu żyć spłodziłaś go pozwól mu przyjść na świat nie zabijaj nie cudzołóż nie kradnij ...... nie zabija w imię szatana twoim Panem jest Pan BÓG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> już to dziś pisałaś trzy razy, my możemy myśleć co chcemy, ja mogę myśleć, że się nie udało , koleżanka Ci napisze, że się udało, i co? wybierzesz sobie odpowiedź , która będzie Ci pasować? 
> 
> masz, kobieto, iśc na badania, nikt tu wróżką nie jest


Dokładnie bete zrób i ok wiesz na czym stoisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zabija swego dzieciątka daj mu żyć spłodziłaś go pozwól mu przyjść na świat nie zabijaj nie cudzołóż nie kradnij ...... nie zabija w imię szatana twoim Panem jest Pan BÓG


nie pierdol, nie chrzań, nie pitol, spierdalaj..., w imię Latającego Potwora Spaghetti - zaklinam Cię !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzeba to sprawdzić. 
> Najlepiej robiąc dwie bety z dwu dniowym odstepem czasu żeby zobaczyć czy hormon ciążowy spada


dokładnie ja też krwawiłam zrobiłam bete trzy dni przerwy i następną bete i okazało się ze dalej jestem w ciąży robiłam akcję art jeszcze raz i po drugiej próbie się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie pierdol, nie chrzań, nie pitol, spierdalaj..., w imię Latającego Potwora Spaghetti - zaklinam Cię !!!


Pan powstanie z grobu strzeż się Triduum Paschalne rozpoczęło się.On wie kto czyni zło kto morduje,twoje zł Cię zniszczy.Umrzesz w imię Pana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pan powstanie z grobu strzeż się Triduum Paschalne rozpoczęło się.On wie kto czyni zło kto morduje,twoje zł Cię zniszczy.Umrzesz w imię Pana.


to dopiero życzliwość i miłosierdzie katolickie.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to dopiero życzliwość i miłosierdzie katolickie.....


Umrzesz morderczyni tak jak twe dziecko umarło zabiłaś je z zimną krwią odebrałaś mu życie zabrałaś je szatan Cię prowadzi smaż się w piekle tak jak on się smażył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Módlcie się razem ze mną za te dzieci które zostały zamordowane,módlmy się za te złe kobiety które mordują które zboczyły z drogi Pana które szatan opętał módlmy się za nie .Zdrowaś Maryjo, 
łaski pełna, Pan z Tobą, 
błogosławionaś Ty między niewiastami
i błogosławiony owoc żywota Twojego, Jezus. 
Święta Maryjo, Matko Boża,
módl się za nami grzesznymi 
teraz i w godzinę śmierci naszej.

Amen.
módlmy się .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Módlcie się razem ze mną za te dzieci które zostały zamordowane,módlmy się za te złe kobiety które mordują które zboczyły z drogi Pana które szatan opętał módlmy się za nie .Zdrowaś Maryjo, 
> łaski pełna, Pan z Tobą, 
> błogosławionaś Ty między niewiastami
> i błogosławiony owoc żywota Twojego, Jezus. 
> Święta Maryjo, Matko Boża,
> módl się za nami grzesznymi 
> teraz i w godzinę śmierci naszej.
> 
> Amen.
> módlmy się .


Zośka idź weź tabletkę, bo chyba zapomniałaś...źle z Tobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Módlmy się Ojcze nasz, któryś jest w niebie
święć się imię Twoje;
przyjdź królestwo Twoje;
bądź wola Twoja jako w niebie tak i na ziemi;
chleba naszego powszedniego daj nam dzisiaj;
i odpuść nam nasze winy,
jako i my odpuszczamy naszym winowajcom;
i nie wódź nas na pokuszenie;
ale nas zbaw od złego.


Amen. 



Za wszystkie zamordowane dzieci tym złem tabletkami na poronienie Panie Boże jedyny uchowaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zośka idź weź tabletkę, bo chyba zapomniałaś...źle z Tobą


Módl się ze mną Pan Bóg Ci wybaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co to kurwa jest  zjebało tu kurw kogoś czy jak dilera laska zmieniłaś czy co bije ci kura na dekiel weź się tak rozpęć   i pierdolnij głową w mur może to ci coś pomoże idiotka totalna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ej. Pomodlisz się też za mnie?
Pliss. 
Spuscilam zaroda,  jestem grzeszna bo robię lody facetowi bez ślubu.. 
A i jeszcze pozwalam mu się spuszczac w odbyt 
Ajaj. 
Ponoć buk najbardziej kocha grzeszników. 
Jeszcze mógłbyś poprosić u niego żebym w totka wygrała co bym mogła w grzechu rozpusty się pławic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Módlcie się razem ze mną za te dzieci które zostały zamordowane,módlmy się za te złe kobiety które mordują które zboczyły z drogi Pana które szatan opętał módlmy się za nie .Zdrowaś Maryjo, 
> łaski pełna, Pan z Tobą, 
> błogosławionaś Ty między niewiastami
> i błogosławiony owoc żywota Twojego, Jezus. 
> Święta Maryjo, Matko Boża,
> módl się za nami grzesznymi 
> teraz i w godzinę śmierci naszej.
> 
> Amen.
> módlmy się .


                Kurva yeblam. Ha ga nic nie mam do niczyjej wiary, ale odpierdalac modly na forum, to trzeba miec nasrane. Idź maluj jaja, staremu swojemu również. Amen.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bezbożnico ty w taki dzień tak ważny dla nas dla naszej religii dzień Triduum Paschalne który kończy wielki post.Dziś odbywa się obrzęd obmycia nóg dwunastu mężczyznom, "Mandatum" a ty takie rzeczy pisze szatan cię opętał on twym panem piekło Cię pochłonie.


Właśnie ze względu na ten dzień, może się opamiętaj. Ja też jestem katoliczką i jestem całym sercem przeciw aborcji ale daleka jestem od oceniania innych w ten sposób. Nie tobie sądzić kogo piekło pochłonie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety tabletki z ogłaszamy24 nr tel. 726 645 663 okazały się oszustwem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny gdzie badacie bete hcg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bylo 10 przedwczoraj o 21 wzielam 4 po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i nic mi nie było tak jak pisałam ból krzyża i lekki ból brzucha i rano poszlam do lazienki i wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ale bardzo mało tego a teraz nie mam ani plamienia ani krwawienia i sie boje strasznie. no i tak sie wystraszylam ze rano o 10 wziełam te 2 które mi zostały no i dzis znowu mialam krawienie znowu skrzepy ze mnie lecialy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylo 10 przedwczoraj o 21 wzielam 4 po 3 godzinach znowu 4 i nic mi nie było tak jak pisałam ból krzyża i lekki ból brzucha i rano poszlam do lazienki i wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ale bardzo mało tego a teraz nie mam ani plamienia ani krwawienia i sie boje strasznie. no i tak sie wystraszylam ze rano o 10 wziełam te 2 które mi zostały no i dzis znowu mialam krawienie znowu skrzepy ze mnie lecialy


piszesz to samo czwarty raz...może zamiast "bać się strasznie", pójdziesz się zbadać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny gdzie badacie bete hcg ?


zgadnij ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety tabletki z ogłaszamy24 nr tel. 726 645 663 okazały się oszustwem!


to było do przewidzenia, tam sami oszuści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ej dziewczyny pomóżcie, dzisiaj wziełam arthrotec i były silne bóle, lekkie krawienie, i po 3 dawce nagle poczułam silny skurcz, i wyleciał ze mnei skrzep w ktorym bylo  takie coś płaskie jak liść przezroczyste i miało kilka kropek takich szarych/ czarnych, nie bylo ani twarde ani miekkie, takie posrednie, a teraz juz mam taki obfitszy okres i kilka malutkich skrzepow... nie wiem czy sie udalo, myslalam zeby na sor pojsc i udac ze nagle krew sie pojawila i ze chyba poronilam... nie wiem sama, w nerwach jestem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o pomoc!
48h temu wzięłam Art...  4 tabletki doustnie , po 3h 4 dopochwowo, po 3 h znów 4 dopochwowo i na koniec po 3 h 4 doustnie . Były skurcze ból brzucha mdłości biegunka. Brak krwawienia do teraz. Widzę tylko skrzepy w środku i bardzo delikatne jasno brązowe plamy na podpasce . Powinnam czekać czy za kilka dni wziąć tabletki znów? Nadal mam delikatny ból brzucha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o pomoc!
> 48h temu wzięłam Art...  4 tabletki doustnie , po 3h 4 dopochwowo, po 3 h znów 4 dopochwowo i na koniec po 3 h 4 doustnie . Były skurcze ból brzucha mdłości biegunka. Brak krwawienia do teraz. Widzę tylko skrzepy w środku i bardzo delikatne jasno brązowe plamy na podpasce . Powinnam czekać czy za kilka dni wziąć tabletki znów? Nadal mam delikatny ból brzucha


powinnaś zbadać co z ciążą zanim weźmiesz kolejne tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ej dziewczyny pomóżcie, dzisiaj wziełam arthrotec i były silne bóle, lekkie krawienie, i po 3 dawce nagle poczułam silny skurcz, i wyleciał ze mnei skrzep w ktorym bylo  takie coś płaskie jak liść przezroczyste i miało kilka kropek takich szarych/ czarnych, nie bylo ani twarde ani miekkie, takie posrednie, a teraz juz mam taki obfitszy okres i kilka malutkich skrzepow... nie wiem czy sie udalo, myslalam zeby na sor pojsc i udac ze nagle krew sie pojawila i ze chyba poronilam... nie wiem sama, w nerwach jestem.


j.w.. ...   ......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> j.w.. ...   ......


   ????
czyli ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ????
> czyli ?


czyli jak wyżej, ta sama odpowiedź co wyżej, trzeba zrobić badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy arthrotec może nie wywołać poronienia  jeżeli wszystkie skutki uboczne tj. biegunka wymioty skurcze i gorączką były ? Czy konieczne jest krwawienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy arthrotec może nie wywołać poronienia  jeżeli wszystkie skutki uboczne tj. biegunka wymioty skurcze i gorączką były ? Czy konieczne jest krwawienie ?



Może jak nie krwawiłaś, to chociaż ciąża obumarła i wystarczy wyłyżeczkować. Trzeba zrobić badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może jak nie krwawiłaś, to chociaż ciąża obumarła i wystarczy wyłyżeczkować. Trzeba zrobić badania.


Misoprostol nie powoduje obumarcia ciąży tylko skurcze macicy. 
Bez kropli krwi moim zdaniem, nic z tego. 
Od biegunki i wymiotów jeszcze nikt nie poronił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 7tyg.po zabiegu do d,id niemal okresu w ciąży nie jestem od zabiegu nie uprawiałam sexy miał ktoś tak dodam ze tydz.temu byłam u gin.mam polipy miałam id po okresie(po świętach)na badanie ale okresu nie dostałam .czy ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 7tyg.po zabiegu do d,id niemal okresu w ciąży nie jestem od zabiegu nie uprawiałam sexy miał ktoś tak dodam ze tydz.temu byłam u gin.mam polipy miałam id po okresie(po świętach)na badanie ale okresu nie dostałam .czy ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji


napisz jeszcze raz, bo nie rozumiem :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 7tyg.po zabiegu nadal niemal okresu w ciąży nie jestem tydzień temu byłam u ginekologa stwierdził polipy mam przyjąć po świętach (miałam być po okresie) ale okresu nie dostałam miał tak ktoś przepraszamy za błędy pisze  telefonu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeczytaj uważnie a zrozumiesz, dziewczyna ma poważny problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A powiedziałaś lekarzowi o tym że byłaś w ciąży i poroniłas?

Moim zdaniem to nie polipy tylko resztki po poronieniu. 
Miałam dokładnie to samo, samo zniknęło po drugiej miesiączce od zabiegu. 
Dostałam skierowanie na łychę i nie poszłam. 

7 tygodni to już czas najwyższy za okres. 
Poproś lekarza o coś na wywołanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ktora zamawiala zestaw z woman,
jaki jest czas oczekiwania na przesylke od momentu zlozenia zamowienia? 
Arth mi nie pomogl po 3 probach :Frown: 
M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A to różnie. 
Od 10 do 14 dni. 
W jakim województwie mieszkasz? 

Zamiast z wow radzę zamówić z womenhelp.org. 
Lepszy kontakt, szybsza wysyłka. 
Wmenonweb ostatnio podupadly.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie wczoraj zrobiłam zabieg przy użyciu art. Po pierwszej dawce zaczęło się lekkie krwawienie zero biegunki. Po drugiej zaczęłam coraz mocniej krwawić i miałam dreszcze ale zero biegunki po jakiś 2 godzi po zażyciu drugiej dawki wyleciał ze mnie duży skrzep. Po trzeciej dawce nic dreszcze i krwawienie ze skrzepami ale już nie takimi dużymi. Dzisiaj dalej krwawię i było kilka skrzepów, dodam że dalej mam bóle brzucha. Jak myślicie udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to różnie. 
> Od 10 do 14 dni. 
> W jakim województwie mieszkasz? 
> 
> Zamiast z wow radzę zamówić z womenhelp.org. 
> Lepszy kontakt, szybsza wysyłka. 
> Wmenonweb ostatnio podupadly.


Z woj wlkp(64-) i widze ze ten rejon ciezko dostac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z woj wlkp(64-) i widze ze ten rejon ciezko dostac


W takim przypadku dziewczyny zamawiają na poste restante do bezpiecznego województwa . Więcej informacji na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A powiedziałaś lekarzowi o tym że byłaś w ciąży i poroniłas?
> 
> Moim zdaniem to nie polipy tylko resztki po poronieniu. 
> Miałam dokładnie to samo, samo zniknęło po drugiej miesiączce od zabiegu. 
> Dostałam skierowanie na łychę i nie poszłam. 
> 
> 7 tygodni to już czas najwyższy za okres. 
> Poproś lekarza o coś na wywołanie.


nic nie mówiłam lekarzowi ze byłam w ciąży powiedziałam ze ostatnio miałam dluEj miesuaczke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nic nie mówiłam lekarzowi ze byłam w ciąży powiedziałam ze ostatnio miałam dluEj miesuaczke


No. Czyli to nie polipy a jakieś resztki. 
Znikną po pierwszej miesiączce.

----------


## katarzynao

Witam, pierwsze podejście do Arthrotecu było we wtorek. Standardowo 3x po 4 tabl. Na drugi dzień dla pewności zjadłam reszte tabletek, tym razem 2x po 4 tabl. Wszystkie objawy świadczące o powodzeniu zabiegu pojawiły się, sporo krwawiłam, skrzepów też było niemało. Po czym na chwilę się uspokoiło, występowało jedynie lekkie plamienie lecz od wczoraj krwawię konkretnie. Podpaskę muszę zmieniać co ok. godzinę, dodatkowo brzuch boli mnie jak przy miesiączce. Czy to aby na pewno jest normalne? W zasadzie sporo wątku przeczytałam i chyba takie krwawienie mocno sugeruję powodzenie. Mam rację? Co myślicie?  :Wink:  Byłam w połowie 5 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, pierwsze podejście do Arthrotecu było we wtorek. Standardowo 3x po 4 tabl. Na drugi dzień dla pewności zjadłam reszte tabletek, tym razem 2x po 4 tabl. Wszystkie objawy świadczące o powodzeniu zabiegu pojawiły się, sporo krwawiłam, skrzepów też było niemało. Po czym na chwilę się uspokoiło, występowało jedynie lekkie plamienie lecz od wczoraj krwawię konkretnie. Podpaskę muszę zmieniać co ok. godzinę, dodatkowo brzuch boli mnie jak przy miesiączce. Czy to aby na pewno jest normalne? W zasadzie sporo wątku przeczytałam i chyba takie krwawienie mocno sugeruję powodzenie. Mam rację? Co myślicie?  Byłam w połowie 5 tc.


Mam nadzieję, że Twoje dziecko przeżyło.

----------


## katarzynao

Proszę jedynie o konstruktywne odpowiedzi wyjaśniające kwestię zawartą w moim pytaniu  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, pierwsze podejście do Arthrotecu było we wtorek. Standardowo 3x po 4 tabl. Na drugi dzień dla pewności zjadłam reszte tabletek, tym razem 2x po 4 tabl. Wszystkie objawy świadczące o powodzeniu zabiegu pojawiły się, sporo krwawiłam, skrzepów też było niemało. Po czym na chwilę się uspokoiło, występowało jedynie lekkie plamienie lecz od wczoraj krwawię konkretnie. Podpaskę muszę zmieniać co ok. godzinę, dodatkowo brzuch boli mnie jak przy miesiączce. Czy to aby na pewno jest normalne? W zasadzie sporo wątku przeczytałam i chyba takie krwawienie mocno sugeruję powodzenie. Mam rację? Co myślicie?  Byłam w połowie 5 tc.


A jakie są objawy tego ze się udało ? Bo ja pisałam wcześniej tam wyżej ze i coś dziwnego ze mnie wyszło i dziś już 3 dzień od zabiegu a ja krwawie dosyć słabo i terazboli mnie delikatnie podbrzusze, może ktoś coś konkretnego jest w stanie powiedzieć ?
'

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakie są objawy tego ze się udało ? Bo ja pisałam wcześniej tam wyżej ze i coś dziwnego ze mnie wyszło i dziś już 3 dzień od zabiegu a ja krwawie dosyć słabo i terazboli mnie delikatnie podbrzusze, może ktoś coś konkretnego jest w stanie powiedzieć ?
> '


o tym, ze się udało, możesz się przekonać jedynie robiąc badania. Przy Arthrotecu żadne objawy nie dają pewności.

----------


## katarzynao

Rozumiem. Zatem we wtorek wybiore się na usg. Jeżeli się powiodło mam receptę na drugie opakowanie i chętnie odsprzedam. Wysyłka oczywiście z możliwości sprzewdzenia zawartości. Przez zaledwie 5 dni od zabiegu z pewnościa przestały mnie boleć piersi jednak póki co nie maleją oraz apetyt wrócił do normy, no ale wszystko wyklaruje się we wtorek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem. Zatem we wtorek wybiore się na usg. Jeżeli się powiodło mam receptę na drugie opakowanie i chętnie odsprzedam. Wysyłka oczywiście z możliwości sprzewdzenia zawartości. Przez zaledwie 5 dni od zabiegu z pewnościa przestały mnie boleć piersi jednak póki co nie maleją oraz apetyt wrócił do normy, no ale wszystko wyklaruje się we wtorek.


odsprzedalabys mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam od tej pani ktora polecacie i faktycznie jest ok , dzieki dziewczyny , teraz tez moge ja polecic : 570 551 661, trzymam za was kciuki i dzieki za pomoc

----------


## katarzynao

> odsprzedalabys mi



Oczywiście. Recepta ważna do 22.04. Jeżeli pierwsze opakowanie dało radę wyśle ją w środe z samego rana. Cena za receptę to 60 zł + koszt wysyłki. Odezwę się we wtorek wieczorem. Pzdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście. Recepta ważna do 22.04. Jeżeli pierwsze opakowanie dało radę wyśle ją w środe z samego rana. Cena za receptę to 60 zł + koszt wysyłki. Odezwę się we wtorek wieczorem. Pzdr


Moge poprosic maila

----------


## katarzynao

A proszę.

katarzyna.o.88@wp.pl

----------


## ulka1988x

lekki spam, ale może komuś się przyda. Pół roku temu.
Po rozstaniu z facetem nie miałam okresu. Zrobiłam test i dwie kreski. Ryczałam jak opętana. Innej opcji nie było jak poronienie. Trafiłam na wasze forum. Tak jak teraz, ciężko znaleźć zaufaną osobę aby kupić tabl. Musiałam radzić sobie sama. Na usg śliczne jajeczko. Babka już kartę ciąży wypisała. Jak wyszłam od lekarza to chodziłam od apteki do apteki. nikt mi nie chciał sprzedać tabletek. Wciskałam, że dla babci, na bóle stawowe. W jednej aptece, farmaceuta od razu skumał po co mi tabl. Powiedział mi, że wysoka temperatura też pomoże. Zapytałam co mam zrobić. Powiedział abym brała gorące kąpiele, takie żeby skóra była aż czerwona i kładła na podbrzusze termos z prawie wrzątkiem. Powiedział abym uważała na poparzenia skóry ale mogą być nieuniknione. Tak zrobiłam. Mierzyłam temperaturę dopochwowo. wzrosła o 2-3 stopnie, od termosu. Grzałam się tak cztery dni, miałam lekkie zawroty głowy przy szybkich ruchach. Zrobiły się dwa bąble od poparzeń. Następne usg miałam po tygodniu od poprzedniego. Poszłam. I co ? Jajeczko obumarte, zrobiło się kwadratowe aż. Lekarz był w szoku. Powiedział, że to nie możliwe. Że nie rozumie co się stało. Ja byłam taka szczęśliwa. Mój gin dał mi skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie. Poszłam do szpitala, rano przyjęcie. Koło 11 zabieg i na wieczór byłam już w domu. Nikt o nic nie pytał. Miesiączkę dostałam po 6 tygodniach, piersi zmalały. Cieszę się ze swojej decyzji. Nie żałuję ani trochę. Może nie jest to najlepszy sposób, ale mi pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lekki spam, ale może komuś się przyda. Pół roku temu.
> Po rozstaniu z facetem nie miałam okresu. Zrobiłam test i dwie kreski. Ryczałam jak opętana. Innej opcji nie było jak poronienie. Trafiłam na wasze forum. Tak jak teraz, ciężko znaleźć zaufaną osobę aby kupić tabl. Musiałam radzić sobie sama. Na usg śliczne jajeczko. Babka już kartę ciąży wypisała. Jak wyszłam od lekarza to chodziłam od apteki do apteki. nikt mi nie chciał sprzedać tabletek. Wciskałam, że dla babci, na bóle stawowe. W jednej aptece, farmaceuta od razu skumał po co mi tabl. Powiedział mi, że wysoka temperatura też pomoże. Zapytałam co mam zrobić. Powiedział abym brała gorące kąpiele, takie żeby skóra była aż czerwona i kładła na podbrzusze termos z prawie wrzątkiem. Powiedział abym uważała na poparzenia skóry ale mogą być nieuniknione. Tak zrobiłam. Mierzyłam temperaturę dopochwowo. wzrosła o 2-3 stopnie, od termosu. Grzałam się tak cztery dni, miałam lekkie zawroty głowy przy szybkich ruchach. Zrobiły się dwa bąble od poparzeń. Następne usg miałam po tygodniu od poprzedniego. Poszłam. I co ? Jajeczko obumarte, zrobiło się kwadratowe aż. Lekarz był w szoku. Powiedział, że to nie możliwe. Że nie rozumie co się stało. Ja byłam taka szczęśliwa. Mój gin dał mi skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie. Poszłam do szpitala, rano przyjęcie. Koło 11 zabieg i na wieczór byłam już w domu. Nikt o nic nie pytał. Miesiączkę dostałam po 6 tygodniach, piersi zmalały. Cieszę się ze swojej decyzji. Nie żałuję ani trochę. Może nie jest to najlepszy sposób, ale mi pomógł.


Bardzo niemądry i nieodpowiedzialny pomysł. Mogłaś zasłabnąć, utopić się w wannie, dostać krwotoku i się wykrwawić. 

Własne zdrowie przede wszystkim Na usuwanie ciąży są bardziej cywilizowane sposoby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam art forte, ktore kupilam i nie sa mi juz potrzebne.
gosia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim przypadku dziewczyny zamawiają na poste restante do bezpiecznego województwa . Więcej informacji na maszwybor.net


a na podkarpacie idą szybciej te przesyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a na podkarpacie idą szybciej te przesyłki


Na Podkarpacie w ogóle nie idą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny, jestem po 3 nieudanych próbach tabl.arth.(6tydz) ma któraś doświadczenie
 co robiła dalej? zastanawiam sie czy kupić tab z womenhelp.
mam 34 lata i jestem w szoku ze nic się nie działo, widząc po forum prawie co 2 osobie coś sie działo 
u mnie  nic.
Brałam na różne sposoby, dopochwowo pod język i cisza-tylko skutki  uboczne. Tabletki kupiłam w aptece osobiście.
mam do odsprzedania 12 szt ponieważ nie będę już ryzykować i zostały mi tabletki, które może wam pomogą mam paragon i tabletki w opakowaniu oraz ulotkę. wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością spr przesyłki.
M<

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas niestety zdazyla ciaza blizniacza, gin spojrzala i zafascynowana od razu na usd bo beta <12 tys. okazalo sie ze sa 2 jajeczka. wiec nie 12 tydz a max 6, ulga...    udalo sie po 1 kuracji arth     570 551 661 zamawiane we wtorek po poludniu byly w czwartek po poludniu, po sprawdzeniu zawartosci zaplata, koszt za 12 tab do 200 zl (tab+przesylka)

pilnowal mnie narzeczony, po 2 dawce (5godzina) wylecialy skrzepy. krwawienie mialam 7 dni mocne i 4 dni slabsze. Przed swietami nastepna beta test zrobione i wynik 75. Ulga, udalo sie  :Smile: 

Teraz znowu wracamy do niekochania sie w dni plodne i tylko z zabezpieczeniem sie. Dodatkowo zakupila glistnik, ponoc obniza zdolnosci zakorzenienia sie jajeczka i goraca termos dla pewnosci  :Wink:      po jutrze kupimy jeszcze super czuly test (w rossmanie, wykazuje juz od <10 ) by miec absolutna pewnosc i zycie znowu bedzie piekne. A dzidziuś będzie w pełni świadomy gdy skończymy dom i wyjdziemy chociaz z 1 kredytu, niestety tym bardziej bliźniaki nie wchodzą absolutnie w grę. 
Powodzenia dziewczyny, jakby co na Słowacji 2 tysiace pln zabieg, bez zbednych pytań, bo tam to w pełni legalne Jest się tam max 2 dni i powrót.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


 Dziewczyny paczkę zamawiałam w czwartek dzisiaj odebrałam moja zawartość była zgodna z tym czego oczekiwała sprawdziłam zawartość przy kurierze pocztowym wszystko się zgadzało.799-725-306 numer ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jeśli jestem w 19 tygodniu mogę jeszcze usunąć ciążę jeśli tak to w jaki sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jeśli jestem w 19 tygodniu mogę jeszcze usunąć ciążę jeśli tak to w jaki sposób.


nie możesz.nie ryzykuj..powinnaś już czuć ruchy dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny paczkę zamawiałam w czwartek dzisiaj odebrałam moja zawartość była zgodna z tym czego oczekiwała sprawdziłam zawartość przy kurierze pocztowym wszystko się zgadzało.799-725-306 numer ok.


powodzenia napisz który masz tydz i czy się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam art forte, ktore kupilam i nie sa mi juz potrzebne.
> gosia.


hej zostaw swoj email odezwe sie bo sa mi potrzebne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej zostaw swoj email odezwe sie bo sa mi potrzebne


oki napisz
malgonia19822@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny, jestem po 3 nieudanych próbach tabl.arth.(6tydz) ma któraś doświadczenie
>  co robiła dalej? zastanawiam sie czy kupić tab z womenhelp.
> mam 34 lata i jestem w szoku ze nic się nie działo, widząc po forum prawie co 2 osobie coś sie działo 
> u mnie  nic.
> Brałam na różne sposoby, dopochwowo pod język i cisza-tylko skutki  uboczne. Tabletki kupiłam w aptece osobiście.
> mam do odsprzedania 12 szt ponieważ nie będę już ryzykować i zostały mi tabletki, które może wam pomogą mam paragon i tabletki w opakowaniu oraz ulotkę. wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością spr przesyłki.
> M<


hej chetnie odkupie od ciebie tabletki zostaw jakis kontakt to sie odezwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej chetnie odkupie od ciebie tabletki zostaw jakis kontakt to sie odezwe


oki napisz
malgonia19822@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupie art w rozsadnej cenie crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powodzenia napisz który masz tydz i czy się udało


Już pierwsza dawka wzięta 12 tydzień na razie bez odczuć tylko zimno mi dreszcze mam okropne i podbrzusze pobolewa następna dawka o 14 oby się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już pierwsza dawka wzięta 12 tydzień na razie bez odczuć tylko zimno mi dreszcze mam okropne i podbrzusze pobolewa następna dawka o 14 oby się udało


ja mam 6 tydz i własnie wziełam 1x4 o 15 kolejna trzymam kciuki napisz do mnie jakie masz odczucia itp
misia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na Podkarpacie w ogóle nie idą.


Jak na podkarpacie w ogole nie idą? Na ich srtronie nie było w ogóle mowy o podkarpaciu.. Zamówiłam tabletki w piątek 25 i cierpliwie na nie czekam a one w ogole mogą nie przyjść?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
przygotowujemy materiał do programu "Czarno na białym" dotyczący aborcji. Szukamy pań, które zostały zgwałcone, zdecydowały się usunąć ciążę i byłyby chętne, by opowiedzieć o tym przed kamerą. Oczywiście anonimowo, jeżeli sobie tego zażyczą. (Zmienimy głos i zablurujemy postać.)
Byłabym ogromnie wdzięczna za pomoc. 
Katarzyna Śmierciak
researcher
TVN 24
"Czarno na białym"
tel. 519-520-147

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie tabletki w rozsadnej cenie crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak na podkarpacie w ogole nie idą? Na ich srtronie nie było w ogóle mowy o podkarpaciu.. Zamówiłam tabletki w piątek 25 i cierpliwie na nie czekam a one w ogole mogą nie przyjść?


Tak.  Uc w Przemyślu zatrzymuje i nie oddaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam 6 tydz i własnie wziełam 1x4 o 15 kolejna trzymam kciuki napisz do mnie jakie masz odczucia itp
> misia.


Hej wzięłam o 16 ostatnią dawkę i parę minut po 17 wszystko ruszyło coś wyleciało wielkości mandarynki potem skrzepy i krwawienie ból ustał piersi opadły zrobiły się  flakowate myślę że się udało teraz usg i zobaczymy a no i cały czas krwawię mocniej niż przy okresie i co jakiś czas skrzepy mi wylatują i na podpasce też są

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej wzięłam o 16 ostatnią dawkę i parę minut po 17 wszystko ruszyło coś wyleciało wielkości mandarynki potem skrzepy i krwawienie ból ustał piersi opadły zrobiły się  flakowate myślę że się udało teraz usg i zobaczymy a no i cały czas krwawię mocniej niż przy okresie i co jakiś czas skrzepy mi wylatują i na podpasce też są


 To super ja godz temu wzialem 3 ostatnia,boli mnie tylko brzuch i mam skutki uboczne. Lecz zauwazylam troszke krwi ze skrzepem wiec mam nadz ze ta 3dawka pomoze oby,poniewaz juz biore 4serie i zostanie mi tylko badanie beta lub Wow.
Misia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak.  Uc w Przemyślu zatrzymuje i nie oddaje.


Mogę coś z tym zrobić? Bardzo potrzebuję tych tabletek. Nie stać mnie ani nie mam czasu na to zeby zamawiac kilka razy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktos na odsprzedanie tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupilam i polecam , jesli tez szukacie sprobujcie zadzwonic do pani A, 570 551 661 . powodzenia dziewczynki , jesli macie jakies pytania piszcie moze pomoge.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ma ktos na odsprzedanie tabletki?



zadzwon do tej pani 570 551 661 , powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadzwon do tej pani 570 551 661 , powodzenia


posiada ta pani jakis email ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiada ta pani jakis email ?


niestety nie , kontaktowalam sie tylko telefonicznie , dzwoniac do tej pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja kupilam i polecam , jesli tez szukacie sprobujcie zadzwonic do pani A, 570 551 661 . powodzenia dziewczynki , jesli macie jakies pytania piszcie moze pomoge.


to ja tez zadzwonie , moze cos jeszcze ta pani ma skoro ja polecacie to sprobuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety nie , kontaktowalam sie tylko telefonicznie , dzwoniac do tej pani


 ile bierze za tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile bierze za tabletki?


zadzwon i dogadaj sie , ona oplaca przesylke , wysyla szybko i potem jest z nia kontakt telefoniczny , nie chce sie tu rozpisywac ale mamy tu podobne problemy i nie chcialam byc oszukana wam tez tego nie zycze dlatego polecam wam kogos sprawdzonego , nr do pani A : 570 551 661 , pozdrawiam i powodzenia - Bunia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadzwon i dogadaj sie , ona oplaca przesylke , wysyla szybko i potem jest z nia kontakt telefoniczny , nie chce sie tu rozpisywac ale mamy tu podobne problemy i nie chcialam byc oszukana wam tez tego nie zycze dlatego polecam wam kogos sprawdzonego , nr do pani A : 570 551 661 , pozdrawiam i powodzenia - Bunia


kurcze jakos cos wykombinuje bo mam konto zablokowane a sklepy u nas juz zamkniete... ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do ilu dni sie utrzymuje art we krwi ? czy jak pojde na beta hcg to moze wykryc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadzwon i dogadaj sie , ona oplaca przesylke , wysyla szybko i potem jest z nia kontakt telefoniczny , nie chce sie tu rozpisywac ale mamy tu podobne problemy i nie chcialam byc oszukana wam tez tego nie zycze dlatego polecam wam kogos sprawdzonego , nr do pani A : 570 551 661 , pozdrawiam i powodzenia - Bunia


oszustka sama się poleca i myśli że nikt tego nie widzi .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurcze jakos cos wykombinuje bo mam konto zablokowane a sklepy u nas juz zamkniete... ;/


dziewczyno zamów z wow albo w aptece kup a nie słuchasz tych bzdur oszustki która sama się poleca ręce opadają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2x Arthrotec 
cena za jedno opakowanie 150zl 




Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do ilu dni sie utrzymuje art we krwi ? czy jak pojde na beta hcg to moze wykryc?


Nie ma takich badan które wykrywają art we krwi!!! A na becie sprawdzają hormon ciąży i nic więcej. Wiec uszy do góry! :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 2x Arthrotec 
> cena za jedno opakowanie 150zl 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telefon: 535 141 631


jak mozesz odezwij sie na email bo niestety nie dam rady zadzwonic crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zadzwon do tej pani 570 551 661 , powodzenia


Nie jedną dziewczynę już kobieta z tego numeru oszukała ciągle zmienia imiona poszukaj sobie kilkanaście stron wcześniej we wpisach  jeśli już chcesz zamówić to tylko ze spr zawartości. Dla mnie to oszustka i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jedną dziewczynę już kobieta z tego numeru oszukała ciągle zmienia imiona poszukaj sobie kilkanaście stron wcześniej we wpisach  jeśli już chcesz zamówić to tylko ze spr zawartości. Dla mnie to oszustka i tyle.


dzieki wielkie ale cene  jaka chce za tabletki jest sporo wygorowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja wczoraj brałam pierwsza dawkę o 17 następnie za trzy godz następna zaczęło się krwawienie oraz ból brzucha jak przy porodzie oczywiście ze zmniejszona siła miałam biegunkę nie wielka i raz zwymiotowalam trzeciej dawki nie brałam rano poszłam siku i wyleciał ze mnie skrzep wielkości jakieś 4 cm byłam około 8 tygodnia potem krwawienie nie bardzo dużo tabletki brałam do pochwy teraz mam uczucie jak gdybym miała dostać miesiączki ponieważ krwawienie ustalo przed południem czy to może oznaczać poronienie czy jednak za mało krwi i tylko jeden duży skrzep jeśli ktoś miał podobnie proszę odp a co do pani ani koszt 300 zł za tabletki i trzeba najpierw przelać pieniądze

----------


## Katarzynao

No i juz po wizycie. Gin nie ma pewnosci co do braku ciazy. Uznal, ze jest ok. 90% szans swiadczacych o poronieniu. Dla potwierdzenia zalecil powtorzenie betaHCG. Niestety skierowal mnie jutro na zabieg  lyzeczkowania. Uwazam, ze niepotrzebnie no ale coz bd miala z glowy ta kwestie. Czy to normalne, ze wymagany jest az kilkudniowy pobyt w szpitalu? Dziewczyny w watku pisaly, ze trwalo to zaledwie kilka godz albo i krocej, zatem nieco podejrzane. 
Pytanie drugie do Was bo mniemam, ze ktos sie orientuje w temacie. Wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci moze byc oplacana przez odbiorce? Nie zdarzylam podejsc na poczte doinfotmowac w temacie, jutro juz z tym slabo poniewaz o 8 musze leciec do szpitala. Jezeli jest taka mozliwosc to wysle siostre bo deklarowalam, ze wysle ja ktorejs z Was jak najszybciej  :Wink:  jesli tak da rade to recepta bd w cenie 60 zl i do tego nalezaloby doliczyc koszt dostawy, zatem kwota zakreci sie kolo niecalych 90 zl. Dajcie znac jesli macie info na ten temat. Pzdr  :Wink:

----------


## Katarzynao

A wlasnie... prawie mi umknelo. Jest mozliwosc, ze gin na podstawie USG dopochwowego nie stwierdzi poronienia? Czy po prostu koles jest slaby w swoim fachu  :Big Grin:  co myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem każdy lekarz ginekolog powinien poznać poronienie tym bardziej robiąc usg

----------


## katarzynao

Myślałam identycznie, lecz Pan doktor stwierdził, że "nikt Bogiem nie jest" i trzeba to potwierdzić jeszcze jednym badaniem z krwi. Z tym, że jest jedno ale... pierwsze beta HCG sprawdzałam 18.03. Arthrotec przyjęłam tydzień temu (a mianowicie piszę o drugim podejściu o którym wspominałam wyżej, 12 zalecanych tabl przyjęłam dzień wcześniej) i czy na pewno będzie ono niższe niż to sprzed 2 tyg.? Zakładając, że w ogóle jutro wykonają to badanie, ale najprawdopodobniej tak.

----------


## katarzynao

A czy będąc w szpitalu mogłabym domagać się wykonania przez innego lekarza drugiego USG celem upewnienia się czy jednak zabieg się powiódł? Najlepiej jeśli byłoby to refundowane. Czy jednak badanie z krwi wszystko rozstrzygnie? Chciałabym załatwić to najrozsądniej, żeby jak najkorzystniej wyjść w kwestii finansowej. Poza tym jeśli okazałoby się, że Arthrotec jednak sprawy nie załatwił natychmiast musiałabym zamówić zestaw z WOW, bo to już 7tc by był, zatem nie byłoby czasu na zwlekanie.

----------


## katarzynao

Prosiłabym o możliwe jak najszybszą odpowiedź osób, które są dobrze zorientowane w temacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i juz po wizycie. Gin nie ma pewnosci co do braku ciazy. Uznal, ze jest ok. 90% szans swiadczacych o poronieniu. Dla potwierdzenia zalecil powtorzenie betaHCG. Niestety skierowal mnie jutro na zabieg  lyzeczkowania. Uwazam, ze niepotrzebnie no ale coz bd miala z glowy ta kwestie. Czy to normalne, ze wymagany jest az kilkudniowy pobyt w szpitalu? Dziewczyny w watku pisaly, ze trwalo to zaledwie kilka godz albo i krocej, zatem nieco podejrzane. 
> Pytanie drugie do Was bo mniemam, ze ktos sie orientuje w temacie. Wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci moze byc oplacana przez odbiorce? Nie zdarzylam podejsc na poczte doinfotmowac w temacie, jutro juz z tym slabo poniewaz o 8 musze leciec do szpitala. Jezeli jest taka mozliwosc to wysle siostre bo deklarowalam, ze wysle ja ktorejs z Was jak najszybciej  jesli tak da rade to recepta bd w cenie 60 zl i do tego nalezaloby doliczyc koszt dostawy, zatem kwota zakreci sie kolo niecalych 90 zl. Dajcie znac jesli macie info na ten temat. Pzdr


hej bede chetna na ta recepte.. odezwij sie crazylook@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosiłabym o możliwe jak najszybszą odpowiedź osób, które są dobrze zorientowane w temacie.


Wystarczy druga beta. 
Jeśli spada, ciąży nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nic dziwnego, że ginekolog nie ma pewności co do obrazu usg, bo bo to wczesna ciąża.  Krwawisz ,wiec w macicy jest bałagan, przez co obraz usg jest niejednoznaczny. Ja bym dla świętego spokoju zrobiła dwie bety,  bo porównywanie do wyniku sprzed 11 dni może być nie miarodajne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny 9 dni temu robilam sobie zabieg tabletkami arhotetec forte wzielam 12 tab.  Co 3godziny po 4 tabl pod jezyk zaczelam krwawic lecialo jak z kranu i 3 duze skrzepy krwawinie trwalo 3 godziny i stop wiecej nic wczoraj zrobilam sobie test iii wyszedl pozytywnie!!  Dwie czerwone krechy!!  :Frown:  czy w takim razie nie poronilam?? Zostalo mi 6 tabletek czy powturzyc??? Wziasc odrazu 6 dopochwowo?? To cos da? Prosze o odpowiedz dorade..  Jesli nadal jestem w ciąży to juz 9tydzien.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny, jestem po 3 nieudanych próbach tabl.arth.(6tydz) ma któraś doświadczenie
>  co robiła dalej? zastanawiam sie czy kupić tab z womenhelp.
> mam 34 lata i jestem w szoku ze nic się nie działo, widząc po forum prawie co 2 osobie coś sie działo 
> u mnie  nic.
> Brałam na różne sposoby, dopochwowo pod język i cisza-tylko skutki  uboczne. Tabletki kupiłam w aptece osobiście.
> mam do odsprzedania 12 szt ponieważ nie będę już ryzykować i zostały mi tabletki, które może wam pomogą mam paragon i tabletki w opakowaniu oraz ulotkę. wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością spr przesyłki.
> M<


Moglabys podac mi namiar do siebie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny 9 dni temu robilam sobie zabieg tabletkami arhotetec forte wzielam 12 tab.  Co 3godziny po 4 tabl pod jezyk zaczelam krwawic lecialo jak z kranu i 3 duze skrzepy krwawinie trwalo 3 godziny i stop wiecej nic wczoraj zrobilam sobie test iii wyszedl pozytywnie!!  Dwie czerwone krechy!!  czy w takim razie nie poronilam?? Zostalo mi 6 tabletek czy powturzyc??? Wziasc odrazu 6 dopochwowo?? To cos da? Prosze o odpowiedz dorade..  Jesli nadal jestem w ciąży to juz 9tydzien.


Hej ja brałam w 14 tyg ale miałam 16 i brałam do pochwy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny 9 dni temu robilam sobie zabieg tabletkami arhotetec forte wzielam 12 tab.  Co 3godziny po 4 tabl pod jezyk zaczelam krwawic lecialo jak z kranu i 3 duze skrzepy krwawinie trwalo 3 godziny i stop wiecej nic wczoraj zrobilam sobie test iii wyszedl pozytywnie!!  Dwie czerwone krechy!!  czy w takim razie nie poronilam?? Zostalo mi 6 tabletek czy powturzyc??? Wziasc odrazu 6 dopochwowo?? To cos da? Prosze o odpowiedz dorade..  Jesli nadal jestem w ciąży to juz 9tydzien.


boże , kobiety, myślcie trochę i czytajcie wątek. Ile razy się tu pisze, że test ciążowy może wychodzić pozytywny nawet 3-4 tyg po aborcji. Chcesz się przekonać,czy sie udało, robisz dwie bety....

----------


## Katarzynao

Ee niekoniecznie 2 bety. W szpitalu uznali, ze jedna w zupelnosci wystarczy zeby uzyskac pewnosc, wiec chyba wiedza co mowia, albo i nie  :Big Grin:  za ponad godz wynik

----------


## Katarzynao

> hej bede chetna na ta recepte.. odezwij sie crazylook@op.pl


Niestety recepta już odsprzedana, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny która z was korzystała ze strony WoW napiszcie jakie były skutki zażycia tych tabletek+RU

chce je zamówić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie nam pieniędzy a potszebuje chociaż 3 szt Kto mi pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie nam pieniędzy a potszebuje chociaż 3 szt Kto mi pomoże


Zadzwoń sobie do niej fajna kobieta powiedz że nie masz kasy na pewno ci pomoże 799-725-306 ja byłam w podobnej sytuacji zapłaciłam za przesyłkę tylko 12 zł .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poszukuje tabletki   w rozsadnej cenie a nie 12 szt art forte za 300zl bo to przesada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny która z was korzystała ze strony WoW napiszcie jakie były skutki zażycia tych tabletek+RU
> 
> chce je zamówić.


Skutki były takie jak chciałam, przerwana ciąża.  Moja historię znajdziesz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za podpowiedz na pewno tej pani się odwdzięcze .mam już 2 dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania arthrotec cena 120 zł tel 570-374-111

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mogłaby mi ktoras z Pan , która przeszła aborcje dać swojego maila mam kilka Pytań  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a o co chcesz zapytać? może będę mogła pomóc. Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze odezwij sie na maila kasia.kolewinska@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Moniko a czy może Pani przechodziła aborcję poprzez arhrotec jeśli tak czy mogła bym zadać pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

śmiało pytaj  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mogłabyś się odezwać na tego maila co napisałam wyżej proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisałam  :Smile:  Monik a

----------


## Katarzynao

Dzisiejsza beta wynosi ok. 1600 zatem ewidentny brak ciazy  :Wink:  jutro czeka mnie jeszcze zabieg i bede mogla zamknac ten nieprzyjemny etap. Glownie chodzi o aspekt psychiczna, ale coz dobrze, ze akurat teraz wybralam ta opcje. Wszystkim dziewczyna, ktore zdecyduja sie na ten krok zycze powodzenia! Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzisiejsza beta wynosi ok. 1600 zatem ewidentny brak ciazy  jutro czeka mnie jeszcze zabieg i bede mogla zamknac ten nieprzyjemny etap. Glownie chodzi o aspekt psychiczna, ale coz dobrze, ze akurat teraz wybralam ta opcje. Wszystkim dziewczyna, ktore zdecyduja sie na ten krok zycze powodzenia! Pozdrawiam


A skąd taki wniosek?  Brak ciąży to beta <0,1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam zapytać czy może Pani wie znaczy po opisie tego co napiszę czy mogło mg się udać ...wzięłam dwie dawki po cztery tabletki do pochwy po pierwszej praktyczne nic po drugiej skurcze podobne do tych przy porodzie tylko trochę mniejsze i zaczęłam krwawic trzeciej dawki juz niestety nie wzięłam ponieważ się bałam i szybko zasnęłam rano gdy poszłam siku wyleciał ze mnie skrzep mniej więcej 4 cm niestety  nie mogłam patrzeć na to więc szybko spuściłam wodę minął trzeci dzień krwawie ale nie bardzo jak przy miesiączce czy myśli Pani ze to juz po dodam byłam około 8 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie da się tak odpowiedzieć na 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam zapytać czy może Pani wie znaczy po opisie tego co napiszę czy mogło mg się udać ...wzięłam dwie dawki po cztery tabletki do pochwy po pierwszej praktyczne nic po drugiej skurcze podobne do tych przy porodzie tylko trochę mniejsze i zaczęłam krwawic trzeciej dawki juz niestety nie wzięłam ponieważ się bałam i szybko zasnęłam rano gdy poszłam siku wyleciał ze mnie skrzep mniej więcej 4 cm niestety  nie mogłam patrzeć na to więc szybko spuściłam wodę minął trzeci dzień krwawie ale nie bardzo jak przy miesiączce czy myśli Pani ze to juz po dodam byłam około 8 tydzień


ani pani Monika, ani pani Agnieszka, ani żadna inna pani tu nie jest wróżką i musisz iść zrobić badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Że nikt nią nie jest to o tym wiem dlatego nie zapytałam proszę powiedzieć czy na pewno mi się udało tylko czy może była w podobnej sytuacji i jej się udało ...ale dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Że nikt nią nie jest to o tym wiem dlatego nie zapytałam proszę powiedzieć czy na pewno mi się udało tylko czy może była w podobnej sytuacji i jej się udało ...ale dziękuję za odpowiedź


Ona mogła być w podobnej sytuacji i jej się udało,  a tobie mogło się nie udać . Pytanie na forum to marne potwierdzenie.

----------


## Katarzynao

> A skąd taki wniosek?  Brak ciąży to beta <0,1


Skoro 2 tyg temu oscylowalo w granicach 2.2 koła to spadek o ponad 600 o czyms swiadczy. Druga sprawa to obraz USG mocno wskazujacy na poronienie. No i oczywiscie opinia lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny..mnie się uadło po 4 razie brania tabletek art i arth forte mi pomogło. za 4 razem 
brałam co 2 h. dzięki wskazówkom jednej pani. biorąc co 3 h miałam tylko skutki uboczne i zero reakcji
 na krwawienie czy inne tego typu sprawy. byłam już bez radna.Na szczeście brałam co 2 doustnie tabletki rdzen wypuwając. Nie miałam za duzo skurczy i krwi. podczas korzystania z toalety czyłam jak coś wpadło do toalety i j4eden duży skrzep miałam i prawie wcale krwi. Następnego dnia od razu zadzwoniłam do lekarza, który 
wcześniej potwierdził ciążę (5 tydzień). wieczorem już byłam na wizycie i stwierdził brak ciąży. (6 tydzień miałam) nie krwawiłam podczas brania tabletek tylko troszkę. Natomiast lekarz stwierdził ze nie koniecznie bede mocno krwawić czasem moze to być kilka dni a faktycznie malutko krwawię dopiero jestem dzien po oraz zrobić test za tydzień i za dwa tyg wizyta.
odetchnęłam z ulgą, jednocześnie popłakałam się lecz taka była decyzja nasza wspólna, lecz jednak to przykre co robimy. Mam nadzieje ze szybko zapomnę bo przezywałam horror..poszukiwania tabletek, skutki uboczne i te ceny które płaciliśmy w dążeniu do celu. Zdobyłam na szczęście receptę i wykupiłam dwa opakowania. zostało mi 12 szt.
zostawcie do siebie namiar to się odezwę i pomogę. Tabletki kupione w aptece mam paragon.
Misia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Misiato moj mail kasia.kolewinska@vp.pl odezwij sie prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Misiato moj mail kasia.kolewinska@vp.pl odezwij sie prosze


informacja na @ pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka dotarła zawartość tj. arthrotec forte w oryginalnym blisterku było sprawdzenie zawartości 799-725-306 teraz tylko żeby się udało .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny 9 dni temu robilam sobie zabieg tabletkami arhotetec forte wzielam 12 tab. Co 3godziny po 4 tabl pod jezyk zaczelam krwawic lecialo jak z kranu i 3 duze skrzepy krwawinie trwalo 3 godziny i stop wiecej nic wczoraj zrobilam sobie test iii wyszedl pozytywnie!! Dwie czerwone krechy!!  czy w takim razie nie poronilam?? Zostalo mi 6 tabletek czy powturzyc??? Wziasc odrazu 6 dopochwowo?? To cos da? Prosze o odpowiedz dorade.. Jesli nadal jestem w ciąży to juz 9tydzien.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny 9 dni temu robilam sobie zabieg tabletkami arhotetec forte wzielam 12 tab. Co 3godziny po 4 tabl pod jezyk zaczelam krwawic lecialo jak z kranu i 3 duze skrzepy krwawinie trwalo 3 godziny i stop wiecej nic wczoraj zrobilam sobie test iii wyszedl pozytywnie!! Dwie czerwone krechy!!  czy w takim razie nie poronilam?? Zostalo mi 6 tabletek czy powturzyc??? Wziasc odrazu 6 dopochwowo?? To cos da? Prosze o odpowiedz dorade.. Jesli nadal jestem w ciąży to juz 9tydzien.


ja miałam podobnie zgłosiłam się do doktora i jajeczko obumarło, być może wydaliłas je. idz do doktora na wizytę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytat : Napisal Nie zarejestrowany Zobacz post
Czesc dziewczyny 9 dni temu robilam sobie zabieg tabletkami arhotetec forte wzielam 12 tab. Co 3godziny po 4 tabl pod jezyk zaczelam krwawic lecialo jak z kranu i 3 duze skrzepy krwawinie trwalo 3 godziny i stop wiecej nic wczoraj zrobilam sobie test iii wyszedl pozytywnie!! Dwie czerwone krechy!! czy w takim razie nie poronilam?? Zostalo mi 6 tabletek czy powturzyc??? Wziasc odrazu 6 dopochwowo?? To cos da? Prosze o odpowiedz dorade.. Jesli nadal jestem w ciąży to juz 9tydzien.




> boże , kobiety, myślcie trochę i czytajcie wątek. Ile razy się tu pisze, że test ciążowy może wychodzić pozytywny nawet 3-4 tyg po aborcji. Chcesz się przekonać,czy sie udało, robisz dwie bety....


wczoraj Ci już odpowiadałam.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytat : Napisal Nie zarejestrowany Zobacz post
> Czesc dziewczyny 9 dni temu robilam sobie zabieg tabletkami arhotetec forte wzielam 12 tab. Co 3godziny po 4 tabl pod jezyk zaczelam krwawic lecialo jak z kranu i 3 duze skrzepy krwawinie trwalo 3 godziny i stop wiecej nic wczoraj zrobilam sobie test iii wyszedl pozytywnie!! Dwie czerwone krechy!! czy w takim razie nie poronilam?? Zostalo mi 6 tabletek czy powturzyc??? Wziasc odrazu 6 dopochwowo?? To cos da? Prosze o odpowiedz dorade.. Jesli nadal jestem w ciąży to juz 9tydzien.
> 
> 
> 
> wczoraj Ci już odpowiadałam.....


Moze potrzebuje wiecej odpowiedzi i dorady niz tylko twoja opinia widzialam co napisalas to po co sie powtarzasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze potrzebuje wiecej odpowiedzi i dorady niz tylko twoja opinia widzialam co napisalas to po co sie powtarzasz.


a co innego chcesz usłyszeć ? handlarze się na becie nie znają, więc Ci nie odpowiedzą. Gonadotropina kosmówkowa wciąż krąży po Twoim organizmie, bo albo nadal jesteś w ciąży, albo tuż po poronieniu. Jej poziom spada wolno i długo, dlatego test ciążowy nawet po udanej aborcji wychodzi pozytywny do 3-4 tygodni. Z tego powodu nie jest to miarodajny sposób sprawdzania, czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może i marne ale zawsze jakieś jest i chociaż można się wypowiedzieć i napisać komuś o tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co innego chcesz usłyszeć ? handlarze się na becie nie znają, więc Ci nie odpowiedzą. Gonadotropina kosmówkowa wciąż krąży po Twoim organizmie, bo albo nadal jesteś w ciąży, albo tuż po poronieniu. Jej poziom spada wolno i długo, dlatego test ciążowy nawet po udanej aborcji wychodzi pozytywny do 3-4 tygodni. Z tego powodu nie jest to miarodajny sposób sprawdzania, czy się udało.


Rok temu w styczniu tez bralam tabletki i juz po tygodniu test pokazal ze nie jestem tylko wtamtym przypadku krwawilam przez 2 tyg a teraz 2 kuracje i nic oprócz tych 3 h krwawienia a przy drugim razie nic oprocz plamienia i bolu brzucha.  Konieczne jest lyzeczkowanie czy po prostu przyjdzie okres i sie oczysci jezeli zarodek wylecial razem z skrzepami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co czytałam na różnych forach to test ciążowy może wyjść pozytywnie nawet do dwóch tygodni ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rok temu w styczniu tez bralam tabletki i juz po tygodniu test pokazal ze nie jestem tylko wtamtym przypadku krwawilam przez 2 tyg a teraz 2 kuracje i nic oprócz tych 3 h krwawienia a przy drugim razie nic oprocz plamienia i bolu brzucha.  Konieczne jest lyzeczkowanie czy po prostu przyjdzie okres i sie oczysci jezeli zarodek wylecial razem z skrzepami


skoro krwawiłaś tylko trzy godziny, to skąd wiesz, że zarodek wyleciał ? może dalej jesteś w ciąży ? nie czekałabym do okresu, bo się możesz nie doczekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co czytałam na różnych forach to test ciążowy może wyjść pozytywnie nawet do dwóch tygodni ...wiec jedna kreska wyszła tak szybko to trochę dziwne znaczy nie znam się dobrze na tym tylko z tego co czytałam to podobniez test ciążowy do paru dni po pokazuje dwie kreski wiec nie będę się wymadRzac bo to tylko moja wypowiedź po tym co czytałam na ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro krwawiłaś tylko trzy godziny, to skąd wiesz, że zarodek wyleciał ? może dalej jesteś w ciąży ? nie czekałabym do okresu, bo się możesz nie doczekać


Bo przez te 3 godziny lecialy ze mnie okropne duze skrzepy i cycki przestaly mnie bolec i nie sa juz takie nabrzmiale

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro krwawiłaś tylko trzy godziny, to skąd wiesz, że zarodek wyleciał ? może dalej jesteś w ciąży ? nie czekałabym do okresu, bo się możesz nie doczekać


Mam jeszcze 6 tabletek mam je wziac dopochwowo?? Dla pewnosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam na sprzedaz tabletki arthrotec forte, jest to cale opakowanie zakupione w Polsce. w środku są dwa listki po 10tabletek plus uloyka. Najbardziej interesuje mnie odbór osobity. Wiecej informacji pod nr 788-474-846

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Posiadam na sprzedaz tabletki arthrotec forte, jest to cale opakowanie zakupione w Polsce. w środku są dwa listki po 10tabletek plus uloyka. Najbardziej interesuje mnie odbór osobity. Wiecej informacji pod nr 788-474-846


A z kad pani jest??

----------


## ulcia191

Witam, jestem w posiadaniu oryginalnych tabletek z Wow zaintereoswane panie zapraszam na maila ulcia191@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny chciałam zapytać czy któraś tutaj miała wyrzuty sumienia i poczucie winy ze to zrobiła nie chce tu jakichś głupich komentarzy tylko pytam bo ja dopiero teraz parę dni po nie mogę sobie tego darować wiem to minie ale czy któraś miała podobnie i jak sobie z tym radzić ja mam dwoje dzieci już i gdy patrzę na nie wtedy wszystko wraca czy to normalne czy powinnam porozmawia o tym z kimś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny chciałam zapytać czy któraś tutaj miała wyrzuty sumienia i poczucie winy ze to zrobiła nie chce tu jakichś głupich komentarzy tylko pytam bo ja dopiero teraz parę dni po nie mogę sobie tego darować wiem to minie ale czy któraś miała podobnie i jak sobie z tym radzić ja mam dwoje dzieci już i gdy patrzę na nie wtedy wszystko wraca czy to normalne czy powinnam porozmawia o tym z kimś


Myślę że powinnaś z kimś porozmawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny chciałam zapytać czy któraś tutaj miała wyrzuty sumienia i poczucie winy ze to zrobiła nie chce tu jakichś głupich komentarzy tylko pytam bo ja dopiero teraz parę dni po nie mogę sobie tego darować wiem to minie ale czy któraś miała podobnie i jak sobie z tym radzić ja mam dwoje dzieci już i gdy patrzę na nie wtedy wszystko wraca czy to normalne czy powinnam porozmawia o tym z kimś


Jeśli chcesz porozmawiać, możesz zadzwonić: 58 6 915 915.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź właśnie tylko z kim zostałam sama i w sumie nie mam nikogo komu mogła bym coś takiego opowiedzieć a psycholog trochę się boje tego bo te  zależy na jakiego się trafi szukałam w internecie czy są jakieś takie fora gdzie można porostu pogadać z kimś obcym ale niestety nie znalazłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli jednak wolałabyś "porozmawiać" na tym forum, to chętnie Ciebie "wysłucham"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jestem. Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chciałabym bardzo z kimś porozmawiać to moj mail kasia.kolewinska@vp.pl prosze o maila  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli jednak wolałabyś "porozmawiać" na tym forum, to chętnie Ciebie "wysłucham"


Uważaj na niego.  To pro lajf.  Będzie ci macil w głowie dzieciatkiem,  serduszkiem i innymi pierdolami. 

Decyzję musisz podjąć sama. Nie możesz ulegać opiniom innych.  Nikt nie przeżyje za Ciebie twojego życia.  Ty będziesz ponosić konsekwencje tej decyzji.  Albo urodzisz niechciane dziecko, albo będziesz całe życie żałować aborcji. 

Ja zrobiłam aborcję i ani przez chwilę nie żałowałam, choć mija jużtrzeci  rok.  Ale od pierwszego testu ciążowego wiedziałam, że usunę.  Nie musiałam z nikim upewnić się w swojej decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważaj na niego.  To pro lajf.  Będzie ci macil w głowie dzieciatkiem,  serduszkiem i innymi pierdolami. 
> 
> Decyzję musisz podjąć sama. Nie możesz ulegać opiniom innych.  Nikt nie przeżyje za Ciebie twojego życia.  Ty będziesz ponosić konsekwencje tej decyzji.  Albo urodzisz niechciane dziecko, albo będziesz całe życie żałować aborcji. 
> 
> Ja zrobiłam aborcję i ani przez chwilę nie żałowałam, choć mija jużtrzeci  rok.  Ale od pierwszego testu ciążowego wiedziałam, że usunę.  Nie musiałam z nikim upewnić się w swojej decyzji.


Mogłabyś  napisać do mnie na tego maila wyżej podanego prosze :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety w tym momencie nie mam jak zadzwonić do pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź właśnie tylko z kim zostałam sama i w sumie nie mam nikogo komu mogła bym coś takiego opowiedzieć a psycholog trochę się boje tego bo te  zależy na jakiego się trafi szukałam w internecie czy są jakieś takie fora gdzie można porostu pogadać z kimś obcym ale niestety nie znalazłam


pamiętaj, że po aborcji twoimi myślami rządzą głównie hormony i to minie. Gdybyś potrzebowała pogadać z kobietami po aborcji  - zapraszamy na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może racja dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec oraz cytotec.
12 szt arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł

Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
Kontakt : 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paczka dotarła zawartość tj. arthrotec forte w oryginalnym blisterku było sprawdzenie zawartości 799-725-306 teraz tylko żeby się udało .


Ja już po masa skrzepów gęsta krew teraz już tak jak przy obfitej miesiączce myśle że się powiodło po niedzieli wizyta u lekarza hmm oby powiedział że tam już  nic nie ma pozdrawiam was ciepło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam nam na sprzedaż 12 sztuk tabletek arthrotec FORTE oryginał kupione w aptece ja jestem już po i nie potrzebuje reszty. Więcej info na email: ralfikgtz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  chcialam sie zapytac jak ile brac te tabletki dopochwowo  czy brac na dwa sposoby i pod jezyk i dopochwowo bardzo prosze was o pomoc jestem juz po jednej probie nieudaniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam 4 tabletki do pochwy po 3 godz znów i 3 dawki juz niestety nie bo miałam dość silne skurcze i krwawienie nie duże wiec radze co trzy godziny po 4 tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam nam na sprzedaż 12 sztuk tabletek arthrotec FORTE oryginał kupione w aptece ja jestem już po i nie potrzebuje reszty. Więcej info na email: ralfikgtz@o2.pl


A moglabys mi podac numer do siebie?? I podac cene

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 48 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie z apteki.   sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## abc1994

Witam jestem w jakimś 3-4 tygodniu ciąży. Wczoraj o 20 przyjęłam pierwsza dawke arthrotectu dostałam drgawek, dreszczy i biegunki trochę po bolewal mnie brzuch, przed przyjęciem drugiej dawki zaczęłam krwawic, dodam że automatycznie przestały mnie boleć piersi, nie były już nabrzmiale i powiększone(ten stan utrzymuje się do tej pory). Godzina 23 druga dawka te same objawy, krwawienie (takie kapanie, bordowy lub intensywne czerwony kolor krwi od początku), godzina 2 trzecia dawka, te same objawy tyle że bez drgawek, pobolewanie brzucha, krwawienie. Ok 4 Sen. Po godzinie 7 wstałam, bóle brzucha trochę mocniejsze, jak przy okresie. Wylecialy ze mnie 3 razy niewielkie skrzepy. Teraz zaraz będzie południe a mnie brzuch trochę pobolewa, dalej trochę krwawie. Czy to działa? Nie wiem już co myśleć, głupieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , tak jak w tytule mogę odsprzedać jeśli ktoś chce. Opakowanie zwykłe nie forte. jest to nienaruszone opakowanie. Istnieje możliwość wysyłki.
więcej informacji pod aple74456@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w jakimś 3-4 tygodniu ciąży. Wczoraj o 20 przyjęłam pierwsza dawke arthrotectu dostałam drgawek, dreszczy i biegunki trochę po bolewal mnie brzuch, przed przyjęciem drugiej dawki zaczęłam krwawic, dodam że automatycznie przestały mnie boleć piersi, nie były już nabrzmiale i powiększone(ten stan utrzymuje się do tej pory). Godzina 23 druga dawka te same objawy, krwawienie (takie kapanie, bordowy lub intensywne czerwony kolor krwi od początku), godzina 2 trzecia dawka, te same objawy tyle że bez drgawek, pobolewanie brzucha, krwawienie. Ok 4 Sen. Po godzinie 7 wstałam, bóle brzucha trochę mocniejsze, jak przy okresie. Wylecialy ze mnie 3 razy niewielkie skrzepy. Teraz zaraz będzie południe a mnie brzuch trochę pobolewa, dalej trochę krwawie. Czy to działa? Nie wiem już co myśleć, głupieje


odczekaj 3 dni i umów się na wizytę do doktora.
czasem skrzepy mogły wypaść, a zarodek może żyć dalej, test ci na pewno pokaże dwie kreski ponieważ poziom hormonu utrzymuje się do 2 tyg. mnie wypadł jeden skrzep i czułam ze wpadł mi do toalety zarodek, było małe chlupnięcie jakby kamyk wpadł do wc. i nie krwawiłam prawie wcale. poszłam do doktora gin. na usg i okazło się ze poroniłam, doktor stwierdził obumarcie i krwawienie wystąpiło po 24 h. skrzepy i krwawienie oczyszczam sie tak jak mi doktor powiedział. Zbadaj sie czym prędzej, każdy organizm jest inny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A moglabys mi podac numer do siebie?? I podac cene


podaj do siebie email to ci wszystko napiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatność u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## abc1994

> odczekaj 3 dni i umów się na wizytę do doktora.
> czasem skrzepy mogły wypaść, a zarodek może żyć dalej, test ci na pewno pokaże dwie kreski ponieważ poziom hormonu utrzymuje się do 2 tyg. mnie wypadł jeden skrzep i czułam ze wpadł mi do toalety zarodek, było małe chlupnięcie jakby kamyk wpadł do wc. i nie krwawiłam prawie wcale. poszłam do doktora gin. na usg i okazło się ze poroniłam, doktor stwierdził obumarcie i krwawienie wystąpiło po 24 h. skrzepy i krwawienie oczyszczam sie tak jak mi doktor powiedział. Zbadaj sie czym prędzej, każdy organizm jest inny.


Raz na siedząc toalecie miałam takie wrażenie że coś że mnie wypadlo... Niestety nie byłam wstanie nic rozpoznac oprocz krwi no i hmm dostalam dosc ostrej biegunki jak przy grypie zoladkowej. Już mnie nic nie boli, trochę krwawie, piersi wróciły do normalnego stanu jak przed ciążą, nie mam już nadmiaru śliny w ustach i metalicznego posmaku, brzuch u dołu też wydaje się miekszy. Czy jeżeli wezmę po takim odstępie czasu (ostatnia dawka 2.30) czwarta dawke to coś się stanie? Zadziała lub będzie miało jakieś skutki uboczne? wiem że zaleca się 3 dawki..

----------


## abc1994

> odczekaj 3 dni i umów się na wizytę do doktora.
> czasem skrzepy mogły wypaść, a zarodek może żyć dalej, test ci na pewno pokaże dwie kreski ponieważ poziom hormonu utrzymuje się do 2 tyg. mnie wypadł jeden skrzep i czułam ze wpadł mi do toalety zarodek, było małe chlupnięcie jakby kamyk wpadł do wc. i nie krwawiłam prawie wcale. poszłam do doktora gin. na usg i okazło się ze poroniłam, doktor stwierdził obumarcie i krwawienie wystąpiło po 24 h. skrzepy i krwawienie oczyszczam sie tak jak mi doktor powiedział. Zbadaj sie czym prędzej, każdy organizm jest inny.


Raz na siedząc toalecie miałam takie wrażenie że coś że mnie wypadlo... Niestety nie byłam wstanie nic rozpoznac oprocz krwi no i hmm dostalam dosc ostrej biegunki jak przy grypie zoladkowej. Już mnie nic nie boli, trochę krwawie, piersi wróciły do normalnego stanu jak przed ciążą, nie mam już nadmiaru śliny w ustach i metalicznego posmaku, brzuch u dołu też wydaje się miekszy. Czy jeżeli wezmę po takim odstępie czasu (ostatnia dawka 2.30) czwarta dawke to coś się stanie? Zadziała lub będzie miało jakieś skutki uboczne? wiem że zaleca się 3 dawki..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raz na siedząc toalecie miałam takie wrażenie że coś że mnie wypadlo... Niestety nie byłam wstanie nic rozpoznac oprocz krwi no i hmm dostalam dosc ostrej biegunki jak przy grypie zoladkowej. Już mnie nic nie boli, trochę krwawie, piersi wróciły do normalnego stanu jak przed ciążą, nie mam już nadmiaru śliny w ustach i metalicznego posmaku, brzuch u dołu też wydaje się miekszy. Czy jeżeli wezmę po takim odstępie czasu (ostatnia dawka 2.30) czwarta dawke to coś się stanie? Zadziała lub będzie miało jakieś skutki uboczne? wiem że zaleca się 3 dawki..


mysle ze się udało..dla potwierdzenia idz na usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 12szt Misoprostolu zapakowane w blistrach nadaje się do 10tyg. 
więcej :
miekmarek@wp.pl

----------


## abc1994

> mysle ze się udało..dla potwierdzenia idz na usg.


no niestety mam przeczucie, że chyba niz z tego ponieważ nie mam już żadnych bóli krawaienie też ustało, tylko delkianie plamie, może mój organizm to dobrze zniósł w tak wczesnym stadium ciąży, szczerze dziwi mnie to przy tak bolesnym oresach jakie czesto miewam. Niestety usg w mojej miescoewosci to koszt 100-150 zł, musze czekać do kolejnego stypednium (po 20 kwietnia a to stanowczo za długo) bo sie całkowiecie spłukałam a dochodzą inne koszty (sama się utrzymuję) a chłopaka nie mam serca prosić bo wszystko ufundował najpierw tabletkę po, wizytę u lekarza, potem arthrotec, a też jak ja się uczy, nie pracuje. Postanowiłam zrobić badanie krwi hcg, jest o wiele tańsze... po jakim czasie najlepiej go wykonać? skoro zrobiłam to z czwartku na piątek, jeżeli udam się do szpitala we wtorek wynik będzie wiarygodny?

----------


## abc1994

> mysle ze się udało..dla potwierdzenia idz na usg.


no niestety mam przeczucie, że chyba niz z tego ponieważ nie mam już żadnych bóli krawaienie też ustało, tylko delkianie plamie, może mój organizm to dobrze zniósł w tak wczesnym stadium ciąży, szczerze dziwi mnie to przy tak bolesnym oresach jakie czesto miewam. Niestety usg w mojej miescoewosci to koszt 100-150 zł, musze czekać do kolejnego stypednium (po 20 kwietnia a to stanowczo za długo) bo sie całkowiecie spłukałam a dochodzą inne koszty (sama się utrzymuję) a chłopaka nie mam serca prosić bo wszystko ufundował najpierw tabletkę po, wizytę u lekarza, potem arthrotec, a też jak ja się uczy, nie pracuje. Postanowiłam zrobić badanie krwi hcg, jest o wiele tańsze... po jakim czasie najlepiej go wykonać? skoro zrobiłam to z czwartku na piątek, jeżeli udam się do szpitala we wtorek wynik będzie wiarygodny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no niestety mam przeczucie, że chyba niz z tego ponieważ nie mam już żadnych bóli krawaienie też ustało, tylko delkianie plamie, może mój organizm to dobrze zniósł w tak wczesnym stadium ciąży, szczerze dziwi mnie to przy tak bolesnym oresach jakie czesto miewam. Niestety usg w mojej miescoewosci to koszt 100-150 zł, musze czekać do kolejnego stypednium (po 20 kwietnia a to stanowczo za długo) bo sie całkowiecie spłukałam a dochodzą inne koszty (sama się utrzymuję) a chłopaka nie mam serca prosić bo wszystko ufundował najpierw tabletkę po, wizytę u lekarza, potem arthrotec, a też jak ja się uczy, nie pracuje. Postanowiłam zrobić badanie krwi hcg, jest o wiele tańsze... po jakim czasie najlepiej go wykonać? skoro zrobiłam to z czwartku na piątek, jeżeli udam się do szpitala we wtorek wynik będzie wiarygodny?


Mam nadzieję,że twoje dziecko przeżyło. Bardzo boisz się o siebie, o skutki uboczne, o to żeby nic się tobie nie stało złego  .a to dziecko też już czuje ból takiego wystawiania go na śmierć. Twoje dziecko ma już serce, które bije, krew różną od matki, Pojawiają się już zawiązki nerek, wątroby, trzustki,pęcherzyka żółciowego ,żołądka, jelit, płuc,tarczycy, kończy,oczu,uszu i nosa,to są fakty, a nie jak mówicie jakiś bełkot.

----------


## abc1994

> Mam nadzieję,że twoje dziecko przeżyło. Bardzo boisz się o siebie, o skutki uboczne, o to żeby nic się tobie nie stało złego  .a to dziecko też już czuje ból takiego wystawiania go na śmierć. Twoje dziecko ma już serce, które bije, krew różną od matki, Pojawiają się już zawiązki nerek, wątroby, trzustki,pęcherzyka żółciowego ,żołądka, jelit, płuc,tarczycy, kończy,oczu,uszu i nosa,to są fakty, a nie jak mówicie jakiś bełkot.


nawet jeżeli przeżyło to i tak będe musiała powtarzać kurację do skutku bo został już uszkodzony płód. Z łaski swojej zajmij się swoim życiem, bo KAŻDY JEST KOWALEM WŁASNEGO LOSU.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

+48 799 725 306 Polecam ten nr, paczka przyszla bastepnego dnia (ze sprawdzeniem). Wzielam pierwsza dawke 5 min temu. Dodam, ze przez 2 tygodnie probowalam kupuc art bezskutecznie (paczki za 350zl bez spraedzenia albo brak przesylki)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nawet jeżeli przeżyło to i tak będe musiała powtarzać kurację do skutku bo został już uszkodzony płód. Z łaski swojej zajmij się swoim życiem, bo KAŻDY JEST KOWALEM WŁASNEGO LOSU.


Nie wiadomo czy jest już to sprawa przegrana, a los tego dziecka zależy od ciebie.

----------


## marzena.marzanna

Witam, mam na stanie jeszcze kilka opakowań Arthrotec.
Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email:
marzena.marzanna@o2.pl

----------


## marzena.marzanna

Witam, mam na stanie jeszcze kilka opakowań Arthrotec.
Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email:
marzena.marzanna@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> +48 799 725 306 Polecam ten nr, paczka przyszla bastepnego dnia (ze sprawdzeniem). Wzielam pierwsza dawke 5 min temu. Dodam, ze przez 2 tygodnie probowalam kupuc art bezskutecznie (paczki za 350zl bez spraedzenia albo brak przesylki)


Jestem po 3 dawce i poza bigunka, dreszczami i bolem - zero krwi, jestem zalamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec i wzielam druga dawke i poki co tylko brzuch boli lekko. Zero krwi. Skurczow ani nic. Moze zle cos robie. Czy dopochwowo tez mozna? Zadziala? Albo rozkruszyc tabletki wyjac rdzen I wtedy trzymax pod jezykiem. Prosze o odpowiedz  :Frown:

----------


## ulcia191

> Witam, jestem w posiadaniu oryginalnych tabletek z Wow zaintereoswane panie zapraszam na maila ulcia191@hotmail.com


Wciąż aktualne

----------


## Karolajjjna

Hej jeśli wam to pomoże to opowiem wam moja historie . Zaszłam w niechcianą ciążę dodam że mam 3 letnia córkę i wychowuje ja sama . Zaczęłam myśleć co zrobić ale zdobycie tych tabletek było bardzo ciężkie w końcu dostałam niestety tabletki arthrotec forte nie zadziałały na mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po 3 dawce i poza bigunka, dreszczami i bolem - zero krwi, jestem zalamana


Hej mi ruszyło dopiero po 5 godzinach jak ostatnie tabletki wzięłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jeśli wam to pomoże to opowiem wam moja historie . Zaszłam w niechcianą ciążę dodam że mam 3 letnia córkę i wychowuje ja sama . Zaczęłam myśleć co zrobić ale zdobycie tych tabletek było bardzo ciężkie w końcu dostałam niestety tabletki arthrotec forte nie zadziałały na mnie


Na mnie za pierwszym razem też nie zadziałały brałam pod język za drugim brałam do pochwy i się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na mnie za pierwszym razem też nie zadziałały brałam pod język za drugim brałam do pochwy i się udało


Miałam dokładnie jak Ty, właściwie nadal nie wiem. Pod język nie dałam rady trzymać, więc zaczęłam dawać dopochwowo. Po pierwszej dawce nic, no może lekki ból brzucha, druga dawka, patrze, że część pierwszej dawki się rozpuszcza nadal, ale okej włożyłam. Nagle lekkie skurcze, ból jak podczas miesiączki i delikatne plamienia, początkowo ucieszyłam się, że może się zacząć. No ale o 16:40 czekała mnie ostatnia dawka. Wkładam, nadal w środku resztki poprzednich, myśle że coś jest nie tak, ale czytam że wolniej się mogą rozpuszczać. Krew zaczęła mi lecieć ciut bardziej, ale bez jakiś "wodospadów". Godzina około 21, ścisk brzucha, nie no...biegunka...taka jedno razowa póki co, poszłam do łazienki, załatwiam się i nagle jeden skrzep...nie wiem czy duży ale czuć było jak przechodził, chwile poźniej czuje kolejny. I teraz drogie Panie czy to mogło być to? Prawie 5 godzin po ostatniej dawce? Nadal lekko plamie i brzuch boli, ale jakoś ni umieram z bólu. Liczę się z tym, że każda kobieta inaczej przechodzi. Ale zastanawia się czy te skrzepy to mogło być moje poronienie czy jednak jeszcze jedną dawke wziąć. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, wzięłam 3 dawkę arthrotec i poza bólem brzucha nic.. Jestem w 9 tyg. Czy komuś zadziałał z opóźnieniem, czy jesli nadal nic to po prostu na mnie nie działa? Dzieki za odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dobry. Wczoraj uzylam arthrotec 3 dawki po 4 tab. Mialm dwa mocne skrzepy. Zaraz po nich kolejne trzy. Spore. Bo az zabolo. Nad ranen juz delikatnie krwawie. Chcialabym sie dowiedziec jak sprawdzic czy poronilam. Do ginekologa nie mam jak isc teraz. Problemy finansowe. A test ciazowy pewnie pokaze ciaze z powodu wysokiego hcg. ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty
tel. 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty
tel. 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, niestety tylko badanie USG wukluczy ciążę. Testu nawet nie masz co robić, chyba ze po 3-4 tygodniach ale wtedy bedzie juz za późno. Idź do ginekologa nawet na NFZ i powiedz, że miesiączka się spóźniła i jest bardzo obfita. Nie ryzykuj zdrowiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieję,że twoje dziecko przeżyło. Bardzo boisz się o siebie, o skutki uboczne, o to żeby nic się tobie nie stało złego  .a to dziecko też już czuje ból takiego wystawiania go na śmierć. Twoje dziecko ma już serce, które bije, krew różną od matki, Pojawiają się już zawiązki nerek, wątroby, trzustki,pęcherzyka żółciowego ,żołądka, jelit, płuc,tarczycy, kończy,oczu,uszu i nosa,to są fakty, a nie jak mówicie jakiś bełkot.


Co robisz na tym forum? Rozumiem, ze bawi cię ta prolajferska propaganda, ale wyglada to z twojej strony jakos...psychopatycznie. Dzieki za twój czas, ale naprawde nie trzeba - choc pewnie myślisz, ze walczysz w słusznej sprawie i twoja Bozia cię kiedyś wynagrodzi. 
Każda z kobiet wie, co to jest ciąża, i ze jest tam żywy embrion, ktory sie z czasem kształtuje w dziecko (lub nie, bo moze powstanie z tego zaśniad, a moze puste jajo płodowe, a moze to 5mm "dziecko" samo sie ewakuuje z powodu błędów chromosomalnych - szanse na to sa ok 25%). 
Z miłosiernym pozdrowieniem - udanej niedzieli życzę! 
Ps. A moze byś tak przed jakaś klinika in vitro poagitowal/a? Tam sa tysiące "dzieci" w cieklym azocie - i ponoć płaczą bardzo, bo im tam źle. Weź no przygarnij klika do macicy własnej lub zony/partnerki - bedzie ci lepiej i przestaniesz zawracać d...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak mi dziwnie jakos ale chce wam podziekowac... raz jusz mnie ktos tu oszukal..myslalam ze bylo za pozno 7 tydzien ale zarezykowalam . posluhalam was i zadzwonilam do tej pani ktora polecacie. na drugi dzien wyslala paczke, za 2 dni byla u mnie. nie chce mowic ile mam ;lat ale balam sie . i ta pani okazala sie bardzo uczciwa i caly czas mialam z nia kontakt przes telefon . jest mi zle i cieszko psychicznie ale juz po wszystkim , i z calego serca polecam pani a. mi pomogla  uczciwa i godna zaufania. podawalyscie jusaz jej numer ale podam jeszcze raz 570 551 661. tszymam za was kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez zamówiłam od pani ani i tez ją gorąco polecam . doradzi , pomoże . paczkę wysłała szybko i faktycznie cały czas miałyśmy kontakt . mi wystarczyły 3 dawki . u pani a można dostać całe opakowanie czyli 20 sztuk . a gdybyście miały jakieś pytania piszcie chętnie podzielę się ,,doświadczeniem ,, 
kontakt do pani a : 570 551 661

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec forte 12 tab.
Tel 733178636
Wysylka ze sprawdzeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez zamówiłam od pani ani i tez ją gorąco polecam . doradzi , pomoże . paczkę wysłała szybko i faktycznie cały czas miałyśmy kontakt . mi wystarczyły 3 dawki . u pani a można dostać całe opakowanie czyli 20 sztuk . a gdybyście miały jakieś pytania piszcie chętnie podzielę się ,,doświadczeniem ,, 
> kontakt do pani a : 570 551 661



ja tez moge polecic, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak ,jest trzy.....trzy autoreklamowe posty, napisane przez jednego handlarza. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ta pania a. faktycznie juz kilka osob poleca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli brałam dopochwowo tabletki to ile mam odczekać by pójść do ginekologa, chodzi mi o to by nie wiedział, że to przez nie poroniłam, chodzi mi o jakieś pozostałości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki w Toruniu lub okolicy

----------


## katarzynao

Witam, czy po zabiegu łyżeczkowania można odstawić antybiotyk po zaledwie 4 dniach brania? Mam przerost grzyba, mianowicie kandydoza i nawet tak krótkie zażywanie spowodowało znaczne nasilenie objawów. Zdaje sobie sprawę, że lekarzem nikt raczej tutaj nie jest ale może ktoś orientuje się czy aby na pewno będzie to bezpieczne. Lekarz zalecał aby brać go 10 dni, jednak również czytałam, że niektóre dziewczyny po zabiegu antybiotyk dostawały jedynie będąc w szpitalu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw pani j potem a i ten sam sposób pisania w każdym ogłoszeniu na dodatek tabletki kosztują u niej 300 zł co jest śmieszne zwykły arhrotec a na dodatek najpierw pieniądze trzeba przelać dopiero niby tabletki będą wysłane no dobry pomysł na robienie kobiet w desperacji w jajo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co robisz na tym forum? Rozumiem, ze bawi cię ta prolajferska propaganda, ale wyglada to z twojej strony jakos...psychopatycznie. Dzieki za twój czas, ale naprawde nie trzeba - choc pewnie myślisz, ze walczysz w słusznej sprawie i twoja Bozia cię kiedyś wynagrodzi. 
> Każda z kobiet wie, co to jest ciąża, i ze jest tam żywy embrion, ktory sie z czasem kształtuje w dziecko (lub nie, bo moze powstanie z tego zaśniad, a moze puste jajo płodowe, a moze to 5mm "dziecko" samo sie ewakuuje z powodu błędów chromosomalnych - szanse na to sa ok 25%). 
> Z miłosiernym pozdrowieniem - udanej niedzieli życzę! 
> Ps. A moze byś tak przed jakaś klinika in vitro poagitowal/a? Tam sa tysiące "dzieci" w cieklym azocie - i ponoć płaczą bardzo, bo im tam źle. Weź no przygarnij klika do macicy własnej lub zony/partnerki - bedzie ci lepiej i przestaniesz zawracać d...


To miejsce nosi nazwę forum. A forum służy wymianie myśli i poglądów, jest zaproszeniem do dyskusji. 

Nie jestem osobą, której odpowiadaleś ale cieszy mnie to, że możemy tutaj zobaczyć też wypowiedzi opowiadajace się za życiem. Dyskusja osób o jednym poglądzie jest zamknięta, elitarna. 

Denerwuje mnie i smuci to ciągłe wyganianie proliferów. Może ta agresja odkrywa strach przed popełnionym błędem. Jest wyrzutem sumienia. 

Podejrzewam, że przez wielu odwiedzających to forum, moje odczucia mogą być dzielone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

faktycznie trzeba jej wplacac na konto ale nikogo jeszcze nie oszukala i jakos dziewczyny ja polecaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To miejsce nosi nazwę forum. A forum służy wymianie myśli i poglądów, jest zaproszeniem do dyskusji. 
> 
> Nie jestem osobą, której odpowiadaleś ale cieszy mnie to, że możemy tutaj zobaczyć też wypowiedzi opowiadajace się za życiem. Dyskusja osób o jednym poglądzie jest zamknięta, elitarna. 
> 
> Denerwuje mnie i smuci to ciągłe wyganianie proliferów. Może ta agresja odkrywa strach przed popełnionym błędem. Jest wyrzutem sumienia. 
> 
> Podejrzewam, że przez wielu odwiedzających to forum, moje odczucia mogą być dzielone.



Wyobraź sobie łaskawie, że jesteś wegetarianinem.

I wchodzisz na forum o nazwie "Jemy tylko zielone !".

I gadasz sobie tam z innymi wegetarianami o sałatkach i kiełkach.

 Ale przyłazi wstrętny mięsożerca, i zaczyna Wam mendzić, że on lubi wieprzowinkę i skrzydełka i czemu Wy tego nie jecie ?
Wy grzecznie odpowiadacie, że nie lubicie. I żeby poszedł na forum dla mięsożerców.
 Ale on nie chce. 
I tak siedzi i mendzi i mendzi...
.Czy jest Wam miło ?
 Nie jest prawda ? 
Więc przeczytaj łaskawie tytuł tego wątku jeszcze raz, a jeśli masz problem, to ja Ci przeliteruję :

 A R T H R O T E C   N A   P O R O N I E N I E ...

NA PORONIENIE, dotarło ? Nikt tu nie chce rodzić dzieci, kapewu ??

----------


## Miśó

prosze poświęć chwilę i zobacz świadectwa kobiet po....
aborcja.abort24.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze poświęć chwilę i zobacz świadectwa kobiet po....
> aborcja.abort24.org


Proszę, odpier..l się. I zajmij sie swoim sumieniem, a nie cudzym. A co za tym idzie  - zajmij się tez swoją macicą i swoimi embrionami lub dziećmi, jak wolisz. A jesli tak bliskie są ci cudze zarodki, to padła juz propozycja - "adoptuj" sobie te które tkwią w azocie i których krzyki słyszą niektórzy posłowie. 
A tak naprawde, to uderz sie w pierś i przyznaj, ze tak naprawde masz w dupie i te embriony, i te dzieci, które potencjalnie mogłyby z nich powstać. Chcesz po prostu poczuć sie lepiej - taka dziwaczna przypadłość jednostek niemajacych zbyt ciekawego życia, ani zewnetrznego, ani wewnętrznego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyobraź sobie łaskawie, że jesteś wegetarianinem.
> 
> I wchodzisz na forum o nazwie "Jemy tylko zielone !".
> 
> I gadasz sobie tam z innymi wegetarianami o sałatkach i kiełkach.
> 
>  Ale przyłazi wstrętny mięsożerca, i zaczyna Wam mendzić, że on lubi wieprzowinkę i skrzydełka i czemu Wy tego nie jecie ?
> Wy grzecznie odpowiadacie, że nie lubicie. I żeby poszedł na forum dla mięsożerców.
>  Ale on nie chce. 
> ...


Dokładnie tak, pytanie tylko po cholerę ten mięsożerca tam włazi? Nie wystarczy mu, ze sam jest przekonany do wieprzowiny, on czuje jeszcze przemożną potrzebę, zeby NAWRÓCIĆ innych na swoją ideologię. 
Czyli - sam jest niepewny swoich przekonań lub jest skrajnym idiotą, którego przegonili z forum mięsożercow.. :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie - czy jesli arthrotec nie zadziałał po 24h od ostatniej dawki, to juz nie zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie - czy jesli arthrotec nie zadziałał po 24h od ostatniej dawki, to juz nie zadziała?


odczekaj jeszczę, ja zażyłam w czwartek ostatnia dawka o 2.30 (już piątek), niby krwawiłam ale tylko przez jakieś 2 h potem, cała sobotę miałam leciutkie krwawienie byłam załamana, bo wiedziałam, że musze to powtórzyć niestety mogłam to zrobić w najbliższy poniedziałek. Wczoraj siostra zaproponowała mi rower (1 jazda w tym sezonie) po przejażdżce coś zaczęło się dziać (troche krwawiłam, ból jajników szczególnie prawego). Wstałam dziś rano i na bieliźnie widniał skrzep wielkosci paznokcia u kciuka, ubrałam się popędziłam na rower, następnie 10 min ćw brzucha i 15 nóg (z przysiadami dodatkowo z 2kg hantlami) no i zaczęło się spore krwawienie, po ok 2h podpaska zaczęła przeciekać a na niej widniały 3 skrzepy w tym jeden był taki jasno różowy z białymi żyłkami i krwawię do tej pory, brzuch mnie dalej pobolewa. Jestem dobrej myśli, we wtorek ide na usg, jeśli sie nie uda, cóż powtórzę to, do skutku. Jednakże nie panikuj ja panikowałam, i pomógł mi soczysty opier mojego chłopaka który zmotywował mnie tym do działania, jeżeli będziesz spięta możesz się 'blokować' wysil się fizycznie nie siedź bezczynnie, wbij sobie do głowy że się uda, powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ja zamawiałam art od  Z 306 końcówką  wysyła za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i niezdziera cena nie jest wygórowana .Brałam w niedzielę do pochwy myślę że się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie - czy jesli arthrotec nie zadziałał po 24h od ostatniej dawki, to juz nie zadziała?


czasem może tak być mi pomógł za 3 razem..ale jak koleznaka wspomniała należy się wysilać, skakać biegać by nie siedzieć lub leżeć..ja miałam krwawienie za 3 próbą i udało się. nie poddawaj sie.Ciepła kąpiel, nasiadówka napar rumiankowy sobie zrób, ciepła woda na brzuch.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanko jestem 
po zastosowaniu zestawu z women on web w instrukcji napisano ze do ginekologa należy iść dopiero 2 tygodnie po, jednak wcześniej zrobiłam betę i spadła z 7000 do 1700. Ogólnie po wzięciu bardzo mocno krwawiłam i miałam skrzepy i bóle brzucha, krwawiłam mocno przez 7 dni mam nadzieje ze sie udało to był 6 tydzien, teraz minęło 2 tygodnie jestem umówiona na wizytę i zastanawiam sie czy powiedzieć ze byłam w ciąży i poroniłam czy udawać ze nic nie wiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalne tabletki:
12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki przed zapłata. Mój tel 507.150.272

----------


## NIE UDALO SIE ZALAMANA

Witam wszystkich mam problem i to powazny jakies 3 tygodnie temu dokonalam aborcji popszez zazycie tabletek art wygladalo ze sie udalo mialam dreszcze bule i krwawienie i na koniec wielki skrzep o wielkosci 5-6 cm i skrzepy mniejsze po kilku godzinach czulam sie dobrze a i piersi przestaly mnie bolec i mdlosci pszeszly czulam sie swietnie to po wszystkim pomyslalam lecz zrobilam test ciazowy wczoraj rano i wyszedl pozytywny choc jedna kreska jest jasniejsza i niewiem co teraz myslec moze ktos mi doradzic zalamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje na już arthrotec całe oryginalne opakowanie! ! Proszę pisać na maila ajka136pom@gmaail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje na już arthrotec całe oryginalne opakowanie! ! Proszę pisać na maila ajka136pom@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich mam problem i to pczułe eny jakies 3 tygodnie temu dokonalam aborcji popszez zazycie tabletek art wyglada ze sie udalo mialam dreszcze bule i krwawienie i na koniec wielki skrzeAle  wielkosci 5-6 cm i skrzepy mniejsze po kilku godzinach czulam sie dobrze a i piersi przestaly mnie bolec i mdlosci pszeszly czulam sie swietnie to po wszystkim pomyslalam lecz zrobilam test ciazowy wczoraj rano i wyszedl pozytywny choc jedna kreska jest jasniejsza i niewiem co teraz myslec moze ktos mi doradzic zalamana


Hcg (hormon ciążowy) utrzymuje sie we krwi dosc długo a testy sa raczej czułe, wiec wykrywaja go nawet prxy niskich wartościach. Najlepiej idz na usg albo chociaz sprawdz bhcg dwa razy w odległości 48h - jak spada, to znaczy ze sie udalo. Ale potem i tak usg czy wszystko sie oczyscilo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czasem może tak być mi pomógł za 3 razem..ale jak koleznaka wspomniała należy się wysilać, skakać biegać by nie siedzieć lub leżeć..ja miałam krwawienie za 3 próbą i udało się. nie poddawaj sie.Ciepła kąpiel, nasiadówka napar rumiankowy sobie zrób, ciepła woda na brzuch.


Dziękuję dziewczyny, zrobię jak radzicie. Niepotrzebnie leżalam na kanapie w oczekiwaniu..
myślałam, ze tak bedzie lepiej, bo a nuz sie za chwile zacznie i balam sie krwotoku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje na już arthrotec całe oryginalne opakowanie! ! Proszę pisać na maila ajka136pom@gmail.com


prosze poświęć chwilę i zobacz świadectwa kobiet po....
aborcja.abort24.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanko jestem 
> po zastosowaniu zestawu z women on web w instrukcji napisano ze do ginekologa należy iść dopiero 2 tygodnie po, jednak wcześniej zrobiłam betę i spadła z 7000 do 1700. Ogólnie po wzięciu bardzo mocno krwawiłam i miałam skrzepy i bóle brzucha, krwawiłam mocno przez 7 dni mam nadzieje ze sie udało to był 6 tydzien, teraz minęło 2 tygodnie jestem umówiona na wizytę i zastanawiam sie czy powiedzieć ze byłam w ciąży i poroniłam czy udawać ze nic nie wiem?


ja bym na wszelki chyba powiedziała - dokładniej Cię sprawdzi. Cos w stylu, ze zrobiłaś test i byl pozytywny ale tydzień czy dwa pozniej dostalas mocnego krwawienia i sadzisz, ze poronilas..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze poświęć chwilę i zobacz świadectwa kobiet po....
> aborcja.abort24.org


jeśli jestes jedną z nich, to współczuje - idź na terapię, z reguly po max 6 mcach wszelkie wyrzuty 
sumienia mijają (wiem co mówię z doświadczenia). Chyba, ze kobieta została w jakis sposob zmuszona przezkogos do aborcji - wtedy moze sie to ciagnac dluzej, ale tez jest to do przepracowania. Daj znac jesli potrzebujesz takiej pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze po sprawdzeniu, moge wysłac zdjęcia i paragon z apteki, odbiór osobisty możliwy w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli jestes jedną z nich, to współczuje - idź na terapię, z reguly po max 6 mcach wszelkie wyrzuty 
> sumienia mijają (wiem co mówię z doświadczenia). Chyba, ze kobieta została w jakis sposob zmuszona przezkogos do aborcji - wtedy moze sie to ciagnac dluzej, ale tez jest to do przepracowania. Daj znac jesli potrzebujesz takiej pomocy.


Nie jestem. Współczuję każdej kobiecie , która to przeszła. Chcę pomóc :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze po sprawdzeniu, moge wysłac zdjęcia i paragon z apteki, odbiór osobisty możliwy w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com


Arthrotec zabija bardzo małe dzieci. Niszczy psyche ich matek. Bierzesz na siebie duuuuużą odpowiedzialność. Mogę spróbować Ci z tego wyjść. Napisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem po drugiej próbie z art. Pierwsza skonczyla sie klapa a druga sukcesem potwierdzonym dzisiaj przez ginekologa. Jezeli byl by ktos chetny to zostalo mi12 tabletek art.  Sprzedam za 100zl. Zostawie meila ddomini22@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam prosze pomozcie mi jestem w tracie kuracj tabletkami jestem po 3dawkach i  juz po pierwszej dawce krwawilam a po drugiej przestalo leciec ale bardzo mnie brzuch boli  stosuje je dopochwowo i pod jezyk w ostatniej dawce wzielm tylko dopochwowo czy to zle  i sie znowu nieuda  prosze pomozcie mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczekaj jeszcze...ja zaczelam krwawic dopiero 2godz po 3dawce. U kazdego dziala inaczej. Narazie sie nie stresuj,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 20 tabletek Arthrotecu w oryginalnym opakowaniu, mozliwosc odbioru osobistego w Pile lub okolicach, moge tez pomoc lub odpowiedzieć na pytania bo sama to przeszłam, piszcie na kasia302@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczekaj jeszcze...ja zaczelam krwawic dopiero 2godz po 3dawce. U kazdego dziala inaczej. Narazie sie nie stresuj,


Tylko ze ostatnia dawka byla o 20 a mi nic Niejest nie krwawie bol brzucha jest mniejszy chce wziasc jeszxze jedna dawke a tam  mi sie wydaje ze mam pelno tych tab czy to sa tyljo rdzenie czy one sie poprostu nierozpuscily  co mam robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ej mam do sprzedania Arthrotec więcej informacji na werciass@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem. Współczuję każdej kobiecie , która to przeszła. Chcę pomóc


Podstawowa rada psychologiczna to spytać JAK możesz pomoc zanim zaczniesz pomagać na siłę (bo to nazywa się gwałt, wiesz?). To, co robisz, jest zupełnie czymś innym - jest to wciskanie własnej interpretacji zdarzeń, o których nie masz pojęcia oraz rzekomej "pomocy" na siłę komuś, kto tego zupełnie nie potrzebuje, a nawet 
wprost i bardzo wyraźnie mówi Ci, że przeszkadzasz. 
A zatem odejdź w spokoju i pomóż tym, którym Twoja pomoc bedzie naprawde potrzebna  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec zabija bardzo małe dzieci. Niszczy psyche ich matek. Bierzesz na siebie duuuuużą odpowiedzialność. Mogę spróbować Ci z tego wyjść. Napisz.


Oj dziecko, idź do szkoły, zeby skończyć przynajmniej gimnazjum - bo ewidentnie nie wiesz, o czym piszesz. Miłego dnia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy po zabiegu łyżeczkowania można odstawić antybiotyk po zaledwie 4 dniach brania? Mam przerost grzyba, mianowicie kandydoza i nawet tak krótkie zażywanie spowodowało znaczne nasilenie objawów. Zdaje sobie sprawę, że lekarzem nikt raczej tutaj nie jest ale może ktoś orientuje się czy aby na pewno będzie to bezpieczne. Lekarz zalecał aby brać go 10 dni, jednak również czytałam, że niektóre dziewczyny po zabiegu antybiotyk dostawały jedynie będąc w szpitalu.


Ja brałam przez 5 dni, tyle mi kazali i wystarczyło, nic mi potem nie było  - ale lepiej spytaja jeszcze swojego lekarza. Z reguły antybiotyk bierze sie do konca. Moze bierz jednocześnie jakiś probiotyk? W aptece Ci doradzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko ze ostatnia dawka byla o 20 a mi nic Niejest nie krwawie bol brzucha jest mniejszy chce wziasc jeszxze jedna dawke a tam  mi sie wydaje ze mam pelno tych tab czy to sa tyljo rdzenie czy one sie poprostu nierozpuscily  co mam robic


Hej, miałam to samo - zapchalam sie tymi tabletkami (powinno sie je lekko zwilżyć przed zaaplikowaniem), ale zero reakcji. Wróciłam do swojej ginekolog (byłam w trochę innej sytuacji, bo zarodek juz obumarl, dlatego warto jak ktos pisał wczesniej, sprawdzić na usg czy ta ciąża jest w ogóle do utrzymania), a ona wyjęła mi prawie nie rozpuszczone tabletki.. Wzięłam potem arthro forte doustnie i poszło. Tylko doustnie podobno trzeba uważać te rdzenie (lek przeciwbólowy diklofenak) bo mozna sie bardzo źle czuć po przedawkowaniu ich,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To chyba nic z tego. Ja tez za 1razem nie kkrwawilam i niestety sie nie udalo. Poczekaj z 2dni i podejmij druga probe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Forumowiczki, które są już po "kuracji" z ART. Ja wzięłam je w sobotę, łącznie 12 tabletek. w niedzielę rano wyleciało ze mnie tak jakby skrzepy, a później normalnie jak bym miała okres i tak jest do dziś. Nie wiem czy się udało, bo brzuch tzn"macicę" mam wciąż jakby był tam balon i piersi mnie jeszcze bolą. Wy też tak miałyście. Proszę o odpowiedzi osób, które mają o tym pojęcie. Pozdrawiam K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec forte.Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. Prosze o sms pod nr 788-475-224

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ja zamawiałam art od  Z 306 końcówką  wysyła za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i niezdziera cena nie jest wygórowana .Brałam w niedzielę do pochwy myślę że się udało.


Już po USG po ciąży nie ma śladu a to że okres mi się spóźniał to niby wina hormonów tak stwierdziła Pani ginekolog nic nie zauważyła że art brałam  :Smile:  trzymam kciuki za wszystkie dziewczynki które są jeszcze przed .

----------


## Obca

Arthrotec co trzecią kobietę zawodzi. 

Sprzedam sprawdzony i skuteczny w 100% Cytotec.
Tel. 883125454

----------


## nie udalo sie zalamana

> Hcg (hormon ciążowy) utrzymuje sie we krwi dosc długo a testy sa raczej czułe, wiec wykrywaja go nawet prxy niskich wartościach. Najlepiej idz na usg albo chociaz sprawdz bhcg dwa razy w odległości 48h - jak spada, to znaczy ze sie udalo. Ale potem i tak usg czy wszystko sie oczyscilo.


dziekuje ci bardzo za rade tylko teraz to nie mozliwe jestem w anglii raczej musze postarac sie aby zdobyc tu tabletki poronne moze ktos ma namiary na tabletki w anglii pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc! Znacie moze jakiegos dobrego gin we wroclawiu? Nie pro-life oczywiscie? Jestem po 2 nieudanych probach (zestaw z wow i artro)  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc! Znacie moze jakiegos dobrego gin we wroclawiu? Nie pro-life oczywiscie? Jestem po 2 nieudanych probach (zestaw z wow i artro)


A skąd miałaś ten zestaw?  Jak dawkowalas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim zaczniecie sprzedawać to się zastanówcie, czy chcecie miec w związku z pomoca w przerwaniu ciązy sprawę w sądzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw zamawialam z woman on web, pozniej kupilam sam artro (nie chcialam czekac kolejnych 2 tyg). Art 4 razy po 4 co 3h (czesc doustnie, czesc dopochwowo i chyba przez to sie nie udalo - ne rozpuscily sie do konca)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw zamawialam z woman on web, pozniej kupilam sam artro (nie chcialam czekac kolejnych 2 tyg). Art 4 razy po 4 co 3h (czesc doustnie, czesc dopochwowo i chyba przez to sie nie udalo - ne rozpuscily sie do konca)


no ale brałaś ten zestaw ? i co się po nim działo ? pytam, bo nie spotkałam się z przypadkiem, żeby na kogoś nie zadziałał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam 25.03 zestaw z wow, dzisiaj moja paczka została zatrzymana przez urząd w warszawie. co mogę zrobić żeby wysłali ją dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje ci bardzo za rade tylko teraz to nie mozliwe jestem w anglii raczej musze postarac sie aby zdobyc tu tabletki poronne moze ktos ma namiary na tabletki w anglii pozdrawiam


Hej, no ale w UK masz dostęp do aborcji praktycznie na życzenie, do tabletek tez (nie wiem, czy na receptę,) - chyba, ze nie masz ubezpieczenia ale wtedy i tak jakieś organizacje są pewnie w stanie Ci pomoóc. Wyguglaj temat i znajdziesz informacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamówiłam 25.03 zestaw z wow, dzisiaj moja paczka została zatrzymana przez urząd w warszawie. co mogę zrobić żeby wysłali ją dalej?


Jaki masz status na śledzeniu poczty polskiej ? "zatrzymano przez UC"? to normalna procedura, paczka niedługo ruszy dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, no ale w UK masz dostęp do aborcji praktycznie na życzenie, do tabletek tez (nie wiem, czy na receptę,) - chyba, ze nie masz ubezpieczenia ale wtedy i tak jakieś organizacje są pewnie w stanie Ci pomoóc. Wyguglaj temat i znajdziesz informacje.


wpisz w google "marie stopes", albo napisz do womenhelp.org. One wskażą Ci do kogo możesz się zwrócić o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki masz status na śledzeniu poczty polskiej ? "zatrzymano przez UC"? to normalna procedura, paczka niedługo ruszy dalej


Byl dokladnie taki sam status jak napisałaś. 10 minut temu wysłali ją dalej. Myślicie, że lepiej poczekać jeszcze kilka dni aż przyjdzie czy wziać arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byl dokladnie taki sam status jak napisałaś. 10 minut temu wysłali ją dalej. Myślicie, że lepiej poczekać jeszcze kilka dni aż przyjdzie czy wziać arthrotec?


No pewnie ze poczekać.  Pewnie jutro będzie.  Po co ładować w siebie arthrotec,  który nie wiadomo, czy pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już po USG po ciąży nie ma śladu a to że okres mi się spóźniał to niby wina hormonów tak stwierdziła Pani ginekolog nic nie zauważyła że art brałam  trzymam kciuki za wszystkie dziewczynki które są jeszcze przed .


a jak masz jak jesteś po? bolą Cie jeszcze piersi, masz wzdęty brzuch i wszystko opuchnięte w środku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak masz jak jesteś po? bolą Cie jeszcze piersi, masz wzdęty brzuch i wszystko opuchnięte w środku


pytam, bo właśnie jestem po a w poniedziałek dopiero mam usg, bo wcześniej nie było terminów. Nie wiem czy może nie zrobić tego jeszcze raz

----------


## abc1994

U mnie sprawa wygląda następująco. Byłam dziś w szpitalu z nadzieia dokładnych badań pobrali mi tylko krew (na pytanie czy jestem w ciąży odpowiedziałam że nic nie wiem że mój okres się spóźnił 5 dni i go dopiero dostałam Ale strasznie obfity i bolesny). Po badaniu krwi Pani doktor powiedziała że według wyników ciąża była i jest ALE względu na niski poziom bety proponują mi pobyt na oddziale w celu dalszych badan. Oczywiście posyłam do domu nie mogę sobie pozwolić na pobyt w szpitalu, jestem wściekła ze nie zrobi mi dopochwowego usg. Czy niski wskaźnik świadczy o tym że się udało? Nie mam juz obiawow ciąży piersi w ogóle nie bolą, nie jestem zmęczona. Tabletki brałam w piątek mocne najintensywniejsze krwawienie wystąpiło w niedzielę. Nie mogę sobie pozwolić na wizytę prywatną nie stać mnie. Może powtórzę to? zostało mi 8 tabletek..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no ale brałaś ten zestaw ? i co się po nim działo ? pytam, bo nie spotkałam się z przypadkiem, żeby na kogoś nie zadziałał



Bralam, bardzo mocny bol brzucha i miesni, biegunka, troche krwi (mało).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie sprawa wygląda następująco. Byłam dziś w szpitalu z nadzieia dokładnych badań pobrali mi tylko krew (na pytanie czy jestem w ciąży odpowiedziałam że nic nie wiem że mój okres się spóźnił 5 dni i go dopiero dostałam Ale strasznie obfity i bolesny). Po badaniu krwi Pani doktor powiedziała że według wyników ciąża była i jest ALE względu na niski poziom bety proponują mi pobyt na oddziale w celu dalszych badan. Oczywiście posyłam do domu nie mogę sobie pozwolić na pobyt w szpitalu, jestem wściekła ze nie zrobi mi dopochwowego usg. Czy niski wskaźnik świadczy o tym że się udało? Nie mam juz obiawow ciąży piersi w ogóle nie bolą, nie jestem zmęczona. Tabletki brałam w piątek mocne najintensywniejsze krwawienie wystąpiło w niedzielę. Nie mogę sobie pozwolić na wizytę prywatną nie stać mnie. Może powtórzę to? zostało mi 8 tabletek..


Moze to glupie pytanie, ale po prostu poszlas do szpitala i powiedzialas, ze dostalas bardzo bolesnej miesiaczki? Na SOR czy jak? Chcialabym zrobic badania, ale wolalabym nie wydawac znow na prywatnego lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze to glupie pytanie, ale po prostu poszlas do szpitala i powiedzialas, ze dostalas bardzo bolesnej miesiaczki? Na SOR czy jak? Chcialabym zrobic badania, ale wolalabym nie wydawac znow na prywatnego lekarza.


Udała się na izbę przyjęć powiedziałam, że obficie krwawie od czwartku z dróg rodnych i jestem na ketonalu bo nie jestem w stanie wytrzymać z bólu. Liczyłam na dokładne badanie, ale się przeliczyłam pani doktor zbadała mnie jedynie na samolocie nie stwierdziła nic, tylko kazała pielęgniarce pobrać krew. Jutro ide do przychodni znowu zrobić test na beta (do szpitala już nie pójdę chcieli mnie przecież położyć na oddział) jeżeli będzie mniejsze niż moje dzisiejsze 135 to znaczy że się udało i nic nie musze powtarzać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralam, bardzo mocny bol brzucha i miesni, biegunka, troche krwi (mało).


a byłaś po tym zestawie sprawdzić co z ciążą ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyobraź sobie łaskawie, że jesteś wegetarianinem.
> 
> I wchodzisz na forum o nazwie "Jemy tylko zielone !".
> 
> I gadasz sobie tam z innymi wegetarianami o sałatkach i kiełkach.
> 
>  Ale przyłazi wstrętny mięsożerca, i zaczyna Wam mendzić, że on lubi wieprzowinkę i skrzydełka i czemu Wy tego nie jecie ?
> Wy grzecznie odpowiadacie, że nie lubicie. I żeby poszedł na forum dla mięsożerców.
>  Ale on nie chce. 
> ...


Otóż chętnie zetknąłbym się w dyskusji z poglądem tego mięsożercy. Ostatecznie dzięki rozmowom zweryfikowało się wiele moich poglądów. Może i mięsko bym wprowadził do swojej diety, kto wie.

Ten kto nie chce urodzić, nie urodzi. Chyba, że zmieni zdanie. Aborcja, to często jedna z ważniejszych decyzji. Decyzje zwykle podejmuje się wychodząc z pewnego zmagania, czasem z wahania. Żeby podjąć ją świadomie trzeba widzieć pelen ogląd problemu.

Mówisz, że tutaj wszyscy mają już decyzję. Otóż nie, nie wszyscy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Otóż chętnie zetknąłbym się w dyskusji z poglądem tego mięsożercy. Ostatecznie dzięki rozmowom zweryfikowało się wiele moich poglądów. Może i mięsko bym wprowadził do swojej diety, kto wie.
> 
> Ten kto nie chce urodzić, nie urodzi. Chyba, że zmieni zdanie. Aborcja, to często jedna z ważniejszych decyzji. Decyzje zwykle podejmuje się wychodząc z pewnego zmagania, czasem z wahania. Żeby podjąć ją świadomie trzeba widzieć pelen ogląd problemu.
> 
> Mówisz, że tutaj wszyscy mają już decyzję. Otóż nie, nie wszyscy.


Faktycznie masz problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem - jeszcze raz przeczytaj (moze na głos?) tytuł tego wątku, on nie brzmi "rozterki i dylematy przed aborcja - prośba o pomoc". Załóż sobie taki wątek i rozkminiaj wte i wewte do woli, a nie trollujesz na wątku o arthrotecu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udała się na izbę przyjęć powiedziałam, że obficie krwawie od czwartku z dróg rodnych i jestem na ketonalu bo nie jestem w stanie wytrzymać z bólu. Liczyłam na dokładne badanie, ale się przeliczyłam pani doktor zbadała mnie jedynie na samolocie nie stwierdziła nic, tylko kazała pielęgniarce pobrać krew. Jutro ide do przychodni znowu zrobić test na beta (do szpitala już nie pójdę chcieli mnie przecież położyć na oddział) jeżeli będzie mniejsze niż moje dzisiejsze 135 to znaczy że się udało i nic nie musze powtarzać.


135 to mało, miałam mniej więcej tyle 2 dni po spóźnionym okresie, wiec bądź dobrej myśli, to raczej jest juz końcówka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arhtrotec 20 tabletek 150 zł


Pilne!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec zwykły (nie forte) 20 tabletek
Wyśle za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Cena 150 zł

tel. 577 650 246

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny  moze wy mi pomozecie.. za pierwszym razem wzielam art i jeden dzien krwawilam i wylecialo cos ze mnie w ksztalcie galarety( co to moglo byc) zrobilam bete ale dalej rosla wiec dwa dni temu powtorzylam znow lekko krwawilam i na tym sie skonczylo  jutro dopiero ide bete zrobic ale piersi nadal mam opuchniete i bardzo mnie bola  jak myslicie udalo sie czy nie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec forte, w opakowaniu jest 20tab. Interesuje mnie odbior osobisty ale tez moge wyslac tabletki. Tabletki są zakupione w Polsce.

 Tel 500-505-230

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 10 sztuk arthrotec forte  w całości lub na sztuki. Cena do uzgodnienia. Info sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## ulcia191

Posiadam oryginalne tabletki od WoW, zainteresowane panie proszę pisać na mail ulcia191@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a byłaś po tym zestawie sprawdzić co z ciążą ?


Robilam bete. 
Ale po tym artro zalamalam sie chyba za wczesnie - bralam w piatek a dzisiaj wylecialo ze mnie cos sporego + duzo krwi wiec jest jeszcze nadzieja. W piatek ide do lekarza upewnic sie czy wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam wczoraj że urząd celny zatrzymał moją paczkę z wow w warszawie, mówiłyście, że to normale. Dzisiaj urzad celny zatrzymał ją ponownie tyle, że już w przemyślu, a godzinę później pokazała się informacja, że urząd zatrzymał ją w cle. To dalej jest standardowa procedura czy będą chcieli ją odesłać do wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty
tel. 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałam wczoraj że urząd celny zatrzymał moją paczkę z wow w warszawie, mówiłyście, że to normale. Dzisiaj urzad celny zatrzymał ją ponownie tyle, że już w przemyślu, a godzinę później pokazała się informacja, że urząd zatrzymał ją w cle. To dalej jest standardowa procedura czy będą chcieli ją odesłać do wow?


Podkarpackie to niebezpieczne województwo i nie powinna była być w ogole tam wysłana paczka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robilam bete. 
> Ale po tym artro zalamalam sie chyba za wczesnie - bralam w piatek a dzisiaj wylecialo ze mnie cos sporego + duzo krwi wiec jest jeszcze nadzieja. W piatek ide do lekarza upewnic sie czy wszystko ok.


ale jedną betę ? czy dwie ? w jakim odstępie ? jakie miałaś wyniki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podkarpackie to niebezpieczne województwo i nie powinna była być w ogole tam wysłana paczka.



Jak zamawiałam widziałam województwa do których nie wysyłają, ale podkarpacia tam nie było. Chciałabym tylko wiedzieć co dalej z tym zrobić..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak zamawiałam widziałam województwa do których nie wysyłają, ale podkarpacia tam nie było. Chciałabym tylko wiedzieć co dalej z tym zrobić..


na maszwybor.net masz mapkę z niebezpiecznymi województwami. i tam podkarpackie jest zaznaczone.

----------


## abc1994

Mam do sprzedania jedno opakowanie Arthrotec. 
200 zł (możliwość negocjacji). 
Odbiór tylko i wyłącznie osobisty. Woj Lubelskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie receptę na arthrotec, bądź cytotec. Ewentualnie kontakt do osoby, która wypisze. Proszę zostawić jakiś namiar to się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec lek jest w listku pakowany po 10 sztuk na odwrocie jest data ważności oraz numer serii wysyłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą cena 350 zl za listek 10 sztuk tel 729264911 proszę najpierw o sms tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny  moze wy mi pomozecie.. za pierwszym razem wzielam art i jeden dzien krwawilam i wylecialo cos ze mnie w ksztalcie galarety( co to moglo byc) zrobilam bete ale dalej rosla wiec dwa dni temu powtorzylam znow lekko krwawilam i na tym sie skonczylo  jutro dopiero ide bete zrobic ale piersi nadal mam opuchniete i bardzo mnie bola  jak myslicie udalo sie czy nie ?


Sprawdź te betę i najlepiej usg - nie da sie stwierdzić inaczej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd bierzecie te tabletki? Gdzie je można dostać? Czy lekarz wypisze bez problemu receptę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd bierzecie te tabletki? Gdzie je można dostać? Czy lekarz wypisze bez problemu receptę?


ja zamawiałam na womenhelp.org, po dwóch nieudanych próbach z arthrotekiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd bierzecie te tabletki? Gdzie je można dostać? Czy lekarz wypisze bez problemu receptę?


Zastanów się jeszcze!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty Warszawa

Oryginalne tabletki w blistrach prosto z apteki

tel.*697-003-991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty Warszawa

Oryginalne tabletki w blistrach prosto z apteki

tel. 697-003-991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec forte, w opakowaniu jest 20tab. Interesuje mnie odbior osobisty ale tez moge wyslac tabletki. Tabletki są zakupione w Polsce.

Tel 500-535-230

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

są tu panie ktore po akcji z tab. zaszły ponownie w ciąze ?? czy wszystko było dobrze bez żadnych komplikacji ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jestem po zostało mi 12 szt tab,arth forte. chętnie sprzedam nie chce ich juz w 
domu mieć bo same wspomnienia.
sprzedam za 150 zł wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, dołączę foto oraz paragon. tab kupione z apteki.
zostaw maila odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyool

mam pytanie czy searle 1411 to jest arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o co chodzi z tym rdzeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 48 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec cena 50 zł malina17

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jestem po zostało mi 12 szt tab,arth forte. chętnie sprzedam nie chce ich juz w 
> domu mieć bo same wspomnienia.
> sprzedam za 150 zł wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, dołączę foto oraz paragon. tab kupione z apteki.
> zostaw maila odezwę się.


A co sobie kupisz za te 150 zł ? Ta rzecz już nie będzie powodować wspomnień ? Nie chcesz mieć ich w domu to wywal do śmieci,  albo oddaj potrzebujacej po kosztach wysyłki,  a nie próbujesz jeszcze zarobić udając nieszczęśliwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec cena 50 zł malina17


ile chcesz za tabletki odezwij sie crazylook@op.pl

----------


## chrapek

WItam, do sprzedania Arthrotec
Długie daty ważności 12.04.2018

*Cena*
*1 tab. 15 zł
zestaw (12 tab.) 180 zł
całe opakowanie (20 tab.) 300 zł
Przy większych ilościach CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
*
Możliwość 
-Wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 
-Odbioru osobistego
-Dojazdu do klienta na terenie Śląska

Udzielam rownież informacji dotyczących stosowania,dawkowania leku.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email, telefon , sms.
*tel. 796-892-176
email  iza.chrapek@interia.pl*

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## chrapek

WItam, do sprzedania Arthrotec
Długie daty ważności 12.04.2018

*Cena*
*1 tab. 15 zł
zestaw (12 tab.) 180 zł
całe opakowanie (20 tab.) 300 zł
Przy większych ilościach CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
*
Możliwość 
-Wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 
-Odbioru osobistego
-Dojazdu do klienta na terenie Śląska

Udzielam rownież informacji dotyczących stosowania,dawkowania leku.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email, telefon , sms.
*tel. 796-892-176
email  iza.chrapek@interia.pl*

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co sobie kupisz za te 150 zł ? Ta rzecz już nie będzie powodować wspomnień ? Nie chcesz mieć ich w domu to wywal do śmieci,  albo oddaj potrzebujacej po kosztach wysyłki,  a nie próbujesz jeszcze zarobić udając nieszczęśliwa.


wybuduje nowy dom jesli tak cie to kreci i nie spamuj lepiej bo towja wypowiedz jest kretynska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd bierzecie te tabletki? Gdzie je można dostać? Czy lekarz wypisze bez problemu receptę?


RECEPTY są dostepne z wiadomych źródeł. 
jak potrzebujesz tabletki to mam z recepty kupione.

----------


## Maciek2016

> 20132015372417726330000001
> JACEK RUDA
> WOŁOSATE 34
> 38-714 WOŁOSATE
> czy ktoś kiedyś zamawiał u tego pana tabletki można mu ufac


20132015372417726330000001 JACEK RUDA WOŁOSATE 34 38-714 WOŁOSATE UWAGA OSZUST NIE WYSYŁA NIC gdzie-kupic-bron-palna-bez-zezwolenia.com bronpalna@zaufani.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust oszukuje na tabletkach ostatnio ma sklep z bronią i dalej oszukuje

20132015372417726330000001 JACEK RUDA WOŁOSATE 34 38-714 WOŁOSATE UWAGA OSZUST NIE WYSYŁA NIC gdzie-kupic-bron-palna-bez-zezwolenia.com bronpalna@zaufani.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty Warszawa

Oryginalne tabletki w blistrach prosto z apteki

tel. 697-003-991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten lek nie dziala lipa straszna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy jest tu któraś z łodzi lub w miare blisko, która ma do sprzedaży tabletki arthrotec forte ? Jeżeli tak to jaka cena i jaka ilość tabletek. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karolina Kowalska konto w millenium to oszustka!!!
87 1160 0000 0002 3636 5928 to jej numer konta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec Tabletki Poronne Bydgoszcz
Sprzedam tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
10 szt Cytotec 350 zł
12 szt Cytotec 450 zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty
tel. 729264911 Marzena
w celu zamowienia prosze o sms TABLETKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupie tabletki w wiadomym celu proszę o kontakt katarzynka156@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile chcesz za tabletki odezwij sie crazylook@op.pl


50 zl plus przesyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty Warszawa

Oryginalne tabletki w blistrach prosto z apteki

tel. 697-003-991

----------


## ulcia191

> Posiadam oryginalne tabletki od WoW, zainteresowane panie proszę pisać na mail ulcia191@hotmail.com


Nadal aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem chetna odzezwij sie katarzynka156@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec cena 50 zł malina17


"odezwij sie katarzynka156@interia.pl"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś to forum miało sens,super kobiety na które można było liczyć  a teraz jak tablica ogłoszeń to wygląda,i jeszcze to prolife.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja mam 4 dzieci każdy grosz się liczy mieszkam na wsi grosza brakuje mąż robi na czarno ciężko jest  zaszłam w ciąże ale nie było mowy o donoszeniu poco żeby głodowało a szkoda gadać zamówiłam tabletki  numer do pani znalazłam na forum przysłała  mi lek bardzo szybko jak brała tabletki bardzo mi pomagała mogłam zadzwonić zawsze odebrała 799-725-306  jest naprawdę uczciwa .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam na sprzedaż opakowanie tabletek art piszcie na maila kasia302@op.pl, możliwość odbioru osobistego w okolicach Piły lub w Poznaniu

----------


## szukajaca

Witajcie. Jakos ponad 2,5 tygodnie temu bralam Arthrotec forte. zaczelam od polkniecia 2 tabletek, zwymiotowalam po 20 minutach, po 3 godzinach polknelam 3 albo 4 (nie pamietam) i po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejne 3-4. 
Bylam w 6 tygodniu. Wystapilo male krwawienie i niewielkie bole oraz biegunka.
 Wczoraj minelo 2.5 tygodnia a test wyszedl pozytywny! Jestem w szoku bardzo chcialabym aby to dziecko jednak zylo ale boje sie ze bd chore. wiem ze hormon moze byc jeszcze obecny w krwi... pomocy! Bardzo prosze, piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat. "Umieram ze strachu" i mam nadzieje ze maly zyje. Jutro ide do lekarza co prawda prywatnie ale i tak nie wiem co moge powiedziec a co nie ?! Jesli dziecko bd nadal w macicy to musze go poinformowc o tym co zrobilam. Wiem ze jak dziewczyny zaczynaja brac te tabletki to juz do skutku, ale ja tego wiecej nie polkne to jak wbijanie noza w sece wlasnego dziecka, jednoczesnie przesladuje mnie mysl ze moze byc uszkodzone przez te gowniane tabletki. Niecierpliwie czekam na kometarze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szukajaca

Witajcie. Jakos ponad 2,5 tygodnie temu bralam Arthrotec forte. zaczelam od polkniecia 2 tabletek, zwymiotowalam po 20 minutach, po 3 godzinach polknelam 3 albo 4 (nie pamietam) i po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejne 3-4. 
Bylam w 6 tygodniu. Wystapilo male krwawienie i niewielkie bole oraz biegunka.
 Wczoraj minelo 2.5 tygodnia a test wyszedl pozytywny! Jestem w szoku bardzo chcialabym aby to dziecko jednak zylo ale boje sie ze bd chore. wiem ze hormon moze byc jeszcze obecny w krwi... pomocy! Bardzo prosze, piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat. "Umieram ze strachu" i mam nadzieje ze maly zyje. Jutro ide do lekarza co prawda prywatnie ale i tak nie wiem co moge powiedziec a co nie ?! Jesli dziecko bd nadal w macicy to musze go poinformowc o tym co zrobilam. Wiem ze jak dziewczyny zaczynaja brac te tabletki to juz do skutku, ale ja tego wiecej nie polkne to jak wbijanie noza w sece wlasnego dziecka, jednoczesnie przesladuje mnie mysl ze moze byc uszkodzone przez te gowniane tabletki. Niecierpliwie czekam na kometarze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł


Oryginalne tabletki w blistrach prosto z apteki

tel. 697-003-991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Jakos ponad 2,5 tygodnie temu bralam Arthrotec forte. zaczelam od polkniecia 2 tabletek, zwymiotowalam po 20 minutach, po 3 godzinach polknelam 3 albo 4 (nie pamietam) i po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejne 3-4. 
> Bylam w 6 tygodniu. Wystapilo male krwawienie i niewielkie bole oraz biegunka.
>  Wczoraj minelo 2.5 tygodnia a test wyszedl pozytywny! Jestem w szoku bardzo chcialabym aby to dziecko jednak zylo ale boje sie ze bd chore. wiem ze hormon moze byc jeszcze obecny w krwi... pomocy! Bardzo prosze, piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat. "Umieram ze strachu" i mam nadzieje ze maly zyje. Jutro ide do lekarza co prawda prywatnie ale i tak nie wiem co moge powiedziec a co nie ?! Jesli dziecko bd nadal w macicy to musze go poinformowc o tym co zrobilam. Wiem ze jak dziewczyny zaczynaja brac te tabletki to juz do skutku, ale ja tego wiecej nie polkne to jak wbijanie noza w sece wlasnego dziecka, jednoczesnie przesladuje mnie mysl ze moze byc uszkodzone przez te gowniane tabletki. Niecierpliwie czekam na kometarze. Pozdrawiam.


To niesamowite! Mam nadzieję, że chęć życia Twojego dziecka jest silniejsza od tych hormonów. To cudowne,że zmieniłaś zdanie i chcesz urodzić swoje dziecko. Myślę, że lekarzowi powinnaś powiedzieć całą prawdę. On musi Wam pomóc mając wszystkie możliwe dane. Trzymam kciuki!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Jakos ponad 2,5 tygodnie temu bralam Arthrotec forte. zaczelam od polkniecia 2 tabletek, zwymiotowalam po 20 minutach, po 3 godzinach polknelam 3 albo 4 (nie pamietam) i po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejne 3-4. 
> Bylam w 6 tygodniu. Wystapilo male krwawienie i niewielkie bole oraz biegunka.
>  Wczoraj minelo 2.5 tygodnia a test wyszedl pozytywny! Jestem w szoku bardzo chcialabym aby to dziecko jednak zylo ale boje sie ze bd chore. wiem ze hormon moze byc jeszcze obecny w krwi... pomocy! Bardzo prosze, piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat. "Umieram ze strachu" i mam nadzieje ze maly zyje. Jutro ide do lekarza co prawda prywatnie ale i tak nie wiem co moge powiedziec a co nie ?! Jesli dziecko bd nadal w macicy to musze go poinformowc o tym co zrobilam. Wiem ze jak dziewczyny zaczynaja brac te tabletki to juz do skutku, ale ja tego wiecej nie polkne to jak wbijanie noza w sece wlasnego dziecka, jednoczesnie przesladuje mnie mysl ze moze byc uszkodzone przez te gowniane tabletki. Niecierpliwie czekam na kometarze. Pozdrawiam.


A ja uważam to za skrajną nieodpowiedzialność. Żaden lekarz na tym etapie nie jest w stanie stwierdzić, czy nie doszło do uszkodzeń narządów czy kończyn zarodka. Jeśli urodzi się chore dziecko, całe życie będziesz patrzeć mu w oczy i to dopiero będzie wbijanie noża, tylko nie wiem w czyje serce. Aborcja nie jest dla nieodpowiedzialnych ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ej pomóżcie mi bo ja już sama nie wiem.... 16 dni temu wzięłam tabletki, przez 5 dni krwawiłam a do tej pory plamię.6 dni temu robiłam beta hcg i było ponad 47 tys, dziś robiłam ponownie i wyszło ponad 33 tys, czy wszystko jest okej? Bo słyszałam ze w 10 tyg beta spada, a jeżeli w moim przypadku się nie udało to właśnie byłby to 10 tydz, ale czy spadało by aż tak ? kiedy robiłam pierwsze hcg to był by to 9 tydz ciązy(jakby sie nie udalo). Sama nie wiem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spada, ale słabo . Radziłabym sprawdzić u ginekologa,jak  przebiega oczyszczanie, może wymagasz lyzeczkowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spada, ale słabo . Radziłabym sprawdzić u ginekologa,jak  przebiega oczyszczanie, może wymagasz lyzeczkowania.


No właśnie, mam dzieję że się udało, bo w 10 tyg nagle spada i sie juz utrzymuje takie....ale do gina pójdę, sprawdzę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny oreintuje sie ktos z was kiedy beta HCG zaczyna rosnąć, ile dni od zapłodnienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, wiecie może do kiedy działa pigułka "dzień po " dostepna w aptece bez recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny baba z tego numeru to naciągaczka jakich mało nie dajcie się  jej oszukać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, wiecie może do kiedy działa pigułka "dzień po " dostepna w aptece bez recepty?


należy ją przyjąć do 72 h po niezabezpieczonym stosunku, im szybciej tym lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie, mam dzieję że się udało, bo w 10 tyg nagle spada i sie juz utrzymuje takie....ale do gina pójdę, sprawdzę


A ja bym nie była pewna nawet powodzenia aborcji, bo powyżej 9 tc beta zawsze spada, bo wytwarza się łożysko, widać to nawet na normach laboratoryjnych. Jak najszybciej zrób USG, bo może się okazać, że ciąża żywa.

3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml
4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml
5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml
6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml
7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml
9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml
13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml
17 – 24 LP --- 4,060 – 165,400 mIU/ml
25 – 40 LP --- 3,640 – 117,000 mIU/ml
kobiety nie w ciąży: <5.0 mIU/ml
kobiety po menopauzie: <9.5 mIU/ml

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja bym nie była pewna nawet powodzenia aborcji, bo powyżej 9 tc beta zawsze spada, bo wytwarza się łożysko, widać to nawet na normach laboratoryjnych. Jak najszybciej zrób USG, bo może się okazać, że ciąża żywa.
> 
> 3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml
> 4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml
> 5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml
> 7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml
> 9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml
> 13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml
> ...



z tym spadaniem własnie to różnie w 9 tyg jeszcze nie spada, właśnie od 10 tyg podobno zaczyna, a wtej chwili mam normy na kazdy tydzien ciąży wiec one nic mi nie mówią. tylko jak ja pojde na usg to co mam powiedziec? ze poronilam czy co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z tym spadaniem własnie to różnie w 9 tyg jeszcze nie spada, właśnie od 10 tyg podobno zaczyna, a wtej chwili mam normy na kazdy tydzien ciąży wiec one nic mi nie mówią. tylko jak ja pojde na usg to co mam powiedziec? ze poronilam czy co?


i swoją drogą dziwi mnie to że tyle krwawie, przy żywej ciąży chyba az tak by nie bylo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 40 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To niesamowite! Mam nadzieję, że chęć życia Twojego dziecka jest silniejsza od tych hormonów. To cudowne,że zmieniłaś zdanie i chcesz urodzić swoje dziecko. Myślę, że lekarzowi powinnaś powiedzieć całą prawdę. On musi Wam pomóc mając wszystkie możliwe dane. Trzymam kciuki!


POPIERAM TĄ RADOŚĆ Z CAŁEGO SERCA  :Smile: 
PAMIĘTAJ ,ŻE TYLKO ŚWINIA NIE ZMIENIA ZDANIA- JEST JEJ OBOJETNE CO MA W KORYCIE.
MOŻESZ BYĆ Z SIEBIE DUMNA, ŻE PRZESTAŁAŚ BRAĆ TABLETKI.
TWOJE DZIECKO, (jego życie) JEST DLA CIEBIE NAJWIĘKSZĄ NAGRODĄ  :Smile: 

TRZYMAJ SIĘ, KIBICUJĘ WAM!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i swoją drogą dziwi mnie to że tyle krwawie, przy żywej ciąży chyba az tak by nie bylo ?


umieranie często łączy się z krwawieniem. :Frown:  wojownicy umierają, bo się wykrwawiają, tylko nie z rąk swoich własnych matek  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2x Arthrotec 
cena za jedno opakowanie 130zl 

Możliwość wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości




Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Jakos ponad 2,5 tygodnie temu bralam Arthrotec forte. zaczelam od polkniecia 2 tabletek, zwymiotowalam po 20 minutach, po 3 godzinach polknelam 3 albo 4 (nie pamietam) i po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejne 3-4. 
> Bylam w 6 tygodniu. Wystapilo male krwawienie i niewielkie bole oraz biegunka.
>  Wczoraj minelo 2.5 tygodnia a test wyszedl pozytywny! Jestem w szoku bardzo chcialabym aby to dziecko jednak zylo ale boje sie ze bd chore. wiem ze hormon moze byc jeszcze obecny w krwi... pomocy! Bardzo prosze, piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat. "Umieram ze strachu" i mam nadzieje ze maly zyje. Jutro ide do lekarza co prawda prywatnie ale i tak nie wiem co moge powiedziec a co nie ?! Jesli dziecko bd nadal w macicy to musze go poinformowc o tym co zrobilam. Wiem ze jak dziewczyny zaczynaja brac te tabletki to juz do skutku, ale ja tego wiecej nie polkne to jak wbijanie noza w sece wlasnego dziecka, jednoczesnie przesladuje mnie mysl ze moze byc uszkodzone przez te gowniane tabletki. Niecierpliwie czekam na kometarze. Pozdrawiam.


Rozmawiałam ze swoim lekarzem na temat skutków nieudanej aborcji i co się dzieje z dzieckiem. Lekarz stwierdził iż arthrotek jest lekiem ktory wpływa na skurcze więc nie wpływa bezpośrednio na dziecko, bądź dobrej myśli masz silne dzieciątko. POWODZENIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Jakos ponad 2,5 tygodnie temu bralam Arthrotec forte. zaczelam od polkniecia 2 tabletek, zwymiotowalam po 20 minutach, po 3 godzinach polknelam 3 albo 4 (nie pamietam) i po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejne 3-4. 
> Bylam w 6 tygodniu. Wystapilo male krwawienie i niewielkie bole oraz biegunka.
>  Wczoraj minelo 2.5 tygodnia a test wyszedl pozytywny! Jestem w szoku bardzo chcialabym aby to dziecko jednak zylo ale boje sie ze bd chore. wiem ze hormon moze byc jeszcze obecny w krwi... pomocy! Bardzo prosze, piszcie wszystko co wiecie na ten temat. "Umieram ze strachu" i mam nadzieje ze maly zyje. Jutro ide do lekarza co prawda prywatnie ale i tak nie wiem co moge powiedziec a co nie ?! Jesli dziecko bd nadal w macicy to musze go poinformowc o tym co zrobilam. Wiem ze jak dziewczyny zaczynaja brac te tabletki to juz do skutku, ale ja tego wiecej nie polkne to jak wbijanie noza w sece wlasnego dziecka, jednoczesnie przesladuje mnie mysl ze moze byc uszkodzone przez te gowniane tabletki. Niecierpliwie czekam na kometarze. Pozdrawiam.


Po co je łykałaś? Powinno się je stosować dopochwowo, ew. Pod język czy miedzy dziąsło a policzek. Sadze ze nie otrzymasz tu odp jak to jest urodzić po art.... Z reszta jednej się uda innym nie... Nie marnuj zycia w kalectwie temu dziecku. Ale to Twoja decyzja i to Ty będziesz nieść "krzyż".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozmawiałam ze swoim lekarzem na temat skutków nieudanej aborcji i co się dzieje z dzieckiem. Lekarz stwierdził iż arthrotek jest lekiem ktory wpływa na skurcze więc nie wpływa bezpośrednio na dziecko, bądź dobrej myśli masz silne dzieciątko. POWODZENIA


A co z niepełnym poronieniem? Kiedy trzeba iść na lyche bo plod jest martwy po art? Pro-life się znalazł. Masz same znajome farmaceutki i lekarzy którzy o dziwo mówią TAK rodzeniu na każde problemy w ciazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. 

10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450

wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 

W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 


729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI 
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer
> 
> 
> Doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. 
> 
> 10 tabletek 350
> ...


Jaka 100% pewność? Max 70/80 % i za ta cenę? Idź się nażryj tabletkami może ci resztki mózgu usuną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co z niepełnym poronieniem? Kiedy trzeba iść na lyche bo plod jest martwy po art? Pro-life się znalazł. Masz same znajome farmaceutki i lekarzy którzy o dziwo mówią TAK rodzeniu na każde problemy w ciazy.


Chyba mnie bierzesz za kogo innego, bo piszę drugi raz na tym forum. Dziewczyna ma problem i widać że potrzebuje pomocy ale ty widzisz tylko jedno wyjście. Myślę ze teraz najważniejsza jest wizyta u lekarza. Trochę empatii chyba jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodziła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie pilnie tabletki arthrotec forte. Niestety oszukali mnie już dwa razy a czas leci. ;/
Dlatego chciałabym odbiór osobisty z okolic Trójmiasta, Tczewa. 
Jeżeli ktoś ma na sprzedaż proszę o numer telefonu, a na pewno się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie pilnie tabletki arthrotec forte. Niestety oszukali mnie już dwa razy a czas leci. ;/
> Dlatego chciałabym odbiór osobisty z okolic Trójmiasta, Tczewa. 
> Jeżeli ktoś ma na sprzedaż proszę o numer telefonu, a na pewno się odezwę.


hej ja zamawiałam  z tego numeru 799-725-306 babka ok na początku poprosiłam ją aby wysłała mi fotkę mms  abym wiedziała że ma te leki no i poprosiłam aby na tej fotce napisała mój nr telefonu dla pewności bo nie miałam czasu czekać w nieskończoność , jak przysłała fotkę to zamówiłam ale ze sprawdzeniem zawartości   ,paczka przyszła szybko i wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane  :Smile:  zamawiałam w czwartek a na piątek była u mnie ja zamawiałam z Wrocka .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie pilnie tabletki arthrotec forte. Niestety oszukali mnie już dwa razy a czas leci. ;/
> Dlatego chciałabym odbiór osobisty z okolic Trójmiasta, Tczewa. 
> Jeżeli ktoś ma na sprzedaż proszę o numer telefonu, a na pewno się odezwę.


hej ja mam zostały mi 12 szt arth forte wyslę za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem.
669141483
zadzwon pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po jakim czasie dostałyście miesiączkę ? Jestem po 2 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 12 szt oraz Arthrotec 12 szt. Oryginalne prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata. 
tel. 697-003-991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po, udało się. To ja wczoraj pisałam o HCG i jednak pierwsza osoba ktora mi doradzała miała racje... Dziewczyny zawsze róbcie po tym usg, ja dzisiaj zrobiłam i dostałam skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie. Takze jak widac arthrotec działa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oddam całe opakowanie arth. ktoś chetny?????? , zostało mi i nie chce za nie nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cytotec 10 tabletek 350 lub 12 sztuk  450 lek jest w listkach nie luzem wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą paczka idzie Max 2 dni proszę o kontakt pod numerem 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jestem po zostało mi 12 szt tab,arth forte. chętnie sprzedam nie chce ich juz w 
> domu mieć bo same wspomnienia.
> sprzedam za 150 zł wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, dołączę foto oraz paragon. tab kupione z apteki.
> zostaw maila odezwę się.


B
Lejla112@wp.pl ja kupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oddam całe opakowanie arth. ktoś chetny?????? , zostało mi i nie chce za nie nic


Jesli dalej aktualne to ja potrzebuje, moge zaplacic, po prostu szukam uczciwego sprzedawcy, bo juz sie nacielam:/ bardzo prosze o kontakt: madalek1989@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, paczka z możliwością sprawdzenia oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> B
> Lejla112@wp.pl ja kupie


napisałam maila. spr.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oddam całe opakowanie arth. Ktoś chetny?????? , zostało mi i nie chce za nie nic


nie aktualne !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie tabletki jak najszybciej !!! Tylko z recepta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy arthrotec mozna wsadzić dopochwowo? W 201 roku pisali ze tak a teraz widzę ze piszą ze tylko pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy arthrotec mozna wsadzić dopochwowo? W 201 roku pisali ze tak a teraz widzę ze piszą ze tylko pod język?


tez sie zastanawiam jak lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania  28 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupie tabletki jak najszybciej !!! Tylko z recepta


powodzenia i szukaj dalej.
jak coś mam na sprzedaż. wyśle ze pobraniem 150zł ze spr.arth forte które mi pomogły. zostaw @ odezwę sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powodzenia i szukaj dalej.
> jak coś mam na sprzedaż. wyśle ze pobraniem 150zł ze spr.arth forte które mi pomogły. zostaw @ odezwę sie.


edytka19-1996@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> edytka19-1996@tlen.pl




informacja na @

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestes oszustka !
zamiast tabletek wysylasz puste paczki po papierosach szmato!
pozalujesz tego!
mam twoje dane -twoj adres !
jesli w ciagu tygodnia nie zwrocisz mi pieniedzy to pozalujesz !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

numer 500 535 230 

Emilia Zgodka 
ul Polna 7 05-074 Halinow 

oszustka 
zamiast tabletek wysyla puste paczki po papierosach!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oryginalny art i paczka ze sprawdzeniem 799-725-306 czekałam jeden dzień paczka przyszła pocztą fajny kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> numer 500 535 230 
> 
> Emilia Zgodka 
> ul Polna 7 05-074 Halinow 
> 
> oszustka 
> zamiast tabletek wysyla puste paczki po papierosach!!!!


to cię ładnie załatwiła ile zabuliłaś za tą pustą paczkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oszustka sprzedaje niby tabletki za 150 zl 
oszukala !
wyslala pudelko po papierosach!!!!!
zadnych tabletek !!!!
emilia zgodka !
uwazajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

numer 500 535 230

Emilia Zgodka
ul Polna 7 05-074 Halinow

oszustka
zamiast tabletek wysyla puste paczki po papierosach!!!! 
uwaga !!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> numer 500 535 230
> 
> Emilia Zgodka
> ul Polna 7 05-074 Halinow
> 
> oszustka
> zamiast tabletek wysyla puste paczki po papierosach!!!! 
> uwaga !!!!!!


To po co placilas z góry?  Za naiwność się płaci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

516298667 posiadam tabletki 12szt cytotec plus ru wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach, 420zł plus wysyłka, platne przy odbiorze moze byc ze sprawdzeniem,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 516298667 posiadam tabletki 12szt cytotec plus ru wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach, 420zł plus wysyłka, platne przy odbiorze moze byc ze sprawdzeniem,


kolejny oszust, nikt poza organizacjami nie ma dostępu do RU, a do aborcji z RU nie potrzeba 12 tabletek misoprostolu (cytotecu)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam na sprzedaż 12 tab arthrotecu forte 75mg. Sama osobiście zapłaciłam o wiele więcej i jeszcze musiałam po to pojechać za miasto bo bałam sie że ktoś zrobi mnie w kant, Jestem z Łodzi i preferuje odbiór osobisty. Jeżeli jest ktoś zainteresowany proszę napisać na email i się dogadamy jakoś  :Smile:  Sama byłam w potrzebie więc na pewno i komuś ja pomogę. Pozdrawiam dominikac@onet.com.pl

----------


## Pola123

Witam brałam arthrotec 12 tabletek i nic twardy brzuch biegunka poza tym nic. Mam Nowe opakowanie 20 tabletek chcę wziąć znów jak brać . brałam 4 tabletki pod język po 3 godz 3 dopichowo i później znów 3 pod język. Minęło 2 tyg nic . jak brać teraz 2 raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam brałam arthrotec 12 tabletek i nic twardy brzuch biegunka poza tym nic. Mam Nowe opakowanie 20 tabletek chcę wziąć znów jak brać . brałam 4 tabletki pod język po 3 godz 3 dopichowo i później znów 3 pod język. Minęło 2 tyg nic . jak brać teraz 2 raz


Ja brałam 3 tab dopochwowo po 4 godzinach znowu wziełam 3 tab. Zdziwilam sie bo jak wsadzilam kolejna dawke to tamte poprzednie sie jeszcze nie rozpuscily. Noi po 2 godzinach mniej wiecej zaczął bolec mnie brzuch skurcz mnie trzymal caly czas poszlam do toalety noi nie ukrywam ale zaczelam bardzo krwawic.. po kolejnych 2 godzinach czyli lacznie 4 godziny od poprzedniej dawki wzielam tylko 2 tabletki. Po tej dawce minelo moze z godzine i zazely sie znowu skurcze poszlam do toalety noi inaczej nie da sie tego powiedziec wyplulam lozysko. Facet od ktorego kupowalam powiedzial z w taki sposob trzeba to robic a nie do buzi. Spróbuj moze sie uda trzymam kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Pola123

Czyli spruboje dopochowo tera mam nadzieję że się uda. Dziś o 18 zaczynam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrotecu (20 tabletek) - 100 zł. Odbiór na terenie Łodzi podaj maila: kasiulak@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny. Pewnie połowa pomyśli, że to jakiś żart kolejny, albo coś, no nie ważne. mam 41 tabletek Arthrotec 75 na sprzedaż i jedno całe opakowanie 20 tabletek Arthrotec 50. ( sporo tabletek, zamawiałam z dwóch miejsc i zostało mi ich sporo  :Smile: ) Jak coś pochodzę z Wrocławia, więc chyba najlepiej byłby osoby stąd lub okolic i odbiór z ręki do ręki  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedaż cytotec wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 516298667

----------


## Karolina :)

> Czyli spruboje dopochowo tera mam nadzieję że się uda. Dziś o 18 zaczynam .


I co? Jak tam?

----------


## ulcia191

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki z WoW, pisać na mail: ulcia191@hotmail.com

----------


## Pola123

Jestem po wystarczyło 3 tabletki po 4 godzinach znów trzy . i wszystko wylecialo. Ból w podbrzuszu drgawki i gorączka ustapily w nocy . teraz krwawie jeszcze jakieś skrzepy bólu już nie ma... Dzięki dziewczyny za odzew. I jakby co dzielę się pomocą i rada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciesze ze sie udało tak jak mówiłam  :Smile:  teraz tylko krwawienie i krwawienie.. ja już tydzien krwawie i konca nie widac  :Frown:

----------


## Pola123

No właśnie jeszcze aby krwawienie przeszło szybko. Tak nie było tragicznie jak na 10tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie jeszcze aby krwawienie przeszło szybko. Tak nie było tragicznie jak na 10tydz


Lepiej trochę pokrwawic i dobrze się oczyścić, niż żeby to gnilo w środku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny Cytotec 12 szt 550zł

Tel 507 150 272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrotecu 20 tabletek za 100 zł odbiór na terenie Łodzi. Podaje maila kasiulak@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2x Arthrotec 
cena za jedno opakowanie 130zl 




Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam te strone, zamawiałam i dziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecam te strone, zamawiałam i dziala


Bzdura, to oszuści.  Sami sobie piszą pozytywne komentarze.  A wysyłają sam misoprostol,  i jakąś tabletkę udajaca Ru.  I to jeszcze luzem. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam moj nie wykorzystany arthrotec . gg 10586552


Jestem zainteresowana kupnem tych tabletek . Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u lekarza przepisalam sobie arthrotec forte,czy jest jakas dziewczyna co brala te tabletki i mogla by mi napisac jak brac a najlepiej pogadac przez tel jak bedeje brac. Jutro chce je wziac. Prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupilam 10 tab za 25zl  w aptece.. lekarzowi powiedzialam ze przyjechala ciocia i ze chciala zeby jej to przepisac i jakos przepisal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u lekarza przepisalam sobie arthrotec forte,czy jest jakas dziewczyna co brala te tabletki i mogla by mi napisac jak brac a najlepiej pogadac przez tel jak bedeje brac. Jutro chce je wziac. Prosze o pomoc


ja się zalogowałam na maszwybor.net i tam mi dziewczyny podpowiadały od początku do końca, jak brać, co mnie czeka i jakie one miały objawy, polecam, dobra pomoc

----------


## Pola123

> u lekarza przepisalam sobie arthrotec forte,czy jest jakas dziewczyna co brala te tabletki i mogla by mi napisac jak brac a najlepiej pogadac przez tel jak bedeje brac. Jutro chce je wziac. Prosze o pomoc


Hej sposób brania 3 dopochowo po 4 godz znów 3 i jak to nie wystarcza następne 3 po 4 godz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania recepte
dzwonic do godz 8,30
32 4589630

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej sposób brania 3 dopochowo po 4 godz znów 3 i jak to nie wystarcza następne 3 po 4 godz .


Coś pomieszalas ,   dawkowanie jest po CZTERY tabletki co TRZY godziny.

----------


## Pola123

> Coś pomieszalas ,   dawkowanie jest po CZTERY tabletki co TRZY godziny.


Ja brałam tak z piątku na sobotę pierwsza dawka 3 tablety i za 4 godz znów 3 dopochowo. Mi tyle wystarczyło i wszystko wylecialo o 3 w nocy byłam już po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam tak z piątku na sobotę pierwsza dawka 3 tablety i za 4 godz znów 3 dopochowo. Mi tyle wystarczyło i wszystko wylecialo o 3 w nocy byłam już po.


To ze tobie wystarczyło, nie znaczy ,że masz rozpowszechniać nieprawidłowe dawkowanie.  To  które wyżej podałam,  jest zalecane przez  WHO i wszystkie poważne organizacje  zajmujące się aborcją. Ty miałaś po prostu szczęście.  Widziałam historie kobiet które brały dwa razy po 20 Arthrotekow i nie działało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze pomóżcie mi jestem juz po z 4-5kwietnia poronilam o 3w nocybralam pod jezyk i dopochwowo duzo krwi i skrzepy w nocy a nad ranem malo jak przy okresie tylko taki slabszy i tak sie utrzymywalo do8kwietnia  za 5dni znowu zaczelam krwawic ale tez raz mniej raz wiecej  i tak do dzisij dalej krwawie tylko ze wiecej troche mam bolesci brzucha  czy to jest dobrze  to znaczy ze sie oczyszcza prosxe pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Białystok .Potrzebuje pomocy. Potrzebne sa mi tabletki które zadziałają na 100 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Białystok .Potrzebuje pomocy. Potrzebne sa mi tabletki które zadziałają na 100 %


zwróć się do womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Białystok .Potrzebuje pomocy. Potrzebne sa mi tabletki które zadziałają na 100 %


zostaw swój @ ja mam arth forte. mam 12 szt
Gosia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po ktorej dawce widac efekty ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny.. miesiac temu zostalam zgwalcona, nie bylam z tym na policji bo nie chcialam .. a teraz okres spoznka mi sie juz 2tyg i robilam test pozytywny.. co mam robic ? Isc do ginekologa i powiedziec o tym ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny.. miesiac temu zostalam zgwalcona, nie bylam z tym na policji bo nie chcialam .. a teraz okres spoznka mi sie juz 2tyg i robilam test pozytywny.. co mam robic ? Isc do ginekologa i powiedziec o tym ?



każda z nas może tak powiedzieć.
doktor cie wyśle na policję. kup tabletki i po problemie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arth Forte 12 szt.
za pobraniem przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem.
cena 150 zł +kw.
zostaw @ odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wiem ze yo bedzie zwiazene  zpolicja ale i tak za pozno zeby pobrac nasienie.. wiec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wiem ze yo bedzie zwiazene  zpolicja ale i tak za pozno zeby pobrac nasienie.. wiec.


po miesiącu już nie będzie śladów po gwałcie, więc nikt Ci nie zrobi legalnie aborcji, musisz sobie radzić sama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Posiadam na sprzedaz cale opakowanie arthrotec, w opakowaniu jest 20tab. Odbior osobisty okolice Warszawy. Paczka polecona 5zl, paczka pobraniowa ok 20zl. Wiecej into pod

 nr 788-474-718

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam na sprzedaż tabletki cytotec, więcej info pod nr 516149564

----------


## recepta

Witam sprzedam receptę na arthrotec cena 300 zł na recepcie wypisane dwa opakowania po 20 szt zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na recepta.recepta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakby któraś potrzebowała pomocy psychicznej czy jakiejkolwiek innej w trakcie aborcji czy  jak brac arthrotec czy coś to piszcie: do-mi-ni-ka139@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny Cytotec 12 szt cena 550zł

Tel 789.132.631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalny Cytotec 12 szt cena 550zł
> 
> Tel 789.132.631


Żadna 100 % skuteczność, to taki sam misoprostol, jak w Arthrotecu, więc skuteczność to jakieś 60-70% może. A jaka cena !!!!!

----------


## Pola123

Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotec. Mi wystarczyło 5 więc resztę mogę odsprzedac potrzebujacej . Warszawa wola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oryginalny art i paczka ze sprawdzeniem 799-725-306 czekałam jeden dzień paczka przyszła pocztą fajny kontakt


Dzisiaj byłam na USG niema już ciąży udało się ary pomógł jestem szczęśliwa życzę wam wszystkim powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przejęzyczenie miało być art :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 20 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja tabletki zamawiałam od Pani Małgosi 572-678-943 poleciła mi ją koleżanka ,zamawiała od nie leki dwa lata temu i kuracja przyniosła rezultat . Teraz pomogła również i mi paczka była wysyłana pocztą polską czekałam na nią dwa dni robocze przed opłatą miałam wgląd do paczki tabletki były oryginalnie zapakowane. Może teraz pomoże którejś z was.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Prosze pomóżcie mi jestem juz po z 4-5kwietnia poronilam o 3w nocybralam pod jezyk i dopochwowo duzo krwi i skrzepy w nocy a nad ranem malo jak przy okresie tylko taki slabszy i tak sie utrzymywalo do8kwietnia  za 5dni znowu zaczelam krwawic ale tez raz mniej raz wiecej  i tak do dzisij dalej krwawie tylko ze wiecej troche mam bolesci brzucha  czy to jest dobrze  to znaczy ze sie oczyszcza prosxe pomóżcie


Kochana idź do ginekologa. wyggluj ulotkę, pisze tam między innymi "Donoszono o krwotokach miesiączkowych, bolesnym miesiączkowaniu, skurczach macicy, zapaleniach pochwy i krwawieniach."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana idź do ginekologa. wyggluj ulotkę, pisze tam między innymi "Donoszono o krwotokach miesiączkowych, bolesnym miesiączkowaniu, skurczach macicy, zapaleniach pochwy i krwawieniach."


no to chyba normalne, że jak ktoś przedawkowuje Arthrotec celem wywołania poronienia, to oczekuje krwawienia , czyż nie ? A dziewczyna zadała pytanie, czy to jest normalne, a nie "jakie są skutki uboczne Arthrotecu"

Autorko pytania, całkiem możliwe, że to nawrót oczyszczania, ale jeśli się niepokoisz - idź do ginekologa

----------


## Karolina :)

No to Guest powyżej poszalałaś z pomocą...poradziłaś jej t samo co ja więc po co się tak wymądrzasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny. Pewnie połowa pomyśli, że to jakiś żart kolejny, albo coś, no nie ważne. mam 41 tabletek Arthrotec 75 na sprzedaż i jedno całe opakowanie 20 tabletek Arthrotec 50. ( sporo tabletek, zamawiałam z dwóch miejsc i zostało mi ich sporo ) Jak coś pochodzę z Wrocławia, więc chyba najlepiej byłby osoby stąd lub okolic i odbiór z ręki do ręki  Pozdrawiam



Hej, jestem zainteresowana, również jestem z Wrocławia. Podaj na siebie jakiś namiar..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to Guest powyżej poszalałaś z pomocą...poradziłaś jej t samo co ja więc po co się tak wymądrzasz.


Wymadrzam się, bo wiem, że jesteś prolajfem i próbujesz w dziewczynie wzbudzić strach,  straszac ja skutkami ubocznymi z ulotki.    Skoro nie miałaś aborcji,  to nie jesteś kompetentnym doradcą w tym temacie.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wymadrzam się, bo wiem, że jesteś prolajfem i próbujesz w dziewczynie wzbudzić strach,  straszac ja skutkami ubocznymi z ulotki.    Skoro nie miałaś aborcji,  to nie jesteś kompetentnym doradcą w tym temacie.


Przepraszam, ale nie wiem w którym momencie ja straszę??? Zacytowałam tylko ogólnie dostępną ulotkę.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wymadrzam się, bo wiem, że jesteś prolajfem i próbujesz w dziewczynie wzbudzić strach,  straszac ja skutkami ubocznymi z ulotki.    Skoro nie miałaś aborcji,  to nie jesteś kompetentnym doradcą w tym temacie.


Przepraszam, ale nie wiem w którym momencie ja straszę??? Zacytowałam tylko ogólnie dostępną ulotkę.

----------


## ogieeee24

Cześć dziewczyny. Chciała bym się podzielić informacjami na temat aborcji farmakologicznej. Uważam że są one istotne. Nie radze kupywać proszków w internecie gdyż żądają za nie pieniędzy kosmicznych. Ja sama byłam zmuszona dokonać aborcji. Nie bede sie rozpisywala z jakich powodow. Ale nie bylo to moje widzimisie. Mam juz jedno dziecko. I powiem tak ze z doswiadczenia wiem ze jezeli kobieta jeszcze nie rodzila ma 70%szans na powodze ie zabiegu. Zapewne zestaw z WOWu jest dobry jednak proponuja tylko 8 czy 12 tabletek. To za malo. Nigdy nie wiadomo czy nie bedzie potrzebna wieksza dawka i powtorzenie serii. Organizmy sa rozne i zaskakuja. Najlepiej wykonac aborcje do 8 tyg. Ja przeprowadzilam juz 2. Rok temu jedna. Teraz druga. Z racji ze juz rodzilam moja maci a wie co ma robic. Nie jest to szok. Pierwszym razem mialam silne zapalenie pochwy na dodatek. I pecherza. W akcie desperacji a byl to wg usg 4 tydzien szukalam informacji na forach. Przetrzepalam tone stron. Trafilam na WOW i na fora z opisami. Glowie Arthrotecu. No myslalam ze jest dobry skoro taki powszechny. Ale dziewczyny opisywaly rozne sytuacje. Ze nie zadzialal etc. Uznalam ze czasu mam malo a ppdobno paczki nie docieraja do PL bo sa zatrzymywane. Uznalam ze musze miec recepte. Zastanawialam sie skad. Przypomnialo mi sie ze bylam kiedya z corka u milej pani chirurg ktora nam spartaczyla zabieg. Wiec poszlam do niej i poprosilam o recepte na CYTOTEC. Uznalam ze skoro kosztuje 600zl to jest to cena adekwatna do jego dzialania. Pani zarobila stowke. Ale nie robila problemow. Bylam mega szczesliwa. Nastepie musialam zamowic w aptece. Balam sie ze mi zrobia problem. Pani z apteki spytala czy to dla mnie, odparlam ze nie. I nastepnego dnia juz byl. Kupilam za 570zl dokladnie opakowanie 30tabl. Czysty Mizoprostol. Uwazam ze jest najskuteczniejszy. To nie jest tak ze aborcja trwa 2 dni. To jest zlozony proces ktory u mnie trwal 7 dni za pierwszym razem. Wziel zgodnie z wytycznymi na WOW 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 h. I juz pp drugiej dawce skurcze i krwawienie ale nie jakies silne. Wraz z uplywem czasu nasilily sie i zaczelam krwawic jak przy miesiaczce. Zgodnie z wytycznymi wowu mialo wtedy nastopic poronienie wiec naatepnego dnia ppjechalam na usg i okazalo sie ze pecherzyk jest nadal. Ale macica sie obkurcza niewiadomo czemu i chce wydalic pecherzyk jednak nadal byl. Zalamana wrocilam do domu i uznalam ze nie dam za wygrana i zastosowalam 4tabletki dopochwowo. Po czasie krwawienie nasililo sie i brxuch bardziej bolal. Wy zytalam w internecie wytyczne dotyczace poatepowania szpitalnego jak wywoluja poronienie martwego plodu. Tam bylo napisane ze przez 4 dni podaja 4tabletki dopochwowo raz dziennie. Wiec ja nastepnego dnia znowu zaaplikowalam 4 dopochwowo. Czyli pn 3x4, wt 1x4,śr 1x4. Uznalam za metode wyczekujaca i w czwartek zaczal mnie bolec brxuch strasznie krwawienie sie nasilio i tak z czwartku na piatek myslalam ze umre z bolu ratowal mnie ibuprom ale nie chcialam przesadzac zeby lepiej poznac typowe objawy i rozpoznac ktory bol jest wiążącym bolem. I w piatek w pewnym momencie gdy szlam nagle ppczulam ze wylecialo ze mnie cos. Jakas kulka. W toalecie dojrzalam mala tkanke. Dosyc poszarpana. Pewnie przez skurcze. I w tym momencie wszystko ustalo. Krwawienie i bol. W poniedzialek ppjechalam na usg i byly resztki niby. Oczywiscie u innego lekarza. I miala mi babka juz robic zabieg na czyszczenie ale jej anestezjolog byl niedostepny a chciala 3tysiace za niego  :Smile:  za lyzeczkowanie jak za aborcje. Yh ale ze wyjscia nie miala a lekarze boja sie czekac w takiej sytuacji ze niby jakies zapalenia moze byc przepisala mi ta letki o nazwie ERGOTAMINA ktore mialy mnie oczyscic. Kosztowaly 6zł. I mialam je stosowac 2x dziennie i bralam je tak ze 4 dni po czym przestalam bo zoladek mnie po nich bolal a juz nic a nic nie krwawilam. I za tydzien na usg pokazala mi ze wszystko sie oczyscilo. Pierwszego usg nie widzialam i mam wrazenie ze chciala zarobic kaske. Ale nie pyklo. Miala zwiazane rece. Ja czulam ze juz jest po wszyatkim. Intuicja mi podpowiadala. I mialam racje. Ergotamina w malych dawkach dziala kurczaco na macice. Tak wiec zostalo mi 10 ta letek CYTOTECU I 12 ERGOTAMINY mialam to wyrzucic ale zostawilam. Moja siostra poronila samoistnie w 12tyg ciazy. Puste jajo plodowe. I zamiast czekac na naturalne oczyszczenie "bo juz wiem ze macica potrafi sama sie oczyscic i nie pptrzebuje nic do tego i nie dostanie sie zapalenia zadnego" poszla do szpitala zeby sie jak najszybciej tego pozbyc. I dostawala przez 4 dni 4tabl 1x wieczorem ARTHROTEC dopochwowo. I macica jej sie nawet po tym nie oczyscila. Brzuch ja bolal ale krwawienie slabe i podali jej tez ergotamine i nic. Wiec zrobili zabieg. Z racji tego ze szyjke miala juz otwarta zabieg nie powinien jej nic uszkodzic tak twierdzili. Ale juz ma z glowy. Na nia arthtotec nie podzialal prawidlowo. Moze podali za slaba dawke. Ale ja mialam teraz znowu ten sam problem. Z racji ze Szkoda mi bylo kasy na Cytotec uznalam ze pojde po recepte na Arthrotec w koncu tu i tu jest Mizoprostol
 Ciaglr jednak roznica ceny mnie zastanawiala. Cytotec 20 tabletek pieknie mnie oczyscil  :Smile:  no i pierwsza roznica to taka ze Cytotecu nie czuc wgl w ustach. Ma neutralny posmak. Nie podraznia nic. Pieknie sie rozpuszcza. Nie to co arthrotec piecze w sluzowke i robi sie z niego breja ktora sie nie wchlania i ma sie po 2giej dawce ochote wypluc to gowno i jeszcze grzebac aby znaleźć rdzeń. Po arthrotecu rozbolal mnie zoladek jedynie po 2 dawkach ppd jezyk pp kilku godzinach ppdbrzusze lekko pobolewalo szalu nie bylo wiec wzielam dopochwowo. Masakra z wkladaniem ich do pochwy ledwo ci je wepchnelam zaraz sie krusza i wysuszaja pochwe ze ciezko nastepne wlozyc mimo zwilzenia. No i efekt zerowy jedynie zaczelo to po czasie wyplywac i piec w pochwe..wrrrr cytotec zaaplikowal sie idealnie. Sprytna mala tableteczka. A tek kolos tragedia. Tak wiec nastepnego dnia postanowilam zazyc ppd jezyk. Tragedia jak wyzej napisalam wielka papa. Wzielam 1 dawkę i  trzecia wyplulam bo nie dalam rady. Obrzydliwstwo. Tak wiec 20 tabletek poszlo i tylko bolal lekko brxuszek a krwawienie bardzo skape. Wiec naatepnego dnia wzielam moj cytotec ktory mi zostal i po nim dopiero mnie wzielo. Wzielam po 2x5tabletek. Do tej pory krwawie czyszcze sie. Brzuch pobolewa. W miedzy czasie musialo ze mnie cos wyleciec bo juz kilka dni temu poczulam ze piersi nie bola i nie mam apetytu takiego. Bralam jeszcze ergotamine aby wspomagac oczyszczanie zostaly mi jeszcze 4 tabletki. Zrobil test dzisiaj i wyszedl negatywny a w srode byl ppzytywny. W piatek zamierzam isc na sor bo nie bede placila 150zl za usg. Poprzednim razem bylam ze 6 razy prywatnie niepotrzebnie wgl. Ale nie wiedzialam od czego muchy zdychaja teraz juz wiem. 5 tydzien to byl od ostatniej miesiaczki. Wiec udalo aie dzieki cytotecowi. Dlatego jest taki drogi a i za drogi na szpitale bo wola dac gowniany arthrotec i wylyzeczkowac niz cytotec i nie ingerowac paluchami w macice..

----------


## ogieeee24

Skutki uboczne arthtotecu to biegunka uderzenia goraca goraczka zimna oslabiebienie wymioty i zawroty glowy . ja po tym tak mialam myslal ze umre czy co. A po cytotecu nic. Zero. I to te tabletki maja na wow tylko ze mnirj  niz te 30 tabletek na recepte. I nie byly mi potrzebne zadne RU. One sa mocne naprawde. A wlasnie arthrotec noe zawsze dziala. W wielu wielu przypadkach to taka gorsza wersja ptodukowana przez ta sama firme Pfizer

----------


## ogieeee24

Dodam jeszcze ze gdy dowiedzialam sie o ciazy byl 4 tydzien i 3 dni a gdy zalatwilam wszystko i zaczelam proces byl to 5 tydzien i 2 dni. Drugim razem tez 5 tydzien.

----------


## ogieeee24

Przepraszam za bledy ale pisze na telefonie i mi gubi litery. W pierwszym poscie pod koniec wziel 1 dawke ppd jezyk 4 tabletek 2ga dawke wyplulam bo nie dalam rady.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Cześć dziewczyny. Chciała bym się podzielić informacjami na temat aborcji farmakologicznej. Uważam że są one istotne. Nie radze kupywać proszków w internecie gdyż żądają za nie pieniędzy kosmicznych. Ja sama byłam zmuszona dokonać aborcji. Nie bede sie rozpisywala z jakich powodow. Ale nie bylo to moje widzimisie. Mam juz jedno dziecko. I powiem tak ze z doswiadczenia wiem ze jezeli kobieta jeszcze nie rodzila ma 70%szans na powodze ie zabiegu. Zapewne zestaw z WOWu jest dobry jednak proponuja tylko 8 czy 12 tabletek. To za malo. Nigdy nie wiadomo czy nie bedzie potrzebna wieksza dawka i powtorzenie serii. Organizmy sa rozne i zaskakuja. Najlepiej wykonac aborcje do 8 tyg. Ja przeprowadzilam juz 2. Rok temu jedna. Teraz druga. Z racji ze juz rodzilam moja maci a wie co ma robic. Nie jest to szok. Pierwszym razem mialam silne zapalenie pochwy na dodatek. I pecherza. W akcie desperacji a byl to wg usg 4 tydzien szukalam informacji na forach. Przetrzepalam tone stron. Trafilam na WOW i na fora z opisami. Glowie Arthrotecu. No myslalam ze jest dobry skoro taki powszechny. Ale dziewczyny opisywaly rozne sytuacje. Ze nie zadzialal etc. Uznalam ze czasu mam malo a ppdobno paczki nie docieraja do PL bo sa zatrzymywane. Uznalam ze musze miec recepte. Zastanawialam sie skad. Przypomnialo mi sie ze bylam kiedya z corka u milej pani chirurg ktora nam spartaczyla zabieg. Wiec poszlam do niej i poprosilam o recepte na CYTOTEC. Uznalam ze skoro kosztuje 600zl to jest to cena adekwatna do jego dzialania. Pani zarobila stowke. Ale nie robila problemow. Bylam mega szczesliwa. Nastepie musialam zamowic w aptece. Balam sie ze mi zrobia problem. Pani z apteki spytala czy to dla mnie, odparlam ze nie. I nastepnego dnia juz byl. Kupilam za 570zl dokladnie opakowanie 30tabl. Czysty Mizoprostol. Uwazam ze jest najskuteczniejszy. To nie jest tak ze aborcja trwa 2 dni. To jest zlozony proces ktory u mnie trwal 7 dni za pierwszym razem. Wziel zgodnie z wytycznymi na WOW 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 h. I juz pp drugiej dawce skurcze i krwawienie ale nie jakies silne. Wraz z uplywem czasu nasilily sie i zaczelam krwawic jak przy miesiaczce. Zgodnie z wytycznymi wowu mialo wtedy nastopic poronienie wiec naatepnego dnia ppjechalam na usg i okazalo sie ze pecherzyk jest nadal. Ale macica sie obkurcza niewiadomo czemu i chce wydalic pecherzyk jednak nadal byl. Zalamana wrocilam do domu i uznalam ze nie dam za wygrana i zastosowalam 4tabletki dopochwowo. Po czasie krwawienie nasililo sie i brxuch bardziej bolal. Wy zytalam w internecie wytyczne dotyczace poatepowania szpitalnego jak wywoluja poronienie martwego plodu. Tam bylo napisane ze przez 4 dni podaja 4tabletki dopochwowo raz dziennie. Wiec ja nastepnego dnia znowu zaaplikowalam 4 dopochwowo. Czyli pn 3x4, wt 1x4,śr 1x4. Uznalam za metode wyczekujaca i w czwartek zaczal mnie bolec brxuch strasznie krwawienie sie nasilio i tak z czwartku na piatek myslalam ze umre z bolu ratowal mnie ibuprom ale nie chcialam przesadzac zeby lepiej poznac typowe objawy i rozpoznac ktory bol jest wiążącym bolem. I w piatek w pewnym momencie gdy szlam nagle ppczulam ze wylecialo ze mnie cos. Jakas kulka. W toalecie dojrzalam mala tkanke. Dosyc poszarpana. Pewnie przez skurcze. I w tym momencie wszystko ustalo. Krwawienie i bol. W poniedzialek ppjechalam na usg i byly resztki niby. Oczywiscie u innego lekarza. I miala mi babka juz robic zabieg na czyszczenie ale jej anestezjolog byl niedostepny a chciala 3tysiace za niego  za lyzeczkowanie jak za aborcje. Yh ale ze wyjscia nie miala a lekarze boja sie czekac w takiej sytuacji ze niby jakies zapalenia moze byc przepisala mi ta letki o nazwie ERGOTAMINA ktore mialy mnie oczyscic. Kosztowaly 6zł. I mialam je stosowac 2x dziennie i bralam je tak ze 4 dni po czym przestalam bo zoladek mnie po nich bolal a juz nic a nic nie krwawilam. I za tydzien na usg pokazala mi ze wszystko sie oczyscilo. Pierwszego usg nie widzialam i mam wrazenie ze chciala zarobic kaske. Ale nie pyklo. Miala zwiazane rece. Ja czulam ze juz jest po wszyatkim. Intuicja mi podpowiadala. I mialam racje. Ergotamina w malych dawkach dziala kurczaco na macice. Tak wiec zostalo mi 10 ta letek CYTOTECU I 12 ERGOTAMINY mialam to wyrzucic ale zostawilam. Moja siostra poronila samoistnie w 12tyg ciazy. Puste jajo plodowe. I zamiast czekac na naturalne oczyszczenie "bo juz wiem ze macica potrafi sama sie oczyscic i nie pptrzebuje nic do tego i nie dostanie sie zapalenia zadnego" poszla do szpitala zeby sie jak najszybciej tego pozbyc. I dostawala przez 4 dni 4tabl 1x wieczorem ARTHROTEC dopochwowo. I macica jej sie nawet po tym nie oczyscila. Brzuch ja bolal ale krwawienie slabe i podali jej tez ergotamine i nic. Wiec zrobili zabieg. Z racji tego ze szyjke miala juz otwarta zabieg nie powinien jej nic uszkodzic tak twierdzili. Ale juz ma z glowy. Na nia arthtotec nie podzialal prawidlowo. Moze podali za slaba dawke. Ale ja mialam teraz znowu ten sam problem. Z racji ze Szkoda mi bylo kasy na Cytotec uznalam ze pojde po recepte na Arthrotec w koncu tu i tu jest Mizoprostol
>  Ciaglr jednak roznica ceny mnie zastanawiala. Cytotec 20 tabletek pieknie mnie oczyscil  no i pierwsza roznica to taka ze Cytotecu nie czuc wgl w ustach. Ma neutralny posmak. Nie podraznia nic. Pieknie sie rozpuszcza. Nie to co arthrotec piecze w sluzowke i robi sie z niego breja ktora sie nie wchlania i ma sie po 2giej dawce ochote wypluc to gowno i jeszcze grzebac aby znaleźć rdzeń. Po arthrotecu rozbolal mnie zoladek jedynie po 2 dawkach ppd jezyk pp kilku godzinach ppdbrzusze lekko pobolewalo szalu nie bylo wiec wzielam dopochwowo. Masakra z wkladaniem ich do pochwy ledwo ci je wepchnelam zaraz sie krusza i wysuszaja pochwe ze ciezko nastepne wlozyc mimo zwilzenia. No i efekt zerowy jedynie zaczelo to po czasie wyplywac i piec w pochwe..wrrrr cytotec zaaplikowal sie idealnie. Sprytna mala tableteczka. A tek kolos tragedia. Tak wiec nastepnego dnia postanowilam zazyc ppd jezyk. Tragedia jak wyzej napisalam wielka papa. Wzielam 1 dawkę i  trzecia wyplulam bo nie dalam rady. Obrzydliwstwo. Tak wiec 20 tabletek poszlo i tylko bolal lekko brxuszek a krwawienie bardzo skape. Wiec naatepnego dnia wzielam moj cytotec ktory mi zostal i po nim dopiero mnie wzielo. Wzielam po 2x5tabletek. Do tej pory krwawie czyszcze sie. Brzuch pobolewa. W miedzy czasie musialo ze mnie cos wyleciec bo juz kilka dni temu poczulam ze piersi nie bola i nie mam apetytu takiego. Bralam jeszcze ergotamine aby wspomagac oczyszczanie zostaly mi jeszcze 4 tabletki. Zrobil test dzisiaj i wyszedl negatywny a w srode byl ppzytywny. W piatek zamierzam isc na sor bo nie bede placila 150zl za usg. Poprzednim razem bylam ze 6 razy prywatnie niepotrzebnie wgl. Ale nie wiedzialam od czego muchy zdychaja teraz juz wiem. 5 tydzien to byl od ostatniej miesiaczki. Wiec udalo aie dzieki cytotecowi. Dlatego jest taki drogi a i za drogi na szpitale bo wola dac gowniany arthrotec i wylyzeczkowac niz cytotec i nie ingerowac paluchami w macice..


"Ale nie wiedzialam od czego muchy zdychaja teraz juz wiem. "  powiedziała matka o swoim dziecku...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Cześć dziewczyny. Chciała bym się podzielić informacjami na temat aborcji farmakologicznej. Uważam że są one istotne. Nie radze kupywać proszków w internecie gdyż żądają za nie pieniędzy kosmicznych. Ja sama byłam zmuszona dokonać aborcji. Nie bede sie rozpisywala z jakich powodow. Ale nie bylo to moje widzimisie. Mam juz jedno dziecko. I powiem tak ze z doswiadczenia wiem ze jezeli kobieta jeszcze nie rodzila ma 70%szans na powodze ie zabiegu. Zapewne zestaw z WOWu jest dobry jednak proponuja tylko 8 czy 12 tabletek. To za malo. Nigdy nie wiadomo czy nie bedzie potrzebna wieksza dawka i powtorzenie serii. Organizmy sa rozne i zaskakuja. Najlepiej wykonac aborcje do 8 tyg. Ja przeprowadzilam juz 2. Rok temu jedna. Teraz druga. Z racji ze juz rodzilam moja maci a wie co ma robic. Nie jest to szok. Pierwszym razem mialam silne zapalenie pochwy na dodatek. I pecherza. W akcie desperacji a byl to wg usg 4 tydzien szukalam informacji na forach. Przetrzepalam tone stron. Trafilam na WOW i na fora z opisami. Glowie Arthrotecu. No myslalam ze jest dobry skoro taki powszechny. Ale dziewczyny opisywaly rozne sytuacje. Ze nie zadzialal etc. Uznalam ze czasu mam malo a ppdobno paczki nie docieraja do PL bo sa zatrzymywane. Uznalam ze musze miec recepte. Zastanawialam sie skad. Przypomnialo mi sie ze bylam kiedya z corka u milej pani chirurg ktora nam spartaczyla zabieg. Wiec poszlam do niej i poprosilam o recepte na CYTOTEC. Uznalam ze skoro kosztuje 600zl to jest to cena adekwatna do jego dzialania. Pani zarobila stowke. Ale nie robila problemow. Bylam mega szczesliwa. Nastepie musialam zamowic w aptece. Balam sie ze mi zrobia problem. Pani z apteki spytala czy to dla mnie, odparlam ze nie. I nastepnego dnia juz byl. Kupilam za 570zl dokladnie opakowanie 30tabl. Czysty Mizoprostol. Uwazam ze jest najskuteczniejszy. To nie jest tak ze aborcja trwa 2 dni. To jest zlozony proces ktory u mnie trwal 7 dni za pierwszym razem. Wziel zgodnie z wytycznymi na WOW 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 h. I juz pp drugiej dawce skurcze i krwawienie ale nie jakies silne. Wraz z uplywem czasu nasilily sie i zaczelam krwawic jak przy miesiaczce. Zgodnie z wytycznymi wowu mialo wtedy nastopic poronienie wiec naatepnego dnia ppjechalam na usg i okazalo sie ze pecherzyk jest nadal. Ale macica sie obkurcza niewiadomo czemu i chce wydalic pecherzyk jednak nadal byl. Zalamana wrocilam do domu i uznalam ze nie dam za wygrana i zastosowalam 4tabletki dopochwowo. Po czasie krwawienie nasililo sie i brxuch bardziej bolal. Wy zytalam w internecie wytyczne dotyczace poatepowania szpitalnego jak wywoluja poronienie martwego plodu. Tam bylo napisane ze przez 4 dni podaja 4tabletki dopochwowo raz dziennie. Wiec ja nastepnego dnia znowu zaaplikowalam 4 dopochwowo. Czyli pn 3x4, wt 1x4,śr 1x4. Uznalam za metode wyczekujaca i w czwartek zaczal mnie bolec brxuch strasznie krwawienie sie nasilio i tak z czwartku na piatek myslalam ze umre z bolu ratowal mnie ibuprom ale nie chcialam przesadzac zeby lepiej poznac typowe objawy i rozpoznac ktory bol jest wiążącym bolem. I w piatek w pewnym momencie gdy szlam nagle ppczulam ze wylecialo ze mnie cos. Jakas kulka. W toalecie dojrzalam mala tkanke. Dosyc poszarpana. Pewnie przez skurcze. I w tym momencie wszystko ustalo. Krwawienie i bol. W poniedzialek ppjechalam na usg i byly resztki niby. Oczywiscie u innego lekarza. I miala mi babka juz robic zabieg na czyszczenie ale jej anestezjolog byl niedostepny a chciala 3tysiace za niego  za lyzeczkowanie jak za aborcje. Yh ale ze wyjscia nie miala a lekarze boja sie czekac w takiej sytuacji ze niby jakies zapalenia moze byc przepisala mi ta letki o nazwie ERGOTAMINA ktore mialy mnie oczyscic. Kosztowaly 6zł. I mialam je stosowac 2x dziennie i bralam je tak ze 4 dni po czym przestalam bo zoladek mnie po nich bolal a juz nic a nic nie krwawilam. I za tydzien na usg pokazala mi ze wszystko sie oczyscilo. Pierwszego usg nie widzialam i mam wrazenie ze chciala zarobic kaske. Ale nie pyklo. Miala zwiazane rece. Ja czulam ze juz jest po wszyatkim. Intuicja mi podpowiadala. I mialam racje. Ergotamina w malych dawkach dziala kurczaco na macice. Tak wiec zostalo mi 10 ta letek CYTOTECU I 12 ERGOTAMINY mialam to wyrzucic ale zostawilam. Moja siostra poronila samoistnie w 12tyg ciazy. Puste jajo plodowe. I zamiast czekac na naturalne oczyszczenie "bo juz wiem ze macica potrafi sama sie oczyscic i nie pptrzebuje nic do tego i nie dostanie sie zapalenia zadnego" poszla do szpitala zeby sie jak najszybciej tego pozbyc. I dostawala przez 4 dni 4tabl 1x wieczorem ARTHROTEC dopochwowo. I macica jej sie nawet po tym nie oczyscila. Brzuch ja bolal ale krwawienie slabe i podali jej tez ergotamine i nic. Wiec zrobili zabieg. Z racji tego ze szyjke miala juz otwarta zabieg nie powinien jej nic uszkodzic tak twierdzili. Ale juz ma z glowy. Na nia arthtotec nie podzialal prawidlowo. Moze podali za slaba dawke. Ale ja mialam teraz znowu ten sam problem. Z racji ze Szkoda mi bylo kasy na Cytotec uznalam ze pojde po recepte na Arthrotec w koncu tu i tu jest Mizoprostol
>  Ciaglr jednak roznica ceny mnie zastanawiala. Cytotec 20 tabletek pieknie mnie oczyscil  no i pierwsza roznica to taka ze Cytotecu nie czuc wgl w ustach. Ma neutralny posmak. Nie podraznia nic. Pieknie sie rozpuszcza. Nie to co arthrotec piecze w sluzowke i robi sie z niego breja ktora sie nie wchlania i ma sie po 2giej dawce ochote wypluc to gowno i jeszcze grzebac aby znaleźć rdzeń. Po arthrotecu rozbolal mnie zoladek jedynie po 2 dawkach ppd jezyk pp kilku godzinach ppdbrzusze lekko pobolewalo szalu nie bylo wiec wzielam dopochwowo. Masakra z wkladaniem ich do pochwy ledwo ci je wepchnelam zaraz sie krusza i wysuszaja pochwe ze ciezko nastepne wlozyc mimo zwilzenia. No i efekt zerowy jedynie zaczelo to po czasie wyplywac i piec w pochwe..wrrrr cytotec zaaplikowal sie idealnie. Sprytna mala tableteczka. A tek kolos tragedia. Tak wiec nastepnego dnia postanowilam zazyc ppd jezyk. Tragedia jak wyzej napisalam wielka papa. Wzielam 1 dawkę i  trzecia wyplulam bo nie dalam rady. Obrzydliwstwo. Tak wiec 20 tabletek poszlo i tylko bolal lekko brxuszek a krwawienie bardzo skape. Wiec naatepnego dnia wzielam moj cytotec ktory mi zostal i po nim dopiero mnie wzielo. Wzielam po 2x5tabletek. Do tej pory krwawie czyszcze sie. Brzuch pobolewa. W miedzy czasie musialo ze mnie cos wyleciec bo juz kilka dni temu poczulam ze piersi nie bola i nie mam apetytu takiego. Bralam jeszcze ergotamine aby wspomagac oczyszczanie zostaly mi jeszcze 4 tabletki. Zrobil test dzisiaj i wyszedl negatywny a w srode byl ppzytywny. W piatek zamierzam isc na sor bo nie bede placila 150zl za usg. Poprzednim razem bylam ze 6 razy prywatnie niepotrzebnie wgl. Ale nie wiedzialam od czego muchy zdychaja teraz juz wiem. 5 tydzien to byl od ostatniej miesiaczki. Wiec udalo aie dzieki cytotecowi. Dlatego jest taki drogi a i za drogi na szpitale bo wola dac gowniany arthrotec i wylyzeczkowac niz cytotec i nie ingerowac paluchami w macice..


"Ale nie wiedzialam od czego muchy zdychaja teraz juz wiem. "  powiedziała matka o swoim dziecku...

----------


## ogieeee24

Hahah to nie bylo zadne dziecko tylko jajo plodowe. W pierwszym przypadku lekarz dawal marne szanse. Ie bylo cialka zoltego ani tetna zadnego wiec to nie dziecko
 W drugim przypadku tez nie bylo tetna. A jezeli nie ma tetna to nie moze byc istota zywa.

----------


## ogieeee24

Zycze ci droga kolezanko aby spotkala cie identyczna sytuacja w przyszlosci  :Wink:  wtedy bedziesz inaczej mowila  :Smile:  powodzenia  :Smile:  zycie bywa przewrotne....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ze tobie wystarczyło, nie znaczy ,że masz rozpowszechniać nieprawidłowe dawkowanie.  To  które wyżej podałam,  jest zalecane przez  WHO i wszystkie poważne organizacje  zajmujące się aborcją. Ty miałaś po prostu szczęście.  Widziałam historie kobiet które brały dwa razy po 20 Arthrotekow i nie działało.


Ja sama powiedziałam dziewczynie żeby tak zrobiła. Kupując tabletki od faceta a widać zajmuje się tym jako handel sam mi doradzil że tak mam brać bo inne metody mogą nie udać się powodzeniem za pierwszym razem. Mi sie tak udało napisałam żeby tak wzieła więc nie podejrzewam aby dziewczyna miała szczęście tylko po prostu sie powiodło tak jak miało być. Zapewne zdarzają się przypadki tak jak napisałaś ale to też dziewczyny bez głowy na to wygląda bo prze dobrzeć też nie dobrze.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zycze ci droga kolezanko aby spotkala cie identyczna sytuacja w przyszlosci  wtedy bedziesz inaczej mowila  powodzenia  zycie bywa przewrotne....


A ja Tobie, chociaż myślisz inaczej niż ja, nigdy bym niczego złego nie życzyła i życzę Ci abyś jako matka uznała swe abortowane dzieci.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zycze ci droga kolezanko aby spotkala cie identyczna sytuacja w przyszlosci  wtedy bedziesz inaczej mowila  powodzenia  zycie bywa przewrotne....


A ja Tobie, chociaż myślisz inaczej niż ja, nigdy bym niczego złego nie życzyła i życzę Ci abyś jako matka uznała swe abortowane dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Chciała bym się podzielić informacjami na temat aborcji farmakologicznej. Uważam że są one istotne. Nie radze kupywać proszków w internecie gdyż żądają za nie pieniędzy kosmicznych. Ja sama byłam zmuszona dokonać aborcji. Nie bede sie rozpisywala z jakich powodow. Ale nie bylo to moje widzimisie. Mam juz jedno dziecko. I powiem tak ze z doswiadczenia wiem ze jezeli kobieta jeszcze nie rodzila ma 70%szans na powodze ie zabiegu. Zapewne zestaw z WOWu jest dobry jednak proponuja tylko 8 czy 12 tabletek. To za malo. Nigdy nie wiadomo czy nie bedzie potrzebna wieksza dawka i powtorzenie serii. Organizmy sa rozne i zaskakuja. Najlepiej wykonac aborcje do 8 tyg. Ja przeprowadzilam juz 2. Rok temu jedna. Teraz druga. Z racji ze juz rodzilam moja maci a wie co ma robic. Nie jest to szok. Pierwszym razem mialam silne zapalenie pochwy na dodatek. I pecherza. W akcie desperacji a byl to wg usg 4 tydzien szukalam informacji na forach. Przetrzepalam tone stron. Trafilam na WOW i na fora z opisami. Glowie Arthrotecu. No myslalam ze jest dobry skoro taki powszechny. Ale dziewczyny opisywaly rozne sytuacje. Ze nie zadzialal etc. Uznalam ze czasu mam malo a ppdobno paczki nie docieraja do PL bo sa zatrzymywane. Uznalam ze musze miec recepte. Zastanawialam sie skad. Przypomnialo mi sie ze bylam kiedya z corka u milej pani chirurg ktora nam spartaczyla zabieg. Wiec poszlam do niej i poprosilam o recepte na CYTOTEC. Uznalam ze skoro kosztuje 600zl to jest to cena adekwatna do jego dzialania. Pani zarobila stowke. Ale nie robila problemow. Bylam mega szczesliwa. Nastepie musialam zamowic w aptece. Balam sie ze mi zrobia problem. Pani z apteki spytala czy to dla mnie, odparlam ze nie. I nastepnego dnia juz byl. Kupilam za 570zl dokladnie opakowanie 30tabl. Czysty Mizoprostol. Uwazam ze jest najskuteczniejszy. To nie jest tak ze aborcja trwa 2 dni. To jest zlozony proces ktory u mnie trwal 7 dni za pierwszym razem. Wziel zgodnie z wytycznymi na WOW 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 h. I juz pp drugiej dawce skurcze i krwawienie ale nie jakies silne. Wraz z uplywem czasu nasilily sie i zaczelam krwawic jak przy miesiaczce. Zgodnie z wytycznymi wowu mialo wtedy nastopic poronienie wiec naatepnego dnia ppjechalam na usg i okazalo sie ze pecherzyk jest nadal. Ale macica sie obkurcza niewiadomo czemu i chce wydalic pecherzyk jednak nadal byl. Zalamana wrocilam do domu i uznalam ze nie dam za wygrana i zastosowalam 4tabletki dopochwowo. Po czasie krwawienie nasililo sie i brxuch bardziej bolal. Wy zytalam w internecie wytyczne dotyczace poatepowania szpitalnego jak wywoluja poronienie martwego plodu. Tam bylo napisane ze przez 4 dni podaja 4tabletki dopochwowo raz dziennie. Wiec ja nastepnego dnia znowu zaaplikowalam 4 dopochwowo. Czyli pn 3x4, wt 1x4,śr 1x4. Uznalam za metode wyczekujaca i w czwartek zaczal mnie bolec brxuch strasznie krwawienie sie nasilio i tak z czwartku na piatek myslalam ze umre z bolu ratowal mnie ibuprom ale nie chcialam przesadzac zeby lepiej poznac typowe objawy i rozpoznac ktory bol jest wiążącym bolem. I w piatek w pewnym momencie gdy szlam nagle ppczulam ze wylecialo ze mnie cos. Jakas kulka. W toalecie dojrzalam mala tkanke. Dosyc poszarpana. Pewnie przez skurcze. I w tym momencie wszystko ustalo. Krwawienie i bol. W poniedzialek ppjechalam na usg i byly resztki niby. Oczywiscie u innego lekarza. I miala mi babka juz robic zabieg na czyszczenie ale jej anestezjolog byl niedostepny a chciala 3tysiace za niego  za lyzeczkowanie jak za aborcje. Yh ale ze wyjscia nie miala a lekarze boja sie czekac w takiej sytuacji ze niby jakies zapalenia moze byc przepisala mi ta letki o nazwie ERGOTAMINA ktore mialy mnie oczyscic. Kosztowaly 6zł. I mialam je stosowac 2x dziennie i bralam je tak ze 4 dni po czym przestalam bo zoladek mnie po nich bolal a juz nic a nic nie krwawilam. I za tydzien na usg pokazala mi ze wszystko sie oczyscilo. Pierwszego usg nie widzialam i mam wrazenie ze chciala zarobic kaske. Ale nie pyklo. Miala zwiazane rece. Ja czulam ze juz jest po wszyatkim. Intuicja mi podpowiadala. I mialam racje. Ergotamina w malych dawkach dziala kurczaco na macice. Tak wiec zostalo mi 10 ta letek CYTOTECU I 12 ERGOTAMINY mialam to wyrzucic ale zostawilam. Moja siostra poronila samoistnie w 12tyg ciazy. Puste jajo plodowe. I zamiast czekac na naturalne oczyszczenie "bo juz wiem ze macica potrafi sama sie oczyscic i nie pptrzebuje nic do tego i nie dostanie sie zapalenia zadnego" poszla do szpitala zeby sie jak najszybciej tego pozbyc. I dostawala przez 4 dni 4tabl 1x wieczorem ARTHROTEC dopochwowo. I macica jej sie nawet po tym nie oczyscila. Brzuch ja bolal ale krwawienie slabe i podali jej tez ergotamine i nic. Wiec zrobili zabieg. Z racji tego ze szyjke miala juz otwarta zabieg nie powinien jej nic uszkodzic tak twierdzili. Ale juz ma z glowy. Na nia arthtotec nie podzialal prawidlowo. Moze podali za slaba dawke. Ale ja mialam teraz znowu ten sam problem. Z racji ze Szkoda mi bylo kasy na Cytotec uznalam ze pojde po recepte na Arthrotec w koncu tu i tu jest Mizoprostol
>  Ciaglr jednak roznica ceny mnie zastanawiala. Cytotec 20 tabletek pieknie mnie oczyscil  no i pierwsza roznica to taka ze Cytotecu nie czuc wgl w ustach. Ma neutralny posmak. Nie podraznia nic. Pieknie sie rozpuszcza. Nie to co arthrotec piecze w sluzowke i robi sie z niego breja ktora sie nie wchlania i ma sie po 2giej dawce ochote wypluc to gowno i jeszcze grzebac aby znaleźć rdzeń. Po arthrotecu rozbolal mnie zoladek jedynie po 2 dawkach ppd jezyk pp kilku godzinach ppdbrzusze lekko pobolewalo szalu nie bylo wiec wzielam dopochwowo. Masakra z wkladaniem ich do pochwy ledwo ci je wepchnelam zaraz sie krusza i wysuszaja pochwe ze ciezko nastepne wlozyc mimo zwilzenia. No i efekt zerowy jedynie zaczelo to po czasie wyplywac i piec w pochwe..wrrrr cytotec zaaplikowal sie idealnie. Sprytna mala tableteczka. A tek kolos tragedia. Tak wiec nastepnego dnia postanowilam zazyc ppd jezyk. Tragedia jak wyzej napisalam wielka papa. Wzielam 1 dawkę i  trzecia wyplulam bo nie dalam rady. Obrzydliwstwo. Tak wiec 20 tabletek poszlo i tylko bolal lekko brxuszek a krwawienie bardzo skape. Wiec naatepnego dnia wzielam moj cytotec ktory mi zostal i po nim dopiero mnie wzielo. Wzielam po 2x5tabletek. Do tej pory krwawie czyszcze sie. Brzuch pobolewa. W miedzy czasie musialo ze mnie cos wyleciec bo juz kilka dni temu poczulam ze piersi nie bola i nie mam apetytu takiego. Bralam jeszcze ergotamine aby wspomagac oczyszczanie zostaly mi jeszcze 4 tabletki. Zrobil test dzisiaj i wyszedl negatywny a w srode byl ppzytywny. W piatek zamierzam isc na sor bo nie bede placila 150zl za usg. Poprzednim razem bylam ze 6 razy prywatnie niepotrzebnie wgl. Ale nie wiedzialam od czego muchy zdychaja teraz juz wiem. 5 tydzien to byl od ostatniej miesiaczki. Wiec udalo aie dzieki cytotecowi. Dlatego jest taki drogi a i za drogi na szpitale bo wola dac gowniany arthrotec i wylyzeczkowac niz cytotec i nie ingerowac paluchami w macice..


Co za beznadziejny tekst. Zachwalasz cytotec, a potem sama piszesz, ze za pierwszym razem się nie udało. I oczywiście zestaw od Women jest "be, bo za mało tabletek" . Do Twojej wiadomości, w zestawie wystarczy 6 misoprostoli, bo to Mifepristone załatwia całą sprawę. I zupełnie nie ma znaczenia różnica w cenie między Cytotekiem a Arthrotekiem. W jednym i  w drugim masz to samo, 200mcg misoprostolu . Ja też dałam się nabrać na Cytotec, trochę biegunki i nic. Potem kupiłam Arthrotec. Kilka skrzepów, na usg dalej tętno...dopiero zestaw sobie poradził, choć był już 11 tydzień, i kolejną bzdurą jest to że paczki są zatrzymywane. Normalnie dochodzą, tylko nie do wszystkich województw. ja na swoją czekałam 9 dni, tyle tylko, że musiałam podjechać z Wlkp do Wrocławia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj dostalam mocnego krwawienia i mocno brzuch bolal i kilka skrzpow wylecialo,jeden dosc duzy,pozniej leciala jasna krew i przestalo.. co to moglo byc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj dostalam mocnego krwawienia i mocno brzuch bolal i kilka skrzpow wylecialo,jeden dosc duzy,pozniej leciala jasna krew i przestalo.. co to moglo byc


a może trochę więcej szczegółów? bo nic z twojej wypowiedzi nie wiem. Jesteś w ciąży, masz okres? brałaś jakieś tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja tabletki zamawiałam od Pani Małgosi 572-678-943 poleciła mi ją koleżanka ,zamawiała od nie leki dwa lata temu i kuracja przyniosła rezultat . Teraz pomogła również i mi paczka była wysyłana pocztą polską czekałam na nią dwa dni robocze przed opłatą miałam wgląd do paczki tabletki były oryginalnie zapakowane. Może teraz pomoże którejś z was.


Czy mogła byś napisać jak stosowałaś i jak to u Ciebie przebiegało . Skorzystałam z twojego wpisu i dziś zamówiłam tabletki,mają być jutro u mnie ale wcześniej chciała bym wiedzieć miej więcej jak to wyglądało jestem w 8 tygodniu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogła byś napisać jak stosowałaś i jak to u Ciebie przebiegało . Skorzystałam z twojego wpisu i dziś zamówiłam tabletki,mają być jutro u mnie ale wcześniej chciała bym wiedzieć miej więcej jak to wyglądało jestem w 8 tygodniu .


ona ci nie odpisze, bo to handlara, która wymyśla takie bajeczki, żeby towar się sprzedawał, A może nawet facet  :Smile:  na temat samego przebiegu aborcji nie mają zielonego pojęcia. Rzetelne informacje i opisy dziewczyn w czasie brania tabletek masz na : maszwybor.net, po zalogowaniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a może trochę więcej szczegółów? bo nic z twojej wypowiedzi nie wiem. Jesteś w ciąży, masz okres? brałaś jakieś tabletki ?


bralam art i jestem w 6 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bralam art i jestem w 6 tyg


to musisz zrobić dwa razy betaHCG, lub iść do ginekologa, żeby się przekonać czy się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ona ci nie odpisze, bo to handlara, która wymyśla takie bajeczki, żeby towar się sprzedawał, A może nawet facet  na temat samego przebiegu aborcji nie mają zielonego pojęcia. Rzetelne informacje i opisy dziewczyn w czasie brania tabletek masz na : maszwybor.net, po zalogowaniu


Dla Ciebie to każdy to oszust i naciągacz tylko ty razem to się przejechałaś bo ja kupiłam tabletki od uczciwej osoby i dla tego podzieliłam się numerem a jeśli chodzi o moją aborcję to brałam 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod język co 2 godz byłam w   3/4 tygodniu wszystko zaczęło się od bólu w podbrzuszu i kłuciu w krzyżu miałam dreszcze temperatura wzrosła do 38 stopni zaczęłam plamić po 2 dawce,krwawienie mi się nasiliło po ostatniej dawce szły mi skrzepy takie jak wątróbka krew była taka gęsta i ciągnąca ciemna purpurowa po wszystkim  ból ustał i piersi zrobiły się wiotkie mdłości też przeszły 
tak to u mnie wyglądało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktos do sprzedania tabletki poronne

----------


## Pola123

> ma ktos do sprzedania tabletki poronne


Ja mam 15 tabletek arthrotec. Pola48@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam cytotec 350 zl wyslij sms to zadzwonie 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artrotec - pilne. Wiem że wiele kobiet chce zajść w ciążę. Ja nie chciałam i się stało pomimo antykoncepcji. Jeśli ktoś ma do sprzedania Art odkupie . Informacje na prv jeśli ktoś zdecyduje się mi pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 12 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Pola123

> Artrotec - pilne. Wiem że wiele kobiet chce zajść w ciążę. Ja nie chciałam i się stało pomimo antykoncepcji. Jeśli ktoś ma do sprzedania Art odkupie . Informacje na prv jeśli ktoś zdecyduje się mi pomóc.


Mam 15 tabletek . Warszawa wola odbiór ... Pola48@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te tabletki stosuje się doustnie  :Wink:  4 tabl co 3 h 3 dawki = 12 tabl 
Najlepiej brać te słabsze one lepiej działają 
Tabletka zawiera w środku druga mniejsza i twardsza tabletkę której nie wolno połykać trzeba ją odpluc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do załatwienia tabl po 12sztuk proszę o wiadomość dyskretnie i bezpiecznie sama przez to przechodzilam diva@onet.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Te tabletki stosuje się doustnie  4 tabl co 3 h 3 dawki = 12 tabl 
> Najlepiej brać te słabsze one lepiej działają 
> Tabletka zawiera w środku druga mniejsza i twardsza tabletkę której nie wolno połykać trzeba ją odpluc


Nie doustnie, tylko pod język,  lub między dziaslo a policzek na 30 minut.  Ważny jest czas, kiedy lek wchłania się przez sluzowke.  I nie ma znaczenia,  forte czy zwykły, oba mają po tyle samo misoprostolu,  200mcg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,
Czy któraś z Was zamawiała zestaw z WOW do woj. łódzkiego ? Ile czekałyście? Bo ja czekam już od ubiegłej niedzieli a przesyłki w Polsce jeszcze nie ma. Zaczynam się denerwować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haha pod język ... Brednie 
Wiem jak to działa bo sama usuwalam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,
> Czy któraś z Was zamawiała zestaw z WOW do woj. łódzkiego ? Ile czekałyście? Bo ja czekam już od ubiegłej niedzieli a przesyłki w Polsce jeszcze nie ma. Zaczynam się denerwować.



a jaki masz status na śledzeniu ? kiedy dokładnie wysłano z Mumbaju ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Haha pod język ... Brednie 
> Wiem jak to działa bo sama usuwalam


ja też usuwałam i tego się, moja droga, nie łyka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jaki masz status na śledzeniu ? kiedy dokładnie wysłano z Mumbaju ?


Ostatni status wygląda tak:

Wysłanie przesyłki 	2016-04-16 15:37	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE

czyli od soboty nic się nie zmieniło... a przesyłka została nadana 13go

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatni status wygląda tak:
> 
> Wysłanie przesyłki 	2016-04-16 15:37	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> 
> czyli od soboty nic się nie zmieniło... a przesyłka została nadana 13go


czyli pewnie jutro , pojutrze pojawi się w Polsce. najpóźniej w weekend. Łódzkie jest bezpieczne, nie masz się czego obawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli pewnie jutro , pojutrze pojawi się w Polsce. najpóźniej w weekend. Łódzkie jest bezpieczne, nie masz się czego obawiać.


Czyli do mnie trafi dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu, ehhh 
Miałam nadzieję, że przesyłka dojdzie jeszcze w tym tygodniu. Nie pozostaje nic innego jak czekać. Obecnie to 8 tyg. Strasznie ciągnie mi się ten czas i do tego ogólnie źle się czuję. Wolałabym mieć to za sobą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli do mnie trafi dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu, ehhh 
> Miałam nadzieję, że przesyłka dojdzie jeszcze w tym tygodniu. Nie pozostaje nic innego jak czekać. Obecnie to 8 tyg. Strasznie ciągnie mi się ten czas i do tego ogólnie źle się czuję. Wolałabym mieć to za sobą...


No cóż , każda by chciała mieć to od reki z głowy, ale mieszkamy w takim a nie innym katolandzie i trzeba się z tym zmierzyć.  Za tydzień juz pewnie będziesz po wszystkim,  czym jest jeszcze te kkilka dni czekania w porównaniu z trudami ciąży i porodu i perspektywą wychowywania przez całe życie niechcianego dziecka ?  :Smile:  uszy do góry  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej
Jestem w 4-5tyg  
Wczoraj  dopochwowo zastosowałem 3 tab.
W nocy dreszcze  , delikatny ból brzucha
Rano  kolejne 3 to samo co  w nocy
O 12:40 2 dopochwowo  i 2 doustnie
Gorączka  i straszna biegunka,ból  brzucha ale żadnego krwawienia

----------


## Karolina :)

> Czyli do mnie trafi dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu, ehhh 
> Miałam nadzieję, że przesyłka dojdzie jeszcze w tym tygodniu. Nie pozostaje nic innego jak czekać. Obecnie to 8 tyg. Strasznie ciągnie mi się ten czas i do tego ogólnie źle się czuję. Wolałabym mieć to za sobą...


A czytałaś może jak wygląda teraz Twoje dziecko? Czy wiesz że wszystkie podstawowe narządy są już rozwinięte,że ma wykształcone paluszki i nawet swoje indywidualne linie papilarne. Dziecko w tym okresie jest bardzo ruchliwe i pływa radośnie w wodach płodowych. Spróbuj rozważyć swoją decyzje, skoro masz jeszcze czas.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Czyli do mnie trafi dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu, ehhh 
> Miałam nadzieję, że przesyłka dojdzie jeszcze w tym tygodniu. Nie pozostaje nic innego jak czekać. Obecnie to 8 tyg. Strasznie ciągnie mi się ten czas i do tego ogólnie źle się czuję. Wolałabym mieć to za sobą...


A czytałaś może jak wygląda teraz Twoje dziecko? Czy wiesz że wszystkie podstawowe narządy są już rozwinięte,że ma wykształcone paluszki i nawet swoje indywidualne linie papilarne. Dziecko w tym okresie jest bardzo ruchliwe i pływa radośnie w wodach płodowych. Spróbuj rozważyć swoją decyzje, skoro masz jeszcze czas.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej
> Jestem w 4-5tyg  
> Wczoraj  dopochwowo zastosowałem 3 tab.
> W nocy dreszcze  , delikatny ból brzucha
> Rano  kolejne 3 to samo co  w nocy
> O 12:40 2 dopochwowo  i 2 doustnie
> Gorączka  i straszna biegunka,ból  brzucha ale żadnego krwawienia


A próbowałaś rozważyć inne sposoby wyjścia z tej sytuacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co dalej???
Ile teraz wziąć  czy coś się wkoncu ruszy....

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej
> Jestem w 4-5tyg  
> Wczoraj  dopochwowo zastosowałem 3 tab.
> W nocy dreszcze  , delikatny ból brzucha
> Rano  kolejne 3 to samo co  w nocy
> O 12:40 2 dopochwowo  i 2 doustnie
> Gorączka  i straszna biegunka,ból  brzucha ale żadnego krwawienia


A próbowałaś rozważyć inne sposoby wyjścia z tej sytuacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co dalej???
> Ile teraz wziąć  czy coś się wkoncu ruszy....


jak zwykle.... złe dawkowanie...ile wam można pisać, a i tak bierzecie po swojemu w jakichś dziwnych konfiguracjach ....

DAWKOWANIE ARTHROTECU DO 12 TC CIĄŻY :

3x4 tabletki pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek, na 30 minut i wypluwamy rdzenie, dawki co trzy godziny. Gdyby nic się nie działo, możesz przyjąć kolejne dwie dawki, do 20 tabletek maks za jednym podejściem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a próbowałaś rozważyć inne sposoby wyjścia z tej sytuacji?


nie nie próbowałam , dotarło ?

----------


## Karolina :)

> nie nie próbowałam , dotarło ?


No właśnie, tak myślałam.A czemu nie próbowałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie, tak myślałam.A czemu nie próbowałaś?


A Ty moja droga masz w tym jakiś interes, że chcesz kogoś umoralniać i naprowadzać na dobrą drogę?? Uwierz mi, że na pewno każda kobieta, która podejmuje się takiej decyzji przemyślała sobie to nie jeden raz a setki razy i gdyby nie taki kraj w jakim żyjemy to nie trzeba byłoby czekać do 6-7-8 10 - 12 tyg tylko dużo wcześniej można byłoby taką decyzję podjąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie, tak myślałam.A czemu nie próbowałaś?


Zwyczajnie nie mam takiej potrzeby   :Smile:  chcę usunąć ciążę wiec działam w tym kierunku, gdybym chciała urodzić dziecko to bym leżała na kanapie, łykała witaminki i gładziła się po brzuszku.

----------


## Karolina :)

> A Ty moja droga masz w tym jakiś interes, że chcesz kogoś umoralniać i naprowadzać na dobrą drogę?? Uwierz mi, że na pewno każda kobieta, która podejmuje się takiej decyzji przemyślała sobie to nie jeden raz a setki razy i gdyby nie taki kraj w jakim żyjemy to nie trzeba byłoby czekać do 6-7-8 10 - 12 tyg tylko dużo wcześniej można byłoby taką decyzję podjąć.


Ale przecież ja nikogo nie umoralniam  :Smile:  Pytam się czy rozważyła inne opcje.A co za różnica jaki to tydzień, przecież przecież i tak wiadomo że z tego dziecka ile by ono miało lub nie miało tygodni i na jakim etapie rozwoju by było rozwinie się człowiek.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zwyczajnie nie mam takiej potrzeby   chcę usunąć ciążę wiec działam w tym kierunku, gdybym chciała urodzić dziecko to bym leżała na kanapie, łykała witaminki i gładziła się po brzuszku.


To zaskakujące jak to piszesz.Teraz będąc zdecydowana na aborcje piszesz o ciąży bezosobowo....ale jak byś była zdecydowana urodzić to piszesz już o dziecku i głaskaniu brzucha.Widzisz to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Artrotec - pilne. Wiem że wiele kobiet chce zajść w ciążę. Ja nie chciałam i się stało pomimo antykoncepcji. Jeśli ktoś ma do sprzedania Art odkupie . Informacje na prv jeśli ktoś zdecyduje się mi pomóc.


linus777@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To zaskakujące jak to piszesz.Teraz będąc zdecydowana na aborcje piszesz o ciąży bezosobowo....ale jak byś była zdecydowana urodzić to piszesz już o dziecku i głaskaniu brzucha.Widzisz to?


wyciągasz błędne wnioski - piszę tak, bo wiem, jak to jest być w chcianej ciąży - mam dwoje kochanych dzieci  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  ja biorę  dopochwowo  nie dam rady pod język odrazu wymiotuje
Wsadzilam kolejne 3 ;czułam w środku  jeszcze te wcześniejsze tabletki
Być może nie krwawie bo tamte jeszcze się nie rozpuścily

----------


## Karolina :)

To super że jesteś już mamą  :Smile:  Ale czy uważasz,że to jest sprawiedliwe skazywać dziecko na śmierć tylko dlatego że było nie planowane? Ono nie miało na to wpływu, to Wy o tym zadecydowaliście ale ono umiera i ponosi konsekwencje Waszych czynów,dorosłych ludzi. Czy według Ciebie jest to sprawiedliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To super że jesteś już mamą  Ale czy uważasz,że to jest sprawiedliwe skazywać dziecko na śmierć tylko dlatego że było nie planowane? Ono nie miało na to wpływu, to Wy o tym zadecydowaliście ale ono umiera i ponosi konsekwencje Waszych czynów,dorosłych ludzi. Czy według Ciebie jest to sprawiedliwe?


Nie wiem o jakim dziecku Ty mówisz. To co ja mam w brzuchu to ZARODEK.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie wiem o jakim dziecku Ty mówisz. To co ja mam w brzuchu to ZARODEK.


No ale jakbyś chciała przyjąć to dziecko to głaskałabyś brzuch w którym jest zarodek.Prawda?Tylko wtedy nie byłby dla Ciebie to zarodek tylko Twoja fasolka, żabka itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ale jakbyś chciała przyjąć to dziecko to głaskałabyś brzuch w którym jest zarodek.Prawda?Tylko wtedy nie byłby dla Ciebie to zarodek tylko Twoja fasolka, żabka itd.


i widzisz - to jest ta właśnie granica, którą wy - ruch pro-life- niby dostrzegacie, ale nie rozumiecie. Nie rozumiecie, że czasem ciąża może być niechciana, mimo,że kobieta niejednokrotnie jest matką, i kocha swoje dzieci. Że nie jest w stanie zaakceptować kolejnego, i dlatego dla niej to nie dziecko, a pasożyt, zaród, niechciany lokator.

----------


## Karolina :)

> i widzisz - to jest ta właśnie granica, którą wy - ruch pro-life- niby dostrzegacie, ale nie rozumiecie. Nie rozumiecie, że czasem ciąża może być niechciana, mimo,że kobieta niejednokrotnie jest matką, i kocha swoje dzieci. Że nie jest w stanie zaakceptować kolejnego, i dlatego dla niej to nie dziecko, a pasożyt, zaród, niechciany lokator.


No ale widzisz sama przyznajesz, że jest to dziecko...tylko po prostu niechciane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ale widzisz sama przyznajesz, że jest to dziecko...tylko po prostu niechciane.


i znów przeinaczasz moje słowa, żeby wyszło na Twoje. Napisałam niechciana CIĄŻA a nie DZIECKO

----------


## Karolina :)

> i znów przeinaczasz moje słowa, żeby wyszło na Twoje. Napisałam niechciana CIĄŻA a nie DZIECKO


Czyli według Ciebie jak dziecko nazwiesz ciążą lub zarodkiem to ono traci swoje człowieczeństwo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli według Ciebie jak dziecko nazwiesz ciążą lub zarodkiem to ono traci swoje człowieczeństwo?


dziecko nazywam dzieckiem, kiedy się urodzi. Ty, jak chcesz, możesz nawet na plemnik mówić "dziecko". Ale nie imputuj mi, co mam myśleć i mówić, bo Ty tak myślisz i mówisz, ok ?

----------


## Karolina :)

> dziecko nazywam dzieckiem, kiedy się urodzi. Ty, jak chcesz, możesz nawet na plemnik mówić "dziecko". Ale nie imputuj mi, co mam myśleć i mówić, bo Ty tak myślisz i mówisz, ok ?


Ale ja Ci nic nie imputuje tylko się pytam.Według mnie plemnik jest plemnikiem  :Smile:  A skoro piszesz że dziecko jest po urodzeniu to co w takim razie kopie Cię w wątrobę tudzież pęcherz w czasie ciąży?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy komuś z was nie udało  się  poronic po tych tabletkach?i urodził dziecko
Czy probujecie do skutku?
Bo u mnie nadal cisza

----------


## Karolina :)

> Czy komuś z was nie udało  się  poronic po tych tabletkach?i urodził dziecko
> Czy probujecie do skutku?
> Bo u mnie nadal cisza


To zależy zapewne co łykasz.Dziś czytałam wpis dziewczyny która łykała Arthrotec, próbowała dwa razy ale jej się nie udało,więc urodziła dziecko. Napisała że było śliczne i zdrowe :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos moze 14 szt art na sprzedaz ? Do 100 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy! Nie wiem co robić. Wzięłam pierwsze 4 tabletki Arthrotec przedwczoraj o 19:30 po 4 godz kolejną dawke pod język, trzecią dawke juz dopochwowo - miałam zbyt poparzony język. Do rana nic się nie działo więc wzięłam kolejne 4 dopochwowo i po 4 godz kolejne. Wieczorem nst dnia pojawiło się delikatne, brązowe krwawienie. Dziś rano coś ze mnie wypłynęło - ale nie widziałam co, boję się że to tylko resztki tabletek. Obecnie jest delikatne krwawienie na taki ciemny, bordowy kolor i maleńkie skrzepy. Co to oznacza?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Pomocy! Nie wiem co robić. Wzięłam pierwsze 4 tabletki Arthrotec przedwczoraj o 19:30 po 4 godz kolejną dawke pod język, trzecią dawke juz dopochwowo - miałam zbyt poparzony język. Do rana nic się nie działo więc wzięłam kolejne 4 dopochwowo i po 4 godz kolejne. Wieczorem nst dnia pojawiło się delikatne, brązowe krwawienie. Dziś rano coś ze mnie wypłynęło - ale nie widziałam co, boję się że to tylko resztki tabletek. Obecnie jest delikatne krwawienie na taki ciemny, bordowy kolor i maleńkie skrzepy. Co to oznacza?


Przestań je brać szkodzą Tobie i zabijają Twoje dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, wyrzucicie pieniadze. 12 tabletek cytotecu za 440zl nie usunie ciazy. Ru nie maja bo nie maja do niej dostepu, tylko kliniki aborcyjne ja maja wiec bez tej tab to nie zadziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktos moze 14 szt art na sprzedaz ? Do 100 zl


ja zamówiłam tu 799-725-306 ugodowa osoba powinna pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przestań je brać szkodzą Tobie i zabijają Twoje dziecko.


Dziewczyno chyba fora ci się pomyliły jej właśnie o to chodzi  nie chce tego dziecka więc przestań tu strzelać takie teksty bo żałosna jesteś.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyno chyba fora ci się pomyliły jej właśnie o to chodzi  nie chce tego dziecka więc przestań tu strzelać takie teksty bo żałosna jesteś.


Dlaczego?Poprosiła o radę, więc jej udzieliłam swoją radę, Ty możesz swoją, każdy ma do tego prawo.Prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To już zaszkodziło temu dziecku i nie da się cofnąć czasu więc twój komentarz niczego nie zmieni, a tym bardziej mi nie pomoże, proszę o pomoc co mam zrobić w tej chwili? Czy udało się, czy nie.

----------


## Karolina :)

> To już zaszkodziło temu dziecku i nie da się cofnąć czasu więc twój komentarz niczego nie zmieni, a tym bardziej mi nie pomoże, proszę o pomoc co mam zrobić w tej chwili? Czy udało się, czy nie.


Po pierwsze nie bój się, straj się na ile to możliwe uspokoić, bo decyzje podejmowane w stresie są przeważnie błędne.Nikt nie zna odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie, bo skąd mieli by znać? Nie są w Twojej skórze? U każdego poronienie przebiega inaczej i to nie prawda że Arthrotec musiał zaszkodzić dziecku, czytałam wiele wpisów że nie jest taki skuteczny.Organizm kobiety robi też wszystko żeby ochronić dziecko i może tak jest w Twoim przypadku...więc chociaż spróbuj przez 15 minut pomyśleć o swoim dziecku, o tym że nie będzie źle, że się ułoży, że będziesz mogła cieszyć się jego/jej pierwszym uśmiechem, słowem....pomyśl po prostu POZYTYWNIE. Wyłącz myślenie nieplanowana ciąża=tragedia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamówiłam tu 799-725-306 ugodowa osoba powinna pomóc


masz moze meila ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety ja już podjęłam decyzje, jestem za młoda, sama, a sex był tylko jednorazową przygodą. Szukam pomocy jak przestać być w ciąży i nic mojej decyzji nie zmieni. Chcę wiedzieć czy to co opisałam jest poronieniem, czy muszę zrobić coś innego.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Niestety ja już podjęłam decyzje, jestem za młoda, sama, a sex był tylko jednorazową przygodą. Szukam pomocy jak przestać być w ciąży i nic mojej decyzji nie zmieni. Chcę wiedzieć czy to co opisałam jest poronieniem, czy muszę zrobić coś innego.


Nie jesteś już sama, jest Was już dwójka  :Smile:  Za parę lat będziesz starsza  i inaczej wszystko będzie wyglądało. A po za tym myślę że najbliżsi by Ci pomogli, bo Cię kochają, ale musisz im o tym powiedzieć...nie jesteś sama.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic co powiesz nie zmieni mojej decyzji i proszę przestań... bo mi to nie pomoże. Nie chce tego dziecka, chce się go pozbyć, decyzja zapadła.
Jeżeli ktokolwiek może mi coś poradzić w związku z moimi objawami to bardzo, bardzo proszę o odp

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nic co powiesz nie zmieni mojej decyzji i proszę przestań... bo mi to nie pomoże. Nie chce tego dziecka, chce się go pozbyć, decyzja zapadła.
> Jeżeli ktokolwiek może mi coś poradzić w związku z moimi objawami to bardzo, bardzo proszę o odp


To je oddaj do adopcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co myślisz, że po 9 miesiącach nie bd we mnie miłości? To niemożliwe. Może sb tego nie wybacze, może bd żałować, ale w tej chwili to dla mnie jedyne wyjście i nie jesteś na moim miejscu więc mnie nie oceniaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic co powiesz nie zmieni mojej decyzji i proszę przestań... bo mi to nie pomoże. Nie chce tego dziecka, chce się go pozbyć, decyzja zapadła.
> Jeżeli ktokolwiek może mi coś poradzić w związku z moimi objawami to bardzo, bardzo proszę o odp


jeśli nie było krwawienia, to raczej wątpliwe szanse na poronienie. Nikt tu Ci wprost nie powie, bo nie zbadamy przez internet. Najlepiej jak zrobisz dwa badania betaHCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu , jeśli wartość maleje, znaczy że się udało, jeśli rośnie - ciąża dalej się rozwija.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nic co powiesz nie zmieni mojej decyzji i proszę przestań... bo mi to nie pomoże. Nie chce tego dziecka, chce się go pozbyć, decyzja zapadła.
> Jeżeli ktokolwiek może mi coś poradzić w związku z moimi objawami to bardzo, bardzo proszę o odp


Czuje w Tobie wiele lęku i obaw i współczuje Ci tej sytuacji.Myślisz że aborcja przyniesie Ci ulgę,ale to nie możliwe bo już jesteś matką i Ty o tym wiesz i to czujesz. Chcę Ci pomóc,ale to od Ciebie zależy czy przyjmiesz tą pomoc.Myślę że łatwiej będzie nam pisać na czacie.Zapraszam natporadnia.pl czynny całą noc.

----------


## Karolina :)

> I co myślisz, że po 9 miesiącach nie bd we mnie miłości? To niemożliwe. Może sb tego nie wybacze, może bd żałować, ale w tej chwili to dla mnie jedyne wyjście i nie jesteś na moim miejscu więc mnie nie oceniaj.


Nie oceniam Cię kochana, nie śmiałabym...chcę Ci pomóc,bo są inne rozwiązania, mniej bolesne, po których nie będziesz miała poczucia winy na całe życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny !  przypominam, że jeżeli macie jakiekolwiek pytania, lub wątpliwości dotyczące aborcji, zawsze możecie zapytać na maszwybor.net  - wystarczy się zarejestrować.  Otrzymacie odpowiedź od dziewczyn, które same mają to za sobą, a co najważniejsze, żaden pro-life nie będzie Wam marudził o miłości, rączkach i nóżkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec forte za 150 zl. W opakowaniu jest 20tab plus ulotka, tabletki zakupione w polsce. Mozliwa jest wysylka, polecony 5zl pobraniowa kolo 20zl. prosze o sms pod nr 514-155-347

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  jestem załamana 
Pomóżcie! !!!
Wczoraj  wam pisałam, że przed wczoraj  wieczorem wzięłam 3 tab dopochwowo, w nocy tylko dreszcze i ból brzucha....
Rano ,  znów 3 dopochwowo  , te same objawy plus biegunka i gorączka
OK 11:40 3 dopochwowo  i 2 polknelam nadal Nic-tylko straszna biegunka
Po 16 kolejne 3 dopochwowo  ,  czułam ze tamte nie rozpuścily  się całe, i nadal nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

C.d przez noc nic się nie ruszyło 
Co robić, próbować  dalej czy poczekać z 1 dzień 
Pomóżcie! !! To 5 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> C.d przez noc nic się nie ruszyło 
> Co robić, próbować  dalej czy poczekać z 1 dzień 
> Pomóżcie! !! To 5 tydzien


Wydlub przede wszystkim te tabletki, one czopuja ci pochwe.  Jeśli w ciągu dwóch trzech dni nic się nie zadzieje,  możesz zabieg powtórzyć, tym razem z prawidłowym dawkowaniem :  4 tabletki co trzy godziny,  a nie w takich dziwnych odstępach:rano-wieczorem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jak mam je brać? 
Pod język  nie dam rady  odrazu wymiotuje
Albo dopochwowo  albo polykac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jak mam je brać? 
> Pod język  nie dam rady  odrazu wymiotuje
> Albo dopochwowo  albo polykac


a między dziąsło a policzek ? po wydłubaniu rdzenia mają podobno lepszy smak . Możesz też dopochwowo, tylko przed aplikacją kolejnej dawki wydłubuj te poprzednie, bo się zapychasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

udało się za 1 razem. Arthotec Forte 12 szt miałam. Wykorzystałam wszystkie. Byłam w 5 tygodniu, najprawdopodobniej ciąża bliźniacza. Dlatego betaHCG <12 tys. mimo 4 tyg. Brałam co 3 h/4szt. Start 18, potem 21 i koniec 24. Skrzepy poszły po prawie 6 h. Gdy już rozpoczęło się krwawienie po ok 5h miałam dreszcze i zimne poty. Dostałam lekkiej gorączki. Mimo to cały czas dokończyłam dopochwowo. Lepiej zrobić do końca, ponieważ macica musi się dobrze oczyścić z zalegających skrzepów.

Po 5 tygodniach dostałam okres. Zabieg był 17 marca. Okres mam od wczoraj.
Razem z narzeczonym jesteśmy zadowoleni że się udało, bo nieplanowane bliźniaki to dla nas za dużo. A nie pozwolimy by chowały się w moim poczuciu krzywdy. Mam b negatywne podejście i wspólnie zdecydowaliśmy że dziecko 1 będzie wtedy gdy ja będę czuła się gotowa by wspólnie się nim cieszyć i szaleć na punkcie naszego maleństwa ^^

Świadoma decyzja, świadomy poród jest lepszy i zdrowszy, wszyscy się cieszą, czekają. Rodzice pomagają i nie denerwują się, że nie masz stabilnej sytuacji, że błąd, tragedia itp. Takie jest moje zdanie.

Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz szczęście, że jesteś już po.

Ja wciąż czekam na mój zestaw z WOW. Bałam się oszustów, którzy handlują lewym towarem i wolałam zamówić pewny zestaw ale każdy tydzień dłużej to bardziej zaawansowana ciąża - jestem pełna obaw :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli bralas 3 razy po 4 tabletki dopochwowo, a jak wladalas  kolejne tab to nie czulas w środku  tych poprzednich?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2x Arthrotec 
cena za jedno opakowanie 130zl 
Przy zakupie dwóch opakowań cena 220 zł
Wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości




Telefon: 535 141 631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamówiłam tu 799-725-306 ugodowa osoba powinna pomóc


dzisiaj paczka przyszła art oryginalnie zapakowany wszystko grało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś zamawiał ze strony girlinneed.com


Tak, facet jest oszustem. Ostrzegam wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj ok godz 14 wzięłam 1szą dawke art. 50.   4szt pod język, wcześniej usunęłam z każdej tabletki rdzen po 30 min połknęłam wszystko (w jezyk nic nie szczypało) .po 30 min lekkie skurcze i dreszcze , po godzinie wszystko ustało,tylko lekki ból brzucha.kolejna dawka po 3 godz po język tabletki również rozkruszone bez rdzenia, i przez kolejne 2 godz lekkie skurcze i mała biegunka,lekkie krwawienie. gdy trzymałam pod językiem trzecia dawke zaczęłam krwawic mocniej niż przy @ , pojawiły się skrzepy ok 5cm, ból cały czas do wytrzymania ,gdy byłam w toalecie nagle wyleciała ze mnie taka zbita wątróbka z białymi ścięgnami ok 4/5cm później krwawiłam dosyć mocno jeszcze z godzine , skrzepy cały czas wylatywały.Stopniowo skurcze zaczęły słabnąc i ból brzucha również, cały czas piłam dużo wody mineralnej. ogólnie mocne krwawienie trwało ok 4/5 godz, w nocy skurcze czasem się nasilały co 3 godz zmieniałam podpaskę. dziś od rana dalej krwawienie co pare godzin mniejsze skrzepy,i popołudniu znów wyleciało ze mnie zbita wątróbka jakby z białymi tkankami (okropny widok ), teraz krwawienie coraz mniejsze czasem plamie na brązowo jak pod koniec okresu , nie wiem czy to już koniec wszystkiego, za kilka dni idę na usg . Naczytałam się wiele o działaniu art. i przyznam ze wszystko przebiegło mało boleśnie fizycznie, nie był potrzebny paracetamol lub inne srodki p/bólowe.Wszystko opisałam mechanicznie , nie mam już w sobie siły jestem wykonczona psychicznie całą tą sytuacją, wiem ze zawsze będę załowała tego co zrobiłam.
Byłam w 5 tyg i 3 dniu ciąży wg kalkulatora ze strony WOW,   ART.50 zakupiony w aptece na receptę za kwotę 44zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec forte za 150 zl. W opakowaniu jest 20tab plus ulotka, tabletki zakupione w polsce. Mozliwa jest wysylka, polecony 5zl pobraniowa kolo 20zl.

 prosze o sms pod nr 514-155-347

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj ok godz 14 wzięłam 1szą dawke art. 50.   4szt pod język, wcześniej usunęłam z każdej tabletki rdzen po 30 min połknęłam wszystko (w jezyk nic nie szczypało) .po 30 min lekkie skurcze i dreszcze , po godzinie wszystko ustało,tylko lekki ból brzucha.kolejna dawka po 3 godz po język tabletki również rozkruszone bez rdzenia, i przez kolejne 2 godz lekkie skurcze i mała biegunka,lekkie krwawienie. gdy trzymałam pod językiem trzecia dawke zaczęłam krwawic mocniej niż przy @ , pojawiły się skrzepy ok 5cm, ból cały czas do wytrzymania ,gdy byłam w toalecie nagle wyleciała ze mnie taka zbita wątróbka z białymi ścięgnami ok 4/5cm później krwawiłam dosyć mocno jeszcze z godzine , skrzepy cały czas wylatywały.Stopniowo skurcze zaczęły słabnąc i ból brzucha również, cały czas piłam dużo wody mineralnej. ogólnie mocne krwawienie trwało ok 4/5 godz, w nocy skurcze czasem się nasilały co 3 godz zmieniałam podpaskę. dziś od rana dalej krwawienie co pare godzin mniejsze skrzepy,i popołudniu znów wyleciało ze mnie zbita wątróbka jakby z białymi tkankami (okropny widok ), teraz krwawienie coraz mniejsze czasem plamie na brązowo jak pod koniec okresu , nie wiem czy to już koniec wszystkiego, za kilka dni idę na usg . Naczytałam się wiele o działaniu art. i przyznam ze wszystko przebiegło mało boleśnie fizycznie, nie był potrzebny paracetamol lub inne srodki p/bólowe.Wszystko opisałam mechanicznie , nie mam już w sobie siły jestem wykonczona psychicznie całą tą sytuacją, wiem ze zawsze będę załowała tego co zrobiłam.
> Byłam w 5 tyg i 3 dniu ciąży wg kalkulatora ze strony WOW,   ART.50 zakupiony w aptece na receptę za kwotę 44zł


To po co to robiłaś, skoro nie byłaś przekonana ? ja nie żałuję, choć minęło już parę lat, ale ja swojej decyzji byłam pewna w 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,

Brała któraś z Was te tabletki między 9 a 10 t.c. ??? Możecie coś napisać jak to wyglądało, czy wszystko przebiegło ok? Piszą, że po 9 tyg. wzrasta ryzyko powikłań. Dajcie znać czy macie takie doświadczenia i czy się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,
> 
> Brała któraś z Was te tabletki między 9 a 10 t.c. ??? Możecie coś napisać jak to wyglądało, czy wszystko przebiegło ok? Piszą, że po 9 tyg. wzrasta ryzyko powikłań. Dajcie znać czy macie takie doświadczenia i czy się udało?


doświadczenia kobiet po aborcji w różnych tygodniach możesz przeczytać na maszwybor.net, po zalogowaniu. Tutaj prędzej spotkasz handlarza albo pro-lifa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za info. Zaraz się tam zaloguję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  jestem załamana 
> Pomóżcie! !!!
> Wczoraj  wam pisałam, że przed wczoraj  wieczorem wzięłam 3 tab dopochwowo, w nocy tylko dreszcze i ból brzucha....
> Rano ,  znów 3 dopochwowo  , te same objawy plus biegunka i gorączka
> OK 11:40 3 dopochwowo  i 2 polknelam nadal Nic-tylko straszna biegunka
> Po 16 kolejne 3 dopochwowo  ,  czułam ze tamte nie rozpuścily  się całe, i nadal nic


C.d  przed noc i kolejny dzień nic mi się nie wydarzyło 
Ale wieczorem  jak się poszłam  kąpać  to zaczęły ze mnie wyciekac te tab rozdrobnione, ale takie brązowe. ...potem jeszcze na poddasze miałam tego pełno  ale żadnego  krwawienia
Dziś po pracy zaczynam 2 próbę  
Tym razem  tak jak piszą  dziewczyny  4 tabletki  co 3 h
Mam nadzieję  że tym razem się uda 
Dam znać  
3 majcie  kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzięłam arthrotec w poniedziałek, dopiero po 3 dawce zaczęło się krwawienie a skurcze po 2 dawce. I krwawienie trwa do tej pory, używam może 3,4 podpaski na dzień i brzuch mnie ciągle boli jak przy okresie. Nie wiem czy się udało i czy jest wszystko dobrze jak mnie tak boli ten brzuch. Miała któraś tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam arthrotec w poniedziałek, dopiero po 3 dawce zaczęło się krwawienie a skurcze po 2 dawce. I krwawienie trwa do tej pory, używam może 3,4 podpaski na dzień i brzuch mnie ciągle boli jak przy okresie. Nie wiem czy się udało i czy jest wszystko dobrze jak mnie tak boli ten brzuch. Miała któraś tak?


No a robilas badania? Ja też krwawilam, brzuch mnie  bolał a ciąża dalej była. Bez badań nikt nie będzie zgadywać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dzisiaj o 10 wzielam 2 tabletki po 2h kolejne 2 i tak 4 dawki po 1 dawce mialam juz skurcze i lekkie krwawienie ktore roslo po 4 dawce doszla boegunka i leca skrzepy. Myslicie ze sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz szczęście, że jesteś już po.
> 
> Ja wciąż czekam na mój zestaw z WOW. Bałam się oszustów, którzy handlują lewym towarem i wolałam zamówić pewny zestaw ale każdy tydzień dłużej to bardziej zaawansowana ciąża - jestem pełna obaw


„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotec 10 szt za 120 zł 570-374-111

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> C.d  przed noc i kolejny dzień nic mi się nie wydarzyło 
> Ale wieczorem  jak się poszłam  kąpać  to zaczęły ze mnie wyciekac te tab rozdrobnione, ale takie brązowe. ...potem jeszcze na poddasze miałam tego pełno  ale żadnego  krwawienia
> Dziś po pracy zaczynam 2 próbę  
> Tym razem  tak jak piszą  dziewczyny  4 tabletki  co 3 h
> Mam nadzieję  że tym razem się uda 
> Dam znać  
> 3 majcie  kciuki


Dziewczyny wczoraj jak wróciłam z pracy wylecialo ze mnie pełno takiej mazi brązowej gęstej. ...
A pod wieczór  czysta krew i skrzepy ale krew nie leci ciurkiem tylko tak jak przy okresie 
Nie wiem czy to oznacza że się udało 
Zobaczę  dalej ...
Jeśliby się udało  to będę miała na sprzedaż 2 opakowania  po 20 tab 
Juz się zabezpieczylam w razie gdy bym musiala dalej próbować 
To jest mój meil jak byście  chcieli te teb odkupić 
mamcel78@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wczoraj jak wróciłam z pracy wylecialo ze mnie pełno takiej mazi brązowej gęstej. ...
> A pod wieczór  czysta krew i skrzepy ale krew nie leci ciurkiem tylko tak jak przy okresie 
> Nie wiem czy to oznacza że się udało 
> Zobaczę  dalej ...
> Jeśliby się udało  to będę miała na sprzedaż 2 opakowania  po 20 tab 
> Juz się zabezpieczylam w razie gdy bym musiala dalej próbować 
> To jest mój meil jak byście  chcieli te teb odkupić 
> mamcel78@wp.pl


Dodam że z Bydzi  jestem  jak by co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy to oznacza że się udało 
> Zobaczę  dalej ...
> 
> mamcel78@wp.pl


my tez nie wiemy...jedynymi osobami,które mogą wiedzieć jest lekarz ginekolog, lub analityk medyczny badający Twoją betę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zamówiłam art 799-725-306 paczka przyszła wszystko się zgadzało tylko zastanawiam się teraz jak to brać czy pod język czy do pochwy podpowiedzcie coś jestem w 5 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zamówiłam art 799-725-306 paczka przyszła wszystko się zgadzało tylko zastanawiam się teraz jak to brać czy pod język czy do pochwy podpowiedzcie coś jestem w 5 tygodniu


Wez sobie pod jezyk

----------


## <patrycja>

wiem,że już kupiłaś tabletki, ale być może jeszcze ich nie wzięłaś, może jednak nie musisz tego robić...?
porozmawiaj z zaufanymi osobami o swojej sytuacji, nie bądź pochopna, daj sobie czas na dobrą decyzję, teraz masz jeszcze czas,zrób to dla siebie, żebyś nie żałowała
dzwoń na poniższy numer, chętnie z Tobą porozmawiam :Smile: 

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i Netporadnia netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. 




> Dziewczyny zamówiłam art 799-725-306 paczka przyszła wszystko się zgadzało tylko zastanawiam się teraz jak to brać czy pod język czy do pochwy podpowiedzcie coś jestem w 5 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po i pytanie jak to powinno wygladac na nastepny dzien? Czy cos jeszcze boli bo rano troche bolalo wylatywaly jeszcze male skrzepy nagle jeden duzy jakby kulka ale nie widzialam dokladnie do wylatuje bo wszystko lecialo do toalety i bolu potem nie bylo az do wieczora jakies lekkie skurcze sie pojawily krwawie nadal... jest tu osoba ktora moze mnie troche uspokoic badz nakierowac... dzieki wielkie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po i pytanie jak to powinno wygladac na nastepny dzien? Czy cos jeszcze boli bo rano troche bolalo wylatywaly jeszcze male skrzepy nagle jeden duzy jakby kulka ale nie widzialam dokladnie do wylatuje bo wszystko lecialo do toalety i bolu potem nie bylo az do wieczora jakies lekkie skurcze sie pojawily krwawie nadal... jest tu osoba ktora moze mnie troche uspokoic badz nakierowac... dzieki wielkie


czesc , jestem 5 dzień po art. 12 szt pod język,  w 1 dzień krwawiłam mocno wylatywały duże skrzepy wraz z białymi tkankami i białkami, w nocy krwawiłam już dużo mniej .kolejny dzień krew jak przy @ ,3 dnia krwawienie prawie ustało ,jak pod koniec @ o brązowym zabarwieniu,myslałam ze już koniec ale kolejnego dnia znów duże krwawienie wylatują znów skrzepy co jakiś czas tylko już dużo mniejsze, dziś tj 5 dnia krwawie nadal dość mocno ,mysle ze wszystko się oczyszcza. już w następny dzień po wzięciu art. nie miałam zadnych mdłości i piersi zrobiły się mniejsze, i bardziej miękkie,przestały bolec przy dotykaniu. mysle ze wszystko poszło tak jak trzeba , wiec poczekaj cierpliwie na kolejne dni ,pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC cena 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata kontakt ze mna sms tabletki nie odbieram tel bo niestety nie uczciwa konkurencja notorycznie dodaje moj numer do sex ogloszen wiec prosze najpierw o sms TABLETKI 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, odpowiadając na zadane kilka postów pytanie temu.
Tak, czułam poprzednie tabletki. Co więcej, gdy zaczęło się krwawienie tez częściowo widziałam tabletki.

Jednak nie wpływało to na mnie, nie jestem na tym punkcie wrażliwa. Cóż, to chyba jeden z pierwszych razów kiedy cieszyłam się z okresu.   :Smile: 

 Ja nie żałuję, byłam i jestem wciąż pewna że dzieci nie chce. Właśnie następna znajoma płacze, że jest w ciąży. A niestety chłopak , z którym mieszka i kocha nad życie chyba nie myśli jeszcze na tyle poważnie by być ojcem. Na razie ma stan płaczu. Jeśli będzie chciała usunąć to polecę jej te które ja brałam i zadziałało.

Pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 szt 200zł
Cytotec 12 szt 500zł

Wysyłka 24h Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Tel : 793-667-500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

idiotki skończone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec oryginalny w blistrach opakowanie 20szt.
katarzynka156@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, odpowiadając na zadane kilka postów pytanie temu.
> Tak, czułam poprzednie tabletki. Co więcej, gdy zaczęło się krwawienie tez częściowo widziałam tabletki.
> 
> Jednak nie wpływało to na mnie, nie jestem na tym punkcie wrażliwa. Cóż, to chyba jeden z pierwszych razów kiedy cieszyłam się z okresu.  
> 
>  Ja nie żałuję, byłam i jestem wciąż pewna że dzieci nie chce. Właśnie następna znajoma płacze, że jest w ciąży. A niestety chłopak , z którym mieszka i kocha nad życie chyba nie myśli jeszcze na tyle poważnie by być ojcem. Na razie ma stan płaczu. Jeśli będzie chciała usunąć to polecę jej te które ja brałam i zadziałało.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Marta


to się kłania coś takiego jak antykoncepcja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wczoraj jak wróciłam z pracy wylecialo ze mnie pełno takiej mazi brązowej gęstej. ...
> A pod wieczór  czysta krew i skrzepy ale krew nie leci ciurkiem tylko tak jak przy okresie 
> Nie wiem czy to oznacza że się udało 
> Zobaczę  dalej ...
> Jeśliby się udało  to będę miała na sprzedaż 2 opakowania  po 20 tab 
> Juz się zabezpieczylam w razie gdy bym musiala dalej próbować 
> To jest mój meil jak byście  chcieli te teb odkupić 
> mamcel78@wp.pl


Dziewczyny  ja nadal krwawie ,  skrzepy nadal się pokażą wiec myślę  że udało  się. ...
Jeszcze za parę  dni  usg
Także jak by któraś chciała  to mam na sprzedaż  jeszcze te 2 opakowania  po 20 tab  jedno
Namiar mamcel78@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka cena tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również brałam arthrotec. Zastosowałam go do pochwowo i wzięłam tak że 1 dawke 4 tabletki 2 również 4 i 3 2 tabletki . Nic mi praktycznie nie było tylko lekki ból brzucha i pleców rano gdy wstałam wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ,ale nie krwawiłam następnego dnia tak samo leciały przy porannej toalecie skrzepy ale nic po za tym mi nie było bóle piersi powoli zaczęły ustępować ale bardzo się bałam więc zaczełam szukać osoby która sprzeda mu arthrotec znalazłam jedną panią dodam że miała na imię rzekomo Ania opowiedziałam jej jak to u mnie wyglądało myślałam , że doda mi trochę otuchy bo postanowiłam się wstrzymać z tabletkami (to był okres świąt Wielkanocnych) i zrobić betę, w między czasie dostawałam od Pani Ani wiadomości z pogróżkami typu "dziewczyno urodzisz niepełnosprawne dziecko" "czekam na przelew" itp. Tak jak postanowiłam po świetach zrobiłam Bete  z wynikami trafiłam do ginekologa gdzie miałam wykonane USG Pani doktor powiedziała mi , że ciąża się nie rozwija że mam przyjść za tydzien i wtedy powie mi dokladnie co i jak (pewnie nie chciała pochopnie podejmować decyzji) poszłam po tym tygodniu  ( w między czasie miałam plamienia i ostre bóle brzucha )okazało się , że ciąża obumarła i dostałam skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie troche sie go boje ale wiem ze nie mam wyjscia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również brałam arthrotec. Zastosowałam go do pochwowo i wzięłam tak że 1 dawke 4 tabletki 2 również 4 i 3 2 tabletki . Nic mi praktycznie nie było tylko lekki ból brzucha i pleców rano gdy wstałam wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ,ale nie krwawiłam następnego dnia tak samo leciały przy porannej toalecie skrzepy ale nic po za tym mi nie było bóle piersi powoli zaczęły ustępować ale bardzo się bałam więc zaczełam szukać osoby która sprzeda mu arthrotec znalazłam jedną panią dodam że miała na imię rzekomo Ania opowiedziałam jej jak to u mnie wyglądało myślałam , że doda mi trochę otuchy bo postanowiłam się wstrzymać z tabletkami (to był okres świąt Wielkanocnych) i zrobić betę, w między czasie dostawałam od Pani Ani wiadomości z pogróżkami typu "dziewczyno urodzisz niepełnosprawne dziecko" "czekam na przelew" itp. Tak jak postanowiłam po świetach zrobiłam Bete  z wynikami trafiłam do ginekologa gdzie miałam wykonane USG Pani doktor powiedziała mi , że ciąża się nie rozwija że mam przyjść za tydzien i wtedy powie mi dokladnie co i jak (pewnie nie chciała pochopnie podejmować decyzji) poszłam po tym tygodniu  ( w między czasie miałam plamienia i ostre bóle brzucha )okazało się , że ciąża obumarła i dostałam skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie troche sie go boje ale wiem ze nie mam wyjscia


Trudna jest Twoja historia. Zupełnie zrozumiałe że się boisz. To coś czego jeszcze nie miałaś więc strach jest normalny w takich sytuacjach.

----------


## MagdaNie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie właśnie jestem po pierwszej dawcę dopochwowe wzięłam o 17 no i jak narazie nic... Dodam ze to moje drugie podejście juz wcześniej wkładałam całe tabletki ale rdzeń nie chciał sie rozpuścić i zalegał wiec teraz rozkroiłam i wyjęłam rdzenie i włożyłam 4 tabletki czy może złe zrobiłam i powinnam z rdzeniem pomóżcie dodam ze licząc od ostatniej miesiączki to 5 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie właśnie jestem po pierwszej dawcę dopochwowe wzięłam o 17 no i jak narazie nic... Dodam ze to moje drugie podejście juz wcześniej wkładałam całe tabletki ale rdzeń nie chciał sie rozpuścić i zalegał wiec teraz rozkroiłam i wyjęłam rdzenie i włożyłam 4 tabletki czy może złe zrobiłam i powinnam z rdzeniem pomóżcie dodam ze licząc od ostatniej miesiączki to 5 tydzien


Co do zastosowania art to ci nie mogę pomóc. Gdybyś jednak chciała porozmawiać o tym co przeżywasz to służę pomocą. Decyzja należy do Ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie właśnie jestem po pierwszej dawcę dopochwowe wzięłam o 17 no i jak narazie nic... Dodam ze to moje drugie podejście juz wcześniej wkładałam całe tabletki ale rdzeń nie chciał sie rozpuścić i zalegał wiec teraz rozkroiłam i wyjęłam rdzenie i włożyłam 4 tabletki czy może złe zrobiłam i powinnam z rdzeniem pomóżcie dodam ze licząc od ostatniej miesiączki to 5 tydzien


Możesz się kontaktować przez prywatnego czata lub telefonicznie do 6 rano. Jeśli chcesz podaję namiary
 „JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Posiadam na sprzedaz cale opakowanie arthrotec, w opakowaniu jest 20tab. Odbior osobisty okolice Warszawy. Paczka polecona 5zl, paczka pobraniowa ok 20zl. Wiecej into pod nr 788-474-718

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  a jak już macie po wszystkim  i idziecie go ginekologa na usg to co mówicie?  Ze byliście w ciąży  i zaczelas krwawic  czy jak?
Bo lekarz może zapytać  czemu dopiero  przychodzisz czemu do lekarza  nie pojechalas  itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja tabletki zamawiałam od Pani Małgosi 572-678-943 poleciła mi ją koleżanka ,zamawiała od nie leki dwa lata temu i kuracja przyniosła rezultat . Teraz pomogła również i mi paczka była wysyłana pocztą polską czekałam na nią dwa dni robocze przed opłatą miałam wgląd do paczki tabletki były oryginalnie zapakowane. Może teraz pomoże którejś z was.


Korzystałam z tego numeru moja kuracja się powiodła wczoraj przyjęłam leki myślę że się udało numer godny polecenia tabletki miałam oryginalnie zapakowane pani uczciwa co rzadko się zdarza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 2 tabletki art forte moze jakiejs brakuje ? to z checia oddam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuję takowych tabletek, ale nie wiem skąd je wziąć?
Czy dostane je w aptece bez recepty?
pomóżcie proszę... za wszelkie propozycję z góry dziękuję!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuję takowych tabletek, ale nie wiem skąd je wziąć?
> Czy dostane je w aptece bez recepty?
> pomóżcie proszę... za wszelkie propozycję z góry dziękuję!


Hej. W aptece bez recepty nie sprzedadzą. W którym tygodniu jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  a jak już macie po wszystkim  i idziecie go ginekologa na usg to co mówicie?  Ze byliście w ciąży  i zaczelas krwawic  czy jak?
> Bo lekarz może zapytać  czemu dopiero  przychodzisz czemu do lekarza  nie pojechalas  itd


Obawiasz się pytań lekarza? Jesteś już po?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Obawiasz się pytań lekarza? Jesteś już po?


Tak nie wiem co mam powiedzieć 
Jestem juz po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak nie wiem co mam powiedzieć 
> Jestem juz po


Zwyczajnie idziesz i mówisz, że jakoś Ci się okres spóźniał, a jak przyszedł, to był jakiś dziwny i obfity i martwisz się i chcesz sprawdzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak nie wiem co mam powiedzieć 
> Jestem juz po


Masz jakieś dolegliwości? Co Cię martwi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuję takowych tabletek, ale nie wiem skąd je wziąć?
> Czy dostane je w aptece bez recepty?
> pomóżcie proszę... za wszelkie propozycję z góry dziękuję!


ja Ci te 2 moge oddac, opakowanie,recepta,kupione w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi zostało 8 szt art. 50 , zwykły nie forte kupiony w aptece na receptę. minęło 7 dni od zabiegu i wszystko w moim przypadku poszło "gładko" i tak jak powinno , krwawienie powoli ustaje ,piersi już nie bolą i są dużo mniejsze , wszystko dobrze się oczyściło.byłam w 5 tyg i 3 dniu ciązy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz po


jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem juz po dwóch nieudanych próbach w odstępie 5 dni brałam wszystko jak należy i nic od ostatniego razu minęło 3dni czy moge juz spróbować 3 ci raz czy jeszcze poczekać... 6 tydzień :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz po dwóch nieudanych próbach w odstępie 5 dni brałam wszystko jak należy i nic od ostatniego razu minęło 3dni czy moge juz spróbować 3 ci raz czy jeszcze poczekać... 6 tydzień


MNIE SIĘ UDAŁO ZA 3 RAZEM nie poddawaj sie teraz. jak chcesz mam tabletki 12 szt które kupiłam tu ze strony ale okazły sie nie potrzebne, ponieważ zaczęłam krwawić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie z apteki. Platność po sprawdzeniu przesylki.     sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak brałaś pod język czy dopochwowe i ile sztuk wzięłaś, tabletki mam zabezpieczyłam sie w razie co tylko nie wiem czy juz moge powtórzyć... Brałam ostatni raz w poniedziałek ale nic prócz dreszczy ani skorcze ani biegunki nie wspomnę juz o krwi bo nic nie było i za pierwszym podejściem i za drugim...,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak brałaś pod język czy dopochwowe i ile sztuk wzięłaś, tabletki mam zabezpieczyłam sie w razie co tylko nie wiem czy juz moge powtórzyć... Brałam ostatni raz w poniedziałek ale nic prócz dreszczy ani skorcze ani biegunki nie wspomnę juz o krwi bo nic nie było i za pierwszym podejściem i za drugim...,


3 dawkę wzięłam pod jeżyk co 2 godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślisz ze moge juz brać czy jeszcze poczekać bo w poniedziałek wzięłam 20 ale nic:-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślisz ze moge juz brać czy jeszcze poczekać bo w poniedziałek wzięłam 20 ale nic:-(


spróbuj tylko przy tym dużo się ruszaj nawet skacz mi pomogły art forte a wcześniej miałam samo arth i nic nie pomagało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam wam zestaw z whw co do darowizny mozna sie dogadac, lepsze to niz cholera wie jakie tabletki od handlarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. W aptece bez recepty nie sprzedadzą. W którym tygodniu jesteś?


W 2 tyg. próbowałam na początku kiedy okres się spóźniał sposobu z aspiryną, ale nic nie dało...

[QUOTE=ja mogę ci te 2 oddać...[/QUOTE]
A czy 2 wystarczą? z tego co tu wyczytałam trzeba co najmniej 8 tak?...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MNIE SIĘ UDAŁO ZA 3 RAZEM nie poddawaj sie teraz. jak chcesz mam tabletki 12 szt które kupiłam tu ze strony ale okazły sie nie potrzebne, ponieważ zaczęłam krwawić.





> Mi zostało 8 szt art. 50 , zwykły nie forte kupiony w aptece na receptę. minęło 7 dni od zabiegu i wszystko w moim przypadku poszło "gładko" i tak jak powinno , krwawienie powoli ustaje ,piersi już nie bolą i są dużo mniejsze , wszystko dobrze się oczyściło.byłam w 5 tyg i 3 dniu ciązy .


W jakiej cenie dziewczyny macie te tab.??

----------


## Olga...

> Myślisz ze moge juz brać czy jeszcze poczekać bo w poniedziałek wzięłam 20 ale nic:-(


Nie truj się więcej tymi tabletkami. Może tak miało być? Twoje bejbi jest widać silne... Może dasz mu szansę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz po dwóch nieudanych próbach w odstępie 5 dni brałam wszystko jak należy i nic od ostatniego razu minęło 3dni czy moge juz spróbować 3 ci raz czy jeszcze poczekać... 6 tydzień


„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i Netporadnia netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam tabletki jedno całe opakowanie 20 szt. drugie 6 szt.Doradzę co i jak z dawkowaniem oraz co robić po.Nam się kuracja powiodła żona była w 7 tyg. ciąży.Więcej info na tel.506604955 warszawa,okolice.Anonimowość gwarantowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam sprzedam tabletki jedno całe opakowanie 20 szt. drugie 6 szt.Doradzę co i jak z dawkowaniem oraz co robić po.Nam się kuracja powiodła żona była w 7 tyg. ciąży.Więcej info na tel.506604955 warszawa,okolice.Anonimowość gwarantowana.


Jaka cena tabletek??

----------


## Daga12354

Cześć dziewczyny. Dzisiaj rano wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język, pojawiły sie dreszcze i biegunka. Po kolejnej dawcę  zaczęłam krwawić, podobnie jak przy miesiączce, zauważyłam dwa małe skrzepy, nic poza tym. Następnie dostałam silnego bólu brzucha, nie moglam wytrzymać, ale w koncu przeszło. Po trzeciej dawce juz tak nie bolało. Cały czas krwawię, krew połączona ze śluzem. Do tego co jakis czas czuje ból brzucha. Jak myślicie, udało się? Boje się, bo żadnych większych skrzepów nie było ( 4-5 tydzien ciąży). Nie mam możliwości teraz pójść do gin, poczekam co bedzie dalej. Jeśli sie udało to będę miała tabletki na sprzedaż  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak pisałam kilka postów wyżej mam 8 szt arthrotec 50 nie forte, zakupione w aptece, zapakowane oryginalnie wraz z paragonem.zuzylam 12 szt, bylam  w 5 tyg ciąży, jednak każda tabletkę rozlupalam i wyjelam ze środka diclofenac. W moim przypadku wystarczyło 8 szt 2xpo 4 tabletki pod jezyk, jednak dla pewności wzięłam ostatnią dawkę. Mam więc tanio do sprzedania 8 szt, mam nadzieję że w jakimś stopniu pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Dzisiaj rano wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język, pojawiły sie dreszcze i biegunka. Po kolejnej dawcę  zaczęłam krwawić, podobnie jak przy miesiączce, zauważyłam dwa małe skrzepy, nic poza tym. Następnie dostałam silnego bólu brzucha, nie moglam wytrzymać, ale w koncu przeszło. Po trzeciej dawce juz tak nie bolało. Cały czas krwawię, krew połączona ze śluzem. Do tego co jakis czas czuje ból brzucha. Jak myślicie, udało się? Boje się, bo żadnych większych skrzepów nie było ( 4-5 tydzien ciąży). Nie mam możliwości teraz pójść do gin, poczekam co bedzie dalej. Jeśli sie udało to będę miała tabletki na sprzedaż


A w którym tyg byłaś licząc od ostatniej miesiączki? Ja 3 Cie podejście dzis i nic tylko biegunka jestem załamana

----------


## Daga12354

> A w którym tyg byłaś licząc od ostatniej miesiączki? Ja 3 Cie podejście dzis i nic tylko biegunka jestem załamana


W 5, nie wiem czy sie udało. Cały czas krwawię i boli mnie brzuch. A po ile tabletek bierzesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym tyg byłaś licząc od ostatniej miesiączki? Ja 3 Cie podejście dzis i nic tylko biegunka jestem załamana


Nie prościej zamówić zestaw od WHW i zrobić to raz a dobrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba masz racje zamówię.... A moge zamówić z womenweb? Czy one na pewno podziałają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pewno to niestey nic nie zadziala, wbrew temu co bedzie ci obiecywala tutejsza powyzsza naganiaczka na zestawy z wow i whw, i jak nie bedzie zachwalala swojego forum gdzie wszystkim sie udaje.
Sama nie wspomi tez ile sie czeka, ze mozna sie nie doczekac a i nawet wezwanie do wyjasnienia dostac.
Teraz wiesz wiecej, nie ma za co. pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## Kamila 12345

Ryzykujesz tylko życiem dziecka...? Zastanawiasz się, czy Twoje nie jest zagrożone...? Końska dawka leków nie jest obojętna również dla Twojego zdrowia i życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba masz racje zamówię.... A moge zamówić z womenweb? Czy one na pewno podziałają?


zapraszam na maszwybor.net, tam się dowiesz ile idą tabletki i czy na pewno zadziałaja, bez niepotrzebnych hejtów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ryzykujesz tylko życiem dziecka...? Zastanawiasz się, czy Twoje nie jest zagrożone...? Końska dawka leków nie jest obojętna również dla Twojego zdrowia i życia.


Kamilio to są puste idiotki ,ktore zamiast sie zabezpieczać zaszły w ciąży i teraz płacz lament szloch....jeszcze troszkę i będą się chwalić,że były usunąć np 16 tyg płód
szkoda,że policja się nie zajmuje takimi sprawami.......
a niech się trują ,mi ich nie żal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi zostało 8 szt art. 50 , zwykły nie forte kupiony w aptece na receptę. minęło 7 dni od zabiegu i wszystko w moim przypadku poszło "gładko" i tak jak powinno , krwawienie powoli ustaje ,piersi już nie bolą i są dużo mniejsze , wszystko dobrze się oczyściło.byłam w 5 tyg i 3 dniu ciązy .


chciałabym je od Ciebie odkupić jeśli jest taka możliwość, odpowiedz, a dam namiar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MNIE SIĘ UDAŁO ZA 3 RAZEM nie poddawaj sie teraz. jak chcesz mam tabletki 12 szt które kupiłam tu ze strony ale okazły sie nie potrzebne, ponieważ zaczęłam krwawić.


hej chciałabym odkupić te tabletki od Ciebie, odezwij się, to się zgadamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak pisałam kilka postów wyżej mam 8 szt arthrotec 50 nie forte, zakupione w aptece, zapakowane oryginalnie wraz z paragonem.zuzylam 12 szt, bylam  w 5 tyg ciąży, jednak każda tabletkę rozlupalam i wyjelam ze środka diclofenac. W moim przypadku wystarczyło 8 szt 2xpo 4 tabletki pod jezyk, jednak dla pewności wzięłam ostatnią dawkę. Mam więc tanio do sprzedania 8 szt, mam nadzieję że w jakimś stopniu pomogę.


Hej, chciałabym je odkupić, odezwij się to się zgadamy co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej chciałabym odkupić te tabletki od Ciebie, odezwij się, to się zgadamy


zostaw maila odezwe się

----------


## ulcia191

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki z wow, zdj+info na mail: ulcia191@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej chciałabym odkupić te tabletki od Ciebie, odezwij się, to się zgadamy


malgonia19822@interia.pl 
odezwij sie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej! odezwijcie się proszę w sprawie tabletek, podaję maila proszę...

mojekonto.1996@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jasne że jest możliwość podaj maila, odezwę się za chwilkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam sprawdź pocztę  :Wink:

----------


## ogieeee24

Za pierwszym razem sie udalo. Dzieki cytotecowi. Prosze czytac uwaznie. I to nie jest to samo. Arthrotec a cytotec mimo iz to ta sama substancja. Cytotec to czysty mizoprostol taki sam jak w zestawie ta sama tabletka. A na recepte jest ich 30. Arthrotec jest juz przetworzony. Swiadczy o tym np to ze cytotec nie szczypie i szybko sie wchwlania z pod jezyka i jest neutralny a arthrotec szczypie i robi sie z niego papa niemozliwa do zniesienia ktora sie slabo wchlania wiekszosc trafia do zoladka i powoduje biegunke. Dostaje sie slinotoku. Wiele dziewczyn tez to tak opisuje.  I wiem ze nie na kazda dziewczyne Arthtotec dziala. Ja gdybym nie miala pozostalych 10tabletek to dzieki arthrotecowi noc bym nie zdzialala.

----------


## ogieeee24

Fakt jest taki ze celnicy zatrzymywali na granicy paczki. Wiec to jest ryzyk fizyk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem sie udalo. Dzieki cytotecowi. Prosze czytac uwaznie. I to nie jest to samo. Arthrotec a cytotec mimo iz to ta sama substancja. Cytotec to czysty mizoprostol taki sam jak w zestawie ta sama tabletka. A na recepte jest ich 30. Arthrotec jest juz przetworzony. Swiadczy o tym np to ze cytotec nie szczypie i szybko sie wchwlania z pod jezyka i jest neutralny a arthrotec szczypie i robi sie z niego papa niemozliwa do zniesienia ktora sie slabo wchlania wiekszosc trafia do zoladka i powoduje biegunke. Dostaje sie slinotoku. Wiele dziewczyn tez to tak opisuje.  I wiem ze nie na kazda dziewczyne Arthtotec dziala. Ja gdybym nie miala pozostalych 10tabletek to dzieki arthrotecowi noc bym nie zdzialala.


stosowałam arthrotec 50 nie forte w tamtym tygodniu, 12 tabletek pod język i każdą rozłupałam i wyjęłam diclofenac bardzo łatwo to zrobić ponieważ jest to tabletka w tabletce , ta mniejsza którą odrzucamy jest dużo twardsza. nic mnie nie szczypało w język,nie paliło i tabletka była bez smaku, ale fakt powoli się rozpuszczała. zadziałały po 2 dawce ,dla pewności wzięłam 3 dawkę .Byłam w 5 tyg i 3 dniu ciązy.Czytałam ze Diclofenac jako silny srodek przeciwbólowy i przeciwzapalny może nawet hamować skurcze macicy. Powinno przyjmować się sam mizoprostol!!!! tak jak pisałam kilka postów wyżej zostało mi 8 szt , dziewczyny które prosiły o kontakt- napisałam maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem sie udalo. Dzieki cytotecowi. Prosze czytac uwaznie. I to nie jest to samo. Arthrotec a cytotec mimo iz to ta sama substancja. Cytotec to czysty mizoprostol taki sam jak w zestawie ta sama tabletka. A na recepte jest ich 30. Arthrotec jest juz przetworzony. Swiadczy o tym np to ze cytotec nie szczypie i szybko sie wchwlania z pod jezyka i jest neutralny a arthrotec szczypie i robi sie z niego papa niemozliwa do zniesienia ktora sie slabo wchlania wiekszosc trafia do zoladka i powoduje biegunke. Dostaje sie slinotoku. Wiele dziewczyn tez to tak opisuje.  I wiem ze nie na kazda dziewczyne Arthtotec dziala. Ja gdybym nie miala pozostalych 10tabletek to dzieki arthrotecowi noc bym nie zdzialala.


Arthrotec i Cytotec to DOKŁADNIE to samo . Arthrotec szczypie przez diclofenac, a jego można wcześniej wyciągnąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Fakt jest taki ze celnicy zatrzymywali na granicy paczki. Wiec to jest ryzyk fizyk.


Jak zamówisz z womenhelp.org to nie zatrzymają. W tej chwili paczki są wysyłane w sposób który omija celników

----------


## Ala2

Czy któraś z was wie do którego tyg.lub m-ca działa arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthotec/cytotec... Pilnie. Najlepiej woj opolskie/śląskie, bo zależy mi na czasie. Proszę pisać:
minerwa1313@gmail.com Dobrze zapłacę  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie czyli 20 tab. za 180 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, oraz płatność u kuriera, odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was wie do którego tyg.lub m-ca działa arthrotec?


arthrotec najlepiej działa do 9 tc , chociaż można stosować do 12tg jednak wiadomo ze im wcześniej tym lepiej . również trochę zależy od tego czy już kiedyś rodziłaś .a w którym tygodniu ciąży jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 20tab za 130zl

tel 788-474-605

----------


## KobietawSieci

Artrotek działa nawet po 12 tygodniu, wazne żeby pamiętać o skutkach które im więcej tygodni tym są groźniejsze dla zdrowia i życia kobiety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie, bo nie wszystkie osoby, które tu się udzielają chcą wam pomóc, a zwyczajnie oszukać.
Znalazłam ogłoszenie na tym forum od użytkowniczki, że odsprzeda mi Arthrotec, bo ona sama niedawno potrzebowała i go ma. Zapewniała, że ją to też jakiś czas temu spotkało. Niestety po wysłaniu pieniędzy urwał się z nią kontakt. Naprawdę uważajcie! Nie mówię, że wszystkie tu osoby są oszustami, ale zachowajcie środki ostrożności zamawiając od osób, które wam wyślą zdjęcie tych leków, które wysyłają paczki za pobraniem albo paczki ze sprawdzeniem. Część osób jest tu by żerować na waszym nieszczęściu. Nie odbierajcie tego postu jako hejt, a jako ostrzeżenie, bo przerobiłam to na własnej skórze.

----------


## KobietawSieci

istnieje cos takiego na poczcie, jak opcja sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki przed dokonaniem zapłaty
nie tylko sprawdzajcie czy leki są opisane ale czy ilość jaką zamówiłyście się zgadza, czy przypadkiem nie ma mniej niż macie zaplacić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jestem po zostało mi 12 szt tab,arth forte. chętnie sprzedam nie chce ich juz w 
> domu mieć bo same wspomnienia.
> sprzedam za 150 zł wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, dołączę foto oraz paragon. tab kupione z apteki.
> zostaw maila odezwę się.


 hej jestem zainteresowana tymi tabletkami prosze o kontakt marze1321@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oddam całe opakowanie arth. ktoś chetny?????? , zostało mi i nie chce za nie nic


jestem zainteresowana marze1321@o2.pl prosze o kontakt jesli jeszcze aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotec. Mi wystarczyło 5 więc resztę mogę odsprzedac potrzebujacej . Warszawa wola


hej potrzebuje tych tabletek oraz info jak je brac z góry dziekuje marze1321@o2.pl

----------


## Daga1243

Hej dziewczyny, jestem trzeci dzień po zażyciu arthrotecu. Nadal mam skurcze i lekko krwawie. Przez jaki czas tak miałyście? Kiedy najlepiej wybrać się do ginekologa na usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli jesteście w potrzebie to ja mam na sprzedaż art w oryginalnym opakowaniu 20 tabletek, piszcie na kasia302@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec 10 tabletek 350 lub 12 tabletek 500 wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata PROSZE o SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## kolorowy

wam to nawet psychiatra nie pomoże

----------


## KobietawSieci

po artroteku do lekarza nalezy iść dość szybko bo on pomimo krwawienia może ciąży nie przerwać 
i po kilku tygodniach mamy niespodziankę w postaci rozwijającego sie nadal płodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty.

12 szt 499zł - Oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki

Do 15 tyg ciąży

Tel.  793.667.500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 12 sztuk 420zl 504.831.729 Natalia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam arthrotec. Już po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam lekko krwawić. Do teraz lekko krwawię i lecą skrzepy... Nie są one za duże. Jestem w 5 tc. Brzuch nie boli... Jedynie biegunka. Czy ciąża została przerwana? Jak i kiedy sprawdzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam arthrotec. Już po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam lekko krwawić. Do teraz lekko krwawię i lecą skrzepy... Nie są one za duże. Jestem w 5 tc. Brzuch nie boli... Jedynie biegunka. Czy ciąża została przerwana? Jak i kiedy sprawdzić?


Hej dziewczyny!!!!!! 
Zamiast wydawać tyle pieniędzy na środki poronne, zainwestujcie w osobisty monitor naturalnej płodności PERSONA. Może się okazać, że jest dużo tańszy.Można go kupić w aptece wraz z testerami i dokładną instrukcją bardzo prostej obsługi. Oczywiście na półce w aptece nie leży, farmaceuta go zamawia na życzenie klienta. Ten monitorek posłuży Wam na wiele lat i dokładnie będziecie wiedziały (pokazuje kolorami) kiedy macie dni płodne a kiedy nie. Warto choć raz pomyśleć o sobie, o swojej naturze i zainwestować w siebie i w to "cudenko". Wszystkie informacje są w internecie, tylko trzeba zmienić stronę. Można też stosować darmową, zupełnie darmową metodę- naturalnej regulacji płodności - metodę objawowo - termiczną, polegającą na codziennym mierzeniu temperatury i obserwacji śluzu w pochwie kobiety. Ta metoda daje 99,8% pewności, kiedy kobieta ma dni płodne a kiedy nie. Te wiadomości też są w internecie oraz dla każdej zainteresowanej osoby w Poradnictwie Rodzinnym w Waszych miejscowościach. Trzeba tylko chcieć coś dla siebie samej zrobić czyli  poznać swoją naturę. To wcale nie jest trudne. Zachęcam i życzę POWODZENIA!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i Netporadnia netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 40 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny!!!!!! 
> Zamiast wydawać tyle pieniędzy na środki poronne, zainwestujcie w osobisty monitor naturalnej płodności PERSONA. Może się okazać, że jest dużo tańszy.Można go kupić w aptece wraz z testerami i dokładną instrukcją bardzo prostej obsługi. Oczywiście na półce w aptece nie leży, farmaceuta go zamawia na życzenie klienta. Ten monitorek posłuży Wam na wiele lat i dokładnie będziecie wiedziały (pokazuje kolorami) kiedy macie dni płodne a kiedy nie. Warto choć raz pomyśleć o sobie, o swojej naturze i zainwestować w siebie i w to "cudenko". Wszystkie informacje są w internecie, tylko trzeba zmienić stronę. Można też stosować darmową, zupełnie darmową metodę- naturalnej regulacji płodności - metodę objawowo - termiczną, polegającą na codziennym mierzeniu temperatury i obserwacji śluzu w pochwie kobiety. Ta metoda daje 99,8% pewności, kiedy kobieta ma dni płodne a kiedy nie. Te wiadomości też są w internecie oraz dla każdej zainteresowanej osoby w Poradnictwie Rodzinnym w Waszych miejscowościach. Trzeba tylko chcieć coś dla siebie samej zrobić czyli  poznać swoją naturę. To wcale nie jest trudne. Zachęcam i życzę POWODZENIA!!!!


Ta metoda jest dobra chyba tylko w przypadku planowania ciąży. Nie nadaje się dla kobiet które już absolutnie nie mogą mieć więcej dzieci. 

Co mi po tym że dowiem się dziś ze mam owulacje  jeśli dwa dni wcześniej wspolzylam z mężem i prawdopodobnie jego plemniki wciąż żyją we mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta metoda jest dobra chyba tylko w przypadku planowania ciąży. Nie nadaje się dla kobiet które już absolutnie nie mogą mieć więcej dzieci. 
> 
> Co mi po tym że dowiem się dziś ze mam owulacje  jeśli dwa dni wcześniej wspolzylam z mężem i prawdopodobnie jego plemniki wciąż żyją we mnie


Jestem kobietą, która absolutnie nie może mieć dzieci i kilkanaście lat stosuję tę metodę z powodzeniem. Naturalne metody polegają na obserwacji swojego cyklu i można stwierdzić kiedy jest czas płodny, więc wystarczy się wstrzymać od współżycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc pisałam o sobie wcześniej na stronie 433 (art 50) i  435 ,po zabiegu zostało mi 8 szt arthrotecu zwykłego nie forte , jeśli któras z was potrzebuje to mam nadzieje ze w jakims stopniu pomogę. kupiłam je w aptece na receptę za kwotę 44 zł za receptę zapłaciłam u prywatnego lekarza 120 zł , sprzedam więc 8 szt które mi zostały za 70 zł , jakby co piszcie i w razie jakichkolwiek pytan chętnie pomogę , naczytałam się tyle o art. że wiem już chyba wszystko. Pamiętajcie tylko aby ZAWSZE USUWAC ZE ŚRODKA DICLOFENAC ,rozłupać tabletke i ze srodka diclofenac łatwo wychodzi, a sam arthrotec jest już praktycznie bez smaku nie szczypie i nie pali .
kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wziełam tabletki wczoraj pierwsza dawka o 12 nastepna o 15 i o 18 mialam krwawienie polecialo pare skrzepów w tym 2 duze jakby ze mnie cos wylecialo. potem tylko krwawienie rano juz czysto pojechałam do lekarza zrb usg macica czysta brak ciąży chyba oczysciłam sie cała bylo to 4.5 tyg po ostatniej miesiaczce .  Ale czy napewno mogłam sie tak szybko oczyścic i juz niekrwawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem kobietą, która absolutnie nie może mieć dzieci i kilkanaście lat stosuję tę metodę z powodzeniem. Naturalne metody polegają na obserwacji swojego cyklu i można stwierdzić kiedy jest czas płodny, więc wystarczy się wstrzymać od współżycia.


W ciążę która usunęłam zaszłam jeden dzień po miesiączce...czas teoretycznie nie płodny. 
To nie jest antykoncepcja, sory.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ciążę która usunęłam zaszłam jeden dzień po miesiączce...czas teoretycznie nie płodny. 
> To nie jest antykoncepcja, sory.


jeśli się ma taką wiedzę, to rzeczywiście nie. Jeśli masz krótkie cykle, np 26 dniowe, to Twoje dni płodne zaczynają się już od 6-7 dnia cyklu, więc czas tuż po okresie jest już niestety niebezpieczny. No ale po co trochę pomyśleć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie arthrotec forte prosto z apteki kontakt pod nr 534714100

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie art. 20 szt.wszystkie info pod nr, 506604955 oraz okolice wawy dowiozę,oraz możliwość wysyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i Netporadnia netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja wziełam tabletki wczoraj pierwsza dawka o 12 nastepna o 15 i o 18 mialam krwawienie polecialo pare skrzepów w tym 2 duze jakby ze mnie cos wylecialo. potem tylko krwawienie rano juz czysto pojechałam do lekarza zrb usg macica czysta brak ciąży chyba oczysciłam sie cała bylo to 4.5 tyg po ostatniej miesiaczce .  Ale czy napewno mogłam sie tak szybko oczyścic i juz niekrwawie


Proszę czy lekarz mógł się pomylić niby był pewny ale po przeczytaniu tyle postów juz sama nie wiem co myśleć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę czy lekarz mógł się pomylić niby był pewny ale po przeczytaniu tyle postów juz sama nie wiem co myśleć


Zrób dwa razy beta hcg.  Ciąża może być tak mała, że lekarz jej nie widział.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrób dwa razy beta hcg.  Ciąża może być tak mała, że lekarz jej nie widział.


lekarzowi powiedziałam ze zaczełam krwawić mocno i wyleciały skrzepy ze przypuszczam ze byłam w ciązy a on ze napewno nie jestem ze moge zrb test to potwierdzi ze bylam nic nie mowil ze moze sie mylic ze trzeba poczekać powiedziałm mu ze przypuszcam ze bylam w ciązy a on ze napewno nie jestem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ostrzegam przed zamawianiem tabletek pod numerami tel 883_468_991.. lub 537_844_751... Jest to jeden wielki oszust który wysyła pociete gazety bez sprawdzenia zawartosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje tabletki były oryginalnie zapakowane i za nim za nie zapłaciłam mogłam sobie sprawdzić zawartość innej paczki bym nie odebrała za żadne skarby  zamawiałam od pani Ani 799-725-306 po weekendzie zaczynam stosowanie jestem w 8 tygodniu oby się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Część ja z problemem zmagalam sie od 8 do 11 tyg w sumie 88tab. Art jesli chcesz pogadać jesli będę mogla ci pomuc doradzić napewno to zrobię to mój maile przemkow28@wp.pl pisze jesli potrzebujesz pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a również brałam arthrotec. Zastosowałam go do pochwowo i wzięłam tak że 1 dawke 4 tabletki 2 również 4 i 3 2 tabletki . Nic mi praktycznie nie było tylko lekki ból brzucha i pleców rano gdy wstałam wyleciały ze mnie skrzepy i taki jakby czop ,ale nie krwawiłam następnego dnia tak samo leciały przy porannej toalecie skrzepy ale nic po za tym mi nie było bóle piersi powoli zaczęły ustępować ale bardzo się bałam więc zaczełam szukać osoby która sprzeda mu arthrotec znalazłam jedną panią dodam że miała na imię rzekomo Ania opowiedziałam jej jak to u mnie wyglądało myślałam , że doda mi trochę otuchy bo postanowiłam się wstrzymać z tabletkami (to był okres świąt Wielkanocnych) i zrobić betę, w między czasie dostawałam od Pani Ani wiadomości z pogróżkami typu "dziewczyno urodzisz niepełnosprawne dziecko" "czekam na przelew" itp. Tak jak postanowiłam po świetach zrobiłam Bete z wynikami trafiłam do ginekologa gdzie miałam wykonane USG Pani doktor powiedziała mi , że ciąża się nie rozwija że mam przyjść za tydzien i wtedy powie mi dokladnie co i jak (pewnie nie chciała pochopnie podejmować decyzji) poszłam po tym tygodniu ( w między czasie miałam plamienia i ostre bóle brzucha )okazało się , że ciąża obumarła i dostałam skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie troche sie go boje ale wiem ze nie mam wyjscia
Mialam krwotok straszny bol brzucha plecow masakra po prostu leci ze mnie mnostwo krwi skrzepy po 10 cm lecialy tez pojechalam do szpitala zrobili mi lyzeczkowanie czuje sie strasznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ciążę która usunęłam zaszłam jeden dzień po miesiączce...czas teoretycznie nie płodny. 
> To nie jest antykoncepcja, sory.


Kochana, jeżeli nie prowadzisz obserwacji, to nie jesteś pewna, czy to na pewno była miesiączka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich.  Posiadam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec, w opakowaniu są dwa listki po 10tab + ulotka. Wiecej info pod nr


 572-223-919

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich.  Posiadam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec, w opakowaniu są dwa listki po 10tab + ulotka. Wiecej info pod nr
> 
> 
>  572-223-919


Gdańska prokuratura zajęła się wreszcie sprawą podziemia aborcyjnego - nielegalnego obrotu farmaceutykami oraz pomocy przy nielegalnym przerywaniu ciąży. Wiadomość z wczorajszego Dz.B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdańska prokuratura zajęła się wreszcie sprawą podziemia aborcyjnego - nielegalnego obrotu farmaceutykami oraz pomocy przy nielegalnym przerywaniu ciąży. Wiadomość z wczorajszego Dz.B.


Daj link do artykułu, a nie podajesz informacje z tyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ostrzegam przed zamawianiem tabletek pod numerami tel 883_468_991.. lub 537_844_751... Jest to jeden wielki oszust który wysyła pociete gazety bez sprawdzenia zawartosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana, jeżeli nie prowadzisz obserwacji, to nie jesteś pewna, czy to n4a pewno była miesiączka.


No jasne.  Nie prowadzę obserwacji i jestem debilem. Nie rozróżniam miesiączki od nietrzymania moczu. ..
Nie trzeba sprawdzać śluzu i mierzyć temperatury by wiedzieć kiedy ma się owulacje. 

W ciążę zaszłam w 6 dniu cyklu który trwa 30 dni.  Owulacje mam dnia 13-14. 
Plemniki męża są pancerne. Metoda pomiarowa jest nie dla mnie. 
Dla ciebie tez będzie tylko do pierwszej wpadki. 
Jeśli absolutnie nie możesz mieć dzieci najpewniej twoje poglądy się zmienią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Posiadam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec, w opakowaniu są dwa listki po 10tab + ulotka. Wiecej info pod nr

572-223-919

----------


## nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuję tabletek Arthotec ....pomoże ktoś ?! proszę o nr tel lub email .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cytotec lepiej nie ryzykuj z artrothekiem cena da 10 tabletek 350 zl 729264911 odpowiadam po uprzednim SMS  tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam cytotec lepiej nie ryzykuj z artrothekiem cena da 10 tabletek 350 zl 729264911 odpowiadam po uprzednim SMS  tabletki


cytotec to to samo co Arthrotec, więc o jakie ryzyko chodzi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdańska prokuratura zajęła się wreszcie sprawą podziemia aborcyjnego - nielegalnego obrotu farmaceutykami oraz pomocy przy nielegalnym przerywaniu ciąży. Wiadomość z wczorajszego Dz.B.


i bardzo dobrze
czas aby się dobrali wam do tyłka

nie macie wyrzutów sumienia?????
bzykać się potraficie a wziąć odpowiedzialność za ciąże to już nie???no pewnie bo najłatwiej nażreć się tabletek.....oby to się odbiło na waszym zdrowiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta metoda jest dobra chyba tylko w przypadku planowania ciąży. Nie nadaje się dla kobiet które już absolutnie nie mogą mieć więcej dzieci. 
> 
> Co mi po tym że dowiem się dziś ze mam owulacje  jeśli dwa dni wcześniej wspolzylam z mężem i prawdopodobnie jego plemniki wciąż żyją we mnie


antykoncepcja a nie zabijanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oferuje pomoc wiecej info na kbrzoza123788@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> antykoncepcja a nie zabijanie


Jeszcze nie wymyślono 100% działającej antykoncepcji
Chciałabym się podwiązać ale tego też mi nie wolno... 

Stosuje w tej chwili bardzo pewną metodę ale jeśli wpadnę mimo to, ciążę usunę bez wahania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Więc tak zamówiłam tabletki z ogłoszenia dużo zapłaciłam ale nie o tym w sobotę postanowiłam to zrobić wzięłam jedna tabletkę pod język ale strasznie mi go poparzyla więc reszta do pochwowo niestety dostalam tylko bardzo lekkiego olśnienia i delikatne bóle nic więcej, byłam cały czas w kontakcie z kobietą od której owa tabletki zakupiłam, wysłała mi już za darmo kolejny zestaw postanowiłam zrobić to w środę więc o 18 wzięłam przepustkę w pracy i do domu dawkowanie mialam już inne 2 tabletki co 1,5godziny koniecznie pod język, powyjmowalam rdzenie i do dzieła po 18 pierwsza dawka lekkie bóle i zaczęły brać mnie dreszcze, kolejna dawka coraz większe dreszcze większy ból brzucha ale do wytrzymania i delikatne planów nie, trzecia dawka coraz większe bóle straszne dreszcze, między trzecią dawką a czwarta postanowiłam się przespać choć chwilkę i obudził mnie okropny ból brzucha dostalam biegunki w między czasie powiatowej na wc czwarta dawka i zaś biegunka i właśnie wtedy wypadło ze mnie coś jak jajko po wygaśnięciu straszne krwawienie jakby kto odkrecil kran chwilę tak poleciało po tym wypadly ze mnie dwa wielkie S krzepy wielkości połowy dłoni i krwawienie większe deczko niż miesiączka w czwartek popołudniu krwawienie się unormowalo i tak sobie krwawilam w sobotę wstałam rano poszłam do wc wyleciało ze mnie kolejne jajko krwawo białe okropny widok i dalej krwawienie, na następny tydzień poszłam T lekarza prywatnie lekarka bada mnie wyciąga palce i mówi do mnie ze bardzo jej przykro ze poroilam a to co ze mnie leci to nie miesiączka tylko pozostałości po poronieniu dziś już kończę K rwawic dodam jeszcze ze po pierwszym jajku które ze mnie wypadło odrazu zmalał brzuch a rano piersi wrocily do swojego normalego wyglądu i stanu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec to to samo co Arthrotec?  ma te same działanie na poronienie?
pilnie szukam tabletek  :Frown:  kto pomoże? proszę o zostawienie nr tel bądz e mail. z gory dziekuje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktore ma lepsze dzialanie? arthotec czy cytotec?  co jest lepsze i w 100% zadziala? pilne22

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze nie wymyślono 100% działającej antykoncepcji
> Chciałabym się podwiązać ale tego też mi nie wolno... 
> 
> Stosuje w tej chwili bardzo pewną metodę ale jeśli wpadnę mimo to, ciążę usunę bez wahania.


przykre to co Pani pisze  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przykre to co Pani pisze


Życie, kochana, życie ...  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktore ma lepsze dzialanie? arthotec czy cytotec?  co jest lepsze i w 100% zadziala? pilne22


arthrotec i cytotec to to samo ,chodzi o skład mizoprostol. w arthrotecu jest jeszcze dodatkowo diclofenac ,który należy wyciągnąć ze środka ponieważ może nawet hamować skurcze. najbardziej skuteczny jest mizoprostol w zestawie z tabletka mifepriston (RU-486)jednak w Polsce niedostępny jedynie przez strone Women On Web skuteczność wynosi ok 98/99 %, natomiast sam arthrotec lub cytotec ponoc ma skuteczność rzędu 70/90 % , arthrotec bardziej skuteczny do 9 tc ,i również trochę zależy od tego czy kobieta już rodziła czy nie. 
w moim przypadku użyłam samego arthrotecu 12 szt pod jezyk 4szt co 3 godz. podziałał już po 2 dawce, wzięłam jednak trzecią dawke. po 2 dawce gdy skurcze były troszkę silniejsze , będąc w toalecie parłam co wg mnie przyspieszyło cały "zabieg" . , byłam w 5 tyg ciąży, była to moja trzecia ciąża ,mam dwójkę dzieci. krwawiłam po tym 7 dni później 2 dni plamienia.  ogólnie cały "zabieg" był fizycznie bardzo mało bolesny, ani razu nie wzięłam tabletki p/bólowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec cena 350 zl wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata w celu kontaktu prosze o SMS tabletki 729264911 marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Życie, kochana, życie ...


no ale dlaczeg tak???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC cena 350 zl wysylam poczta polska tylko poczta polska ma sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata lek jest zapakowany orginalnie w listku po 10 sztuk marki pfizer moge wyslac zdiecia na meila iz taki lek posiada
kontakt ze mna SMS tabletki odzwonie lub odpisze jak kto woli

729264911 marzena
UWAGA OSZUSCI BARDZO CZESTO WYSYLAJA TABLETKI LUZEM LUB W PLASTIKOWYM PUDELKU NIE ODBIERAC TAKIEJ PRZESYLKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no ale dlaczeg tak???


no ale co dlaczego ? mam dwoje dzieci, nie planuje trzeciego, zabezpieczam się , nie ma 100% antykoncepcji, wpadam, usuwam , proste jak budowa cepa

----------


## Kamila 12345

Czy zabiłaś kiedyś swoje dziecko? Czy tylko tak mówisz, że jesteś w stanie to zrobić? Zastanawiasz się nad konsekwencjami dla swojej psychiki i Twoich bliskich?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hejmdziewczyny, potrzebuje tych tabletek, najlepiej pomorskie, jestem z 3 miasta pomoze ktos?; (

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zabiłaś kiedyś swoje dziecko? Czy tylko tak mówisz, że jesteś w stanie to zrobić? Zastanawiasz się nad konsekwencjami dla swojej psychiki i Twoich bliskich?


Nie zabilam dziecka.  Moje dzieci smacznie śpią w pokoju obok.  Usunęłam ciążę,  co pozwoliło mi uniknąć depresji i załamania nerwowego przy trzecim,  niechcianym dziecku. Od trzech lat żyje pełną piersią,  bo wiem, że choć zewsząd otaczają mnie katole i nawiedzency,  mam wybór i kontrolę nad własnym życiem  :Smile:

----------


## Kamila 12345

Może chcesz porozmawiać? Jestem. Tel. 58 6 915 915

----------


## Kamila 12345

Ty żyjesz pełną piersią. Myślisz czasem co z tym życiem z przerwanej ciąży?

----------


## Dorota jaczyty

Gdybyś wiedziała, że to był syn, to jakie dałabyś mu imię?

----------


## Kamila Dorota Jaczyty

> Witajcie dziewczyny, ja już jestem po i chcę opisać wam przebieg całej tej sytuacji. Więc tak dzisiaj mamy 14 maja, tabletki dostałam 12 maja (arthrotec, opakowanie 20 tabletek). O godzinie dwudziestej wzięłam pierwszą dawkę, tj. 4 tabletki, ja brałam pod język, jest to najskuteczniejsza forma przyjmowania tego leku i najbardziej bezpieczna że tak powiem, ponieważ lekarze nie będą w stanie stwierdzić czy były przyjmowane jakiekolwiek tabletki. Tabletki trzymałam pod językiem 35 minut, w trakcie wyciągałam te mniejsze 'tableteczki' które znajdują się wewnątrz tabletki arthrotec (dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej je wyciągnąć). Po pierwszej dawce miałam dreszcze przez pierwsze pół godziny ( mniej więcej), po dwóch, dwóch i pół godziny lekki ból brzucha i nic po za tym. Kolejna dawka po trzech godzinach (23:00), tak samo pod językiem 35 minut. Dreszcze, lekki ból brzucha, już się bałam, że nic z tego nie wyjdzie, ponieważ wcześniej zamówiłam tabletki od jakiegoś gościa z internetu, wysłał mi chyba jakieś witaminy, nawet już nie chcę o tym myśleć, bo wyłudził ode mnie 300 zł i nic się nie działo, wysłał 8+1 w hermetykach co już było podejrzane, do tego umawialiśmy się, że za nim odbiorę, będę mogła przesyłkę sprawdzić i odesłać, a takiej możliwości nie było, ale wzięłam te tabletki bo tu już nie chodziło nawet o pieniądze. Otwieram kopertę i straciłam jakiekolwiek nadzieję na to, że coś mi to pomoże, no i nie pomogło, dlatego sięgnęłam po tabletki wyżej wymienione (jeśli chodzi o cenę, w porównaniu do tych wcześniejszych które zamawiałam, tu zapłaciłam grosze). Wracając do drugiej dawki, tak jak powiedziałam, strach, ale czekałam. O drugiej w nocy trzecia dawka z wielkim płaczem, ponieważ ból nie był taki jakiego się spodziewałam, można było porównać go do zaparć, siedziałam z tymi tabletkami w buzi rozryczana jak małe dziecko bez jakichkolwiek nadziei. Połknęłam i poszłam do łazienki z myślą 'a może jednak' i co? I jednak, krew, nie tak dużo jak opisywały dziewczyny, ale jednak. Obudziłam siostrę (to było moje wsparcie i pomoc we wszystkim od początku, pamiętajcie, musicie mieć kogoś, kto w takiej sytuacji będzie trzeźwo myślał za was!! Moja siostra była ze mną, czuwała, załatwiała wszystko, jestem jej wdzięczna <3). Czekałam na dalsze efekty, krew leciała, ciut mocniej niż przy miesiączce, co też mnie zaczęło trochę niepokoić, bo tu na forum dziewczyny wypisywały o morzu krwi, bólach nie do wytrzymania, a ja nie miałam takich objawów, a się na takowe nastawiłam, stąd mój strach. Krew leciała, poleciało kilka na prawdę malutkich skrzepów, ale czekałam. Dla pewności chciałam wziąć czwartą dawkę, ale siostra stwierdziła, że lepiej nie i miała rację. Dalej krew leciała tak jak leciała od początku, ale pojechałyśmy do szpitala o siódmej rano, w samochodzie czułam jak wychodzą ze mnie skrzepy i krew leci mocniej, brzuch nadal bolał jak wcześniej. W szpitalu najpierw poszłam szybko do łazienki zmienić podpaskę, skrzepy były już na prawdę duże, podpaska prawie cała w krwi. Przyjęli nas szybko, ponieważ siostra zawołała panią doktor która właśnie przyjmowała i powiedziała jaka jest sytuacja, ta wszystko spisała, zadzwoniła gdzieś, mówiąc do słuchawki: najprawdopodobniej mamy poronienie, mogę przyjmować? Rozłączyła się. Została Pani przyjęta, spisała dane, dała opaskę na rękę, dostałam szpitalną piżamę 
> (ponieważ nie miałam swojej, nie była na to przygotowana). Wysłali mnie do sali, położyli i kazali czekać. Zbadali mnie, wszystko było okey, czekałam na kolejne badanie, w między czasie stażystka zrobiła ze mną wywiad. Zbadali mnie kolejny raz, okazało się że nie potrzebne będzie łyżeczkowanie, ponieważ macica sama się oczyściła. Zrobili badanie krwi, ponieważ kobiety z ujemną grupą dostają immunoglobulinę (zastrzyk w tyłek jak się okazało), kobiety z dodatnią nie muszą tego przyjmować. Ja miałam ujemną, więc musiałam zostać w szpitalu na noc, rano mnie zbadali jeszcze raz, wszystko było w porządku, wróciłam na sale, zasnęłam, o 11 mnie obudzili, dali zastrzyk w tyłek i odesłali do domu. W szpitalu byłam jeszcze lekko osłabione, ale teraz czuję się dobrze. Więc tak dziewczyny, pamiętajcie, że każda z nas przechodzi to inaczej i do końca nie można sugerować się naszymi opisami. Jak wynika z mojego opisu wcale nie musiałam iść do lekarza, ale i tak ciesze się, że poszłam, bo przynajmniej jestem pewna. Lekarze niczego się nie domyślili, 'samoistne poronienie'. Nie udawałam zmartwionej, bo po co? Ten cyrk nie był mi potrzebny. Lekarze też przychodzili do mnie z uśmiechem na twarzy. Musiałam trochę pokłamać, co jest oczywiste, za pewne będziecie musiały też się na to przygotować jeśli zdecydujecie się iść do lekarza (naprawdę powinnyście). Miesiączkę powinnam dostać za dwa, trzy tygodnie, puki co krew jeszcze będzie mi leciała. A co do immunoglobuliny, to jest ona podawana po to, by w kolejnych ciążach nie było znacznych kłopotów, ale i tak będę dostawała zastrzyki itp, ponieważ krew jest ujemna, każda z was, która takową grupę krwi posiada, również będzie miała coś takiego. Podsumowując stan fizyczny: jest naprawdę dobrze : ) 
> Teraz czekam z niecierpliwością na hejty od 'obrończyń życia', ale wiecie co wam powiem? Mam za ledwie dwadzieścia lat, jestem młoda i mam przed sobą całe życie, owszem, planuje w przyszłości dziecko, ale dopiero, gdy będę w stanie zapewnić mu wszystko to, czego nie mam ja. Moja sytuacja jest ciężka, ponieważ nie mieszkam z rodzicami, jestem na utrzymaniu siostry za pomoc. I co? miała bym teraz mieć dziecko, które nie miało by nawet swojego dachu nad głową? Nie ma takiej opcji. A może lepiej urodzić i oddać do domu dziecka? Nigdy. Nie chciała bym zadręczać się tym, gdzie jest obecnie moje dziecko, czy biją je, czy karmią, czy dobrze traktują. Przecież jest wiele przypadków, gdzie rodziny zastępcze biorą dzieci tylko dla pieniędzy, bo jak wiadomo,  za każde dziecko z adopcji dostaje się grubą kasę. A co później? Moje dziecko po skończeniu osiemnastego roku życia zechciało by mnie odszukać? I co? I co miała bym mu powiedzieć? Więc drogie hejterki i hejterzy, jeśli jesteście tacy mądrzy, to bierzcie wszystkie te dzieci które my miały byśmy urodzić i się nimi zajmujcie. Ja jestem pewna, że zrobiłam dobry ruch, nie tylko dla siebie ale i dla dziecka. W boga nie wieżę, więc religia też nie stała mi na przeszkodzie. A jeszcze coś, do czwartego miesiąca dziecku w łonie matki nie rozwija się rozumowanie, co za tym idzie dziecko nic nie czuje. Ja ogólnie jestem za wprowadzeniem legalnej aborcji w Polsce dla takich kobiet jak ja. 
> A w którym tygodniu byłam dowiedziałam się dopiero kilka godzin przed wyjściem ze szpitala, szósty tydzień. 
> Co do wsparcia, mój chłopak cały czas mnie wspierał i wspiera nadal. Odwiedził mnie w szpitalu mimo, że zostawili mnie tam tylko na jedną noc, jestem mu za to dozgonnie wdzięczna. Tą decyzję podjęliśmy razem, On  również nie wyobrażał sobie mieć teraz dziecka, po za tym jesteśmy ze sobą nie za długo, ale się kochamy i teraz jestem tego jeszcze bardziej pewna, chodź cały czas byłam. Jak widać ja miałam wsparcie z każdej strony, siostra, brat, chłopak. Oczywiście anonimowość w stu procentach. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań proście o meila, postaram się wchodzić tu stosunkowo często. Myślę, ze to na tyle. Dziewczyny jestem z wami : )


A my jesteśmy z Tobą. Chciałabyś porozmawiać - zadzwoń: 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybyś wiedziała, że to był syn, to jakie dałabyś mu imię?


Jesteś chora. ..nie zamierzam nadawać imienia tkance, którą trzy lata temu spuscilam w toalecie.  Ty nadajesz imię każdemu swojemu skrzepowi podczas okresu? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chorzy ludzie anty aborcji won stąd! To nie jest dla was forum ! Każdy ma prawo wyboru ! Zajmijcie sie własnymi d ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotec zwykły tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a czy któraś z was wie czy tabletkę ru to sie połyka czy jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak ru polykasz normalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chorzy ludzie anty aborcji won stąd! To nie jest dla was forum ! Każdy ma prawo wyboru ! Zajmijcie sie własnymi d ...


Szkoda,że nie można tu normalnie porozmawiać
po 1 nie jestem chorym człowiekiem,żadnym pisowcem,nawiedzoną katoliczką,chciałabym tylko zrozumieć dlaczego usuwacie,fakt jestem przeciw ale nie zamierzam nikogo atakować,a Pani nieładnie się tu odezwała.
Inna pani wyjaśniła ma 2 nie chce 3 ,tylko uważam,że można współżyć nawet nie zabezpieczając się i nie wpaść ja jestem tego przykładem 
a nie boicie się,że te tabletki nie wpłyną na wasze zdrowie,no i właśnie jaka pewność,że dostajecie te które chcecie a nie np jakieś witaminy 

mimo to pozdrawiam Was,miłego dnia

A.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje tabletek na terenie Krakowa i okolicach do 100km,
arek__15@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda,że nie można tu normalnie porozmawiać
> po 1 nie jestem chorym człowiekiem,żadnym pisowcem,nawiedzoną katoliczką,chciałabym tylko zrozumieć dlaczego usuwacie,fakt jestem przeciw ale nie zamierzam nikogo atakować,a Pani nieładnie się tu odezwała.
> Inna pani wyjaśniła ma 2 nie chce 3 ,tylko uważam,że można współżyć nawet nie zabezpieczając się i nie wpaść ja jestem tego przykładem 
> a nie boicie się,że te tabletki nie wpłyną na wasze zdrowie,no i właśnie jaka pewność,że dostajecie te które chcecie a nie np jakieś witaminy 
> 
> mimo to pozdrawiam Was,miłego dnia
> 
> A.


Jesteś tego przykładem do czasu moja droga. 
I co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś tego przykładem do czasu moja droga. 
> I co wtedy?


i wtedy urodzi. Bo bóg tak chciał  :Stick Out Tongue:  , a potem kolejne, i kolejne.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś tego przykładem do czasu moja droga. 
> I co wtedy?


mam już jedno dziecko i obecnie oczekuję drugiego 
planowane wyczekiwane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i wtedy urodzi. Bo bóg tak chciał  , a potem kolejne, i kolejne.....


dwójka mi wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dwójka mi wystarczy


no to co zrobisz jak Cię zawiedzie ta Twoja "cudowna " metoda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

18lat nie zawodziła to teraz też nie zawiedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 18lat nie zawodziła to teraz też nie zawiedzie


haha, chyba jak uprawiasz sex trzy razy w miesiącu ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdziwiłabyś sie......dobra kończę temat
Życzę Wam wszystkiego dobrego....oby tylko wam te tabletki nie zaszkodzily
Powodzenia i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdziwiłabyś sie......dobra kończę temat
> Życzę Wam wszystkiego dobrego....oby tylko wam te tabletki nie zaszkodzily
> Powodzenia i pozdrawiam


a ja ci życzę duużo gorrrącego seksu, bez obaw o wpadkę - ja taki mam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co powiecie o stronie girlinneed?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co powiecie o stronie girlinneed?


oszuści. Wysyłają arthrotec za ciężką kasę, a obiecują zestaw. Sami sobie produkują pozytywne komentarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oszuści. Wysyłają arthrotec za ciężką kasę, a obiecują zestaw. Sami sobie produkują pozytywne komentarze


gdzie w takim razie mogę dostać zestaw..?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdzie w takim razie mogę dostać zestaw..?


Oryginalny tylko i wyłącznie od organizacji womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jezeli potrzebujesz tabletek to mam cytotec 10 tab 350 zl 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jezeli potrzebujesz tabletek to mam cytotec 10 tab 350 zl 729264911


za drogo, za mała dawka i nie ma pewności że się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawiałam tu 572.678.943 było sprawdzenie , dobry kontakt i oryginalne opakowanie i nie było tak drogo jak tam wyżej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cała paczkę prosto z apteki Arthrotec 50 mg. Mi pomogły. Warszawa 50744268 trzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Posiadam na sprzedaż cale opakowanie tabletek arthrotec, w opakowaniu są dwa listki po 10tab + ulotka. Wiecej info pod nr


572-223-919

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdańska prokuratura zajęła się wreszcie sprawą podziemia aborcyjnego - nielegalnego obrotu farmaceutykami oraz pomocy przy nielegalnym przerywaniu ciąży. Wiadomość z wczorajszego Dz.B.


Daj linka do str bo nigdzie znaleść nie mogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i Netporadnia netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lekarzowi powiedziałam ze zaczełam krwawić mocno i wyleciały skrzepy ze przypuszczam ze byłam w ciązy a on ze napewno nie jestem ze moge zrb test to potwierdzi ze bylam nic nie mowil ze moze sie mylic ze trzeba poczekać powiedziałm mu ze przypuszcam ze bylam w ciązy a on ze napewno nie jestem


nadal nie bylam u lekarza dopiero wizyte mam we wtorek nadal odczowam bol piersi robiłam dwa testy kreski coraz bardziej bledsze wychodzi na to ze beta spada ale dokladnie sprawdze we wtorek na usg.... wiem jedno ze przy pierwszym usg lekarz byl pewny tego co mowil.  szkoda ze nikt nie mial podobnych doswiadczen troche by mnie to uspokoilo

----------


## katarzyna.o.

Witam, mam do sprzedania 2 recepty na lek Arthrotec. Ich data ważności to 06.06. Cena za jedną receptę - 80 zł + koszt przesyłki. Oczywiście wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Proszę o kontakt na email - katarzyna.o.88@wp.pl

Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy znacie przypadek niepowodzenia, nie zadziałania art??
 wzięłam dzisiaj ogólnie 17 tabletek, 3x4 pod język co 3 godz. i w akcie desperacji 5 dopochwowo na koniec, kurcze i nic, dreszcze, gorączka, zero plamienia chociażby. Jestem w ok 5tyg, mama dwójki dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak sobie myslę ze to może poza maciczna, ponieważ dwa testy wyszły pozytywnie, hcg 240, ale na usg nic nie było widać, gin powiedział że jest za wczesnie i do 5tyg może nie być widać pęcherzyka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może to zadziałać z opóźnieniem???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam tabletki art forte cztery pod jezyk i trzymalam pol godziny po tym czasie mialam dreszcze. Po 2,5 godziny zaczal mnie bolec brzuch ale delikatnie i do tego biegunka plus delikatne krwawienie. Nastepna dawke czterech tabletek przyjelam w niecale 10 minut bolal mnie popazony jezyk bo nie wyplulam wczesniej rdzeni. Przy drugiej dawce wyplulam  juz koncowke tabletek. Strasznie mnie zbieralo na wymioty jak tylko czulam ich smak. Pol godziny po drugiej dawce zaczela sie biegunka taka ze nie wiedzialam czy to z nia nie isc do lekarza i do tego mega krwawienie ktorego tez sie przestraszylam ze to krwotok. I tak przez dwie godziny. Bole brzucha do zniesienia. Trzecuej dawki nie bylo. Wiedzialam ze to koniwc. Ogrom krwi i nie nazwe tego skrzepem bo bylo tak duze. Rano (bo tabletki bralam od 21) bylo jeszcze jedno duze krwawienie. Zasnelam na godzine i obudzilam sie w calym mokrym lozku. Nie, na 100℅ sie nie posikalam wiec rety to wody byly moze? Po tym wszystkim bylam juz szczupla nie mialam brzuszka czulam sie swietnie. Krwawie jeszcze teraz leca jeszcze skrzepy raz wieksze raz mniejsze. Najgorsz byly bole brzucha i plecow trzy dni po. Nic nie chcialo pomoc i tu zdarzylo mi sie plakac. Nie myslalam ze kiedys to zrobie. Chlopak namowil mnie na dziecko po czym ot tak spytal czy bym nie usunela. Zrobilam to, myslalam ze sie trzymam ale przychodza chwile kiedy placze bo jakos nawet sama tez dalabym sobie rade  :Frown:  z chlopakiem sie rozstalam choc go kocham ale za bardzo mi o tym przypomina moze potrzebuje jeszcze troche czasu ale dzieciatka mi juz nic nie wroci...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy znacie przypadek niepowodzenia, nie zadziałania art??
>  wzięłam dzisiaj ogólnie 17 tabletek, 3x4 pod język co 3 godz. i w akcie desperacji 5 dopochwowo na koniec, kurcze i nic, dreszcze, gorączka, zero plamienia chociażby. Jestem w ok 5tyg, mama dwójki dzieci


no pewnie, jest wiele takich przypadków. Skuteczność Arthrotecu to jakieś 60-70 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy znacie przypadek niepowodzenia, nie zadziałania art??
>  wzięłam dzisiaj ogólnie 17 tabletek, 3x4 pod język co 3 godz. i w akcie desperacji 5 dopochwowo na koniec, kurcze i nic, dreszcze, gorączka, zero plamienia chociażby. Jestem w ok 5tyg, mama dwójki dzieci


Tak to jest jak bierze sie Arthrotec to jest badziewie.. Jest 80% o ile dobrze pamietam na powodzenie czy tam 90 . Trzeba kupować z Women on Web , albo od ludzi którzy kupili z tamtąd i sprzedają w Polsce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Posiadam na sprzedaz cale opakowanie arthrotec, w opakowaniu jest 20tab. Odbior osobisty okolice Warszawy. Paczka polecona 5zl, paczka pobraniowa ok 20zl. Wiecej into pod nr 788-474-605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to jest jak bierze sie Arthrotec to jest badziewie.. Jest 80% o ile dobrze pamietam na powodzenie czy tam 90 . Trzeba kupować z Women on Web , albo od ludzi którzy kupili z tamtąd i sprzedają w Polsce.


 jeszcze moze zacząć sie plamienie, ja mialam tego dnia co brałam tab ale skrzep wyleciał mi po trzecim dniu jak sie zalamalam i pilam alkohol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki są napewno w porządku, sama kupowałam w aptece..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeszcze moze zacząć sie plamienie, ja mialam tego dnia co brałam tab ale skrzep wyleciał mi po trzecim dniu jak sie zalamalam i pilam alkohol


nie radzę popychać akcji alkoholem. Można dostać krwotoku i przekręcić się na tamten świat. Czy nie lepiej naprawdę zamówić pewny zestaw od womenek i nie męczyć sie z tym artem ?

----------


## gosssc

Dziewczyny art na mnie nie zadziałał, znacie inne sposoby na przerwanie ciąży,namiary na lekarza który to robi or somthing..., nie chce sie bawic w te tabletki bo ta dawką którą przyjęłam wczoraj (17tabs) powinna konia powalic a tu nic, tylko dreszcze i gorączka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry prosto z apteki.
12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
Tel 793.667.500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 20 tabletek w oryginalnym opakowaniu piszcie do mnie na kasia302@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny art na mnie nie zadziałał, znacie inne sposoby na przerwanie ciąży,namiary na lekarza który to robi or somthing..., nie chce sie bawic w te tabletki bo ta dawką którą przyjęłam wczoraj (17tabs) powinna konia powalic a tu nic, tylko dreszcze i gorączka


Zestaw z womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org.  Tańszy niż aborcja wieszakiem u byle znachora,  bierzesz łącznie tylko 7 tabletek i masz ponad 98% szans na powodzenie.

Arthrotec po prostu nie zawsze działa. Kobiety biorą po dwa, trzy razy po 20 tabletek i dupa.

----------


## Gosssc

A zamawialas z którejś z tych stron??  To idzie zza granicy?  Juz mi idzie 6 tydzień... Kurcze, jak bym wiedziała że napewno zadziała to już bym zamówiła ale zastanawia mnie że po dużej dawce art nawet małej plamki nie było

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam w 16 tygodniu przeszłam to okropnie nikomu tego nie życzę ale  byłam pod ścianą wcześniej 2 razy brałam już tabletki i bałam się że płód będzie uszkodzony więc nie miałam innego wyjścia leki brałam dopochwowo  razem 16 szt i 2 połknęłam wszystko trwało około 8 godzin . Jestem wdzięczna za pomoc pozytywna osoba pomocna 799/725/306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W 16tyg?? wow, to musiało byc naprawde okropne, ja też teraz nie wiem co robić, już zaczełam coś kombinować więc raczej to dokończe tylko nie wiem jak, boje sie że płód moze byc uszkodzony po pierwsze kuracji - wczorajszej, wiec nie moge tego tak zostawić, powiedz mi, napisałas ze dwa razy próbowałas i nic, w ogóle nic sie nie zadziało?? żadnego plamienia nawet?? co radzisz??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 16tyg?? wow, to musiało byc naprawde okropne, ja też teraz nie wiem co robić, już zaczełam coś kombinować więc raczej to dokończe tylko nie wiem jak, boje sie że płód moze byc uszkodzony po pierwsze kuracji - wczorajszej, wiec nie moge tego tak zostawić, powiedz mi, napisałas ze dwa razy próbowałas i nic, w ogóle nic sie nie zadziało?? żadnego plamienia nawet?? co radzisz??


Ja wzięłam z odstępami 3 opakowania arth. Po 20 sztuk w opakowaniu i nic jutro wpłacam pieniądze do wow i bede czekać na przesyłkę arth niestety ale niedziela na każdego

----------


## gosssc

A jak aplikowałas ten arthrotek?? ja dzisiaj rozmawiałam z Pania, która pracuje na tym leku 12 lat i poleciła mi żeby zastosować tylko dopochwowo, przed aplikacją należy do pochwy jak najgłębiej wstrzyknąć przegotowaną wode bo art źle sie tam rozpuszcza, na poczatek 8tabletek, po trzech godz 3 i znowu po trzech trzy (wszystko do "środka"), art nie działa u osób które mają silny organizm, lecz "tą drugą stroną" jest bardziej skuteczny, ja spróbuje jeszcze w ten sposób...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zamawialas z którejś z tych stron??  To idzie zza granicy?  Juz mi idzie 6 tydzień... Kurcze, jak bym wiedziała że napewno zadziała to już bym zamówiła ale zastanawia mnie że po dużej dawce art nawet małej plamki nie było


Zamawialam.  Z WHW.  Tak, idzie z Indii, moja szła 11 dni,  robiłam w 12 tc.  Masz dużo czasu. Dużo mi pomogło forum maszwybor.net, jest tam pokazane jak zrobić przelew i dziewczyny na bieżąco robią zabiegi, można poczytać.

----------


## gosssc

Dla jasności, wstrzykujesz tą wodę strzykawka np do przyjmowania syropu dla dzieci... Sposób dawkowania 3x4 pod język jest za słaby dla niektórych kobiet, lepszy jest dopochwowo, lecz nie polecają tego z obawy na dalszy rozwój sytuacji, te trzony ze środka rozpuszczają się 3-4 dni, nie polecają tego aby lekarz nie zauważył "pozostałości" Trzeba również pamiętać aby te proszki wcisnąć jak najgłębiej się da. Wiem że to wszystko strasznie brzmi ale jesli już zaczęło się to robić to trzeba zakończyć!!! Acha, jeszcze jedno, wazne zeby w dniu przyjmowania tego być jak najwięcej w ruchu, nie brać tego na noc... i przyjmować mało płynów, aby jak najmniej lub w ogóle nie oddawać moczu..... Takie instrukcje dostałam dzisiaj od Pani, której naprawdę nie chodziło o kasę tylko udzieliła rzetelnej porady..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za bzdury! !! Dziewczyny myślcie trochę.  Absolutnie nie wolno brać 8 tabletek na jedną dawkę! !!!! To jest ogromne przedawkowanie i możecie dostać takiej biegunki, że w godzine sie odwodnicie i żadne pogotowie was nie uratuje.  A tekstu o nie sikaniu juz w ogóle nie skomentuje.  Co korek mam sobie wsadzić ? Trzeba dużo pić, bo są wymioty i biegunka, balsnsujecie na granicy odwodnienia.  Pamiętajcie, że Ci wszyscy handlarze nie mają pojęcia o czym gadają.  Cuduja z dawkowaniem,  bo ich nie obchodzi, co się z Wami stanie, ważne, że kasę zaplacicie. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a normalnie te przesyłki przechodzą przez odprawę celną nie ma później jakiejś lipy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a normalnie te przesyłki przechodzą przez odprawę celną nie ma później jakiejś lipy?


Do bezpiecznego województwa idą bez problemu. A WHW to w ogóle teraz wysyła poza kontrolą celną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nadal nie bylam u lekarza dopiero wizyte mam we wtorek nadal odczowam bol piersi robiłam dwa testy kreski coraz bardziej bledsze wychodzi na to ze beta spada ale dokladnie sprawdze we wtorek na usg.... wiem jedno ze przy pierwszym usg lekarz byl pewny tego co mowil. szkoda ze nikt nie mial podobnych doswiadczen troche by mnie to uspokoilo 


ja mialam podobna sytuacje napisz maila napisze

----------


## gosssc

> nadal nie bylam u lekarza dopiero wizyte mam we wtorek nadal odczowam bol piersi robiłam dwa testy kreski coraz bardziej bledsze wychodzi na to ze beta spada ale dokladnie sprawdze we wtorek na usg.... wiem jedno ze przy pierwszym usg lekarz byl pewny tego co mowil. szkoda ze nikt nie mial podobnych doswiadczen troche by mnie to uspokoilo 
> 
> 
> ja mialam podobna sytuacje napisz maila napisze


jak dawkowałaś arthrotec??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 16 tygodniu przeszłam to okropnie nikomu tego nie życzę ale  byłam pod ścianą wcześniej 2 razy brałam już tabletki i bałam się że płód będzie uszkodzony więc nie miałam innego wyjścia leki brałam dopochwowo  razem 16 szt i 2 połknęłam wszystko trwało około 8 godzin . Jestem wdzięczna za pomoc pozytywna osoba pomocna 799/725/306


Czyj to numer??  Jak możesz to podaj mi swój, pogadamy..  Rozmawiałam z Panią spod tego numeru i trochę boję się zażyć tak jak mi poleciła,,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyj to numer??  Jak możesz to podaj mi swój, pogadamy..  Rozmawiałam z Panią spod tego numeru i trochę boję się zażyć tak jak mi poleciła,,,


Nie poda ci swojego ,  bo wyssala ta bajkę z palca, po to żeby się zareklamować.  To właśnie z nią rozmawiałas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za bzdury! !! Dziewczyny myślcie trochę.  Absolutnie nie wolno brać 8 tabletek na jedną dawkę! !!!! To jest ogromne przedawkowanie i możecie dostać takiej biegunki, że w godzine sie odwodnicie i żadne pogotowie was nie uratuje.  A tekstu o nie sikaniu juz w ogóle nie skomentuje.  Co korek mam sobie wsadzić ? Trzeba dużo pić, bo są wymioty i biegunka, balsnsujecie na granicy odwodnienia.  Pamiętajcie, że Ci wszyscy handlarze nie mają pojęcia o czym gadają.  Cuduja z dawkowaniem,  bo ich nie obchodzi, co się z Wami stanie, ważne, że kasę zaplacicie. ...


Nie zgodzę się z tobą bo ja też miałam takie dawkowanie i żadnej biegunki  ani wymiotów nie miałam wystąpiła tylko gorączka a ciążę udało się usunąć .Dla mnie była to skuteczna kuracja i wcale nie mówiła mi o tym jakaś pani z internetu tylko lekarz z warszawy  zapłaciłam za 16 tabletek 950zł lek odbierałam osobiście w warszawie pod szpitalem Bielańskim  ale byłam pod ścianą i zależało mi na tym aby usunąć tę ciążę,więc pojęcia to ty nie masz a jeśli chodzi o sikanie to to tez moczu nie wydalałam przez około 7 godzin i nie odwodniłam się a zresztą Bez wody człowiek może przeżyć od 4 do maksymalnie 7 dni. więc najpierw się doinformuj a potem pisz i wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art 20tab za 130zl

tel 788-474-605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam art dzisiaj mi listonosz przyniósł był oryginalny przy listonoszu sprawdziłam  sprawdziłam co jest w środku  tabletki były w blistrze  nie luzem .Zamawiałam od Pani Małgorzaty  i jako nadawca na tej naklejce adresowej też była Małgorzata Król więc babeczka uczciwa .Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to kontakt do niej 572-678-943

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja zamawiałam art dzisiaj mi listonosz przyniósł był oryginalny przy listonoszu sprawdziłam  sprawdziłam co jest w środku  tabletki były w blistrze  nie luzem .Zamawiałam od Pani Małgorzaty  i jako nadawca na tej naklejce adresowej też była Małgorzata Król więc babeczka uczciwa .Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to kontakt do niej 572-678-943


bardzo przydatny wpis  szukałam takiej osoby która zna się na tym bo ja jestem zielona w tym temacie  zamówiłam czekam na moja paczkę  jestem w 8 tygodniu mieszkam w Krakowie Pani obiecała że na jutro będzie oby bo już nie mogę znieść tych nudności  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mieszkam w Krakowie na Woli Justowskiej i mam taki sam problem napisz proszę do mnie  jak dostaniesz te tabletki jak je będziesz brała jak będziesz się czuła po nich monia123@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za bzdury wypisujecie same sie reklamujecie nie chce mi sie wierzyc ze kobieta po aborcji wchodzi na to forum
i poleca pania Malgosie ,Krysie itp bzdury

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne CYTOTEC
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 500 zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911  

WIECEJ ZDIEC MOGE WYSLAC NA EMAIL Z AKTUALNA DATA 
IZ TAKI LEK POSIADAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na tą kobiete o ilem  można tak ją nazwać wysłała mi pocięte gazety i liczyła na to ze zapłace i odbiore. zwariowała. jej nr tel 729264911

----------


## Kamila Dorota Jaczyty

> Jesteś chora. ..nie zamierzam nadawać imienia tkance, którą trzy lata temu spuscilam w toalecie.  Ty nadajesz imię każdemu swojemu skrzepowi podczas okresu? ?


Czytam uważnie to co piszesz. Uznaję za bardzo ważną sprawę Twoje - przed trzema laty spuszczone w toalecie - dziecko. Myślę o nim jako o cząstce miłości Ciebie. Dlatego zapytałam, czy myślałaś kiedykolwiek o imieniu dla niego...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobieto zmien forum z toba jest cos nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzień dobry, sprzedam Arthrotec 20 szt. za pobraniem (lub odbiór osobisty w okolicach Piły bądź Chodzieży), proszę pisać fran2@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny potrzebne są mi 4 tabletki art ma któraś do sprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z was zamawial zestaw wow ze strony ogłaszamy24  ktoś ma coś sprawdzonego, oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś z was zamawial zestaw wow ze strony ogłaszamy24  ktoś ma coś sprawdzonego, oryginalne


Tam nie kupisz nic oryginalnego. 
Nawet arthotec jest pewnie sfabrykowany. 
Prawdziwy zestaw radzę zamówić  na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny, ja również jestem po poronieniu, a raczej w trakcie, bo nie jestem jeszcze pewna. Z tym arthrotectem to różnie bywa, ja pierwsza dawkę zażyłam w sobotę 3x 4 tab. pod język, po drugiej dawce lekko zaczął pobolewać mnie brzuch jak przy miesiączce, a nawet mniej i zaczęła pojawiać się żywa czerwona krew i tak przez około 2 h i kilka skrzepów w miedzy czasie, żadnych skurczów nie miałam. Po trzeciej dawce zaczęły się dreszcze i lekka gorączka, ale krwawienie ustało. Zostało mi 8 tabletek, wiec w niedziel postanowiłam powtórzyć zabieg tym razem dopochwowo, 2 x po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny, troszeczkę krwi, ale żadnych bóli ani skurczów, byłam załamana bo wczesnej naczytałam się na forum o przebiegu, że dziewczyny się zwijały w bólach i męczarniach a u mnie nic.  W poniedziałek nie krwawiłam praktycznie wcale, wiec postanowiłam zamówić zestaw z wow, ale wczoraj od rana cos się znowu ruszyło, cały czas krwawię, są skrzepy, brzuch mnie  pobolewa, piersi przestały być nabrzmiałe a sutki wrażliwie, wiec możliwe ze się udało. Jak wspominałam na samym początku pewności nabiorę jak zbada mnie lekarz ale czuje że cos się dzieje. Dziewczyny arthrotect jest kapryśny, czasami trzeba poczekać dzień lub dwa na działanie. Mam nadzieje ze jest już po wszystkim, bo mam świadomość tego co zrobiłam i psychicznie sobie nie radze, ale podjęłam świadomą decyzje wiec nie ma  odwrotu.. Pozdrawiam

----------


## misia26

Czy jest tu ktoś kto ma na sprzedaż arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest tu ktoś kto ma na sprzedaż arthrotec?


ja mam napisz
malgonia19822@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie z apteki    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Misia26

Napisałam na maila do obu Pań.

----------


## Olga...

> Napisałam na maila do obu Pań.


Misia, a może pogadasz ze mną? tu, albo na: kontakt@netporadnia.pl, albo 58 69 15915???? pozdr. Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem piękną drugiej akcji z artho, o 18.00 przyjęłam ostatnią dawkę, tym razem było tak 6 dopochwowo, za 3 godz 4 dopochwowo i za 3 h 5 dopochwowo, cały czas mam zajebiste dreszcze i chyba że 40 st.  Jutro rano zamawiam whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam tabletki art forte cztery pod jezyk i trzymalam pol godziny po tym czasie mialam dreszcze. Po 2,5 godziny zaczal mnie bolec brzuch ale delikatnie i do tego biegunka plus delikatne krwawienie. Nastepna dawke czterech tabletek przyjelam w niecale 10 minut bolal mnie popazony jezyk bo nie wyplulam wczesniej rdzeni. Przy drugiej dawce wyplulam  juz koncowke tabletek. Strasznie mnie zbieralo na wymioty jak tylko czulam ich smak. Pol godziny po drugiej dawce zaczela sie biegunka taka ze nie wiedzialam czy to z nia nie isc do lekarza i do tego mega krwawienie ktorego tez sie przestraszylam ze to krwotok. I tak przez dwie godziny. Bole brzucha do zniesienia. Trzecuej dawki nie bylo. Wiedzialam ze to koniwc. Ogrom krwi i nie nazwe tego skrzepem bo bylo tak duze. Rano (bo tabletki bralam od 21) bylo jeszcze jedno duze krwawienie. Zasnelam na godzine i obudzilam sie w calym mokrym lozku. Nie, na 100℅ sie nie posikalam wiec rety to wody byly moze? Po tym wszystkim bylam juz szczupla nie mialam brzuszka czulam sie swietnie. Krwawie jeszcze teraz leca jeszcze skrzepy raz wieksze raz mniejsze. Najgorsz byly bole brzucha i plecow trzy dni po. Nic nie chcialo pomoc i tu zdarzylo mi sie plakac. Nie myslalam ze kiedys to zrobie. Chlopak namowil mnie na dziecko po czym ot tak spytal czy bym nie usunela. Zrobilam to, myslalam ze sie trzymam ale przychodza chwile kiedy placze bo jakos nawet sama tez dalabym sobie rade  z chlopakiem sie rozstalam choc go kocham ale za bardzo mi o tym przypomina moze potrzebuje jeszcze troche czasu ale dzieciatka mi juz nic nie wroci...


To być może była jedna z naważniejszych decyzji w Twoim życiu. Polecam Ci książki, które opisują syndrom poaborcyjny i postaborcyjny. A jeżeli masz ochotę z kimś porozmawiać to jestem do Twojej dyspozycji do jutra do godz 6 rano: kontakt@netporadnia.pl lub tel.: 58 6 915 915. Michał  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To być może była jedna z naważniejszych decyzji w Twoim życiu. Polecam Ci książki, które opisują syndrom poaborcyjny i postaborcyjny. A jeżeli masz ochotę z kimś porozmawiać to jestem do Twojej dyspozycji do jutra do godz 6 rano: kontakt@netporadnia.pl lub tel.: 58 6 915 915. Michał


nie czytajcie tych bzdur. Nie istnieje coś takiego jak syndrom poaborcyjny. Żadna z medycznych pozycji na ten temat nie piśnie ani słowem, a te ww. książki są pisane przez prolajfów aby zastraszać kobiety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  ja biorę  dopochwowo  nie dam rady pod język odrazu wymiotuje
> Wsadzilam kolejne 3 ;czułam w środku  jeszcze te wcześniejsze tabletki
> Być może nie krwawie bo tamte jeszcze się nie rozpuścily


Tez brałam dopochwowo  i tez czułam te wcześniejsze, za każdym  razem
Przez 2 dni nic się nie  działo  wkoncu  w kąpieli zaczelam wyciągać te rozproszone
Tabletki ze środka i za parę godzin wyleciała taka mazia brązowa 
Na drugi dzień  zaczęłam krwawic  i tak trwało to w tyg , pojawiały się  skrzepy co jakoś czas
Teraz musze iść na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem piękną drugiej akcji z artho, o 18.00 przyjęłam ostatnią dawkę, tym razem było tak 6 dopochwowo, za 3 godz 4 dopochwowo i za 3 h 5 dopochwowo, cały czas mam zajebiste dreszcze i chyba że 40 st.  Jutro rano zamawiam whw


Ja na twoim miejscu bym poczekała jeszcze dzień czy dwa, u mnie zadziałał z opóźnieniem, tabletki mogły się jeszcze nie rozpuść i nie wchłonąć w odpowiedniej dawce , mi poszło po 2 dniach, w pochwie mus być wilgotno jakiś żel intymny najlepiej zastosować na bazie wody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja na twoim miejscu bym poczekała jeszcze dzień czy dwa, u mnie zadziałał z opóźnieniem, tabletki mogły się jeszcze nie rozpuść i nie wchłonąć w odpowiedniej dawce , mi poszło po 2 dniach, w pochwie mus być wilgotno jakiś żel intymny najlepiej zastosować na bazie wody.


U mnie też gdzies  ok 2 dni zaczęło działać
A ile czasu krwawie as?  Byłaś na usg czy coś 
Bo ja krwawilam przez 2 tygodnie  teraz cały czas coś brązowego leci mało  ale leci 
Robiłam test wyszło  ze jestem w ciąży  ale ta jedna kreska  bardzo nie widoczna .... boje się czy się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy może któraś z dziewczyn polecić uczciwego sprzedawcę /sprzedawczynie? Jakiś numer tel. bądź e-mail? Skąd zdobylyscie te tabletki? U mnie niestety w każdej aptece wołają receptę  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie też gdzies  ok 2 dni zaczęło działać
> A ile czasu krwawie as?  Byłaś na usg czy coś 
> Bo ja krwawilam przez 2 tygodnie  teraz cały czas coś brązowego leci mało  ale leci 
> Robiłam test wyszło  ze jestem w ciąży  ale ta jedna kreska  bardzo nie widoczna .... boje się czy się udalo


Nic nie leciało, dwie próby arthrotecu, dreszcze i gorączka, ani grama krwi.  Ja juz zamówiłam zestaw z Whw i żałuję że nie zrobiłam tego wcześniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam cytotec kontakt na email annakrasko@interia.pl moge tez podeslac zdiecia z twoim imieniem oraz data 
cena 350 zl za listek 10 sztuk marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;127897]U mnie też gdzies  ok 2 dni zaczęło działać
A ile czasu krwawie as?  Byłaś na usg czy coś 
Bo ja krwawilam przez 2 tygodnie  teraz cały czas coś brązowego leci mało  ale leci 
Robiłam test wyszło  ze jestem w ciąży  ale ta jedna kreska  bardzo nie widoczna .... boje się czy się udalo[/QU

Krwawiłam około 2 tygodni, końcówka to właśnie takie brązowe plamienie, test negatywny wyszedł mi po 3 tygodniach od poronienia, ale czułam ze jest po wszystkim, ponieważ zaczęły mi ustępować objawy ciąży, piersi przestały mnie bolec itp. U lekarza byłam po około miesiącu i nie zauważył nawet ze byłam w ciąży. W twoim przypadku tez powinno się udać, nie znam przebiegu ale jeśli krwawiłaś tak długo dość intensywnie to powinno być ok, a test zrobiłaś za wcześnie hormony utrzymuj się od 3 nawet do 6tyg wiem mógł wyjść pozytywny, który to był tydzień ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy może któraś z dziewczyn polecić uczciwego sprzedawcę /sprzedawczynie? Jakiś numer tel. bądź e-mail? Skąd zdobylyscie te tabletki? U mnie niestety w każdej aptece wołają receptę


A dziwisz się że wołają receptę to nie są cukierki jakby każdy miał do nich dostęp  to rocznie polki rodziły by tylko ze 100 dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisalam ci ze mam cytotec cena 350 zl plus wysykla 
wysylam tez zdiecia na email z aktualna data jezeli jestes zainteresowana 
to jest moj numer 729263911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisalam ci ze mam cytotec cena 350 zl plus wysykla 
> wysylam tez zdiecia na email z aktualna data jezeli jestes zainteresowana 
> to jest moj numer 729263911


Za tyle to mozna kupic pewny zestaw od organizacji, z reszta z art wyjme rdzenie i juz bedzie sam misoprostol jak w cytotecu. To ja niewiem za co tyle kasy placic i zadnej nie miec pewnosci czy zadziala. Pare dni w te czy wewte zbyt duzej roznicy nie robi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny kontaktowałam sie z wmen on web. Mamy uzgodnione wszystko mam zrobić pzelew i tu zaczynają się trudnosci. W spisie banków nie ma tego który podają womanki czyli 

INGBNL2A
ING bank
Postbus 94780
1090 GT
Amsterdam
The Netherlands 

zamiast yego wyskakuje mi z automatu bank 
INGBNL2AXXX 
ING BANK N.V. INGB 888 BIJLMERPLEIN
amsterdam 

Miał ktoś taka sytuację? zalezy mi na czasie. Mam konto w wbk. 
Myslicie ze jak wyslę na ten bank co wyskakuje z automatu to peniadzę do nich dotrą? 
próbuje się z nimi skontaktować i od rana zero odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny kontaktowałam sie z wmen on web. Mamy uzgodnione wszystko mam zrobić pzelew i tu zaczynają się trudnosci. W spisie banków nie ma tego który podają womanki czyli 
> 
> INGBNL2A
> ING bank
> Postbus 94780
> 1090 GT
> Amsterdam
> The Netherlands 
> 
> ...


na maszwybor.net masz screeny z wzorami przelewów, moze one pomogą ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po arth a miałam 3 podejścia i za dwa pierwszymi nic prócz dreszczy zrobiłam po każdym tydzien przerwy i 6 dni  temu wzięłam 3 ci raz były dreszcze biegunka i krwawienie ale minimalne i takie mam do tej pory coś tam leci cały czas ale zero skrzepów i co teraz???????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja po arth a miałam 3 podejścia i za dwa pierwszymi nic prócz dreszczy zrobiłam po każdym tydzien przerwy i 6 dni  temu wzięłam 3 ci raz były dreszcze biegunka i krwawienie ale minimalne i takie mam do tej pory coś tam leci cały czas ale zero skrzepów i co teraz???????


pozostaje zestaw z Mifepristone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłaś wszystkie tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wzięłam wszystkie krwawię od 6 dni brzuch troszkę boli ale żadnych skrzepów a krwawienie takie delikatne ale ciagle jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pod numerem telefonu 729263911 wysłała mi pociete gazety !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie z apteki    sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam wow, brałam od nich 3 lata temu. pełny kontakt przesyłka szła ok11dni. po poronieniu również miałam z nimi kontakt. 3 lata i jedno wspomnienie jak zły sen, nikt nie powinien oceniać kobiet dlaczego to robią. teraz znów jestem w ciązy- dodam ze mam 2 zdrowych dzieci, i potrzebowałam kolejnych tabletek. zamówiłam z ogłosznia -szybka wysyłka profesjonalna strona i po wpłacie pieniedzy kontakt zero, ani kasy ani tabletek a czes leci, znów zamówiłam z apteki recepty bez recepty, i znów po wpłacie nic. teraz czekam na przesyłkę z wow. i wiecej nie zamówię z niepewnych zródeł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak dodac zdiecia na tym forum mam orginalne tabletki
i nie mam zielonego pojecia jak to zrobic A I WY BEDZIECIE MIALY ROZEZNANIE JAK
WYGLADA ORGINALNY CYTOTEC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak dodac zdiecia na tym forum mam orginalne tabletki
> i nie mam zielonego pojecia jak to zrobic A I WY BEDZIECIE MIALY ROZEZNANIE JAK
> WYGLADA ORGINALNY CYTOTEC


Wystarczy poszukać w Google na medycznych stronach.

----------


## AGAAA

Wczoraj przejelam 12 tabletek art. Pierwsza dawka 4 tabletki pod język do rozpuszczenia i polknelam razem ze rdzeniem. Lekki ból brzucha, dreszcze od razu . Druga dawka dwie godziny później między dziąsło a policzek ze ze względu na odruchy wymiotne, bez rdzenia.  Po godzinie mocny ból brzucha, zero krwi jedynie taki pomarańczowy śluz bardzo gęsty, lekka biegunka. Po dwóch następnych godzinach 3 dawka pod dziaslem - zwymiotowalam po chwili, widać było części tabletek w wymiocinach. Na tym skończyłam bo mialam tylko 12 sztuk. Zero krwi bardzo bardzo mocny ból, skorcze. Krew dopiero dzisiaj rano, mało i niewielkie skrzepy, boli jak przy zwyklej miesiaczce. Nie wiem czy to nie zadziałało czy co, proszę o radę nie wiem czy iść do lekarza, powiedzieć że lekko krwawie i żeby zobaczył co siedzi dzieje czy załatwiać znowu tabletki.. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911 
MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najprawdopodobniej zaczelo sie poronienie, ja tez tak mialam lekka krew nawet zamowilam kolejny zestaw bo myslalam ze nic z tego ale zanim przyszly poszlam do lekarza a w macicy nie bylo juz nic....
To bylo ponad 7 miesiecy temu i od tamtej pory mam wielką depresję z tego powodu ze pozbylam sie tamtej ciazy.... Jak uslyszalaam od lekarza ze nie ma juz ciazy to jakby ktos wyrwal mi część mnie... Nigdy o tym nie zapomnę i nigdy nie bede niczego tak zalowala jak tamtej decyzji. Za chwilę bylabym mamą- miałam termin na Dzień Matki, a tak sobie już dzień matki zniszczylam do konca zycia, bo matką nie będę już nigdy godna się nazwać. 

Apeluję do Was dziewczyny, wyrzuty sumienia są gorsze niż dziecko. Dziecko to cud a za 9 miesiecy da Wam tyle szczescia ze tylko bedziecie dumne z siebie ze nie zrobilyscie tego co najgorsze. Ja juz nigdy nie bede tą samą osobą po tym co zrobilam, chocbym nie wiem jak sobie tlumaczyla swoje zachowanie to nic mnie nie usprawiedliwia bo dziecko nie pchalo sie samo na swiat, to ja o nim zdecydowalam a potem pozbylam sie jak niewygodnego swetra bo...tak. Powinnam odpowiadac za swoje czyny a nie isc na latwizne. Bo teraz ta "łatwizna" jest strasznie ciężka i nie opuści mnie do konca moich dni, które coraz czesciej mysle ze sa policzone bo nie potrafie zyc z tym co zrobilam....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najprawdopodobniej zaczelo sie poronienie, ja tez tak mialam lekka krew nawet zamowilam kolejny zestaw bo myslalam ze nic z tego ale zanim przyszly poszlam do lekarza a w macicy nie bylo juz nic....
> To bylo ponad 7 miesiecy temu i od tamtej pory mam wielką depresję z tego powodu ze pozbylam sie tamtej ciazy.... Jak uslyszalaam od lekarza ze nie ma juz ciazy to jakby ktos wyrwal mi część mnie... Nigdy o tym nie zapomnę i nigdy nie bede niczego tak zalowala jak tamtej decyzji. Za chwilę bylabym mamą- miałam termin na Dzień Matki, a tak sobie już dzień matki zniszczylam do konca zycia, bo matką nie będę już nigdy godna się nazwać. 
> 
> Apeluję do Was dziewczyny, wyrzuty sumienia są gorsze niż dziecko. Dziecko to cud a za 9 miesiecy da Wam tyle szczescia ze tylko bedziecie dumne z siebie ze nie zrobilyscie tego co najgorsze. Ja juz nigdy nie bede tą samą osobą po tym co zrobilam, chocbym nie wiem jak sobie tlumaczyla swoje zachowanie to nic mnie nie usprawiedliwia bo dziecko nie pchalo sie samo na swiat, to ja o nim zdecydowalam a potem pozbylam sie jak niewygodnego swetra bo...tak. Powinnam odpowiadac za swoje czyny a nie isc na latwizne. Bo teraz ta "łatwizna" jest strasznie ciężka i nie opuści mnie do konca moich dni, które coraz czesciej mysle ze sa policzone bo nie potrafie zyc z tym co zrobilam....


Wiem co czujesz, mam tak samo. Ale musze jakos zyc, bo mam dla kogo. Niestety czasu nie cofne ani nie zapomne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane!

Z pewnością tego co się stało,  nie odwrócimy. Aborcja bardzo często może prowadzić do stanu depresyjnego. Nie należy tracić nadziei, a raczej starać się zrozumieć to doświadczenie. Jeżeli chcecie porozmawiać, podaję numer telefonu: 
58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja bardzo bałam się zamawiać tabletki więc poprosiłam o to chłopaka  zamówił tabletki od Pani Małgosi leki przyszły do nas bardzo szybko Pani oznaczyła nam na przesyłce sprawdzenie zawartości i faktycznie tabletki były oryginalnie zapakowane  byłam w 10 lub 11 tygodniu wszystko się udało tabletki brałam w poniedziałek dzisiaj już nie krwawię a w piątek byłam ba badani usg Pani ginekolog stwierdziła że poroniłam i sama się oczyściłam co żadko się zdarza jestem szczęśliwa bo jestem bardzo młodą osobą teraz mogę dalej studiować i cieszyć się życiem wiemże na dziecko przyjdzie jeszcze czas to nie był dla mnie dobry moment  na to by zostać matką .

----------


## AGAAA

> Wczoraj przejelam 12 tabletek art. Pierwsza dawka 4 tabletki pod język do rozpuszczenia i polknelam razem ze rdzeniem. Lekki ból brzucha, dreszcze od razu . Druga dawka dwie godziny później między dziąsło a policzek ze ze względu na odruchy wymiotne, bez rdzenia.  Po godzinie mocny ból brzucha, zero krwi jedynie taki pomarańczowy śluz bardzo gęsty, lekka biegunka. Po dwóch następnych godzinach 3 dawka pod dziaslem - zwymiotowalam po chwili, widać było części tabletek w wymiocinach. Na tym skończyłam bo mialam tylko 12 sztuk. Zero krwi bardzo bardzo mocny ból, skorcze. Krew dopiero dzisiaj rano, mało i niewielkie skrzepy, boli jak przy zwyklej miesiaczce. Nie wiem czy to nie zadziałało czy co, proszę o radę nie wiem czy iść do lekarza, powiedzieć że lekko krwawie i żeby zobaczył co siedzi dzieje czy załatwiać znowu tabletki.. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź!!



Czy ktoś mógłby się wypowiedzieć na ten temat? Bo słowa typu żałuję nie pomagają mi, kazdy podejmuje swoje decyzję i ma swoje powody a ja w tym momencie potrzebuje rady jakiejkolwiek więc proszę się obejść z komentarzami takiego typu

----------


## Daga1243

Cześć dziewczyny, pisałam tu kiedyś, zostało mi 14 tabletek wiec je chętnie sprzedam. Tabletki sa oryginalne, z apteki. Wolałabym odbiór osobisty, mieszkam w centralnej Polsce  :Smile:  moj e-mail daga1243@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś mógłby się wypowiedzieć na ten temat? Bo słowa typu żałuję nie pomagają mi, kazdy podejmuje swoje decyzję i ma swoje powody a ja w tym momencie potrzebuje rady jakiejkolwiek więc proszę się obejść z komentarzami takiego typu


Lepiej pojdz do lekarza, albo 2 bety z dwudniowym odstepie zrob.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałam art miałam też 12 szt ale ja miałam zupełnie inne dawkowanie ja brałam do pochwy i mi poszło

----------


## AGAAA

> ja brałam art miałam też 12 szt ale ja miałam zupełnie inne dawkowanie ja brałam do pochwy i mi poszło




Dopochwowo nie chcialam brać żeby lekarz mi nie wykrył w razie co...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i bardzo dobrze ze nie brałas dopochwowo, idź do lekarza,  niech powie co jest grane, czy ciąża jest czy nie ma, jeśli arthrotec nie dał rady możesz spróbować jeszcze raz (tak jak ja) niestety u mnie i drugi raz nie pomógł  wiec teraz czekam na zestaw z Whw, poczekam max 14 dni ale przynajmniej będę miała 100% pewności. Poczytaj sobie forum maszwybor.net

----------


## AGAAA

> No i bardzo dobrze ze nie brałas dopochwowo, idź do lekarza,  niech powie co jest grane, czy ciąża jest czy nie ma, jeśli arthrotec nie dał rady możesz spróbować jeszcze raz (tak jak ja) niestety u mnie i drugi raz nie pomógł  wiec teraz czekam na zestaw z Whw, poczekam max 14 dni ale przynajmniej będę miała 100% pewności. Poczytaj sobie forum maszwybor.net



Tylko widzisz tutaj liczy się czas, a z women bardzo długo się czeka. Ja chcę to załatwić jak najszybciej zresztą  pewnie jakieś każda z nas. Pójdę jutro do lekarza, zobaczymy co powie. Krwawienie mam cały dzisiejszy dzień, ale nie wygląda to tak jak przyzyly inne dziewczyny przy braniu art.. :-(

----------


## AGAAA

> No i bardzo dobrze ze nie brałas dopochwowo, idź do lekarza,  niech powie co jest grane, czy ciąża jest czy nie ma, jeśli arthrotec nie dał rady możesz spróbować jeszcze raz (tak jak ja) niestety u mnie i drugi raz nie pomógł  wiec teraz czekam na zestaw z Whw, poczekam max 14 dni ale przynajmniej będę miała 100% pewności. Poczytaj sobie forum maszwybor.net



A powiedz mi jeszcze jakie ty miałaś objawy skoro nie wyszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko widzisz tutaj liczy się czas, a z women bardzo długo się czeka. Ja chcę to załatwić jak najszybciej zresztą  pewnie jakieś każda z nas. Pójdę jutro do lekarza, zobaczymy co powie. Krwawienie mam cały dzisiejszy dzień, ale nie wygląda to tak jak przyzyly inne dziewczyny przy braniu art.. :-(


może się i czeka, ale przynajmniej ma się pewność że załatwisz sprawę. Ja brałam arthrotec trzy razy i co mam go dalej brać, bo na wow długo się czeka? to już wolę poczekać i mieć sprawę z głowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam artrotec.Posiadam 3op.oryginalne z apteki.
 20szt. w opakowaniu.Wszystkie info na tel.506604955

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są przypadki gdzie aborcja jest dopuszczalna! Ale w waszym wypadku ( w większości) to tylko was do więzienia powsadzać. Bezczelne, tak sobie decydujecie kto bedzie zył a kto nie? zabezpieczać się nie potrafią???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Są przypadki gdzie aborcja jest dopuszczalna! Ale w waszym wypadku ( w większości) to tylko was do więzienia powsadzać. Bezczelne, tak sobie decydujecie kto bedzie zył a kto nie? zabezpieczać się nie potrafią???


niestety sie mylisz  :Smile:  Za aborcję karana jest tylko osoba, która w niej pomaga, czyli nakłania, sprzedaje tabletki, lub wykonuje aborcję, np. lekarz, lub handlarz arthrotekiem. Kobiecie za wykonanie aborcji na sobie nic nie grozi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w sobotę 07 maja zrobiłam kuracje arth..., nie miałam jakiś wielkich bóli ale była krew i skrzepy, w niedziele krwawiłam mało ale od poniedziałku znowu się zaczęło cały dzień krwawienie i tak do środy, później coraz mniej wczoraj przestałam krwawić, pojawiają się tylko nieliczne małe ślady na papierze. Czy to możliwe ze macica się oczyściła w 7 dni? czytałam tu o krwawieniach 2 tygodniowych, piersi wróciły mi do stanu z przed ciąży,zero bólu i wrażliwości, senność ustąpiła, byłam dokładnie 4 tygodnie i 4 dni w ciąży jak zażyłam arthr.  Czy któraś z was miała podobnie i wszystko się udało? wyłabym wdzięczna za odpowiedz. pozdrawia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Posiadam na sprzedaz tabletki arthrotec forte w opakowaniu jest 20tab a na kuracje potrzeba 12tab. nie sprzedaje na sztuki. Interesuje mnie sprzedaż całego opakowania. Wiecej info pod nr 788-734-768 cena 150zl+wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś jest to już 7 tc. Zgodnie z własnym przekonaniem postanowiłam ją jednak przerwać za pomocą Arthrotecu. Problem polega na tym, że wzięłam go już dwa razy w odstępie 1,5 tygodnia i okazuje się, że było to nieskuteczne. Po pierwszym razie miałam całkiem obfite krwawienie po ok. 8 h, lecz tylko przez 1 dzień łącznie z bólem nie do zniesienia. Jednak po wszystkim test wyszedł pozytywny. W zeszłym tygodniu zabieg powtórzyłam, tym razem w zasadzie bez krwawienia, choć z dokuczliwym bólem. Stosowałam 3 x 4 tabl. pod język. Teraz nie wiem już co począć. Co o tym myślicie? Proszę, doradźcie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś jest to już 7 tc. Zgodnie z własnym przekonaniem postanowiłam ją jednak przerwać za pomocą Arthrotecu. Problem polega na tym, że wzięłam go już dwa razy w odstępie 1,5 tygodnia i okazuje się, że było to nieskuteczne. Po pierwszym razie miałam całkiem obfite krwawienie po ok. 8 h, lecz tylko przez 1 dzień łącznie z bólem nie do zniesienia. Jednak po wszystkim test wyszedł pozytywny. W zeszłym tygodniu zabieg powtórzyłam, tym razem w zasadzie bez krwawienia, choć z dokuczliwym bólem. Stosowałam 3 x 4 tabl. pod język. Teraz nie wiem już co począć. Co o tym myślicie? Proszę, doradźcie...


Może jednak zechcesz sobie pomóc i swojemu maleńkiemu dziecku?
 czekam na post od Ciebie lub telefon. Moje namiary: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
tel. 58 6 915 915
 Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś jest to już 7 tc. Zgodnie z własnym przekonaniem postanowiłam ją jednak przerwać za pomocą Arthrotecu. Problem polega na tym, że wzięłam go już dwa razy w odstępie 1,5 tygodnia i okazuje się, że było to nieskuteczne. Po pierwszym razie miałam całkiem obfite krwawienie po ok. 8 h, lecz tylko przez 1 dzień łącznie z bólem nie do zniesienia. Jednak po wszystkim test wyszedł pozytywny. W zeszłym tygodniu zabieg powtórzyłam, tym razem w zasadzie bez krwawienia, choć z dokuczliwym bólem. Stosowałam 3 x 4 tabl. pod język. Teraz nie wiem już co począć. Co o tym myślicie? Proszę, doradźcie...


może przede wszystkim przestań robić testy ciążowe, bo to bezsens ? test może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet do 4-5 tygodni po aborcji. Zrób dwie bety, albo idź do gina, będziesz wiedziała na czym stoisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam potrzebuje pilnie tabletek arthrotec, ktoś może załatwić recepte lub lek??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może jednak zechcesz sobie pomóc i swojemu maleńkiemu dziecku?
>  czekam na post od Ciebie lub telefon. Moje namiary: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
> tel. 58 6 915 915
>  Kasia


Tak. urodzi po dwoch probach z art, a jak urodzi sie uposledzone i kalekie, to Ty je chetnie wychowasz, i powiesz Bog tak chcial. Przeczytaj uwaznie ulotke, to ci przejda glupie pomysly. Nie masz problemow takich jak te kobiety, to po chuj Tu wlazisz I umoralniasz. Kazdy jest panem swojego losu I pipki. A Ty spieprzaj na ulice organizować "Ruch dla zycia"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie. Platnosc po sprawdzeniu     sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. urodzi po dwoch probach z art, a jak urodzi sie uposledzone i kalekie, to Ty je chetnie wychowasz, i powiesz Bog tak chcial. Przeczytaj uwaznie ulotke, to ci przejda glupie pomysly. Nie masz problemow takich jak te kobiety, to po chuj Tu wlazisz I umoralniasz. Kazdy jest panem swojego losu I pipki. A Ty spieprzaj na ulice organizować "Ruch dla zycia"


Dziękuję za Twoje słowa; one oznaczają, że też jak każdy człowiek masz sumienie, które mówi Ci co jest dobre a co złe... Nie ja  :Smile: 
 Wybór tego, co zrobisz ze swoim życiem też należy do Ciebie, nie do mnie! I konsekwencje swoich wyborów poniesiesz Ty sam, nie ja  :Smile: 
 Pozdrawiam Cię 
 Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy nr 572678943 czy ta osoba jest godna zaufania, ktoś zamawiał???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za Twoje słowa; one oznaczają, że też jak każdy człowiek masz sumienie, które mówi Ci co jest dobre a co złe... Nie ja 
>  Wybór tego, co zrobisz ze swoim życiem też należy do Ciebie, nie do mnie! I konsekwencje swoich wyborów poniesiesz Ty sam, nie ja 
>  Pozdrawiam Cię 
>  Kasia


W takim razie po co tu jestes? Skoro dobrze wiesz, ze kazda zrobi po swojemu. Wiesz zagladam na to forum od stycznia, i powiem Ci szczerze, ze zaczym Wy sie pojawiliscie, byl tu spokoj, rady jak, co z czym. A teraz mam wrazenie, ze wchodze do kosciola. A wiec, jesli ktoras z nas bedzie potrzebowala od Was rady to znajdzie was w googlach. Juz reklamy na Polsacie, tak nie wkurwiaja, jak ta wasza sekta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przepraszam bardzo ta strona jest chyba poświęcona pomocy dla innych a nie kłóceniem się przecież są tutaj kobiety którym zależy na konkretach, jak ktoś będzie potrzebował pomocy od Kościoła to się zwróci więc jak nie masz nic merytorycznego w sprawie do powiedzenia to nie zajmuj komuś czasu kto szuka pomocy w konkretnej sprawie. Mo i Polsat u faktycznie wymięka :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotec. Mi wystarczyło 5 więc resztę mogę odsprzedac potrzebujacej . Warszawa wola


ja kupie odpisz na email tom83ek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś jest to już 7 tc. Zgodnie z własnym przekonaniem postanowiłam ją jednak przerwać za pomocą Arthrotecu. Problem polega na tym, że wzięłam go już dwa razy w odstępie 1,5 tygodnia i okazuje się, że było to nieskuteczne. Po pierwszym razie miałam całkiem obfite krwawienie po ok. 8 h, lecz tylko przez 1 dzień łącznie z bólem nie do zniesienia. Jednak po wszystkim test wyszedł pozytywny. W zeszłym tygodniu zabieg powtórzyłam, tym razem w zasadzie bez krwawienia, choć z dokuczliwym bólem. Stosowałam 3 x 4 tabl. pod język. Teraz nie wiem już co począć. Co o tym myślicie? Proszę, doradźcie...


prosze Cie napisz do mnie email tom83ek@wp.pl potrzebujemy arthrotecu ale ze sprawdzonego źródła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test się robi dwa tygodnie po zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test się robi dwa tygodnie po zabiegu


brednie. ja miałam cztery tygodnie po akcji test jeszcze pozytywny, a brak ciąży był potwierdzony USG, więc nie wprowadzaj w błąd. Test ciążowy jest ZUPEŁNIE NIEMIARODAJNY do potwierdzania poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy nr 572678943 czy ta osoba jest godna zaufania, ktoś zamawiał???


Zamawiałam tabletki wszystko grało była opcja sprawdzenia zawartości jak dzwoniłam zawsze odbierała telefon a porządnie ją nękałam bo  miałam pietra jak to brałam.Jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy arthrotec ma jakiś smak lub zapach????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte na sztuki . Cena 10zł/szt. Możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty. Info na mail: sylvik232@gmail.com lub tel. 513023488.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy arthrotec ma jakiś smak lub zapach????


MA OBRZYDLIWY smak i parzy język okropne uczucie  :Frown:  ja brałam pod język ale koleżanka do pochwy i lepiej to zniosła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczy chwile potrzymać pod językiem aż tabletka zacznie sie rozpuszczać, potem wyjac rdzeń i jest wszystko Ok  :Smile: 
Zostało mi 14 tabletek. Chętnie sprzedam. Możliwy odbiór osobisty daga1243@o2.pl

----------


## sprzedam arthrotec poznan

sprzedam arthrotec w listkach 12 tabletek poniewaz zotalo mojej dziewczynie a kupilismy 24, za 500 zl  sprzedam 12 za 200. kontakt 515486679  wysle paczke z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zrobie zdjecie tabletek dla potrzeby 100% orginal, pozdrawiam Jakub   jakubdariusz@gmail.com

----------


## rokita

Czy ten arthrotec jest bez recepty?? I do ktorego tc mozna go zastosowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ten arthrotec jest bez recepty?? I do ktorego tc mozna go zastosowac


pomyśl, dziecko...czy gdyby był bez recepty i mogłabyś kupić go jak aspirynkę, to czy ten wątek by istniał ?

----------


## katarzyna.o.

Witam, może mi ktoś przybliżyć jaki wybrać sposób wysyłki, aby opcja ta była bezpieczna dla nadawcy jak i odbiorcy? Do tej pory wysłałam 3 recepty z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, koszt przesyłki opłacał odbiorca. Myślałam, że osoba odbierająca przesyłkę nie będzie w stanie jej dostać bez bezpośredniego zapłacenia za towar po upewnieniu się, że zawartość się zgadza. Jednak myliłam się, płatności może dokonać w czasie późniejszym, a jest to dość ryzykowne dla mnie, zatem prosiłabym o Wasze sugestie jaki sposób wysyłki wybieracie Wy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich. Posiadam na sprzedaz tabletki arthrotec forte w opakowaniu jest 20tab a na kuracje potrzeba 12tab. nie sprzedaje na sztuki. Interesuje mnie sprzedaż całego opakowania. Wiecej info pod nr 788-734-768 cena 150zl+wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, może mi ktoś przybliżyć jaki wybrać sposób wysyłki, aby opcja ta była bezpieczna dla nadawcy jak i odbiorcy? Do tej pory wysłałam 3 recepty z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, koszt przesyłki opłacał odbiorca. Myślałam, że osoba odbierająca przesyłkę nie będzie w stanie jej dostać bez bezpośredniego zapłacenia za towar po upewnieniu się, że zawartość się zgadza. Jednak myliłam się, płatności może dokonać w czasie późniejszym, a jest to dość ryzykowne dla mnie, zatem prosiłabym o Wasze sugestie jaki sposób wysyłki wybieracie Wy


Zwariowalas? Myslisz ze konkurencja poda ci takie dane?spytaj sie na poczcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym się bała brać takie gówno na własną rękę bo nawet przy poronieniu tabletki podane przez lekarzy w szpitalu potrafią nie działać i zrobić wielkie kuku

----------


## katarzyna.o.

> Zwariowalas? Myslisz ze konkurencja poda ci takie dane?spytaj sie na poczcie.


 Jeżeli wszyscy nastawieni są wyłącznie na zysk to owszem. Ale fakt muszę przyznać rację - najlepiej o to zapytać w placówce która jest najlepiej zorientowane w temacie. Pzdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem że nie mogę was oceniać bo każda z was ma pewnie inna sytuację i to przemyslala ale zachowujecie się jak suki które się puściły i trzeba "utopić szczeniaki ".Takie osoby powinny odpowiadać za to....masakra...ale to wasze życie wasza sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobieto zmien forum poj...lo ci sie w glowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie od pani z pod numeru  799-726-306 tabletki mam prosbe dla 

pewnosci prosze wstawic zdiecia  tabletek  tu na medyczke z moim imieniem 

JOWITA chce byc pewna ze ma pani ten lek 

nie mam czasu do stracenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie od pani z pod numeru  799-726-306 tabletki mam prosbe dla 
> 
> pewnosci prosze wstawic zdiecia  tabletek  tu na medyczke z moim imieniem 
> 
> JOWITA chce byc pewna ze ma pani ten lek 
> 
> nie mam czasu do stracenia


Ty weź sobie  sms do niej napisz niech ci mms wyśle z tym twoim imieniem jej tu na forum to raczej nigdy nie było jak u niej zamawiałam to była mega zdziwiona że jej numer na jakimś forum widnieje i prosiła aby go nigdzie nie wpisywać.Iza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arth forte 12 tabl. 150zł ze sprawdzeniem. zostaw namiar odpiszę na @ oraz pomogę w tej trudnej 
chwili. Gonia

----------


## AGAAA

> Wiem że nie mogę was oceniać bo każda z was ma pewnie inna sytuację i to przemyslala ale zachowujecie się jak suki które się puściły i trzeba "utopić szczeniaki ".Takie osoby powinny odpowiadać za to....masakra...ale to wasze życie wasza sprawa


Co ty możesz o tym wiedzieć... Ręce opadają normalnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie jestem po, ja to przeszłam bardzo ciężko. Przyjełam 11 tabletek artrotec.
Jeśli któraś z Was potrzebuje to mam namiar na osobę która mi sprzedała te tabletki. 
Trzymajcie się.

----------


## Anna324

Jedyne pewne źródło dostępne na rynku to pod numerem 883125454. Sprawdzone, że to nie oszustka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie mi prosze brałam art 3 razy ale za każdym podejściem minimalna krew i żadnych skrzepów dzis robiłam betę w piątek powtórzę na razie nie chce iść do ginekologa. Moja neta wynosi 87,60 dodam ze ostatnia miesięczna początek marca czy możliwe ze sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedyne pewne źródło dostępne na rynku to pod numerem 883125454. Sprawdzone, że to nie oszustka.


Zwykła naciągaczka ma tylko cytotec  a chce za niego tyle że głowa mała 750 niema sobie nawet czym głowy zawracać  a i nie wysyła za pobraniem tylko przelew z góry więc albo wyśle albo nie dla mnie jeśli by nie miała nic do ukrycia to wysłała by za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedyne pewne źródło dostępne na rynku to pod numerem 883125454. Sprawdzone, że to nie oszustka.


Sama się reklamuje wystarczy sprawdzić jej posty oooooooooooooooo Dzisiaj, 12:20 #1741 Anna324   Anna324 jest nieaktywny
Nowy użytkownik
Zarejestrowany
May 2016
Postów
3


Potrzebujesz przerwać niechcianą ciążę dzwoń 883125454 my Ci pomożemy. Szybka paczka, dyskretna i bezpieczna. Dokładny opis zastosowania oraz możliwość konsultacji



OSZUSTKKKKKKKA!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty weź sobie  sms do niej napisz niech ci mms wyśle z tym twoim imieniem jej tu na forum to raczej nigdy nie było jak u niej zamawiałam to była mega zdziwiona że jej numer na jakimś forum widnieje i prosiła aby go nigdzie nie wpisywać.Iza


wLASNIE DO NIEJ NAPISALAM POWIEDZIALA ZE NIE MA CZASU NA WYSYLANIE ZDIEC 
SOBIE JAJA ROBISZ CZY SAMA SIE REKLAMUJESZ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. lub 12 za 500 wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911 

MARZENA

JESLI KTOS CHCE TO WIECEJ ZDIEC NA EMAIL

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z tobą to ta sama co się za Hanie podawała   883125454 nie ma co sobie nią głowy zawracać

----------


## AGAAA

> dziewczyny pomóżcie mi prosze brałam art 3 razy ale za każdym podejściem minimalna krew i żadnych skrzepów dzis robiłam betę w piątek powtórzę na razie nie chce iść do ginekologa. Moja neta wynosi 87,60 dodam ze ostatnia miesięczna początek marca czy możliwe ze sie udało?




idź dziewczyno usg rob!!! Gdybym ja takie podejście miała jak ty to w tym momencie czekalabym na tabletki znowu (po nieudanej próbie art 12 szt) jak się okazuje jednak udanej. Leżę w szpitalu na ginekologii czekam na wylyzeczkowanie macicy bo dziecka już nie ma!!! Też miałam malutkie krwawienie i myślałam że nie wyszło. A jednak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na usg idę umówiona wizytę prywatna mam we wtorek chciałam uzyskać tylko jakaś podpowiedz od was co do mojej bety chciałam mniej więcej wiedzieć co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie mi prosze brałam art 3 razy ale za każdym podejściem minimalna krew i żadnych skrzepów dzis robiłam betę w piątek powtórzę na razie nie chce iść do ginekologa. Moja neta wynosi 87,60 dodam ze ostatnia miesięczna początek marca czy możliwe ze sie udało?


Na 100% poronilas ewentualnie zarodek obumarł. Bo jesli mialas ost. Okres na poczatku marca to w tej chwili hcg wynosilo by pare tysiecy a nie tylko 87.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte na sztuki. Cena 10zł/szt. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info na mail: sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam zakupić receptę od Pani, ktora sie ogłasza. Nie dość, ze najpewniejsze zródło bo same realizujecie receptę w aptece to jeszcze duzo taniej niż złodziejskie ceny za gotowe tabletki z ogłoszeń i nie wiadomo co przyjdzie.  Polecam transakcje z Panią Kasią

----------


## AGAAA

> Na usg idę umówiona wizytę prywatna mam we wtorek chciałam uzyskać tylko jakaś podpowiedz od was co do mojej bety chciałam mniej więcej wiedzieć co i jak


Jedz na usg do szpitala na izbę przyjęć. Powiesz że jesteś z bólem i ostatnio krwawilas, nie czekaj do wtorku bo jeśli zarodek obumarl to też zagraża twojemu zdrowiu więc nie ma na co czekać. Na betach się znam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Alicja46

[img]img_20160519_192411[/img]

----------


## Alicja46

> [img]img_20160519_192411[/img]


<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b9097d01077a45fc" target="_blank"><img src="http://images77.fotosik.pl/610/b9097d01077a45fcmed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

----------


## Alicja46

> [img]img_20160519_192411[/img]


<a href="http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/b9097d01077a45fc" target="_blank"><img src="http://images77.fotosik.pl/610/b9097d01077a45fcmed.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

----------


## Alicja46



----------


## Alicja46

> 


Witam  serdecznie do sprzedania mam oryginalne tabletki arthrotec , oraz arthrotec forte.Tabletki są oryginalne na dowód zdjęcie powyżej .Leki wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  wszystkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę telefonicznie pozdrawiam .Telefon 534-647-425 Alicja.

----------


## Alicja46

> 


Witam  serdecznie do sprzedania mam oryginalne tabletki arthrotec , oraz arthrotec forte.Tabletki są oryginalne na dowód zdjęcie powyżej .Leki wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  wszystkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę telefonicznie pozdrawiam .Telefon 534-647-425 Alicja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem zdecydowana na zakup .Czy mogę prosić o kontakt na email dorota23@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny, mam na sprzedaż 14 sztuk za 200zl. Możliwy odbiór osobisty  :Smile:  daga1243@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam to wczoraj 23 marca miałam ostatni okres ...po pierwszej dawce po około 1 godz zaczęłam krwawic skrzepy i małe i duże kule aż czułam jak mi wypadają ...dzisiaj mam tylko minimalne krwawienie...możliwe ze mogłam tak szybko wyczyścić sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;128447]Zrobiłam to wczoraj 23 marca miałam ostatni okres ...po pierwszej dawce po około 1 godz zaczęłam krwawic skrzepy i małe i duże kule aż czułam jak mi wypadają ...dzisiaj mam tylko minimalne krwawienie...możliwe ze mogłam tak szybko wyczyścić sie?[/QUOTE

Idz do lekarza. Najprawdopodobniej bedzie trzeba lyzeczkowac, lekarz zeobi usg i określi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt  :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam zestaw z WOW  zamówiłam lecz przyszedl na późno i zdecydowałam się na dziecko dlatego mam niewykorzystany. Sprzedam go osobie która naprawde szybko go potrzebuje. Cena jak na stronie 90 euro lub 400zł.
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Katowice - Sosnowiec. Nie wysyłam przesyłki  chyba że przelew wcześniejszy na konto. Mogę przesłać fotki na email.   Kontakt mailowy : juliao.juliaoooo@o2.pl 
Później można umówić się telefonicznie. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam  serdecznie do sprzedania mam oryginalne tabletki arthrotec , oraz arthrotec forte.Tabletki są oryginalne na dowód zdjęcie powyżej .Leki wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  wszystkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę telefonicznie pozdrawiam .Telefon 534-647-425 Alicja.


Zamówiłam , przyszło P. Polską było sprawdzenie i takie tabletki jak ze zdjęcia. Faktycznie pewne źródło zaczynam  je brać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja tylko Cię proszę , żebyś przed wzięciem pierwszej tabletki zadzwoniła do mnie pod nr 58 6 915 915 lub napisała e- maila na adres:  kontakt@netporadnia.pl
 Tam możemy spokojnie pogadać , bez wulgarnych komentarzy  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło  Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania 40 szt Arthrotecu 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na nr 731058416
Oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwóch próbach z Art (w moim przekonaniu nieudanych, po których testy wychodziły pozytywne) poszłam zrobić betę, lecz wynik mnie niepokoi - teraz jest to 10 tc, wynik mam 32556,0 a norma dla tego tygodnia to 46509 - 186977.... Czy to oznacza, że się powiodło czy wręcz przeciwnie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Paczka ok godne polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po dwóch próbach z Art (w moim przekonaniu nieudanych, po których testy wychodziły pozytywne) poszłam zrobić betę, lecz wynik mnie niepokoi - teraz jest to 10 tc, wynik mam 32556,0 a norma dla tego tygodnia to 46509 - 186977.... Czy to oznacza, że się powiodło czy wręcz przeciwnie??


jedno badanie nic nam nie powie. musisz zrobić drugie, żeby się przekonać czy spada

----------


## Karolina :)

> Po dwóch próbach z Art (w moim przekonaniu nieudanych, po których testy wychodziły pozytywne) poszłam zrobić betę, lecz wynik mnie niepokoi - teraz jest to 10 tc, wynik mam 32556,0 a norma dla tego tygodnia to 46509 - 186977.... Czy to oznacza, że się powiodło czy wręcz przeciwnie??


Beato a myślałaś o innym rozwiązaniu?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zrobiłam to wczoraj 23 marca miałam ostatni okres ...po pierwszej dawce po około 1 godz zaczęłam krwawic skrzepy i małe i duże kule aż czułam jak mi wypadają ...dzisiaj mam tylko minimalne krwawienie...możliwe ze mogłam tak szybko wyczyścić sie?



I co tam słychać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie arthrotec letka_letka@wp.pl pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arth forte 12 tabl. 150zł ze sprawdzeniem. zostaw namiar odpiszę na @ oraz pomogę w tej trudnej 
> chwili. Gonia


prosze o kontakt letka_letka@wp.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> prosze o kontakt letka_letka@wp.pl


Letka a myślałaś o innym rozwiązaniu???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Letka a myślałaś o innym rozwiązaniu???


co proponujesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> co proponujesz?


Proponuje życie a nie śmierć :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie kupię arthrotec aga.karp@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :    edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## 12345mi

Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek ar... Z paragonem z apteki. Prosze o info z numerem jeśli ktos jest zainteresowany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po dwóch próbach z Art (w moim przekonaniu nieudanych, po których testy wychodziły pozytywne) poszłam zrobić betę, lecz wynik mnie niepokoi - teraz jest to 10 tc, wynik mam 32556,0 a norma dla tego tygodnia to 46509 - 186977.... Czy to oznacza, że się powiodło czy wręcz przeciwnie??


Wynik po 48 h to 25553,0, jednak z tego co poczytałam, to ok. 10 tc spadek wartości bhcg spada....Nie jestem umówiona do gina, bo zwyczajnie boję się iść...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, jestem zainteresowana  kasiapelasia25@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię arthrotec...krakow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wynik po 48 h to 25553,0, jednak z tego co poczytałam, to ok. 10 tc spadek wartości bhcg spada....Nie jestem umówiona do gina, bo zwyczajnie boję się iść...


Beta spada wiec jest ok tez tak miałam a na dodatek próbę arth przeżyłam bardzo łagodnie jednodniowe krwawienie do gin tez bałam sie iść wiec czekam do miesiaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pilnie komplet sprawdzonych oryginalnych wiadomych tabletek ,najlepiej Wrocław, ale niekoniecznie email kopec_k@interia.pl Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję komplet sprawdzonych, oryginalnych, wiadomych tabletek, najlepiej Łódź bądź wysyłka do paczkomatu. Mój e-mail: ban669@wp.pl. 
P.S. Nacięłam się już dwa razy na internetowych oszustów i naprawdę jestem w potrzebie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje pilnie komplet sprawdzonych oryginalnych wiadomych tabletek ,najlepiej Wrocław, ale niekoniecznie email kopec_k@interia.pl Pozdrawiam


Całe opakowanie z paragonem, możliwy odbiór osobisty Wrocław cena 200 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Ktoś chetny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Ktoś chetny?


Ja tak ze swojej strony radze uważać na odbiór osobisty bo nie wiadomo z kim się spotykamy
i czy spotkanie nie jest podglądane bądź nagrywane i możemy dostać kajdanki na łapki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

10 tyg i 2 dni czy zadziała arthro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 10 tyg i 2 dni czy zadziała arthro


Proponuje cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzeni u znajomej arth nie zadziała a miała dwie próby dopiero cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie kupię Arthrotec na terenie trójmiasta, osobiście. kontakt: dghmeag50@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE NIC NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA

34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315

Dane odbiorcy:
Joanna Słowiańska
ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
51-601 Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadłaś ??? 

Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży ? 

Wspieramy legalną i bezpieczną aborcję!!!. Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, gdzie kobieta nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest wykonać ją samodzielnie do 9-10 tygodnia ciąży używając dwóch leków Mifepristonu (znane też jako tabletka aborcyjna, RU 486) oraz Mizoprostolu (Cytotec, Arthrotec).
W ten sposób wykonana medyczna aborcja jest skuteczna w ponad 97%.
Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, w którym nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, a chciałabyś ją wykonać przy użyciu Mifepristonu i Mizoprostolu zadzwoń pomogę !!!

GDYBYM NIE ODBIERAŁA PROSZĘ O KRÓTKĄ WIADOMOŚĆ O TREŚCI TABLETKI 

na nr 536_ 853_531

BEZPIECZNIE, BEZ POWIKŁAŃ I KOMPLIKACJI

OFERUJE WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY PORONNE DOSTĘPNE NA RYNKU POLSKIM . ,ARTHROTEC CYTOCET RU 486 MIFEPRISTONE MIZOPROSTOL MISOPROSTOL 
WSZYSTKIE ŚRODKI SĄ POCHODZENIA APTECZNEGO

ZESTAWY KTÓRYMI DYSPONUJE TO

1.zestaw to 12 tab arthrotecu cena 180zł
2.zestaw to 12 tabletek arthrotec + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486) cena 350 zł

3.zestaw to 12 tabletek cytotec + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486) cena 550 zł

ZESTAWY TABLETEK PORONNYCH KTÓRE POSIADAM ZAWIERAJĄ PO 200 mg MISOPROSTOLU
(ARTHROTEC , CYTOTEC)

Jestem osoba z kilkuletnim doświadczeniem w sprawie aborcji farmakologicznej .

Z Mojej strony oferuje
-pewne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
-tabletki oryginalne w blistrach
-stały kontakt telefoniczny
-możliwości otwarcia paczki przed zapłatą 
-indywidualnie dobieram leki pod osobę
-dyskrecja 100%
-szybki powrót do miesiączki
-expresowa wysyłka 

MOJE OGŁOSZENIE BYĆ MOŻE SKIEROWANE JEST DO CIEBIE telefon czynny 24h

Telefon: Iza 536_853_531

JEŚLI ZDECYDOWAŁAŚ SIĘ NA USUNIĘCIE PŁODU, JESTEM GOTOWA POMÓC OD ZARAZ.
CHCESZ ZACZERPNĄĆ WIADOMOŚCI NA TEMAT ABORCJI KIERUJ PYTANIA POD NR WYSTARCZY ŻE NAPISZESZ SMS O TREŚCI TABLETKI ODDZWONIĘ UWAGA NA INTERNETOWYCH LEKARZY I NACIĄGACZY KAŻDA PACZKA PRZEZ NAS WYSYŁANA JEST Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED DOKONANIEM PŁATNOŚCI
LEK PROSTO Z APTEK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chyba równiez  :Frown:  nic nie przyszło 400 zl poszlo. A gdzie kupilas?
QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;128931]DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE NIC NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA

34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315

Dane odbiorcy:
Joanna Słowiańska
ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
51-601 Wrocław[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na szczęście nic im nie wplacilam ci oszuści mają ogłoszenie na ogłaszamy 24  pl gdy zamówiłam u nich tabletki to przysłali mi Emila zwrotnego z numerem konta nic im nie wplacilam zglosilam sprawę na policję powiedziałam że chciałam kupić od nich lek na wrzody żołądka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia


korzystałam z numeru teraz czekam na paczkę jestem pozytywnie nastawiona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje Cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzenia w porównaniu do Arthrotecu.

12 szt  400zł

Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze spr zawartosci przed zapłatą.
Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie zwykłego Arthrotecu, więcej informacji podam droga mailową, piszcie na kasia302@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotec zwykły tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, oraz płatne po sprawdzeniu u kuriera, odbiór osobisty wchodzi w gre ale w Poznaniu, kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Witam was jestem bardzo wdzięczna Pani Ali  bardzo uczciwa osoba godna polecenia pomogła nie oszukała aby więcej takich osób w sieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny przestrzegam was przed tą kobietą. Robi sobie tu dobrą opinie sama sobie a w rzeczywistości dostałam tabletki luzem . Odebrałam bo były bez sprawdzenia. A zależy mi na czasie. Umoczyłam kase. Przestrzegam was.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedaż arth forte zostaw @ odezwę się.
Tabletki oryginał z apteki wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem. cena 130zł 12 szt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy któraś z was zna stronę aborcjatabletki.pl ? oferują tam zestaw Mifepristone oraz Misoprostol za 400 zł. wiecie coś na ten temat??? proszę o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem jak to wytrzymam psychicznie.
Decyzja podjęta. Od jutra będę próbowała zdobyć Cytotec w aptece. 
W moim życiu wszystko ostatnio mi się wali.A teraz jeszcze to.... W tym wszystkim nawet nie wiem kiedy miałam ostatnią miesiączkę. Nawet nie wiem który to tydzień. Mam tylko nadzieję, że nie jest za późno....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie kupuj od aborcjapl bo stracisz pieniadze pamietaj najpierw popros o zdiecia jezeli juz masz zamowic to tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata tabletki musza byc w listku nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudelkach podaj twojego meila to wysle ci zdiecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ewa.mania@onet.pl a czy znasz jakieś sprawdzone źródło by kupić tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam na sprzedaż arth forte zostaw @ odezwę się.
> Tabletki oryginał z apteki wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem. cena 130zł 12 szt.


proszę o kontakt ewa.mania@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ewa.mania@onet.pl a czy znasz jakieś sprawdzone źródło by kupić tabletki??


jedyne sprawdzone źródła to womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny przestrzegam was przed tą kobietą. Robi sobie tu dobrą opinie sama sobie a w rzeczywistości dostałam tabletki luzem . Odebrałam bo były bez sprawdzenia. A zależy mi na czasie. Umoczyłam kase. Przestrzegam was.


Dziewczyno weź nie kłam i nie oczerniaj uczciwych ludzi ja zamawiałam paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości tabletki oryginalne a pani na moją prośbę przed nadaniem paczki wysłała mi fotkę na której były tabletki i mój numer telefonu . Myślę że masz po prost bardzo uczciwą konkurencje i to cie zżera  sama pewnie wysyłasz lipę i dlatego tak piszesz , bo klienci ci uciekają .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem jak to wytrzymam psychicznie.
> Decyzja podjęta. Od jutra będę próbowała zdobyć Cytotec w aptece. 
> W moim życiu wszystko ostatnio mi się wali.A teraz jeszcze to.... W tym wszystkim nawet nie wiem kiedy miałam ostatnią miesiączkę. Nawet nie wiem który to tydzień. Mam tylko nadzieję, że nie jest za późno....


Możesz zadzwonić na 58 6 915 915? Albo daj maila + odezwiemy się. w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz zadzwonić na 58 6 915 915? Albo daj maila + odezwiemy się. w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l


Nie dzwon.  To prolife.  Będą bredzic o dzieciaczkach. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dzwon.  To prolife.  Będą bredzic o dzieciaczkach. ...


Tak prolife, czyli za życiem. Także za Twoim... Wolę być za życiem niż za śmiercią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak prolife, czyli za życiem. Także za Twoim... Wolę być za życiem niż za śmiercią.


Ja też wybrałam, życie swoje i swojej rodziny, a nie kulki tkanek .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też wybrałam, życie swoje i swojej rodziny, a nie kulki tkanek .


To że cenisz życie swojej rodziny to dobrze. A co do tych "kulek tkanek" to jest (było) życie. Człowiek nie potrafi 3 rzeczy - stworzyć materii (coś z niczego), stworzyć życia (ożywić materię nieożywioną) i stworzyć człowieka (np. z małpy). Dlatego trzeba szanować świat materialny, życie i człowieka - każdego. To wszystko jest nam dawane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To że cenisz życie swojej rodziny to dobrze. A co do tych "kulek tkanek" to jest (było) życie. Człowiek nie potrafi 3 rzeczy - stworzyć materii (coś z niczego), stworzyć życia (ożywić materię nieożywioną) i stworzyć człowieka (np. z małpy). Dlatego trzeba szanować świat materialny, życie i człowieka - każdego. To wszystko jest nam dawane.


Nie wiem co tobie jest dawane, i co bierzesz.... Ale radzę Ci bierz połowę  :Big Grin: 

Mi nikt nie dał mojej niechcianej ciąży. Sama ją zrobiłam wraz z mężem  :Smile:  Z plemnika i jajeczka się zrobiła, pamiętasz z biologii ?? A nie powinno być jajeczka, bo brałam tabletki. Cóż, nie ma 100% antykoncepcji, a że trzeciego dziecka nie planowałam, to ciąże usunęłam. Proste jak drut  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o kontakt ewa.mania@onet.pl


hej odpisałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

_Zrobiłam to wczoraj 23 marca miałam ostatni okres ...po pierwszej dawce po około 1 godz zaczęłam krwawic skrzepy i małe i duże kule aż czułam jak mi wypadają ...dzisiaj mam tylko minimalne krwawienie...możliwe ze mogłam tak szybko wyczyścić sie?_

Możesz napisac, gdzie od kogo kupiłas tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy dlugo idą tabletki z tego womenonweb.org ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy dlugo idą tabletki z tego womenonweb.org ??


około 7-10 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupie art za rozsadna cene.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje Cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzenia w porównaniu do Arthrotecu.

12 szt 400zł

Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze spr zawartosci przed zapłatą.
Kontakt :*edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje Cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzenia w porównaniu do Arthrotecu.

12 szt 400zł

Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze spr zawartosci przed zapłatą.
Kontakt  :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferuje Cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzenia w porównaniu do Arthrotecu.
> 
> 12 szt 400zł
> 
> Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze spr zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> Kontakt  :  edytamarzec@o2.pl


do ilu tygodni jest skuteczny cytotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferuje Cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzenia w porównaniu do Arthrotecu.
> 
> 12 szt 400zł
> 
> Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze spr zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> Kontakt  :  edytamarzec@o2.pl


Odbiór osobisty gdzie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty gdzie ??


Potwierdzam cytotec jest pewny a art płata figle sama sie przekonałam i cytotecu wystarczy 12 tabl juz po drugiej dawcę zazwyczaj jest krwaw....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po ilu tygodniach ciazy maks. jest skuteczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza
Pozdrawiam
Tel. 731058416

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sa jakies skutki nie bedac w ciazy a wezmie sie te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczność Cytotecu jest do 15 tyg 99%. 
Odbiór osobisty woj. mazowieckie. Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osztrzegam przed oszustami . Nie kupicie oryginalnego Cytotecu za 100 czy 200zł. W aptece 30tabl kosztuje 700zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec forte. Kontakt pod nr 534714100

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> korzystałam z numeru teraz czekam na paczkę jestem pozytywnie nastawiona.


Paczuszka dziś dotarła wszystko się zgadzało było w porządku listonosz dał sprawdzić zawartość (dyskretnie  zobaczyłam co przyszło ) i były to te tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane również polecam ten kontakt 724-658-276

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie wiem jak to wytrzymam psychicznie.
> Decyzja podjęta. Od jutra będę próbowała zdobyć Cytotec w aptece. 
> W moim życiu wszystko ostatnio mi się wali.A teraz jeszcze to.... W tym wszystkim nawet nie wiem kiedy miałam ostatnią miesiączkę. Nawet nie wiem który to tydzień. Mam tylko nadzieję, że nie jest za późno....


I co tam słychać? Jesteś?

----------


## Karolina :)

> 10 tyg i 2 dni czy zadziała arthro


A myślałaś o innym rozwiązaniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skuteczność Cytotecu jest do 15 tyg 99%. 
> Odbiór osobisty woj. mazowieckie. Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl


Bzdury, bzdury, bzdury. ..cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w arthrotecu,  czyli 200 mcg misoprostolu.  Różni się tylko brakiem rdzenia, a jego się i tak wypluwa.  Skuteczność samego misoprostolu to   jakieś 60-70% max. Nie dajcie się naciągnąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferuje Cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzenia w porównaniu do Arthrotecu.
> 
> 12 szt 400zł
> 
> Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze spr zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> Kontakt :*edytamarzec@o2.pl


12 szt cytotecu? Za 400 zl i 70/80% szans na powodzenie!!! A nie 99%.  Czemu wciskasz produkt, ktory ma to samo dzialanie co art? Skoro to i to jest to samo, w tym ze art ma diclofenak( ktory mozna wyjac). Dziewczyny zamawiajac od PRAWDZIWEJ organizacji zaplacicie 350 zl i prawie 100% pewnosci, ze sie uda. A nawet mozna prosic o obnizenie darowizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec i Arthrotec to jest to samo ?! No prosze nie rozśmieszaj mnie. Nie masz wiedzy to sie nie wypowiadaj. Cytotec zawiera czysty mizoprostol substancja która jako jedyna jest potrzebna do wywołania poronienia. Arthrotec zawiera jedynie cząstke tej substancji. Nie znasz sie to sie nie wypowiadaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczy wpisać w wikipedie co to jest Cytotec i do czego się go wykorzystuje za granicą. Jest najpewniejszy a zarazem najdroższy w aptece. Nie każdy ma dostęp do niego bo ciężko go zdobyć. Lekarze nie są głupi. Wiedzą do czego służy.

Ja go posiadam i jeszcze nigdy nie zawiódł żadnej klientce. Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Michalska

Witam, u mnie możesz kupić 20 sztuk Arthrotecu z apteki, ponieważ apteka w moim mieście nie ubiega się o receptę. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Piły bądź w zasięgu 30 km od Piły. Możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem, ale chciałabym odbiór osobisty. Mail: michalska909@interia.pl (po kontakcie na maila podam numer telefonu i reszta przez telefon jeśli będziesz chciała, jest to mój numer prywatny więc go nie rozdaje gdzie popadnie  :Smile:  )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważaj na odbiór osobisty żebyś przypadkiem z policją sie nie spotkała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wystarczy wpisać w wikipedie co to jest Cytotec i do czego się go wykorzystuje za granicą. Jest najpewniejszy a zarazem najdroższy w aptece. Nie każdy ma dostęp do niego bo ciężko go zdobyć. Lekarze nie są głupi. Wiedzą do czego służy.
> 
> Ja go posiadam i jeszcze nigdy nie zawiódł żadnej klientce. Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl


Proszę bardzo.  Ulotki obu leków -  Cytotec : 200 mcg misoprostolu,  Arthrotec50 : 200 mcg misoprostolu, 50 mg diclofenaku,  Arthrotec75: 200 mcg misoprostolu, 75mg diclofenaku.  Gdzie tu widzisz jakąś cząstkę ? KAŻDY Z tych leków ma TYLE SAMO substancji czynnej. 

Co ty myślisz, że kobieta w ciąży to idiotka i czytać nie umie ? Życzę Ci, żeby Cię kiedyś to samo spotkało, i żebyś próbowała tak jak ja. Dwa razy z Arthroteciem i raz z Cytotekiem.  I na usg nadal tętno!  Czekam na zestaw i pluje sobie w brodę,  że dałam się oglupic takim wstrętnym handlarzom jak Ty.  Mam nadzieje, ze kiedyś skończysz w pierdlu.

----------


## Jaakub poznan

Witam posiadam 12 tabletek arthrotec  .100%  orginal zapakowane wlistkach jeden uciety. Kontakt 515486679.  Szybko wysle z mozliwoscia prawdzenia paczki i doradze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakie sa skutki uboczne nie bedac w ciazy a wezmie sie te tabl? wie ktos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakie sa skutki uboczne nie bedac w ciazy a wezmie sie te tabl? wie ktos?


Nie wiedzac czy jest sie w ciąży, pierw robi sie TEST CIAZOWY a pozniej robi zabiegi z art itp. I chyba nikt tu nie jest taki glupi zeby eksperymentowac nie bedac w ciazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8szt. czystego Misoprostolu bez RU ale lepsze jak Artrotec 360zł po kontakcie wysyłam zdjęcia sprawdzenie zawartości paczki płatne przy odbiorze. lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8szt. czystego Misoprostolu bez RU ale lepsze jak Artrotec 360zł po kontakcie wysyłam zdjęcia sprawdzenie zawartości paczki płatne przy odbiorze. lilarejek@gmail.com


następna "inteligentna inaczej"

Czym 200mcg misoprostolu różni się od 200 mcg misoprostolu w Arthrotecu ???? To za mała ilość tabletek , i za taką cenę !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakie sa skutki uboczne nie bedac w ciazy a wezmie sie te tabl? wie ktos?


skutki uboczne są takie same :P sraczka i rzyganko

----------


## bezradna91

> Nie wiedzac czy jest sie w ciąży, pierw robi sie TEST CIAZOWY a pozniej robi zabiegi z art itp. I chyba nikt tu nie jest taki glupi zeby eksperymentowac nie bedac w ciazy.


test wyszedl negatywny 3 razy. 2 miesiace bez okresu. boje sie isc do lekarza. co mam robic? czy mam te tabl wziasc? Pomocy  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> test wyszedl negatywny 3 razy. 2 miesiace bez okresu. boje sie isc do lekarza. co mam robic? czy mam te tabl wziasc? Pomocy


a co lekarz gryzie ? skoro nie jesteś w ciąży, to po co Ci tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> test wyszedl negatywny 3 razy. 2 miesiace bez okresu. boje sie isc do lekarza. co mam robic? czy mam te tabl wziasc? Pomocy


To idz zrob badanie krwi beta hcg i bedziesz miala 100% pewnosci. Nie potrzeba skierowania i koszt 30-40 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktoras niepotrzebny zestaw z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. lub 12 za 450 wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911 

MARZENA

JESLI KTOS CHCE TO WIECEJ ZDIEC NA EMAIL

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć,

Mam opakowanie Arthrotecu to jest dwadzieścia sztuk tabletek.
Dziewczyna miała go wykorzystać, ale natura nas wyprzedziła i skończyło sie naturalnym poronieniem. I chawła Bogu.
Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany to mogę odsprzedac całe opakowanie 20 sztuk - za 200 zł + koszta przesyłki albo 12 sztuk za 120 zł + koszta przesyłki.
To jest mój mail: kredo.meta@op.pl.
Nie chce zarobić, chodzi o odzyskanie pieniedzy które sami wydalismy.
Moge zrobić zdjecie na dowód.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje Cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzenia w porównaniu do Arthrotecu.

12 szt 400zł

Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze spr zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odebrałam dzisiaj paczkę z poczty wszystko grało tabletki oryginalne 20 szt 724-658-276 bardzo uczciwa pani teraz tylko zastanawiam się czy pod język brać czy do pochwy oby się udało :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażyłam już dwie dawki art zaraz biorę trzecią. Mam tylko niewielkie plamienie, boli mnie brzuch i plecy. Czy mogę zacząć jeszcze krwawić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zażyłam już dwie dawki art zaraz biorę trzecią. Mam tylko niewielkie plamienie, boli mnie brzuch i plecy. Czy mogę zacząć jeszcze krwawić?


Możesz arth działa czasami nawet po paru dniach u mnie zadziałał po 3 ale jeżeli juz płacisz to bedzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> _Zrobiłam to wczoraj 23 marca miałam ostatni okres ...po pierwszej dawce po około 1 godz zaczęłam krwawic skrzepy i małe i duże kule aż czułam jak mi wypadają ...dzisiaj mam tylko minimalne krwawienie...możliwe ze mogłam tak szybko wyczyścić sie?_
> 
> Możesz napisac, gdzie od kogo kupiłas tabletki ?


Hej i jak u ciebie jest teraz? Ja w podobnym czasie mialam ost miesiaczke. Jutro odbieram swoje tabl i boje sie ze nie zadziala. Jesli ma sie nie udac to wole w ogole nie probowac chyba :Frown:  nie wiem co robic. Czy komus w ogole sie udaje w ok.10 tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jezeli zamowilas tabletki to pamietaj o sprawdzeniu zawartosci przed zaplata nie odbieraj jezeli tabletki beda luzem lub w plastikowym pudelku bo stracisz kase

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny, pewnie juz ktos zadal pytanie podobne, ale w tej ilosci stron nie udalo mi sie znalezc odpowiedzi. Chcialam zapytac jak to jest, ze tak mnostwo razy sie nie udaje kobietom stowuja art? Czy ma to znaczenie, czy sie uzyje cytotecu czy art? Ja czekam na przesylke z 12tabl art. Jestem w 10tyg. Czy ta ilosc mi wystarczy? Bede Wam wdzieczna za rade. Sama jestem juz wykonczona.. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis jest 4 tyg i 4 dzien, wczoraj wzięłam art i mialam tylko niewielkie plamienie, strasznie mnie po nim przeczyściło. Czy brak krwawienia oznacza że sie nie udało, czy mogę zacząć jeszcze krwawić? pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Troszkę mnie nie było...
Ciągle brakuje mi odwagi choć wiem że muszę to zrobić. 
Ja tabletki postaram się zakupić w aptece. No chyba że mi się nie uda...
Dziękuję za nr telefonu, ale nie skorzystam. Bo i po co? Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego co zrobię i nie jest mi lekko z tego powodu. Od zrobienia testu nie przespałam ani jednej nocy, ciągle płaczę, ciągle myślę...
W ciąży byłam trzy razy i nawet mi przez myśl nie przeszło abym je przerwała. Teraz też powinnam urodzić wbrew wszystkim i wszystkiemu, ale nie mogę. Jestem po 40. Zanim dziecko urośnie będę już babcią. 
Dziś lub jutro idę na USG a potem to już niech się dzieje co ma się dziać.
Najgorsze jest to że jestem słaba psychicznie i nie wiem jak po wszystkim poradzę sobie sama ze sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis jest 4 tyg i 4 dzien, wczoraj wzięłam art i mialam tylko niewielkie plamienie, strasznie mnie po nim przeczyściło. Czy brak krwawienia oznacza że sie nie udało, czy mogę zacząć jeszcze krwawić? pomóżcie


Powinnaś krwawić i mieć jakiekolwiek skrzepy a po pójść do lekarza, aby sprawdzić czy nie trzeba łyżeczkować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Troszkę mnie nie było...
> Ciągle brakuje mi odwagi choć wiem że muszę to zrobić. 
> Ja tabletki postaram się zakupić w aptece. No chyba że mi się nie uda...
> Dziękuję za nr telefonu, ale nie skorzystam. Bo i po co? Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego co zrobię i nie jest mi lekko z tego powodu. Od zrobienia testu nie przespałam ani jednej nocy, ciągle płaczę, ciągle myślę...
> W ciąży byłam trzy razy i nawet mi przez myśl nie przeszło abym je przerwała. Teraz też powinnam urodzić wbrew wszystkim i wszystkiemu, ale nie mogę. Jestem po 40. Zanim dziecko urośnie będę już babcią. 
> Dziś lub jutro idę na USG a potem to już niech się dzieje co ma się dziać.
> Najgorsze jest to że jestem słaba psychicznie i nie wiem jak po wszystkim poradzę sobie sama ze sobą.


Zapraszamy na maszwybor.net - to forum dla kobiet przed, w trakcie i po aborcji. Możesz tam spotkać wiele kobiet w podobnej sytuacji, i co najważniejsze: żadnego "pro-lajfa"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak to jest, ze tak mnostwo razy sie nie udaje kobietom stowuja art? Czy ma to znaczenie, czy sie uzyje cytotecu czy art?


Tak to jest, że arthrotec nie zawsze działa - ma jakieś 60 procent skuteczności. Czytałaś pewnie moją historię, próbowałam trzy razy i musiałam zamówić zestaw od women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko ze z tego co czytalam to oba leki maja ta sama dawke jakis tam substancji.. Nie wiem co robic. Zamowilam art 12sztuk i jesli teraz sie nie uda to nie wiem co zrobie. Nie bede miec czasu na kolejna probe..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko ze z tego co czytalam to oba leki maja ta sama dawke jakis tam substancji.. Nie wiem co robic. Zamowilam art 12sztuk i jesli teraz sie nie uda to nie wiem co zrobie. Nie bede miec czasu na kolejna probe..


to nie lepiej od razu zestaw zamówić ? czekasz 10 dni i masz pewność sukcesu, a z tego co czytałam to dziewczyny nawet w 14 tygodniu nim robiły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, jesli jakies 4mies temu bralam cytotec i miam lyzeczkowanie to jesli teraz bylabym w ciazy i wziela art to bedzie dziala czy organizm sie uodpornil? A moze wlasnie latwiej by bylo? Dziekuje z gory za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, jesli jakies 4mies temu bralam cytotec i miam lyzeczkowanie to jesli teraz bylabym w ciazy i wziela art to bedzie dziala czy organizm sie uodpornil? A moze wlasnie latwiej by bylo? Dziekuje z gory za odpowiedz


nie ma znaczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to nie lepiej od razu zestaw zamówić ? czekasz 10 dni i masz pewność sukcesu, a z tego co czytałam to dziewczyny nawet w 14 tygodniu nim robiły


Dziekuje Ci za odpowiedz. Uwazasz ze powinnam nie odbierac tej paczki i zamowic z wow? Tylko ze tera u mnie jest 10 tydz a one chyba maja zestawy do 9.. I mam tylko jeszcze 300zl..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje Ci za odpowiedz. Uwazasz ze powinnam nie odbierac tej paczki i zamowic z wow? Tylko ze tera u mnie jest 10 tydz a one chyba maja zestawy do 9.. I mam tylko jeszcze 300zl..


To co zrobisz to Twoja decyzja. ja Ci tylko piszę, ze ja bym tak zrobiła, bo mam za sobą trzy nieudane podejścia z Arthrotekiem i Cytotekiem i teraz żałuję że wydałam tysiąc złotych w błoto, a mogłam zamówić od razu od WHW.

Tydzień ciąży to nie problem , bo w konsultacji możesz podać inną datę miesiączki. O obniżenie kosztów też możesz napisać do womenek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje Ci za odpowiedz. Uwazasz ze powinnam nie odbierac tej paczki i zamowic z wow? Tylko ze tera u mnie jest 10 tydz a one chyba maja zestawy do 9.. I mam tylko jeszcze 300zl..


Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu i brałam ary 12 tabletek ale do pochwy i się udało oczyściłam się sama wczoraj byłam na usg i ciąży już nie ma dlamnie art jest ok dwa lata temu też go stosowałam i też pomółl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu i brałam ary 12 tabletek ale do pochwy i się udało oczyściłam się sama wczoraj byłam na usg i ciąży już nie ma dlamnie art jest ok dwa lata temu też go stosowałam i też pomółl


zazdroszczę. Mi nie pomógł ani w 6, ani w 7, ani pod koniec ósmego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zazdroszczę. Mi nie pomógł ani w 6, ani w 7, ani pod koniec ósmego


a jak brałaś i w którym teraz jesteś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu i brałam ary 12 tabletek ale do pochwy i się udało oczyściłam się sama wczoraj byłam na usg i ciąży już nie ma dlamnie art jest ok dwa lata temu też go stosowałam i też pomółl


A czy mogła byś napisać jak brałaś w w jakich ilościach i co jaki czas i jak zdobyłaś tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak brałaś i w którym teraz jesteś


teraz jestem w 9.... w poniedziałek potwierdzone na USG tętno,,,dwa razy brałam Arthrotek, 12 tabletek, raz pod język raz do pochwy, to miałam tylko biegunkę i plamienie. I potem cytotec, tez 12 sztuk do pochwy i zaczęłam krwawic na drugi dzień, i potem ustało , no i okazało się że ciąża żyje i ma się dobrze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> teraz jestem w 9.... w poniedziałek potwierdzone na USG tętno,,,dwa razy brałam Arthrotek, 12 tabletek, raz pod język raz do pochwy, to miałam tylko biegunkę i plamienie. I potem cytotec, tez 12 sztuk do pochwy i zaczęłam krwawic na drugi dzień, i potem ustało , no i okazało się że ciąża żyje i ma się dobrze...


a jak brałaś do pochwy co ile i w jakiej ilości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak brałaś do pochwy co ile i w jakiej ilości


po cztery tabletki co trzy godziny, tak jak się dawkuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu i brałam ary 12 tabletek ale do pochwy i się udało oczyściłam się sama wczoraj byłam na usg i ciąży już nie ma dlamnie art jest ok dwa lata temu też go stosowałam i też pomółl


 Czyli kak lepiej zazyc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po cztery tabletki co trzy godziny, tak jak się dawkuje


i pewnie dlatego ci nie poszło bo do pochwy bierze się inaczej ja miałam 6 na raz  potem po 4 godzinach 4 i na koniec 2 po 2 godzinach. Spróbuj jeszcze tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i pewnie dlatego ci nie poszło bo do pochwy bierze się inaczej ja miałam 6 na raz  potem po 4 godzinach 4 i na koniec 2 po 2 godzinach. Spróbuj jeszcze tak


Nie zamierzam juz próbować  tym gownem jeszcze w takich dawkach, żebym się przekrecila?  Czekam na zestaw, dziś został wysłany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w ogole ktorejs sie udaje? Bo tak jakby nie i nie wiem czy jest sens probowac.. Jesli ma mi sie nie udac to nie wiem czy jest sens to brac. Ja mam tylko te 12tabl art i nie wiem teraz co robic.
Z tego co czytam tutaj to zawsze sa jakies problemy :Frown:  ja nie mam wiecej kasy wiec albo to albo wcale..co ja mam robic? :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam na sprzedaż arth forte zostaw @ odezwę się.
> Tabletki oryginał z apteki wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem. cena 130zł 12 szt.


kupiłam i 100% wszystko w porządku.
pani uczciwa i pomogła w kontakcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chcialabym odkupic art  :Frown:  pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chcialabym odkupic art  pomocy


hej ja kupiłam tu 724-658-276 paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej ja kupiłam tu 724-658-276 paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane


za ile tabletek i cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chcialabym odkupic art  pomocy


podaj maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw ze strony women on web prosze o pomoc i o kontakt wielpal@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w aptece art kupicie za max 60zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w aptece art kupicie za max 60zł


a skad wziąc receptę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej ja kupiłam tu 724-658-276 paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane


nie polecam, brak kontaktu i w dodatku na przesyłkę czekałam tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a skad wziąc receptę ?





Nie zawsze pytają o receptę, wystarczy zapytac, albo powiedzieć że dla babci na reumatyzm . Najlepiej też wysłac faceta, im częściej sprzedadzą . Warto spróbowac zamiast kupowac ze stron za 300zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zawsze pytają o receptę, wystarczy zapytac, albo powiedzieć że dla babci na reumatyzm . Najlepiej też wysłac faceta, im częściej sprzedadzą . Warto spróbowac zamiast kupowac ze stron za 300zł


była moja mama i niestety nie dostała bez recepty w żadnej aptece wiec niestety szukam tu na tym portalu.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 200mcg 12 tabl za 400zł.
Prosto z apteki z nr serii oraz data ważnosci.
Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec jest skuteczniejszy i łatwo sie rozpuszcza nic nie piecze i nie ma rdzenia w porównaniu do Arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktoras z was jest zainteresowana to odsprzedam swoje  12 tabl art. Sama kupilam za 350. Wiem, duzo.. Odsprzedam za ta sama cene. Najlepiej odbior osobisty-krakow i okolice.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, czy ktoras z Was kupowala cos od osoby z nt tel 536 853 531?? Bede wdzieczna za informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie radze kupować - oszust. Prosze poczytać o nim we wcześniejszych postach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie radze kupować - oszust. Prosze poczytać o nim we wcześniejszych postach.


O nie! A ja mam przesylke od niego na poczcie.. Nie odbierac? On nie wysyla art?? Zamowilam u niego art plis niby ru. Co ja mam zrobic?  :Frown:  pomocy :Frown:  jestem w koncowce 9tyg :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie moge znalezc wlasnie informacji jak oszukal
Dziewczyny. Gdzie to znajde?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> była moja mama i niestety nie dostała bez recepty w żadnej aptece wiec niestety szukam tu na tym portalu.


W moim przypadku na szczęście sie udało z apteki, to trzymam kciuki zebys znalazła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wpadłaś ??? 
> 
> Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży ? 
> 
> Wspieramy legalną i bezpieczną aborcję!!!. Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, gdzie kobieta nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest wykonać ją samodzielnie do 9-10 tygodnia ciąży używając dwóch leków Mifepristonu (znane też jako tabletka aborcyjna, RU 486) oraz Mizoprostolu (Cytotec, Arthrotec).
> W ten sposób wykonana medyczna aborcja jest skuteczna w ponad 97%.
> Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, w którym nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, a chciałabyś ją wykonać przy użyciu Mifepristonu i Mizoprostolu zadzwoń pomogę !!!
> 
> GDYBYM NIE ODBIERAŁA PROSZĘ O KRÓTKĄ WIADOMOŚĆ O TREŚCI TABLETKI 
> ...





Także nie radze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga nie odbierajcie bo wysyła pociete gazety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie polecam, brak kontaktu i w dodatku na przesyłkę czekałam tydzień.


Co ty za głupoty piszesz kobieta każdy mój telefon odbierała a dzwoniłam ja na sraczkę jest bardzo wyrozumiała i kontakt był bardzo fajny a co do paczki to czekałam jeden dzień pani wysyła pocztą polską za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczką 24 więc nie pisz głupot bo babeczka wysyła oryginalny lek jest uczciwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie wierzcie w te brednie że to oszust czy oszustka takie komentarze pisane są zazwyczaj przez  handlarzy którym biznes nie idzie i szlak ich trafia jak czytają że ktoś zamówił i wszystko się zgadzało i tabletki były oryginalne zaraz piszą że to oszuści zamawiajcie zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  bo jeśli ktoś niema nic do ukryci to tak wyśle i same się przekonacie czy to to co zamawiałyście czy nie .Ja tak zamawiałam i nikt mnie nie oszukał a od pani u  której zamawiałam  też naczytałam się postów typu oszustka a pani okazała się nie dość że uczciwa to jeszcze bardzo pomocna  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Także nie radze



Ale nie radzisz bo dal ogloszenie? Nie rozumiem teraz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale nie radzisz bo dal ogloszenie? Nie rozumiem teraz..


Nie radzi bo pewnie też sprzedaje  i szlak ją trafia że zamówiłaś gdzie indziej jak masz sprawdzenie zawartości to nie słuchaj głupich rad tylko zobacz sobie co masz w paczce jeśli gazet to po prostu nie odbierzesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo zamawiałam od tego człowieka i dostałam luzem jakies tabletki niewiadomego pochodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po sie klucic ja tabletki wysylam dziewczyna od dawna pierwsza rada jezeli nie jestescie pewne poproscie o zdiecia np.z waszym imieniem druga sprawa poproscie o przesylke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata tylko poczta polska 
ma ta opcje pozatym cytotec,artrote sa tylko i wylacznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudelkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artrotec lepiej brać 3 razy po 4 tabl doustnie..czy lepiej dopochwowo?? I jak wtedy ?? Ja bylam dzus u giną jeszcze nie ma pęcherzyka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O nie! A ja mam przesylke od niego na poczcie.. Nie odbierac? On nie wysyla art?? Zamowilam u niego art plis niby ru. Co ja mam zrobic?  pomocy jestem w koncowce 9tyg


My z chłopakiem tak samo zamówiliśmy jutro ma przyjść przyznam szczerze ze teraz sie mocno obawiam ale jesli cos bedzie nie w porzadku to odeslemy bez płacenia mozna sprawdzic przesyłkę przy odbiorze tylko to mnie pociesza!! Trzymaj sie ps kiedy twoja paczka przychodzi?? Napisz czy wszystko w porzadku było z nia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo zamawiałam od tego człowieka i dostałam luzem jakies tabletki niewiadomego pochodzenia



To tabletki doatalas luzem czy gazety? Troche sie pogubilam..poza tym ja nie powiedzialam, ze to mezczyzna pod tym numerem jest. Dziwne.. Wiecie, ja naprawde szukam rady i
pomocy. Mam teraz jednak wrazenie, ze tutaj nie wiadomo kto jandluje a kto ma naprawde problem. Totalny Matrix
te strony z poradami. Nie wiem kto tu chce doradzic a kto zarobic. To akurat smutne bo drogie Panie/Panowie handlujacy-zrobcie sobie osobne forum gdzie bedziecie sie oczerniac i co tylko chcecie. Pozwolcie nam sobie "posiedziec" i porozmawiac. Dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> My z chłopakiem tak samo zamówiliśmy jutro ma przyjść przyznam szczerze ze teraz sie mocno obawiam ale jesli cos bedzie nie w porzadku to odeslemy bez płacenia mozna sprawdzic przesyłkę przy odbiorze tylko to mnie pociesza!! Trzymaj sie ps kiedy twoja paczka przychodzi?? Napisz czy wszystko w porzadku było z nia


Hej, fajnie, ze nie jestem sama i tez zamowilas. Ja paczke odbieram jutro. Moze zdarze rano a jak nie to kolo 18 na pewno. Tez moge ja sprawdzic wiec tak zrobie. W ktorym tyg jestes? Jesli masz ochote to pisz na mojego mejla. To taki mejl zalozony tylko na ten "czas" ale mozesz smialo pisac. Razem bedzie nam moze nico latwiej..annamalina@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!!Postanowiłam tu napisać,ponieważ nie bardzo wiem co mam ze sobą zrobić...Źle się czuję z samą sobą...Mam 40 lat i dwoje wspaniałych dzieci...Mam wyższe wykształcenie i rozwijam się zawodowo,otworzyłam przewód doktorancki...Z mężem nie planowaliśmy więcej dzieci aż tu nagle....Wpadka...Plułam sobie w brodę....No jak to możliwe,człowiek wykształcony,wiedzący skąd się biorą dzieci w takim wieku...tragedia.Co mam robić?Rozwijająca sie kariera zawodowa,doktorat i dziecko?Słabo.Zupełnie nie idzie w parze z dzieckiem.Załatwiłam tabletki,byłam przekonana,że nie chcę tego dziecka i chcę się jak najszybciej go pozbyć.Wzięłam pierwszą dawkę,potem drugą,zaczęły sie objawy i.....i nagle doznałam olśnienia.Jak mogłam to zrobić?Jestem przepełniona wyrzutami sumienia i obrzydzeniem do siebie samej.Nie jestem żadnym prolifem i proszę nie odbierajcie mnie w ten sposób.Nie krytykuję żadnej z Was.Piszę tu ponieważ liczę na to,że może znajdzie się jakaś kobieta,która w ostatniej chwili zrezygnowała i czuje się tak samo podle jak ja.Jeśli ktoś chciał by mi coś na ten temat powiedzieć to proszę pisać : monika467@wp.pl.
  P.S.Mam nadzieję,że mój maluszek okaże się na tyle silny,że przeżyje to,bo jeśli nie to chyba całkowicie się załamię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawiązując do mojego postu sprzed paru minut - chętnie oddam resztę tych tabletek - zupełnie za darmo...nie chcę ich już więcej widzieć....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nawiązując do mojego postu sprzed paru minut - chętnie oddam resztę tych tabletek - zupełnie za darmo...nie chcę ich już więcej widzieć....


A skąd miałaś ten zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw miałam z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Artrotec lepiej brać 3 razy po 4 tabl doustnie..czy lepiej dopochwowo?? I jak wtedy ?? Ja bylam dzus u giną jeszcze nie ma pęcherzyka...


Najlepiej doustnie pod język, w środku jest rdzeń który nalezy potem wypluć bo on może podrazniac Ci język, albo poprostu przed zażyciem rozłup tabletke i wyciągnij rdzeń. Wszędzie gdzie piszą na stronach jest podane żeby brać doustnie ponieważ gdy wezmiesz dopochwowo a np zaczniesz mocniej krwawic to czy w szpitalu czy u lekarza te tabletki tam jeszcze będą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie radze kupować - oszust. Prosze poczytać o nim we wcześniejszych postach.


dokładnie kupiłam i nie odebrałam pzresyłki była zawartość luzem..szok jesu ludzie..opanujcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty za głupoty piszesz kobieta każdy mój telefon odbierała a dzwoniłam ja na sraczkę jest bardzo wyrozumiała i kontakt był bardzo fajny a co do paczki to czekałam jeden dzień pani wysyła pocztą polską za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczką 24 więc nie pisz głupot bo babeczka wysyła oryginalny lek jest uczciwa.


Może na mnie trafiło ze długo czekałam i licząc każdy dzien nerwy narastały..nie piszę głupot tylko prawdę.
pewnie sobie sama wystawisz opinię.
zamówiłam od innej osoby i przyszły w ciągu 24 h i bez problemu miałam z osoba kontakt oczywiście z powidzeniem leku art forte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw miałam z apteki


hahah dobre, zestaw z apteki  :Smile:  a z której niby ? 

to nie polopiryna. Mifepristone nawet nie jest zarejestrowane w Polsce i nie dopuszczone do obrotu, więc nie kupisz go w aptece  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co Ty powiesz?Ja cały czasz pisze o Arthrotecu.Nie musisz mnie kochana w tym temacie uświadamiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Beta hcg wyszła 0,100. Co to oznacza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta hcg wyszła 0,100. Co to oznacza?


brak ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty powiesz?Ja cały czasz pisze o Arthrotecu.Nie musisz mnie kochana w tym temacie uświadamiać.


Nie wiem o czym Ty piszesz.....jak widzisz, zacytowałam wyraźnie osobę, która napisała że ma "zestaw" z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam,masz rację - pisząc "zestaw" źle się wyraziłam.I przepraszam,że na Ciebie naskoczyłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki. Cena do uzgodnienia. Info: sylvik232@gmail.com tel. 513023488

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Kontakt :*edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam paczkę z poczty bo na kasę czekałam i wszystko się zgadzało dostałam oryginalny art forte w blistrze  zamawiałam od Pani 724-658-276.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Kontakt :       edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie tam również oszukano  :Frown: 
QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;128940]Ja chyba równiez  :Frown:  nic nie przyszło 400 zl poszlo. A gdzie kupilas?
QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;128931]DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE NIC NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA

34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315

Dane odbiorcy:
Joanna Słowiańska
ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
51-601 Wrocław[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po 2 dawce i nic  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po 2 dawce i nic


Dziewczyny, z tego co czytalam i pisza inne kobiety to chyba jednak lepszy jest cytotec.. Ja zamowilam art ale rezygnue i w pon mam dostac cytotek..wole nie ryzykowac a dokladam 100zl..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt 400zł. Ktoś chetny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po 2 dawce i nic


mi pomógł za 2 razem arth forte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po 2 dawce i nic


Czasami Art działa poźniej , u nie których dopiero po 4 dniach wystepuje krwawienie , może jeszcze się uda  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcialam włożyć kolejna dawke Ar... dop. ale czuję, że poprzednie się nie rozpuscily co dalej co z 3 dawką?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Kontakt*   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcialam włożyć kolejna dawke Ar... dop. ale czuję, że poprzednie się nie rozpuscily co dalej co z 3 dawką?


Rozkroj na pół każda tabletkę i czubkiem noża wyjmij ten rdzeń ze środka rdzeń wyrzuć a tabletki włóż ten  rdzeń to jest niepotrzebny wtedy tabletki ładnie sie rozpuszcza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

Przesylka dochodzi max 2 dni

10szt  Cytotec 400zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt : 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuję za radę. Ale musze włożyć kolejną dawkę a w środku mam jeszcze poprzednie i nie wiem czy nie lepiej doustnie? 
QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;129390]Rozkroj na pół każda tabletkę i czubkiem noża wyjmij ten rdzeń ze środka rdzeń wyrzuć a tabletki włóż ten  rdzeń to jest niepotrzebny wtedy tabletki ładnie sie rozpuszcza[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dziękuję za radę. Ale musze włożyć kolejną dawkę a w środku mam jeszcze poprzednie i nie wiem czy nie lepiej doustnie? 
> QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;129390]Rozkroj na pół każda tabletkę i czubkiem noża wyjmij ten rdzeń ze środka rdzeń wyrzuć a tabletki włóż ten  rdzeń to jest niepotrzebny wtedy tabletki ładnie sie rozpuszcza


[/QUOTE]

I jak poszło ? Jest dobrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Cię i ogromnie dziękuję za szczere słowa płynące z głębi serca, tak sądzę.
Nie mam takiego typu doświadczeń, piszę o tym, bo muszę być szczera i prawdziwa.
Ale mam nadzieję i będę Cię wspierała, że Twój, Wasz maluszek jest silny i wszystko dobrze i szczęśliwie się zakończy.
Mam tylko do Ciebie jedną wielką prośbę, nie oddawaj tych strasznych tabletek nikomu. Może teraz Ty uratujesz choć jedno maleńkie życie. Twoim szczerym i mądrym świadectwem i zniszczeniem tych tabletek.
Powodzenia w życiu i w pracy zawodowej. Trzymam za Was kciuki. Nana







QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;129330]Witam!!!Postanowiłam tu napisać,ponieważ nie bardzo wiem co mam ze sobą zrobić...Źle się czuję z samą sobą...Mam 40 lat i dwoje wspaniałych dzieci...Mam wyższe wykształcenie i rozwijam się zawodowo,otworzyłam przewód doktorancki...Z mężem nie planowaliśmy więcej dzieci aż tu nagle....Wpadka...Plułam sobie w brodę....No jak to możliwe,człowiek wykształcony,wiedzący skąd się biorą dzieci w takim wieku...tragedia.Co mam robić?Rozwijająca sie kariera zawodowa,doktorat i dziecko?Słabo.Zupełnie nie idzie w parze z dzieckiem.Załatwiłam tabletki,byłam przekonana,że nie chcę tego dziecka i chcę się jak najszybciej go pozbyć.Wzięłam pierwszą dawkę,potem drugą,zaczęły sie objawy i.....i nagle doznałam olśnienia.Jak mogłam to zrobić?Jestem przepełniona wyrzutami sumienia i obrzydzeniem do siebie samej.Nie jestem żadnym prolifem i proszę nie odbierajcie mnie w ten sposób.Nie krytykuję żadnej z Was.Piszę tu ponieważ liczę na to,że może znajdzie się jakaś kobieta,która w ostatniej chwili zrezygnowała i czuje się tak samo podle jak ja.Jeśli ktoś chciał by mi coś na ten temat powiedzieć to proszę pisać : monika467@wp.pl.
  P.S.Mam nadzieję,że mój maluszek okaże się na tyle silny,że przeżyje to,bo jeśli nie to chyba całkowicie się załamię.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj ponownie!!!!!!!!!
Arthrotec nie uszkadza płodu. Ten środek działa poronnie, ponieważ działa na macice,powodując jej skurcze.
Mam nadzieję, że Twój maluszek jest silny i poczuł Twoją miłość i będzie żył i rozwijał się zdrowo.
Życzę Tobie wszystkiego dobrego w Życiu rodzinnym i zawodowym. Trzymam za Was kciuki i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj ponownie!!!!!!!!!
> Arthrotec nie uszkadza płodu. Ten środek działa poronnie, ponieważ działa na macice,powodując jej skurcze.
> Mam nadzieję, że Twój maluszek jest silny i poczuł Twoją miłość i będzie żył i rozwijał się zdrowo.
> Życzę Tobie wszystkiego dobrego w Życiu rodzinnym i zawodowym. Trzymam za Was kciuki i pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję Ci za te słowa.Obyś się nie myliła.Masz rację - nie zabiłam własnego i nie przyczynię się do zabicia cudzego - cały Arthrotec "wypstrykałam" do toalety i 5 razy spuściłam wodę.Mam nadzieję,że los mi to wynagrodzi i moje dziecko urodzi się zdrowe,bo przecież macierzyństwo to najlepsza rzecz jaka mnie w życiu spotkała.Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JEST ALTERNATYWA dla arthrotec i cytotec
„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczęły się lekkie skurcze i poleciala krew takze 3 dawki juz nie wlozylam. Krwawi jak przy normalnej miesiaczce teraz juz nawet skurczów nie mam .Nie mialam gorączki. Nie wiem jak dlugo czy to juz to.
QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;129414][/QUOTE]

I jak poszło ? Jest dobrze?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , mam opakowanie 20szt kupione w aptece. Może ktoś chce kupic? Mogę również wysłać.
mój mail: wiwa3991@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczęły się lekkie skurcze i poleciala krew takze 3 dawki juz nie wlozylam. Krwawi jak przy normalnej miesiaczce teraz juz nawet skurczów nie mam .Nie mialam gorączki. Nie wiem jak dlugo czy to juz to.
> QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;129414]


I jak poszło ? Jest dobrze?[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

A który u Ciebie był tydzień jeżeli początkowe to krwawienie nie będzie obfite  a skurcze małe bądź będzie ich brak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto wie jak zazywac tabletki poronne firmy 
a kare kit prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto wie jak zazywac tabletki poronne firmy 
> a kare kit prosze o pomoc


Chodzi o zestaw od Women ? Jakie tam masz ddokładnie tabletki i który to jest tydzień licząc od ostatniej miesiączki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Kontakt :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o zestaw od Women ? Jakie tam masz ddokładnie tabletki i który to jest tydzień licząc od ostatniej miesiączki ?


To jest 10 tydzien juz i tak zestaw ze strony won  takie niebiesko biale opakowanie z napisem a-kare kit

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo na stronie women on web jest napisane 24 godziny po ru zazyc 4 tabletki Misoprostolu a na instrukcji od e-kare pisze tak po przetlumaczeniu
 Dzień 2, Misoprostol : W ciągu najbliższych 24 godzin , na wygody , przyjmować 4 tabletki mizoprostolu

albo pozwolić jej rozpuścić się w jamie ustnej pomiędzy dziąsłem a policzkiem , lub połykania. Może być

mniej działań niepożądanych , takich jak nudności i biegunkę pozwolić jej rozpuścić się w policzek. Guma lub cukierki mogą pomóc

kredowym lub gorzki smak . Możesz wybrać co czas jest wygodne dla Ciebie 12 godziny po Mifeprex .

Jeśli masz opiekę lub inne obowiązki , należy dokonać uzgodnień dotyczących pomocy w przypadku, gdy jest to potrzebne .
 I juz nie wiem co i jak zagubilam sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest 10 tydzien juz i tak zestaw ze strony won  takie niebiesko biale opakowanie z napisem a-kare kit


A nie dostałaś maila z dawkowaniem od womenek ?
Polykasz mifepristone,  po 24 h bierzesz 4 misoprostole pod język,  lub między dziaslo a policzek, trzymasz 30 minut.  Po tym czasie resztki połykasz i popijasz.  Po kolejnych czterech godzinach bierzesz kolejne dwa miso,  tak samo .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie dostałaś maila z dawkowaniem od womenek ?
> Polykasz mifepristone,  po 24 h bierzesz 4 misoprostole pod język,  lub między dziaslo a policzek, trzymasz 30 minut.  Po tym czasie resztki połykasz i popijasz.  Po kolejnych czterech godzinach bierzesz kolejne dwa miso,  tak samo .


Bo one sa odkupione od innej osoby czyli nie patrzec na to co  bylo z tabletkami tylko tak jak podaje women on wek dziekuje za pomoc bo to jest zestaw 8+1
Bo po tym co przeczytalam na tej ich instrukcji zglupialam heh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,mam 12 tabl cytotecu. Jestem w poczatku 10tyg. Czy to powinno wystarczyc? Czy ktorejs sie powiodlo bez problemow w podobnej sytuacji? Z gory dzieki za odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

6 tydzień niecaly. teraz juz nic nie czuje dopoludnia dwa skrzepy wylecialy i to wszystko. 



> I jak poszło ? Jest dobrze?


[/QUOTE]

A który u Ciebie był tydzień jeżeli początkowe to krwawienie nie będzie obfite  a skurcze małe bądź będzie ich brak[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Licząc od dnia zapłodnienia to 3 tydz miesiaczki 6 tydzień 



> 6 tydzień niecaly. teraz juz nic nie czuje dopoludnia dwa skrzepy wylecialy i to wszystko.


A który u Ciebie był tydzień jeżeli początkowe to krwawienie nie będzie obfite  a skurcze małe bądź będzie ich brak[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w srode wzielam o 22 pierwsza dawke arto ok godziny 14 w czwartek zaczelo ze mnie leciec wczoraj okolo godziny 17wylecial ze mnie jeden duzy skrzep i ani jeden wiecej jiz nie do teraz mam wzdety brzuch n piatek nastepny umowilam sie do lekarza myslicie ze sie udalo?bylo to 6tydz z mies a 4-5od zapl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A miałaś jakieś skurcze? bo u mnie tez 6 tydz. po 2 dawce zaczęło się krwawienie i parę małych skrzepow zeszlo i cala noc spokoj rano ze 2 male skrzepy bez skurczy boli goraczki itp.teraz spokoj nic nie leci. Tabletki aplikowalam dopochwowo. Kolezanka powyżej pisze ze im wcześniej tym krwawienie może byc skąpe i nawet bez skurczów. Bądźmy w kontakcie.
QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;129453]Witam w srode wzielam o 22 pierwsza dawke arto ok godziny 14 w czwartek zaczelo ze mnie leciec wczoraj okolo godziny 17wylecial ze mnie jeden duzy skrzep i ani jeden wiecej jiz nie do teraz mam wzdety brzuch n piatek nastepny umowilam sie do lekarza myslicie ze sie udalo?bylo to 6tydz z mies a 4-5od zapl[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

Przesylka dochodzi max 2 dni

10szt Cytotec 400zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt  SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bole mialam jak na mies moze troszeczke silniejsze dzis to leci ze mnie.tak ze w sumie jedna podp by mi starczyla

----------


## Ala1

ze mnie nic jeden mały skrzepik wieczorem. Ide w czwartek na usg



> Bole mialam jak na mies moze troszeczke silniejsze dzis to leci ze mnie.tak ze w sumie jedna podp by mi starczyla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Wysyłka Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą oraz odbiór osobisty.
Kontakt :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam na sprzedaż arthrotec 50mg (20 tabletek) i arthrotec 75mg (40 tabletek, sama go użyłam, był skuteczny). Co do ceny, to można się dogadać, sporo zostało, bo z paru źródeł zamawiane. Jakby któraś była chętna, to proszę pisać.
poczta to little_miss@onet.eu

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Wysyłka Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą oraz odbiór osobisty.
Kontakt :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię opakowanie leku Arthrotec, odbiór osobisty Łódź, najlepiej dziś, anetkaka009@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Wysyłka Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą oraz odbiór osobisty.
> Kontakt :   edytamarzec@o2.pl


Edytka, watek pod tytułem"SPRZEDAM" jest gdzie indziej. Wiec spieprzaj stad, bo az nie chce sie czytac na kazdej stronie twoje ogloszenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wczoraj zastosowałam 1 tabletke Mifepristone a dziś jestem po 6 Misoprostolu. Po 4 pierwszych miałam nudności straszne bóle i skurcze ale nie bylo krwawienia ale po 4 godzinach zastosowałam 2 kolejne i dopiero zaczęły sie krwawienia i wielkie skrzepy przez 3 godziny siedziałam na ubikacji i ciegle leciało nie wiem czu płód  wylecial czy nie i teraz sie zastanawiam czy jutro nie zażyć jeszcze 2 tabletek co mi zostały bo dzis sie juz boje ledwo zyje po tym co dzis bylo prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Mam na sprzedaż arthrotec 50mg (20 tabletek) i arthrotec 75mg (40 tabletek, sama go użyłam, był skuteczny). Co do ceny, to można się dogadać, sporo zostało, bo z paru źródeł zamawiane. Jakby któraś była chętna, to proszę pisać.
> poczta to little_miss@onet.eu
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Nie wal ściemy, po prostu chcesz zarobic i juz. W zyciu nie uwierze, ze zamówilas dla siebie 72 szt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy można samemu stwierdzic czy sie udała?? Sa jakies objawy na to???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ci nie pasuje ze ktos sie tu ogłasza to z tąd wyp...j nie musisz czytać i sie żalić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. mam pytanie jak stosowac arto. posiadam 20 sztuk. jest to 6 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, lub całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wczoraj zastosowałam 1 tabletke Mifepristone a dziś jestem po 6 Misoprostolu. Po 4 pierwszych miałam nudności straszne bóle i skurcze ale nie bylo krwawienia ale po 4 godzinach zastosowałam 2 kolejne i dopiero zaczęły sie krwawienia i wielkie skrzepy przez 3 godziny siedziałam na ubikacji i ciegle leciało nie wiem czu płód  wylecial czy nie i teraz sie zastanawiam czy jutro nie zażyć jeszcze 2 tabletek co mi zostały bo dzis sie juz boje ledwo zyje po tym co dzis bylo prosze o pomoc


Jeżeli miałaś oryginalny zestaw od women to nie ma opcji, żeby się nie udało.  Tym bardziej, z tego co opisujesz. Nie ma potrzeby brać tych ostatnich tabletek.  Gratuluję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy można samemu stwierdzic czy sie udała?? Sa jakies objawy na to???


Tylko jeśli zobaczysz zarodek który z ciebie wypadł,  ale to w przypadku ciąży gdzieś tak od ósmego tygodnia.  Wcześniej trudno cokolwiek dojrzeć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli miałaś oryginalny zestaw od women to nie ma opcji, żeby się nie udało.  Tym bardziej, z tego co opisujesz. Nie ma potrzeby brać tych ostatnich tabletek.  Gratuluję.


To byl orginalny odkupiony od innej osoby a skrzepy byly wielkie a krew sie lala okropnie i pierwszy skrzep byl najbardziej odczuwalny i mi sie wydaje ze to byl zarotek ale tego nie wiem bo w ubikacji nie bylo nic widac i nawet nie chcialam tego ogladac, a dzis juz prawie nie krwawie i gdzies czytalam ze to moze byc za szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli miałaś oryginalny zestaw od women to nie ma opcji, żeby się nie udało.  Tym bardziej, z tego co opisujesz. Nie ma potrzeby brać tych ostatnich tabletek.  Gratuluję.


I jeszcze dodam ze to byl 10 tydzien i dla tego myslalam zazyc jeszcze te 2 tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostalo mi 12 tabletek art odsprzedam jesli ktoś chce   basia.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej ja kupiłam tu 724-658-276 paczka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane


ja brałam wczoraj myślę że się udało fajny kontakt miła i uczciwa  Pani .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

za ile odsprzedaz ?
QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;129578]Zostalo mi 12 tabletek art odsprzedam jesli ktoś chce   basia.mal@wp.pl[/QUOTE]

----------


## nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jest tu ktoś? Proszę o pomoc !  :Frown:

----------


## KobietawSieci

jest co tam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jest co tam?


Jestem w czym pomoc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś po zastosownaiu art? Zależy mi żeby pogadać z kimś co już przez to przeszedł

----------


## KobietawSieci

stosowałam artrotek ale na mnie niestety nie działał.
tak czy inaczej mam doświadczenie, w czym jest problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś po zastosownaiu art? Zależy mi żeby pogadać z kimś co już przez to przeszedł


Tak stosowałam dwa razy po dwóch latach przerwy za pierwszym razem zadziałał a za drugim 3 podejścia i nic i zamówiłam cytotec niby ta sama ilośc tej substancji ale całkiem inaczej przez to przeszlam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po której dawce na was zadziałał ,jestem po drugiej dopochwowo i nic kompletnie tylko delikatne bóle jak przy okresie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec lub Cytotec Warszawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po której dawce na was zadziałał ,jestem po drugiej dopochwowo i nic kompletnie tylko delikatne bóle jak przy okresie


Ja wzięłam całe opakowanie i nic prócz dreszczy myślałam ze jeszcze zadziała po dwa lata wcześniej podziałał ale tym razem nie wiec powtórzyłam za tydzien i znowu całe opakowanie i zero krwawienia to 3 ci raz spróbowałam pod język wyciągnęłam te rdzenie i tez całe opakowanie łącznie 60 tabl byłam załamana. Zamówiłam cytotec i PiS LO po drugiej dawce ale trzeba było dobrać do końca Arthrotec nie zawsze działa niestety próbuj chodzic coś robić wysiłek przyspiesza nie lez

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie podzialalo podczas brania pierwszej dawki pod jezyk  Trzymalam pol godz  4 tab bez rdzeni ale juz po 20 minutach zaczelam krwawic Sama bylam w szoku ze tak szybko

----------


## KobietawSieci

jak go przyjmujesz? ile tabletek na raz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam drugą dawkę mam delikatne bóle i leci trochę krwi ale malutko  :Frown:  biorę 4 co 3 godziny dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 art 80zl plus przesylka zuza.zuza3@o2.pl w razie jakiś pytan odpowiem Tabletki zostaly mi po zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Bez rdzenia. Nie piecze w język. Tabletki wczesnoporonne Cytotec 12 szt 400zł. Wysyłka Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą oraz odbiór osobisty.
Kontakt :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy jest ktoś na tym portalu kto wie jak dodać zdiecia mam tabletki cytotec i chcę je wystawić na Tym forum a nie wiem jak to zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie może się jeszcze nasilic ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwość wysyłki. Mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Błagam! Pomocy! Po drugiej dawce dostałam silnych skurczy wraz z k rwawieniem ,leci już kilka godzin i to bardzo mocno ,nic nie boli już ale leci i elci . Boję się nie wiem czy się udało czy nie !  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj znać czy sie udało. Ja jestem przed i nie wiem czy dam radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jezeli tak mocno krwawisz to zglos sie do szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności. 


10 TABLETEK 350 ZL



Wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana nie jestem pseudo lekarzem
lecz osoba prywatna NA PEWNO CI POMEGE

UWAGA CYTOTEC,ARTHROTEC sa tylko i wylacznie 
w listkach nie luzem,nie w plastikowych pudelkach


729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi poszly 4 paczki podpasek przez dwa dni pozniej tez lecialo ale normalnie jak przy okresie ponad dwa tygodnie Czułam sie dobrze i nic mnie nie bolalo i goraczki tez nie mialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

Nikt jeszcze nie odkupił mojego pudełka arthrotec.
Mam 20 sztuk, moge sprzedać 12 lub 20 :Smile: 
Jesli jesteś zainteresowana pisz śmiało:
kredo.meta@op.pl
Kupione w polskiej aptece na recepte.
Chce w zamian tyle ile sami zapłaciliśmy.
Moge podesłac foto na maila i wysłac za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwość odbioru osobistego w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, które sprzedajecie arthotec jesteście po i wam zostało czy zrezygnowalyscie? Jeśli po to obeszło się bez komplikacji?  Jestem ciekawa, bo ciągle się waham

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy sam arthotec w zupełności wystarczy?  Jakie są szanse na powodzenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikle jekies 60% to malo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Ty się znalazłaś w tych 60 %?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego  chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
Pozdrawiam 
Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, które sprzedajecie arthotec jesteście po i wam zostało czy zrezygnowalyscie? Jeśli po to obeszło się bez komplikacji?  Jestem ciekawa, bo ciągle się waham


To sa handlary oglaszajace sie od dawna, wiec od nich niewiele sie dowiesz.

Ja jestem PO i wiekszych problemow nie bylo. Po 2 dawce krwawienie i cos wypadlo watrobkowatego i po 2 dniach dostalam silnych i regularnych skurczy i znowu cos wypadlo. Ale ja to zrobilam pierwszy i ostatni raz. Glupia bylam i tyle. Kazdy jest kowalem swojego losu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się ciągle waham, ale jestem w takiej sytuacji, że nie widzę innego wyjścia.chociaż nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
> Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego  chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
> bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
> Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
> Pozdrawiam 
> Kasia


ja robiłam zestawem w 14 tyogdniu, obyło się bez problemów,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
> Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego  chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
> bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
> Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
> Pozdrawiam 
> Kasia


Ściemniasz kobieto. Jeśli z jakiegoś powodu pierwsza paczka od WOW nie dotrze, druga wysyłają za darmo. Chcesz zarobić na czymś nieszczęściu i pewnie nawet w ciąży nie jesteś....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja się ciągle waham, ale jestem w takiej sytuacji, że nie widzę innego wyjścia.chociaż nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzę


Hej musisz wyliczyc za i przeciw, ja tez nie moge ci doradzic, bo sama jestem PO. Jak chcesz to mozemy popisac na priv, zostaw maila to odezwe sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki 8+1 z wow. Cena 450zl. Meil jolcia547@w.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny zażyłam tabetki tak jak większość tu pisze najpierw 4 sztuki za 3 godziny kolejne ju po pierwszej dawce z jakies poł godziny od życia wystopiło krwawienie leciały skrzepy po kolejnej dostałam biegunki poszłam do toalety i poczyłam jak w pewnym momencie wyleciała jaka kulka myślicie ze to to dodam ze był to 8 tydzień zrobiłam to we wtorek do dnia dziejszego leci mi krew i skrzepy tylko ze cały czas bola mnie piersi jak wam sie wydaje udało mi sie?
Pozdrawiam lolitka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zzz chętnie popisze natiziel7@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje Arthrotek w Lublinie najchętniej odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny brałam art przedwczoraj miałam silne krzewienie cała noc i delikatne bóle, na drugi dzień lekkie krwawienie a dzisiaj leci gęsta brązowa wydzielina, nie wiem czy ta brązowa wydzielina świadczy o tym czy się udało czy nie . Jak myślicie? Wizytę mam dopiero za tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może zrób sobie betę za parę dni i będziesz.widziała czy spada jeśli robiłaś wcześniej.oczywiście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Umówiłam się dzisiaj prywatnie, dam znać czy się udało ale czuję że nic z tego  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania całe opakowanie 20szt tego leku za 150zł. Mogę wysłać z możliwoscią sprawdzenia przesyłki przed odbiorem,  mój mail wiwa3991@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Słuchajcie ja tu kupiłam i umówiłam się tak że najpierw poprosiłam o oryginalne zdjęcie tego leku z dzisiejszą datą  żebym miała pewność że naprawdę ma te leki dopiero potem spytałam o sprawdzenie zawartości podczas odbiory i też się zgodziła jedyne pewne źródło !!!

Zrób tak jak ja najpierw poproś o zdjęcie z dnia obecnego i o sprawdzenie NIE MA MOŻLIWOŚCI OSZUSTWA a ryzyka nie ma wcale bo wiesz co ma być a gdyby nie było to poprostu nie odbierasz i nie  płacisz nawet złotówki prosta zasada trochę mi to zajęło z chłopakiem ale warto było 

Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skończ sie ogłaszać oszuście jeden. Te twoje brednie na inne forum !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny to Ja pisałam rano ,udało się! Ale muszę iść do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie .. :Frown:  zostało mi 11 tabletek jak któraś chętna to pisać 730185762

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opisz jak to wygladało u Ciebie bo ja mam dopiero wizyte we wtotek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Który to był tydzień uCiebie?  Jak poszło u lekarza, nic nie podejrzewał?  Czemu lyzeczkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
> Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego  chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
> bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
> Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
> Pozdrawiam 
> Kasia


Witam Cie!!!!!
Bardzo serdecznie Cię witam!!!!
 Mam nadzieję, że już dziś się cieszysz i akceptujesz swoją ciążę i swoje dziecko.
Kasiu, mam nadzieję, że z każdym dniem będziesz bardziej zadowolona z życia Twojego dziecka. Ja życzę Ci radości i szczęścia jakie daje bycie mamą. To jest ogromny cud natury. Doceń to szczęście, myślę że  wiesz, ile kobiet i mężczyzn   w dzisiejszych czasach nie może być rodzicami, bo z różnych przyczyn są bezpłodni.
Mam tylko jedną do Ciebie prośbę. Przemyśl, czy chcesz dla odzyskania części pieniędzy narazić na pozbawienie życia jakiegoś innego dziecka a dziewczynę, która będzie chciała to zrobić chcesz narazić na poranienie psychiczne a może i fizyczne na całe życie????? Czy warto????
Jeśli jeszcze nie odsprzedałaś tego środka, pomyśl może właśnie ratujesz życie małej istotki. Kilka dni temu jedna z dziewczyn na tym forum pisała, że spuściła tabletki w toalecie, aby nikomu innemu nie zaszkodziły.
Może warto??????????? Pieniądze to nie wszystko!!!!!!!!!!!!! One z czasem wrócą do Ciebie podwójnie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję Ci za te słowa.Obyś się nie myliła.Masz rację - nie zabiłam własnego i nie przyczynię się do zabicia cudzego - cały Arthrotec "wypstrykałam" do toalety i 5 razy spuściłam wodę.Mam nadzieję,że los mi to wynagrodzi i moje dziecko urodzi się zdrowe,bo przecież macierzyństwo to najlepsza rzecz jaka mnie w życiu spotkała.Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie.


Witam Cię ponownie!!!!!!
Mam nadzieję, że u Ciebie wszystko oki.
Napisz jak się czujesz?
Jeszcze raz dziękuję Ci za Arthrotec w toalecie. 
Jeszcze jedno dziecko ma szanse przeżycia.
Pozdrawiam. Nana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za idiotki zmiencie forum bo to nie jest dla was kurcze każda kobieta ma prawo sama czy chcę mieć dzieci czy nie i nie potrzebne są te wasze dretwe kawałki o spuszczeniu tabletek do toalety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skończ sie ogłaszać oszuście jeden. Te twoje brednie na inne forum !


Nie jest oszustką wysłała mi oryginalny lek ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a ciebie szlak trafia bo pewnie lipę wysyłasz i na kobietach w mega problemie się dorabiasz a ona jest uczciwa i faktycznie wysyła to co ma na fotce  więc ni wypisuj głupot tylko dlatego że jest dla ciebie konkurencją .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jest oszustką wysłała mi oryginalny lek ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a ciebie szlak trafia bo pewnie lipę wysyłasz i na kobietach w mega problemie się dorabiasz a ona jest uczciwa i faktycznie wysyła to co ma na fotce  więc ni wypisuj głupot tylko dlatego że jest dla ciebie konkurencją .


Ja swoje tabletki dostałam od siostry która pracuje w szpitalu i mi załatwiła ale wcale nie było to łatwe , jeśli nie miała bym z kont  załatwić też szukała bym w necie.A zmierzam do tego że jeśli kobieta wysyła uczciwie oryginalny środek pozwala sprawdzić zawartość to po co ją mieszać z błotem tylko dlatego że ma dostęp do środków które ogólnie ciężko zdobyć .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych sztuk. Możliwość wysyłki. Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cena 350 zl

----------


## monika476

> Witam Cię ponownie!!!!!!
> Mam nadzieję, że u Ciebie wszystko oki.
> Napisz jak się czujesz?
> Jeszcze raz dziękuję Ci za Arthrotec w toalecie. 
> Jeszcze jedno dziecko ma szanse przeżycia.
> Pozdrawiam. Nana


 Witaj!!!
  Miło, że się interesujesz. Czuję się zdecydowanie lepiej, byłam u lekarza i otwarcie powiedziałam co zrobiłam. Zbadał mnie, ciąża jest żywa, kazał być dobrej myśli, więc jestem:):):). Czuję,że będzie dobrze:)
  Daj maila to pogadamy:)
  Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie. Buziaki:)

----------


## monika476

No i po co się pienisz? Przecież żadna z nas nie napisała, że nie masz prawa usunąć ciąży.To jest forum - każdy ma prawo pisać co chce i dzielić się swoimi odczuciami.
  A Ty się tak nie pień, bo jeszcze Ci żyłka pęknie....

----------


## monika476

> Co za idiotki zmiencie forum bo to nie jest dla was kurcze każda kobieta ma prawo sama czy chcę mieć dzieci czy nie i nie potrzebne są te wasze dretwe kawałki o spuszczeniu tabletek do toalety


No i po co się pienisz? Przecież żadna z nas nie napisała, że nie masz prawa usunąć ciąży.To jest forum - każdy ma prawo pisać co chce i dzielić się swoimi odczuciami.
  A Ty się tak nie pień, bo jeszcze Ci żyłka pęknie....

----------


## monika476

> Co za idiotki zmiencie forum bo to nie jest dla was kurcze każda kobieta ma prawo sama czy chcę mieć dzieci czy nie i nie potrzebne są te wasze dretwe kawałki o spuszczeniu tabletek do toalety


No i po co się pienisz? Przecież żadna z nas nie napisała, że nie masz prawa usunąć ciąży.To jest forum - każdy ma prawo pisać co chce i dzielić się swoimi odczuciami.
  A Ty się tak nie pień, bo jeszcze Ci żyłka pęknie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Który to był tydzień uCiebie?  Jak poszło u lekarza, nic nie podejrzewał?  Czemu lyzeczkowanie?


To normalne, że jak się zgłosisz od razu po aborcji, to lekarz cie wyśle na lyzeczkowanie.  Takie są procedury,  a Ty masz prawo odmówić i dać sobie szansę na samoistne oczyszczenie. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To trochę mnie pocieszyłas, bo ja się strasznie boje tego lyzeczkowania i wizyty u lekarza jeśli oczywiście.się.uda wszystko.

----------


## tragedia

Cześć dziewczyny, jestem bardzo załamana i nie wiem co zrobić ze sobą  :Frown:  czy któraś z was ma jeszcze tabletki do sprzedania? Zalezy mi na czasie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To witaj w klubie zalamanych, ja też nie wiem co z sobą zrobić, ale jakoś to bedzie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec Warszawa 12 szt 400zł. Ktoś chętny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100zł lub całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180zł, płatne przy odbiorze, możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki przed zapłatą, w gre wchodzi także odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec cena za listek 10 tabletek 350 zl lub 12 tabletek za 500 wysyłka Z  sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą paczka idę Max 2 dni wysyłam pocztą polską możliwość wywysłania zdjęć 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomocy
hej czy jest ktoś w stanie wysłać tabletki do Niemiec  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisalas czy ktos by wyslal tabletki do niemiec ja we wtorek bede w miescie rudeshaim am ren bede tam 3 dni mam przy sobie tabletki  CYTOTEC napisz mi rano sms to moze sie dogadamy 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moge wysłać, ale raz sie juz naciąłem, wpłata tylko z gory.
Dostałem polowe pieniędzy, po wysyłce miałem dostać resztę i nic. Za granicę nie da sie wysłać z możliwością sprawdzenia
731058416

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt 250zł Warszawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś jeszcze przed i ma pełno obaw tak jak ja i brak dobrego wyjścia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosowałam w sobotę i niedzielę dzisiaj jestem już po myślę że się powiodło teraz czeka mnie wizyta u ginekologa dla pewności ale wydaje mi się że jest ok.Jeśli któraś potrzebuje to sprawdzony kontakt  724-658-276 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej prze demna i mnie to czeka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 12szt - 400zł
Tel. 697.003.991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jola masz już tabletki, kiedy zamierzasz to zrobić?  Jeśli chcesz pogadać możesz dać maila, tez jestem przed

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też jestem przed, pewnie w piątek dopiero wezmę. u mnie będzie to 6 tydzień, może początek siódmego. boję się..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Malwa ja też mam pełno obaw, mam nadzieję że w.tym tygodniu będę to miała za.sobą.i wszystko będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Angee

> Jola masz już tabletki, kiedy zamierzasz to zrobić?  Jeśli chcesz pogadać możesz dać maila, tez jestem przed


Hey. Chcesz pogadać? Ja mam właśnie przed sobą tabletki. Chyba zaraz musze zacząć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak mozesz sie wstrzymac do piatku to bedziemy sie razem wspierac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jola, Malwa, i inne Dziewczyny, które się boicie decyzji o połknięciu tabletek! Dajcie sobie jeszcze trochę czasu i nie podejmujcie decyzji, których już nie odwrócicie. Jesteście teraz dodatkowo obarczone burzą hormonalną, która wpływa na zmianę nastroju i tym łatwiej popaść w przygnębienie. Może nie macie oparcia w swoim facecie, , albo wydaje się że moment na dziecko jest absolutnie nieodpowiedni. Nikt Wam nie daje oparcia, a Wy nie macie siły chronić swoje dziecko...Proszę, spróbujcie w takim razie poszukać wsparcia w instytucjach stworzonych do tego, aby właśnie pomagać, jak choćby Nerporadnia :-) Pogadamy, może spróbujemy poszukać jakiegoś innego rozwiązania, niż trucie siebie i nie tylko?? 
 Pozdrawiam Was ciepło. Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Angee chętnie pogadam, ja jeszcze czekam na tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tego dzieciaka nigdy nie chcialam miec i nie chce. chciec tez nie bede. nie mam 18 lat ale jestem juz stara baba ktora niestety zaliczyla wpadke i jest sama. i nikt mi nie pomoze. zreszta nawet nie dopuszczam do siebie mysli ze urodze bo zrobie wszystko zeby do tego nie doszlo. wiec takie gadki o zastanowieniu sie sa nie dla mnie bo decyzja zapadla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tego dzieciaka nigdy nie chcialam miec i nie chce. chciec tez nie bede. nie mam 18 lat ale jestem juz stara baba ktora niestety zaliczyla wpadke i jest sama. i nikt mi nie pomoze. zreszta nawet nie dopuszczam do siebie mysli ze urodze bo zrobie wszystko zeby do tego nie doszlo. wiec takie gadki o zastanowieniu sie sa nie dla mnie bo decyzja zapadla.


"stara baba" to rzecz względna :-), teraz laski rodzą coraz później :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rodziłam rok temu mając 41 lat... i co Ty na to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale chcialas. a ja nienawidze dzieci i nie chce. nigdy nie chcialam i mam ta swiadomosc. jest roznica?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak nie miałam, to też nie lubiłam "bachorów" :-), i wcale nie jestem fanką obcych dzieci, tylko swoich, bo to zupełnie inna bajka. A nie wydaje Ci się, że Ci się odmieni, jak to będzie twoje własne, które Cię kocha, łazi za Tobą, jest oczywiście upierdliwe, ale nie sposób się długo na nie wściekać..? No a zresztą z wiekiem będziesz miała kogoś, kto nie tylko bierze, ale i daje, jak już z facetami nie jesteś na stałe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wybacz ale za duze ryzyko czekac czy mi sie odwidzi. z wiekiem mam coraz wiekszy odrzut od dzieci. wkur...mnie niemilosiernie a jeszcze jakby za mna lazilo to bym nerwowo nie wytrzymala. ja lubie cisze spokoj i swoja samotnosc a nie ryczenie po nochach sraczki placze pieluchy i co najmniej 20 lat kuli u nogi. koncze dyskusje bo to juz jest off top.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też jestem "starą babą" a mam sentyment do bycia w ciąży, chociaż z wiekiem rzeczywiście pojawia się więcej "dyskomfortu". Często się właśnie bardzo ładnie wygląda (no może nie na samym końcu;-) ), ale to wszystko jest niesamowite, ruchy dziecka, w ogóle jego wzrost w moim ciele, jakieś plany z nim związane,które się pojawiają, ciekawość kim będzie... Nie ciekawi Cię to? Po co iść znaną drogą, jak ta może być ciekawsza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymaj się Malwa. Ja trzymam kciuki za Ciebie, jakby co netporadnia.pl  :-)
Olga

----------


## Angee

Po pierwszej dawce najgorszy ten smak... Powstrzymanie odruchów wymiotnych.. Zobaczymy co dalej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

angee zdawaj relacje. mialam juz stad isc ale zostane...
ps. nie ciekawi mnie nic co jest zwiazane ze zbitkiem niepotrzebnych komorek w mojej macicy. nic a nic. sytuacja idealna to puste jajo plodowe na usg. chyba bym tam tanczyla z radosci. ladnie to moge wygladac i bez ciazy chociaz patrzac na kolezanki- zadnej ciaza na dobre nie wyszla. a na sama mysl ze cos ma mi sie w brzuchu ruszac robi mi sie niedobrze i slabo.i naprawde koncze temat bo juz nawet nie chce mi sie pisac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje pilnie tych tabletek, czy któraś z was ma je dostępne? Albo chociaz któraś ma chwile zeby pogadać? Musze sie komuś wyżalić, bo juz siły nie mam...
Rozważam aborcje w Niemczech albo te tabletki, co polecicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Angee dawaj znać jak idzie. Bierzesz trzy dawki pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chcesz pogadać podaj maila, tez chętnie się wyzale, zawsze to lżej jak można komuś się wygadac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

natalia118855@wp.pl napisz

----------


## Angee

Minęło pół godziny. Mam rany pod językiem i na policzkach... Brałam 4 pod język. O 21 kolejna dawka. Mam numer skąd ja brałam tabletki. Kto chce numer lub pogadac podawać maila. Będę ciagle zdawać relacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o kurcze, juz rany? to jak przyjac kolejne dawki? :/ bo to chyba 4 tabletki trzy razy co trzy godziny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja poproszę numer, mail powyżej podalam

----------


## Angee

Wysłałam
 Nie wiem jak jeszcze kolejne dawki.  ale to ze tak mi się chce wymiotów chyba nie jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisalaś mi w odp daj namiar na siebie zadzwonie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytalam ze wymioty to standard. przy takiej dawce leku na stawy to sie nie dziwie ze zoladek protestuje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Angee w ktorym jestes tygodniu jesli moge spytac? ja moge wziac tabletki dopiero w piatek. wtedy bede w 6 tygodniu i 4 dniu :/ pozno troche....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tydzień 6
Tworzy się szkielet dziecka. Funkcjonują już nerki, płuca, wątroba i serce. Rejestruje się już fale elektromagnetyczne wysyłane przez mózg człowieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny co lepszy  forte czy normalny błagam o pomoc i odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

normalny. forte ma wiecej diclofenaku wiec mozesz sie bardziej poranic jeszcze. a ilosc drugiej substancji bez zmian.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny co lepszy  forte czy normalny błagam o pomoc i odpowiedz


Hej ja brałam forte byłam w 12 tyg ale miałam kontakt z babeczką która mi sprzedała  tabletki pomagała mi wszystko się udało zamawiałam z tego numeru 724658276

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja brałam forte byłam w 12 tyg ale miałam kontakt z babeczką która mi sprzedała  tabletki pomagała mi wszystko się udało zamawiałam z tego numeru 724658276


A napisz proszę w jaki sposób brałaś że ci się udało co jaki czas i jakie ilości i czy bolało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

malwa  ja 5 .5 tyg  pomoze ? bo oszaleje  ..... zamówić normalny tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A napisz proszę w jaki sposób brałaś że ci się udało co jaki czas i jakie ilości i czy bolało


Miałam 14 szt forte i brałam do pochwy bałam się pod język że zwymiotuję i że mi się rany pod językiem zrobią do pochwy było ok bolał brzuch trochę krzyż miałam dreszcze i temperaturę .Samo mi to wszystko minęło jak  wyleciały mi skrzepy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jak bede miala tabletki to bede w 6,5 :/ musi pomoc bo nie wyobrazam sobie innej mozliwosci. jak w 12 tc pomogl to tym bardziej w polowie tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> malwa  ja 5 .5 tyg  pomoze ? bo oszaleje  ..... zamówić normalny tak


ja bym forte zamówiła bo przy art nie możesz stosować nic przeciwbólowego a w forte już masz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wlasnie nie wiem juz jak to jest. czy lepiej pod jezyk czy tam. jak tam i cos pojdzie nie tak to w szpitalu bedzie jazda. chociaz jak sie z poparzona geba pojedzie to tez. ratunku nie wiem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jak bede miala tabletki to bede w 6,5 :/ musi pomoc bo nie wyobrazam sobie innej mozliwosci. jak w 12 tc pomogl to tym bardziej w polowie tego.


Moja przyjaciółka była w 16 tyg i tez art pomógł więc w 6 powinno się udać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

malwa  też masz zwykły?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zwykly. jak poczytalam na women on web ze to pod jezyk to stwierdzilam ze nie bede wypalac geby. bo jak pozniej rozmawiac? od razu bedzie wiadomo ze cos bralam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wlasnie nie wiem juz jak to jest. czy lepiej pod jezyk czy tam. jak tam i cos pojdzie nie tak to w szpitalu bedzie jazda. chociaz jak sie z poparzona geba pojedzie to tez. ratunku nie wiem...


Ja tam nie wiem ale z tego co mi tłumaczyła osoba która się na tym zna to pod język jest właśnie bardziej wykrywalny bo trafia bezpośrednio do organizmu a do p....nie bo możesz się podmyć i palcami resztki wyciągnąć a niema go we krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja 5 lat temu bralam forte  nie pod jezyk absolutnie ..... odradzam    ale dostałam takiego krwotoku ze  szok karetka mnie odwiozla  zas musze przez to przejsc az sie boje i nie wiem czy zwykły tez podziała czy tamten nie był forte za mocny i tak sie stało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja przyjaciółka była w 16 tyg i tez art pomógł więc w 6 powinno się udać


no to niezle zaryzykowala! i co wszystko ok czy w szpitalu wyladowala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zwykly. jak poczytalam na women on web ze to pod jezyk to stwierdzilam ze nie bede wypalac geby. bo jak pozniej rozmawiac? od razu bedzie wiadomo ze cos bralam...


W zwykłym też jest rdzeń z diklo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja 5 lat temu bralam forte  nie pod jezyk absolutnie ..... odradzam    ale dostałam takiego krwotoku ze  szok karetka mnie odwiozla  zas musze przez to przejsc az sie boje i nie wiem czy zwykły tez podziała czy tamten nie był forte za mocny i tak sie stało


i jak sie to skonczylo jak odwiozla Cie karetka? nie zorientowali sie? zadnych  badan? w histpacie zapewne by to wykryli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to niezle zaryzykowala! i co wszystko ok czy w szpitalu wyladowala?


Dała radę w domu bez wizyty w szpitalu ale ból był niesamowity i nie były to już skrzepy tylko całe jajo .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyszczenie !!!!!!    nikt sie nie kanoł ale bym sie wykrwawila na amen

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zwykłym też jest rdzeń z diklo


tak ale 0,5 w zwyklym a 0,75 w forte. wiec jak pod jezyk to wypali bardziej. a jak w p.. to nie wiem ktory. myslalam ze wezme pod jezyk i teraz juz mnie skolowalyscie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jutro juz bede miec tablety boze zwariuje ze stresu----- malwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak sie to skonczylo jak odwiozla Cie karetka? nie zorientowali sie? zadnych  badan? w histpacie zapewne by to wykryli.


Jak to nie zorientowali niema opcji jak zabiera kar do szpitala bo przecież lek we krwi jest do 72h a poza tym skurcze macicy same z siebie się nie robią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem juz 5 lat po i nic nie przyszło nikt sie nie kapnoł nic nie wyszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jutro juz bede miec tablety boze zwariuje ze stresu----- malwa


ja tez bede jutro miec ale nie moge wziac do piatku :/ bylas na usg juz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak byłam   5 tydz

----------


## Angee

Podaj mi maila to ci wyślę numer. Nie chce publicznie udostępnić danych a mój mail to imię i nazwisko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

canel5@02.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj mi maila to ci wyślę numer. Nie chce publicznie udostępnić danych a mój mail to imię i nazwisko


moj tez ma imie i nazwisko  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny macie namiar na jakiegoś rzetelnego sprzedawcę z kont brałyście art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo potrzebuję art a u mnie nikt mi nie wystawi recepty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> canel5@02.pl


napisalam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo potrzebuję art a u mnie nikt mi nie wystawi recepty


jutro odbieram swoje, jak bedzie pewnik to dam znac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbuj w aptece bez recepty

----------


## Angee

Jestem w 7 tyg. Lecz moja sprawa ma się inaczej niż większości z was. Mam astmę i w maju gdy zaszłam w ciążę byłam na sterydach lekarka powiedziała mi że mam się nie nastawiac że nie wiadomo co z tego Będzie ponieważ w 6 tygodniu nie było zarodka! Tylko pecherzyk! Więc myślę że jest na tyle słaba ciąża że powinno się udac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny macie namiar na jakiegoś rzetelnego sprzedawcę z kont brałyście art


zamawiałam tu 724-658-276  było ok paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Angee

Malwa nie mogę wysłać wiadomosci. Nie ma takiego maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7 tyg. Lecz moja sprawa ma się inaczej niż większości z was. Mam astmę i w maju gdy zaszłam w ciążę byłam na sterydach lekarka powiedziała mi że mam się nie nastawiac że nie wiadomo co z tego Będzie ponieważ w 6 tygodniu nie było zarodka! Tylko pecherzyk! Więc myślę że jest na tyle słaba ciąża że powinno się udac


zazdroszcze...ja od tygodnia prawie nie jem, zdycham z glodu, pale, biore leki antydepresyjne i nasenne. ledwo zyje. wczoraj spadla mi bolesnosc cyckow, juz takie napompowane nie sa ale dzisiaj znowu napierdalaja. poza tym zadnych wiecej oznak. nic. a usg przede mna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamawiałam tu 724-658-276  było ok paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


zwariuje zanim zamówię te tabletki bardzo bym chciała być już po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Malwa nie mogę wysłać wiadomosci. Nie ma takiego maila


to mail do Joli ale mozemy sie porozumiec bo juz napisalam. tam jest blad , wpisz o2.pl a nie 02.pl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zwariuje zanim zamówię te tabletki bardzo bym chciała być już po


też tak miałam najgorsza była niepewność czy przyjdzie to na co czekam .zamawiaj tylko ze sprawdzeniem oszustów nie brakuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> też tak miałam najgorsza była niepewność czy przyjdzie to na co czekam .zamawiaj tylko ze sprawdzeniem oszustów nie brakuje.


Wiem właśnie ale nie wszyscy tak chcą wysyłać ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sluchajcie jak aplikowalyscie to dowcipnie? ile tabletek, na jaka glebokosc i co ile godzin? bo juz zdurnialam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale tu bajzel się robi, dziewczyny ..i jeszcze te prolajfy do tego  :Smile: 

kobiety, najwięcej info na temat aborcji farmakologicznej i opisy dziewczyn, które mają to za sobą, macie na maszwybor.net - tylko trzeba się zalogować - ale przynajmniej jest pewność, że nie spotkacie tam nikogo nawiedzonego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## angee

wzięte ostatnie 3 i nic...
wziełam drugi raz i w połowie zwymiotowałam więc reszte tabletek rozgniotłam i dopiero wzięłam do buzi
teraz też rozgniotłam bo tego nie da sie po prostu ssać... ochydny smak który owoduje wymioty a do tego te rany tworzące się w buzi....
jestem załamana... myślałam że coś zacznie się dziać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięte ostatnie 3 i nic...
> wziełam drugi raz i w połowie zwymiotowałam więc reszte tabletek rozgniotłam i dopiero wzięłam do buzi
> teraz też rozgniotłam bo tego nie da sie po prostu ssać... ochydny smak który owoduje wymioty a do tego te rany tworzące się w buzi....
> jestem załamana... myślałam że coś zacznie się dziać...


poczekaj do rana ponoć dziala z opóżnieniem.... kurde dobre mialas te tablety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzięte ostatnie 3 i nic...
> wziełam drugi raz i w połowie zwymiotowałam więc reszte tabletek rozgniotłam i dopiero wzięłam do buzi
> teraz też rozgniotłam bo tego nie da sie po prostu ssać... ochydny smak który owoduje wymioty a do tego te rany tworzące się w buzi....
> jestem załamana... myślałam że coś zacznie się dziać...


jak sytuacja??

----------


## Angee

Mam okres, krwawienie takie średnie
 Brzuch nie boli. Żadne strzępy nie wylecialy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam pana 22  wszystko sie zgadza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam okres, krwawienie takie średnie
>  Brzuch nie boli. Żadne strzępy nie wylecialy.


to w sumie lekko przechodzisz. to dobrze. ciekawe kiedy sie rozkreci. zadnej goraczki? nic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam tablety

----------


## Angee

No właśnie bardzo lekko. Wczoraj czułam się źle i bałam się tego bólu ale nic w brzuchu nie czuje. Mam nadzieję że się uda. Wam życzę powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Angee daj znać czy się udało. Idziesz do lekarza sprawdzić czy robisz betę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jola i kiefy masz zamiar zacząć brać? Doustnie czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wziełam do srodka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To daj znać jak idzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

narazie nic nic nie boli sprzatam z nerwów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
> Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
> Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
> Tel. 731 058 416
> Pozdrawiam


masz nadal te tabletki ? odebralabym osobiscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwość odbioru osobistego w Poznaniu. kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tam Jola coś juz się zaczelo dziać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Malwa!!! Nie bierz tych tabletek. To dziecko to dla Ciebie szansa na zmianę życia. I na doświadczenie cudownej miłości. Nie rezygnuj z niej ze strachu. Sama mam piątkę dzieci, wiem co mówię. Modlimy się za Ciebie do piątku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie Art 20 tabletek sprzedam za 200 zł plus koszt wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Malwa!!! Nie bierz tych tabletek. To dziecko to dla Ciebie szansa na zmianę życia. I na doświadczenie cudownej miłości. Nie rezygnuj z niej ze strachu. Sama mam piątkę dzieci, wiem co mówię. Modlimy się za Ciebie do piątku.



ta, jasne....piątka dzieci i czas na to, żeby jeszcze na forach siedzieć....puknij sie w łeb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ta, jasne....piątka dzieci i czas na to, żeby jeszcze na forach siedzieć....puknij sie w łeb


dołączam się do życzenia puknięcia się
i proszę nie podpisywać się moim imieniem
a wódki i pacierza nigdy nie odmawiam także dzięx za modlitwę ale trafiłaś na ateistkę i nawet nie próbuj mnie nawracać. od tego są inne miejsca w necie, znajdziesz coś dla siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorki. Nie chciałam się tak podpisać, to miał być temat, że to do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na kasinekelo1992@gmail.com oszustka!!! Zapakowala mi papierki w puste opakowanie, nie dajcie się nabrać. Żeruje na cudzym nieszczęściu. Nazywa się Katarzyna Kowalska z poznania i często się ogłasza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

laski które są w trakcie eksperymentu- jak sytuacja? działa coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki za info bo wlasnie zamawialam od tej kowalskiej . Macie jakies sprawdzone dziewczyny ? Zalezy mi na szybkiej wysylce. I na szybkim znalezeniu kogos normalnego .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> masz nadal te tabletki ? odebralabym osobiscie


W czwartek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W czwartek


Jutro sie skontaktuje telefonicznie . Prosze ich nie sprzedawac. Jesten z okolic bielska wiec daleko nie mam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem komu juz można ufać, chyba tylko sobie. Tez musze skombinowac 2 i nie wiem skąd, a nie stać mnie na kolejną stratę pieniędzy. Trzeba uważać jak nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupowałam tu sprawdzenie miałam i  leki w blistrach 724 658 276 jak cos to sobie zadzwoncie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jest udało sie poszło wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jola i jak się czujesz, wszystko w porządku?  Bez komplikacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny wczoraj byłam u lekarza nie widział ciąży tylko jakies cysty przepisał Orgametril jak wam sie wydaje brać je po poronieniu przez arhotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny wczoraj byłam u lekarza nie widział ciąży tylko jakies cysty przepisał Orgametril jak wam sie wydaje brać je po poronieniu przez arhotec


bierz jak nie wezmiesz mogą rosnąć i pęknąć a wtedy stół operacyjny i zagrożenie życia. a tak przynajmniej się wchłonął i wrócisz do normy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## nowaja

Czesc dziewczyny ja juz jestem po ..chetnie udziele wskazowek i wszelkiej pomocy bylam pod stala opieka gin..i jest wszystko w porzadku ..mam do sprzedania rowniez art. 12 tab.caleo pakowanie kupowane na recepte ktora kosztwala mnie 200zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamawiałam tu 724-658-276  było ok paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


Jaki koszt??? błagam pomóżcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny ja juz jestem po ..chetnie udziele wskazowek i wszelkiej pomocy bylam pod stala opieka gin..i jest wszystko w porzadku ..mam do sprzedania rowniez art. 12 tab.caleo pakowanie kupowane na recepte ktora kosztwala mnie 200zł


zamierzam dzis wziac dopochwowo, udziel wskazowek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak wszystko ok wszystko wyleciało  pozniej skrzepy  czuje sie dobrze  jeszcze uzg i bede wiedzieć trzymajcie sie dziewczyny będzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupowałam tu sprawdzenie miałam i  leki w blistrach 724 658 276 jak cos to sobie zadzwoncie


moja paczka również dziś dotarła i wszystko w jak najlepszym porządku zaczynam oby pomogło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza dawka 4tabletki  pod język jedna do pochwowo w sumie przy drugiej dawce lekarz kazał jeszcze jedna i w ciag 12godzin bylam juz po ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny co myślicie, beta mi wyszła <2,00 to chyba wyklucza ciążę ale czy taki wynik jest normalny?  Juz się pogubilam, a do lekarza mam dopiero za tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwsza dawka 4tabletki  pod język jedna do pochwowo w sumie przy drugiej dawce lekarz kazał jeszcze jedna i w ciag 12godzin bylam juz po ..


a w ktorym tyg bylas? ja chyba wszystkie dopochwowo wezme. 3 razy po 4 tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja paczka również dziś dotarła i wszystko w jak najlepszym porządku zaczynam oby pomogło


Dziewczyny zaczęłam o 12 ;30 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę do pochwy o 16;30 biorę kolejną  minęło 3 godziny od tj pierwszej mam ból pleców i brzucha i okropne dreszcze na podpasce pokazały się plamki krwi na razie takie jak z rozciętego palca czekam na dalsze efekty a jak u was Nelka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak jak w tytule, odsprzedam nowe opakowanie z apteki 20szt w opakowaniu. oto mój mail : wiwa3991@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zaczęłam o 12 ;30 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę do pochwy o 16;30 biorę kolejną  minęło 3 godziny od tj pierwszej mam ból pleców i brzucha i okropne dreszcze na podpasce pokazały się plamki krwi na razie takie jak z rozciętego palca czekam na dalsze efekty a jak u was Nelka


ja biore pierwsza dawke dzis kolo 21. wiec bedziemy w kontakcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja biore pierwsza dawke dzis kolo 21. wiec bedziemy w kontakcie


Jestem już po 2 dawce wzięłam o 16;30 ostatnią biorę 18;30 mam bardzo mocny ból brzucha krwawienie puki co znikome

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam to tydzien temu w poniedziałek dziś wykonałam test ciążowy płytkowy i jest nadal druga kreska bardzo blada ale jest czy nadal jestem w ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobiłam to tydzien temu w poniedziałek dziś wykonałam test ciążowy płytkowy i jest nadal druga kreska bardzo blada ale jest czy nadal jestem w ciąży


dopiero po 3 tygodniach robi sie plytkowy, zrob dwa testy z krwi w odstepie dwoch lub trzech dni, jesli beta bedzie spadac to nie jestes

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie piecze w język. Nie ma rdzenia. Oryginalny Cytotec marki pfizer prosto z Apteki. 
12 szt 400zł

 Tel 697.003.991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedanie arthotec biało niebieskie opakowanie pfizer, 12 tabletek za 110 zł lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek za 190, jeśli chodzi o przesyłke to można sobie wybrać opcje dostawy, wchodzi oczywiście w gre sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłaceniem, możliwy także odbiór osobisty ale tylko i wyłącznie w Poznaniu, na życzenie moge oczywiście wysłać zdjęcia z paragonem i numerem apteki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

elkoola88@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po 2 dawce wzięłam o 16;30 ostatnią biorę 18;30 mam bardzo mocny ból brzucha krwawienie puki co znikome


dziewczyny udało się jestem już po poleciały skrzepy mnóstwo i bardzo ciemna krew ze śluzem brzuch jużtak nie boli i czuję że moje piersi zrobiły się miej obrzmiałe teraz krwawię mocniej jak przy okresie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny udało się jestem już po poleciały skrzepy mnóstwo i bardzo ciemna krew ze śluzem brzuch jużtak nie boli i czuję że moje piersi zrobiły się miej obrzmiałe teraz krwawię mocniej jak przy okresie


jak zdobyłaś tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak zdobyłaś tabletki


Tak jak już pisałam zamawiałam z tego numeru 724 658 276 paczkę  dostałam ze sprawdzeniem przyszła szybko i kontakt ok trzymam za ciebie kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w mega kropce potrzebuje tych tabletek jak zbawienia już mnie 2 razy oszukali pomocy proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po pierwszej dawce. o 24 i 3 rano kolejna. oby sie udalo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej wziełam pierwsza dawke w niedziele o 17 następną  o 20 zaczeło się lekkie krwawienie wyleciało cos typu skrzep czerwony i o godzinie 23 wziełam ostatnią dawke krwawienie nie było mocne wrecz powiem ze małe następnego dnia tylko pociekło wiecej i wyleciał następny skrzep pózniej krwawienie coraz to mniejsze wrecz tylko przy sikaniu. Dziś ( środa ) tylko brązowo czerwone upławy. Myslicie że sie udało czy jednak nie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej wziełam pierwsza dawke w niedziele o 17 następną  o 20 zaczeło się lekkie krwawienie wyleciało cos typu skrzep czerwony i o godzinie 23 wziełam ostatnią dawke krwawienie nie było mocne wrecz powiem ze małe następnego dnia tylko pociekło wiecej i wyleciał następny skrzep pózniej krwawienie coraz to mniejsze wrecz tylko przy sikaniu. Dziś ( środa ) tylko brązowo czerwone upławy. Myslicie że sie udało czy jednak nie ?


podobno test z bety by to potwierdzil. a najlepiej usg jak przestanie sie krwawic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

halo halo, jest tu ktoś kto jest w trakcie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupowałam tu sprawdzenie miałam i  leki w blistrach 724 658 276 jak cos to sobie zadzwoncie


ile dalas za tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po drugiej dawce pojawila sie zywoczerwona krew jak w okres. zero bolu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po. akcja zakonczona powodzeniem. po 3 dawce kilka wiekszych skurczy i wielkie plum na toalecie. troche wiecej krwi niz przy okresie. teraz czas oczyszczenia. dzieki za wsparcie wszystkim ktorzy ze mną byli. jest ulga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile dalas za tabletki?


Hej czekałam jeden dzień co do ceny to musisz sama pogadać ja wcisnęłam że jestem samotną matką bez kasy i wogle i się z nią dogadałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak już pisałam zamawiałam z tego numeru 724 658 276 paczkę  dostałam ze sprawdzeniem przyszła szybko i kontakt ok trzymam za ciebie kciuki


zamówiłam i czekam z niecierpliwością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

]
Ja bylam w 4tygodniu ..nie bierz do pochwowo wszystkiego jedna wystarczy plus 4pod język w środku sa rdzenie które mogą uszkodzić ściankę w większej dawce przy oczyszczaniu zejdzie ci wszystko w sumie u mnie oczyszczaniie trwalo 10dni ..przygotuj wode do picia bo byly przypadki odwodnienia pijcie duzo wody przed zjedzcie cos bo biegunka tez da o sobie poznać..dodam ze krwawienie bylo dopiero po trzeciej dawce wiec bez paniki bo każdy organizm reaguje inaczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ]
> Ja bylam w 4tygodniu ..nie bierz do pochwowo wszystkiego jedna wystarczy plus 4pod język w środku sa rdzenie które mogą uszkodzić ściankę w większej dawce przy oczyszczaniu zejdzie ci wszystko w sumie u mnie oczyszczaniie trwalo 10dni ..przygotuj wode do picia bo byly przypadki odwodnienia pijcie duzo wody przed zjedzcie cos bo biegunka tez da o sobie poznać..dodam ze krwawienie bylo dopiero po trzeciej dawce wiec bez paniki bo każdy organizm reaguje inaczej


wszystkie brałam dopochwowo i było ok a byłam w 14 tygodniu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie arthrotec w biało niebieskim opakowaniu 12 tab za 100 zł  20 tab za 200 zł. elkaola88@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy jest tu ktos? Mam problem i chcialabym sie poradzic kogos co zrobic. Chodzi o to,ze dzis zamawiam tabletki Arthrotec Forte na pozbycie sie niechcianej ciaży. Lecz jest problem,poniewaz jestem w 6 miesiącu i nie wiem czy usunięcie tymi tabletkami jest nadal mozliwe. Prosze tylko nie pytajcie czemu to robie....lub nie piszcie ze zwariowalam czy cos takiego. Powod mam ogromny i po prostu jestem zmuszona to zrobic. Moje pytanie to czy usuniecie tymi tabletkami jest nadal mozliwe a jesli tak to ile i jak je wziac?
Proszę,pomóżcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy jest tu ktos? Mam problem i chcialabym sie poradzic kogos co zrobic. Chodzi o to,ze dzis zamawiam tabletki Arthrotec Forte na pozbycie sie niechcianej ciaży. Lecz jest problem,poniewaz jestem w 6 miesiącu i nie wiem czy usunięcie tymi tabletkami jest nadal mozliwe. Prosze tylko nie pytajcie czemu to robie....lub nie piszcie ze zwariowalam czy cos takiego. Powod mam ogromny i po prostu jestem zmuszona to zrobic. Moje pytanie to czy usuniecie tymi tabletkami jest nadal mozliwe a jesli tak to ile i jak je wziac?
> Proszę,pomóżcie.


To jest bardzo ale to bardzo ryzykowne...podejrzewam ze nie skonczyloby sie na usunieciu a po prostu przedwczesnie urodzisz. Druga opcja jest taka ze te tabletki dzialaja maksymalnie do 9 tygodnia, czasem udaje sie i w 12-14 ale raczej uszkodzisz płód niż usuniesz ciążę albo się wykrwawisz... :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wszystkie brałam dopochwowo i było ok a byłam w 14 tygodniu .


ja też dopochwowo, wg zaleceń z women.. 3 serie po 4 tabletki, elegancko czyści. 6 tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam oryginalne opakowania arthrotec 20szt.data ważności do 2018 roku możliwa wysyłka oraz jej sprawdzenie lub odbiór osobisty waszawa.więcej info na tel.501921894

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest bardzo ale to bardzo ryzykowne...podejrzewam ze nie skonczyloby sie na usunieciu a po prostu przedwczesnie urodzisz. Druga opcja jest taka ze te tabletki dzialaja maksymalnie do 9 tygodnia, czasem udaje sie i w 12-14 ale raczej uszkodzisz płód niż usuniesz ciążę albo się wykrwawisz... :/


pomoże ale zwykły.czasem trzeba kuracje powtórzyć al. enajpierw upewnij się u ginekologa czy się udało i nie u swojego tylko prywatnie bo możesz go sobie spalic i drugiego takiego nie znajdziesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

Cały czas mam pudeło do sprzedania (ewentalnie 12 sztuk jeśli komus wystarczy).
Pudełko zamówilismy z dziewczyną ale ostatecznie nie zostało wykorzystane. Wazne do kwietnia 2018.
Jeśli ktos jest zainteresowany to zapraszam.
Moge podesłac zdjecia na maila.
Mozemy umówić sie na odbiór osobisty lub wysyłke z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zapłata.
tutaj mail do kontaktu: kredo.meta@op.pl

Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy jest tu ktos? Mam problem i chcialabym sie poradzic kogos co zrobic. Chodzi o to,ze dzis zamawiam tabletki Arthrotec Forte na pozbycie sie niechcianej ciaży. Lecz jest problem,poniewaz jestem w 6 miesiącu i nie wiem czy usunięcie tymi tabletkami jest nadal mozliwe. Prosze tylko nie pytajcie czemu to robie....lub nie piszcie ze zwariowalam czy cos takiego. Powod mam ogromny i po prostu jestem zmuszona to zrobic. Moje pytanie to czy usuniecie tymi tabletkami jest nadal mozliwe a jesli tak to ile i jak je wziac?
> Proszę,pomóżcie.


hej ja byłam w 5 miesiącu i było ok brałam art forte 18 szt i wszystkie dopochwowo Pani Krystyna bardzo mi pomogła to jej kontakt 724*658*276*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie piecze w język. Nie ma rdzenia. Oryginalny Cytotec marki pfizer prosto z Apteki.*
12 szt 400zł

Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec w biało niebieskim opakowaniu pfizer za 12 tabletek 100 zł, jeśli chodzi o przesyłke to jest możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność po odbiorze, elkaola88@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej ja byłam w 5 miesiącu i było ok brałam art forte 18 szt i wszystkie dopochwowo Pani Krystyna bardzo mi pomogła to jej kontakt 724*658*276*




A mogłabyś mi opowiedzieć jak było? Żyjesz os cie bolało itd?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogłabyś mi opowiedzieć jak było? Żyjesz os cie bolało itd?


Czy coś cię bolało *

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy coś cię bolało *


żyje było b.ciężko bardzo bolało nie życzę tego najgorszemu wrogowi ale ja nie miałam innego wyjścia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie potrafiłam tego zrobić...odwlekałam i odwlekałam wzięcie tabletek...ciągle o tym myślałam, ciągle łapałam się na tym ,że głaskałam swój brzuch...co z tego, że jestem po 40, przecież mimo to mogę być super mamą...zmieniłam decyzję...postanowiłam urodzić...poszłam do lekarza i wyszłam zapłakana... dostałam skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie, gdyż ciąża była martwa...zamiast się cieszyć , że problem mam z głowy ja wyłam...wyłam , gdy w szpitalu kładłam się na fotel do zabiegu i wyję nadal...dotarło do mnie, że straciłam cząstkę siebie, coś dla mnie ważnego...to był 9 tydz...
Jeżeli macie jakiekolwiek wątpliwości , jesteście słabe psychicznie nie róbcie tego...sumienie i poczucie winy nie da wam spokojnie żyć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy jest tu ktos? Mam problem i chcialabym sie poradzic kogos co zrobic. Chodzi o to,ze dzis zamawiam tabletki Arthrotec Forte na pozbycie sie niechcianej ciaży. Lecz jest problem,poniewaz jestem w 6 miesiącu i nie wiem czy usunięcie tymi tabletkami jest nadal mozliwe. Prosze tylko nie pytajcie czemu to robie....lub nie piszcie ze zwariowalam czy cos takiego. Powod mam ogromny i po prostu jestem zmuszona to zrobic. Moje pytanie to czy usuniecie tymi tabletkami jest nadal mozliwe a jesli tak to ile i jak je wziac?
> Proszę,pomóżcie.


W 6 miesiącu co najwyżej uszkodzisz płód i urodzisz chore dziecko. 
Najlepszym wyjściem urodzić i zostawić w szpitalu. Ewentualnie sama poszukaj rodziców dla dziecka (adopcja ze wskazaniem)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie potrafiłam tego zrobić...odwlekałam i odwlekałam wzięcie tabletek...ciągle o tym myślałam, ciągle łapałam się na tym ,że głaskałam swój brzuch...co z tego, że jestem po 40, przecież mimo to mogę być super mamą...zmieniłam decyzję...postanowiłam urodzić...poszłam do lekarza i wyszłam zapłakana... dostałam skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie, gdyż ciąża była martwa...zamiast się cieszyć , że problem mam z głowy ja wyłam...wyłam , gdy w szpitalu kładłam się na fotel do zabiegu i wyję nadal...dotarło do mnie, że straciłam cząstkę siebie, coś dla mnie ważnego...to był 9 tydz...
> Jeżeli macie jakiekolwiek wątpliwości , jesteście słabe psychicznie nie róbcie tego...sumienie i poczucie winy nie da wam spokojnie żyć...


Chciałabym Ci pomóc. Niech to, że sama nie zdecydowałaś się na zabicie tego dziecka, będzie dla Ciebie pocieszeniem. Widocznie tak miało być (Ty nic nie zrobiłaś przeciwko temu dziecku). Może nadasz (nadacie) mu imię. Wiem, że wielu kobietom w takiej sytuacji przyniosło to ulgę. Bardzo dobrze, że przestrzegasz inne panie. Bardzo Ci współczuję i pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ból żołądka po atc ? normalne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj od 18.00 przyjmowalam arthrotec- 4 co 3 godz.. kolo polnocy zaczelam mocno krwawic, bardziej niz podczas okresu, ale skrzepy byly male- to ze wzgledu na wczesna ciaze? jestem/ bylam 5 dni po terminie miesiaczki. teraz jestt godz 12.00 a ja coraz mniej krwawie. to mozliwe zebym tak szybko sie oczyscila, wlasnie ze wzgledu na wczesna ciaze? krwawilam mocno do okolo 8 rano, a teraz ustepuje

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli potrzebujesz szybko i bezpiecznie sprawdzonego zestawu poronnego, który został sprawdzony przez wiele pań ze skutkiem pozytywnym to zadzwoń pod numer 883125454 - Wszystkiego się dowiesz, możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem lub sprawdzeniem zawartości, bądź odbiór osobisty. Nie zamawiaj od oszustów i naciągaczy, których wiedza opiera się na domysłach. Zamów produkt, który jest bezpieczny dla zdrowia i skuteczny w 100%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
Pozdrawiam 
Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj od 18.00 przyjmowalam arthrotec- 4 co 3 godz.. kolo polnocy zaczelam mocno krwawic, bardziej niz podczas okresu, ale skrzepy byly male- to ze wzgledu na wczesna ciaze? jestem/ bylam 5 dni po terminie miesiaczki. teraz jestt godz 12.00 a ja coraz mniej krwawie. to mozliwe zebym tak szybko sie oczyscila, wlasnie ze wzgledu na wczesna ciaze? krwawilam mocno do okolo 8 rano, a teraz ustepuje


pomozcie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idź dla spokoju na usg i będziesz wszystko wiedziała. Możliwe, że to ze względu na tak wczesna ciążę takie małe krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witaj też tak miałam że bardzo mało krwawiłam to normalne przy wczesnej ciąży. Zostały Ci jeszcze jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
> Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
> bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
> Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
> Pozdrawiam 
> Kasia


Co za ściema.... 12 tydzien to nie jest żadna granica, ja sama robiłam w czternastym. Poza tym, gdy nawet jedna przesyłka nie dojdzie, to druga Womenki wysyłają ZA DARMO! Nieładnie tak żerować na czyimś nieszczęściu !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tabletek za 100 zł, lub całe opakowanie tzw 20 tabletek za 180 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatność u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty ale tylko i wyłącznie w Poznaniu,  na życzenie moge wysłać zdjęcia. elkaola88@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tabletek za 100 zł, lub całe opakowanie tzw 20 tabletek za 180 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatność u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty ale tylko i wyłącznie w Poznaniu,  na życzenie moge wysłać zdjęcia. elkaola88@gmail.com


Co oszukałas dziewczyne, wysylając jej papiery w op. Arthrotecu i teraz zmienilas adres email, niestety łatwo Cie rozpoznać po pisowni( jaki zbieg okoliczności kasinekelo juz się nie ogłasza, za to na następny dzień ogłasza się elkaola i też z Poznania, i też TYLKO odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. ODDAJ KASĘ TEJ CO JĄ NACIĄGNEŁAŚ!!! Pluje na ciebie zdziro!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witaj też tak miałam że bardzo mało krwawiłam to normalne przy wczesnej ciąży. Zostały Ci jeszcze jakieś tabletki?


zostaly mi dwie, krwawie jak przy miesiaczce, jednak tylko przy wizytach w toalecie, poza tym lekkie plamienie. na usg pojde ale w weekend nikt mnie nie przyjmnie, a na sor nie pojade.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez myślę, że to ta oszustka tylko zmieniła adres. Odkąd tamta dziewczyna napisała kasinekelo1992@gmail.com się nie ogłasza a pojawiła się ta oszUstka. Uważajcie dziewczyny!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CZy któraś z was ma odsprzedać 4 tab art? Potrzebuję tylko tyle bo mam 8 a moja koleżanka tak jak my zaszła w nieplanowaną ciążę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba teraz bardzo uwazac bo jest duzo oszustów pseudo doktorów i specjalistow ludzie poczuli kase 
ale trzeba to eliminowac . Zapłacic kilkanascie groszy wiecej za sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata bo jest taka opcja  pojsc na poczta dopytac jak ma jakas watpliwosci to nic nie kosztuje 
Ale na pocieszenie mogę napisać ze ze wszystkim teraz tak jest na tabletkach odchudzajacych ktore zamawialam  tez jest masa cwaniakow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moge oddac 2 za darmo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie piecze w język. Nie ma rdzenia. Oryginalny Cytotec marki pfizer prosto z Apteki

12 szt 400zł

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka

Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłabym wdzięczna  :Smile:  a skąd miałaś art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec jest drogi prawdziwy kosztuje prawie 1000 zl zapytaj w aptece

----------


## urzytkownik1

sprzedam arthrotec tanio oryginalne opakowanie  20 sztuk szybko i dyskretnie .kontakt tel.781278014.

----------


## urzytkownik1

sprzedam arthrotec tanio oryginalne opakowanie 20 sztuk szybko i dyskretnie .kontakt tel.781278014.

----------


## urzytkownik2

sprzedam arthrotec tanio i pewnie .781278014 tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć pilnie kupię arthrotec z krakowa z odbiorem osobistym, w sprawie kontaktu proszę pisać na miala magda.odys@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłabym wdzięczna  a skąd miałaś art?


kupilam od jakiegos faceta z ogloszenia- okazaly sie prawdziwe. jestem z bydgoszczy, jesli mialabym wyslac to wtedy koszt przesylki na konto, za same tabletki nie chce nic..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 12 tab za 100 zł, lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tab za 180 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości o raz płatność po u kuriera, oczywiście mozliwy także odbiór osobisty ale w Poznaniu. elkaola88@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec marki Pfizer 50mg diklofenak 0,2 mizoprostol, lek zakupiony w aptece na receptę, wcześniej go stosowałam na staw skokowy, troszkę tego leku mam więc mogę odsprzedać 12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek, nr serii i termin ważności B12346 05/2018, mogła bym wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dla potwierdzenia mogę oczywiście zdjęcie wysłać, zapytania proszę kierować na adres mailowy : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam taki mały dylemat związany z tabletkami podobnymi a ciąża... Mianowicie chodzi mi o to że 11.05.16 r. byłam w szpitalu i dostałam tabletki na poronienie bo moje dziecko było zbyt chore by mogło samodzielnie przeżyć... Wadą cewy mózgowej... Teraz po prostu boje się że mogę być znów w ciąży bo okresu nadal nie mam... Czy może być tak że teraz moje dziecko będzie znów chore po takich tabletkach choć nie było wady genetycznej. Chce również wspomnieć że normalnie urodziłam i tylko zostałam wyczyszczona.... Nie dość tego biorę tabletki antyalergiczne i nie wiem czy będą mieć jakiś niepożądany wpływ na płód??? Proszę pomóżcie rozwiać moje wątpliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny które są po: mija prawie tydzień od poronienia a wciąż strasznie bolą mnie cycki, w nocy to wręcz rwą. poza tym lekkie brązowe plamienie. brak kasy na usg w tym miesiącu i zastanawia mnie o co chodzi i czy może tak być a jeśli tak to jak długo??

----------


## KobietawSieci

Pytanie na samym wstępie, czym wykonałaś aborcję? 
jeśli orginalnym zestawem od whw lub wow to tak, może być tak długo
wszystko zależy od tego w którym tygodniu robilas aborcję, wyglada na to że było to po 9 tygodniu
objawy mogą utrzymywać się do 2 tygodni po

jeśli użyłaś artortek to niestety tutaj pewności  może nie być i koniecznie musisz potwierdzić powodzenie
aby to zrobic możesz wykonać pomiar betahcg z krwi na przykład dziś i w czwartek, jesli wynik czwartkowy będzie mniejszy niż dzisiejszy to aborcja zakończyla się powodzeniem

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Witam. Mam taki mały dylemat związany z tabletkami podobnymi a ciąża... Mianowicie chodzi mi o to że 11.05.16 r. byłam w szpitalu i dostałam tabletki na poronienie bo moje dziecko było zbyt chore by mogło samodzielnie przeżyć... Wadą cewy mózgowej... Teraz po prostu boje się że mogę być znów w ciąży bo okresu nadal nie mam... Czy może być tak że teraz moje dziecko będzie znów chore po takich tabletkach choć nie było wady genetycznej. Chce również wspomnieć że normalnie urodziłam i tylko zostałam wyczyszczona.... Nie dość tego biorę tabletki antyalergiczne i nie wiem czy będą mieć jakiś niepożądany wpływ na płód??? Proszę pomóżcie rozwiać moje wątpliwości


Okres po poronieniu aborcyjnym może pojawić się od 4 do 6 tygodni
u ciebie mineło 5 tygodni więc nie ma powodu do niepokoju jeszcze
możesz wykonać betę z krwi i będziesz wiedziała czy ciąża jest czy nie, po takim czasie poziom powinien być w granicach >10

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie piecze w język. Nie ma rdzenia. Oryginalny Cytotec marki pfizer prosto z Apteki.

Tel. 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec marki Pfizer 50mg diklofenak 0,2 mizoprostol, lek zakupiony w aptece na receptę, wcześniej go stosowałam na staw skokowy, troszkę tego leku mam więc mogę odsprzedać 12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek, nr serii i termin ważności B12346 05/2018, mogła bym wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dla potwierdzenia mogę oczywiście zdjęcie wysłać, zapytania proszę kierować na adres mailowy : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytanie na samym wstępie, czym wykonałaś aborcję? 
> jeśli orginalnym zestawem od whw lub wow to tak, może być tak długo
> wszystko zależy od tego w którym tygodniu robilas aborcję, wyglada na to że było to po 9 tygodniu
> objawy mogą utrzymywać się do 2 tygodni po
> 
> jeśli użyłaś artortek to niestety tutaj pewności  może nie być i koniecznie musisz potwierdzić powodzenie
> aby to zrobic możesz wykonać pomiar betahcg z krwi na przykład dziś i w czwartek, jesli wynik czwartkowy będzie mniejszy niż dzisiejszy to aborcja zakończyla się powodzeniem


Arthrotec 12 tabletek. 6 tydzień. spory krwotok, mnóstwo skrzepów plus cos w stylu jakby galareta mi się przeciskała i po chwili wielkie plusk. Nie mam kasy na badania. Cycki w torbielach miałam od zawsze więc może to dlatego? nie są juz tak napięte jak wcześniej ale jeszcze przy ucisku bolą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 tabletek. 6 tydzień. spory krwotok, mnóstwo skrzepów plus cos w stylu jakby galareta mi się przeciskała i po chwili wielkie plusk. Nie mam kasy na badania. Cycki w torbielach miałam od zawsze więc może to dlatego? nie są juz tak napięte jak wcześniej ale jeszcze przy ucisku bolą.

Czy zostały Ci jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mam juz zadnych tabletek ani kasy na nie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój art dzisiaj do mnie dotarł byłam pełna obaw ale wszystko przyszło oryginalne zaczynam je brać a podaje jeszcze kontakt tabletki zamawiałam od pani Krystyny 724658276

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, wiem, że dużo jest ogłoszeń o sprzedaniu tabletek ale też wstawie, bo wyślę za pobraniem a po kontakcie na ten mail michalska909@interia.pl podam mój nr telefonu, bo nie chcę prywatnych danych moich wstawiać bezpośrednio tu. Mam z apteki 20 szt zwykłego Arthrotecu. Trzymajcie się

----------


## Tobylbol

Wiec arthrotec kupilam w aptece za pomoca wkretu ze dla babci. Troche sie jednak najezdzilam po aptekach. Jak juz go mialam to balam sie wziac, ale to nie czas na dziecko, ktore nie mialo by warunkow na dobre zycie, wiec jak powiedzialam a to i trzeba bylo powiedziec b. Wzielam pierwsza dawke 4 tabletki pod jezyk. Po 15min myslalam ze sie zerzygam. Wyplulam te male pozostalosci tabletek, rozpuszczona reszte polknelam. Na pocztku nic. Lekki bol brzucha i rzygac mi sie chcialo. Pozniej przeszlo. Przed nastepna dawka, czy po niecalych 3h zaczal mnie bolec brzuch co raz bardziej i delikatnie poleciala krew. Po za tym biegunka. Mimo to wxielam druga dawke ale nie wytrzymalam i po 20min mniej wiecej wyrzygalam wszystko. Pozniej coraz gorzej.. okropny bol brzucha, dreszcze, ciaglo mnie na wymioty, biegunka. Nie wiedzialam co ze soba zrobic. Po jakis moze nie calych 2h stwierdzilam z siostra ze nie wytrzymam i pojechalysmy na szpital. Po drodze myslalam ze zejde. W szpitalu w c*uj naczekalam sie na lekarza i juz wolalabym zeby mnie wtedy zabili. Ale jak sie doczekalam juz wszystkiego to okazalo sie ze jestem w trakcie poronienia. W koncu juz po jakims czasie dostalam cos przeciwbolowego i lezalam na oddziale. Dostalam na noc jeszcze jakas tabletke na samoistne poronienie. Jesli wszystko mi nie wyjdzie czeka mnie lyzeczkowanie. Dziewczyny, zastanowcie sie czy chcecie to przezywac. To najgorszy dzien w moim zyciu chyba. Moze lepiej byloby urodzic jednak.. dodam ze w nocy wylecial mi na podpaske taki wiekszy bialy glut w krwi z dwoma taki jakby czarnymi lezkami wielkosci opuszka palca. Okropny widok. Generalnie nie lecialo ze mnie duzo krwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny . Zamówiłam.już proszki . Dziś Panie dotrą. Jak mam je stosować? Byłam u ginekologa nie wykrywa ciąży Ale test plytkowy pozytywny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec marki Pfizer 50mg diklofenak 0,2 mizoprostol, lek zakupiony w aptece na receptę, wcześniej go stosowałam na staw skokowy, troszkę tego leku mam więc mogę odsprzedać 12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek, nr serii i termin ważności B12346 05/2018, mogła bym wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dla potwierdzenia mogę oczywiście zdjęcie wysłać, zapytania proszę kierować na adres mailowy : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli test wykrywa a lekarz nie to zrób sobie betę hcg albo usg dla pewności. A jak się okaże że tabletki niepotrzebne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli test wykrywa a lekarz nie to zrób sobie betę hcg albo usg dla pewności. A jak się okaże że tabletki niepotrzebne?


 z moich obliczeń wychodzi ze to 5 tydzie. Czy to możliwe że malarz nie wykrył ciazy???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z moich obliczeń wychodzi ze to 5 tydzie. Czy to możliwe że lakarz nie wykrył ciazy???


 przepraszam za bledy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teoretycznie możliwe, jeśli nie robił usg, tylko badanie. Ale tak samo test może się pomylić jak lekarz. A Ty jesteś pewna, że to ciąża. Wspolzylas w dni płodne, masz jakieś objawy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol
Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol 

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl
Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mój art dzisiaj do mnie dotarł byłam pełna obaw ale wszystko przyszło oryginalne zaczynam je brać a podaje jeszcze kontakt tabletki zamawiałam od pani krystyny 724658276


dzis dochodze do siebie , wczoraj bralam tabletki ale nie mialam sily juz nic pisac , 
mysle ze tabletki mi pomogly , poniewaz mialam te wszystkie objawy o ktorych pisalyscie 
jestem przeszczesliwa wkoncu  w piatek ide do ginekologa napisze co po wizycie  3majcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam zabieg  w poniedziałek. Miałam okropne skurcze ,dreszcze i bóle brzucha ale nie miałam krwawienia. Niektórzy piszą że lek może zadziałać z opóźnieniem. Czy to prawda?  Wydaje mi się, że zabieg się nie udał i na pewno będę musiała go powtórzyć. Tylko nie wiem kiedy mogę to zrobić jeszcze raz. Czy ktoś mi udzieli wskazówek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu zostało mi 12 tabletek ,było 20.
data ważności  2017, 
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 728 929 022

MOZLIWOSĆ PRZESŁANIA ZDJECIA TABLETEK MMSEM

cena 120zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 szt tabletek Cytotec marki Pfizer - 500zł.
Nie piecze w jezyk. Nie ma rdzenia.
Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka.
Tel. 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teoretycznie możliwe, jeśli nie robił usg, tylko badanie. Ale tak samo test może się pomylić jak lekarz. A Ty jesteś pewna, że to ciąża. Wspolzylas w dni płodne, masz jakieś objawy?


 Wspolzylam po dniach plodnych jeden dzien wiec jestem pewna ze jestem w ciazy. Tabletki już mam. Ale sama.Nie wiem co.robić. Facet mój ma to gdzieś a ja zostałam z tym sama. Nawet nie wiem jak je stosować :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli to było dzień po dniach płodnych to nie masz pewności. Zrób sobie chociaż betę hcg, koszt około 30 złoty, a będziesz miała pewność. Jeśli się okaże że to ciąża to bierzesz 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny. Trzymasz po 30 minut aż się rozpuszcza, wypluwasz rdzeń. Można też brać dopochwowo, kto jak woli. Trzymaj się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I doskonale Cie rozumiem, tez jestem z tym.wszystkim sama i trzeba sobie jakoś poradzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI

MOŻLIWOŚĆ WYSŁANIA ZDJĘCIA NA EMAIL

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż art, kupiłam ponieważ myślałam że będę musiała powtórzyć aborcję, myślałam że się nie udało. Teraz jestem już 2 tyg po zabiegu, jest wszystko dobrze.
Chciałabym odsprzedać całe opakowanie 20 szt. za 220zl, przesyłką pobraniową ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mam tylko jedno opakowanie. Jeśli ktoś zainteresowany to proszę pisać na maila kasiekn80@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moge oddac 2 za darmo


Jak jeszcze posiadasz te dwie to ja je wezmę. Pokrywam koszty przesyłki. Mam 10 na stanie, a w przyszłym tygodniu muszę powtórzyć zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzis dochodze do siebie , wczoraj bralam tabletki ale nie mialam sily juz nic pisac , 
mysle ze tabletki mi pomogly , poniewaz mialam te wszystkie objawy o ktorych pisalyscie 
jestem przeszczesliwa wkoncu w piatek ide do ginekologa napisze co po wizycie 3majcie sie

Witaj masz jeszcze jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały Ci jeszcze jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu musisz powtórzyć zabieg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu musisz powtórzyć zabieg?


Za pierwszym razem miałam skurcze i bóle brzucha i nic więcej. Więc muszę powtórzyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli to było dzień po dniach płodnych to nie masz pewności. Zrób sobie chociaż betę hcg, koszt około 30 złoty, a będziesz miała pewność. Jeśli się okaże że to ciąża to bierzesz 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny. Trzymasz po 30 minut aż się rozpuszcza, wypluwasz rdzeń. Można też brać dopochwowo, kto jak woli. Trzymaj się


Masz rację najp8erw zrobię.ten test krwi dla pewności. Tabletki już mam . Więc poczekam na wynik i zobaczę.co dalej. Dziękuję i też trzymam kciuki za Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj robiłam akcję, skończyłam o 18,00 branie tabletek. W nocy dostałam lekkiego krwotoku, trochę skrzepów. Dziś szczęśliwa poszłam na kontrolne USG a ginekolog mówi że pęcherzyk ładnie się zagnieździł a krwawienie na wczesnym etapie ciąży to norma... Laski jestem załamana! Mam już synka 1,5 roczku, kocham go ponad życie ale teraz nie jest odpowiedni moment na kolejne dziecko... Moje pytanie, kiedy mogę ponowić próbę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Mam do odsprzedania tabletki oryginalne ze strony wow. Dlaczego chce je sprzedać ?? Niestety czas oczekiwania od 4 do 11 dni przedłużył się do 20. Aktualnie jestem w 12 tyg ciąży. .. pogodziłam się z tym widocznie tak miało być  :Wink:  tabletki przyszły do mnie dzisiaj mam je oryginalnie zapakowane. W razie potrzeby mogę wysłać zdjęcia z tabletkami z dowolnym napisem jaki sobie dana osoba zażyczy  :Wink:   tak jak wiele z was ja też kilka razy zostałam oszukana a kwota jaką wydawałam na tabletki nie trafione przerosła moje oczekiwania :/ 

Tabletki sprzedam za kwotę za jaką sama je kupiłam czyli koszt około 380 zł razem z kosztami przelewu. 

Wysyłam dowolną forma. Zestaw to 8 tabletek misoprostalu oraz 1 tabletka misofesine. 

Kontakt.  517534120 gdybym nie odbierała proszę o sms. Odpisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj robiłam akcję, skończyłam o 18,00 branie tabletek. W nocy dostałam lekkiego krwotoku, trochę skrzepów. Dziś szczęśliwa poszłam na kontrolne USG a ginekolog mówi że pęcherzyk ładnie się zagnieździł a krwawienie na wczesnym etapie ciąży to norma... Laski jestem załamana! Mam już synka 1,5 roczku, kocham go ponad życie ale teraz nie jest odpowiedni moment na kolejne dziecko... Moje pytanie, kiedy mogę ponowić próbę?


 w którym tygodniu byłaś, co i jak brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj robiłam akcję, skończyłam o 18,00 branie tabletek. W nocy dostałam lekkiego krwotoku, trochę skrzepów. Dziś szczęśliwa poszłam na kontrolne USG a ginekolog mówi że pęcherzyk ładnie się zagnieździł a krwawienie na wczesnym etapie ciąży to norma... Laski jestem załamana! Mam już synka 1,5 roczku, kocham go ponad życie ale teraz nie jest odpowiedni moment na kolejne dziecko... Moje pytanie, kiedy mogę ponowić próbę?


jak najszybciej. poza lekkim krwawieniem cos sie jeszcze działo? w którym tyg jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI

MOŻLIWOŚĆ WYSŁANIA ZDJĘCIA NA EMAIL

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w którym tygodniu byłaś, co i jak brałaś?


No właśnie jestem w 5 tygodniu. we wtorek test pozytywny w środę zaczęłam brać tabletki w czwartek wizyta i USG z gratulacjami;/ Brałam 4 tabl co 3 godziny, tylko pierwszej dawki nie zdołałam trzymać 30 minut w ustach, zwymiotowałam po 5 minutach... Teraz mam już kolejne opakowanie. Jestem drobna i bardzo się boje że mogę się zatruć biorąc kolejne 12 tabletek za szybko. A i dzięki za zainteresowanie, to dużo dla mnie znaczy :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak najszybciej. poza lekkim krwawieniem cos sie jeszcze działo? w którym tyg jesteś?


Tak, bardzo silne dreszcze, ogólne osłabienie i biegunka. Cieszę się że mama przy mnie była i pomogła w opiece nad synkiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, bardzo silne dreszcze, ogólne osłabienie i biegunka. Cieszę się że mama przy mnie była i pomogła w opiece nad synkiem.


dziwne... ja nie brałam pod język a dopochwowo. po drugiej serii żywoczerwona krew jak przy miesiączce, po trzeciej serii dreszcze skurcze i krwotok jak z kranu. dwa razu coś chlupnęło do sedesu ale nie wiem co to było. w tyłek wsadziłam paracetamol bo trzęsło mnie i byłam mokra. może dzięki temu jakiegoś większego bólu nie było. Potem jak ciut większa miesiączka ze skrzepami. teraz mija 9 dni od poronienia i mam plamienia brązowe z małymi skrzepkami. Tydzień po poronieniu test płytkowy był pozytywny. Też nie wiem co myśleć już...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie jestem w 5 tygodniu. we wtorek test pozytywny w środę zaczęłam brać tabletki w czwartek wizyta i USG z gratulacjami;/ Brałam 4 tabl co 3 godziny, tylko pierwszej dawki nie zdołałam trzymać 30 minut w ustach, zwymiotowałam po 5 minutach... Teraz mam już kolejne opakowanie. Jestem drobna i bardzo się boje że mogę się zatruć biorąc kolejne 12 tabletek za szybko. A i dzięki za zainteresowanie, to dużo dla mnie znaczy


może dlatego że zwymiotowałaś pierwszą dawkę stężenie było zbyt małe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziwne... ja nie brałam pod język a dopochwowo. po drugiej serii żywoczerwona krew jak przy miesiączce, po trzeciej serii dreszcze skurcze i krwotok jak z kranu. dwa razu coś chlupnęło do sedesu ale nie wiem co to było. w tyłek wsadziłam paracetamol bo trzęsło mnie i byłam mokra. może dzięki temu jakiegoś większego bólu nie było. Potem jak ciut większa miesiączka ze skrzepami. teraz mija 9 dni od poronienia i mam plamienia brązowe z małymi skrzepkami. Tydzień po poronieniu test płytkowy był pozytywny. Też nie wiem co myśleć już...


Kochana, umów się na wizytę na USG. Jeśli nie masz pieniążków pojedź do szpitala na SOR, powiedź że krwawisz a test wyszedł dodatni. Sprawdzą to. Ale czytałam że do miesiąca po aborcji testy płytkowe moga wyjść pozytywne, póki horony nie wrócą do normy. Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Więc jak uważacie? kiedy można zrobić kolejną akcję?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CZeść dziewczyny ostatnio robiłam akcję niestety wynik negatywny, nie powiodła się. Zostało mi 8 tabletek do kolejnego podejścia brakuje mi jeszcze 4.. Czy któraś z was ma do sprzedania 4 art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie jestem w 5 tygodniu. we wtorek test pozytywny w środę zaczęłam brać tabletki w czwartek wizyta i USG z gratulacjami;/ Brałam 4 tabl co 3 godziny, tylko pierwszej dawki nie zdołałam trzymać 30 minut w ustach, zwymiotowałam po 5 minutach... Teraz mam już kolejne opakowanie. Jestem drobna i bardzo się boje że mogę się zatruć biorąc kolejne 12 tabletek za szybko. A i dzięki za zainteresowanie, to dużo dla mnie znaczy



Proszę nie usuwaj ciąży, błagam Cię o to. Ja zrobiłam to 8 miesięcy temu a teraz leczę się u psychiatry bo nie mogę sobie tego darować. Też mam synka i myślalam ze to nieodpowiedni moment a teraz miałabym moje malenstwo przy sobie a synek rodzenstwo, i wszystko wlaśnie byłoby NA SWOIM MIEJSCU. Mój zarodek nie był tak silny i po pierwszej dawce kiedy już modliłam się o niepowodzenie, niestety się udało. Twoje dzieciątko jest silne i chce żyć. Oddałabym wszystko żeby móc cofnąć czas, uwierz mi! Człowiek jest istotą zaradną, dasz radę z dwójką dzieci i będziesz najszczęśliwsza na świecie!!!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wspolzylam po dniach plodnych jeden dzien wiec jestem pewna ze jestem w ciazy. Tabletki już mam. Ale sama.Nie wiem co.robić. Facet mój ma to gdzieś a ja zostałam z tym sama. Nawet nie wiem jak je stosować :-(


Hej!
A rozmawiałaś z jakąś bliską Ci osobą? Mamą ,przyjaciółką, ciocią? Wylanie z siebie emocji zawsze pomaga aby podjąć dobrą decyzję. Ja na przykład często w pierwszym odruchu mam atak paniki, zwłaszcza w trudnych sytuacjach, a jak mi opadną emocję to wtedy zaczynam patrzeć na różne aspekty tej sprawy i mam większy dystans i nie podejmuje decyzji pod wpływem emocji, co nigdy nie jest dobre.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wspolzylam po dniach plodnych jeden dzien wiec jestem pewna ze jestem w ciazy. Tabletki już mam. Ale sama.Nie wiem co.robić. Facet mój ma to gdzieś a ja zostałam z tym sama. Nawet nie wiem jak je stosować :-(


Hej!
A rozmawiałaś z jakąś bliską Ci osobą? Mamą ,przyjaciółką, ciocią? Wylanie z siebie emocji zawsze pomaga aby podjąć dobrą decyzję. Ja na przykład często w pierwszym odruchu mam atak paniki, zwłaszcza w trudnych sytuacjach, a jak mi opadną emocję to wtedy zaczynam patrzeć na różne aspekty tej sprawy i mam większy dystans i nie podejmuje decyzji pod wpływem emocji, co nigdy nie jest dobre.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wczoraj robiłam akcję, skończyłam o 18,00 branie tabletek. W nocy dostałam lekkiego krwotoku, trochę skrzepów. Dziś szczęśliwa poszłam na kontrolne USG a ginekolog mówi że pęcherzyk ładnie się zagnieździł a krwawienie na wczesnym etapie ciąży to norma... Laski jestem załamana! Mam już synka 1,5 roczku, kocham go ponad życie ale teraz nie jest odpowiedni moment na kolejne dziecko... Moje pytanie, kiedy mogę ponowić próbę?


Masz już dwójkę dzieci, nie jedno. Przyjmij to nieplanowane, przecież to nie jego wina że się poczęło.

----------


## Karolina :)

> No właśnie jestem w 5 tygodniu. we wtorek test pozytywny w środę zaczęłam brać tabletki w czwartek wizyta i USG z gratulacjami;/ Brałam 4 tabl co 3 godziny, tylko pierwszej dawki nie zdołałam trzymać 30 minut w ustach, zwymiotowałam po 5 minutach... Teraz mam już kolejne opakowanie. Jestem drobna i bardzo się boje że mogę się zatruć biorąc kolejne 12 tabletek za szybko. A i dzięki za zainteresowanie, to dużo dla mnie znaczy


A co brałaś?

----------


## Karolina :)

> CZeść dziewczyny ostatnio robiłam akcję niestety wynik negatywny, nie powiodła się. Zostało mi 8 tabletek do kolejnego podejścia brakuje mi jeszcze 4.. Czy któraś z was ma do sprzedania 4 art?


A czemu nie chcesz przyjąć dziecka?

----------


## Maria :)

> Witam. Mam taki mały dylemat związany z tabletkami podobnymi a ciąża... Mianowicie chodzi mi o to że 11.05.16 r. byłam w szpitalu i dostałam tabletki na poronienie bo moje dziecko było zbyt chore by mogło samodzielnie przeżyć... Wadą cewy mózgowej... Teraz po prostu boje się że mogę być znów w ciąży bo okresu nadal nie mam... Czy może być tak że teraz moje dziecko będzie znów chore po takich tabletkach choć nie było wady genetycznej. Chce również wspomnieć że normalnie urodziłam i tylko zostałam wyczyszczona.... Nie dość tego biorę tabletki antyalergiczne i nie wiem czy będą mieć jakiś niepożądany wpływ na płód??? Proszę pomóżcie rozwiać moje wątpliwości


Hej  Chciałabym cię uspokoić; uważam, że tabletki; które brałaś ok. miesiąc temu na pewno nie mają wpływu na zdrowie twojego poczętego dziecka. Póki co odstaw tabletki antyalergiczne i sprawdż czy jesteś w ciąży np. zrób test ciążowy.Myślę, ze twojemu dziecku nic nie zaszkodiło. Gdybyś chciała porozmawiać to jestem na Netporadni pl. Do usłyszenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupowałam od tej pani 724 658 276 wszystko poszło pozytywnie . Znalazłam ją na forum postanowiłam ją wyczuć telefonicznie podczas rozmowy i zaskoczyła mnie pozytywnie udzielając wiele wyczerpujących odpowiedzi  i ogólnie opisała jak to wszystko wygląda i przebiega i naprawdę ma pojęcie bo to co mówiła to się działo.
Jeszcze raz dziękuje i pozdrawiam oraz zapraszam do NowegoTargu tak jak rozmawiałyśmy na wakacje w góry na pyszną nalewkę góralska 

EWKA

aha a numer zapisze w kontaktach jako awaryjny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem miałam skurcze i bóle brzucha i nic więcej. Więc muszę powtórzyć



Po jakim czasie powtarzasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz już dwójkę dzieci, nie jedno. Przyjmij to nieplanowane, przecież to nie jego wina że się poczęło.


To nie dziecko, tylko pęcherzyk, nawet jeszcze zarodka nie ma.
Nie powinno Cię interesować życie innych! Chcesz ródź i jedno dziecko rocznie! Nie Tobie oceniać innych.

A powody mam wystarczające żeby tej ciąży nie chcieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130727]Proszę nie usuwaj ciąży, błagam Cię o to. Ja zrobiłam to 8 miesięcy temu a teraz leczę się u psychiatry bo nie mogę sobie tego darować. Też mam synka i myślalam ze to nieodpowiedni moment a teraz miałabym moje malenstwo przy sobie a synek rodzenstwo, i wszystko wlaśnie byłoby NA SWOIM MIEJSCU. Mój zarodek nie był tak silny i po pierwszej dawce kiedy już modliłam się o niepowodzenie, niestety się udało. Twoje dzieciątko jest silne i chce żyć. Oddałabym wszystko żeby móc cofnąć czas, uwierz mi! Człowiek jest istotą zaradną, dasz radę z dwójką dzieci i będziesz najszczęśliwsza na świecie!!!![/QUOTE


 Nie pomyślałaś że dziecko po nieudanej próbie aborcji najprawdopodobniej będzie chore? 
Ja od zawsze wspierałam prawo kobiet o decydowaniu o sobie. O swoim życiu, ciele itp.
Jeśli będę chciała mieć kolejne dziecko zajdę w ciążę świadomie, tak jak zrobiłam z pierwszym, dziecko powinno być szczęściem dla rodziców nie cierpieniem. Teraz ciąża była nieplanowana, przez tabletki anty. Z wielu względów teraz nie możemy się zdecydować na dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co brałaś?



arthrotec forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie powtarzasz?


Pierwsze podejście miałam w poniedziałek. Myślę,  że w niedzielę zrobię powtórkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy. Pierwsza próba dwa tygodnie temu. 10 tabletek miałam.  Co 2 godziny brałam.  OPRÓCZ biegunki nic. 
Druga próba wczoraj.  12 tabletek. Co 3 godziny.  Rozouszczalam  ale nie dałam rady tak długo trzymać.  Po pieszej dawce zaczęło się lekkie plamienie i biegunka.  Po drugiej większe.  Po trzeciej  mocniej ciurkiem leciało zwłaszcza jak robiłam siku.  Na podpasce  dwa malutkie skrzepy. Krwawienie dzisiaj minimalne.  Myślicie że się udało?  Ja Nawet nie wiem który to mógł byc tydzień bo brałam tabletki...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie  było ciemno czerwone.
Brzuch bolał mocno. Ale teraz kompletnie nic. 
Kiedyś już to robiłam i zupełnie  inaczej to wyglądało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Mam do odsprzedania tabletki oryginalne ze strony wow. Dlaczego chce je sprzedać ?? Niestety czas oczekiwania od 4 do 11 dni przedłużył się do 20. Aktualnie jestem w 12 tyg ciąży. .. pogodziłam się z tym widocznie tak miało być  tabletki przyszły do mnie dzisiaj mam je oryginalnie zapakowane. W razie potrzeby mogę wysłać zdjęcia z tabletkami z dowolnym napisem jaki sobie dana osoba zażyczy   tak jak wiele z was ja też kilka razy zostałam oszukana a kwota jaką wydawałam na tabletki nie trafione przerosła moje oczekiwania :/ 
> 
> Tabletki sprzedam za kwotę za jaką sama je kupiłam czyli koszt około 380 zł razem z kosztami przelewu. 
> 
> Wysyłam dowolną forma. Zestaw to 8 tabletek misoprostalu oraz 1 tabletka misofesine. 
> 
> Kontakt.  517534120 gdybym nie odbierała proszę o sms. Odpisze.


Co ty madz do sprzedania? identyczny tekst jest na stronie ogloszenia24. Z 2014 roku w archiwum. Wystarczy w googlach wpisac te dziwne nazwy i wyskoczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI

MOŻLIWOŚĆ WYSŁANIA ZDJĘCIA NA EMAIL

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie  było ciemno czerwone.
> Brzuch bolał mocno. Ale teraz kompletnie nic. 
> Kiedyś już to robiłam i zupełnie  inaczej to wyglądało



Leć zrobić USG, dziś jest sobota, więc idź do szpitala na SOR. powiedz że chyba jesteś w ciąży a krwawisz. Tam sprawdzą czy się udało. Daj znać jak poszło. Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130748]Pierwsze podejście miałam w poniedziałek. Myślę,  że w niedzielę zrobię powtórkę[/QUOT

Ja miałam 1 próbę w środę, a chciałabym powtórzyć dziś. Trochę się boję że się zatruję;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130768]


> Pierwsze podejście miałam w poniedziałek. Myślę,  że w niedzielę zrobię powtórkę[/QUOT
> 
> Ja miałam 1 próbę w środę, a chciałabym powtórzyć dziś. Trochę się boję że się zatruję;/


Z tego co wyczytałam na forum to trzeba odczekać tydzień, a jak jest naprawdę to sama nie wiem. Może ktoś coś wie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130778]


> Z tego co wyczytałam na forum to trzeba odczekać tydzień, a jak jest naprawdę to sama nie wiem. Może ktoś coś wie?


Zaczynam, trzymaj kciuki  :Smile:  W razie co mąż jest ze mną. Dam znać jak poszło.
Resztkę Art obiecałam dziewczynie za darmo, aż szkoda patrzeć jak co niektórzy robią sobie biznes z cudzego nieszczęścia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli którejś z was zostały jakieś art proszę o pomoc odkupię od was brakuje mi 4 tabletek. Ratujcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130784]


> Zaczynam, trzymaj kciuki  W razie co mąż jest ze mną. Dam znać jak poszło.
> Resztkę Art obiecałam dziewczynie za darmo, aż szkoda patrzeć jak co niektórzy robią sobie biznes z cudzego nieszczęścia


Trzymam kciuki. Daj znać jak będziesz po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130789]


> Trzymam kciuki. Daj znać jak będziesz po.



Biorę właśnie 3 dawkę, w zasadzie nic się nie działo poza biegunką i lekkim bólem brzucha. Kurczę, mega się boję że tym razem też nie wyjdzie. Jestem umówiona w czwartek na wizytę do lekarza który pomaga w takich sytuacjach.  Myślę że jutro napiszę co się działo, mam nadzieję że nocą coś się porządnie ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bralam w tamtym tyg .. cos zostalo nie wiem co bedzie .... mam 37 c nabawilam sie zapalenia oskrzeli a myslalam ze wszystko poszło 1 skrzep został

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najskuteczniejsze tabletki Cytotec. Nie piecze w jezyk. Nie ma rdzenia. 12 szt 500zł.
Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka.
Tel. 507.150.272
Email  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130794]


> Biorę właśnie 3 dawkę, w zasadzie nic się nie działo poza biegunką i lekkim bólem brzucha. Kurczę, mega się boję że tym razem też nie wyjdzie. Jestem umówiona w czwartek na wizytę do lekarza który pomaga w takich sytuacjach.  Myślę że jutro napiszę co się działo, mam nadzieję że nocą coś się porządnie ruszy.


Mam nadzieję,  że wszystko będzie okej. Daj znać jak się czujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Leć zrobić USG, dziś jest sobota, więc idź do szpitala na SOR. powiedz że chyba jesteś w ciąży a krwawisz. Tam sprawdzą czy się udało. Daj znać jak poszło. Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie


Od wczoraj mam plamienie  znowu.  Przestały boleć piersi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie,


Mamy do odsprzedania 12 sztuk tabletek arthrotecu. 
Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. email: kredo.meta@op.pl
Moge zrobić zdjecie i podesłac na maila. Wysłać za pobraniem z możliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130806][QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;130794]

Mam nadzieję,  że wszystko będzie okej. Daj znać jak się czujesz

Nie powiodło się;/ nadal mam mdłości a mimo że wzięłam 14 tabl nic się nie działo, nawet malutkiego skurczu. Zostaje mi wyjazd na Słowację jeśli Ginekolog w Polsce nic nie poradzi.
Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki. Daj znać jak Tobie poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam w sprzedaży najskuteczniejsze tabletki poronne cytotec 
cena 350 za listek 10 tabletek lub 12 tabletek za 500 zł 
przesyłki robię pocztą polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą 
możliwość wysłania zdjęć na email 
kontakt 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie arthrotec z apteki za 60 zł. Tak tanio poniewaz szybko chce sie pozbyc tabletek i wspomnien. Bylo to dla mnie trudne. Od razu po wplacie na konto wysylam wiec sa na drugi dzien. Osoba ktora kupi dostaje numer nadania do sledzenia paczki. Jak brac tez opisze.      sama.irena@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie arthrotec z apteki za 60 zł. Tak tanio poniewaz szybko chce sie pozbyc tabletek i wspomnien. Bylo to dla mnie trudne. Od razu po wplacie na konto wysylam wiec sa na drugi dzien. Osoba ktora kupi dostaje numer nadania do sledzenia paczki. Jak brac tez opisze.      sama.irena@o2.pl




taaa a po wplacie na konto kontakt urwany ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, sprzedam cale oryginalne opakowanie arthrotec z apteki za 60 zł. Tak tanio poniewaz szybko chce sie pozbyc tabletek i wspomnien. Bylo to dla mnie trudne. Od razu po wplacie na konto wysylam wiec sa na drugi dzien. Osoba ktora kupi dostaje numer nadania do sledzenia paczki. Jak brac tez opisze.      sama.irena@o2.pl


haha, tabletek i wspomnień ? a jakie wspomnienia możesz mieć, jedna z największych handlar na tym forum ?  wystarczy się cofnąć kilka stron, żeby poczytać, jak handlujesz tabsami...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI

MOŻLIWOŚĆ WYSŁANIA ZDJĘCIA NA EMAIL

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty madz do sprzedania? identyczny tekst jest na stronie ogloszenia24. Z 2014 roku w archiwum. Wystarczy w googlach wpisac te dziwne nazwy i wyskoczy.


Bardzo dziwne ponieważ posta pisałam sama ;] 

A jeżeli masz mi ubliżać to sobie daruj - chciałam tylko pomóc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poza tym nie tylko arthortek jest lekiem który służy jako lek poronny ale także jest to mizoprostal i mizofesine. Poczytaj recenzje ze strony WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyp

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 500 zł wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poza tym nie tylko arthortek jest lekiem który służy jako lek poronny ale także jest to mizoprostal i mizofesine. Poczytaj recenzje ze strony WOW.


misoprostol to właśnie arthrotec, cytotek. to substancja czynna tych leków. ludzie...trzeba jeszcze umieć czytac ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najskuteczniejsze tabletki Cytotec. Nie piecze w jezyk. Nie ma rdzenia. 12 szt 500zł.
Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka

Tel 507.150.272

Email :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam ogromną prośbę 
Może któraś z Was miała zestaw z wow i zostały jej te 2 tabletki by mi odstapila? 
Bardzo potrzebuje
Zapłacę 
Proszę o info 
Może maila

----------


## Karolina :)

> To nie dziecko, tylko pęcherzyk, nawet jeszcze zarodka nie ma.
> Nie powinno Cię interesować życie innych! Chcesz ródź i jedno dziecko rocznie! Nie Tobie oceniać innych.
> 
> A powody mam wystarczające żeby tej ciąży nie chcieć.


Ale powiedz mi w której części mojej wypowiedzi Cię oceniłam? Ja Cię nie oceniam ja chcę Ci pomóc, a przez to pomagam też Twemu dziecku.

----------


## Karolina :)

> arthrotec forte


Hej!
I jak tam leci? Co zdecydowałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam ogromną prośbę 
> Może któraś z Was miała zestaw z wow i zostały jej te 2 tabletki by mi odstapila? 
> Bardzo potrzebuje
> Zapłacę 
> Proszę o info 
> Może maila


Pisz;   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po dwóch dawkach art i narazie nic . Jedynie jest mi nie dobrze. Boję się ze się nie uda :-(

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestem po dwóch dawkach art i narazie nic . Jedynie jest mi nie dobrze. Boję się ze się nie uda :-(


A nie boisz się że się uda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI

MOŻLIWOŚĆ WYSŁANIA ZDJĘCIA NA EMAIL

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brał ktoś od tego powyżej ?
Bo normalnie większość to oszuści 
A szukam szybko sprawdzonego źródła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie boisz się że się uda?


Właśnie tego najbardziej się obawiam . I jeszcze dostałam gorączki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brał ktoś od tego powyżej ?
> Bo normalnie większość to oszuści 
> A szukam szybko sprawdzonego źródła


Jesli chodzi o arthrotec to ja mam    agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Agacia po ile sztuk sprzedajesz ?12 czy miałabyś 20
Bo ja bym brała całe opakowanie
Masz zwykły czy forte

----------


## Karolina :)

> Właśnie tego najbardziej się obawiam . I jeszcze dostałam gorączki .


Kochana nie bój się,lęk to najgorszy doradca. Twoje dziecko jest darem dla Ciebie a Ty dla niego  :Smile:  Przyjmij je. Aborcja ma wiele skutków ubocznych,fizycznych ale psychicznych najwięcej. I chociaż może masz super rodzinę i partnera/męża zawsze sama z tymi skutkami zostaniesz....nie funduj ich sobie.Wiem, jak to jest...jak wiele złego w mojej rodzinie wyrządziły aborcje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana nie bój się,lęk to najgorszy doradca. Twoje dziecko jest darem dla Ciebie a Ty dla niego  Przyjmij je. Aborcja ma wiele skutków ubocznych,fizycznych ale psychicznych najwięcej. I chociaż może masz super rodzinę i partnera/męża zawsze sama z tymi skutkami zostaniesz....nie funduj ich sobie.Wiem, jak to jest...jak wiele złego w mojej rodzinie wyrządziły aborcje...


Nie mam super partnera . Zostawił mnie . I nic nie będę przyjmować bo zdecydowałam.się to zrobić i doprowadze TO do końca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Agacia po ile sztuk sprzedajesz ?12 czy miałabyś 20
> Bo ja bym brała całe opakowanie
> Masz zwykły czy forte


mam cale opakowanie czyli 20 sztuk. Moge sprzedac tez na sztuki. Pisz   agaciaaa0007@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyżej piszesz, że potrzebujesz 2 tabletki, a teraz ze masz na sprzedaż opakowanie 20. Pewnie oszustka z Ciebie jak większość tutaj!!! Uważajcie dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam do sprzedania 20 tabletek arthrotecu, oryginalne opakowanie, sama przechodziłam przez to więc jeśli potrzebujecie tabletek albo jakiejś rady czy odpowiedzi na pytania to piszcie do mnie kasia302@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam super partnera . Zostawił mnie . I nic nie będę przyjmować bo zdecydowałam.się to zrobić i doprowadze TO do końca.


Ale masz super dziecko- połowę Ciebie i połowę Jego  :Smile:  Pozwól mu  żyć, może razem znajdziemy rozwiązania dla twoich trudności ? Zadzwoń lub napisz: kontakt@netporadnia.pl 
tel. 58 915 915
Kasia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam do sprzedania 20 tabletek arthrotecu, oryginalne opakowanie, sama przechodziłam przez to więc jeśli potrzebujecie tabletek albo jakiejś rady czy odpowiedzi na pytania to piszcie do mnie kasia302@op.pl


Kasiu, nie wciągaj w to innych! Wiesz najlepiej ile kosztuje zabicie własnego dziecka. Wciągając w to inne dziewczyny tylko pogarszasz swoją juz i tak trudną sytuację. Chętnie pogadam  :Smile:  Też Kasia  :Smile: 
kontakt@netporadnia.pl
tel. 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dajcie ludziom podejmować własne decyzję, każdy tu ma swoje sumienie i odpowiada za to co robi. Wy nie znacie powodów dziewczyn ani sytuacji, które do tego zmuszają i ciągle namawiacie nie rób tego, nie,  nie!!  Ja je rozumiem, sama byłam o krok i wiem jak to jest nie mieć wyjścia. Także netporadnio nie ma tu dla was.miejsca!!!  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana buk

Ja wziełam odpowiednią dawke w piąrek i nie wiem czy pomogło od tego czasu krwawie ale nie mocno i boli nmie brzuch  i ciągle czuje jak by mi miało coś wylecieć czuje że się nie udało nie wiem co dalej robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam tabletki 12.06 po 2 dawce zaczeło się krwawienie lekkie ale wyleciało ze mnie pare skrzepów i pózniej przez 2 dnia brązowe upławy. W czwartek 16.06 dostałam normalnego krwawienia które trwało tydzień i wyglądało jak normalny okres . Pózniej przez 2 dni biało brązowe upławy bardzo mało ich było już myslałam ze wszystko jest ok a tu nagle w poniedziałek wieczorem 27.06 dostałam krwawienia czy myslicie ze cos jest nie tak że te przerwy miedzy krwawieniem występują? Czy jest możliwość ze się nie udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dajcie ludziom podejmować własne decyzję, każdy tu ma swoje sumienie i odpowiada za to co robi. Wy nie znacie powodów dziewczyn ani sytuacji, które do tego zmuszają i ciągle namawiacie nie rób tego, nie,  nie!!  Ja je rozumiem, sama byłam o krok i wiem jak to jest nie mieć wyjścia. Także netporadnio nie ma tu dla was.miejsca!!!  Pozdrawiam


Zgadzam się z Tobą ! Różne sytuacje nas do tego zmuszają niestety. I każda z nas wie co robi skoro podejmujemy taką decyzję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się z Tobą ! Różne sytuacje nas do tego zmuszają niestety. I każda z nas wie co robi skoro podejmujemy taką decyzję.


Kieruje Wami szok i panika a nie rozsądek, tyle! Sama to zrobiłam własnie w takim stanie, nie przemyslalam ze moze to byc dla mnie najpiekniejsze co mnie spotkalo i żałuję bardzo. Tez nie chcialam czytac takich komentarzy zeby zatrzymac dziecko, a teraz cierpie bo zabilam wlasne dziecko a wystarczylo tylko usiasc i chwile pomyslec w spokoju i wyobrazic sobie te sliczne malutkie rączki które będą łapać zabaweczki. Oczywiscie kazda ma prawo decydowac o sobie ale nie wiecie ze czeka Was gorsza sytuacja niż jest teraz, bo wyrzuty sumienia nie dadzą Wam spać do konca zycia.... Ja tylko ostrzegam, jeszcze przypomnicie sobie to co pisałam i gorzko zaplaczecie, nie tego samego dnia, to tydzien pozniej, rok, 10 lat po. Zaręczam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brał ktoś od tego powyżej ?
> Bo normalnie większość to oszuści 
> A szukam szybko sprawdzonego źródła




kilka osob ode mnie juz tutaj bralo.

nie wiem w czym jest problem skoro jest napisane i wysylam paczki z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci, placi sie po sprawdzeniu jak sie wszystsko zgadza, a jak sa jakies watpliwosci to mozna nie przyjmowac paczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam namiar na sprawdzone źródło. Przeszyłke dostałam po 2 dniach od zamówienia bo to mala miejscowosc   
przyszlo to co bylo zamawiane bo mialam sprawdzenie . Brałam dopochwowo tak jak mialam zalecane 
nie wymiotowalam, nie mialam gorączki , tylko bolał mnie brzuch i byłam słaba 724658276

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam namiar na sprawdzone źródło. Przeszyłke dostałam po 2 dniach od zamówienia bo to mala miejscowosc   
> przyszlo to co bylo zamawiane bo mialam sprawdzenie . Brałam dopochwowo tak jak mialam zalecane 
> nie wymiotowalam, nie mialam gorączki , tylko bolał mnie brzuch i byłam słaba 724658276




nie ma to jak robić samej sobie reklame

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania tabletki oryginalne ze strony wow.  W razie potrzeby mogę wysłać zdjęcia z tabletkami z dowolnym napisem jaki sobie dana osoba zażyczy  tak jak wiele z was ja też kilka razy zostałam oszukana a kwota jaką wydawałam na tabletki nie trafione przerosła moje oczekiwania :/ 

Tabletki sprzedam za kwotę za jaką sama je kupiłam czyli koszt około 380 zł razem z kosztami przelewu. 

Wysyłam dowolną forma. Zestaw to 8 tabletek misoprostalu oraz 1 tabletka misofesine. 

Kontakt. 517534120 gdybym nie odbierała proszę o sms. Odpisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wziełam tabletki 12.06 po 2 dawce zaczeło się krwawienie lekkie ale wyleciało ze mnie pare skrzepów i pózniej przez 2 dnia brązowe upławy. W czwartek 16.06 dostałam normalnego krwawienia które trwało tydzień i wyglądało jak normalny okres . Pózniej przez 2 dni biało brązowe upławy bardzo mało ich było już myslałam ze wszystko jest ok a tu nagle w poniedziałek wieczorem 27.06 dostałam krwawienia czy myslicie ze cos jest nie tak że te przerwy miedzy krwawieniem występują? Czy jest możliwość ze się nie udało ?



Pomóżcie !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie !!


ciężko cokolwiek z opisu stwierdzić, u każdej może to różnie wyglądać. najlepiej zrobic usg, jak nie usg to dwa testy w odstepie dwóch dni z krwi bhcg, jeśli spada to się udało. a ustąpiły Ci objawy ciążowe jeśli jakieś miałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kieruje Wami szok i panika a nie rozsądek, tyle! Sama to zrobiłam własnie w takim stanie, nie przemyslalam ze moze to byc dla mnie najpiekniejsze co mnie spotkalo i żałuję bardzo. Tez nie chcialam czytac takich komentarzy zeby zatrzymac dziecko, a teraz cierpie bo zabilam wlasne dziecko a wystarczylo tylko usiasc i chwile pomyslec w spokoju i wyobrazic sobie te sliczne malutkie rączki które będą łapać zabaweczki. Oczywiscie kazda ma prawo decydowac o sobie ale nie wiecie ze czeka Was gorsza sytuacja niż jest teraz, bo wyrzuty sumienia nie dadzą Wam spać do konca zycia.... Ja tylko ostrzegam, jeszcze przypomnicie sobie to co pisałam i gorzko zaplaczecie, nie tego samego dnia, to tydzien pozniej, rok, 10 lat po. Zaręczam.


nie wszyscy podchodzą do tego tak emocjonalnie widząc 'pęcherzyk płodowy' bez zarodka nawet na usg co wygląda jak zwykła cysta.... gdybym usłyszała serce może bym przeżywała albo nawet tego nie zrobiła ale zlepek komórek nie robi na mnie żadnego wrażenia. a te wszystkie matki polki maja chyba za dużo oksytocyny bo zapewne się popłaczą po przeczytaniu tego tekstu i będę wielce zbulwersowane jak można być takim człowiekiem. Można. Czasem trzeba. Żeby niewinna istota później w przyszłości nie cierpiała. gdyby w tym kraju prawo było normalne wszystko wyglądałoby inaczej. Dzieci powinny się rodzic tym którzy je chcą i tylko wtedy jest sens. W innym wypadku lepiej żeby do tego nie doszło.

----------


## Ola_Korczakowska

Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Nie chcę się rozpisywać dłużej. Odbiór osobisty województwo śląskie. Zainteresowanych zapraszam na kontakt mailowy : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl

Poniżej zdjęcie :




Z poważaniem
Ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam ogromną prośbę 
> Może któraś z Was miała zestaw z wow i zostały jej te 2 tabletki by mi odstapila? 
> Bardzo potrzebuje
> Zapłacę 
> Proszę o info 
> Może maila


ja ci mogę sprzedaż ale całe opakowanie ;/ 
podeśle zdjęcia jak chcesz tylko prosze o emaila. 

Pozdrawiam Ola.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podeslij mi prosze zdjecia na maila iksa@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wszyscy podchodzą do tego tak emocjonalnie widząc 'pęcherzyk płodowy' bez zarodka nawet na usg co wygląda jak zwykła cysta.... gdybym usłyszała serce może bym przeżywała albo nawet tego nie zrobiła ale zlepek komórek nie robi na mnie żadnego wrażenia. a te wszystkie matki polki maja chyba za dużo oksytocyny bo zapewne się popłaczą po przeczytaniu tego tekstu i będę wielce zbulwersowane jak można być takim człowiekiem. Można. Czasem trzeba. Żeby niewinna istota później w przyszłości nie cierpiała. gdyby w tym kraju prawo było normalne wszystko wyglądałoby inaczej. Dzieci powinny się rodzic tym którzy je chcą i tylko wtedy jest sens. W innym wypadku lepiej żeby do tego nie doszło.


Ty tez byłas pecherzykiem plodowym, zlepkiem komorek. Nie oszukuj sie, bronisz sie przed prawdziwym uczuciem jakie masz do tego dziecka mowiac ze nie robi na tobie to zadnego wrazenia. Robi. Nie wierze ze nie. Poza tym prawo jak prawo. Prawo nie zabrania uzywania tabletek antykoncepcyjnych, uzywania prezerwatyw i innych metod antykoncepcji. 
Kazda jedna ktora dokonala aborcji bedzie zalowac i sie leczyc z depresji, wiem to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty tez byłas pecherzykiem plodowym, zlepkiem komorek. Nie oszukuj sie, bronisz sie przed prawdziwym uczuciem jakie masz do tego dziecka mowiac ze nie robi na tobie to zadnego wrazenia. Robi. Nie wierze ze nie. Poza tym prawo jak prawo. Prawo nie zabrania uzywania tabletek antykoncepcyjnych, uzywania prezerwatyw i innych metod antykoncepcji. 
> Kazda jedna ktora dokonala aborcji bedzie zalowac i sie leczyc z depresji, wiem to.


Hahajaha. To sie usmialam. Otóż nie robi to na mnie wrazenia zadnego i tym bardziej nie mam oznak depresji. Poczulam ulge i przed jiczym sie nie bronie. Acskoro ty jestes w takim stanie to wspolczuje. Ja w koncu wrocilam do zycia z wielka ulga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,czy jest ktoś kto używał tych tabletek w celu poronienia,jesli tak to w jakich dawkach i co ile?Tylko błagam o odp. osób które coś na ten temat wiedza,a nie osoby które zaraz zapewne określą mnie jako mordeńczynie..Prosze nie oceniajcie mnie jestem matKą 2 cudownych dzieci i naprawde jest mi cieżko,ale decyzje juz podjełam i jest moja i to ja będe płacić za nia całe zycie.


 hi ja używałam tych tabletek. mam 3 dzieci w tym jedno niepełnosprawne i nie oceniam ciebie. trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie !!


idz koniecznie do ginekologa. nie mów mu ze brałas tabletki. on tewgo nie stwierdzi. skieruje cie na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty tez byłas pecherzykiem plodowym, zlepkiem komorek. Nie oszukuj sie, bronisz sie przed prawdziwym uczuciem jakie masz do tego dziecka mowiac ze nie robi na tobie to zadnego wrazenia. Robi. Nie wierze ze nie. Poza tym prawo jak prawo. Prawo nie zabrania uzywania tabletek antykoncepcyjnych, uzywania prezerwatyw i innych metod antykoncepcji. 
> Kazda jedna ktora dokonala aborcji bedzie zalowac i sie leczyc z depresji, wiem to.


ja jakos z depresji sie nie leczylam. i nie zrobilo to na mnie wielkiego wraZENISA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie sądzę żeby to była reklama też zamawiałam było o.k i też to tu opisywałam a Ty jak masz jakieś imię to się podpisz jak człowiek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam  tabletki  poronne  cytotec wysyłka ze  sprawdzeniem  zawartości przed zapłatą  cena 350  zł  za listek 10 tabletek  lub 12 sztuk za 500 zł kontakt 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec marki Pfizer 50mg diklofenak 0,2 mizoprostol, lek zakupiony w aptece na receptę, wcześniej go stosowałam na staw skokowy, troszkę tego leku mam więc mogę odsprzedać 12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek, nr serii i termin ważności B12346 05/2018, mogła bym wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dla potwierdzenia mogę oczywiście zdjęcie wysłać, zapytania proszę kierować na adres mailowy : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy możliwe ze lekarz nie wykryje poronienia byłam u jiego juz dwa razy za pierwszym razem wykrył tylko jakaś cystę a teraz ostatnio juz mówił ze jej nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja moje drogie trzy razy próbowałam(3xopakowania) i nic, w końcu pojechałam na Słowacje i usunełam
a nic oznacza: oczywiście były bóle brzucha, skurcze,  nawet kilka małych skrzepów ze mnie poleciało ale nic więcej, rano nie obudziłam sie z duża ilościa krwi jak niektóre tutaj opisują
oczywiście zdaje sobie sprawe, że każdy organizm jest inny i dlatego nie na każdy organizm zadziała, na mój jak sie okazało nie podziałało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Facet chce mi udowodnic dokonanie medycznej aborcji. Czy ma do tego prawo i jak wyglada to prawnie? Prokurator? Zbieranie dowodow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Facet chce mi udowodnic dokonanie medycznej aborcji. Czy ma do tego prawo i jak wyglada to prawnie? Prokurator? Zbieranie dowodow?


   Nie martw się - nic nie jest w stanie Ci udowodnić....Bo jak?Możesz kochana spać spokojnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12 tabletek, cena 200 zl. Tel:536 518 711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej wziac arthrotec doustnie czy dopochwowo? Jakie dawkowanie? Ile tabletek co ile godzin?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuje 3 dawki po 4 tabketki pod język. Trzymać pół godziny aż się rozpuszcza, wypluwasz rdzeń. Powtarzać co 3 godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co w przypadku brania dopochwowo? Czy nie jest jednak skuteczniejsze?

----------


## aleksandra90580@wp.pl

Cześć mam do sprzedania oryginalne tabletki ze strony women on W. Koszt 360 zł ( koszt darowizny ) Polska ma od 80 do 90 euro. Plus koszty wysyłki. Wysyłka w dowolny sposób. Kontakt- prosze o wiadomości emal. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Działanie raczej podobne, ale dopochwowo łatwiej wykryć, w razie czego, tak słyszałam. Zawsze.może się do końca nie rozpuścić lub coś. Niektórzy biorą tez 2 dawki na przykład doustnie i 1 dopochwowo, to już od Ciebie zależy. Trzymaj się  :Smile:  
A Wy netporadnio nie wiem po co chcecie nawracać nas na sile.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto mówi o nawracaniu? :-) Chcemy pomagać w inny sposób niż Wy :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Część dziewczyny. Tak jak Wy podjęłam się próbom arthrotekiem i powiodło się. Po trzech dawkach na początku nic. Dopiero na drugi dzień zaczęli się krwawienie ale takie jak przy miesiączka natomiast na trzeci dzień miałam krwotok Ale do zniesienia wtedy . Jest czwarty dzień i nadal krwawie . Wyleciało wszystko ze mnie . po krwawienie ide na usg by sprawdzić czy wszystko jest ok i czy naprawdę się udało. Nie jestem dumna z siebie ale wiem że.musiałam to zrobić. Mam juz 3 dzieci . A facet mnie zostawił i nie przejmuje się niczym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec marki Pfizer 50mg diklofenak 0,2 mizoprostol, lek zakupiony w aptece na receptę, wcześniej go stosowałam na staw skokowy, troszkę tego leku mam więc mogę odsprzedać 12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek, mogła bym wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dla potwierdzenia mogę oczywiście zdjęcie wysłać, zapytania proszę kierować na adres mailowy : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Anna30

Kupię zestaw z Womens on Web.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Część dziewczyny. Tak jak Wy podjęłam się próbom arthrotekiem i powiodło się. Po trzech dawkach na początku nic. Dopiero na drugi dzień kjzaczęli się krwawienie ale takie jak przy miesiączka natomiast na trzeci dzień miałam krwotok Ale do zniesienia wtedy . Jest czwarty dzień i nadal krwawie . Wyleciało wszystko ze mnie . po krwawienie ide na usg by sprawdzić czy wszystko jest ok i czy naprawdę się udało. Nie jestem dumna z siebie ale wiem że.musiałam to zrobić. Mam juz 3 dzieci . A facet mnie zostawił i nie przejmuje się niczym.


Witam, moglabys mi pomóc w zdobyciu arthrotec? Nie mam skąd go wziąć  :Frown:  zaplacilabym za wszystko, odezwij się Moniczka_90.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, moglabys mi pomóc w zdobyciu arthrotec? Nie mam skąd go wziąć  zaplacilabym za wszystko, odezwij się Moniczka_90.90@wp.pl


hej ja numer zdobylam tu na forum wiele dziewczyn pisalo o tym numerzy 731058416 i faktycznie przyszły orginalne i z możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości na  z przesyłką zapłaciłam 140 zl. Możesz sprawdzić na wet na tym forum dziewczyny zamawialy na wielu stronach piszą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię zestaw z Womens on Web.


Odsprzedam proszę pisać na maila : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl

----------


## Majka1985

Cześć dziewczyny. Czy któraś z was pomimo zażycia Arthrotecu lub tabletek z w.o.w nie poroniła? Jest to w ogóle możliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy arthotecu jest to możliwe, zdarza się że trzeba powtórzyć zabieg, prawdopodobieństwo, że się uda to jakieś 60%, a przy zestawach z wow około 98. Ale wiadomo wszystko zależy od organizmu, nikt Ci nie powie jak Twój zareaguje. Trzymaj się

----------


## jke1974

hej..ja wczoraj zażyłam prawie 20 tab. arthhrotec i nic 5 dopochwowo i co trzy godziny po 4 pod jezyk wystąpila tylko biegunka i trochę pobolewal mnie brzuch ....test wyszedł pozytywnie a ginekolog stwierdziła że nic nie widzi tylko ścianka macicy jest gruba i nie będzie się złuszczać kazała przyjść za dwa tygodnie...ale czemu tabletki nie zadziałaly jeżeli to była wczesna ciąża na moje obliczenia to jakieś 4 tygodnie.. Pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowaany

Czy zna ktoś aptekę na terenie Krakowa, gdzie uda mi się otrzymać Arthrotec bez recepty, a tylko z samych próśb o niego?

----------


## Majka1985

> Przy arthotecu jest to możliwe, zdarza się że trzeba powtórzyć zabieg, prawdopodobieństwo, że się uda to jakieś 60%, a przy zestawach z wow około 98. Ale wiadomo wszystko zależy od organizmu, nikt Ci nie powie jak Twój zareaguje. Trzymaj się


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zna ktoś aptekę na terenie Krakowa, gdzie uda mi się otrzymać Arthrotec bez recepty, a tylko z samych próśb o niego?


Nie ma takiej możliwości żebyś dostała lek na recepte bez recepty pomyśl normalnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki  poronne  cytotec wysyłka  pocztą polską  ze  sprawdzeniem zawartości  przed zapłatą  cena 10 tabletek  350 lub 12 cena 500 zł możliwe wysłanie zdjęć na email  729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam proszę pisać na maila : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl



Miałam dwie próby artroteckiem, raz 12 tabl, drugi raz 16tabl. I na USG lekarz mówi że ciąża rozwija się prawidłowo 5-6 tydzień, tylko jest krwiak w macicy, który sie samoistnie wchłonie. Resztę tabletek wysłałam za darmo do pewnej dziewczyny z forum, była w 10 tc, jej sie udało bez komplikacji mimo dwukrotnie większej ciąży.
 Przedwczoraj miałam zabieg w Niemieckiej klinice.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej..ja wczoraj zażyłam prawie 20 tab. arthhrotec i nic 5 dopochwowo i co trzy godziny po 4 pod jezyk wystąpila tylko biegunka i trochę pobolewal mnie brzuch ....test wyszedł pozytywnie a ginekolog stwierdziła że nic nie widzi tylko ścianka macicy jest gruba i nie będzie się złuszczać kazała przyjść za dwa tygodnie...ale czemu tabletki nie zadziałaly jeżeli to była wczesna ciąża na moje obliczenia to jakieś 4 tygodnie.. Pomóżcie



Dziwne, idź do innego ginekologa i nie przesadzaj z tabletkami. To nie są witaminy. A test może wyjść pozytywnie do 3 tyg po poronieniu. Nie zawsze ART działa. A ciąża może jest za wczesna aby była widoczna na USG? Kurcze nie wiem. Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale powiedz mi w której części mojej wypowiedzi Cię oceniłam? Ja Cię nie oceniam ja chcę Ci pomóc, a przez to pomagam też Twemu dziecku.


Nikt Cie o pomoc nie prosił dobra samarytanko! Co takie osoby jak Ty robia na takim forum? Masz misje, dowartościowujesz się? Idź do domu dziecka i tam pomagaj, lub do hospicjum. Popatrz na cierpienie i tam pomagaj! Może się zdziwisz, ale ja tak robię. Pomagam dzieciakom, które już są na świecie, żyją i cierpią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamawiałam z tego numeru 724.658.276 jestem bardzo zadowolona lek przyszedł oryginalnie zapakowany mogłam otworzyć paczkę zanim za nią zapłaciłam  kontakt też bardzo fajny pozytywna osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam was mam do sprzedania oryginalne opakowanie art.20szt,wysyłka z spr.zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty warszawa okolice 501921894

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec marki Pfizer 50mg diklofenak 0,2 mizoprostol, lek zakupiony w aptece na receptę, wcześniej go stosowałam na staw skokowy, troszkę tego leku mam więc mogę odsprzedać 12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek, mogła bym wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dla potwierdzenia mogę oczywiście zdjęcie wysłać, zapytania proszę kierować na adres mailowy : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol

cena za 10 tabletek to 350 zl

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl

Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## jke1974

Hej....No wiem że to dziwne ale chociaż skurcze powinny wystąpić po art...a u mnie nic... dzisiaj idę do ginekologa . dziękuję za słowa otuchy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

[IMG]http://images76.fotosik.pl/710/bc1f4156a8517b8agen.jpg/[IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam tabletki od kredo.meta@op.pl
Tanio szybko i bezproblemowo :Smile: 

Dominika.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam was mam do sprzedania oryginalne opakowanie art.20szt,wysyłka z spr.zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty warszawa okolice 501921894


Jaka cena za 20 tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam...zaczne od początku....ostatnią @ miałam 27 maja....czyli to ok 6tydz...jest 16,30-właśnie wzięłam pod język 4 pierwsze tabletki...boje się czy się uda...a jeśli nie? czy któraś z was w tym okresie ciąży zażywała art.??? Pozdrawiam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek, kupiłam dla siebie lecz nie mialam odwagi użyć. Posiadam tylko jedno opakowanie. Wysylka oczywiście z mozliwością sprawdzenia. Kontakt: maxlimonka222@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam...zaczne od początku....ostatnią @ miałam 27 maja....czyli to ok 6tydz...jest 16,30-właśnie wzięłam pod język 4 pierwsze tabletki...boje się czy się uda...a jeśli nie? czy któraś z was w tym okresie ciąży zażywała art.??? Pozdrawiam...



Tak ja zażywałam między 5 a 6 tygodniem, pierwsza próba się nie powiodła, druga też nie. Teraz jestem 3 dni po zabiegu w zagranicznej klinice. Ale nie martw się, przejrzałam pół tego forum i większości dziewczyn sie udaje, to zależy od organizmu. Trzymaj się i życzę Ci powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli bylo krwawienie i skrzepy to juz poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma na to reguły. Niektóre zakrawia, poleci skrzep i po sprawie. A niektóre krwawia tydzień i 2 i się okazuje, że się nie udało. To nic nie czułas innego niż zwykle?  Idź na usg i się Dowiesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma na to reguły. Niektóre zakrawia, poleci skrzep i po sprawie. A niektóre krwawia tydzień i 2 i się okazuje, że się nie udało. To nic nie czułas innego niż zwykle?  Idź na usg i się Dowiesz.


Byla goraczka bole  takie jak przy miesiaczce wymioty biegunka

----------


## Ola_Korczakowska

Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Nie chcę się rozpisywać dłużej. Odbiór osobisty województwo śląskie. Zainteresowanych zapraszam na kontakt mailowy : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl



Z poważaniem,
Ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Twoim miejscu zrobiłabym usg, albo chociaż 2 bety żeby zobaczyć czy hcg spada, oczywiście w odstępie 48h. Z tego co piszesz to możliwe ze się udało, ale nikt Ci tu gwarancji nie da. Daj znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam 3 dawki po 4tabletki,skurcze,ból brzucha, gorączka...o 4rano poszłam do toalety i coś wypadło ze mnie ale nie mogłam nic dojrzeć w toalecie bo było bardzo dużo krwi. O 7 rano wyleciał skrzep,zbity,mięsisty o długości ok 3-4cm ale w miarę płaski-coś jak kawałeczek wątróbki. teraz jest delikatne krwawienie, w zasadzie bardzo słabe. Ide w piątek na usg,napisze wam co i jak. dodam że to 6tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 2 zestawy arthrotec + RU 486 . cena 200 zl , chce sie szybko tego pozbyc . kontekt pod nr tel 603 925 462

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam op arthrotec 20 szt plus cytotec , zestaw 300 zl . osobno 200 zl za op. mam tylko po 1 op. prosze o tel lub sms pod nr 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam 2 zestawy arthrotec + RU 486 . cena 200 zl , chce sie szybko tego pozbyc . kontekt pod nr tel 603 925 462


A skąd masz RU 386? Pilnie potrzebuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec marki Pfizer 50mg diklofenak 0,2 mizoprostol, lek zakupiony w aptece na receptę, wcześniej go stosowałam na staw skokowy, troszkę tego leku mam więc mogę odsprzedać 12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek, mogła bym wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dla potwierdzenia mogę oczywiście zdjęcie wysłać, zapytania proszę kierować na adres mailowy : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wzięłam 3 dawki po 4tabletki,skurcze,ból brzucha, gorączka...o 4rano poszłam do toalety i coś wypadło ze mnie ale nie mogłam nic dojrzeć w toalecie bo było bardzo dużo krwi. O 7 rano wyleciał skrzep,zbity,mięsisty o długości ok 3-4cm ale w miarę płaski-coś jak kawałeczek wątróbki. teraz jest delikatne krwawienie, w zasadzie bardzo słabe. Ide w piątek na usg,napisze wam co i jak. dodam że to 6tydz.


hej dziewczyny,czy to możliwe że dwa dni krwawienia i po wszystkim??? miałam iść na usg w piątek ale pójde dziś bo cała "akcja" nagle się zatrzymała... Zero krwawienia, plamienia czy czegokolwiek...boje się że lek *** nie zadziałał... czy u którejś z was nagle wszystko odeszło po dwóch dniach? Dodam, że wczoraj piersi bolały mniej(dużo mniej) niż do tej pory, a dziś już jest ból chyba taki sam jak wcześniej...sama już nie wiem co robić i o tym myśleć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd masz RU 386? Pilnie potrzebuje.


kupilam dla kogos przez znajomych . ta osoba zrezygnowala. nie chce tego trzymac w domu . chetnie odsprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 2 zestawy arthrotec + RU 486 . cena 200 zl , chce sie szybko tego pozbyc mozliwosc zalatwienia rowniez cytotecu. . kontakt pod nr tel 603 925 462 tylko sms- oddzwaniam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zna ktoś aptekę na terenie Krakowa, gdzie uda mi się otrzymać Arthrotec bez recepty, a tylko z samych próśb o niego?


Mogę sprzedać oryginalny zestaw WOW za 350zł (odbiór osobisty w Krakowie).Mnie już nie jest potrzebny,bo ciąża obumarła sama w 3 mc.

----------


## morelka147@o2.pl

> Mogę sprzedać oryginalny zestaw WOW za 350zł (odbiór osobisty w Krakowie).Mnie już nie jest potrzebny,bo ciąża obumarła sama w 3 mc.


Proszę o kontakt, chciałabym odkupić zestaw
morelka147@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam 2 zestawy arthrotec + RU 486 . cena 200 zl , chce sie szybko tego pozbyc . kontekt pod nr tel 603 925 462


Proszę o kontakt morelka147@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A RU skond pani ma to jakaś sciema

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałabym zapytać czy któraś z was używała zestawu z WOW? A może posiada ktoś zdjęcie tego zestawu? Bardzo proszę o pomoc ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej Dziewczyny,

Ja już jestem po. Gdybyście szukały pewnego źródła to polecam zapytać tutaj:
arthrotec50.pomoc@gmail.com. 
Ja zapłaciłam tylko 120 zł za 12 tabletek i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość przed zapłatą za przesyłke. 
Na szczęście wszystko przebiegło bez komplikacji, pierwsze krwawienie pojawiło się po okolo 3h. 

Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam. Jeśli jesteś zinteresowana to zostaw maila - odezwę się.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam. Jeśli jesteś zinteresowana to zostaw maila - odezwę się.Pozdrawiam.


morelka147@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny proszę o pomoc! Lepszy jest zwykły Arthrotec czy Arthrotec forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec + Ru 486

fifajan@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to możliwe żeby w Polsce dostać RU + arthrotec? Dużo osób oferuje sprzedaż na stronie ogłaszamy24.pl, nie wiem czy można zaufać takim osobom? Zamówiłam zestaw z wow ale nie otrzymałam jeszcze nawet żadnego meila zwrotnego a jestem już w 6 tygodniu, nie chcę czekać dłużej, a ciężko znaleźć kogoś kto miałby na odsprzedanie oryginalny zestaw z ich strony  :Frown:  proszę o pomoc, czas ucieka  :Frown: ((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to możliwe żeby w Polsce dostać RU + arthrotec? Dużo osób oferuje sprzedaż na stronie ogłaszamy24.pl, nie wiem czy można zaufać takim osobom? Zamówiłam zestaw z wow ale nie otrzymałam jeszcze nawet żadnego meila zwrotnego a jestem już w 6 tygodniu, nie chcę czekać dłużej, a ciężko znaleźć kogoś kto miałby na odsprzedanie oryginalny zestaw z ich strony  proszę o pomoc, czas ucieka ((


    Nie daj się nabrać - to oszustwo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie daj się nabrać - to oszustwo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Więc czy sam arthrotec może pomóc? Potrzebuję porozmawiać z jakąś doświadczoną osobą..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Więc czy sam arthrotec może pomóc? Potrzebuję porozmawiać z jakąś doświadczoną osobą..


ja byłam ok 6tydz. sam art. pomógł-3x4tabl co 3godziny. w poniedziałek zażyłam art. wczoraj byłam na usg i gin potwierdził brak ciąży, krwawiłam tylko dwa dni i drugiego dnia bardzo skąpo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja byłam ok 6tydz. sam art. pomógł-3x4tabl co 3godziny. w poniedziałek zażyłam art. wczoraj byłam na usg i gin potwierdził brak ciąży, krwawiłam tylko dwa dni i drugiego dnia bardzo skąpo.


U mnie dziś mija 6 tydzień, i kompletnie nie wiem komu mogę zaufać kupując tabletki, skąd brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki zażyłaś doustnie czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Więc czy sam arthrotec może pomóc? Potrzebuję porozmawiać z jakąś doświadczoną osobą..


   Do arth... nie potrzebujesz RU. Raczej powinno się udać, ale 100% gwarancji nigdy nikt Ci nie da.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Więc czy sam arthrotec może pomóc? Potrzebuję porozmawiać z jakąś doświadczoną osobą.. 



   Do Arth... nie potrzebujesz RU. Powinien sam dać rade, ale wiadomo 100% gwarancji nikt Ci nigdy nie da.Z resztą żadna metoda farmakologiczna nie daje 100% gwarancji, że się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam kupione w aptece całe opakowanie do odsprzedania. Mi jest nie potrzebne.
cena 150zł 
więcej informacji mailowo:  masia3211@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie dziś mija 6 tydzień, i kompletnie nie wiem komu mogę zaufać kupując tabletki, skąd brałaś?


Tutaj trudno znaleźć kogoś komu można zaufać. Zobacz co się dzieje. Nawet te co pisały że są już po i podają namiary, nie wiadomo czy faktycznie są po czy napędzają klientki.
Może masz kogoś bliskiego z kim możesz pogadać i dostać wsparcie? Strasznie trudno być samej w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tutaj trudno znaleźć kogoś komu można zaufać. Zobacz co się dzieje. Nawet te co pisały że są już po i podają namiary, nie wiadomo czy faktycznie są po czy napędzają klientki.
> Może masz kogoś bliskiego z kim możesz pogadać i dostać wsparcie? Strasznie trudno być samej w takiej sytuacji.


Właśnie o to chodzi, że nie wiadomo kto tutaj pisze szczerze, a kto nie, mam przyjaciółkę która wie o wszystkim, ale potrzebuję kogoś kto mi powie jak organizm może zareagować na te tabletki, od 2 dni przeglądam te forum, ale nie mogę wyczytać nic konkretnego..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie dziś mija 6 tydzień, i kompletnie nie wiem komu mogę zaufać kupując tabletki, skąd brałaś?


poszlam do lekarza rodzinnego i wzielam receptę na tate. Regularnie ma przepisywane leki co miesiąc-po receptę chodze albo ja albo mama tata u lekarza jest raz do roku. zażywałam pod język. Kupilam w aptece osedlowej 20tabl za 42zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie o to chodzi, że nie wiadomo kto tutaj pisze szczerze, a kto nie, mam przyjaciółkę która wie o wszystkim, ale potrzebuję kogoś kto mi powie jak organizm może zareagować na te tabletki, od 2 dni przeglądam te forum, ale nie mogę wyczytać nic konkretnego..


każdy organizm reaguje inaczej...ja np. dopiero po drugiej dawce miałam wysoką gorączke,drgawki, wszystko jest do przeżycia. moja kolezanka z krwotokiem trafila na oddzial-nikt nie domyślił się że brała art....bardzo wiele zależy od naszego organizmu....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> każdy organizm reaguje inaczej...ja np. dopiero po drugiej dawce miałam wysoką gorączke,drgawki, wszystko jest do przeżycia. moja kolezanka z krwotokiem trafila na oddzial-nikt nie domyślił się że brała art....bardzo wiele zależy od naszego organizmu....


No właśnie dlatego jest wielki strach.. Powiedz mi czy trzeba się jakoś przygotować zanim weźmie się te tabletki? Czy między czasie jeść i pić czy raczej nie? Czy jest coś o czym należy pamiętać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak poznać czy zestaw z womenonweb jest oryginalny? Odkupiony od kogoś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie dlatego jest wielki strach.. Powiedz mi czy trzeba się jakoś przygotować zanim weźmie się te tabletki? Czy między czasie jeść i pić czy raczej nie? Czy jest coś o czym należy pamiętać?


powiem ci szczerze że ja np.w tych nerwach to w ogóle nie jadłam...w sumie mogę powiedzieć że brałam art. na czczo...piłam tylko po 6kaw na dzień....w sumie nie wiem czy można jeść pomiędzy dawkami ale myśle że nie stanowi to przeszkody ponieważ działają one na macice nie na żołądek, chociaż niektóre dziewczyny piszą że maja biegunkę. Dodatkowo dawki przeplatałam z papierosami bo pale i to nie mało. W poniedziałek wzięłam tabletki i dopiero we wtorek rano zaczęłam krwawić,potem przez dwa dni tylko śluz zabarwiony delikatnie krwią a dziś krwawienie jak przy zwykłej miesiączce. w środe byłam u gina wykluczył ciąże ale za to mam torbielą na prawym jajniku-przez to mam nieregularne miesiączki i powoduje to że owlacja występuje wtedy gdy ma na to chęć...także sam lekarz powiedział że u mnie bez antykoncepcji hormonalnej się nie obędzie. Trzymam kciuki aby i tobie się udało....ja musiałam....mam już dwoje dzieciaczków i nie chce więcej,ani ja ani mój mąż... magda825@buziaczek.pl masz tu mojego maila gdybyś potrzebowała wsparcia...Powodzenia!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie dlatego jest wielki strach.. Powiedz mi czy trzeba się jakoś przygotować zanim weźmie się te tabletki? Czy między czasie jeść i pić czy raczej nie? Czy jest coś o czym należy pamiętać?


Przemyśl proszę decyzję o usunięciu dziecka. Ja bardzo żałuję że to zrobiłam, wyrzuty sumienia są nieustające. Jak czytam że niektórym dziewczynom się nie udało, to jestem zła że mi udało się od razu. Jadąc na pogotowie, modliłam się aby moje dziecko żyło...niestety...i ja takze umarłam razem z nim...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam arth 5 dni temu, kilka godzin przed nic nie jadlam wiedzac ze moge spodziewac sie wymiotow i biegunki, po pierwszej dawce bolalo mnie jedynie podbrzusze i pojawila sie biegunka, po jakims czasie dosc silne dreszcze i mimo ze wiedzialam ze wszelka aktywnosc jest wskazana ciezko bylo wyjsc spod koldry, goraca herbata z lekka pomaga, po drugiej dawce pojawilo sie delikatne plamienie, silna biegunka i znow dreszcze i tak do 3 dawki, po ostatniej bylam juz tak zmeczona ze niedlugo pozniej zasnelam myslac ze nic z tego nie wyszlo, po kilku godzinach wstalam do toalety i faktycznie pojawilo sie krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce i tak utrzymuje sie od kilku dni, od wczoraj jest intensywniejsze i skrzepowe, zrobilam badanie betaHCG i powtorzylam po 48h, jednak sie udalo i poziom hormonu drastycznie spadl, zdecydowanie nalezy duzo pic by sie nie odwodnic i mimo ze moze to nie czas na amory to aktywnosc seksualna wzmaga krwawienie i przyspiesza oczyszczanie sie macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli potrzebujesz szybko i bezpiecznie sprawdzonego *zestawu poronnego*, który został sprawdzony przez wiele pań ze skutkiem pozytywnym to zadzwoń pod numer *883125454* - Wszystkiego się dowiesz, możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem lub sprawdzeniem zawartości, bądź odbiór osobisty. Nie zamawiaj od oszustów i naciągaczy, których wiedza opiera się na domysłach. Zamów produkt, który jest bezpieczny dla zdrowia i skuteczny w 100%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol

cena za 10 tabletek to 350 zl

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl

Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam arth 5 dni temu, kilka godzin przed nic nie jadlam wiedzac ze moge spodziewac sie wymiotow i biegunki, po pierwszej dawce bolalo mnie jedynie podbrzusze i pojawila sie biegunka, po jakims czasie dosc silne dreszcze i mimo ze wiedzialam ze wszelka aktywnosc jest wskazana ciezko bylo wyjsc spod koldry, goraca herbata z lekka pomaga, po drugiej dawce pojawilo sie delikatne plamienie, silna biegunka i znow dreszcze i tak do 3 dawki, po ostatniej bylam juz tak zmeczona ze niedlugo pozniej zasnelam myslac ze nic z tego nie wyszlo, po kilku godzinach wstalam do toalety i faktycznie pojawilo sie krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce i tak utrzymuje sie od kilku dni, od wczoraj jest intensywniejsze i skrzepowe, zrobilam badanie betaHCG i powtorzylam po 48h, jednak sie udalo i poziom hormonu drastycznie spadl, zdecydowanie nalezy duzo pic by sie nie odwodnic i mimo ze moze to nie czas na amory to aktywnosc seksualna wzmaga krwawienie i przyspiesza oczyszczanie sie macicy


jak zdobylas te tabletki? masz jakies namiary?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powiem ci szczerze że ja np.w tych nerwach to w ogóle nie jadłam...w sumie mogę powiedzieć że brałam art. na czczo...piłam tylko po 6kaw na dzień....w sumie nie wiem czy można jeść pomiędzy dawkami ale myśle że nie stanowi to przeszkody ponieważ działają one na macice nie na żołądek, chociaż niektóre dziewczyny piszą że maja biegunkę. Dodatkowo dawki przeplatałam z papierosami bo pale i to nie mało. W poniedziałek wzięłam tabletki i dopiero we wtorek rano zaczęłam krwawić,potem przez dwa dni tylko śluz zabarwiony delikatnie krwią a dziś krwawienie jak przy zwykłej miesiączce. w środe byłam u gina wykluczył ciąże ale za to mam torbielą na prawym jajniku-przez to mam nieregularne miesiączki i powoduje to że owlacja występuje wtedy gdy ma na to chęć...także sam lekarz powiedział że u mnie bez antykoncepcji hormonalnej się nie obędzie. Trzymam kciuki aby i tobie się udało....ja musiałam....mam już dwoje dzieciaczków i nie chce więcej,ani ja ani mój mąż... magda825@buziaczek.pl masz tu mojego maila gdybyś potrzebowała wsparcia...Powodzenia!!!


prosze o pomoc pilnie potrzebuje ych tabletek ale nie potrafie ich zdobyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety mialam recepte i leki kupilam w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko nie kupujcie od kasinekelo1992@gmail.com i elka jakas tam to oszustki!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co to za strona ta wow??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 12 tabletek arthrotec. Odsprzedam za 50zł. Chętnych zapraszam na meila: sylwia93-16@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. 
Właśnie leżę w szpitalu i mam podawany arthrotec na wywołanie poronienia obumarla go płodu. Dostałam juz 3 dawki po 4 tabletki i NIC SIĘ NIE DZIEJE. Krótko po zaaplikowaniu dostaję temperatury i dreszczy ale potem przechodzi jakby nigdy nic. Na szczęście jestem w szpitalu i moja sytuacja jest jednak inna, bo w końcu mnie pewnie wylyzeczkuja. Ale jak widać ten lek nie zawsze działa. czekam już prawie 24h na efekt. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc 

Ja kupilam z arthrotec50.pomoc@gmail.com
Zaplacilam tylko 120 zl za 12 sztuk i odebralam przesylke osobiscie.
Polecam, tabletki sa wazne do 2018 roku i pochodzal z polskiej apteki.

Trzymajcie sie
Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. 
> Właśnie leżę w szpitalu i mam podawany arthrotec na wywołanie poronienia obumarla go płodu. Dostałam juz 3 dawki po 4 tabletki i NIC SIĘ NIE DZIEJE. Krótko po zaaplikowaniu dostaję temperatury i dreszczy ale potem przechodzi jakby nigdy nic. Na szczęście jestem w szpitalu i moja sytuacja jest jednak inna, bo w końcu mnie pewnie wylyzeczkuja. Ale jak widać ten lek nie zawsze działa. czekam już prawie 24h na efekt. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia!


Po co klamiesz? Nikt w szpitalu nie podaje arthrotecu na poronienie, to lek na stawy.
W szpitalu stosuje sie czysty mizoprostal bez diklofenaku.
Tylko jaki masz interes aby podwazac skutecznosc arthrotecuu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co klamiesz? Nikt w szpitalu nie podaje arthrotecu na poronienie, to lek na stawy.
> W szpitalu stosuje sie czysty mizoprostal bez diklofenaku.
> Tylko jaki masz interes aby podwazac skutecznosc arthrotecuu?


Hehe, dobra jesteś ze zarzucasz mi klamstwo!
Poczytaj sobie fora o wywolywaniu poronienia w szpitalu gdy umiera płód. to normalna procedura również przy legalnej terminacji ciąży, która już niebawem legalna nie będzie dzięki dobrej zmianie. 
Miałam jak dotąd zaaplikowane 12 tabletek i lekarz stwierdził jedynie malutkie rozwarcie - opuszek palca się mieści.
Dodam, że jestem/byłam w 8tc.
A pisze po to, by ostrzec, że 12 tabletek może być za mało. Ja na pewno dostanę kolejna dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc 
> 
> Ja kupilam z arthrotec50.pomoc@gmail.com
> Zaplacilam tylko 120 zl za 12 sztuk i odebralam przesylke osobiscie.
> Polecam, tabletki sa wazne do 2018 roku i pochodzal z polskiej apteki.
> 
> Trzymajcie sie
> Kasia


Dobra reklama dźwignią handlu!! Nie rob cyrku, ze kupilas. Co najwyżej kupiłaś, po to żeby sprzedać drożej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

16 tabletek Arthrotec  i urodziłam w 6 mcu, w lazience wynajmowanego mieszkania, odcielam pepowine po kilku minutach zaczęłam rodzic łożysko,  w szpitalu byłam kilka godzin, potem psycholog. Mam sumienie, myślę o tym bez przerwy bo widzialam to dziecko jak lezalo na reczniku ale nie mogłam inaczej. Mam dwójkę dzieci a zabieg zrobiłam przed przeprowadzka do domu samotnej matki, wiedziałam że sobie nie poradzę,  zostawił mnie narzeczony. Tak to bywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam , mam całe opakowanie zakupione w aptece do odsprzedania. 
Możliwość wysyłki kurierem.
więcej mailowo : masia3211@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. informacje na mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec ze sprawdzonej apteki. Do wyboru force lub zwykły. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia leku z jakimś nickiem, numerem itp. Przesyłka normalna lub za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
wh1zz@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejesniktrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;128931]DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE NIC NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA

34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315

Dane odbiorcy:
Joanna Słowiańska
ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
51-601 Wrocław[/QUOTE
witam ja właśnie zamówiłam u tej Pani dzisiaj ttabletki i zrobiłam przelew rozumiem że nic nie dostanę? czy można jakoś to zgłosić? ?? mam kiepską sytuację potrzebuje tych tabletek a A400 zł jakie jej przełamał to dla mnie majątek. .. proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic nie zrobisz przeciez tyle sie pisze o oszustach by nie przelewac pieniedzy nikomu na konto spruboj w banku sie spytac czy mozna cofnac przelew zglos na policje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol

cena za 10 tabletek to 350 zl

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl

Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie dziewczyny - ciągle, nieskończoną ilość razy pisze się tu o różnego rodzaju oszustach i naciągaczach,wiele dziewczyn podaje dane,numery telefonów i konta oszustów a Wy ciągle robicie to samo - przelewacie kasę przed wysłaniem.Dopóki tak będzie to liczba oszustów będzie wciąż rosła!!!Ja rozumiem stres,nerwy i bezsilność,ale ludzie kochani,nie żyjemy w średniowieczu i istnieje coś takiego jak przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a jak wyglądają tabletki,można zobaczyć w internecie.Żadna uczciwa osoba nie będzie miała problemu z wysłaniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.To przecież jest bardzo proste!!!Jest też strona WOW - rzadko się zdarza, że przesyłki stamtąd nie dochodzą.Rozumiem dziewczyny Wasz niebotyczny stres ale myślcie jak zamawiacie tabletki.Nie przelewajcie żadnej kasy przed wysyłką, żądajcie sprawdzenia zawartości i nie odbierajcie przesyłek w których są tabletki w jakichś dziwnych woreczkach lub pudełeczkach. Tabletki muszą być w blistrach!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie zestaw najlepiej z wow , odbiór Częstochowa lub jutro 12/07 Warszawa

Ktoś coś ? 
kontakty tab-12@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak można być tak naiwnym żeby robić przelew na konto przed wysłaniem, przecież to nie małe pieniądze. A uczciwość  to rzadkość, zwłaszcza na tym forum  :Frown:  nie dawajcie się oszukać, myślcie, a potem róbcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Guest
„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z powyższymi  opiniami co do oszustów i popieram sprawdzenie zawartości 
 natomiast zamawiałam  z WOW i paczka została zatrzymana na WER (sortownia) WARSZAWA  i
odesłana z powrotem do BOMBAJU  kasę szlag trafił dopiero teraz sobie uświadomiłam że przecież 
szczyt NATO w Warszawie oraz ŚWIATOWE DNI MŁODZIEŻY w Krakowie. Aha a na granicach są prowadzone kontrole przy wjeździe do Polski. 
Zostałam zmuszona do kupna z forum poszukałam podzwoniłam i zamówiłam dostałam numer przesyłki od pani i śledzę przesyłkę póki co idzie do mnie 

                                             Julia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam prośbę podaj mi numer do osoby od której zamawiałaś chciałabym z nią porozmawiać może coś nowego sie dowiem . Z góry dziękuję. Magda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a proszę 724-658-276 ja się na początku nie mogłam dodzwonić bo było zajęte i 
 sama do mnie oddzwoniła 
                                           Julia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a proszę 724-658-276 ja się na początku nie mogłam dodzwonić bo było zajęte i 
>  sama do mnie oddzwoniła 
>                                            Julia


Dzięki  tez zamówiłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sylwia93-16@o2.pl tabletki już sprzedane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamowilam paczke od tej pani 603925462. doszla szybko , pozniej bardzo mi pomogla. znalazlam ja na innym forum i sama moge ja polecic. sama wczesniej stracoilam sporo pieniedzy 2 razy mnie oszukano , ale nie zaluje ze jej zaufalam. gdybyscie chciqaly pogadac tez mozna do niej zadzwonic i poprosic o rade.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki  tez zamówiłam


Czy mogłabyś zdradzić ile zapłaciłaś ? też chcę zamówić i chciałabym wiedzieć czego się spodziewać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Mam do odsprzedania - jak jesteś zainteresowana,to zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogłabyś zdradzić ile zapłaciłaś ? też chcę zamówić i chciałabym wiedzieć czego się spodziewać...


sorry ze teraz pisze ale byłam w pracy ta pani dobiera do stopnia ciązy wieku wagi itp nie wiem jakie masz warunki wiec do niej sobie zadzwon

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

724-658-276 to ten numer bo zapomniałam podać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cytotec wysyłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata cena 350 za listek 10 tabletek lub 12 za 500 możliwe wysłanie zdjęc na e-mail 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przynajmniej oficjalnie słynna tabletka aborcyjna RU 486 jest w Polsce niedostępna. W aptekach kupić można za to leki, które choć przeznaczone do leczenia określonych schorzeń, w 80% przypadków prowokują poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sorry ze teraz pisze ale byłam w pracy ta pani dobiera do stopnia ciązy wieku wagi itp nie wiem jakie masz warunki wiec do niej sobie zadzwon


Dziękuję bardzo, pozdrawiam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec.  Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata  .

Tel. 573.183.559
Email : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje pomocy, misoprostol, cytotec. Ktoś coś ? zabujca96@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamowilam paczke od tej pani 603925462. doszla szybko , pozniej bardzo mi pomogla. znalazlam ja na innym forum i sama moge ja polecic. sama wczesniej stracoilam sporo pieniedzy 2 razy mnie oszukano , ale nie zaluje ze jej zaufalam. gdybyscie chciqaly pogadac tez mozna do niej zadzwonic i poprosic o rade.


Widac ze post pisze pani ktora te tabletki sprzedaje  :Wink:  oszustka. Mnie oszukala ale sprawa juz trafila na policje nie dajcie sie oszukac! Polecam pisac do women on web za 25e macie recepte ltora bez problemu wykupicie w aptece. Oczywiscie arthrotec za ok 52 zl. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe, nowe opakowanie Arthrotec. 20 szt. Nie skorzystałam sama... Sprzedam za 80 zł (to moje koszty - jazda do innej miejscowości, szukanie apteki, która zrealizuje zagraniczną receptę + 47 zł sam lek). Termin ważności 05.2018. Nie namawiam, ale chętnie się pozbędę. Tel. 501 362 379. Odbiór osobisty okolice Wrocławia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustke! Nie wysyla zadnych tabletek!!! 603925462 nie dajcie sie nabrac!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Środki wczesno poronne dobierane indywidualnie do w zależności od miesiąca ciąży i fizycznych predyspozycji???!!!Większej bzdury już dawno nie słyszałam!!!!Nie dajcie się dziewczyny na takie bujdy nabrać!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

603925462 oszustka! nie wysyła żadnych tabletek tylko śmieszne perfumy. Widzę żę nie jestem 1 oszukaną osobą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Środki wczesno poronne dobierane indywidualnie do w zależności od miesiąca ciąży i fizycznych predyspozycji???!!!Większej bzdury już dawno nie słyszałam!!!!Nie dajcie się dziewczyny na takie bujdy nabrać!!!!


Ja też tak myślałam do momentu aż mi leki pomogły jestem kobietą z otyłą i potrzebuje mocniejszej dawki   leku bo np jedna kapsułka proszku przeciwbólowego na mnie nie działa . 
Nie pisz bzdur tylko napisz porozmawiaj . 
Albo handlujesz i Ci klienci przez palce uciekają bo zamówią raz a konkretnie a u Ciebie trzeba kilkakrotnie- przerabiałam to żadnej litości tylko płać a takie jak Ty tylko ręce zacierają. Wasze czasy pazerności się kończą. A takie numery jak ten są na wagę złota. Jak ktoś jest rozgarnięty to przez rozmowe wyczuje czy sprzedajacy ma pojecie - dzwoniłam pod różne numery do różnych sprzedających i się nasłuchałam np: pijanego męża w tle, wieśniacki akcent typu (ja była/ja brała), płaczące dzieci  pełna profeska !!!! A na ogłoszenia typu odstąpię , odsprzedam to wiadomo sprzeda ktoś i nawet nie wie jakie stosowanie podać .
Jeśli nie jesteś handlarą o której mowa to sorry może trafi do tej co mnie oszukała .
NUMER POLECAM BO JESTEM WDZIĘCZNA 724-658-276

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie doszła i nie dojdzie


Kurde, i 400zł poszło...
Że też nie sprawdziłam, tylko po 3dniu, jak nie otrzymałam przesyłki zaczęłam szukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Radze to zglosic na policje. Wystarczy potwierdzenie przelewu i nie musi pani mowic ze zamowila tabletki a np. Kosmetyki i ich nie otrzymala. Ja tak zrobilam we wtorek i czekam co dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata .

Tel.        573.183.559
Email    :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trafilam na nieuczciwą osobę nr tel 603925462. Sylwia Malec z Częstochowy. Uważajcie! Oferuje pomoc przy wszystkim, wysylke zaraz po otrzymaniu wplaty i owszem wysyla ale nie tabletki. To jest chore aby wykorzystywac kobiety a takiej sytuacji i żerowac na cudzym nieszczęsciu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgłaszają na policję nie musisz ściemniać o żadnych kosmetykach. Arthrotec jest lekiem na stawy i kupowanie go w Polsce nie jest nielegalne. Wcale nie musisz mówić, że zamówiłaś go w celu przerwania ciąży. Jak powiesz co zamówiłaś to ta wstrętna oszustka może jeszcze odpowiedzieć za proponowanie w internecie leków na receptę bez recepty - a to już jest nielegalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję art pilnie... Ratujcie dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

masz je jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz możliwość załatwienia leku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Art 220 z kosztem wysyłki .Mozliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostaw maila odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth forte, zostały mi i pomogły 12 szt.
cena200 + kw za pobraniem.

601185701

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszcie do women on web i poproscie o recepte. Najbardziej wiarygodne zrodlo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki przed zapłatą.
Tel 697.003.991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Women on web za 25e macie recepte i za ok 50 zl wykupicie w aptece arthrotec. Duzo taniej niz u niektorych osob tutaj...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> masz je jeszcze?


Tak, mam. Podaj telefon, zadzwonię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zrealizować recepte wysłaną mailem od WOW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Women on web za 25e macie recepte i za ok 50 zl wykupicie w aptece arthrotec. Duzo taniej niz u niektorych osob tutaj...


WOW Wysłali mi taka recepte ponieważ przesyłka mi nie doszla z Warszawy została odesłana tylko nie wiem jak taka recepte zrealizowac ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW Wysłali mi taka recepte ponieważ przesyłka mi nie doszla z Warszawy została odesłana tylko nie wiem jak taka recepte zrealizowac ??


    Normalnie - daj ją w aptece farmaceucie i tyle :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Normalnie - daj ją w aptece farmaceucie i tyle


Ale jak ? Przeciez mam ją na mailu ! Mam pokzac telefon .. wydrukować ją?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wysłali mi recepty poczta ..tylko normalnie mailem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wysłali mi recepty poczta ..tylko normalnie mailem


    Tak,wydrukuj ją i zanieś do apteki. Nie powinnaś mieć żadnego problemu z jej realizacją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak,wydrukuj ją i zanieś do apteki. Nie powinnaś mieć żadnego problemu z jej realizacją.


Ale tam nie ma poeczatki .. Sprobuje w kazdym badz razie dzieki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale tam nie ma poeczatki .. Sprobuje w kazdym badz razie dzieki


    Jakiej pieczątki nie ma? Lekarza? Możesz opisać jak mniej więcej wygląda ta recepta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;132057]Jakiej pieczątki nie ma? Lekarza? Możesz opisać jak mniej więcej 
 Imie nazw lekarza
Medical doctor
Registration number: 
Adres:
Data:
Moje dane : imie i nazw. I pesel tylko
R/ Arthrotec 0.05g +02mg
dtd/20 pills
S/as instructed 
Podpis i tyle 
Dlatego nie wiem jak mam taka recepte wogole zrealizowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakiej pieczątki nie ma? Lekarza? Możesz opisać jak mniej więcej wygląda ta recepta?


    Dopytuję,ponieważ jestem farmaceutką pracującą zawodowo i już realizowałam taką receptę - w mojej aptece nie było z tym żadnego problemu. Może inaczej - napisz z jakiej miejscowości jesteś to może Ci podpowiem w jakiej aptece ją zrealizujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;132061]


> Jakiej pieczątki nie ma? Lekarza? Możesz opisać jak mniej więcej 
>  Imie nazw lekarza
> Medical doctor
> Registration number: 
> Adres:
> Data:
> Moje dane : imie i nazw. I pesel tylko
> R/ Arthrotec 0.05g +02mg
> dtd/20 pills
> ...


     Wszystko co jest potrzebne na recepcie jest.Wydrukuj ją i do apteki :Smile:  na pełnym luzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;132064]


> Wszystko co jest potrzebne na recepcie jest.Wydrukuj ją i do apteki na pełnym luzie.


Normalnie taka bez pieczatki ? I imie i nazw lekarza jest napisane tak : J.Kowalski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokladnie nie ma zadnego problemu z recepta  :Smile:  w pierwszej aptece zrealizowalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zadna pieczatka nie jest potrzebna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zadna pieczatka nie jest potrzebna.


Dzieki ..mam nadzieje ze sie uda nie mam juz czasu na czekanie na kolejne tabletki :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki ..mam nadzieje ze sie uda nie mam juz czasu na czekanie na kolejne tabletki :/


napewno się uda  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Radze to zglosic na policje. Wystarczy potwierdzenie przelewu i nie musi pani mowic ze zamowila tabletki a np. Kosmetyki i ich nie otrzymala. Ja tak zrobilam we wtorek i czekam co dalej.


Informujemy Cie, ze w świetle prawa kobiety, które dokonały lub zamierzają dokonać aborcji (na sobie samej) nie są w Polsce karane.

Dlatego jesli chcesz poinformowac policje, ze kobieta ta oszukala cie-mozesz to zrobic.

Pamietaj, ze jesli przyznasz, ze tabletki byly zamawiane od tej kobiety w celu wykonania aborcji-nie bediesz ukarana, ale policja bedzie to drazyc i moze zadawac wiele pytan. Dlatego mozesz powiedziec, ze np leczysz wrzody zoladka (misoprostol jest zalecany na leczenie tego schorzenia).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki ..mam nadzieje ze sie uda nie mam juz czasu na czekanie na kolejne tabletki :/


   Na pewno się uda - powtarzam - na recepcie masz wszystko czego wymaga apteka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Informujemy Cie, ze w świetle prawa kobiety, które dokonały lub zamierzają dokonać aborcji (na sobie samej) nie są w Polsce karane.
> 
> Dlatego jesli chcesz poinformowac policje, ze kobieta ta oszukala cie-mozesz to zrobic.
> 
> Pamietaj, ze jesli przyznasz, ze tabletki byly zamawiane od tej kobiety w celu wykonania aborcji-nie bediesz ukarana, ale policja bedzie to drazyc i moze zadawac wiele pytan. Dlatego mozesz powiedziec, ze np leczysz wrzody zoladka (misoprostol jest zalecany na leczenie tego schorzenia).


    W zupełności się zgadzam. Z resztą na poprzedniej stronie pisałam,że spokojnie można iść na policję i powiedzieć co się zamówiło tylko nie koniecznie w jakim celu :Smile: . A tak przy okazji - jak Wam nie wstyd - tak ludzi oszukiwać!!!!Pamiętajcie,że los bardzo lubi się mścić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgłaszajcie dziewczyny oszustwa na policję!!!!Nic Wam za to nie grozi!!!!Arthrotek jest w Polsce dopuszczony do obrotu i kupowanie go nie jest nielegalne!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napewno się uda


   Jak byś miała jakiś problem, to tylko napisz skąd jesteś ( może być tylko województwo) a może uda mi się podpowiedzieć Ci  jakiej aptece zrealizujesz receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak byś miała jakiś problem, to tylko napisz skąd jesteś ( może być tylko województwo) a może uda mi się podpowiedzieć Ci  jakiej aptece zrealizujesz receptę.


Jestem z Radomia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrealizujesz ją na pewno w Euro i na Gagarina...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrealizujesz ją na pewno w Euro i na Gagarina...


Dzięki własnie tak mysłalam o Euro aptece  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powodzenia - Radom to nie wiocha, kupisz bez problemu,ale pierwsze co wal do Euro i na Gagarina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z resztą - w WOW wiedzą co robią - na pewno żadnej lewej recepty by Ci nie wysłali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z resztą - w WOW wiedzą co robią - na pewno żadnej lewej recepty by Ci nie wysłali.


Nie wiem pierwszy raz mam taka recepte.. wkoncu ta recepta kosztowala mnie 90€ musi byc ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem pierwszy raz mam taka recepte.. wkoncu ta recepta kosztowala mnie 90€ musi byc ok


   No więc właśnie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec daje tylko ok. 80% pewności, wiecie o tym? W przypadku, gdy nie zadziała, płód może nieprawidłowo się rozwijać, czyli po prostu może być kaleką. Nie lepiej zamówić zestaw na WOW lub WHW? Albo wykombinować kasę na zabieg gdzieś blisko za granicą? Wychowanie dziecka kosztuje i tak o wiele więcej!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec daje tylko ok. 80% pewności, wiecie o tym? W przypadku, gdy nie zadziała, płód może nieprawidłowo się rozwijać, czyli po prostu może być kaleką. Nie lepiej zamówić zestaw na WOW lub WHW? Albo wykombinować kasę na zabieg gdzieś blisko za granicą? Wychowanie dziecka kosztuje i tak o wiele więcej!


    Oczywiście, zgadzam się z Tobą, ale musisz brać pod uwagę, że w życiu różnie bywa - niektóre dziewczyny zbyt późno dowiadują się o ciąży i zwyczajnie nie mają czasu czekać a pieniądze, które lekarze życzą sobie za zabieg są dla wielu zwyczajnie nieosiągalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata .

Tel :    573.183.559
Email :*    edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jestem już po... Arthrotec zadziałał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wzięciu art, trzeba udać sie do lekarza na łyżeczkowanie? 
Jestem w 10 tyg i mam tabletki i chce to zrobić lecz nie mam ubezpieczenia żeby wybrac sie do szpitala później na łyżeczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja koleżanka brała Art 
Nie zadziałał. ...brała drugi raz i też tylko małe plamienie. ..w końcu zamówiła z Wow zestaw i poszło gładko 
Dlatego ja nie bawiłam się w Art
Dzisiaj po 9 dniach od nadania przesyłki odebrałam swoją  (w sąsiednim województwie na poste restante  bo do mojego nie dochodzą )
Wzięłam jedną tabletkę i czekam do jutra 
Mam nadzieję że się uda 
Moja rada-lepiej zamawiać od razu z Wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostalam wiadomosc od WOW ze w tej chwili paczki nie dochodza i dostalam recepte. Czasem nie mamy wplywu na to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec - zwykły 20 tabletek i forte 10 tabletek. Oryginalne, z apteki. Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dostalam wiadomosc od WOW ze w tej chwili paczki nie dochodza i dostalam recepte. Czasem nie mamy wplywu na to.


Ja zamowilam paczke z wow i nie doszla .. dostal recepte i mam z nia problem .. czy Twoja recepta to poprostu na zwyklej bialym papierze napisane co i jak bez pieczatki tylko z podpisem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec - zwykły 20 tabletek i forte 10 tabletek. Oryginalne, z apteki. Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto....


W jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja koleżanka brała Art 
> Nie zadziałał. ...brała drugi raz i też tylko małe plamienie. ..w końcu zamówiła z Wow zestaw i poszło gładko 
> Dlatego ja nie bawiłam się w Art
> Dzisiaj po 9 dniach od nadania przesyłki odebrałam swoją  (w sąsiednim województwie na poste restante  bo do mojego nie dochodzą )
> Wzięłam jedną tabletkę i czekam do jutra 
> Mam nadzieję że się uda 
> Moja rada-lepiej zamawiać od razu z Wow


Masz szczescie Tobie paczka doszla moja w poniedzielek byla juz w Wer Warszawa i odeslali ja spowrotem .. i teraz stracilam pienoadze czas i dalej nie mam tabletek a to juz 12 tydz :/ jestem zalamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakiej cenie?


   Zostaw maila - odezwę się...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamowilam paczke z wow i nie doszla .. dostal recepte i mam z nia problem .. czy Twoja recepta to poprostu na zwyklej bialym papierze napisane co i jak bez pieczatki tylko z podpisem?


  A jaki masz problem z tą receptą?Jeśli oczywiście mogę zapytać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz szczescie Tobie paczka doszla moja w poniedzielek byla juz w Wer Warszawa i odeslali ja spowrotem .. i teraz stracilam pienoadze czas i dalej nie mam tabletek a to juz 12 tydz :/ jestem zalamana


      Spróbuj poprosić o receptę - wyślą Ci na maila. Jak by Ci się nie udało, to odsprzedam swój Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaki masz problem z tą receptą?Jeśli oczywiście mogę zapytać...


Jest taka zwykla.. nie jak normalna recpeta  tylko tak poprostu napisane imie nazw. Lekarza adres moje imie i nazwisko pesel i na co recepta .. i jakis tam podpis nie czytelny .. nie ma rubryczek nic wiec jak wydrukuje to poprostu bedzie biala kartka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spróbuj poprosić o receptę - wyślą Ci na maila. Jak by Ci się nie udało, to odsprzedam swój Arthrotec.


Odkupie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest taka zwykla.. nie jak normalna recpeta  tylko tak poprostu napisane imie nazw. Lekarza adres moje imie i nazwisko pesel i na co recepta .. i jakis tam podpis nie czytelny .. nie ma rubryczek nic wiec jak wydrukuje to poprostu bedzie biala kartka


    No jak biała karta? Jak wydrukujesz to będziesz miała to co Ci wysłali....To co tam jest aptece w zupełności wystarczy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupie....


    To daj maila - dogadamy się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To daj maila - dogadamy się.


pysia201@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pysia201@buziaczek.pl


   Napisałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest taka zwykla.. nie jak normalna recpeta  tylko tak poprostu napisane imie nazw. Lekarza adres moje imie i nazwisko pesel i na co recepta .. i jakis tam podpis nie czytelny .. nie ma rubryczek nic wiec jak wydrukuje to poprostu bedzie biala kartka


Ja taka recepte bez problemu wykupilam. Dostalam nawet wiadomosc od WOW jakie w tej chwili obowiazuja przepisy dot. recept. I nie ma ustalonego wzoru recept dlatego jest to na bialej kartce a nie w zadnych rubryczkach. Te dane ktore tam sa wystarcza na 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawiałam ARTHROTEC tu z forum w środe i w piątek miałam u siebie cieszę się bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja taka recepte bez problemu wykupilam. Dostalam nawet wiadomosc od WOW jakie w tej chwili obowiazuja przepisy dot. recept. I nie ma ustalonego wzoru recept dlatego jest to na bialej kartce a nie w zadnych rubryczkach. Te dane ktore tam sa wystarcza na 100%


Dziekki ...polece w poniedzialek do euro apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam ARTHROTEC tu z forum w środe i w piątek miałam u siebie cieszę się bardzo


To dobrze ze ci sie udalo  :Smile:  w tej chwili jest tyle oszustów ze na prawde trzeba uwazac. Po za tym cenia sie  :Big Grin:  200-300 zl za arthrotec to jakies zarty  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz im sie ukróci bo kazda będzie pisała do WOW po receptę i wtedy kazda będzie miała receptę za okolo 100 zl i będzie pewna bo kupi sobie w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie trzymam już pod językiem Art ponad 40 min i nie rozpuscily sie do konca te tabletki nawet nie widac rdzenia co dalej ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze sie zastanowcie z tymi receptami za falszerstwo jest odpowiedzialnosc karna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokladnie  :Smile:  recepta to najlepsze i najtansze rozwiazanie. Nie rozumiem, jakie znowu falszerstwo? Jest to 100% legalne, przepisane przez lekarza do tego uprawnionego wiec o co chodzi? Kobiecie nic nie grozi i niech nikt tu nie wmawia ze jest inaczej. Chyba ze ktos ma tabletki na zbyciu i problem ze sprzedaza bo kazda madra kobieta wybierze recepte z WOW niz niepewne tabletki od osoby z sieci  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc możecie mi powiedzieć gdzie mogłabym dostać te tabletki ? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc możecie mi powiedzieć gdzie mogłabym dostać te tabletki ? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź


Women on web

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wow juz nie wysyła tabletek ! 
Co najwyżej receptę na Art i można wykupić w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem załamana! 
Jestem po drugiej dawce , za godzinę trzecia dawka.
I nic żadnego krwawienia.... Brzuch boli niemiłosiernie, dreszcze, nawet drętwieją ręce ale żadnego krwawienia po drugiej dawce myślałam ze zejdę a tu jeszcze trzecia dawka a ja juz nie mogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wow juz nie wysyła tabletek ! 
> Co najwyżej receptę na Art i można wykupić w aptece


tak ale sama musi sie zarejestrowac u WOW zeby dostac recepte, logiczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wczoraj dostałam paczkę z Wow
Oj widzę że miałam szczęście 
2 godziny temu wzięłam 4 tabl pod język
Oj wymeczyl mnie ból brzucha i wymioty Ale krwawienie duże ze skrzepami; ))
Teraz za 2 godz jeszcze 2 tableteczki
Kurde współczuję tym którym paczka nie doszła i tym którzy próbują Art bo taki trochę niepewny 
Czy zadziała ale nie poddawajcir się 
A jeśli się zaczęło to już nawet wyjazd do kliniki bo urodzić niepełnosprawne dziecko to byłby horror 
Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam to co mi zostało - Arthrotec zwykły 20 tabletek i Forte 10 tabletek.Wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości - żadnych zaliczek na konto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam to co mi zostało - Arthrotec zwykły 20 tabletek i Forte 10 tabletek.Wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości - żadnych zaliczek na konto.


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena?


   170 całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata .

Tel.   573.183.559
Email :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupię oryginalne opakowanie Cytotec (12 szt. lub większe) email: alielle@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 170 całe opakowanie.


Poprosze nr tel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

170zł chcecie za całe opakowanie Arthrotecu ?? Opłaca sie wam narażać ??  Kiedy 12 tabl sprzedaje sie z powodzeniem za minimum 250zł. Zastanówcie sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak widzisz nie wszyscy żerują na cudzym nieszczęściu tak jak Ty!!! Jednym te 170 zł wystarczy, a pomogą tym wielu dziewczynom, których nie stać na ceny jakie tu chodzą. Co więcej większość to oszuści. Gdybym miała możliwość sama bym sprzedała tanio, bo zostałam oszukana i wiem jak to jest kiedy nie masz na następne tabletki. Wiec nie mów tu wstrętna materialistko o psuciu rynku!!! Nie wszyscy są tacy jak Ty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak widzisz nie wszyscy żerują na cudzym nieszczęściu tak jak Ty!!! Jednym te 170 zł wystarczy, a pomogą tym wielu dziewczynom, których nie stać na ceny jakie tu chodzą. Co więcej większość to oszuści. Gdybym miała możliwość sama bym sprzedała tanio, bo zostałam oszukana i wiem jak to jest kiedy nie masz na następne tabletki. Wiec nie mów tu wstrętna materialistko o psuciu rynku!!! Nie wszyscy są tacy jak Ty


Dokładnie. Nie wszystkim odpowiada taka cena leku bo konkurencja  :Smile:  a przeciez recepta od WOW razem z wykupieniem leku to tez mniej wiecej taka cena. Dlatego smieszy mnie to ze ktos na prawde chce sprzedawac nadal arthrotec za 250 zl. Nic z tego WOW zepsulo rynek dla jednych, dla drugich jest to pewna pomoc za uczciwe pieniadze :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was realizowała receptę z Women on Web gdzieś w Poznaniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poprosze nr tel


     Podaj maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 170zł chcecie za całe opakowanie Arthrotecu ?? Opłaca sie wam narażać ??  Kiedy 12 tabl sprzedaje sie z powodzeniem za minimum 250zł. Zastanówcie sie.


    Nawet nie chce mi się tego komentować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Droga Pani!!! Do Pani wiadomości - nie jestem handlarą, zapłaciłam 120 zł za załatwienie recepty i 50 zł za Arthrotec i to co zapłaciłam chciała bym odzyskać.Nie muszę tak jak Ty żerować na ludzkim nieszczęściu, ponieważ 200 zł potrafię zarobić siłą własnych rąk i wywalone mam na to co Ty sobie o tym myślisz.Ty możesz sprzedawać nawet po 800 zł - na to też mam wywalone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

idzcie dajcie du..  za te 170zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny , tydzień temu wzięłam 12 szt art forte : 2 dopochwowe, po 2h kolejne 2 i 4 pod język i rano znowu 4 . Poleciało obficie i już myślałam ze po wszystkim , pojechałam  do szpitala na usg a tam.... 5 tydz i wszystko ok.. Stary lekarz który robił usg powiedział tylko ,, silny zawodnik, następnym razem zastosuj irygacje Zanim przyjedziesz" zatkało mnie. Pierwsza próba nieudana, dzisiaj byłam na usg jest już zarodek. Zamówiona 2 partia 12 szt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie nie zadziałało co mam zrobić boje się zażyć kolejna dawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny , tydzień temu wzięłam 12 szt art forte : 2 dopochwowe, po 2h kolejne 2 i 4 pod język i rano znowu 4 . Poleciało obficie i już myślałam ze po wszystkim , pojechałam  do szpitala na usg a tam.... 5 tydz i wszystko ok.. Stary lekarz który robił usg powiedział tylko ,, silny zawodnik, następnym razem zastosuj irygacje Zanim przyjedziesz" zatkało mnie. Pierwsza próba nieudana, dzisiaj byłam na usg jest już zarodek. Zamówiona 2 partia 12 szt.


W pochwie zapewne zauwazyl pozostalosci po art...wiec pamietaj aby nastepnym razem brac je tylko pod jezyk co 3godz po 4tabletki i koniecznie trzeba usunac rdzen ze srodka.

----------


## normalna88

W 6 to, dostałam receptę na Arthrotec od WOW. Wzięłam według zaleceń, następnego dnia poszłam na USG i nadal jestem w ciąży. Ja już nie zamierzam truć się kolejną dawką, która może nie zadziałać. Jeśli ktoś chce to zostało mi 4 tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu, odsprzedam za 30 zl. Można odebrać w Warszawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieje ze zastanowilaś sie 100razy zanim podjelas decyzje o urodzeniu dziecka. Po art dziecko moze urodzic sie niepelnosprawne...gratuluje odwagi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata .

Tel. 573.183.559

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzwoniłam na ten nr 534-647-425 i tu ma zarówno ARTHROTEC i CYTOTEC ja brałam ARTHROTEC 
bo kierowałam się ceną poprostu tańszy bez zadnych zaliczek !!! Płaciłam tylko po otrzymaniu do ręki
przesyłka szła do mnie 3 dni trochę sie bałam że to lipa ale listonosz mówił że to przez 
ŚWIATOWE DNI MŁODZIEŻY poczty pracują wolniej bo nie nadążają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Warszawa
697-003-991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, czy kupowała któraś z was Arthrotec na receptę od WOW w jakiejś aptece w Kielcach? Boję się że będę miała pecha i trafię na farmaceutkę która się domyśli że coś jest nie tak :c wolałabym pójść do sprawdzonej apteki. Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W piatek zazylam arthrotec 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk. Po 3 dawce wylecialo cos ze mnie i potem jeszcze w nocy obficie krwawilam. Potem tylko taka brazowa wydzielina i dzis troche krwi. Jak myslicie udalo sie ? Byl to 5/6tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 6 to, dostałam receptę na Arthrotec od WOW. Wzięłam według zaleceń, następnego dnia poszłam na USG i nadal jestem w ciąży. Ja już nie zamierzam truć się kolejną dawką, która może nie zadziałać. Jeśli ktoś chce to zostało mi 4 tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu, odsprzedam za 30 zl. Można odebrać w Warszawie.


A ja gratuluję decyzji.Tylko niecałe 2% dzieci jest narażone na skutki środków poronnych - to znikomy procent. Najczęściej natura broni się sama i organizm matki jest w stanie błyskawicznie odrobić straty. Jeśli maluch przetrwał to znaczy, że jest bardzo silny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotec, cena 200 zł. tel 536-518-711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W piatek zazylam arthrotec 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk. Po 3 dawce wylecialo cos ze mnie i potem jeszcze w nocy obficie krwawilam. Potem tylko taka brazowa wydzielina i dzis troche krwi. Jak myslicie udalo sie ? Byl to 5/6tydz.


To "coś" co wyleciało to było bardzo małe dziecko - w 5/6tyg.-w tym czasie  bije serce, tworzy się szkielet dziecka, funkcjonują już nerki, płuca,wątroba. Dziecko rejestruje już fale elektromagnetyczne wysyłane przez mózg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To "coś" co wyleciało to było bardzo małe dziecko - w 5/6tyg.-w tym czasie  bije serce, tworzy się szkielet dziecka, funkcjonują już nerki, płuca,wątroba. Dziecko rejestruje już fale elektromagnetyczne wysyłane przez mózg.


Chcialabym zeby to bylo to. Jednak nie mam pewnosci i zapytalam czy ktos tak mial i sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, czy kupowała któraś z was Arthrotec na receptę od WOW w jakiejś aptece w Kielcach? Boję się że będę miała pecha i trafię na farmaceutkę która się domyśli że coś jest nie tak :c wolałabym pójść do sprawdzonej apteki. Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź


Co innego art. a co innego paczka od wow - w którym jesteś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcialabym zeby to bylo to. Jednak nie mam pewnosci i zapytalam czy ktos tak mial i sie udalo.


A co się udało? Jak sie teraz czujesz? Masz jeszcze jakieś dolegliwości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy udal sie zabieg. Pobolewa mnie brzuch i nadal pojawia sie brazowa wydzielina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W piatek zazylam arthrotec 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk. Po 3 dawce wylecialo cos ze mnie i potem jeszcze w nocy obficie krwawilam. Potem tylko taka brazowa wydzielina i dzis troche krwi. Jak myslicie udalo sie ? Byl to 5/6tydz.


To moj wczesniejszy post

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie nie zadziałało co mam zrobić boje się zażyć kolejna dawke


A w którym jesteś tygodniu? jak sie teraz czujesz,  po pierwszej dawce? Tak duża dawka to szok dla organizmu. Kolejna to duże ryzyko dla Twojego organizmu. Szczególnie jesli nie ma blisko lekarza, w razie krwotoku czy żeby udzielic pierwszej pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W piatek zazylam arthrotec 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk. Po 3 dawce wylecialo cos ze mnie i potem jeszcze w nocy obficie krwawilam. Potem tylko taka brazowa wydzielina i dzis troche krwi. Jak myslicie udalo sie ? Byl to 5/6tydz.


Prosze o odpowiedz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy udal sie zabieg. Pobolewa mnie brzuch i nadal pojawia sie brazowa wydzielina


Najbezpieczniej byłoby udać sie do lekarze, żeby skontrolował Twój stan zdrowia.Tylko na usg. można stwierdzić czy macica jest pusta. Twoje ciało jeszcze długo będzie pod wpływem hormonów ciążowych - także nadal możesz czuć np. mdłości itd.ale myślę, że gdzieś w głębi siebie czujesz czy wydarzyło się już coś poważnego i nieodwołalnego. Napisz jak sobie radzisz, pomijając stan fizyczny - z tą sytuacją, emocjami? Masz przy sobie bliską osobę z którą można szczerze pogadać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najbezpieczniej byłoby udać sie do lekarze, żeby skontrolował Twój stan zdrowia.Tylko na usg. można stwierdzić czy macica jest pusta. Twoje ciało jeszcze długo będzie pod wpływem hormonów ciążowych - także nadal możesz czuć np. mdłości itd.ale myślę, że gdzieś w głębi siebie czujesz czy wydarzyło się już coś poważnego i nieodwołalnego. Napisz jak sobie radzisz, pomijając stan fizyczny - z tą sytuacją, emocjami? Masz przy sobie bliską osobę z którą można szczerze pogadać?


To byla swiadoma decyzja. Wyrzuty sumienia moze jeszcze przyjda, narazie czuje niepewnosc. Jestem z tym sama, nie chce zeby ktos z bliskich wiedzial bo pewnie by sie ode mnie odwrocili. Jutro postaram sie pojsc do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To byla swiadoma decyzja. Wyrzuty sumienia moze jeszcze przyjda, narazie czuje niepewnosc. Jestem z tym sama, nie chce zeby ktos z bliskich wiedzial bo pewnie by sie ode mnie odwrocili. Jutro postaram sie pojsc do lekarza


Napisz jak będziesz chciała kiedyś pogadać, czy po prostu wygadać się. Z tego co piszesz wydaje mi się,że bierzesz całą tę sytuację a co za tym idzie - i odpowiedzialność na siebie...to ogromne obciążenie, ciężko to dźwigać na dłuższą metę samotnie...Moja mama dopiero niedawno opowiedziała mi, że przeszła aborcję wiele lat temu i widzę jak to wpłynęło na jej życie. Znam sporo osób, które zmagają się z syndromem postaborcyjnym i trzymały to w sobie długi czas. 

Marta
kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania tabletki arthrotec. 12 sztuk lub całe opakowanie cena za tabletke to 10 zł. 
prosze o kontakt na email: arthrotec50.pomoc@op.pl 
Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą. 
Moge też podeslać zdjecia na maila z karteczką "medyczka forum" dzisiejsza data czy co tam bedziecie chciały :Smile: 
Towar pochodzi z polskiej apteki, był dobrze przechowywany, nie stracił swoich własciwości i ma ważność do 2018 roku co widac na blistrach. 
Naprawde goraco polecam jesli komuś zalezy na czasie. 

Pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
731058416

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie gdzie mogę zrealizować w Krakowie receptę od wow? Byłam w kilku aptekach i nic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata*.

Tel. 573.183.559

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata*
Tel. 573.183.559

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażyłam dwie porcje leku 4 tabletki co 3 godziny, za 2 godziny zażywam trzecią i jak do tej pory wystąpiła tylko biegunka, lekkie bóle brzucha od pół godziny, zero krwawienia i gorączka utrzymująca się ok. 38.6 stopnia. Czy któraś z was miała podobnie? Wiem że każdy organizm jest inny ale martwi mnie brak krwawienia i tak małe bóle brzucha, nawet nie jak przy okresie :c dodam że jestem w 9 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Błagam podpowiedzcie mi, pierwszą dawkę arthrotecu wzięłam o 9.30, potem po 4 co 3 godziny i nic tylko biegunka na początku, sporadyczne bóle brzucha ale baaardzo słabe, myślę że mogły być wywołane przez samą biegunkę. Do tego mam wysoką gorączkę. Jestem w 9 miesiącu ciąży. Czy to oznacza że jestem odporna na ten lek? Słyszałam o przypadkach że u niektórych kobiet cokolwiek ruszyło dopiero 6 dni po "kuracji" ale nie mam czasu tak długo czekać. To moja pierwsza ciąża, jestem w młodym wieku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Błagam podpowiedzcie mi, pierwszą dawkę arthrotecu wzięłam o 9.30, potem po 4 co 3 godziny i nic tylko biegunka na początku, sporadyczne bóle brzucha ale baaardzo słabe, myślę że mogły być wywołane przez samą biegunkę. Do tego mam wysoką gorączkę. Jestem w 9 miesiącu ciąży. Czy to oznacza że jestem odporna na ten lek? Słyszałam o przypadkach że u niektórych kobiet cokolwiek ruszyło dopiero 6 dni po "kuracji" ale nie mam czasu tak długo czekać. To moja pierwsza ciąża, jestem w młodym wieku.


hej,
piszesz że jesteś w 9 miesiącu, chyba nie przeczytałaś tego co napisałaś jeszcze raz przed wysłaniem...i to 9 tydz.???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej,
> piszesz że jesteś w 9 miesiącu, chyba nie przeczytałaś tego co napisałaś jeszcze raz przed wysłaniem...i to 9 tydz.???


Tak, tak, 9 tydz. Przepraszam to z nerwów  :Frown:

----------


## holahola

Hej Prosze o pomoc wczorajszy mój wynik badania beta hcg  5175,0 mlU/ml... krew pobieralam ok.48 h po poronieniu 
Ostania miesiaczka 03.06 - wg miesiaczki 6 tydzien, wg. zapłodnienia 4 tydzień - po arth. nad ranem na wkładce oprócz krwi  jasny skrzep wygladajacy jak sflaczały ...balon ...Odetchnełam bo wydawało mi się że to to na co czekam Zwlaszcza ze bardzo zle przeszłam arth - myslałam że skończe zawałem Od poniedziałku nie jestem juz tak senna jak wczesniej, piersi juz nie bola, nie chce mi się rosołu ... tylko cały czas plamie ale już coraz słabiej  
Dzis po odbiorze wyników myślałam że spadek bety bedzie wiekszy
 Czy ktos śledził beta hcg u siebie  ???  Czy jest sens jutro zrobić jeszcze jedno badanie ? czy lepiej poczekać pare dni? wpadam w panike

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jezeli spada, nawet nieznacznie to chyba podziałało.
Gorzej byloby jakby w ogóle nie spadało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 6 to, dostałam receptę na Arthrotec od WOW. Wzięłam według zaleceń, następnego dnia poszłam na USG i nadal jestem w ciąży. Ja już nie zamierzam truć się kolejną dawką, która może nie zadziałać. Jeśli ktoś chce to zostało mi 4 tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu, odsprzedam za 30 zl. Można odebrać w Warszawie.



Nawet nie wiesz jak Ci zazdroszczę, że się nie udało. U mnie sie udało a teraz tego niesamowicie żałuję.... Tesknie za moim dzieckiem.... Nie podniosę się z tego nigdy, wiem to, przez własną głupotę....

----------


## normalna88

> Nawet nie wiesz jak Ci zazdroszczę, że się nie udało. U mnie sie udało a teraz tego niesamowicie żałuję.... Tesknie za moim dzieckiem.... Nie podniosę się z tego nigdy, wiem to, przez własną głupotę....


Niestety wczoraj poroniłam, byłam w szpitalu na izbie przyjęć. Też żałuję że wzięłam Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem Was ! 
Biorę albo nie biorę , a nie biorę i wielce żałuję...
Zastanówcie sie a jak nie jesteście pewne to nic nie róbcie... 
Ile jest młodych matek i jakos dają rade... 
Jak wiesz ze nie dasz rady bierzesz Art i po sprawie i nie użalasz sie nad sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zażyłam arthrotec według instrukcji 4x3 tabletki co 3 h. Na początku tylko lekkie krwawienie i potem długo nic. Już myślałam ze sie nie udało przenosiłam ciężki przedmiot i chluuup... Poleciało bardzo dużo krwi ze skrzepami. i tak za każdym razem jak byłam w toalecie czyli mniej więcej co 20 minut. po ok 2 godz zaczął mnie bolec brzuch, plecy itd. i znów w toalecie dużo skrzepów, tkanek czy jak to nazwać. Do tego biegunka i parcie na pęcherz. Po jakimś czasie ból mijał. Dziś tylko lekko krwawię ból brzucha jak przy miesiączce, może trochę mocniejszy. Za tydz mam wizytę u lekarza żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko sie udało. czy któraś w was miała podobnie i jak to się skończyło? Boje się bo to już 2 próba arthroteckiem. Dodam ze to 6 tydz. I nie widziałam żadnego zarodka ani nic co by mogło go przypominać ale 6 tc to chyba za wcześnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej

Ja zamówiłam z arthrotec50.pomoc@op.pl
Tak tylko żeby dać znac, że tutaj jest sprawdzone.

Kinga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata*.

Tel. 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Naprawde, ktos jeszcze kupuje cytotec za 500 zl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj zażyłam arthrotec według instrukcji 4x3 tabletki co 3 h. Na początku tylko lekkie krwawienie i potem długo nic. Już myślałam ze sie nie udało przenosiłam ciężki przedmiot i chluuup... Poleciało bardzo dużo krwi ze skrzepami. i tak za każdym razem jak byłam w toalecie czyli mniej więcej co 20 minut. po ok 2 godz zaczął mnie bolec brzuch, plecy itd. i znów w toalecie dużo skrzepów, tkanek czy jak to nazwać. Do tego biegunka i parcie na pęcherz. Po jakimś czasie ból mijał. Dziś tylko lekko krwawię ból brzucha jak przy miesiączce, może trochę mocniejszy. Za tydz mam wizytę u lekarza żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko sie udało. czy któraś w was miała podobnie i jak to się skończyło? Boje się bo to już 2 próba arthroteckiem. Dodam ze to 6 tydz. I nie widziałam żadnego zarodka ani nic co by mogło go przypominać ale 6 tc to chyba za wcześnie...


Mialam podobnie i sie nie udalo... bedziesz wiedziala jak lekarz zrobi usg. Kazda z nas jest inna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czytam tysiące wpisów dotyczące poronienia itp. Żadnych konkretów. Postanowiłam więc ze podzielę się z wami moimi doświadczeniami. Dowiedziałam się o ciąży w 4-5 tygodniu jej trwania objawy prozaiczne brak miesiączki senność ból i opuchnięte piersi. Wspólnie z partnerem uznaliśmy ze nie możemy być w tej chwili w ciąży. Poszukalam po necie i teafilam Arthrotec!! Od razu zakupiłam 12 tabletek Plus tzw bazę przyjmowana 24h przed Arthrotec przyjęłam 3 dawki co 4 godziny 4 tabletki pod język. Powiem szczerze w życiu nie miałam w ustach gorszego syfu! Ale co trzeba to trzeba każdą dawkę po pełnym rozpuszczeniu przepijalam woda. Atrhrotec przyjmowany  pod język bardzo pali sluzowke! Mnie fo tego stopnia ze schodxila mi skora spod jezyka!Następnego dnia rano pojawiło się hmmm plamienie? Zabarwiony krwią śluz z pochwy po kilku godzinach trochę krwi. Po 2 tyg poszłam na sprawdzenie czy się udało beta hcg 133000! Pomyślałam no nie... usg lekarz "gratuluję pani jest pani na końcu 7 tygodnia jutro zaczyna pani 8" szok co zrobiłam źle?! Zakupiłam kolejną dawkę poczekalam do weekendu zaczynałam wtedy 9 tydzien tym razem po podpytaniu lekarza zarzylam Arthrotec ale dopochwowo. 4 tabletki zaaplikowalam wydawało mi się że nic się nie dzieje minęły 3,5 godziny zaczęły się skurcze ból w krzyżu lekka gorączka i wrażenie jak by chciało się iść do toalety nie na siusiu. Zaaplikowalam druga dawkę 4 tabletki i po 30 minutach się zaczęło biegiem do toalety wylecialo ze mnie dużo krwi strzepow prawdopodobnie były to jeszcze szczątki płodu resztę dnia czulam się dość dobrze oprócz tego ze byłam osłabiona krwawieniem bardzo chciało mi się pić. 2 dni później poczułam się fatalnie bardzo bolała mnie głowa miałam lekkie zawroty dostałam wielki twardy brzuch r ozlozyla mnie gorączka w nocy postanowiłam iść do toalety wylecialo ze mnie mnóstwo krwi i zbitych skrzepow wzielam apap przeciwbolowy i polozylam się spać po 2 godzinach wstałam poszłam pod prysznic i poczułam potrzebę parcia! Wypadło ze mnie zbita bryła wielkości około 4cm Plus kilka sporych skrzepow podejrzewam ze to co ze mnie wypadło podczas parcia mogło być plodem . mija kilka godzin od tego czasu czuje się dobrze krwawie ale już nie tak mocno prawdopodobnie macica się sama oczyszcza zastrzegam tu dziewczyny nie zakladajcie w tych dniach tamponow! Jedynie podpaski moja kolejna rada pod żadnym pozorem podczas przyjmowania Arthrotec nie bądźcie same w domu każdy organizm jest inny niech będzie z wami ktoś kto nie spanikuje i będzie w stanie wam pomóc zaopatrzcie się w wodę! Pamietajcie tez ze od takiej decyzji nie ma odwrotu! Musi być to decyzja świadoma a nie pod wpływem kogokolwiek! Mam nadzieję ze mój post może komuś pomóc! Pamiętajcie również ze przy poronieniu wczesnym czyli do 12tc w większości przypadków nie ma potrzeby lyzeczkowania organizm oczyszcza się sam. Jeśli boicie się zaxyc arthretec a chcecie przerwać ciąże poszperajcie w necie i jedźcie na Słowację tam aborcja jest w pełni legalna wykonywana do 12tc koszt około 380 euro. Hejterkom dziękuję za wpisy i zaznaczam ze to forum nie dla Was!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec 20 tabletek oryginalne z apteki. Posiadam tylko jedno opakowanie. Możliwość wysyłki z możliwościa  sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki. Kontakt : maxlimonka222@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialam podobnie . o 13 wzielam pierwsza dawke pod jezyk . czekalam i nic tylko nudnosci i lekki bol brzucha.  Wiec spanikowalam i po 1.5godziny wzielam druga. Od razu. Zaczęłam krwawic .bardzo bolal mnie brzuch.czulam jakbym miala skurcze z krzyza i brzucha. Dostalam biegunki. Zaczęłam wymiotowac . czulam sie coraz gorzej .lecialy ze mnie duże skrzepy i nagle cos sliskiego jakby galateta. Wiedzialam ze sie udalo ale bylam wykończona. Dobrze ze po drugiej dawce bo chyba trzeciej bym juz nie zniosła. .. Martwi mnie tylko to ze minal prawie tydzień a ciagle krwawie. Czy to normalne ??? 
No i zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam . moge wyslac zdjęcie z data i imieniem kupujacego. Moj nr 724568631.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie podobnie jak u poprzedniczki postu , chociaz nadal mam watpliwości zastanawiam sie jak to sprawdzic to dopiero 48 godz po kuracji, test odpada, czy na badanie beta hcg potrzebne skierowanie czy tak poprostu mozna isc prywatnie ? już zgłupiałam wydaje mi sie ze podziałało ale...... hmmm zawsze zostaje ta niepewność ehhhhh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja 2 dni temu robilam kuracje bylam pewna ze sie udalo bo duzo krwi skrzepow skurcze i uczucie parcia i znow pelno tkanek a dzis juz znikome krwawienie zero innych objawow... Masakra juz mam dosyc to byla 2 proba a nie stac mnie na zaden wyjazd ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.

Tel.  697.003.991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do gościa z 8.31 a skad wiesz ze sie nie udało .....hmmmm ja po 3 dawce tez krwawilam duzo ... skrzepy cos jakby balon przezroczyste dzis jes 2 dzien po i skape krwawienie i lekki bol podbrzusza sama juz nie wiem .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do gościa z 8.31 a skad wiesz ze sie nie udało .....hmmmm ja po 3 dawce tez krwawilam duzo ... skrzepy cos jakby balon przezroczyste dzis jes 2 dzien po i skape krwawienie i lekki bol podbrzusza sama juz nie wiem .....


Ja nie mialam zadnego balona ale tlumaczylam sobie ze to dlatego ze to dopiero 6 tc. Po za tym wiekszosc dziewczyn krwawi po tydzien nawet 2 ,3 a ja po 2 dniach moge to nazwac jedynie plamieniem, wiecej krwi pojawia sie tylko jak to na sobie "wymusze"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthtotec 12 szt  które zostały mi po zabiegu70 zł +kw 
zuza.zuza3@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie orginalny zestaw z WOW lub WHW. Pilne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do gościa z 8.31 a skad wiesz ze sie nie udało .....hmmmm ja po 3 dawce tez krwawilam duzo ... skrzepy cos jakby balon przezroczyste dzis jes 2 dzien po i skape krwawienie i lekki bol podbrzusza sama juz nie wiem .....


A i tez caly czas pobolewa mnie brzuch cos jak przy miesiaczce. Troche promieniuje do plecow a krwawienia brak... Tylko male plamki od rana. Wizyte mam w czwartek, chyba jajko zniose do tego czasu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć,

Ja brałam tabletki w ubiegłą sobotę. 
Po pierwszych 2 h dostałam niewielkiego krwotoku, który nasilił sie po kolejnych 20 min.
Wypadały ze mnie skrzepy a dwie pozostałe dawki to była czysta formalność.
Zalecam wam brać doustnie, i późńiej iść jeszcze do lekarza mowiąc ze sie naturalnie poroniło.
Wtedy macie pewnośc ze nic wam tam w środku nie zostanie.

Ja kupiłam w internecie od arthrotec50.pomoc@op.pl.
Nie chce robić reklamy ale wszystko było w porzadku z przeysłką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A i tez caly czas pobolewa mnie brzuch cos jak przy miesiaczce. Troche promieniuje do plecow a krwawienia brak... Tylko male plamki od rana. Wizyte mam w czwartek, chyba jajko zniose do tego czasu...


Ehh....ta niepewność jest najgorsza ja idę w poniedziałek na Usg i zobaczymy mam nadzieję ze jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ehh....ta niepewność jest najgorsza ja idę w poniedziałek na Usg i zobaczymy mam nadzieję ze jest ok


Trzymam kciuki zeby sie udalo choc Tobie. Ja jesli nie wytrzymam to pojade wieczorem na izbe przyjec pod pretekstem silnego bolu brzucha, wole wiedziec ze sie nie udalo teraz i od razu zalatwiac cos dalej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki zeby sie udalo choc Tobie. Ja jesli nie wytrzymam to pojade wieczorem na izbe przyjec pod pretekstem silnego bolu brzucha, wole wiedziec ze sie nie udalo teraz i od razu zalatwiac cos dalej...


ja też o tym myślałałam , i sama juz nie wiem co lepsze ......Daj znać jak poszło na izbie mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialam podobnie
Mialam podobnie . o 13 wzielam pierwsza dawke pod jezyk . czekalam i nic tylko nudnosci i lekki bol brzucha. Wiec spanikowalam i po 1.5godziny wzielam druga. Od razu. Zaczęłam krwawic .bardzo bolal mnie brzuch.czulam jakbym miala skurcze z krzyza i brzucha. Dostalam biegunki. Zaczęłam wymiotowac . czulam sie coraz gorzej .lecialy ze mnie duże skrzepy i nagle cos sliskiego jakby galateta. Wiedzialam ze sie udalo ale bylam wykończona. Dobrze ze po drugiej dawce bo chyba trzeciej bym juz nie zniosła. .. Martwi mnie tylko to ze minal prawie tydzień a ciagle krwawie. Czy to normalne ??? 
No i zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam . moge wyslac zdjęcie z data i imieniem kupujacego. Moj nr 724568631.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chciałabym sie dowiedzieć skad i gdzie kupić te tabletki i czy one pomogą ?? I czy są skuteczne ?? Prosze o szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata

Tel 697.003.991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam chciałabym sie dowiedzieć skad i gdzie kupić te tabletki i czy one pomogą ?? I czy są skuteczne ?? Prosze o szybką odpowiedź


Ja mam za soba 2 kuracje art.... pierwsza nie zadziałała bylam w 5 tyg lekarz powiedział ze to częsty przypadek ze łatwiej i skuteczniej jest w 8 tyg na każdą kobietę działa inaczej Ale działa ja za 1 razem za Art... zapłaciłam 200 zł eh.... Ale za drugim bylam mądrzejsza popytalam znajomych czy ktoś ma możliwość załatwienia recepty i tym razem kosz to 91 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jakie są objawy itp ?? Trzeba sie zglosic do lekarza ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam . moge wyslac zdjęcie z data i imieniem kupujacego. Moj nr 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam chciałabym sie dowiedzieć skad i gdzie kupić te tabletki i czy one pomogą ?? I czy są skuteczne ?? Prosze o szybką odpowiedź


pisz do WOW, za 25e masz recepte na arthrotec. Najtańsze i najpewniejsze zrodlo  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak nazywa się baza przyjmowana 24h przed zabiegiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, wczoraj na wieczor zazylam jeden arthrotec zwykly bo forte wiadomo nie jest mocniejszy tylko ma wiecej diklofenaku ktory i tak wypluwamy. Tak wiec wczoraj jedna a dzis rano 4 pod jezyk i po 3 godz 4 pod jezyk i teraz moje pytanie: czy ktoras z Was miala tak ze krwawila juz po pierwszej i jednej tabletce czyli w moim przypadku tej wczorajszej na wieczor, do tego przez cala noc bol brzucha a dzis dopiero po drugiej dawce 4 tabletek zaczelo mi sie lac ale zadnego wiekszego bolu, zadnych mdlosci, nic tylko krew i krew. Niby cos wylecialo ale nie wiem co bo nie dalo sie sprawdzic wsrod tej ilosci krwi, ktora ze mnie leci. Na koniec taka moja rada, przekrojcie tabletke i wyjmijcie ta mala ze srodka bo to od jej przedawkowania moga objawiac sie np mdlosci. Wiem ze slyszenia i sama po sobie chyba tez

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, dziewczyny ja już mam za sobą to wszystko. Było bardzo strasznie pewnie dlatego że jestem mało odporna na ból ale wszyatko poszło dobrze. Ja zalatwilam sobie receptę na arthrotec dzięki WOW oczywiście za darowizne a w aptece nie miałam problemu z jej zrealizowanie m chociaż bałam się że będę się wypytywać skąd ją mam i że będą wiedzieć po co mi one i odmowia realizacji ale tak nie było. Podejrzewam że byłam w około 10 tygodniu a zażyłam dwie dawki po 4tabletki pod język po których za każdym razem wymiotowalam i bałam się że się nie przyjmą ale po drugiej dawce udało się  i po sprawie: ) bardzo się cieszę pomimo tego że długa droga z tym wszystkim była. Jeżeli któraś z was chciałaby się więcej o tym dowiedzieć to piszcie bo mam jeszcze 12 tabletek i mogę odsprzedać i wesprzeć w tym opowiadajac o mojej sytuacji szczegółowo: )odp pod komentarzem jak ktoś chetny   :Smile:

----------


## Ka.

Czesc, czy mogłabyś podać maila do kontaktu?




> Hej, dziewczyny ja już mam za sobą to wszystko. Było bardzo strasznie pewnie dlatego że jestem mało odporna na ból ale wszyatko poszło dobrze. Ja zalatwilam sobie receptę na arthrotec dzięki WOW oczywiście za darowizne a w aptece nie miałam problemu z jej zrealizowanie m chociaż bałam się że będę się wypytywać skąd ją mam i że będą wiedzieć po co mi one i odmowia realizacji ale tak nie było. Podejrzewam że byłam w około 10 tygodniu a zażyłam dwie dawki po 4tabletki pod język po których za każdym razem wymiotowalam i bałam się że się nie przyjmą ale po drugiej dawce udało się  i po sprawie: ) bardzo się cieszę pomimo tego że długa droga z tym wszystkim była. Jeżeli któraś z was chciałaby się więcej o tym dowiedzieć to piszcie bo mam jeszcze 12 tabletek i mogę odsprzedać i wesprzeć w tym opowiadajac o mojej sytuacji szczegółowo: )odp pod komentarzem jak ktoś chetny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam .Moj nr 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc, czy mogłabyś podać maila do kontaktu?


Kasia.Kwiatkowska@poczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w jakiej aptece zrealizowałyście recepte od WOW ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w jakiej aptece zrealizowałyście recepte od WOW ?


Tych recept nie zrealizujesz ja próbowałam w wielu aptekach w Wa-wie po czym poprosiłam siostre z Krakowa i nic lipa i pieniądze w błoto brak pieczątki głównym powodem i tyle nie piszcie bzdur!!!!!!!!!!!!
a wogóle to chcą papierową wersje którą przechowują 5 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tych recept nie zrealizujesz ja próbowałam w wielu aptekach w Wa-wie po czym poprosiłam siostre z Krakowa i nic lipa i pieniądze w błoto brak pieczątki głównym powodem i tyle nie piszcie bzdur!!!!!!!!!!!!
> a wogóle to chcą papierową wersje którą przechowują 5 lat


Co ty piszesz!  poszłam do jednej apteki nie od razu z prośbą o zrealizowanie apteki cenę bo to zagraniczna recepta jest i nie jest refundowana bo tez się bałam że nabiara podejrzen że nie jest wiarygodna to nie mieli ale nie mieli tych tabletek tę pojechałam do całodobowej i też dalam tą receptę i spytałem się o cenę powiedział że 45 zł ale ze też nie mają ale na drugi dzień mi zamowia i na drugi dzień bez problemu otrzymalam te tabletki chociaz mialam wrażenie że wiedzą po co mi je ale nie dbalam o to bo to moje życie i decyzję a napisałam to bo był to dla mnie ciężki okres tak jak dla dziewczyn które to czytają i starają się o pomoc a ja chcę pomóc komuś kto tego potrzebuje .
Współczuje ci taka Wawka wielka a taki problem ztabletkami masz. Chcesz moge ci odsprzedać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja kupiłam z arthrotec50.pomoc@op.pl
Mozna zamówic z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą tak, że jeśli zobaczysz że to nie jest to co zamawiałaś nie zapłacisz ani złotówki. Żadna przepłata nie jest wymagana. 

Danusia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam .Moj nr 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty piszesz!  poszłam do jednej apteki nie od razu z prośbą o zrealizowanie apteki cenę bo to zagraniczna recepta jest i nie jest refundowana bo tez się bałam że nabiara podejrzen że nie jest wiarygodna to nie mieli ale nie mieli tych tabletek tę pojechałam do całodobowej i też dalam tą receptę i spytałem się o cenę powiedział że 45 zł ale ze też nie mają ale na drugi dzień mi zamowia i na drugi dzień bez problemu otrzymalam te tabletki chociaz mialam wrażenie że wiedzą po co mi je ale nie dbalam o to bo to moje życie i decyzję a napisałam to bo był to dla mnie ciężki okres tak jak dla dziewczyn które to czytają i starają się o pomoc a ja chcę pomóc komuś kto tego potrzebuje .
> Współczuje ci taka Wawka wielka a taki problem ztabletkami masz. Chcesz moge ci odsprzedać


Dokladnie nie ma zadnego problemu z recepta. Ja mieszkam na wsi i tez odbieralam nastepnego dnia. Az dziwne ze w Warszawie taki problem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilam od pani kamili op art. Wyslala mi paczke 24h . wlasnie doszla. Moge ze swojej strony szczerze polecic . jej nr jest w ogloszeniach wyzej 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog pełen zakres usług-bezbolesne przywracanie cyklu-zapewniamy pełną anonimowość i poszanowanie godności osobistej Pacjentki.
-kontakt:dr Adam 798-787-500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam .Moj nr 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też o tym myślałałam , i sama juz nie wiem co lepsze ......Daj znać jak poszło na izbie mam nadzieje ze bedzie ok


Hej i jak poszło? Ja czekam do czwartku jednak  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam .Moj nr 724568631


Kupują od pani a ciagle jest tyle samo opakowan na sprzedaż? Skąd niby ma pani tyle arthrotecu bo nie wierze że po babci, cioci czy coś... Kolejna ściema a w końcu zdesperowana dziewczyna sie nabierze..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupują od pani a ciagle jest tyle samo opakowan na sprzedaż? Skąd niby ma pani tyle arthrotecu bo nie wierze że po babci, cioci czy coś... Kolejna ściema a w końcu zdesperowana dziewczyna sie nabierze..


Mialam dwa. Mam jeszcze jedno . w przeciwieństwie do pani nie jestem zadnym handlarzem . chce sprzedac to ktore mi zostało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam dwa. Mam jeszcze jedno . w przeciwieństwie do pani nie jestem zadnym handlarzem . chce sprzedac to ktore mi zostało.


Nie jestem zadnym handlarzem sama zostalam oszukana wiec wiem co to znaczy. Wiadomo ze wszystkie kobiety pisza teraz dp WOW o recepte bo to rozsądniejsze wyjscie i pewnosc ze nikt Cie nie oszuka. A pani radze przegladnac pani posty bo wszystkie sa takie same : 8 tabletek i 2 cale opakowanie. A w miedzyczasie juz byli kupujacy wiec jaki z tego wniosek? Sama pisze sobie pani posty zeby latwiej kogos nabrac. Naprawde to najwieksze swinstwo jakie mozna zrobic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem zadnym handlarzem sama zostalam oszukana wiec wiem co to znaczy. Wiadomo ze wszystkie kobiety pisza teraz dp WOW o recepte bo to rozsądniejsze wyjscie i pewnosc ze nikt Cie nie oszuka. A pani radze przegladnac pani posty bo wszystkie sa takie same : 8 tabletek i 2 cale opakowanie. A w miedzyczasie juz byli kupujacy wiec jaki z tego wniosek? Sama pisze sobie pani posty zeby latwiej kogos nabrac. Naprawde to najwieksze swinstwo jakie mozna zrobic...


To ze ktos pania oszukal to nie moja sprawa . prosze tylko tutaj jadu nie wylewac . ja chce sprzedac jedno op . jedno juz sprzedalam i dziewczyna miala pomoc z mojej strony . wiec prosze nie oceniac kogos nie znajac i nie wtracac sie w czyjes posty jesli to nie pani sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mi ta grupa bardzo pomogla i chyba po to ja mamy tak ?  :Wink:  wiec nie kloccie sie o bzdury. Kto chce sprzedawac niech sprzedaje i pomaga kto kupuje niech kupuje byle by sie nie oszukiwac i wspierac . dla jednych to tylko maly zabieg dla innych duze przezycie a nie kazda ma z kim o tym porozmawiac wiec dajcie sobie wsparcie a nie szykany  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ze ktos pania oszukal to nie moja sprawa . prosze tylko tutaj jadu nie wylewac . ja chce sprzedac jedno op . jedno juz sprzedalam i dziewczyna miala pomoc z mojej strony . wiec prosze nie oceniac kogos nie znajac i nie wtracac sie w czyjes posty jesli to nie pani sprawa


Jesli jest pani uczciwa to prosze zrobic zdjecie arthrotecu z napisem MedyczkA.pl 26.07.2016. Jesli to problem to nie bede tego komentowac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mi ta grupa bardzo pomogla i chyba po to ja mamy tak ?  wiec nie kloccie sie o bzdury. Kto chce sprzedawac niech sprzedaje i pomaga kto kupuje niech kupuje byle by sie nie oszukiwac i wspierac . dla jednych to tylko maly zabieg dla innych duze przezycie a nie kazda ma z kim o tym porozmawiac wiec dajcie sobie wsparcie a nie szykany


Nie chce zle na prawde... po prostu rzucaja sie w oczy posty tej pani a ja chce tylko pomoc innym dziewczynom. Jesli pani jest uczciwa nie bwdzie miala problemu ze zrobieniem zdjecia i juz nie bedzie tematu. Przepraszam za zamieszanie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce zle na prawde... po prostu rzucaja sie w oczy posty tej pani a ja chce tylko pomoc innym dziewczynom. Jesli pani jest uczciwa nie bwdzie miala problemu ze zrobieniem zdjecia i juz nie bedzie tematu. Przepraszam za zamieszanie


Umawiamy sie na 16:30 . o 16 koncze prace wtoce do domu i wysle zdjecie . niech wszyscy widza ze nikogo nie chce oszukac . paragon tez sfotografuje.  Moze pani ulzy jak pani zobaczy tylko ciekawe czy na przeprosiny sie pani zdobedzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny a arthrotec forte działa czy nie działa? brała któraś z Was? naczytałam się wszędzie i już nie wiem  :Frown:  pomooocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Umawiamy sie na 16:30 . o 16 koncze prace wtoce do domu i wysle zdjecie . niech wszyscy widza ze nikogo nie chce oszukac . paragon tez sfotografuje.  Moze pani ulzy jak pani zobaczy tylko ciekawe czy na przeprosiny sie pani zdobedzie.


Oczywiście ze przeprosze. Nie atakowalabym nikogo gdybym sama nie zostala oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok . koncze prace i wstawiam zdjecie . szkoda ze swoją flustracje wyladowuje pani na mnie . prosze pamietac zajrzec po poludniu i zobaczyc dowod mojej wiarygodności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście ze przeprosze. Nie atakowalabym nikogo gdybym sama nie zostala oszukana.



Nie chce sie w was wtracac ale faktycznie jest pani nie w porzadku oczerniajac innych . chyba nie po to jest grupa . niech pani zlosc wyladuje na tym kto pania oszukal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny a arthrotec forte działa czy nie działa? brała któraś z Was? naczytałam się wszędzie i już nie wiem  pomooocy


Podobno musi byc zwykly. Forte nie moze byc ma srodek przeciwbolowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę dziewczyny powiedzcie bo kompletnie nie wiem co robić arthrotec forte czy zwykły? czy któraś brała forte? czekam na paczkę z wow ale nie wiem czy dojdzie na czas więc zaopatrzyłam się w forte.. doradźcie proszę  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno musi byc zwykly. Forte nie moze byc ma srodek przeciwbolowy


ale jeśli wypisany przez lekarza? po konsultacji z położną?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce sie w was wtracac ale faktycznie jest pani nie w porzadku oczerniajac innych . chyba nie po to jest grupa . niech pani zlosc wyladuje na tym kto pania oszukal


Pani zrobi zdjecie leku i po temacie. Ja tez pomagam. Po prostu wydalo mi sie to podejrzane ze kilka takich samych postow, kupujacy zadowoleni i nadal tyle samo opakowan na sprzedaz... bez podstaw tego nie zrobilam.  Po za tym dziewczyny i tak pisza do WOW przynajmniej wiekszosc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale jeśli wypisany przez lekarza? po konsultacji z położną?


To nie wiem ja bralam zwykly

----------


## niewidzialny

> dziewczyny a arthrotec forte działa czy nie działa? brała któraś z Was? naczytałam się wszędzie i już nie wiem  pomooocy


dziala arthrotec forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani zrobi zdjecie leku i po temacie. Ja tez pomagam. Po prostu wydalo mi sie to podejrzane ze kilka takich samych postow, kupujacy zadowoleni i nadal tyle samo opakowan na sprzedaz... bez podstaw tego nie zrobilam.  Po za tym dziewczyny i tak pisza do WOW przynajmniej wiekszosc.


W100 % ciebie rozumiem . Ja też zostałam oszukana i nikomu tego nie życze !! A prawdą jest że jak ta osoba nie ma nic do ukryci to wyśle zdjęcie najlepiej blistrów, bo puste opakowanie i paragon też mam . Jak będzie to wiarygodne sama odkupie ten arthrotec ! Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktoś może jeszcze te tabletki? Chętnie odkupię za pobraniem w rozsądnej cenie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze pania niedowiarke a maila zebym mogla wyslac zdjecie albo informacje jak dodac je na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam receptę na Arthrotec forte wystawiona tydzień temu przez lekarza w szpitalu. Oddam w zamian za wykupienie antybiotyku który jest na niej wypisany. Cena antybiotyku około 30 zł. Odbiór w centrum Warszawy tel. 783490901

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze pania niedowiarke a maila zebym mogla wyslac zdjecie albo informacje jak dodac je na forum


Proszę mi odpisać na maila .  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę mi odpisać na maila .


Chce wstawic na grupe zdjecie albo wyslac je pani na maila . tylko prosze mi go podac . jak pani mogla mi napisac maila jak pani go nie zna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chce wstawic na grupe zdjecie albo wyslac je pani na maila . tylko prosze mi go podac . jak pani mogla mi napisac maila jak pani go nie zna ?


Ja nie jestem tą panią która pisała to wcześniej   :Smile:  myślałam , że to pani podała wcześniej swój email . Ja jestem zainteresowana kupnem tabletek . Proszę podać swój email .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JEŻELI KTOŚ MA DALEJ TABLETKI NA SPRZEDAŻ W ROZSĄDNEJ CENIE TO PROSZĘ PISAĆ NA EMAILA : klaudia29-16@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pomocy pomoże mi ktoś żeby jakoś zyskać te tabletki ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chce wstawic na grupe zdjecie albo wyslac je pani na maila . tylko prosze mi go podac . jak pani mogla mi napisac maila jak pani go nie zna ?


kamnow199@wp.pl
Prosze o zdjecie zapakowanych blistrow. Dziekuje za fatyge.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze pania niedowiarke a maila zebym mogla wyslac zdjecie albo informacje jak dodac je na forum


Bardzo prosze o wyslanie na adres kamnow199@wp.pl .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I kontakt sie urwal... dziekuje dowidzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz wysylam zdjecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje pomocy pomoże mi ktoś żeby jakoś zyskać te tabletki ??


Napisz do mnie. 724568631. Mam jedno op.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzeczywiscie wiarygodne zdjecia  :Smile:  przepraszam ze naskoczylam na pania  :Smile:  na przyszlosc prosze nie pisac sobie samej postow to bedzie to bardziej wiarygodne i nikt nie nabierze podejrzen jak ja  :Smile:  na prawde nie mialam zlych zamiarow chcialam tylko pomoc dziewczynom.   pozdawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje pomocy pomoże mi ktoś żeby jakoś zyskać te tabletki ??


Napisz do WOW za 25 e masz recepte ktora bez problemu wykupisz w aptece za ok 50 zl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze moj mail : kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak mowilam ja mam art**otecProsze moj mail : kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl
Lub ttelefo. 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje pomocy pomoże mi ktoś żeby jakoś zyskać te tabletki ??


Recepta z wow z wykupieniem ok 150 zl. Nie dajcie sie oszukac na 300-400 zl za opakowanie. 100 % pewnosci maxie tylko z wow w innym przypadku mozna trafic na oszusta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak mowilam ja mam art**otecProsze moj mail : kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl
> Lub ttelefo. 724568631


Napisalam maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthotec forte tez pomaga, tylko lepiej wyjąć rdzeń bo jest go w nim więcej i mogą być mdłości czy wymioty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Recepta z wow z wykupieniem ok 150 zl. Nie dajcie sie oszukac na 300-400 zl za opakowanie. 100 % pewnosci maxie tylko z wow w innym przypadku mozna trafic na oszusta.


A ile sie czeka na recepte z wow?? I to prawda ze zdarzaja sie jakies komplikacje z recepta i jej nie wysylaja?? Nie dam 350 jakies niepewnej osobie, pomozcie jestem w kropce :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile sie czeka na recepte z wow?? I to prawda ze zdarzaja sie jakies komplikacje z recepta i jej nie wysylaja?? Nie dam 350 jakies niepewnej osobie, pomozcie jestem w kropce :/


Ja mialam recepte kilka godz po wyslaniu darowizny. Nastepnego dnia w 1 aptece przyjeto moja recepte bez zadnego problemu. Musialam tylko poczekac do nastepnego dnia zeby sprowadzili z hurtowni. Nie ma zadnych komplikacji! Prosze nie sluchac handlarzy. Jak maja problem ze sprzedaza leku za 350 zl to wcisna kazda bujde  :Wink:  WOW to jedyne pewne zrodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata*.

Tel. 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

każda kobieta kiedyś będzie żałować że usunęła ciążę, wróci to do Was z potrojoną siłą. Zaręczam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po dzisiejszym usg lekarz stwierdził że nie widzi ciąży w macicy chociaż test wyszedł pozytywnie 3x dodał że może to być albo młoda ciąża albo ciąża pozam. zdarzyło Wam się tak? czy w 5 tygodniu to możliwe żeby nic nie było widać  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po dzisiejszym usg lekarz stwierdził że nie widzi ciąży w macicy chociaż test wyszedł pozytywnie 3x dodał że może to być albo młoda ciąża albo ciąża pozam. zdarzyło Wam się tak? czy w 5 tygodniu to możliwe żeby nic nie było widać



Najlepiej zrob bete w odstepie 48h. Jesli spada to nie ma ciazy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej zrob bete w odstepie 48h. Jesli spada to nie ma ciazy


Ale ciąża jest bo 3x test ciążowy pozytywny tylko że nie widać nic w macicy..czy 2 kreski mogą wskazywać np. Na jakąś chorobę?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ciąża jest bo 3x test ciążowy pozytywny tylko że nie widać nic w macicy..czy 2 kreski mogą wskazywać np. Na jakąś chorobę?


Nie panikuj tylko sprawdz bete czy rośnie.  I idz do innego lekarza prywatnie moze będzie mial lepsze usg zeby zobaczyc mala ciążę.  Mialam podobnie w 3tyg. Testy i beta potwierdziły lekarz nie . poszlam prywarnie do dobrego lekarZA z dobrym usg i od razu potwierdził

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie naciagac na 300-400 zl! Za ta cene macie zestaw z wow przy ktorym jest 98% skutecznosci a arthrotec to tylko 60%. Wiem po sobie bo udalo sie dopiero za 3 razem... wiec lepiej zaplacic 150 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie naciagac na 300-400 zl! Za ta cene macie zestaw z wow przy ktorym jest 98% skutecznosci a arthrotec to tylko 60%. Wiem po sobie bo udalo sie dopiero za 3 razem... wiec lepiej zaplacic 150 zl



Szkoda ze zamowilam zestaw z wow jakis miesiac temu czekałam i czekalam w koncu jest juz za pozno na zabieg ;(( a oni tłumacza sie tym ze musieli celnicy przejac paczke ;(( stracilam czas pieniadze i szanse na usuniecie.  I podobno nie tylko ja to przeszlam.  Wiec nie chwalcie tak wow bo nie zawsze sa w porządku.  Ja zaluje ze nie kupilam artrotecu bo za tyle ile wplacilam na wow mialabym go 2 paczki nawet na grupie. ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam pytanie rano wzięłam pierwszą dawkę, pod język ale wytrzymałam zaledwie 5minut za jakieś pięć minut 2tabletki dopochwowo. Dziewczyny nie wiem czy można popijać wodą bo smak w duzi jest nie do wytrzymania i dla tego nie dałam rady tak długo trzymać, a miałam ich 4sztyki pomocy... Jak mam teraz dawkować mam do następnej dawki jakieś 1,5godziny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie naciagac na 300-400 zl! Za ta cene macie zestaw z wow przy ktorym jest 98% skutecznosci a arthrotec to tylko 60%. Wiem po sobie bo udalo sie dopiero za 3 razem... wiec lepiej zaplacic 150 zl


No jakto na stronie woman on waves pisza ze abor. Cytotekiem lub artrotekiem jest skuteczna w 97 ÷ i nawet ja polecaja. Właśnie czytam ich strone . czemu wiec pani klamie ? Nawet jesli na grupie jest drogo to wole tabletki z grupy niz z woman bo tam kosztują 90 euro i nikt nie daje gwarancji ze dojda

----------


## N3iie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanie rano wzięłam pierwszą dawkę, pod język ale wytrzymałam zaledwie 5minut za jakieś pięć minut 2tabletki dopochwowo. Dziewczyny nie wiem czy można popijać wodą bo smak w duzi jest nie do wytrzymania i dla tego nie dałam rady tak długo trzymać, a miałam ich 4sztyki pomocy... Jak mam teraz dawkować mam do następnej dawki jakieś 1,5godziny...


Bierz pod jezyk ! 4 tab co 3 godz. Musisz wytrzymac skoro sie na to zdecydowalas doprowadz to do konca bo sie nie uda a w konsekwencji urodzisz chore dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dałam rady pod język zrobiłam dopochwowo, zaczęły się ostre bule przy tym za jakąś godzinę krwawienie(ból okropny) Zaczynają mi lecieć skrzepy ale z łazienki nie mogę wyjść..... Ból okropny od krzyża do macicy ile będzie tak trwało bo jeszcze o 14-stej biorę kolejną dawkę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No jakto na stronie woman on waves pisza ze abor. Cytotekiem lub artrotekiem jest skuteczna w 97 ÷ i nawet ja polecaja. Właśnie czytam ich strone . czemu wiec pani klamie ? Nawet jesli na grupie jest drogo to wole tabletki z grupy niz z woman bo tam kosztują 90 euro i nikt nie daje gwarancji ze dojda


Jesli tabletki nie dochodza to wystawiaja recepte. A z nia nie ma zadnego problemu i kupuje sie arthrotec za 50 zl a nie za 350 jak tu osoby sie cenia. 98-97% co za roznica? Są różne źródła i różne dane. Mam wrazenie ze postyp pisza zdenerwowane osoby ktore maja problem ze sprzedażą. Skoro wciskają kit dziewczynom że WOW robi problemy z receptami albo zatrzymjją je celnicy?! To już szczyt chamstwa. Ale kazda madra kobieta doda 2 do 2 i wyjdzie na to ze lepsza recepta z WOW za 150zl niz niepewne leki od osoby z sieci za 300-350 zl... Nie dajcie sie nabrac dziewczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No jakto na stronie woman on waves pisza ze abor. Cytotekiem lub artrotekiem jest skuteczna w 97 ÷ i nawet ja polecaja. Właśnie czytam ich strone . czemu wiec pani klamie ? Nawet jesli na grupie jest drogo to wole tabletki z grupy niz z woman bo tam kosztują 90 euro i nikt nie daje gwarancji ze dojda


Ja dostalam widomosc z WOW ze arthrotec to ok 60-90% skutecznosci. Dlatego musialam powtorzyc zabieg, zreszta wystaczy przejrzec forum i widac jakie dziewczyny mialy problemy z arthroteckiem... ja tez polecam wykupic recepte z WOW. Nie ma z nia zadnych problemow i strachj ze ktos cie oszuka. Nie mowie ze kazda osoba ktora sprzedaje jest oszustem ale jesli ceni sie na 350zl to jest cos nie tak..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No jakto na stronie woman on waves pisza ze abor. Cytotekiem lub artrotekiem jest skuteczna w 97 ÷ i nawet ja polecaja. Właśnie czytam ich strone . czemu wiec pani klamie ? Nawet jesli na grupie jest drogo to wole tabletki z grupy niz z woman bo tam kosztują 90 euro i nikt nie daje gwarancji ze dojda


A jaka masz gwarancje ze osoba z grupy Cie nie oszuka? Pelno jest takich przypadków że wysylaja albo witaminy albo perfumy. A Ty co, pojdziesz na policje zglosic ze chcialas usunac ciaze i nie wyszlo? Wiadomo ze kobiecie nic za to nie grozi ale sama stresujaca sytuacja to jest masakra... Moim zdaniem nie warto tak przeplacac i do tego ryzykować. Recepta to 100% bezpieczenstwa ze nikt Cie nie oszuka i nie bedzie zadnych problemow. Ale kazdy ma swoj rozum a na to juz nie mam wplywu... Prosze nie sluchac ze sa problemy z realizacja. To pisza zazdrosni handlarze i tyle. Pozdawiam i badzmy rozsadne w podejmowaniu decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec za 350 zl? Dobre sobie  :Wink:  nieładnie tak żerować na czyimś nieszczęściu. Dobrze że WOW ma te recepty i nie każda kobieta musi wydawać krocie na naciągaczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty ilość 10 tab. z tego 4 tab są od women on web i 6 innego producenta to nie Arthrotec to czysty Misoprostol cena 350zł sprawdzenie/pobranie lilarejek@gmail.com dla zdecydowanych zdjęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artrotecu. Sprzedam . wiecej informacji pod nr tel 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu . tanio i dyskretnie. Napisz do mnie. 507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty ilość 10 tab. z tego 4 tab są od women on web i 6 innego producenta to nie Arthrotec to czysty Misoprostol cena 350zł sprawdzenie/pobranie lilarejek@gmail.com dla zdecydowanych zdjęcia.


Do zabiegu potrzeba 12 tabletek misoprostolu wiec po co komus 10 za taka cene?? Misoprostol to skladnik arthrotecu, diklofenac wypluwamy. Wiec nie rozumiem takiej roznicy w cenie jesli lek jest ten sam?? Puknijcie sie naciagacze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masakra co tu sie dzieje .... Zamiast sobie pomagac to tylko wzajemne oskarżenia ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masakra co tu sie dzieje .... Zamiast sobie pomagac to tylko wzajemne oskarżenia ....


Pomaga WOW. Jak ktos chce 350 zl za 10 tabletek niewiadomego pochodzenia to jest wszystko ok? Niech bedzie ze oskarzam bez podstaw. Tylko jak potem zabieg nie wyjdzie z 10 tabletkami to pretensje tylko do siebie bo wiadomo ze to sie nie uda. A z reszta koncze juz postowac na tym forum bo handlarze i tak opchną za smieszna cene jakis syf...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam znowu pisze do was dziewczyny zapytaniem... Jestem już po ostatniej dawce dopochwowo, bóle ustąpiły nie zupełnie ale da cię wytrzymać(NIŻ POPRZEDNIO). Krwawię dosyć obficie, skrzepów dużych nie miałam czy może to oznaczać że nie doszło do poronienia, czy się nie oczyściłam całkowicie. I mam się czym martwić....POMOCY MOŻE MIAŁA TAK KTÓRAŚ Z WAS (BYŁAM) W 6TYG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja poszłam po prostu do internisty i powiedziałam że potrzebuje tego leku, bo mam problemy po złamanej ręce i nie było żadnego problemu. Za dwa opakowanie arthrotec forte zapłaciłam 115zł. I mam nadzieje że jestem już po wszystkim...Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam znowu pisze do was dziewczyny zapytaniem... Jestem już po ostatniej dawce dopochwowo, bóle ustąpiły nie zupełnie ale da cię wytrzymać(NIŻ POPRZEDNIO). Krwawię dosyć obficie, skrzepów dużych nie miałam czy może to oznaczać że nie doszło do poronienia, czy się nie oczyściłam całkowicie. I mam się czym martwić....POMOCY MOŻE MIAŁA TAK KTÓRAŚ Z WAS (BYŁAM) W 6TYG.


Ja tak mialam , nastepnego dnia tylko skape krwawienie wrecz plamienie. Kolejnego dnia troche sie poruszalam, przestawialam ciezkie przedmioty bo akurat mam remont i wtedy sie u mnie wszystko rozkrecilo  :Smile:  takze czasem trzeba troche czasu albo wysilku. Jutro mam dopiero lekarza ale jestem na 99% pewna ze sie udalo  :Smile:  tez bylam w 6 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam znowu pisze do was dziewczyny zapytaniem... Jestem już po ostatniej dawce dopochwowo, bóle ustąpiły nie zupełnie ale da cię wytrzymać(NIŻ POPRZEDNIO). Krwawię dosyć obficie, skrzepów dużych nie miałam czy może to oznaczać że nie doszło do poronienia, czy się nie oczyściłam całkowicie. I mam się czym martwić....POMOCY MOŻE MIAŁA TAK KTÓRAŚ Z WAS (BYŁAM) W 6TYG.


Mozemy pogadac na spokojnie to moj mail napisz jesli chcesz Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny udało się... Piałam że miałam tylko krwawienie zaczełam się ruszać po jakimś 30 minutach zachciało mi się siku usiadłam i pierwszy dość duży skrzep....potem jeszcze jeden mniejszy(jak można tak napisać) Teraz cały czas mam krwawienie dosyć obfite i przy tym małe skrzepy... Wydaje mi się że po prostu dobrze się wszystko czyść....W poniedziałek pójdę do lekarza żeby się upewnić na 100% A właśnie dobra rada od razu się ruszajcie co kolwiek róbcie....Będę zaglądać i zawsze służę pomocom jak ja to zrobiłam i wsparciem... Pozdrawiam i dziękuje Tym kobietom co mi odpisywały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth*!tec. Tanio . Paczka prosto z apteki.  Dołączam paragon.  Prosze o wiadomości na maila 

AKamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth*!tec. Tanio . Paczka prosto z apteki.  Dołączam paragon.  Prosze o wiadomości na maila 

Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arth*!tec. Tanio . Paczka prosto z apteki.  Dołączam paragon.  Prosze o wiadomości na maila 
> 
> Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl


Jaka cena za arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny udało się... Piałam że miałam tylko krwawienie zaczełam się ruszać po jakimś 30 minutach zachciało mi się siku usiadłam i pierwszy dość duży skrzep....potem jeszcze jeden mniejszy(jak można tak napisać) Teraz cały czas mam krwawienie dosyć obfite i przy tym małe skrzepy... Wydaje mi się że po prostu dobrze się wszystko czyść....W poniedziałek pójdę do lekarza żeby się upewnić na 100% A właśnie dobra rada od razu się ruszajcie co kolwiek róbcie....Będę zaglądać i zawsze służę pomocom jak ja to zrobiłam i wsparciem... Pozdrawiam i dziękuje Tym kobietom co mi odpisywały


Jesli to pani z 14.11 to wiedzialam ze bedzie ok  :Smile:  ja jutro mam lekarza i tez dam znac co i jak. Dodam ze zabieg robilam tydz temu i do teraz wylatuja jakies skrzepy i chwilami duzo krwi. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena za arthrotec?


Zapraszam na maila. Paczka ma 20szt moge cala moge 12 a moge 10. Wedlug życzenia wtedy ustalamy cenę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wolalabym 20 tabletek... sama nie wiem co jest najlepsze... dodam że to 7 tydz i kompletnie nie wiem co robic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli to pani z 14.11 to wiedzialam ze bedzie ok  ja jutro mam lekarza i tez dam znac co i jak. Dodam ze zabieg robilam tydz temu i do teraz wylatuja jakies skrzepy i chwilami duzo krwi. Pozdrawiam


 Tak ja na razie cały czas krwawie i sa skrzepy... Tak samo dam znać co i jak poszło Dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wolalabym 20 tabletek... sama nie wiem co jest najlepsze... dodam że to 7 tydz i kompletnie nie wiem co robic...


Prosze o maila to porozmawiamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj ja jestem dzisiaj po... pierwszą dawkę prawie wzięłam do ustnie na 5minut poraniłam całe podniebienie za chwile dopochwowo 2tab. pozniej co 3godz. do pochwowo.... Jestem teraz chyba czysta ale jeszcze zrobię usg na wszelki wypadek.... A jak zaczniesz nie leż tylko się ruszaj dobra rada nie tylko o de mnie powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wolalabym 20 tabletek... sama nie wiem co jest najlepsze... dodam że to 7 tydz i kompletnie nie wiem co robic...


Cześć,

Widzę, że się wahasz. Chcesz porozmawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wolalabym 20 tabletek... sama nie wiem co jest najlepsze... dodam że to 7 tydz i kompletnie nie wiem co robic...



Jeśli masz jakiekolwiek wątpliwości to znaczy że kochasz to dziecko. Daj Wam szansę. Wiem, że za chwilę szok minie, wiem że jak zobaczysz na monitorze w 12 tygodniu malutkie rączki i stópki i będziecie z lekarzem liczyć paluszki dziecka to lód z Twojego serca sie skruszy. Wiem to. Nie rób niczego czego będziesz później żałować. Ja mam dziecko-synka. To największy skarb jaki mogłam dostać od losu. I też nie był to najlepszy czas na dziecko. Nigdy nie ma dobrego momentu na dziecko, ale pamiętaj że ból po aborcji jest dużo gorszy i zostanie z Tobą do końca życia.Nie rób sobie krzywdy a zobaczysz że to dziecko da Ci tyle szczęścia że będziesz tylko pukać się w głowę co chciałaś zrobić. Gwarantuję. Posłuchaj mnie proszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny udało się... Piałam że miałam tylko krwawienie zaczełam się ruszać po jakimś 30 minutach zachciało mi się siku usiadłam i pierwszy dość duży skrzep....potem jeszcze jeden mniejszy(jak można tak napisać) Teraz cały czas mam krwawienie dosyć obfite i przy tym małe skrzepy... Wydaje mi się że po prostu dobrze się wszystko czyść....W poniedziałek pójdę do lekarza żeby się upewnić na 100% A właśnie dobra rada od razu się ruszajcie co kolwiek róbcie....Będę zaglądać i zawsze służę pomocom jak ja to zrobiłam i wsparciem... Pozdrawiam i dziękuje Tym kobietom co mi odpisywały


Nie żałujesz? napisz proszę, czy nie masz żadnych wyrzutów sumienia, że zabiłaś dziecko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie żałujesz? napisz proszę, czy nie masz żadnych wyrzutów sumienia, że zabiłaś dziecko?


Nie rob ludziom sieczki w glowie.  Kazdej jest ciezko a twoje wyrzuty nie pomoga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy żałuję niewiem mam już dzieci... Wydaje mi się że na tym forum mamy wspierać a nie krytykować.... A jeśli ktoś ty chcesz,robić to zmień temat.. Każda ma swoje sumienie i wie co ma robić....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny bralam wczoraj arthrotec fotr 4×3 godziny lekkie skurcze mialam i to wszystko ;( myślę ze się nie udało. Kiedyś tez bralam te tabletki i u mnie zaczęło działać dokładnie tydzień po zażyciu ale wtedy jak bralam tabletki miałam krwawienie a teraz nic kompletnie.  :Frown:  nie wiem co robić to juz 7 tydz 6 dzień ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralam dopochwowo rozpuscily się ładnie nie mdli mnie a codziennie mnie mdlilo nie wiem co o tym myśleć juz ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralam dopochwowo rozpuscily się ładnie nie mdli mnie a codziennie mnie mdlilo nie wiem co o tym myśleć juz ;(




Napisz do mnie chętnie cie wyslucham 

kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co Ty hurtowo te tabletki sprzedajesz, że ogłaszasz się po kilka razy dziennie?  Dziwne to... Lepiej uważajcie dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kamila a ty masz jeszcze te tabletki do sprzedania ? Mi zostało 6 tylko to za malo na następny raz żeby spróbować  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś do odsprzedania zestaw z women on web ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kamila a ty masz jeszcze te tabletki do sprzedania ? Mi zostało 6 tylko to za malo na następny raz żeby spróbować



Mam .napisz maila ile ci potrzeba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty hurtowo te tabletki sprzedajesz, że ogłaszasz się po kilka razy dziennie?  Dziwne to... Lepiej uważajcie dziewczyny


Kamila chce sprzedac arthrotec za 350 zl za 20 tabletek i ma problem wiec oglasza sie ciagle  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny bralam wczoraj arthrotec fotr 4×3 godziny lekkie skurcze mialam i to wszystko ;( myślę ze się nie udało. Kiedyś tez bralam te tabletki i u mnie zaczęło działać dokładnie tydzień po zażyciu ale wtedy jak bralam tabletki miałam krwawienie a teraz nic kompletnie.  nie wiem co robić to juz 7 tydz 6 dzień ;(


Radze odczekac  :Smile:  arthrotec ma to do siebie ze niekiedy potrzebuje czasu żeby zadzialac. Niektorym dziewczynom pomaga jesli sie poruszają troche  :Smile:  na pani miejscu poczekalabym do poniedzialku, jesli nic sie nie zacznie dziac to zamowilabym recepte z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kamila chce sprzedac arthrotec za 350 zl za 20 tabletek i ma problem wiec oglasza sie ciagle



Nie chcialam sie tu udzielac ale to ja jestem dziewczyna ktora kupila od pani kamili paczke i jestem bardzo zadowolona a chyba tylko inni chandlarze chca jej objechac tylek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki . mam 3 x 12 sztuk . moge wyslac 3zestawy dla 3 pan . tanio . na wszystkie pytania odpowiem na meilu . 
Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chcialam sie tu udzielac ale to ja jestem dziewczyna ktora kupila od pani kamili paczke i jestem bardzo zadowolona a chyba tylko inni chandlarze chca jej objechac tylek


Witamy panią Kamile  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga!!! Arthrotec kosztuje 50 zl w aptece a nie 350 jak niektorzy sie tutaj oglaszaja!!! Nie dajcie sie naciagać!!! Nie wierzcie w to ze WOW robi jakies problemy z receptami bo to wszystko nie prawda!!! Wystarczy przelac darowizne 25e i max nastepnego dnia macie recepte ktora bez problemu zrealizujecie w aptece. Czyli łacznie wydacie 150 zl a nie 350 !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co wy macie z tym wow ? Tak ich reklamujecie cholera wie czemu . ludzi nie stac zeby placic im 80 euro za zrobienie w ciula. A z tymi receptami tez gowno prawda.  Jaki macie w tym interes ludzi tak naciagac ?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co wy macie z tym wow ? Tak ich reklamujecie cholera wie czemu . ludzi nie stac zeby placic im 80 euro za zrobienie w ciula. A z tymi receptami tez gowno prawda.  Jaki macie w tym interes ludzi tak naciagac ?!


Nie 80e tylko 25 za recepte!!! Robisz w ciula to Ty Kamila, Karolina czy inna handlara tu ma forum!!! Bede codzinnie tu pisać jaka jest prawda. Nie dajcie sie oszukac. To nie jest pomoc jak ktos chce 5 razy wiecej niz lek jest warty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie 80e tylko 25 za recepte!!! Robisz w ciula to Ty Kamila, Karolina czy inna handlara tu ma forum!!! Bede codzinnie tu pisać jaka jest prawda. Nie dajcie sie oszukac. To nie jest pomoc jak ktos chce 5 razy wiecej niz lek jest warty.


Sama jestes Kamila czy cholera wie kto . reklamujesz wow a na innych piszesz. Tam wcale nie jest tak kolorowo jak ty ściemniasz. Zadne apteka nie wyda leku na recepte wydrukowana z maila tak to mozesz dzieci z podstawowki klamac ! 25 euro i dostac receptę na maila ktorej sie nie da zrealizować to dobiero interes!  Wszystkie komentarze dla wow ty piszesz. Placa ci za reklamę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co wy macie z tym wow ? Tak ich reklamujecie cholera wie czemu . ludzi nie stac zeby placic im 80 euro za zrobienie w ciula. A z tymi receptami tez gowno prawda.  Jaki macie w tym interes ludzi tak naciagac ?!


A ty jaki masz interes zeby w blad wprowadzac inne dziewczyny? Wow to jedyne pewne i najtansze zrodlo. Polecam sama skorzystalam z ich pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty jaki masz interes zeby w blad wprowadzac inne dziewczyny? Wow to jedyne pewne i najtansze zrodlo. Polecam sama skorzystalam z ich pomocy.


Mnie akurat wow oszukalo. Na 80 euro.a dziewczyna ktora poznalam na forum kupila slawna recepte za 25euro wydrukowala i w aptece ja wysmiali!  CZY WY NAPRAWDĘ DZIEWCZYNY WIERZYCIE W TO ZE APTEKI REALIZUJA WYDRUKOWANE RECEPTY Z MAILA ?! Blagam nie badzcie tak naiwne . baba reklamuje wow i wszystkich oklamuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki . mam 3 x 12 sztuk . moge wyslac 3zestawy dla 3 pan . tanio . na wszystkie pytania odpowiem na meilu . 
Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Halo czy Wy jesteście jakies uchybnięte handlary jedne...

Wow wysyła listem ! Receptę i po paru dniach jest w domu i idziesz normalnie do apteki i wykupujesz... Sama tak zrobiłam i zapłaciłam 25 euro a nie 80 ! 
I nie wysłali na pocztę tylko na adres.

Co ku... ukróciło sie Wam handlary... I bardzo dobrze ! Koniec !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie akurat wow oszukalo. Na 80 euro.a dziewczyna ktora poznalam na forum kupila slawna recepte za 25euro wydrukowala i w aptece ja wysmiali!  CZY WY NAPRAWDĘ DZIEWCZYNY WIERZYCIE W TO ZE APTEKI REALIZUJA WYDRUKOWANE RECEPTY Z MAILA ?! Blagam nie badzcie tak naiwne . baba reklamuje wow i wszystkich oklamuje


Wystaraczy przejrzec forum. Owszem zdarzaly sie przypadki ze apteka nie przyjela recepty ale w nastepnej napewno ja przyjma. Pani ma problem zeby sprzedac lek to nie moja sprawa. Z doswiadczenia i z wpisow tutaj na forum wynika ze duzo czesciej dziewczyny zostaja oszukane przez oszustow ktorzy tu sie oglaszaja. I to na kwote 300-350 zl. Jestem tu zeby pomoc innym i uswiadomic tylko ze sa tansze mozliwosci takie jak wow. I powtarzam nie ma problemow z receptami. Paczki byly zatrzymywane przez celnikow dlatego wow wprowadzilo recepty ktore zgodnie z polskim prawem moga byc zrealizowane na terenie calej uni europejskiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wystaraczy przejrzec forum. Owszem zdarzaly sie przypadki ze apteka nie przyjela recepty ale w nastepnej napewno ja przyjma. Pani ma problem zeby sprzedac lek to nie moja sprawa. Z doswiadczenia i z wpisow tutaj na forum wynika ze duzo czesciej dziewczyny zostaja oszukane przez oszustow ktorzy tu sie oglaszaja. I to na kwote 300-350 zl. Jestem tu zeby pomoc innym i uswiadomic tylko ze sa tansze mozliwosci takie jak wow. I powtarzam nie ma problemow z receptami. Paczki byly zatrzymywane przez celnikow dlatego wow wprowadzilo recepty ktore zgodnie z polskim prawem moga byc zrealizowane na terenie calej uni europejskiej.


Mialo byz zgodnie z prawem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za klamstwa ! Raz piszecie ze wysylaja poczta raz ze na maila i kto kogo oszukuje.a mlyn jaki robicie zalosne.  Nie jestem handlarzem nie wrzucam tutaj postow wiec ode mnie wara!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Halo czy Wy jesteście jakies uchybnięte handlary jedne...
> 
> Wow wysyła listem ! Receptę i po paru dniach jest w domu i idziesz normalnie do apteki i wykupujesz... Sama tak zrobiłam i zapłaciłam 25 euro a nie 80 ! 
> I nie wysłali na pocztę tylko na adres.
> 
> Co ku... ukróciło sie Wam handlary... I bardzo dobrze ! Koniec !!!!




To ty poczytaj sobie forum co dziewczyny wypisuja ze wow mailem wysyla . albo paczki nie dochodzą.  Nawet na stronie wow pisza ze paczki nie dochodza. Ty jestes jakas handlara tylko jaki masz interes bronic wow ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za klamstwa ! Raz piszecie ze wysylaja poczta raz ze na maila i kto kogo oszukuje.a mlyn jaki robicie zalosne.  Nie jestem handlarzem nie wrzucam tutaj postow wiec ode mnie wara!


To nie wrzucaj wiecej i po sprawie. Ja dostalam na maila ale dostalam wiadomosc ze jesli bedzie problem z realizacja to wysla na adres zamieszkania. Juz ulzylo? Nikt tu nie klamie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ty poczytaj sobie forum co dziewczyny wypisuja ze wow mailem wysyla . albo paczki nie dochodzą.  Nawet na stronie wow pisza ze paczki nie dochodza. Ty jestes jakas handlara tylko jaki masz interes bronic wow ?


Zalosny pusty szlauf... nikt nie kupi od ciebie leku wiec spadaj z tad!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie wrzucaj wiecej i po sprawie. Ja dostalam na maila ale dostalam wiadomosc ze jesli bedzie problem z realizacja to wysla na adres zamieszkania. Juz ulzylo? Nikt tu nie klamie.


Widzicie. ? Gubi sie dziewczyna w swoich klamstwach. Raz mowi tak raz tak....gratuluje wyobrazni.  Ściema pierwsza klasa. Cud ze znajduja sie tak naiwne dziewczyny ktore wam wierza w to Wow...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zalosny pusty szlauf... nikt nie kupi od ciebie leku wiec spadaj z tad!!


Ja chce kupic artrotek kretynko ! A ty zastanow sie nad kupnem slownika ortograficznego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja chce kupic artrotek kretynko ! A ty zastanow sie nad kupnem slownika ortograficznego


W takim razie jesli nie chce pani przeplacac to prosze pisac do wow  :Big Grin:  a jak chce pani placic 350 zl to pani Kamila Czerwiec ma na sprzedaż. Sprawdzony pewny lek  :Smile:  tylko cena z kosmosu. PoZdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim razie jesli nie chce pani przeplacac to prosze pisac do wow  a jak chce pani placic 350 zl to pani Kamila Czerwiec ma na sprzedaż. Sprawdzony pewny lek  tylko cena z kosmosu. PoZdrawiam


To skontaktuje sie z nia . jak juz pisalam z wow zoatalam oszukana nie chce mieć z wow nic doczynienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To skontaktuje sie z nia . jak juz pisalam z wow zoatalam oszukana nie chce mieć z wow nic doczynienia


Zapraszam, polecam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli nie chcesz z wow poczytaj na spokojnie forum jest tyle ogłoszeń,  tyle polecanych osob sa nr tel maile poszukaj

----------


## bez odbioru

Ale jesteście wszystkie naiwne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale idzie walka o klienta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam . 12 sztuk lub cale opakowanie.  Zdjecia paragon na potwierdzenie.  Tanio . Dyskrecja i pomoc po wysylce.  Info pod nr tel 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam . 12 sztuk lub cale opakowanie.  Zdjecia paragon na potwierdzenie.  Tanio . Dyskrecja i pomoc po wysylce.  Info pod nr tel 724568631


Pani sie miala z Toba kontaktowac. Radze sprawdzic poczte  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejesniktrowany;131790]


> DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE NIC NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA
> 
> 34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315
> 
> Dane odbiorcy:
> Joanna Słowiańska
> ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
> 51-601 Wrocław[/QUOTE
> witam ja właśnie zamówiłam u tej Pani dzisiaj ttabletki i zrobiłam przelew rozumiem że nic nie dostanę? czy można jakoś to zgłosić? ?? mam kiepską sytuację potrzebuje tych tabletek a A400 zł jakie jej przełamał to dla mnie majątek. .. proszę o pomoc


 ja zamawiałam wcześniej na recepty@zaufani.com straszna lipa sami oszusci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;133497]


> ja zamawiałam wcześniej na recepty@zaufani.com straszna lipa sami oszusci


A ja zamowilam od tej pani i szczerze polecam. 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 
12sztuk lub 20 sztuk . najtaniej na forum . Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego ciągle piszecie o cenie aptecznej Arthrotecu...a później wszystkie myślą,że kupią go za pół darmo. Ja osobiści zapłaciłam 120 zł za załatwienie recepty i 47 zł za tabletki, nie skorzystałam z niego, ale nie rozumiem w imię czego miałabym odsprzedawać za 47 zł skoro kosztował mnie on 170.Niestety nie ma chętnych...Jeśli ktoś miałaby zamiar wyzywać mnie od handlar, która pewnie już oszukała ludzi, to uprzedzę - nigdy od nikogo nie chciałam żadnych przedpłat na konto - nie mam problemu z wysłaniem za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiadomo ze nie ma nic za darmo i wszyscy o tym wiedzą. Dużo dziewczyn płaci za receptę, bo lekarze nie wypisuja arthotecu od tak. Twoja cena, 170 zł nie jest tu jakaś straszna. Załatwienie recepty plus jej wykupienie i jest oj. Ale są tu takie handlary które sprzedają opakowanie za 300-400 zł i to się w głowie nie mieści jak można aż tak zerowac na cudzym nieszczęściu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiadomo ze nie ma nic za darmo i wszyscy o tym wiedzą. Dużo dziewczyn płaci za receptę, bo lekarze nie wypisuja arthotecu od tak. Twoja cena, 170 zł nie jest tu jakaś straszna. Załatwienie recepty plus jej wykupienie i jest oj. Ale są tu takie handlary które sprzedają opakowanie za 300-400 zł i to się w głowie nie mieści jak można aż tak zerowac na cudzym nieszczęściu.


    Tu się z Tobą w zupełności zgadzam, 300 - 400 zł to jest szczyt jakiejkolwiek bezczelności i nie mam pojęcia kto to kupuje, bo ja od 3 miesięcy nie mogę sprzedać za 170...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Właśnie wzięłam pierwsza dawkę artrhrotec, po 15-20 minutach zaczęłam krwawić obficie, 3 skrzepy mi wyleciały. Czy mam brać kolejne dawki? Oczywiście czuje sie tragicznie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak masz wziąć wszystkie 3 dawki ! 
lepiej się przemęczyć ( sama to przeszłam ) niż później żałować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie tak to tutaj jest, handlary które tylko patrzą jak oszukać i zarobić sprzedają, a jak ktoś uczciwy się trafi to nie może. Sama zostałam tu oszukana, także wiem jak ciężko trafić na uczciwa osobę, później pomogła mi całkiem obca dziewczyna, nawet załatwiła receptę. Są jeszcze dobrzy ludzie, tylko trzeba mieć szczęście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## zestresowana1

Witam serdecznie potrzebuje pilnie bardzo pomocy jestem w ciąży 4 tygodnie zamówiłam lek cytotec 12 sz i 1 tabletka Ru 486 ze strony girliinneed.pl czy ktoś coś wie lub ma jakieś sprawdzone żródło jestem w dużej potrzebie i nie wiem czy te leki pomogą czy mnie oszukają naczytałam się w necie wszystkiego a mam tez kontakt z ogłaszamy24.pl lekarz ginekolog przyjeżdża do domu daję proszki koszt 1000 coś mi się tu nie podoba co są dzicie proszę pilnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś dziwne to, co piszesz. Tutaj dużo dziewczyn się ogłasza, tylko nie kupuj od tych co się ogłaszają po 400zl, bo to zwykle naciagaczki. I pamiętaj jak kupujesz to tylko płatność przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Polecam zwykły arthotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Właśnie skończyłam trzy dawki mam ból jak w czasie miesiączki i krwawienie też zawsze pierwsze dwa dni miałam obfitsze. I dreszcze.. Wzięłam gorąca kąpiel i czekam.. Tyle mi zostało.. Boję się czy ten arthrotec forte na mnie zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam już 2 razy na usg pierwszy lekarz nie widział nic (ja liczę że to 5 tydzień) a drugi na początku też nic nie widział i zaczął szukać i stwierdził że "coś tam " niby znalazł ale czy to ciąża to nie wie bo nie wygląda jak pęcherzyk że za małe i trzeba czekać czy coś z tego będzie czy nie itd itp, zrobiłam HCG i wyszło 2345 może mi ktoś powiedzieć wytłumaczyć co się dzieje? czytałam że jak dwie kreski poziom HCG wysoki to może być ciąża, ciąża pozamaciczna albo np. torbiel..teraz boje się brać te tabletki bo nic nie wiem i boję się że zrobię sobie krzywdę  :Frown:  dziewczyny miałyście tak? albo podobnie? nie wiem co mam robić..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie potrzebuje pilnie bardzo pomocy jestem w ciąży 4 tygodnie zamówiłam lek cytotec 12 sz i 1 tabletka Ru 486 ze strony girliinneed.pl czy ktoś coś wie lub ma jakieś sprawdzone żródło jestem w dużej potrzebie i nie wiem czy te leki pomogą czy mnie oszukają naczytałam się w necie wszystkiego a mam tez kontakt z ogłaszamy24.pl lekarz ginekolog przyjeżdża do domu daję proszki koszt 1000 coś mi się tu nie podoba co są dzicie proszę pilnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


     Witam!!! Mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec którego nie wykorzystałam. Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 170 zł za całe opakowanie.Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, to zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie potrzebuje pilnie bardzo pomocy jestem w ciąży 4 tygodnie zamówiłam lek cytotec 12 sz i 1 tabletka Ru 486 ze strony girliinneed.pl czy ktoś coś wie lub ma jakieś sprawdzone żródło jestem w dużej potrzebie i nie wiem czy te leki pomogą czy mnie oszukają naczytałam się w necie wszystkiego a mam tez kontakt z ogłaszamy24.pl lekarz ginekolog przyjeżdża do domu daję proszki koszt 1000 coś mi się tu nie podoba co są dzicie proszę pilnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




OdeZwij sie . mam do sprzedania paczke zwyklego . tanio . moge wyslac zdjecie z twoimi danymi zdjecie paragonu . moj nr 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Właśnie skończyłam trzy dawki mam ból jak w czasie miesiączki i krwawienie też zawsze pierwsze dwa dni miałam obfitsze. I dreszcze.. Wzięłam gorąca kąpiel i czekam.. Tyle mi zostało.. Boję się czy ten arthrotec forte na mnie zadziała


Jak juz raz to zrobilas to musisz zrobic tak zebu to doprawadzic do konca jak to nie podziala to kup zwykly arthrotec.  On kest 1000razy lepszy od forte i dziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie potrzebuje pilnie bardzo pomocy jestem w ciąży 4 tygodnie zamówiłam lek cytotec 12 sz i 1 tabletka Ru 486 ze strony girliinneed.pl czy ktoś coś wie lub ma jakieś sprawdzone żródło jestem w dużej potrzebie i nie wiem czy te leki pomogą czy mnie oszukają naczytałam się w necie wszystkiego a mam tez kontakt z ogłaszamy24.pl lekarz ginekolog przyjeżdża do domu daję proszki koszt 1000 coś mi się tu nie podoba co są dzicie proszę pilnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sprawdzone jest tylko WOW. Mozesz zamowic zestaw ale czeka sie dlugo a czasem nie dochodzi... jest jeszcze opcja recepty za 25 euro i wtedy wykupisz arthrotec w aptece w swojej miejscowosci. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> OdeZwij sie . mam do sprzedania paczke zwyklego . tanio . moge wyslac zdjecie z twoimi danymi zdjecie paragonu . moj nr 724568631


Pani Kamila 24h na dobe na forum  :Big Grin:  czuwa zeby zdesperowanej dziewczynie wcisnac lek za 300 zl w promocji  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Kamila 24h na dobe na forum  czuwa zeby zdesperowanej dziewczynie wcisnac lek za 300 zl w promocji


To ty jestes tu non stop . nie wiesz za ile chce sprzedac to sie nie wpierdalaj i skoncz komentować moje posty.  Nawiedzona baba...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Kamila 24h na dobe na forum  czuwa zeby zdesperowanej dziewczynie wcisnac lek za 300 zl w promocji


Wydalam kase na kupno plus wizyta u lekarza i to co mu dalam w lape zeby wypisal . Teraz chce sprzedac paczke . logiczne ze chce zeby mi się zwrocilo to co wydalam co cie to interesuje? !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec.  Zwykly cena 200zl . Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...nie rozumiesz ze tu maja etat naganiaczki na wow, od praktycznie pierwszej strony tego watku, 
od lat tu siedza, i neguja wszystko co nie prowadzi do zamowienia "super" zestawu z wow a obecnie super recepty od wow, taka ich kur..ska praca, dzien w dzien...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...sa tez handlarze, pojawiaja i znikaja nowi, sa i pojedynczy okazyjni sprzedawcy, przewijaja, pojawiaja i znikaja gdy sprzedadza co maja, ale agresywne i chamskie naganiaczki wow sa tu nonstop...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te agresywne i chamskie naganiaczki wow chcą tylko pomóc. Zdesperowane dziewczyny są w stanie zapłacić 400 zl za arthrotec a po co mają to robić skoro jest recepta za ponad polowe tej ceny? Agresywne i bezczelne są osoby ktore to wykorzystują i chcą się dorobić na bezradnosci innych. Jesli ktos idzie do lekarza, placi za wizyte, recepte, wykupienie leku i sam korzysta z tego a potem ma czelnosc sprzedac lek za koszty tego wszystkiego? A z reszta jesli pani miala 2 opakowania arthrotecu to nie wierze że za wizyte ktoś zaplacil 700 zl no kurde...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem już po. Nie wiem czy to dobrze ale wystarczyly mi 2 dawki pod jezyk. Moze dlatego ze 3/4 tydz?? Kiedy moge isc do gina sprawdzić czy wszystko ok ?

Probowalam zamowic przez wow. Wtopilam tylko kase. Koniec koncow wolalam zaplacic lekarzowi za recepte. Trochę spanikowalam kupilam 2 op . jedno uzylam ale jedno chetnie sprzedam. Moge wyslac zdjecie opakowania blistkow numeru serii a nawet paragonu. Nie mam duzego doświadczenia ale pomoge przez to przejść i doradze . cena 220 zl ( w tym juz wysylka ) 
Wioletta.malec3113@adresik.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam namiar na sprawdzone źródło. Przeszyłke dostałam po 2 dniach od zamówienia bo to mala miejscowosc   
> przyszlo to co bylo zamawiane bo mialam sprawdzenie . Brałam dopochwowo tak jak mialam zalecane 
> nie wymiotowalam, nie mialam gorączki , tylko bolał mnie brzuch i byłam słaba 724658276


No ja też zamawiałam z tego nr dostałam jednak forte i żadnych instrukcji a zapewniala mnie pani że przy kuracji będzie dostępna.. Nawet na SMS nie odpisuje juz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupilam od tej pani 603925462 . Wysłała zwykly.  Zaplacilam 200zl . Kontakt przed i po wysylce byl super szczerze polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupilam od tej pani 603925462 . Wysłała zwykly.  Zaplacilam 200zl . Kontakt przed i po wysylce byl super szczerze polecam


Ta osoba mnie oszukała. Prosze sie nie dac nabrać.Wysyla perfumy zamiast leku i kontakt sie urywa. A propo juz kontaktowala sie z pania policja? Bezczelnosc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupilam od tej pani 603925462 . Wysłała zwykly.  Zaplacilam 200zl . Kontakt przed i po wysylce byl super szczerze polecam


Ja tez zostalam oszukana!! Nie dajcie sie nabrac!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja też zamawiałam z tego nr dostałam jednak forte i żadnych instrukcji a zapewniala mnie pani że przy kuracji będzie dostępna.. Nawet na SMS nie odpisuje juz..


To raczej dziwne, bo ta Pani przy pierwszej rozmowie telefonicznej już udziela dokładnej instrukcji jak stosować lek.
Poza tym sama zaznacza, że unika kontaktu smsowego. 
Ja również u niej zamawiałam, przyjmowałam arth. dopochwowo i wszystko poszło jak po maśle  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta osoba mnie oszukała. Prosze sie nie dac nabrać.Wysyla perfumy zamiast leku i kontakt sie urywa. A propo juz kontaktowala sie z pania policja? Bezczelnosc...


Co pani opowiada.  Jakos ciezko mi w to uwierzyc .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co pani opowiada.  Jakos ciezko mi w to uwierzyc .


A jednak. Mam smsy, paczke ktora od niej dostalam i perfume za 15 zl. Niestety dalam sie nabrac a pani mnie jeszcze straszyla ze jak pojde na policje to dostane 3 lata za probe dzieciobojstwa. Tak to mniej wiecej wygladalo. Kontakt sie urwal, prosilam o zwrot pieniedzy ale zero odzewu. Wiec sprawa zostala zgloszona i co sie okazalo ze mi nic nie grozi. Uwaga dziewczyny, albo proscie o wyslanie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci, ja bylam roztrzesiona i sie nabralam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Smile:  pisalam wczoraj ze arthrotec nie zadzialal ale wczoraj sue poruszalam posprzstalam i zaczęło się krwawienie skrzepy itp mam nadzieje ze się udało :Wink:  wracając do pani Kamili to naprawdę zeruje na cudzym nieszczęściu 300 zł za arthrotec ?? Proszę was ja zamowilqm od faceta arthrotec fotre cale opakowanie za 120 zł i to ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i wg a drugi jak się później okazało miał zwykły arthrotec za 150 zł ! Ale juz przepadło szybciej doszedł forte to wzielam forte. Tak ze dziewczyny nie kupować od niej ja tez do niej dzwonilam mówiła ze ma ciotkę co jej recepty wypisuje bo miała 3 razy rękę złamana a tu pisze ze płaci za recepty masakra zal mi jej nie kupujcie od niej za taka kwotę !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwykłą naciagaczka i oszustka :Smile:  zostało mi 4 tabletki forte jak by się komuś przydały wyśle za darmo tylko oplata za przesyłkę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem już po. Nie wiem czy to dobrze ale wystarczyly mi 2 dawki pod jezyk. Moze dlatego ze 3/4 tydz?? Kiedy moge isc do gina sprawdzić czy wszystko ok ?

Probowalam zamowic przez wow. Wtopilam tylko kase. Koniec koncow wolalam zaplacic lekarzowi za recepte. Trochę spanikowalam kupilam 2 op . jedno uzylam ale jedno chetnie sprzedam. Moge wyslac zdjecie opakowania blistkow numeru serii a nawet paragonu. Nie mam duzego doświadczenia ale pomoge przez to przejść i doradze . cena 220 zl ( w tym juz wysylka ) 
Wioletta.malec3113@adresik.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zwykłą naciagaczka i oszustka zostało mi 4 tabletki forte jak by się komuś przydały wyśle za darmo tylko oplata za przesyłkę


Witam dziewczyny.. Wczoraj robiłam kuracje forte.. Nie mialam żadnych objawów jak dziewczyny tu piszą tylko krwawienie jak przy miesiączce ból w dole brzucha i dreszcze.. Niestety pani od której brałam tab nie dała mi danej info jak go zastosować więc sięglam porady z wow czy whw aczkolwiek pani Kamila jako Jedna Jedyna poradziła jak stosować... I co... Krwawienie jak przy miesiączce i ból też.. Dziś już tylko plamie ale ból został niewielki ale jest. Poszłam do lekarza zrobiła mi usg i badala i ciąży nie ma.. Kazała mi duzo pić dziś nawet 2:5l... Chciałam tylko żec iż najlepszych przyjaciół poznaje się w biedzie... Wiem że nie ma nic za darmo ale ludzie żeby brać kasę nawet za wsparcie bo jak nie kupię u ciębie tabletek to się nic nie dowiesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie co właśnie doslalam meila od tej naciagaczki Kamili ze ma na sprzedaż 3 paczki arthrotecu tylko napisała z innego meila jako Milena Pietrzak dziwne bo tylko z nią pisalam wiadomości email z panią kamila tak ze handlaro wypierdalaj i nie wciskaj kitow bo zerujesz na cudzym nieszczęściu podam cię na policje czym handlujesz handlaro jebana !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co właśnie doslalam meila od tej naciagaczki Kamili ze ma na sprzedaż 3 paczki arthrotecu tylko napisała z innego meila jako Milena Pietrzak dziwne bo tylko z nią pisalam wiadomości email z panią kamila tak ze handlaro wypierdalaj i nie wciskaj kitow bo zerujesz na cudzym nieszczęściu podam cię na policje czym handlujesz handlaro jebana !!!


Wioletta Malec to też Kamila  :Big Grin:  juz spuscila z ceny ale chyba nadal nie ma chetnych na kupno. Ona naprawde mysli ze ktos jest na tyle glupi zeby kupic lek za 250 zl jesli moze miec go za 150 zl  :Smile:  sa ludzie i parapety... A ona juz sie gubi w tym co pisze. Raz kupuje, raz sprzedaje... Oczernia WOW bez podstaw zeby odstraszyc dziewczyny. Smiech na sali - uwaga - recepty zatrzymują celnicy ! Dobre? Ehh. Jakim człowiekiem trzeba być zeby taki kit wciskać. Handlara, naciagaczka i nic wiecej... Nie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mozna z telefonu dodac zdjecie tutaj na grupe? Jesli tak tak to jak ?? Bo cos nie umiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny.. Wczoraj robiłam kuracje forte.. Nie mialam żadnych objawów jak dziewczyny tu piszą tylko krwawienie jak przy miesiączce ból w dole brzucha i dreszcze.. Niestety pani od której brałam tab nie dała mi danej info jak go zastosować więc sięglam porady z wow czy whw aczkolwiek pani Kamila jako Jedna Jedyna poradziła jak stosować... I co... Krwawienie jak przy miesiączce i ból też.. Dziś już tylko plamie ale ból został niewielki ale jest. Poszłam do lekarza zrobiła mi usg i badala i ciąży nie ma.. Kazała mi duzo pić dziś nawet 2:5l... Chciałam tylko żec iż najlepszych przyjaciół poznaje się w biedzie... Wiem że nie ma nic za darmo ale ludzie żeby brać kasę nawet za wsparcie bo jak nie kupię u ciębie tabletek to się nic nie dowiesz.


Dziewczyny tak jada po tej kamili ze nikt ci nie uwierzy ze ona ci pomogla...

----------


## milus23

Co myślicie o stronie Women Help Women ? bardzo zależy mi na opiniach od osób które mają doświadczenie z tą stroną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam niedawno 3tabletki ppd język , mam lekkie skurcze a zarazem wieksze , mialam tez biegunke i nic nie krwawi czy to dobrze ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam niedawno 3tabletki ppd język , mam lekkie skurcze a zarazem wieksze , mialam tez biegunke i nic nie krwawi czy to dobrze ??


Spokojnie  :Smile:  czasem dopiero po 3 dawce pojawia sie krwawienie. Daj sobie czas i jesli jestes w stanie to ruszaj sie, pobiegaj, posprzataj , cokolwiek  :Smile:  to znacznie przyspiesza caly proces. Nie przestrasz sie jesli jutro dopiero zaczniesz mocniej krwawic bo wiekszosc kobiet dopiero po czasie je ma. Także spokój i duzo wysilku i ruchu i powinno sie udać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytając to forum zastanawiam się czy dziewczyny znacie metody antykoncepcji? a nie potem nie dosc ze jestescie w stresie, wydajecie kupę kasy to jeszcze zabijacie dziecko.... Pomyslcie najpierw proszę o kolejnosci, moze najpierw tabletki antykoncepcyjne? (najtansze kosztują 8zł na miesiąc za cale opakowanie- Microgynon). I macie przynajmniej pewnosc i czyste sumienie. Bo naprawde sumienie kiedys sie do was odezwie, nigdy nie da sie o tym zapomniec.... Proszę Was o przemyslenie tego....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytając to forum zastanawiam się czy dziewczyny znacie metody antykoncepcji? a nie potem nie dosc ze jestescie w stresie, wydajecie kupę kasy to jeszcze zabijacie dziecko.... Pomyslcie najpierw proszę o kolejnosci, moze najpierw tabletki antykoncepcyjne? (najtansze kosztują 8zł na miesiąc za cale opakowanie- Microgynon). I macie przynajmniej pewnosc i czyste sumienie. Bo naprawde sumienie kiedys sie do was odezwie, nigdy nie da sie o tym zapomniec.... Proszę Was o przemyslenie tego....


Antykoncepcja niekiedy zawodzi. Biore tabletki i zaszlam w ciaze. Mam dziecko, odeszlam od partnera bo sie znecal nade mna psychicznie, teraz lecze sie psychiatrycznie, mam nerwice i depresje, nie mam pracy, mieszkam z tata i za co mialam wychowac 2 dziecko? Nie oceniaj jak nie znasz sytuacji. Czasem to jest jedyne wyjscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Antykoncepcja niekiedy zawodzi. Biore tabletki i zaszlam w ciaze. Mam dziecko, odeszlam od partnera bo sie znecal nade mna psychicznie, teraz lecze sie psychiatrycznie, mam nerwice i depresje, nie mam pracy, mieszkam z tata i za co mialam wychowac 2 dziecko? Nie oceniaj jak nie znasz sytuacji. Czasem to jest jedyne wyjscie


    Zgadzam się z Tobą w zupełności.Może taka sytuacja bezpośrednio mnie nie dotyczy, ale moja serdeczna przyjaciółka również była w takiej sytuacji - brała tabletki i zaszła w ciążę a ma już 17 - letniego syna i 11 - letnią córkę, mieszka w 42 - metrowym mieszkaniu, pracę raz ma raz nie ma,rozeszła się z partnerem i gdzie w tym wszystkim miało by być miejsc na 3 dziecko?Podejrzewam,że jest mnóstwo takich przypadków.
    A co z przypadkami kiedy płód nie rozwija się prawidłowo? - legalna aborcja w Polsce jest praktycznie nierealna.Czy wszystkie obrończynie życia zdają sobie sprawę co znaczy posiadanie niepełnosprawnego dziecka?Jakich to wymaga nakładów finansowych.Podjrzewam,że nie mają pojęcia....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ile tabletek wziąść za drugim razem jak wzięłam wcześniej 3 ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Antykoncepcja niekiedy zawodzi. Biore tabletki i zaszlam w ciaze. Mam dziecko, odeszlam od partnera bo sie znecal nade mna psychicznie, teraz lecze sie psychiatrycznie, mam nerwice i depresje, nie mam pracy, mieszkam z tata i za co mialam wychowac 2 dziecko? Nie oceniaj jak nie znasz sytuacji. Czasem to jest jedyne wyjscie


Nigdy nie ma dobrego momentu na dziecko, a skoro masz juz jedno to wiesz jakie szczescie Cie ominęło. Ubranka miałoby po pierwszym, a jedzenie....nie oszukujmy sie niewiele takiemu dziecku potrzeba, jak sie gotuje to starczy kilka warzywek i dla drugiego... A byc moze za parę lat Twoja sytuacja by sie zmienila i starczyloby nawet na kolonie dla kazdej pociechy...A jak nie to mozna wychowac dzieci bez bajerów- wiem cos o tym. Poza tym dziecko mozna oddac do adopcji, są ludzie którzy czekali na Twoje dziecko. Jedyny powod jaki dopuszczam do usuniecia ciazy to tylko i wylacznie choroba dziecka a reszta jest po prostu egoistycznym mysleniem rodzica i wymyslaniem jak to dziecko duzo kosztuje ile problemow przyniesie lub jest w niewlasciwym czasie itp. Czasami takie pojscie na "łatwizne" przynosi więcej trudów później niż sie moze zdawac. Nic zadnej z Was nie usprawiedliwia. Tyle w temacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się z Tobą w zupełności.Może taka sytuacja bezpośrednio mnie nie dotyczy, ale moja serdeczna przyjaciółka również była w takiej sytuacji - brała tabletki i zaszła w ciążę a ma już 17 - letniego syna i 11 - letnią córkę, mieszka w 42 - metrowym mieszkaniu, pracę raz ma raz nie ma,rozeszła się z partnerem i gdzie w tym wszystkim miało by być miejsc na 3 dziecko?Podejrzewam,że jest mnóstwo takich przypadków.
>     A co z przypadkami kiedy płód nie rozwija się prawidłowo? - legalna aborcja w Polsce jest praktycznie nierealna.Czy wszystkie obrończynie życia zdają sobie sprawę co znaczy posiadanie niepełnosprawnego dziecka?Jakich to wymaga nakładów finansowych.Podjrzewam,że nie mają pojęcia....


Czyli nie za wiele wiesz, otóż w 12 tygodniu ciąży wykrywa sie juz wady płodu (np. Zespół Downa i inne wady genetyczne, jest mnóstwo badań aby sprawdzić czy dziecko jest całkowicie zdrowe). Po diagnozie że cos JEST nie tak lekarz daje legalne skierowanie na usuniecie ciąży i to rodzic decyduje sie co zrobi. I jest to jak najbardziej legalne- zareczam, pracuję w szpitalu ginekologicznym. 
Ja wychowałam się z dwojgiem rodzenstwa w 20 metrach i mamą bo ojciec nas zostawil kiedy mama byla w 3 ciązy. Nie miala stalej pracy, niemalze co 3 miesiace w innej firmie, nie jezdzilam na wycieczki szkolne, ubrania czesto dostawalam po innych dzieciach z rodziny, ksiazki w szkole kupowalam uzywane, a pozniej my pracowalismy zeby pomoc mamie a mimo to dalysmy rade. Jestesmy jej wdzieczni i bardzo wszyscy sie kochamy bo moze nie w luksusach ale w ogromnej milosci bylismy wychowani a dziecku tylko tyle trzeba. Wiec proszę nie usprawiedliwiac takich czynow glupimi argumentami. Czlowiek jest istota zaradną i zawsze sobie poradzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=zestresowana1;133606]Witam serdecznie potrzebuje pilnie bardzo pomocy jestem w ciąży 4 tygodnie zamówiłam lek cytotec 12 sz i 1 tabletka Ru 486 ze strony girliinneed.pl czy ktoś coś wie lub ma jakieś sprawdzone żródło jestem w dużej potrzebie i nie wiem czy te leki pomogą czy mnie oszukają naczytałam się w necie wszystkiego a mam tez kontakt z ogłaszamy24.pl lekarz ginekolog przyjeżdża do domu daję proszki koszt 1000 coś mi się tu nie podoba co są dzicie proszę pilnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
Witam!
ja tez od nich zamawiałam i na razie paczka nie doszła. Ajak u Pani. Proszę sie odezwac na forum to podam maila i porozmawiamy. PROSZE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;133917]


> Witam serdecznie potrzebuje pilnie bardzo pomocy jestem w ciąży 4 tygodnie zamówiłam lek cytotec 12 sz i 1 tabletka Ru 486 ze strony girliinneed.pl czy ktoś coś wie lub ma jakieś sprawdzone żródło jestem w dużej potrzebie i nie wiem czy te leki pomogą czy mnie oszukają naczytałam się w necie wszystkiego a mam tez kontakt z ogłaszamy24.pl lekarz ginekolog przyjeżdża do domu daję proszki koszt 1000 coś mi się tu nie podoba co są dzicie proszę pilnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> Witam!
> ja tez od nich zamawiałam i na razie paczka nie doszła. Ajak u Pani. Proszę sie odezwac na forum to podam maila i porozmawiamy. PROSZE


Mnie też oszukali dlatego zamówiłam pozniej od takiej pani arthrotec.  Pani godna polecenia . chcesz pogadać to moj mail Wioletta.malec3113@adresik.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli nie za wiele wiesz, otóż w 12 tygodniu ciąży wykrywa sie juz wady płodu (np. Zespół Downa i inne wady genetyczne, jest mnóstwo badań aby sprawdzić czy dziecko jest całkowicie zdrowe). Po diagnozie że cos JEST nie tak lekarz daje legalne skierowanie na usuniecie ciąży i to rodzic decyduje sie co zrobi. I jest to jak najbardziej legalne- zareczam, pracuję w szpitalu ginekologicznym. 
> Ja wychowałam się z dwojgiem rodzenstwa w 20 metrach i mamą bo ojciec nas zostawil kiedy mama byla w 3 ciązy. Nie miala stalej pracy, niemalze co 3 miesiace w innej firmie, nie jezdzilam na wycieczki szkolne, ubrania czesto dostawalam po innych dzieciach z rodziny, ksiazki w szkole kupowalam uzywane, a pozniej my pracowalismy zeby pomoc mamie a mimo to dalysmy rade. Jestesmy jej wdzieczni i bardzo wszyscy sie kochamy bo moze nie w luksusach ale w ogromnej milosci bylismy wychowani a dziecku tylko tyle trzeba. Wiec proszę nie usprawiedliwiac takich czynow glupimi argumentami. Czlowiek jest istota zaradną i zawsze sobie poradzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


      Tak,człowiek jest istotą zaradną,ale też ma rozum i zdolność podejmowania świadomych decyzji.Ma również coś takiego jak sumienie.Taka dyskusja do niczego nie prowadzi,ponieważ każdy ma swoje zdanie - jedni popierają aborcję inni nie,jedni uważają,że dziecko bez problemu można wychować w biedzie inni zaraz powiedzą,że to skazywanie dziecka na porażkę.I bla bla bla i można pisać i pisać i dyskutować i dyskutować,wyzywać się i kłócić i nie wiem co jeszcze.Wiem natomiast,że jeśli kobieta chce usunąć ciążę to w taki lub inny sposób zrobi to....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke zwyklego arthrotecu.  Zainteresowanej osobie wysle zdjecia paczki wnętrza z data imieniem plus zdjecia ulotki i paragonu z apteki . tanio. Dyskretnie.  Boje się podac tu numer zostanie emeila tam prosze pisac Magdamagdalenkamadzia@gazeta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;133917]


> Witam serdecznie potrzebuje pilnie bardzo pomocy jestem w ciąży 4 tygodnie zamówiłam lek cytotec 12 sz i 1 tabletka Ru 486 ze strony girliinneed.pl czy ktoś coś wie lub ma jakieś sprawdzone żródło jestem w dużej potrzebie i nie wiem czy te leki pomogą czy mnie oszukają naczytałam się w necie wszystkiego a mam tez kontakt z ogłaszamy24.pl lekarz ginekolog przyjeżdża do domu daję proszki koszt 1000 coś mi się tu nie podoba co są dzicie proszę pilnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> Witam!
> ja tez od nich zamawiałam i na razie paczka nie doszła. Ajak u Pani. Proszę sie odezwac na forum to podam maila i porozmawiamy. PROSZE


Tylko WOW pomaga. Reszta tu na forum to naciagacze i oszusci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam paczke zwyklego arthrotecu.  Zainteresowanej osobie wysle zdjecia paczki wnętrza z data imieniem plus zdjecia ulotki i paragonu z apteki . tanio. Dyskretnie.  Boje się podac tu numer zostanie emeila tam prosze pisac Magdamagdalenkamadzia@gazeta.pl


Kamila, Milena, Sylwia, Wioletta, Karolina a teraz Madzia. To juz jest nudne... Nikt tego nie kupi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;133948]


> Tylko WOW pomaga. Reszta tu na forum to naciagacze i oszusci.


    O wypraszam sobie...Uczciwie chcę sprzedać Arthrotec z którego nie skorzystałam i nikogo nie chcę oszukać - nie chcę żadnych zaliczek na konto - nawet na przesyłkę..

----------


## Monika XX

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;133918]


> Mnie też oszukali dlatego zamówiłam pozniej od takiej pani arthrotec.  Pani godna polecenia . chcesz pogadać to moj mail Wioletta.malec3113@adresik.net


dlaczego tak klamiesz?????? handlaro parszywa! Zamawialam u ciebie tabletki i zaraz po tym jak odebralam przesylke kontakt sie urwal i zero poinstruowania jak brac tabletki!!!!! W ogole to wygladalo mi na jakies witaminy!!!!! oszustka uwazajcie!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Monika XX;133957]


> dlaczego tak klamiesz?????? handlaro parszywa! Zamawialam u ciebie tabletki i zaraz po tym jak odebralam przesylke kontakt sie urwal i zero poinstruowania jak brac tabletki!!!!! W ogole to wygladalo mi na jakies witaminy!!!!! oszustka uwazajcie!!!!!!!!


Ja pierdole nic tu jeszcze nie sprZedała! ! Dodalam swoje ogloszenie i od razu nagonka na mnie co tu sie kurwa dzieje? !*

----------


## Monika XX

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;133961]


> Ja pierdole nic tu jeszcze nie sprZedała! ! Dodalam swoje ogloszenie i od razu nagonka na mnie co tu sie kurwa dzieje? !*


Wez nie sciemniaj!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Monika XX;133962]


> Wez nie sciemniaj!!!!


Mam 1 paczke. Z paragonem . moge Zdjęcia wyslac . chce sprzedac jedna paczke a tu mnie ktos miesza z blotem kim ty jestes i o co ci kurwa chodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiolette Malec, Sylwia Malec z Częstochowy... Prawie sie nabralam, uwaga. Nie wysle za pobraniem bo sie boi ze ktos nie odbierze i bedzie stratna 40zl? I tytul przelewu za buty, perfumy czy coś. Mało brakowało ale tak krecila ze przejrzalam forum i jest juz kilka dziewczyn oszukanych. A tak pyszczy ze nigdy nic tu nie sprzedala naciagaczka jedna!

----------


## Monika XX

> Wiolette Malec, Sylwia Malec z Częstochowy... Prawie sie nabralam, uwaga. Nie wysle za pobraniem bo sie boi ze ktos nie odbierze i bedzie stratna 40zl? I tytul przelewu za buty, perfumy czy coś. Mało brakowało ale tak krecila ze przejrzalam forum i jest juz kilka dziewczyn oszukanych. A tak pyszczy ze nigdy nic tu nie sprzedala naciagaczka jedna!


Dokładnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiolette Malec, Sylwia Malec z Częstochowy... Prawie sie nabralam, uwaga. Nie wysle za pobraniem bo sie boi ze ktos nie odbierze i bedzie stratna 40zl? I tytul przelewu za buty, perfumy czy coś. Mało brakowało ale tak krecila ze przejrzalam forum i jest juz kilka dziewczyn oszukanych. A tak pyszczy ze nigdy nic tu nie sprzedala naciagaczka jedna!


   No właśnie - pierwsze co - jak ktoś nie chce wysłać za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłaceniem to już na starcie powinien być skreślony.Nie zamawiajcie dziewczyny od takich osób!!!!Jak ktoś jest uczciwy,to bez problemu wysyła za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Znowu sie ulotniła. Na maile tez juz nie odpisuje. Żałosne... Uwaga dziewczyny, nie każdy tu na forum jest oszustem ale nigdy nie mamy pewnosci że ktoś nas nie oszuka. Wiec moja rada, zamawiac od WOW nie tu z forum. A dziewczyny ktore sprzedaja niech to przemysla, przeciez to jest karalne... Ja juz napisalam do WOW i uwazam ze to najrozsadniejsze wyjscie. I zobaczymy czy taki problem z recepta jak niektorzy tu wypisują  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiolette Malec, Sylwia Malec z Częstochowy... Prawie sie nabralam, uwaga. Nie wysle za pobraniem bo sie boi ze ktos nie odbierze i bedzie stratna 40zl? I tytul przelewu za buty, perfumy czy coś. Mało brakowało ale tak krecila ze przejrzalam forum i jest juz kilka dziewczyn oszukanych. A tak pyszczy ze nigdy nic tu nie sprzedala naciagaczka jedna!


  40 zł? Ciekawe gdzie tyle przesyłka kosztuje :Smile:  - przesyłka priorytetowa do 0,5 kg to 16.50 plus 6 zł sprawdzenie zawartości....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znowu sie ulotniła. Na maile tez juz nie odpisuje. Żałosne... Uwaga dziewczyny, nie każdy tu na forum jest oszustem ale nigdy nie mamy pewnosci że ktoś nas nie oszuka. Wiec moja rada, zamawiac od WOW nie tu z forum. A dziewczyny ktore sprzedaja niech to przemysla, przeciez to jest karalne... Ja juz napisalam do WOW i uwazam ze to najrozsadniejsze wyjscie. I zobaczymy czy taki problem z recepta jak niektorzy tu wypisują


  Niech zamawiają, ale nie za 300 czy 400 zł i nie od osób które nie chcą wysłać za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Z realizacją recepty nie ma żadnego problemu a jak przypadkiem droga koleżanko byś takowy problem miała,to w Euro aptece bez problemu zrealizujesz ( jeśli oczywiście jest w miejscowości w której mieszkasz).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niech zamawiają, ale nie za 300 czy 400 zł i nie od osób które nie chcą wysłać za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Z realizacją recepty nie ma żadnego problemu a jak przypadkiem droga koleżanko byś takowy problem miała,to w Euro aptece bez problemu zrealizujesz ( jeśli oczywiście jest w miejscowości w której mieszkasz).


Dzieki za podpowiedz  :Smile:  ja pisałam do 5 osob tu z forum i co najlepsze? 5 tych samych zdjec arthrotecu mi przysłały  :Big Grin:  wiec to nie jest do konca tak że jak jest tanio to już jest ok. Ceny codzien nizsze, zaczelo sie od 350 a skonczylo na 220  :Big Grin:  ale jak juz znalazlam ze to oszustka to odpuscilam szukanie leku tu na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za podpowiedz  ja pisałam do 5 osob tu z forum i co najlepsze? 5 tych samych zdjec arthrotecu mi przysłały  wiec to nie jest do konca tak że jak jest tanio to już jest ok. Ceny codzien nizsze, zaczelo sie od 350 a skonczylo na 220  ale jak juz znalazlam ze to oszustka to odpuscilam szukanie leku tu na forum


   Z resztą,idziesz do pierwszej lepszej apteki,jak farmaceuta robi problemy,to mówisz,że mieszkasz za granicą i dostałaś tą receptę od swojego lekarza,chorujesz na stawy i nie możesz przerwać kuracji a przed wylotem nie zdążyłaś jej zrealizować.Wiesz,jak ktoś szuka tu to pierwsze co to zapytanie o możliwość wysłania za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i to wszystko.Jak babka nie chce to do widzenia - szukam gdzieś indzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja poszlam do rodZinnego.  Powiedzialam ze rok temu zlamalam noge i slyszalam ze artrotek jest dobry na stawy i czy moze mi wypisac bo zwykle przeciwbólowe nie pomagaja. Bez problemu wypisal . tylko w aptece kazali mi czekac 1dzien az przyjdzie z hurtowni i juz byla na następny dzien . takze polecam czasami warto najpierw samemu poprobowac  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z resztą,idziesz do pierwszej lepszej apteki,jak farmaceuta robi problemy,to mówisz,że mieszkasz za granicą i dostałaś tą receptę od swojego lekarza,chorujesz na stawy i nie możesz przerwać kuracji a przed wylotem nie zdążyłaś jej zrealizować.Wiesz,jak ktoś szuka tu to pierwsze co to zapytanie o możliwość wysłania za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i to wszystko.Jak babka nie chce to do widzenia - szukam gdzieś indzie.


a ja zamawiałam i zapłaciłam , no i dopiero jak sprawdziłam  to za płaciłam czy zawartość się zgadza  i było ok to zapłaciłam miła babka uczciwa i pomocna polecam w środę doszły od razu wzięłam dzisiaj jestem już problemie bo po usg i wiem że nie ma już ciąży nie brałam do ustnie bo to nie pomaga  brałam do pochwy wszystkim poleca mieszkam w Siemianowicach klepie biedę a kobieta po prostu pomogła polecam 534-647425

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja poszlam do rodZinnego.  Powiedzialam ze rok temu zlamalam noge i slyszalam ze artrotek jest dobry na stawy i czy moze mi wypisac bo zwykle przeciwbólowe nie pomagaja. Bez problemu wypisal . tylko w aptece kazali mi czekac 1dzien az przyjdzie z hurtowni i juz byla na następny dzien . takze polecam czasami warto najpierw samemu poprobowac


Gówno prawda od kont weszło ścisłe prawo aborcyjne  nawet art na receptę dla panów jest bardzo trudno nabyć wiem bo próbowałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja zamawiałam i zapłaciłam , no i dopiero jak sprawdziłam  to za płaciłam czy zawartość się zgadza  i było ok to zapłaciłam miła babka uczciwa i pomocna polecam w środę doszły od razu wzięłam dzisiaj jestem już problemie bo po usg i wiem że nie ma już ciąży nie brałam do ustnie bo to nie pomaga  brałam do pochwy wszystkim poleca mieszkam w Siemianowicach klepie biedę a kobieta po prostu pomogła polecam 534-647425


  I o to właśnie chodzi - najpierw sprawdzamy zawartość a później płacimy.Tabletki mają być w blistrach.A jak wygląda Arthrotec można sprawdzić w internecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 40 zł? Ciekawe gdzie tyle przesyłka kosztuje - przesyłka priorytetowa do 0,5 kg to 16.50 plus 6 zł sprawdzenie zawartości....


paczka za pobraniem i sprawdzenie zawartości to cena 22zł.65gr ja tyle płaciłam  to dla tych nie kumatych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gówno prawda od kont weszło ścisłe prawo aborcyjne  nawet art na receptę dla panów jest bardzo trudno nabyć wiem bo próbowałam


  Nie zgadzam się z Tobą,ponieważ wiem na 100%,że wielu lekarzy nie ma pojęcia po co niektóre kobiety biorą ten lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paczka za pobraniem i sprawdzenie zawartości to cena 22zł.65gr ja tyle płaciłam  to dla tych nie kumatych


Pomyliłam się o 15 groszy :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec którego nie wykorzystałam. Oryginalny, zakupiony w polskiej aptece.Nie chcę żadnych zaliczek ani przedpłat na konto.Cena jaka mnie interesuje,to 170 zł za całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zgadzam się z Tobą,ponieważ wiem na 100%,że wielu lekarzy nie ma pojęcia po co niektóre kobiety biorą ten lek.


Tez tak slyszalam . moze sie tak da . mi lekarz odmówił chyba wyczuł o co chodzi ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoras z was do sprzedania artrotek?? Pilnie kupie !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli nie za wiele wiesz, otóż w 12 tygodniu ciąży wykrywa sie juz wady płodu (np. Zespół Downa i inne wady genetyczne, jest mnóstwo badań aby sprawdzić czy dziecko jest całkowicie zdrowe). Po diagnozie że cos JEST nie tak lekarz daje legalne skierowanie na usuniecie ciąży i to rodzic decyduje sie co zrobi. I jest to jak najbardziej legalne- zareczam, pracuję w szpitalu ginekologicznym. 
> Ja wychowałam się z dwojgiem rodzenstwa w 20 metrach i mamą bo ojciec nas zostawil kiedy mama byla w 3 ciązy. Nie miala stalej pracy, niemalze co 3 miesiace w innej firmie, nie jezdzilam na wycieczki szkolne, ubrania czesto dostawalam po innych dzieciach z rodziny, ksiazki w szkole kupowalam uzywane, a pozniej my pracowalismy zeby pomoc mamie a mimo to dalysmy rade. Jestesmy jej wdzieczni i bardzo wszyscy sie kochamy bo moze nie w luksusach ale w ogromnej milosci bylismy wychowani a dziecku tylko tyle trzeba. Wiec proszę nie usprawiedliwiac takich czynow glupimi argumentami. Czlowiek jest istota zaradną i zawsze sobie poradzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   W takim razie nigdy  nie chciała bym trafić do szpitala w którym pracujesz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoras z was do sprzedania artrotek?? Pilnie kupie !


  Ja mam do odsprzedania arthrotec którego nie wykorzystałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam do odsprzedania arthrotec którego nie wykorzystałam.


Jaka cena ?? I ile sztuk ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena ?? I ile sztuk ??


170 całe opakowanie - 20 sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj pierwszą dawke wzięłam 3 pod język , mialam jakies skurcze i wogule później wzięłam tez 3 pod język po dwóch godzinach noi zaczelo sie wymiotowalam raz biegunke mialam i nie krwawilam nic , wieczorem wzielam trzecią dawke czyli 2 i zaczęło krwawic i strasznie bolał , skurcze i nic więcej czy to źle nic nie wylecialo ani nic a tabletek już nie mam może dziś coś bedzie jak myslicie dziewczyny ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj pierwszą dawke wzięłam 3 pod język , mialam jakies skurcze i wogule później wzięłam tez 3 pod język po dwóch godzinach noi zaczelo sie wymiotowalam raz biegunke mialam i nie krwawilam nic , wieczorem wzielam trzecią dawke czyli 2 i zaczęło krwawic i strasznie bolał , skurcze i nic więcej czy to źle nic nie wylecialo ani nic a tabletek już nie mam może dziś coś bedzie jak myslicie dziewczyny ??


U mnie dopiero za 2 razem sie udalo. Mialam to szczescie ze kupilam cale opakowanie wiec zostalo mi 8 tabletek na 2 dawki. Mozesz odczekac a w miedzyczasie ruszaj sie ile sie da, dzis sobota to posprzataj mieszkanie i moze cos sie ruszy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj pierwszą dawke wzięłam 3 pod język , mialam jakies skurcze i wogule później wzięłam tez 3 pod język po dwóch godzinach noi zaczelo sie wymiotowalam raz biegunke mialam i nie krwawilam nic , wieczorem wzielam trzecią dawke czyli 2 i zaczęło krwawic i strasznie bolał , skurcze i nic więcej czy to źle nic nie wylecialo ani nic a tabletek już nie mam może dziś coś bedzie jak myslicie dziewczyny ??


Wzielas za mala dawke. Bierze sie 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod jezyk na pol godziny. Radze dokupic lek bo watpie ze sie uda, powysilac zawsze sie warto ale jesli dawka byla za mala to nie wiem czy to cos pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj pierwszą dawke wzięłam 3 pod język , mialam jakies skurcze i wogule później wzięłam tez 3 pod język po dwóch godzinach noi zaczelo sie wymiotowalam raz biegunke mialam i nie krwawilam nic , wieczorem wzielam trzecią dawke czyli 2 i zaczęło krwawic i strasznie bolał , skurcze i nic więcej czy to źle nic nie wylecialo ani nic a tabletek już nie mam może dziś coś bedzie jak myslicie dziewczyny ??


Jak juz masz kogos kto ci zalatwil te tabletki to niech ci zalatwi jeszcze raz 12 sztuk . i wez jak dziewczyny pisza 3x4 sztuki . jak juz wogole zaczelas historie z arth.to musisz skończyc. Na stronie wow czytalam ze on moze uszkodzic plud albo jakos zdeformowac.  Wiec zrob tak zeby bylo dobrze. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec którego nie wykorzystałam. Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 170 zł za całe opakowanie.Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, to zostaw maila - odezwę się.


marcz31089@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego ciągle piszecie o cenie aptecznej Arthrotecu...a później wszystkie myślą,że kupią go za pół darmo. Ja osobiści zapłaciłam 120 zł za załatwienie recepty i 47 zł za tabletki, nie skorzystałam z niego, ale nie rozumiem w imię czego miałabym odsprzedawać za 47 zł skoro kosztował mnie on 170.Niestety nie ma chętnych...Jeśli ktoś miałaby zamiar wyzywać mnie od handlar, która pewnie już oszukała ludzi, to uprzedzę - nigdy od nikogo nie chciałam żadnych przedpłat na konto - nie mam problemu z wysłaniem za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem.



Prosze o kontakt: bobek166@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art. Tylko powazne oferty z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. Prosze o kontakt: bobek166@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny tak jada po tej kamili ze nikt ci nie uwierzy ze ona ci pomogla...


Nie tyle pomogła co wsparta... Chciała mi dać tab żebym powtórzyła ale ja wy razem się do lekarza.. Fakt że wystarczyłam się jak mi powiedziała że mnie ukara ja za dzieciobojstwo ale zaryzykowalam dlatego by nie brać drugi raz tych Prochow.. I dobrze zrobiłam... Byłam krótko na tym forum ale 300.400 a nawet 700 zł porażka..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie tyle pomogła co wsparta... Chciała mi dać tab żebym powtórzyła ale ja wy razem się do lekarza.. Fakt że wystarczyłam się jak mi powiedziała że mnie ukara ja za dzieciobojstwo ale zaryzykowalam dlatego by nie brać drugi raz tych Prochow.. I dobrze zrobiłam... Byłam krótko na tym forum ale 300.400 a nawet 700 zł porażka..


napisz raz jeszcz bo nikt cie nie zrozumie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz raz jeszcz bo nikt cie nie zrozumie


Chodzi mi o to że dała mi dobre słowo.. Mimo iż nie kupiłam u niej tabletek bo za taką cenę to wiadomo każdy szuka jak najtaniej.. Poza tym wystraszylam się jak mi powiedziała żeby nie iść do lekarza bo wykryja to gówno i oskarża mnie o dzieciobójstwo. A ja zaryzykowałam poszłam do gina okazało się że jestem po wszystkim.. Przynajmniej jestem pewna.. Dlatego mówię że pani Kamila czy jak ona tam ma naprawdę na imię wsparła mnie słowem mimo iż nie kupiłam u niej tych prochów. I tyle. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o cenę... To już widzę że sami wszystko wiecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi mi o to że dała mi dobre słowo.. Mimo iż nie kupiłam u niej tabletek bo za taką cenę to wiadomo każdy szuka jak najtaniej.. Poza tym wystraszylam się jak mi powiedziała żeby nie iść do lekarza bo wykryja to gówno i oskarża mnie o dzieciobójstwo. A ja zaryzykowałam poszłam do gina okazało się że jestem po wszystkim.. Przynajmniej jestem pewna.. Dlatego mówię że pani Kamila czy jak ona tam ma naprawdę na imię wsparła mnie słowem mimo iż nie kupiłam u niej tych prochów. I tyle. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o cenę... To już widzę że sami wszystko wiecie.


Na przyszłość : Kobiecie która chce lub dokonała aborcji w Polsce nic nie grozi. Nawet jeśli lekarz sie zorientuje to nie ma obowiązku tego komukolwiek zgłaszać. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak dzieciobójstwo w 6 czy nawet 12 tyg ciąży. Poza tym objawy po arthrotecu są takie jak przy samoistnym poronieniu. Jeśli przyjełaś lek doustnie lekarz nie ma szans Ci tego udowodnić. Inaczej jeśli przyjmuje się dopochwowo wtedy lepiej odczekać ok 4 dni albo upewnić się że resztki tabletek się rozpuściły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez z nia pisalam nie kupilam bo bylo za drogo dla mnie . kupilam od innej pani 20szt zwyklego artro i fakt jest taki ze zaplacilam mniej ale po przyjsciu paczki kontakt z ta pania sie urwal i bylam w kropce i tutaj pomogla mi pani kamila mimo ze od niej nie kupilam to wymieniła ze mna killa emaili i wytlumaczyla i wsparla . szloda ze pani dorota ( podobno dorota ??) od ktorej kupilam sie ulotnila i mi nie pomogla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś na zbyciu te tabletki w odpowiedniej cenie pomocy !! Potrzebuje ich !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś na zbyciu te tabletki w odpowiedniej cenie pomocy !! Potrzebuje ich !


Podaj maila odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kasiazaz321@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności. 


10 TABLETEK 350 ZL

12 TABLETEK 500 ZL


Wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana nie jestem pseudo lekarzem
lecz osoba prywatna NA PEWNO CI POMEGE

UWAGA CYTOTEC,ARTHROTEC sa tylko i wylacznie 
w listkach nie luzem,nie w plastikowych pudelkach

729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oronne
> TABLETKI 
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer
> 
> 
> Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności. 
> 
> ...


Sam misoprostol nie daje takiej skutecznosci. Prosze nie wprowadzac w błąd. Cytotec to to samo co arthrotec tylko handlarze sie cenia 5 razy drożej. A przepraszam, cytotec nie piecze w jezyk podobno, ale czy to jest warte 500 zl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za taką cene to wiesz gdzie to sobie możesz wsadzić ?? Nie macie serca ludzie naprawde

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez z nia pisalam nie kupilam bo bylo za drogo dla mnie . kupilam od innej pani 20szt zwyklego artro i fakt jest taki ze zaplacilam mniej ale po przyjsciu paczki kontakt z ta pania sie urwal i bylam w kropce i tutaj pomogla mi pani kamila mimo ze od niej nie kupilam to wymieniła ze mna killa emaili i wytlumaczyla i wsparla . szloda ze pani dorota ( podobno dorota ??) od ktorej kupilam sie ulotnila i mi nie pomogla


Myślalam ze temat p.kamili zakonczony a teraz robi z siebie świętą. Cyrk no normalnie cyrk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za taką cene to wiesz gdzie to sobie możesz wsadzić ?? Nie macie serca ludzie naprawde


Do handlarzy-naciagaczy nie dociera że wow 'zepsuło rynek' i mozna lek kupic za 150-170zl  :Smile:  to jest śmieszne ale prawdziwe... I będą sie ogłaszać jakby to miało sens, i pisać sobie komentarze jakim to sie jest super pomocnym sprzedającym. Ale 300,400 czy 500 zl to jest masakra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na przyszłość : Kobiecie która chce lub dokonała aborcji w Polsce nic nie grozi. Nawet jeśli lekarz sie zorientuje to nie ma obowiązku tego komukolwiek zgłaszać. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak dzieciobójstwo w 6 czy nawet 12 tyg ciąży. Poza tym objawy po arthrotecu są takie jak przy samoistnym poronieniu. Jeśli przyjełaś lek doustnie lekarz nie ma szans Ci tego udowodnić. Inaczej jeśli przyjmuje się dopochwowo wtedy lepiej odczekać ok 4 dni albo upewnić się że resztki tabletek się rozpuściły.


 no widzisz.. Ja natomiast tego nie wiedziałam..bralam art doustnie 3#4 szt jestem w trzecim dniu pobolewa mnie dół brzucha i mam bardzo małe plamienie ale podobno może się utrzymać nawet do trzech tygodni..ja też miałam od pani z końcówką numeru 425 ale po otrzymaniu przesyłki że sprawdzenie ko takt się urwał a obiecywała że będzie dostępna.. Ale nic mam to już za sobą nie jestem z siebie dumna ale nigdy bym nie sprzedała leku komuś w potrzebie o 300% drożej..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no widzisz.. Ja natomiast tego nie wiedziałam..bralam art doustnie 3#4 szt jestem w trzecim dniu pobolewa mnie dół brzucha i mam bardzo małe plamienie ale podobno może się utrzymać nawet do trzech tygodni..ja też miałam od pani z końcówką numeru 425 ale po otrzymaniu przesyłki że sprawdzenie ko takt się urwał a obiecywała że będzie dostępna.. Ale nic mam to już za sobą nie jestem z siebie dumna ale nigdy bym nie sprzedała leku komuś w potrzebie o 300% drożej..


Ja kupilam recepte od WOW. Od początku dostawałam wskazówki co i jak. Jakie moga byc powiklania. I jakie są prawa kobiety wlasnie. Zostalam wczesniej oszukana tu na forum i dostalam nawet namiary na bezplatna pomoc prawna w takim przypadku. Dlatego zawsze bede polecac WOW. 100% pewnosci i do tego takie wsparcie  :Smile:  naprawde polecam, z każdym problemem pomogą, wyczerpujaco odpowiadaja na maile  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jak pomoże ktoś czy nie , potrzebuje tabletek na szybko w odpowiedniej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jak pomoże ktoś czy nie , potrzebuje tabletek na szybko w odpowiedniej cenie


Jesli nikogo nie znajdziesz pisz do WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie wiem czy warto ryzykować z artroteh ja próbowałam 2 razy i kosztowało  mnie to 400 zł i nic dopiero po 12 tabletkach cytotec mi się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny,jestem w 10 tyg ciąży,wiem juz od jakis 6 tyg ze jestem w ciązy,kupilam Arthrotec,i mam problem mam juz 3 dzieci,nie chcialam wiecej dzieci,ojcem dziecka jest ktos inny(nie mąż),od tych 6 tyg chce wziąść tabletki ale cos mnie przed tym powstymuje,nie wiem co robic,nie jestem do konca zdecydowana,nie chce tego dziecka a jednoczesnie chce,nie wiem co robic,nie wiem wogole czy moge jeszcze wziąść tabletlki,brzuszek staje sie widoczny,nie wiem czy juz nie za pozno,prosze o doradzenie czy wogole ktoras brala tabletki w 10tyg,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie wiem czy warto ryzykować z artroteh ja próbowałam 2 razy i kosztowało  mnie to 400 zł i nic dopiero po 12 tabletkach cytotec mi się udało


Składnik jest ten sam w arthrotecu i cytotecu. Twoj organizm dopiero za 3 razem zareagowal na misoprostol wiec nie potrzebnie przeplacalas  :Smile:  to naprawde bez znaczenia czy cytotec czy arthrotec. Tylko ceny bez porownania... 500 zl a 150 zl to naprawde duza roznica.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny,jestem w 10 tyg ciąży,wiem juz od jakis 6 tyg ze jestem w ciązy,kupilam Arthrotec,i mam problem mam juz 3 dzieci,nie chcialam wiecej dzieci,ojcem dziecka jest ktos inny(nie mąż),od tych 6 tyg chce wziąść tabletki ale cos mnie przed tym powstymuje,nie wiem co robic,nie jestem do konca zdecydowana,nie chce tego dziecka a jednoczesnie chce,nie wiem co robic,nie wiem wogole czy moge jeszcze wziąść tabletlki,brzuszek staje sie widoczny,nie wiem czy juz nie za pozno,prosze o doradzenie czy wogole ktoras brala tabletki w 10tyg,


Z tego co wiem dziewczyny z powodzeniem braly nawet w 14 tygodniu... Ale jesli sie wahasz to nie powinnas tego robic. Zdanie i decyzja nalezy tylko do Ciebie my na forum jestesmy zeby Cie wspierac, obojetnie jaka decyzje podejmiesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli jest tu na forum osoba którą oszukała Sylwia Malec/ Wioletta Malec z Czestochowy prosze o kontakt : Weronika.sabatowicz@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli masz jakieś wątpliwości to musisz szybko podjąć decyzję, to już 10 tydzień, a im dłużej zwlekaj tym gorzej. Wszystko zależy od organizmu, może Ci się udać za 1 razem, a może za 3. Jeśli tak bardzo się pogubilas, nie rób nic na siłę, żebyś nie musiała żałować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
731058416

P.S.  Czytam Wasze posty i oczom nie wierzę, kto w tych czasach wysyła pieniądze na konto???
To nie Allegro, tu nikt nikomu pieniędzy nie zwróci, a na Policję też raczej nikt nie pojdzie. Co powiecie?? Chciałam nielegalnie kupić tabletki bez recepty? 
Tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości, nie ma nic, lub aspiryna, sobowtórem do właściciela, jeszcze zapłaci za odbiór 7 zł, chyba że ma aspiryny nadto.
Tabletki mają swoją cenę, bo łapówka kosztuje, a ryzyko spore.
Ale ludzie, 300 czy 400 zł za ten sam składnik co w Arthrotecu to nie można płacić. Cytotec - głupota.
To by było na tyle.
Ja wiem że problem jest ogromny, ale nie zwalnia z myślenia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel.   511.600.651
email :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

Zachecam do kontaktu odpowiem na wszystkie pytania.

----------


## mala_panikara

Witam.
Potrzebuję zakupić pilnie Arthrotec!!
Czy tylko te proszki mi wystarczą, aby być pewną, że nie jestem już w ciąży??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Potrzebuję zakupić pilnie Arthrotec!!
> Czy tylko te proszki mi wystarczą, aby być pewną, że nie jestem już w ciąży??


Nie. Na jedna kobiete zadziala od razu na inna dopiero za 3 razem a są i przypadki ze dziewczyny konczyly w klinice za granicą zeby doszlo do skutku. Nikt nie da Ci 100% pewnosci. Zestaw z WOW misoprostol i mifepriston to ok 97% ale ponoc teraz nie dochodzą te zestawy i wystawiaja tylko recepty. Mi sie udalo za 2 podejsciem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. Na jedna kobiete zadziala od razu na inna dopiero za 3 razem a są i przypadki ze dziewczyny konczyly w klinice za granicą zeby doszlo do skutku. Nikt nie da Ci 100% pewnosci. Zestaw z WOW misoprostol i mifepriston to ok 97% ale ponoc teraz nie dochodzą te zestawy i wystawiaja tylko recepty. Mi sie udalo za 2 podejsciem


Co polecasz i co u Ciebie zadziałało??
O misoprostol i mifepriston czytałam, ale ciężko go dostać.. bo dużo jest oszustów..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gówno prawda od kont weszło ścisłe prawo aborcyjne  nawet art na receptę dla panów jest bardzo trudno nabyć wiem bo próbowałam


Albo probowalas w niewlasciwym miejscu, albo jestes handlara. Na poczatku roku bralam recepte na art dla siebie i jakos w czerwcu dla dziewczyny z forum i nie bylo zadnego problemu zeby mi lekarz przepisal, jako powod podalam ze na kregoslup.( A w papierach maja ze na prawde lecze kregoslup).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wow
Ktos zamawial z tej str? 
Darowiznę w jakiej kwocie placilyscie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co polecasz i co u Ciebie zadziałało??
> O misoprostol i mifepriston czytałam, ale ciężko go dostać.. bo dużo jest oszustów..


Zapłacilam 25 e za recepte z WOW na arthrotec. Wykupilam w 1 aptece bez problemu. Najpierw zażylam 3 dawki po 4 tab pod jezykiem przez pol godz. Nie udalo sie mialam tylko lekkie krwawienie nastepnego dnia juz nic. Po 3 dniach zazylam 2 dawki ktore mi zostaly i wtedy juz wiedzialam ze sie udalo. Bylam u lekarza, ciązy brak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie zakupię Arthrotec!!
Czy ktoś ma??
Ważne!! Płatne przy odbiorze..

malutka_369@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie zakupię Arthrotec!!
> Czy ktoś ma??
> Ważne!! Płatne przy odbiorze..
> 
> malutka_369@wp.pl


 Mam do odprzedania.Napisałam maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś na zbyciu te tabletki w odpowiedniej cenie pomocy !! Potrzebuje ich !


Ja mam :Smile: ......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie zakupię Arthrotec!!
> Czy ktoś ma??
> Ważne!! Płatne przy odbiorze..
> 
> malutka_369@wp.pl


Pamietaj ze lek kosztuje razem z recepta ok 150-170 zl nie daj sie naciągnąć na wieksza kwote

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel  511.600.651
Email  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamietaj ze lek kosztuje razem z recepta ok 150-170 zl nie daj sie naciągnąć na wieksza kwote


Dziękuję, będę mieć to na uwadze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie zakupię Arthrotec, czy ktoś posiada i mógłby sprzedać za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?  Bardzo proszę o pomoc i kontakt mailowy: agaaa2105@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak to sie w koncu bierze dopochwowo czy pod jezyk bo nie wiem co robić? ????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak to sie w koncu bierze dopochwowo czy pod jezyk bo nie wiem co robić? ????????pilnie potrzebuje pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustów
Dziewczyny uwaga cytotec artroteh są tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach lek o nazwie mistrol 200 to oszustwo nie wplacajcie nikomu pieniędzy na konto zamawiajcie przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości jeżeli nie ma zaznaczonej tej opcji to nie odbierajcie bo napewno zostaniesz oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak to sie w koncu bierze dopochwowo czy pod jezyk bo nie wiem co robić? ????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak to sie w koncu bierze dopochwowo czy pod jezyk bo nie wiem co robić? ????????


   Możesz brać zarówno pod język jak i dopochwowo - to zależy od Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz brać zarówno pod język jak i dopochwowo - to zależy od Ciebie.


Ale jak jest lepiej żeby podzialalo??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jak jest lepiej żeby podzialalo??


   Nie zależnie od tego jak go zażyjesz - zadziała tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zależnie od tego jak go zażyjesz - zadziała tak samo.


A ile dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile dopochwowo


 4 tabletki co 3 godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje 3majcie kciuki bo boje sie jak cholera. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zgadzam się z Tobą,ponieważ wiem na 100%,że wielu lekarzy nie ma pojęcia po co niektóre kobiety biorą ten lek.


A Ty widziałaś jaki symbol jest na opakowaniu arthrotecu ??? jak nie to Cie oświecw PRZEKREŚLONA KOBIETA W CIĄŻY więc nie pisz mi tu że lekarz nie wie do czego to sluży bo w szpitalu co stosuja???
nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą ok??? rozbroiłas mnie lekarz jest tak ciemny ze nie sprawdzi co wchodzi w sklad leku?????? o czym Ty piszesz?? aha to gdzie tacy ciemni lekarze sa napisz a bede omijac szerokim lukiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam juz 3 dawke ....skad mam wiedzieć ze sie udalo ?? Pomozcie bo juz nie wiem co robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty widziałaś jaki symbol jest na opakowaniu arthrotecu ??? jak nie to Cie oświecw PRZEKREŚLONA KOBIETA W CIĄŻY więc nie pisz mi tu że lekarz nie wie do czego to sluży bo w szpitalu co stosuja???
> nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą ok??? rozbroiłas mnie lekarz jest tak ciemny ze nie sprawdzi co wchodzi w sklad leku?????? o czym Ty piszesz?? aha to gdzie tacy ciemni lekarze sa napisz a bede omijac szerokim lukiem


     Ale moja droga,naucz się czytać ze zrozumieniem.Ja nie napisałam,że lekarz jest ciemny i nie wiem,że tego leku nie można zażywać będąc w ciąży.Tylko,że niektórzy lekarze nie wiedzą,że kobiety usuwają nim ciążę.Wiem też doskonale co jest na opakowaniu.Po co zaraz się drzesz i swoją żółć na mnie wylewasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje 3majcie kciuki bo boje sie jak cholera. ...


    Wszystko będzie dobrze.Wiadomo,to żadna przyjemność, ale przeżyjesz jak każda z nas :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustka!
Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
nr telefonu : 603925462
adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9

jeśli chcesz więcej informacji zapraszam na maila kamnow@wp.pl
Kilka dziewczyn zostało oszukanych a ona nadal jest tu na forum!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy byc moze ktoras z Was bedzie w stanie mi doradzic.. Otoz od 8 dni leze w szpitalu gdyz pekl mi jajnik i krew dostala mi sie do otrzewnej. Krew sie kuz wziakla zostaly tylko niewielkie skrzepy w okolicy jajnika. Przy okazji pobytu tutaj podejrzewano u mnie ciaze pozamaciczna. Beta hcg wzrastalo ale na usg lekarze nic nie wudzieli. Dzis okazalo sie ze betka wynosi juz ponad 2tys i jest to prawidlowo rozwijajaca sie ciaza ktorej niestety nie moge teraz miec.. Myslalam o tych tabletkach tylko pytanie w jak duzym stopniu moga one miec wplyw na organuzm? Mianowicie niewiem czy powinnam je brac przez problemy ktorych doswiadxzylam. Prosze o pomoc  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka!
> Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
> Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
> nr telefonu : 603925462
> adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9
> 
> jeśli chcesz więcej informacji zapraszam na maila kamnow@wp.pl
> Kilka dziewczyn zostało oszukanych a ona nadal jest tu na forum!


A to bardzo dziwne bo zarowno ja jak i moja kolezanka kupilysmy od pani kamili i dostalysmy normalnie paczki . chyba ktos tu klamie .bo ja jesten zadowolona i ta pania polecam . moge nawet podac mojego emejla albo numer telefonu . bo jak pisala pani u gory ktos tu wylewa zolc i wszystkich obraza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do osób które już brały i poroniły . Jaką wzieliście pierwszą dawke? Dopochwowo  czy doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to bardzo dziwne bo zarowno ja jak i moja kolezanka kupilysmy od pani kamili i dostalysmy normalnie paczki . chyba ktos tu klamie .bo ja jesten zadowolona i ta pania polecam . moge nawet podac mojego emejla albo numer telefonu . bo jak pisala pani u gory ktos tu wylewa zolc i wszystkich obraza.


Widać wybiera osoby które chce oszukać. Nie wylewam żółci tylko ostrzegam. Ja zostałam oszukana na 260 zł, dwie inne dziewczyny na 270. Wysyła kosmetyki warte ok 15 zł i grozi że jeśli pójdziemy na policje to dostaniemy 3 lata za dzieciobójstwo. Oczywiście każda z nas sprawe już zgłosiła ale albo policja tak wolno działa albo nie dotarli do niej jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widać wybiera osoby które chce oszukać. Nie wylewam żółci tylko ostrzegam. Ja zostałam oszukana na 260 zł, dwie inne dziewczyny na 270. Wysyła kosmetyki warte ok 15 zł i grozi że jeśli pójdziemy na policje to dostaniemy 3 lata za dzieciobójstwo. Oczywiście każda z nas sprawe już zgłosiła ale albo policja tak wolno działa albo nie dotarli do niej jeszcze.


Czy pani czyta to co pisze?  Wybiera osoby ktore chce oszukac?  Jedym wysyla innym nie ? Brednie jakies...straszna zawisc tu panuje....najwyrazniej po trupach do celu wszystkie idziecie zeby tylko cos sprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy pani czyta to co pisze?  Wybiera osoby ktore chce oszukac?  Jedym wysyla innym nie ? Brednie jakies...straszna zawisc tu panuje....najwyrazniej po trupach do celu wszystkie idziecie zeby tylko cos sprzedac


Nic nie sprzedaje tylko zostałam oszukana. Nie będę oceniać tego co pani pisze bo wychodzi na to że pani Kamila o której było niedawno głośno tu na forum to właśnie pani. Rozumiem złość ale prosze nie wprowadzać w błąd inne dziewczyny. Prosze sie zająć sprzedażą własnych leków, opuścić cenę i będzie ok  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiolette Malec, Sylwia Malec z Częstochowy... Prawie sie nabralam, uwaga. Nie wysle za pobraniem bo sie boi ze ktos nie odbierze i bedzie stratna 40zl? I tytul przelewu za buty, perfumy czy coś. Mało brakowało ale tak krecila ze przejrzalam forum i jest juz kilka dziewczyn oszukanych. A tak pyszczy ze nigdy nic tu nie sprzedala naciagaczka jedna!


o prosze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy pani czyta to co pisze?  Wybiera osoby ktore chce oszukac?  Jedym wysyla innym nie ? Brednie jakies...straszna zawisc tu panuje....najwyrazniej po trupach do celu wszystkie idziecie zeby tylko cos sprzedac


dziewczyna cie ostrzega a ty masz jeszcze ku*wa problem !!?? co tu sie dzieje zzeby oszustka pomagala oszustce !! powinien być zakaz sprzedawania tu na forum i byłby spokój !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyna cie ostrzega a ty masz jeszcze ku*wa problem !!?? co tu sie dzieje zzeby oszustka pomagala oszustce !! powinien być zakaz sprzedawania tu na forum i byłby spokój !!


   Zakazu nie może nie powinno być,ale to kupujące dziewczyny powinny ukrócić oszukańczy proceder - zamawiać tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i wszystko na ten temat.No i właśnie podawanie na forum danych oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zakazu nie może nie powinno być,ale to kupujące dziewczyny powinny ukrócić oszukańczy proceder - zamawiać tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i wszystko na ten temat.No i właśnie podawanie na forum danych oszustów.


Ja dodałam i zostałam zbesztana. Jeśli tak ma wyglądać pomoc tu na forum to jest jakaś masakra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka!
> Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
> Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
> nr telefonu : 603925462
> adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9
> 
> jeśli chcesz więcej informacji zapraszam na maila kamnow@wp.pl
> Kilka dziewczyn zostało oszukanych a ona nadal jest tu na forum!


Dobrze że nas ostrzegłaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to bardzo dziwne bo zarowno ja jak i moja kolezanka kupilysmy od pani kamili i dostalysmy normalnie paczki . chyba ktos tu klamie .bo ja jesten zadowolona i ta pania polecam . moge nawet podac mojego emejla albo numer telefonu . bo jak pisala pani u gory ktos tu wylewa zolc i wszystkich obraza.


dziewczyny te forum jest żeby sobie nawzajem pomagać. Dlaczego wprowadzasz w błąd? Po co miałaby podawać dane i szczegóły jeśli nie została oszukana? Każda z nas trafiła na to forum bo była w trudnej sytuacji ale czy to powód żeby to wykorzystac i wyłudzić pieniądze? chciałabyś żeby Ciebie ktoś tak potraktował? oby pani która oszukuje dostała wyrok i zwróciła wszystkie pieniadze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny te forum jest żeby sobie nawzajem pomagać. Dlaczego wprowadzasz w błąd? Po co miałaby podawać dane i szczegóły jeśli nie została oszukana? Każda z nas trafiła na to forum bo była w trudnej sytuacji ale czy to powód żeby to wykorzystac i wyłudzić pieniądze? chciałabyś żeby Ciebie ktoś tak potraktował? oby pani która oszukuje dostała wyrok i zwróciła wszystkie pieniadze.


Wiecie co ?! OGLOSILAM SIEVTU RAZ TYDZIEN TEMU. CHCIALAM SPRZEDAC PACZKE CALA ZA 200 ZL . Z MOZLIWOSCIA POBRANIA I SPRAWDZENIA PACZKI . NAPISALY DO MNIE 2PANIE Z FORUM I ZJECHALY JAK PSA!  JEDNA ZE ALBONJEJ ZEJDE Z CENY DO 150 ALBO PODA MOJE DANE POWIE ZE JESTEM KAMILA I NIKT ODE MNIE NIE KUPI ! CHORA SYTUACJA GROZIC TAK SPRZEDAJACEMU ;/ LUDZIE ZA 170 ZL MOGA SPRZEDAWAC ALE JA ZA 200 JUZ NIE MOGR- CHOCIAZ POWIEDZIAŁAM ZE POKRYWAM KOSZT WYSYLKI ! DRUGA WYDAWALA SIE MADRZEJSZA KUPILA ... DOSTALA PACZKE. PISALYSMY DO SIECIE POMOGLAM JEJ I WIECIE CO ? WZIELA 4X4 TAB POD JEZYK MINELY 3DNI I NIC - NIEBUDALO SIE A TA MNIE ZJEBALA ZE SKORO NIE DALAM GWARANCJI ZE SIE UDA TO MAM JEJ TERAZ PIENIADZE ZWROCIC !!!  JAK JEJ POWIEDZIAŁ AM ZE CHYBA ZARTUJE MIALA 20SZT PACZKE PROSTO Z APTEKI NAWET PARAGON DORZUCILAM  TO POWIEDZIALA ZE IDZIE NA POLICJE POWIE ZE NIC JEJ NIE WYSLALAM - PUSTA PACZKE ! I WIECIE CO W DUPIE TO MAM NIGDY JUZ NIKOMU STAD NIE POMOGE BO NAJPIERW CHCECIE POMOCY A POTEM SA CYRKI I TO NIE JEST ZADNA GRUPA WSPARCIA TYLKO WZAJEMNYCH OSKARZEN I NIENAWISCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W czwartek miałam kuracje.. W piątek byłam u lekarza ciąży nie ma a dziś znów krwawienie i ból brzucha a w nocy dreszcze.. Czy to normalne dziewczyny... Poczekam kilka dni i znów pójdę do lekarza 
:-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co ?! OGLOSILAM SIEVTU RAZ TYDZIEN TEMU. CHCIALAM SPRZEDAC PACZKE CALA ZA 200 ZL . Z MOZLIWOSCIA POBRANIA I SPRAWDZENIA PACZKI . NAPISALY DO MNIE 2PANIE Z FORUM I ZJECHALY JAK PSA!  JEDNA ZE ALBONJEJ ZEJDE Z CENY DO 150 ALBO PODA MOJE DANE POWIE ZE JESTEM KAMILA I NIKT ODE MNIE NIE KUPI ! CHORA SYTUACJA GROZIC TAK SPRZEDAJACEMU ;/ LUDZIE ZA 170 ZL MOGA SPRZEDAWAC ALE JA ZA 200 JUZ NIE MOGR- CHOCIAZ POWIEDZIAŁAM ZE POKRYWAM KOSZT WYSYLKI ! DRUGA WYDAWALA SIE MADRZEJSZA KUPILA ... DOSTALA PACZKE. PISALYSMY DO SIECIE POMOGLAM JEJ I WIECIE CO ? WZIELA 4X4 TAB POD JEZYK MINELY 3DNI I NIC - NIEBUDALO SIE A TA MNIE ZJEBALA ZE SKORO NIE DALAM GWARANCJI ZE SIE UDA TO MAM JEJ TERAZ PIENIADZE ZWROCIC !!!  JAK JEJ POWIEDZIAŁ AM ZE CHYBA ZARTUJE MIALA 20SZT PACZKE PROSTO Z APTEKI NAWET PARAGON DORZUCILAM  TO POWIEDZIALA ZE IDZIE NA POLICJE POWIE ZE NIC JEJ NIE WYSLALAM - PUSTA PACZKE ! I WIECIE CO W DUPIE TO MAM NIGDY JUZ NIKOMU STAD NIE POMOGE BO NAJPIERW CHCECIE POMOCY A POTEM SA CYRKI I TO NIE JEST ZADNA GRUPA WSPARCIA TYLKO WZAJEMNYCH OSKARZEN I NIENAWISCI


No to nieźle... To jest cyrk. Widzicie nie warto już sie tu ogłaszać bo jak dziewczynie sie nie uda to cała wina będzie na was. Są różne źródła, arthrotec to ok 60-90% skuteczności. Ale widać nie wszyscy to rozumieją, poczytajcie forum, strone WOW czy WHW i dowiecie sie wszystkiego. A nie potem pretensje bo ktoś obiecał że sie uda a wyszło inaczej... Zresztą jeśli sprzedający zapewnił że się uda na 100% to po części sam sobie na to zasłużył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka!
> Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
> Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
> nr telefonu : 603925462
> adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9
> 
> jeśli chcesz więcej informacji zapraszam na maila kamnow@wp.pl
> Kilka dziewczyn zostało oszukanych a ona nadal jest tu na forum!


Ja też zostałam oszukana. Tylko podawala sie za inna osobę, nr konta ten sam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W czwartek miałam kuracje.. W piątek byłam u lekarza ciąży nie ma a dziś znów krwawienie i ból brzucha a w nocy dreszcze.. Czy to normalne dziewczyny... Poczekam kilka dni i znów pójdę do lekarza 
> :-(


Mnie tez caly czas brzuch pobolewa czasem nawet mocniej niz przy miesiaczce a jestem juz 14 dni po. Bylam u lekarza i dostalam antybiotyk. Jesli po nim nadal bede krwawic i zle sie czuc mam sie zglosic do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też zostałam oszukana. Tylko podawala sie za inna osobę, nr konta ten sam.


Widze ze jest nas coraz wiecej. Tylko czy kazda zglosila to na policje? Przeciez ona juz dawno powinna byc zlapana. A nadal oszukuje ludzi wstretna oszustka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 12 tabletek marki pfizer . Cena 500zł. Odbiór osobisty oraz wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata. Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyle sie mówi i tłumaczy żeby nie wpłacać poeniedzy na konto bo na 99 % zostaniecie oszukane. Zamawiajcie paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Tylko Poczta Polska ma taka opcje. Arthrotec i Cytotec jest pakowany w blistry i tylko i wyłacznie marki Pfizer. Ludzie myslcie. To nic nie kosztuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widze ze jest nas coraz wiecej. Tylko czy kazda zglosila to na policje? Przeciez ona juz dawno powinna byc zlapana. A nadal oszukuje ludzi wstretna oszustka.


Witam was ja dzisiaj dostałam moje tabletki przyszły pocztą przyniósł mi je listonosz to była paczka 24 miałam sprawdzenie zawartości lek był w blistrze opisany a cena bardzo adekwatna 150zł polecam jeśli któraś   szuka arthrotec  zamawiałam od pani Ali 534-647-425

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was ja dzisiaj dostałam moje tabletki przyszły pocztą przyniósł mi je listonosz to była paczka 24 miałam sprawdzenie zawartości lek był w blistrze opisany a cena bardzo adekwatna 150zł polecam jeśli któraś   szuka arthrotec  zamawiałam od pani Ali 534-647-425


Mam 12 szt . sprzedam za 150 zl . paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.  Numer tel lub mejla zestawie tylko konkretnej zainteresowanej osobie . paczka pobraniowa ze spr zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was ja dzisiaj dostałam moje tabletki przyszły pocztą przyniósł mi je listonosz to była paczka 24 miałam sprawdzenie zawartości lek był w blistrze opisany a cena bardzo adekwatna 150zł polecam jeśli któraś   szuka arthrotec  zamawiałam od pani Ali 534-647-425


Ładnie sie handlarze reklamuja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam recepte na 2 op arthrotec ktos chce odkupic ? Ewentualnie jesli go wykupie ktos chce kupic tabl ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na tym forum nie kupicie co prawda tabletek ale można znaleźć mnóstwo informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej. Dziewczyny opisują jak przebiega i jakie są objawy godzina po godzinie, zarówno po arthr. jak i po gotowych zestawach z WOW i WHW. Po lekturze tych wpisów łatwiej jest przez to przejść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie tez caly czas brzuch pobolewa czasem nawet mocniej niz przy miesiaczce a jestem juz 14 dni po. Bylam u lekarza i dostalam antybiotyk. Jesli po nim nadal bede krwawic i zle sie czuc mam sie zglosic do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie...


 ja też poczekam parę dni i pójdę byłam juz doktorka powiedziała że jest czysto ale martwi mnie to krwawienie po 4 dniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też poczekam parę dni i pójdę byłam juz doktorka powiedziała że jest czysto ale martwi mnie to krwawienie po 4 dniach


Ja juz 2 tyg i 2 dni...czyli cos nietak ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz 2 tyg i 2 dni...czyli cos nietak ????


Niewiem... Jakoś dużo że mnie nie leci bym mogła bardzo się bać... Dziś tak jak na miesiączkę i bol brzucha... Też się denerwuje ale podobno to norma.. Każdy organizm działa inaczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz 2 tyg i 2 dni...czyli cos nietak ????


A byłaś u ginekologa? Aborcja farmakologiczna to ogromny szok dla organizmu. A krwawienie połóg po ciąży - każda kobieta przechodzi to inaczej. Jak się czujesz?

Pozdrawiam!
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A byłaś u ginekologa? Aborcja farmakologiczna to ogromny szok dla organizmu. A krwawienie połóg po ciąży - każda kobieta przechodzi to inaczej. Jak się czujesz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam!
> Ania


Jeszcze nie ....chcialam isc dopiero jak skoncze krwawic...co mam mu powiedziec ?? Trochę sie boje ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze nie ....chcialam isc dopiero jak skoncze krwawic...co mam mu powiedziec ?? Trochę sie boje ....


No tak, tylko,że jeśli to krwawienie nie wynika z połogu tylko komplikacji to sama nie rozeznasz co się dzieje. A co planowałaś powiedzieć ginekologowi? Czego się najbardziej boisz?
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, tylko,że jeśli to krwawienie nie wynika z połogu tylko komplikacji to sama nie rozeznasz co się dzieje. A co planowałaś powiedzieć ginekologowi? Czego się najbardziej boisz?
> Ania


Właśnie tego nie wiem i chcialam zapytac was co mówiliście? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mogę napisać Ci o moim doświadczeniu ale znam sporo historii osób, które przez to przeszły. Czyli zdecydowały się na aborcję w domu, wiele wycierpiały w samotności i jeśli chodzi o zdrowie fizyczne jak i ból związany z utratą dziecka.
Napisałaś , że boisz się wizyty u ginekologa i zastanawiałam się z czego wynika ten strach i jak się czujesz tak w ogóle...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!!Zostało mi 10 tabl. arthrotecu forte.Któraś z Pań chętna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam recepte na 2 op arthrotec ktos chce odkupic ? Ewentualnie jesli go wykupie ktos chce kupic tabl ??


Ile życzysz sobie za opakowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię Arthrotec-tylko poważne oferty,płatność przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.email:MingA71@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny te forum jest żeby sobie nawzajem pomagać. Dlaczego wprowadzasz w błąd? Po co miałaby podawać dane i szczegóły jeśli nie została oszukana? Każda z nas trafiła na to forum bo była w trudnej sytuacji ale czy to powód żeby to wykorzystac i wyłudzić pieniądze? chciałabyś żeby Ciebie ktoś tak potraktował? oby pani która oszukuje dostała wyrok i zwróciła wszystkie pieniadze.


Ja też kupiłam je od rzekomej Pani Kamili, fakt faktem, rozmawiałyśmy o opakowaniu 20 tabletek, a przysłała mi 12. Cena absurdalna, bo 365zł wraz z wysyłką. Jednak(!): kontakt stały, nie było żadnych problemów; otrzymałam jako-takie wsparcie i porady; i PRZEDE wszystkim: arthrotec. A nie perfumy zamiast leku.
Przestańcie na siebie naskakiwać. Jeśli jakaś oferta jest dla Ciebie komiczna- zadzwoń pod inny numer, a ten zignoruj. Jakby nie było- jest sporo ogłoszeń. Wspierajmy się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też kupiłam je od rzekomej Pani Kamili, fakt faktem, rozmawiałyśmy o opakowaniu 20 tabletek, a przysłała mi 12. Cena absurdalna, bo 365zł wraz z wysyłką. Jednak(!): kontakt stały, nie było żadnych problemów; otrzymałam jako-takie wsparcie i porady; i PRZEDE wszystkim: arthrotec. A nie perfumy zamiast leku.
> Przestańcie na siebie naskakiwać. Jeśli jakaś oferta jest dla Ciebie komiczna- zadzwoń pod inny numer, a ten zignoruj. Jakby nie było- jest sporo ogłoszeń. Wspierajmy się


   O jasny gwint!!!Taka to pożyje.3,5 stówy za 12 tabletek Arthrotecu!!!!!W pale się nie mieści!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej Kobitki. Widzę, że sporo Was się tutaj udziela. Opowiem Wam pokrótce jak to u mnie wyszło, może Wy mi coś doradzicie  :Frown: 
Cały zeszły tydzień męczył mnie ból brzucha, ale do lekarza głupia nie poszłam. Dzisiaj teoretycznie zaczyna się u mnie 9tydzień ciąży, a arthrotec wzięłam w sobotę. Po 1 dawce miałam z pół godziny dreszcze, było mi zimno. Zaczęła się biegunka i wraz z nią strumień krwi. 2 dawkę wzięłam dokładnie po 3godzinach, ale chyba źle włożyłam tabletki pod język, bo rozpuściły mi się w 10minut. Próbowałam je powoli połykać powstrzymując wymioty. Ogółem miałam je w buzi maksymalnie jakieś 20-25minut :/ Po tej porcji miałam słabe i krótkie dreszcze. Wciąż biegunka i ból brzucha. Po jakichś 5-6 godzinach od 1 dawki, podczas wizyty w toalecie poczułam jak coś ze mnie wyskakuje- 2 odrębne i wyczuwalne "coś". Może to wielkie skrzepy? Nie wiem  :Frown:  3 dawkę dokładnie wepchnęłam pod język i trzymałam te 30minut. Znów dostałam dreszczy jak przy pierwszej porcji leku. Biegunka powoli ustąpiła, a jakichś wielkich skrzepów już więcej nie było.. Dzisiaj jest poniedziałek, więc minęły 2 dni. Nie robi mi się słabo, jedynie boli mi brzuch. Ale bolał i w zeszłym tygodniu.. Krwawie cały czas, ale nie jak przy miesiączce. Raz mniej, raz więcej, ale tak czy siak tej krwi nie ma u mnie dużo.. Nie mam pojęcia co się dzieje. Czy te 2 większe "coś" co ze mnie wyleciało to mogło być TO? Czy nie? Nie udało mi się? Nie wiem co robić.. Tak strasznie boję się pójść do lekarza. Jestem w 9 tygodniu. Powinnam zamówić jeszcze 1 zestaw i powtórzyć zabieg? Jestem załamana  :Frown: (

----------


## Kamila Dorota Jaczyty

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej Kobitki. Widzę, że sporo Was się tutaj udziela. Opowiem Wam pokrótce jak to u mnie wyszło, może Wy mi coś doradzicie 
> Cały zeszły tydzień męczył mnie ból brzucha, ale do lekarza głupia nie poszłam. Dzisiaj teoretycznie zaczyna się u mnie 9tydzień ciąży, a arthrotec wzięłam w sobotę. Po 1 dawce miałam z pół godziny dreszcze, było mi zimno. Zaczęła się biegunka i wraz z nią strumień krwi. 2 dawkę wzięłam dokładnie po 3godzinach, ale chyba źle włożyłam tabletki pod język, bo rozpuściły mi się w 10minut. Próbowałam je powoli połykać powstrzymując wymioty. Ogółem miałam je w buzi maksymalnie jakieś 20-25minut :/ Po tej porcji miałam słabe i krótkie dreszcze. Wciąż biegunka i ból brzucha. Po jakichś 5-6 godzinach od 1 dawki, podczas wizyty w toalecie poczułam jak coś ze mnie wyskakuje- 2 odrębne i wyczuwalne "coś". Może to wielkie skrzepy? Nie wiem  3 dawkę dokładnie wepchnęłam pod język i trzymałam te 30minut. Znów dostałam dreszczy jak przy pierwszej porcji leku. Biegunka powoli ustąpiła, a jakichś wielkich skrzepów już więcej nie było.. Dzisiaj jest poniedziałek, więc minęły 2 dni. Nie robi mi się słabo, jedynie boli mi brzuch. Ale bolał i w zeszłym tygodniu.. Krwawie cały czas, ale nie jak przy miesiączce. Raz mniej, raz więcej, ale tak czy siak tej krwi nie ma u mnie dużo.. Nie mam pojęcia co się dzieje. Czy te 2 większe "coś" co ze mnie wyleciało to mogło być TO? Czy nie? Nie udało mi się? Nie wiem co robić.. Tak strasznie boję się pójść do lekarza. Jestem w 9 tygodniu. Powinnam zamówić jeszcze 1 zestaw i powtórzyć zabieg? Jestem załamana (


    Idź normalnie do lekarza i powiedz mu,że dostałaś jakiś dziwny okres - nie taki jak normalnie i chciałaś się zbadać i tyle.Nie ma czego się bać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem pesymistką i beznadziejną kłamczuchą- stąd moje obawy. Powiedzieć o ciąży, czy udawać zaskoczoną i zmieszaną jak usg coś wykaże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem pesymistką i beznadziejną kłamczuchą- stąd moje obawy. Powiedzieć o ciąży, czy udawać zaskoczoną i zmieszaną jak usg coś wykaże?


   Ja na Twoim miejscu udawałbym zaskoczoną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile życzysz sobie za opakowanie?


200 zl . ocZywiście wysylka ze spr zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A byłaś u ginekologa? Aborcja farmakologiczna to ogromny szok dla organizmu. A krwawienie połóg po ciąży - każda kobieta przechodzi to inaczej. Jak się czujesz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam!
> Ania


Początek był całkiem do zniesienia krwawilam jeden dzień i ból brzucha jak teraz. Na drugi dzień poszłam do lekarza bo dziewczyna tu nastraszyla mnie ze napewno się nie udało że muszę wziąść drugi raz.. I żebym nie szła do lekarza bo o dzieciobojstwo mnie oskarży że mam wziąść tabletki jeszcze raz. Ale ja poszłam pani doktor zrobiła mi usg mówiła że wszystko ok. A za dwa dni zaczęłam krwawic i tak mam i dziś.. Niewiem co robic. Boję się również pozdrawiam Magda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam recepte na 2 op arthrotec ktos chce odkupic ? Ewentualnie jesli go wykupie ktos chce kupic tabl ??


Jestem zainteresowana. Proszę o kontakt na maila aneber88@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
Tel. 731058416 - napisz SMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 12 tabletek marki pfizer . Cena 500zł. Odbiór osobisty oraz wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.* Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej Kobitki. Widzę, że sporo Was się tutaj udziela. Opowiem Wam pokrótce jak to u mnie wyszło, może Wy mi coś doradzicie 
> Cały zeszły tydzień męczył mnie ból brzucha, ale do lekarza głupia nie poszłam. Dzisiaj teoretycznie zaczyna się u mnie 9tydzień ciąży, a arthrotec wzięłam w sobotę. Po 1 dawce miałam z pół godziny dreszcze, było mi zimno. Zaczęła się biegunka i wraz z nią strumień krwi. 2 dawkę wzięłam dokładnie po 3godzinach, ale chyba źle włożyłam tabletki pod język, bo rozpuściły mi się w 10minut. Próbowałam je powoli połykać powstrzymując wymioty. Ogółem miałam je w buzi maksymalnie jakieś 20-25minut :/ Po tej porcji miałam słabe i krótkie dreszcze. Wciąż biegunka i ból brzucha. Po jakichś 5-6 godzinach od 1 dawki, podczas wizyty w toalecie poczułam jak coś ze mnie wyskakuje- 2 odrębne i wyczuwalne "coś". Może to wielkie skrzepy? Nie wiem  3 dawkę dokładnie wepchnęłam pod język i trzymałam te 30minut. Znów dostałam dreszczy jak przy pierwszej porcji leku. Biegunka powoli ustąpiła, a jakichś wielkich skrzepów już więcej nie było.. Dzisiaj jest poniedziałek, więc minęły 2 dni. Nie robi mi się słabo, jedynie boli mi brzuch. Ale bolał i w zeszłym tygodniu.. Krwawie cały czas, ale nie jak przy miesiączce. Raz mniej, raz więcej, ale tak czy siak tej krwi nie ma u mnie dużo.. Nie mam pojęcia co się dzieje. Czy te 2 większe "coś" co ze mnie wyleciało to mogło być TO? Czy nie? Nie udało mi się? Nie wiem co robić.. Tak strasznie boję się pójść do lekarza. Jestem w 9 tygodniu. Powinnam zamówić jeszcze 1 zestaw i powtórzyć zabieg? Jestem załamana (


Idz do lekarza. Jesli potwierdzi ciaze to wtedy powtorzysz. Ja bylam w 6 tyg i mialam spore krwawienie i duzo skrzepow. Jestem 2 tyg po i juz tylko lekko krwawie. Moze sprobuj sie poruszać, wysilić? Mi sie dopiero wtedy wszystko rozkrecilo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też kupiłam je od rzekomej Pani Kamili, fakt faktem, rozmawiałyśmy o opakowaniu 20 tabletek, a przysłała mi 12. Cena absurdalna, bo 365zł wraz z wysyłką. Jednak(!): kontakt stały, nie było żadnych problemów; otrzymałam jako-takie wsparcie i porady; i PRZEDE wszystkim: arthrotec. A nie perfumy zamiast leku.
> Przestańcie na siebie naskakiwać. Jeśli jakaś oferta jest dla Ciebie komiczna- zadzwoń pod inny numer, a ten zignoruj. Jakby nie było- jest sporo ogłoszeń. Wspierajmy się


Rzekoma Kamila 5 osobom pomogla a 10 innych oszukala. 365 zl? Czytajcie te forum dziewczyny. Tyle sie pisze ze lek jest wart 150.  Brak slow i mozgu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idz do lekarza. Jesli potwierdzi ciaze to wtedy powtorzysz. Ja bylam w 6 tyg i mialam spore krwawienie i duzo skrzepow. Jestem 2 tyg po i juz tylko lekko krwawie. Moze sprobuj sie poruszać, wysilić? Mi sie dopiero wtedy wszystko rozkrecilo.


Wczoraj wieczorem mnie dopadło silniejsze krwawienie. Dziś to już w ogóle- od rana skurcze brzucha i nawet nie ma mowy o nie wymienianiu maxi podpasek co 30-50min :/ Czy to dobrze? Do lekarza planuję pójść jutro lub we czwartek..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Początek był całkiem do zniesienia krwawilam jeden dzień i ból brzucha jak teraz. Na drugi dzień poszłam do lekarza bo dziewczyna tu nastraszyla mnie ze napewno się nie udało że muszę wziąść drugi raz.. I żebym nie szła do lekarza bo o dzieciobojstwo mnie oskarży że mam wziąść tabletki jeszcze raz. Ale ja poszłam pani doktor zrobiła mi usg mówiła że wszystko ok. A za dwa dni zaczęłam krwawic i tak mam i dziś.. Niewiem co robic. Boję się również pozdrawiam Magda.


Męczy mnie ten ból br, ucha dziś okropnie jutro jadę do Gina nie ma się co opierac.. Zdrowie najwazniejsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wykupuje recepte . 2 opakowania. Mam jedna pania. Jedno nadal do sprZedania.  Cale opakowanie 20 szt. Prosze tylko o przemyslane wiadomosci - zostaw maila odezwe sie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie 20 szt . tanio . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci. S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20 tabl za 90zł mam kilka opakowań 
moj nr 503 344 300 najtaniej u mnie tylko po 90zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli jestem po tej kuracji , nwm czy sie udało ale dalej krwawie od piatku , i dzis mnie zaczął bolec brzuch . I czy to normalne jest ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 20 tabl za 90zł mam kilka opakowań 
> moj nr 503 344 300 najtaniej u mnie tylko po 90zł


Bezczelna baba !!!! Oddawaj pieniądze oszustko !!!! Kolejna naciagaczka. .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezeli jestem po tej kuracji , nwm czy sie udało ale dalej krwawie od piatku , i dzis mnie zaczął bolec brzuch . I czy to normalne jest ??


Tak jesli sie martwisz ze cos nie tak idz do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jesli sie martwisz ze cos nie tak idz do lekarza.


biegnij do gin na jednej nodze, bo się dziewczyno wykrwawisz jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bezczelna baba !!!! Oddawaj pieniądze oszustko !!!! Kolejna naciagaczka. .....


Może w zmowie z recepty@zaufani.com bo też po 90zl i ślad się urywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie no na początku nie krwawilam tak bardzo ale dopiero teraz jakos sie to rozkrecilo zauważyłam jakies skrzepy ale to raczej mie krwi i jakos wczoraj zaczęło bardziej krwawic a dzis zaczął mnie brzuch boleć noi az tak bardzo juz nie krwawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro mam wyslac paczke z możliwośćcia spr zawartości.  Ale jak to zrobic ? Podobno pracownicy sprawdzaja co to jest i pisza protokol ?? Jak spakowac arthrotec ? Przeciez sprzedaz lekow jest zakazana ? Niech ktos mi doradzi bo nie wiem .... ;(((((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro mam wyslac paczke z możliwośćcia spr zawartości.  Ale jak to zrobic ? Podobno pracownicy sprawdzaja co to jest i pisza protokol ?? Jak spakowac arthrotec ? Przeciez sprzedaz lekow jest zakazana ? Niech ktos mi doradzi bo nie wiem .... ;(((((


   Nikt nic nie sprawdza. Idziesz na pocztę i mówisz,że chcesz wysłać przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia.Babka da Ci druczki i wszystko wypełniasz Ty sama - nikt tego nie sprawdza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt nic nie sprawdza. Idziesz na pocztę i mówisz,że chcesz wysłać przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia.Babka da Ci druczki i wszystko wypełniasz Ty sama - nikt tego nie sprawdza.


A jak napisac ze co to jest ? Ze co wysylam? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt nic nie sprawdza. Idziesz na pocztę i mówisz,że chcesz wysłać przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia.Babka da Ci druczki i wszystko wypełniasz Ty sama - nikt tego nie sprawdza.


I ile taka paczka idzie ? Lepiej poczta czy kurierem szybciej ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I ile taka paczka idzie ? Lepiej poczta czy kurierem szybciej ?


   Musisz uzgodnić z kupującym, jeśli chce żebyś wpisała Arthrotec,to wpisuj - na poczcie przecież nikt nie wie co to jest.Ja jak wysyłałam, to uzgodniłam z kobietą,że wpiszę w druku sprawdzenia suplement diety.Możesz też wpisać po prostu tabletki.Z tego co ja się orientuję,to tylko Poczta Polska ma opcje sprawdzenia zawartości.Jak zaznaczysz przesyłka 24 to odbiorca ma ją następnego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!!Zostało mi 10 tabletek Arthrotecu forte.Ktoś zainteresowany?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musisz uzgodnić z kupującym, jeśli chce żebyś wpisała Arthrotec,to wpisuj - na poczcie przecież nikt nie wie co to jest.Ja jak wysyłałam, to uzgodniłam z kobietą,że wpiszę w druku sprawdzenia suplement diety.Możesz też wpisać po prostu tabletki.Z tego co ja się orientuję,to tylko Poczta Polska ma opcje sprawdzenia zawartości.Jak zaznaczysz przesyłka 24 to odbiorca ma ją następnego dnia.


Dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 12 tabletek marki pfizer . Cena 500zł. Odbiór osobisty oraz wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.
Tel  511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wykupuje recepte . 2 opakowania. Mam jedna pania. Jedno nadal do sprZedania.  Cale opakowanie 20 szt. Prosze tylko o przemyslane wiadomosci - zostaw maila odezwe sie .


Aktualne? Przesylka kurierem 12h ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyI

#332
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Cytotec najpewniejsze przerwanie niechcianej ciąży
Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata. 729.264.911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jestem po zostało mi 12 szt tab,arth forte. chętnie sprzedam nie chce ich juz w 
> domu mieć bo same wspomnienia.
> sprzedam za 150 zł wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, dołączę foto oraz paragon. tab kupione z apteki.
> zostaw maila odezwę się.


witam, czy dalej jest oferta aktualna??? poszukuje Artrotecu..nie wiem gdzie mam szukac, zeby nie zostać wrobiona w konia. Szukam pewnego źródła :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jestem po zostało mi 12 szt tab,arth forte. chętnie sprzedam nie chce ich juz w 
> domu mieć bo same wspomnienia.
> sprzedam za 150 zł wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, dołączę foto oraz paragon. tab kupione z apteki.
> zostaw maila odezwę się.


witam, czy dalej jest oferta aktualna??? poszukuje Artrotecu..nie wiem gdzie mam szukac, zeby nie zostać wrobiona w konia. Szukam pewnego źródła :/ proszę o kontakt ilonarep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam polecam Panią Anie wszystko poszło zgodnie pierw pieniążki przelałam na jej konto i dzisiaj dostałam tabletki nie dajcie się oszukiwać innym Pani Ania każdej pomoże bez oszustwa a to jej numer telefonu 507652075 wystarczy zadzwonić a wszystko powie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hahha na pewno ktoś uwierzy, że po przesłaniu pieniędzy na konto zobaczyłas tabletki na oczy. Dobra reklamę sobie robisz, ale tu juz nie ma takich naiwnych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje arhtrotecu na wczoraj ;( czy ktoś jest w stanie pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam polecam Panią Anie wszystko poszło zgodnie pierw pieniążki przelałam na jej konto i dzisiaj dostałam tabletki nie dajcie się oszukiwać innym Pani Ania każdej pomoże bez oszustwa a to jej numer telefonu 507652075 wystarczy zadzwonić a wszystko powie


   Tak, tak - już to widze jak po wcześniejszym przelaniu kasy na konto dostanie się Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje arhtrotecu na wczoraj ;( czy ktoś jest w stanie pomóc?


  Posiadam. Zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile najlepiej odczekać po zażyciu tabletek zeby jechac do szpitala by nie wykryto ze je wzielam??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje arhtrotecu na wczoraj ;( czy ktoś jest w stanie pomóc?


Mam 12 szt ...tyle mi zostalo zostaw maila lu nr tel odezwe się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile najlepiej odczekać po zażyciu tabletek zeby jechac do szpitala by nie wykryto ze je wzielam??


  Pytasz o wykrycie we krwi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukasz arhtrotecu?  Zapraszam . Racjonalna cena . Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci. Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytasz o wykrycie we krwi?


Tak. Boje sie zeby nie zobaczyli ze przyczynilam sie do poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Boje sie zeby nie zobaczyli ze przyczynilam sie do poronienia


    W zwykłej morfologii nic Ci nie wyjdzie. Musiało by być zrobione badanie toksykologiczne a zapewniam Cię,że nikt takowego nie będzie Ci robił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zwykłej morfologii nic Ci nie wyjdzie. Musiało by być zrobione badanie toksykologiczne a zapewniam Cię,że nikt takowego nie będzie Ci robił.


A ile czasu od zarzycia tabletek najlepiej sie zglosic do szpitala??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile czasu od zarzycia tabletek najlepiej sie zglosic do szpitala??


   Jeśli stwierdzasz,że dzieje się coś złego to udaj się do szpitala niezwłocznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli stwierdzasz,że dzieje się coś złego to udaj się do szpitala niezwłocznie.


A ile powinno utrzyymywac sie ostre krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile powinno utrzyymywac sie ostre krwawienie?


   A tego to Ci nie powiem - nie mam wiedzy na ten temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymam wlasnie 4 tab pod jezykiem, sa straznie gorzkie i pieka, mozna popijac to woda??

----------


## Buba1111111111

Dziewczyny, o 10 wzielam 4 tabletki art , na poczatku mialam dreszcze i chwilowa biegunke, za chwile mi przeszlo i nie odczuwam zadnych boli, raz mialam skurcz ale na tym sie skonczylo. Teraz delikatnie plamie jak przy srednim okresie i podczas "podciernia sie" zobaczyla malutki skrzep. o 13 biore kolejna dawke, czy to jest normalne zeby przechodzic to tak lagodnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak to normalne, każdy przechodzi to inaczej. Możesz zacząć mieć gorsze dolegliwości wieczorem czy jutro, wzięłam dopiero pierwsza dawkę wiec czekaj cierpliwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to normalne, każdy przechodzi to inaczej. Możesz zacząć mieć gorsze dolegliwości wieczorem czy jutro, wzięłam dopiero pierwsza dawkę wiec czekaj cierpliwie


O 13 wzielam kolejna dawke, minelo 1.5 godz a tu dalej nic.. jedynie chwilowa biegunka.. leci mi tyle krwi co podczas 2-3 dnia okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czym się  różni zwykły  arthrotec forte od zwykłego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW. Sprzedam go za 250 zł. Mogę zrobić zdjęcie przed wysyłką. Mój e-mail: zabka_@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW. Sprzedam go za 250 zł. Mogę zrobić zdjęcie przed wysyłką/możliwośćsprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłątą. zabka_@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto


Cytotec jest drogi jak cholera. 500/ 600 zl... A arthrotec 150-200. Poza tym wielu dziewczyna udaje sie arthroteckiem po pierwszym razie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny niesamowite ale jednak ! Pisalam wiele wiadomości w koncu znalazlam konkretna pania . dostalam arthrotec spoko cena ciagly kontakt wiec z czystym sumieniem POLECAM  :Wink:  sama powiedzialam jej ze ja tu polece. Więc jeśli szukacie kogos sprawdzonego i uczciwego to podsylam numer 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 12 tabletek marki pfizer . Cena 500zł. Odbiór osobisty oraz wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.
Tel  511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto


Mozesz napisac jak to przeszlas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc. Wszystkie ogłoszenia inne niż to są fałszywe.

----------


## Karolina :)

> O 13 wzielam kolejna dawke, minelo 1.5 godz a tu dalej nic.. jedynie chwilowa biegunka.. leci mi tyle krwi co podczas 2-3 dnia okresu.


I jak tam? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz napisac jak to przeszlas?


Za pierwszym razem po pierwszej dawce artrotehu miałam poparzony język dostałam mdłości i nic pozatym za drugim razem to samo  trzeci raz zamówiła cytotec wzięłam 4tab pod język tab jest sześciokrotna bezsmakowa nic się nie działo trochę dreszczy gorączka biegunka po drugiej dawce dostałam silnych skurczy trwało to z 8 godz i po 3 dawce dosłownie że chluplo skrzepy i krew wiedziałam że już po i to wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
> Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc. Wszystkie ogłoszenia inne niż to są fałszywe.


   Właśnie odwiedziłam tą stronę...Wy/Ty naprawdę uważacie,że znajdziecie takie naiwne,które zapłacą za tabletki 700 zł???!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem po pierwszej dawce artrotehu miałam poparzony język dostałam mdłości i nic pozatym za drugim razem to samo  trzeci raz zamówiła cytotec wzięłam 4tab pod język tab jest sześciokrotna bezsmakowa nic się nie działo trochę dreszczy gorączka biegunka po drugiej dawce dostałam silnych skurczy trwało to z 8 godz i po 3 dawce dosłownie że chluplo skrzepy i krew wiedziałam że już po i to wszystko


Jak ty pierdolisz to sie czytac nie chce ! Smierdzisz ty i twoja strona z daleka osZustwem !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec.  . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak tam? Jak się czujesz?


Wstalam dzis bez zadnych boli, krwi mi leci jak przy okresie i to dopiero podczas wizyty w toalecie. Sadze ze sie nie udalo.. Wczoraj skonczylam na dwoch dawkach art bo wiecej nie mialam. Ide dzis na usg ale niewiem co mam dalej robic gdy sie okaze ze wszystko jest ok..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem po pierwszej dawce artrotehu miałam poparzony język dostałam mdłości i nic pozatym za drugim razem to samo  trzeci raz zamówiła cytotec wzięłam 4tab pod język tab jest sześciokrotna bezsmakowa nic się nie działo trochę dreszczy gorączka biegunka po drugiej dawce dostałam silnych skurczy trwało to z 8 godz i po 3 dawce dosłownie że chluplo skrzepy i krew wiedziałam że już po i to wszystko


Co wy za bzdury wypisujecie? Cytotec i arthrotec ma przecież ten sam składnik misoprostol. Arthrotec dodatkowo ma diclofenak dlatego szczypie w jezyk. Po za tym efekt jest ten sam. Nie dajcie sie nabrac widac ze to oszustka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co wy za bzdury wypisujecie? Cytotec i arthrotec ma przecież ten sam składnik misoprostol. Arthrotec dodatkowo ma diclofenak dlatego szczypie w jezyk. Po za tym efekt jest ten sam. Nie dajcie sie nabrac widac ze to oszustka!


  Dokładnie!!! Uważajcie dziewczyny!!!!To kolejna kwestia - Arthrotec i Cytotec to jest to samo!!!!!!Z tym,że w cenie kosmiczna różnica.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec jest 100 razy lepszy jak Arthrotec. Jest to czysty mizoprostol , nie chce sie po nim żygać. Du.a was boli że nie macie dostepu do Cytotecu ? Darujcie sobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec jest 100 razy lepszy jak Arthrotec. Jest to czysty mizoprostol , nie chce sie po nim żygać. Du.a was boli że nie macie dostepu do Cytotecu ? Darujcie sobie


   Nie ośmieszaj się dziewczyno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz rację cytotec jest o wiele  lepszy coś w tym musi być jeżeli jest tak drogi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec mi pomógł za pierwszym razem. Byłam w 12 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was korzystała z usług stronki aborcjatabletki.pl ? Potrzebuje tabletek najszybciej jak się da, więc byłabym wdzięczna, gdyby ktoś powiedział czy oszukują czy przysyłają zamówienie. Z góry dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś dostałam tabletki biore je drugi raz bo nic sie nie dzieje, tylko leci ze mnie krew od momentu co to wzielam , teraz mam zamiar wziąść 4 pod język i myślę ze sie uda tal jak po mojej myśli .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was korzystała z usług stronki aborcjatabletki.pl ? Potrzebuje tabletek najszybciej jak się da, więc byłabym wdzięczna, gdyby ktoś powiedział czy oszukują czy przysyłają zamówienie. Z góry dzięki


Ja mam tab chcesz zostaw maila odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cytotec Zadz to porozmawiy 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 12 tabletek marki pfizer . Cena 500zł. Odbiór osobisty oraz wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.
Tel  511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec. . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci


   Odsprzedam Arthrotec.Mam jedno całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałam trzy razy i nic, zatem moje drogie nie na wszystkie to działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIE ARTHROTEC ZA POBRANIEM  PISAC NA MAILA mirram79@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec jest 100 razy lepszy jak Arthrotec. Jest to czysty mizoprostol , nie chce sie po nim żygać. Du.a was boli że nie macie dostepu do Cytotecu ? Darujcie sobie


każdy ma dostęp przecież tyle osób tu się ogłasza  :Wink:  czysty mizoprostol jest też w arthrotecu, diklofenak przecież się wypluwa. nie ośmieszaj sie, to żałosne  :Wink:  nie ma sensu kupować cytotecu kosztującego 5 razy więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyslalam jednej pani arthrotec bo tak prosila przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i co ?? Rozmyslila sie .... Teraz bede 40 zl w plecy za przesylke . tak sie oplaca uczciwość!  ;((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyslalam jednej pani arthrotec bo tak prosila przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i co ?? Rozmyslila sie .... Teraz bede 40 zl w plecy za przesylke . tak sie oplaca uczciwość!  ;((


    Taaa,jasne - ciekawe tylko gdzie 40 zł przesyłka kosztuje.Nie rób sobie jaj dziewczyno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyslalam jednej pani arthrotec bo tak prosila przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i co ?? Rozmyslila sie .... Teraz bede 40 zl w plecy za przesylke . tak sie oplaca uczciwość!  ;((


    To akurat musiałaś mieć wyjątkowego pecha.Ja wysyłałam kilkakrotnie różne przesyłki za pobraniem i nigdy nie miałam żadnych problemów.Mogłaś powiedzieć kobiecie,że skoro się rozmyśliła to wypadało by oddać chociaż za przesyłkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taaa,jasne - ciekawe tylko gdzie 40 zł przesyłka kosztuje.Nie rób sobie jaj dziewczyno.


Wyobraź sobie ze za przesylke ze spr zawartosci wyszlo ponad 20 zl i za powrot tez musze zaplacic . nie znasx sie to sie nie odzywaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To akurat musiałaś mieć wyjątkowego pecha.Ja wysyłałam kilkakrotnie różne przesyłki za pobraniem i nigdy nie miałam żadnych problemów.Mogłaś powiedzieć kobiecie,że skoro się rozmyśliła to wypadało by oddać chociaż za przesyłkę.


Zrobilabym tak ale przestala sie odzywac. ... I tak uczciwosc sie oplaca...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobilabym tak ale przestala sie odzywac. ... I tak uczciwosc sie oplaca...


   Akurat bardzo źle trafiłaś - nie odebranie przesyłki szczególne z Arth... to chyba przypadek jeden na milion.Napisz jej,że jak nie odda Ci za przesyłkę,to obsmarujesz ją na forum łącznie z podaniem jej danych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat bardzo źle trafiłaś - nie odebranie przesyłki szczególne z Arth... to chyba przypadek jeden na milion.Napisz jej,że jak nie odda Ci za przesyłkę,to obsmarujesz ją na forum łącznie z podaniem jej danych.


Tak tez zrobie... Jesli nadal sie nie odezwie to podam wam jej dane zeby ktorejs z was nie wykiwala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tez zrobie... Jesli nadal sie nie odezwie to podam wam jej dane zeby ktorejs z was nie wykiwala


   No tyle przynajmniej z tego będziesz miała - satysfakcję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tyle przynajmniej z tego będziesz miała - satysfakcję.


Szkoda ze kase niepotrzebnie stracilam . moglam wyslac komus komu by sie przydaly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda ze kase niepotrzebnie stracilam . moglam wyslac komus komu by sie przydaly


   Na pewno bez problemu znajdziesz kogoś kto bez problemu kupi i będzie Ci bardzo wdzięczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno bez problemu znajdziesz kogoś kto bez problemu kupi i będzie Ci bardzo wdzięczny.


Widzisz chcialam dobrze .... Oszustki zarabiaja kilka stow a człowiek wysyła za polowe ich ceny ze spr zawartosci i zostaje na lodzie ... Masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz chcialam dobrze .... Oszustki zarabiaja kilka stow a człowiek wysyła za polowe ich ceny ze spr zawartosci i zostaje na lodzie ... Masakra


   No niestety,tak to właśnie tu jest.Oszustki oszukują ludzi na 350 - 400 zł i ciągle znajdują naiwnych.Widzisz ja nie mogę od ponad 3 miesięcy sprzedać za 170 zł mimo,że nie chcę żadnym przedpłat na konto - tylko pobranie i sprawdzenie zawartości.No ale co zrobisz - widocznie oszustki mają dobre gadane - przez lata oszukiwania tak się wyszkoliły,że zawsze kogoś znają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No niestety,tak to właśnie tu jest.Oszustki oszukują ludzi na 350 - 400 zł i ciągle znajdują naiwnych.Widzisz ja nie mogę od ponad 3 miesięcy sprzedać za 170 zł mimo,że nie chcę żadnym przedpłat na konto - tylko pobranie i sprawdzenie zawartości.No ale co zrobisz - widocznie oszustki mają dobre gadane - przez lata oszukiwania tak się wyszkoliły,że zawsze kogoś znają.


To ja chyba swój tez wystawie za 400 moze to cos da i mnie nikt nie oszuka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ja chyba swój tez wystawie za 400 moze to cos da i mnie nikt nie oszuka


   Zawsze możesz spróbować,ale teraz już jest co raz mniej takich, które kupują za taką cenę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze możesz spróbować,ale teraz już jest co raz mniej takich, które kupują za taką cenę...


Zato coraz wiecej takich ktore nie chca byc oszukane a same osZukuja innych naciagajac na niepotrzebne koszty wysyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zato coraz wiecej takich ktore nie chca byc oszukane a same osZukuja innych naciagajac na niepotrzebne koszty wysyłki


  Mówię Ci,że jest to przypadek jeden na milion.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Wink:  ja bralam tabletki artchrotec dopochwowo 3x4 tabletki wzielam w środę w tamtym tygodniu a w piątek dopiero pojawiło się krwawienie ale nie było żadnych skurczy itp dopiero wczoraj czyli praktycznie tydzień od krwawienia pojawiły się skurcze brzucha myslalam ze nie wytrzymam taki bol był krwawienie strasznie obfite a dziś rano cos ze mnie wylecialo chyba to to. Byłam w 8 TC. Tak ze na każda arthrotec inaczej działa u jednej odraU a u drugiej za tydzień dopiero. Jak się nic nie będzie działo po przyjęciu odczekajcie tydzień za nim wezniecie następne  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteście chore i obrzydliwe. Najlepsze, matki z paroma dziećmi zaszły w ciążę i biorą jakieś*gówno by poronić. Może lepiej zabić te żyjące dziecko a kolejne urodzić?! Przecież oszczędzicie swoje zdrowie trochę.
...a no tak przepraszam, bo kurwa wstyd przed sąsiadem chodzić z brzuchem żeby nie gadali i szkoda wydanych pieniędzy przez pare lat na odchowanie pierworodnego....

Jesteście kurwa chore!!!
Szukam po internecie środka na stawy a tu na takie coś trafiłem. Brak słów.
Jakieś kurwa znachorskie metody, w cipe sobie wkładać tabletki na stawy XD Później piszą "coś wypadło" Buahaha.
Kurwa na skrobanke nie stać to się wymyśla huj wie co. Przed sąsiadem wstyd z brzuchem chodzić. Albo i nie bo się*boi męża, rodziców czy opiekunki społecznej i robi to w tajemnicy. Bo prościej zabić nawet narażając swoje zdrowie niż by prawda wyszła na jaw XD Do domu dziecka przecież też wstyd oddać, bo co ludzie powiedzą. Chciałbym by wasze żyjące dzieci się*dowiedziały co zrobiłyście, na szacunek na prawdę nie zasługujecie, a tymbardziej nie nadajecie się*na matki ("co on mówi?! Ja się*nadaje na matkę! On nie zna całej sytuacji i mnie osądza..." buahahaha XD )
By było jasne mnie to pierdoli i nie umoralniam, dosłownie leje na to*

Jeśli odpowiednio uśmiechniecie się w aptece dostaniecie arthrotec bez recepty i to na prawdę dużo lepsza opcja niż kupować*z internetu od huj wie kogo i nie wiadomo za jaką cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

beka jak huj wykiwane na "kase" z przesyłką tyle co 3-4 paczki fajek XD

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko zdecydowane osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie te wpisy że niby on to oszust to właśnie robią prawdziwi oszuści aby oczernić go
Oszuści zmieniają nr tel co kilka dni aby oszukane kobiety do nich nie wydzwaniały z pretensjami
Ten sprzedawca nie zmienia nr tel od 2 lat !!! 
kupowałam u niego już 2 razy i kilka moich koleżanek też !!!  wszystkie przesyłki zawsze są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą a leki w oryginalnych blistrach 
Szczerze go polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

diękuje zo obronę cieszę się że pomogliśmy pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystkie te wpisy że niby on to oszust to właśnie robią prawdziwi oszuści aby oczernić go
> Oszuści zmieniają nr tel co kilka dni aby oszukane kobiety do nich nie wydzwaniały z pretensjami
> Ten sprzedawca nie zmienia nr tel od 2 lat !!! 
> kupowałam u niego już 2 razy i kilka moich koleżanek też !!!  wszystkie przesyłki zawsze są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą a leki w oryginalnych blistrach 
> Szczerze go polecam


Polecenie i po 10 min odpowiedz? ? Super autoreklama. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiliśmy artrotec od pani z tego forum po kilku rozmowach zdecydowaliśmy się na nią ponieważ 
wydała się najbardziej konkretna nie namawiała do zakupu kazała się zastanowić, przemyśleć decyzje 
i proponowała ze sprawdzimy co jest w środku przesyłki zanim zapłacimy. 
Zamówiliśmy w sobotę na wtorek ma dojść oby doszło bo czasu mało
534.647.425

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam.Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. 
Arthrotec 12szt 200zł
Cytotec 12 szt 500zł
edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497 . arthrotec.  Sprzedam op 20 szt .

----------


## Jednorazowo1

Sprzedam jednorazowo 15 tabletek Arthrotec. 
Data ważności tabletek: 17.09.2017
Cena: 150 zł.
Odbiór osobisty we Wrocławiu.
Kontakt na razie wyłącznie mailowy: jednorazowo1@interia.pl


https://zapodaj.net/8b02b7dcd549c.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/00cb0a3610a71.jpg.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JEŚLI NIE CHCECHCESZ PAŚĆ OFIARĄ OSZUSTÓW POŚWIĘĆ CHWILĘ I DOKŁADNIE PRZECZYTAJ TO OGŁOSZENIE !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.

90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

Przeczytaj to dokładnie 

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, taką sprzedażą zajmują się ludzie z półświatka (szara strefa) oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU ABY NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi
Pamiętaj !!!

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY TAKIE JAK NA ZDJĘCIU !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam pytanie do was co po poronieniu? Kiedy dostalyscie miesiaczke? 4lipca dostalam krwawienia na skutek zazycia art i trwalo to 10dni. Mamy 8sierpnia i nic...robilam jeszcze 3testy dla pewnosci po zakonczeniu krwawienia i byly negatywne. Bylam tez w trakcie krwawienia u gin ktory stwierdzil ze macica jest pusta ale okresu brak... Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> JEŚLI NIE CHCECHCESZ PAŚĆ OFIARĄ OSZUSTÓW POŚWIĘĆ CHWILĘ I DOKŁADNIE PRZECZYTAJ TO OGŁOSZENIE !!!
> 
> Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
> 
> 90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!
> 
> CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???
> 
> Przeczytaj to dokładnie 
> ...


Nie dobkonca . wplacilam jednej pani na konto . bralam od niej juz 2razy . Wplacilam wyslalam zdj wplaty ona w ciagu godz wysylala paczke 24h . i moge ja polecic . orginalne tabletki plus nawet paragon . zaufalam jej wplacilam i nie zaluje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450
Kontakt 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustka!
Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
nr telefonu : 603925462
adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 12 szt Cytotec 500zł
> 
> Tel 507.150.272


200 zl za 12 szt Arthrotec? ???!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam zostały mi 2 opakowania arthrotec w biało niebieskim opakowaniu pfizer, jedno opakowanie za 180 zł, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to kurierem pocztex 24, płatne przy odbiorze i oczywiście także możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam jednorazowo 15 tabletek Arthrotec. 
> Data ważności tabletek: 17.09.2017
> Cena: 150 zł.
> Odbiór osobisty we Wrocławiu.
> Kontakt na razie wyłącznie mailowy: jednorazowo1@interia.pl
> 
> 
> https://zapodaj.net/8b02b7dcd549c.jpg.html
> https://zapodaj.net/00cb0a3610a71.jpg.html



wyslalam ci wiad. odpisz jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odkupie Arthrotec od zaufanej osoby pilne!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam odkupie Arthrotec od zaufanej osoby pilne!!


   Zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zelka1233@o2.pl czekam na wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zelka1233@o2.pl czekam na wiadomosc


  Napisałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustka!
Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
nr telefonu : 603925462
adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Chętnie odsprzedam - całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia ja czy ty
Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam na prawde uczciwa pania 575 823 497. Dostalam art w orginalnym opakowaniu z ulotka i nawet paragonem . i poblicznie pani dziękuję!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamówiliśmy artrotec od pani z tego forum po kilku rozmowach zdecydowaliśmy się na nią ponieważ 
> wydała się najbardziej konkretna nie namawiała do zakupu kazała się zastanowić, przemyśleć decyzje 
> i proponowała ze sprawdzimy co jest w środku przesyłki zanim zapłacimy. 
> Zamówiliśmy w sobotę na wtorek ma dojść oby doszło bo czasu mało
> 534.647.425


Paczka przyszła wczoraj ale zle sie czułam i nic nie pisałam już jest po wszystkim . Udało mi sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam zostały mi 2 opakowania arthrotec w biało niebieskim opakowaniu pfizer, jedno opakowanie za 180 zł, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to kurierem pocztex 24, płatne przy odbiorze i oczywiście także możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450
Kontakt 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

Sprzedam cytotec i ru486 wysyłka ze spr.zawartosci płatna przy odbiorze 
10tab cytotec170zl 
10tab cytotec+ru486 350zl 
732 735 806 w razie pytan proszę dZwonic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedanie 12 tab arthrotec zwykły za 100 zł, wysyłka przesyłki kurierem z możliwością śledzenia, płatność przy odbiorze po sprawdzeniu zawartości, możliwy odbór osobisty w Poznaniu. elkaola88@gmail.com

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

Sprzedam CYTOTEC i RU486 wysyłka paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci płatna przy odbiorze lub odbior osobisty 
10tab CYTOTEC 170 zł 
10tab CYTOTEC i Ru 486 350zł
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze spr.zawartosci 22zł65gr
W razie pytan proszę dZwonic udzielę wszystkich informacji jak stosować i odpowiem na inne pytania Mariola 732 735 806

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

Sprzedam CYTOTEC i RU486 wysyłka paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci płatna przy odbiorze lub odbior osobisty 
10tab CYTOTEC 170 zł 
10tab CYTOTEC i Ru 486 350zł
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze spr.zawartosci 22zł65gr
W razie pytan proszę dZwonic udzielę wszystkich informacji jak stosować i odpowiem na inne pytania Mariola 732 735 806

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

Sprzedam cytotec i ru486 wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci płatna przy odbiorze paczka dochodzi do 24/h 
10tab cytotec 170 zł 
10tab cytotec + ru486 350zl 
W razie pyta prosZe dzwonić odpowiem na wszystkie pytania i udzielę informacji jak stosować Mariola 732735806

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

Podaj mi swój numer lub zadzwoń na mój poznany przy ogłoszeniu

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

> Witam odkupie Arthrotec od zaufanej osoby pilne!!


ZadWon na mój numer podany przy ogłoszeniu lub podaj swój

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

> Witam odkupie Arthrotec od zaufanej osoby pilne!!


ZadWon na mój numer podany przy ogłoszeniu lub podaj swój

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co wy z tym cytoteckiem, przecież to sie nie nadaje.. w mniejszym stopniu powoduje skurcze niz arthrotec a ceny hmm... żal troche że jeszcze dołączasz tabletke ru..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie dajcie sie nabrać hna cytotec, mniej zawiera mizoprostolu, natomiast wiecej środka przeciwbólowego co hamuje skurcze, nie ryzykujcie życia!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostało mi opakowanie całe arthrotec, biało niebieskie, marki pfizer, więcej informacji pod adresem kasinekelo1992@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dajcie sie nabrać hna cytotec, mniej zawiera mizoprostolu, natomiast wiecej środka przeciwbólowego co hamuje skurcze, nie ryzykujcie życia!!


Do pani ktora pisze iz CYTOTEC sie nie nadaje 
po pierwsze kazda tabletka zawiera 200 mcg misoprostolu
po drugie to artroteh ma srodek przeciwbolowy tz rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga kasinekelo1992@gmail.com oszustka!!! Oszukala juz nie jedna dziewczynę tutaj, udaje pomocna, żeby tylko zdobyć zaufanie, a zamiast tabletek witaminki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga kasinekelo1992@gmail.com oszustka!!! Oszukala juz nie jedna dziewczynę tutaj, udaje pomocna, żeby tylko zdobyć zaufanie, a zamiast tabletek witaminki


   No właśnie - jakiś czas temu było na tym forum głośno o tej Pani - wiele osób pisało, że zostały przez nią oszukane. Na jakiś czas Pani zniknęła i widzę, że znowu się pojawiła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam recepte na Arthrotec i 10 tab juz wykupionych.
Pisac 725384951

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, pewnie znowu się pojawiła, bo myślala, że już wszyscy o niej zapomnieli, tylu nowych oszustów. Jednak ma pecha, mam nadzieję, że nikogo już nie nabierze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustka!
Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
nr telefonu : 603925462
adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z czystym sumieniem polecam.dzis dostalam paczke . pani godna zaufania 575823497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 2 opakowania Arthrotec zwykły pfizer w biało niebieskim opakowaniu, cena 180 zł plus przesyłka, możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność po, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec posiada taką samą ilość misoprostolu co cytotec czyli 200, natomiast różnica jest taka że arthrotec posiada take 50 g diklofenaku który jest lekiem przeciwbólowym, oraz to że arthrotec jest lekiem na stawy, natomiast cytotec nie posiada diklofenaku, lecz przedawkowamie cytotecu ma ovromne skutki uboczne bo to lek na żołądek, szczeże jak myślicie nad wyborem leku to sie zastanówcie dobrze bo oba leki aby wywołały skurcze macicy trzeba przedawkować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostało mi opakowanie całe arthrotec, biało niebieskie, marki pfizer, więcej informacji pod adresem kasinekelo1992@gmail.com


Spierdalaj stad suko. Zostalo ci opakowanie bo oszukalas dziewczyne. Handelek  juz ci nie pojdzie szmato.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam op 20 szt. Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania lek Arthrotec, 20 tab i 12 tab, są one w biało niebieskim opakowaniu, blistry z datą ważności itp, zakupione na recepte w aptece, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to jest możliwość sprawdzenia i płatność po sprawdzeniu, więcej informacji po adresem mailowym : mbanach0210@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Juz kiedyś sie ogłaszałam. Ponownie mam tabletki na sprzedaż. Arthrotec. Prosze sie kontaktowac pod 537960116. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec z którego nie skorzystałam.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do Was pytanie.Jakie są normalne ceny Arthrotecu? Czy jest możliwe kupienie do za 200 zł z przesyłką i mieć pewność,że osoba jest uczciwa czy lepiej wydać więcej około 300 - 350 zł? Czytając wpisy na tym forum sama nie wiem co mam myśleć....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czym mam się kierować przy zakupie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do Was pytanie.Jakie są normalne ceny Arthrotecu? Czy jest możliwe kupienie do za 200 zł z przesyłką i mieć pewność,że osoba jest uczciwa czy lepiej wydać więcej około 300 - 350 zł? Czytając wpisy na tym forum sama nie wiem co mam myśleć....


" kupilam " za 220 zl pierwszy raz - za pobraniem zwyklym i dostalam rutinoscorbin. Kupilam 2 raz za 180 zl ze spr zawartości dostalam luzem myslalam ze tak ma być ze sie ta pani bala w paczce- to byly inne tabletki. ... I w koncu kupilam za rowne 300 zl. Pani pokryla koszt wysylki i w koncu dostalam Arthrotec!  Czasem warto dołożyć ta stowe i miec spokojne nerwy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czym mam się kierować przy zakupie?


Nie tylko cena.  Poszukaj polecanych pan .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszukal mnie na 200zl !!! I byl kupujacym !! Sam zaproponował wplate na konto wplacil mi w piatek o 17 200 zl ja poleciałam na poczte wyslac paczke bo zobaczylam zdjecie potwierdzenia przelewub.okazalo sie ze oszust ma konto w m banku i przelew byl na poniedziałek rano na sesje o 6 i po wyslaniu zdjecia go usunal a ja mu wyslalam cala paczke arthrotecu !!!!!! 
Jego dane 
piotr pawlicki
ulica jana samsonowicza 19 m 30
20-485 lublin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam prosto z Apteki 12 tabletek Cytotec za 500zł. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty . Tel. 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec.  Oryginalne opakowanie 20 szt . Ulotka w srodku. Kontakt. 575823497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania lek Arthrotec, 20 tab i 12 tab, są one w biało niebieskim opakowaniu, blistry z datą ważności itp, zakupione na recepte w aptece, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to jest możliwość sprawdzenia i płatność po sprawdzeniu, więcej informacji po adresem mailowym : mbanach0210@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakiś czas temu kupowałam całe opakowanie arthrotec od Pani Magdy kontaktowałam sie z nią przez maila : mmmxep@gmail.com wysłała mi zdjęcia dla potwierdzenia, paragon, pokazała mi jak wyglądają blistry z datą ważności, zauważyłem że wczoraj sie ogłosiła więc z całego serca wam ją polecam, sama byłam oszukana i wiem jaki to jest zawód..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty ilość 10 tab spokojnie ci się uda jeśli nie przekroczyłaś 9 tyg zdjęcia dla zainteresowanych sprawdzenie-pobranie 350zł lilarejek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do was pytanie jaka jest  różnica tego art w biało niebieskim  blistrze a tym nie kolorowym szarym zwykłym mimo że tabletki w obu wyglądają tak samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam do was pytanie jaka jest  różnica tego art w biało niebieskim  blistrze a tym nie kolorowym szarym zwykłym mimo że tabletki w obu wyglądają tak samo


Tabletki sa w srebrnych listkach z data ważności i nr serii.  Takie sa oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575823497. Polecam ! Super babeczka !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no ja też kiedyś brałam od Pani Magdy ( mmmxep624@gmail.com ) wszystko przebiegło ok, wysłała mi kod do śledzenia przesyłki dzięki czemu wiedziałam o której godzinie mam sie spodziewać, żadnych przedpłat na konto, sprawdzenie zawartości i płatność po odbiorze, płaciłem wtedy jak dobrze pamiętam 180 zł i za przesyłke ponad 22 zł, polecam Panią Magde.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575823497 ta Pani sobie krzyczy 300 zł..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 575823497 ta Pani sobie krzyczy 300 zł..


Oho zaczyna sie... Pani chwalaca pania magde bedzie najezdzac na druga pania. Fakt jest taki ze sprzedala paczki 3 lub 4 osobom plus mnie . wszyscy ja chwala . Wysyla cale op 20 szt z paragonami . godna polecenia pani 575823497. A jesli ktos twierdzi inaczej to albo to handlarz albo zazdrości.  Ja jej zaufalam i nie zaluje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to jak Ci sprzedała to po co tak często siedzisz na tym forum i ją wychwalasz, raczej powinnaś sobie dać luz i sie zająć swoimi sprawami, chyba że ta Pani od nr 575823497 to Pani, wiele na to wskazuje  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> " kupilam " za 220 zl pierwszy raz - za pobraniem zwyklym i dostalam rutinoscorbin. Kupilam 2 raz za 180 zl ze spr zawartości dostalam luzem myslalam ze tak ma być ze sie ta pani bala w paczce- to byly inne tabletki. ... I w koncu kupilam za rowne 300 zl. Pani pokryla koszt wysylki i w koncu dostalam Arthrotec!  Czasem warto dołożyć ta stowe i miec spokojne nerwy.


po co tracić tyle pieniedzy skoro można zamówić recepte z WOW i mieć arthrotec pewny z apteki w sumie za 150 zł? dziewczyny myślcie to nie boli...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jak Ci sprzedała to po co tak często siedzisz na tym forum i ją wychwalasz, raczej powinnaś sobie dać luz i sie zająć swoimi sprawami, chyba że ta Pani od nr 575823497 to Pani, wiele na to wskazuje


Naucz się cZytać  :Wink:  sprzedala kilku osobom i juz 2 napisaly tu o niej . zazdroscisz ??? Moze to ty mnie oszulakas tydzien temu na 220zl ??? Bo ta pani akurat mi zycie uratowala i wyslala paczke .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może jeszcze ci sromy wilizała, przecież to widać że ty i ona to jedna osoba hehe po co tak byś sie udzielała, weź już sie nie błaźnij dziewcze, tylko sie ogarnij moralnie, a może czas isć do pracy wkońcu by sie apteką nie handlowało  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może jeszcze ci sromy wilizała, przecież to widać że ty i ona to jedna osoba hehe po co tak byś sie udzielała, weź już sie nie błaźnij dziewcze, tylko sie ogarnij moralnie, a może czas isć do pracy wkońcu by sie apteką nie handlowało


Sromy? Bezczelne babsko ! A ty co tu kurwa robisz? Siedzisz jak sep i ludzi jedziesz bo nie udalo ci sie madziu sprzedac towaru???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widze poleciało po ambicji skoro nie wiadomo na jakich podstawach jestem duo, kurwa jebana magia co  :Wink:  idź do tej roboty bo już nie wiesz jak sie bronić, kurwa zrozum to, a jak tak ciężko to zrobić zalej sie wódą i idź spać, no chyba że nawpierdalasz sie cytotecu i se żołądek razem z wrzodami rozpierdolisz, pach!!! żegnam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> widze poleciało po ambicji skoro nie wiadomo na jakich podstawach jestem duo, kurwa jebana magia co  idź do tej roboty bo już nie wiesz jak sie bronić, kurwa zrozum to, a jak tak ciężko to zrobić zalej sie wódą i idź spać, no chyba że nawpierdalasz sie cytotecu i se żołądek razem z wrzodami rozpierdolisz, pach!!! żegnam


Widac ze albo jestes jakas gowniara albo z patologii.  Zalosne  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żałosne dwie handlary się wyzywają..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja zamówiłam za 150 zł paczke miałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i to oryginalny arthrotec 
poprosiłam że mam ciężką sytuacje i nie było problemu 534-647-425

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania lek Arthrotec, 20 tab i 12 tab, są one w biało niebieskim opakowaniu, blistry z datą ważności itp, zakupione na recepte w aptece, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to jest możliwość sprawdzenia i płatność po sprawdzeniu, więcej informacji po adresem mailowym : mbanach0210@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedamopakowanie arthroteku .20 szt . Cena i szczególy pod nr 507 652 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły nie forte, więcej informacji pod adresem mailowym : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec z którego nie skorzystałam.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja nie zamawialam tylko poszlam do lekarza i poprosilam o recepte i zaplacilam 42zl a nie po 200zl jak wy... Jedne sa madre a drugie madrzejsze. Malo tego pani w aptece mine nie oszukala i dostalam art a nie witaminki-to byla pani Paulina-polecam ja, nie posiadam numeru telefonu... A tak powaznie to chyba to forum zgubilo swoj przedni temat...wczesniej dziewczyny sie tu wpieraly,jedna doradzala drugiej a teraz? Wylewacie na siebie hektolitry jadu...i co? Lżej wam jest? To forum ma inny cel niz wy tutaj przedstawiacie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po co tracić tyle pieniedzy skoro można zamówić recepte z WOW i mieć arthrotec pewny z apteki w sumie za 150 zł? dziewczyny myślcie to nie boli...


Dziękuję bla bla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny!!! Zanim zamówicie sprawdźcie kilka źródeł - na pewno bez problemu znajdziecie uczciwą osobę, która sprzeda Arthrotec za 200 zł razem z przesyłką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo to oszuści i zwykli naciągacze, pudełko leków kosztuje miedzy 40 a 50 zeta i dostaniecie w większości aptek bez recepty jak się dobrze zagada


Witam..U mnie ciezko zagadac w aptece..nie chca sprzedac bez recepty.uzywalismy prez..i pekla..wczoraj bylam u ginekologa wypisala mi EllaOne...okazalo sie ze jest bez recepty;-)..Zazylam Potem dla mojej ciekawosci zrobilam tez test ciazowy okazalo sie ze dwie kreski..masakra nie wiem czy ellaone cos pomoze juz..sa rozne opisy..Czy sam arthrotel pomoze usunac niechciana ciaze?Jak sie stosuje i ile trzeba zazyc i z czym..Jezelo ma pani dostep bez problemu to prosze o kupno z wysylka..prosze o odp na emeil malenka2641@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja nie zamawialam tylko poszlam do lekarza i poprosilam o recepte i zaplacilam 42zl a nie po 200zl jak wy... Jedne sa madre a drugie madrzejsze. Malo tego pani w aptece mine nie oszukala i dostalam art a nie witaminki-to byla pani Paulina-polecam ja, nie posiadam numeru telefonu... A tak powaznie to chyba to forum zgubilo swoj przedni temat...wczesniej dziewczyny sie tu wpieraly,jedna doradzala drugiej a teraz? Wylewacie na siebie hektolitry jadu...i co? Lżej wam jest? To forum ma inny cel niz wy tutaj przedstawiacie...


Wie pani co... Sprzedalam 3paczki wszystkie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i wszystkie panie odebraly i sa zadowolone i wszystkie napisaly mi pozytywne opinie a podspodem jakieś handlary oczernialy mnie zeby tylko zareklamowac siebie. Tyle tu zawiść. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie arthrotec i chętnie porozmawiam z kimś kto jest już po 'zabiegu' kontakt roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję bla bla


no co? biedne poszkodowane kobiety bo je 5 razy oszukali na forum na 300 zł. Kurde macie pewny lek za 150 a wy kombinujecie to jak to nazwać - debilizm? ale jakieś handlary zachwalają jak zwykle super sprzedających. Wow- 25e recepta i za 40-50 zł wykupujecie lek. Jeśli ktoś twierdzi że to ściema to wiadomo że to handlarz. Według mnie każdy tu na forum to ściemniacz i naciągacz bo jak można lek wart 40 zł za 300?? Polecam WOW pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie arthrotec, 20 tab za 160 zł, plus przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, więcej informacji pod adresem mailowym : mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam prosto z Apteki 12 tabletek Cytotec za 500zł. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty*. Tel  507.150.272

----------


## nati

witam odsprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotecu , kupilam z ogloszenia tydzien temu jednak natura zrobila swoje i nie musialam ich zazyc , odsprzedam za 200 z wysylka, ewentualnie moge ponegocjowac mozliwa wysylka ze sprawdzeniem i za pobraniem , chce sie tego pozbyc , tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane. 693020241

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 szt. Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja napisałam do WOW dostałam recepte za 25 euro, w pierwszej aptece wykupiłam arthrotec za 50 zł. Jeśli któraś ma jakieś pytania zapraszam : weronika.sabatowicz@wp.pl.
Ps. Zostałam oszukana tu na forum, pisałam do wielu osób z tąd i każda krzyczała sobie od 250 do nawet 400 zl za 12 tabletek! Potem trafiłam na post innej dziewczyny tu na forum o WOW, sprawdziłam i rzeczywiście nie ma żadnych problemów. Pomagają w każdej chwili, odpisują na maile wyczerpująco. Polecam, polecam. polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotec 20szt. Plus ulotka i paragon.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi się udało z art forte za pierwszym razem i kupiłam od pani z tego forum pomogła mi i udzieliła rad jak przyjąć zapłaciłam 150 zł za 12 sztuk. Jednak są uczciwe osoby tu .DZIĘKUJE PANI ALU.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi się udało z art forte za pierwszym razem i kupiłam od pani z tego forum pomogła mi i udzieliła rad jak przyjąć zapłaciłam 150 zł za 12 sztuk. Jednak są uczciwe osoby tu .DZIĘKUJE PANI ALU.


nie ma znaczenia czy zwykly arthrotec czy forte ponieważ różni się tylko zawartością dickofenacu który i tak trzeba wypluć. Także nie wprowadzajcie w błąd. Miałaś szczęście że udało Ci się za 1 razem, ja miałam całe opakowanie i dopiero po 5 dawkach mi się udało. 150 zł za 12 tabletek to i tak drogo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec oryginalnie zapakowany , ulotka  moge porozmawiac na temat zazycia, kupilam je z ogloszenia za 200 sprzedam taniej , mi juz nie sa potrzebne , nie jestem zadna handlarka tylko zwykla kobieta ktorej tabletki sie jednak nie przydaly.693020241

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec z którego nie skorzystałam.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedanie jedno opakowanie arthrotec zwykły tzw 20 tab za 160 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości płatne przy odbiorze, na życzenie moge zdjęcia wysłaś z paragonem, numerem apteki itp. Mbanach0210@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mbanach0210@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wy weźcie ludzie zastanówcie się nad tym co wypisujecie!!! 350 zł za dużo,300 za dużo a już teraz widze,że i 200 to za dużo.Co Wy sobie wyobrażanie,że ktoś Wam będzie Arthrotec za darmo załatwiał?!Co Wy myślicie,że osoby sprzedające pracują w jakiejś fabryce Arthrotecu i mogą go mieć prawie za darmo w dowolnym momencie?Weźcie pod uwagę,że osoba sprzedająca często gęsto musi też "odpalić" innej osobie za załatwienie recepty. Jak jesteście takie mądre to idźcie do lekarza i wypiszcie na babcie albo uśmiechnijcie się w aptece skoro jest to takie proste...
 Możecie sobie darować wyzwiska w moim kierunku ( chociaż wiem,że pewnie sobie nie podarujecie).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idąc Waszym tokiem myślenia - trzeba iść do sklepu i wyzwać ekspedientkę od złodziejek i oszustek za to,że sprzedaje za 15 zł papierosy których produkcja kosztuje 2 - 3 zł za paczkę a wódkę za 30 zł przy kosztach produkcji  ok 5 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha!I jeszcze jedno w tym temacie - ciekawe czy jak byście poszły na zabieg to też byście morde na lekarza wydarły,że jest złodziejem bo bierze za zabieg 2000 - 3000 tysiące mimo,że to dla niego 15 minut roboty?! Nie!!!Byście go w dupe pocałowały za to,że wam życie uratował!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aha!I jeszcze jedno w tym temacie - ciekawe czy jak byście poszły na zabieg to też byście morde na lekarza wydarły,że jest złodziejem bo bierze za zabieg 2000 - 3000 tysiące mimo,że to dla niego 15 minut roboty?! Nie!!!Byście go w dupe pocałowały za to,że wam życie uratował!!!


Taka prawda...ma. Pani rację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. Oryginalne opakowanie 20 sztuk 2blistry . kontakt pod nr 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taka prawda...ma. Pani rację.


    Wiesz,bo już nie mogę czytać tych wpisów.No już bez przesady!!!Rozumiem - napiętnować oszustów, którzy wysyłają puste koperty albo apap, ale wyzywać osoby które chcą 250 czy 300 zł? - no już bez jaj - nie pasuje mi cena to nie kupuję i wszystko na ten temat!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam , mam do odsprzedam nowe opakowanie tego leku zakupione w aptece.  W razie pytań zapraszam do napisania wiadomosci mailowej masia3211@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz,bo już nie mogę czytać tych wpisów.No już bez przesady!!!Rozumiem - napiętnować oszustów, którzy wysyłają puste koperty albo apap, ale wyzywać osoby które chcą 250 czy 300 zł? - no już bez jaj - nie pasuje mi cena to nie kupuję i wszystko na ten temat!


Bo panie sadza ze to charytatywnie sie odbywa ... Zaplaci sie za recepte i lek i za grosze sprzeda i tyle... Jakby to bylo takie proste to kazda by tal zalatwiala... Wiadomo ze kazdy jakis grosz pare zloty chce zarobic nie oszukujmy sie. A jak ktos potRzebuje pomocy to kupi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. Oryginalne opakowanie 20 sztuk 2blistry . kontakt pod nr 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo panie sadza ze to charytatywnie sie odbywa ... Zaplaci sie za recepte i lek i za grosze sprzeda i tyle... Jakby to bylo takie proste to kazda by tal zalatwiala... Wiadomo ze kazdy jakis grosz pare zloty chce zarobic nie oszukujmy sie. A jak ktos potRzebuje pomocy to kupi


   Dokładnie o to chodzi - ktoś ma dostęp to sobie zarabia i tyle - światem rządzi pieniądz i nic tego nie zmieni.Niektórzy nawet nie mają pojęcia jak ciężką kasę zarabia WOW które jest tak strasznie chwalone na tym forum.One też nie działają charytatywnie a czasem odnoszę wrażenie,że wiele osób tak uważa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja napisałam do WOW dostałam recepte za 25 euro, w pierwszej aptece wykupiłam arthrotec za 50 zł. Jeśli któraś ma jakieś pytania zapraszam : weronika.sabatowicz@wp.pl.
> Ps. Zostałam oszukana tu na forum, pisałam do wielu osób z tąd i każda krzyczała sobie od 250 do nawet 400 zl za 12 tabletek! Potem trafiłam na post innej dziewczyny tu na forum o WOW, sprawdziłam i rzeczywiście nie ma żadnych problemów. Pomagają w każdej chwili, odpisują na maile wyczerpująco. Polecam, polecam. polecam!


A pani "weroniki sabatowicz" posty sa tu od tak dawna ze az mnie zastanawia co tu tyle robi?  Jak chciala kupic i kupila to po co jeszcze siedzi na tym forum ? I jak nawiedzona ciagle wypisuje o wow??? Widac ze handlara i reklamuje wow. Wynocha stad !!! Takich tu nie chcemy !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A pani "weroniki sabatowicz" posty sa tu od tak dawna ze az mnie zastanawia co tu tyle robi?  Jak chciala kupic i kupila to po co jeszcze siedzi na tym forum ? I jak nawiedzona ciagle wypisuje o wow??? Widac ze handlara i reklamuje wow. Wynocha stad !!! Takich tu nie chcemy !!!!


Haha Handlara i reklamuje WOW? Przeczytaj 5 razy to co napisałaś  :Big Grin:  Dziewczyna tylko poleca WOW nie ma nic na sprzedaż. Chcemy tu takie osoby, sama też skorzystałam z ich pomocy i faktycznie w każdym momencie można na nich liczyć. I za rozsądną cene, recepta 100 zł i wykupienie 52 zł. A jeśli wypisuje ktoś takie posty na jej temat to widocznie sam jest handlarzem. Niestety właśnie WOW zrobiło konkurencje bo handlarze-naciągacze już nie sprzedają leku za 300 czy 400 zł skoro można go kupić o połowe taniej  :Smile:

----------


## debile

> A pani "weroniki sabatowicz" posty sa tu od tak dawna ze az mnie zastanawia co tu tyle robi?  Jak chciala kupic i kupila to po co jeszcze siedzi na tym forum ? I jak nawiedzona ciagle wypisuje o wow??? Widac ze handlara i reklamuje wow. Wynocha stad !!! Takich tu nie chcemy !!!!


skończyło się handlary!! masz problem ze sprzedaża i obsmarowujesz inne?? wypad stąd jak ci został lek to sobie go zostaw na przyszłość a nie masz problem ze nikt nie chce od ciebie kupić za 300 zł i sie wyżywasz na dziewczynie bo WOW reklamuje i każda tam napisze!! nawiedzona to ty jesteś głupia tempa dzido!! Nie sprzedaż tu leku, wypad !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz,bo już nie mogę czytać tych wpisów.No już bez przesady!!!Rozumiem - napiętnować oszustów, którzy wysyłają puste koperty albo apap, ale wyzywać osoby które chcą 250 czy 300 zł? - no już bez jaj - nie pasuje mi cena to nie kupuję i wszystko na ten temat!


każda dziewczyna która trafia na to forum jest w ciężkiej sytuacji. ale po co od razu na niej zarabiać? nie wierze ze ktoś zapłacił 300 czy 400 zł za wizyte i recepte. I druga sprawa, ktoś idzie do lekarza żeby załatwić to sobie czy dziewczynom z forum? No właśnie, to Ty możesz mieć to za darmo a inna dziewczyna płaci za twoją aborcje, swoją i jeszcze troche bo Ty chcesz coś zarobić? kurwa mać weź sie ogarnij...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustka!
Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
nr telefonu : 603925462
adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oho weronika pisze posty jako 3 inne osoby. Wielkie fanki wow robiace ludzi w chuja ! Jestescie w stanie nasciemniac nawet na uczciwych sprzedawców zeby wykluczyc konkurencje ! Niech sobie nawet po 500 wystawiaja nie twoja sprawa kazdy swój roZum ma ! A wy jak pierdolniete siedzicie na tym forum i napierdalacie tylko komentarze ! Do roboty sie wezcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oho weronika pisze posty jako 3 inne osoby. Wielkie fanki wow robiace ludzi w chuja ! Jestescie w stanie nasciemniac nawet na uczciwych sprzedawców zeby wykluczyc konkurencje ! Niech sobie nawet po 500 wystawiaja nie twoja sprawa kazdy swój roZum ma ! A wy jak pierdolniete siedzicie na tym forum i napierdalacie tylko komentarze ! Do roboty sie wezcie


i wzajemnie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oho weronika pisze posty jako 3 inne osoby. Wielkie fanki wow robiace ludzi w chuja ! Jestescie w stanie nasciemniac nawet na uczciwych sprzedawców zeby wykluczyc konkurencje ! Niech sobie nawet po 500 wystawiaja nie twoja sprawa kazdy swój roZum ma ! A wy jak pierdolniete siedzicie na tym forum i napierdalacie tylko komentarze ! Do roboty sie wezcie


Czekaj czekaj weronika zaraz znowu trochę zolci wyleje...uderz w stol a nozyce sie odezwa... Hamowa i klamczucha jakich malo....pierdoli tylko o tym wow a jak zaplacilam im i zanioslam wydrukowana recepte z maila ktora od nich dostalam za stowr to babka w aptece mnie wysmiala i zapytala czy ja jestem glupia czy z niej glupia robie bo nikt wydrukowanej z maila recepty nie zrealizuje!  Wolalam dac 270zl i dostac Arthrotec niz sie bawic z jebanyn wow ! Nie zastanawia was jaki ona ma w tym interes ze tak ich reklamuje ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie o to chodzi - ktoś ma dostęp to sobie zarabia i tyle - światem rządzi pieniądz i nic tego nie zmieni.Niektórzy nawet nie mają pojęcia jak ciężką kasę zarabia WOW które jest tak strasznie chwalone na tym forum.One też nie działają charytatywnie a czasem odnoszę wrażenie,że wiele osób tak uważa.


Zgadzam sie stronke sobie założyć moga wszyscy i wujka tez mam w Azji podam sie za agencje bo nazwe sie np
SAPC Super Aborcion Perfect Corporation  jesteście naiwne i tyle .
Cudze chwalicie swego nie znacie hahahahahah
Pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam sie stronke sobie założyć moga wszyscy i wujka tez mam w Azji podam sie za agencje bo nazwe sie np
> SAPC Super Aborcion Perfect Corporation  jesteście naiwne i tyle .
> Cudze chwalicie swego nie znacie hahahahahah
> Pozdro


pierdolnieta...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pierdolnieta...


Ja tez zalozevstrone i bede sprzedawac recepty...moze tez pani weronika mnie zareklamuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WOW to nie robienie ludzi w chuja. Ściemniasz Ty, nie ma uczciwych sprzedawców na tym forum ponieważ to jest niezgodne z prawem. Dla mnie nie jesteś konkurencją, zostały mi tabletki ale mam rozum żeby wiedzieć o tym że mogą mi sie jeszcze przydać. I dlatego nic tu nie wystawie. Były przypadki zresztą ze dziewczynie się nie udało i zgłosiła na policje że dostała puste opakowanie  :Smile:  dlatego zastanówcie się czy warto tak się narażać dla 200 zł jeśli możecie pójść siedzieć nawet na 2 lata... kobiecie która dokonała aborcji nic nie grozi ale jeśli jej pomagasz-sprzedajesz arthrotec to tak, możesz siedzieć. oczywiście jeśli ona zezna ze kupiła w tym celu i Ty o tym wiedziałaś. WOW wystawia legalną recepte przez lekarza do tego uprawnionego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW to nie robienie ludzi w chuja. Ściemniasz Ty, nie ma uczciwych sprzedawców na tym forum ponieważ to jest niezgodne z prawem. Dla mnie nie jesteś konkurencją, zostały mi tabletki ale mam rozum żeby wiedzieć o tym że mogą mi sie jeszcze przydać. I dlatego nic tu nie wystawie. Były przypadki zresztą ze dziewczynie się nie udało i zgłosiła na policje że dostała puste opakowanie  dlatego zastanówcie się czy warto tak się narażać dla 200 zł jeśli możecie pójść siedzieć nawet na 2 lata... kobiecie która dokonała aborcji nic nie grozi ale jeśli jej pomagasz-sprzedajesz arthrotec to tak, możesz siedzieć. oczywiście jeśli ona zezna ze kupiła w tym celu i Ty o tym wiedziałaś. WOW wystawia legalną recepte przez lekarza do tego uprawnionego.


Teraz zmieniasz taktyke i probujesz wszystkich nastraszyc ? Haha no smieszna jestes. Ktora apteka realizuje recepty z maila wydrukowane ???? Przeciez tu chodzi o podpis wlasnoreczny i pieczatke lekarza ! I co jeden lekarz wystawia calej polsce ?? Kto w takie głupoty wierzy???! Wole od sprzedawcy kupic nawet za 300 zloty ale miec lek w ręce!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez zalozevstrone i bede sprzedawac recepty...moze tez pani weronika mnie zareklamuje


Na tym forum mase dziewczyn zostało oszukanych przez takie naciągaczki jaką Ty jesteś. Nie twój interes co tu robie, mam to już za sobą i chce pomóc innym dziewczynom żeby nie dały się nabrać na 300 zł skoro mogą mieć pewny legalnie lek za 150 zł. Polecam wow bo mi pomogli. Najpierw zostałam tu oszukana i potem dopiero wpisy tu na forum i innych, wszyscy twierdzili że jedyne 100 % pewne źródło to właśnie WOW. Zaryzykowałam i tak, dostałam recepte i ją wydrukowałam. Dostalam wiadomość że farmaceuta musi zrealizować recepte wystawioną przez lekarza w UE. W razie problemów można powiedzieć że pracujesz za granicą i nie zdążylaś wykupić tam leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Recepta musi zawierać odpowiednie informacje
Nie ma określonego wzoru lub formatu recepty transgranicznej. W większości przypadków recepta używana w Twoim kraju zamieszkania powinna już zawierać wystarczające informacje, aby można było ją zrealizować w innym kraju UE. Dane, które muszą się znaleźć na recepcie transgranicznej:

dane pacjenta: pełne nazwisko i imię, data urodzenia
data wystawienia recepty
dane lekarza wystawiającego receptę: pełne nazwisko i imię, kwalifikacje zawodowe, dane umożliwiające bezpośredni kontakt, adres (w tym kraj) oraz podpis (własnoręczny lub cyfrowy)
nazwa przepisywanego produktu: nazwa powszechnie stosowana (zamiast nazwy handlowej, która może być różna w zależności od kraju), postać (tabletka, roztwór itp.), ilość, dawka (moc) i sposób dawkowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek Cytotec. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Recepta musi zawierać odpowiednie informacje
> Nie ma określonego wzoru lub formatu recepty transgranicznej. W większości przypadków recepta używana w Twoim kraju zamieszkania powinna już zawierać wystarczające informacje, aby można było ją zrealizować w innym kraju UE. Dane, które muszą się znaleźć na recepcie transgranicznej:
> 
> dane pacjenta: pełne nazwisko i imię, data urodzenia
> data wystawienia recepty
> dane lekarza wystawiającego receptę: pełne nazwisko i imię, kwalifikacje zawodowe, dane umożliwiające bezpośredni kontakt, adres (w tym kraj) oraz podpis (własnoręczny lub cyfrowy)
> nazwa przepisywanego produktu: nazwa powszechnie stosowana (zamiast nazwy handlowej, która może być różna w zależności od kraju), postać (tabletka, roztwór itp.), ilość, dawka (moc) i sposób dawkowania.


Jasne i wydrukować z maila. Ladne bajki opowiadasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jasne i wydrukować z maila. Ladne bajki opowiadasz


europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/health/help-from-the-pharmacy/prescript_ion/index_pl



to nie ja, kolejna fikcyjna strona z Azji  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW to nie robienie ludzi w chuja. Ściemniasz Ty, nie ma uczciwych sprzedawców na tym forum ponieważ to jest niezgodne z prawem. Dla mnie nie jesteś konkurencją, zostały mi tabletki ale mam rozum żeby wiedzieć o tym że mogą mi sie jeszcze przydać. I dlatego nic tu nie wystawie. Były przypadki zresztą ze dziewczynie się nie udało i zgłosiła na policje że dostała puste opakowanie  dlatego zastanówcie się czy warto tak się narażać dla 200 zł jeśli możecie pójść siedzieć nawet na 2 lata... kobiecie która dokonała aborcji nic nie grozi ale jeśli jej pomagasz-sprzedajesz arthrotec to tak, możesz siedzieć. oczywiście jeśli ona zezna ze kupiła w tym celu i Ty o tym wiedziałaś. WOW wystawia legalną recepte przez lekarza do tego uprawnionego.


   Co Ty dziewczyno wypisujesz?Dajesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, odbierający podpisuje,że zawartość jest zgodna i gówno mogą Ci zrobić.A kto mi udowodni,że sprzedaję w celu usunięci ciąży?Nastraszyć chciałaś.Nie udało Ci się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za sprzedawanie w necie Bóg wie co grozi ale WOW nic nie grozi za wysyłanie recept na ten sam Arthrotec, który my sprzedajemy....Zajebiście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty dziewczyno wypisujesz?Dajesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, odbierający podpisuje,że zawartość jest zgodna i gówno mogą Ci zrobić.A kto mi udowodni,że sprzedaję w celu usunięci ciąży?Nastraszyć chciałaś.Nie udało Ci się.


nie strasze  :Smile:  dziewczyny są mądre i nie kupią od handlarzy stąd  :Smile:  jeśli ktoś się tak piekli to widać że już długo nie może sprzedać i się denerwuje że ktoś poleca WOW  :Smile:  ojjj bidulki  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/health/help-from-the-pharmacy/prescript_ion/index_pl
> 
> 
> 
> to nie ja, kolejna fikcyjna strona z Azji


hahaha padłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec z którego nie skorzystałam.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie strasze  dziewczyny są mądre i nie kupią od handlarzy stąd  jeśli ktoś się tak piekli to widać że już długo nie może sprzedać i się denerwuje że ktoś poleca WOW  ojjj bidulki


   Nie bój się, nie mam problemu ze sprzedawaniem - chętnych nie brakuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bój się, nie mam problemu ze sprzedawaniem - chętnych nie brakuje.


na pewno, dlatego sie tak denerwujesz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na pewno, dlatego sie tak denerwujesz


Ja tez chetnych mam  :Smile: ) a ty bidulko chyba zazdrościsz co ? Czy wow za malo zysku przynisi?  :Wink:  my sie nie pieklimy tylko zal nam ciebie. Weroniczko  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bój się, nie mam problemu ze sprzedawaniem - chętnych nie brakuje.


Sprzedaje pani Arthrotec?  Prosze o jakis mail lub tel .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na odsprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotecu 20 tab za 160 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, więcej info pod adresem mailowym mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam odsprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotecu , kupilam z ogloszenia tydzien temu jednak natura zrobila swoje i nie musialam ich zazyc , odsprzedam za 200 z wysylka, ewentualnie moge ponegocjowac mozliwa wysylka ze sprawdzeniem i za pobraniem , chce sie tego pozbyc , tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane. 693020241

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedaje pani Arthrotec?  Prosze o jakis mail lub tel .


 Zostaw swój mail - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez chetnych mam ) a ty bidulko chyba zazdrościsz co ? Czy wow za malo zysku przynisi?  my sie nie pieklimy tylko zal nam ciebie. Weroniczko


    Wiesz,żal jej dupe ściska, bo ktoś może zarobić w 2 tygodnie tyle ile ona zarabia w miesiąc tyrając jak dziki osioł na kasie w Biedronce albo Tesco.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;136617]Ja tez chetnych mam  :Smile: ) a ty bidulko chyba zazdrościsz co ? Czy wow za malo zysku przynisi?  :Wink:  my sie nie pieklimy tylko zal nam ciebie. Weroniczko  :Smile: [/QUOTO

Ojj, kurcze nie mam zysku z WOW musze chyba do nich napisać, dlaczego? 

A więc dziewczyny polecam WOW raz jeszcze. Za 25e macie recepte którą bez problemu zrealizujecie w aptece( link podałam wyżej dla niedowiarków) . Za ok 50zł wykupicie arthrotec i macie 100 % pewności ze to nie żadne witaminki i zaoszczędzicie, 300 zł a 150 to według mnie duuża różnica, a po co dawać zarabiać handlarkom  :Smile:  ja skorzystałam z ich pomocy i cały czas miałam z nimi kontakt, dostałam instrukcje jak zażyć, kiedy udać się do szpitala w razie powikłań, nawet PO dostałam kilka wiadomości czy wszystko ok. Polecam polecam polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz,żal jej dupe ściska, bo ktoś może zarobić w 2 tygodnie tyle ile ona zarabia w miesiąc tyrając jak dziki osioł na kasie w Biedronce albo Tesco.


Wlasnie widze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz,żal jej dupe ściska, bo ktoś może zarobić w 2 tygodnie tyle ile ona zarabia w miesiąc tyrając jak dziki osioł na kasie w Biedronce albo Tesco.


fajnie się sobie odpisuje na posty??  :Big Grin:  i właśnie udowodniłaś wszystkim że jesteś oszustką i naciągaczką  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;136629]


> Ja tez chetnych mam ) a ty bidulko chyba zazdrościsz co ? Czy wow za malo zysku przynisi?  my sie nie pieklimy tylko zal nam ciebie. Weroniczko [/QUOTO
> 
> Ojj, kurcze nie mam zysku z WOW musze chyba do nich napisać, dlaczego? 
> 
> A więc dziewczyny polecam WOW raz jeszcze. Za 25e macie recepte którą bez problemu zrealizujecie w aptece( link podałam wyżej dla niedowiarków) . Za ok 50zł wykupicie arthrotec i macie 100 % pewności ze to nie żadne witaminki i zaoszczędzicie, 300 zł a 150 to według mnie duuża różnica, a po co dawać zarabiać handlarkom  ja skorzystałam z ich pomocy i cały czas miałam z nimi kontakt, dostałam instrukcje jak zażyć, kiedy udać się do szpitala w razie powikłań, nawet PO dostałam kilka wiadomości czy wszystko ok. Polecam polecam polecam


A z ta recepta wydrukowana z maila pojechalas do apteki na rozowym jednorozcu. ; p nie zesraj sie tym polecaniem klamczucho weroniczko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz,żal jej dupe ściska, bo ktoś może zarobić w 2 tygodnie tyle ile ona zarabia w miesiąc tyrając jak dziki osioł na kasie w Biedronce albo Tesco.


Ty widzisz ze weroniczka ma nas za 1 osobe? No psycholka jakas...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz,żal jej dupe ściska, bo ktoś może zarobić w 2 tygodnie tyle ile ona zarabia w miesiąc tyrając jak dziki osioł na kasie w Biedronce albo Tesco.


zastanów się co napisałaś. dorabiasz się na dziewczynach z tego forum? współczuje głupoty i żal dziewczyn które się naciągają. to jest cyrk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zastanów się co napisałaś. dorabiasz się na dziewczynach z tego forum? współczuje głupoty i żal dziewczyn które się naciągają. to jest cyrk.


Naciagaja? Chca pomocy to otrzymuja ja . o czym ty piszesz . wow to jest cyrk! A ty chyba malpa .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty widzisz ze weroniczka ma nas za 1 osobe? No psycholka jakas...


Psycholka jesteś Ty. Nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem ani nie znasz przepisów to się nie udzielaj bo sama robisz z siebie idiotke. Jeśli ktoś jest mądry to zagłębi sie w ten temat, poczyta na różnych forach i stronach że bez problemu zrealizować można recepte. Jeśli komuś to nie pasuje bo sam ma na zbyciu i chce sprzedać za 300 zl to ma problem i będzie wciskać kit innym. Żałosne dziewcze. Znajdź sobie robote a nie próbujesz zarobić tu na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naciagaja? Chca pomocy to otrzymuja ja . o czym ty piszesz . wow to jest cyrk! A ty chyba malpa .


Ale po co mają płacić 300 zł skoro mogą mieć ten sam lek za połowe taniej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Psycholka jesteś Ty. Nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem ani nie znasz przepisów to się nie udzielaj bo sama robisz z siebie idiotke. Jeśli ktoś jest mądry to zagłębi sie w ten temat, poczyta na różnych forach i stronach że bez problemu zrealizować można recepte. Jeśli komuś to nie pasuje bo sam ma na zbyciu i chce sprzedać za 300 zl to ma problem i będzie wciskać kit innym. Żałosne dziewcze. Znajdź sobie robote a nie próbujesz zarobić tu na forum.


Denerwujesz sie bo twoje klamstwa wychodza na jaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Denerwujesz sie bo twoje klamstwa wychodza na jaw?


Jakie kłamstwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale po co mają płacić 300 zł skoro mogą mieć ten sam lek za połowe taniej?


Tak albo dostac oszukana recepte z wow i wyrzucic 100zl w bloto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak albo dostac oszukana recepte z wow i wyrzucic 100zl w bloto


nie było jeszcze przypadku żeby wow oszukało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie było jeszcze przypadku żeby wow oszukało


Byl nie jeden ! Nie klam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak można być tak perfidnym żeby wciskać dziewczynom lek wart 50 zł za 300 i jeszcze być z siebie dumnym i się chwalić że zarabia się wiecej niż na kasie w TESCO? To jest szczyt bezczelności... A jaka jest prawdo to druga sprawa( pewnie nic nie mogą sprzedać dlatego tak pyszczą). Każda kobieta jest mądra i doda 2 do 2. Nie będę sie rozpisywać już na temat womenonweb ale handlarki takie perfidne jeszcze nigdy nie były! Nie podejmujcie dziewczyny decyzji zbyt pochopnie, nie kupujcie od pierwszej lepszej handlarki tu z forum... Poczytajcie różne fora, różne strony o zabiegu i wtedy podejmiecie świadomą decyzje. Nie bedziecie wtedy musiały nikogo obwiniać że zostałyście oszukane albo że let był fałszywy i nie zadziałał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byl nie jeden ! Nie klam


Fakt nie dochodziły paczki by były przechwytywane przez celników, ale jakie tu oszustwo? Dawaj dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Fakt nie dochodziły paczki by były przechwytywane przez celników, ale jakie tu oszustwo? Dawaj dalej


Rozdwoilas sie? Piszesz jako 2 rozne osoby ; p jaki masz w tym interes co ? Zwykła dziewczyna juz by temat odpuscila a ty dalej bronisz wow jak lwica. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Fakt nie dochodziły paczki by były przechwytywane przez celników, ale jakie tu oszustwo? Dawaj dalej


to prawda... nie dotarla do mnie paczka. po 3 tyg napisalam do nich i wystawili mi recepte juz wtedy za darmo. w 1 aptece nie mieli arthrotecu na stanie, poszlam do 2 i dostalam bez problemu od reki. dzis przede mna zabieg boje sie jak cholera...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozdwoilas sie? Piszesz jako 2 rozne osoby ; p jaki masz w tym interes co ? Zwykła dziewczyna juz by temat odpuscila a ty dalej bronisz wow jak lwica. ..


nudzi mi sie. ty tez zwykła dziewczyna nie jesteś bo byś w końcu tez odpuściła. WOW mi pomogło a zostałam oszukana tu na forum, taki mam tu interes!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nudzi mi sie. ty tez zwykła dziewczyna nie jesteś bo byś w końcu tez odpuściła. WOW mi pomogło a zostałam oszukana tu na forum, taki mam tu interes!


Tez mi sie nudzi . i mnie wow oszukalo. Skoro cie tu ktos oszukał to pi co tu nadal jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zal mi was obydwie  jesli kobieta jest w potrzebie to nie robi jej roznicy ile zaplaci , a  wy tu dyskutujecie i piszecie bez sensu , laski tu szukaja pomocy a nie czytania waszych wypocin , skonczcie juz to bo jest to zbedne !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez mi sie nudzi . i mnie wow oszukalo. Skoro cie tu ktos oszukał to pi co tu nadal jestes?


żeby ostrzec inne kobiety przed naciągaczkami i oszustkami. mogą mieć lek za połowe ich ceny wiec po mają przepłacać. w jaki sposób wow cie oszukało, jestem bardzo ciekawa? moge ci podac naawet namiar na bezpłatną pomoc prawną bo ja taki otrzymałam właśnie od nich  :Smile:  i w ten sposób jestem na drodze odzyskania pieniędzy od osoby która mnie oszukała. nie ośmieszajcie się, wow jest organizacją która działa już od x lat. jest na kilku portalach polecana wiec to nie jest żadna ściema. recepta też nie jest ściemą kto mądry to już wie. jedyne pewne zrodlo to wlasnie wow. reszta to naciagacze handlarze i oszusci. wyczerpałam temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos szuka sprawdzonej uczciwej pani ktora faktycznie wysyla paczke i 2 listki artroteku w srodku to podaje numer i polecam 575 823 497.
I co najlepsze znalazlam ja na forum  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/health/help-from-the-pharmacy/prescript_ion/index_pl
> 
> 
> 
> to nie ja, kolejna fikcyjna strona z Azji


dla niedowiarków o recepcie z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli ktos szuka sprawdzonej uczciwej pani ktora faktycznie wysyla paczke i 2 listki artroteku w srodku to podaje numer i polecam 575 823 497.
> I co najlepsze znalazlam ja na forum


i interes sie kreci  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie : kamnow199@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zal mi was obydwie  jesli kobieta jest w potrzebie to nie robi jej roznicy ile zaplaci , a  wy tu dyskutujecie i piszecie bez sensu , laski tu szukaja pomocy a nie czytania waszych wypocin , skonczcie juz to bo jest to zbedne !


Pomagamy podjąć im właściwą decyzje  :Smile:  czy wolą zaryzykować i zapłacić 300 zł od handlarzy czy zapłacić 150 zł i mieć pewny lek od WOW  :Smile:  spokojnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupie arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie : kamnow199@wp.pl


Pisz do wow  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisz do wow


na jakiej to jest zasadzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na jakiej to jest zasadzie?


wypełniasz tylko konsultacje reszte sami cie pokierują. nie wiem czy wysyłają już paczki czy tylko wystawiają te recepty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wypełniasz tylko konsultacje reszte sami cie pokierują. nie wiem czy wysyłają już paczki czy tylko wystawiają te recepty


Nie wie bo to sciema. ..wow to oszustwo. Poczytaj forum . w wow stracisz tylko pieniadze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497 - polecają sie handlary, nie słuchajcie takich idiotek co nie mogą sprzedać i szukają idiotek co wezmą za 300 z przelewem na konto bo niby ktoś od nich nie odebrał i boją sie wysyłać za pobraniem, nie wierzcie w takie ściemy !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 575 823 497 - polecają sie handlary, nie słuchajcie takich idiotek co nie mogą sprzedać i szukają idiotek co wezmą za 300 z przelewem na konto bo niby ktoś od nich nie odebrał i boją sie wysyłać za pobraniem, nie wierzcie w takie ściemy !!!


Ta pani juz 2 dziewczyna wyslala paczki. Jestescie bezczelne i zazdrosne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta pani juz 2 dziewczyna wyslala paczki. Jestescie bezczelne i zazdrosne


Nawet niech chce 3tys co to pania obchodzi ? Co za zawisc ludzka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wie bo to sciema. ..wow to oszustwo. Poczytaj forum . w wow stracisz tylko pieniadze


wow oszustwo? co handlaro nie mozesz sprzedac? hahaha i dobrze! najwieksza sciema jaka słyszałam! czytaj forum ze zrozumieniem pustaku to bedziesz wiedziała ze nikogo nie oszukali. tylko takie tepe dzidy wypisuja bzdury bo nie moga sie pozbyc swoich lekow! zła wiadomość handlary wow wam ukruciło i nikt od was nie kupi!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wow oszustwo? co handlaro nie mozesz sprzedac? hahaha i dobrze! najwieksza sciema jaka słyszałam! czytaj forum ze zrozumieniem pustaku to bedziesz wiedziała ze nikogo nie oszukali. tylko takie tepe dzidy wypisuja bzdury bo nie moga sie pozbyc swoich lekow! zła wiadomość handlary wow wam ukruciło i nikt od was nie kupi!


Pojebane fanki wow  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497 handlaro nie broń sie, do roboty lepiej idz a nie gnijesz na zajechanym dupsku, co handelek nie idzie  :Wink:  że sama sie polecasz  :Wink:  weź sie kurwa ogarnij albo zmień numer raz już byłaś widze za to tyrana  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 575 823 497 - polecają sie handlary, nie słuchajcie takich idiotek co nie mogą sprzedać i szukają idiotek co wezmą za 300 z przelewem na konto bo niby ktoś od nich nie odebrał i boją sie wysyłać za pobraniem, nie wierzcie w takie ściemy !!!


dokładnie!! ale jest policja od tego żeby to zgłaszać i nie wiem co te pustaki jeszcze robią na tym forum! i bedą sciemniać jakie to sa wspaniałe, ze je wow oszukali! sie kurwa pytam jak? to nikt nie odpowie!! masakra, do roboty kurwa handlary sie ruszcie a nie jeszcze pyszczycie ze zarabiacie wiecej niż inne w normalnej robocie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pojebane fanki wow


Pojabana jesteś ty handlaro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^

racja widziałam jak sie z niej inni śmieją że sama siebie poleca bo nie może sprzedać..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm... a to nie czasem słynna pani Kamila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hahaha smieszne jestescie. Dziewczyny wchodzą tu po pomoc a nie czytac wasze klotnie . kto chce niech reklamuje woman on web a kto chce niech sam sie ogłasza.  Skad w was tyle nienawisci ??? Po co sie jedna drugiej wtracacie? ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta pani juz 2 dziewczyna wyslala paczki. Jestescie bezczelne i zazdrosne


ciekaweee... jakoś ciężko w to uwierzyć  :Wink:  skąd niby ma lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dam wam wszystkim dobrą rade, nigdy nie róbcie przedpłat na konto!!! Zamawiajcie jak już tylko z numerem śledzenia przesyłki bo tam jest status nadania, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości (kurier pocztex 24) w inne ściemy nie wierzcie. Niech te szmaty wkońcu ruszą rozjebane dupska z domu i pójdą do pracy!!! Codziennie taką wiadomość bd pisała!!! W pracy mam stały dostęp do neta więc nie problem skopiować. Wkońcu szmaty pójdą do roboty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hahaha smieszne jestescie. Dziewczyny wchodzą tu po pomoc a nie czytac wasze klotnie . kto chce niech reklamuje woman on web a kto chce niech sam sie ogłasza.  Skad w was tyle nienawisci ??? Po co sie jedna drugiej wtracacie? ??


moim zdaniem tu się zrobiło przedszkole, jedna się przechwala bo sprzedała tego tyle że nie musi pracować, inna poleca wow i dostaje zjebki bo oszukuje. nie można gdzieś tego zgłosić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dam wam wszystkim dobrą rade, nigdy nie róbcie przedpłat na konto!!! Zamawiajcie jak już tylko z numerem śledzenia przesyłki bo tam jest status nadania, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości (kurier pocztex 24) w inne ściemy nie wierzcie. Niech te szmaty wkońcu ruszą rozjebane dupska z domu i pójdą do pracy!!! Codziennie taką wiadomość bd pisała!!! W pracy mam stały dostęp do neta więc nie problem skopiować. Wkońcu szmaty pójdą do roboty.


a ja polecam WOW bo też te szmaty mają przez nich problem i widać że już im brakuje argumentów  :Big Grin:  najlepszy z dziś; ktoś sobie strone założył i wysyła coś z Azji a my wierzymy że to działa  :Big Grin:  recept ponoć nie można zrealizować. podany jest link że sie da to sie kurwa dalej kłucą że sie nie da  :Big Grin:  kurwaaaa no nie ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do tych co bronia wow , sama nie dawno szukalam tabletek i weszlam na ich strone dlaczego nikt nie napisze o tym ze oprocz zaplaty za recepte , zycza sobie jeszcze pieniazki na wejsciu niby na prowadzenie strony? wiec nie piszczcie tu bzdur ze placisz tylko za recepte i lek , bo prawda jest taka ze te parenascie euro dla nich to tak samo jak zaplacic 200 zl za lek ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przesylki , przeliczajac to sobie dlatego wolalam kupic lek od handlarza !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szmaty ???!!! Jakim ty musisz byc śmieciem i zerem zeby tak kogos nazywac ???!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a kim są ci którzy żerują na czyimiś nieszczęściu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poczekaj przejme sie, już  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dla mnie ci co żerują na czyimś nieszczęściu są czymś gorszym niż szmatami  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

siemanizacja elo kto chce tableteczki do cipeczki ???  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

och jaaaa aż mi cipsko napęcznieje  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a moge brać je do buzi jak spocone kutachy tirowców ?  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiście siostro zakonna  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam odsprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotecu , kupilam z ogloszenia tydzien temu jednak natura zrobila swoje i nie musialam ich zazyc , odsprzedam za 200 z wysylka, ewentualnie moge ponegocjowac mozliwa wysylka ze sprawdzeniem i za pobraniem , chce sie tego pozbyc , tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane. 693020241

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec z którego nie skorzystałam.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do tych co bronia wow , sama nie dawno szukalam tabletek i weszlam na ich strone dlaczego nikt nie napisze o tym ze oprocz zaplaty za recepte , zycza sobie jeszcze pieniazki na wejsciu niby na prowadzenie strony? wiec nie piszczcie tu bzdur ze placisz tylko za recepte i lek , bo prawda jest taka ze te parenascie euro dla nich to tak samo jak zaplacic 200 zl za lek ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przesylki , przeliczajac to sobie dlatego wolalam kupic lek od handlarza !


Jeśli nie wiesz wszybkiego to się nie udzielają.  Chcą darowizne za receptę lub zestaw a nie na prowadzenie strony.  Jak ktoś jest taki głupi to w sumie dopowie zamiast się dowiedzieć wszystkiego w temacie. Brak słów. Nie wierzcie tej kobiecie pewnie już się nieźle dorobił na tym forum ale jej jeszcze mało i wow zrobiło jej konkurencję dlatego tak perfidnie kłamie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz,żal jej dupe ściska, bo ktoś może zarobić w 2 tygodnie tyle ile ona zarabia w miesiąc tyrając jak dziki osioł na kasie w Biedronce albo Tesco.


Widzicie po co są tu na forum handlarze? Żeby nie musieć pracować tylko się dorobic na nieszczęściu innych. Dalej ktoś wierzy ze wow to ściema?  Wiadomo ze niektórym nie pasuje taka konkurencja. Dlatego wszystko obroca  żeby było im dobrze i żeby znaleźli kupujących.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakim prawem wszystkich tu obrazasz , ?! tylko ludzi malo inteligentni posluguja sie takim slownictwem , zapewne jestes 16 letnia gowniara ktora wpadla i nawet nie wie z kim wiec normalne ze dla takiego dzieciaka jak ty skombinowanie  zl to problem bo mamusi nie powiesz przeciez daj na tabletki bo sie sku*wilam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Zanim zacznę swoją wypowiedź, to zaznaczę,że nie mam na celu obrażenia nikogo, nie chcę się kłócić, wyzywać i obrzucać błotem.Do rzeczy - od jakiegoś czasu czytam to forum  pomału przestaję ogarniać o co w tym wszystkim chodzi.Nie rozumiem dlaczego wyzywacie sprzedające dziewczyny od handlar żerujących na ludzkim nieszczęściu.Z tego co się orientuje to handel jest wszędzie tam gdzie jest obrót pieniędzmi,wiec skoro WOW bierze 25 euro za receptę, to też handluje.No tak czy nie?Nie oczerniam WOW,bo wierzę,że jest to poważna,prężnie działająca organizacja i na pewno nikogo nie oszukuje,ale tu też znajdziecie dziewczyny które sprzedadzą całe opakowanie za 200 zł z przesyłką - wystarczy napisać do kilku albo nawet kilkunastu osób. Przecież każdy chce zarobić...
Jeśli ktoś miał by chęć odpowiedzieć na mój post,to bardzo proszę o wypowiedzi osoby,których zasób słów nie kończy się na kurwie,szmacie i dziwce.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakim prawem wszystkich tu obrazasz , ?! tylko ludzi malo inteligentni posluguja sie takim slownictwem , zapewne jestes 16 letnia gowniara ktora wpadla i nawet nie wie z kim wiec normalne ze dla takiego dzieciaka jak ty skombinowanie  zl to problem bo mamusi nie powiesz przeciez daj na tabletki bo sie sku*wilam!


Ty za to posługujesz się słownictwem dużo lepszym. Prawda w oczy kole? Boli dupcia ze Wow ma taniej i dlatego wylewasz żółć na kobiety które polecają ta stronę? A żeby policja Cię  namierzyla i wsadziła ty wstretna klamczucho i naciagaczko!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty za to posługujesz się słownictwem dużo lepszym. Prawda w oczy kole? Boli dupcia ze Wow ma taniej i dlatego wylewasz żółć na kobiety które polecają ta stronę? A żeby policja Cię  namierzyla i wsadziła ty wstretna klamczucho i naciagaczko!


   Dokładnie - o tym samym pomyślałam - komuś zarzuca prostackie słownictwo a sama jest nie lepsza.Niestety jeśli sprzedaje Arthrotec (nie ważne za jaką cenę) to policja raczej jej nie namierz :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Zanim zacznę swoją wypowiedź, to zaznaczę,że nie mam na celu obrażenia nikogo, nie chcę się kłócić, wyzywać i obrzucać błotem.Do rzeczy - od jakiegoś czasu czytam to forum  pomału przestaję ogarniać o co w tym wszystkim chodzi.Nie rozumiem dlaczego wyzywacie sprzedające dziewczyny od handlar żerujących na ludzkim nieszczęściu.Z tego co się orientuje to handel jest wszędzie tam gdzie jest obrót pieniędzmi,wiec skoro WOW bierze 25 euro za receptę, to też handluje.No tak czy nie?Nie oczerniam WOW,bo wierzę,że jest to poważna,prężnie działająca organizacja i na pewno nikogo nie oszukuje,ale tu też znajdziecie dziewczyny które sprzedadzą całe opakowanie za 200 zł z przesyłką - wystarczy napisać do kilku albo nawet kilkunastu osób. Przecież każdy chce zarobić...
> Jeśli ktoś miał by chęć odpowiedzieć na mój post,to bardzo proszę o wypowiedzi osoby,których zasób słów nie kończy się na kurwie,szmacie i dziwce.Pozdrawiam.


Widzi pani to obronczynie wow wszystkich obrażają i wyzywaja...im sie nie przetlumaczy.  Co wiecej oczerniaja wszystkich sprzedajacych klamiac na ich temat zeby tylko nic nie sprzedaly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 szt arthrotecu - sprzedam . Kontakt na maila Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl. Zdecydowanej osobie moge podac numer tel .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzi pani to obronczynie wow wszystkich obrażają i wyzywaja...im sie nie przetlumaczy.  Co wiecej oczerniaja wszystkich sprzedajacych klamiac na ich temat zeby tylko nic nie sprzedaly


   No właśnie o to mi chodzi,że zaczynam się bardzo poważnie zastanawiać nad tym co tu się tak naprawdę dzieje.Wiedziona tymi przemyśleniami postanowiłam przeprowadzić taki mały eksperyment - napisałam do kilkunastu osób (w tym miejscu przepraszam dziewczyny za zawracanie głowy) ogłaszających się - tylko jedna chciała przedpłaty na konto i to na poczet przesyłki.Owszem,ceny były różne i 350 i 300 i 250,ale bez problemu znalazłam kilka osób,które chciały 200 zł z przesyłką i bez problemu chciały wysłać przesyłkę pobraniową ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłaceniem. I nadal nie wiem o co tu chodzi....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie o to mi chodzi,że zaczynam się bardzo poważnie zastanawiać nad tym co tu się tak naprawdę dzieje.Wiedziona tymi przemyśleniami postanowiłam przeprowadzić taki mały eksperyment - napisałam do kilkunastu osób (w tym miejscu przepraszam dziewczyny za zawracanie głowy) ogłaszających się - tylko jedna chciała przedpłaty na konto i to na poczet przesyłki.Owszem,ceny były różne i 350 i 300 i 250,ale bez problemu znalazłam kilka osób,które chciały 200 zł z przesyłką i bez problemu chciały wysłać przesyłkę pobraniową ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłaceniem. I nadal nie wiem o co tu chodzi....


Chodzi o to ze sa tu fanatyczki wow ktore kiedys same szukaly pomocy a teraz tylko robia tu zamieszanie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o to ze sa tu fanatyczki wow ktore kiedys same szukaly pomocy a teraz tylko robia tu zamieszanie....


I już chyba zaczynam rozumieć o co tu chodzi....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I już chyba zaczynam rozumieć o co tu chodzi....


To znaczy ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To znaczy ???


  Przepraszam ( być może się mylę),ale wydaje mi się,że faktycznie są tu jakieś naganiaczki WOW - przecież oni też pobierają opłaty - jedna osoba to są "grosze" ale 10 czy 20 to już jest całkiem dobry pieniądz.Wybaczcie(jestem zupełnie bezstronną osobą) ale takie jest moje zdanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

abletki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450
Kontakt 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedawca z ogłaszamy24 dr Janusz 503 344 300  oszust !!! nic nie kupować od niego !!!! wysyła pocięte gazety i jeszcze straszy że umieści moje dane w internecie że chciałam zrobić aborcję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust !!!! z Ogłaszamy24 tel 607 714 319
oszukał mnie na 400zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam ( być może się mylę),ale wydaje mi się,że faktycznie są tu jakieś naganiaczki WOW - przecież oni też pobierają opłaty - jedna osoba to są "grosze" ale 10 czy 20 to już jest całkiem dobry pieniądz.Wybaczcie(jestem zupełnie bezstronną osobą) ale takie jest moje zdanie.


To jest smieszne co wy wymyslacie. Wow nie placi za naganianie klientow, skad wy to bierzecie? Naganiaczki sa takie bezczelne? To prosze przejrzec kilka stron forum. Mega uczciwa pani dorabia sie tu na forum i bezczelnie smieje sie z nas ze zarabia wiecej niz reszta normalnie pracujacych. Rozumiem jak dziewczynie zostaly tabletki z zabiegu i chce sie ich pozbyci sprzedaje kilka tabletek lub opakowanie. Ale jak ktos zarabia tyle pieniedzy to skad niby ma tyle leku? Czy moze oszukuje dziewczyny sie nabieraja a ona jeszcze sie bezczelnie nasmiewa z Ciebie ze jak glupia to i za 300 zl kupi. Rozumiem pieniadze najwazniejsze, ale kurde bez jaj. Tak perfidnym być to masakra... Przepraszam kak kogos urazilam ale insczej nie umiem tego nazwac. To juz jest bydlo. A jeszcze niestworzone rzeczy beda wymyslac o wow i w ogole. A ja zeby jeszcze podniesc cisnienie powiem tak recepta z WOW kosztuje 25e i wykupienie leku 50 zl. Po co przeplacac? Sprzedajacy maja problem wiec kazda bzdure wymysla, kazda rzecz tak obroca ze czasem sama zaczynam w to wierzyc. Ciekawe ile osob mnie za to zbeszta, albo raczej ile komentarze napisze mi 1 sprzedajacy podajacy sie za kilka poszkodowanych osob przez WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakim prawem wszystkich tu obrazasz , ?! tylko ludzi malo inteligentni posluguja sie takim slownictwem , zapewne jestes 16 letnia gowniara ktora wpadla i nawet nie wie z kim wiec normalne ze dla takiego dzieciaka jak ty skombinowanie  zl to problem bo mamusi nie powiesz przeciez daj na tabletki bo sie sku*wilam!


Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust !!!!!!! Ham i cwaniak !!!
Jesli nie chcecie byc oszukane nic nie kupujcie i nie sprzedawajcie mu !!
Dane : 
Kornel Kiżewski
Ul lubichowska 86/1
83-200
Starogard gdanski 
Nr konta 89 1060 0076 0000 3130 0141 7578
Numer tel 533 534 723 oszust !!!!!
Sprawe zgłosiłam na policje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam prosto z Apteki 12 tabl Cytotec za 500zł.
Odbiór osobisty oraz wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki.
Kontakt :  789.132.631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam  Arthrotec. Opakowanie. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam odsprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotecu , kupilam z ogloszenia tydzien temu jednak natura zrobila swoje i nie musialam ich zazyc , moge ponegocjowac mozliwa wysylka ze sprawdzeniem i za pobraniem , chce sie tego pozbyc , tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane. 693020241

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedawca z ogłaszamy24 dr Janusz 503 344 300  oszust !!! nic nie kupować od niego !!!! wysyła pocięte gazety i jeszcze straszy że umieści moje dane w internecie że chciałam zrobić aborcję


  Kolejna rzecz której nie ogarniam. Dlaczego Wy mimo setek a może i tysięcy ostrzeżeń nadal wpłacacie pieniądze na konta zanim dostaniecie towar? Przecież dopóki będziecie tak robić, to oszuści ciągle będą się dorabiać na ludziach, którzy są w potrzebie.
 Robicie tak a później się oburzacie, że jedna na drugie mówią, że są głupie. A jak coś takiego nazwać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, niedawno trafilam na te forum bo jak wiekszosc potrzebowalam pomocy. Trafilam na przemila pania ktora zapewniala ze we wszystkim pomoze, caly dzien poswieci dla mnie zeby kontrolowac caly zabieg, oczywiscie telefonicznie. Zaufalam jej, byl to juz 8 tydz. Pieniadze przelalam i dostalam co? Perfume za 15 zl, powiedziala ze jesli zglosze sprawe na policje to pojde siedziec za probe dzieciobojstwa. Potem juz wiedzialam nie warto ufac handlarzom z tego forum. Trafilam na WOW i dostałam recepte za 25 euro. Nastepnego dnia ja wykupilam. Teraz jestem juz po wszystkim i szczerze wszystkim polecam. Jesli ktos ma malo czasu to moim zdaniem jedyne rozsadne wyjscie. Pozdrawiam

Ps. Nie pisze tego zeby reklamowac WOW, po prostu moze pomoge innej kobiecie zeby nie dala sie nabrac na te wszystkie klamstwa ktore sie tu wypisuje o WOW. Kazda z nas ma swoj rozum i sama oceni co jest najrozsadniejsze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, niedawno trafilam na te forum bo jak wiekszosc potrzebowalam pomocy. Trafilam na przemila pania ktora zapewniala ze we wszystkim pomoze, caly dzien poswieci dla mnie zeby kontrolowac caly zabieg, oczywiscie telefonicznie. Zaufalam jej, byl to juz 8 tydz. Pieniadze przelalam i dostalam co? Perfume za 15 zl, powiedziala ze jesli zglosze sprawe na policje to pojde siedziec za probe dzieciobojstwa. Potem juz wiedzialam nie warto ufac handlarzom z tego forum. Trafilam na WOW i dostałam recepte za 25 euro. Nastepnego dnia ja wykupilam. Teraz jestem juz po wszystkim i szczerze wszystkim polecam. Jesli ktos ma malo czasu to moim zdaniem jedyne rozsadne wyjscie. Pozdrawiam
> 
> Ps. Nie pisze tego zeby reklamowac WOW, po prostu moze pomoge innej kobiecie zeby nie dala sie nabrac na te wszystkie klamstwa ktore sie tu wypisuje o WOW. Kazda z nas ma swoj rozum i sama oceni co jest najrozsadniejsze


    Ale wystarczy tylko powiedzieć, że jeśli przesyłka nie będzie pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem, to rezygnujesz z zakupu i wszystko na ten temat. To naprawdę takie trudne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale wystarczy tylko powiedzieć, że jeśli przesyłka nie będzie pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem, to rezygnujesz z zakupu i wszystko na ten temat. To naprawdę takie trudne?


Teraz wiem ze nie. Wtedy zalezalo mi na czasie i tak jak mowie ta kobieta mowila w taki sposob ze jej zaufalam. Nie jedna dziewczyna sie nabrala wiec nie naskakuj na mnie. Dopoki mnie to nie spotkalo to nie sadzilam ze ktos moze byc takim chamem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuje arthrotec, najlepiej całe opakowanie. Jakie źródło najpewniejsze, co polecacie? Jak wyglada caly zabieg? Blagam o pomoc  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie radze kupować - oszust. Prosze poczytać o nim we wcześniejszych postach.


a mnie pomógł ... dziwne że z taką namiętnością go oczerniasz .... pewnie sam jesteś oszustem i oczerniasz uczciwego sprzedawcę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a mnie pomógł ... dziwne że z taką namiętnością go oczerniasz .... pewnie sam jesteś oszustem i oczerniasz uczciwego sprzedawcę


ja tez zostalam oszukana
Nie wprowadzaj w blad zlodzieju!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuje arthrotec, najlepiej całe opakowanie. Jakie źródło najpewniejsze, co polecacie? Jak wyglada caly zabieg? Blagam o pomoc


Mozesz probowac szukac uczciwego sprzedawcy tu na forum ale to graniczy z cudem ze za rozsadna cene dostaniesz prawdziwy lek. Jesli zalezy Ci na czasie pisz do WOW, najszybciej , najtaniej , najpewniej. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:  a i pamietaj ze recepta razem z wykupieniem to ok 150 zl nie daj sie naciagnac na wieksza kwote od pseudo sprzedajacych tu z forum  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam rowniez WOW  :Smile:  nie ma żadnych problemow z zrealizowaniem recepty. Musialam tylko poczekac do nastepnego dnia bo nie mieli arthrotecu na stanie. Nie chce nikogo obrazac ani reklamowac. Pisalam do kilku osob tu z forum i 3 wyslaly mi to samo zdjecie arthrotecu a kolejne rzadaly przedplat na konto bo nie chca byc oszukane. To wszystko bylo dziwne az trafilam na strone womenonweb. Powodzenia dziewczyny ja mam nadzieje ze bede miala juz to dzis za soba, trzymajcie kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co tu się dzieje dziewczyny sprzedaje tabletki od roku zasada jest prosta jeżeli zamawiajcie cokolwiek to poproscie najpierw o zdiecia na meila jeżeli sprzedawca jest uczciwy to je wyślę po drugie nigdy nie wplacajcie pieniędzy na konto najpierw przesyłka poczta Polska ze sorawdzeniem zawartosci jeżeli lek jest w listku oryginalne zapakowany to dopiero płacicie cytotec i artroteh jest tylko i wyłącznie w listku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co tu się dzieje dziewczyny sprzedaje tabletki od roku zasada jest prosta jeżeli zamawiajcie cokolwiek to poproscie najpierw o zdiecia na meila jeżeli sprzedawca jest uczciwy to je wyślę po drugie nigdy nie wplacajcie pieniędzy na konto najpierw przesyłka poczta Polska ze sorawdzeniem zawartosci jeżeli lek jest w listku oryginalne zapakowany to dopiero płacicie cytotec i artroteh jest tylko i wyłącznie w listku


A można wiedziec skad masz arthrotec? Takie duze ilosci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuje arthrotec, najlepiej całe opakowanie. Jakie źródło najpewniejsze, co polecacie? Jak wyglada caly zabieg? Blagam o pomoc


150 zl kosztuje recepta z wykupieniem od WOW. Nie orientuje sie po ile handlarze sprzedaja ale mysle ze cena zbytnio nie odbiega wiec wybor nalezy do Ciebie. Kazda z nas jest inna wiec nie powiem jak zareagujesz. Moze byc nawet tak ze arthrotek nie zadziala. U mnie sie udalo za 2 razem, mialam silne krwawienie przez ok 2 dni potem juz tylko lekkie plamienie. Oczywiscie skurcze bol brzucha dreszcze biegunka. Ale nie jest tak strasznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuje arthrotec, najlepiej całe opakowanie. Jakie źródło najpewniejsze, co polecacie? Jak wyglada caly zabieg? Blagam o pomoc


Posiadam mizoprostol-8 tabletek, jeśli chcesz wyślę Ci zdjęcia i opowiem co i jak. Kupiłam je na women on web, ale nie są mi potrzebne. Sprzedam za 220 zl plus koszty przesylki okolo 10 zl albo i mniej.
Jak chcesz opd na julitasmal1@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam mizoprostol-8 tabletek, jeśli chcesz wyślę Ci zdjęcia i opowiem co i jak. Kupiłam je na women on web, ale nie są mi potrzebne. Sprzedam za 220 zl plus koszty przesylki okolo 10 zl albo i mniej.
> Jak chcesz opd na julitasmal1@gmail.com


Czy 8 tabletek wystarczy? Wszedzie jest napisane ze trzeba min 12...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy 8 tabletek wystarczy? Wszedzie jest napisane ze trzeba min 12...



Mam jeszcze jedną tabletkę mifepristone. Do tego wystarczy 6 tabletek misoprostolu. Ja usunelam pierwsza ciaze usunelam tylko misoprostolem 6 tabletek. Na women on web masz napisane tak:


W jaki sposób należy zażyć lekarstwa?

Aby przerwać ciążę, lekarstwa należy zażyć w następujący sposób:

Najpierw połknij 1 tabletkę Mifepristone. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.
Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.
4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuje arthrotec, najlepiej całe opakowanie. Jakie źródło najpewniejsze, co polecacie? Jak wyglada caly zabieg? Blagam o pomoc


   Posiadam, odsprzedam za rozsądną cenę. Jak nadal jesteś zainteresowana, to zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam jeszcze jedną tabletkę mifepristone. Do tego wystarczy 6 tabletek misoprostolu. Ja usunelam pierwsza ciaze usunelam tylko misoprostolem 6 tabletek. Na women on web masz napisane tak:
> 
> 
> W jaki sposób należy zażyć lekarstwa?
> 
> Aby przerwać ciążę, lekarstwa należy zażyć w następujący sposób:
> 
> Najpierw połknij 1 tabletkę Mifepristone. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.
> Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.
> 4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.


O czyli masz zestaw z wow? W takim razie jestem chetna prosze o kontakt kamnow199@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuje arthrotec, najlepiej całe opakowanie. Jakie źródło najpewniejsze, co polecacie? Jak wyglada caly zabieg? Blagam o pomoc


witam mam 12 tabletek , kupilam ale skorzystalam , moge wyslac za pobraniem i za sprawdzeniem zawartosci ,jesli jestes chetna napisz 693020241

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NIE skorzystalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec z którego nie skorzystałam.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam 10 tabletek. Dam rade poronic? Po ile tabletek brać bo wszędzie piszą że po 4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam 10 tabletek. Dam rade poronic? Po ile tabletek brać bo wszędzie piszą że po 4


   Nie chcę Cie martwić,ale może Ci nie wystarczyć. 4 tabletki co 3 godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedawca z ogłaszamy24 dr Janusz 503 344 300  oszust !!! nic nie kupować od niego !!!! wysyła pocięte gazety i jeszcze straszy że umieści moje dane w internecie że chciałam zrobić aborcję


   To mogłaś pajacowi walnąć kontrę,że jak tak to Ty zgłosisz jego ogłoszenia do Naczelnej Izby Lekarskiej :Smile: .Czytałam jego ogłoszenia - debil - inaczej tego się nie da nazwać.Emerytowany lekarz błahahaha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotecu 20szt. Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z Apteki.
12 szt 500zł. Odbiór osobisty oraz wysyłka. 
Tel  789.132.631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie sobie zamowilam te tabletki, 
Czy tam jest opis jak je brac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie sobie zamowilam te tabletki, 
> Czy tam jest opis jak je brac?


Na stronie wow masz dokladny opis jak stosowac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam proszę o opinie  724-658-276  któraś zamawiala od tej Pani?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam proszę o opinie  724-658-276  któraś zamawiala od tej Pani?


Ja polecam ta pania 575 823 497.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 sztuk Arthrotec  . plus ulotka i paragon . 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam proszę o opinie  724-658-276  któraś zamawiala od tej Pani?


To nie jest dobry pomysl pytac o opinie na forum, anonimowo odpisze Ci sprzedajacy podajac sie za 3 rozne osoby. Najlepiej popros o przesylke za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, w innym przypadku wiadomo ze chce Cie oszukac. Nie wierz w zadne bajki ze sie boi ze nie odbierzesz i bedzie stratny 40 zl. Tacy ludzie to naciagacze. Badz pewna ze jesli wyslesz pieniadze wczesniej kontakt sie urwie albo beda grozby ze pojdziesz siedziec za dzieciobojstwo i takie tam. Jesli sie boisz nadal proponuje napisac do WOW. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:  

Ps. Pamietaj ze lek razem z recepta z WOW kosztuje ok 150 zl. Nie daj sie naciagnac na duzo wieksza kwote, 300 zl to zdecydowanie za duzo a wiekszosc tu tak sie ceni  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Ostrzegam wszystkich przed oszustką, przez którą musiałam jechać do Słowacji, czekałam 10 dni i nic - zero byłam załamana  :Frown: . 
Zamówiłam u Pani z CZĘSTOCHOWY, która identyfikuje się numerami konta/telefonu/mailami:

Nr. Telefonu:
- 575 823 497
- 507 652 075
- 781 278 014

Adres email @:
- wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

Numer konta bankowego:
- 65 1140 2004 0000 3702 7605 7843

Dane tej osoby:
Wiktoria Mastalerz
ul. Wielka 9a
42-200 Częstochowa

lub

Ania Kuś
ul. Szkolna 3/3
42-200 Częstochowa

Nalega na przedpłatę zatytułowaną: WPŁATA ZA BUTY
Nie chce wysłać z pobraniem i sprawdzeniem, po wpłacie Was oszuka. Mogę pokazać wszystkie wiadomości mailowe i sms od tej kłamczyni i oszutki, która zostawiła mnie na lodzie  :Frown:  :Frown: 

OSZUTKA!
PODAJE WAM WSZYSTKIE DANE I WYSTRZEGAM PRZED TĄ PANIĄ!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak uzyskać receptę z WOW? to już 8 tydzień, czas nagli  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie! Ostrzegam wszystkich przed oszustką, przez którą musiałam jechać do Słowacji, czekałam 10 dni i nic - zero byłam załamana . 
> Zamówiłam u Pani z CZĘSTOCHOWY, która identyfikuje się numerami konta/telefonu/mailami:
> 
> Nr. Telefonu:
> - 575 823 497
> - 507 652 075
> - 781 278 014
> 
> Adres email @:
> ...


Wie pani co ? Pani z tego maila ma zupełnie inny nr. Wyslala mi paczke ze spr zawartosci za 200 zl .czemu pani tak klamie???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Kupiłam 2paczki Arthrotecu. 1 zuzylam ( dokladnie 16tabl) mam jedna cala paczke czyli 2listki - 20sztuk . sprzedam cale opakowanie.  Kontakt na mailu 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak uzyskać receptę z WOW? to już 8 tydzień, czas nagli


Na ich stronie trzeba wypelnic konsultacje. Potem dostaniesz od nich maila i popros o recepte  :Smile:  ja ja dostalam tego samego dnia po wyslaniu darowizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wie pani co ? Pani z tego maila ma zupełnie inny nr. Wyslala mi paczke ze spr zawartosci za 200 zl .czemu pani tak klamie???


Nikt tu nie klamie no chyba za pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt tu nie klamie no chyba za pani


No bardzo dziwne bo ja mam maile i sms od tej pani. Dostalam paczke ze sprawdzeniem i koszt byl 200zl ...wiec po co pani dalej klamie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No bardzo dziwne bo ja mam maile i sms od tej pani. Dostalam paczke ze sprawdzeniem i koszt byl 200zl ...wiec po co pani dalej klamie


Ja zostalam oszukana i nie klamie. Jesli pani nie oszukala to ma pani szczescie. Zglosilam sprawe juz na policje i chce tylko ostrzec inne kobiety. Prosze nie dac sie nabrac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już jestem po wszystkim. Był to aż 8 tydzień. (Jeśli ktoś chce usunąć ciążę to najlepiej, żeby zrobił to wcześniej, widok w tak zaawansowanej ciąży był okropny! Musi to być bardzo głęboko przemyślana decyzja!) Wzięłam ok 11 pierwszą dawkę, 4 tabletki pod język. Wystąpiła gorączka i dreszcze, prawie nie krwawiłam, po 2h gorączka spadła. Zjadłam jakieś ciastko - bo już byłam bardzo głodna i piłam sporo herbaty. Myślałam, że coś robię nie tak, bo nie byłam pewna czy rozpuszczam wszystkie tabletki. Po 3h kolejna dawka 4 tabletek pod język, znów wystąpiła gorączka, pojawiła się biegunka, ale nic poza tym się nie działo, nie krwawiłam mocno. Dopiero jak się poruszałam i zaczęłam przeć na toalecie, to wszystko ze mnie wyleciało. Nie brałam kolejnej dawki. Strasznie krwawiłam, skrzepy i "galareta" to normalny widok. Mój chłopak mnie wspierał, denerwował się bardziej niż ja. Potem, jeszcze parę dni po wszystkim bolał mnie brzuch, poza tym bardzo płakałam - to jest objaw spadku wysokiego poziomu hormonów po 8 tygodniu ciąży, więc nie ma się co tym martwić. Po jakimś czasie wszystko przechodzi. Krwawi się i ma się skórcze jeszcze parę dni, ponieważ rana w brzuchu się goi i oczyszcza. Nie wykonywałam żadnych badań po zabiegu ani nie byłam u ginekologa, żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko ok, ponieważ jestem pewna, że cała się oczyściłam.

Trzymam za Was kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja już jestem po wszystkim. Był to aż 8 tydzień. (Jeśli ktoś chce usunąć ciążę to najlepiej, żeby zrobił to wcześniej, widok w tak zaawansowanej ciąży był okropny! Musi to być bardzo głęboko przemyślana decyzja!) Wzięłam ok 11 pierwszą dawkę, 4 tabletki pod język. Wystąpiła gorączka i dreszcze, prawie nie krwawiłam, po 2h gorączka spadła. Zjadłam jakieś ciastko - bo już byłam bardzo głodna i piłam sporo herbaty. Myślałam, że coś robię nie tak, bo nie byłam pewna czy rozpuszczam wszystkie tabletki. Po 3h kolejna dawka 4 tabletek pod język, znów wystąpiła gorączka, pojawiła się biegunka, ale nic poza tym się nie działo, nie krwawiłam mocno. Dopiero jak się poruszałam i zaczęłam przeć na toalecie, to wszystko ze mnie wyleciało. Nie brałam kolejnej dawki. Strasznie krwawiłam, skrzepy i "galareta" to normalny widok. Mój chłopak mnie wspierał, denerwował się bardziej niż ja. Potem, jeszcze parę dni po wszystkim bolał mnie brzuch, poza tym bardzo płakałam - to jest objaw spadku wysokiego poziomu hormonów po 8 tygodniu ciąży, więc nie ma się co tym martwić. Po jakimś czasie wszystko przechodzi. Krwawi się i ma się skórcze jeszcze parę dni, ponieważ rana w brzuchu się goi i oczyszcza. Nie wykonywałam żadnych badań po zabiegu ani nie byłam u ginekologa, żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko ok, ponieważ jestem pewna, że cała się oczyściłam.  
> 
> Trzymam za Was kciuki


 jak mozesz stwierdzic ze calkowicie cie oczyscilas skoro nie jestes lekarzem ? proponuje umowic sie do ginekologa na kontrol ot tak , mimo wszystko grozi to zakazeniem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam odsprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotecu , kupilam z ogloszenia tydzien temu jednak natura zrobila swoje i nie musialam ich zazyc , moge ponegocjowac mozliwa wysylka ze sprawdzeniem i za pobraniem ,  , tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane. 693020241

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Kupiłam 2paczki Arthrotecu. 1 zuzylam ( dokladnie 16tabl) mam jedna cala paczke czyli 2listki - 20sztuk . sprzedam cale opakowanie. Kontakt na mailu 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam proszę o opinie  724-658-276  któraś zamawiala od tej Pani?


Witam Cię ja zamawiałam u tej pani bardzo fajny kontakt z nią miałam  paczkę przesłała mi ze sprawdzeniem zawartości byłam bardzo zadowolona leki brałam jakiś 3 może 4 miesiące temu  na usg lekarz nic nie zobaczył a teraz znowu byłam w potrzebie no nie tyle ja co moja siostra i byłam bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczona ze pani ma dalej ten sam numer zamówiłam i czekam na paczę ma być na wtorek pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Cię ja zamawiałam u tej pani bardzo fajny kontakt z nią miałam  paczkę przesłała mi ze sprawdzeniem zawartości byłam bardzo zadowolona leki brałam jakiś 3 może 4 miesiące temu  na usg lekarz nic nie zobaczył a teraz znowu byłam w potrzebie no nie tyle ja co moja siostra i byłam bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczona ze pani ma dalej ten sam numer zamówiłam i czekam na paczę ma być na wtorek pozdrawiam


Ale sie pieknie handlary reklamuja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;136896]Ale sie pieknie handlary reklamuja.[/QU 

proponuje kupic sobie masc na bol dupy , bo widze ze sciska!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale sie pieknie handlary reklamuja.


proponuje kupic sobie masc na bol dupy , bo widze ze sciska!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proponuje kupic sobie masc na bol dupy , bo widze ze sciska!


Po co te nerwy? Widac kiedy ktos sie reklamuje. W tym co tamta pani napisala nie ma nic obrazliwego wiec czemu TY obrazasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co te nerwy? Widac kiedy ktos sie reklamuje. W tym co tamta pani napisala nie ma nic obrazliwego wiec czemu TY obrazasz?


   Tutaj to już jest normalka - większość wyzywa się i obraża na wzajem. Ja natomiast uważam, że jak ktoś ma dostęp i się nie boi to niech sobie handluje - nikt nikogo do niczego nie zmusza. Nie pasuje mi cena u osoby sprzedającej to pisze do WOW o receptę i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tutaj to już jest normalka - większość wyzywa się i obraża na wzajem. Ja natomiast uważam, że jak ktoś ma dostęp i się nie boi to niech sobie handluje - nikt nikogo do niczego nie zmusza. Nie pasuje mi cena u osoby sprzedającej to pisze do WOW o receptę i tyle.


Ja tez tak uwazam. Tylko wlasnie te osoby ktore do niedawna sprzedawaly bez problemu za 300 zl teraz maja problem i wymyslaja nie stworzone rzeczy na WOW. Moze stad taka agresja? Poza tym coraz wiecej jest oszukanych osob wlasnie przez osoby z forum i tym bardziej sie denerwuja ze ktos wypisuje ich dane na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez tak uwazam. Tylko wlasnie te osoby ktore do niedawna sprzedawaly bez problemu za 300 zl teraz maja problem i wymyslaja nie stworzone rzeczy na WOW. Moze stad taka agresja? Poza tym coraz wiecej jest oszukanych osob wlasnie przez osoby z forum i tym bardziej sie denerwuja ze ktos wypisuje ich dane na forum.


    To jest bardzo dobre,że osoby oszukane na forum podają dane i namiary na oszustów. Niestety, oszuści są bezkarni - po ujawnieniu danych taki oszust zmienia numer, maila, numer konta i może w najlepsze oszukiwać dalej. Może zaczną się trochę bać jak wszystkie numer na kartę będą musiały być zarejstrowane...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam zrobioną terminację w szpitalu i to bujda, że potrzeba, aż tylu tabletek.. Byłam w 16 tygodniu i wystarczyły 2 tabletki podane dopochwowo- dobrze rozpuszczone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam zrobioną terminację w szpitalu i to bujda, że potrzeba, aż tylu tabletek.. Byłam w 16 tygodniu i wystarczyły 2 tabletki podane dopochwowo- dobrze rozpuszczone.


   Ubawiłam się do łez.

----------


## malutka kis

Cześć wreszcie jakieś aktualne forum. 
Czy jest ktoś na linii? Jestem po pierwszej dawce. Jestem sama i zastanawiam się jak to się wszystko potoczy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,ja czekam na paczkę,  tez sie troche obawiam i nieciepliwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paczkę? Zakupiłaś przez internet? Dziwią mnie te ceny Artrothecu bo ja bez problemu w swojej przychodni uzyskałam receptę, 50zł w aptece i działam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jestem po jutro ide do lekarza , tylko nie ponikuj , wszystko bedzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć wreszcie jakieś aktualne forum. 
> Czy jest ktoś na linii? Jestem po pierwszej dawce. Jestem sama i zastanawiam się jak to się wszystko potoczy...



Nie jesteś sama.
Jesteśmy na linii, tel. 58 6 915 915, albo czat na netporadnia.pl; możemy porozmawiać.

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cieszę się,że ktoś jest :*  Zaczynam czuć działanie albo efekt placebo. Pierwszą dawkę trochę za szybko rozpuściłam bo popijałam wodą. Następną spowolnię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NIE BIERZ WIĘCEJ!

Czy możesz przejść na czat netporadnia.pl; będzie nam wygodniej rozmawiać.

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

malutka kis nie popijaj spokojnie czekaj az sie rozpusci samo ,tylko wypluj rdzenie i nie polykaj od razu , 30 min. pod jezykiem potem zacznij powoli z sliną polykac , ja tez bylam sama ,dasz rade . KK .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dlaczego? Wiem,że może to nie jest waszą ideą aborcja, kiedyś też się zarzekałam,że tego nie zrobię. Niestety wszystko zmieniają okoliczności.  To jest moja przemyślana decyzja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakby co to pisz , nie wybieram sie spać .KK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki KK. Boję się jedynie,że nie obudzę się o 3 po kolejną dawkę. Budzik mam. Ale też dobrze o tym porozmawiać, kto nie będzie oceniał i patrzył na mnie przez pryzmat tego co zrobiłam. U mnie o ciąży wie tylko 2 osoby prócz mnie. Kolega/przyjaciel i ojciec dziecka. Żaden z nich nie wie co robię. Ojciec nawet zabronił, więc dopiero się dowie po fakcie. nie jestem z nim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli wzielas pierwszą dawke nie mozesz sie rozmyslic , na to miałaś dużo czasu ,nie jestes sama takich jak Ty jest wiele i kazda z nas odpowiada sama za swoje decyzje

----------


## malutka kis

Dlatego też nie przekona mnie nikt do zmiany decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też  balam sie ze sie nie odudze , za wpadne w śpiączkę, a mam juz 3 dziec, pierwsza dawke wzielam o 22:30 ,wlaczylam sobie ulubiony film nastawilam kilka budzikow i niewiem ile spala , raczej bylam na czuwanie nastawiona KK

----------


## malutka kis

A jak się czułaś KK? Który to był tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie też tylko dwie osoby wiedziały co zamierzam i sytuacja taka sama jak u ciebie KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie zaczelo sie od potwornych dreszczy ,bylo mi strasznie zimno ,choc mialam na dobie gruby dres ,cieple skarpetki i otulona bylam puchową kołdrą,  krwawic zaczelam prawie natychmiast ,po polknieciu cieklo coraz mocniej  7- 8 tydzien KK

----------


## malutka kis

KK a tak na marginesie. To jest moja pierwsza ciąża. Zastanawiam się czy to jest normalne, że sutki bolą jakby je ktoś z całej siły ściskał? Czy ewentualnie przemrożenie ich w młodości miało na to wpływ? Jeśli kiedyś będę jeszcze w ciąży, tej chcianej to można to jakoś zniwelować albo zmniejszyć ból? To jest straszne. :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli wzielas pierwszą dawke nie mozesz sie rozmyslic , na to miałaś dużo czasu ,nie jestes sama takich jak Ty jest wiele i kazda z nas odpowiada sama za swoje decyzje


Dlaczego nie może przerwać?

----------


## malutka kis

> Dlaczego nie może przerwać?


 już jedna dawka może uszkodzić albo raczej na pewno uszkodziła płód.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> już jedna dawka może uszkodzić albo raczej na pewno uszkodziła płód.


Prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia płodu jest prawie nie możliwe. To maksymalnie 1%

Jesteśmy, aby z Tobą porozmawiać.
Zadzwoń, tel 58 6 915 915, albo czat:  netporadnia.pl

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ponieważ płód jest już uszkodzony a w jej organizmie toczy sie wojna ktora moze skończyć się zle ale dla niej , to jej decyzja i teraz trzeba ja wspierac a nie oceniac i negowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Decydujesz nie tylko o sobie. Chcesz dokonać czegoś nieodwracalnego. 
Przejdź, prosimy, na czat: netporadnia.pl

Czekamy na Ciebie

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## malutka kis

Poradnia idźcie dziewczyny spać. Szkoda waszego czasu.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przemrozenie napewno kiedys sie odezwie niewiem czy napewno ma to z tym związek,  mnie bolały cale piersi wlasnie tak jakby je ktoś zgniatal ,ale to juz wina progesteronu im go wiecej tym wiekszy ból, bymajmniej ja tak mialam ,no i watroba ona też boli gdy progesteronu jest za duzo w organizmie  KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia płodu jest prawie nie możliwe. To maksymalnie 1%

Jesteśmy, aby z Tobą porozmawiać.
Zadzwoń, tel 58 6 915 915, albo czat: netporadnia.pl

Kamila i Dorota

co wy za glupoty opowiadacie 1% czy wy macie pojecie co się dzieje z plodem po zażyciu tego , chyba nie , wiec tak jak malutka kis radzila - niemniejszm Paniom życzymy słodkich snów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> KK a tak na marginesie. To jest moja pierwsza ciąża. Zastanawiam się czy to jest normalne, że sutki bolą jakby je ktoś z całej siły ściskał? Czy ewentualnie przemrożenie ich w młodości miało na to wpływ? Jeśli kiedyś będę jeszcze w ciąży, tej chcianej to można to jakoś zniwelować albo zmniejszyć ból? To jest straszne. :/


Myślisz o kolejnej chcianej ciąży. Nie wiadomo, czy będzie możliwa...?

Przejdź, prosimy, na czat: netporadnia.pl, albo zadzwoń 58 6 915 915

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## malutka kis

Mnie już dawno bolały tak piersi- może kwestia dorastania jeszcze? Pamiętam zimą jak wracałam ze szkoły i kładłam się na brzuchu i tedy tak piekły, miałam może ok 15-17lat. Ciąża to ogólnie przegięty temat z samopoczuciem. Jestem w 5-7tyg i rewolucje mam takie jedzeniowe że szok. Sałata nie smakuje, mięso śmierdzi a słodycze mdlą. ech... nie wspomnę o piersiach. Niech się to skończy wreszcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poradnia -puki co narazie odpowiada sama za siebie , to jej decyzja czy to tak ciezko zrozumiec .Z boku patrząc każdemu dobrze sie mówi  ,ale nikt nie zna jej sytuacji , nikt z was nie wie czy bydzie miala możliwość godnego wychowania tego dziecka , wiem za polecą kontr argumenty .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ubawiłam się do łez.


co w tym takiego zabawnego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie już dawno bolały tak piersi- może kwestia dorastania jeszcze? Pamiętam zimą jak wracałam ze szkoły i kładłam się na brzuchu i tedy tak piekły, miałam może ok 15-17lat. Ciąża to ogólnie przegięty temat z samopoczuciem. Jestem w 5-7tyg i rewolucje mam takie jedzeniowe że szok. Sałata nie smakuje, mięso śmierdzi a słodycze mdlą. ech... nie wspomnę o piersiach. Niech się to skończy wreszcie.


To, o czym piszesz - dotkliwe w pierwszych tygodniach ciąży, z każdym dniem powinno łagodnieć.
Cokolwiek robimy wynika z troski o Ciebie i Twoje zdrowie fizyczne i psychiczne.
O tym, że spodziewasz się dziecka wiedzą - jak piszesz - dwie osoby, w tym ojciec dziecka.

Wiemy także my i jesteśmy, aby Cię wspierać.
Zdecyduj się na kontynuowanie spokojnej rozmowy z nami. Przejdź proszę na czat: netporadnia.pl

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,ja czekam na paczkę,  tez sie troche obawiam i nieciepliwie.


Jeśli chcesz, możesz porozmawiać. Jesteśmy, czekamy na Ciebie. 
Zadzwoń tel. 58 6 915 915, albo czat na netporadnia.pl

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## malutka kis

No i się zaczęło. Są skurcze jak pierwszy dzień okresu. Oczywiście co za tym idzie wizyta w toalecie. Jest krew. Idzie 2 dawka pod język. Czekam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do ciazy trzeba sie przygotować, bo jeśli spada jak grom z jasnego nieba może odbić sie na psychice matki , tak bylo ze mną, gdybym miala chodzic w kolejnej ciąży, urodzić i być zdana tylko na siebie  skonczyla bym w wariatkowie .Ktoś zdecydował za mnie za lepiej jej zrobic bobasa to bedzie siedziala caly czas w domu i niebedzie miala czasu nawet pomyslec ze jest zmeczona nie wspominając o jakich kolwiek nawet malych przyjemnosciach .Niebedzie chciala pojechac na wakacje bo i za co , nigdzie sie nie ruszy bo mamusia jest od nianczenia dzieci a nie wychodzenia z domu , do pracy tez nie pujdzie bo musi zajac sie domem i dziecmi ,  swietny plan no nie ? Tylko czemu nie zapytal mnie o zdanie . Kiedy zapytalam w czym mi pomoże, uslyszalam że wszystkim ,czyli ?  -zdążyłam temat- Chodze do pracy kobieto a po niej chce odpocząć, poogladac telewizje napic się piwa a w niedziele wyskoczyć z kumplami na piwo !!!!! To mi wystarczyło , mamy juz troje dzieci które trzeba wychować i poswiecac im czas i uwage a nie zapewnic im tylko  przeżycie. Dlatego moja decyzja byla taka a nie inna .Jego plan legł w gruzach ale o tym jeszcze nie wie .A

----------


## malutka kis

Ciężko jest mężczyźnie uświadomić,że nasze "siedzenie w domu" to nie jest jego siedzenie. My, kobiety naprawdę ciężko pracujemy a też chcemy coś od życia dla siebie uzyskać. Można kochać dzieci i być szczęśliwą matką ale też chcemy być kobietami, dbać o siebie i dobrze się ze sobą czuć. Nie być traktowane jak automaty do robienia dzieci.
Przykro mi A że trafiłaś na takiego faceta.  :Frown:  Masz wsparcie mentalne ode mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiec teraz tylko spokojnie , też miałam skurcze ale bardzo silne takie jak przy ostatnim porodzie , masakra, nie panikuj bedzie dobrze dasz rade , jesteś silna .Może zacząć boleć dolny odcinek kregoslupa ja tak mialam po 2 dawce przy skurczach KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i się zaczęło. Są skurcze jak pierwszy dzień okresu. Oczywiście co za tym idzie wizyta w toalecie. Jest krew. Idzie 2 dawka pod język. Czekam.


Bez względu na to, co się u Ciebie jeszcze dzisiaj czy w przyszłości wydarzy, możesz otrzymać od nas wsparcie.

Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy, aby Ci towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## malutka kis

na razie nie jest źle. Oczywiście tabletki w ustach a mnie dreszcze przechodzą. Co gorsze trzymam je 15min w ustach i czuję jak się rozpuściły i łykając ślinę czuję smak. Ohyda czemu nie mogę wcześniej łyknąć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje ja też jestem caly czas myslami z Tobą. Wszystko dobrze się skonczy . Nie popijaj tabletek rozpuszczaj je śliną i trzymaj 30 minut w buzi , najlepiej pod jezykiem z dala od kubków smakowych bo mozesz zacząć zwracać. Ja mialam dzbanek slodkiej cherbaty na całą noc ,ale popjalam ją po godzinie, malymi łyczkami .A

----------


## malutka kis

po 20 minutach mam pełne usta śliny. rdzenie wyplułam ale resztę mam w ustach. :/ Czemu tak długo trzeba czekać? Czy po połknięciu mogę popić wodą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomalutku nadmiar sliny można połykać, po 30 min są odpowiednio rozpuszczone i powoli przenikaja do ukladu krwionośnego i dalej . Żołądek  tak mocno nie ucierpi. Tyle wiem napewno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po 20 minutach mam pełne usta śliny. rdzenie wyplułam ale resztę mam w ustach. :/ Czemu tak długo trzeba czekać? Czy po połknięciu mogę popić wodą?


To jeszcze czas na zmianę decyzji., której nie będziesz żałować.

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## malutka kis

Aaaa to już wiem dlaczego po pierwszej dawce mnie bolał. 
Zimno, drgawki, bolą piersi :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponoć nie i ja tez odrazu nie popijalam choć smak przy kazdej dawce był coraz gorszy .Powoli połykaj. Ale jak poczujesz ze nie dajesz rady połnij wszystko ale powoli KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;136958]

Wypluj wszystko.

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dasz rade ,  wiem jak się  czujesz  :Frown:  dobrze ze dzieje sie to w nocy , obyś później miała  takie wrażenie jak ja ,ze to wszystko był sen .Jutro rano obudzisz sie odwiedzisz wc i stwierdzisz ze wreszcie dostalaś okres  :Smile:

----------


## malutka kis

Ta dawka nie weszła luźno. Małe turbulencje były  :Big Grin:  Smak sam jest ohydny ale bardzziej mi przeszkadza ilość śliny.To ona na wymioty mnie zbiera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta dawka nie weszła luźno. Małe turbulencje były  Smak sam jest ohydny ale bardzziej mi przeszkadza ilość śliny.To ona na wymioty mnie zbiera


Zarówno Twój jak i Twojego dziecka organizm nie chce dać się zatruć.

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce cie marwic ale na samą myśl że musze wziąść trzecia dawke,  mój organizm wariowal , więc badz przygotowana na najgorsze. Ja ostatnią bralam o 4:30 i bylam wykonczona , a o 7:00 musialam wstać i udawać  ze wszystko jest ok.KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce cie marwic ale na samą myśl że musze wziąść trzecia dawke,  mój organizm wariowal , więc badz przygotowana na najgorsze. Ja ostatnią bralam o 4:30 i bylam wykonczona , a o 7:00 musialam wstać i udawać  ze wszystko jest ok.KK


Przed nami nie musisz niczego udawać, ani udowadniać.
Zawsze możemy porozmawiać.
Zapewniamy pełną dyskrecję.

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O czym Panie chcą rozmawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem silną kobietą , z d...
 bagażem doświadczeń zyciowych. Ja radze sobie sama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O czym Panie chcą rozmawiać?


Droga do dobrych decyzji prowadzi przez rozmowę. 

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem silną kobietą , z d...
>  bagażem doświadczeń zyciowych. Ja radze sobie sama


Każda z nas ma inne doświadczenia. Twoja osoba jest dla nas ważna.
Chciałybyśmy zwracać się do Ciebie po imieniu. Możesz nam je podać.

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## malutka kis

Zapewne śpicie wszystkie ale odczytacie rano  :Wink:  Po drugiej dawce wyłożył mnie sen. Jestem rozpalona ale świadoma więc temp nie jest aż tak wysoka. Wyleciały odczuwalne dwa skrzepy, dość duże. Ból jest do zniesienia ale dreszcze uciążliwe. Za godz trzecia dawka. Zastanawiam się dlaczego nie byłoby lepiej rozpuścić w małej ilości wody i po trochu pic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapewne śpicie wszystkie ale odczytacie rano  Po drugiej dawce wyłożył mnie sen. Jestem rozpalona ale świadoma więc temp nie jest aż tak wysoka. Wyleciały odczuwalne dwa skrzepy, dość duże. Ból jest do zniesienia ale dreszcze uciążliwe. Za godz trzecia dawka. Zastanawiam się dlaczego nie byłoby lepiej rozpuścić w małej ilości wody i po trochu pic?



Czuwamy, abyś nie czuła się osamotniona..
Każdy z Was jest dla nas ważny: Ty, Twoje dziecko, bez względu na to, gdzie ono teraz jest i jego ojciec.
To Wasza wspólna historia życia.

Jak masz na imię?

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## malutka kis

3;15 ostatnia dawka. Wiem,że już jest po wszystkim. Czuję to. Dziwne uczucie lekkości na brzuchu. Piersi już nie bolą i nie są nabrzmiałe. Były dwa skrzepy i teraz trzeci. Wielkości korka od butelki. Wcześniej dwa większe bardziej wyczuwalne. jutro pojadę na izbę ginekologiczną. Niech sprawdzą.
Wiem,że za to co zrobiłyśmy zostaniemy kiedyś osądzone. Nie przez ludzi, ich poglądy a przez Boga. Nie jestem osobą wierzącą nadmiernie aczkolwiek wiem,że jutro pójdę, pomodlę się o to dziecię, które przez błędy dorosłego człowieka musiało skończyć w ten sposób. Że ono nie poznało miłości matki i nie miało możliwości przeżyć tylu pięknych chwil jakie człowiek przeżywa. Nie żałuje decyzji aczkolwiek zawsze malutkie serduszko, aniołek będzie w myślach krążył. :'( 
Dziękuję wam dziewczyny za wsparcie. KK i A oraz niezalogowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3;15 ostatnia dawka. Wiem,że już jest po wszystkim. Czuję to. Dziwne uczucie lekkości na brzuchu. Piersi już nie bolą i nie są nabrzmiałe. Były dwa skrzepy i teraz trzeci. Wielkości korka od butelki. Wcześniej dwa większe bardziej wyczuwalne. jutro pojadę na izbę ginekologiczną. Niech sprawdzą.
> Wiem,że za to co zrobiłyśmy zostaniemy kiedyś osądzone. Nie przez ludzi, ich poglądy a przez Boga. Nie jestem osobą wierzącą nadmiernie aczkolwiek wiem,że jutro pójdę, pomodlę się o to dziecię, które przez błędy dorosłego człowieka musiało skończyć w ten sposób. Że ono nie poznało miłości matki i nie miało możliwości przeżyć tylu pięknych chwil jakie człowiek przeżywa. Nie żałuje decyzji aczkolwiek zawsze malutkie serduszko, aniołek będzie w myślach krążył. :'( 
> Dziękuję wam dziewczyny za wsparcie. KK i A oraz niezalogowana.


Bóg jest Panem życia i śmierci.
Bóg jest Miłością i Miłosierdziem.
Bóg zna Ciebie po imieniu.
Bóg kocha Ciebie najbardziej.

Dorota i Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bóg jest Panem życia i śmierci.
> Bóg jest Miłością i Miłosierdziem.
> Bóg zna Ciebie po imieniu.
> Bóg kocha Ciebie najbardziej.
> 
> Dorota i Kamila


Czy wy nie rozumiecie ze dziewczyna nie chce waszej pomocy ? Przestancie sie wtracac . 
3mam kciuki daj znac co ginekolog powi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiedziałam że dasz rade ,u mnie też byly dwa skrzepy z czego jeden wiekszy jakby galaretowy i też czulam ze jest po wszystkim. Piersi pobolewaly jeszcze 2 dni ale zmienily się otoczki i sutki , raczej wróciły do stanu z przed. Tak jak Ty wybieram sie do ginekologa . Odezwij sie jak juz bedziesz po wizycie KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie arthorecu. Sprzedam.
Calosc 20 szt - nie rozdzielam na 10 czy 12.... 
Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec 12 tabl za 500zł.
Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.
Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, pilnie kupię arthrotec I pogadamy z kimś kto już jest po. Piszcie na maila roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl

----------


## malutka kis

Pordnia- Dorota i Kamila czy wy znacie odpowiedź na wszystko? Wiedziałam,że świętojebliwe jesteście. Tylko mohery zakute łby potrafią tak ględzić.

----------


## malutka kis

Roztrzepana kasia. Sprawdź maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

malutka kis- jak sie czujesz ?KK

----------


## malutka kis

Zadziwiająco dobrze. Dopiero rano obudziłam się i biegiem poleciałam do łazienki. Wypadł ze mnie skrzep z galaretkowatym jajkiem. To musiał być zarodek. Krwotoku nie mam, normalne okresowe. Mam skurcze jeszcze ale już nie takie jak w nocy.  Czasami tylko mocniej złapie. Wczoraj oczywiście spadające hormony spowodowały ulewę łez. Stąd tamten post.  Jest dobrze.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to dobrze ,powiem ci ze martwilam się o Ciebie , jestes bardzo młoda ,patrz na to tak jak ja dostalam okres i jest ok. KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI  MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki arthorec oryginalne opakowanie 20sztuk.  Zdjecia mms lub na maila. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam cale opakowanie arthorecu. Sprzedam.
> Calosc 20 szt - nie rozdzielam na 10 czy 12.... 
> Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm


ta pani juz kiedys pojawiła sie na forum i dziewczyny sie skarzyły ze zostały oszukane. uwaga!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%
> 
> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
> 
> 10 tabletek 350
> 
> 12 tabletek 450
> 
> Kontakt 72.92.64.911 
> ...


czemu pani kłamie? jakie 98 %? Tyle ma może zestaw z WOW. Cytotec ma ten sam składnik co arthrotec tylko handlarze cenią sie 5 razy drożej. Uwaga, nie dajcie się nabrać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ta pani juz kiedys pojawiła sie na forum i dziewczyny sie skarzyły ze zostały oszukane. uwaga!


Czemu kłamiesz ?? Nikogo nie oszulalam ! Czemu jestescie tak wredne ??! Ktos ma paczke arthorecu na sprzedaz ale jak tylko napisze post to jest zaraz obsmarowany !! To jest chore! !

----------


## malutka kis

KK nie jest źle. Psychicznie też jest dobrze. Ale jeśli miałabym dziś iść do pracy to miałabym katorgę z podpaskami. Nie lubię ich :/  Młoda aż tak też nie jestem. Mam 29 lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To i tak mloda jesteś, ja juz 40+ jestem  :Smile: , napisz co u lekarza ja zaraz jade .KK

----------


## malutka kis

Ja dopiero wieczorem aż pojadę do siebie bo teraz u rodziców jestem. KK kiedy Ty zażyłaś art? Napisz co u Ciebie po wizycie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu kłamiesz ?? Nikogo nie oszulalam ! Czemu jestescie tak wredne ??! Ktos ma paczke arthorecu na sprzedaz ale jak tylko napisze post to jest zaraz obsmarowany !! To jest chore! !


nie kłamie, wystarczy przejrzec forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co właśnie doslalam meila od tej naciagaczki Kamili ze ma na sprzedaż 3 paczki arthrotecu tylko napisała z innego meila jako Milena Pietrzak dziwne bo tylko z nią pisalam wiadomości email z panią kamila tak ze handlaro wypierdalaj i nie wciskaj kitow bo zerujesz na cudzym nieszczęściu podam cię na policje czym handlujesz handlaro jebana !!!


teraz widzi Pani? trzeba było chociaz maila zmienić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, niedawno trafiłam na to forum z wiadomego powodu. Chciałam ostrzec przed oszustami, którzy naciągają na kwoty z kosmosu. Arthrotec kosztuje w aptece 48 zł a nie 300 zł a wszyscy tak się tutaj cenią! W każdym razie trafiłam na sprzedającą z tego forum Wioletta Malec czy jakoś tak. Kazała przelać pieniądze na konto ponieważ bała się ze nie odbiore paczki i będzie stratna 40 zł. Uwierzyłam jej. Oczywiście nie dostałam nic. Dostałam tylko wiadomość że jesli pojde na policje to pójde siedziec za probe dzieciobojstwa. Oczywiscie i tak to zgłosiłam bo doskonale wiem ze kobiecie nic nie grozi. Także dziewczyny uważajcie! Po tym wszystkim trafiłam na WOW i z 25 euro dostałam recepte. Nie kosztowało mnie to 300 zł tylko 150.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, niedawno trafiłam na to forum z wiadomego powodu. Chciałam ostrzec przed oszustami, którzy naciągają na kwoty z kosmosu. Arthrotec kosztuje w aptece 48 zł a nie 300 zł a wszyscy tak się tutaj cenią! W każdym razie trafiłam na sprzedającą z tego forum Wioletta Malec czy jakoś tak. Kazała przelać pieniądze na konto ponieważ bała się ze nie odbiore paczki i będzie stratna 40 zł. Uwierzyłam jej. Oczywiście nie dostałam nic. Dostałam tylko wiadomość że jesli pojde na policje to pójde siedziec za probe dzieciobojstwa. Oczywiscie i tak to zgłosiłam bo doskonale wiem ze kobiecie nic nie grozi. Także dziewczyny uważajcie! Po tym wszystkim trafiłam na WOW i z 25 euro dostałam recepte. Nie kosztowało mnie to 300 zł tylko 150.


Widać ze znalazlyacie nowa ofiare do obgadywania...oj dziewczyny. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu wy sobie nie pomagacie. ? Czemu tylko sie obrazacie i obgadujecie? Po co tyle ciagle siedzicie na tym forum? Co was obchodzi kto co kupuje i co kto sprzedaje? Macie juz to za soba to poco tu ciagle jestescie?szukam arthorecu i nie wiem jak go załatwić. ... Takie zamieszanie tu robicie. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paczkę? Zakupiłaś przez internet? Dziwią mnie te ceny Artrothecu bo ja bez problemu w swojej przychodni uzyskałam receptę, 50zł w aptece i działam.




Nie wiedzialam,ze jest tez i taka mozliwosc  :Frown:  zdecydowałam sie na zamowienie tabletek od jednej z pan handlujacej. Mam nadzieję, ze zadzialaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu wy sobie nie pomagacie. ? Czemu tylko sie obrazacie i obgadujecie? Po co tyle ciagle siedzicie na tym forum? Co was obchodzi kto co kupuje i co kto sprzedaje? Macie juz to za soba to poco tu ciagle jestescie?szukam arthorecu i nie wiem jak go załatwić. ... Takie zamieszanie tu robicie. ...


   Jedyne co jest w stanie Cię uchronić przed oszustwem, to przesyłka pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Weź też pod uwagę, że sporo osób życzy sobie 200 zł za całe opakowanie razem z przesyłką natomiast sporo po 300 i 400, także warto napisać do kilku a nawet kilkunastu osób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam u lekarza , brzusio czysty ,dostałam antybiotyk. Ja wzięłam art w piątek, ale wolałam poczekać żeby nie okazało się ze jeszcze coś jest ,a tak spokojnie zeszło wszystko. W sobote po południu zaaplikowałam  jeszcze wit. c musujaca max dawke ,zeby zbić progesteron bo strasznie bolaly mnie piersi i watroba.Koszmar się skończył,  teraz moge zajac sie dziecmi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widać ze znalazlyacie nowa ofiare do obgadywania...oj dziewczyny. ..


Obgadywanie? Puknij sie. Dobrze ze siebie nawzajem ostrzegamy bo zmniejszy sie liczba oszukanych. Uderz w stol a nozyce sie odezwa. Ladnie sie bronia handlary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu wy sobie nie pomagacie. ? Czemu tylko sie obrazacie i obgadujecie? Po co tyle ciagle siedzicie na tym forum? Co was obchodzi kto co kupuje i co kto sprzedaje? Macie juz to za soba to poco tu ciagle jestescie?szukam arthorecu i nie wiem jak go załatwić. ... Takie zamieszanie tu robicie. ...


Skad te nerwy i po co? Jesli nie odpowiada Ci te forum mozesz rownie dobrze Ty poszukac innego zrodla a nie dyktowac kto powinien a kto nie byc na forum. Jest WOW , mozesz wyjechac za granice a nie ryzykowac od osob z forum
 Niestety osob oszukanych jest coraz wiecej a handlarze sie bronia jak moga.

----------


## malutka kis

Cieszę się, że wszystko ok. Ja z rana jeszcze trochę przerażona bo po ciepłym prysznicu jeszcze gorzej ze mnie ciekło ale teraz już jest ok. Zero skurczy i bóli. Czuję się już zupełnie swojo.  :Smile: 
Z lekarzem się jeszcze wstrzymam, nie chcę łyżeczkowania niepotrzebnego. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## malutka kis

> Nie wiedzialam,ze jest tez i taka mozliwosc  zdecydowałam sie na zamowienie tabletek od jednej z pan handlujacej. Mam nadzieję, ze zadzialaja.


U mnie w przychodni- mała osiedlowa. Jest możliwość wypisania recepty. Jeśli np bierzesz anty to notka od lekarza i wypisują z upustem a jeśli chcesz coś dla siebie to 100% odpłatna. Powiedziałam tylko, że nie mogę się dostać do swojego lekarza i potrzebuję receptę. Spytała czy od razu 2 opakowania. Wzięłam oczywiście jedno. Nie planuje więcej takich "przygód".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to zostaje mi  życzyć Ci powodzenia.
Pozdrawiam cieplo KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Obgadywanie? Puknij sie. Dobrze ze siebie nawzajem ostrzegamy bo zmniejszy sie liczba oszukanych. Uderz w stol a nozyce sie odezwa. Ladnie sie bronia handlary.


Co za ludzie...napisalam ze nie wiwm jak zdobyc tabletki bo to już 7tydz a ty mi mowisz ze ja handluje? Naucz się czytac. Widac ze nie radzisz sb z emocjami i swoj jad i frustracje wylewasz tutaj. To dla ciebie nie powinno byc tu miejsca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za ludzie...napisalam ze nie wiwm jak zdobyc tabletki bo to już 7tydz a ty mi mowisz ze ja handluje? Naucz się czytac. Widac ze nie radzisz sb z emocjami i swoj jad i frustracje wylewasz tutaj. To dla ciebie nie powinno byc tu miejsca


na szczęście Ty o tym nie decydujesz. U mnie ok z emocjami. Przyczepiłaś sie że ktoś ostrzega przed oszustką. To czego oczekujesz? Nerwy są nie potrzebne, ale jeśli tak szukasz leku obrażając osoby które w końcu Tobie też pomagają to powodzenia. I nie dziw się że ktoś bierze wtedy Ciebie za handlarkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za ludzie...napisalam ze nie wiwm jak zdobyc tabletki bo to już 7tydz a ty mi mowisz ze ja handluje? Naucz się czytac. Widac ze nie radzisz sb z emocjami i swoj jad i frustracje wylewasz tutaj. To dla ciebie nie powinno byc tu miejsca


ejj a skąd mam wiedzieć które komentarze Ty piszesz skoro jesteś anonimowa? ogarnij się kobieto, pisz do WOW bo jak na razie to Ty największe niepotrzebne zamieszanie robisz tu na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie czy ktoś usuwał ciążę w domu  15tc? Rozpoczęłam już 15 tc i posiadam tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie czy ktoś usuwał ciążę w domu  15tc? Rozpoczęłam już 15 tc i posiadam tabletki


Hej, ja usuwałam dużo wcześniej ale czytałam dużo na ten temat. Wiem że był nawet przypadek że kobieta zrobiła to 22 tc, nie jestem lekarzem ale uważam że to bardzo niebezpieczne. Możesz się wykrwawić jeśli nie udzieli Ci ktoś na czas pomocy. Na twoim miejscu zastanowiłabym się nad kliniką za granicą jeśli już. Po za tym w tym tygodniu lek może nie zadziałać albo zadziałać tylko w ten sposób że uszkodzi tylko płód, ciąża się utrzyma a jeśli wtedy zmienisz zdanie dziecko urodzi się chore... Ale to tylko moje zdanie, a jak mówiłam lekarzem nie jestem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, ja usuwałam dużo wcześniej ale czytałam dużo na ten temat. Wiem że był nawet przypadek że kobieta zrobiła to 22 tc, nie jestem lekarzem ale uważam że to bardzo niebezpieczne. Możesz się wykrwawić jeśli nie udzieli Ci ktoś na czas pomocy. Na twoim miejscu zastanowiłabym się nad kliniką za granicą jeśli już. Po za tym w tym tygodniu lek może nie zadziałać albo zadziałać tylko w ten sposób że uszkodzi tylko płód, ciąża się utrzyma a jeśli wtedy zmienisz zdanie dziecko urodzi się chore... Ale to tylko moje zdanie, a jak mówiłam lekarzem nie jestem.


   Zgadzam się z Tobą w zupełności. Za duże ryzyko...Niestety obawiam się, że w 15 tygodniu żadna klinika i żaden lekarz nie podejmie się zabiegu, ale oczywiście mogę się mylić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie i 16 tabletek z drugiego.Uważam,moja cena jest rozsądna.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się z Tobą w zupełności. Za duże ryzyko...Niestety obawiam się, że w 15 tygodniu żadna klinika i żaden lekarz nie podejmie się zabiegu, ale oczywiście mogę się mylić.


no właśnie tez nie jestem pewna, wszedzie jest napisane ze max do 12 a najlepiej do 9 tyg. Ja napisałabym do WOW, maja tam lekarza, myśle ze on odpowie na to pytanie i pokieruje co powinna zrobic dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no właśnie tez nie jestem pewna, wszedzie jest napisane ze max do 12 a najlepiej do 9 tyg. Ja napisałabym do WOW, maja tam lekarza, myśle ze on odpowie na to pytanie i pokieruje co powinna zrobic dalej


  No to chyba jest najlepsze rozwiązanie. Na WOW uzyska najbardziej rzetelne informacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontrowersje wokół przerywania ciąży w przypadku gwałtu pojawiły ostatnio w meksykańskich mediach, gdy urzędnicy służby zdrowia odmówili aborcji 13-letniej dziewczynce, która zaszła w ciążę po tym, jak była molestowana przez "przyjaciela rodziny". Sędzia zmienił kwalifikację czynu z "gwałtu" na... "przymus seksualny".

W meksykańskim stanie Sonora aborcja jest całkowicie zakazana - za wyjątkiem gwałtu. Dla urzędników zmiana kwalifikacji czynu oznacza jednak odmowę wykonania zabiegu u zgwałconej 13-latki. Obrońcy praw człowieka w Meksyku twierdzą, że jest to działanie bezprawne - w tym roku wprowadzono zapisy dające możliwość skorzystania z bezpiecznej aborcji ofiarom molestowania niezależnie od tego, w której części państwa mieszkają oraz czy gwałt został zgłoszony organom ścigania, czy nie.

Nowa regulacja zobowiązuje służbę zdrowia do umożliwienia przerwania ciąży u osoby, która twierdzi, że została zgwałcona, bez żadnych innych wymogów - twierdzi Alex Ali, prawnik reprezentujący w sądzie 13-latkę. To wystarczyło, żeby przekonać władze innych stanów stosujących ten sam kodeks karny, więc dlaczego nie stało się tak w Sonorze? To kwestia woli politycznej.

Do gwałtu na dziewczynce doszło w maju i sprawa została zgłoszona na policję zaraz po zajściu w domu 13-latki. Wbrew procedurom na pogotowiu dziewczynka nie otrzymała tabletki "72 godziny po". Dwa tygodnie później rodzice ofiary dowiedzieli się, że sąd obniżył ciężar przestępstwa i zmienił jego klasyfikację na "przymus seksualny".

Rodzina próbowała walczyć z decyzją, jednak dziewczynka będzie niedługo w 12. tygodniu ciąży, który w większości stanów jest górną granicą momentu przerwania ciąży. Według prawnika rodzice zabiorą córkę do Mexico City, gdzie zgodnie z prawem w przypadku gwałtu może dokonać aborcji niezależnie od zaawansowania ciąży.

Meksyk ma największy odsetek gwałtów, przemocy i zabójstw dzieci poniżej 14. roku życia wśród wszystkich krajów zrzeszonych w Organizacji Współpracy Gospodarczej i Rozwoju. Według ostatnich badań przeprowadzonych w kraju, aż 25% kobiet przyznało, że były molestowane seksualnie zanim skończyły 18 lat.

Kościół Katolicki w Meksyku aktywnie działa na rzecz bardziej restrykcyjnego prawa dotyczącego aborcji. Pod wpływem duchownych w zeszłym tygodniu władze stanu Veracruz wprowadziły kontrowersyjne prawo, zakazujące przerywania ciąży w jakimkolwiek przypadku i definiujące "życie ludzkie" jako zaczynające się od momentu zapłodnienia komórki jajowej.



Co wy na to?????? Ja jestem oburzona !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontrowersje wokół przerywania ciąży w przypadku gwałtu pojawiły ostatnio w meksykańskich mediach, gdy urzędnicy służby zdrowia odmówili aborcji 13-letniej dziewczynce, która zaszła w ciążę po tym, jak była molestowana przez "przyjaciela rodziny". Sędzia zmienił kwalifikację czynu z "gwałtu" na... "przymus seksualny".
> 
> W meksykańskim stanie Sonora aborcja jest całkowicie zakazana - za wyjątkiem gwałtu. Dla urzędników zmiana kwalifikacji czynu oznacza jednak odmowę wykonania zabiegu u zgwałconej 13-latki. Obrońcy praw człowieka w Meksyku twierdzą, że jest to działanie bezprawne - w tym roku wprowadzono zapisy dające możliwość skorzystania z bezpiecznej aborcji ofiarom molestowania niezależnie od tego, w której części państwa mieszkają oraz czy gwałt został zgłoszony organom ścigania, czy nie.
> 
> Nowa regulacja zobowiązuje służbę zdrowia do umożliwienia przerwania ciąży u osoby, która twierdzi, że została zgwałcona, bez żadnych innych wymogów - twierdzi Alex Ali, prawnik reprezentujący w sądzie 13-latkę. To wystarczyło, żeby przekonać władze innych stanów stosujących ten sam kodeks karny, więc dlaczego nie stało się tak w Sonorze? To kwestia woli politycznej.
> 
> Do gwałtu na dziewczynce doszło w maju i sprawa została zgłoszona na policję zaraz po zajściu w domu 13-latki. Wbrew procedurom na pogotowiu dziewczynka nie otrzymała tabletki "72 godziny po". Dwa tygodnie później rodzice ofiary dowiedzieli się, że sąd obniżył ciężar przestępstwa i zmienił jego klasyfikację na "przymus seksualny".
> 
> Rodzina próbowała walczyć z decyzją, jednak dziewczynka będzie niedługo w 12. tygodniu ciąży, który w większości stanów jest górną granicą momentu przerwania ciąży. Według prawnika rodzice zabiorą córkę do Mexico City, gdzie zgodnie z prawem w przypadku gwałtu może dokonać aborcji niezależnie od zaawansowania ciąży.
> ...


   Taaaa oburzenie to jest zbyt małe słowo. A kościół....nawet nie chce mi się tego komentować....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie arthorecu  po " zabiegu "... Cale. 2blistry. Sprzedam. 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie arthorecu  po " zabiegu "... Cale. 2blistry. Sprzedam. 
> koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl


Moge wysłać zdjecia paczki. Blistrow, paragonu. Sprzedaje całość-  20szt. 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam odsprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotecu , kupilam z ogloszenia tydzien temu jednak natura zrobila swoje i nie musialam ich zazyc ,   moge ponegocjowac mozliwa wysylka ze sprawdzeniem i za pobraniem , tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane. 693020241

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no właśnie tez nie jestem pewna, wszedzie jest napisane ze max do 12 a najlepiej do 9 tyg. Ja napisałabym do WOW, maja tam lekarza, myśle ze on odpowie na to pytanie i pokieruje co powinna zrobic dalej



Przeprowadzanie w domu jest bardzo ryzykowne. W tym tygodniu w większości przypadków trzeba wyczyścić macicę, płód jest już spory -10cm. Może dojść do zakażenia bez pomocy lekarskiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie chce nikogo polecać czy wychwalać ale długo szukałam art i dzisiaj w końcu odebrałam paczkę tabletki dostałam w blistrze i mogłam sobie sprawdzić czy zawartość jest ok zanim zapłaciłam uczciwa pani 534-647-425 a i cena ok zapłaciłam 150zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tabl Cytotec za 400zł. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Kontakt:  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeprowadzanie w domu jest bardzo ryzykowne. W tym tygodniu w większości przypadków trzeba wyczyścić macicę, płód jest już spory -10cm. Może dojść do zakażenia bez pomocy lekarskiej.


Czyli dziewczyna sie spoznila i to sporo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no właśnie tez nie jestem pewna, wszedzie jest napisane ze max do 12 a najlepiej do 9 tyg. Ja napisałabym do WOW, maja tam lekarza, myśle ze on odpowie na to pytanie i pokieruje co powinna zrobic dalej


Nie ryzykuj... Juz chyba jest za pozno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , chcialam Was zapytac czy po art długo trwało krwawienie i czy byliście u lekarza sprawdzić czy wszystko ok. Ja art zazylam w sobote wczoraj bylam u lekarza który potwierdził brak ciąży. Dostalam anrybiotyk cipronex. Wszystko niby ok.ale po zazyciu antybiotyku dostałam silnych bóli brzucha( jajnikow macicy) ze na nogach nie potrafilam wystać a z rąk wszystko mi wypadalo .Położyłam i zasnelam . Podczas wizyty w wc na podpasce bylo ,,coś,, wielkisci 5zł,  ale nie byl to skrzep , czyżby łożysko? Teraz tez jeszcze trochę mnie macica pobolewa ale da się znieść .Za 4 h mam wziąść kolejna tabletke antybiotyku i juz sie boje.Jeśli macie jakies doswiadczenie z tym cipronexem prosze o info .  Do lekarza wole nie dzwonic bo był bardzo podejzliwy i zadawał mnóstwo pytań. Prosze pomóżcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam , chcialam Was zapytac czy po art długo trwało krwawienie i czy byliście u lekarza sprawdzić czy wszystko ok. Ja art zazylam w sobote wczoraj bylam u lekarza który potwierdził brak ciąży. Dostalam anrybiotyk cipronex. Wszystko niby ok.ale po zazyciu antybiotyku dostałam silnych bóli brzucha( jajnikow macicy) ze na nogach nie potrafilam wystać a z rąk wszystko mi wypadalo .Położyłam i zasnelam . Podczas wizyty w wc na podpasce bylo ,,coś,, wielkisci 5zł,  ale nie byl to skrzep , czyżby łożysko? Teraz tez jeszcze trochę mnie macica pobolewa ale da się znieść .Za 4 h mam wziąść kolejna tabletke antybiotyku i juz sie boje.Jeśli macie jakies doswiadczenie z tym cipronexem prosze o info .  Do lekarza wole nie dzwonic bo był bardzo podejzliwy i zadawał mnóstwo pytań. Prosze pomóżcie.


Witam, ja miałam inny antybiotyk ale tez sie po nim dziwnie czułam. Poczytaj moze na ulotce, tam jest napisane jakie moga byc efekty uboczne. Lozysko raczej to nie bylo ale pewna nie jestem. Do lekarza mozesz dzwonic jesli boisz sie ze cos sie dzieje zlego. Twoje zdrowie i zycie jest najwazniejsze a on nawet jesli cos podejrzewa to i tak nic z tym nie moze zrobic. Kobiecie nic nie grozi jesli chodzi o odpowiedzialnosc karna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, ja miałam inny antybiotyk ale tez sie po nim dziwnie czułam. Poczytaj moze na ulotce, tam jest napisane jakie moga byc efekty uboczne. Lozysko raczej to nie bylo ale pewna nie jestem. Do lekarza mozesz dzwonic jesli boisz sie ze cos sie dzieje zlego. Twoje zdrowie i zycie jest najwazniejsze a on nawet jesli cos podejrzewa to i tak nic z tym nie moze zrobic. Kobiecie nic nie grozi jesli chodzi o odpowiedzialnosc karna.


   A lekarza obowiązuje tajemnica zawodowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Olga44

> Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie czy ktoś usuwał ciążę w domu  15tc? Rozpoczęłam już 15 tc i posiadam tabletki


Hej. Czemu tak długo czekałaś? Może jednak chcesz to dziecko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie chce nikogo polecać czy wychwalać ale długo szukałam art i dzisiaj w końcu odebrałam paczkę tabletki dostałam w blistrze i mogłam sobie sprawdzić czy zawartość jest ok zanim zapłaciłam uczciwa pani 534-647-425 a i cena ok zapłaciłam 150zł


Ładnie się handlary reklamują

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię Arthrotec.
roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ładnie się handlary reklamują


   Dokładnie - jak pojawia się post z poleceniem jakiejś osoby, to jest stały tekst - długo szukałam ( długo??? przy takiej ilości ogłoszeń?) albo zamówiłam dla siebie a teraz w potrzebie jest moja siostra,kuzynka,przyjaciółka....I pytanie zasadnicze - 150 zł za jaką ilość tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Czemu tak długo czekałaś? Może jednak chcesz to dziecko?


Zostałam sama nie dawno nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka na klinikeza granicą mnie nie stać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie kupię Arthrotec.
> roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl


Masz lekarza do ktorgo chodzisz na fnz najlapiej rodzinny ? napewno masz ,to idziesz do niego priwat i mówisz jak sprawa wygląda  Zapłacisz za wizyte i dostaniesz recepte oni wiedzą na kogo mogą wypisać. Mi zostalo 7 szt. ale nie zamierzam sie tu ogłaszać a to i tak za mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam sama nie dawno nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka na klinikeza granicą mnie nie stać


  Na tabletki już jest raczej za późno. Uważaj, bo możesz zrobić sobie poważną krzywdę....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz lekarza do ktorgo chodzisz na fnz najlapiej rodzinny ? napewno masz ,to idziesz do niego priwat i mówisz jak sprawa wygląda  Zapłacisz za wizyte i dostaniesz recepte oni wiedzą na kogo mogą wypisać. Mi zostalo 7 szt. ale nie zamierzam sie tu ogłaszać a to i tak za mało.


  Zależy gdzie mieszka ( mam na myśli wielkość miejscowości) - teraz już lekarze tak chętnie Arthrotecu nie wypisują,ale oczywiście może próbować - nic ją to nie kosztuje.Jak sie zapyta, to lekarz jej nie zabije.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To ja teraz trochę z innej beczki. Możecie próbować u weterynarza. Moja siostra ma starego psa,który już kiedyś miał wypisywany Arthrotec. Jak sama była w potrzebie,to stwierdziła,że spróbuje zakombinować "na psa" ( nie wierzyła,że się uda), poszła do weterynarza powiedziała,że pies już tak miał i arthrotec bardzo szybko postawił go na nogi. I udało się - bez problemu dostała receptę na 2 opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiec warto iść i zapytać a nie tracić czas na szukanie po necie bo jak widze to handel tu kwitnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A który to tydzień? Bo jak to początek to można troche pokombinować i może sie udać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień? Bo jak to początek to można troche pokombinować i może sie udać.


   No właśnie, zanim się kupi od handlarza za 300 zł, to warto podejść do lekarza i zapytać - to nic nie kosztuje,powie nie to wychodzisz i tyle. No chyba,że trafisz na kogoś to sprzeda za 150 - 170 zł całe opakowanie za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości...A bardzo mało tu takich...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No te 150 to jeszcze niejest tak dużo,  ale 100% pewnosci masz jak kupisz je w aptece , tu chyba każdy ze mną sie  zgodzi , nie licząc handlarzy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No te 150 to jeszcze niejest tak dużo,  ale 100% pewnosci masz jak kupisz je w aptece , tu chyba każdy ze mną sie  zgodzi , nie licząc handlarzy


   No wiesz,nie do końca - wystarczy umówić sie na pobranie ze sprawdzeniem,jeśli sprzedający się zgadza i chce za całe opakowanie 150 - 170 zł, to można brać - takie jest moje zdanie. Blistra raczej nikt nie podrobi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie i 16 tabletek z drugiego.Uważam,moja cena jest rozsądna.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odezwij sie kobieto , który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam sama nie dawno nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka na klinikeza granicą mnie nie stać


Miałam usuwaną ciąże w takim stadium w szpitalu i to nie są przelewki. Nie powinnaś wykonywać tego w domu, a jeśli już tak Ci na tym strasznie zależy to gdzieś w pobliżu szpitala. W tym tygodniu rodzisz też łożysko, jakkolwiek to zabrzmi. I może się zdarzyć, że potrzebne będzie łyżeczkowanie, co w moim przypadku robili pod narkozą. Jeśli coś zostanie i nie zostanie wyczyszczona macica, to może dojść do zakażenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam sama nie dawno nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka na klinikeza granicą mnie nie stać


Zastanów się dokładnie, bo możesz zrobić sobie krzywdę. I czy będziesz gotowana na to, żeby zobaczyć dziecko? bo niestety w tym tygodniu to mały człowieczek. Mnie ten widok przeraził. Nie będzie łatwo podjąć decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zrobiłam to w 10/11 tc i przeżyłam taki koszmar,że najgorszemu wrogowi tego nie życzę. W 15 nawet sobie tego nie potrafie wyobrazić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego powinnaś to przemyśleć bo mozesz przypacić to zyciem , ale swoim  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego powinnaś to przemyśleć bo mozesz przypacić to zyciem , ale swoim


   Dlatego dążę do tego,że 15 tydzień to już jest stanowczo za późno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba lepszym rozwiazaniem bylo by urodzenie i zrzeczenie sie praw do dziecka .Nikt nie bedzie cie osądzał za to co zrobisz. Niestety nie znam twojej sutuacji zyciowej i nie zamierzam prawic ci morałów. Zazywajac art tak późno narazisz sie na utate zycia tak jak pisaly dziewczyny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2listki czyli 20 sztuk arthrotecu . Moge na maila albo mmsem wyslac zdjecia dla wiarygodnosci. 
kornela.korzen90@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz lekarza do ktorgo chodzisz na fnz nszapiej rodzinny ? napewno masz ,to idziesz do niego priwat i mówisz jak sprawa wygląda  Zapłacisz za wizyte i dostaniesz recepte oni wiedzą na kogo mogą wypisać. Mi zostalo 7 szt. ale nie zamierzam sie tu ogłaszać a to i tak za mało.


Kupie te siedem tabletek jak najszybciej bo musze dokonczy - wzielam 8, zostały mi 2ku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie te siedem tabletek jak najszybciej bo musze dokonczy - wzielam 8, zostały mi 2ku


Ty sie nie wyglupiaj kup paczke. A jak ci te 7 nie wystarczy?? To i tak bedziesz musiala kupic paczke i podwojny wydatek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem tu pierwszy raz proszę o kontakt z osobą l, która jest już "po" chciałabym z kimś porozmawiać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem tu pierwszy raz proszę o kontakt z osobą l, która jest już "po" chciałabym z kimś porozmawiać


kornela.korzen90@o2.pl chcesz pogadac? Napisz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 6 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie - jak pojawia się post z poleceniem jakiejś osoby, to jest stały tekst - długo szukałam ( długo??? przy takiej ilości ogłoszeń?) albo zamówiłam dla siebie a teraz w potrzebie jest moja siostra,kuzynka,przyjaciółka....I pytanie zasadnicze - 150 zł za jaką ilość tabletek?


No dokładnie. A myslalam ze tylko mnie to irytuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Cena 400zł 12 tabl. 

Kontakt:  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem tu pierwszy raz proszę o kontakt z osobą l, która jest już "po" chciałabym z kimś porozmawiać


zrobiłam to w 5 tyg nie było tak  zle podczas bracia tab dużo krwi potem duży  skrzep naprawde duży przypominał troche łożysko.tylko ja brałam dopochwowo pierwsza dawka to 6 sztuk za 4 godz 4 szt potem za 2 godz nastempne dwie tab.i koniec za kilka dni po trafiłam do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie. Lekarz nic nie podejżewał że brałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanów się dokładnie, bo możesz zrobić sobie krzywdę. I czy będziesz gotowana na to, żeby zobaczyć dziecko? bo niestety w tym tygodniu to mały człowieczek. Mnie ten widok przeraził. Nie będzie łatwo podjąć decyzji.


Zastanowiłam dobrze muszę i chcie usunąć jest przy najlepsza przyjaciółka mam nadzieję że będzie dobrze dam znać jak poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrobiłam to w 5 tyg nie było tak  zle podczas bracia tab dużo krwi potem duży  skrzep naprawde duży przypominał troche łożysko.tylko ja brałam dopochwowo pierwsza dawka to 6 sztuk za 4 godz 4 szt potem za 2 godz nastempne dwie tab.i koniec za kilka dni po trafiłam do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie. Lekarz nic nie podejżewał że brałam


Możesz podać dokładnie nazwę co brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz podać dokładnie nazwę co brałaś?


   No a co mogła brać? Pewnie Arthrotec albo Cytotec. No ewentualnie zestaw z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zazylam 1 dawkę arthtotecu o 18 pod jezyk i pytanie czy 2 kolejne mogę zazyc dopochwowo po 4 tabletki? Moze ktoras już tak brała? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zazylam 1 dawkę arthtotecu o 18 pod jezyk i pytanie czy 2 kolejne mogę zazyc dopochwowo po 4 tabletki? Moze ktoras już tak brała? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź .


 Tak, ja tak zrobiłam. Możesz zrobić tak bez problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tylko pobolewanie podbrzusza. Pani tez tak mialaw? Czy po dawce dopochwowo ruszyło coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam tylko pobolewanie podbrzusza. Pani tez tak mialaw? Czy po dawce dopochwowo ruszyło coś?


   Spokojnie, to jest dopiero pierwsza dawka - ruszy po drugiej a może nawet i po trzeciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam tylko pobolewanie podbrzusza. Pani tez tak mialaw? Czy po dawce dopochwowo ruszyło coś?


Postaraj sie ruszac, dzwigac cokolwiek. To przyspiesza caly proces. U mnie sie ruszylo wlasnie na drugi dzien bo przenosilam ciezki przedmiot.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam tylko pobolewanie podbrzusza. Pani tez tak mialaw? Czy po dawce dopochwowo ruszyło coś?


Czasem nawet dopiero na drugi dzien sie rusza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia



Czy tabletka RU486 byla oryginalna??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy tabletka RU486 byla oryginalna??


Nie ma mozliwosci w Polsce dostac orginalnej tabletki ru. Wiec kazde ogloszenie jest oszustwem. Jedynie zestaw z WOW ale z tego co wiem one nie dochodza bo celnicy je przechwytuja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po dwóch kuracjach arthroteca i krawie juz 3 tydzien czy to dobrze ?? :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po dwóch kuracjach arthroteca i krawie juz 3 tydzien czy to dobrze ?? :/


Bylas u lekarza? Czasem potrzebny jest antybiotyk. A czasem konczy sie to lyzeczkowaniem. Ja krwawilam 2 tyg a jesli Ciebie cos niepokoi to idz do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie nie, w poniedzialek mam wizytę ale jutro sie postaram iść bo to dlugo coś jest i jeszcze te bole brzucha czasami są

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie nie, w poniedzialek mam wizytę ale jutro sie postaram iść bo to dlugo coś jest i jeszcze te bole brzucha czasami są


To dobrze ze idziesz jutro. Ja sie balam i poszlam 5 dni po. Dostalam antybiotyk i lekarz mi powiedzial ze jesli krwawienie sie bedzie utrzymywalo jeszcze dluzej niz 2 tyg to mam sie zglosic na lyzeczkowanie. Oby w twoim wypadku nie bylo to konieczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po dwóch kuracjach arthroteca i krawie juz 3 tydzien czy to dobrze ?? :/


Ja poszlam po 4 dniach i dostalam antybiotyk i czopki , po pierwszej tabletce antybiotyku czulam sie jakbym miala zemdlec dostalam gorączki i bolał mnie cały brzuch , potem wyszło mnóstwo skrzepów różnej wielkości.Teraz jest 3 dzien ant. nadal krwawie i pojawiaja sie skrzepy tylko ze mniejsze ale czuje się  o niebo lepiej .Radze jak najszybciej odwiedzic lekarza ,  krwawisz za długo,  może wydać się  jakas bakteria a wtedy nie bedzie wesoło .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zazylam 1 dawkę arthtotecu o 18 pod jezyk i pytanie czy 2 kolejne mogę zazyc dopochwowo po 4 tabletki? Moze ktoras już tak brała? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź .


Lepiej brac pod jezyk ,bo wtedy wypluwasz rdzeń ktory powoduje spowolnienie skurczy.Ja bralam wszystkie pod język i 30 min bez popijania trzymalam w buzi ,potem po malutku polykalam i nie popijalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lepiej brac pod jezyk ,bo wtedy wypluwasz rdzeń ktory powoduje spowolnienie skurczy.Ja bralam wszystkie pod język i 30 min bez popijania trzymalam w buzi ,potem po malutku polykalam i nie popijalam.


  Rdzeń można też wyciągną z pochwy. Ja brałam pierwszą dawkę pod język i ledwo to wytrzymałam,więc 2 kolejne wzięłam dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanowiłam dobrze muszę i chcie usunąć jest przy najlepsza przyjaciółka mam nadzieję że będzie dobrze dam znać jak poszło


  Nie rób tego dziewczyno!!!Nie w tym tygodniu ciąży!

----------


## Ewewewe

Arthrotec dostaniecie w prywatnej aptece za 47zl nie dajcie aie oszukac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem prawie w 8 tc. O ciąży dowiedziałam się tydzień temu, mój chłopak juz wtedy miał zamówić zestaw z WOW, pózniej stwierdziliśmy, ze jednak czekamy do badania ginekologicznego, bo chyba jednak po prostu nie przyjmowaliśmy tego do wiadomości. Badanie miałam wczoraj, wszystko sie potwierdziło. Problemu z arth nie mieliśmy, bo znajomy pracuje w aptece, wiec opakowanie mam juz u siebie. Mamy zrobić to w sobotę w moim mieszkaniu. Jednak tyle sie naczytałam, zaczynam strasznie żałować, ze to nie zestaw... Najbardziej boje sie łyżeczkowania, bo to mała miejscowość i wszyscy bedą wiedzieć, a słyszałam, ze jednak przy zestawie jest większa zdecydowanie pewność, ze wszystko "wymiecie". CZY MA KTOS ZESTAW Z WOW U SIEBIE I MOŻLIWY JEST ODBIÓR OSOBISTY?!?!? POZNAŃ, BYDGOSZCZ I OKOLICE!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec dostaniecie w prywatnej aptece za 47zl nie dajcie aie oszukac


   No nie powiedziałabym - Arthrotec został wciągnięty na listę leków ścisłego rozrachunku tzw. wykaz "A" i już nie jest tak prosto dostać go bez recepty na tzw. uśmiech. Co nie zmienia faktu, że oczywiście możecie próbować...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem prawie w 8 tc. O ciąży dowiedziałam się tydzień temu, mój chłopak juz wtedy miał zamówić zestaw z WOW, pózniej stwierdziliśmy, ze jednak czekamy do badania ginekologicznego, bo chyba jednak po prostu nie przyjmowaliśmy tego do wiadomości. Badanie miałam wczoraj, wszystko sie potwierdziło. Problemu z arth nie mieliśmy, bo znajomy pracuje w aptece, wiec opakowanie mam juz u siebie. Mamy zrobić to w sobotę w moim mieszkaniu. Jednak tyle sie naczytałam, zaczynam strasznie żałować, ze to nie zestaw... Najbardziej boje sie łyżeczkowania, bo to mała miejscowość i wszyscy bedą wiedzieć, a słyszałam, ze jednak przy zestawie jest większa zdecydowanie pewność, ze wszystko "wymiecie". CZY MA KTOS ZESTAW Z WOW U SIEBIE I MOŻLIWY JEST ODBIÓR OSOBISTY?!?!? POZNAŃ, BYDGOSZCZ I OKOLICE!!!!


   Z tego co się orientuję, to WOW już od dłuższego czasu nie wysyła zestawów tylko recepty na Arthrotec. Spokojnie,dasz radę, uda się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyewewewe

> Jestem prawie w 8 tc. O ciąży dowiedziałam się tydzień temu, mój chłopak juz wtedy miał zamówić zestaw z WOW, pózniej stwierdziliśmy, ze jednak czekamy do badania ginekologicznego, bo chyba jednak po prostu nie przyjmowaliśmy tego do wiadomości. Badanie miałam wczoraj, wszystko sie potwierdziło. Problemu z arth nie mieliśmy, bo znajomy pracuje w aptece, wiec opakowanie mam juz u siebie. Mamy zrobić to w sobotę w moim mieszkaniu. Jednak tyle sie naczytałam, zaczynam strasznie żałować, ze to nie zestaw... Najbardziej boje sie łyżeczkowania, bo to mała miejscowość i wszyscy bedą wiedzieć, a słyszałam, ze jednak przy zestawie jest większa zdecydowanie pewność, ze wszystko "wymiecie". CZY MA KTOS ZESTAW Z WOW U SIEBIE I MOŻLIWY JEST ODBIÓR OSOBISTY?!?!? POZNAŃ, BYDGOSZCZ I OKOLICE!!!!



Nie boj sie kochana ja tez duzo sie naczytalam balam sie bardzo bylam w 4/5tyg ciazy wczoraj zarzylam tych tabl przy pierwszej dawce nic mnie nie bolalo poleciala krew a przy drugiej sie zaczely skurcze i bole nie powiem bolalo ale dalo rade isc spac dzis krwawie ale buli nie mam.
A ty zastanow sie czy napewno chcesz usunac musisz byc pewna czy napewbo chcesz

----------


## Ewewewe

> No nie powiedziałabym - Arthrotec został wciągnięty na listę leków ścisłego rozrachunku tzw. wykaz "A" i już nie jest tak prosto dostać go bez recepty na tzw. uśmiech. Co nie zmienia faktu, że oczywiście możecie próbować...


Sluchaj ja szukalam wszedzie na necie tych tabl i kazdy mecil krecil zdecydowalam sie pojechal do duzego miasta wzielam swoja tesciowa i pojechalismy chodzilysmy po wszystkich aptekach i co jakos w prywatnej nam normalnie sprzedali 
Ja rozumiem jak my mlode idziemy do apteki to wiadomo ze nam nie aprzedadza przeciez w aptece babki glupie nie sa na co one sa ale jesli idzie kobieta w podeszlym wieku to normalnie sprzedaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie boj sie kochana ja tez duzo sie naczytalam balam sie bardzo bylam w 4/5tyg ciazy wczoraj zarzylam tych tabl przy pierwszej dawce nic mnie nie bolalo poleciala krew a przy drugiej sie zaczely skurcze i bole nie powiem bolalo ale dalo rade isc spac dzis krwawie ale buli nie mam.
> A ty zastanow sie czy napewno chcesz usunac musisz byc pewna czy napewbo chcesz


  Dokładnie,jeśli jesteś na milion % pewna, to bierz - nie ma opcji żeby się nie udało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Usunąć chcę na pewno, ale boje sie o zdrowie... Miesiączki mam okropne, wytrzymała na ból też nie jestem. Bije sie z myślami czy nie wyjechać do kliniki do Niemiec, ale to jednak koszty, z reszta ogromne. Dlaczego państwo nie może zapewnić nam bezpieczeństwa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchaj ja szukalam wszedzie na necie tych tabl i kazdy mecil krecil zdecydowalam sie pojechal do duzego miasta wzielam swoja tesciowa i pojechalismy chodzilysmy po wszystkich aptekach i co jakos w prywatnej nam normalnie sprzedali 
> Ja rozumiem jak my mlode idziemy do apteki to wiadomo ze nam nie aprzedadza przeciez w aptece babki glupie nie sa na co one sa ale jesli idzie kobieta w podeszlym wieku to normalnie sprzedaja


  Nie zgadzam się, ale kłócić się z Tobą nie będę :Smile: .Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usunąć chcę na pewno, ale boje sie o zdrowie... Miesiączki mam okropne, wytrzymała na ból też nie jestem. Bije sie z myślami czy nie wyjechać do kliniki do Niemiec, ale to jednak koszty, z reszta ogromne. Dlaczego państwo nie może zapewnić nam bezpieczeństwa...


   Ale po zestawie z WOW też przeżyjesz ból i cierpienie fizyczne...

----------


## Ewewewe

> Usunąć chcę na pewno, ale boje sie o zdrowie... Miesiączki mam okropne, wytrzymała na ból też nie jestem. Bije sie z myślami czy nie wyjechać do kliniki do Niemiec, ale to jednak koszty, z reszta ogromne. Dlaczego państwo nie może zapewnić nam bezpieczeństwa...


Ja tez mam bolesne miesiaczki i nie jestem odporna na bol ale dalam rade wczoraj je wzielam dzis czuje sie znacznie lepiej tak normalna bo juz zaczynaly mi sie objawy ciazy a dzis jak nowo narodzona nie powiwm widok tego to koszmar 
Kornelcia9394@o2.pl. 
Napisz do mnie pogadamy

----------


## Ewewewe

> Nie zgadzam się, ale kłócić się z Tobą nie będę.Pozdrawiam.


 Jesli nie chcesz to nie wiez ale naprawde mojej tesciowej sprzedali w prywatnej aptece bez recepty chcesz moge ci kupic bez problemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli nie chcesz to nie wiez ale naprawde mojej tesciowej sprzedali w prywatnej aptece bez recepty chcesz moge ci kupic bez problemu


   Nie,nie ja nie powiedziałam,że Ci nie wierzę. Bardziej chodzi mi o to,że taka apteka zdarza się 1/500 a może i rzadziej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję dziewczyny za wszystkie dobre slowa  :Smile:  ja juz z tych nerwów nie myśle logicznie i chyba próbuje sie na sile pocieszać, ze może zestaw lepszy, ze może wtedy bedzie większa szansa na brak komplikacji itd...

----------


## Ewewewe

> Nie,nie ja nie powiedziałam,że Ci nie wierzę. Bardziej chodzi mi o to,że taka apteka zdarza się 1/500 a może i rzadziej...


No tak jest niestety ja przed tymi tabl znalazlam portal domowe sposoby na poronie ie prubowalam wszystkiego i nic nie poskutkowalo a po art zaczelo sie dziac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję dziewczyny za wszystkie dobre slowa  ja juz z tych nerwów nie myśle logicznie i chyba próbuje sie na sile pocieszać, ze może zestaw lepszy, ze może wtedy bedzie większa szansa na brak komplikacji itd...


   Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki, ale niestety prawda jest brutalna - usunięcie ciąży nigdy nie będzie przyjemnie, Nie ważne czy weźmiesz Arthrotec, Cytotec,zestaw z WOW czy poddasz się zabiegowi za granicą - to zawsze będzie ból i cierpienie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No teraz to aż przyjemnie tu zajrzeć - kobiety wspierają się, doradzają sobie na wzajem, rozmawiają a nie... ciągłe wyzwiska i mieszanie się z błotem...

----------


## Ewewewe

> No teraz to aż przyjemnie tu zajrzeć - kobiety wspierają się, doradzają sobie na wzajem, rozmawiają a nie... ciągłe wyzwiska i mieszanie się z błotem...


Od tego jestesmy zeby sie wspierac i pomagac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od tego jestesmy zeby sie wspierac i pomagac


  Właśnie też tak uważam - to nie jest forum kupię/sprzedam/polecę...Jasne, jak ktoś chce uczciwie odsprzedać to bardzo proszę,ale oszustów i naciągaczy wyeliminować stad powinnyśmy my same...

----------


## Ewewewe

Ja ciaze musialam usunac moj nie pracuje ciezko u nas o prace mam 7miesieczna corcie i mieszkamy u tesciow i nie dala bym sobie rady z 2 niektorzy nie rozumieja ze czlowiek nie chce wiecej dzieci ze jedno im starczy dzis moja kuzynka nazwala mnie ze jestem zla matka bo moje dziecko bedzie samo sie wychowywalo ale nie trzeba byc zla matka zeby miec jedno dziecko ja kornelke kocham z calych sil i ona mi wystarcza

----------


## Ewewewe

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;137331]Właśnie też tak uważam - to nie jest forum kupię/sprzedam/polecę...Jasne, jak ktoś chce uczciwie odsprzedać to bardzo proszę,ale oszustów i naciągaczy wyeliminować stad powinnyśmy my same...[/QUOTbardJa tak jak pisalam wczesniej trzeba isc z tesciowa do takiej prywatnej apteki i sprzedadza bo nam mlodym nie sprzedadza tych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ciaze musialam usunac moj nie pracuje ciezko u nas o prace mam 7miesieczna corcie i mieszkamy u tesciow i nie dala bym sobie rady z 2 niektorzy nie rozumieja ze czlowiek nie chce wiecej dzieci ze jedno im starczy dzis moja kuzynka nazwala mnie ze jestem zla matka bo moje dziecko bedzie samo sie wychowywalo ale nie trzeba byc zla matka zeby miec jedno dziecko ja kornelke kocham z calych sil i ona mi wystarcza


  Ale Ty nie zwracaj uwagi na to co ktoś Ci mówi.To Twoje życie. Nikt go za Ciebie nie przeżyje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu . 20tabletek . w srodku ulotka.moge wyslac zdjecia na maila lub telefon . paczka 24godzinna ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci .  575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz podać dokładnie nazwę co brałaś?


wziełam artrotec forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję arthrotec a nie mam jak załatwić, może mi ktoś pomóc? Sprawdzony apteczny? Błagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję arthrotec a nie mam jak załatwić, może mi ktoś pomóc? Sprawdzony apteczny? Błagam


Sprzedam arthrotec. Mozemy tez pogadac jesli tego potrzebujesz.... Moj mail : marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie,nie ja nie powiedziałam,że Ci nie wierzę. Bardziej chodzi mi o to,że taka apteka zdarza się 1/500 a może i rzadziej...


Mogłabyś załatwić? Nie mam co zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli nie chcesz to nie wiez ale naprawde mojej tesciowej sprzedali w prywatnej aptece bez recepty chcesz moge ci kupic bez problemu


Moglabys zalatwic? Proszę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec.  Z polskiej apteki + paragon na dowód autentycznosci.
Oryginalna paczka 20 tabletek .
Sprzedam arthrotec. marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec.  Z polskiej apteki + paragon na dowód autentycznosci.
> Oryginalna paczka 20 tabletek .
> Sprzedam arthrotec. marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl


W jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakiej cenie?


Zostawila ci dziewczyna maila przeciez  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem wam dziewczyny ze jakies 3 miesiace temu znalazlam tu taka pania kupilam od niej arthrotec.. Teraz kupilam drugi raz ( niestety byl mi potrzebny 2razy  :Frown:  ) wiec musze powiedziec ze sa tu uczciwe osoby. Pani nie zmieniła numeru . za arthrotec bierze z wysylka 250 zl . Nie bede podawac danych itp bo zaraz mnie tez wyzwiecie od handlar i ze sie reklamuje. Chcialam wam tylko powiedziec ze sa tu tez osoby warte polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne CYTOTEC
Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to jest bezpieczne w 12t? Robił ktoś? Proszę o pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma mozliwosci w Polsce dostac orginalnej tabletki ru. Wiec kazde ogloszenie jest oszustwem. Jedynie zestaw z WOW ale z tego co wiem one nie dochodza bo celnicy je przechwytuja.


 Dostalam paczke jedna tabletka RU i 12arthrotec(ale nie pisze, ze to jest ta tabletka czyli zostalam oszukana.  Nie mam pojecia co to moze byc i tez nie wiem czy mam ja zazywac 24 h pezed arthrotecem) co doradzacie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to jest bezpieczne w 12t? Robił ktoś? Proszę o pomoc...


    Sztucznie wywołane poronienie tak naprawdę w żadnym tygodniu nie jest bezpieczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Noi wylądowałam w szpitalu ;/ o 15 czeka mnie wylyzeczkowanie macicy , dziewczyny uwazajcie na siebie jak bierzecie juz te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Noi wylądowałam w szpitalu ;/ o 15 czeka mnie wylyzeczkowanie macicy , dziewczyny uwazajcie na siebie jak bierzecie juz te tabletki


W ktorym tyg robilas zabieg? I dlaczego wyladowalas w szpitalu?

----------


## Ewewewe

> Czy to jest bezpieczne w 12t? Robił ktoś? Proszę o pomoc...


Z tego co czytalam to pisze ze do 12tyg jest wskazana aborcja tabl arth powyzej 12tyg mozna urodzic dziecko ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to jest bezpieczne w 12t? Robił ktoś? Proszę o pomoc...


Ja robilam w 11tyg..udalo sie po 2gim opakowaniu. Pani u ktorej kupowalam doradzila kupic 2 bo juz jedno moze nie pomoc. Miala racje .dopiero drugie pomoglo. Ale sie udalo.takze jak jesteś w 12 śpiesz sie i kup 2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja w 12 tyg. to już prawie poród - tzn., że będziesz świadkiem narodzin swojego dziecka - małego ale już całkiem uformowanego - rusza się, ssie kciuka - po 12 tyg. juz tylko udoskonala sie praca narządów i nabiera ciała ale jest już można powiedzieć  - gotowe :Smile: 

Poza tym aborcja farmakologiczna w domu jest niebezpieczna, poniewaz istnieje ryzyko wykrwawienia. To w zasadzie jest taki szok dla nieprzygotowanego na to organizmu. Ten szok funduje organizmowi ogromna dawka leku - w sumie właśnie jego maksymalne przedawkowanie ma zlikwidować ciążę - co także ma negatywny wpływ na cały organizm kobiety - jak tornado od środka. 

Jeny - przychodzi Ci do głowy jakies inne rozwiązanie, cos co nie byłoby tak niebezpieczne dla Twojego organizmu i psychiki?

Pozdrawiam Cie serdecznie! Napisz co postanowiłaś. Będę teraz myśleć, co u Ciebie...

Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z tego co czytalam to pisze ze do 12tyg jest wskazana aborcja tabl arth powyzej 12tyg mozna urodzic dziecko ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy


Dopiero ok 30 tyg rodzi sie dziecko. W 12 czy 13 ma wielkosc ok 7 cm wiec napewno bedzie wiekszy bol i lepiej nie spogladac na to... I aborcja bedzie normalnie skuteczna tylko trzeba zachowac szczegolna ostroznosc bo mozliwosc komplikacji jest duza i moze byc potrzebna pomoc lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Noi wylądowałam w szpitalu ;/ o 15 czeka mnie wylyzeczkowanie macicy , dziewczyny uwazajcie na siebie jak bierzecie juz te tabletki


Daj znac co u Ciebie... i jak to sie stalo ze wyladowalas w szpitalu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dopiero ok 30 tyg rodzi sie dziecko. W 12 czy 13 ma wielkosc ok 7 cm wiec napewno bedzie wiekszy bol i lepiej nie spogladac na to... I aborcja bedzie normalnie skuteczna tylko trzeba zachowac szczegolna ostroznosc bo mozliwosc komplikacji jest duza i moze byc potrzebna pomoc lekarza.


To w takim razie - cóż to takiego jest, gdy ma wielkość 7 cm.? I dlaczego lepiej na to małe coś nie spoglądać? I co powoduje, że w 30 tyg. rodzi sie dziecko? Juz w 20 tyg. dzieci mają szanse na przeżycie a medycyna nadal sie rozwija i gdy zostanie stworzone sztuczne łożysko -przy życiu będzie można utrzymac także młodsze"cosie".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To w takim razie - cóż to takiego jest, gdy ma wielkość 7 cm.? I dlaczego lepiej na to małe coś nie spoglądać? I co powoduje, że w 30 tyg. rodzi sie dziecko? Juz w 20 tyg. dzieci mają szanse na przeżycie a medycyna nadal sie rozwija i gdy zostanie stworzone sztuczne łożysko -przy życiu będzie można utrzymac także młodsze"cosie".


W tym tyg to plód. Nie ogarniam, co chcesz zyskac przez swoj wpis? Kobieta jesli podjela decyzje to jej nie zmieni nawer jesli nazwiesz to dzieckiem. Te forum nie jest dla takich osob jak Ty! A tak tu bylo milo ostatnio i znow netporadnia sie wtrynia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W tym tyg to plód. Nie ogarniam, co chcesz zyskac przez swoj wpis? Kobieta jesli podjela decyzje to jej nie zmieni nawer jesli nazwiesz to dzieckiem. Te forum nie jest dla takich osob jak Ty! A tak tu bylo milo ostatnio i znow netporadnia sie wtrynia...


   Daj spokój droga Koleżanko. Fanatycznemu katolowi nic nie przetłumaczysz - będziesz strzelać do niego i to nic nie da.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy, albo wysyłka, ale z wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt - olus19853@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W tym tyg to plód. Nie ogarniam, co chcesz zyskac przez swoj wpis? Kobieta jesli podjela decyzje to jej nie zmieni nawer jesli nazwiesz to dzieckiem. Te forum nie jest dla takich osob jak Ty! A tak tu bylo milo ostatnio i znow netporadnia sie wtrynia...


Zadałam tylko kilka pytań i podałam parę faktów - nie rozumiem skąd tyle emocji. Poza tym nie odpowiedziałas mi dlaczego lepiej na ten płód nie spogladać?A chciałabym znać odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W tym tyg to plód. Nie ogarniam, co chcesz zyskac przez swoj wpis? Kobieta jesli podjela decyzje to jej nie zmieni nawer jesli nazwiesz to dzieckiem. Te forum nie jest dla takich osob jak Ty! A tak tu bylo milo ostatnio i znow netporadnia sie wtrynia...


Acha - i też mocno niepokoi mnie fakt, że niby tak tu miło było ostatnio a nie bardzo widzę troskę o bezpieczeństwo dziewczyny, która myśli o usunięciu tak zaawansowanej ciaży farmakologicznie - łatwo mówić - zrób to, gorzej jak skończy się to szpitalem- wtedy-jak sądzę -  będzie tu cisza i kolejne ogłoszenia - kupię, sprzedam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Acha - i też mocno niepokoi mnie fakt, że niby tak tu miło było ostatnio a nie bardzo widzę troskę o bezpieczeństwo dziewczyny, która myśli o usunięciu tak zaawansowanej ciaży farmakologicznie - łatwo mówić - zrób to, gorzej jak skończy się to szpitalem- wtedy-jak sądzę -  będzie tu cisza i kolejne ogłoszenia - kupię, sprzedam...


   A co Ty myślisz,że jak nagadasz jej jakie jest dziecko czy płód w danym tygodniu, to ona zmieni zdanie? Otóż nie zmieni, ona doskonale to wie, wie też jakie to może mieć konsekwencje - żyjemy w dobie internetu i bezproblemowego dostępu do wszelkich informacji. Zatem nie pozostaje nic innego jak tylko wspierać taką osobę i temu ma służyć to forum...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co Ty myślisz,że jak nagadasz jej jakie jest dziecko czy płód w danym tygodniu, to ona zmieni zdanie? Otóż nie zmieni, ona doskonale to wie, wie też jakie to może mieć konsekwencje - żyjemy w dobie internetu i bezproblemowego dostępu do wszelkich informacji. Zatem nie pozostaje nic innego jak tylko wspierać taką osobę i temu ma służyć to forum...


Myślę, że ani Ty ani ja nie wiemy, co zrobi druga osoba. Wychodzę tylko z założenia, że każdy z nas ma prawo znać różne punkty widzenia, znać też fakty, żeby móc świadomie podjąć decyzję.To jest bardzo ważna decyzja - przełomowa. Zgadzam się z Tobą,że pozostaje nam tylko wspierać. I z taką intencją właśnie piszę. Sama wiem ile takie wsparcie znaczy. Poza tym pisałam do konkretnej dziewczyny - nie rozumiem po co te komentarze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę, że ani Ty ani ja nie wiemy, co zrobi druga osoba. Wychodzę tylko z założenia, że każdy z nas ma prawo znać różne punkty widzenia, znać też fakty, żeby móc świadomie podjąć decyzję.To jest bardzo ważna decyzja - przełomowa. Zgadzam się z Tobą,że pozostaje nam tylko wspierać. I z taką intencją właśnie piszę. Sama wiem ile takie wsparcie znaczy. Poza tym pisałam do konkretnej dziewczyny - nie rozumiem po co te komentarze.


Bo twoje komentarze wcale jej nie pomoga a wrecz przeciwnie, wpedzisz ja w wyrzuty sumienia a w najgorszym wypadku cos sobie dziewczyna zrobi! Ogarnij sie i zostaw dla siebie takie fakty. I jeszcze raz, w 12 tc to plod a nie dziecko! Nie warto patrzec bo moze to wywolac nieprzyjemne uczucia, po co glupio pytasz skoro znasz odpowiedz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W tym tyg to plód. Nie ogarniam, co chcesz zyskac przez swoj wpis? Kobieta jesli podjela decyzje to jej nie zmieni nawer jesli nazwiesz to dzieckiem. Te forum nie jest dla takich osob jak Ty! A tak tu bylo milo ostatnio i znow netporadnia sie wtrynia...



Płód, który wygląda jak człowiek- miniatura człowieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Płód, który wygląda jak człowiek- miniatura człowieka.


Lecz sie kobieto zacofana. W wiekszosci krajow w UE aborcja jest legalna bez podania konkretnej przyczyny. W Polsce przez takich ludzi jak Ty to nigdy nie bedzie mozliwe. To jej zycie, jej sumienie, jej sprawa! A ona zamiast znalezc wsparcie na forum to znalazla wyrzuty sumienia, ogarnij sie! Nikt nie potrzebuje kazania. A takimi tekstami ranisz kazda kobiete ktora przez to przeszla. Powodzenia jesli jestes psychologiem to ch**owym. Nie pozdrawiam!

----------


## Ewewewe

Ja poronilam przez tabl 2dni temu musialam nie mialam wyjscia ale u mnie dopiero byl pecherzy z fasoleczka tam mala ze nie bylo jej widac teraz czasem siedze i mysle co ja zrobilam ale i tak bym to zrobila wiadomo nie zapomni sie tego wogule. I opowiadac jak bylo i jak wygladalo tez noe bede ale powiem tak jesli macie naprawde problemy pieniezne domowe itp usuncie ale jesli jest to wasze pierwsze dziecko nie robcie tego ja mam 7 mieaieczna corcie i bedac z nia w ciazy ani razu o tym nie pomyslalam zeby usunac pokochalam ja jako mala fasolke i kochac bede ale w zyciu sa chwile dla ktorych trzeba poronic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie i 16 tabletek z drugiego.Uważam,moja cena jest rozsądna.Nie pobieram żadnych przedpłat na konto.Lek jest oczywiście oryginalny - z polskiej apteki. gosia-hec@wp.pl


 ta osoba kręci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak kupujecie art to proście o zdj., ale uwaga obok blistra ma być napisana długopisem na kartce dzisiejsza data. Większa pewność, że zdjęcie nie jest ściągnięte z sieci. Poza tym sprawdzcie za pomocą google grafika - wyszukiwanie za pomocą obrazu, czy zdj. nie jest z sieci. Wysyłka oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu . 20tabletek . w srodku ulotka. 575 823 497
Wysylam zdjecia dla wiarygodnosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 5-10 tabletek Arthrocetu (posiadam jedynie 8, a to chyba za mało ). Preferuje odbiór osobisty, zależy mi na czasie. Okolice Olsztyna Warmińsko-Mazurkie. Bardzo proszę o pomoc w zdobyciu. email: lowely1123@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Tabletki. Odbiór osobisty WARSZAWA.
edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20tabl kontakt Art333@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny kupie tabletki art.cale opakowanie w od sprawdzonej osoby pilnie!w rozsadnej cenie czyli do 200 zl magda2652@wp.pl

----------


## czarnula 2016

Mama pytanie wczoraj zazylam arthrotec pojawilo sie niewielkie plamienie i kilka skrzepikow czy to oznacza ze poronilam czy tez musze powtórzyć zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mama pytanie wczoraj zazylam arthrotec pojawilo sie niewielkie plamienie i kilka skrzepikow czy to oznacza ze poronilam czy tez musze powtórzyć zabieg


Postaraj sie ruszac wysilac cokolwiek. Arthrotec ma to do siebie ze czasem potrzeba czasu a czasem wlasnie wysilku. Odczekaj kilka dni a nawet tydz i wtedy powtorz zabieg. U mnie sie udalo dopiero za drugim razem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
731058416

----------


## czarnulka 2016

> Postaraj sie ruszac wysilac cokolwiek. Arthrotec ma to do siebie ze czasem potrzeba czasu a czasem wlasnie wysilku. Odczekaj kilka dni a nawet tydz i wtedy powtorz zabieg. U mnie sie udalo dopiero za drugim razem


Właśnie tak robię jedyne co to niewielkie plemienia i śluz taki z krwią niewiem może jednak powtórzyć zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak by ktoś chciał to mam 1 opakowanie, kupiłam ale postanowiłam nie użyć. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie tak robię jedyne co to niewielkie plemienia i śluz taki z krwią niewiem może jednak powtórzyć zabieg


Ja bym odczekala jeszcze kilka dni. Chociaz do środy, potem bym powtorzyla... A jesli nie jestes pewna czy sie udalo to moze sprawdz to u lekarza? Ja w 6 tyg mialam naprawde sporo krwi, mozna to nazwac krwotokiem i bardzo duzo skrzepow i tkanek. Ale kazda z nas jest inna a nie chce Cie wprowadzac w blad, byc moze jestes juz po i nie potrzebujesz powtarzac  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ta osoba kręci


   Niczego odemnie nie kupiłaś.Nie wpłaciłaś mi nic na konto.Nie wysłałam Ci pustej koperty,perfum za 15 zł ani pociętych gazet.Więc jakim prawem nazywasz mnie oszustką???Skoro uważasz,że kręcę to nie musisz odemnie Arthrotecu kupować.W sieci masz setki ogłoszeń - jest w czym wybierać....

----------


## czarna2016

> Jak by ktoś chciał to mam 1 opakowanie, kupiłam ale postanowiłam nie użyć. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia.


Za ile byś sprzedala ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam za 250, + koszt wysyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, postanowiłam podzielic sie i moja historią. Nie bede tu pisac dlaczego to zrobiłam , bo to uważam każda z osobna powinna zostawić swojemu sumieniu ..
Dowiedziałam się o ciązy w 9 tygodniu ( ciąża potwierdzona usg), zamówiłam tabletki ze strony girlinneed, paczka przyszła po dwóch dniach, co to samej Ru mam zastrzeżenia, co prawda była zablistrowana, ale wygldała bardziej jak apap, cytotec natomiast oryginał. Tabletki leżały 2 dni, aż w końcu zdecydowałam się zażyć, najpierw ru po 24h przyszedł czas na cytotec ...Pierwsza dawka oprócz mega biegunki nic, druga dawka to samo, po trzeciej zaczęło się plamienie, później krwawienie, tabletki wzięłam w czwartek, i mimo iz krwawiłam cały czas to dopiero w sobote jak poczułam potrzebę skorzystania z toalety .. wyleciała ze mnie "wątróbka" koło 5 cm, nie było widać zadnego zarodka nic a nic, po tym krwawienie stało się bardziej skąpe, dlatego nastepnego dnia zadzwoniłam do lekarza prowadzącego, powiedziałam ze krawawie , kazał się zgłosić do szpitala, tak tez zrobiłam, po badaniu lekarz stwierdził ze ciąża się zachowała, kazał czekać na usg... USG pokazało że ciązy nie ma, zostały jakieś skrzepy ... łyżeczkowanie ... Pobyt w szpitalu masakra, wszyscy na około współczuli,a tylko ja miałam świadomość że to tylko i wyłącznie z mojej winy ... Napewno nigdy więcej się nie zdecyduje na taki krok ...
Pozdrawiam
M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, postanowiłam podzielic sie i moja historią. Nie bede tu pisac dlaczego to zrobiłam , bo to uważam każda z osobna powinna zostawić swojemu sumieniu ..
> Dowiedziałam się o ciązy w 9 tygodniu ( ciąża potwierdzona usg), zamówiłam tabletki ze strony girlinneed, paczka przyszła po dwóch dniach, co to samej Ru mam zastrzeżenia, co prawda była zablistrowana, ale wygldała bardziej jak apap, cytotec natomiast oryginał. Tabletki leżały 2 dni, aż w końcu zdecydowałam się zażyć, najpierw ru po 24h przyszedł czas na cytotec ...Pierwsza dawka oprócz mega biegunki nic, druga dawka to samo, po trzeciej zaczęło się plamienie, później krwawienie, tabletki wzięłam w czwartek, i mimo iz krwawiłam cały czas to dopiero w sobote jak poczułam potrzebę skorzystania z toalety .. wyleciała ze mnie "wątróbka" koło 5 cm, nie było widać zadnego zarodka nic a nic, po tym krwawienie stało się bardziej skąpe, dlatego nastepnego dnia zadzwoniłam do lekarza prowadzącego, powiedziałam ze krawawie , kazał się zgłosić do szpitala, tak tez zrobiłam, po badaniu lekarz stwierdził ze ciąża się zachowała, kazał czekać na usg... USG pokazało że ciązy nie ma, zostały jakieś skrzepy ... łyżeczkowanie ... Pobyt w szpitalu masakra, wszyscy na około współczuli,a tylko ja miałam świadomość że to tylko i wyłącznie z mojej winy ... Napewno nigdy więcej się nie zdecyduje na taki krok ...
> Pozdrawiam
> M.


Czesc ja tez dostalam paczkę i tabletka RU napewno nie jest ta tabletką :// nie wiem czy mam ja zazywac.. Natomiast arthrotec jest oryginalny.. Prosze mi powiedziec ile dni po kuracji najlepiej pojsc do ginekologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc ja tez dostalam paczkę i tabletka RU napewno nie jest ta tabletką :// nie wiem czy mam ja zazywac.. Natomiast arthrotec jest oryginalny.. Prosze mi powiedziec ile dni po kuracji najlepiej pojsc do ginekologa?


  A możesz ją sobie zażyć,bo najprawdopodobniej jest to apap albo vit.C

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu. 20sztuk. 2blistry. Oryginalne.  marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu. 20sztuk. 2blistry. Oryginalne.  marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl


  W jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, postanowiłam podzielic sie i moja historią. Nie bede tu pisac dlaczego to zrobiłam , bo to uważam każda z osobna powinna zostawić swojemu sumieniu ..
> Dowiedziałam się o ciązy w 9 tygodniu ( ciąża potwierdzona usg), zamówiłam tabletki ze strony girlinneed, paczka przyszła po dwóch dniach, co to samej Ru mam zastrzeżenia, co prawda była zablistrowana, ale wygldała bardziej jak apap, cytotec natomiast oryginał. Tabletki leżały 2 dni, aż w końcu zdecydowałam się zażyć, najpierw ru po 24h przyszedł czas na cytotec ...Pierwsza dawka oprócz mega biegunki nic, druga dawka to samo, po trzeciej zaczęło się plamienie, później krwawienie, tabletki wzięłam w czwartek, i mimo iz krwawiłam cały czas to dopiero w sobote jak poczułam potrzebę skorzystania z toalety .. wyleciała ze mnie "wątróbka" koło 5 cm, nie było widać zadnego zarodka nic a nic, po tym krwawienie stało się bardziej skąpe, dlatego nastepnego dnia zadzwoniłam do lekarza prowadzącego, powiedziałam ze krawawie , kazał się zgłosić do szpitala, tak tez zrobiłam, po badaniu lekarz stwierdził ze ciąża się zachowała, kazał czekać na usg... USG pokazało że ciązy nie ma, zostały jakieś skrzepy ... łyżeczkowanie ... Pobyt w szpitalu masakra, wszyscy na około współczuli,a tylko ja miałam świadomość że to tylko i wyłącznie z mojej winy ... Napewno nigdy więcej się nie zdecyduje na taki krok ...
> Pozdrawiam
> M.


   Witam!!! A co to za strona? Gdzie ją znalazlaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! A co to za strona? Gdzie ją znalazlaś?


Dziewczyny zamiast przeplacac i zamawiac z dziwnej strony moze warto zastanowic sie nad womenonweb? 100% pewnosci i koszt tylko 150 zl w sumie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak liczy się czas to lepiej wydać troszkę więcej, z czasem jest trudniej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś wcześniej pisał że od womenonweb zatrzymali celnicy, i niby recepty wysyłają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę sprzedać arthrotec, 20 szt, 2 blistry, wszystko oryginalne. Wyśle nawet zdjęcie, kupiłam dla siebie i nie chce już na to patrzeć jak by ktoś chciał niech poda maila to napiszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakiej cenie?


Zapraszam na maila. marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja za art zapłaciłam 150 zł paczka przyszła poczta polską z oznaczonym sprawdzeniem zawartości kobieta wyłał mi wcześniej jeszcze fotki tabletek  śmiało polecam534647425

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, we wtorek wzięłam art ok 19. Po drugiej dawce krwawienie dosc obfite, ból jak przy zwykłej miesiączce. Do rana krwawienie, pozniej jeszcze dwa dni plamienie, teraz tylko brązowe brudzenie. Dzien po byłam na usg, ciąża była dalej ok 9-10 t. Jeszcze nie powtórzyłam ale ogolnie czuje sie inaczej. Piersi przestały bolec, chyba troche zmalały, brzuch nie jest taki odstający, nie mam nudności. Jak myślicie co to moze oznaczać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ciąża była na usg i jej nie chcesz to powtórz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ORYGINALNY CYTOTEC PROSTO Z APTEKI.

ODBIÓR OSOBISTY ORAZ WYSYŁKA.

12 SZT 400ZŁ

KONTAKT :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497
Sprzedam arthrotec .cale opakowanie 20szt..ulotka w srodku.

----------


## czarna2016

> 575 823 497
> Sprzedam arthrotec .cale opakowanie 20szt..ulotka w srodku.


A za jaka cenę byś odsprzedala ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, ja właśnie zaczęłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, ja właśnie zaczęłam


   To powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już czuję ból w podbrzuszu, a ledwo skończyłam trzymać moja dawkę pod językiem. Bardzo się boję, jednak jest ze mna mój chłopak. Trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już czuję ból w podbrzuszu, a ledwo skończyłam trzymać moja dawkę pod językiem. Bardzo się boję, jednak jest ze mna mój chłopak. Trzymajcie kciuki.


   Dacie rade.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zazylam wczoraj art dopochwowo, po pierwszym użyciu (4 tabletki) od razu dostałam krwawienie i wyszedł z mnie duży skrzep krwi i po drugim razie tak samo, dzisiaj koniec krwawienia i tylko ból brzucha, mam czekać czy zgłosić się do lekarza? Poradzi ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na wstępie z góry dziękuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

Wczoraj około godz 23 przyjęłam 3 tabletki pod język. Po nich poczułam niewielkie skurcze macicy. O 1:00 przyjęłam kolejne 3, po których dostałam silnych skurczy oraz pierwszego krwawienia ( dość obfitego z skrzepami ). Koło 4:00 przyjęłam ostatnie 2 tabletki ( skurcze cały czas były ), lecz dopiero koło 8:00 oraz 10:00 miałam ponownie 2 krwawienia ( równie obfite wraz z skrzepami ). Jeszcze przez niedługi czas miałam skurcze. Niestety zażyłam łącznie tylko 8 tabletek, bo nie posiadałam więcej. Zapomniałam dopisać, że okres ciąży to około 4 tyg.

Mam pytanie, czy można uznać to za udany zabieg ? Bardzo się denerwuję przez niewiedzę czy udało się czy nie. Piesi mam mniej obrzęknięte, ale pobolewają mnie dalej. od 10:00 nie byłam jeszcze w toalecie, przestałam już mieć skurcze.
Bardzo proszę o pomoc informacyjną co dalej robić. Te czekanie i niewiedza mnie dobija  :Frown:

----------


## czarnulka2016

> Mogę sprzedać arthrotec, 20 szt, 2 blistry, wszystko oryginalne. Wyśle nawet zdjęcie, kupiłam dla siebie i nie chce już na to patrzeć jak by ktoś chciał niech poda maila to napiszę.


malutka20037@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak liczy się czas to lepiej wydać troszkę więcej, z czasem jest trudniej...


Recepte WOW masz tego samego dnia po wyslaniu darowizny. I 100% pewnosci ze nikt Cie nie oszuka bo sama kupujesz lek w aptece.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc ja tez dostalam paczkę i tabletka RU napewno nie jest ta tabletką :// nie wiem czy mam ja zazywac.. Natomiast arthrotec jest oryginalny.. Prosze mi powiedziec ile dni po kuracji najlepiej pojsc do ginekologa?



Ja zażyłam, w najgorszym przypadku okaże sie pewnie zwykłym apapem ta tabletka.
Ja poszłam do lekarza po 4 dniach,dzień przed wizytą wypadł ze mnie ten skrzep, i tego samego dnia już dużo mniej krwawiłam, więc bałam się że jak odczekam jeszcze dzień czy dwa to w ogóle przestane krwawić, a wtedy wszystko było by już conajmniej podejrzane bo jak poronic bez krwawienia...
M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na wstępie z góry dziękuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi.
> 
> Wczoraj około godz 23 przyjęłam 3 tabletki pod język. Po nich poczułam niewielkie skurcze macicy. O 1:00 przyjęłam kolejne 3, po których dostałam silnych skurczy oraz pierwszego krwawienia ( dość obfitego z skrzepami ). Koło 4:00 przyjęłam ostatnie 2 tabletki ( skurcze cały czas były ), lecz dopiero koło 8:00 oraz 10:00 miałam ponownie 2 krwawienia ( równie obfite wraz z skrzepami ). Jeszcze przez niedługi czas miałam skurcze. Niestety zażyłam łącznie tylko 8 tabletek, bo nie posiadałam więcej. Zapomniałam dopisać, że okres ciąży to około 4 tyg.
> 
> Mam pytanie, czy można uznać to za udany zabieg ? Bardzo się denerwuję przez niewiedzę czy udało się czy nie. Piesi mam mniej obrzęknięte, ale pobolewają mnie dalej. od 10:00 nie byłam jeszcze w toalecie, przestałam już mieć skurcze.
> Bardzo proszę o pomoc informacyjną co dalej robić. Te czekanie i niewiedza mnie dobija


Najlepiej idz do lekarza to bedziesz wiedziala. Kazda kobieta jest inna, jedne krwawia 3 dni i sie im udaje, inne 2 tyg i ciaza sie utrzymuje. Rozumiem co czujesz, ale nikt Ci na to pytanie tu nie odpowie. Sama powinnas czuc ze jest inaczej, objawy ciazy powoli powinny ustepowac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

6 godzin od pierwszej dawki i nic... Krwawienie bardzo delikatne. A bóle.... Okropne  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A za jaka cenę byś odsprzedala ???


Odezwij sie. Dogadamy sie jakos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ORYGINALNY CYTOTEC PROSTO Z APTEKI.

ODBIÓR OSOBISTY ORAZ WYSYŁKA.

12 SZT 400ZŁ

KONTAKT :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wrocław, kupię Art 20szt.  za 150 zł plus sprawdz. zawart. lub odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotecu. Orginalne z paragonem z apteki. W srodku dwa blistry plus ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsem lub mailem . wysle szybka paczka 24h.
575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotecu. Orginalne z paragonem z apteki. W srodku dwa blistry plus ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsem lub mailem . wysle szybka paczka 24h.
575 823 497.

----------


## czarnulka 2016

> Odezwij sie. Dogadamy sie jakos


Ok a na maila czy jak ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam całe opak. Arthrotec, 20 szt. Okolice poznania jak by ktoś potrzebował niech da znać, wyśle zdj .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok a na maila czy jak ???


Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl  :Wink:  moj mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
731058416

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol 
Cena za 10 tabletek 350
Lub 12 za 450 zł proszę o SMS tabletki 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 24 powinnam była wziąć ostatnia dawkę, ale myślałam, że już nie dam rady. Bóle były okropne, a krwawienia prawie wcale co mnie demotywowalo. Na szczęście był przy mnie mój chłopak, który mnie wspierał, bo sama nie zdecydowałbym sie na dalszy krok. Po jakiejś godzinie poczułam jakby cos we mnie pękło i jakbym sie zesiusiała- to były wody. Oczywiście to 8 tc, wiec ich ilośc spokojnie zmieściła sie na podpasce. Wtedy w toalecie wyleciał ze mnie spory zlep tkanek. Pózniej nadal skurcze, ale rzadsze + same skrzepy krwi. Ok 3 zasnęłam i o 6:30 obudziła mnie potrzeba siusiania, krwi sporo, tzn jak leżę to nic, ale jak wstaje to wodospad. Teraz jest juz ok, czasem pobolewa brzuch. W tym tygodniu lub na początku przyszłego wybiorę sie na USG. Dodam, ze dla mnie akcja koszmarna- po pierwsze bóle okropne, a po 2 do 3 dawki prawie nic sie nie działo, wiec to dawało mi dodatkowy stres...

----------


## czarnulka2016

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 1 tabletka - 10 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
> gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
> 731058416


Wyslalam ci maila

----------


## czarnulka2016

> Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl  moj mail


Wyslalam ci maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I moja rada... Nie róbcie tego same w domu, bez niczyjej wiedzy... Ja bez wsparcia psychicznego chłopaka + dziewczyn z maszwybor nie poradziłabym sobie. No i wiadomo ciezko jest ruszyć ręka, wiec osoba do zakorzenia herbaty, przyniesienia koca itp może sie przydać

----------


## czarnulka2016

> Wyslalam ci maila


Przepraszam pomylilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 1 tabletka - 10 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
> gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
> 731058416


Kupilaam od tej pani tabletki .typowa handlara ! Meczyla mnie ciagle nagabywala... Wrecz naklaniala zeby od niej kupic a ze bylam naiwna to wcisnela mi jakies male biale prostakatne tabletki!  W plastikowym pudelku nawet tego nie wzielam bo sie balam i tylko stracilam 200 zl ! Uwazajcie na nia !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisze jeszcze raz. Kupilam opakowanie arthrotecu . nie uzylam go i nie uzyje... Wiec je odsprzedam. W takim stanie jak je kupilam czyli w pudelku z ulotka i paragonem z cena i adresem apteki .
Chce tylko sie tego pozbyc i odzyskac pieniadze 
kornela.korzen90@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

content://media/external/file/2296

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec.   Cena 200 zl. 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wyszlam wlasnie od lekarza ktory powiedzial mi ze ciaza juz jest duza gdy zapytalam o tydzien uslyszalam ze 10 w karcie ciazy wpisal mi 9 jestem zalamana posiadam pudelko art. Ale zastanawiam sie czy to nie za pozno jak myslicie lek moze zadzialac jeszcze??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wyszlam wlasnie od lekarza ktory powiedzial mi ze ciaza juz jest duza gdy zapytalam o tydzien uslyszalam ze 10 w karcie ciazy wpisal mi 9 jestem zalamana posiadam pudelko art. Ale zastanawiam sie czy to nie za pozno jak myslicie lek moze zadzialac jeszcze??


Moze do 10 tyg. Ale moim zdaniem powinnas miec na wszelki wypadek 2op bo jedno przy tak dyzym plodz.moze nie wystarczyć. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Cena : 400zł.

Kontakt : 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze do 10 tyg. Ale moim zdaniem powinnas miec na wszelki wypadek 2op bo jedno przy tak dyzym plodz.moze nie wystarczyć. Pozdrawiam


I mam stosowac 3x4 tabletki co 3 h ? Czy nalezy zmienic dawkowanie? Drugie opakowanie rozumiem na druga probe? . z Gory dziekuje za odp i Rowniez pozdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę sprzedać arthrotec, 20 szt, 2 blistry, wszystko oryginalne. Wyśle nawet zdjęcie, kupiłam dla siebie i nie chce już na to patrzeć jak by ktoś chciał niech poda maila to napiszę.


Jak by ktoś był zainteresowany to proszę pisać na maila olcia199410@buziaczek.pl jak komuś zależy na czasie to jestem z Poznania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I mam stosowac 3x4 tabletki co 3 h ? Czy nalezy zmienic dawkowanie? Drugie opakowanie rozumiem na druga probe? . z Gory dziekuje za odp i Rowniez pozdr


   Dokładnie 3 razy po 4 co 3 godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie 3 razy po 4 co 3 godziny.


Dziekuje Bardzo odezwe sie jak bedzie "po zabiegu"

----------


## Madziakap94

Dziewczyny ok. 2 miesiące temu byłam zdesperowana tak jak teraz Wy, okazało się, że niepotrzebnie ale tabletki z Women on Web zamówiłam. Odstąpię je za kwotę którą wydałam ( 90 euro ) Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Poznań/Komorniki, bądź też wysyłka z płatnością przy odbiorze. Trzymam za Was kciuki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brązowe upławy, z większymi grudkami, sluzowate, 6 dni po art co to moze oznaczać? Dzien po ciąza dalej była na usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brązowe upławy, z większymi grudkami, sluzowate, 6 dni po art co to moze oznaczać? Dzien po ciąza dalej była na usg.


Sprawdz u gina bo możliwe ze ciąza dalej jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już po akcji(dzisiaj w nocy). Zostało mi 8 tabletek(arth). Koszt 60 zł + koszt wysyłki lub odbiór osobisty Poznań.  :Wink:  
Na wszystkie pytania co do akcji chętnie odpowiem i oczywiście w razie potrzeby wyślę zdjęcia tabletek :€

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja już po akcji(dzisiaj w nocy). Zostało mi 8 tabletek(arth). Koszt 60 zł + koszt wysyłki lub odbiór osobisty Poznań.  
> Na wszystkie pytania co do akcji chętnie odpowiem i oczywiście w razie potrzeby wyślę zdjęcia tabletek :€


O mojej akcji pisałam kilka postów wyżej  :Smile:  to ta "bezobjawowa" aż do 3 dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brązowe upławy, z większymi grudkami, sluzowate, 6 dni po art co to moze oznaczać? Dzien po ciąza dalej była na usg.


Moim zdaniem ciaza sie utrzymala tez tak miala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest tu ktoś z województwa świętokrzyskiego??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20sztuk.ulotka paragon. Sprzedam

----------


## Kropka237

Hej, w jakich dawkach i w jaki sposob przyjmowalyscie  Artrocec ? Wlasnie wzięłam 4 tabl pod jezyk I mnie piecze oraz jest bardzo nie dobre. Zastanawiam sie czy kolejna dawkę przyjąć dopochwowo. Nie jestem rownież pewna czy dawka 12 tabl nie jest za duża. Dobę wcześniej wzielam tabl Ru. Jestem w 5/6 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec 20sztuk plus tabletka ru. Podobno 100 ÷ skuteczne. Podobno bo kupilam ale sie rozmyslilam - nie uzylam i chce sprzedac. Tylko zdecydowanej osobie
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec 20sztuk plus tabletka ru. Podobno 100 ÷ skuteczne. Podobno bo kupilam ale sie rozmyslilam - nie uzylam i chce sprzedac. Tylko zdecydowanej osobie
> marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl


Ale sciema, ta pani pisała już kilkanaście razy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale sciema, ta pani pisała już kilkanaście razy


Skad wiesz? Nikogo nie oszukala... Wiec moze nie rzycajmy oskarzen bez podstaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad wiesz? Nikogo nie oszukala... Wiec moze nie rzycajmy oskarzen bez podstaw?


   Dokładnie.To,że ogłaszała się już kilka czy kilkanaście razy,to wcale nie znaczy,że jest oszustką czy ściemniarą.

----------


## Ewelinkkkaaa

Laski do jakiego czasu moze trwac oczyszczenie ja w srode bralam tabl wyleciala ze mnie zarodek wygladal jak watrobka dzis patrze znow wylatuje to mozliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Laski do jakiego czasu moze trwac oczyszczenie ja w srode bralam tabl wyleciala ze mnie zarodek wygladal jak watrobka dzis patrze znow wylatuje to mozliwe


  U każdej przebiega inaczej.Dopóki nie pójdziesz do lekarza nie będziesz wiedziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wyszlam wlasnie od lekarza ktory powiedzial mi ze ciaza juz jest duza gdy  zapytalam o tydzien uslyszalam ze 10 w karcie ciazy wpisal mi 9 jestem zalamana posiadam pudelko art. Ale zastanawiam sie czy to nie za pozno jak myslicie lek moze zadzialac jeszcze??


 Rozmowa Ci pomoże. Wejdź na czat netporadnia.pl, pisz kontakt@netporadnia.pl lub dzwoń 586 915 915. 
Gwarantujemy anonimowość.

----------


## Ewelinkkkaaa

> U każdej przebiega inaczej.Dopóki nie pójdziesz do lekarza nie będziesz wiedziała.


Dziekuje :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie.To,że ogłaszała się już kilka czy kilkanaście razy,to wcale nie znaczy,że jest oszustką czy ściemniarą.



Sciemniara na pewno, wzięła opis od innej laski

----------


## Kropka237

Przyjęłam 2 dawkę i mam skończę oraz dreszcze ale dalej 0 krwawienia.

----------


## Kropka237

Pierwsza dawka pod język. Druga dopochwo (1,5 h temu) Moge iść do wanny czy to moze zaszkodzic? Moge jeść ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwsza dawka pod język. Druga dopochwo (1,5 h temu) Moge iść do wanny czy to moze zaszkodzic? Moge jeść ?


Jesc mozesz. Jak bralas dopochwowo wanna odpada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka.
12 szt 400zł
Kontakt :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie  :Wink: 
.
.
.
Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
> .
> .
> .
> Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
> Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam


To teraz wytlumacz wszystkim skad masz ru? Kolejna oszustka a tski byl tu spokoj... dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac! W polsce tabletka ru jest niedostepna, mozliwe jest tylko nabycie jej w zestawie z WOW i wredy jedt czysty lek a nie arthrotec!! Uwazajcie bo to na pewno oszustwo i dostaniecie co najwyzej apap! Kilka dziewczyn juz zostalo oszukanyck

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
> .
> .
> .
> Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
> Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam


Uwaga ciekawe skad tabletka ru oszustko!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga ciekawe skad tabletka ru oszustko!!


I juz jakas handlara jest... Masakra 
Z wow idiotko ! 
Oglosilam się jeden raz a ty mnie od oszustek wyzywasz? Same handlary....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
> .
> .
> .
> Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
> Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam


Dziewczyna piszr ze ma ru z wow. Slepe jestescie? Juz byl z wami spokoj a wy znow ludzi oskarzacie i obrazacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kiedyś brałam ru od ginekolog która normalnie pracuje w swoim gabinecie i nic nie pomoglo... Tydzień chyba czekałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno ru w polaczeniu z arthrotec albo cytotec dziala- samo nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
> .
> .
> .
> Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
> Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam


Jedna ma z wow druga od ginekologa...wiec drogie handlary darujcie sobie wasze komentarze i zarzuty. Co ? Klienci id was nie kupuja arthrotecu po 400 zl? To teraz mnie obra obrazacie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I juz jakas handlara jest... Masakra 
> Z wow idiotko ! 
> Oglosilam się jeden raz a ty mnie od oszustek wyzywasz? Same handlary....


Arthrotec tez Ci wow wyslalo?? Pierdoli mnie to ja mam to za soba. Tylko czekam az biedna dziewczyna napisze na forum ze zamiast ru dostala witaminy albo apap. Ehh zeby nie bylo ze nie ostrzegalam. Ru zatrzymuje wydzielanie hormonu ciazowego, arthrotec powoduje skurcze macicy. Jesli ru jest orginalne to normalnie powinna byc ciaza zakonczona. Art ppmaga tylko to wszystko usunoc z organizmu a i jesli bierze sie ru to wystarczy 6 max 8 tabletek arthrotecu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dawno bylo glosno na forum ze ru orginalna jest dostepna tylko od wow. Ale nie rozumiem czemu zamawialas zestaw skoro uzylas tylko misoprostol? To jest bardzo podejzane ja bym nie kupila od tej osoby bo widac ze kreci. Uwazajcie wystarczy przejrzec kilka stron forum i widac ze kilka osob jest oszukanyh bo dostalo apap. Pamietajcie mifepriston jest zawsze w zestawie z misoprostolem ale orginalnym z WOW a nie z arthroteckiem czy cytotekiem. A i nie wierze ze ginekolog ma ru. Uwazajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedna ma z wow druga od ginekologa...wiec drogie handlary darujcie sobie wasze komentarze i zarzuty. Co ? Klienci id was nie kupuja arthrotecu po 400 zl? To teraz mnie obra obrazacie?


Nic nie sprzedaje. To wlasnie Ty doszlas do wniosku ze sam arthrotec nie pojdzie drozej niz 200 zl wiec lepiej dozucic apap i miec za to 400. Gratuluje pomyslu :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec tez Ci wow wyslalo?? Pierdoli mnie to ja mam to za soba. Tylko czekam az biedna dziewczyna napisze na forum ze zamiast ru dostala witaminy albo apap. Ehh zeby nie bylo ze nie ostrzegalam. Ru zatrzymuje wydzielanie hormonu ciazowego, arthrotec powoduje skurcze macicy. Jesli ru jest orginalne to normalnie powinna byc ciaza zakonczona. Art ppmaga tylko to wszystko usunoc z organizmu a i jesli bierze sie ru to wystarczy 6 max 8 tabletek arthrotecu.


   O tym samym pomyślałam ale już nie chciałam się nic odzywać. WOW nigdy nie wysyłała Arthrotecu a tabletka RU była w połączeniu z zestawem. Już nic nie wspomnę o tym, że WOW już od dość długiego czasu nie wysyła zestawów a Pani która próbuje to sprzedać mówi,że była w potrzebie jakieś 2 tygodnie temu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O tym samym pomyślałam ale już nie chciałam się nic odzywać. WOW nigdy nie wysyłała Arthrotecu a tabletka RU była w połączeniu z zestawem. Już nic nie wspomnę o tym, że WOW już od dość długiego czasu nie wysyła zestawów a Pani która próbuje to sprzedać mówi,że była w potrzebie jakieś 2 tygodnie temu.


Dokladnie wow wystawia teraz tylko recepty na arthrotec. Takze sie pani nie udalo nikogo wkrecic  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
> .
> .
> .
> Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
> Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam


Ma pani ru od WOW. Tylko ze zestaw od nich idzie ok 3 tyg a teraz nawet wcale nie dochodzi. Czy teraz pani powie ze od ginekologa dostala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma pani ru od WOW. Tylko ze zestaw od nich idzie ok 3 tyg a teraz nawet wcale nie dochodzi. Czy teraz pani powie ze od ginekologa dostala?


Zaraz napisze ze sie pomylila i mialo byc 2 miesiace  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu oryginalny pfizer. 20sztuk- 2blistry. Wysylka ze spr zawartosci jak najbardziej.  Zapraszam 
575 823 497.
Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu oryginalny pfizer. 20sztuk- 2blistry. Wysylka ze spr zawartosci jak najbardziej.  Zapraszam 
> 575 823 497.
> Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem.


Poprosze adres mailowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poprosze adres mailowy.


koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl
Chociaz wole kontAkt telefoniczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic nie sprzedaje. To wlasnie Ty doszlas do wniosku ze sam arthrotec nie pojdzie drozej niz 200 zl wiec lepiej dozucic apap i miec za to 400. Gratuluje pomyslu


Handlarze coraz wieksze bajki wymyslaja. Za 400 zl to nawet zestaw z WOW tyle nie kosztuje. A recepta razem z wykupieniem to ok 150.zl, nigdy nie zrozumiem czemu ryzykujecie oszukuja was a potem biedne pokrzywdzone. Jest pewny 100 % sposob na recepte to i tak kazda woli placic 3 razy wiecej. Bozee, widzisz a nie grzmisz..

----------


## anna71

Witam.drogie panie zrobilyscie ze spokojnego forum wojne!jestem tu od stycznia i wiele dziewcząt kupowalo odemnie arthrotec nigdy nie bylo problemu typu oszustka.mije klijentki podawaly moj numer innym dziewczyną które znalazly sie w takiej jak one sytuacji i to też bylo ok i nagle znalazly sie na tym forum osoby które wszystkich oglaszajacych się uważają za oszustów!drogie panie a jaką wy dajecie gwarancję tym dziewczyna że nie oczerniacie kazdego sprzedajacego tylko po to żeby wyeliminowac?bo potem to będziecie wy dyktowac cene i warunki kupujacym?moja klijentka zadzwonila do mnie ze polecila moj numer na forum i co?napisaliście ze to napewna ja sama sobie opinie wystawiam.gdybym tak robila to non stop bym o sobie pisala ale po co .ktobedzue chcial to do mnie trafi ale wy nie wprzesadzacie!jestescie taki madre i wszechwiedzace!A wy dziewczyny kupujace nie czytajcie tych kometarzy bo to jest ich wojna i obrażają sie w co wplatuja inne osoby!!!moze trzeba założyć jeszcze stronę na której będą tematy kto kogo i za ile oszukal?mnie tez oszukaly kupujace nie odbierajac paczki inny nie zapłacił i co??tez mam opisywać i pomstowac?to forum nie jest od tego!!a moze to właśnie tak sziala ze osoby które obrażają i posadzaja o oszustwo same tak robią bo najlepszą obroną jest atak.dlugo siedzialam cicho i tylko sledzilam co tu się dzieje ale nie pozwole obrażać siebie i osoby które piszą mi sobry komentarz !anna tel78127814

----------


## anna71

Może nie jestem dobra w pisowni za co przepraszam ale co myslalam to napisalam i wiem ze zaraz kubel pomyj wyleja na mnie panie ktore tak bacznie śledzą każdy wpis i będą komentować to co napisalam ale taka jest prawda to forum nie jest od obrażania się!kto chcę sprzedać niechsprzedaje a kto się decyduje kupic niech sam dokona wyboru.pozdrawiam.anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem, to nie jest forum kupie/sprzedam/polece. Mamy sie wspierac pomagac podpowiadac co i jak zrobic zeby sie udalo. Same powinnysmy wyeliminowac oszustow i naciagaczy bo inaczej dalej beda zerowac na naszym nieszczesciu! Pamietajcie arthrotec w aptece kosztuje ok 50 zl recepta z wow 25e. Jesli ktos kupuje tu na forum to cena nie powinna byc wyzsza niz 200 zl. W innym wypadku to naciaganie. A i kupujac przesylka tylko i wylacznie za pobraniem ze spr zawartosci. Jesli ktos jest uczciwy to nie bd mial z tym zadnego problemu. W innym wypadku mozecie sie pozegnac z pieniedzmi i dostaniecie perfume, gazety lub witaminy.

----------


## anna71

Moj nr tel.781278014.zainteresowane kupnem osoby proszę dzwonić lub pisac

----------


## anna71

Ale czy ktoś tu pisal o takich sumach?a lek to ot tak mozna kupić?ktoś kto decyduje sie na kupno wie ze nie zaplaci tyle co w aptece a forum jest tez i od tego żeby jezeli dziewczyna sie decyduje to zrobi mogła złapać namiary.mi chodzi o kłótnie i to głównie sprzedajace się szarpia miedzy sobą!a kiedyś tak nie bylo byl spokój.dziewczyny obdzwanialy oferty i wybieraly dogodna dla nich a teraz kto sie tylko ogłosi to zaraz jest oszustem!pozdrawiam anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.drogie panie zrobilyscie ze spokojnego forum wojne!jestem tu od stycznia i wiele dziewcząt kupowalo odemnie arthrotec nigdy nie bylo problemu typu oszustka.mije klijentki podawaly moj numer innym dziewczyną które znalazly sie w takiej jak one sytuacji i to też bylo ok i nagle znalazly sie na tym forum osoby które wszystkich oglaszajacych się uważają za oszustów!drogie panie a jaką wy dajecie gwarancję tym dziewczyna że nie oczerniacie kazdego sprzedajacego tylko po to żeby wyeliminowac?bo potem to będziecie wy dyktowac cene i warunki kupujacym?moja klijentka zadzwonila do mnie ze polecila moj numer na forum i co?napisaliście ze to napewna ja sama sobie opinie wystawiam.gdybym tak robila to non stop bym o sobie pisala ale po co .ktobedzue chcial to do mnie trafi ale wy nie wprzesadzacie!jestescie taki madre i wszechwiedzace!A wy dziewczyny kupujace nie czytajcie tych kometarzy bo to jest ich wojna i obrażają sie w co wplatuja inne osoby!!!moze trzeba założyć jeszcze stronę na której będą tematy kto kogo i za ile oszukal?mnie tez oszukaly kupujace nie odbierajac paczki inny nie zapłacił i co??tez mam opisywać i pomstowac?to forum nie jest od tego!!a moze to właśnie tak sziala ze osoby które obrażają i posadzaja o oszustwo same tak robią bo najlepszą obroną jest atak.dlugo siedzialam cicho i tylko sledzilam co tu się dzieje ale nie pozwole obrażać siebie i osoby które piszą mi sobry komentarz !anna tel78127814


Co jeszcze pani wymysli? Klientki polecaly innym, inne polecaly i podawaly dalej... Jak to czytam to mam wrazenie ze ktos tu cos sciemnia. Szczerze... ile z nas dzielilo sie tym ze chce usunac ciaze ze znajomymi? I tak sie szczesliwie zlozylo ze nam kogos polecono? Przynajmniej dla mnie bylo to krepujace i dosyc intymne zeby dzielic sie tym. Wiedzial oczywiscie moj partner i tyle. A o pani Ani bylo glosno jakis czas temu. Dziewczyny sie skarzyly
 Wiem bo przejrzalam pol tego forum zanim dostalam tabletki. Taka pani biednaa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale czy ktoś tu pisal o takich sumach?a lek to ot tak mozna kupić?ktoś kto decyduje sie na kupno wie ze nie zaplaci tyle co w aptece a forum jest tez i od tego żeby jezeli dziewczyna sie decyduje to zrobi mogła złapać namiary.mi chodzi o kłótnie i to głównie sprzedajace się szarpia miedzy sobą!a kiedyś tak nie bylo byl spokój.dziewczyny obdzwanialy oferty i wybieraly dogodna dla nich a teraz kto sie tylko ogłosi to zaraz jest oszustem!pozdrawiam anna


Anna czytaj ze zrozumieniem. 50 zl i 25e recepta czyli lacznie 150 zl. Tak trudno sie domyslic? A Ty skad masz tyle leku?

----------


## anna71

Nie chcę mi sie już nawet pisać i czytać bo wiedzialam ze głową muru nie przebije a do twojej wiadomoTak sprzedajesci to nie wszystkie dziewczyny mają to (szczęście)byca z partnerem i dzielenia sie tą chwilą!są i takie ktore są same z problemem i w tedy moja droga bylam ja mimo ze tylko przez telefon i ciekawe ze tyle o mnie czytałas?a jeżeli pytacie ile tego mam odpowiadam _tyle ile trzeba.

----------


## baca1

czegos tutaj nie pojmuje,skoro mialas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu oryginalny pfizer. 20sztuk- 2blistry. Wysylka ze spr zawartosci jak najbardziej. Zapraszam 
575 823 497.
Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chcę mi sie już nawet pisać i czytać bo wiedzialam ze głową muru nie przebije a do twojej wiadomoTak sprzedajesci to nie wszystkie dziewczyny mają to (szczęście)byca z partnerem i dzielenia sie tą chwilą!są i takie ktore są same z problemem i w tedy moja droga bylam ja mimo ze tylko przez telefon i ciekawe ze tyle o mnie czytałas?a jeżeli pytacie ile tego mam odpowiadam _tyle ile trzeba.


A kto sam sobie wystawial komentarze? Dziewczyny byly w szoku ze pelno handlarzy ale chwala i polecaja tylko p. Anie. A co sie potem okazalo ze wysyla polopiryne. Bylam akurat juz wtedy na forum Uwazajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chcę mi sie już nawet pisać i czytać bo wiedzialam ze głową muru nie przebije a do twojej wiadomoTak sprzedajesci to nie wszystkie dziewczyny mają to (szczęście)byca z partnerem i dzielenia sie tą chwilą!są i takie ktore są same z problemem i w tedy moja droga bylam ja mimo ze tylko przez telefon i ciekawe ze tyle o mnie czytałas?a jeżeli pytacie ile tego mam odpowiadam _tyle ile trzeba.


Trudno odp na proste pytanie skad masz lek? Czyli wiadomo ze jest to sciema. To ze kobieta jest w ciazy nie znaczy ze nie ma rozumu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
> .
> .
> .
> Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
> Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam


Czy jest to Aktualne?

----------


## anna71

Co sprzedawalam?aspiryne no proszę i co moze jeszcze cukier w kostkach!kobieto nie przesadzaj z tymi oszczerstwami.na tym forum jak tylko ktoś kogoś oszuka to zaraz jest tu bardzo głośno.już nie wiesz co wymyślać żeby kogos oczernic?żal ale ja mam to w nosie.wiecej nie mam nic do napisania trzeba wiedziec gdzie są granice a ty ich jak widać nie masz .aspiryne ha ha ha dobre.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest to Aktualne?


Tak aktualne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co sprzedawalam?aspiryne no proszę i co moze jeszcze cukier w kostkach!kobieto nie przesadzaj z tymi oszczerstwami.na tym forum jak tylko ktoś kogoś oszuka to zaraz jest tu bardzo głośno.już nie wiesz co wymyślać żeby kogos oczernic?żal ale ja mam to w nosie.wiecej nie mam nic do napisania trzeba wiedziec gdzie są granice a ty ich jak widać nie masz .aspiryne ha ha ha dobre.


Ale ja tego nie wymyslilam kobieto. Ok 360 , 370 strony z TEGO forum prosze przejrzec. Twoj nr tel wiec to nie pomylka. Dziewczyna napisala ze dostala od pani Ani polopiryne wiec jaka granice ja przekraczam? Raczej Ty oszukujac inne osoby!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani ani się nudzi albo ma slaby biznes skoro sama sobie wystawia opinie "po zabiegu".  Wqtpie ze dziewczyny po wchodza tu jeszcze. Tzn ja np weszlam dopiero po 2 latach. Potrzebuję znowu. Ale od pani ani napewno nie wezme. Co drugi post to jest ze ania komus pomogla. No popatrz popatrz. A jak mi suka wyslala polopiryne to nikt nie dal znac ze oszustka.


Post z 15.02.2016 r. Uwazajcie dziewczyny!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Post z 15.02.2016 r. Uwazajcie dziewczyny!!


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem.  Napisane jest ania pisze sb komentarze. Autorka posta napisala ze potrzebuje ale od pani ani nie wezmie.ale ma zal ze jak ja inna babka oszukala to nikt jej nie ostrzegl.i tu nie chodzilo o pania anie :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupilaam od tej pani tabletki .typowa handlara ! Meczyla mnie ciagle nagabywala... Wrecz naklaniala zeby od niej kupic a ze bylam naiwna to wcisnela mi jakies male biale prostakatne tabletki!  W plastikowym pudelku nawet tego nie wzielam bo sie balam i tylko stracilam 200 zl ! Uwazajcie na nia !


Widzę że walka o klienta trwa. 
Po pierwsze jestem mężczyzną.
Po drugie, opisałem kilka stron wcześniej w P.S. zasady wysyłania tabletek który mnie bulwersuje. Naiwne kobiety wysyłają pieniądze na konto jako przedpłatę. Jestem dżentelmenem, lubię przejrzyste zasady.
Po trzecie - dziwie sie sam sobie, że odpowiadam wogole na ten atak.
I jeszcze jedno, piszą do mnie dziwni ludzie, ze chcą kupić całe opakowanie, wymagają zdjęcia, ale nie odzywają sie więcej. Zdjecia zapewne wysyłają dalej jako swoje. Żenada. 
Miłej nocy

----------


## malutka kis

Cześć Dziewczyny. Straszny rejwak tu zrobiłyście. Pełno niepotrzebnych wpisów. 
Dziewczyny, które wczoraj i przedwczoraj i w ogóle w tym tygodniu zażyłyście art jak się macie? 
Ja jestem tydzień po. Prawię nie krwawię, dzisiaj miałam usg na izbie- mnóstwo pytań, spojrzeń głupich itp ale nie dałam się sprowokować. Bolał mnie brzuch po prawej stronie-jakby jajnik. Po badaniu wyszło,że wszystko ok. W macicy tylko skrzepów kilka jeszcze. 
Nocy prawie już nie pamiętam, czuję się jakby to było lata świetlne temu. Tak jak jedna z dziewczyn napisała- jak sen. 
Nie bójcie się art jeśli jesteście pewne. To nasze życie, nasze ciało i nasza decyzja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu oryginalny pfizer. 20sztuk- 2blistry. Wysylka ze spr zawartosci jak najbardziej. Zapraszam 
575 823 497.
Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam akcję w niedziele. Czuję się naprawdę okej, brzuch czasem pobolewa, ale jest strasznie wzdęty.... Tez tak miałyście? Najbardziej cieszę się, że ustały poranne mdłości. Najbardziej boję się tej wizyty kontrolnej w najbliższym czasie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie prawda ze nie wracamy... Ja naprzyklad zamowilam paczke w piatek.dostalam wczoraj. 
Opakowanie artroteku 2listki a w srodku ulotka.kontakt z pania wiktoria mialam caly czas. Pol nocy wydzwabialam do niej bo bralam na noc tabletki. Przez caly czas moglam na nia liczyc . dopiero w piatek idę na kontrole do lekarza ale publicznie na forum chce napisac ze polecam pania i dziekuje za pomoc.  Polecam pania na ktora wy nie znajac jej rzucalyscie jakies oskarzenia.
Nie obchodzi mnie czy ta pani jest handlarzem czy nie . mi osobiście wyslala artrotek powiedziala jak brac i wsparła psychicznie a nie musiala. Dobrze ze mimo tego balaganu ktory tu jest klotni i wzajemnych oskarzen sa osoby warte zaufania.
Pani W. 575 823 497

----------


## roztrzepanakasia

Cześć dziewczyny, zamówiłam ostatnio art, przyszedl, wszystko elegancko, ze spr zawartości i za pobraniem. Nie chce pisać od kogo bo nie będę nikogo reklamować. Teraz stoję przed faktem dokonanym, posiadam już lek, więc muszę go zażyć, lecz proszę was o pomoc, żeby opisać co i jak, bo niektórzy z tego co wyczytałam tutaj na forum piszą że lepiej dopochwowo inni że pod język, jedni piszą że przekroić tabletke i wyciągnać rdzen inni ze nie, z kolei jeszcze inni że połykać inni że wypluwać... Jakie jest najlepsze rozwiązanie, dodam że jestem w 6/7 tygodniu ciąży. Wspiera mnie mój chłopak i za chwile mam zamiar rozpocząć "zabieg".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, ja swoją akcje miałam w niedziele  :Smile:  w tym tygodniu najlepiej miedzy dziąsło a policzek, bo pod językiem bardziej piecze. Ja przekroilam tabletki na pół i końcówka noża wyciągnęłam rdzenie, wtedy są praktycznie bez smaku, a końcówkę mozesz połknąć  :Smile:  polecam ci przenieść sie na forum maszwybor.net i w dziale "nasze akcje" założyć wątek, dziewczyny bedą cie wspierać 24/7 i opowiedzą na wszystkie pytania  :Smile:  Bo tutaj ostatnio nic oprócz ogłoszeń...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, dzieki za odpowiedz, a jak przebiegła Twoja akcja? Już mineło 40min odkąd wyplułam rdzenie, mam lekkie dreszcze, bóle podbrzusza i tak od czasu do czasu czuje jakby było mi zimno. Trzymajcie kciuki

roztrzepanakasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu 20sztuk, zapakowany jak dostałam, zamówiłam dla siebie od kogoś mam na to potwierdzenie i nie mam co z tym zrobić bo się rozmyslilam. Mogę wysłać  ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, za pobraniem.
olcia199410@buziaczek.pl 
Mogę też wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem z kartką lub z czym kolwiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaraz po pierwszej dawce zaczął mnie boleć brzuch, wiec od razu sie położyłam. Do drugiej dawki nic, odrobine było mi niedobrze i moze troszkę zimno. Jednak po 2 dawcę brzuch strasznie zaczął mi doskuczac... Plamienie miałam bardzo delikatnie, praktycznie sie nie ruszałam i leżałam po uszy przykryta kocem. Miałam kryzys, bo prócz bólu brzucha nic sie nie działo i juz prawie odpuściłam sobie 3 dawkę. Na szczęście mój chłopak mnie wspierał i przekonał do 3. Pózniej było trochę lepiej, krwawienie mocniejsze i po ok. godzinie cos jakby pękło- odeszły mi wody. To był dopiero początek 8 tygodnia, wiec w sumie poza podpaske nie wypłynęły. Szybko pobiegłam do toalety i wyleciał zlep tkanek. Zaraz po tym krwawienie mocniejsze i rzadsze skurcze. Dzis nadal pobolewa mnie brzuch, krwawienie jak przy okresie... W najbliższych dniach wybieram sie na kontrole  :Smile:  powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie prawda ze nie wracamy... Ja naprzyklad zamowilam paczke w piatek.dostalam wczoraj. 
Opakowanie artroteku 2listki a w srodku ulotka.kontakt z pania wiktoria mialam caly czas. Pol nocy wydzwabialam do niej bo bralam na noc tabletki. Przez caly czas moglam na nia liczyc . dopiero w piatek idę na kontrole do lekarza ale publicznie na forum chce napisac ze polecam pania i dziekuje za pomoc. Polecam pania na ktora wy nie znajac jej rzucalyscie jakies oskarzenia.
Nie obchodzi mnie czy ta pani jest handlarzem czy nie . mi osobiście wyslala artrotek powiedziala jak brac i wsparła psychicznie a nie musiala. Dobrze ze mimo tego balaganu ktory tu jest klotni i wzajemnych oskarzen sa osoby warte zaufania.
Pani W. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Tabletki poronne cytotec 
10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Wysyłka Poczta Polska ze sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

SMS 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## roztrzepanakasia

Jestem juz prawie 2 godziny po 2  dawce, skurcze, zimno, i lekkie plamienie, na razie bez niczego większego. Oby sie udało.

----------


## Pomoge

Cześć pomogę bez oszukiwanie mail lizak18@onet.pl albo numer tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

roztrzepanakasia jak się czujesz?

----------


## roztrzepanakasia

No więc tak. Jestem już po 3 dawce. Ogólnie mam teraz tylko dreszcze, jest mi zimno, krwawie i lekko pobolewa mnie podbrzusze. Po pierwszej dawce miałam tak samo dreszcze, było mi zimno i miałam jedną plamę na podpasce, oraz podczas oddawania moczu czułam jak coś ze mnie wyleciało. Po drugiej dawce - takie same objawy, lekkie krwawienie dodatkowo czułam się strasznie osłabiona. Leżałam tylko w łożku, poprzykrywana po uszy.  Po trzeciej dawce - już coś się ruszyło. Mam krwawienie, po oddaniu moczu czułam jakby wyleciał ze mnie jakiś glut, ale nie mam pojęcia co to było. Mam tylko nadzieje, że wszystko się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć Dziewczyny. Straszny rejwak tu zrobiłyście. Pełno niepotrzebnych wpisów. 
> Dziewczyny, które wczoraj i przedwczoraj i w ogóle w tym tygodniu zażyłyście art jak się macie? 
> Ja jestem tydzień po. Prawię nie krwawię, dzisiaj miałam usg na izbie- mnóstwo pytań, spojrzeń głupich itp ale nie dałam się sprowokować. Bolał mnie brzuch po prawej stronie-jakby jajnik. Po badaniu wyszło,że wszystko ok. W macicy tylko skrzepów kilka jeszcze. 
> Nocy prawie już nie pamiętam, czuję się jakby to było lata świetlne temu. Tak jak jedna z dziewczyn napisała- jak sen. 
> Nie bójcie się art jeśli jesteście pewne. To nasze życie, nasze ciało i nasza decyzja.


Hej cieszę się że u Ciebie wszystko ok. Dostalaś jakiś antybiotyk ? Ja czuje sie swietnie odzyskalam swoje życie ciało i nie żałuję decyzi. I masz racje to był zły sen, dobrze ze się  obudzilam Pozdrawiam KK  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzymam za Ciebie kciuki, aby wszytsko się udało. mogę zapytać skąd zdobyłaś arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy lepszy jest arthrotec czy arthrotec forte na skuteczne poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy lepszy jest arthrotec czy arthrotec forte na skuteczne poronienie?


    Nie ma znaczenia który zażyjesz - one różnią się tylko dawką diclofenacu a dawka misoprololu a to on Cie interesuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy lepszy jest arthrotec czy arthrotec forte na skuteczne poronienie?


   Miałam na myśli to,że dawka misoprololu jest taka sama a to ona Cie interesuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zwykly arthrotec. Opakowanie 20szt. Moge wyslac zdjecia. 
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu 20sztuk, zapakowany jak dostałam, zamówiłam dla siebie od kogoś mam na to potwierdzenie i nie mam co z tym zrobić bo się rozmyslilam. Mogę wysłać  ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, za pobraniem.
> olcia199410@buziaczek.pl 
> Mogę też wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem z kartką lub z czym kolwiek.


Jaka cena??

----------


## roztrzepanakasia

Odkupiłam od pewnej Pani z forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec.  Cala paczka 2listki i ulotka w srodku. Nawetbparagon mam . moge wyslac zdjecia z twoim imieniem data i co tylko sobie wymyslisz . przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Tanio chce sie tylko tego pozbyc...kupilam dla siebie ale to już 12tydz...nie bede ryzykowac...
Prosze o wiadomości tylko osoby zdecydowane.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl
Zainteresowanym moge poprzez wiadomosc na mailu podac nr tel . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zwykly arthrotec. Opakowanie 20szt. Moge wyslac zdjecia. 
> Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam arthrotec.  Cala paczka 2listki i ulotka w srodku. Nawetbparagon mam . moge wyslac zdjecia z twoim imieniem data i co tylko sobie wymyslisz . przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Tanio chce sie tylko tego pozbyc...kupilam dla siebie ale to już 12tydz...nie bede ryzykowac...
> Prosze o wiadomości tylko osoby zdecydowane.
> marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl
> Zainteresowanym moge poprzez wiadomosc na mailu podac nr tel . Pozdrawiam


Jaka cena???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena???


Odezwij sie na maila . dogadamy sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie na maila . dogadamy sie


Moj mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

250zl - marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panie, które przeszły zabieg: jak czułyście się po zabiegu? Ile trwało krwawienie? Jakie było? Ile trwało plamienie? Czy mialyscie jakies objawy po zabiegu: bole podbrzusza, goraczka, wymioty, biegunka? Oraz po jakim czasie poszłyście do ginekologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupiłam od pewnej Pani z forum


   Od jakiej Pani odkupiłaś.Ma jeszcze?W rozsądnej cenie?

----------


## roztrzepanakasia

Nie, niestety nie ma więcej tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od jakiej Pani odkupiłaś.Ma jeszcze?W rozsądnej cenie?


Ja kupilam od tej pani ktora sie tu reklamuje.  Nie wiem musisz zapytać moze ma 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupilam od tej pani ktora sie tu reklamuje.  Nie wiem musisz zapytać moze ma 575 823 497


Jak sie reklamuje to pewnie jeszcz ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, niestety nie ma więcej tabletek


   A skąd wiesz,że nie ma?Może coś jej zostało?Ile dałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To była Pani, która miała jedno opakowanie. A sprzedawała je, ponieważ nie zdążyła go zażyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupilam od tej pani ktora sie tu reklamuje.  Nie wiem musisz zapytać moze ma 575 823 497


    Ja nie pytałam Ciebie.Pytanie skierowałam do konkretnej osoby...Coś bym powiedziała w tym miejscu ale nie chce kłócić się z osobami które zaraz na mnie naskoczą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To była Pani, która miała jedno opakowanie. A sprzedawała je, ponieważ nie zdążyła go zażyć


    Wiesz,niektóre osoby czasem tak piszą,bo się boją.A mogła byś zapytać ja?Błagam,pomóż mi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz,niektóre osoby czasem tak piszą,bo się boją.A mogła byś zapytać ja?Błagam,pomóż mi...


Dziwna jestes wiesz ? Oglasza sie tu kilka dziewczyn . kilka podaje maile inne numery a ty sie uparlas na jedna chociaz ci mowia ze ona nie ma ?:/ czemu sobie nie napiszesz do kilku dziewczyn? Nie porownasz cen? Zadzwon na numery ktore sie oglaszaja. Podadza ci ceny. I jak ktos sie zgodzi na wysylke ze spr zawartosci to wiadomo ze cie nie oszuka. Mozesz tez przed wysylka poprosic o zdjecia np z data godzina i imieniem...a ty sie uparlas. ..prosisz o pomoc ale jak dziewczyny podaja ci maile i numery to na nie naskakujesz a prosisz o pomoc kogos kto już nie ma ;// no chore...

----------


## Madzialena1221000

Dajcie sobie z nia spokoj. Prosi o pomoc ale chce chyba tabletki za darmo .... Pisala do mnie powiedzialam jej za arth 220zl plus wysylka ze sprawdzeniemm zawartosci razem 250. Paczka 24godzinna . a ta mi glowe zawracala a potem powiedziała ze za drogo...takze chyba szuka arthrotecu za darmo  :Wink:  to jej mail roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl - nie zawracajcie sobie nia glowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dajcie sobie z nia spokoj. Prosi o pomoc ale chce chyba tabletki za darmo .... Pisala do mnie powiedzialam jej za arth 220zl plus wysylka ze sprawdzeniemm zawartosci razem 250. Paczka 24godzinna . a ta mi glowe zawracala a potem powiedziała ze za drogo...takze chyba szuka arthrotecu za darmo  to jej mail roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl - nie zawracajcie sobie nia glowy


   Ale ja się właśnie tej dziewczyny pytam skąd wzięła. Pisałam do kilku osób,ale albo chcą przedpłatę albo ze 300 albo 350 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte, całe opakowanie, oryginalny. W obawie przed oszustwem zamówiłam z 2 różnych źródeł - miałam szczęście,bo w obu przypadkach nie zostałam oszukana. Zatem ten jeden odsprzedam za tyle, za ile kupiłam. Jak by ktoś był zinteresowany,to zostawiam maila:m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwna jestes wiesz ? Oglasza sie tu kilka dziewczyn . kilka podaje maile inne numery a ty sie uparlas na jedna chociaz ci mowia ze ona nie ma ?:/ czemu sobie nie napiszesz do kilku dziewczyn? Nie porownasz cen? Zadzwon na numery ktore sie oglaszaja. Podadza ci ceny. I jak ktos sie zgodzi na wysylke ze spr zawartosci to wiadomo ze cie nie oszuka. Mozesz tez przed wysylka poprosic o zdjecia np z data godzina i imieniem...a ty sie uparlas. ..prosisz o pomoc ale jak dziewczyny podaja ci maile i numery to na nie naskakujesz a prosisz o pomoc kogos kto już nie ma ;// no chore...


   No właśnie,przecież gdyby handlowała,to by ogłaszała sie ciągle.Widocznie od razu zaznaczyła,że ma tylko jedno opakowanie.Przecież wiele dziewczyn na wszelki wypadek zamawia 2 opakowania albo z dwóch różnych źródeł...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja się właśnie tej dziewczyny pytam skąd wzięła. Pisałam do kilku osób,ale albo chcą przedpłatę albo ze 300 albo 350 zł.


Jest wiele ktore maja taniej. Ale jak pisze ze mowilam 250zl i sprawdzenie zawartosci a kasia roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl twierdzi ze za drogo....za darmo nikt nie odda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja się właśnie tej dziewczyny pytam skąd wzięła. Pisałam do kilku osób,ale albo chcą przedpłatę albo ze 300 albo 350 zł.


Przeciez ci dziewczyna pisze ze juz nie ma czyli logiczne ze musisz szukac u kogos innego. Ja kupilam za 300 ale w tym juz przesylka i bylo spr zawartosci.  Może i ta pani handluje ale byla bardzo w porządku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest wiele ktore maja taniej. Ale jak pisze ze mowilam 250zl i sprawdzenie zawartosci a kasia roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl twierdzi ze za drogo....za darmo nikt nie odda


    Tu się zgadzam - nikt nikomu za darmo Arthrotecu nie załatwi a jak ktoś jest taki mądry i uważa,że można za grosze to niech pójdzie do lekarza i spróbuje wypisać albo w aptece poprosi bez recepty...

----------


## anna71

Arthrotec sprzedam tel.781278014.dziewczyny zainteresowane proszę dzwonić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zwykly arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Tanio . prosze dzwonic 781 278 014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zwykly arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Tanio . prosze dzwonic 781 278 014


   W jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakiej cenie?


Ludzie po to sa nr tel zeby dzwonic. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po zażyciu arthrotecu i skutecznym poronieniu będę jeszcze mogła w przyszłości starać się o dziecko? poradźcie co robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po zażyciu arthrotecu i skutecznym poronieniu będę jeszcze mogła w przyszłości starać się o dziecko? poradźcie co robić?


Tak.bez obaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi dziewczyny czy po 2 tygodniach małyście jakiek uplawy czy coś w tym stylu?  Może  zaczne od początku. 4  dni po kuracji poszlam do lekarza , dostalam czopki i antybiotyk. Dodatkowo biore tabl. anty. Ogólnie czuje się bardzo dobrze,  tylko w ciągu dnia mam dziwną wydzieline która ma jakby zielonkawy kolor .Casem pojawia sie krew ale jest jej bardzo malo. Czy któraś z was tez tak miala ? Jestem prawie 2 tyg.po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
731058416

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## roztrzepanakasia

Do wszystkich pan, które jak na razie caly czas mnie obrażają. Przecież napisałam, jak sie czułam po arthrotecu. Napisałam co się ze mna działo. To nie ja 50 razy wypytuje sie o tabletki, które już dawno kupiłam i zażyłam. Wypraszam sobie, żeby co chwilę któraś z Pań pisała, że chce tabletki za darmo itd. Kupiła tabletki w rozsądnej cenie, a nie za 250, bądź 300 zł. Rozumiem to: załatwianie, recepta, kupno itd, ale bez przesady. A do Pani Magdaleny1221000 - to, że nie kupiłam od Pani tabletek, nie znaczy żeby mnie zaraz obrażac. Poza tym, już podczas rozmowy z Panią przez email'a, miała do mnie tak samo Pani problem, że nie chcę kupić od Pani art., Gdy grzecznie odpisałam, że nie stac mnie na wydanie prawie 300 zł. Pani naskoczyla na mnie i byla dla mnie chamska. Więc proszę nie wmawiać innym kobietom głupot, że chce za darmo i 100 razy pisać jedno i to samo, skoro mam już tabletki, a odpowiadała innej dziewczynie na pytania. 

Z serdecznymi pozdrowieniami środkowym palce. Roztrzepanakasia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena??


Napisz do mnie na maila olcia199410@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam arthrotec.  Cala paczka 2listki i ulotka w srodku. Nawetbparagon mam . moge wyslac zdjecia z twoim imieniem data i co tylko sobie wymyslisz . przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Tanio chce sie tylko tego pozbyc...kupilam dla siebie ale to już 12tydz...nie bede ryzykowac...
> Prosze o wiadomości tylko osoby zdecydowane.
> marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl
> Zainteresowanym moge poprzez wiadomosc na mailu podac nr tel . Pozdrawiam


Ta pani kłamie! Podszywa się pod kogoś innego historie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta pani kłamie! Podszywa się pod kogoś innego historie!


A nie pomyslalas ze moze miala podobna?  Albo taka sama ?? Nie nam oceniac czyjes historie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie pomyslalas ze moze miala podobna?  Albo taka sama ?? Nie nam oceniac czyjes historie


Akurat wiem że nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skad?skad to wiesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niech się pani nie burzy i będzie uczciwa, to nie pani historia, pani sprzedaje tu już jakiś czas więc po co to wszystko

----------


## Pomoge

Cześć sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec i cytotec mogę zrobić zdjęcie wysłać na maila MMS mogę doradzić pomóc wiola tel 570 099 075 albo mail lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec-  cale opakowanie 20szt .2listki po 10tabletek . moge wyslac zdjecia z data twoim imieniem godzina itp . racjonalna cena. Zadzwon lub napisz sms- oddzwonię 
507 652 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, czy po skutecznym zabiegu kilka lat po macie jakieś problemy ze zdrowiem? Jakieś nowe choroby?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do dziewczyn ktore uwazaja ze 300 czy 250 zl za lek to duzo polecam WOW. Za 25 e dostajecie recepte i wykupujecie lek w lokalnej aptece. Arthrotec kosztuje ok 50 zl i macie 100% pewnosci ze nikt was nie oszuka. Po za tym placicie w sumie 150 zl a nie 300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie po to sa nr tel zeby dzwonic. ..


Czyli bedzie wciskac lek handlara za 300-400 zl!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ze sprzedających arthrotec jest z województwa wielkopolskiego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem z okolic poznania, ale zostało mi tylko 8 tabletek, bo ja zużyłam 3 dawki  :Smile:

----------


## rybaaaa

A ja napiszę tak.weszlam na to forum bo potrzebuję coś dla kogoś i korzystał am z tel slynnej tu jak widzę p.anny.Napiszę wam tak każdej z was potrzebującej polecam abyście trafiły na jej nr.Zadzwońcie a zrozumiecie dla czego.I w dupie to mam czy pomyslicie że to sciema ale zdobyć kasę a potem dostać tik taki to kibel!a babka odebrala o czwartej nad ranem jak było juz prawie po kuracji bo miałam panikę i rozmową duuuzo pomogla mimo ze facet mój byl oboki jeszcze na drugi dzień pisala ze mną czy jest ok ze mną.Wiec od niej to sie odczepcie bo babka spoko jest.Pani Aniu Musiałam To Zrobić!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte, całe opakowanie, oryginalny. W obawie przed oszustwem zamówiłam z 2 różnych źródeł - miałam szczęście,bo w obu przypadkach nie zostałam oszukana. Zatem ten jeden odsprzedam za tyle, za ile kupiłam. Jak by ktoś był zinteresowany,to zostawiam maila: m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po zażyciu arthrotecu i skutecznym poronieniu będę jeszcze mogła w przyszłości starać się o dziecko? poradźcie co robić?


Starać się, oczywiście że będziesz mogła ale nikt nie da Ci gwarancji, że to nie będzie miało negatywnych skutków przy kolejnej ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No więc tak. Jestem już po 3 dawce. Ogólnie mam teraz tylko dreszcze, jest mi zimno, krwawie i lekko pobolewa mnie podbrzusze. Po pierwszej dawce miałam tak samo dreszcze, było mi zimno i miałam jedną plamę na podpasce, oraz podczas oddawania moczu czułam jak coś ze mnie wyleciało. Po drugiej dawce - takie same objawy, lekkie krwawienie dodatkowo czułam się strasznie osłabiona. Leżałam tylko w łożku, poprzykrywana po uszy.  Po trzeciej dawce - już coś się ruszyło. Mam krwawienie, po oddaniu moczu czułam jakby wyleciał ze mnie jakiś glut, ale nie mam pojęcia co to było. Mam tylko nadzieje, że wszystko się udało


Nie wiesz co to było ? To było twoje dziecko !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś ze sprzedających arthrotec jest z województwa wielkopolskiego?


Ja mogę odsprzedac olcia199410@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiesz co to było ? To było twoje dziecko !


   Masz jeszcze jakieś złote myśli na dziś?Ona nie ma 5 lat i wie,że wynikiem ciąży jest dziecko. Usuwając ciążę doskonale wie co usunęła,więc daruj sobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Starać się, oczywiście że będziesz mogła ale nikt nie da Ci gwarancji, że to nie będzie miało negatywnych skutków przy kolejnej ciąży.


   Nie słuchaj tego! Spokojnie, po zabiegu zajdziesz w planowaną ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety, ale forum to zamieniło sie w  hejtowanie innych dziewczyn. Szkoda, że nie mogłam tutaj uzyskać parę slow wytchnienia. Oraz paru słów po całej przebytej sytuacji. No cóż.. tak bywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie arthrotecu . cale czyli 20sztuk. Z ulotka paragonem . jesli chcesz wysle zdjęcia z imieniem numerem data itp.
Sms lub tel 575 823 497. Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie słuchaj tego! Spokojnie, po zabiegu zajdziesz w planowaną ciążę.


To przykre, że jesteś taka nieuczciwa w stosunku do tych dziewczyn. Żaden lekarz nie da Ci gwarancji na to, że zabieg przerwania ciąży czy takie poronienie nie zostawi negatywnych skutków, choćby właśnie takich, jakimi są późniejsze problemy z zajściem w ciążę i z utrzymaniem ciąży. Jeśli zależy Ci na wspieraniu tych dziewczyn to bądź uczciwa i mów prawdę a jeśli nie znasz skutków ubocznych takich działań, to po prostu dokształć się, bo tylko prawdą można pomóc potrzebującemu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy sam arthrotec zadziala na poronienie jesli jestem w 8 lub 9tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny szukajace pomocy ,coś mi się wydaje że żadnej kąkretnej odpowiedzi na nurtujace nas pytania nie uzyskamy . To nie forum tylko OLX .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny szukajace pomocy ,coś mi się wydaje że żadnej kąkretnej odpowiedzi na nurtujace nas pytania nie uzyskamy . To nie forum tylko OLX .


   Wiesz, bez urazy,ale troszkę przesadzasz. Pomijając kłotnie,które mają tu miejsce, zazwyczaj dziewczyny zadające pytania uzyskują odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To przykre, że jesteś taka nieuczciwa w stosunku do tych dziewczyn. Żaden lekarz nie da Ci gwarancji na to, że zabieg przerwania ciąży czy takie poronienie nie zostawi negatywnych skutków, choćby właśnie takich, jakimi są późniejsze problemy z zajściem w ciążę i z utrzymaniem ciąży. Jeśli zależy Ci na wspieraniu tych dziewczyn to bądź uczciwa i mów prawdę a jeśli nie znasz skutków ubocznych takich działań, to po prostu dokształć się, bo tylko prawdą można pomóc potrzebującemu. Pozdrawiam


  Ale o Tobie można to samo powiedzieć.Nie jesteś lekarzem i nie możesz z całą pewnością powiedzieć jak to będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To przykre, że jesteś taka nieuczciwa w stosunku do tych dziewczyn. Żaden lekarz nie da Ci gwarancji na to, że zabieg przerwania ciąży czy takie poronienie nie zostawi negatywnych skutków, choćby właśnie takich, jakimi są późniejsze problemy z zajściem w ciążę i z utrzymaniem ciąży. Jeśli zależy Ci na wspieraniu tych dziewczyn to bądź uczciwa i mów prawdę a jeśli nie znasz skutków ubocznych takich działań, to po prostu dokształć się, bo tylko prawdą można pomóc potrzebującemu. Pozdrawiam


To jest potwierdzone ze aborcja medyczna nie ma wplywu na pozniejsza ciaze. Duzo grozniejsze sa metody tj.wkladanie ostrych przedmiotow itp. Prosze nie sluchac, jesli ktos nie ma wiedzy na ten temat i prubuje wzbudzic poczucie winy i wyrzuty sumienia. To jest twoje cialo twoje zycie i nikomu nic do tego. W Niemczech np. na 1 wizycie lekarz pyta czy ciaza jest chciana, jesli nie dostajesz skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie. Tylko nasze panstwo jest zacofane przez takich polakow cebulakow ktorzy prawia kazanie a sami pewnie maja to za soba i nie wiadomo co jeszcze maja na sumieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest potwierdzone ze aborcja medyczna nie ma wplywu na pozniejsza ciaze. Duzo grozniejsze sa metody tj.wkladanie ostrych przedmiotow itp. Prosze nie sluchac, jesli ktos nie ma wiedzy na ten temat i prubuje wzbudzic poczucie winy i wyrzuty sumienia. To jest twoje cialo twoje zycie i nikomu nic do tego. W Niemczech np. na 1 wizycie lekarz pyta czy ciaza jest chciana, jesli nie dostajesz skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie. Tylko nasze panstwo jest zacofane przez takich polakow cebulakow ktorzy prawia kazanie a sami pewnie maja to za soba i nie wiadomo co jeszcze maja na sumieniu.


   Oczywiście,że tak!!! Osobiście mam za sobą poronienie, z tym,że naturalne i lekarz powiedział nam,że jeśli chcemy mieć dziecko, to żeby jak najszybciej po poronieniu starać się o kolejną ciążę i faktycznie - po 4 miesiącach byłam w następnej ciąży. Także nie wiem kto tu jest niedouczony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest potwierdzone ze aborcja medyczna nie ma wplywu na pozniejsza ciaze. Duzo grozniejsze sa metody tj.wkladanie ostrych przedmiotow itp. Prosze nie sluchac, jesli ktos nie ma wiedzy na ten temat i prubuje wzbudzic poczucie winy i wyrzuty sumienia. To jest twoje cialo twoje zycie i nikomu nic do tego. W Niemczech np. na 1 wizycie lekarz pyta czy ciaza jest chciana, jesli nie dostajesz skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie. Tylko nasze panstwo jest zacofane przez takich polakow cebulakow ktorzy prawia kazanie a sami pewnie maja to za soba i nie wiadomo co jeszcze maja na sumieniu.


Po aborcji farmakologicznej tak jak po samoistnym poronieniu, wzrasta ryzyko poronienia kolejnej ciąży, ryzyko porodu przedwczesnego czy ciąży ektopowej. Nie próbuję wzbudzać w nikim poczucia winy ale przekazać prawdę, którą powinna znać każda dziewczyna decydująca się na taki krok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po aborcji farmakologicznej tak jak po samoistnym poronieniu, wzrasta ryzyko poronienia kolejnej ciąży, ryzyko porodu przedwczesnego czy ciąży ektopowej. Nie próbuję wzbudzać w nikim poczucia winy ale przekazać prawdę, którą powinna znać każda dziewczyna decydująca się na taki krok.


   To chyba akurat większość kobiet na świecie wie, ale wcale nie jest powiedziane,że jak kobieta dokona aborcji farmakologicznej będzie miała takowe problemy. Jest wiele młodych, zdrowych kobiet, które nigdy ciąży nie usuwały a mimo to tracą ciążę za ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja napiszę tak.weszlam na to forum bo potrzebuję coś dla kogoś i korzystał am z tel slynnej tu jak widzę p.anny.Napiszę wam tak każdej z was potrzebującej polecam abyście trafiły na jej nr.Zadzwońcie a zrozumiecie dla czego.I w dupie to mam czy pomyslicie że to sciema ale zdobyć kasę a potem dostać tik taki to kibel!a babka odebrala o czwartej nad ranem jak było juz prawie po kuracji bo miałam panikę i rozmową duuuzo pomogla mimo ze facet mój byl oboki jeszcze na drugi dzień pisala ze mną czy jest ok ze mną.Wiec od niej to sie odczepcie bo babka spoko jest.Pani Aniu Musiałam To Zrobić!


pani Ani słabo biznes idzie skoro sama pisze sobie komentarze... 15 sprzedających na forum ale bronią i polecają tylko panią Anie, podejżane? Hmm... Raczej żałosne. Proszę być pewną że robi to pani tylko na swoją niekorzyść. Traci pani kupujących i ich zaufanie przez swoje wpisy. Tym bardziej że znalazla sie nawet osoba która twierdzi ze dostała polopiryne. Ja bym od pani nigdy nie kupiła!

----------


## Pomoge

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec i cytotec mogę wysłać zdiecie na maila lub MMS mogę również pomóż doradzić jestem z slaska Wiola lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po aborcji farmakologicznej tak jak po samoistnym poronieniu, wzrasta ryzyko poronienia kolejnej ciąży, ryzyko porodu przedwczesnego czy ciąży ektopowej. Nie próbuję wzbudzać w nikim poczucia winy ale przekazać prawdę, którą powinna znać każda dziewczyna decydująca się na taki krok.


Wszystko co robimy sprawia ze wzrasta ryzyko poronienia, stres, przemęczenie, zła dieta, brak witamin, brak snu, a nawet zbyt gwałtowne wstanie z łóżka czy zbyt ciepła kąpiel. Więc o czym my rozmawiamy? Sama masz za sobą aborcje i wyrzuty sumienia nie dają Ci żyć i dlatego tak męczysz inne kobiety?

 S P I E R D A L A J !

Każda z nas wie na co się decyduje, każda ma dostęp do internetu i potrafi z niego korzystać tak trudno to zrozumieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja medyczna nie ma wpływu na twoją zdolność poczęcia i donoszenia ciąży w przyszłości. Jeżeli nie chcesz zajść w ciążę po aborcji medycznej, powinnaś od razu zacząć stosować antykoncepcję.

Więcej naukowych informacji:

Wyniki badania wskazują, że u kobiet które jeszcze nie rodziły, a które miały wczesną aborcję medyczną przy użyciu Mifepristone oraz Misoprostolu (lub innej prostaglandyny), nie powinny wystąpić problemy podczas chcianej ciąży w przyszłości.  
Zgodnie z publikacją przeznaczoną dla lekarzy zgłębiających temat wywołanej aborcji - "wywołana aborcja nie ma negatywnego wpływu na zdolności reprodukcyjne kobiety. Przedwczesne porody, niepłodność, ciąże pozamaciczne, spontaniczne poronienia lub negatywne skutki ciąży nie występują częściej po aborcji"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie arthrotecu . cale czyli 20sztuk. Z ulotka paragonem . jesli chcesz wysle zdjęcia z imieniem numerem data itp.
Sms lub tel 575 823 497. Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest potwierdzone ze aborcja medyczna nie ma wplywu na pozniejsza ciaze. Duzo grozniejsze sa metody tj.wkladanie ostrych przedmiotow itp. Prosze nie sluchac, jesli ktos nie ma wiedzy na ten temat i prubuje wzbudzic poczucie winy i wyrzuty sumienia. To jest twoje cialo twoje zycie i nikomu nic do tego. W Niemczech np. na 1 wizycie lekarz pyta czy ciaza jest chciana, jesli nie dostajesz skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie. Tylko nasze panstwo jest zacofane przez takich polakow cebulakow ktorzy prawia kazanie a sami pewnie maja to za soba i nie wiadomo co jeszcze maja na sumieniu.


Czy uwazasz ze najlepiej jakby w Polsce na pierwszej wizycie lekarz pytał czy dziecko jest chciane i od razu dawal skierowanie na aborcje??? Panstwo zacofane? Kobieto co ty wypisujesz! Wg mnie kazda ciąża jest stanem świadomym, bo w 21 wieku wszyscy wiedza jak powstaje dziecko i są metody antykoncepcji- najtansze tabletki kosztują cale opakowanie na miesiac 8zł!!!!!!!! (Microgynon- dla niewiedzących), więc nie pisz ze Polska jest zacofana tylko dlatego ze lekarz nie pyta cie na pierwszej wizycie czy ciaza byla chciana! Jesli nie chce sie ciazy, trzeba sie zabezpieczac- proste! A nie usuwac dzieci. I tak te ktore to zrobily nigdy sobie tego nie odżałują!!! Wyrzuty sumienia jak nie dzis to za kilka lat dadzą znać o sobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 2 tygodnie po , wszystko poszło dobrze , po 5 dniach bylam u gina sprawdzic czy wszystko ok. dostalam antybiotyk i tabl. anty. Po antybiotyku wylecialo kilka skrzepow i z dnia na dzienczulam sie coraz lepiej .Niestety nikt nie wie co sie stalo przez co musialam wrócić odrazu do normalnych obowiązków czyli praca fizyczna i to nie lekka. Od kilku dni boli mnie podbrzusze i pomimo stosowania tabl. anty mam delikatne krwawienie i pokazują się małe skrzepy mniej wiecej wielkosci małego paznokcia,  niejest ich duzo 2-3 dziennie. Czy mozecie mi powiedzieć czy to normalne czy jednak coś jest nie tak. Wczoraj mialam tez podwyższona temp. Mam 35 lat i zdaje sobie sprawe ze regeneracja mojego org. przebiega inaczej niz u młodszych dziewczyn. Narazie nie mogę pojechać do ginekologa , nie pytajcie dlaczego tylko pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy uwazasz ze najlepiej jakby w Polsce na pierwszej wizycie lekarz pytał czy dziecko jest chciane i od razu dawal skierowanie na aborcje??? Panstwo zacofane? Kobieto co ty wypisujesz! Wg mnie kazda ciąża jest stanem świadomym, bo w 21 wieku wszyscy wiedza jak powstaje dziecko i są metody antykoncepcji- najtansze tabletki kosztują cale opakowanie na miesiac 8zł!!!!!!!! (Microgynon- dla niewiedzących), więc nie pisz ze Polska jest zacofana tylko dlatego ze lekarz nie pyta cie na pierwszej wizycie czy ciaza byla chciana! Jesli nie chce sie ciazy, trzeba sie zabezpieczac- proste! A nie usuwac dzieci. I tak te ktore to zrobily nigdy sobie tego nie odżałują!!! Wyrzuty sumienia jak nie dzis to za kilka lat dadzą znać o sobie.


Ja wyrzutow sumienia nie mam.moje sumienie moja sprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie arthrotecu . cale czyli 20sztuk. Z ulotka paragonem . jesli chcesz wysle zdjęcia z imieniem numerem data itp.
Sms lub tel 575 823 497. Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 2 tygodnie po , wszystko poszło dobrze , po 5 dniach bylam u gina sprawdzic czy wszystko ok. dostalam antybiotyk i tabl. anty. Po antybiotyku wylecialo kilka skrzepow i z dnia na dzienczulam sie coraz lepiej .Niestety nikt nie wie co sie stalo przez co musialam wrócić odrazu do normalnych obowiązków czyli praca fizyczna i to nie lekka. Od kilku dni boli mnie podbrzusze i pomimo stosowania tabl. anty mam delikatne krwawienie i pokazują się małe skrzepy mniej wiecej wielkosci małego paznokcia,  niejest ich duzo 2-3 dziennie. Czy mozecie mi powiedzieć czy to normalne czy jednak coś jest nie tak. Wczoraj mialam tez podwyższona temp. Mam 35 lat i zdaje sobie sprawe ze regeneracja mojego org. przebiega inaczej niz u młodszych dziewczyn. Narazie nie mogę pojechać do ginekologa , nie pytajcie dlaczego tylko pomóżcie


Temperatura jest albo reakcja organizmu na antybiotyk albo zakażenie wystapilo bo sie zle oczyscilas. Ty musisz isc do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy uwazasz ze najlepiej jakby w Polsce na pierwszej wizycie lekarz pytał czy dziecko jest chciane i od razu dawal skierowanie na aborcje??? Panstwo zacofane? Kobieto co ty wypisujesz! Wg mnie kazda ciąża jest stanem świadomym, bo w 21 wieku wszyscy wiedza jak powstaje dziecko i są metody antykoncepcji- najtansze tabletki kosztują cale opakowanie na miesiac 8zł!!!!!!!! (Microgynon- dla niewiedzących), więc nie pisz ze Polska jest zacofana tylko dlatego ze lekarz nie pyta cie na pierwszej wizycie czy ciaza byla chciana! Jesli nie chce sie ciazy, trzeba sie zabezpieczac- proste! A nie usuwac dzieci. I tak te ktore to zrobily nigdy sobie tego nie odżałują!!! Wyrzuty sumienia jak nie dzis to za kilka lat dadzą znać o sobie.


Niemasz pojecia dlaczego kobiety decyduja sie na ten  krok , nie można nikogo oceniać,  to sprawa indywidualna , gdyby kazda z kobiet opowiedziala swoją historie może zrozumiala byś dlaczego zrobily tak a nie inaczej .Chociaz niekoniecznie jesli nalezysz do grona osób ktore twierdzą ze wszystko się  jakis ułoży. Ale ty nie zapewnisz temu dziecku godziwych warunków do życia  , nie zajmniesz sie nim kiedy matka pujdzie do pracy bo bedzie musiala iść żeby przeżyć. Wszystkim latwo sie mówi nie rób tego .I co maja urodzic i oddać na przyklad ?  A co z rodziną,  rodzeństwem które wie ze mama jest w ciąży .
LUDZIE ZASTANOWCIE CIE SIĘ CO MÓWICIE 
To forum jest po to zeby wspierac pomagac i dzielic sie przezyciami .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy uwazasz ze najlepiej jakby w Polsce na pierwszej wizycie lekarz pytał czy dziecko jest chciane i od razu dawal skierowanie na aborcje??? Panstwo zacofane? Kobieto co ty wypisujesz! Wg mnie kazda ciąża jest stanem świadomym, bo w 21 wieku wszyscy wiedza jak powstaje dziecko i są metody antykoncepcji- najtansze tabletki kosztują cale opakowanie na miesiac 8zł!!!!!!!! (Microgynon- dla niewiedzących), więc nie pisz ze Polska jest zacofana tylko dlatego ze lekarz nie pyta cie na pierwszej wizycie czy ciaza byla chciana! Jesli nie chce sie ciazy, trzeba sie zabezpieczac- proste! A nie usuwac dzieci. I tak te ktore to zrobily nigdy sobie tego nie odżałują!!! Wyrzuty sumienia jak nie dzis to za kilka lat dadzą znać o sobie.


Tak uwazam ze tak powinno byc. Kobieta jesli chce to i tak dokona aborcji wiec bezpieczniej byloby to zrobic pod okiem lekarza ktory w eazie komplikacji udzieli pomocy. Sa osoby ktore zamiast aborcji medycznej stosuja niebezpieczne metoty ktore moga prowadzic nawet do smierci matki. Twoim zdaniem to jest lepsze rozwiazanie? Antykoncepcja zawodzi i kim Ty jestes do chuja zeby oceniac innych?? Zajmij sie swoim zyciem zamiast robic z siebie swietoszke tu na forum. Jesli tu trafilas pewnie sama nialas taki etap ze przynajmniej rozwazalas aborcje o ile jej nie dokonalas. Nie pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 2 tygodnie po , wszystko poszło dobrze , po 5 dniach bylam u gina sprawdzic czy wszystko ok. dostalam antybiotyk i tabl. anty. Po antybiotyku wylecialo kilka skrzepow i z dnia na dzienczulam sie coraz lepiej .Niestety nikt nie wie co sie stalo przez co musialam wrócić odrazu do normalnych obowiązków czyli praca fizyczna i to nie lekka. Od kilku dni boli mnie podbrzusze i pomimo stosowania tabl. anty mam delikatne krwawienie i pokazują się małe skrzepy mniej wiecej wielkosci małego paznokcia,  niejest ich duzo 2-3 dziennie. Czy mozecie mi powiedzieć czy to normalne czy jednak coś jest nie tak. Wczoraj mialam tez podwyższona temp. Mam 35 lat i zdaje sobie sprawe ze regeneracja mojego org. przebiega inaczej niz u młodszych dziewczyn. Narazie nie mogę pojechać do ginekologa , nie pytajcie dlaczego tylko pomóżcie


Tylko lekarz Ci pomoze a nawet radzilabym jechac na izbe przyjec. Ja bylam 2 tyg po u lekarza i powiedzial ze jesli bede krwawic jeszcze tydz to musze sie zglosic na lyzeczkowanie. Byc moze u Ciebie zle sie oczyszcza macica, lepiej to sprawdzic bo to moze byc niebezpieczne dla Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wg mnie kazda ciąża jest stanem świadomym, bo w 21 wieku wszyscy wiedza jak powstaje dziecko i są metody antykoncepcji- najtansze tabletki kosztują cale opakowanie na miesiac 8zł.


Wg ciebie? a kim ty k**wa jestes?
pier**isz ze az mi sie scyzoryk otwiera
dzialasz jak nas obecny rzad, czyli - nieznam sie, wiec sie wypowiem i narzuce wole innym

antykoncepcja zawiodla mnie 3 razy w ciagu ostatnich lat
napierw anty Cilest, pozniej inne doustne anty, nazwy nie pamietam, 
pozniej ponoc dajacy blisko 100% zastrzyk antykoncppcyjny Depo-Provera
obecnie uzywam i anty i gum i wcale bezpieczna sie nie czuje, 
ale co ja tam wiem?! wazniejsze co Wg ciebie ci sie wydaje i innym "niedoswiadczonym" wyjasnisz!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sory za ton ale wnerwia mnie swiergolenie swietoszkowatych lasek ktore mialy to szczesie nie wpasc (mimo stosowania anty, oczywiscie stosowalam wrecz paranoichnie kazda tabletke w terminie co do minuty) a pozniej pouczaja... majac o tym pojecie jak swinia o gwiazdach.
chcesz kogos pouczac to napisz do producentow antykoncepcji ze zawodzi, 
a napewno jak to juz pochytasz i nam zalatwisz to wieksza polowa klientek tego forum by tu nigdy nie zagoscila i nie zagosci

----------


## WiktoriawiktoriaVikus

Wiecie co brak mi slow ! Mam faktycznie arthrotec. ..wysylam zdjecia ( ludzie chca zdjecia zeby uzyc do swoich potrzeb a udawaja ze chcą kupić. ...) z data imieniem itp...proponuje paczki ze spr zawartosci..mam ulotek paragon wszystko. Sprzedalam juz kilka paczek i panie do tej pory mi dziekuja... A wokol sami oszusci! Wyludzaja ode mnie zdjecia i sami ich uzywaja... Albo oszukuja ludzi i potem ktos az boi sie wejsc na forum..albo z zazdrości ze oni sprzedac swoich oszukanych tabletek sprzedac nie moga obsmarowuja innych ludzi... 
Jeszcze raz mowie ze mam arthrotec.  Cala paczka.  I jesli ktos chce zapraszam 575 823 497 lub na maila wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Zapraszam tylko zdecydowane osoby...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wg ciebie? a kim ty k**wa jestes?
> pier**isz ze az mi sie scyzoryk otwiera
> dzialasz jak nas obecny rzad, czyli - nieznam sie, wiec sie wypowiem i narzuce wole innym
> 
> antykoncepcja zawiodla mnie 3 razy w ciagu ostatnich lat
> napierw anty Cilest, pozniej inne doustne anty, nazwy nie pamietam, 
> pozniej ponoc dajacy blisko 100% zastrzyk antykoncppcyjny Depo-Provera
> obecnie uzywam i anty i gum i wcale bezpieczna sie nie czuje, 
> ale co ja tam wiem?! wazniejsze co Wg ciebie ci sie wydaje i innym "niedoswiadczonym" wyjasnisz!


   To nie są odosobnione przypadki - takich jest cała masa.Ja zaszłam w ciążę biorąc Limetic, który brałam regularnie dzień w dzień z dokładnością co do minuty - moja koleżanka znalazła sie w podobnej sytuacji biorąc Cilest. Zatem przestańcie pieprzyć o antykoncepcji za 8 zł na miesiąc,bo jak to czytam, to rzygać mi się chce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte, całe opakowanie, oryginalny. W obawie przed oszustwem zamówiłam z 2 różnych źródeł - miałam szczęście,bo w obu przypadkach nie zostałam oszukana. Zatem ten jeden odsprzedam za tyle, za ile kupiłam. Jak by ktoś był zinteresowany,to zostawiam maila: m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie niedawno wyleciała ze mnieniewielka kulka tak zwany zepek tkanek wczesniej wyleciało ze mnie takie cos Male takie jak wątróbka czy poronienie sie juz zaczelo dodam ze caly czas krwawię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny,jak zazywac arthtotec w 8tyg???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie niedawno wyleciała ze mnieniewielka kulka tak zwany zepek tkanek wczesniej wyleciało ze mnie takie cos Male takie jak wątróbka czy poronienie sie juz zaczelo dodam ze caly czas krwawię


   Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to wydaje mi się,że już po sprawie - miałam identycznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny,jak zazywac arthtotec w 8tyg???


  W każdym tygodniu stosujesz tak samo. Proponuję poczytać na stronie WOW - tam masz dokładne dawkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to wydaje mi się,że już po sprawie - miałam identycznie.


Wyleciało ze mnie wszystko łącznie chyba z lozyskiem czy juz po ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze ze na ten czas niewiele krwawię czy to się zmieni ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyleciało ze mnie wszystko łącznie chyba z lozyskiem czy juz po ???


   Dokładnie tak.Moim zdaniem masz już to za sobą,ale nie jestem lekarzem i nie będę pisać,że jestem na 100% pewna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie tak.Moim zdaniem masz już to za sobą,ale nie jestem lekarzem i nie będę pisać,że jestem na 100% pewna.


Poniedzieli pójdę do lekarza a mam brac ostatnia dawkę tabletek??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poniedzieli pójdę do lekarza a mam brac ostatnia dawkę tabletek??


   Ja brałam.Wolałam zażyć niż później mieć problem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko co robimy sprawia ze wzrasta ryzyko poronienia, stres, przemęczenie, zła dieta, brak witamin, brak snu, a nawet zbyt gwałtowne wstanie z łóżka czy zbyt ciepła kąpiel. Więc o czym my rozmawiamy? Sama masz za sobą aborcje i wyrzuty sumienia nie dają Ci żyć i dlatego tak męczysz inne kobiety?
> 
>  S P I E R D A L A J !
> 
> Każda z nas wie na co się decyduje, każda ma dostęp do internetu i potrafi z niego korzystać tak trudno to zrozumieć?


   Barwo dziewczyno!!! Ta wypowiedź to dla mnie mistrzostwo świata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny,jak zazywac arthtotec w 8tyg???


4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Oczywiscie 3 dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotec 20sztuk, zapakowany jak dostałam, zamówiłam dla siebie od kogoś mam na to potwierdzenie i nie mam co z tym zrobić bo się rozmyslilam. Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, za pobraniem.
olcia199410@buziaczek.pl 
Mogę też wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem z kartką lub z czym kolwiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem do 3x4 dawki arthrotecu wziętego przedwczoraj. po wzięciu objawy jak u większości dreszcze, gorąco i niewielka biegunka. Bałam się zaje.....Po drugiej dawce krew i w którymś momencie trochę jej było na podpasce ale nie było tragedii, 2-3 skrzepy i coś tak chlupałao do toalety,  bóle delikatne i w nocy też niewiele krwi. Dziś dwa dni po mam niewielkie plamienia.... nie wiem czy to oznacza że mogę być po...Odpowiedzcie możne któraś miała podobnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem do 3x4 dawki arthrotecu wziętego przedwczoraj. po wzięciu objawy jak u większości dreszcze, gorąco i niewielka biegunka. Bałam się zaje.....Po drugiej dawce krew i w którymś momencie trochę jej było na podpasce ale nie było tragedii, 2-3 skrzepy i coś tak chlupałao do toalety,  bóle delikatne i w nocy też niewiele krwi. Dziś dwa dni po mam niewielkie plamienia.... nie wiem czy to oznacza że mogę być po...Odpowiedzcie możne któraś miała podobnie


Mialam podobnie..do tego wymioty..nie udalo sie- takie moje zdanie. Musisz powtórzyć chyba...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyczytalam ogloszenie na forum, zadzwonilam i błyskawicznie sie dogadalam. Pani wyslala mi paczkę kurierem dhl-u wczoraj dzis o 16 byla u mnie. Wiec szczerze mogę polecic pania wiktorie 575 823 497.

.
I moje pytanie ...lepiej wziasc teraz na noc ? Czy rano ? Jak uważacie dziewczyny ? W 7 tyg wystarczy dawka 3razy po 4 tab ?? Czy więcej? 
Prosze o odpowiedz.  Mam kontakt z ta pania ale potrzebuje rady kogos juz po... ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobny problem co jedna z Pań. Kuracja przebiegła tak jak u wiekszosci , po kilku dniach czulam się dobrze , teraz jestem ponad 2 tygodnie po i cos jest nie tak. Bylam u lekarza ale ten stwierdził ze to miesiaczka , po przeliczeniu wszystko sie zgadzało, więc nic nie mówiłam wspomniałam tylko ze test zrobilam i wyszedł pozytywnie a tu nagle to krwawienie.Ale no niby miesiaczka zadnych zmian niwidział dostalam recepte na anty. i jakies paskudztwo ktore brakam 5 dni.Problem w tym ze pokazala sie krwe i skrzepy najpierw nitkowate a dziś dość spore, pobolewa też troche podbrzusze. Musiala bym zgłosić się  do lekarza ale nie tego matoła tylko opowiedzcie co ja mam mu powiedzieć.Wiadomo ze prawda odpada. Nie mialam książeczki ciąży  , i co ja mam teraz powiedzieć .Że dostalam okres 2 tygodnie temu i nadal krwawie ? Coraz mocniej sie denerwuje poradzcie coś, prosze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyczytalam ogloszenie na forum, zadzwonilam i błyskawicznie sie dogadalam. Pani wyslala mi paczkę kurierem dhl-u wczoraj dzis o 16 byla u mnie. Wiec szczerze mogę polecic pania wiktorie 575 823 497.
> 
> .
> I moje pytanie ...lepiej wziasc teraz na noc ? Czy rano ? Jak uważacie dziewczyny ? W 7 tyg wystarczy dawka 3razy po 4 tab ?? Czy więcej? 
> Prosze o odpowiedz.  Mam kontakt z ta pania ale potrzebuje rady kogos juz po... ???


 Tak 3×po 4 .Wedlug mnie w nocy , szybciej wymarzesz z pamięci. Bedziesz patrzyla na wszystko z perspektywy złego snu .Juz ktos to tak tu nazwał. W razie pytań pisz .Z.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi sie ze juz jestem po wszystkim jako takich wielkich skurczy nie miałam troche pobolewal mnie brzuch ale teraz jest lepiej żadne skrzepy nie wylatują ze mnie tylko sama krew mam nadzieje ze będzie juz po wszystkim a innym dziewczyna które sie decydują na zabieg życzę powodzenia i pamiętajcie ze to jest nasza decyzja swiadoma a zdanie innych zlowrogich osób nie jest w stanie podważyć naszej decyzjii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam podobnie..do tego wymioty..nie udalo sie- takie moje zdanie. Musisz powtórzyć chyba...


Ale po drugiej próbie sie udało kiedy zrobiłaś od tej pierwszej próby  i skąd miałaś art może jakie namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale po drugiej próbie sie udało kiedy zrobiłaś od tej pierwszej próby  i skąd miałaś art może jakie namiary


Tak po 2 poszlo . arth mialam od pani u ktorej juz bralam 3razy. Nie oglasza sie tu. Podaj maila to wysle ci do niej numer. Bo nie bede bez jej zgody podawac publicznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale po drugiej próbie sie udało kiedy zrobiłaś od tej pierwszej próby  i skąd miałaś art może jakie namiary


Albo napisz do mnie na moj mail kornela.korzen90@o2.pl. Bez jej zgody nie bede ujawniac jej danych. Podam ci na mailu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajce, bardzo proszę o kontakt osobę, która może sprzedac mi arthrotec. Sprawa jest pilna. Mój mail: flower.power11@o2.pl. Nie chce podawać tu mojego nr. telefonu. Myślicie, że zmieszczę się w 200 zł za opakowanie? Niestety nie jestem przy kasie, a bardzo mi zależy. Bardzo prosze o kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajce, bardzo proszę o kontakt osobę, która może sprzedac mi arthrotec. Sprawa jest pilna. Mój mail: flower.power11@o2.pl. Nie chce podawać tu mojego nr. telefonu. Myślicie, że zmieszczę się w 200 zł za opakowanie? Niestety nie jestem przy kasie, a bardzo mi zależy. Bardzo prosze o kontakt.


    Jak dobrze poszukasz, to w 200 zł spokojnie się zmieścisz - nie brakuje takich ogłoszeń. Możesz też napisać do WOW z prośbą o receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W niedziele miałam akcje. Brzuch nadal pobolewal + krwawienie jak przy miesiączce, wiec wybrałam sie dziś do ginekologa. Stwierdził, ze w macicy jest trochę skrzepów, ale wziął to za okres i zapisał leki na oczyszczenie i zatrzymanie krwawienia, tak by pózniej wywołać właściwa miesiączkę. Za 2 tyg na kontrole, tylko cos napomknął, ze to mogła byc ciąża. Ale sie cieszę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W niedziele miałam akcje. Brzuch nadal pobolewal + krwawienie jak przy miesiączce, wiec wybrałam sie dziś do ginekologa. Stwierdził, ze w macicy jest trochę skrzepów, ale wziął to za okres i zapisał leki na oczyszczenie i zatrzymanie krwawienia, tak by pózniej wywołać właściwa miesiączkę. Za 2 tyg na kontrole, tylko cos napomknął, ze to mogła byc ciąża. Ale sie cieszę


 zostało mi 8 tabletek- koszt 60 zł + wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty Poznań  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Barwo dziewczyno!!! Ta wypowiedź to dla mnie mistrzostwo świata.



Wzielam o 12:00  6 tabl dopochwowo, o 16:00 wezme 4 i o 18:00 2.  Jestem 2,5h po pierwszej dawce i narazie nic sie nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam o 12:00 6 tabl dopochwowo, o 16:00 wezme 4 i o 18:00 2. Jestem 2,5h po pierwszej dawce i narazie nic sie nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam o 12:00 6 tabl dopochwowo, o 16:00 wezme 4 i o 18:00 2. Jestem 2,5h po pierwszej dawce i narazie nic sie nie dzieje.


   A dlaczego Ty wzięłaś aż 6 tabletek jednorazowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam o 12:00 6 tabl dopochwowo, o 16:00 wezme 4 i o 18:00 2. Jestem 2,5h po pierwszej dawce i narazie nic sie nie dzieje.


    Co to w ogóle za dziwne dawkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostało mi 8 tabletek- koszt 60 zł + wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty Poznań



A ile tabletek użyłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co to w ogóle za dziwne dawkowanie?


Tez mi sie wydaje, ze bardzo dziwnie,ale tak mi zalecila pani od ktorej kupowałam tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez mi sie wydaje, ze bardzo dziwnie,ale tak mi zalecila pani od ktorej kupowałam tabletki


    Nie wiem co to za Pani,ale obawiam się,że wprowadziła Cię w błąd. Arthrotec dawkuje się 3 razy po 4 tabletki  co 3 godziny. Dokładne dawkowanie możesz sobie też sprawdzić na stronie WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem co to za Pani,ale obawiam się,że wprowadziła Cię w błąd. Arthrotec dawkuje się 3 razy po 4 tabletki  co 3 godziny. Dokładne dawkowanie możesz sobie też sprawdzić na stronie WOW.


Gdzie dostałaś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem co to za Pani,ale obawiam się,że wprowadziła Cię w błąd. Arthrotec dawkuje się 3 razy po 4 tabletki  co 3 godziny. Dokładne dawkowanie możesz sobie też sprawdzić na stronie WOW.


 Najgorzej ze po drugiej dawce sie nic nie dzieje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam o 12:00  6 tabl dopochwowo, o 16:00 wezme 4 i o 18:00 2.  Jestem 2,5h po pierwszej dawce i narazie nic sie nie dzieje.


Moim zdaniem 6tabletek to naprawde za dużo ja brałam po 4 tabletki do pochwowo i sie udalo fakt za drugim razem ale się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moim zdaniem 6tabletek to naprawde za dużo ja brałam po 4 tabletki do pochwowo i sie udalo fakt za drugim razem ale się udalo


A no i co 3 h i udalo się zalezy w ktorym tyg jestes

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A no i co 3 h i udalo się zalezy w ktorym tyg jestes


Jestem w 7tyg,  Pani ktora zalecila mi ta dawke nie odbiera telefonow.. Dziwne to wszystko.. Mam pytanie jestem 50minut po drugiwj dawce dopochwowo czy mozna normalnie sikac??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7tyg,  Pani ktora zalecila mi ta dawke nie odbiera telefonow.. Dziwne to wszystko.. Mam pytanie jestem 50minut po drugiwj dawce dopochwowo czy mozna normalnie sikac??


Naprawde...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7tyg,  Pani ktora zalecila mi ta dawke nie odbiera telefonow.. Dziwne to wszystko.. Mam pytanie jestem 50minut po drugiwj dawce dopochwowo czy mozna normalnie sikac??


    A tabletki dostałaś chociaż oryginalne?W blistrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A tabletki dostałaś chociaż oryginalne?W blistrze?



Tak orginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o szybką odpowiedź ! Skąd wzięłyście tabletki? Błagam o pomoc!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7tyg,  Pani ktora zalecila mi ta dawke nie odbiera telefonow.. Dziwne to wszystko.. Mam pytanie jestem 50minut po drugiwj dawce dopochwowo czy mozna normalnie sikac??


Tak można czemu nie ja tez sikalam i nic złego sie niestalo a to twój pierwszy raz gdy to robisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o szybką odpowiedź ! Skąd wzięłyście tabletki? Błagam o pomoc!!


Ja wzięłam ze strony oglaszamy 24 tam masz również pewność ze dostaniesz normalny art a nie witaminy ja dzwonilam do pana Tomka paczka doszla nie drogo zaplacilam ale naprawde polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak można czemu nie ja tez sikalam i nic złego sie niestalo a to twój pierwszy raz gdy to robisz


Tak pierwszy, polecialo troche krwi nawet nie poczułam kiedy.. Nic mnie nie boli..za 10 minut wedlug zalecen tej pani biore trzecia dawke, trzymajcie kciuki oby wszystko sie udalo po mojej mysli!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak pierwszy, polecialo troche krwi nawet nie poczułam kiedy.. Nic mnie nie boli..za 10 minut wedlug zalecen tej pani biore trzecia dawke, trzymajcie kciuki oby wszystko sie udalo po mojej mysli!


Trzymam kciuki w ewentualności zamów drugie opakowanie i bierz 4tabl co 3 godz a nie taka duza dawkę bo zrobisz sobie krzywdę Oki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie zaczynam lekko krwawic lacznie z tabletkami ktore sie nie rozpuscily do konca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałyście Arth wraz z tabletką Ru? Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej podawać tabletki dopochwowo czy doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lepiej podawać tabletki dopochwowo czy doustnie?


Moim zdaniem dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moim zdaniem dopochwowo


Ale podczas krwawienia nie będą wylatywac? jak dozowac nastepna dawkę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale podczas krwawienia nie będą wylatywac? jak dozowac nastepna dawkę ?


Ja tak właśnie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tak właśnie mam


Nie powinno tylko głęboko wsun tabletki jezeli stosujesz dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to prawda, ze jezeli stosujemy dopochwowo to trzeba trafic w srodek macicy bo inaczej nie pomoze? HELP!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o szybką odpowiedź ! Skąd wzięłyście tabletki? Błagam o pomoc!!


Ja mam na odsprzedaż 1 opakowanie: olcia199410@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam na odsprzedaż 1 opakowanie: olcia199410@buziaczek.pl


Jaka cena? Jakie tabletki? Arth 50 czy arth forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwykły, napisz na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoras z was przeszla aborcje calkiem bezboleśnie?? Dziwi mnie fakt, ze prawie kwzda z was opisujac swoja aborcje miała bol i mocne krwawienie,  ja zatem przechodze to bez bolu z lekkim krwawieniem,czy jest to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zwykły, napisz na maila


Napisałam na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o szybką odpowiedź ! Skąd wzięłyście tabletki? Błagam o pomoc!!


   Jest cała masa ogłoszeń i tu i na ogłaszamy24.Możesz też napisać do WOW o receptę.Jeśli zdecydujesz się na odkupienie od kogoś, to pamięta,że jak sprzedawca nie godzi się na pobranie i sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłaceniem, to od razu podziękuj takiemu sprzedawcy. Pamiętaj też,że bez problemu można kupić Arthrotec  do 200 zł.Nie daj się naciągnąć.
  Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoras z was przeszla aborcje calkiem bezboleśnie?? Dziwi mnie fakt, ze prawie kwzda z was opisujac swoja aborcje miała bol i mocne krwawienie,  ja zatem przechodze to bez bolu z lekkim krwawieniem,czy jest to normalne?


Ja równie bez boleśnie przeszłam zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoras z was przeszla aborcje calkiem bezboleśnie?? Dziwi mnie fakt, ze prawie kwzda z was opisujac swoja aborcje miała bol i mocne krwawienie,  ja zatem przechodze to bez bolu z lekkim krwawieniem,czy jest to normalne?


u mnie nie było żadnych krwawień, ale skurcze tak. może dlatego, że to była już zaawansowana ciąża. zaczęłam krwawić dopiero, gdy urodziłam łożysko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie nie było żadnych krwawień, ale skurcze tak. może dlatego, że to była już zaawansowana ciąża. zaczęłam krwawić dopiero, gdy urodziłam łożysko.


   A w którym tygodniu robiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak brałyście kolejny arthrotec po nieudanej próbie. Ja jestem 3 dni po i chybe bedę przed drugą próbą ale język i pod nim to mnie tak piecze ze nie ma mowy o jedzeniu a jak pomyśle o drugich dawkach to rany będą okropne. Kiedy zrobić powtórkę a test kiedy można zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak brałyście kolejny arthrotec po nieudanej próbie. Ja jestem 3 dni po i chybe bedę przed drugą próbą ale język i pod nim to mnie tak piecze ze nie ma mowy o jedzeniu a jak pomyśle o drugich dawkach to rany będą okropne. Kiedy zrobić powtórkę a test kiedy można zrobić?


   Jeśli się nie udało,to kolejny bierz dopochwowo skoro masz poparzony język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak brałyście kolejny arthrotec po nieudanej próbie. Ja jestem 3 dni po i chybe bedę przed drugą próbą ale język i pod nim to mnie tak piecze ze nie ma mowy o jedzeniu a jak pomyśle o drugich dawkach to rany będą okropne. Kiedy zrobić powtórkę a test kiedy można zrobić?


Jesli masz popalony jezyk to przez rdzen krory jest w srodku, trzeba go jak najszybciej wypluc i bedzie ok. Pierwsza warstwa wcale nie pali. A druga sprawa  to substancja w rdzeniu oslabia skurcze , jesli je połknęłaś to bardzo prawdopodobne ze dkatego sie nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak brałyście kolejny arthrotec po nieudanej próbie. Ja jestem 3 dni po i chybe bedę przed drugą próbą ale język i pod nim to mnie tak piecze ze nie ma mowy o jedzeniu a jak pomyśle o drugich dawkach to rany będą okropne. Kiedy zrobić powtórkę a test kiedy można zrobić?


 Może  zrobilas cos nie tak jak trzeba ,jesli chcesz służę pomocą , jestem 3 tygodnie po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym tygodniu robiłaś?


13 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 13 tydzien


Radź dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Radź dopochwowo


Radzę  do pochwowo zażyć powinno pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak brałyście kolejny arthrotec po nieudanej próbie. Ja jestem 3 dni po i chybe bedę przed drugą próbą ale język i pod nim to mnie tak piecze ze nie ma mowy o jedzeniu a jak pomyśle o drugich dawkach to rany będą okropne. Kiedy zrobić powtórkę a test kiedy można zrobić?


Bierz pod jezyk jesli chcesz zeby pomoglo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Zwykly oryginalnie zapakowany . Wszystkie informacje na mailu.
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może  zrobilas cos nie tak jak trzeba ,jesli chcesz służę pomocą , jestem 3 tygodnie po.


Ale co mogłam zrobić nie tak brałam jak wszystkie 4x3 dawki w odstępach 3 godzinnych miałam trochę krwi ale nie było tragedii skurcze niewielkie prawie nieodczuwalne. Plamię w sumie do dziś ale niewiele zrobiłam wzoraj test i pozytywny chociaż test nie jest wiarygodnym wyznacznikiem zaraz po, Ale myśle ze troche za mało tej krwi poleciałao jak na poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli masz popalony jezyk to przez rdzen krory jest w srodku, trzeba go jak najszybciej wypluc i bedzie ok. Pierwsza warstwa wcale nie pali. A druga sprawa  to substancja w rdzeniu oslabia skurcze , jesli je połknęłaś to bardzo prawdopodobne ze dkatego sie nie udało.


No widzisz to tego nie wiedziałam połknęłam wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Korzystałyście tylko z arth czy jeszcze dodatkowo Ru?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Korzystałyście tylko z arth czy jeszcze dodatkowo Ru?


Ja mialam zestaw arthrotec z ru. Udalo sie za pierwszym razem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem  w 15 tygodniu ciąży czy tabletkami usune ciąże nie moge urodzić pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem  w 15 tygodniu ciąży czy tabletkami usune ciąże nie moge urodzić pomocy


Mam do odsprzedania zestaw ru plus arthrotec.  On ci pomoze. Odezwijbsie 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja potrzebuje z pewnego źrodła bo juz zostałam oszukana mysle czy mi rodzinny wypisze receptę tylko czy nie jest za późno na te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

15 tydzien i ty sie zastanawiasz...wlasnie widac jak ci sie spieszy...ty migiem szukaj tabletek zeby ci juz jutro rano ktos wyslal a nie ... Zaraz bedzie za pozno na cokolwiek. 
Ja kilka dni temu zamowilam od tej pani i moge ja polecic katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile tabletek użyłas?


Normalne dawkowanie- 3x4, czyli 12  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak sie nie powiedzie z arth to mozesz nie mieć czasu na kolejne nieudane próby. Proponuje poczekać 10 dni i czekać na przyjście zestawu z WHW lub WOW. Na maszwybor.net mozesz przeczytać o akcjach powyżej 15 tygodnia. A ZESTAW DAJE 100% PEWNOŚCI NA USUNIĘCIE i bardzo rzadko występuje po nim łyżeczkowanie- prawdziwy wymiatacz. Ja żałuje, ze wzięłam arth.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W 15 tyg jeszcze Art działa? Jak się wtedy stosuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15 tydzien i ty sie zastanawiasz...wlasnie widac jak ci sie spieszy...ty migiem szukaj tabletek zeby ci juz jutro rano ktos wyslal a nie ... Zaraz bedzie za pozno na cokolwiek. 
> Ja kilka dni temu zamowilam od tej pani i moge ja polecic katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl


   O jakich Ty tabletkach kobieto mówisz??!!! W 15 tygodniu??!!To już jest dawno za późno. W 15 tygodniu to już jest igranie ze śmiercią...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak sie nie powiedzie z arth to mozesz nie mieć czasu na kolejne nieudane próby. Proponuje poczekać 10 dni i czekać na przyjście zestawu z WHW lub WOW. Na maszwybor.net mozesz przeczytać o akcjach powyżej 15 tygodnia. A ZESTAW DAJE 100% PEWNOŚCI NA USUNIĘCIE i bardzo rzadko występuje po nim łyżeczkowanie- prawdziwy wymiatacz. Ja żałuje, ze wzięłam arth.


   WOW już od dłuższego czasu nie wysyła zestawów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O jakich Ty tabletkach kobieto mówisz??!!! W 15 tygodniu??!!To już jest dawno za późno. W 15 tygodniu to już jest igranie ze śmiercią...


Cos innego pisza inne dziewczyny...zdecydujcie sie

----------


## Marzenkaaa

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co myślicie o stronie aborcjatabletki.pl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile plamiłyście po nieudanej próbie. Nie wiem jeszcze czy nie udana bo za 2 usg ale wciąż plamię art brałam w środę.Krwawienie po w sumie niewielkie 1 dzień i noc. A teraz cały czas niewielkie plamienia. Miała któraś podobnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co myślicie o stronie aborcjatabletki.pl?


Podobno oszusci..nawet dziewczyny pisaly tu na forum ze zostaly oszukane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No widzisz to tego nie wiedziałam połknęłam wszystko


Poczytaj na forum jak stosować,  ja przeczytalam wszystko a dopieri pozniej wzielam sie do roboty . 4 tabl. co 3 h .Wkładasz pod język i czekasz az slina je rozpusci .Rdzeń wypluwasz delikatnie i trzemasz nadal w buzi . Trzymasz tableti 30 min w buzi , nie popijasz polykasz powoli z ślina .Tylko pamietaj o trzpieniu zeby go odrazu wypluć. Zrob sobie dzbanek słodkiej cherbaty i popijaj pomiedzy dawkami malymi łykami , zabijesz smak tabletki w ustach. Ja tak zrobilam i po drugiej dawce wyleciał wielki skrzep podczas wizyty w wc. Ale wzielam wszystkie tabl. Bylam w 8 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jedna paczke arthrotecu zwyklego z polskiej apteki. Kupilam dwie dla siebie jedna mi zostala. Mogę wyslac zdjecie z data mailem imieniem itp. Cena 250zl tyle za ile kupilam
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 tabl 500zł. odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny,jestem w trzecim dniu po wzieciu tabletek,wszystkie trzy dawki zalecono wsadzic dopochwowo,pani od ktorej kupowalam je ,zerwala ze mna kontakt po tym.jak przekazala mi dawkowanie. W pierwszym dniu lecialo ze mnie leciutko krwi z maluskimi skrzepikami,zero bolu  ,wczoraj i dzis zauwazylam.ze wydalam wraz z krwia tabletki ,ogolnie to mam krwawienie jak prxy okresie ,martwie sie cxy wszystko poszlo po.naszej mysli chcialabym.juz pojsc do ginekologa ale nie moge przez tabletki ktore ze mnie wylatuja. Co myslivie dziewczyny?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny,jestem w trzecim dniu po wzieciu tabletek,wszystkie trzy dawki zalecono wsadzic dopochwowo,pani od ktorej kupowalam je ,zerwala ze mna kontakt po tym.jak przekazala mi dawkowanie. W pierwszym dniu lecialo ze mnie leciutko krwi z maluskimi skrzepikami,zero bolu  ,wczoraj i dzis zauwazylam.ze wydalam wraz z krwia tabletki ,ogolnie to mam krwawienie jak prxy okresie ,martwie sie cxy wszystko poszlo po.naszej mysli chcialabym.juz pojsc do ginekologa ale nie moge przez tabletki ktore ze mnie wylatuja. Co myslivie dziewczyny?????


Nie bierze sie dopochwowo tylko pod jezyk ! Logiczne ze sie nie udalo.  Musisz kupic arthrotec i wziac 3dawki po 4szt pod jezyk. A tamta sie nie odzywa bo kazala ci wziac dopochwowo zeby ci sie nie udalo i zebys do niej wrocila po 2paczke....znajdz sobie kogos kto ci wysle paczke arthrotecu i wez pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł). Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bierze sie dopochwowo tylko pod jezyk ! Logiczne ze sie nie udalo.  Musisz kupic arthrotec i wziac 3dawki po 4szt pod jezyk. A tamta sie nie odzywa bo kazala ci wziac dopochwowo zeby ci sie nie udalo i zebys do niej wrocila po 2paczke....znajdz sobie kogos kto ci wysle paczke arthrotecu i wez pod jezyk


Czy moge juz zrobic test ciazowy?? Czy nie bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł). Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl


Mozna podjechac potrzebuje.jak.najszybciej 12tabl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Panie potrzebuje bardzo pilnie 12tabl arthrotec ,jesli ktoras z was ma proszee napisac, po tabl przyjade jak najszybciej ,chodzi tylko i wylacznie o czas ,za duzo go nie mam jesli chodzi o kuracje . Jestem ze Ślaska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również pilnie kupię najlepiej we Wrocławiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwaga cytotec artroteh są tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach lek o nazwie mistrol 200 to oszustwo nie wplacajcie nikomu pieniędzy na konto zamawiajcie przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości jeżeli nie ma zaznaczonej tej opcji to nie odbierajcie bo napewno zostaniesz oszukana
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Guest
Sprzedam paczke arthrotec 20sztuk, zapakowany jak dostałam, zamówiłam dla siebie od kogoś mam na to potwierdzenie i nie mam co z tym zrobić bo się rozmyslilam. Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, za pobraniem.
olcia199410@buziaczek.pl 
Mogę też wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem z kartką lub z czym kolwiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Panie potrzebuje bardzo pilnie 12tabl arthrotec ,jesli ktoras z was ma proszee napisac, po tabl przyjade jak najszybciej ,chodzi tylko i wylacznie o czas ,za duzo go nie mam jesli chodzi o kuracje . Jestem ze Ślaska.


Slask 575 823 497. Odezwij sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również pilnie kupię najlepiej we Wrocławiu


Slask 575 823 497. Odezwij sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW już od dłuższego czasu nie wysyła zestawów.



Niczego to nie zmienia, jest wtedy WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bierze sie dopochwowo tylko pod jezyk ! Logiczne ze sie nie udalo.  Musisz kupic arthrotec i wziac 3dawki po 4szt pod jezyk. A tamta sie nie odzywa bo kazala ci wziac dopochwowo zeby ci sie nie udalo i zebys do niej wrocila po 2paczke....znajdz sobie kogos kto ci wysle paczke arthrotecu i wez pod jezyk


Nieprawda ze się nie bierze do pochwowo i ze się nie udaje właśnie ze się udaje ja bylam w 10 tc i co udalo się wyleciało ze mnie kompletnie wszystko wyczyscilo pozadnie najpierw zaczelam lekko krwawić a po drugiej dawce do pochwowo zaczelo się. Najpierw wody plodowe potem cala reszta i jak ty mówisz ze się nie uda jak ja i na pewno inne dziewczyna są tego przykładem. U mnie dopiero podzialalo po drugim sorcie leku ale się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam,  Pani podajaca sie za farmacetke sprzedaje tabletki 1 RU ( NIBY ZAMIENNIK europejski a tak naprawde paracetamol) + 12 arthrotec, otwarte bilistry. Podala mi zle dawkowanie zatem nie doszlo do porenienia..  Gdy probowalam sie z nia kontaktowac nie odbiera wiec zadzwonialam od meza z numeru odebrala bo pewnie myslaala ze to kolejny klient,  bajwrowala ze jej tesciowa dostala zawalu...... Porazka,  numer od Pani "Farmaceutki "
724 658 276..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś wierzy w farmaceutki, lekarzy czy innych doktorów to sam jest sobie winien




> Witam Panie potrzebuje bardzo pilnie 12tabl arthrotec ,jesli ktoras z was ma proszee napisac, po tabl przyjade jak najszybciej...


prosze zostawic tu email, dam namiar na sprawdzony kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 
501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile plamiłyście po nieudanej próbie. Nie wiem jeszcze czy nie udana bo za 2 usg ale wciąż plamię art brałam w środę.Krwawienie po w sumie niewielkie 1 dzień i noc. A teraz cały czas niewielkie plamienia. Miała któraś podobnie?


Ja trzy dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja trzy dni


Może ta nieudana próba jak piszesz to wyraźny sygnał Twojego dziecka, że jednak chce, abyś je przytulała. Zdarza się, że silne dzieciaki nie chcą znikać tak łatwo i nie poddają się aborcji. Pomyśl, być może Twoje dziecko z jakichś ważnych powodów ma się urodzić, tak jak Celine Dion, która była 14 dzieckiem z kolei...gdyby się nie urodziła...szkoda by było, czy Cher albo Ronaldo...nawet Jan Paweł II, którego matce z powodów zdrowotnych radzono usunięcie ciąży...każde dziecko ma jakieś konkretne zadanie do wykonania na tym świecie, a jak zabraknie Twojego dziecka to nikt już tego zadania za niego nie wykona...bo KAŻDY Z NAS JEST WYJĄTKOWY, NIEZASTĄPIONY I ZASŁUGUJE NA ŻYCIE :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: Jeśli chcesz porozmawiać na czacie lub tel to pisz: netporadnia.pl lub dzwoń 586 915 915, jestem do 21 :Smile: 
pozdrawiam PATRYCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIŁAŚ TABLETKI, ALE WAHASZ SIĘ CZY JE POŁKNĄĆ?POZWÓL SOBIE NA ROZMOWĘ, ABY ROZWIAĆ WĄTPLIWOŚCI, TO NIC NIE KOSZTUJE, A NA PEWNO ROZWIEJESZ SWOJE WĄTPLIWOŚCI!
ZASTANAWIASZ SIĘ NAD ZAKUPEM TABLETEK- TYM BARDZIEJ ZADZWOŃ!
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Ewelinkkkaaa

> Panie, które przeszły zabieg: jak czułyście się po zabiegu? Ile trwało krwawienie? Jakie było? Ile trwało plamienie? Czy mialyscie jakies objawy po zabiegu: bole podbrzusza, goraczka, wymioty, biegunka? Oraz po jakim czasie poszłyście do ginekologa?


Ja krwawie juz 2tyg w srode ide dopiero do gin 
W pierwszy dzie. Pobolewal brzuch ale szlo wytrzymac po tyg zaczely sie bole podbrzusza ale nic strasznego test ciazowy robilam kreska bladnieje. A czuc czuje sie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ta nieudana próba jak piszesz to wyraźny sygnał Twojego dziecka, że jednak chce, abyś je przytulała. Zdarza się, że silne dzieciaki nie chcą znikać tak łatwo i nie poddają się aborcji. Pomyśl, być może Twoje dziecko z jakichś ważnych powodów ma się urodzić, tak jak Celine Dion, która była 14 dzieckiem z kolei...gdyby się nie urodziła...szkoda by było, czy Cher albo Ronaldo...nawet Jan Paweł II, którego matce z powodów zdrowotnych radzono usunięcie ciąży...każde dziecko ma jakieś konkretne zadanie do wykonania na tym świecie, a jak zabraknie Twojego dziecka to nikt już tego zadania za niego nie wykona...bo KAŻDY Z NAS JEST WYJĄTKOWY, NIEZASTĄPIONY I ZASŁUGUJE NA ŻYCIEJeśli chcesz porozmawiać na czacie lub tel to pisz: netporadnia.pl lub dzwoń 586 915 915, jestem do 21
> pozdrawiam PATRYCJA


     Taaaa,Hitler tez miał zadanie do wykonania. Szkoda, że w czasach kiedy jego matka w ciąży była Arthrotecu nie było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja zazylam Arthrotec 4 dni temu, połknełam je normalnie i popilam woda, skurcze, ból brzucha, biegunka i lekkie plamienie do dziś wzięłam 3 razy po 4 tab. co 30 min. Od okresu 4 tyg. a od zapłodnienia myślę ok. 2 tyg. czy to bylo za wczesnie? Czy wina tego że polknelam?  Proszę o jakąs odpowiedź (kiedyś brałam Art. i pomógł tylko ok. 6 tyg.) Może spróbować za tydzien albo 2? Pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja zazylam Arthrotec 4 dni temu, połknełam je normalnie i popilam woda, skurcze, ból brzucha, biegunka i lekkie plamienie do dziś wzięłam 3 razy po 4 tab. co 30 min. Od okresu 4 tyg. a od zapłodnienia myślę ok. 2 tyg. czy to bylo za wczesnie? Czy wina tego że polknelam?  Proszę o jakąs odpowiedź (kiedyś brałam Art. i pomógł tylko ok. 6 tyg.) Może spróbować za tydzien albo 2? Pomocy


Dodam jeszcze że cały czas boli mnie brzuch u dołu co mnie już denerwuje bo boli a nie ma krwawienia tylko plamienie i to rzadkie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny ok. 2 miesiące temu byłam zdesperowana tak jak teraz wy, okazało się, że niepotrzebnie ale tabletki z women on web zamówiłam. Odstąpię je za kwotę którą wydałam ( 90 euro ) możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie poznań/komorniki, bądź też wysyłka z płatnością przy odbiorze. Trzymam za was kciuki!


chetnie odkupie z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przesylki i co to za tabletki  ?  Moj numer 729651720 odez ij sie smsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja zazylam Arthrotec 4 dni temu, połknełam je normalnie i popilam woda, skurcze, ból brzucha, biegunka i lekkie plamienie do dziś wzięłam 3 razy po 4 tab. co 30 min. Od okresu 4 tyg. a od zapłodnienia myślę ok. 2 tyg. czy to bylo za wczesnie? Czy wina tego że polknelam?  Proszę o jakąs odpowiedź (kiedyś brałam Art. i pomógł tylko ok. 6 tyg.) Może spróbować za tydzien albo 2? Pomocy


Dziewczyno bierzesz sie za coś a nie czytasz instrukcji obsługi,  na forum dokladnie jest napisane jak stosowac art. co można a czego nie. Dlaczego je polknelas? A czy ty bylas u lekarza potwierdzić ciąże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taaaa,Hitler tez miał zadanie do wykonania. Szkoda, że w czasach kiedy jego matka w ciąży była Arthrotecu nie było.


Dobry tekst  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Gadac kazdy może ale wy dziecka żadnej z nas nie urodzicie i nie wychowacie , więc przestanie piepszyc glupoty .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec cale opakowanie 20tabletek.  Oryginalne z paragonem. W srodku ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjeci z data imieniem itp. Mozliwa wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno bierzesz sie za coś a nie czytasz instrukcji obsługi,  na forum dokladnie jest napisane jak stosowac art. co można a czego nie. Dlaczego je polknelas? A czy ty bylas u lekarza potwierdzić ciąże?



Połknełam dlatego że kiedyś też połknełam normalnie i popilam i po drugiej dawce było już krwawienie a teraz chyba jest jeszcze za wcześnie.Okres spóźniał mi się trzy dni i zrobilam dwa testy i oba pozytywne tylko z tym że druga kreska bladziutka bo to raczej bardzo wczesna ciąża. Kupić drugie opakowanie art 20 szt. i spróbować jeszcze raz? Tylko że pod język?  Przeczytałam już wszystkie forum ale dla siebie odpowiedzi nie mogę znaleźć więc chociaż może tutaj się czegoś dowiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Połknełam dlatego że kiedyś też połknełam normalnie i popilam i po drugiej dawce było już krwawienie a teraz chyba jest jeszcze za wcześnie.Okres spóźniał mi się trzy dni i zrobilam dwa testy i oba pozytywne tylko z tym że druga kreska bladziutka bo to raczej bardzo wczesna ciąża. Kupić drugie opakowanie art 20 szt. i spróbować jeszcze raz? Tylko że pod język?  Przeczytałam już wszystkie forum ale dla siebie odpowiedzi nie mogę znaleźć więc chociaż może tutaj się czegoś dowiem


Kup kup. I wez pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kup kup. I wez pod jezyk


A od którego tygodnia działa art. Od zapłodnienia? Bo u mnie to chyba dopiero 2 tydz. A od okresu 4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 
501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od którego tyg. Działa art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja zazylam Arthrotec 4 dni temu, połknełam je normalnie i popilam woda, skurcze, ból brzucha, biegunka i lekkie plamienie do dziś wzięłam 3 razy po 4 tab. co 30 min. Od okresu 4 tyg. a od zapłodnienia myślę ok. 2 tyg. czy to bylo za wczesnie? Czy wina tego że polknelam?  Proszę o jakąs odpowiedź (kiedyś brałam Art. i pomógł tylko ok. 6 tyg.) Może spróbować za tydzien albo 2? Pomocy



Powinnaś trzymać pod językiem 30 min i potem trochę opłukać ze ślina, nie wolno pić ani jeść i trzeba wypluc rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od którego tyg. Działa art?


im wcześniej tym lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam jedna paczke arthrotecu zwyklego z polskiej apteki. Kupilam dwie dla siebie jedna mi zostala. Mogę wyslac zdjecie z data mailem imieniem itp. Cena 250zl tyle za ile kupilam
> kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm


Ściema, ta pani już dawno tu się oglasza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście,że tak!!! Osobiście mam za sobą poronienie, z tym,że naturalne i lekarz powiedział nam,że jeśli chcemy mieć dziecko, to żeby jak najszybciej po poronieniu starać się o kolejną ciążę i faktycznie - po 4 miesiącach byłam w następnej ciąży. Także nie wiem kto tu jest niedouczony.


co ty za bzdury wypisujesz .! Jestemm po poronieniu zatrzymanym , lekarz powiedzial mi ze w ciagu trzech miesiecy nie moge starac sie o dziecko bo znow moge poronic ! po za tym , to pewnie odbylas lyzeczkowanie napisalas ze w ciagu 4 msc zaszlas w ciaze , gdzie po lyzeczkowaniu nie mozesz odbywac stosunku az do chwili pierwszej skonczonej miesiaczki potem kontrola u ginekologa nie wiem ile czasu sie oczyszczalas , ale  nie wiem jak to mozliwe ze zaszlas w ciaze to cud , chyba ze nie przestrzegalas tak waznej wskazowki i zasady po wyjsciu ze szpitala , BRAK SEKSU !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile plamiłyście po nieudanej próbie? Dziś ide na usg ale leci ze mnie coraz bardziej tydzien po zabiegu. Sam zabieg bardzo łagodnie niewielkie skurcze i krwawienie dzień i noc potem niewielkie a od wczoraj coraz bardziej ze mnie leci i boli brzuch na dole co to możne oznaczać podpowiedzcie bo się denerwuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Jestem zainteresowana kupnem Arthrotecu, najlepiej we Wrocławiu. Proszę o kontakt wiedzmulka@op.pl 

Dziewczyny jak po tym wraca miesiączka? Normalnie cykl wraca, czy to trwa ileś czasu?

----------


## korokaba

witam, pilnie potrzebuje tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, pilnie potrzebuje tabletek


koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl
Ja mam tabletki. Odezwij sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosto z apteki. Cena 500zł. tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotec 20sztuk, zapakowany jak dostałam, zamówiłam dla siebie od kogoś mam na to potwierdzenie i nie mam co z tym zrobić bo się rozmyslilam. Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, za pobraniem.
olcia199410@buziaczek.pl 
Mogę też wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem z kartką lub z czym kolwiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ściema, ta pani już dawno tu się oglasza


   No i co z tego,że od dłuższego czasu się ogłasza? Jeszcze nikt nie pisał, że kogoś oszukała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Połknełam dlatego że kiedyś też połknełam normalnie i popilam i po drugiej dawce było już krwawienie a teraz chyba jest jeszcze za wcześnie.Okres spóźniał mi się trzy dni i zrobilam dwa testy i oba pozytywne tylko z tym że druga kreska bladziutka bo to raczej bardzo wczesna ciąża. Kupić drugie opakowanie art 20 szt. i spróbować jeszcze raz? Tylko że pod język?  Przeczytałam już wszystkie forum ale dla siebie odpowiedzi nie mogę znaleźć więc chociaż może tutaj się czegoś dowiem


Dziewczyno nie truj się. Twoje dziecko jest silne. Daj szansę sobie i jemu. Nic mu się nie musiało stać. Idź na usg i sprawdź czy wszystko ok. Nie rób drugi raz tego samego błędu. Trzymaj się! Dasz radę.Jest wiele miejsc, gdzie możesz znaleźć pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno nie truj się. Twoje dziecko jest silne. Daj szansę sobie i jemu. Nic mu się nie musiało stać. Idź na usg i sprawdź czy wszystko ok. Nie rób drugi raz tego samego błędu. Trzymaj się! Dasz radę.Jest wiele miejsc, gdzie możesz znaleźć pomoc...


Mam już jedno małe dziecko i męża za granicą. Męczymy się w jednym pokoju. Więc proszę nie dodawać takich komentarzy bo jakbym nie musiała to bym tego nie zrobiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Połknełam dlatego że kiedyś też połknełam normalnie i popilam i po drugiej dawce było już krwawienie a teraz chyba jest jeszcze za wcześnie.Okres spóźniał mi się trzy dni i zrobilam dwa testy i oba pozytywne tylko z tym że druga kreska bladziutka bo to raczej bardzo wczesna ciąża. Kupić drugie opakowanie art 20 szt. i spróbować jeszcze raz? Tylko że pod język?  Przeczytałam już wszystkie forum ale dla siebie odpowiedzi nie mogę znaleźć więc chociaż może tutaj się czegoś dowiem


Idz kochana do lekarza zeby mieć 100% pewności ze jesteś w ciąży albo chociaz zrob badania krwi . Po co na daremno polykać tabletki i niepotrzebnie się truć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idz kochana do lekarza zeby mieć 100% pewności ze jesteś w ciąży albo chociaz zrob badania krwi . Po co na daremno polykać tabletki i niepotrzebnie się truć.


Nie mam nawet bardzo możliwości iść na badanie krwi bo mieszkam na wsi a do miasta mam ok. 40 km, musiałabym tam jechać busem z dzieckiem bo jak już wspomniałam mam małe dziecko. A lekarz to już całkiem odpada bo nie bardzo sobie wyobrażam wizyty w gabinecie z dzieckiem a dziecka z kim zostawić nie mam. Więc sugeruje się testami. Tabletki też tylko z internetu bo nie mam możliwości ich kupienia. Masakra normalnie i to bez wyjścia. Kiedyś tak mi się udało teraz nie ale muszę chyba spróbować drugi raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec cale opakowanie 20tabletek. Oryginalne z paragonem. W srodku ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjeci z data imieniem itp. Mozliwa wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam nawet bardzo możliwości iść na badanie krwi bo mieszkam na wsi a do miasta mam ok. 40 km, musiałabym tam jechać busem z dzieckiem bo jak już wspomniałam mam małe dziecko. A lekarz to już całkiem odpada bo nie bardzo sobie wyobrażam wizyty w gabinecie z dzieckiem a dziecka z kim zostawić nie mam. Więc sugeruje się testami. Tabletki też tylko z internetu bo nie mam możliwości ich kupienia. Masakra normalnie i to bez wyjścia. Kiedyś tak mi się udało teraz nie ale muszę chyba spróbować drugi raz


No nieciekawa sytuacja , ja tez mieszkam na wsi wiec znam Twoj ból, weź poczekaj kilka dni może wszystko wróci do normy, w miedzy czasie zalatw tabl. I POSTEPUJ TAK JAK PISZĄ DZIEWCZYNY a nie po swojemu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak  właśnie zrobię. Dziękuję że jesteście i mie nie oceniacie. Ciężko miboje że się też nie uda ale muszę spróbować jutro załatwię tabletki. A ile musi być odstępu między jedna dawka a druga żebym sobie krzywdy nie zrobiła?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak  właśnie zrobię. Dziękuję że jesteście i mie nie oceniacie. Ciężko miboje że się też nie uda ale muszę spróbować jutro załatwię tabletki. A ile musi być odstępu między jedna dawka a druga żebym sobie krzywdy nie zrobiła?


Ja mam arthrotec.  Moge ci odsprzedac.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak  właśnie zrobię. Dziękuję że jesteście i mie nie oceniacie. Ciężko miboje że się też nie uda ale muszę spróbować jutro załatwię tabletki. A ile musi być odstępu między jedna dawka a druga żebym sobie krzywdy nie zrobiła?


   No ja też mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam arthrotec.  Moge ci odsprzedac.
> marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl



A jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja też mam.


A jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaka cena?


    180 plus przesyłka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 180 plus przesyłka.


Tabletki są pewne z apteki? Forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki są pewne z apteki? Forte?


   Tak, tabletki są oryginalne, w blistrach, firmy Pfizer. Nie Forte - zwykłe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki są pewne z apteki? Forte?


   Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, to zostaw maila - odezwę się. Na dziś muszę już kończyć.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak  właśnie zrobię. Dziękuję że jesteście i mie nie oceniacie. Ciężko miboje że się też nie uda ale muszę spróbować jutro załatwię tabletki. A ile musi być odstępu między jedna dawka a druga żebym sobie krzywdy nie zrobiła?


Nie mam pojecia jaki odstep czasu , jeśli okres spóźnia ci sie kilka dni to zarodek ma 2-3 tygodnie , ja bym na spokojnie odczekala tydzień a później wzięła drugą dawke.A moze byc i tak ze dopiero wszystko sie rozkreci. Mozesz spróbować w miedzy czasie z wit.C , napewno słyszałaś ze duża dawka czyli 1000 na dobe obniża progesteron,  albo w drugą strone i zastosowac luteinie 50 pod język tez w mega dawce , tego dowiedzialam sie od lekarza ale dla mnie bylo juz za późno. W razie pytań pisz , na tyle ile bede mogla pomoge .AK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam pojecia jaki odstep czasu , jeśli okres spóźnia ci sie kilka dni to zarodek ma 2-3 tygodnie , ja bym na spokojnie odczekala tydzień a później wzięła drugą dawke.A moze byc i tak ze dopiero wszystko sie rozkreci. Mozesz spróbować w miedzy czasie z wit.C , napewno słyszałaś ze duża dawka czyli 1000 na dobe obniża progesteron,  albo w drugą strone i zastosowac luteinie 50 pod język tez w mega dawce , tego dowiedzialam sie od lekarza ale dla mnie bylo juz za późno. W razie pytań pisz , na tyle ile bede mogla pomoge .AK.


Dzięki wielkie. Tabletki zamówię jutro więc po jutrze już będą ale wezmę je w przyszłym tygodniu. A ta witamina C ma wywołać miesiączkę czy poronienie po arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki wielkie. Tabletki zamówię jutro więc po jutrze już będą ale wezmę je w przyszłym tygodniu. A ta witamina C ma wywołać miesiączkę czy poronienie po arthrotec?


 Okres spóźnia mi się ok. 7 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Okres spóźnia mi się ok. 7 dni


 Ale moim zdaniem zapłodnienie było ok. ponad 2 tyg temu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec Wrocław, Legnica okolice ktoś coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;138631]Ale moim zdaniem zapłodnienie było ok. ponad 2 tyg temu[/QUOT
A jak wzielas art wystapilo jakieś krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;138642]


> Ale moim zdaniem zapłodnienie było ok. ponad 2 tyg temu[/QUOT
> A jak wzielas art wystapilo jakieś krwawienie


Plamienie bardzo delikatne i można powiedzieć że do tej pory boli mnie brzuch nie raz mniej nie raz więcej. Po zażyciu art. miałam skurcze, biegunkę, dreszcze, kręcilo mi się w głowie i wogole jak wtedy co brałam pierwszy raz ale krwawienia żadnego prawie. Dziwne troszkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;138646]


> Plamienie bardzo delikatne i można powiedzieć że do tej pory boli mnie brzuch nie raz mniej nie raz więcej. Po zażyciu art. miałam skurcze, biegunkę, dreszcze, kręcilo mi się w głowie i wogole jak wtedy co brałam pierwszy raz ale krwawienia żadnego prawie. Dziwne troszkę


Dodam że tabletki wzięłam prawie tydzień temu w czwartek. Na to że się nie udało mogło dużo wpłynąć tak nie się wydaje może bylo za wczesnie, połknełam je i popilam, wzięłam 2 Nospy Max (a chyba nie wolno) Wogole zrypalam na całej linii. Ehhh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;138648]


> Dodam że tabletki wzięłam prawie tydzień temu w czwartek. Na to że się nie udało mogło dużo wpłynąć tak nie się wydaje może bylo za wczesnie, połknełam je i popilam, wzięłam 2 Nospy Max (a chyba nie wolno) Wogole zrypalam na całej linii. Ehhh


Myślicie że ja coś zrypalam czy za wczesnie było?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam prosto z Apteki 12 tabl 500zł.
Odbiór własny lub wysyłka.
Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;138649]


> Myślicie że ja coś zrypalam czy za wczesnie było?


Wedlug mnie powinno dojść do obumarcia zarodka,  ale lekarzem nie jestem , a jak sie czujesz chodzi o to czy objawy ciazowe znikly czy nadal czujesz ze sie w ciąży.U mnie na drugi dzien wszystko się zmienilo , znikly poranne mdlosci , sutki zrobily się  normalne i nie czułam tego glupiego uczucia pelnego brzucha .Na trzeci dzien krwawilam minimalnie i balam sie ze wszystko jednak sie nie wyczyscilo wiec zaczelam aplikowac wit C ale musujaca .Wypijalam 12 tabl. musujacych na dobę  , podzielilam to na 4 dawki , 1/4 szklanki wody 3 tabl. co 3-4 godziny i zaczelam mocniej krwawic wylatywalo sporo skrzepow .Witamina C przedawkowana powoduje rozszezenie naczyń krwionosnych i powoduje spadek progesteronu który potrzebny jest do utrzymania ciazy. 
Wiec moze kup wit C ale musujacą zaaplikuj tak jak ja i zobaczysz co bedzie sie dzialo . Ja za 20 tabl placilam niecale 5 zl. Witamina C 1000 MG z firmy APTEO .AK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co zrobić jak po całej dawce arth nic się nie dzieje? NIe wiem co mam robić..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak potem jest z miesiączka? Normalnie cykl wraca?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec Wrocław, Legnica okolice ktoś coś?


   Ja jestem z okolic Legnicy i mam do odsprzedania. Zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 160 zł, kupiłam 2 opakowania i jedno mi zostało, jeśli chodzi o przesyłke jest z możliwością sprawdzenia, wysyłam także kod do śledzenia żeby wiadomo było kiedy będzie. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem z okolic Legnicy i mam do odsprzedania. Zostaw maila - odezwę się.


 mój email: Lukasb30m54 czekam na wiadomość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;138655]


> Wedlug mnie powinno dojść do obumarcia zarodka,  ale lekarzem nie jestem , a jak sie czujesz chodzi o to czy objawy ciazowe znikly czy nadal czujesz ze sie w ciąży.U mnie na drugi dzien wszystko się zmienilo , znikly poranne mdlosci , sutki zrobily się  normalne i nie czułam tego glupiego uczucia pelnego brzucha .Na trzeci dzien krwawilam minimalnie i balam sie ze wszystko jednak sie nie wyczyscilo wiec zaczelam aplikowac wit C ale musujaca .Wypijalam 12 tabl. musujacych na dobę  , podzielilam to na 4 dawki , 1/4 szklanki wody 3 tabl. co 3-4 godziny i zaczelam mocniej krwawic wylatywalo sporo skrzepow .Witamina C przedawkowana powoduje rozszezenie naczyń krwionosnych i powoduje spadek progesteronu który potrzebny jest do utrzymania ciazy. 
> Wiec moze kup wit C ale musujacą zaaplikuj tak jak ja i zobaczysz co bedzie sie dzialo . Ja za 20 tabl placilam niecale 5 zl. Witamina C 1000 MG z firmy APTEO .AK.


Ja wogole nie miałam i nie mam żadnych objawów ciąży ( to był niby 2 tydz. może nawet nie cały) mam trochę wrażliwe sutki na drugi dzień po zażyciu art. były normalne kilka dni a teraz znowu takie dziwne. Nie wiem ja już głupiej normalnie ale jak wezne drugi raz art. myślisz że się uda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lukasb30m54@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;138655]


> Wedlug mnie powinno dojść do obumarcia zarodka,  ale lekarzem nie jestem , a jak sie czujesz chodzi o to czy objawy ciazowe znikly czy nadal czujesz ze sie w ciąży.U mnie na drugi dzien wszystko się zmienilo , znikly poranne mdlosci , sutki zrobily się  normalne i nie czułam tego glupiego uczucia pelnego brzucha .Na trzeci dzien krwawilam minimalnie i balam sie ze wszystko jednak sie nie wyczyscilo wiec zaczelam aplikowac wit C ale musujaca .Wypijalam 12 tabl. musujacych na dobę  , podzielilam to na 4 dawki , 1/4 szklanki wody 3 tabl. co 3-4 godziny i zaczelam mocniej krwawic wylatywalo sporo skrzepow .Witamina C przedawkowana powoduje rozszezenie naczyń krwionosnych i powoduje spadek progesteronu który potrzebny jest do utrzymania ciazy. 
> Wiec moze kup wit C ale musujacą zaaplikuj tak jak ja i zobaczysz co bedzie sie dzialo . Ja za 20 tabl placilam niecale 5 zl. Witamina C 1000 MG z firmy APTEO .AK.


Ja wogole nie miałam i nie mam żadnych objawów ciąży mam trochę wrażliwe sutki na drugi dzień po zażyciu art. były normalne kilka dni a teraz znowu takie dziwne. Nie wiem ja już głupiej normalnie ale jak wezne drugi raz art. myślisz że się uda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lukasb30m54@wp.pl


   Napisałam do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak stosować arthtrotec,  bo jest tyle wersji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak stosować arthtrotec,  bo jest tyle wersji?


   3 raz po 4 co 3 godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I po 30 min? Doustnie,  po,30 minutach wypluc resztę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I to bierzemy 4 na raz po język? 30 minut trzymać i wypluć potem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I to bierzemy 4 na raz po język? 30 minut trzymać i wypluć potem?


Wez zegarek ustaw 30 min , 4 tabl. po jezyk i trzymasz aż slina je rozpusci gdy poczujesz rdzenie , takie małe twarde tableteczki delikatnie tylko je wypluwasz i trzymasz dalej do konca czasu .Ze ślina polykasz powoli , nie popijasz.Ja napilam sie dopiero po kolejnych 30 minutach , malymi lyczkami slodka cherbate , bo zabijala smak tabletki. I tak robilam z każdą dawka.Co 3godziny kazda dawka.Przy pierwszej dawce dostakam silnych dreszczy i bylo mi cholernie zimno .Pierwsze krwawienie praktycznie po polknieciu pierwszej dawki. Skurcze po drugiej.Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wez zegarek ustaw 30 min , 4 tabl. po jezyk i trzymasz aż slina je rozpusci gdy poczujesz rdzenie , takie małe twarde tableteczki delikatnie tylko je wypluwasz i trzymasz dalej do konca czasu .Ze ślina polykasz powoli , nie popijasz.Ja napilam sie dopiero po kolejnych 30 minutach , malymi lyczkami slodka cherbate , bo zabijala smak tabletki. I tak robilam z każdą dawka.Co 3godziny kazda dawka.Przy pierwszej dawce dostakam silnych dreszczy i bylo mi cholernie zimno .Pierwsze krwawienie praktycznie po polknieciu pierwszej dawki. Skurcze po drugiej.Powodzenia


A który tydzień od okresu? I mniej więcej który tydzień ciąży miałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który tydzień od okresu? I mniej więcej który tydzień ciąży miałaś?


według lekarza 8 tydzien wedlug mnie 6 tydzien bo wiem kiedy sie to stalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> według lekarza 8 tydzien wedlug mnie 6 tydzien bo wiem kiedy sie to stalo


Lekarze licza od dnia ostatniego okresu ciaze,wiec i ty i lekarz macie racje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie jestem tydzień prawie po wzięciu tabletek krwawię ale nie aż tak mocno. Dzis rano wyleciał ze nie skrzep bylam u giną i stwierdził ze byc może zostały jakies resztki. Moje pytanie czy jak bym zazyla wit.c czy by pomogło oczyścić do konca macice ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam arth i nie zadziałał, oprócz skutków ubocznych jak dreszcze, biegunka itp, nic, zero krwawienia. Co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wziełam arth i nie zadziałał, oprócz skutków ubocznych jak dreszcze, biegunka itp, nic, zero krwawienia. Co robic?



A jak bralas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak bralas?


Brałam co 3h, 4 tabletki pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam co 3h, 4 tabletki pod język.


Musisz kupic 2paczke i powtorzyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosto z Apteki 12 tabl Cytotec za 500zł. Wysyłka pobraniowa z możliwoscią sprawdzenia paczki.
Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam co 3h, 4 tabletki pod język.


A który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie jestem tydzień prawie po wzięciu tabletek krwawię ale nie aż tak mocno. Dzis rano wyleciał ze nie skrzep bylam u giną i stwierdził ze byc może zostały jakies resztki. Moje pytanie czy jak bym zazyla wit.c czy by pomogło oczyścić do konca macice ???


Wit C rozszeza tylko naczynia krwionosne ,ja po tygodniu poszlam do gin. i dostalam antybiotyk bardzo mocny na oczyszczenie i tabl. anty. Wiec lepiek wybrac sie do gina a wit.c dodatkowo mozesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec pfizer z paragonem z apteki. Cale opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek.  
Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsa lub maila.  
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wit C rozszeza tylko naczynia krwionosne ,ja po tygodniu poszlam do gin. i dostalam antybiotyk bardzo mocny na oczyszczenie i tabl. anty. Wiec lepiek wybrac sie do gina a wit.c dodatkowo mozesz.


   Zgadzam się w zupełności. Miałam podobnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam arthrotec pfizer z paragonem z apteki. Cale opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek.  
> Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsa lub maila.  
> kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm


   W jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odezwij sie na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie na maila


   Proszę podać cenę,bo jeśli będzie ona  dla mnie za wysoka to nie będę ani Pani ani sobie głowy zawracała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam arthrotec pfizer z paragonem z apteki. Cale opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek.  
> Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsa lub maila.  
> kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm


  To dowiem się jaka jest Pani cena czy nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zauważyłam tu dość ciekawą rzecz,być może to przypadek, ale mi bardzo rzuciło się w oczy. Jak ktoś chce za tabletki po wyżej 250 zł, to nigdy nie podaje ceny na forum...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dowiem się jaka jest Pani cena czy nie?


Cena 250zl . za cala paczke .20sztuk . moge wyslac zdj i paczke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
Odp dopiero teraz bo ja caly czas na forum nie siedze jak niektorzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cena 250zl . za cala paczke .20sztuk . moge wyslac zdj i paczke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
> Odp dopiero teraz bo ja caly czas na forum nie siedze jak niektorzy


   A cena obejmuje przesyłkę czy nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci kosztuje 22zl wiec to sporo jak za paczke . koszt wysylki po stronie kupującego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A cena obejmuje przesyłkę czy nie?


Przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci kosztuje 22zl wiec to sporo jak za paczke . koszt wysylki po stronie kupującego. Paczka 24h ubezpieczona pobraniowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cene podalam . co do wysylki mozna sie dogadac.  Podalam maila jesli jest pani zainteresowana prosze napisac maila 
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwazajcie. bo moją przesyłkę przechwyciła policja. własnie dostalam pismo, żeby się stawić na przesłuchaniu. Kupowałam od osoby prywatnej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwazajcie. bo moją przesyłkę przechwyciła policja. własnie dostalam pismo, żeby się stawić na przesłuchaniu. Kupowałam od osoby prywatnej


Niemożliwe. Na jakiej niby podstawie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ma ktos moze do odsprzedania 8tabletek arthrocetu bo tyle mi brakuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niemożliwe. Na jakiej niby podstawie ??


   Dokładnie to sam pytanie chciałam zadać - na jakiej niby podstawie? To jest lek dopuszczony w Polsce do obrotu i nikt nie zabroni Ci kupowania go i zażywania. Tak samo jak nikt nie jest w stanie udowodnić Ci,że zamówiłaś je i chciałaś zażyć w celu poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwazajcie. bo moją przesyłkę przechwyciła policja. własnie dostalam pismo, żeby się stawić na przesłuchaniu. Kupowałam od osoby prywatnej


Co to za bzdury

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotec 20sztuk, zapakowany jak dostałam, zamówiłam dla siebie od kogoś mam na to potwierdzenie i nie mam co z tym zrobić bo się rozmyslilam. Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, za pobraniem.
olcia199410@buziaczek.pl 
Mogę też wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem z kartką lub z czym kolwiek.
Sprzedam za taniej niż kupiłam, bo nie chce tego trzymać w domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwazajcie. bo moją przesyłkę przechwyciła policja. własnie dostalam pismo, żeby się stawić na przesłuchaniu. Kupowałam od osoby prywatnej


    W życiu w to nie uwierze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl- paczka arthrotecu . 20 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak najlepiej sprawdzić, czy się udało? Ten test beta to jak się dokładnie nazywa? (Nie wiem, o co dokladnie pytac..Trzeba zrobić dwa razy, żeby porównać tak? Dzięki z góry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdz na usg dopochwowym albo bete np dzis i w sobotę-  jesli poziom spada tzn ze sie udalo. Jesli nie musisz powtórzyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

536 853 531 Czy to sprawdzony numer? Wydaje sie byc wiarygodny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 536 853 531 Czy to sprawdzony numer? Wydaje sie byc wiarygodny


Ja od tej pani 2razy kupowalam. Sprawdzona pani 575 823 497.

----------


## Biankaanka

> 536 853 531 Czy to sprawdzony numer? Wydaje sie byc wiarygodny


Na forum " tabletki poronne" pisaly 2osoby ze dostały strzepki gazet zamiast leku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na forum " tabletki poronne" pisaly 2osoby ze dostały strzepki gazet zamiast leku...


Mowili przez telefon, ze moge sie spotkac i obejrzec zawartosc paczki przed platnoscia. Chce miec to za soba, i priorytetem jest to zeby bylo bezpiecznie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mowili przez telefon, ze moge sie spotkac i obejrzec zawartosc paczki przed platnoscia. Chce miec to za soba, i priorytetem jest to zeby bylo bezpiecznie...


Dla mnie ktos kto juz raz oszukal jest spalony...ja bym sie bala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze Was o jakies sprawdzone zrodlo, to jest naprawde dla mnie bardzo wazne, nie wyobrazam sobie inaczej  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mowili przez telefon, ze moge sie spotkac i obejrzec zawartosc paczki przed platnoscia. Chce miec to za soba, i priorytetem jest to zeby bylo bezpiecznie...


    Ale po co masz się spotykać? Wystarczy,że poprosisz o przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jeśli sprzedający się nie zgadza, to dziękujesz i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli leki sa w opakowaniach i blistrach pod nazwami to mam sie nie bac?

----------


## Biankaanka

> Jesli leki sa w opakowaniach i blistrach pod nazwami to mam sie nie bac?


Podaj maila mam arthrotec. Zrobie ci zdjecia jak wyglada paczka i blistry - bedziesz widziala orginal to bedziesz mogla porownac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli leki sa w opakowaniach i blistrach pod nazwami to mam sie nie bac?


   Jeśli jest w opisanych blistrach z datą ważności i numerem serii, to smiało możesz brać.Nie nie rób żadnych przedpłat na konto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

katekate111@onet.pl
Blagam dziewczyny  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoras z was dostala caly zestaw kiedykolwiek razem z RU?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze Was o jakies sprawdzone zrodlo, to jest naprawde dla mnie bardzo wazne, nie wyobrazam sobie inaczej


Odezwij sie do mnie podam ci namiary na wiarygodne dobre źródło 605733229

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie do mnie podam ci namiary na wiarygodne dobre źródło 605733229


+48660403964 zadzwon tu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy myślicie że w drugim tygodniu ciąży od zapłodnienia art.... pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy myślicie że w drugim tygodniu ciąży od zapłodnienia art.... pomoże?


Myślę ze luteina 50 zazyta 4 razy po 4 tabl w ciągu  5 h - 1 dzień  i 3 razy po 3 tab. w ciagu 3 h powinna rozwiazac problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję pilnie tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> +48660403964 zadzwon tu


Sprawdzone ??? Co to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę ze luteina 50 zazyta 4 razy po 4 tabl w ciągu  5 h - 1 dzień  i 3 razy po 3 tab. w ciagu 3 h powinna rozwiazac problem


Ale ja już kupiłam arth.. I nie wiem czy to nie za wcześnie. Co myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzona pani , ktora szczerze mogę polecic -  575 823 497. Pani wiktoria. 

Dostalam paczke kurierem w ciagu 24godzin , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . zeby sprawdzic pochodzenie poprosilam o paragon - tez mi go wyslala.  Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Guest
cytotec tabletki poronne
Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprawdzona pani , ktora szczerze mogę polecic -  575 823 497. Pani wiktoria. 
> 
> Dostalam paczke kurierem w ciagu 24godzin , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . zeby sprawdzic pochodzenie poprosilam o paragon - tez mi go wyslala.  Polecam


    Napisz jeszcze ile Pani Wiktoria chce za tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jeszcze ile Pani Wiktoria chce za tabletki.


Ja dalam 250 zl plus za koszty wysłania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dalam 250 zl plus za koszty wysłania.


   To powiem Ci,że przepłaciłaś. Bez problemu można kupić za 200 - 210 już z przesyłką.

----------


## Lena87

Blagam dziewczyny dajcie namiary na kogos konkretnego z tabletkami jestem 7tyg w ciazy. Dwa razy mnie oszukali!! Co mam zrobic teraz.zostawiam email lena.wierzbinska@gmail.com podajcie kogos konkretnego i uczciwego :Frown:  czas leci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny co to oznacza ze wyslalam wczoraj paczke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci poczta polska i o 23 zatrzymala sie w WER zabrze i dalej nie idzie ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co to oznacza ze wyslalam wczoraj paczke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci poczta polska i o 23 zatrzymala sie w WER zabrze i dalej nie idzie ???


   Tak czasem jest. Niestety Poczta Polska jest w dalszym ciągu instytucją zawodną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale co to znaczy??? Bo ja nie wiem o co chodzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak czasem jest. Niestety Poczta Polska jest w dalszym ciągu instytucją zawodną.


Wyjasnij mi to bo sie martwie o ta paczke...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyjasnij mi to bo sie martwie o ta paczke...


Z tego co czytałam na maszwybor.net to częsta procedura, za dzien, 2 powinno ruszyć dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyjasnij mi to bo sie martwie o ta paczke...


   To nic nie znaczy.Przesyłka dojdzie do adresata tylko,że nie w przeciągu 24 godzin.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nic nie znaczy.Przesyłka dojdzie do adresata tylko,że nie w przeciągu 24 godzin.


Dzięki za informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za nic ja se poszukalam pomocy sama.Ta wasza Wiktorie se w d... wsadzić możecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ma ktos moze do odsprzedania 8tabletek arthrocetu bo tyle mi brakuje


Mam akurat 8, jestem świeżo po poronieniu, mogę odsprzedać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To powiem Ci,że przepłaciłaś. Bez problemu można kupić za 200 - 210 już z przesyłką.


Przepłaciłaś bardzo, kupiłam za 120 cale opakowanie art forte, nieruszone, z naklejką apteczną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 8 tabletek, akcje miałam w zeszła niedziele  :Wink:  u mnie obyło sie bez łyżeczki na szczęście  :Wink:  jeśli będziesz potrzebowała jakiejkolwiek pomocy- pomogę, ale najlepiej polecam ci przejrzeć jeszcze forum maszwybor.net  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprawdzone ??? Co to


Tak polecam paczka bez problemu dochodzi i 100% art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w poniedziałek zażyłam pierwza dawke 3x po 4 tab , dostałm krwawienia i iałam lekkie kurcze w środę znow powtorzyłam kuracje i szczerze mówią nie jetem w 100% pewna czy sie udało  :Frown:  w poniedzialek jetem uowiona do ginekologa i nie wiem czy czekac na wizyte czy wziasc kolejne tabletki ? pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w poniedziałek zażyłam pierwza dawke 3x po 4 tab , dostałm krwawienia i iałam lekkie kurcze w środę znow powtorzyłam kuracje i szczerze mówią nie jetem w 100% pewna czy sie udało  w poniedzialek jetem uowiona do ginekologa i nie wiem czy czekac na wizyte czy wziasc kolejne tabletki ? pomocy


Najpierw idz do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w poniedziałek zażyłam pierwza dawke 3x po 4 tab , dostałm krwawienia i iałam lekkie kurcze w środę znow powtorzyłam kuracje i szczerze mówią nie jetem w 100% pewna czy sie udało  w poniedzialek jetem uowiona do ginekologa i nie wiem czy czekac na wizyte czy wziasc kolejne tabletki ? pomocy


W którym tyg ciąży bylas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i właśnie tu mam problem z moich wyliczeń 7-8 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i właśnie tu mam problem z moich wyliczeń 7-8 tydz


To kup lepiej paczke..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no właśnie na jeszcze jeden raz mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepłaciłaś bardzo, kupiłam za 120 cale opakowanie art forte, nieruszone, z naklejką apteczną


     To miałaś mega szczęście,że kupiłaś za taką kwote,ale to nie zmienia faktu,że czasy płacenia za Arthrotec po 250 - 300 zł już dawno minęły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie jestem prawie tydzien po poronieniu (10tc) czy to normalne ze z piersi leci mi jeszcze pokarm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i właśnie tu mam problem z moich wyliczeń 7-8 tydz


Jeśli nie chcesz isc do lekarza i nie boisz się poczekać, zrób po tyg-dwoch badanie krwi lub test ciążowy. Ja balam się wziąć tabletki i zwlekałam do 12 tyg, ostatni dzwonek. Stres, ze nie poskutkuje byl ogromny, ale udało się.
Nie bierz na razie kolejnych dawek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, nie przepłacajcie! Arthrotec w aptece kosztuje niecałe 50 zł. Sama długo przegladałam ogłoszenia w internecie i przyznaję, że bałam się trochę zapłacić nieco ponad 100 zł, gdy widziałam, że większość tabletek kosztuje ok 300. Napisałam do jednego pana, który upewnił mnie, że wysyła lek oryginalny, zablistrowany, kurierem za pobraniem, wiec przed odbiorem wszystko można sprawdzić. Podaje numer do kuriera i po wszystkim prosi o info zwrotne czy wszystko się zgadzało. Poszperajcie dobrze, ogłaszamy24. W razie czego, pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, nie przepłacajcie! Arthrotec w aptece kosztuje niecałe 50 zł. Sama długo przegladałam ogłoszenia w internecie i przyznaję, że bałam się trochę zapłacić nieco ponad 100 zł, gdy widziałam, że większość tabletek kosztuje ok 300. Napisałam do jednego pana, który upewnił mnie, że wysyła lek oryginalny, zablistrowany, kurierem za pobraniem, wiec przed odbiorem wszystko można sprawdzić. Podaje numer do kuriera i po wszystkim prosi o info zwrotne czy wszystko się zgadzało. Poszperajcie dobrze, ogłaszamy24. W razie czego, pomogę.


Co ty chrzanisz.... Tam sa sami oszusci.... Ciagle sie dziewczyny zala ze na oglaszamy pl i oglaszamy 24 zostaly oszukane .wiec nie sciemniaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurierem za pobraniem nic nie mozna sprawdzic ! Najpierw się placi a dopiero otwiera. Po cholere tak klamiesz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żal dupe ściska, bo przepłaciłyście?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikogo nie chce oszukiwać, bo wiem jaki to może byc stres. Może miałam szczęście, nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurierem za pobraniem nic nie mozna sprawdzic ! Najpierw się placi a dopiero otwiera. Po cholere tak klamiesz ?


   Dokładnie!!! Jedynie Poczta Polska daje możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem. Żadna firma kurierska nie ma w swoich usługach takiej opcji. Może jeszcze napisze,że od doktora Janusza kupiła - hahaha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W życiu w to nie uwierze.


piszcie co chcecie. wzielam przesylkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. na śledzeniu było info, że przesyłka doszła już tydzien temu i została odebrana. Byłam na poczcie i powiedzieli, że nie wiedza gdzie jest. W późniejszym czasie dostałam pismo z policji, żeby się stawić na przesłuchaniu.. Wrocław.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie!!! Jedynie Poczta Polska daje możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem. Żadna firma kurierska nie ma w swoich usługach takiej opcji. Może jeszcze napisze,że od doktora Janusza kupiła - hahaha.


Hehehe, kupiłam w dodatku od doktora Janusza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hehehe, kupiłam w dodatku od doktora Janusza


   Tak, tak na pewno.Setki dziewczyn oszukał tylko Ciebie jedną nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie to sam pytanie chciałam zadać - na jakiej niby podstawie? To jest lek dopuszczony w Polsce do obrotu i nikt nie zabroni Ci kupowania go i zażywania. Tak samo jak nikt nie jest w stanie udowodnić Ci,że zamówiłaś je i chciałaś zażyć w celu poronienia.


Pani, która mi wysłała przesyłkę miała już założoną sprawę w innym mieście o pomoc w przerywaniu ciąży. Może stąd to wezwanie. Sama byłam zdziwiona widząc to pismo.. przesyłki nie otrzymałam, a na usunięcie ciąży było już za późno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> piszcie co chcecie. wzielam przesylkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. na śledzeniu było info, że przesyłka doszła już tydzien temu i została odebrana. Byłam na poczcie i powiedzieli, że nie wiedza gdzie jest. W późniejszym czasie dostałam pismo z policji, żeby się stawić na przesłuchaniu.. Wrocław.


   Ale to na pewno nie jest przesłuchanie w sprawie kupowania lub sprzedawania Arthrotecu. Może osoba sprzedająca gdzieś lek ukradła albo coś w tym stylu, albo kręciła wały z innymi lekami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, tak na pewno.Setki dziewczyn oszukał tylko Ciebie jedną nie.


Słowo na dziś- sarkazm. Naprawdę nie rozumiem, co Wam tak przeszkadza w tym, co napisałam, ale każdy wie lepiej i ma swoja prawdę. Niech tak zostanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani, która mi wysłała przesyłkę miała już założoną sprawę w innym mieście o pomoc w przerywaniu ciąży. Może stąd to wezwanie. Sama byłam zdziwiona widząc to pismo.. przesyłki nie otrzymałam, a na usunięcie ciąży było już za późno.


   Co Ty dziewczyno gadasz? Żadna policja osobie sprzedającej Arthrotec nie jest w stanie udowodnić, że pomaga w aborcji - ona sprzedaje lek na stawy a co Ty z tym robisz to już nie jej brocha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słowo na dziś- sarkazm. Naprawdę nie rozumiem, co Wam tak przeszkadza w tym, co napisałam, ale każdy wie lepiej i ma swoja prawdę. Niech tak zostanie.


   A jeśli to sarkazm, to przepraszam - uroki słowa pisanego :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam podobnie..do tego wymioty..nie udalo sie- takie moje zdanie. Musisz powtórzyć chyba...


A jednak się udało....po tygodniu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w poniedziałek zażyłam pierwza dawke 3x po 4 tab , dostałm krwawienia i iałam lekkie kurcze w środę znow powtorzyłam kuracje i szczerze mówią nie jetem w 100% pewna czy sie udało  w poniedzialek jetem uowiona do ginekologa i nie wiem czy czekac na wizyte czy wziasc kolejne tabletki ? pomocy


Tak jak piszą dziewczyny każdy organizm jest inny... u mnie było podobnie 3x 4 tabletki i w sumie nic skurczy prawie zero i niewielkie plamienie, ale 6 dni po jak zaczęło lecieć tak leci do dziś już szukałam drugich tabletek a okazały sie zbędne byłam na usg i powiedział że to mięśniaki bo bardzo dużo krwi ja sie nie przyznałam oczywiście i dał mi gin na powstrzymanie tego krwawienia ale ja jeszcze nie wzięłam bo chce zeby to wszystko ze mnie zeszło a leci juz 10 dzień....powodzenia

----------


## Anna324

*Jedyne leki poronne* dostępne są tylko dla wyspecjalizowanych jednostek medycznych i niestety cena jest wygórowana więc dostępu we własnym zakresie nie ma. Jedyne bezpieczne źródło jest pod numerem *883125454* tam posiadają specjalne leki, których działanie zostało przetestowane przez wiele kobiet. Naprawdę warto zadzwonić bo pod tym numerem znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc i wsparcie w tak stresującej sytuacji. Pamiętaj, że zdrowie masz tylko jedno i przyjęcie leków w sposób niewłaściwy może wywołać nieodwracalne skutki uboczne. Dlatego tak ważny jest dostęp do odpowiednich leków i wiedzy lekarskiej jak ich użyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty dziewczyno gadasz? Żadna policja osobie sprzedającej Arthrotec nie jest w stanie udowodnić, że pomaga w aborcji - ona sprzedaje lek na stawy a co Ty z tym robisz to już nie jej brocha.


Jest, ponieważ mieli zeznania dziewczyn, które od tej Pani kupowały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie jestem prawie tydzien po poronieniu (10tc) czy to normalne ze z piersi leci mi jeszcze pokarm


Dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty dziewczyno gadasz? Żadna policja osobie sprzedającej Arthrotec nie jest w stanie udowodnić, że pomaga w aborcji - ona sprzedaje lek na stawy a co Ty z tym robisz to już nie jej brocha.


W jakim celu miałabym kłamać? Opisuję tylko sytuację, która mnie spotkała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Jedyne leki poronne* dostępne są tylko dla wyspecjalizowanych jednostek medycznych i niestety cena jest wygórowana więc dostępu we własnym zakresie nie ma. Jedyne bezpieczne źródło jest pod numerem *883125454* tam posiadają specjalne leki, których działanie zostało przetestowane przez wiele kobiet. Naprawdę warto zadzwonić bo pod tym numerem znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc i wsparcie w tak stresującej sytuacji. Pamiętaj, że zdrowie masz tylko jedno i przyjęcie leków w sposób niewłaściwy może wywołać nieodwracalne skutki uboczne. Dlatego tak ważny jest dostęp do odpowiednich leków i wiedzy lekarskiej jak ich użyć.


   A jakie to są przepraszam bardzo leki? I chcesz tu wszystkim powiedzieć,że pod tum numerem porad udziela lekarza?!! I do tego uważasz,że leki zamówione pod tym numerem są bezpieczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakim celu miałabym kłamać? Opisuję tylko sytuację, która mnie spotkała.


   Moment,moment - przestaje ogarniać temat.Najpierw zamówiły leki a później poszły na policje i zeznawały na sprzedającą. Sorry dziewczyno, ale jakoś nie kleją mi się Twoje wypowiedzi. Najpierw napisałaś,że kupiłaś od osoby prywatnej a później walisz teksty,że już ma gdzieś sprawe i jakieś dziewczyny przeciwko niej zeznawały. Poczytaj swoje wypowiedzi i zastanów się co piszesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakie to są przepraszam bardzo leki? I chcesz tu wszystkim powiedzieć,że pod tum numerem porad udziela lekarza?!! I do tego uważasz,że leki zamówione pod tym numerem są bezpieczne?


   Jeszcze napisz,że po lekach zamówionych pod tym numerem aborcja będzie wyglądała jak obcięcie paznokci....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorry ale w pale mi się nie mieści co tu się czasem wypisuje. Co Wam się wydaje,że z debilami macie do czynienia? Ukróciło Wam się sprzedawania za 250 - 300 czy nawet 400 zł i wymyślacie takie absurdalne ściemy czy co? Obniżcie ceny, to będziecie sprzedawać bez problemu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najskuteczniejsze tabletki !!
Prosto z Apteki ! 12szt 500zł 
kontakt:   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotec 20sztuk, zapakowany jak dostałam, zamówiłam dla siebie od kogoś mam na to potwierdzenie i nie mam co z tym zrobić bo się rozmyslilam. Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, za pobraniem.
olcia199410@buziaczek.pl 
Mogę też wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem z kartką lub z czym kolwiek.
Sprzedam za taniej niż kupiłam, bo nie chce tego trzymać w domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka kurierem w ciagu 24godzin lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci  , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . dla pewnosci Skad jest dorzucam paragon. Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem lub mmsem 

Mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Tel 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty chrzanisz.... Tam sa sami oszusci.... Ciagle sie dziewczyny zala ze na oglaszamy pl i oglaszamy 24 zostaly oszukane .wiec nie sciemniaj


Ja zamawialam 3 razy i nikt mnie nie oszukał 2 razy od jednej osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurierem za pobraniem nic nie mozna sprawdzic ! Najpierw się placi a dopiero otwiera. Po cholere tak klamiesz ?


Ja najpierw otworzyłam później zapłaciłam w żadnym wypadku na odwrót.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam akurat 8, jestem świeżo po poronieniu, mogę odsprzedać



Też mam 8.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja najpierw otworzyłam później zapłaciłam w żadnym wypadku na odwrót.....


    To napisz wszystkim w jakiej to firmie kurierskiej jest taka możliwość?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zadnej klamczucho

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moment,moment - przestaje ogarniać temat.Najpierw zamówiły leki a później poszły na policje i zeznawały na sprzedającą. Sorry dziewczyno, ale jakoś nie kleją mi się Twoje wypowiedzi. Najpierw napisałaś,że kupiłaś od osoby prywatnej a później walisz teksty,że już ma gdzieś sprawe i jakieś dziewczyny przeciwko niej zeznawały. Poczytaj swoje wypowiedzi i zastanów się co piszesz.


Od początku. Zamówiłam leki za pobraniem w internecie. Zaczęłam się martwić, ponieważ na śledzeniu przesyłki było napisane, że została odebrana, a jej nie otrzymałam. Zaczęłam się dowiadywać na poczcie, gdzie przesyłka jest- poczta nie wiedziała. Kilka dni później dostałam pismo z policji, żeby stawić się na przesłuchanie w charakterze świadka w sprawie tych leków, które do mnie nie dotarły, ponieważ zostały przez nich skonfiskowane. Na przesłuchaniu facet wpierw nakreślił mi całą sytuację tej Pani, stąd wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od początku. Zamówiłam leki za pobraniem w internecie. Zaczęłam się martwić, ponieważ na śledzeniu przesyłki było napisane, że została odebrana, a jej nie otrzymałam. Zaczęłam się dowiadywać na poczcie, gdzie przesyłka jest- poczta nie wiedziała. Kilka dni później dostałam pismo z policji, żeby stawić się na przesłuchanie w charakterze świadka w sprawie tych leków, które do mnie nie dotarły, ponieważ zostały przez nich skonfiskowane. Na przesłuchaniu facet wpierw nakreślił mi całą sytuację tej Pani, stąd wiem.


Tylko jezeliby doszla do ciebie to by sie wyswietlalo ze jest odebrana . po drugie skoro nie doszl a to nie musialas wiedziec co w niej jest i nikt by cie nie wzywal. Po trzecie policja nie kontroluje poczty. Przestan klamac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko jezeliby doszla do ciebie to by sie wyswietlalo ze jest odebrana . po drugie skoro nie doszl a to nie musialas wiedziec co w niej jest i nikt by cie nie wzywal. Po trzecie policja nie kontroluje poczty. Przestan klamac


Powiedz mi, po co miałabym kłamać? Wiem, że historia jest niewiarygodna, ale tak u mnie było. Zamawiając leki na tym forum, w życiu bym nie pomyślała, że będę musiała stawić się na policji. Podobne historie ludzie opisywali w internecie, wystarczy poszukać. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotecu za 120 i polowe opakowania za 60. Mozliwy odbior Poznań lub wysylka. 725384951

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety dziewczyna ma rację ja też wysyłam tabletki i raz byłam wzywana na policję bo przechwycili przesyłke wytłumaczyłam się że koleżanka prosiła mnie o wysłanie tabletek na wrzody żołądka mówię o cytotecu i babeczka u której była policja to potwierdziła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety dziewczyna ma rację ja też wysyłam tabletki i raz byłam wzywana na policję bo przechwycili przesyłke wytłumaczyłam się że koleżanka prosiła mnie o wysłanie tabletek na wrzody żołądka mówię o cytotecu i babeczka u której była policja to potwierdziła


Ta i pisze to ta sama osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, za pobraniem 20 szt Arthrotec fyr8377@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta i pisze to ta sama osoba


    Dokładnie - już nie wiedzą co wymyśleć,żeby konkurencję odstraszyć. Ciekawe na jakiej podstawie policja w przesyłkę zajrzała? To tak jak by przyszli i przeszukanie chałupy bez nakazu Ci zrobili.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotecu za 120 i polowe opakowania za 60. Mozliwy odbior Poznań lub wysylka. 725384951


 Ja jestem zainteresowana połowa. U mnie się chyba nie udało. Tylko biegunki dostalam i dreszczy.Prosze o kontakt flower.power11@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli po drugim razie z arth nic sie nie stało, nie pomogło, co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o pomoc...2 dni temu wzięłam pod język co 3 h 4 tabl, poleciało mi troszkę brązowej wydzieliny 
I jeden mały skrzepik i to tyle, dzis podjęłam próbę rano dopochwowo tak samo i nic tylko lekki ból brzucha 
I teraz wieczorem znów co 3 h 4 tabl pod język i troszkę boli mnie brzuch jestem po 3 dawce, nie wiem co robić :Frown: (
Jestem w 6 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie - już nie wiedzą co wymyśleć,żeby konkurencję odstraszyć. Ciekawe na jakiej podstawie policja w przesyłkę zajrzała? To tak jak by przyszli i przeszukanie chałupy bez nakazu Ci zrobili.


Konkurencję? dobre. Nigdy nie sprzedawałam leków, ani nie mam zamiaru  :Smile: . Nie zdziwcie się tylko jak policja zapuka do waszych drzwi- czego wam nie życzę. Chciałam tylko ostrzec, żeby uważać, bo można sobie narobić kłopotów, jeśli osoba kupująca nie potwierdzi waszej wersji. Najlepiej odebrać osobiście i nie ryzykować. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Konkurencję? dobre. Nigdy nie sprzedawałam leków, ani nie mam zamiaru . Nie zdziwcie się tylko jak policja zapuka do waszych drzwi- czego wam nie życzę. Chciałam tylko ostrzec, żeby uważać, bo można sobie narobić kłopotów, jeśli osoba kupująca nie potwierdzi waszej wersji. Najlepiej odebrać osobiście i nie ryzykować. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.


Nie wiem czy sprzedajesz czy nie,ale tak się składa,że mój brat jest policjantem i rozmawiałam z nim  na ten temat.Nie ma takiej opcji,żeby policja zatrzymała jakąkolwiek przesyłkę. Arthrotec jest lekiem na stawy i nikt nie jest w stanie udowodnić,że sprzedający sprzedaje go w innym celu. I właśnie dlatego internet aż kipi od ogłoszeń o sprzedaży Arthrotecu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy sprzedajesz czy nie,ale tak się składa,że mój brat jest policjantem i rozmawiałam z nim  na ten temat.Nie ma takiej opcji,żeby policja zatrzymała jakąkolwiek przesyłkę. Arthrotec jest lekiem na stawy i nikt nie jest w stanie udowodnić,że sprzedający sprzedaje go w innym celu. I właśnie dlatego internet aż kipi od ogłoszeń o sprzedaży Arthrotecu.


Nie znam się na tym, ale mi przyszło wezwanie o stawienie się w charakterze świadka wysłane z komendy, odnośnie sprzedaży i kupna arthrotecu. Ogólnie wypytywali o kobietę, która nadała paczkę. Mówili, że ma podobno sprawę założoną w innym mieście o sprzedaż hurtową. Pytania typu: Dlaczego taka, a nie inna przesylka do mnie szła i z tą zawartością. Policjant nawet chciał zainkasować mojego laptopa- cholera wie, czy to jest zgodne z prawem. Byłam przerażona. 

Po takiej sytuacji uważam, że lepiej odebrac osobiście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezeli po drugim razie z arth nic sie nie stało, nie pomogło, co robic?


może spróbuj dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie znam się na tym, ale mi przyszło wezwanie o stawienie się w charakterze świadka wysłane z komendy, odnośnie sprzedaży i kupna arthrotecu. Ogólnie wypytywali o kobietę, która nadała paczkę. Mówili, że ma podobno sprawę założoną w innym mieście o sprzedaż hurtową. Pytania typu: Dlaczego taka, a nie inna przesylka do mnie szła i z tą zawartością. Policjant nawet chciał zainkasować mojego laptopa- cholera wie, czy to jest zgodne z prawem. Byłam przerażona. 
> 
> Po takiej sytuacji uważam, że lepiej odebrac osobiście.


   Dla własnej wiarygodności zrób fotkę wezwania i zamieść tu na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a dopochwowo pomaga? Tabletki sie rozpuszczaja ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zadnej klamczucho


Klamczucho jak się nie znasz to się nie udzielaj.  Chyba logiczne że NAJPIERW OTWIERASZ PACZKE SPRAWDZASZ CZY JEST TO CO ZAMOWILAS I DOPIERO POZNIEJ PLACISZ. Nie rozumiem osób które robią na odwrót, nie wierzę w twoja głupotę kobieto ogarnij system jest 21wiek!!!! Żałosna kobieta!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Klamczucho jak się nie znasz to się nie udzielaj.  Chyba logiczne że NAJPIERW OTWIERASZ PACZKE SPRAWDZASZ CZY JEST TO CO ZAMOWILAS I DOPIERO POZNIEJ PLACISZ. Nie rozumiem osób które robią na odwrót, nie wierzę w twoja głupotę kobieto ogarnij system jest 21wiek!!!! Żałosna kobieta!


Sluchaj no pustaku ! W kazdej firmie kurierskiej paczka pobraniowa wyglada tak - najpierw placisz za paczke dopiero otwierasz. Tylko poczta polska jako jedyna ma usluge sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata. Wiec mnie nie pouczaj bo nie wiesz o czym piszesz. A tamta pani ewidentnie klamie z ta policja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może spróbuj dopochwowo


 Mi też nie pomogło( 12 dopochwowo,12 pod język),  ciąża jest nadal.. Ale już nic z tym nie robię(nie stać mnie na więcej tabletek) czekam na wizytę u ginekologa..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchaj no pustaku ! W kazdej firmie kurierskiej paczka pobraniowa wyglada tak - najpierw placisz za paczke dopiero otwierasz. Tylko poczta polska jako jedyna ma usluge sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata. Wiec mnie nie pouczaj bo nie wiesz o czym piszesz. A tamta pani ewidentnie klamie z ta policja.



Niech sobie klamie, nie masz rodziny,obowiązków..  Przyjmujesz się tym co ludzie tu piszą.......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli juz sie wzięło arth to trzeba to skończyć? Bo jestem przed kolejnym razem i nie wiem znowu czy pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem powinno się skończyć.

czy któraś z was tak miała, że krwawiła tylko po wzięciu tableteki się udało? 
Ja wzięłam wczoraj i miałam krw. ze skrzepami, potmem trochę w nocy i dziś już nic. Piersi mnie już nie bolą, nie wiem, co o tym myśleć..muszę czekać do pon. żeby zrobić beta  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam juz arth 2 razy, myslicie, ze 3 raz pomoze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam juz arth 2 razy, myslicie, ze 3 raz pomoze?


Musisz to doprowadzic do konca.

----------


## Athbaska

Dostalam paczke od pani wiktorii . paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.  Lek dobrze opakowany zawiniety w tasme. Wszystko sie zgadzalo . w srodku ulotka. Wzielan juz druga dawke i postanowiłam napisac na forum ze szczerze pania wiktorie polecam . caly czas mamy kontakt. Niby arthrotec powinno sie brac przy kims ale ja jestem z tym sama ;( dlatego jestem w szoku ze obca kobieta potrafi telefonicznie mnie wesprzec .
Gdyby ktoras z was szukala uczciwej pani prosze to jej numer 575 823 497
Trzymajcie za mnie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja juz tu odpisywałam swoją sytuację tzn. połknełam 12 tab. 3x4.  Było to dokładnie 9 dni temu i tez tylko dreszcze, bol, biegunka i skurcze a dziś krew!!! Miałam jeszcze art. i wzięłam pod język 4szt. na 15min i połknełam bo myślałam że zwymiotuje. Myślicie że teraz się uda? Brać jeszcze art.? (krew narazie jest jasna leci kropelkami)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja juz tu odpisywałam swoją sytuację tzn. połknełam 12 tab. 3x4.  Było to dokładnie 9 dni temu i tez tylko dreszcze, bol, biegunka i skurcze a dziś krew!!! Miałam jeszcze art. i wzięłam pod język 4szt. na 15min i połknełam bo myślałam że zwymiotuje. Myślicie że teraz się uda? Brać jeszcze art.? (krew narazie jest jasna leci kropelkami)


Chyba sie nie udalob.powinnas wziasc jeszcze raz paczke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostalam paczke od pani wiktorii . paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.  Lek dobrze opakowany zawiniety w tasme. Wszystko sie zgadzalo . w srodku ulotka. Wzielan juz druga dawke i postanowiłam napisac na forum ze szczerze pania wiktorie polecam . caly czas mamy kontakt. Niby arthrotec powinno sie brac przy kims ale ja jestem z tym sama ;( dlatego jestem w szoku ze obca kobieta potrafi telefonicznie mnie wesprzec .
> Gdyby ktoras z was szukala uczciwej pani prosze to jej numer 575 823 497
> Trzymajcie za mnie kciuki


Trzymamy  :Wink:  daj znac jak poszlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja juz tu odpisywałam swoją sytuację tzn. połknełam 12 tab. 3x4.  Było to dokładnie 9 dni temu i tez tylko dreszcze, bol, biegunka i skurcze a dziś krew!!! Miałam jeszcze art. i wzięłam pod język 4szt. na 15min i połknełam bo myślałam że zwymiotuje. Myślicie że teraz się uda? Brać jeszcze art.? (krew narazie jest jasna leci kropelkami)


Zrób to raz porządnie. A nie co chwilę robisz po swojemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jedynym objawem potwierdzającym, że się udało jest krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co zrobić by tym razem się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jedynym objawem potwierdzającym, że się udało jest krwawienie?


Krwawienie skrzepy i musi wypasc taki zlepek tkanek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co zrobić by tym razem się udało?


Odezwij się pomoge ci i powiem jak brac 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Guest
cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrób to raz porządnie. A nie co chwilę robisz po swojemu


Właśnie wzięłam druga dawkę i trzymalam tak jak trzeba.  Wyleciało coś takie ze 3 cm a teraz skrzepy czy to może był to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wzięłam druga dawkę i trzymalam tak jak trzeba.  Wyleciało coś takie ze 3 cm a teraz skrzepy czy to może był to?


   Na 99% to jest to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na 99% to jest to


Ale trzecia dawkę wziąć dla pewności?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale trzecia dawkę wziąć dla pewności?


A co to jest taka mała kulka 2cm/2cm przezroczysta oblepiona skrzepami?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz raz zamawialam i się udało. Miałam zestaw 12 Art + Ru486. Najpierw wzięłam ru486 i po 12 godzinach wzięłam pod język 4 tabl art dopóki się nie rozpuści a rdzenie wyplulam. Po 3 godzinach wzięłam kolejne 4 tabl i wtedy zaczęło się krwawienie i wydalanie. Po kolejnych 3 godzinach ostatnia dawka 4 tabl. Przez ok. 2 tyg miałam krwawienie i wydalalam "resztki". Tabletki dostałam w blistrach, z ulotka pomocnicza.
Smak tabletek był ogólnie okropny, strasznie ostry smak, piekło mnie pod językiem i cały język.
Dzisiaj natomiast musiałam użyć tego jeszcze raz. Zostałam oszukana, tabl Ru wyglądała jak Apap a Art nie miał swojego rdzenia. Tabl nie miały żadnego smaku. A najgorsze ze były w woreczkach... jestem zła ze nie sprawdziłam ich przy odbiorze... nigdy takich nie przyjmujcie. A na wszelki wypadek możecie rozkroic tabl Art i sprawdzić czy ma rdzeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Numer oszusta +48 607 714 002.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam oszukana, tabl Ru wyglądała jak Apap a Art nie miał swojego rdzenia. Tabl nie miały żadnego smaku. A najgorsze ze były w woreczkach... jestem zła ze nie sprawdziłam ich przy odbiorze... nigdy takich nie przyjmujcie. A na wszelki wypadek możecie rozkroic tabl Art i sprawdzić czy ma rdzeń.


Kompletnie bez sensu odbierać paczkę bez sprawdzenia zawartości. Przecież to jest jak proszenie się o oszustwo Soro istnieje taka możliwość, to czemu nie skorzystać?

U mnie to wyglądało tak, że od razu wycięłam rdzenie, ale smak i tak jest paskudny. 4 tabl. x 3. trzymałam 30-40 min. Nie było żadnej reakcji aż do 3 dawki. jedynie biegunka, słabo mi się robiło i trochę pobolewał brzuch po każdej dawce. Dopiero 5 godz. po ost. dawce zaczęło się krwawienie, potem skrzepy ( a la "wątróbka), potem jeszcze kilka razy wyleciało coś do toalety, krwawienie i koniec. Na drugi dzień tylko plamienie z  małymi skrzepami i lekki ból brzucha. Nie wiem jeszcze, czy się udało, ale mam nadzieję, że tak...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I nie dajcie się naciągać handlarom żyjącym z cudzego nieszczęścia, które sobie śpiewają 300-400 zł, jak można kupic od kogoś ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, np. za ok. 120-180 zł od kogoś na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I nie dajcie się naciągać handlarom żyjącym z cudzego nieszczęścia, które sobie śpiewają 300-400 zł, jak można kupic od kogoś ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, np. za ok. 120-180 zł od kogoś na forum.


   Kupiłaś w ten sposób? Masz jakąś sprawdzoną osobę? Kontaktowałam się z kilkoma osobami,ale każda z nich woła sobie najmniej 300 zł plus przesyłka...Jak nie będę miała wyjścia,to zapłacę tyle,ale wolałabym jednak dać mniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie jakieś sprawdzone sposoby, by zadziałało? Brałam juz dawki 3x4, ale nie podziałało, myślicie, ze nastepny raz zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie jakieś sprawdzone sposoby, by zadziałało? Brałam juz dawki 3x4, ale nie podziałało, myślicie, ze nastepny raz zadziała?


   Zawsze możesz spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może własnie miało nie zadziałać.!!!!!
Może Twoje dziecko jest silne i chce żyć!!!!!
Porozmawiaj, warto!!!!!!
Jestem tu dla Ciebie!!!!!!
Czekam!!!!!
netporadnia.pl tel 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłaś w ten sposób? Masz jakąś sprawdzoną osobę? Kontaktowałam się z kilkoma osobami,ale każda z nich woła sobie najmniej 300 zł plus przesyłka...Jak nie będę miała wyjścia,to zapłacę tyle,ale wolałabym jednak dać mniej.


Ja polecam nadal pania wiktorie 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posłuchaj innych rad.!!!!!
Nie szukaj niszczących tabletek!!!!!
Tu toczy się walka o Twoje dziecko!!!!!!
I o Ciebie też!!!!!!
Porozmawiaj!!!! netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posłuchaj innych rad.!!!!!
> Nie szukaj niszczących tabletek!!!!!
> Tu toczy się walka o Twoje dziecko!!!!!!
> I o Ciebie też!!!!!!
> Porozmawiaj!!!! netporadnia.pl


   Weź daj spokój dziewczyno.Wasze gadanie nie przynosi żadnych efektów.Nie szkoda Wam czasu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mylisz się .
Efekty są!!!!!!!
 Utwierdzają nas w przekonaniu, że warto rozmawiać
Warto też podejmować właściwe decyzje!!!! Takie, które nas nie niszczą!!!!
A zapewniam Cię dobre rozwiązanie z każdej nawet bardzo trudnej sytuacji jest, tylko trzeba się na nie otworzyć.
Wiem, że na tym forum się trudno rozmawia o zmianie myślenia o utracie własnego dziecka, ale uwierz mi, że warto.
Są osoby z tego grona użytkowników, które jednak postawiły na życie!!!!!
Są szczęśliwe i potrafią podziękować, za zmianę swojego myślenia.
Więc jeszcze raz.
Nie bójcie się rozmawiać. nerporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz się .
> Efekty są!!!!!!!
>  Utwierdzają nas w przekonaniu, że warto rozmawiać
> Warto też podejmować właściwe decyzje!!!! Takie, które nas nie niszczą!!!!
> A zapewniam Cię dobre rozwiązanie z każdej nawet bardzo trudnej sytuacji jest, tylko trzeba się na nie otworzyć.
> Wiem, że na tym forum się trudno rozmawia o zmianie myślenia o utracie własnego dziecka, ale uwierz mi, że warto.
> Są osoby z tego grona użytkowników, które jednak postawiły na życie!!!!!
> Są szczęśliwe i potrafią podziękować, za zmianę swojego myślenia.
> Więc jeszcze raz.
> Nie bójcie się rozmawiać. nerporadnia.pl


   Rozmowa moja droga to jest za mało.Jak byś zaproponowała tym dziewczynom 3 tysiące miesięcznie na wychowanie i utrzymanie dziecka, to uwierz mi,że 80% z nich urodziła by. Nikt nie robi tego dla przyjemności - sytuacja do tego zmusza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, że nikt nie robi tego dla przyjemności. I bardzo współczuję wszystkim tym, którzy mają ciężką sytuację materialną. Rozumie i to bo do bogaczy nie należę. Ale życie dla mnie jest najważniejszą wartością. Pomyśł tylko, gdyby Twoja mama w przeszłości rozważała taką decyzję, i ją podjęła, to czy mogłybyśmy dziś rozmawiać, na tym czy innym forum, cieszyć się życiem, choć czasami jest ono trudne ?????????????
Uwierz mi, nie jesteś sama!!!
Myślę, że masz dobrych ludzi wokół siebie. Większość z nas ma dobre serca, zdolne i skore do pomocy.
Zanin podejmiesz decyzję, pogadaj lub poczytaj o syndromie poaborcyjnym, bardzo trudnym problemie, który nawet po latach nie da kobiecie zapomnieć o tym co kiedyś, może nawet nie w pełni świadoma i w swojej samotności i rozpaczy zrobiła.
Jeszcze nie jest u Ciebie za późno na właściwą decyzję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłaś w ten sposób? Masz jakąś sprawdzoną osobę? Kontaktowałam się z kilkoma osobami,ale każda z nich woła sobie najmniej 300 zł plus przesyłka...Jak nie będę miała wyjścia,to zapłacę tyle,ale wolałabym jednak dać mniej.


ja kupilam od dziewczyny która się oferowała na forum,bo została jej niepotrzebna paczka. Zamowilam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i nie zostałam oszukana. Śledź forum, może ktoś będzie się ogłaszał. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, że nikt nie robi tego dla przyjemności. I bardzo współczuję wszystkim tym, którzy mają ciężką sytuację materialną. Rozumie i to bo do bogaczy nie należę. Ale życie dla mnie jest najważniejszą wartością. Pomyśł tylko, gdyby Twoja mama w przeszłości rozważała taką decyzję, i ją podjęła, to czy mogłybyśmy dziś rozmawiać, na tym czy innym forum, cieszyć się życiem, choć czasami jest ono trudne ?????????????
> Uwierz mi, nie jesteś sama!!!
> Myślę, że masz dobrych ludzi wokół siebie. Większość z nas ma dobre serca, zdolne i skore do pomocy.
> Zanin podejmiesz decyzję, pogadaj lub poczytaj o syndromie poaborcyjnym, bardzo trudnym problemie, który nawet po latach nie da kobiecie zapomnieć o tym co kiedyś, może nawet nie w pełni świadoma i w swojej samotności i rozpaczy zrobiła.
> Jeszcze nie jest u Ciebie za późno na właściwą decyzję.


   A jeśli postanowi urodzić a nie ma absolutnie żadnych warunków do wychowania dziecka? To co?Gdyby moja Mama podjęła taką decyzję, to nie wiem co by było bo nie było by mnie na świecie i nawet nie zdążyłam bym się nad ty zastanowić.Syndrom poaborcyjny...hmmmm.....Najczęściej mija po 2 do 4 tygodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam kontakt do dziewczyny, która oferowała MO paczkę za 250 już z wysylka. Napisz do mnie na flower. power11@tlen.pl
 ja jeśli mi się udało, to napisze na forum w tym tyg. gdyby mi zostało opakowanie. Odsprzedam za tyle,za ile kupilam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam kontakt do dziewczyny, która oferowała MO paczkę za 250 już z wysylka. Napisz do mnie na flower. power11@tlen.pl
>  ja jeśli mi się udało, to napisze na forum w tym tyg. gdyby mi zostało opakowanie. Odsprzedam za tyle,za ile kupilam.


   Z tego co rozumiem to drugi raz zamawiałaś? Dwa razy od tej samej osoby?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przykro mi, ale tak nie jest.
Nie można wymazać z pamięci tego czynu. 
Jeżeli uważasz, że , tak krótko trwa 2 - 4 tygodnie??????????
To krótko?????????? Jak z tym żyć nawet przez te tygodnie??????????
Pamięci nie da się oszukać. na dodatek swojej własnej.
 Można ją ogłuszyć, ale tylko do czasu.
Pozdrawiam. Liczę na Twoją mądrość i wrażliwe serce.
Kończę dyżur. Dobranoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przykro mi, ale tak nie jest.
> Nie można wymazać z pamięci tego czynu. 
> Jeżeli uważasz, że , tak krótko trwa 2 - 4 tygodnie??????????
> To krótko?????????? Jak z tym żyć nawet przez te tygodnie??????????
> Pamięci nie da się oszukać. na dodatek swojej własnej.
>  Można ją ogłuszyć, ale tylko do czasu.
> Pozdrawiam. Liczę na Twoją mądrość i wrażliwe serce.
> Kończę dyżur. Dobranoc


   I tylko na tyle Cię stać? Kończę dyżur,dobranoc. Mega słabo.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z tego co rozumiem to drugi raz zamawiałaś? Dwa razy od tej samej osoby?


tak,ale Nie od tej samej osoby. Obydwa ogloszenia znalazlam na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koniec dyżuru, koniec wsparcia. Gledzenie tylko do końca dyżuru na szczęście. Ehh  ten PAN/pani chyba naszych dzieci nie pomoże wychować...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy!!!! Może ktoś mi cos doradzi?


> Proszę o pomoc...2 dni temu wzięłam pod język co 3 h 4 tabl, poleciało mi troszkę brązowej wydzieliny 
> I jeden mały skrzepik i to tyle, dzis podjęłam próbę rano dopochwowo tak samo i nic tylko lekki ból brzucha 
> I teraz wieczorem znów co 3 h 4 tabl pod język i troszkę boli mnie brzuch jestem po 3 dawce, nie wiem co robić(
> Jestem w 6 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpowiedź jest prosta zamów oryginalny zestaw 8+1 iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpowiedź jest prosta zamów oryginalny zestaw 8+1 iwonamatti@gmail.com


Skad pani ma zestawy? I jakim cudem taka ilosc ze ciagle sie pani oglasza??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka kurierem w ciagu 24godzin lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . dla pewnosci Skad jest dorzucam paragon. Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem lub mmsem 

Mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Tel 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 12 tabletek 400 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
PROSZE UWAZAC NA NACIAGACZY CYTOTEC W POLSCE KOESZTUJE 700 ZL DO TEGO TRZEBA MIEC RECEPTE 
WIEC KOMU BY SIE TO OPLACALO WE WLOSZECH ABORCJA JEST LEGALNA WIEC MAM STALY DOSTEP DO ORGINALNEGO CYTOTECU 200MG 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy!!!! Może ktoś mi cos doradzi?


Trzymalas po 30 minut kazda dawke? Teraz odczekaj chociaz tydzien. Arthrotec lubi dzialac z opoznieniem i moze byc tak ze zadziala jeszcze. A jak nie zadziala to za tydzien wez wieksza dawke co 2h. Ja bralam co dwie i szybciej poszlo chociaz nie jestem pewna bo wizyte mam dopiero w piatek a minal juz miesiac i caly czas krwawie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serio arthrotec działa z opóźnieniem? A nie musi od razu wystąpić krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 20tabletek.  W opakowaniu oczywiście ulotka. Z polskiej apteki . 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam przypadek w ktorym po 5 dniach dopiero wystapilo krwawienie. Dlatego jak raz wzielas to nastepna proba powinna byc po 2 tygodniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 2 tyg to chyba troche za dlugo na czekanie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> minal juz miesiac i caly czas krwawie..


na stronie wow jest napisane, że w takim wypadku mogło nie dojść do oczyszczenia i może być konieczne łyżeczkowanie.
jak nie zadziałało, to możesz wziąć dopochwowo. W końcu wtedy działa w miejscu "problemu", omijając cały przewód pokarmowy i zw. z tym nieprzyjemności, np. biegunka. Ktoś tu pisał, że tak wziął za 2 razem i zadziałało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wg. wow powtórkę można zrobić za pare dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Roznie czytalam z tym ile czekac. Napewno jednak trzeba chociaz te 5 dni. wlasnie wg okresu bylam w 6 tyg. Niby patrzylam czy cos wylatuje ale bylo duzo skrzepow i jedna dziwna przezroczysta galaretka i nie jestem pewna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dopochwowo tabletki się rozpuszczają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak rozpuszczaja sie. Wolniej niz w buzi ale tak. Chodzi o to ze to sie przez sluzowke musi wchlonac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy!!!! Może ktoś mi cos doradzi?


Wejdź na czat netporadnia.pl - czekamy tu na Ciebie dziś do 23...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec 20tabletek.  W opakowaniu oczywiście ulotka. Z polskiej apteki . 
> koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl


Ludzie to wredna wyrachowana oszustka. Nie kupujcie u niej. W poprzednim ogłoszeniu oferowała arthrotec plus RU. Ja u niej zamówiłam i dostałam tabletki w woreczku plus jedną udjącą RU czyli był to paracatamol albo coś innego. Poczytajcie sobie w internecie, że tabletka Ru jest nie do zdobycia w Polsce i można ją mieć tylko w zestawie od Womenek. Teraz sprzedaje niby sam arthrotec podrobiony bo na jej oszukane RU już nikt się nie nabiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co wtedy z tym środkiem przeciwbólowym, z tym rdzeniem jak sie zastosuje dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co wtedy z tym środkiem przeciwbólowym, z tym rdzeniem jak sie zastosuje dopochwowo?


A po co chcesz stosować dopochwowo? Bo naczytałaś się tych bzdur, osób, które nie mają o niczym pojęcia. Jeśli zastosujesz dopochwowo to istnieje ryzyko, że jeśli coś pujdzie nie tak i będziesz musiała iść do szpitala to przy badaniu lekarz znajdzie resztki tabletek i sprawa się rypnie. Artrothec i inne stosuje się pod język. Z Arthroteciem robisz tak; musisz rozkroić delikatnie tabletki, wyjąć rdzeń, który wyrzucasz a reszte pod język trzymasz 30 minut aż się rozpuści jeśli cos zostanie to połykasz. Ta medoda jest najskuteczniejsza i nie do wykrycia w przypadku wizyty w szpitalu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przykro mi, ale tak nie jest.
> Nie można wymazać z pamięci tego czynu. 
> Jeżeli uważasz, że , tak krótko trwa 2 - 4 tygodnie??????????
> To krótko?????????? Jak z tym żyć nawet przez te tygodnie??????????
> Pamięci nie da się oszukać. na dodatek swojej własnej.
>  Można ją ogłuszyć, ale tylko do czasu.
> Pozdrawiam. Liczę na Twoją mądrość i wrażliwe serce.
> Kończę dyżur. Dobranoc


Potwierdzam, z tym sie nie da zyc. Ja jestem rok po i nie ma dnia, godziny, minuty zebym nie tesknila za moim dzieckiem. Zaluje tego co zrobilam z calego serca. Wiem ze bym sobie poradzila, jestem zaradna. Kazda z nas jest i mowienie ze nie ma sie warunkow na wychowanie to tylko usprawiedliwianie sie przed tym a wcale tak nie jest. Wszystko sie da- wystarczy chciec. 
Jesli ktorakolwiek z was zastanawia sie nad tym okrutnym czynem to prosze was- nie robcie tego, to uczucie pustki i samotnosci nigdy was nie opusci. Wszystko bym oddala zeby cofnac czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co innego jak robisz to z przyczyn finansowych a co innego jak naprawde nie chcesz bo np kariera albo masz juz jedno i wiecej nie chcesz. A jednak zdazylo sie i musisz zdecydowac. Ja mam jedno dziecko i jak wpadlam to wiedzialam od razu ze nie chce wiecej dzieci. Bylam pewna tego na 100% i nie zaluje ze to zrobilam. Wiec jak kobieta jest pewna to nie bedzie zalowac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek, posiadam tylko jedno opakowanie, ponieważ kupowałam dla siebie. maxlimonka222@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U


> Trzymalas po 30 minut kazda dawke? Teraz odczekaj chociaz tydzien. Arthrotec lubi dzialac z opoznieniem i moze byc tak ze zadziala jeszcze. A jak nie zadziala to za tydzien wez wieksza dawke co 2h. Ja bralam co dwie i szybciej poszlo chociaz nie jestem pewna bo wizyte mam dopiero w piatek a minal juz miesiac i caly czas krwawie..


U mnie tez po tygodniu juz 12 dzień krwawię na poczatku nic skurcze zadnie niewielkie plamienie i tyle ale po tyg jak chlusnęło to szok leci i leci skrzepy....takze cierpliwie czekaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 

10 tabletek 350 zl

12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 450 zł 


Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam znowu problem w tamten czwartek brałam arthrotec, 9 dni później (w sobotę) mega krwawienie skrzepy, małe białe, może bardziej przezroczyste kuleczko razem ze skrzepami wyleciało wiem to 100 % bo zatrzymało się na papieże. Wszystko byłoby wporzadku gdyby nie to że krwawienie było tylko ten jeden dzień potem tylko plamienie. Myślicie że jest już po wszystkim? Kiedy można zrobić test? Czy ktoś tak miał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam znowu problem w tamten czwartek brałam arthrotec, 9 dni później (w sobotę) mega krwawienie skrzepy, małe białe, może bardziej przezroczyste kuleczko razem ze skrzepami wyleciało wiem to 100 % bo zatrzymało się na papieże. Wszystko byłoby wporzadku gdyby nie to że krwawienie było tylko ten jeden dzień potem tylko plamienie. Myślicie że jest już po wszystkim? Kiedy można zrobić test? Czy ktoś tak miał?


Dodam że bolą mnie bardzo plecy u dołu a brzuch tak lekko pobolewa po naciśnięciu. Oznak ciąży nie miałam bo to mógł być 4/5 tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idz do lekarza na usg. Test dopiero po 3 tyg. Ja robilam po miesiacu a i tak wyszedl pozytywny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idz do lekarza na usg. Test dopiero po 3 tyg. Ja robilam po miesiacu a i tak wyszedl pozytywny.


Jakbym miała taką możliwość to już dawno bym poszła. Może miał ktoś tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam znowu problem w tamten czwartek brałam arthrotec, 9 dni później (w sobotę) mega krwawienie skrzepy, małe białe, może bardziej przezroczyste kuleczko razem ze skrzepami wyleciało wiem to 100 % bo zatrzymało się na papieże. Wszystko byłoby wporzadku gdyby nie to że krwawienie było tylko ten jeden dzień potem tylko plamienie. Myślicie że jest już po wszystkim? Kiedy można zrobić test? Czy ktoś tak miał?


ja tak miałam przedwczoraj i też się właśnie zastanawiam, czy się udało. Tylko jeden dzień krwawienie ze skrzepami, potem plamienie. Mam zamiar zrobić beta i zobaczymy. Niestety nadal bolą mnie piersi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Numer oszusta +48 607 714 002.


Też się nadzialam masakra. Pacan zajebany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też się nadzialam masakra. Pacan zajebany


Ja Kupilam juz 2 razy od tej pani - 781278014. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer 

doustnie dający 97% skutecznosci
Lek jest orginalnie zablistrowany w listkach po 10 sztuk 

UWAGA ARTROTEC,CYTOTEC SA TYLKO I WYLACZNIE W LISTKACH NIE LUZEM NIE W PLASTIKOWYCH PUDELKACH
JEZELI NA PRZESYLCE NIE MA ZAZNACZONEJ OPCJI SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI TO NIE ODBIERAJ 
NA 100% ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

ZDECIA ORGINALNE TAK WYGLADA ORGINALNY CYTOTEC



10 tabletek 350 zl

12 tabletek 450 zl



Wysylka POCZTA POLSKA PACZKA 24 ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana


W CELU ZAMOWIENIA LUB INFORMACJI PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer 

doustnie dający 97% skutecznosci
Lek jest orginalnie zablistrowany w listkach po 10 sztuk 

UWAGA ARTROTEC,CYTOTEC SA TYLKO I WYLACZNIE W LISTKACH NIE LUZEM NIE W PLASTIKOWYCH PUDELKACH
JEZELI NA PRZESYLCE NIE MA ZAZNACZONEJ OPCJI SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI TO NIE ODBIERAJ 
NA 100% ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA




10 tabletek 350 zl

12 tabletek 450 zl



Wysylka POCZTA POLSKA PACZKA 24 ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana


W CELU ZAMOWIENIA LUB INFORMACJI PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer 
> 
> doustnie dający 97% skutecznosci
> Lek jest orginalnie zablistrowany w listkach po 10 sztuk 
> 
> UWAGA ARTROTEC,CYTOTEC SA TYLKO I WYLACZNIE W LISTKACH NIE LUZEM NIE W PLASTIKOWYCH PUDELKACH
> JEZELI NA PRZESYLCE NIE MA ZAZNACZONEJ OPCJI SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI TO NIE ODBIERAJ 
> NA 100% ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA
> 
> ...


Moja droga jaki orginalny ?? Po pierwsze na opakowaniu nie pisze cytotec a po drugie nie jest polski tylko wloski czy jakis tam...wiec jak chcesz komus wcisnąć włoskie witaminki po 400 zl to Mozesz nawet nie wiem jak sie bronić-  jestes oszustka.
I pewnie wiesz kim jesten . to ja po sprawdzeniu zawartosci nie przyjelam paczki bo nie bylo w niej cytotecu ! Liczysz chyba na zdesperowane dziewczyny ktore odbiorą to gowno w srodku. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer 
> 
> doustnie dający 97% skutecznosci
> Lek jest orginalnie zablistrowany w listkach po 10 sztuk 
> 
> UWAGA ARTROTEC,CYTOTEC SA TYLKO I WYLACZNIE W LISTKACH NIE LUZEM NIE W PLASTIKOWYCH PUDELKACH
> JEZELI NA PRZESYLCE NIE MA ZAZNACZONEJ OPCJI SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI TO NIE ODBIERAJ 
> NA 100% ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA
> 
> ...


Wszystkich bede przed ta oszustka ostrzegac !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zapłaciłam dziś 700zl spod Warszawy mi dowieziono cytotec + jakieś 2 jeszcze nawet nie wiem co to. Kobietę dorwalam w ogłoszeniu w prasie. Podała co robić. I powiem wam że już nigdy nie zapłacę 300 lub 400 by wysyłał ktoś i sciemnial. Ja trafiłam na mądrego oszusta produkuje sam pudełka i etykietki... A dzięki tej kobiecie jutro będę szczesliwsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś zdesperowany i oszukany to dajcie mail. Dam namiar.
Ale muszę być pewna ze ta osoba jest warta podania nr. Do tej kobiety. Bo nie chce jej w żaden sposób zaszkodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam spod Warszawy a szczerze to nie wiem skąd tak tylko okreslilam bo 6h młody chłopak jechał by przekazać mi w miejscu przeze mnie wyznaczonym. Aaaa i rada to przy takich jak Art i cyt od 1 dawki róbcie nasiadowki co 20 min a nawet 15 a jak zacznie się krwawienie to już nie robić absolutnie. 2 rada ruszać się duuuuuuuuuzooo... (rady tej pani)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi dała 10 Cyt + 2... I plus jakieś 2 inne... Ale zaraz zadzwonię. Zapytam co to  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ru  :Smile:  te 2... Angielskie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ru  te 2... Angielskie


Ale sciema. ..kolejny handlarz sie reklamuje. Masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystkich bede przed ta oszustka ostrzegac !


Chyba cię bardzo boli albo interes ci  nie idzie wiesz co ci powiem cytotec polski czy włoski to jedno i to samo 200 mcg misoprostolu w tabletek pozatym wszystkie moje przesylki zostały odebrane więc więc nie wiem o co ci chodzi to forum jest do pomagania a nie oczerniania jesteś naprawdę bardzo zdesperowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba cię bardzo boli albo interes ci  nie idzie wiesz co ci powiem cytotec polski czy włoski to jedno i to samo 200 mcg misoprostolu w tabletek pozatym wszystkie moje przesylki zostały odebrane więc więc nie wiem o co ci chodzi to forum jest do pomagania a nie oczerniania jesteś naprawdę bardzo zdesperowana


Włoski ??? O ja jebie większej bzdury nie czytałam lol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Włoski ??? O ja jebie większej bzdury nie czytałam lol


No wlasnie. Włoski.  Czyli cholera wie co ty ludziom sprzedajesz Oszustko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba cię bardzo boli albo interes ci  nie idzie wiesz co ci powiem cytotec polski czy włoski to jedno i to samo 200 mcg misoprostolu w tabletek pozatym wszystkie moje przesylki zostały odebrane więc więc nie wiem o co ci chodzi to forum jest do pomagania a nie oczerniania jesteś naprawdę bardzo zdesperowana


Muszę się wtrącić. To forum nie tylko ma pomagać, ale też ostrzagać przed oszustami. Wyobraź sobie, że malo kto usuwa ciążę od tak dla kaprysu. To są ludzkie dramaty, często spowodowane ciężką sytuacją materialną. I teraz wyobraź sobie kobietę, która jest w takiej sytuacji z ledwością zdobywa kasę na tabletki, które ty np sprzedajesz, kupuje u ciebie, a ty zamiast wysłać jej dokladnie to co oferujesz w ogłoszeniu robisz ją mówiąc brzydko w ch....ja. Wysyłasz niewiadomego pochodzenia jakieś gówno, które raczej na pewno nie usunie jej ciąży, ale narazi ją na utratę ostatnich pienieniędzy oraz być moze zdrowia. 
Ja osobiście otrzymałam paczke z tabletkami w blistrze z krzywym napisem Misoprostol. Prochy niewiadomego pochodzenia były prawdopodobnie wytwarzane w nieleglnej piwnicznej fabryczce i były to nieudolene podróby leków, ale teraz moze podróbki są brardziej profesjonalne. Dlatego apeluje do koleżanek aby kupowały tylko polskie leki, gdzie z dużym prawdopodobieństwem można ustalić ich oryginalność albo zamawiać z organizacji typu Women on Web.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystkich bede przed ta oszustka ostrzegac !


Bo to jest oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Muszę się wtrącić. To forum nie tylko ma pomagać, ale też ostrzagać przed oszustami. Wyobraź sobie, że malo kto usuwa ciążę od tak dla kaprysu. To są ludzkie dramaty, często spowodowane ciężką sytuacją materialną. I teraz wyobraź sobie kobietę, która jest w takiej sytuacji z ledwością zdobywa kasę na tabletki, które ty np sprzedajesz, kupuje u ciebie, a ty zamiast wysłać jej dokladnie to co oferujesz w ogłoszeniu robisz ją mówiąc brzydko w ch....ja. Wysyłasz niewiadomego pochodzenia jakieś gówno, które raczej na pewno nie usunie jej ciąży, ale narazi ją na utratę ostatnich pienieniędzy oraz być moze zdrowia. 
> Ja osobiście otrzymałam paczke z tabletkami w blistrze z krzywym napisem Misoprostol. Prochy niewiadomego pochodzenia były prawdopodobnie wytwarzane w nieleglnej piwnicznej fabryczce i były to nieudolene podróby leków, ale teraz moze podróbki są brardziej profesjonalne. Dlatego apeluje do koleżanek aby kupowały tylko polskie leki, gdzie z dużym prawdopodobieństwem można ustalić ich oryginalność albo zamawiać z organizacji typu Women on Web.



Takie też leki kupiłam a myślałam że miso... I straciłam i kupiłam porządnie i mam. Jutro biore

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Takie też leki kupiłam a myślałam że miso... I straciłam i kupiłam porządnie i mam. Jutro biore


I bardzo dobrze nie ma co ryzykować, albo polskie leki takie jak Arthrtec, Cytotec lub zestaw pochodzący z Women on Web. I nie dajcie się naciągać na zawyżoną cenę Arthrotecu bo jakaś idiotka napisze, że ma do tego tabletkę RU. To nie jest Ru to jest Paracetamol albo jakieś inne gówno. Tabletka RU jest nie do zdobycia w Polsce (informację można znaleźć w internecie) Tabletka Ru jest tylko w zagranicznych zestawach z organizacji takich jak Women on Web. Jeśli ktoś pisze, że ma Ru to jest oszustem i lepiej odpuścić sobie taką oferte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I bardzo dobrze nie ma co ryzykować, albo polskie leki takie jak Arthrtec, Cytotec lub zestaw pochodzący z Women on Web. I nie dajcie się naciągać na zawyżoną cenę Arthrotecu bo jakaś idiotka napisze, że ma do tego tabletkę RU. To nie jest Ru to jest Paracetamol albo jakieś inne gówno. Tabletka RU jest nie do zdobycia w Polsce (informację można znaleźć w internecie) Tabletka Ru jest tylko w zagranicznych zestawach z organizacji takich jak Women on Web. Jeśli ktoś pisze, że ma Ru to jest oszustem i lepiej odpuścić sobie taką oferte


    Ja jeszcze dodam,że jak dobrze poszukacie, napiszecie do kilku osób,to znajdziecie Arthrotec za 120 w porywach do 180 zł.Uwieżcie mi,że nie brakuje takich ogłoszeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jeszcze dodam,że jak dobrze poszukacie, napiszecie do kilku osób,to znajdziecie Arthrotec za 120 w porywach do 180 zł.Uwieżcie mi,że nie brakuje takich ogłoszeń.


Dokładnie tak jest. Cena np; polskiego Cytotecu w aptece to ok 550zł za 30 tabletek (niestety na recetę, lek nie jest refundowany). Tu wyżej w ogłoszeniu Cytotec niby włoski, ale pewności nie mamy co to jest(ja osobiście nie zaryzykwałbym) i jeszcze jakie ceny np za 10szt 350zł !!!! za 12szt 450zł. Po co handlara sieje zmieszanie, jakie 10szt??? Gdyby miała jakiekolwiek pojęcie o dawkowaniu to by wiedziała, że 10szt to za mało aby przerowadzić zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie tak jest. Cena np; polskiego Cytotecu w aptece to ok 550zł za 30 tabletek (niestety na recetę, lek nie jest refundowany). Tu wyżej w ogłoszeniu Cytotec niby włoski, ale pewności nie mamy co to jest(ja osobiście nie zaryzykwałbym) i jeszcze jakie ceny np za 10szt 350zł !!!! za 12szt 450zł. Po co handlara sieje zmieszanie, jakie 10szt??? Gdyby miała jakiekolwiek pojęcie o dawkowaniu to by wiedziała, że 10szt to za mało aby przerowadzić zabieg.


    A co Ty moja droga nie wiesz jak to działa? Powie,że 10 tabletek wystarczy a jak się nie uda to powie dziewczynie,że widocznie ciąża jest silna i musi zabieg powtórzyć a więc kupić kolejne powiedzmy 12 tabletek - oczywiście u niej, bo ma najpewniejsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 12 cytotek (cały blister i 2) dodatkowo 2 dała mi ... (doraźne) facet jej kumpel dowiózl mi leki w miejsce jakie chce (jechał ok. 6h) ja nie wnikalam kto i co i na odwrót , dostałam do ręki i zapłaciłam. Może nie mało bo 700 ale wiem co mam do ręki kontakt idealny... itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam 12 cytotek (cały blister i 2) dodatkowo 2 dała mi ... (doraźne) facet jej kumpel dowiózl mi leki w miejsce jakie chce (jechał ok. 6h) ja nie wnikalam kto i co i na odwrót , dostałam do ręki i zapłaciłam. Może nie mało bo 700 ale wiem co mam do ręki kontakt idealny... itd


Ja też mam kontakt idealny za 700zł to mogę mieć zestaw od Women on web oryginalny, który daje prawie 100% powodzenia bo jak wiadomo tam jest oryginalne RU. Od osoby, która zamówiła, dostała, ale zrezygnowała z zabiegu. Tak się jednak składa, ze jestem po wiec dzięki z niczego nie skorzystam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też mam kontakt idealny za 700zł to mogę mieć zestaw od Women on web oryginalny, który daje prawie 100% powodzenia bo jak wiadomo tam jest oryginalne RU. Od osoby, która zamówiła, dostała, ale zrezygnowała z zabiegu. Tak się jednak składa, ze jestem po wiec dzięki z niczego nie skorzystam.


   Ja chyba musiała bym na głowę upaść, żeby 700 zł za tabletki zapłacić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mark1975-75@o2.pl .pisal ze ma zestaw. Z wow. Zdjecie wyslal z neta . jak poprosilam o zdjecie z data i moim mailem kontakt sie urwal. Uważacie na niego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja chyba musiała bym na głowę upaść, żeby 700 zł za tabletki zapłacić.


Gdybyś przeczytała cały ten temat moze pomijajac bzdury i głupie ogłoszenia tak jak ja to zrobiłam. To byś wiedziała, że Artrothec nie zawsze skutkuje i dziewczyny powtarzały go po kilka razy bezskutecznie kupując kolejne tabletki co wiązało się z dużo większymi kosztami plus zdrowie i nerwy. Ja załatwiłam sprawę od Womenek raz a dobrze bo bałam się właśnie takiej sytuacji. Uważam jednak, ze kazdy ma swój rozum i niech robi co chce czasem faktycznie prawidłowo zarzyty arthrotec działa za pierwszym razem i za najniższą cene ok 180zł może być po, ale nie zawsze tak jest. Ja wybrałam ta najpewniejszą opcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekkie krwawienie, co dalej robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekkie krwawienie, co dalej robić?


   Czekać.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekkie krwawienie, co dalej robić?


Chodz i sie ruszaj. I czekaj jak krwawisz to bedzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co Ty moja droga nie wiesz jak to działa? Powie,że 10 tabletek wystarczy a jak się nie uda to powie dziewczynie,że widocznie ciąża jest silna i musi zabieg powtórzyć a więc kupić kolejne powiedzmy 12 tabletek - oczywiście u niej, bo ma najpewniejsze.


Jeszcze raz powiem to że mam cytotec z Włoch  nie świadczy o tym że lęk jest podrobiony żeby go dostać muszę mieć receptę i wykupić w aptece różnica jest taka że w Polsce nie jest refundowany pozatym wiadomo po co on służy a we Włoszech jest refundowany do tego aborcja jest legalna co za tym idzie kosztuje dużo mniej  pozatym mam głęboko  w d....Pie zazdrosne oszustki ja nikogo nie oczerniam i dalej będę się oglaszac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497 uwaga oszustka vikiwiktoria wysłała mi tabletki luzem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc bralam arthrotec(tylko 8) w 5 tygodniu ciazy.. bylo malo krwi, raz polecialo kilka skrzepow i cos przezroczystego i nic wiecej.. po tym od razu przestaly bolec piersi.. dzis mija 8. tydzien ja czuje sie spiaca cale dnie, oslabiona i mam dziwny zapach z pochwy.. nie sprawdzilam testem cxy sie udalo, jest mozliwosc ze to nadal we mnie jest i ciaza sie rozwija...?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystkich bede przed ta oszustka ostrzegac !


Dziewczyny nie wierzcie w te brednie że to oszust czy oszustka takie komentarze pisane są zazwyczaj przez handlarzy którym biznes nie idzie i szlak ich trafia jak czytają że ktoś zamówił i wszystko się zgadzało i tabletki były oryginalne zaraz piszą że to oszuści zamawiajcie zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości bo jeśli ktoś niema nic do ukryci to tak wyśle i same się przekonacie czy to to co zamawiałyście czy nie .Ja tak zamawiałam i nikt mnie nie oszukał a od pani u której zamawiałam też naczytałam się postów typu oszustka a pani okazała się nie dość że uczciwa to jeszcze bardzo pomocna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja chyba musiała bym na głowę upaść, żeby 700 zł za tabletki zapłacić.


Na głowę to ja upadlam płacąc 320 oszustówi cwanemu... więc w d... mam to. Dałam tyle bo baba wie kim jest i wie co robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 575 823 497 uwaga oszustka vikiwiktoria wysłała mi tabletki luzem


Buhahaha ! Zabawne. Kto tym razem chce mnie obsmarowac? Jakiemus handlarzowi interes nie idzie ?? Nigdy nikomu nie wyslalam luzem. Zawsze w blistrach w opakowaniu z ulotka. Zapraszam na maila. Chetnie wysle zdjecia . z reszta wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci wiec co to za bzdury

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie się nie udało, po każdej dawce tylko okropne dreszcze, właściwie nawet biegunki brak, w toalecie byłam ledwo dwa razy... powinnam próbować drugi raz? Myślicie, że się uda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie się nie udało, po każdej dawce tylko okropne dresizcze, właściwie nawet biegunki brak, w toalecie byłam ledwo dwa razy... powinnam próbować drugi raz? Myślicie, że się uda?


Co bralas i jak ??? Ja zaraz zaczynam 1 dawkę. Jestem już po 1 aborcji więc wiem co z czym się je.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybyś przeczytała cały ten temat moze pomijajac bzdury i głupie ogłoszenia tak jak ja to zrobiłam. To byś wiedziała, że Artrothec nie zawsze skutkuje i dziewczyny powtarzały go po kilka razy bezskutecznie kupując kolejne tabletki co wiązało się z dużo większymi kosztami plus zdrowie i nerwy. Ja załatwiłam sprawę od Womenek raz a dobrze bo bałam się właśnie takiej sytuacji. Uważam jednak, ze kazdy ma swój rozum i niech robi co chce czasem faktycznie prawidłowo zarzyty arthrotec działa za pierwszym razem i za najniższą cene ok 180zł może być po, ale nie zawsze tak jest. Ja wybrałam ta najpewniejszą opcje



Właśnie... popieram, dlatego jak mam się bawić w oszustów stres i dalsze naciaganie... Wolę zapłacić a nawet jak to się mówi przeplacic. Zarobią ... Ale ja nie zostanę z problemem. Tylko z rozwiazanym już brakiem problemu. A teraz są cwaniaki. Produkują pudełka i naklejki fabrycznie zamknięte a w środku cholera wie co. Wiem bo się nadzialam a wyglądało tak jak powinno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I u mnie oprócz tabletek w tej kwocie miałam normalny dowóz tego... bez poczty i żadnych innych cyrkowe. Tabsy w dłoń kasa w dłoń. W 4.oczy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co bralas i jak ??? Ja zaraz zaczynam 1 dawkę. Jestem już po 1 aborcji więc wiem co z czym się je.


Arthrotec 3x4 tabletki pod język. Nie wiem, może coś źle zrobiłam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
Lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## honka

witam dziewczyny. Bardo Was prosze o pomoc.
wedlug kalkulatorow ciazy jestem w 6 tyg ciazy. ( minus dwa tyg ) to bylby 4 tydz. 
W sobote wzielam ART. 4 tab co trzy godz-3 razy. krwawienie, nie jakies mega ale obfitsze niz miesiaczka, skrzepy dosc takie ok cm na cm. skurcze, temp 37,5. niedziela rano brak krwawienia, pochwa czysta. wzielam moje ost 8 tab. 4 tab co 3 h. Niedzile krwawienie, takie geste, czasami ze sluzem przeroczystym, kilka skrzepów. do dzis mam takie mega lekkie krwawienia, w pochwie troche krwi. 
Bylam wczoraj u ginekologa i pani powiedziała ze nie widać pęcherzyka a macica wygląda jakbym była przed okresem plus zgrun=bienia ze sluzem, w ogole nie mowila nic o poronieniu e widzic cos itd. zrobilam BETE dzis i czekam na wynik. ale jestem przeraona, czy ktoras z Was miala tez podobna sytuacje? prosze dajcie znac. Tak bardzo mi pomozecie. BADZMY RAZEM KOBITY!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam dziewczyny. Bardo Was prosze o pomoc.
wedlug kalkulatorow ciazy jestem w 6 tyg ciazy. ( minus dwa tyg ) to bylby 4 tydz. 
W sobote wzielam ART. 4 tab co trzy godz-3 razy. krwawienie, nie jakies mega ale obfitsze niz miesiaczka, skrzepy dosc takie ok cm na cm. skurcze, temp 37,5. niedziela rano brak krwawienia, pochwa czysta. wzielam moje ost 8 tab. 4 tab co 3 h. Niedzile krwawienie, takie geste, czasami ze sluzem przeroczystym, kilka skrzepów. do dzis mam takie mega lekkie krwawienia, w pochwie troche krwi. 
Bylam wczoraj u ginekologa i pani powiedziała ze nie widać pęcherzyka a macica wygląda jakbym była przed okresem plus zgrun=bienia ze sluzem, w ogole nie mowila nic o poronieniu e widzic cos itd. zrobilam BETE dzis i czekam na wynik. ale jestem przeraona, czy ktoras z Was miala tez podobna sytuacje? prosze dajcie znac. Tak bardzo mi pomozecie. BADZMY RAZEM KOBITY!!! Dodam ze pani powiedziala ze jesli jest ciaza to moze byc za mala zeby ja zob na usg dopochwowym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam dziewczyny. Bardo Was prosze o pomoc.
> wedlug kalkulatorow ciazy jestem w 6 tyg ciazy. ( minus dwa tyg ) to bylby 4 tydz. 
> W sobote wzielam ART. 4 tab co trzy godz-3 razy. krwawienie, nie jakies mega ale obfitsze niz miesiaczka, skrzepy dosc takie ok cm na cm. skurcze, temp 37,5. niedziela rano brak krwawienia, pochwa czysta. wzielam moje ost 8 tab. 4 tab co 3 h. Niedzile krwawienie, takie geste, czasami ze sluzem przeroczystym, kilka skrzepów. do dzis mam takie mega lekkie krwawienia, w pochwie troche krwi. 
> Bylam wczoraj u ginekologa i pani powiedziała ze nie widać pęcherzyka a macica wygląda jakbym była przed okresem plus zgrun=bienia ze sluzem, w ogole nie mowila nic o poronieniu e widzic cos itd. zrobilam BETE dzis i czekam na wynik. ale jestem przeraona, czy ktoras z Was miala tez podobna sytuacje? prosze dajcie znac. Tak bardzo mi pomozecie. BADZMY RAZEM KOBITY!!!


Mogla wogole nie widziec pecherzyka bo za mala ciaza. Zrób bete i bd wiedziec. A jak bedzie trzeba powtorz kuracje Arthrotekiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam dziewczyny. Bardo Was prosze o pomoc.
> wedlug kalkulatorow ciazy jestem w 6 tyg ciazy. ( minus dwa tyg ) to bylby 4 tydz. 
> W sobote wzielam ART. 4 tab co trzy godz-3 razy. krwawienie, nie jakies mega ale obfitsze niz miesiaczka, skrzepy dosc takie ok cm na cm. skurcze, temp 37,5. niedziela rano brak krwawienia, pochwa czysta. wzielam moje ost 8 tab. 4 tab co 3 h. Niedzile krwawienie, takie geste, czasami ze sluzem przeroczystym, kilka skrzepów. do dzis mam takie mega lekkie krwawienia, w pochwie troche krwi. 
> Bylam wczoraj u ginekologa i pani powiedziała ze nie widać pęcherzyka a macica wygląda jakbym była przed okresem plus zgrun=bienia ze sluzem, w ogole nie mowila nic o poronieniu e widzic cos itd. zrobilam BETE dzis i czekam na wynik. ale jestem przeraona, czy ktoras z Was miala tez podobna sytuacje? prosze dajcie znac. Tak bardzo mi pomozecie. BADZMY RAZEM KOBITY!!! Dodam ze pani powiedziala ze jesli jest ciaza to moze byc za mala zeby ja zob na usg dopochwowym.


To dokup sb paczke Arthrotecku i powtorz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a moze tak byc ze po prostu przy malej ciazy jest male krwawienie. i wyleciało wszystko ze skrzepami. jest to mozliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a moze tak byc ze po prostu przy malej ciazy jest male krwawienie. i wyleciało wszystko ze skrzepami. jest to mozliwe?


Nie wydaje mi sie. Ja usywalam w 4 tyg i ten zlepek tkanek juz byl spory. Więc raczej ci sie poprostu nie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a moze tak byc ze po prostu przy malej ciazy jest male krwawienie. i wyleciało wszystko ze skrzepami. jest to mozliwe?


Powinnaś oprócz skrzepow coś takiego różowego niczym galaretka widzieć. Ja tak miałam bez tej galaretki i wyszło że nadal ciąża. Dziś o 8 wzięłam już pierwsza dawkę i czekam. Tym razem biorę cytotek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wydaje mi sie. Ja usywalam w 4 tyg i ten zlepek tkanek juz byl spory. Więc raczej ci sie poprostu nie udalo


Nom... Też jestem tego zdania... ze się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napomkne że jestem w 7 tyg. I wtedy byłam od czasu okresu w 6 tyg. I teraz chyba się uda... bo już czuję bóle ... I mam ciut plamienie. A ledwo godz. Temu bralam 1 dawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nom... Też jestem tego zdania... ze się nie udało.


Ja jestem juz mama. Nie moge miec wiecej dzieci-  juz dwa razy przeprowadzalam ab . wiec mysle ze jesli bylo malo krwi i nie wyleciała taka galareta to sie nie udalo. 
I moge polecic pania Wiktorie . w ciagu 2 lat 2razy kupiłam u niej . fajna i pomocna babeczka. Oglasza się tutaj nadal 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz mama. Nie moge miec wiecej dzieci-  juz dwa razy przeprowadzalam ab . wiec mysle ze jesli bylo malo krwi i nie wyleciała taka galareta to sie nie udalo. 
> I moge polecic pania Wiktorie . w ciagu 2 lat 2razy kupiłam u niej . fajna i pomocna babeczka. Oglasza się tutaj nadal 575 823 497



Ja nie polecam nikogo stąd. Też jestem mamą i znalazłam sobie poza netem pomoc. Pewna. Bez żadnych wysyłek i kombinacji oraz stresu. Zresztą ta pani nie pisze że szuka więc proszę zaprzestać siebie reklamowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie polecam nikogo stąd. Też jestem mamą i znalazłam sobie poza netem pomoc. Pewna. Bez żadnych wysyłek i kombinacji oraz stresu. Zresztą ta pani nie pisze że szuka więc proszę zaprzestać siebie reklamowac


Siebie? Jak już to kogos. A co zabronisz mi kogos reklamowac? Jesli jest ktos godny zaufania. Pisze dzwoni i wspiera i mi osobiście. Bardzo pomogla to polecam ja innym - nawet jesli nie chca kupic to samo wsparcie tez oferuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale jeśli ART nie pomógł za pierwszym razem to za drugim pomoże ? trzeba jak dawkować? tak samo? a to krwawienie które mam to czemu jest ? wlasnie mam wrażenie ze zamiast odp konkretnych zostalam zasypana ofertami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zreszta prosze nie wykłócajcie sie, tylko pomagajcie   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale jeśli ART nie pomógł za pierwszym razem to za drugim pomoże ? trzeba jak dawkować? tak samo? a to krwawienie które mam to czemu jest ? wlasnie mam wrażenie ze zamiast odp konkretnych zostalam zasypana ofertami


Mozesz kupic i wziac wieksze dawki . np 3x5szt co 2godziny. Napewno jak juz raz wzielas Arthrotec to musisz to doprowadzic do konca. Jak jest male krwawienie to znaczy ze sie nie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kiedy wziąć ten ART w jakim odstępie czasu? mogę wzziac za dwa tyg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kiedy wziąć ten ART w jakim odstępie czasu? mogę wzziac za dwa tyg ?


Po co chcesz tyle czekać az to bedzie większe i znowu ci się nie uda. Lepiej wziac od razu . Działanie bedzie lepsze- podwójne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jeśli za drugim razem się nie uda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jeśli za drugim razem się nie uda?


Ja brałam tak jak mi pani Wiktoria tlumaczyla i sie udało.  Bralam co 2h i wieksza dawke. Dlatego ja polecilam . ty musisz cos z tym zrobić jak juz zaczelas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jeśli za drugim razem się nie uda?


Zadzwon do niej i sie doradz. Moze cos ci podpowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mogę prosić o numer? Wiem, że muszę to doprowadzić do końca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogę prosić o numer? Wiem, że muszę to doprowadzić do końca.


Ona jest tu polecana. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, zrobiłam beta i mam wynik: 457,20 mIU/ml, w 6 tyg. normą jest 158 – 31795. Oczywiście powtórzę, ale co o tym myślicie? Proszę o jakąś podpowiedź dziewczyny, które mają jakieś doświadczenie. Wydaje mi się mało trochę jak na ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, zrobiłam beta i mam wynik: 457,20 mIU/ml, w 6 tyg. normą jest 158 – 31795. Oczywiście powtórzę, ale co o tym myślicie? Proszę o jakąś podpowiedź dziewczyny, które mają jakieś doświadczenie. Wydaje mi się mało trochę jak na ciążę.


Poprostu zrob za 2 dni i sprawdz czy spada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kiedy wziąć ten ART w jakim odstępie czasu? mogę wzziac za dwa tyg ?


Nie wiem czy tak jak z arth można tak samo stosować co cytotek. Jeśli tak to... Ja mam 1 tabletkę doustnie potem 10 min później 3 doustnie i jedna dopochwowo. Później po 3 godz to samo i potem po 3 następnych 3 tylko doustnie. Ale w związku z tym że u mnie wystąpiło krwawienie po tym jak ta jedna i po 10 min te 3 i jedna do pochwy. To kazała po 3 h nie dawać do pochwy tylko zostawić na sam koniec i wziąść doustnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziwwczyny,chce sie z wami podzielic moja historia. Od czasu kiedy dowiedzialam sie, ze jestem w ciazy dniami i nocami przegladalam fora dotyczace tabletek poronnych i aborcji. Z chlopakiem nie planowalismy drugiego dziecka, poniewaz finanse nam na to nie pozwalaja..wspolnie zdecydowalismy sie by kupic tabletki, wlasnie na tym forum.znalazlam numer do.jednej z Pań,ktora sprzedaje tabletkę RU i arthrotec.  Okazalo sie, że tabletka ru nie byla oryginalna, Pani mowila,ze to zamiennik europejski, ja nieswiadoma uwierzylam jej w to. Gdy przyszla paczka od razu wzielam ta "RU" 24h przed arthroteciem, kontakt mialam z Pania do czasu kiedy podala mi dawnkowanie,później juz bylo echo! ( wszystkie 12 tabl wsadzilam dopochwowo 4tabl co 3h)   gdy nie mialam wsparcia od nikogo znajacego sie na tym zaczelam pisac wlasnie tu i   kobiety mowily,ze to zla dawka i moglam sobie zrobic krzywde i mam kupic kolejna paczke-dlatego, ze po trzeciej dawce zaczelam krwawic wraz z tabletkami, które sie nie rozpuscily,  dwa dni później znalazlam Pania też tutaj na forum,by kupic paczke arthrotecu,  osobiście odebralam sobie tabletki, Pani byla w ciaglym kontakcie ze mna (jezeli ktoras potrzebuje tabletki podam numer kontaktowy tej pani) po 1 dawce wylecialo ze mnie cos galaretkowatego,a po 2 i 3 mialam straszne skurcze lecz prawie wcale nie krwawilam, mialam plamienia (okazalo sie ze sie nie udalo) ... Nie wiedzialam co dalej robic. Poszlam na usg i jednak ciaza byla dalem.  Po tabletkach czulam sie okropnie, okolo trzech dni ciaagle lezalam w lozku, nie mialam sily nic zrobic,krew leciala.jak przy miesiaczce. Właśnie wczoraj minal tydzien od czasu kiedy bralam tabletki,  zaczelam strasznie krwawic, myslalam,ze dostalam krwotoku,pojechalam do szpitala gdy rozebralam sie w gabinecie, chluslo ze mnie mnostwo krwi z wielkimi jak dlon galaretkami. Bol mialam jak  przed porodem, lekarz od razu przyjal mnie na szpital powiedzial, ze wlasnie stracilam dziecko.. mialam zrobiony zabieg..  Dzis juz jestem w domu,  jestem szczesliwa,ze sie udalo.. Choc nie powiem lzy polecialy! Bylam w 7tyg. Zostalo mi 8tabl arthrotecu jesli którejś z Pan beda potrzebne chetnie odsprzedam. Jestem ze Śląska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę ze ktos pisze juz pytania za mnie. Nie prosiłam onumer do Pani Wiktorii. Pani wiktoria chybasobie sama pisze pytania i podaje odp. Poczekam na bete i wtedy zadecyduje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I krwawienie...jest u mnie już... lekkie bóle brzucha i mała biegunka. A przede mną jeszcze 2 dawki. Tak więc wiem że będzie ok z tym dawkowaniem. Aaaa i nasiadowki miałam robić do momentu aż krew ujrze i mam sprzątać latać tu i tam... ruchu dużo  :Smile:  i tak robię...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziwwczyny,chce sie z wami podzielic moja historia. Od czasu kiedy dowiedzialam sie, ze jestem w ciazy dniami i nocami przegladalam fora dotyczace tabletek poronnych i aborcji. Z chlopakiem nie planowalismy drugiego dziecka, poniewaz finanse nam na to nie pozwalaja..wspolnie zdecydowalismy sie by kupic tabletki, wlasnie na tym forum.znalazlam numer do.jednej z Pań,ktora sprzedaje tabletkę RU i arthrotec.  Okazalo sie, że tabletka ru nie byla oryginalna, Pani mowila,ze to zamiennik europejski, ja nieswiadoma uwierzylam jej w to. Gdy przyszla paczka od razu wzielam ta "RU" 24h przed arthroteciem, kontakt mialam z Pania do czasu kiedy podala mi dawnkowanie,później juz bylo echo! ( wszystkie 12 tabl wsadzilam dopochwowo 4tabl co 3h)   gdy nie mialam wsparcia od nikogo znajacego sie na tym zaczelam pisac wlasnie tu i   kobiety mowily,ze to zla dawka i moglam sobie zrobic krzywde i mam kupic kolejna paczke-dlatego, ze po trzeciej dawce zaczelam krwawic wraz z tabletkami, które sie nie rozpuscily,  dwa dni później znalazlam Pania też tutaj na forum,by kupic paczke arthrotecu,  osobiście odebralam sobie tabletki, Pani byla w ciaglym kontakcie ze mna (jezeli ktoras potrzebuje tabletki podam numer kontaktowy tej pani) po 1 dawce wylecialo ze mnie cos galaretkowatego,a po 2 i 3 mialam straszne skurcze lecz prawie wcale nie krwawilam, mialam plamienia (okazalo sie ze sie nie udalo) ... Nie wiedzialam co dalej robic. Poszlam na usg i jednak ciaza byla dalem.  Po tabletkach czulam sie okropnie, okolo trzech dni ciaagle lezalam w lozku, nie mialam sily nic zrobic,krew leciala.jak przy miesiaczce. Właśnie wczoraj minal tydzien od czasu kiedy bralam tabletki,  zaczelam strasznie krwawic, myslalam,ze dostalam krwotoku,pojechalam do szpitala gdy rozebralam sie w gabinecie, chluslo ze mnie mnostwo krwi z wielkimi jak dlon galaretkami. Bol mialam jak  przed porodem, lekarz od razu przyjal mnie na szpital powiedzial, ze wlasnie stracilam dziecko.. mialam zrobiony zabieg..  Dzis juz jestem w domu,  jestem szczesliwa,ze sie udalo.. Choc nie powiem lzy polecialy! Bylam w 7tyg. Zostalo mi 8tabl arthrotecu jesli którejś z Pan beda potrzebne chetnie odsprzedam. Jestem ze Śląska.


Mogę dostać namiar, maila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę dostać namiar, maila?


Asiuuleek@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę dostać namiar, maila?


Juz ta sama historie czytałam tu na forum. a przesledzialam je dokładnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz ta sama historie czytałam tu na forum. a przesledzialam je dokładnie



Aha czyli myslisz, ze nie mam co robic i pisac  glupoty  na forum. Kobieto ogarnij sie........!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aha czyli myslisz, ze nie mam co robic i pisac  glupoty  na forum. Kobieto ogarnij sie........!!!


Ja tez uwazam ze twija historia to sciema

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez uwazam ze twija historia to sciema



Nawet przez chwile nie pomyślałabym, ze taka bedzie wasza odpowiedź, jestem w szoku... Ale ok.. Wcale nie musicie wierzyc..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mowie ze ściema tylko ze taka historie juz gdzies na forum widziałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mowie ze ściema tylko ze taka historie juz gdzies na forum widziałam


    Czyli ściema :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc bralam arthrotec(tylko 8) w 5 tygodniu ciazy.. bylo malo krwi, raz polecialo kilka skrzepow i cos przezroczystego i nic wiecej.. po tym od razu przestaly bolec piersi.. dzis mija 8. tydzien ja czuje sie spiaca cale dnie, oslabiona i mam dziwny zapach z pochwy.. nie sprawdzilam testem cxy sie udalo, jest mozliwosc ze to nadal we mnie jest i ciaza sie rozwija...?


Tez tak mialam i okazalo sie ze poronilam ale zostalo mi puste jajo plodowe. Idz do lekarza jak najszybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli ściema


Jestem na forum.na bierzaco od jakis trzech tyg i wszystko z dnia na dzien opisywalam tu moze dlatego slyszalyscie juz podobne historie,  teraz opisalam to od poczatku do konca, przykro mi ze jestescie takie dziwne kobitki,  myślicie,ze sobie z dupy to wzielam.. Ogolnie dziekuje wam za wsparcie w tych trudnych chwilach,twraz juz pewnie nie bede tu tak czesto, ale niwkiedy wejde napisze a moze komus doradze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem na forum.na bierzaco od jakis trzech tyg i wszystko z dnia na dzien opisywalam tu moze dlatego slyszalyscie juz podobne historie,  teraz opisalam to od poczatku do konca, przykro mi ze jestescie takie dziwne kobitki,  myślicie,ze sobie z dupy to wzielam.. Ogolnie dziekuje wam za wsparcie w tych trudnych chwilach,twraz juz pewnie nie bede tu tak czesto, ale niwkiedy wejde napisze a moze komus doradze


nie daj sie glupim komentarzom :d

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moge zrobic bete jutro choc robilam wczoraj- zeby zanotowac spadek lub wzrost. ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc bralam arthrotec(tylko 8) w 5 tygodniu ciazy.. bylo malo krwi, raz polecialo kilka skrzepow i cos przezroczystego i nic wiecej.. po tym od razu przestaly bolec piersi.. dzis mija 8. tydzien ja czuje sie spiaca cale dnie, oslabiona i mam dziwny zapach z pochwy.. nie sprawdzilam testem cxy sie udalo, jest mozliwosc ze to nadal we mnie jest i ciaza sie rozwija...?



nie mam na razie jak isc po test :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy moge zrobic bete jutro choc robilam wczoraj- zeby zanotowac spadek lub wzrost. ?


tzn robilam dzis i czy jutro moze mi cos powiedziec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ona jest tu polecana. 575 823 497


uwaga oszustka 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwaga oszustka 575 823 497


sama sie polecasz oszustko i sobie wpisy robisz uwaga oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
> Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
> Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
> lub mail wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl


sama sie polecasz oszustko i sobie wpisy robisz uwaga oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś miała tak straszne bóle z kręgosłupa przy poronieniu ??? Zaraz zejde z tego świata tak mi daje w kręgosłup.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś miała tak straszne bóle z kręgosłupa przy poronieniu ??? Zaraz zejde z tego świata tak mi daje w kręgosłup.


To sa bole krzyzowe. Przy porodzie niektore kobiety tez je maja. Przejdzie jak poronisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak jakas dziewczyna z Poznania i okolic jest chetna to moge pomoc i zalatwic recepte od pewnego lekarza. Odemnie wzial 100 zl za recepte. Do tego art 50 daje 150 i dla mnie 50.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sama sie polecasz oszustko i sobie wpisy robisz uwaga oszustka


Nie badz smieszna moja droga: ) nigdy nikogo nie oszukalam . wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci wiec jak mialabym to zrobic ? W środku oryginalne opakowanie pfizer bialo- niebieskie. 2  blistry i ulotka. 
Tylko jakis zazdrosny handlarz moze mnie tu oczernić: ) zalosne naprawde.
Jest pare juz zadowolonych dziewczyn. .a jakas pani nie ma klientek i wyzywa sie poprostu na mnie  :Smile:  wylej zale gdzies indziej handlaro  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Magd

Witam chcialabym wam opowiedziec "swoja historie" . przegladalam to forum od kilku tygodni odkupilam stad nawet cale opakowanie tabletek org. Art. Bardzo dlugo zwlekalam balam sie poniewaz partner zostawil mnie z tym sama cos w stylu chcesz to bierz nie chcesz nie bierz . gdy zapytalam czy bedzie wtedy przy mnie odmowil mi bo bal sie ze cos mi sie stanie.. Ale juz nie wazne. Od poczatku ciazy czulam sie okropnie codziennie bole glowy wymioty i najgrosze zawroty glowy przy kazdorazowym wstawaniu. Wczoraj zdecydowalam sie na wziecie tabletek (11tc) rozkroilam pierwsze 4 tabletki wyciagnelam rdzen no i pod jezyk wydawalo mi sie tego tak strasznie duzo ze wylatywalo mi spod jezyka trzymalam 20 min w miedzyczasie lekko z dwa razy polknelam troszeczke sliny i czulam ze tez ten lek nagle odruch wymiotny okropne dreszcze i lekki bol brzucha wyplulam wrecz wszystko na plytki  pobieglam do wc i odrazu wymioty wyrzygalam wszystko co zjadlam od rana czulam sie fatalnie myslalam ze umre bol brzucha byl tak okropny ze lezalam na podlodze i nie mialam sily wstac do tego doszedl bol krzyza wzielam po chwili ibuprom nie pomoglo to nastepny .pozniej bol tak sie nasilil ze wzielam dwie nospy po 2 godzinach bol duzo sie zmniejszyl lecz ciagle bolalo nie mialam krwawienia ani nic. o 18 wstalam z lozka totalnie wycienczona gdy poprosilam partnera aby pojechal ze mna po tabletki przeciwb i witaminy stwierdzil ze wygladam jak zombie blada jak sciana wory pod oczami jednak czulam sie troche lepiej bol brzucha juz na ten moment lekki i czulam go caly wieczor kolo 21 polecialo troszke krwi po stosunku wylecialo juz troche wiecej zasnelam rano obudzilam sie z zakrwawiona podpaska ale bardzo lekko krwawilam od 6 dzis przy oddawaniu moczu tak to nie. Dzis zastanawialam sie nad ponownym przyjeciem tabletek (skoro juz zaczelam)  ale stwierdzilam ze tym razem rozpuszcze je sobie w kieliszku z odrobina wody jednak bardzo obawialam sie ze znow bede cierpiec tak jak wczoraj wiec wylalam te 'zawiesine' stwierdzilam ze zrobie to wieczorem by zasnac. (Zostalo mi 12 tabl z opakowania) jednak gdy tak teraz lezalam poczulam wieksze klucie niz dotychczas odczulam potrzebe siku czulam ze cos polecialo na bielizne usiadlam na wc zauwazylam ze to niewielka krew i nagle chlup cos sie zeslizglo nie do konca wiedzialam co sie stalo spojrzalam doslownie na sek wydaje mi ze byl to zarodek byl dosc duzy podluzny caly czerwony i oczywiscie krew lunela nie wiem czy to to ale brzuch boli nadal jutro z rana ide do gin. Nie wiem co o tym myslec czy mozliwe ze faktycznie  doszlo do poronienia przy prawie zerowej dawce??? Pozdr.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie badz smieszna moja droga: ) nigdy nikogo nie oszukalam . wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci wiec jak mialabym to zrobic ? W środku oryginalne opakowanie pfizer bialo- niebieskie. 2  blistry i ulotka. 
> Tylko jakis zazdrosny handlarz moze mnie tu oczernić: ) zalosne naprawde.
> Jest pare juz zadowolonych dziewczyn. .a jakas pani nie ma klientek i wyzywa sie poprostu na mnie  wylej zale gdzies indziej handlaro



Ludzie tu sa tak wredni,ze az sie nie chce tego czytac.  Szanujcie sie kobiety!  Ile wy macie lat, albo mi sie wydaje, albo tu sa na tym forum zawistne niedojrzale małolaty!!!!! ........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam chcialabym wam opowiedziec "swoja historie" . przegladalam to forum od kilku tygodni odkupilam stad nawet cale opakowanie tabletek org. Art. Bardzo dlugo zwlekalam balam sie poniewaz partner zostawil mnie z tym sama cos w stylu chcesz to bierz nie chcesz nie bierz . gdy zapytalam czy bedzie wtedy przy mnie odmowil mi bo bal sie ze cos mi sie stanie.. Ale juz nie wazne. Od poczatku ciazy czulam sie okropnie codziennie bole glowy wymioty i najgrosze zawroty glowy przy kazdorazowym wstawaniu. Wczoraj zdecydowalam sie na wziecie tabletek (11tc) rozkroilam pierwsze 4 tabletki wyciagnelam rdzen no i pod jezyk wydawalo mi sie tego tak strasznie duzo ze wylatywalo mi spod jezyka trzymalam 20 min w miedzyczasie lekko z dwa razy polknelam troszeczke sliny i czulam ze tez ten lek nagle odruch wymiotny okropne dreszcze i lekki bol brzucha wyplulam wrecz wszystko na plytki  pobieglam do wc i odrazu wymioty wyrzygalam wszystko co zjadlam od rana czulam sie fatalnie myslalam ze umre bol brzucha byl tak okropny ze lezalam na podlodze i nie mialam sily wstac do tego doszedl bol krzyza wzielam po chwili ibuprom nie pomoglo to nastepny .pozniej bol tak sie nasilil ze wzielam dwie nospy po 2 godzinach bol duzo sie zmniejszyl lecz ciagle bolalo nie mialam krwawienia ani nic. o 18 wstalam z lozka totalnie wycienczona gdy poprosilam partnera aby pojechal ze mna po tabletki przeciwb i witaminy stwierdzil ze wygladam jak zombie blada jak sciana wory pod oczami jednak czulam sie troche lepiej bol brzucha juz na ten moment lekki i czulam go caly wieczor kolo 21 polecialo troszke krwi po stosunku wylecialo juz troche wiecej zasnelam rano obudzilam sie z zakrwawiona podpaska ale bardzo lekko krwawilam od 6 dzis przy oddawaniu moczu tak to nie. Dzis zastanawialam sie nad ponownym przyjeciem tabletek (skoro juz zaczelam)  ale stwierdzilam ze tym razem rozpuszcze je sobie w kieliszku z odrobina wody jednak bardzo obawialam sie ze znow bede cierpiec tak jak wczoraj wiec wylalam te 'zawiesine' stwierdzilam ze zrobie to wieczorem by zasnac. (Zostalo mi 12 tabl z opakowania) jednak gdy tak teraz lezalam poczulam wieksze klucie niz dotychczas odczulam potrzebe siku czulam ze cos polecialo na bielizne usiadlam na wc zauwazylam ze to niewielka krew i nagle chlup cos sie zeslizglo nie do konca wiedzialam co sie stalo spojrzalam doslownie na sek wydaje mi ze byl to zarodek byl dosc duzy podluzny caly czerwony i oczywiscie krew lunela nie wiem czy to to ale brzuch boli nadal jutro z rana ide do gin. Nie wiem co o tym myslec czy mozliwe ze faktycznie  doszlo do poronienia przy prawie zerowej dawce??? Pozdr.


Jakiej zerowej dawce? Skoro trzymałaś to pod językiem to część tabletek wchłonęło się pod językiem przez śluzówkę więc zwymiotowanie nie spowodowało usunięcia leku z organizmu to jest raczej proste do ogarnięcia. Lek prawdopodobnie zaczął działać i do tego ten STOSUNEK (jeśli dobrze zrozumiałam) po tak wielkim cierpieniu (hahaha sorry, ale nieco komiczne lub tragiczne, żenujące jak kto woli), wszystko to mgłao faktycznie spowodować poronienie. Zrobisz jak uważasz ja jednak odoradzami wizytę u lekarza aby wszystko było jasne czy dalej jesteś w ciązy, a dopiero  ewentualne powtarzanie przygody z tabetkami oczywiście potem STOSUNEK  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam dziewczyny. Bardo Was prosze o pomoc.
> wedlug kalkulatorow ciazy jestem w 6 tyg ciazy. ( minus dwa tyg ) to bylby 4 tydz. 
> W sobote wzielam ART. 4 tab co trzy godz-3 razy. krwawienie, nie jakies mega ale obfitsze niz miesiaczka, skrzepy dosc takie ok cm na cm. skurcze, temp 37,5. niedziela rano brak krwawienia, pochwa czysta. wzielam moje ost 8 tab. 4 tab co 3 h. Niedzile krwawienie, takie geste, czasami ze sluzem przeroczystym, kilka skrzepów. do dzis mam takie mega lekkie krwawienia, w pochwie troche krwi. 
> Bylam wczoraj u ginekologa i pani powiedziała ze nie widać pęcherzyka a macica wygląda jakbym była przed okresem plus zgrun=bienia ze sluzem, w ogole nie mowila nic o poronieniu e widzic cos itd. zrobilam BETE dzis i czekam na wynik. ale jestem przeraona, czy ktoras z Was miala tez podobna sytuacje? prosze dajcie znac. Tak bardzo mi pomozecie. BADZMY RAZEM KOBITY!!! Dodam ze pani powiedziala ze jesli jest ciaza to moze byc za mala zeby ja zob na usg dopochwowym.


Dziewczyny doradźcie, 15 min temu zaczną mnie bolec brzuch jak przy okresie zaczęłam mocniej krwawić niz przed ost dwa dni. Sa skrzepy tez. Czy cos ruszyło? Powtarzam jutro betę ale moze któraś z Was tak miała ?

----------


## Magd

> Jakiej zerowej dawce? Skoro trzymałaś to pod językiem to część tabletek wchłonęło się pod językiem przez śluzówkę więc zwymiotowanie nie spowodowało usunięcia leku z organizmu to jest raczej proste do ogarnięcia. Lek prawdopodobnie zaczął działać i do tego ten STOSUNEK (jeśli dobrze zrozumiałam) po tak wielkim cierpieniu (hahaha sorry, ale nieco komiczne lub tragiczne, żenujące jak kto woli), wszystko to mgłao faktycznie spowodować poronienie. Zrobisz jak uważasz ja jednak odoradzami wizytę u lekarza aby wszystko było jasne czy dalej jesteś w ciązy, a dopiero  ewentualne powtarzanie przygody z tabetkami oczywiście potem STOSUNEK


A czy to jakis grzech ze byl stosunek? Poczytaj sobie watek od samego poczatku te kilkaset stron wstecz dziewczyny wyraznie pisaly ze stosunek przyspiesza , mimo iz wtedy nie ma sie na niego ochoty . bol mialam taki okropny jakbys umiala czytac przez 2 godziny co bylo od 11-13  . napisalam PRAWIE zerowej poniewaz jedna dawka to 4 tabletki dla twojej wiadomosci nie wchlonelo sie nawet pol z tego :-) caly zabieg 3x4 tabletki dziewczyny pisza ze po 3 razy tak braly takie dawki i nic . nie wiesz co przeszlam. I bardzo milo ze zamiast wsparcia i zrozumienia dostaje odzew smiechu:-) to forum w ostatnim czasie faktycznie stalo sie dnem . Dziekuje i mimo wszystko pozdrawiam wiecej tu nie zajrze napewno :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja już parę razy tu odpisywałam swoją sytuację dokładnie to iż wzięłam dwa tygodnie temu art.(troszkę pokombinowalam z dawkowanie)  i po 9 dniach krwawienie i w ten dzień co zaczęło się krwawienie ni z tego ni z owego poleciały skrzepy pierwsze taki długi z 4cm a potem większy tylko że w nim była mała bezbarwna, może bardziej biała kulka z 1cm może 2 cm potem jeszcze ze trzy małe skrzepy i wzięłam znowu 12 tab art. tak jak się należy żeby wszystko się oczyścilo krwawienie trwało dzień a teraz lekkie plamienie 3 dzień. Ale raczej jestem dobrej myśli chociaż bardzo bolą mnie plecy u dołu. Martwi mnie troszkę słabe krwawienie ale poczekam z tydzień może więcej i zrobię test. Piszę bardziej w takiej sprawie że posiadam numer telefonu do pani od której kupowałam tabletki chyba Patrycja (numer z internetu chyba że strony oglaszamy)  jeżeli komuś zależy na czasie to tylko dzwonić do niej wysyła w 24h i na drugi dzień już są, kupowałam u niej 2 razy raz 12 tab./120zl +kw a potem 20 tab./200 zł +kw i spuściła mi jeszcze 10 zl wysyła kurierem DHL i daje na drugi dzień z samego rana numer do kuriera żeby sobie zadzwonić i zapytać np. kiedy będzie pod domem czy tam gdzieś (można się z nim umówić poza swoją miejscowością, ja tak robilam)  więc jeśli ktoś chce i zależy mu na czasie to bardzo proszę to jest numer 786 809 299 i cieszę się że mogłam komuś powódź. Ja mam nadzieje ze mi się udało odezwę się tu jeszcze wrazie gdyby mi się nie udało ale mam nadzieję że jest dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja już parę razy tu odpisywałam swoją sytuację dokładnie to iż wzięłam dwa tygodnie temu art.(troszkę pokombinowalam z dawkowanie)  i po 9 dniach krwawienie i w ten dzień co zaczęło się krwawienie ni z tego ni z owego poleciały skrzepy pierwsze taki długi z 4cm a potem większy tylko że w nim była mała bezbarwna, może bardziej biała kulka z 1cm może 2 cm potem jeszcze ze trzy małe skrzepy i wzięłam znowu 12 tab art. tak jak się należy żeby wszystko się oczyścilo krwawienie trwało dzień a teraz lekkie plamienie 3 dzień. Ale raczej jestem dobrej myśli chociaż bardzo bolą mnie plecy u dołu. Martwi mnie troszkę słabe krwawienie ale poczekam z tydzień może więcej i zrobię test. Piszę bardziej w takiej sprawie że posiadam numer telefonu do pani od której kupowałam tabletki chyba Patrycja (numer z internetu chyba że strony oglaszamy)  jeżeli komuś zależy na czasie to tylko dzwonić do niej wysyła w 24h i na drugi dzień już są, kupowałam u niej 2 razy raz 12 tab./120zl +kw a potem 20 tab./200 zł +kw i spuściła mi jeszcze 10 zl wysyła kurierem DHL i daje na drugi dzień z samego rana numer do kuriera żeby sobie zadzwonić i zapytać np. kiedy będzie pod domem czy tam gdzieś (można się z nim umówić poza swoją miejscowością, ja tak robilam)  więc jeśli ktoś chce i zależy mu na czasie to bardzo proszę to jest numer 786 809 299 i cieszę się że mogłam komuś powódź. Ja mam nadzieje ze mi się udało odezwę się tu jeszcze wrazie gdyby mi się nie udało ale mam nadzieję że jest dobrze


Dodam jeszcze że to był około 5tc. A od zapłodnienia podejrzewam że 2tc. albo 3tc.Mysle cały czas co to mogłabyc ta kuleczka i to mi nie daje spokoju

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 tabletek arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie Arthrotec zwyklego . z polskiej apteki z paragonem na zyczenie . w środku 20 tabletek ulotka. Moge zdjęcia wyslac . Moge wyslac kurierem lub poczta. Sprawdzenie zawartosci oczywiście możliwe.  
Pozdrawiam informacje na moim mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestancie klamac .brak klientów sie klania i oczerniacie uczciwych ludzi . wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci- ludzie widza co jest w środku! Zwykly polski Arthrotec firmy pfizer. Zapakowany w oryginalne blistryb.z ulotka. Nigdy nie wyslalam luzem jak mnie tu oczerniaja ;/ Więc jak moglabym kogos oszukac?? Zainteresowanym wysylam zdjecia.z data imieniem itp. Zadna paczka do mnie nie wróciła. Caly czas mam kontakt z kupujacym .
Kupujacy polecaja mnie innym . wiec jesli ktos szuka uczciwego posiadacza Arthrotecu i nie wierzy w te klamstwa wrednych handlarzy to prosze moj nr 575 823 497 i mail. Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec najchętniej z odbiorem osobistym we Wrocławiu. Proszę o kontakt na adres Karolina.Nowa@WP.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny polecicie kogoś sprawdzonego od Arthrotec u?   Polecana tutaj p.Ania ma ciagle wyłączony telefon. Najchętniej Wrocław, ale w ostatecznośći może być wysyłka ze sprawdzenie zawartości.  Pomóżcie proszę.  Boje się zamawiać z ogłaszamy. Wyzej podałam stary maile,  nie pamiętam do niego hasła.  Karolinaolina@Onet. Pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny polecicie kogoś sprawdzonego od Arthrotec u?   Polecana tutaj p.Ania ma ciagle wyłączony telefon. Najchętniej Wrocław, ale w ostatecznośći może być wysyłka ze sprawdzenie zawartości.  Pomóżcie proszę.  Boje się zamawiać z ogłaszamy. Wyzej podałam stary maile,  nie pamiętam do niego hasła.  Karolinaolina@Onet. Pl


Tamta pani wysyla podobno tanie perfumy . Dziewczyny pisały o tym kilkanascie stron do tylu. Odezwij sie do pani Wiktorii . ona jest sprawdzonabprzez wiele osob

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wpisaniu numeru p.Wiktorii w Google wyświetlają się posty bardziej ostrzegające niż polecające. Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Pania z numerem 601655656,spoko kobitka,jak czegos nie wiesz wytlumaczy i najważniejsze,ze mozna sie kontaktowac kiedy  tego potrzebujesz. Polecam dziewczyny!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po wpisaniu numeru p.Wiktorii w Google wyświetlają się posty bardziej ostrzegające niż polecające. Karolina


Ludzie inteligentni i spostrzegawczy ( nikogo nie probuje obrazic)od razu zauwaza ze po kazdym moim wpisie ze sprzedam arthrotec pojawia się zaraz wpis jakiejs wrednej handlary ktora mnie obraza...po co to robisz ? Tak bardzo zazdrościsz ze panie do mnie pisza ? Pisza bo zadna z nich nie zostala oszukana ! Pisza bo im doradzam pomagam i wspieram . i to handlarzy tak bardzo chyba boli.
Wysylam zdjęcia z nr tel mailami datami ...wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.  Arthrotec z opakowaniu w blistrach z ulotka . 
Jak mialabym kogos oszukac ??? 
Te oskarzenia sa poprostu smieszne .... 
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl .- wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie inteligentni i spostrzegawczy ( nikogo nie probuje obrazic)od razu zauwaza ze po kazdym moim wpisie ze sprzedam arthrotec pojawia się zaraz wpis jakiejs wrednej handlary ktora mnie obraza...po co to robisz ? Tak bardzo zazdrościsz ze panie do mnie pisza ? Pisza bo zadna z nich nie zostala oszukana ! Pisza bo im doradzam pomagam i wspieram . i to handlarzy tak bardzo chyba boli.
> Wysylam zdjęcia z nr tel mailami datami ...wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.  Arthrotec z opakowaniu w blistrach z ulotka . 
> Jak mialabym kogos oszukac ??? 
> Te oskarzenia sa poprostu smieszne .... 
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl .- wiktoria.


- aa.. Zgodzilam sie 2 razy nawet na odbior osobisty... Panie jechaly do mnie kawal drogi dostaly oryginalne paczki blistry z data waznosci nr serii i ulotki w srodku. Jedna chciala paragon na potwierdzenie i tez go otrzymala. - je tez niby oszukalam ? 
Nie rozumiem jak mozna kogos tak oczerniac bezpodstawnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby ktos szukal arthrotecu to mam 1 opakowanie.  Zwykly arthrotec.  Wzielam 1opakowanie - wystraszylan sie ze nie zadzialalo i po 2 dniach zamowilam drugie . no i niepotrzebnie bo zanim doszło juz bylo po wszystkim .wiec sprzedam cale 20szt . kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

A co do p.wiktorii - kupilam od niej . paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 24godzinna. I tak jak pani pisze byla ulotka i oryginalna paczka.wiec ja ja moge szczerze polecic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM MAM NA SPORZEDANIE ARTHROTEC, CAŁE OPAKOWANIE 20 TAB ZA 160 ZŁ, PRZESYŁKA Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ORAZ ŚLEDZENIA KIEDY BĘDZIE. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po arth wystapilo krwawienie, ale delikatnie i trwało 1 dzien i teraz lekkie brązowe plamienie, co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po arth wystapilo krwawienie, ale delikatnie i trwało 1 dzien i teraz lekkie brązowe plamienie, co robic?


Powtorz bo sie nie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotec i cytotec orginalne mogę zrobić zdjęcie wysłać MMS na meila mogę pomóc doradzić pisz lub dzwoń lizak18@onet.pl 570 099 075 śląsk okolice katowic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam panią o numerze tel 570 099 075 doradzi pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podjelam probe przy 5 tygodniu ciazy... niestety jak Dzisiaj sie okazalo... nieudana. nadchodzi 9 tc...
bylam pewna ze udalo sie: skrzepy, cos przezroczystego, mocne skurcze... ustal bol podbrzusza i piersi.. wtedy ledwo widoczna kreska, teraz dwie kreski maksymalnie widoczne.. brak srodkow na tabletki.. jakies rady?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos na terenie warszawy zgodzi sie na odbior osobisty, odkupię tabletki arthrotec. Chetni prosze o cytowanie tego posta z danymi kontakowymi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podjelam probe przy 5 tygodniu ciazy... niestety jak Dzisiaj sie okazalo... nieudana. nadchodzi 9 tc...
> bylam pewna ze udalo sie: skrzepy, cos przezroczystego, mocne skurcze... ustal bol podbrzusza i piersi.. wtedy ledwo widoczna kreska, teraz dwie kreski maksymalnie widoczne.. brak srodkow na tabletki.. jakies rady?


Kupuj tabletki i dzialaj ! Bo urodzisz kaleke albo roslinke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny polecicie kogoś sprawdzonego od Arthrotec u?   Polecana tutaj p.Ania ma ciagle wyłączony telefon. Najchętniej Wrocław, ale w ostatecznośći może być wysyłka ze sprawdzenie zawartości.  Pomóżcie proszę.  Boje się zamawiać z ogłaszamy. Wyzej podałam stary maile,  nie pamiętam do niego hasła.  Karolinaolina@Onet. Pl


posiadam numer telefonu do pani od której kupowałam tabletki chyba Patrycja (numer z internetu chyba że strony oglaszamy) jeżeli komuś zależy na czasie to tylko dzwonić do niej wysyła w 24h i na drugi dzień już są, kupowałam u niej 2 razy raz 12 tab./120zl +kw a potem 20 tab./200 zł +kw i spuściła mi jeszcze 10 zl wysyła kurierem DHL i daje na drugi dzień z samego rana numer do kuriera żeby sobie zadzwonić i zapytać np. kiedy będzie pod domem czy tam gdzieś (można się z nim umówić poza swoją miejscowością, ja tak robilam) więc jeśli ktoś chce i zależy mu na czasie to bardzo proszę to jest numer 786 809 299. Pisałam o tym wyżej. Mi pomogły i to nie jest żaden ginekolog tylko pani która poprostu tylko sprzedaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po arth wystapilo krwawienie, ale delikatnie i trwało 1 dzien i teraz lekkie brązowe plamienie, co robic?


Jeżeli wczesny tydzień to radziłbym poczekać u mnie zadziałał po 9 dniach, tez miałam plamienie właśnie 9 dni potem wszystko wyleciało a teraz mam normalny okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam numer telefonu do pani od której kupowałam tabletki chyba Patrycja (numer z internetu chyba że strony oglaszamy) jeżeli komuś zależy na czasie to tylko dzwonić do niej wysyła w 24h i na drugi dzień już są, kupowałam u niej 2 razy raz 12 tab./120zl +kw a potem 20 tab./200 zł +kw i spuściła mi jeszcze 10 zl wysyła kurierem DHL i daje na drugi dzień z samego rana numer do kuriera żeby sobie zadzwonić i zapytać np. kiedy będzie pod domem czy tam gdzieś (można się z nim umówić poza swoją miejscowością, ja tak robilam) więc jeśli ktoś chce i zależy mu na czasie to bardzo proszę to jest numer 786 809 299. Pisałam o tym wyżej. Mi pomogły i to nie jest żaden ginekolog tylko pani która poprostu tylko sprzedaje


Taktak i ty siedzisz i ja bezinteresownie kolejny raz reklamujesz ? Kolejna reklama handlarza... I po co tak klamiesz? Powiedz ze ty jestes ta patrycja i sprzedajesz i po sprawie a nie wymyslasz niestworzone historie...masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli wczesny tydzień to radziłbym poczekać u mnie zadziałał po 9 dniach, tez miałam plamienie właśnie 9 dni potem wszystko wyleciało a teraz mam normalny okres


Jak jestes po 6 tygodniu to juz nie możesz czekac tylko sie spiesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taktak i ty siedzisz i ja bezinteresownie kolejny raz reklamujesz ? Kolejna reklama handlarza... I po co tak klamiesz? Powiedz ze ty jestes ta patrycja i sprzedajesz i po sprawie a nie wymyslasz niestworzone historie...masakra


No kurcze co? Pisałam już kilka postów nawet ktoś opieprzyl mnie ze źle dawkuje sama dopiero kupowałam. Ja nikogo nie reklamuje poprostu jak widzę różne posty to chce pomóc bo 2 tygodnie temu też tak samo szukałam i nikt mnie nie oszukał teraz chce pomóc innym. Nie jestem samolubem jakimś że ja sobie znalazłam to i niech inni sobie znajdą. Nie, nie tedy droga chciałam tylko pomoc. Nawet nie pomyślałam że ktoś to odbierze za reklamę sory.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jestes po 6 tygodniu to juz nie możesz czekac tylko sie spiesz


Dokladnie. Ja byłam w czwartym to czekałam bo myślałam że to za wcześnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupuj tabletki i dzialaj ! Bo urodzisz kaleke albo roslinke


Po co jej mącisz handlaro w głowie!!! Ona powinna iść najpierw do lekarza bo być moze nosi martwego zarodka lub jednak jest w ciązy, skoro test wychodzi pozytywnie mimo takiego krawienia itd, ale wszystko się wyjaśni po badaniu i USG dopiero wtedy będzie działać jeśli będzie taka potrzeba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeżeli zamawiacie tabletki to pamiętajcie żaden DHL czy inny kurier tylko PicTures Polska ma opcje ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata nie dajcie się naciągać zamawiajcie przesyłki tylko z ta opcją

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeżeli zamawiacie tabletki to pamiętajcie żaden DHL czy inny kurier tylko PicTures Polska ma opcje ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata nie dajcie się naciągać zamawiajcie przesyłki tylko z ta opcją


Poprawka Poczta Polska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupuj tabletki i dzialaj ! Bo urodzisz kaleke albo roslinke


Zgłoś sie do women Help women dzis po opłaceniu zestawu zrezygnowałam bo wyniki bety mam spadające.prosilam by dały zestaw komuś bez funduszy. Miła i szybka konsultacja oraz wszystkie info. Odpisują szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeżeli zamawiacie tabletki to pamiętajcie żaden DHL czy inny kurier tylko PicTures Polska ma opcje ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata nie dajcie się naciągać zamawiajcie przesyłki tylko z ta opcją


Ale mącisz w głowach dziewczynom ja dostałam DHLem i nikt mnie nie oszukał. Masz już jakąś obsesję na punkcie tych oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny. UDAŁO SIe!
Dwie strony temu pytałam Was o poradę, niektóre pisały ze sie nie udało bo wszystko na to wskazywało, gdzies czytałam ze art lubi płatać figle i działa z opóźnieniem, nawet nie sądziłam ze to możliwe a jednak, trafiło na mnie. 
Większość osób która mi radziła to zapewne panie sprzedające jedna nawet kazała mi wziac drugie opakowanie 5 tab co 2 h !!!
Całe szczęście udało Ki sie zakupić bez problemu od jednej z pan na tym formu 3 opakowania bez żądny problemów! I całe szczęście trafiłam tez na kobietę ze strony masz wybór która  była Mi tak pomocna jak nikt. 
Ona kazała po 20 tab poczekać zrobic betę i wtedy działać jeśli sie nie uda, kategorycznie zabraniając brania leku 5 tab co 2 h, chyba ze chciałabym sie przekręcić. Wszysko spokojnie. Wiec dziewczyny działające spokojnie szukajcie pomocy właśnie na takich portalach jak masz wybór, women Help women. Kontak myslam ze bedzie na zasadzie olewu masz zestaw to spadaj ale jestem miłe zaskoczona. Sa pytania z ich strony jak sie czuje i ciągła pomoc. 
Nie słuchajcie gadania zeby sie faszerować nie wiadomo ile bo sobie zaszkodzicie. Ja brałam za pierwszym razie tak jak wszyskie 4 X 3 co 3 h i na drugi dzień bo nie było krwawienia 4 x2 w odstępie co 3 h. 
Moze to brzydko zabrzmi do całości ale mam art który nie użyje a miałam gdyby neta nie spała ale przed chwila nawet z diagnostyki zadzwonili ze mam dość duzy spadek. 
Jakbyście miała jakieś pytania piszcie na maila margaret468@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ważna rzecz macie tez profil na fb. Kobiety w sieci. Tam wam tez pomga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale mącisz w głowach dziewczynom ja dostałam DHLem i nikt mnie nie oszukał. Masz już jakąś obsesję na punkcie tych oszustów


Może i nikt cię nie oszukał ale po co ryzykowne pamiętajcie tylko poczta Polska ma sprawdzenie zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda firma kurierska rownież, przy kurierze jeśli np martwimy sie ze jest uszkodzona itd

----------


## zuzulek

Witam, czy wystarczy wziąć sam Arthrotec żeby doszło do poronienia ?

----------


## zuzulek

Jak stosowałaś? sam ART?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak stosowałaś? sam ART?


   3 razy po 4 co 3 godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 razy po 4 co 3 godziny.


Widzę, że koleżanka bardzo pomocna za wiele nie nie chciało jej się napisać lub też ma tak małą wiedzę. 
Arthrotec stosuje się tak 3 tabletki ( co 4 godziny) trzeba rozkroić delikatnie i wyjąć rdzeń, a następnie go wyrzucić. Resztę zaaplikować sobie pod język i trzymać 30 minut, po tym czasie jeśli się coś nie rozpuściło można połknąć. Dlaczego wypluwamy rdzeń, a mianowicie dlatego, iż jest to składnik o nazwie diclofenac, należący do grupy niesteroidowych leków przeciwzaplanych i przeciwbólowych, które mogą osłabić działanie arthrotecu co może spowodować, że aborcja może się nieudać. 
W czasie trwania zabiegu w przerwach pomiedzy dawkami można normalnie jeść i pić. Absolutnie nie wolno spożywać alkoholu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co jej mącisz handlaro w głowie!!! Ona powinna iść najpierw do lekarza bo być moze nosi martwego zarodka lub jednak jest w ciązy, skoro test wychodzi pozytywnie mimo takiego krawienia itd, ale wszystko się wyjaśni po badaniu i USG dopiero wtedy będzie działać jeśli będzie taka potrzeba.


mam 16 lat, nie moge chodzic po lekarzach..udalo mi sie pozyczyc pieniadze na kupno kolejnych, mam nadzieje ze tym razem mi sie uda..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupuj tabletki i dzialaj ! Bo urodzisz kaleke albo roslinke



To wcale nie jest powiedziane.... Kolejna handlara sie udziela, zeby kupić od niej tabletki...  znajoma brala arthrotec, dwa x sie nie udalo stwierdziła ze nie kupuje wiecej..  Urodziła zdrowe dziecko........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To wcale nie jest powiedziane.... Kolejna handlara sie udziela, zeby kupić od niej tabletki...  znajoma brala arthrotec, dwa x sie nie udalo stwierdziła ze nie kupuje wiecej..  Urodziła zdrowe dziecko........


   Zgadzam sie, ja też znam podobny przypadek.

----------


## Myszka29

> Zgadzam sie, ja też znam podobny przypadek.


Ja niestety znam inny...dlatego ostrzegam dziewczyny zeby konczyly to co zaczynaja ... Znajoma kolezanki wziela tylko raz ..w 5 tyg. Nie udało sie. Urodzila chore dziecko - stchorzyla i zostawila je w szpitalu... Nie wziela ponownie bo nie miala pieniędzy na druga paczke ...bedzie tego żałować do konca zycia. . ja wzielam 3paczki dopiero pomoglo - bylam w 9 tyg... Jak zaczynacie kombinowac z arthroteckiem to konczcie. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupuj tabletki i dzialaj ! Bo urodzisz kaleke albo roslinke


Napisala wyraznie ze nie ma na tabletki to jak ma  je kupic co za kobieta natretna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja niestety znam inny...dlatego ostrzegam dziewczyny zeby konczyly to co zaczynaja ... Znajoma kolezanki wziela tylko raz ..w 5 tyg. Nie udało sie. Urodzila chore dziecko - stchorzyla i zostawila je w szpitalu... Nie wziela ponownie bo nie miala pieniędzy na druga paczke ...bedzie tego żałować do konca zycia. . ja wzielam 3paczki dopiero pomoglo - bylam w 9 tyg... Jak zaczynacie kombinowac z arthroteckiem to konczcie. ..


Moja znajoma wzięła 8 tab. Art bo tyle miała i tez urodziła zdrowe dziecko. Ale po dwóch opakowaniach czy tez dwóch próbach ja chyba bym już nie zaryzykowala. Tak samo jak biorą to kobiety powyżej 10 tyg. to dla mnie głupota jak ja zobaczyłam swojego synka w 10 tyg. na usg to rozplakalam się ze szczęścia było tam już wszystko rączki, nóżki i wogole wszystko więc moje zdanie takie jak robić to wczesnie a potem dać się dziecku urodzić mi by się wydawało że go to boli i ja bym tak nie zrobiła. Ale każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja znajoma wzięła 8 tab. Art bo tyle miała i tez urodziła zdrowe dziecko. Ale po dwóch opakowaniach czy tez dwóch próbach ja chyba bym już nie zaryzykowala. Tak samo jak biorą to kobiety powyżej 10 tyg. to dla mnie głupota jak ja zobaczyłam swojego synka w 10 tyg. na usg to rozplakalam się ze szczęścia było tam już wszystko rączki, nóżki i wogole wszystko więc moje zdanie takie jak robić to wczesnie a potem dać się dziecku urodzić mi by się wydawało że go to boli i ja bym tak nie zrobiła. Ale każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania


Ja w 7 tyg wzielam raz. Nie udalo się ale krwawilam .w 8 tyg powtórZyłam . nie udalo sie.. Nie mialam kasy na następny ale tak sie balam tej ciazy i tego ze urodzę chore albo kalekie dziecko ze zastawilam telefon w lombardzie zeby kupic arthrotec. ! Trzeba brac odpowiedzialnosc za swoje czyny. 3 paczke bralam hardcorowo 6 tab 7 i 7 co 3 godz . i sie w koncu udalo... Ale swoje przeszlam...az mi lzej jak sie z kims tym podzieliłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po poronieniu (lub po zażyciu tabletek) test ciążowy jeszcze tydzień do 10 dni wychodzi pozytywnie. 
To samo wynik BETA HCG z badania krwi tle dni spada aż całkiem zniknie. 
Jedyna metoda, którą można szybko się dowiedzieć czy tabletki skutecznie zadziałały to chyba badanie USG...??
 Tak dowiedziałam się od pani, u której byłam po leki. 
Dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane leki RU i Misoprostol plus specjalne leki przeciwbólowe, przeciwzapalne i przeciwkrwotoczne. Z tego co sprawdzałam to takie same dają za granicą. 
Czuję się dobrze, nie miałam takich ostrych bóli jak wiele z Was opisuje stąd zastanawiam się czy tak powinno być??
Krwawienie jak miesiączka utrzymuje się już 4 dni i zastanawiam się czy czekać aż się zakończy i dopiero robić USG czy lepiej nie czekać i pójść np. już jutro??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd wzięłaś namiary na tą osobę od leków? Z jakiego miasta trzeba je było odebrać? 
Szukam kogoś zaufanego ale leki muszą być najwyższej jakości mój chłopak nie pozwoli nawet na kombinowanie z Artroteckiem czy innymi zamiennymi lekami ani na kupowanie przez przesyłki. Wolimy pojechać nawet dalej żeby mieć pewność i nie narażać się na żadne oszustwa i nie marnować cennego czasu bo każdy dzień dla mnie to straszna męczarnia oczekiwania  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każde życie poczęte jest darem Boga.. Stosowanie tabletek na poronienie to zabójstwo.. 
Wy żyjecie...
Przyjmijcie dziecko, dajcie mu miłość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każde życie poczęte jest darem Boga.. Stosowanie tabletek na poronienie to zabójstwo.. 
> Wy żyjecie...
> Przyjmijcie dziecko, dajcie mu miłość.


kobieto zmien forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po poronieniu (lub po zażyciu tabletek) test ciążowy jeszcze tydzień do 10 dni wychodzi pozytywnie. 
> To samo wynik BETA HCG z badania krwi tle dni spada aż całkiem zniknie. 
> Jedyna metoda, którą można szybko się dowiedzieć czy tabletki skutecznie zadziałały to chyba badanie USG...??
>  Tak dowiedziałam się od pani, u której byłam po leki. 
> Dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane leki RU i Misoprostol plus specjalne leki przeciwbólowe, przeciwzapalne i przeciwkrwotoczne. Z tego co sprawdzałam to takie same dają za granicą. 
> Czuję się dobrze, nie miałam takich ostrych bóli jak wiele z Was opisuje stąd zastanawiam się czy tak powinno być??
> Krwawienie jak miesiączka utrzymuje się już 4 dni i zastanawiam się czy czekać aż się zakończy i dopiero robić USG czy lepiej nie czekać i pójść np. już jutro??


Skąd wzięłaś taki zestaw? Jestem zainteresowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcę kupić arthrotec, najlepiej odbiór osobisty we Wrocławiu lub okolicy, ktoś pomoże? 
wiedzmulka@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd wzięłaś taki zestaw? Jestem zainteresowana.


Przeciez widac ze to reklama...slepe jestescie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widziałam parę stron temu (ale teraz nie mogę znaleźć), że WOW wystawia recepty zamiast zestawu, mogę prosić o jakieś namiary na nich? Na stronie nie mogę znaleźć takiej opcji, a chciałabym z niej skorzystać... ktoś może powiedzieć o tym coś więcej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec.  Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponieważ kiedyś i my wspieraliśmy się Waszymi wypowiedziami, postanowilem się podzielić naszym doświadczeniem...

Jak do tego doszło i czy jest to moralne, czy też nie każda z Was musi sobie odpowiedzieć i bezsensu czytać opinie, bo jak chcecie to zrobić, to wystarczy poczytać fora niemieckie, francuskie, amerykańskie i odpowiedź jest jedna, ba... tam nie ma takich for, bo idziesz jak człowiek do lekarza i wszystko jest załatwione, ale do sedna

Dziewczyny nie bójcie się iść do apteki i poprosić o art.... to nie są leki refundowane, więc nie ma problemu z ich sprzedażą, szczególnie, że są to leki na coś zupełnie innego, więc nie ma problemu... dobra rada... udajcie głupie, zapiszcie sobie na karteczce nazwę i udawajcie, że macie to od kogoś kto nie może iść po receptę - to się wydaje banalne, ale jest to bardzo proste ... zamiast stresu co dostaniecie od kogoś możecie dostać opakowanie za 50 zł.

My rozkruszyliśmy tabletki, zęby wydobyć rdzeń... to chyba nie jest najlepsza metoda, bo moja partnerka męczyła się przez 30 minut, zęby tej piany nie połknąć- tzn. nie było to tak bardzo złe, ale jednak te tabletki mają konsystencje prawie mąki jak się rozkruszy, więc papka w buzi przez 30 minut, to nic fajnego.

Po zażyciu bolał ją brzuch... dostała biegunki i wymiotowała.. praktycznie wszystko wydaliła z siebie...a stan był słaby... chciałem nawet dzwonić po pogotowie. Nadeszła pora na kolejną dawkę... chwilę przed pojawiło się lekkie krwawienie... widząc jej stan nie pozwoliłem jej brać drugiej dawki... odczekaliśmy trochę czasu aż dojdzie do siebie i pojechaliśmy na SOR. Na SORze zrobili jej dokładne badania i przewieźli na oddział ginekologiczny. Po kolejnych badaniach ( w trakcie trochę krwawiła ) wyszło, że poroniła w 6 tygodniu i została skierowana na "oczyszczenie". 

Wszystko zakończyło się pozytywnie. Nikt o nic nie pytał, ona jest zdrowa. 

Po co to piszę? Na pewnie nie róbcie tego same. Najlepiej z osobą, która da radę Was zabrać do szpitala - i tego też się nie bójcie, nikt nie wykryje, że coś majstrowałyście, a Wasze bezpieczeństwo jest ważniejsze. Do całości najlepiej podejście bardzo wypoczęte, bo organizm będzie walczył, a Wy potrzebujecie duuużo energii. A jak się zastanawiacie, to mogę dodać, że od 6 miesięcy nie jesteśmy razem. Utrzymujemy kontakt i nie raz się śmiejemy, ze gdyby nie ta opcja, teraz pewnie bylibyśmy skazani na siebie, a tak jesteśmy wolni. 

W miedzy czasie nasza znajoma również korzystała z art... zupełnie inna historia... wszystko poszło gładko... lekkie poty, chwila i po wszystkim... tak więc nie ma co się sugerować, a najważniejsze, że możecie skorzystać z pomocy lekarskiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam arthrotec.  Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
> Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
> kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl


Odezwalam się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponieważ kiedyś i my wspieraliśmy się Waszymi wypowiedziami, postanowilem się podzielić naszym doświadczeniem...
> 
> Jak do tego doszło i czy jest to moralne, czy też nie każda z Was musi sobie odpowiedzieć i bezsensu czytać opinie, bo jak chcecie to zrobić, to wystarczy poczytać fora niemieckie, francuskie, amerykańskie i odpowiedź jest jedna, ba... tam nie ma takich for, bo idziesz jak człowiek do lekarza i wszystko jest załatwione, ale do sedna
> 
> Dziewczyny nie bójcie się iść do apteki i poprosić o art.... to nie są leki refundowane, więc nie ma problemu z ich sprzedażą, szczególnie, że są to leki na coś zupełnie innego, więc nie ma problemu... dobra rada... udajcie głupie, zapiszcie sobie na karteczce nazwę i udawajcie, że macie to od kogoś kto nie może iść po receptę - to się wydaje banalne, ale jest to bardzo proste ... zamiast stresu co dostaniecie od kogoś możecie dostać opakowanie za 50 zł.
> 
> My rozkruszyliśmy tabletki, zęby wydobyć rdzeń... to chyba nie jest najlepsza metoda, bo moja partnerka męczyła się przez 30 minut, zęby tej piany nie połknąć- tzn. nie było to tak bardzo złe, ale jednak te tabletki mają konsystencje prawie mąki jak się rozkruszy, więc papka w buzi przez 30 minut, to nic fajnego.
> 
> Po zażyciu bolał ją brzuch... dostała biegunki i wymiotowała.. praktycznie wszystko wydaliła z siebie...a stan był słaby... chciałem nawet dzwonić po pogotowie. Nadeszła pora na kolejną dawkę... chwilę przed pojawiło się lekkie krwawienie... widząc jej stan nie pozwoliłem jej brać drugiej dawki... odczekaliśmy trochę czasu aż dojdzie do siebie i pojechaliśmy na SOR. Na SORze zrobili jej dokładne badania i przewieźli na oddział ginekologiczny. Po kolejnych badaniach ( w trakcie trochę krwawiła ) wyszło, że poroniła w 6 tygodniu i została skierowana na "oczyszczenie". 
> ...


   Nie wziąłeś tylko jednej bardzo ważnej rzeczy pod uwagę.A mianowicie tego,że teraz Arthrotec jest w tzw. wykazie "A" czyli jest to lek ścisłego rozrachunku - nie twierdze,że jest to nie możliwe, ale nie pisz,że jest to tak proste jak splunąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wziąłeś tylko jednej bardzo ważnej rzeczy pod uwagę.A mianowicie tego,że teraz Arthrotec jest w tzw. wykazie "A" czyli jest to lek ścisłego rozrachunku - nie twierdze,że jest to nie możliwe, ale nie pisz,że jest to tak proste jak splunąć.


   Mam tu na myśli dostanie go bez recepty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam tu na myśli dostanie go bez recepty.


Dokladnie...ja przeszlam w ciagu tygodnia cale miasto-  czestochowa w poszukiwaniu apteki która by mi sprzedala. . w 2 udało sie zamowic ale nie wydadza ich bez recepty. .. A recepte zastawilam dopiero prywatnie u lekarza. Juz nie mialam sily szukac...dalam 120 zl za wizyte i 200 " w lape"... Powiedziałam wprost ze potrzebuje 2paczki arthrotecu . stracilam na lekarza 320 zl ale wyszlam z recepta na 2 op..wolalam stracic tyle ale mialam pewność ze nikt mnie nie oszuka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wziąłeś tylko jednej bardzo ważnej rzeczy pod uwagę.A mianowicie tego,że teraz Arthrotec jest w tzw. wykazie "A" czyli jest to lek ścisłego rozrachunku - nie twierdze,że jest to nie możliwe, ale nie pisz,że jest to tak proste jak splunąć.


jasne, to nie jest witamina C  :Smile:  próbowałem w 2 aptekach i dopiero w 3 się udało. Wiesz chodzi mi o to, że warto spróbować wpierw najłatwiejszej drogi... co tracisz? Najwyżej farmaceuta powie NIE.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostrzegam przed. wiedzmulka@op.pl
Jakas bardzo dziwna osoba...wypytuje tylko o wszystko. .proponuje osobiste spotkanie a potem przestaje sie odzywac ... Uwazajcie na nia..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostrzegam przed. wiedzmulka@op.pl
> Jakas bardzo dziwna osoba...wypytuje tylko o wszystko. .proponuje osobiste spotkanie a potem przestaje sie odzywac ... Uwazajcie na nia..


Jak możesz? Raz się nie udało, szukam pomocy a Ty mnie oskarżasz. Dzisiaj drugi raz poprosiłam o pomoc i już oskarżasz? Kobieta od której kupiłam może potwierdzić, że odebrałam przesyłkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak możesz? Raz się nie udało, szukam pomocy a Ty mnie oskarżasz. Dzisiaj drugi raz poprosiłam o pomoc i już oskarżasz? Kobieta od której kupiłam może potwierdzić, że odebrałam przesyłkę.


Pisalas do mnie 3 dni temu...wypytalas o wszystko a jak sie nie zgodziłam na odb osobisty bo sie zwyczajnie boje to ty ani me ani be i znikasz. Jak tak bd robić to sie ludzie beda bac i nikt pani nie sprzeda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisalas do mnie 3 dni temu...wypytalas o wszystko a jak sie nie zgodziłam na odb osobisty bo sie zwyczajnie boje to ty ani me ani be i znikasz. Jak tak bd robić to sie ludzie beda bac i nikt pani nie sprzeda


Cóż za kłamstwo! Trzy dni temu dostałam pierwsza dawkę od Pani z forum, która może to potwierdzić i od zeszłego piątku nie byłam aktywna na forum. Dopiero dzisiaj ponownie szukam pomocy. Z nikim w tym tygodniu o tym nie rozmawiałam. Proszę przestać rzucać kłamstwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak możesz? Raz się nie udało, szukam pomocy a Ty mnie oskarżasz. Dzisiaj drugi raz poprosiłam o pomoc i już oskarżasz? Kobieta od której kupiłam może potwierdzić, że odebrałam przesyłkę.


   Potwierdzam. To ja jestem kobietą od której ta Pani kupiła tabletki - odebrała przesyłkę zaraz po jej otrzymaniu. A skoro kogoś zapytała a później się nie odezwała, to może nie odpowiada jej cena. Nie wpadłyście na to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jasne, to nie jest witamina C  próbowałem w 2 aptekach i dopiero w 3 się udało. Wiesz chodzi mi o to, że warto spróbować wpierw najłatwiejszej drogi... co tracisz? Najwyżej farmaceuta powie NIE.


   To maiałeś wyjątkowe szczęście. Może trafiłeś na aptekę, którą prowadzi farmaceutka, która jest już dawno na emeryturze i już jej nie zależy na prawie do wykonywania zawodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potwierdzam. To ja jestem kobietą od której ta Pani kupiła tabletki - odebrała przesyłkę zaraz po jej otrzymaniu. A skoro kogoś zapytała a później się nie odezwała, to może nie odpowiada jej cena. Nie wpadłyście na to?


Dziękuję bardzo za ta wiadomość. 
I jeszcze raz piszę: w tym tygodniu dopiero dzisiaj zaczęłam poszukiwania na forum ponownie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To maiałeś wyjątkowe szczęście. Może trafiłeś na aptekę, którą prowadzi farmaceutka, która jest już dawno na emeryturze i już jej nie zależy na prawie do wykonywania zawodu.


większość aptek ma "swojego" lekarza na którego wystawia w razie czego recepty... w sieciówkach będzie z tym problem, bo pracownik nie zaryzykuje, ale w prywatnych to norma, choć tych jest mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> większość aptek ma "swojego" lekarza na którego wystawia w razie czego recepty... w sieciówkach będzie z tym problem, bo pracownik nie zaryzykuje, ale w prywatnych to norma, choć tych jest mało.


    Dzieje się tak pod warunkiem, że kierownik lub właścieciel zna jakiegoś lekarza lub apteka jest przy przychodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja szukalam i szukalam i takich nie znalazlam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, na moich ost postach, opisalam ze udalo mi sie choc wszystko wskazywało na to ze sie nie uda. 
Mam jedno opakowanie, ktorego cale szczescie juz nie musialam zażywać. Moge odsprzedac.
margaret468@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy!!!! Może ktoś mi cos doradzi?


I jak sie trzymasz? udało sie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rano łyklam pierwsza dawke. Od razu zwymiotowoalam, dostalam biegunki,dreszczy. Troche mnie boli podbrzusze ale nic sie nie dzieje.
Za chwile kolejna dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie po 5 dniach od akcji znowu pojawiło sie krwawienie ze skrzepami. Także chyba to prawda, że art może działać z opóźnieniem. Pierwszego dnia po wzięciu 3 dawki krw. ze skrzepami, potem przez te 5 dni tylko brązowe plamienie. Dziś pójdę na betę i zobaczymy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję arthrotec forte całe opakowanie, pilne. Poznań. Ktoś coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam kontakt we wtorek ale po kilku godzinach zorientowaliśmy że kontakt był nie zabiezpieczony , wypiłam ellaOne -antykoncepcja w przypadkach nagłych , dziś dostałam jakieś drobne krwawienie , co poradzicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam kontakt w poniedziałek  ale po kilku godzinach zorientowaliśmy że kontakt był nie zabezpieczony , wypiłam tabletkę ella One -antykoncepcja w przypadkach nagłych, dziś dostałam jakieś drobne krwawienie, co poradzicie ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam 3 dni temu cytotek. Ból, krew skrzepy... na 2 dzień o wiele mniej krwi ale nadal czerwona , dziś też sobie ty i leci ale z jakimś sluzem  :Smile:  co to ? To jedno pytanie a drugie : czy ktoś miał tak że dopiero jak krawienie wystąpiło po dawce zaczęły piersi nawalac ???? Wcześniej ani trochę nie bolały. Zaczęłam krwawic i zaczęły boleć. O co chodzi ???

----------


## Karolina :)

> Miałam kontakt w poniedziałek  ale po kilku godzinach zorientowaliśmy że kontakt był nie zabezpieczony , wypiłam tabletkę ella One -antykoncepcja w przypadkach nagłych, dziś dostałam jakieś drobne krwawienie, co poradzicie ????


Hej!
Czy współżyłaś w dni płodne? Jeśli chodzi o Ella One to przeczytaj ulotkę:
Spóźnianie się miesiączki po zażyciu ellaOne
Po zastosowaniu ellaOne kilkudniowe opóźnienie wystąpienia miesiączki jest normalne.
Jeśli miesiączka spóźnia się o ponad 7 dni lub jest nietypowo skąpa lub nietypowo obfita, albo jeśli wystąpią objawy, takie jak ból brzucha (żołądka), wrażliwość piersi, nudności, wymioty możliwe, że doszło do zajścia w ciążę. Należy niezwłocznie wykonać test ciążowy. W przypadku ciąży ważne jest skonsultowanie się z lekarzem (patrz punkt „Ciąża, karmienie piersią i wpływ na płodność”).

----------


## Karolina :)

> Rano łyklam pierwsza dawke. Od razu zwymiotowoalam, dostalam biegunki,dreszczy. Troche mnie boli podbrzusze ale nic sie nie dzieje.
> Za chwile kolejna dawka.


I jak tam się czujesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> podjelam probe przy 5 tygodniu ciazy... niestety jak Dzisiaj sie okazalo... nieudana. nadchodzi 9 tc...
> bylam pewna ze udalo sie: skrzepy, cos przezroczystego, mocne skurcze... ustal bol podbrzusza i piersi.. wtedy ledwo widoczna kreska, teraz dwie kreski maksymalnie widoczne.. brak srodkow na tabletki.. jakies rady?


Idź na USG i sprawdź co z dzieckiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak tam się czujesz?


Mam skurcze i minimalne brunatne krwawienie. Nadal mam dreszce, biegunke i wymioty.
W poldnie mialam tez goraczke.
Zobaczymy jak przetrwam noc. Z godzine temu zaaplikowalam kolejna dawke. 
Zostalo mi jeszcze 8 tabletek zapasowych. ( ciekawe czy beda potrzebne)

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam skurcze i minimalne brunatne krwawienie. Nadal mam dreszce, biegunke i wymioty.
> W poldnie mialam tez goraczke.
> Zobaczymy jak przetrwam noc. Z godzine temu zaaplikowalam kolejna dawke. 
> Zostalo mi jeszcze 8 tabletek zapasowych. ( ciekawe czy beda potrzebne)


Czy masz jakieś wątpliwości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy masz jakieś wątpliwości?


   Jakby miała to chyba by tabletek nie zażyła.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jakby miała to chyba by tabletek nie zażyła.


Mylisz się,nie raz czytałam na forach jak nawet podczas brania tabletek czuły dziewczyny wątpliwości.Nie czujesz żadnych wątpliwości? Przecież to Twoje dziecko.

----------


## KAWA3

Odsprzedam nowy, oryginalny zestaw z Woman on Web. Dotarł on do mnie za późno, pierwsza paczka wróciła z Urzędu Celnego po 2 tygodniach od nadania. Kolejna dotarła, jednak za późno było na przyjęcie tabletek.

Zestaw a-Kare: Mifepristone 1 szt. + Misoprostol 12 szt.

kontakt: king.mar@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz się,nie raz czytałam na forach jak nawet podczas brania tabletek czuły dziewczyny wątpliwości.Nie czujesz żadnych wątpliwości? Przecież to Twoje dziecko.


   Ja nie czułam absolutnie żadnych.

----------


## Ewelinkkkaaa

Hej 3tyg temu zarzylam arthrotek myslalam ze sie samoistnie oczyscilam poszlam wczoraj na badanie do ginekologa i okazalo sie ze musze jechac na lyzeczkowanie wiec tak zrobilam nic nie czulam bo bylam uspiona ale boli sprasznie teraz brzuch i macica. Powiedcie mi jak dlugo bedzie mnie to bolalo

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ja nie czułam absolutnie żadnych.


A czym Ono dla Ciebie jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czym Ono dla Ciebie jest?


   Jest?Chyba raczej było zlepkiem tkanek.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jest?Chyba raczej było zlepkiem tkanek.


Ty tez jesteś zlepkiem komórek...Prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty tez jesteś zlepkiem komórek...Prawda?


   Jejku, dziewczyno! Ja się nie będę wdawała z Tobą w dyskusje, które do niczego nie prowadzą. A Ty jak chcesz zbawiać świat, to może zajmij się jakimś wolontariatem. Jest cała masa żyjących ludzi, którzy potrzebują pomocy - w hospicjach, domach opieki, domach dziecka...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jejku, dziewczyno! Ja się nie będę wdawała z Tobą w dyskusje, które do niczego nie prowadzą. A Ty jak chcesz zbawiać świat, to może zajmij się jakimś wolontariatem. Jest cała masa żyjących ludzi, którzy potrzebują pomocy - w hospicjach, domach opieki, domach dziecka...


Toż ja właśnie jestem na wolontariacie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , mam do odprzedania całe opakowanie leku Arthrotec Forte 20 tabl.
Więcej infro na: arthrotec888@onet.pl
Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tu dziewczyna ktora podjela probe w 5tc i myslalam ze sie udalo bo przeszedl bol piersi i wypadly ze mnie skrzepy a po 4 tygodniach mialam nadal pozytywny + mocne objawy ciazy(nudnosci, ciagla sennosc itp)
mam kolejne tabletki i jutro podejmuje kolejną próbę mam nadzieje ze sie uda w koncu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak tam się czujesz?


Mam skurcze i minimalne brunatne krwawienie. Nadal mam dreszce, biegunke i wymioty.
W poldnie mialam tez goraczke.
Zobaczymy jak przetrwam noc. Z godzine temu zaaplikowalam kolejna dawke. 
Zostalo mi jeszcze 8 tabletek zapasowych. ( ciekawe czy beda potrzebne)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W nocy bylo najgorzej. Mocne skircze macicy i mocne krwawienie. Goraczka. Nad ranem wszystko ustalo, krwawienie nie ustalo. Poszlam do lazieki i wylecial ze mnie wielki skrzep. Mam nadzieje ze wszystko sie udalo. Teraz czuje sie dobrze i krwawienie mam jak przy okresie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> Czy współżyłaś w dni płodne? Jeśli chodzi o Ella One to przeczytaj ulotkę:
> Spóźnianie się miesiączki po zażyciu ellaOne
> Po zastosowaniu ellaOne kilkudniowe opóźnienie wystąpienia miesiączki jest normalne.
> Jeśli miesiączka spóźnia się o ponad 7 dni lub jest nietypowo skąpa lub nietypowo obfita, albo jeśli wystąpią objawy, takie jak ból brzucha (żołądka), wrażliwość piersi, nudności, wymioty możliwe, że doszło do zajścia w ciążę. Należy niezwłocznie wykonać test ciążowy. W przypadku ciąży ważne jest skonsultowanie się z lekarzem (patrz punkt „Ciąża, karmienie piersią i wpływ na płodność”).




Teoretycznie tam miał być okres 9 września ale od 8 czyli od wczoraj rano mam drobne wydzielenie krwi , od środy piję po 10 tab dziennie witamina C , co na tym etapie mam zrobić ? proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy warto rozkrajac tabletki zeby wyjac rdzenie przed wlozeniem pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Ewelinkkkaaa

> tu dziewczyna ktora podjela probe w 5tc i myslalam ze sie udalo bo przeszedl bol piersi i wypadly ze mnie skrzepy a po 4 tygodniach mialam nadal pozytywny + mocne objawy ciazy(nudnosci, ciagla sennosc itp)
> mam kolejne tabletki i jutro podejmuje kolejną próbę mam nadzieje ze sie uda w koncu.


Ja bylam 3tyg po wszystkim myslalam ze samo sie oczyscilo wszystko ale nie do konca poszlam do gin w srode skierowanie dostalam na lyzeczkowanie najlepiej bedzie jak pojdziesz na kontrol do ginekologa i to jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobitki zostalo mi 8 tabl arthrotec, z checia odsprzedam, jak ktoras jest chetna mozemy sie sie umówić,  moge rowniez podjechac, nie wysylam pocztą ani kurierem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy warto rozkrajac tabletki zeby wyjac rdzenie przed wlozeniem pod jezyk?


Tak, bo ten rdzeń paskudnie smakuje, a poza tym może zmniejszyć skuteczność art. Najlepiej wyciąć. I nie połykac tego w żadnym razie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj po ostatniej dawcę przez kilka godzin miałam takie mega silne krwawienie, skrzepy i cos co wyglądało ma zlep komórek, ale nie za bardzo wiem, jak powinno to wyglądać. Dzisiaj lekkie plamienie, ale jajniki tak mnie bola, , skurcze jakby z silnym bólem.. Myślicie, ze sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobitki zostalo mi 8 tabl arthrotec, z checia odsprzedam, jak ktoras jest chetna mozemy sie sie umówić,  moge rowniez podjechac, nie wysylam pocztą ani kurierem.


A skąd jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotecu zwykłego. Oryginalne blistry ulotka .moge wyslac zdjecia maila mmsa itp. Możliwa przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub wysylka kurierem 24h. Wszystkie informacje i zdjęcia na mailu katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj po ostatniej dawcę przez kilka godzin miałam takie mega silne krwawienie, skrzepy i cos co wyglądało ma zlep komórek, ale nie za bardzo wiem, jak powinno to wyglądać. Dzisiaj lekkie plamienie, ale jajniki tak mnie bola, , skurcze jakby z silnym bólem.. Myślicie, ze sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj po ostatniej dawcę przez kilka godzin miałam takie mega silne krwawienie, skrzepy i cos co wyglądało ma zlep komórek, ale nie za bardzo wiem, jak powinno to wyglądać. Dzisiaj lekkie plamienie, ale jajniki tak mnie bola, , skurcze jakby z silnym bólem.. Myślicie, ze sie udało?


   Moim zdaniem raczej na pewno się udało. Daje 98 % na tak - miałam dokładnie tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moim zdaniem raczej na pewno się udało. Daje 98 % na tak - miałam dokładnie tak samo.


A mogłabys opisać jak u ciebie to wyglądało? Bo nie wiem czy to było to, co powinno być, a nikt nie umie mi powiedziec..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogłabys opisać jak u ciebie to wyglądało? Bo nie wiem czy to było to, co powinno być, a nikt nie umie mi powiedziec..


   Prawie identycznie jak to opisałaś - najpierw bardzo dużo krwi i duże skrzepy, wielkości wątróbki a później coś jakby miekkie jajko - inaczej nie potrafie tego ubrać w słowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawie identycznie jak to opisałaś - najpierw bardzo dużo krwi i duże skrzepy, wielkości wątróbki a później coś jakby miekkie jajko - inaczej nie potrafie tego ubrać w słowa.



A który to był rydz? Bo ja miałam troszkę mniejsze chyba niz tutaj opisujesz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to był rydz? Bo ja miałam troszkę mniejsze chyba niz tutaj opisujesz..


   No ja już byłam na przełomie 9 i 10.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cxy jesli pierwsza dawke biore pod jezyk 22:30 to kolejna 01:30 czy 02:00?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cxy jesli pierwsza dawke biore pod jezyk 22:30 to kolejna 01:30 czy 02:00?


   A dlaczego o 2? Co 3 godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego o 2? Co 3 godziny.


dziekuje, poprzednio robilam przerwy 3H moze dlatego nieudalo sie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje, poprzednio robilam przerwy 3H moze dlatego nieudalo sie...


   No właśnie trzeba robić 3 godzinne przerwy.O tym właśnie napisałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwymiotowalam podczas polykania czy musze powtorzyc pierwsza dawke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze o szybka odpowiedz :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze o szybka odpowiedz


    Ale trzymałaś 30 min pod językiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, wycielam rdzen i trzymalam 35 minut pod jezykiem bo slabo sie rozpuszczalo i przy polykaniu mialam odruch wymiotny, polknelam i w sekunde zeymiotowalam :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, wycielam rdzen i trzymalam 35 minut pod jezykiem bo slabo sie rozpuszczalo i przy polykaniu mialam odruch wymiotny, polknelam i w sekunde zeymiotowalam


    J uważam,że nie musisz powtarzać dawki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam nadzieje bo to drugie podejscie, jestem w 8tc, w 5 tc nie powiodlo sie mimo ze nie wymiotowalam. bylo strasznie malo krwi i udalo mi sie za ostatnie pieniadze kupic drugie opakowanie.
jesli ktos jeszcze posiada wiedze na ten temat to prosze o wypowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogłabys opisać jak u ciebie to wyglądało? Bo nie wiem czy to było to, co powinno być, a nikt nie umie mi powiedziec..


wygląda różnie, zależy który t tydz. W 5-6 tyg. przypomina to raczej miesiączkę ze skrzepami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , 12 sierpnia wzięłam art. wszystko poszlo ok, bylam u lekarza ktory potwierdzil brak ciazy .Dostalam anrybiotyk i tabl. anty .Przez czle 21 dni mialam krwawienia , brudzeniai wloskowate skrzepy .Po odstaw. przestalam plamic a powinnam sostac okres .Co jest nie tak ze mną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

22:30 wzielam 4 pod jezyk i po 35 minutach zwymiotowalam przy probie polkniecia. mam lekkie skurcze sle zero krwi, czy dawke mam uznac za niewazna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez tak mialam ze zwymiotowalam przy dwace pod jezyk. Nic sie nie działo, nie bylo skurczy itp. Dopiero jak zastosowalam do pochwy to zaczelo dzialac. Wyjełam wczesniej rdzen z tabletki. Podsumujmy :Stick Out Tongue: ierwsza dawka pod jezyk- zwymiotowamam, druga i trzecia do pochwy- skurcze krawawienie, dreszcze, goraczak i rano bylo po wszystkim.
Bralam 4 tabletki art. Fotre.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotecu zwykłego. Oryginalne blistry ulotka .moge wyslac zdjecia maila mmsa itp. Możliwa przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub wysylka kurierem 24h. Wszystkie informacje i zdjęcia na mailu katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po trzeciej dawce(05:30), duzo krwi, czuje OKROPNY bol brzucha po przyjeciu 3 dawki i zawroty glowy. jestem cala mokra, czy cos poszlo nietak?dodam ze nie moge isc do lekarza ani nikomu nic powiedziec bo jestem niepelnoletnia

----------


## indoet93

artikel yang baik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wygląda różnie, zależy który t tydz. W 5-6 tyg. przypomina to raczej miesiączkę ze skrzepami.


No wlasnie w moim przypadku to 5-6 tydz liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki, wiec to raczej miało taka postać.. nie wyleciało ze mnie nic w postaci jajka.. tylko takie małe cos, moze z 2 cm na oko.. boje sie, ze jednak sie nie udalo

----------


## indoet93

Terima kasih untuk artikel Anda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 dzień krwawienie jak okres ze sluzem albo gęsta to jest krew... brzuch boli jak w okres... to dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny to już moje 3 podejscie z cytocec powiedzcie mi bo już sama nie wiem czy któraś z was próbowała go brać do pochwo i w jakiej ilości ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd jesteś?



Katowice  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o pomoc...2 dni temu wzięłam pod język co 3 h 4 tabl, poleciało mi troszkę brązowej wydzieliny 
> I jeden mały skrzepik i to tyle, dzis podjęłam próbę rano dopochwowo tak samo i nic tylko lekki ból brzucha 
> I teraz wieczorem znów co 3 h 4 tabl pod język i troszkę boli mnie brzuch jestem po 3 dawce, nie wiem co robić(
> Jestem w 6 tyg.


witaj mam podobnie próbuje 3 raz i dzis sie okaze jestem zalamana bo nic nie idzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139743]witaj mam podobnie próbuje 3 raz i dzis sie okaze jestem zalamana bo nic nie idzie[/Q
tabletki mogą zadzialac z opoznieniem.nie martw sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139744]


> witaj mam podobnie próbuje 3 raz i dzis sie okaze jestem zalamana bo nic nie idzie[/Q
> tabletki mogą zadzialac z opoznieniem.nie martw sie


Mam nadzieje tydzien temu brałam 2 dni pod rząd teraz jest 3 próba z wieksza dawka sama już nie wiem jak to nie pomoże to...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139745]


> Mam nadzieje tydzien temu brałam 2 dni pod rząd teraz jest 3 próba z wieksza dawka sama już nie wiem jak to nie pomoże to...


Ja ogolnie przyjelam 24 tabl i dopiero po tygodniu sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny to już moje 3 podejscie z cytocec powiedzcie mi bo już sama nie wiem czy któraś z was próbowała go brać do pochwo i w jakiej ilości ?


 
Ja brałam 5 dni temu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139750][QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139745]

Ja ogolnie przyjelam 24 tabl i dopiero po tygodniu sie udalo[/Q 

ja mam wziąść 20 a brałaś może dodatkowo do pochwo? cały czas czekam eh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po trzeciej dawce(05:30), duzo krwi, czuje OKROPNY bol brzucha po przyjeciu 3 dawki i zawroty glowy. jestem cala mokra, czy cos poszlo nietak?dodam ze nie moge isc do lekarza ani nikomu nic powiedziec bo jestem niepelnoletnia


udało się, to była ciąża bliźniacza

----------


## Karolina :)

> Teoretycznie tam miał być okres 9 września ale od 8 czyli od wczoraj rano mam drobne wydzielenie krwi , od środy piję po 10 tab dziennie witamina C , co na tym etapie mam zrobić ? proszę o pomoc


Czekać i pamiętaj nieplanowane dziecko to nie taka tragedia  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> udało się, to była ciąża bliźniacza


Zabiłaś dwójkę swoich dzieci...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

karolina co sie prujesz pije cole pod parasolem

----------


## Karolina :)

> karolina co sie prujesz pije cole pod parasolem


Pruje? A co to znaczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jade se nad rzeke przez nieporet karolina

----------


## Karolina :)

Super...jestem wzruszona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super...jestem wzruszona.


idź się gdzie indziej wzruszac, tutaj twoich wzruszeń nikt nie potrzebuje. Kobiety tutaj mają dośc stresu, żeby jeszcze wysłuchiwać farmazonów od jakiejś mendy. pilnuj lepiej swojego krocza, a od naszych się odwal świętojebliwa.

----------


## Karolina :)

> idź się gdzie indziej wzruszac, tutaj twoich wzruszeń nikt nie potrzebuje. Kobiety tutaj mają dośc stresu, żeby jeszcze wysłuchiwać farmazonów od jakiejś mendy. pilnuj lepiej swojego krocza, a od naszych się odwal świętojebliwa.


Ale mnie naprawdę Twoje krocze nie interesuje  :Smile:  I nie uogólniaj, pisz w swoim imieniu bo guzik wiesz co myślą te setki dziewczyn, które tu wchodzą. A tak w ogóle agresja jest objawem lęku...czegoś się boisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie dopiero zadziałało dopochwowo. Pod jezykiem mogłam sobie trzymac i  nic nie działało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

karolina jestes dziewica?

----------


## Karolina :)

Zacytuje Twoją koleżankę lub może Ciebie(bo się nie podpisujesz) "nie interesuj się moim kroczem"  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pewnie brzydka jestes i wstydzisz sie ze dziewica jestes
/eryk kryszewski

----------


## Karolina :)

> pewnie brzydka jestes i wstydzisz sie ze dziewica jestes
> /eryk kryszewski


Naprawdę nie interesuje mnie co o mnie myślisz Eryku Kryszewski  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni temu brałam arth, dostałam obfitego krwawienia ze skrzepami i wgl.. Mam wątpliwości czy się udało.. Proszę o pomoc, odpowiedzcie mi na te pytania, jak po zastosowaniu arth mam 3 dni krwawienia, jak okres, nie w pierwszy dzień, ale tak jakby juz któryś dzien był, to zadziałał arth, znaczy, że się udało? Kiedy przestają boleć piersi i czy całkowicie od razu przestają boleć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po jakim czasie poszłyście na usg jak się udało czy wogole nie posłyszcie ? co po wiedziałyście gin. ? Bo zastanawiam się czy iść odrazu czy później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży ?

ODBIÓR OSOBISTY LEGNICA I OKOLICE!!!!

Wspieramy legalną i bezpieczną aborcję!!!. Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, gdzie kobieta nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest wykonać ją samodzielnie do 9-12 tygodnia ciąży używając dwóch leków:
Mifepristonu (znane też jako tabletka aborcyjna, RU 486) oraz Mizoprostolu (Cytotec, Arthrotec).
W ten sposób wykonana medyczna aborcja jest skuteczna w ponad 97%.
Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, w którym nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, a chciałabyś ją wykonać przy użyciu Mifepristonu i Mizoprostolu zadzwoń pomogę !!!



GDYBYM NIE ODBIERAŁ PROSZĘ O KRÓTKĄ WIADOMOŚĆ O TREŚCI TABLETKI oddzwonie w ciągu 10 minut




BEZPIECZNIE, BEZ POWIKŁAŃ I KOMPLIKACJI

OFERUJE WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY PORONNE DOSTĘPNE NA RYNKU POLSKIM . ,ARTHROTEC CYTOCET RU 486 MIFEPRISTONE MIZOPROSTOL MISOPROSTOL
WSZYSTKIE ŚRODKI SĄ POCHODZENIA APTECZNEGO

ZESTAWY KTÓRYMI DYSPONUJE TO


1.zestaw to 12 tabletek arthrotec + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486) cena 280 zł

2.zestaw to 12 tabletek cytotec + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486) cena 350 zł

3.ZESTAW MISOPROSTOL 200 FIRMY CIPLA(ZESTAW HOLENDERSKI WYŁĄCZNIE DO 7 TYGODNIA)KOSZT 260ZŁ

ZESTAWY TABLETEK PORONNYCH KTÓRE POSIADAM ZAWIERAJĄ PO 200 mg MISOPROSTOLU
(ARTHROTEC , CYTOTEC)



Jestem osoba z kilkuletnim doświadczeniem w sprawie aborcji farmakologicznej .

Z Mojej strony oferuje
-pewne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
-tabletki oryginalne w blistrach
-stały kontakt telefoniczny
-możliwości otwarcia paczki przed zapłatą
-indywidualnie dobieram leki pod osobę
-dyskrecja 100%
-szybki powrót do miesiączki
-expresowa wysyłka

MOJE OGŁOSZENIE BYĆ MOŻE SKIEROWANE JEST DO CIEBIE telefon czynny 24h 7 dni w tygodniu

KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY SEBASTIAN 607.714.002

JEŚLI ZDECYDOWAŁAŚ SIĘ NA USUNIĘCIE PŁODU, JESTEM GOTOWY POMÓC OD ZARAZ.
CHCESZ ZACZERPNĄĆ WIADOMOŚCI NA TEMAT ABORCJI KIERUJ PYTANIA POD NR

WYSTARCZY ŻE NAPISZESZ SMS O TREŚCI TABLETKI ODDZWONIĘ



UWAGA NA INTERNETOWYCH LEKARZY I NACIĄGACZY KAŻDA PACZKA PRZEZ NAS WYSYŁANA JEST Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED DOKONANIEM PŁATNOŚCI
LEK PROSTO Z APTEKI!!!!!!

ODBIÓR OSOBISTY W LEGNICY I OKOLICE!!!


==================================================  ============================

usuwanie ciąży
tabletki poronne
aborcja leki poronienie
wczesnoporonne cytotec arthrotec
aborcja tabletki na poronienie arthrotec cytotec
tabletki na usunięcie ciąży
na pozbycie się ciąży
jak poronić
jak pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży
wywoływanie okresu
wpadka pigułki poronne pigulki poronne tabletki poronne poronienie poronić aborcja wczesnoporonne wczesno poronne ru486 ru 486 mefipriston mefipristone mifepristone levonorgestrel ellaone ella one mizoprostol misoprostol misoprostolem usuwanie dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam zakupiłam w środę tabletki poronne u pana Sebastiana oczywiście miałam wątpliwości bo 2 razy zostałam oszukana postanowiłam zaryzykować do 3 razy sztuka i zamówiłam pod numerem 607-714-002 dostałam oryginalny cytotec za 350zł juz jestem po kuracji jestem mega zadowolona i bardzo chciałam po dzękować panu i bede robiła takie reklamy na pana temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni temu brałam arth, dostałam obfitego krwawienia ze skrzepami i wgl.. Mam wątpliwości czy się udało.. Proszę o pomoc, odpowiedzcie mi na te pytania, jak po zastosowaniu arth mam 3 dni krwawienia, jak okres, nie w pierwszy dzień, ale tak jakby juz któryś dzien był, to zadziałał arth, znaczy, że się udało? Kiedy przestają boleć piersi i czy całkowicie od razu przestają boleć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam dawki arthrotec. Po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawić i bolal mnie brzuch . Po 3 dawce miałam skurcze wylecialyy ze mnie ze dwa skrzepy i przezroczyta kulka ze skrzepami bylam pewna ze to po wszystkim juz. Caly wieczor bolal mnie brzuch w nocy Malo juz krwawiłam. Z rana pojechalam do szpitala i powiedzial mi ze widzi pęcherzyk otoczony skrzepami i żeby w tygodniu potworzyć USG. I żebym brala nospe 3razy dzienie ale po co ? Nie chcial mi nic dokladnie wytłumaczyć . Jestem w 4tygodniu. I teraz juz prawie nie krwawię i brzuch tylko czasu troszkę boli. A i dodam ze pierś po nocy juz nie sa nabrzmiałe tak jak w ciąży . Poradzicie cos ? Bo do lekarza wybiorę sie jutro ale czy wytrzymam ta nie pewność to nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebny arthrotec pilne ma ktoś sprzedać 793 907 354

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebny arthrotec pilne ma ktoś sprzedać 793 907 354


odezwij sie na email: arthrotec888@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny arthrotec opakowanie 20tabl. Ulotka wewnątrz. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci .
575 823 497 . / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam dawki arthrotec. Po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawić i bolal mnie brzuch . Po 3 dawce miałam skurcze wylecialyy ze mnie ze dwa skrzepy i przezroczyta kulka ze skrzepami bylam pewna ze to po wszystkim juz. Caly wieczor bolal mnie brzuch w nocy Malo juz krwawiłam. Z rana pojechalam do szpitala i powiedzial mi ze widzi pęcherzyk otoczony skrzepami i żeby w tygodniu potworzyć USG. I żebym brala nospe 3razy dzienie ale po co ? Nie chcial mi nic dokladnie wytłumaczyć . Jestem w 4tygodniu. I teraz juz prawie nie krwawię i brzuch tylko czasu troszkę boli. A i dodam ze pierś po nocy juz nie sa nabrzmiałe tak jak w ciąży . Poradzicie cos ? Bo do lekarza wybiorę sie jutro ale czy wytrzymam ta nie pewność to nie wiem.


Mam podobnie w nocy zaczelo się krwawienie wylecialy skrzepy dwa ale teraz mam tylko lekkie plamienia dziś ide na usg ale watpie że sie udało bo nie mam normalnego krwawienia daj znać jutro co ci powiedza piersi mam mniej obolałe ale dalej sa na puchnie te

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny arthrotec opakowanie 20tabl. Ulotka wewnątrz. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci .
575 823 497 . / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobnie w nocy zaczelo się krwawienie wylecialy skrzepy dwa ale teraz mam tylko lekkie plamienia dziś ide na usg ale watpie że sie udało bo nie mam normalnego krwawienia daj znać jutro co ci powiedza piersi mam mniej obolałe ale dalej sa na puchnie te

Witaj skąd miałaś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139809]Mam podobnie w nocy zaczelo się krwawienie wylecialy skrzepy dwa ale teraz mam tylko lekkie plamienia dziś ide na usg ale watpie że sie udało bo nie mam normalnego krwawienia daj znać jutro co ci powiedza piersi mam mniej obolałe ale dalej sa na puchnie te

aSkąd miałaś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , mam do odprzedania całe opakowanie leku Arthrotec Forte 20 tabl.
Więcej infro na: arthrotec888@onet.pl
Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cały czas bylam w kontakcie meilowym z women on web . I mi powiedzieli ze lekarz mogl sie pomyśleć jesli bylo odrazu po poronienu . Mysle zaczekać dwa dni i wtedy pójdę do lekarza na USG . Martwię się ze się nie udalo ale jednak cos ze mnie wyleciało (sort za określenia) i wydaje mi sie ze to bylo to wiec troche mi trudno uwierzyć ze się nie powiodło . Krwawienia mam nie duże no ale są . Jak bede po lekarzu prowadzącym to dam znac. A tabletki kupiłam bez problemu w aptece 45 zl czekałam jeden dzien bo byly na zamówienie a od reki mieli tylko forte. Proponuje takie mniejsze osiedlowe apteki prywatne. Tam łatwiej dostaniecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam podobnie w nocy zaczelo się krwawienie wylecialy skrzepy dwa ale teraz mam tylko lekkie plamienia dziś ide na usg ale watpie że sie udało bo nie mam normalnego krwawienia daj znać jutro co ci powiedza piersi mam mniej obolałe ale dalej sa na puchnie te


Bylas na USG ? Co Ci powiedzial ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juz wielokrotnie wysylalam za granice nie jestem oszustka, od razu podam Pani numer paczki wiec bedzie Pani mogla sobie ja kontrolowac moj numer konta: 57 1020 1390 0000 6602 0431 4761 Paulina Kopczyńska, pozdrawiam

Uwaga na ta oszustke przelałam jej 400 zł miała mi przesłać tabletki do Holandi nie odbiera tel cisza to jej numer konta uważajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA DZIEWCZYNY!!! 

To reklama własna największego oszusta i złodzieja z portalu ogłaszamy24.pl !!!!!
Wczoraj pół dnia spędziłam na komisariacie bo nie podaruję "Panu Sebastianowi" (czy też dr. Mirosławowi, oszustowi oferującemu tabletkę gwałtu, legalne prawo jazdy, wszelkie leki z apteki, recepty in blanco, itd..).
Może i dała bym sobie spokój gdyby nie fakt, że nie dość mu było okradzenia mnie z pieniędzy to jeszcze naubliżał mi jak jeszcze nigdy nikt i śmiał się w głos gdy zadzwoniłam zapytać co to za niedziałający bubel (jakieś tabletki luzem w kopercie) mi przysłał!!!
Policjanci powiedzieli, że z całej Polski napływają zgłoszenia - mają go na przysłowiowym widelcu tylko zbierają jeszcze kolejne osoby pokrzywdzone dlatego jest to bardzo ważne żeby każdy kogo ten bydlak oszukał zgłosił to policji! 
Ten facet już dwa razy został złapany za podobne przestępstwa - policja doskonale go zna!!! 
To recydywista i tym razem wsadzą go na ładnych parę latek a całą kasę, którą ukradł będzie oddawał w zębach!!!!!!!
NIC WAM ZA TO NIE GROZI! 
To on łamie prawo oszukując osoby w potrzebie. Zresztą jak widać nie tylko bo tak jak napisałam wcześniej - to zawodowy oszust żerujący na ludzkiej łatwowierności, którego jedynym zajęciem jest siedzenie przed komputerem i wystawianie ogłoszeń oferujących przedmioty których gnida nigdy nawet w ręku nie miała! 
W razie czego mogę pomóc pokazać zgłoszenie popełnienia przestępstwa na moją niekorzyść żebyście wiedziały, że na 100% nic WAM nie grozi!!! 
Nie pozwólcie się bezkarnie okradać zwłaszcza takiemu prostakowi!






> witam zakupiłam w środę tabletki poronne u pana Sebastiana oczywiście miałam wątpliwości bo 2 razy zostałam oszukana postanowiłam zaryzykować do 3 razy sztuka i zamówiłam pod numerem 607-714-002 dostałam oryginalny cytotec za 350zł juz jestem po kuracji jestem mega zadowolona i bardzo chciałam po dzękować panu i bede robiła takie reklamy na pana temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zyczę sobie zeby publicznie było podawane moj nr konta nie jestem oszustka i prosze liczyć sie ze słowami rowniez pozdrawiam i zyczę miłego dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , mam do odprzedania całe opakowanie leku Arthrotec Forte 20 tabl. kupione w aptece
 Więcej infro na: arthrotec888@onet.pl
 Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylas na USG ? Co Ci powiedzial ?


Byłam na usg ciąża jest dalej jest pęcherzyk kazała się zgłosić za 10 dni bedzie coś wiecej widać wiec sama teraz nie wiem zostaje mi tylko czekać narazie nie mam pojęcia co dalej  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żeby was kobietki trochę uspokoić to wam napiszę jak u Mnie to przebiega. We wtorek brałam cytotek. Były bóle i krew. Parę małych skrzepow. Na następny dzień krew... Ale nie ze się lało tak zwyczajnie mniej trochę niż okres. Na 3 dzień ta sama krew takie małe skrzepki... max 2 kilometry , i tak to trwało na przemian. Przyuwazylam że wraz z tą małą ilością krwi czerwonej jakby śluz jest albo krew gęsta. Nie jestem w stanie do końca określić. Mamy dziś praktycznie tydzień od czasu jak brałam... Wczoraj skrzep jeden dziś przed chwilą też taki dość spory... coś jasnego z bordowym... nie wnikalam co to... I nagle ból piersi znikł...  A cały tydz. Mnie męczył. Brzuch tak pobolewal mnie cały tydz. Aaaa mylam się w ciepłej wodzie i chlalam piwo zaraz 2 dni po tabsach. Bo te krwawienie było dla mnie za małe. Każdy pisze że musi się łac. Jak widać nie musi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miało być Max 2 milimetry nie znoszę tych słowników.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam na usg ciąża jest dalej jest pęcherzyk kazała się zgłosić za 10 dni bedzie coś wiecej widać wiec sama teraz nie wiem zostaje mi tylko czekać narazie nie mam pojęcia co dalej


Krwawisz??? Jaki tydz???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd miałaś tabsy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli po zastosowaniu arth utrzymuje się krwawienie już kilka dni, dość duże, to znaczy, że sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , mam do odprzedania całe opakowanie leku Arthrotec Forte 20 tabl. kupione w aptece
    Więcej infro na: arthrotec888@onet.pl
    Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam w sobote tabletki . I w sobote krwawilam dość intensywnie . W niedziele juz slabo i tak samo dzis . Ale dzis jak zaczelam pracować zaczął bolec mnie brzuch i troche mocniej krwawię i nie wiem czy się oczyszczam czy poprostu jeszcze nie poronilam ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawisz??? Jaki tydz???


Już nie wszystko ustopiło było mocne krwawienie w nocy ze skrzepami a póżniej cały dzien plamiłam na drugi dzień już nic pęcherzyk dalej jest 4 tydzien i piąty dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli raz to zrobilyscie i sie nie udalo ( pecherzyk dalej jest ) to logiczne ze trzeba powtórzyć. ..dziewczyny myślcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli po zastosowaniu arth utrzymuje się krwawienie już kilka dni, dość duże, to znaczy, że sie udało?


?? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ?? Proszę o pomoc


zrob test i wtedy bedziesz wiedziała czy rzeczywiscie sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrob test i wtedy bedziesz wiedziała czy rzeczywiscie sie udało


test po arth daje wyniki dopiero po kilku tyg czy od razu??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> test po arth daje wyniki dopiero po kilku tyg czy od razu??


zazwyczaj trzeba odczekac do tyg a anwet do 2tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało sie za 1 razem. U mnie to wyglądało tak: wzięłam 3 dawki i nic się nie działo. Ostatnią o 18. Po wzięciu leku oczywiście: biegunka, dreszcze, temperatura. Potem poćwiczyłam ok. 30 min. i potem zaczęłam krwawić. Dosyć silne krw., krew czerwona. Parę skrzepów dużych i koniec. Potem 4 dni brązowe plamienie. 5 dnia, znowu po ćwiczeniach zaczęłam krwawić. Jak przy miesiączce, przez 3 dni. Nie miałam prawie w ogóle skurczy, brzuch jedynie pobolewał. . Krwawienie takie średnie, z małymi skrzepami. Beta spadła 3 razy w ciągu 2 dni i ustąpił ból piersi i uczucie pełnego brzucha. Temperatura też mi spadła, bo codziennie mierzę. Także można to przejść prawie zupełnie bezboleśnie. Wzięłam w 5 tyg.

----------


## rybaaaa

Arthrotec orginal sprzedam.tel 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szybko i dyskretnie sprzedam Arthrotec tel 507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , mam do odprzedania całe opakowanie leku Arthrotec Forte 20 tabl. kupione w aptece
    Więcej infro na: arthrotec888@onet.pl
    Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd miałaś tabsy?


Od pani ginekolog nie z internetu . Ale dałam 700zl... Ale wiem za co. Babka zawsze odbierala doradzala itd. I przywieziono mi tabletki w miejsce jakie ja wyznaczylam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec.Przy przesyłce możliwość zajrzeia do 
Paczki.mój tel.,591921894.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 tabl arthrotec,jesli  ktoras jest chetna odezwij sie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd wzięłaś namiary na tą osobę od leków? Z jakiego miasta trzeba je było odebrać? 
> Szukam kogoś zaufanego ale leki muszą być najwyższej jakości mój chłopak nie pozwoli nawet na kombinowanie z Artroteckiem czy innymi zamiennymi lekami ani na kupowanie przez przesyłki. Wolimy pojechać nawet dalej żeby mieć pewność i nie narażać się na żadne oszustwa i nie marnować cennego czasu bo każdy dzień dla mnie to straszna męczarnia oczekiwania


 Kupiłam od pani doktor. Pierwszą dawkę przyjęłam przy niej w gabinecie, resztę w domu pod kontrolą tel.
Dziś byłam tam z powrotem na badaniu i USG bo nie mogłam wytrzymać i chciałam mieć pewność, że wszystko ze mną jest prawidłowo no i udało się!!!!!! 
Taki wielki kamień z serca mi spadł, że mam ochotę tańczyć i śpiewać  :Smile:  
Nie zrozumie tego nikt inny jak tylko kobieta w takiej sytuacji!!!
Dziewczyny nie męczcie się z Artrotekiem czy innymi paskudztwami!
Jeśli tylko was stać nie oszczędzajcie na własnym zdrowiu! Z tego co tu wyczytałam nie cierpiałam nawet w połowie jak większość z was które męczyły się z tym całym Artrotekiem! 
Leki, które kupiłam nie powodowały takich strasznych objawów podczas zażywania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłam od pani doktor. Pierwszą dawkę przyjęłam przy niej w gabinecie, resztę w domu pod kontrolą tel.
> Dziś byłam tam z powrotem na badaniu i USG bo nie mogłam wytrzymać i chciałam mieć pewność, że wszystko ze mną jest prawidłowo no i udało się!!!!!! 
> Taki wielki kamień z serca mi spadł, że mam ochotę tańczyć i śpiewać  
> Nie zrozumie tego nikt inny jak tylko kobieta w takiej sytuacji!!!
> Dziewczyny nie męczcie się z Artrotekiem czy innymi paskudztwami!
> Jeśli tylko was stać nie oszczędzajcie na własnym zdrowiu! Z tego co tu wyczytałam nie cierpiałam nawet w połowie jak większość z was które męczyły się z tym całym Artrotekiem! 
> Leki, które kupiłam nie powodowały takich strasznych objawów podczas zażywania.


A co takiego przyjełas? jakies inne tabletki, ze sie nie meczyłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co takiego przyjełas? jakies inne tabletki, ze sie nie meczyłas?


Na początek dostałam globulkę dopochwową i tabletkę do połknięcia, potem znowu dopochwowo i do połknięcia i potem do domu pod język tabl. Misoprostolum. 
Miałam jeszcze listek tabl do połknięcia w razie gdyby krwawienie było zbyt intensywne i przez 3 dni brałam po jednej kapsułce co 24 godziny też połykane. 
Nie męczyłam się! Bardziej miałam taki ucisk w dole brzucha niż ból trochę takie ciągnięcie ale nie wymiotowałam i nie miałam biegunki ani takiej wielkiej gorączki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na początek dostałam globulkę dopochwową i tabletkę do połknięcia, potem znowu dopochwowo i do połknięcia i potem do domu pod język tabl. Misoprostolum. 
> Miałam jeszcze listek tabl do połknięcia w razie gdyby krwawienie było zbyt intensywne i przez 3 dni brałam po jednej kapsułce co 24 godziny też połykane. 
> Nie męczyłam się! Bardziej miałam taki ucisk w dole brzucha niż ból trochę takie ciągnięcie ale nie wymiotowałam i nie miałam biegunki ani takiej wielkiej gorączki!


a słyszałam , ze tabletki dopochwowe to strasznie szkodza... czy moze Pani co wiecej powiedziec o tych globulkach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a słyszałam , ze tabletki dopochwowe to strasznie szkodza... czy moze Pani co wiecej powiedziec o tych globulkach?


Ale ja nie brałam dopochwowo żadnych tabletek tylko globulki specjalnie przystosowane do takiego zaaplikowania!
Niestety nie pamiętam co było na opakowaniu tych globulek  :Frown:  
Jeśli chcesz to mogę zadzwonić do lekarki, która mi je dała i zapytać jak się nazywają?

Ja też wyczytałam, że branie dopochwowe właśnie tego Artroteku może skończyć się wstrząsem takim jak czasem można dostać od tamponów. Wstrząs septyczny czy jakoś podobnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest osoba z woj. mazowieckiego która chciałaby odkupić 20 tabletek Arthrotec Forte?
Pozdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja nie brałam dopochwowo żadnych tabletek tylko globulki specjalnie przystosowane do takiego zaaplikowania!
> Niestety nie pamiętam co było na opakowaniu tych globulek  
> Jeśli chcesz to mogę zadzwonić do lekarki, która mi je dała i zapytać jak się nazywają?
> 
> Ja też wyczytałam, że branie dopochwowe właśnie tego Artroteku może skończyć się wstrząsem takim jak czasem można dostać od tamponów. Wstrząs septyczny czy jakoś podobnie.


jak mogłabys sie dowiedziec jakie to były globulki to bede wdzieczna i od razu mi napisz dokladnie nazwy innnych lekow jakie przyjelas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak mogłabys sie dowiedziec jakie to były globulki to bede wdzieczna i od razu mi napisz dokladnie nazwy innnych lekow jakie przyjelas


 Dobrze, zaraz zadzwonię i się dowiem ale to wszystko były zagraniczne leki  :Frown:  
Nie kupisz ich w Polsce niestety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rozumiem, a jaka była ich cena ze te globulki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak mogłabys sie dowiedziec jakie to były globulki to bede wdzieczna i od razu mi napisz dokladnie nazwy innnych lekow jakie przyjelas


 Napisz do mnie na gg jeśli chcesz - nie będę pisać na forum publicznym o takich szczegółach.
Moje gg: 60473259

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 8 tabl arthrotec,jesli  ktoras jest chetna odezwij sie


ile byś chciała za 8 tab?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139744]


> witaj mam podobnie próbuje 3 raz i dzis sie okaze jestem zalamana bo nic nie idzie[/Q
> tabletki mogą zadzialac z opoznieniem.nie martw sie


U mnie zadziałał po 9 dniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> test po arth daje wyniki dopiero po kilku tyg czy od razu??


U mnie pokazał 1 kreskę dziś czyli po tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się udało dziś zrobiłam test jedna gruba krecha i ani śladu po drugiej.Art zadziałał po 9 dniach wzięłam w czwartek a w następną sobotę wystapilo krwawienie. Jest mi lżej. Mało krwawilam to był może 4 może 5 tydz, krew pierwszego dnia jak okres tylko czerwona krwią i dwa skrzepy w jednym mała biała kuleczka później już tylko delikatne krwawienie i delikatne małe ale to bardzo małe skrzepy, krwawienie z 5 dni jak okres. Biegunka na maxa dwa dni, gorączka i dreszcze ale do przeżycia. Mam nadzieję że i wam się uda trzymajcie się i życzę powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się udało dziś zrobiłam test jedna gruba krecha i ani śladu po drugiej.Art zadziałał po 9 dniach wzięłam w czwartek a w następną sobotę wystapilo krwawienie. Jest mi lżej. Mało krwawilam to był może 4 może 5 tydz, krew pierwszego dnia jak okres tylko czerwona krwią i dwa skrzepy w jednym mała biała kuleczka później już tylko delikatne krwawienie i delikatne małe ale to bardzo małe skrzepy, krwawienie z 5 dni jak okres. Biegunka na maxa dwa dni, gorączka i dreszcze ale do przeżycia. Mam nadzieję że i wam się uda trzymajcie się i życzę powodzenia


Zostały Ci jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Oryginalne opakowanie 20tabletek . z ulotka . 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się !!!

Ten Sebastian to największy oszust z możliwych! Niestety dopiero po fakcie zaczęłam szukać informacji 
na jego temat w internecie i na wielu stronach, forach itd jest opisane ze ten numer telefonu nalezy do naciagacza!!!
Poczytalam ze inni zglaszaja na policje gdy zostana przez niego oszukani i nabralam odwagi. 
Niestety dopiero jutro wraca moj maz ale jak tylko bedzie to od razu pojedziemy razem na policje!!! Zglosimy to oszustwo bo wolno tolerowac kradziezy!!!!!!! Jak sie mu tego nie ukroci to bedzie dalej okradal kolejne i kolejne osoby. Zycze mu zeby ostro go podsumowali za cala ludzka krzywde ktora wyrzadzil z checi zysku i wlasnej pazernosci. Zamiast wziac sie za normalna prace siedzi przed kom





> UWAGA DZIEWCZYNY!!! 
> 
> To reklama własna największego oszusta i złodzieja z portalu ogłaszamy24.pl !!!!!
> Wczoraj pół dnia spędziłam na komisariacie bo nie podaruję "Panu Sebastianowi" (czy też dr. Mirosławowi, oszustowi oferującemu tabletkę gwałtu, legalne prawo jazdy, wszelkie leki z apteki, recepty in blanco, itd..).
> Może i dała bym sobie spokój gdyby nie fakt, że nie dość mu było okradzenia mnie z pieniędzy to jeszcze naubliżał mi jak jeszcze nigdy nikt i śmiał się w głos gdy zadzwoniłam zapytać co to za niedziałający bubel (jakieś tabletki luzem w kopercie) mi przysłał!!!
> Policjanci powiedzieli, że z całej Polski napływają zgłoszenia - mają go na przysłowiowym widelcu tylko zbierają jeszcze kolejne osoby pokrzywdzone dlatego jest to bardzo ważne żeby każdy kogo ten bydlak oszukał zgłosił to policji! 
> Ten facet już dwa razy został złapany za podobne przestępstwa - policja doskonale go zna!!! 
> To recydywista i tym razem wsadzą go na ładnych parę latek a całą kasę, którą ukradł będzie oddawał w zębach!!!!!!!
> NIC WAM ZA TO NIE GROZI! 
> ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos chcialby kupic arthrotec chętnie odsprzedam . 20 tabletek w blistrach opakowanie ulotka.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Magdalena Popowska
ul. Galileusza 2/44
67-200 Głogów
lissi6@wp.pl

Gówniara zamowila arthrotec. .. Nie chciala podac nr tel.zalezalo jej na czasie .wyslalam w sobotę paczkę pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a ta jej nie odebrała bo taki miala kaprys ;/ i jestem stratna za wysylke i powrot paczki 52 zl ;//
Uwazajcie na nia...ja sie na swojej uczciwosci przejechalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , mam do odprzedania całe opakowanie leku Arthrotec Forte 20 tabl. raz z ulotką kupione w aptece!
    Więcej infro na: arthrotec888@onet.pl
    Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak kilka dni po arth wystepuje krwawienie dosc duze to sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zaczęłam się interesować ta grupa dopiero wtedy kiedy było mi to potrzebne, nie była to łatwa decyzja  dlatego mogę podzielić się doswiadczeniem i przeżyciami. Mam 2 dzieci, meza, kredyt i normalny dom oraz prace na poziomie. Szkoda że wszystko musi się dziać w podziemiach i strachu, w takim porabanym kraju mieszkamy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

577 326 740 podaje sie za ginekologa Marka.
Wysyła witamine C i kapsułke tranu. Nie odbiera tel. A gdy wyslesz sms to odpisuje niby zona. Ze go nie ma i jak wroci to oddzwoni. Oczywiscie tak sie nie dzieje. OSZUST z oglaszamy24

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile byś chciała za 8 tab?


40zl,ponieważ dalam.za.paczke 250zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Numer oszusta +48 607 714 002.





> Też się nadzialam masakra. Pacan zajebany


Jak to jest w ogole mozliwe, ze ten cholerny oszust jeszcze ten ma smialosc sie tu reklamowac !?

To są cytaty z postow ostrzegajacych przed nim z MARCA 2016!!!!!

W calym internecie az huczy o nim i jego oszustwach - wystarczy wpisac w google jego numer telefonu!
Razem z dwiema innymi oszukanymi przez niego osobami zrobilysmy rozeznanie i ten sam pajac odzywa sie 
jeszcze pod innymi numerami telefonu!!! Na przyklad ma numer z inna koncowka - 607-714-319 oprocz tego 607-714-002 o ktorym jest mowa na tym forum. 

Nie odpuszcze ci palancie za to jak mnie potraktowales! Tak bardzo potrzebowalam pomocy a ty nie dosc ze mnie okradles to jeszcze bezczelnie naublizales od najgorszych!!! 
Bede chodzic na policje co tydzien i poganiac ich zeby zamkneli cie jak najszybciej i odnajde jak najwiecej ofiar ktore oszukales kazda z nich namowie na zgloszenie sprawy najlepiej bezposrednio do prokuratury zeby nie mogli tego tak po prostu umorzyc!
Na razie do zgloszenia sprawy przekonalam dwie osoby ale to dopiero poczatek! 
NIE ODPUSZCZE GNOJOWI!
Jesli sa tu osoby oszukane przez tego gnoja to bardzo was prosze o kontakt! 
Razem zalatwimy sprawe szybciutko i bez zbednych korowodow!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139938]40zl,ponieważ dalam.za.paczke 250zl[/QU

Zostaw mi jakiś kontakt do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostały Ci jakieś tabletki?


Niestety nie bo miałam 8 i wzięłam je tego dnia co miałam krwawienie żeby szybciej poszło ale mogę podać nr tel od kogo zamawialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak kilka dni po arth wystepuje krwawienie dosc duze to sie udało?


Ważne że krwawisz  :Smile:  teraz cierpliwie czekaj , pieprz sprzataj myj okna itd. Po trochu wszystko pójdzie. Ja po cytoteku praktycznie dopiero po 6 dniach zaczęłam wydalac skrzepy i nagle objawy ciąży zniknęły takie jak ból piersi. Krwawienie mam takie średnie czerwone bez większych boli... zresztą takie miałam ciągle  :Smile:  będzie ok jak krwawisz. Macica próbuje wywalić to co już się nie rozwija

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , mam do odsprzedania całe opakowanie leku Arthrotec Forte 20 tabl. wraz z ulotką kupione w aptece!
 Więcej infro na: arthrotec888@onet.pl
    Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja rada...zapłać więcej (wiadomo zarabiają na tym ostro) ale masz pewność że nie dostaniesz tabl. Pochodzenia dziwnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;139947]


> 40zl,ponieważ dalam.za.paczke 250zl[/QU
> 
> Zostaw mi jakiś kontakt do siebie


518789769,  jezeli nie macie od kogo kupić calej paczki ja mam numer od babki ktora wam pomoze, doradzi.!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co do arth... między arth zwykłym a forte do przerwania ciąży nie ma żadnej różnicy kochane. Bo zarówno jeden jak i drugi ma środka miso... tyle samo. Forte ma więcej przeciwbolowego którego nie powinnyscie brać a wyplupac :Smile:  to na tyle mej rady. Jeśli macie możliwość lepiej zakupić cytotek to jest czysty miso...  :Smile:  większa pewność macie (niż w arth). I trzymam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam paczke arthrotecu. Cala- 20 tabletek. Oryginalne z apteki.odsprzedam.
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam paczke arthrotecu. Cala- 20 tabletek. Oryginalne z apteki.odsprze8dam.
> koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl


Skończ się ogłaszać bo spalona już jesteś. Wypierdalaj na ogłaszamy i wraz z cel. Sebastianem sobie tam oglaszajcie wasze witaminki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam forum odkąd sama bylam w potrzebie..i nadziwic sie nie moge ile nienawisci i zlosci jest w was. Dziewczyny pomagajmy sobie,  doradzajmy i wspierajmy... Po to jest ta grupa. Mialam nic nie pisac bo az sie boje linczu..ale ja trafilam na naprawdę uczciwa i pomocna pania i jesli ktos naprawdę potrzebuje pomocy to podaje nr tej pani 575 823 497.
Ps dziewczyny po jakim czasie od wziecia arthrotec dostalyscie miesiaczke ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skończ się ogłaszać bo spalona już jesteś. Wypierdalaj na ogłaszamy i wraz z cel. Sebastianem sobie tam oglaszajcie wasze witaminki.


Ja pieprze o co chodzi ??? Kim ty jestes i czemu na mnie naskakujesz???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy któraś z was kupowała od tej pani:Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl? Wszystko bylo ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś z was kupowała od tej pani:Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl? Wszystko bylo ok?


Ja. 2 razy bo za pierwszym sie nie udalo.a czemu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Muszę kupić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za pobraniem? Można sprawdzić przesyłkę?

----------


## K..

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś z was kupowała od tej pani:Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl? Wszystko bylo ok?


Nie wierz w toco pisza...jest kilka dziewczy ktore u niej braly. I sa zadowolone.  Albo kurier albo poczta ze Spr zawartosci-  możesz wybrac. Zdjęcia wysyla tez. Cena tez nie jest duza. 
A inni handlarze z zazdrosci zaczeli ja objezdzac na forum . mi 2razy wyslala i pomogla. Co najwazniejszr caly czas mamy kontakt. Jak z dobra kolerzanka .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pobraniem? Można sprawdzić przesyłkę?


Czemu do niej nie napiszesz ? Ona ci wszystko powie. Jesli jakis sprzedawca zgadza sie na paczke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci czy pobraniem to wiadomo ze cie nie oszuka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu do niej nie napiszesz ? Ona ci wszystko powie. Jesli jakis sprzedawca zgadza sie na paczke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci czy pobraniem to wiadomo ze cie nie oszuka.


Muszę napisać, ale nie mogę się zebrać... Ciągle mam nadzieje, ze jednak dostane ten okres...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w aptekach nie ma juz szans na kupienie bez recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Muszę napisać, ale nie mogę się zebrać... Ciągle mam nadzieje, ze jednak dostane ten okres...


Robilas test?? Ktory to tydz??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w aptekach nie ma juz szans na kupienie bez recepty?


Kazda mieszka w innym mieście nie wiem jak u ciebie. Ja przeszlam cale miasto i nikt mi nie sprzedal... To lek specjalnej ostrożności. . Więc wolalam kupic od tej pani.  Wyslala mi zdjecia na maila. I paczke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci otworzylam sprawdzilam i dopiero zaplacilam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam wczoraj, pozytywny. Chociaż ta druga kreska taka bladoróżowa.... Jeszcze się łudzę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam wczoraj, pozytywny. Chociaż ta druga kreska taka bladoróżowa.... Jeszcze się łudzę...


Jak jest wczesna ciaza to jest blada . ale jak juz sa 2 kreski to jest ciaza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam wczoraj, pozytywny. Chociaż ta druga kreska taka bladoróżowa.... Jeszcze się łudzę...


Powinnas wlasnie dzialac szybko poki jest wczesna. Wtedy jest latwiej i szybciej idzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu zostałaś na forum, jezeli masz to juz za sobą? Nie chcesz o tym zapomnieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu zostałaś na forum, jezeli masz to juz za sobą? Nie chcesz o tym zapomnieć?


Moze ktos uzna ze jestem bezduszna...ale ja poczulam ulge.wyparlam to z pamieci..a czemu tu jestem? Czasem odpowiem na jakies pytanie...czasem wyleje zale...a poza tym przed ta pania 2razy mnie oszukali . staram się pomoc dziewczyna ktore potrzebuja wsparcia lub rozmowy...taka moja pokuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To dobrze, ze jestes

----------


## K..

> To dobrze, ze jestes


Wyrzuc to z glowy...nie drecz sie tym. Ja tak zrobilam . staram sie nie pamietac . 
Jestem jestem... Takze jak cos to pisz  :Wink:  czesto tu zagladam  :Wink:  
K..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was posiada do odsprzedania resztę tabletek która jej została  (8 sztuk)? Ewentualnie czy jest tu nadal dziewczyna, która chciała wczoraj odsprzedać 8 tabletek w cenie 40 zł?  Bardzo proszę o kontakt: anna271584@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Muszę kupić...


ja moge Ci sprzedac 20 tabletek Arthrotec Forte kupionych w aptece wraz z ulotka . Napisz do mnie arthrotec888@onet.pl
pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie wszystkie dobre duszyczki.Jestem w podobnej sytuacji, 5tc i potrzebuję kupić oryginalny Arthrotec.Dwa razy nie odebrałam przesyłek po otwarciu przy kurierze,gdyż nie było w paczce oryginalnego Arthrotecu,tylko luzem owinięte w złotko tabl.,a za drugim razem blistry były bez opisu i tabl.dużo mniejsze od oryg.Dlatego bardzo Was proszę o namiary na uczciwego sprzedawcę.Z góry dziękuję i życzę powodzenia i  wewnętrznej siły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie wszystkie dobre duszyczki.Jestem w podobnej sytuacji, 5tc i potrzebuję kupić oryginalny Arthrotec.Dwa razy nie odebrałam przesyłek po otwarciu przy kurierze,gdyż nie było w paczce oryginalnego Arthrotecu,tylko luzem owinięte w złotko tabl.,a za drugim razem blistry były bez opisu i tabl.dużo mniejsze od oryg.Dlatego bardzo Was proszę o namiary na uczciwego sprzedawcę.Z góry dziękuję i życzę powodzenia i  wewnętrznej siły.


A możesz powiedzieć od kogo zamawiałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie wszystkie dobre duszyczki.Jestem w podobnej sytuacji, 5tc i potrzebuję kupić oryginalny Arthrotec.Dwa razy nie odebrałam przesyłek po otwarciu przy kurierze,gdyż nie było w paczce oryginalnego Arthrotecu,tylko luzem owinięte w złotko tabl.,a za drugim razem blistry były bez opisu i tabl.dużo mniejsze od oryg.Dlatego bardzo Was proszę o namiary na uczciwego sprzedawcę.Z góry dziękuję i życzę powodzenia i  wewnętrznej siły.


575 823 497- uczciwy sprzedawca. Moge szczerze polecic .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś jeszcze?


Mam cala paczke arthrotecu.  kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A możesz powiedzieć od kogo zamawiałaś?


1. arthrotec67@wp.pl
2.881-433-544

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam forum odkąd sama bylam w potrzebie..i nadziwic sie nie moge ile nienawisci i zlosci jest w was. Dziewczyny pomagajmy sobie, doradzajmy i wspierajmy... Po to jest ta grupa. Mialam nic nie pisac bo az sie boje linczu..ale ja trafilam na naprawdę uczciwa i pomocna pania i jesli ktos naprawdę potrzebuje pomocy to podaje nr tej pani 575 823 497.
Ps dziewczyny po jakim czasie od wziecia arthrotec dostalyscie miesiaczke ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 40zl,ponieważ dalam.za.paczke 250zl


odezwij się do mnie milenapachecka@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję pilnie art ogólnie mam 8 tabletek brakuje mi 4 więc jeśli którejś z was zostały jakieś tabletki to proszę o jakiś kontakt. Mam nadzieję że się któraś odezwie. milenapachecka@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1. arthrotec67@wp.pl
> 2.881-433-544


Dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotec forte zakupione w aptece w raz z ulotką. Zainteresowanych zapraszam : arthrotec888@onet.pl.
Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokladnie...ja przeszlam w ciagu tygodnia cale miasto-  czestochowa w poszukiwaniu apteki która by mi sprzedala. . w 2 udało sie zamowic ale nie wydadza ich bez recepty. .. A recepte zastawilam dopiero prywatnie u lekarza. Juz nie mialam sily szukac...dalam 120 zl za wizyte i 200 " w lape"... Powiedziałam wprost ze potrzebuje 2paczki arthrotecu . stracilam na lekarza 320 zl ale wyszlam z recepta na 2 op..wolalam stracic tyle ale mialam pewność ze nikt mnie nie oszuka


Masz może jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz może jakieś tabletki?


Tak mam.  kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl odezwij sie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam podobnie w nocy zaczelo się krwawienie wylecialy skrzepy dwa ale teraz mam tylko lekkie plamienia dziś ide na usg ale watpie że sie udało bo nie mam normalnego krwawienia daj znać jutro co ci powiedza piersi mam mniej obolałe ale dalej sa na puchnie te


Wróciłam od swego lekarza no i potwierdzil ze ciąży nie widac . Chciała mnie wyślą na łyżeczkowanie ze względu na to ze intensywnie krwawię . No ale nie bardzo chciałam sie zgodzić dlatego w piatek musze się zgłosić na kontrol i zdecyduje jesli sie oczyści do tego czasu to ok jesli nie to nie uniknę łyżeczkowania. Moze wy mi powiecie jak sie czuliscie po takim zabiegu ? I czy nie mieliście potem problemów z zajściem w ciążę itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie wszystkie dobre duszyczki.Jestem w podobnej sytuacji, 5tc i potrzebuję kupić oryginalny Arthrotec.Dwa razy nie odebrałam przesyłek po otwarciu przy kurierze,gdyż nie było w paczce oryginalnego Arthrotecu,tylko luzem owinięte w złotko tabl.,a za drugim razem blistry były bez opisu i tabl.dużo mniejsze od oryg.Dlatego bardzo Was proszę o namiary na uczciwego sprzedawcę.Z góry dziękuję i życzę powodzenia i  wewnętrznej siły.


 napisz do mnie pomoge Ci :Wink:  arthrotec888@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatni okres miałam 16.08 biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne dodam że 2razy w tym miesiącu pominelam odpowiedniej godziny wzięcia ale wzięłam i potem normalnie dalej brałam całe opakowanie w sobotę ostania dzis powinnam dostać okres z odstawienia a nie mam ale za to bolą mnie całe podbrzusze  wczoraj kręgosłup dziś rano miałam biegunkę i  cały dzień się czuje nie zabardzo niechce kolejnej ciazy mam już dzięci niewiem czy sobie wkręcam ciążę czy faktycznie jestem proszę o radę i pomodz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odezwij się do mnie milenapachecka@onet.pl


Odezwalam sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaraz się odezwę na meila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny.Jestem w 3tyg licząc od dnia stosunku. W dniu miesiączki zrobiłam testy ciążowe i  wszystkie 4ry wyszły pozytywne.22godz. po stosunku zażyłam tabletkę PO EllaOne, a mimo to jestem w ciąży :-( Dzisiaj poprosiłam znajomą, która ma 56 lat, czy nie mogłaby mi załatwić recepty na Arth... ,a Ona zapytała w małej aptece czy może kupić bez recepty,bo stawy bolą, a wizyta u lek.dopiero pojutrze.I dostała bez recepty opakowanie 20szt za 43zl.Jestem bardzo szczęśliwa o ile można być szczęśliwym w tej sytuacji...Próbujcie kupić bez recepty! Zamówiłam też  dzisiaj zestaw z WOW za 90euro darowizny, tak w razie gdyby Arth... nie zadziałał. Czy nie jest za wcześnie na użycie Arth... ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny.Jestem w 3tyg licząc od dnia stosunku. W dniu miesiączki zrobiłam testy ciążowe i  wszystkie 4ry wyszły pozytywne.22godz. po stosunku zażyłam tabletkę PO EllaOne, a mimo to jestem w ciąży :-( Dzisiaj poprosiłam znajomą, która ma 56 lat, czy nie mogłaby mi załatwić recepty na Arth... ,a Ona zapytała w małej aptece czy może kupić bez recepty,bo stawy bolą, a wizyta u lek.dopiero pojutrze.I dostała bez recepty opakowanie 20szt za 43zl.Jestem bardzo szczęśliwa o ile można być szczęśliwym w tej sytuacji...Próbujcie kupić bez recepty! Zamówiłam też  dzisiaj zestaw z WOW za 90euro darowizny, tak w razie gdyby Arth... nie zadziałał. Czy nie jest za wcześnie na użycie Arth... ???


Cos mi tu nie gra... Nie da sie zamawiac zestawow z wow ;// tylko recepty ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam art forte czy tak samo zadziała i tak samo się stosuje jak przy zwykłym dodam że według kalkulatora i od ostatniej miesiączki jestem w 5tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam arthrotec. Jestem w mniej więcej 9 tc.  W niedzielę mam zamiar to zrobić. Nie wiem tylko czy mogę się po tym zgłosić do szpitala z krwawieniem. Chce by to wyglądało na naturalne poronienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotec forte zakupione w aptece w raz z ulotką. Zainteresowanych zapraszam : arthrotec888@onet.pl.
Pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam arthrotec. Jestem w mniej więcej 9 tc.  W niedzielę mam zamiar to zrobić. Nie wiem tylko czy mogę się po tym zgłosić do szpitala z krwawieniem. Chce by to wyglądało na naturalne poronienie.



Najlepiej jak wezmiesz pod jezyk. Wtedy masz pewnosc ze sie kapna. Ja natomiast bralam dopochwowo i pod jezyk,ale dopiero po tyg sie udalo (zadzialal z opoznieniem na to wygladalo) wiec bez problemu od razu pojechalam do szpitala.  Przestraszylam sie krwi ktora leciala ze mnie strasznie mocno :x ogolnie w gabinecie to sie stalo  wiec mialam poronienie w toku, zrobili mi zabieg i na drugi dzien rano juz bylam w domu po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialo byc : ze sie nie kapną. Przepraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ważne,że mi wszystko gra... I powtórzę, że zamówiłam ZESTAW z WOW.Jutro wezmę Arthrotec i mam nadzieję, że podziała na tak wczesną ciążę. Jak nie będzie mi już potrzebny zestaw od WOW, to oddam go za darmo jakiejś dziewczynie z mojego miasta.




> Cos mi tu nie gra... Nie da sie zamawiac zestawow z wow ;// tylko recepty ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni temu zazyłam arth i zaczelo sie krwawienie dosc duze, wczoraj dla pewnosci powtorzyłam jeszcze raz i krwawienie nadal jest.. Myslicie, ze to znaczy, ze sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam zrobiłam test jest tylko jeedna kreska w sumie się ciesze ale czemu nie mam okresu jutro rano zrobię drugi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kilka dni temu zazyłam arth i zaczelo sie krwawienie dosc duze, wczoraj dla pewnosci powtorzyłam jeszcze raz i krwawienie nadal jest.. Myslicie, ze to znaczy, ze sie udało?


Proszę o odpowiedz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o odpowiedz ?


zrob test i sie dowiesz czy wyszedl pozytywny czy nie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrob test i sie dowiesz czy wyszedl pozytywny czy nie...


Idz na usg..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrob test i sie dowiesz czy wyszedl pozytywny czy nie...


A po jakim czasie wyjdzie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po jakim czasie wyjdzie ?


zaczekaj z tydz czasu i zrob

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny.Mam przed sobą opakowanie Arthrotecu 20szt. z apteki ale bardzo się boję go użyć :-( Jestem w 3-4 tc.Już zgłupiałam i nie wiem jak go zażyć, mimo że przeczytałam całe forum.Pomóżcie mi ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny.Mam przed sobą opakowanie Arthrotecu 20szt. z apteki ale bardzo się boję go użyć :-( Jestem w 3-4 tc.Już zgłupiałam i nie wiem jak go zażyć, mimo że przeczytałam całe forum.Pomóżcie mi ...


A wiec tak: musisz wziac 4 tabletki pod jezyk i go ssac po 4 dawki co 2,5 godziny, czyli przyjmujesz w sumie 16 tabletek. Musisz pamietac zeby pilnowac czasu i dawek bo to jest wazne....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A wiec tak: musisz wziac 4 tabletki pod jezyk i go ssac po 4 dawki co 2,5 godziny, czyli przyjmujesz w sumie 16 tabletek. Musisz pamietac zeby pilnowac czasu i dawek bo to jest wazne....



I musisz wypluc rdzen z tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy ktos miał jakby objawy ciąży a zrobił test ciążowy i wyszedł negatywny bi ja tak mam a niechce tej ciąży i niewiem co mam robić dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotec Forte 20 tabletek zakupionych w aptece wraz  z ulotka. 
Jesli jestes zainteresowana to napisz: arthrotec888@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Raczej nie jesteś w ciąży, może za kilka dni znów zrób test żeby się upewnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotec Forte 20 tabletek zakupionych w aptece wraz  z ulotka. 
> Jesli jestes zainteresowana to napisz: arthrotec888@onet.pl


Forte działa tak samo jak zwykły?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Forte działa tak samo jak zwykły?



tak , albo i jeszcze lepiej  bo ma jakis inny skladnik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej nie jesteś w ciąży, może za kilka dni znów zrób test żeby się upewnić.


Chciałabym niebyc ostatni raz okres miałam 16.08 to tera jakiś 5tydzien by był to test powinien już wykazać dodam że cały miesiąc brałam anty teraz mam 7dni przerwy a okresu nie mam jutro zrobię jeszcze raz test w razie czego mam już art zakupiony tylko ze forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I musisz wypluc rdzen z tabletki


Dziękuję bardzo.Myślisz,że tak wczesną ciążę 3-4 tydzień dam radę  usunąć Arth...? Czytałam, że to za wwcześnie ale nie chcę dłużej czekać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję bardzo.Myślisz,że tak wczesną ciążę 3-4 tydzień dam radę  usunąć Arth...? Czytałam, że to za wwcześnie ale nie chcę dłużej czekać.


t
lepiej nie wzlekaj, jesli masz tabletki zakupione to wez je od razu, nie ma na co czekac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> t
> lepiej nie wzlekaj, jesli masz tabletki zakupione to wez je od razu, nie ma na co czekac...


Dzisiaj jestem sama w domu, to nie bardzo.Jutro od rana zacznę.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Byłam na usg ciąża jest dalej jest pęcherzyk kazała się zgłosić za 10 dni bedzie coś wiecej widać wiec sama teraz nie wiem zostaje mi tylko czekać narazie nie mam pojęcia co dalej


I co tam słychać? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Muszę napisać, ale nie mogę się zebrać... Ciągle mam nadzieje, ze jednak dostane ten okres...


I co tam słychać?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dzisiaj jestem sama w domu, to nie bardzo.Jutro od rana zacznę.


A myślałaś o innej opcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mam krwawienie i wylatuje ze mnie cos a'la małej wątróbki i skrzepy to sie udało?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam serdecznie wszystkie dobre duszyczki.Jestem w podobnej sytuacji, 5tc i potrzebuję kupić oryginalny Arthrotec.Dwa razy nie odebrałam przesyłek po otwarciu przy kurierze,gdyż nie było w paczce oryginalnego Arthrotecu,tylko luzem owinięte w złotko tabl.,a za drugim razem blistry były bez opisu i tabl.dużo mniejsze od oryg.Dlatego bardzo Was proszę o namiary na uczciwego sprzedawcę.Z góry dziękuję i życzę powodzenia i  wewnętrznej siły.


Hej!
Co słychać?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Potrzebuję pilnie art ogólnie mam 8 tabletek brakuje mi 4 więc jeśli którejś z was zostały jakieś tabletki to proszę o jakiś kontakt. Mam nadzieję że się któraś odezwie. milenapachecka@onet.pl


Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ostatni okres miałam 16.08 biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne dodam że 2razy w tym miesiącu pominelam odpowiedniej godziny wzięcia ale wzięłam i potem normalnie dalej brałam całe opakowanie w sobotę ostania dzis powinnam dostać okres z odstawienia a nie mam ale za to bolą mnie całe podbrzusze  wczoraj kręgosłup dziś rano miałam biegunkę i  cały dzień się czuje nie zabardzo niechce kolejnej ciazy mam już dzięci niewiem czy sobie wkręcam ciążę czy faktycznie jestem proszę o radę i pomodz


Nikt Ci tu nie pomoże musisz zrobić testy.I nie nastawiaj się negatywnie,nieplanowane dziecko to nie koniec świata  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jak mam krwawienie i wylatuje ze mnie cos a'la małej wątróbki i skrzepy to sie udało?


Zastanów się jeszcze, Twoje dziecko ma jeszcze szanse.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A myślałaś o innej opcji?


Jakiej...?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kupiłam zrobiłam test jest tylko jeedna kreska w sumie się ciesze ale czemu nie mam okresu jutro rano zrobię drugi.


I jak tam wyszedł test?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jakiej...?


O przyjęciu swojego dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> Co słychać?


Mam już Arthrotec op. 20szt z apteki, udało się brz recepty.Jutro od rana zaczynam...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witajcie dziewczyny.Mam przed sobą opakowanie Arthrotecu 20szt. z apteki ale bardzo się boję go użyć :-( Jestem w 3-4 tc.Już zgłupiałam i nie wiem jak go zażyć, mimo że przeczytałam całe forum.Pomóżcie mi ...


Hej
Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam już Arthrotec op. 20szt z apteki, udało się brz recepty.Jutro od rana zaczynam...


A rozważałaś inną opcje wyjścia z tej sytuacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak tam wyszedł test?


Zrobiłam dziś w południe jak tylko kupiłam wyszła jeedna kreska czyli ze ciąży nie ma ale okresu tez nie ale fatalnie się czuje dodam że jestem w 7 dniowej przerwie przy tabletkach anty i niewiem co mam robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 46 lat, nie mam dzieci i nie chcę mieć.Zawiodły tabl.antykoncepcjne. Wiem, że to straszne ale nie urodzę i to jest decyzja ostateczna.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zrobiłam dziś w południe jak tylko kupiłam wyszła jeedna kreska czyli ze ciąży nie ma ale okresu tez nie ale fatalnie się czuje dodam że jestem w 7 dniowej przerwie przy tabletkach anty i niewiem co mam robić


Możesz zrobić bete po 10 dniach od planowanej miesiączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mam krwawienie i wylatuje ze mnie cos a'la małej wątróbki i skrzepy to sie udało?


I jak myślicie ?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam 46 lat, nie mam dzieci i nie chcę mieć.Zawiodły tabl.antykoncepcjne. Wiem, że to straszne ale nie urodzę i to jest decyzja ostateczna.


Rozumiem,ale skoro piszesz że to straszne to masz świadomość że zabijasz swoje dziecko.Aborcja przysporzy Ci wiele cierpień,będziesz pamiętała to do końca życia.Mam kontakt z kobietami po aborcji i piszą mi że wciąż czują ogromny ból w sercu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję bardzo.Myślisz,że tak wczesną ciążę 3-4 tydzień dam radę  usunąć Arth...? Czytałam, że to za wwcześnie ale nie chcę dłużej czekać.


Czy u ciebie pierwszy test wykazał ze jesteś w ciąży czy byłaś na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem,ale skoro piszesz że to straszne to masz świadomość że zabijasz swoje dziecko.Aborcja przysporzy Ci wiele cierpień,będziesz pamiętała to do końca życia.Mam kontakt z kobietami po aborcji i piszą mi że wciąż czują ogromny ból w sercu.


Powiem Ci tak jak kiedyś nie będziesz miała na chleb, nie będziesz miała mieszkania, rodzina Cię oleje, facet kopnie w dupe, ktoś Cię zgwałci to zobaczymy czy będziesz dalej prawić takie morały nawracać innych. Teraz pewnie jestes bogatą ropieszczoną pindą wpier....dalającą smakołyki przed komputerem i udajesz wielką Matkę Teresę nawracająca innych. Wiesz dziecko nie żyje tylko miłością i powietrzem....więc jeśli ma się urodzić i całe życie cierpieć, życ w patoigicznej rodzinie, w głodzie i smorodzie u boku załamenej matki to może lepiej zeby go nie było. Idź moze do drogich butków kup sobie 20 tą trebkę za 2000zł m=moze Ci ulży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!Odsprzedam całe opakowanie. Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany, to proszę zostawić maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem Ci tak jak kiedyś nie będziesz miała na chleb, nie będziesz miała mieszkania, rodzina Cię oleje, facet kopnie w dupe, ktoś Cię zgwałci to zobaczymy czy będziesz dalej prawić takie morały nawracać innych. Teraz pewnie jestes bogatą ropieszczoną pindą wpier....dalającą smakołyki przed komputerem i udajesz wielką Matkę Teresę nawracająca innych. Wiesz dziecko nie żyje tylko miłością i powietrzem....więc jeśli ma się urodzić i całe życie cierpieć, życ w patoigicznej rodzinie, w głodzie i smorodzie u boku załamenej matki to może lepiej zeby go nie było. Idź moze do drogich butków kup sobie 20 tą trebkę za 2000zł m=moze Ci ulży.


     Dokładnie!!! Nie każdy ma ochotę na wychowywanie dziecka w nędzy i odmawianie mu wszystkiego przy okazji żyjąc ze świadomością,że go krzywdzi.A koleżance Karolinie to chyba się płyta zacięła, bo co tu wejdzie, to do wszystkich pisze w kółko to samo i nie stać jej na żadną konstruktywną dyskusję - sorry ale takie są moje odczucia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak myślicie ?


 Jest dobrze.... tak ma być

----------


## Karolina :)

> Powiem Ci tak jak kiedyś nie będziesz miała na chleb, nie będziesz miała mieszkania, rodzina Cię oleje, facet kopnie w dupe, ktoś Cię zgwałci to zobaczymy czy będziesz dalej prawić takie morały nawracać innych. Teraz pewnie jestes bogatą ropieszczoną pindą wpier....dalającą smakołyki przed komputerem i udajesz wielką Matkę Teresę nawracająca innych. Wiesz dziecko nie żyje tylko miłością i powietrzem....więc jeśli ma się urodzić i całe życie cierpieć, życ w patoigicznej rodzinie, w głodzie i smorodzie u boku załamenej matki to może lepiej zeby go nie było. Idź moze do drogich butków kup sobie 20 tą trebkę za 2000zł m=moze Ci ulży.


 :Smile:  Nie wiem czym sobie zasłużyłam na zaliczenie mnie do bogatej klasy, ale niestety nie trafiłaś :P Ja nikogo nie nawracam,ja po prostu rozmawiam i słucham i nie wciskam trucizny tym kobietom mówiąc że to takie nic.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dokładnie!!! Nie każdy ma ochotę na wychowywanie dziecka w nędzy i odmawianie mu wszystkiego przy okazji żyjąc ze świadomością,że go krzywdzi.A koleżance Karolinie to chyba się płyta zacięła, bo co tu wejdzie, to do wszystkich pisze w kółko to samo i nie stać jej na żadną konstruktywną dyskusję - sorry ale takie są moje odczucia.


Może i by była konstruktywna dyskusja jakby były dyskusje bo takie jadzikowe teksty typu "Jebnij się w ten bogaty łeb..." są mało konstruktywne  :Smile:  Na pewno zabicie dziecka jest dla niego przyjemniejsze niż skromne życie, na pewno. A po za tym dziecko można oddać do kochanej bezdzietnej pary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czym sobie zasłużyłam na zaliczenie mnie do bogatej klasy, ale niestety nie trafiłaś :P Ja nikogo nie nawracam,ja po prostu rozmawiam i słucham i nie wciskam trucizny tym kobietom mówiąc że to takie nic.


   Nie, moja droga, Ty nie rozmawiasz tylko w kółko klepiesz te same slogany, czasem się zastanawiam czy Twój wolontariat nie polega na "kopiuj" - "wklej".Poczytaj swoje wypowiedzi - może wtedy wyciągniesz z nich jakieś wnioski.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy u ciebie pierwszy test wykazał ze jesteś w ciąży czy m
> byłaś na usg


Robiłam 3 testy w dniu miesiaczki,która nie nadeszła i wszystkie pozytywne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może i by była konstruktywna dyskusja jakby były dyskusje bo takie jadzikowe teksty typu "Jebnij się w ten bogaty łeb..." są mało konstruktywne  Na pewno zabicie dziecka jest dla niego przyjemniejsze niż skromne życie, na pewno. A po za tym dziecko można oddać do kochanej bezdzietnej pary.


    O jakiej Ty bezdzietnej parze mówisz? Zdajesz sobie sprawę jak wygląda proces adopcyjny w naszym kraju?Wiesz jakie wymogi trzeba spełniać? - prawie nikogo w Polsce na to nie stać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos chcialby kupic arthrotec chętnie odsprzedam . 20 tabletek w blistrach opakowanie ulotka.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie, moja droga, Ty nie rozmawiasz tylko w kółko klepiesz te same slogany, czasem się zastanawiam czy Twój wolontariat nie polega na "kopiuj" - "wklej".Poczytaj swoje wypowiedzi - może wtedy wyciągniesz z nich jakieś wnioski.


Poczytam,dzięki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czym sobie zasłużyłam na zaliczenie mnie do bogatej klasy, ale niestety nie trafiłaś :P Ja nikogo nie nawracam,ja po prostu rozmawiam i słucham i nie wciskam trucizny tym kobietom mówiąc że to takie nic.


Jasne jasne....Ja też nic nie wciskam, piszę tylko jak jest. Gdybyś zaznała biedy, miała problemy takie jak one to darowałabyś sobie, ale ty nie masz o tym pojęcia. Ja mam, wiem co to znaczy iść z dzieckiem do lekarza i nie mieć na wykupienie leków, nie mieć na pampersy, na nic. Mnie się udało, poradziłam sobie, bo miałam trochę szczęścia, ale ile takich kobiet jest? ile wychodzi z nędzy?... jedna na 1000 a moze mniej
Nikt mi nie pomógł, kiedy byłam w potrzebie. Te wielkie organizacje fundacje MOPSY itd, ...Ja nie mówie, ze to co robią te kobiety jest dobre bo to nie jest dobre, ale to jest czasem jedyne wyjście z sytuacji. One nie są winne, winni są ci którzy zamiast pomóc tak konkretnie wchodzą tu na forum i pierdolą swoje mądrości bo tylko tyle potrafią. Jeśli nie potraficie pomóc to darujcie sobie tą głupią gadkę bo waszą gadką nikt dziecka nie wyrzywi za to nikt nie zapewni mu utrzymania itd.

----------


## Karolina :)

> O jakiej Ty bezdzietnej parze mówisz? Zdajesz sobie sprawę jak wygląda proces adopcyjny w naszym kraju?Wiesz jakie wymogi trzeba spełniać? - prawie nikogo w Polsce na to nie stać.


Wiem że nie jest to łatwe no bo parę trzeba sprawdzić i wyszkolić,ale nie jest to nie realne.A co konkretnie tak kosztuje w procesie adopcyjnym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem że nie jest to łatwe no bo parę trzeba sprawdzić i wyszkolić,ale nie jest to nie realne.A co konkretnie tak kosztuje w procesie adopcyjnym?


Co jest realne? Weź już skończ i poczytaj sobie ile dzieci jest w domach dziecka i jaki los ich potem czeka jak dorosną. Poczytaj sobie o pseudo rodzinach zastępczych, oglądasz telewizję? Było o tym jak katowano dzieci w takich rodzinach o pedofilach nie wspomnę. Daj gwarancje 100% ze dziecko trafi do normalnej rodziny....dasz? raczej nie!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jasne jasne....Ja też nic nie wciskam, piszę tylko jak jest. Gdybyś zaznała biedy, miała problemy takie jak one to darowałabyś sobie, ale ty nie masz o tym pojęcia. Ja mam, wiem co to znaczy iść z dzieckiem do lekarza i nie mieć na wykupienie leków, nie mieć na pampersy, na nic. Mnie się udało, poradziłam sobie, bo miałam trochę szczęścia, ale ile takich kobiet jest? ile wychodzi z nędzy?... jedna na 1000 a moze mniej
> Nikt mi nie pomógł, kiedy byłam w potrzebie. Te wielkie organizacje fundacje MOPSY itd, ...Ja nie mówie, ze to co robią te kobiety jest dobre bo to nie jest dobre, ale to jest czasem jedyne wyjście z sytuacji. One nie są winne, winni są ci którzy zamiast pomóc tak konkretnie wchodzą tu na forum i pierdolą swoje mądrości bo tylko tyle potrafią. Jeśli nie potraficie pomóc to darujcie sobie tą głupią gadkę bo waszą gadką nikt dziecka nie wyrzywi za to nikt nie zapewni mu utrzymania itd.


A ja nie mówię że kobiety są winne i właśnie chcę im pomóc.I nasza netporadnia ma kontakt z różnymi ośrodkami pomocowymi.Oczywiście nie jest to pomoc 100% ,ponieważ musimy brać odpowiedzialność za swoje czyny,państwo nie może płacić za to że ktoś uprawiał sex w dni płodne i jak pisałam wcześniej dziecko można oddać.A nasze państwo powoli coraz bardziej pomaga rodziną w tym samotnym matką. Aaaa i bieda nie tłumaczy zabójstwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem że nie jest to łatwe no bo parę trzeba sprawdzić i wyszkolić,ale nie jest to nie realne.A co konkretnie tak kosztuje w procesie adopcyjnym?


   Moja dobra koleżanka bardzo chciała zaadoptować dziecko - ona zarabia 2300 natomiast jej mąż 4500 do 5000,oboje umowy o pracę na stałe, nieposzlakowana opinia, mieszkanie 52 metry. I co usłyszeli w ośrodku adopcyjnym?A mianowicie, to że nie spełniają absolutnie żadnych wymogów adopcyjnych!!!No i teraz powiedz mi kto może sobie pozwolić na adopcję w tym kraju?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja nie mówię że kobiety są winne i właśnie chcę im pomóc.I nasza netporadnia ma kontakt z różnymi ośrodkami pomocowymi.Oczywiście nie jest to pomoc 100% ,ponieważ musimy brać odpowiedzialność za swoje czyny,państwo nie może płacić za to że ktoś uprawiał sex w dni płodne i jak pisałam wcześniej dziecko można oddać.A nasze państwo powoli coraz bardziej pomaga rodziną w tym samotnym matką. Aaaa i bieda nie tłumaczy zabójstwa.


   O jakich Ty czynach mówisz?Powiedz to kobietom,które zawiodła antykoncepcja.I opowiedz nam o tych organizacjach z którymi współpracujecie i co one oferują kobietom?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Co jest realne? Weź już skończ i poczytaj sobie ile dzieci jest w domach dziecka i jaki los ich potem czeka jak dorosną. Poczytaj sobie o pseudo rodzinach zastępczych, oglądasz telewizję? Było o tym jak katowano dzieci w takich rodzinach o pedofilach nie wspomnę. Daj gwarancje 100% ze dziecko trafi do normalnej rodziny....dasz? raczej nie!


Patologie zdarzają się w każdej rodzinie również zastępczej.W 2013 roku Polsce funkcjonowało 38,9 tys. rodzin zastępczych te parę o których słyszałaś w telewizji to chyba nikł procent w porównaniu z prawie 40 tysiącami zdrowych rodzin zastępczych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest dobrze.... tak ma być


A to, co powinno wylecieć nie wiem czy wyleciało czy nie, bo nie wiem jak to powinno wyglądać, ale czytałam ze w 6 tyg powinno to wypaść razem ze skrzepami.. Może wiesz coś wiecej na ten temat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja nie mówię że kobiety są winne i właśnie chcę im pomóc.I nasza netporadnia ma kontakt z różnymi ośrodkami pomocowymi.Oczywiście nie jest to pomoc 100% ,ponieważ musimy brać odpowiedzialność za swoje czyny,państwo nie może płacić za to że ktoś uprawiał sex w dni płodne i jak pisałam wcześniej dziecko można oddać.A nasze państwo powoli coraz bardziej pomaga rodziną w tym samotnym matką. Aaaa i bieda nie tłumaczy zabójstwa.


   Ty zdecyduj się o co Ci chodzi - najpierw piszesz,że nie twierdzisz,że kobiety są winne a chwilę później,że państwo nie może płacić za to,że ktoś uprawia sex w dni płodne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam 3 testy w dniu miesiaczki,która nie nadeszła i wszystkie pozytywne.


Jutro o 12 zaczynam.Może ktoś tu zajrzy w południe i będzie mi raźniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro o 12 zaczynam.Może ktoś tu zajrzy w południe i będzie mi raźniej.


      Co prawda pracuję,ale postaram się być.Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja nie mówię że kobiety są winne i właśnie chcę im pomóc.I nasza netporadnia ma kontakt z różnymi ośrodkami pomocowymi.Oczywiście nie jest to pomoc 100% ,ponieważ musimy brać odpowiedzialność za swoje czyny,państwo nie może płacić za to że ktoś uprawiał sex w dni płodne i jak pisałam wcześniej dziecko można oddać.A nasze państwo powoli coraz bardziej pomaga rodziną w tym samotnym matką. Aaaa i bieda nie tłumaczy zabójstwa.


Tak ty masz kontakty z ośrodkami właśnie sama wspomniałaś co to za ośrodki skoro nie chca płacić za to ze ktoś uprawiał sex. Widzisz z sexem bywa różnie jeden robi to dla przyjemności, ktoś inny musi lub został zmuszony to was oczywiście nie obchodzi. Bo was nic nie obchodzi bo ta wasza pomoc to fikcja. A co do zabijania to wiesz możemy dużo sobie na ten temat podyskutować kto tak naprwadę odpowiada za tą całą sytuację i to nie są te kobiety, ale Wy bogate cwaniaki żerujące na biedocie. Dorabiacie się na wysysku oszustwach itd...a potem zdziwienie jak ona mogła usunęla ciążę, morderczyni, a mogła urodzić niech żyje powietrzem czym tam chce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

:Smile:         ffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to, co powinno wylecieć nie wiem czy wyleciało czy nie, bo nie wiem jak to powinno wyglądać, ale czytałam ze w 6 tyg powinno to wypaść razem ze skrzepami.. Może wiesz coś wiecej na ten temat?


Będe wdzieczna za odpowiedz, bo powoli odchodze od zmyslow..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty zdecyduj się o co Ci chodzi - najpierw piszesz,że nie twierdzisz,że kobiety są winne a chwilę później,że państwo nie może płacić za to,że ktoś uprawia sex w dni płodne.


Bo to jest kretynka same widzicie wielką pomoc oferuje, a potem tekst, ze państwo nie będzie płacić za to że ktoś sex uprawiał. Kompromitacja na całego idz już i nie wracaj!!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Moja dobra koleżanka bardzo chciała zaadoptować dziecko - ona zarabia 2300 natomiast jej mąż 4500 do 5000,oboje umowy o pracę na stałe, nieposzlakowana opinia, mieszkanie 52 metry. I co usłyszeli w ośrodku adopcyjnym?A mianowicie, to że nie spełniają absolutnie żadnych wymogów adopcyjnych!!!No i teraz powiedz mi kto może sobie pozwolić na adopcję w tym kraju?


To niech zmieni ośrodek.W tym artykule z 2012 r na w Adonai piszą że wystarczy mieć średnią krajową,cytuje "Większość ośrodków przyjmuje za wystarczający dochód na członka rodziny w wysokości dwukrotności minimum socjalnego netto (1008 zł), inne pozytywnie opiniują dopiero minimalne wynagrodzenia za pracę (w 2012 r. - 1500 zł brutto)"

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ty zdecyduj się o co Ci chodzi - najpierw piszesz,że nie twierdzisz,że kobiety są winne a chwilę później,że państwo nie może płacić za to,że ktoś uprawia sex w dni płodne.


 Kobiety nie są winne że rozważają aborcje to miałam na myśli, a po prostu każdy odpowiada za swoje czyny to chyba logiczne.Prawda?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Tak ty masz kontakty z ośrodkami właśnie sama wspomniałaś co to za ośrodki skoro nie chca płacić za to ze ktoś uprawiał sex. Widzisz z sexem bywa różnie jeden robi to dla przyjemności, ktoś inny musi lub został zmuszony to was oczywiście nie obchodzi. Bo was nic nie obchodzi bo ta wasza pomoc to fikcja. A co do zabijania to wiesz możemy dużo sobie na ten temat podyskutować kto tak naprwadę odpowiada za tą całą sytuację i to nie są te kobiety, ale Wy bogate cwaniaki żerujące na biedocie. Dorabiacie się na wysysku oszustwach itd...a potem zdziwienie jak ona mogła usunęla ciążę, morderczyni, a mogła urodzić niech żyje powietrzem czym tam chce.


Ty w ogóle nie czytasz co ja mówię, masz swoją śpiewkę i koniec. Przecież pisałam powyżej że kobiety rozważające aborcję nie są winne temu że ją rozważają.W pierwszych tygodniach ciąży mają huśtawkę hormonalną i są podatne na wpływy, często są naciskane  aby wykonać aborcję przez swych niedojrzałych partnerów,rodzinę czy otoczenie.I my im właśnie pomagamy.A Ty zapominasz o dziecku,kobieta jest bardzo ważna,ale tak samo ważne jest dziecko.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Bo to jest kretynka same widzicie wielką pomoc oferuje, a potem tekst, ze państwo nie będzie płacić za to że ktoś sex uprawiał. Kompromitacja na całego idz już i nie wracaj!!!


 :Smile:  się uśmiałam, a co uważasz że państwo powinno płacić w 100% do 18 roku życia za to że ktoś spłodził dziecko ale nie ma na to pieniędzy???Chciałabyś płacić ze swojej pensji na to??? Państwo pomaga,ale człowiek musi sam zapewnić sobie byt i swemu potomstwu. Tylko w skrajnych przypadkach państwo przejmuje nad dzieckiem opiekę w 100%

----------


## Karolina :)

> O jakich Ty czynach mówisz?Powiedz to kobietom,które zawiodła antykoncepcja.I opowiedz nam o tych organizacjach z którymi współpracujecie i co one oferują kobietom?


No na przykład oferują dach nad głową,wyprawkę zależy kto co potrzebuje.I tak na marginesie aborcje nie wykonuje się tylko z biedy.Bo tak się tej biedy przyczepiłyście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To niech zmieni ośrodek.W tym artykule z 2012 r na w Adonai piszą że wystarczy mieć średnią krajową,cytuje "Większość ośrodków przyjmuje za wystarczający dochód na członka rodziny w wysokości dwukrotności minimum socjalnego netto (1008 zł), inne pozytywnie opiniują dopiero minimalne wynagrodzenia za pracę (w 2012 r. - 1500 zł brutto)"


   Ale mnie nie interesuje co pisze w artykule z 2012 ( całe szczęście mamy koniec 2016!!!) - napisać można wszystko,natomiast wiem jakie są fakty.A czy oprócz artykułów możesz coś więcej powiedzieć?Wydaje mi się,że nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No na przykład oferują dach nad głową,wyprawkę zależy kto co potrzebuje.I tak na marginesie aborcje nie wykonuje się tylko z biedy.Bo tak się tej biedy przyczepiłyście.


   Oczywiście,że nie ale to jest sprawa każdej kobiety - ona podejmuje decyzję i nikomu nic do tego.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ale mnie nie interesuje co pisze w artykule z 2012 ( całe szczęście mamy koniec 2016!!!) - napisać można wszystko,natomiast wiem jakie są fakty.A czy oprócz artykułów możesz coś więcej powiedzieć?Wydaje mi się,że nie.


Wybacz ale nie można osądzać cały proces adopcyjny w Polsce na podstawie jednego przypadku Twojej koleżanki.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Oczywiście,że nie ale to jest sprawa każdej kobiety - ona podejmuje decyzję i nikomu nic do tego.


No właśnie nie bo dziecko nie jest częścią kobiety jest bytem osobnym i ma prawo żyć jak każdy człowiek. Ono się nie prosiło na ten świat zostało powołane do tego życia przez ta kobietę i jej partnera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co prawda pracuję,ale postaram się być.Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie.


Bardzo Ci dziękuję. Zamówiłam też zestaw z WOW  ale nie wiem czy dojdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wybacz ale nie można osądzać cały proces adopcyjny w Polsce na podstawie jednego przypadku Twojej koleżanki.


    To samo mogę powiedzieć o Twojej wypowiedzi. Z tym,że ja mam żywy przykład a Ty tylko artykuł i nawet nie wiesz czy on jest prawdziwy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo Ci dziękuję. Zamówiłam też zestaw z WOW  ale nie wiem czy dojdzie.


   Myślę,że dasz radę z Arthroteckiem.

----------


## Karolina :)

> To samo mogę powiedzieć o Twojej wypowiedzi. Z tym,że ja mam żywy przykład a Ty tylko artykuł i nawet nie wiesz czy on jest prawdziwy.


 :Smile:  jest prawdziwy jest na legalnym działającym portalu,powołują się w nim na Dziennik Ustaw. "Formalnie ośrodki adopcyjne korzystają z  kwestionariusza wywiadu adopcyjnego, stanowiącego załącznik do rozporządzenia z  22 grudnia 2011 r. (Dz. U. z dnia 30 grudnia 2011 r. Nr 292, poz. 1721). Trzeba w nim podać m.in. zawód, miejsce pracy,  warunki mieszkaniowe i źródła dochodów przyszłych rodziców adopcyjnych na podstawie zeznania podatkowego." Możesz wygooglować myślę że tych informacjach o wysokości zarobków rodziców adopcyjnych jest napisany niejeden artykuł.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Bardzo Ci dziękuję. Zamówiłam też zestaw z WOW  ale nie wiem czy dojdzie.


Hej!
Jesteś pewna swej decyzji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę,że dasz radę z Arthroteckiem.


mi Arth nie pomogl, przyjelam tydz temu a niedawno zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywny, teraz musze przyjac kolejne dawki...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi Arth nie pomogl, przyjelam tydz temu a niedawno zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywny, teraz musze przyjac kolejne dawki...


   Zrób bete a dopiero później zażywaj kolejne dawki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi Arth nie pomogl, przyjelam tydz temu a niedawno zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywny, teraz musze przyjac kolejne dawki...


Test moze wyjsć pozytywny nawet 3/4 tygodnie po, zrób betę w odstępie 2 dniowym lub oczywiście wizyta u ginekologa  :Smile:  ja tez myślałam, ze sie nie udało, ale u ginekologa wszystko sie wyjaśniło, dostałam tabletki"na doczyszczanie"  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test moze wyjsć pozytywny nawet 3/4 tygodnie po, zrób betę w odstępie 2 dniowym lub oczywiście wizyta u ginekologa  ja tez myślałam, ze sie nie udało, ale u ginekologa wszystko sie wyjaśniło, dostałam tabletki"na doczyszczanie"


a jak u ginekologa mi wyjdzie, ze przez to, ze brałam arth ciaza jest zagrozona i wyladuje w szpitalu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę,że dasz radę z Arthroteckiem.


Ty jedyna podtrzymujesz mnie na duchu.Nie mam nikogo,kto by mnie zrozumiał.Też mam nadzieję,że Arthrotec zadziała.Wiem,że czasem do poronienia dochodzi po kilku dniach.Jutro się okaże czy wogóle wystąpi krwawienie i się zacznie...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ty jedyna podtrzymujesz mnie na duchu.Nie mam nikogo,kto by mnie zrozumiał.Też mam nadzieję,że Arthrotec zadziała.Wiem,że czasem do poronienia dochodzi po kilku dniach.Jutro się okaże czy wogóle wystąpi krwawienie i się zacznie...


Rozważ tą decyzje jeszcze...bo wpłynie ona na całe Twoje życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test moze wyjsć pozytywny nawet 3/4 tygodnie po, zrób betę w odstępie 2 dniowym lub oczywiście wizyta u ginekologa  ja tez myślałam, ze sie nie udało, ale u ginekologa wszystko sie wyjaśniło, dostałam tabletki"na doczyszczanie"


 co to beta?

----------


## Karolina :)

> co to beta?


Beta hCG to test z krwi.Obecność hormonu beta hCG jest pierwszym wskaźnikiem, że kobieta jest w ciąży.Robi się go 10 dni po planowanej miesiączce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta hCG to test z krwi.Obecność hormonu beta hCG jest pierwszym wskaźnikiem, że kobieta jest w ciąży.Robi się go 10 dni po planowanej miesiączce.


 a po kilku tyg w ciazy nie mozna wykonac tego testu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez widac ze to reklama...slepe jestescie??


Jaka reklama co TY opowiadasz....!?? Widziałaś żebym kogoś tu reklamowała czy polecała?
Widziałaś żebym podała chociażby jakiekolwiek informacje kontaktowe do siebie bo nic takiego nie miało 
miejsca!!!
Chyba handelek ci nie idzie złośliwa kobieto i szukasz wszędzie pseudo konkurencji...

Opisałam tylko jak ja przechodziłam zażycie podobnych leków i żeby dziewczyny potrzebujące 
pomocy zadbały o swoje zdrowie i nie brały jakiś podejrzanych środków bo wcale nie trzeba się 
męczyć o ile tylko ma się dobre leki - tylko tyle!

Nic nie sprzedaje i nikogo nie polecam, namiarów na osobę, od której dostałam swoje środki na pewno 
nikomu bym nie podała z banalnej przyczyny - na tym forum jest tyle jadowitych kobiet i pazernych handlarek, że 
nie naraziłabym osoby, która bardzo bardzo mi pomogła na problemy z nieprzyjemności ze strony takich złośliwców jak ty!
Nie masz prawa oskarżać mnie tylko dlatego, że nie szukałam leków oby taniej tylko zainwestowałam w profesjonalną opiekę by nie stała mi się żadna krzywda!

----------


## Karolina :)

> a po kilku tyg w ciazy nie mozna wykonac tego testu?


Można wtedy się sprawdza w kórym tygodniu jesteś  i czy ciąża się rozwija.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Można wtedy się sprawdza w kórym tygodniu jesteś  i czy ciąża się rozwija.


dziekuje za odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos chcialby kupic arthrotec chętnie odsprzedam . 20 tabletek w blistrach opakowanie ulotka.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> się uśmiałam, a co uważasz że państwo powinno płacić w 100% do 18 roku życia za to że ktoś spłodził dziecko ale nie ma na to pieniędzy???Chciałabyś płacić ze swojej pensji na to??? Państwo pomaga,ale człowiek musi sam zapewnić sobie byt i swemu potomstwu. Tylko w skrajnych przypadkach państwo przejmuje nad dzieckiem opiekę w 100%


Ty albo jesteś tak tępa albo udajesz. Nikt nie wymaga utrzymywania dziecka do 18 lat. Widzisz sama nie czytałaś co ja piszę lub też nie rozumiesz sława pisanego a być moze jest tak że nie chcesz rozumieć. Ja nie pisałam o kobietach, które ktoś nakłania do aborcji, rodzina, facet itp., ale o kobietach w trudnej sytuacji materialnej!. Jak wiadomo kobieta zaraz po porodzie do pracy nie pujdzie więc nie zrobi na utrzymanie swoje i dziecka. Nawet jesli wczesniej pracowała to albo ostała zwolniona albo pan szef zlodziej zatrudniał ją na umowę śmieciowa i nie ma prawa do niczego mam nadzieje, że wiesz o czym pisze. Tak więc aby móc urodzić trzeba mieć przyzwoite warunki mieszkaniowe plus kasa na opłaty oraz na utrzymanie siebie i dziecka. I tu jest problem bo są kobiety które nie mają nawet gdzie mieszkać lub mają, ale np u patologicznej rodziny, czy ma tłumaczyć co to jest patologiczna rodzina itd?...Generalnie chodzi o pomoc aby ta kobieta mogla ułożyć sobie życie lub okresle to tak, wystartować, a potem radzić sobie sama. Niestety wy tego nie zapewniacie. Mieszkania i potężne zasiłki są ale dla obcokrajowców takich jak z Ukrainy czy Syrii. Tacy dostają umeblowane mieszkania plus 2-3000zł zasiłu i nikt ich nie pietnuje za to że przyjechali do obcego kraju, że nazwozili pelno dzieci i że dorabiają kolejne bo uprawiają sex. Natomiast polka musi dokonywać aborcji bo we własnym kraju takiej pomocy nie otrzyma jeszcze jest krytykowana. Powiem ci jedno ty jestes śmieszna i żałosna w swoich ostatnich wypowiedziach pokazałas swoją głupotę i moze lepiej ne wspominaj o tym że komukolwiek pomagasz i o tych pseudo organizacjach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobilm drugi test i wyszła jedna kreska okresu nadal brak bol brzucha mam większy niż przy okresie do tego nie mam sił wszystko mnie boli żadnego bIAlego śluzu nie mam racze bardziej sucho juz niewiem co mam robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  całe opakowanie 20 tabletek Arthrotec Forte kupione w aptece wraz z ulotka.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam na: arthrotec888@onet.pl
pozd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam 8 talbetek art... w opakowaniu orginalne z apteki. Zostaly mi.  Krakow wieliczka.
Krakow, Wieliczka. mohito1703@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę,że dasz radę z Arthroteckiem.


Za godzinkę zaczynam. Czekam tylko na przyjaciółkę, żeby nie być sama.Ogólnie jestem osłabiona, mam katar, ból gardła i głowa pęka ale dam radę,muszę!Nie biorę żadnych leków na to przeziębienie, żeby nie zaburzyć działania Arthrotecu.Tylko do wczoraj brałam Cholinex do ssania i Ibuprom w kapsułkach. Odezwę się jak wezmę 1szą dawkę.Miłego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny, brałam arth kilka dni temu i miałam skurcze brzucha, jajników, leciała ze mnie krew, skrzepy itd i od tygodnia mam krwawienie nadal, to znaczy, ze się udało? Bo szczerze nie wiem jak to powinno być? Piersi przestały was boleć momentalnie po rozpoczęciu krwawienia? Bo moje sa mniej nabrzmiałe, nie bolą już jak chodzę, ale jak je dotykam to nadal chyba czuje, ze sa bardziej miekkie niz byly ale chyba cos jeszcze jakby w srodku twardszego tez jest.. Dodam, ze jajniki nadal jakby odczuwam, znaczy jakby taki leciutki ból jak przy koncu okresu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta hCG to test z krwi.Obecność hormonu beta hCG jest pierwszym wskaźnikiem, że kobieta jest w ciąży.Robi się go 10 dni po planowanej miesiączce.


 czy ten test mozna zrobic wszedzie, czy potrzebne jest skierowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do odsprzedania oryginalny zestaw z wow. Kupiłam go, ale jednak nie odważyłam się go zażyć i już nie jest mi potrzebny, więc chcę go odsprzedać. Jesli ktos bylby zainteresowany prosze pisac na maila wioleta.bob@o2.pl cena 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za godzinkę zaczynam. Czekam tylko na przyjaciółkę, żeby nie być sama.Ogólnie jestem osłabiona, mam katar, ból gardła i głowa pęka ale dam radę,muszę!Nie biorę żadnych leków na to przeziębienie, żeby nie zaburzyć działania Arthrotecu.Tylko do wczoraj brałam Cholinex do ssania i Ibuprom w kapsułkach. Odezwę się jak wezmę 1szą dawkę.Miłego dnia.


I jak tam się Czujesz poszło juz coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak tam się Czujesz poszło juz coś


Czekam na przyjaciółkę,ma byc po 13 .Bez niej nie zacznę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam na przyjaciółkę,ma byc po 13 .Bez niej nie zacznę.


  Koniecznie musisz mieć kogoś koło siebie. Nigdy nie rób tego sama.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam na przyjaciółkę,ma byc po 13 .Bez niej nie zacznę.


Wogóle dziwne to wszystko. W niecałą dobę po stosunku wzięłam tabl.Po.W dniu miesiaczki testu pozytywne.Dzisiaj jest 4 ty dzień jak spóźnia mi się okres i wszystkie objawy ustały.Piersi nie bolą i zmalały, sutki tez przestały być nadwrażliwe, brzuch zmalał i jest miękki.Zrobię zaraz jeszcze jeden test.Stosunek był 21.08.,to nawet nie ma miesiąca. Czy 3 testy tej samej firmy mogły się mylić, bo tabl.Po dała pozytywny wynik? Jak dzisiejszy test wyjdzie pozytywny,to wezmę Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi Arth nie pomogl, przyjelam tydz temu a niedawno zrobilam test i wyszedl pozytywny, teraz musze przyjac kolejne dawki...


Jak masz jeszcze czas to poczekaj u mnie zadziałał po 9 dniach a test też był pozytywny dopiero po jakichś 3 tygodniach od wzięcia tab. test wyszedł negatywny (krwawienie trwało tydzień, bardzo małe plamienie)  i jak krwawienie się skończyło zrobiłam test za parę dni i już była jedna kreska. Więc może lepiej poczekać jeszcze parę dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wogóle dziwne to wszystko. W niecałą dobę po stosunku wzięłam tabl.Po.W dniu miesiaczki testu pozytywne.Dzisiaj jest 4 ty dzień jak spóźnia mi się okres i wszystkie objawy ustały.Piersi nie bolą i zmalały, sutki tez przestały być nadwrażliwe, brzuch zmalał i jest miękki.Zrobię zaraz jeszcze jeden test.Stosunek był 21.08.,to nawet nie ma miesiąca. Czy 3 testy tej samej firmy mogły się mylić, bo tabl.Po dała pozytywny wynik? Jak dzisiejszy test wyjdzie pozytywny,to wezmę Arthrotec.


Test pozytywny.Biorę pierwsza dawkę.4ry pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pod językiem 4bez rdzenia.Slina się zbiera, lekko przelykam.Gorzko mi w buzi i piecze pod językiem ale da się wytrzymac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pod językiem 4bez rdzenia.Slina się zbiera, lekko przelykam.Gorzko mi w buzi i piecze pod językiem ale da się wytrzymac...


15:10  tabelki rozpuszczone i nic się nie dzieje.Pić bardzo mi się chce.Mogę pić wodę czy tylko łyczka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15:10  tabelki rozpuszczone i nic się nie dzieje.Pić bardzo mi się chce.Mogę pić wodę czy tylko łyczka ?


15:30 Wypiłam szklankę wody.Zaczęły się drgawki i lekka biegunka.Twarz mam gorąca,a resztą ciała zimna i mnie trzęsie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzielam o 15.40. Wyjelas wczesniej rdzenie? Jak tam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15:10  tabelki rozpuszczone i nic się nie dzieje.Pić bardzo mi się chce.Mogę pić wodę czy tylko łyczka ?


15:30 Wypiłam szklankę wody.Zaczęły się drgawki i lekka biegunka.Twarz mam gorąca,a resztą ciała zimna i mnie trzęsie.
16:09 Boli podbrzusze, chwilami dość mocno,biegunka rozkręciła się na dobre; żółta woda leci i nie panuje nad tym.Dreszcze przeszły ale chyba jest gorączka.Spać mi się chce ale muszę się ruszać więc idę umyć okna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzielam o 15.40. Wyjelas wczesniej rdzenie? Jak tam?


Tak wyjełam te małe tabl.ze środka.Wyżej opisałam co i jak.
Powodzenia i dawaj znać co i jak.Jak się czujesz po pierwszej dawce i które tc  masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez myślę żeby umyć okna...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie więcej niż 5 tc. Narazie raczej nic. Strasznie szczypie w ustach. Juz 45 min. Można resztę połknąć i popić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie więcej niż 5 tc. Narazie raczej nic. Strasznie szczypie w ustach. Juz 45 min. Można resztę połknąć i popić?


Ja połķnęłam po 35minutach i popilam szlanka wody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny, brałam arth kilka dni temu i miałam skurcze brzucha, jajników, leciała ze mnie krew, skrzepy itd i od tygodnia mam krwawienie nadal, to znaczy, ze się udało? Bo szczerze nie wiem jak to powinno być? Piersi przestały was boleć momentalnie po rozpoczęciu krwawienia? Bo moje sa mniej nabrzmiałe, nie bolą już jak chodzę, ale jak je dotykam to nadal chyba czuje, ze sa bardziej miekkie niz byly ale chyba cos jeszcze jakby w srodku twardszego tez jest.. Dodam, ze jajniki nadal jakby odczuwam, znaczy jakby taki leciutki ból jak przy koncu okresu..


Zostały Ci jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15:30 Wypiłam szklankę wody.Zaczęły się drgawki i lekka biegunka.Twarz mam gorąca,a resztą ciała zimna i mnie trzęsie.
> 16:09 Boli podbrzusze, chwilami dość mocno,biegunka rozkręciła się na dobre; żółta woda leci i nie panuje nad tym.Dreszcze przeszły ale chyba jest gorączka.Spać mi się chce ale muszę się ruszać więc idę umyć okna.


16:48 boli mnie strasznie żołądek albo to skurcze, nie wiem,bo nigdy nie rodziłam ani nie byłam w ciąży.Boli stranie ale krew nie leci. O 17:30 wezmę 2 dawkę, też pod język. Niech sobie boli,byleby zadziałało.No Spy nie wolno,bo zatrzyzatrzyma skurcze czy jakoś tak? Czy właśnie wywołuje skurcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno nic przeciwbólowego....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno nic przeciwbólowego....


To nic niw biorę.Nie ma krwi, tylko biegunka i skurcze co 15 minut.Za chwilę wezmę 2dawkę pod język.Może coś się ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powodzenia. Po drugiej pewnie sie zacznie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powodzenia. Po drugiej pewnie sie zacznie...


Drugą mam pod językiem jeszcze 20minit.Na razie cisza.Zupełnie nic :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie po 2 dawce brzuch zaczął bolec strasznie, ale objawów innych zero, juz miałam kryzys, ze sie nie uda, ale po 3 dawce poszlo. Powodzenia kochana  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie po 2 dawce brzuch zaczął bolec strasznie, ale objawów innych zero, juz miałam kryzys, ze sie nie uda, ale po 3 dawce poszlo. Powodzenia kochana


Denerwuje się. Wszystko mi przeszło tylko co jakiś czas brzuch zaboli. O 20:30 ostatnia 3cia dawka.Bardzo Ci dziękuję za wsparcie.Musi się udać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w którym jesteś tygodniu?  :Smile:  jasne, ze sie musi udać, ale nawet jak cos bedzie nie tak nie tracimy nadziei- jest jeszcze zestaw wymiatacz 100% pewności z WOW  :Smile:  spróbuj sie poruszać jak dasz radę to przyspieszy akcje 3)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym jesteś tygodniu?  jasne, ze sie musi udać, ale nawet jak cos bedzie nie tak nie tracimy nadziei- jest jeszcze zestaw wymiatacz 100% pewności z WOW  spróbuj sie poruszać jak dasz radę to przyspieszy akcje 3)


3-4tc.Boli mnie podbrzusze jak na okres, mam drgawki co jakiś czas i bardzo chce mi się spać.Może po 3ej dawcę wezmę gorąca kąpiel? Mam zamówiony zestaw z WOW, dzisiaj dostałam wiadomość,że przelew doszedł, lekarz zatwierdził i w ciągu kilku dni  do 10ciu przeze u mnie ale wyślą ją na Szczecin,bo do moje miasta nie dojdzie.Boję się,że gdzieś tam zaginie ,będzie wysłana na Poste Restante. To będzie moja ostatnia deskaratunku, a jak też nie zadziałała... Muszę być dobrej myśli,bo inaczej zwariuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spokojnie nie denerwuj się u mnie po pierwszej dawce nic druga dawka ból brzucha dopiero przed trzecią dawką lekkie krwawienie po trzeciej już bach ból krew. No i się udało. Trzymam kciuki i nie myśl pesymistycznie będzie dobrze  :Smile:  
Teraz moja koleżanka jest w podobnej sytuacji i też szuka środków mi po mojej kuracji zostało 8 tabletek ale wraz brakuje jej 4 zamówiła od kogoś ale nic z tego nie wyszło bo dziewczyna stwierdziła że ktoś daje jej więcej kasy za 8 tab  i ją wystawiła. Może Ty masz jakieś sprawdzone źródło???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurczę, to moze byc za wcześnie, ale jeśli masz w drodze zestaw bądź spokojna Kochana! wiem, ze
Ciezko Ci było czekać, ale mogłaś nie obciążać specjalnie organizmu, bo moze sie nie udać  :Frown:  no ale jesteśmy dobrej mysli. najlepiej ruch, posprzataj w domu, wyjdź na spacer, o ile fizycznie dajesz oczywiście radę  :Smile:  ja byłam w 8/9 tc, po 3 dawce trochę ustały bóle i nagle jakies pęknięcie jakby i wylały sie wody- ale to oczywiście taka ilośc, która mieści sie na podpasce. Reszta poszła sprawnie, ale po kilku dniach dostałam okropne bóle brzucha, poszłam do ginekologa, który w ogóle nie wykrył, ze to buła
Ciąża, tylko dał tabletki na oczyszczenie macicy "po obfitym okresie".ja działałam z samym arth, ale przy zestawie masz pewność. Drugi raz robiłabym to na pewno z nim, ale moge cieszyć sie, ze wszystko sie udało  :Smile:  u ciebie tez tak bedzie. pisz na bieżąco jak ci idzie!
A co do koleżanki niżej to mnie rownież zostało 8 tabletek po mojej akcji, chętnie sie ich pozbędę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spokojnie nie denerwuj się u mnie po pierwszej dawce nic druga dawka ból brzucha dopiero przed trzecią dawką lekkie krwawienie po trzeciej już bach ból krew. No i się udało. Trzymam kciuki i nie myśl pesymistycznie będzie dobrze  
> Teraz moja koleżanka jest w podobnej sytuacji i też szuka środków mi po mojej kuracji zostało 8 tabletek ale wraz brakuje jej 4 zamówiła od kogoś ale nic z tego nie wyszło bo dziewczyna stwierdziła że ktoś daje jej więcej kasy za 8 tab  i ją wystawiła. Może Ty masz jakieś sprawdzone źródło???


Ja kupiłam bez recepty w aptece.Jak by się udało, to mogę Jej odstąpić te co mizostaną.Oddam za darmo.Wiem jak tp jest, gdy potrzebujesz, a zostajesz oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurczę, to moze byc za wcześnie, ale jeśli masz w drodze zestaw bądź spokojna Kochana! wiem, ze
> Ciezko Ci było czekać, ale mogłaś nie obciążać specjalnie organizmu, bo moze sie nie udać  no ale jesteśmy dobrej mysli. najlepiej ruch, posprzataj w domu, wyjdź na spacer, o ile fizycznie dajesz oczywiście radę  ja byłam w 8/9 tc, po 3 dawce trochę ustały bóle i nagle jakies pęknięcie jakby i wylały sie wody- ale to oczywiście taka ilośc, która mieści sie na podpasce. Reszta poszła sprawnie, ale po kilku dniach dostałam okropne bóle brzucha, poszłam do ginekologa, który w ogóle nie wykrył, ze to buła
> Ciąża, tylko dał tabletki na oczyszczenie macicy "po obfitym okresie".ja działałam z samym arth, ale przy zestawie masz pewność. Drugi raz robiłabym to na pewno z nim, ale moge cieszyć sie, ze wszystko sie udało  u ciebie tez tak bedzie. pisz na bieżąco jak ci idzie!
> A co do koleżanki niżej to mnie rownież zostało 8 tabletek po mojej akcji, chętnie sie ich pozbędę


Już jestem spokojniejsza.Za 10 minut biorę ostatnią dawkę.Trzymaj kciuki Kochana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam bez recepty w aptece.Jak by się udało, to mogę Jej odstąpić te co mizostaną.Oddam za darmo.Wiem jak tp jest, gdy potrzebujesz, a zostajesz oszukana.


Oczywiście nie ma mowy o dawaniu ona odkupi od Ciebie resztę jak się uda. Radzę Ci oczywiście po całym przyjmowaniu udać się na usg w celu sprawdzenia jak tam wszystko się ma. Jeżeli się nie daj by co nie udało czego oczywiście Ci nie życzę czy miałabyś możliwość załatwienia takiego artu w aptece?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście nie ma mowy o dawaniu ona odkupi od Ciebie resztę jak się uda. Radzę Ci oczywiście po całym przyjmowaniu udać się na usg w celu sprawdzenia jak tam wszystko się ma. Jeżeli się nie daj by co nie udało czego oczywiście Ci nie życzę czy miałabyś możliwość załatwienia takiego artu w aptece?


Jeśli w Niemczech jest bez recepty, to pojadę i kupię.Mam bliziutko.Te opakowanie cudem wyrwałam.Dziękuję za słowa otuchy.Wzięłam ostatnią dawkę.Język pali ale dam radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurczę, to moze byc za wcześnie, ale jeśli masz w drodze zestaw bądź spokojna Kochana! wiem, ze
Ciezko Ci było czekać, ale mogłaś nie obciążać specjalnie organizmu, bo moze sie nie udać  no ale jesteśmy dobrej mysli. najlepiej ruch, posprzataj w domu, wyjdź na spacer, o ile fizycznie dajesz oczywiście radę  ja byłam w 8/9 tc, po 3 dawce trochę ustały bóle i nagle jakies pęknięcie jakby i wylały sie wody- ale to oczywiście taka ilośc, która mieści sie na podpasce. Reszta poszła sprawnie, ale po kilku dniach dostałam okropne bóle brzucha, poszłam do ginekologa, który w ogóle nie wykrył, ze to buła
Ciąża, tylko dał tabletki na oczyszczenie macicy "po obfitym okresie".ja działałam z samym arth, ale przy zestawie masz pewność. Drugi raz robiłabym to na pewno z nim, ale moge cieszyć sie, ze wszystko sie udało  u ciebie tez tak bedzie. pisz na bieżąco jak ci idzie!
A co do koleżanki niżej to mnie rownież zostało 8 tabletek po mojej akcji, chętnie sie ich pozbędę 

Ojej dzięki dziewczyny że chcecie pomóc. Możesz zostawić jakiś kontakt żeby mogła się z Tobą dogadać moja koleżanka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli w Niemczech jest bez recepty, to pojadę i kupię.Mam bliziutko.Te opakowanie cudem wyrwałam.Dziękuję za słowa otuchy.Wzięłam ostatnią dawkę.Język pali ale dam radę.


Niestety nieprzyjemne jest to palenie ale jeżeli ma się w ten sposób udać to wszystko można wytrzymć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurczę, to moze byc za wcześnie, ale jeśli masz w drodze zestaw bądź spokojna Kochana! wiem, ze
> Ciezko Ci było czekać, ale mogłaś nie obciążać specjalnie organizmu, bo moze sie nie udać  no ale jesteśmy dobrej mysli. najlepiej ruch, posprzataj w domu, wyjdź na spacer, o ile fizycznie dajesz oczywiście radę  ja byłam w 8/9 tc, po 3 dawce trochę ustały bóle i nagle jakies pęknięcie jakby i wylały sie wody- ale to oczywiście taka ilośc, która mieści sie na podpasce. Reszta poszła sprawnie, ale po kilku dniach dostałam okropne bóle brzucha, poszłam do ginekologa, który w ogóle nie wykrył, ze to buła
> Ciąża, tylko dał tabletki na oczyszczenie macicy "po obfitym okresie".ja działałam z samym arth, ale przy zestawie masz pewność. Drugi raz robiłabym to na pewno z nim, ale moge cieszyć sie, ze wszystko sie udało  u ciebie tez tak bedzie. pisz na bieżąco jak ci idzie!
> A co do koleżanki niżej to mnie rownież zostało 8 tabletek po mojej akcji, chętnie sie ich pozbędę 
> 
> Ojej dzięki dziewczyny że chcecie pomóc. Możesz zostawić jakiś kontakt żeby mogła się z Tobą dogadać moja koleżanka?


agnesskropka77@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> agnesskropka77@vp.pl


Coś jej meila nie chce do Ciebie wysłać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> agnesskropka77@vp.pl


zostawię Ci namiar odezwij się milenapachecka@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotec forte z ulotką zakupionych w aptece. Chętnych zapraszam na priv:arthrotec888@onet.pl
Pozd

----------


## KAWA3

Odsprzedam nowy, oryginalny zestaw z Woman on Web. Dotarł on do mnie za późno, pierwsza paczka wróciła z Urzędu Celnego po 2 tygodniach od nadania. Kolejna dotarła, jednak za późno było na przyjęcie tabletek.

Zestaw a-Kare: Mifepristone 1 szt. + Misoprostol 12 szt.

kontakt: king.mar@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos chcialby kupic arthrotec chętnie odsprzedam . 20 tabletek w blistrach opakowanie ulotka.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Denerwuje się. Wszystko mi przeszło tylko co jakiś czas brzuch zaboli. O 20:30 ostatnia 3cia dawka.Bardzo Ci dziękuję za wsparcie.Musi się udać.


I jak się czujesz po trzeciej? Ja właśnie wzięłam. Po drugiej zaczęło sie krwawienie. Tez strasznie boli podbrzusze. Było mi strasznie zimno, ale narazie przeszło. Mam nadzieje, że nam sie uda... Dobrze, ze tu jesteś bo nie czuje sie taka samotna.. Bałam sie, ze bol będzie nie do zniesienia, ale narazie można wytrzymać. Zobaczę po tej. Boje się zasnąć później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu boisz się zasnąć????



> i jak się czujesz po trzeciej? Ja właśnie wzięłam. Po drugiej zaczęło sie krwawienie. Tez strasznie boli podbrzusze. Było mi strasznie zimno, ale narazie przeszło. Mam nadzieje, że nam sie uda... Dobrze, ze tu jesteś bo nie czuje sie taka samotna.. Bałam sie, ze bol będzie nie do zniesienia, ale narazie można wytrzymać. Zobaczę po tej. Boje się zasnąć później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem co sie bedzie dzialo....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak się czujesz wszystko dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I iijak się czujesz po trzeciej? Ja właśnie wzięłam. Po drugiej zaczęło sie krwawienie. Tez strasznie boli podbrzusze. Było mi strasznie zimno, ale narazie przeszło. Mam nadzieje, że nam sie uda... Dobrze, ze tu jesteś bo nie czuje sie taka samotna.. Bałam sie, ze bol będzie nie do zniesienia, ale narazie można wytrzymać. Zobaczę po tej. Boje się zasnąć później


Nic mi nie jest po trzeciej dawce :'( Lekki ból pobrzusza tylko.Byłam na spacerze i wzięłam gorącą kąpiel i cisza, tylko biegunka dokucza. Zobaczę rano ale tracę nadzieję...Będę musiała jechać do Czech na zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczekaj cierpliwie, może jeszcze się cos ruszy... Ja godzinę po trzeciej dawce miałam straszne, ale to straszne skurcze i ból, biegunka tez... Teraz znowu sie uspokoiło... I tez nie wiem czy to juz koniec....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak się czujecie po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udalo.wczoraj byl tydzien po zabiegu a dzis juz nie krwawie. Ciazy nie ma. Jedynie to jak w nocy dluzej poleze na brzuchu to czuje ze mnie boli. Chyba jeszcze raz zjawie sie u lekarza. 
Oddam za darmo tabletki 8szt. Krakow, Wieliczka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie 20 tabl arthrotec forte zakupione w aptece . Więcej inf. na athrotec888@onet.pl. 
Pozdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam cale opakowanie 20 tabl arthrotec forte zakupione w aptece . Więcej inf. na arthrotec888@onet.pl. 
> Pozdr


to jest poprawny email: arthrotec888@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczekaj cierpliwie, może jeszcze się cos ruszy... Ja godzinę po trzeciej dawce miałam straszne, ale to straszne skurcze i ból, biegunka tez... Teraz znowu sie uspokoiło... I tez nie wiem czy to juz koniec....


U mnie nie poleciała krew,tylko troszkę, że nawet jednej podpaski nie ubrudziłam.
Umowiłam się na pn.do kliniki w Niemczech do dr.Rudzinskiego.Zrobi mi usg i zadecyduje czy zabieg czy wystarczą tabl.poronne. Koszt 450euro.Sprzedam jutro samochód i pojadę pociągiem.Chcę już mieć to za sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mówilas ze masz te tabletki z wow jeszcze. Może spróbuj z RU?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mówilas ze masz te tabletki z wow jeszcze. Może spróbuj z RU?


Zestaw z WOW dopiero został wysłany, a mogą go przechwycić celnicy i nie dotrze wcale albo już będzie za późno. Wolę tam pojechać,a jak zestaw dojdzie,to go komuś odsprzedam i odzyskam pieniądze chociaż za niego.Tam też pewnie dostanę te same tabl.co z WOW dużo drożej ale trudno, chcę już mieć to za sobą.Później będę musiała mieć zabieg, a teraz da radę tabl. poronnymi.Nie chcę czekać, bo zwariuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj nie zadziałał Arthrotec.3dawki po 4 tabl.pod język i krwawienie nie wystąpiło.Całą noc brzuch bolał jak na okres, biegunka, gorączka, kilka skurczy i  na tym się skończyło :-( Zostało mi 8tabl.i wezmę je dzisiaj w dwóch dawkach pod język. Może coś się ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spokojnie nie denerwuj się u mnie po pierwszej dawce nic druga dawka ból brzucha dopiero przed trzecią dawką lekkie krwawienie po trzeciej już bach ból krew. No i się udało. Trzymam kciuki i nie myśl pesymistycznie będzie dobrze  
> Teraz moja koleżanka jest w podobnej sytuacji i też szuka środków mi po mojej kuracji zostało 8 tabletek ale wraz brakuje jej 4 zamówiła od kogoś ale nic z tego nie wyszło bo dziewczyna stwierdziła że ktoś daje jej więcej kasy za 8 tab  i ją wystawiła. Może Ty masz jakieś sprawdzone źródło???


Tabletki kupił mój chłopak w aptece bez recepty, że niby go staw lokciowy boli ,a wizytę u lekarza ma dopiero za tydzień i że doniesie receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może niech Twoja koleżanka spróbuje wziąć te 8tabl.,które ma.Ja też mam tylko 8 szt. i wezmę 2x3 i 1x2 ,lepiej tak spróbować niż wcale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z wow, jest oryginalny mogę wysłać zdjecia. Cena 270zl wioleta.bob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może niech Twoja koleżanka spróbuje wziąć te 8tabl.,które ma.Ja też mam tylko 8 szt. i wezmę 2x3 i 1x2 ,lepiej tak spróbować niż wcale.


najlepiej wziac 4 tabletki po 4 dawki to Ci pomoze.
moge Ci sprzedac mam całe opakowanie Arthrotec Forte ponoc najlepszy... mi juz nie jest przydatny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak masz jeszcze czas to poczekaj u mnie zadziałał po 9 dniach a test też był pozytywny dopiero po jakichś 3 tygodniach od wzięcia tab. test wyszedł negatywny (krwawienie trwało tydzień, bardzo małe plamienie)  i jak krwawienie się skończyło zrobiłam test za parę dni i już była jedna kreska. Więc może lepiej poczekać jeszcze parę dni


Arthrotec zadziałał u Ciebie 9 dni po przyjęciu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cala paczke arthrotecu. 20tab. Ulotka wewnatrz. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw z wow, jest oryginalny mogę wysłać zdjecia. Cena 270zl wioleta.bob@o2.pl


Ile tabletek ma oryginalny zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek Arthrotec Forte wraz  z ulotka.
Wiecej info: arthrotec888@onet.pl zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec zadziałał u Ciebie 9 dni po przyjęciu?


Tak brałam go w czwartek (połknełam i normalnie i popilam 3x4 tab.) a w następną sobotę ja się patrzę a tam krew i dodam że przez cały ten czas bolał mnie brzuch tak jakby caly czas działały te tabletki,nie bolał mnie mocno tylko tak kul niekiedy. I w sobotę tak około 12 zaczęło się krwawienie miałam art. i szybko wzięłam jeszcze żeby wszystko zadziałało tak kolo 16 wszystko wyleciało tzn. dwa duże skrzepy a w jednym z nich biała kuleczka. Więc tak jak pisze art. Działa też z dużym opóźnieniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak brałam go w czwartek (połknełam i normalnie i popilam 3x4 tab.) a w następną sobotę ja się patrzę a tam krew i dodam że przez cały ten czas bolał mnie brzuch tak jakby caly czas działały te tabletki,nie bolał mnie mocno tylko tak kul niekiedy. I w sobotę tak około 12 zaczęło się krwawienie miałam art. i szybko wzięłam jeszcze żeby wszystko zadziałało tak kolo 16 wszystko wyleciało tzn. dwa duże skrzepy a w jednym z nich biała kuleczka. Więc tak jak pisze art. Działa też z dużym opóźnieniem


To dałaś mi nadzieję.Mi wczoraj polecialo tylko troszkę krwi na jedną podpaske, a teraz wzięłam znowu 4szt pod język i mam jeszcze 4 to wezmę za 3godz.W sumie od wczoraj będzie 20tabl.Brzuch już mnie nie boli.Oby się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tydzien temu dokonalam aborcji arthrotecem, byl ogromny bol a potrm ogromne skrzepy i to co mialo wykeciec(prawdopodobnie). nagle po tym powoli robilo sie lepiej, az nastepnego dnia dostalam okropny bol brzucha
ktory trwa do teraz + czuje skurcze i leci dosc sporo krwi.. czy cos poszlo nietak? mam 16 lat i nie moge isc do leksrza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zwykly arthrotec. Cala oryginalna paczka z apteki. 20tabletek. Sprzedam
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wczorajszej nieudanej próbie z Arthroteckiem dzisiaj powtarzam ale tylko 2dawki po 4szt ,bo mam tylko 8 tabl.Pierwszą dawkę wzięłam pod język i mam tylko dreszcze,nic poza tym.Druga wezmę 2 pod język i dwie dopochwowo.Jak nie sprawdzę, to się nie dowiem... Przesyłka od  WOW już do mnie idzie o ile celnicy nie przechwycą. Jak to też się nie uda,to jadę do Niemiec na zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie, jestem zupelnie zielona w tych sprawach. ostatni okres mialam 12.08. chcę kupi tabetki. ktoś mógłby mi dokladnie rozpisac jak i ile ich brac, co po kolei itp? dziekuje z góry za pomoc, kobietki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki kupił mój chłopak w aptece bez recepty, że niby go staw lokciowy boli ,a wizytę u lekarza ma dopiero za tydzień i że doniesie receptę.


A zostało Ci coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tydzien temu dokonalam aborcji arthrotecem, byl ogromny bol a potrm ogromne skrzepy i to co mialo wykeciec(prawdopodobnie). nagle po tym powoli robilo sie lepiej, az nastepnego dnia dostalam okropny bol brzucha
> ktory trwa do teraz + czuje skurcze i leci dosc sporo krwi.. czy cos poszlo nietak? mam 16 lat i nie moge isc do leksrza


Zostały Ci jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musisz albo zrobić sobie bete z krwi a najlepiej radzę Ci iść do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witajcie, jestem zupelnie zielona w tych sprawach. ostatni okres mialam 12.08. chcę kupi tabetki. ktoś mógłby mi dokladnie rozpisac jak i ile ich brac, co po kolei itp? dziekuje z góry za pomoc, kobietki!


Odezwij sie do mnie. Pomoge ci, doradze.  Mam arthrotec na sprzedaz . 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilne Arthrotec. Może ktoś na do sprzedania. Sprawa pilna. Proszę o kontakt axgxc@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cala paczke arthrotecu. 20tab. Ulotka wewnatrz. 
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie nie poleciała krew,tylko troszkę, że nawet jednej podpaski nie ubrudziłam.
> Umowiłam się na pn.do kliniki w Niemczech do dr.Rudzinskiego.Zrobi mi usg i zadecyduje czy zabieg czy wystarczą tabl.poronne. Koszt 450euro.Sprzedam jutro samochód i pojadę pociągiem.Chcę już mieć to za sobą.


Dziewczyno witam Cię!!!!!
To co piszesz to nie przypadek.
Twoje dziecko się broni, chce żyć!!!!!!
Pozwól mu !!!!! Zobacz ludzkie życie jest w Twoich rękach a właściwie w Twoich decyzjach. Jeszcze masz czas i na szczęście nie jest za późno. Czy masz kogoś zaufanego z kim warto porozmawiać. Twojego faceta, rodzinę, przyjaciół, koleżankę. Teraz twoje myśli biegną tylko w jednym kierunku. Warto posłuchać drugiego człowieka, który na Twoją sytuację spojrzy bez emocji z dystansu i pokaże Tobie inne wyjście z sytuacji. Może jest ktoś, kto będzie z Tobą i znajdziecie lepsze wyjście dla Ciebie i Dziecka.
Ty i Dziecko jeszcze jesteście razem. Działaj w dobrym kierunku.
Jesteś przedsiębiorcza , myślę, że masz pracę. Uwierz w Siebie. Dasz radę.
Na tych forach ogłasza się netporadnia.pl  tel 58 6 915 915.
Może warto popadać.  Pozdrawiam Cię cieplutko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zostało Ci coś?


Niestety nie,bo dzisiaj biorę te pozostałe 8 szt. Wczoraj nie wystąpiło krwawienie :'(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno witam Cię!!!!!
> To co piszesz to nie przypadek.
> Twoje dziecko się broni, chce żyć!!!!!!
> Pozwól mu !!!!! Zobacz ludzkie życie jest w Twoich rękach a właściwie w Twoich decyzjach. Jeszcze masz czas i na szczęście nie jest za późno. Czy masz kogoś zaufanego z kim warto porozmawiać. Twojego faceta, rodzinę, przyjaciół, koleżankę. Teraz twoje myśli biegną tylko w jednym kierunku. Warto posłuchać drugiego człowieka, który na Twoją sytuację spojrzy bez emocji z dystansu i pokaże Tobie inne wyjście z sytuacji. Może jest ktoś, kto będzie z Tobą i znajdziecie lepsze wyjście dla Ciebie i Dziecka.
> Ty i Dziecko jeszcze jesteście razem. Działaj w dobrym kierunku.
> Jesteś przedsiębiorcza , myślę, że masz pracę. Uwierz w Siebie. Dasz radę.
> Na tych forach ogłasza się netporadnia.pl  tel 58 6 915 915.
> Może warto pogadać.  Pozdrawiam Cię cieplutko.


Dzisiaj do 23.30.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno witam Cię!!!!!
> To co piszesz to nie przypadek.
> Twoje dziecko się broni, chce żyć!!!!!!
> Pozwól mu !!!!! Zobacz ludzkie życie jest w Twoich rękach a właściwie w Twoich decyzjach. Jeszcze masz czas i na szczęście nie jest za późno. Czy masz kogoś zaufanego z kim warto porozmawiać. Twojego faceta, rodzinę, przyjaciół, koleżankę. Teraz twoje myśli biegną tylko w jednym kierunku. Warto posłuchać drugiego człowieka, który na Twoją sytuację spojrzy bez emocji z dystansu i pokaże Tobie inne wyjście z sytuacji. Może jest ktoś, kto będzie z Tobą i znajdziecie lepsze wyjście dla Ciebie i Dziecka.
> Ty i Dziecko jeszcze jesteście razem. Działaj w dobrym kierunku.
> Jesteś przedsiębiorcza , myślę, że masz pracę. Uwierz w Siebie. Dasz radę.
> Na tych forach ogłasza się netporadnia.pl  tel 58 6 915 915.
> Może warto popadać.  Pozdrawiam Cię cieplutko.


Jestem w ciąży 3tydzień albo i mniej i raczej mam organizm lekoodporny, bo tam raczej nikt i nic się jeszcze nie broni.Proszę mnie nie umoralniać,  jestem świadoma tego,że zabijam w sobie życie i ta decyzja jest ostateczna.Będę pokutować za to całe życie ale taką drogę wybrałam.Tak musi być i tak będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostały Ci jakieś tabletki?


tak mam ich troche, ale nie chce sprzedawac. czyzbym musiala kolejna dawke wziac zeby oczyscic?  to masz na mysli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w ciąży 3tydzień albo i mniej i raczej mam organizm lekoodporny, bo tam raczej nikt i nic się jeszcze nie broni.Proszę mnie nie umoralniać,  jestem świadoma tego,że zabijam w sobie życie i ta decyzja jest ostateczna.Będę pokutować za to całe życie ale taką drogę wybrałam.Tak musi być i tak będzie.


Dobrze, że się odezwałaś.
Wcale nie chcę Cię umoralniać. Bo i jakie mam do tego prawo. Ja nie mam wpływu na Twoją decyzję, tylko Ty sama.
Wiem to. Szanuję Twoją wielką świadomość tego co może się stać, a na szczęście jeszcze się nie stało. Twoje myśli dziś są takie , ale masz jeszcze 3 dni. Proszę Cię nie zamykaj się na inne rozwiązania. Zapraszam Cie na rozmowę na czacie netporadnia. pl . Bardzo cieplutko Cię ponownie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny napiszcie po jakim czasie od wzięcia Arthrotecu udało Wam się i zaczęło się krwawienie.Ja po drugim dniu brania dopiero mam leciutkie plamienie... Może w nocy się zacznie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny napiszcie po jakim czasie od wzięcia Arthrotecu udało Wam się i zaczęło się krwawienie.Ja po drugim dniu brania dopiero mam leciutkie plamienie... Może w nocy się zacznie...


Ja brałam 4 razy az, bo mialam tylko biegunke, dreszcze i brazowe plamienie i nic, po 4 razie juz po 2 dawce sie zaczelo, krwawienie mam przez tydz juz jakos, wiec jestem dobrej mysli... chociaz sama nie wiem czy sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam 4 razy az, bo mialam tylko biegunke, dreszcze i brazowe plamienie i nic, po 4 razie juz po 2 dawce sie zaczelo, krwawienie mam przez tydz juz jakos, wiec jestem dobrej mysli... chociaz sama nie wiem czy sie udalo


 A skrzepy Ci wyleciały?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witajcie, jestem zupelnie zielona w tych sprawach. ostatni okres mialam 12.08. chcę kupi tabetki. ktoś mógłby mi dokladnie rozpisac jak i ile ich brac, co po kolei itp? dziekuje z góry za pomoc, kobietki!


czy chcesz odkupic ode mnie 20 tabletek Arthrotec Forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich w tych trudnych chwilach.
ok 5 lat temu zażylam zwykły w 7tc
Tylko ze brałam inaczej bo kolega mi załatwiał tabletki i mówił jak brać brałam 2 tabletki doustnie i 2 dopochwowo po 1,5h znów tak samo. Poroniłam bardzo szybko zniosłam wszystko bardzo dobrze po 2 dniach poszłam do ginekologa bo akurat miałam wizytę nakłamałam ze rano zaczęłam krwawić, zbadał mnie stwierdził poronienie i dał skierowanie na zabieg. Zabieg odbył się. 
Po roku zaszłam w ciążę mam teraz 3,5 rocznego syna zdrowego. Teraz znów jestem w ciąży ostatni okres miałam 14 sierpnia stosunek pełny odbył się 25 sierpnia. W zeszłym tygodniu robiłam 2 testy w odstępie 2 dni oba pozytywne. Narzeczony załatwił mi receptę tym razem na forte w akcie desperacji w niedziele o 15:30 zablokowałam tabletki jak przed laty po 1,5h to samo tylko ze juz 3 dopochwowo a nie 2 czyli w sumie po 5 tabletek na ture (dodam że w tedy i niedawno tabletki doustnie tylko półknełam nie trzymałam pod językiem) przed laty raz wymiotowalam po 1 dawce a tym razem miałam 3 razy biegunkę. Teraz skurcze były ale rano tylko takie brązowe plamienie i nic więcej. Byłam w środę u ginekologa powiedziała ze przez usg nic nie wykryje nie chciała mnie zbadać ale poprosiłam o jakiekolwiek badanie wiec włożyła mi palce i cisła na brzuch powiedziała ze macica nie powiększyła się i ze ta ciąża na pewno jest z sierpnia. Zostało mi 10 tabletek nie wiem co robić. Pozdrawiam Iksi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tydzien temu dokonalam aborcji arthrotecem, byl ogromny bol a potrm ogromne skrzepy i to co mialo wykeciec(prawdopodobnie). nagle po tym powoli robilo sie lepiej, az nastepnego dnia dostalam okropny bol brzucha
> ktory trwa do teraz + czuje skurcze i leci dosc sporo krwi.. czy cos poszlo nietak? mam 16 lat i nie moge isc do leksrza


Bardzo Ci współczujemy. 
Nie możesz iść do lekarza. Czy wiesz dlaczego nie możesz? Chcesz porozmawiać. Zadzwoń, tel.: 58 6 915 915 albo napisz,  czat: netporadnia.pl

Czekamy na Ciebie.
Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich w tych trudnych chwilach.
> ok 5 lat temu zażylam zwykły w 7tc
> Tylko ze brałam inaczej bo kolega mi załatwiał tabletki i mówił jak brać brałam 2 tabletki doustnie i 2 dopochwowo po 1,5h znów tak samo. Poroniłam bardzo szybko zniosłam wszystko bardzo dobrze po 2 dniach poszłam do ginekologa bo akurat miałam wizytę nakłamałam ze rano zaczęłam krwawić, zbadał mnie stwierdził poronienie i dał skierowanie na zabieg. Zabieg odbył się. 
> Po roku zaszłam w ciążę mam teraz 3,5 rocznego syna zdrowego. Teraz znów jestem w ciąży ostatni okres miałam 14 sierpnia stosunek pełny odbył się 25 sierpnia. W zeszłym tygodniu robiłam 2 testy w odstępie 2 dni oba pozytywne. Narzeczony załatwił mi receptę tym razem na forte w akcie desperacji w niedziele o 15:30 zablokowałam tabletki jak przed laty po 1,5h to samo tylko ze juz 3 dopochwowo a nie 2 czyli w sumie po 5 tabletek na ture (dodam że w tedy i niedawno tabletki doustnie tylko półknełam nie trzymałam pod językiem) przed laty raz wymiotowalam po 1 dawce a tym razem miałam 3 razy biegunkę. Teraz skurcze były ale rano tylko takie brązowe plamienie i nic więcej. Byłam w środę u ginekologa powiedziała ze przez usg nic nie wykryje nie chciała mnie zbadać ale poprosiłam o jakiekolwiek badanie wiec włożyła mi palce i cisła na brzuch powiedziała ze macica nie powiększyła się i ze ta ciąża na pewno jest z sierpnia. Zostało mi 10 tabletek nie wiem co robić. Pozdrawiam Iksi


Czy wiesz dlaczego chcesz zabić swoje kolejne dziecko? Co czujesz...

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich w tych trudnych chwilach.
> ok 5 lat temu zażylam zwykły w 7tc
> Tylko ze brałam inaczej bo kolega mi załatwiał tabletki i mówił jak brać brałam 2 tabletki doustnie i 2 dopochwowo po 1,5h znów tak samo. Poroniłam bardzo szybko zniosłam wszystko bardzo dobrze po 2 dniach poszłam do ginekologa bo akurat miałam wizytę nakłamałam ze rano zaczęłam krwawić, zbadał mnie stwierdził poronienie i dał skierowanie na zabieg. Zabieg odbył się. 
> Po roku zaszłam w ciążę mam teraz 3,5 rocznego syna zdrowego. Teraz znów jestem w ciąży ostatni okres miałam 14 sierpnia stosunek pełny odbył się 25 sierpnia. W zeszłym tygodniu robiłam 2 testy w odstępie 2 dni oba pozytywne. Narzeczony załatwił mi receptę tym razem na forte w akcie desperacji w niedziele o 15:30 zablokowałam tabletki jak przed laty po 1,5h to samo tylko ze juz 3 dopochwowo a nie 2 czyli w sumie po 5 tabletek na ture (dodam że w tedy i niedawno tabletki doustnie tylko półknełam nie trzymałam pod językiem) przed laty raz wymiotowalam po 1 dawce a tym razem miałam 3 razy biegunkę. Teraz skurcze były ale rano tylko takie brązowe plamienie i nic więcej. Byłam w środę u ginekologa powiedziała ze przez usg nic nie wykryje nie chciała mnie zbadać ale poprosiłam o jakiekolwiek badanie wiec włożyła mi palce i cisła na brzuch powiedziała ze macica nie powiększyła się i ze ta ciąża na pewno jest z sierpnia. Zostało mi 10 tabletek nie wiem co robić. Pozdrawiam Iksi


Czy wiesz dlaczego chcesz zabić swoje kolejne dziecko? Co czujesz...
Chcesz porozmawiać. Zadzwoń, tel.: 58 6 915 915 albo napisz, czat: netporadnia.pl

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za pierwszym razem byłam bardzo młoda. Teraz mam bardzo trudna sytuacje życiową. Zrozumieją ja tylko osoby które są na moim miejscu. Nie Wy. Pozdrawiam Iksi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem byłam bardzo młoda. Teraz mam bardzo trudna sytuacje życiową. Zrozumieją ja tylko osoby które są na moim miejscu. Nie Wy. Pozdrawiam Iksi


Masz trudną sytuację. Współczujemy Ci. Chcesz powiedzieć coś więcej? Tutaj, a może - dla większego komfortu - na: czat. netporadnia.pl

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak mam ich troche, ale nie chce sprzedawac. czyzbym musiala kolejna dawke wziac zeby oczyscic?  to masz na mysli?


A nie chciałabyś 4 przynjmniej odsprzedać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo Ci współczujemy. 
> Nie możesz iść do lekarza. Czy wiesz dlaczego nie możesz? Chcesz porozmawiać. Zadzwoń, tel.: 58 6 915 915 albo napisz,  czat: netporadnia.pl
> 
> Czekamy na Ciebie.
> Kamila i Dorota


bo mam 16 lat i nie chce zeby rodzice sie dowiedzieli.. czy moje objawy wskazuja ze cos jest zle? tydzien po aborcji jestem, odczuwam skurcze i mam bol brzucha ktory jest nie do zniesienia. dodam ze powiodla sie dopiero za drugim razem(wypadaly ogromne skrzepy i cos duzego wiec go raczej to)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo mam 16 lat i nie chce zeby rodzice sie dowiedzieli.. czy moje objawy wskazuja ze cos jest zle? tydzien po aborcji jestem, odczuwam skurcze i mam bol brzucha ktory jest nie do zniesienia. dodam ze powiodla sie dopiero za drugim razem(wypadaly ogromne skrzepy i cos duzego wiec go raczej to)


Współczujemy Ci. Piszesz o bardzo poważnej i trudnej sytuacji. Trudno nam oceniać, dlaczego masz skurcze i ból brzucha. To może stwierdzić jedynie lekarz specjalista. Czy masz kogoś, kto może Ci pomóc w tej sytuacji teraz?

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś już kończymy dyżur. Jesteśmy w poniedziałek 19 września 2016 od godz. 19.00
Zadzwoń, tel.: 58 6 915 915 albo napisz, czat: netporadnia.pl

Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek Arthrotec Forte wraz  z ulotka.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam na: arthrotec888@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich w tych trudnych chwilach.
> ok 5 lat temu zażylam zwykły w 7tc
> Tylko ze brałam inaczej bo kolega mi załatwiał tabletki i mówił jak brać brałam 2 tabletki doustnie i 2 dopochwowo po 1,5h znów tak samo. Poroniłam bardzo szybko zniosłam wszystko bardzo dobrze po 2 dniach poszłam do ginekologa bo akurat miałam wizytę nakłamałam ze rano zaczęłam krwawić, zbadał mnie stwierdził poronienie i dał skierowanie na zabieg. Zabieg odbył się. 
> Po roku zaszłam w ciążę mam teraz 3,5 rocznego syna zdrowego. Teraz znów jestem w ciąży ostatni okres miałam 14 sierpnia stosunek pełny odbył się 25 sierpnia. W zeszłym tygodniu robiłam 2 testy w odstępie 2 dni oba pozytywne. Narzeczony załatwił mi receptę tym razem na forte w akcie desperacji w niedziele o 15:30 zablokowałam tabletki jak przed laty po 1,5h to samo tylko ze juz 3 dopochwowo a nie 2 czyli w sumie po 5 tabletek na ture (dodam że w tedy i niedawno tabletki doustnie tylko półknełam nie trzymałam pod językiem) przed laty raz wymiotowalam po 1 dawce a tym razem miałam 3 razy biegunkę. Teraz skurcze były ale rano tylko takie brązowe plamienie i nic więcej. Byłam w środę u ginekologa powiedziała ze przez usg nic nie wykryje nie chciała mnie zbadać ale poprosiłam o jakiekolwiek badanie wiec włożyła mi palce i cisła na brzuch powiedziała ze macica nie powiększyła się i ze ta ciąża na pewno jest z sierpnia. Zostało mi 10 tabletek nie wiem co robić. Pozdrawiam Iksi


Kup cala paczke i wez jak nalezy pod Jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cala paczke arthrotecu. 20tab. Ulotka wewnatrz. 
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## goska83

Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec cena 100 zl 515261944

----------


## goska83

Sprzedam arthrotec całe opakowanie cena 100 zl.515261944.bierze się 4 szt tabletki przełamać na połowę i wyrzucić środek taka mała tableteczke i polknac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 5godz. od wzięcia 8 tabl.,,bo więcej nie miałam zaczęłam lekko krwawić i utrzymuje się to krwawienie.Zobaczę rano,co i jak.Może w nocy coś się wydarzy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paczka arthrotecu 20sztuk komus potrzebna? Chętnie odsprzedam 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek Arthrotec Forte wraz z ulotka zakupione w aptece
Zainteresowanych zapraszam na: arthrotec888@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Współczujemy Ci. Piszesz o bardzo poważnej i trudnej sytuacji. Trudno nam oceniać, dlaczego masz skurcze i ból brzucha. To może stwierdzić jedynie lekarz specjalista. Czy masz kogoś, kto może Ci pomóc w tej sytuacji teraz?
> 
> Kamila i Dorota


niestety nie :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 5godz. od wzięcia 8 tabl.,,bo więcej nie miałam zaczęłam lekko krwawić i utrzymuje się to krwawienie.Zobaczę rano,co i jak.Może w nocy coś się wydarzy...


Wszystko ustało :'(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo mam 16 lat i nie chce zeby rodzice sie dowiedzieli.. czy moje objawy wskazuja ze cos jest zle? tydzien po aborcji jestem, odczuwam skurcze i mam bol brzucha ktory jest nie do zniesienia. dodam ze powiodla sie dopiero za drugim razem (wypadaly ogromne skrzepy i cos duzego wiec go raczej to)


Zobacz co piszą dziewczyny na pierwszych kartach tego wątku:
np.: #6 z dnia 07-29-2013, 15:40
    "Lepiej sprawdź to u lekarza, czy wszystko "wyleciało" bo czasem może wdać się zakażenie (które może doprowadzić nawet do śmierci), znam przypadek, że mimo krwawienia ciąża utrzymała się."

albo #4 z dnia  07-27-2013, 18:32
"Ja prawie zeszłam dzięki temu na drugi świat, więc jeśli się nie opamiętacie to trzymam kciuki, żebyście przeszły przez to całe i zdrowe.. "

Rodzice chyba jednak powinni wiedzieć, żeby mogli Ci pomóc. Jesteś bardzo młoda. Nie wiadomo jak Twój organizm zareagował. Nie zwlekaj z pomocą lekarską. Co z tego, że się rodzice dowiedzą? Jeszcze nikt nie zauważył, że się zwijasz z bólu? Ból nie do zniesienia to objaw czegoś bardzo niepokojącego. Nie zwlekaj do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebny sprzęt termometr zegarek najlepiej z budzikiem i osoba do sparcie w razie zasłabnięcia 
> objawy podwyższona temperatura dreszcze krwawienie
> blister Arthrotec dzielić i dawkować najskuteczniej do 49 dnia ciąży dawkujemy następująco
> przykładowo godz 12 
> 2 tabletki pod język do momentu rozpuszczenia i 2 dopochwowo
> godz 13 
> 1 tabletka pod język i 2 dopochwowo
> godz 14 
> 1 tabletka pod język i 2 dopochwowo
> ...


Ten przepis na zabijanie poczętego dziecka to jakaś masakra. Najpierw idziecie za chwilą uniesienia w pogoni za własną potrzebą o odrobinę czułości od jakiegoś mniej lub bardziej przygodnego, w każdym razie niepewnego chłopaka, którego i tak nie traktujecie poważnie, a potem jeszcze raz miałybyście go użyć do "dopchnięcia", żeby sprawniej poszło. Człowiek na każdym etapie życia nie jest przedmiotem do używania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zobaczcie ile osób przegląda inne fora. Mało w stosunku do ginekologicznego. Forum założone ze względu na ten aspekt sprzedaży środków poronnych.

Forum ginekologiczne (117 przegląda)

Dział forum zajmujący się profilaktyką i leczeniem chorób żeńskiego układu płciowego - To zwykłe kłamstwo. Tylko sprzedaż, sprzedaż i sprzedaż jak na Allegro.

Poza tym lekarzy tu nie spotkacie. To zwykła ściema, że  to "Forum Medyczne - Lekarze diagnoza online, porady i pytania do lekarzy".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko ustało :'(


Potrzebujesz tabletkek?? Odezwij sie
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy którejś nie zostało artu? Moj koleżanka potrzebuje bo ja jej oddałam po mojej akcji 8 ale brakuje jednak tych 4. Może któraś z was chce sprzedać to co wam zostało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie artotec 12 tabletek do 150 zł jak najszybciej
brazen.89@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie ten ogromny bol ropoczął sie po kilku dniach, niestety bez lekarza sie nie obędzie  :Frown:  spróbuj iść prywatnie, powiedz ze nie masz możliwości przyjścia z mama, podzwon trochę, któryś sie na pewno zgodzi  :Smile:  ja tez kiedyś przed 18syka chciałam iść koniecznie bez wiedzy mamy  :Smile:  a wracając do akcji to skończyło sie na tabletkach na doczyszczenie. powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy którejś nie zostało artu? Moj koleżanka potrzebuje bo ja jej oddałam po mojej akcji 8 ale brakuje jednak tych 4. Może któraś z was chce sprzedać to co wam zostało?



Kochana mi zostały 4, akcje miałam niecały miesiąc temu, dzisiaj jestem właśnie po ostatecznej kontroli, wiec wiem, ze wszystko na 100% ok i oficjalnie moge odsprzedawać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana mi zostały 4, akcje miałam niecały miesiąc temu, dzisiaj jestem właśnie po ostatecznej kontroli, wiec wiem, ze wszystko na 100% ok i oficjalnie moge odsprzedawać


Super czujna handlara. Wczuwa się w potrzebę rynku. Akurat ma 4 sztuki i skosi jak za zboże. Niezła akcja reklamowa. Mam przekonanie, że nie zostały jej po własnej akcji, tylko ma tego więcej i zwyczajnie pilnuje zapytań i odpowiada na potrzeby rynku. Widać to gołym okiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebujesz tabletkek?? Odezwij sie
> kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl


Bujaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w ciąży 3tydzień albo i mniej i raczej mam organizm lekoodporny, bo tam raczej nikt i nic się jeszcze nie broni. Proszę mnie nie umoralniać, jestem świadoma tego,że zabijam w sobie życie i ta decyzja jest ostateczna.Będę pokutować za to całe życie ale taką drogę wybrałam.Tak musi być i tak będzie.


Bez oceniania, serio, bo nie jestem w Twojej skórze i nie znam Cię, więc nie mogę Cię oceniać, to jasne. Tak sobie tylko myślę, że skoro wiesz, że będziesz kiedyś żałować, że zabijesz w sobie życie, to może powodem teraz, dla którego nie chcesz się wycofać z tej decyzji, może być zwykły ludzki wstyd i to, że nie chcesz odwołać wizyty, bo będzie głupio. Albo może poszła już jakaś zaliczka i kasy Ci szkoda? Ty zasługujesz na szczęście i może Cię ono spotkać ze strony tego poczętego życia. Daj mu szansę. Jeszcze nie poniedziałek, jeszcze tego nie zrobiłaś. Ludzie tak rzadko ryzykują swoją niewygodę, wybierają wygodnictwo. Może nie Ty. Może jakieś inne masz rozważania. Nie jesteś wcale ciekawa czy to chłopiec czy dziewczynka? Są dziewczyny, które na YouTube mówią, że ten nieodwracalny fakt nie pozwala im na szczęśliwe życie i gdyby mogły cofnąć czas ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dałaś mi nadzieję.Mi wczoraj polecialo tylko troszkę krwi na jedną podpaske, a teraz wzięłam znowu 4szt pod język i mam jeszcze 4 to wezmę za 3godz.W sumie od wczoraj będzie 20tabl.Brzuch już mnie nie boli.Oby się udało.


Dlatego tu jestem jeszcze, żeby pokazać innym dziewczynom że art. niekiedy działa ale później. Naprawdę warto poczekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie nie poleciała krew,tylko troszkę, że nawet jednej podpaski nie ubrudziłam.
> Umowiłam się na pn.do kliniki w Niemczech do dr.Rudzinskiego.Zrobi mi usg i zadecyduje czy zabieg czy wystarczą tabl.poronne. Koszt 450euro.Sprzedam jutro samochód i pojadę pociągiem.Chcę już mieć to za sobą.


A kupią Ci ten samochód tak od reki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wogóle dziwne to wszystko. W niecałą dobę po stosunku wzięłam tabl.Po.W dniu miesiaczki testu pozytywne.Dzisiaj jest 4 ty dzień jak spóźnia mi się okres i wszystkie objawy ustały.Piersi nie bolą i zmalały, sutki tez przestały być nadwrażliwe, brzuch zmalał i jest miękki.Zrobię zaraz jeszcze jeden test.Stosunek był 21.08.,to nawet nie ma miesiąca. Czy 3 testy tej samej firmy mogły się mylić, bo tabl.Po dała pozytywny wynik? Jak dzisiejszy test wyjdzie pozytywny,to wezmę Arthrotec.


Stosunek i tabletka, taka polityka nie jest zdrowa. Rozwalasz organizm. Lepiej weź swoją chuć na wstrzymanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem Ci tak jak kiedyś nie będziesz miała na chleb, nie będziesz miała mieszkania, rodzina Cię oleje, facet kopnie w dupe, ktoś Cię zgwałci to zobaczymy czy będziesz dalej prawić takie morały nawracać innych. Teraz pewnie jestes bogatą ropieszczoną pindą wpier....dalającą smakołyki przed komputerem i udajesz wielką Matkę Teresę nawracająca innych. Wiesz dziecko nie żyje tylko miłością i powietrzem....więc jeśli ma się urodzić i całe życie cierpieć, życ w patoigicznej rodzinie, w głodzie i smorodzie u boku załamenej matki to może lepiej zeby go nie było. Idź moze do drogich butków kup sobie 20 tą trebkę za 2000zł m=moze Ci ulży.


Nikt nie ocenia Ciebie i Twojego życia. Jest rzeczywiście dużo egoistycznych ludzi na świecie i wtedy często rodzi się patologia społeczna. Ci patologiczni też najczęściej nie mieli łatwo. Tylko, że akurat jest możliwe wyrwać się nawet z dzieckiem jak się je urodzi. To czasem użalanie się nad sobą nie pozwala racjonalnie myśleć i znaleźć wyjścia. Czasem takie dziecko to właśnie szansa na wyrwanie się ze swego patologicznego świata. Ale wygoda i przyzwyczajenie to druga natura człowieka. Pytajcie siebie co tak naprawdę sprawia, że podejmujecie decyzję aborcji. Karolina dawała Ci sygnał, żebyś pomyślała o sobie inaczej. Trzymaj się i odwagi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;140436]A kupią Ci ten samochód tak od reki?[/QUOTE
Już sprzedany.Był wart 6tys. ,a sprzedałam za 4tys.Ważne, że na zabieg wystarczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super czujna handlara. Wczuwa się w potrzebę rynku. Akurat ma 4 sztuki i skosi jak za zboże. Niezła akcja reklamowa. Mam przekonanie, że nie zostały jej po własnej akcji, tylko ma tego więcej i zwyczajnie pilnuje zapytań i odpowiada na potrzeby rynku. Widać to gołym okiem.



Aż zal mi czytać co piszesz i jak łatwo oceniasz ludzi- zeby ktoś kiedyś ciebie tak nie ocenił  :Smile:  jeśli ci zależy zaprosze cie na wątek mojej akcji na maszwybor, dziewczyny tam chcą pomagac, a nie oczerniać  :Smile:  wchodzę tutaj nadal, bo wiem, co odczuwają kobiety, co ja Sama odczuwałam miesiąc temu  :Smile:  miłego życia w świecie nienawiści  :Smile: 

A 4 tabletki nadal mam- cena za 1- 10 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
A ja mam pytanie czy zastosowała któraś metotrekse i Arthrotec? Metotreksa zamiast tej Ru. Bo mam możliwość zdobycia tylko nie wiem ile wziąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak to jest z tym przyjmowaniem tych tabletek? 4 tabletki co 3 godziny Tak? I trzymać w buzi 30min, a tą następną dawkę czyli za 3 godziny liczyć od wzięcia do buzi pierwszej czy dopiero od rozpuszczenia po tych 30min?
Proszę o odpowiedź bo to dopiero przede mną i strasznie się boję że coś nie wyjdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak to jest z tym przyjmowaniem tych tabletek? 4 tabletki co 3 godziny Tak? I trzymać w buzi 30min, a tą następną dawkę czyli za 3 godziny liczyć od wzięcia do buzi pierwszej czy dopiero od rozpuszczenia po tych 30min?
> Proszę o odpowiedź bo to dopiero przede mną i strasznie się boję że coś nie wyjdzie.


Od wzięcia pod język liczysz co 3 godz np bierzesz o 12 później o 15 i o 18

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od wzięcia pod język liczysz co 3 godz np bierzesz o 12 później o 15 i o 18


Dziękuję bardzo.
Fajne, że jest takie forum.
Czytam to wszystko i mam nadzieję, że się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> A ja mam pytanie czy zastosowała któraś metotrekse i Arthrotec? Metotreksa zamiast tej Ru. Bo mam możliwość zdobycia tylko nie wiem ile wziąć.


Załatw po prostu zestaw z WOMEN ON WEB, 100% pewności, czytałam o akcjach nawet 17/18 tc, poczekasz oewnie jakies 7/10 dni, ale bedziesz miała pewność. Tam jest oryginalne RU.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana mi zostały 4, akcje miałam niecały miesiąc temu, dzisiaj jestem właśnie po ostatecznej kontroli, wiec wiem, ze wszystko na 100% ok i oficjalnie moge odsprzedawać


Czy jeszcze masz te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Załatw po prostu zestaw z WOMEN ON WEB, 100% pewności, czytałam o akcjach nawet 17/18 tc, poczekasz oewnie jakies 7/10 dni, ale bedziesz miała pewność. Tam jest oryginalne RU.


Wiem,
Ale nie mam kasy a metotrekse mam za darmo bo osoba z rodziny bierze... I chciałam z tą metotreksa spróbować.
Tylko nie wiem jak tzn i ile tabletek i po jakim czasie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję bardzo.
> Fajne, że jest takie forum.
> Czytam to wszystko i mam nadzieję, że się uda.


Spoko mnie też czeka ta akcja wiec jesteśmy razem :Wink:  jak coś to pisz Iksi :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aż zal mi czytać co piszesz i jak łatwo oceniasz ludzi- zeby ktoś kiedyś ciebie tak nie ocenił  jeśli ci zależy zaprosze cie na wątek mojej akcji na maszwybor, dziewczyny tam chcą pomagac, a nie oczerniać  wchodzę tutaj nadal, bo wiem, co odczuwają kobiety, co ja Sama odczuwałam miesiąc temu  miłego życia w świecie nienawiści 
> 
> A 4 tabletki nadal mam- cena za 1- 10 zł


Odezwij się jak możesz do mnie milenapachecka@onet.pl. Pisałam na forum z pytaniem o te 4 tab

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij się jak możesz do mnie milenapachecka@onet.pl. Pisałam na forum z pytaniem o te 4 tab


Napisałam  :Smile:  a zapomniałam tabletek mam 8, bo przecież opakowanie miało 20 :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aż zal mi czytać co piszesz i jak łatwo oceniasz ludzi- zeby ktoś kiedyś ciebie tak nie ocenił  jeśli ci zależy zaprosze cie na wątek mojej akcji na maszwybor, dziewczyny tam chcą pomagac, a nie oczerniać  wchodzę tutaj nadal, bo wiem, co odczuwają kobiety, co ja Sama odczuwałam miesiąc temu  miłego życia w świecie nienawiści 
> 
> A 4 tabletki nadal mam- cena za 1- 10 zł


Tak sobie zawsze myślę, że jak kogoś ocenię to też tego mogę się spodziewać. Świat jest rzeczywiście pełen nienawiści, co mnie wiecznie zaskakuje. Jak facet raz odejdzie od kobiety, to drugi raz (czyli od drugiej kobiety) już mu łatwiej odejść. Że kobiety myślą, że tamta była zołza, a przy mnie to on będzie "złoty". Jak człowiek raz coś zrobi, to wie, że jest do tego zdolny. Wiem o tym z autopsji. Czasem jest tak, że łatwiej zrobić to jeszcze raz i jeszcze raz, a czasem jednak człowiek się hamuje. Życzę tego wszystkim dziewczynom, które raz zabiły, żeby potem to już nie była dla nich tylko norma: sex + tabletka. 
To nie była ocena Ciebie. Tak myślę, że wiele handlar podszywa się pod dziewczyny, które już wzięły tabletki, żeby zastosować psychologiczny chwyt na sprzedaż tego świństwa - przecież te tabletki są ochydne w smaku (z dala od kubków smakowych, trzymać pod językiem, zrywa żołądek).
Chętnie skorzystam z zaproszenia na Twój wątek na maszwybor.
Mnie też żal chwyta za serce jak czytam, że młode dziewczyny zaczynają od aborcji swoje życie - bez względu na okoliczności. Bardzo wiele dziewczyn z trudnych (biednych i bogatych) środowisk mówi po latach, że dziecko to najlepsze co im się w życiu trafiło. Nie chcę nikogo obrażać. Pozdrawiam Cię. Dobrego życia dla Ciebie również.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;140451]


> A kupią Ci ten samochód tak od reki?[/QUOTE
> Już sprzedany.Był wart 6tys. ,a sprzedałam za 4tys.Ważne, że na zabieg wystarczy.


Czy tak nisko oceniasz wartość życia? Twoje też ma tylko wartość samochodu? Pewnie tak nisko nie oceniamy żadnego życia. Przynajmniej mam taką nadzieję, że tak nie myślisz. 

Jeszcze nie poniedziałek. Jeszcze możesz się wycofać z tej decyzji. Serio. Pamiętaj nie oceniam Cię. Chcę, żebyś rozwarzyła: niektóre kobiety mówią po tym fakcie, że to była presja otoczenia, a nie ich decyzja. Albo te co miały takie myśli, żeby zabić swoje dziecko, a jednak tego nie zrobiły, mówią po latach, że to była ich najlepsza decyzja w życiu. Życzę powodzenia. Nie myśl, że oceniam. Mam nadzieję, że uratujesz siebie, swoje życie i to życie poczęte w Tobie. Trzymaj się.

----------


## szuśka

Hejka dziewczyny, mam pytanie może ktoś też tak miał. A więc wzięłam athrotec forte 10dni temu, dostałam drgawek , skurcze, krew i skrzepy i tak przez 7 dni, po 8 dniach zrobiłam test i nadal widać 2kreski tylko trochę słabiej widoczne, piersi mnie juź nie bolą, ale mam jeszcze zgage,  czy poroniłam czy nie? Nie wiem sama co robić dalej? Czy brać drugą serie czy jeszcze czekać? Co radzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze, że się odezwałaś.
> Wcale nie chcę Cię umoralniać. Bo i jakie mam do tego prawo. Ja nie mam wpływu na Twoją decyzję, tylko Ty sama.
> Wiem to. Szanuję Twoją wielką świadomość tego co może się stać, a na szczęście jeszcze się nie stało. Twoje myśli dziś są takie , ale masz jeszcze 3 dni. Proszę Cię nie zamykaj się na inne rozwiązania. Zapraszam Cie na rozmowę na czacie netporadnia. pl . Bardzo cieplutko Cię ponownie pozdrawiam.


 A Szanowne Panie z tej całej net poradni to przepraszam, że zapytam ale kim jesteście...??4

Certyfikowanymi terapeutkami, psychiatrami czy dyplomowanymi psychologami..??
A może raczej przypadkowym zlepkiem "społecznic", które znudzone własnym życiem szukają ekscytacji próbując wepchnąć się z buciorami w życie innych....!!??
Jak tak można mieszać w głowach osobom, które i tak są w ciężkiej sytuacji życiowej???
Etyka zawodowa psychiatry czy też terapeuty nie pozwala na próby wpływania na decyzję pacjenta! Gdybyście posiadały wykształcenie stosowne do zajęcia, którym usiłujecie się parać to nie żadna z Was nie pozwoliłaby sobie na takie zachowania, komentarze i bezczelne próby ciągłej ingerencji. 
Osoby, które wahają się czy aborcja jest rozwiązaniem odpowiednim dla nich same znajdą stosowną pomoc i z tego co zauważyłam życzę im by nie trafiły na Was... 

Oczywiście zaraz zostanę nazwana handlarką bo tak nazywacie każdego, kto ma zdanie inne niż forsowane przez was ale trudno.
Nic nikomu nie chcę sprzedawać, po prostu nie mogę już czytać tych paskudnych prób szantaży emocjonalnych na zasadzie "jak usuniesz to nie będziesz mogła spać spokojnie!". 
Jedna wielka bzdura! Na pewno są osoby, które żałują decyzji o aborcji ale są to przypadki marginalne!
Pogadajcie najpierw z kobietami, które chórem opowiadają jak wielką ulgę odczuły gdy udało im się uratować własne życie i własną przyszłość!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
731058416

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzymajcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny.W pt.wzięłam Arthrotec.Miałam drgawki,biegunkę i przez ok.godzinę skurcze i plamienie.W niedzielę rano zaczęłam krwawic tak jak przy okresie i brzuchu mnie lekko boli jak na okres.Krwawie cały czas w nocy też ale nie miałam krwotoku.W ciąży jestem 3-4 tydz.Czy jest szansa,że jeszcze poronie i zaczną się skurcze z krwotokiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie kobietki.
Decyzja którą podejmujecie jest baaaaaaaaaardzo trudna i ciężka. Pamiętajcie: nikt nie ma prawa Was oceniać!!!! To jest Wasza ( Nasza) decyzja !!!!! Ważne jest, żeby ktoś wtedy z Wami był.
Moja historia jest jak wiele innych: antykoncepcja zawiodła. Mam męża, dwójkę dzieci i okrągłą sumę lat na koncie. Ciąża w tym przypadku była dla mnie nie dopuszczalna( również ze względu na moje zdrowie- chociaż lekarz powiedział "będziemy się martwić w trakcie"). Zdecydowałam się na arthrotec. nie zdobyłam recepty , zamawiałam przez internet. Zostałam oszukana 2 razy: raz dość niska cena i nic nie przyszło, drugi raz - pan Sebastian 607714002- największy oszust i cham(krzyki i groźby przez telefon itd.) przysłał mi jakiś gówniane tabletki za 300,-. Na tym forum trafiłam na Wiktorie 575823497. W całym moim nieszczęściu ta dziewczyna była dla mnie moim "aniołem". Dostałam oryginalne tabletki, bardzo fachową instrukcje i pomoc psychiczną. Podczas brania arthr  cały czas była  w kontakcie telefonicznym ze mną ( chwilami pewnie miała mnie już dość :Smile:  ). Arthr brałam po 4 tabletki pod język ( kroiłam na pół, środek wyrzucałam) co 3 godziny. Smak naprawdę do wytrzymania.  Po pierwszej dawce mega dreszcze i gorączka, mały bół brzucha, godzinę po drugiej dawce krwawienie , skrzepy itd. W sumie wzięłam całą paczkę 20 tabletek ( 5 dawek). Przez cały czas dreszcze, gorączka, bół żołądka i brzucha plus kwawienie. Rano pojechałam do mojego lekarza, który miał właśnie dyżur w szpitalu . Na tym oddziale już zostałam. Poronienie - trzeba wyczyścić pozostałości. Leżałam jedną dobę, ponoć bardzo dużo było we mnie skrzepów i samoistne wyczyszczenie się nie wchodziło w rachubę. 
Pamiętajcie też ,że decyzja którą podejmujemy jest ostatecznością, więc mocno zastanówcie się nad nią!
 Nigdy nie pisze na żadnych forach -ten jest wyjątkiem. Nie chcę też nikogo reklamować, promować itd.,  jednak mogę Wam polecić tą dziewczyne- mi pomogła bardzo. Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuje :Smile: .
Zycze Wam powodzenia w życiu i obyście nigdy nie musiały podejmować takich decyzji. Mnie samej jest ciężko i jakoś muszę z tym żyć. Będzie dobrze :Smile: )


-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty oryginalny ilość 10 tab kontakt tom.ski@onet.pl cena 340zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny przestrzegam Was przed oszustem 607 714 002 wg ogłoszeń ma na imię Sebastian - na przesyłce są dane niejakiego Daniela Słodkowskiego z Gogolina.
Sprzedał zestaw niby z Women on Waves - jednak to zwykły fake.
Po rozmowie telefonicznej jestem pewna, że złożę doniesienie na policję.
To zwykły oszust i naciągacz żerujący na cudzej, trudnej sytuacji.
Nie idźcie na łatwiznę - kupujcie tabletki z oryginalnej strony WoW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy próbowała któraś metotrakse i Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Apropos  Sebastiana . Na mojej paczce były takie dane:

Karol Kowalczyk
Kolejowa 11c
47-320 Gogolin
nr konta 94 1020 3668 0000 5102 0434 2762.

Oszust, złodziej, kłamca i cham.
Też składam sprawę na policję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co myślicie o zestawie a-Kare? Działa? Jest skuteczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny . Wzięłam tabletki arthrotec w sobote tydzień temu .meczylam sie w sumie caly tydzień przez pierwsze dni miałam silne skurcze i intensywnie krwawiłam. W niedziele bylam na pogotowiu lekarz jeszcze stwierdził ze pęcherzyk  jeszcze jest .choc ja wiedziałam ze w sobote wieczorem bylo juz po wszystkim w tygodni poszłam do swego lekarza powiedzial ze ciąża sie roni i juz nie ma czego ratować . I tak tydzień czasu krwawiłam aż krwawienia zaczely sie zmniejszać w piatek na wizycie kontrolnej lekarz powiedzial ze się wszystko oczyszcza i do środy powinno juz wszystko wrócić do normy. Mam kupione tabletki z apteki i zostalo mi 8szt jesli ktos chce moge je sprzedać . Wyslac ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wyslac zdjęcia itp. Jesli ktos chce to podaje meila misiaczek1606@wp.pl moge tez droga meilowa powiedziec jak to u mnie dzialalo itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie kobietki.
> Decyzja którą podejmujecie jest baaaaaaaaaardzo trudna i ciężka. Pamiętajcie: nikt nie ma prawa Was oceniać!!!! To jest Wasza ( Nasza) decyzja !!!!! Ważne jest, żeby ktoś wtedy z Wami był.
> Moja historia jest jak wiele innych: antykoncepcja zawiodła. Mam męża, dwójkę dzieci i okrągłą sumę lat na koncie. Ciąża w tym przypadku była dla mnie nie dopuszczalna( również ze względu na moje zdrowie- chociaż lekarz powiedział "będziemy się martwić w trakcie"). Zdecydowałam się na arthrotec. nie zdobyłam recepty , zamawiałam przez internet. Zostałam oszukana 2 razy: raz dość niska cena i nic nie przyszło, drugi raz - pan Sebastian 607714002- największy oszust i cham(krzyki i groźby przez telefon itd.) przysłał mi jakiś gówniane tabletki za 300,-. Na tym forum trafiłam na Wiktorie 575823497. W całym moim nieszczęściu ta dziewczyna była dla mnie moim "aniołem". Dostałam oryginalne tabletki, bardzo fachową instrukcje i pomoc psychiczną. Podczas brania arthr  cały czas była  w kontakcie telefonicznym ze mną ( chwilami pewnie miała mnie już dość ). Arthr brałam po 4 tabletki pod język ( kroiłam na pół, środek wyrzucałam) co 3 godziny. Smak naprawdę do wytrzymania.  Po pierwszej dawce mega dreszcze i gorączka, mały bół brzucha, godzinę po drugiej dawce krwawienie , skrzepy itd. W sumie wzięłam całą paczkę 20 tabletek ( 5 dawek). Przez cały czas dreszcze, gorączka, bół żołądka i brzucha plus kwawienie. Rano pojechałam do mojego lekarza, który miał właśnie dyżur w szpitalu . Na tym oddziale już zostałam. Poronienie - trzeba wyczyścić pozostałości. Leżałam jedną dobę, ponoć bardzo dużo było we mnie skrzepów i samoistne wyczyszczenie się nie wchodziło w rachubę. 
> Pamiętajcie też ,że decyzja którą podejmujemy jest ostatecznością, więc mocno zastanówcie się nad nią!
>  Nigdy nie pisze na żadnych forach -ten jest wyjątkiem. Nie chcę też nikogo reklamować, promować itd.,  jednak mogę Wam polecić tą dziewczyne- mi pomogła bardzo. Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuje.
> Zycze Wam powodzenia w życiu i obyście nigdy nie musiały podejmować takich decyzji. Mnie samej jest ciężko i jakoś muszę z tym żyć. Będzie dobrze)
> 
> 
> -


Bardzo dziekuje pani za tak pozytywne słowa.  Ma pani mój nr zawsze moze pani liczyć na rozmowę i waparcie. W.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Apropos  Sebastiana . Na mojej paczce były takie dane:
> 
> Karol Kowalczyk
> Kolejowa 11c
> 47-320 Gogolin
> nr konta 94 1020 3668 0000 5102 0434 2762.
> 
> Oszust, złodziej, kłamca i cham.
> Też składam sprawę na policję.


Jedyne co się zgadza to numer konta i miejscowość - ale dane są łatwe do ustalenia dlatego też proponuję zbiorowy pozew.

----------


## Kamila i Dorota

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 
Wysyłka Poczta Polska że sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 

10 tabletek cytotec 350 zł 
12 tabletek cytotec 450 zl
Proszę o kontak SMS  tabletki 
Oddzwonię Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym jesteś tygodniu?  jasne, ze sie musi udać, ale nawet jak cos bedzie nie tak nie tracimy nadziei- jest jeszcze zestaw wymiatacz 100% pewności z WOW  spróbuj sie poruszać jak dasz radę to przyspieszy akcje 3)


Dziękuję Ci za wsparcie.W sobotę wzięłam drugą środę ale tylko 8 tabl.,a od niedzieli krwawię w dzień i w noc tak jakbym miała bardzo obfity okres.Podbrzusze boli i czasem jajnik,do tego bolą plecy.Lecą małe skrzepy wielkości połowy łupinki od słonecznika.Jestem/byłam 3 tyg.w ciąży.Piersi zmalały i nie są wrażliwe.Pewnie to jeszcze nie koniec ale ważne,że się zaczęło.Zestaw od WOW już wyleciał do mnie z Indii i tam przeszedł odprawę celną.Oby w Polsce też przeszedł.Przed wzięciem go zrobię  test z krwi,  co drugi dzień.Możenie będę musiała go brać.Czytałam,że niektóre dziewczyny we wczesnej ciąży też przechodziły bez dużych skurczy i krwotoków,to może i mi się udało.Skoro podbrzusze buduje i krew wciąż leci,to się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję Ci za wsparcie.W sobotę wzięłam drugą środę ale tylko 8 tabl.,a od niedzieli krwawię w dzień i w noc tak jakbym miała bardzo obfity okres.Podbrzusze boli i czasem jajnik,do tego bolą plecy.Lecą małe skrzepy wielkości połowy łupinki od słonecznika.Jestem/byłam 3 tyg.w ciąży.Piersi zmalały i nie są wrażliwe.Pewnie to jeszcze nie koniec ale ważne,że się zaczęło.Zestaw od WOW już wyleciał do mnie z Indii i tam przeszedł odprawę celną.Oby w Polsce też przeszedł.Przed wzięciem go zrobię  test z krwi,  co drugi dzień.Możenie będę musiała go brać.Czytałam,że niektóre dziewczyny we wczesnej ciąży też przechodziły bez dużych skurczy i krwotoków,to może i mi się udało.Skoro podbrzusze buduje i krew wciąż leci,to się uda.



W tak wczesnych tygodniach akcja przypomina bardziej obita miesiączkę  :Smile:  zrób betę w odstępie 2 dniowym sie sie dowiesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,
Czy poda mi ktoś instrukcję wraz z stosowaniem ru 486 ? na WoW jest jedynie instrukcja do 12 tabletek Misoprostolu . Czy jest konieczne bym zażyła tabletkę ru 486 na 24h przed planowanym zabiegiem, tak jak donoszą niektóre strony internetowe? Jestem w około 5-6 tygodniu. Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W tak wczesnych tygodniach akcja przypomina bardziej obita miesiączkę  zrób betę w odstępie 2 dniowym sie sie dowiesz


Tak zrobię w pn .Pierwszą bete i potem w środę.Cały czas od niedzieli krwawię i brzuch boli.Jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy muszę czekać 24 godziny na działanie Mifepristonu? Mogę nieco dłużej (koło 36h) lub krócej (nawet w tej chwili lub do godziny 24:00 [wtedy do 9:00 będę mięć akurat po 4 tabletki]). Trochę sięz zestresowałam i zamiast trzymać pastylkę pod językiem połknęłam ją ponadto chciałabym ominąć obecność mamy w domu. Mam 21 jeden lat lecz jestem "Polską" studentką...  :Frown:  Czekają na mnie jeszcze 12 tabletki Artherotecu... Czy, któraś z was mogłaby mi pomóc lub coś poradzić na pytanie z Ru 486 ? :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie kobietki.
> Decyzja którą podejmujecie jest baaaaaaaaaardzo trudna i ciężka. Pamiętajcie: nikt nie ma prawa Was oceniać!!!! To jest Wasza ( Nasza) decyzja !!!!! Ważne jest, żeby ktoś wtedy z Wami był.
> Moja historia jest jak wiele innych: antykoncepcja zawiodła. Mam męża, dwójkę dzieci i okrągłą sumę lat na koncie. Ciąża w tym przypadku była dla mnie nie dopuszczalna( również ze względu na moje zdrowie- chociaż lekarz powiedział "będziemy się martwić w trakcie"). Zdecydowałam się na arthrotec. nie zdobyłam recepty , zamawiałam przez internet. Zostałam oszukana 2 razy: raz dość niska cena i nic nie przyszło, drugi raz - pan Sebastian 607714002- największy oszust i cham(krzyki i groźby przez telefon itd.) przysłał mi jakiś gówniane tabletki za 300,-. Na tym forum trafiłam na Wiktorie 575823497. W całym moim nieszczęściu ta dziewczyna była dla mnie moim "aniołem". Dostałam oryginalne tabletki, bardzo fachową instrukcje i pomoc psychiczną. Podczas brania arthr  cały czas była  w kontakcie telefonicznym ze mną ( chwilami pewnie miała mnie już dość ). Arthr brałam po 4 tabletki pod język ( kroiłam na pół, środek wyrzucałam) co 3 godziny. Smak naprawdę do wytrzymania.  Po pierwszej dawce mega dreszcze i gorączka, mały bół brzucha, godzinę po drugiej dawce krwawienie , skrzepy itd. W sumie wzięłam całą paczkę 20 tabletek ( 5 dawek). Przez cały czas dreszcze, gorączka, bół żołądka i brzucha plus kwawienie. Rano pojechałam do mojego lekarza, który miał właśnie dyżur w szpitalu . Na tym oddziale już zostałam. Poronienie - trzeba wyczyścić pozostałości. Leżałam jedną dobę, ponoć bardzo dużo było we mnie skrzepów i samoistne wyczyszczenie się nie wchodziło w rachubę. 
> Pamiętajcie też ,że decyzja którą podejmujemy jest ostatecznością, więc mocno zastanówcie się nad nią!
>  Nigdy nie pisze na żadnych forach -ten jest wyjątkiem. Nie chcę też nikogo reklamować, promować itd.,  jednak mogę Wam polecić tą dziewczyne- mi pomogła bardzo. Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuje.
> Zycze Wam powodzenia w życiu i obyście nigdy nie musiały podejmować takich decyzji. Mnie samej jest ciężko i jakoś muszę z tym żyć. Będzie dobrze)
> 
> 
> -


Ja tez kupilam od pani wiktori. Dzieki za wpis i rade. Musze przyznac ze sie balam ale naprawde konkrerna sympatyczna i uczciwaa dziewczyna. Szczerze również moge polecic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej,
> Czy poda mi ktoś instrukcję wraz z stosowaniem ru 486 ? na WoW jest jedynie instrukcja do 12 tabletek Misoprostolu . Czy jest konieczne bym zażyła tabletkę ru 486 na 24h przed planowanym zabiegiem, tak jak donoszą niektóre strony internetowe? Jestem w około 5-6 tygodniu. Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.


Hejka,ja w czwartek wzięłam 12 Arthr... po 4szt pod język co 3 godz.Przepoławiałam je i wyciągałam te mniejsze tabl.Resztę trzymałam pod językiem ok 45minut i to co się nie rozpusciło połykałam.Miałam drgawki,gorączkę,biegunkę i maleńkie plamienie przez chwilę.Tylko raz miałam mocne skurcze.Potem nic mi nie było do niedzieli.Od niedzieli krwawię ciągle jakbym miała obfity okres i podbrzusze mnie boli jak przy okresie.Nie miałam ru więc wzięłam sam Arth... ale gdybym miała,t wzięłabym go 24godz.przed Arth...Czuję,że sam Arth.daje sobie radę ale jak widzisz z kilku dniowym opóźnieniem zaczął działać.Mam jeszcze zamówiony zestaw od WOW i jak mi beta w pn.nie znacznie spadać,to poczekam na zestaw i wezmę z ru,tak jak przyślą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

@up Trzymam kciuki, żeby się powiodło  :Smile:  Ja rozpocznę swoją "kurację" po 12h, czyli jutro o godzinie 4:30

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> @up Trzymam kciuki, żeby się powiodło  Ja rozpocznę swoją "kurację" po 12h, czyli jutro o godzinie 4:30


Hej! A będziesz miała kogoś przy sobie o tej 4.30?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro mam wizyte o ginekologa, po ostatnim arth krwawilam jakies 1,5 tyg i wylatywaly skrzepy itp. strasznie sie boje, ze jednak ciaza rozwiaja sie nadal, nie wiem co robic, odchodze od zmyslow.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro mam wizyte o ginekologa, po ostatnim arth krwawilam jakies 1,5 tyg i wylatywaly skrzepy itp. strasznie sie boje, ze jednak ciaza rozwiaja sie nadal, nie wiem co robic, odchodze od zmyslow.....


   Nie pozostaje Ci nic innego jak tylko czekać.Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro mam wizyte o ginekologa, po ostatnim arth krwawilam jakies 1,5 tyg i wylatywaly skrzepy itp. strasznie sie boje, ze jednak ciaza rozwiaja sie nadal, nie wiem co robic, odchodze od zmyslow.....


Ja też się boję iść do ginekologa i dlatego najpierw zrobię bete co drugi dzień i jak będzie spadać,to dopiero pójdę do ginekologa ale to dopiero w pn. ,bo krwawię dopiero 3ci dzień.Ciążę msm 3tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam siostrę, która o tej godzinie nie śpi i pracuje. W razie problemów ufam, że mi pomoże. Chociaż nikt poza mną i użytkowniczkami tego forum nie będzie wiedział co się naprawdę dzieje i mam nadzieję że tak pozostanie do końca..  Boję się jednak, pierwszą dawkę trzymałam jedynie koło 15 minut pod językiem, potem zebrało mi się strasznie dużo śliny i tak siedząc z "wodą" w ustach, przetrzymałam kolejne 15minut, następnie wszystko wyplułam.  Chyba zmarnowałam pierwszą dawkę, lub nie była kompletna.... Kolejne dwie wezmę jak kobietki na tym forum. Przepokołwię tabletkę, usunę środek a resztę wsadzę pod język. Modlę się bym i tym razem nie miała odruchów wymiotnych  :Frown:

----------


## WiktoriawiktoriaVikus

> Mam siostrę, która o tej godzinie nie śpi i pracuje. W razie problemów ufam, że mi pomoże. Chociaż nikt poza mną i użytkowniczkami tego forum nie będzie wiedział co się naprawdę dzieje i mam nadzieję że tak pozostanie do końca..  Boję się jednak, pierwszą dawkę trzymałam jedynie koło 15 minut pod językiem, potem zebrało mi się strasznie dużo śliny i tak siedząc z "wodą" w ustach, przetrzymałam kolejne 15minut, następnie wszystko wyplułam.  Chyba zmarnowałam pierwszą dawkę, lub nie była kompletna.... Kolejne dwie wezmę jak kobietki na tym forum. Przepokołwię tabletkę, usunę środek a resztę wsadzę pod język. Modlę się bym i tym razem nie miała odruchów wymiotnych


Właśnie dlatego kupuje sie 20szt a nie 12. W razie np wymiotow. Poza tym lepiej kupic. 20 w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Nie rozumiem kobiet kupujacych 12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam siostrę, która o tej godzinie nie śpi i pracuje. W razie problemów ufam, że mi pomoże. Chociaż nikt poza mną i użytkowniczkami tego forum nie będzie wiedział co się naprawdę dzieje i mam nadzieję że tak pozostanie do końca..  Boję się jednak, pierwszą dawkę trzymałam jedynie koło 15 minut pod językiem, potem zebrało mi się strasznie dużo śliny i tak siedząc z "wodą" w ustach, przetrzymałam kolejne 15minut, następnie wszystko wyplułam.  Chyba zmarnowałam pierwszą dawkę, lub nie była kompletna.... Kolejne dwie wezmę jak kobietki na tym forum. Przepokołwię tabletkę, usunę środek a resztę wsadzę pod język. Modlę się bym i tym razem nie miała odruchów wymiotnych


Wąchaj cytrynę albo ulubiony perfum jak będzie Cię cofać.Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie kobietki przed i po.kiedy wchodzilam tu poszukac tabletek obiecalam sobie ze wiecej juz na ta strone nie wejde ale potrzebuje sie z kims tym podzielic.
O ciazy dowiedziałam sie w 7 tygodniu. Mam troje dzieci meza alkoholika i tyrana... Nie chce by ktos mnie ocenial poprostu musialam to zrobić. Nie dalabym rady fizycznie i psychicznie po 40stce wychowac kolejnego dziecka. Przeszlam wszystkie apteki - nikt nie sprzedał mi tabletek. Recepty tez mi sie nie udalo zalatwic więc zaczelam szukac w internecie. Trafilam najpierw na pania ktora pisala ze kupila 2 paczki i jedna jej zostala . zaplacilam 150zl i dostalam tabletki w kopercie nie mialam nawet pojęcia co to jest... Czas mnie naglil wiec szukalam dalej zadzwonilam do pana Sebastiana 607714002- największego oszusta jakiego znam !!!! Wyslal mi jakies zolte tabletki w foliowym woreczku ! Potem najpierw nie odbieral a potem oddzwonil i wyzwal mnie od najgorszych i zaczal grozic ze zna moj adres rozpowie to moim znajomym rodzinie... Ostrzegam was kobietki uwazajcie na niego to szuja jakich malo !
Ja zostalam bez tabletek i nie wiedzialam co robic. Wlasnie wtedy weszlam tutaj ja to forum . znalazlam ogloszenie Pani Wiktorii 575 823 497 .- nie bede nikomu robić reklamy ale szczerze ja polecam ! Ta kobieta uratowala mi zycie poprostu . dostalam w ciagu jednego dnia orginalne tabletki. Kontakt mialysmy caly czas.  Nie mialam nikogo kto by byl przy mnie wtedy i to do pani Wiktorii dzwonilam z placzem zeby sie wygadac . tabletki bralam co 3godziny pod jezyk . wzielam najpierw 4 potem 4 ( ale ze nic sie nie dzialo to zwiekszylam ) i potem 5 i 6 . lacznie 19 tabletek. Wylecialo wszystko. Dopiero po 3dniach poszlam do lekarza powiedzial ze macica bardzo ladnie sie czysci.
Kobietki wiem co przechodzicie i wiem ze nie mozemy pozwolic na to by ktos nas ocenial. To nasza decyzja. Ostrzegam was tylko przed oszustem z oglaszamy24. Zniszczyl mnie psychicznie . jesli zglaszacie sprawe na policje jestem z wami duchem. Boje sie sama isc. Dziekuje tez za wasze wpisy ktore dodawaja otuchy. I za to ze ktos polecil tu pania Wiktorie ktora dla mnie byla nieoceniana pomoca. Trzymajcie sie cieeeeeplo. Sciskam was i zycze powodzenia. Obysmy wszystkie mialy z tej sytuacji nauczke na przyszlosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

@upx2 dziękuję za radę. Tym razem tabletki wlozylam za dziąsła. Wolniej się rozpuszczają lecz nie jest to tak drażniące. Ponadto wydaje mi się ze pierwsza seria zadziałała. Godzinę temu ( oraz pół godziny po wzięciu drugiej serii tabletek) wzięłam gorący prysznic.  Który usmiezyl nieco mój ból brzucha. W tym czasie miałam okazje zobaczyć galarete i sporo skrzepow. Trochę mnie to uspokoiło. Przedemna ostatnia dawka. Mam nadzieję że nie będę musiała nic poprawiać... I wszystko się powiedzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny bardzo proszę o instrukcję jak włożyć tabletki Połchowo.
Czy trzeba je jakoś zwilzyc czy jak. Bardzo proszę o radę którejś z Was, która w taki sposób przyjmowała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny bardzo proszę o instrukcję jak włożyć tabletki dopochwowo.
Czy trzeba je jakoś zwilzyc czy jak. Bardzo proszę o radę którejś z Was, która w taki sposób przyjmowała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jakas dziewczyna z Poznania i okolic jest chetna to moge pomoc i zalatwic recepte od pewnego lekarza. Odemnie wzial 100 zl za recepte. Do tego art 50 daje 150 i dla mnie 50.


Daj namiary

-

----------


## Bibi1985

> Witam wszystkie kobietki przed i po.kiedy wchodzilam tu poszukac tabletek obiecalam sobie ze wiecej juz na ta strone nie wejde ale potrzebuje sie z kims tym podzielic.
> O ciazy dowiedziałam sie w 7 tygodniu. Mam troje dzieci meza alkoholika i tyrana... Nie chce by ktos mnie ocenial poprostu musialam to zrobić. Nie dalabym rady fizycznie i psychicznie po 40stce wychowac kolejnego dziecka. Przeszlam wszystkie apteki - nikt nie sprzedał mi tabletek. Recepty tez mi sie nie udalo zalatwic więc zaczelam szukac w internecie. Trafilam najpierw na pania ktora pisala ze kupila 2 paczki i jedna jej zostala . zaplacilam 150zl i dostalam tabletki w kopercie nie mialam nawet pojęcia co to jest... Czas mnie naglil wiec szukalam dalej zadzwonilam do pana Sebastiana 607714002- największego oszusta jakiego znam !!!! Wyslal mi jakies zolte tabletki w foliowym woreczku ! Potem najpierw nie odbieral a potem oddzwonil i wyzwal mnie od najgorszych i zaczal grozic ze zna moj adres rozpowie to moim znajomym rodzinie... Ostrzegam was kobietki uwazajcie na niego to szuja jakich malo !
> Ja zostalam bez tabletek i nie wiedzialam co robic. Wlasnie wtedy weszlam tutaj ja to forum . znalazlam ogloszenie Pani Wiktorii 575 823 497 .- nie bede nikomu robić reklamy ale szczerze ja polecam ! Ta kobieta uratowala mi zycie poprostu . dostalam w ciagu jednego dnia orginalne tabletki. Kontakt mialysmy caly czas.  Nie mialam nikogo kto by byl przy mnie wtedy i to do pani Wiktorii dzwonilam z placzem zeby sie wygadac . tabletki bralam co 3godziny pod jezyk . wzielam najpierw 4 potem 4 ( ale ze nic sie nie dzialo to zwiekszylam ) i potem 5 i 6 . lacznie 19 tabletek. Wylecialo wszystko. Dopiero po 3dniach poszlam do lekarza powiedzial ze macica bardzo ladnie sie czysci.
> Kobietki wiem co przechodzicie i wiem ze nie mozemy pozwolic na to by ktos nas ocenial. To nasza decyzja. Ostrzegam was tylko przed oszustem z oglaszamy24. Zniszczyl mnie psychicznie . jesli zglaszacie sprawe na policje jestem z wami duchem. Boje sie sama isc. Dziekuje tez za wasze wpisy ktore dodawaja otuchy. I za to ze ktos polecil tu pania Wiktorie ktora dla mnie byla nieoceniana pomoca. Trzymajcie sie cieeeeeplo. Sciskam was i zycze powodzenia. Obysmy wszystkie mialy z tej sytuacji nauczke na przyszlosc


Podaj mi prosze jakies namiary na ta pania Wiktorie telefon albo mail?? Bibi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj mi prosze jakies namiary na ta pania Wiktorie telefon albo mail?? Bibi.


Bibi przeczytaj post jescze raz.  Tak sa podane dane .  :Wink: 
"Wlasnie wtedy weszlam tutaj ja to forum . znalazlam ogloszenie Pani Wiktorii 575 823 497 .- nie bede nikomu robić reklamy ale szczerze ja polecam !"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już nie można tego czytać wiecznie viktoria i viktiria rzygać się chce po co się wciąż reklamujesz to jest horror

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy usg dopochwowe moze wykryc obecność albo brak ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie kobietki przed i po.kiedy wchodzilam tu poszukac tabletek obiecalam sobie ze wiecej juz na ta strone nie wejde ale potrzebuje sie z kims tym podzielic.
> O ciazy dowiedziałam sie w 7 tygodniu. Mam troje dzieci meza alkoholika i tyrana... Nie chce by ktos mnie ocenial poprostu musialam to zrobić. Nie dalabym rady fizycznie i psychicznie po 40stce wychowac kolejnego dziecka. Przeszlam wszystkie apteki - nikt nie sprzedał mi tabletek. Recepty tez mi sie nie udalo zalatwic więc zaczelam szukac w internecie. Trafilam najpierw na pania ktora pisala ze kupila 2 paczki i jedna jej zostala . zaplacilam 150zl i dostalam tabletki w kopercie nie mialam nawet pojęcia co to jest... Czas mnie naglil wiec szukalam dalej zadzwonilam do pana Sebastiana 607714002- największego oszusta jakiego znam !!!! Wyslal mi jakies zolte tabletki w foliowym woreczku ! Potem najpierw nie odbieral a potem oddzwonil i wyzwal mnie od najgorszych i zaczal grozic ze zna moj adres rozpowie to moim znajomym rodzinie... Ostrzegam was kobietki uwazajcie na niego to szuja jakich malo !
> Ja zostalam bez tabletek i nie wiedzialam co robic. Wlasnie wtedy weszlam tutaj ja to forum . znalazlam ogloszenie Pani Wiktorii 575 823 497 .- nie bede nikomu robić reklamy ale szczerze ja polecam ! Ta kobieta uratowala mi zycie poprostu . dostalam w ciagu jednego dnia orginalne tabletki. Kontakt mialysmy caly czas.  Nie mialam nikogo kto by byl przy mnie wtedy i to do pani Wiktorii dzwonilam z placzem zeby sie wygadac . tabletki bralam co 3godziny pod jezyk . wzielam najpierw 4 potem 4 ( ale ze nic sie nie dzialo to zwiekszylam ) i potem 5 i 6 . lacznie 19 tabletek. Wylecialo wszystko. Dopiero po 3dniach poszlam do lekarza powiedzial ze macica bardzo ladnie sie czysci.
> Kobietki wiem co przechodzicie i wiem ze nie mozemy pozwolic na to by ktos nas ocenial. To nasza decyzja. Ostrzegam was tylko przed oszustem z oglaszamy24. Zniszczyl mnie psychicznie . jesli zglaszacie sprawe na policje jestem z wami duchem. Boje sie sama isc. Dziekuje tez za wasze wpisy ktore dodawaja otuchy. I za to ze ktos polecil tu pania Wiktorie ktora dla mnie byla nieoceniana pomoca. Trzymajcie sie cieeeeeplo. Sciskam was i zycze powodzenia. Obysmy wszystkie mialy z tej sytuacji nauczke na przyszlosc


Jesli mozesz odezwij sie do mnie . mam kilka pytan  :Wink:  czarna666xx@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie.


 skad jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedm 8tabl arth

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skad jestes?


   Z Dolnego Śląska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedm 8tabl arth


Podaj jakieś namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jeszcze 4 tabletki arth  :Wink:  wreszcie oficjalnie moge powiedzieć, ze wszystko zakończone, wiec nie chce na nie dłużej patrzeć :P jeśli ktoś chce zapraszam, a jeśli macie jakies pytania to tez odpowiem- u mnie akcja 8 tc. U mnie jednak nie obyło sie bez tablwtek "na doczyszczenie" od ginekologa. Powodzenia dziewczyny, w nas siła!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie art , oryginalny z apteki, prześlę zdjęcia. Ja już go nie potrzebuję.
Mogę wysłać ze sprawdzeniem zawartości opakowania. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny możecie poradzić jak zaaplikowac tabletki dopochwowo. Trzeba je zwilzac? Po włożeniu lepiej leżeć czy można chodzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny możecie poradzić jak zaaplikowac tabletki dopochwowo. Trzeba je zwilzac? Po włożeniu lepiej leżeć czy można chodzić?


Weź doustnie pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam caDajłe opakowanie.


Daj namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny możecie poradzić jak zaaplikowac tabletki dopochwowo. Trzeba je zwilzac? Po włożeniu lepiej leżeć czy można chodzić?


Skąd. Tabletki masz daj kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Normalnie nie udzielam się na żadnych forach. Napiszę o zaufanej osobie co mi pomogła w tej sytuacji. Zakupiłam Zestaw Ru + Arthrotec u Pani Wiktorii. Była w kontakcie ze mną cały czas. Jej porady i wsparcie psychiczne pomogły mi bardzo. Ciężko jest przez to przejść samemu. Pani Wiktoria jest naprawdę wsparciem i osobą godną zaufania. Bardzo dziękuję Pani Wiktorio. Kontakt do P. Wiktorii 575823497. Pozdrawiam wszystkich. M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj namiary


   Zostaw namiar na siebie - odezwe się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny.
Jestem po 12 tabletketkach Arthrotecu oraz 1 Ru 486. Wczoraj przeprowadziłam zabieg i nie miałam tak ogromnego krwawienia jak wiele dziewczyn pisze. Fakt bolał mnie brzuch, fakt coś beżowego i gąbczastego wyleciało ze mnie oraz fakt miałam trochę skrzepów. Wydawało by się, że to powinno mnie zadowolić jednak nadal się martwię. Ponieważ nie mam krawienia. Jedynie, jeśli hmm.. wysilę się to trochę bordowej krwi wypłynie, lecz to tyle.  Czy, któraś miała podobnie? Czy mogę jakoś sprawdzić czy jest po wszystkim? Najlepiej jak najtaniej...  :Frown:  Będę naprawdę wdzięczna o poradę...

----------


## mam3

Potrzebuje receptę na arthrotec pilnie!!!!&

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostaw namiar na siebie - odezwe się.


ol.kropka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do viktori słuchaj po co dajesz sobie non stop pozytywnie komentarze do orzygania nie prościej dać ogłoszenie że masz tabletki jeżeli ktoś będzie chciał to się do ciebie odezwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ol.kropka@o2.pl


    Napisałam do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jedno opakowanie na zbyciu 20 tabletek. Szczecin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam jedno opakowanie na zbyciu 20 tabletek. Szczecin


Jestem zainteresowa jeśli cena nie jest bajońska...We wtorek będę w Szczecinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowa jeśli cena nie jest bajońska...We wtorek będę w Szczecinie.


Spoko, oddam za cenę zakupu( 50 zł) i flaszkę. Daj namiar to podeśle ci swój nr telefonu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;140783]Mam jedno opakowanie na zbyciu 20 tabletek. Szczecin[/QUOTE
jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spoko, oddam za cenę zakupu( 50 zł) i flaszkę. Daj namiar to podeśle ci swój nr telefonu


Dzięki wielkie.Już 2razy kupowałam za dużo więcej i raz dostałam jakieś inne tabl.,a za pierwszym razem zrobiłam najpierw przelew i nic nie dostałam :-( Mój e-mail:
agness.77@vp.pl
Udało Ci się poronić z Arthro...?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Posiadam 2 opakowania, jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany, to podaję numer do siebie : 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki wielkie.Już 2razy kupowałam za dużo więcej i raz dostałam jakieś inne tabl.,a za pierwszym razem zrobiłam najpierw przelew i nic nie dostałam :-( Mój e-mail:
> agness.77@vp.pl
> Udało Ci się poronić z Arthro...?


Odpisałem

Dla informacji ogólnej podaję że dla tych co mają 500 euro to można zrobić zabieg w Niemczech w szpitalu w Prenzlau który jest w pełni legalny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Mniej stresu i bólu i pewność gwarantowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpisałem
> 
> Dla informacji ogólnej podaję że dla tych co mają 500 euro to można zrobić zabieg w Niemczech w szpitalu w Prenzlau który jest w pełni legalny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Mniej stresu i bólu i pewność gwarantowana


Masz rację...

----------


## WiktoriawiktoriaVikus

> Do viktori słuchaj po co dajesz sobie non stop pozytywnie komentarze do orzygania nie prościej dać ogłoszenie że masz tabletki jeżeli ktoś będzie chciał to się do ciebie odezwie


Witaj.tak sie sklada ze na forum nie bylam juz jakis czas. Przez ten czas pomogłam kilku dziewczynom.  Nie jestem tak obłudna zeby pisac sama sobie komentarze  :Wink:  osoby ktore szukaja uczciwego sprzedawcy i oryginalnych tabl wiedza jak mnie znalesc.  ( pozdrawiam-  Wiktoria - 575823497)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpisałem
> 
> Dla informacji ogólnej podaję że dla tych co mają 500 euro to można zrobić zabieg w Niemczech w szpitalu w Prenzlau który jest w pełni legalny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Mniej stresu i bólu i pewność gwarantowana



Nie Taka pewnosc, wystarczy przeczytać opinie ostatnie o klinice  :Wink: 
Traktują nas tam jak zwierzęta, zabiegi w ilości hurtowej no i bardzo częste powikłania jak się okazuje  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny.
> Jestem po 12 tabletketkach Arthrotecu oraz 1 Ru 486. Wczoraj przeprowadziłam zabieg i nie miałam tak ogromnego krwawienia jak wiele dziewczyn pisze. Fakt bolał mnie brzuch, fakt coś beżowego i gąbczastego wyleciało ze mnie oraz fakt miałam trochę skrzepów. Wydawało by się, że to powinno mnie zadowolić jednak nadal się martwię. Ponieważ nie mam krawienia. Jedynie, jeśli hmm.. wysilę się to trochę bordowej krwi wypłynie, lecz to tyle.  Czy, któraś miała podobnie? Czy mogę jakoś sprawdzić czy jest po wszystkim? Najlepiej jak najtaniej...  Będę naprawdę wdzięczna o poradę...


Witaj. Miałam takie same objawy, tylko jeden dzień krwawienia. Po tyg poszłam na kontrolę. USG wykazało martwy zarodek. (7 tc) Ginekolog skierował mnie na czyszczenie ale powiedział, że samo z siebie powinno ruszyć... Po kolejnym tygodniu zaczęło się silne krwawienie, 3 noce silnych skurczy, skrzepy, 2 tygodnie krwawienia. Na kontrolę już nie szłam, po kolejnych 2 tyg dostałam słaby okres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie kobietki.
> Decyzja którą podejmujecie jest baaaaaaaaaardzo trudna i ciężka. Pamiętajcie: nikt nie ma prawa Was oceniać!!!! To jest Wasza ( Nasza) decyzja !!!!! Ważne jest, żeby ktoś wtedy z Wami był.
> Moja historia jest jak wiele innych: antykoncepcja zawiodła. Mam męża, dwójkę dzieci i okrągłą sumę lat na koncie. Ciąża w tym przypadku była dla mnie nie dopuszczalna( również ze względu na moje zdrowie- chociaż lekarz powiedział "będziemy się martwić w trakcie"). Zdecydowałam się na arthrotec. nie zdobyłam recepty , zamawiałam przez internet. Zostałam oszukana 2 razy: raz dość niska cena i nic nie przyszło, drugi raz - pan Sebastian 607714002- największy oszust i cham(krzyki i groźby przez telefon itd.) przysłał mi jakiś gówniane tabletki za 300,-. Na tym forum trafiłam na Wiktorie 575823497. W całym moim nieszczęściu ta dziewczyna była dla mnie moim "aniołem". Dostałam oryginalne tabletki, bardzo fachową instrukcje i pomoc psychiczną. Podczas brania arthr  cały czas była  w kontakcie telefonicznym ze mną ( chwilami pewnie miała mnie już dość ). Arthr brałam po 4 tabletki pod język ( kroiłam na pół, środek wyrzucałam) co 3 godziny. Smak naprawdę do wytrzymania.  Po pierwszej dawce mega dreszcze i gorączka, mały bół brzucha, godzinę po drugiej dawce krwawienie , skrzepy itd. W sumie wzięłam całą paczkę 20 tabletek ( 5 dawek). Przez cały czas dreszcze, gorączka, bół żołądka i brzucha plus kwawienie. Rano pojechałam do mojego lekarza, który miał właśnie dyżur w szpitalu . Na tym oddziale już zostałam. Poronienie - trzeba wyczyścić pozostałości. Leżałam jedną dobę, ponoć bardzo dużo było we mnie skrzepów i samoistne wyczyszczenie się nie wchodziło w rachubę. 
> Pamiętajcie też ,że decyzja którą podejmujemy jest ostatecznością, więc mocno zastanówcie się nad nią!
>  Nigdy nie pisze na żadnych forach -ten jest wyjątkiem. Nie chcę też nikogo reklamować, promować itd.,  jednak mogę Wam polecić tą dziewczyne- mi pomogła bardzo. Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuje.
> Zycze Wam powodzenia w życiu i obyście nigdy nie musiały podejmować takich decyzji. Mnie samej jest ciężko i jakoś muszę z tym żyć. Będzie dobrze)
> 
> 
> -


Poda mi pani jakis kontakt do siebie? Chcialabym porozmawiac z kims kto jest juz po. I chetnie wezme kontakt do tej pani Wiktorii. Odezwij sie .czekam niecierpliwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj jakieś namiary



518 789 769 prosze sie odezwac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny możecie poradzić jak zaaplikowac tabletki dopochwowo. Trzeba je zwilzac? Po włożeniu lepiej leżeć czy można chodzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj. Miałam takie same objawy, tylko jeden dzień krwawienia. Po tyg poszłam na kontrolę. USG wykazało martwy zarodek. (7 tc) Ginekolog skierował mnie na czyszczenie ale powiedział, że samo z siebie powinno ruszyć... Po kolejnym tygodniu zaczęło się silne krwawienie, 3 noce silnych skurczy, skrzepy, 2 tygodnie krwawienia. Na kontrolę już nie szłam, po kolejnych 2 tyg dostałam słaby okres.


Serdecznie dziękuję Ci za odpowiedź. Nadal niesamowicie się stresuje lecz troszeczkę uspokoilas mojego ducha.. Jak sprawdzałam wszystkie wizyty ginekologiczne są odpłatne. Krucho u mnie z pieniędzmi (stać by mnie było tylko na zestaw paru tabletek arthrotecu i tyle...)wiec jeszcze czekam aż coś ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 arth

----------


## indoet93

Terima kasih untuk artikel Anda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Posiadam 2 opakowania, jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany, to podaję numer do siebie : 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poda mi pani jakis kontakt do siebie? Chcialabym porozmawiac z kims kto jest juz po. I chetnie wezme kontakt do tej pani Wiktorii. Odezwij sie .czekam niecierpliwie


Proszę podać swój mail- odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie Taka pewnosc, wystarczy przeczytać opinie ostatnie o klinice 
> Traktują nas tam jak zwierzęta, zabiegi w ilości hurtowej no i bardzo częste powikłania jak się okazuje


No chyba większych powikłań niż po leku na stawy nie ma.Wg Ciebie lepiej się wykrawiać w domu niż mieć zabieg pod opieką lekarza?Tam przynajmniej wszystko dobrze wyczyszczą, po Arthrotecu często potrzebne jest czyszczenie w szpitalu.I nawet najgorszy niemiecki szpital jest lepszy od polskiego.Zabieg jest drogi jak na nasze warunki ale napewno jest bezpieczniejszy niż branie Arthrotecu na własną rękę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę podać swój mail- odezwe sie


Czy pani jest autorka posta? Mozna prosic o kontakt do tej wiktori?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No chyba większych powikłań niż po leku na stawy nie ma.Wg Ciebie lepiej się wykrawiać w domu niż mieć zabieg pod opieką lekarza?Tam przynajmniej wszystko dobrze wyczyszczą, po Arthrotecu często potrzebne jest czyszczenie w szpitalu.I nawet najgorszy niemiecki szpital jest lepszy od polskiego.Zabieg jest drogi jak na nasze warunki ale napewno jest bezpieczniejszy niż branie Arthrotecu na własną rękę.


   Zgadzam się w zupełności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam cale opakowanie arthrotecu . cale czyli 20sztuk. Z ulotka paragonem . jesli chcesz wysle zdjęcia z imieniem numerem data itp.
> Sms lub tel 575 823 497. Wiktoria


prosze o maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy pani jest autorka posta? Mozna prosic o kontakt do tej wiktori?


Numer do pani Wiktorii 575823497. Mnie pomogła bardzo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Włożyłam pierw 4 tabletki po 3 godzinach kolejne 4 czułam palcem w środku te poprzednie czy to normalne ze sie nie rozpuściły ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oczywiście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Włożyłam pierw 4 tabletki po 3 godzinach kolejne 4 czułam palcem w środku te poprzednie czy to normalne ze sie nie rozpuściły ?


Powinny się rozpuścić.Mogłaś je zwilżyć żelem intymnym, a najlepiej wziąć pod język.Nikt ich nie wykryje po doustnym dawkowaniu i masz pełną kontrolę nad tym,co się z nimi dzieje.Zadziałały, miałaś skurcze i krwotok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Na forum pojawiam się już drugi raz. Pod koniec lipca byłam w ok. 10 tygodniu ciąży, musiałam ją usunąć. Forum przeczytałam od deski do deski, udało mi się załatwić arthrotec z apteki. Brałam doustmie po 4 co 3 godziny, całe opakowanie. Krwawienie miałam jakieś 3 dni, lecz postanowiłam czekać, ponieważ wiele pań tutaj mówiło że lek działa z opóźnieniem. U mnie nic. Zrobiłam po 2 tygodniach test ciążowy - niedowierzając ujrzałam jedną kreskę. Następnego dnia zrobiłam kolejny, po tygodniu jeszcze jeden. Wszystkie negatywne. Dokładnie miesiąc po tym krwawieniu dostałam okresu. Nie jakiegoś plamienia, lecz normalnego okresu średnio obfitego krwią żywoczerwoną. Dodam że używałam tamponow na przemian z podpaskami, nie wiem czy to mogło mieć jakiś wpływ na mnie, podobno po poronieniu nie powinno się używać tamponów. Ucieszona powrotem do normalnego życia odbyłam kilka stosunków z partnerką. Po tych stosunkach pojawiło się niewielkie plamienie. Było to ok. pół miesiąca temu. Teraz już 2 dni spóźnia mi się okres. I oczywiście naszło mnie tyle wątpliwości: czy mogło jednak nie dojść do poronienia? Słyszałam o krwawieniach w ciąży i nurtuje mnie to czy nie pomyliłam poprzedniego okresu z tym właśnie krwawieniem. Dodam jeszcze że jestem przeziębiona, do tego rozpoczął się rok szkolny, ale nie wierzę w to że tylko ze względu na to okres mi się spóźnia. To byłby niestety zbyt wielki zbieg okoliczności. Ciekawi mnie ile wy czekałyście na kolejne miesiączki po poronieniu i czy któraś z was też tak krótko krwawiła a mimo tego poroniła? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż jedno opakowanie zakupione w aptece. Wysyłka z możliwością płatności przy odbiorze oraz sprawdzenie zawartości. 21487@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wczoraj przeprowadzałam kurację niestety nic się szczególnego nie wydarzyło. Tylko troszkę plamienia zero skrzepów. Czy możliwe jest to że jeszcze coś się ruszy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 8 arth


Ile chcesz za te 8 tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej wczoraj przeprowadzałam kurację niestety nic się szczególnego nie wydarzyło. Tylko troszkę plamienia zero skrzepów. Czy możliwe jest to że jeszcze coś się ruszy?


U mnie ruszyło się po 4ech dniach.Zaczęłam krwawić jak przy obfitym okresie i tak samo bolało mnie podbrzusze.Krwawię już 7 dzień,bez wielkich skurczy i skrzepòw ale byłam we wczesnej ciąży 2tyg.Jutro idę zrobić bete ale czuję, że jest po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pojebane kurwiszony , szmatławe dziwki wpierdalacie się w nie swój biznes kurwy jebane to jest mój interes nikt nie będzie mi się w niego wpierdalał wszystkie załatwię telefony na pały podam żadna już nie będzie sprzedawać dziwki wredne szmaty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pojebane kurwiszony , szmatławe dziwki wpierdalacie się w nie swój biznes kurwy jebane to jest mój interes nikt nie będzie mi się w niego wpierdalał wszystkie załatwię telefony na pały podam żadna już nie będzie sprzedawać dziwki wredne szmaty


Również życzymy miłego dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś desperat co za słownictwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania arthrotec,20 tabletek.w oryginalnym opakowaniu.kupilam je tu na forum od jednej pani,ale nie wykorzystałam ich.zdecydowałam się urodzić.prosze pisac justau@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile chcesz za te 8 tabletek?



80zl dlatego, ze placilam za cala paczke arth 250zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do odsprzedania arthrotec,20 tabletek.w oryginalnym opakowaniu.kupilam je tu na forum od jednej pani,ale nie wykorzystałam ich.zdecydowałam się urodzić.prosze pisac justau@interia.eu


 ile Pani chce za 20 tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tydzień temu wzięłam Arthrotec.Nie miałam wielkich skurczy alw krwawię 7dzień.Jutro idę zrobić bete z krwi.Mam nadzieję,że ciąży brak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile Pani chce za 20 tabletek?


250zl,juz z wysylka ze sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dzieczyny pomózcie proszę, brałam 2tygodnie temu anthrotec forte 12 tabl.miałam ok.tygodnia krwawienie ze skrzepami, w piątek zrobiłam beta hcg i mam 37, dostałam teź wysokiej gorączki 39 inadal boli mnie brzuch i co dalej robić? Czy ta ciąża dalej jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dzieczyny pomózcie proszę, brałam 2tygodnie temu anthrotec forte 12 tabl.miałam ok.tygodnia krwawienie ze skrzepami, w piątek zrobiłam beta hcg i mam 37, dostałam teź wysokiej gorączki 39 inadal boli mnie brzuch i co dalej robić? Czy ta ciąża dalej jest?


Powtórz bete czy spada.Jest bardzo niska czyli raczej się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile Pani chce za 20 tabletek?


220 zł za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
1 tabletka - 10 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
731058416

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 220 zł za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci


a skad Pani jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a skad Pani jest?


Chrzanów, odbiór osobisty 200 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po co kupujecie Arthrotec, który nie wiadomo czy zadziała?Nabijacie kieszenie handlarzom i oszustom.Za 200zl możecie kupić prawdziwy zestaw poronny od WoW.Jak nie macie 90euro na darowiznę,to prosicie o zmniejszenie kwoty do np.50euro czyli ok.200zl i napewno zgodzą się na taką kwotę.Przesyłkę możecie odebrać w innym mieście  na poste restante jak są problemy z wysyłką do waszego miasta.Ja tak zrobiłam i doszło ale czekam na wyniki bety, bo krwawię od tyg.i dzisiaj byłam zrobić bete.Żałuję, że wzięłam Arthrotec, po zestawie od WoW miałabym pewność,że zadziałał, a tak muszę w stresie czekać na wynik bety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie dlaczego trzeba wypluć rdzeń tzn tą mała tabletkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poradzcie proszę jak zaaplikowac tabletki dopochwowo. Trzeba je zwilzyc? Czy po włożeniu trzeba chwilę poleżeć czy od razu można chodzić. Proszę pomóżcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dzieczyny pomózcie proszę, brałam 2tygodnie temu anthrotec forte 12 tabl.miałam ok.tygodnia krwawienie ze skrzepami, w piątek zrobiłam beta hcg i mam 37, dostałam teź wysokiej gorączki 39 inadal boli mnie brzuch i co dalej robić? Czy ta ciąża dalej jest?


Ja dzisiaj robiłam bete i mój wynik to 6,7 .Byłam w 3tc jak tydz.temu wzięłam Arthrotec.Lekko krwawię do dziś.Nie miałam żadnych skurczy ani krwotoku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało mi się dziewczyny.Mój wynik bety 6,7 w 5tyg.po stosunku,czyli gdzieś 4tc.Arthrotec zadziałał ale jeszcze dla pewności powtórzę bete za 2dni ale raczej jest juz po wszystkim.Będę miała na zbyciu zestaw od WOW.Dotarł już na sortownię w moim mieście.W tyg.go odbiorę i odsprzedam jak druga beta będzie mniejsza,chociaż i tak jest maleńka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dzieczyny pomózcie proszę, brałam 2tygodnie temu anthrotec forte 12 tabl.miałam ok.tygodnia krwawienie ze skrzepami, w piątek zrobiłam beta hcg i mam 37, dostałam teź wysokiej gorączki 39 inadal boli mnie brzuch i co dalej robić? Czy ta ciąża dalej jest?


A masz 3,7 ,a nie 37 ? Musisz powtórzyći zobacz czy spada.
Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer 
doustnie dający 97% skutecznosci


UWAGA ARTROTEC,CYTOTEC SA TYLKO I WYLACZNIE W LISTKACH NIE LUZEM NIE W PLASTIKOWYCH PUDELKACH Z 
TABLETKA CYTOTECU JEST SZESCIOKATNA

JEZELI NA PRZESYLCE NIE MA ZAZNACZONEJ OPCJI SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI TO NIE ODBIERAJ PRZESYLKI
NA 100% ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA


ZDECIA ORGINALNE Z MOIM NUMEREM TEL TAK WYGLADA ORGINALNY CYTOTEC


10 tabletek CYTOTEC 350 zł 

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł 



Wysylka POCZTA POLSKA PACZKA 24 ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana
Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje Arthrtotecu z możliwością odbioru osobistego w Bydgoszczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,
Jestem już po, mam teraz coś w stylu okresu z sporą ilością skrzepów. Tabletki brałam w środę, wtedy też wyleciało ze mnie ... no cóż. Każda z nas wie co, było gąbczaste i beżowe. Po tym, nie bolał mnie specjalnie brzuch, nie miałam też silnego krwawienia a piersi mnie nadal bolały. Brałam Ru 386 oraz 12 tabletek Arthrotecu doustnie ( nie wszystko się rozpuszczało. I naprawdę, jeśli możecie to przetnijcie tabletki na pół i wywalcie środek, który to właśnie powoduje odruch wymiotny). Przez kolejne dwa dni nic się nie działo. Praktycznie nie krwawiłam, nic. Dopiero w sobotę coś zaczęło się dziać, przez niedzielę skręcałam się trochę z bólu jak również dziś rano. Powoli również moje piersi przestają boleć i są mniej drażliwe. Uważam, że zabieg się udał. Jednak pewność dopiero nabędę niedługo po teście. 

Zatem, te z was, które nie dostały silnego krwawienia po zażyciu tabletek, poczekajcie parę dni. Może coś ruszy, nie kupujcie tabletek na zapas bo to nie ma sensu.

Pozdrawiam i życzę każdej z was wolnego wyboru i szczęścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 8 tygodniu ciąży.Pod koniec 6 wziełam cytotec (12tabl). Były skurcze,leciały skrzepy ale USG wykazało że płód jest żywy. Wczoraj wzięłam ru i 20tabl art. Były skurcze ale krwawienia sie nie doczekałam. Pani która to sprzedała twierdzi iż tym razem nie udało się bo wymiotowałam po każdej dawce. Faktycznie wymiotowałem godzinę po każdej dawce i lek mógł się nie wchłonąć.Miał ktoś podobny przypadek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wzięłam dziś o 18 trzymajcie kciuki. Boje się jest tu jakaś dobra dusza? Na razie mam dość mocne skurcze jak przy większym okresie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wzięłam dziś o 18 trzymajcie kciuki. Boje się jest tu jakaś dobra dusza? Na razie mam dość mocne skurcze jak przy większym okresie


Jestem z Toba!  Ja jestem juz miesiac po, musialam wziasc ogolnie 24tabl arth nic sie nie dzialo lekkie skrzepy i krwawieie. Dopiero po tygodniu arthrotec z opoznieniem podzialal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie kobietki przed i po.kiedy wchodzilam tu poszukac tabletek obiecalam sobie ze wiecej juz na ta strone nie wejde ale potrzebuje sie z kims tym podzielic.
> O ciazy dowiedziałam sie w 7 tygodniu. Mam troje dzieci meza alkoholika i tyrana... Nie chce by ktos mnie ocenial poprostu musialam to zrobić. Nie dalabym rady fizycznie i psychicznie po 40stce wychowac kolejnego dziecka. Przeszlam wszystkie apteki - nikt nie sprzedał mi tabletek. Recepty tez mi sie nie udalo zalatwic więc zaczelam szukac w internecie. Trafilam najpierw na pania ktora pisala ze kupila 2 paczki i jedna jej zostala . zaplacilam 150zl i dostalam tabletki w kopercie nie mialam nawet pojęcia co to jest... Czas mnie naglil wiec szukalam dalej zadzwonilam do pana Sebastiana 607714002- największego oszusta jakiego znam !!!! Wyslal mi jakies zolte tabletki w foliowym woreczku ! Potem najpierw nie odbieral a potem oddzwonil i wyzwal mnie od najgorszych i zaczal grozic ze zna moj adres rozpowie to moim znajomym rodzinie... Ostrzegam was kobietki uwazajcie na niego to szuja jakich malo !
> Ja zostalam bez tabletek i nie wiedzialam co robic. Wlasnie wtedy weszlam tutaj ja to forum . znalazlam ogloszenie Pani Wiktorii 575 823 497 .- nie bede nikomu robić reklamy ale szczerze ja polecam ! Ta kobieta uratowala mi zycie poprostu . dostalam w ciagu jednego dnia orginalne tabletki. Kontakt mialysmy caly czas.  Nie mialam nikogo kto by byl przy mnie wtedy i to do pani Wiktorii dzwonilam z placzem zeby sie wygadac . tabletki bralam co 3godziny pod jezyk . wzielam najpierw 4 potem 4 ( ale ze nic sie nie dzialo to zwiekszylam ) i potem 5 i 6 . lacznie 19 tabletek. Wylecialo wszystko. Dopiero po 3dniach poszlam do lekarza powiedzial ze macica bardzo ladnie sie czysci.
> Kobietki wiem co przechodzicie i wiem ze nie mozemy pozwolic na to by ktos nas ocenial. To nasza decyzja. Ostrzegam was tylko przed oszustem z oglaszamy24. Zniszczyl mnie psychicznie . jesli zglaszacie sprawe na policje jestem z wami duchem. Boje sie sama isc. Dziekuje tez za wasze wpisy ktore dodawaja otuchy. I za to ze ktos polecil tu pania Wiktorie ktora dla mnie byla nieoceniana pomoca. Trzymajcie sie cieeeeeplo. Sciskam was i zycze powodzenia. Obysmy wszystkie mialy z tej sytuacji nauczke na przyszlosc


Bylas u gina ?? Po jakim czasie można isc??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem z Toba!  Ja jestem juz miesiac po, musialam wziasc ogolnie 24tabl arth nic sie nie dzialo lekkie skrzepy i krwawieie. Dopiero po tygodniu arthrotec z opoznieniem podzialal


Ja wzięłam 2tyg temu ale 10 tabletek 2×5 co 11,5h  (bo parę lat temu usowalam) i stało się bardzo szybko a ostatnio  się nie udało (tak mi kazano wziąść kiedyś i działało) to wzięłam i dupa. Dodam że w tedy nie wyplowalam tych przeciwbólowych tabletek i udało się z nimi i nic mnie nie bolało a był to 7tc. Teraz wzięłam 4 pod język i wyplułam te małe przeciwbólowe. Boli mnie teraz bardzo skurcze są. Zaraz 2 dawka masakra. Jakie przeciwbólowe mogę wziąść? Dodam że lek mam z apteki po tamtej akcji zostało mi 10 dziś zdobyłam receptę i kupiłam wiec 30 tabletek juz 4 zjadłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miało być co 1,5h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam 2tyg temu ale 10 tabletek 2×5 co 11,5h  (bo parę lat temu usowalam) i stało się bardzo szybko a ostatnio  się nie udało (tak mi kazano wziąść kiedyś i działało) to wzięłam i dupa. Dodam że w tedy nie wyplowalam tych przeciwbólowych tabletek i udało się z nimi i nic mnie nie bolało a był to 7tc. Teraz wzięłam 4 pod język i wyplułam te małe przeciwbólowe. Boli mnie teraz bardzo skurcze są. Zaraz 2 dawka masakra. Jakie przeciwbólowe mogę wziąść? Dodam że lek mam z apteki po tamtej akcji zostało mi 10 dziś zdobyłam receptę i kupiłam wiec 30 tabletek juz 4 zjadłam


Ja brałam ibuprom ale tylko w pierwszy dzień po zażyciu.Później 4ry dni nic i dopiero 5go dnia dostalam krwawienia jak przy okresie i tak przez tydzień.Zero skurczy i krwotoków.Dzisiaj jest 1,5tyg.po zażyciu Arthrotecu ,beta 6,7 byłam w 3tc.

----------


## Kamila i Dorota

> Witam wzięłam dziś o 18 trzymajcie kciuki. Boje się jest tu jakaś dobra dusza? Na razie mam dość mocne skurcze jak przy większym okresie


Czy wiesz, dlaczego to robisz...

----------


## Kamila i Dorota

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 19.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam ibuprom ale tylko w pierwszy dzień po zażyciu.Później 4ry dni nic i dopiero 5go dnia dostalam krwawienia jak przy okresie i tak przez tydzień.Zero skurczy i krwotoków.Dzisiaj jest 1,5tyg.po zażyciu Arthrotecu ,beta 6,7 byłam w 3tc.


Mam ketonal 50 czytałam ze tez można brać go

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powtórz bete czy spada.Jest bardzo niska czyli raczej się udało.


Beta 37 to jest mała wartość po poronieniu? Nie wiem jaką miałam wcześniej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwszej dawce miałam bardzo mocne skurcze. Po drugiej miałam ich mniej i takie nie bolące mocno. Teraz była 3 dawka jeszcze trzymam pod językiem czuje ze zaczynają się lekkie skurcze ale krwawienia jeszcze brak. Dreszcze są. I rozwolnienie. Czy brać w nocy 4 dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8 tabletek z apteki posiadam. Z oryginalnym pudełkiem etc. Mogę wykonać zdjęcia z datą i wszystkim. 150 zł. 
kontakt: areczekwitkowski@wp.pl
wysylka z przedplata na konto lub odbior osobisty w Warszawie w weekendy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwszej dawce miałam bardzo mocne skurcze. Po drugiej miałam ich mniej i takie nie bolące mocno. Teraz była 3 dawka jeszcze trzymam pod językiem czuje ze zaczynają się lekkie skurcze ale krwawienia jeszcze brak. Dreszcze są. I rozwolnienie. Czy brać w nocy 4 dawkę?


Tak! weż 4  dawke. Ja wzięłam całe opakowanie- 20 tabletek 
(8tc). Musisz uzbroić się w cierpliwość i przetrzymać to wszystko. Będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 3 obudziłam się na kolejną dawkę. Czyli 4. Zanim ją wzięłam zaczęłam krwawić ale wzięłam dawkę żeby później nie żałować. Leci żywa krew i parę naprawdę dużych skrzepow wyleciało. Tylko ze nie dałam rady juz wziąść pod język bo czułam ze chce wymiotować. Rozkroilam tabletki wyciągłam te małe i tamte powstrzymać.rozpuścilam na szybko w ustach z wodą i półknełam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 3 obudziłam się na kolejną dawkę. Czyli 4. Zanim ją wzięłam zaczęłam krwawić ale wzięłam dawkę żeby później nie żałować. Leci żywa krew i parę naprawdę dużych skrzepow wyleciało. Tylko ze nie dałam rady juz wziąść pod język bo czułam ze chce wymiotować. Rozkroilam tabletki wyciągłam te małe i tamte rozpuścilam na szybko w ustach z wodą i półknełam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec - przesyłka za pobraniem z mozliwością sprawdzenia lub odbiór osobisty w Bydgoszczy. Prosze o kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilne potrzebuje tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam Ru i po 12h zaczęłam stosować Ru. Łącznie wzięłam 20 tabl pod język bez rdzenia.Miałam tylko silne skurcze ale krwawienia nie było. Niektóre z Was piszą żę krwawienie pojawiło sie dopieru po paru dniach. Jak się czułyście przez te kilka dni zanim wystąpiło krwawienie?? Jakieś bóle?? Bo w moim przypadku ustąpiły mdłośći,ból piersi.Stan jak przed ciążą... proszę powiedzcie mi jak się czułyście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam Ru i po 12h zaczęłam stosować Ru. Łącznie wzięłam 20 tabl pod język bez rdzenia.Miałam tylko silne skurcze ale krwawienia nie było. Niektóre z Was piszą żę krwawienie pojawiło sie dopieru po paru dniach. Jak się czułyście przez te kilka dni zanim wystąpiło krwawienie?? Jakieś bóle?? Bo w moim przypadku ustąpiły mdłośći,ból piersi.Stan jak przed ciążą... proszę powiedzcie mi jak się czułyście


Nie miałam objawów ciąży,to nie miało co mi ustępować,jedynie piersi przestały boleć po Arthrotecu.Krwawienie wystąpiło u mnie 4dni po zażyciu Arthrotecu.Kwawilam 6dni ale lekko i się udało.Wczorajsza beta to 6,7 5tc byłby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie miałam objawów ciąży,to nie miało co mi ustępować,jedynie piersi przestały boleć po Arthrotecu.Krwawienie wystąpiło u mnie 4dni po zażyciu Arthrotecu.Kwawilam 6dni ale lekko i się udało.Wczorajsza beta to 6,7 5tc byłby.


Ja natomiast miałam straszne mdłości...8 tydzień. Co nie zjadłam to zwróciłam a zapachy drażniły mnie dosłownie wszystkie a teraz jak ręką odjął tylko brak krwawienia ale powtarzam dawke dla pewnośći

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 8 tabletek arthrotec -100 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec - przesyłka za pobraniem z mozliwością sprawdzenia lub odbiór osobisty w Bydgoszczy. Prosze o kontakt.


    Witam!!! Chętnie odsprzedam.Numer do mnie : 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania 8 tabletek arthrotec -100 zl


Mogę prosić o e-mail do kontraktu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Chętnie odsprzedam to co mi zostalo po zabiegu czyli arthrotec 8 tabletek. Mogę też pomoc i porozmawiac co i jak. Cena za tabletke 10 zł za sztukę.  kontakt roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę prosić o e-mail do kontraktu



Snog@interia.pl lub  nr 518 789 769

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zazyłam właśnie pierwsza dawkę po godzine boli mnie lekko brzuch nie wiem czy mialyscie podobnie ale boli mnie też przełyk czy to normalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, zazyłam właśnie pierwsza dawkę po godzine boli mnie lekko brzuch nie wiem czy mialyscie podobnie ale boli mnie też przełyk czy to normalne


Hej. Każdy organizm reaguje inaczej. Postaraj się przekroić tabletki i wyrzucić ta mała że środka. Ona jest nie potrzebna i to prawdopodobnie po niej boli cię przełyk. Krwawienie  u większości osób najczęściej pojawia się po drugiej dawce. Niestety obawiam się ,że objawów będzie więcej i będą gorsze- u mnie gorączka, potworne dreszcze, ból żołądka, brzucha , głowy- ale jeżeli się już na to zdecydowałaś to musisz wytrzymać. Będzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okres mi się spóźnia już 2 dzień robiłam test ten polecany przez PTG i wyszedł ujemny. Okresu nadal brak  :Frown:  Czy mimo to mogę wziąć artrotec? Boje się, a nie mogę by c teraz w ciązy,...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możecie mi pomóc dziś wzięłam wszystkie dawki czy jesli jutro wybiorę się do ginekologa może wykryć ze moje działanie było celowe ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możecie mi pomóc dziś wzięłam wszystkie dawki czy jesli jutro wybiorę się do ginekologa może wykryć ze moje działanie było celowe ?


A pojawiło się krwawienie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A pojawiło się krwawienie??


Tak od razu po pierwszej dawce i wyleciały strzępy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wczoraj brałam. Wiec krwawienie było w nocy żywa krew wyleciało parę dużych skrzepow jak siedziałam na wc to kapalo. Teraz też krwawie jest żywa krew ale nie jakoś obficie i boli mnie brzuch jak przy okresie. Czy tak ma być? O 3 w nocy wzięłam 4 dawkę dla pewności. Czy teraz wziąść jeszcze jedna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak od razu po pierwszej dawce i wyleciały strzępy


Ja bym zrobiła najpierw prywatnie USG jeśli chcesz wiedzieć juz a jeśli nie to poczekaj 3dni aż przestaniesz tak mocno krwawić. Powiesz ginekologowi że byłaś w ciąży i zabolał Cie brzuch.Pobiegłaś do toalety i coś z Ciebie wypadło i natychmiast przyjechałaś do szpitala. Musisz udać głupią w tej sutuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja natomiast miałam straszne mdłości...8 tydzień. Co nie zjadłam to zwróciłam a zapachy drażniły mnie dosłownie wszystkie a teraz jak ręką odjął tylko brak krwawienia ale powtarzam dawke dla pewnośći


Pamiętaj, że Arthrotec lubi działać z opóźnieniem,mogłas poczekać tydzień czy zaczniesz krwawic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wczoraj brałam. Wiec krwawienie było w nocy żywa krew wyleciało parę dużych skrzepow jak siedziałam na wc to kapalo. Teraz też krwawie jest żywa krew ale nie jakoś obficie i boli mnie brzuch jak przy okresie. Czy tak ma być? O 3 w nocy wzięłam 4 dawkę dla pewności. Czy teraz wziąść jeszcze jedna?


Zrób bete za kilka dni i powtórz za dwa dni, zobaczysz czy jestniska i spada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 2 zestawy po 12 tabl arth  :Wink:  cena 150 zł + 20 zł wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Okres mi się spóźnia już 2 dzień robiłam test ten polecany przez PTG i wyszedł ujemny. Okresu nadal brak  Czy mimo to mogę wziąć artrotec? Boje się, a nie mogę by c teraz w ciązy,...



Nie wiem czy to jakaś prowokacja, ale jeśli nie chcesz zrobić sobie krzywdy to nie! Ogólnie dziewczyny uważam, ze zawsze przed wzięciem arth trzeba iść do ginekologa, a nie sugerować się tylko testem, bo w wypadku martwego płodu lub ciąży pozamacicznej możecie doprowadzić to naprawdę przykrych konsekwencji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec - przesyłka za pobraniem z mozliwością sprawdzenia lub odbiór osobisty w Bydgoszczy. Prosze o kontakt.


Mam 20 tabletek Arthrotec.kupilam tu na forum od jednej pani,ale ich nie wzięłam.zdecydowałam się urodzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilne potrzebuje tabletek


Mam 20 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile chcesz za te 20?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile chcesz za te 20?


250zl,za pobraniem i sprWdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 2 zestawy po 12 tabl arth  cena 150 zł + 20 zł wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


Podaj e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj e-mail



Podaj swój, na pewno się odezwę  :Wink:  12 arth-150 zł + 20 przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem. Możliwy odbiór osobisty Poznań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję pilnie art jestem w stanie kupić 20 szt za 200 zł z przesyłką ktoś coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję pilnie art jestem w stanie kupić 20 szt za 200 zł z przesyłką ktoś coś?


   Mam.Zostaw jakiś namiar - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję pilnie art jestem w stanie kupić 20 szt za 200 zł z przesyłką ktoś coś?


Podaj maila  :Smile:  200 z przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

milenapachecka@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuję tabletek art 20 najlepiej 20 szt. Zależy mi na przesyłce za pobraniem jednak chodzi o koszty mogę jedynie zapłacić 170 razem z przesyłką. Coś ktoś ma?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 250zl,za pobraniem i sprWdzeniem


Daj kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek za 150 + 20 wysyłka. Lub 20 tabletek zya 220 + wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 12 tabletek za 150 + 20 wysyłka. Lub 20 tabletek zya 220 + wysyłka


Wysylka oszuście za pobraniem + ze sprawdzeniem. Jeśli ktoś chętny, proszę o podanie maila. Możliwy odbiór osobisty Poznań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysylka oszuście za pobraniem + ze sprawdzeniem. Jeśli ktoś chętny, proszę o podanie maila. Możliwy odbiór osobisty Poznań.


a Ty za ile masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ol.kropka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ol.kropka@o2.pl



Napisałam maila  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do was pytanie, jeżeli bralam arth, dostalam krwawienia, ktore trwało jakies 1,5 tyg, byłam u lekarza, jakies 5-6 tyg po stosunku, czyli to bylby jakis 7 tydz, miałam robione badania tzw.recznie i usg dopochwowo i nie stwierdził ciazy tylko torbiela, to jest mozliwosc ze sie pomylil?

----------


## KAWA3

Odsprzedam nowy, oryginalny zestaw z Woman on Web. Dotarł on do mnie za późno, pierwsza paczka wróciła z Urzędu Celnego po 2 tygodniach od nadania. Kolejna dotarła, jednak za późno było na przyjęcie tabletek.

Zestaw a-Kare: Mifepristone 1 szt. + Misoprostol 12 szt.

kontakt: king.mar@wp.pl

Cena: 450 zł

----------


## KAWA3

Odsprzedam nowy, oryginalny zestaw z Woman on Web. Dotarł on do mnie za późno, pierwsza paczka wróciła z Urzędu Celnego po 2 tygodniach od nadania. Kolejna dotarła, jednak za późno było na przyjęcie tabletek.

Zestaw a-Kare: Mifepristone 1 szt. + Misoprostol 12 szt.

kontakt: king.mar@wp.pl

Cena: 450 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy jak wyleciało ze mnie parę bardzo dużych skrzepow i krwawienie takie mocniejsze trwało parę godzin później również było ale bardzo małe to znaczy ze udało się? Czy może się jeszcze rozkręcić? Dodam że skurcze po 1 dawce miałam naprawdę duże. I te skrzepy bardzo czułam jak wychodziły ze mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie wzięłam dzisiaj 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co prawda zaraz jak wzięłam 3 dawkę to ja zwróciłam wiec wzięłam 3 dodatkowe tabletki po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam juz krwawich i wyleciały dużo skrzepow teraz jest tak jakbym po prostu miała okres czy to normalne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam 2tyg temu ale 10 tabletek 2×5 co 11,5h  (bo parę lat temu usowalam) i stało się bardzo szybko a ostatnio  się nie udało (tak mi kazano wziąść kiedyś i działało) to wzięłam i dupa. Dodam że w tedy nie wyplowalam tych przeciwbólowych tabletek i udało się z nimi i nic mnie nie bolało a był to 7tc. Teraz wzięłam 4 pod język i wyplułam te małe przeciwbólowe. Boli mnie teraz bardzo skurcze są. Zaraz 2 dawka masakra. Jakie przeciwbólowe mogę wziąść? Dodam że lek mam z apteki po tamtej akcji zostało mi 10 dziś zdobyłam receptę i kupiłam wiec 30 tabletek juz 4 zjadłam



A jestes w stanie załatwić receptę lub coś odsprzedac
proszę się odezwać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zakupie jeden zestaw z odbiorem osobistym w okolicy krk, 4move123456789@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 opakowanie Arthrotec 20 tabletek sprzedam. Szczecin. Kto chętny niech zostawi namiar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1 opakowanie Arthrotec 20 tabletek sprzedam. Szczecin. Kto chętny niech zostawi namiar


ew.smutna@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie wzięłam dzisiaj 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co prawda zaraz jak wzięłam 3 dawkę to ja zwróciłam wiec wzięłam 3 dodatkowe tabletki po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam juz krwawich i wyleciały dużo skrzepow teraz jest tak jakbym po prostu miała okres czy to normalne ?



W którym byłaś tygodniu? We wczesnych tygodniach, tj. Do 8 tc akcja akcja często wyglada jak obfita miesiączka. Dziewczyny róbcie betę w odstępie 2dniowym i nie będziecie miały żadnych wątpliwości. Oczywiście po paru dniach obowiązkowo wizyta u ginekologa !!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam- 12 tabletek arth- 150 zł + 20 wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości(no chyba, ze ktoś życzy sobie inna), 20 tabletek 200 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam- 12 tabletek arth- 150 zł + 20 wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości(no chyba, ze ktoś życzy sobie inna), 20 tabletek 200 zł.



Chętnych proszę o podawanie maila  :Smile:  możliwy jeszcze
Odbiór osobisty Poznań

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym byłaś tygodniu? We wczesnych tygodniach, tj. Do 8 tc akcja akcja często wyglada jak obfita miesiączka. Dziewczyny róbcie betę w odstępie 2dniowym i nie będziecie miały żadnych wątpliwości. Oczywiście po paru dniach obowiązkowo wizyta u ginekologa !!!!!


Dziś idę do ginekologa mam nadzieje ze wszystko się wyjaśni boje się tylko ze skieruje mnie na czyszczenie czego bym nie chciała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś idę do ginekologa mam nadzieje ze wszystko się wyjaśni boje się tylko ze skieruje mnie na czyszczenie czego bym nie chciała



Teraz jest bardzo duża szansa, bo musisz dać szansa organizmowi sie oczyścić, tzn min. 4 dni  :Wink:  przez 1 dzień żadna macica nie poradziłaby sobie z całkowitym oczyszczeniem, ale możesz liczyć, ze resztek jest bardzo mało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od wzęcia artro można bezpiecznie udać się do lekarza, aby upewnić się, że się udało, ale aby się nie skapną, że działanie było celowe? Jutro zaczynam swoją akcję,...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od wzęcia artro można bezpiecznie udać się do lekarza, aby upewnić się, że się udało, ale aby się nie skapną, że działanie było celowe? Jutro zaczynam swoją akcję,...



Uważam, ze optymalny czas to ok. Tydzień, no chyba, ze bedą męczyły cie bóle. Mi doskwierały, wiec poszłam po 5 dniach i okazałoby sie, se macica nie doczyscilaby sie sama, wiec dostałam tabletki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważam, ze optymalny czas to ok. Tydzień, no chyba, ze bedą męczyły cie bóle. Mi doskwierały, wiec poszłam po 5 dniach i okazałoby sie, se macica nie doczyscilaby sie sama, wiec dostałam tabletki


A co powiedziałaś lekarzowi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co powiedziałaś lekarzowi?



Ze dostałam bardzo obfity okres, brzuch boli bardziej niż zwykle, trwa już 6 dni, a nadal jest bardzo obfity  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze dostałam bardzo obfity okres, brzuch boli bardziej niż zwykle, trwa już 6 dni, a nadal jest bardzo obfity


rozumiem, ze stosowałaś artr ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chętnych proszę o podawanie maila  możliwy jeszcze
> Odbiór osobisty Poznań


aktualne? dprawie@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aktualne? dprawie@gmail.com



Aktualne, napisałam do ciebie  :Wink:  

Do koleżanki wyżej: tak, brałam arthrotec, byłam w 8 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jestes w stanie załatwić receptę lub coś odsprzedac
> proszę się odezwać


Dziś idę do ginekologa bo nie krwawie zbyt mocno żeby zobaczyć czy zadziałał. Jeśli tak to zostało mi 14 tabletek i w razie czego mam odpis na jeszcze jedno opakowanie. Ale póki nie będę miała pewności ze się udało to nie sprzedam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy jak wyleciało ze mnie parę bardzo dużych skrzepow i krwawienie takie mocniejsze trwało parę godzin później również było ale bardzo małe to znaczy ze udało się? Czy może się jeszcze rozkręcić? Dodam że skurcze po 1 dawce miałam naprawdę duże. I te skrzepy bardzo czułam jak wychodziły ze mnie


Ktoś mi odpowie na pytanie? Dodam że był to ok 6tydz. Ostatnia miesiączka 14 sierpień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś mi odpowie na pytanie? Dodam że był to ok 6tydz. Ostatnia miesiączka 14 sierpień


Bardzo skąpo to opisałaś. Kiedy miałaś akcje, dokładnie ile dni trwało/trwa krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> minał tydzien od wziecia art forte, krwawienie chyba ustalo ale cos za wczesniej moim zdaniem, jak sadzicie powinnam wziasc kolejne kilka czy poczekac ze dwa dni i zrobic test?


Zrob bete z krwi.Będziesz od razu wiedzieć .Test z moczu może jeszcze 3tug.pokazywać ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo skąpo to opisałaś. Kiedy miałaś akcje, dokładnie ile dni trwało/trwa krwawienie?


Brałam tabletki w ten poniedziałek o 18 później o 21 o północy i o 3 w nocy. Wzięłam dodatkową dawkę. Po pierwszej dawce miałam mocne skurcze. Po drugiej mniejsze wystąpiła biegunka i dreszcze. O północy zasnelam nastawiłam budzik na 3. Poszłam najpierw do łazienki zaczęłam krwawić w sumie idąc do toalety czułam jak wyleciało coś ze mnie były to 2 ogromne skrzepy. Gdy siedziałam kapalo ze mnie później znów coś wyleciało ale nie wiem co. Rano ok 11 miałam całą podlaskie. W ciągu dnia jak byłam w toalecie podczas siusiania na koniec tez leciała żywa krew. Pod wieczór ustalo. Tzn przy podcieraniu tez mam krew rano na podpasce ale malutko. Skurcze mam czasem ale małe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś się orientuje czy numer podamy na forum do pani Wiktorii jest aktualny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam tabletki w ten poniedziałek o 18 później o 21 o północy i o 3 w nocy. Wzięłam dodatkową dawkę. Po pierwszej dawce miałam mocne skurcze. Po drugiej mniejsze wystąpiła biegunka i dreszcze. O północy zasnelam nastawiłam budzik na 3. Poszłam najpierw do łazienki zaczęłam krwawić w sumie idąc do toalety czułam jak wyleciało coś ze mnie były to 2 ogromne skrzepy. Gdy siedziałam kapalo ze mnie później znów coś wyleciało ale nie wiem co. Rano ok 11 miałam całą podlaskie. W ciągu dnia jak byłam w toalecie podczas siusiania na koniec tez leciała żywa krew. Pod wieczór ustalo. Tzn przy podcieraniu tez mam krew rano na podpasce ale malutko. Skurcze mam czasem ale małe.



Wg mnie sie udało, ale macica po prostu nadal sie oczyszcza, skoro to był wczesny tydzień. Jeśli skurcze nie bedą bardzo uciążliwe zapisz sie do ginekologa na początek przyszłego tygodnia  :Smile:  i pamiętaj żeby kontrolować temperaturę + czy ta krew z pochwy ma nieprzyjemny zapach  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś idę do ginekologa bo nie krwawie zbyt mocno żeby zobaczyć czy zadziałał. Jeśli tak to zostało mi 14 tabletek i w razie czego mam odpis na jeszcze jedno opakowanie. Ale póki nie będę miała pewności ze się udało to nie sprzedam.


A możesz podać namiary skąd bralas tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jeszcze jeden zestaw 12 tabletek, 150 + 20 wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Bądź tez odbiór osobisty Poznań. Zainteresowanych proszę o pozostawienie namiarów  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A możesz podać namiary skąd bralas tabletki?


Mi załatwił znajomy receptę. Juz w sumie 2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wg mnie sie udało, ale macica po prostu nadal sie oczyszcza, skoro to był wczesny tydzień. Jeśli skurcze nie bedą bardzo uciążliwe zapisz sie do ginekologa na początek przyszłego tygodnia  i pamiętaj żeby kontrolować temperaturę + czy ta krew z pochwy ma nieprzyjemny zapach


Ja idę juz dziś do ginekologa bo oszaleje. Brałam pod język. Parę lat temu też usowalam ale brałam dopochwowo usowalam 7tc i tez mocno nie krwawilam tez czułam jak coś wyleciało. I tez po 2 dniach poszłam i nic nikt nie wykrył

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja idę juz dziś do ginekologa bo oszaleje. Brałam pod język. Parę lat temu też usowalam ale brałam dopochwowo usowalam 7tc i tez mocno nie krwawilam tez czułam jak coś wyleciało. I tez po 2 dniach poszłam i nic nikt nie wykrył



Ale nie możemy sie sugerować jednym przykladem, ze tobie po 2 dniach nic nie wykrył, oczywiście sie cieszę, ale optymalny czas ty ok tygodnia  :Smile:  ale jasne, idź, po co sie stresować  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale nie możemy sie sugerować jednym przykladem, ze tobie po 2 dniach nic nie wykrył, oczywiście sie cieszę, ale optymalny czas ty ok tygodnia  ale jasne, idź, po co sie stresować


Idę idę ale do ginekologa. Jeśli stwierdzi ze obraz jest nie wyraźny albo coś to tam mam laboratorium to zrobię betę. A jak się nie udało czy coś to mam jeszcze 14 tabletek plus w razie czego receptę na jedno opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś idę do ginekologa bo nie krwawie zbyt mocno żeby zobaczyć czy zadziałał. Jeśli tak to zostało mi 14 tabletek i w razie czego mam odpis na jeszcze jedno opakowanie. Ale póki nie będę miała pewności ze się udało to nie sprzedam.


 Jak sprawa wygląda napisz ol.kropka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi załatwił znajomy receptę. Juz w sumie 2


a możesz coś jeszcze załatwić oczywiście nie bezinteresownie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw do aborcji farmakologicznej jestem w 4 tc tylko przesyłka. Polećcie mi kogos sprawdzonego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię zestaw do aborcji farmakologicznej jestem w 4 tc tylko przesyłka. Polećcie mi kogos sprawdzonego



Sprzedałam już zestawy 3 osobom, zostaw namiary na pewno sie odezwę i sama opowiem o swojej akcji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz na ania20203@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprostowanie ania20201@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprostowanie ania20201@op.pl



Napisałam do ciebie maila  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze nic nie dotarło mam nadzieję że napisałeś na ten adres ania20201@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety nic nie dotarło , a bardzo zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety nic nie dotarło , a bardzo zależy mi na czasie



Faktycznie, pomylilam maila. Już wysłałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7tc, kupię opakowanie arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7tc, kupię opakowanie arthrotecu


    Posiadam.Zadzwoń lub napisz sms : 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idę idę ale do ginekologa. Jeśli stwierdzi ze obraz jest nie wyraźny albo coś to tam mam laboratorium to zrobię betę. A jak się nie udało czy coś to mam jeszcze 14 tabletek plus w razie czego receptę na jedno opakowanie


masz jeszcze te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam.Zadzwoń lub napisz sms : 601 842 226


Podaj maila  :Smile:  12 tabletek + 20 wysylka za pobraniem i mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opowiem wam moja historie wczoraj wzięłam wszystkie dawki pierwsza tzn 4 tabletki o 9 po godzinie zaczęłam krwawic i wyleciały mi parę skrzepow druga dawka o 12 znów 4 tabletki pod język oczywiście wyciągając te malutkie ze środka po tej dawce zaczęło mnie bardzo boleć ale dałam rade 3 dawka o 15 biorąc do buzi od razu jak chciałam przełknąć wszystko zwróciłam wiec postanowiłam wziąć 3 dodatkowe tabletki rozpuścić je w wodzie bo tak było łatwiej mi je przełknąć po 3 dawce miałam już tylko krwawienie jak przy okresie zaraz w następnym dniu poszłam do ginekologa powiedział ze nie ma pęcherzyka i kazał zrobić 2 razy betę i zobaczyć czy spada i mój organizm się sam oszuści ale mówił ze powinno tak być jeśli by tak nie było to beta by nie spadała  tak więc mi się udało dziękuję za wsparcie i życzę powodzenia a i gdyby ktoś chciał tabletki to mam jedno opakowanie trzymam kciuki i nie martwcie się będzie dobrze ja też się bałam ale teraz czuję ulgę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia
Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec i cytotec orginalne mogę wysłać zdiecie maila doradze pomogę pisze lizak18@onet.pl albo 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak sprawa wygląda napisz ol.kropka@o2.pl


Wiec byłam u ginekologa. Zbadała mnie według mnie to 6tc i nie ma innej opcji. Od razu mi powiedziała ze ciąża zagrożona. Ze nie widzi zbyt dobrze ale według niej ta ciąża jest za mała na swój wiek ze może to być 4tc (a 2tyg temu brałam tez tablety tylko w tedy miałam tylko plamienie brązowe) może zatrzymałam w tedy tylko rozwoj. Powiedziała mi też ze nie widzi zbyt dobrze ze pęcherzyk jest ale co więcej to nie wiem ze może to być ciąża martwa albo pozamaciczna. Nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Brałam w ten poniedziałek po 3 dawce zaczęłam krwawić wyleciało parę dużych skrzepow jak siedziałam na wc to kapalo. Rano miałam całą podpaske. W ciągu dnia mało krwawilam. Dziś po wizycie u ginekologa cały czas boli mnie brzuch jak przy porządnej miesięczce krwawie troszkę bardziej ale mniej niż przy okresie. Jak myślicie zaczyna teraz odpowiednio działać czy wziąść jeszcze tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś idę do ginekologa bo nie krwawie zbyt mocno żeby zobaczyć czy zadziałał. Jeśli tak to zostało mi 14 tabletek i w razie czego mam odpis na jeszcze jedno opakowanie. Ale póki nie będę miała pewności ze się udało to nie sprzedam.


Mam niby ciążę zagrożona. Zaczął mnie boleć brzuch troszkę bardziej krwawie ale mniej niż przy okresie. Nie wiem czy to teraz się odpowiednio zaczyna czy nie. Nie wiem czy jeszcze wziąść czy nie mam 34 tabletki myślę że nawet jak wezmę raz jeszcze to 22 powinny mi zostać tzn teraz mam 14 ale odpis recepty ma znajomy kupiliśmy w poniedziałek Pani w aptece powiedziała mu ze opakowanie starczy mu na ok 7 dni wiec po następne i tak by mógł pójść w poniedziałek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam Wam bardzo podziękować za wsparcie i rady.Dzisiaj zrobiłam drugi raz bete i z 6,7 spadła do 3,2. Udało mi się za pierwszym razem.Brałam 3razy po 4 tabl.pod język.I na drugi dzień 2razy po 4 tabl.,bo miałam tylko 1op.,a po pierwszej turze nic prócz biegunki i dreszczy mi nie było.Po tych kolejnych 8tabl.też zero skurczy i krwawienia.Dopiero na 4ty dzień zaczęłam krwawic jak podczas miesiaczki ale nadal bez skurczy i skrzepow większych niż łupinka od słonecznika Krwawilam 8 dni i się udało.W pb.idę na usg zobaczyć czy nic nie zalega.Byłam w 2-3tc. Wiem,  co przechodzicie i trzymam za Was kciuki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam Wam bardzo podziękować za wsparcie i rady.Dzisiaj zrobiłam drugi raz bete i z 6,7 spadła do 3,2. Udało mi się za pierwszym razem.Brałam 3razy po 4 tabl.pod język.I na drugi dzień 2razy po 4 tabl.,bo miałam tylko 1op.,a po pierwszej turze nic prócz biegunki i dreszczy mi nie było.Po tych kolejnych 8tabl.też zero skurczy i krwawienia.Dopiero na 4ty dzień zaczęłam krwawic jak podczas miesiaczki ale nadal bez skurczy i skrzepow większych niż łupinka od słonecznika Krwawilam 8 dni i się udało.W pb.idę na usg zobaczyć czy nic nie zalega.Byłam w 2-3tc. Wiem,  co przechodzicie i trzymam za Was kciuki .


Gratuluję ciesze się z Tobą. U mnie dziś wyszło zagrożenie poronieniem i ze ciąża za mała jak na swój wiek brałam w poniedziałek dziś na nowo mam skurcze zobaczymy czy krwawienie do jutra ruszy bardziej jeśli nie wezmę 3 raz tabletki. Kiedyś usowalam i starczyło mi 8 do poronienia a teraz takie coś masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratuluję ciesze się z Tobą. U mnie dziś wyszło zagrożenie poronieniem i ze ciąża za mała jak na swój wiek brałam w poniedziałek dziś na nowo mam skurcze zobaczymy czy krwawienie do jutra ruszy bardziej jeśli nie wezmę 3 raz tabletki. Kiedyś usowalam i starczyło mi 8 do poronienia a teraz takie coś masakra


Dziękuję.Nie denerwuj się i poczekaj kilka dni.Arthrotec jest nieprzewidywalny. Zrób bete zanim wezmiesz kolejną dawkę.U mnie obyło się wogóle bez skurczy ,a się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiec byłam u ginekologa. Zbadała mnie według mnie to 6tc i nie ma innej opcji. Od redziała ze ciąża zagrożona. Ze nie widzi zbyt dobrze ale według niej ta ciąża jest za mała na swój wiek ze może to być 4tc (a 2tyg temu brałam t
> ez tablety tylko w tedy miałam tylko plamienie brązowe) może zatrzymałam w tedy tylko rozwoj. Powiedziała mi też ze nie widzi zbyt dobrze ze pęcherzyk jest ale co więcej to nie wiem ze może to być ciąża martwa albo pozamaciczna. Nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Brałam w ten poniedziałek po 3 dawce zaczęłam krwawić wyleciało parę dużych skrzepow jak siedziałam na wc to kapalo. Rano miałam całą podpaske. W ciągu dnia mało krwawilam. Dziś po wizycie u ginekologa cały czas boli mnie brzuch jak przy porządnej miesięczce krwawie troszkę bardziej ale mniej niż przy okresie. Jak myślicie zaczyna teraz odpowiednio działać czy wziąść jeszcze tabletki?


Gdyby tych tabletek ci zostało to napisz na ol.kropka@,o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie dobre duszyczki tutaj. Chcialam sie podzielic moja historia ku przestrodze innym. O ciazy dowiedzialam sie w 7tyg. Bylam strasznie zalamana... Jednak decyzja o usuniaciu byla jedyna słuszna w moim przypadku. Przrsiedzialam kilka dni szukajac wyjscia. Znalazlam na stronie oglaszamy 24 nr do pewnej pani. Wysłałam jej pieniazki a dostałam rutinoscorbin. Bylam zalamana i bez grosza.  Wtedy weszlam na to forum i Znalazlam nr do polecanej pani wiktorii . teraz ja moge ja polecic 575 823 497 to jej nr. Paczke dostalam w ciągu 24h. Tabletki oryginalne jednak najbardziej dla mnie liczylo sie wsparcie ktore mi zapewnila. Sama od siebie teraz juz po wszystkim znajac jej adres wyslalam jej koszyczek slodkosci w podziekowaniu. Cieszę sie ze sa jeszcze uczciwi ludzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś krwawie ale trochę mniej niż przy okresie skurcze mam cały czas jak przy porządnej miesięczce. Jak myślicie dziewczyny czy to cały czas trwa od poniedziałku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skonczcie sobie wystawiać te reklamy, bo są żałosne. Ja bez żadnych zbędnych historii- opakowanie art- 200 zł + przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Zainteresowane proszę o kontakt  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie dobre duszyczki tutaj. Chcialam sie podzielic moja historia ku przestrodze innym. O ciazy dowiedzialam sie w 7tyg. Bylam strasznie zalamana... Jednak decyzja o usuniaciu byla jedyna słuszna w moim przypadku. Przrsiedzialam kilka dni szukajac wyjscia. Znalazlam na stronie oglaszamy 24 nr do pewnej pani. Wysłałam jej pieniazki a dostałam rutinoscorbin. Bylam zalamana i bez grosza.  Wtedy weszlam na to forum i Znalazlam nr do polecanej pani wiktorii . teraz ja moge ja polecic 575 823 497 to jej nr. Paczke dostalam w ciągu 24h. Tabletki oryginalne jednak najbardziej dla mnie liczylo sie wsparcie ktore mi zapewnila. Sama od siebie teraz juz po wszystkim znajac jej adres wyslalam jej koszyczek slodkosci w podziekowaniu. Cieszę sie ze sa jeszcze uczciwi ludzie.



Paczka w ciagu 24h- jasne, ale poczta za taka paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i gwarancja dojścia w 24h kasuje 40 zł  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam niby ciążę zagrożona. Zaczął mnie boleć brzuch troszkę bardziej krwawie ale mniej niż przy okresie. Nie wiem czy to teraz się odpowiednio zaczyna czy nie. Nie wiem czy jeszcze wziąść czy nie mam 34 tabletki myślę że nawet jak wezmę raz jeszcze to 22 powinny mi zostać tzn teraz mam 14 ale odpis recepty ma znajomy kupiliśmy w poniedziałek Pani w aptece powiedziała mu ze opakowanie starczy mu na ok 7 dni wiec po następne i tak by mógł pójść w poniedziałek


czy możesz podać namiary do siebie. Masz możliwość załatwienia jeszcze jednej recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie dobre duszyczki tutaj. Chcialam sie podzielic moja historia ku przestrodze innym. O ciazy dowiedzialam sie w 7tyg. Bylam strasznie zalamana... Jednak decyzja o usuniaciu byla jedyna słuszna w moim przypadku. Przrsiedzialam kilka dni szukajac wyjscia. Znalazlam na stronie oglaszamy 24 nr do pewnej pani. Wysłałam jej pieniazki a dostałam rutinoscorbin. Bylam zalamana i bez grosza.  Wtedy weszlam na to forum i Znalazlam nr do polecanej pani wiktorii . teraz ja moge ja polecic 575 823 497 to jej nr. Paczke dostalam w ciągu 24h. Tabletki oryginalne jednak najbardziej dla mnie liczylo sie wsparcie ktore mi zapewnila. Sama od siebie teraz juz po wszystkim znajac jej adres wyslalam jej koszyczek slodkosci w podziekowaniu. Cieszę sie ze sa jeszcze uczciwi ludzie.


   Boże!!! Czemu widzisz a nie grzmisz!!! Nawet nie chce mi się tego komentować, na tyle jest to żałosne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej bo zwariuje. Jest tu ktoś nie mogę spać myślę o tym to mnie dręczy. W poniedziałek brałam te tablety. Wczoraj u lekarza niby ciąża zagrożona ale od wizyty cały czas mam skurcze takie jak przy okresie non stop krwawie ale mniej niż przy okresie. Czy to cały czas trwa czy jest szansa czy brać jutro tabletki jeszcze raz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tzn non stop chodziło mi ze non stop mam skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej bo zwariuje. Jest tu ktoś nie mogę spać myślę o tym to mnie dręczy. W poniedziałek brałam te tablety. Wczoraj u lekarza niby ciąża zagrożona ale od wizyty cały czas mam skurcze takie jak przy okresie non stop krwawie ale mniej niż przy okresie. Czy to cały czas trwa czy jest szansa czy brać jutro tabletki jeszcze raz?


Zostały Ci jakieś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej bo zwariuje. Jest tu ktoś nie mogę spać myślę o tym to mnie dręczy. W poniedziałek brałam te tablety. Wczoraj u lekarza niby ciąża zagrożona ale od wizyty cały czas mam skurcze takie jak przy okresie non stop krwawie ale mniej niż przy okresie. Czy to cały czas trwa czy jest szansa czy brać jutro tabletki jeszcze raz?


Jesteś w trakcie poronienia.To wszystko może trwać do 2tyg.Zrób za tydzień bete, powtórz za 2dni i zobaczysz czy spada.Później sprawdź u  ginekologa czy nic nie zostało.Ja poroniłam w 4tc bez skurczy, miałam tylko krwawienie jak przy miesiączce, które trwało tydzień.A zaczęło się dopiero4dni po zażyciu Arthrotecu.Bete mam 3,2 ,a 5dni temu było 6,7 czyli spada.W pn.idę na usg sprawdzić czy nic nie zostało. Nie denerwuj się, tylko daj czas organizmowi na oczyszczenie się.Masz skurcze i krwawisz czyli jest dobrze.Nie bierz kolejnej dawki Arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś w trakcie poronienia.To wszystko może trwać do 2tyg.Zrób za tydzień bete, powtórz za 2dni i zobaczysz czy spada.Później sprawdź u  ginekologa czy nic nie zostało.Ja poroniłam w 4tc bez skurczy, miałam tylko krwawienie jak przy miesiączce, które trwało tydzień.A zaczęło się dopiero4dni po zażyciu Arthrotecu.Bete mam 3,2 ,a 5dni temu było 6,7 czyli spada.W pn.idę na usg sprawdzić czy nic nie zostało. Nie denerwuj się, tylko daj czas organizmowi na oczyszczenie się.Masz skurcze i krwawisz czyli jest dobrze.Nie bierz kolejnej dawki Arthrotecu


USpokoiłaś mnie teraz boli mnie bardziej brzuch skurcze są dość mocne ale do wytrzymania ale naprawdę bolą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kiedy spodziewać się okresu od wzięcia tab.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam kiedy spodziewać się okresu od wzięcia tab.?


Od czterech do sześciu tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> USpokoiłaś mnie teraz boli mnie bardziej brzuch skurcze są dość mocne ale do wytrzymania ale naprawdę bolą


Jednak biorę jeszcze jedna dawkę. Może zacznę krwawić bardziej i to wszystko się już skończy. Właśnie wzięłam 1 dawkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jk ruszyło się coś więcej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec i cytotec tabletki są orginalne mogę wysłać zdiecie na maila lub MMS doradze pomogę pisz 570 099 075 lub wiola_izak@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jk ruszyło się coś więcej?


Żebyś nie przedobrzyła... To, że nie wijesz się z bólu i nie zalewasz krwią nie znaczy, że się nie udało... Tego nie przyspieszysz... Zrób w pn. bete zamiast faszerować się kolejną dawką i będziesz miała pewność i spokój.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jk ruszyło się coś więcej?


Hej niedawno wzięłam 2 na razie nic się nie dzieje. Ogólnie godzinę przed wzięciem 1 dawki przestałam mieć skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żebyś nie przedobrzyła... To, że nie wijesz się z bólu i nie zalewasz krwią nie znaczy, że się nie udało... Tego nie przyspieszysz... Zrób w pn. bete zamiast faszerować się kolejną dawką i będziesz miała pewność i spokój.


Wiem tak mnie to dręczyło ze musiałam to zrobić. Mam nadzieje ze jest ok i będzie spokój. W poniedziałek zrobię betę i później w środę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak zrób w środę zostały Ci jakieś tabletki? Jak się nie powiedzie to najwyżej weźmiesz wtedy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zwracam się do was z pytaniem czy którejś z was nie zostały tabletki? Kurcze bo już 2 razy zostałam oszukana i dostałam witaminy zamiast art. Może któraś z was będąca w takiej sytuacji jak ja będzie chciała mi pomóc? Proszę o jakiś odzew z waszej strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam pytanie dzisiaj wzięłam tabletki arthrotec byłam w 4 tygodniu tylko mam taki dylemat czy jest juz po wszystkim. Strasznie ze mnie leciało bardzo duzo skrzepów ale miałam przy tym także biegunkę i powiedzcie mi jak mam rozpoznac czy wylecial ze mnie płód czy nie dodam ze w dalszym ciągu mam skurcze tylko ze nie krwawie bardzo czy jest mozliwe ze mi sie nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam pytanie dzisiaj wzięłam tabletki arthrotec byłam w 4 tygodniu tylko mam taki dylemat czy jest juz po wszystkim. Strasznie ze mnie leciało bardzo duzo skrzepów ale miałam przy tym także biegunkę i powiedzcie mi jak mam rozpoznac czy wylecial ze mnie płód czy nie dodam ze w dalszym ciągu mam skurcze tylko ze nie krwawie bardzo czy jest mozliwe ze mi sie nie udało


Wydaje mi się ze udało Ci się jak masz skurcze to dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zwracam się do was z pytaniem czy którejś z was nie zostały tabletki? Kurcze bo już 2 razy zostałam oszukana i dostałam witaminy zamiast art. Może któraś z was będąca w takiej sytuacji jak ja będzie chciała mi pomóc? Proszę o jakiś odzew z waszej strony


   Odsprzedam uczciwie, zadzwoń lub napisz sms : 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W niedziele brałam art i poza skurczami i biegunką nic mi nie było.Niestety po każdej dawce wymiotowałam i osoba od której  miałam leki stwierdziła że przez wymioty lek się nie wchłonął i stężenie było za słabe. Dodam tylko 8 tydzień. Po 4 dniach bez żadnego USG wzięłam kolejne 20tabl tym razem obyło się bez wymiotów ale krwawienia jak nie było tak nie ma.Miałam tylko silne skurcze i biegunkę. Dziś dzień po nadal boli mnie brzuch ale to już chyba raczej ból żołądka... poleciało dosłownie pare kropel krwi i na tym koniec.Co ja mam dalej robić?????Czy płód obumarł a ja nie mogę go wydalić??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W niedziele brałam art i poza skurczami i biegunką nic mi nie było.Niestety po każdej dawce wymiotowałam i osoba od której  miałam leki stwierdziła że przez wymioty lek się nie wchłonął i stężenie było za słabe. Dodam tylko 8 tydzień. Po 4 dniach bez żadnego USG wzięłam kolejne 20tabl tym razem obyło się bez wymiotów ale krwawienia jak nie było tak nie ma.Miałam tylko silne skurcze i biegunkę. Dziś dzień po nadal boli mnie brzuch ale to już chyba raczej ból żołądka... poleciało dosłownie pare kropel krwi i na tym koniec.Co ja mam dalej robić?????Czy płód obumarł a ja nie mogę go wydalić??


Kochana poczekaj ten lek czasem tak ma ze działa z opóźnieniem. Jeśli masz skurcze to dobrze. To znak że coś się dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana poczekaj ten lek czasem tak ma ze działa z opóźnieniem. Jeśli masz skurcze to dobrze. To znak że coś się dzieje



Dokladnie, na mnie zadzialal z tygodniowym opoznieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokladnie, na mnie zadzialal z tygodniowym opoznieniem.


Mówicie żebym poczekała ale to już 9 tydzień teraz będzie. Czas gra tu na moja niekorzyść. Pamiętajcie o tym. Skurcze miałam przez jakieś 12h,pożniej ból brzucha a teraz nic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was mi pomoże? Dziwi mnie to że praktycznie każda która pojawia się na tym blogu była w podobnej sytuacji i nie okazuje jakiegoś wsparcia dziewczynom które zwracają się o pomoc. Dziewczyny nie bądźcie obojętne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia
Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mówicie żebym poczekała ale to już 9 tydzień teraz będzie. Czas gra tu na moja niekorzyść. Pamiętajcie o tym. Skurcze miałam przez jakieś 12h,pożniej ból brzucha a teraz nic...


Idz na usg, najlepiej.  Jezeli ciaza jest nadal to musisz wziasc kolejne tabl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idz na usg, najlepiej.  Jezeli ciaza jest nadal to musisz wziasc kolejne tabl.


Już mam dość tego bólu... nie chce ich brać ale wiem że muszę. Pamiętajcie też że takie przedawkowanie leków odbije sie na naszym zdrowiu. Teraz zaproponowano mi 40 tabl i brac przez 2 dni. Boję się takiej dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już mam dość tego bólu... nie chce ich brać ale wiem że muszę. Pamiętajcie też że takie przedawkowanie leków odbije sie na naszym zdrowiu. Teraz zaproponowano mi 40 tabl i brac przez 2 dni. Boję się takiej dawki


Dlaczego je musisz brać? a ta dawka 40 tabletek to chyba jakaś pomyłka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam podzielić się z wami moją historią...
A mianowicie miałam założoną spiralę, która się wysunęła i zaliczyłam wpadkę. O ciąży dowiedziałam się w piątym tygodniu licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki, małam robione USG.
Na tej wizycie dostałam od lekarza 2 tabletki Arthrotec (Tak tylko dwie), które lekarz kazał zażyc dopochwowo Ale dopiero za tydzień od wizyty, czyli jak będę w 6 tygodniu! To był chyba najdłuższy tydzień w moim życiu! W tym czasie zdążyłam przeczytać całe to forum. Czytając ile niektóre dziewczyny przyjmują tabletek nie wierzyłam, że się uda....
No i nadszedł ten dzień. O godzinie 4:30 włożyłam 2 tabletki Arthrotec głęboko do pochwy i z pół godziny polezalam. Później wstałam i czekałam aż coś się zacznie... około godziny 9 przy podcieraniu zauważyłam troszeczkę krwi. Na 10 byłam umowiona z lekarzem, ale najpierw miałam zadzwonić, tak więc zrobiłam. Zadzwoniłam i powiedziałam, że pojawiło się troszeczkę krwi i lekarz powiedział, że w takim razie czekamy aż się rozkręci i kazał przyjść jutro. A ja z godziny na godzinę byłam coraz bardziej zrezygnowana. Około godziny 14 zaczęło mnie boleć podbrzusze tak jak na okres, delikatnie a krwi na podpasce było troszeczkę, bardziej plamilam niż krwawilam. O 16 nalałam sobie do miski takiej bardzo ciepłej wody i moczylam w niej nogi a na brzuch położyłam sobie butelkę z gorącą wodą. Tak siedziałam około 15 minut po czym poszłam zrobić studiu i stało się. Wyleciał ze mnie niezbyt duży skrzep a a podcierajac się na papierze razem z krwią zobaczyłam taką galaretowata, przezroczysta kulkę średnicy coś około 2 cm! Do wieczora bardzo delikatnie krwawilam. Następnego dnia rano poszłam do lekarza i.... ciąży już nie ma! To co ze mnie wylecialo to było to! Lekarz po zrobionym USG kazał przyjść za 5 dni i zobaczymy jak się oczyszcza macica.
Czasem nie trzeba się faszerowac tymi tabletkami, tylko poczekać na odpowiedni moment (najlepiej 6tydzień) i aplikować dopochwowo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

naprawdę 2 tabletki zadziałały tylko dopochwowo bo ja sie właśnie boje brałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne i zaliczyłam wpadkę. Nie ukrywam ze brałam już tabletki ale leciały tylko skrzepy :Frown:  i nie wiem czy mi sie udało. Ale po przeczytaniu tego spróbuje taki sposób właśnie zostały mi tylko 2 i nie ukrywam ze zależy mi aby pomogło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko jestem ciekawa co powiedziałas lekarzowi ze Ci przepisał Arthrotec 
jesli mozna  wiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego je musisz brać? a ta dawka 40 tabletek to chyba jakaś pomyłka!


Dlaczego pomyłka? Osoba od której mam leki stwierdziła, że skoro 20 mnie nie rusza to 40 zadziała. A czy któraś z Was wymiotowała po tym świństwie? Bo ja pierwszym razie jak kot, ok godzine po każdej dawce, Miałam wrażenie, że zaraz obejrze swój żołądek. I jak ma się do tego ruch i dźwiganie? Jestem skołowana i naprawdę nie wiem już co robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego pomyłka? Osoba od której mam leki stwierdziła, że skoro 20 mnie nie rusza to 40 zadziała. A czy któraś z Was wymiotowała po tym świństwie? Bo ja pierwszym razie jak kot, ok godzine po każdej dawce, Miałam wrażenie, że zaraz obejrze swój żołądek. I jak ma się do tego ruch i dźwiganie? Jestem skołowana i naprawdę nie wiem już co robić.


Bo osobie od której masz leki zależy abyś kupiła następne. a 40 tabletek to jest przedawkowanie, jezeli wymiotujesz po każdej dawce to znaczy że ich twój organizm  nie toleruje. Może to jest znak że nie powinnaś tego robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo osobie od której masz leki zależy abyś kupiła następne. a 40 tabletek to jest przedawkowanie, jezeli wymiotujesz po każdej dawce to znaczy że ich twój organizm  nie toleruje. Może to jest znak że nie powinnaś tego robić?


Po ostatniej dawce spięłam się w sobie i nie wymiotowałam. W sumie wzięłam tydzień temu w niedzielę 20 tabl i teraz w czwartek kolejne 20 i przed każdą dawką brałam RU. Piszesz że to jakiś znak... teraz już chyba za późno. Po takich dawkach myślę, że płód jest uszkodzony a być może nawet martwy. Tego się boję. Teraz jest też duże ryzyko że dziecko urodzi się chore

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po ostatniej dawce spięłam się w sobie i nie wymiotowałam. W sumie wzięłam tydzień temu w niedzielę 20 tabl i teraz w czwartek kolejne 20 i przed każdą dawką brałam RU. Piszesz że to jakiś znak... teraz już chyba za późno. Po takich dawkach myślę, że płód jest uszkodzony a być może nawet martwy. Tego się boję. Teraz jest też duże ryzyko że dziecko urodzi się chore


Myślę że powinnaś iść do lekarza i zrobić usg, bo pakowanie w siebie tyle tabletek jest dużym zagrożeniem dla twojego zdrowia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę że powinnaś iść do lekarza i zrobić usg, bo pakowanie w siebie tyle tabletek jest dużym zagrożeniem dla twojego zdrowia!


A jeśli przyznam się lekarzowi do tego co zrobiłam jakie konsekwencje tego będą dla mnie?? W sensie czy gdzieś to zgłosi??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam podzielić się z wami moją historią...
> A mianowicie miałam założoną spiralę, która się wysunęła i zaliczyłam wpadkę. O ciąży dowiedziałam się w piątym tygodniu licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki, małam robione USG.
> Na tej wizycie dostałam od lekarza 2 tabletki Arthrotec (Tak tylko dwie), które lekarz kazał zażyc dopochwowo Ale dopiero za tydzień od wizyty, czyli jak będę w 6 tygodniu! To był chyba najdłuższy tydzień w moim życiu! W tym czasie zdążyłam przeczytać całe to forum. Czytając ile niektóre dziewczyny przyjmują tabletek nie wierzyłam, że się uda....
> No i nadszedł ten dzień. O godzinie 4:30 włożyłam 2 tabletki Arthrotec głęboko do pochwy i z pół godziny polezalam. Później wstałam i czekałam aż coś się zacznie... około godziny 9 przy podcieraniu zauważyłam troszeczkę krwi. Na 10 byłam umowiona z lekarzem, ale najpierw miałam zadzwonić, tak więc zrobiłam. Zadzwoniłam i powiedziałam, że pojawiło się troszeczkę krwi i lekarz powiedział, że w takim razie czekamy aż się rozkręci i kazał przyjść jutro. A ja z godziny na godzinę byłam coraz bardziej zrezygnowana. Około godziny 14 zaczęło mnie boleć podbrzusze tak jak na okres, delikatnie a krwi na podpasce było troszeczkę, bardziej plamilam niż krwawilam. O 16 nalałam sobie do miski takiej bardzo ciepłej wody i moczylam w niej nogi a na brzuch położyłam sobie butelkę z gorącą wodą. Tak siedziałam około 15 minut po czym poszłam zrobić studiu i stało się. Wyleciał ze mnie niezbyt duży skrzep a a podcierajac się na papierze razem z krwią zobaczyłam taką galaretowata, przezroczysta kulkę średnicy coś około 2 cm! Do wieczora bardzo delikatnie krwawilam. Następnego dnia rano poszłam do lekarza i.... ciąży już nie ma! To co ze mnie wylecialo to było to! Lekarz po zrobionym USG kazał przyjść za 5 dni i zobaczymy jak się oczyszcza macica.
> Czasem nie trzeba się faszerowac tymi tabletkami, tylko poczekać na odpowiedni moment (najlepiej 6tydzień) i aplikować dopochwowo!


   Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego lekarz dał Ci Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli przyznam się lekarzowi do tego co zrobiłam jakie konsekwencje tego będą dla mnie?? W sensie czy gdzieś to zgłosi??


    Nie będziesz miała żadnych konsekwencji - nic Ci za to nie grozi. Lekarz też nie ma prawa bez Twojej wiedzy nigdzie tego zgłaszać, bo obowiązuje go tajemnica zawodowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie będziesz miała żadnych konsekwencji - nic Ci za to nie grozi. Lekarz też nie ma prawa bez Twojej wiedzy nigdzie tego zgłaszać, bo obowiązuje go tajemnica zawodowa.


W przypadku podejrzenia wywołania próby aborcji lekarz MA OBOWIĄZEK zawiadomić policję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> naprawdę 2 tabletki zadziałały tylko dopochwowo bo ja sie właśnie boje brałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne i zaliczyłam wpadkę. Nie ukrywam ze brałam już tabletki ale leciały tylko skrzepy i nie wiem czy mi sie udało. Ale po przeczytaniu tego spróbuje taki sposób właśnie zostały mi tylko 2 i nie ukrywam ze zależy mi aby pomogło


U mnie zadziałały tylko 2 użyte dopochwowo. Może to moczenie nóg w bardzo ciepłej wodzie + butelka z ciepłą wodą na brzuch też coś dały. Dodam, że na podpasce wyplywaly razem z krwią resztki tabletek. Nie wiem tylko czy oczyszcze się do końca, krew mi nadal leci, ale bez żadnych skrzepow, jak przy słabej miesiaczce, po niedzieli mam wizytę więc się okaże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego lekarz dał Ci Arthrotec?


Bo godziny o to poprosiłam :-)
A tak serio to po prostu powiedziałam, że nie mogę mieć więcej dzieci zresztą po to miałam spiralę. To znajomy lekarz. Nie o to zresztą chodzi w moim wpisie skąd miałam tabletki, czy dlaczego lekarz mi je dał tylko chciałam opisać jak wyglądało to u mnie. Też szukałam rad na tym forum i może moim wpisem pomogę komuś, kto potrzebuje pomocy tak jak ja potrzebowałam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W przypadku podejrzenia wywołania próby aborcji lekarz MA OBOWIĄZEK zawiadomić policję


   A w życiu się z tym nie zgodzę. Jeśli aborcja jest dokonana przez lekarza to i owszem, ale w innym przypadku absolutnie. Poza tym nikt jej nic nie udowodni - wzięła lek na stawy nie na poronienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli przyznam się lekarzowi do tego co zrobiłam jakie konsekwencje tego będą dla mnie?? W sensie czy gdzieś to zgłosi??


A jeśli doszło do obumarcia płodu, a ty się nie oczyszczasz to naprawdę grożą Ci poważne powikłania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zbliża się 9 tydzień mojej ciąży i jestem po 3 nieudanych próbach. Moim pierwszym zestawem był RU plus 12 tabl cytotecu i po nim krwawiłam ale USG wykazało po paru dniach że płód żyje. Tydzień później wzięłam zestaw Ru i 20 tabl arthrotecu. Krwawienia brak. 4 dni później kolejne Ru i 20 tabl arthrotecu. Krwawienia jak nie było tak nie ma. Zastanawiam się nad tym żeby wziąć ostatni raz cytotec bo w końcu tylko po nim krwawiłam. To już naprawdę ostatni dzwonek. Zrozumcie mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w życiu się z tym nie zgodzę. Jeśli aborcja jest dokonana przez lekarza to i owszem, ale w innym przypadku absolutnie. Poza tym nikt jej nic nie udowodni - wzięła lek na stawy nie na poronienie.


Ale wzięłam go w wiadomym celu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli doszło do obumarcia płodu, a ty się nie oczyszczasz to naprawdę grożą Ci poważne powikłania.


I dlatego zanim podejmę jeszcze jakąś próbę to w pon idę na USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I dlatego zanim podejmę jeszcze jakąś próbę to w pon idę na USG


Ruch jest potrzebny zeby wzmocnic skurcze i zeby sie udalo.dzwiganie tez pomaga. A co do usg jesli okaze sie ze jestes w ciazy nadal a wzielas juz kilka razy tabl to musiaz wziac znowu . sama wiesz czemu. Moim zdaniem jakbys miala te 2 dawki to jedna pod jezyk a druga dopochwowo. Nie przedaqkujesz leku a ci pomoze gora i dolem. As.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię jedno opakowanie (20 tabl.) w cenie do 200 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Proszę o kontakt na mail: ania001212

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O ciazy dowiedzialam sie w 9 tyg... Paradoksalnie ojciec dziecka bardzo sie cieszyl ale ja.. Jestem mama 2dzieci moj poprzedni maz zmarl. Balam sie. Uraz psychiczny nie pozwolil mi na podjecie innej decyzji niz zakup tabletek. Wiecie co bylo najgorsze ? Zostalam z tym sama. Mam dwie siostry ale balam sie im powiedziec. Nie mialam z kim zostawic dzieci... I dziekuje bogu ze zaufalam waszym wpisom i odezwalam sie do pani wiktorii. Paczka przyszła po 2 dniach. Orginalne tabletki a kontakt mamy do tej pory. Napisala mi cale dawkowanie wspierała telefonami i smsami.byla na tyle otwarta ze wyslalam jeh zdjęcie tego co wylatuje.glupio o tym pisac ale potrzebowalan bardzo czyjejs pomocy. Jesli ktoras z was bedzie tez z tym sama niech podbije moj post chetnie pogadam i kogos wespre.wiem jaj to jest. A komuś kto szuka uczciwego sprzedawcy polecam pania wiktorie 575 823 497 . dziekuje publicznie za poswiecony mi czas i cierpliwosc do mnie. Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny przed i po . BOzena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię jedno opakowanie (20 tabl.) w cenie do 200 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Proszę o kontakt na mail: ania001212


Błąd w mailu, powinno byc: ania001212@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 

10 tabletek 350 zł 
12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli doszło do obumarcia płodu, a ty się nie oczyszczasz to naprawdę grożą Ci poważne powikłania.


Dziś byłam w szpitalu na dopochwowym USG. Ginekolog stwierdził że to 10 tydzien i 2 dni.Płód żyje i rozwija się książkowo. Co ja mam teraz robić???? Przyjęłam takie dawki leku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś byłam w szpitalu na dopochwowym USG. Ginekolog stwierdził że to 10 tydzien i 2 dni.Płód żyje i rozwija się książkowo. Co ja mam teraz robić???? Przyjęłam takie dawki leku...


Ja mogę Ci powiedzieć co bym ja zrobiła, przyjęła bym to dziecko i miała nadzieję że będzie wszystko dobrze, ono bardzo chce żyć!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mogę Ci powiedzieć co bym ja zrobiła, przyjęła bym to dziecko i miała nadzieję że będzie wszystko dobrze, ono bardzo chce żyć!!!


Po takich dawkach leku nie może być dobrze i tego się boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po takich dawkach leku nie może być dobrze i tego się boję


jeżeli po takich dawkach wciąż żyje to daje Ci to pewność że jest silne, ale ty sama musisz zdecydować co zrobisz. Współczuję Ci bo jesteś w trudnej sytuacji, masz kogoś na kogo możesz liczyć w tych trudnych chwilach w realu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiscie to glupota wmawiac tej kobiecie,ze dziecko jest silne, itp...sa i przypadki,ze dxieci rodza sie zdrowe po tabl,ale to jest stresujace dla kobiety wiec jezeli sie zaczyna, to trzeba konczyc!! wspolczuje z calago serca,wszytko sie rozwiaze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam niby ciążę zagrożona. Zaczął mnie boleć brzuch troszkę bardziej krwawie ale mniej niż przy okresie. Nie wiem czy to teraz się odpowiednio zaczyna czy nie. Nie wiem czy jeszcze wziąść czy nie mam 34 tabletki myślę że nawet jak wezmę raz jeszcze to 22 powinny mi zostać tzn teraz mam 14 ale odpis recepty ma znajomy kupiliśmy w poniedziałek Pani w aptece powiedziała mu ze opakowanie starczy mu na ok 7 dni wiec po następne i tak by mógł pójść w poniedziałek


Możesz odsprzedac trochę tabletek
Czekam ol.kropka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po takich dawkach leku nie może być dobrze i tego się boję


Nie widzisz ze znowu jakas obronczyni zycia toba manipuluje? Wierzysz ze dziecko bd zdrowe?wzielas 2 dawki leku a teraz za rada jakiejs obcej baby urodzisz dziecko ktore prawie napewno bedzie kalekie... Zal mi takich dziewczyn jak ty.ile ty masz lat? Nie uzalaj sie nad soba i nie jecz tylko sie w koncu zdecyduj. Podjelas decyzje o wzieciu 2 dawek a teraz zamiast to skonczyc to uzalasz sie nad soba...jak jestes taka wystraszona i niezdecydowana po co wogole bralas tabletki... Masakra jakas. Zamiast zajac sie tym bo jestes w ponad 10tyg i po 2 dawkach to ty uzalasz sie nad soba...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie widzisz ze znowu jakas obronczyni zycia toba manipuluje? Wierzysz ze dziecko bd zdrowe?wzielas 2 dawki leku a teraz za rada jakiejs obcej baby urodzisz dziecko ktore prawie napewno bedzie kalekie... Zal mi takich dziewczyn jak ty.ile ty masz lat? Nie uzalaj sie nad soba i nie jecz tylko sie w koncu zdecyduj. Podjelas decyzje o wzieciu 2 dawek a teraz zamiast to skonczyc to uzalasz sie nad soba...jak jestes taka wystraszona i niezdecydowana po co wogole bralas tabletki... Masakra jakas. Zamiast zajac sie tym bo jestes w ponad 10tyg i po 2 dawkach to ty uzalasz sie nad soba...


Ty sie nie udzielaj,gdybys byla w jej sytuacji tez bys sie uzalala nad soba...   Zrobi co bedzie chciala to jej decyzja,jej zycie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec opakowanie 12szt ale w normalnej cenie. Jezeli ktoś posiada prosze o kontakt marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dzisiaj odebrałam przesyłkę od WoW :-) Martwiłam się, że do dojdzie na czas i wzięłam Arthrotec, wzięłam 2op. i dopiero mi pomógł.Robiłam 2 razy bete i spadła po 2 tyg.od zażycia Arthrotecu do 2,7 czyli jest ok... Odsprzedam zestaw od WOW za 520zł.Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem z możliwości sprawdzenia przed zapłatą.Cena jest taka,bo 90euro zapłaciłam WOW darowizny i musiałam jechać po przesyłkę 250km w jedną stronę, bo do mojego miasta nie docierają przesyłki od WOW i wysłana była poste restante do innego miasta.Mam tylko jeden zestaw do sprzedaży i nie mam możliwości załatwienia Arthrotecu.
￼

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trochę mnie tu nie było, ale widzę, że tu nadal wiele niedomówień, a "fałszywe zestawy" z RU chodzą jak ciepłe bułeczki. Dziewczyny, pamiętajcie, że ŻADEN handlarz nie jest w stanie wam zaoferować oryginalnego RU, a oryginalny zestaw nie zawiera 12 tabletek arthroteku , czy cytotecu !! 

rzetelne informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, opisy historii dziewczyn po wzięciu tabletek i zero prolifów macie tylko na maszwybor.net,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dzisiaj odebrałam przesyłkę od WoW :-) Martwiłam się, że do dojdzie na czas i wzięłam Arthrotec, wzięłam 2op. i dopiero mi pomógł.Robiłam 2 razy bete i spadła po 2 tyg.od zażycia Arthrotecu do 2,7 czyli jest ok... Odsprzedam zestaw od WOW za 520zł.Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem z możliwości sprawdzenia przed zapłatą.Cena jest taka,bo 90euro zapłaciłam WOW darowizny i musiałam jechać po przesyłkę 250km w jedną stronę, bo do mojego miasta nie docierają przesyłki od WOW i wysłana była poste restante do innego miasta.Mam tylko jeden zestaw do sprzedaży i nie mam możliwości załatwienia Arthrotecu.
> ￼


Jestem zainteresowana odkupieniem, bo cały czas czekam na moją paczkę. Mogłabyś powiedzieć ile zajęła wysyłka Twojej i do jakiego miasta zamawiałaś?
proszę o kontakt pannaanna@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty sie nie udzielaj,gdybys byla w jej sytuacji tez bys sie uzalala nad soba...   Zrobi co bedzie chciala to jej decyzja,jej zycie..


Kobieta kobiete zrozumie a handlara chce tylko sprzedać bez względu na wszystko. Mam na kogo liczyć ale to nie jest jeszcze czas na dziecko. Rozmawiałam dziś z lekarzem i przyznałam się do tego co zrobiłam i lekarz powiedział że mogłam sobie taką dawką zrobić dużą krzywdę. Mój organizm po prostu nie toleruje tych leków i niech mi żadna handlara nie próbuje wcisnąć kolejnych dawek wmawiając że nie ma osób odpornych na lek bo jak widać są.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozmawiałam dziś z lekarzem i przyznałam się do tego co zrobiłam i lekarz powiedział że mogłam sobie taką dawką zrobić dużą krzywdę. Mój organizm po prostu nie toleruje tych leków i niech mi żadna handlara nie próbuje wcisnąć kolejnych dawek wmawiając że nie ma osób odpornych na lek bo jak widać są.



oczywiście, że są osoby odporne na misoprostol zawarty w Cytotecu, czy Arthrotecu. Dlatego jeżeli nie skutkuje dawkowanie zalecane przez WHO, czyli 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, nic nie da wsypywanie w siebie wiader tabletek. Pozostaje zestaw z mifepristone, dostępny tylko od WOW lub WHW. Ale przede wszystkim, zanim zaczniecie brać tabletki, poczytajcie trochę na tema t aborcji na rzetelnych stronach, a nie na forach z handlarzami, którzy tylko patrzą jak się na Was wzbogacić....trzy czy cztery godzinki poświęcone dla swojego zdrowia, to chyba nie za wiele?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chętnie kupię opakowanie Arthrotec, proszę aby było oryginalne bo to ostatnia moja szansa. Uratujcie mnie.
katarzyna.grochalska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Preferuje odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oczywiście, że są osoby odporne na misoprostol zawarty w Cytotecu, czy Arthrotecu. Dlatego jeżeli nie skutkuje dawkowanie zalecane przez WHO, czyli 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, nic nie da wsypywanie w siebie wiader tabletek. Pozostaje zestaw z mifepristone, dostępny tylko od WOW lub WHW. Ale przede wszystkim, zanim zaczniecie brać tabletki, poczytajcie trochę na tema t aborcji na rzetelnych stronach, a nie na forach z handlarzami, którzy tylko patrzą jak się na Was wzbogacić....trzy czy cztery godzinki poświęcone dla swojego zdrowia, to chyba nie za wiele?


Nareszcie ktoś mnie zrozumiał i ktoś kto widzi co sie tu dzieję że handlary za wszelką cenę próbują wcisnąc kolejną dawkę leku tłumacząc to za małym stężeniem i że teraz potrzebna jest podwójna mocniejsza dawka a prawda jest taka że ta dawka może okazać się śmiertelna.Dziś lekarz uświadomił mnie w jakim byłam niebezpieczeństwie.NIE DAJCIE SIĘ NA TO NABRAĆ!!!! Dla nich liczy się tylko zysk.Więcej sprzedanych zestawów=większy zarobek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nareszcie ktoś mnie zrozumiał i ktoś kto widzi co sie tu dzieję że handlary za wszelką cenę próbują wcisnąc kolejną dawkę leku tłumacząc to za małym stężeniem i że teraz potrzebna jest podwójna mocniejsza dawka a prawda jest taka że ta dawka może okazać się śmiertelna.Dziś lekarz uświadomił mnie w jakim byłam niebezpieczeństwie.NIE DAJCIE SIĘ NA TO NABRAĆ!!!! Dla nich liczy się tylko zysk.Więcej sprzedanych zestawów=większy zarobek


    Ja bym się bała zażyć drugi raz już nic nie mówiąc o trzecim. Przecież przez coś takiego można się zwyczajnie wykończyć, tak jak po przedawkowaniu każdego leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieta kobiete zrozumie a handlara chce tylko sprzedać bez względu na wszystko. Mam na kogo liczyć ale to nie jest jeszcze czas na dziecko. Rozmawiałam dziś z lekarzem i przyznałam się do tego co zrobiłam i lekarz powiedział że mogłam sobie taką dawką zrobić dużą krzywdę. Mój organizm po prostu nie toleruje tych leków i niech mi żadna handlara nie próbuje wcisnąć kolejnych dawek wmawiając że nie ma osób odpornych na lek bo jak widać są.


Możesz powiedzieć co doradził Ci lekarz w takiej sytuacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz powiedzieć co doradził Ci lekarz w takiej sytuacji?


Powiedział że mój organizm jest odporny na te leki tzn nie toleruje ich i żaden arthrotec czy cytotec czy zestaw z WOW nie wywołają u mnie poronienia bo jestem w tych 20% kobiet na które to nie działa i że płód nie wchłonął szkodliwych substancji i dziecko będzie zdrowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedział że mój organizm jest odporny na te leki tzn nie toleruje ich i żaden arthrotec czy cytotec czy zestaw z WOW nie wywołają u mnie poronienia bo jestem w tych 20% kobiet na które to nie działa i że płód nie wchłonął szkodliwych substancji i dziecko będzie zdrowe


Akurat z tym się nie zgodzę. Zestaw z mifepristone ma prawie 100 % skuteczność, i ja, śledząc historie kobiet na maszwybor.net przez prawie trzy lata, nie spotkałam się z przypadkiem, żeby komuś nie pomógł. A lekarz nie jest w stanie na tym etapie ocenić, czy dziecko będzie zdrowe, nie wie jak leki wpłynęły np na jego układ nerwowy. Ale oczywiście życzę Wam dużo zdrowia, skoro zdecydowałaś się zachować ciążę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedział że mój organizm jest odporny na te leki tzn nie toleruje ich i żaden arthrotec czy cytotec czy zestaw z WOW nie wywołają u mnie poronienia bo jestem w tych 20% kobiet na które to nie działa i że płód nie wchłonął szkodliwych substancji i dziecko będzie zdrowe


To życzę wam wszystkiego najlepszego, będę trzymać mocno kciuki!!!!! :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedział że mój organizm jest odporny na te leki tzn nie toleruje ich i żaden arthrotec czy cytotec czy zestaw z WOW nie wywołają u mnie poronienia bo jestem w tych 20% kobiet na które to nie działa i że płód nie wchłonął szkodliwych substancji i dziecko będzie zdrowe


Jeżeli chcesz porozmawiać, jesteśmy dla Ciebie na czacie: netporadnia.pl, lub pod numerem telefonu: 586 915 915 lub e-mail: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kochane. To ja ostatnio pisałam ze brałam w zeszły poniedziałek itd ze w środę jak byłam u ginekologa to stwierdziła zagrożenie poronieniem itd. Ostatnia miesiączka 14 sierpień czyli tydz temu był to jakoś 6tc. Dziś zrobiłam bete wynik 449mlU/ml w środę pójdę na kolejną. Ale jak myślicie spada juz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieta kobiete zrozumie a handlara chce tylko sprzedać bez względu na wszystko. Mam na kogo liczyć ale to nie jest jeszcze czas na dziecko. Rozmawiałam dziś z lekarzem i przyznałam się do tego co zrobiłam i lekarz powiedział że mogłam sobie taką dawką zrobić dużą krzywdę. Mój organizm po prostu nie toleruje tych leków i niech mi żadna handlara nie próbuje wcisnąć kolejnych dawek wmawiając że nie ma osób odpornych na lek bo jak widać są.


Powiedz mi jak w 10czy 11 tyg lekarz może stwierdzic czy dziecko wchlonelo subs czy nie? Nie moze stwierdzic czy jest zdrowe czy chore.... Dziewczyno uważaj w co wierzysz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi jak w 10czy 11 tyg lekarz może stwierdzic czy dziecko wchlonelo subs czy nie? Nie moze stwierdzic czy jest zdrowe czy chore.... Dziewczyno uważaj w co wierzysz


dokładnie. Lekarz to pewnie jakiś prolife, i interesuje go życie nienarodzone. A to, że urodzi się chore, lub zdeformowane, co z tego ? ważne że się urodziło !  ja bym zamówiła zestaw i dokończyła dzieła. Ale to Twój wybór i twoje życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej kochane. To ja ostatnio pisałam ze brałam w zeszły poniedziałek itd ze w środę jak byłam u ginekologa to stwierdziła zagrożenie poronieniem itd. Ostatnia miesiączka 14 sierpień czyli tydz temu był to jakoś 6tc. Dziś zrobiłam bete wynik 449mlU/ml w środę pójdę na kolejną. Ale jak myślicie spada juz?


Ktoś coś powie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O ciazy dowiedzialam sie w 9 tyg... Paradoksalnie ojciec dziecka bardzo sie cieszyl ale ja.. Jestem mama 2dzieci moj poprzedni maz zmarl. Balam sie. Uraz psychiczny nie pozwolil mi na podjecie innej decyzji niz zakup tabletek. Wiecie co bylo najgorsze ? Zostalam z tym sama. Mam dwie siostry ale balam sie im powiedziec. Nie mialam z kim zostawic dzieci... I dziekuje bogu ze zaufalam waszym wpisom i odezwalam sie do pani wiktorii. Paczka przyszła po 2 dniach. Orginalne tabletki a kontakt mamy do tej pory. Napisala mi cale dawkowanie wspierała telefonami i smsami.byla na tyle otwarta ze wyslalam jeh zdjęcie tego co wylatuje.glupio o tym pisac ale potrzebowalan bardzo czyjejs pomocy. Jesli ktoras z was bedzie tez z tym sama niech podbije moj post chetnie pogadam i kogos wespre.wiem jaj to jest. A komuś kto szuka uczciwego sprzedawcy polecam pania wiktorie 575 823 497 . dziekuje publicznie za poswiecony mi czas i cierpliwosc do mnie. Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny przed i po . BOzena.


Po jakim czasie poszlas do lekarza??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
731058416

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś coś powie?


A jak mamy zgadnąć, czy ci spadła, czy nie? Po to robisz badanie, żeby się przekonać....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak mamy zgadnąć, czy ci spadła, czy nie? Po to robisz badanie, żeby się przekonać....


No tak ale to nawet podchodziło tydzień temu pod 7tc wczoraj już mogło być ok 8 i czy wynik 449 nie jest mały?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaję mi się że jest to za niski wynik na 8 tydzień więc prawdopodobnie Ci się udało ale powtórz dla pewności jutro :Smile:  To Ty miałaś tetabletki do odsprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki marki Pfizer prosto z apteki z data waznosci i z numerem serii.

Arthrotec 50mg + 0,2mg ORAZ Cytotec 200mcg.


Arthrotec :

10 szt 150zł

12 szt 180zł

20 szt 250zł

Cytotec :

10 szt 300zł

12 szt 350zł

20 szt 600zł

Tel 789.132.631

Kontakt w godz 7 - 23. Serdecznie zapraszam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja pierdziele jakie ceny....A czym się różni Arthrotek od Cytotecu.... niczym....w tym misoprostol i w tym misoprostol.... tyle, że arthrotec ma rdzeń z
 diclofenacu,.. Ale jego i tak się wypluwa. Kobiety, nie dajcie się oszukiwać ! Jesteście mądre i świadome. Pokazaliśmy to wczoraj na manifestacjach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowana odkupieniem, bo cały czas czekam na moją paczkę. Mogłabyś powiedzieć ile zajęła wysyłka Twojej i do jakiego miasta zamawiałaś?
> proszę o kontakt pannaanna@poczta.onet.pl


Odpisałam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowana odkupieniem, bo cały czas czekam na moją paczkę. Mogłabyś powiedzieć ile zajęła wysyłka Twojej i do jakiego miasta zamawiałaś?
> proszę o kontakt pannaanna@poczta.onet.pl


a po co chcesz odkupić, skoro zamówiłaś swoją? jeśli nie jest wysłana do niebezpiecznego województwa, to przecież dojdzie. Po co wywalać kolejną kasę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia
Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat z tym się nie zgodzę. Zestaw z mifepristone ma prawie 100 % skuteczność, i ja, śledząc historie kobiet na maszwybor.net przez prawie trzy lata, nie spotkałam się z przypadkiem, żeby komuś nie pomógł. A lekarz nie jest w stanie na tym etapie ocenić, czy dziecko będzie zdrowe, nie wie jak leki wpłynęły np na jego układ nerwowy. Ale oczywiście życzę Wam dużo zdrowia, skoro zdecydowałaś się zachować ciążę


O jakim zestawie mówisz?? O zestawie z WON??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O jakim zestawie mówisz?? O zestawie z WON??


nie wiem, czym jest WON, ale ja mam na myśli oryginalny zestaw złożony z mifepristone i misoprostolu, wysyłany przez organizacje kobiece WHW (womenhelp.org) i WOW (womenonweb.org)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem, czym jest WON, ale ja mam na myśli oryginalny zestaw złożony z mifepristone i misoprostolu, wysyłany przez organizacje kobiece WHW (womenhelp.org) i WOW (womenonweb.org)


I ja mam ten zestaw na sprzedaż od womenonweb.org na sprzedaż.Tylko jeden mam.Nie jestem handlarą.
agness.77@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a po co chcesz odkupić, skoro zamówiłaś swoją? jeśli nie jest wysłana do niebezpiecznego województwa, to przecież dojdzie. Po co wywalać kolejną kasę ?


Może kupić od kogoś, żebyś było szybciej, a swój jak dojdzie, to sprzeda i odzyska pieniądze.Ja tak zrobiłam, bo bałam się, że im później tym gorzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem, czym jest WON, ale ja mam na myśli oryginalny zestaw złożony z mifepristone i misoprostolu, wysyłany przez organizacje kobiece WHW (womenhelp.org) i WOW (womenonweb.org)


Ale lekarz powiedział że mój organizm odrzuca misoprostol skoro 40 
tabl arthrotecu w ciągu 4dni nie zadziałały i proszę nie mówcie że to nie możliwe bo jak widac możliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może kupić od kogoś, żebyś było szybciej, a swój jak dojdzie, to sprzeda i odzyska pieniądze.Ja tak zrobiłam, bo bałam się, że im później tym gorzej.


jak ktoś lubi ryzyko...skąd masz pewność, że od "kogoś" kupisz oryginał ? nawet tu widziałam wpisy, że gość sprzedawał pocięte miso z zestawu, i tam na blistrze jest takie puste miejsce, jakby na tabletkę . Oszukiwał kobiety, że to oryginalny zestaw, a wysyłał bez RU, bo było obcięte i pewnie zużyte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię oryginalny zestaw z WOW. Jeśli masz taki zestaw pisz na Artur.1989@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale lekarz powiedział że mój organizm odrzuca misoprostol skoro 40 
> tabl arthrotecu w ciągu 4dni nie zadziałały i proszę nie mówcie że to nie możliwe bo jak widac możliwe


misoprostol moze odrzucać, ale zestaw z mife by pomógł. Nie musisz mi wierzyć na słowo, poczytaj sobie na tym forum co tam dziewczyny podają - maszwybor - tam czytałam, że jedna dziewczyna trzy razy próbowała z arthrotekiem, aż musiała użyć zestawu i poszło. i tam są rózne wątki, nawet w 14 i 15 tc dziewczyny dają radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> misoprostol moze odrzucać, ale zestaw z mife by pomógł. Nie musisz mi wierzyć na słowo, poczytaj sobie na tym forum co tam dziewczyny podają - maszwybor - tam czytałam, że jedna dziewczyna trzy razy próbowała z arthrotekiem, aż musiała użyć zestawu i poszło. i tam są rózne wątki, nawet w 14 i 15 tc dziewczyny dają radę


Jak można sobie taką krzywdę robić pakując w siebie tyle tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak można sobie taką krzywdę robić pakując w siebie tyle tabletek?


może zapytaj tych w Sejmie ?? bo to przez nich musimy truć się jak szczury, gdzie w prawie całej europie kobieta ma aborcję na życzenie, po ludzku ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może zapytaj tych w Sejmie ?? bo to przez nich musimy truć się jak szczury, gdzie w prawie całej europie kobieta ma aborcję na życzenie, po ludzku ??


Myślę ze konsekwencje mojego postępowania  ponoszę ja sama a nie Sejm, od tego mamy rozum aby wiedzieć pewne rzeczy i kierować swoim życiem tak aby nie być narażonym na trucie się jak szczury

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę ze konsekwencje mojego postępowania  ponoszę ja sama a nie Sejm, od tego mamy rozum aby wiedzieć pewne rzeczy i kierować swoim życiem tak aby nie być narażonym na trucie się jak szczury


och jakaś ty mądra. Ciekawe co zrobisz, jak cię zgwałci i zapłodni banda napaleńców....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaję mi się że jest to za niski wynik na 8 tydzień więc prawdopodobnie Ci się udało ale powtórz dla pewności jutro To Ty miałaś tetabletki do odsprzedania?


Jutro idę na 2 bete. Jeśli faktycznie się u mnie wszystko skończyło to sprzedam ale dopiero jak będę pewna na 100. Zostało mi jedno opakowanie i 2 tabletki z innego opakowania w sumie mam 22

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chętnych proszę o podawanie maila  możliwy jeszcze
> Odbiór osobisty Poznań


Jeśli aktualne to jestem zainteresowana odbiorem osobistym w Poznaniu. 
zagubiona_wenus@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> och jakaś ty mądra. Ciekawe co zrobisz, jak cię zgwałci i zapłodni banda napaleńców....


hm mam nadzieję że nie dojdzie do tego i nikomu tego nie życzę!! popadasz w skrajności bo na tym forum to ten przypadek jest rzadkością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 8 tabletek arthrotec z apteki. odbior osobisty na terenie warszawy lubplatnosc z gory. 8 sztuk = 50zl
mozliwosc wykonania zdjec z oznaczeniem na kartce daty godziny i Teojego maila. 
kontakt: areczekwitkowski@wp.pl
cena : 50zl + wysylka lub 50zl w przypadku odbioru osobistego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O ciazy dowiedzialam sie w 9 tyg... Paradoksalnie ojciec dziecka bardzo sie cieszyl ale ja.. Jestem mama 2dzieci moj poprzedni maz zmarl. Balam sie. Uraz psychiczny nie pozwolil mi na podjecie innej decyzji niz zakup tabletek. Wiecie co bylo najgorsze ? Zostalam z tym sama. Mam dwie siostry ale balam sie im powiedziec. Nie mialam z kim zostawic dzieci... I dziekuje bogu ze zaufalam waszym wpisom i odezwalam sie do pani wiktorii. Paczka przyszła po 2 dniach. Orginalne tabletki a kontakt mamy do tej pory. Napisala mi cale dawkowanie wspierała telefonami i smsami.byla na tyle otwarta ze wyslalam jeh zdjęcie tego co wylatuje.glupio o tym pisac ale potrzebowalan bardzo czyjejs pomocy. Jesli ktoras z was bedzie tez z tym sama niech podbije moj post chetnie pogadam i kogos wespre.wiem jaj to jest. A komuś kto szuka uczciwego sprzedawcy polecam pania wiktorie 575 823 497 . dziekuje publicznie za poswiecony mi czas i cierpliwosc do mnie. Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny przed i po . BOzena.


Po 5 dniach poszlam prywatnie. Odczekalam trochę az krwawienie będzie mniejsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki marki Pfizer prosto z apteki z data waznosci i z numerem serii.

Arthrotec 50mg + 0,2mg ORAZ Cytotec 200mcg.


Arthrotec :

10 szt 150zł

12 szt 180zł

20 szt 250zł

Cytotec :

10 szt 300zł

12 szt 350zł

20 szt 600zł

Tel 789.132.631

Kontakt w godz 7 - 23. Serdecznie zapraszam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam w sobotę tabletki, po drugiej dawce zaczęły się skurcze i zaczęłam krwawić dość mocno. Wzięłam trzecia i zaczęły wylądować skrzepy. Dzisiaj rano robiłam test i wyszedł pozytywnie. Powiedzcie czy test może być wiarygodny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam w sobotę tabletki, po drugiej dawce zaczęły się skurcze i zaczęłam krwawić dość mocno. Wzięłam trzecia i zaczęły wylądować skrzepy. Dzisiaj rano robiłam test i wyszedł pozytywnie. Powiedzcie czy test może być wiarygodny?


Nie. Test jest bez sensu nawet po dwóch, trzech tygodniach po aborcji. W Twoim organizmie wciąż krąży hormon ciążowy i stąd pozytywny wynik. Jeśli chcesz się przekonać czy się udało, zrób usg lub dwa razy badanie beta HCG. Jeśli wartość spada, ciąża została przerwana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli aktualne to jestem zainteresowana odbiorem osobistym w Poznaniu. 
> zagubiona_wenus@wp.pl



Tak, napisałam do ciebie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O ciazy dowiedzialam sie w 9 tyg... Paradoksalnie ojciec dziecka bardzo sie cieszyl ale ja.. Jestem mama 2dzieci moj poprzedni maz zmarl. Balam sie. Uraz psychiczny nie pozwolil mi na podjecie innej decyzji niz zakup tabletek. Wiecie co bylo najgorsze ? Zostalam z tym sama. Mam dwie siostry ale balam sie im powiedziec. Nie mialam z kim zostawic dzieci... I dziekuje bogu ze zaufalam waszym wpisom i odezwalam sie do pani wiktorii. Paczka przyszła po 2 dniach. Orginalne tabletki a kontakt mamy do tej pory. Napisala mi cale dawkowanie wspierała telefonami i smsami.byla na tyle otwarta ze wyslalam jeh zdjęcie tego co wylatuje.glupio o tym pisac ale potrzebowalan bardzo czyjejs pomocy. Jesli ktoras z was bedzie tez z tym sama niech podbije moj post chetnie pogadam i kogos wespre.wiem jaj to jest. A komuś kto szuka uczciwego sprzedawcy polecam pania wiktorie 575 823 497 . dziekuje publicznie za poswiecony mi czas i cierpliwosc do mnie. Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny przed i po . BOzena.


Jesli potrzebujesz pogadac podaj maila albo nr . sluze wsparcien. B.

----------


## Ona 35

Witam wszystkich 
Tydzień temu wzięłam arthrotec Pierwsza dawka tylko dreszcze, druga dawka dreszcze, plamienie i biegunka, trzecia dawka silne krwawienie i dość duże skrzepy. W nocy skurcze macicy i ból krzyża. Wypadły ze mnie dwa dość duże skrzepy. Jestem pewna że zakończyłam ciążę bo juz po tygodniu nie mam mdlosci i obolalych piersi. Nadal troche krwawie Chce iść do ginekologa by wszystko sprawdzić ale się boje. Co mam mu powiedzieć ? Czy czegoś on nie zauwazy?
Dodam że byłam w 6 tygodniu ciąży .

----------


## Ona 35

Witam wszystkich 
Tydzień temu wzięłam arthrotec Pierwsza dawka tylko dreszcze, druga dawka dreszcze, plamienie i biegunka, trzecia dawka silne krwawienie i dość duże skrzepy. W nocy skurcze macicy i ból krzyża. Wypadły ze mnie dwa dość duże skrzepy. Jestem pewna że zakończyłam ciążę bo juz po tygodniu nie mam mdlosci i obolalych piersi. Nadal troche krwawie Chce iść do ginekologa by wszystko sprawdzić ale się boje. Co mam mu powiedzieć ? Czy czegoś on nie zauwazy?
Dodam że byłam w 6 tygodniu ciąży .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, na szczęście mi się też udało. Strachu i straconej kasy nic nie wróci, ale już jest spokój.
Kupiłam w końcu zestaw prawdziwy od faceta z ogłaszamy24  ale dopiero za trzecim razem tradiłam dobrze.
Od razu ostrzegam--para która tam sprzedaje to oszuści. Ogłaszają się pod damskim imieniem. Dwa razy mnie nacięli po 350zł. Raz jako Ols a drugi raz Daria i Kamil. 
Dopero za trzecim razem facet (dr Janusz 577******  żeby nie reklamować) wysłał mi prawdziwy zestaw i był ze mną przez cały czas. 

koszmar,ale mam to za sobą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Ona 35;141793]Witam wszystkich 
Tydzień temu wzięłam arthrotec Pierwsza dawka tylko dreszcze, druga dawka dreszcze, plamienie i biegunka, trzecia dawka silne krwawienie i dość duże skrzepy. W nocy skurcze macicy i ból krzyża. Wypadły ze mnie dwa dość duże skrzepy. Jestem pewna że zakończyłam ciążę bo juz po tygodniu nie mam mdlosci i obolalych piersi. Nadal troche krwawie Chce iść do ginekologa by wszystko sprawdzić ale się boje. Co mam mu powiedzieć ? Czy czegoś on nie zauwazy?
Dodam że byłam w 6 tygodniu ciąży .[/Q
Witaj. 
Ja do swojego lekarza poszłam zaraz na drugi dzień rano. Powiedziałam, że w nocy zaczęłam krwawić i rozbolał mnie brzuch. Lekarz nie zauważy, czy było to poronienie naturalne czy po lekach( jeżeli tabletki wzielas doustnie- dopochwowo zostają resztki). Pamiętaj, że wizyta u lekarza jest bardzo ważna. Ja od razu poczułam do szpitala na wyszyszczenie- zabieg robiony pod znieczuleniem ogólnym i naprawdę nic nie boli!!!! Lekarz powiedział, że oczyszczalabym się dlugo i mogło by dojść nawet do zapalenia . Po czyszczeniu krwawilam tydzień i nie było tak źle. Życzę ci powodzenia i obyśmy więcej nie były w takie sytuacji- Żadna z nas!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC czysty  misoprostol marki PFIZER

10 tabletek CYTOTEC 350 ZL

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 ZL

WYSYLKA POCZTA POLSKA ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI

PRZED ZAPLATA 

KONTAKT SMS TABLETKI 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 tabletek arthrotec 200 zł + 20 zł wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata  :Smile:  proszę o pozostawianie namaiarow, na pewno sie odezwę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe, pełnie opakowanie. Jeśli znajdzie się chętny, to proszę o pozostawienie maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w zeszły poniedziałek zażylam tabletki. W ten poniedziałek wykonałam bete wynik 449 dziś wykonałam druga wynik 477 to jest ok 8tc co mam o tym myśleć? Juz nic nie rozumiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro idę na 2 bete. Jeśli faktycznie się u mnie wszystko skończyło to sprzedam ale dopiero jak będę pewna na 100. Zostało mi jedno opakowanie i 2 tabletki z innego opakowania w sumie mam 22


I jak wynik?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale lekarz powiedział że mój organizm odrzuca misoprostol skoro 40 
> tabl arthrotecu w ciągu 4dni nie zadziałały i proszę nie mówcie że to nie możliwe bo jak widac możliwe


Masz racje ze twój organizm jest oporny na artr, ale nie masz żadnej pewności ze organzm plodu tez jest odporny na działanie leku. Napisz jak urodzisz, czy bylo warto...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak wynik?


Zobacz post wyżej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak wynik?


Problem w tym, że ja nie chce i nie wiem co zrobić....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz racje ze twój organizm jest oporny na artr, ale nie masz żadnej pewności ze organzm plodu tez jest odporny na działanie leku. Napisz jak urodzisz, czy bylo warto...


Problem w tym,że ja nie chce rodzić i nie wiem co z tym zrobić... jestem załamana.Skoro leki nie działaja to co mi zostaje??Chyba tylko się powiesić albo aborcja chirurgiczna.Wszystkie inne kraje mogą zalegalizować aborcje ale nie nasza kochana POlska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Problem w tym,że ja nie chce rodzić i nie wiem co z tym zrobić... jestem załamana.Skoro leki nie działaja to co mi zostaje??Chyba tylko się powiesić albo aborcja chirurgiczna.Wszystkie inne kraje mogą zalegalizować aborcje ale nie nasza kochana POlska


    Na zabieg możesz pojechać do Niemiec lub na Słowację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

taki zabieg kosztuje 1800 zł  i wszystko jest legalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> taki zabieg kosztuje 1800 zł  i wszystko jest legalnie


Z kasą bym dała radę. Boję sie tylko że jak tam pojadę to zastane tam szpital i narzędzia przypominające te z PRLu. Słyszałam że są wyjazdy z Polski. Ktoś ma jakąś sprawdzoną klinikę??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 tabletek arthrotec 200 zł + 20 zł wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata  proszę o pozostawianie namaiarow, na pewno sie odezwę


 a_pietrzyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> taki zabieg kosztuje 1800 zł  i wszystko jest legalnie


   Dokładnie, między 1800 a 2200 i przede wszystkim nikt nikogo o nic nie pyta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam dzwoniłam i trzeba miec wszystkie badania tzn grupe krwi usg i jeszcze jedno ale nie pamietam na ich stronie pisze dokładnie i trzymają tylko 1 dzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tam dzwoniłam i trzeba miec wszystkie badania tzn grupe krwi usg i jeszcze jedno ale nie pamietam na ich stronie pisze dokładnie i trzymają tylko 1 dzien


Możesz podrzucić jakiś link?? To sprawdzona klinika?? Mają jakiś dojazd z PL czy trzeba na własną ręke??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

starczy wpisac klinika aborcyjna słowacja albo czechy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak maja z kilku miast i do tego jeszcze wozi kobieta dla komfortu kobiet które jada na zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> starczy wpisac klinika aborcyjna słowacja albo czechy


Tyle to ja wiem ale czy byłaś tam??Czy którakolwiek z Was tam była i wie jakie panuja tam warunki??Nie chce zrobić sobie krzywdy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tydzień temu zażyłam 20tabl arthrotecu oraz Ru. Niestety nie pojawiło się krwawienie a dziś po tygodniu od rana mam silne bóle w dole brzucha oraz skurcze. Czy u Was też się tak to objawiało po tygodniu??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a_pietrzyk@interia.pl



Napisałam do ciebie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle to ja wiem ale czy byłaś tam??Czy którakolwiek z Was tam była i wie jakie panuja tam warunki??Nie chce zrobić sobie krzywdy



informacje na temat aborcji mechanicznej na słowacji i w niemczech masz na maszwybor.net , tam dziewczyny opisały swoje wyjazdy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Problem w tym,że ja nie chce rodzić i nie wiem co z tym zrobić... jestem załamana.Skoro leki nie działaja to co mi zostaje??Chyba tylko się powiesić albo aborcja chirurgiczna.Wszystkie inne kraje mogą zalegalizować aborcje ale nie nasza kochana POlska


dlaczego nie zamówisz zestawu z WOW? jak robiłam aborcję w 13 tyg, wszystko się udało bez problemu, a wczesniej dwa razy brałam art po 20 tabsów i tylko trochę miałam dreszczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlaczego nie zamówisz zestawu z WOW? jak robiłam aborcję w 13 tyg, wszystko się udało bez problemu, a wczesniej dwa razy brałam art po 20 tabsów i tylko trochę miałam dreszczy


W sumie to co mi szkodzi spróbować....tylko czas w tym przypadku gra na moja niekorzyść a taki zestaw troche idzie... MOŻE KTOŚ MA DO SPRZEDANIA ORYGINALNY ZESTAW???Podaj maila a na pewno sie odezwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sumie to co mi szkodzi spróbować....tylko czas w tym przypadku gra na moja niekorzyść a taki zestaw troche idzie... MOŻE KTOŚ MA DO SPRZEDANIA ORYGINALNY ZESTAW???Podaj maila a na pewno sie odezwe


Ja zamowilam nierejestrowana przesyłkę z WHW, bo mieszkam w niebezpiecznym wojewodztwie i doszła do mnie w trzy dni robocze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamowilam nierejestrowana przesyłkę z WHW, bo mieszkam w niebezpiecznym wojewodztwie i doszła do mnie w trzy dni robocze


Na swojej stronie mają 10-14 dni. Mogłaś mieć szczęście. Ja potrzebuję JUŻ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, napisałam do ciebie


Co potrzebujesz? Jeśli art to jestem z Poznania i mam bo mi zostało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co potrzebujesz? Jeśli art to jestem z Poznania i mam bo mi zostało


Kupię ORYGINALNY zestaw z WOW.Zostaw swojego maila a na pewno się odezwę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w zeszły poniedziałek zażylam tabletki. W ten poniedziałek wykonałam bete wynik 449 dziś wykonałam druga wynik 477 to jest ok 8tc co mam o tym myśleć? Juz nic nie rozumiem


To znów ja byłam dziś w szpitalu bo ta beta mnie wystraszyła bo urosła malutko no ale urosła. Ale NA SZCZĘŚCIE UDAŁO MI SIĘ! KAMIEŃ Z SERCA! Zostało mi 22 tabletki art forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe, pełnie opakowanie. Jeśli znajdzie się chętny, to proszę o pozostawienie maila - odezwę się.


prosze na maila szczegóły ana.mi1977@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na swojej stronie mają 10-14 dni. Mogłaś mieć szczęście. Ja potrzebuję JUŻ


To co mają na stronie, to dotyczy przesyłek rejestrowanych. Te nieearejestrowane idą często szybciej. Bo mają krótsza trasę do przebycia.Ale jak chcesz. Ja bym nie ryzykowała w takiej sytuacji, bo na takich jak ty właśnie żerują oszuści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze na maila szczegóły ana.mi1977@wp.pl



Sprawdź maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co mają na stronie, to dotyczy przesyłek rejestrowanych. Te nieearejestrowane idą często szybciej. Bo mają krótsza trasę do przebycia.Ale jak chcesz. Ja bym nie ryzykowała w takiej sytuacji, bo na takich jak ty właśnie żerują oszuści.


Do którego tygodnia to tak naprawde działa??Bo mój tydzień to 10/11

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skonczcie sobie wystawiać te reklamy, bo są żałosne. Ja bez żadnych zbędnych historii- opakowanie art- 200 zł + przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Zainteresowane proszę o kontakt


prosze o info na maila ana.mi1977@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamowilam nierejestrowana przesyłkę z WHW, bo mieszkam w niebezpiecznym wojewodztwie i doszła do mnie w trzy dni robocze


jak zamówiłaś tą przesyłkę nierejestrowaną, napisz proszę na maila s.monika7676@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do którego tygodnia to tak naprawde działa??Bo mój tydzień to 10/11


Do którego zestaw działa? Ja usuwalam ciążę w 13, ale czytałam watki, że nawet w 15 dziewczyny usuwaly. Tylko w konsultacji na stronie womenek musisz wpisać że masz niższy wiek ciąży, bo mogą Ci odmówić. I jak dostaniesz leki to dawkowanie od 13 tygodnia jest inne. Mi podczas akcji bardzo pomogły dziewczyny z maszwybor, odpowiadały od razu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak zamówiłaś tą przesyłkę nierejestrowaną, napisz proszę na maila s.monika7676@wp.pl


Normalnie. Wypelinilam konsultację, podalam adres, a potem na końcu napisałam maila, ze mieszkam w niebezpiecznym województwie i prosze o przesyłkę nierejestrowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;141865]To znów ja byłam dziś w szpitalu bo ta beta mnie wystraszyła bo urosła malutko no ale urosła. Ale NA SZCZĘŚCIE UDAŁO MI SIĘ! KAMIEŃ Z SERCA! Zostało mi 22 tabletki art forte[/QUOnan

nadal aktualne? ile za tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny pomocy trydzień temu wzięłam art 12 tab miałam lekkie skurcze plamienie przez dzień i nic więcej. Wczoraj wzięłam kolejne 12 tabletek dreszcze skurcze i nic zero krwawienia co mam robić? Dodam że jestem w 8 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny pomocy trydzień temu wzięłam art 12 tab miałam lekkie skurcze plamienie przez dzień i nic więcej. Wczoraj wzięłam kolejne 12 tabletek dreszcze skurcze i nic zero krwawienia co mam robić? Dodam że jestem w 8 tyg


są trzy wyjścia z sytuacji, urodzić, jechać za granicę zrobić aborcje mechaniczną lub zamówić zestaw z women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> są trzy wyjścia z sytuacji, urodzić, jechać za granicę zrobić aborcje mechaniczną lub zamówić zestaw z women


Ale jak mam zamówić? Chodzi mi o tą pocztę pezpieczną nie wiem jak ja mam jej szukać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jak mam zamówić? Chodzi mi o tą pocztę pezpieczną nie wiem jak ja mam jej szukać


A w jakim województwie mieszkasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w jakim województwie mieszkasz ?


Mazowieckim dokładnie Siedlce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mazowieckim dokładnie Siedlce


to jest bezpieczne województwo i paczki dochodzą tam bez problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny pomocy trydzień temu wzięłam art 12 tab miałam lekkie skurcze plamienie przez dzień i nic więcej. Wczoraj wzięłam kolejne 12 tabletek dreszcze skurcze i nic zero krwawienia co mam robić? Dodam że jestem w 8 tyg


a z jakiego żródła zamawiałas i ile miałas tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich 
> Tydzień temu wzięłam arthrotec Pierwsza dawka tylko dreszcze, druga dawka dreszcze, plamienie i biegunka, trzecia dawka silne krwawienie i dość duże skrzepy. W nocy skurcze macicy i ból krzyża. Wypadły ze mnie dwa dość duże skrzepy. Jestem pewna że zakończyłam ciążę bo juz po tygodniu nie mam mdlosci i obolalych piersi. Nadal troche krwawie Chce iść do ginekologa by wszystko sprawdzić ale się boje. Co mam mu powiedzieć ? Czy czegoś on nie zauwazy?
> Dodam że byłam w 6 tygodniu ciąży .


z jakiej strony zamawiałas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;141878]


> To znów ja byłam dziś w szpitalu bo ta beta mnie wystraszyła bo urosła malutko no ale urosła. Ale NA SZCZĘŚCIE UDAŁO MI SIĘ! KAMIEŃ Z SERCA! Zostało mi 22 tabletki art forte[/QUOnan
> 
> nadal aktualne? ile za tabletki?


Zostało mi 22 tabletki chce 300zł za wszystkie lub za 12szt 200zł plus koszt wysyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanya

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;141878]


> To znów ja byłam dziś w szpitalu bo ta beta mnie wystraszyła bo urosła malutko no ale urosła. Ale NA SZCZĘŚCIE UDAŁO MI SIĘ! KAMIEŃ Z SERCA! Zostało mi 22 tabletki art forte[/QUOnan
> 
> nadal aktualne? ile za tabletki?


Zostało mi 22 tabletki chce 300zł za wszystkie lub za 12szt 200zł plus koszt wysyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a z jakiego żródła zamawiałas i ile miałas tabletek


2 razy po 12

----------


## Ona 35

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;141888]z jakiej strony zamawia
Zamawialam ogloszenia24 Chlopak wyslal mi przesylke pobraniowa z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. Za 12 tabletek arthrotec zaplacilam razem z przesylka 203 zl 
Szybko I bez problem

----------


## Ona 35

[QUOTE=Ona 35;141793]Witam wszystkich 
Tydzie

Dzis bylam u ginekologa Zrobil mi USG zbadal Wszystko jest w porzadku. Nic nie zauwazyl niepokojacego. Moge jeszcze kilka dni krwawic ale macica ladnie sie oczyscila. Jaka ulga 
Za tydzien jeszcze mam kontrole.
Powodzenia dziewczyny!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy jeżeli dwa razy nie zadziałał art spróbować jeszcze raz? kiedyś usuwałam artem i za pierwszym razem się udało a teraz 2 razy i nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedaje zestawy po 12 tabletek- (arthrotec)200 zł + 20 wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata . Proszę o pozostawianie emaili, na pewno sie odezwę  :Smile:  PS sama jestem po akcji, wiec odpowiem na każde pytanie, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC czysty misoprostol marki PFIZER

10 tabletek CYTOTEC 350 ZL

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 ZL

WYSYLKA POCZTA POLSKA ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI

PRZED ZAPLATA 

KONTAKT SMS TABLETKI 
Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś mi podać dawkowanie dopochwowo art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś mi podać dawkowanie dopochwowo art?


Tak samo jak doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też trzeba wyjmować rdzeń? Lepiej dawkować doustniie czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dzisiaj odebrałam przesyłkę od WoW :-) Martwiłam się, że do dojdzie na czas i wzięłam Arthrotec, wzięłam 2op. i dopiero mi pomógł.Robiłam 2 razy bete i spadła po 2 tyg.od zażycia Arthrotecu do 2,7 czyli jest ok... Odsprzedam zestaw od WOW za 520zł.Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem z możliwości sprawdzenia przed zapłatą.Cena jest taka,bo 90euro zapłaciłam WOW darowizny i musiałam jechać po przesyłkę 250km w jedną stronę, bo do mojego miasta nie docierają przesyłki od WOW i wysłana była poste restante do innego miasta.Mam tylko jeden zestaw do sprzedaży i nie mam możliwości załatwienia Arthrotecu.
> ￼


odezwij się baaardzo proszę : ania001212@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dzisiaj odebrałam przesyłkę od WoW :-) Martwiłam się, że do dojdzie na czas i wzięłam Arthrotec, wzięłam 2op. i dopiero mi pomógł.Robiłam 2 razy bete i spadła po 2 tyg.od zażycia Arthrotecu do 2,7 czyli jest ok... Odsprzedam zestaw od WOW za 520zł.Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem z możliwości sprawdzenia przed zapłatą.Cena jest taka,bo 90euro zapłaciłam WOW darowizny i musiałam jechać po przesyłkę 250km w jedną stronę, bo do mojego miasta nie docierają przesyłki od WOW i wysłana była poste restante do innego miasta.Mam tylko jeden zestaw do sprzedaży i nie mam możliwości załatwienia Arthrotecu.

Masz jeszcze tą przesyłkę?

----------


## Karolina :)

Szukasz innego rozwiązania? Czekam na Ciebie w netporadni lub na kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam,
> u mnie nie ma szans na otrzymanie tego leku, czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto miałby na zbyciu Art?


A rozważałaś inne opcje?

----------


## Karolina :)

> są trzy wyjścia z sytuacji, urodzić, jechać za granicę zrobić aborcje mechaniczną lub zamówić zestaw z women


I co tam słychać?

----------


## Karolina :)

> dziewczyny pomocy trydzień temu wzięłam art 12 tab miałam lekkie skurcze plamienie przez dzień i nic więcej. Wczoraj wzięłam kolejne 12 tabletek dreszcze skurcze i nic zero krwawienia co mam robić? Dodam że jestem w 8 tyg


I co tam słychać? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jutro odbieram i jutro zamierzam wykonać. Boję się czy się uda. Mam nadzieję, że w przesyłce nie będzie kota w worku ...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ja jutro odbieram i jutro zamierzam wykonać. Boję się czy się uda. Mam nadzieję, że w przesyłce nie będzie kota w worku ...


Skoro czujesz lęk,to chyba nie całkiem akceptujesz to rozwiązanie?

----------


## Iksi

Mam 22 tabletki AF. 300zł najlepiej odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zestaw czy zwykły art odbierasz jutro?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważałam aborcję, zamówiłam tabletki... Ale nie wzięłam. 3 tygodnie temu urodziłam córeczkę. Jest niewinna, kochana, i taka bezbronna, płakać mi się chce jak pomyślę że mogłam zrobić jej krzywdę, że mogłam odebrać jej życie. Cudowne uczucie być mamą i już wiem, że chcę mieć więcej dzieci, bo to jedyne co w życiu ma sens. Sprawdźcie, nie pożałujecie. Nie zabijajcie swoich dzieci. Być może będą cudownymi ludźmi w przyszłości, będą miały jakieś talenty, będziecie z nich dumne. Być może będą cudownymi rodzicami dla swoich dzieci a Waszych wnuków. Pomyślcie inaczej. Są inne rozwiązania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jak zrobie bete to ile wykazuje jak sie wszystko udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja 5lat temu weszłam na ta stronę, chciałam kupić te tabletki robiłam wszystko by je zdobyć, za młoda byłam nie udało się, gdybym to zrobiła żałowała bym do końca życia bo córka jest cudowna ,śliczna,madra,konczy 4latka nie wyobrażam sobie życia bez niej, chciałam to zrobić bo nie miałam szkoły, pracy, mieszkania wsparcia w nikim ,a jednak ułożyło się wszystko bo mam coś co nikt mi nigdy nie zabierze czysta bezwarunkowa miłość córki do mnie .Musialam to napisać bo często tu wchodzę sama nie wiem do końca dlaczego...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem tu ostatni raz podziekowac za wsparcie. Trzymam za was kciuki. Ulzylo mi bo jestem po... I szczerze polecam pania od ktorej kupilam kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl
Obysmy tu więcej nie musialy sie spotykac.pozdrawiam i sciskam. J

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam że nie jestem z w związku z córki ojcem szybko się rozpadł po urodzeniu dziecka, mam nowego partnera długo się staramy o kolejne dziecko i nie możemy mieć  :Frown:  może gdybym usunęła mała to nigdy już bym nie miała więcej?  Niewiadomo wtedy to była jedna wpadka a mimo wszystko powolalam ja do życia ,przemyslcie to dziewczyny życzę mądrych wyborów jakąkolwiek decyzje podejmiecie ,trzymam kciuki i powodzenia z wyjścia tej trudnej dla was sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedaje zestawy po 12 tabletek- (arthrotec)200 zł + 20 wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata . Proszę o pozostawianie emaili, na pewno sie odezwę  PS sama jestem po akcji, wiec odpowiem na każde pytanie, pozdrawiam.


katarzyna.grochalska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,

Ja kupiam na oglaszamy24.pl od odsprzedam.arth@op.pl

Paczka pobraniowa z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata.
Widzicie za co placicie tak ze jest bezpiecznie.
Dosc tanio bo 140 zł

Moge polecic.
Pozdrawiam Kaska,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro czujesz lęk,to chyba nie całkiem akceptujesz to rozwiązanie?


Swoją decyzję akceptuję na 100%. Obawy mam tylko co do skuteczności !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny,  dokladnie 4 tygodnie temu poronilam,wczoraj dostalam miesiaczke,  a dzien wczesniej bylam u ginekologa,powiedzial, ze nic sie nie dzieje, dal mi skierowanie na morfologie i mocz. Jeśli chodzi o piersi,produkowalo juz sie mleko,musze sobie za bandazowac je najlepiej.. Miesiaczke mam bardzo,bardzoo obfita nigdy takiej nie mialam.. Na wynikach w szpitalu po lyzeczkowaniu wyszlo,ze mam resztki jaja.. Mysle, ze przy tej pierwszej miesiaczce sie oczyszczam,dlatego taki mocny okres. Tez ktoras tak miala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny,  dokladnie 4 tygodnie temu poronilam,wczoraj dostalam miesiaczke,  a dzien wczesniej bylam u ginekologa,powiedzial, ze nic sie nie dzieje, dal mi skierowanie na morfologie i mocz. Jeśli chodzi o piersi,produkowalo juz sie mleko,musze sobie za bandazowac je najlepiej.. Miesiaczke mam bardzo,bardzoo obfita nigdy takiej nie mialam.. Na wynikach w szpitalu po lyzeczkowaniu wyszlo,ze mam resztki jaja.. Mysle, ze przy tej pierwszej miesiaczce sie oczyszczam,dlatego taki mocny okres. Tez ktoras tak miala?



Tak, bedą nadal wylatywać skrzepy, bardzo możliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki marki Pfizer prosto z apteki z data waznosci i z numerem serii.

Arthrotec 50mg + 0,2mg ORAZ Cytotec 200mcg.


Arthrotec :

10 szt 150zł

12 szt 180zł

20 szt 250zł

Cytotec :

10 szt 300zł

12 szt 350zł

20 szt 600zł

Tel 789.132.631

Kontakt w godz 7 - 23. Serdecznie zapraszam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz zamówiłam tabletki, jak wyglada cały zabieg? Prosze o rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw zdobyłam za 140zł (w tym przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem). Odebrałam dzisiaj. Nie miałam obaw- wiedziałam, że podjęłam słuszną decyzję. Tabletek arth. miałam 12. Przyjęłam dopochwowo 4 (założyłam też tampon - żeby "dosunąć " je jak najdalej. Po godzinie zrobiło mi się zimno (dreszcze), po kolejnej brzuch zaczął mnie boleć, jak przy okresie, potem minimalnie mocniej. Z tabletkami wysiedziałam (a w sumie wyleżałam około 4 godziny). Poszłam do toalety. Tampon calutki nasiąknięty, przy "toaletowym parciu" krwawienie i skrzepy. Intensywniejsze niż przy okresie, ale minimalnie. Czuję się dobrze, w tej chwili dolegliwości jak przy miesiączce. Skrzepy dalej wylatują, ale nie jest to uciążliwe. To był 6 tydzień. Nie żałuję. Cieszę się, że już po. Trzymam kciuki za Was - obojętnie jaką decyzję podejmiecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie forumowiczki. Zaczne od poczatku. Na innym forum pt tabletki poronne znalazlam ogloszenie pewnej pani. Kupilam arthr za 300zl i dostałam paczke pobraniowa z tabletkami w plastikowym woreczku.. Jestem juz mama wiec uwazam co biore a ze nie wiedzialam co to jest to wyrzucilam do kosza. Czas mi sie konczyl boto juz prawie 10tydzien. Man 43lata i anipsychika ani zdrowie nie pozwalaly mi na kejne dziecko nie moqiac o finansach. Jak weszlam na to forum znalazłam pochwale od jakiejs pani dla pani wiktori i zadzwonilam. Pierwsze co to pomogla mi sama rozmowa i zrozumienie . to moze glupie wam sie wyda ale potszebowalam zęby ktos mnie zrozumial. Tabletkibyly u mniepo 2dniach. Pani wiktoria pomagala mi caly dzien ido2 w nocy . Udało sie na szczescie i kamien z serca. Dlatego zanim usune adres forum z histori moich wpisow w internecie zycze wamwszystkim powodzenia i wytrwalosci. Nie pozwólcie sie oceniać a decyzje podejmujcie same. A jesli szukacie nietyle tabletek co jescze dodatkowo wsparcia polecam kobiete ktora mi osobiscie bardzo pomogla pania wiktorie 575 823 497 a gdybyscie chcialy pogadac lub cos to jest moj emajl : sylwuniaszycha 123456789@ o.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też jestem za tym, aby każda podjęła własną decyzję. Ja napisałam na maila do sprzedawcy, kobieta (przynajmniej tak się podpisywała) preferowała tylko i wyłącznie kontakt telefoniczny - nie zdecydowałam się. Nie mam potrzeby nikomu się zwierzać, rozmawiać, upewniać, że chcę kupić i na pewno odbiorę. Chcę kupić szybko i bez zbędnych ceregieli. Następnie, napisałam do zgłaszającego się na tym forum "lizak18", po podaniu przeze mnie danych do wysyłki - otrzymałam odpowiedź, że nie wyśle mi towaru z przyczyn osobistych. Masakra! Na szczęście znalazłam sprzedającego, który sprzedał w przyzwoitej cenie i z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja mam 22 tabletki bo mi zostały. Jak któraś potrzebuje to pomogę i powiem co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja mam 22 tabletki bo mi zostały. Jak któraś potrzebuje to pomogę i powiem co i jak.


ona.ma.kota@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedaje zestawy po 12 tabletek- (arthrotec)200 zł + 20 wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata . Proszę o pozostawianie emaili, na pewno sie odezwę  PS sama jestem po akcji, wiec odpowiem na każde pytanie, pozdrawiam.


ona.ma.kota@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyna dostała dzis okresu, w pon bede miał tabletki z recepta- odbiór lodz- cena ok 40-50 zł. 
Prosze dzwonic 731002060 nje chce zeby sie zmarnowały, - a komuś z legalnego źródła sie bardziej przydadzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mogę sprzedać i przesłać na maila miedzynarodową receptę z WOW, szczegóły na maila s.monika7676@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw 12 tablekek arthotec jedna i ru486 poronna cala kuracja poronna wysyłam z możliwością sprawdzenia cena 350 zl plus wysyłka 20   kontakt 537603695 oddzwonie po otrzymaniu sms"tabletki"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie forumowiczki. Zaczne od poczatku. Na innym forum pt tabletki poronne znalazlam ogloszenie pewnej pani. Kupilam arthr za 300zl i dostałam paczke pobraniowa z tabletkami w plastikowym woreczku.. Jestem juz mama wiec uwazam co biore a ze nie wiedzialam co to jest to wyrzucilam do kosza. Czas mi sie konczyl boto juz prawie 10tydzien. Man 43lata i anipsychika ani zdrowie nie pozwalaly mi na kejne dziecko nie moqiac o finansach. Jak weszlam na to forum znalazłam pochwale od jakiejs pani dla pani wiktori i zadzwonilam. Pierwsze co to pomogla mi sama rozmowa i zrozumienie . to moze glupie wam sie wyda ale potszebowalam zęby ktos mnie zrozumial. Tabletkibyly u mniepo 2dniach. Pani wiktoria pomagala mi caly dzien ido2 w nocy . Udało sie na szczescie i kamien z serca. Dlatego zanim usune adres forum z histori moich wpisow w internecie zycze wamwszystkim powodzenia i wytrwalosci. Nie pozwólcie sie oceniać a decyzje podejmujcie same. A jesli szukacie nietyle tabletek co jescze dodatkowo wsparcia polecam kobiete ktora mi osobiscie bardzo pomogla pania wiktorie 575 823 497 a gdybyscie chcialy pogadac lub cos to jest moj emajl : sylwuniaszycha 123456789@ o.pl


Chyba zle podalas maila do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to już dwa miesiące jak to zrobiłam od poczadku jestem z tym sama mam męża 3 córki mąż alkocholik jedno z dzieci    hore do końca życia .  Mąż wiedział że poroniłam ale nie wie z jakiego powodu on od poczatku nie chciał tego   dziecka jak się dowiedział że jest dzidziuś to się zapytał czy nie mam jakiegoś proszka . wtedy wiedziałam że jestem sama  kupiłam tabletki na tej stronie . i to zrobiłam kilka dni cierpiałam w  bólach wdało się zakażenie mósiałam miec zabieg łyżeczkowania w dniu  wyjscia ze szpitala mąż mnie zostawił samą w domu z dziećmi i pojechał pić . ja to d
ziecko już kochałam ale wiem że nie  dała bym rady było ryzyko że ono było by chore bo ja też jestem mam dziedziczną chorobę  to był 5 tydzień myślę o nim co dzień i do końca życia będę myśleć .Nie osądzajcie mnie zle nie znajac mojej sytuacji tylko tu o tym napisałam bo nie mam z kim porozmawiać wiem że odpokutuje za to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie na Wiktorie z nr 575 823 497. Dostała wpłate na konto i ślad po niej zaginął!!! Sama sobie pisze pozytywne komentarze!!! To zwykła handlara i naciągaczka!!! Nie kupować u niej!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ona.ma.kota@onet.pl


Napisałam e mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to już dwa miesiące jak to zrobiłam od poczadku jestem z tym sama mam męża 3 córki mąż alkocholik jedno z dzieci    hore do końca życia .  Mąż wiedział że poroniłam ale nie wie z jakiego powodu on od poczatku nie chciał tego   dziecka jak się dowiedział że jest dzidziuś to się zapytał czy nie mam jakiegoś proszka . wtedy wiedziałam że jestem sama  kupiłam tabletki na tej stronie . i to zrobiłam kilka dni cierpiałam w  bólach wdało się zakażenie mósiałam miec zabieg łyżeczkowania w dniu  wyjscia ze szpitala mąż mnie zostawił samą w domu z dziećmi i pojechał pić . ja to d
> ziecko już kochałam ale wiem że nie  dała bym rady było ryzyko że ono było by chore bo ja też jestem mam dziedziczną chorobę  to był 5 tydzień myślę o nim co dzień i do końca życia będę myśleć .Nie osądzajcie mnie zle nie znajac mojej sytuacji tylko tu o tym napisałam bo nie mam z kim porozmawiać wiem że odpokutuje za to


Nie obwiniaj się. Sądzę, że jeżeli podjęłaś taką decyzję - była ona słuszna!!! Nie rozpamiętuj za długo, masz 3 córki. Ciesz się nimi!!! Podaj maila, jeśli chcesz popisać ... (ja też jestem po i mamą jestem)

----------


## Karolina :)

> to już dwa miesiące jak to zrobiłam od poczadku jestem z tym sama mam męża 3 córki mąż alkocholik jedno z dzieci    hore do końca życia .  Mąż wiedział że poroniłam ale nie wie z jakiego powodu on od poczatku nie chciał tego   dziecka jak się dowiedział że jest dzidziuś to się zapytał czy nie mam jakiegoś proszka . wtedy wiedziałam że jestem sama  kupiłam tabletki na tej stronie . i to zrobiłam kilka dni cierpiałam w  bólach wdało się zakażenie mósiałam miec zabieg łyżeczkowania w dniu  wyjscia ze szpitala mąż mnie zostawił samą w domu z dziećmi i pojechał pić . ja to d
> ziecko już kochałam ale wiem że nie  dała bym rady było ryzyko że ono było by chore bo ja też jestem mam dziedziczną chorobę  to był 5 tydzień myślę o nim co dzień i do końca życia będę myśleć .Nie osądzajcie mnie zle nie znajac mojej sytuacji tylko tu o tym napisałam bo nie mam z kim porozmawiać wiem że odpokutuje za to


Przykro mi z powodu Twojej straty...jakbyś chciała porozmawiać to zapraszam Cię do netporadni (kontakt@netporadnia.pl)

----------


## Karolina :)

> Swoją decyzję akceptuję na 100%. Obawy mam tylko co do skuteczności !


Wybrałaś rozwiązanie, którego nie jesteś na 100% pewna?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ja juz zamówiłam tabletki, jak wyglada cały zabieg? Prosze o rady


Ile ma Twoje dziecko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki marki Pfizer prosto z apteki z data waznosci i z numerem serii.

Arthrotec 50mg + 0,2mg ORAZ Cytotec 200mcg.


Arthrotec :

10 szt 150zł

12 szt 180zł

20 szt 250zł

Cytotec :

10 szt 300zł

12 szt 350zł

20 szt 600zł

Tel 789.132.631

Kontakt w godz 7 - 23. Serdecznie zapraszam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 22 tabletki art forte. Zostały mi sprzedam jak najszybciej bo nie chce juz ich oglądać. Dziwne to jakieś jak pisałam o mojej akcji ze mam tyle tabletek i ze może mi zostać jak się udało to pytało pełno dziewczyn czy mi coś zostało. A jak ogłaszam ze mam to nikt już nie pisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uważajcie na Wiktorie z nr 575 823 497. Dostała wpłate na konto i ślad po niej zaginął!!! Sama sobie pisze pozytywne komentarze!!! To zwykła handlara i naciągaczka!!! Nie kupować u niej!!!


Dziewczyno gdzie masz sumienie zeby oczerniac jedynego uczciwego sprzedawce jakiego znam i mi pomogla ? Zazdrość jakiejs handlary chyba pani wiktoria wzbudziła. Wstydz sie jako kobieta .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uważajcie na Wiktorie z nr 575 823 497. Dostała wpłate na konto i ślad po niej zaginął!!! Sama sobie pisze pozytywne komentarze!!! To zwykła handlara i naciągaczka!!! Nie kupować u niej!!!


Sledzilam forum jakis czas i sie nie udzielalam bo sa tu osoby z którymi nawet nie warto dyskutowac...ale nie pozwole się oczerniac.nie oszukalam nigdy nikogo nawet na 1zl . pomoglam juz paru dziewczyna czesc z nich nawet pozytywnie wypowiedziała sie na forum . wysylam zdjecia z data i jakie tylko czlowiek sb nie wymysli i orginalne leki. 
A jesli ktos mnie tutaj probuje obsmarowac to jakas handlara ktorej interes nie idzie. I serdecznie pozdrawiam ta pelna jadu osobe.
A kto potrzebuje faktycZnie pomocy wie gdzie mnie znalesc- wiktoria 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja brałam od Wiktoria zestaw i biorę pełną odpowiedzialność za to co napiszę! Polecam ja bo wysylke na że sprawdzeniem kurjerem lub jak kto chce. Zamówiłam zestaw dostałam zestaw więc ta co pisze oczernia panią wiktorje i dziewczyny jak któraś chce to napiszcie a podam wam mój tel i potwierdze osobiście bo uważam że ten lub ta co pisze te oszczerstwa to oszusty. No i zaraz będzie że ta pani sama sobie komentarz piszę !ale dlaczego ja nie mam prawa się wypowiedzieć skoro ja nie zostalal oszukana?? Pani wiktorio pozdrawiam i dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam witam a ja baaaardzo często tu zaglądam czysta ciekawość co tu się dzieję. Otuz drogie panie zamawialem od tej pani nie raz a dwa razy i bez problemu moja pani jak miala pytania dzwoniłado dowiktorji ibabka konkretnie odpowiadała bez sciemy  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napewno ci babka mówiła żeby komentarze nie pisać bo nagonka na nią jest? Halo pani Wiktorjo nie wystawilismy komentarza ale bronimy panią przed sepami pozdrawiam. M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem ale ja tu im napisałam że jak coś to podam swój nr żeby dziewczyny zadzwonily do mnie i już bo po co mają się szarpać czy to prawda czy nie jak mi pani W pomogła bardzo to niech inne na nią a nie na oszustów trafią!!! Fajnie że też zabrałeś głos bo nie jestem sama a ona naprawdę mi pomogła!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spoko! Pozdrawiam zainteresowane plotkami. Ach te baby jedna na drugą! Jak cię oszukała to jedz do niej adres masz bo musiała podać zwrotny a nie piepszysz.... Na forum.. Sciema !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje moi drodzy za obrone i pozytywne wpisy. Ale handlary i jadowite sepy i tak beda myslaly ze sama je pisze. Niemniej jednak dziekuje wam za zaufanie i ciesze sie ze moglam pomoc.  Wiem i poznaje nawet autorow postow i serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Handlara sama sie broni żeby interes się kręcił. Żaaal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, pomoc pary dziewczynom i zaraz wszystkie piszą na forum jak Pani Wiktoria jest cudowna. Któraś panią Wiktorię oczerni, zaraz "zadowolone klientki" zacznynaja bronić panią Wiktorię  :Smile:  cos tu nie gra  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha i handlująca pani Wiktoria sama sie oczywiście "handlara" nie nazywa  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedna z dziewczyn chce podac nr do siebie.  Więc chyba jest warta zaufania. Po co tak po niej jedziecie? Chce sprzedawać niech sprzedaje. Skoro juz kilka osob napisali jej dobra opinie to moze faktycznie jest ok. Co to cie obchodzi kolezanko wyzej? Ja przejrzalam forum i chyba sama zarqz do tej pani zadzwonię o rade.chyba komus biznes nie idzie ze sie wyżywa na innych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Armia Pani Wiktorii w akcji... żałosne bardzo, niech Pani da sobie spokój i sprzedaje co chce bez tych sztucznych komentarzy i wszystko będzie świetnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Armia Pani Wiktorii w akcji... żałosne bardzo, niech Pani da sobie spokój i sprzedaje co chce bez tych sztucznych komentarzy i wszystko będzie świetnie.


Dziewczyno podac ci do mnie nr czy majla ? Teraz ktokolwiek nie napisze to bedziesz gadac ze to ona... Wrzuc na luz bo wpadasz w jakas paranoje....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, wczoraj wzięłam 3 x 4 dawki Art, przy drugiej bardzo silne skurcze az nie wyrabiałam z bólu, oprócz tego wszystkie objawy dreszcze temperatura, biegunka, wymioty, ale po trzeciej dawce dopiero zaczęłam troche podkreślam troche krwawić i właściwie do rana miałam tylko taki brązowy/ sluz krew z małymi brązowymi drobinkami grudkami, po trzeciej dawce skurcze kompletnie ustały, dziś zostało mi z opakowania 8 tabletek wzięłąm 2 x 4 i dalej nic, tylko dreszcze, biegunka i temperatura, zero bólu i tylko znowu ta brązowa wydzielina z grudkami. Pomóżcie , poradzcie co dalej, jestem załamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, wczoraj wzięłam 3 x 4 dawki Art, przy drugiej bardzo silne skurcze az nie wyrabiałam z bólu, oprócz tego wszystkie objawy dreszcze temperatura, biegunka, wymioty, ale po trzeciej dawce dopiero zaczęłam troche podkreślam troche krwawić i właściwie do rana miałam tylko taki brązowy/ sluz krew z małymi brązowymi drobinkami grudkami, po trzeciej dawce skurcze kompletnie ustały, dziś zostało mi z opakowania 8 tabletek wzięłąm 2 x 4 i dalej nic, tylko dreszcze, biegunka i temperatura, zero bólu i tylko znowu ta brązowa wydzielina z grudkami. Pomóżcie , poradzcie co dalej, jestem załamana



Niestety, jak nie krwawisz to akcja sie nie udała  :Frown:  cos musi jednak z ciebie wylecieć  :Frown:  są przypadki które podstarzały akcje po kilka razy  :Frown:  ale niepotrzebnie wzięłaś te 2x4 to i tak nie jest dobra dawka, bo nawet gdyby sie udało to trzecia dawka jest potrzebna do doczyszczania, pamiętajcie dziewczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw tabletek arthrotec(12 tabletek) + 20 zł wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci. W razie pytań co do samej akcji-  odpowiem. Proszę o pozostawianie maili, na pewno sie odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, wczoraj wzięłam 3 x 4 dawki Art, przy drugiej bardzo silne skurcze az nie wyrabiałam z bólu, oprócz tego wszystkie objawy dreszcze temperatura, biegunka, wymioty, ale po trzeciej dawce dopiero zaczęłam troche podkreślam troche krwawić i właściwie do rana miałam tylko taki brązowy/ sluz krew z małymi brązowymi drobinkami grudkami, po trzeciej dawce skurcze kompletnie ustały, dziś zostało mi z opakowania 8 tabletek wzięłąm 2 x 4 i dalej nic, tylko dreszcze, biegunka i temperatura, zero bólu i tylko znowu ta brązowa wydzielina z grudkami. Pomóżcie , poradzcie co dalej, jestem załamana


Który to tydzień? Poczekaj troszkę art lubi działać z opóźnieniem. 4tyg temu Ja sama jestem po 2 tyg temu(poniedziałek) wzięłam po 3 dawce wylecialy mi duże skrzepy krew kapala później znów coś wyleciało dużo później nie krwawilam. Przez kolejne 2dni bardzo malutko ale wieczorem (w środę)  zaczęłam znów mieć mocniejsze skurcze i krwawić ale mniej niż przy okresie. Dodam że w środę przed tymi skurczami byłam u ginekologa stwierdził zagrożenie poronieniem w piątek w razie czego wzięłam znów tabletki ale nic się nie działo prócz biegunki. W poniedziałek poszłam na bete wynik 449 w środę znów wynik 477 nie wytrzymałam pojechałam tego dnia do szpitala wyszło poronienie. Trzymam kciuki. W razie co zostało mi 20 tabletek plus 2 z innego opakowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Który to tydzień? Poczekaj troszkę art lubi działać z opóźnieniem. 4tyg temu Ja sama jestem po 2 tyg temu(poniedziałek) wzięłam po 3 dawce wylecialy mi duże skrzepy krew kapala później znów coś wyleciało dużo później nie krwawilam. Przez kolejne 2dni bardzo malutko ale wieczorem (w środę)  zaczęłam znów mieć mocniejsze skurcze i krwawić ale mniej niż przy okresie. Dodam że w środę przed tymi skurczami byłam u ginekologa stwierdził zagrożenie poronieniem w piątek w razie czego wzięłam znów tabletki ale nic się nie działo prócz biegunki. W poniedziałek poszłam na bete wynik 449 w środę znów wynik 477 nie wytrzymałam pojechałam tego dnia do szpitala wyszło poronienie. Trzymam kciuki. W razie co zostało mi 20 tabletek plus 2 z innego opakowania


to dziś 5 tydz, trochę krwi lekko poleciało popołudniu, jakiś malutki skrzepik i długi śluz z krwią, teraz delikatnie, bardzo krawię, czekam ,ale nie mam złudzeń, jak ci zostało odsprzedałabyś mi, bo z receptą będzie problem a nie chce z netu, miałam z apteki, podam maila e.malewicz@wp.pl,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś zna zaufanego gina bydgoszcz/ toruń, prosze o jakiś namiar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to dziś 5 tydz, trochę krwi lekko poleciało popołudniu, jakiś malutki skrzepik i długi śluz z krwią, teraz delikatnie, bardzo krawię, czekam ,ale nie mam złudzeń, jak ci zostało odsprzedałabyś mi, bo z receptą będzie problem a nie chce z netu, miałam z apteki, podam maila e.malewicz@wp.pl,


miało być bardzo mało krwawię, właściwie jest dużo krwi, ale tylko po podcieraniu tak jakby siedziało w środku, dziwnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Wiktorio  coś jest  nie  tak  z tymi  pani zestawami widziałam  pani zdiecia  na ogłaszamy 24 pl z tego Co widać to ma pani zwykły artroteh i cytotec i obok jakaś tabletka wycięta z blistra to ma być RU jesteś zwykłą oszustka z kad masz to RU jest to lek niedostępny w Polsce chyba że z WOW po co  myślisz dziewczyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Wiktorio  coś jest  nie  tak  z tymi  pani zestawami widziałam  pani zdiecia  na ogłaszamy 24 pl z tego Co widać to ma pani zwykły artroteh i cytotec i obok jakaś tabletka wycięta z blistra to ma być RU jesteś zwykłą oszustka z kad masz to RU jest to lek niedostępny w Polsce chyba że z WOW po co  myślisz dziewczyna


Nie oglaszam sie na innym portalu. Na żadnym oglaszaamy 24. Klamstwo ci sie nie udalo. Aha i nie mam cytotecu. Po co tak kłamać? ? Po co ci to??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam do was pytanie może któraś z was wie ,ostatnio spóźniał mi się okres kochałam się z facetem bez zabezpieczenia ale po kilku dniach dostałam bardzo obfity i z kawałkami jakby wątróbki dość spore kawałki? Jak u was wygląda poronienie czy były widoczne takie kawałki?  Proszę odp oj szcie mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to dziś 5 tydz, trochę krwi lekko poleciało popołudniu, jakiś malutki skrzepik i długi śluz z krwią, teraz delikatnie, bardzo krawię, czekam ,ale nie mam złudzeń, jak ci zostało odsprzedałabyś mi, bo z receptą będzie problem a nie chce z netu, miałam z apteki, podam maila e.malewicz@wp.pl,


Napisałam mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uważajcie na Wiktorie z nr 575 823 497. Dostała wpłate na konto i ślad po niej zaginął!!! Sama sobie pisze pozytywne komentarze!!! To zwykła handlara i naciągaczka!!! Nie kupować u niej!!!


Ja też zostałam oszukana!! Pani ładnie pięknie mówi, wpłaciłam pieniadze a leków nie otrzymałam. Dziewczyny nie wpłacajcie jej na konto!! To oszustka żerująca na ludzkim nieszczęściu. Ma kilka nr i sama wystawia sobie te żałosne komentarze. Chce podać nr do zadowolonej klientki a tak naprawde daje swój inny nr. NIE KUPOWAĆ!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też zostałam oszukana!! Pani ładnie pięknie mówi, wpłaciłam pieniadze a leków nie otrzymałam. Dziewczyny nie wpłacajcie jej na konto!! To oszustka żerująca na ludzkim nieszczęściu. Ma kilka nr i sama wystawia sobie te żałosne komentarze. Chce podać nr do zadowolonej klientki a tak naprawde daje swój inny nr. NIE KUPOWAĆ!!!


Jestescie zalosne. ! Zadnej dziewczyny nie oszukalam ! Podaj dane swoje.  Ciekawe ktora z handlar mnie tak smaruje.  Bezczelnosc .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyle dziewczyn dostalo paczki. I to albo kurier albo poczta ze spr zawartości.  I jak mialabym je niby oszukac? Zeby mnie sprawdzić prosze mnie o zdjecia leku na pralce kolo czajnika itp i takie z data i godzina wysylam . wiec te wasze kłamstwa biora sie z kosmosu! Leki wysylam oryginalnie zapakowane z ulotka a nawet paragonem ! Wiec przestancie klamac ! Bo dziewczyny maja szanse kupić u mnie orginalne tabletki a wy przez te klamstwa doproqadzacie do tego ze szukają cholera wie gdzie i trafiaja na oszustow na 24.pl czy cos. Bo oczerniacie uczciwych sprzedawców!  Zapraszam pod maila lub tel wszystkich wscibskich albo osoby zainteresowane po zdjecia- jakie sb nie wymyslicie z data i godzina. 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria .

Ps - pomyslcie logicznie - wysylam paczki ze spr zawartości,  zdjecia , ulotki paragony a nawet mozliwy jest odbior osobisty wiec logiczne ze oszustka nie jestem ! Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwaga na panią 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl która oczernia innych i pisze o sobie że jest aniołem oszukała mnie nie ma żadnych tabletek uwaga!!! oczernia innych ucziciwych sprzedawców oszukuje ludzi nie posiada zadnych zestawów uwaga 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl uwaga oszustka 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc
czy pozytywny test ciazowy i pozytywna beta hcg wystarcza do potwierdzenia ciazy? nie chce isc na usg tylko odrazu wziac arth

----------


## Oluska

Dziewczyny powiedzcie szczerze nie zastanawia was ta nagla nagonka na pania wiktorie? Przeciez to widac ze ktos pisze o niej specjalnie zle opinie zeby nikt od niej nie kupil... Ja kupilam od niej arthrotec 2 tyg temu. Wyslala mi zdjęcia z data. Paczke pp ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.  Lek w bliatrach w srodku ulotka . mialysmy normalny kontakt . do tej pory mam kartke z poczty i zdjęcia od niej. Teraz weszlam na forum zapytac was czy juz mozna isc do lekarza ale widząc co tu sie dzieje odechcialo mi sie... Babeczka mi pomogla z tego co pisaly dziewczyny nie tylko mnie wiec po cholere tak po niej jedziecie? Masakra jakas... 
A zeby udowodnić proszę to moj email 
ola.miska25@interia.pl. nr telefonu tez moge podac... I nie pierdzielcie ze ona ma kilka nr bo ma jeden ( 575 823 497 ) kazdy nr jest juz rejestrowany na dana osobe... Nie dość ze ktos klamie to jeszcze gubi sie w kłamstwach... Ja pania wiktorie polecam i polecac bede. Ci ktorzy maja cos w glowie sami ja sprawdza a nie beda sluchac tych wyssanych z palca klamstw... Liczylam na wasze wsparcie ale tu sie targowisko zrobilo gdzie kazdy kazdego obraza.olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911
MARZENA SMS tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle dziewczyn dostalo paczki. I to albo kurier albo poczta ze spr zawartości.  I jak mialabym je niby oszukac? Zeby mnie sprawdzić prosze mnie o zdjecia leku na pralce kolo czajnika itp i takie z data i godzina wysylam . wiec te wasze kłamstwa biora sie z kosmosu! Leki wysylam oryginalnie zapakowane z ulotka a nawet paragonem ! Wiec przestancie klamac ! Bo dziewczyny maja szanse kupić u mnie orginalne tabletki a wy przez te klamstwa doproqadzacie do tego ze szukają cholera wie gdzie i trafiaja na oszustow na 24.pl czy cos. Bo oczerniacie uczciwych sprzedawców!  Zapraszam pod maila lub tel wszystkich wscibskich albo osoby zainteresowane po zdjecia- jakie sb nie wymyslicie z data i godzina. 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria .
> 
> Ps - pomyslcie logicznie - wysylam paczki ze spr zawartości,  zdjecia , ulotki paragony a nawet mozliwy jest odbior osobisty wiec logiczne ze oszustka nie jestem ! Wiktoria


Uderz w stół a nożyce się odezwią. Widocznie kobieta ma coś na sumieniu skoro tak się broni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uderz w stół a nożyce się odezwią. Widocznie kobieta ma coś na sumieniu skoro tak się broni


Teraz to ty przesadzasz. Ktos ja oskarza to ona sie broni. Cos sie tak na nia uwziela ?? Klientow ci podebrala?? Ola.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu nie moze byc tak ze karzda sobie sprzedaje i nikt im sie nie wtranca ??? I wiktoria i marzena i edyta i wszystkie co sie oglaszajom . moze pszestanmy im sie juz wtrancac. Chyba dobrze jest jak jednak mozna od kogos te tabletki w razie wpatki kupic . taka moja opinia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 13 tygodniu ciąży odkupię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ne cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911
MARZENA SMS tabletki

To jest moje ogłoszenie i nie mam żadnych komentarzy pozytywnych czy negatywnych bo sobie ich nie wpisuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 13 tygodniu ciąży odkupię


Odsprzedam . katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ne cytotec
> Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%
> 
> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
> 
> 10 tabletek 350
> 
> 12 tabletek 450
> 
> ...


Ty to tez niezla jestes... Haha tabletki włoskie czy tam hiszpanskie chuj wie co to jest! Do tego jakie ceny! To nie jest czysty miaoprostol! Cytotec to to samo co arthrotec tylko 5 razy drozej ! Wiec juz sie tak nie wybielaj kochana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! To ja też dodam parę słów od siebie.Tyle co tu jest pozytywnych komentarzy na temat Pani Wiktorii, że aż wierzyć się nie chce. Nie wiem czy ta Pani oszukuje czy nie,bo nic od niej nie zamawiałam i nic bym się nie odezwała gdybym sama nie sprzedała kilku opakowań arthrotecu - żadna z dziewczyn, które ode mnie kupiły nie wystawiły mi żadnej opinii. Za każdym razem było tak samo - krótka korespondencja mailowa, szybka decyzja, wysyłka i po odebraniu krótkie podziękowanie na maila i wszystko. A tu czytam o Pani Wiktorii, że całą noc była pod telefonem i mówiła co robić, inna jej kosz słodkości ma zamiar wysłać... Taaaa. Już to widze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jestem kolejnym dowodem na to,że arthrotec nie zadziałał, silne skurcze, gorączka biegunka, dreszcze i prawie zero kwawienia, leciutko, kilka dtobiniastych skrzepów, potem brązowy śluz z znowu drobniutkimi skrzepami, i potem tylko trochę krwi przez jeden dzień w pochwie a na drugi dzień nic kompletny zanik krwawienia, i załamanie psychiczne, brzuch mnie tylko boli po tabletkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy to forum ma juz tylko na celu licytację który sprzedawca jaki ???? zlitujcie się, aż nie chce sie tego czytać, zamiast pisać o dolegliwościach, przebiegu i objawach , aby kazdy nastepny mógł skorzystać to całe stronnice kto oszust, kto lepszy od drugiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jestem kolejnym dowodem na to,że arthrotec nie zadziałał, silne skurcze, gorączka biegunka, dreszcze i prawie zero kwawienia, leciutko, kilka dtobiniastych skrzepów, potem brązowy śluz z znowu drobniutkimi skrzepami, i potem tylko trochę krwi przez jeden dzień w pochwie a na drugi dzień nic kompletny zanik krwawienia, i załamanie psychiczne, brzuch mnie tylko boli po tabletkach


   Nikt nigdy nie da gwarancji, że Arthrotec zadziała. To nie jest lek typowo na poronienie, to lek na stawy i zażywając go nigdy nie można mieć pewności,że na 100 % zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia
Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Wiktoria skończ, jesteś po prostu śmieszna. Wyglada na to, ze dziewczyny, którym sprzedałaś zestawy siedzą 24/7 na forum i po każdym negatywnym komentarzy cię bronią i to za każdemu razem inna cudowna klientka. Skończ sie w to bawić i zacznij to sprzedawać bez zbędnego pie*dolenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Mam do odsprzedania 2 pełne opakowania. Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany, to proszę o pozostawienie maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 tabletek - 200 zł + 20 zł przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Możliwy odbiór osobisty Poznań. Proszę o pozostawianie namiarow. Jestem po, na wszystko odpowiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okej to jak poprzedniczka pisze - bez owijania w bawełnę:  sprzedam tabl. katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc
> czy pozytywny test ciazowy i pozytywna beta hcg wystarcza do potwierdzenia ciazy? nie chce isc na usg tylko odrazu wziac arth


Beta mówi sama za siebie. Sprawdź wynik. Powyżej określonej normy - ciąża!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty to tez niezla jestes... Haha tabletki włoskie czy tam hiszpanskie chuj wie co to jest! Do tego jakie ceny! To nie jest czysty miaoprostol! Cytotec to to samo co arthrotec tylko 5 razy drozej ! Wiec juz sie tak nie wybielaj kochana


Włoskie czy polskie nie ma różnicy lek zakupiony w aptece a ze sprzedażą nie mam problemu od 2 lat mam w sprzedaży cytotec i tylko 3 kobieta się nie powiodło jest to mały odsetek na ilość która sprzedaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc
> czy pozytywny test ciazowy i pozytywna beta hcg wystarcza do potwierdzenia ciazy? nie chce isc na usg tylko odrazu wziac arth


Szukasz innego rozwiązania? Czekam na Ciebie w netporadni lub na kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od zażycia arth można zrobić badanie bhcg tak, aby było wiarygodne, czy wszystko się powiodło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Wiktoria skończ, jesteś po prostu śmieszna. Wyglada na to, ze dziewczyny, którym sprzedałaś zestawy siedzą 24/7 na forum i po każdym negatywnym komentarzy cię bronią i to za każdemu razem inna cudowna klientka. Skończ sie w to bawić i zacznij to sprzedawać bez zbędnego pie*dolenia...





Broń Boże ja zamawiałam od Wiktorii i jestem zadowolona wszystko dobrze się skończyło a  przede wszystkim jestem już po i nie ukrywam ze bardzo mi pomogła. Więc nie rozumiem dlaczego ktoś pisze takie bzdury na jej temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja to dziewczyny powiem tak dwie handlary wzięły się za łby jedna piszę ze owa Wiktoria oszustka i zaraz sama się ogłosi a ta druga się broni a czy oszukuje czy nie to zapytać trzeba tej pierwszej.dajcie sobie po razie i przestancie pierdolic kazda ktora tu kupuje wie ze wiąże sie z ryzykiem oszustka czy nie oszustka?wiec nie oczerniac się tu jedna z drugą.po husteczke kupowalas od tej kobiety?trzeba bylo iść do apteki i kupić a nie teraz piszesz ze ta czy sra oszukuje.kiedyś to bylo porządne forum dziewczyny wymienialy się nr tel gdzie i od kogo kupić a teraz to zaraz jest zbluzgana.warjatki jedne nie macie czym handlowac to jajka skupujcie!i mam do gleboko w d.......... Co mi odpiszecie bo wy tylko oczerniac się umiecie to jest jawna walka o klijentki a gdzie w tym wszystkim te dziewczyny szukajace pomocy no gdzie sie pytam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

!!!! sprzedam Arthrotec.zainteresowane pisac po 17 .603490994

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam!!Arthrotec zainteresowane osoby prosze o kontakt po godzinie 17.tel 603490994

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nareszcie ktoś mądrze się tu wypowiedzial.!ja też jestem tz handlara i nie raz bylam tu na tym właśnie forum oczerniana i drogie panie nadal jestem!!! Wiec wasze gierki już nie działają może teraz faktycznie dacie wiarę ze ktoś wam robi dziewczyny wode z mózgu żeby wyeliminować konkurencje!a i do mnie dziewczyny dzwonią dla waszej wiadomosci a teraz zagadka kim jestem bo nie bardzo bedziecie wiedziały na kim kły ostrzyc ?kim jest ta nowa oszustka?bo jak się przedstawie to zaaaaaaraz bedzie atak a tak to w dupke mnie cmoknijcie!brawa dla tej osoby z wpisem ze handlary walczą!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania jedno opakowanie art. Jest w nim 20tab. Zostało mi po mojej akcji. Gratis dodam 2 tabletki które zostały mi z innego opakowania po moim zabiegu. A co do tych wszystkich załamanych to sama jestem żywym dowodem ze nie trzeba bardzo mocno krwawić by się udało. Swoją akcje zrobiłam 2tyg temu przez pierwszy tydzień nie krwawilam mocno a teraz cały drugi tydzień mam bardzo brązowa wydzielinę nigdy w życiu takiej nie miałam ale czytałam ze po poronieniu taka może być bo macica się oczyszcza. Dziś byłam 3 raz u ginekologa bo chce zrobić wszystko bym nie musiała mieć zabiegu cały czas bada mi bete czy spada i w jakim tempie. Dziś powiedział ze mam pozostałości ale nie dużo wiec trzymajcie kciuki bym zabiegu nie miała. W czwartek w przyszłym tygodniu kolejna wizyta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Była bym zainteresowana odkupieniem tabletek.
Proszę o sms 512604914

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nareszcie ktoś mądrze się tu wypowiedzial.!ja też jestem tz handlara i nie raz bylam tu na tym właśnie forum oczerniana i drogie panie nadal jestem!!! Wiec wasze gierki już nie działają może teraz faktycznie dacie wiarę ze ktoś wam robi dziewczyny wode z mózgu żeby wyeliminować konkurencje!a i do mnie dziewczyny dzwonią dla waszej wiadomosci a teraz zagadka kim jestem bo nie bardzo bedziecie wiedziały na kim kły ostrzyc ?kim jest ta nowa oszustka?bo jak się przedstawie to zaaaaaaraz bedzie atak a tak to w dupke mnie cmoknijcie!brawa dla tej osoby z wpisem ze handlary walczą!


Prosze ja sie moge wymieniać numerem do mojej pani sprzedajacej. W ciagu 1,5 roku odezwalam niestety sie do niej 2 raz caly czas ma ten sam numer i moge ja polecic a chyba sie tu jeszcze nie oglaszala 601 654 456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja to dziewczyny powiem tak dwie handlary wzięły się za łby jedna piszę ze owa Wiktoria oszustka i zaraz sama się ogłosi a ta druga się broni a czy oszukuje czy nie to zapytać trzeba tej pierwszej.dajcie sobie po razie i przestancie pierdolic kazda ktora tu kupuje wie ze wiąże sie z ryzykiem oszustka czy nie oszustka?wiec nie oczerniac się tu jedna z drugą.po husteczke kupowalas od tej kobiety?trzeba bylo iść do apteki i kupić a nie teraz piszesz ze ta czy sra oszukuje.kiedyś to bylo porządne forum dziewczyny wymienialy się nr tel gdzie i od kogo kupić a teraz to zaraz jest zbluzgana.warjatki jedne nie macie czym handlowac to jajka skupujcie!i mam do gleboko w d.......... Co mi odpiszecie bo wy tylko oczerniac się umiecie to jest jawna walka o klijentki a gdzie w tym wszystkim te dziewczyny szukajace pomocy no gdzie sie pytam!


Sory ten wpis mial byc odpowiedzia tutaj . 
" Prosze ja sie moge wymieniać numerem do mojej pani sprzedajacej. W ciagu 1,5 roku odezwalam niestety sie do niej 2 raz caly czas ma ten sam numer i moge ja polecic a chyba sie tu jeszcze nie oglaszala 601 654 456"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę mi tu wyjaśnić bo się już pogubiłam.
Jest tyle tych tematów że nie wiem czy brać do ustnie czy do pochwowo..
Gdyby ktoś był taki miły i by to napisał jak najlepiej byłabym bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki marki Pfizer prosto z apteki z data waznosci i z numerem serii.

Arthrotec 50mg + 0,2mg ORAZ Cytotec 200mcg.


Arthrotec :

10 szt 150zł

12 szt 180zł

20 szt 250zł

Cytotec :

10 szt 300zł

12 szt 350zł

20 szt 600zł

Tel 789.132.631

Kontakt w godz 7 - 23. Serdecznie zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę mi tu wyjaśnić bo się już pogubiłam.
> Jest tyle tych tematów że nie wiem czy brać do ustnie czy do pochwowo..
> Gdyby ktoś był taki miły i by to napisał jak najlepiej byłabym bardzo wdzięczna.


4 tabl doustnie pod język co 3h, np o 6tej, 9tej, 12tej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem w 7 tyg ciazy potrzebuje tabletek najlepiej ze Śląska i odbior osobisty zebym mogła podjechac samochodem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 7 tyg ciazy potrzebuje tabletek najlepiej ze Śląska i odbior osobisty zebym mogła podjechac samochodem


   Który Śląsk? Dolny? Górny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam od kupie arthrotec w rozsadnej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 7 tyg ciazy potrzebuje tabletek najlepiej ze Śląska i odbior osobisty zebym mogła podjechac samochodem


Slask. 575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam od kupie arthrotec w rozsadnej cenie


   Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie ( tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje, biorąco pod uwagę ile sobie niektóre dziewczyny życzą). Podaj maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie ( tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje, biorąco pod uwagę ile sobie niektóre dziewczyny życzą). Podaj maila - odezwę się.


A mozesz podac swojego maile i ja sie odezwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mozesz podac swojego maile i ja sie odezwe


   Jednak wolę, żebyś to Ty podała swojego...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam swój zestaw - w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Cena 300zł, tyle mnie kosztowały. Wysyłka natychmiast. Wyślę zdj. na e-mail'a bądź tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Odsprzedam swój zestaw - w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Cena 300zł, tyle mnie kosztowały. Wysyłka natychmiast. Wyślę zdj. na e-mail'a bądź tel.


 1 mifepristone i 8 misoprostol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 150 zł + wysyłka 20 za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci  :Smile:  proszę o numery lub maile  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw 150 zł + wysyłka 20 za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci  proszę o numery lub maile



Zestaw= 12 sztuk arthrotec w blistrze oczywiście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tel 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zażyciu art. - po 4 godz. silne krwawienie, skrzepy dość duże itd. Na następny dzień już tylko plamienie, po 2 dniach koniec. Udało się ale nie oczyściło do końca? Miała tak któraś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Odsprzedam swój zestaw - w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Cena 300zł, tyle mnie kosztowały. Wysyłka natychmiast. Wyślę zdj. na e-mail'a bądź tel.


milenapachecka@onet.pl odezwij się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zażyciu art. - po 4 godz. silne krwawienie, skrzepy dość duże itd. Na następny dzień już tylko plamienie, po 2 dniach koniec. Udało się ale nie oczyściło do końca? Miała tak któraś?




Bardzo możliwe. Monitoruj sytuacje- gorączka, bóle brzucha i za kilka dni udaj sie koniecznie do ginekologa. Nawet jeśli sie udało to szanse na oczyszczenie niewielkie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam od jednej kobiety zestaw z WOW (a-kare) za 600 zł. Do niej przyszedł za późno i musiała skorzystać z innego źródła.  A ja nie miałam czasu i nerwów czekać na zestaw bezpośrednio w WOW. Przesyłka dzisiaj do mnie przyszła a mnie ten zestaw już nie będzie potrzebny. Przesyłka była za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. wcześniej wysłała mi zdjecia leków i ulotki i wydaje się wszystko OK. 
Czeka na poczcie w B-szczy, jeszcze jej nie odebrałam. Może ktoś potrzebuje za tę cenę i chce ze mną odebrac.
Prosze o pozostawienie maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania jedno opakowanie art najlepiej Poznań. Zostaw maila odezwę się
Lub można umówić się na czacie i popisać co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leżę z pierwszą dawką pod językiem. Boję się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Leżę z pierwszą dawką pod językiem. Boję się.


   Spokojnie, nie ma się czego bać. Najgorsza jest panika. Dasz rade, jestem z Tobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e . 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktoś zna zaufanego gina bydgoszcz/ toruń, prosze o jakiś namiar


podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam dziewczyny.wczoraj wziełam tabletki poronne  zamówiłam od pana z netu.po pierwszej dawce po dwóch godzinach straszne dreszcze i ból podbrzusza po drugiej dawce to samo a wieczorem przy załatwianiu wyleciała krew dwa skrzepy pózniej tes przy załatwianiu to samo tylko mniej .nie wiem cz to poronienie czy nie .dodam jeszcze ze brzuch nmie nadal troszke boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki.
Proszę o kontakt na maila: xchloe@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 250zł. Przesyłka za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

150 zł zestaw 12 tabletek  :Smile:  20 zł przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zapłata  :Smile:  Proszę o podawanie maili. A inne sprzedawczynie proszę, aby uważały na panią z maila "ana.mi1977", ponieważ wysłałam jej przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci, a ona podała fałszywy adres i teraz ta przyjemność kosztuje mnie 40 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie leżę z 4 pod językiem..boję się,ale wiem,że niczego nie żałuję..oby się udało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem godzinę po ostatniej dawce. Po pierwszej dawce krwawienie, skurcze. Po drugiej niesamowity ból, nigdy tak mnie nic nie bolało, plus krew i skrzepy. Przed trzecią wzięłam dwie tabletki przeciwbólowe i jest lepiej. Dalej krwawienie i skurcze. Mam nadzieję że się uda. W piątek chce zrobić badanie bHcg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 150 zł zestaw 12 tabletek  20 zł przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zapłata  Proszę o podawanie maili. A inne sprzedawczynie proszę, aby uważały na panią z maila "ana.mi1977", ponieważ wysłałam jej przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci, a ona podała fałszywy adres i teraz ta przyjemność kosztuje mnie 40 zł.


Pani jest zwykłą handlarą, mi chciałą sprzedać 12szt. za 200zł, juz cena spadła????? Raczej proszę uważać na tą Panią, dopóki chce sprzedać odpowiada na maile poźniej już nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podaj maila.


s.monika7676@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe pełne opakowanie, w blistrach, z ulotką. Odsprzedam za 200 zł - w cenie uwzględniłam również przesyłkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani jest zwykłą handlarą, mi chciałą sprzedać 12szt. za 200zł, juz cena spadła????? Raczej proszę uważać na tą Panią, dopóki chce sprzedać odpowiada na maile poźniej już nie.



Teraz jest Pani mądra, a ja odpisywałem na kilkanaście maili z poradami co robić, doradzałam... nawet nie miała pani odrobiny taktu, by mnie poinformowa, ze nie odbiera pani paczki, oj przepraszam, pani od razu to planowała,o PODAŁA PANI ZŁY ADRES. jeszcze raz- ana.mi1977- zwykła oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz jest Pani mądra, a ja odpisywałem na kilkanaście maili z poradami co robić, doradzałam... nawet nie miała pani odrobiny taktu, by mnie poinformowa, ze nie odbiera pani paczki, oj przepraszam, pani od razu to planowała,o PODAŁA PANI ZŁY ADRES. jeszcze raz- ana.mi1977- zwykła oszustka


     Zgadzam się z Tobą. Do mnie też pisała, napisała maila - najpierw napisała,że cena jej odpowiada i żebym wysłała,podała dane do wysyłki a jakiś czas późnej napisała,żebym nie wysyłała,bo podała fałszywe dane i się rozmyśliła(dosłownie tak napisała). Pomyślała " no laska ma nieźle nasrane pod kopułą" i olałam temat,ale jak bym wysłała a ona by nie odebrała, to też bym się nieźle wkurzyła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie leżę z 4 pod językiem..boję się,ale wiem,że niczego nie żałuję..oby się udało...


Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się z Tobą. Do mnie też pisała, napisała maila - najpierw napisała,że cena jej odpowiada i żebym wysłała,podała dane do wysyłki a jakiś czas późnej napisała,żebym nie wysyłała,bo podała fałszywe dane i się rozmyśliła(dosłownie tak napisała). Pomyślała " no laska ma nieźle nasrane pod kopułą" i olałam temat,ale jak bym wysłała a ona by nie odebrała, to też bym się nieźle wkurzyła.



No tobie sie udało, bo mnie to kosztowało 20 zł za wysyłkę + 32 zł jakiejś kary  :Frown:  największy żal mam o to, .3 odpisywałem tej oszustce dzień i noc na maile z pytaniami, wątpliwościami, chciałam rozmawiać przez telefon, żeby wiedziała wszystko, bo sama to przeszłam. Niestety tacy są ludzie  :Smile:  czyli mamy tutaj nietylko oszustki- sprzedawczynie, ale i niestety osoby kupujące. Szkoda, na każdym kroku trzeba uważać.

Art 150 zł + 20 wysyłka za probeamiem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Możliwy odbiór osobisty Poznań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze śmie kłamać, ze nie odpisuje. A ja idiotka pytałam nawet ciagle czy paczka doszła, wysyłałam jej linki do śledzenia... i wiecie co? Nawet teraz nie odpowiedziała na maile, gdy zapytałam czemu podała fałszywe dane  :Smile:  jeszcze raz, do skutku- ana.mi1977 oszustka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się czujesz?


  Po 1 dawce o godzinie 14 miałam lekkie skurcze,leciała mi krew i miałam straszne dreszcze.Po 2 dawce o 17 dostałam mocnego krwawienia,wylatuja ze mnie duże skrzepy i mam prawie 38 stopni gorączki,ale oprócz lekkich skurczy i dreszczy czuję się w miarę ok..Zobaczymy jak będzie po 3 dawce o 20...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałam dodać, że jak sikalam coś chlupnelo do wody..sorki za pismo pisze z komórki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapomniałam dodać, że jak sikalam coś chlupnelo do wody..sorki za pismo pisze z komórki


Myślę, że ci się udało. Ja narazie też krwawię, są skrzepy i skurcze ale do wytrzymania. Nie zauważyłam jakiegoś charakterystycznego skrzepu ale modlę się aby się udało.

----------


## Niekomercyjna

Arthrotec według mnie i doświadczenia z nim ma slabsze dzialanie niz cytotec, mozliwe ze w zaleznosci od organizmu ale ja wzielam dwie dawki po 12tab 4X3tab/30min Powtórzyłam jeszcze raz na 3 dzien i nic sie nie wydarzyło, poza goraczka, lekkimi skurczami żadnej krwi nie bylo, a po drugiego jest o wiele gorszy do rozpuszczania sie i na dodatek powstają rany w gardle ciezko wytrzymac te pol godziny. Cytotec zaczal dzialac od razu po pierwszej dawce pojawilo sie krwawienie. Przykre ze musiałam sama doświadczyć. Przestrzegam tylko nie robie reklamy dla nikogo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak myślicie? - w poniedziałek bHcg ponad 5000, dzisiaj (środa) wzięłam arth, czy jeśli zrobię badanie bHcg w piątek, to możliwe że pojawi się jakaś różnica, spadek w porównaniu z 5000 z poniedziałku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak myślicie? - w poniedziałek bHcg ponad 5000, dzisiaj (środa) wzięłam arth, czy jeśli zrobię badanie bHcg w piątek, to możliwe że pojawi się jakaś różnica, spadek w porównaniu z 5000 z poniedziałku?


A aborcja w Twoim przypadku przebiegła tak jak powinna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę, że ci się udało. Ja narazie też krwawię, są skrzepy i skurcze ale do wytrzymania. Nie zauważyłam jakiegoś charakterystycznego skrzepu ale modlę się aby się udało.


Ja też..Trochę się martwię,bo skrzepy nadal lecą i krwawię,ale z pochwy wystaje mi kawałek czegoś białego i jak to dotykam,to jest śliskie..Kiedy chciałam,to wyciągnąć poczułam straszny ból i nie zrobiłam tego..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też..Trochę się martwię,bo skrzepy nadal lecą i krwawię,ale z pochwy wystaje mi kawałek czegoś białego i jak to dotykam,to jest śliskie..Kiedy chciałam,to wyciągnąć poczułam straszny ból i nie zrobiłam tego..





w którym tygodniu ciąży brałaś tabletki? Ja w 6..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idz z takim czyms na pogotowie, tam Cie oczyszcza odpowiednio, chyba ze chcesz nabawić się jakiegos skażenia ! Twoje ciało Twoj wybor

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zakazenia :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A aborcja w Twoim przypadku przebiegła tak jak powinna ?


Myślę że tak. Krwawienie już po pierwszej dawce i w dalszym ciągu skurcze i krwawienie ze skrzepami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę że tak. Krwawienie już po pierwszej dawce i w dalszym ciągu skurcze i krwawienie ze skrzepami


Jesli wszystko przebieglo tak jak nalezy to po drugim dniu juz zacznie spadac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak myślicie? - w poniedziałek bHcg ponad 5000, dzisiaj (środa) wzięłam arth, czy jeśli zrobię badanie bHcg w piątek, to możliwe że pojawi się jakaś różnica, spadek w porównaniu z 5000 z poniedziałku?


Powinna być mniejsza. Normalny przyrost to 66% na 48h jeśli z ciążą jest ok. Jeśli spada to dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyle dziewczyn chce kupić  tabletki a jak są ogłoszenia to nie pytają. Wiec pytam poważnie chce ktoś kupić te tabletki czy nie? Mam prosto z apteki jedno opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie są z apteki bo niby skad :P Nie mozna nikogo namawiac do zakupu ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

Marzena SMS tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki poronne cytotec 
> 
> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
> 
> 10 tabletek 350
> 
> 12 tabletek 450
> 
> Kontakt 72.92.64.911 
> ...



To jest oszust i naciągacz. Wywalił cenę jak za kapustę nie kupujcie od niego !!! Wykorzystał post wyżej o cytotecu i mysli ze ludzie zaplaca mu tyle kasy !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak bardzo się boję czy się udało... chciałabym jutro widzieć chociaż minimalna różnice w wyniku tej bHcg... ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak bardzo się boję czy się udało... chciałabym jutro widzieć chociaż minimalna różnice w wyniku tej bHcg... ;(


Uda się, jeśli pojawiły sie skrzepy to bardzo duze prawdopodobienstwo że ciąża już obumarła, zrobia Ci tylko czyszczenie macicy jesli coś tam jeszcze pozostalo. Wyciągnij z tego wnioski żebyś drugi raz nie znalazła się w takiej sytuacji, taka mała moja dygresja. Pozdrawiam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uda się, jeśli pojawiły sie skrzepy to bardzo duze prawdopodobienstwo że ciąża już obumarła, zrobia Ci tylko czyszczenie macicy jesli coś tam jeszcze pozostalo. Wyciągnij z tego wnioski żebyś drugi raz nie znalazła się w takiej sytuacji, taka mała moja dygresja. Pozdrawiam...


Jasne.. dziękuję bardzo... jednak tyle się naczytałam, że dziewczynom się udawało, ale też takich postów w których pisały że mimo krwawienia się nie udało. A ja nie chciałabym musieć brać arth drugi raz np za tydzień... mam bardzo dużą nadzieję że beta będzie spadac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jasne.. dziękuję bardzo... jednak tyle się naczytałam, że dziewczynom się udawało, ale też takich postów w których pisały że mimo krwawienia się nie udało. A ja nie chciałabym musieć brać arth drugi raz np za tydzień... mam bardzo dużą nadzieję że beta będzie spadac...


Badz dobrej mysli i zrob jutro bete.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
> katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl


   Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl


   Jak jest cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena?


Podalam maila - odezwij sie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podalam maila - odezwij sie


   Chciałam poznać najpierw cenę, żeby nie potrzebnie nie zawracać Ci głowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam poznać najpierw cenę, żeby nie potrzebnie nie zawracać Ci głowy.


- 250zl . cale opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy myslicie ze mi sie udalo kiedy w dzien wziecia tabletek bylo krwawienie ze skrzepami a na drugi dzien lekkie plamienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy myslicie ze mi sie udalo kiedy w dzien wziecia tabletek bylo krwawienie ze skrzepami a na drugi dzien lekkie plamienie ?


Ja mam,to samo wczoraj mnie zalewalo i pełno skrzepow,a dziś normalne krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce..No i te białe coś wystające z pochwy..Jutro idę do lekarza..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli kupie Art. to  jak go stosować i po ile i ile dni ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli kupie Art. to  jak go stosować i po ile i ile dni ?


4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny tak aby razem wyszło 12 tabletek..trzymasz je przez 30 min a później polykasz,a i najlepiej wcześniej wyciągnąć ze środka mała tabletkę to wtedy tak nie piecze pod językiem..

----------


## Eko

Hej dziewczyny.mam recepte na art i zastanawiam sie czy w kazdej aptece moge dostać te tabl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny.mam recepte na art i zastanawiam sie czy w kazdej aptece moge dostać te tabl?


Raczej tak, a nawet jeśli nie będzie to pewnie mogą ci zamówić i na następny dzień będą do odebrania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny.mam recepte na art i zastanawiam sie czy w kazdej aptece moge dostać te tabl?


    Oczywiście,że tak. Jest to lek ogólnodostępny w polskich hurtowniach farmaceutycznych. I tak jak pisała moja przedmówczyni - jeśli nie mają na stanie, to zamówią na dzień następny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe pełne opakowanie, w blistrach, z ulotką. Odsprzedam za 200 zł - w cenie uwzględniłam również przesyłkę.

----------


## Eko

Macie racje nie bylo wiekszego problemu,  zamowilam jutro odbiór w aptece. Czytalam ze dawkowanie 4tabl co 3 godz doustnie tak? A ten rdzeń wyjąć czy niekoniecznie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie racje nie bylo wiekszego problemu,  zamowilam jutro odbiór w aptece. Czytalam ze dawkowanie 4tabl co 3 godz doustnie tak? A ten rdzeń wyjąć czy niekoniecznie?


   Co do dawkowania, to dokładnie tak powinnaś dawkować 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Rdzeń lepiej wyciągnij, bo jest paskudny w smaku i piecze w język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka jest różnica między art a cytotec.?Czy to to samo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak sie reklamują oszusci !!!!


""
TABLETKI PORONNE


CO POWINNAŚ WIEDZIEĆ 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? 
Mamy na to sposób!!!!
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Wszystkie tabletki są oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.
Podczas kuracji nie zostaniesz sama! 


Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawów:

1 Można zamówić sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skuteczność samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 190zł

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 350zł

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 550zł 



WYSYŁKA

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu pocztą polską
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polską.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.


ZAMÓWIENIE
tel 507150272 
Uwaga! Starannie przeprowadzamy rozmowy z każdym klientem, więc
GDY LINIA JEST ZAJĘTA LUB NIE ODBIERAMY PROSZĘ WYSŁAĆ SMS A MY ODDZWONIMY. """
Oszusci! !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Jaki czas po "zabiegu" arthrotekiem przestają boleć piersi? Bardzo mnie to męczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam,to samo wczoraj mnie zalewalo i pełno skrzepow,a dziś normalne krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce..No i te białe coś wystające z pochwy..Jutro idę do lekarza..


Daj znać co powiedział lekarz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 12 tabletek w blistrach- 150 zł + wysyłka 20 zł(za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci), proszę o poostawianie maili odpowiem na wszystkie pytania  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
Tabl poro**e.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poniedziałek beta wynosiła 5500, w środę wzięłam arth a dzisiaj (piątek) beta wynosi 139 000... czyzby się nie udało? Albo po prostu od poniedziałku do środy tak dużo urosła a teraz zaczyna spadać? Boję sie. W poniedziałek powtórzę badanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj znać co powiedział lekarz


Właśnie jadę za chwilę na Izbę pezyjprzyjęć,bo mam 37,5 temperaturę,a to białe,co mi wystaje z pochwy,to kawałek zarodka!!!! Dramat po prostu..Jestem przerażona..Krwawie wciąż,ale zarodek chyba utknął w jakiś sposób,ale dowiem sie wszystkiego w szpitalu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyna dostała dzis okresu, w pon bede miał tabletki z recepta- odbiór lodz- cena ok 40-50 zł. 
> Prosze dzwonic 731002060 nje chce zeby sie zmarnowały, - a komuś z legalnego źródła sie bardziej przydadzą


Aktualne jeszcze?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Właśnie jadę za chwilę na Izbę pezyjprzyjęć,bo mam 37,5 temperaturę,a to białe,co mi wystaje z pochwy,to kawałek zarodka!!!! Dramat po prostu..Jestem przerażona..Krwawie wciąż,ale zarodek chyba utknął w jakiś sposób,ale dowiem sie wszystkiego w szpitalu.


To nie zarodek to Twoje dziecko...było. Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W poniedziałek beta wynosiła 5500, w środę wzięłam arth a dzisiaj (piątek) beta wynosi 139 000... czyzby się nie udało? Albo po prostu od poniedziałku do środy tak dużo urosła a teraz zaczyna spadać? Boję sie. W poniedziałek powtórzę badanie.


   Nie chcę Cię martwić,ale to raczej zły znak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chcę Cię martwić,ale to raczej zły znak.


Co mam zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co mam zrobić?


   Nie wiem co Ty masz zrobić, ale ja na pewno upewniła bym się czy się udało czy nie, jeśli nie to zrobiła bym zabieg raz jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tak w ogóle to jak brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A tak w ogóle to jak brałaś?


4 tabletki co 3h pod język

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tabletki co 3h pod język


   To tak jak wyżej napisałam - powtórzyła bym zabieg. No chyba,że dysponujesz większą gotówka, to jedź na zabieg...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To tak jak wyżej napisałam - powtórzyła bym zabieg. No chyba,że dysponujesz większą gotówka, to jedź na zabieg...


Nie dysponuje niestety. 
Trochę mnie martwi aż taki przyrost, przecież 130tysięcy w ciągu 4 dni nie jest chyba normalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dysponuje niestety. 
> Trochę mnie martwi aż taki przyrost, przecież 130tysięcy w ciągu 4 dni nie jest chyba normalne.


   Dlatego Ci napisałam, że według mnie to zły znak. Jeśli zdecydujesz się na kolejny zabieg, to zamów zestaw z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam.Zadzwoń lub napisz sms : 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego Ci napisałam, że według mnie to zły znak. Jeśli zdecydujesz się na kolejny zabieg, to zamów zestaw z WOW.


Upewnie się ale muszę czekać do poniedziałku. Co może oznaczać tak ogromny przyrost?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 5 tabletek arthrotecu bo tyle mi brakuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Upewnie się ale muszę czekać do poniedziałku. Co może oznaczać tak ogromny przyrost?


Ze ciąża bardzo dobrze się rozwija  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu masz normy bety, wychodzi, że to jakiś 7-8 tydzień 

3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml 
4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml 
5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 – 24 LP --- 4,060 – 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 – 40 LP --- 3,640 – 117,000 mIU/ml 
kobiety nie w ciąży: <5.0 mIU/ml 
kobiety po menopauzie: <9.5 mIU/ml 

PS. LP - ostatnia miesiączka (z ang last period)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poro**e.
Sprzedam
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu masz normy bety, wychodzi, że to jakiś 7-8 tydzień 
> 
> 3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml 
> 4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml 
> 5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml 
> 6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml 
> 7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml 
> 9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml 
> 13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml 
> ...


Dzięki. Ok więc w poniedziałek powtórzę badanie i jeśli będzie rosnąć to odrazu powtórzę zabieg.
Może jest jakaś minimalna szansa że jednak będzie spadać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,pilnie potrzebujé tanio odkupic oryginalny cytotec lub arthrotec w listkach + RU 486,zostalam juz dwa razy oszukana (zamawialam leki z ogloszenia....)...mam jeszcze 2 tygodnie czasu na wykonanie..... Proszé pomózcie,nie zadzialala mi spirala,ktora byla zlozona rok temu,a mialo to byc pewne zabezpieczenie :-(  ,nie planowalam kolejnego dziecka.... Nie wiem co robic,jestem przerazona. Czy ma ktos odsprzedac tanio te dwa leki,w oryginalnym listku z datá waznosci,pilnie!!! Chodzi o 12szt tabletek i 1 szt.  Mifepriston (RU-486) Odbiore juz tylko osobiscie na terenie Tarnowskich Gór lub ewent.Bytomia?? Pozdrawiam,proszé o kontakt mailowy!! dziubasek.76@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,pilnie potrzebujé tanio odkupic oryginalny cytotec lub arthrotec w listkach + RU 486,zostalam juz dwa razy oszukana (zamawialam leki z ogloszenia....)...mam jeszcze 2 tygodnie czasu na wykonanie..... Proszé pomózcie,nie zadzialala mi spirala,ktora byla zlozona rok temu,a mialo to byc pewne zabezpieczenie :-(  ,nie planowalam kolejnego dziecka.... Nie wiem co robic,jestem przerazona. Czy ma ktos odsprzedac tanio te dwa leki,w oryginalnym listku z datá waznosci,pilnie!!! Chodzi o 12szt tabletek i 1 szt.  Mifepriston (RU-486) Odbiore juz tylko osobiscie na terenie Tarnowskich Gór lub ewent.Bytomia?? Pozdrawiam,proszé o kontakt mailowy!! dziubasek.76@wp.pl


Skoro masz założoną spirale to nie możesz użyć tych tabletek na wywołanie poronienia tylko idź do lekarza nic więcej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos ma do sprzedania jeden listek arthrotecu lub cytocetu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro masz założoną spirale to nie możesz użyć tych tabletek na wywołanie poronienia tylko idź do lekarza nic więcej



Wiem,lekarz mi já wyciagnie,dzien wczesniej.....ale nie moze mim przepisac tabletek,,,opieke mam zapewnioná,ale leki musze sobie niestety sama zalatwic...:-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak sie reklamują oszusci !!!!
> 
> 
> ""
> TABLETKI PORONNE
> 
> 
> CO POWINNAŚ WIEDZIEĆ 
> 
> ...



ja tez padlam 2 razy ofiará takiego ogloszenia....oszusci i tyle,kazdy ma taká samá regolke !!! jak tak mozna oszukiwac....??  A czas leci....niestety :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem,lekarz mi já wyciagnie,dzien wczesniej.....ale nie moze mim przepisac tabletek,,,opieke mam zapewnioná,ale leki musze sobie niestety sama zalatwic...:-(


Też jestem w trudnej sytuacji 3dni temu zażyłam te tabletki i nic do tej pory się nie stało miałam jedynie bòle brzucha i był dosyć twardy i do tej pory nic się nie dzieje za pare dni znowu spròbuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,pilnie potrzebujé tanio odkupic oryginalny cytotec lub arthrotec w listkach + RU 486,zostalam juz dwa razy oszukana (zamawialam leki z ogloszenia....)...mam jeszcze 2 tygodnie czasu na wykonanie..... Proszé pomózcie,nie zadzialala mi spirala,ktora byla zlozona rok temu,a mialo to byc pewne zabezpieczenie :-(  ,nie planowalam kolejnego dziecka.... Nie wiem co robic,jestem przerazona. Czy ma ktos odsprzedac tanio te dwa leki,w oryginalnym listku z datá waznosci,pilnie!!! Chodzi o 12szt tabletek i 1 szt.  Mifepriston (RU-486) Odbiore juz tylko osobiscie na terenie Tarnowskich Gór lub ewent.Bytomia?? Pozdrawiam,proszé o kontakt mailowy!! dziubasek.76@wp.pl


Moge dać ci namiar na dziewczyne od ktòrej sama od niej zamawiałam i jest naprawde w porzadku bo już pare razy od niej zamawiałam i nie tylko dla siebie i mam już do niej zaufanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też jestem w trudnej sytuacji 3dni temu zażyłam te tabletki i nic do tej pory się nie stało miałam jedynie bòle brzucha i był dosyć twardy i do tej pory nic się nie dzieje za pare dni znowu spròbuje



Kurcze,to znaczy ,ze tabletki nie  zawsze dzialajá??? Ile ich trzeba przyjác aby zadzialaly..?? Wszyscy piszá ,ze wystarczy zestaw 12 + 1.....ale to chyba nieprawda...a u mnie juz 6,5 tygodnia....ehh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze,to znaczy ,ze tabletki nie  zawsze dzialajá??? Ile ich trzeba przyjác aby zadzialaly..?? Wszyscy piszá ,ze wystarczy zestaw 12 + 1.....ale to chyba nieprawda...a u mnie juz 6,5 tygodnia....ehh


A jaki zestaw ty przyjmowalas?? 12 cytotec czy 12 arthrotec + 1 ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne RU możesz dostać tylko od WHW lub wow... dwa razy
Cię oszukali i jeszcze to do Ciebie nie dotarło??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalne RU możesz dostać tylko od WHW lub wow... dwa razy
> Cię oszukali i jeszcze to do Ciebie nie dotarło??


PObydwie aczki zwrocilam kurierowi,bo zawieraly zwykle tabletki,wiec nic nie zaplacilam za nie...a skad zwykly czlowiek ma wiedziec ze ktos innny go nie oszuka,gdy ten szuka szybkiej pomocy?? Nie jest to legalne,wiec ludzie padajá ofiarami krétaczy....gdyby tabletki byly dostepne to nic takiego by sie nie wydarzylo,a le niestety tak nie jest.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze,to znaczy ,ze tabletki nie  zawsze dzialajá??? Ile ich trzeba przyjác aby zadzialaly..?? Wszyscy piszá ,ze wystarczy zestaw 12 + 1.....ale to chyba nieprawda...a u mnie juz 6,5 tygodnia....ehh


A umnie 6tydzien moze poprostu umnie jest jeszcze za wczesno poczekam jeszcze tydzien i sprobuje jeszcze raz tylko potrzebuje jednego listka arthrotecu a moze leprzy byl by cytocet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A umnie 6tydzien moze poprostu umnie jest jeszcze za wczesno poczekam jeszcze tydzien i sprobuje jeszcze raz tylko potrzebuje jednego listka arthrotecu a moze leprzy byl by cytocet



a wzielas przed tymi tabletakami Mifeprostone?? Bo to ponoc sie bierze 12godzin wczesniej  przez cythotec/arthrotec....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a wzielas przed tymi tabletakami Mifeprostone?? Bo to ponoAnnc sie bierze 12godzin wczesniej  przez cythotec/arthrotec....


Nie wzielam nie stety zamawialam sam arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wzielam nie stety zamawialam sam arthrotec


 Mifeproston powoduje odklejenie sie pecherzyka plodowego od jamy macicy wlasnei....a potem je sie te 12 tabletek aby wywolac skurcze...tak czytalam....to musi byc poláczone..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mifeproston powoduje odktlejenie sie pecherzyka plodowego od jamy macicy wlasnei....a potem je sie te 12 tabletek aby wywolac skurcze...tak czytalam....to musi byc poláczone..


A czy mozna kupic sama tabletke Mifeproston

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy mozna kupic sama tabletke Mifeproston


Nie można. To lek nie zarejestrowany i nie dopuszczony do obrotu w Polsce, więc żaden handlarz wam tego nie zaoferuje. A wy i tak się ciągle nabieracie, zamiast poczytać cokolwiek przed zakupem. Oryginalne zestawy wysyłają tylko womenki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli na usg było widać dwa pęcherzyki to czy jest możliwość że tabletki zadziałaja tylko na jeden i drugi będzie się dalej rozwijał? Ja również wzięłam arthrotec ale chyba nic z tego. Żadnych objawów. Chce wziąć kolejny raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam o 6 9 i 12 tzn teraz siedze i trzymam pod jezykiem. Po 1 tbl lekkie krawienie lekkie skurcze,  2 tabl mocne skurcze bol brzucha niesamowity, biegunka, dreszcze, krawienie jak podczas okresu, wylecialo ze mnie taki jakby dlugi " glutek" krwi. Zobaczymy co bedzie po 3...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam namiar na dziewczyne ktora ma zestaw arthrotec +RU+tabletka na oczyszczenie 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam namiar na dziewczyne ktora ma zestaw arthrotec +RU+tabletka na oczyszczenie 500zl


Nie ma takiego zestawu. W skład zestawu nie wchodzi Arthrotek. A już tym bardziej tabletka "na oczyszczanie"  :Smile:  chyba że na przeczyszczenie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma takiego zestawu. W skład zestawu nie wchodzi Arthrotek. A już tym bardziej tabletka "na oczyszczanie"  chyba że na przeczyszczenie


Ma bo to sprawdzona dziewczyna jak nie wiesz to po co wogole sie wypowiadzasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma bo to sprawdzona dziewczyna jak nie wiesz to po co wogole sie wypowiadzasz


A dlaczego mnie oczerniasz? Na co dzień spotykam takie dziewczyny, które na naszym forum przychodza zaplakane, bo właśnie przez takich handlarzy zostały oszukane. NIE MA możliwości zakupienia mifepristonu poza WHW i WOW, a oryginalny zestaw nie zawiera Arthroteku tylko czysty misoprostol. 
Potrzebujesz więcej rzetelnych informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej? Zapraszam na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma bo to sprawdzona dziewczyna jak nie wiesz to po co wogole sie wypowiadzasz


To jest walka z wiatrakami..wiem o kim mowisz zamówiłam tabletki od tej dziewczyny ale co z tego ze my ja polecimy skoro inne ja obsmaruja . ja ci wierze bo wiem o kogo chodzi. Ale nie podam danych tej dziewczyny mimo ze ja polecam bo i tak ja tu zqyzywaja a za bardzo mi pomogla zebym poZwoliła na obrazanie jej tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne czysty misoprostol
Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

Marzena SMS tabletki

Uwaga nikt na tym portalu nie ma RU 
Chyba że WOW nie dajcie się nabierać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest walka z wiatrakami..wiem o kim mowisz zamówiłam tabletki od tej dziewczyny ale co z tego ze my ja polecimy skoro inne ja obsmaruja . ja ci wierze bo wiem o kogo chodzi. Ale nie podam danych tej dziewczyny mimo ze ja polecam bo i tak ja tu zqyzywaja a za bardzo mi pomogla zebym poZwoliła na obrazanie jej tutaj


Bo wola dziewczyny zamawiac od nie sprawdzonych osob a pozniej placza ze zostaly oszukane czlowiek chce dobrze a one jeszcze cie oskarzja o uszustwo ale jak chca zamawiac od nie sprawdzonych osob to ich wola a ta dziewczyna sprowadza te tabletki nie z polski tylko z zagranicy wiec je ma i jest naprawde fajna dziewczyna jednej co mozna ufac na 100%procent

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki poronne czysty misoprostol
> Tabletki poronne cytotec 
> 
> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
> 
> 10 tabletek 350
> 
> 12 tabletek 450
> 
> ...


jaka jest roznica miedzy RU a Misoprostonem??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaka jest roznica miedzy RU a Misoprostonem??????


Oryginalny zestaw składa się z jednej tabletki RU486 ( czyli mifepristonu) i ośmiu tabletek misoprostolu. Mifepristone odcina hormon ciążowy, a misoprostol wywołuje skurcze, które usuwają pęcherzyk i resztki z macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo wola dziewczyny zamawiac od nie sprawdzonych osob a pozniej placza ze zostaly oszukane czlowiek chce dobrze a one jeszcze cie oskarzja o uszustwo ale jak chca zamawiac od nie sprawdzonych osob to ich wola a ta dziewczyna sprowadza te tabletki nie z polski tylko z zagranicy wiec je ma i jest naprawde fajna dziewczyna jednej co mozna ufac na 100%procent


A mozesz podac do niej namiary? Emaila???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalny zestaw składa się z jednej tabletki RU486 ( czyli mifepristonu) i ośmiu tabletek misoprostolu. Mifepristone odcina hormon ciążowy, a misoprostol wywołuje skurcze, które usuwają pęcherzyk i resztki z macicy.


A czy ktos ma zestaw 12tabletek Misopristolu(cytothec lub arthrotec-u) i 1 tabl.Mifeprostonu do 350zł????? Ludzie,pytam powaznie,bo i tak przesylkę sprawdzę otwierajac przy kurierze,wiec po co oszukiwac?? Czy jest tu jakiś poważny czlowiek,ktory moze szczerze zaoferowac pomoc???? Czy raczej mija się to z celem i nikogo uczciwego tu jednak nie ma??? Zalezy mi na czasie. P.S.Jesli ktos ma taki zestaw odsprzedać,to poproszę na maila wyslac mi zdjecie oryginalnego opakowania(listka z tabletkami) tych dwoch lekow z zestawu,chetnie kupię.
dziubasek.76@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy ktos ma zestaw 12tabletek Misopristolu(cytothec lub arthrotec-u) i 1 tabl.Mifeprostonu do 350zł????? Ludzie,pytam powaznie,bo i tak przesylkę sprawdzę otwierajac przy kurierze,wiec po co oszukiwac?? Czy jest tu jakiś poważny czlowiek,ktory moze szczerze zaoferowac pomoc???? Czy raczej mija się to z celem i nikogo uczciwego tu jednak nie ma??? Zalezy mi na czasie. P.S.Jesli ktos ma taki zestaw odsprzedać,to poproszę na maila wyslac mi zdjecie oryginalnego opakowania(listka z tabletkami) tych dwoch lekow z zestawu,chetnie kupię.
> dziubasek.76@wp.pl


Ale czy ty nie rozumiesz, że taki zestaw nie istnieje? Jeżeli handlarz coś takiego oferuje to z góry wiadomo że to oszustwo. Do abocji z zestawem nie potrzeba 12 tabletek. Wystarczy sześć. Oszuści specjalnie dają wam 12 tabletek Arthroteku, bo wiedzą, że  taka dawka daje 60-70% szans na sukces . A ta dodatkowa tabletka, wycięta z blistra, czy wrzucona luzem to ZAWSZE jest fake.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale czy ty nie rozumiesz, że taki zestaw nie istnieje? Jeżeli handlarz coś takiego oferuje to z góry wiadomo że to oszustwo. Do abocji z zestawem nie potrzeba 12 tabletek. Wystarczy sześć. Oszuści specjalnie dają wam 12 tabletek Arthroteku, bo wiedzą, że  taka dawka daje 60-70% szans na sukces . A ta dodatkowa tabletka, wycięta z blistra, czy wrzucona luzem to ZAWSZE jest fake.


To co ja mam zrobić...?? :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co ja mam zrobić...?? :-(


 Czy tak trudno kupic 1tableteke Mifeprostone i 8-12 sztuk Arthrotec-u lub Cithotec-u??? Ehhhh.. :-((((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy tak trudno kupic 1tableteke Mifeprostone i 8-12 sztuk Arthrotec-u lub Cithotec-u??? Ehhhh.. :-((((


Nie można tego kupić. Naprawdę tego nie rozumiecie ? Mifepristone to lek wydawany wyłącznie na receptę dla kobiety i żaden handlarz nie może tego mieć, nawet jeśli pisze że ma to z zagranicy. Gowno prawda. Jedyny sposób na zdobycie RU to zamówienie zestawu od womenek. Przechodzicie konsultacje, lekarz wystawia dla was receptę i na tej podstawie jest wysyłany do Was zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie można tego kupić. Naprawdę tego nie rozumiecie ? Mifepristone to lek wydawany wyłącznie na receptę dla kobiety i żaden handlarz nie może tego mieć, nawet jeśli pisze że ma to z zagranicy. Gowno prawda. Jedyny sposób na zdobycie RU to zamówienie zestawu od womenek. Przechodzicie konsultacje, lekarz wystawia dla was receptę i na tej podstawie jest wysyłany do Was zestaw.


Dziękuję za szczerą wypowiedź,niestety moj lekarz chyba nie zgodzi sie chybawypisac takiej recepty,bo mialby problemy,jak sam powiedzial...a zanim przyjdzie zestaw od womenek,to bedzie juz za poźno,zreszta takich funduszy nie posiadam.... chyba zostaje mi urodzić...Boże....... :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za szczerą wypowiedź,niestety moj lekarz chyba nie zgodzi sie chybawypisac takiej recepty,bo mialby problemy,jak sam powiedzial...a zanim przyjdzie zestaw od womenek,to bedzie juz za poźno,zreszta takich funduszy nie posiadam.... chyba zostaje mi urodzić...Boże....... :-(


     Spokojnie, nie wpadaj w panikę. Zapewniam Cię,że jak dobrze poszukasz to znajdziesz uczciwego sprzedawcę, który odsprzeda w rozsądnej cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie wrocilam ze szpitala,bo mialam robione lyzeczkowanie..Dziewczyny zostalo mi 8 tabletek,a kupowane byly na recepte w aptece jesli ktoras jest chetna to oddam za darmo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za szczerą wypowiedź,niestety moj lekarz chyba nie zgodzi sie chybawypisac takiej recepty,bo mialby problemy,jak sam powiedzial...a zanim przyjdzie zestaw od womenek,to bedzie juz za poźno,zreszta takich funduszy nie posiadam.... chyba zostaje mi urodzić...Boże....... :-(


Dalej mnie nie rozumiesz. W Polsce żaden lekarz nie wypisze recepty na Mifepristone, bo raz, że pomoc w aborcji jest karalna, a dwa, że nie kupisz tego leku w polskiej aptece, bo ten lek nie jest u nas zarejestrowany. Co do dawrowizny dla womenek,mozesz nnapisac do nich prośbę o obniżenie darowizny, jeśli nie masz pieniędzy. Wiele dziewczyn tak robi i się zgadzają. Aborcję przy pomocy zestawu możesz spokojnie wykonac do 12 tc a i później się uda. Ja robiłam w 14 tc.

----------


## Majj321

A po co do arthrotecu jakas tam jeszcze jedna tabletka która bierze sie niby 24h przed arthrotectem ? Ja nie brałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po co do arthrotecu jakas tam jeszcze jedna tabletka która bierze sie niby 24h przed arthrotectem ? Ja nie brałam.


Ty nie brałas i Ci się udało. Miałaś szczęście. Ale wielu dziewczynom po samym Arthroteku się nie udaje, nawet za drugim, czy trzecim razem. I wtedy pozostaje zestaw z Mifepristone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po co do arthrotecu jakas tam jeszcze jedna tabletka która bierze sie niby 24h przed arthrotectem ? Ja nie brałam.


   Bo to nie jest tabletka, którą się bierze razem z Arthrotekiem, to tabletka, którą można kupić jedynie z zestawem. A oszuści zorientowali się,że jak pocisną wał,że mają RU to Arthrotec sprzedadzą nie za 250 a za 350 lub 450 zł a ta tabletka to Apap albo jakaś witamina.

----------


## Sloneczko24

Jest tu ktoś kto ma to przed sobą ?

----------


## Majj321

> Bo to nie jest tabletka, którą się bierze razem z Arthrotekiem, to tabletka, którą można kupić jedynie z zestawem. A oszuści zorientowali się,że jak pocisną wał,że mają RU to Arthrotec sprzedadzą nie za 250 a za 350 lub 450 zł a ta tabletka to Apap albo jakaś witamina.


Dlatego mnie dziwi to co piszą dziewczyny.. i szukają tabletki w zestawie z arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego mnie dziwi to co piszą dziewczyny.. i szukają tabletki w zestawie z arthrotec.


No bo widzisz, tlumaczysz a i tak nie dociera...i na tym żerują oszuści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No bo widzisz, tlumaczysz a i tak nie dociera...i na tym żerują oszuści


Ja juz jestem zrezygnowana,nie udalo mi się....4 tygodnie szukalam,odkad zrobilam test,po tym jak spirala mi nie zadziałala......porażka i tyle......jutro wybiore sie jeszczedo innego lekarza,ale chyba tez odmowi,boją się i tyle,przez te nasze halo z ustawą antyaborcyją....taki los kobiet,ktore dbaly o zabezpieczenie,ale ono zawiodlo..i zostawiane są same sobie..doslownie...

----------


## Sloneczko24

> Ja juz jestem zrezygnowana,nie udalo mi się....4 tygodnie szukalam,odkad zrobilam test,po tym jak spirala mi nie zadziałala......porażka i tyle......jutro wybiore sie jeszczedo innego lekarza,ale chyba tez odmowi,boją się i tyle,przez te nasze halo z ustawą antyaborcyją....taki los kobiet,ktore dbaly o zabezpieczenie,ale ono zawiodlo..i zostawiane są same sobie..doslownie...


A czego szukasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam.Zadzwoń lub napisz sms : 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz jestem zrezygnowana,nie udalo mi się....4 tygodnie szukalam,odkad zrobilam test,po tym jak spirala mi nie zadziałala......porażka i tyle......jutro wybiore sie jeszczedo innego lekarza,ale chyba tez odmowi,boją się i tyle,przez te nasze halo z ustawą antyaborcyją....taki los kobiet,ktore dbaly o zabezpieczenie,ale ono zawiodlo..i zostawiane są same sobie..doslownie...


To czemu nie zamowilas od womenek ? W cztery tygodnie to byś już była po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz jestem zrezygnowana,nie udalo mi się....4 tygodnie szukalam,odkad zrobilam test,po tym jak spirala mi nie zadziałala......porażka i tyle......jutro wybiore sie jeszczedo innego lekarza,ale chyba tez odmowi,boją się i tyle,przez te nasze halo z ustawą antyaborcyją....taki los kobiet,ktore dbaly o zabezpieczenie,ale ono zawiodlo..i zostawiane są same sobie..doslownie...


Bez sensu szukać po lekarzach, żaden nie złamie prawa , bo Ty chcesz aborcję. W takiej sytuacji trzeba wziąć sprawy w swoje ręce

----------


## Sloneczko24

Dziewczyny które już są 'po' .. czy po wszystkim wizyta w szpitalu jest konieczna ? Czy któraś z was poradzila sobie z tym bez łyżeczkowania ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny które już są 'po' .. czy po wszystkim wizyta w szpitalu jest konieczna ? Czy któraś z was poradzila sobie z tym bez łyżeczkowania ?


Jeżeli masz pewność, że się udało i oczyszczanie przebiega bez gorączki, silnych bbóli i brzydkiego zapachu w kolejnych dniach to łyżeczkowanie nie jest konieczne, macica w większości przypadków radzi sobie sama.

----------


## Sloneczko24

> Jeżeli masz pewność, że się udało i oczyszczanie przebiega bez gorączki, silnych bbóli i brzydkiego zapachu w kolejnych dniach to łyżeczkowanie nie jest konieczne, macica w większości przypadków radzi sobie sama.


Nie chce jechac do szpitala tym bardziej ze nie mam ubezpieczenia, ale boję sie że będą pozniej jakies powikłania

----------


## Sloneczko24

I po czym poznam ze wszystko przebiega ok ? Jezeli zacznie sie cos dziac po paru dniach to co wtedy powiem lekarzowi ? Ze zamiast przyjsc od razu to na co czekałam ? Boje sie okropnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce jechac do szpitala tym bardziej ze nie mam ubezpieczenia, ale boję sie że będą pozniej jakies powikłania


   Nikt, nigdy nie da Ci gwarancji, że obejdzie się bez komplikacji. Wiele organizmów radzi sobie z tym bez większego problemu, ale też wiele kobiet jednak trafia do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce jechac do szpitala tym bardziej ze nie mam ubezpieczenia, ale boję sie że będą pozniej jakies powikłania


No to jak się nic nie dzieje złego, to nie jedź. A co do ubezpieczenia, kobiety w ciąży i w połogu, oraz po poronieniu są objęte ubezpieczeniem od państwa. Podobnie jak dzieci do 18 toku życia. Jest to zapisane w konstytucji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I po czym poznam ze wszystko przebiega ok ? Jezeli zacznie sie cos dziac po paru dniach to co wtedy powiem lekarzowi ? Ze zamiast przyjsc od razu to na co czekałam ? Boje sie okropnie


   To nie jego sprawa - i śmiało tak właśnie możesz mu powiedzieć. On jest od tego,żeby Cie zbadać i w razie potrzeby udzielić pomocy a nie od tego,żeby zadawać niepotrzebne pytania i komentować...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I po czym poznam ze wszystko przebiega ok ? Jezeli zacznie sie cos dziac po paru dniach to co wtedy powiem lekarzowi ? Ze zamiast przyjsc od razu to na co czekałam ? Boje sie okropnie


Przecież ci napisałam jakie objawy są niepokojące. Dziewczyny, ja rozumiem że sytuacja niechcianej ciąży jest trudna, sama mam to za sobą, ale czytajcie że zrozumieniem i myślcie troszeczkę. Od ego zależy wasze zdrowie i bezpieczeństwo. Same musicie o ssiebie zadbać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież ci napisałam jakie objawy są niepokojące. Dziewczyny, ja rozumiem że sytuacja niechcianej ciąży jest trudna, sama mam to za sobą, ale czytajcie że zrozumieniem i myślcie troszeczkę. Od ego zależy wasze zdrowie i bezpieczeństwo. Same musicie o ssiebie zadbać


Jak masz to za sobą to troche nie rozumiem po co tu jestes? Nie masx lepszych zajec? Tylko siedzenie na forum i wyglaszanie madrosci chociaż pojecia o tym nie masz?  Jestem przed. Kupilam tabl czekam az dojda. Konsultowalam sie z lekarzem . lekarzem - a nie laska ktora jak ty zrobila to i tylko na wlasnym przykladzie wyglasza jakies teorie... Nie znasz sie na tym to sie nie wypowiadaj bo jeszcze komus krzywde zrobisz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak masz to za sobą to troche nie rozumiem po co tu jestes? Nie masx lepszych zajec? Tylko siedzenie na forum i wyglaszanie madrosci chociaż pojecia o tym nie masz?  Jestem przed. Kupilam tabl czekam az dojda. Konsultowalam sie z lekarzem . lekarzem - a nie laska ktora jak ty zrobila to i tylko na wlasnym przykladzie wyglasza jakies teorie... Nie znasz sie na tym to sie nie wypowiadaj bo jeszcze komus krzywde zrobisz...


    Przecież napisała co może świadczyć o tym,że coś jest nie tak.Nie rozumiem po co na nią naskoczyłaś.I bardzo dobrze,że piszą tu dziewczyny które są już po.Skoro to zrobiła to chyba ja jakieś pojęcie. A TY może poszłaś do lekarza i powiedziałaś,że zamówiłaś tabletki poronne a on Ci powiedział co i jak będzie się działo?

----------


## Sloneczko24

Dzięki wielkie. Pomoglyscie mi troche. Cos tam kiedys obiło mi sie o uszy ze kobiety w ciąży nie muszą miec ubezpieczenia zeby korzystac bezplatnie ze szpitala ale nie bylam tego pewna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak masz to za sobą to troche nie rozumiem po co tu jestes? Nie masx lepszych zajec? Tylko siedzenie na forum i wyglaszanie madrosci chociaż pojecia o tym nie masz?  Jestem przed. Kupilam tabl czekam az dojda. Konsultowalam sie z lekarzem . lekarzem - a nie laska ktora jak ty zrobila to i tylko na wlasnym przykladzie wyglasza jakies teorie... Nie znasz sie na tym to sie nie wypowiadaj bo jeszcze komus krzywde zrobisz...


Mam takie samo prawo przebywać tu jak każdy inny. I jak możesz mówć, że nie mam o tym pojęcia, skoro nic o mnie nie wiesz ? Niedługo mija trzy lata od mojej aborcji, od tego czasu "trzymałam" wirtualneie za rękę setki dziewczyn podczas ich aborcji, na innym forum. Ale tu oczywiście jestem niemiłe widziana, bo za dużo wiem i zawsze będę tępić oszustów żerujących na niewiedzy kobiet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam takie samo prawo przebywać tu jak każdy inny. I jak możesz mówć, że nie mam o tym pojęcia, skoro nic o mnie nie wiesz ? Niedługo mija trzy lata od mojej aborcji, od tego czasu "trzymałam" wirtualneie za rękę setki dziewczyn podczas ich aborcji, na innym forum. Ale tu oczywiście jestem niemiłe widziana, bo za dużo wiem i zawsze będę tępić oszustów żerujących na niewiedzy kobiet.


    I bardzo dobrze,że tu jesteś i fajnie by było jak byś nadal tu była.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam takie samo prawo przebywać tu jak każdy inny. I jak możesz mówć, że nie mam o tym pojęcia, skoro nic o mnie nie wiesz ? Niedługo mija trzy lata od mojej aborcji, od tego czasu "trzymałam" wirtualneie za rękę setki dziewczyn podczas ich aborcji, na innym forum. Ale tu oczywiście jestem niemiłe widziana, bo za dużo wiem i zawsze będę tępić oszustów żerujących na niewiedzy kobiet.


Sluchaj przestan sb sama pisac komentarZE bo to troche dziwne.  Ja mowie tylko ze raz - jeden jedyny raz to zrobilas i jakim prawem wypowiadasz sie jakbys byla jakas ekspertka ??? Niby mam uwierzyc ze nie masz lepszych zajec tylko od 3 lat siedzisz na forum? Komu ty takie bajki chcesz wcisnac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I bardzo dobrze,że tu jesteś i fajnie by było jak byś nadal tu była.


Przestan sama sobie pisac komentarze!  Mam to za soba juz 2 razy. Jestem przed trzecim- mam 43 lata i ja sie tak nie udzielam i nie doradzam wszystkim bo moja przedmowczyni ma racje - igrasz z czyims zdrowiem a zrobilas to raz i uwazasz ze wszystkie rozumy zjadlas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I bardzo dobrze,że tu jesteś i fajnie by było jak byś nadal tu była.


Zawsze możecie mnie spotkać na maszwybor.net. 

Nie chcę się tu wdawać w pyskowki, bo dobrze wiem, że hejtuja mnie handlarze, których interes upadnie, jak kobiety dowiedzą się jak skutecznie i szybko wwykonać aborcję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przykro czytać, jak kobiety zamiast się wspierać, to jeszcze sobie dokopuha..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przykro czytać, jak kobiety zamiast się wspierać, to jeszcze sobie dokopuha..


    Dokładnie, to jest bardzo przykre.Dlatego najlepiej ignorować takie głupie hejty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czemu nie zamowilas od womenek ? W cztery tygodnie to byś już była po wszystkim.


dlatego nie zamowilam,bo nie wiedzialam,ze istenieje taka organizacja,dopiero po tym jak dwa razy mnie oszukano,zaczelam grzebac po internecie i szukac innej pomocy,ale juz nie zdążę....jesli cokolwiek uda mi sie zalatwic do tygodnia czasu,i uzyskam jakakolwiek pomoc,z miłą chęcią o tym napisze na tym portalu,aby pomoc innym kobietom.Danka. P.S .dziękuje wzystkim za pomoc i slowa otuchy a takze"zimnie prysznice" na otrzeźwienie....czasem jednak sie przydają.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlatego nie zamowilam,bo nie wiedzialam,ze istenieje taka organizacja,dopiero po tym jak dwa razy mnie oszukano,zaczelam grzebac po internecie i szukac innej pomocy,ale juz nie zdążę....jesli cokolwiek uda mi sie zalatwic do tygodnia czasu,i uzyskam jakakolwiek pomoc,z miłą chęcią o tym napisze na tym portalu,aby pomoc innym kobietom.Danka. P.S .dziękuje wzystkim za pomoc i slowa otuchy a takze"zimnie prysznice" na otrzeźwienie....czasem jednak sie przydają.....


    A czego szukasz? Jakiej pomocy?Arthrotecu szukasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlatego nie zamowilam,bo nie wiedzialam,ze istenieje taka organizacja,dopiero po tym jak dwa razy mnie oszukano,zaczelam grzebac po internecie i szukac innej pomocy,ale juz nie zdążę....jesli cokolwiek uda mi sie zalatwic do tygodnia czasu,i uzyskam jakakolwiek pomoc,z miłą chęcią o tym napisze na tym portalu,aby pomoc innym kobietom.Danka. P.S .dziękuje wzystkim za pomoc i slowa otuchy a takze"zimnie prysznice" na otrzeźwienie....czasem jednak sie przydają.....


To który masz tydzień ? Chyba nie piętnasty, że nie masz już czasu na zestaw ? Naprawdę podziwiam, że po tych przejściach chcesz jeszcze szukać wśród polskich sprzedawców

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czego szukasz? Jakiej pomocy?Arthrotecu szukasz?


Szukam: Mifepristone 200mcg oraz 8*Misoprostol 200mcg......pozdrawiam. Jutro jadę na prywatną wizyte do 3go już lekarza,nie ufam już internetowi( w większości oszustom ,ktorzy nabijają kasę na bólu i cierpieniu innych ludzi),nie warto,2 oszustwa to za dużo...Ale może mi się w koncu uda.....przechytrzyć los... ;-) Trzymajcie kciuki :-) Danka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To który masz tydzień ? Chyba nie piętnasty, że nie masz już czasu na zestaw ? Naprawdę podziwiam, że po tych przejściach chcesz jeszcze szukać wśród polskich sprzedawców


 Nie,to  koniec 7-go.......a bezpiecznie w domu zabieg mozna wykonac do 8-max 9-go tygodnia.Danka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To który masz tydzień ? Chyba nie piętnasty, że nie masz już czasu na zestaw ? Naprawdę podziwiam, że po tych przejściach chcesz jeszcze szukać wśród polskich sprzedawców


   Ja kupiłam bez problemu, w rozsądnej cenie i nie było problemu z przesyłką ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie,to  koniec 7-go.......a bezpiecznie w domu zabieg mozna wykonac do 8-max 9-go tygodnia.Danka.


    Zestawem spokojnie możesz zrobić do 12. Wątpie,że znajdziesz lekarza który Ci to wypisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie,to  koniec 7-go.......a bezpiecznie w domu zabieg mozna wykonac do 8-max 9-go tygodnia.Danka.


Nieprawda. Nie gniewaj się, się jesteś strasznie uparta, albo po prostu chcesz urodzić to dziecko. Nie wiem jak do Ciebie trafić. Aborcję przy pomocy zestawu możesz zrobić do 12 tc a nawet i później. Ja swoją robiłam w 14, tak jak już pisałam. Widoki nie należały do przyjemnych, ale szybko odeszły w niepamięć. A ty masz o wiele mlodsza ciaze i spokojnie wyrobisz się dużo wcześniej. Jeśli mi nie wierzysz, a przecież nie musisz, Twoja sprawa  :Wink: , to zaloguj się na maszwybor.net ,wejdź w dział Nasze Akcje i zobaczysz, że dziewczyny działają i w dziesiątym, dwunastym i w pietnastym tygodniu. Ale to oczywiście iTwoj wybór. Możesz dalej szukać wymówek, wtedy na świat wiosna przyjdzie dzidziuś  :Smile:  tak czy inaczej, powiedziałam,co wiedziałam - a Wam życzę  zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;142683]Zestawem spokojnie możesz zrobić do 12. Wątpie,że znajdziesz lekarza który Ci to wypisze.[/QU

Chcę ostatni raz sprobowac(lekarz),bo internet mnie zawiódł....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieprawda. Nie gniewaj się, się jesteś strasznie uparta, albo po prostu chcesz urodzić to dziecko. Nie wiem jak do Ciebie trafić. Aborcję przy pomocy zestawu możesz zrobić do 12 tc a nawet i później. Ja swoją robiłam w 14, tak jak już pisałam. Widoki nie należały do przyjemnych, ale szybko odeszły w niepamięć. A ty masz o wiele mlodsza ciaze i spokojnie wyrobisz się dużo wcześniej. Jeśli mi nie wierzysz, a przecież nie musisz, Twoja sprawa , to zaloguj się na maszwybor.net ,wejdź w dział Nasze Akcje i zobaczysz, że dziewczyny działają i w dziesiątym, dwunastym i w pietnastym tygodniu. Ale to oczywiście iTwoj wybór. Możesz dalej szukać wymówek, wtedy na świat wiosna przyjdzie dzidziuś  tak czy inaczej, powiedziałam,co wiedziałam - a Wam życzę  zdrowia


   Ja robiłam pod koniec 11 i bez problemu wszystko się udało. Przezyłam koszmar którego nie życzę najgorszemu wrogowi - dlatego nie radzę nikomu czekać. Im wcześniejsza ciąże tym łatwiej się to przechodzi.(wiem co mówię, bo moja przyjaciółka robiła w 5 )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestawem spokojnie możesz zrobić do 12. Wątpie,że znajdziesz lekarza który Ci to wypisze.


Lekarz nie wypisze, bo zestawu nie kupi w polskiej aptece. Ale każdy ma  swój rozum. Informacje są na wyciągnięcie ręki, każdy zrobi z nimi co uważa za stosowne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieprawda. Nie gniewaj się, się jesteś strasznie uparta, albo po prostu chcesz urodzić to dziecko. Nie wiem jak do Ciebie trafić. Aborcję przy pomocy zestawu możesz zrobić do 12 tc a nawet i później. Ja swoją robiłam w 14, tak jak już pisałam. Widoki nie należały do przyjemnych, ale szybko odeszły w niepamięć. A ty masz o wiele mlodsza ciaze i spokojnie wyrobisz się dużo wcześniej. Jeśli mi nie wierzysz, a przecież nie musisz, Twoja sprawa , to zaloguj się na maszwybor.net ,wejdź w dział Nasze Akcje i zobaczysz, że dziewczyny działają i w dziesiątym, dwunastym i w pietnastym tygodniu. Ale to oczywiście iTwoj wybór. Możesz dalej szukać wymówek, wtedy na świat wiosna przyjdzie dzidziuś  tak czy inaczej, powiedziałam,co wiedziałam - a Wam życzę  zdrowia


Tak,masz rację,tyle,ze na "prawdziwy" zestaw sie nie doczekalam,bo zostalam oszukana,i nie wiem czy warto sie dalej łudzić.I nie ,nie chcę urodzić ,bo tego nie planowałam,i tyle.Tyle,ze w Polsce trudno dostac te dwa oryginalne leki,na wielu forach czytalam ,ze to nierealne,a czas leci..Chodzi o zestaw 8*Misoprostole oraz 1*Mifepristone..Tego poprostu nie ma w sieci realnie.Jeszcze ostatnia szansa to Woman.......o ile lekarz znowu się wypnie na mnie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekarz nie wypisze, bo zestawu nie kupi w polskiej aptece. Ale każdy ma  swój rozum. Informacje są na wyciągnięcie ręki, każdy zrobi z nimi co uważa za stosowne.


   Ja nie mówię o zestawie, nie jestem głupia,wiem że w Polsce on jest nieosiągalny. Ja zrozumiałam,że dziewczyna szuka lekarza, który wypisze jej Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak,masz rację,tyle,ze na "prawdziwy" zestaw sie nie doczekalam,bo zostalam oszukana,i nie wiem czy warto sie dalej łudzić.I nie ,nie chcę urodzić ,bo tego nie planowałam,i tyle.Tyle,ze w Polsce trudno dostac te dwa oryginalne leki,na wielu forach czytalam ,ze to nierealne,a czas leci..Chodzi o zestaw 8*Misoprostole oraz 1*Mifepristone..Tego poprostu nie ma w sieci realnie.Jeszcze ostatnia szansa to Woman.......o ile lekarz znowu się wypnie na mnie....


   Jedyne na co możesz liczyć, to na kogoś kto zamówił ale nie skorzystał. A co lekarz ma z tym wspólnego?Przecież on Ci zestawu nie wypisze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie mówię o zestawie, nie jestem głupia,wiem że w Polsce on jest nieosiągalny. Ja zrozumiałam,że dziewczyna szuka lekarza, który wypisze jej Arthrotec.


Proponowalam jej sprzedaż arthrotecu paczka 20szt pp ze spr zawartosci- nie chciala...więc nie wiadomo co chce zeby lekarz jej przepisal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedyne na co możesz liczyć, to na kogoś kto zamówił ale nie skorzystał. A co lekarz ma z tym wspólnego?Przecież on Ci zestawu nie wypisze...


A ja dalej nie rozumiem, po co szukać po ludziach, gdzie jest 90% szans, że wyślą badziew , zamiast sobie wypełnić konsultacje i do 10 dni mieć oryginał u siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedyne na co możesz liczyć, to na kogoś kto zamówił ale nie skorzystał. A co lekarz ma z tym wspólnego?Przecież on Ci zestawu nie wypisze...


To polski lekarz,ktory mieszka i pracuje w Czechach......widzę male światelko....jutro tam jadę,mam dwa kroki,bo mieszkam na Sląsku,a namiary dostałam nieoficjalnie od innego lekarza,ktory odmowił mi pomocy,bo się poprostu boi.Jak to w Polsce.Jesli tam się nie uda,to zostaje Woman.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proponowalam jej sprzedaż arthrotecu paczka 20szt pp ze spr zawartosci- nie chciala...więc nie wiadomo co chce zeby lekarz jej przepisal



Mifepristone szukam,pisalam to juz 5 razy...Arthrotec to nie az taki problem,ale ten drugi lek -owszem

----------


## Sensitive

Witam wszystkich. Zrobilismy ostatnio konsultacje na women onweb. Niewiemy jednak jak zrobic przelew bankowy. Czy jest ktos kto dokladniej by nam opisal co i jak. Czy w banku pracownica sama wypelnia gdzie to ma isc na jakie konto czy my cos musimy uzupelniac? Pomozcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich. Zrobilismy ostatnio konsultacje na women onweb. Niewiemy jednak jak zrobic przelew bankowy. Czy jest ktos kto dokladniej by nam opisal co i jak. Czy w banku pracownica sama wypelnia gdzie to ma isc na jakie konto czy my cos musimy uzupelniac? Pomozcie.


A z czym konkretnie macie problem? Znów odsylam na maszwybor.net, tam macie screeny z różnych banków jak dokładnie wykonać przelew.

----------


## Sensitive

Czy dane adresata sami wpisujemy gdzieś w banku. Czy np pokazujemy dane co dostaliśmy na e-mail A w banku już sami przetrwają tzw darowizne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy dane adresata sami wpisujemy gdzieś w banku. Czy np pokazujemy dane co dostaliśmy na e-mail A w banku już sami przetrwają tzw darowizne.


Jeśli chcecie zlecić przelew w okienku, to podajecue  te dane , które otrzymaliście od womenek. Nr konta -iban, adres i właściciela konta. A od razu mówię że w banku często żądają ogromnej prowizji, nawet 50-100 złotych. Lepiej zrobić przelew przez bankowość internetowa

----------


## Sensitive

Dzięki Ci bardzo. A nie wiesz albo niewiecie moze jakie są szansę ze Art nie dojdą wcale do odbiorcy. Wiem ze pewnie nie raz już było takie pytanie zapewne. Więc przepraszamy jak coś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.
Czy jeżeli na usg widać było dwa pęcherzyki, to jest możliwość że arthrotek zadziała np tylko na jeden a drugi będzie się nadal rozwijał? Czy zestaw z whw zadziała na oba pęcherzyki i w każdym przypadku? Czy zdazyło się aby zestaw z whw nie dotarł lub nie zadziałał? Zalezy mi na czasie aby załatwić sprawę. Jedna próba arthrotekiem prawdopodobnie się nie powiodła ale jeszcze muszę to potwierdzić w przyszłym tygodniu. Zastanawiam się nad drugim razem z arthrotekiem i zamówieniem zestawu. 
Proszę o pomoc i odpowiedź!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki Ci bardzo. A nie wiesz albo niewiecie moze jakie są szansę ze Art nie dojdą wcale do odbiorcy. Wiem ze pewnie nie raz już było takie pytanie zapewne. Więc przepraszamy jak coś.


Ale jaki art ? womenki nie wysyłają artu , tylko zestaw. Nie spotkałam się z przypadkiem, żeby ktoś nie dostał swojej paczki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.
> Czy jeżeli na usg widać było dwa pęcherzyki, to jest możliwość że arthrotek zadziała np tylko na jeden a drugi będzie się nadal rozwijał? Czy zestaw z whw zadziała na oba pęcherzyki i w każdym przypadku? Czy zdazyło się aby zestaw z whw nie dotarł lub nie zadziałał? Zalezy mi na czasie aby załatwić sprawę. Jedna próba arthrotekiem prawdopodobnie się nie powiodła ale jeszcze muszę to potwierdzić w przyszłym tygodniu. Zastanawiam się nad drugim razem z arthrotekiem i zamówieniem zestawu. 
> Proszę o pomoc i odpowiedź!!!


Zestaw nie umie liczyć, po prostu usuwa ciążę, i z bliźniaczą też sobie poradzi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw nie umie liczyć, po prostu usuwa ciążę, i z bliźniaczą też sobie poradzi


Czy lepiej zamówić zestaw z wow czy whw? Czy Ty lub ktoś inny tutaj może mi doradzić?

----------


## Sensitive

A i ostatnie pytanie. Czy po zrobieniu przelewu bankowego. Wystarczy wyslac womenonweb screen z potwierdzenia z banku ? Albo napiszcie jak to dokladniej najlepiej zrobic. Zeby wiedzieli ze to przelew z danej konsultacji. Pisze ze wystarczy screen.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy lepiej zamówić zestaw z wow czy whw? Czy Ty lub ktoś inny tutaj może mi doradzić?


obie organizacje wysyłają taki sam zestaw, WHW zbiera jednak lepsze opinie wśród kobiet za szybkość i sprawność działania, mają też możliwość przesłania przesyłki do wszystkich województw, w każde miejsce w kraju.

WOW z kolei wysyła tylko do niektórych województw, gdzie nie przechwytują przesyłek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A i ostatnie pytanie. Czy po zrobieniu przelewu bankowego. Wystarczy wyslac womenonweb screen z potwierdzenia z banku ? Albo napiszcie jak to dokladniej najlepiej zrobic. Zeby wiedzieli ze to przelew z danej konsultacji. Pisze ze wystarczy screen.


tak, wystarczy screen. W tytule przelewu będzie numer konsultacji, więc będą wiedziały  :Smile:

----------


## Mob

Cześć kobietki. Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotec z pewnego źródła , w necie tego dużo i dużo oszustów. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć kobietki. Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotec z pewnego źródła , w necie tego dużo i dużo oszustów. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


Oryginalnie zapakowany 2blistry-20 tabl. Oczywiście ulotka w środku.  Moge wyslac zdj z twoim imieniem data godzina... 
Moj mail: katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl
Telefon do mnie moge ci podac w mailu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalnie zapakowany 2blistry-20 tabl. Oczywiście ulotka w środku.  Moge wyslac zdj z twoim imieniem data godzina... 
> Moj mail: katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl
> Telefon do mnie moge ci podac w mailu.


A czy przesyłka że sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć kobietki. Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotec z pewnego źródła , w necie tego dużo i dużo oszustów. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.



Zostaw maila  :Smile:  zestaw 12 sztuk- 150 zł, całe opakowanie 200 + 20 wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata. Mogę wysłać dowolne zdjęcia z data, godzina itp. W razie pytań na każde odpowiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,
Ja już jestem po wszystkim. Był przy mnie mój chłopak który mnie wspierał i dodawał sił. Nie było to przyjemne ale nic z czym sobie nie poradzicie! Bardzo ważne jest mieć kogoś kto będzie przy was jak weźmiecie tabletki. 
Mogę polecic tego pana z:
odsprzedam.arth@op.pl 
Tabletki kosztowały 130 zł przyszły po 2 dniach pocztą. Miałam możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą wiec widziałam za co płace.
Dominika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie wrocilam ze szpitala,bo mialam robione lyzeczkowanie..Dziewczyny zostalo mi 8 tabletek,a kupowane byly na recepte w aptece jesli ktoras jest chetna to oddam za darmo.


Jestem chętna. anna.anna138@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od womenek: 9 tabl. (300zł) - zapakowane tak jak one wysłały. E-mail: anetamagdagabriel@gmail.com, 537100579. zdj. na tel. lub e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od womenek: 9 tabl. (300zł) - zapakowane tak jak one wysłały. E-mail: anetamagdagabriel@gmail.com, 537100579. zdj. na tel. lub e-mail


 A-Kare. Zestaw zawiera 1 tabletkę mifepristone 200mg oraz 8 tabletek misoprostolu 200 mg. Opakowanie jest oryginalne, pochodzi z Women on Web. Data ważności wrzesień 2018.
Sprzedam za 300 zł- cena zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć kobietki. Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotec z pewnego źródła , w necie tego dużo i dużo oszustów. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


Pisz smiało do 
odsprzedam.arth@op.pl

Wysle Ci zdjecie z data, napisem medyczka lub twoim nickiem na dowód ze tabletki faktycznie ma :Smile: 
Sprawdzone źródło! Naprawde!
Zawsze mozesz wziac za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata i masz wtedy 100% pewnosc!

Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są problemy z przesyłkami z womenonweb. Celnicy przechwytują paczki i tabletki nie docieraja do dziewczyn... 
Pieprzony Pisowski ciemnogród. Aborcja farmakologiczna powinna być legalna! I żadne kobiety po menopauzie i starzy kawalerowie z ław sejmowych nie powinni decydowac o życiu kobiety...
Dobrze ze jest to forum. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na przesyłki z niepewnych żródeł.
Zawsze bierzcie z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci.
W razie czego dajcie maila to pomoge mam pewne zrodlo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Są problemy z przesyłkami z womenonweb. Celnicy przechwytują paczki i tabletki nie docieraja do dziewczyn...


Celnicy zawsze przechwytywali przesyłki w niebezpiecznych województwach, to nic nowego, tam po prostu womenki nie wysyłają. Dziewczyny zamawiają przesyłki do bezpiecznych województw, lub od WHW (womenhelp.org) - one moga wysłać przesyłkę z ominięciem celników

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć kobietki. Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotec z pewnego źródła , w necie tego dużo i dużo oszustów. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


 Odsprzedam.  Zadzwoń lub napisz sms : 601 842 226

----------


## Pomocy321

Czesc dziewczyny, pisze tu bo jestem z tym kompletnie sama. Wzielam art wczorwj wieczorem 4szt pod jezyk i tak trzy razy co trzy godz. Pojawila sie krew i ból żołądka, lekka gorączka. Rano wstalam i znowu wzięłam, ale nadal nic to wzielam jeszcze raz i co dalej ? Zostalo mi 8 tabl. Co mam dalej robic ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny, pisze tu bo jestem z tym kompletnie sama. Wzielam art wczorwj wieczorem 4szt pod jezyk i tak trzy razy co trzy godz. Pojawila sie krew i ból żołądka, lekka gorączka. Rano wstalam i znowu wzięłam, ale nadal nic to wzielam jeszcze raz i co dalej ? Zostalo mi 8 tabl. Co mam dalej robic ?


Krwawisz w ogóle? Który to tydzień?

----------


## Pomocy321

> Krwawisz w ogóle? Który to tydzień?


Krwawie, nie jakos obficie ale jak na miesiaczke. To siódmy tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawie, nie jakos obficie ale jak na miesiaczke. To siódmy tydz


Takie krwawienie to dobry objaw. Teraz trzeba zrobić badania, żeby się przekonać, czy się udało. Najlepiej dwa razy beta HCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu.

----------


## Pomocy321

> Takie krwawienie to dobry objaw. Teraz trzeba zrobić badania, żeby się przekonać, czy się udało. Najlepiej dwa razy beta HCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu.


Tylko ze ja nie czułam żeby ze mne cos wypadło. Tylko to krwawienie. Jezeli zarodek by wyleciał to myślę ze bym sie zorientowala  :Frown:  nie wiem czy brac jescze art ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko ze ja nie czułam żeby ze mne cos wypadło. Tylko to krwawienie. Jezeli zarodek by wyleciał to myślę ze bym sie zorientowala  nie wiem czy brac jescze art ?


A żadnych skrzepów nie było? Zarodek w tak wczesnej ciąży jest bardzo mały i łatwo go przeoczyć. Bezsensem jest brać kolejne tabletki, najpierw trzeba sprawdzić co zz ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A żadnych skrzepów nie było? Zarodek w tak wczesnej ciąży jest bardzo mały i łatwo go przeoczyć. Bezsensem jest brać kolejne tabletki, najpierw trzeba sprawdzić co zz ciążą.


Nie prawda... Jesli bralas taka ilosc i bylo tylko krwawienie tzn ze się nie udało.  Gdyby sie udalo wylatywalyby skrzepy i zarodek( taka galareta, zlepek tkanek) i to sie czuje. Wiec nie sluchaj takich glupot. Pójdziesz zrobić bete 1 raz potem drugi wyjdzie ze ciaza jest ( bo nic nie wypadlo) i bedzie juz 8 albo 9 tydzien. 
Ps . nie wiem kim jesteś ale czemu zle radzisz tej dziewczynie ? Logiczne ze w 7 tyg czuc jak wypada to cos. Skrzepy tez musza isc. Jesli bylo samo krwawieni logiczne ze sie nie udalo a skoro krwawienie bylo tzn ze plod moze byc juz uszkodzony. Dziewczyna sie boi prosi o pomoc więc jejnie sciemniaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest ktoś z okolic Opola? Szukam arthrotec na sprzedaż.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda... Jesli bralas taka ilosc i bylo tylko krwawienie tzn ze się nie udało.  Gdyby sie udalo wylatywalyby skrzepy i zarodek( taka galareta, zlepek tkanek) i to sie czuje. Wiec nie sluchaj takich glupot. Pójdziesz zrobić bete 1 raz potem drugi wyjdzie ze ciaza jest ( bo nic nie wypadlo) i bedzie juz 8 albo 9 tydzien. 
> Ps . nie wiem kim jesteś ale czemu zle radzisz tej dziewczynie ? Logiczne ze w 7 tyg czuc jak wypada to cos. Skrzepy tez musza isc. Jesli bylo samo krwawieni logiczne ze sie nie udalo a skoro krwawienie bylo tzn ze plod moze byc juz uszkodzony. Dziewczyna sie boi prosi o pomoc więc jejnie sciemniaj


U mnie w 4bylo czuc jak wylecialo a co dopiero w 7...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda... Jesli bralas taka ilosc i bylo tylko krwawienie tzn ze się nie udało.  Gdyby sie udalo wylatywalyby skrzepy i zarodek( taka galareta, zlepek tkanek) i to sie czuje. Wiec nie sluchaj takich glupot. Pójdziesz zrobić bete 1 raz potem drugi wyjdzie ze ciaza jest ( bo nic nie wypadlo) i bedzie juz 8 albo 9 tydzien. 
> Ps . nie wiem kim jesteś ale czemu zle radzisz tej dziewczynie ? Logiczne ze w 7 tyg czuc jak wypada to cos. Skrzepy tez musza isc. Jesli bylo samo krwawieni logiczne ze sie nie udalo a skoro krwawienie bylo tzn ze plod moze byc juz uszkodzony. Dziewczyna sie boi prosi o pomoc więc jejnie sciemniaj


nigdzie nie napisałam "super udało się! możesz się cieszyć!" Napisałam, że krwawienie to dobry objaw, bo znak, ze śluzówka zaczęła się odklejać i jest usuwana z macicy. Razem z nią mógł wylecieć zarodek, ale nie musiał. Dlatego wysyłam ją na badania, żeby nie faszerowała się niepotrzebnie tabletkami, zanim nie sprawdzi, może pęcherzyk się odkleił i ciąża została przerwana. Kolejną akcję zdąży wykonać, ma na to co najmniej pięć tygodni. Ja wiem, ze Wy najchętniej sprzedałybyście jej jeszcze ze dwa albo trzy opakowania Arthroteku, kasa, misiu, kasa !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mialam podobnie jak moja poprzedniczka krew leciała razem ze skrzepami calkiem sporo tych skrzepow i wylecialo takie podłużne cos jakby glut (wybaczcie za słownictwo ale nie wiem jak to inaczej nazwac) silne skurcze zaraz po wzieciu art. Jestem w4tyg wiec nie wiem czy sie udalo czy nie. Ciezko powiedzieć czy byl to zarodek czy tylko duzy skrzep. Jak myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nigdzie nie napisałam "super udało się! możesz się cieszyć!" Napisałam, że krwawienie to dobry objaw, bo znak, ze śluzówka zaczęła się odklejać i jest usuwana z macicy. Razem z nią mógł wylecieć zarodek, ale nie musiał. Dlatego wysyłam ją na badania, żeby nie faszerowała się niepotrzebnie tabletkami, zanim nie sprawdzi, może pęcherzyk się odkleił i ciąża została przerwana. Kolejną akcję zdąży wykonać, ma na to co najmniej pięć tygodni. Ja wiem, ze Wy najchętniej sprzedałybyście jej jeszcze ze dwa albo trzy opakowania Arthroteku, kasa, misiu, kasa !


Ty jestes jakas nawiedzona...ja jej nic do sprzedania nie proponuje przeciez. Kazda z nas udana akcje opisze tak samo - krew , skrzepy i to cos wypadajace. Czy to 4 czy 7 czy 10tydz jest tak samo ! I przestan cisnac glupoty ze moga do 12tyg to robic ! Chcesz je do krwotoku doprowadzic ? Beda sie w 12 tyg faszerowac lekami... Od 14 tyg juz mozna ruchy czuc- ja w ciazy od 15 czulam ! Nie udalo jej sie . i ti jej sprawa co dalej z tym zrobi ale przestan sie wymadrzac jak gowno wiesz. Bo w koncu twoje mądrości komus krzywde zrobia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mialam podobnie jak moja poprzedniczka krew leciała razem ze skrzepami calkiem sporo tych skrzepow i wylecialo takie podłużne cos jakby glut (wybaczcie za słownictwo ale nie wiem jak to inaczej nazwac) silne skurcze zaraz po wzieciu art. Jestem w4tyg wiec nie wiem czy sie udalo czy nie. Ciezko powiedzieć czy byl to zarodek czy tylko duzy skrzep. Jak myslicie?


Jest duża szansa że się udało, ale tak samo trzeba to potwierdzić badaniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty jestes jakas nawiedzona...ja jej nic do sprzedania nie proponuje przeciez. Kazda z nas udana akcje opisze tak samo - krew , skrzepy i to cos wypadajace. Czy to 4 czy 7 czy 10tydz jest tak samo ! I przestan cisnac glupoty ze moga do 12tyg to robic ! Chcesz je do krwotoku doprowadzic ? Beda sie w 12 tyg faszerowac lekami... Od 14 tyg juz mozna ruchy czuc- ja w ciazy od 15 czulam ! Nie udalo jej sie . i ti jej sprawa co dalej z tym zrobi ale przestan sie wymadrzac jak gowno wiesz. Bo w koncu twoje mądrości komus krzywde zrobia


Naprawdę jesteś żałosna z tym swoim hejtem na mnie. Wiem jak wygląda aborcja w wysokim tygodniu, bo sama ja robiłam. A o tym że aborcję farmakologiczna można wykonać spokojnie do 12 tc , piszą nawet WOW na swojej stronie :
h ttps://w w w .womenonweb.org/pl/page/528/in-collection/6902/how-many-weeks-into-your-pregnancy-can-you-do-a-medical-abortion

----------


## Pomocy321

> Nie prawda... Jesli bralas taka ilosc i bylo tylko krwawienie tzn ze się nie udało.  Gdyby sie udalo wylatywalyby skrzepy i zarodek( taka galareta, zlepek tkanek) i to sie czuje. Wiec nie sluchaj takich glupot. Pójdziesz zrobić bete 1 raz potem drugi wyjdzie ze ciaza jest ( bo nic nie wypadlo) i bedzie juz 8 albo 9 tydzien. 
> Ps . nie wiem kim jesteś ale czemu zle radzisz tej dziewczynie ? Logiczne ze w 7 tyg czuc jak wypada to cos. Skrzepy tez musza isc. Jesli bylo samo krwawieni logiczne ze sie nie udalo a skoro krwawienie bylo tzn ze plod moze byc juz uszkodzony. Dziewczyna sie boi prosi o pomoc więc jejnie sciemniaj


To co mam zrobic ? Wziąść jeszcze te 8tabl ? Czy to juz nic nie da ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest duża szansa że się udało, ale tak samo trzeba to potwierdzić badaniami.


   dzieki za dodanie otuchy, ide w tyg do gin potwierdzic jak wyglada sytuacja. Mam nadzieje ze bedzie po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co mam zrobic ? Wziąść jeszcze te 8tabl ? Czy to juz nic nie da ?


Rób co chcesz . Masz chyba swój rozum i możesz wyciągnąć wnioski z tych postów.

----------


## Pomocy321

> Rób co chcesz . Masz chyba swój rozum i możesz wyciągnąć wnioski z tych postów.


Pytam dziewczyn które były w podobnej sytuacji i mogą mi cos doradzic. Za takie mądrości dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytam dziewczyn które były w podobnej sytuacji i mogą mi cos doradzic. Za takie mądrości dziękuję


Przecież dostalas porady. masz trzy wyjścia 1. Zbadać się. 2. Brać dalej tabletki 3. Nic nie robić, może się coś urodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny które już są 'po' .. czy po wszystkim wizyta w szpitalu jest konieczna ? Czy któraś z was poradzila sobie z tym bez łyżeczkowania ?


ja jestem po i nie byla konieczna wizyta bylam u ginekologa i powiedzial ze wszystko
 w pozadku .

----------


## Sloneczko24

> ja jestem po i nie byla konieczna wizyta bylam u ginekologa i powiedzial ze wszystko
>  w pozadku .


A w którym tyg byłaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam dzis tabletki 3dawki  miałam biegunkę  krwawienie  o 18  na podpasce miałam coś zgrubialego czerwonego około 3-4cm zastanawia mnie czy to na pewno płód czy tylko skrzepy? Powinnam iść jeszcze na usg? Byłam w 5tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały mi 8tabletek  Artrotec Forte 80zł + wysyłka 
Email: mrrau@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 20tabletek 150zl Artrotec Forte zostały mi po dzisiejszej "kuracji"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam dzis tabletki 3dawki  miałam biegunkę  krwawienie  o 18  na podpasce miałam coś zgrubialego czerwonego około 3-4cm zastanawia mnie czy to na pewno płód czy tylko skrzepy? Powinnam iść jeszcze na usg? Byłam w 5tygodniu


Wydaje mi sie ze to skrzep bo gdyby bylo inaczej to bys poznała. I 4cm w piątym tyg to chyba duzo jak na zarodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## oau

mam pytanie, wzielam wczoraj 4 x 3 dawki art na poronienie,pod jezyk ,dzisiaj 4 x 3 dawki pochwy i z ostatnia dawka 4 pod jezyk i nic ,szosty tydz ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pytanie, wzielam wczoraj 4 x 3 dawki art na poronienie,pod jezyk ,dzisiaj 4 x 3 dawki pochwy i z ostatnia dawka 4 pod jezyk i nic ,szosty tydz ciazy


 
Ja tak samo i wyszedł mi chyba  płód nie wiem sama było takie  zgrubiałe  na 3-4cm.. :-(  iść jeszcze na usg?

----------


## oau

> A-Kare. Zestaw zawiera 1 tabletkę mifepristone 200mg oraz 8 tabletek misoprostolu 200 mg. Opakowanie jest oryginalne, pochodzi z Women on Web. Data ważności wrzesień 2018.
> Sprzedam za 300 zł- cena zakupu


chcialabym to kupic,prosze podaj email

----------


## oau

> Ja tak samo i wyszedł mi chyba  płód nie wiem sama było takie  zgrubiałe  na 3-4cm.. :-(  iść jeszcze na usg?


zrob test ciazowy po 3h od ost tabl ,pokaze.u mnie cisza, po jakim czasie astapilo krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrob test ciazowy po 3h od ost tabl ,pokaze.u mnie cisza, po jakim czasie astapilo krwawienie?


Nie ma sensu robić testu ciążowego zaraz po braniu tabletek, bo zawsze wyjdą dwie kreski. Hormon ciążowy krąży w organizmie nawet do dwóch , trzech tygodni po poronieniu i test wychodzi fałszywie dodatni . I jeszcze jedno -płód jest od 12 tc, to co Wam wypada to może być pęcherzyk albo zarodek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tak samo i wyszedł mi chyba  płód nie wiem sama było takie  zgrubiałe  na 3-4cm.. :-(  iść jeszcze na usg?


Koniecznie. Nie będziesz chyba trwać w niewiedzy  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny po paru dniach brania arthrocetu wczoraj dopiero zaczelam krwawic i dosc mocno a zwlaszcza przy sikaniu byla ciemno czerwona krew plus skrzepy ale niewiem czy poronilam bo dzisiaj lekkie a wrecz malo co plamie brzuch mam ciagle twardy i wydety czy to moze oznaczac ze nie poronilam a i jest to 6tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny po paru dniach brania arthrocetu wczoraj dopiero zaczelam krwawic i dosc mocno a zwlaszcza przy sikaniu byla ciemno czerwona krew plus skrzepy ale niewiem czy poronilam bo dzisiaj lekkie a wrecz malo co plamie brzuch mam ciagle twardy i wydety czy to moze oznaczac ze nie poronilam a i jest to 6tydzien


Tu można tylko zgadywać. Mhsusz wykonać badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale czy to normalne zeby krwawic tylko w dniu poronienia a na drugi dzien malo co widoczne plamienia

----------


## Proszęopomoc

Jakis czas temu oglaszala sie tu dziewczyna która chciala oddac za darmo kilka tabl Art. ma ktoś kontakt ? Albo moze jest jakaś inna dziewczyna która odda ? Przyjme nawet po dwie sztuki. Albo kupie paczke ale w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem teraz w trudnej sytuacji finansowej. Jestem po jednej nie udanej próbie z Art ale sie nie powiodło a krew była wiec płód jest zapewne uszkodzony wiec musze sprobowac jeszcze raz. Jest tu ktos kto mógł by mi pomóc ? Proszę  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakis czas temu oglaszala sie tu dziewczyna która chciala oddac za darmo kilka tabl Art. ma ktoś kontakt ? Albo moze jest jakaś inna dziewczyna która odda ? Przyjme nawet po dwie sztuki. Albo kupie paczke ale w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem teraz w trudnej sytuacji finansowej. Jestem po jednej nie udanej próbie z Art ale sie nie powiodło a krew była wiec płód jest zapewne uszkodzony wiec musze sprobowac jeszcze raz. Jest tu ktos kto mógł by mi pomóc ? Proszę




Hej ja mam 8 sztuk do oddania za darmo..Mi wystarczyło 12 sztuk krwawiłam słabo po 1 dawce,ale po 2 już na całego i cały czas wylatywały ze mnie skrzepy natomiast po 3 wszystko ładnie się oczyszczało,ale i tak nie uniknęłam łyżeczkowania..Pojechałam dwa dni pózniej do szpitala o 1 w nocy,bo chciałam wiedzieć,że nic mi nie jest i prawidłowo się oczyszczam..Lekarz nie pytał mnie jak to się stało itp..Interesowało go tylko, to który to tydzień ciąży.Dziewczyny nikt nie jest w stanie wam udowodnić czy poronienie było samoistne czy nie,a więc jeśli nie jesteście pewne czy wszystko przebiegło dobrze,to wybierzcie się na izbę przyjęć wieczorem tam zrobią wam za darmo badanie ginekologiczne i usg..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja mam 8 sztuk do oddania za darmo..Mi wystarczyło 12 sztuk krwawiłam słabo po 1 dawce,ale po 2 już na całego i cały czas wylatywały ze mnie skrzepy natomiast po 3 wszystko ładnie się oczyszczało,ale i tak nie uniknęłam łyżeczkowania..Pojechałam dwa dni pózniej do szpitala o 1 w nocy,bo chciałam wiedzieć,że nic mi nie jest i prawidłowo się oczyszczam..Lekarz nie pytał mnie jak to się stało itp..Interesowało go tylko, to który to tydzień ciąży.Dziewczyny nikt nie jest w stanie wam udowodnić czy poronienie było samoistne czy nie,a więc jeśli nie jesteście pewne czy wszystko przebiegło dobrze,to wybierzcie się na izbę przyjęć wieczorem tam zrobią wam za darmo badanie ginekologiczne i usg..


Chetnie przyjme te 8 sztuk podaj prosze mr lub maila. Beata

----------


## Proszęopomoc

> Hej ja mam 8 sztuk do oddania za darmo..Mi wystarczyło 12 sztuk krwawiłam słabo po 1 dawce,ale po 2 już na całego i cały czas wylatywały ze mnie skrzepy natomiast po 3 wszystko ładnie się oczyszczało,ale i tak nie uniknęłam łyżeczkowania..Pojechałam dwa dni pózniej do szpitala o 1 w nocy,bo chciałam wiedzieć,że nic mi nie jest i prawidłowo się oczyszczam..Lekarz nie pytał mnie jak to się stało itp..Interesowało go tylko, to który to tydzień ciąży.Dziewczyny nikt nie jest w stanie wam udowodnić czy poronienie było samoistne czy nie,a więc jeśli nie jesteście pewne czy wszystko przebiegło dobrze,to wybierzcie się na izbę przyjęć wieczorem tam zrobią wam za darmo badanie ginekologiczne i usg..


Napisz do mnie marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Proszęopomoc

> Chetnie przyjme te 8 sztuk podaj prosze mr lub maila. Beata


To ja prosilam pierwsza

----------


## Proszęopomoc

To Ja prosiłam dziewczyny pierwsza o pomoc, i to na moją prośbę odpowiedziala ta dziewczyna. Wiec prosze odezwij się, bo mam tez kilka pytan. marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Proszęopomoc

> Jakis czas temu oglaszala sie tu dziewczyna która chciala oddac za darmo kilka tabl Art. ma ktoś kontakt ? Albo moze jest jakaś inna dziewczyna która odda ? Przyjme nawet po dwie sztuki. Albo kupie paczke ale w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem teraz w trudnej sytuacji finansowej. Jestem po jednej nie udanej próbie z Art ale sie nie powiodło a krew była wiec płód jest zapewne uszkodzony wiec musze sprobowac jeszcze raz. Jest tu ktos kto mógł by mi pomóc ? Proszę


Jeżeli jest jeszcze jakas dziewczyna która mogła by mi pomóc to prosze piszcie do mnie marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczorsj wzięłam 3dawki wylecialo to ze  mnie  ale dzis jiz nie mam krwawienia. To dobrze? Kiedy mogę dostać okresu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już po...Zestaw dopiero do mnie dotarł i byłoby za późno.Odsprzedam go za 500zł.Przesyłka za pobraniem,ja pokryam koszt wysyłki.Mogę wysłać zdjęcia na meila.Kontakt:Maksf@t.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczorsj wzięłam 3dawki wylecialo to ze  mnie  ale dzis jiz nie mam krwawienia. To dobrze? Kiedy mogę dostać okresu?


Każda z nas przechodzi to inaczej, dla pewnosci poszła bym do lekarza na usg na twoim miejscu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczorsj wzięłam 3dawki wylecialo to ze  mnie  ale dzis jiz nie mam krwawienia. To dobrze? Kiedy mogę dostać okresu?


Okres zazwyczaj  pojawia się po 4-6 tyg.Możesz jeszcze zacząć krawiec po poronieniu.Ja też miałam dzień przerwy i po 2dniach zaczęłam krwawic przez 10dni.Zrób sobie bete z krwi po tyg.i powtórz na drugi dzień,zobaczysz czy się udało.Testy z moczu często jeszcze przez 3 tyg.po poronieniu pokazują pozytywny wynik.Dlatego pewniej jest zrobić bete z krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po...Zestaw dopiero do mnie dotarł i byłoby za późno.Odsprzedam go za 500zł.Przesyłka za pobraniem,ja pokryam koszt wysyłki.Mogę wysłać zdjęcia na meila.Kontakt:Maksf@t.pl


To ile szedł ? Dwa miesiące? I czemu tak drogo, skoro darowizna wynosi 300-350 zł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ile szedł ? Dwa miesiące? I czemu tak drogo, skoro darowizna wynosi 300-350 zł?


Tez sie załapałam za głowę jak zobaczyłam tą cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez sie załapałam za głowę jak zobaczyłam tą cenę.


Jak ktoś placi 90e to jest 400zl . i jesli wystawia za 500 to jest jego sprawa. Ludzie nie pasuje to nie kupujcie ceny komentowac nie musicie... Niech sb nawet za 600 wystawi.  Ktos bd chcial kupic oryginał bez czekania kilka tyg to kupi nie wasz portfel i po co sie wtracacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro sra pieniędzmi i płaci 90 euro, podczas gdy darowizna wynosi
 75-80 euro, to jego sprawa. Ale jak bezczelnie dolicza 200 zł bo chce
 na dziewczynach zarobić to bezczelność. A i jeszcze ściema, że szedł za długo. Po dwóch tygodniach już womenki by jej kolejny wysłały, gdyby pierwszy poczta zzgubila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro sra pieniędzmi i płaci 90 euro, podczas gdy darowizna wynosi
>  75-80 euro, to jego sprawa. Ale jak bezczelnie dolicza 200 zł bo chce
>  na dziewczynach zarobić to bezczelność. A i jeszcze ściema, że szedł za długo. Po dwóch tygodniach już womenki by jej kolejny wysłały, gdyby pierwszy poczta zzgubila.


Twoja sprawa? Raczej nie. To nie komentuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoja sprawa? Raczej nie. To nie komentuj


Jestem na forum, komentuję, co mi się podoba  :Big Grin:  zabroń mi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem na forum, komentuję, co mi się podoba  zabroń mi


To kup kilka paczek arthri cytotecu lub zestawów i oddawaj za darmo przemadrzala nadeta krowo  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam tabletki w srode, pisałam wam że w piątek beta wynosiła 139tys. Dzisiaj beta to 20 890. Także wychodzi na to że się udało  :Wink:  za pierwszym razem. Polecam wam forum maszwybor.net bo dla dziewczyn które rzeczywiście mają problem tamto forum to niebo. Tutaj nie mam zamiaru już wchodzić, bo można tylko naczytac się wojen między sprzedawcami tabletek  :Wink:  życzę wam powodzenia w swoich akcjach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To kup kilka paczek arthri cytotecu lub zestawów i oddawaj za darmo przemadrzala nadeta krowo


No to się popisalas kulturą osobistą, nie ma co...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję najlepiej całe pudełko tych tabletek ma ktoś może do sprzedania ?? Wystarczyło by mi nawet 6 sztuk. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczorsj wzięłam 3dawki wylecialo to ze  mnie  ale dzis jiz nie mam krwawienia. To dobrze? Kiedy mogę dostać okresu?


Hmm
Ja tak samo mialam w sobote zaczelam krwawic skrzepy a w wczoraj male plamienia i dzisiaj troche mialam takie jak by uplawy maziste koloru jak kawa z mlekiem ale tez malo tego i piersi jeszcze bola i tez niewiem czy sie udalo czy nie a do lekarza musze czekac mimo ze prywatnie i daj znac czy tobie sie udalo pomimo takiego krwawienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmm
> Ja tak samo mialam w sobote zaczelam krwawic skrzepy a w wczoraj male plamienia i dzisiaj troche mialam takie jak by uplawy maziste koloru jak kawa z mlekiem ale tez malo tego i piersi jeszcze bola i tez niewiem czy sie udalo czy nie a do lekarza musze czekac mimo ze prywatnie i daj znac czy tobie sie udalo pomimo takiego krwawienia



No ja mam jeszcze małe krwawienie ale juz przechodzi mam nadzieję ze się udało 
Dziewic powiedzcie mi chodzi mi o kwestie religijne czy tak ciężki grzech może zostać rozgrzeszony czy któraś z Was się z tego spowiadala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję najlepiej całe pudełko tych tabletek ma ktoś może do sprzedania ?? Wystarczyło by mi nawet 6 sztuk. Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.


Napisz do mnie . katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 12 tabletek- 150 zł, 20 zł wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 200 zł całe opakowanie. 'Odłowy także odbiór osobisty Poznań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw 12 tabletek- 150 zł, 20 zł wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 200 zł całe opakowanie. 'Odłowy także odbiór osobisty Poznań.




*możliwy
Proszę o pozostawianie maili.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja mam jeszcze małe krwawienie ale juz przechodzi mam nadzieję ze się udało 
> Dziewic powiedzcie mi chodzi mi o kwestie religijne czy tak ciężki grzech może zostać rozgrzeszony czy któraś z Was się z tego spowiadala?


słyszałam, że to specjalny ksiądz musi być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro sra pieniędzmi i płaci 90 euro, podczas gdy darowizna wynosi
>  75-80 euro, to jego sprawa. Ale jak bezczelnie dolicza 200 zł bo chce
>  na dziewczynach zarobić to bezczelność. A i jeszcze ściema, że szedł za długo. Po dwóch tygodniach już womenki by jej kolejny wysłały, gdyby pierwszy poczta zzgubila.


Srasz, to Ty buzią! Nie stać Cię, to nie kupuj.Byłam w 9tc jak zamawiałam zestaw.I każdy dzień się liczył.Pożyczyłam pieniądze na zabieg, a za zestaw wpłaciłam 90euro, bo nie widziałam innej opcji.Nie dopowiadaj sobie historii do mojego ogloszenia.Jak widzę na poczcie, to są zainteresowani.Pozdrawiam i szanuj nasz język ojczysty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem
10-10-2016, 15:31 #16883
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Tabletki porone cytotec czysty misoprostol
ne cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911
MARZENA SMS tabletki

To jest moje ogłoszenie i nie mam żadnych komentarzy pozytywnych czy negatywnych bo sobie ich nie wpisuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> słyszałam, że to specjalny ksiądz musi być


To jest grzech śmiertelny, to dziecko zaistniało już dla Boga. Powoli kończy się Rok Miłosierdzia ogłoszony przez papieża Franciszka i zezwolił on w tym roku wszystkim księżom odpuszczać grzech zabójstwa dziecka nienarodzonego. Śpiesz się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem
> 10-10-2016, 15:31 #16883
> Nie zarejestrowany
> Guest
> Tabletki porone cytotec czysty misoprostol
> ne cytotec
> Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%
> 
> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata
> ...


Wyżej ktoś sprzedaje zestaw poronny od WOW za 500zł i są tu głosy że za drogo.W porównaniu do zestawu to masz bardzo wysoką cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyżej ktoś sprzedaje zestaw poronny od WOW za 500zł i są tu głosy że za drogo.W porównaniu do zestawu to masz bardzo wysoką cenę.


co z tego, jak naiwniaczki i tak kupują ? i to niektóre po kilka razy ? jakby nie było popytu, na pewno by obniżyła cenę. A tak, napisze ze 98% skuteczności, co jest bzdurą, bo przecież to to samo co Arthrotec, i kroi te biedne dziewczyny, które nie potrafią poczytać i wyciągnąć wniosków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> słyszałam, że to specjalny ksiądz musi być


Jeżeli chcesz porozmawiać, to możesz się z nami skontaktować poprzez czat: netporadnia.pl, mail: netporadnia.pl lu telefonicznie: 586 915 915.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 12 tabletek arthrotec w blistrze- 150 zł + 20 zł wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Możliwy odbiorowi sty w Poznaniu. Proszę o podawanie maili  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co z tego, jak naiwniaczki i tak kupują ? i to niektóre po kilka razy ? jakby nie było popytu, na pewno by obniżyła cenę. A tak, napisze ze 98% skuteczności, co jest bzdurą, bo przecież to to samo co Arthrotec, i kroi te biedne dziewczyny, które nie potrafią poczytać i wyciągnąć wniosków


Wolalabym zamiast 12tabl cytotecu za 450zl kupiv w tej samej cenie 2paczki Arthrotecu i miec 40tabl za 400zl . a sklad maja taki sam. 
Dziewczyny po co wy kupujecie ten cytotec...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja naprawdę nie mam problemu ze sprzedażą cytotecu drogi ale oryginalny miałam kilka kobiet które zaplacily 500 zł za tabletki w woreczku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest dopiero zwykle chamstwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja naprawdę nie mam problemu ze sprzedażą cytotecu drogi ale oryginalny miałam kilka kobiet które zaplacily 500 zł za tabletki w woreczku


Co to za słowo"oryginalny" ?? Po co go używasz ? Czy to Cytotec czy Arthrotek , w jednym i w drugim misoprostol jest taki sam, nie ma go "bardziej"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedyne co PiS mógłby wprowadzić, to ciężkie kary więzienia za taki bezczelny handel. W sumie to już jest karalne, ale jak widać , nikt tego nie egzekwuje. Że też was nie parza te pieniądze zdobyte na ludzkim cierpieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 20tabletek 150zl Artrotec Forte zostały mi po dzisiejszej "kuracji"


Możesz podać jakieś namiary?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedyne co PiS mógłby wprowadzić, to ciężkie kary więzienia za taki bezczelny handel. W sumie to już jest karalne, ale jak widać , nikt tego nie egzekwuje. Że też was nie parza te pieniądze zdobyte na ludzkim cierpieniu.


Ale zobacz w ogóle, że się nie boją? Przecież tyle już bylo słychać, że zamykają tych handlujących, a tu i numery podają i maile i wszystko... podziwiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam .
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Patrzcie jaki artykul znalazlam.... Wklejam najciejawsze fragmenty : 

Od jakiegoś czasu w sieci funkcjonuje strona womenonweb.org, na której można przeczytać:



"Przy aborcji medycznej wykorzystuje się leki, aby bez chirurgicznej interwencji spowodować przerwanie wczesnej ciąży do 9. tygodnia. Najbezpieczniejszy i najbardziej skuteczny rodzaj medycznej aborcji wymaga użycia dwóch leków. Lekarstwa te, zwane Mifepristone (znane także jako ***, RU, Mifeprex, tabletka aborcyjna lub ***) oraz *** (znane także jako Cytotec, ***, Oxaprost, Cyprostol, Cyprostoll lub Misotrol), wywołują spontaniczne wydalenie ciąży z macicy".



Postępowanie wyjaśniające w sprawie internetowej strony womenonweb.org zostało wszczęte w 2008 roku .
..............................



Nawet na wow się rzucaja...a wy dziewczyny przestancie straszyc sprzedawcow policja...zabiora wam wow doniesiecie na sprzedawcow i zostaniecie z problemem same....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Patrzcie jaki artykul znalazlam.... Wklejam najciejawsze fragmenty : 
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu w sieci funkcjonuje strona womenonweb.org, na której można przeczytać:
> 
> 
> 
> "Przy aborcji medycznej wykorzystuje się leki, aby bez chirurgicznej interwencji spowodować przerwanie wczesnej ciąży do 9. tygodnia. Najbezpieczniejszy i najbardziej skuteczny rodzaj medycznej aborcji wymaga użycia dwóch leków. Lekarstwa te, zwane Mifepristone (znane także jako ***, RU, Mifeprex, tabletka aborcyjna lub ***) oraz *** (znane także jako Cytotec, ***, Oxaprost, Cyprostol, Cyprostoll lub Misotrol), wywołują spontaniczne wydalenie ciąży z macicy".
> 
> 
> ...



Masz racje. Ja ogarnelam sobie art sama, bo mamy znajomych w aptece, ale nie każdy ma taka możliwość...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Patrzcie jaki artykul znalazlam.... Wklejam najciejawsze fragmenty : 
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu w sieci funkcjonuje strona womenonweb.org, na której można przeczytać:
> 
> 
> 
> "Przy aborcji medycznej wykorzystuje się leki, aby bez chirurgicznej interwencji spowodować przerwanie wczesnej ciąży do 9. tygodnia. Najbezpieczniejszy i najbardziej skuteczny rodzaj medycznej aborcji wymaga użycia dwóch leków. Lekarstwa te, zwane Mifepristone (znane także jako ***, RU, Mifeprex, tabletka aborcyjna lub ***) oraz *** (znane także jako Cytotec, ***, Oxaprost, Cyprostol, Cyprostoll lub Misotrol), wywołują spontaniczne wydalenie ciąży z macicy".
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahaha...ale pojechałas, jakiś artykulik sprzed ośmiu lat  :Big Grin:  i jak widzisz, nikt portalu nie zamknął przez ten czas, a nawet powstal drugi,bliźniaczy -whw . Polskie prawo nie ma tu nic do powiedzenia, bo womenki nie działają w Polsce  :Smile:

----------


## Proszęopomoc

> Jakis czas temu oglaszala sie tu dziewczyna która chciala oddac za darmo kilka tabl Art. ma ktoś kontakt ? Albo moze jest jakaś inna dziewczyna która odda ? Przyjme nawet po dwie sztuki. Albo kupie paczke ale w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem teraz w trudnej sytuacji finansowej. Jestem po jednej nie udanej próbie z Art ale sie nie powiodło a krew była wiec płód jest zapewne uszkodzony wiec musze sprobowac jeszcze raz. Jest tu ktos kto mógł by mi pomóc ? Proszę


Hej. Znajdzie sie jeszcze jakas dziewczyna której zostały jakies tabl Art ? Chodzi mi o osobne sztuki i zechciala by mi pomóc i oddac za darmo?. Mogą byc dwie czy cztery. Prosze odezwijcie sie marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Ola_Korczakowska

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec oryginalne. Odbiór tylko osobosty na terenie Warszawy. Wiecej informacji na e-mail. ola_korczakowska@wp.pl Cena za opakowanie (20 tabletek) oryginalne w opakowaniu z ulotkami cena : 300zł.
Proszę o kontakt dziewczyny bardzo potrzebujące.
Pozdrawiam,
Ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec oryginalne. Odbiór tylko osobosty na terenie Warszawy. Wiecej informacji na e-mail. ola_korczakowska@wp.pl Cena za opakowanie (20 tabletek) oryginalne w opakowaniu z ulotkami cena : 300zł.
> Proszę o kontakt dziewczyny bardzo potrzebujące.
> Pozdrawiam,
> Ola


    Piszecie,żeby nie komentować cen. Czasem jednak się nie da - 300 zł za Arthrotec to rozbój w biały dzień!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w 11 tc da radę jeszcze coś z tymi tabletkami zrobić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy w 11 tc da radę jeszcze coś z tymi tabletkami zrobić ?


Mozesz próbować. Jak się nie uda, płód może mieć wady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy w 11 tc da radę jeszcze coś z tymi tabletkami zrobić ?


Przeciez pisalyscie ze do 12 mozna a nawet do 15tego....szybko zmieniacie wersje....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez pisalyscie ze do 12 mozna a nawet do 15tego....szybko zmieniacie wersje....


Przecież nie napisałam, że nie można? napisałam, że może próbować, bo zakładam, że pyta o Arthrotec. Coś jeszcze wyjaśnić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież nie napisałam, że nie można? napisałam, że może próbować, bo zakładam, że pyta o Arthrotec. Coś jeszcze wyjaśnić ?


Tak mnie wukrwiasz dziewczyno ze masakra. Ty i twoje mongolskie teorie. Gowno wiesz a najwięcej sie udzielasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy w 11 tc da radę jeszcze coś z tymi tabletkami zrobić ?


Czy w 5 czy w 11 tyg może sie udac lub nie. To zależy od organizmu kobiety. Są przypadki gdzie w 12tyg kobieta przeszła przez to bez żadnego problemu a kobiecie w czwartym sie nie udało i musiala probowac drugi czy trzeci raz bo po pierwszym razie prawdopodobnie płód jest juz uszkodzony (nie w każdym przypadku ale w wiekszosci).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak mnie wukrwiasz dziewczyno ze masakra. Ty i twoje mongolskie teorie. Gowno wiesz a najwięcej sie udzielasz


Wyjasnij mi jedno, skąd ta zawiść do mnie.? Dziewczyna pyta, więc odpowiadam, przecież od tego jest forum. A nota bene jestem jedną z nielicznych odpowiadających na tym forum, bo reszta to albo hejty,albo handlarze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyjasnij mi jedno, skąd ta zawiść do mnie.? Dziewczyna pyta, więc odpowiadam, przecież od tego jest forum. A nota bene jestem jedną z nielicznych odpowiadających na tym forum, bo reszta to albo hejty,albo handlarze.


Skad? Jak juz ci pisałam mam to za sobą 2razy. W 4 i 9tc. I mimo ze mam większe dosw nie wymadrzam sie jak ty. A ty raz mowisz tak raz siak potem nie wiesz sama jak z tego wybranac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,  zostało mi do odsprzedania 12 sztuk tab. Arth. Kupiłam za 180 zł i za tyle chciałabym odsprzedać. Mi wystarczyła jedna dawka -  12 sztuk. Wzięłam najpierw 4 sztuki i po 3 godzinach kolejne 4 sztuki i wtedy zaczęłam krwawić. Byłam w 8 tygodniu. Po wzięciu 3 dawki wszystko zaczęło się  oczyszczać i poszły kolejne skrzepy. Krwawiłam 10 dni aż wszystko się oczyściło. Po 2 tygodniach zadzwoniłam do lekarza i powiedziałam że mam bardzo  duże krwawienie i skrzepy. Lekarz powiedział mi że to poronienie i raczej wszystko już poszło. Na wszelki wypadek kazał mi się zgłosić na dyżur do szpitala na czyszczenie. Byłam tam niecałą dobę i wyszłam następnego dnia. Nikt mnie o nic nie pytał. Dlatego nie bójcie się iść do szpitala tam bez problemu zrobią wam badanie usg i sprawdzą czy wszystko jest dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja usowalam w 12 tygodniu 
Udało mi się ale masakra męczyłam się 10 godz wzięłam 12 tabletek cytotecu 3x po 4 tabletki podaj mi swojego meila to dam ci namiary do kobiety od której kupiłam tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad? Jak juz ci pisałam mam to za sobą 2razy. W 4 i 9tc. I mimo ze mam większe dosw nie wymadrzam sie jak ty. A ty raz mowisz tak raz siak potem nie wiesz sama jak z tego wybranac


No tak, jeśli licytujemy się na ilość przebytych aborcji, mam tylko jedną w życiorysie, w 2013, robioną w 14 tc. Ale na co dzień wspieram dziewczyny na maszwybor.net, gdzie nikt mi nigdy nie powiedział (a mamy zarejestrowanych ponad 1000 użytkowniczek), że go wkurwiam, albo że mam "mongolskie" teorie. Przez trzy lata mojej bytności na forum towarzyszyłam dziewczynom w aborcjach od 4 do 15 tygodnia ciąży, wspierałam je podczas oczekiwania na przesyłkę, a także razem z nimi cieszyłam się podczas ich pierwszego okresu po akcji. Także wybacz, ale nie uważam się za kompletnego laika w tym temacie i pozwól, że dalej będę odpisywać dziewczynom, zgodnie ze swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem, a Tobie polecam mniej spiny, przecież gramy do jednej bramki, chcemy wspierać dziewczyny, tak jak kiedyś nas ktoś wspierał, czyż nie ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja usowalam w 12 tygodniu 
> Udało mi się ale masakra męczyłam się 10 godz wzięłam 12 tabletek cytotecu 3x po 4 tabletki podaj mi swojego meila to dam ci namiary do kobiety od której kupiłam tabletki


   Ja robiłam pod koniec 11, udało się, ale koszmaru jaki przeżyłam najgorszemu wrogowi nie życzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, jeśli licytujemy się na ilość przebytych aborcji, mam tylko jedną w życiorysie, w 2013, robioną w 14 tc. Ale na co dzień wspieram dziewczyny na maszwybor.net, gdzie nikt mi nigdy nie powiedział (a mamy zarejestrowanych ponad 1000 użytkowniczek), że go wkurwiam, albo że mam "mongolskie" teorie. Przez trzy lata mojej bytności na forum towarzyszyłam dziewczynom w aborcjach od 4 do 15 tygodnia ciąży, wspierałam je podczas oczekiwania na przesyłkę, a także razem z nimi cieszyłam się podczas ich pierwszego okresu po akcji. Także wybacz, ale nie uważam się za kompletnego laika w tym temacie i pozwól, że dalej będę odpisywać dziewczynom, zgodnie ze swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem, a Tobie polecam mniej spiny, przecież gramy do jednej bramki, chcemy wspierać dziewczyny, tak jak kiedyś nas ktoś wspierał, czyż nie ?


Uwierz mi ze pomoglam wielu dziewczyna. Ale ja caly czas mowie o tym ze za bardzo ingerujesz w ich zdrowie. Sa decyzje ktore musza podjąć same a my je tylko mozemy wesprzec. 
A jesli jedna z nich w 9 tc pisze ze chyba jej sie nie udalo i co ma zrobic a ty mowisz ze bete i moze poczekac spokojnie bo do 12tc ma czas a drugiej w 11 piszesz ze będzie zle i moze się nie udac albo urodzi kaleke to zastanow sie sama czy wszystko jest ok.... Bo ja sie zaczynam zastanawiać czy ty czytasz co piszesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwierz mi ze pomoglam wielu dziewczyna. Ale ja caly czas mowie o tym ze za bardzo ingerujesz w ich zdrowie. Sa decyzje ktore musza podjąć same a my je tylko mozemy wesprzec. 
> A jesli jedna z nich w 9 tc pisze ze chyba jej sie nie udalo i co ma zrobic a ty mowisz ze bete i moze poczekac spokojnie bo do 12tc ma czas a drugiej w 11 piszesz ze będzie zle i moze się nie udac albo urodzi kaleke to zastanow sie sama czy wszystko jest ok.... Bo ja sie zaczynam zastanawiać czy ty czytasz co piszesz.


uważam, że szukasz dziury w całym, w dodatku przeinaczając moje słowa  :Smile:  jak inaczej można potwierdzić powodzenie aborcji, niż robiąc betę lub USG ? I co innego można napisać dziewczynie, która chce brać Arthrotec w 11 tc ? wiadomo, że moze się nie udać, a że już za wiele czasu nie zostało, naprowadzam ją delikatnie, bo może się zastanowi, przeczyta i zamiast męczyć się z Arthrotekiem, zamówi zestaw i będzie miała problem z głowy ? Nie mogę jednak jej do niczego namawiać, wiec próbuję pokazywać jej plusy i minusy takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię 20 tabletek do 200 zł z potwierdzonego źrodła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uważam, że szukasz dziury w całym, w dodatku przeinaczając moje słowa  jak inaczej można potwierdzić powodzenie aborcji, niż robiąc betę lub USG ? I co innego można napisać dziewczynie, która chce brać Arthrotec w 11 tc ? wiadomo, że moze się nie udać, a że już za wiele czasu nie zostało, naprowadzam ją delikatnie, bo może się zastanowi, przeczyta i zamiast męczyć się z Arthrotekiem, zamówi zestaw i będzie miała problem z głowy ? Nie mogę jednak jej do niczego namawiać, wiec próbuję pokazywać jej plusy i minusy takiego rozwiązania.


Przeczytaj to jeszcze raz. Ty tak pisalas :
"  jesli jedna z nich w 9 tc pisze ze chyba jej sie nie udalo i co ma zrobic a ty mowisz ze bete i moze poczekac spokojnie bo do 12tc ma czas a drugiej w 11 piszesz ze będzie zle i moze się nie udac albo urodzi kaleke"
Ty masz tak rozbieżne zdanie. I bedr sie czepiac bo nie wiesz co piszesz. I wiesz ze zle robisz nie umiesz się nawet z tego wytłumaczyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupię 20 tabletek do 200 zł z potwierdzonego źrodła


   Odsprzedam za mnie niż 200 zł - zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeczytaj to jeszcze raz. Ty tak pisalas :
> "  jesli jedna z nich w 9 tc pisze ze chyba jej sie nie udalo i co ma zrobic a ty mowisz ze bete i moze poczekac spokojnie bo do 12tc ma czas a drugiej w 11 piszesz ze będzie zle i moze się nie udac albo urodzi kaleke"
> Ty masz tak rozbieżne zdanie. I bedr sie czepiac bo nie wiesz co piszesz. I wiesz ze zle robisz nie umiesz się nawet z tego wytłumaczyć


Wy nie macie nic lepszego do roboty ? Dziewczyny potrzebują tu pomocy i wsparcia a nie czytania waszych beznadZiejnych kłótni !! Ty pisałaś tak a ty pisałaś tak.... no kurwa ile Wy lat macie? Do piaskownicy poszły jak nie macie tu nic ciekawego do napisania . Buziaki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wy nie macie nic lepszego do roboty ? Dziewczyny potrzebują tu pomocy i wsparcia a nie czytania waszych beznadZiejnych kłótni !! Ty pisałaś tak a ty pisałaś tak.... no kurwa ile Wy lat macie? Do piaskownicy poszły jak nie macie tu nic ciekawego do napisania . Buziaki


    Dokładnie!!!! Albo wymieńcie się mailami i tak sobie dyskutujcie. Jedna lepsza od drugiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam. Dałam się wciągnąć w beznadziejną pyskowke. Już nie będę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis mija rok jak to zrobiłam. Jestem bogatsza o nowe doswiadczenia jak próba samobójcza, leczenie u psychiatry, psychoterapeutów i mocne leki przeciwdepresyjne. Straciłam sens zycia i pcham je z godziny na godzine i jedynym o czym marze to umrzeć i przytulić moje dziecko tam w innym świecie. Choćbym miała nie mieć pracy, mieszkać pod mostem lub wychowywać je sama to cofnęłabym czas gdybym tylko miała mozliwość. Codziennie modlę sie żeby żadna dziewczyna więcej nie zrobiła tego co ja, żeby Wasze dzieci żyły. Proszę dziewczyny to życie "po" jest gorsze niż Wam sie może wydawać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis mija rok jak to zrobiłam. Jestem bogatsza o nowe doswiadczenia jak próba samobójcza, leczenie u psychiatry, psychoterapeutów i mocne leki przeciwdepresyjne. Straciłam sens zycia i pcham je z godziny na godzine i jedynym o czym marze to umrzeć i przytulić moje dziecko tam w innym świecie. Choćbym miała nie mieć pracy, mieszkać pod mostem lub wychowywać je sama to cofnęłabym czas gdybym tylko miała mozliwość. Codziennie modlę sie żeby żadna dziewczyna więcej nie zrobiła tego co ja, żeby Wasze dzieci żyły. Proszę dziewczyny to życie "po" jest gorsze niż Wam sie może wydawać.


Kurczę w ogóle nie wiem o czym piszesz...moje życie po aborcji również się zmieniło ale..na lepsze  :Smile:  nie boję się już przyszłości, bo wiem, że niechciana ciąża to nie koniec świata, poświęcam czas ten dwojce dzieci, którą mam, nie muszę się martwić, za co wykarmie trzecie-niechciane, wiem że mam wybór, że moje życie jest w moich rękach  :Smile:  żyje pełnią życia :Smile:  a seks jaki dobry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis mija rok jak to zrobiłam. Jestem bogatsza o nowe doswiadczenia jak próba samobójcza, leczenie u psychiatry, psychoterapeutów i mocne leki przeciwdepresyjne. Straciłam sens zycia i pcham je z godziny na godzine i jedynym o czym marze to umrzeć i przytulić moje dziecko tam w innym świecie. Choćbym miała nie mieć pracy, mieszkać pod mostem lub wychowywać je sama to cofnęłabym czas gdybym tylko miała mozliwość. Codziennie modlę sie żeby żadna dziewczyna więcej nie zrobiła tego co ja, żeby Wasze dzieci żyły. Proszę dziewczyny to życie "po" jest gorsze niż Wam sie może wydawać.


Każda z nas przeżywa to inaczej. Ty zalujesz a inna jest zadowolona ze ma to za sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam, na szczęście mi już nie potrzebny arthotec, 20 tab. 
margaret468@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani WIKTORIA z adresu wiktoria.wikusia itd. i jeszcze innych bo dziala na kilku imionach i numerach a imie Ania jeszcze 
Sprzedaje FAŁSZYWE tabletki RU -  bez orginalnego opakowania, bez wytloczonych napisów nic. tlumaczy ze ma to z holandii i ktos jej to wynosi ze szpitala ( zastanawiam sie dlaczego nie w blistrze czy wyciete z blistra) 
Po rozmowie z dziewczynami z WHW - potwierdzaja ze tego typu tabletka JEST FAŁSZYWA!!!!!!!!!!
ja taka zamowielam i nawet jej nie polknelem bo sie balam ze mi jedynie zaszkodzi i nie wiadomo co wysyla. 

NIE DAJCIE SIE OSZUKAC NA TO RU!!! SCIAGA TYLKO KASE. ART MA ORGINALNY PRZYNAJMNIEJ.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani WIKTORIA z adresu wiktoria.wikusia itd. i jeszcze innych bo dziala na kilku imionach i numerach a imie Ania jeszcze 
> Sprzedaje FAŁSZYWE tabletki RU -  bez orginalnego opakowania, bez wytloczonych napisów nic. tlumaczy ze ma to z holandii i ktos jej to wynosi ze szpitala ( zastanawiam sie dlaczego nie w blistrze czy wyciete z blistra) 
> Po rozmowie z dziewczynami z WHW - potwierdzaja ze tego typu tabletka JEST FAŁSZYWA!!!!!!!!!!
> ja taka zamowielam i nawet jej nie polknelem bo sie balam ze mi jedynie zaszkodzi i nie wiadomo co wysyla. 
> 
> NIE DAJCIE SIE OSZUKAC NA TO RU!!! SCIAGA TYLKO KASE. ART MA ORGINALNY PRZYNAJMNIEJ.


Dziwne . bo sprzedaje sam arthrotec. Kiedys tez cytotec. Kolejne klotnie i zamieszanie sie szykuje. Zadrosc wszedzie zazdrośc o klienta. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani WIKTORIA z adresu wiktoria.wikusia itd. i jeszcze innych bo dziala na kilku imionach i numerach a imie Ania jeszcze 
> Sprzedaje FAŁSZYWE tabletki RU -  bez orginalnego opakowania, bez wytloczonych napisów nic. tlumaczy ze ma to z holandii i ktos jej to wynosi ze szpitala ( zastanawiam sie dlaczego nie w blistrze czy wyciete z blistra) 
> Po rozmowie z dziewczynami z WHW - potwierdzaja ze tego typu tabletka JEST FAŁSZYWA!!!!!!!!!!
> ja taka zamowielam i nawet jej nie polknelem bo sie balam ze mi jedynie zaszkodzi i nie wiadomo co wysyla. 
> 
> NIE DAJCIE SIE OSZUKAC NA TO RU!!! SCIAGA TYLKO KASE. ART MA ORGINALNY PRZYNAJMNIEJ.


Z holandii ze szpitala?? Haha. Słońce pani ania opisywala na forum twoj przypadek... Chcialas listek arthro a jak ci odmowila to ja wyzwalas od najgorszych... Ja tez niechcialam sprzedac listka bo paczke w całości sprzedaje to na mnie sie mscisz? Ok. Czego innego mozna sie spodziewac po nastolatce ktora co kilka miesięcy kupuje arthro w wiadomym celu. Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z holandii ze szpitala?? Haha. Słońce pani ania opisywala na forum twoj przypadek... Chcialas listek arthro a jak ci odmowila to ja wyzwalas od najgorszych... Ja tez niechcialam sprzedac listka bo paczke w całości sprzedaje to na mnie sie mscisz? Ok. Czego innego mozna sie spodziewac po nastolatce ktora co kilka miesięcy kupuje arthro w wiadomym celu. Wiktoria.



Myli sie Pani co do osoby i to bardzo, osobiscie mi Pani pomogła ale ostrzegam tu dziewczyny co do tabletek RU od Pani. Kazda z nas tu szuka uczciwych ludzi i wydaje niemalże ostanie pieniadze zeby sie w jakis sposob ratowac. Dlatego pomimo calej sypatii do Pani mowie o tych tabletkach bo sa niestety nie orginalne. I taka historie mi Pani przedstawila ze sa ze szpitala z holanddi i zawierzylam i kupilam. 

Pozdrawiam Ela

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żaden handlarz nie ma oryginalnego RU. 

wyjątkiem sa dziewczyny które mają oryginalny ,niewykorzystany zestaw, ale i tu trzeba wykazać się ogromną czujnością, bo handlarze są sprytni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myli sie Pani co do osoby i to bardzo, osobiscie mi Pani pomogła ale ostrzegam tu dziewczyny co do tabletek RU od Pani. Kazda z nas tu szuka uczciwych ludzi i wydaje niemalże ostanie pieniadze zeby sie w jakis sposob ratowac. Dlatego pomimo calej sypatii do Pani mowie o tych tabletkach bo sa niestety nie orginalne. I taka historie mi Pani przedstawila ze sa ze szpitala z holanddi i zawierzylam i kupilam. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Ela


Znam kazda dziewczyne ktora do mnie pisala i brala tabl. Zadnej eli sobie nie przypominam. Jakbyś miala jakies ale co do arthro albo cyto to bys pisala do mnie... Po co znow ten cyrk? Tak wam przeszkadza ze mam arthro na sprzedaż?  Tyle nienawiści co w was handlarze jeszcze nie widziałam. Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem handlarzem, ostrzegam jedynie dziewczyny zeby nie wydawały bez sensownie pieniędzy,nawet jeśli bym napisała ze mam wątpliwości co do ru to i jak by mnie pani przekonywała ze to prawdziwe.  Rozmawiałam z kobietami z whw i wow i potwierdziły jak ma wyglądać tabletka i ze ta jest nie oryginalna.  Kończę temat nie dziewięć sie ze nie kozę pani pamietać imienia skoro sama sie kilkoma przedstawia. Ania Wiktoria itd
Jak pisałam poprzednio art oryginał super ale ru nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakis czas temu oglaszala sie tu dziewczyna która chciala oddac za darmo kilka tabl Art. ma ktoś kontakt ? Albo moze jest jakaś inna dziewczyna która odda ? Przyjme nawet po dwie sztuki. Albo kupie paczke ale w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem teraz w trudnej sytuacji finansowej. Jestem po jednej nie udanej próbie z Art ale sie nie powiodło a krew była wiec płód jest zapewne uszkodzony wiec musze sprobowac jeszcze raz. Jest tu ktos kto mógł by mi pomóc ? Proszę


Dziewczyny którym zostaly jakies pojedyncze sztuki prosze pomóżcie mi. Mam 4art potrzebuje jeszcze przynajmniej 8. Błagam o pomoc marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem handlarzem, ostrzegam jedynie dziewczyny zeby nie wydawały bez sensownie pieniędzy,nawet jeśli bym napisała ze mam wątpliwości co do ru to i jak by mnie pani przekonywała ze to prawdziwe.  Rozmawiałam z kobietami z whw i wow i potwierdziły jak ma wyglądać tabletka i ze ta jest nie oryginalna.  Kończę temat nie dziewięć sie ze nie kozę pani pamietać imienia skoro sama sie kilkoma przedstawia. Ania Wiktoria itd
> Jak pisałam poprzednio art oryginał super ale ru nie


Sluchaj moja droga. Nadal mam do sprzedania arthrotec.  Jak najbardZiej oryginalny . takze nir wiem o co ci chodzi. Jakbys miala faktycZnie kiedys ze mna kontakt to bys wiedziala ze jestem wiktoria jak mam na nazwisko i ze mam jeden nr tel i 1maila....  Takze oskarzenia wyssane z palca. Zabawna sie juz robi ta nagonka na mnie. Tym bardziej ze sprzedaje orginalny arthrotec z ulotka wewnatrz . kontakt z dziewczynami mam caly czas nawet w nocy... Wiec nie będę sie wkurzac i przejmowac bezsensownymi wpisami  :Wink:  a jak ktos szuka arthro-  575 823 497 lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje tego leku.  Gdzie można go zdobyć? I ile kosztuje? Proszę odpowiedź na
aga.da@o2.pl z góry dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 tabletek arth- 150 zł, a całe opakowanie- 200 zł  :Smile:  przesyłka 20 zł zawsze z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zapłatą. W razie pytań- doradzę. Proszę o pozostawianie maili. Możliwy taksę odbiór osobisty Poznań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja jestem zainteresowana kupnem, Poznań jak najbardziej mi pasuje na odbiór albo wysyłka też może być. Proszę o info na maila olgaa8@o2.pl
Pozdrawiam  



> 12 tabletek arth- 150 zł, a całe opakowanie- 200 zł  przesyłka 20 zł zawsze z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zapłatą. W razie pytań- doradzę. Proszę o pozostawianie maili. Możliwy taksę odbiór osobisty Poznań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 20tabletek 150zl Artrotec Forte zostały mi po dzisiejszej "kuracji"


Podaj jakieś namiary. Jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja jestem zainteresowana kupnem, Poznań jak najbardziej mi pasuje na odbiór albo wysyłka też może być. Proszę o info na maila olgaa8@o2.pl
> Pozdrawiam




Wysłałam do Ciebie maila  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłam pisząc tu, ale wiem, że jest tu dużo kobiet, które dokonały aborcji. Chciałam się dowiedzieć czy po tej sytuacji była któraś z pań u spowiedzi albo na jakieś terapii? Jak to wszystko wyglądało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam takie pytanie w sobote zaczelam krwawic duzo krwi i skrzepy ale wiem ze nie poronilam bo na drugi dzien juz nie krwawilam czy w takiej sytuacji moge pojsc do ginekologa i czy zarodek moze jeszcze zyc a jak nie zyje to bede musiala miec lyzeczkowanie bo do tej pory nic sie nie wydazylo zadnego krwawienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłam pisząc tu, ale wiem, że jest tu dużo kobiet, które dokonały aborcji. Chciałam się dowiedzieć czy po tej sytuacji była któraś z pań u spowiedzi albo na jakieś terapii? Jak to wszystko wyglądało?


Polecam Pani poszukanie w swojej diecezji misjonarza miłosierdzia. Można wynaleźć w internecie. Można i pogadać i się wyspowiadać. To nie są księża z przypadku, a po aborcji warto nie iść do pierwszego lepszego. Chociaż w roku miłosierdzia każdy może udzielić rozgrzeszenia z tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam takie pytanie w sobote zaczelam krwawic duzo krwi i skrzepy ale wiem ze nie poronilam bo na drugi dzien juz nie krwawilam czy w takiej sytuacji moge pojsc do ginekologa i czy zarodek moze jeszcze zyc a jak nie zyje to bede musiala miec lyzeczkowanie bo do tej pory nic sie nie wydazylo zadnego krwawienia


Koniecznie trzeba iść się skontrolować, a o konieczności łyżeczkowania zadecyduje lekarz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam Pani poszukanie w swojej diecezji misjonarza miłosierdzia. Można wynaleźć w internecie. Można i pogadać i się wyspowiadać. To nie są księża z przypadku, a po aborcji warto nie iść do pierwszego lepszego. Chociaż w roku miłosierdzia każdy może udzielić rozgrzeszenia z tego.


Właśnie zastanawiam się co dalej zrobić, bo chciałabym sie jednak wyspowiadać z tego grzechu, ale nie wiem gdzie, jak, kiedy i u kogo. Również słyszałam, że jest rok miłosierdzia i każdy ksiądz może rozgrzeszyć stąd też takie pytanie. Czy w klasztorze, np.: dominikanów, można się spokojnie wyspowiadać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy można kupic arthtrotec za granicą np w niemczech, czy funkcjonuje pod tą samą nazwą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy można kupic arthtrotec za granicą np w niemczech, czy funkcjonuje pod tą samą nazwą?


Nawet jeśli, to i tak pewnie trzeba mieć receptę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj zazylam arthrotec po pierwszej dawce poczulam skurcze i lekkie krwawienie po drugiej dawce mocniejsze krwawienie skurcze do wytrzymania i za godzine wylecialo zemnie skrzep i cos jak galareta povprzekuciu tej galarety wyplynelo troche wody nie bylo to duze i nadal do tej pory krwawie wzielam 3 dawke i mam nadal bole ale nie duze w krzyzu i w podbrzuszu czy to oznacza ze jeszcze nie poronilam a to juz moja 3 proba z arthrotecem po drugiej probie dostalam krwawienia i wylecial zemnie skrzep ale potym juz nic sie nie dzialo wiec dzisiaj postanowilam zrobic trzecia probe i tak jak opisywalam mam jeszcze skorcze czy to oznacza ze jeszcze moglam nie poronic pomimo wydalenia tej galarety razem ze skrzepem i nadal krwawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzisiaj zazylam arthrotec po pierwszej dawce poczulam skurcze i lekkie krwawienie po drugiej dawce mocniejsze krwawienie skurcze do wytrzymania i za godzine wylecialo zemnie skrzep i cos jak galareta povprzekuciu tej galarety wyplynelo troche wody nie bylo to duze i nadal do tej pory krwawie wzielam 3 dawke i mam nadal bole ale nie duze w krzyzu i w podbrzuszu czy to oznacza ze jeszcze nie poronilam a to juz moja 3 proba z arthrotecem po drugiej probie dostalam krwawienia i wylecial zemnie skrzep ale potym juz nic sie nie dzialo wiec dzisiaj postanowilam zrobic trzecia probe i tak jak opisywalam mam jeszcze skorcze czy to oznacza ze jeszcze moglam nie poronic pomimo wydalenia tej galarety razem ze skrzepem i nadal krwawie


Jesli wyleciala ta galateta tzn ze sie udalo. Zazwyczaj jest tak ze jak to wyleci to bol juz ustępuje.  Tylko krwawienie zostaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mimo wszystko sprawdź to badaniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 12 tabletek arth-150 zł, a całe opakowanie- 200zl. Wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci- 20 zł(do 48h), a 30 zł(do 24h)  :Smile:  proszę o pozostawianie maili

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e/ arthro**c . zdjecia z data godzina ulotka moge wysłać na maila.mozesz również liczyć na rade i wsparcie z mojej strony . Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl
Nr tel podaje na mailu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, odsprzedam swój zestaw od WOW w oryginalnej kopercie.Wysyłka za pobraniem z opcją sprawdzenia przesyłki przy kurierze.Zestaw zamawiałam dla siebie z ich strony, a nie z drugiej ręki.Zanim doszły, to spanikowana pojechałam na zabieg do Niemiec.Ważne, że już po wszystkim.
kontakt: Maksf@t.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam arto, który mi zostal. w razie czego piszcie margaret468@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, odsprzedam swój zestaw od WOW w oryginalnej kopercie.Wysyłka za pobraniem z opcją sprawdzenia przesyłki przy kurierze.Zestaw zamawiałam dla siebie z ich strony, a nie z drugiej ręki.Zanim doszły, to spanikowana pojechałam na zabieg do Niemiec.Ważne, że już po wszystkim.
> kontakt: Maksf@t.pl


Ile placilas za zabieg i ile czekalas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, ja jestem juz pa, nie bylo latwo, ale sie udalo. dzieki Wam dalam rade bo nie bylam z tym sama. 
chcetnie tez pomoge jakiejs dziewczynie. mamn opakowanie tez do odsprzedania, mojemu facetowi udalo sie zalatwic dwa ale dzieki bogu juz nie musialam zrec tego paskudztwa. jestem z wami wszystkimi

honkakar@onet.pl
piszcie jakbyście mialy jakies pytania, pomoge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, wiem ze pisze po raz kolejny ale nie udało mi sie odnalezc jeszcze pomocy. Jestem w sytuacji bardzo ciezkiej, nie mam pieniedzy na art a jestem juz po jednej nie udanej próbie przy której tylko lekko krwawilam wiec płód jest juz zapewne uszkodzony i musze zrobic to jak najszybciej drugi raz a czas leci. Mam 4szt art , wyslala mi jedna dziewczyna która przeczytała moją prosbe o pomoc. Potrzebuje jeszcze 8szt. Jezeli którejś z was zostało i zechciala by mi pomóc i oddac 8szt lub mniej to prosze piszcie maja.lew@onet.pl błagam o pomoc  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, ja jestem juz pa, nie bylo latwo, ale sie udalo. dzieki Wam dalam rade bo nie bylam z tym sama. 
> chcetnie tez pomoge jakiejs dziewczynie. mamn opakowanie tez do odsprzedania, mojemu facetowi udalo sie zalatwic dwa ale dzieki bogu juz nie musialam zrec tego paskudztwa. jestem z wami wszystkimi
> 
> honkakar@onet.pl
> piszcie jakbyście mialy jakies pytania, pomoge


chętnie odkupie to opakowanie ale za ile i jaką mam pewnosc ze są oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthotec 20tab. nie drogo. Chciałbym odebrać osobiście. Mieszkam niedaleko  Gniewu. Do 300km mogę odebrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;143132]Ile placilas za zabieg i ile czekalas ?[/QUO

W pn.zadzwoniłam,  a w środę miałam zabieg.Na polskie wyszło mi 2300zl, w to wliczony jest psycholog, z którym rozmowa jest obowiązkowa na miejscu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw 12 tabletek arth-150 zł, a całe opakowanie- 200zl. Wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci- 20 zł(do 48h), a 30 zł(do 24h)  proszę o pozostawianie maili


Podaj jakieś namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e/ arthro**c . zdjecia z data godzina ulotka moge wysłać na maila.mozesz również liczyć na rade i wsparcie z mojej strony . Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl
Nr tel podaje na mailu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec 20szt. Do 210zł. Ktoś ma?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj jakieś namiary




lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis mija rok jak to zrobiłam. Jestem bogatsza o nowe doswiadczenia jak próba samobójcza, leczenie u psychiatry, psychoterapeutów i mocne leki przeciwdepresyjne. Straciłam sens zycia i pcham je z godziny na godzine i jedynym o czym marze to umrzeć i przytulić moje dziecko tam w innym świecie. Choćbym miała nie mieć pracy, mieszkać pod mostem lub wychowywać je sama to cofnęłabym czas gdybym tylko miała mozliwość. Codziennie modlę sie żeby żadna dziewczyna więcej nie zrobiła tego co ja, żeby Wasze dzieci żyły. Proszę dziewczyny to życie "po" jest gorsze niż Wam sie może wydawać.


Zapraszamy na czat netporadnia.pl Własnie m.in. o takich problemach tu rozmawiamy. Staramy się pomóc przez rozmowę, odpowiedzi na pytania, udzielanie informacji...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym tyg byłaś ?


byłam w 5 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec 20szt. Do 210zł. Ktoś ma?



Tak, 20 sztuk-200 zł, 150 zł- 12 sztuk. lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię Arthotec 20tab. nie drogo. Chciałbym odebrać osobiście. Mieszkam niedaleko  Gniewu. Do 300km mogę odebrać.


    No ja też mam. 180 zł całe opakowanie. Zostaw jakiś namiar na siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię Arthotec 20tab. nie drogo. Chciałbym odebrać osobiście. Mieszkam niedaleko  Gniewu. Do 300km mogę odebrać.


Odbiór osobisty Poznań. Opakowanie 200 zł lechubomber@gmail.com. Lub 12 tabletek(zestaw) 150

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chętnie odkupie to opakowanie ale za ile i jaką mam pewnosc ze są oryginalne


Sa orginalne w 100 % moj facet kupowal w aptece ktora prowadzi znajomy, moge podeslac zdjecia jakies

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie arthrotec 
Nie od handlarzy, dziewczyny pomóżcie :Frown: 
Mój mail dra.me@wp.pl

----------


## MimiMimi

Hej dziewczyny kupie althrotec 
Całe opakowanie 
Cenę podajecie wy

Juz kiedyś miałam z nimi styczność wiem jak wyglądają 
Prisze o kontakt 
Jak mowie cenę ustala sprzedający ja tylko liczę na oryginalność 
Ściskam
Was
I czekam
Na szybki kontakt ! 

M. 

alice.rubia@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja też mam. 180 zł całe opakowanie. Zostaw jakiś namiar na siebie.


Zostawiam nr. tel. 785 437 664

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostawiam nr. tel. 785 437 664


    Zostaw maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostaw maila.


l.ghg112@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> l.ghg112@gmail.com


     Napisałam do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e/ arthro**c . zdjecia z data godzina ulotka moge wysłać na maila.mozesz również liczyć na rade i wsparcie z mojej strony . Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl
Nr tel podaje na mailu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, wiem ze pisze po raz kolejny ale nie udało mi sie odnalezc jeszcze pomocy. Jestem w sytuacji bardzo ciezkiej, nie mam pieniedzy na art a jestem juz po jednej nie udanej próbie przy której tylko lekko krwawilam wiec płód jest juz zapewne uszkodzony i musze zrobic to jak najszybciej drugi raz a czas leci. Mam 4szt art , wyslala mi jedna dziewczyna która przeczytała moją prosbe o pomoc. Potrzebuje jeszcze 8szt. Jezeli którejś z was zostało i zechciala by mi pomóc i oddac 8szt lub mniej to prosze piszcie maja.lew@onet.pl błagam o pomoc


Naprawde nie ma tu dziewczyny której zostały dwie trzy czy cztery szt art ? Prosze was o pomoc ! Błagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naprawde nie ma tu dziewczyny której zostały dwie trzy czy cztery szt art ? Prosze was o pomoc ! Błagam


Kochana jakby to bylo takie proste to kazda by tak zbierala " po ludziach " po kilka sztuk zeby uzbierac 12. Bez przesady ;//

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana jakby to bylo takie proste to kazda by tak zbierala " po ludziach " po kilka sztuk zeby uzbierac 12. Bez przesady ;//


Wyobraz sobie ze 4szt juz dostalam. Są jeszcze dziewczyny które nie mysla tylko o sobie. Dwóch szt i tak sie nie sprzeda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie zastanawiam się co dalej zrobić, bo chciałabym sie jednak wyspowiadać z tego grzechu, ale nie wiem gdzie, jak, kiedy i u kogo. Również słyszałam, że jest rok miłosierdzia i każdy ksiądz może rozgrzeszyć stąd też takie pytanie. Czy w klasztorze, np.: dominikanów, można się spokojnie wyspowiadać?


Myślę,  że trzeba zadzwonić i się umówić. Dominikanie to chyba bardzo dobry pomysł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAĆ SIĘ OSZUKAĆ PRZY ZAKUPIE TABLETEK ??? 

ARTHROTEC  PORONNE - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem nie w pudełku lub blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr telą "STRZYGĄ" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy przed poronieniem wystepuje krew ze sluzem i czy juz po poronieniu tez moze wystapic krew ze sluzem bo krwawie juz 3dzien i dzisiaj ukazala sie krew ze sluzem przezroczystym i zle sie czuje mam dreszcze i glowa mnie boli i mam skurcze jeszcze a pierwszego dnia wylecial skrzep krwi razem jak by to byla galaretka a po przekuciu tego troszke wody wylecialo i niewiem czy to bylo poronienie czy dopiero poronie bo od dzisiaj mam ta krew ze sluzem i brzuch mnie pobolewa takie skurcze mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy przed poronieniem wystepuje krew ze sluzem i czy juz po poronieniu tez moze wystapic krew ze sluzem bo krwawie juz 3dzien i dzisiaj ukazala sie krew ze sluzem przezroczystym i zle sie czuje mam dreszcze i glowa mnie boli i mam skurcze jeszcze a pierwszego dnia wylecial skrzep krwi razem jak by to byla galaretka a po przekuciu tego troszke wody wylecialo i niewiem czy to bylo poronienie czy dopiero poronie bo od dzisiaj mam ta krew ze sluzem i brzuch mnie pobolewa takie skurcze mam


Moze Ci sie macica oczyszcza, jezeli jestes pewna ze poronilas to proponuje Ci isc do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie. Albo do lekarza sprawdzic czy poronilas i on cie skieruje na lyzeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy przed poronieniem wystepuje krew ze sluzem i czy juz po poronieniu tez moze wystapic krew ze sluzem bo krwawie juz 3dzien i dzisiaj ukazala sie krew ze sluzem przezroczystym i zle sie czuje mam dreszcze i glowa mnie boli i mam skurcze jeszcze a pierwszego dnia wylecial skrzep krwi razem jak by to byla galaretka a po przekuciu tego troszke wody wylecialo i niewiem czy to bylo poronienie czy dopiero poronie bo od dzisiaj mam ta krew ze sluzem i brzuch mnie pobolewa takie skurcze mam


A masz gorączkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, wzielam w srode 3 dawki misoprostolu, po pierwszej pojawily sie lekkie skurcze i dalej nic... w czwartek wzięłam jeszcze jedna dawke, tez nic... zostały mi 4 tabl. Zestaw zamawialam z wow, czy zazyc je dopochwowo jeszcze? Prosze o pomoc... jestem w 6 tygodniu ciąży...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, wzielam w srode 3 dawki misoprostolu, po pierwszej pojawily sie lekkie skurcze i dalej nic... w czwartek wzięłam jeszcze jedna dawke, tez nic... zostały mi 4 tabl. Zestaw zamawialam z wow, czy zazyc je dopochwowo jeszcze? Prosze o pomoc... jestem w 6 tygodniu ciąży...


Jaki to zestaw z WOW?? Ile tak było tabletek i jak zapakowane? Skąd to miałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A masz gorączkę?


Wlasnie mialam w nocy goraczke i czasami dreszcze ale przeszla juz goraczka i dreszcze tak samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze wylecialo zemnie w czoraj w nocy to nie byl skrzep tylko jakas nablonka takie cienkie sliskie i miala w sobie krew a dzisiaj skrzep wylecial czy to znaczy ze musze do lekarza pojsc i bedecmusiala miec lyzeczkowanie tego najbardziej sie boje bo bym wolala nie miec tego lyzeczkowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Dwa tygodnie temu wzięłam ten lek(byłam w 7tc) ,już po pierwszej dawce zaczęło się krwawienie,wzięłam jeszcze dwie tabletki po których krwawienie było o wiele mocniejsze. W którymś momencie siadając na toalecie poczułam jak wyleciało ze mnie tej krwi bardzo dużo,była bardzo gęsta. Nie mam pojęcia czy był w niej również zarodek,tak gęsta krew wyleciała trzy razy,potem już tylko krwawienie i strzępy krwi. Do dziś jednak mam wrażliwe piersi,czasami przy kaszlu pojawia się ból jajników/macicy, mdłości ustały,samopoczucie lepsze jednak nadal jestem słaba. Czy któraś z Was tak miała? Kiedy to powinno się unormować? Czy do najbliższej miesiączki pojawią się jeszcze dni płodne czy dopiero po 1szej miesiączce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właściwie to nie dwa tygodnie temu a na początku poprzedniego tygodnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw zamowilam kiedys ze strony wow. Przyslali opakowanie 20 tabletek po 10 w 2 blistrach. Niestety oczywiście byl sam misoprostol, bez tej jednej glownej tabletki. Macie jakis pomysl co zrobić dalej? Czy kombinowac arthrotec? I czy wziąć te pozostaw 4 dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw zamowilam kiedys ze strony wow. Przyslali opakowanie 20 tabletek po 10 w 2 blistrach. Niestety oczywiście byl sam misoprostol, bez tej jednej glownej tabletki. Macie jakis pomysl co zrobić dalej? Czy kombinowac arthrotec? I czy wziąć te pozostaw 4 dopochwowo?


Z jakiej dokładnie strony. ? Wow nie wysyła Arthroteku, tylko zestaw.  Jeśli miałaś sam misoprostol to mogło się nie udać, trzeba go sprawdzić badaniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie mialam w nocy goraczke i czasami dreszcze ale przeszla juz goraczka i dreszcze tak samo


 ale dzisiaj nie mam mozliwosci pojsc do ginekologa bo nie przyjmuje jedynie rodzinny lekarz zostaje ale czy on moze mi pomoc w takiej sytuacji czy moge poczekac do poniedzialku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawialam ze strony womenonweb.org nie wiem co dalej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie mialam w nocy goraczke i czasami dreszcze ale przeszla juz goraczka i dreszcze tak samo


To uważaj na siebie, bo takie grypopodobne objawy to może być początek stanu zapalnego i zakażenia. Koniecznie skontroluj się u lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawialam ze strony womenonweb.org nie wiem co dalej...


Dlaczego nie wysłały Ci pełnego zestawu? Zglosilas jakieś choroby w konsultacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To uważaj na siebie, bo takie grypopodobne objawy to może być początek stanu zapalnego i zakażenia. Koniecznie skontroluj się u lekarza.


 dzisiaj nie mam takiej mozliwosci bo nie przyjmuje jedynie lekarz rodzinny ale czy on cos mi pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niczego nie zglaszalam. A nie pisałam im juz bo samoistnie poronilam i zestaw nie byl potrzebny. Ale teraz sie przydal...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niczego nie zglaszalam. A nie pisałam im juz bo samoistnie poronilam i zestaw nie byl potrzebny. Ale teraz sie przydal...


Nic nie rozumiem. Możesz jasno napisać jak to się stało, ze nie wysłały Ci normalnego zestawu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj nie mam takiej mozliwosci bo nie przyjmuje jedynie lekarz rodzinny ale czy on cos mi pomoze


Na razie się obserwuj, ale jeśli dreszcze i gorączka się pojawia to mozesz nawet jechać na SOR.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,czy możecie odpowiedzieć także na moje pytanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,czy możecie odpowiedzieć także na moje pytanie?


Przede wszystkim, jak potwierdziłas że się udało? Przy samym misoprostolu nawet duże krwawienie nie oznacza sukcesu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale ja nigdzie nie napisałam,że jestem pewna tego iż całkowicie poroniłam dlatego pytam co robić dalej .... Arthrotec nie ma chyba samego misoprostolu w skadzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja nigdzie nie napisałam,że jestem pewna tego iż całkowicie poroniłam dlatego pytam co robić dalej .... Arthrotec nie ma chyba samego misoprostolu w skadzie?


Nie wiem która jesteś dziewczyną, bo odpowiadam trzem i już się zgubilam. Ale odpowiedź jest standardowa : po aborcji z samym misoprostolem należy jak najszybciej potwierdzić sukces badaniami: usg albo beta HCG. Jeśli okaże się że ciąża nadal się rozwija, wyjścia są trzy: 1.urodzic, 2.powtarzac z Arthrotekiem, 3.Zamowic oryginalny zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Umnie tak jest ze jak sama sglaszam sie na sor to pierw musze pojsc do lekarza rodzinnego jemu powiedziec co mi jest i jak on nie zaradzi to wypisuje skierowanie na sor bo inaczej bez skierowania nie przyjmia na sor chyba ze karetke sie wezwie i jak karetka zawiezie to w tedy nie trzeba miec skierowania  i to takie jest poplatane u mnie i musze czekac az lekarz prywatnie bedzie przyjmowac bo na ubezpieczalnie tez trudno sie dostac bo tam przyjmuja ciezarnych a tak o to jest trudno sie dostac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Umnie tak jest ze jak sama sglaszam sie na sor to pierw musze pojsc do lekarza rodzinnego jemu powiedziec co mi jest i jak on nie zaradzi to wypisuje skierowanie na sor bo inaczej bez skierowania nie przyjmia na sor chyba ze karetke sie wezwie i jak karetka zawiezie to w tedy nie trzeba miec skierowania  i to takie jest poplatane u mnie i musze czekac az lekarz prywatnie bedzie przyjmowac bo na ubezpieczalnie tez trudno sie dostac bo tam przyjmuja ciezarnych a tak o to jest trudno sie dostac


Co ty opowiadasz  :Smile:  jak nogę złamie, albo palec sobie obetne, to też mam biegać po skierowanie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A teraz mam temperature 37 i mialam jedna tabletke antybiotyku dopochwowa zapomnialam jak sie nazywa taka zolta z napisem N1 niewiem czy to cos pomoze wogole na infekcje jak sie wdala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A teraz mam temperature 37 i mialam jedna tabletke antybiotyku dopochwowa zapomnialam jak sie nazywa taka zolta z napisem N1 niewiem czy to cos pomoze wogole na infekcje jak sie wdala


Jedna tabletka antybiotyku nie pomoże i nie warto jej brać bo tylko się na nią bakterie uodparnia. Idź po prostu do tego lekarza i będziesz wiedziała na czym stoisz :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty opowiadasz  jak nogę złamie, albo palec sobie obetne, to też mam biegać po skierowanie


 jak jest to normalny dzien to w tedy idzie sie do poradni specjalistycznej gdzie przyjmuja sami chirurdzy a jak sobota czy niedziela to pogotowie i na to nie trzeba skierowanie ale jak boli brzuch czy taki przypadek jak u mnie to pierw trzeba pojsc do rodzinnego i on decyduje jak stwierdzi ze nie pomoze to wypisuje skierowanie na pogotowie lub mowi ze trzeba do specjalisty bo umnie rodzinny przyjmuje 24godz na dobe i takie sa przepisy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam taki zestaw jak pisalam i myślałam ze jest w nim wszystko. Ale jak teraz poczytalam to brakowało tej jednej tabletki. Poprostu dostalam taki zestaw i tyle. Wzięłam sam misoprostol. Na zestaw kolejny czekalabym miesiąc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam taki zestaw jak pisalam i myślałam ze jest w nim wszystko. Ale jak teraz poczytalam to brakowało tej jednej tabletki. Poprostu dostalam taki zestaw i tyle. Wzięłam sam misoprostol. Na zestaw kolejny czekalabym miesiąc.


dlatego nie wierzę , że zamawiałaś go z WOW. I jakoś na ten pierwszy nie czekałaś miesiąc, skoro robiłaś akcję w 6 tyg, a najwcześniej o ciąży można się dowiedzieć w 4-5 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba mnie nie zrozumialas, w pierwszej ciazy bylam pol roku temu. W 8 tygodniu jak bylam zamowilam zestaw. W 11 poronilam samoistnie. A zestaw doszedl chyba tydzień albo 2 pozniej. Ogolnie kombinacje tam robia na moje. Najpierw pisali, ze wyślą recepte na arthrotec, po czym i tak przyslali tabletki. Tak jak pisalam 20 sztuk misoprostolu. Placilam chyba ok 200zl darowizny na jakieś zagraniczne konto. Teraz jestem znowu w ciazy, 6 tydzień. I wzielam w srode 3 razy po 4 szt pod język, nic nie dalo. W czwartek raz 4 szt i dalej nic. Zostaly mi jeszcze 4.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba mnie nie zrozumialas, w pierwszej ciazy bylam pol roku temu. W 8 tygodniu jak bylam zamowilam zestaw. W 11 poronilam samoistnie. A zestaw doszedl chyba tydzień albo 2 pozniej. Ogolnie kombinacje tam robia na moje. Najpierw pisali, ze wyślą recepte na arthrotec, po czym i tak przyslali tabletki. Tak jak pisalam 20 sztuk misoprostolu. Placilam chyba ok 200zl darowizny na jakieś zagraniczne konto. Teraz jestem znowu w ciazy, 6 tydzień. I wzielam w srode 3 razy po 4 szt pod język, nic nie dalo. W czwartek raz 4 szt i dalej nic. Zostaly mi jeszcze 4.


no i wszystko jasne. Dostałaś ten misoprostol wtedy, kiedy były problemy na granicach w związku ze szczytem NATO i Światowymi Dniami Młodzieży. Był tez ogólnopolski strajk celników, i w pewnym momencie zestawy w ogóle nie wchodziły do kraju. Womenki, żeby nie zostawiać dziewczyn bez pomocy, wysyłały recepty na Arthrotec, albo samo miso. Teraz Ci się nie udało, no bo tak to już jest z samym misoprostolem, masz jakieś 60-70 % szans na sukces. Jednak masz wczesną ciąże i dużo czasu na plan B. w tej chwili zestawy do bezpiecznych województw idą bez problemu, ok 7-14 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl


Napisałam Ci na maila. Proszę sprawdź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam 3 godziny temu 4 tabletki i okropnie boli mnie brzuch, nie wytrzymuje z bólu polknelam tabletkę przeciw bólowa i nie pomaga co mam robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam 3 godziny temu 4 tabletki i okropnie boli mnie brzuch, nie wytrzymuje z bólu polknelam tabletkę przeciw bólowa i nie pomaga co mam robić?


Jaką przeciwbólowa wzięłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ibuprom w kapsulkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e/ arthro**c . zdjecia z data godzina ulotka moge wysłać na maila.mozesz również liczyć na rade i wsparcie z mojej strony . Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl
Nr tel podaje na mailu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ibuprom w kapsulkach


200 mg czy 400 ? Jeśli 200 to mozesz wziąć jeszcze jedną. Możesz też na zmianę z iibuprofenem stosować paracetamol. Nie wolno brać nospy i aspiryny. Na ból może też pomóc ciepły, nie gorący prysznic na brzuch lub termofor.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 200 mg czy 400 ? Jeśli 200 to mozesz wziąć jeszcze jedną. Możesz też na zmianę z iibuprofenem stosować paracetamol. Nie wolno brać nospy i aspiryny. Na ból może też pomóc ciepły, nie gorący prysznic na brzuch lub termofor.


Jest jeszcze jeden problem jest mi ogromnie słabo nie chce brać następnych 4 bo boje się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest jeszcze jeden problem jest mi ogromnie słabo nie chce brać następnych 4 bo boje się.


Po misoprostolu to normalne. Tak trochę jakby się było na haju, lekko pijanym. W końcu bądź co bądź, przedawkowujesz lek , żeby wywołać poronienie.To minie. A oprócz tego masz jakieś inne objawy? Wymioty, biegunkę? Krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko wymioty i krwawienie, czyli mam wsiąść następną dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko wymioty i krwawienie, czyli mam wsiąść następną dawkę?


czy masz brać, to już ty decydujesz  :Smile:  ja Ci tylko napisałam, ze te objawy są normalne po misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 50mg + 0,2mg

10 szt 150zł
12 szt 180zł
20 szt 250zł

. . . . . . . . . . .

Cytotec 200mcg

10 szt 350zł
12 szt 400zł
20 szt 600zł

Tel. 789.132.631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jedna dawka nie wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jedna dawka nie wystarczy?


Niestety nie. Bywa że i pięć dawek nic nie daje. Musisz się zastanowić czego chcesz, bo aborcja to nie zabawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisalam dzisiaj ze mialam temperature i dreszcze i to 4dzien po poronieniu a teraz juz mam temperature 36.3 czyli normalna i o wiele lepiej sie czuje tyle ze jeszcze brzuch mnie po bolewa czy ta temperatura mogla oznaczac ze ze wszystko sie nie oczyscilo bo pozniej wypadlo cos zemnie sliskiego jakby jakis nablonek i jeszcze wylecialy z dwa skrzepy jak by to byly kawalki miesa nie bylo to az takie duze i oprocz tego od czasu do czasu mam sluz z krwia czy to normalne po poronieniu i czy te bole tez jeszcze moga sie utrzymywac ale sa do wytrzymania temperatury juz nie mam ani dreszczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny które już są po, mozecie polecić jakiegos wiarygodnego sprzedawce, plis boje sie kupic czekac itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny które już są po, mozecie polecić jakiegos wiarygodnego sprzedawce, plis boje sie kupic czekac itp


Ja polecam WHW z całego serca. Zgodziły się na obniżenie darowizny, i dostałam przesyłkę w cztery dni, bo wysłały mi taką specjalna do mojego województwa. Jestem już po wszystkim , a wcześniej nie udało mi się z arhthroteciem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny które już są po, mozecie polecić jakiegos wiarygodnego sprzedawce, plis boje sie kupic czekac itp


Wiktoria 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po 2dawkach arthrotecu da się poronic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzeda mi ktoś art 8szt za 50zł ? 
marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny które już są po, mozecie polecić jakiegos wiarygodnego sprzedawce, plis boje sie kupic czekac itp


Moge dac ci numer do dziewczyny od ktorej pary razy zamawialam dla siebie i dla kolezanek i dobry jest znia kontakt jak chcesz to nawet pod czas zabiegu moze z toba bydz przez telefon i ogolnie jest w porzadku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po 2dawkach arthrotecu da się poronic?


Mało prawdopodobne, a jakie masz objawy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktos odsprzedać 4tabletki arth.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wymiotowalam miałam biegunkę krew,drgawki,dreszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ma ktos odsprzedać 4tabletki arth.?


Ja mam 5tabletek ktore mi zostaly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka Cena.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wymiotowalam miałam biegunkę krew,drgawki,dreszcze


Jak wyglądało to krwawienie? Bardziej obfite niż w okres ? Wypadały jakieś tkanki, i czy wciąż krwawisz? Który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak w okres i krwawie do teraz a robilam to dopiero wczoraj. Około 5tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka Cena.?


50zl razem z wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To będziemy w kontakcie.? Mogę numer czy cos.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To będziemy w kontakcie.? Mogę numer czy cos.?


A mozesz swoj podac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak w okres i krwawie do teraz a robilam to dopiero wczoraj. Około 5tydzien


No trudno powiedzieć, czy się udało. Ale warto zrobić dwa razy betaHCG żeby się przekonać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mozesz swoj podac


A mogę na email podać czy cos.? Bo nie chce tutaj na blogu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam 4 ostatnie tabletki misoprostolu wczoraj na noc dopochwowo. Nic sie nie dzialo do dzisiaj, bole brzucha jak na okres, lekkie krwawienie, jakies skrzepy ze mnie wylecialy ale malo, do tego bol plecow na dole, myslicie, ze cos sie ruszy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mam do sprzedania jeszcze 2 zestawy po 12 tabletek (arth)- 150 + 20 zł wysyłka(do 48h) lub 30 zł(do 24h) za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą. Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje porady- śmiało piszcie, sama jestem po lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogę na email podać czy cos.? Bo nie chce tutaj na blogu


Ok to podaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok to podaj


To podasz email.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec oryginalne. Tel 507652075.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Dziewczyny!!!!
Trochę inaczej podejdę do tematu.
Czy nie pomyślałyście, albo nikt Wam nie powiedział tego, że właśnie ta ciąża,której teraz nie chcecie zaakceptować, to może być coś najważniejszego i najpiękniejszego w Waszym życiu????????????????
Może warto o tym pomyśleć, zanim będzie za późno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na tej stronie widzę tylko namawianie do zakupu środków na niszczenie życia.
 Ale przecież zawsze są dwie strony medalu. Ta lepsza i ta gorsza.
Warto się zastanowić nad każdą z nich, aby podejmując decyzję mieć świadomość co robię????
 I druga rzecz. Osoby, które doradzają aborcję innym, czy mają do tego  prawo?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI MARZENIA = TABLETKI NISZCZENIA
Pięknie nazwane!!!!!!
NARÓD, KTÓRY ZABIJA WŁASNE DZIECI NIE MA PRZYSZŁOŚCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI MARZENIA = TABLETKI NISZCZENIA
> Pięknie nazwane!!!!!!
> NARÓD, KTÓRY ZABIJA WŁASNE DZIECI NIE MA PRZYSZŁOŚCI


Ales pojechała.... Marzena! Takie imię, a nie marzenia! A jak chcesz pomagać dzieciom, zapraszam do domu dziecka, tam mnóstwo potrzebujących

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI MARZENIA = TABLETKI NISZCZENIA
> Pięknie nazwane!!!!!!
> NARÓD, KTÓRY ZABIJA WŁASNE DZIECI NIE MA PRZYSZŁOŚCI


Zmien forum co ci do tego dziewczyny sa dosc zestresowane 
jeszcze do tego maja sluchac jakis farmazonow jakiejs idiotki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoś brał od pani Wiktorii tabletki tzn zestaw za 500 zł 2 tabletki dopochwoe i art czy jest to osoba godna zaufania bo już jeden Pan na ogłaszamy 24 nas oszukał,  proszę o info,  5 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy ktoś brał od pani Wiktorii tabletki tzn zestaw za 500 zł 2 tabletki dopochwoe i art czy jest to osoba godna zaufania bo już jeden Pan na ogłaszamy 24 nas oszukał,  proszę o info,  5 tydzień


Zestaw na pewno nie jest oryginalny. Jedyne co może być tam oryginalne to Arthrotek. A to dopochwowo to niby co? Bo RU się łyka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 50zl razem z wysylka


Ja też bym chciała jak można się skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja bralam z miesiąc temu od pani wiktori zestaw.Wzielabym co kolwiek byle by się udalo.Najpierw była tabletka do pochwowa dzien przed braniem artrotecu potem artrotek i się udało.ale ja po odebraniu przesylki nie kontaktowalam się z tą panią.jestem już po i to się liczy.nikogo nie polacam na tym forum niech kazda sama wybierze od kogo kupić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej !czy się łyka czy się wkłada ważne ze dziala!kupilam od niej tez zestaw i podzialalo.teraz też niestety potrzebuję ale nie od tej babki bo za droga.Bralam od niej zestaw.Teraz potrzebuję znowu pomocy ma ktoś moze 6 sztuk na zbyciu Blagam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To może antykoncepcje stosuj taniej bedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja bralam z miesiąc temu od pani wiktori zestaw.Wzielabym co kolwiek byle by się udalo.Najpierw była tabletka do pochwowa dzien przed braniem artrotecu potem artrotek i się udało.ale ja po odebraniu przesylki nie kontaktowalam się z tą panią.jestem już po i to się liczy.nikogo nie polacam na tym forum niech kazda sama wybierze od kogo kupić.


Jasne, każdy ma wybór , tylko niech potem nie płacze, że pseudozestaw od wiktorii nie działa, bo mifepristonu (RU486) nigdzie się nie wkłada, tylko połyka, a to co ta Pani sprzedaje jako RU, to zwykły fake, udaje się tylko dzięki Arthrotekowi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jasne, każdy ma wybór , tylko niech potem nie płacze, że pseudozestaw od wiktorii nie działa, bo mifepristonu (RU486) nigdzie się nie wkłada, tylko połyka, a to co ta Pani sprzedaje jako RU, to zwykły fake, udaje się tylko dzięki Arthrotekowi.


Przeciez ja nie sprzedaje ru dopochwowo;// brak mi slow do waszych komentarzy poprostu... Ru i to dopochwowo.  Nie wiecie i gadacie takie glupoty. 
Ps. Skonczcie juz ta nagonke na mnie. 
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrot*c - cale opk.
Lub cytote* po 10 lub 12 szt. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To podasz email.?


aneta-skwara1@wp.pl i sory ze dopiero pisze i do innych dziewczyn ze mam tylko 5 tabletek wiecej nie mam i prosze zeby inni nie pisali do mnie bo nie mam wiekszej ilosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez ja nie sprzedaje ru dopochwowo;// brak mi slow do waszych komentarzy poprostu... Ru i to dopochwowo.  Nie wiecie i gadacie takie glupoty. 
> Ps. Skonczcie juz ta nagonke na mnie. 
> Wiktoria


ja nie wiem  :Smile:  komentuję tylko to co inni napisali, a piszą, że sprzedajesz dwie dopochwowe tabletki do użycia 24 h przed arthro, i dementuję, bo nie ma czegoś takiego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja dzisiaj właśnie odebralam paczkę dziewczyny z Arthrotec od Wiktori.Zgadza się wiec możecie brać i moja rada targowac się bo mi zeszla z ceny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie zgadzam się z tym że nie ma takich tabletek.Rok temu bralam Arthrotec i po wszystkim zaczelam brzydko plamic wiec musialam odwiedzic ginekologa.Okazalo się ze zostało cos w środku i dal mi na 5 dni tabletki do pochwowe .Wiec widocznie ona to sprzedaje.Kurcze ale nazwy nie pamietam byly duze i takie szare .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie zgadzam się z tym że nie ma takich tabletek.Rok temu bralam Arthrotec i po wszystkim zaczelam brzydko plamic wiec musialam odwiedzic ginekologa.Okazalo się ze zostało cos w środku i dal mi na 5 dni tabletki do pochwowe .Wiec widocznie ona to sprzedaje.Kurcze ale nazwy nie pamietam byly duze i takie szare .


co innego sa tabletki na doczyszczanie, a co innego na wywołanie aborcji...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie zgadzam się z tym że nie ma takich tabletek.Rok temu bralam Arthrotec i po wszystkim zaczelam brzydko plamic wiec musialam odwiedzic ginekologa.Okazalo się ze zostało cos w środku i dal mi na 5 dni tabletki do pochwowe .Wiec widocznie ona to sprzedaje.Kurcze ale nazwy nie pamietam byly duze i takie szare .


przecież sama napisała, ze nic takiego nie sprzedaje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedaje sprzedaje, niby tabletke RU, a ona nia nie jest!!!!!! w woreczku wyglada jak apap. 
sama ja zamowilam ale przewertowalam internet i taka tab powinna byc w blistrze lub z niego wyciatea i miec odpowiednie oznaczenie a tanie miala. wiec dla wlasnego bezpieczenstwa ja wywalilam, wzielam sam arthotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do odprzedania ni potrzebne mi opakowanie arthotec 20 tab .na mial mozna pisac
laruz@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedaje sprzedaje, niby tabletke RU, a ona nia nie jest!!!!!! w woreczku wyglada jak apap. 
> sama ja zamowilam ale przewertowalam internet i taka tab powinna byc w blistrze lub z niego wyciatea i miec odpowiednie oznaczenie a tanie miala. wiec dla wlasnego bezpieczenstwa ja wywalilam, wzielam sam arthotec.


I znowu sie zaczyna...sprzedaje arthrot. I tab na oczyszczenie.... Mozecie juz ze mnie zejsc ? Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I znowu sie zaczyna...sprzedaje arthrot. I tab na oczyszczenie.... Mozecie juz ze mnie zejsc ? Wiktoria


A jaką tabletkę? I skoro jest na oczyszczanie to czemu się ją bierze przed a nie po ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthotec ma dzialanie oczyszczajace, dlatego wydalane sa tkanki. i nikt na ciebie nie najezdza, nie obraza, jest to forum dla nas kobiet, gdzie radzimy sobie, wspieramy, doradzamy i pomagamy. Wiec jezeli jest cos nie tak to siebie informujemy aby nie wydawac pieniedzy na cos czym poprostu nie jest. !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletka co oferuje p.  Wiktoria nazywa się rewizjum w necie nie ma info o tym podobno bierze się 2 tabletki 1 przed art.  Druga po wszystkim na oczyszczenie.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletka co oferuje p.  Wiktoria nazywa się rewizjum w necie nie ma info o tym podobno bierze się 2 tabletki 1 przed art.  Druga po wszystkim na oczyszczenie.  Pozdrawiam


Jestem farmaceutka z 10 letnim stażem, nie ma takiego leku. Podaj substancje czynną ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem farmaceutka z 10 letnim stażem, nie ma takiego leku. Podaj substancje czynną ??


Hahahaha farmaceutka z 10letnim stazem ? Hahaha teraz dowalilas... Pewnie arthro masz po 50zl jak jest w aptece. To normalne, masz pokolei w glowie ze sprzedajes go tu i to za gruba kase? W glowie sie niemiesci ! Powinnas nam pomoc a nie chwalic sie ze jestes farmaceutka ... Masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj bylam u ginekoloda z moimi objawami po poronieniu i powiedzialam jemu jakie mialam objawy i ze mialam goraczke dreszcze i ze do tej pory brzuch mnie boli i ze mam krew ze sluzem zbadal mnie ale nic nie powiedzial ze poronilam a sugerowalam jemu o tym ze moze poronilam bo mialam jakies skrzepy nie moglam przeciez powiedziec jemu ze wzielam tabletki arthrotec i ze poronilam i do tej pory brzuch mnie boli poprostu troche jego oklamalam ale on ze wszystko w porzadku ze nic nie widzi i dal mi jakies dwie tabletki i jedna ddo domu i przykleil mi przezroczysty plasterek na ramie nie mowiac co to jest ale domyslam sie co to za plasterek i przepisal jeszcze jakies ziolowe tabletki wiec jak sie okazuje wszystko sie samo wyczyscilo i nie mam zadnego zapalenia pomimo tej temperatury i bolow brzucha do tej pory powiedzial ze te bole powinni przejsc i ciesze sie ze nie musze miec lyzeczkowania a tego najbardziej sie balam wiec lepiej pojsc do lekarza i sie przebadac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny drogie..wypowiadam sie tu ostatni raz - nie musze ani nir chce sie wam tlumaczyc. Arthro i cytot mam oryginalne. Mam tez dopochwowe tabl . idzcie do lekarza po poronieniu tez wam na oczyszczenie zaaplikuje taka tabl. Ani ja ani wy nie jesteście lekarzami a zachowujecie sie jakbyscie wszystkie rozumy pozjadaly. Część z was to handlarze ktorzy nie maja klientow i jad wylewają na mnie...czesc to zwykle dziewczyny... Ja sie wam w sprzedaz czy kupno nie wtracam . wiec zanim jakas madrala zacznie mnie oczerniac najpierw niech ze mna pogada.. Bo wypisujecie tu totalne bzdury . a ja z kazdego waszego klamstwa tlumaczyc sie nie bede. Zastanowcie sie co robicie... Jestem uczciwą osoba ktora nikogo nie oszukala a najezdzajac na mnie robicie dziewczyna sieczke w glowie... Jesli ktos chce sie skonfrontowac zapraszam - 575 823 497 ( u mnie nir trzeba nic kupic mozna poprostu napisac po rade albo zadzwonic i sie zwyczajnie wygadac - nie jestem takim potworem jak ze mnie robicie )wiktoria.
Ps . jak skonczycie knuc na moj temat to moze przypomnicie sobie po co jest to forum- zeby pomagac a nie obgadywac i oczerniac  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 8szt Art. maja.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny drogie..wypowiadam sie tu ostatni raz - nie musze ani nir chce sie wam tlumaczyc. Arthro i cytot mam oryginalne. Mam tez dopochwowe tabl . idzcie do lekarza po poronieniu tez wam na oczyszczenie zaaplikuje taka tabl. Ani ja ani wy nie jesteście lekarzami a zachowujecie sie jakbyscie wszystkie rozumy pozjadaly. Część z was to handlarze ktorzy nie maja klientow i jad wylewają na mnie...czesc to zwykle dziewczyny... Ja sie wam w sprzedaz czy kupno nie wtracam . wiec zanim jakas madrala zacznie mnie oczerniac najpierw niech ze mna pogada.. Bo wypisujecie tu totalne bzdury . a ja z kazdego waszego klamstwa tlumaczyc sie nie bede. Zastanowcie sie co robicie... Jestem uczciwą osoba ktora nikogo nie oszukala a najezdzajac na mnie robicie dziewczyna sieczke w glowie... Jesli ktos chce sie skonfrontowac zapraszam - 575 823 497 ( u mnie nir trzeba nic kupic mozna poprostu napisac po rade albo zadzwonic i sie zwyczajnie wygadac - nie jestem takim potworem jak ze mnie robicie )wiktoria.
> Ps . jak skonczycie knuc na moj temat to moze przypomnicie sobie po co jest to forum- zeby pomagac a nie obgadywac i oczerniac




Skoro jesteś taka uczciwa to dlaczego nie podasz nazwy tabletek i substancji czynnych? Przecież gdzieś chyba kupujesz te tabletki ? A ja Ci powiem dlaczego... bo takie tabletki nie istnieją. Jeśli dostaniecie cokolwiek u ginekologa, to po prostu Cytotec albo Arthrotec ...nic innego na oczyszczanie nie ma , a pani Wiktoria robi was w konia i jeszcze udaje nieszczęśliwa i zgnebiona ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro jesteś taka uczciwa to dlaczego nie podasz nazwy tabletek i substancji czynnych? Przecież gdzieś chyba kupujesz te tabletki ? A ja Ci powiem dlaczego... bo takie tabletki nie istnieją. Jeśli dostaniecie cokolwiek u ginekologa, to po prostu Cytotec albo Arthrotec ...nic innego na oczyszczanie nie ma , a pani Wiktoria robi was w konia i jeszcze udaje nieszczęśliwa i zgnebiona ...


Wiesz dlaczego? Bo nie musze  :Wink:  nie musze mowic od kogo co i za ile  :Wink:  a co cie tak to mierzi? Bo wciskasz sam arthro i dziewczyny sie truja i jedza po kilka paczek? Zalosne. Mam oryginalne tabl . pomagam i doradzam dziewczyna. Wspieram je nie jak obce kobiety tylko jak kolezanki. Nie bede sie znizac do twojego poziomu i to moj ostatni komentarz  :Wink:  chcesz pogadac - zapraszam 575 823 497  :Wink:  wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty farmaceltka ty nie pisz ze nie ma takich tabletek bo mnie wkurzylas!Co pieprdzielisz i wymadrzasz się tu ze nie ma takich tabletek na oczyszczenie!?A ja ci udowodnie że są!Oto jedne z nich Esmya5mg.stisuje sie je przy miesniakach madralo.Wiec mają i inne zastosowanie .Wiec gdybyś byla farmaceuta to bys to wiedziala.Jeżeli faktycznie pracujesz przy lekach to konkordia ma chyba dużo pracy bo ludzi wykanczasz !Taka z ciebie farmaceutka jak z koziej dupy traba!I pozwoliłam sobie na ten wpis bo jak juz kogoś oskarzasz to rób to z głową!!I nie podawaj się za farmaceutke bo nas obrazasz!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz dlaczego? Bo nie musze  nie musze mowic od kogo co i za ile  a co cie tak to mierzi? Bo wciskasz sam arthro i dziewczyny sie truja i jedza po kilka paczek? Zalosne. Mam oryginalne tabl . pomagam i doradzam dziewczyna. Wspieram je nie jak obce kobiety tylko jak kolezanki. Nie bede sie znizac do twojego poziomu i to moj ostatni komentarz  chcesz pogadac - zapraszam 575 823 497  wiktoria


Nie wiem skąd założenie, że coś sprzedaję. Juz kiedyś pisałam co tu robię. Chronie kobiety przed oszustami takimi jak ty. A dzwonić do Ciebie nie zamierzam, bo brzydzę się ludźmi żerującymi na czyimś nieszczęściu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pozbędę sie arth laruz@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz to tak jak ja nie sprzedaję ale lubię tu być na tym forum. Więc czemu twierdzisz że jesteś farmaceuta? Jak pomagasz tym skrzywdzonym jak twierdzisz dziewczyną skoro nie znasz się na lekach? To tyiszukujesz twierdząc że masz wiedzę na ten temat a z tego co widzę nie masz! Więc nie wypowiadaj się.A ta Wiktoria?Skoro pisała ci numer to czemu piszesz że nie zadzwonisz? Wiesz czemu bo się boisz jesteś mądra tu na forum ale pamiętaj KARMA powraca! Sądzę pani magister że gdybyś do mnie zadzwoniła to zadam ci tylko jedni pytanie i polegniesz a w zawodzie pracuję tylko skromne 5 lat! Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz to tak jak ja nie sprzedaję ale lubię tu być na tym forum. Więc czemu twierdzisz że jesteś farmaceuta? Jak pomagasz tym skrzywdzonym jak twierdzisz dziewczyną skoro nie znasz się na lekach? To tyoszukujesz twierdząc że masz wiedzę na ten temat a z tego co widzę nie masz! Więc nie wypowiadaj się.A ta Wiktoria?Skoro pisała ci numer to czemu piszesz że nie zadzwonisz? Wiesz czemu bo się boisz jesteś mądra tu na forum ale pamiętaj KARMA powraca! Sądzę pani magister że gdybyś do mnie zadzwoniła to zadam ci tylko jedni pytanie i polegniesz a w zawodzie pracuję tylko skromne 5 lat! Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz to tak jak ja nie sprzedaję ale lubię tu być na tym forum. Więc czemu twierdzisz że jesteś farmaceuta? Jak pomagasz tym skrzywdzonym jak twierdzisz dziewczyną skoro nie znasz się na lekach? To tyoszukujesz twierdząc że masz wiedzę na ten temat a z tego co widzę nie masz! Więc nie wypowiadaj się.A ta Wiktoria?Skoro pisała ci numer to czemu piszesz że nie zadzwonisz? Wiesz czemu bo się boisz jesteś mądra tu na forum ale pamiętaj KARMA powraca! Sądzę pani magister że gdybyś do mnie zadzwoniła to zadam ci tylko jedni pytanie i polegniesz a w zawodzie pracuję tylko skromne 5 lat! Pozdrawiam


To nie ja pisałam to o tej farmaceutce. Ale to tylko pokazuje, że dziewczyny nie są głupie i nie będą nabierały się na wasze historie o cudownych tabletkach. Jedyne , co handlarz tutaj ma do zaoferowania to Arthrotek lub Cytotec w kosmicznych cenach. Skonczylam, nie będę się przerzucać  na argumenty. Kto mądry, wyczyta ważne informacje z poprzednich postów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie ja pisałam to o tej farmaceutce. Ale to tylko pokazuje, że dziewczyny nie są głupie i nie będą nabierały się na wasze historie o cudownych tabletkach. Jedyne , co handlarz tutaj ma do zaoferowania to Arthrotek lub Cytotec w kosmicznych cenach. Skonczylam, nie będę się przerzucać  na argumenty. Kto mądry, wyczyta ważne informacje z poprzednich postów.


Kto madry widzi ze braklo ci slow i argumentow... Jestes zaklamana i tylko ciagle wszystkich oskarzasz. Kazdej ktora sie tu ogłasza dostalo sie od ciebie. Oczernilas i wiktorie i marzene i edyte i wszystkie inne... I po co ?- zeby kupowano od ciebie  :Wink:  dobry z ciebie gracz ...dobrze ze mi sie nie oberwalo chociaż za chwile pewnie i mnie się dostanie za nic .wiec zanim nie zdarzylas mnie oczernic pozwól ze napisze ze mam arthrot*c ( kontakt na mailu. katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl) Pozdro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie arthrotec z odbiorem osobistym w krakowie. prosze o wiadomosci z cena na maila. agnes933@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem w 11 tygodniu ciąży. Brałam w 8 tygodniu arthrotec i on nie wywołał u mnie krwawienia. Postanowiłam zamówić zestaw z a-kare i dopiero on wywołał krwawienie. Wzięłam 4 tabl i potem 2*2tabl i po trzeciej dawce poczułam że coś ze mnie leci no i wyleciało ale nie wiedziałam co. Silnie krwawiłam,bolał mnie dół brzucha no i wymiotowałam. Pojechałam na pogotowie. Tam lekarz stwierdził że płód żyje ale wypadła ze mnie ta cała warstwa ochronna płodu.Aktualnie jestem w szpitalu. Czy zażyć te 4tabl które mi zostały i dokończyć sprawę??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem w 11 tygodniu ciąży. Brałam w 8 tygodniu arthrotec i on nie wywołał u mnie krwawienia. Postanowiłam zamówić zestaw z a-kare i dopiero on wywołał krwawienie. Wzięłam 4 tabl i potem 2*2tabl i po trzeciej dawce poczułam że coś ze mnie leci no i wyleciało ale nie wiedziałam co. Silnie krwawiłam,bolał mnie dół brzucha no i wymiotowałam. Pojechałam na pogotowie. Tam lekarz stwierdził że płód żyje ale wypadła ze mnie ta cała warstwa ochronna płodu.Aktualnie jestem w szpitalu. Czy zażyć te 4tabl które mi zostały i dokończyć sprawę??


4 nie pomoga to za malo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupie arthrotec z odbiorem osobistym w krakowie. prosze o wiadomosci z cena na maila. agnes933@interia.pl


Nikt się nie zgodzi na odb osobisty...to glupota i za duze ryzyko

----------


## Kamila i Dorota

Jeśli potrzebujesz rozmowy JESTEŚMY dzisiaj do 23. Zadzwoń 58 6 915 915 lub chat netporadnia.pl Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 nie pomoga to za malo


Tak możesz je przyjąć. Za wcześnie pojechałas do szpitala. Gdybyś poczekała, spokojnie doszło by do poronienia. A jak to możliwe że płód żyje bez pęcherza płodowego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musiałam iść do lekarza bo nie dawałam rady... krwawiłam,miałam bóle w podbrzuszu,zawroty głowy,wymiotowałam... nie wiem jak to możliwe ale usg wykazało że płód żyje. Te skrzepy z jasną krwią to tkanka ciążowa czy jakoś tak to nazwał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musiałam iść do lekarza bo nie dawałam rady... krwawiłam,miałam bóle w podbrzuszu,zawroty głowy,wymiotowałam... nie wiem jak to możliwe ale usg wykazało że płód żyje. Te skrzepy z jasną krwią to tkanka ciążowa czy jakoś tak to nazwał


To są normalne objawy po misoprostolu. Teraz przydało by się wziąć kolejną dawkę i być w ruchu, żeby pomóc macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O której brałas ostatnia dawkę misoprostolu?

----------


## Kamila i Dorota

JESTEŚMY dzisiaj do 23. Zadzwoń 58 6 915 915 lub chat netporadnia.pl Kamila i Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To są normalne objawy po misoprostolu. Teraz przydało by się wziąć kolejną dawkę i być w ruchu, żeby pomóc macicy


Myślałam że to wypadło już ze mnie...pomyliłam się i nie wzięłam kolejnej dawki...gdybym wzięła ja wczoraj byłoby ok. Właśnie wzięłam te 4tabl. Boje sie ze sie nie uda a na nastepna dawke za póżno bo zanim ja dostane...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestawy 12 tabletek arth 150 zł + 20 wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci(48h) lub 30 zł(25h).   Możliwy także odbiór osobisty okolice poznania. lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślałam że to wypadło już ze mnie...pomyliłam się i nie wzięłam kolejnej dawki...gdybym wzięła ja wczoraj byłoby ok. Właśnie wzięłam te 4tabl. Boje sie ze sie nie uda a na nastepna dawke za póżno bo zanim ja dostane...


A wypisalas się już z tego szpitala? Chyba nie bierzesz leków, które Ci tam dawali na podtrzymanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciągle jestem w szpitalu. Zostałam tu bo wziełam ostatnie 4tabl i bałam sie byc sama. Nie biore od nich lekow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciągle jestem w szpitalu. Zostałam tu bo wziełam ostatnie 4tabl i bałam sie byc sama. Nie biore od nich lekow


napisałaś już do womenek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisałaś już do womenek ?


Tak. Radzili zazyc tabl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Radzili zazyc tabl


wzięłaś je pod język ? coś się dzieje po nich ? pytanie, czy nie dostajesz rozkurczowych w kroplówce, bo jeśli tak to dupa, tabletki nic nie dadzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mam kroplówki. Wzięłam do jamy policzkowej na pół godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 5 tygodniu mam już zakupiony tylko jakie dziewczyny proporcje zrobić żeby pozytywnie wszystko zakończyc. Raz czytam że pierwsza dawka do pochwowo raz ze pod język. Może posłużycie jakąś pomocą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, które wysyłały arth. Czy kiedyś urząd celny zatrzymał wam paczki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 5 tygodniu mam już zakupiony tylko jakie dziewczyny proporcje zrobić żeby pozytywnie wszystko zakończyc. Raz czytam że pierwsza dawka do pochwowo raz ze pod język. Może posłużycie jakąś pomocą?


Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki, pod język, między dziąsło a policzek lub dopochwowo. Skuteczność jest taka sama. Trzymasz 30 minut potem rdzenie wypluwasz a resztę polykasz. Dawkowanie co trzy godziny. Warto poczytać wcześniej o tym , jak będzie wyglądała aborcja np na womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org lub maszwybor.net, bo na tym forum to za wiele informacji nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam kroplówki. Wzięłam do jamy policzkowej na pół godziny


Jak po nocy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jeszcze 2 zestawy po 12 tabletek. 150 zł. Możliwy tylko odbior osobisty Poznań lub jego okokixe(70 km od Poznania)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, które wysyłały arth. Czy kiedyś urząd celny zatrzymał wam paczki?


Ja kiedys kupywalam od pani ktora wysylala poczta i urzad celny ( chyba w zabrzu) przejal paczke... Pisalam juz o tym i ta pani i ja trafilysmy na policje- ja sie wszystkiego wyparlam ... A co z nia to nie wiem ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprze**m art**otec . 
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprze**m art**otec . 
> kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl


Haha , dobre... uważasz że jak wykropkujesz słowa to już wtedy nie jest przestępstwo  :Big Grin:  ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kiedys kupywalam od pani ktora wysylala poczta i urzad celny ( chyba w zabrzu) przejal paczke... Pisalam juz o tym i ta pani i ja trafilysmy na policje- ja sie wszystkiego wyparlam ... A co z nia to nie wiem ...




Na szczęście puścili dalej. Dziękuje za informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Haha , dobre... uważasz że jak wykropkujesz słowa to już wtedy nie jest przestępstwo  ??


A co tobie do tego ? Po co tu siedzisz skoro taka swieta jestes??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na szczęście puścili dalej. Dziękuje za informacje


Ale co puscili?? Mnie puścili bo sie wyparlam... Paczki nie odzyskalam wiec zamowilam od kogos innego. A co z ta pania sie stalo to nie wiem bo zablokowalam jej numer bo sie balam ze ja tez bede miala klopoty... Nie ma za co. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na szczęście puścili dalej. Dziękuje za informacje


To że puścili, to nie znaczy, że nie dostaniesz pisma z policji, albo wizyty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

laruz@onet.pl
odsprzedam art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pamiętam ta babkę. Ona się podpisywała jakos Jamajka, czy lokowka.. i ktoś tu potem pisał, ze ja zamknęli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamiętam ta babkę. Ona się podpisywała jakos Jamajka, czy lokowka.. i ktoś tu potem pisał, ze ja zamknęli


    Ciekawe tylko za co niby ją zamknęli...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no jak za co ? a co handel nielegalny i pomoc w aborcji to nic ? wystarczy wpisac w google "zatrzymany za handel środkami poronnymi" i macie mnóstwo linków:

h ttp://slask.onet.pl/zatrzymany-za-handel-tabletkami-poronnymi-w-swietochlowicach/s2pw3c

h ttp://w ww.tvn24.pl/wiadomosci-z-kraju,3/sprzedawala-tabletki-poronne-39-zarzutow,191898.html

h ttp://w ww.tvn24.pl/krakow,50/handel-srodkami-wywolujacymi-poronienie-zatrzymano-pare-23-latkow,501934.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no jak za co ? a co handel nielegalny i pomoc w aborcji to nic ? wystarczy wpisac w google "zatrzymany za handel środkami poronnymi" i macie mnóstwo linków:
> 
> h ttp://slask.onet.pl/zatrzymany-za-handel-tabletkami-poronnymi-w-swietochlowicach/s2pw3c
> 
> h ttp://w ww.tvn24.pl/wiadomosci-z-kraju,3/sprzedawala-tabletki-poronne-39-zarzutow,191898.html
> 
> h ttp://w ww.tvn24.pl/krakow,50/handel-srodkami-wywolujacymi-poronienie-zatrzymano-pare-23-latkow,501934.html


     Daj spokój. I kto im udowodni,że sprzedając Arthrotec pomagali komukolwiek w aborcji? To lek zarejestrowany jako lek na stawy a nie na poronienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem sądem i to nie ja wydaje wyrok. Za sam handel lekami wydawanymi na receptę grozi od grzywny do dwóch lat więzienia. I nie ważne czy to Arthrotek, Ketonal czy leki na odchudzanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj spokój. I kto im udowodni,że sprzedając Arthrotec pomagali komukolwiek w aborcji? To lek zarejestrowany jako lek na stawy a nie na poronienie.


A przecież nie jedna tu proponuje "rady przez telefon"  :Big Grin:  . Można to nagrać podczas policyjnej prowokacji i wykorzystać jako dowód. Albo "odbiór osobisty"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale można kurierem poczty polskiej i aby paczkę zostawił na poczcie jeśli nie ma odbiorcy w domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A przecież nie jedna tu proponuje "rady przez telefon"  . Można to nagrać podczas policyjnej prowokacji i wykorzystać jako dowód. Albo "odbiór osobisty"


    No jak ktoś jest głupi i nie potrafi czegoś sprzedać ani kupić tak,żeby nie zostać namierzonym to jego problem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To że puścili, to nie znaczy, że nie dostaniesz pisma z policji, albo wizyty



Jeśli cos jest nielegalne nie mogliby od tak tego puścić, bo wtedy nie jest juz w ogóle problemem sie wytłumaczyć. To stanowiłoby o niedopatrzeniu policji/sądu celnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczynki odsprzedam 20 tab art. 
margaret468@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem dewotek które nie mają ci robić i siedzą na tym forum sprzedaje tabletki od 2 lat i ani razu  nie zdarzyło mi się by przechwycili mi przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 12 tabletek arth- 150 zł lub całe opakowanie 200 zł. Odbior osobisty Poznań lub jego okolice(70 km od Poznania)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw 12 tabletek arth- 150 zł lub całe opakowanie 200 zł. Odbior osobisty Poznań lub jego okolice(70 km od Poznania)



Mail- lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak po nocy?


Po zażyciu leków oprócz skurczy i bólu w podbrzuszu nic się nie wydarzyło. Nadal jestem w szpitalu. Nie biore żadnych leków. Wyrzucam je. Nadal krwawię jasną krwią ze skrzepami. Womenki napisały że byłoby wyjątkiem jakby ciąża się utrzymała po takim krwawieniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zażyciu leków oprócz skurczy i bólu w podbrzuszu nic się nie wydarzyło. Nadal jestem w szpitalu. Nie biore żadnych leków. Wyrzucam je. Nadal krwawię jasną krwią ze skrzepami. Womenki napisały że byłoby wyjątkiem jakby ciąża się utrzymała po takim krwawieniu


No wg mnie to też jest bardzo dziwne. i cały czas jest tętno? Dlaczego nie wypiszesz się z tego szpitala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art 12szt . Kto ma niech pisze vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wg mnie to też jest bardzo dziwne. i cały czas jest tętno? Dlaczego nie wypiszesz się z tego szpitala?


Nie wiem czy jest tętno bo nie robią mi żadnych badań tylko podaja luteine która wyrzucam. Dziś robili mi KTG i nie było słychać bicia serca. Ciągle wydalam duże skrzepy a w szpitalu jestem bo mam słabe wyniki. Dużo wymiotuje,praktycznie ciągle. Mam między innymi niedokrwistość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy jest tętno bo nie robią mi żadnych badań tylko podaja luteine która wyrzucam. Dziś robili mi KTG i nie było słychać bicia serca. Ciągle wydalam duże skrzepy a w szpitalu jestem bo mam słabe wyniki. Dużo wymiotuje,praktycznie ciągle. Mam między innymi niedokrwistość


To skoro nie ma tętna to płód obumarl i tyle. Po co oni Cię tam dręczą, niech zzrobią łyżeczkowanie i Cię wypuszcza. Udaj zmartwiona ciężarna i zażądaj informacji na temat ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no tak...tylko wymiotujesz i masz niedokrwistość  a wyrzucasz leki i w zawiązku z tym lekarze nie będą wiedzieli jak Ci pomóc w sytuacji kiedy zaczniesz tracić więcej krwi itd. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no tak...tylko wymiotujesz i masz niedokrwistość  a wyrzucasz leki i w zawiązku z tym lekarze nie będą wiedzieli jak Ci pomóc w sytuacji kiedy zaczniesz tracić więcej krwi itd. ...


Nie przeżywaj...przecież napisała, że wyrzuca luteine, a to lek na podtrzymanie ciąży. I która z nas nie miała niedokrwistości w ciąży....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie za 180 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To skoro nie ma tętna to płód obumarl i tyle. Po co oni Cię tam dręczą, niech zzrobią łyżeczkowanie i Cię wypuszcza. Udaj zmartwiona ciężarna i zażądaj informacji na temat ciąży.


Ale ja nie napisałam że nie ma tętna. Wczoraj zrobili mi USG i lekarz powiedział że płód żyje a następne USG powtórzą za 3-4dni czyli w czwartek lub piątek. Dziś na KTG nie było słychać bicia serca ale lekarz powiedział że może się tak zdarzyć bo to słychać od 14tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja nie napisałam że nie ma tętna. Wczoraj zrobili mi USG i lekarz powiedział że płód żyje a następne USG powtórzą za 3-4dni czyli w czwartek lub piątek. Dziś na KTG nie było słychać bicia serca ale lekarz powiedział że może się tak zdarzyć bo to słychać od 14tygodnia


I tak zamierzasz tam leżeć ? A womenki wysłały  Ci kolejną paczkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I tak zamierzasz tam leżeć ? A womenki wysłały  Ci kolejną paczkę?


No przecież mnie tu nie biją ani nie pasą lekami to dlaczego mam nie zostać?? Teraz muszę zadbać o siebie! Womenki nie wysłały kolejnej paczki. Podejmą decyzję co dalej po kolejnym USG ale napisały że byłoby wyjątkiem jakby ta ciąża przetrwała takie krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a w którym jesteś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja nie napisałam że nie ma tętna. Wczoraj zrobili mi USG i lekarz powiedział że płód żyje a następne USG powtórzą za 3-4dni czyli w czwartek lub piątek. Dziś na KTG nie było słychać bicia serca ale lekarz powiedział że może się tak zdarzyć bo to słychać od 14tygodnia




Ja byłam w 8 tygodniu i było slychac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 8 tygodniu i było slychac...


Ja jestem w 13. Mi powiedział że jestem w takim momemcie ciąży że może być słychać a może i nie słychać. Możę nie chciał mnie straszyć i mówić prawdy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj spokój-przecież Twojemu dziecku biło serce, jest szansa,że przeżyje i to zdrowe! Z badań nad negatywnymi skutkami RU wynika,że 98% dzieci rodzi się zdrowych! Jesteś teraz w dobrych rękach i dziecko też - jest bardzo silne, skoro żyje i Ty też dzięki niemu będziesz czuła się maksymalnie kochana. To na pewno. Dostałaś od życia drugą szansę - i dla Ciebie i dla dziecka, to nie przypadek - nie chcesz z tego skorzystać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> daj spokój-przecież Twojemu dziecku biło serce, jest szansa,że przeżyje i to zdrowe! Z badań nad negatywnymi skutkami RU wynika,że 98% dzieci rodzi się zdrowych! Jesteś teraz w dobrych rękach i dziecko też - jest bardzo silne, skoro żyje i Ty też dzięki niemu będziesz czuła się maksymalnie kochana. To na pewno. Dostałaś od życia drugą szansę - i dla Ciebie i dla dziecka, to nie przypadek - nie chcesz z tego skorzystać?


Jakbym chciała to bym nie robiła tego 4 razy wiec mi tu nie pier....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakbym chciała to bym nie robiła tego 4 razy wiec mi tu nie pier....


Nie przejmuj się prolifami . Najlepiej omijać wzrokiem te wpisy. Trzymam kciuki za dobre wieści z USG w piątek, czyli obumarła ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie przejmuj się prolifami . Najlepiej omijać wzrokiem te wpisy. Trzymam kciuki za dobre wieści z USG w piątek, czyli obumarła ciążę.


Oby poleciało...dam znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak i gdzie można dostać tabl? 16tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedanie Art.
Całe op. 20 szt. Prosto z apteki nie skorzystałem bo otrzymałam wkoncu od woomenek przesyłkę. 
paulineczkaka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak i gdzie można dostać tabl? 16tydzień


No to już raczej za późno na Arthrotek, nie uważasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak i gdzie można dostać tabl? 16tydzień


Troche późno. Czytałam ze w 14 tyg sie dziewczynom udało czasem ale o 16 nie słyszałam a Art jest do 12tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Troche późno. Czytałam ze w 14 tyg sie dziewczynom udało czasem ale o 16 nie słyszałam a Art jest do 12tyg


I jeszcze nawet nie masz tabletek? Odpuść dziewczyno, może pomyśl o adopcji że wskazaniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak i gdzie można dostać tabl? 16tydzień


    W 16 tygodniu? Zwariowałaś dziewczyno? Szybko się obudziłaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zazylam tabl w 10tyg, poszłam do lekarza i okazało  się że jest wszystko w porządku. Posluchalam PANI z apteki która stwierdziła że jeżeli wezmę 2tabl "po" to płód obumarnie ponieważ 1 tabl jest na max 5dni po stosunku a biorąc 2 zadzialaja jak tabl wczesnoporronne. Niestety nie stało się tak i nie zadzialaly. Nie wiem już co można zrobić jeszcze w tym tygodniu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zazylam tabl w 10tyg, poszłam do lekarza i okazało  się że jest wszystko w porządku. Posluchalam PANI z apteki która stwierdziła że jeżeli wezmę 2tabl "po" to płód obumarnie ponieważ 1 tabl jest na max 5dni po stosunku a biorąc 2 zadzialaja jak tabl wczesnoporronne. Niestety nie stało się tak i nie zadzialaly. Nie wiem już co można zrobić jeszcze w tym tygodniu...


Jedna czy dwie tabletki? A co to za dawkowanie. Arthrotec bierze się zupełnie inaczej, ale teraz to jest za późno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co przez sześć tygodni robiłaś? Czekalas na cud? Wtedy, w 11 czy 12 tygodniu można było myśleć o kolejnym podejściu ale nie teraz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeju 16 tydz, chyba to juz za pozno na dzialanie tabletkami, ja bylam przerazona ze nie zadziala w 7 tyg. jak w ogole babka w aptece mogla podac Ci ze po "tabletce po" zazywajac dwie to dziala jak wczesno poronne!!
masakra.

dziewczyny mam do odsprzedania jedno opak arth. mialam je jako zapasowe ale stety niestety juz nie potzrebuje
laruz@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co przez sześć tygodni robiłaś? Czekalas na cud? Wtedy, w 11 czy 12 tygodniu można było myśleć o kolejnym podejściu ale nie teraz.


Jeżeli bym wziela teraz jakie mogą być skutki uboczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli bym wziela teraz jakie mogą być skutki uboczne?


Jakie skutki uboczne, co ty bredzisz. Płód ma ok 15 cm, więc gdyby to jakimś cudem się udało, to byłby to mini-porod z wodami plodowymi i łożyskiem. Ryzyko krwotoku jest ogromne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie skutki uboczne, co ty bredzisz. Płód ma ok 15 cm, więc gdyby to jakimś cudem się udało, to byłby to mini-porod z wodami plodowymi i łożyskiem. Ryzyko krwotoku jest ogromne.


Dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
dominika.k.74@o2.pl uczciwa kobieta   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktoś sprzedać 4tabletki Arthrotecu.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za odpowiedź


I jak zamierzasz niby dawkować? Bo w wyższym tygodniu dawkowanie się zmienia ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to już raczej za późno na Arthrotek, nie uważasz?


Napisz do womenek. Oszukaj kalkulator długości ciąży żeby dostać paczke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz do womenek. Oszukaj kalkulator długości ciąży żeby dostać paczke


Bezsens. Zanim dostanie paczkę, to będzie 18-19 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam atrh
margaret468@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moze lepiej sproboj w klinice na slowacji, skoru juz podjeclas taka decyzje z tabletkami nic nie zdzialasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moze lepiej sproboj w klinice na slowacji, skoru juz podjeclas taka decyzje z tabletkami nic nie zdzialasz


Na Słowacji i w Niemczech u Rudzińskiego aborcja mechaniczna tylko do 12 tygodnia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moze lepiej sproboj w klinice na slowacji, skoru juz podjeclas taka decyzje z tabletkami nic nie zdzialasz


   Żadna klinika nie podejmie się zarobienia aborcji w 16 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak zamierzasz niby dawkować? Bo w wyższym tygodniu dawkowanie się zmienia ...


Nie mam pojęcia co zrobić... Sporo Was tu pisze ze w 16tyg jest już za późno...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was wie jak dawkowac art w 11 tyg ? Jestem juz po jednej chyba nie udanej próbie, krwawilam ale nic po za tym, nawet brzuch nie bolał. Dzis mam wizyte u lekarza i bede wiedziala na czym stoje. Jeżeli bede musiala podjąć drugą próbę to jak dawkowac ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was wie jak dawkowac art w 11 tyg ? Jestem juz po jednej chyba nie udanej próbie, krwawilam ale nic po za tym, nawet brzuch nie bolał. Dzis mam wizyte u lekarza i bede wiedziala na czym stoje. Jeżeli bede musiala podjąć drugą próbę to jak dawkowac ?


Miałam podobnie. Jeśli jeden zestaw nie zadziałał prawdopodobnie ten lek na Ciebie nie zadziała i nie wierz handlarom że trzeba kolejną dawkę bo to nic nie da. Masz jeszcze trochę czasu więc zamów zestaw z WHW czy WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam nie wiedziałam. Ale teraz ja inne dziewczyny beda wiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam podobnie. Jeśli jeden zestaw nie zadziałał prawdopodobnie ten lek na Ciebie nie zadziała i nie wierz handlarom że trzeba kolejną dawkę bo to nic nie da. Masz jeszcze trochę czasu więc zamów zestaw z WHW czy WOW


Działa na mnie, bo dwa lata temu miałam podobnie. Za pierwszym razem nic a za drugim sie udało tyle że wtedy to było troszke wczesniej, jakis ósmy tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam pojęcia co zrobić... Sporo Was tu pisze ze w 16tyg jest już za późno...


    Nie sporo tylko zdecydowana większość. Jak masz zamiar posłuchać idiotki (inaczej niestety nie da się tego nazwać) która radzi Ci wzięcie tabletek, to weź pod uwagę,że możesz przenieść się na tamten  świat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie sporo tylko zdecydowana większość. Jak masz zamiar posłuchać idiotki (inaczej niestety nie da się tego nazwać) która radzi Ci wzięcie tabletek, to weź pod uwagę,że możesz przenieść się na tamten  świat.


Jakos nie widac zeby któraś jej mówiła bierz uda sie. Wystarczy spokojnie powiedziec nic z tego, za pozno a nie sie rzucac i dodatkowo ją stresowac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was wie jak dawkowac art w 11 tyg ? Jestem juz po jednej chyba nie udanej próbie, krwawilam ale nic po za tym, nawet brzuch nie bolał. Dzis mam wizyte u lekarza i bede wiedziala na czym stoje. Jeżeli bede musiala podjąć drugą próbę to jak dawkowac ?


Dawkowanie do 12tc jest wciąż takie same. 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język lub dopochwowo, wypluć rdzenie. Dawkowanie co trzy godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakos nie widac zeby któraś jej mówiła bierz uda sie. Wystarczy spokojnie powiedziec nic z tego, za pozno a nie sie rzucac i dodatkowo ją stresowac.


I tak już na maxa jestem zestresowana  :Frown:   ale dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie sporo tylko zdecydowana większość. Jak masz zamiar posłuchać idiotki (inaczej niestety nie da się tego nazwać) która radzi Ci wzięcie tabletek, to weź pod uwagę,że możesz przenieść się na tamten  świat.


Nikt nie zaleca jej brania tabletek, każda pisze że to zagrożenie życia. A na aborcję mechaniczna już za późno. Dziewczyno w 16 tc, masz dużo czasu, poczytaj o adopcji, oknach życia lub możliwości zostawienia w szpitalu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt nie zaleca jej brania tabletek, każda pisze że to zagrożenie życia. A na aborcję mechaniczna już za późno. Dziewczyno w 16 tc, masz dużo czasu, poczytaj o adopcji, oknach życia lub możliwości zostawienia w szpitalu.


 Tylko ze pod koniec albo nawet po rozwiązaniu będzie mi bardzo ciężko utrzymać się tej decyzji której teraz jestem przekonana. A zmiana decyzji nie będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem dla mnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja osobiscie mialam 3proby z arthrotecem po 20tabletek za pierwszym razem nic za drugim razem krwawienie ale na drugi dzien juz nie krwawilam i trzeci raz dopiero pomogl i udalo sie ale potym poszlam do ginekologa bo przez 6dni bolal mnie brzuch tak ze nic mi sie nie chcialo i jeszcze temperatura prawie 39 i straszne skurcze mialam pomimo ze to juz bylo po wszystkim i ciagle jasna krew mi leciala ze sluzem i okazalo sie ze jest wszystko ok dal mi ziolowe tabletki na zmniejszenie krwawienia wiec umnie to tak wygladalo bralam te tabletki az za dzialalo bo jak juz sie zacznie to trzeba to za konczyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko ze pod koniec albo nawet po rozwiązaniu będzie mi bardzo ciężko utrzymać się tej decyzji której teraz jestem przekonana. A zmiana decyzji nie będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem dla mnie...


Nie rozumiem. Chcesz wychować to dziecko? To zrób to, jeśli czujesz że sobie poradzisz. Masz kogoś kto może Ci pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozumiem. Chcesz wychować to dziecko? To zrób to, jeśli czujesz że sobie poradzisz. Masz kogoś kto może Ci pomóc?


Nie chce i nie mam nikogo kto mi może pomóc. A nie chce bo wiem że sobie nie poradzę. Boję się że jak urodze to będę chciała wychowywać choć i tak nie dam rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

16tydzien to stanowczo za pozno lepiej wogole nie probowac i urodzic zdrowe dziecko jak dziecko sie urodzi to napewno zmienisz zdanie i pokochasz je z calego serca moja kolezanka chciala usunac miala tabletki ale zrezygnowala i urodzila teraz jest juz mam i mowi ze nie zaluje ze nie usunela ze jak urodzila to poczula ta milosc do swojego malenstwa a tez na poczatku byla w szoku i nie chciala urodzic a teraz sie cieszy ze ma synka i ty tez pomysl bo jak teraz wezmiesz te tabletki i nie pomoga to tylko skrzywdzisz dziecko bo moze urodzic sie chore z wadami i w tedy jeszcze bardziej bedziesz zalowac lepiej zdrowe urodzic i je jakos wychowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak sie boisz ze nie poradzisz sobie z wychowaniem dziecka mozesz zawsze gdzies sie zglosic o pomoc sa tez domy dla samotnych matek zawsze jest jakies rozwiazanie ale trzeba chciec i cos robic w tym kierunku anie siedziec na forum i gadac ze nie dasz rady wychowac dziecka to ty sobie to sama wmawiasz ale jak sie urodzi i zobaczysz malenstwo to zmienisz zdanie i powiesz wszystko zrobie zebys mial miala jak najlepiej ivbedziesz sie starala teraz tak tylko myslisz ze nie dasz rady ale to sie zmieni po urodzeniu bo juz za pozno na aborcje a zwlaszcza takimi tabletkami chyba ze wyjedziesz do kraju tam gdzie aborcja jest legalna i tam ci usuna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja osobiscie mialam 3proby z arthrotecem po 20tabletek za pierwszym razem nic za drugim razem krwawienie ale na drugi dzien juz nie krwawilam i trzeci raz dopiero pomogl i udalo sie ale potym poszlam do ginekologa bo przez 6dni bolal mnie brzuch tak ze nic mi sie nie chcialo i jeszcze temperatura prawie 39 i straszne skurcze mialam pomimo ze to juz bylo po wszystkim i ciagle jasna krew mi leciala ze sluzem i okazalo sie ze jest wszystko ok dal mi ziolowe tabletki na zmniejszenie krwawienia wiec umnie to tak wygladalo bralam te tabletki az za dzialalo bo jak juz sie zacznie to trzeba to za konczyc


W którym tygodniu byłaś jak zaczęłaś brać tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym tygodniu byłaś jak zaczęłaś brać tabletki?


Zaczelam od 5 a jak poronilam to byl gdzies koniec 6 nie moglam inaczej postapic musialam brac do skutku a lekarza musialam troche oklamac choc to znajomy lekarz bo od dawna do niego chodze i zna moja rodzine itp i nie powiedzial mi ze poronilam tylko ze to takie plamienia miedzy miesiaczkami ale widzialam ponim ze on wie ze to bylo poronienie a jak bylam u niego to byl to 6dzien od poronienia i tez sie balam co ja jemu powiem ale na zmyslalam jemu i tylko powiedzialam ze podejrzewalam ze to moglo bydz poronienie ale on nic tylko zapytal sie czy bola mnie piersi a ja ze nie nie bolai wszystko ok zadnych resztek widocznie nie zostalo skoro powiedzial ze nic sie nie dzieje i wszystko jest dobrze ale stresa mialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak sie boisz ze nie poradzisz sobie z wychowaniem dziecka mozesz zawsze gdzies sie zglosic o pomoc sa tez domy dla samotnych matek zawsze jest jakies rozwiazanie ale trzeba chciec i cos robic w tym kierunku anie siedziec na forum i gadac ze nie dasz rady wychowac dziecka to ty sobie to sama wmawiasz ale jak sie urodzi i zobaczysz malenstwo to zmienisz zdanie i powiesz wszystko zrobie zebys mial miala jak najlepiej ivbedziesz sie starala teraz tak tylko myslisz ze nie dasz rady ale to sie zmieni po urodzeniu bo juz za pozno na aborcje a zwlaszcza takimi tabletkami chyba ze wyjedziesz do kraju tam gdzie aborcja jest legalna i tam ci usuna


   W żadnym kraju nikt nie zrobi aborcji w 16 tygodniu. Dziewczynie nie pozostaje nic innego jak tylko urodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was wie jak dawkowac art w 11 tyg ? Jestem juz po jednej chyba nie udanej próbie, krwawilam ale nic po za tym, nawet brzuch nie bolał. Dzis mam wizyte u lekarza i bede wiedziala na czym stoje. Jeżeli bede musiala podjąć drugą próbę to jak dawkowac ?


Właśnie wróciłam od lekarza. Pierwsza próba nie wyszła, nadal jestem w ciąży. Musze zrobic drugą próbę. Jest to 9tydz a art bede mogła kupic dopiero za dwa tyg bo teraz mnie nie stac  :Frown:  kurde chciala bym miec je juz ! Czy jezeli probowalam raz to jest to pewne ze płód jest juz uszkodzony ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez tak uwazam zeby urodzila i zeby mowila raczej ze da rady bo jak urodzi dziecko to zobaczy ze w tedy inaczej bedzie myslala tak jak moja kolezanka na poczatku chciala usunac wogole podczas ciazy to tylko narzekala ze brzuch jejbprzeszkadza ze czuje sie jak potwor a teraz ma juz 8miesiecznego synka i sie cieszy ze urodzila i ze jak mogla myslec zeby usunac takie malenstwo a zreszta ta dziewczyna juz nie ma wyjscia jak tylko chciala usunac to mogla odrazu o tym pomyslec od dnia w ktorym dowiedziala sie ze jest w ciazy tyle czasu miala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wróciłam od lekarza. Pierwsza próba nie wyszła, nadal jestem w ciąży. Musze zrobic drugą próbę. Jest to 9tydz a art bede mogła kupic dopiero za dwa tyg bo teraz mnie nie stac  kurde chciala bym miec je juz ! Czy jezeli probowalam raz to jest to pewne ze płód jest juz uszkodzony ?


   Nie, nie jest to pewne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, nie jest to pewne.


I nie da sie tego sprawdzic ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I nie da sie tego sprawdzic ?


no nie da się sprawdzić, bo nie masz pewności, czy tabletki nie uszkodziły np układu nerwowego i dziecko bedzie upośledzone umysłowo. Jak to sprawdzisz w macicy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja np bralam 2 razy. Raz w 8tc nie udalo sie 3 razy 4 tabl co 3h. Jak uzbieralam na drugi raz byl 9tc . kupilam od oglaszajacej sie tu pani wiktorii ( 575 823 497 pani wiktoria) ktora musze bardzo polecić.  Pomogla mi podczas tego. Wzielam 1 dawkę-  nic. Kazala brac co 2,5h i nie 3 a 4 dawki.  I po czwartej poszlo... Umeczylam sie ale mi ulzylo. Balam sie po pierwszym ze plod jest uszkodzony i wzielam drugi raz. Wszystkim dziekuje za wsparcie.  Nie robie nikomu reklamy polecam tylko uczciwa osobe. Zostaly mi 4 sztuki . jesli ktos je chce oddam za darmo.  Nadal sa w oryginalnym blistrze. Jesli ktos chce prosze zostawić emaila . ( nie pokrywam kosztów wysyłki)  Z.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja np bralam 2 razy. Raz w 8tc nie udalo sie 3 razy 4 tabl co 3h. Jak uzbieralam na drugi raz byl 9tc . kupilam od oglaszajacej sie tu pani wiktorii ( 575 823 497 pani wiktoria) ktora musze bardzo polecić.  Pomogla mi podczas tego. Wzielam 1 dawkę-  nic. Kazala brac co 2,5h i nie 3 a 4 dawki.  I po czwartej poszlo... Umeczylam sie ale mi ulzylo. Balam sie po pierwszym ze plod jest uszkodzony i wzielam drugi raz. Wszystkim dziekuje za wsparcie.  Nie robie nikomu reklamy polecam tylko uczciwa osobe. Zostaly mi 4 sztuki . jesli ktos je chce oddam za darmo.  Nadal sa w oryginalnym blistrze. Jesli ktos chce prosze zostawić emaila . ( nie pokrywam kosztów wysyłki)  Z.


Wezme napisz vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4szt mam, dostala bym 4 od Ciebie i moze jeszcze 4ktos da lub sprzeda za grosze to nie bede musiala czekac na ten 11 tydz az

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4szt mam, dostala bym 4 od Ciebie i moze jeszcze 4ktos da lub sprzeda za grosze to nie bede musiala czekac na ten 11 tydz az


To jak odezwiesz sie ? I ma ktos jeszcze 4sztuki ? Odkupie za niską cene albo ktos odda ? Piszcie. To juz 9tydz a juz jestem po jednej próbie jak wyżej pisalam, nie udalo sie bylam dzis u lekarza. vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jak odezwiesz sie ? I ma ktos jeszcze 4sztuki ? Odkupie za niską cene albo ktos odda ? Piszcie. To juz 9tydz a juz jestem po jednej próbie jak wyżej pisalam, nie udalo sie bylam dzis u lekarza. vanessa.bi@onet.pl


Ja moge sprzedac 5szt za 50zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja moge sprzedac 5szt za 50zl


Napisz na maila do mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jeszcze 2 zestawy arth po 12 sztuk- 150 zł  :Smile:  odbior osobisty Poznań lub jego okolice (70 km) lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszcie dziewczyny vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec tel.781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec tel.781278014 zainteresowane proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12szt art. Lub recepte. 100zł. vera.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 12szt art. Lub recepte. 100zł. vera.f@onet.pl


Mała literówka. E mail to wera.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W  11tyg dziecko ma rączki nóżki zaciska piąstki  to już nie jest,, zlepek Komórek,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja np bralam 2 razy. Raz w 8tc nie udalo sie 3 razy 4 tabl co 3h. Jak uzbieralam na drugi raz byl 9tc . kupilam od oglaszajacej sie tu pani wiktorii ( 575 823 497 pani wiktoria) ktora musze bardzo polecić.  Pomogla mi podczas tego. Wzielam 1 dawkę-  nic. Kazala brac co 2,5h i nie 3 a 4 dawki.  I po czwartej poszlo... Umeczylam sie ale mi ulzylo. Balam sie po pierwszym ze plod jest uszkodzony i wzielam drugi raz. Wszystkim dziekuje za wsparcie.  Nie robie nikomu reklamy polecam tylko uczciwa osobe. Zostaly mi 4 sztuki . jesli ktos je chce oddam za darmo.  Nadal sa w oryginalnym blistrze. Jesli ktos chce prosze zostawić emaila . ( nie pokrywam kosztów wysyłki)  Z.


Moj mail ankamalina33@onet.pl . chetnie wezme te 4 szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W  11tyg dziecko ma rączki nóżki zaciska piąstki  to już nie jest,, zlepek Komórek,,


No i ? Kto chce zrobić aborcję, to i tak zrobi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i ? Kto chce zrobić aborcję, to i tak zrobi


    Masz rację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście że kto będzie chciał to i tak to zrobi tak tylko napisałam ,jakiś czas temu przeczytałam artykuł że kobieta w 5miesiacu wzięła poronne i urodziła martwe w szpitalu, też kiedyś chciałam usunąć ale niezdobylam tabletek i urodziłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście że kto będzie chciał to i tak to zrobi tak tylko napisałam ,jakiś czas temu przeczytałam artykuł że kobieta w 5miesiacu wzięła poronne i urodziła martwe w szpitalu, też kiedyś chciałam usunąć ale niezdobylam tabletek i urodziłam


    Urodziłaś i co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art zwykły 12szt 100zł recepta 90zł.
wera.f@onet.pl 
Nie jestem jakąś handlarą, poprostu zalatwilam sobie dwa opakowania ale wystarczylo na szczescie jedno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Urodziłaś i co?


I zapewne jest szczęśliwą mamą i dziekuje Bogu ze nie miała dostepu do tych tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od zazycia arthrotec zglosic sie do gonekologa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja np bralam 2 razy. Raz w 8tc nie udalo sie 3 razy 4 tabl co 3h. Jak uzbieralam na drugi raz byl 9tc . kupilam od oglaszajacej sie tu pani wiktorii ( 575 823 497 pani wiktoria) ktora musze bardzo polecić.  Pomogla mi podczas tego. Wzielam 1 dawkę-  nic. Kazala brac co 2,5h i nie 3 a 4 dawki.  I po czwartej poszlo... Umeczylam sie ale mi ulzylo. Balam sie po pierwszym ze plod jest uszkodzony i wzielam drugi raz. Wszystkim dziekuje za wsparcie.  Nie robie nikomu reklamy polecam tylko uczciwa osobe. Zostaly mi 4 sztuki . jesli ktos je chce oddam za darmo.  Nadal sa w oryginalnym blistrze. Jesli ktos chce prosze zostawić emaila . ( nie pokrywam kosztów wysyłki)  Z.


Masz je jeszcze ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od zazycia arthrotec zglosic sie do gonekologa ?


jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od zazycia arthrotec zglosic sie do gonekologa ?


Jak jestes pewna ze sie udało to idz jak najszybciej, jeżeli sie nie udało to nie masz po co isc. Zostaje ci druga próba lub poczekac bo art dziala czasem z opoznieniem

----------


## Czarna06

Witam potrzebuje tabletek poronnych szybko jestem w 5 tyg mam poltora rocznego chlopca i 4 miesieczna dziewczynke przy nich sobie rady nie daje nawet a co dopiero kolejne. Mam meza alkoholika ktory sie zneca nade mna moja sytuacja jest kiepska poniewaz mam 22 lata i rodzina sie ode mnie odwrocila ze wzgledu na meza bardzo prosze o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale najezdzacie na siebie na tej stronie hehe. Czytalam we wczesniejszych komentarzach ze ktos tam korzysta z jednego nr konta ale z kilku imion. I tak oszukuje i nie wysyla paczek. Przeciez do danego nr konta musi byc prawdziwe imie i nazwisko bo inaczej przelew nie przejdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek poronnych szybko jestem w 5 tyg mam poltora rocznego chlopca i 4 miesieczna dziewczynke przy nich sobie rady nie daje nawet a co dopiero kolejne. Mam meza alkoholika ktory sie zneca nade mna moja sytuacja jest kiepska poniewaz mam 22 lata i rodzina sie ode mnie odwrocila ze wzgledu na meza bardzo prosze o pomoc.


Polecam do poczytania te trzy adresy : womenhelp.org , womenonweb.org i maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek poronnych szybko jestem w 5 tyg mam poltora rocznego chlopca i 4 miesieczna dziewczynke przy nich sobie rady nie daje nawet a co dopiero kolejne. Mam meza alkoholika ktory sie zneca nade mna moja sytuacja jest kiepska poniewaz mam 22 lata i rodzina sie ode mnie odwrocila ze wzgledu na meza bardzo prosze o pomoc.


Odezwij sie . 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły, całe opakowanie, wysyłam z mozliwością sprawdzenia i sledzenia, płatne przy odbiorze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły, całe opakowanie, wysyłam z mozliwością sprawdzenia i sledzenia, płatne przy odbiorze


Cena z wysylka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec.tel 781278014.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuję informacji na temat pani Wiktorii proszę o normalne komentarze czy której z was pomogła,  proszę nie oceniać tylko pomóc dziękuję za informację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poszukuję informacji na temat pani Wiktorii proszę o normalne komentarze czy której z was pomogła,  proszę nie oceniać tylko pomóc dziękuję za informację


Zaraz na pewno pani Wiktoria wyprodukuje pozytywne komentarze na swój temat, poczekaj  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaraz na pewno pani Wiktoria wyprodukuje pozytywne komentarze na swój temat, poczekaj


Komentarze a nie jad wylewany na kogos :// nie masz nic do powiedzeniabto sie nie wypowiadaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam własnie art od Pani Wiktorii kupiłam dwa opakowania i chętnie odsprzedam. margaret468@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poczytaj sobie z trzy strony wczesniej moze nawet 5 są tam informacje. nie róbmy tu forum reklamujace pania X czy pania Z.
Jako osoba mądra, gdy prześledzisz forum co najmniej 20 str wstecz, będziesz wszystko wiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec 12 lub 20 sztuk . 
Cytotec polecany i sprzedawany rowniez przez lekarzy. Skuteczniejszy niz arthrorec nie piecze w jezyk
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec. Wysylajcie ceny na vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cala paczka 20 szt.cena 180 zl .  beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek poronnych szybko jestem w 5 tyg mam poltora rocznego chlopca i 4 miesieczna dziewczynke przy nich sobie rady nie daje nawet a co dopiero kolejne. Mam meza alkoholika ktory sie zneca nade mna moja sytuacja jest kiepska poniewaz mam 22 lata i rodzina sie ode mnie odwrocila ze wzgledu na meza bardzo prosze o pomoc.


Proszę Cię, abyś do mnie zadzwoniła.Jestem Kasia i chcę Ci pomóc. Czekam do 22.00. Mój tel. 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art tanio wera.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę Cię, abyś do mnie zadzwoniła.Jestem Kasia i chcę Ci pomóc. Czekam do 22.00. Mój tel. 58 6 915 915


Radzę nie dzwonić, bo to prolify. Będzie Cię namawiać na urodzenie. Ale jakbyś nawet urodzila, to już nie będziesz jej obchodzić. Ich interesują tylko życia nienarodzone. Te narodzone mogą już przymierac głodem i żyć życiem dziecka niechcianego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oby poleciało...dam znać


A jednak nie poleciało ;( Ja to mam kurwa jakiegoś pecha. To moja 4 próba a ono jest żywe i zdrowe. Lekarze twierdzą że to wzorowa ciąża. Pozostaje chyba tylko skok z mostu

----------


## Prywatnie

Witam, w moim przypadku zadzialalo po 12 tabletkach. Chetnie odsprzedam 8 tabletek, które mi zostaly. Szczegoly i blizsze inforamcje udziele mailowo. Tabletki kupione we wtorek w aptece. Posiadam opakowanie, instrukcja, 8 szt tab i paragon. Kontakt: n_janajan@o2.pl.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Witajcie jestem mamą 4letniej dziewczynki.  Moje życie no cóż jest popierdolone niczym kiepskie komedie. Moj zyciorys zapewne napisal jakis psychopata w dodatku nacpany, ale o tym zbytnio rozpisywac sie nie chce...  Gdy moje zycie nabralo barw tzn. podjelam sie pracy, zdobylam wykształcenie jakie chcialam i zaczelam planowac jak uciec od psychopaty zaliczylam wpadke (mimo antykoncepcji) co psuje moje plany na przyszlosc po calosci...  
O owej metodzie poronienia dowiedzialam sie od ciotki tyle, ze zdobycie recepty graniczy z cudem.  Tak wiec zakupie pilnie Arthrotec 50mg+0, 2 mg ---› ale uwaga nie jestem kolejna naiwna duszyczka, ktora wypierdoli 3stowki

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Dam ci zarobić w granicach rozsadku, ale przebitka 100% ceny w aptekach jest zalosna.  Lek ten kosztuje 60 zl!!  Sprzedasz taniej gwarantuje, ze i klientek przybedzie, gdyz ludzie nie toleruja zdzierania.  Ja cie polece!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jednak nie poleciało ;( Ja to mam kurwa jakiegoś pecha. To moja 4 próba a ono jest żywe i zdrowe. Lekarze twierdzą że to wzorowa ciąża. Pozostaje chyba tylko skok z mostu


Proponuję zestaw tym razem zastosować dopochwowo, dużo wysiłku i ruchu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dam ci zarobić w granicach rozsadku, ale przebitka 100% ceny w aptekach jest zalosna.  Lek ten kosztuje 60 zl!!  Sprzedasz taniej gwarantuje, ze i klientek przybedzie, gdyz ludzie nie toleruja zdzierania.  Ja cie polece!


      A jak jest wedłóg Ciebie rozsądna cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jednak nie poleciało ;( Ja to mam kurwa jakiegoś pecha. To moja 4 próba a ono jest żywe i zdrowe. Lekarze twierdzą że to wzorowa ciąża. Pozostaje chyba tylko skok z mostu


A jak dawkowalas w ogóle ten zestaw?

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Kontakt

matkanoperfect@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak dawkowalas w ogóle ten zestaw?


Będziesz potrzebowała 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 12 tabletek misoprostolu.

-    Połknij 1 tabletkę mifepristone.

-    Po 36-48 godzinach umieść 4 tabletki Misoprostolu w jamie policzkowej, między policzkiem a dolnym dziąsłem, 2   po  każdej stronie. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć pozostałości tabletek. Lepiej jest nie pić i nie jeść niczego w ciągu tych 30 minut, aby nie ryzykować przypadkowego połknięcia tabletek.

- 3 godziny później, jeśli nie dojdzie do aborcji, zażyj kolejne 2 tabletki Misoprostolu między dziąsło a policzek i trzymaj je tam przez 30 minut. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć pozostałości tabletek.




Dawka 2 tabletek Misoprostolu może zostać powtórzona jeszcze 3 razy aż do momentu wydalenia produktów ciąży (w sumie 1 dawka czterech tabletek i 4 dawki po dwie tabletki). Gdy tylko dojdzie do poronienia, można przestać zażywać lekarstwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak dawkowalas w ogóle ten zestaw?


To instrukcja od womenek. Dziś natychmiast wysłali kolejna paczkę. Ja podczas zabiegu nie byłam w ruchu...leżałam bo nie miałam siły na nic więcej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

matkanoperfect@interia.pl   - napisałam do Ciebie :Smile:

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> A jak jest wedłóg Ciebie rozsądna cena?


Według mnie 100zł jest ceną maxymalną i oczywiście rozsądną.  Ktoś kto ma wtyki i recepty dostaje na poczekaniu zarabia na 12szt.ok 40zl- niby nie jest to dobry zarobek?

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> matkanoperfect@interia.pl   - napisałam do Ciebie


Już patrzę

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Odpisałam Monika xxx

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To instrukcja od womenek. Dziś natychmiast wysłali kolejna paczkę. Ja podczas zabiegu nie byłam w ruchu...leżałam bo nie miałam siły na nic więcej


No to ok, dawkowanie jest dobre, 36 h odstępu i potem 4-2-2 co trzy godziny. Natomiast ja bym spróbowała jednak dopochwowo. No i być w pionie caly czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Art 20 sztuk. Tylko z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości ciuola90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cala paczka 20 szt.cena 180 zl . beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to ok, dawkowanie jest dobre, 36 h odstępu i potem 4-2-2 co trzy godziny. Natomiast ja bym spróbowała jednak dopochwowo. No i być w pionie caly czas.


Mifepristone jest na odklejenie sie płodu i obumarcie a tu nic...tyle krwawiłam. Dlaczego dopochwowo lepiej??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz, ja rozumiem,że każdy chciał by jak najtaniej, ale wybacz - za 100 zł za tabletki to słaby zarobek, nikt za takie pieniądze nie będzie się narażał. Weź pod uwagę, że osobie załatwiającej receptę też trzeba "odpalić" a jeszcze sprzedający musi liczyć się z nie odebraniem przesyłki a to też wiąże się z kosztami. Owszem, 250 czy 300 zł to jest baaardzo gruba przesada ale 100.... no wybacz - nie napiszę nic więcej, bo nie chcę Cie niczym urazić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mifepristone jest na odklejenie sie płodu i obumarcie a tu nic...tyle krwawiłam. Dlaczego dopochwowo lepiej??


ale miałaś wysoką ciąże , może dlatego  :Frown:  wg raportów WHO po 12 tyg stosowanie dopochwowo ma nieznacznie lepszą skuteczność.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Wiesz, ja rozumiem,że każdy chciał by jak najtaniej, ale wybacz - za 100 zł za tabletki to słaby zarobek, nikt za takie pieniądze nie będzie się narażał. Weź pod uwagę, że osobie załatwiającej receptę też trzeba "odpalić" a jeszcze sprzedający musi liczyć się z nie odebraniem przesyłki a to też wiąże się z kosztami. Owszem, 250 czy 300 zł to jest baaardzo gruba przesada ale 100.... no wybacz - nie napiszę nic więcej, bo nie chcę Cie niczym urazić...



Nie wiem czy masz na tyle empatii, aby urazić mnie... Ludzie szukają naiwniaków, bo na nich mają największą kasę.  Ok nie 100 to niechaj będzie 150zł cena w miarę do przeżycia, a i kieszeń drzeć się z rozpaczy nie będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ah, no widzisz zdania są podzielone i każdy ma prawo do własnego, nie będziemy polemizować na ten temat. Ja chciałam swoje tabletki odsprzedać za tyle,za ile kupiłam - 170 zł, napisała do mnie dziewczyna, strasznie zależało jej na czasie, wysłałam jej i po wysłaniu kontakt sie urwał,przesyłka od 3 dni leży u niej na poczcie gotowa do odbioru i jestem prawie pewna,że wróci ona do mnie...a ja zapłaciłam 25 zł za przesyłkę i tyle samo zapłacę za jej powrót.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale miałaś wysoką ciąże , może dlatego  wg raportów WHO po 12 tyg stosowanie dopochwowo ma nieznacznie lepszą skuteczność.


Ale womenki nie kazały zwracać uwagi na ulotkę a w ulotce było o stosowaniu dopochwowym. Ulotka po angielsku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale womenki nie kazały zwracać uwagi na ulotkę a w ulotce było o stosowaniu dopochwowym. Ulotka po angielsku.


Zrobisz jak chcesz, ja Ci tylko proponuje

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Ah, no widzisz zdania są podzielone i każdy ma prawo do własnego, nie będziemy polemizować na ten temat. Ja chciałam swoje tabletki odsprzedać za tyle,za ile kupiłam - 170 zł, napisała do mnie dziewczyna, strasznie zależało jej na czasie, wysłałam jej i po wysłaniu kontakt sie urwał,przesyłka od 3 dni leży u niej na poczcie gotowa do odbioru i jestem prawie pewna,że wróci ona do mnie...a ja zapłaciłam 25 zł za przesyłkę i tyle samo zapłacę za jej powrót.



Dlaczego więc wysyłasz paczkę bez przedpłaty?  Powinna nawet część kasy ci przesłać dla pewności, że weźmie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego więc wysyłasz paczkę bez przedpłaty?  Powinna nawet część kasy ci przesłać dla pewności, że weźmie...


przepraszam, że się wtrącę, ale kto mądry wpłaca najpierw pieniądze ? a oszust potem wysyła cukierki albo wcale? tylko i wyłącznie sprawdzenie przed zapłatą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szkoda ze nie 1000 hahahahahahahaa już widziałam jak za tyle sprzedaje i nic się nie dostaje uważajcie na takie ogłoszenia 


> Tabletki poronne
> Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%
> 
> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata
> 
> 12 tabletek 450
> 
> Kontakt 72.92.64.911 
> 
> SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec za 100zl juz z wysylka. marzena4321@onet.eu

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Sprzedam Arthrotec za 100zl juz z wysylka. marzena4321@onet.eu


Napisalam do cb.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Witajcie jestem mamą 4letniej dziewczynki.  Moje życie no cóż jest popierdolone niczym kiepskie komedie. Moj zyciorys zapewne napisal jakis psychopata w dodatku nacpany, ale o tym zbytnio rozpisywac sie nie chce...  Gdy moje zycie nabralo barw tzn. podjelam sie pracy, zdobylam wykształcenie jakie chcialam i zaczelam planowac jak uciec od psychopaty zaliczylam wpadke (mimo antykoncepcji) co psuje moje plany na przyszlosc po calosci...  
> O owej metodzie poronienia dowiedzialam sie od ciotki tyle, ze zdobycie recepty graniczy z cudem.  Tak wiec zakupie pilnie Arthrotec 50mg+0, 2 mg ---› ale uwaga nie jestem kolejna naiwna duszyczka, ktora wypierdoli 3stowki


Halo!  Wciąż szukam....  Pilne !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Halo!  Wciąż szukam....  Pilne !


Prędzej Ci womenki opuszczą darowizne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Halo!  Wciąż szukam....  Pilne !


Ja mam ale forte 20 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art forte 20 tabletek cena 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth zestaw 12 sztuk-150 zł, odbior osobisty Poznań lub okolice (70 km) lechubomber@gmail.com . Sama jestem po, doradzę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam art forte 20 tabletek cena 300zl


Pilnie odkupie. Podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja odsprzedam zwykły za 180 zł :Smile:

----------


## Wiola305

Odsprzedam arthrotec zostało mi 10 tabletek wioolka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Chciałam odsprzedać to co mi zostało a raczej to z czego nie skorzystałam. Wysłałam lasce której ponnoć strasznie zależało na czasie - niestety po wysłaniu kontakt się urwał a przesyłka od kilku dni czeka na odbiór u niej na poczcie, już jestem prawie pewna,że jej nie odbierze. Zatem mam do odsprzedania - jeśli ktoś jest chętny, to proszę o podanie maila.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Sprzedam Arthrotec za 100zl juz z wysylka. marzena4321@onet.eu


Ja odkupiłam od tej Pani.  Kasę wysłałam przed wysyłką, a w zamian otrzymałam fałszywe potwierdzenie nadania przesyłki.  Mam nadzieję, że po otrzymaniu przelewu wyśle to co ma wysłać, bo być może bała się, że kłamie- w każdym bądź razie to ja czuję się poniekąd oszukana i jest mi cholernie przykro, że ludzie potrafią tak robić na złość...  Obym myliła się w tym przypadku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda ze nie 1000 hahahahahahahaa już widziałam jak za tyle sprzedaje i nic się nie dostaje uważajcie na takie ogłoszenia


Po co te uwagi kobieto nie mam problemów ze sprzedażą żal ściska bo nie rozumiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Czytam pobieżne posty i nie wierzę własny oczom. Ja dwa lata temu byłam w podobnej sytuacji. Dwójka kochanych dzieciaków a tu okazuje się, że kolejne w drodze. Byłam zrozpaczona. Przeczesałam fora i znalazłąm ten "cudowny" lek. Powiedziałam mężowi i on wszystko załatwił bo to przecież lek na zwyrodnienia stawów dla mężczyzn a mój mąż ma akurat problemy z kolanami  :Smile:  ściemnil coś lekarzowi a on mu przepisał dwa opakowania  :Big Grin:  wykorzystałam oczywiście...nie wszystko rzecz jasna...4 tabletki pod język wszystko załatwią w ciągu 2 godzin (w moim przypadku, zależne od wysokości ciąży) ale to co tu czytam, że po 1000 pln sprzedają to juz przesada. Zwykły człowiek może iść do lekarza i poprosić o te tabletki przecież. Wiem, że nie wszyscy lekarze są skłonni je wypisywać, ale wystarczy powiedzieć, że wyjazd za granice, na długi czas a tylko to pomaga, już brałem wcześniej a lekarz zmięknie  :Smile: 
6 dni temu zrobiłam to znowu z pozostałych tabletek działa. Kocham mojego męża i kocham się z nim kochać, ale nie chcę mieć kolejnego dziecka a tabletek antykoncepcyjnych brać nie mogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przecież te tabletki kosztują około 50 zł ludzie. Czarny protest a w nastawione jedynie na zarobek na biednych dziewczynach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Czytam pobieżne posty i nie wierzę własny oczom. Ja dwa lata temu byłam w podobnej sytuacji. Dwójka kochanych dzieciaków a tu okazuje się, że kolejne w drodze. Byłam zrozpaczona. Przeczesałam fora i znalazłąm ten "cudowny" lek. Powiedziałam mężowi i on wszystko załatwił bo to przecież lek na zwyrodnienia stawów dla mężczyzn a mój mąż ma akurat problemy z kolanami  ściemnil coś lekarzowi a on mu przepisał dwa opakowania  wykorzystałam oczywiście...nie wszystko rzecz jasna...4 tabletki pod język wszystko załatwią w ciągu 2 godzin (w moim przypadku, zależne od wysokości ciąży) ale to co tu czytam, że po 1000 pln sprzedają to juz przesada. Zwykły człowiek może iść do lekarza i poprosić o te tabletki przecież. Wiem, że nie wszyscy lekarze są skłonni je wypisywać, ale wystarczy powiedzieć, że wyjazd za granice, na długi czas a tylko to pomaga, już brałem wcześniej a lekarz zmięknie 
> 6 dni temu zrobiłam to znowu z pozostałych tabletek działa. Kocham mojego męża i kocham się z nim kochać, ale nie chcę mieć kolejnego dziecka a tabletek antykoncepcyjnych brać nie mogę.


No to masz kurwa szczęście w życiu, ale nie każdy tak ma. Ja obeszlam dziesiątki aptek, nikt mi nie chciał sprzedać, więc musiałam kupić tu i wydałam 450 zł. Zjadłam już dwa opakowania po 20 tabletek,a beta wciąż rośnie, więc mi nie wciskaj, że cztery tabletki zadziałają. A Ty sobie załóż spiralę,skoro taka mądra jesteś, a nie znasz metod antykoncepcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki ktorych nie uzylam .
12sztuk cytotec . cena 250 zl . do negocjacji..
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przepraszam, że się wtrącę, ale kto mądry wpłaca najpierw pieniądze ? a oszust potem wysyła cukierki albo wcale? tylko i wyłącznie sprawdzenie przed zapłatą


Ja pierw wpłaciłam pieniądze i po w płaceniu już na 3 dzień miałam tabletki orginalnie zapakowane więc też są uczciwi ludzie tylko jak tu kogoś się poleca kto jest uczciwy to zaraz na skakują na ciebie itp więc lepiej nie pisać i zachować to dla siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja odkupiłam od tej Pani.  Kasę wysłałam przed wysyłką, a w zamian otrzymałam fałszywe potwierdzenie nadania przesyłki.  Mam nadzieję, że po otrzymaniu przelewu wyśle to co ma wysłać, bo być może bała się, że kłamie- w każdym bądź razie to ja czuję się poniekąd oszukana i jest mi cholernie przykro, że ludzie potrafią tak robić na złość...  Obym myliła się w tym przypadku.


Ja tez kiedys zamawialam od niej. Paczka do mnie nie dotarla bo została zatrzymana gdzies tam, przez jakies sluzby chyba i mi pieniadze oddała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 sztuk 150 zl plus wysyłka.  
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie odkupie. Podaj maila.


Onapotrzeba92@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

507652075.Arthrotec sprzedam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tel507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię oryginalny zestaw z a-care. Ktoś coś??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny tylko na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalny tylko na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org


Ale może ktoś ma i się rozmyślił więc odkupię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec sprzedam tel.701278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec sprzedam tel.701278014


* 781278014 . poprawka.pomylilam cyfry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale może ktoś ma i się rozmyślił więc odkupię.


Od tej Wlktorii nie kupuj bo to handlara i oszustka. Najpierw kasa a leków brak!! NIE POLECAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od tej Wlktorii nie kupuj bo to handlara i oszustka. Najpierw kasa a leków brak!! NIE POLECAM


Znowu zaczynasz hejt na mnie ? Siedzi jedna taka zmija na forum 24h na dobe i wylewa jad... Powiedz jesli wysylam paczki ze spr zawartości za pobraniem albo umawiam sie osobiście na odbiór to obrazasz nie tylko mnie ale i osoby ktore ode mnie kupily. Przyjechala do mnie pani z Wrocławia 230km poarthro . Dostała oryginalny z ulotka. To co ona jest chyba ( nie ublizajac) slepa tak? Zastanow sie co piszesz... Nikogo nigdy nie oszukalam. Juz mi się nie chce odpowiadac na te oszczerstwa. Ludzie ktorzy do mnie pisza czy dzwonia widza ze te komentarze sa od innych handlarzy... Nic tym nie wskorasz. Idz wylewac jad na kogos innego. Pozdrawiam i milej niedzieli zycze.wiktoria. ( 575 823 497)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znowu zaczynasz hejt na mnie ? Siedzi jedna taka zmija na forum 24h na dobe i wylewa jad... Powiedz jesli wysylam paczki ze spr zawartości za pobraniem albo umawiam sie osobiście na odbiór to obrazasz nie tylko mnie ale i osoby ktore ode mnie kupily. Przyjechala do mnie pani z Wrocławia 230km poarthro . Dostała oryginalny z ulotka. To co ona jest chyba ( nie ublizajac) slepa tak? Zastanow sie co piszesz... Nikogo nigdy nie oszukalam. Juz mi się nie chce odpowiadac na te oszczerstwa. Ludzie ktorzy do mnie pisza czy dzwonia widza ze te komentarze sa od innych handlarzy... Nic tym nie wskorasz. Idz wylewac jad na kogos innego. Pozdrawiam i milej niedzieli zycze.wiktoria. ( 575 823 497)


Podobno winny się tłumaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ma namiar na ginekologa w Poznaniu lub okolicy, który zajmuje się przywracaniem miesiączki???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno winny się tłumaczy


Podobno zakompleksiony hejtuje innych  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale może ktoś ma i się rozmyślił więc odkupię.


Ja mam.Zawowilam go ale spanikowalam i zrobiłam zabieg w Niemczech.Dziewczyna, która go chciała nie odebrala przesyłki i zerwała kontakt.Także jeśli jesteś zdecydowana to zapraszam.Cena 370zl w tym jest koszt wysyłki kurierem,  za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przed zapłatą.Mój mail: Maksf@t.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl


Pani Wiktorio a czy ma pani RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Wiktorio a czy ma pani RU


Nie, Pani Wiktoria ani żadna inna pani handlara nie ma RU, bo tego leku nie można kupić ot tak . Wydawany jest tylko w klinikach aborcyjnych na receptę dla konkretnej kobiety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Wiktorio a czy ma pani RU


Mam Arthrotec cytotec...napisz to sie dowiesz  :Wink:  kazda wzmianka o mnie na forum powoduje fale hejtu na mnie. Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Faktycznie coś jest z tym nie tak bo ja bralam od tej Wiktorii art.i się zgadzało wiec chyba ktoś tu kogoś opluwa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam Arthrotec cytotec...napisz to sie dowiesz  kazda wzmianka o mnie na forum powoduje fale hejtu na mnie. Wiktoria


To znaczy ci ktorzy sie oglaszaja ze maja RU to oszusci dzieki za informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To znaczy ci ktorzy sie oglaszaja ze maja RU to oszusci dzieki za informacje


Oczywiście. Tabletka, która dorzucaja to najczęściej jakiś apap albo mig400. Wystarczy poczytać forum wstecz, jest dużo opinii na ten temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> * 781278014 . poprawka.pomylilam cyfry




jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arth zestaw 12 sztuk-150 zł, odbior osobisty Poznań lub okolice (70 km) lechubomber@gmail.com . Sama jestem po, doradzę


a wysyłka za pobraniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec.  20tabl .
180 zl . plus kw wysylki . 
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 20 tabl,kupiłam tu na forum ale zdecydowałam się urodzić.justau@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też brałam od Wiktorii i przyszło opakowanie arthrotec 20 tabl. Oryginalnie zapakowane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam art laruz@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Wczoraj o 15 wzięłam arthrotec, dwie pod język i dwie dopochwowo, o 19 cztery następne pod język. O pierwszej w nocy zaczęłam krwawić.naczytalam się tutaj, że występują dreszcze, biegunka, wymioty i bardzo mocne skurcze. Ja tylko miałam skurcze bez w/w dolegliwości. Ciąża w 4 tygodniu, czy to normalne, że tak łagodnie przeszłam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już wcześniej pisałam, że zamówiłam ale nie skorzystałam i mogę odsprzedać za 370zl.Kontakt Maksf@t.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec oryginalny z apteki 20tab co mi zostalo. 180zl razem z wysylka juz. Pozdrawiam. god.lan@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec oryginalny z apteki 20tab co mi zostalo. 180zl razem z wysylka juz. Pozdrawiam. god.lan@wp.pl


Literowka. Email to gos.lan@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam.Zawowilam go ale spanikowalam i zrobiłam zabieg w Niemczech.Dziewczyna, która go chciała nie odebrala przesyłki i zerwała kontakt.Także jeśli jesteś zdecydowana to zapraszam.Cena 370zl w tym jest koszt wysyłki kurierem,  za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przed zapłatą.Mój mail: Maksf@t.pl


Proszę sprawdź maila. Kupie ten zestaw od Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Hej. Wczoraj o 15 wzięłam arthrotec, dwie pod język i dwie dopochwowo, o 19 cztery następne pod język. O pierwszej w nocy zaczęłam krwawić.naczytalam się tutaj, że występują dreszcze, biegunka, wymioty i bardzo mocne skurcze. Ja tylko miałam skurcze bez w/w dolegliwości. Ciąża w 4 tygodniu, czy to normalne, że tak łagodnie przeszłam?


Cześć... Sama mam zamiar zrobić owy "zabieg" lecz znajome mówiły mi, że dopochwowo bierze się 4 tabletki i to najprawdopodobniej wystarczy.... Jedna z nich opowiadała, że ją strasznie zalało i że musiała sama sobie wyciągać zarodek (yyyy...). Sama jestem ciekawa jak to powinno wyglądać przy ciążach mających kilka tygodni, gdyż ta dziewczyna była około 11 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć... Sama mam zamiar zrobić owy "zabieg" lecz znajome mówiły mi, że dopochwowo bierze się 4 tabletki i to najprawdopodobniej wystarczy.... Jedna z nich opowiadała, że ją strasznie zalało i że musiała sama sobie wyciągać zarodek (yyyy...). Sama jestem ciekawa jak to powinno wyglądać przy ciążach mających kilka tygodni, gdyż ta dziewczyna była około 11 tyg.


Na maszwybor.net masz dział, gdzie dziewczyny na bieżąco opisują swoje aborcje, z podziałem na tygodnie.  Możesz się stamtąd dowiedzieć co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cala paczke arthrotecu. 20 tabletek. 180 zl. Lub cytotec 12sztuk 300 zl . Beata.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrocet, 20sztuk za 180zł. z wysyłką. Mozliwy odbiór osobisty. Pozdrawiam

Email gos.lan@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzeda ktos art za stówe ? vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl, mail: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to, aby towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę sprawdź maila. Kupie ten zestaw od Ciebie


Odpisalam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę sprawdź maila. Kupie ten zestaw od Ciebie


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcesz porozmawiać? 
> Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
> Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
> Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
> Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
> Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
> Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
> Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.


    A po urodzeniu nie chcianego dziecka albo dziecka na które ją nie stać też oferujecie pomoc? Wątpię...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po urodzeniu nie chcianego dziecka albo dziecka na które ją nie stać też oferujecie pomoc? Wątpię...


Jesteśmy by pomagać nawet w najtrudniejszych sytuacjach. Netporadnia.pl; kontakt@netporadnia.pl; tel. 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jaka to jest pomoc? wyłączając gadania, bo to już wszyscy wiemy,że gadać dużo to Wy potraficie/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jaka to jest pomoc? wyłączając gadania, bo to już wszyscy wiemy,że gadać dużo to Wy potraficie/


Zaloze się że nic poza czczym gadaniem. A poza tym, już tu kiedyś pisałam, zdecydowana kobieta i tak zrobi aborcję, ta niezdecydowana to jednak lepiej żeby  nie robiła i wszystko gra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam i żaden katolicki bełkot tego nie zmieni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Droga do dobrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam i żaden katolicki bełkot tego nie zmieni.


A ja tu głównie widzę aborcyjny bełkot - kupię - sprzedam - kupię - sprzedam... Handel śmiercią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale to forum jest stworzone do tego aborcyjnego bełkotu. To nie jest katolickie forum!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem - mailem lub mmsem.
Kontakt :

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie Arthrocet 20szt. 180zl z wysylka. Mozliwy odbior osobisty. Email gos.lan@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec.tel.507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 4szt art 30zł. wera.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

30zł 4 szt art. Zdjecia jakie tylko chcecie na maila. Piszcie wera.f@onet.pl

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Chcesz porozmawiać? 
> Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl, mail: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
> Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
> Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to, aby towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
> Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
> Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
> Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
> Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.


A ja wam gwarantuje, że każda kobieta podejmujaca się aborcji ma ku temu poważne problemy, którym wy nie zaradzicie, gdyż w rzeczywistości GÓWNO ZROBIĆ MOŻECIE!!! Waszym celem jest pierdolone mydlenie oczu, a gdy już kobieta urodzi, bo posłucha waszego bełgotu tak naprawdę dopiero wtedy jest w dupie !!  Nikt z was nie da nam na utrzymanie dziecka, nie ulatwicie zycia zapewniajac mieszkanie, jedzenie czy ubrania.  Tak wiec daruj sobie te pieprzenie farmazonow i idz stad, bo forum dotyczy innej tematyki.

----------


## Iza227

Proszę o szybką odpowiedz.

Jestem  w 20 tygodniu ciąży. Jest szansa że art pomoże? Być może jest już za późno? Co robić  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o szybką odpowiedz.
> 
> Jestem  w 20 tygodniu ciąży. Jest szansa że art pomoże? Być może jest już za późno? Co robić


Za pozno. Do 10 max 12 mozna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o szybką odpowiedz.
> 
> Jestem  w 20 tygodniu ciąży. Jest szansa że art pomoże? Być może jest już za późno? Co robić


O wiele za późno. Dodatkowo pamiętaj, że płód może być zdolny do przeżycia, a w takim przypadku możesz być pociagnieta do odpowiedzialności karnej za usiłowanie zabójstwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Chcecie kupic 4szt za 40zł juz z wysyłka ? Wiadomo ze trzeba wiecej aby sie udało ale zawsze tez moze zabraknac tej jednej dawki wiec lepiej sie zaopatrzyć. Sprzedaje tak tanio zeby szybko sie pozbyc. wera.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz zabić 5miesieczne dziecko? I jeszcze nie bać się pisać to na forum na które każdy może wejść, dlaczego nie zrobiłaś tego wcześniej? Ono żyje czuję ból, jeżeli myślisz że zabójstwo jest dopiero jakbyś po urodzeniu zabiła to się mylisz...  :Frown:  szkoda dziecka że ma taka matkę, bo nią jesteś i zawsze będziesz cokolwiek nie zrobisz mu.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Chcesz zabić 5miesieczne dziecko? I jeszcze nie bać się pisać to na forum na które każdy może wejść, dlaczego nie zrobiłaś tego wcześniej? Ono żyje czuję ból, jeżeli myślisz że zabójstwo jest dopiero jakbyś po urodzeniu zabiła to się mylisz...  szkoda dziecka że ma taka matkę, bo nią jesteś i zawsze będziesz cokolwiek nie zrobisz mu.


Mam propozycję...  Rozpędź się i porządnie zaj** głową w ścianę.  Dziewczyna zadała pytanie, a ty się wpieprzasz między wódkę, a zakąskę. To co ma zamiar zrobić jest tylko i wyłącznie jej decyzją, a swoje zdanie możesz sobie włożyć w dupe!!  
------------------------------------------
Do dziewczyny od pytania napisz do mnie maila matkanoperfect@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem - mailem lub mmsem.
Kontakt :

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny

Każdej tu dziękuje za pomoc, gdyby nie wasze rady pewnie bym przez to wszystko nie przebrnęła. 
Udało się choć miałam male komplikacje. ufff siódme poty  :Smile: 

Przy okazji, potrzebującej dziewczynie odsprzedam cale opakowanie art. nie zamierzam tego juz nigdy uzuc i nie chce tego w domu,  chętnie tez pogadam, doradzę itd. jesli ktos potrzebuje wsparcia.
ewikfik@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haha mam prawo pisać co chce a Ty nie bulwersuj się tak bo jak będzie chciała to mi sama odpisze a Ty w adwokata się nie baw, nie ma prawa zabijać 5miesiecznego dziecka bo to zabójstwo, za pomóc w aborcji przedewszystkim są karane osoby co pomagają  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam propozycję...  Rozpędź się i porządnie zaj** głową w ścianę.  Dziewczyna zadała pytanie, a ty się wpieprzasz między wódkę, a zakąskę. To co ma zamiar zrobić jest tylko i wyłącznie jej decyzją, a swoje zdanie możesz sobie włożyć w dupe!!  
> ------------------------------------------
> Do dziewczyny od pytania napisz do mnie maila matkanoperfect@interia.pl


   Mylisz się Moja Droga. Osobiście jestem zwolenniczką aborcji, ale wybacz 20 tydzień, to już jest dziecko. W tak wysokiej ciąży ona nie poroni tylko urodzi i istnieje duża szansa,że dziecko urodzi się żywe. A jeśli nie wiesz na czym polega idea forum to może ja Ci wyjaśnię - na forum ludzie wygłaszają swoje opinie - zarówno pozytywne jak i negatywne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły pfizer, całe opakowanie za 160 zł, przesyłka z możliwoscią sprawdzenia oraz płatne przy odbiorze, wysyłam także kod do śledzenia przesyłki. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam arth. Jutro działam. Oby się udało !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe, pełne opakowanie - kupiłam 2 w obawie,że jedno nie pomoże, na szczęście się udało i drugie nie jest mi potrzebne.    dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec sprzedam.tel.507652075.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny
> 
> Każdej tu dziękuje za pomoc, gdyby nie wasze rady pewnie bym przez to wszystko nie przebrnęła. 
> Udało się choć miałam male komplikacje. ufff siódme poty 
> 
> Przy okazji, potrzebującej dziewczynie odsprzedam cale opakowanie art. nie zamierzam tego juz nigdy uzuc i nie chce tego w domu,  chętnie tez pogadam, doradzę itd. jesli ktos potrzebuje wsparcia.
> ewikfik@wp.pl


Hej chcę pogadać. Proszę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 5sztuk art. Bardzo tanio. marysia.lew@onet.pl wysle zdj jakie tylko chcecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej chcę pogadać. Proszę...


To pogadaj ze mną na czacie netporadnia.pl albo na żywo 58 6 915 915. 
Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Chcecie kupic 4szt za 40zł juz z wysyłka ? Wiadomo ze trzeba wiecej aby sie udało ale zawsze tez moze zabraknac tej jednej dawki wiec lepiej sie zaopatrzyć. Sprzedaje tak tanio zeby szybko sie pozbyc. wera.f@onet.pl


To wyrzuć do kosza, skoro chcesz się szybko ich pozbyć a nie myślisz oczy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrocet 20sztuk. Wysyłka lub odbior osobisty. 180zł. razem z wysylka. 
Email gos.lan@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za ile te 5 szt






> Mam 5sztuk art. Bardzo tanio. marysia.lew@onet.pl wysle zdj jakie tylko chcecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka Pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł

12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 400zł

Tel. 576.091.969

Zachecam do kontaktu. 7 dni w tyg 24h.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysyłka Pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
> 
> 12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 400zł
> 
> Tel. 576.091.969
> ...


Oszust!!!!!! Skad masz tyle ru??? Raczej apapu?!#!! Bezczelność! !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro tak twierdzisz buraku za jestem oszustem to udowodnij to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki marki Pfizer prosto z apteki. Tel 576.091.969  Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą Poczta Polska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro tak twierdzisz buraku za jestem oszustem to udowodnij to


Wrzuć zdjęcie swojego"ru" z łyżeczką do herbaty. Czekam. A druga sprawa, to w oryginalnym zestawie poronnym nie potrzeba aż 12 tabletek misoprostolu, wystarczą 4-6 , bo to właśnie Mifepristone (ru) odwala cała robotę. Oryginalny zestaw to jedna tabletka mifepristonu i 8 misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co jest Mała??





> Hej chcę pogadać. Proszę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za ile te 5 szt


Napisz na meila do mnie. marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To wyrzuć do kosza, skoro chcesz się szybko ich pozbyć a nie myślisz oczy!


Nie wyrzuce bo dużo za nie zaplacilam ! I sie wal i nie komentuj jal Ci cos nie pasuje popaprancu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek 450
Kontakt 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę pierwszą dawkę. Musi się udać!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę pierwszą dawkę. Musi się udać!!!


    Uda się. Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej chcę pogadać. Proszę...


Cześć Mala!
Jakbyś chciała pogadać to jestem.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Biorę pierwszą dawkę. Musi się udać!!!


Hej!
Który jesteś tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę pierwszą dawkę. Musi się udać!!!


Powodzenia

----------


## Karolina :)

> W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam i żaden katolicki bełkot tego nie zmieni.


Prawo do życia ma każdy człowiek i nikt tego prawa nie może mu zabrać,niezależnie w co kto wierzy lub nie wierzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę pierwszą dawkę. Musi się udać!!!


Który tydz ? Pisz na bieżąco jak Ci idZie. Ja jestem jeszcze przed  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karolina, zgadzam się z tobą w zupełności. Kobieta i jej bliscy mają 

pelne prawo do godnego życia, w przeciwieństwie do blastocysty  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> A ja wam gwarantuje, że każda kobieta podejmujaca się aborcji ma ku temu poważne problemy, którym wy nie zaradzicie, gdyż w rzeczywistości GÓWNO ZROBIĆ MOŻECIE!!! Waszym celem jest pierdolone mydlenie oczu, a gdy już kobieta urodzi, bo posłucha waszego bełgotu tak naprawdę dopiero wtedy jest w dupie !!  Nikt z was nie da nam na utrzymanie dziecka, nie ulatwicie zycia zapewniajac mieszkanie, jedzenie czy ubrania.  Tak wiec daruj sobie te pieprzenie farmazonow i idz stad, bo forum dotyczy innej tematyki.


Sorrry ale fakt że kobieta jest w ciąży nieplanowanej nie zwalnia jej z wzięcia odpowiedzialności za swoje dziecko. Netporadnia pomaga,da dach nad głową jak potrzeba ale nie mieszkanie bez przesady. Pomagamy materialnie i psychologicznie odnaleźć się kobiecie w tej nowej sytuacji ale nie jesteśmy złotą rybką spełniającą życzenia.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina, zgadzam się z tobą w zupełności. Kobieta i jej bliscy mają 
> 
> pelne prawo do godnego życia, w przeciwieństwie do blastocysty


Ale czy z blastocysty człowieka wyrośnie kura czy istota ludzka? Czy mamy prawo dyskryminować kogoś ze względu na niedojrzałą formę ciała? Czy człowiek który, urodzi się bez kończyn nie jest człowiekiem? Przecież nie ma ich wykształconych tak jak blastocysty ludzkie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale czy z blastocysty człowieka wyrośnie kura czy istota ludzka? Czy mamy prawo dyskryminować kogoś ze względu na niedojrzałą formę ciała? Czy człowiek który, urodzi się bez kończyn nie jest człowiekiem? Przecież nie ma ich wykształconych tak jak blastocysty ludzkie.


Człowiek, który się urodził jest człowiekiem. A blastocysty czasem odpływają w kanalizacji i tak było, jest i będzie, i nic na to nie poradzicie. I nie pitol mi tu o odpowiedzialności, bo moja decyzja o aborcji była bardzo odpowiedzialna. Uratowalam moja rodzinę przed nędzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos 12 szt art i sprzeda za 100 zl ? Jak tak, zostaw meila

----------


## Karolina :)

> Człowiek, który się urodził jest człowiekiem. A blastocysty czasem odpływają w kanalizacji i tak było, jest i będzie, i nic na to nie poradzicie. I nie pitol mi tu o odpowiedzialności, bo moja decyzja o aborcji była bardzo odpowiedzialna. Uratowalam moja rodzinę przed nędzą.


Ale ja Ci nic nie pisałam o odpowiedzialności apropo blastocysty. Przykro mi że w Twoim otoczeniu nie było osób, które by Ci pomogły, w tamtej chwili. Dziecko można było oddać do adopcji...tak wiem napiszesz mi zaraz że masa dzieci tam zalega, możliwe. Proces adopcyjny w Polsce nie jest doskonały, ale zawsze warto walczyć o życie i równie wiele dzieci nie zalega w ośrodkach adopcyjnych tylko są adoptowane odraz ze szpitala. Przecież w dzisiejszych czasach robi się operacje serca dzieciom w łonie matki...więc potrafimy walczyć o życie ludzkie za wszelką cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktos 12 szt art i sprzeda za 100 zl ? Jak tak, zostaw meila


    To Ty zostaw swojego maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja Ci nic nie pisałam o odpowiedzialności apropo blastocysty. Przykro mi że w Twoim otoczeniu nie było osób, które by Ci pomogły, w tamtej chwili. Dziecko można było oddać do adopcji...tak wiem napiszesz mi zaraz że masa dzieci tam zalega, możliwe. Proces adopcyjny w Polsce nie jest doskonały, ale zawsze warto walczyć o życie i równie wiele dzieci nie zalega w ośrodkach adopcyjnych tylko są adoptowane odraz ze szpitala. Przecież w dzisiejszych czasach robi się operacje serca dzieciom w łonie matki...więc potrafimy walczyć o życie ludzkie za wszelką cenę.


Nie rozśmieszaj mnie. Do adopcji ...i co miałam z brzuchem chodzić i co dzieciom powiedzieć? Ze braciszka czy siostrzyczkę ufoludki zabrały ?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie rozśmieszaj mnie. Do adopcji ...i co miałam z brzuchem chodzić i co dzieciom powiedzieć? Ze braciszka czy siostrzyczkę ufoludki zabrały ?


A teraz co im powiesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A teraz co im powiesz?


   Nic im nie powie, bo dzieci jej z brzuchem nie widziały. Ty się w ogóle zastanawiasz co piszesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktos 12 szt art i sprzeda za 100 zl ? Jak tak, zostaw meila


Ja mam 11 szt. Mi pomogło tylko 8 szt. Właśnie wróciłam od ginekologa,nawet czyszczenia nie potrzebuje  :Smile: 
ania09-90@o2.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nic im nie powie, bo dzieci jej z brzuchem nie widziały. Ty się w ogóle zastanawiasz co piszesz?


Aborcje "czuć" w rodzinie nawet jak się o niej nie mówi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ktoś ma odsprzedać 4 tabletki Arthrotec Forte, ORYGINALNE i nie w kosmicznej cenie? Z uczciwą i konkretną propozycją zapraszam na wtf.art@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aborcje "czuć" w rodzinie nawet jak się o niej nie mówi.


ahaha..."czuć" ...a czym "czuć" jeśli można wiedzieć ? fiołkami, serem pleśniowym, a może trąci myszką ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aborcje "czuć" w rodzinie nawet jak się o niej nie mówi.


    Tak, tak i na pewno dzieci to poczują i zapytają co mama zrobiła z braciszkiem albo siostrzyczką, bo w domu "czuć" aborcją. Hahah ubawiłam się do łez.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, tak i na pewno dzieci to poczują i zapytają co mama zrobiła z braciszkiem albo siostrzyczką, bo w domu "czuć" aborcją. Hahah ubawiłam się do łez.


zaproszę znajomą na kawę, a ona wchodzi i mówi, jak tu pięknie pachnie - aborcją !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaproszę znajomą na kawę, a ona wchodzi i mówi, jak tu pięknie pachnie - aborcją !!!


    Hahah dobre.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Tak, tak i na pewno dzieci to poczują i zapytają co mama zrobiła z braciszkiem albo siostrzyczką, bo w domu "czuć" aborcją. Hahah ubawiłam się do łez.


Tak to tzw. pseudosekret, o którym nikt nie mówi ale wszyscy go jakoś czują. Wygoogluj sobie syndrom poaborcyjny to się przekonasz,że aborcja naznacza każdą rodzinę, w której została przeprowadzona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12tbl. - 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. - 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam 11 szt. Mi pomogło tylko 8 szt. Właśnie wróciłam od ginekologa,nawet czyszczenia nie potrzebuje 
> ania09-90@o2.pl


Napisałam maila.

----------


## Karolina :)

> zaproszę znajomą na kawę, a ona wchodzi i mówi, jak tu pięknie pachnie - aborcją !!!


Słowo "czuć" wzięte w cudzysłów oznaczało czucie wewnętrzne,duchowe,emocjonalne, a nie nosem.To dla osób,które udają że są mało inteligentne :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to tzw. pseudosekret, o którym nikt nie mówi ale wszyscy go jakoś czują. Wygoogluj sobie syndrom poaborcyjny to się przekonasz,że aborcja naznacza każdą rodzinę, w której została przeprowadzona.


widzisz, jednak ja trochę więcej wiem od Ciebie na temat "syndromu aborcyjnego" a to dlatego, że ja miałam aborcję, a Ty nie  :Smile:  i najważniejszą rzeczą w syndromie aborcyjnym, jest to że on po prostu nie istnieje  :Smile:  jestem dwa lata po aborcji i są to najlepsze lata mojego życia. Nie martwię się wpadką,finansami mojej rodziny, stać mnie na zajęcia dodatkowe dla dzieci, krótki urlop za granicą, nie muszę sobie odejmować od ust, żeby dać temu trzeciemu. Na co dzień dziele się swoimi przeżyciami z kobietami , które są w takiej samej sytuacji jak ja, bo wciąż w tym chorym kraju nie można przeprowadzić aborcji jak w cywilizowanym kraju, właśnie ze względu na istnienie takich oszołomów jak Karolina...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słowo "czuć" wzięte w cudzysłów oznaczało czucie wewnętrzne,duchowe,emocjonalne, a nie nosem.To dla osób,które udają że są mało inteligentne


no cóż, staramy się dostosować do Twojego poziomu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słowo "czuć" wzięte w cudzysłów oznaczało czucie wewnętrzne,duchowe,emocjonalne, a nie nosem.To dla osób,które udają że są mało inteligentne


    Oj Karolina, Karolina - Ty się nigdy nie zmienisz, ciągle mówisz tylko o tym co wyczytałaś w internecie - nic poza tym nie wiesz i udajesz dobroduszną wolontariuszkę zbawiającą świat.

----------


## Karolina :)

> widzisz, jednak ja trochę więcej wiem od Ciebie na temat "syndromu aborcyjnego" a to dlatego, że ja miałam aborcję, a Ty nie  i najważniejszą rzeczą w syndromie aborcyjnym, jest to że on po prostu nie istnieje  jestem dwa lata po aborcji i są to najlepsze lata mojego życia. Nie martwię się wpadką,finansami mojej rodziny, stać mnie na zajęcia dodatkowe dla dzieci, krótki urlop za granicą, nie muszę sobie odejmować od ust, żeby dać temu trzeciemu. Na co dzień dziele się swoimi przeżyciami z kobietami , które są w takiej samej sytuacji jak ja, bo wciąż w tym chorym kraju nie można przeprowadzić aborcji jak w cywilizowanym kraju, właśnie ze względu na istnienie takich oszołomów jak Karolina...


Mylisz się kochana,ja również wiem dużo o syndromie poaborcyjnym bo urodziłam się po trzech aborcjach. Wiem jak te aborcje wpłynęły na mnie na moje rodzeństwo i rodziców. To że teraz "czujesz się świetnie" to tzw. wyparcie, ochrona swojego "ja".To normalne, że wypiera się aborcje, bo trudno jest przyznać się przed samą sobą że zabiłam własne dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz się kochana,ja również wiem dużo o syndromie poaborcyjnym bo urodziłam się po trzech aborcjach. Wiem jak te aborcje wpłynęły na mnie na moje rodzeństwo i rodziców. To że teraz "czujesz się świetnie" to tzw. wyparcie, ochrona swojego "ja".To normalne, że wypiera się aborcje, bo trudno jest przyznać się przed samą sobą że zabiłam własne dziecko.




Aborcja dobra dla kobiecej psychiki

Papilot.pl 


Naukowcy obalają tezę, że aborcja źle wpływa na zdrowie psychiczne kobiet. Usunięcie dziecka na życzenie nie oddziałuje na problemy psychiczne kobiet. Tak wynika z ustaleń Amerykańskiego Towarzystwa Psychologicznego (APA).

Przeciwnicy aborcji są zgodni, że kobiety, które przeszły zabieg usunięcia ciąży, częściej cierpią z powodu depresji i stanów lękowych.

W Polsce dyskusja na temat „syndromu poaborcyjnego" ma na celu zastraszenie kobiety. Chodzi o wmówienie, że aborcja jest czymś bardzo złym, a dosadniej - jest morderstwem. Mówi się także, że dokonanie aborcji odbija się nie tylko na kobiecie, ale na całej jej rodzinie. A to już nie przelewki. Zdaniem propagatorów tej koncepcji, negatywnych skutków doświadczają rodzice kobiety (dziadkowie), partner, dzieci narodzone oraz te, które miały się nie urodzić. Aborcja ma powodować wszelkiego typu nerwice i prowadzić do rozbicia rodziny. Syndrom działa nawet wtedy, kiedy kobieta go nie odczuwa (tak zwany „żal patologiczny", który jest, choć go nie ma). Co dziwne, wspomniany syndrom może się odezwać nawet po kilkudziesięciu latach od dokonania zabiegu. I co gorsza, jak głoszą propagatorzy tej koncepcji, nie ma od tego ucieczki. Ale czy mówią prawdę?

Naukowcy z Amerykańskiego Towarzystwa Psychologicznego (APA) podważają ten pogląd. Przeanalizowali dotychczasowe badania i zgodnie doszli do wniosku, że nie ma wiarygodnych dowodów potwierdzających bezpośredni wpływ usunięcia niechcianej ciąży na zdrowie psychiczne.

Wysuwa się dwie tezy, dlaczego jest tak, a nie inaczej. Ich zdaniem, dotychczasowe wnioski na temat zdrowia kobiet opierają się na niewiarygodnych badaniach, w których nie wzięto pod uwagę różnic pomiędzy aborcjami przeprowadzonymi na życzenie a zabiegami dokonanymi z konieczności. Drugim, bardzo ważnym uchybieniem w przeprowadzaniu poprzednich badań, jest brak wiedzy o pochodzeniu kobiet. Nie uwzględniono takich czynników jak bieda czy narkotyki, które często są głównym motorem poddania się aborcji. W konsekwencji prowadzą do wystąpienia chorób psychicznych.

Opracowania naukowe na temat usunięcia ciąży dowodzą, że wśród kobiet, które zaszły w nieplanowaną ciążę, ryzyko wystąpienia problemów psychicznych nie wzrasta, niezależnie od tego, czy zdecydują się one na jednorazową aborcję w pierwszym trymestrze ciąży, czy też postanowią urodzić dziecko.

Powyższy wniosek wzbudza jednak wiele kontrowersji, gdyż nie dowiedziono, co się dzieje w przypadku wielokrotnych zabiegów usunięcia ciąży.

Autorzy raportu wskazują jednocześnie, że u kobiet, które poddały się późnej aborcji z powodu wad płodu, często występują niepożądane reakcje psychiczne podobne do tych, jakie są następstwem poronienia czy urodzenia martwego dziecka. Jednak to tyczy się tylko kobiet, które chciały urodzić, a mimo to straciły dziecko. Nie ma zatem powiązania pomiędzy dokonaniem aborcji z premedytacją a piętnem odciśniętym na psychice.

"Testy przeprowadzane na licznej grupie badanych wciąż pokazują, że usunięcie ciąży nie wpływa na pogorszenie się zdrowia psychicznego" - podkreśla Ann Furedi z British Pregnancy Advisory Service - organizacji, która w ubiegłym roku przeprowadziła 55 tys. zabiegów.

Innego zdania jest brytyjska konserwatywna posłanka, Nadine Dorries, która twierdzi, że aborcja prowadzi do depresji i problemów psychicznych w późniejszym życiu.

W gruncie rzeczy, nie chodzi o kobiety i ich dobre samopoczucie, ale o zwykłą presję, o powstrzymanie przed aborcją za wszelką cenę. Orędownicy syndromu nie ograniczają się bowiem do troski o zdrowie psychiczne kobiet, ale rozciągają działanie tego urojonego czynnika na lekarzy i pozostały personel medyczny, biorący udział w przerwaniu ciąży.


© 2013 Papilot.pl | G7 Media. Wszelkie prawa zastrzeżone

----------


## Karolina :)

> no cóż, staramy się dostosować do Twojego poziomu


Człowiek, jak już mu brakuje argumentów to obraża innych. Typowe zachowanie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz się kochana,ja również wiem dużo o syndromie poaborcyjnym bo urodziłam się po trzech aborcjach. Wiem jak te aborcje wpłynęły na mnie na moje rodzeństwo i rodziców. To że teraz "czujesz się świetnie" to tzw. wyparcie, ochrona swojego "ja".To normalne, że wypiera się aborcje, bo trudno jest przyznać się przed samą sobą że zabiłam własne dziecko.


To nie ja wypieram swoją aborcję, tylko Ty mi wpierasz, że ja mam żałować czegoś, czego nie żałuję, a wręcz jestem z tego dumna. I twoje prolifowe gadanie tego nie zmieni, bo to ja decyduję o swoim życiu, o tym, co w nim jest ważne, i na czym się skupiam ikogo słucham  :Smile:  więc wiedz, że to co piszesz, spływa po mnie jak po kaczce, szkoda Twojego czasu, pędź lepiej robić kolejne dzieci  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie ja wypieram swoją aborcję, tylko Ty mi wpierasz, że ja mam żałować czegoś, czego nie żałuję, a wręcz jestem z tego dumna. I twoje prolifowe gadanie tego nie zmieni, bo to ja decyduję o swoim życiu, o tym, co w nim jest ważne, i na czym się skupiam ikogo słucham  więc wiedz, że to co piszesz, spływa po mnie jak po kaczce, szkoda Twojego czasu, pędź lepiej robić kolejne dzieci


   No coś Ty? Karolina wie lepiej czy żałujesz czy nie. Wie też lepiej czego Ci w życiu trzeba i do czego dążysz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe, pełne opakowanie - kupiłam 2 w obawie,że jedno nie pomoże, na szczęście się udało i drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Aborcja dobra dla kobiecej psychiki
> 
> Papilot.pl 
> 
> 
> Naukowcy obalają tezę, że aborcja źle wpływa na zdrowie psychiczne kobiet. Usunięcie dziecka na życzenie nie oddziałuje na problemy psychiczne kobiet. Tak wynika z ustaleń Amerykańskiego Towarzystwa Psychologicznego (APA).
> 
> Przeciwnicy aborcji są zgodni, że kobiety, które przeszły zabieg usunięcia ciąży, częściej cierpią z powodu depresji i stanów lękowych.
> 
> ...


Manipulacja Amerykańskiego Stowarzyszenia Psychologicznego (APA)
Obrona aborcji w wydaniu Amerykańskiego Stowarzyszenia Psychologii zawiera wiele błędów.Użyto w niej tej samej logiki, którą stosują firmy tytoniowe do obrony palenie papierosów.

Nowy raport Amerykańskiego Stowarzyszenia Psychologicznego (APA) twierdzi, że kobiety, które poddały się pojedynczej aborcji nie są bardziej narażone na problemy psychiczne niż te kobiety, które zdecydowały się urodzić. Jednakże naukowcy, którzy analizowali ten raport stwierdzili, iż użyto w nim tej samej logiki, która stosowana jest przez firmy tytoniowe do obrony własnego biznesu.


Raport APA stwierdza, że naukowcy nie znaleźli wiarygodnego dowodu na to, że zdrowe, dorosłe kobiety, które przeszły przez jedną aborcję mają większe ryzyko problemów psychicznych.


David Fergusson - naukowiec z Nowej Zelandii powiedział w swoim wywiadzie dla Warren Throckmorton: „Nie można tu mówić o żadnej obronie jeśli posiadamy fakty, które tak silnie kierują w stronę niebezpiecznych i niekorzystnych efektów. W tym przykładzie APA zachowuje się tak samo jak koncerny tytoniowe broniące swego przemysłu: Ponieważ według naszej opinii nie ma ostatecznego dowodu na to, że produkt ten powoduje szkodę, można go uznawać za bezpieczny.”


Fergusson jest jednym z 20 naukowców, którzy skomentowali ów raport.


„Według raportu badania naukowe dotyczące tematu aborcji zawierają wiele błędów i nieścisłości jeśli chodzi o statystykę, wybór członków itp. Znaczy to, że najlepszy naukowy dowód do którego te badania się odwołują, wcale nie jest taki najlepszy.”


„Jeśli to byłoby prawdą to wtedy wyciągnięcie jakichkolwiek wniosków z tych badań byłoby niewłaściwe. Jednak APA wyciąga i to bardzo silne i pewne wnioski z ich badań, mimo tego, iż sami stwierdzają, że takowych nie można z tych badań wyciągnąć.”


„Jak już to powiedziałem komisji APA komentując ich wstępną kopię roboczą, iż jedyny prawidłowo naukowy wniosek jaki można wyciągnąć z tych badań jest, że dowody w tym zagadnieniu są zakwestionowane i sprzeczne. W takim przypadku jedynym, sensownym, naukowym wnioskiem jest przyznanie niepewności i zaproponowanie wykonania lepszych badań, aby móc cokolwiek stwierdzić.”


Mimo tego komitet stwierdził, że „do tego czasu, kiedy znajdziemy nieodparte dowody na szkodliwe efekty aborcji, ludzie powinni zachowywać się tak jakby ich nie było. To wcale nie można nazwać obroną aborcji, kiedy istnieją silne dowody wskazujące na szkodliwe jej efekty.” mówi Fergusson.


„Z naukowego punkty widzenia wyciąganie silnych wniosków ze słabych dowodów jest po prostu złą praktyką. Raport APA na temat aborcji i skutków psychicznych podlega pod tą kategorię. „


Brenda Major, psycholog specjalizujący się w stresie Uniwersytetu Kalifornii Santa Barbara, która przewodniczyła zbieraniu badań dla APA stwierdziła: „Najlepsze dowody wskazują na brak zwiększonego ryzyka problemów psychicznych pomiędzy kobietami, które usunęły nieplanowaną ciążę w pierwszym trymestrze, a tymi, które urodziły dziecko.”


Powiedziała także: „dowody na brak problemów psychicznych w przypadku kilku aborcji są niepewne.”


Według LifeSiteNews.com wynik raportu prac tego panelu łatwo można było przewidzieć, gdyż zasiadali w nim ludzie gorąco popierający aborcję.


W raporcie tym powiedziano, że wiele badań, które wskazują na związek pomiędzy aborcją a problemami zdrowia psychicznego zawierają nieścisłości. LifeSiteNews opublikował raport z Norwegii, który takich krytyk nie otrzymał.


„Norweskie badania przeprowadzone przez Dr Willy Pedersen zostały niedawno opublikowane w skandynawskim Dzienniku Zdrowia Publicznego. Autorzy klarownie wskazują na link pomiędzy aborcją, a szkodami jakie ona wyrządza: Młode, dorosłe kobiety, które usunęły ciąże mogą w przyszłości cierpieć na problemy psychiczne.”


Raport mówi, że norweskie badanie objęło 5768 kobiet pomiędzy 15, a 27 rokiem życia. Pytało ono kobiety na temat aborcji, porodu, wychowania dziecka, a także sytuacji w rodzinie, związku i szereg innych sfer z życia prywatnego takich jak wykształcenie, zatrudnienie itp.


Wyniki stwierdzają, że „kobiety w wieku 20-29lat, które dokonały aborcję częściej były zdiagnozowane z depresją.”


Raport cytuje także inne badanie z Nowej Zelandii, które stwierdza, że przejście aborcji w młodym wieku „podnosi ryzyko zachorowania na problemy psychiczne takie jak depresja i niepokój.”


tłum.Caroline


Źródło: WorldNetDaily

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię jak komuś zostały pojedyncze sztuki (kilka). Cena i ilość - poproszę na wtf.art@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię jak komuś zostały pojedyncze sztuki (kilka). Cena i ilość - poproszę na wtf.art@wp.pl


Błąd: wtf.art@onet.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> To nie ja wypieram swoją aborcję, tylko Ty mi wpierasz, że ja mam żałować czegoś, czego nie żałuję, a wręcz jestem z tego dumna. I twoje prolifowe gadanie tego nie zmieni, bo to ja decyduję o swoim życiu, o tym, co w nim jest ważne, i na czym się skupiam ikogo słucham  więc wiedz, że to co piszesz, spływa po mnie jak po kaczce, szkoda Twojego czasu, pędź lepiej robić kolejne dzieci


Widzisz ja w odróżnieniu od Ciebie jestem świadoma swojej płodności, też byś mogła, uniknęła byś może problemów typu aborcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz ja w odróżnieniu od Ciebie jestem świadoma swojej płodności, też byś mogła, uniknęła byś może problemów typu aborcja.


Widzisz, ja w odróżnieniu od Ciebie, nie wchodzę z butami w Twoje życie, nie mówię Ci, co masz robić ze swoją płodnością. 

Chcesz robić dwunastkę dzieci? proszę bardzo! 

chcesz robić aborcję co dwa miesiące ? Twoja sprawa ! 

chcesz rodzić dziecko z gwałtu zbiorowego, a Twój mąż będzie kochał jak swoje ? nie ma sprawy - szacun dla gościa !

Tylko taka mała prośba do Ciebie, i całego środowiska pro-life, nie zaglądajcie nam do naszych brzuchów, łazienek i podpasek  :Smile:  tak jak i my wam nie zaglądamy i nie mówimy - o! teraz to masz koniecznie urodzić, bo rozwija się potworek bez mózgu, ale to nieważne. Należy urodzić, ochrzcić i pochować !!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Widzisz, ja w odróżnieniu od Ciebie, nie wchodzę z butami w Twoje życie, nie mówię Ci, co masz robić ze swoją płodnością. 
> 
> Chcesz robić dwunastkę dzieci? proszę bardzo! 
> 
> chcesz robić aborcję co dwa miesiące ? Twoja sprawa ! 
> 
> chcesz rodzić dziecko z gwałtu zbiorowego, a Twój mąż będzie kochał jak swoje ? nie ma sprawy - szacun dla gościa !
> 
> Tylko taka mała prośba do Ciebie, i całego środowiska pro-life, nie zaglądajcie nam do naszych brzuchów, łazienek i podpasek  tak jak i my wam nie zaglądamy i nie mówimy - o! teraz to masz koniecznie urodzić, bo rozwija się potworek bez mózgu, ale to nieważne. Należy urodzić, ochrzcić i pochować !!!


Ja nie mówię Ci co masz robić.
Nie chcę robić 12 dzieci.
Nie chcę robić aborcji, a już w ogóle co 2 miesiące.
Mam nadzieje że urodziłabym dziecko z gwałtu zbiorowego,bo za gwałt powinien być ukarany gwałciciel, a nie dziecko. Dziecko w tym przypadku jest też ofiarą równorzędna jak kobieta.
Nie mam ochoty zaglądać do Twojego brzucha itd. po prostu chciałabym tylko aby było przestrzegane prawo do życia dla każdego człowieka. Prawo to jest chyba wpisane w konstytucjach każdego państwa albo przynajmniej powinno być. Dla mnie Twoje życie jest tak samo ważne jak życie człowieka nienarodzonego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie mówię Ci co masz robić.
> Nie chcę robić 12 dzieci.
> Nie chcę robić aborcji, a już w ogóle co 2 miesiące.
> Mam nadzieje że urodziłabym dziecko z gwałtu zbiorowego,bo za gwałt powinien być ukarany gwałciciel, a nie dziecko. Dziecko w tym przypadku jest też ofiarą równorzędna jak kobieta.
> Nie mam ochoty zaglądać do Twojego brzucha itd. po prostu chciałabym tylko aby było przestrzegane prawo do życia dla każdego człowieka. Prawo to jest chyba wpisane w konstytucjach każdego państwa albo przynajmniej powinno być. Dla mnie Twoje życie jest tak samo ważne jak życie człowieka nienarodzonego.


     To teraz powiedz wszystkim jak żyć w momencie kiedy kobiety nie stać na dziecko a antykoncepcja zawiodła.

----------


## Karolina :)

> To teraz powiedz wszystkim jak żyć w momencie kiedy kobiety nie stać na dziecko a antykoncepcja zawiodła.


Nie zamierzam nikomu mówić jak ma żyć. Ale jakbym była w takiej sytuacji to bym urodziła i oddała to dziecko i żyła z świadomością że je nie zabiłam  i że ma ono teraz dom i kochających rodziców.Powiedz mi co jest winne dziecko, które zostało poczęte nieplanowo? Czy ono jest temu winne? Nie jest,ale dostaje wyrok śmierci jakby było największym zbrodniarzem, a przecież jest niewinne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zamierzam nikomu mówić jak ma żyć. Ale jakbym była w takiej sytuacji to bym urodziła i oddała to dziecko i żyła z świadomością że je nie zabiłam  i że ma ono teraz dom i kochających rodziców.Powiedz mi co jest winne dziecko, które zostało poczęte nieplanowo? Czy ono jest temu winne? Nie jest,ale dostaje wyrok śmierci jakby było największym zbrodniarzem, a przecież jest niewinne.


    Kobieta też nie jest winna temu, że zawiodła antykoncepcja. Nie każda kobieta też ma możliwość wzięcia zwolnienia lekarskiego,żeby donosić ciążę. Poza tym są też różne inne życiowe zawirowania. Proces adopcyjny w naszym kraju to nie taka prosta sprawa.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kobieta też nie jest winna temu, że zawiodła antykoncepcja. Nie każda kobieta też ma możliwość wzięcia zwolnienia lekarskiego,żeby donosić ciążę. Poza tym są też różne inne życiowe zawirowania. Proces adopcyjny w naszym kraju to nie taka prosta sprawa.


To prawda,ale jakbyśmy te wszystkie środki przeznaczone na aborcje przeznaczyli na ochronę kobiet w takiej trudnej sytuacji, oraz na opiekę i ochronę dzieci tak poczętych wyszło by to na dobre dla wszystkich. Kobiet nie czułby się osamotnione i pozostawione same sobie i zmuszane przez sytuacje do aborcji, a dzieci miałby szanse się urodzić i żyć w normalnych adopcyjnych rodzinach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karolina, piszesz o tym co Ty  byś zrobiła. A ja piszę o tym co ja zrobiłam. Każda z nas ma wybór. I o to chodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To prawda,ale jakbyśmy te wszystkie środki przeznaczone na aborcje przeznaczyli na ochronę kobiet w takiej trudnej sytuacji, oraz na opiekę i ochronę dzieci tak poczętych wyszło by to na dobre dla wszystkich. Kobiet nie czułby się osamotnione i pozostawione same sobie i zmuszane przez sytuacje do aborcji, a dzieci miałby szanse się urodzić i żyć w normalnych adopcyjnych rodzinach.


Nie wiem o jakich środkach na aborcję mówisz. Ja za swoją aborcję zaplacilam z własnej kieszeni. A druga rzecz. Znów narzucasz mi, że muszę urodzić to dziecko bo potem mogę je oddać. Nie chcę go rodzić. Nie chcę chodzić z brzuchem, a potem tłumaczyć się , gdzie jest dziecko. Nie chcę narażać swojego zdrowia, bł jestem po dwóch porodach, a mam dużą krótkowzroczność i każda ciąża grozi mi oslepnieciem . Nie chcę bawic się w sady, zrzekanie się rodzicielstwa i inne pierdoly. Nie chcę żyć z myślą, że gdzieś tam żyje moje dziecko. Nie CHCĘ, rozumiesz? Chcę połknąć tabletkę i znów mieć swoje stare życie.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina, piszesz o tym co Ty  byś zrobiła. A ja piszę o tym co ja zrobiłam. Każda z nas ma wybór. I o to chodzi.


No właśnie nie każdy....bo dokonujący aborcji(Twój wybór) zabierasz możliwość wyboru Twojemu dziecku.Czy więc powinniśmy chronić prawo, które decyduje o życiu drugiego człowieka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To prawda,ale jakbyśmy te wszystkie środki przeznaczone na aborcje przeznaczyli na ochronę kobiet w takiej trudnej sytuacji, oraz na opiekę i ochronę dzieci tak poczętych wyszło by to na dobre dla wszystkich. Kobiet nie czułby się osamotnione i pozostawione same sobie i zmuszane przez sytuacje do aborcji, a dzieci miałby szanse się urodzić i żyć w normalnych adopcyjnych rodzinach.


   Jakie środki?! I dlaczego my mamy je przeznaczać?A nie pomyślałaś o tym,że to w tym chorym kraju wszystko powinno się pozmieniać?To my mamy o to walczyć? To nie my rządzimy tym krajem a właśnie ludzie którzy nim rządzą zmuszają nas do tego wszystkiego.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie wiem o jakich środkach na aborcję mówisz. Ja za swoją aborcję zaplacilam z własnej kieszeni. A druga rzecz. Znów narzucasz mi, że muszę urodzić to dziecko bo potem mogę je oddać. Nie chcę go rodzić. Nie chcę chodzić z brzuchem, a potem tłumaczyć się , gdzie jest dziecko. Nie chcę narażać swojego zdrowia, bł jestem po dwóch porodach, a mam dużą krótkowzroczność i każda ciąża grozi mi oslepnieciem . Nie chcę bawic się w sady, zrzekanie się rodzicielstwa i inne pierdoly. Nie chcę żyć z myślą, że gdzieś tam żyje moje dziecko. Nie CHCĘ, rozumiesz? Chcę połknąć tabletkę i znów mieć swoje stare życie.


Mówię o pieniądzach wydanych na promowanie aborcji.
A wolisz żyć z myślą że zabiłaś swoje dziecko? Rozumiem że ciąża mogłaby pogorszyć Twój stan,ale przecież możesz do niej nie dopuścić, wystarczy nie kochać się w płodne dni i nie będziesz musiała ponosić skutków fizycznych ciąży, ani zrzekać się rodzicielstwa i żyć z myślą że tam gdzieś żyje moje dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mówię o pieniądzach wydanych na promowanie aborcji.
> A wolisz żyć z myślą że zabiłaś swoje dziecko? Rozumiem że ciąża mogłaby pogorszyć Twój stan,ale przecież możesz do niej nie dopuścić, wystarczy nie kochać się w płodne dni i nie będziesz musiała ponosić skutków fizycznych ciąży, ani zrzekać się rodzicielstwa i żyć z myślą że tam gdzieś żyje moje dziecko.


I znowu mówienie mi co mam robić. Kocham się z mężem, kiedy chcę. A owulacja może się przesunąć. Poczytaj, jaki wskaźnik pearla ma kalendarzyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mówię o pieniądzach wydanych na promowanie aborcji.
> A wolisz żyć z myślą że zabiłaś swoje dziecko? Rozumiem że ciąża mogłaby pogorszyć Twój stan,ale przecież możesz do niej nie dopuścić, wystarczy nie kochać się w płodne dni i nie będziesz musiała ponosić skutków fizycznych ciąży, ani zrzekać się rodzicielstwa i żyć z myślą że tam gdzieś żyje moje dziecko.


    Dziewczyno! Zrozum! Każda metoda antykoncepcji jest ZAWODNA. Mam dwoje dzieci, które kocham nad życie - syna spłodziliśmy w tzw. dni nie płodne, natomiast córkę wtedy kiedy brałam tabletki - i masz swoje nie dopuszczanie do ciąży.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jakie środki?! I dlaczego my mamy je przeznaczać?A nie pomyślałaś o tym,że to w tym chorym kraju wszystko powinno się pozmieniać?To my mamy o to walczyć? To nie my rządzimy tym krajem a właśnie ludzie którzy nim rządzą zmuszają nas do tego wszystkiego.


Tak sobie myślę, że najlepiej zacząć od małych kroczków, a nie porywać się od razu na Sejm RP  :Smile:  Jakby każda kobieta będąca w nieplanowanej ciąży dostała wsparcie w swoim otoczeniu było by mniej aborcji. Więc może powinniśmy bardziej się rozglądać wokół siebie i być wyczulonym bardziej na innych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak sobie myślę, że najlepiej zacząć od małych kroczków, a nie porywać się od razu na Sejm RP  Jakby każda kobieta będąca w nieplanowanej ciąży dostała wsparcie w swoim otoczeniu było by mniej aborcji. Więc może powinniśmy bardziej się rozglądać wokół siebie i być wyczulonym bardziej na innych.


   Ale nie zawsze bliscy są w stanie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak sobie myślę, że najlepiej zacząć od małych kroczków, a nie porywać się od razu na Sejm RP  Jakby każda kobieta będąca w nieplanowanej ciąży dostała wsparcie w swoim otoczeniu było by mniej aborcji. Więc może powinniśmy bardziej się rozglądać wokół siebie i być wyczulonym bardziej na innych.


     Zaszłam w ciążę, poszłam na zwolnienie lekarski, bo źle ją znosiłam. W pracy miałam umowę na czas określony. I co? Nie przedłużono mi umowy, gdybym była samotną matką, to została bym bez środków do życia. I co z tym wspólnego mają moi bliscy.? To rząd powinien zrobić wszystko,żeby kobiety ciężarne chroniło prawo a nie strach przed pójściem na zwolnienie lekarskie, które każdemu się należy. Gdybym drugi raz znalazła się w takiej sytuacji, to bym ciążę usunęła bez zastanowienia.

----------


## Karolina :)

> I znowu mówienie mi co mam robić. Kocham się z mężem, kiedy chcę. A owulacja może się przesunąć. Poczytaj, jaki wskaźnik pearla ma kalendarzyk


Ja nie mówię o kalendarzyku tylko o Metodzie Rozpoznawania Płodności (Fertility Awareness Methods)
Nie mówię Ci co masz robić to Ty podejmujesz decyzje.Chodzi tylko o to że decyzja=konsekwencje, które każdy w swoim życiu ponosi i to nie tylko w temacie współżycia. Jedziesz po  pijaku,złapie Cię policja zabierają Ci prawko to oczywiste. I nie ma obrońców pijanych kierowców którzy wykrzykują że maja prawo do jeżdżenia po alkoholu bo to ich ciało itd. Nie mają takiego prawa bo naruszają prawo do życia drugiego człowieka powodując zagrożenie na ulicy. Tak samo nikt nie powinien mieć prawa do aborcji, bo ono narusza życie drugiego człowieka. Człowieka, który został poczęty i który już istnieje i ma prawo żyć jak każdy.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ale nie zawsze bliscy są w stanie pomóc.


Zapewne, ale jakby Twoje dziecko było bardzo chore to byś zrobiła pewnie wszystko żeby mu pomóc. I tak powstają róże fundacje zakładane często przez rodziców. Bo oni mają cel, dobry cel wynikający z miłości do swego dziecka, chcą je ratować. Tak samo kobieta nawet jak jej rodzina nie jest w stanie pomóc szuka dalej, po fundacjach, poradniach ośrodkach itd. bo ma cel wynikający z miłości do swego dziecka, zrobi wszystko by je uratować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie mówię o kalendarzyku tylko o Metodzie Rozpoznawania Płodności (Fertility Awareness Methods)
> Nie mówię Ci co masz robić to Ty podejmujesz decyzje.Chodzi tylko o to że decyzja=konsekwencje, które każdy w swoim życiu ponosi i to nie tylko w temacie współżycia. Jedziesz po  pijaku,złapie Cię policja zabierają Ci prawko to oczywiste. I nie ma obrońców pijanych kierowców którzy wykrzykują że maja prawo do jeżdżenia po alkoholu bo to ich ciało itd. Nie mają takiego prawa bo naruszają prawo do życia drugiego człowieka powodując zagrożenie na ulicy. Tak samo nikt nie powinien mieć prawa do aborcji, bo ono narusza życie drugiego człowieka. Człowieka, który został poczęty i który już istnieje i ma prawo żyć jak każdy.


     To jest tylko Twoje zdanie. Kobiety ciążę usuwały, usuwają i usuwać będą i nic tego nie zmieni. Zatem szkoda Twojego czasu Droga Karolino.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zaszłam w ciążę, poszłam na zwolnienie lekarski, bo źle ją znosiłam. W pracy miałam umowę na czas określony. I co? Nie przedłużono mi umowy, gdybym była samotną matką, to została bym bez środków do życia. I co z tym wspólnego mają moi bliscy.? To rząd powinien zrobić wszystko,żeby kobiety ciężarne chroniło prawo a nie strach przed pójściem na zwolnienie lekarskie, które każdemu się należy. Gdybym drugi raz znalazła się w takiej sytuacji, to bym ciążę usunęła bez zastanowienia.


Tak to jest po prostu dyskryminacja kobiet i o tym mówię,że kobiety są zmuszane do aborcji przez takie zachowania. I tez uważam że nasz rząd powinien chronić kobiety w ciąży i tak zmienić prawo żeby takie sytuacje nie miały miejsca.Ale Twoje poczęte dziecko nie jest winne,że miałaś bezdusznego pracodawcę, a karę za tą sytuacje nie poniósł by on tylko Ty i Twoje dziecko, w tym dziecko największą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapewne, ale jakby Twoje dziecko było bardzo chore to byś zrobiła pewnie wszystko żeby mu pomóc. I tak powstają róże fundacje zakładane często przez rodziców. Bo oni mają cel, dobry cel wynikający z miłości do swego dziecka, chcą je ratować. Tak samo kobieta nawet jak jej rodzina nie jest w stanie pomóc szuka dalej, po fundacjach, poradniach ośrodkach itd. bo ma cel wynikający z miłości do swego dziecka, zrobi wszystko by je uratować.


   Jeżeli ktoś w tym kraju decyduje się na urodzenie chorego dziecka musi się liczyć z tym,że będzie musiał być zdany na łaskę i niełaskę fundacji. Na żebranie przez całe życie. To jego sprawa. Ja się z czegoś takiego wypisuje i ciążę usuwam.

----------


## Karolina :)

> To jest tylko Twoje zdanie. Kobiety ciążę usuwały, usuwają i usuwać będą i nic tego nie zmieni. Zatem szkoda Twojego czasu Droga Karolino.


Nie szkoda...wiele kobiet przeczyta naszą dyskusje i nawet jakby jedna zmieniła zdanie było warto to wszystko pisać  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jeżeli ktoś w tym kraju decyduje się na urodzenie chorego dziecka musi się liczyć z tym,że będzie musiał być zdany na łaskę i niełaskę fundacji. Na żebranie przez całe życie. To jego sprawa. Ja się z czegoś takiego wypisuje i ciążę usuwam.


Przecież rząd obecnie opracowuję ustawę pomocową własnie dla takich dzieci i ich rodzin.I będzie opieka i wsparcie dla kobiet spodziewających się chorych dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to jest po prostu dyskryminacja kobiet i o tym mówię,że kobiety są zmuszane do aborcji przez takie zachowania. I tez uważam że nasz rząd powinien chronić kobiety w ciąży i tak zmienić prawo żeby takie sytuacje nie miały miejsca.Ale Twoje poczęte dziecko nie jest winne,że miałaś bezdusznego pracodawcę, a karę za tą sytuacje nie poniósł by on tylko Ty i Twoje dziecko, w tym dziecko największą.


   Niestety,ale takie są realia. Każda matka kocha bez granicznie swoje dziecko, ale niestety - trzeba z czegoś żyć i zastanawiać się czy będę miała z czego to dziecko utrzymać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież rząd obecnie opracowuję ustawę pomocową własnie dla takich dzieci i ich rodzin.I będzie opieka i wsparcie dla kobiet spodziewających się chorych dzieci.


   Co takiego? Mówisz to tym ochłapie w wysokości 4 tysięcy jednorazowo? Czy może o tych dyskusjach, które nie wiadomo do czego doprowadzą?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Niestety,ale takie są realia. Każda matka kocha bez granicznie swoje dziecko, ale niestety - trzeba z czegoś żyć i zastanawiać się czy będę miała z czego to dziecko utrzymać.


No właśnie kocha je, dlatego zrobi wszystko by je uratować. I przecież ludzie pomagają sobie, naprawdę jak widzą heroiczną walkę rodziców aby utrzymać dzieci. Przecież nie raz na pewno wysyłałyście smsy z pomocą, dla jakiejś rodziny, która straciła wszystko. Ludzie mają dobre serce,ważne jest żeby obrać dobry cel,dać życie a nie śmierć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karolina, nie pograzaj się, proszę. Czym jest 4000 wobec nieuleczalnej choroby dziecka? Napisz maila do matki chorego dziecka i zapytaj ile wydaje chocby na pampersy, leki i odżywki...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Co takiego? Mówisz to tym ochłapie w wysokości 4 tysięcy jednorazowo? Czy może o tych dyskusjach, które nie wiadomo do czego doprowadzą?


Szkoda że nie słuchasz z uwagą tego co mówią w wiadomościach. Nasza Pani minister Elżbieta Rafalska powiedziała że dzieci i ich rodziny są objęte opieką do 18 roku życia. A te 4 tysiące to mają być jednorazowym wsparciem.Nie wiem ile zarabiasz ale dal mnie to duża kwota pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Karolina, nie pograzaj się, proszę. Czym jest 4000 wobec nieuleczalnej choroby dziecka? Napisz maila do matki chorego dziecka i zapytaj ile wydaje chocby na pampersy, leki i odżywki...


   Ja mam dwoje zdrowych, normalnie rozwijających się dzieci ale... Syn ma wadę zgryzu aparat ortodontyczny na dolną i górną szczękę - razem 2400 do tego co miesięczne wizyty u ortodonty to 100 zł, aparaty będzie nosił jakieś 2 lata. Córka ma wadę wzroku i astygmatyzm, okulary dla niej kosztowały nas prawie 800 zł plus wizyta u okulisty. Mała ma 5 lat, więc takie okulary będzie miała może na rok. Ok, stać nas na to, ale kto pomoże ludziom, którzy łącznie dochodu miesięcznego mają np. 2500 tysiąca.?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina, nie pograzaj się, proszę. Czym jest 4000 wobec nieuleczalnej choroby dziecka? Napisz maila do matki chorego dziecka i zapytaj ile wydaje chocby na pampersy, leki i odżywki...


Przeczytaj odpowiedź powyżej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda że nie słuchasz z uwagą tego co mówią w wiadomościach. Nasza Pani minister Elżbieta Rafalska powiedziała że dzieci i ich rodziny są objęte opieką do 18 roku życia. A te 4 tysiące to mają być jednorazowym wsparciem.Nie wiem ile zarabiasz ale dal mnie to duża kwota pieniędzy.


Co z tego że dla ciebie to dużo? Dla takiego dziecka to kropla w morzu potrzeb! Wiesz ile kosztuje rehabilitacja? Specjalne wózki , łóżka? 4000 jednorazowo to jest nic! Wielkie zero. A ta niby "opieka" do 18 roku życia to na czym ma polegać? Pani minister przyjedzie do szpitala i poglaszcze chore dziecko po głowie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak już jesteśmy przy tym temacie, to nasuwa mi się jedno pytanie. Jak długo to potrwa?Zmieni się rząd i będzie po dotacjach. Nie oszukujmy sie, ale za 500+ i darmowe leki dla seniorów płacimy my - ludzie. Jak jeszcze do tego dodą dotacje dla rodzin chorych dzieci, to będzie katastrofa. Niebawem rząd się zmieni, bo społeczeństwo nie będzie chciało za to wszystko płacić. Bo w imię czego?

----------


## Karolina :)

A ja myśle że się nie zmieni rząd, bo w końcu rząd robi coś dla ludzi a nie dla siebie.

----------


## Karolina :)

Ja zmyka niestety już do domu, ale będę jutro  :Smile:  Dobrej nocy dziewczyny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karolina, jesteś albo strasznie oderwana od rzeczywistości. Pracujesz gdzieś w ogóle? Masz dzieci, rodzinę? Czy rzeczywiście masz tak wyprany mózg przez ekipę Jarosława i Rydzyka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zmyka niestety już do domu, ale będę jutro  Dobrej nocy dziewczyny!


   To nie są czasy Robin Hooda, ludzie zaczną sie buntować, bo za te wszystkie dotacje będą musieli zapłacić ludzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Karolina, jesteś albo strasznie oderwana od rzeczywistości. Pracujesz gdzieś w ogóle? Masz dzieci, rodzinę? Czy rzeczywiście masz tak wyprany mózg przez ekipę Jarosława i Rydzyka?


   Myślę,że jedno i drugie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostrzegam przed tym nr 577326741 ogłasza się na ogłaszamy24 i wysyła apap za 420 zł rzekomy Ru 486 i Arthrotec,  natomiast mogę powiedzieć że p.  Wiktoria jest uczciwa pozdrawiam,  mam pytanie czy komuś wystarczyło 12 tab Arthrotec jestem 7 tydz i 5 dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostrzegam przed tym nr 577326741 ogłasza się na ogłaszamy24 i wysyła apap za 420 zł rzekomy Ru 486 i Arthrotec,  natomiast mogę powiedzieć że p.  Wiktoria jest uczciwa pozdrawiam,  mam pytanie czy komuś wystarczyło 12 tab Arthrotec jestem 7 tydz i 5 dzień


    Mi wystarczyło. No nie gadaj,że wysłałaś temu komuś 420 zł na konto...Nie tylko Pani Wiktoria jest tu uczciwa..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostrzegam przed tym nr 577326741 ogłasza się na ogłaszamy24 i wysyła apap za 420 zł rzekomy Ru 486 i Arthrotec,  natomiast mogę powiedzieć że p.  Wiktoria jest uczciwa pozdrawiam,  mam pytanie czy komuś wystarczyło 12 tab Arthrotec jestem 7 tydz i 5 dzień


Skoro masz art od gościa i od wiktorii to masz więcej niż 12 tabletek, co? Chyba, że to nieudana autoreklama Wiktorii  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro masz art od gościa i od wiktorii to masz więcej niż 12 tabletek, co? Chyba, że to nieudana autoreklama Wiktorii


   Ja też odnoszę wrażenie,że komuś coś się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrozumcie w koncu ze nie robie sobie autoreklamy. .. Nie pisze sobie komentarzy.  Jesli ktos to robi to z wlasnej inicjatywy-  nikogo o to nie prosze. Naprawde mam dosc waszej nagonki na mnie. 
Ps. I tak jak ktos juz pisał tabl wysylam oryginalne. 
Wiktoria.( 575 823 497 )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrozumcie w koncu ze nie robie sobie autoreklamy. .. Nie pisze sobie komentarzy.  Jesli ktos to robi to z wlasnej inicjatywy-  nikogo o to nie prosze. Naprawde mam dosc waszej nagonki na mnie. 
> Ps. I tak jak ktos juz pisał tabl wysylam oryginalne. 
> Wiktoria.( 575 823 497 )


   To skoro nie masz sobie nic do zarzucenia, to nie odpisuj na te posty. Jaki masz problem. Kto będzie chciał to Cie znajdzie...Dziwne jest dla mnie tylko,że jak tylko ktoś o Tobie źle pisze to Ty zaraz się pojawiasz.O każdej porze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To skoro nie masz sobie nic do zarzucenia, to nie odpisuj na te posty. Jaki masz problem. Kto będzie chciał to Cie znajdzie...Dziwne jest dla mnie tylko,że jak tylko ktoś o Tobie źle pisze to Ty zaraz się pojawiasz.O każdej porze.


Moja droga...zamieszczam tu swoje ogloszenia czytam posty ale odpowiadam tez za inne posty pytania i staram sie doradzac . z reszta najpierw musze odpierac oskarżenia i pomowienia ( mimo ze osoby kupujace ode mnie mowia o mnie pozytywnie a to jakis zazdrosny handlarz mnie smaruje ) to teraz mam sie tlumaczyc czemu wchodze na forum ? Bez przesady  :Wink:  
Ps. Moze zamiast znowu koncentrowac sie na mojej osobie zwroccie uwage ze osoba podala numer jakiegos oszysta przed ktorym ostrzega. To jest chyba istotniejsze. 
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 12 szt art. vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już po 1 godz. od 1 dawki zaczęły się dreszcze i bóle brzucha i pleców (takie niegroźne krzyżowe niby-małe). Po 3 godz. Biegunka i krwawienie. Wybrałam wszystkie 3 dawki. Krwawienie bardzo obfite (skrzepy i to jakie!). Dalej krwawię intensywnie, ale mniej. Ustępuje tkliwość piersi. Przestają być sztucznie obrzmiałe, napompowane... Cieszę się, że jestem już po! Gdybym miała podjąć decyzję raz jeszcze - zrobiłabym to samo! (to był 10-11 tydzień)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec 12 sztuk - ilosc potrzebna do kompletnego zabiegu. SkutecZniejszy od arthrotecu. Cena 200zl . kontakt kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tamto od gościa to oszustwo,  wzięłam i dupa że tak powiem dziś biorę Arthrotec,  a wiktoria nie robi sobie reklamy nie prosiła to ja i wyłącznie ja piszę sama z siebie,  myślę że nie musi pisać o sobie.  Pozdrawiam 






> Skoro masz art od gościa i od wiktorii to masz więcej niż 12 tabletek, co? Chyba, że to nieudana autoreklama Wiktorii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już po 1 godz. od 1 dawki zaczęły się dreszcze i bóle brzucha i pleców (takie niegroźne krzyżowe niby-małe). Po 3 godz. Biegunka i krwawienie. Wybrałam wszystkie 3 dawki. Krwawienie bardzo obfite (skrzepy i to jakie!). Dalej krwawię intensywnie, ale mniej. Ustępuje tkliwość piersi. Przestają być sztucznie obrzmiałe, napompowane... Cieszę się, że jestem już po! Gdybym miała podjąć decyzję raz jeszcze - zrobiłabym to samo! (to był 10-11 tydzień)


Ja jestem dokladnie w tym samym tygodniu. Czekam na paczke. Mam to przed sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt nie sprzeda 12 sztuk za stówe ? Powaga ??????????? vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wkurza mnie to że na forum o konkretnym temacie pojawiają się osoby które zawsze coś chcą zmienić w innym człowieku jeśli człowiek sam nie zmieni się i nie zauważy problemu to się nie pakować w czyjeś życie,  można doradzić ale nie zmuszać, nie pasuje to wypad z forum załóż swoje i po problemie,  jak czytam komentarze to nóż z kieszeni wyskakuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z whw, do mnie dotarł zbyt późno i zdążyłam sobie poradzić samym art. Cena 350 zł bo tyle mnie on kosztował. Możliwa wysyłka albo odbiór osobisty w Katowicach. karlaajn@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer data ważności 2018

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie kupujcie nic od tego niby doktora !Ginekolog z niego żaden.Właśnie odebralam od tego drania paczke i co GAZETYz BIEDRONKI!!!!!Oszust jeden!!na telefony i sms .juz nie odpowiada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie kupujcie nic od tego niby doktora !Ginekolog z niego żaden.Właśnie odebralam od tego drania paczke i co GAZETYz BIEDRONKI!!!!!Oszust jeden!!na telefony i sms .juz nie odpowiada.


Najgorsze jest to ze kasa przepadla i nic mu nie mozna za to zrobic  :Frown:  Ja tez kiedys zostalam oszukana ale przez jakas babke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem w 7-8 tygodniu zamówiłam tabletki od Pani przyszło 40 oryginalnych wszystko było ok. Wczoraj zabrałam o 14,30 pierwszą dawkę ale od razu ją zwymiotowałam miałam drgawki i zawroty głowy druga dawkę przeszłam normalnie ale przy trzeciej wyplułam wszystko do kupka znowu zaczęłam wymiotować a po wszystkim całość połkałam małymi łyczkami znowu drgawki biegunka i tylko delikatne skurcze. Zabrałam też czwartą dawką jak poleciła mi Pani bo tę pierwszą zwymiotowałam. Rano zobaczyłam ze plamie brązową mazią teraz plamienie jest delikatniejsze. Rano zabrałam kolejną dawkę następną zabiorę około 13. Cały czas mam mdłości i lekką biegunkę skurcze bardzo mało i delikatne, żadnej krwi. Bardzo się boję ze mi się nie uda. Może cię mi coś poradzić jakieś wskazówki? Może koleją dawkę powinnam zabrać dopochwowo bo przez wymioty i biegunkę dobrze się nie wchłania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie kupujcie nic od tego niby doktora !Ginekolog z niego żaden.Właśnie odebralam od tego drania paczke i co GAZETYz BIEDRONKI!!!!!Oszust jeden!!na telefony i sms .juz nie odpowiada.


Same jesteście sobie winne...ile razy tu było pisane, że od takich handlarzy to tylko paczka że sprawdzeniem przed zakupem. Jak ktoś lekka ręką wpłaca oszustowi ponad cztery stowy , to mi nawet nie jest żal takiej głupoty...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt nie sprzeda 12 sztuk za stówe ? Powaga ??????????? vanessa.bi@onet.pl


Nie...najtaniej jak maja kobietki 180zl. Ja mam 160zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 7-8 tygodniu zamówiłam tabletki od Pani przyszło 40 oryginalnych wszystko było ok. Wczoraj zabrałam o 14,30 pierwszą dawkę ale od razu ją zwymiotowałam miałam drgawki i zawroty głowy druga dawkę przeszłam normalnie ale przy trzeciej wyplułam wszystko do kupka znowu zaczęłam wymiotować a po wszystkim całość połkałam małymi łyczkami znowu drgawki biegunka i tylko delikatne skurcze. Zabrałam też czwartą dawką jak poleciła mi Pani bo tę pierwszą zwymiotowałam. Rano zobaczyłam ze plamie brązową mazią teraz plamienie jest delikatniejsze. Rano zabrałam kolejną dawkę następną zabiorę około 13. Cały czas mam mdłości i lekką biegunkę skurcze bardzo mało i delikatne, żadnej krwi. Bardzo się boję ze mi się nie uda. Może cię mi coś poradzić jakieś wskazówki? Może koleją dawkę powinnam zabrać dopochwowo bo przez wymioty i biegunkę dobrze się nie wchłania?


proszę o rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o rady


Oczywiście, możesz spróbować dopochwowo. Przed aplikacją możesz delikatnie zwilżyć tabletki. I usuwać poprzednie, przed włożeniem kolejnej dawki, bo się zaczopujesz. Wymioty, biegunka, gorączka i dreszcze to normalny objaw po misoprostolu. Warto też podczas aborcji być w ruchu, pionowa postawa i lekki wysiłek pomagają macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie...najtaniej jak maja kobietki 180zl. Ja mam 160zl


160 z wysylka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście, możesz spróbować dopochwowo. Przed aplikacją możesz delikatnie zwilżyć tabletki. I usuwać poprzednie, przed włożeniem kolejnej dawki, bo się zaczopujesz. Wymioty, biegunka, gorączka i dreszcze to normalny objaw po misoprostolu. Warto też podczas aborcji być w ruchu, pionowa postawa i lekki wysiłek pomagają macicy.


myślisz że te plamienie to dobry znak? wzięłam kolejną dawkę dopochwowo bałam się że znowu będę wymiotować. tabletki podawane dopochwowo działają tak samo jak doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i czy na pewno one się rozpuszczą dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i czy na pewno one się rozpuszczą dopochwowo


One nie mają się rozpuszczać. To nie guma Mamba. Mają mieć 30 minutowy kontakt ze śluzówka, nie ma znaczenia, czy to śluzówka pochwy, czy jamy ustnej. Wtedy wchłania się lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To znaczy że jeśli wyciągnę je przed kolejną dawką i będą w nie naruszony m stanie to wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To znaczy że jeśli wyciągnę je przed kolejną dawką i będą w nie naruszony m stanie to wszystko ok


Tamtej pani chodziło raczej o to, że rozpuścić się - rozpuszczą, ale taka jakby "mączka" może pozostać oraz rdzeń, w postaci małej tebleteczki, który należy usunąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogą również być w całości, to nie ma znaczenia. Ważne żeby je wyciągać, bo kilkunastoma tabletkami można się nieźle zatkać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może się też tak zdazyc ze jesteś otporna na substancje znajdujące się w tym leku i nie zadziala!Są i takie przypadki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem cała w nerwach że właśnie tak jest. W razie problemów będę szukać lekarza. Może ktoś coś wie? Teren Polski się nie liczy piszcie wszystko co wiecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem cała w nerwach że właśnie tak jest. W razie problemów będę szukać lekarza. Może ktoś coś wie? Teren Polski się nie liczy piszcie wszystko co wiecie


Jeśli Art nie pomoże pozostaje ci zestaw z WHW lub Wow, albo klinika za granicą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak pakujesz wszystko dolem to zaopatrz się w leki przeciwgrzybiczne bo infekcja jest przez to pewna a nie leczona to dramat!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak pakujesz wszystko dolem to zaopatrz się w leki przeciwgrzybiczne bo infekcja jest przez to pewna a nie leczona to dramat!


Spokojnie. Jeszcze nie dostała infekcji, a Ty już jej leki wciskasz. Skąd pewność, że dostanie infekcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam całe opakowanie do pochwowo i miałam taką infekcje bo zbagatelizowalam sobie to że na antybiotykach bylam dwa tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam całe opakowanie do pochwowo i miałam taką infekcje bo zbagatelizowalam sobie to że na antybiotykach bylam dwa tygodnie


Kiedy brałas te antybiotyki? Przed aborcja? To stąd grzybica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zabrałam tylko jedna dawkę dopochwowo bo bałam się że ja z wymiotuje. Boję się że na zestawy z tych placówek będzie za późno bo słyszałam że długo się na nie czeka a ja już jestem w 7 tygodniu. teraz jestem po kolejnej dawce i nadal nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabrałam tylko jedna dawkę dopochwowo bo bałam się że ja z wymiotuje. Boję się że na zestawy z tych placówek będzie za późno bo słyszałam że długo się na nie czeka a ja już jestem w 7 tygodniu. teraz jestem po kolejnej dawce i nadal nic


Wcale długo się nie czeka, maksymalnie dwa tygodnie, a ty masz czas co najmniej do dwunastego tygodnia. Polecam forum maszwybor.net, tam są dziewczyny, które czekają na swoje paczki, a potem opisują swoje aborcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po pierwszej próbie...niestety nie udało się. Kupię 20 sztuk Art z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki ciuola90@wp.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Co z tego że dla ciebie to dużo? Dla takiego dziecka to kropla w morzu potrzeb! Wiesz ile kosztuje rehabilitacja? Specjalne wózki , łóżka? 4000 jednorazowo to jest nic! Wielkie zero. A ta niby "opieka" do 18 roku życia to na czym ma polegać? Pani minister przyjedzie do szpitala i poglaszcze chore dziecko po głowie?


Poprzedni rząd to dopiero dał wielkie NIC tym dzieciom.Rodzice chorych dzieci wypowiadają się że cieszą się z tego projektu,więc chyba nie uważają że to takie nic.Wiem że potrzeby dla takich dzieci są duże bo pracuje z osobami niepełnosprawnymi,ale trzeba zacząć od małych rzeczy,aby dojść do dużych. I myślę że w naszym kraju stopniowo będzie się żyło co raz lepiej takim dzieciom.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jak już jesteśmy przy tym temacie, to nasuwa mi się jedno pytanie. Jak długo to potrwa?Zmieni się rząd i będzie po dotacjach. Nie oszukujmy sie, ale za 500+ i darmowe leki dla seniorów płacimy my - ludzie. Jak jeszcze do tego dodą dotacje dla rodzin chorych dzieci, to będzie katastrofa. Niebawem rząd się zmieni, bo społeczeństwo nie będzie chciało za to wszystko płacić. Bo w imię czego?


Jak rząd daje coś dla ludzi to mówicie że albo za mało albo za dużo,zawsze źle.Może spróbujcie patrzeć na świat pozytywniej. A po za tym te projekty przygotowywali wykształceni ludzie znający się na rzeczy. I uważacie że obecny rząd, który po dwóch kadencjach w końcu wygrał strzeliłby sobie w kolano,wprowadzając projekty,które by finansowo pogrążyły Państwo???Po  za tym nie znacie podstawowych praw rynku podaży i popytu? Jak ludzie mają pieniądze to je wydaja i gospodarka się kręci. Już są plusy 500+ we wszystkich sieciowych marketach podwyższono pensje bo kobietom często nie opłacało się pracować skoro dostawał 1500 na trójkę dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poprzedni rząd to dopiero dał wielkie NIC tym dzieciom.Rodzice chorych dzieci wypowiadają się że cieszą się z tego projektu,więc chyba nie uważają że to takie nic.Wiem że potrzeby dla takich dzieci są duże bo pracuje z osobami niepełnosprawnymi,ale trzeba zacząć od małych rzeczy,aby dojść do dużych. I myślę że w naszym kraju stopniowo będzie się żyło co raz lepiej takim dzieciom.


Jacy rodzice ? przecież te 4000 są dla dziecka, które dopiero się urodzi, więc jacy niby rodzice chorych dzieci się cieszą ? chyba ze zamierzają płodzić kolejne chore dzieci dla kasy, ale to już debilizm, którego nie skomentuję...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina, jesteś albo strasznie oderwana od rzeczywistości. Pracujesz gdzieś w ogóle? Masz dzieci, rodzinę? Czy rzeczywiście masz tak wyprany mózg przez ekipę Jarosława i Rydzyka?


Oczywiście,że pracuje i na świat patrze bardzo realnie  :Smile:  I nie mam wypranego mózgu, kieruję się swoimi zasadami i tym co mi mówi sumienie i właśnie nie daje się manipulować na przykład telewizją jak, co niektórzy   :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> To nie są czasy Robin Hooda, ludzie zaczną sie buntować, bo za te wszystkie dotacje będą musieli zapłacić ludzie.


Pożyjemy zobaczymy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście,że pracuje i na świat patrze bardzo realnie  I nie mam wypranego mózgu, kieruję się swoimi zasadami i tym co mi mówi sumienie i właśnie nie daje się manipulować na przykład telewizją jak, co niektórzy


no to kieruj się babo, tymi zasadami, we własnej chałupie i daj nam spokój

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ja jestem dokladnie w tym samym tygodniu. Czekam na paczke. Mam to przed sobą.


Hej!
A mówiłaś już komuś o dziecku?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zabrałam tylko jedna dawkę dopochwowo bo bałam się że ja z wymiotuje. Boję się że na zestawy z tych placówek będzie za późno bo słyszałam że długo się na nie czeka a ja już jestem w 7 tygodniu. teraz jestem po kolejnej dawce i nadal nic


Hej!
Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestem po pierwszej próbie...niestety nie udało się. Kupię 20 sztuk Art z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki ciuola90@wp.pl


Cześć!
Mówiłaś już komuś o dziecku. Chciałabyś porozmawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec
> Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%
> 
> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata
> 
> 12 tabletek 450
> 
> Kontakt 72.92.64.911 
> 
> SMS tabletki Marzena


Bujda na resorach. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthroteku, czyli misoprostol. Skuteczność max 80 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec 20 tabl max do 200 zł z możliwością spr zawartości

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kupię Arthrotec 20 tabl max do 200 zł z możliwością spr zawartości



W którym tygodniu jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię Arthrotec 20 tabl max do 200 zł z możliwością spr zawartości


   Ja, odsprzedam za mniej niż 200 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

7 tydzień raz się nie udało,  wzięłam 12 i tylko skrzepy zero skurczow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 7 tydzień raz się nie udało,  wzięłam 12 i tylko skrzepy zero skurczow


Jak to ? Było krwawienie i skrzepy?

----------


## Karolina :)

> 7 tydzień raz się nie udało,  wzięłam 12 i tylko skrzepy zero skurczow


A mówiłaś komuś o dziecku?

----------


## Karolina :)

> 7 tydzień raz się nie udało,  wzięłam 12 i tylko skrzepy zero skurczow


A mówiłaś komuś o dziecku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mail 792407@wp.pl 





> Ja, odsprzedam za mniej niż 200 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak się nie ruszam to skrzepy jak ruszam to krwawienie 




> Jak to ? Było krwawienie i skrzepy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mail 792407@wp.pl


   Napisałam do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się nie ruszam to skrzepy jak ruszam to krwawienie


to czemu zakładasz że się nie udało ? skoro jest krwawienie i skrzepy, to jak na 7 tc jest duże prawdopodobieństwo że się udało. Teraz trzeba by zrobić dwa razy betę, żeby potwierdzić sukces

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ale nie wyleciał zarodek więc skąd mam wiedzieć ostatnia dawka była o 16 wtedy 


> to czemu zakładasz że się nie udało ? skoro jest krwawienie i skrzepy, to jak na 7 tc jest duże prawdopodobieństwo że się udało. Teraz trzeba by zrobić dwa razy betę, żeby potwierdzić sukces

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ale nie wyleciał zarodek więc skąd mam wiedzieć ostatnia dawka była o 16 wtedy


a skąd możesz wiedzieć czy wyleciał, skoro w tym tygodniu jest on wielkości ziarenka ryżu. Mógł się równie dobrze zaplątać w tych skrzepach. Nie spodziewaj się rączek i nóżek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe, pełne opakowanie - kupiłam 2 w obawie,że jedno nie pomoże, na szczęście się udało i drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. dor908@wp.pl - 180 zł już z przesyłką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile może lecieć po ostatniej dawce jak była o 15

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile może lecieć po ostatniej dawce jak była o 15


Co może ile lecieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krew po Arthrotec ostatniej dawce




> Co może ile lecieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krew po Arthrotec ostatniej dawce


To zależy. Jeżeli aborcja się udała, to teraz będziesz się oczyszczac, krwawienie może trwać 1-2 tygodnie, w tym czasie zanikać i wracać,zmieniać się w plamienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tylko skąd będę wiedzieć że się udała,  badanie krwi? Miały być skurcze a nie było ból brzucha był ale też nie za silny jedyne co to skrzepy 




> To zależy. Jeżeli aborcja się udała, to teraz będziesz się oczyszczac, krwawienie może trwać 1-2 tygodnie, w tym czasie zanikać i wracać,zmieniać się w plamienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tylko skąd będę wiedzieć że się udała,  badanie krwi? Miały być skurcze a nie było ból brzucha był ale też nie za silny jedyne co to skrzepy


Kto powiedział, że mają być skurcze. To nie poród, aborcja w tak wczesnej ciąży niewiele różni się od okresu. Ból to też sprawa indywidualna.Jedną boli , że chodzi po ścianach, a druga nic nie poczuje.  Teraz , żeby mieć pewność że się udało, trzeba zrobić dwa razy badanie beta HCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu. Jeśli wartość spada, to ciaza została przerwana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto powiedział, że mają być skurcze. To nie poród, aborcja w tak wczesnej ciąży niewiele różni się od okresu. Ból to też sprawa indywidualna.Jedną boli , że chodzi po ścianach, a druga nic nie poczuje.  Teraz , żeby mieć pewność że się udało, trzeba zrobić dwa razy badanie beta HCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu. Jeśli wartość spada, to ciaza została przerwana.


Nieprawda. Sa skurcze. Bol sie nasila i maleje. To sa skurcze. Krew i skrzepy jak najbardziej tez. I nieprawda ze tego nie poczuje. Czuc nawet w 5tyg...wylatuje sporej wielkosci zlepek tkanek i taka galareta. Wiem bo 2 razy przechodzilam to raz w 4 raz w 7 tc. Więc dziewczyna ma racje. Moglo sie nie udać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko jak iść na badanie jak ciągle leci mam nadzieję że jutro będzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko jak iść na badanie jak ciągle leci mam nadzieję że jutro będzie ok


A co to ma do rzeczy, że Ci leci. Dziewczyno. Krew pobiera się z ręki, nie z majtek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko jak iść na badanie jak ciągle leci mam nadzieję że jutro będzie ok


Powinnaś się cieszyć że leci. Jeśli chcesz żeby się udało. Ja bym się martwiła, gdyby nie leciało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieprawda. Sa skurcze. Bol sie nasila i maleje. To sa skurcze. Krew i skrzepy jak najbardziej tez. I nieprawda ze tego nie poczuje. Czuc nawet w 5tyg...wylatuje sporej wielkosci zlepek tkanek i taka galareta. Wiem bo 2 razy przechodzilam to raz w 4 raz w 7 tc. Więc dziewczyna ma racje. Moglo sie nie udać.


    W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam,może i płód jest wielkości ziarenka ryżu, ale pęcherzyk płodowy jest zdecydowanie większy i raczej nie możliwe jest nie poczuć jak ono wylatuje. A jeśli chodzi o skurcze, to Arthrotec ma na celu ich wywołanie,  więc jest dość prawdopodobne, że się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A po jakim czasie można podjąć 2 próbę i czy mając Ru 486 i Arthrotec będzie większa skuteczność?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po jakim czasie można podjąć 2 próbę i czy mając Ru 486 i Arthrotec będzie większa skuteczność?


   I znowu to samo - RU nie jest w zestawie z Arthro!!!! Jeśli handlarz wciska Ci taki zestaw, to na 100 a nawet 200% kupujesz najdroższą tabletkę apapu w swoim życiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam,może i płód jest wielkości ziarenka ryżu, ale pęcherzyk płodowy jest zdecydowanie większy i raczej nie możliwe jest nie poczuć jak ono wylatuje. A jeśli chodzi o skurcze, to Arthrotec ma na celu ich wywołanie,  więc jest dość prawdopodobne, że się nie udało.


Płód to jest dopiero od dwunastego tygodnia. Wcześniej mamy zarodek. A to krwawienie to niby czym jest wywołane? Właśnie skurczami. Nie wiem dlaczego tak straszycie ta biedna dziewczynę. Przecież ja też nie zapewniam że się udało, tylko napisałam, że jest duża szansa i żeby sprawdziła, zanim wywalić kasę na kolejne tabletki i się nimi nafaszeruje. Czy to tak trudno zrozumieć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Płód to jest dopiero od dwunastego tygodnia. Wcześniej mamy zarodek. A to krwawienie to niby czym jest wywołane? Właśnie skurczami. Nie wiem dlaczego tak straszycie ta biedna dziewczynę. Przecież ja też nie zapewniam że się udało, tylko napisałam, że jest duża szansa i żeby sprawdziła, zanim wywalić kasę na kolejne tabletki i się nimi nafaszeruje. Czy to tak trudno zrozumieć...


   Nie, no spokojnie - nie naskakujmy na siebie. Teraz to Ty masz rację. Zanim podejmie jakiekolwiek kroki musi sprawdzić czy ciąża się utrzymała czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I znowu to samo - RU nie jest w zestawie z Arthro!!!! Jeśli handlarz wciska Ci taki zestaw, to na 100 a nawet 200% kupujesz najdroższą tabletkę apapu w swoim życiu.


Dokładnie. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak RU plus Arthrotec. Tylko oryginalny zestaw a-care od womenek zawiera Mifepristone (RU)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie mówię ze jest w zestawie tylko jest możliwość załatwienia razem z Arthrotec 




> I znowu to samo - RU nie jest w zestawie z Arthro!!!! Jeśli handlarz wciska Ci taki zestaw, to na 100 a nawet 200% kupujesz najdroższą tabletkę apapu w swoim życiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie mówię ze jest w zestawie tylko jest możliwość załatwienia razem z Arthrotec


Nie ma. Nikt nie ma możliwości Ci załatwić RU w Polsce. Nie kupi go w aptece, ani nie zamowi w hurtowni, ani w Holandii ani w Bułgarii, ani w Honolulu. Od razu wybij sobie to z głowy, bo utopisz kilka stowek, tak jak już rano tu dziewczyna pisała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie mówię ze jest w zestawie tylko jest możliwość załatwienia razem z Arthrotec


    No to Ci próbujemy wytłumaczyć,że nie ma takiej możliwości. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak Arthrotec i RU. Ru jest tylko i wyłącznie w zestawach wczesnoporonnych. To tak jak byś poszła do sklepu i kupiła biało z jajka kurzego a żółto z gęsiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli próbować samym Arthrotec? Po jakim czasie jak zrobię badania że jestem dalej mogę zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to Ci próbujemy wytłumaczyć,że nie ma takiej możliwości. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak Arthrotec i RU. Ru jest tylko i wyłącznie w zestawach wczesnoporonnych. To tak jak byś poszła do sklepu i kupiła biało z jajka kurzego a żółto z gęsiego.


   I próbowała połączyć je w całość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli próbować samym Arthrotec? Po jakim czasie jak zrobię badania że jestem dalej mogę zrobić


Najpierw zrób ta betę, ok? Pierwsza możesz już zrobić w poniedziałek, następna w środę i będziesz wiedziała na czym stoisz i czy potrzebujesz planu B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli próbować samym Arthrotec? Po jakim czasie jak zrobię badania że jestem dalej mogę zrobić


   Lek tak czy siak przedawkowujesz, nie ma znaczenia czy ponowisz próbę po 2 dniach czy po 2 tygodniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lek tak czy siak przedawkowujesz, nie ma znaczenia czy ponowisz próbę po 2 dniach czy po 2 tygodniach.


   Ale w razie jak się nie udało to ja na Twoim miejscu kolejnej próby Arthro bym nie podejmowała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale w razie jak się nie udało to ja na Twoim miejscu kolejnej próby Arthro bym nie podejmowała.


To już jej decyzja, czym będzie robić następna próbę. Najpierw niech potwierdzi powodzenie lub nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego nie robić 2 próby?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego nie robić 2 próby?


  Bo istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że jak raz się nie udało to i drugi raz się nie uda. Zamów zestaw z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A z wow jest to skuteczne? Wyszło mi że 8 tabletek i jedna Ru i 80 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta strona nazywa się women on web rozumiem jak pyta koleżanka wyżej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 150zł

12 szt Cytotec  300zł

Kontakt : aka.bob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta strona nazywa się women on web rozumiem jak pyta koleżanka wyżej


Jest bardziej skuteczne niż Arthrotek. Masz dwie strony do wyboru: womenhelp.org (WHW) i womenonweb.org (WOW).
Dużo praktycznych informacji na temat zestawu , z pierwszej ręki, od dziewczyn, które go stosowały jest na maszwybor.net. Mi bardzo pomogły, były że mną cały czas podczas mojej akcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię Arthrotec 20 tabl max do 200 zł z możliwością spr zawartości


Podaj maila, ja kupiłam za 140 już z kosztami przesyłki i sprawdzeniem przy odbiorze. (błyskawiczna wysyłka i orginalne arth.). Mnie się udało, pisałam o tym wczoraj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem dokladnie w tym samym tygodniu. Czekam na paczke. Mam to przed sobą.


Podaj maila, jeśli chciałabyś pogadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila, jeśli chciałabyś pogadać.


A! Zapomniałam dodać, że to ja, ta której się udało w 10/11 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A z wow jest to skuteczne? Wyszło mi że 8 tabletek i jedna Ru i 80 euro


Ale sb dajesz manipulować sobą. Na zestaw z wow musisz czekac 3 tyg czasem wiecej... A czemu nie spróbować samym arthro? Przeciez jak krew leci tzn ze na ciebie dzialA. Nie pozwol komus decydowac za siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale sb dajesz manipulować sobą. Na zestaw z wow musisz czekac 3 tyg czasem wiecej... A czemu nie spróbować samym arthro? Przeciez jak krew leci tzn ze na ciebie dzialA. Nie pozwol komus decydowac za siebie


A skąd masz takie informacje? Czekalas tyle? Ja na swój zestaw trzy tygodnie temu czekałam 11 dni. Z tego co widziałam na forum, w tej chwili dziewczyny czekają nie dłużej niż dwa tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezu,dajcie dziewczynie spokój. Niech najpierw sprawdzi, a potem sama zadecyduje. Ważne żeby się udało. Po co teksty o manipulacji. Przecież każdy pusze, co jemu pasowało, nikt jej nie wciska na siłę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd masz takie informacje? Czekalas tyle? Ja na swój zestaw trzy tygodnie temu czekałam 11 dni. Z tego co widziałam na forum, w tej chwili dziewczyny czekają nie dłużej niż dwa tygodnie.


A stad mam takie inf ze czekałam 3tyg i w piatek dostalam paczke . dzis zaczynam brac. Więc inf z pierwszej reki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A stad mam takie inf ze czekałam 3tyg i w piatek dostalam paczke . dzis zaczynam brac. Więc inf z pierwszej reki .


Świetnie, tak samo jak moje  :Smile:  widocznie trafilas na opóźnienie na poczcie z powodu długiego weekendu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila, ja kupiłam za 140 już z kosztami przesyłki i sprawdzeniem przy odbiorze. (błyskawiczna wysyłka i orginalne arth.). Mnie się udało, pisałam o tym wczoraj.


vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że jak raz się nie udało to i drugi raz się nie uda. Zamów zestaw z WOW.


Nie prawda. Mi sie udało za drugim razem. Zrobilam tydzien przerwy i sie udalo. Trzeba trzymac 4s. Oczywiscie nie namawiam do drugiej próby ale mówię ze moze sie udac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda. Mi sie udało za drugim razem. Zrobilam tydzien przerwy i sie udalo. Trzeba trzymac 4s. Oczywiscie nie namawiam do drugiej próby ale mówię ze moze sie udac


Co to znaczy 4s ? Cztery sekundy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralas sam Arthrotec? Ile tabletek? 






> Nie prawda. Mi sie udało za drugim razem. Zrobilam tydzien przerwy i sie udalo. Trzeba trzymac 4s. Oczywiscie nie namawiam do drugiej próby ale mówię ze moze sie udac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> vanessa.bi@onet.pl


Odpisałam  :Smile:  Zapomniałam napisać, że kontaktowałam się ze sprzedającym tylko mailowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy dopochwowo jest tak samo skuteczne jak po język. Będę próbować drugi raz ale na samą myśl o T smaku tabletki zbiera mi się na wymioty. Za pierwszym razem zwymiotowalam dwa razy i to pewnie przez to się nie udalo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy dopochwowo jest tak samo skuteczne jak po język. Będę próbować drugi raz ale na samą myśl o T smaku tabletki zbiera mi się na wymioty. Za pierwszym razem zwymiotowalam dwa razy i to pewnie przez to się nie udalo...


Już Ci wczoraj pisałam, że nie ma znaczenia czy śluzówka pochwy czy jamy ustnej. Nie wierzysz to wygooglaj sobie raport WHO na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, tam znajdziesz potwierdzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już Ci wczoraj pisałam, że nie ma znaczenia czy śluzówka pochwy czy jamy ustnej. Nie wierzysz to wygooglaj sobie raport WHO na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, tam znajdziesz potwierdzenie.


Opisuje pierwszy raz swoją sytuację więc to nie mi odpisywalas. Widocznie ktoś ma podobny problem jak ka. Dzieiki za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila, ja kupiłam za 140 już z kosztami przesyłki i sprawdzeniem przy odbiorze. (błyskawiczna wysyłka i orginalne arth.). Mnie się udało, pisałam o tym wczoraj.


Mogłabyś podać namiary na sprzedawcę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralas sam Arthrotec? Ile tabletek?


Tak sam art. 4szt pod jezyk, tam trzymalam je przez pół godz, wyjmowalam rdzen(to ta malutka tabletla w środku) a reszte polykalam i tak co trzy godziny. Wystarczyły trzy dawki. I nie prawdą jest że jak raz sie nie udało to art na Ciebie nie działa i musisz kupic zestaw za 500stow ble ble ble..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak sam art. 4szt pod jezyk, tam trzymalam je przez pół godz, wyjmowalam rdzen(to ta malutka tabletla w środku) a reszte polykalam i tak co trzy godziny. Wystarczyły trzy dawki. I nie prawdą jest że jak raz sie nie udało to art na Ciebie nie działa i musisz kupic zestaw za 500stow ble ble ble..


I zapomniałam dodać że owszem są przypadki w których art nie da rady ale to rzadkość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak sam art. 4szt pod jezyk, tam trzymalam je przez pół godz, wyjmowalam rdzen(to ta malutka tabletla w środku) a reszte polykalam i tak co trzy godziny. Wystarczyły trzy dawki. I nie prawdą jest że jak raz sie nie udało to art na Ciebie nie działa i musisz kupic zestaw za 500stow ble ble ble..


Posłuchaj, uspokój się moja droga i nie przeżywaj. Raz: nikt jej nie wciska zestawu. Dwa : zestaw nie kosztuje 500 zł, tylko 300, a można poprosić o obniżenie darowizny, mi womenki zgodziły się na 15 euro. Trzy : dziewczyna chyba ma prawo wiedzieć, że jest jakaś alternatywa, prawda? Ja np brałam dwa razy Arthrotek i raz Cytotec i mi nie pomogło, dopiero poszło po zestawie. I co wg ciebie powinnam żreć ten art, aż się otruje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posłuchaj, uspokój się moja droga i nie przeżywaj. Raz: nikt jej nie wciska zestawu. Dwa : zestaw nie kosztuje 500 zł, tylko 300, a można poprosić o obniżenie darowizny, mi womenki zgodziły się na 15 euro. Trzy : dziewczyna chyba ma prawo wiedzieć, że jest jakaś alternatywa, prawda? Ja np brałam dwa razy Arthrotek i raz Cytotec i mi nie pomogło, dopiero poszło po zestawie. I co wg ciebie powinnam żreć ten art, aż się otruje?


15euro ? 60zł ? Hahaha w życiu nie uwierZę. A po drugie to nie moja sprawa co ty zresz i nie mówię tez jej że ma brac dalej, tylko mówię ze nie prawdą jest ze jak raz nie zadzialal to nie zadziala i za drugim razem. To chyba tez ma prawo wiedziec !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 150zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze spr. zawart. przed zaplata poczta polska.

Kontakt :  576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15euro ? 60zł ? Hahaha w życiu nie uwierZę. A po drugie to nie moja sprawa co ty zresz i nie mówię tez jej że ma brac dalej, tylko mówię ze nie prawdą jest ze jak raz nie zadzialal to nie zadziala i za drugim razem. To chyba tez ma prawo wiedziec !


    A niby dlaczego miała by kłamać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 15euro ? 60zł ? Hahaha w życiu nie uwierZę. A po drugie to nie moja sprawa co ty zresz i nie mówię tez jej że ma brac dalej, tylko mówię ze nie prawdą jest ze jak raz nie zadzialal to nie zadziala i za drugim razem. To chyba tez ma prawo wiedziec !


Mi zeszły do 30 euro, więc pewnie mogły i mniej. Na szczęście są jeszcze na tym świecie dobrzy ludzie, a nie tacy pazerni jak tutaj. A Tobie, pyskata koleżanko, nie życzę, żebyś kiedyś musiała prosic obce osoby o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jest w takim zestawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jest w takim zestawie?


Jedna tabletka mifepristonu i 8 tabletek misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Kupię Arthrotec 20 tabl,  tak do 200 zł z możliwością spr zawartości przesyłki
proszę o info na:  anna.wojtowicz@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ARTHROTEC FORTE ,zestaw 12 tabletek w oryginalnym,fabrycznym opakowaniu.Cena zestawu 200 zł.Odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub bliskich okolicach.604376407 Anastassiya.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ARTHROTEC FORTE ,zestaw 17 tabletek w oryginalnym,fabrycznym opakowaniu.Cena zestawu 200 zł.Odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub bliskich okolicach.604376407 Anastassiya

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi zeszły do 30 euro, więc pewnie mogły i mniej. Na szczęście są jeszcze na tym świecie dobrzy ludzie, a nie tacy pazerni jak tutaj. A Tobie, pyskata koleżanko, nie życzę, żebyś kiedyś musiała prosic obce osoby o pomoc.


A Ja Tobie również pyskata koleżanko radze nie udzielac sie na mój temat nie znając mojej sytuacjii bo jestem w 11 tyg ciąży i nikt nie chce sprzedac mi art za sto zł a wiecej kasy nie mam i tez sie prosze wszystkich bez skutku.. zresztą nie bede sie sprzeczac z jakimis bardzi mądrymi co wiedzą wszystko najlepiej. Napisalam tylko ze za drugim razem z art moze sie udac a te zaraz najezdzaja jak psychopatki. Nara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ja Tobie również pyskata koleżanko radze nie udzielac sie na mój temat nie znając mojej sytuacjii bo jestem w 11 tyg ciąży i nikt nie chce sprzedac mi art za sto zł a wiecej kasy nie mam i tez sie prosze wszystkich bez skutku.. zresztą nie bede sie sprzeczac z jakimis bardzi mądrymi co wiedzą wszystko najlepiej. Napisalam tylko ze za drugim razem z art moze sie udac a te zaraz najezdzaja jak psychopatki. Nara


A pisalas do womenek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ja Tobie również pyskata koleżanko radze nie udzielac sie na mój temat nie znając mojej sytuacjii bo jestem w 11 tyg ciąży i nikt nie chce sprzedac mi art za sto zł a wiecej kasy nie mam i tez sie prosze wszystkich bez skutku.. zresztą nie bede sie sprzeczac z jakimis bardzi mądrymi co wiedzą wszystko najlepiej. Napisalam tylko ze za drugim razem z art moze sie udac a te zaraz najezdzaja jak psychopatki. Nara


Już się pogubilam.. najpierw piszesz że za drugim razem Ci pomogło, a teraz że jesteś w 11tc, i dopiero szukasz artro...nic nie kumam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A pisalas do womenek?


Nie bo czytalam ze od nich idzie paczka do dwoch tyg a ja nie mam czasu czekac, musze miec ją w tym tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już się pogubilam.. najpierw piszesz że za drugim razem Ci pomogło, a teraz że jesteś w 11tc, i dopiero szukasz artro...nic nie kumam..


To jak mi sie udalo to było trzy lata temu. Kumasz teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bo czytalam ze od nich idzie paczka do dwoch tyg a ja nie mam czasu czekac, musze miec ją w tym tyg.


Hmm, a co zrobisz jak art nie pomoże? Urodzisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A teraz, ile razy już probowalas, że już masz 11 tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A teraz, ile razy już probowalas, że już masz 11 tydzień?


Raz, podobna sytuacja do tej co kiedys

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;144684]Hmm, a co zrobisz jak art nie pomoże? Urodzisz?[/QUOT
Zesra sie kurwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec sprzedam tel.507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ARTHROTEC FORTE ,zestaw 17 tabletek w oryginalnym,fabrycznym opakowaniu.Cena zestawu 200 zł.Odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub bliskich okolicach.604376407 Anastassiya

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogłabyś podać namiary na sprzedawcę?


Podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Kupię Arthrotec 20 tabl,  tak do 200 zł z możliwością spr zawartości przesyłki
> proszę o info na:  anna.wojtowicz@vp.pl


Odpisałam Ci, gdzie ja kupiłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;144695]Podaj maila.[/QUOTE
ciuola90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny!!!!
Przypominam, że telefon 586 915 915 i czat w netporadni,pl działa. Zawsze można porozmawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ja Tobie również pyskata koleżanko radze nie udzielac sie na mój temat nie znając mojej sytuacjii bo jestem w 11 tyg ciąży i nikt nie chce sprzedac mi art za sto zł a wiecej kasy nie mam i tez sie prosze wszystkich bez skutku.. zresztą nie bede sie sprzeczac z jakimis bardzi mądrymi co wiedzą wszystko najlepiej. Napisalam tylko ze za drugim razem z art moze sie udac a te zaraz najezdzaja jak psychopatki. Nara


Bez jaj.... Stowe za Arthrotec ? Bez żartów. .. Nikt nie zaryzykuje dla tak smiesznych pieniędzy.  Wiec nie licz ze ktos ci za taka kase sprzeda . a jeszcze jak jestes tak pyskata i wymagajaca to juz wogole . widac tu na forum ze pyskowac tylko umiesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bez jaj.... Stowe za Arthrotec ? Bez żartów. .. Nikt nie zaryzykuje dla tak smiesznych pieniędzy.  Wiec nie licz ze ktos ci za taka kase sprzeda . a jeszcze jak jestes tak pyskata i wymagajaca to juz wogole . widac tu na forum ze pyskowac tylko umiesz.


Wlasnie znalazłam za 140juz z wysyłka  :Wink:  pozdrawiam cieplutko urocza dziewczynko :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co z tego że ktoś Ci wyślę jak zapewne nie zadziała na Ciebie, oby  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co z tego że ktoś Ci wyślę jak zapewne nie zadziała na Ciebie, oby


Lol, sucza, ale z szacunkiem, bo 'ci' wielką literą xD

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 150zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Kontakt :    aka.bob@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zlitujcie się i sprzedajecie mi art 20 sztuk za stawkę jestem już po dwóch próbach i nic krwawienie było ale zarodek został w środku. Jestem w 8 tyg.. Nie mam już siły na to wydałem t tj le pieniędzy i nic pomóżcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miało być za 100 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co z tego że ktoś Ci wyślę jak zapewne nie zadziała na Ciebie, oby


Tobie Gowno do tego, do książek wypierdalaj psychopatko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co z tego że ktoś Ci wyślę jak zapewne nie zadziała na Ciebie, oby


Wez wypiepszaj stąd koleżanko bo nie potrzebujemy tu takich pustych dziewczynek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co z tego że ktoś Ci wyślę jak zapewne nie zadziała na Ciebie, oby


Napisz to na kartce i wsadz sobie w dupe :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zlitujcie się i sprzedajecie mi art 20 sztuk za stawkę jestem już po dwóch próbach i nic krwawienie było ale zarodek został w środku. Jestem w 8 tyg.. Nie mam już siły na to wydałem t tj le pieniędzy i nic pomóżcie.


Ja ostatnio chcialam kupic 12 szt za stowe to sie tak zbulwersowaly że to za mało. Wiec 20napewno nie dostaniesz. Ja kiedys kupiłam od jednej dziewczyny 20szt za 90zl. Ale to sie mało kiedy zdarza zeby ktos pomógł a nie myślał tylko o zarobku. Mam namiar do osoby która ma 12szt za 140zl juz z wysylka i jest to na tą chwile najtaniej. Jak chcesz to nap do mnie vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 150zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Tel.   576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny wow to jedna wielka sciema!!!!!!!!! Zaplacilam90 euro i dostałam tabletki w srebrnym bistrze bez nazwy bez oznaczeń!!!!!!! Bylam tak zdesperowana ze je wzięłam i kurwa nic!!!!!- a tak im zaufalam.Wymienialam e-mail i tak im zaufalam a one mnie oszukaly. Po kuracji poszlam do lekarza i nic !!!!nadal była ciąża.Dobrze ze był to piaty tydzień to zdążyłam jeszcze z Arthrotecem i się udało.To wielka sciema to WOW .Nie ufajcie im bo tylko wtopicie kasę.Podpisuję się imieniem żebyście panie z WOW wiedzialy o kogo chodzi !!!!!EDYTA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny wow to jedna wielka sciema!!!!!!!!! Zaplacilam90 euro i dostałam tabletki w srebrnym bistrze bez nazwy bez oznaczeń!!!!!!! Bylam tak zdesperowana ze je wzięłam i kurwa nic!!!!!- a tak im zaufalam.Wymienialam e-mail i tak im zaufalam a one mnie oszukaly. Po kuracji poszlam do lekarza i nic !!!!nadal była ciąża.Dobrze ze był to piaty tydzień to zdążyłam jeszcze z Arthrotecem i się udało.To wielka sciema to WOW .Nie ufajcie im bo tylko wtopicie kasę.Podpisuję się imieniem żebyście panie z WOW wiedzialy o kogo chodzi !!!!!EDYTA


nie udała Ci się, dziewczynko, prowokacja, bo tabletki z WOW idą około dwóch tygodni, a więc nie mogłaś ich wziąć tak wcześnie jak w piątym tygodniu. Bez obaw, WOW działa już 10 lat i oczernianie przez jedną handlarę, której spada sprzedaż Arthrotecu, im nie zaszkodzi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żenujące dziewczyny, co za poziom ...zamiast się wspierać w tych trudnych chwilach, to wy się błotem obrzucacie...prowokacje, dyskusje o nienarodzonych...

Rzetelne informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, bez pro-lifów, wulgaryzmów i agresji znajdziecie na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żenujące dziewczyny, co za poziom ...zamiast się wspierać w tych trudnych chwilach, to wy się błotem obrzucacie...prowokacje, dyskusje o nienarodzonych...
> 
> Rzetelne informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, bez pro-lifów, wulgaryzmów i agresji znajdziecie na maszwybor.net


Tez bym nie pozostawila suchej nitki na jakby jakas tempa dzida pisala mi w tak trudnej sytuacji w jakiej jest tamta dziewczyna że oby mi sie nie udało. No bez przesady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez bym nie pozostawila suchej nitki na jakby jakas tempa dzida pisala mi w tak trudnej sytuacji w jakiej jest tamta dziewczyna że oby mi sie nie udało. No bez przesady


ale przyznaj sama, że jedna i druga zachowała się poniżej poziomu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie udała Ci się, dziewczynko, prowokacja, bo tabletki z WOW idą około dwóch tygodni, a więc nie mogłaś ich wziąć tak wcześnie jak w piątym tygodniu. Bez obaw, WOW działa już 10 lat i oczernianie przez jedną handlarę, której spada sprzedaż Arthrotecu, im nie zaszkodzi


Sluchaj dziewczynko... Wiedzialam kiedy to sie stalo . ja juz w 2 tyg wiedzialam... Na przesylke czekalam 13 dni . i zaplacilam za nia ostatnie pieniadze i mnie oszulali!! Jestes bezczelna ze ich jescze bronisz placa ci za to ???!!  Chyba nigdy nie mialas i nie rodziłas dzieci ze nie wiesz jak poznac czy jest sie w ciazy nie moja wina . ja po oszustkie od wow wzielam artrotec w 6 tyg i mialam to za soba. Az mnie sciska jak widze pozytywne komentarze na temat tych oszustiw. Kazda z nas może siąść do domputera zalozyc strone i jako organizacja sprzedawac tabletki.  Jedna wielka sciema. Jak wpiszesz w Google " ru " to wyskakuje wow . czemu? Bo to sciema! Wzięli jakas biala tabl i mowia ze ru. Organizacja wyslala mi tabletki bez nazw i oznaczen. Zwykle białe gowno za 400 zl . i nikt mi nie powir ze wow mozna ufac.  I nie jestem handlara. Zuzylam 12tabl arthr i wole pozostałe 8 wyrzucic niz wystawic tutaj zebyscie mnie jescze wyzywaly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sluchaj dziewczynko... Wiedzialam kiedy to sie stalo . ja juz w 2 tyg wiedzialam... Na przesylke czekalam 13 dni . i zaplacilam za nia ostatnie pieniadze i mnie oszulali!! Jestes bezczelna ze ich jescze bronisz placa ci za to ???!!  Chyba nigdy nie mialas i nie rodziłas dzieci ze nie wiesz jak poznac czy jest sie w ciazy nie moja wina . ja po oszustkie od wow wzielam artrotec w 6 tyg i mialam to za soba. Az mnie sciska jak widze pozytywne komentarze na temat tych oszustiw. Kazda z nas może siąść do domputera zalozyc strone i jako organizacja sprzedawac tabletki.  Jedna wielka sciema. Jak wpiszesz w Google " ru " to wyskakuje wow . czemu? Bo to sciema! Wzięli jakas biala tabl i mowia ze ru. Organizacja wyslala mi tabletki bez nazw i oznaczen. Zwykle białe gowno za 400 zl . i nikt mi nie powir ze wow mozna ufac.  I nie jestem handlara. Zuzylam 12tabl arthr i wole pozostałe 8 wyrzucic niz wystawic tutaj zebyscie mnie jescze wyzywaly


weź wdech i wydech .... i książkę do biologii i poczytaj jak się liczy ciążę.Bo w drugim tygodniu, to Ty dopiero do owulacji się zbliżałaś, a gdzie tu mówić o ciąży.  Reszty nie skomentuje, bo nie będę karmić trolla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> weź wdech i wydech .... i książkę do biologii i poczytaj jak się liczy ciążę.Bo w drugim tygodniu, to Ty dopiero do owulacji się zbliżałaś, a gdzie tu mówić o ciąży.  Reszty nie skomentuje, bo nie będę karmić trolla.


Czy ty nie umiesz czytac ?? Ja jak ty nie latam z kalendarzykami jak jebnieta. Uprawialam sex tego i tego dnia . balam sie ze wpadlam poszlam na bete 3 razy i wiedzialam . ty za moje przescieradlo robisz ? Chyba ja lepiej wiem kiedy i jak policzyc swoją owulacje. Rzygam takimi paniusiami z nosem w ksiazce. Pisze ze wow mnie oszukalo a tobie placa ze ich bronisz? ? Nie masz nic lepszego do roboty niz siedzenie na forum i bronienie wow??!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ty nie umiesz czytac ?? Ja jak ty nie latam z kalendarzykami jak jebnieta. Uprawialam sex tego i tego dnia . balam sie ze wpadlam poszlam na bete 3 razy i wiedzialam . ty za moje przescieradlo robisz ? Chyba ja lepiej wiem kiedy i jak policzyc swoją owulacje. Rzygam takimi paniusiami z nosem w ksiazce. Pisze ze wow mnie oszukalo a tobie placa ze ich bronisz? ? Nie masz nic lepszego do roboty niz siedzenie na forum i bronienie wow??!!


współczuję Ci. Jesteś pewnie jednym z tych przegrywów życiowych i jedyne co Ci pozostało to hejtowac na forum. Obyś kiedyś naprawdę nie musiała skorzystać z pomocy WOW lub WHW, może wspomnisz moje słowa i pukniesz się w głowę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> współczuję Ci. Jesteś pewnie jednym z tych przegrywów życiowych i jedyne co Ci pozostało to hejtowac na forum. Obyś kiedyś naprawdę nie musiała skorzystać z pomocy WOW lub WHW, może wspomnisz moje słowa i pukniesz się w głowę.


A może naprawde została oszukana ? Tego nie wiesz. Jak jej nie wierzysz to poprostu to olej a nie klutnie i wciskanie jedna drugiej swoją racje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A może naprawde została oszukana ? Tego nie wiesz. Jak jej nie wierzysz to poprostu to olej a nie klutnie i wciskanie jedna drugiej swoją racje


Może została, ale nie przez WOW. Niech wrzuci zdjęcia swoich nieopisanych blistrów i korespondencję mailową z WOW, w której pyta je, dlaczego ją oszukały i co jej odpowiadają. To jest poważna organizacja międzynarodowa i nie pozwolę jej oczerniać. Zdjęcia zestawów, możecie znaleźć nawet na innych wątkach na tym forum, niejaka Askai Romek sprzedają te zestawy - a-care - i wyraźnie widać, ze blistry są opisane. W dupie mam czy komuś się podobają te kłótnie, czy nie. WOW pomogły mi na życiowym zakręcie i będę zawsze bronić ich dobrego imienia, a plujących jadem handlarzy , którym nie idzie sprzedaż Arthrotecu, będę tępić. Jak dla mnie mogą się nawet udławić własnym jadem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może została, ale nie przez WOW. Niech wrzuci zdjęcia swoich nieopisanych blistrów i korespondencję mailową z WOW, w której pyta je, dlaczego ją oszukały i co jej odpowiadają. To jest poważna organizacja międzynarodowa i nie pozwolę jej oczerniać. Zdjęcia zestawów, możecie znaleźć nawet na innych wątkach na tym forum, niejaka Askai Romek sprzedają te zestawy - a-care - i wyraźnie widać, ze blistry są opisane. W dupie mam czy komuś się podobają te kłótnie, czy nie. WOW pomogły mi na życiowym zakręcie i będę zawsze bronić ich dobrego imienia, a plujących jadem handlarzy , którym nie idzie sprzedaż Arthrotecu, będę tępić. Jak dla mnie mogą się nawet udławić własnym jadem.


Masakra...dziewczyna pisze ze zostala oszukana a ty ja jedziesz? Wybacz ale wychodzi na ti ze ty jestes zmija plujaca jadem... I faktycznie- czemu tak women on web ci lezy i ich bronisz?? I co tutaj tyle robisz skoro jestes po? K.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Witajcie.  Wczoraj po godz 14 wzielam 4 tabl. Art**** dopochwowo.  Po godz 18 wzielam kolejne dwie i po godz.  24 kolejne dwie.  Nie dzieje się nic- KOMPLETNIE.  Mialam tylko te 8 tabl., ponieważ pewna Pani po otrzymaniu kasy nie wyslala leku.  Pomocy !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie.  Wczoraj po godz 14 wzielam 4 tabl. Art**** dopochwowo.  Po godz 18 wzielam kolejne dwie i po godz.  24 kolejne dwie.  Nie dzieje się nic- KOMPLETNIE.  Mialam tylko te 8 tabl., ponieważ pewna Pani po otrzymaniu kasy nie wyslala leku.  Pomocy !!!


Raczej za małe dawki :/ trzeba po 4szt co trzy godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny ile sztu kto chce mogę wysłać zdiecie MMS albo na meila lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotecu za 60zl. Jest ktoś chętny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

MatkaNoperfec na moje oko do pochwowo tych tabletek się nie bierze bo nie pomagają raczej do ustnie sproboj jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie do pochwowo tylko do ustnie pod język

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Działają dopochwowo- tyle, że nie na wszystkie kobiety (kur** mać) jak widać...  Zastrzele sie chyba.  
W takim razie kupie ponownie art**** tyle, że ten mocniejszy nie 50+0, 2... 
Co do ceny niechaj ona nie będzie z kosmosu- już raz mnie oszukano, a ja naprawdę licze na waszą pomoc.  
Mój mail matkanoperfect@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotecu za 60zl. Jest ktoś chętny?


Napisz vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Działają dopochwowo- tyle, że nie na wszystkie kobiety (kur** mać) jak widać...  Zastrzele sie chyba.  
> W takim razie kupie ponownie art**** tyle, że ten mocniejszy nie 50+0, 2... 
> Co do ceny niechaj ona nie będzie z kosmosu- już raz mnie oszukano, a ja naprawdę licze na waszą pomoc.  
> Mój mail matkanoperfect@interia.pl


nie ma mocniejszego i słabszego arthrotecu. Oba mają po 200 mcg misoprostolu, różnią się tylko zawartością diclofenacu, a jego i tak wyrzucasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki  poronne cytotec marki pfizer


12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Kontakt : Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 150zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotecu za 60zl. Jest ktoś chętny?


Jestem zainteresowana. jak możemy się skontaktować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny arth. działa i dopochwowo i doustnie, jak wszystko jednak - nie na każdy organizm jednakowo. Lepiej przenika chyba doustnie (4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język). Ja wyciągałam malutkie tabletki z dużych (w sumie po lekkim rozłupaniu dużych - nie ma dużego problemu z wyłupaniem małych; małe wyrzucamy - w sumie nic nie "pali" podniebienia tylko po jakiś 15-20 minutach czuć ten mało przyjemny smak; po upływie 30 minut całość połykałam popijając). Udało się. Dwa lata temu zażyłam dopochwowo. Tabletek nie rozłupałam, ale trochę pokropiłam wodą (uwaga! Bardzo szybko się rozmazują i trudno je wtedy zaaplikować.) Też zadziałało, ale trzeba je umieścić głęboko i pamiętać, że i tak pozostaną, więc trzeba resztki (duże resztki, w zasadzie tabletki) usunąć. Wygodniejszy sposób aplikowania: Doustnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może została, ale nie przez WOW. Niech wrzuci zdjęcia swoich nieopisanych blistrów i korespondencję mailową z WOW, w której pyta je, dlaczego ją oszukały i co jej odpowiadają. To jest poważna organizacja międzynarodowa i nie pozwolę jej oczerniać. Zdjęcia zestawów, możecie znaleźć nawet na innych wątkach na tym forum, niejaka Askai Romek sprzedają te zestawy - a-care - i wyraźnie widać, ze blistry są opisane. W dupie mam czy komuś się podobają te kłótnie, czy nie. WOW pomogły mi na życiowym zakręcie i będę zawsze bronić ich dobrego imienia, a plujących jadem handlarzy , którym nie idzie sprzedaż Arthrotecu, będę tępić. Jak dla mnie mogą się nawet udławić własnym jadem.


   A ja się z Tobą w 100% a nawet 1000 i 2000% zgadzam. WOW to nie są jakieś obrzydliwe handlary, których tu pełno, to poważna organizacja działająca od kilku lat. Wy się zastanówcie co gadacie!!! Jak została oszukana, to niech to udowodni na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszukana przez WOW. Błahahahahah. Nawet nie wiem jak to skomentować, bo tego się nie da skomentować.

----------


## Kamila i Dorota

> Witajcie.  Wczoraj po godz 14 wzielam 4 tabl. Art**** dopochwowo.  Po godz 18 wzielam kolejne dwie i po godz.  24 kolejne dwie.  Nie dzieje się nic- KOMPLETNIE.  Mialam tylko te 8 tabl., ponieważ pewna Pani po otrzymaniu kasy nie wyslala leku.  Pomocy !!!


Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Dzisiaj jesteśmy do godz. 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny,

Jesli chodzi o sprawdzone i pewne zrodło to polecam odsprzedam.arth@op.pl
Wysyłka za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata.
Zaplacilam 152 zł za 12 sztuk tabletek, wszystko oryginalne.
Ja jestem juz po.
Goraco polecam.

MArta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 150zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Tel.   576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma któraś z Was zestaw od wow który mógłaby odsprzedać?

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
> Dzisiaj jesteśmy do godz. 23.00
> Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
> Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny. Zachęcamy do rozmowy


Komu jak komu, ale mi oczu nie zamydlicie. Krzyż na drogę !  
Czy wogóle któraś z was z ciekawości dzwoniła na ich "telefon zaufania" chociażby z czystej ciekawości?  Ciekawa jestem jaką bajere puszczają...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z wow i mam pytanie czy ta pojedyncza tabletka oprócz wiadomego działania powoduje skurcze,  krwawienie itp rzeczy czy nie dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam zestaw z wow i mam pytanie czy ta pojedyncza tabletka oprócz wiadomego działania powoduje skurcze,  krwawienie itp rzeczy czy nie dziękuję za odpowiedź


Po mife możesz mieć nudności, bóle i zawroty głowy, plamienia. Czasem dziewczyny zaczynają krwawić, ale właściwa akcja zaczyna się po miso.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe, pełne opakowanie - kupiłam 2 w obawie,że jedno nie pomoże, na szczęście się udało i drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc,

Jesli szukacie pewnego i sprawodzego źrodła to moge polecic nastepujacy kontakt:

odsprzedam.arth@op.pl

Otrzymalismy nie tylko zestaw skladajacy sie z 12 sztuk tabletek, ale rowniez wsparcie merytoryczne. 
Pan, wyjasnil jak bezpiecznie zazywac tabletki aby prawdopodobienstwo aborcji bylo jak najwyzsze. 
Zazwyczaj nikomu nie robie reklamy ale w tym przypadku, zamowienie zostalo blyskawicznie zrealizowane, juz kolejnego dnia paczka byla do odbioru na poczcie. 
Bylem przy mojej kobiecie gdy przyjmowala kolejne dawki leku. Jest bardzo wazne aby dodawac otuchy i wspierac, kobieta nie moze zostac z tym sama!
U nas wszystko poszlo ok, ale w przypadku nadmiernego krwawienia trzeba szybko zawiezc kobiete do szpitala! 
Jesli lek jest przyjmowany doustnie, wówczas lekarz nie zorientuje sie ze doszlo do aborcji farmakologicznej.

Na poczatku chcielismy kupic od womenek ale istnieje ryzyko ze paczka zostanie przechwycona przez celników i pieniadze przepadna... A tak mozna zamowic opcje przesylki pobraniowej z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata. 

Pozdrawiam,

Marek i Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WOW, owszem, nie wysyła do niebezpiecznych województw, ale już od WHW -
womenhelp.org zamowicie w każdy zakątek Polski, bo one mogą wysłać 
z pominięciem celników

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 150zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Tel.   576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam zestaw z wow i moje pytanie jak powinny wyglądać tabletki tzn kształty i co powinno być na nich napisane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam zestaw z wow i moje pytanie jak powinny wyglądać tabletki tzn kształty i co powinno być na nich napisane


Jeśli zamawialas od womenek , to są na pewno oryginalne. O ile pamiętam nie mają napisów, masz dwa blistry, w jednym mife i miso, w drugim miso.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 12 tabletek - 120 zł
> 20 tabletek - 200 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
> gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
> 720782008


Polecam, dzis odebralam i jest wszystko tak jak byc powinno vanessa.bi@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc,
> 
> Jesli szukacie pewnego i sprawodzego źrodła to moge polecic nastepujacy kontakt:
> 
> odsprzedam.arth@op.pl
> 
> Otrzymalismy nie tylko zestaw skladajacy sie z 12 sztuk tabletek, ale rowniez wsparcie merytoryczne. 
> Pan, wyjasnil jak bezpiecznie zazywac tabletki aby prawdopodobienstwo aborcji bylo jak najwyzsze. 
> Zazwyczaj nikomu nie robie reklamy ale w tym przypadku, zamowienie zostalo blyskawicznie zrealizowane, juz kolejnego dnia paczka byla do odbioru na poczcie. 
> ...


Marta Marek i Ania jaki zbieg okoliczności, i jaki piękny dokładny opis! Te handlarzyku nie możesz wprost napisać, co chcesz sprzedać, za ile itp? W sumie auroreklamy są na medyczne ostatnio modne :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne.CYTOTEC
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
12 szt Cytotec 450 zł
WYSLE ZDIECIA NA EMAIL
tel. 729.264.911. Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Arthrotec, prosze o kontakt raz2trzy-70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny! Jak wygląda sytuacja z kupnem Cytotec lub Arthrotec w aptece? Nie stać mnie na kupno tabletek za kilkaset złoty  :Frown:  A tymbardziej na dziecko. Póki co stosuję metodę Wit C 1000 po 10 dziennie, ale coś czuję, że to nie będzie skuteczne. Pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę mię poprawić jeśli się mylę a podobno jeśli ma się grupę krwi arh+ to art nie działa nie ważne ile się przyjmie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny! Jak wygląda sytuacja z kupnem Cytotec lub Arthrotec w aptece? Nie stać mnie na kupno tabletek za kilkaset złoty  A tymbardziej na dziecko. Póki co stosuję metodę Wit C 1000 po 10 dziennie, ale coś czuję, że to nie będzie skuteczne. Pomocy.


cytotec odpada, bo kosztuje chyba z 600 zł w aptece. Arthrotec z kolei około 50-60 zł, ale czy uda Ci się kupić bez recepty ? Przypominam, że zawsze możesz napisać do WHW, albo WOW o obniżenie darowizny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę mię poprawić jeśli się mylę a podobno jeśli ma się grupę krwi arh+ to art nie działa nie ważne ile się przyjmie


bzdura  :Smile:  myślisz, że tu laski badają sobie grupę krwi? po prostu ma skuteczność 70-80% i tyle, raz działa, raz nie. Równie dobrze mogłabym napisać, że nie działa np. na piegowate, albo wysokie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 150zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Tel.   576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne adam 792-835-254 polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki poronne adam 792-835-254 polecam


Tak tak bylo juz tu kilka dziewczyn oszukanych przez pana adama arka janusza itp. Sami oszuści i jeszcze sie reklamują zenada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cytotec odpada, bo kosztuje chyba z 600 zł w aptece. Arthrotec z kolei około 50-60 zł, ale czy uda Ci się kupić bez recepty ? Przypominam, że zawsze możesz napisać do WHW, albo WOW o obniżenie darowizny


O Jezu, to zdecydowanie odpada. No własnie nie jestem w stanie bez recepty, bo nigdzie nie sprzedadzą raczej. Niby wielkie miasto wojewódzkie (Ol), ale nikogo tu nie znam kto by mógł mi receptę załatwić..  :Frown:  
Jestem w stanie wydać max 100zł i tak ledwo, ledwo zipię (do stycznia muszę przetrwać za 400-500zł miesięcznie w tym opłata pokoju)  :Frown:  Nic tylko iść skoczyć z mostu  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O Jezu, to zdecydowanie odpada. No własnie nie jestem w stanie bez recepty, bo nigdzie nie sprzedadzą raczej. Niby wielkie miasto wojewódzkie (Ol), ale nikogo tu nie znam kto by mógł mi receptę załatwić..  
> Jestem w stanie wydać max 100zł i tak ledwo, ledwo zipię (do stycznia muszę przetrwać za 400-500zł miesięcznie w tym opłata pokoju)  Nic tylko iść skoczyć z mostu


Nie o Jezu tylko wydaje mi sie ze do tego 2osob trzeba tak? Skoro ty masz taka sytuację i cie nie stac to niech druga polowa( facet) na to da. Do tanga trzeba dwojga czemu tylko ty sie masz martwic? Niech daje hajs i cię odciazy troche.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Tel.   576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O Jezu, to zdecydowanie odpada. No własnie nie jestem w stanie bez recepty, bo nigdzie nie sprzedadzą raczej. Niby wielkie miasto wojewódzkie (Ol), ale nikogo tu nie znam kto by mógł mi receptę załatwić..  
> Jestem w stanie wydać max 100zł i tak ledwo, ledwo zipię (do stycznia muszę przetrwać za 400-500zł miesięcznie w tym opłata pokoju)  Nic tylko iść skoczyć z mostu


Napisz do WHW . Mi obniżyły darowiznę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec. Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki  z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## katarzynanowakowska

Tak ja zamawialam z girlinneed - tabletki przyszly oryginalne, w oryginalnych blistrach wszystko skuteczne polecam ich

----------


## Tris

Jutro jest 11 listopada i myślę, że jestem gotowa, chciałam to zrobić teraz, bo to jednak w razie czego trzy dni wolnego. Dwa dni temu zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny, tabletki mam gotowe 50 i 75, niestety nie wiem które lepsze. Oczywiście będę brać dopochwowo, nie wyobrażam sobie trzymać ich pod językiem, niestety. Podejrzewam, że jestem między 3, a 5 tygodniem max (nie mam ogólnie żadnych objawów, ale ponoć to się zdarza. Nawet piersi mi minimalnie nie urosły ani nic, dwa razy miałam mdłości ale bez wiszenia nas toaletą). Trzy tygodnie temu byłam oddać krew 450ml, nie wiem, myślałam, że jak będę (nie podejrzewałam tego), to oni po wynikach coś zobaczą, cokolwiek podwyższonego. Niestety wynik testu był mega niespodzianką. No i wracamy do kwestii poronienia przez lek. Dziewczynki tu pytanie do was, jak głęboko wkładacie lek dopochwowo, coś jak tampony? Na długosć palca? Nie chcę się tam uszkodzić nie potrzebnie pchając na siłę. Powiem, że mimo gotowości stres zostaje, że może się nie udać. Dawkowanie mniej więcej ogarnęłam 4 tabletki, co trzy godziny, ale jak aplikować je. 
Pozdrawiam was i dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety oszustwo działa w dwie strony. Jakby czasem napisała do Was laska z maila dra.me@wp.pl UWAŻAJCIE n nią, wysłałam jej przesyłkę, która właśnie do mnie wraca, zatem jestem ponad 50 zł w plecy. A z racji tego,że maila można założyć w 2 minuty, to jeszcze podaję dane które podała mi do przesyłki : Daria Olender
                                                                                                                    ul. Batorego 35f/2
                                                                                                                    87-100 Toruń
A przy okazji tej żenady - jeśli ktoś chętny, to na początku przyszłego tygodnia będę miała całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec. Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety oszustwo działa w dwie strony. Jakby czasem napisała do Was laska z maila dra.me@wp.pl UWAŻAJCIE n nią, wysłałam jej przesyłkę, która właśnie do mnie wraca, zatem jestem ponad 50 zł w plecy. A z racji tego,że maila można założyć w 2 minuty, to jeszcze podaję dane które podała mi do przesyłki : Daria Olender
>                                                                                                                     ul. Batorego 35f/2
>                                                                                                                     87-100 Toruń
> A przy okazji tej żenady - jeśli ktoś chętny, to na początku przyszłego tygodnia będę miała całe opakowanie.





Czy jest to dalej aktualne ??proszę o kontakt ilonarep@Gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec. Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Beata.


    W jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakiej cenie?


150zl. Zapraszam na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 150zl. Zapraszam na maila


    Za całe opakowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie koncze jeść sniadanie i zamierzam wziąść pierwszą dawke. Mam nadzieję ze sie uda i nie wyląduje w szpitalu. (11tydz)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oby wszystko się udało.  Pisz nie jesteś sama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz jestem po pierwszej dawce. Czytalam tu kiedys ze trzeba trzymac pod jezykiem 30min a one po 10min juz sie rozpuscily mi. To jak to trzymac dalej ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe się rozpuscily nawet rdzeń?  Będzie dobrze . Staraj się ruszać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za całe opakowanie?


Pisze ci babeczka " zapraszam na maila " to sie do niej ja mailu odezwij.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Całe się rozpuscily nawet rdzeń?  Będzie dobrze . Staraj się ruszać


Wiadome ze rdzen nie. Ale tabletki tak, zrobila sie taka masa ze trudno bylo utrzymac pod jezykiem. Wlasnie wzielam prysznic i ide sprzatac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze polecam pania beate! Super kontakt doradzila i pomogla. Paczka ekspresem kurierem na nastepny dzień byla. I co najwazniejsze cena nie z kosmosu... Takze nikomu nie chce robic reklamy ale wiem ze nieraz wchodza tu - tak jak ja...kobiety majace grosze w portfelu i tez chca znalesc kogos uczciwego z normalna cena wiec przy okazji ostatni raz wchodzac na forum chcialam sie podzielic namiarami na kogos uczciwego :
Pani beata : beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro jest 11 listopada i myślę, że jestem gotowa, chciałam to zrobić teraz, bo to jednak w razie czego trzy dni wolnego. Dwa dni temu zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny, tabletki mam gotowe 50 i 75, niestety nie wiem które lepsze. Oczywiście będę brać dopochwowo, nie wyobrażam sobie trzymać ich pod językiem, niestety. Podejrzewam, że jestem między 3, a 5 tygodniem max (nie mam ogólnie żadnych objawów, ale ponoć to się zdarza. Nawet piersi mi minimalnie nie urosły ani nic, dwa razy miałam mdłości ale bez wiszenia nas toaletą). Trzy tygodnie temu byłam oddać krew 450ml, nie wiem, myślałam, że jak będę (nie podejrzewałam tego), to oni po wynikach coś zobaczą, cokolwiek podwyższonego. Niestety wynik testu był mega niespodzianką. No i wracamy do kwestii poronienia przez lek. Dziewczynki tu pytanie do was, jak głęboko wkładacie lek dopochwowo, coś jak tampony? Na długosć palca? Nie chcę się tam uszkodzić nie potrzebnie pchając na siłę. Powiem, że mimo gotowości stres zostaje, że może się nie udać. Dawkowanie mniej więcej ogarnęłam 4 tabletki, co trzy godziny, ale jak aplikować je. 
> Pozdrawiam was i dziękuję za odpowiedź.


Pierwsza sprawa to musisz mieć PEWNOŚĆ, że jesteś w ciąży, to powinien stwierdzic lekarz. A jeżeli tak, myślę, że są lepsze sposoby na pozbycie się dziecka. Przemyśl swoją decyzję jeszcze raz... Ta decyzja nie pozostanie bez wpływu na Twoje życie (nie mówiąc o Twoim dziecku, które życie być może zakończy).  P.S. Też jestem krwiodawcą od wielu lat, dbam o swój organizm (moja krew idzie również na ratowanie noworodków i ich matek). To co chcesz zrobić jest zaprzeczeniem idei krwodawstwa..... do przemyślenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szczerze polecam pania beate! Super kontakt doradzila i pomogla. Paczka ekspresem kurierem na nastepny dzień byla. I co najwazniejsze cena nie z kosmosu... Takze nikomu nie chce robic reklamy ale wiem ze nieraz wchodza tu - tak jak ja...kobiety majace grosze w portfelu i tez chca znalesc kogos uczciwego z normalna cena wiec przy okazji ostatni raz wchodzac na forum chcialam sie podzielic namiarami na kogos uczciwego :
> Pani beata : beata.beti40@interia.pl


Jakby byla uczciwa to by sprzedala ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, po drugie znam Pana który sprzedaje za 140zl 12 szt w tej cenie jest juz wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakby byla uczciwa to by sprzedala ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, po drugie znam Pana który sprzedaje za 140zl 12 szt w tej cenie jest juz wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.


Ty znasz pana ona pania i jest ok. Po co wypluwasz juz jad?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

waga oszuści tabletek poronnych
Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG
Oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po drugiej dawce. Narazie nic sie nie dzieje oprocz bardzo delikatnych skurczy i lekkie dreszcze. Oby sie udalo  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadłaś?
Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?


Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
.
Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!

Mam na imię JANUSZ, mam 33 lata i nie jestem emerytowanym lekarzem ginekologii jak to piszą inni pseudo lekarze. Mam dostęp do tabletek wczesnoporonnych używanych w krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie taki zabieg jest legalny.
Uważam, że aborcja farmakologiczna w naszym kraju do 12 tygodnia ciąży powinna być w pełni wyborem kobiety, a nie narzucona przez władze. W wielu krajach takie tabletki na poronienie stosowane są na porządku dziennym. Zdaję sobie sprawę jak łatwo jest wpaść w ciążę a jak trudno się z niej wydostać. Często sytuacje życiowe nie pozwalają nam na utrzymanie dziecka. Kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru.

Zachowuję 100% anonimowości i dyskrecji

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

Oferowane leki poronne:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

W celu zamówienia tabletek proszę o wysłanie dokładnych danych drogą smsową. Od razu wyślę potwierdzenie otrzymania adresu. W ciągu dwóch dni możesz spodziewać sie paczki.
Jeśli chcesz zadać pytanie również napisz sms lub zadzwoń. Otrzymasz fachowa i wyczerpująca odpowiedź

KONTAKT 726-645-671

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzecia dawka za mną a krwawienia nie ma tylko lekkie skurcze cały czas.. mam jeszccze 4 tabletki. Nie uda sie co nie ? Po drugiej dawce powinno byc krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wpadłaś?
> Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?
> 
> 
> Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
> Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
> .
> Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!
> 
> ...


Chyba nikt nie jest tak glupi zeby wierzyc w to ogloszenie ?? Skad ty czlowieku masz tyle ru?? Masz produkcje w piwnicy ?? Haha jebne .... Nie dosc ze oszust to jeszcze polglowek...masakra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest krwawienie ale lekkie, ból juz wiekszy troche

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wpadłaś?
> Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?
> 
> 
> Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
> Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
> .
> Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!
> 
> ...


JANUSZ oszust!!! Oszukal juz kilkanaście kobiet na oglaszamy 24!!#! Nie dajcie sie nabrać! !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jego ogloszenie ; 


.
.
Wpadłaś?
Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?


Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
.
Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!

Mam na imię JANUSZ, mam 33 lata i nie jestem emerytowanym lekarzem ginekologii jak to piszą inni pseudo lekarze. Mam dostęp do tabletek wczesnoporonnych używanych w krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie taki zabieg jest legalny.
Uważam, że aborcja farmakologiczna w naszym kraju do 12 tygodnia ciąży powinna być w pełni wyborem kobiety, a nie narzucona przez władze. W wielu krajach takie tabletki na poronienie stosowane są na porządku dziennym. Zdaję sobie sprawę jak łatwo jest wpaść w ciążę a jak trudno się z niej wydostać. Często sytuacje życiowe nie pozwalają nam na utrzymanie dziecka. Kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru.

Zachowuję 100% anonimowości i dyskrecji

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

Oferowane leki poronne:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

W celu zamówienia tabletek proszę o wysłanie dokładnych danych drogą smsową. Od razu wyślę potwierdzenie otrzymania adresu. W ciągu dwóch dni możesz spodziewać sie paczki.
Jeśli chcesz zadać pytanie również napisz sms lub zadzwoń. Otrzymasz fachowa i wyczerpująca odpowiedź

KONTAKT 726-645-671



.
.
 Zadzwoniłam podajac sie za klientke. Powiedzial ze wow to oszustwo i nic takiego nie istnieje ! Powiedzial ze ru ma pod dostatkiem ! A jak poprosilam o zdjecia z data i moim imieniem PowiedZial cytuje : " moze jeszcze z moim kutasem spierdalaj krowo "...
Bezczelnie sie jeszcze oglasza tutaj i na oglaszamy 24!!! Uwazajcie Oszukal juz kilka osob !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I za pół godziny czwarta dawka. Ból jest okropny ale krwi nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I za pół godziny czwarta dawka. Ból jest okropny ale krwi nie ma.


Wzielas coś przeciwbólowego ? Jesteś w ruchu? W tym tygodniu najpierw moga  odejść wody, zarodek a potem dopiero zaczniesz krwawic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak staram sie byc w ruchu. Przeciw bolowego nie bralam nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mi się udało wzięłam w piątek Arthrotec i nic ale w środę krwawienie duże i szpital okazało się że poronienie,  słyszałam o wiktoria z forum lipa,  jej koleżanka co ma Ru 486 lipa wiec uważać Ru wyglądało jakby w apapie ktoś napis wyryl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak staram sie byc w ruchu. Przeciw bolowego nie bralam nic.


To weź coś. Po co się męczyć? Byle nie aspirynę i nospe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To weź coś. Po co się męczyć? Byle nie aspirynę i nospe.


No wlasnie mam tylko nospe. Wzielam czwartą dawke. Ból jest i nic po za tym a wiecej art juz nie mam. Chyba sie nie uda. Masakra  :Frown: (((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wlasnie mam tylko nospe. Wzielam czwartą dawke. Ból jest i nic po za tym a wiecej art juz nie mam. Chyba sie nie uda. Masakra (((


Możesz połknąć jeden, albo dwa rdzenie z Arthroteku. To diclofenac - lek przeciwbólowy  . A co  do tego, czy się uda - nie ma się co załamywać. Czasem po Arthroteku zaczyna się po jakimś czasie, np na drugi dzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz połknąć jeden, albo dwa rdzenie z Arthroteku. To diclofenac - lek przeciwbólowy  . A co  do tego, czy się uda - nie ma się co załamywać. Czasem po Arthroteku zaczyna się po jakimś czasie, np na drugi dzień.


Nie mam bo wypluwalam je. Co za ból

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam apap. Moge wziasc dwie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam apap. Moge wziasc dwie ?


Możesz. Na ból może też pomóc termofor na podbrzusze, lub polewanie brzucha ciepłym, nie gorącym prysznicem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

    Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
    Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

    Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

    Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne
    a także wiedzę z zakresu:
    1 medycyny,
    2 farmakologii,
    3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
    4 psychologii
    5 prawa,

    Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

    Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

    Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jak sie czzujesz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec 20 tabl max do 200 zł najlepiej -odbiór osobisty (okoice Trójmiasta) lub za pobraniem z możliwością spr zawartości
bodysmart@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga !!!!
Oszust! !!!!!!
Jego ogloszenie ; 


.
.
Wpadłaś?
Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?


Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
.
Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!

Mam na imię JANUSZ, mam 33 lata i nie jestem emerytowanym lekarzem ginekologii jak to piszą inni pseudo lekarze. Mam dostęp do tabletek wczesnoporonnych używanych w krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie taki zabieg jest legalny.
Uważam, że aborcja farmakologiczna w naszym kraju do 12 tygodnia ciąży powinna być w pełni wyborem kobiety, a nie narzucona przez władze. W wielu krajach takie tabletki na poronienie stosowane są na porządku dziennym. Zdaję sobie sprawę jak łatwo jest wpaść w ciążę a jak trudno się z niej wydostać. Często sytuacje życiowe nie pozwalają nam na utrzymanie dziecka. Kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru.

Zachowuję 100% anonimowości i dyskrecji

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

Oferowane leki poronne:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

W celu zamówienia tabletek proszę o wysłanie dokładnych danych drogą smsową. Od razu wyślę potwierdzenie otrzymania adresu. W ciągu dwóch dni możesz spodziewać sie paczki.
Jeśli chcesz zadać pytanie również napisz sms lub zadzwoń. Otrzymasz fachowa i wyczerpująca odpowiedź

KONTAKT 726-645-671



.
.
Zadzwoniłam podajac sie za klientke. Powiedzial ze wow to oszustwo i nic takiego nie istnieje ! Powiedzial ze ru ma pod dostatkiem ! A jak poprosilam o zdjecia z data i moim imieniem PowiedZial cytuje : " moze jeszcze z moim kutasem spierdalaj krowo "...
Bezczelnie sie jeszcze oglasza tutaj i na oglaszamy 24!!! Uwazajcie Oszukal juz kilka osob !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny ile sztuk kto będzie chciał mogę wysłać zdiecie na maila lub MMS lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety oszustwo działa w dwie strony. Jakby czasem napisała do Was laska z maila dra.me@wp.pl UWAŻAJCIE n nią, wysłałam jej przesyłkę, która właśnie do mnie wraca, zatem jestem ponad 50 zł w plecy. A z racji tego,że maila można założyć w 2 minuty, to jeszcze podaję dane które podała mi do przesyłki : Daria Olender
ul. Batorego 35f/2
87-100 Toruń
A przy okazji tej żenady - jeśli ktoś chętny, to na początku przyszłego tygodnia będę miała całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja, odsprzedam za mniej niż 200 zł.


Kupię 20 szt. bodysmart@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię 20 szt. bodysmart@wp.pl


   Już do Ciebie napisałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i jestem. Bez szpitala sie nie obeszło. Ból był tak duży ze mdlałam. Pojechałam do szpitala i sie okazalo ze jako plodowe z plodem zagniezdzilo sie w szyjce macicy i dlatego tak bolało. Pani ginekolog palcami pomogła mu sie wydostac i wzieli mnie na lyzeczkowanie łożyska. Nie życzę tego bólu nikomu. Ja jestem odporna na ból ale wczoraj krzyczalam na caly oddział

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i jestem. Bez szpitala sie nie obeszło. Ból był tak duży ze mdlałam. Pojechałam do szpitala i sie okazalo ze jako plodowe z plodem zagniezdzilo sie w szyjce macicy i dlatego tak bolało. Pani ginekolog palcami pomogła mu sie wydostac i wzieli mnie na lyzeczkowanie łożyska. Nie życzę tego bólu nikomu. Ja jestem odporna na ból ale wczoraj krzyczalam na caly oddział


Biedna... Wspolczuje . a jak sie teraz czujesz? Fizycznie i psychicznie ? Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biedna... Wspolczuje . a jak sie teraz czujesz? Fizycznie i psychicznie ? Wiktoria.


Fizycznie dobrze. A psychicznie jestem jeszcze troche zmieszana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Fizycznie dobrze. A psychicznie jestem jeszcze troche zmieszana.


Mimo wszystko wszystko gratuluję osiągnięcia celu. Pamiętaj, że w głowie mieszają Ci teraz hormony. Za dwa, trzy tygodnie wszystko wróci do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 20szt..... m-obrocka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Fizycznie dobrze. A psychicznie jestem jeszcze troche zmieszana.


Gdybys chciala poprostu pogadac- smialo . Wiktoria . ( Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, ostatnio wzielam 3x4 tabketki dopochwowo, poczatkowo balam sie, ze nie zadziala, bo to wczesna ciaza, czytalam ze jak wczesniej to moze mniej bolec. Po dwoch pierwszych dawkach malo sie dzialo, lekkie bole brzucha i zero krwi, wkladajac trzecia na palcach pojawila sie krew, chwile pozniej skurcze raz mocniejsze raz lzejsze, od rszu kierubek toaleta, poczulam na wstepie dwa kauczyki ktore wychodza, mialam pare skrzepow a skurcze robily sie mocniejsze, jednak przez cala krew nie jestem wstanie okreslic czy zarodek wyszedl czy nie, po prostu nie bylo to mile uczucie gdy malutkie pileczki z ciebe wychodza. Cala noc co.chwila chodzilam do lazienki bo krew leciala, kolejnego dnia juz mniej i brzuch mniej bolal, myslicie ze we wczesnej ciazy moze to przejsc mbiej bolesnie?moglo sie udac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, ostatnio wzielam 3x4 tabketki dopochwowo, poczatkowo balam sie, ze nie zadziala, bo to wczesna ciaza, czytalam ze jak wczesniej to moze mniej bolec. Po dwoch pierwszych dawkach malo sie dzialo, lekkie bole brzucha i zero krwi, wkladajac trzecia na palcach pojawila sie krew, chwile pozniej skurcze raz mocniejsze raz lzejsze, od rszu kierubek toaleta, poczulam na wstepie dwa kauczyki ktore wychodza, mialam pare skrzepow a skurcze robily sie mocniejsze, jednak przez cala krew nie jestem wstanie okreslic czy zarodek wyszedl czy nie, po prostu nie bylo to mile uczucie gdy malutkie pileczki z ciebe wychodza. Cala noc co.chwila chodzilam do lazienki bo krew leciala, kolejnego dnia juz mniej i brzuch mniej bolal, myslicie ze we wczesnej ciazy moze to przejsc mbiej bolesnie?moglo sie udac?


Który to tydzien ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koncowka trzeciego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koncowka trzeciego


Mozliwe ze sie udało bo płód jest malutki i mniej boli . Ale usg zrób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozliwe ze sie udało bo płód jest malutki i mniej boli . Ale usg zrób


Płód jest dopiero od 12 tc , a ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki. Więc który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Płód jest dopiero od 12 tc , a ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki. Więc który to tydzień?


No to zarodek. Ale jest mały i przechodzi sie przez to mniej bolesnie tak ? I Ja poronilam w 11tc dziecko mialo rece nogi i płeć było widac gołym okiem. To jak to nazwiesz skoro płód jest po 12tc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to zarodek. Ale jest mały i przechodzi sie przez to mniej bolesnie tak ? I Ja poronilam w 11tc dziecko mialo rece nogi i płeć było widac gołym okiem. To jak to nazwiesz skoro płód jest po 12tc ?


Jak dla mnie to mozesz nazywać to nawet różowym bobaskiem. Wg encyklopedii płód jest od 12 tc i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dla mnie to mozesz nazywać to nawet różowym bobaskiem. Wg encyklopedii płód jest od 12 tc i tyle


Hahaha to wróć do encyklopedii i tam zostan zamiast mieszac w głowie tutaj dziewczynom jakimis madrosciami . Tu potrzebne są konkrety od osób które cos wiedza na ten temat z własnej skóry a nie z encyklopedii czy innych internetow. Kropka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I po drugie to takie małe sprostowanie, ciążę liczy sie od PIERWSZEGO DNIA OSTATNIEJ MIESIĄCZKI. Dziewczyna chyba wie kiedu uprawiala seks i jak mowi ze trzeci tydzien to tak jest. Tego nie znajdziesz w encyklopedii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I po drugie to takie małe sprostowanie, ciążę liczy sie od PIERWSZEGO DNIA OSTATNIEJ MIESIĄCZKI. Dziewczyna chyba wie kiedu uprawiala seks i jak mowi ze trzeci tydzien to tak jest. Tego nie znajdziesz w encyklopedii


Sama sobie zaprzeczasz . Zgadza się, liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki, i najwcześniej o ciąży możesz się dowiedzieć w 4-5 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama sobie zaprzeczam ? W ktorym momencie ? Prosze cie wroc do encyklopedii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila, ja kupiłam za 140 już z kosztami przesyłki i sprawdzeniem przy odbiorze. (błyskawiczna wysyłka i orginalne arth.). Mnie się udało, pisałam o tym wczoraj.


Kupię 20 szt.- bodysmart@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama sobie zaprzeczasz . Zgadza się, liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki, i najwcześniej o ciąży możesz się dowiedzieć w 4-5 tc


Ja w pierwszej ciazy dowiedziałam sie w 3 tyg. W drugiej w 4tyg. Kazdy wie kiedy uprawia sex. A skoro ty zyjesz encyklopedia to jestes zyciowo uposledzona ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja uprawiam sex prawie codziennie, więc nie mam jak po tym poznać, kiedy wpadłam. Dlatego liczę, tak jak się powinno liczyć, od daty ostatniej miesiączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie ciekawe jest czy organizm tak z.dnia na dzien sie uspokoi, no.wiecie np czy bol piersi zniknie od.razu czy z czasem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mnie sie nie udało;teraz sie zastanawiam nad zestawem z women,jestem w 6tc,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla mnie ciekawe jest czy organizm tak z.dnia na dzien sie uspokoi, no.wiecie np czy bol piersi zniknie od.razu czy z czasem.


Mdłości i wrażliwość na zapachy mogą zniknąć od razu, ale ból piersi może się utrzymywać nawet do 10 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem co robic czy jeszcze raz kupic arthrotrc,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem co robic czy jeszcze raz kupic arthrotrc,


Jak mamy Ci pomóc? Chcesz to kupuj Arthrotek, a jak nie to zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem co robic czy jeszcze raz kupic arthrotrc,


Mi za pierwszym razem tez nie wyszlo i sprobowalam drugi raz i juz jestem po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla mnie ciekawe jest czy organizm tak z.dnia na dzien sie uspokoi, no.wiecie np czy bol piersi zniknie od.razu czy z czasem.


Wszystko zniknie ale nie ból piersi. On sie utrzyma jeszcze przez jakis czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem zagubiona w tej calej sytulacji,boje sie ze zestaw moze nie dojsc bo to 10 do 14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja uprawiam sex prawie codziennie, więc nie mam jak po tym poznać, kiedy wpadłam. Dlatego liczę, tak jak się powinno liczyć, od daty ostatniej miesiączki.


Gratuluje bogatego życia seksualnego ale trzeba sie zabezpieczac. W takim przypadku sie nie doliczysz prawdy, tylko lekarz Ci moze pomóc. A my możemy Ci tylko doradzic zeby sie zabezpieczac. Bo Ja rozumie że mozna wpaść bo sie nie zabezpieczylismy ale bez przesady zeby robic tak codziennie a pozniej sie domyslac . Jezeli ostatnia miesiaczke mialas dwa tyg temu a wpadlas tydz temu to jak to policzysz skoro bzykasz sie bez przerwy ? He

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo jeszcze lepszy przyklad. Miesiaczke mialas dwa trzy tyg temu a wpadlas przed wczoraj i co ? Jestes w 3-4tyg wedlug twoich obliczen

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zagubiona w tej calej sytulacji,boje sie ze zestaw moze nie dojsc bo to 10 do 14 dni


Mozesz sprobowac jeszcze raz z art. 4szt pod jezyk na 30min i tak co 3godziny. Powinno sie udac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam w piatek do dzis nic nie ruszylo;minimale krwawienie bez skurczy;

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo jeszcze lepszy przyklad. Miesiaczke mialas dwa trzy tyg temu a wpadlas przed wczoraj i co ? Jestes w 3-4tyg wedlug twoich obliczen


No jestem, ale przecież jeszcze o tym nie wiem i nie jestem w stanie sprawdzić. Dowiem się dopiero za dwa tygodnie , jak nie dostanę okresu i wtedy będzie 4-5 tydzień.  Żadnym sposobem nie potwierdze ciąży w trzecim tygodniu. Nawet betę robi się 10-12 dni po stosunku, bo wcześniej nie wyjdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwne, sa osoby co rzeczywiscie dowiaduja sie o ciazy w trzecim tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zagubiona w tej calej sytulacji,boje sie ze zestaw moze nie dojsc bo to 10 do 14 dni


Skoro to dopiero szósty tydzień, to masz jeszcze czas. Nawet na zestaw masz conajmniej sześć tygodni.

----------


## Beti1980

Jestem pierwszy raz na tym forum i niestety nie moge edytować pierwszego posta.. 

Tak jak napisalam wyzej posiadam oryginalne leki Mifepristone Linepharma, oraz  Mifegest,  Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 Pfizer oraz Misoclear 200 mcg.  a takze zestawy Combikit - w tej chwili pozostały mi zestawy Syn-Bort,  Mifegest i jeden Festone Combi-Kit.  
Leki pochodzą od różnych producentów dlatego moga różnic sie nazwa handlową i wygladem pudełeczka - kupuję to co w danym momencie oferuje mi moje źródło ale zawsze są to środki najwyższej jakości , z długą datą przydatności,  w oryginalnie zapakowanych listkach i pudełeczkach wraz z ulotką (po angielsku).
Nie są to zadne tabletki w woreczku czy w kopercie luzem ani wycinanki z listka,  na których nie widać wyraźnych oznaczeń jak ma to miejsce u 99% osob oferujących tego typu środki! 

Na zyczenie moge sprowadzić rowniez inne leki (ale proszę nie prosić mnie o ciężkie psychotropy czy innego rodzaju leki narkotyczne - nie jestem dilerem!). 

Preferuję odbiór osobisty , trochę boję się przesyłek.  
Nie żądam żadnych wpłat na konto,  żadnych przedpłat!  
Jestem uczciwą osobą prywatną mająca dostęp do trudno osiągalnych leków i dzięki temu staram się pomoc tym,  którzy takiego dostępu nie posiadają. 

Jesli jest tu ktos zainteresowany to proszę o wiadomość na moj adres e-mail: betijasiek1980@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20szt. Cena 180zl. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka. gos.lan@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zagubiona w tej calej sytulacji,boje sie ze zestaw moze nie dojsc bo to 10 do 14 dni


Też mam ten problem tylko że ja jestem już w 8-9 tygodniu. Podczas pierwszej próby wzięłam 2 opakowania oryginalnego art. Wystąpiło tylko lekkie plamienie żadnych skurczy i krwi. Jestem tym przerażona. Za mówiłam już kolejne leki za kosmiczną sumę i nie wiem co zrobię jak to nie pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak zamowic od wow paczke??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I ilr sie na nia czeka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoze mi ktos ? A moze ktos ma odsprzedać? ? Ratunku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem pierwszy raz na tym forum i niestety nie moge edytować pierwszego posta.. 

Tak jak napisalam wyzej posiadam oryginalne leki Mifepristone Linepharma, oraz Mifegest, Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 Pfizer oraz Misoclear 200 mcg. a takze zestawy Combikit - w tej chwili pozostały mi zestawy Syn-Bort, Mifegest i jeden Festone Combi-Kit. 
Leki pochodzą od różnych producentów dlatego moga różnic sie nazwa handlową i wygladem pudełeczka - kupuję to co w danym momencie oferuje mi moje źródło ale zawsze są to środki najwyższej jakości , z długą datą przydatności, w oryginalnie zapakowanych listkach i pudełeczkach wraz z ulotką (po angielsku).
Nie są to zadne tabletki w woreczku czy w kopercie luzem ani wycinanki z listka, na których nie widać wyraźnych oznaczeń jak ma to miejsce u 99% osob oferujących tego typu środki! 

Na zyczenie moge sprowadzić rowniez inne leki (ale proszę nie prosić mnie o ciężkie psychotropy czy innego rodzaju leki narkotyczne - nie jestem dilerem!). 

Preferuję odbiór osobisty , trochę boję się przesyłek. 
Nie żądam żadnych wpłat na konto, żadnych przedpłat! 
Jestem uczciwą osobą prywatną mająca dostęp do trudno osiągalnych leków i dzięki temu staram się pomoc tym, którzy takiego dostępu nie posiadają. 

Jesli jest tu ktos zainteresowany to proszę o wiadomość na moj adres e-mail: betijasiek1980@gmail.com




- CO ZA SCIEMA ???!#! I nikt nie reaguje?! Oprócz arthrotecu cytotecu i ru co ty możesz wiecej zaoferowac? Pisciemniasz cos wymyslisz nazwy i wyciagniesz kase ... W glowie sie to nie mieści. .. Oszusci !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoze mi ktos ? A moze ktos ma odsprzedać? ? Ratunku


"Długo zastanawiałam się nad kwestią czy powinnam podzielić się tym co mnie spotkało ,doszłam do wniosku że to co było najgorsze to już minęło .Miałam 18 lat jak wyszłam za mąż za faceta swojego życia .15 luty 2003 mój wymarzony ślub ,kilka miesięcy potem urodziłam mojego synka 21 kwietnia 2003 roku ,pamiętam jak odkładaliśmy ciągle datę ślubu ,ze względu na moje ciągłe pobyty w szpitalu (słyszałam ciągle może pani poronić ),zastanawiałam się dlaczego ,dbam o siebie i o moją małą kruszynkę .Ku wielkiej nadziei doczekaliśmy się z mężem ślicznego syna urodził się o czasie ,ważył 3300 ,57 cm ,abgar 10/10 siłami natury .I tu moje szczęście miało dobiegać końca ,syna tak samo jak szybko urodziłam tak szybko mi go zabrano .Został przewieziony do KPN w Zabrzu ,nikt nic nie mówił ,wszyscy milczeli ,Boże co się działo w mojej głowie .Pamiętam słowa sanitariusza który zabrał mojego synka w inkubatorze "niech pani zapamięta swoje dziecko bo być może już więcej pani go nie zobaczy " ,nie za bardzo wiedziałam co się dzieje z mną i z moim upragnionym dzieckiem (byłam młoda ,nie doświadczona itp) myślałam że go zabiję (sanitariusza) ,wpadłam w szał .Natychmiast wezwali męża ,po moim uspokojeniu ,mąż wraz z rodzicami z obu stron pojechali do naszego synka .Kiedy wrócił do mnie do szpitala ,nic nie mówił płakał -pierwszy raz widziałam go w taki stanie -wiedziałam że jest źle ,wybiegłam do lekarza prowadzącego z żądaniem o natychmiastowe wypisanie mnie z szpitala .Tak się też stało wypisałam się na własne żądanie ,natychmiast pojechaliśmy do naszego synka .Lekarze KPN nie dawali mojej kruszynce szans na przeżycie ,czułam jak świat zapada mi się pod nogami ,a łzy spływały po policzkach jak odkręcona woda z kranu .Diagnoza była długa i jak dla takiego młodego małżeństwa na tamten okres w ogóle nie zrozumiała ,Nie miałam pojęcia o co chodzi lekarzowi ,co w ogóle pani doktor do mnie mówi .Kiedy wszystko zostało zrozumiane to co wiedziałam to ,to że moje dziecko ma być roślinką (synuś miał krwawienie 4 i 5 stopnia do mózgu ,liczne wybroczyny na ciele ,i ciągle przetaczaną krew ). Cała hospitalizacja mojego synusia trwała miesiąc i 6 dni ,byłam u niego każdego dnia ,czuwałam przy nim i nie zostawiałam go nawet na minutę i tak każdego dnia .Zawsze rano dzwoniłam do pani doktor z pytaniem o moje dziecko ,raz było już dobrze ,drugiego dnia walczyli o jego życie .W mojej głowie o rany co się w niej wtedy działo nawet po 12 latach ciężko o tym mówić .Przełom nastąpił po miesiącu i 6 dniach ,dostałam syna na tak zwaną przepustkę ,byłam najszczęśliwszą osobą na świecie ,było to nie do opisania .Dalsze leczenie no cóż nikt nie wierzył że taka młoda mama da radę i nie postanowi jednak oddać swojego dziecka do adopcji .Pomyślałam sobie ja wam jeszcze pokażę ,dlaczego spisaliście mnie i moje dziecko na straty .Wiem byłam młoda ale ,teraz jestem z siebie dumna ,nie było opcji aby postąpić inaczej z mojej strony i mojego męża ,który zawsze był przy mnie .Podjęłam słuszną decyzję ,chwytałam za wszystkie możliwe końce jakie miałam pod ręką ,lekarze ,specjaliści , rehabilitacja ,najlepsze szpitale .Nauczyłam się również rehabilitacji syna trzeba było wbijać dziecku igły w jego maleńkie ciałko , aby obniżyć napięcie mięśniowe -zrobiłam to dla niego żeby był z mną i nigdy nie odszedł ,następne diagnozy przechodziły same siebie ,padaczka ,autyzm ,torbiele mózgu, oczopląs ,zanik mięśni wzrokowych w rezultacie u dziecka dochodzi do utraty wzroku i wiele wiele innych .Ręce opadały ,ale nie dawałam za wygraną ,wiedziałam że nie pozwolę na to wszystko że się nie poddam ,dam radę bo moje dziecko jest wszystkim co mam ,moim całym światem .I no cóż dałam radę nie liczyły się dla mnie diagnozy lekarzy którzy i tak spisali na stratę mojego ukochanego synka i nikt nie dawał mu nawet cienia szansy na przeżycie ,miał być po prostu roślinką .Dzisiaj mój syn ma 12 lat ,jest jednym z najlepszych uczniów w klasie (świadectwo z czerwonym paskiem pochwalę się nie skromnie ) słyszy ,mówi chodzi ,biega ,jest ciekawy świata , myśli ,czuje ,kocha ,i widzi .Owszem jesteśmy pod stałą kontrolą specjalistów ,ale powiedzcie mi gdzie jest to dziecko które miało być rośliną ,nie ma i nigdy bym na to nie pozwoliła aby tak było .Dlatego kochane nawiązując do posta który został tak pięknie opisany ,a wiersz przemówił chyba do każdej która go przeczytała (łzy poleciały ) nigdy nawet jeśli by mi się nie udało ,i moje dziecko miało by być rośliną do końca życia nie podjęłabym absolutnie decyzji o aborcji NIGDY jestem przeciwna .Mi się udało ,zawsze trzeba mieć nadzieję, ja ją miałam i nigdy z niej nie zrezygnowałam ."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoze mi ktos ? A moze ktos ma odsprzedać? ? Ratunku


zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net, tam znajdziesz wszystkie potrzebne informacje na temat zestawu w jednym miejscu

----------


## Beti1980

Dziewczyno co Ty wypisujesz..!??  
Napisalam przeciez,  za są to zawsze te same leki TYLKO NAZWY MOGA SIE ROZNIC W ZALEZNOSCI OD PRODUCENTA!!!  
Zamiast siać nienawisc naucz sie czytac ze zrozumieniem!  

Co wg. Ciebie oznacza"Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 oraz Misoclear ".....!? 

Wyjasnie Ci bo najwyraźniej masz z tym problem - mialam na mysli dwa leki pochodzące od dwoch roznych producentów majacych inne nazwy ale oba zawierające ta sama substancje czynna czyli Misoprostol! 

 Mi sie nie wydaje dziwne,  ze majac dostep do lekow zaoferowalam ich nabycie innym dziewczynom! 

 Za to mega dziwne jest to,  ze Ciebie tak to zabolało i robisz wszystko by zdyskredytować mnie w oczach innych chociaz nie wyrządziłam Ci zadnej krzywdy!!! 

Zamiast pluć na mnie oszczerstwami mimo,  źe nic o mnie nie wiesz i mnie nie znasz lepiej wybierz sie do mnie w odwiedziny,  obejrzyj leki i zamieść sprostowanie , w ktorym przeprosisz mnie za nazwanie oszustką!!!  

Nikogo nie wprowadzam w błąd , to nie jest przecież żaden przymus ani narzucanie sie z mojej strony tylko zwykla propozycja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno co Ty wypisujesz..!??  
> Napisalam przeciez,  za są to zawsze te same leki TYLKO NAZWY MOGA SIE ROZNIC W ZALEZNOSCI OD PRODUCENTA!!!  
> Zamiast siać nienawisc naucz sie czytac ze zrozumieniem!  
> 
> Co wg. Ciebie oznacza"Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 oraz Misoclear ".....!? 
> 
> Wyjasnie Ci bo najwyraźniej masz z tym problem - mialam na mysli dwa leki pochodzące od dwoch roznych producentów majacych inne nazwy ale oba zawierające ta sama substancje czynna czyli Misoprostol! 
> 
>  Mi sie nie wydaje dziwne,  ze majac dostep do lekow zaoferowalam ich nabycie innym dziewczynom! 
> ...


Uwierz mi klamczucho ze zle trafilas. Mam meza lekarza.  I gdyby jakieś inne leki mialy misop.to bym o tym wiedziala. A ty na sciemnianiu zarabiasz na nieszczesciu kobiet !!! Oszustko !#! Winny sie tlumacxy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwierz mi klamczucho ze zle trafilas. Mam meza lekarza.  I gdyby jakieś inne leki mialy misop.to bym o tym wiedziala. A ty na sciemnianiu zarabiasz na nieszczesciu kobiet !!! Oszustko !#! Winny sie tlumacxy


Kobieto, ale o co ci chodzi? Kto powiedział, że to są leki z Polski? Znasz wszystkie leki świata?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko potwierdzasz tezę o tym jak bardzo tu handlary mają ból doopy , w momencie gdy ktoś poleca womenki, albo ma jakieś lepsze leki. Arthrotec się nie sprzedaje, to trzeba kogoś oczernic ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto, ale o co ci chodzi? Kto powiedział, że to są leki z Polski? Znasz wszystkie leki świata?


To skad masz te leki? I jak je zdobywasz w takich hurtowych ilosciach??

----------


## Beti1980

> Uwierz mi klamczucho ze zle trafilas. Mam meza lekarza.  I gdyby jakieś inne leki mialy misop.to bym o tym wiedziala. A ty na sciemnianiu zarabiasz na nieszczesciu kobiet !!! Oszustko !#! Winny sie tlumacxy


JAK SIE TU WKLEJA ZDJECIA...!?  

P. S.  NIECH MAZ SIE LEPIEJ DOKSZTAŁCI BO CHYBA ZARAZIŁAŚ GO SWOJĄ IGNORANCJĄ!!!!! 

Ojj bedzie Ci wstyd za kilka minut!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> JAK SIE TU WKLEJA ZDJECIA...!?  
> 
> P. S.  NIECH MAZ SIE LEPIEJ DOKSZTAŁCI BO CHYBA ZARAZIŁAŚ GO SWOJĄ IGNORANCJĄ!!!!! 
> 
> Ojj bedzie Ci wstyd za kilka minut!


No wklej chętnie zobacze. Misop .z cipli w ang aptekach internetowych jest po 130 a nawet 160 funtow. A ty nagle masz ilosci hurtowe. Jeszcze jak się uprawdza. Powiedz skąd masz leki i skad hurtowa ilosc? Slucham ? Czy masz 1 paczke i bedziesz na 1 paczke oszukiwac ludzi ?? Oszustka i to jaka bezczelna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i ?? Czekam a spac mi sie chce

----------


## Beti1980

> No wklej chętnie zobacze. Misop .z cipli w ang aptekach internetowych jest po 130 a nawet 160 funtow. A ty nagle masz ilosci hurtowe. Jeszcze jak się uprawdza. Powiedz skąd masz leki i skad hurtowa ilosc? Slucham ? Czy masz 1 paczke i bedziesz na 1 paczke oszukiwac ludzi ?? Oszustka i to jaka bezczelna


A kim Ty jestes , ze mam sie TOBIE TŁUMACZYĆ..!?  Chyba cos Ci sie pomyliło - przeczytaj co i w jakim tonie piszesz do OBCEJ KOBIETY!  Trochę kultury!  

Kupiłam je za Twoje pieniążki,  że tak sie ekscytujesz ich ceną ??

Bezczelna to Ty jestes i w dodatku niekompetentna a robisz z siebie eksperta!  

Jak Twoim zdaniem można "na jednej paczce oszukiwać" skoro ja nie oferuję przesyłek..!?  

Osobiście dając komuś leki do ręki  oszukam go wręczając puste pudełko..!?  

Jeśli chodzi o "ilości hurtowe" to nie wiem co masz na myśli - dla mnie hurt to kilka tysiecy sztuk a nie kilka czy kilkanaście opakowań.. 

I dla Twojej wiadomości (zanim zaczniesz straszyć doniesieniem policji)  posiadanie 5 opakowań DOWOLNEGO LEKU jest u nas w pełni legalne nawet jesli nie jest to lek dopuszczony do obrotu przez polski NFZ i Inspektorat Farmaceutyczny. 
Zresztą zapytaj swojego męża  - skoro ma wykształcenie medyczne to musi wiedzieć takie rzeczy   :Smile:   Tak wiec mozesz juz pisac anonimowego maila "uprzejmie donoszę.. " 
Deklaracje celne tez posiadam i co Ty na to..!?  

Ale jestem oszustką bo...  Ty tak mówisz  :Big Grin:  
Dobre!!!  
A jak nie oszustką to najpewniej przemytniczką leków zza wschodniej (czy tam innej :P)  granicy. 

Zastanów się chwilę nad sobą...  Ja też nie znoszę nieuczciwości ale Tobie najwyraźniej chodzi o coś innego!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kim Ty jestes , ze mam sie TOBIE TŁUMACZYĆ..!?  Chyba cos Ci sie pomyliło - przeczytaj co i w jakim tonie piszesz do OBCEJ KOBIETY!  Trochę kultury!  
> 
> Kupiłam je za Twoje pieniążki,  że tak sie ekscytujesz ich ceną ??
> 
> Bezczelna to Ty jestes i w dodatku niekompetentna a robisz z siebie eksperta!  
> 
> Jak Twoim zdaniem można "na jednej paczce oszukiwać" skoro ja nie oferuję przesyłek..!?  
> 
> Osobiście dając komuś leki do ręki  oszukam go wręczając puste pudełko..!?  
> ...


Posiadanie pieciu opakowan owszem jest dozwolone, ale wprowadzenie ich do obrotu już nie. Możesz je posiadać na wlasny użytek. Nie zdziw  się, jak na tym odbiorze osobistym ktoś zamiast portfela wyciągnie kajdanki.

----------


## Beti1980

> No wklej chętnie zobacze. Misop .z cipli w ang aptekach internetowych jest po 130 a nawet 160 funtow. A ty nagle masz ilosci hurtowe. Jeszcze jak się uprawdza. Powiedz skąd masz leki i skad hurtowa ilosc? Slucham ? Czy masz 1 paczke i bedziesz na 1 paczke oszukiwac ludzi ?? Oszustka i to jaka bezczelna


A kim Ty jestes , ze mam sie TOBIE TŁUMACZYĆ..!?  Chyba cos Ci sie pomyliło - przeczytaj co i w jakim tonie piszesz do OBCEJ KOBIETY!  Trochę kultury!  

Kupiłam je za Twoje pieniążki,  że tak sie ekscytujesz ich ceną ??

Bezczelna to Ty jestes i w dodatku niekompetentna a robisz z siebie eksperta!  

Jak Twoim zdaniem można "na jednej paczce oszukiwać" skoro ja nie oferuję przesyłek..!?  

Osobiście dając komuś leki do ręki  oszukam go wręczając puste pudełko..!?  

Jeśli chodzi o "ilości hurtowe" to nie wiem co masz na myśli - dla mnie hurt to kilka tysiecy sztuk a nie kilka czy kilkanaście opakowań.. 

I dla Twojej wiadomości (zanim zaczniesz straszyć doniesieniem policji)  posiadanie 5 opakowań DOWOLNEGO LEKU jest u nas w pełni legalne nawet jesli nie jest to lek dopuszczony do obrotu przez polski NFZ i Inspektorat Farmaceutyczny. 
Zresztą zapytaj swojego męża  - skoro ma wykształcenie medyczne to musi wiedzieć takie rzeczy   :Smile:   Tak wiec mozesz juz pisac anonimowego maila "uprzejmie donoszę.. " 
Deklaracje celne tez posiadam i co Ty na to..!?  

Ale jestem oszustką bo...  Ty tak mówisz  :Big Grin:  
Dobre!!!  
A jak nie oszustką to najpewniej przemytniczką leków zza wschodniej (czy tam innej :P)  granicy. 

Zastanów się chwilę nad sobą...  Ja też nie znoszę nieuczciwości ale Tobie najwyraźniej chodzi o coś innego!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kim Ty jestes , ze mam sie TOBIE TŁUMACZYĆ..!?  Chyba cos Ci sie pomyliło - przeczytaj co i w jakim tonie piszesz do OBCEJ KOBIETY!  Trochę kultury!  
> 
> Kupiłam je za Twoje pieniążki,  że tak sie ekscytujesz ich ceną ??
> 
> Bezczelna to Ty jestes i w dodatku niekompetentna a robisz z siebie eksperta!  
> 
> Jak Twoim zdaniem można "na jednej paczce oszukiwać" skoro ja nie oferuję przesyłek..!?  
> 
> Osobiście dając komuś leki do ręki  oszukam go wręczając puste pudełko..!?  
> ...


Wiesz czemu krzyczysz ? Bo jestes oszustka ktora nie umie sie logicznie wytlumaczyc . Nie widze zadnych zdjec. Nie wiadomo skad masz te kilka czy kilkanascie opakowan . taki twoj zawod ? Skupujesz leki po swiecie i opychasz w Polsce?  Kobieto nie bede do ciebie pisac z szacunkiem bo ja oszustow nie szanuje. I jeszcze wzmianka ze moze załatwić inne leki... A moze ty z mafii jestes ? Szkoda ze ani zdj ani logicznego wyjasnienia nie otrzymalam . najwyrazniej nie wiesz jak mnie zbajerowac to zaczęłas wykrzyliwac dużymi literami. Dno . oszustka bezczelna i pyskata. Dno

----------


## Beti1980

Nie wiem jak wstawic zdjecia.  Pokazuje mi sie tylko opcja dodania fotki z zewnętrznego linka. 

Proszę o pomoc kogos kto wie jak to zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kim Ty jestes , ze mam sie TOBIE TŁUMACZYĆ..!?  Chyba cos Ci sie pomyliło - przeczytaj co i w jakim tonie piszesz do OBCEJ KOBIETY!  Trochę kultury!  
> 
> Kupiłam je za Twoje pieniążki,  że tak sie ekscytujesz ich ceną ??
> 
> Bezczelna to Ty jestes i w dodatku niekompetentna a robisz z siebie eksperta!  
> 
> Jak Twoim zdaniem można "na jednej paczce oszukiwać" skoro ja nie oferuję przesyłek..!?  
> 
> Osobiście dając komuś leki do ręki  oszukam go wręczając puste pudełko..!?  
> ...


Jest mnóstwo kobiet piszacych tutaj. Z anglii Holandii niemiec itp . jakby takie leki byly to by same je zalatwialy . chyba ze masz hurtownie w piwnicy . i drukujesz ang ulotki zeby zwykly polaczek nie wiedzial o co chodzi. Bezczelna oszustka. Brak mi slow na twoja arogancję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Forum dziala od kilku lat i nikt nigdy nie slyszal o takich lekach.  Wiec daruj sobie swoje witaminki za kilka stow. Zegnam .

----------


## Beti1980

Zalosne..  Czyli lepiej truć się jakimiś wynalazkami niż oryginalnymi lekami o takim przeznaczeniu bo kazdy,  od kogo mozna je nabyć to oszust.. 

Zdjecia kazdemu moge przesłać na maila albo jeszcze lepiej - pokazac osobiście !

----------


## Beti1980



----------


## Beti1980



----------


## Beti1980

> Forum dziala od kilku lat i nikt nigdy nie slyszal o takich lekach.  Wiec daruj sobie swoje witaminki za kilka stow. Zegnam .


No i patrz..  Udalo sie  :Smile:  
Oto właśnie są leki,  o ktorych na całym świecie nie słyszano i produkuje je w piwnicy  :Big Grin:  

Domyslam się , ze zaraz znow będzie z nimi cos nie tak ale cóż..  

JESTEM UCZCIWĄ OSOBĄ I KAŻDEMU KTO SZUKA POMOCY W ZDOBYCIU LEKOW NA TYM FORUM ŻYCZĘ TAKICH "WITAMINEK ZA KILKA STÓW "!

----------


## Beti1980

> Forum dziala od kilku lat i nikt nigdy nie slyszal o takich lekach.  Wiec daruj sobie swoje witaminki za kilka stow. Zegnam .


No i patrz..  Udalo sie  :Smile:  
Oto właśnie są leki,  o ktorych na całym świecie nie słyszano i produkuje je w piwnicy  :Big Grin:  

Domyslam się , ze zaraz znow będzie z nimi cos nie tak ale cóż..  

JESTEM UCZCIWĄ OSOBĄ I KAŻDEMU KTO SZUKA POMOCY W ZDOBYCIU LEKOW NA TYM FORUM ŻYCZĘ TAKICH "WITAMINEK ZA KILKA STÓW "!

----------


## Beti1980

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> [IMG][/IMG]


Nie badz smieszna !! Takie zdjecie kazdy moze sciagnac z google i dokleic literki .pograzasz się!  Ja chce z data godzina na kartce . z moim imieniem ( dominika ) i z widelcem . i chce zeby bylo widac odwrót blistrow.  Takiego zdjecia już z neta nie sciagniesz oszustko  :Wink:  jakies kpiny sobie robisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny, mam do odsprzedania ART 20 tab. mnie juz jest nie potrzebny.
proszę piszcie na adres ewikfik@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam z Ciebie niezły ubaw  :Big Grin:  

Jeszcze wczoraj nie bylo mowy o widelcu ale NIE MA PROBLEMU!!!  Pierwsze co zrobię po powrocie do domu to profesjonalna sesja fotograficzna ze sztućcami w roli głównej  :Smile:  

P. S.  Żal mi Cię..  Podobno takich leków w ogole nie ma - ponoc ja wymyśliłam sobie nazwy!  Nie tak pisałaś jeszcze kilka godzin temu...!?  Ze jest "tylko Arthrotec,  Cytotec i RU" i,  ze masz męża lekarza i gdyby jakikolwiek lek zawiweral te substancje czynne to bys o tym wiedziała.. 

Osoby czytające te posty same ocenią ktu tu się pogrążył - przede wszystkim brakiem kultury osobistej i wyzwiskami kierowanymi bezpodstawnie w stronę obcej osoby.  Brakiem elementarnej wiedzy na temat , w którym usilujesz występować jako ekspert również!  
Żona lekarza... Współczuję temu panu kimkolwiek w rzeczywistości jest.... Jeśli w ogóle istnieje. 

Prawda jest jedna - nawet na powyższych zdjęciach widać,  ze zostaly zrobione w warunkach domowych a nie ściągnięte z jakiejś internetowej apteki.  Zdjecia są mojego autorstwa.  
Tak na prawdę powinnam Cię olać ( nie karmic forumowego troll'a...) ale dla zasady osmiesze cie ostatecznie mega dedykacją z Twoim imieniem i WIDELCEM  :Big Grin:  

Oczekuj z niecierpliwością mojego powrotu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekam czekam ... Takiego zdjecia nie sciagniesz. Chyba ze jestes podstępna i od kogos takie zdjecie wyciagniesz. Oszustki tak juz maja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny kupie arthrotek,tylko od kogos uczciwego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny kupie arthrotek,tylko od kogos uczciwego


hej mam do odsprzedania ewikfik@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam i czytam jak próbuje ta dzidwczyna Cię oczernic tylko dlaczego?  Masz 100 procentowa pewność że to oszustwa?  Napewno nie pewnie jesteś handlara i posiadasz tylko artro i nie schodzi, wysłała Ci dziewczyna zdjęcie, dalej nie wierzysz heh będę czekać aż doda następne takie jak chcesz, na miejscu tej laski olalabym Cię trolu, ale ona ma więcej honoru, hymn a pozatym brawo za to że sprzedajesz ręka w rękę a nie jak niektóre oszustki tu tylko wysyłka hehe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytam i czytam jak próbuje ta dzidwczyna Cię oczernic tylko dlaczego?  Masz 100 procentowa pewność że to oszustwa?  Napewno nie pewnie jesteś handlara i posiadasz tylko artro i nie schodzi, wysłała Ci dziewczyna zdjęcie, dalej nie wierzysz heh będę czekać aż doda następne takie jak chcesz, na miejscu tej laski olalabym Cię trolu, ale ona ma więcej honoru, hymn a pozatym brawo za to że sprzedajesz ręka w rękę a nie jak niektóre oszustki tu tylko wysyłka hehe


I jeszcze idiotka robi sobie reklamę. ..masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haha bo 1 pierwsza która ja broni? Nie lubię jak ktoś kogoś oskarża bez dowodów, niby tak wszystko wiesz a akurat jestem dziewczyna, która kilkanascie postów wcześniej zjechałam dziewczynę która chciała usunąć w 11tyg,dziecko oraz ta która napisała, że nie żałuję że urodziła i ma 4letnie dziecko,  trujecie się Artro wasza sprawa a jak ktoś ma zestaw to odrazy oszust hmmm ,napisalas że mogła ściągnąć z neta foto, przed chwilą szukałam w google grafika i było identyczne jak wysłała tu, teraz już nie wiem co myśleć niech wyślę z tym widelcem wtedy będzie wiadomo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;145347]Haha bo 1 pierwsza która ja broni? Nie lubię jak ktoś kogoś oskarża bez dowodów, niby tak wszystko wiesz a akurat jestem dziewczyna, która kilkanascie postów wcześniej zjechałam dziewczynę która chciała usunąć w 11tyg,dziecko oraz ta która napisała, że nie żałuję że urodziła i ma 4letnie dziecko,  trujecie się Artro wasza sprawa a jak ktoś ma zestaw to odrazy oszust hmmm ,napisalas że mogła ściągnąć z neta foto, przed chwilą szukałam w google grafika i było identyczne jak wysłała tu, teraz już nie wiem co myśleć niech wyślę z tym widelcem wtedy będzie wiadomo[/QUOT

Mowie ze oszustka !!
Kazdy moze sciagnac zdjecie i dodac zielony napis w jakims programie graficznym . ... Smieszne . moze ma jakis jeden zestaw i teraz bedzie ludzi w ciula robic.... A twierdzi oszustka ze ma kilka zestawow zza granicy...i ze moze je sciagac na zyczenie...  Jeszcze wysyla falszywe zdjecia z google przerobio e. Takto wysyla zdj w nocy a teraz jak poprosilam z kartka widelcem itp to zniknela.... Nie badzcie naiwne !! Nie wierzcie oszustce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie może kogoś od kogo mogę kupić tabletki na pewniaka? polecanie jakąś stronkę? Nie chciałabym trafić na oszusta bo niestety studencka kieszeń na to nie pozwala. Mam 290zł na koncie i nie mogę się pomylić niestety :c

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej mam do odsprzedania ewikfik@wp.pl


 pisalam na @

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie może kogoś od kogo mogę kupić tabletki na pewniaka? polecanie jakąś stronkę? Nie chciałabym trafić na oszusta bo niestety studencka kieszeń na to nie pozwala. Mam 290zł na koncie i nie mogę się pomylić niestety :c


   Podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Studentko, jesli pewniak, to tylko -WHW - womenhelp.org. Tutaj to nie wiadomo, kto jest kim, tylko się inwektywami obrzucaja ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila.


o.gorska05@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Studentko, jesli pewniak, to tylko -WHW - womenhelp.org. Tutaj to nie wiadomo, kto jest kim, tylko się inwektywami obrzucaja ....


tyle że muszę mieć więcej kasy żeby tam zamówić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tyle że muszę mieć więcej kasy żeby tam zamówić


Możesz napisać o obniżenie. Mi znizyly do 45 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tyle że muszę mieć więcej kasy żeby tam zamówić


A co zrobisz, jak kupisz Arthrotek za 200 zł i nie podziała? Dalej będziesz w ciąży i bez kasy. A z zestawem masz przynajmniej pewność,że się uda.

----------


## Beti1980

> Haha bo 1 pierwsza która ja broni? Nie lubię jak ktoś kogoś oskarża bez dowodów, niby tak wszystko wiesz a akurat jestem dziewczyna, która kilkanascie postów wcześniej zjechałam dziewczynę która chciała usunąć w 11tyg,dziecko oraz ta która napisała, że nie żałuję że urodziła i ma 4letnie dziecko,  trujecie się Artro wasza sprawa a jak ktoś ma zestaw to odrazy oszust hmmm ,napisalas że mogła ściągnąć z neta foto, przed chwilą szukałam w google grafika i było identyczne jak wysłała tu, teraz już nie wiem co myśleć niech wyślę z tym widelcem wtedy będzie wiadomo






> Haha bo 1 pierwsza która ja broni? Nie lubię jak ktoś kogoś oskarża bez dowodów, niby tak wszystko wiesz a akurat jestem dziewczyna, która kilkanascie postów wcześniej zjechałam dziewczynę która chciała usunąć w 11tyg,dziecko oraz ta która napisała, że nie żałuję że urodziła i ma 4letnie dziecko,  trujecie się Artro wasza sprawa a jak ktoś ma zestaw to odrazy oszust hmmm ,napisalas że mogła ściągnąć z neta foto, przed chwilą szukałam w google grafika i było identyczne jak wysłała tu, teraz już nie wiem co myśleć niech wyślę z tym widelcem wtedy będzie wiadomo


Jest w google grafiki bo zeby dodac zdjecie na forum musialam je wrzucić na jakis ogólnodostępny serwer!  Inaczej sie tu nie da - sama sprawdz ! 

Jestem w szoku,  ze zrobiła sie tu na mnie taka nagonka!!!  

Kolejny raz podkreślam jak mam kogokolwiek oszukac OSOBIŚCIE!?  

Co do zdjecia "z widelcem" oczywiście dodam jak tylko wrócę do domu . Moze to dziwne,  ale nie noszę przy sobie lekow a juz na pewno nie mam w torebce widelca :P 

Zastanawiam sie caly czas dlaczego tak bardzo przeszkadza tej agresywnej osobie mój post..  

Cały czas czytam tylko "oszustka" ale na pytanie jak mozna oszukac kogokolwiek osobiscie nie otrzymałam odpowiedzi.  

Ostatni raz podkreślam - nie wysylam leków!!!!!!  

Wstawie jeszcze to zdjecie dla PANI DOMINIKI zony lekarza,  dla której wydanie 2 czy 3 tysiecy na leki to taki majątek i kończę tą przykrą polemikę.  Nie robię nic złego!  

To prawda,  ze napisalam o możliwości wprowadzenia innych leków.  
Np.  dla kilku osob sprowadzam leki na wirusowe zapalenie wątroby typu C i dzięki temu mają leki o wiele wiele taniej niz sprowadzając przez import docelowy!  
To coś złego ..!? Czy kogos tym krzywdzę?? 
Kazdy sam decyduje co i od kogo zakupi !!! 

P. S. Bardzo chętnie sie z Panią spotkam tylko Pani chyba nie specjalnie reflektuje.  
Zapraszam Panią !!! Moze nie mamy do siebie daleko,  kto wie..  Wtedy dowie sie Pani wszystkiego co Panią interesuje a leki obejrzy od gory do dołu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Cytotec 200 firmy Pfizer. 
Odbior osobisty w Warszawie. 
karmellowicz@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest w google grafiki bo zeby dodac zdjecie na forum musialam je wrzucić na jakis ogólnodostępny serwer!  Inaczej sie tu nie da - sama sprawdz ! 
> 
> Jestem w szoku,  ze zrobiła sie tu na mnie taka nagonka!!!  
> 
> Kolejny raz podkreślam jak mam kogokolwiek oszukac OSOBIŚCIE!?  
> 
> Co do zdjecia "z widelcem" oczywiście dodam jak tylko wrócę do domu . Moze to dziwne,  ale nie noszę przy sobie lekow a juz na pewno nie mam w torebce widelca :P 
> 
> Zastanawiam sie caly czas dlaczego tak bardzo przeszkadza tej agresywnej osobie mój post..  
> ...


Nigdzie sie nie wybieram  :Wink:  mnie nie nabierzesz moja droga. Chce zdjecie z lekami na kartce z data godzina moim imieniem dlugopisem napisane i widelcem . ulotke i oznaczenia na blistrach. Wiec nie czaruj oszustko tylko udowodnij !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz może jakieś silne leki przeciwbólowe?albo antybiotyki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak zrobic przelew bankowy na women help, 
prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak zrobic przelew bankowy na women help, 
> prosze o pomoc


A w czym masz dokładnie problem? Na maszwybor.net masz screeny jak zrobić ten przelew, krok po kroku, w różnych bankach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w czym masz dokładnie problem? Na maszwybor.net masz screeny jak zrobić ten przelew, krok po kroku, w różnych bankach.


 chciałam go zrobic z domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chciałam go zrobic z domu


No to ok, ale z czym konkretnie masz problem? Jaki bank?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to ok, ale z czym konkretnie masz problem? Jaki bank?


pekao24 w pekao

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodasz z zdjęcie z widelcem??  Wtedy wszyscy Ci uwierzą No obron się dziewczyno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pekao24 w pekao


Dalej nie napisalas z czym dokładnie masz problem  :Smile:  wybierasz przelew walutowy, podajesz dane do przelewu, w tytule przelewu nr konsultacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodasz z zdjęcie z widelcem??  Wtedy wszyscy Ci uwierzą No obron się dziewczyno


Dodam,  spokojnie.  Do 20-tej jestem w pracy.  Po powrocie od razu to zrobię  - też juz nie mogę się doczekać  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oki a jakie masz leki oprócz aborcyjne? Przeciwbólowe silne albo antybiotyki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oki a jakie masz leki oprócz aborcyjne? Przeciwbólowe silne albo antybiotyki?


Nie dotykam się do żadnych leków narkotycznych ani sterydów anabolicznych jesli takie masz na myśli  
pisząc "silne przeciwbólowe". Antybiotyk przepisze Ci kazdy lekarz w Polsce - tak będzie najbezpieczniej.  
Ja staram się sprowadzać leki,  których nie ma w naszym kraju i osoba ich potrzebujaca sama nie podoła ściągnięciu zza granicy.  
Odezwij sie do mnie na mail'a i wytłumacz czego konkretnie potrzebujesz.  Tu na forum jest niezdrowa atmosfera...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem co robic czy jeszcze raz kupic arthrotrc,


Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam,  spokojnie.  Do 20-tej jestem w pracy.  Po powrocie od razu to zrobię  - też juz nie mogę się doczekać


Co tam? Przetapiasz dopiero stal na ten widelec ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, ja nie wiem, czy coś jest nie tak, czy po prostu dalej się "oczyszczam". Od aborcji, mam nadzieje udanej minęło dwa/trzy dni. W sobotę wzięłam tabletki, były malutkie skrzepy jak piłeczki do ping ponga, skurcze nasilone bardziej i mniej. Noc prawie nieprzespana z powodu krwawień i w niedziele cały dzień już spokój, lekkie brudzenie od czasu do czasu, poniedziałek rano to samo, wydawało mi się okej (czekam na wizyte u ginekologa w tym tyg), a tu nagle wieczór, może z dwie godziny temu a tu bóle brzucha, znowu lekkie skurcze i leciutkie skrzepy. Nie mam gorączki, czuje się dobrze, nic się nie dzieje prócz tego. Czy może tak być, że jakieś opóźnienie mam? Albo rzeczywiście się dalej oczyszcza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia

Telefon - Chat - email Zaufania  dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.

tel. 586 915 915
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie może kogoś od kogo mogę kupić tabletki na pewniaka? polecanie jakąś stronkę? Nie chciałabym trafić na oszusta bo niestety studencka kieszeń na to nie pozwala. Mam 290zł na koncie i nie mogę się pomylić niestety :c



hej Studentko, znalazłaś coś albo czy odezwał sie ktoś do Ciebie ??  bo też potrzebuje " 'sprawdzonego' nie drogiego rozwiązania"

----------


## chineczka73

> Bez jaj.... Stowe za Arthrotec ? Bez żartów. .. Nikt nie zaryzykuje dla tak smiesznych pieniędzy.  Wiec nie licz ze ktos ci za taka kase sprzeda . a jeszcze jak jestes tak pyskata i wymagajaca to juz wogole . widac tu na forum ze pyskowac tylko umiesz.



ja kupiłam 20 sztuk ale jeszcze nie wiem czy się zdecyduję , jeśli nie to odsprzedam za tyle ile dałam (61zł) plus koszt wysyłki to dla mnie nie ma żadnego problemu, ja na tym nie chcę zarobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jakie leki przeciwbólowe mogę wziąć po Art? Jestem dość wytrzymała na ból ale to już jest meksyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jakie leki przeciwbólowe mogę wziąć po Art? Jestem dość wytrzymała na ból ale to już jest meksyk


Ketonal, wszystkie leki z ibuprofenem i paracetamolem, nie wolno tylko leków na bazie aspiryny, bo rozrzedza krew, i nospy, bo działa rozkurczowo, a Tobie zależy na skurczach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba niedoczekamy sie zdjęcia z widelcem, miałaś rację, sory,oszystka!!!!zerujaca na nieszczesciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostalo mi 8 tabletek. Mogę odsprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja kupiłam 20 sztuk ale jeszcze nie wiem czy się zdecyduję , jeśli nie to odsprzedam za tyle ile dałam (61zł) plus koszt wysyłki to dla mnie nie ma żadnego problemu, ja na tym nie chcę zarobic




Mogę prosi jakiś kontakt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba niedoczekamy sie zdjęcia z widelcem, miałaś rację, sory,oszystka!!!!zerujaca na nieszczesciu


Nie mowilam ? ... Dlatego was ostrzegam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostalo mi 8 tabletek. Mogę odsprzedac


     Ile za nie chcesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile za nie chcesz?


75 w tym koszt przesyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jakie leki przeciwbólowe mogę wziąć po Art? Jestem dość wytrzymała na ból ale to już jest meksyk


Ja tez jestem odporna na ból ale w piątek jak wzięłam art to po kilku godzinach po czwartej dawce była masakra, prawie mdlalam z bólu. Pojechałam do szpitala i okazało sie ze płód mi sie  macicy zaklinowal bo szyjka macicy za twarda i nie pomagała nawet nospa z ketonalem dozylnie. Ból ustąpił po kilku godzinach jak doszło do poronienia z pomocą Pani ginekolog która palcami pomogła wydostac sie płodowi. Wiedzialam ze bedzie ciezko ale nie wiedzialam ze aż tak. To był mój drugi raz. I pierwszy to był pikus w porownaniu do tego co mnie tym razem spotkało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej , ma ktoś na sprzedaż arthrotec ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer data ważności 2018

10 szt Cytotec 350 zł 

12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Kontakt : Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec. Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej , ma ktoś na sprzedaż arthrotec ??


   Podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zbytdobra1@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne marki Pfizer do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Tabletki fabrycznie zapakowane w blistry z długą data ważnosci oraz z numerem serii

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł



12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata. Kontakt 24h 7 dni w tyg.

Tel.  576.091.189

Nie odpowiadam na mejle i sms. Kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam dzis w banku zrobić przelew na women on Web jednak pracownica banku powiedziała ze kod swift jest błędny miała moze któraś podobna sytuacje ? Pozniej próbowałam sama zrobić ten przelew i nie wyskoczył mi żaden komunikat o błędnym kodzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam dzis w banku zrobić przelew na women on Web jednak pracownica banku powiedziała ze kod swift jest błędny miała moze któraś podobna sytuacje ? Pozniej próbowałam sama zrobić ten przelew i nie wyskoczył mi żaden komunikat o błędnym kodzie


Widocznie trafilas na niekompetentna babke  :Smile:  poszedł przelew?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej , ma ktoś na sprzedaż arthrotec ??


Hej ja zamawiałam swoje tabletki z tego numeru 576 340 913 bardzob fajny kontakt tabletki bprzyszły oryginalnie zapakowane miałam sprawdzenie zawartości czekaw do piątku i zaczynam stosowac pozdrawiam Kasia.

----------


## modniee

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne marki Pfizer do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Tabletki fabrycznie zapakowane w blistry z długą data ważnosci oraz z numerem serii
 Cena 169
785 619 818
Wysyłka pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości

----------


## modniee

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne marki Pfizer do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Tabletki fabrycznie zapakowane w blistry z długą data ważnosci oraz z numerem serii
 Cena 169
785 619 818
Wysyłka pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dzisiaj odebrałam Artho z apteki. Jutro mam zamiar przeprowadzić zabieg. Chcę sobie zaaplikować 4 dopochwowo i 8 do ust.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzisiaj odebrałam Artho z apteki. Jutro mam zamiar przeprowadzić zabieg. Chcę sobie zaaplikować 4 dopochwowo i 8 do ust.


Chyba nie osiem naraz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w którym tc jestes? napisz jak ci poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl



Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Poszukuję

Witam, czy posiadasz jeszcze tabletki na sprzedaż ? Jeżeli tak bardzo proszę o numer

----------


## Poszukuję

> Hej dziewczyny, ja jestem juz pa, nie bylo latwo, ale sie udalo. dzieki Wam dalam rade bo nie bylam z tym sama. 
> chcetnie tez pomoge jakiejs dziewczynie. mamn opakowanie tez do odsprzedania, mojemu facetowi udalo sie zalatwic dwa ale dzieki bogu juz nie musialam zrec tego paskudztwa. jestem z wami wszystkimi
> 
> honkakar@onet.pl
> piszcie jakbyście mialy jakies pytania, pomoge



hej, czy posiadasz jeszcze tabletki ? jeżeli tak jestem zainteresowana  :Smile:  
Podaj maila

----------


## Poszukuję

> jeju 16 tydz, chyba to juz za pozno na dzialanie tabletkami, ja bylam przerazona ze nie zadziala w 7 tyg. jak w ogole babka w aptece mogla podac Ci ze po "tabletce po" zazywajac dwie to dziala jak wczesno poronne!!
> masakra.
> 
> dziewczyny mam do odsprzedania jedno opak arth. mialam je jako zapasowe ale stety niestety juz nie potzrebuje
> laruz@onet.pl



Witam, czy posiadasz jeszcze arth. do odsprzedania ? 
Jeżeli tak bardzo proszę o informację 
jestem w 7 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy posiadasz jeszcze arth. do odsprzedania ? 
> Jeżeli tak bardzo proszę o informację 
> jestem w 7 tyg.


U mnie nadal aktualne. Zapraszam na maila 
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba nie osiem naraz ?


Nie. Dwie dawki po 4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w którym tc jestes? napisz jak ci poszło


Jestem gdzieś w 4 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy posiadasz jeszcze arth. do odsprzedania ? 
> Jeżeli tak bardzo proszę o informację 
> jestem w 7 tyg.


długo szukałam tabletek i w końcu udało mi się i dostałam art zapłaciłam 150zł mogę polecić 576-340-913

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. Dwie dawki po 4


Pamiętaj tylko, że w pochwie resztki tabletek mogą być widoczne kilka dni. To taka informacja, gdybyś musiała jechać np od razu do szpitala. Oczywiście tobie nic za aborcję nie grozi, mogą być tylko nieprzyjemne komentarze.

----------


## Poszukuję

> długo szukałam tabletek i w końcu udało mi się i dostałam art zapłaciłam 150zł mogę polecić 576-340-913


Dziewczyny, czy któraś z was również kupowała z tego "źródła" ?  (576-340-913), proszę o waszą pomoc 
ponieważ boję się że zamiast art. dostanę jakieś  "witaminy", a same dokładnie wiecie że czas wpływa na niekorzyść  :Frown:  
Pozdrawiam gorąco !

----------


## Poszukuję

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś z was również kupowała z tego "źródła" ?  (576-340-913), proszę o waszą pomoc 
> ponieważ boję się że zamiast art. dostanę jakieś  "witaminy", a same dokładnie wiecie że czas wpływa na niekorzyść  
> Pozdrawiam gorąco !


Dodam tylko,że zależy mi na jak najszybszym otrzymaniu tabletek, nie wchodzi w grę WOW ponieważ mieszkam w województwie zagrożonym więc podejrzewam że przesyłka nie doszłaby,poszukiwania w aptekach odpadają odwiedziłam już chyba wszystkie możliwe, zachodzę w głowę jakim cudem innym dziewczynom udało się je zdobyć bez recepty, której i tak praktycznie ,żaden lekarz i tak nie wypisze  :Frown:   Zaznaczam też że nie kupię tabletek za 500 zł bo uważam że taka cena jest śmieszna, więc typowym handlarom dziękuję bo wiadomo że ktoś chce tylko zarobić a ja otrzymam "coś" co na pewno nie pomoże 
Help !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam tylko,że zależy mi na jak najszybszym otrzymaniu tabletek, nie wchodzi w grę WOW ponieważ mieszkam w województwie zagrożonym więc podejrzewam że przesyłka nie doszłaby,poszukiwania w aptekach odpadają odwiedziłam już chyba wszystkie możliwe, zachodzę w głowę jakim cudem innym dziewczynom udało się je zdobyć bez recepty, której i tak praktycznie ,żaden lekarz i tak nie wypisze   Zaznaczam też że nie kupię tabletek za 500 zł bo uważam że taka cena jest śmieszna, więc typowym handlarom dziękuję bo wiadomo że ktoś chce tylko zarobić a ja otrzymam "coś" co na pewno nie pomoże 
> Help !


jeśli chcesz zamawiać od handlarzy, to tylko i wyłącznie z opcją sprawdzenia przed zapłaceniem, żadne tam "za pobraniem" a już na pewno nie wcześniejsza wpłata na konto, A jeśli od Womenek, to oprócz WOW jest jeszcze WHW - womenhelp.org. one mogą wysłać do każdego województwa przesyłkę, która nie podlega kontroli celnej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam tylko,że zależy mi na jak najszybszym otrzymaniu tabletek, nie wchodzi w grę WOW ponieważ mieszkam w województwie zagrożonym więc podejrzewam że przesyłka nie doszłaby,poszukiwania w aptekach odpadają odwiedziłam już chyba wszystkie możliwe, zachodzę w głowę jakim cudem innym dziewczynom udało się je zdobyć bez recepty, której i tak praktycznie ,żaden lekarz i tak nie wypisze   Zaznaczam też że nie kupię tabletek za 500 zł bo uważam że taka cena jest śmieszna, więc typowym handlarom dziękuję bo wiadomo że ktoś chce tylko zarobić a ja otrzymam "coś" co na pewno nie pomoże 
> Help !


   Witaj!!! Mogę Ci odsprzedać swoje tabletki - w obawie,że za pierwszym razem się nie uda zamówiłam 2 opakowania. Na szczęście się udało i to drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wysłałam kolegę do lekarza i powiedział, że pracuje na budowie i kiedyś już wziął arthrotec na te dolegliwości i mu pomógl. Zapłaciłam za lek 55 zł. Lepiej popytac wśród znajomych niż płacić handlarzom oraz nie mieć pewności co otrzymamy. Oczywiście też rozważałam taka opcje lecz udało się inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wysłałam kolegę do lekarza i powiedział, że pracuje na budowie i kiedyś już wziął arthrotec na te dolegliwości i mu pomógl. Zapłaciłam za lek 55 zł. Lepiej popytac wśród znajomych niż płacić handlarzom oraz nie mieć pewności co otrzymamy. Oczywiście też rozważałam taka opcje lecz udało się inaczej.


Dolegliwości w sensie ból kolan od ciężkiej pracy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam tylko,że zależy mi na jak najszybszym otrzymaniu tabletek, nie wchodzi w grę WOW ponieważ mieszkam w województwie zagrożonym więc podejrzewam że przesyłka nie doszłaby,poszukiwania w aptekach odpadają odwiedziłam już chyba wszystkie możliwe, zachodzę w głowę jakim cudem innym dziewczynom udało się je zdobyć bez recepty, której i tak praktycznie ,żaden lekarz i tak nie wypisze   Zaznaczam też że nie kupię tabletek za 500 zł bo uważam że taka cena jest śmieszna, więc typowym handlarom dziękuję bo wiadomo że ktoś chce tylko zarobić a ja otrzymam "coś" co na pewno nie pomoże 
> Help !


Organizacja women help women to prawie to samo co wow i z tego co wiem to wysyłają do wszystkich województw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam wziąć 4 pod język i po pół godziny wyrzucić rdzeń a resztę polknac,tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam wziąć 4 pod język i po pół godziny wyrzucić rdzeń a resztę polknac,tak?


Dokładnie tak. Pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś z was również kupowała z tego "źródła" ?  (576-340-913), proszę o waszą pomoc 
> ponieważ boję się że zamiast art. dostanę jakieś  "witaminy", a same dokładnie wiecie że czas wpływa na niekorzyść  
> Pozdrawiam gorąco !


Daj sobie spokoj...na innym forum dziewczyna pisala ze dostała pociete gazety... A ten ktos nadal sie reklamuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS oczywiście za pobraniem lub spotkać się osobiście 570 099 075 lizak18@onet.pl jestem z śląska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pół godziny trzymania pod językiem zrobiła się z tych tabletek taka papka, z której wygrzebałam 4 małe tabletki a resztę połknęłam. Dobrze zrobiłam? Czy ta papka z tabletek miała się wchłonąć pod językiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pół godziny trzymania pod językiem zrobiła się z tych tabletek taka papka, z której wygrzebałam 4 małe tabletki a resztę połknęłam. Dobrze zrobiłam? Czy ta papka z tabletek miała się wchłonąć pod językiem?


Dobrze :Smile:  po pół godziny trzymania papkę połknąć. Rdzenie wywalić. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki. To mój pierwszy i oby ostatni raz, stąd tyle pytań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 16:37 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę. Nic mnie nie boli, nie jest mi niedobrze, nie mam biegunki ale za to zobaczyłam krew na papierze. Mam nadzieję że się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 16:37 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę. Nic mnie nie boli, nie jest mi niedobrze, nie mam biegunki ale za to zobaczyłam krew na papierze. Mam nadzieję że się uda.


   Pisz na bieżąco co i jak. Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 16:37 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę. Nic mnie nie boli, nie jest mi niedobrze, nie mam biegunki ale za to zobaczyłam krew na papierze. Mam nadzieję że się uda.


I jak idzie? Zaraz druga dawka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak idzie? Zaraz druga dawka?


Druga dawka za godzinę. Mam ból brzucha jak przy miesiączce i lekkie rozwolnienie, na które wzięłam stoperan. Krew leci jakby mocniej. Jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Druga dawka za godzinę. Mam ból brzucha jak przy miesiączce i lekkie rozwolnienie, na które wzięłam stoperan. Krew leci jakby mocniej. Jestem dobrej myśli.


A no i wzięłam jednak pod język. W piątek pójdę do ginekologa sprawdzić czy wszystko wyszło. Powiem mu, że podejrzewam ciążę ale mam jakieś krwawienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A no i wzięłam jednak pod język. W piątek pójdę do ginekologa sprawdzić czy wszystko wyszło. Powiem mu, że podejrzewam ciążę ale mam jakieś krwawienia.


Arthrotec przyjmujesz co trzy godziny, więc jeśli pierwsza dawka była o 16.37, to druga wypada teraz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki. Ja przeczytałam, że co 4, ale wezmę teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki. Ja przeczytałam, że co 4, ale wezmę teraz


Co cztery godziny bierze się w przypadku zestawu od womenek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam kolejne 4 pod język a ból brzucha zaczyna sie robić nieznośny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Druga dawka połknięta. Z nią było gorzej, bo zaczęło mnie boleć pod językiem. Lecą ze mnie skrzepy, ale nie duże. Takie jak przy miesiączce. Oby się udało. Po kuracji zostanie mi 8 tabletek w razie czego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec odbior osobisty Poznań lub okolice (70km od Poznania)- zestaw 12 tabletek 150 zł  :Smile:  w razie pytań pomogę, bo sama jestem po  :Smile:  lub w ogóle w razie jakichkolwiek pytań- lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja kupiłam 20 sztuk ale jeszcze nie wiem czy się zdecyduję , jeśli nie to odsprzedam za tyle ile dałam (61zł) plus koszt wysyłki to dla mnie nie ma żadnego problemu, ja na tym nie chcę zarobic


 hejka odsprzedałaś już komuś te tabletki? jak nie to jestem chętna pisz:
o.gorska05@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Druga dawka połknięta. Z nią było gorzej, bo zaczęło mnie boleć pod językiem. Lecą ze mnie skrzepy, ale nie duże. Takie jak przy miesiączce. Oby się udało. Po kuracji zostanie mi 8 tabletek w razie czego.


Hejka nie chciałabyś mi jakoś odsprzedać tego co Ci tam zostanie? nie mogę znaleźć żadnego zaufanego źródła, a boje się że nie dojdzie z whw ani żadnej podobnej strony. Jak coś to pisz o.gorska05@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hejka nie chciałabyś mi jakoś odsprzedać tego co Ci tam zostanie? nie mogę znaleźć żadnego zaufanego źródła, a boje się że nie dojdzie z whw ani żadnej podobnej strony. Jak coś to pisz o.gorska05@gmail.com


No pewnie jeśli tylko nie będę musiała powtórzyć kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No pewnie jeśli tylko nie będę musiała powtórzyć kuracji.


oki, proszę daj znać jak Ci poszło? czy byłaś w okresie "wydalania" bardzo niedyspozycyjna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hejka nie chciałabyś mi jakoś odsprzedać tego co Ci tam zostanie? nie mogę znaleźć żadnego zaufanego źródła, a boje się że nie dojdzie z whw ani żadnej podobnej strony. Jak coś to pisz o.gorska05@gmail.com


   Nigdy nie masz 100% pewności,że trafisz na uczciwą osobę.Jedyne co daje Ci dużą pewność, to przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oki, proszę daj znać jak Ci poszło? czy byłaś w okresie "wydalania" bardzo niedyspozycyjna?


Jestem obecnie po drugiej dawce i jedyne co jest nie do wytrzymania to biegunka. Brzuch boli jak przy okresie, ale krwawienie jest bardziej obfite. Zaraz czas na ostatnią dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem obecnie po drugiej dawce i jedyne co jest nie do wytrzymania to biegunka. Brzuch boli jak przy okresie, ale krwawienie jest bardziej obfite. Zaraz czas na ostatnią dawkę.


no to nie pozostało mi nic jak życzyć ci powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy nie masz 100% pewności,że trafisz na uczciwą osobę.Jedyne co daje Ci dużą pewność, to przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


na co mam zawrócić uwagę sprawdzając przesyłke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to nie pozostało mi nic jak życzyć ci powodzenia


Dzięki. Wydaje mi się, ze to co miało wylecieć juz wyleciało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na co mam zawrócić uwagę sprawdzając przesyłke?


   Przede wszystkim zajrzyj do opakowania. Sprawdź czy w środku są tabletki w opisanych blistrach a nie pocięte gazety albo pocięte gazety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przede wszystkim zajrzyj do opakowania. Sprawdź czy w środku są tabletki w opisanych blistrach a nie pocięte gazety albo pocięte gazety.


   Miało być - a nie inny tabletki albo pocięte gazety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miało być - a nie inny tabletki albo pocięte gazety.


spoko a czy same tabletki maja jakieś numerki na sobie czy znaczki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia 

Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl


Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spoko a czy same tabletki maja jakieś numerki na sobie czy znaczki?


   Blistry są opisane, mają datę ważności i numer serii. Wystarczy,że wpiszesz nazwę leku w google a następie wejdziesz w grafikę i już będziesz wszystko wiedziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Blistry są opisane, mają datę ważności i numer serii. Wystarczy,że wpiszesz nazwę leku w google a następie wejdziesz w grafikę i już będziesz wszystko wiedziała.


wielkie dzięki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już po.
Po pierwszej dawce miałam krwawienie jak podczas okresu i lekki ból brzucha.
Po drugiej coś ze mnie wypadło do WC i dość głośno "chlusnęło" ale nie wiem co. Miałam skrzepy jak podczas okresu.
Po trzeciej w zasadzie nic się nie wydarzyło. Krwawienie jest jakby mniejsze. Mam nadzieję że się udało. Byłam/jestem w 5 tygodniu.
w piątek pójdę na betę, która w poniedziałek powtórzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do was pytanie jestem ponad trzydzieści godziny po zażyciu artro miałam dreszcze biegunkę i bule brzucha troszkę silniejsze niż przy miesiące wczoraj krwawiłam strasznie i bardzo dużo skrzepów ze mnie wyleciało dziś rano w jeszcze trochę plamiłam a teraz nic i czy tak powinno być i czy się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS przesyłka wysyłana za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty śląsk lizak18@onet.pl 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 8 tabletek ARTHROTEC. 535803580.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od WHW. Może być odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Wyślę w razie potrzeby zdjęcia a do tabletek dołączam instrukcje WHW. 350 zł karolinawhw@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny potrzebuje jakiejs kobietki ktora jet juz po i moglaby mi wytlumaczyc i pomoc , strasznie sie boje a jestem z tym sama , jesli znajdzie sie jakas pomocna duszyczka to niech napisze do mnie na maila numer tel kajak1985@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam do was pytanie jestem ponad trzydzieści godziny po zażyciu artro miałam dreszcze biegunkę i bule brzucha troszkę silniejsze niż przy miesiące wczoraj krwawiłam strasznie i bardzo dużo skrzepów ze mnie wyleciało dziś rano w jeszcze trochę plamiłam a teraz nic i czy tak powinno być i czy się udało


Zrób sobie betę i w poniedziałek powtórz. Koszt to jakieś 20 zł a przynajmniej będziesz miała pewność.

----------


## Poszukuję

> Ja wysłałam kolegę do lekarza i powiedział, że pracuje na budowie i kiedyś już wziął arthrotec na te dolegliwości i mu pomógl. Zapłaciłam za lek 55 zł. Lepiej popytac wśród znajomych niż płacić handlarzom oraz nie mieć pewności co otrzymamy. Oczywiście też rozważałam taka opcje lecz udało się inaczej.


Dzięki za pomoc  :Smile:

----------


## Poszukuję

> jeśli chcesz zamawiać od handlarzy, to tylko i wyłącznie z opcją sprawdzenia przed zapłaceniem, żadne tam "za pobraniem" a już na pewno nie wcześniejsza wpłata na konto, A jeśli od Womenek, to oprócz WOW jest jeszcze WHW - womenhelp.org. one mogą wysłać do każdego województwa przesyłkę, która nie podlega kontroli celnej.


Hej, dziękuję za pomoc  :Smile:  Również korzystałaś z WHW ? Zastanawiam się jak długo mogę czekać na przesyłkę podobno z WOW to czas nawet do ok 10 dni ciekawe jak jest w przypadku WHW. A jeżeli chodzi o przelew to ma być w PLN czy EUR ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, dziękuję za pomoc  Również korzystałaś z WHW ? Zastanawiam się jak długo mogę czekać na przesyłkę podobno z WOW to czas nawet do ok 10 dni ciekawe jak jest w przypadku WHW. A jeżeli chodzi o przelew to ma być w PLN czy EUR ?


Ja korzystalam z WOW, ale to było dawno i WHW nawet wtedy nie istniało. A zamawiasz paczkę rejestrowana czy nierejestrowana ? Do jakiego województwa? Średnio idą one 10-14 dni. Przelew możesz zrobić w dowolnej walucie, bank przewalutuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś z was również kupowała z tego "źródła" ?  (576-340-913), proszę o waszą pomoc 
> ponieważ boję się że zamiast art. dostanę jakieś  "witaminy", a same dokładnie wiecie że czas wpływa na niekorzyść  
> Pozdrawiam gorąco !


ja zamawiałam z tego numeru 576-340-913 paczka przyszła wczoraj ale kasy nie miałam i dopiero rano ją odebrałam otworzyłam na poczcie babka przy okienku dała mi nożyczki hhe wszystko się zgadzało podpisałam jakiś protokół że zawartość zgodna to było to sprawdzenie zawartości   zaczyna brać ja stosuję do pochwy wzięłam pierwszą dawkę puki co jest mi zimno mam dreszcze o delikatnie boli mnie brzuch zobaczymy co będzie dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam dzisiaj zestaw z WHW czy któraś z was również zamawiała i może jest już "po", jeżeli tak bardzo proszę o odpowiedz jak przebiegł domowy zabieg i czy się udało  :Smile:  Jak otrzymam swój na pewno opiszę jak to wyglądało u mnie, Pozdrawiam i ściskam wszystkie które również są jeszcze "przed" ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;145667]ja zamawiałam z tego numeru 576-340-913 paczka przyszła wczoraj ale kasy nie miałam i dopiero rano ją odebrałam otworzyłam na poczcie babka przy okienku dała mi nożyczki hhe wszystko się zgadzało podpisałam jakiś protokół że zawartość zgodna to było to sprawdzenie zawartości   zaczyna brać ja stosuję do pochwy wzięłam pierwszą dawkę puki co jest mi zimno mam dreszcze o delikatnie boli mnie brzuch zobaczymy co będzie dalej[/

Ja jednak postanowiłam zamówić zestaw z WHW, bo bardzo obawiałam się "witamin" zamiast art. No i dziewczyny tutaj polecały ta stronę, teraz tylko czekam na przesyłkę, trzymam kciuki za ciebie na pewno się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamawiałam z tego numeru 576-340-913 paczka przyszła wczoraj ale kasy nie miałam i dopiero rano ją odebrałam otworzyłam na poczcie babka przy okienku dała mi nożyczki hhe wszystko się zgadzało podpisałam jakiś protokół że zawartość zgodna to było to sprawdzenie zawartości   zaczyna brać ja stosuję do pochwy wzięłam pierwszą dawkę puki co jest mi zimno mam dreszcze o delikatnie boli mnie brzuch zobaczymy co będzie dalej


w którym tyg. jesteś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja korzystalam z WOW, ale to było dawno i WHW nawet wtedy nie istniało. A zamawiasz paczkę rejestrowana czy nierejestrowana ? Do jakiego województwa? Średnio idą one 10-14 dni. Przelew możesz zrobić w dowolnej walucie, bank przewalutuje.


Zamówiłam paczkę rejestrowaną normalnie podałam im adres, bo wolę dostać na miejscu nie chcę już chodzić na pocztę, piszą że ok 10 dni powinna przyjść oby nie było za późno ! Zazdroszczę że masz już to za sobą, i dziękuję bardzo mi pomogłaś  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam dzisiaj zestaw z WHW czy któraś z was również zamawiała i może jest już "po", jeżeli tak bardzo proszę o odpowiedz jak przebiegł domowy zabieg i czy się udało  Jak otrzymam swój na pewno opiszę jak to wyglądało u mnie, Pozdrawiam i ściskam wszystkie które również są jeszcze "przed" ;/


Dużo opisów znajdziesz na stronie maszwybor.net, ja też tam pisałam w trakcie swojej aborcji i bardzo mi pomogły, cały czas odpisywaly, tylko trzeba się zalogować, bo bez tego nie widać wszystkich wątków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam paczkę rejestrowaną normalnie podałam im adres, bo wolę dostać na miejscu nie chcę już chodzić na pocztę, piszą że ok 10 dni powinna przyjść oby nie było za późno ! Zazdroszczę że masz już to za sobą, i dziękuję bardzo mi pomogłaś


A do jakiego województwa zamowilas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A do jakiego województwa zamowilas?


Ehh okazało się że przelew nie został wysłany bo brakuje numeru rachunku bankowego, nie wiem jak dokonać przelewu bo jest podany tylko IBAN I SWIFT, będę próbować dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ehh okazało się że przelew nie został wysłany bo brakuje numeru rachunku bankowego, nie wiem jak dokonać przelewu bo jest podany tylko IBAN I SWIFT, będę próbować dalej


Iban to jest właśnie numer rachunku bankowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Iban to jest właśnie numer rachunku bankowego.


Dokładnie tak. Iban - International Bank Account Number. Międzynarodowy numer rachunku bankowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamawiałam z tego numeru 576-340-913 paczka przyszła wczoraj ale kasy nie miałam i dopiero rano ją odebrałam otworzyłam na poczcie babka przy okienku dała mi nożyczki hhe wszystko się zgadzało podpisałam jakiś protokół że zawartość zgodna to było to sprawdzenie zawartości   zaczyna brać ja stosuję do pochwy wzięłam pierwszą dawkę puki co jest mi zimno mam dreszcze o delikatnie boli mnie brzuch zobaczymy co będzie dalej


Jak sytuacja ???? 
Zastanawiam się czy nie zamówić tabletek z tego samego źródła z którego Ty zamawiałaś, daj znać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie tak. Iban - International Bank Account Number. Międzynarodowy numer rachunku bankowego.


Dzięki za podpowiedz, z WOW również napisali mi abym spróbowała raz jeszcze zrobić przelew dokładnie opisali jak mam to zrobić, są pomocni  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za podpowiedz, z WOW również napisali mi abym spróbowała raz jeszcze zrobić przelew dokładnie opisali jak mam to zrobić, są pomocni


na pewno się uda. Ja pamiętam , że jak wpisałam Iban i SWIFt to reszta mi się sama podstawiła, wystarczyło wpisać tytuł przelewu  i kwotę, a to w końcu zamawiasz z wow, czy whw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak sytuacja ???? 
> Zastanawiam się czy nie zamówić tabletek z tego samego źródła z którego Ty zamawiałaś, daj znać


jestem już po myślę  że się udał na początku miałam dreszcze raz mi było zimno raz gorąco bolał brzuch i kręgosłup i plamiłam tak jak by mi się okres zaczynał potem zaczęłam krwawic mocniej krew taka była ciemno czerwona i wylatywały skrzepy jak poszłam się załatwić wyleciało coś wielkości pingponga poleciała krew i od razu przestał boleć mnie brzuch teraz krwawię tak jak przy okresie myślę że się udało  muszę teraz zrobić badanie krwi albo USG ale to pewnie dopiero w poniedziałek po wizycie napisze co i jak ale czuję że się udało pozdrawiam was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny. Czy to prawda, ze arthrotec nie dziala na kobiety z plusowa grupa krwi? Slyszalam taka teorie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny. Czy to prawda, ze arthrotec nie dziala na kobiety z plusowa grupa krwi? Slyszalam taka teorie. Pozdrawiam


Haha, nie wiem, skąd wy bierzecie te herezje. Nie dawno ktoś o to samo pytał, tylko chyba o minusowa  grupę.... zapytałam wtedy, czy może jest teoria, że na rude  albo brunetki ??  :Wink:

----------


## karolinawhw

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od WHW. Może być odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Wyślę w razie potrzeby zdjęcia a do tabletek dołączam instrukcje WHW. 350 zł karolinawhw@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem już po myślę  że się udał na początku miałam dreszcze raz mi było zimno raz gorąco bolał brzuch i kręgosłup i plamiłam tak jak by mi się okres zaczynał potem zaczęłam krwawic mocniej krew taka była ciemno czerwona i wylatywały skrzepy jak poszłam się załatwić wyleciało coś wielkości pingponga poleciała krew i od razu przestał boleć mnie brzuch teraz krwawię tak jak przy okresie myślę że się udało  muszę teraz zrobić badanie krwi albo USG ale to pewnie dopiero w poniedziałek po wizycie napisze co i jak ale czuję że się udało pozdrawiam was


Ja tez jestem w podobnej sytuacji czekam na chłopaka i w piątek zaczynam brać tabletki jeśli tobie się udało to może mi też się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, ja nie wiem, czy coś jest nie tak, czy po prostu dalej się "oczyszczam". Od aborcji, mam nadzieje udanej minęło dwa/trzy dni. W sobotę wzięłam tabletki, były malutkie skrzepy jak piłeczki do ping ponga, skurcze nasilone bardziej i mniej. Noc prawie nieprzespana z powodu krwawień i w niedziele cały dzień już spokój, lekkie brudzenie od czasu do czasu, poniedziałek rano to samo, wydawało mi się okej (czekam na wizyte u ginekologa w tym tyg), a tu nagle wieczór, może z dwie godziny temu a tu bóle brzucha, znowu lekkie skurcze i leciutkie skrzepy. Nie mam gorączki, czuje się dobrze, nic się nie dzieje prócz tego. Czy może tak być, że jakieś opóźnienie mam? Albo rzeczywiście się dalej oczyszcza


Dalej się oczyszczasz, to normalne a krwawienie często tak ma że pojawia się z przerwami. Miałam podobnie i nawet pisałam do whw z pytaniem czy to dobrze - odpowiedzieli że jak najbardziej. A aktualnie po miesiącu od całej sprawy mam już normalną miesiączkę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny kiedy okres po poronieniu dzisiaj od poronienia jest 32 dzien i nic wczoraj juz robilam test ciazowy ale wyszedl negatywny jedynie co to troszke piersi mnie bola od strony pachy i u gory jak bym byla w ciazy to byl by to 5tydzien i czy moglby test pokazac wynik negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny kiedy okres po poronieniu dzisiaj od poronienia jest 32 dzien i nic wczoraj juz robilam test ciazowy ale wyszedl negatywny jedynie co to troszke piersi mnie bola od strony pachy i u gory jak bym byla w ciazy to byl by to 5tydzien i czy moglby test pokazac wynik negatywny


jaki piąty tydzień ? Chodzi o nową ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaki piąty tydzień ? Chodzi o nową ciążę?


O nowa nie ta co poronilam przez tabletki od poronienia jest 32dni i chyba juz powinnam dostac okresu ale nie mam robilam test i wyszedl negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie bo jest wiele teorii arthrotec doustnie czy dopochwowo dodam ze kuracje zaczynam w poniedzialek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O nowa nie ta co poronilam przez tabletki od poronienia jest 32dni i chyba juz powinnam dostac okresu ale nie mam robilam test i wyszedl negatywny


nie wiem jak ty to liczysz, bo w miesiąc po rzekomym poronieniu nie mogłabyś być w piątym tygodniu , co najmniej w ósmym, ale pies z tym, jeśli test negatywny to w ciąży nie jesteś raczej (chyba że test się myli) a na okres po aborcji trzeba czekać od 4-6 tygodni, czasem dłużej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec odbiór osobisty Wrocław: janusz.nowak75@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam pytanie bo jest wiele teorii arthrotec doustnie czy dopochwowo dodam ze kuracje zaczynam w poniedzialek


   Gdzie kupowałaś tabletki jeśli mogę wiedzieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam pytanie bo jest wiele teorii arthrotec doustnie czy dopochwowo dodam ze kuracje zaczynam w poniedzialek


"teorie" są dwie, albo dopochwowo, albo doustnie, 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut , wypluć rdzenie, dawkowanie co trzy godziny i cała filozofia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam - 190 już z przesyłką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem zainteresowany kupnem arthrotecu, odbiór osobisty w Łodzi janusz.nowak75@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowany kupnem arthrotecu, odbiór osobisty w Łodzi janusz.nowak75@wp.pl


   To w Łodzi czy we Wrocławiu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl



Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oba miasta mi odpowiadają, jestem w stanie się dostosować. Czekam z propozycjami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To w Łodzi czy we Wrocławiu?


Oba miasta mi odpowiadają, jestem w stanie się dostosować. Czekam z propozycjami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oba miasta mi odpowiadają, jestem w stanie się dostosować. Czekam z propozycjami


   Posiadam, ale mieszkam 70 km od Wrocławia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny kiedy okres po poronieniu dzisiaj od poronienia jest 32 dzien i nic wczoraj juz robilam test ciazowy ale wyszedl negatywny jedynie co to troszke piersi mnie bola od strony pachy i u gory jak bym byla w ciazy to byl by to 5tydzien i czy moglby test pokazac wynik negatywny


Poczekaj jeszcze kilka dni. U mnie okres pojawił się niecałe 5 tygodni po, ale to jest zależne od tygodnia ciąży którą poroniłaś - hcg musi spaść zanim okres się pojawi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam, ale mieszkam 70 km od Wrocławia.


Proszę odezwać się na mejla, jestem zainteresowany  janusz.nowak75@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę odezwać się na mejla, jestem zainteresowany  janusz.nowak75@wp.pl


   Napisałam do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam do Ciebie.


Podaj proszę maila ja napiszę, bo nie dostałem wiadomości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj proszę maila ja napiszę, bo nie dostałem wiadomości


    Może w Twoim mailem jest coś nie tak. Wole na forum nie podawać maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj proszę maila ja napiszę, bo nie dostałem wiadomości


  Napisałam raz jeszcze. Ja w wysłanych mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam raz jeszcze. Ja w wysłanych mam.


Otrzymałem i już odpisałem. Pewnie dochodzi z opóźnieniem.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki slask tylko odbior osobisty 519740905 prosze o kontakt potrzebuje pilnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W aptece po wielu probach wreszcie jakaś miła pani farmaceutka zgodzia się sorzedać bez recepty (4)apteka le pytał mąż wiedziałam że kobiecie napewno nie sprzedadzą mamy 12 letniego syna i nie planowaliśmy więcej a tu msz nie moge spać,jeść,pracować mam nadzieję że się uda 6 tydz..... jak sie uda i zostana mi tabletki chętnie oddam komuś za darmo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie tabletki slask tylko odbior osobisty 519740905 prosze o kontakt potrzebuje pilnie


Nikt sie nie zgodzi na odbior osobisty...kazdy sie boi. Za duze ryzyko. Ja na jestem ze slaska ale sie za bardzo boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt sie nie zgodzi na odbior osobisty...kazdy sie boi. Za duze ryzyko. Ja na jestem ze slaska ale sie za bardzo boje


Mnie udało się odebrać leki osobiście na śląsku. 5 tygodni temu dokładnie a dziś jestem już wolna i szczęśliwa  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt sie nie zgodzi na odbior osobisty...kazdy sie boi. Za duze ryzyko. Ja na jestem ze slaska ale sie za bardzo boje


A co to za różnica, czy odbiór osobisty, czy podawanie tutaj numeru telefonu albo maila. Dla policji to nie problem namierzyć po IP, albo po GPS. Tylko jak widać, nie bardzo im się chce...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co to za różnica, czy odbiór osobisty, czy podawanie tutaj numeru telefonu albo maila. Dla policji to nie problem namierzyć po IP, albo po GPS. Tylko jak widać, nie bardzo im się chce...


No duza ... Mam 1 paczke i sprzedajac ja komus nie chce miec na osobistym spotkaniu zalozonych kajdanek na rece...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No duza ... Mam 1 paczke i sprzedajac ja komus nie chce miec na osobistym spotkaniu zalozonych kajdanek na rece...


Właśnie o tym mówię. Nie ma znaczenia czy spotykasz się osobiście , czy dzwonisz i podajesz swojego maila, i dane nadawcy na paczce. Wszystko jest do ustalenia, tylko jak widać policji się nie chce ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie o tym mówię. Nie ma znaczenia czy spotykasz się osobiście , czy dzwonisz i podajesz swojego maila, i dane nadawcy na paczce. Wszystko jest do ustalenia, tylko jak widać policji się nie chce ...


" policji sie nie chce"... A to co, szkoda ci tego? Po co tu jestes zeby kupic sprzedac ? Czy po to zeby zyczyc wszystkim zeby wylapala ich policja ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja i tak myślę, że odbiór osobisty jest nawet bezpieczniejszy niż podanie komuś wszystkich danych. Jak ja kupowałam to nawet nie pytałam mojej sprzedawczyni o imię ani ona mnie... I to mi pasowało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja i tak myślę, że odbiór osobisty jest nawet bezpieczniejszy niż podanie komuś wszystkich danych. Jak ja kupowałam to nawet nie pytałam mojej sprzedawczyni o imię ani ona mnie... I to mi pasowało


Bzdura. A co będzie jak trafisz na prowokacje ? Policjantka też Cię nie będzie pytać o imię, ani Ci się przedstawiac, tylko Cię skuje i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja i tak myślę, że odbiór osobisty jest nawet bezpieczniejszy niż podanie komuś wszystkich danych. Jak ja kupowałam to nawet nie pytałam mojej sprzedawczyni o imię ani ona mnie... I to mi pasowało


A to porozumiewasz sie wtedy z druga osoba telepatycznie ?? Ona i tak ma twoj mail lub nr. Najpierw sie porozumiewasz i sama dostarczasz dowodów obciazajacych sie a potem na koniec spotykasz i maja cie jak na widelcu. Mam 1op chce je odsprzedać ale nawet jakby mi ktos dal tysiac zl to sie nie spotkam osobiście bo ja za 1p nie wybieram sie za kratki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdura. A co będzie jak trafisz na prowokacje ? Policjantka też Cię nie będzie pytać o imię, ani Ci się przedstawiac, tylko Cię skuje i tyle.


Jakoś nikt mnie nie skuł  :Wink:  Jak się boicie to po prostu tego nie róbcie, tylko wywalcie niepotrzebne opakowanie do śmieci, bo po co ryzykować w ogóle ze sprzedażą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to porozumiewasz sie wtedy z druga osoba telepatycznie ?? Ona i tak ma twoj mail lub nr. Najpierw sie porozumiewasz i sama dostarczasz dowodów obciazajacych sie a potem na koniec spotykasz i maja cie jak na widelcu. Mam 1op chce je odsprzedać ale nawet jakby mi ktos dal tysiac zl to sie nie spotkam osobiście bo ja za 1p nie wybieram sie za kratki


Zatem bądź uważna bo jak podasz adres to tym bardziej policja może zapukać do Twoich drzwi mając szereg dowodów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Zamawiał ktoś tabletki z women help women ? Jeżeli tak to czy udało się wszystko bez żadnych problemów?
Ewentualnie jestem zainteresowana kupnem tabletek Art w Krk , proszę o propozycje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> Zamawiał ktoś tabletki z women help women ? Jeżeli tak to czy udało się wszystko bez żadnych problemów?
> Ewentualnie jestem zainteresowana kupnem tabletek Art w Krk , proszę o propozycje


Ja zamawiałam. Zestaw dotarł po 10 dniach i wszystko bez problemów się udało. Paczka najdłużej oczekiwała w urzędzie w Warszawie (prawie tydzień)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawialam z WHW nierejestrowana, bo mieszkam w podkarpackim. Przyszła w sześć dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak dawno zamawiałyście? I rzeczywiście zadziałały?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja 5 tygodni temu. Zadziałały co potwierdziłam badaniami a teraz już jest normalny okres miesiąc "po"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi ! 

Jeszcze dwa małe pytanka: jaką kwotę wpłaciłaś i w którym tygodniu ciąży wzięłaś tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak dawno zamawiałyście? I rzeczywiście zadziałały?


Ja dwa tygodnie temu miałam akcje. Na pewno się udało, bo widziałam zarodek, to był 10 tc. A wcześniej dwa razy nie ruszyło Arthrotekiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi ! 
> 
> Jeszcze dwa małe pytanka: jaką kwotę wpłaciłaś i w którym tygodniu ciąży wzięłaś tabletki ?


75 euro. To był 7 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogólnie to polecam zamawiać na WHW. Może i czas oczekiwania nieco dłuższy niż przy kupowaniu od kogoś, ale i tak zestaw zdąży dotrzeć zanim zrobi się za późno. WHW odpowiada na wszystkie pytania bardzo szybko, wysyła potrzebne instrukcje i interesuje się tym co się z nami dzieje przed, w trakcie i po... Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona że skorzystałam właśnie z ich pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo jeszcze raz za wszystkie odpowiedzi ! Jestem w 4 tygodniu i prawdopodobnie zdecyduję się na WHW. Zastanawiałam się czy będzie problem z przesyłką ponieważ na WOW przestrzegali przed tym aby nie zamawiać do konkretnych województw i stąd pojawiły się moje wątpliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję bardzo jeszcze raz za wszystkie odpowiedzi ! Jestem w 4 tygodniu i prawdopodobnie zdecyduję się na WHW. Zastanawiałam się czy będzie problem z przesyłką ponieważ na WOW przestrzegali przed tym aby nie zamawiać do konkretnych województw i stąd pojawiły się moje wątpliwości


Jeśli mieszkasz w niebezpiecznym województwie, popros o przesyłkę nierejestrowana, i nie będzie problemu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec w Łodzi lub we Wrocławiu. Pilne. Czekam na propozycje
Janusz.nowak75@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję bardzo jeszcze raz za wszystkie odpowiedzi ! Jestem w 4 tygodniu i prawdopodobnie zdecyduję się na WHW. Zastanawiałam się czy będzie problem z przesyłką ponieważ na WOW przestrzegali przed tym aby nie zamawiać do konkretnych województw i stąd pojawiły się moje wątpliwości


Zamawiaj prędko na WHW, może wyślą Ci przesyłkę jeszcze dziś i w przyszłym tygodniu już dostaniesz, a im szybciej tym lepiej. 4 tydzień to wcześnie więc wszystko powinno się udać. Możesz zamówić na urząd w innym województwie i podjechać jeśli w Twoim UC sprawdza przesyłki. Powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiaj prędko na WHW, może wyślą Ci przesyłkę jeszcze dziś i w przyszłym tygodniu już dostaniesz, a im szybciej tym lepiej. 4 tydzień to wcześnie więc wszystko powinno się udać. Możesz zamówić na urząd w innym województwie i podjechać jeśli w Twoim UC sprawdza przesyłki. Powodzenia


Nie mieszaj dxiewczynie w głowie. Przesyłek nierestrowanych nie sprawdza UC, więc może zamówić gdziekolwiek. Ja też mieszkam w niebezpiecznym i WOw nie chciało mi do mojego wysłać, a WHW wyslalo bez problemu i dostałam do skrzynki jak zwykły list, bez żadnej kontroli celnej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mieszaj dxiewczynie w głowie. Przesyłek nierestrowanych nie sprawdza UC, więc może zamówić gdziekolwiek. Ja też mieszkam w niebezpiecznym i WOw nie chciało mi do mojego wysłać, a WHW wyslalo bez problemu i dostałam do skrzynki jak zwykły list, bez żadnej kontroli celnej.


Tylko że z przesyłkami nierejestrowanymi bywa tak, że mogą nie dotrzeć wcale i miałam tak już ze zwykłymi listami. Ja bym się bała ryzykować aż tak, ale to już każdego jego własna wola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w jaki sposób mogę wybrać przesyłkę nierejestrowaną? Czy to zawiera się w formularzu czy muszę wysłać emaila z prośbą ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w jaki sposób mogę wybrać przesyłkę nierejestrowaną? Czy to zawiera się w formularzu czy muszę wysłać emaila z prośbą ?


Wyślij maila z prośbą osobno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okej dziewczyny jeszcze jedno pytanie : czy mogę wysłać darowiznę w złotówkach ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie tabletki slask tylko odbior osobisty 519740905 prosze o kontakt potrzebuje pilnie


Prosze o kontakt .ja mam .
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Okej dziewczyny jeszcze jedno pytanie : czy mogę wysłać darowiznę w złotówkach ?


Jak zrobisz przelew przez internet to automatycznie przeliczy na PLN

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na pewno się uda. Ja pamiętam , że jak wpisałam Iban i SWIFt to reszta mi się sama podstawiła, wystarczyło wpisać tytuł przelewu  i kwotę, a to w końcu zamawiasz z wow, czy whw?


Jednak z WOW zamówiłam, a w którym tyg byłaś ? Ja boje się że zanim dojdą to będę już w 9  :Frown:  Bo obecnie jestem w 7 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jednak z WOW zamówiłam, a w którym tyg byłaś ? Ja boje się że zanim dojdą to będę już w 9  Bo obecnie jestem w 7 tyg


Ja swoją akcję robiłam w 14 tc. A zamawiasz na pewno do bezpiecznego województwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja swoją akcję robiłam w 14 tc. A zamawiasz na pewno do bezpiecznego województwa?


podlaskie więc chyba bezpieczne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> podlaskie więc chyba bezpieczne ?


Podlaskie bezpieczne, więc czekamy na paczkę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podlaskie bezpieczne, więc czekamy na paczkę


Ty również ? Podlaskie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty również ? Podlaskie ?


Nie wiem kogo pytasz, bo tu nas chyba kilka pisze, ja swoją paczkę zamawialam dawno, kiedy dolnośląskie było jeszcze bezpieczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak szybko odpisują na maile w WHW? Czekam już ponad godzinę a nie dostałam odpowiedzi na dość ważne pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W aptece po wielu probach wreszcie jakaś miła pani farmaceutka zgodzia się sorzedać bez recepty (4)apteka le pytał mąż wiedziałam że kobiecie napewno nie sprzedadzą mamy 12 letniego syna i nie planowaliśmy więcej a tu msz nie moge spać,jeść,pracować mam nadzieję że się uda 6 tydz..... jak sie uda i zostana mi tabletki chętnie oddam komuś za darmo


Jeśli zostaną Ci tabletki to od Ciebie odkupie, pisz: o.gorska05@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to porozumiewasz sie wtedy z druga osoba telepatycznie ?? Ona i tak ma twoj mail lub nr. Najpierw sie porozumiewasz i sama dostarczasz dowodów obciazajacych sie a potem na koniec spotykasz i maja cie jak na widelcu. Mam 1op chce je odsprzedać ale nawet jakby mi ktos dal tysiac zl to sie nie spotkam osobiście bo ja za 1p nie wybieram sie za kratki


Masz opakowanie do odsprzedania? pisz : o.gorska05@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak szybko odpisują na maile w WHW? Czekam już ponad godzinę a nie dostałam odpowiedzi na dość ważne pytanie



Ja zamówiłam z WOW  bardzo sprawnie odpisują

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam z WOW  bardzo sprawnie odpisują


Mi odpisywaly w tym samym dniu zawsze. Weź pod uwagę, że one obsługują kobiety z całego świata. Mają na pewno robotę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi odpisywaly w tym samym dniu zawsze. Weź pod uwagę, że one obsługują kobiety z całego świata. Mają na pewno robotę.



Myślicie że zrobię to zestawem z WOW w 9 tyg to podziała ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak szybko odpisują na maile w WHW? Czekam już ponad godzinę a nie dostałam odpowiedzi na dość ważne pytanie


Tego samego dnia. Czasami 10 minut, czasami 2 godziny. Poczekaj spokojnie na odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślicie że zrobię to zestawem z WOW w 9 tyg to podziała ?


Podziała. Wszystko zresztą masz napisane u nich w informacjach. Im później tym tylko większe jest ryzyko komplikacji, ale tabletki wciąż są skuteczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślicie że zrobię to zestawem z WOW w 9 tyg to podziała ?


pewnie że podziała, na maszwybor nawet w 12-14 , a nawet w 15 tygodniu widziałam, ze robiły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślicie że zrobię to zestawem z WOW w 9 tyg to podziała ?


dokładnie tak. nawet na stronie WOW , w dziale z pytaniami masz napisane, że spokojnie możesz robić aborcję do 12 tc, a i później się udaje, tylko nieznacznie rośnie ryzyko komplikacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie tak. nawet na stronie WOW , w dziale z pytaniami masz napisane, że spokojnie możesz robić aborcję do 12 tc, a i później się udaje, tylko nieznacznie rośnie ryzyko komplikacji


Jak dobrze że jest to forum i możliwość wspierania się  :Smile:  Mam nadzieję, że się uda na pewno opiszę całą sytuację jak już bede miała przesyłkę na WOW piszą że najlepiej do 9 tygodnia chyba ze zle zrozumiałam coś bo pozniej wła,snie większe komplikacje chociaż dziewczyny robiły i w 10-11 tg i nie miały żadnych komplikacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dobrze że jest to forum i możliwość wspierania się  Mam nadzieję, że się uda na pewno opiszę całą sytuację jak już bede miała przesyłkę na WOW piszą że najlepiej do 9 tygodnia chyba ze zle zrozumiałam coś bo pozniej wła,snie większe komplikacje chociaż dziewczyny robiły i w 10-11 tg i nie miały żadnych komplikacji


h t t p s://w w w .womenonweb.org/pl/page/528/in-collection/6902/how-many-weeks-into-your-pregnancy-can-you-do-a-medical-abortion

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest możliwość ze Beda bez rdzenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest możliwość ze Beda bez rdzenia?


Co będzie bez rdzenia??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co będzie bez rdzenia??


Te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Te tabletki


Ale które ? ??? Od handlarza, od womenek, z apteki ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale które ? ??? Od handlarza, od womenek, z apteki ????


Od handlarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od handlarza


Od handlarza to tylko Cytotec może nie mieć rdzenia. Arthrotec ma . Zanim odbierzesz paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, warto przejrzeć sobie w Grafice Google, jak wwygladaja poszczególne tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie nie zamawiajcie od tej pani to oszuyka mogę pokazać zdjęcie jak przyszły tabletki i jak wyglądały. Adres tej pani ogłasza się tutaj  beata.beti40@interia.pl UWAŻAJCIE!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim razie nie zamawiajcie od tej pani to oszuyka mogę pokazać zdjęcie jak przyszły tabletki i jak wyglądały. Adres tej pani ogłasza się tutaj  beata.beti40@interia.pl UWAŻAJCIE!!!!


No to wrzuc zdjęcie, niech będzie ostrzeżeniem.  Już była tu niedawno jedna cwaniara, co najpierw wrzucala zdjęcia znalezione w Google, a potem, jak miała wrzucić z widelcem, żeby był dowod , że je ma naprawdę, to nagle się ulotnila jak kamfora...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to wrzuc zdjęcie, niech będzie ostrzeżeniem.  Już była tu niedawno jedna cwaniara, co najpierw wrzucala zdjęcia znalezione w Google, a potem, jak miała wrzucić z widelcem, żeby był dowod , że je ma naprawdę, to nagle się ulotnila jak kamfora...


W sumie ta od widelca też była Beti.  :Smile: .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ruchajcie się po kontach z byle jakim obszczymurem to nie będziecie musiały zabijać dzieci.Pożałowania godne...cenzura...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ruchajcie się po kontach z byle jakim obszczymurem to nie będziecie musiały zabijać dzieci.Pożałowania godne...cenzura...


a o jakie KONTA chodzi ? w jakim banku ? i jak to jest "ruchać się po kontach" ? trzeba wejść do bankomatu, czy jak? a może z użyciem karty kredytowej ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny lubią być bzykane w cipki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie że lubią.Ale dla Was zabijanie nienarodzonego dziecka to normalka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem jak ty to liczysz, bo w miesiąc po rzekomym poronieniu nie mogłabyś być w piątym tygodniu , co najmniej w ósmym, ale pies z tym, jeśli test negatywny to w ciąży nie jesteś raczej (chyba że test się myli) a na okres po aborcji trzeba czekać od 4-6 tygodni, czasem dłużej.


To ja niewiem jak ty to liczysz ze tobie wychodzi 8 tydzien ciazy skoro od dnia mojego poronienia jest 32dni czyli miesiac anie dwa miesiace w drugim miesiacu bylby 8tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie że lubią.Ale dla Was zabijanie nienarodzonego dziecka to normalka ?


   A dla Ciebie pieprzenie takich głupot to normalka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dla Ciebie pieprzenie takich głupot to normalka?


Nie rozmydlaj tematu.Sprawe trzeba nazwać po imieniu.Boisz się tego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sumie ta od widelca też była Beti. .


    Ta od widelca to było mistrzostwo świata. A jaka wyszczekana była!!! Myślała,że wszyscy są głupi tylko ona jedna mądra. Ludzka bezczelność absolutnie żadnych granic nie zna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozmydlaj tematu.Sprawe trzeba nazwać po imieniu.Boisz się tego?


    Nie boje. Ja nie boje się niczego :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie boje. Ja nie boje się niczego


Odpowiednie instytucje zweryfikują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziecko poczete do 12 tyg to tak naprawde nie dziecko tylko zarodek. Wiec skończcie te pier... Kazdy ma prawo do wyboru ! Lepiej zostawic na smieciach ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziecko poczete do 12 tyg to tak naprawde nie dziecko tylko zarodek. Wiec skończcie te pier... Kazdy ma prawo do wyboru ! Lepiej zostawic na smieciach ?


Ja myślę, że po prostu nie warto karmić trolla i będzie spokój.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziecko poczete do 12 tyg to tak naprawde nie dziecko tylko zarodek. Wiec skończcie te pier... Kazdy ma prawo do wyboru ! Lepiej zostawic na smieciach ?


Naprawdę jesteś taka głupia czy lubisz się sama oszukiwać ? Dziecka urodzonego normalnie w 9 miesiącu bez tych 12 tygodni by nie było.Takie to trudne ?W 8 tygodniu już jest tętno.Skoro jest tętno to jest życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie zaszłam w ciążę z obszczymurem tylko z wieloletnim partnerem, a decyzja do aborcji była bardziej moja niż jego. Stwierdził, że też nie jest gotowy na dziecko, ale jak zdecyduję się urodzić to wychowamy razem. 
Pieprzenie o "byle jakich obszczymurach" wsadź sobie w dupę, a jeśli nie jesteś w stanie adoptować jakiegoś biednego dziecka, które zamiast aborcji trafiłoby do domu dziecka, wypadałoby żebyś zamknęła mordę, bo takie gadanie nic ci nie da. Każdego obchodzi zarodek do momentu kiedy się nie urodzi a potem radź se babo sama. Mogłaś nóg nie rozkładać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naprawdę jesteś taka głupia czy lubisz się sama oszukiwać ? Dziecka urodzonego normalnie w 9 miesiącu bez tych 12 tygodni by nie było.Takie to trudne ?W 8 tygodniu już jest tętno.Skoro jest tętno to jest życie.


Skoro jest tętno to jest życie niech sobie żyje poza moim organizmem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie zaszłam w ciążę z obszczymurem tylko z wieloletnim partnerem, a decyzja do aborcji była bardziej moja niż jego. Stwierdził, że też nie jest gotowy na dziecko, ale jak zdecyduję się urodzić to wychowamy razem. 
> Pieprzenie o "byle jakich obszczymurach" wsadź sobie w dupę, a jeśli nie jesteś w stanie adoptować jakiegoś biednego dziecka, które zamiast aborcji trafiłoby do domu dziecka, wypadałoby żebyś zamknęła mordę, bo takie gadanie nic ci nie da. Każdego obchodzi zarodek do momentu kiedy się nie urodzi a potem radź se babo sama. Mogłaś nóg nie rozkładać.


I jak patrzysz w lustro to kogo widzisz ?Człowieka? Bo ja myślę że nawet nie zarodek człowieka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak patrzysz w lustro to kogo widzisz ?Człowieka? Bo ja myślę że nawet nie zarodek człowieka...


Widzę dwudziestoparoletnią szczęśliwą kobietę, która może bez przeszkód realizować swoje plany na życie, gdzie nie ma miejsca na dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro jest tętno to jest życie niech sobie żyje poza moim organizmem.



Pewnie te życie chciało by żyć poza Twoim organizmem...ale po 9 miesiącach.Co Wam pozostało biedne istotki.Ruchać się i żreć tabletki na poronienie.Piękny sposób na życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie te życie chciało by żyć poza Twoim organizmem...ale po 9 miesiącach.Co Wam pozostało biedne istotki.Ruchać się i żreć tabletki na poronienie.Piękny sposób na życie.


W przepełnionym domu dziecka. 
Piękne życie. 

Dziękuję za radę, idę się ruchać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W przepełnionym domu dziecka. 
> Piękne życie. 
> 
> Dziękuję za radę, idę się ruchać. Pozdrawiam.


Idź idź.Nawet biegnij.Tyle Ci pozostało.Nie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpowiednie instytucje zweryfikują.


    Szkoda,że nie widzisz jak mi się kolana ze strachu trzęsą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idź idź.Nawet biegnij.Tyle Ci pozostało.Nie pozdrawiam.


a co ? ból doopy masz, że ktoś planuje swoje życie tak jak chce, a ty pewnie dzieciakami obwieszona, a mąż pije i bije ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szkoda, że na tym forum dla maDek nie powiedzieli jej, że można mieć do 5 opakowań leków na własny użytek. Nawet tych nielegalnych w kraju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co ? ból doopy masz, że ktoś planuje swoje życie tak jak chce, a ty pewnie dzieciakami obwieszona, a mąż pije i bije ?


Hahaha albo siedzi u kochanki, bo ma dość poświęcającej się wyłącznie dziecku zaniedbanej matki polki, z dojami zamiast piersi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co ? ból doopy masz, że ktoś planuje swoje życie tak jak chce, a ty pewnie dzieciakami obwieszona, a mąż pije i bije ?


Akurat Cię wyobraźnia oszukała co do mnie i mojej rodziny.Przeciwnie jestem szczęśliwa jak patrzę na dwójkę swoich szkrabów w wieku przedszkolnym i szkolnym.Do męża też nie mam większych zastrzeżeń.Za to Ty musiałaś przeżyć bądź przeżywasz to co napisałaś.Scenariusz nie bez powodu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat Cię wyobraźnia oszukała co do mnie i mojej rodziny.Przeciwnie jestem szczęśliwa jak patrzę na dwójkę swoich szkrabów w wieku przedszkolnym i szkolnym.Do męża też nie mam większych zastrzeżeń.Za to Ty musiałaś przeżyć bądź przeżywasz to co napisałaś.Scenariusz nie bez powodu...


widzisz, ja też mam dwa większe szkraby w wieku szkolnym....i jedną aborcję za sobą   :Smile:  i też jestem szczęśliwa, i nie wpierniczam się do Twoich majtek, nie mówię Ci co masz robić ze sobą prawda ? i tym się różnimy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny kilka dni temu zrobiłam sb kuracje arthrotecem i zostało mi 7 tabletek a lekko krwawie do dzis tak jak pod koniec miesiączki. warto zażyć te pozostałe 7 żeby sie jakoś lepiej oczyścic? nie wiem czy kuracja sie powiodła bo coś ze mnie wypadło do wc a równie dobrze mógl być to jakiś skrzep

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny kilka dni temu zrobiłam sb kuracje arthrotecem i zostało mi 7 tabletek a lekko krwawie do dzis tak jak pod koniec miesiączki. warto zażyć te pozostałe 7 żeby sie jakoś lepiej oczyścic? nie wiem czy kuracja sie powiodła bo coś ze mnie wypadło do wc a równie dobrze mógl być to jakiś skrzep


to sprawdź najpierw czy  sie udało, zbadaj się . Jeden skrzep to za mało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to sprawdź najpierw czy  sie udało, zbadaj się . Jeden skrzep to za mało



nie no skrzepów było dużo, trochę wiecej niż przy miesiączce a to co wpadło do wc po prostu było jakieś wieksze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hahaha albo siedzi u kochanki, bo ma dość poświęcającej się wyłącznie dziecku zaniedbanej matki polki, z dojami zamiast piersi.


Dokładnie popieram myśli że dzieci narobiła i z 500+ żyje to każdy tak chce ja mam 27 lat od 5 lat stałego partnera i nawet o dziecku nie rozmawiamy spełniamy się zawodowo podróżujemy zwiedzamy świat a na dziecko jeszcze przyjdzie czas a to że wpadliśmy najlepszym się zdarza ale wcale nie oznaczało to że musiałam urodzić kupiłam tabletki wzięłam  i w tej chwili zostało tylko krwawienie zwykły okres i jestem z tego powodu szczęśliwa!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny kilka dni temu zrobiłam sb kuracje arthrotecem i zostało mi 7 tabletek a lekko krwawie do dzis tak jak pod koniec miesiączki. warto zażyć te pozostałe 7 żeby sie jakoś lepiej oczyścic? nie wiem czy kuracja sie powiodła bo coś ze mnie wypadło do wc a równie dobrze mógl być to jakiś skrzep


     Najpierw się upewnij czy się udało, bo jak nie, to 7 tabletek i tak nic Ci nie pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie popieram myśli że dzieci narobiła i z 500+ żyje to każdy tak chce ja mam 27 lat od 5 lat stałego partnera i nawet o dziecku nie rozmawiamy spełniamy się zawodowo podróżujemy zwiedzamy świat a na dziecko jeszcze przyjdzie czas a to że wpadliśmy najlepszym się zdarza ale wcale nie oznaczało to że musiałam urodzić kupiłam tabletki wzięłam  i w tej chwili zostało tylko krwawienie zwykły okres i jestem z tego powodu szczęśliwa!!!!!!!!!!!



Ja jestem trochę młodsza i gdy zobaczyłam te cholerne dwie kreski na teście ciążowym cały świat mi się zawalił. Wiem, że poradzilibyśmy sobie jakoś z chłopakiem, ale ja nie chcę takiego życia. Nie chcę obsranych pieluch, wielkich cycków pełnych mleka, siedzenia całymi dniami w domu w oczekiwaniu z obiadkiem na mężusia i dyskusji o zupkach, kupkach, szczepionkach tak jak teraz to robią moje rówieśnice. To by była moja największa życiowa porażka zwłaszcza, że zaczęłam dzienne studia i mam szansę zrobić karierę oraz ułożyć sobie życie po swojemu z osobą, którą kocham najbardziej. Jedno się tylko w moich planach nie pojawia- dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja zamawiałam z tego numeru 576-340-913 paczka przyszła wczoraj ale kasy nie miałam i dopiero rano ją odebrałam otworzyłam na poczcie babka przy okienku dała mi nożyczki hhe wszystko się zgadzało podpisałam jakiś protokół że zawartość zgodna to było to sprawdzenie zawartości   zaczyna brać ja stosuję do pochwy wzięłam pierwszą dawkę puki co jest mi zimno mam dreszcze o delikatnie boli mnie brzuch zobaczymy co będzie dalej


Korzystałam z twojego wpisu wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki ,dzisiaj przyszły paczka zgodna wszystko ok tylko ty brałaś dopochwowo a ja trochę się boje czy pod język też mogła bym spróbować i mam jeszcze pytanie czy ta pojedyncza w srebrnym blistrze czy po jej połknięciu też zaczęłaś po chwili plamić nie ma tego dużo ale leci delikatnie  co chwilę parę kropel resztę biorę po 24 h jak znajdziesz chwile to odpisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem trochę młodsza i gdy zobaczyłam te cholerne dwie kreski na teście ciążowym cały świat mi się zawalił. Wiem, że poradzilibyśmy sobie jakoś z chłopakiem, ale ja nie chcę takiego życia. Nie chcę obsranych pieluch, wielkich cycków pełnych mleka, siedzenia całymi dniami w domu w oczekiwaniu z obiadkiem na mężusia i dyskusji o zupkach, kupkach, szczepionkach tak jak teraz to robią moje rówieśnice. To by była moja największa życiowa porażka zwłaszcza, że zaczęłam dzienne studia i mam szansę zrobić karierę oraz ułożyć sobie życie po swojemu z osobą, którą kocham najbardziej. Jedno się tylko w moich planach nie pojawia- dziecko.


    Bo jesteś jeszcze młoda i masz na dziecko kupe czasu. I to jest zdrowe podejście osoby w Twoim wieku - najpierw studia i ugruntowana pozycja zarówno zawodowa jak i materialna a dopiero później dzieci i szczęśliwa rodzina a nie sfrustrowana matka bez wykształcenia, bez perspektyw i bez środków do życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Korzystałam z twojego wpisu wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki ,dzisiaj przyszły paczka zgodna wszystko ok tylko ty brałaś dopochwowo a ja trochę się boje czy pod język też mogła bym spróbować i mam jeszcze pytanie czy ta pojedyncza w srebrnym blistrze czy po jej połknięciu też zaczęłaś po chwili plamić nie ma tego dużo ale leci delikatnie  co chwilę parę kropel resztę biorę po 24 h jak znajdziesz chwile to odpisz


a to pojedyncze w srebrnym blistrze to na pewno nie było oryginalne, bo nikt wam mife nie może zaoferować poza Womenkami  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo jesteś jeszcze młoda i masz na dziecko kupe czasu. I to jest zdrowe podejście osoby w Twoim wieku - najpierw studia i ugruntowana pozycja zarówno zawodowa jak i materialna a dopiero później dzieci i szczęśliwa rodzina a nie sfrustrowana matka bez wykształcenia, bez perspektyw i bez środków do życia.


popieram  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Korzystałam z twojego wpisu wczoraj zamówiłam tabletki ,dzisiaj przyszły paczka zgodna wszystko ok tylko ty brałaś dopochwowo a ja trochę się boje czy pod język też mogła bym spróbować i mam jeszcze pytanie czy ta pojedyncza w srebrnym blistrze czy po jej połknięciu też zaczęłaś po chwili plamić nie ma tego dużo ale leci delikatnie  co chwilę parę kropel resztę biorę po 24 h jak znajdziesz chwile to odpisz


Nie jestem co prawda autorką tamtego posta, ale aborcję mam za sobą więc może Ci pomogę. Ta pojedyncza tabletka sprawia, że ciąża nie jest już podtrzymywana przez organizm, więc jak najbardziej możesz plamić. Drugie tabletki zażyłam pod język. Nie wiem jakie Ty masz, ale ja miałam Arthrotec. Najpierw wzięłam 4, potrzymałam pod językiem 30 minut, wydłubałam z powstałej papki 4 małe rdzenie tabletek, resztę połknęłam. Zaczęłam krwawić jak przy okresie. Po 3 godzinach zażyłam kolejne 4, pozostałe czynności powtórzyłam. Krwawienie się nasiliło i wraz z krwią zaczęły wylatywać skrzepy jak przy okresie, ale troszkę więcej ich było.
3 dawkę przyjęłam po kolejnych 3 godzinach z tym, że przekroiłam nożem tabletki i wydłubałam ze środka te małe, bo poprzednio trochę poparzyły mi język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem trochę młodsza i gdy zobaczyłam te cholerne dwie kreski na teście ciążowym cały świat mi się zawalił. Wiem, że poradzilibyśmy sobie jakoś z chłopakiem, ale ja nie chcę takiego życia. Nie chcę obsranych pieluch, wielkich cycków pełnych mleka, siedzenia całymi dniami w domu w oczekiwaniu z obiadkiem na mężusia i dyskusji o zupkach, kupkach, szczepionkach tak jak teraz to robią moje rówieśnice. To by była moja największa życiowa porażka zwłaszcza, że zaczęłam dzienne studia i mam szansę zrobić karierę oraz ułożyć sobie życie po swojemu z osobą, którą kocham najbardziej. Jedno się tylko w moich planach nie pojawia- dziecko.


Mam dokładnie tak samo wiem o czym mówisz też przechodziłam horror myśląc o tym jak będzie nocą płakało kolki pieluch rozstępy wielki brzuch zero życia prywatnego tylko taka typowa mamuśka wałki na głowie zupa w garze nie pojmie tego wiesz taka co myśli że chłopa na dziecko złapała obiad mu ugotuje i myśli że szczęście za ogon złapała a mężulo znudzony piętro wyżej sąsiadkę obraca taka prawda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem co prawda autorką tamtego posta, ale aborcję mam za sobą więc może Ci pomogę. Ta pojedyncza tabletka sprawia, że ciąża nie jest już podtrzymywana przez organizm, więc jak najbardziej możesz plamić. Drugie tabletki zażyłam pod język. Nie wiem jakie Ty masz, ale ja miałam Arthrotec. Najpierw wzięłam 4, potrzymałam pod językiem 30 minut, wydłubałam z powstałej papki 4 małe rdzenie tabletek, resztę połknęłam. Zaczęłam krwawić jak przy okresie. Po 3 godzinach zażyłam kolejne 4, pozostałe czynności powtórzyłam. Krwawienie się nasiliło i wraz z krwią zaczęły wylatywać skrzepy jak przy okresie, ale troszkę więcej ich było.
> 3 dawkę przyjęłam po kolejnych 3 godzinach z tym, że przekroiłam nożem tabletki i wydłubałam ze środka te małe, bo poprzednio trochę poparzyły mi język.


o i to jest dowód, że ta pojedyncza nie była oryginalna. Przy oryginalnym mife bierzemy tylko dwie dawki misoprostolu, najpierw cztery , a potem dwie.Wg raportów WHO to do 9 tc nawet jedna dawka wsytarczy.  A tu handlarz wciska wam placebo zamiast mife, i daje 12 tabletek Arthrotecu, żeby wam się chociaż mogło udać z samym miso ( ale macie mniejsze szanse).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo jesteś jeszcze młoda i masz na dziecko kupe czasu. I to jest zdrowe podejście osoby w Twoim wieku - najpierw studia i ugruntowana pozycja zarówno zawodowa jak i materialna a dopiero później dzieci i szczęśliwa rodzina a nie sfrustrowana matka bez wykształcenia, bez perspektyw i bez środków do życia.


Przecież ma 500+ i mężusia, który ją utrzyma. No przynajmniej do czasu kiedy nie odejdzie do kochanki, ale nawet wtedy pozostaną alimenty. Te mamuśki serio są sfrustrowane, że siedzą na forum o temacie, który je nie interesuje i plują jadem na ludzi o odmiennych poglądach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo jesteś jeszcze młoda i masz na dziecko kupe czasu. I to jest zdrowe podejście osoby w Twoim wieku - najpierw studia i ugruntowana pozycja zarówno zawodowa jak i materialna a dopiero później dzieci i szczęśliwa rodzina a nie sfrustrowana matka bez wykształcenia, bez perspektyw i bez środków do życia.


Dokładnie również popieram mądra wypowiedz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o i to jest dowód, że ta pojedyncza nie była oryginalna. Przy oryginalnym mife bierzemy tylko dwie dawki misoprostolu, najpierw cztery , a potem dwie.Wg raportów WHO to do 9 tc nawet jedna dawka wsytarczy.  A tu handlarz wciska wam placebo zamiast mife, i daje 12 tabletek Arthrotecu, żeby wam się chociaż mogło udać z samym miso ( ale macie mniejsze szanse).


Ja miałam Arthrotec z apteki, a informacje o tej pierwszej tabletce zaczerpnęłam z WOW. Raporty WHO w moim przypadku się sprawdziły. 3 dawki mogłam spokojnie nie brać, bo wszystko wypadło po drugiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam dokładnie tak samo wiem o czym mówisz też przechodziłam horror myśląc o tym jak będzie nocą płakało kolki pieluch rozstępy wielki brzuch zero życia prywatnego tylko taka typowa mamuśka wałki na głowie zupa w garze nie pojmie tego wiesz taka co myśli że chłopa na dziecko złapała obiad mu ugotuje i myśli że szczęście za ogon złapała a mężulo znudzony piętro wyżej sąsiadkę obraca taka prawda.


dobra dziewczyny, nie przesadzajmy i szanujmy się, ja też jestem po aborcji i mam już dwójkę dzieciaczków, nie planowałam po prostu trzeciego. Dzieci to nie tylko pieluchy, zupki i kupki, chciane macierzyństwo to najpiękniejsza rzecz na świecie, kiedy zapłakany policzek przytula się do twojego , a ciepłe łapki otaczają twoją szyję. Nie tylko kobiety bezdzietne robią aborcję. Ja mam chłopca i dziewczynkę i po prostu nie chciałam trzeciego, Wy nie chcecie mieć na razie dzieci i ja to szanuję, macie do tego prawo, ale nie róbcie z matek potworów z obwisłymi piersiami i w wałkach  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobra dziewczyny, nie przesadzajmy i szanujmy się, ja też jestem po aborcji i mam już dwójkę dzieciaczków, nie planowałam po prostu trzeciego. Dzieci to nie tylko pieluchy, zupki i kupki, chciane macierzyństwo to najpiękniejsza rzecz na świecie, kiedy zapłakany policzek przytula się do twojego , a ciepłe łapki otaczają twoją szyję. Nie tylko kobiety bezdzietne robią aborcję. Ja mam chłopca i dziewczynkę i po prostu nie chciałam trzeciego, Wy nie chcecie mieć na razie dzieci i ja to szanuję, macie do tego prawo, ale nie róbcie z matek potworów z obwisłymi piersiami i w wałkach


Pewnie, że macierzyństwo jest piękne, ale tylko wtedy kiedy się tego chce i pragnie oraz jest się przygotowanym na wyrzeczenia z nim związane. 
I jasne, że są zadbane, szczęśliwe i spełnione we wszystkich filarach życia mamy, a są też te z wałkami na głowie oraz  obwisłymi piersami. Na moje nieszczęście częściej spotykam te drugie, które tylko narzekają na swój los.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spotkałam się kiedyś z pytaniem "czy po porodzie mąż będzie mógł skorzystać z moich piersi tak jak przed ciążą? Bo słyszałam, że są tylko dziecka". Stąd właśnie się wzięła moja teoria o kochankach. Żaden mężczyzna tego nie wytrzyma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O co chodzi z tym bezpieczeństwem gdy wysyłają? Jak i gdzie zamówić? I które woj. są niebezpieczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o i to jest dowód, że ta pojedyncza nie była oryginalna. Przy oryginalnym mife bierzemy tylko dwie dawki misoprostolu, najpierw cztery , a potem dwie.Wg raportów WHO to do 9 tc nawet jedna dawka wsytarczy.  A tu handlarz wciska wam placebo zamiast mife, i daje 12 tabletek Arthrotecu, żeby wam się chociaż mogło udać z samym miso ( ale macie mniejsze szanse).


ja również miałam pojedynczą i było to methotrexat i raczej nie była to podróba bo po tym leku normalnie krwawiłam a tabletki odbierałam osobiście w Łodzi i było właśnie 12+1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie, że macierzyństwo jest piękne, ale tylko wtedy kiedy się tego chce i pragnie oraz jest się przygotowanym na wyrzeczenia z nim związane. 
> I jasne, że są zadbane, szczęśliwe i spełnione we wszystkich filarach życia mamy, a są też te z wałkami na głowie oraz  obwisłymi piersami. Na moje nieszczęście częściej spotykam te drugie, które tylko narzekają na swój los.


niestety, są to ofiary naszego zakłamanego społeczeństwa, które każe Ci  rodzić każde "życie" które się w Tobie zalęgnie, a jeśli dowiedzą się że zrobiłaś aborcję, to od razu straszą ogniem piekielnym, depresją , schizofrenią i diabli wiedza czym jeszcze.... Na zachód od Odry aborcja jest na życzenie i nikt nie wariuje z tego powodu, a narody nie wymierają  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O co chodzi z tym bezpieczeństwem gdy wysyłają? Jak i gdzie zamówić? I które woj. są niebezpieczne?


O kontrole celne. Zamówić możesz na womenhelp.org. WHW wysyła do wszystkich województw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O co chodzi z tym bezpieczeństwem gdy wysyłają? Jak i gdzie zamówić? I które woj. są niebezpieczne?


Listę niebezpiecznych województw masz na maszwybor.net, teraz nie przytoczę wszystkich. Ale to się tyczy tylko WOW, a WHW może Ci wysłać do każdego województwa, bo one wysyłają przesyłki z ominięciem celników

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety, są to ofiary naszego zakłamanego społeczeństwa, które każe Ci  rodzić każde "życie" które się w Tobie zalęgnie, a jeśli dowiedzą się że zrobiłaś aborcję, to od razu straszą ogniem piekielnym, depresją , schizofrenią i diabli wiedza czym jeszcze.... Na zachód od Odry aborcja jest na życzenie i nikt nie wariuje z tego powodu, a narody nie wymierają


Planowana i zamierzona ciąża ton piękny okres w życiu kobiety ale ta niechciana i nieplanowana to wielka katastrofa i bardzo wielki problem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja również miałam pojedynczą i było to methotrexat i raczej nie była to podróba bo po tym leku normalnie krwawiłam a tabletki odbierałam osobiście w Łodzi i było właśnie 12+1


a jak była zapakowana moja była taka w srebrnym blistrze większym szerokim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Planowana i zamierzona ciąża ton piękny okres w życiu kobiety ale ta niechciana i nieplanowana to wielka katastrofa i bardzo wielki problem.


Mam koleżankę w 7 miesiącu ciąży i miło popatrzeć jak promienieje szczęściem. Gdy się dowiedziałam, że sama spodziewam się dziecka byłam załamana do tego stopnia, że zastanawiałam się co ze mną nie tak. Wtedy trafiłam na to forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za pomoc!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież ma 500+ i mężusia, który ją utrzyma. No przynajmniej do czasu kiedy nie odejdzie do kochanki, ale nawet wtedy pozostaną alimenty. Te mamuśki serio są sfrustrowane, że siedzą na forum o temacie, który je nie interesuje i plują jadem na ludzi o odmiennych poglądach.


Mamuśki typowe matki polki tragedia mam taką mieszka obok sąsiadka 6cioro dzieci rok po roku bo co rok to prorok  3000 zł z 500+ mąż na etacie on całymi dniami w domu w rozciągniętym dresie sprząta gotuje  itp mąż z pracy pod blokiem o 16 a do domu dociera  po godzinie bo sąsiadkę piętro wyżej odwiedza wszyscy wiedzą śmieją się z tego a baba w domu udaje ślepą głuchą i mega szczęśliwą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak była zapakowana moja była taka w srebrnym blistrze większym szerokim


art był normalnie standardowo a ta druga tak jak ją opisałaś miałam tak samo zapakowaną .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mamuśki typowe matki polki tragedia mam taką mieszka obok sąsiadka 6cioro dzieci rok po roku bo co rok to prorok  3000 zł z 500+ mąż na etacie on całymi dniami w domu w rozciągniętym dresie sprząta gotuje  itp mąż z pracy pod blokiem o 16 a do domu dociera  po godzinie bo sąsiadkę piętro wyżej odwiedza wszyscy wiedzą śmieją się z tego a baba w domu udaje ślepą głuchą i mega szczęśliwą


Może czeka aż zmądrzeje i zrozumie, że kocha tylko ją? Przecież mają dzieci!
^ z takim podejściem też się spotkałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ból jak przy miesiączce dwa dni po kuracji jest normalny? Dodam, że w trakcie bolało o wiele mocniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ból jak przy miesiączce dwa dni po kuracji jest normalny? Dodam, że w trakcie bolało o wiele mocniej.



 ból może się utrzymywać nawet do tygodnia. Macica się obkurcza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mamuśki typowe matki polki tragedia mam taką mieszka obok sąsiadka 6cioro dzieci rok po roku bo co rok to prorok  3000 zł z 500+ mąż na etacie on całymi dniami w domu w rozciągniętym dresie sprząta gotuje  itp mąż z pracy pod blokiem o 16 a do domu dociera  po godzinie bo sąsiadkę piętro wyżej odwiedza wszyscy wiedzą śmieją się z tego a baba w domu udaje ślepą głuchą i mega szczęśliwą


O kurwa ale przypał to uświadom ją niech wie bo znowu zaciąży i wtedy to będzie dopiero lipa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka lipa. Kolejne 500 zł i becikowe. Teraz jest chyba tak, że jak matka nie pracuje albo pracuje na śmieciówce to przez 12 miesięcy ma 1000 zł na dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może czeka aż zmądrzeje i zrozumie, że kocha tylko ją? Przecież mają dzieci!
> ^ z takim podejściem też się spotkałam.


trzyma się go kurczowo na pewno wie tylko boi się że ją zostaw i udaje nieświadomą a to że maja dzieci nie oznacza że ją kocha może to po prostu takie jej zabezpieczenie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka lipa. Kolejne 500 zł i becikowe. Teraz jest chyba tak, że jak matka nie pracuje albo pracuje na śmieciówce to przez 12 miesięcy ma 1000 zł na dziecko.


Zamiast inwestować w mamuśki i ich wielorakie potomstwo mogli by pomóc młodym ludziom którzy  chcą się kształcić a nie mają za co chcą się usamodzielnić mówię o własnym mieszkaniu ale ich  nie stać tu powinno państwo pomóc  no ale młodym nie trzeba tylko mamuśki potrzebują

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ból może się utrzymywać nawet do tygodnia. Macica się obkurcza


Dzięki. Byłam gdzieś w 4tc i myślałam, że jeszcze nie zdążyła się "rozciągnąć".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamiast inwestować w mamuśki i ich wielorakie potomstwo mogli by pomóc młodym ludziom którzy  chcą się kształcić a nie mają za co chcą się usamodzielnić mówię o własnym mieszkaniu ale ich  nie stać tu powinno państwo pomóc  no ale młodym nie trzeba tylko mamuśki potrzebują


O właśnie! Młodzi pewnie chętniej decydowaliby się na chciane potomstwo gdyby mieli własne mieszkanie. Ale po co, skoro można dać patologii, która dzieci uważa za biznes. 
Z chłopakiem od roku wynajmujemy a o kredycie możemy pomarzyć. Zresztą i tak ciągnąłby się do końca życia za nami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki. Byłam gdzieś w 4tc i myślałam, że jeszcze nie zdążyła się "rozciągnąć".


a jak obliczyłaś tydzień ciąży ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mamuśki typowe matki polki tragedia mam taką mieszka obok sąsiadka 6cioro dzieci rok po roku bo co rok to prorok  3000 zł z 500+ mąż na etacie on całymi dniami w domu w rozciągniętym dresie sprząta gotuje  itp mąż z pracy pod blokiem o 16 a do domu dociera  po godzinie bo sąsiadkę piętro wyżej odwiedza wszyscy wiedzą śmieją się z tego a baba w domu udaje ślepą głuchą i mega szczęśliwą


Ale pojechałaś no to często się zdarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak obliczyłaś tydzień ciąży ?


W miesiącu w którym zaszłam w ciążę, uprawiałam seks tylko dwa razy w odstępie 3 dni. Wiem, że powinno się liczyć od ostatniej miesiączki, ale przecież jak mogę liczyć ciążę, nie będąc w niej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W miesiącu w którym zaszłam w ciążę, uprawiałam seks tylko dwa razy w odstępie 3 dni. Wiem, że powinno się liczyć od ostatniej miesiączki, ale przecież jak mogę liczyć ciążę, nie będąc w niej?


tak się po prostu liczy -  nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia, a mogło być to nawet tydzień od stosunku. Jeśli obliczyłabyś prawidłowo, czyli od dnia ostatniej miesiączki, okazałoby się że to był pewnie 6-7 tydzień, a wtedy macica jest już rozciągnięta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak się po prostu liczy -  nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia, a mogło być to nawet tydzień od stosunku. Jeśli obliczyłabyś prawidłowo, czyli od dnia ostatniej miesiączki, okazałoby się że to był pewnie 6-7 tydzień, a wtedy macica jest już rozciągnięta.


Tak, masz rację. Dokładnie 6 tydzień. 
Już się bałam, że Arthrotec nie podziałał na mnie i stąd te bóle, bo w ciąży też je odczuwałam z tym, że były mocniejsze, rzadsze i po prostu jakieś inne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W miesiącu w którym zaszłam w ciążę, uprawiałam seks tylko dwa razy w odstępie 3 dni. Wiem, że powinno się liczyć od ostatniej miesiączki, ale przecież jak mogę liczyć ciążę, nie będąc w niej?


a jak idziesz do ginekologa potwierdzić ciąże, to lekarz pyta "kiedy pani uprawiała seks" ? nie, on pyta właśnie o datę ostatniej miesiączki, bo na tej podstawie oblicza się ciążę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak idziesz do ginekologa potwierdzić ciąże, to lekarz pyta "kiedy pani uprawiała seks" ? nie, on pyta właśnie o datę ostatniej miesiączki, bo na tej podstawie oblicza się ciążę


Będę wiedziała na przyszłość. Mam nadzieję, że bardzo odległą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, masz rację. Dokładnie 6 tydzień. 
> Już się bałam, że Arthrotec nie podziałał na mnie i stąd te bóle, bo w ciąży też je odczuwałam z tym, że były mocniejsze, rzadsze i po prostu jakieś inne.


To było właśnie rozciąganie macicy, teraz za to czujesz obkurczanie. Miałam identycznie, bardzo podobny rodzaj bólu ale wszystko się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To było właśnie rozciąganie macicy, teraz za to czujesz obkurczanie. Miałam identycznie, bardzo podobny rodzaj bólu ale wszystko się udało


Dzięki! Uspokoiłaś mnie tym bardziej, że beta dopiero w poniedziałek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki! Uspokoiłaś mnie tym bardziej, że beta dopiero w poniedziałek.


Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie, będzie dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec. Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Beata.



Odpuść sobie oszustko!! żerująca na nieszczęściu i problemach życiowych kobiet!! pamiętaj zło wraca ze zdwojoną siłą!! Dziewczyny nie zamawiajcie od tej kobiety!! oszukuje!

----------


## majczel

to lek na stawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

owszem i ma skladnik poronnny.

----------


## majczel

Jak komusi zalezy to moge odsprzedac paczke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak komusi zalezy to moge odsprzedac paczke


Majczel, dziecko.....ty lepiej nic nie odsprzedawaj, bo za to się idzie do więzienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hallo co tam u was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

za lek na stawy do pierdla co ty gadasz za glupoty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpuść sobie oszustko!! żerująca na nieszczęściu i problemach życiowych kobiet!! pamiętaj zło wraca ze zdwojoną siłą!! Dziewczyny nie zamawiajcie od tej kobiety!! oszukuje!


    Udowodnij.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udowodnij.


 nic nie musze udowadniać. Ale witamina C jest wysyłana i to luzem w serwetce. Mało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro witamina C, to zamieść fotki tego co Ci wysłała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie widzę takiej potrzeby. Po prostu uważajcie na nią. Chociaż znając takich cwaniaków juz pewnie zmieniła maila i dalej będzie żerować na zdesperowanych kobietach które potrzebują pomocy. 
I tak się to zemści na niej. Predzej czy poźniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie widzę takiej potrzeby. Po prostu uważajcie na nią. Chociaż znając takich cwaniaków juz pewnie zmieniła maila i dalej będzie żerować na zdesperowanych kobietach które potrzebują pomocy. 
> I tak się to zemści na niej. Predzej czy poźniej.


   To jak przepraszam bardzo sprawdzałaś zawartość?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To albo ostrzegasz dziewczyny albo nie. Jeśli to oszustka to pokaż fotki tego co Ci wysłała....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam dokładnie tak samo wiem o czym mówisz też przechodziłam horror myśląc o tym jak będzie nocą płakało kolki pieluch rozstępy wielki brzuch zero życia prywatnego tylko taka typowa mamuśka wałki na głowie zupa w garze nie pojmie tego wiesz taka co myśli że chłopa na dziecko złapała obiad mu ugotuje i myśli że szczęście za ogon złapała a mężulo znudzony piętro wyżej sąsiadkę obraca taka prawda.


To czy po porodzie bedziesz mamuska w walkach na głowie zależy od Ciebie a nie od dziecka. Mam dwuletniego syna, dbam o siebie, mam super figure, nie chodze w rozciagnietych dresach i walkach. Owszem gotuje obiAdy ale trzeba cos jesc i mój facet jest zadowolony jak wraca widzi piękna zadbaną kobietę, w domu czysto, obiad na stole dziecko zadbane, i dodam że mój synek tez nie był w planach ale zdecydowalam sie go urodzic i jakos nie tone w brudzie pieluchach i facet nie ma powodów żeby mnie zdradzac bo kochanką tez jestem dla niego zajebistą. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czy po porodzie bedziesz mamuska w walkach na głowie zależy od Ciebie a nie od dziecka. Mam dwuletniego syna, dbam o siebie, mam super figure, nie chodze w rozciagnietych dresach i walkach. Owszem gotuje obiAdy ale trzeba cos jesc i mój facet jest zadowolony jak wraca widzi piękna zadbaną kobietę, w domu czysto, obiad na stole dziecko zadbane, i dodam że mój synek tez nie był w planach ale zdecydowalam sie go urodzic i jakos nie tone w brudzie pieluchach i facet nie ma powodów żeby mnie zdradzac bo kochanką tez jestem dla niego zajebistą. Pozdrawiam


Wzór kobieta  :Smile:  U nas niestety tak się utarło że bycie matką to rozciągnięte dresy i ogólne zaniedbanie.Bzdura.W większości piszą to pewnie zbotoksowane wypudrowane lale które grają na codzień damy pierwszej kategorii a prują się jak prześcieradła na boku.Dla nich jest ważniejszy własny wygląd a nie to czy będą mamą.Takie chwilowe gwiazdy spadające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzór kobieta  U nas niestety tak się utarło że bycie matką to rozciągnięte dresy i ogólne zaniedbanie.Bzdura.W większości piszą to pewnie zbotoksowane wypudrowane lale które grają na codzień damy pierwszej kategorii a prują się jak prześcieradła na boku.Dla nich jest ważniejszy własny wygląd a nie to czy będą mamą.Takie chwilowe gwiazdy spadające.


Dokladnie. Ona nie posprzata, ona nie zgotuje, ona w pieluchach siedziec nie bedzie a pozniej płacze że jest sama przez to ze urodziła dziecko. To nie po stronie dziecka leży problem, postawa Pani wyżej jest prawidłowa. Z dzieckiem u boku tez można być zadbaną i spełniona kobietą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokladnie. Ona nie posprzata, ona nie zgotuje, ona w pieluchach siedziec nie bedzie a pozniej płacze że jest sama przez to ze urodziła dziecko. To nie po stronie dziecka leży problem, postawa Pani wyżej jest prawidłowa. Z dzieckiem u boku tez można być zadbaną i spełniona kobietą.


Problem w tym że to do tych pustych łbów nie dotrze.Dla takich lal całe życie to kasa,wygląd,błyszczenie wśród ludzi ( nie koniecznie intelektualne )z boku chwilowy facet o pokroju ćwierć debila który nie zadaje trudniejszych pytań i nawet jeśli trafi się dziecko przy tym wszystkim to je zabije przez aborcje bo takie życie sobie wybrała jedna z drugą.Życie każdego podliczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat sprzątam i gotuję na przemian z chłopakiem. Nie mam botoksu ani tony tapety. Nie każda kobieta musi zostać matką. Zrozumcie to w końcu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Problem w tym że to do tych pustych łbów nie dotrze.Dla takich lal całe życie to kasa,wygląd,błyszczenie wśród ludzi ( nie koniecznie intelektualne )z boku chwilowy facet o pokroju ćwierć debila który nie zadaje trudniejszych pytań i nawet jeśli trafi się dziecko przy tym wszystkim to je zabije przez aborcje bo takie życie sobie wybrała jedna z drugą.Życie każdego podliczy.


Hahaha. Niedługo zdobędę wyższe wykształcenie zatem do pustych łbów mi daleko. Na pieniądzach mi nigdy nie zależało, tym bardziej na "błyszczeniu" wśród ludzi. Mój facet (od pięciu lat) ma wyższe wykształcenie i zadaje masę trudnych pytań. Tak, wybrałam sobie takie życie i jestem z siebie dumna. Każda ma prawo realizować się w innych dziedzinach. Ty chcesz w macierzyństwie i nikt Ci nie broni. Przyrost naturalny jest ważny. Ja chcę w nauce. Tacy ludzie również są potrzebni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po co mamuski i obroncy zycia wchodza na forum o aborcji? do garów baby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat sprzątam i gotuję na przemian z chłopakiem. Nie mam botoksu ani tony tapety. Nie każda kobieta musi zostać matką. Zrozumcie to w końcu.


Za to każda może zabijać swoje nie narodzone dziecko?Skoro nie chcecie dziecka i stać Was na piguły poronne to tym bardziej powinno być Was stać na zabezpieczanie się.Kur.a ludzie co z wami jest ?Tak nawet zwierzęta się nie zachowują.Wychowanie dziecka to nic ponad siły.Tylko boicie się odpowiedzialności,tego że się życie trochę zmieni,że już nie będzie życia w większości dla siebie tylko dla dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hahaha. Niedługo zdobędę wyższe wykształcenie zatem do pustych łbów mi daleko. Na pieniądzach mi nigdy nie zależało, tym bardziej na "błyszczeniu" wśród ludzi. Mój facet (od pięciu lat) ma wyższe wykształcenie i zadaje masę trudnych pytań. Tak, wybrałam sobie takie życie i jestem z siebie dumna. Każda ma prawo realizować się w innych dziedzinach. Ty chcesz w macierzyństwie i nikt Ci nie broni. Przyrost naturalny jest ważny. Ja chcę w nauce. Tacy ludzie również są potrzebni.


Tak to jest że wykształcenie z reguły nie idzie w parze z inteligencją.Dzisiejsze szkoły wymagają wiadomo czego.Ale nie o tym piszmy.Ty też pozbyłaś się dziecka przez aborcje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za to każda może zabijać swoje nie narodzone dziecko?Skoro nie chcecie dziecka i stać Was na piguły poronne to tym bardziej powinno być Was stać na zabezpieczanie się.Kur.a ludzie co z wami jest ?Tak nawet zwierzęta się nie zachowują.Wychowanie dziecka to nic ponad siły.Tylko boicie się odpowiedzialności,tego że się życie trochę zmieni,że już nie będzie życia w większości dla siebie tylko dla dziecka.


Wiedziałaś, że zabezpieczenie nie daje 100% skuteczności?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to jest że wykształcenie z reguły nie idzie w parze z inteligencją.Dzisiejsze szkoły wymagają wiadomo czego.Ale nie o tym piszmy.Ty też pozbyłaś się dziecka przez aborcje?


No Ty zapewne nie wiesz czego wymagają, bo Cię ten problem pewnie nie dotyczył. A moim życiem się nie interesuj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiedziałaś, że zabezpieczenie nie daje 100% skuteczności?


Ale daje o wiele bardziej niż nie stosowanie zabezpieczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale daje o wiele bardziej niż nie stosowanie zabezpieczenia.


Oczywiście. Przez 6 lat stosowania pigułki mnie zawiodły tylko raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No Ty zapewne nie wiesz czego wymagają, bo Cię ten problem pewnie nie dotyczył. A moim życiem się nie interesuj.


Bo Cię ten problem nie dotyczył...Mój Boże...co Ty studiujesz?Tylko nie pisz że polonistykę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo Cię ten problem nie dotyczył...Mój Boże...co Ty studiujesz?Tylko nie pisz że polonistykę.


Nie, nie polonistykę, ale jeśli już bawimy się w pouczanie innych to pamiętaj, iż przed "że" zawsze stawia się przecinek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytat za to zawsze pisze się w cudzysłowiu. 
Zanim przyczepisz się do źle użytego zaimka, przeredeaguj swoją wypowiedź, bo również nie jest bezbłędna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię dzisiaj tabletki Arthrotec ok 20 szt. Poznań. Zależy mi na czasie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię dzisiaj tabletki Arthrotec ok 20 szt. Poznań. Zależy mi na czasie.


Próbowałaś zdobyć od lekarza? Ja bym od tego zaczęła. Możesz wysłać jakiegoś mężczyznę i niech ściemni, że bolą go stawy od pracy a Arthrotec kiedyś już pomógł. Możesz zamówić również ze strony womenhelp.org. Tam masz pewność, że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Kupowanie u handlarzy to ostateczność gdyż większość z nich to oszuści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam nieuzyta paczke arthrotecu za 200 zl lub 12szt za 150 zl .chce tylko zeby mi sie pieniazki zwrocily .zdjecia moge na maila wyslac. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za radę.
Może rzeczywiście kogoś wyślę.
Zostałam już oszukana, dlatego zależy mi na odbiorze osobistym z okolic Poznania (200km, tak bym zdążyła podjechać).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ola 25

Wysłałam e-mailowo zapytanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za to każda może zabijać swoje nie narodzone dziecko?Skoro nie chcecie dziecka i stać Was na piguły poronne to tym bardziej powinno być Was stać na zabezpieczanie się.Kur.a ludzie co z wami jest ?Tak nawet zwierzęta się nie zachowują.Wychowanie dziecka to nic ponad siły.Tylko boicie się odpowiedzialności,tego że się życie trochę zmieni,że już nie będzie życia w większości dla siebie tylko dla dziecka.


po kiego huja tu wchodzisz skoro jesteś moherem nie chcesz usuwać ciąży to co cie interesuje o czym my tu piszemy lepiej zrobisz jak do sklepu skoczysz bo pieluchy się kończą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i już wiadomo ze to facet napisal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po kiego huja tu wchodzisz skoro jesteś moherem nie chcesz usuwać ciąży to co cie interesuje o czym my tu piszemy lepiej zrobisz jak do sklepu skoczysz bo pieluchy się kończą


Popieram głupie babsko przepisy poczytaj a z naszego forum spadaj mam ochotę usunąć to usuwam i jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i już wiadomo ze to facet napisal


O kurwa dajcie żyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam paczke 20 szt.arthrotec forte w Czestochowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ile kosztuje paczka i jaką mam gwarancję, że to nie oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile kosztuje paczka i jaką mam gwarancję, że to nie oszustwo.


Ja kupiłam art za 150zł paczka przyszła za pobraniem i miałam sprawdzenie zawartości zamawiałam z tego numeru 576-340-913.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam paczka 20szt.arthrotec forte 330zl moge sprzedac polowe tj.jeden blister za 170

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moze byc odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moze byc odbior osobisty


Czestochowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC FORTE  mam paczke 20 szt.leku ktory stosuje na stawy .Mam go z apteki na recepte od mojego lekarza.Moge odsprzedac paczke za 320zl. lub jeden blister za 160zl.moj mejl marcel1978.1978@wp.pl.Czestochowa.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ARTHROTEC FORTE  mam paczke 20 szt.leku ktory stosuje na stawy .Mam go z apteki na recepte od mojego lekarza.Moge odsprzedac paczke za 320zl. lub jeden blister za 160zl.moj mejl marcel1978.1978@wp.pl.Czestochowa.Pozdrawiam.


    320 zł za paczkę Arthrotecu!!! To się w pale nie mieści. Wstydu człowieku za grosz nie masz!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec- zestaw 12 tabletek- 150 zł  :Smile:  odbior osobisty Poznań lub jego okolice (70 km); wysyłka zd sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą- 20 zł. Odpowiem na wszystkie pytania, sama jestem po  :Smile:  lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec- zestaw 12 tabletek- 150 zł  odbior osobisty Poznań lub jego okolice (70 km); wysyłka zd sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą- 20 zł. Odpowiem na wszystkie pytania, sama jestem po  lechubomber@gmail.com


Następny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!

    NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania

    dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
    Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
    Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne
    a także wiedzę z zakresu:

    1. medycyny,
    2. farmakologii,
    3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
    4. psychologii,
    5. prawa,

    tel.: 586 915 915
    email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl



    Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

    Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

    Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 320 zł za paczkę Arthrotecu!!! To się w pale nie mieści. Wstydu człowieku za grosz nie masz!!!


CO się dziwisz wiesz jak teraz trudno receptę zdobyć ile się trzeba nachodzić lek w aptece też poszedł do góry  a przecież jeszcze jeśli ktoś sprzedaje i się naraża  to chce coś na tym zarobić  nie odda ci produktu za darmo . Więc wstydu to ty nie masz bo myślisz że skoro w aptece kosztuje 70 zł to za tyle ci ktoś sprzeda a gdzie cena recepty  pewnie jakieś 100zł dojazdy paliwo no i czysty zarobek  pomyśl trochę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lechubomber
Wysłałam maila, proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lechubomber
> Wysłałam maila, proszę o odpowiedź


uważaj myślę ze to ogłasza się ta sama oszustka co mnie okantowała dostałam witaminy zamiast tabletek za 150zł i 23zł przesyłka tylko pewnie e-maila zmieniła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> CO się dziwisz wiesz jak teraz trudno receptę zdobyć ile się trzeba nachodzić lek w aptece też poszedł do góry  a przecież jeszcze jeśli ktoś sprzedaje i się naraża  to chce coś na tym zarobić  nie odda ci produktu za darmo . Więc wstydu to ty nie masz bo myślisz że skoro w aptece kosztuje 70 zł to za tyle ci ktoś sprzeda a gdzie cena recepty  pewnie jakieś 100zł dojazdy paliwo no i czysty zarobek  pomyśl trochę .


ja kupiłam w aptece dbam o zdrowie za 30.99 a recepte miałam za darmo, bo poszłam do lekarza na nfz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz jestem po udalo mi sie w 17 tyg z pomoca cudownej pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz jestem po udalo mi sie w 17 tyg z pomoca cudownej pani


Jak Ci się udało to zrobić w 17 tygodniu? :O

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak Ci się udało to zrobić w 17 tygodniu? :O


Ściema. Beatki i Wikusie już nie wiedzą jak się reklamować. Wymyślają coraz wyższe tygodnie, żebyście się nabierały na ich cudowne tableteczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz jestem po udalo mi sie w 17 tyg z pomoca cudownej pani


I w 17 tyg uważacie że to też jest tylko zlepek komórek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I w 17 tyg uważacie że to też jest tylko zlepek komórek?


Naprawdę wierzysz, że ona to w takim tygodniu zrobiła. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naprawdę wierzysz, że ona to w takim tygodniu zrobiła. ...


czytając to forum jestem skłonna uwierzyć, ale mam nadzieję że nie!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hehe pewnie liczy, że ktoś zapyta co to za pani ma cudowne tabletki a ona sama się poleci, obstawiam wikusie bo ona wymyśla różne historię, kiedyś napisała że jakaś kobieta w podziękowaniu oprócz zzaplaty wysłała jej kosz słodkości hah,nie dajcie się nabierać w 17tyg to byłby mini poród a nie poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziecko jest wielkości gruszki może mieć długość do 17cm ,co za tępa dzida to napisała szok, tylko nabiera te zdesperowane dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie wierzcie nie musicie ja wiem lepiej w ktorym tyg bylam i czy mi sie udalo nie mam zamiaru was przekonywac powodzenia mi sie udalo bez zadnych komplikacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie wierzcie nie musicie ja wiem lepiej w ktorym tyg bylam i czy mi sie udalo nie mam zamiaru was przekonywac powodzenia mi sie udalo bez zadnych komplikacji


Chłopczyk czy dziewczynka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musicie byc bardzo zlosliwymi babami...naprawde.. Pomogłam dziewczynie najwyżej w 12tc. Oczywiście nie opisala tutaj tego bo bala sie ze ja zlinczujecie albo pomyslicie za ja sobie robię reklame. Widze ze poraz kolejny mnie macie na celowniku. Tylko czemu zednA cwaniara do mnie nie napisze albo nie zadzwoni? Bardzo chętnie wysle zdj tabl blistra ulotki otworze pokaże tabl a na niej oznaczenie. Dla dociekliwych poloze lyzke widelec itp . smarujecie mnie chociaz nikogo nie oszukalam . pisze swoje ogłoszenie o sprzedazy arthrotecu a wy ciagle macie jakiś problem . czemu do mnie? Jest tu tyle innych osob .moze łaskawie przerzuccie swoj jad na kogos innego .
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz jestem po udalo mi sie w 17 tyg z pomoca cudownej pani


Ja w 11 tyg nie dałam rady sama. Ból był nie do zniesienia. Wylądowałam w szpitalu, dziecko było na tyle duże że utknelo w szyjce macicy i ginekolog musiala pomóc mu sie wydostac. I było widac juz płeć dziecka i wszystko a ty piszesz że w 17 tyg ? I co z nim zrobiłaś ? Przeciez to duże dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musicie byc bardzo zlosliwymi babami...naprawde.. Pomogłam dziewczynie najwyżej w 12tc. Oczywiście nie opisala tutaj tego bo bala sie ze ja zlinczujecie albo pomyslicie za ja sobie robię reklame. Widze ze poraz kolejny mnie macie na celowniku. Tylko czemu zednA cwaniara do mnie nie napisze albo nie zadzwoni? Bardzo chętnie wysle zdj tabl blistra ulotki otworze pokaże tabl a na niej oznaczenie. Dla dociekliwych poloze lyzke widelec itp . smarujecie mnie chociaz nikogo nie oszukalam . pisze swoje ogłoszenie o sprzedazy arthrotecu a wy ciagle macie jakiś problem . czemu do mnie? Jest tu tyle innych osob .moze łaskawie przerzuccie swoj jad na kogos innego .
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria.


spierdalaj handlaro oszustko jedna witaminki to każda z nas w aptece za grosze kupi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki na ,,stawy'' recepta od lekarza arthrotec forte 12sz.cena 160zl.moze byc odbior osobisty lub wysile za potwierdzeniem odbioru i wgladu do paczki.TEL.691817215.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spierdalaj handlaro oszustko jedna witaminki to każda z nas w aptece za grosze kupi


Jak mowi ze wysyła zdjęcia to jak ma byc oszustka?faktycznie przesadzacie z oskarzeniami i to bezpodtawnymi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ciągle szukam, bo lechubomber nie odzywa się.
Chętnie odbiór osobisty. Poznań i okolice.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 8 tabl. oryginalne opakowanie firmy Pfizer. Cena to 100 zł. Dawkowanie - dopochwowe zalecane przez lekarzy i WHO. Odbiór osobisty Lublin i okolice, nie bawię się w przesyłki. Więcej informacji udzielę na maila oraz mogę wysłać zdjęcia. 

frotton@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mowi ze wysyła zdjęcia to jak ma byc oszustka?faktycznie przesadzacie z oskarzeniami i to bezpodtawnymi


    Poza tym wysyła przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, więc jak może kogoś oszukać? Skoro wysłała witaminki, to po co odebrała przesyłkę. I jeszcze jedno - skoro kogoś oszukała, to niech to udowodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , wczoraj wzielam 20 tabletek orginalnego arthrotecu 50 .Pierwsza dawka 4 tabletki pod jezyk i nic sie nie dzialo oprocz bolu brzucha do wytrzmania plus drgawki z zimna oraz mega biegunka , po ok 3h kolejna dawka tzm razem 5 tabletek i kompletnie nic, zadnego krwawienia....za 3 h wzielam kolejne 5 pod jezyk i po jakis 30 min krwawienie ale delikatne....czytajac fora spodziewalam sie najgorszego wiec za kolejne 2-2,5h wielam 3 dopochwowo, ruszylo sie troche krawienie i polecialo kilka nie duzch skrzepow. W nocy wzielam jeszcze 2 tab dopochwowo.....krew delikatnie leci ale nie jest to czego bym sie spodziewala.....dreny wyjmowalam . Byl /jestto 8 tydz ciazy. Nie wiem co myslec.....jutro ide do ginekologa na usg....czy po tzch tabletkach krawienie jest duze , czy jest ktos kto moze mi cos poradzic

----------


## mama27

Witam. Ja tez jestem zaniepokojona swoją sytuacją. Zawiodło zabezpieczenie, po 36 godzinach wzięłam tabletkę EllaO*, niestety miesiączka się nie pojawiła, 2 testy pozytywne. W 3 tyg podejrzewanej ciąży zażyłam Arthrotec kupiony w aptece. Ogromnie się bałam, więc wzięłam 3 tabletki pod język, po 30 min bardzo zasłabłam, nie bylam w stanie ruszyć palcem u ręki, przyspieszony puls, drgawki nie do opanowania i tak przez kolejne 30 min. Po czym wszystko się uspokoiło. Za 3 godz znowu wzięłam 3 tabletki pod język, następstwem była biegunka i mdłości. Po poł godziny zaczęły się bóle brzucha jak przy normalnej miesiączce i krwawienie, też normalne jak przy każdej miesiączce, po za tym 2 galaretowate skrzepy. Nie wzięłam więcej tabletek, bo się bałam i uznałam ze chyba juz nie trzeba. Krwawienie było przez noc i kolejny dzień. Na drugi juz się skończyło. Minęło 5 dni i nadal bardzo bolą mnie piersi. Czy to może oznaczać że tabletki nie pomogły? Czy powinnam wziąść je jeszcze raz? Jeżeli nie pomogły to w poniedziałek będzie to 4 tydzień. Proszę o odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Ja tez jestem zaniepokojona swoją sytuacją. Zawiodło zabezpieczenie, po 36 godzinach wzięłam tabletkę EllaO*, niestety miesiączka się nie pojawiła, 2 testy pozytywne. W 3 tyg podejrzewanej ciąży zażyłam Arthrotec kupiony w aptece. Ogromnie się bałam, więc wzięłam 3 tabletki pod język, po 30 min bardzo zasłabłam, nie bylam w stanie ruszyć palcem u ręki, przyspieszony puls, drgawki nie do opanowania i tak przez kolejne 30 min. Po czym wszystko się uspokoiło. Za 3 godz znowu wzięłam 3 tabletki pod język, następstwem była biegunka i mdłości. Po poł godziny zaczęły się bóle brzucha jak przy normalnej miesiączce i krwawienie, też normalne jak przy każdej miesiączce, po za tym 2 galaretowate skrzepy. Nie wzięłam więcej tabletek, bo się bałam i uznałam ze chyba juz nie trzeba. Krwawienie było przez noc i kolejny dzień. Na drugi juz się skończyło. Minęło 5 dni i nadal bardzo bolą mnie piersi. Czy to może oznaczać że tabletki nie pomogły? Czy powinnam wziąść je jeszcze raz? Jeżeli nie pomogły to w poniedziałek będzie to 4 tydzień. Proszę o odpowiedz.


Żeby się przekonać się czy się udało, trzeba zrobić badania, my tego nie wiemy. Dawkuje się po cztery tabletki, a nie po trzy. A ciążę liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam , wczoraj wzielam 20 tabletek orginalnego arthrotecu 50 .Pierwsza dawka 4 tabletki pod jezyk i nic sie nie dzialo oprocz bolu brzucha do wytrzmania plus drgawki z zimna oraz mega biegunka , po ok 3h kolejna dawka tzm razem 5 tabletek i kompletnie nic, zadnego krwawienia....za 3 h wzielam kolejne 5 pod jezyk i po jakis 30 min krwawienie ale delikatne....czytajac fora spodziewalam sie najgorszego wiec za kolejne 2-2,5h wielam 3 dopochwowo, ruszylo sie troche krawienie i polecialo kilka nie duzch skrzepow. W nocy wzielam jeszcze 2 tab dopochwowo.....krew delikatnie leci ale nie jest to czego bym sie spodziewala.....dreny wyjmowalam . Byl /jestto 8 tydz ciazy. Nie wiem co myslec.....jutro ide do ginekologa na usg....czy po tzch tabletkach krawienie jest duze , czy jest ktos kto moze mi cos poradzic


tu to samo, można tylko zgadywać, trzeba zrobić badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy ma ktos do od sprzedania zestaw z wonen on web czasami sie zdaza ze zestaw okazal sie juz nie uzyteczny i moze ktos by chcial sprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mowi ze wysyła zdjęcia to jak ma byc oszustka?faktycznie przesadzacie z oskarzeniami i to bezpodtawnymi


broń się oszustko każdy i tak wie ty to piszesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poza tym wysyła przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, więc jak może kogoś oszukać? Skoro wysłała witaminki, to po co odebrała przesyłkę. I jeszcze jedno - skoro kogoś oszukała, to niech to udowodni.


Broni sie jak może  oszustka jedna dziewczyno wszyscy wiedza że sama te posty piszesz ogarnij się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Broni sie jak może  oszustka jedna dziewczyno wszyscy wiedza że sama te posty piszesz ogarnij się


   A Ty tak nie szczekaj tylko udowodnij oszustwo jak taka mądra jesteś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty tak nie szczekaj tylko udowodnij oszustwo jak taka mądra jesteś.


Chc e tylko powiedziec jedno- kiedy ja pisze posty podpisuje sie imieniem. I powtarzam- nie wiem ktora sie tak uwziela ale nikogo nie oszukalam ! Kazdy moze poprosic o zdj otworzyc paczke sprawdzić. .. Takze to bezpodstawne oskarzenia sa poprostu smieszne. Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chc e tylko powiedziec jedno- kiedy ja pisze posty podpisuje sie imieniem. I powtarzam- nie wiem ktora sie tak uwziela ale nikogo nie oszukalam ! Kazdy moze poprosic o zdj otworzyc paczke sprawdzić. .. Takze to bezpodstawne oskarzenia sa poprostu smieszne. Wiktoria


   Daj sobie spokój dziewczyno z odpowiedziami na te kretyńskie posty. Nawet nie jest w stanie umieścić zdjęcia tych witamin które rzekomo dostała ani podać Twoich danych. Jak mnie jakaś franca oszukała i nie odebrała przesyłki, to od razu tu na forum podałam jej dane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj sobie spokój dziewczyno z odpowiedziami na te kretyńskie posty. Nawet nie jest w stanie umieścić zdjęcia tych witamin które rzekomo dostała ani podać Twoich danych. Jak mnie jakaś franca oszukała i nie odebrała przesyłki, to od razu tu na forum podałam jej dane.


Broń się oszustko broń hhhe  tylko żeby sprzedać po trupach do celu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj sobie spokój dziewczyno z odpowiedziami na te kretyńskie posty. Nawet nie jest w stanie umieścić zdjęcia tych witamin które rzekomo dostała ani podać Twoich danych. Jak mnie jakaś franca oszukała i nie odebrała przesyłki, to od razu tu na forum podałam jej dane.


Uwziela sie jakas handlara na mnie.  Zapraszam na maila lub pod nr tel chetnie wysle zdjecia  :Wink:  wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwziela sie jakas handlara na mnie.  Zapraszam na maila lub pod nr tel chetnie wysle zdjecia  wiktoria.


Bezwstydnica jedna handlara przebrzydła nikt się nie reklamuje tylko ty więc nie pisz  ze to jakiś inny handlarz wysłałaś  mojej siostrze gówno nie pozwolę abyś nadal oszukiwała i żerowała na nieszczęściu innych kobiet a to że zdjęcie wyślesz to nie wszystko ważne co w kopercie będzie oszustka handlara zakłamana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To po co Twoja siostra odbierała przesyłkę, skoro było w niej gówno?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To po co Twoja siostra odbierała przesyłkę, skoro było w niej gówno?


Ma taki fetysz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy ma ktos do od sprzedania zestaw z wonen on web czasami sie zdaza ze zestaw okazal sie juz nie uzyteczny i moze ktos by chcial sprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma taki fetysz


Wszystko na to właśnie wskazuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!
NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl


Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bezwstydnica jedna handlara przebrzydła nikt się nie reklamuje tylko ty więc nie pisz  ze to jakiś inny handlarz wysłałaś  mojej siostrze gówno nie pozwolę abyś nadal oszukiwała i żerowała na nieszczęściu innych kobiet a to że zdjęcie wyślesz to nie wszystko ważne co w kopercie będzie oszustka handlara zakłamana.


Udowodnij mi to . nikogo jeszcze nie oszukalam nie mam sie z czego tlumaczyc. A jak jest spr zawartosci to jest niewykonalne kogos oszukac . klamiesz to klam z glowa bo piszesz bez sensu . Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy może ktoś zamawiał zestaw poronny ze strony sklep.tp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 12 szt Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od kupie zestaw z wow ktòry okazał się bez użytku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec sprzedam tel 507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , czy moze mi ktos powiedzciec ze swojego doswiadczenia czy usuwajac ciaze w ok8 tyg widac rzeczywiscie cos co przypomina plod.....ze mnie wylecialy jakies drobne skrzepy , na drugi dzien taka jakby watrobka ale nic podobnego do fasolki...lekie krwawienie ktore juz ustalo po 2 dniach....dzis mam wizyte i sama nie wiem czy ten art zadzialal.....wzielam az 20 tab i czulam sie dobrze w porownaniu do tego co opisuja inne kobiety...jestem w kropce..zarodek byl u mnie widoczny na badaniu usg po 6 tyg...wiec moze nie bylo we mnie tego az tak duzo....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam , czy moze mi ktos powiedzciec ze swojego doswiadczenia czy usuwajac ciaze w ok8 tyg widac rzeczywiscie cos co przypomina plod.....ze mnie wylecialy jakies drobne skrzepy , na drugi dzien taka jakby watrobka ale nic podobnego do fasolki...lekie krwawienie ktore juz ustalo po 2 dniach....dzis mam wizyte i sama nie wiem czy ten art zadzialal.....wzielam az 20 tab i czulam sie dobrze w porownaniu do tego co opisuja inne kobiety...jestem w kropce..zarodek byl u mnie widoczny na badaniu usg po 6 tyg...wiec moze nie bylo we mnie tego az tak duzo....


Ta watrobka to prawdopodobnie bylo to . to nie wyglada jak fasolka nie daj sobie nic wmowic. Jesli bylo krawawienie jest duza szansa ze sie udalo . idz na bete 2 razy w odstępie np 3 dni jesli wynik malejacy tzn ze sie udalo . lub na usg . bedziesz miala pewność. Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam , czy moze mi ktos powiedzciec ze swojego doswiadczenia czy usuwajac ciaze w ok8 tyg widac rzeczywiscie cos co przypomina plod.....ze mnie wylecialy jakies drobne skrzepy , na drugi dzien taka jakby watrobka ale nic podobnego do fasolki...lekie krwawienie ktore juz ustalo po 2 dniach....dzis mam wizyte i sama nie wiem czy ten art zadzialal.....wzielam az 20 tab i czulam sie dobrze w porownaniu do tego co opisuja inne kobiety...jestem w kropce..zarodek byl u mnie widoczny na badaniu usg po 6 tyg...wiec moze nie bylo we mnie tego az tak duzo....


Ps. To jest kontakt do mbie.jakbys chciala pogadać ( przeszlam to 2 razy moze jakos doradze )
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ps. To jest kontakt do mbie.jakbys chciala pogadać ( przeszlam to 2 razy moze jakos doradze )
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria.


niestety nie mialam duzego krwawienia......nie wiem co myslec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety nie mialam duzego krwawienia......nie wiem co myslec


Ja byłam w ósmym tygodniu i miałam krwawienie wueksze niż w okres i wypadła  mi tak jakby nereczka przyczepiona do wątróbki, ale najlepiej to się zbadaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w ósmym tygodniu i miałam krwawienie wueksze niż w okres i wypadła  mi tak jakby nereczka przyczepiona do wątróbki, ale najlepiej to się zbadaj.


dzis o 15 mam usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dzisiaj jest 35 dzien po poronieniu czy to jest normalne ze nadal nie przychodzi okres boli mnie troche w krzyzu i troche w jajnikach i tez troche mam powiekszone piersi ale nie bola robilam juz dwa testy ciazowe dzisiaj i tydzien temu i nic brak ciazy a jak poronilam oczywiscie przez arthrotec to po 6dniach poszlam do ginekologa ale powiedzial ze nic sie nie dzieje oczywiscie musialam jemu troche nazmyslac to dal mi w kabinecie jakies dwie male tabletki i jeszcze jedna dal mi do domu i jeszcze musialam zglosic sie na oddzial ginekologiczny i tam oddzialowa przykleila mi na lopatke plasterek i tydzien musialam go nosic czyli to byl napewno antykoncepcyjny  i mozliwe ze te tabletki tak samo ale to bylo jednorazowe czy przez to moglo umnie wywolac jakies zaburzenia i ze w tym miesiacu moge nie dostac okresu poki organizm sie nie przestawi czy lepiej odrazu do lekarza pojsc czy jeszcze poczekac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie rozumiem , zrobil Ci usg i co wykazalo ? jestes w ciazy czy nie? ile wzielas tego art i jak to u Cb wygladalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dzisiaj jest 35 dzien po poronieniu czy to jest normalne ze nadal nie przychodzi okres boli mnie troche w krzyzu i troche w jajnikach i tez troche mam powiekszone piersi ale nie bola robilam juz dwa testy ciazowe dzisiaj i tydzien temu i nic brak ciazy a jak poronilam oczywiscie przez arthrotec to po 6dniach poszlam do ginekologa ale powiedzial ze nic sie nie dzieje oczywiscie musialam jemu troche nazmyslac to dal mi w kabinecie jakies dwie male tabletki i jeszcze jedna dal mi do domu i jeszcze musialam zglosic sie na oddzial ginekologiczny i tam oddzialowa przykleila mi na lopatke plasterek i tydzien musialam go nosic czyli to byl napewno antykoncepcyjny  i mozliwe ze te tabletki tak samo ale to bylo jednorazowe czy przez to moglo umnie wywolac jakies zaburzenia i ze w tym miesiacu moge nie dostac okresu poki organizm sie nie przestawi czy lepiej odrazu do lekarza pojsc czy jeszcze poczekac


okres moze przyjść od 4-8 tygodni po poronieniu, więc jesli wykluczasz kolejną ciążę to czekaj na niego. Dziwi mnie że bierzesz jakieś leki dajesz sobie przyklejać plasterki i nawet nie wiesz co to ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To za ufany lekarz najleprzy w moim miescie i zna moja rodzine itp wiec krzywdy by nie zrobil od dawna u niego sie lecze bo pare lat temu mialam zabieg na torbiela i przez niego byla operacja wykonywana zreszta mowil jak by sie cos dzialo to zebym do niego na oddzial przychodzila zeby prywatnie nie przychodzic wiec to nie jest lekarz pierwszy leprzy ktorego nie znam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To za ufany lekarz najleprzy w moim miescie i zna moja rodzine itp wiec krzywdy by nie zrobil od dawna u niego sie lecze bo pare lat temu mialam zabieg na torbiela i przez niego byla operacja wykonywana zreszta mowil jak by sie cos dzialo to zebym do niego na oddzial przychodzila zeby prywatnie nie przychodzic wiec to nie jest lekarz pierwszy leprzy ktorego nie znam


no, ok, twój wybór i twoje ciało, ja tam pięć razy ulotkę czytam, zanim coś wezmę. Ale nie pytaj nas, co z Twoim okresem, bo nie wiemy co brałaś, czy to nie były hormony, które mogły dodatkowo rozwalić cykl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem 2 dni po , czy usg juz cos wykaze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A zreszta ktory lekarz by dawal jakies tabletki ktore by mialy jakies dziwne wlasciwosci osobiscie nie znam takiego lekarza co by pacjentowi krzywde robil i faszerowal jakimis nie wiadomymi lekami chyba ze bylby to pseudo lekarz ale to jest lekarz ktory jest ordynatorem od działu ginekologii i tez przyjmuje prywatnie i unas to on jest najbardziej slawny i ma dobre opinie ja z niego jestem zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem 2 dni po , czy usg juz cos wykaze ?


Napewno lekarz rozpozna ze to bylo poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napewno lekarz rozpozna ze to bylo poronienie


Albo zobaczy wciąż trwającą ciążę, jeśli o to pytasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo zobaczy wciąż trwającą ciążę, jeśli o to pytasz


czego Ci oczywiście nie życzę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czego Ci oczywiście nie życzę


no tak , waszerowac sie tabletkami na nic.....mam nadzieje ze doprowadzilam sprawe do konca chociaz to male krwawienie mnie zastanawia.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj znać co po wizytcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> daj znać co po wizytcie


ok , jutro napisze czy art mi pomogl .pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam paczkae arthrotecu luku ktory stosuje na stawy przepisany od lekarza na recepte.Odsprzedam za 160zł za 12sz. moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki.691817215.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do dziewczyny która pisała że wypadła z mniej wątróbka i nereczka, mogłabyś napisać dokładniej jak to wyglądało? U mnie były to kawał mięsa i do tego połączony mniejszy kawałek jakby mini pepowina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok , jutro napisze czy art mi pomogl .pozdrawiam


bylam na usg , diagnoza jest taka ze sie nie oczzscilam....zarodek caly czas jest ale serce juz nie bije....musze pojechac do szpitala na oszyszczenie.....czy ktoras z was miala podobny przypadek ? jak to jest ? dadza mi tabletki czy typowe lyzeczkowanie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylam na usg , diagnoza jest taka ze sie nie oczzscilam....zarodek caly czas jest ale serce juz nie bije....musze pojechac do szpitala na oszyszczenie.....czy ktoras z was miala podobny przypadek ? jak to jest ? dadza mi tabletki czy typowe lyzeczkowanie ?


zależy od szpitala, mogą dać najpierw arthrotec, albo od razu łyżeczkować. Nic się  nie bój, to nic strasznego  :Smile:  gratuluje osiągnięcia celu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak czytam i sama nie wiem.....powinnam czekac az ze mnie to wyleci czy od razu do szpitala.....wiadomo ze nie zdrowo jest nosic martwy plod ale lepiej jest samoistnie sie oczyscic tak czytalam...2 dni temu serce przestalo bic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zależy od szpitala, mogą dać najpierw arthrotec, albo od razu łyżeczkować. Nic się  nie bój, to nic strasznego  gratuluje osiągnięcia celu


dziekuje za odp  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja juz wzielam 8 tabletek dopochwowo i minelo 5h i nic poza bolem brzucha. Czy jeszcze mam czekac?bylam w jakims 4 ipol tygodnia. Dajcie znac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja juz wzielam 8 tabletek dopochwowo i minelo 5h i nic poza bolem brzucha. Czy jeszcze mam czekac?bylam w jakims 4 ipol tygodnia. Dajcie znac


ja zrobilam to w sobote , wzielam 20 tab i mialam tylko lekie krwawienie i to dopiero po 3 dawce czyli 14 tab !!!! a jednak sie udalo , tyle ze musze isc na oczyszczenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja juz wzielam 8 tabletek dopochwowo i minelo 5h i nic poza bolem brzucha. Czy jeszcze mam czekac?bylam w jakims 4 ipol tygodnia. Dajcie znac


Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja juz wzielam 8 tabletek dopochwowo i minelo 5h i nic poza bolem brzucha. Czy jeszcze mam czekac?bylam w jakims 4 ipol tygodnia. Dajcie znac


   Zaczekaj, może coś po 3 dawce się ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak czytam i sama nie wiem.....powinnam czekac az ze mnie to wyleci czy od razu do szpitala.....wiadomo ze nie zdrowo jest nosic martwy plod ale lepiej jest samoistnie sie oczyscic tak czytalam...2 dni temu serce przestalo bic


skoro nie wyleciało do tego czasu, i słabo krwawisz, to już nie wyleci. Idz do szpitala i nie igraj ze zdrowiem. Samodzielnie jest dobrze się oczyścić, ale po normalnym poronieniu, kiedy od razu wypada zarodek, a nie czekać tydzień aż to się stanie. Teraz to co najwyżej te resztki mogą zacząć Ci gnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja juz wzielam 8 tabletek dopochwowo i minelo 5h i nic poza bolem brzucha. Czy jeszcze mam czekac?bylam w jakims 4 ipol tygodnia. Dajcie znac


NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie kupic z pewno zrodla i pewne tabletki. Nie mam kasy i czasu na zamawianie kilka razy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie kupic z pewno zrodla i pewne tabletki. Nie mam kasy i czasu na zamawianie kilka razy.


WHW - womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie kupic z pewno zrodla i pewne tabletki. Nie mam kasy i czasu na zamawianie kilka razy.


NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy może ktoś zamawiał zestaw poronny ze strony sklep.tp


Tez sie chętnie dowiem bo chce zamówić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WHW - womenhelp.org


Czekam na dane do przelewu i nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam na dane do przelewu i nic


dane do przelewu pojawiają się na końcu konsultacji, masz je tez na stronie internetowej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dane do przelewu pojawiają się na końcu konsultacji, masz je tez na stronie internetowej


Ten numer konta jakis dziwny jest za krotki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisalam wyzej....o 8 tabletkach. Wzielam 12 tabletek dopochwowo i zaczelo sie troszke krwi. Czy to juz zadzialalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten numer konta jakis dziwny jest za krotki


taki ma być, to jest przelew na konto zagraniczne, to i numer konta zagraniczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisalam wyzej....o 8 tabletkach. Wzielam 12 tabletek dopochwowo i zaczelo sie troszke krwi. Czy to juz zadzialalo?


wsadziłaś naraz 12 tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> taki ma być, to jest przelew na konto zagraniczne, to i numer konta zagraniczny


To probuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co Ty czujesz?

Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co Ty czujesz?
> 
> Dorota


Ale kiedy ? w związku z czym ? bo nie rozumiem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Witajcie.  Jestem po dwóch próbach...  Za pierwszym razem wzięłam 8 tabl.dopochwowo- po 2 co jakieś 3godz. 
Dokładnie dzień później (nie na drugi dzień) wzięłam doustnie po 4tabl co 3 godz. 
Czy się udało?  Nie

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Czuję się zmuszona do urodzenia dziecka, którego nie chce/nie kocham/nie stac mnie na nie.....  Masakra !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czuję się zmuszona do urodzenia dziecka, którego nie chce/nie kocham/nie stac mnie na nie.....  Masakra !!


Pozostaje Ci zestaw od Womenek. Arthrotec niestety nie zawsze działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak urodzisz pokochasz dziecko, wyjścia nie masz ,mi też się nie udsl9 urodziłam, miałam 20lat ,bez pracy, mieszkania, ojciec mnie wyrzucił z domu bez grosza, wynajelam kawalerke, z mopsu to co dostalam kasy szło w mieszkanie, nie raz na chleb nie miałam ale z każdym dniem było lepiej ,dziękujęBogu że mam dziecko niewyobrazam sobie życia bez niego, krew z krwi kość z kości, nie da siw nie kochać swojego dziecka, powodzenia dasz radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokładnie 4 lata temu wpadłam, pytałam się  znajomego czy jest w stanie mi pomóc,  podesłał mi jedynie linka z którego po wczytaniu zrozumiałam czego mam szukać skąd je wziąć, udało się zdobyłam  receptę  kupiłam je w aptece  opakowanie 20, wzielam  je bacznie uważając na  środek  tabletki, 4 tabletki co  3h, to jak się czułam   było jedną wielką masakrą bolał mnie brzuch jajniki i całe podbrzusze, strasznie się  pociłam, drgawki i temperatura, nikt  nie wiedział że wzięłam i że w ogóle byłam w  ciąży (oprócz mojej kierowniczki w sklepie, co chwila dzwoniła do mnie i sprawdzała jak się czuję)... krwawienie miałam juz po 2giej dawce, przy  trzeciej  dawce  hmm... łazienka we krwi.. po prostu rzeź.... na następny dzień  nie poszłam do pracy  poprosiłam o dzień wolnego  lub zamianę   kilku dni.  po południ nastepnego dnia  czulam się  już  w miarę dobrze, tydzień po  umówiłam się  na usg  do lekarza aby sprawdzić czy  wszystko wypłyneło i czy jestem w ciąży,,,  udało się   zadziałały 

nie polecam ale jak mus to mus

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Właśnie, że nie pokocham i wiem co piszę...  Mam dziecko na , które czekałam i kocham je całym sercem.  Ale tego drugiego nie chce... 
Czym rożni się zestaw od womenek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie, że nie pokocham i wiem co piszę...  Mam dziecko na , które czekałam i kocham je całym sercem.  Ale tego drugiego nie chce... 
> Czym rożni się zestaw od womenek?


Zawiera Mifepristone (ru486) które przerywa ciążę, a misoprostol tylko potem wywołuje skurcze macicy i usuwa te resztki z macicy.

----------


## Sylwia31

Witam, proszę o pomoc zaszlam niestety w niechcianą ciążę, moja sytuacja zmusza mnie do usuniecia, otoz zamówiłam zestaw i niestety zostalam oszukana, wiec ogarnelam receptę na arthotec. I wzielam pierwsza dawkę doustnie lecz smak byl okropny nie dalam rady i zwymiotowalam, przeczytalam ze mozna dopochwowo, wiec tak zrobilam wzielam 3 dawki po 4 talbletki, brzuch bolal mnie moze 1,5 godziny do zniesienia ból, i oczywiście krew leciała ale chyba nie tak jak powinna, dzis już 3 dzien a ze mnie nic nie wylecialo brzuch noe boli w ogóle, ale krew leci nadal jak przy okresie, poradzie co mam zrobic bo wydaje mi sie ze nie udalo sie a to juz 9tydzien a ja nie mam cAsu i tak samo kasa, proszę o rade i moze ma ktos odsprzedac jakis zestaw co pomoŻe mi. PoZdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, proszę o pomoc zaszlam niestety w niechcianą ciążę, moja sytuacja zmusza mnie do usuniecia, otoz zamówiłam zestaw i niestety zostalam oszukana, wiec ogarnelam receptę na arthotec. I wzielam pierwsza dawkę doustnie lecz smak byl okropny nie dalam rady i zwymiotowalam, przeczytalam ze mozna dopochwowo, wiec tak zrobilam wzielam 3 dawki po 4 talbletki, brzuch bolal mnie moze 1,5 godziny do zniesienia ból, i oczywiście krew leciała ale chyba nie tak jak powinna, dzis już 3 dzien a ze mnie nic nie wylecialo brzuch noe boli w ogóle, ale krew leci nadal jak przy okresie, poradzie co mam zrobic bo wydaje mi sie ze nie udalo sie a to juz 9tydzien a ja nie mam cAsu i tak samo kasa, proszę o rade i moze ma ktos odsprzedac jakis zestaw co pomoŻe mi. PoZdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedź


Witam . odsprzedam zestaw . 
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, po próbie z art czy jakimis innymi tabletkami, trzeba isc do lekarza, tu wam nikt nie powie czy sie wam udało czy nie. Jeżeli sie udało to lekarz wyśle do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie i po wszystkim. Nie ma na co czekac i sie zastanawiac czy sie udało. Bo jak sie nie udało a bedziecie czekac to dziecko moze urodzic sie chore. A jeżeli chodzi o arthrotec to Ja zamawialam za 140zl 12 szt , wysyłka juz w cenie gaj.renata@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro nie wyleciało do tego czasu, i słabo krwawisz, to już nie wyleci. Idz do szpitala i nie igraj ze zdrowiem. Samodzielnie jest dobrze się oczyścić, ale po normalnym poronieniu, kiedy od razu wypada zarodek, a nie czekać tydzień aż to się stanie. Teraz to co najwyżej te resztki mogą zacząć Ci gnić.


Ja mialam taki przybadek ze czysta krwia krwawilam i tez mnie to martwilo wiec kupilam nastepny arthrotec i wzielam i potym pomoglo wylecialo co mialo wyleciec potem pare skrzepow nie za duzo i przez prawie dwa dni mialam goraczko z okropnymi bolami brzucha ale goraczka przeszla a gdy poszlam do lekarza to okazalo sie ze jest wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie wzielam pierwsza dawke art.. wypalilo mi jezyk.. rozupscily sie szybko. Wyplulam te twarde tab . Mam art 75 czyli forte. Bardzo sie boje ; ( mam tych tab 60 jakby ktoras chciala oskupic to prosze pisac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthotec 12 szt. 150 zl
Sprzedam Arthotec 20 szt.250 zl z wysylka
Kupiony w aptece 
kaja.lach@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie wzielam pierwsza dawke art.. wypalilo mi jezyk.. rozupscily sie szybko. Wyplulam te twarde tab . Mam art 75 czyli forte. Bardzo sie boje ; ( mam tych tab 60 jakby ktoras chciala oskupic to prosze pisac


Rozkrój tabletki nożem i wydłub ten środek. Gwarantuje, że nic już nie będzie palić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie załamane kobietki.
Opisze mój przypadek . Okazało się ze jestem w ciąży, mam roczne dziecko które karnie piersią.A jednak zaszlam w ciążę. Poszlam do lekarza rodzinnego poprosilam o receptę na arthrotec dla " babci" Oczywiście dostalam koszt 39,99 zł. Po co przeplacac w internecie lub zostać oszukanym. Zazylam 3 dopochwowo za 3 godz znowu dopochwowo 3 tabletki. Za 2 godz 2 pod język smak obrzydliwy,malo co nie wymiotowalam ale polijalam małymi lyczkami woda. Za 2 godz znów 2 tabletki pod język. Musicie leżeć i odpoczywać. Dostałam krwawienia już po 2 dawce potem zimno mi było bardzo i bol brzucha. Po ostatniej dawce w ubikacji polecialo cos, chluplo jak przy porodzie wody odchodzą. Krwawilam 3dni i leciały ze mnie skrzepy ogromne. Udalam się do ginekologa. Stwierdził poronienie niekompletne na oddział do szpitala. Dziś wyszlam. Poszlam wczoraj na czczo zrobili badania i przeprowadzili zabieg, oczyszczania macicy po poronieniu naturalnym. Nikt nic nie pytał. Także moja rada idźcie do lekarza on dokonczy wszystko co się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy któraś z was korzystała z zestawu z WOW ? I CZY SIĘ UDAŁO ? BŁAGAM O POMOC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy któraś z was korzystała z zestawu z WOW ? I CZY SIĘ UDAŁO ? BŁAGAM O POMOC


zaloguj się na maszwybor.net, tam są dziewczyny po zestawie, między innymi tez moja historia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec całe opakowanie 20 tabletek + tabletki oczyszczające 

gabi-lok@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaloguj się na maszwybor.net, tam są dziewczyny po zestawie, między innymi tez moja historia



Prosze tylko o odpowiedz czy pomaga ten zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze tylko o odpowiedz czy pomaga ten zestaw


Poczytaj sobie wpisy dziewczyn... Nie na wszystkie zadzialal zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczytaj sobie wpisy dziewczyn... Nie na wszystkie zadzialal zestaw


To ciekawe. Podaj proszę przykładowe nicki ? Bo ja nie wiem nic o żadnej nieudanej akcji na ww  stronie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze tylko o odpowiedz czy pomaga ten zestaw


Ma o wiele wieksza skuteczność niż Arthrotek, że względu na Mifepristone, które odcina  hormon ciążowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ciekawe. Podaj proszę przykładowe nicki ? Bo ja nie wiem nic o żadnej nieudanej akcji na ww  stronie.


wow to podobno najlepszy zestaw do 12 tygodnia chcialam sie upewnic a moze ktoras z was opisac tutaj jak to wygladalo w waszym przypadku nie moge sie zalogowac na strone maszwybor

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wow to podobno najlepszy zestaw do 12 tygodnia chcialam sie upewnic a moze ktoras z was opisac tutaj jak to wygladalo w waszym przypadku nie moge sie zalogowac na strone maszwybor


jak to wyglada w 9 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wow to podobno najlepszy zestaw do 12 tygodnia chcialam sie upewnic a moze ktoras z was opisac tutaj jak to wygladalo w waszym przypadku nie moge sie zalogowac na strone maszwybor


Jaki masz konkretnie problem z zalogowaniem ? Aborcja z zestawem wygląda podobnie do tej z samym Arthrotekiem, z tym, że inaczej się dawkuje i mniej tabletek się bierze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktos do sprzedania orginalny zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wkorzystalam juz 2 opakowania art i nic.dzisiaj bylam u lekarza i jednak ciaza .. nie wiem czy probowac trzeci raz?czy jest sens? czy ktoras z was tak miala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ma ktos do sprzedania orginalny zestaw


Najlepiej zamow sobie orginalny ze strony wow, oni nawet ustępują z darowizną jeżeli masz cienką sytuacje finansową przynajmniej masz pewnosc ze to bedzie orginalny zestaw a nie od handlar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wkorzystalam juz 2 opakowania art i nic.dzisiaj bylam u lekarza i jednak ciaza .. nie wiem czy probowac trzeci raz?czy jest sens? czy ktoras z was tak miala?


Ja mialam taki przypadek pierwsza proba nie udana zadnego krwawienia druga proba w koncu cos sie zaczelo dziac jakis skrzep wylecial ale na drugi dzien juz krwawienia nie bylo i trzecia proba tez ciezko bylo ale w koncu poszlo i to wszystko po 20tabletek do pochwowo bo ustnie nie dalam rady bo zaraz zrywalo mnie na wymioty i wszystko ladowalo w ubikacji ciezko bylo ale sie udalo za 3 pr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 180 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 150 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wkorzystalam juz 2 opakowania art i nic.dzisiaj bylam u lekarza i jednak ciaza .. nie wiem czy probowac trzeci raz?czy jest sens? czy ktoras z was tak miala?


   Ja bym się nie odważyła. czemu nie zamówisz zestawu od WOW?

----------


## AAA1992

Hej ja wczoraj zazylam 12 tabletek tego swinstwa brzuch-jajniki bolal bardzo. Biegunka spora. Krwi znosnie jak w okres dzis tez krwi troche. Ale zastanawia mnie czemu wargi mniejsze sromowe spuchly i swedza?. Czy to alergia? Co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja wczoraj zazylam 12 tabletek tego swinstwa brzuch-jajniki bolal bardzo. Biegunka spora. Krwi znosnie jak w okres dzis tez krwi troche. Ale zastanawia mnie czemu wargi mniejsze sromowe spuchly i swedza?. Czy to alergia? Co robic?


A brałas dopochwowo?

----------


## AAA1992

Tak dopochwowo

----------


## Mama2dzieci

Boże przez przypadek trafiłam na to forum i nie wierzę...krew z krwi kość z kości i owoc miłości chciecie zabic? Wy nie macie zadnej wartosci ani żadnych chamulców! Za pare lat urodzicie dziecko i bedziecie w nim widziec to zabite. Moze siebie zabijcie zamiast niewinnego dziecka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boże przez przypadek trafiłam na to forum i nie wierzę...krew z krwi kość z kości i owoc miłości chciecie zabic? Wy nie macie zadnej wartosci ani żadnych chamulców! Za pare lat urodzicie dziecko i bedziecie w nim widziec to zabite. Moze siebie zabijcie zamiast niewinnego dziecka?


Ja też jestem mamą dwójki dzieci i mam za sobą aborcję. Była to jedna z lepszych decyzji w moim życiu. Nie mieszam się do Twojego życia, a Ty uszanuj moje.

----------


## Mama2dzieci

> ja też jestem mamą dwójki dzieci i mam za sobą aborcję. Była to jedna z lepszych decyzji w moim życiu. Nie mieszam się do twojego życia, a ty uszanuj moje.


i w czym ta dwujka jest lepsza od tego co je zabiłaś? Czemu te maja prawo życ  a to biedne zamordowane malenstwo nie? Mogłaś zabić jedno z zywych. Co za roznica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i w czym ta dwujka jest lepsza od tego co je zabiłaś? Czemu te maja prawo życ  a to biedne zamordowane malenstwo nie? Mogłaś zabić jedno z zywych. Co za roznica


Były planowane i wyczekane, a trzeciego nie chciałam. Zresztą nie muszę Ci się tłumaczyć. 

P.S. Zainwestuj w słownik ortograficzny. Jaki przykład dajesz swoim dzieciom z taką ortografią?

----------


## Mama2dzieci

> Były planowane i wyczekane, a trzeciego nie chciałam. Zresztą nie muszę Ci się tłumaczyć. 
> 
> P.S. Zainwestuj w słownik ortograficzny. Jaki przykład dajesz swoim dzieciom z taką ortografią?


moje dzieci juz spia i tego nie widzą i dobrze niech nie wiedzą że inne dzieci są mordowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec sprzedam tel.781278014

----------


## AAA1992

Hej wczoraj o 14 zaczelam kuracje.12 tabletek dopochwowo. Jest krew i teraz wylecial srzep i  cos wielkosci 4cm. Czy to juz wszystko?plz odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej wczoraj o 14 zaczelam kuracje.12 tabletek dopochwowo. Jest krew i teraz wylecial srzep i  cos wielkosci 4cm. Czy to juz wszystko?plz odp


skąd możemy wiedzieć, czym było to "coś", skoro ty sama dokładnie nie określiłaś.  To na pewno nie wszystko. Idź na badania.

----------


## Fhskwn

> Ja dopiero za trzecim razem znalazłam pewne źródlo, a był to już 13 tydzień ale na szczęscie się udało, lekarz uznał, że jest ok, gdyby któraś z was potrzebowała rady, lub informacji pomogę w miarę możliwości


Skontaktuj sie z mna  :Smile:  . raaboo95@gmail.com pilne chcialabym wiedzieć cos na temat

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Boże przez przypadek trafiłam na to forum i nie wierzę...krew z krwi kość z kości i owoc miłości chciecie zabic? Wy nie macie zadnej wartosci ani żadnych chamulców! Za pare lat urodzicie dziecko i bedziecie w nim widziec to zabite. Moze siebie zabijcie zamiast niewinnego dziecka?


Po pierwsze nikt nie prosił Cię o wypowiedź na temat naszych decyzji.  Po drugie TO nie jest jeszcze dzieckiem!!  Po trzecie chodziłaś do szkoły?  Jakoś wierzyć mnie się w to nie chce-prędzej ZA, gdyż masz problemy z pisownią.  Pomine fakt, że jest to Twój język ojczysty (WSTYD! )  A po czwarte: WYJDŹ STĄD ZAMKNIJ DRZWI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nikt nie ma prawa nas oceniac.. stalo sie jak sie stalo i tyle. nam sie zdazywla wpadka mimo zabezpieczenia . nie jestesmy w stanie utrzymac drugiego dziecka .. wiem, ze bede z tym zyla do konca zycia ale decyzja juz zapladla .. teraz pytanie czy zaczynajac 3 opakowanie powinnam wziac 3x 5 tabletek pod jezyk. moze 4 na raz to za mala dawka? czy ktos bral 3x5 ? prosze o odpowiedz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nikt nie ma prawa nas oceniac.. stalo sie jak sie stalo i tyle. nam sie zdazywla wpadka mimo zabezpieczenia . nie jestesmy w stanie utrzymac drugiego dziecka .. wiem, ze bede z tym zyla do konca zycia ale decyzja juz zapladla .. teraz pytanie czy zaczynajac 3 opakowanie powinnam wziac 3x 5 tabletek pod jezyk. moze 4 na raz to za mala dawka? czy ktos bral 3x5 ? prosze o odpowiedz...



Dawka 4 tabletek jest ustalona przez WHO i nie warto jej zmieniać. Arthrotec po prostu nie zawsze działa, zwiększanie dawki nic nie da, a możesz tylko wywołać ogromną biegunkę prowadzącą do groźnego odwodnienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawka 4 tabletek jest ustalona przez WHO i nie warto jej zmieniać. Arthrotec po prostu nie zawsze działa, zwiększanie dawki nic nie da, a możesz tylko wywołać ogromną biegunkę prowadzącą do groźnego odwodnienia.


czy w takim razie powinnam wziac wiecej niz 3 dawki? poprzednim razem praktycznie wszystko dobrze sie rozpuscilo w ustach ,biegunki nie mialam tylko nudnosci.. czy sa jakies dziewczyny ktorym nawet 3 proba nie pomogla?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy w takim razie powinnam wziac wiecej niz 3 dawki? poprzednim razem praktycznie wszystko dobrze sie rozpuscilo w ustach ,biegunki nie mialam tylko nudnosci.. czy sa jakies dziewczyny ktorym nawet 3 proba nie pomogla?


Za jednym podejściem możesz przyjąć do 20 tabletek, czyli pięć dawek po cztery tabletki co trzy godziny. Tak,znam przypadki z innego forum, gdzie trzykrotne podejście do Arthroteku nic nie dało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Arthrotec. Maksymalnie 150zł to pilne. 
czarnula5717@gmail.com najlepiej jak najblizej Wroclawia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj bede brała Arthrotec, cały czas sie waham czy dopochwowe czy doustnie. Jak myślicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za jednym podejściem możesz przyjąć do 20 tabletek, czyli pięć dawek po cztery tabletki co trzy godziny. Tak,znam przypadki z innego forum, gdzie trzykrotne podejście do Arthroteku nic nie dało.


dzisiaj spróbuje wziąć po 5 tabletek na raz i może co 2 h, albo chociaż pierwsza dawkę większa ,niech się dzieje co chce... póki co dzisiaj boli mnie od rana podbrzusze wiec możne to jakiś znak..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tel.507652075.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj spróbuje wziąć po 5 tabletek na raz i może co 2 h, albo chociaż pierwsza dawkę większa ,niech się dzieje co chce... póki co dzisiaj boli mnie od rana podbrzusze wiec możne to jakiś znak..


Twoja sprawa. Ja nie odwazylabym się na takie zwiększenie i zagęszczanie dawek. Są przypadki w literaturze, gdzie kobiety po przedawkowaniu misoprostolu tak się odwodnily z biegunki, że otarly się o śmierć. Miej kogoś pod ręką, kto w razie czego wezwie karetkę. W sumie to trochę Ci się dziwie. Jest skuteczne rozwiązanie w postaci zestawu, a ty wolisz się tym faszerowac, ale to Twoje życie i twoja wątroba. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoja sprawa. Ja nie odwazylabym się na takie zwiększenie i zagęszczanie dawek. Są przypadki w literaturze, gdzie kobiety po przedawkowaniu misoprostolu tak się odwodnily z biegunki, że otarly się o śmierć. Miej kogoś pod ręką, kto w razie czego wezwie karetkę. W sumie to trochę Ci się dziwie. Jest skuteczne rozwiązanie w postaci zestawu, a ty wolisz się tym faszerowac, ale to Twoje życie i twoja wątroba. Powodzenia.


owszem jest zestaw ,ale czytałam ze ostatnio są problemy z dostawa w rejony gdzie kod pocztowy zaczyna się od 2,3,4,5,6 lub 80 i 85 stad moja desperacja ... czekać na zestaw 7-10dni a potem otrzymać informacje ze została zatrzymana hmm troche stresujace. to moja ostatnia próba jeśli to zawiedzie trzeba będzie spróbować  zamówić. trudno..  możne faktycznie wezmę 5 tabletek ale co 3 h...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej potrzebuje 10 tabletek Arthrotecu. Podajcie namiar na kogos kto sprzeda za normalna cene.
Email: sikoreczka0508@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Chciałbym kupić pilnie arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Chciałbym kupić arthrotec. Podaję swój e-mail : ryju.parszywy@wp.pl.
Mail jest prawdziwy, chociaż kretyński.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthotec 12 szt. 150 zl
> Sprzedam Arthotec 20 szt.250 zl z wysylka
> Kupiony w aptece 
> kaja.lach@onet.eu




Jestem zainteresowany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> owszem jest zestaw ,ale czytałam ze ostatnio są problemy z dostawa w rejony gdzie kod pocztowy zaczyna się od 2,3,4,5,6 lub 80 i 85 stad moja desperacja ... czekać na zestaw 7-10dni a potem otrzymać informacje ze została zatrzymana hmm troche stresujace. to moja ostatnia próba jeśli to zawiedzie trzeba będzie spróbować  zamówić. trudno..  możne faktycznie wezmę 5 tabletek ale co 3 h...


Problemy z przesyłkami ma tylko WOW. Whw może wysłać do każdego województwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Chciałbym kupić arthrotec. Podaję swój e-mail : ryju.parszywy@wp.pl.
> Mail jest prawdziwy, chociaż kretyński.


   Sprawdź maila. Nie mogę wysłać do Ciebie wiadomości - mówi mi,że mail jest nieprawidłowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Chciałbym kupić pilnie arthrotec.


   Zostaw maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostaw maila.


sikoreczka0508@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sikoreczka0508@wp.pl


    Napisałam do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 190 zł już z przesyłką. Oczywiście przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzięłam 30 min temu Arthrotec po 15 min zaczęły sie skurcze a teraz leci mi jakas pomarańczowo żółta wydzielina wiecie czy wszystko dobrze sie dzieje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzięłam 30 min temu Arthrotec po 15 min zaczęły sie skurcze a teraz leci mi jakas pomarańczowo żółta wydzielina wiecie czy wszystko dobrze sie dzieje ?


A który to tydzień od daty ostatniej miesiączki? Wydzielina ma jakiś zapach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień od daty ostatniej miesiączki? Wydzielina ma jakiś zapach?


6 tydzień, nie ma żadnego zapachu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak ktoś ma 20 kg nadwagi to równiez ma przyjąc 3 x po 4 tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak ktoś ma 20 kg nadwagi to równiez ma przyjąc 3 x po 4 tabletki?


Tak, waga nie ma tu nic do rzeczy  :Smile:  i tak przedawkowujesz lek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 tydzień, nie ma żadnego zapachu


No to może zaczyna się krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Problemy z przesyłkami ma tylko WOW. Whw może wysłać do każdego województwa.


ja wlasnie czekam jest juz w warszawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was sredzecznie jutro mam zamiar wziąść Art. I proszę o radę czy mam do pochwowo czy do ustnie je zazyc bo sama już nie wiem proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was sredzecznie jutro mam zamiar wziąść Art. I proszę o radę czy mam do pochwowo czy do ustnie je zazyc bo sama już nie wiem proszę o odpowiedź


Decyzja należy do ciebie. Skuteczność jest ta sama.

----------


## Sylwuska1215

Sprzedam Arthrotec forte 75mg  18 sztuk, wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was sredzecznie jutro mam zamiar wziąść Art. I proszę o radę czy mam do pochwowo czy do ustnie je zazyc bo sama już nie wiem proszę o odpowiedź


Ja brałam doustnie i szczerze polecam tą metodę ponieważ w razie konieczności udania się do lekarza, ten nie wykryje leków, a w pochwie mogą zostać pozostałości. Oczywiście za aborcję nic Ci nie grozi poza nieprzyjemnymi komentarzami. 

Moja rada jest taka aby tabletki rozciąć nożem, wydłubać ze środka tą małą tabletkę i dopiero włożyć pod język. Unikniesz nieprzyjemnych poparzeń i smaku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 190 zł już z przesyłką. Oczywiście przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


      Jestem zainteresowana prosze o e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 190 zł już z przesyłką. Oczywiście przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam doustnie i szczerze polecam tą metodę ponieważ w razie konieczności udania się do lekarza, ten nie wykryje leków, a w pochwie mogą zostać pozostałości. Oczywiście za aborcję nic Ci nie grozi poza nieprzyjemnymi komentarzami. 
> 
> Moja rada jest taka aby tabletki rozciąć nożem, wydłubać ze środka tą małą tabletkę i dopiero włożyć pod język. Unikniesz nieprzyjemnych poparzeń i smaku.


dziewczyny gdzie go kupilyście proszę pomóżcie.. może jakieś namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny gdzie go kupilyście proszę pomóżcie.. może jakieś namiary


Ja w aptece. Wysłałam kolegę do lekarza rodzinnego. Powiedział, że pracuje na budowie i bardzo bolą go kolana. Kiedyś brał Arthrotec, który mu pomógł. Przepisał bez problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja w aptece. Wysłałam kolegę do lekarza rodzinnego. Powiedział, że pracuje na budowie i bardzo bolą go kolana. Kiedyś brał Arthrotec, który mu pomógł. Przepisał bez problemu.


ja niestety nie mam kogo o to poprosić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja niestety nie mam kogo o to poprosić


Jedynym pewnym źródłem są strony womenonweb i womenhelpwomen.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedynym pewnym źródłem są strony womenonweb i womenhelpwomen.


tak wiem ale z województwem lubuskim jest problem  pisałam z womenkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec forte 75mg  18 sztuk, wysyłka


proszę o maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak wiem ale z województwem lubuskim jest problem  pisałam z womenkami


Kolejny raz piszę, że problemy z celnikami są tylko w przypadku WOW. Dla WHW nie ma znaczenia jakie to województwo, one wyślą wszędzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę o maila


Jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowana prosze o e-mail


   Zostaw swojego - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam doustnie i szczerze polecam tą metodę ponieważ w razie konieczności udania się do lekarza, ten nie wykryje leków, a w pochwie mogą zostać pozostałości. Oczywiście za aborcję nic Ci nie grozi poza nieprzyjemnymi komentarzami. 
> 
> Moja rada jest taka aby tabletki rozciąć nożem, wydłubać ze środka tą małą tabletkę i dopiero włożyć pod język. Unikniesz nieprzyjemnych poparzeń i smaku.


A to co wydlubujesz to wyrzucasz tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny gdzie go kupilyście proszę pomóżcie.. może jakieś namiary


Ja poszłam na żywioł ze tak powiem albo mi sprzeda albo nie tak sobie pomyślałam poszłam do małej nie sieciowej apteki miałam napisane na karteczce lek na reumatyzm no Art.dałam tej pani ta kartki ona szuka i mówi że ten lek jest na receptę a ja na to o babcia nic nie mówiła i co teraz dość mocno ja boli a do lekarza idzie topiero w piątek a ona na to że mi sprzeda Ale w piątek mam przyniec receptę więc się udało to już połowa sukcesu więc juto będe działać mam nadzieję że się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to co wydlubujesz to wyrzucasz tak


Tak dokładnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Problemy z przesyłkami ma tylko WOW. Whw może wysłać do każdego województwa.


ok dobrze wiedzieć, na chwile obecna wzięłam 5 tabletek o 7 rano rozpuściły się w buzi. teraz kolejne 5. zobaczymy co się będzie działo. a receptę zdobyłam na wszystkie trzy opakowania u lakarza rodzinnego . tyle mi pomogło ,ze się leczę na nawracającą rwę kulszowa i powiedziałam ze mój lekarz jest na L4 do końca miesiąca. 
ktoś zamawiał zestaw z whw na południe Polski?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem po pierwszej doustnej dawce narazie bez efektów jest może ktoś tu roznowa dodałaby mi trochę wsparcia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak narazie po godzinie dostalam biegunki i delikate bole podbrzusza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile czekalyscie na zestaw z women?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zazylam art na zestaw z women czeka sie około 7 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moj zestawa 2 dzien jest w warszawie. :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam wczoraj o 17 art, po 1 dawcę delikatny skurcz, po drugiej lekkie krwawienie i tuż przed 3 dawka wszystko sie rozkręciło, zaczął mnie bolec brzuch trochę bardziej niż podczas miesiączki,  i dodatkowo krew trochę bardziej zaczęła lecieć, wyleciały z 4 skrzepy. Po 3 dawcę wszystko zaczęło sie uspokajać, ale w środku nocy dostałam strasznej biegunki. Teraz lekko pobolewa mnie czasami brzuch i delikatnie krew leci, ale minimalnie. Myślicie, ze sie udało ? Mam jeszcze 8 tab i zastanawiam sie czy je wziąć czy lepiej poczekać tydzien az pojde do ginekologa i ewentualnie wtedy je wziąć. Jak myślicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moj zestawa 2 dzien jest w warszawie.


A do jakiego województwa idzie ? w warszawie może trochę poleżeć, nie martw się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

świetokrzyskie busko zdroj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze poczekaj z następna dawką żeby nie przegiac...  jeśli występuje krwawienie tzn ze macica czyści sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> świetokrzyskie busko zdroj


to bezpieczne województwo, niedługo dostaniesz swoją paczkę, pewnie po weekendzie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwszej dawce mialas jakieś silne objawy ja dopiero za2 h zazyeam druga narazie czuję się dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oby bo sa juz nerwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po pierwszej dawcę po 15 min zaczęłam mieć skurcze, że nie mogłam sie do końca wyprostować, ale szybko ustąpiły i po jakiś 30 min wyleciała mi tak jakby woda ale trochę bardziej gęsta w kolorze prawie pomarańczowym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie delikatne bóle brzucha są jestem w koncu 4 tyg narazie żadnych śladów krwawienia myslisz ze powinnam się martwic ze cis nie tak jest za 40 mnie n druga seria 4 tavl pod język

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem w 5 tyg i krwawić zaczęłam zaraz przed wzięciem drugiej dawki wiec jeszcze moze pojawić sie krwawienie u Ciebie. Czytałam, że u niektórych dziewczyn dopiero po paru dniach cos zaczyna sie dziać wiec każdy organizm reaguje inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wziełam w sumie 8 tabletek dwie dawki po 4 , zostało mi jeszcze 12 tabletek moge je odsprzedac za 100 zl jestem z podkarpacia tabletki sa oryginalne na recepte za ktora zaplacilam mozliwosc osobistego odbioru , kontakt na eecstasy20@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za wsparcie czuje skurcze delikatne a duze krwawienie mialas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie duże, bardziej jak poszłam do toalety zaczęło lecieć, krwawiłam jak podczas 2 dnia okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam druga dawke zobaczymy co będzie dalej utrzymują sir u mnie tylko dreszcze i biegunka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 4 tabletki miso prostol ktore mi zostały po zabiegu od women help. odbiór osobisty w krakowie cena 80zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 4 tabletki miso prostol ktore mi zostały po zabiegu od women help. odbiór osobisty w krakowie cena 80zł email agnes933@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam druga dawke zobaczymy co będzie dalej utrzymują sir u mnie tylko dreszcze i biegunka


ja tak mialam z pierwszym i drugim razem tzn opakowaniem . teraz biore 3 i juz wzielam 3 dawke po 5 tabletek i poki co mam straszne bole podbrzusza i krzyza . zobaczymy co bedzie dalej w razie czego mam ostatnie 5 tabletek na 4 dawke. a jak  nie to zostaje whw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja wróciłam właśnie z usg i się udało po ciąży nie ma śladu a ginekolog powiedziała mi że miałam bardziej obfitą miesiączkę i że to czasem się zdarza tabletki zamawiałam od Pani z tego numeru 576-340-913 bardzo mi pomogła mogłam się wygadać i jakoś mniej się bałam polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie akurat zażywanie 2 dawkę a trzecia po ilu godz mam wziąść po 3 czy po 2 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dalej nic moze troche większe bole brzucha boje sie ze nie zadziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zauwazylam tylko ze piersi przestały boleć i bir są napuchniete czy to dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Denerwuje się bo zaraz  dawka i dalej nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzecia* myślę czy jeśli ona niw Zadziala to czy stosowac 4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzecia* myślę czy jeśli ona niw Zadziala to czy stosowac 4


ja wlanie tez mam dylemat,bo póki co mam silne skurcze podbrzusza i ból krzyża ,zaczęło się plamienie...a u Ciebie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brak plamienia delikatne skurczr to wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie chyba nie wyjdzie i co wtedy jestem zalamana

----------


## Sylwuska1215

sylwuska1215@interia.pl

----------


## Sylwuska1215

Witam, Sprzedam Arthrotec forte 75mg 18 sztuk , wysyłka,
kontakt: sylwuska1215@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze trzecia dawka o 16-10 ale myślę że dzala bo krwawie i kilka małych kawałków mi wypadło no i jeden coś jak piłeczka do pin-ponga skurcze z krzyża dreszcze i brzuch mnie boli bardziej niż przy miesiaczce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie chyba nie wyjdzie i co wtedy jestem zalamana


Nie zalamoj się bądź dobrej myśli zawsze możesz sprubowac jeszcze raz trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tableki w rozsadnej cenie. Prosze o kontakt. sikoreczka0508@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie tea xaczelo sir krwawienie delikatne ale narazie bez skrzepow czekam co dalej i serdecznie z tego miejsca pozdrawiam pewną panią ktora pomogla mi przez to przejść jesli macie dziewczyny problem z dostaniem leków badz jesteście same w tej sytuacji to dzwońcie do niej 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat mam 3 dawkę pod językiem miałam silne bułeczki z krzyża krwawienie i skrzepy była mniejsze i jeden większy bardzo bólami mnie brzuch najgorsze były bóle z krzyżaa le nagle przeszło czy to już koniec proszę o odpiwiec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam za byki Ale to ten słownik w tel wiadomość wyżej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat mam 3 dawkę pod językiem miałam silne bułeczki z krzyża krwawienie i skrzepy była mniejsze i jeden większy bardzo bólami mnie brzuch najgorsze były bóle z krzyżaa le nagle przeszło czy to już koniec proszę o odpiwiec


    Najprawdopodobniej masz to już za sobą, ale oczywiście musisz się zbadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 190 zł już z przesyłką. Oczywiście przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja delikatnie poplamilam podpaske i nic wiecej sie bie dzieje nie wiem co dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najprawdopodobniej masz to już za sobą, ale oczywiście musisz się zbadać.


A kiedy mam się zbadać jak krew będzie mi jeszcze lecieć czy już czy jak mi przestanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie tea xaczelo sir krwawienie delikatne ale narazie bez skrzepo czekam co dalej i serdecznie z tego miejsca pozdrawiam pewną panią ktora ppomoglami przez to przejść jesli macie dziewczyny problem z dostaniem leków badz jesteście same w tej sytuacji to dzwońcie do niej 575 823 497


 tez dziekuje     pani z tego nr mi tez pomogla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kiedy mam się zbadać jak krew będzie mi jeszcze lecieć czy już czy jak mi przestanie


Jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja delikatnie poplamilam podpaske i nic wiecej sie bie dzieje nie wiem co dalej


U mnie chyba pomogło 3 opakowanie albo 3x5 tabletek . Ostatnia dawkę wzięłam o 13 i od tamtej pory już cały czas skurcze i ból krzyża . Teraz krwawienie ,jakiś mały skrzep ,czekam nadal co się będzie później działo .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam art wyleciał mi duży skrzep pare mniejszych, krwawiłam chwilami mocniej chwilami słabiej, brzuch mnie bolał ale po 3 dawcę ustąpiło,  a teraz przestaje mi lecieć krew mam tylko lekkie plamienie. Myślicie ze mogło sie udać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd kupujecie tabletki arthrotec ? Podajcie jakies uczciwe źródło. Prosze was bardzo o informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was dłuższy czas po zażyciu art. miała bóle w podbrzuszu? Tabletki wzięłam ponad miesiąc temu, wszystko się udało, jestem tuż po normalnej miesiączce a wciąż chwilami mam bóle w jajnikach (nie jakieś silne, to takie delikatne kłucie). Byłam u ginekologa 3 tygodnie "po" i wszystko było w porządku, a teraz zaczynam się martwić czy jednak szkód sobie tym nie narobiłam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
> Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
> Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
> Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
> Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
> Martyna 577 214 933


Oszustwo. Oryginalny zestaw nie zawiera 12 tabletek Arthroteku, nawet nie potrzeba tylu do przeprowadzenia aborcji z RU. Tylko womenki mogą Wam wysłać oryginalny zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec forte 10szt.160zl.,20szt.320zl marcel1978.1978@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 180 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 150 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej zamow sobie orginalny ze strony wow, oni nawet ustępują z darowizną jeżeli masz cienką sytuacje finansową przynajmniej masz pewnosc ze to bedzie orginalny zestaw a nie od handlar


Ja czekam na swoj a mi juz nie bedzie potrzebny dzis ma byc moge odsprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec Zwykly.  Cena 150zl .
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dlugo zestaw z women byl w wer warszawa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak dlugo zestaw z women byl w wer warszawa?


Mój tydzień leżał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój tydzień leżał.


to dlugo ech

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj robiłam akcję a Art i mialam bole z krzyża pod brzusze też mnie bolało skrzepy też była mniejsze i jeden duży i jeszcze kewawie ale już mnie nic nie boli to chyba się udało jak myślicie i jak długo jeszcze będę krwawic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 190 zł już z przesyłką. Oczywiście przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie można zrobić test ciążowy czy wszystko się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie można zrobić test ciążowy czy wszystko się udało


po 3 tygodniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

10 tabletek 350 zł

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie chyba pomogło 3 opakowanie albo 3x5 tabletek . Ostatnia dawkę wzięłam o 13 i od tamtej pory już cały czas skurcze i ból krzyża . Teraz krwawienie ,jakiś mały skrzep ,czekam nadal co się będzie później działo .


Tak jak pisałam ,na mnie zadziałało 3x5 tabletek. Dostałam tak silnych skurczy i bólu krzyża, że musiało się tak skończyć. Zaczęłam plamic ,potem krwawic . Ok 20.00 wylecialo coś na kształt wątróbki, cała dłoń i dość dużo krwi. Potem jeszcze wypadło coś w toalecie Ale nie wiem ile i co dokładnie. Zdecydowałam się pojechać do szpitala i dobrze zrobiłam. Przyjęto mnie na zabieg abrazji bo było poronienie w toku . Uspili mnie na 15min wyczyscili ,podali antybiotyk i w tej chwili troszeczkę krwawie jak przy miesiaczce. Nie jestem z siebie dumna ,wiem że bede z tym żyć do końca życia Ale już czasu nie cofne...

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Kupiłam tam zestaw za 90 euro, lecz postanowiłam zachować ciąże i odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej


Z poważaniem
Anna Tuler.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie można zrobić test ciążowy czy wszystko się udało


Najlepiej zrobić betę z krwi od razu i dzień albo kilka dni później. Jeśli spada to się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomozcie mi mam tabletki arhrotek  tylko niewiem jak brac dopochwowo i pod jezyki ile dawek co ile godzin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomozcie mi mam tabletki arhrotek  tylko niewiem jak brac dopochwowo i pod jezyki ile dawek co ile godzin


W internecie jest wiele instrukcji, wystarczy wpisać w google... Co 3 godziny 4 tabletki najlepiej po wyjęciu ze środka tej mniejszej tabletki. Pod język według mnie, ale to wszystko jedno, tylko łatwiej po przyjęciu dopochwowym to potem w razie czego wykryć w szpitalu czy u lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W internecie jest wiele instrukcji, wystarczy wpisać w google... Co 3 godziny 4 tabletki najlepiej po wyjęciu ze środka tej mniejszej tabletki. Pod język według mnie, ale to wszystko jedno, tylko łatwiej po przyjęciu dopochwowym to potem w razie czego wykryć w szpitalu czy u lekarza.


 A ile dawek 4dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile dawek 4dawki


WOW poleca nawet 5 dawek jeśli bierze się tylko arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW poleca nawet 5 dawek jeśli bierze się tylko arthrotec


No dobrze czyli wychozi na to ze cale opakowanir 20tab i jestvw tedy pewnosc ze sie uda jestem w 5tyg tak ok chciala bym dzisiaj zaczac  czy poczekac jeszze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem po pietwszej probie nieudanej Wiem ze teraz I tak musze probowac dalej wiec napisalam do women on web ze jestem w girszej sytuacji finansiwej I poprosili O wplate 20 euro myslicie Ze przrz to ze wplace mniej move dluzej czekac badz wogole nie dostac zestawu od nich czy jest to zaufana strona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW poleca nawet 5 dawek jeśli bierze się tylko arthrotec


No dobrze czyli wychozi na to ze cale opakowanir 20tab i jestvw tedy pewnosc ze sie uda jestem w 5tyg tak ok chciala bym dzisiaj zaczac  czy poczekac jeszze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dobrze czyli wychozi na to ze cale opakowanir 20tab i jestvw tedy pewnosc ze sie uda jestem w 5tyg tak ok chciala bym dzisiaj zaczac  czy poczekac jeszze


Jak najszybciej weź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem po pietwszej probie nieudanej Wiem ze teraz I tak musze probowac dalej wiec napisalam do women on web ze jestem w girszej sytuacji finansiwej I poprosili O wplate 20 euro myslicie Ze przrz to ze wplace mniej move dluzej czekac badz wogole nie dostac zestawu od nich czy jest to zaufana strona


Dostaniesz zestaw normalnie. Wpłać jak najszybciej to od razu po wpłacie wyślą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze powiedzcie  mi czy bede robila dobrze mam tabletki i chce wziasc pierwsza dawke 2tab pod jezyk druga dawke za 2godz 3tab pod jezyk i 2dopochwowo 3dawke 3tabl pod jezyk 3dopochwowo i 4dawke 3pod jezek 4fopochwowo  i czy brav 5dawke  czy to pomoze

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://devilleomega.com/">omega watches</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://devilleomega.com/">omega sports</a></strong>
<br>
*fake omega*
 | *replica omega*
 | *fake omega*
Omega seamaster, aqua-terra-150-m
language:
 Deutsch 
 Français 
		[url=ht

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem po pietwszej probie nieudanej Wiem ze teraz I tak musze probowac dalej wiec napisalam do women on web ze jestem w girszej sytuacji finansiwej I poprosili O wplate 20 euro myslicie Ze przrz to ze wplace mniej move dluzej czekac badz wogole nie dostac zestawu od nich czy jest to zaufana strona


A z nad wiesz że ci się nie udało miałaś jakieś objawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze powiedzcie  mi czy bede robila dobrze mam tabletki i chce wziasc pierwsza dawke 2tab pod jezyk druga dawke za 2godz 3tab pod jezyk i 2dopochwowo 3dawke 3tabl pod jezyk 3dopochwowo i 4dawke 3pod jezek 4fopochwowo  i czy brav 5dawke  czy to pomoze


Dawkowanie to trzy razy po 4 tabletki na 30 minut co trzy godziny. Jeśli nic się nie dzieje, można wziąć kolejne dwie dawki, czyli razem 5 dawek=20 tabletek za jednym podejściem.

Warto przed aborcją poczytać trochę informacji na temat dawkowania, tego co się będzie z Wami działo, jak sobie pomóc podczas akcji, np dział FAQ na womenonweb.org, womenhelp.org, lub polskie forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dobrze czyli wychozi na to ze cale opakowanir 20tab i jestvw tedy pewnosc ze sie uda jestem w 5tyg tak ok chciala bym dzisiaj zaczac  czy poczekac jeszze


Z samym Arthrotekiem nigdy nie ma pewności że się uda. Nawet jakbyś zjadła wagon tabsów. Masz 60-70 % szans na powodzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak długo po aborcji bolały was piersi?
Arthrotec zażyłam w zeszła środę a dopiero  dziś przestałam krwawic jednak piersi bolą mnie nadal. Inne objawy ciąży zniknęły. Jak było u was?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak długo po aborcji bolały was piersi?
> Arthrotec zażyłam w zeszła środę a dopiero  dziś przestałam krwawic jednak piersi bolą mnie nadal. Inne objawy ciąży zniknęły. Jak było u was?


Ja zazylam Art. W ten czwartek i objawy ciąży już na drugi dzień znikły mnie też jeszcze bolą piersi Ale już coraz mniej i a krwawienie jak w przed ostatni lub ostatni dzień miesiaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak długo po aborcji bolały was piersi?
> Arthrotec zażyłam w zeszła środę a dopiero  dziś przestałam krwawic jednak piersi bolą mnie nadal. Inne objawy ciąży zniknęły. Jak było u was?


U mnie po kilku dniach ból zniknął. Ale to objaw który może się długo utrzymywać. Poczekaj aż hcg mocno spadnie. To też zależy od tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po drugiej dawce 2pod jezyk i 3dopochwowo i nic mam delkiatny bul brzucha  czy to po 3dawce cos sie bedzie dzialo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po drugiej dawce 2pod jezyk i 3dopochwowo i nic mam delkiatny bul brzucha  czy to po 3dawce cos sie bedzie dzialo


Trudno powiedzieć. Może się dziać,ale również może się nic nie zadziac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trudno powiedzieć. Może się dziać,ale również może się nic nie zadziac


A mozeczwiekszyc dawke 3pod jezyk i 4dopochwowoi tak kolejne 2dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak. Gdziekolwoek traficie na laske olga jackowska ktora chce sprzedac zestaw od womenek nie wierzcie kase skasuje i koniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja czekam na swoj a mi juz nie bedzie potrzebny dzis ma byc moge odsprzedac


Czy posiadasz jeszcze ten zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthotec 12 szt. 100zl
Arthotec 20szt 220zL

kaja.lach@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i mi sie nie udalo troche mnie brzuch boli i prawe zero krwi  Co zle zrobilam wzelam 3dawki ostatnia 3pod jezyk 4dopochwowo a teraz mam tylko biegunke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arthrotec . zapakowany z ulotka . cena 160 zl za 12 szt 200 za 20.szt
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i mi sie nie udalo troche mnie brzuch boli i prawe zero krwi  Co zle zrobilam wzelam 3dawki ostatnia 3pod jezyk 4dopochwowo a teraz mam tylko biegunke


To zrobiłaś źle że nie miesza się sposobu podania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylam Na usg I jest pecherzyk beta tez wzrasta w robilam  dzien po I Na nastepny I wtedybtez zobaczylam pecherzyk Na usg mialam skurcze plamienie wylecialo cost ze mnie owiniete biala "wata" z dwoma pomaronczowyni kropkami w srodku ale widocznie to nie bylo to czy przelwe do women mige wykonac Na poczcie w euro przepraszam za absurdalne pytania ale z nerwow chyba glupieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Konczy mi sir rowniez plamienie dlugo czekalyscie Na zestaw z women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Konczy mi sir rowniez plamienie dlugo czekalyscie Na zestaw z women


Oglaszaja sie tu dziewczymy z arthrotec za 150 160 zl . zamow i w pon lub wtorek sobie powtórz. I nie rob takiej paniki .... ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylam Na usg I jest pecherzyk beta tez wzrasta w robilam  dzien po I Na nastepny I wtedybtez zobaczylam pecherzyk Na usg mialam skurcze plamienie wylecialo cost ze mnie owiniete biala "wata" z dwoma pomaronczowyni kropkami w srodku ale widocznie to nie bylo to czy przelwe do women mige wykonac Na poczcie w euro przepraszam za absurdalne pytania ale z nerwow chyba glupieje


Na poczcie to lepiej nie , będzie długo szedł. Możesz sama zrobić przelew z konta. Na zestaw czeka się około 7-14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie man wlasnie konta a jesli wysle I'm potwierdzenie przelewu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam arthrotec Na mnie nie podziala wiec potrzebuje czehos innego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oglaszaja sie tu dziewczymy z arthrotec za 150 160 zl . zamow i w pon lub wtorek sobie powtórz. I nie rob takiej paniki .... ;/


Przecież napisała wcześniej, że Womenki obniżyły jej do 20 euro, to po  co ma wywalac kasę na niepewny Arthrotek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie man wlasnie konta a jesli wysle I'm potwierdzenie przelewu


Możesz wysłać. Wydaje mi się że wystarczy wpłacić w złotówkach, poczta przewalutuje przelew. I opłata może być duża. Możesz też iść do banku, założyć konto, zrobić przelew, a potem je zamknąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety pocxta nie robi takich przelewow myslicie ze western union bedzir dobrym wyborem nie man konta bankowego Niestety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To zrobiłaś źle że nie miesza się sposobu podania


 no dobrze tylke ze rozmawiaam z taka kobitka i powiedzial ze bedzie ok  no to sprobuje w nastepnym tyg 4dawki po 5tabdopochwowo  to moze sie wtedy uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety pocxta nie robi takich przelewow myslicie ze western union bedzir dobrym wyborem nie man konta bankowego Niestety


To idź do banku, albo załóż konto. Szukasz problemu tam gdzie go nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam aborcję miałam objawy czyli bardzo bolał mnie brzuch krzyż mnie bolał i to bardzo wylatywaly mi mniejsze kawałki i jeden większy ale przy 3 dawce wszystkie bóle minęły Ale dalej kwawilam i kawałki mi wypadaly ale jeszcze zazylam 4 dawkę z 4 tabletkami na drugi dzień objawy ciąży minęły a piersi z dnia mną dzień coraz mniej bolały a dziś już prakczycznie wcale nie bolą tylko delikatnie krwawie to się udało tak bo już sama nie wiem i zaczynam panikowac czy się udało czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widze ze Jakis problem pan pani do mnie ma ja tylko pytam o rade chyba od tego forum jest jesli przeszkadzaja panu pani moje wpisy prosze ich nie czytac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widze ze Jakis problem pan pani do mnie ma ja tylko pytam o rade chyba od tego forum jest jesli przeszkadzaja panu pani moje wpisy prosze ich nie czytac.


Panikujesz i pytasz o jedno i to samo. Masz odpowiedzi wyzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobiłam aborcję miałam objawy czyli bardzo bolał mnie brzuch krzyż mnie bolał i to bardzo wylatywaly mi mniejsze kawałki i jeden większy ale przy 3 dawce wszystkie bóle minęły Ale dalej kwawilam i kawałki mi wypadaly ale jeszcze zazylam 4 dawkę z 4 tabletkami na drugi dzień objawy ciąży minęły a piersi z dnia mną dzień coraz mniej bolały a dziś już prakczycznie wcale nie bolą tylko delikatnie krwawie to się udało tak bo już sama nie wiem i zaczynam panikowac czy się udało czy nie


Wygląda jakby się udało, miałam bardzo podobnie. Idź jutro na betę to się wyjaśni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zagubilam dowod czy wg ciebie zaloza konto Na karteczke potwierdzajaca jego zagubuenie? Mi wydaje sie ze nie dlatego szukam innych rozwiazan

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wygląda jakby się udało, miałam bardzo podobnie. Idź jutro na betę to się wyjaśni


Na betę mam iść a co to jest i na czym to polega bo nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte przesylak za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci,lek na drugi dzien po zamowieniu w dni robocze ,mozliwy odbior osobisty.Cena za 10sz.165zl.lub 20sz.320 tel.603551621.Pozdrawjam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zagubilam dowod czy wg ciebie zaloza konto Na karteczke potwierdzajaca jego zagubuenie? Mi wydaje sie ze nie dlatego szukam innych rozwiazan


To napisz do womenek i zapytaj. Tak samo przesyłki nie wydadzą Ci na poczcie bez dowodu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na betę mam iść a co to jest i na czym to polega bo nie wiem


Jezu, laski, ręce opadają...wy naprawdę tak bez przygotowania robicie te aborcje??? Czy to tak trudno usiąść i poczytać PRZED zazyciem , jak się dawkuje, jakie mogą być objawy, jakie skutki uboczne, i jak sprawdzić czy się udało??? Podalam kilka postów wyżej adresy stron, gdzie macie RZETELNE informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, czy to tak trudno zerknac??? Przecież to dotyczy waszego zdrowia i życia, chyba lepiej coś wiedzieć na ten temat, a nie lyknac jakieś tam tabletki i czekać na cud.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomozcie mi bo niewiem co mam robic wczoraj  zastosowalam art  mialam delikatny bol brzucha  delikatne krwawienie  zrobilam to dopochwowo tabletki sie nierozpuscily do konca i jeszcze troche krwawie i juz sama niewiem czy sie udalo czy nie  bo ja mam wrazenie ze niee co mam dalej robic

----------


## kolorowejarmarki

witam jest tu ktos? o 16;30 zazylam 1 dawke arth dousnie...lekki ból brzucha oraz dreszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tel.507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec sprzedam tel 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprosze zeby wyslali Na kolezanki acres on a odbierze mysle ze bedzir taka mozliwosc pytalam Na women o western ale nie odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA NETporadnia 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomozcie mi bo niewiem co mam robic wczoraj  zastosowalam art  mialam delikatny bol brzucha  delikatne krwawienie  zrobilam to dopochwowo tabletki sie nierozpuscily do konca i jeszcze troche krwawie i juz sama niewiem czy sie udalo czy nie  bo ja mam wrazenie ze niee co mam dalej robic


Proste - powtorz zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proste - powtorz zabieg


Ewentualnie urodź dziecko  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastosowałam Art miałam dreszcze silne bóle brzucha i krzyża do tego wypadaly że mnie ciemniejszy mniejsze kawałki i jeden większy na drugi dzień objawy ciąży minęły a piersi coraz mniej bolą jedynie jeszcze krwawię czy się udało czylalam na innym forum ze np: po aborcji hcg po kilku dniach spadnie bo nie ma co go produkować to w tedy można zrobić test ciążowy czy to prawda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS odbior osobisty lub przesyłka za pobraniem 570 099 075 lub lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastosowałam Art miałam dreszcze silne bóle brzucha i krzyża do tego wypadaly że mnie ciemniejszy mniejsze kawałki i jeden większy na drugi dzień objawy ciąży minęły a piersi coraz mniej bolą jedynie jeszcze krwawię czy się udało czylalam na innym forum ze np: po aborcji hcg po kilku dniach spadnie bo nie ma co go produkować to w tedy można zrobić test ciążowy czy to prawda


Spadnie, dziecko, ale nie aż do takiego poziomu, żeby od razu test był negatywny... dlatego masz zrobić dwie bety w laboratorium, żeby się przekonać czy spada....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spadnie, dziecko, ale nie aż do takiego poziomu, żeby od razu test był negatywny... dlatego masz zrobić dwie bety w laboratorium, żeby się przekonać czy spada....


W laboratorium czyli normalnie w przechodni mogę badanie bata zrobić a ile dni odstepu między jednym a drugim badaniem powinno być

----------


## klaooodoo

Witam wczoraj o 16;30 pierwsza dawka po 20 min. nastąpiło odrazu krwawienie za dwie godziny ciurkiem,skrzepy,bóle. Nie wiem czy to były skurcze bo nie czułam.Przy nastepnych dawkach drgawki,gorączka , w nocy wziełam jeszcze dodatkowo dwie tabletki czyli razem 14. Krwawie żywą czerwoną krwią , nie wiem czy coś wypadło bo miałam okropną biegunkę po ostatniej dawce i leciało stąd i stąd. Myślicie ,że jest jakies powodzenie skoro nadal krwawie ? Proszę o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W laboratorium czyli normalnie w przechodni mogę badanie bata zrobić a ile dni odstepu między jednym a drugim badaniem powinno być


2-3 dni najlepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2-3 dni najlepiej


A to nie będzie podajrzane że po 2-3 dniach znów przyjdę zrobić te same badanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje, to 160 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2-3 dni najlepiej


Albo usg pójdę zrobić i od razu będę wiedzieć bo nie wytrzymam Tyler dni w nie pewnosci cat sie Udall czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to nie będzie podajrzane że po 2-3 dniach znów przyjdę zrobić te same badanie


    A dlaczego niby? Każda kobieta może sobie zrobić  takie badanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to nie będzie podajrzane że po 2-3 dniach znów przyjdę zrobić te same badanie


No ale właśnie tak się bada czy ciąża się prawidłowo rozwija....A poza tym co ma być podejrzane? Przecież nie popelniasz żadnego przestępstwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo usg pójdę zrobić i od razu będę wiedzieć bo nie wytrzymam Tyler dni w nie pewnosci cat sie Udall czy nie


A który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki? Bo jak bardzo wczesny to i tak nic lekarz nic nie zobaczy, albo zobaczy pęcherzyk, ale nie będzie w stanie określić czy ciąża się rozwija, czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki? Bo jak bardzo wczesny to i tak nic lekarz nic nie zobaczy, albo zobaczy pęcherzyk, ale nie będzie w stanie określić czy ciąża się rozwija, czy nie.


Ja zarzylam art I chce zobaczy czy sie Udalo no na badanie beta to za długo czekać bym musiala na wynik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zarzylam art I chce zobaczy czy sie Udalo no na badanie beta to za długo czekać bym musiala na wynik


Domyslam się że zazylas art...pytam o tydzień ciąży z powodów, które wyżej opisalam. Żebyś nie wydała pieniędzy na gina, a i tak się nic nie dowiesz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Domyslam się że zazylas art...pytam o tydzień ciąży z powodów, które wyżej opisalam. Żebyś nie wydała pieniędzy na gina, a i tak się nic nie dowiesz...


Jak by się nie udało to by był 7 tydzień i 4 dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to nie będzie podajrzane że po 2-3 dniach znów przyjdę zrobić te same badanie


Lekarze często zalecają robienie tego badania w kilkudniowych odstępach właśnie po to żeby przekonać się czy ciąża rozwija się prawidłowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zarzylam art po 1 dawce zaczela leciec mi krew mialm bole brzucha i krzyza i do tego dreszcze wylatywaly ze mnie mniejsze kawalki i jeden wiekszy z tego co widzialam bo jeszcze do tych objawow mialam rozwolnienie przy 2 dawce objawy sie jeszcze bardziej nasilily a przy 3 dawce wszystkie bole znikly ale krew i skrzepy dalej lecialy dla pewnosci zazylam jeszcze 4 dawke ale bylo bez zmian po trzech dniach wzielam jeszcze dwa razy art tak dla sprawdzenia ale zadnych objawow po za dreszczani i delikatnym rozwolnienim nie mialam to jak myslicie udalo sie czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapomnialam dopisac wiadomosc wyzej nadal delikadnie krwawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny brałam tydzien temu art, dzis poszłam do ginekologa i powiedziałam ze spóźniał mi sie okres i dostałam ostatnio silnego krwawienia i lecą ze mnie skrzepy i krwawienie trwa juz dosyć długo a po zbadaniu mnie przypisał mi tabletki anty na uspokojenie hormonów. Zdziwiło mnie że nie wykrył poronienia zwłaszcza ze cały czas krwawię, 'myślicie ze udało sie skoro nie powiedział ze jestem w ciąży ? Byłabym teraz jakoś w 7 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny brałam tydzien temu art, dzis poszłam do ginekologa i powiedziałam ze spóźniał mi sie okres i dostałam ostatnio silnego krwawienia i lecą ze mnie skrzepy i krwawienie trwa juz dosyć długo a po zbadaniu mnie przypisał mi tabletki anty na uspokojenie hormonów. Zdziwiło mnie że nie wykrył poronienia zwłaszcza ze cały czas krwawię, 'myślicie ze udało sie skoro nie powiedział ze jestem w ciąży ? Byłabym teraz jakoś w 7 tyg


Mogłaś sięw  proste jego spytać czy może jesteśw  ciąży to byś była teraz spokojniejsza ale jak na ten temat nic nie mówił że pomimo krwawienia i bólo to z dzieckiem jest ok to po mojemu to co tu napisałaś mogło ci się udać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny brałam tydzien temu art, dzis poszłam do ginekologa i powiedziałam ze spóźniał mi sie okres i dostałam ostatnio silnego krwawienia i lecą ze mnie skrzepy i krwawienie trwa juz dosyć długo a po zbadaniu mnie przypisał mi tabletki anty na uspokojenie hormonów. Zdziwiło mnie że nie wykrył poronienia zwłaszcza ze cały czas krwawię, 'myślicie ze udało sie skoro nie powiedział ze jestem w ciąży ? Byłabym teraz jakoś w 7 tyg


Mógł nie zauwazyc pęcherzyka z powodu bałaganu w macicy. A w siódmym tygodniu tętna mogło jeszcze nie być. Tym bardziej że nie podpowiedzialas mu o ciąży. Dlatego dwie bety są lepsze od usg, bo masz 200% pewności co z ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pojde jeszcze raz do innego ginekologa i zapytam o ciąże, ale wydaje mi sie ze sie udało bo piersi od wczoraj mnie juz nie bolai nie mam odruchów wymiotnych a wcześniej codziennie miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.

Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mógł nie zauwazyc pęcherzyka z powodu bałaganu w macicy. A w siódmym tygodniu tętna mogło jeszcze nie być. Tym bardziej że nie podpowiedzialas mu o ciąży. Dlatego dwie bety są lepsze od usg, bo masz 200% pewności co z ciążą.


To nawet jak mogła udać się aborcja Art w 7 tyg i nadal się krwawi to usg nie wykaże czy jest się w ciąży czy nie dziwne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Następstwa aborcji

W pierwszych dniach po zabiegu kobieta może odczuwać bóle w podbrzuszu, mdłości i zawroty głowy.Mogą pojawić się wymioty i biegunka. Leżenie w łóżku wskazane jest jednak najwyżej przez jeden dzień, do momentu ustąpienia efektów znieczulenia. W zasadzie już następnego dnia można powrócić do codziennych obowiązków. Nie należy natomiast podejmować wysiłku fizycznego, zwłaszcza dźwigania i biegania, przynajmniej przez 10-14 dni.

Do powikłań należą m.in.:

krwotoki
uszkodzenie szyjki macicy
przebicie ściany macicy
uszkodzenie innych narządów wewnętrznych
zakażenie

W skrajnych przypadkach może wystąpić wstrząs, prowadzący do śmierci kobiety.

Jeżeli aborcja dotyczyła pierwszej ciąży w życiu kobiety, istnieje większe ryzyko niemożności zajścia w następną. Wzrasta też możliwość samoistnego poronienia i porodu przedwczesnego.

drogadosiebie.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja na wizycie dwa tygodnie "po" nie powiedziałam lekarce o ciąży ani poronieniu. Usg nic nie wykazało, nie było nawet śladu po ciąży ale ja wzięłam art w 5 tygodniu, więc najwyraźniej bardzo szybko wszystko ze mnie wyleciało... Betę oczywiście zrobiłam przed wizytą i spadła, a do lekarza poszłam sprawdzić czy nie wdało się żadne zapalenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Konsekwencje aborcji

Zjawisko, jakim jest aborcja nie zawsze kończy się w momencie usunięcia płodu. W przypadku niektórych kobiet, jej skutki mogą być odczuwalne przez kolejne miesiące, a nawet lata.

Jest to kwestia bardzo indywidualna i nie da się przewidzieć, w którą stronę potoczą się losy. Dobrze jednak zdawać sobie sprawę z możliwych skutków, występujących w niektórych przypadkach po przerwaniu ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Psychiczne skutki aborcji

Po dokonaniu aborcji, mogą pojawić się problemy, które będą odczuwalne jedynie w głowie kobiety. W wielu przypadkach pojawia się na przykład napady smutku i straty, a także poczucie winy. Mogą one mieć różne nasilenie, od drobnych załamań nerwowych, złego nastroju, aż do poważnych stanów depresyjnych, w których niezbędna jest pomoc specjalisty. Niektóre kobiety po przerwaniu ciąży odczuwają zaburzenia snu oraz zaburzenia seksualne, polegające na oziębłym charakterze relacji z partnerem. Wystąpić może również obniżenie poczucia własnej wartości, a nawet autoagresja i samooskarżanie się. 

Co więcej, w niektórych przypadkach, kobiety posiadają zaburzone relacje z kolejnymi, ewentualnymi dziećmi. Rzadziej ich dotykają, częściej się denerwują, czują lęki, szybciej rezygnują z karmienia piersią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## root141com

Hay lam...!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje, to 160 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisze ponieważ chciałabym abyście mi podpowiedziały bo nie wiem co myślec ,a mianowicie w 
w niedziele o 16 zazylam pierwsza dawka arthrotecu pod język juz po 30munutach poczułam bol i 
delikatne krwawienie było,po drugiej silniejsze bóle wydaliłam dwa skrzepy oraz trzeci wielkości orzecha niestety 
nie widziałam czy to płód zbyt wiele krwi .Po trzeciej dawce nadal silne bóle i krwawienie cała noc,rano tylko bóle jak 
przy miesiączce i krwawienie tez,dzis tak samo czasem tylko jeszcze jakiś delikatny skurcz i niewielki skrzep .Do wczoraj miałam nadzieje ze sie udało lecz dzis nadal bola mnie piersi i juz sama niewiem co myślec ,był to 10tc ciazy 
i dodam jeszcze ze ciazy była zagrożona miałam brać luteinę na podrzymanie ale oczywiście nie wzialam ,do lekarza chce iść za tydzien wczesniej nie ponieważ wiem ze skierują mnie do szpitala czego chce uniknąć no chyba za sama sie nie oczyszcze ..Prosze o poradę i odpowiedz dziewczyny które miały podobnie ,czy doszło do poronienia według Was?z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotek nie stosowac w ciazy.Cena za 10 szt.165zl.,20szt.320zl.Tel.603551621.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyle się już naczytałam, że nie wiem co myśleć i co jest... ARt wzięłam w sobotę o 19.00 - 3 tabl. Za cztery godz. wzięłam 4 tabl. Po godzinie czekania dostałam dreszcze, silna biegunkę oraz krwawienie... Nie mam pojęcia czy coś wyleciało w postaci skrzepu, widziałam tylko w toalecie ciemną krew- dużo krwi ( i mocna biegunka- wręcz woda).. Następną dawkę 4 tabl wzięłam po kolejnych czterech godzinach.. Krwawienie osłabło,( jedynie co, to znów powróciły dreszcze), a krwawienie raczej było tylko podczas oddawania moczu.. Po kolejnych czterech godzinach wzięłam tym razem dopochwowo kolejne 4 tabl. Nie miałam jakiś dodatkowych objawów.. Do dziś mam jedynie jakiś dziwny ból żołądka.. Trochę bolą mnie piersi i mam minimalne krwawienie ale tak jak wcześniej tylko przy oddawaniu moczu- ale to zaledwie parę kropel.. Myślę, że mógł to być gdzieś 2-3 tydz. Czy ktoś z was może powiedzieć co robić dalej..
Bo zaraz oszaleję...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle się już naczytałam, że nie wiem co myśleć i co jest... ARt wzięłam w sobotę o 19.00 - 3 tabl. Za cztery godz. wzięłam 4 tabl. Po godzinie czekania dostałam dreszcze, silna biegunkę oraz krwawienie... Nie mam pojęcia czy coś wyleciało w postaci skrzepu, widziałam tylko w toalecie ciemną krew- dużo krwi ( i mocna biegunka- wręcz woda).. Następną dawkę 4 tabl wzięłam po kolejnych czterech godzinach.. Krwawienie osłabło,( jedynie co, to znów powróciły dreszcze), a krwawienie raczej było tylko podczas oddawania moczu.. Po kolejnych czterech godzinach wzięłam tym razem dopochwowo kolejne 4 tabl. Nie miałam jakiś dodatkowych objawów.. Do dziś mam jedynie jakiś dziwny ból żołądka.. Trochę bolą mnie piersi i mam minimalne krwawienie ale tak jak wcześniej tylko przy oddawaniu moczu- ale to zaledwie parę kropel.. Myślę, że mógł to być gdzieś 2-3 tydz. Czy ktoś z was może powiedzieć co robić dalej..
> Bo zaraz oszaleję...


   Oczywiście,że możemy Ci powiedzieć - iść do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, potrzebuje rzetelnej informacji - czy zestaw z girlinneed działa.
To jest pilne dla mnie. Jestem pod kreska, mam mało czasu...
na WOW już za późno...
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście,że możemy Ci powiedzieć - iść do lekarza.


Oczywiście, to najlepsze co można zrobić.. Ale jak myślisz czy w/g objawów wszystko poszło dobrze?
Do lekarza i tak się wybiorę, tylko nie daje mi spokoju myśl co usłyszę .. A i tak już mam dość psychicznie :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście, to najlepsze co można zrobić.. Ale jak myślisz czy w/g objawów wszystko poszło dobrze?
> Do lekarza i tak się wybiorę, tylko nie daje mi spokoju myśl co usłyszę .. A i tak już mam dość psychicznie :-(


Objawy, które wymienilas, są normalne podczas brania Arthroteku. Ale powodzenia akcji nie można wywrozyc że skrzepów. Mogło się udać albo nie. Jedynie badania mogą Cię upewnić. Co z tego że ja Ci napiszę, że się udało, a potem się okaże że ciąża jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, potrzebuje rzetelnej informacji - czy zestaw z girlinneed działa.
> To jest pilne dla mnie. Jestem pod kreska, mam mało czasu...
> na WOW już za późno...
> Proszę o pomoc


To nie jest zestaw, a tylko sam Arthrotek plus coś,co udaje RU. Który masz tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki że już za późno?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Objawy, które wymienilas, są normalne podczas brania Arthroteku. Ale powodzenia akcji nie można wywrozyc że skrzepów. Mogło się udać albo nie. Jedynie badania mogą Cię upewnić. Co z tego że ja Ci napiszę, że się udało, a potem się okaże że ciąża jest?


Wiem, wiem.... Oczywiście trzeba sprawdzić u lekarza.. tylko zastanawiało mnie jedno.. Niektórzy piszą o tak strasznych objawach jakie mieli, że zastanawiam się czy w ogóle ART na mnie zadziałał. A może jest to zależne od tyg w jakim się jest? Jeśli to był początek trzeciego, to może dlatego nie zauważyłam skrzepów... tylko było same krwawienie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, wiem.... Oczywiście trzeba sprawdzić u lekarza.. tylko zastanawiało mnie jedno.. Niektórzy piszą o tak strasznych objawach jakie mieli, że zastanawiam się czy w ogóle ART na mnie zadziałał. A może jest to zależne od tyg w jakim się jest? Jeśli to był początek trzeciego, to może dlatego nie zauważyłam skrzepów... tylko było same krwawienie..


idż zrób badanie krwi na beta hcg daje pewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze, że nie miałam tych strasznych boleści brzucha i skurczy o których tutaj piszą.. Może kilka razy poczułam jakieś ukłucie, ale do zniesienia - nic strasznego.. A od tamtego czasu tylko mam jakieś dziwne uczucie w brzuchu,poniżej żołądka-  takie pulsowanie.. Może miał ktoś podobne objawy.. Do lekarza już się umówiłam, choć panicznie się boję..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, potrzebuje rzetelnej informacji - czy zestaw z girlinneed działa.
> To jest pilne dla mnie. Jestem pod kreska, mam mało czasu...
> na WOW już za późno...
> Proszę o pomoc


   Ja słyszałam,że to jedno wielkie oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisze ponieważ chciałabym abyście mi podpowiedziały bo nie wiem co myślec ,a mianowicie w 
> w niedziele o 16 zazylam pierwsza dawka arthrotecu pod język juz po 30munutach poczułam bol i 
> delikatne krwawienie było,po drugiej silniejsze bóle wydaliłam dwa skrzepy oraz trzeci wielkości orzecha niestety 
> nie widziałam czy to płód zbyt wiele krwi .Po trzeciej dawce nadal silne bóle i krwawienie cała noc,rano tylko bóle jak 
> przy miesiączce i krwawienie tez,dzis tak samo czasem tylko jeszcze jakiś delikatny skurcz i niewielki skrzep .Do wczoraj miałam nadzieje ze sie udało lecz dzis nadal bola mnie piersi i juz sama niewiem co myślec ,był to 10tc ciazy 
> i dodam jeszcze ze ciazy była zagrożona miałam brać luteinę na podrzymanie ale oczywiście nie wzialam ,do lekarza chce iść za tydzien wczesniej nie ponieważ wiem ze skierują mnie do szpitala czego chce uniknąć no chyba za sama sie nie oczyszcze ..Prosze o poradę i odpowiedz dziewczyny które miały podobnie ,czy doszło do poronienia według Was?z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz


JEZELI BYLAS W 10TC ja bym poszla do lekarza .. ja byłam w 6-7 a wyleciało ze mnie tyle ,ze sama bylam w szoku .. łącznie chyba z dwie pełne dłonie  tkanek wyglądających jak wątróbka ... i jeszcze coś w toalecie ale nie mogłam już się przyrzec co dokładnie  bo wpadło do toalety .. tez było tego tyle jak średnie jabłko. do tego dość sporo krwi ,bo az po nogach mi ciekło.. widok okropny.. zdecydowałam się pojechać do szpitala ,tam mnie przyjęli bez zbędnych pytań . pani dr mnie zbadała ,zrobiła usg ,od razu poinformowała ze pęcherzyka nie widać i poronienie jest w toku . nadawałam sie do abrazji bo mocno krwawiłam(wg pani dr) i mimo tak sporej ilości tkanek ,które wydaliłam jeszcze było co czyścic. Pani dr powiedziała ,że gdybym nie była czyszczona to mogłabym stracić dyzo krwi. sam zabieg chyb anie bolał bo mnie uśpili na 20min a potem nic mnie nie bolało . bardziej teraz kilka dni po odczuwam jakieś niedogodności . możne trzeba było pójść do szpitala po usuwaniu takiej dużej ciąży samemu? ja poszłam po 20 wiec nie chcieli mnie wypościć ale jakbyś poszła rano np o 7 to pewnie po zabiegu (3-4h) poszłabyś do domu. no gdzieś do lekarza musisz iść..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, wiem.... Oczywiście trzeba sprawdzić u lekarza.. tylko zastanawiało mnie jedno.. Niektórzy piszą o tak strasznych objawach jakie mieli, że zastanawiam się czy w ogóle ART na mnie zadziałał. A może jest to zależne od tyg w jakim się jest? Jeśli to był początek trzeciego, to może dlatego nie zauważyłam skrzepów... tylko było same krwawienie..


nie chce cie straszyć ale samo krwawienie to jeszcze nie poronienie.. ja miałam plamienia przy pierwszych dwóch opakowaniach, tak tak w sumie musiałam "zjeść" 3 opakowania z czego ostatnie brałam już 3x 5 tabletek dopiero wtedy sie zczely mocne skurcze i krwawienie a po chyba 6h od ostatniej dawki wydalałam duze ilości tkanek a to byl 6-7 tydz. lepiej sprawdz na usg ,bo ja sie zdziwiam po 2gim opakowaniu ze nadal jest ciaza ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> JEZELI BYLAS W 10TC ja bym poszla do lekarza .. ja byłam w 6-7 a wyleciało ze mnie tyle ,ze sama bylam w szoku .. łącznie chyba z dwie pełne dłonie  tkanek wyglądających jak wątróbka ... i jeszcze coś w toalecie ale nie mogłam już się przyrzec co dokładnie  bo wpadło do toalety .. tez było tego tyle jak średnie jabłko. do tego dość sporo krwi ,bo az po nogach mi ciekło.. widok okropny.. zdecydowałam się pojechać do szpitala ,tam mnie przyjęli bez zbędnych pytań . pani dr mnie zbadała ,zrobiła usg ,od razu poinformowała ze pęcherzyka nie widać i poronienie jest w toku . nadawałam sie do abrazji bo mocno krwawiłam(wg pani dr) i mimo tak sporej ilości tkanek ,które wydaliłam jeszcze było co czyścic. Pani dr powiedziała ,że gdybym nie była czyszczona to mogłabym stracić dyzo krwi. sam zabieg chyb anie bolał bo mnie uśpili na 20min a potem nic mnie nie bolało . bardziej teraz kilka dni po odczuwam jakieś niedogodności . możne trzeba było pójść do szpitala po usuwaniu takiej dużej ciąży samemu? ja poszłam po 20 wiec nie chcieli mnie wypościć ale jakbyś poszła rano np o 7 to pewnie po zabiegu (3-4h) poszłabyś do domu. no gdzieś do lekarza musisz iść..


Dzieki za odpowiedz .Tak wiem ze musze iść do lekarza ale chce za kilka dni aby było widać cokolwiek bo 
niby dopiero po 72godz można dostrzec cokolwiek .Jestem przerazona bo miałam nadzieje ,ze mam to za sobą 
Jednak łudzę sie cały czas ze bedzie dobrze ,szpitala chce uniknąć przyznam zabiegu raczej ,czytałam ze jesli nie ma powikłań ani temperatury istnieje szansa ze sie wyczyści .Juz sama nie wiem ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie chce cie straszyć ale samo krwawienie to jeszcze nie poronienie.. ja miałam plamienia przy pierwszych dwóch opakowaniach, tak tak w sumie musiałam "zjeść" 3 opakowania z czego ostatnie brałam już 3x 5 tabletek dopiero wtedy sie zczely mocne skurcze i krwawienie a po chyba 6h od ostatniej dawki wydalałam duze ilości tkanek a to byl 6-7 tydz. lepiej sprawdz na usg ,bo ja sie zdziwiam po 2gim opakowaniu ze nadal jest ciaza ...


Dziękuję za wiadomość...Sprawdzić i tak trzeba, wiem... I obawiam się, że będzie tak jak u Ciebie :-(
Bo z tego co czytam, a z tego co miałam - to bez porównania...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie za 150 poczta1140@gazeta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Weźcie jeszcze poprawkę na to, że ciąża ciąży nierówna, zajść można w różnych momentach (czyli ciąża będzie młodsza lub starsza o tych kilka dni) tak samo jak każdy organizm jest inny i inaczej może reagować. Ja w 5 tygodniu miałam krwawienie i bóle niemal do pomylenia ze zwykłą miesiączką, wręcz bóle były słabsze... Tylko krwawienie obfitsze w jednym momencie - wtedy pojawiły się te tkanki podobne do "wątróbki", ale nie było ich aż tak dużo jak się spodziewałam czytając Wasze opisy. A udało się

Pędź na betę z krwi żeby mieć pewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje, to 160 zł.


Witam masz  nadal do sprzedania te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 12 sztuk arth. 150 zł, odbior osobisty Poznań lub jego okolice (70km) bądź tez wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przez zapłatą- 20 zł. W razie pytań odpowiem- sama jestem po, możemy pogadać przez telefon  :Smile:   lechubomber@gmail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw 12 sztuk arth. 150 zł, odbior osobisty Poznań lub jego okolice (70km) bądź tez wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przez zapłatą- 20 zł. W razie pytań odpowiem- sama jestem po, możemy pogadać przez telefon   lechubomber@gmail




lechubomber@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe opakowanie za 150 zł poczta1140@gazeta.pl[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam masz  nadal do sprzedania te tabletki


    Witam!!! Tak, mam. Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, to zostaw maila - odezwę sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam paczke arthroteku lek mam od lekarza na recepte stosuje go na wrzody zoladka .Moge odsprzedac polowe paczki tj.10sz.za165zl lub20sz za 320.Odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki.Pozdrawiam.603551621.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś na sprzedaż arthrotec ? W przystepnej cenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś na sprzedaż arthrotec ? W przystepnej cenie ?


     Ja mam. Odsprzedam za 160 zł. Biorąc pod uwagę ile tu sobie niektórzy życzą uważam,że to dobra cena :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weźcie jeszcze poprawkę na to, że ciąża ciąży nierówna, zajść można w różnych momentach (czyli ciąża będzie młodsza lub starsza o tych kilka dni) tak samo jak każdy organizm jest inny i inaczej może reagować. Ja w 5 tygodniu miałam krwawienie i bóle niemal do pomylenia ze zwykłą miesiączką, wręcz bóle były słabsze... Tylko krwawienie obfitsze w jednym momencie - wtedy pojawiły się te tkanki podobne do "wątróbki", ale nie było ich aż tak dużo jak się spodziewałam czytając Wasze opisy. A udało się
> 
> Pędź na betę z krwi żeby mieć pewność


Witam, 

Miałam bardzo podobne objawy... ale nie zauważyłam, albo nie było tych "tkanek".. 
Dziś w nocy ( po 3-4 dniach od zażycia Art) obudził mnie też ból brzucha, ale taki jak przed okresem... i dostałam krwawienia...ale nie wiem czy to okres czy nie... :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 200 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 160 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, 
> 
> Miałam bardzo podobne objawy... ale nie zauważyłam, albo nie było tych "tkanek".. 
> Dziś w nocy ( po 3-4 dniach od zażycia Art) obudził mnie też ból brzucha, ale taki jak przed okresem... i dostałam krwawienia...ale nie wiem czy to okres czy nie... :-(


Jaki okres ??? Skoro dopiero brałas art, to może poronienie a nie okres .... chyba że nie byłas w ciąży??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki okres ??? Skoro dopiero brałas art, to może poronienie a nie okres .... chyba że nie byłas w ciąży??


Art brałam w sobotę... Po drugiej dawce tabletek,  dostałam mocnego krwawienia i mocnej biegunki, miałam dreszcze było mi strasznie zimno ale boleści brzucha były takie sobie, nic strasznego w porównaniu co tu niektórzy piszą... Wzięłam jeszcze trzecią i czwartą dawkę, po których nie było już tak mocnego krwawienia..tylko słabe tylko podczas oddawania moczu..A dziś w nocy obudził mnie ból brzucha i mam krwawienie - ale nie takiego koloru jak w sobotę ( bo krew była bardzo ciemna), tylko zabarwienie normalne jak podczas okresu.. Nie wiem już co myśleć... Podejrzenie ciąży miałam bo kilka dni opóźniał mi się okres, a poza tym zrobiłam dwa testy, które wyszły pozytywnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art brałam w sobotę... Po drugiej dawce tabletek,  dostałam mocnego krwawienia i mocnej biegunki, miałam dreszcze było mi strasznie zimno ale boleści brzucha były takie sobie, nic strasznego w porównaniu co tu niektórzy piszą... Wzięłam jeszcze trzecią i czwartą dawkę, po których nie było już tak mocnego krwawiekknia..tylko słabe tylko podczas oddawania moczu..A dziś w nocy obudził mnie ból brzucha i mam krwawienie - ale nie takiego koloru jak w sobotę ( bo krew była bardzo ciemna), tylko zabarwienie normalne jak podczas okresu.. Nie wiem już co myśleć... Podejrzenie ciąży miałam bo kilka dni opóźniał mi się okres, a poza tym zrobiłam dwa testy, które wyszły pozytywnie...


No to dalej krwawisz po Arthroteku. Teraz jak najszybciej do lekarza, żeby się przekonać, czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Tak, mam. Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana, to zostaw maila - odezwę sie.


Moj mail kinga1153@op.pl prosze odezwij sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to dalej krwawisz po Arthroteku. Teraz jak najszybciej do lekarza, żeby się przekonać, czy się udało.


Już jestem umówiona na wizytę u lekarza na dziś...
Mam złe przeczucia... I bolą mnie piersi jak dotykam... :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to dalej krwawisz po Arthroteku. Teraz jak najszybciej do lekarza, żeby się przekonać, czy się udało.


A Ty też krwawiłaś jeszcze później, tzn. po kilku dniach?? Jeśli tak, to jak długo??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty też krwawiłaś jeszcze później, tzn. po kilku dniach?? Jeśli tak, to jak długo??


Ja bralam zestaw i miałam wyższy tydzień. Więc widziałam płód. A 
krwawilam trzy tygodnie ze zmiennym natężeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam zestaw i miałam wyższy tydzień. Więc widziałam płód. A 
> krwawilam trzy tygodnie ze zmiennym natężeniem.


Aha... Jeśli się okaże, że ten Arthrotek nie zadziałał, to gdzie mogę nabyć zestaw (co to w ogóle jest?)
I który miałaś tydz? (jeśli mogę wiedzieć) Bo nie wiem ile mogę czekać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestae moxna nabyc Na stronir women on web stosowanie brzpieczne jest do 12 tyg ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyt

Ile czekalyscie Na zestaw z women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

10 tydzień...
ja chcę wiedzieć czy to skuteczne jest. Mam dość wszystkiego... WoW mi napisały ze przesyłka idzie od 5 do 11 dni teraz. Nie wiem, czy zdażę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 10 tydzień...
> ja chcę wiedzieć czy to skuteczne jest. Mam dość wszystkiego... WoW mi napisały ze przesyłka idzie od 5 do 11 dni teraz. Nie wiem, czy zdażę...


Ponad rok temu zażylam te paskudne tabletki i bardzo żałuję. Jestem wrakiem człowieka, wiem ze dalabym rade a moje dziecko miałoby najlepszą mamę na swiecie bo starałabym się jak mogę taką być, a odebrałam mu życie i ot taka matka ze mnie. Teraz przyjęłam dziecko pod duchową adopcję. Codziennie modlę się o takiego maluszka żeby jego mama zrezygnowała z takiego pomysłu i nie odbierała mu życia. Jednym z takich dzieci jest właśnie Twoje. Daj mu szansę. Proszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kochana, jak mu dam szansę, to dam szansę potworowi na gnębienie mnie i szatnażowanie. Żebyś byla usatysfakcjonowana to 10 lat temu stałam przed podobnym wyborem i niech moje 10 letnie dziecko będzie objete twoja duchową adopcją - bo tylko tyle możesz mu dac, nie nakarmisz, nie napoisz i nie dasz dachu nad głową. Walczę o to co mam - a i  tak jest cieżko. Nie wjedziesz mi na sumienie - bo wiem o co walczę. Popełniłam błąd i z pokorą za niego zapłacę. Wiem, że nie mogę urodzić tego dziecka. Nie będę miała mozliwości oddać jego do adopcji, to dziecko będzie narzędziem gnębienia mnie i mojego 10 latka w imię patriarchalnych wartości. Ofiarę z mojej psychiki zlożę później. Teraz wybieram życie tych co żyją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

opakowanie arthrotecu za 100zł za tyle kupilam i za tyle chce spprzedac jak cos pisac gg 51112798

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 10 tydzień...
> ja chcę wiedzieć czy to skuteczne jest. Mam dość wszystkiego... WoW mi napisały ze przesyłka idzie od 5 do 11 dni teraz. Nie wiem, czy zdażę...


Zdążysz spokojnie. Ja swoją aborcję robiłam w 14 tc. Oprócz WOW masz jeszcze WHW, one mogą Ci wysłać przesyłkę do każdego województwa. Bez obaw o celników.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pomocy a nie mam do kogo się zwrocić. boje się narazie iść do ginekologa.  Zażyłam artrothec  po pierwszej dawce było ogromne krwawienie ogromne skrzepy. Pierwszy skrzep był nie wielki i miał równomierny kształt taki woreczek fasolkowaty. pełno jasnej krwi ostatni skrzep wyleciał ze mnie rano był wielkości pięści  krwawiłam około 12 godzin. Teraz już tylko plamie a jest to 2 dzień po aborcji i wylatują ze mnie  malutkie skrzepiki  jak przy normalnym okresie. nic mnie nie boli. Wydaje mi się że  objawy ciąży ustały. czuje się lepiej nie mam mdłości mogę jeść wszystko i mniej juz bolą mnie piersi. Z moich wyliczeń wynika że byłam w 6 tygodniu ale z tego co mi sie wydaje był to jednak wcześniejszy tydzień ciąży. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy to już czy aby na pewno poroniłam. kiedy najlepiej pójść do ginekologa ? czy moze profilaktycznie wziąć  jeszcze jedną dawkę?
ja już chyba głupieje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam paczke arthroteku lek mam od lekarza na recepte stosuje go na wrzody zoladka .moge odsprzedac polowe paczki tj.10sz.za165zl lub20sz za 320.odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki.pozdrawiam.603551621.


artrothec jest na zwyrodnienie stawów na wrzody lekarze przepisują cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie wzięłam pierwsza dawkę czyli jedna pod jezyk o 13 zaczęły  się bóle w podbrzuszu następnie o godzinie 16 wzięłam 3 pod język. Czuję tylko skurcze jak przy esie i nic wiecej się nie dzieje. Co mam jeszcze  czy o 19 mam brać następne tabletki i jaka ilość???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie wzięłam pierwsza dawkę czyli jedna pod jezyk o 13 zaczęły  się bóle w podbrzuszu następnie o godzinie 16 wzięłam 3 pod język. Czuję tylko skurcze jak przy esie i nic wiecej się nie dzieje. Co mam jeszcze  czy o 19 mam brać następne tabletki i jaka ilość???


Dawkowanie  to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, a nie jedna, albo trzy tabletki. Skoro bierzesz jak chcesz, to nie dziw się że nie działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moj mail kinga1153@op.pl prosze odezwij sie


    Napisałam do Ciebie już jakiś czas temu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawkowanie  to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, a nie jedna, albo trzy tabletki. Skoro bierzesz jak chcesz, to nie dziw się że nie działa


Jak mam dalej działać co mam robić. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mam dalej działać co mam robić. Proszę o pomoc.



Przecież napisałam Ci dawkowanie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jak dlugo czekalyscie na zestaw z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz jestem po zazyciu art I wszystko się skonczyło dobrze trzymam za was kciuki zeby skonczylo się u was pomyslnie I bez wiekszych problemow pozdrawiam was serdecznie zycze powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zeszłym tyg byłam u lekarza dokładnie w czwartek, potwierdził 3/4tydzien . 

Dziś dostałam arthrotec forte, jestem zdecydowana, tylko trochę się boję... 

Jestem już mama dziecka z zaburzeniami. I akurat przebywamy w szpitalu. Czy to dobre miejsce bym zazyla tabletki? 

Lekarz mówił, 2 pod język. Dwie dopochwowo, po dwóch godzinach powtórzyć, a widdze, że Wy plecacie brać więcej. Co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zeszłym tyg byłam u lekarza dokładnie w czwartek, potwierdził 3/4tydzien . 
> 
> Dziś dostałam arthrotec forte, jestem zdecydowana, tylko trochę się boję... 
> 
> Jestem już mama dziecka z zaburzeniami. I akurat przebywamy w szpitalu. Czy to dobre miejsce bym zazyla tabletki? 
> 
> Lekarz mówił, 2 pod język. Dwie dopochwowo, po dwóch godzinach powtórzyć, a widdze, że Wy plecacie brać więcej. Co robic?


Nie mieszać metod aplikacji. 4 pod języyk lub dopochwowo, po trzech godzinach znowu 4 i po kolejnych trzech godzinach ostatnia dawka. 
Ja osobiście nie brałabym ich w szpitalu, ale to Twoja decyzja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo ? Czemu nie należy mieszać metod ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zeszłym tyg byłam u lekarza dokładnie w czwartek, potwierdził 3/4tydzien . 
> 
> Dziś dostałam arthrotec forte, jestem zdecydowana, tylko trochę się boję... 
> 
> Jestem już mama dziecka z zaburzeniami. I akurat przebywamy w szpitalu. Czy to dobre miejsce bym zazyla tabletki? 
> 
> Lekarz mówił, 2 pod język. Dwie dopochwowo, po dwóch godzinach powtórzyć, a widdze, że Wy plecacie brać więcej. Co robic?


Rob co chcesz, ale na pewno nie w szpitalu. Po Arthroteku możesz mieć silne dreszcze, wymioty, biegunkę. Jeszcze w szpitalu pomyślą, że masz jakąś chorobę zakaźną. Ja bym odłożyła to na czas kiedy będziesz w domu, a na razie proponuje poczytać informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, żeby się dobrze przygotować do tego. Polecam strony : womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org, womenonwaves.org i polskie forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny na juz potrzebuje Arthrotec. plus minus drugi trzeci tydzien. Krakow ktos pomoze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem w ciąży planowanej, niestety płód przestał się rozwijać, serce przestało bić. Lekarz powiedział, że mam dwie możliwości albo idę do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie albo mogę zrobić to w cywilizowany sposób w domowym zaciszu przy użyciu tabletek. Powiedział, że od jakiegoś czasu sam wykupuje i daje tabletki pacjentkom w takiej sytuacji jak moja, żeby nie musiały w aptece spotykać się z ewentualnym ostracyzmem. Dostałam 4 tabletki Arthrotec 2 mam wziąć pod język 2 dopochwowo. Po kilku godzinach powinny pojawić się skurcze i duże krwawienie ze skrzepami. Po kilku dniach, kiedy ustanie krwawienie mam się pojawić na wizytę chyba, że będzie się działo coś niepokojącego to mam pojechać do szpitala. Jeżeli tabletki nie zadziałają to po 3 dniach mam się zgłosić po kolejną dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem w ciąży planowanej, niestety płód przestał się rozwijać, serce przestało bić. Lekarz powiedział, że mam dwie możliwości albo idę do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie albo mogę zrobić to w cywilizowany sposób w domowym zaciszu przy użyciu tabletek. Powiedział, że od jakiegoś czasu sam wykupuje i daje tabletki pacjentkom w takiej sytuacji jak moja, żeby nie musiały w aptece spotykać się z ewentualnym ostracyzmem. Dostałam 4 tabletki Arthrotec 2 mam wziąć pod język 2 dopochwowo. Po kilku godzinach powinny pojawić się skurcze i duże krwawienie ze skrzepami. Po kilku dniach, kiedy ustanie krwawienie mam się pojawić na wizytę chyba, że będzie się działo coś niepokojącego to mam pojechać do szpitala. Jeżeli tabletki nie zadziałają to po 3 dniach mam się zgłosić po kolejną dawkę.


Dla martwych ciąż jest inne dawkowanie niż dla żywych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> artrothec jest na zwyrodnienie stawów na wrzody lekarze przepisują cytotec


  Dokładnie. Jak się kłamie to trzeba kłamać z głową - diclofenac jest przeciwwskazaniem przy chorobach żołądka, dwunastnicy i jelit. Już nawet nie chce mi się komentować tego,że ta osoba kupuje za 70 a sprzedaje za 320 - nawet nie wiem jak to nazwać.

----------


## Sylwia31

Witam, wczoraj bylam na usg i wszystko w porządku macica czysta pomimo moich obaw,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Powiem szczerze że byłam w takiej sytuacji jak wiele tutaj z was. Kupiłam arthrotec w aptece. Receptę załatwił mi kolega. Bardzo się bałam wziąść tych tabletek, tymbardziej że ulotka i skutki uboczne dają wiele do życzenia.  Ale wkoncu wyjścia nie miałam, musiałam się wziąść w garść i wziąść pierwsza serię tabletek. Wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język. W smaku ohydne. Bez popijania nie dało rady, a twarda cześć w środku tabletki wyjmowane, bo nie wolno tyle polska przeciwbólowego.juz po dwóch godzinach od pierwszej dawki zaczęłam krwawic. Przy drugiej poronilam, czułam się strasznie. Dreszcze gorączka, ból straszny brzucha,  kręgosłupa i nóg, ale po poronieniu wszystko ustapilo. Utrzymuje się tylko krwawienie większe niż przy miesiączce. Mam Nadzieję że komuś pomoglam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie, oryginalne, z ulotką. Cena jaka mnie interesuje, to 160 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 tabletek arthrotec forte w orginalnym pudelku.
Zostalo mi po moim zabiegu.
Info na mohito8403@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny na juz potrzebuje Arthrotec. plus minus drugi trzeci tydzien. Krakow ktos pomoze?


Zapraszam jestem z Krakowa. Pomoge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, jak to jest?  probowalam sie zarejestrowac na forum i nic z tego. czy forum dalej działa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdążysz spokojnie. Ja swoją aborcję robiłam w 14 tc. Oprócz WOW masz jeszcze WHW, one mogą Ci wysłać przesyłkę do każdego województwa. Bez obaw o celników.


Dzięki za odpowiedź! podtrzymałaś mnie na duchu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Powiem szczerze że byłam w takiej sytuacji jak wiele tutaj z was. Kupiłam arthrotec w aptece. Receptę załatwił mi kolega. Bardzo się bałam wziąść tych tabletek, tymbardziej że ulotka i skutki uboczne dają wiele do życzenia.  Ale wkoncu wyjścia nie miałam, musiałam się wziąść w garść i wziąść pierwsza serię tabletek. Wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język. W smaku ohydne. Bez popijania nie dało rady, a twarda cześć w środku tabletki wyjmowane, bo nie wolno tyle polska przeciwbólowego.juz po dwóch godzinach od pierwszej dawki zaczęłam krwawic. Przy drugiej poronilam, czułam się strasznie. Dreszcze gorączka, ból straszny brzucha,  kręgosłupa i nóg, ale po poronieniu wszystko ustapilo. Utrzymuje się tylko krwawienie większe niż przy miesiączce. Mam Nadzieję że komuś pomoglam


odpowie mi ktoś proszę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, jak to jest?  probowalam sie zarejestrowac na forum i nic z tego. czy forum dalej działa?


Forum działa, jeszcze rano czytałam. Wygląda na to, że jest jakaś aktualizacja. Sprawdź za jakiś czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odpowie mi ktoś proszę?


A jakie jest pytanie, bo ja widzę tylko opis aborcji. Tylko nie pytaj, czy się udało, bo tu nie ma wróżek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zeszłym tyg byłam u lekarza dokładnie w czwartek, potwierdził 3/4tydzien . 
> 
> Dziś dostałam arthrotec forte, jestem zdecydowana, tylko trochę się boję... 
> 
> Jestem już mama dziecka z zaburzeniami. I akurat przebywamy w szpitalu. Czy to dobre miejsce bym zazyla tabletki? 
> 
> Lekarz mówił, 2 pod język. Dwie dopochwowo, po dwóch godzinach powtórzyć, a widdze, że Wy plecacie brać więcej. Co robic?


3x4  tabletki pod język. rozdłub je i wyciągnij takie małe tabletki ze śtodka one ci poparzą jezyk. Nie bierz ich. możesz o tym poczytać  women help women i napisać do ich konsultantek napewno ci pomoga nawet jak używasz arthrotectu zamiast ich zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakie jest pytanie, bo ja widzę tylko opis aborcji. Tylko nie pytaj, czy się udało, bo tu nie ma wróżek


Potrzebuje pomocy a nie mam do kogo się zwrocić. boje się narazie iść do ginekologa. Zażyłam artrothec po pierwszej dawce było ogromne krwawienie ogromne skrzepy. Pierwszy skrzep był nie wielki i miał równomierny kształt taki woreczek fasolkowaty. pełno jasnej krwi ostatni skrzep wyleciał ze mnie rano był wielkości pięści krwawiłam około 12 godzin. Teraz już tylko plamie a jest to 2 dzień po aborcji i wylatują ze mnie malutkie skrzepiki jak przy normalnym okresie. nic mnie nie boli. Wydaje mi się że objawy ciąży ustały. czuje się lepiej nie mam mdłości mogę jeść wszystko i mniej juz bolą mnie piersi. Z moich wyliczeń wynika że byłam w 6 tygodniu ale z tego co mi sie wydaje był to jednak wcześniejszy tydzień ciąży. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy to już czy aby na pewno poroniłam. kiedy najlepiej pójść do ginekologa ? czy moze profilaktycznie wziąć jeszcze jedną dawkę?
ja już chyba głupieje 



na końcu są dwa pytania  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje pomocy a nie mam do kogo się zwrocić. boje się narazie iść do ginekologa. Zażyłam artrothec po pierwszej dawce było ogromne krwawienie ogromne skrzepy. Pierwszy skrzep był nie wielki i miał równomierny kształt taki woreczek fasolkowaty. pełno jasnej krwi ostatni skrzep wyleciał ze mnie rano był wielkości pięści krwawiłam około 12 godzin. Teraz już tylko plamie a jest to 2 dzień po aborcji i wylatują ze mnie malutkie skrzepiki jak przy normalnym okresie. nic mnie nie boli. Wydaje mi się że objawy ciąży ustały. czuje się lepiej nie mam mdłości mogę jeść wszystko i mniej juz bolą mnie piersi. Z moich wyliczeń wynika że byłam w 6 tygodniu ale z tego co mi sie wydaje był to jednak wcześniejszy tydzień ciąży. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy to już czy aby na pewno poroniłam. kiedy najlepiej pójść do ginekologa ? czy moze profilaktycznie wziąć jeszcze jedną dawkę?
> ja już chyba głupieje 
> 
> 
> 
> na końcu są dwa pytania


Wcześniej zacytowalas co innego. Odpowiedź jest prosta. Nikt tu Ci nie powie"czy aby na pewno" poronilas, bo nie umiemy zajrzeć do twojej macicy. Jedynie lekarz może rozwiać twoje wątpliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki  przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na co ma ktoś odpowiedzieć, wszystko działa normalnie.  Masz jakieś pytania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej lekarz, lub zrobić usg, ka osobiście mam za tydzień wizytę, a jestem jeden dzień po. I też mnie już nic nie boli i mam krwawienie podobne do miesiaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 4dzien po do tej pory nic nie bolało no moze czasem jakieś ukłucie ,krwawienie umiarkowane ,dzis troszkevi
pobolewa mnie  brzuch i czuje skurcze delikatne krwawienie w miarę z małymi  skrzepami .Czy to naturalne prosze o poradę..dodam ze do lekarza ide w poniedziałek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten post kieruję do osób sprzedających - w razie jakby przypadkiem odezwała się do Was laska z maila lipa.lena@wp.pl - nie odebrała przesyłki. Niestety przez przypadek wyrzuciłam potwierdzenie nadania i na tą chwilę nie jestem w stanie podać jej danych, ale jak już otrzymam przesyłkę z powrotem, to nie omieszkam podać danych które mi podała. Wiem też dlaczego ludzie sprzedają Arthrotec za takie pieniądze - za 160 zł po prostu nie warto - ja za tyle sprzedawałam i nigdy więcej!!!To już drugi raz jak przesyłka do mnie wraca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933
Cena 350zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

^apap zamiast RU?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ^apap zamiast RU?


   No najprawdopodobniej właśnie tak jak mówisz :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
jestem na początku ciązy ( około 4 tydzien) Zamówiłam na szybko zestaw z girlinneed. Miała to być tabletka ru 486 i cytotec, tabletka ru jest nieoznakowana, nie będę jej nawet brała bo nie wiem co to jest. Cytotec wygląda na prawdziwy. Czy ktoś brał sam cytotec? Zamierzam zrobić to dziś po południu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam lek na ktory dostalem recepte od lekarza odsprzsedam paczke 20szt. lub jeden blister tj.10sz.za 165zl. odbior osobisty lub przesylka pobraniowa z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przy kurjerze.Pozdrawjam.603551621.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> jestem na początku ciązy ( około 4 tydzien) Zamówiłam na szybko zestaw z girlinneed. Miała to być tabletka ru 486 i cytotec, tabletka ru jest nieoznakowana, nie będę jej nawet brała bo nie wiem co to jest. Cytotec wygląda na prawdziwy. Czy ktoś brał sam cytotec? Zamierzam zrobić to dziś po południu.


To szkoda że dalas się oszukać. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthroteku, czyli misoprostol. Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki na 30 min pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek. Dawki przyjmujesz co trzy godziny. W Cytotecu nie ma rdzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy trzeba się jakoś przygotować do wzięcia cytotecu? czy w 4 tc to wystarczy i czy zawsze wiąże się to wszystko z okropnym bólem, biegunką i wymiotami?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy trzeba się jakoś przygotować do wzięcia cytotecu? czy w 4 tc to wystarczy i czy zawsze wiąże się to wszystko z okropnym bólem, biegunką i wymiotami?


Zawsze warto się przygotować do aborcji, żeby wiedzieć, co będzie się działo z Twoim ciałem.  Polecam strony : womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org, womenonwaves.org i polskie forum maszwybor.net. Czy wystarczy ? trudno powiedzieć, przy aborcji samym misoprostolem masz jakieś 60-70 szans na sukces. Czy będzie bolało i będą skutki uboczne ? nie wiem, u każdej kobiety przebiega to inaczej, nie ma reguły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze warto się przygotować do aborcji, żeby wiedzieć, co będzie się działo z Twoim ciałem.  Polecam strony : womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org, womenonwaves.org i polskie forum maszwybor.net. Czy wystarczy ? trudno powiedzieć, przy aborcji samym misoprostolem masz jakieś 60-70 szans na sukces. Czy będzie bolało i będą skutki uboczne ? nie wiem, u każdej kobiety przebiega to inaczej, nie ma reguły


miało być "60-70%"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zamówiłam zestaw z whw z opcją przesyłka nierejestrowana ,czekam już 10 dzień na list. Jak myślicie, zacząć już się martwić? Czy któraś z was czekała dłużej niż 2 tygodnie na niezarejestrowaną ?

----------


## Blackie90

Odkupie opakowanie Arthortec'u pilnie we Wroclawiu najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

już któryś raz próbuję się zarejestrować i mnie wywala, bo "nie mogą stwierdzic czy nie jestem bootem"
nie wiem o co chodzi, nie wiem jak tam wejść, jak się skontaktować...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> już któryś raz próbuję się zarejestrować i mnie wywala, bo "nie mogą stwierdzic czy nie jestem bootem"
> nie wiem o co chodzi, nie wiem jak tam wejść, jak się skontaktować...


Widocznie jskus problem z adresem IP. A masz możliwość spróbować z innego telefonu albo komputera?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zamówiłam zestaw z whw z opcją przesyłka nierejestrowana ,czekam już 10 dzień na list. Jak myślicie, zacząć już się martwić? Czy któraś z was czekała dłużej niż 2 tygodnie na niezarejestrowaną ?


są zaraz święta, więc ten czas może się przedłużyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 8 tabletek arthrotec forte.
Mozliwy odbior osobisty Krakow/Myslenice
Wiecej info na mohito8403@gmail.com

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam,
> jestem na początku ciązy ( około 4 tydzien) Zamówiłam na szybko zestaw z girlinneed. Miała to być tabletka ru 486 i cytotec, tabletka ru jest nieoznakowana, nie będę jej nawet brała bo nie wiem co to jest. Cytotec wygląda na prawdziwy. Czy ktoś brał sam cytotec? Zamierzam zrobić to dziś po południu.


Cześć!
Jesteś może?

----------


## Karolina :)

> czy trzeba się jakoś przygotować do wzięcia cytotecu? czy w 4 tc to wystarczy i czy zawsze wiąże się to wszystko z okropnym bólem, biegunką i wymiotami?


Każda aborcja farmakologiczna wiąże się z bólem,bo radykalnie blokujesz naturalny proces ciąży.Jej skutki są też nieprzewidywalne,każdy organizm jest inny. Pozatym ślad po aborcji zostaje nie tylko w ciele,ale również w Twej duszy.

----------


## Karolina :)

> są zaraz święta, więc ten czas może się przedłużyć


A w którym tygodniu jesteś?

----------


## Karolina :)

> W zeszłym tyg byłam u lekarza dokładnie w czwartek, potwierdził 3/4tydzien . 
> 
> Dziś dostałam arthrotec forte, jestem zdecydowana, tylko trochę się boję... 
> 
> Jestem już mama dziecka z zaburzeniami. I akurat przebywamy w szpitalu. Czy to dobre miejsce bym zazyla tabletki? 
> 
> Lekarz mówił, 2 pod język. Dwie dopochwowo, po dwóch godzinach powtórzyć, a widdze, że Wy plecacie brać więcej. Co robic?


Musisz sama zdecydować co masz robić. Czy przyjmiesz dziecko czy je odrzucisz.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ja jestem w ciąży planowanej, niestety płód przestał się rozwijać, serce przestało bić. Lekarz powiedział, że mam dwie możliwości albo idę do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie albo mogę zrobić to w cywilizowany sposób w domowym zaciszu przy użyciu tabletek. Powiedział, że od jakiegoś czasu sam wykupuje i daje tabletki pacjentkom w takiej sytuacji jak moja, żeby nie musiały w aptece spotykać się z ewentualnym ostracyzmem. Dostałam 4 tabletki Arthrotec 2 mam wziąć pod język 2 dopochwowo. Po kilku godzinach powinny pojawić się skurcze i duże krwawienie ze skrzepami. Po kilku dniach, kiedy ustanie krwawienie mam się pojawić na wizytę chyba, że będzie się działo coś niepokojącego to mam pojechać do szpitala. Jeżeli tabletki nie zadziałają to po 3 dniach mam się zgłosić po kolejną dawkę.


Przykro mi z powodu Twej straty.Trzymaj się!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny na juz potrzebuje Arthrotec. plus minus drugi trzeci tydzien. Krakow ktos pomoze?


Hej!
Jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym tygodniu jesteś?



Początek 7 ,dokładnie 6 tydzień i 3 dzień. Wiem,że ten czas może się przedłużyć ale dziewczyny , które zamawiały później niż ja dostały przesyłkę po 5-6 dniach i zaczynam się troche martwić

----------


## Karolina :)

> Początek 7 ,dokładnie 6 tydzień i 3 dzień. Wiem,że ten czas może się przedłużyć ale dziewczyny , które zamawiały później niż ja dostały przesyłkę po 5-6 dniach i zaczynam się troche martwić


A mówiłaś już komuś o dziecku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
A więc mam pytanie moja pierwsza wzięta do ust (smak nie jest zły opisaliśmy to jak smak zwykłego magnezu w tabletce) godz. 16 wzięłam 3 szt. po za skurczami i plamieniem i malenkimi skrzepami nic kakretnego nie poszło. Następnie godzina 19 wzięłam 6 do pochwowo o 23godzinie 4 do pochwowo oraz 2 w nocy 2szt. Moje skutki to większe plamienia koloru brązowego. Dlaczego taki jest efekt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupie opakowanie Arthortec'u pilnie we Wroclawiu najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym!


   Podaj maila....

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam serdecznie.
> A więc mam pytanie moja pierwsza wzięta do ust (smak nie jest zły opisaliśmy to jak smak zwykłego magnezu w tabletce) godz. 16 wzięłam 3 szt. po za skurczami i plamieniem i malenkimi skrzepami nic kakretnego nie poszło. Następnie godzina 19 wzięłam 6 do pochwowo o 23godzinie 4 do pochwowo oraz 2 w nocy 2szt. Moje skutki to większe plamienia koloru brązowego. Dlaczego taki jest efekt.


Bo każdy organizm jest inny i nie ma standardowych efektów. Albo po prostu Twoje dziecko jest silne i walczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co mam ej robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mam dalej postępować co robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak mam tylko 8 tabletek arth i ciaza ok 9 tyg to pomozcie jak mam rozsadnie to przyjac?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Co mam ej robić


Przyjmij swoje dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyjmij swoje dziecko.


    Znowu Karolina zaczynasz te swoje smęty?

----------


## AnonimowaOna

Dziewczyny pisze czysto hipotetycznie ... Mialam 2op . Mialam recepte kupilam w aptece mam paragon . 1 zuzylam ( bo 2razy wymiotowalam ) 
Mam jedno . jesli chcialabym je sprzedac i jesli bym sie ogłosiła. ..czy cos mi grozi ? Moze mnie namierzyc policja ? Chcialabym je odsprZedać ale sie boje mieć problemy. ... Moj maz mnie straszy ze narobie nam problemow... To prawda ? Bo nie wiem czy panikuje czy moge ta 1paczke odsprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mam dalej postępować co robić?


są trzy wyjścia, powtarzać z arthro, zamówić zestaw, albo urodzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak mam tylko 8 tabletek arth i ciaza ok 9 tyg to pomozcie jak mam rozsadnie to przyjac?


za mało tabletek , ale możesz próbować, dwie dawki po 4 tabletki,na 30 minut pod język w odstępie trzech godzin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pisze czysto hipotetycznie ... Mialam 2op . Mialam recepte kupilam w aptece mam paragon . 1 zuzylam ( bo 2razy wymiotowalam ) 
> Mam jedno . jesli chcialabym je sprzedac i jesli bym sie ogłosiła. ..czy cos mi grozi ? Moze mnie namierzyc policja ? Chcialabym je odsprZedać ale sie boje mieć problemy. ... Moj maz mnie straszy ze narobie nam problemow... To prawda ? Bo nie wiem czy panikuje czy moge ta 1paczke odsprzedac


oczywiście, pomoc w aborcji i wprowadzanie leków do obrotu . Wyszukaj w google o zatrzymaniach handlarzy lekami. Jak Ci niepotrzebne, to wyrzuć, albo schowaj, może Ci się jeszcze przydadzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje na juz arthrotec z 12 tabl.wysylka do De prosze o info na mail aleksan-1982@wp.pl tylko przesylka za pobraniem wchodzi w gre.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za mało tabletek , ale możesz próbować, dwie dawki po 4 tabletki,na 30 minut pod język w odstępie trzech godzin


dzieki najwyzej poronienie nie calkowite? a mam jeszcze pytanie ... polykacie te rozpuszczone tabletki bez rdzenia oczywiscie? czy wypluwacie? zaraz podejme sie próby tylko proszę o odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzieki najwyzej poronienie nie calkowite? a mam jeszcze pytanie ... polykacie te rozpuszczone tabletki bez rdzenia oczywiscie? czy wypluwacie? zaraz podejme sie próby tylko proszę o odpowiedz.


wypluwasz tylko rdzenie. Resztę, jeśli coś zostanie, połykasz. Aborcję lepiej zaplanować w dzień, ponieważ warto pomagać sobie ruchem, lekkim wysiłkiem. Jak teraz weźmiesz, , druga dawka wypadnie po północy i nocka z głowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oczywiście, pomoc w aborcji i wprowadzanie leków do obrotu . Wyszukaj w google o zatrzymaniach handlarzy lekami. Jak Ci niepotrzebne, to wyrzuć, albo schowaj, może Ci się jeszcze przydadzą


Ale na jakiej podstawie by mnie mogli zlapac ? Jedno ogloszenie ... Przeciez jest tu tyle ogloszen..

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ale na jakiej podstawie by mnie mogli zlapac ? Jedno ogloszenie ... Przeciez jest tu tyle ogloszen..


Po numerze IP komputera...a nie męczyło by Cię że przyczyniłabyś się ten sposób do śmierci dziecka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po numerze IP komputera...a nie męczyło by Cię że przyczyniłabyś się ten sposób do śmierci dziecka?


Ja nie wnikam po co to komu i co ktos z tym bedzie robil... 
Nie rozumiem tylko ze po ip moga mnie zlapac a jest tu tyle innych ogloszen i te osoby sie nie boja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wypluwasz tylko rdzenie. Resztę, jeśli coś zostanie, połykasz. Aborcję lepiej zaplanować w dzień, ponieważ warto pomagać sobie ruchem, lekkim wysiłkiem. Jak teraz weźmiesz, , druga dawka wypadnie po północy i nocka z głowy


w dzien bede z 2 dzieci sama w domu a w poniedzialek do pracy... fizycznej, doszlam do wniosku ze to bedzie najlepsza pora. teraz juz niewiem sama lekki wysilek i ruch pomoze procesowi czy mi lepiej przetrwac ból?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie wnikam po co to komu i co ktos z tym bedzie robil... 
> Nie rozumiem tylko ze po ip moga mnie zlapac a jest tu tyle innych ogloszen i te osoby sie nie boja


Skoro się nie boisz to sprzedawaj i nie marudz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w dzien bede z 2 dzieci sama w domu a w poniedzialek do pracy... fizycznej, doszlam do wniosku ze to bedzie najlepsza pora. teraz juz niewiem sama lekki wysilek i ruch pomoze procesowi czy mi lepiej przetrwac ból?


Pomoże w wydaleniu zarodka. Jeśli weźmiesz i pójdziesz spać, jest mniejsza szansa że się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupie 12 tabletek Arthrotec bardzo pilnie, mój mail ania.n507@wp.pl. Proszę o szczerość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pisze czysto hipotetycznie ... Mialam 2op . Mialam recepte kupilam w aptece mam paragon . 1 zuzylam ( bo 2razy wymiotowalam ) 
> Mam jedno . jesli chcialabym je sprzedac i jesli bym sie ogłosiła. ..czy cos mi grozi ? Moze mnie namierzyc policja ? Chcialabym je odsprZedać ale sie boje mieć problemy. ... Moj maz mnie straszy ze narobie nam problemow... To prawda ? Bo nie wiem czy panikuje czy moge ta 1paczke odsprzedac


   Jak zrobisz to z głową to nic Ci nie grozi. Spokojnie sprzedasz.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ja nie wnikam po co to komu i co ktos z tym bedzie robil... 
> Nie rozumiem tylko ze po ip moga mnie zlapac a jest tu tyle innych ogloszen i te osoby sie nie boja


Co nie zmienia faktu że się przyczynisz do poronienia....

----------


## Karolina :)

> w dzien bede z 2 dzieci sama w domu a w poniedzialek do pracy... fizycznej, doszlam do wniosku ze to bedzie najlepsza pora. teraz juz niewiem sama lekki wysilek i ruch pomoze procesowi czy mi lepiej przetrwac ból?


Chcesz porozmawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcesz porozmawiać?


w jaki sposob? gdzies na priv?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak zrobisz to z głową to nic Ci nie grozi. Spokojnie sprzedasz.


Czyli jak ? Jak mam to zrobic zeby sie nie wkopac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w jaki sposob? gdzies na priv?


Uważaj, bo Karolina to pro-life. Będzie ci marudzić o dzidziusiach i odwodzic Cię od decyzji.

----------


## Karolina :)

> w jaki sposob? gdzies na priv?


k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a. pl lub wejdź na w w w.n e t p o r a d n i a.pl i nie bój się mi zależy na wysłuchaniu Ciebie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoże w wydaleniu zarodka. Jeśli weźmiesz i pójdziesz spać, jest mniejsza szansa że się uda


dziekuje bardzo za pomoc i rozwiklanie moich niepewnosci. pozdrawiam was serdecznie!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Uważaj, bo Karolina to pro-life. Będzie ci marudzić o dzidziusiach i odwodzic Cię od decyzji.


Zazwyczaj nie gryze  :Big Grin:  I przynajmniej ją wysłucham i nie będę wciskać trucizny, aby truła siebie i dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zazwyczaj nie gryze  I przynajmniej ją wysłucham i nie będę wciskać trucizny, aby truła siebie i dziecko.


A ty masz dzieci?  Ile masz lat ? Jaka sytuacje zyciowa ze nas oceniasz ?

----------


## Karolina :)

> A ty masz dzieci?  Ile masz lat ? Jaka sytuacje zyciowa ze nas oceniasz ?


Powiedz mi, w którym momencie kogokolwiek z tego forum oceniłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważaj, bo Karolina to pro-life. Będzie ci marudzić o dzidziusiach i odwodzic Cię od decyzji.


hej mnie nie da sie odwiesc od tej decyzji nie da rady nawet czolgiem to jest niewyobrazalne w moim przypadku ze zaszlam smutna historia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co nie zmienia faktu że się przyczynisz do poronienia....


   I co z tego? Nie kupi od niej, kupi od kogoś innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jak ? Jak mam to zrobic zeby sie nie wkopac...


   Podaj maila, to Ci napiszę jak to zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi, w którym momencie kogokolwiek z tego forum oceniłam.


Odpowiedz.

----------


## Karolina :)

> hej mnie nie da sie odwiesc od tej decyzji nie da rady nawet czolgiem to jest niewyobrazalne w moim przypadku ze zaszlam smutna historia.


Każdą decyzję można zmienić, tym bardziej że nie była to dla Ciebie łatwa decyzja skoro Cię smuci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila, to Ci napiszę jak to zrobić.


marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> I co z tego? Nie kupi od niej, kupi od kogoś innego.


Każda nasza decyzja ma wpływ na czyjeś życie.Jakbyśmy rozważyli każdą decyzję dłużej byłoby mniej cierpienia na świecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zazwyczaj nie gryze  I przynajmniej ją wysłucham i nie będę wciskać trucizny, aby truła siebie i dziecko.


Pokaż mi gdzie tu ktoś komuś wciska tabletki...każda kobieta przychodzi już z podjęta decyzją, i szuka tabletek albo konkretnych informacji. A Tobie się wydaje, że jak napiszesz parę słów o dzidziusiach to my nagle zmienimy decyzję , rzucimy swoje plany, magicznie powiększymy swoje portfele i mieszkania i radośnie będziemy rodzić niechciane dzieciaki. Niedoczekanie Twoje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każda nasza decyzja ma wpływ na czyjeś życie.Jakbyśmy rozważyli każdą decyzję dłużej byłoby mniej cierpienia na świecie.


   Weź Karolina nie przynudzaj. Ty naprawde myślisz,że kobiety na tym forum rusza to co TY piszesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Odpowiedz.


Nie zamierzam się uzewnętrzniać publicznie,choć wiem że panuje taka moda  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> marlena.biegun30@interia.pl


  Napisałam do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zamierzam się uzewnętrzniać publicznie,choć wiem że panuje taka moda


   To się nie uzewnętrzniaj i nie wymagaj,żeby inni się uzewnętrzniali. Może do kościoła się przejdź....?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każdą decyzję można zmienić, tym bardziej że nie była to dla Ciebie łatwa decyzja skoro Cię smuci.


smutne jest to ze nieco ponad miesiac temu zmarła moja mama i cala odpowiedzialnosc pochowku spoczela na mnie ogromny stres, bezsilnosc,walka z czasem i znalezienie kilku tysiecy zl.... a to poprzedzone praca 7 dni w tyg po 10h. mijanie sie z mezem i dziecmi nawet nie pamietam kiedy to sie moglo stac. i jeszcze mozliwosc awansu i szkolenie sie co dodatkowo generowało stres.czekam dodatkowo na wazna operacje.zycie to jest loteria....

----------


## Karolina :)

> Pokaż mi gdzie tu ktoś komuś wciska tabletki...każda kobieta przychodzi już z podjęta decyzją, i szuka tabletek albo konkretnych informacji. A Tobie się wydaje, że jak napiszesz parę słów o dzidziusiach to my nagle zmienimy decyzję , rzucimy swoje plany, magicznie powiększymy swoje portfele i mieszkania i radośnie będziemy rodzić niechciane dzieciaki. Niedoczekanie Twoje...


No widzisz bo ja jestem nastawiona na kobietę i jej rozterki,problemy i wahania, a nie na najszybsze i najłatwiejsze rozwiązanie, które zabije jej dziecko i w jakiś sposób część jej samej.

----------


## Karolina :)

> To się nie uzewnętrzniaj i nie wymagaj,żeby inni się uzewnętrzniali. Może do kościoła się przejdź....?


Ale ja od nikogo nie wymagam uzewnętrzniania się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zamierzam się uzewnętrzniać publicznie,choć wiem że panuje taka moda


No wlasnie bo nie wiesz jak to jest miec dzieci...ktore choruja potrzeba na leki ty zawalasz brace wiec cie z niej wyrzucaja..nie ma pieniedzy i pomocy bo twoj facet patrzy na cZubek własnego nosa i liczy sie dla niego wieczorne piwko a nie to czy coś jest w lodowce do tego gniezdzicie sie w 40metrach wynajetego mieszkania... To jest dziewczyno rzeczywistość obudz sie i skoncz nas umoralniac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja od nikogo nie wymagam uzewnętrzniania się


   Noe wymagasz? Odnoszę zupełnie inne wrażenie. Wystarczy,że poczytasz pytania, które tu zadajesz.

----------


## Karolina :)

> smutne jest to ze nieco ponad miesiac temu zmarła moja mama i cala odpowiedzialnosc pochowku spoczela na mnie ogromny stres, bezsilnosc,walka z czasem i znalezienie kilku tysiecy zl.... a to poprzedzone praca 7 dni w tyg po 10h. mijanie sie z mezem i dziecmi nawet nie pamietam kiedy to sie moglo stac. i jeszcze mozliwosc awansu i szkolenie sie co dodatkowo generowało stres.czekam dodatkowo na wazna operacje.zycie to jest loteria....


W początkach ciąży jest straszna burza hormonalna, w której kobieta popada w skrajne emocje i widzi wtedy raczej wszystko w ciemnych barwach.Widzę też że trudy dnia codziennego też dodatkowo Cię obciążają.Ale Twoje dziecko, przecież nie jest temu winne. Ono już jest przy Tobie. Wiem,że to może banalne,ale będzie lepiej,bo hormony się ustabilizują i inaczej wszystko będziesz odbierać.Porozmawiaj też z mężem, o tym że już nie dajesz rady, że jestes przemęczona. Czy on  wie o dziecku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wlasnie bo nie wiesz jak to jest miec dzieci...ktore choruja potrzeba na leki ty zawalasz brace wiec cie z niej wyrzucaja..nie ma pieniedzy i pomocy bo twoj facet patrzy na cZubek własnego nosa i liczy sie dla niego wieczorne piwko a nie to czy coś jest w lodowce do tego gniezdzicie sie w 40metrach wynajetego mieszkania... To jest dziewczyno rzeczywistość obudz sie i skoncz nas umoralniac


    Osobiście ( na tą chwilę) nie zrobiła bym aborcji, mam 3 dzieci ale mnie na to STAĆ.Jestem na tym forum, bo rękami i nogami podpisuję sie pod walką kobiet o swoje prawa. Nie wiem co bym zrobiła gdybym była w innej sytuacji finansowej.Żyjemy w bardzo ciężkich czasach i nikt nie ma prawa nikogo oceniać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak mam tylko 8 tabletek arth i ciaza ok 9 tyg to pomozcie jak mam rozsadnie to przyjac?


Ja  tez bylan w ok 9 tyg. Pierwsza dawke mozna powiedziec ze nie przyjełam. Gdy tylko sie rozpuscily zwyniotowalam i nawet 10 minut nie mialam pod jezykiem.
Stwierdzilam ze to nie pomoze, zaaplikowałam do pochwy bez rdzenia i zadzialalo. 
Wiec mysle ze do pochwy chyba bardziej dziala, ale trzeba tez troszeczke znac swoj organizm 
Mam do sprzedania 8 tabletek  
Moge rowniez byc przy Tobie bo wiem jak byc z tym samej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja  tez bylan w ok 9 tyg. Pierwsza dawke mozna powiedziec ze nie przyjełam. Gdy tylko sie rozpuscily zwyniotowalam i nawet 10 minut nie mialam pod jezykiem.
> Stwierdzilam ze to nie pomoze, zaaplikowałam do pochwy bez rdzenia i zadzialalo. 
> Wiec mysle ze do pochwy chyba bardziej dziala, ale trzeba tez troszeczke znac swoj organizm 
> Mam do sprzedania 8 tabletek  
> Moge rowniez byc przy Tobie bo wiem jak byc z tym samej


a z jakiego miasta jestes? i ile zł? wawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, gdzie kupić dziś cytotec i ru486 i nie dać się oszukać, chce żeby to był oryginalny lek, a nie witamina c. Jak ktoś wie piszcie alfons.gierart@op.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, gdzie kupić dziś cytotec i ru486 i nie dać się oszukać, chce żeby to był oryginalny lek, a nie witamina c. Jak ktoś wie piszcie alfons.gierart@op.pl.


Oryginalne RU486 (Mifepristone) dostaniesz tylko od organizacji kobiecych WOW i WHW. Handlarze mają tylko apap plus Arthrotek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 tyg temu wzięłam art, ostatnio zrobiłam bhcg i wyszło mi 601, dzis licząc od ostatniej miesiączki byłby 9 tydzien, z tego co patrzyłam w wynikach to w 9 tyg powinnam miec koło 15000-200000. Myślicie ze mogło sie idąc ? Oczywiście powtórzę badanie po weekendzie ale chciałabym juz teraz znac czyjaś opinie, moze któraś z was sie orientuje ? Dodam ze wcześniej bardzo bolały mnie piersi i miałam nudności, a wszystko ustąpiło całkowicie i do dzis mam krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W środę o godzinie 13 wzięłam jedna abletke pod jezyk-zaczęły się skurcze poszłam o toalety i zobaczyłam maleńkie dwa czerwone skrzepiki. 
Następna dawka Arthrotec była o godz.godz.16 skurcze większe i plamienia. 
Następnie o godz.19:30 po wykonanym telefonie do specjalisty z aborcji pani podppwiedziala mi abym wzięła 6 dopochwowo tak też wykonałem.  Następnie 0 23:30 następne 4 dopochwowo i o godzinie 1:30  ocynkowane 2szt. Po za intensywniejszymi plamienia mi nic po za tym.
Powiem tak mój ostatni okres był 18 września trwał może że dwa dni. Powiem tak testu nie robiłam ponieważ chciałabym nie wiedzieć że zawijam tylko dowiedzieć się w trakcie. Proszę co mam robić czy jeszcze raz zastosować kuracje czy jestem zeastosowacblokowana koszyka sychicznie dodam że w październiku byłam chora i miałam sporo stresu co prawda nie brałam antybiotyków ale dość ostre przeziębienie katar  i kaszel do dziś.  Proszę o ocenianie i podpowiedzieć mi dlaczego tak jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 tyg temu wzięłam art, ostatnio zrobiłam bhcg i wyszło mi 601, dzis licząc od ostatniej miesiączki byłby 9 tydzien, z tego co patrzyłam w wynikach to w 9 tyg powinnam miec koło 15000-200000. Myślicie ze mogło sie idąc ? Oczywiście powtórzę badanie po weekendzie ale chciałabym juz teraz znac czyjaś opinie, moze któraś z was sie orientuje ? Dodam ze wcześniej bardzo bolały mnie piersi i miałam nudności, a wszystko ustąpiło całkowicie i do dzis mam krwawienie.


A przed tym jak wzięłaś art nie robiłaś bety? 

Skoro nadal krwawisz to normalne że hcg nie spadło do 0. O ciąży tu już raczej nie ma mowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W środę o godzinie 13 wzięłam jedna abletke pod jezyk-zaczęły się skurcze poszłam o toalety i zobaczyłam maleńkie dwa czerwone skrzepiki. 
Następna dawka Arthrotec była o godz.godz.16 skurcze większe i plamienia. 
Następnie o godz.19:30 po wykonanym telefonie do specjalisty z aborcji pani podppwiedziala mi abym wzięła 6 dopochwowo tak też wykonałem.  Następnie 0 23:30 następne 4 dopochwowo i o godzinie 1:30  ocynkowane 2szt. Po za intensywniejszymi plamienia mi nic po za tym.
Powiem tak mój ostatni okres był 18 września trwał może że dwa dni. Powiem tak testu nie robiłam ponieważ chciałabym nie wiedzieć że zawijam tylko dowiedzieć się w trakcie. Proszę co mam robić czy jeszcze raz zastosować kuracje czy jestem zeastosowacblokowana koszyka sychicznie dodam że w październiku byłam chora i miałam sporo stresu co prawda nie brałam antybiotyków ale dość ostre przeziębienie katar  i kaszel do dziś.  Proszę o ocenianie i podpowiedzieć mi dlaczego tak jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W środę o godzinie 13 wzięłam jedna abletke pod jezyk-zaczęły się skurcze poszłam o toalety i zobaczyłam maleńkie dwa czerwone skrzepiki. 
> Następna dawka Arthrotec była o godz.godz.16 skurcze większe i plamienia. 
> Następnie o godz.19:30 po wykonanym telefonie do specjalisty z aborcji pani podppwiedziala mi abym wzięła 6 dopochwowo tak też wykonałem.  Następnie 0 23:30 następne 4 dopochwowo i o godzinie 1:30  ocynkowane 2szt. Po za intensywniejszymi plamienia mi nic po za tym.
> Powiem tak mój ostatni okres był 18 września trwał może że dwa dni. Powiem tak testu nie robiłam ponieważ chciałabym nie wiedzieć że zawijam tylko dowiedzieć się w trakcie. Proszę co mam robić czy jeszcze raz zastosować kuracje czy jestem zeastosowacblokowana koszyka sychicznie dodam że w październiku byłam chora i miałam sporo stresu co prawda nie brałam antybiotyków ale dość ostre przeziębienie katar  i kaszel do dziś.  Proszę o ocenianie i podpowiedzieć mi dlaczego tak jest.


nie potwierdziłaś nawet czy jesteś w ciąży,a robisz aborcje ? od 18 września, to już 12 tydzień masz...o ile w ogóle jesteś w ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie potwierdziłaś nawet czy jesteś w ciąży,a robisz aborcje ? od 18 września, to już 12 tydzień masz...o ile w ogóle jesteś w ciąży


dokładnie.  Wolę zabić i się dowiedzieć niż zabić wiedząc.  Ja już sama się pogubiłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie.  Wolę zabić i się dowiedzieć niż zabić wiedząc.  Ja już sama się pogubiłam.


Co takiego ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a stosujac dopochwowo arth kruszycie tabletki i wywalacie rdzen czy w calosci aplikujecie? prosze o pomoc

----------


## Sylwia31

Też kupowałam z tej strony, czy ru byl zapakowany? Oni maja wszystko okej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po pierwszej dawce, wzięłam 4 pod język (artrotrk forte) 
Jednakze nie wytrzymałam 30 minut, o których wszyscy piszecie, bo strasznie piekł mnie język, moalam wrażenie, że mi go wypala. Mam wrażenie, że został tak naprawdę tylko ten twardy rdzeń, który należy wyrzucić i tak.. nie mam żadnych objawów. A minęła już ponad godzina. Czy pozostałe też mogę trzymać ok 15min ? A jeśli nie to co zrobić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wiem ze stosuje sie atrhrotec zwykly nie forte moze dlatego... taki tez teraz wzielam. myslalam zeby zaaplikowac do pochwy wtedy nie ma tego problemu bo tez mam problem z przelknieciem tego po 30min jak zwymiotuje to po mnie i tak mam za mala dawke. jesli ten zabieg ci sie nie uda mozesz sprobowac ponownie dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie miałam możliwości zwykłego. Stąd ten nieszczeny forte. A jak wyciągasz rdzeń. To pokruszone wkładasz do pochy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie miałam możliwości zwykłego. Stąd ten nieszczeny forte. A jak wyciągasz rdzeń. To pokruszone wkładasz do pochy ?


Do pochwy nie trzeba wyciągać rdzenia, bo on nie wchłania się w pochwie tylko w jelitach, a w pochwie nie piecze. 

Wyciaganie rdzenia ma sens tylko wtedy kiedy stosuje się doustnie. Wtedy on nie pali w język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

30 minut kontaktu ze śluzówka to czas potrzebny do wchłonięcia leku.
 Nie można go skracać. Ale nic się nie stanie, jak zwymiotujesz po tych 30 minutach, bo odpowiednia dawka już się wchłonęła przez śluzówkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie miałam możliwości zwykłego. Stąd ten nieszczeny forte. A jak wyciągasz rdzeń. To pokruszone wkładasz do pochy ?


ja dzisiaj rozcielam nozem tabsy i wydlubalam rdzenie i wyrzucilam reszte wzielam pod jezyk nic do pochwy nie wkladam. aplikaja albo doustnie albo dopochwowo nie mozna mieszac. narazie mialam lekkie bole po 22 nastepna dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja to samo, po 22 zrobię tak jak piszesz, wydlubie rdzeń .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie.  Wolę zabić i się dowiedzieć niż zabić wiedząc.  Ja już sama się pogubiłam.


Dziewczyno !!!! To prawda, widać, że bardzo się pogubiłaś. Może chcesz porozmawiać. Zapraszam serdecznie. Nikt nie będzie Cię oceniał, bo nikt nie ma do tego najmniejszego prawa. Ale warto porozmawiać i rozjaśnić swoją sytuację. Po prostu nie bać się. Jeszcze raz zapraszam. czat lub e-mail  netporadnia.pl lub dzwoń 58 6 915 915. Śmiało. Jesteśmy codziennie od 18 do 23.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja to samo, po 22 zrobię tak jak piszesz, wydlubie rdzeń .


Tobie kochana dziewczyno doradzę to samo. Nie bój się porozmawiać. Może inne rozwiązanie będzie lepsze niż to co zamierzasz. Zadzwoń 58 6 915 915 lub kontaktuj się przez czat lu  e- mail na netporadnia.pl . Jestem dla Ciebie codziennie od 18 - 23.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dlaczego nie należy mieszać metod ? Czytam , że wielu ginekologow zaleca pacjentka dwie doustnie, dwie dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego nie należy mieszać metod ? Czytam , że wielu ginekologow zaleca pacjentka dwie doustnie, dwie dopochwowo.


doswiadczone osoby tego odradzaja na stronie whw tez jest jasno napisane jak to stowac wiec mysle ze to ma jakis sens w przypadku arthroteku. przy innych lekach moze dawkowanie jest wlasnie inne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego nie należy mieszać metod ? Czytam , że wielu ginekologow zaleca pacjentka dwie doustnie, dwie dopochwowo.


Polscy ginekolodzy nie są szkoleni z wykonywania aborcji, bo to nielegalne 
 Więc siłą rzeczy się na tym nie znają. To dawkowanie, które ty podajesz, jest stosowane na oddziałach ginekologicznych do usuwania martwych ciąż. Do żywych jest dawkowanie 3x4 tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Osobiście ( na tą chwilę) nie zrobiła bym aborcji, mam 3 dzieci ale mnie na to STAĆ.Jestem na tym forum, bo rękami i nogami podpisuję sie pod walką kobiet o swoje prawa. Nie wiem co bym zrobiła gdybym była w innej sytuacji finansowej.Żyjemy w bardzo ciężkich czasach i nikt nie ma prawa nikogo oceniać.


Dziewczyny!!!!
 Nikt nie ma najmniejszego prawa oceniać drugiego człowieka. I niech żadna z Was nie czuje się oceniana. Ale w tej wielkiej rozpaczliwej sytuacji każda szuka wsparcia drugiego człowieka. Każda  potrzebuje akceptacji i miłości. To normalne. Każdy z nas całe swoje życie poszukuje i pragnie miłości. Mamy przykłady bogatych celebrytów, którzy mają wszystko a prawdziwej miłości nie znajdują. I są nieszczęśliwi i niejednokrotnie popadają w nałogi i depresje, co w końcu doprowadza do samobójstwa. Smutne to wszystko. 
Warto więc, aby każda z nas zastanowiła się, że dziecko, które poczęło się w nas jest pełne miłości, czystej miłości, o którą warto zadbać. Pozdrawiam. Nana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zmieszalo mi się wszystko że ślina, mam pełną buzię slinu zmieszanej z tabletkami, nawet w policzkach jak chomik, czy zadziala? Czy tylko ma marnuje tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zmieszalo mi się wszystko że ślina, mam pełną buzię slinu zmieszanej z tabletkami, nawet w policzkach jak chomik, czy zadziala? Czy tylko ma marnuje tabletki ?


a napewno wlozylas je pod jezyk? ja tak nie mam rozpuszcza sie pod jezykiem i tylko troszke tego polykam ze slina to sie zbita papka robi pod jezykiem po 30min reszte polykasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, ale pojawia mi się ogromny nadmiar sliny,ktoru je wypucja o jesy tak nie do opanowania, że trzymam wszysylo w buzi, bp gdybym połknęła, to wszystko na raz, potrzymam jeszcze 10min polkne. Wezmę za 3h kolejna dawkę, a najwyżej powtórzę za parę dni dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, ale pojawia mi się ogromny nadmiar sliny,ktoru je wypucja o jesy tak nie do opanowania, że trzymam wszysylo w buzi, bp gdybym połknęła, to wszystko na raz, potrzymam jeszcze 10min polkne. Wezmę za 3h kolejna dawkę, a najwyżej powtórzę za parę dni dopochwowo


ogolnie sline mozna polykac trzymaj to jak mozesz pozniej polkniesz i po sprawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam w łazience, bo mnie "przeczyszcza" to pojawiła się krew, także oby się udało o strasznie jajniki zabolaly przez chwilę, a jak u Ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poza okropna biegunka, nie ma żadnych innych objawów. Czy mogę zażyć w tym wypadku coś na biegunkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec .Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam w łazience, bo mnie "przeczyszcza" to pojawiła się krew, także oby się udało o strasznie jajniki zabolaly przez chwilę, a jak u Ciebie?


ja biore po 3 tabl. bo nie mam 12 i tylko boli troche i dreszcze mam. wlasnie koncze 2 dawke fuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja biore po 3 tabl. bo nie mam 12 i tylko boli troche i dreszcze mam. wlasnie koncze 2 dawke fuj


Trzymam za nas kciuki. Ja niestety obejmuje tron, ja mam 20tabletrk, także w razie czego jeszcze powtórzę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam za nas kciuki. Ja niestety obejmuje tron, ja mam 20tabletrk, także w razie czego jeszcze powtórzę


ja wrocilam hehe wzielo i mnie  actrzese sie jak galareta z zimna. z jakiego miasta jestes? ja wawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Małopolska. Kurde. Ja tylko przy sikaniu trochę krwi. Nic więc, ale Idę wziąć ciepła kąpiel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Małopolska. Kurde. Ja tylko przy sikaniu trochę krwi. Nic więc, ale Idę wziąć ciepła kąpiel


u mnie wogole krwawienie nie wystapilo moze tez kapiel wezme.... buzka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie wogole krwawienie nie wystapilo moze tez kapiel wezme.... buzka


Będzie dobrze. A siedzisz czy coś robisz ? Dlaczego zdecydowałaś się na tabletki? 

Właśnie nalrwam wody dl wanny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będzie dobrze. A siedzisz czy coś robisz ? Dlaczego zdecydowałaś się na tabletki? 
> 
> Właśnie nalrwam wody dl wanny


 nieco ponad miesiac temu zmarła moja mama i cala odpowiedzialnosc pochowku spoczela na mnie ogromny stres,smutek, bezsilnosc,walka z czasem i znalezienie kilku tysiecy zl.... a to poprzedzone praca 7 dni w tyg po 10h. mijanie sie z mezem i dziecmi nawet nie pamietam kiedy to sie moglo stac. i jeszcze mozliwosc awansu i szkolenie sie co dodatkowo generowało stres.czekam dodatkowo na wazna operacje.zycie to jest loteria....
w sumie to siedze glownie przed tym kompem. I tak w pon bede kombinowac od lekarki opak tabl bo czuje ze to nie wypali ehh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nieco ponad miesiac temu zmarła moja mama i cala odpowiedzialnosc pochowku spoczela na mnie ogromny stres,smutek, bezsilnosc,walka z czasem i znalezienie kilku tysiecy zl.... a to poprzedzone praca 7 dni w tyg po 10h. mijanie sie z mezem i dziecmi nawet nie pamietam kiedy to sie moglo stac. i jeszcze mozliwosc awansu i szkolenie sie co dodatkowo generowało stres.czekam dodatkowo na wazna operacje.zycie to jest loteria....
> w sumie to siedze glownie przed tym kompem. I tak w pon bede kombinowac od lekarki opak tabl bo czuje ze to nie wypali ehh



Trzymam kciuki za ostatnią dawkę, daj znać co i jak!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki za ostatnią dawkę, daj znać co i jak!


ja mam ten problem ze nie mam 3 dawki... robilam brzuszki itp ,goraca kapiel i nic wkoncu lufe walnelam i poszla krew wkoncu. a ty jak tam? jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam ten problem ze nie mam 3 dawki... robilam brzuszki itp ,goraca kapiel i nic wkoncu lufe walnelam i poszla krew wkoncu. a ty jak tam? jestes?


Co znaczy "lufę walnelam" ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poza minimalnym krwawieniem nie mam żadnych innych innych objawlw, ostatnia dawkę przyjelam o pierwszej a nocy, czy mam powtórzyć zabieg od początku ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poza minimalnym krwawieniem nie mam żadnych innych innych objawlw, ostatnia dawkę przyjelam o pierwszej a nocy, czy mam powtórzyć zabieg od początku ?


Zaczekaj dwa, trzy dni, bywa, że zaczyna się po jakimś czasie. I daj swojej wątrobie chwilę na odtrucie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczekaj dwa, trzy dni, bywa, że zaczyna się po jakimś czasie. I daj swojej wątrobie chwilę na odtrucie .


A czy mogę z kolei spróbować dopochwowo przy kolejnej próbie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Brałam 3 tabletki arthrotec 75. Czy to też może wywołać poronienie? Dodam że miałam silne krwawienie. Przez cały dzień. A później znormalnialo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy coś jest nie tak z tym rthrotec'iem? słuchajcie sprawa pilna! tydzień temu zatosowałam pierwszą próbę za pomocą forte 20 tab. Niewielki efekt... (dawkowanie : 4tab*3h do końca opakowania), przy czwartej dawce (oczywiście doustnie sam miso bez diclo w środku) lekkie krwawienie, troszeczke bólu jak przy mięsiączce (bardzo lekkiej) i odrobina skrzepów, krwi nie wiele. biegunka od początku dreszcze aż telepało gorączka ponad 38 stopni, przy 5tej dawce krwawienie lekkie podpaska lekko ubrudzona. Zaznaczam że był to koniec 6tego tyg następnego dnia krwawienie jak przy końcu miesiączki, wręcz błoto. żadnych skrzepów nic. doszłam do wniosku że nie poskutkowało (bo niestety 10 lat temu tą metodę zastosowałam (nie rodziłam jeszcze wtedy) i było masakrycznie ale stosowanie było dopochwowe... i chyba tabletki były bez diclo a sam miso... był to też arthotec który miał być tzw arthrotec 80. ale tamto to było piekło i trwało ponad dwa tygodnie a ból był nieznośny. Rok później poczełam następną ciąże i urodziłam syna.Więc wszystko ok.)
Wczoraj następna próba ale tym razem z art zwykły znów 20tab 4*3h i tym razem kompletny zawód ... nawet zbytniej biegunki nie było lekkie dreszcze goraczka przy końcu krwawienie przy już drugiej dawce ale minimalne, i znów aż do końca czyli 3*4*5=20 i komletne fiasko jeden marny skrzepik i krwawienie prawie całkiem ustało lekko plamie. Nie wiem co robić brak mi nadziei. Przecież teraz to albo martwe albo uszkodzone i co teraz??? POMOCY!!!!! ;(;(;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam że ci o odsprzedaja ten swój apteczny arthrotec to ździercy!!!!! normalny zakup w aptece osobiście na mały szwindelek apropo chorego na artretyzm z rodziny to cena 5max70 zł za 20 sztuk ludzie cy tylko kasa wam we łbach??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chętnie kupię zestaw z WOW albo sam arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi czy lepiej jest brav dopochwowo czy pod jezyk  ktora metoda jest skuteczniejsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy coś jest nie tak z tym rthrotec'iem?... (



co ma być nie tak ? jego skuteczność to 60-70 % więc to nic dziwnego, ze raz działa, a raz nie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedzcie mi czy lepiej jest brav dopochwowo czy pod jezyk  ktora metoda jest skuteczniejsza


nie ma znaczenia - taka sama skuteczność, jw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dodam że ci o odsprzedaja ten swój apteczny arthrotec to ździercy!!!!! normalny zakup w aptece osobiście na mały szwindelek apropo chorego na artretyzm z rodziny to cena 5max70 zł za 20 sztuk ludzie cy tylko kasa wam we łbach??


żeruja na nieszczesciu i bezradnosci ,niektorzy nie sa w stanie isc do lekarza i sciemnic troche ja sprobowalam z bajka o babci i udalo sie bez problemu wiec dziewczyny nie dajcie im zarabiac na swoim nieszczesciu za 2 opakowania ok 100zl wychodzi!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje arthrotec... nie za 200 czy 300 zl.. pomóżcie proszę czas goni...3 tydz za mna...krakow prosze...w aptece się nie udał o nie mam dojść do lekarza który lyknie bajke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje arthrotec... nie za 200 czy 300 zl.. pomóżcie proszę czas goni...3 tydz za mna...krakow prosze...w aptece się nie udał o nie mam dojść do lekarza który lyknie bajke


Ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki. Napisz do WHW mi obnizyly do 25 euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje arthrotec... nie za 200 czy 300 zl.. pomóżcie proszę czas goni...3 tydz za mna...krakow prosze...w aptece się nie udał o nie mam dojść do lekarza który lyknie bajke


ja jutro pójde bajerować moja lekarke pod warunkiem ze wizyte dostane... jak nie to kilka dni czekania.
jak nie ogarniesz mozemy sie jakos skontaktowac jak dostane 2 opak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jutro pójde bajerować moja lekarke pod warunkiem ze wizyte dostane... jak nie to kilka dni czekania.
> jak nie ogarniesz mozemy sie jakos skontaktowac jak dostane 2 opak


Ja bym na twoim miejscu nie rozdawała tak pochopnie tych opakowań. Nigdy nie wiesz, czy nie będzie Ci drugie potrzebne. Ja właśnie wczoraj brałam trzeci raz i nic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, wzięłam w sobotę rano 3 tabletki arthrotec 75 niemal od razu dostałam krwawienia które trwało do ok 13-14, potem ustało. w niedzielę też nie krwawiłam i dziś rano znów chwilowe bardzo obfite krwawienie. co to moze oznaczać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, wzięłam w sobotę rano 3 tabletki arthrotec 75 niemal od razu dostałam krwawienia które trwało do ok 13-14, potem ustało. w niedzielę też nie krwawiłam i dziś rano znów chwilowe bardzo obfite krwawienie. co to moze oznaczać?


Ze coś się dzieje w Twojej macicy, i lekarz musi tam zajrzeć, bo my nie umiemy  :Smile:

----------


## mama27

Witam. Moja sytuacja wyglada tak. W 5 tyg ciazy wzielam tabletki, niestety balam sie i wzielam 2 razy po 3 ;/ wtedy nie zadziałały, bo robilam test za pare dni i wyszedl pozytywny, z tym ze kreska byla bledsza, czulam sie okropniew. Powtórzyłam za 5 dni ale nie wytrzymałam z tymi tabletkami pod jezykiem 30 min i polykałam je wcześniej. Krwawilam przez tydzien, sporo skrzepów, krwi. Wszystkie objawy ustały, okropny bol piersi tez.  Zrobilam test kiedy ustalo krwawienie i wyszla blada druga kreska. Wczoraj powtórzylam test tj jakies 1,5 tyg od zażycia arthrotec i kreska ledwo widoczna i po dluzszej chwili. Boje sie isc na badania, jezeli sie nie udalo to 8 grudnia bylby to 8 tydzien ;/ Jak myslicie moglo sie udac? Jezeli nie to sprobowac jeszcze raz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Moja sytuacja wyglada tak. W 5 tyg ciazy wzielam tabletki, niestety balam sie i wzielam 2 razy po 3 ;/ wtedy nie zadziałały, bo robilam test za pare dni i wyszedl pozytywny, z tym ze kreska byla bledsza, czulam sie okropniew. Powtórzyłam za 5 dni ale nie wytrzymałam z tymi tabletkami pod jezykiem 30 min i polykałam je wcześniej. Krwawilam przez tydzien, sporo skrzepów, krwi. Wszystkie objawy ustały, okropny bol piersi tez.  Zrobilam test kiedy ustalo krwawienie i wyszla blada druga kreska. Wczoraj powtórzylam test tj jakies 1,5 tyg od zażycia arthrotec i kreska ledwo widoczna i po dluzszej chwili. Boje sie isc na badania, jezeli sie nie udalo to 8 grudnia bylby to 8 tydzien ;/ Jak myslicie moglo sie udac? Jezeli nie to sprobowac jeszcze raz ?


Ale jak to boisz się iść na badania? Wolisz czekać aż brzuch Ci urośnie ? No nie ogarniam was dziewczyny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621

----------


## mama27

> Ale jak to boisz się iść na badania? Wolisz czekać aż brzuch Ci urośnie ? No nie ogarniam was dziewczyny...


Na badania ide jutro. Pytam czy któraś z was miala podobną sytuacje? Chyba po to jest to forum, a nie po to by czytac czyjes krytyki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile trwa krwawienie po art ? Ja juz krwawię 11 dzień, niby nie mocno, bo wystarcza jedna podpaska dziennie, ale już zaczyna mnie to trochę męczyć i chciałabym wiedzieć kiedy sie to moze skończyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam całe opakowanie arthrotec 20 tab za 180 zł, jeśli chodzi o przesyłke to zależy od kupującego jaką chce, odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art w rozsadnej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W piątek dostałam art. i  wzięłam je, ale chyba się udało bo od razu przestały mnie boleć piersi i wyleciało coś ze mnie galaretowatego. Krwawię jeszcze mocno i boli mnie brzuch. Dobrze  że dziewczyna od której kupowałam art. poinformowała mnie żebym nic nie jadła, bo tak dostałabym biegunkę. Mimo to mnie przeczyściło ale nieznacznie. Chciałam wam jednak powiedzieć że o mały włos zostałabym oszukana. Rozmawiałam z jedną babką żeby wysłała mi przesyłkę z możliwością wglądu do paczki,przesyłka przyszła ale okazało się że babka nie zaznaczyła opcji wglądu do niej. Myślała że pewnie zapłacę bo jestem zrozpaczona. Gdyby nie moja znajoma tak by się stało. Jednak koleżanka na poczcie otwarła mi paczkę i okazało się że w środku były same gazety. Po tym zdarzeniu bałam się cokolwiek zamówić. Wprawdzie nie zapłaciłam za tą przesyłkę, ale o mały włos bym to zrobiła. Poprosiłam mojego męża by obdzwaniał wszystkie możliwe numery zamieszczone na tym forum i dopiero jedna kobieta wydała nam się konkretna. Nie dość że mi wszystko powiedziała, to nawet mówiła o tym jak się będę czuła po zażyciu każdej kolejnej dawki. I tak było. Trzeba jednak brać 4 tab. co 3 godziny i tak w 3 dawkach. Razem 12. Trzymać pod językiem do rozpuszczenia a pozostałość połkać. Krwawienie może wystąpić po wzięciu 2 lub  3 dawki. Na ogół nie wcześniej. A to co czujecie te drgawki i bóle to jest normalna reakcja organizmu bo następuję przedawkowanie tabletek. Jeżeli się do tego dostosujecie to powinno się udać w 99%. Babka poinformowała mnie że mogę krwawić nawet do 3 tygodni bo to jest jak po porodzie i wszystko się oczyszcza. Mam zrobić pierwszą betę po około 3 do 5 dni o zażycia. Nie wiem czy jest lekarką czy pigułą, ale mnie uspokoiła. Powiem wam jedno. Jeżeli zrobicie wszystko tak jak nalezy to w 100% powinno się udać. Mogę wam dać namiar na tel do kobiety. Czy ma jeszcze tabetki i po ile nie wiem, ale na pewno poinformuje was dokładnie co i jak powinnyście były zrobić. tel. 603. 747. 391. Kobieta rozmawiała ze mną chyba z 30 minut ale mnie uspokoiła. Ja już jestem po, powodzenia dla innych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, kto robił aborcję zestawem z WOW w 12 tygodniu...
Jak to jest. Ja chcę przyjąć pod szpitalek, bo nie chcę patrzeć na... same wiecie... Jak to zrobić, ile odczekać? Kiedy zarodek usuwa się z macicy. Czy jest ryzyko, że jesli pojde za wcześnie, uratują ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, kto robił aborcję zestawem z WOW w 12 tygodniu...
> Jak to jest. Ja chcę przyjąć pod szpitalek, bo nie chcę patrzeć na... same wiecie... Jak to zrobić, ile odczekać? Kiedy zarodek usuwa się z macicy. Czy jest ryzyko, że jesli pojde za wcześnie, uratują ciążę?


Ja robiłam w 14 tygodniu, ale pod szpitalem brać? To znaczy gdzie? Na ulicy? No nie bardzo, a gdzie będziesz wymiotować i biegać z biegunką?A jak ci wody odejdą, to będziesz w mokrych spodniach siedzieć? Poza tym nie wiesz ile to będzie trwało. U mnie poszło po trzech godzinach, ale znam przypadki gdzie trwało to o wiele dłużej. Jak nie chcesz patrzeć, to mozesz najpierw spuścić wodę. Kiedy dokładnie miałaś ostatni okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W piątek dostałam art. i  wzięłam je, ale chyba się udało bo od razu przestały mnie boleć piersi i wyleciało coś ze mnie galaretowatego. Krwawię jeszcze mocno i boli mnie brzuch. Dobrze  że dziewczyna od której kupowałam art. poinformowała mnie żebym nic nie jadła, bo tak dostałabym biegunkę. Mimo to mnie przeczyściło ale nieznacznie. Chciałam wam jednak powiedzieć że o mały włos zostałabym oszukana. Rozmawiałam z jedną babką żeby wysłała mi przesyłkę z możliwością wglądu do paczki,przesyłka przyszła ale okazało się że babka nie zaznaczyła opcji wglądu do niej. Myślała że pewnie zapłacę bo jestem zrozpaczona. Gdyby nie moja znajoma tak by się stało. Jednak koleżanka na poczcie otwarła mi paczkę i okazało się że w środku były same gazety. Po tym zdarzeniu bałam się cokolwiek zamówić. Wprawdzie nie zapłaciłam za tą przesyłkę, ale o mały włos bym to zrobiła. Poprosiłam mojego męża by obdzwaniał wszystkie możliwe numery zamieszczone na tym forum i dopiero jedna kobieta wydała nam się konkretna. Nie dość że mi wszystko powiedziała, to nawet mówiła o tym jak się będę czuła po zażyciu każdej kolejnej dawki. I tak było. Trzeba jednak brać 4 tab. co 3 godziny i tak w 3 dawkach. Razem 12. Trzymać pod językiem do rozpuszczenia a pozostałość połkać. Krwawienie może wystąpić po wzięciu 2 lub  3 dawki. Na ogół nie wcześniej. A to co czujecie te drgawki i bóle to jest normalna reakcja organizmu bo następuję przedawkowanie tabletek. Jeżeli się do tego dostosujecie to powinno się udać w 99%. Babka poinformowała mnie że mogę krwawić nawet do 3 tygodni bo to jest jak po porodzie i wszystko się oczyszcza. Mam zrobić pierwszą betę po około 3 do 5 dni o zażycia. Nie wiem czy jest lekarką czy pigułą, ale mnie uspokoiła. Powiem wam jedno. Jeżeli zrobicie wszystko tak jak nalezy to w 100% powinno się udać. Mogę wam dać namiar na tel do kobiety. Czy ma jeszcze tabetki i po ile nie wiem, ale na pewno poinformuje was dokładnie co i jak powinnyście były zrobić. tel. 603. 747. 391. Kobieta rozmawiała ze mną chyba z 30 minut ale mnie uspokoiła. Ja już jestem po, powodzenia dla innych.


Nie napisałas że wypluwa się rdzenie. Po za tym nie rób dziewczynom nadziei, bo Arthrotec na pewno nie ma 100% pewności. Mi poszło dopiero za trzecim podejściem, a stosowalam dokładnie tak jak piszesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artrotec normalny wystarczy ? 12 tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś mi pomoże 
Okres spóźnia mi się 5 dni. 4 testy już zrobiłam  i są negatywne.  Ostatni okres miałam  30.10. 10.11 kochałam  się bez zabezpieczenia.  Byłam już u ginekologa  w tamtym tygodniu  i ciąży nie stwierdziła bo za wczesnie. Strasznie się boje nie wiem czy myśleć o Artrotec czy czekać.  Luteine  mi przepisala na wczesniej wołanie super i em już 3 dzien i nic

Dodam że jak 10.11 miałam stosunek to 11.11 wzięłam tabletkę ellaone  po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już nie wiem co myśleć czy testy może aż tak się pomylic?  Luteine biorę 3 dzien ale okresu brak.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już nie wiem co myśleć czy testy może aż tak się pomylic?  Luteine biorę 3 dzien ale okresu brak.


skoro lekarka dała luteinę, i nie masz potwierdzonej ciąży, to po co Ci Arthrotec? Zrób betę, będziesz wiedziała, czy to ciąża, czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie. 
Mój ostatni okres z tego ci pamiętam bo nigdy nie był regularny miałam około 21 września nigdy nie notuje co i jak mam bo nigdy prawie nie był rugeralny. Moje pierwsze podejście z art było 30listopada. Zaczęłam o godz.13 wzięłam jedna pod jezyk skończyło się tylko skurcze mi oraz maleńkim dwoma skrzepami.Następna dawka to 3 tabletki pod jezyk dostałam plamienia oporu brązowego.  Godz.19 wzięłam 6szt.dopochwowo następnie 23 4 szt.szt . dopochwowo oraz 1 w nocy 2szt.dopochwowo. Skurcze i plamienia koloru brązowego nie ładnie pachnące i to wszystko. 
Mam pytanie czy mogę powtórzyć zabieg np w tym tygodniu? Co mam dalej robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i czat na netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art w Szczecin. 
Nie rozumiem tego kobiety powinnyśmy się wspierać nie rozumiem skąd wy bierzecie jakim kalkulator em się posługujemy eby tak drogo sprzedawać.  Jestem przerażona tym co widzę.  
Mam cztery tabletki potrzebuje 8 za rozsądna cenę.  Jeżeli mi pozostanie to oddam za darmo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie. 
> Mój ostatni okres z tego ci pamiętam bo nigdy nie był regularny miałam około 21 września nigdy nie notuje co i jak mam bo nigdy prawie nie był rugeralny. Moje pierwsze podejście z art było 30listopada. Zaczęłam o godz.13 wzięłam jedna pod jezyk skończyło się tylko skurcze mi oraz maleńkim dwoma skrzepami.Następna dawka to 3 tabletki pod jezyk dostałam plamienia oporu brązowego.  Godz.19 wzięłam 6szt.dopochwowo następnie 23 4 szt.szt . dopochwowo oraz 1 w nocy 2szt.dopochwowo. Skurcze i plamienia koloru brązowego nie ładnie pachnące i to wszystko. 
> Mam pytanie czy mogę powtórzyć zabieg np w tym tygodniu? Co mam dalej robić?


ja już Ci odpisywałam, wychodzi Ci 12 tydzień, byłas u gina potwierdzić w ogóle ciążę? sprawdzić czy serce bije?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test pokazał to wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test pokazał to wystarczy


no to powtarzaj jak chcesz, ale prawidłowym dawkowaniem, 3x4 tabletki, a nie jakimś wymyślonym. Przygotuj się na to, że mogą Ci odejść wody, a płód może być całkiem wykształcony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie. 
> Mój ostatni okres z tego ci pamiętam bo nigdy nie był regularny miałam około 21 września nigdy nie notuje co i jak mam bo nigdy prawie nie był rugeralny. Moje pierwsze podejście z art było 30listopada. Zaczęłam o godz.13 wzięłam jedna pod jezyk skończyło się tylko skurcze mi oraz maleńkim dwoma skrzepami.Następna dawka to 3 tabletki pod jezyk dostałam plamienia oporu brązowego.  Godz.19 wzięłam 6szt.dopochwowo następnie 23 4 szt.szt . dopochwowo oraz 1 w nocy 2szt.dopochwowo. Skurcze i plamienia koloru brązowego nie ładnie pachnące i to wszystko. 
> Mam pytanie czy mogę powtórzyć zabieg np w tym tygodniu? Co mam dalej robić?


Czy wiesz, dlaczego zdecydowałaś się na taki krok...?
Czy już z kimś o tym rozmawiałaś?
Jaką masz teraz sytuację, co czujesz?

Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy wiesz, dlaczego zdecydowałaś się na taki krok...?
> Czy już z kimś o tym rozmawiałaś?
> Jaką masz teraz sytuację, co czujesz?
> 
> Dorota


Wiem dlaczego, nie twoja sprawa. Rozmawiałam z mężem, podjęliśmy decyzję wspólnie. Czuję się bardzo dobrze.Zadowolona ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem dlaczego, nie twoja sprawa. Rozmawiałam z mężem, podjęliśmy decyzję wspólnie. Czuję się bardzo dobrze.Zadowolona ??


Dziękuję, że odpisałaś. Zastanawiam się, czy rozważyliście wszystkie za i przeciw tej decyzji i uświadomiliście sobie konsekwencje, zwłaszcza dla psychiki każdego z Was...

Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak moja decyzja jest całkowicie przemyślana i partner był że na i trzymał nie za rękę.  Czuję się silna przez to. Chciałam tylko wiedzieć czy nie zrobię sobie krzywdy przyjmując leki już zgodnie z skazowkami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję, że odpisałaś. Zastanawiam się, czy rozważyliście wszystkie za i przeciw tej decyzji i uświadomiliście sobie konsekwencje, zwłaszcza dla psychiki każdego z Was...
> 
> Dorota


Dziękuję za troskę. Moja aborcja była ponad trzy lata temu, od tego czasu cała nasza rodzina ma się świetnie. To była bardzo dobra decyzja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralam metotrexan po 24h atr 4szt co 2 godziny razem wyszło 12sz. Mocne bóle brzucha,zimne dreszcze i gorące i tak na zmiane,obwisłe piersi, nie wystąpiło krwawienie lecz biały mętny sluz z pochwy... prosze o pomoc jesli ktoraś z was sie z tym spotakała to prosze o odp. czy moge zastosować jescze raz art. (Art był brany do ustnie)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za troskę. Moja aborcja była ponad trzy lata temu, od tego czasu cała nasza rodzina ma się świetnie. To była bardzo dobra decyzja.


Gdybyś chciała jeszcze porozmawiać, zapraszam. Możesz napisać, albo zadzwonić:

k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
tel.: 58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralam metotrexan po 24h atr 4szt co 2 godziny razem wyszło 12sz. Mocne bóle brzucha,zimne dreszcze i gorące i tak na zmiane,obwisłe piersi, nie wystąpiło krwawienie lecz biały mętny sluz z pochwy... prosze o pomoc jesli ktoraś z was sie z tym spotakała to prosze o odp. czy moge zastosować jescze raz art. (Art był brany do ustnie)


Ile brałas tego metotrexatu? Masz pewność że był oryginalny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja na betę idę jutro. Ale strasznie się boje . Mam już 1 babusia i test wyszedł pozytywnie  już w dzień miesiączki teraz już spóźnia się 6 dzień i negatywne testy. Czy któraś  z was tak miała że negatywne  testy były a była ciąża?  Czy może to przez tą tabletkę  po ellaon  która zdążyłam 11 listopada? Wogole  te tabletki art  można uczciwie  od kogoś zakupić . Skąd takie coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jutro pójde bajerować moja lekarke pod warunkiem ze wizyte dostane... jak nie to kilka dni czekania.
> jak nie ogarniesz mozemy sie jakos skontaktowac jak dostane 2 opak



Hej jak po wizycie udało się.??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja na betę idę jutro. Ale strasznie się boje . Mam już 1 babusia i test wyszedł pozytywnie  już w dzień miesiączki teraz już spóźnia się 6 dzień i negatywne testy. Czy któraś  z was tak miała że negatywne  testy były a była ciąża?  Czy może to przez tą tabletkę  po ellaon  która zdążyłam 11 listopada? Wogole  te tabletki art  można uczciwie  od kogoś zakupić . Skąd takie coś


   Tak, ja robiłam 6 testów, które wyszły niegatywnie i z tych negatywnych testów mam 6 - letnią córeczkę :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja na betę idę jutro. Ale strasznie się boje . Mam już 1 babusia i test wyszedł pozytywnie  już w dzień miesiączki teraz już spóźnia się 6 dzień i negatywne testy. Czy któraś  z was tak miała że negatywne  testy były a była ciąża?  Czy może to przez tą tabletkę  po ellaon  która zdążyłam 11 listopada? Wogole  te tabletki art  można uczciwie  od kogoś zakupić . Skąd takie coś


Może wyjść negatywnie jeśli jest mało czuły, a z tego co piszesz to bardzo wczesna ciąża, więc stężenie hormonu jest jeszcze niewielkie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jak po wizycie udało się.??


nie zalapalam sie oczywiscie na wizyte... dodzzwonic sie nie idzie a z rana o 7.30 to szykujemy sie do wyjscia z dziecmi do szkoly i nie mam jak po numerek podejsc osobiscie. jutro dopiero bo maz ich ogarnie a ja polece do przychodni...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .

marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,

chciałam zapytac ile czekalyscie na zestaw z wow? moj do 4 dni podobno jest wysłany (tak na stronie indyjskiej poczty jest) ale do polski nie dotarł myślicie ze powinnam szukac innego rozwiazania? wg daty ostatniej miesiączki jest to 7 tydzień chociaż lekarz robiac usg dopochwowe nie mogl ustalic dokładnego wieku ciazy. na ost byl sam pecherzyk o wielkośći 0,78 cm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,
> 
> chciałam zapytac ile czekalyscie na zestaw z wow? moj do 4 dni podobno jest wysłany (tak na stronie indyjskiej poczty jest) ale do polski nie dotarł myślicie ze powinnam szukac innego rozwiazania? wg daty ostatniej miesiączki jest to 7 tydzień chociaż lekarz robiac usg dopochwowe nie mogl ustalic dokładnego wieku ciazy. na ost byl sam pecherzyk o wielkośći 0,78 cm


Cztery dni to bardzo mało. Na maszwybor.net są dziewczyny które czekają i 10 dni na pojawienie się paczki w Warszawie. Wygląda na to, że poczta polska ma problemy z wyrabianiem się przed świętami. Trzeba czekać, ale masz jeszcze dużo czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki za odpowiedz juz troche swiruje ... jesli do piatku na monitoringu paczek nie bedzie ze dotarla chociaz do pl udam sie do lekarza po recepte tak chyba bedzie najlepiej. chcialabym przed swietami byc juz po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzieki za odpowiedz juz troche swiruje ... jesli do piatku na monitoringu paczek nie bedzie ze dotarla chociaz do pl udam sie do lekarza po recepte tak chyba bedzie najlepiej. chcialabym przed swietami byc juz po.


Mój zestaw szedł równo 10 dni. Na monitoringu poczty nie było informacji, pojawiały się z dużym opóźnieniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a do jakiego wojewodztwa zamawialas jesli moge spytac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a do jakiego wojewodztwa zamawialas jesli moge spytac


Woj. łódzkie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dawno temu? ja tez jestem z lodzkiego. martwie sie ze czas oczekiwania moze sie wydluzyc ze wzgledu na swieta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robiłam w 14 tygodniu, ale pod szpitalem brać? To znaczy gdzie? Na ulicy? No nie bardzo, a gdzie będziesz wymiotować i biegać z biegunką?A jak ci wody odejdą, to będziesz w mokrych spodniach siedzieć? Poza tym nie wiesz ile to będzie trwało. U mnie poszło po trzech godzinach, ale znam przypadki gdzie trwało to o wiele dłużej. Jak nie chcesz patrzeć, to mozesz najpierw spuścić wodę. Kiedy dokładnie miałaś ostatni okres?


24 września.
czekam na zestaw - juz wysłali.
To oczywiste, ze nie będę sie przygladać, ale boję się, ze mimo woli spojrzę.
Proszę, napisz coś wiecej. Czy byłaś u lekarza i kiedy? Ja chcę wszystko sprawdzić w szpitalu. Wiem, ze bez sensu jest brać pod szpitalem, ale dokładnie tak pisze na stronie WoW... 
Nie wiem co myśleć, boję się. Wiem, ze będę sama. Boję się że stracę przytonmość.
Cokolwiek mi napiszesz będzie dla mnie przydatne bardzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dawno temu? ja tez jestem z lodzkiego. martwie sie ze czas oczekiwania moze sie wydluzyc ze wzgledu na swieta.


Ponad miesiąc temu. Do świąt jeszcze daleko, więc nie ma co panikować, do poniedziałku kolejnego powinnaś mieć przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak  długo utrzymywało się u was krwawienie? Mi w środę mina 3 tygodnie jak zażyłam arthrotec. Krwawienie na chwilę bardzo się zmniejszyło a dziś przypomina miesiączkę ze skrzepami. Trochę się niepokoje. Do lekarza moge pójść dopiero w poniedziałek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 24 września.
> czekam na zestaw - juz wysłali.
> To oczywiste, ze nie będę sie przygladać, ale boję się, ze mimo woli spojrzę.
> Proszę, napisz coś wiecej. Czy byłaś u lekarza i kiedy? Ja chcę wszystko sprawdzić w szpitalu. Wiem, ze bez sensu jest brać pod szpitalem, ale dokładnie tak pisze na stronie WoW... 
> Nie wiem co myśleć, boję się. Wiem, ze będę sama. Boję się że stracę przytonmość.
> Cokolwiek mi napiszesz będzie dla mnie przydatne bardzo.


nie byłam u lekarza, nie było potrzeby, widziałam płód, a potem wszystko oczyszczało się prawidłowo. U kontroli byłam jakieś trzy miesiące po. Nie wiem co dokładnie chcesz wiedzieć, moją historię możesz przeczytać na maszwybor.net, są tam tez inne akcje dziewczyn w 12-13 tc. Pamiętaj, że jeżeli zaczniesz 13 tc, to dawkowanie jest inne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Beta mi wyszla <0.1 co oznacza ten wynik ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już po beta hcg i wyszło mi <0.1. Czy mogę być już pewna ze to nie ciaza +4 negatywne testy ale okresu brak już 6 dzień

Help

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po beta hcg i wyszło mi <0.1. Czy mogę być już pewna ze to nie ciaza +4 negatywne testy ale okresu brak już 6 dzień
> 
> Help


Beta daje pewność. Jest wiele innych przyczyn opóźnienia okresu. Poczekaj jeszcze tydzień, jak okresu nie będzie to do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak zrobię.  Dodam że biorę luteina  od ginekolog na wywołanie okresu już 4 dzień i nic. Nie planuje teraz ciąży dlatego tak bardzo się stresuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak zrobię.  Dodam że biorę luteina  od ginekolog na wywołanie okresu już 4 dzień i nic. Nie planuje teraz ciąży dlatego tak bardzo się stresuje.


No ciąży to tu nie ma na pewno  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak zrobię.  Dodam że biorę luteina  od ginekolog na wywołanie okresu już 4 dzień i nic. Nie planuje teraz ciąży dlatego tak bardzo się stresuje.


Tak niska beta to akurat 100% pewności braku ciąży 6 dnia opóźnienia. Bardzo szybko dostałaś luteinę na wywołanie swoją drogą, już drugiego dnia gdy spodziewany okres się nie pojawił? Możesz kupić w zielarskim czarną malwę i popijać, podobno wywołuje miesiączkę. Jeśli byłaś u ginekologa i nie zauważył nic niepokojącego to nie masz się raczej czym martwić, w końcu przyjdzie ten dzień. Dodam że w zeszłym roku mi się miesiączka spóźniła ponad tydzień (spory stres, zmiana klimatu), nie było wtedy możliwości ciąży i po prostu poczekałam. Stresując się dodatkowo sama wpływasz na siebie tak, że okres się nie pojawia. Możesz już wyluzować :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

10 TC . jak dawkowac lek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie byłam u lekarza, nie było potrzeby, widziałam płód, a potem wszystko oczyszczało się prawidłowo. U kontroli byłam jakieś trzy miesiące po. Nie wiem co dokładnie chcesz wiedzieć, moją historię możesz przeczytać na maszwybor.net, są tam tez inne akcje dziewczyn w 12-13 tc. Pamiętaj, że jeżeli zaczniesz 13 tc, to dawkowanie jest inne.


Nie mogę się zarejestrować na forum, próbowałam już drugi raz, zaraz spróbuje trzeci. Nie wiem o co chodzi, napisalam do administratora - narazie bez odpowiedzi... Moze podpowiesz co mogę robić źle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

maszwybor nie zarejestrowało mnie, bo" nie mogą stwierdzić czxy jestem spamerem". Mam spróbować za jakiś czas. i tak w kółko Macieju...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania


Zachęcamy do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i czat na netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mogę się zarejestrować na forum, próbowałam już drugi raz, zaraz spróbuje trzeci. Nie wiem o co chodzi, napisalam do administratora - narazie bez odpowiedzi... Moze podpowiesz co mogę robić źle.


nie mam pojęcia, może spróbuj z innego komputera, albo czekaj na odpowiedź administracji ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile brałas tego metotrexatu? Masz pewność że był oryginalny?


   1szt po 24h art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> maszwybor nie zarejestrowało mnie, bo" nie mogą stwierdzić czxy jestem spamerem". Mam spróbować za jakiś czas. i tak w kółko Macieju...


Może jest inne rozwiązanie niż aborcja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1szt po 24h art



" Metotreksat jest najczęściej stosowany w chorobach nowotworowych: ostrej białaczce limfatycznej, ostrej białaczce szpikowej, nabłoniaku kosmówkowym, raku sutka, raku jajnika, raku płuca, nasieniaku, mięsaku kościopochodnym oraz nowotworach litych głowy i szyi. (......)

W zastosowaniu onkologicznym lek jest bardzo toksyczny. Jego stężenie we krwi powinno być monitorowane, dla większego bezpieczeństwa jego stosowania. Przenika do płynu mózgowo-rdzeniowego. "

Skad niby mialas taki lek ? Chyba jestes nienormalna zengo innym polecasz !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1szt po 24h art


Czyli na pewno nie był oryginalny. Wg WHO do aborcji metotrexatem potrzebujesz co najmniej 50 mg tego leku. Metotrexat nie występuje pod postacią zawierającą 50 mg w jednej tabletce, jedyne postacie tego leku mają 5 lub 10 mg. 

h t t p s : / / w w w .doz.pl/leki/p3651-Methotrexat-Ebewe_tabletki

Czyli musiałabyś przyjąć co najmniej 5 tabletek po 10 mg. 

Handlarz wcisnął Ci kit, niestety. Oryginalny był tylko Arthrotec, o ile w ogóle. I nie zadziałał.

Tu jeszcze o dawkowaniu metotrexatu:

h t t p : / / w w w .federa.org.pl/centrum-prasowe/archiwum-wiadomosci/251-2014/dokumenty_pdf/biuletyn/1_2014.pdf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> " Metotreksat jest najczęściej stosowany w chorobach nowotworowych: ostrej białaczce limfatycznej, ostrej białaczce szpikowej, nabłoniaku kosmówkowym, raku sutka, raku jajnika, raku płuca, nasieniaku, mięsaku kościopochodnym oraz nowotworach litych głowy i szyi. (......)
> 
> W zastosowaniu onkologicznym lek jest bardzo toksyczny. Jego stężenie we krwi powinno być monitorowane, dla większego bezpieczeństwa jego stosowania. Przenika do płynu mózgowo-rdzeniowego. "
> 
> Skad niby mialas taki lek ? Chyba jestes nienormalna zengo innym polecasz !


Całe szczęście nie był oryginalny, co nie zmienia faktu że jest bardzo niebezpieczny i szczerze wolałabym czekać miesiac na zestaw z WOW lub WHW niż brać takie świństwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może jest inne rozwiązanie niż aborcja?


gdybym chciała innego rozwiązania niż aborcja, to siedziałabym teraz na forum dla mamusiek i gaworzyła o pachnących dzidziusiach, czyż nie ? Skoro tu jestem, to wybrałam takie, a nie inne rozwiązanie, i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdybym chciała innego rozwiązania niż aborcja, to siedziałabym teraz na forum dla mamusiek i gaworzyła o pachnących dzidziusiach, czyż nie ? Skoro tu jestem, to wybrałam takie, a nie inne rozwiązanie, i tyle.


Nie zaszkodzi się dwa razy zastanowić przed ostatecznym krokiem. Życzę Ci dużo siły!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec orginalny z apteki tel .507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oryginał tel 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak  długo utrzymywało się u was krwawienie? Mi w środę mina 3 tygodnie jak zażyłam arthrotec. Krwawienie na chwilę bardzo się zmniejszyło a dziś przypomina miesiączkę ze skrzepami. Trochę się niepokoje. Do lekarza moge pójść dopiero w poniedziałek.


Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Witajcie. Zakupiłam u womenek zestaw... Jestem już po drugiej dawce leku i zaczęłam krwawić. Lecz jest to krew jakby z woda dochodzą jeszcze skrzepy. Krwawienie jest mocne od czasu do czasu- tak jakbym odkrecila kran. To dobry znak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dawkowanie Arthrotec końcówka 12tygodnia. Proszę o dawkowanie i instrukcje. Mam dwie paczki jeżeli pozostania mi tabletki oddam za darmo tabletki pojedyncze wraz z recepta nie wykupioną.
Zdaje sobie sprawę że są tu kobiety które bardzo potrzebują ale czasem ich nie stać a zdzierstwo i sumy za kilka tabletek jakie są to mnie przerażają.  Pozdrawiam Was kobiety i trzymam kciuki ja dziś chce zrobić to po raz drugi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam w sobotę arthrotrc. Ale zbytniego wow nie było, był to 4/5tyfzien. Zostało mi jeszcze 8tabletek i chce powtórzyć dziś dopochwowo. z tym jak lepiej dawkować 2x4 czy 2x3 i 1x2 ? 

Niestety mieszkam w Śląskim i nie mogę zamówić zestawu z WOW  :Frown:  

Od soboty mam lekkie plamania nic więcej. 

Czy dopochwowo też należy wydłubać rdzeń?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dołączam się do pytania , jestem w podobnej sytuacji 10 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Zakupiłam u womenek zestaw... Jestem już po drugiej dawce leku i zaczęłam krwawić. Lecz jest to krew jakby z woda dochodzą jeszcze skrzepy. Krwawienie jest mocne od czasu do czasu- tak jakbym odkrecila kran. To dobry znak ?


Który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o pomoc w dawkowanie Arthrotec końcówka 12tygodnia

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Zarodek wypadł.... Wzięłam jedną tabletkę mifepristone, po 36 godzinach 4 tabletki misoprostol,kolejne dwie po 3h.
Żadnych poważnych dolegliwości- jedynie ból brzucha.
Tydzień 11

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam w sobotę arthrotrc. Ale zbytniego wow nie było, był to 4/5tyfzien. Zostało mi jeszcze 8tabletek i chce powtórzyć dziś dopochwowo. z tym jak lepiej dawkować 2x4 czy 2x3 i 1x2 ? 
> 
> Niestety mieszkam w Śląskim i nie mogę zamówić zestawu z WOW  
> 
> Od soboty mam lekkie plamania nic więcej. 
> 
> Czy dopochwowo też należy wydłubać rdzeń?


2x4, żeby dawka była odpowiednia. Z WHW zestaw możesz zamówić do każdego województwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2x4, żeby dawka była odpowiednia. Z whw zestaw możesz zamówić do każdego województwa.


whw? Gdzie ich znalezc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> whw? Gdzie ich znalezc ?


womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam w sobotę arthrotrc. Ale zbytniego wow nie było, był to 4/5tyfzien. Zostało mi jeszcze 8tabletek i chce powtórzyć dziś dopochwowo. z tym jak lepiej dawkować 2x4 czy 2x3 i 1x2 ? 
> 
> Niestety mieszkam w Śląskim i nie mogę zamówić zestawu z WOW  
> 
> Od soboty mam lekkie plamania nic więcej. 
> 
> Czy dopochwowo też należy wydłubać rdzeń?


Jestem ze slaskiego. Moge odsprzedać.  Podaj maila odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny proszę w jakich dawkach mam przyjąć Arthritic  końcówka 12 Tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zarodek wypadł.... Wzięłam jedną tabletkę mifepristone, po 36 godzinach 4 tabletki misoprostol,kolejne dwie po 3h.
> Żadnych poważnych dolegliwości- jedynie ból brzucha.
> Tydzień 11


Gratuluję. Odpoczywaj  :Smile:

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Mnie osobiście arthrotec nie pomógł. Miałam dwie próby... wydałam kupe kasy.Żałuję,że odrazu nie kupiłam od womenek. Na art wydałam łącznie 320zł. U womenek 70euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny proszę w jakich dawkach mam przyjąć Arthritic  końcówka 12 Tc.


Normalnie. 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek, rdzenie wypluć. Dawkowanie co trzy godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znalazłam tutaj artykuł że piszą aby po dwie tabletki co trzy godziny w pięciu dawkach?  Proszę co mam zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To dawkowanie od 13 tc. Który masz dokładnie tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Originalny arthrotek sprzedam 12 tabletek za 60 zł. , tylko na terenie Łodzi do rąk własnych , maleslonko79@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem ze slaskiego. Moge odsprzedać.  Podaj maila odezwe sie


Co chcesz odsprzedać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy można w czasie brania tabletek Arthrotec pod jezyk 
 normalnie jeść oraz pić napoje nie gazowane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie czy można w czasie brania tabletek Arthrotec pod jezyk 
>  normalnie jeść oraz pić napoje nie gazowane?


W trakcie trzymania tabletek nie. Pomiędzy dawkami możesz jeść i pić co chcesz, oprócz alkoholu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co zrobić z rdzeniami dopochwowo usunac czy zostawić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogę zażyć tabletkę przeciwbólowe Ibuprom sprint jestem po pierwszej dawce Art i boli mnie brzuch. Następna dawka Arthrotecu godz. 19. Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenhelp.org


Nie można u nich też na Slask... napisali w wiadomości :/ że urząd celny przechwyca !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie można u nich też na Slask... napisali w wiadomości :/ że urząd celny przechwyca !


To poproś o przesyłkę nierejestrowana, mi taką wysłali do Małopolski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie osobiście arthrotec nie pomógł. Miałam dwie próby... wydałam kupe kasy.Żałuję,że odrazu nie kupiłam od womenek. Na art wydałam łącznie 320zł. U womenek 70euro.


Ile czekałaś na zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To poproś o przesyłkę nierejestrowana, mi taką wysłali do Małopolski


Dojdzie na pewno? Dawno zamawialas? Ile szla wysyłka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prosze o porade ..jestem 10dzien po wzięciu tabletek ,dzis byłam u lekarza ciazy nie ma ale 
ale macica sie jeszcze nie oczyściła u lekarka dała mi skierowanie do szpitala ,ja na zabieg sie i tak 
nie godzę wiec sugerowała leki ale w szpitalu ,jednak ja nie chce iść moze to nieopowiedzialne ale  
podjęłam decyzje ..Powiedzcie mi prosze jaka dawkę przyjąć by sie oczyścić całkowicie? .Prosze o pomoc Dodam ze był to 10tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prosze o porade ..jestem 10dzien po wzięciu tabletek ,dzis byłam u lekarza ciazy nie ma ale 
> ale macica sie jeszcze nie oczyściła u lekarka dała mi skierowanie do szpitala ,ja na zabieg sie i tak 
> nie godzę wiec sugerowała leki ale w szpitalu ,jednak ja nie chce iść moze to nieopowiedzialne ale  
> podjęłam decyzje ..Powiedzcie mi prosze jaka dawkę przyjąć by sie oczyścić całkowicie? .Prosze o pomoc Dodam ze był to 10tc


a krwawisz cały czas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a krwawisz cały czas ?


Tak cały czas krwawię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak cały czas krwawię


to dopóki nie ma objawów stanu zapalnego, gorączki, silnych bóli, smrodku, to nie ma potrzeby pomagać macicy. Poradzi sobie sama. Polscy lekarze to rutyniarze, kierują na doczyszczanie dla świętego spokoju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to dopóki nie ma objawów stanu zapalnego, gorączki, silnych bóli, smrodku, to nie ma potrzeby pomagać macicy. Poradzi sobie sama. Polscy lekarze to rutyniarze, kierują na doczyszczanie dla świętego spokoju.


Dziekuje za odpowiedz czyli narazie czekać nie brać nic tak?bol jak przy miesiączce czasem skurcz mocniejszy 
ale poza tym nic sie nie dzieje ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem w 12tc mam arthrotec i teraz nie wiem jak go dawkowac pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem w 12tc mam arthrotec i teraz nie wiem jak go dawkowac pomozcie


wystarczy się cofnąć o JEDNĄ stronę tego wątku i już jest dawkowanie, powtarzane tui zresztą co chwilę:

" 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek, rdzenie wypluć. Dawkowanie co trzy godziny."

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje za odpowiedz czyli narazie czekać nie brać nic tak?bol jak przy miesiączce czasem skurcz mocniejszy 
> ale poza tym nic sie nie dzieje ..


Zrobisz jak uważasz, ja Ci tylko napisałam, że ma potrzeby poganiania organizmu, da sobie radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobisz jak uważasz, ja Ci tylko napisałam, że ma potrzeby poganiania organizmu, da sobie radę


Jestem bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedz uspokoiłas mnie troszke ,dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza dawka godz.12 sztuk 2 pod jezyk(pojawienie skurczy).Następnie 15:00 szt. 4 skurcze silniejsze krew na podpasie non stop(doszła temperatura i dwa skrzepiki). Następnie godz.18 szt.no i  krwi więcej ale szału nie ma(o godz.17 przyjęła Ibuprom Sprint cabs).Następnie godz. 21:00szt.4 bóle jak przy okresie temperatura 38.7 chłodzenia głowę okładkami. Cy mam dalej przyjąć czy porostu zasnąć i czekać do rana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza dawka godz.12 sztuk 2 pod jezyk(pojawienie skurczy).Następnie 15:00 szt. 4 skurcze silniejsze krew na podpasie non stop(doszła temperatura i dwa skrzepiki). Następnie godz.18 szt.no i  krwi więcej ale szału nie ma(o godz.17 przyjęła Ibuprom Sprint cabs).Następnie godz. 21:00szt.4 bóle jak przy okresie temperatura 38.7 chłodzenia głowę okładkami. Co mam dalej robic przyjąć jeszcze tabletki czy porostu zasnąć i czekać do rana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Nie można u nich też na Slask... napisali w wiadomości :/ że urząd celny przechwyca !


Bzdura!!!
Wysyłali mi na małopolskę niezarejestrowaną przesyłką.
Wysyłka dnia 27.11, dotarła 5.12...
Celnicy nie sprawdzają takich paczek  :Smile:  bo po co? A jak zatrzymaja,to womenki wysla kolejna. Trzeba chciec się dogadac z nimi. 
Najważniejsze jest to,że po kilku godzinach ich leki są niewykrywalne przy badaniu krwi itp. A Arth bardzo długo się utrzymuje...

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Po aborcji medycznej kobiety krwawią średnio przez 9-16 dni, ale może to trwać dłużej lub krócej. Zdarza się, że kobieta krwawi i wydala skrzepy nawet do 4 tygodni po aborcji. Po pierwszych dniach intensywnego krwawienia niektóre kobiety będą miały krwawienie pojawiające się i zanikające, inne natomiast będą krwawiły jak podczas miesiączki nawet przez kilka tygodni.

Mozesz wykonac kontrone badanie USG po ok. 10-14 dniach od aborcji medycznej.

Jeśli badanie USG wykaże, że nie jesteś już w ciąży, a niewielkie pozostałości tkanki nadal są obecne w macicy, a jednocześnie nie ma żadnych oznak powikłań, interwencja chirurgiczna (jak łyżeczkowanie lub metoda próżniowa) nie jest konieczna. Zaleca się wtedy po prostu odczekać, aż macica naturalnie się oczyści. Można też zażyć dodatkową dawkę misoprostolu. Napisz do nas email na info@womenhelp.org, jeśli masz dodatkowe pytania na ten temat.



Miesiączka zazwyczaj powraca po 4-6 tygodniach od aborcji, czasem nieco wcześniej lub później. Mimo to prawie natychmiast po aborcji może wystąpić owulacja, co oznacza, że możesz ponownie zajść w ciążę. Dlatego tak ważne jest, aby natychmiast po aborcji kobieta zaczęła stosować antykoncepcję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdura!!!
> Wysyłali mi na małopolskę niezarejestrowaną przesyłką.
> Wysyłka dnia 27.11, dotarła 5.12...
> Celnicy nie sprawdzają takich paczek  bo po co? A jak zatrzymaja,to womenki wysla kolejna. Trzeba chciec się dogadac z nimi. 
> Najważniejsze jest to,że po kilku godzinach ich leki są niewykrywalne przy badaniu krwi itp. A Arth bardzo długo się utrzymuje...


A jakie to ma znaczenie ile leki się utrzymują ? Przecież nikt nie robi badań toksykologicznych. A nawet jeśli, to co by zrobili z tą informacją, skoro kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana? No nie szerzmy paniki, kobiety.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

PS. Zostało mi 8tablicy misoprostolu od womenek. Jeśli,któraś z was się boi,że arthrotec nie pomoże,a tak było w moim wypadku- połączenie obu leków daje nieco większa gwarancję. Mogę odstąpić te tabletki... 
Dogadamy się

matkanoperfect@interia.pl

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Lekarz może cię wysłać na każde badanie. Gdy coś mu nie będzie pasowało zawsze będzie sprawdzał wszelkie możliwości. Brałam arthrotec,dostałam skierowanie na setki badań w tym krwi i po prostu narazie nie pojde,bo sie boje. Skierowanie dostalam w poniedziałek czyli przed poronieniem.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Nie jest karana,gdy zrobi aborcję w szpitalu poza granicami PL do 12tyg.ciąży. 
Jeśli wykryją lek i będą potrafili udowodnić,iż zażywanie ich było zamiarem celowym dojdzie do rozprawy w sądzie. Owy przypadek też znam z mojego miasta. Dziewczynę wysłali po TYGODNIU na badania od aborcji!! Oczywiście zależy to od organizmu. Ale mimo wszystko ja się boję i nie pójdę w najbliższym czasie na żadne badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestań straszyć dziewczyny i przeczytaj ustawę aborcyjna. Kobieta nie jest karana za wykonanie na sobie aborcji, niezależnie od tego w jaki 
sposób to zrobi. To jest tzw kompromis aborcyjny . Znam setki historii kobiet i żadna nigdy nie miała robionej toksykologii.

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

Ok. Odpuszczam. Oby żadna z was nie miała problemów...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co wy za glupoty gadacie ! Tak brzmi prZepis:  ktos dopuszcza sie aborcji lub pomaga kobiecie w jej wykonaniu albo udostepnia potrzebne do tego środki grozi mu kara do lat 3.
Wiec nie mydlcie oczu dziewcZyna.  Bo moga miec problemy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok. Odpuszczam. Oby żadna z was nie miała problemów...


Czytasz jakieś wiadomości?Co PiS chciał wprowadzić? Właśnie karanie kobiet za aborcję, ale z powodu czarnych protestów to nie przeszło. Więc chyba logiczne, że w tej chwili kobiety nie są za  aborcję karane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię arth****c.
Moge wyslac zdjecia.
Cena 150 zl 
Jesli ktoras bedzie przy tym potrzebowala porady - pomoge... Jestem 3tyg po.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co wy za glupoty gadacie ! Tak brzmi prZepis:  ktos dopuszcza sie aborcji lub pomaga kobiecie w jej wykonaniu albo udostepnia potrzebne do tego środki grozi mu kara do lat 3.
> Wiec nie mydlcie oczu dziewcZyna.  Bo moga miec problemy.


I ta sama ustawa zawiera punkt o treści "Kobieta ciężarna nie ponosi odpowiedzialności karnej za przerwanie ciąży" 

Po co straszyć dziewczyny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos zarejestrowany na forum, mógłby poprosić adminów o sprawdzenie skrzynki?
nien mam mozliwości rejestrowania sie na innym kompie, a godzina 0 juz blisko i chce wiedziec jak najwiecej.
bardzo proszę ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje za odpowiedz czyli narazie czekać nie brać nic tak?bol jak przy miesiączce czasem skurcz mocniejszy 
> ale poza tym nic sie nie dzieje ..


nie wiem czego się obawiasz.. lepiej sie oczyścić i miac z głowy. ja też zwlekałam dzisiaj jestem w trakcie leczenia silnego zapalenia. nie chcesz tego przechodzić uwierz mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos zarejestrowany na forum, mógłby poprosić adminów o sprawdzenie skrzynki?
> nien mam mozliwości rejestrowania sie na innym kompie, a godzina 0 juz blisko i chce wiedziec jak najwiecej.
> bardzo proszę ...


Może szybciej skontaktujesz się z nimi przez ich infolinię,725892134, albo Facebook, wpisz w Google "Facebook kobiety w sieci"

Ja dzwonilam na tą infolinię i pani była bardzo pomocna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem czego się obawiasz.. lepiej sie oczyścić i miac z głowy. ja też zwlekałam dzisiaj jestem w trakcie leczenia silnego zapalenia. nie chcesz tego przechodzić uwierz mi


Ponieważ narkozy miec nie moge a ryzyko w oby przypadkach jest wiec czasem trzeba wybrać mniejsze zło .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam dopochwowo 8szt artroteku, ponieważ tyle zostało mi po poprzedniej kuracji, która nie przyniosła wyczekiwanych efektów. Wzięłam 2x4 ost dawkę przyjelam o 21:30 obudziłam sie po 4 nad ranem i zaczelam krwawić. Później znów po 6, cała byłam we krwi, przecieklam do tego stopnia, że ubrudzilam łóżko. A nawet cieklo mi po nogach jak bieglam do łazienki. 

Od tego momentu, raz na godzinę zmieniłam podpaski. I co jakiś czas wypadają że mnie takie mięsiste krwiste kawałki. Oraz małe skrzepy. Czy to oznacza, że się udało? Wiem, że muszę odczekac parę dni by zrobić betę. I usg conajmniej dwa tygodnie, ale czy mogę się jakoś wcześniej dowiedzieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza na recepte. Kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy doustne branie art.dziala tak samo jak dopochwowe? Proszę piszcie kto wie z doświadczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy doustne branie art.dziala tak samo jak dopochwowe? Proszę piszcie 
> kto wie z doświadczenia


Ja brałam doustnie i nic mi nie pomogło, dopochwowo owszem. Jestem właśnie po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny! Jestem po wczorajszej kiracji tabletkami Arthrotec lacznie 16 tabletek pod jezyk krwawienie jak do okresu skurcze macicy non stop do tego ból jajników oraz  kucie  zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny co mam na ten temat myśleć.  Czy mam ciągnąć od dziś te tabletki czy odczekać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Dziewczyny jestem 14 dni po zażyciu ARTH. 
5 dni po zażyciu byłam u lekarza na badaniu, robił USG i powiedział, że ciąży nie ma....ale zlecił badanie Bhcg..Wynik 11.50... Stwierdził, że nie wie co to za wynik.. Zlecił kolejny raz badanie Bhcg i czekam na wynik..
Miał ktoś podobnie?? Czy może jednak jest ciąża, albo poronienie ale nie całkowite... Jest to możliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny! Jestem po wczorajszej kiracji tabletkami Arthrotec lacznie 16 tabletek pod jezyk krwawienie jak do okresu skurcze macicy non stop do tego ból jajników oraz  kucie  zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny co mam na ten temat myśleć.  Czy mam ciągnąć od dziś te tabletki czy odczekać.


Testem się nie sugeruj... Zawodzą...
ale odczekaj 3-5 dni i zrób badanie Bhcg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam doustnie i nic mi nie pomogło, dopochwowo owszem. Jestem właśnie po.


 ile Byłaś tygodni? I czy to ból jak porodowy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny na piszcie proszę jaki to ból jestem w 5 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny na piszcie proszę jaki to ból jestem w 5 tygodniu


każdy ból odczuwa inaczej, jedna powie, że bóle porodowe, a druga nawet  nie poczuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> Dziewczyny jestem 14 dni po zażyciu ARTH. 
> 5 dni po zażyciu byłam u lekarza na badaniu, robił USG i powiedział, że ciąży nie ma....ale zlecił badanie Bhcg..Wynik 11.50... Stwierdził, że nie wie co to za wynik.. Zlecił kolejny raz badanie Bhcg i czekam na wynik..
> Miał ktoś podobnie?? Czy może jednak jest ciąża, albo poronienie ale nie całkowite... Jest to możliwe?


taki mały wynik oznacza po prostu że poroniłaś i beta spadła już prawie do zera. Lekarzowi mówiłaś o ciąży ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlugo cxekalyscie na zestaw z women Po tym jak juz dotarl do warszawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile trwa krwawienie po art ? Ja krwawię juz 2 tyg, raczej nie mocno bo zuzywam jedna podpaske na dzien i jedna na nic i nie są bardzo zalane, ale już mnie to zaczyna męczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;147982]Odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza na recepte. Kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621[/QUOTE
Super oferta! Kobiety kupcie od niej arthrotec, wtedy może słownik kupi.(a nawet na kilka będzie ją stać, jak za taką cenę chce sprzedać. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148013]


> Odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza na recepte. Kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurjerowi .Pozdrawjam 603551621[/QUOTE
> Super oferta! Kobiety kupcie od niej arthrotec, wtedy może słownik kupi.(a nawet na kilka będzie ją stać, jak za taką cenę chce sprzedać.


    A ja Ci powiem,że trochę się nie dziwię. Ja chciałam odsprzedać za 160 zł, niestety nic z tego nie wyszło, ponieważ przesyłka 2 razy do mnie wróciła. Zatem paczka Arthrotecu kosztowała mnie 230 zł. Nawet już jej nie odbieram - niech Poczta Polska ją sobie zutylizuje. Jak bym handlowała tym specyfikiem, to po czymś takim w życiu bym nie sprzedała za 160 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 tyg temu brałam art do tej pory krwawię, robiłam bhcg w poniedziałek Milan 600, dzis powtórzyłam i mam 180z kiedy moze mi przejść krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie a mianowicie po wczorajszych próbach wzięcia łącznie 16 tabletek skurcze i krwawienie w nocy gulgotanie w brzuchu nad ranem do południa na poddasze krew ale szału zbyt wielkiego nie ma. Następnie mimo to zrobiłam dziś test i wykazał ciążę. Co mam robić czy czekać dalej może coś jeszcze wyskoczy ponieważ skurcze od czasu do czasu się pojawiają czy od jutra zrobić to jeszcze raz Arthrotec. Podejście trzecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie a mianowicie po wczorajszych próbach wzięcia łącznie 16 tabletek skurcze i krwawienie w nocy gulgotanie w brzuchu nad ranem do południa na poddasze krew ale szału zbyt wielkiego nie ma. Następnie mimo to zrobiłam dziś test i wykazał ciążę. Co mam robić czy czekać dalej może coś jeszcze wyskoczy ponieważ skurcze od czasu do czasu się pojawiają czy od jutra zrobić to jeszcze raz Arthrotec. Podejście trzecie.Mam jeszcze 60 tabletek więc mam czym działać tylko można się tak rezać???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie a mianowicie po wczorajszych próbach wzięcia łącznie 16 tabletek skurcze i krwawienie w nocy gulgotanie w brzuchu nad ranem do południa na poddasze krew ale szału zbyt wielkiego nie ma. Następnie mimo to zrobiłam dziś test i wykazał ciążę. Co mam robić czy czekać dalej może coś jeszcze wyskoczy ponieważ skurcze od czasu do czasu się pojawiają czy od jutra zrobić to jeszcze raz Arthrotec. Podejście trzecie.Mam jeszcze 60 tabletek więc mam czym działać tylko można się tak rezać???


Robienie testu ciążowego jest bez sensu. Nawet do trzech tygodni może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny. Zrób dwie bety albo USG i dowiesz się co z ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie a mianowicie po wczorajszych próbach wzięcia łącznie 16 tabletek skurcze i krwawienie w nocy gulgotanie w brzuchu nad ranem do południa na poddasze krew ale szału zbyt wielkiego nie ma. Następnie mimo to zrobiłam dziś test i wykazał ciążę. Co mam robić czy czekać dalej może coś jeszcze wyskoczy ponieważ skurcze od czasu do czasu się pojawiają czy od jutra zrobić to jeszcze raz Arthrotec. Podejście trzecie.Mam jeszcze 60 tabletek więc mam czym działać tylko można się tak rezać???


Test moze wychodzić pozytywny nawet do miesiąca, ja po art dostałam lekkiego krwawienia dopiero 4 dni pozniej wszystko sie zaczęło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 tyg temu brałam art do tej pory krwawię, robiłam bhcg w poniedziałek Milan 600, dzis powtórzyłam i mam 180z kiedy moze mi przejść krwawienie


Jak macica się oczyści, to przestaniesz krwawić. Czasem krwawienie na przemian z plamieniem ciągnie się aż do pierwszego okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlugo cxekalyscie na zestaw z women Po tym jak juz dotarl do warszawy


Podbijam pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test moze wychodzić pozytywny nawet do miesiąca, ja po art dostałam lekkiego krwawienia dopiero 4 dni pozniej wszystko sie zaczęło


 Czyli odczekać kilka dni i ewentualnie powtórzę. Co do USG to się boję ponieważ jeżeli wykrywa ciążę to o usunięciu już pewnie mogę zapomnieć. 
Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli odczekać kilka dni i ewentualnie powtórzę. Co do USG to się boję ponieważ jeżeli wykrywa ciążę to o usunięciu już pewnie mogę zapomnieć. 
> Dziękuję za pomoc.


Najpierw sprawdź, bo skoro krwawilas to może ciąża obumarła, albo pęcherzyk się odkleil i nie trzeba powtarzać. Nie zrozumiałam, dlaczego boisz się USG??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw sprawdź, bo skoro krwawilas to może ciąża obumarła, albo pęcherzyk się odkleil i nie trzeba powtarzać. Nie zrozumiałam, dlaczego boisz się USG??


Mam niemieckie ubezpieczenie i tylko w ramach zagrożenia życia mogę korzystać w Pl. 
Odczekam kilka dni może sie coś pojawi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam paczke 20sz. lub polowe jeden blister tj. 10szt.za 165zl.lek przepisany od lekarza na recepte. Kupiony w polskiej aptece,moze byc odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki przed zaplata kurierowi .Pozdrawiam 603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam dopochwowo 8szt artroteku, ponieważ tyle zostało mi po poprzedniej kuracji, która nie przyniosła wyczekiwanych efektów. Wzięłam 2x4 ost dawkę przyjelam o 21:30 obudziłam sie po 4 nad ranem i zaczelam krwawić. Później znów po 6, cała byłam we krwi, przecieklam do tego stopnia, że ubrudzilam łóżko. A nawet cieklo mi po nogach jak bieglam do łazienki. 
> 
> Od tego momentu, raz na godzinę zmieniłam podpaski. I co jakiś czas wypadają że mnie takie mięsiste krwiste kawałki. Oraz małe skrzepy. Czy to oznacza, że się udało? Wiem, że muszę odczekac parę dni by zrobić betę. I usg conajmniej dwa tygodnie, ale czy mogę się jakoś wcześniej dowiedzieć?


Czy ktoś może udzielić mi odpowiedzi!?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec 100 zł , odbiór osobisty w Łodzi maleslonko79@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam pod język 4 tabletki , odczekałam 3 godziny ... ale się bałam , ból i skurcze , kilka plamek krwi, poczekałam jeszcze godzinę i wzięłam następne 4 tabletki , ból i skurcze straszne jak przy porodzie , cały czas chodziłam po domu i .... udało się . NIGDY WIĘCEJ , byłam w 10 tyg ciąży ...

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Podbijam pytanie


27.11 wysyłka
Doszła 5.12
Paczka bez rejestracji w systemie ciężko stwierdzić ile szła z WaWy

----------


## MatkaNoPerfect

> Czy ktoś może udzielić mi odpowiedzi!?


A widziałaś by zarodek wypadł? Jeśli lecą skrzepy musiał wypaść  :Smile:  Ja miałam ból brzucha dość mocny i takie rwania w brzuchu co jakiś i nagle zalało mnie krwią,a zaraz potem zarodek wypadł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam niemieckie ubezpieczenie i tylko w ramach zagrożenia życia mogę korzystać w Pl. 
> Odczekam kilka dni może sie coś pojawi.


Badanie beta HCG normalnie oplacasz w laboratorium, nikt cię nie pyta czy masz ubezpieczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś może udzielić mi odpowiedzi!?


Nie wiem skąd takie informacje, że trzeba czekać na jakieś badanie ileś dni. Natychmiast po zabiegu możesz iść na USG, albo robić betę. Na co czekać?

----------


## mama27

I ja w koncu odwazylam sie isc na usg wczoraj poniewaz beta wyszła mi 10.89. Na szczescie udalo sie, lekarz powiedzial ze nie ma sladu ciazy, a beta moze sie jeszcze utrzymywac. Mam nadzieje ze nie bede musiała nigdy wiecej tego przechodzic. Powodzenia dziewczyny.

----------


## mama27

> Czy ktoś może udzielić mi odpowiedzi!?


ze mnie wylecialo pare skrzepów ale nie sprawdzalam czy to zarodek czy nie bo nie mialam odwagi ;/ krwawienie ustalo po tygodniu, wtedy zrobilam bete i poszlam do ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie ponieważ jestem od środy po zabiegu wzięłam 16szt. Arthritic  po dzień dzisiejszy leci ze mnie normalna miesiaczka przy sikaniu trochę więcej tej krwi zrobiłam test podpaski wychodzi mi ze jedną wielką Bella  zuzywam  na cały dzień. Jak mam dalej się zachować czy powtarzać zabieg czy odczekać jeszcze mając nadzieję że coś się wydarzy? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie ponieważ jestem od środy po zabiegu wzięłam 16szt. Arthritic  po dzień dzisiejszy leci ze mnie normalna miesiaczka przy sikaniu trochę więcej tej krwi zrobiłam test podpaski wychodzi mi ze jedną wielką Bella  zuzywam  na cały dzień. Jak mam dalej się zachować czy powtarzać zabieg czy odczekać jeszcze mając nadzieję że coś się wydarzy? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.


Najpierw sprawdź co z ciążą, po co chcesz powtarzać? Jak krwawisz to mogło się udać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 27.11 wysyłka
> Doszła 5.12
> Paczka bez rejestracji w systemie ciężko stwierdzić ile szła z WaWy


Moja została wysłana 2.12.16 narazie utknela na WER martwie sie ze moga ja tam przetrzymac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak macica się oczyści, to przestaniesz krwawić. Czasem krwawienie na przemian z plamieniem ciągnie się aż do pierwszego okresu.


Jak się długo krwawi i jak są jeszcze skrzepy to musisz iść do lekarza ja tak miałam i lekarz musiał mi zrobić skrobanke i oczyścić mnie bo sama bym się nie oczyscila tak mi lekarz powiedział po zabiegu przez 6 dni delikatnie krwawilam potem poszłam na kontrolę i jest dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie bo zgłupialam kompletnie! W poniedzialek lekarz powiedzial ze jestem w 5 tyg ciąży, zrobil usg, natomiast na kalkulatorze ciazowym wychodzi 8 tydzien. Ostatnia miesiączka zaczęła sie 13 pazdziernika.  Pomóżcie bo nie wiem ile mam czasu a to trzecia ciąża ktorej nie moge donosic ze względów zdrowotnych po drugim porodzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie bo zgłupialam kompletnie! W poniedzialek lekarz powiedzial ze jestem w 5 tyg ciąży, zrobil usg, natomiast na kalkulatorze ciazowym wychodzi 8 tydzien. Ostatnia miesiączka zaczęła sie 13 pazdziernika.  Pomóżcie bo nie wiem ile mam czasu a to trzecia ciąża ktorej nie moge donosic ze względów zdrowotnych po drugim porodzie.


Liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki czyli 8. Lekarz pewnie zobaczył 5-tygodniowy zarodek, czyli 5 tygodni od zapłodnienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mysle ze lekarz zna dokladbiejszy wiek ciazy  od kalkulatora ciazowegoale jesli nie jestes pewna udaj sir na konsultache do innego ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie bo zgłupialam kompletnie! W poniedzialek lekarz powiedzial ze jestem w 5 tyg ciąży, zrobil usg, natomiast na kalkulatorze ciazowym wychodzi 8 tydzien. Ostatnia miesiączka zaczęła sie 13 pazdziernika.  Pomóżcie bo nie wiem ile mam czasu a to trzecia ciąża ktorej nie moge donosic ze względów zdrowotnych po drugim porodzie.


Ja miesiączkę miałam 23 października dziś byłam na USG lekarz powiedział że to 6tydz plus minus 3 dni gdyż mam 30 dniowe cykle zresztą jeśli lekarz miał dobry aparat do USG powinnaś na zdjęciu mieć wypisany wiek ciąży długość pęcherzyka ciążowego i zarodka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny piszcie czy w 6 tygodniu taki okropny ból i czy pod język art.pomoze czy lepiej dopochwowo???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miesiączkę miałam 23 października dziś byłam na USG lekarz powiedział że to 6tydz plus minus 3 dni gdyż mam 30 dniowe cykle zresztą jeśli lekarz miał dobry aparat do USG powinnaś na zdjęciu mieć wypisany wiek ciąży długość pęcherzyka ciążowego i zarodka


Bylam w szpitalu na usg bo tam mialam skierowanie dlatego nie dostałam zdjęcia z usg. Wybieram sie w przyszlym tyg prywatnie ponieważ mam plamienia codzień.. zobaczymy a czy arthrotec zadziala nie wiem, az się boje..

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny piszcie czy w 6 tygodniu taki okropny ból i czy pod język art.pomoze czy lepiej dopochwowo???


kilka stron wczesnieej dziewczyny pisaly ze to bez roznicy w jaki sposób stosujesz. Zdania sa podzielone jedna pisala ze doustnie ma to samo dzialanie co dopochwowo, z tym ze dopochwowo mogą wykryć lek gdyby nastąpiły komplikacje i wylądowała bys w szpitalu... napisz jak sie zdecydujesz, ja tez chce spróbować w przyszlym tyg..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok odezwę się jutro zaczynam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny piszcie jak udało się wam z art.pod język jestem7 tygodniu jaki ból i jak szybko zadziała???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylam w szpitalu na usg bo tam mialam skierowanie dlatego nie dostałam zdjęcia z usg. Wybieram sie w przyszlym tyg prywatnie ponieważ mam plamienia codzień.. zobaczymy a czy arthrotec zadziala nie wiem, az się boje..


Na mnie art nie zadziałał (kupowałam 10tabletek przez internet a 7 miałam od koleżanki która kiedyś była w takiej samej sytuacji )więc czekam na paczkę z wow martwię się że nie dojdzie na czas narazie utknęła w Warszawie jeśli nie dojdzie po weekendzie będę próbowała znów art ajd tym razem mam receptę więc mam pewność że będą oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylam w szpitalu na usg bo tam mialam skierowanie dlatego nie dostałam zdjęcia z usg. Wybieram sie w przyszlym tyg prywatnie ponieważ mam plamienia codzień.. zobaczymy a czy arthrotec zadziala nie wiem, az się boje..


Na mnie art nie zadziałał (kupowałam 10tabletek przez internet a 7 miałam od koleżanki która kiedyś była w takiej samej sytuacji )więc czekam na paczkę z wow martwię się że nie dojdzie na czas narazie utknęła w Warszawie jeśli nie dojdzie po weekendzie będę próbowała znów art ajd tym razem mam receptę więc mam pewność że będą oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny piszcie czy w 6 tygodniu taki okropny ból i czy pod język art.pomoze czy lepiej dopochwowo???


6 tydzień u mnie był w porządku, ból słabszy niż przy miesiączce... Pod język ale wyjmij rdzenie przedtem (taka mała tabletka w środku dużej, najlepiej przekrój nożem to zobaczysz o co chodzi)

----------


## Karolina :)

> Na mnie art nie zadziałał (kupowałam 10tabletek przez internet a 7 miałam od koleżanki która kiedyś była w takiej samej sytuacji )więc czekam na paczkę z wow martwię się że nie dojdzie na czas narazie utknęła w Warszawie jeśli nie dojdzie po weekendzie będę próbowała znów art ajd tym razem mam receptę więc mam pewność że będą oryginalne


A w którym tygodniu jesteś?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny piszcie jak udało się wam z art.pod język jestem7 tygodniu jaki ból i jak szybko zadziała???


Jesteś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na mnie art nie zadziałał (kupowałam 10tabletek przez internet a 7 miałam od koleżanki która kiedyś była w takiej samej sytuacji )więc czekam na paczkę z wow martwię się że nie dojdzie na czas narazie utknęła w Warszawie jeśli nie dojdzie po weekendzie będę próbowała znów art ajd tym razem mam receptę więc mam pewność że będą oryginalne


teraz przez święta przesyłki idą trochę dłużej, więc uzbrój się w cierpliwość, na pewno dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> teraz przez święta przesyłki idą trochę dłużej, więc uzbrój się w cierpliwość, na pewno dojdzie


Martwie sir ze na cle ja przetrzymaja a jestem już w połowie 6 tygodnia wolałabym zrobić to zestawem od womanek bo art może nie zadziałać jak poprzednim razem

----------


## Karolina :)

> Martwie sir ze na cle ja przetrzymaja a jestem już w połowie 6 tygodnia wolałabym zrobić to zestawem od womanek bo art może nie zadziałać jak poprzednim razem


A mówiłaś komuś o dziecku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Martwie sir ze na cle ja przetrzymaja a jestem już w połowie 6 tygodnia wolałabym zrobić to zestawem od womanek bo art może nie zadziałać jak poprzednim razem


Liczysz ciąże od ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny czy wam też takie małe tabletki zostały po rozpuszczenia Art? Trzeba je wypalić czy połknął?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny czy wam też takie małe tabletki zostały po rozpuszczenia Art? Trzeba je wypalić czy połknął?


Należy je wypluć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Liczysz ciąże od ostatniej miesiączki?


byłam na USG dziś lekarz powiedział że to 6 tydzień od daty ostatniej miesiączki byłby koniec 7 ale wiem że to zapłodnienia doszło 5-7.11 wiec wypada wlasnie jakos 6 tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> byłam na USG dziś lekarz powiedział że to 6 tydzień od daty ostatniej miesiączki byłby koniec 7 ale wiem że to zapłodnienia doszło 5-7.11 wiec wypada wlasnie jakos 6 tygodni


No to młoda ciąża i mnóstwo czasu, żeby spokojnie czekać na zestaw. W Warszawie nie powinien leżeć dłużej niż tydzień. A idzie do bezpiecznego województwa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to młoda ciąża i mnóstwo czasu, żeby spokojnie czekać na zestaw. W Warszawie nie powinien leżeć dłużej niż tydzień. A idzie do bezpiecznego województwa ?


Do łódzkiego nie wiem czy to bezpieczne województwo. To czekanie męczy poprostu wolałabym żeby przed świętami to załatwic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak długo od pierwszej dawki czytaliście na bóle, wiem że każda inaczej Ale strasznie się denerwuje, i każda informacja miłe widzian

----------


## Karolina :)

> A jak długo od pierwszej dawki czytaliście na bóle, wiem że każda inaczej Ale strasznie się denerwuje, i każda informacja miłe widzian


Nie bój się, lęk jest słabym doradcą. Dziecko to nie koniec świata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bój się, lęk jest słabym doradcą. Dziecko to nie koniec świata.


Wiem że nie koniec świata, po prostu czekam na jakiś akcje pierwsza dawkę wzięłam.O 20

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

, mam na przedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 180 zł, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak długo od pierwszej dawki czytaliście na bóle, wiem że każda inaczej Ale strasznie się denerwuje, i każda informacja miłe widzian


moja koleżanka dostała boli po drugiej dawce ale u niektórych wstępują np po 3 zależy od organizmu i ilości leku który się wchłonął najważniejsze jest żeby trzymać tabletki te 30minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czemu tak długo A nie aż się rozpuszcza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do łódzkiego nie wiem czy to bezpieczne województwo. To czekanie męczy poprostu wolałabym żeby przed świętami to załatwic.


Zupełnie bezpieczne. Zapraszam na forum maszwybor.net, tam są inne dziewczyny, które czekają na paczki, poczytasz jak to się odbywało u innych i czas szybciej zleci  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wiem że nie koniec świata, po prostu czekam na jakiś akcje pierwsza dawkę wzięłam.O 20


To czemu bierzesz truciznę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu tak długo A nie aż się rozpuszcza?


One nie mają się rozpuszczać,  to nie guma rozpuszczalna  :Smile:  mają mieć ciągły, 30 minutowy kontakt ze śluzówka, wtedy wchłania się odpowiednia ilość leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czemu bierzesz truciznę?


Taka sytuacja, że po prostu nie stać mnie, na 3 dziecko,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czemu bierzesz truciznę?


Widzę że pani nie rozumie że tu dziewczyny dokonały już wyboru który zapewne nie był łatwy i tylko ocenia i próbuje pokazać że są złe apeluje by zajęła się pani swoim życiem a nie cudzym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec

----------


## Karolina :)

> Taka sytuacja, że po prostu nie stać mnie, na 3 dziecko,


Rozumiem,że to duży koszt,ale to zawsze  na początku tak się wydaje że mnie nie stać. Przecież w koło jest wielu dobrych ludzi, którzy sobie pomagają, oddają ciuszki,na prezent zamiast misia dadzą pieluchy itd.Nasze Państwo też w końcu stara się pomóc polskim rodzinom,więc jest coraz lepiej.Zawsze jest też opcja oddania dziecka do adopcji. A mówiłaś komuś o dziecku?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Widzę że pani nie rozumie że tu dziewczyny dokonały już wyboru który zapewne nie był łatwy i tylko ocenia i próbuje pokazać że są złe apeluje by zajęła się pani swoim życiem a nie cudzym


Ja nikogo nie oceniam,a do aborcji zmusza kobietę najczęściej jej otoczenie, środowisko.I dzieje się to zwykle na początku ciąży, gdzie kobieta ma huśtawkę hormonalną i jest podatna na wpływy. Ja nikogo nie oceniam,ja staram się zawalczyć o życie tego nienarodzonego człowieka.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec


A który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień?


7 ale moj maz wyjedza w pin w delegacje I moge odebrac poczte Bo tak do wszystkoego nos wklada a nie bede mu na sile dzieci rodzic Bo tak on chce

----------


## Karolina :)

> 7 ale moj maz wyjedza w pin w delegacje I moge odebrac poczte Bo tak do wszystkoego nos wklada a nie bede mu na sile dzieci rodzic Bo tak on chce


A czemu nie chcesz Mu urodzić waszego dziecka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu nie chcesz Mu urodzić waszego dziecka?


Bo zrobil je na sile mimo zakazu lekarza mimo ze zdazylam poronic pol roku temu w 22 tyg bliznieta i po made badan mam lekow nasza 2 syn rodzil sie w 25 tyg a corka w 27 blizniaki stracilam nie moge a on zarty sobie robi po blizniakach 2 tyg lezalam w szpitalu i 3 transfuzje krwi nawet tego nie pamietam przeczytalam potem w wypisie nie moge teraz ale on mowi Bo chce a ja chce zeby cos zrozumial a nie myslal o sobie

----------


## Karolina :)

> Bo zrobil je na sile mimo zakazu lekarza mimo ze zdazylam poronic pol roku temu w 22 tyg bliznieta i po made badan mam lekow nasza 2 syn rodzil sie w 25 tyg a corka w 27 blizniaki stracilam nie moge a on zarty sobie robi po blizniakach 2 tyg lezalam w szpitalu i 3 transfuzje krwi nawet tego nie pamietam przeczytalam potem w wypisie nie moge teraz ale on mowi Bo chce a ja chce zeby cos zrozumial a nie myslal o sobie


Bardzo Ci kochana współczuje Twojej straty i osamotnienia.Myślę że musisz porozmawiać z mężem o tym wszystkim, o Twoich obawach,o Twoim zdrowiu.Nie możesz się narażać...ale to dziecko,które się poczęło nie jest temu winne, ono nie chce Ci zrobić krzywdy. Przecież można się powstrzymać w dni płodne żeby nie doszło do zapłodnienia, musisz dbać o siebie.A ath. ma dużo powikłań w tym duże krwotoki, nie zatrówaj dodatkowo swojego organizmu.Może chcesz porozmawiać prywatnie?(kontakt@netporadnia.pl)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo Ci kochana współczuje Twojej straty i osamotnienia.Myślę że musisz porozmawiać z mężem o tym wszystkim, o Twoich obawach,o Twoim zdrowiu.Nie możesz się narażać...ale to dziecko,które się poczęło nie jest temu winne, ono nie chce Ci zrobić krzywdy. Przecież można się powstrzymać w dni płodne żeby nie doszło do zapłodnienia, musisz dbać o siebie.A ath. ma dużo powikłań w tym duże krwotoki, nie zatrówaj dodatkowo swojego organizmu.Może chcesz porozmawiać prywatnie?(kontakt@netporadnia.pl)


zabezpieczal sie pseldo przyznal sie ze zrobil dziurke w prezerwatywie rozumie ze chce I kocha dzieci ale nie tak znienawidzilam go nawet patrzec na niego nie moge a ja nie mam email nigdy mnie komputer nie interesowal I czasu nie mialam syn jest ciagle rehabilitowany corcia wyszla ok ma tylko zastawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem,że to duży koszt,ale to zawsze  na początku tak się wydaje że mnie nie stać. Przecież w koło jest wielu dobrych ludzi, którzy sobie pomagają, oddają ciuszki,na prezent zamiast misia dadzą pieluchy itd.Nasze Państwo też w końcu stara się pomóc polskim rodzinom,więc jest coraz lepiej.Zawsze jest też opcja oddania dziecka do adopcji. A mówiłaś komuś o dziecku?


Po chuj każdą pytasz się czy mowila o dziecku? To każdego indywidualna sprawa, pilnuj swojej cipki. A co do misia- myślisz ze ktos się interesuje czy ty masz na pieluchy? Nie! każdy pilnuje swoich dzieci i swojej dupy. Widac w biedzie nie zylas, i nie skazywalas dziecko na wybór chlebek albo batonik.
Ps. Z kolei ja zapraszam cię na forum katolickie :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> zabezpieczal sie pseldo przyznal sie ze zrobil dziurke w prezerwatywie rozumie ze chce I kocha dzieci ale nie tak znienawidzilam go nawet patrzec na niego nie moge a ja nie mam email nigdy mnie komputer nie interesowal I czasu nie mialam syn jest ciagle rehabilitowany corcia wyszla ok ma tylko zastawke


No właśnie nie ma jedności.Mąż nie może Twoim kosztem spełniać swoich pragnień.Rozumiem że to dobre pragnienia,ale ta decyzja musi być podjęta razem.Zachęcam Cię żeby o tym z Nim szczerze porozmawiać, bo to może rozbić Wasze małżeństwo,sama widzisz jakie uczucia się w Tobie rodzą.Mamy stronę internetową w w w.n e t p o r a d n i a .p l są tam różne formy kontaktu w tym tel. 6 915 915 Wiem że nie planowałaś tego dziecka,że ciężko Ci je przyjąć,ale myślę że jak porozmawiasz o tym z mężem,że nie może podejmować za Was dwoje decyzje o macierzyństwie będzie Ci łatwiej je przyjąć.Będziesz też mogła zaufać znów mężowi,bo na razie jak czytam to jest w Tobie frustracja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po chuj każdą pytasz się czy mowila o dziecku? To każdego indywidualna sprawa, pilnuj swojej cipki. A co do misia- myślisz ze ktos się interesuje czy ty masz na pieluchy? Nie! każdy pilnuje swoich dzieci i swojej dupy. Widac w biedzie nie zylas, i nie skazywalas dziecko na wybór chlebek albo batonik.
> Ps. Z kolei ja zapraszam cię na forum katolickie


podbudowalas mnie Bo zwatpilam pilnie potrzebuje arthrotec

----------


## Karolina :)

> Po chuj każdą pytasz się czy mowila o dziecku? To każdego indywidualna sprawa, pilnuj swojej cipki. A co do misia- myślisz ze ktos się interesuje czy ty masz na pieluchy? Nie! każdy pilnuje swoich dzieci i swojej dupy. Widac w biedzie nie zylas, i nie skazywalas dziecko na wybór chlebek albo batonik.
> Ps. Z kolei ja zapraszam cię na forum katolickie


Zacytuje Ciebie "To każdego indywidualna sprawa.." więc się nie wcinaj  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie nie ma jedności.Mąż nie może Twoim kosztem spełniać swoich pragnień.Rozumiem że to dobre pragnienia,ale ta decyzja musi być podjęta razem.Zachęcam Cię żeby o tym z Nim szczerze porozmawiać, bo to może rozbić Wasze małżeństwo,sama widzisz jakie uczucia się w Tobie rodzą.Mamy stronę internetową w w w.n e t p o r a d n i a .p l są tam różne formy kontaktu w tym tel. 6 915 915 Wiem że nie planowałaś tego dziecka,że ciężko Ci je przyjąć,ale myślę że jak porozmawiasz o tym z mężem,że nie może podejmować za Was dwoje decyzje o macierzyństwie będzie Ci łatwiej je przyjąć.Będziesz też mogła zaufać znów mężowi,bo na razie jak czytam to jest w Tobie frustracja.


spytalam 3 dni temu co by zrobil gdybym byla w ciazy To mi powiedzial ze wiezyl ze tak bedzie Bo wtedy no wlasnie w prez byla dziurka I ze bedzie sie cieszyl z glupim usmiechem na twarzy I dodatkiem kochanie po to Sa kobiety zeby dzieci rodzic niech spada dziewczyny potrzebuje arthrotec zrozumcie mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zacytuje Ciebie "To każdego indywidualna sprawa.." więc się nie wcinaj


Ty tylko mącisz tym dziewczynom w glowach, kazda podejmuje swoje decyzje i cóż najwyżej będzie zalowac albo cieszyć się ze zdobyla się na ten krok. A tak z ciekawości ile kobiet nawrocilas z tego forum do urodzenia?

----------


## Karolina :)

> spytalam 3 dni temu co by zrobil gdybym byla w ciazy To mi powiedzial ze wiezyl ze tak bedzie Bo wtedy no wlasnie w prez byla dziurka I ze bedzie sie cieszyl z glupim usmiechem na twarzy I dodatkiem kochanie po to Sa kobiety zeby dzieci rodzic niech spada dziewczyny potrzebuje arthrotec zrozumcie mnie


No widzisz skoro tak się podśmiewa z tego tzn. nie zdaje sobie sprawy jak Cię to boli, jak traktuje Cię jako inkubator. I to jest wasz problem i należy go rozwiązać, bo znowu przekuje prezerwatywę. I co będziesz fundowała sobie aborcje za każdym razem ? Sobie i swojej rodzinie, bo nie zapomnisz o jej skutkach i one będą widoczne w Twojej rodzinie.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ty tylko mącisz tym dziewczynom w glowach, kazda podejmuje swoje decyzje i cóż najwyżej będzie zalowac albo cieszyć się ze zdobyla się na ten krok. A tak z ciekawości ile kobiet nawrocilas z tego forum do urodzenia?


Nie jestem w stanie tego stwierdzić, bo żadna  z Was nie podpisuje się swoim imieniem, tylko wszystkie są gośćmi.I nie otrzymuje informacji zwrotnych,ale jak dziewczyny piszą na e-maila lub czat to co innego.Na przykład w tym miesiącu urodzą się uratowane bliźniaki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No widzisz skoro tak się podśmiewa z tego tzn. nie zdaje sobie sprawy jak Cię to boli, jak traktuje Cię jako inkubator. I to jest wasz problem i należy go rozwiązać, bo znowu przekuje prezerwatywę. I co będziesz fundowała sobie aborcje za każdym razem ? Sobie i swojej rodzinie, bo nie zapomnisz o jej skutkach i one będą widoczne w Twojej rodzinie.


rany wole chyba sama przez to przejsc dzieki to moja sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spytalam 3 dni temu co by zrobil gdybym byla w ciazy To mi powiedzial ze wiezyl ze tak bedzie Bo wtedy no wlasnie w prez byla dziurka I ze bedzie sie cieszyl z glupim usmiechem na twarzy I dodatkiem kochanie po to Sa kobiety zeby dzieci rodzic niech spada dziewczyny potrzebuje arthrotec zrozumcie mnie


Ta baba z ktora piszesz, ona nie pomoże ci w usunieciu ciąży bo ta zmija mawiedza to forum wieczorami tylko po to żeby zadna z nas nie usuwala ciąży. To jest pro- life. I nie musisz się jej tłumaczyć! Chcesz usunąć to usun. Miej wywalone na jej rady, bo ona nie pomoże ci w czasie ciąży a tym bardziej po porodzie.

----------


## Karolina :)

> rany wole chyba sama przez to przejsc dzieki to moja sprawa


Pewnie, Tylko Ty możesz uratować swe dziecko lub je zabić, nikt inny. Będę pamiętać o Was w modlitwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> rany wole chyba sama przez to przejsc dzieki to moja sprawa


Jeśli potrzebujesz rzetelnych informacji o aborcji farmakologicznej oraz wsparcia doświadczonych kobiet, które mają to za sobą, zapraszamy na maszwybor.net. U nas nikt nie oceni Twojej decyzji, pro-lify nie mają wstępu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem w stanie tego stwierdzić, bo żadna  z Was nie podpisuje się swoim imieniem, tylko wszystkie są gośćmi.I nie otrzymuje informacji zwrotnych,ale jak dziewczyny piszą na e-maila lub czat to co innego.Na przykład w tym miesiącu urodzą się uratowane bliźniaki


A jaka będzie wasza pomoc po urodzeniu tych dzieci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta baba z ktora piszesz, ona nie pomoże ci w usunieciu ciąży bo ta zmija mawiedza to forum wieczorami tylko po to żeby zadna z nas nie usuwala ciąży. To jest pro- life. I nie musisz się jej tłumaczyć! Chcesz usunąć to usun. Miej wywalone na jej rady, bo ona nie pomoże ci w czasie ciąży a tym bardziej po porodzie.


dzieki Bo die zgubilam potrzebuje arthrotec jesli ktoras z was dziewczyny ma

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ta baba z ktora piszesz, ona nie pomoże ci w usunieciu ciąży bo ta zmija mawiedza to forum wieczorami tylko po to żeby zadna z nas nie usuwala ciąży. To jest pro- life. I nie musisz się jej tłumaczyć! Chcesz usunąć to usun. Miej wywalone na jej rady, bo ona nie pomoże ci w czasie ciąży a tym bardziej po porodzie.


A Ty będziesz przy Niej, jak pojawią się wyrzuty sumienia, jak będzie tego żałowała ja będzie się obwiniała? Będziesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> A jaka będzie wasza pomoc po urodzeniu tych dzieci?


Matka tych dzieci, nie chciała żadnej pomocy od nas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty będziesz przy Niej, jak pojawią się wyrzuty sumienia, jak będzie tego żałowała ja będzie się obwiniała? Będziesz?


My doskonale wiemy, że żadne wyrzuty sumienia się nie pojawia, bo same mamy aborcję za sobą i wiemy jaka to ulga. A Ty wypowiadasz się na temat o którym nie masz zielonego pojęcia. Tylko mi tu nie wyjeżdżaj z ssyndromem aborcyjnym, bo nic takiego nie istnieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty będziesz przy Niej, jak pojawią się wyrzuty sumienia, jak będzie tego żałowała ja będzie się obwiniała? Będziesz?


Oczywiście ze nie, bo jej nie namawiam na usuniecie. Zostawiam hej wybór. To jest np tak  chce ktos kupe- chce to idzie, nie chce to nie idzie. A jak będzie miał zatwardzenie to nie mój interes :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> My doskonale wiemy, że żadne wyrzuty sumienia się nie pojawia, bo same mamy aborcję za sobą i wiemy jaka to ulga. A Ty wypowiadasz się na temat o którym nie masz zielonego pojęcia. Tylko mi tu nie wyjeżdżaj z ssyndromem aborcyjnym, bo nic takiego nie istnieje.


Istnieje, bo ja go mam, moje rodzeństwo je ma i moi rodzice, po 3 aborcjach mojej mamy.I to że go nie odczuwasz to naturalna obrona swojego "Ja". Bo to trudne do przyjęcia przez matkę jest,że zabiła swe dziecko. Dlatego właśnie odczłowieczane często jest dziecko na tym forum,że to zlepek komórek itd. żeby to łatwiej był zaakceptować i uciszyć sumienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Matka tych dzieci, nie chciała żadnej pomocy od nas.


Ok. A innym jaka pomoc oferujecie w nagrodę za urodzenie? Proszę napisz konkretnie.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ok. A innym jaka pomoc oferujecie w nagrodę za urodzenie? Proszę napisz konkretnie.


Każdą,jaką matka potrzebuje.Możemy wspomóc ją finansowo,materialnie znaleźć dach nad głową.Mamy psychologów prawników itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Istnieje, bo ja go mam, moje rodzeństwo je ma i moi rodzice, po 3 aborcjach mojej mamy.I to że go nie odczuwasz to naturalna obrona swojego "Ja". Bo to trudne do przyjęcia przez matkę jest,że zabiła swe dziecko. Dlatego właśnie odczłowieczane często jest dziecko na tym forum,że to zlepek komórek itd. żeby to łatwiej był zaakceptować i uciszyć sumienie.


Współczuję Ci smutnego życia. Twoja matka żałuje swoich aborcji i jeszcze ten żal przelała na ciebie. Po za tym wszyscy w domu zdrowi ?   :Smile:    siedzisz tu i wylewasz swoje frustrację, bo żal Ci dupę ściska, że inni potrafią pokierować swoim życiem tak jak chcą, a Ty pewnie "w każdym kątku po dzieciątku "bo Pan
 Mąż rodzić kazali...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ok. A innym jaka pomoc oferujecie w nagrodę za urodzenie? Proszę napisz konkretnie.


Wejdź na naszą stronę w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a. p l tam wszystko jest jasno napisane  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> Współczuję Ci smutnego życia. Twoja matka żałuje swoich aborcji i jeszcze ten żal przelała na ciebie. Po za tym wszyscy w domu zdrowi ?     siedzisz tu i wylewasz swoje frustrację, bo żal Ci dupę ściska, że inni potrafią pokierować swoim życiem tak jak chcą, a Ty pewnie "w każdym kątku po dzieciątku "bo Pan
>  Mąż rodzić kazali...


Nie mam wcale smutnego życia  :Smile:  mam dobre życie i jestem świadoma swojej płodności,więc nie rozmnażam się na potęgę  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam wcale smutnego życia  mam dobre życie i jestem świadoma swojej płodności,więc nie rozmnażam się na potęgę


Wiec innym tez nie doradzaj rozmnażać się na potęgę!!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wiec innym tez nie doradzaj rozmnażać się na potęgę!!!


Ale ja właśnie nie doradzam im rozmnażać się na potęgę :P Ciąglę piszę o świadomym poznaniu swojej płodności żeby unikać nieplanowanej ciąży.Ja nie doradzam zabijać na potęgę, z tym się zgodzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiecie moze czy wspolzycie po zazyciu arth przyspieszy proces bo po 3 dawkach nic szczegolnego sie nie dzieje lekki bol i krwawienie z malymi skrzepami ost dawka 18.30. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiecie moze czy wspolzycie po zazyciu arth przyspieszy proces bo po 3 dawkach nic szczegolnego sie nie dzieje lekki bol i krwawienie z malymi skrzepami ost dawka 18.30. pozdrawiam


Tak, możesz spróbować  :Smile:  skurcze macicy wywolane orgazmem mogą pomóc :Smile:  tylko pamiętaj o prezerwatywie, przy krwawieniu łatwo o infekcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, możesz spróbować  skurcze macicy wywolane orgazmem mogą pomóc tylko pamiętaj o prezerwatywie, przy krwawieniu łatwo o infekcje


dzieki ide sprobowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodz ze mną spróbować to szybko dostaniesz okresu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam wczoraj 3 dawki Art. I mam jak narazie lekkie płomienie, w nocy trochę mocniej ze mnie poleciało, ale szału nie ma, dodam.że ciągle mam lekkie bóle Tak jak okresowe. Po jakim czasie mogę zrobić badanie krwi czy się poziom ich obniża?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw z wow kar.folk@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam wczoraj 3 dawki Art. I mam jak narazie lekkie płomienie, w nocy trochę mocniej ze mnie poleciało, ale szału nie ma, dodam.że ciągle mam lekkie bóle Tak jak okresowe. Po jakim czasie mogę zrobić badanie krwi czy się poziom ich obniża?


Jak najszybciej. Np w poniedziałek i w środę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie zestaw z wow lub whw, tylko oryginalny po uprzednim sprawdzeniu!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt, prosto z apteki, data ważności do 05.2018
Odbiór osobisty Warszawa
Cena 200 zł
mail. kama_88@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej potrzebuje art. .. jestem w 9 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej potrzebuje art. .. jestem w 9 tyg


    Podaj maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niunia209@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ta Pani Weronika jest dostępna na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ta Pani Weronika jest dostępna na forum


     Chyba Wiktoria. Jak się cofniesz kilka stron wcześniej to znajdziesz namiar na nią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi czy w 12tyg dawkowanie arthrotec to 4tab co 3h?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotec, oryginalne pełne opakowanie, na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcie. Mam tylko jedno opakowanie, kupione normalnie na receptę. Wysyłka za pobraniem albo odbiór osobisty na terenie trójmiasta. Cena 250zł. karokolodziejczyk@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania arthrotec, oryginalne pełne opakowanie, na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcie. Mam tylko jedno opakowanie, kupione normalnie na receptę. Wysyłka za pobraniem albo odbiór osobisty na terenie trójmiasta. Cena 250zł. karokolodziejczyk@wp.pl


Chyba Cię pogrzalo z tą ceną ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba Cię pogrzalo z tą ceną ..


   Dokładnie - kupić od kogoś za 250 i odsprzedać za tą samą kwotę, to jeszcze rozumiem, ale kupić w aptece za 50 i odsprzedać za 250 to już jest skurwysyństwo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każdą,jaką matka potrzebuje.Możemy wspomóc ją finansowo,materialnie znaleźć dach nad głową.Mamy psychologów prawników itd.


Haha śmiech na sali ja potrzebowałam od was pomocy i guwno dostałam i żałuję że nie zrobiłam tej aborcji teraz było by lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Haha śmiech na sali ja potrzebowałam od was pomocy i guwno dostałam i żałuję że nie zrobiłam tej aborcji teraz było by lepiej


   Miałaś z nimi do czynienia? Opowiedz coś więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny!
Od środy jestem po 16 tabletkach. Do dnia dzisiejszego mam porostu okres zależy od dnia jakie czynności wykonuje raz mocniej raz lżej leci.W czwartek wyleciało coś co miało około 1cm.miesistego i parę skrzepiki w cienkich. Dziś krwawienie jest skąpe. Co mam robić co mam na ten temat myśleć? Czy zrobić trzecia próbę Arthritic czy odczekać z nadzieją kolejny dzień? Proszę o podpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie są witaminy tylko leki wczesnoporonne wiec nikt nie bedzie ryzykował za 50zł... Sprzedawanie takich rzeczy jest karane, jesli to dla kogoś za drogo to zawsze może kupić sobie sam w aptece  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth.sprzedam orginalny ulotka data waznosci.tel.507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth.tel 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny!
> Od środy jestem po 16 tabletkach. Do dnia dzisiejszego mam porostu okres zależy od dnia jakie czynności wykonuje raz mocniej raz lżej leci.W czwartek wyleciało coś co miało około 1cm.miesistego i parę skrzepiki w cienkich. Dziś krwawienie jest skąpe. Co mam robić co mam na ten temat myśleć? Czy zrobić trzecia próbę Arthritic czy odczekać z nadzieją kolejny dzień? Proszę o podpowiedzi.


A na co Ty czekasz? Liczysz że coś wielkiego się urodzi? Skoro krwawisz to idz na badania, może się udało ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A na co Ty czekasz? Liczysz że coś wielkiego się urodzi? Skoro krwawisz to idz na badania, może się udało ??


Wiesz wątpię że coś  Alonso ponieważ gdy się położę wieczorem to mi coś jeździ po tym brzuchu i gulgocze. Co to może być. Czy któraś z was miała podobna sytuację?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Numer do p.wiktorii 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny piszcie proszę wzięłam Art.pod język ale wyjęłam środkowe tabletki.Pod językiem takie rozpolowione rozuscily się w dwie minuty czy zadziałają ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, 12 tabletek 200 zl. Tel. 536518711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie prosze ponieważ nie mam czasu czekac na przesylke z wow. Ma któraś na sprzedaz zestaw wow lub wie gdzie kupie zamowie sprawdzone już?  Nie chce sie naciąc na fałszywki... zależy mi na czasie bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec mam 40szt. Czyli dwa opakowania z apteki.Szczecin odbiór własny. Cena to 140zl.za jedno opakowanie. fokusfokusik@gmail.com na maila wszelki info.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 8 tabletek. Zostało babci po kuracji  :Wink:  Odbiór osobisty Łódź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny po jakim czasie od zazycia arthrotecu mozna isc do ginekologa zobaczyc czy sie udalo i czy wszystko ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny po jakim czasie od zazycia arthrotecu mozna isc do ginekologa zobaczyc czy sie udalo i czy wszystko ok?


Jeżeli tabletki były brane pod jezyk to możesz iść od razu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny ja jestem juz 2 tyg po czuje sie swietnie wzielam sie za to w 4 tyg poronilam w 6 jak dowiedzialam sie o ciazy bedac u gin odrazu powiedzialam ze nie chce kazal mi parzyc herbate z lisci malin powoduja skurcze pilam ja litrami po 2 tyg dostalam krwawienia poszlam do niego przepisal mi luteine do tego I po 2 dniach bylo po wsxystkim bezpieczne I dziala tylko trzeba miec czas na to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj o 8 rano zażyłam art krwawienie było średnie dziś tylko rano. Mam uczucie parcia na pęcherz czy to możliwe że ciąża sie utrzymała? Ciąża. 3 tydz skurcze do zniesienia ale to sikanie mnie martwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo Ci kochana współczuje Twojej straty i osamotnienia.Myślę że musisz porozmawiać z mężem o tym wszystkim, o Twoich obawach,o Twoim zdrowiu.Nie możesz się narażać...ale to dziecko,które się poczęło nie jest temu winne, ono nie chce Ci zrobić krzywdy. Przecież można się powstrzymać w dni płodne żeby nie doszło do zapłodnienia, musisz dbać o siebie.A ath. ma dużo powikłań w tym duże krwotoki, nie zatrówaj dodatkowo swojego organizmu.Może chcesz porozmawiać prywatnie?(kontakt@netporadnia.pl)


Pewnie. Lepiej niech kobieta umrze i osieroci dzieci, niż usunie niechciany płód zrobiony wbrew swojej woli. Logika super!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety dużo oszustow na tym forum ! Proszę uwazac !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety dużo oszustow na tym forum ! Proszę uwazac !!!!


to znaczy w jakim kontekscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim , ze wysyłają niby konkretne tabletki a przychodzą tabletki za 2,40 na bol głowy !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim , ze wysyłają niby konkretne tabletki a przychodzą tabletki za 2,40 na bol głowy !


to tak tez sie oszukalam w foliowej torebce dostalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Same jesteście sobie winne, trzeba zamawiać że sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj o 8 rano zażyłam art krwawienie było średnie dziś tylko rano. Mam uczucie parcia na pęcherz czy to możliwe że ciąża sie utrzymała? Ciąża. 3 tydz skurcze do zniesienia ale to sikanie mnie martwi


Jesteście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteście?


Jesteśmy. Ale zajrzeć do twej macicy nie potrafimy. Więc jeżeli chcesz się dowiedziec, czy się udało, zrób badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu tabletkach można spodziewać sie 'efektu' ? Jestem w 10 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Same jesteście sobie winne, trzeba zamawiać że sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą.


Najlepiej tak napisać ! Owszem , ale jak komuś zależy to chwyta się wszystkiego ! Teraz już będę wiedziała niestety po fakcie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po ilu tabletkach można spodziewać sie 'efektu' ? Jestem w 10 tyg.


Różnie. Czasem rusza po pierwszej dawce, a czasem wcale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej tak napisać ! Owszem , ale jak komuś zależy to chwyta się wszystkiego ! Teraz już będę wiedziała niestety po fakcie .


Przyznaj jednak, że to "że komuś zależy" nie zwalnia z logicznego myślenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyznaj jednak, że to "że komuś zależy" nie zwalnia z logicznego myślenia


Nauczkę na przyszłość , wiec może posiada ktos art i odsprzeda z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki , ciągle szukam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy jak po zażyciu 12 tabletek Art miałam skurcze dość silne 3 godziny krwawienia jak okres, na następny dzień lekkie plamienie  I na 3 dzień.tylko brązowa wydzieline czy myślicie że się udało? Wizytę u giną mam dopiero w piątek, dodam że to był 5 tydzień, od zapłodnienia 3

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Sylwia to oszutka najpierw karze przelaz pieniądze na konto 40 zł bo panie zamawiaja a później przesyłka wraca , przy odbiorze 180 zł , mam smsy z tego numeru , nr konta jak i przesyłkę , w której znajdują się tabletki za 2,40 !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148269]Po ilu tabletkach można spodziewać się 'efektu' ? Jestem w 10 tyg.

10 tydzień to dziecko ma już prawie 6 cm wzrostu. Jeżeli próbujesz zabić takie duże to musisz się liczyć z dużym cierpieniem, możesz mieć duży krwotok, bez szpitala się nie obejdzie. To  nie jest "efekt". Wówczas trzeba zwrócić się do lekarza, dostaniesz hormony i nie utracisz swojego życia. Miałem bliską osobę z takim cierpieniem. pater

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148284]


> Po ilu tabletkach można spodziewać się 'efektu' ? Jestem w 10 tyg.
> 
> 10 tydzień to dziecko ma już prawie 6 cm wzrostu. Jeżeli próbujesz zabić takie duże to musisz się liczyć z dużym cierpieniem, możesz mieć duży krwotok, bez szpitala się nie obejdzie. To  nie jest "efekt". Wówczas trzeba zwrócić się do lekarza, dostaniesz hormony i nie utracisz swojego życia. Miałem bliską osobę z takim cierpieniem. pater


Robiłam aborcję w 14 tygodniu. Nie było ani krwotoku ani szpitala ani cierpienia. Była za to ulga i radość z odzyskanej wolności. Nie wypowiadaj się na tematy o których nie masz pojęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj o 8 rano zażyłam art krwawienie było średnie dziś tylko rano. Mam uczucie parcia na pęcherz czy to możliwe że ciąża sie utrzymała? Ciąża. 3 tydz skurcze do zniesienia ale to sikanie mnie martwi


Piszesz, że krwawienie się skończyło, ale jest sikanie, to jest prawdopodobnie efekt dużej dawki artr., ten lek brała moja mama na reumatyzm tylko po 1 tabletce na dobę, a po pewnym czasie miała ciekawe efekty zdrowotne. Powodzenia xywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi czy w 12 tyg dawkowanie arthrotec to 4 tab co 3h?


 W 12 tygodniu branie arthrot to poważne konsekwencja dla Ciebie. Krwotok i szpital, duże skurcze macicy i bóle. przeszłam ten etap i jest b. ciężko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148285]


> Robiłam aborcję w 14 tygodniu. Nie było ani krwotoku ani szpitala ani cierpienia. Była za to ulga i radość z odzyskanej wolności. Nie wypowiadaj się na tematy o których nie masz pojęcia.


Podziwiam Cię , że miałaś ciekawe doświadczenie ulgi, nie było cierpienia, to może i nie było dziecka w 14 tygodniu?. Trochę mam doświadczeń i znajomości takich sytuacji jak Twoja, nie wypowiadam się jako laik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotecu. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty na terenie trójmiasta. Cena 200zł. karokolodziejczyk@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponawiam. 8 tabletek Łódź. Zostało po kuracji. Czy ktoś potrzebuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148289]


> Podziwiam Cię , że miałaś ciekawe doświadczenie ulgi, nie było cierpienia, to może i nie było dziecka w 14 tygodniu?. Trochę mam doświadczeń i znajomości takich sytuacji jak Twoja, nie wypowiadam się jako laik.


oczywiście że nie było dziecka. Był tylko płód. Ja również mam "doświadczenie i znajomość takich sytuacji" i żadna z kobiet nie odczuwała potem cierpienia, tylko radość i ulgę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie moZe banalne ale czy skierowanie na beta hcg wystawi kazdy lekarz czy tylko ginekolog?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pytanie moZe banalne ale czy skierowanie na beta hcg wystawi kazdy lekarz czy tylko ginekolog?


na beta hcg nie trzeba skierowania. Idziesz do laboratorium, mówisz "chciałam wykonać betaHCG", płacisz i już

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na beta hcg nie trzeba skierowania. Idziesz do laboratorium, mówisz "chciałam wykonać betaHCG", płacisz i już


no tak wiem wiem ale po co placic za to jak mozna za darmo zrobic na nfz? pierwsza zrobie tak jak mowisz bo nie wyrobie sie do 10 rano zeby dostac wizyte i pobranie zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no tak wiem wiem ale po co placic za to jak mozna za darmo zrobic na nfz? pierwsza zrobie tak jak mowisz bo nie wyrobie sie do 10 rano zeby dostac wizyte i pobranie zrobic


Ja jeszcze nie słyszałam żeby beta hcg było refundowane. U mnie można tylko odpłatnie zrobić to badanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jeszcze nie słyszałam żeby beta hcg było refundowane. U mnie można tylko odpłatnie zrobić to badanie


no to teraz juz wszystko wiem nigdy ot tak sobie bety nie robilam wiec nie wiem mam skierowanie na ogolna morfologie to odrazu odplatnie zrobie bete bo chyba w przychodni normalnie zrobia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotek lub arthrotek forte lek ten mam od mojego lekarza stosuje go na stawy.Zwykly cena za 10szt.150zl. a forte 10szt. 165zl. Przesylka pobraniowa z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. tel.603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148293]


> oczywiście że nie było dziecka. Był tylko płód. Ja również mam "doświadczenie i znajomość takich sytuacji" i żadna z kobiet nie odczuwała potem cierpienia, tylko radość i ulgę


Kochana 14 tygodni to bardzo dużo, jeżeli miałabyś możność obejrzeć "taki płód" w wymiarze 3 D bardzo byś zmieniła zdanie i postawę wobec słowa  "Płód'

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam puste opakowanie po arth i teraz jak bylam u lekarza bo byly mi potrzebne poprostu pokazalam je lekarce i powiedzialam ze potrzebuje na to recepte(trafilam do kierowniczki przychodni)a nie do swojej lekarki wiec o malo sie nie zesralam ze nie lyknie bajery ale poszlo bez problemu. wiec moze to jest jakis sposob na zdobycie arth za niecale 50zl a nie za 200zl. moge wyslac poczta owe puste opakowanie ewentualnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie. Lepiej niech kobieta umrze i osieroci dzieci, niż usunie niechciany płód zrobiony wbrew swojej woli. Logika super!


Kobieta nie musi umierać i nie musi osierocić dzieci. Czy nasza kultura. nie jest kulturą zabijania? Gdybyś obejrzała "płód" w 3 D to wiedziałabyś co jest w Twojej macicy. Po za tym, aby zażywać Arthrotec czy inne tabletki trzeba wiedzieć czy nie jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej, koniecznie przed  decyzja zróbcie usg, bo wówczas może się skończyć tragicznie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no to teraz juz wszystko wiem nigdy ot tak sobie bety nie robilam wiec nie wiem mam skierowanie na ogolna morfologie to odrazu odplatnie zrobie bete bo chyba w przychodni normalnie zrobia


Możesz zapytać w laboratorium czy można na skierowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148300]


> Kochana 14 tygodni to bardzo dużo, jeżeli miałabyś możność obejrzeć "taki płód" w wymiarze 3 D bardzo byś zmieniła zdanie i postawę wobec słowa  "Płód'


Widziałam ten płód, mam kibelek z półką, więc miałam okazję dobrze go sobie obejrzeć. I powtórzę, był to płód, nie dziecko. Przede wszystkim dlatego, że po opuszczeniu mojego organizmu nie był zdolny do samodzielnego życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam inf.na maila fokusfokusik@gmail.com 
20szt cena 140zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co lepsze zestaw czy sam arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co lepsze zestaw czy sam arthrotec


A ile tabletek i w jakiej dawce oferuje handlarz ? Bo jeśli jedną, to od razu sobie odpuść, na pewno nie jest oryginalny. Poszukaj kilka stron wcześniej, pisałam dlaczego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008
Raz na 5 tygodni mam 3 opakowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile tabletek i w jakiej dawce oferuje handlarz ? Bo jeśli jedną, to od razu sobie odpuść, na pewno nie jest oryginalny. Poszukaj kilka stron wcześniej, pisałam dlaczego.


Ma 1metotreksat 12 arthrotec plus dopochwowo 3

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma 1metotreksat 12 arthrotec plus dopochwowo 3


To metotrexat na pewno nie jest oryginalny, albo nawet gdyby był, to jedna tabletka nie wystarczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na temat metotrexatu masz na 638 stronie tego wątku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

masz jeszcze te tabletki?]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na temat metotrexatu masz na 638 stronie tego wątku


To co polecasz sam arthrotec przy 9 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam. 8 tabletek Łódź. Zostało po kuracji. Czy ktoś potrzebuje?


Aktualne ? chętnie odkupienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma 1metotreksat 12 arthrotec plus dopochwowo 3


Co za bzdura. Ja bralam 1sztuke meta ( a mialam kilka ) i arthrotec bralam 4doustnie 4 i 4 dopochwowo i pisalam kilka stron wczesniej ze bylo ok. Ru jest niedostepna w polsce ale metotraksat tak. A ze jest silny i szkodliwy to nie mozna sie go cholera wie ile nalykac ;/ wiec ja na przyklad polecam na wlasnym przykladzie ( 8 tydz ) jesli ktoras chcialaby o tym pogadac chetnie opowiem. Nie mam nic na sprzedaz to co mi zostalo nie jest na sprzedaz tylko w zapas gdyby cos...ale rada sluze.
Wczesniej bralam 2 razy arthrotec i nie pomogl...nawet krwawienia nie bylo .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za bzdura. Ja bralam 1sztuke meta ( a mialam kilka ) i arthrotec bralam 4doustnie 4 i 4 dopochwowo i pisalam kilka stron wczesniej ze bylo ok. Ru jest niedostepna w polsce ale metotraksat tak. A ze jest silny i szkodliwy to nie mozna sie go cholera wie ile nalykac ;/ wiec ja na przyklad polecam na wlasnym przykladzie ( 8 tydz ) jesli ktoras chcialaby o tym pogadac chetnie opowiem. Nie mam nic na sprzedaz to co mi zostalo nie jest na sprzedaz tylko w zapas gdyby cos...ale rada sluze.
> Wczesniej bralam 2 razy arthrotec i nie pomogl...nawet krwawienia nie bylo .


To mówisz ze to dobry zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To mówisz ze to dobry zestaw


Powiem tak : zapytaj tego kogos pana/ pani czy ma 1metotreksat czy więcej.  Moze ma więcej.  Ja i tak nie radzę tego brac hurtowo. 12 arthrotecu wystarczy. Mozesz brac doustnie możesz dopochwowo. A mozesz jak ja 4 pod jezyk i 4plus4 dopochwowo. Ja tak bralam i moge na swoim przykladzie powiedziec ze sie udalo. Ale uwazaj na metotraksat bo to nie cukierki nie ma co sie faszerowac cholera wie jaka ilością

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem tak : zapytaj tego kogos pana/ pani czy ma 1metotreksat czy więcej.  Moze ma więcej.  Ja i tak nie radzę tego brac hurtowo. 12 arthrotecu wystarczy. Mozesz brac doustnie możesz dopochwowo. A mozesz jak ja 4 pod jezyk i 4plus4 dopochwowo. Ja tak bralam i moge na swoim przykladzie powiedziec ze sie udalo. Ale uwazaj na metotraksat bo to nie cukierki nie ma co sie faszerowac cholera wie jaka ilością


To może lepiej sam arthrotec wziąć jestem w 9 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To może lepiej sam arthrotec wziąć jestem w 9 tc


Twoja decyzja. Sprobowac mozesz. W 9 tyg... Moze sie udac a nie musi. Jak sie nie uda to bedziesz musiala powtarzac. 
Musisz konkretnie podejsc do sprawy..w 9tyg nie ma co krecic tylko dzialac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec.  W rozsadnej cenie. 
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aktualne ? chętnie odkupienia.


marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupie dziesiec tabletek arthrotec do 100zl. Ma ktos??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt do 8 tabletek -łódź 
envy.envy@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy arthrotec da rade w 10 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy arthrotec da rade w 10 tc


Jak w każdym innym tygodniu masz 60-70% szans na powodzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontakt do 8 tabletek -łódź 
> envy.envy@wp.pl


jestem zainteresowana  .odbiór dzisiaj?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam kupie dziesiec tabletek arthrotec do 100zl. Ma ktos??


marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> marlena.biegun30@interia.pl


może być odbiór w lodzi?dzisiaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148304]


> Widziałam ten płód, mam kibelek z półką, więc miałam okazję dobrze go sobie obejrzeć. I powtórzę, był to płód, nie dziecko. Przede wszystkim dlatego, że po opuszczeniu mojego organizmu nie był zdolny do samodzielnego życia.


podziwiam Twoja znieczulice.. wiem jak to jest jak sie nie chce bądź nie może urodzić dziecka(nawet jeśli jest to pełna,kochająca się rodzina). sama jestem po zabiegu z użyciem tabletek i powiem szczerze ,ze byłam na 200% pewna ze mam twarda psyche. podczas zabiegu i kilka dni po było w miarę ok,zadziałał mechanizm wypierania, tydzień po dopadły mnie wyrzuty sumienia, nawet płacząca lalka mojej córki była powodem mojego płaczu. biłam się z myślami czy dobrze zrobiłam.. czy to była dobra decyzja... nie wiem, do tej pory nie wiem. po rozmowie z lekarzem w szpitalu dowiedziałam się ,że z uwagi na to ze miałam badanie tomografem własnie w okolicy kręgosłupa lędźwiowego mogło dojść do uszkodzenia płodu lub jaja płodowego bo faktycznie do zapłodnienie doszło coś kolo daty badania . może trochę mnie to uspokoiło (ze wina nie leży tylko po mojej stronie) ale nadal mam momenty zamyślenia, pytania w głowie itd. nigdy więcej nie chce sie znalezc w takiej sytuacji ..nie wiem jak dziewczyny to robicie ze np "juz 5ty raz uzywacie art i dziala bez zarzutu " i to tak bez skrupułów ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148348]


> podziwiam Twoja znieczulice.. wiem jak to jest jak sie nie chce bądź nie może urodzić dziecka(nawet jeśli jest to pełna,kochająca się rodzina). sama jestem po zabiegu z użyciem tabletek i powiem szczerze ,ze byłam na 200% pewna ze mam twarda psyche. podczas zabiegu i kilka dni po było w miarę ok,zadziałał mechanizm wypierania, tydzień po dopadły mnie wyrzuty sumienia, nawet płacząca lalka mojej córki była powodem mojego płaczu. biłam się z myślami czy dobrze zrobiłam.. czy to była dobra decyzja... nie wiem, do tej pory nie wiem. po rozmowie z lekarzem w szpitalu dowiedziałam się ,że z uwagi na to ze miałam badanie tomografem własnie w okolicy kręgosłupa lędźwiowego mogło dojść do uszkodzenia płodu lub jaja płodowego bo faktycznie do zapłodnienie doszło coś kolo daty badania . może trochę mnie to uspokoiło (ze wina nie leży tylko po mojej stronie) ale nadal mam momenty zamyślenia, pytania w głowie itd. nigdy więcej nie chce sie znalezc w takiej sytuacji ..nie wiem jak dziewczyny to robicie ze np "juz 5ty raz uzywacie art i dziala bez zarzutu " i to tak bez skrupułów ..


Owszem, zaraz po akcji też miałam huśtawkę hormonalną. Na przemian płakałam i smialam się. Po trzech tygodniach to wszystko minęło a ja wiem, że moja głowa rządziły hormony. Niedawno minęło trzy lata od mojej aborcji i z każdym dniem tylko utwierdzam się w przekonaniu że to była najlepsza decyzja w tej sprawie. I nie uważam się za osobę ze znieczulica. Raczej za rozsądną matkę, żonę i pracownika, która wie co jest dobre dla niej i dla jej rodziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec prosto z apteki 140zl.jedno opakowanie czyli 20szt.tabletek cena. Tylko Szczecin bez wysyłek. Inf.na maila fokusfokusik@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148350]


> Owszem, zaraz po akcji też miałam huśtawkę hormonalną. Na przemian płakałam i smialam się. Po trzech tygodniach to wszystko minęło a ja wiem, że moja głowa rządziły hormony. Niedawno minęło trzy lata od mojej aborcji i z każdym dniem tylko utwierdzam się w przekonaniu że to była najlepsza decyzja w tej sprawie. I nie uważam się za osobę ze znieczulica. Raczej za rozsądną matkę, żonę i pracownika, która wie co jest dobre dla niej i dla jej rodziny.



Matkę,żonę,pracownika i ćwierć człowieczka zabijającego przyszłego człowieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148356]


> Matkę,żonę,pracownika i ćwierć człowieczka zabijającego przyszłego człowieka.


Ty się o moje człowieczeństwo nie martw. Pilnuj swojego nosa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 180 zł, jeśli chodzi o przesyłke, zależy ona od państwa, odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Łódź, może być dziś. Proszę o kontakt na envy.envy@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem zainteresowana  .odbiór dzisiaj?


 Może być proszę o kontakt envy.envy@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś mi zadał pytanie czy 13tygodniowa ciaze można usunąć Arthrotec? Proszę o odpowiedź i jakie jest dawkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ARTH.tel.781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam tel.do Wiktori????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148365]


> Ty się o moje człowieczeństwo nie martw. Pilnuj swojego nosa.


Dobrze powiedziane masz rację a poza tym każdy podchodzi to tej sprawy inaczej więc nikt nikogo nie powinien za to oczerniac i komentować więc jak się to komuś nie podoba to jego problem nie moj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 
Czysty misopristol matki Pfizer 
Data ważności do 2018
Wysyłam Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

729.264.911 proszę o SMS tabletki oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś mi zadał pytanie czy 13tygodniowa ciaze można usunąć Arthrotec? Proszę o odpowiedź i jakie jest dawkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148293]


> oczywiście że nie było dziecka. Był tylko płód. Ja również mam "doświadczenie i znajomość takich sytuacji" i żadna z kobiet nie odczuwała potem cierpienia, tylko radość i ulgę


Zgadzam się jak się dowiedziałam ze jestem w ciąży to myślałam że umrę że moje życie się skończyło płakałam dniami i nocami nie mogłam spać ani jeść a gdy szukałam czegoś na internecie by coś z tym zrobić przypadkiem znalazłam te forum i kupiłam Art i postanowiliśmy z partnerem że to zrobimy i zrobiłam zazylam Art i się udało i jestem spowrotem szczęśliwa czuje że żyje i nie żałuję mojej decyzji a już minął miesiąc.Więc jak ktoś chce zazyc Art to niech to zrobi a kto nie chce to niech tego nie robi i guwno to powinno kogo obchodzić każdy odpowiada sam za siebie za swoje decyzje i czyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktoś mi zadał pytanie czy 13tygodniowa ciaze można usunąć Arthrotec? Proszę o odpowiedź i jakie jest dawkowanie.


Dwie tabletki co trzy godziny na 30 minut pod język, wypluć rdzenie i tak do pięciu dawek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsze podejście miałam 30listopada(16 tabl.) skończyło się tylko plamienia mi kolorem brązowym i cisza.
Następne 7grudnia dawkach 3×4 plus dwie dodatkowo pod jezyk wszystko.* Pojawił się normalny okres trwał 4dni następnie niedziela i dzień dzisiejszy jest to krewka z ślubem aczkolwiek większość śluzu przezroczystego. Jeżeli chodzi o skrzepy to w dniu zabiegu dwa małe około 1cm. cienkie oraz jeden koloru skóry około 2cm. Co mam o tym myśleć? Proszę o pomoc. Wieczorami jak usiądę po całym dniu to czyje jak mi coś jeździ po brzuchu po prawej stronie na wysokości wątroby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwsze podejście miałam 30listopada(16 tabl.) skończyło się tylko plamienia mi kolorem brązowym i cisza.
> Następne 7grudnia dawkach 3×4 plus dwie dodatkowo pod jezyk wszystko.* Pojawił się normalny okres trwał 4dni następnie niedziela i dzień dzisiejszy jest to krewka z ślubem aczkolwiek większość śluzu przezroczystego. Jeżeli chodzi o skrzepy to w dniu zabiegu dwa małe około 1cm. cienkie oraz jeden koloru skóry około 2cm. Co mam o tym myśleć? Proszę o pomoc. Wieczorami jak usiądę po całym dniu to czyje jak mi coś jeździ po brzuchu po prawej stronie na wysokości wątroby.


Idź do lekarza i sprawdź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwsze podejście miałam 30listopada(16 tabl.) skończyło się tylko plamienia mi kolorem brązowym i cisza.
> Następne 7grudnia dawkach 3×4 plus dwie dodatkowo pod jezyk wszystko.* Pojawił się normalny okres trwał 4dni następnie niedziela i dzień dzisiejszy jest to krewka z ślubem aczkolwiek większość śluzu przezroczystego. Jeżeli chodzi o skrzepy to w dniu zabiegu dwa małe około 1cm. cienkie oraz jeden koloru skóry około 2cm. Co mam o tym myśleć? Proszę o pomoc. Wieczorami jak usiądę po całym dniu to czyje jak mi coś jeździ po brzuchu po prawej stronie na wysokości wątroby.


Ale poczekaj, bo wcześniej nie zauważyłam. 12 tydzień? To jasne że się nie udało, skoro płód nie wypadł. Ma kilka cm, nie mogła byś go przeoczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale poczekaj, bo wcześniej nie zauważyłam. 12 tydzień? To jasne że się nie udało, skoro płód nie wypadł. Ma kilka cm, nie mogła byś go przeoczyć.


Czyli zrobić trzecie podejście? Z tym że też chciałam 5×po dwie tabletki????  Co mam robić? Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym na Twoim miejscu poszła do lekarza i to prędko. Niech zobaczy na usg co się dzieje, bo ciąży może już nie być, a płód pozostał, ale już się nie rozwija... Dla własnego zdrowia sprawdź co się dzieje, zamiast faszerować się jeszcze większą ilością tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym na Twoim miejscu poszła do lekarza i to prędko. Niech zobaczy na usg co się dzieje, bo ciąży może już nie być, a płód pozostał, ale już się nie rozwija... Dla własnego zdrowia sprawdź co się dzieje, zamiast faszerować się jeszcze większą ilością tabletek


Dokładnie. Serce moze nie bije, płód się nie rozwija, tylko gnije Ci w brzuchu, a ty zamiast iść do lekarza, to codziennie to samo pytanie zadajesz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli zrobić trzecie podejście? Z tym że też chciałam 5×po dwie tabletki????  Co mam robić? Proszę o pomoc.


Lekarz i to jak najszybciej to rozsądna myśl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym na Twoim miejscu poszła do lekarza i to prędko. Niech zobaczy na usg co się dzieje, bo ciąży może już nie być, a płód pozostał, ale już się nie rozwija... Dla własnego zdrowia sprawdź co się dzieje, zamiast faszerować się jeszcze większą ilością tabletek


Dziękuję Ci serdecznie za wskazówki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktoś mi zadał pytanie czy 13tygodniowa ciaze można usunąć Arthrotec? Proszę o odpowiedź i jakie jest dawkowanie.


Chcesz usunąć ponad 3 miesięczne dziecko ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie. Serce moze nie bije, płód się nie rozwija, tylko gnije Ci w brzuchu, a ty zamiast iść do lekarza, to codziennie to samo pytanie zadajesz...


Zadaje ponieważ dziewczyny wypowiadaj się że po tygodniu nawet występuje krwawienie.Wolałam odczekać tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148350]


> Owszem, zaraz po akcji też miałam huśtawkę hormonalną. Na przemian płakałam i smialam się. Po trzech tygodniach to wszystko minęło a ja wiem, że moja głowa rządziły hormony. Niedawno minęło trzy lata od mojej aborcji i z każdym dniem tylko utwierdzam się w przekonaniu że to była najlepsza decyzja w tej sprawie. I nie uważam się za osobę ze znieczulica. Raczej za rozsądną matkę, żonę i pracownika, która wie co jest dobre dla niej i dla jej rodziny.


To nie bardzo rozumiem co robisz na tym forum. Gdybyś była pewna swojej decyzji to już by Cię tutaj nie było!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcesz usunąć ponad 3 miesięczne dziecko ...


Zadałem pytanie ponieważ kobieta która chce wziąć tabletki zadała mi je ja nie stery ale nie znam odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148304]


> Widziałam ten płód, mam kibelek z półką, więc miałam okazję dobrze go sobie obejrzeć. I powtórzę, był to płód, nie dziecko. Przede wszystkim dlatego, że po opuszczeniu mojego organizmu nie był zdolny do samodzielnego życia.


Dziwna ta Twoja logika. Oczywiste jest przecież, że dziecko poza Twoim organizmem było niezdolne do życia w tym czsie. Ciebie też matka dopiero w 9 miesiącu na świat wydała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zadałem pytanie ponieważ kobieta która chce wziąć tabletki zadała mi je ja nie stery ale nie znam odpowiedzi.


Dlaczego ona chce to zrobić?

Poniżej masz opis 3 miesiąca z poradnikzdrowie.pl:

Wraz z końcem pierwszego trymestru ciąży narządy płodu są już ukształtowane. Płód umie już wykonywać wiele ruchów, a nawet - choć nie ma jeszcze uszu - słyszy już pierwsze dźwięki! Opisujemy, jak rozwija się płód w trzecim miesiącu ciąży.

Na początku 3. miesiąca życia płodowego płód mierzy 5–6 cm (od ciemienia do końca tułowia) i waży ok. 8 g. Najważniejsze narządy wewnętrzne, takie jak serce, nerki, wątroba, jelita, mózg są już ukształtowane i funkcjonują. Przez resztę ciąży będą się po prostu powiększały i dojrzewały. W 10. tygodniu od zapłodnienia (czyli 12. tygodniu ciąży) zaczyna produkować hormony przysadka mózgowa – gruczoł niezwykle ważny dla wzrastania i funkcjonowania ludzkiego organizmu. Nieustanne zmiany zachodzą w budowie zewnętrznej płodu. Palce dłoni i stóp, dotąd połączone błoną, oddzielają się od siebie. Wyrastają na nich paznokcie. Na główce pojawiają się pierwsze, delikatne niczym meszek włoski. Oczy przesuwają się ku nosowi, dzięki czemu twarz coraz bardziej przypomina ludzką. Pod zrośniętymi powiekami zaczynają rozwĳać się tęczówki. Wykształcone są obie wargi, które otwierają się i zamykają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148405]


> To nie bardzo rozumiem co robisz na tym forum. Gdybyś była pewna swojej decyzji to już by Cię tutaj nie było!


Kiedy potrzebowałam swojej aborcji, trafiłam na  grono doświadczonych kobiet, które wsparły mnie dobrym słowem i rzetelną informacją na temat aborcji. Teraz ja dzielę się tą wiedzą z potrzebującymi kobietami, których jak widzisz , jest tu mnóstwo i niepotrzebne im są uwagi i przytyki że strony pro-lifow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy bral ktos metotreksat i moze powiedzieć cos wiecej na ten temat?  Pilnie blagam o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148410]


> Kiedy potrzebowałam swojej aborcji, trafiłam na  grono doświadczonych kobiet, które wsparły mnie dobrym słowem i rzetelną informacją na temat aborcji. Teraz ja dzielę się tą wiedzą z potrzebującymi kobietami, których jak widzisz , jest tu mnóstwo i niepotrzebne im są uwagi i przytyki że strony pro-lifow.


To nie są niepotrzebne uwagi. Ty po prostu potrzebujesz rozmawiać o tym co się wydarzyło i dlatego tu jesteś. To nie było obojętne wydarzenie dla Ciebie, chociaż tak mówisz głośno. Ale w środku pewnie myslisz inaczej ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy bral ktos metotreksat i moze powiedzieć cos wiecej na ten temat?  Pilnie blagam o odp


Jest bardzo trudny do zdobycia, bardzo toksyczny i niszczy szpik kostny i białe krwinki. Na tym forum oszuści oferują jakaś jedną tabletkę, która na pewno nie wystarczy, albo wcale metotrexatem nie jest. Na pewno nie warto szukać i zabiegać o niego, bo można się przejechać i zdrowie stracić, prościej zamówić z WHW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148414]


> To nie są niepotrzebne uwagi. Ty po prostu potrzebujesz rozmawiać o tym co się wydarzyło i dlatego tu jesteś. To nie było obojętne wydarzenie dla Ciebie, chociaż tak mówisz głośno. Ale w środku pewnie myslisz inaczej ...


Tak sobie tłumacz i bądź z tym szczęśliwy. Nawet możesz myśleć że mnie nawracasz. Mnie to naprawdę zwisa kalafiorem  :Smile:  tylko błagam, zniknij stąd, bo nikt cię tu nie chce, z ciągłymi tekstami o dzieciach i zabijaniu. Naprawdę nad to nie rusza  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem,że to duży koszt,ale to zawsze  na początku tak się wydaje że mnie nie stać. Przecież w koło jest wielu dobrych ludzi, którzy sobie pomagają, oddają ciuszki,na prezent zamiast misia dadzą pieluchy itd.Nasze Państwo też w końcu stara się pomóc polskim rodzinom,więc jest coraz lepiej.Zawsze jest też opcja oddania dziecka do adopcji. A mówiłaś komuś o dziecku?


Haha a w czym ty mozesz kobieto pomuc tylko zawracasz dupe tym kobieta to jest ich sprawa co z tym zrobią a tobie chuj do tego zajmij się swojim życiem nie cudzym one wiedzą co robią i na pewno po wszystkim odczują ulgę jak ja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli lepiej wziac sam arthro? Jestem w 5tyg ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Płód, zlepek komórek któremu bije serce - sprzeczność sama w sobie. Czyż nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 12 tabletek - 120 zł
> 20 tabletek - 200 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
> gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
> 720782008
> Raz na 5 tygodni mam 3 opakowania


Chetnie odkupie 12 tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zadałem pytanie ponieważ kobieta która chce wziąć tabletki zadała mi je ja nie stery ale nie znam odpowiedzi.


Kilka stron wcześniej jedna z dziewczyn opisała:
#19350
W 12 tygodniu branie arthrot to poważne konsekwencja dla Ciebie. Krwotok i szpital, duże skurcze macicy i bóle. przeszłam ten etap i jest b. ciężko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotek lub arthrotek forte lek ten mam od mojego lekarza stosuje go na stawy.Zwykly cena za 10szt.150zl. a forte 10szt. 165zl. Przesylka pobraniowa z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. tel.603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zadałem pytanie ponieważ kobieta która chce wziąć tabletki zadała mi je ja nie stery ale nie znam odpowiedzi.


Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli lepiej wziac sam arthro? Jestem w 5tyg ciazy


Watpie ze sam arthrotec podziala... Szanse 50 na 50. Ja powtarzalam 3 razy ;//

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam 20 tabletek co 3h po 4 tab pod jezyk po 1 dawce troche krwi doslownie troche bol brzucha ale znosny tak jak przy miesiaczce ... pozniej nic jestem dobe po i nawet brzuch mnie nie boli krwawienia nie ma .... co teraz ? Skoro arthrotec nie pomogl ? Blagam pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam 20 tabletek co 3h po 4 tab pod jezyk po 1 dawce troche krwi doslownie troche bol brzucha ale znosny tak jak przy miesiaczce ... pozniej nic jestem dobe po i nawet brzuch mnie nie boli krwawienia nie ma .... co teraz ? Skoro arthrotec nie pomogl ? Blagam pomozcie


Poczekaj z 2 lub 3 dni może coś zacznie się dziać obserwuj swoje ciało i samopoczucie jak przez te dni nic się nie wydarzy do spróbuj jeszcze raz trzymam kciuki za ciebię żeby ci się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nikogo nie oceniam,a do aborcji zmusza kobietę najczęściej jej otoczenie, środowisko.I dzieje się to zwykle na początku ciąży, gdzie kobieta ma huśtawkę hormonalną i jest podatna na wpływy. Ja nikogo nie oceniam,ja staram się zawalczyć o życie tego nienarodzonego człowieka.


Nienarodzonychonrgo czlowieka to nie jestem czlowiek dlupua pindo to jest plod nikt nie potrzebuje twojej pomocy zajmij się swojim życiem i swojim mężem bo cię teraz zdradza a nie tu dupe ludziom zawracasz sama nie możeszm misc dzieci i to tu siedzisz i piszesz bzdury do osób które już podjęły decyzję ze chcą tej aborcji bo nie mają innego wyboru bo nasze państwo ma nas gdzieś i jesteśmy zmuszone do rodzenia niechcianych dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczekaj z 2 lub 3 dni może coś zacznie się dziać obserwuj swoje ciało i samopoczucie jak przez te dni nic się nie wydarzy do spróbuj jeszcze raz trzymam kciuki za ciebię żeby ci się udało.


Dziekuje za odpowiedz... postaram sie zdobyc znowu recepte .. bo poki co nic sie nie dzieje ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc ...mam ten sam problem... Nie chce znowu przechodzic tego co przy synu...mam 38 lat i klopoty ze zdrowiem.
Ciaza mi jeszcze bardziej skomplikuje wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam pewnych tabletek ...Łodz lub okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 575 823 497
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje za odpowiedz... postaram sie zdobyc znowu recepte .. bo poki co nic sie nie dzieje ..


Bądź dobrej myśli ja trzymam kciuki za ciebię i za inne kobiety które ja w tej samej sytulacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny art***tec.   Lub zestaw. 
Zdjecia z twoim imieniem data i godzina mailem lub mmsem. Oryginalnie zapakowane z ulotkami.

Wiktoria. ( 575823497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam pewnych tabletek ...Łodz lub okolice


Mam 8 szt art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalny art***tec.   Lub zestaw. 
> Zdjecia z twoim imieniem data i godzina mailem lub mmsem. Oryginalnie zapakowane z ulotkami.
> 
> Wiktoria. ( 575823497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl)


A jaki to ten zestaw ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Artrote plus witamina c albo appap jako RU oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Artrote plus witamina c albo appap jako RU oszustka


Milo mi ze plujesz jadem ale moze najpierw zadzwon porozmawiaj . popros o zdjecia. A dopiero oczerniaj. idzieres nie idzie i szukasz kozla ofiarnego... Nikogo nigdy nie oszukalam wiec nie zycze sobie takich komentarzy od zazdrosnych handlar ktore nie maja klientów ;/
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Milo mi ze plujesz jadem ale moze najpierw zadzwon porozmawiaj . popros o zdjecia. A dopiero oczerniaj. idzieres nie idzie i szukasz kozla ofiarnego... Nikogo nigdy nie oszukalam wiec nie zycze sobie takich komentarzy od zazdrosnych handlar ktore nie maja klientów ;/
> Wiktoria.


To wrzuć zdjęcia, skoros taka harda! A może ty to ta sama, co miala zdjęcie z widelcem wrzucić, i sluch po niej zaginął??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To wrzuć zdjęcia, skoros taka harda! A może ty to ta sama, co miala zdjęcie z widelcem wrzucić, i sluch po niej zaginął??


Alez prosze bardzo podaj maila wysle ci zdjecie z cala zastawa stolowa. Przesledz sobie posty. Od x czasu mam tego samego maila i nr tel. Wiec prosze mnie nie porównywać do kogoś kto sprzedaje apapy itp. Nigdy nie pisalam ze mam ru . nikt go nie posiada.  Wiec nie rzucaj pozpodstawnych oskarżen moja droga.

Ps. To ja bylam ta dociekliwa osoba która prosiła o zdjecia z widelcem i to ja wam uswiadamilam ze ta pani jest oszustka. 
W.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jestem w 4 5 tyg.od wczoraj uzywam atrh.tak jak kazano co 3 godz.4 tab. Po jezyk i nic zadnych boli zadnych skurczy tylko lekko plamka krwi ze mnie wyleciala,myslicie ze sie nie udalo.pomozcie prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zaczęłam jeść art.po 8 tabletkach pierwsze plamienie , dzisiaj rano mega bol i bardzo , bardzo dużo krwi i skrzepow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jestem w 4 5 tyg.od wczoraj uzywam atrh.tak jak kazano co 3 godz.4 tab. Po jezyk i nic zadnych boli zadnych skurczy tylko lekko plamka krwi ze mnie wyleciala,myslicie ze sie nie udalo.pomozcie prosze


   No logiczne,że raczej na pewno się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Alez prosze bardzo podaj maila wysle ci zdjecie z cala zastawa stolowa. Przesledz sobie posty. Od x czasu mam tego samego maila i nr tel. Wiec prosze mnie nie porównywać do kogoś kto sprzedaje apapy itp. Nigdy nie pisalam ze mam ru . nikt go nie posiada.  Wiec nie rzucaj pozpodstawnych oskarżen moja droga.
> 
> Ps. To ja bylam ta dociekliwa osoba która prosiła o zdjecia z widelcem i to ja wam uswiadamilam ze ta pani jest oszustka. 
> W.


No to skoro nie masz RU, to z czego składa się twój zestaw? Z witaminy C, czy apapu ? A może z jednej tabletki pseudometotrexatu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to skoro nie masz RU, to z czego składa się twój zestaw? Z witaminy C, czy apapu ? A może z jednej tabletki pseudometotrexatu ?


Taka jestes wyszczekana a na maila sie nie odezwałas do mnie... Tylko bezpodstawne oskarzenia...a pisalam ze cos takiego mam ? Napisz a się dowiesz... 
A wyobraź sobie ze po zestaw jedzie do mnie dziewczyna osobiscie. Wiec gdybym miala cos do ukrycia napewno bym sie z kims nie spotykala osobiacie. Wylej jad na kogos innego .
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ktorym tyg.bylas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ktorym tyg.bylas


10 tydzień , straszny bol i dużo krwi, skrzepow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 
Czysty misopristol matki Pfizer 
Data ważności do 2018
Wysyłam Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Proszę o SMS tabletki 72926911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyslalam maila do Pani

----------


## pomoc :/

Potrzebuje tabletek arthrotec w najszybciej możliwym czasie, najlepiej odbiór osobisty w Krakowie. Jestem wstanie dać do 200zl nie wiecej. Jestem świadoma ceny leku z apteki około 50zł ale niestety żadna apteka u mnie w pobliżu nie chce sprzedać "spod lady"... prosze o kontakt!  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje tabletek arthrotec w najszybciej możliwym czasie, najlepiej odbiór osobisty w Krakowie. Jestem wstanie dać do 200zl nie wiecej. Jestem świadoma ceny leku z apteki około 50zł ale niestety żadna apteka u mnie w pobliżu nie chce sprzedać "spod lady"... prosze o kontakt!


   Zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec prosto z apteki cena za jedną paczkę to 140zl. Info na fokusfokusik@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem 570 099 075 lub lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam bralam wczoraj okolo godziny 13 pierwsza dawke  arthrotec 2 tabletki po 2 godzinach wzielam nastepna dawke 3tabl ...po 2 dawce zaczal bolec mnie brzuch zaczal byc twardy ale nic po za tym potem kolejne dawki wsadzilam nawet jedna dawke do pochwowo polecial mi naprawde minimalny skrzep bardzo malo krwi teraz krew prawie wogole nie leci nei wiem co mam myslec wzielam razdem 26 tabletek poniewaz nic sie nie dzialo. mam powtorzyc jutro od nowa wszytsko nie mam czasu na odczekanie tygodnia czy dwoch. do lekarza tez nie chce isc wole pojsc jak juz bedzie po *** i minie kilka dni i dopiero boje sie ze wykryje co bralam.


Odczekaj 3dni zanim weźmiesz kolejna dawkę ..ja brałam 4pod język co 2godz 3razy tak..po pol godz bole ,skurcze
i krwawienie po drugiej dawcę wydaliłam dosyć duże skrzepy ..pózniej juz tylko duzo krwi przez cała noc.Caly tydzien krwawiłam po 10dniach poszłam do lekarza dziecka nie było ale nie oczyściłam sie i niestety zabieg 
panicznie sie bałam jestem 5dni po zabiegu delikatnie plamie bole fizyczne ustały ale..psychiczne nie mam wyrzuty 
nie moglam inaczej postąpić ale bol i żal jest mam nadzieje ze czas go zaleczy ..Mam nadzieje ze i Tobie sie uda jak bedziesz chciała porozmawiać odwezwij sie wiem jak trudno przez to przejść samej.Dodam sie był to 10tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam 3 oryginalne opakowania po 20szt.każde wydane na receptę od lekarza.Data ważności do 12.04.2018.Możliwość wysyłki z sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty Warszawa i okolice.Więcej info mogę podać przez telefon. 506-604-955

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer data ważności do 2018
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 

729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam! mam pytanie jestem w 3 tygodniu ciazy pomozcie mi prosze :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam na czat do Netporadni :-)
Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co to jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam! mam pytanie jestem w 3 tygodniu ciazy pomozcie mi prosze


Odezwij sie. Pogadamy.postaram sie Ci pomoc . 575 823 497 . Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam! mam pytanie jestem w 3 tygodniu ciazy pomozcie mi prosze


   Jak możemy Ci pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co to jest?


Jak wejdziesz na stronę netporadnia.pl to możemy sie skontaktować :-)
Możemy też pogadać przez telefon: 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co to jest?


   W netporadni są osoby, które będą Cię namawiały na urodzenie dziecka za wszelką cenę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W netporadni są osoby, które umieją wysłuchać i doradzić :-)
Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki wielkie  :Smile:  a dzwonilas moze tam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W netporadni są osoby, które umieją wysłuchać i doradzić :-)
> Olga


   Tak, tak - jak jeszcze napiszesz, że Wasze rady są dobre, to pęknę ze śmiechu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzieki wielkie  a dzwonilas moze tam?


   Rozmawiałam na czacie, ale jak nie podjęłaś jeszcze decyzji co dalej z ciążą zrobić, to zadzwoń i porozmawiaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ola, to ze mną możesz pogadać w netporadni, bez obserwatorów z forum. Na czacie, albo telefonicznie, albo mailowo.
Olga :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Sylwia to oszutka najpierw karze przelaz pieniądze na konto 40 zł bo panie zamawiaja a później przesyłka wraca , przy odbiorze 180 zł , mam smsy z tego numeru , nr konta jak i przesyłkę , w której znajdują się tabletki za 2,40 !


czy moglabym sie z panią jakoś skontaktować szukam osób które zostaly oszukane od...jak w temacie pani pisala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co to jest?


Ola, netporadnia to strona pro-life, będą ci wkręcać, że musisz przyjąć swoje dziecko, i nie obchodzi ich, że podjęłas inna decyzję. Jeśli lubisz pranie mózgu, to dzwoń do nich. Natomiast jeśli jesteś zdecydowana  na aborcję i szukasz rzetelnych informacji, polecam strony womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i polskie forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ola, jeśli masz wątpliwości, wahasz się, pogadaj ze mną. Jestem dziś do 20.30. Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zastanawiam sie nad ARTHROTEC brałas moze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A to Twoja pierwsza ciąża? Ile masz lat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalam z tym sama powiedzial do mnie ze jak urodze to odejdzie ode mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

druga  i mam 33 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To trochę słaba ta miłość, jak Cię tak szantażuje, nie uważasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co Ty byś chciała tak naprawdę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A pierwsze dziecko urodziłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestes czy cie juz nie ma  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak urodzilam ma juz 8 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to wogole sie nie klei jestesmy ze soba niewie z przyzwyczajenia? bo nie wiem jak to mozna nazwac :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeszcze jestem, ale za chwilę znikam. Jeśli wolisz pogadać na forum, to może wpadnę tu jeszcze około 22, jak sie uda.
Szkoda, że nie zadzwoniłaś. Jakbyś chciała jutro, czy pojutrze, to warto pogadać w netporadni. Jest dużo kompetentnych ludzi :-)
Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestes czy Cie juz nie ma?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A twój facet jest ojcem pierwszego dziecka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to podaj mi numer jak mozesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ola juz muszę kończyć. Postaram się zajrzeć o 22. Trzymaj się Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak wogole mi nie pomaga przy dziecku to jest porazka zyciowa z dwojka sama nie dam rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo napisz maila : kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Postaram się Cię namierzyć.Telefonicznie dopiero jutro można będzie pogadać od 18.00 : 58 6915 915
Pozdr. O.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawdopodobnie 4 tydz.
Zamawiac z wow czy probowac art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak zazyc arthrotec pomozcie mi prosze!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie kupie tabletki Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do ustnie czy do pochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupilam w aptece tylko one sa na recepte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a w ktorym jestes tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawdopodobnie 4 tydz.
Zamawiac z wow czy probowac art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawdopodobnie 4 tydz.
> Zamawiac z wow czy probowac art?


  Nawet się nie zastanawiaj - zamawiaj z WOW - masz mase czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec całe opakowanie. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty na terenie trójmiasta. Cena 200zł. karokolodziejczyk@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja przesylka z wow zatrzymana przez urzad celny co to oznacza ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja przesylka z wow zatrzymana przez urzad celny co to oznacza ?


Gdzie? Jaki dokładnie komunikat na śledzeniu poczty polskiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przekazanie przesyłki do urzędu celnego	2016-12-14 13:33	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy moglabym sie z panią jakoś skontaktować szukam osób które zostaly oszukane od...jak w temacie pani pisala


Czy miała pani taki San problem związany z tabletkami od p. Sylwii ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nawet się nie zastanawiaj - zamawiaj z WOW - masz mase czasu.


Bardzo sie boję ze nie dotra.
mam dostep do art.tu i teraz.ale nie chce probowac czegos co jednej sie udalo a drugiej nie.
Tu i tu mam dylemat.syf w glowie strasznt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Łódź 8 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I czy do WOW mozna pisac po polsku?
Po ilu odpisuja?
Czy w Holandii mozna to kupic w kazdej aptece?
Czy jest mozliwy odbior osobisty?
Dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo sie boję ze nie dotra.
> mam dostep do art.tu i teraz.ale nie chce probowac czegos co jednej sie udalo a drugiej nie.
> Tu i tu mam dylemat.syf w glowie strasznt


   Masz dostęp bez ryzyka,że zostaniesz oszukana? Jeśli tak, to ja na Twoim miejscu najpierw spróbowała bym z arthrotekiem. Nawet jak nie wyjdzie to jeszcze masz mase czasu na zamówienie zestawu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo sie boję ze nie dotra.
> mam dostep do art.tu i teraz.ale nie chce probowac czegos co jednej sie udalo a drugiej nie.
> Tu i tu mam dylemat.syf w glowie strasznt


   Ale dlaczego masz syf w głowie? Nie jesteś pewna co masz zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przekazanie przesyłki do urzędu celnego	2016-12-14 13:33	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE


To normalny komunikat. Kazda paczka przechodzi przez cło na lotnisku. Za kilka dni zobaczysz ja w Warszawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale dlaczego masz syf w głowie? Nie jesteś pewna co masz zrobić?


Nie jestem pewna tylko sposobu...chce miec to za soba.
Chcialam poznac doświadczenia czy ktores sie zdarzylo ze nie dotarly z holandii wcale? A czas lecial?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej Ola , jesteś tam? Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem pewna tylko sposobu...chce miec to za soba.
> Chcialam poznac doświadczenia czy ktores sie zdarzylo ze nie dotarly z holandii wcale? A czas lecial?


   Zawsze istnieje ryzyko, ale raczej minimalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem pewna tylko sposobu...chce miec to za soba.
> Chcialam poznac doświadczenia czy ktores sie zdarzylo ze nie dotarly z holandii wcale? A czas lecial?


paczki nie idą z Holandii, tylko z Indii. Nawet gdyby się zdarzyło, ze poczta coś zgubi , womenki wysyłają kolejną paczkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze istnieje ryzyko, ale raczej minimalne.


Dziekuje !!! 
A czy znasz moze odp na moje pyt powyzej dot jezyka w mailach,dostępności w aptekach czy odbioru osobistego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I czy do WOW mozna pisac po polsku?
> Po ilu odpisuja?
> Czy w Holandii mozna to kupic w kazdej aptece?
> Czy jest mozliwy odbior osobisty?
> Dziekuje za pomoc


możesz pisać po polsku, odpowiedzą pewnie w max 24h. Ja polecam druga organizację, WHW, dziewczyny odpisują szybciej. nIe ma odbioru osobistego, bo przesyłki są wysyłane z Indii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestawu poronnego nie kupisz w Aptece. Gdyby tak było, pewnie niejedna z nas poleciałaby do holandii i nakupowała na zapas. Sa to leki wydawane wyłącznie na receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje !!! 
> A czy znasz moze odp na moje pyt powyzej dot jezyka w mailach,dostępności w aptekach czy odbioru osobistego?


  No w aptekach jest on raczej nie dostepny bez recepty. Zdarzają się przypadki,że dziewczyny zdobywają bez rezcepty, ale są to nieliczne przypadki. Odbiór osobisty gdzie? Co masz na myśli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No w aptekach jest on raczej nie dostepny bez recepty. Zdarzają się przypadki,że dziewczyny zdobywają bez rezcepty, ale są to nieliczne przypadki. Odbiór osobisty gdzie? Co masz na myśli?


   Pisząc to miałam na myśli Arthrotec nie zestaw (oczywiście).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> paczki nie idą z Holandii, tylko z Indii. Nawet gdyby się zdarzyło, ze poczta coś zgubi , womenki wysyłają kolejną paczkę


Ahhh a ja sprawdzilam adres amsterdamski myslalam ze mozna tam odebrac...rozgryzlas mnie,bylam gotowa do wyjazdu...lzej mi ze jest ktos ze mna,kto podjal taka decyzje i  pomaga innym...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz pisać po polsku, odpowiedzą pewnie w max 24h. Ja polecam druga organizację, WHW, dziewczyny odpisują szybciej. nIe ma odbioru osobistego, bo przesyłki są wysyłane z Indii.


Stronka whw ludzaco podobna do wow...
Adres mailowy tez...ale dziekuje jesli jutro nie odp to sprobuje w drugie uderzyć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ahhh a ja sprawdzilam adres amsterdamski myslalam ze mozna tam odebrac...rozgryzlas mnie,bylam gotowa do wyjazdu...lzej mi ze jest ktos ze mna,kto podjal taka decyzje i  pomaga innym...


  Dasz radę - tu znajdziesz wiele kobiet, które Cie wesprą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stronka whw ludzaco podobna do wow...
> Adres mailowy tez...ale dziekuje jesli jutro nie odp to sprobuje w drugie uderzyć...


no podobna, bo w tym samym temacie kobiety działają  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no podobna, bo w tym samym temacie kobiety działają


Czekam do jutra w takim razie...szukalam takiego miejsca jak tu i kobiet jak wy...jestem zdolna do wszystkiego jesli nie uda sie sprowadzic...   do wszystkiego...trzymajcie za mni3 kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam do jutra w takim razie...szukalam takiego miejsca jak tu i kobiet jak wy...jestem zdolna do wszystkiego jesli nie uda sie sprowadzic...   do wszystkiego...trzymajcie za mni3 kciuki


zapraszam w takim razie na maszwybor.net tam spotkasz też inne dziewczyny, które czekają na zestaw lub są już po akcji, tu to raczej większość handlarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam do jutra w takim razie...szukalam takiego miejsca jak tu i kobiet jak wy...jestem zdolna do wszystkiego jesli nie uda sie sprowadzic...   do wszystkiego...trzymajcie za mni3 kciuki


   Jeśli jesteś zdolna do wszystkiego, to jedź do kliniki na zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy miała pani taki San problem związany z tabletkami od p. Sylwii ?


tak dzis dostalam ale zglosilam na policji zabezpieczyli przesylke do prokuratora ma wyjsc wniosek o ściganie jeśli nie odzyskam pieniędzy będę wredna no coz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli jesteś zdolna do wszystkiego, to jedź do kliniki na zabieg.


Można być zdolnym do wszystkiego, ale ograniczonym przez różne czynniki, np brak pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak dzis dostalam ale zglosilam na policji zabezpieczyli przesylke do prokuratora ma wyjsc wniosek o ściganie jeśli nie odzyskam pieniędzy będę wredna no coz


i nie Pani tylko pan

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Można być zdolnym do wszystkiego, ale ograniczonym przez różne czynniki, np brak pieniędzy.


  No to na spokojnie wszystko przemyśl. Stres jest złym doradcą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak dzis dostalam ale zglosilam na policji zabezpieczyli przesylke do prokuratora ma wyjsc wniosek o ściganie jeśli nie odzyskam pieniędzy będę wredna no coz


 czy moglabym prosić meila do pani ?

----------


## medyk112

> Mam ten sam dylemat już nawet mam te cudowne tabletki , ale cały czas się obawiam jak to zadziała .....mam tyle wątpliwości. Mnie powiedziano , że dopochwowo najlepiej 3 sztuki i tyle wystarczy................ale jednak się boję nie wiem co mam robić, nie chciałabym sobie zrobić krzywdy fizycznie , bo psychicznie już jestem strasznie styrana.



Nie chciałabyś zrobić sobie krzywdy? to nie bierz tego gówna, właśnie próbujemy uratować dziewczynę po ru486 i arthrotecu, jej stan jest krytyczny, chyba nie przeżyje. też tak chcesz ?

----------


## medyk112

> Ja zaczynałam czwarty tydzień i też się cholernie bałam , ale mój facet był przy mnie.Jestem już po i mam nadzieję, że to już koniec wszystkiego , bo to nic przyjemnego, ale nie było aż tak jak to niektóre osoby opisują. . Zrobiłam to właśnie wczoraj. Zastosowałam 3 tabletki dopochwowo o godzinie 20  i przez 4 godziny miałam bóle skurcze i z brzucha i z krzyża no i ogólnie dół brzucha pobolewał. Później miałam delikatne dreszcze. Bóle  w sumie były do zniesienia. O godzinie 24 się zaczęło delikatne nieduże krwawienie, jednak ból taki jak dla miesiączki typowy był cały czas. O piątej z minutami poszłam do wc i coś ze mnie wyleciało i tutaj zaczął się strach , bo krwawienie się rozkręciło.....poleciało ze mnie jeszcze ze 3 razy kilka sporych skrzepów. I teraz mam 14.30 i jest znośnie nawet jestem zaskoczona, że nie krwawię bardziej. Ale faktycznie oszczędzam się mój skarb robi wszystko ....a jeszcze te upały dają do wiwatu. 
> Nie jest to nic przyjemnego , bo sumienie psychika i fizyczność ucierpi, ale nie ma koszmaru, ja jestem słabo odporna na ból i przetrwałam nawet nie brałam żadnego przeciwbólowego. Tyle, że każdy inaczej reaguje.


To arthrotec nie jest już lekiem przeciwbólowym ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chciałabyś zrobić sobie krzywdy? to nie bierz tego gówna, właśnie próbujemy uratować dziewczynę po ru486 i arthrotecu, jej stan jest krytyczny, chyba nie przeżyje. też tak chcesz ?


Ahahahaha dobre, stan krytyczny...i jak ją ratujecie? Modlicie się za nią? A między zdrowaskami na forum piszecie? Sikam ze śmiechu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To arthrotec nie jest już lekiem przeciwbólowym ?


Nie, Arthrotek nie jest lekiem przeciwbólowym. Jest to lek na stawy, zawierający przeciwbólowy składnik, diclofenac, w postaci malutkiego rdzenia, który się wypluwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli jesteś zdolna do wszystkiego, to jedź do kliniki na zabieg.


Zupełnie co innego mialam na myśli...wiem ze sa kliniki nie trzeba mnie uswiadamiac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak zazyc arthrotec pomozcie mi prosze!


4tabletki co 3godziny pod jezyk ... trzymac przez pol h ...rdzen wypluc albo wczesniej przekroj tabletki na pol i wyjmij jak przekroisz to bedziesz wiedziala o co chodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec .W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ilu procentach zadziała arthrotec? Czy ma ktoś na  sprzedaż?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 12 tabletek - 120 zł
> 20 tabletek - 200 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
> gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
> 720782008


Jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy moglabym prosić meila do pani ?


nie chcialabym zostawiać tu swojego kontaktu jeśli pani moze zostawic swój napewno sie odezwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem zainteresowana


Poproszę o mejla lub smsa na ten numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art.lepiej uzuc do pochwowo czy doustnie by lepiej zadzialal jestem juz po jednej nie udanej kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem 570 099 075 lub lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie chcialabym zostawiać tu swojego kontaktu jeśli pani moze zostawic swój napewno sie odezwe


aleksandra.wu45@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak wzielam arthrotec dopochwowo i bylo duzo krwi skrzepow i przeokropny bol brzucha to kiedy moge isc do ginekologa zeby sprawdzic czy wszystko ok ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak wzielam arthrotec dopochwowo i bylo duzo krwi skrzepow i przeokropny bol brzucha to kiedy moge isc do ginekologa zeby sprawdzic czy wszystko ok ?


Odczekaj 7-10dni .Ja poszłam po 10 dniach dziecka nie było ale resztki tak i niestety zabieg .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odczekaj 7-10dni .Ja poszłam po 10 dniach dziecka nie było ale resztki tak i niestety zabieg .


7-10 dni to dlugo a nic Ci sie nie stalo jak tyle te resztki byly w Tobie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec lepiej pod jezyk czy dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotek forte 10 szt. 160 zl.lub arthrotek zwykly 10szt.150zl.wysylam za pobraniem lub odbior osobisty tel.603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

7tydz, przesyłka z wow w drodze nie czy dojdzie do świąt . Co mam robic? Czekać czy zamawiać art ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*nie wiem czy dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 7-10 dni to dlugo a nic Ci sie nie stalo jak tyle te resztki byly w Tobie ?


Lekarz mowil ze macica moze oczyszczać sie nawet do 6tyg ale istnieje ryzyko zakażenie ale tak czy owak zagrożenie jest pol na pol ponieważ po łyżeczkowaniu tez moze byc także decyzja należy do Ciebie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie ponieważ moja normalna miesiaczka wystąpiła 12 13 14 września następnie 21 było niewielki krwawienie. Dziś moja wizyta u pani ginekolog stwierdziła że 17 musiałam zajść. Co dla mnie jest ogromna bzdura. Chcę zamówić zastaw ale nie wiem co mam robic. Proszę o pomoc czym mam się segurowac jak ona to o liczyła. Jeżeli okres miałam 12 i tłumaczyłem jak krowie na rowie. Czy mogę jeszcze korzystać z zestawu???

Poniżej opowiadam jakie działania podjęłam Arthrotec dwa tygodnie temu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę o odpisanie mi mimo tego że nie zakupiłam u was leków.* Moja ostatnia miesiaczka była 12,13,14 września następnie 21 wyskoczyło plamienie po stosunku i trwało jeden dzień. 
Moje pierwsze sięgnięcia po Arthrotec było 30 listopada.
Pierwsza dawka 13:00 przyjęła 1 tabletkę pod jezyk- miałam skurcze delikatne i mała krewka przy oddawaniu moczu.
Druga dawka 3szt. Godz.16:00-Buli ciąg dalszy oraz małe krwawienie
Trzecia dawka godz.19:30-6 szt.do pochwowo.- ból ostrzejsze i plamienia koloru brązowego a przy końcu oddawania moczu niewielka ilość krwi.
Czwarta dawka 22:30 dopochwowo sztuk 4. -plamienia krew ale ilość nie duża 
Piąta dawka godz. 1:30 00 2 szt.- krew ale w dalszym ciągu nic poważniejszego skurcze oraz małe skrzepiki dł.1cm.szerokosc trzech załączonych włosów na głowie. 
*Czwartek piątek było plamienie koloru brązowego ciemnego i nic po za tym. 

Od czekałam tydzień czasu i zrobiłam to ponownie opisuje:
Dnia 7 grudnia:
12:00- 2 szt.pod język-skurcze 
15:00-4szt.pod języka skurcze krew przy moczu oraz dwa cienkie skrzepiki dł.1cm. ale cieniutkie 
18:00-szt.4 - skurcze coraz silniejsze krew więcej na poddasze oraz około 19:00 wyleciało coś grupowego szerokość ok 1cm. o długości 2cm.koloru skóry miesiste trochę. 
Ale co muszę przyznać że od 18:00 krwi na poddasze coraz więcej. 
21:00-4 szt. Krwi więcej i przy moczu i podpasce skurcze silniejsze ale wzięłam tabletkę Ibuprom więc nie zwijam się za mocno.
O0:00- wzięłam 2 pod jezyk i poszłam spać. 
Krew przy moczu więcej nad ranem.
Następnie od środy do soboty włącznie pop4ostu porownalabym to wszystko do okresu. Normalna krew i nic więcej jak bym przechodziła okres.
Jeżeli chodzi o niedzielę i poniedziałek czyli 12.12.2016 plamienie sluz koloru przezroczystego ciągnące się i krewka trochę. Nie wiem co mam dalej robić błagam Was o kontakt lub naprowadzcie mnie von mam o tym myśleć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie ponieważ moja normalna miesiaczka wystąpiła 12 13 14 września następnie 21 było niewielki krwawienie. Dziś moja wizyta u pani ginekolog stwierdziła że 17 musiałam zajść. Co dla mnie jest ogromna bzdura. Chcę zamówić zastaw ale nie wiem co mam robic. Proszę o pomoc czym mam się segurowac jak ona to o liczyła. Jeżeli okres miałam 12 i tłumaczyłem jak krowie na rowie. Czy mogę jeszcze korzystać z zestawu???
> 
> Poniżej opowiadam jakie działania podjęłam Arthrotec dwa tygodnie temu.


który tydzień dziś stwierdziła ginekolog ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 7tydz, przesyłka z wow w drodze nie czy dojdzie do świąt . Co mam robic? Czekać czy zamawiać art ??


może dojdzie do świąt, a może tuż po, ale po co zamawiać arthrotec ? leci do Ciebie pewne rozwiązanie, a Ty masz młodą ciążę i dużo czasu, możesz poczekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> może dojdzie do świąt, a może tuż po, ale po co zamawiać arthrotec ? leci do Ciebie pewne rozwiązanie, a Ty masz młodą ciążę i dużo czasu, możesz poczekać


Czyli spokojnie mogę poczekać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko te czekanie najgorsze. Tracę nerwy, koszmary senne Masakra !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zazylas art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> który tydzień dziś stwierdziła ginekolog ?


Ona stwierdziła że 14,3

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ona stwierdziła że 14,3


no to już za późno na zestaw, który może iść około trzech tygodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli spokojnie mogę poczekać ?


pewnie że tak  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ona stwierdziła że 14,3


Mało tego ja krwawie z dołu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mało tego ja krwawie z dołu.


no ale co lekarka powiedziała o ciąży ? zdrowa? tętno prawidłowe ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no ale co lekarka powiedziała o ciąży ? zdrowa? tętno prawidłowe ?


Zrobiła tylko usg nie było sprawdzonego tętna.  

Z moich wyliczeń wynika że to 13 czy zadziała zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobiła tylko usg nie było sprawdzonego tętna.  
> 
> Z moich wyliczeń wynika że to 13 czy zadziała zestaw?


wg ostatniej miesiączki masz 13tc i 4 dni . Zestaw mógłby zadziałać, gdybyś miała go w ręku i brała tu i teraz. A zanim go zamówisz, są święta, będzie długo szedł i będzie 17 tc. Swoją droga dziwie Ci się, bo piszesz tu na forum ciągle o tym samym od dwóch tygodni, olewasz nasze odpowiedzi, a teraz nagle chcesz zestaw zamawiać, jak jest już za późno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wg ostatniej miesiączki masz 13tc i 4 dni . Zestaw mógłby zadziałać, gdybyś miała go w ręku i brała tu i teraz. A zanim go zamówisz, są święta, będzie długo szedł i będzie 17 tc. Swoją droga dziwie Ci się, bo piszesz tu na forum ciągle o tym samym od dwóch tygodni, olewasz nasze odpowiedzi, a teraz nagle chcesz zestaw zamawiać, jak jest już za późno.


Zestaw nie jest z wow jest taki sam i będzie w sobotę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw nie jest z wow jest taki sam i będzie w sobotę.


skąd wiesz że jest taki sam ? jeśli jest ze strony typu girlinneed, czy sklep.tp.pl, to od razu Ci mówię, że nie będzie oryginalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponieważ prawie trzy tygodnie temu podjęłam pierwsza próbę na później jeszcze jedna dziwi mnie lkoerow kie podejście lekarza i na wizytę z czczekałam.  akcesoria a sama nie wybierałem. 
Po drugie zdawałam ytania na re ja nie znałam odpowiedzi na 100procent to były pytania innych kobiet. Więc to ze się udzielam. Jakiś osób od dwuch tygodni to nie zawsze ie toczyło.  
Jebany traf chciał ze to akurat ja potrzebuje teraz kakretnych odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd wiesz że jest taki sam ? jeśli jest ze strony typu girlinneed, czy sklep.tp.pl, to od razu Ci mówię, że nie będzie oryginalny.


Prosto z szpitala miałabym go w sobotę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosto z szpitala miałabym go w sobotę


z jakiego szpitala ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosto z szpitala miałabym go w sobotę


Jest na 100%sprawdzony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z jakiego szpitala ?


Zachodniopomorskie tylko tyle mogę powiedzieć. Gdzie również jestem z zachodniopomorskie.  Mam jeszcze przy sobie tony Arthrotec może jeszcze tym próbować???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zachodniopomorskie tylko tyle mogę powiedzieć. Gdzie również jestem z zachodniopomorskie.  Mam jeszcze przy sobie tony Arthrotec może jeszcze tym próbować???


w polskich szpitalach nie ma zestawów, bo Mifepristone jest lekiem ani nie zarejestrowanym, ani nie dopuszczonym do obrotu w Polsce. Pomyśl logicznie, czy gdyby te leki były dostępne w kraju, musiałybyśmy sobie je sprowadzać aż z Indii ?
Obawiam się, że ktoś Cię oszukał, wykorzystując Twoją podbramkową sytuację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w polskich szpitalach nie ma zestawów, bo Mifepristone jest lekiem ani nie zarejestrowanym, ani nie dopuszczonym do obrotu w Polsce. Pomyśl logicznie, czy gdyby te leki były dostępne w kraju, musiałybyśmy sobie je sprowadzać aż z Indii ?
> Obawiam się, że ktoś Cię oszukał, wykorzystując Twoją podbramkową sytuację


Powiem tak to nie jest ważne gdzie ci i jak.dla mnie to może opierdolic kule ziemska ale w sobotę będę miała.  Mam pop4ostu możliwości i ogarnęłam temat. Zadałem jedno pytanie czy to mi uratuje dupe?

Czy wypiepszam do soboty Arthrotec na potęgę bo mam tego w cholerne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam sie z poprzedniczka w naszych szpitalach nie stosują tych leków a jesli juz to z każdej tabletki 
sa rozliczani wiec nie wierz ze to z tego źrodła ,a swoja druga skoro to 13tc no to nieprawdę współczuje 
nie masz czasu dziewczyno dzisiaj i to natychmiast

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny napiszecie prosze jak dlugo  sie oczyszczac mozna po art. jestem od niedzieli juz p
o i nadal krwawię całkiem sporo i brzuch boli tez czasami jeszcze.
 jutro mam wizyte u lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomozcie mi prosze jak zazyc art zeby poszlo wszystko ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem tak to nie jest ważne gdzie ci i jak.dla mnie to może opierdolic kule ziemska ale w sobotę będę miała.  Mam pop4ostu możliwości i ogarnęłam temat. Zadałem jedno pytanie czy to mi uratuje dupe?
> 
> Czy wypiepszam do soboty Arthrotec na potęgę bo mam tego w cholerne.


Przekleństwa nie sprawią, że "zestaw" nagle stanie się oryginalny. Przykro mi, ale jedyne co jest używane w polskich szpitalach, to Arthrotec  i cytotec, który Ci nie pomógł. Mifepristone jest dostępne WYŁACZNIE od womenek. Radziła bym raczej rozglądać się za możliwością zostawienia dziecka w szpitalu, lub adopcji ze wskazaniem. Może ta cała netporadnia Ci pomoże, w końcu po coś tutaj siedzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi prosze jak zarPoprozarzyc a... zeby bylo wszystko ok!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny napiszecie prosze jak dlugo  sie oczyszczac mozna po art. jestem od niedzieli juz p
> o i nadal krwawię całkiem sporo i brzuch boli tez czasami jeszcze.
>  jutro mam wizyte u lekarza


różnie, możesz krwawić od tygodnia do trzech

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomozcie mi prosze jak mam  a... zarzyc aby wszystko ok!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomozcie mi prosze jak mam  a... zarzyc aby wszystko ok!


Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod jezyk, wypluć rdzenie, reszte połknąć, co trzy godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148768]Przekleństwa nie sprawią, że "zestaw" nagle stanie się oryginalny. Przykro mi, ale jedyne co jest używane w polskich szpitalach, to Arthrotec  i cytotec, który Ci nie pomógł. Mifepristone jest dostępne WYŁACZNIE od womenek. Radziła bym raczej rozglądać się za możliwością zostawienia dziecka w szpitalu, lub adopcji ze wskazaniem. Może ta cała netporadnia Ci pomoże, w końcu po coś tutaj siedzą.[/Q
Z góry przepraszam za słownictwo.
Mam dostęp do Mifepristone.Mam pytanie kiedy jest ostatni dzwonek? Czy w sobotę mogę zacząć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148773]


> Przekleństwa nie sprawią, że "zestaw" nagle stanie się oryginalny. Przykro mi, ale jedyne co jest używane w polskich szpitalach, to Arthrotec  i cytotec, który Ci nie pomógł. Mifepristone jest dostępne WYŁACZNIE od womenek. Radziła bym raczej rozglądać się za możliwością zostawienia dziecka w szpitalu, lub adopcji ze wskazaniem. Może ta cała netporadnia Ci pomoże, w końcu po coś tutaj siedzą.[/Q
> Z góry przepraszam za słownictwo.
> Mam dostęp do Mifepristone.Mam pytanie kiedy jest ostatni dzwonek? Czy w sobotę mogę zacząć?


podam Ci to dawkowanie, choć wiem, że Mifepristone nie masz:

połykasz mifeporstone, odczekujesz 36h, potem przyjmujesz misoprostol w schemacie 4-2-2 co trzy godziny. 

Gdyby udało się poronić, przygotuj się na to, że płód będzie całkowicie wykształcony, i będzie też dość duże łożysko. Możesz mieć silne bóle, szczególnie jeśli jeszcze nie rodziłaś. Najpierw odejdą wody płodowe. Bądź przygotowana na to, ze możesz wymagać nagle transportu do szpitala, miej pod ręką telefon, lub zaufaną osobę obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;148774]


> podam Ci to dawkowanie, choć wiem, że Mifepristone nie masz:
> 
> połykasz mifeporstone, odczekujesz 36h, potem przyjmujesz misoprostol w schemacie 4-2-2 co trzy godziny. 
> 
> Gdyby udało się poronić, przygotuj się na to, że płód będzie całkowicie wykształcony, i będzie też dość duże łożysko. Możesz mieć silne bóle, szczególnie jeśli jeszcze nie rodziłaś. Najpierw odejdą wody płodowe. Bądź przygotowana na to, ze możesz wymagać nagle transportu do szpitala, miej pod ręką telefon, lub zaufaną osobę obok.


Dziękuję i jeszcze raz przepraszam. 
Dziwi mnie to ze ja do dzisiaj mam normalny okres po dawkach z 7 grudnia. Moim zdaniem widziałam nawet kawałek czegoś jak coś wyleciało. 
Mam nadzieję że się uda.
To trzecia próba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane dziewczyny czy mogłabym was prosić o zdjęcia na Iława jak wyglada zestaw z WOW.  Będę miała porównanie czy mnie w konia nie zrobią.  Bardzo proszę! fokusfokusik@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
uma12@wp.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem tak to nie jest ważne gdzie ci i jak.dla mnie to może opierdolic kule ziemska ale w sobotę będę miała.  Mam pop4ostu możliwości i ogarnęłam temat. Zadałem jedno pytanie czy to mi uratuje dupe?
> 
> Czy wypiepszam do soboty Arthrotec na potęgę bo mam tego w cholerne.


Ale ty naiwna jestes...brak slow. Najesz sie arthrotecu to spedzisz święta w szpitalu ;/ opamietaj sie.ile ty masz lat 15? Bo tak gowniarskiego podejacia dawno nie widzialam. Widzisz ze ktos cie w ciula robi ? Nie dostaniesz oryginalnego miso.! Umiesz czytac ? W polace jest tylko cytotec i arthrotec dotrze to do ciebie ? Jestes tak zapatrzona we wlasne zdanie ze logiczne argumenty innych osob do ciebie nie docieraja... Najesz sie tabl cholera wie jakich i w efekcie urodzisz dziecko okaleczone albo niepelnosprawne... Brak mi slow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochane dziewczyny czy mogłabym was prosić o zdjęcia na Iława jak wyglada zestaw z WOW.  Będę miała porównanie czy mnie w konia nie zrobią.  Bardzo proszę! fokusfokusik@gmail.com


Od kogo chcesz kupic ? Za ile jaka wysylka? Pokaz zdjecie.ocenimy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150zl.sprzedam.
marlena.biegun30@interia.p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochane dziewczyny czy mogłabym was prosić o zdjęcia na Iława jak wyglada zestaw z WOW.  Będę miała porównanie czy mnie w konia nie zrobią.  Bardzo proszę! fokusfokusik@gmail.com


zdjęcia zestawu możesz znaleźć w innych wątkach na tym forum, czasem handlarze sprzedają z dwukrotnym przebiciem ceny. To niebieskie pudełeczko z napisem akare, w nim dwa blistry, na jednym Mifepristone i cztery Misoprostole, na drugim kolejne cztery miso.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam powiedzcie mi jak mam zazyc arth.... zeby wyło wszystko ok jsetsm sama w domu i sie troche boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam powiedzcie mi jak mam zazyc arth.... zeby wyło wszystko ok jsetsm sama w domu i sie troche boje


Kilka postów wyżej masz dawkowanie Arthroteku, to tak trudno przeczytać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam powiedzcie mi jak mam zazyc arth.... zeby wyło wszystko ok jsetsm sama w domu i sie troche boje


Postaraj sie zeby jednak był ktoś z Toba w domu nigdy niewidomo jak zadziała na Ciebie lek.Wiem co czujesz ...trzymam kciuki a jak chcesz pogadac służę pomocą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki za zrozumienie a zazywałas jut to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomozcie mi prosze jestem na skraju wyczerpania zostalam z tym sama  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomozcie mi prosze jestem na skraju wyczerpania zostalam z tym sama


Jak można Ci pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co mam zrobic bo wczoraj kupilam w aptece arthrotec i nie wiem czt to ten o ktorym caly czs piszecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zebym sobie tym krzywdy nie zrobila :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zebym sobie tym krzywdy nie zrobila


Arthrotek to Arthrotek, jeśli kupiłaś w aptece to pewnie oryginalny. Dawkowanie masz wyżej, dobrze przed aborcja poczytać trochę na ten temat żeby wiedzieć czego się spodziewać. Strony o aborcji farmakologicznej : womenonweb.org, womenhelp.org, womenonwaves.org i polskie forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy ty to robilas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytałam ze to  sie  bieze 4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 godziny i pol godziny sie trzyma pod jezykiem i  trzy razy tak samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czytałam ze to  sie  bieze 4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 godziny i pol godziny sie trzyma pod jezykiem i  trzy razy tak samo


No to dobrze czytałaś. I pamiętaj o wypluciu rdzeni. Ja swoją aborcję robiłam zestawem z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak sie nie wypluje tej rdzeni to co ? to sie nie rozpuszcza pod jezykiem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak sie nie wypluje tej rdzeni to co ? to sie nie rozpuszcza pod jezykiem ?


Rdzeń to silny środek przeciwbólowy, diclofenac, nie mogłabys go przyjąć w takiej ilości bo mógłby ci zaszkodzić, dlatego się go wypluwa.Ważne jest to co w otoczce, czyli misoprostol, on powoduje skurcze macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale arth.lepiej uzyc pod jezyk i tez dopochwowo by lepiej bylo
o pytam bo jestem juz po jednej nie udanej probie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a w ktorym tygodniu to zrobilas? i po tym trzeba isc do lekarza? jak tak to po jakim czasie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jestem okolo 3 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale arth.lepiej uzyc pod jezyk i tez dopochwowo by lepiej bylo
> o pytam bo jestem juz po jednej nie udanej probie


Droga podania nie ma znaczenia. Działa tak samo, po prostu ma 60-70% skuteczności, dlatego nie zawsze się udaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrze to rozumie ze to co zostanie po 30 minutach pod jezykiem to mam wypluc tak? wole sie zobrze poimformowac niz zebym zrobila cos zle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem okolo 3 tyg


Ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki. Kiedy była Twoja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobrze to rozumie ze to co zostanie po 30 minutach pod jezykiem to mam wypluc tak? wole sie zobrze poimformowac niz zebym zrobila cos zle


Nie to co zostanie, tylko same rdzenie masz wypluć. To są takie twarde kuleczki. Możesz też rozlupac tabletki przed wzięciem i wyjąć te środki i je wywalić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja skonczyla sie 16 listopada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja dzisiaj jedna rozpuscilam w wodzie i zostala cos twardego ale po jakims czasie sie rozpuscilo w wodzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a skad mam wiedziec ze to jest rdzen zeby go wypluc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a skad mam wiedziec ze to jest rdzen zeby go wypluc


Czytaj to co piszę, to zrozumiesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak tabletki sie szybiej rozpuszcza niz 30 min to co mam robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak tabletki sie szybiej rozpuszcza niz 30 min to co mam robic?


Trzymać tą papkę w miarę możliwości do tych 30 minut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak mi sie ten rdzen rozpusci to co boje sie naprawde

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak mi sie ten rdzen rozpusci to co boje sie naprawde


To umrzesz. Jezu dziewczyno ogarnij się trochę. Rdzeń się nie rozpuszcza. To jest twarda tableteczka w środku która pali w język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki zajebista jestas naprawde

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty wiesz o co chodzi bo to juz robilas a ja jeszcze nie to trzeba zrozumiec innych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty wiesz o co chodzi bo to juz robilas a ja jeszcze nie to trzeba zrozumiec innych


To przejrzyj którykolwiek z tych linków który Ci wrzuciłam. Znajdziesz tam WSZYSTKIE informacje. O ile potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem. Bo jak na razie to pytasz w kółko o to samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

teraz wzielam tabletke i ja na pol rozwalilam i w srodku jest taka mała tableteczka i to jest ten rdzen?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jest ktos kto moze mi pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzieki za zrozumienie a zazywałas jut to?


Tak jestem 2tygosnie juz po..tez sie strasznie bałam ale odważyłam sie ,co prawda musiałam miec zabieg bo macica
sama sie nie oczyściła ale mam to juz za sobą .Uda Ci sie,więcej wiary ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mozesz mi powiedziec co zazywałac art....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jestem 2tygosnie juz po..tez sie strasznie bałam ale odważyłam sie ,co prawda musiałam miec zabieg bo macica
> sama sie nie oczyściła ale mam to juz za sobą .Uda Ci sie,więcej wiary ...


a powiedz mi jakich tabletek zazyłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie jeżeli lekarz stwierdził że kosmówka  ma cechy* odklejania sie na ścianie głównej to czy zestaw mi ułatwi  sprawę??? Tydz. 14?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie jeżeli lekarz stwierdził że kosmówka  ma cechy* odklejania sie na ścianie głównej to czy zestaw mi ułatwi  sprawę??? Tydz. 14?




bralas juz cos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powiedzcie mi prosze czy jak wyciagne rdzen z tabletek i pozniej je wezme bez rdzenia to czy beda działac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powiedzcie mi prosze czy jak wyciagne rdzen z tabletek i pozniej je wezme bez rdzenia to czy beda działac?


Tak i to najlepsze rozwiązanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie jeżeli lekarz stwierdził że kosmówka  ma cechy* odklejania sie na ścianie głównej to czy zestaw mi ułatwi  sprawę??? Tydz. 14?


Zestaw usunął by nawet zdrową ciążę, pod warunkiem, że byłby oryginalny, a nie ze "szpitala w zachodniopomorskim"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powiedzcie mi jeszcze czy ta malenka tabletka w srodku to jest rdzen?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakiej dawce powinny byc jakies oznaki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw usunął by nawet zdrową ciążę, pod warunkiem, że byłby oryginalny, a nie ze "szpitala w zachodniopomorskim"


Powiem tak pracuje w służbie zdrowie po drugie nie jestem bladynka i wiem co i jak wygląda.  Po trzecie jestem matka 13 letniego dziecka po czwarte zbieram info różne aby nie dać ciała. Jedno pytanie a widzę że rozwijanie na na temat. To czy szpital czy czy kościół nie wieczne przez co widzę męczy Cie temat skąd można tak łatwo zdobyć z Anglii tabletki. Nigdy nie słyszałaś chyba o czarnym rynku przez szpitale tam większe walki się robi z RU-486 że tobie się w głowie nie mieści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a powiedz mi jakich tabletek zazyłas?


Brałam Arthrorec zamawiałam z ogłoszenia ale szczerze nie polecam tej pani ,po 
otrzymaniu przesyłki kontakt praktycznie minimalny nie pomogła nic także nie polecam ale wiem ze tutaj gdzieś 
ogłasza sie Wiktoria nie zamówiłam od niej ale w rozmowie bardzo sumpatyczna moze ona Ci pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam Arthrorec zamawiałam z ogłoszenia ale szczerze nie polecam tej pani ,po 
> otrzymaniu przesyłki kontakt praktycznie minimalny nie pomogła nic także nie polecam ale wiem ze tutaj gdzieś 
> ogłasza sie Wiktoria nie zamówiłam od niej ale w rozmowie bardzo sumpatyczna moze ona Ci pomoze


a masz namiary do pani Wiktori

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem tak pracuje w służbie zdrowie po drugie nie jestem bladynka i wiem co i jak wygląda.  Po trzecie jestem matka 13 letniego dziecka po czwarte zbieram info różne aby nie dać ciała. Jedno pytanie a widzę że rozwijanie na na temat. To czy szpital czy czy kościół nie wieczne przez co widzę męczy Cie temat skąd można tak łatwo zdobyć z Anglii tabletki. Nigdy nie słyszałaś chyba o czarnym rynku przez szpitale tam większe walki się robi z RU-486 że tobie się w głowie nie mieści.


No to jak jesteś taka pewna tego swojego RU, to po co te pytania. Oryginalny lek pomoże i już.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a masz namiary do pani Wiktori


575 823 497 spróbuj moze akurat Ci pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 575 823 497 spróbuj moze akurat Ci pomoze


dziekuje bardzo bede zwonic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam do kontaktu . ale nie odbieram zastrzeżonego numeru. Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzwonilam do pani wiktori ale nie odbiera czy to jest prawdziwy numer?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje bardzo bede zwonic



Postaram sie pomoc ale prosze o kontakt z normalnego numeru.nie odbieram zastrzeżonego.  
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzwonilam do pani wiktori ale nie odbiera czy to jest prawdziwy numer?


Nie odbieram bo dzwoni pani z zastrzeżonego ( ukrytego) numeru.
Prosze o ponowny kontakt . Wiktoria. 
Tel. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Postaram sie pomoc ale prosze o kontakt z normalnego numeru.nie odbieram zastrzeżonego.  
> Wiktoria.


Wtam mam pytanie pani Wikorio na temat arth
Rotecu jak mam go zazyc zeby poszlo wszystko ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wtam mam pytanie pani Wikorio na temat arth
> Rotecu jak mam go zazyc zeby poszlo wszystko ok?


Prosze zadzwonić.  Pomoge wytlumacze. Czekam na tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 
Czysty misopristol matki Pfizer 
Data ważności do 2018
Wysyłam Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

729.264.911 proszę o SMS tabletki oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli…
> - nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
> - jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
> - chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
> - chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę
> 
> … i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
> Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
> k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
> ...


   Weźcie Wy się nie kompromitujcie.

----------


## Karolina :)

> jest ktos kto moze mi pomoc


Hej!
W czym Ci pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> W czym Ci pomóc?


   W usunięciu ciąży a w czym? Co pomożesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bralas juz cos?


Tak Art
 30 listopada i 7 grudnia do dziś krwawienie z dołu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak Art
>  30 listopada i 7 grudnia do dziś krwawienie z dołu.


   To czemu nie pójdziesz do lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie dziala arth?

----------


## Karolina :)

> W usunięciu ciąży a w czym? Co pomożesz?


A który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień?


  A co to ma za znaczenie? I pewnie zaraz zapytasz czy komuś mówiłam o dziecku....

----------


## Karolina :)

> A co to ma za znaczenie? I pewnie zaraz zapytasz czy komuś mówiłam o dziecku....


Ma znaczenie,bo w początkach ciąży hormony szaleją i kobieta ma bardzo duże emocjonalne wahania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma znaczenie,bo w początkach ciąży hormony szaleją i kobieta ma bardzo duże emocjonalne wahania.


   I co w związku z tym? Nie rozumiem...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co w związku z tym? Nie rozumiem...


Karolinie się po prostu wydaje, że nasze decyzje o aborcji są wynikiem histerii  :Wink:

----------


## Karolina :)

> I co w związku z tym? Nie rozumiem...


No że raz się bardzo cieszy,a zaraz ma jakieś obawy i lęki itd. Ma bardzo skrajne emocje i nie jest to żadna histeria  :Smile:  Tak na nas wpływają hormony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No że raz się bardzo cieszy,a zaraz ma jakieś obawy i lęki itd. Ma bardzo skrajne emocje i nie jest to żadna histeria  Tak na nas wpływają hormony.


A skąd ty możesz wiedzieć, skoro nigdy nie byłaś w niechcianej ciąży ? Ja po zobaczeniu dwóch kresek na teście ani razu się nie ucieszyłam, wszystkie moje myśli i czyny były skupione na tym, aby tej ciąży się jak najszybciej pozbyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy któraś z was zamawiała zestaw z WoW? Mieszkam w mieście do którego moze byc problem z dostawa tabletek, jak to wyglada w takiej sytuacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy któraś z was zamawiała zestaw z WoW? Mieszkam w mieście do którego moze byc problem z dostawa tabletek, jak to wyglada w takiej sytuacji?


jesli chodzi o WOW, to w takim przypadku trzeba zamówić do bezpiecznego województwa na poste restante i pojechać po nią. Możesz też zamówić z WHW, one mają możliwość wysłać do każdego województwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jesli chodzi o WOW, to w takim przypadku trzeba zamówić do bezpiecznego województwa na poste restante i pojechać po nią. Możesz też zamówić z WHW, one mają możliwość wysłać do każdego województwa




Dziękuje bardzo.

----------


## w niepewności

Witam, dziś około godziny 17:30 przyjęłam pierwszą dawkę leku, instruowałam się stroną wome on waves, lek dziś rano dostałam na recepte w aptece, po 4h od zażycia 1 dawki zaczęłam krwawić ze skrzepami, no i pomijam takie efekty uboczne jak dreszcze, biegunka oraz ból w dolnych partiach brzucha. Pierwszy raz mam do czynienia z poronieniem, ale skoro wystąpiło krwawienie ze skrzepami to raczej prawidłowo działa. Chciałabym aby wypowiedziała się w tym temacie osobą która już to przeszła, więc posiada owe doświadczenie. Z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, dziś około godziny 17:30 przyjęłam pierwszą dawkę leku, instruowałam się stroną wome on waves, lek dziś rano dostałam na recepte w aptece, po 4h od zażycia 1 dawki zaczęłam krwawić ze skrzepami, no i pomijam takie efekty uboczne jak dreszcze, biegunka oraz ból w dolnych partiach brzucha. Pierwszy raz mam do czynienia z poronieniem, ale skoro wystąpiło krwawienie ze skrzepami to raczej prawidłowo działa. Chciałabym aby wypowiedziała się w tym temacie osobą która już to przeszła, więc posiada owe doświadczenie. Z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam


Który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki? Wzięłas wszystkie trzy dawki ? krwawisz cały czas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki? Wzięłas wszystkie trzy dawki ? krwawisz cały czas?


ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 30 paź, po 2 dawce zwymiotowałam chciałam poprzestać i na następny dzień spróbować, ale zaczęło się krwawienie więc się zmusiłam do zażycia, normalnie ją przyjęłam za chwilkę ostatnią dawkę wezmę. Tak krwawię cały czas skrzepy wylatują

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 30 paź, po 2 dawce zwymiotowałam chciałam poprzestać i na następny dzień spróbować, ale zaczęło się krwawienie więc się zmusiłam do zażycia, normalnie ją przyjęłam za chwilkę ostatnią dawkę wezmę. Tak krwawię cały czas skrzepy wylatują


Wygląda to dobrze, ale oczywiście potwierdź badaniami, czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No że raz się bardzo cieszy,a zaraz ma jakieś obawy i lęki itd. Ma bardzo skrajne emocje i nie jest to żadna histeria  Tak na nas wpływają hormony.


   A kto Ci powiedział,że ja się chociaż przez moment cieszyłam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tel.781278014!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dzisiaj kupiłam arthrotec forte w aptece za 24 zł na receptę na kręgosłup

----------


## W niepewności

> Wygląda to dobrze, ale oczywiście potwierdź badaniami, czy się udało.


Dziękuje za odpowiedz, orientujesz sie moze po jakim czasie wybrać sie na wizyte u ginekologa? Ciekawr ile czasu bede jeszcze krwawic..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje za odpowiedz, orientujesz sie moze po jakim czasie wybrać sie na wizyte u ginekologa? Ciekawr ile czasu bede jeszcze krwawic..


Nie ja odpowiadałam, ale po 2-3 tygodniach możesz iść do lekarza jak krwawienie się uspokoi. Wtedy nie będzie bałaganu w macicy i ginekolog zobaczy czy wszystko ok

----------


## w niepewności

> Nie ja odpowiadałam, ale po 2-3 tygodniach możesz iść do lekarza jak krwawienie się uspokoi. Wtedy nie będzie bałaganu w macicy i ginekolog zobaczy czy wszystko ok


Oki super, dziękuje. Ty też należysz do jednych z tych osób które stosowały ten lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje za odpowiedz, orientujesz sie moze po jakim czasie wybrać sie na wizyte u ginekologa? Ciekawr ile czasu bede jeszcze krwawic..


A ja odpowiem, że do lekarza jak najszybciej. Ginekologowi niestraszne krwawienie, a trzeba sprawdzić czy się udalo, żeby za miesiąc nie obudzić się w trzecim miesiącu ciąży.

----------


## orzeszek

kupie arthotec 20 tabletek zapakowane w orginalnym opakowaniu I z możliwością sprawdzenia przy odbiorze przesyłki.pisać na myla. orzeszek8@Onet. pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, 12 tabletek 200 zł. tel 536-518-711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bralas juz cos?


Tak dwa podejścia Art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja odpowiem, że do lekarza jak najszybciej. Ginekologowi niestraszne krwawienie, a trzeba sprawdzić czy się udalo, żeby za miesiąc nie obudzić się w trzecim miesiącu ciąży.


Według mnie to już lepiej zrobić betę, ale co kto woli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oki super, dziękuje. Ty też należysz do jednych z tych osób które stosowały ten lek?


Tak i kilka dni po zrobiłam betę, która pokazała że się udało (tuż przed wynik było wiele wyższy). Po 2 tygodniach u lekarza nie było śladu ciąży

----------


## w niepewności

> Tak i kilka dni po zrobiłam betę, która pokazała że się udało (tuż przed wynik było wiele wyższy). Po 2 tygodniach u lekarza nie było śladu ciąży


Ja niestety tylko normalne testy wykonywałam, wiec teraz beta za dużo mi nie da bo nie wiem ile wtedy wynik wynosił, no nic to poczekam 2 tyg i wybiorę się do ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja niestety tylko normalne testy wykonywałam, wiec teraz beta za dużo mi nie da bo nie wiem ile wtedy wynik wynosił, no nic to poczekam 2 tyg i wybiorę się do ginekologa.


To zrób dwie bety w odstępie dwóch, trzech dni. Jeśli spada-ciąża przerwana, jeśli rośnie -rozwija się dalej.

----------


## w niepewności

> To zrób dwie bety w odstępie dwóch, trzech dni. Jeśli spada-ciąża przerwana, jeśli rośnie -rozwija się dalej.


Dobry pomysł dzięki  :Smile: , a mogę prosić do Ciebie jakiś kontakt? gg np jeśli posiadasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobry pomysł dzięki , a mogę prosić do Ciebie jakiś kontakt? gg np jeśli posiadasz.


Nie, niestety, nie mam takich rzeczy. Odpisuje tu na forum, zawsze też można mnie znaleźć na forum maszwybor.net

----------


## w niepewności

> Nie, niestety, nie mam takich rzeczy. Odpisuje tu na forum, zawsze też można mnie znaleźć na forum maszwybor.net


Co do tej bety, wykonanie jej jest tylko sposobem krwi czy na mocz też jest możliwość?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co do tej bety, wykonanie jej jest tylko sposobem krwi czy na mocz też jest możliwość?


Tylko z krwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam 2 opakowania arthrotec i nic tzn.ze nie podzialal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tel.781278014.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam 2 opakowania arthrotec i nic tzn.ze nie podzialal?


No niestety. Jeśli nie ma krwawienia, to nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No niestety. Jeśli nie ma krwawienia, to nie.


Krwawienie było lekkie i żółta galaretka żadnych skrzepow i mocnego krwawienia,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie było lekkie i żółta galaretka żadnych skrzepow i mocnego krwawienia,


Idź jak najszybciej do ginekologa aby dowiedzieć się co i jak, jak sie nie udało a nadal jestes pewna decyzji to mozesz zawsze spróbować ponownie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile ma sie krwawic po zazyciu art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dwa bo ja troche krwawilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na stronie women on waves jest napisane ze krwawienie po 4 h badz pozniej moze sie rozpoczac a trwa od 1 do 4 tygodni zalezy wszystko od dlugosci ciazy oraz twojego organizmu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzien dwa bo ja troche krwawilam


Co najmniej kilka dni z intensywnością większą lub podobną do twoich okresów. No i jakieś skrzepy, tkanki też raczej powinny być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi w piatek zastosowalam art mialam skurcze biegunke krwawilam wylecialy mi 3 razy skrzepy chwile poplamilam i dzisiaj juz nie plamie z tym ze miesiaczke mialam zawsze skromna!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy ktoś ostatnio dostał zestaw z wow ? Ile to się teraz na niego  czeka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi w piatek zastosowalam art mialam skurcze biegunke krwawilam wylecialy mi 3 razy skrzepy chwile poplamilam i dzisiaj juz nie plamie z tym ze miesiaczke mialam zawsze skromna!


trzeba się zbadać i sprawdzić, nie zgadniemy co w tobie siedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy ktoś ostatnio dostał zestaw z wow ? Ile to się teraz na niego  czeka ?


Zestawy idą w tej chwili od dwóch do trzech tygodni, ze względu na święta. Dziewczyny, które je dostały można na bieżąco spotkać na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

15tego wzielam arth dopochwowo i udalo sie teraz krwawie tak jak przy miesiaczce czasem boli mnie brzuch jeszcze .. ale chcialam zapytac o cos calkiem innego ... o piersi .. wiadomo ze w ciazy mi nabrzmialy i wogole ale dzis to jakas masakra jest tak mnie bola ze nie moge dotknac zamiast malec to jeszcze nabrzmialy i sa strasznie twarde

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A który to był tydzień od daty ostatniej miesiączki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to był tydzień od daty ostatniej miesiączki ?


12tc .. ale pol roku temu poronilam tez w 12tc ale takich piersi nie mialam .. dlatego pytam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W przypadku poronienia w tak wysokiej ciąży może pojawić się laktacja. Nie wyciskaj, nie masuj, to minie. Możesz pić szałwię na zatrzymanie mleka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W przypadku poronienia w tak wysokiej ciąży może pojawić się laktacja. Nie wyciskaj, nie masuj, to minie. Możesz pić szałwię na zatrzymanie mleka.


Dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i jeszcze chłodne okłady są dobre, np z potłuczonych tłuczkiem liści kapusty schłodzonych w lodówce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zrobilam druga w zyciu aborcje arthrotecem jakoś 9-13 wrzesnia. udalo sie za 2 razem. 16 pazdziernika dostalam malego krwawienia jakby plamienia. 16  listopada to samo. czuje sie ospala i mam lekki bol lewego jajnika. nie dostalam teraz ani okresu ani plamienia. czy to mozliwe ze 3 raz jestem w ciazy... praktycznie miesiac po miesiacu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrobilam druga w zyciu aborcje arthrotecem jakoś 9-13 wrzesnia. udalo sie za 2 razem. 16 pazdziernika dostalam malego krwawienia jakby plamienia. 16  listopada to samo. czuje sie ospala i mam lekki bol lewego jajnika. nie dostalam teraz ani okresu ani plamienia. czy to mozliwe ze 3 raz jestem w ciazy... praktycznie miesiac po miesiacu?


Oczywiście że możliwe. Zrób test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrobilam druga w zyciu aborcje arthrotecem jakoś 9-13 wrzesnia. udalo sie za 2 razem. 16 pazdziernika dostalam malego krwawienia jakby plamienia. 16  listopada to samo. czuje sie ospala i mam lekki bol lewego jajnika. nie dostalam teraz ani okresu ani plamienia. czy to mozliwe ze 3 raz jestem w ciazy... praktycznie miesiac po miesiacu?


Oczywiście że jest taka możliwość. Normalny cykl wraca od razu. Owulacja może się pojawić nawet 10 dni po poronieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w piątek wykonałam test beta hcg, wyszło 0,1 czyli nie jestem w ciąży teoretycznie,praktycznie dalej nie dostałam miesiączki, zauważyłam tez wyciek mleka z obu piersi, w czwartek mam umówionego ginekologa ale czy beta hcg moze sie mylić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotek forte i arthrotek zwykla lek przepisany od lekarz stosuje go na stawy odsprzedam forte 10 tabletek 159zl. lub zwykly 10szt. 149zl. odbior osobisty lub za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia.Pozdrawiam 603551621.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w piątek wykonałam test beta hcg, wyszło 0,1 czyli nie jestem w ciąży teoretycznie,praktycznie dalej nie dostałam miesiączki, zauważyłam tez wyciek mleka z obu piersi, w czwartek mam umówionego ginekologa ale czy beta hcg moze sie mylić?


Nie, beta się nie myli. Nie wkręcaj sobie czegoś na co nie ma szans... 

Jak duże masz opóźnienie? Wyciek mleka pojawiłby się znacznie później niż po kilku dniach od planowego terminu miesiączki. Jest dużo innych przyczyn opóźnienia niż ciąża, normalne są wahania około tygodniowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, beta się nie myli. Nie wkręcaj sobie czegoś na co nie ma szans... 
> 
> Jak duże masz opóźnienie? Wyciek mleka pojawiłby się znacznie później niż po kilku dniach od planowego terminu miesiączki. Jest dużo innych przyczyn opóźnienia niż ciąża, normalne są wahania około tygodniowe




Już 2 tydzień sie spóźnia, wcześniej sie tym nie martwiłam ale ten wyciek z piersi mnie zmartwił i zrobiłam betę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już 2 tydzień sie spóźnia, wcześniej sie tym nie martwiłam ale ten wyciek z piersi mnie zmartwił i zrobiłam betę.


to mogą być problemy z prolaktyną - hiperprolaktynemia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to mogą być problemy z prolaktyną - hiperprolaktynemia


Dziękuje, w takim razie na wszelki wypadek jutro zrobię testy na to, będę miała już spokój moze i pewność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda ciąża to duże zmiany hormonalne w organizmie kobiety, dokonanie  aborcji nie pociąga za sobą ustabilizowania hormonów, ale pozostawia w organizmie kobiety bałagan, który nie kończy się wraz z pojawieniem I miesiączką po aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu mozna dniach zrobic test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po ilu mozna dniach zrobic test


Test ciążowy może dawać fałszywy wynik nawet do 3-4 tygodni po poronieniu, nie ma sensu go robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Który lepszy forte czy zwykły jestem w około 10 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Który lepszy forte czy zwykły jestem w około 10 tc


Nie ma znaczenia. Jeden i drugi zawiera po 200 mcg misoprostolu. Różnią się tylko rdzeniem, a jego i tak się wyrzuca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec 12 tabletek do 120zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze dziewczyny ja rozumie ze jestescie zdesperowane i nie wiecie skad wziac tabletki ale nie wydawajcie okolo 200 zl za 12 czy tam 20 tabletek gdzie ja cale opakowanie zdobylam za 37 zł proszac o lek dla dziadka na stawy.. wpadnijcie do jakiejs apteki na uboczu i zapytajcie o ten lek, a jak nie to pewnie w waszym miescie jest jakis lekarz ktory wypisuje recepty i nie pyta na co i po co, nie ma sensu takiej ceny wydawac nie majac pewnosci ze je otrzymacie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze dziewczyny ja rozumie ze jestescie zdesperowane i nie wiecie skad wziac tabletki ale nie wydawajcie okolo 200 zl za 12 czy tam 20 tabletek gdzie ja cale opakowanie zdobylam za 37 zł proszac o lek dla dziadka na stawy.. wpadnijcie do jakiejs apteki na uboczu i zapytajcie o ten lek, a jak nie to pewnie w waszym miescie jest jakis lekarz ktory wypisuje recepty i nie pyta na co i po co, nie ma sensu takiej ceny wydawac nie majac pewnosci ze je otrzymacie..


Jakby to bylo takie proste koleżanko tokazda z nas by sobie zalatwila. Niestety tak nie jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150zl.sprzedam.oryginalnie zapakowany z ulotka . moge wyslac zdjecia z data twoim mailem imieniem.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakby to bylo takie proste koleżanko tokazda z nas by sobie zalatwila. Niestety tak nie jest


Wystarczy powiedzieć ze na kręgosłup albo że kogoś w rodzinie stawy bolą a przed wizytą poczytać o tym leku żeby wiedzieć co się ma mówić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS oczywiście wysyłka za pobraniem 570 099 075 lub lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wielu lekarzy dobrze wie, po co kobiety proszą o ten lek i naprawdę nie tak łatwo go zdobyć samodzielnie gdy nie ma się znajomości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestawy idą w tej chwili od dwóch do trzech tygodni, ze względu na święta. Dziewczyny, które je dostały można na bieżąco spotkać na maszwybor.net


Dzięki serdeczne. Naprawdę sporo przydatnych informacjii. A przy okazji dowiedziałam się że war-maz to woj zagrożone. Czy coś się zmieniło w tej kwestii czy dupa blada ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrobilam druga w zyciu aborcje arthrotecem jakoś 9-13 wrzesnia. udalo sie za 2 razem. 16 pazdziernika dostalam malego krwawienia jakby plamienia. 16  listopada to samo. czuje sie ospala i mam lekki bol lewego jajnika. nie dostalam teraz ani okresu ani plamienia. czy to mozliwe ze 3 raz jestem w ciazy... praktycznie miesiac po miesiacu?


czy to mozliwe ze jestem w 10 tygodniu ciazy a te male plamienia to nie byl okres? bo widze lekko powiekszony brzuch od okolo 2 tygodni..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy to mozliwe ze jestem w 10 tygodniu ciazy a te male plamienia to nie byl okres? bo widze lekko powiekszony brzuch od okolo 2 tygodni..


Nie obserwuj brzucha tylko zrób test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na razie nie mogę bo mieszkam na wsi, a w jedynej aptece w okolicy pracuje moja rodzina....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakby to bylo takie proste koleżanko tokazda z nas by sobie zalatwila. Niestety tak nie jest


Pewnie. Co mają mówić handlujący. Wiadomo, że trudno itp. itd., żeby sprzedawać tym co się dadzą nabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie. Co mają mówić handlujący. Wiadomo, że trudno itp. itd., żeby sprzedawać tym co się dadzą nabrać.


   No teraz to Cię chyba trochę poniosło. Co Ty myślisz, że żadna przed Tobą nie wpadła na pomysł,żeby spróbować w aptece "na dziadka"?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na razie nie mogę bo mieszkam na wsi, a w jedynej aptece w okolicy pracuje moja rodzina....


No tak, to lepiej czekać aż brzuch urośnie niż pojechać do byle jakiej innej apteki po test albo chociaż zamówić go przez internet...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

19 lat szczupła fajna blondynka tel 729.264.911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie mozna zrobic bete jezeli zazylam art w piatek a dzisiaj jest poniedzialek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 19 lat szczupła fajna blondynka tel 729.264.911


ty pojebana jestes tu nie lodziarnia co za idijotka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ty pojebana jestes tu nie lodziarnia co za idijotka


ani nie oferty dla dziwek

----------


## Nananapat

Potrzebuje tabletki .jestem w 4tyg niechcianej ciazy krakow najlepiej odbior osobisty Pati1460@poczta.fm 
Szukam sprawdzonego srodka z pewnego zrodla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje tabletki .jestem w 4tyg niechcianej ciazy krakow najlepiej odbior osobisty Pati1460@poczta.fm 
> Szukam sprawdzonego srodka z pewnego zrodla


Polecam kogos kogo mi tydzien temu polecono i kto mi pomogl. Pani wiktoria 575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po jakim czasie mozna zrobic bete jezeli zazylam art w piatek a dzisiaj jest poniedzialek


Nieważne kiedy, byle zrobić to dwukrotnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny Ratunku!! Wysłano do mnie przesyłkę z wow do woj War-Maz a okazało się że to woj zagrożone. Co mam robić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny Ratunku!! Wysłano do mnie przesyłkę z wow do woj War-Maz a okazało się że to woj zagrożone. Co mam robić ?


Czekać, może się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy mimo plamienia moge byc nadal w ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli to tylko plamienie to oczywiście że tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli to tylko plamienie to oczywiście że tak


to jest takie cos jakbym miala miesiaczke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znowu jestem w ciazy... 9 wrzesnia za drugim podejsciem udalo sie usunac ciaze.
16 pazdziernika mialam lekkie krwawienie. na jedna podpaske.. pozniej 16 listopada to samo. niecala jedna podpaska... czy to mozliwe ze to nie byl okres i zaszlam w ciaze juz wczesniej znowu? to istotne bo nie wiem, czy to juz jest 10 tydzien a najwczesniej dam radę zrobić to w sylwestra..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znowu jestem w ciazy... 9 wrzesnia za drugim podejsciem udalo sie usunac ciaze.
> 16 pazdziernika mialam lekkie krwawienie. na jedna podpaske.. pozniej 16 listopada to samo. niecala jedna podpaska... czy to mozliwe ze to nie byl okres i zaszlam w ciaze juz wczesniej znowu? to istotne bo nie wiem, czy to juz jest 10 tydzien a najwczesniej dam radę zrobić to w sylwestra..


Tak, możliwe. Test albo lekarz, nikt Ci tu nie wywróży czy jesteś w ciąży czy nie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jest takie cos jakbym miala miesiaczke


To plamienie czy miesiączka? Jeśli pojawiło się dużo krwi, skrzepów to o ciąży na 99% nie ma mowy, bo płód by nie dał rady pozostać na miejscu, a jeśli tylko plamienie to jak najbardziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znowu jestem w ciazy... 9 wrzesnia za drugim podejsciem udalo sie usunac ciaze.
> 16 pazdziernika mialam lekkie krwawienie. na jedna podpaske.. pozniej 16 listopada to samo. niecala jedna podpaska... czy to mozliwe ze to nie byl okres i zaszlam w ciaze juz wczesniej znowu? to istotne bo nie wiem, czy to juz jest 10 tydzien a najwczesniej dam radę zrobić to w sylwestra..


jaki mialas objawy po usunieciu bo ja zazylam art w piatek po poludniu miala biegunke skrzepy itp a dzisiaj leci ze mnie jak bym miala miesiaczke i nie wiem czy mi sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przed czulam sie mega ospała, bolal mnie brzuch i glowa. w trakcie brania MASAKRYCZNY BOL BRZUCHA od 1 do trzeciej dawki. po trzeciej poszlam do lazienki, wylecialo cos duzego. 5 minut pozniej ustapil bol brzucha, zostalo tylko krwawienie na dwa tygodnie... i brak jakichkolwiek objawow ciazy az do zeszlego tygodnia: mega ospalosc, powiekszony brzuch, bole glowy i mega kłucie w lewym jajniku.. no i brak okresu, brak czegokolwiek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To plamienie czy miesiączka? Jeśli pojawiło się dużo krwi, skrzepów to o ciąży na 99% nie ma mowy, bo płód by nie dał rady pozostać na miejscu, a jeśli tylko plamienie to jak najbardziej


Na ta chwile mam  okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na ta chwile mam  okres


Jest okres - nie ma ciąży. Myślałam że to oczywiste :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fajnie by bylo jakby tak bylo jam mi napisalas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przed czulam sie mega ospała, bolal mnie brzuch i glowa. w trakcie brania MASAKRYCZNY BOL BRZUCHA od 1 do trzeciej dawki. po trzeciej poszlam do lazienki, wylecialo cos duzego. 5 minut pozniej ustapil bol brzucha, zostalo tylko krwawienie na dwa tygodnie... i brak jakichkolwiek objawow ciazy az do zeszlego tygodnia: mega ospalosc, powiekszony brzuch, bole glowy i mega kłucie w lewym jajniku.. no i brak okresu, brak czegokolwiek...


Zrób betę, będziesz wiedziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest okres - nie ma ciąży. Myślałam że to oczywiste


Jeśli bylas w ciąży i po Arthroteku wystąpiło krwawienie podobne do okresu to mimo wszystko musisz sprawdzić to badaniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak zażyć skutecznie arthotec by się udało poronic ? proszę o poradę tylko te dziewczyny co brały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak zażyć skutecznie arthotec by się udało poronic ? proszę o poradę tylko te dziewczyny co brały


  Żadne dawkowanie nie da Ci 100 % pewności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żadne dawkowanie nie da Ci 100 % pewności.


a jak stosowac w takim razie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak stosowac w takim razie


4tabletki co 3 godziny i tak 3 razy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do ustnie czy do pochfy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam do ustnie z tym ze sie rdzen wypluwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co to jest pochfa  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%

Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach

Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi do 2 dni roboczych 

Proszę o SMS tabletki oddzwonię w przeciągu 10 minut tel 72.92.64.911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam atrhotec 20 tab. 300zl pisać 
orzeszek8@Onet. pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

orginalnym z apteki nie poruba z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 14 tc ktoś poratuje błagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 14 tc ktoś poratuje błagam


ale w czym Cię poratować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie zostanę skrytykowana, że pisze takie rzeczy na tym forum, ale czuje taka potrzeba, może któraś z was zastanowi sie i zmieni zdanie. Jakiś miesiąc temu wzięłam arthrotec, wszystko sie udało po ciąży ani śladu, czułam sie dobrze fizycznie i psychicznie, ale do czasu. Gdybym jeszcze raz znalazła sie w takiej sytuacji urodxilaby,, a już wam mowię dlaczego. Dopiero zaczęło do mnie dochodzić, że ZABIŁAM własne, bezbronne dziecko, wiem ze większość z was nie uważa ze to jest dziecko ja od początku wiedziałam, ze to jest dziecko, ale nie dopuszczałaby do siebie myśli ze mogłabym urodzić i uparcie starałam sie zdobyć art. Dzis tak siedzę i myśle, że to moje dzieciątko byłoby moim największym szczęściem, patrzyłabym jak  dorasta, czuła bicie jego serduszka. A teraz nawet nigdy sie nie dowiem jakiej płci by było, jaki miało kolor oczu, jakby wyglądało i kim byłoby jak dorośnie. Problemem jest to, że ja z nikim nie chciałam na tem temat rozmawiać, a gdyby ktos ze mną tak szczerze porozmawiał to może bym tego nie zrobiła. Zanim podejmiecie dziewczyny decyzje zastanówcie sie poważnie czy warto, bo ja wiem ze to są emocje i ogromny strach przed tym jakby to było jakbym urodziła i ciagle myśli ze nie mogę tego zrobic z wielu powodów, ale nie warto tego robić. Mam nadzieje, że przez mój wpis dobrze sie zastanowicie, bo jeszcze mientak dawno byłam jedna z was szukająca pomocy, wskazówek na tym forum. Życzę wam wesołych świat i wszystkiego dobrego !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie zostanę skrytykowana, że pisze takie rzeczy na tym forum, ale czuje taka potrzeba, może któraś z was zastanowi sie i zmieni zdanie. Jakiś miesiąc temu wzięłam arthrotec, wszystko sie udało po ciąży ani śladu, czułam sie dobrze fizycznie i psychicznie, ale do czasu. Gdybym jeszcze raz znalazła sie w takiej sytuacji urodxilaby,, a już wam mowię dlaczego. Dopiero zaczęło do mnie dochodzić, że ZABIŁAM własne, bezbronne dziecko, wiem ze większość z was nie uważa ze to jest dziecko ja od początku wiedziałam, ze to jest dziecko, ale nie dopuszczałaby do siebie myśli ze mogłabym urodzić i uparcie starałam sie zdobyć art. Dzis tak siedzę i myśle, że to moje dzieciątko byłoby moim największym szczęściem, patrzyłabym jak  dorasta, czuła bicie jego serduszka. A teraz nawet nigdy sie nie dowiem jakiej płci by było, jaki miało kolor oczu, jakby wyglądało i kim byłoby jak dorośnie. Problemem jest to, że ja z nikim nie chciałam na tem temat rozmawiać, a gdyby ktos ze mną tak szczerze porozmawiał to może bym tego nie zrobiła. Zanim podejmiecie dziewczyny decyzje zastanówcie sie poważnie czy warto, bo ja wiem ze to są emocje i ogromny strach przed tym jakby to było jakbym urodziła i ciagle myśli ze nie mogę tego zrobic z wielu powodów, ale nie warto tego robić. Mam nadzieje, że przez mój wpis dobrze sie zastanowicie, bo jeszcze mientak dawno byłam jedna z was szukająca pomocy, wskazówek na tym forum. Życzę wam wesołych świat i wszystkiego dobrego !


   To jest forum i każdy ma prawo napisać tu co chce. Ja z kolei jestem osobą, która nigdy w życiu nie usunęła by ciąży, mam jedno dziecko i bardzo bym chciała mieć drugie - niestety nic z tego nie wyjdzie, ale mimo to śledzę to forum i popieram kobiety, które walczą o prawo do legalnej aborcji. Ja bym nie usunęła i ja bym chciała mieć drugie dziecko, ale to jestem JA i nie mam pojęcia co bym zrobiła gdybym była na miejscu tych wszystkich kobiet.Poza tym nie żyjemy w średniowieczu ani w krajach muzułmańskich - kobieta musi mieć prawo do własnych wyborów i samodzoelnego podejmowania decyzji a jak one wpłyną na ich życie to już ich sprawa - to ich wyrzuty sumienia i to one za to odpowiedzą....Żyjemy w cywilizowanym kraju i dołóżmy wszelkich starań,żeby ten kraj taki się stał i taki był.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na bezczelną oszustkę!!!! Nie odbiera przesyłek!!! Dane które mi podała:
 Klaudia Tas
ul. Pierwiosnkowa 3-5/5
53-225 Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto mi pomoże 13 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy orentuje sie ktos ile czasu jeszcze bole podbrzusza beda mi towarzyszyly? W piatek wziełam art dzis juz czwartek a bol nadal jest jak przy okresie w pewnych momentach nawet gorszy, zastanawia mnie kiedy ustapi :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto mi pomoże 13 tydz


Mi pomogła ta pani 781278014. Mozesz powolac sie na monike. Bylam w 12tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy orentuje sie ktos ile czasu jeszcze bole podbrzusza beda mi towarzyszyly? W piatek wziełam art dzis juz czwartek a bol nadal jest jak przy okresie w pewnych momentach nawet gorszy, zastanawia mnie kiedy ustapi :/


Ból może trwać jeszcze jakiś czas... Zależy od tygodnia ciąży. Ja byłam w 5. i jeszcze po pierwszej miesiączce tej normalnej miałam bóle, nie bardzo silne ale dokuczliwe. Teraz kończy mi się druga (już ponad 2 miesiące po art) i dopiero nie czuję bólu tak naprawdę. Ale to też zależy od organizmu. Różnie może być. Ból jednak jest normalny, ponieważ macica wraca do "normalnych" rozmiarów, czyli kurczy się (u każdej osoby w innym tempie). Tak samo hormony muszą powolutku się uspokoić. Cierpliwości i ważne że się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do dziewczyny która chce usunąć w 12 tygodniu  zadzwoń 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ból może trwać jeszcze jakiś czas... Zależy od tygodnia ciąży. Ja byłam w 5. i jeszcze po pierwszej miesiączce tej normalnej miałam bóle, nie bardzo silne ale dokuczliwe. Teraz kończy mi się druga (już ponad 2 miesiące po art) i dopiero nie czuję bólu tak naprawdę. Ale to też zależy od organizmu. Różnie może być. Ból jednak jest normalny, ponieważ macica wraca do "normalnych" rozmiarów, czyli kurczy się (u każdej osoby w innym tempie). Tak samo hormony muszą powolutku się uspokoić. Cierpliwości i ważne że się udało


Powiedz mi skad wiedzialas ze juz jestes po wszystkim i ze ci sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zaczynam jutro. Bylam u osiedlowego lekarza ktory prywatnie przyjmuje. Receptę wypisal mi bez problemu za 10 zl  :Wink:  tabletki do odebrania jutro bo nie mieli na stanie.. trzymajcie kciuki aby sie udalo. To moja 3 ciąża,  facet odszedł a ja jestem pewna swojej decyzji i planów na przyszłość.  10 tydzien juz mija od ostatniej miesiączki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zaczynam jutro. Bylam u osiedlowego lekarza ktory prywatnie przyjmuje. Receptę wypisal mi bez problemu za 10 zl  tabletki do odebrania jutro bo nie mieli na stanie.. trzymajcie kciuki aby sie udalo. To moja 3 ciąża,  facet odszedł a ja jestem pewna swojej decyzji i planów na przyszłość.  10 tydzien juz mija od ostatniej miesiączki


To jest Twoje 3 usunięcie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi skad wiedzialas ze juz jestes po wszystkim i ze ci sie udalo?


Robiłam betę przed i robiłam betę kilka dni po - spadła znacznie. I byłam u lekarza po 2 tygodniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam betę przed i robiłam betę kilka dni po - spadła znacznie. I byłam u lekarza po 2 tygodniach


Ja robilam po art i mialam 410 za dwa dni bylo 145

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robilam po art i mialam 410 za dwa dni bylo 145


U mnie z wyższej spadła do jakoś 30-40. Ale odstęp czasowy miałam nieco większy

Ogólnie najważniejsze żeby spadło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie zostanę skrytykowana, że pisze takie rzeczy na tym forum, ale czuje taka potrzeba, może któraś z was zastanowi sie i zmieni zdanie. Jakiś miesiąc temu wzięłam arthrotec, wszystko sie udało po ciąży ani śladu, czułam sie dobrze fizycznie i psychicznie, ale do czasu. Gdybym jeszcze raz znalazła sie w takiej sytuacji urodxilaby,, a już wam mowię dlaczego. Dopiero zaczęło do mnie dochodzić, że ZABIŁAM własne, bezbronne dziecko, wiem ze większość z was nie uważa ze to jest dziecko ja od początku wiedziałam, ze to jest dziecko, ale nie dopuszczałaby do siebie myśli ze mogłabym urodzić i uparcie starałam sie zdobyć art. Dzis tak siedzę i myśle, że to moje dzieciątko byłoby moim największym szczęściem, patrzyłabym jak  dorasta, czuła bicie jego serduszka. A teraz nawet nigdy sie nie dowiem jakiej płci by było, jaki miało kolor oczu, jakby wyglądało i kim byłoby jak dorośnie. Problemem jest to, że ja z nikim nie chciałam na tem temat rozmawiać, a gdyby ktos ze mną tak szczerze porozmawiał to może bym tego nie zrobiła. Zanim podejmiecie dziewczyny decyzje zastanówcie sie poważnie czy warto, bo ja wiem ze to są emocje i ogromny strach przed tym jakby to było jakbym urodziła i ciagle myśli ze nie mogę tego zrobic z wielu powodów, ale nie warto tego robić. Mam nadzieje, że przez mój wpis dobrze sie zastanowicie, bo jeszcze mientak dawno byłam jedna z was szukająca pomocy, wskazówek na tym forum. Życzę wam wesołych świat i wszystkiego dobrego !


Dziękuję, że opisałaś swoje doświadczenie. Myślę, że Twój głos może pomóc wielu kobietom. Słyszę Twoją rozpacz i bardzo mi przykro, że nie trafiłaś na swojej drodze na nikogo, kto potrafiłby Cię wysłuchać i udzielić wsparcia w momencie rozeznawania...Jeśli teraz masz potrzebę, by rozmawiać o tym co czujesz, co przeżywasz. Jeśli chciałabyś dzielić z kimś swój ból - pisz do netporadni,w w w netporadnia pl, tam są osoby, które czekają na Twój telefon. 
A to mój email: annamarta@jaczyty.gmail.com. Jeśli będziesz miała taki trudny moment, że ciężko będzie przetrwać samej z własnymi myślami - jestem tu, po drugiej stronie. 
Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło!
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję, że opisałaś swoje doświadczenie. Myślę, że Twój głos może pomóc wielu kobietom. Słyszę Twoją rozpacz i bardzo mi przykro, że nie trafiłaś na swojej drodze na nikogo, kto potrafiłby Cię wysłuchać i udzielić wsparcia w momencie rozeznawania...Jeśli teraz masz potrzebę, by rozmawiać o tym co czujesz, co przeżywasz. Jeśli chciałabyś dzielić z kimś swój ból - pisz do netporadni,w w w netporadnia pl, tam są osoby, które czekają na Twój telefon. 
> A to mój email: annamarta@jaczyty.gmail.com. Jeśli będziesz miała taki trudny moment, że ciężko będzie przetrwać samej z własnymi myślami - jestem tu, po drugiej stronie. 
> Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło!
> Ania


   Zanim cokolwiek napiszesz, to zastanów się czy zaraz nie musisz iść spać,żeby na roraty się wyspać.

----------


## ppgosc

Witam jestem w 12 tyg po drugiej próbie art ciągle plamie i ciągle bóle z tyłu nic większego się nie dzieje nie wiem o myśleć?Czy próbować 3 raz proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 12 tyg po drugiej próbie art ciągle plamie i ciągle bóle z tyłu nic większego się nie dzieje nie wiem o myśleć?Czy próbować 3 raz proszę o pomoc


Potrzebujesz pomocy ? Odezwij sie . wiktoria - 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest Twoje 3 usunięcie?


Nie. Mam dwójkę dzieci.. próbuje pierwszy raz aborcję, mam nadzieję ze to pierwszy i ostatni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostało mi już jedno opakowanie arthrotecu  z 3 co ostatnio wstawiałem na forum. Posiadam też receptę na 2 kolejne ale wykupię jak będą osoby zainteresowane.Wszystkie informacje na telefon.możliwość wysyłki z sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbioru osobistego Warszawa i okolice.506604955

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam betę przed i robiłam betę kilka dni po - spadła znacznie. I byłam u lekarza po 2 tygodniach


Bylas 2 tyg po, powiedzialas ze poronilas samoistnie jakis okres temu pytal sie czemu tak pozno przyszlas do niego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kiedy zamawiałaś zestaw ? iw ktorym tyg byłaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi pomogła ta pani 781278014. Mozesz powolac sie na monike. Bylam w 12tyg.


kiedy zamawiałaś i w ktorym tyg byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam kogos kogo mi tydzien temu polecono i kto mi pomogl. Pani wiktoria 575 823 497.


hej. jak mozna wiedziec ile płaciłaś za zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 2 tyg ciazy. Potrzebuje osoby ktora sprzeda mi te tabletki na poronienie, moj nr 518852732 Magda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;149440]Jestem w 2 tyg ciazy. Potrzebuje osoby ktora sprzeda mi te tabletki na poronienie, moj nr 518852732 Magda[/QUOTE
Polecam pania wiktorie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 2 tyg ciazy. Potrzebuje osoby ktora sprzeda mi te tabletki na poronienie, moj nr 518852732 Magda


Polecam wiktorie :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy sa inne sposoby na poronienie? bo czytalam o wit c 1000, aspirynie, goracej kapieli.. bo te tabletki na stawy to chyba ostatecznosc, strasznie sie boje a nie mam zadnego wsparcia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylas 2 tyg po, powiedzialas ze poronilas samoistnie jakis okres temu pytal sie czemu tak pozno przyszlas do niego?


Nie mówiłam o poronieniu, lekarz nawet nie zauważył że ta ciąża była. Poszłam do innego niż zawsze, "na rutynową kontrolę". Zresztą każdemu można po prostu powiedzieć, że miało się później miesiączkę niż zwykle i chcemy sprawdzić czy wszystko gra, a nie byłyśmy szybciej właśnie dlatego że miesiączka trwała i brakowało wolnych terminów - u mnie naprawdę wolnych terminów nie było

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy sa inne sposoby na poronienie? bo czytalam o wit c 1000, aspirynie, goracej kapieli.. bo te tabletki na stawy to chyba ostatecznosc, strasznie sie boje a nie mam zadnego wsparcia


Można też pić czarną malwę. Ale tak naprawdę to to rzadko działa, jedynie gdy ciąża jest słabiutka i tak czy inaczej by się poroniło według mnie... Tak samo jak forsowanie organizmu itd. Uważam że już lepiej wziąć te tabletki żeby od razu "pomogło" niż trudzić się nie wiadomo jak długo, zwłaszcza że im bardziej zaawansowana ciąża tym mniej gładko to idzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy sa inne sposoby na poronienie? bo czytalam o wit c 1000, aspirynie, goracej kapieli.. bo te tabletki na stawy to chyba ostatecznosc, strasznie sie boje a nie mam zadnego wsparcia


Te domowe sposoby są zupełnie nieskuteczne. Sama przerobilam kilka, i bez efektu. A oprócz tabletek na stawy masz skuteczniejszy zestaw Mifepristone plus Misoprostol od womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org. Z kolei wsparcie dostałam od dziewczyn z maszwybor.net, pocieszały mnie , gdy czekałam na paczkę i były ze mną podczas całego procesu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze dziewczyny ja rozumie ze jestescie zdesperowane i nie wiecie skad wziac tabletki ale nie wydawajcie okolo 200 zl za 12 czy tam 20 tabletek gdzie ja cale opakowanie zdobylam za 37 zł proszac o lek dla dziadka na stawy.. wpadnijcie do jakiejs apteki na uboczu i zapytajcie o ten lek, a jak nie to pewnie w waszym miescie jest jakis lekarz ktory wypisuje recepty i nie pyta na co i po co, nie ma sensu takiej ceny wydawac nie majac pewnosci ze je otrzymacie..


A masz mozliwosc zalatwienia jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie artrotec cena do 190 z wysyłką czeka. Na kątakt e mail damianglowna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Staram sie pomoc. ..jesli ktoś mieszka blisko spotykam sie osobiscie bo wiem ze nikt nie chce byc oszukany ale dzisiejsza sytuacja mnie wkurzyla. Zostalam zbluzgana bo nie chcialam dziś sie spotkać z pania ktora do mnie zadzwonila.... Sa swieta ja tez mam rodzinę gosci.... Sa jakies granice... 
Wesolych świat dziewczyny .
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie dziewczyny jestem już po wszystkim od 21.12. Mam pytanie jak długo będę krwawic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze jedno pytanie jakie witaminy mogę łykc po wszystkim jestem olej słaba zmęczona  spiąca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam pytanie bralam arthrotec 24 przy 10 tc wylecialo ze mnie jakaś galaretka z czymś w środku jakby tkanki było trochę krwawienia wczoraj ból brzucha i znowu pojawiła się krew. Jak chodzę do łazienki to na papierze jest krew ze skrzepami ale podpaski czysta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam pytanie bralam arthrotec 24 przy 10 tc wylecialo ze mnie jakaś galaretka z czymś w środku jakby tkanki było trochę krwawienia wczoraj ból brzucha i znowu pojawiła się krew. Jak chodzę do łazienki to na papierze jest krew ze skrzepami ale podpaski czysta.


A pytanie gdzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A pytanie gdzie?


Czy zgłosić się do lekarza czy z betę zrobić czy powtórzyć ten arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli potrzebujesz wsparcia zadzwoń 58 691 59 15. Codziennie 18-23.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zgłosić się do lekarza czy z betę zrobić czy powtórzyć ten arthrotec


Najlepiej do lekarza. W 10 tygodniu beta i tak juz spada fizjologicznie, nawet w zdrowej ciąży, więc wynik może być trudny do zinterpretowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zgłosić się do lekarza czy z betę zrobić czy powtórzyć ten arthrotec


Jak masz możliwość to powtorz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak masz możliwość to powtorz


Nie powtarzaj! Idź do gina, on Ci pomoże profesjonalnie. Twój organizm to nie pole do eksperymentów, które mają wpływ na całe Twoje życie... Szanuj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na mnie arthrotec zadziałał dopiero po dwóch tygodniach.
Zażyłam go 11 grudnia, o godz. 16.00, 4 tabletki pod język, nastepnie o 19.00 następne 4 i o 22.00 kolejne. 
Po trzeciej dawce miałam malenkie plamienie i biegunkę. O 3 w nocy wzielam jeszcze 3 tabletki dopochwowo i o 8 rano nastepne 2. Niestety nic się nie działo nadal oprócz małego plamienia. Zrobiłam sobie dodatkowo płukankę z ruty zeby oczyścić się z pozostałości tabletek i 13 grudnia poszłam do ginekologa. Niestety pęcherzyk był nadal widoczny na Usg. Lekarz zakazał nam stosunków do zakonczenia plamienia więc parę razy kochalismy sie ostro z chłopakiem. Postanowilam ze poczekam do świąt z nastepną dawką, bo byłam dopiero w 5 tygodniu, a gdzieś wyczytałam, że macica musi mieć co wydalić. 23grudnia kupiłam drugie opakowanie z zamiarem przyjęcia go w święta. W wigilię uprawialismy znów ostry sex, tym razem bolało i musiałam przerwać w trakcie, potem zaczęły wypadac ze mnie skrzepy. Rano rozbolał mnie brzuch i do wieczora bolał strasznie, zaczęłam krwawic na czerwono więc pojechalismy do szpitala, tam od razu skierowali mnie na zabieg, pół godziny i było po wszystkim. Rano mnie wypisali, teraz brzuch trochę boli i lekko krwawie,poza tym jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Wlaśnie mam przed sobą arthrotec, panicznie boję się skutków ubocznych. Jestem w 10 tc muszę to zrobić dziś.  Nie mam nikogo kto mnie wesprze, boję się ze coś mi się stanie, ze dostanę krwotoku. Będziecie ze mną na forum?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz na maszwybór.net . Tam są doświadczone dziewczyny które chętnie wspiorą i udzielą rad

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Wlaśnie mam przed sobą arthrotec, panicznie boję się skutków ubocznych. Jestem w 10 tc muszę to zrobić dziś.  Nie mam nikogo kto mnie wesprze, boję się ze coś mi się stanie, ze dostanę krwotoku. Będziecie ze mną na forum?


Odezwij sie do mnie.  Powiem ci jak brac. Na wsparcie tez mozesz liczyc. Nie jestem tylko sprzedawca a przede wszystkim czlowiekiem .
Wiktoria. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Wlaśnie mam przed sobą arthrotec, panicznie boję się skutków ubocznych. Jestem w 10 tc muszę to zrobić dziś.  Nie mam nikogo kto mnie wesprze, boję się ze coś mi się stanie, ze dostanę krwotoku. Będziecie ze mną na forum?


   Jasne, że będziemy. Pisz na bieżąco co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jasne, że będziemy. Pisz na bieżąco co i jak.


Dzięki. . Jestem po pierwszej dawce, zaczęłam krwawic juz pare minut po polknieciu pierwszej dawki. Czyli chyba jest dobrze! Lekkie bóle brzucha, leci mocna krew i gęsta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobietki ciężko mi to pisać ale również jestem w sytuacji bez wyjścia niestety byłam już w 4 aptekach nigdzie nie chcą dać tego bez recepty ... Jest tu osoba która mi pomoże dostać ten lek ??? mam na prawdę już totalne załamanie stres i nerwy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, tel 536518711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowane

Po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam szybko krwawic, po drugiej ustało tylko brzuch napecznialy i pobolewa. Za godzinkę trzecia dawka, co myślicie o tym? Po drugiej ustało krwawienie nie wiem co myśleć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam szybko krwawic, po drugiej ustało tylko brzuch napecznialy i pobolewa. Za godzinkę trzecia dawka, co myślicie o tym? Po drugiej ustało krwawienie nie wiem co myśleć


Krwawienie może mieć różną intensywność, może się pojawiać i znikać. Ważne że się zaczęło. Będzie dobrze. U mnie na początku było niewiele krwi, raczej było to plamienie a potem było coraz intensywniejsze aż w końcu po 2 dniach miałam bardzo silny krwotok. Potem znów słabło, a krwawienie wracało falami. Po tygodniu już było czysto, ale u mnie to był 5 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie może mieć różną intensywność, może się pojawiać i znikać. Ważne że się zaczęło. Będzie dobrze. U mnie na początku było niewiele krwi, raczej było to plamienie a potem było coraz intensywniejsze aż w końcu po 2 dniach miałam bardzo silny krwotok. Potem znów słabło, a krwawienie wracało falami. Po tygodniu już było czysto, ale u mnie to był 5 tc


U mnie już 10 tc dlatego się trochę martwię czy podziala.. za chwilkę trzecia dawka. Mam skurcze ale znosne, napiera mnie w dół.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie już 10 tc dlatego się trochę martwię czy podziala.. za chwilkę trzecia dawka. Mam skurcze ale znosne, napiera mnie w dół.


Wszystko wskazuje na to że działa. Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko wskazuje na to że działa. Trzymam kciuki


Zobaczymy. W razie co mam drugie opakowanie na zapas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej kobietki ciężko mi to pisać ale również jestem w sytuacji bez wyjścia niestety byłam już w 4 aptekach nigdzie nie chcą dać tego bez recepty ... Jest tu osoba która mi pomoże dostać ten lek ??? mam na prawdę już totalne załamanie stres i nerwy .


Mam na zbyciu jedno opakowanie- 20 tabletek, podaj namiary to się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WSPARCIE!
Jeżeli potrzebujesz wsparcia zadzwoń 58 691 59 15. Codziennie 18-23.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na bezczelną oszustkę!!!! Nie odbiera przesyłek!!! Dane które mi podała:
Klaudia Tas
ul. Pierwiosnkowa 3-5/5
53-225 Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Celnicy zawsze przechwytywali przesyłki w niebezpiecznych województwach, to nic nowego, tam po prostu womenki nie wysyłają. Dziewczyny zamawiają przesyłki do bezpiecznych województw, lub od WHW (womenhelp.org) - one moga wysłać przesyłkę z ominięciem celników


No właśnie, że nie wysyłają do wszystkich.. Też mają problemy z niektórymi województwami, niestety..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie, że nie wysyłają do wszystkich.. Też mają problemy z niektórymi województwami, niestety..


Nierejestrowane przesyłki ślą wszędzie - nie polecone, tylko zwykłe listy. One wszędzie docierają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie niby 11 tc 3 opakowania arthrotec i tylko galaretka z czymś w środku i trochę krwi ze skrzepami i na tym koniec od czasu do czasu bóle podbrzusza takie jak na okres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie niby 11 tc 3 opakowania arthrotec i tylko galaretka z czymś w środku i trochę krwi ze skrzepami i na tym koniec od czasu do czasu bóle podbrzusza takie jak na okres.


Teraz znowu pojawiła się krew i skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nierejestrowane przesyłki ślą wszędzie - nie polecone, tylko zwykłe listy. One wszędzie docierają


Tak, tak, to prawda. Nie sprecyzowałam. Nierejestrowane wszędzie, polecone do bezpiecznych. Czekam na swoją i się denerwuję.. Od 15.12 w ogóle nie zmienił się status - tak jakby została wysłana, ale nigdzie nie dotarła do tej pory...  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, tak, to prawda. Nie sprecyzowałam. Nierejestrowane wszędzie, polecone do bezpiecznych. Czekam na swoją i się denerwuję.. Od 15.12 w ogóle nie zmienił się status - tak jakby została wysłana, ale nigdzie nie dotarła do tej pory...


Niestety, są święta i poczta jak co roku daje ciała. Status może się nie zmieniać, a przesyłka będzie u ciebie, ale może to potrwać do trzech tygodni od nadania. Już bliżej niż dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem ze pisalyscie w tamtym roku..
Ale mam do Was pytanie.
Skąd pewność że wyleciało z nas wszystko? 
Czy iść od razu do szpitala/lekarza to spradzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem ze pisalyscie w tamtym roku..
> Ale mam do Was pytanie.
> Skąd pewność że wyleciało z nas wszystko? 
> Czy iść od razu do szpitala/lekarza to spradzić?


Mój błąd.  Teraz zobaczyłam ze piszecie codziennie!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety, są święta i poczta jak co roku daje ciała. Status może się nie zmieniać, a przesyłka będzie u ciebie, ale może to potrwać do trzech tygodni od nadania. Już bliżej niż dalej.


Czy zatem jeśli mam zamówioną przesyłkę na poste restance mogę nie otrzymać żadnego powiadomienia? Lepiej tam dzwonić i pytać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, całe opakowanie, zestaw od Wiktorii, kontakt na e-mail: gabi-lok@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zatem jeśli mam zamówioną przesyłkę na poste restance mogę nie otrzymać żadnego powiadomienia? Lepiej tam dzwonić i pytać?


Tak oczywiście. Śledzenie może nie być aktualizowane, a przesyłka może już leży na poczcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mi się udało wczoraj z użyciem arthrotecu. Był to już 11 tc, bałam się cholernie ze już za późno.. poszło gładko,  bez bólu praktycznie. Dziękuję Wiktorii z tego forum za wsparcie i porady  :Smile:  jeśli jest wśród Nas pptrzebujaca dziewczyna, to odsprzedam resztę tabletek. Mam 28 ponieważ zakupiłam dwa opakowania w aptece na zapas.

----------


## Oli321

Jestem załamana próbowałam już 3 razy i nic nie mam już tabl i z kasą krucho nie wiem już co robić a czas leci dziewczyny pomocy!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam to wczoraj w 12 tygodniu miałam 9 tabletek. Ostatnie wzięłam o 1 w nocy. Zaczęło się o 4. Ale jestem pewna że nie wszystko wyleciało..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem załamana próbowałam już 3 razy i nic nie mam już tabl i z kasą krucho nie wiem już co robić a czas leci dziewczyny pomocy!!


Podaj maila, pomogę Ci. Ja wczoraj to robilam i się udalo. Zostalo mi 28 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobiłam to wczoraj w 12 tygodniu miałam 9 tabletek. Ostatnie wzięłam o 1 w nocy. Zaczęło się o 4. Ale jestem pewna że nie wszystko wyleciało..


ja robilam to wczoraj, trzy dawki po 4 tabl pod język. Po pierwszej od razu krwawienie, pozniej nic. O 17:00 skonczylam i mialam strasznie twardy brzuch, napieralo mnie w dół w środku.  O 19:30 położyłam sie na brzuchu i o 19:45 bylo po wszystkim. Poszlam do wc siku i wyleciało,  miało jakieś 5cm z tym ze ja bylam juz w 11tc.

----------


## Oli321

agnieszkawaga9@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> agnieszkawaga9@gmail.com


Napisałam Ci na maila  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja robilam to wczoraj, trzy dawki po 4 tabl pod język. Po pierwszej od razu krwawienie, pozniej nic. O 17:00 skonczylam i mialam strasznie twardy brzuch, napieralo mnie w dół w środku.  O 19:30 położyłam sie na brzuchu i o 19:45 bylo po wszystkim. Poszlam do wc siku i wyleciało,  miało jakieś 5cm z tym ze ja bylam juz w 11tc.


Ze mnie wylatywaly strzępy, dosyć duże. Dalej mam twarde podbrzusze. Mam iść do lekarza czy poczekać kilka dni? Nie wiem co robić.  Boje się ze nie wyleciało ze mnie wszystko i ze coś poszło jednak nie tak..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze mnie wylatywaly strzępy, dosyć duże. Dalej mam twarde podbrzusze. Mam iść do lekarza czy poczekać kilka dni? Nie wiem co robić.  Boje się ze nie wyleciało ze mnie wszystko i ze coś poszło jednak nie tak..


Ja bym poczekala ze dwa dni. Dziewczyny na wczesniejszych stronach pisaly ze krwawienie i caly przebieg moze po kilku dniach od zazycia sie pojawic.kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej i nie od razu sie udaje. Ja wiedziałam ze sie udalo gdy wylecialo ze mnie i od razu czułam ulgę ze brzuch nie bolał. Jak ręką odjąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym poczekala ze dwa dni. Dziewczyny na wczesniejszych stronach pisaly ze krwawienie i caly przebieg moze po kilku dniach od zazycia sie pojawic.kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej i nie od razu sie udaje. Ja wiedziałam ze sie udalo gdy wylecialo ze mnie i od razu czułam ulgę ze brzuch nie bolał. Jak ręką odjąć


 lekarze nie wykryja tego, że bralam te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lekarze nie wykryja tego, że bralam te tabletki?


Jeśli nie brałas dopochwowo i nie masz resztek w pochwie, to niczego się nie domyśla. Poronienia zdarzają się bardzo często. Zresztą nie robisz nic nielegalnego, więc czego się obawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny. Mam do Was pytanie, może któraś pomoże. Zazylam arthrotec w 11 tc, po pierwszej dawce krwawilam, po drugiej trzeciej nic. Więc poruszalam sie trochę poszlam do wc i wylecialo cos co wyglądało jak hmm błona, galareta z czyms w środku?! Było to spore okolo 5 cm. Po tym przeszly bóle brzucha, wzdęcia i bóle w krzyżu. W nocy znow takiej wielkości to wypadlo i dziś juz czuję się dobrze. Żadnych bólów,  słabo krwawie. I piersi nie są już tak wrażliwe. Sądzicie ze się udalo? Na usg idę w następnym tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś byłam u ginekologa 2 tyg od wzieca tabletek zbadał mnie dopochwowo, i powiedzial ze wszystko w porzadku jest qiwc raczej okej i sie udalo  :Smile: , przy okazji przepisal mi tabletki antykoncepcyjne aby jzu takich sytuacji nie bylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś byłam u ginekologa 2 tyg od wzieca tabletek zbadał mnie dopochwowo, i powiedzial ze wszystko w porzadku jest qiwc raczej okej i sie udalo , przy okazji przepisal mi tabletki antykoncepcyjne aby jzu takich sytuacji nie bylo


A jak bralas art bo ja do ustnie i nie wiem kiedy isc do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak bralas art bo ja do ustnie i nie wiem kiedy isc do lekarza


Tak samo doustnie, po 10 dniach najlepiej isc, ja akurat wizyte mialam po 12 dniach, wczesniej mozna isc jak sie cos dzieje a tak jak wszystko okej to po 10 idz kontrolnie powiedz ze przyszlas  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boże jak to czytam to aż sie plakać chce ..... wiem ze to wszystko to wasze życie wasze decyzje ale zabezpieczajcie sie a nie potem szukacie wyjśćia z "problemu" przez przypadek trafiłam na to forum i juz tego żałuje. wiecie co jest najgorsze ....... kobiety staraja sie o dziecko latami a wy poprostyu likwidujecie "problem" który macie na własne życzenie! jest cos jak tabletki anty prezerwatywy itd. Bzykać się każdy chce ale troche pomysleć to już ciężko.  karzda kobieta ma prawo do decydowania o własnym ciele ok popieram takie wyjśćie jezeli zagraża zdrowiu matki lub maleństwo miało by być chore lub nie przezzyc po porodzie ale takie fora jak to jest  chore. RADA ODE MNIE PODWIĄŻCIE SOBIE JAJNIKI LUB FACETOWI JAJA JAK CIEZKO POMYSLEC O ZABEZPIECZENIU>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;149732]Boże jak to czytam to aż sie plakać chce ..... wiem ze to wszystko to wasze życie wasze decyzje ale zabezpieczajcie sie a nie potem szukacie wyjśćia z "problemu" przez przypadek trafiłam na to forum i juz tego żałuje. wiecie co jest najgorsze ....... kobiety staraja sie o dziecko latami a wy poprostyu likwidujecie "problem" który macie na własne życzenie! jest cos jak tabletki anty prezerwatywy itd. Bzykać się każdy chce ale troche pomysleć to już ciężko.  karzda kobieta ma prawo do decydowania o własnym ciele ok popieram takie wyjśćie jezeli zagraża zdrowiu matki lub maleństwo miało by być chore lub nie przezzyc po porodzie ale takie fora jak to jest  chore. RADA ODE MNIE PODWIĄŻCIE SOBIE JAJNIKI LUB FACETOWI JAJA JAK CIEZKO POMYSLEC O ZABEZPIECZENIU>[/QUOTE
Nie sądzę zeby to byl przypadek ze się tu znalazłaś!  Nie odpowiada ci forum to najlepiej Go nie czytaj i oszczędź sobie komentarzy! To jest forum dla kobiet które potrzebują pomocy a jak Ty taka swiętojebliwa jesteś to ciesz się swoim życiem! Nie oceniaj, bo nie znasz życia. Ja też usunelam, pochwalić się jak było?  Gdyby w Polsce bylo legalne to co wypisujesz to nie jedna by tak zrobila! Zabezpieczenia też zawodzą więc oszczędź sobie i nie wypowiadaj najlepiej, choćby tu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My zainwestujemy w antykoncepcję Ty w słownik bo oczy bola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po zażyciu metotreksatu jest 100 procent pewności ze zarodek obumiera?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich na forum trafiłam w celu wiadomo jakim. Dziewczyny macie jakieś sprawdzone Źródło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak samo doustnie, po 10 dniach najlepiej isc, ja akurat wizyte mialam po 12 dniach, wczesniej mozna isc jak sie cos dzieje a tak jak wszystko okej to po 10 idz kontrolnie powiedz ze przyszlas


Ja bralam art 16 grudnia i u lekarza jeszcze nie bylam bo  sie boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

1 tabletka o 16:30, druga o 20, trzecia o 23. (po jednej, w sumie 3, według zaleceń lekarza - martwy zarodek)

Brak efektów, jedynie bóle w dolnej części brzucha i gorączka po pierwszej tabletce, brak krwawienia.

Tabletki wzięłam wczoraj, do teraz nic większego się*nie wydarzyło.

Co dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich na forum trafiłam w celu wiadomo jakim. Dziewczyny macie jakieś sprawdzone Źródło?


Pytasz o zestaw z wow czy o arthrotec? Posiadam to drugie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy Arthrotec doustnie (połykając tabletki, nie ssając) ma taki sam efekt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy Arthrotec doustnie (połykając tabletki, nie ssając) ma taki sam efekt?


Nie. Lek ma mieć 30 minutowy kontakt ze śluzówka, wtedy wchłania się potrzebna ilość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam wszystkiego co bedzie skuteczne czytałam że art też daje radę w 95 procentach .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytasz o zestaw z wow czy o arthrotec? Posiadam to drugie.


Jaka cena ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. Lek ma mieć 30 minutowy kontakt ze śluzówka, wtedy wchłania się potrzebna ilość.


Ile czasu najlepiej poczekać przed spróbowaniem ponownie, ale już pod językiem/dopochwowo?

To mój post:




> 1 tabletka o 16:30, druga o 20, trzecia o 23. (po jednej, w sumie 3, według zaleceń lekarza - martwy zarodek)
> 
> Brak efektów, jedynie bóle w dolnej części brzucha i gorączka po pierwszej tabletce, brak krwawienia.
> 
> Tabletki wzięłam wczoraj, do teraz nic większego się*nie wydarzyło.
> 
> Co dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam art 16 grudnia i u lekarza jeszcze nie bylam bo  sie boję


Chcesz to moge z toba popisac na fb albo gg na  ten temat  :Smile:  moze bedzie Ci razniej  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena ?


Zostało mi 18 tabletek. Ja zuzylam 12 i sie udało a dziś wyslalam jakiejś dziewczynie 10. Nie będę naciagac ceny. Zostaw maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam wszystkiego co bedzie skuteczne czytałam że art też daje radę w 95 procentach .


Zależy od organizmu czy da radę. . Ja zrobilam to w 11 tc i za pierwszym razem się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam wszystkiego co bedzie skuteczne czytałam że art też daje radę w 95 procentach .


Sam Arthrotek to tylko jakieś 60-70% skuteczności. Sama widzisz że dziewczyny powtarzają po dwa, trzy razy i tak czasem nie idzie. Ponad 98% skuteczności to tylko zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol od WHW lub WOW .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam Arthrotek to tylko jakieś 60-70% skuteczności. Sama widzisz że dziewczyny powtarzają po dwa, trzy razy i tak czasem nie idzie. Ponad 98% skuteczności to tylko zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol od WHW lub WOW .


Tak tylko te zestawy ciężko docierają do Pl sama już nie wiem zastanawiam się też nad Słowacją. Znajoma poleciła mi zioło wroteczu opiłam się tego syfu nic to nie dało efekt taki że tylko brzuch boli .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tylko te zestawy ciężko docierają do Pl sama już nie wiem zastanawiam się też nad Słowacją. Znajoma poleciła mi zioło wroteczu opiłam się tego syfu nic to nie dało efekt taki że tylko brzuch boli .


Co masz na myśli mówiąc "ciężko" ? Docierają normalnie, teraz trochę dłużej, bo święta. Wystarczy wybrać odpowiedni rodzaj wysyłki że względu na województwo w którym się mieszka i można czekać na przesyłkę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcesz to moge z toba popisac na fb albo gg na  ten temat  moze bedzie Ci razniej


Co jestes mi w stanie powiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co jestes mi w stanie powiedziec


To co bedziesz potrzebowala wiedzieć, przede wszystkim nie boj si3 staraj sie o tym nie myslec jak wszytko jest dobrze to sie nie przejmuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co bedziesz potrzebowala wiedzieć, przede wszystkim nie boj si3 staraj  o tym nie myslec jak wszytko jest dobrze to sie nie przejmuj



Powiem Ci tak nie wiem czy wszystko jest ok ale stawiam na 90%ze tak robilam tez bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec forte 10szt.160zl.,arthrotek zwykly 10szt.150zl wysylam za pobraniem z mozliwoscia wgladu do paczki.Pozdrawiam tel.603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co masz na myśli mówiąc "ciężko" ? Docierają normalnie, teraz trochę dłużej, bo O święta. Wystarczy wybrać odpowiedni rodzaj wysyłki że względu na województwo w którym się mieszka i można czekać na przesyłkę


Problem polega na tym że na moj adres nie dojdzie . Mam kod z  4 z przodu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Problem polega na tym że na moj adres nie dojdzie . Mam kod z  4 z przodu .


To zamów z WHW. Mi też WOW nie chciało wysłać, bo mam 6 w kodzie, a WHW wyslalo nierejestrowana i jej celnicy nie sprawdzali, przyszła w 7 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To zamów z WHW. Mi też WOW nie chciało wysłać, bo mam 6 w kodzie, a WHW wyslalo nierejestrowana i jej celnicy nie sprawdzali, przyszła w 7 dni.


 . Negocjuje narazie odbiór w Holandi . Mąż namawia mnie na Słowację ale strasznie boje się zabiegu , boje się że się nie wybudzę, w czasie ciąży strasznie posypały mi się zęby jeszcze nie odważyłam się iść do dentysty, ciągle odwlekam wizytę. WHW też jest z Holandi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wziełam dwie tab metotraksatu plus do tego arthrotec wyleciała galaretka z jakąś błona i trochę krwi na drugi dzień ból brzucha na okres i skrzepy i krew ale nie cały czas. Czy myślicie , że zarodek obumarl? to już 11 tc nie wiem czy powtórzyć czy iść do lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> . Negocjuje narazie odbiór w Holandi . Mąż namawia mnie na Słowację ale strasznie boje się zabiegu , boje się że się nie wybudzę, w czasie ciąży strasznie posypały mi się zęby jeszcze nie odważyłam się iść do dentysty, ciągle odwlekam wizytę. WHW też jest z Holandi?


Obie organizacje są z Holandii, ale przesyłki wysyłane są z Indii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej wziełam dwie tab metotraksatu plus do tego arthrotec wyleciała galaretka z jakąś błona i trochę krwi na drugi dzień ból brzucha na okres i skrzepy i krew ale nie cały czas. Czy myślicie , że zarodek obumarl? to już 11 tc nie wiem czy powtórzyć czy iść do lekarza?


Iść do lekarza jak najszybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej wziełam dwie tab metotraksatu plus do tego arthrotec wyleciała galaretka z jakąś błona i trochę krwi na drugi dzień ból brzucha na okres i skrzepy i krew ale nie cały czas. Czy myślicie , że zarodek obumarl? to już 11 tc nie wiem czy powtórzyć czy iść do lekarza?


Moim zdaniem ta galareta to bylo to.
Warto isc do lekarza niech sprawdzi czy sie dobrze oczyscilas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM !

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Oryginał prosto z apteki polskiej zapakowane w blistry. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz CYTOTEC sprzedam MISOPROSTOL
SPRZEDAM !

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Oryginał prosto z apteki polskiej zapakowane w blistry. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> . Negocjuje narazie odbiór w Holandi . Mąż namawia mnie na Słowację ale strasznie boje się zabiegu , boje się że się nie wybudzę, w czasie ciąży strasznie posypały mi się zęby jeszcze nie odważyłam się iść do dentysty, ciągle odwlekam wizytę. WHW też jest z Holandi?


Ja w 12tyg kupilam od pani wiktorii tabl z odbiorem osobistym bo zalezalo mi na czasie i chciałam miec pewnosc ze beda orginalne. I mogę polecic ( wiktoria 575 823 497)
Wczesniej bralam arthrotec i nic. 0 reakcji. Dostalam od pani w. I wzielam najpierw metotreksat ( nie wiem czy dobrze napisalam nazwe) i juz po nim zaczelam delikatnie krwawic . pozniej arthrotec i po 2 dawce arthrotecu bylo po... Do tego kontakt przez caly czas telefoniczny. Naprawdę fajna kobietka. 
Ja mam nadzieje ze jestem tutaj ostatni raz. Powodzenia dziewczyny !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja w 12tyg kupilam od pani wiktorii tabl z odbiorem osobistym bo zalezalo mi na czasie i chciałam miec pewnosc ze beda orginalne. I mogę polecic ( wiktoria 575 823 497)
> Wczesniej bralam arthrotec i nic. 0 reakcji. Dostalam od pani w. I wzielam najpierw metotreksat ( nie wiem czy dobrze napisalam nazwe) i juz po nim zaczelam delikatnie krwawic . pozniej arthrotec i po 2 dawce arthrotecu bylo po... Do tego kontakt przez caly czas telefoniczny. Naprawdę fajna kobietka. 
> Ja mam nadzieje ze jestem tutaj ostatni raz. Powodzenia dziewczyny !


Z odbiorem osobistym ? W jakim mieście taki odbiór?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chętnie odkupie 


> Zostało mi 18 tabletek. Ja zuzylam 12 i sie udało a dziś wyslalam jakiejś dziewczynie 10. Nie będę naciagac ceny. Zostaw maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupie tabletki... eempsz@wp.pl 



> Dziewczyny mi się udało wczoraj z użyciem arthrotecu. Był to już 11 tc, bałam się cholernie ze już za późno.. poszło gładko,  bez bólu praktycznie. Dziękuję Wiktorii z tego forum za wsparcie i porady  jeśli jest wśród Nas pptrzebujaca dziewczyna, to odsprzedam resztę tabletek. Mam 28 ponieważ zakupiłam dwa opakowania w aptece na zapas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja w 12tyg kupilam od pani wiktorii tabl z odbiorem osobistym bo zalezalo mi na czasie i chciałam miec pewnosc ze beda orginalne. I mogę polecic ( wiktoria 575 823 497)
> Wczesniej bralam arthrotec i nic. 0 reakcji. Dostalam od pani w. I wzielam najpierw metotreksat ( nie wiem czy dobrze napisalam nazwe) i juz po nim zaczelam delikatnie krwawic . pozniej arthrotec i po 2 dawce arthrotecu bylo po... Do tego kontakt przez caly czas telefoniczny. Naprawdę fajna kobietka. 
> Ja mam nadzieje ze jestem tutaj ostatni raz. Powodzenia dziewczyny !


Szkoda tylko że ta cała Wiktoria Was na tym metotreksacie zwyczajnie oszukuje. A wystarczyło by poczytać jakiekolwiek poważne żródło piszące o tym, jak wykonać aborcję metrotrekatem, jakie są dawki i ile tabletek potrzeba.

 Wg WHO do aborcji metotrexatem potrzebujesz co najmniej 50 mg tego leku. Metotrexat nie występuje pod postacią zawierającą 25 czy 50 mg w jednej tabletce, jedyne postacie tego leku mają 5 lub 10 mg. 

h t t p s : / / w w w .doz.pl/leki/p3651-Methotrexat-Ebewe_tabletki

Czyli musiałabyś przyjąć co najmniej 5 tabletek po 10 mg. 

Wiktoria wcisnęła Ci kit, niestety. Oryginalny był tylko Arthrotec. i po prostu za którymś tam razem zadziałał.

Tu jeszcze o dawkowaniu metotrexatu:

h t t p : / / w w w .federa.org.pl/centrum-prasowe/archiwum-wiadomosci/251-2014/dokumenty_pdf/biuletyn/1_2014.pdf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda tylko że ta cała Wiktoria Was na tym metotreksacie zwyczajnie oszukuje. A wystarczyło by poczytać jakiekolwiek poważne żródło piszące o tym, jak wykonać aborcję metrotrekatem, jakie są dawki i ile tabletek potrzeba.
> 
>  Wg WHO do aborcji metotrexatem potrzebujesz co najmniej 50 mg tego leku. Metotrexat nie występuje pod postacią zawierającą 25 czy 50 mg w jednej tabletce, jedyne postacie tego leku mają 5 lub 10 mg. 
> 
> h t t p s : / / w w w .doz.pl/leki/p3651-Methotrexat-Ebewe_tabletki
> 
> Czyli musiałabyś przyjąć co najmniej 5 tabletek po 10 mg. 
> 
> Wiktoria wcisnęła Ci kit, niestety. Oryginalny był tylko Arthrotec. i po prostu za którymś tam razem zadziałał.
> ...


Moja droga. Dlatego jest 6szt metotr plus arth.  i tyle pomoglo  :Wink:  poza tym jesli spotykam sie z kims osobiście to logiczne ze ktoś ma oczy i widzi co ma w rekach. Chcesz mnie oczernic ale bezpodstawnie. Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 
Czysty misopristol matki Pfizer 
Data ważności do 2018
Wysyłam Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

729.264.911 proszę o SMS tabletki oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? 
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja droga. Dlatego jest 6szt metotr plus arth.  i tyle pomoglo  poza tym jesli spotykam sie z kims osobiście to logiczne ze ktoś ma oczy i widzi co ma w rekach. Chcesz mnie oczernic ale bezpodstawnie. Wiktoria


   Z tym,że z wypowiedzi tamtej dziewczyny wynika,że dostała od Ciebie jedną tabletkę meto.

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozważasz aborcję? 
> NETporadnia 
> Telefon - Chat – Email  
> ZAUFANIA
> 
> dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
> Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
> Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
> a także wiedzę z zakresu:
> ...


   Jak to czytam, to mi się na wymioty zbiera.

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej



Ania[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na bezczelną oszustkę!!!! Nie odbiera przesyłek!!! Dane które mi podała:
Klaudia Tas
ul. Pierwiosnkowa 3-5/5
53-225 Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak to czytam, to mi się na wymioty zbiera.


To masz jakiś problem z tolerancją!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To masz jakiś problem z tolerancją!


   A kto Ci powiedział,że tolerancyjna jestem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z tym,że z wypowiedzi tamtej dziewczyny wynika,że dostała od Ciebie jedną tabletkę meto.


Bo Wiktoria to mistrzyni kręcenia. Najpierw był jeden metotrexat, potem dwa, a teraz nagle jest sześć. A że te tabletki nie są w blistrach, tylko oryginalnie zapakowane luzem w pojemniku, to pewnie przy odbiorze osobistym wysypuje klientce do woreczka. Obawiam się jednak, że oryginalna jest tylko fiolka od leku, a w środku urofuraginum, albo witamina C  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo Wiktoria to mistrzyni kręcenia. Najpierw był jeden metotrexat, potem dwa, a teraz nagle jest sześć. A że te tabletki nie są w blistrach, tylko oryginalnie zapakowane luzem w pojemniku, to pewnie przy odbiorze osobistym wysypuje klientce do woreczka. Obawiam się jednak, że oryginalna jest tylko fiolka od leku, a w środku urofuraginum, albo witamina C


    Nie chcę nikogo bezpodstawnie oskarżać, ale od jakiegoś czasu śledzę to forum i obawiam się,że możesz mieć rację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kto Ci powiedział,że tolerancyjna jestem?


Nikt, na szczęście forum jest nie tylko dla tych którzy mają takie zdanie jak ty i czasami udaję się komuś pomóc w inny sposób, a najważniejsza jest empatia do drugiego człowieka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chcę nikogo bezpodstawnie oskarżać, ale od jakiegoś czasu śledzę to forum i obawiam się,że możesz mieć rację.


A ja sie obawiam ze pisze to jedna osoba... Komus interes nie idzie i obsmarowuje mnie  :Wink:  
Na logike - nikt nie jest slepy i widzi co ma w rekach. Tabl sa oryginalne zapakowane i dzialaja. A wszystkim negujacym to dziekuje i zapraszam do kontaktu. Niedowiarkow uswiadomie- nie mam nic do ukrycia.wysylam zdj z nozem widelcem data godzina a nawet spotykam sie osobiscie . nie jestem nastawiona na pieniadz- pomagam i doradzam kazdej dziewczynie ktora sie do mnie odezwie i potrzebuje rady lub pomocy nie jestem taka zolza jak niektorzy ze mnie robią i przykre jest czytanie takich pomowien. Pozdrawiam . wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro P Wiktoria nie ma nic do ukrycia to niech wrzuci zdjęcie metotreksatu albo ktoś kto od niej kupował może potwierdzić ze jest oryginalny a nie zapakowany luzem? Skoro nie masz nic do ukrycia to pokaż te zestawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt, na szczęście forum jest nie tylko dla tych którzy mają takie zdanie jak ty i czasami udaję się komuś pomóc w inny sposób, a najważniejsza jest empatia do drugiego człowieka!


   Tak, tak - i jeszcze wyspanie się na roraty. Jak Wy pomagacie ludziom, to oby jak najmniej takiej pomocy na tym świecie było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro P Wiktoria nie ma nic do ukrycia to niech wrzuci zdjęcie metotreksatu albo ktoś kto od niej kupował może potwierdzić ze jest oryginalny a nie zapakowany luzem? Skoro nie masz nic do ukrycia to pokaż te zestawy


Jaki kolor ma tabletka mototreksatu?  To zaraz    Pani odpowiem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja sie obawiam ze pisze to jedna osoba... Komus interes nie idzie i obsmarowuje mnie  
> Na logike - nikt nie jest slepy i widzi co ma w rekach. Tabl sa oryginalne zapakowane i dzialaja. A wszystkim negujacym to dziekuje i zapraszam do kontaktu. Niedowiarkow uswiadomie- nie mam nic do ukrycia.wysylam zdj z nozem widelcem data godzina a nawet spotykam sie osobiscie . nie jestem nastawiona na pieniadz- pomagam i doradzam kazdej dziewczynie ktora sie do mnie odezwie i potrzebuje rady lub pomocy nie jestem taka zolza jak niektorzy ze mnie robią i przykre jest czytanie takich pomowien. Pozdrawiam . wiktoria


   " Nie jestem nastawiona na pieniądze" - nie, no ja zaraz z krzesła spadnę!!! A co? Działasz w czynie społecznym? Jeśli tak to ciekawa jestem dlaczego sprzedajesz leki z 5 - krotnym zyskiem. Nie kompromituj się. Każdy sprzedający jest nastawiony na zysk nie zależnie od tego czy jest to Wiktoria, Kasia, Ewa, Magda i jakaś inna Halina,wicę c proszę Cie nie oszukuj ani siebie ani tym bardziej otoczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki kolor ma tabletka mototreksatu?  To zaraz    Pani odpowiem .


Jest mała i żółta, okrągła. Ale np urofuraginum też jest takie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest mała i żółta, okrągła. Ale np urofuraginum też jest takie.


A nie biała duża ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, tak - i jeszcze wyspanie się na roraty. Jak Wy pomagacie ludziom, to oby jak najmniej takiej pomocy na tym świecie było.


Widzę że wszystkich mierzysz jedną miarą, ja nie wspomniałam tutaj ani słowem o światopoglądzie lecz o empatii do drugiego człowieka i ani myślę oceniać innych, już dość jadu jest na tym forum, wystarczy się wczytać!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To juz ma Pani odpowiedz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie biała duża ?


Na pewno nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę że wszystkich mierzysz jedną miarą, ja nie wspomniałam tutaj ani słowem o światopoglądzie lecz o empatii do drugiego człowieka i ani myślę oceniać innych, już dość jadu jest na tym forum, wystarczy się wczytać!


    A ja nie mówię o jadzie na tym forum tylko o tym,że nie oferujecie żadnej pomocy a tylko ludziom oczy mydlicie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To mam 10 tabletek artu i 6 tabletek jakiegoś białego gówna wsadzonego luzem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno nie.


    Popieram moją przedmówczynię - wystarczy,że Pani w google wpisze nazwę leku i kliknie na grafikę.Brałam ten lek na reumatoidalne zapalenie stawów i tabletka jest mała, żółtawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To mam 10 tabletek artu i 6 tabletek jakiegoś białego gówna wsadzonego luzem .


Zaraz Wiktoria napisze że to specjalny metotrexat. Wyciągnięty z tyłka. Przykro mi że zostałas oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy brac teraz ten art czy on cos da mam tylko 10 tabletek .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy brac teraz ten art czy on cos da mam tylko 10 tabletek .


Trochę mało, ale to zawsze 2,5 dawki, warto spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak go brać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak go brać?


4-4-2 co trzy godziny, na 30 minut pod język, albo między dziąsło a policzek, i pamiętaj o wypluciu rdzeni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy brac teraz ten art czy on cos da mam tylko 10 tabletek .


   A ja myślę,że jednak powinnaś dokupić - wiele osób sprzedaje po 10 lub 12 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaraz Wiktoria napisze że to specjalny metotrexat. Wyciągnięty z tyłka. Przykro mi że zostałas oszukana.


   Albo,że jest włoski albo francuski. Niech mi ktoś tu jeszcze napisze,że Wiktoria jest uczciwa, to go śmiechem zabije.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja nie mówię o jadzie na tym forum tylko o tym,że nie oferujecie żadnej pomocy a tylko ludziom oczy mydlicie.


Chciałaś skorzystać z naszej pomocy? że jesteś taka pewna tego co mówisz. Nikomu nie mydlimy oczu, jeżeli ktoś dzwoni, lub pisze do nas staramy się mu pomóc. Owszem nie proponujemy tabletek poronnych, ale wspieramy wszystkich kto się do nas zgłosi!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprobuje tymi co.mam wrazie czego dokupie po cztery czy trzy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałaś skorzystać z naszej pomocy? że jesteś taka pewna tego co mówisz. Nikomu nie mydlimy oczu, jeżeli ktoś dzwoni, lub pisze do nas staramy się mu pomóc. Owszem nie proponujemy tabletek poronnych, ale wspieramy wszystkich kto się do nas zgłosi!


   Wyobraź sobie,że doskonale wiem co piszę. Przed zabiegiem próbowałam porozmawiać z jedną Panią od Was - zamieniła ze mną 2 zdania po czym powiedziała,że musi kończyć, bo musi iść spać żeby się na roraty wyspać. Ja też jestem wolontariuszem i zawsze mam czas dla ludzi, którym pomagam - jeśli trzeba to zarywam nocki,żeby im pomóc. Mój czas dla nich nie kończy się wraz z zakończeniem czasu mojego dyżuru. Masz jeszcze coś ciekawego do powiedzenia?Jak masz się skompromitować,to lepiej nic więcej nie pisz. Pamiętaj,że nigdy nie wiesz na kogo trafisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po trzy art czy czyery

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprobuje tymi co.mam wrazie czego dokupie po cztery czy trzy ?


   Weź tak jak Ci ktoś po wyżej napisał 4-4-2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyobraź sobie,że doskonale wiem co piszę. Przed zabiegiem próbowałam porozmawiać z jedną Panią od Was - zamieniła ze mną 2 zdania po czym powiedziała,że musi kończyć, bo musi iść spać żeby się na roraty wyspać. Ja też jestem wolontariuszem i zawsze mam czas dla ludzi, którym pomagam - jeśli trzeba to zarywam nocki,żeby im pomóc. Mój czas dla nich nie kończy się wraz z zakończeniem czasu mojego dyżuru. Masz jeszcze coś ciekawego do powiedzenia?Jak masz się skompromitować,to lepiej nic więcej nie pisz. Pamiętaj,że nigdy nie wiesz na kogo trafisz.


Dlatego nie można każdego mierzyć jedną miarą, mój dyżur też nie kończy się wraz z  czasem, staram się być do dyspozycji o każdej porze. Przykro mi że źle trafiłaś, ale myślisz że jedna sytuacja przekreśla wszystko? ja mam nadzieję że nie i będę się starała jak tylko mogę aby pomagać, mam że mnie to nie kompromituje!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak lepiej brać arth dopochwowo czh pod jezyk? Pomocy mam i nie wiem jak zeby zadzialal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie b0roniac nikogo...2lata temu moja babcia brala metotrexat...male biale tabl. Biale .jesli jeszcze jakies ma ( nie na sprzedaz) to pokaze zdjecie. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> " Nie jestem nastawiona na pieniądze" - nie, no ja zaraz z krzesła spadnę!!! A co? Działasz w czynie społecznym? Jeśli tak to ciekawa jestem dlaczego sprzedajesz leki z 5 - krotnym zyskiem. Nie kompromituj się. Każdy sprzedający jest nastawiony na zysk nie zależnie od tego czy jest to Wiktoria, Kasia, Ewa, Magda i jakaś inna Halina,wicę c proszę Cie nie oszukuj ani siebie ani tym bardziej otoczenia.


A ty myslisz ze jak jakas dziewczyna kupi od was arth lub cos innego i zostaje z tym sama a potem dzwoni lub pisze do mnie i pomagam jej siedze po nocach rozmawiajac i wspierajac to to jest platne ? Myslisz ze biore za to pieniadze ? Nie badz bezczelna. Nie bede sie znizac do twojego poziomu wchodzac z toba w pyskowke. Wylej jad na kogos innego . dobranoc.wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
> i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933


Uwaga to oszustka wysyla tabletki za 2.40

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie b0roniac nikogo...2lata temu moja babcia brala metotrexat...male biale tabl. Biale .jesli jeszcze jakies ma ( nie na sprzedaz) to pokaze zdjecie. B.


  To pokaż :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo,że jest włoski albo francuski. Niech mi ktoś tu jeszcze napisze,że Wiktoria jest uczciwa, to go śmiechem zabije.


A ja caly czas mam wrazenie ze pisze to jedna i ta sama osoba... Ojj ile w tobie jest jadu dziewczyno . Szkoda slow. Milej nocy w.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga to oszustka wysyla tabletki za 2.40


Mi wyslala za prawie 300 zl ( mial byc zestaw z ru ) apap ! I przedstawila sie jako martyna. A tu jako sylwia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty myslisz ze jak jakas dziewczyna kupi od was arth lub cos innego i zostaje z tym sama a potem dzwoni lub pisze do mnie i pomagam jej siedze po nocach rozmawiajac i wspierajac to to jest platne ? Myslisz ze biore za to pieniadze ? Nie badz bezczelna. Nie bede sie znizac do twojego poziomu wchodzac z toba w pyskowke. Wylej jad na kogos innego . dobranoc.wiktoria


  Daj spokój Wiktoria, bo jeszcze Watykan Cię świętą ogłosi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga !!!!
WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933



.....
Mi wyslala za prawie 300 zl ( mial byc zestaw z ru ) apap ! I przedstawila sie jako martyna. A tu jako sylwia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi wyslala za prawie 300 zl ( mial byc zestaw z ru ) apap ! I przedstawila sie jako martyna. A tu jako sylwia!


   A dlaczego Ty zawartości przed zapłaceniem nie sprawdziłas nie sprawdziłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile trzymac te tabletki bo rozpuściły sie w 10 min i wyplulam bo piekly jak cholera te rdzenie. I czy moge sie napic po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi wyslala za prawie 300 zl ( mial byc zestaw z ru ) apap ! I przedstawila sie jako martyna. A tu jako sylwia!


to jest facet oszust nie kupujcie od pseldo sylwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jest facet oszust nie kupujcie od pseldo sylwi


jest sprytny wysyla kurierem dhl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi wyslala za prawie 300 zl ( mial byc zestaw z ru ) apap ! I przedstawila sie jako martyna. A tu jako sylwia!


logo masz jako nadawce na liscie przewozowym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile trzymac te tabletki bo rozpuściły sie w 10 min i wyplulam bo piekly jak cholera te rdzenie. I czy moge sie napic po.


Napisałam Ci dawkowanie. Czytałaś w ogóle? Masz trzymać 30 minut, bo tyle potrzeba żeby odpowiednia dawka się wchłonęła. Teraz bierzesz te tabletki ? Aborcję lepiej przeprowadzać w dzień, bo trzeba być w ruchu, pomagać sobie wysiłkiem, a w nocy to najczęściej idziecie spać, a potem zdziwienie że się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jest sprytny wysyla kurierem dhl


     To dlaczego nie poprosiłaś o przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> logo masz jako nadawce na liscie przewozowym


kogo? Przepraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dlaczego nie poprosiłaś o przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?


Bo jest naiwna i myśli że Wiktoria, Sylwia czy Beata są takimi filantropkami i na pewno jej nie oszukaja  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam Ci dawkowanie. Czytałaś w ogóle? Masz trzymać 30 minut, bo tyle potrzeba żeby odpowiednia dawka się wchłonęła. Teraz bierzesz te tabletki ? Aborcję lepiej przeprowadzać w dzień, bo trzeba być w ruchu, pomagać sobie wysiłkiem, a w nocy to najczęściej idziecie spać, a potem zdziwienie że się nie udało.


Czemu jej tak nieprzyjemnie odpisujesz ? Nie mozesz byc milsza jak juz komus odpowiadasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo jest naiwna i myśli że Wiktoria, Sylwia czy Beata są takimi filantropkami i na pewno jej nie oszukaja


Masz miesiaczke ze taki podly humor?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu jej tak nieprzyjemnie odpisujesz ? Nie mozesz byc milsza jak juz komus odpowiadasz?


Mogę nie odpisywać. Jak mnie nie ma kilka dni, to pytania lecą w eter, albo ktoś głupoty odpisuje. A ja będę powtarzać zawsze, że do aborcji należy się wcześniej przygotować, czytając odpowiednie źródła, bo takie zadawanie pytań na szybko,tutaj, nigdy nie daje pewności, że dostaje się dobrą odpowiedź, albo że się ją dostanie w ogóle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę nie odpisywać. Jak mnie nie ma kilka dni, to pytania lecą w eter, albo ktoś głupoty odpisuje. A ja będę powtarzać zawsze, że do aborcji należy się wcześniej przygotować, czytając odpowiednie źródła, bo takie zadawanie pytań na szybko,tutaj, nigdy nie daje pewności, że dostaje się dobrą odpowiedź, albo że się ją dostanie w ogóle.


Jak cie nie ma to jest spokoj i nie ma klotni...a ty nie pomagasz tylko naskakujesz na nas;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam potrzebuje pomocy jestem w 8tyg ciazy pomozcie. odkupie tabletki moj mail magdosek@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam potrzebuje pomocy jestem w 8tyg ciazy pomozcie. odkupie tabletki moj mail magdosek@interia.pl


Masz ogloszenia ...napisz do paru osob . porownaj popros o zdjecia itp. Bo za chwile zacznie sie reklama ... A potem zaczna na siebie nawzajem jechac i sie oczerniac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz ogloszenia ...napisz do paru osob . porownaj popros o zdjecia itp. Bo za chwile zacznie sie reklama ... A potem zaczna na siebie nawzajem jechac i sie oczerniac.


DZIEKI za rade  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam potrzebuje pomocy jestem w 8tyg ciazy pomozcie. odkupie tabletki moj mail magdosek@interia.pl


Myślisz że to jest jedyne rozwiązanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę nie odpisywać. Jak mnie nie ma kilka dni, to pytania lecą w eter, albo ktoś głupoty odpisuje. A ja będę powtarzać zawsze, że do aborcji należy się wcześniej przygotować, czytając odpowiednie źródła, bo takie zadawanie pytań na szybko,tutaj, nigdy nie daje pewności, że dostaje się dobrą odpowiedź, albo że się ją dostanie w ogóle.


   A co Ty lekarz jesteś albo farmaceuta, który charytatywnie udziela informacji o wyglądzie tabletek powodujących poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 8 tyg ciąży. Odkupie tabletki. Pomóżcie proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w tym przypadku tak. nie znasz mojej historii... prosze nie oceniac bo sa sprawy o ktorych nie chce sie rozmawiac i wedlug mnie jest to jedyne rozwiazanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co Ty lekarz jesteś albo farmaceuta, który charytatywnie udziela informacji o wyglądzie tabletek powodujących poronienie?


jestem kobietą, która ma to za sobą, w swoim czasie otrzymałam wiele pomocy i teraz chcę to przekazać dalej. Nie sprzedaję tabletek, tylko tępię oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zalatwi mi ktoś receptę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem kobietą, która ma to za sobą, w swoim czasie otrzymałam wiele pomocy i teraz chcę to przekazać dalej. Nie sprzedaję tabletek, tylko tępię oszustów.


Niee ty siedzisz tu i psujesz ludziom humor. Odpisujesz jakbys na wszystkich z gory patrzyla. Jesteś niemiła i nieprzyjemna w swoich wpisach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w tym przypadku tak. nie znasz mojej historii... prosze nie oceniac bo sa sprawy o ktorych nie chce sie rozmawiac i wedlug mnie jest to jedyne rozwiazanie


Nie oceniam i nie znam twojej historii, ale czasami rozmowa z kimś daje nam możliwość spojrzenia z innej strony.Decyzja zawsze należy do Ciebie, trzymaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie oceniam i nie znam twojej historii, ale czasami rozmowa z kimś daje nam możliwość spojrzenia z innej strony.Decyzja zawsze należy do Ciebie, trzymaj się.


Wiem aczkolwiek w tym przypadku nic juz nie pomoze. nie jestem gowniara. swoje lata mam po prostu to co sie wydarzylo nie powinno miec miejsca i moja decyzja jest ostateczna niestety w pl nie ma mozliwosci wyboru ;/ nawet w takich przypadkach...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj 8 tydzień, po pierwszej dawce (20:15 - 4 tabletki pod język, za bardzo parzyły, wyplułam rdzenie, biały proszek w większości się wchłonął).

Teraz 23:30, przed drugą*dawką - bardzo silny ból żołądka i podbrzusza, momentami gorączka i zawroty głowy.
15 minut temu wystąpiło pierwsze krwawienie ze skrzepami wielkości 2-3cm, połowa 2 listków papieru toaletowego.
1 tabletka paracetamolu wzięta jako środek przeciwbólowy.

Teraz jest stabilnie, ale bardzo kiepsko.

Co dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzisiaj 8 tydzień, po pierwszej dawce (20:15 - 4 tabletki pod język, za bardzo parzyły, wyplułam rdzenie, biały proszek w większości się wchłonął).
> 
> Teraz 23:30, przed drugą*dawką - bardzo silny ból żołądka i podbrzusza, momentami gorączka i zawroty głowy.
> 15 minut temu wystąpiło pierwsze krwawienie ze skrzepami wielkości 2-3cm, połowa 2 listków papieru toaletowego.
> 1 tabletka paracetamolu wzięta jako środek przeciwbólowy.
> 
> Teraz jest stabilnie, ale bardzo kiepsko.
> 
> Co dalej?


Wybrać dawki do końca i zrobić badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wybrać dawki do końca i zrobić badania.


Co może pomóc na ból?
Wziąć trzy dopochwowo a jeden doustnie (od razu połknąć dla diklofenaku) i do tego ibuprom z termoforem na brzuch to dobre rozwiązanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co może pomóc na ból?
> Wziąć trzy dopochwowo a jeden doustnie (od razu połknąć dla diklofenaku) i do tego ibuprom z termoforem na brzuch to dobre rozwiązanie?


Nie miesza się dróg podania leku. Jeśli zaczelas doustnie, to bierzesz tak wszystkie dawki. Na ból - termofor, ciepły (nie gorący) prysznic na podbrzusze, tabletki przeciwbólowe -oprocz aspiryny i nospy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy aplikując dopochwowo Art... wyciąga się rdzeń, bo u mnie po około 30 min. słabo się rozpuściły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy aplikując dopochwowo Art... wyciąga się rdzeń, bo u mnie po około 30 min. słabo się rozpuściły


Zaznaczam że to druga dawka i na razie słabo lekkie skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie, nie trzeba wyciągać rdzenia, on wchłania się dojelitowo, w pochwie nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, nie trzeba wyciągać rdzenia, on wchłania się dojelitowo, w pochwie nie ma znaczenia.


13 tydz zaczelam krwawic art zamowilam mam jeszcze 16 tabletek jestem po pierwszej dawce boli jam biabli czy moze byc po tym ze partner wlal mi strzykawke wodki do pochwy on jest pijany nie moge liczyc na niego jest samoidem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 13 tydz zaczelam krwawic art zamowilam mam jeszcze 16 tabletek jestem po pierwszej dawce boli jam biabli czy moze byc po tym ze partner wlal mi strzykawke wodki do pochwy on jest pijany nie moge liczyc na niego jest samoidem


Po co ta wódka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 22 wziełam pierwszą dawkę zero plamień brzuch ból dosyć mocny  jak bym miała dostać okres ale jak narazie nic pozatym o 1 następna dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co ta wódka?


nigdy nie pilam alkoholu nie lubie on jak jest pijany jest glupi nie zasnie I wtedy on by robil to cala noc on nie wie ze jestem w ciazy 7 stycznia sie wyprowadzam I nie chce go znac a wodka tak zawsze mi tam lal mowil ze wtedy ma lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nigdy nie pilam alkoholu nie lubie on jak jest pijany jest glupi nie zasnie I wtedy on by robil to cala noc on nie wie ze jestem w ciazy 7 stycznia sie wyprowadzam I nie chce go znac a wodka tak zawsze mi tam lal mowil ze wtedy ma lepiej


badzcie ze mna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co ta wódka?


Witaj jestem z Tobą za 10 min kolejna dawka też mnie brzuch boli jak diabli ktoś pisał że trzeba chodzić ja leżę tak cholernie boli. Pozdrawiam Cię cieplutko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> badzcie ze mna


Jak tylko zacznie się coś dziać, to polecam Ci pojawić się w szpitalu. Z tego co wiem mieszanie Arthrotecu z alkoholem to nie jest zbyt trafiony pomysł. 
I radzę uciekać od tego psychopaty. Chyba, ze wolisz, zeby w niedalekiej przyszłości matka Ci kwiatki nosiła na cmentarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj jestem z Tobą za 10 min kolejna dawka też mnie brzuch boli jak diabli ktoś pisał że trzeba chodzić ja leżę tak cholernie boli. Pozdrawiam Cię cieplutko.


dzieci spia ten pijak tez bede chodzic mnie strasznie blecy bola I po bokach w brzuchu jakby jajniki I wymiotowac mi sie chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak tylko zacznie się coś dziać, to polecam Ci pojawić się w szpitalu. Z tego co wiem mieszanie Arthrotecu z alkoholem to nie jest zbyt trafiony pomysł. 
> I radzę uciekać od tego psychopaty. Chyba, ze wolisz, zeby w niedalekiej przyszłości matka Ci kwiatki nosiła na cmentarz.


mam dzieci corke z poprzrdniego zwiazku I synka 2 latka z nim a on sie nimi nie zajmnie jak krzykna to dostana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzieci spia ten pijak tez bede chodzic mnie strasznie blecy bola I po bokach w brzuchu jakby jajniki I wymiotowac mi sie chce


Mam podobne objawy. Chyba idzie nieźle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam dzieci corke z poprzrdniego zwiazku I synka 2 latka z nim a on sie nimi nie zajmnie jak krzykna to dostana


o 20 byla 1 dawka brac dalej boze placze jak dxiecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam dzieci corke z poprzrdniego zwiazku I synka 2 latka z nim a on sie nimi nie zajmnie jak krzykna to dostana


To zrób coś dla swoich dzieci. Zostaw tego człowieka. Uciekaj. Potrzebna im matka żywa, a nie na cmentarzu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zdecydowałam się na noc bo dzieci śpią córka co prawda ma dopiero 18 miesięcy ale za to syn 17 siedze z mężem i oglądam durne filmy męża wywale spać bo tylko mnie denerwuje. Mnie boli jak na miesiączkę tylko sto razy mocniej . Na drugą dawkę aż mnie mdli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam podobne objawy. Chyba idzie nieźle.


tez chyba u mnie czas na 2 biore nie zalezy mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To zrób coś dla swoich dzieci. Zostaw tego człowieka. Uciekaj. Potrzebna im matka żywa, a nie na cmentarzu.


nie zostawie mu dzieci zabiore je ze soba ale dopiero 7 siostra mi oddala kawaler

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wypluje te cholerne rdzenie to po jakim czasie moge sie napic soku woda nie przejdzie zwymiotuje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zdecydowałam się na noc bo dzieci śpią córka co prawda ma dopiero 18 miesięcy ale za to syn 17 siedze z mężem i oglądam durne filmy męża wywale spać bo tylko mnie denerwuje. Mnie boli jak na miesiączkę tylko sto razy mocniej . Na drugą dawkę aż mnie mdli.


dobrze ze jest maz I wspiera mi AZ nogi dretwieja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardziej mnie denerwuje i stresuje wygonilam go spac jak cos bedzie nie tak mam go budzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardziej mnie denerwuje i stresuje wygonilam go spac jak cos bedzie nie tak mam go budzić.


chociaz mozesz go obudzic ja trzymam pod jezykiem druga dawke ale chyba zadzwonie po siostre spakuje dzieci Bo boli mnie brzuch plecy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od 10 tak samo cieżko ciągnie mnie na wymioty .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie zostawie mu dzieci zabiore je ze soba ale dopiero 7 siostra mi oddala kawaler


kawalerke Bo sie pobudowalavu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze u mnie coś ustało nic mnie nie boli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny
mam wlasnie trzecia dawke pod jezykiem. Juz po pierwszej nastapilo krwawienie. Po jakis 2h wylecialo cos ze mnie... i mocno krwawie caly czas. Bardzo boli mnie brzuch, jak na miesiaczke tylko duzo mocniej. Ledwo moge to wytrzymac. Myslicie ze moge udacsie do szpitala na badania za jakas godzine?? Czy pomimo mocnego krwawienia nie stwierdza ze da sie jeszcze to uratowac... Strasznie sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze u mnie coś ustało nic mnie nie boli


ze mnie sie lalo jak z kranu nie mam juz sily czekam na siostre co chwile mam okropny bol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz po 2 dawce zaczelas krwawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ze mnie sie lalo jak z kranu nie mam juz sily czekam na siostre co chwile mam okropny bol


I tak leci ze mnie od 10 minut AZ nogi mam brudne t

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz po 2 dawce zaczelas krwawić


tak I to bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie ile minut upłyneło od 2 dawki . Jak zaczełaś krwawić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze u mnie cisza ile minut upłyneło od 2 dawki jak zaczełaś krwawić? Chodziłaś? Czy siedziałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze u mnie cisza ile minut upłyneło od 2 dawki jak zaczełaś krwawić? Chodziłaś? Czy siedziałaś?


cos ok 1 wzielam druga dawke krwawie bardzo I co chwile mam bole caly czas chodze to znaczy zmylam podloge umylam lazienke zeby Nic nie zostalo Bo ubrudzilam od krwi okropne mam parcie boli mnie wsxystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No u mnie cisza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cos ok 1 wzielam druga dawke krwawie bardzo I co chwile mam bole caly czas chodze to znaczy zmylam podloge umylam lazienke zeby Nic nie zostalo Bo ubrudzilam od krwi okropne mam parcie boli mnie wsxystko


o 4 dopiero siostra mnie zabierze mam skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No u mnie cisza


wstań zrob cos pochodz ja szafkę przestawilam w lazience choć prucz masy krwi nic nie wylecialo chyba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wstań zrob cos pochodz ja szafkę przestawilam w lazience choć prucz masy krwi nic nie wylecialo chyba


mialam skurcze wyleciala mi krew na podpadke udiadlam na wc wiedzialam bo czulam ze cos wychodzi nie patrzylam wypadlo wpuscilam wodę nie zajrzalam i dalej siedze bo krew lecieć i brzuch boli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mialam skurcze wyleciala mi krew na podpadke udiadlam na wc wiedzialam bo czulam ze cos wychodzi nie patrzylam wypadlo wpuscilam wodę nie zajrzalam i dalej siedze bo krew lecieć i brzuch boli


znowu mam skurcze jestes

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie dopiero lekkie plamienie krwi dopiero cos sie zaczyna bierzecie trzecie dawki dziewczyny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak dziewczyny ( ktore to robily w nocy) poszlo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz CYTOTEC sprzedam MISOPROSTOL
SPRZEDAM !

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Oryginał prosto z apteki polskiej zapakowane w blistry. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150000]Arthrotec oraz CYTOTEC sprzedam MISOPROSTOL
SPRZEDAM !

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Oryginał prosto z apteki polskiej zapakowane w blistry. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.



Czy kupował ktoś? Można mu zaufać i kupic ? Nie przysle mi jakiegoś innego leku ? Proszę pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak dziewczyny ( ktore to robily w nocy) poszlo?


Generalnie nie było zle i raczej się udało. Jak poradzić sobie z biegunka? Jest okropna, jak woda z kranu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150006]


> Arthrotec oraz CYTOTEC sprzedam MISOPROSTOL
> SPRZEDAM !
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 
> 12 szt Cytotec 400zł
> 
> Oryginał prosto z apteki polskiej zapakowane w blistry. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.
> 
> ...


Po 1.ceny z kosmosu... Po drugie gdzieś juz czytalam o tym ze oszust.  
Ja arthrotec kupilam od tej pani - i polecam 601654456.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak dziewczyny ( ktore to robily w nocy) poszlo?


A po czym poznać że poszło?  Miałam silne bóle skurcze, dopiero rano zaczełam mocniej krwawić, wcześniej lekkie plamienia, ale nie mam żadnego krwotkou, tak jak na miesiączkę, troszke mocniej i.skrzepy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po czym poznać że poszło?  Miałam silne bóle skurcze, dopiero rano zaczełam mocniej krwawić, wcześniej lekkie plamienia, ale nie mam żadnego krwotkou, tak jak na miesiączkę, troszke mocniej i.skrzepy .


w którym tyg bylas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po czym poznać że poszło?  Miałam silne bóle skurcze, dopiero rano zaczełam mocniej krwawić, wcześniej lekkie plamienia, ale nie mam żadnego krwotkou, tak jak na miesiączkę, troszke mocniej i.skrzepy .


Caly przebieg uzalezniony jest od tyg. Np na poczatku okolo 4 czy 5 skurcze sa slabsze i wylatuja skrzepy a miedzy nimi zarodek mozna go przeoczyc. Przy wyzszych tyg bol jest silniejszy skurcze bolesniejsze skrzepow więcej a zarodek wylatuje w takiej formie galarety... Czasem jest w calosci czasem porozrywana . 
Jeśli mialas bole brzucha skurcze i krwawienie ( nie musi byc krwotok zaden ) i jakies skrzepy - mozna przypuszczac ze sie udalo . 
Zawsze lepiej isc do lekarza albo nawet szpitala i sprawdzic usg dopochwowe to potwierdzi . lub zrobic dwukrotnie bete hcg.
W razie pytan pisz - pomoge  :Wink:  Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w którym tyg bylas


Byłam w 6/7 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 1.ceny z kosmosu... Po drugie gdzieś juz czytalam o tym ze oszust.  
Ja arthrotec kupilam od tej pani - i polecam 601654456.[/QUOTE]

A ile kosztowały ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję skorzystać z tej strony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam od lekarza arthrotek na recepte stosuje go na stawy odsprzedam paczke 20szt.lub polowe tj.10szt.za 160zl.platne przy odbiorze mozna sprawdzic przy listonoszu zawartosc. tel.603551621.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamowilam wczoraj.. jutro maja byc. mam stresa jak cholera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 1 opakowanie Arthrotec 20 tabletek + mogę ewentualnie dorzucić jeszcze 2 tabletkiktóre zostały mi z poprzedniego opakowania. Cena to 140zł. Mój adres e-mail MartaDrog@gmail.com

Dziewczyny,jedna rzecz na którą do tej pory nie trafiłam na tym forum jest taka że Arthrotecu nie powinny stosować kobiety z grupą krwi RH-, trafiłam na tą informację na jednej ze słowackich klinik, uzasadniali tym że może dojść do niebezpiecznego dla kobiety konfliktu serologicznego. Nie wiem do końca na czym to polega, ale uważajcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania 1 opakowanie Arthrotec 20 tabletek + mogę ewentualnie dorzucić jeszcze 2 tabletkiktóre zostały mi z poprzedniego opakowania. Cena to 140zł. Mój adres e-mail MartaDrog@gmail.com
> 
> Dziewczyny,jedna rzecz na którą do tej pory nie trafiłam na tym forum jest taka że Arthrotecu nie powinny stosować kobiety z grupą krwi RH-, trafiłam na tą informację na jednej ze słowackich klinik, uzasadniali tym że może dojść do niebezpiecznego dla kobiety konfliktu serologicznego. Nie wiem do końca na czym to polega, ale uważajcie!


Konflikt serologiczny dotyczy mieszania się krwi płodu i matki, a nie tabletek, które się przyjmuje. Błagam, weryfikujcie tezy, które wypisujecie, bo potem te plotki żyją własnym życiem....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak dziewczyny ( ktore to robily w nocy) poszlo?


wszystko sie udalo prucz silnego bolu przed cala akcja poszlo ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wszystko sie udalo prucz silnego bolu przed cala akcja poszlo ok


A teraz mocno krwawisz bo ja nie jak na okres czasami z malutkimi skrzepami jutro podejdę na szpital . Brzuch już mnie nie boli czasami coś zakłuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A teraz mocno krwawisz bo ja nie jak na okres czasami z malutkimi skrzepami jutro podejdę na szpital . Brzuch już mnie nie boli czasami coś zakłuje.


tylko jak przy okresie czasami skrzepy ale tak ma sie oczyszczac macica wiec dobrze ja na szpital nie jade za tydz zapisalam sie do ginekologa zobaczymy co powie narazie czekam moze sie oczysci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ode mnie chciala 350






> Mi wyslala za prawie 300 zl ( mial byc zestaw z ru ) apap ! I przedstawila sie jako martyna. A tu jako sylwia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ode mnie chciala 350


mam nadzieje ze nie kupilas mam kontakt z dziewczyna ktora zglosila zbiera oszukane dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie kupiłam. Zamowiłam u P. Ani. Bardzo sympatyczna kobieta pomocna mozna z nia o wszystkim pogadac. Dzisiaj dostalam zestaw a wczesniej dostalam zdjecie na telefon z moim numerem tel data i godzina. Mam nadzieje ze sie wszystko uda  :Smile: 






> mam nadzieje ze nie kupilas mam kontakt z dziewczyna ktora zglosila zbiera oszukane dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie kupiłam. Zamowiłam u P. Ani. Bardzo sympatyczna kobieta pomocna mozna z nia o wszystkim pogadac. Dzisiaj dostalam zestaw a wczesniej dostalam zdjecie na telefon z moim numerem tel data i godzina. Mam nadzieje ze sie wszystko uda


wez ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci zanim zaplacisz zobaczysz co jest w przesylce mi zostalo 10 art jak ktos chce odsprzedam po cenie zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ode mnie chciala 350


Mowicie o tej sylwii/ martynie tak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie kupiłam. Zamowiłam u P. Ani. Bardzo sympatyczna kobieta pomocna mozna z nia o wszystkim pogadac. Dzisiaj dostalam zestaw a wczesniej dostalam zdjecie na telefon z moim numerem tel data i godzina. Mam nadzieje ze sie wszystko uda


Podaj jakis kontakt do tej pani ? I daj znac jak.poszlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthrotec. 
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mowicie o tej sylwii/ martynie tak ?


tak dokladnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 200zł

Kontakt :   kontakt24pomoc@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 
> 12 szt Cytotec 200zł
> 
> Kontakt :   kontakt24pomoc@o2.pl


12szt arth 200zl ?! Pojebalo chyba. 20 szt 50 zl w aptece a u ciebie 20 szt 400 xl w takim razie . chyba oszalales / oszalales !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

same mozecie sobie wybrac kuriera. Ja wybralam dhl chociaz tam nie ma mozlowosci sprawdzenia paczki. Chcialam zeby mi jak najmniej wyszlo. Nie musialam sprawdzac dostałam to co powinnam i z czystym sercem polecam tą panią...








> wez ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci zanim zaplacisz zobaczysz co jest w przesylce mi zostalo 10 art jak ktos chce odsprzedam po cenie zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

781 278 014
Pozniej napisze jak poszlo dopiero pierwsza dawka wzieta 





> Podaj jakis kontakt do tej pani ? I daj znac jak.poszlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny jestem zalamana poniewaz tabletki w ogole nie działają. W czwartek wieczorem Wzięłam napierw 3 dawki dopochwowo na noc w odstępach 3h. Rano sprawdziłam a tabletki w ogóle się nie rozpuscily, wieczorem usunęłam ich chyba z 8. Zaczęłam brać pod język wczoraj 3dawki co 3h i dziś powtorzylam 3dawki kolejne co 3h ale nie mam zadnych objawow. Zero skurczy, bólu brzuchu tylko biegunka po każdej dawce. Czytam Wasze posty i uspokajacie ze kazda z nas reaguje inaczej. Ale jestem w wielkim strachu ze czas nic nie zmieni. Od ostatniego okresu minęło 6tyg od stosunku 5tyg. Zarobilam 3testy wynik pozytywny..do ginekologa chciałam iść już po na usg. Pozostaje mi odczekać kilka dni Ale boję się ze złapie mnie to w pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralas sam arthrotec??






> Czesc dziewczyny jestem zalamana poniewaz tabletki w ogole nie działają. W czwartek wieczorem Wzięłam napierw 3 dawki dopochwowo na noc w odstępach 3h. Rano sprawdziłam a tabletki w ogóle się nie rozpuscily, wieczorem usunęłam ich chyba z 8. Zaczęłam brać pod język wczoraj 3dawki co 3h i dziś powtorzylam 3dawki kolejne co 3h ale nie mam zadnych objawow. Zero skurczy, bólu brzuchu tylko biegunka po każdej dawce. Czytam Wasze posty i uspokajacie ze kazda z nas reaguje inaczej. Ale jestem w wielkim strachu ze czas nic nie zmieni. Od ostatniego okresu minęło 6tyg od stosunku 5tyg. Zarobilam 3testy wynik pozytywny..do ginekologa chciałam iść już po na usg. Pozostaje mi odczekać kilka dni Ale boję się ze złapie mnie to w pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny jestem zalamana poniewaz tabletki w ogole nie działają. W czwartek wieczorem Wzięłam napierw 3 dawki dopochwowo na noc w odstępach 3h. Rano sprawdziłam a tabletki w ogóle się nie rozpuscily, wieczorem usunęłam ich chyba z 8. Zaczęłam brać pod język wczoraj 3dawki co 3h i dziś powtorzylam 3dawki kolejne co 3h ale nie mam zadnych objawow. Zero skurczy, bólu brzuchu tylko biegunka po każdej dawce. Czytam Wasze posty i uspokajacie ze kazda z nas reaguje inaczej. Ale jestem w wielkim strachu ze czas nic nie zmieni. Od ostatniego okresu minęło 6tyg od stosunku 5tyg. Zarobilam 3testy wynik pozytywny..do ginekologa chciałam iść już po na usg. Pozostaje mi odczekać kilka dni Ale boję się ze złapie mnie to w pracy.


orginalny w bistrach mialas art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak na pewno oryginalny. Wykupiony w aptece przeze mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam sam art.  Teraz leżę z gorącym okladem na podbrzuszu bo tez czytalam ze moze pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam Arthrotek ma około 60% skuteczności i na niektórych nie działa. Ja też się o tym przekonałam, brałam dwa razy a teraz czekam na zestaw z WHW .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam Arthrotek ma około 60% skuteczności i na niektórych nie działa. Ja też się o tym przekonałam, brałam dwa razy a teraz czekam na zestaw z WHW .


odczekam 2 dni i powtórzę zabieg. Jeśli to nie pomoże to..nie wiem co  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam sam art.  Teraz leżę z gorącym okladem na podbrzuszu bo tez czytalam ze moze pomoc.


mnie nie ruszal po 5 dawce jak wzielam die przeblowanie tak stoi juz tydz balagan Bo wzielo mnie dobrze ale po godz bylo juz po teraz oszczedzam wizyta u gin w pon

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z tej strony zawiera 2 substancje tak? A można zamówić tylko Mifepristone? I wiesz może jaki jest koszt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robiłam w czwartek w nocy chyba zadziałał zamin wziełam art, wypiłam trzy szklanki ruty, nie wiem czy to wspomogło czy też nie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw z tej strony zawiera 2 substancje tak? A można zamówić tylko Mifepristone? I wiesz może jaki jest koszt?


Nie, nie można. Organizacje wysyłają tylko pełny zestaw Mifepristone plus Misoprostol. Darowizna na WHW to 75 euro, a na WOW  70-80 euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, nie można. Organizacje wysyłają tylko pełny zestaw Mifepristone plus Misoprostol. Darowizna na WHW to 75 euro, a na WOW  70-80 euro.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety ratujcie. Cos mi wylecialo nie wiem czy to jest to ale bardziej przypomina wielką galarete. Jestem po drugiej dawce. Czy potrzebna trzecia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobiety ratujcie. Cos mi wylecialo nie wiem czy to jest to ale bardziej przypomina wielką galarete. Jestem po drugiej dawce. Czy potrzebna trzecia?


Tak. Wszystkie trzy dawki bierzemy choćby po to, żeby wspomóc oczyszczanie. Poza tym sama piszesz że nie nasz pewności, czy to było to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A  jak nic nie wyleciało tylko jest krwawienie i skrzepy od 2 dni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A  jak nic nie wyleciało tylko jest krwawienie i skrzepy od 2 dni?


A który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

6 tydzien ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 tydzien ..


To w tak wczesnej ciąży poronienie może wyglądać jak większy okres. Krwawienie i kilka skrzepów. Zarodek ma kilka milimetrów i nie sposób go dostrzec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem tak całą noc miałam bóle rano wstałam potworny ból skurcz aż w pachwinach ledwo doszłam do wc , wypadł skrzep wielkości może 5 złotówki, teraz jak normalny okres, czasami pojawią się malutkie skrzepy. Dzisiaj miałam podejść na szpital, przebadać się ale jakoś nie potrafie się zmobilizować boje się że mogło się nie udać i zostawią mnie w szpitalu i będą podtrzymywać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiem tak całą noc miałam bóle rano wstałam potworny ból skurcz aż w pachwinach ledwo doszłam do wc , wypadł skrzep wielkości może 5 złotówki, teraz jak normalny okres, czasami pojawią się malutkie skrzepy. Dzisiaj miałam podejść na szpital, przebadać się ale jakoś nie potrafie się zmobilizować boje się że mogło się nie udać i zostawią mnie w szpitalu i będą podtrzymywać.


To zrób dwa razy badanie beta HCG, w poniedziałek i środę i będziesz wiedziała co z ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem w końcówce 13 ty po 2 próbach art tylko plamienie i bóle bez większych efektów czy są jeszcze jakieś szanse

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w końcówce 13 ty po 2 próbach art tylko plamienie i bóle bez większych efektów czy są jeszcze jakieś szanse


Jak juz pisalam ...ta pani mi pomogla w 13tyg . Mogę polecic 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem w 7 tyg i jutro biorę Art..powiedzcie mi czy jest bardzo ciężko i dam radę? Boję się już powoli..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez jutro zamierzam wziąć tez sie boje ale trzeba byc dobrej mysli! trzymam kciuki za Ciebie   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem w 7 tyg i jutro biorę Art..powiedzcie mi czy jest bardzo ciężko i dam radę? Boję się już powoli..


U każdej inaczej. Jedne sprzątają, gotują obiad i zajmują się dziećmi a inne leżą i zwijają się z bólu. Weź też pod uwagę, że to tylko Arthrotek i może się po prostu nic nie zadziac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Liczę się z tym aczkolwiek czy któraś z was słyszała żeby skończyło się to krwotoliem,szpitalem itp,mam zestaw z metotreksatem I chyba najważniejsze..mialyscie później problem z zajściem w ciąże,planowana oczywiście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Liczę się z tym aczkolwiek czy któraś z was słyszała żeby skończyło się to krwotoliem,szpitalem itp,mam zestaw z metotreksatem I chyba najważniejsze..mialyscie później problem z zajściem w ciąże,planowana oczywiście?


Napewno masz zestaw z metotraksatem? Od kogo zamawiałaś jaki ma kolor ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od P Wiktorii jutro powinien dojsc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150205]Od P Wiktorii jutro powinien dojsc[/QUO 
Kiedy zamawiałaś w piątek ?

----------


## pomoc :/

Kupie pilnie arthrotec w krakowie do 200 zł najlepiej mam cięzką sytuacje finansową bardzo prosze o pomoc. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty w Krakowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak piatek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostałaś oszukana tak jak ja. Wiktoria nie ma takich tabletek ma tylko art. Dostaniesz 12 tabletek art i 6 luzem byle czego ja dostałam białe duże tabletki,  meto jest żółty Wiktoria ma taką wiedzę że nawet nie wie jaki mają kolor i jaką wielkość, w piątek aby udowodnić jej oszustwo wysłałam wiadomość jak te tabletki wyglądają wiec może tobie wyśle rutinoskorbin .. Ps. Podobno Wiktoria miałaś już być od czwartku w zakopanem jesteś jedną z wielu oszustek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wciskała Ci też globułki oczyszczające mam nadzieje ze ich nie wziełaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A udało Ci się samym arthro?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie byłam jeszcze potwierdzić u lekarza nie wiem.. Mam nadzieję że tak .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z wow? Pilnie odkupie błagam!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak to przebiegało u Ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z wow? Pilnie odkupie błagam!!


A czemu sama nie zamowisz od womenek? Widzisz że tu na każdym kroku oszuści. Na zdjęciu będzie zestaw z WOW, a w przesyłce tran.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak długo idzie z wow? Mieszkam w wielkopolsce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem co za przemila kobietka tak na mnie jedzie ale to juz jest poprostu nudne ! Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak to przebiegało u Ciebie?



Po trzeciej dawce dostałam bóli i krwawienia ale nic mi nie wyleciało jak to dziewczyny opisują więc dlatego nie jestem pewna. Źle zniosłam te tabletki druga trzecia dawka najgorsza , mdliło mnie strasznie po drugiej dawce nie byłam wstanie wstać z łóżka. Prubuj tym artem ale te tabletki co przyjda Ci luzem wywal do kosza nie wiadomo co to za gówno.9

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem co za przemila kobietka tak na mnie jedzie ale to juz jest poprostu nudne ! Wiktoria


Chcesz to skopiuje tu zaraz wszystkie smsy od Ciebie że sprzedajesz w blistrach meto potem wysyłasz luzem i twierdzisz że ty nie wiesz bo bierzesz od osoby chorej, okłamujesz i oszukujesz dziewczyny nie wstyd Ci gdyby nie dziewczyny z forum nałykała bym się bóg wie czego..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak długo idzie z wow? Mieszkam w wielkopolsce


WOW Ci do Wielkopolski nie wyśle. Jedynie WHW mogą wysłać do Ciebie. WOW to tylko na poste restante do bezpiecznego województwa. Łódzkiego, mazowieckiego, świętokrzyskiego, zachodniopomorskiego. A przesyłka idzie 10-14 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcesz to skopiuje tu zaraz wszystkie smsy od Ciebie że sprzedajesz w blistrach meto potem wysyłasz luzem i twierdzisz że ty nie wiesz bo bierzesz od osoby chorej, okłamujesz i oszukujesz dziewczyny nie wstyd Ci gdyby nie dziewczyny z forum nałykała bym się bóg wie czego..


Tak tak pochwal sie jak ci pomoglam . jak ci sie udalo.jak masz po problemie . szkoda ze tego nie napisalas. Obsamrowujesz mnie bo cie bolalo? Bo sie meczylas ? A myslalas ze jak to przebiegnie - bezbolesnie. Brak mi slow. Do mnie nie napiszesz tylko jedziesz po mnie na forum . a gdyby nie ja to bys dostala tabl od janusza adama sylwii itp i nic by ci nie pomoglo . nie bede sie wdawac z toba w dyskusję.  Milej nocy.w.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem co za przemila kobietka tak na mnie jedzie ale to juz jest poprostu nudne ! Wiktoria


Nie jedzie, tylko pisze prawdę. I bardzo dobrze, że ktoś w końcu zdemaskowal twój pseudozestaw i twoją świętoszkowatość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tak pochwal sie jak ci pomoglam . jak ci sie udalo.jak masz po problemie . szkoda ze tego nie napisalas. Obsamrowujesz mnie bo cie bolalo? Bo sie meczylas ? A myslalas ze jak to przebiegnie - bezbolesnie. Brak mi slow. Do mnie nie napiszesz tylko jedziesz po mnie na forum . a gdyby nie ja to bys dostala tabl od janusza adama sylwii itp i nic by ci nie pomoglo . nie bede sie wdawac z toba w dyskusję.  Milej nocy.w.


To nie ty jej pomogłas, tylko Arthrotek. Za którymś tam kolejnym podejściem w końcu poszło. Do czego to doszło, żeby handlara sobie przypisywala sukces, bo komuś się udało poronic  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tak pochwal sie jak ci pomoglam . jak ci sie udalo.jak masz po problemie . szkoda ze tego nie napisalas. Obsamrowujesz mnie bo cie bolalo? Bo sie meczylas ? A myslalas ze jak to przebiegnie - bezbolesnie. Brak mi slow. Do mnie nie napiszesz tylko jedziesz po mnie na forum . a gdyby nie ja to bys dostala tabl od janusza adama sylwii itp i nic by ci nie pomoglo . nie bede sie wdawac z toba w dyskusję.  Milej nocy.w.


Boże ty jesteś chora masz tupet jak cholera już nie jedna osoba podejrzewała Cię o oszustwo poczytaj wcześniejsze wątki .. Zmień kolor tabletek bo nawet nie wiesz że meto ma żółty kolor..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla twojej wiadomości mam dwa porody za sobą nie takie bóle mam za sobą. Nie kłam.. Zdzierasz za sam arthrotek 420 zł bo reszta to ściema który może pomóc a nie musi doskonale o tym wiesz i tak bezczelnie okłamujesz dziewczyny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak sie bierze dopochw.to sie wyciaga rdzenie ? 

Jesli moge kogos polecic to polecam pania beate beata.beti40@interia.pl
Kupilam od niej drugi raz. Tylko ostatnio bralam pod jezyk ale wymiotowalam wiec prosze o rade jak brac dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak sie bierze dopochw.to sie wyciaga rdzenie ? 
> 
> Jesli moge kogos polecic to polecam pania beate beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Kupilam od niej drugi raz. Tylko ostatnio bralam pod jezyk ale wymiotowalam wiec prosze o rade jak brac dopochwowo


Nie wyciąga się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kolezanko co bralas w 13 tyg jak lykalas tabletki i jak wyglądała sprawa u Ciebie ile placilas pani Wiktori za zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wyciąga się


A jak dawkowac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A który to tydzień ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla twojej wiadomości mam dwa porody za sobą nie takie bóle mam za sobą. Nie kłam.. Zdzierasz za sam arthrotek 420 zł bo reszta to ściema który może pomóc a nie musi doskonale o tym wiesz i tak bezczelnie okłamujesz dziewczyny .


    Ile??!!! 420 zł?!!! Ja pier.....To basko widze już żadnego hamulca nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile??!!! 420 zł?!!! Ja pier.....To basko widze już żadnego hamulca nie ma.


Ona tu całą historyjkę wokół siebie uplotla. Jaka to ona filantropka, jak to pomaga dziewczynom, jak one jej są wdzięczne, jaka to ona cudowna... teraz tylko czekać aż pojawi się pod jakimś innym pseudonimem i będzie znów zachwalać swoje "tabletki"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ona tu całą historyjkę wokół siebie uplotla. Jaka to ona filantropka, jak to pomaga dziewczynom, jak one jej są wdzięczne, jaka to ona cudowna... teraz tylko czekać aż pojawi się pod jakimś innym pseudonimem i będzie znów zachwalać swoje "tabletki"


Mialam sie nie wypowiadac zeby nie narazic sie waszym wrednym komentarzom ale coz.... Kupywalam od wiktorii arthrotek . i dzieki niej jestem juz po. Nie wiem jaki w tym macie cel ale ja na wlasnej skorze przekonalam sie ze to uczciwa osoba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam sie nie wypowiadac zeby nie narazic sie waszym wrednym komentarzom ale coz.... Kupywalam od wiktorii arthrotek . i dzieki niej jestem juz po. Nie wiem jaki w tym macie cel ale ja na wlasnej skorze przekonalam sie ze to uczciwa osoba.


    Ale nikt tu nie powiedział, że ona nie ma oryginalnego Arthrotecu. Gorzej z metothrexatem...A poza tym niech nie robi z siebie wielkiej filantropki, jak się poczyta jej wpisy, to można pomyśleć,że tabletki rozdaje za darmo. Bierze z tego co czytam 420 zł za niby zestaw i uważa,że skoro poda dziewczynie dawkowanie to już jest kandydatką na Nagrodę Nobla. Oryginalny Arthrotec można kupić od równie uczciwej osoby za 200 zł. a dawkowanie przeczytać na stronie WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam sie nie wypowiadac zeby nie narazic sie waszym wrednym komentarzom ale coz.... Kupywalam od wiktorii arthrotek . i dzieki niej jestem juz po. Nie wiem jaki w tym macie cel ale ja na wlasnej skorze przekonalam sie ze to uczciwa osoba.


Widzisz jak Cię zmanipulowala? Nie "dzięki niej" jesteś po, tylko dzięki tabletkom. A tabletki mogłaś kupić od kogokolwiek lub choćby w aptece i też za którymś razem by Ci się udało. Nie wiem po co ona Wam tak pierze mózgi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzisz jak Cię zmanipulowala? Nie "dzięki niej" jesteś po, tylko dzięki tabletkom. A tabletki mogłaś kupić od kogokolwiek lub choćby w aptece i też za którymś razem by Ci się udało. Nie wiem po co ona Wam tak pierze mózgi...


Dziewczyno droga mam ponad 40lat i nikt mnie nie zmanipuluje. I wyobraz sobie taka sytuacje ze kupilam 3razy tabletki od uczciwych dziewczyn z grupy i kazda mnie oszukala.stracilam w brud pieniedzy i dostalam albo tabletki luzem albo nic. Wiktoria jest jedyna osoba ktora byla uczciwa.  Nie bronie nikogo ale dziewczyna faktycznie mi pomogla . leki dostalan orginalne i co najwazniejsze cały czas byla ze mna w kontakcie.  Powtarzam ze nie wiem jaki masz w tym cel ale sledzac forum od kilku stron widze ze strasznie po niej " jedziesz " i to ty jedna tak sie uparlas na nia.  Moze zostawmy kazdemu wolna wole i ty nie manipuluj ludzmi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakoś te twoje 40 lat nie podpowiedzialo Ci , że należało zamówić ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą i wtedy nie stracilabys w 
BRÓD pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakoś te twoje 40 lat nie podpowiedzialo Ci , że należało zamówić ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą i wtedy nie stracilabys w 
> BRÓD pieniędzy.


Moze tak troche szacunku gowniaro? Takie przytyki to nie do mnie bo na kolezanke nie trafilas. Moze dziewczyny z forum nie potrafia cie ugasic ale ja chetnie to zrobie. Siedzisz tu i tak dogadujesz kazdemu i jad swoj wylewasz. Zajmij sie czyms pozytecznym bo tu twoja obecnosc jest jadowita

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze tak troche szacunku gowniaro? Takie przytyki to nie do mnie bo na kolezanke nie trafilas. Moze dziewczyny z forum nie potrafia cie ugasic ale ja chetnie to zrobie. Siedzisz tu i tak dogadujesz kazdemu i jad swoj wylewasz. Zajmij sie czyms pozytecznym bo tu twoja obecnosc jest jadowita


   Gówniara czy nie, ale ma rację. Zrobiłaś z siebie supermądrą 40 - latkę a nawet nie wpadłaś na to,żeby zamówić ze sprawdzeniem zawartości - nic dziwnego, że zostałaś oszukana....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze tak troche szacunku gowniaro? Takie przytyki to nie do mnie bo na kolezanke nie trafilas. Moze dziewczyny z forum nie potrafia cie ugasic ale ja chetnie to zrobie. Siedzisz tu i tak dogadujesz kazdemu i jad swoj wylewasz. Zajmij sie czyms pozytecznym bo tu twoja obecnosc jest jadowita


To się kulturą osobistą, wiedzą i doświadczeniem popisalas, nie ma co. Dla Twojej wiedzy, nie jestem wiele mlodsza od Ciebie, ale w życiu by mi do głowy nie przyszło, żeby się z tego powodu uważać za lepszą od innych. I nie będziesz mi mówić, gdzie mam siedzieć i co pisać, bo ja tu pomagam dziewczynom, a widzę tylko, że jak ktoś napisze parę słów prawdy na oszustów pokroju Wiktorii, to zaraz pojawiają się "adwokatki", które próbują jej bronić, ale robią to w strasznie agresywny i bezczelny sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno droga mam ponad 40lat i nikt mnie nie zmanipuluje. I wyobraz sobie taka sytuacje ze kupilam 3razy tabletki od uczciwych dziewczyn z grupy i kazda mnie oszukala.stracilam w brud pieniedzy i dostalam albo tabletki luzem albo nic. Wiktoria jest jedyna osoba ktora byla uczciwa.  Nie bronie nikogo ale dziewczyna faktycznie mi pomogla . leki dostalan orginalne i co najwazniejsze cały czas byla ze mna w kontakcie.  Powtarzam ze nie wiem jaki masz w tym cel ale sledzac forum od kilku stron widze ze strasznie po niej " jedziesz " i to ty jedna tak sie uparlas na nia.  Moze zostawmy kazdemu wolna wole i ty nie manipuluj ludzmi


Masz 40 lat i nie rozróżniasz tabletek chcesz mi wmówić że wysłała Ci metotroksat w opakowaniu .. Najwidoczniej jesteś dobrą koleżanka Wiktori lub sama pisze te wybielajace i wychwalajace sie historie na swoj temat ja mam dowody w formie smsow ze wysyla w opakowaniu po czym jak sie juz ma  tabletki pisze ze te zawsze wysyła luzem.. Jak Wiktoria jest taka super to niech wstwai zdjecia tabletek .  Masz 40 lat i łykasz bòg wie co bez blistrów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To się kulturą osobistą, wiedzą i doświadczeniem popisalas, nie ma co. Dla Twojej wiedzy, nie jestem wiele mlodsza od Ciebie, ale w życiu by mi do głowy nie przyszło, żeby się z tego powodu uważać za lepszą od innych. I nie będziesz mi mówić, gdzie mam siedzieć i co pisać, bo ja tu pomagam dziewczynom, a widzę tylko, że jak ktoś napisze parę słów prawdy na oszustów pokroju Wiktorii, to zaraz pojawiają się "adwokatki", które próbują jej bronić, ale robią to w strasznie agresywny i bezczelny sposób.


Myslisz ze nie widac ze pisze to jedna osoba? Zato ty po wszystkich jedziesz ... Wylewasz jad na dziewczyny ktore sie z toba nie zgadzaja i to ty udajesz ekspertkenod wszystkiego. A bronie kogos kto mi pomogl . pisalam tutaj komentarze to bylas chyba zbyt zajeta klotniami z innymi ze na twoja pomoc liczyc nie mowisiala.ale jakos wiktoria do 1 w nocy wisiala ze mna na telefonie . Ale oczywiscie ty i tak znajdziesz powod zeby wbic szpile. Masz w tym jakis interes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz 40 lat i nie rozróżniasz tabletek chcesz mi wmówić że wysłała Ci metotroksat w opakowaniu .. Najwidoczniej jesteś dobrą koleżanka Wiktori lub sama pisze te wybielajace i wychwalajace sie historie na swoj temat ja mam dowody w formie smsow ze wysyla w opakowaniu po czym jak sie juz ma  tabletki pisze ze te zawsze wysyła luzem.. Jak Wiktoria jest taka super to niech wstwai zdjecia tabletek .  Masz 40 lat i łykasz bòg wie co bez blistrów?


Kupy dupy sie twoje wpisy nie trzymaja . wyslac ci moze swoje zdjęcie dla wiarygodnosci ? A przedstawiac sie nie musze . a to ze ja bronia nie oznacza ze nia jestem !
Komus wypominasz ze paczki ze spr zawartosci nie wzial a ty sie dalas niby oszukac? To jak zostalas oszukana to jakim cudem ci sie udalo? Klamiesz i to w dodatku bez ladu i skladu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupy dupy sie twoje wpisy nie trzymaja . wyslac ci moze swoje zdjęcie dla wiarygodnosci ? A przedstawiac sie nie musze . a to ze ja bronia nie oznacza ze nia jestem !
> Komus wypominasz ze paczki ze spr zawartosci nie wzial a ty sie dalas niby oszukac? To jak zostalas oszukana to jakim cudem ci sie udalo? Klamiesz i to w dodatku bez ladu i skladu...


Widzisz, bo mimo Twoich urojeń, nie piszesz z jedną osobą. Ja żadnych tabletek od handlarza nie zamawialam, nawet by mi do głowy nie przyszło. Swój zestaw miałam od WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanko co spodkalas sie z ta Wiktoria czegos tu nie pojmuję jak mizna zostać oszukana spotykając się osobiscie????To chyba po to się spotykasz zeby nie dostać oszukana???? Cos mi tu nie pasuje.Ja tez kupowałam od p.Ani i przy niej otwieralam i sprawdzalam zawartość.!Wiec albo sciemniasz albo bylas na niezłym kacu !!!Aaaa i nie bronię tu nikogo bo kazda z nas zamawiając tu, liczy sie z konsekwencją tak???A ty jezeli kupujesz od kogoś osobiscie to TYM BARDZIEJ powinnas sprawdzić bo mialas okazje a nie teraz nam dupe zawracasz.To forum nie pomaga biednym pokrzywdzonym _ o ile wogole jesteś pokrzywdzona !!!aA pani 40 _sto latce się nie dziwię bo poprostu spanikowala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupy dupy sie twoje wpisy nie trzymaja . wyslac ci moze swoje zdjęcie dla wiarygodnosci ? A przedstawiac sie nie musze . a to ze ja bronia nie oznacza ze nia jestem !
> Komus wypominasz ze paczki ze spr zawartosci nie wzial a ty sie dalas niby oszukac? To jak zostalas oszukana to jakim cudem ci sie udalo? Klamiesz i to w dodatku bez ladu i skladu...


Skad wiesz że mi się udało!!!! Dziwna jesteś!!! Wiktoria to oszustka i taka jest prawda..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad wiesz że mi się udało!!!! Dziwna jesteś!!! Wiktoria to oszustka i taka jest prawda..


Ty to trzezwa aby jestes? Pisalas 2strony do tylu ze ci sie udalo klamczucho

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanko co spodkalas sie z ta Wiktoria czegos tu nie pojmuję jak mizna zostać oszukana spotykając się osobiscie????To chyba po to się spotykasz zeby nie dostać oszukana???? Cos mi tu nie pasuje.Ja tez kupowałam od p.Ani i przy niej otwieralam i sprawdzalam zawartość.!Wiec albo sciemniasz albo bylas na niezłym kacu !!!Aaaa i nie bronię tu nikogo bo kazda z nas zamawiając tu, liczy sie z konsekwencją tak???A ty jezeli kupujesz od kogoś osobiscie to TYM BARDZIEJ powinnas sprawdzić bo mialas okazje a nie teraz nam dupe zawracasz.To forum nie pomaga biednym pokrzywdzonym _ o ile wogole jesteś pokrzywdzona !!!aA pani 40 _sto latce się nie dziwię bo poprostu spanikowala.


Nie pisałam na forum że się spotkałam osobiście o tym wie tylko Wiktoria i ja i juz wiadomo kto to pisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tak wogole to jeżeli to jeżeli ci sie mimo wszystko udalo po zakupie tego zestawu to modra osoba powinna zamknąć gębę i zapomnieć o sprawie.Nie rób się dobra ciocia bo my togo nie potrzebujemy.Kazda z nas ma swój rozum .żegnam i pani juz podziekujemy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty to trzezwa aby jestes? Pisalas 2strony do tylu ze ci sie udalo klamczucho


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem WIKTORIO... napisalam ze niee jestem pewna nie bylam u lekarza.... I tyle w tym temacie... Wlasnie kopiuje smsy na kompa zaraz tu je zamieszcze   .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam 34 lata i nigdy nie była bym takim debilem,żeby zamówić taki specyfik jak Arthrotec bez sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to faktyczne cos z toba nie tak bo kilka stron wczesniej pisalas nam ze spotkalas sie z ta Wiktoria??? A co nas kobietko obchodzą wasze sms???masz wojnę z tą babka to to jest twoja prywatna sprawa a moze ny nie mamy ochoty tego czytać????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to faktyczne cos z toba nie tak bo kilka stron wczesniej pisalas nam ze spotkalas sie z ta Wiktoria??? A co nas kobietko obchodzą wasze sms???masz wojnę z tą babka to to jest twoja prywatna sprawa a moze ny nie mamy ochoty tego czytać????


 Nie dociera do twojej 40letniej mądrej głowy, że tu pisze co najmniej kilka osób ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To ty bys nie zamówiła a jak bys sie spodkala to tym bardziej bys sprawdzila? Bo ja bym tak zrobiła.Wiesz co to dwie handlary się kłócą bo jedna drugą chce z interesu wybić!!!!Na sto procent!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to faktyczne cos z toba nie tak bo kilka stron wczesniej pisalas nam ze spotkalas sie z ta Wiktoria??? A co nas kobietko obchodzą wasze sms???masz wojnę z tą babka to to jest twoja prywatna sprawa a moze ny nie mamy ochoty tego czytać????


    Może Ty nie masz ochoty. Bardzo dobrze,że pisze - oszustom trzeba udowadniać oszustwo i piętnować ich!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ty bys nie zamówiła a jak bys sie spodkala to tym bardziej bys sprawdzila? Bo ja bym tak zrobiła.Wiesz co to dwie handlary się kłócą bo jedna drugą chce z interesu wybić!!!!Na sto procent!!!!!


   Jak bym się spotkała, to oczywiście, że tym bardziej bym sprawdziła co dostaję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile??!!! 420 zł?!!! Ja pier.....To basko widze już żadnego hamulca nie ma.


A no nie ma .Wiesz nie warto tu sie udzielac widocznie co poniektóre lubia być oszukiwane zresztą jak widzę to odpisuje nam Wiktoria podszywajac się pod kogoś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ooo wypraszam sobie do 40 to jeszcze mi brakuje.!!!! A jezeli byscie przy zakupie myslaly to tych idjotycznych wpisow by nie bylo!!!!a ty skoro lubisz czytac takie pierdoly to wejdz na pudelka tam sie dopiero dzieje!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotek forte i zwykly lek mam od lekarza na recepte ,stosuje go na stawy.odsprzedam paczke lub polowe tj.10szt. za160zl. a ten zwykly 10zl.tanszy.Pozdrawiam moj tel. 603551621

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to faktyczne cos z toba nie tak bo kilka stron wczesniej pisalas nam ze spotkalas sie z ta Wiktoria??? A co nas kobietko obchodzą wasze sms???masz wojnę z tą babka to to jest twoja prywatna sprawa a moze ny nie mamy ochoty tego czytać????


To ty masz chyba coś z głową bo nie pisałam że się spotkalam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania arthrotek forte i zwykly lek mam od lekarza na recepte ,stosuje go na stawy.odsprzedam paczke lub polowe tj.10szt. za160zl. a ten zwykly 10zl.tanszy.Pozdrawiam moj tel. 603551621


  Następna gwiazda!!! 320 zł za Arthrotec. Wstydu za grosz nie masz!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Następna gwiazda!!! 320 zł za Arthrotec. Wstydu za grosz nie masz!!!


Co ciebie to kurwa obchodzi ? Swoja dupa sie zainteresuj nie czyjas!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ciebie to kurwa obchodzi ? Swoja dupa sie zainteresuj nie czyjas!


   A właśnie,że obchodzi złodziejko obrzydliwa!!!! I będę komentować. Zabronisz mi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tutaj jak widzę to jak by sam Biskup sie wypowiedział to było by ze to ta Wiktoria!Co wy macie z ta Wiktoria????Z interesu chcecie ja wykopać??, kto co napisze to Wiktoria_zygac sie mi od tej Wiktorii się chce!!!! Logicznie myśląc to jezeli by notorycznie oszukiwala to bylo by tu wiele pokrzywdzonych tak???a jest jedna bidulka co mogla sprawdzić co kupuje a nie zrobiła tego czemu???bo w dupie kupiła !!!! Tyle wam chce napisac a i nie jestem słynną Wiktoria.Madra osoba co to czyta to moze odróżnić styl pisania kazdej osoby.Tak???zadna z was na to nie wpadła???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze jeszcze raz sie spotkajcie tylko na ringu ! I po nokalcie dojdziecie kto jest ten beeee!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec cena47zl plus koszta odbioru.chetne prosze o e-mail pod tym postem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tutaj jak widzę to jak by sam Biskup sie wypowiedział to było by ze to ta Wiktoria!Co wy macie z ta Wiktoria????Z interesu chcecie ja wykopać??, kto co napiswze to Wiktoria_zygac sie mi od tej Wiktorii się chce!!!! Logicznie myśląc to jezeli by notorycznie oszukiwala to bylo by tu wiele pokrzywdzonych tak???a jest jedna bidulka co mogla sprawdzić co kupuje a nie zrobiła tego czemu???bo w dupie kupiła !!!! Tyle wam chce napisac a i nie jestem słynną Wiktoria.Madra osoba co to czyta to moze odróżnić styl pisania kazdej osoby.Tak???zadna z was na to nie wpadła???


A ty dalej swoje oszustko.... Bidulka hm może i tak bo w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie wiem jak wygląda tabletka meto..  Chcesz odróżniać styl pisania w internecie ehhh. Nie odpuszczę ci ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Faktycznie jesteś z kosmosu i nie groz osobie z ktora wymieniasz poglady bo ja to mam gdzieś co ty i twoja oszustka macie ze sobą.Jedna warta drugiej.Dobrze ci tak bo obrazasz ludzi co nic ci nie zrobili moze w życiu realnym tez taka jesteś.Wiec wcale mi ciebie nie szkoda cwaniaro!!! Od dzisiaj moge dla ciebie być tez Wiktoria bo mimo ze nią nie jestem to ty zakuty lbie ciagle twierdzisz jedno i to samo.!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec cena47zl plus koszta odbioru.chetne prosze o e-mail pod tym postem


Czy aktualne? 
agadz16@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Faktycznie jesteś z kosmosu i nie groz osobie z ktora wymieniasz poglady bo ja to mam gdzieś co ty i twoja oszustka macie ze sobą.Jedna warta drugiej.Dobrze ci tak bo obrazasz ludzi co nic ci nie zrobili moze w życiu realnym tez taka jesteś.Wiec wcale mi ciebie nie szkoda cwaniaro!!! Od dzisiaj moge dla ciebie być tez Wiktoria bo mimo ze nią nie jestem to ty zakuty lbie ciagle twierdzisz jedno i to samo.!!


Licz się ze słowi chcesz zobaczyć jak wygląda zakuty łeb sojrz w lustro mi Ciebie też nie jest żal..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny 3 lata temu użyłem tego z dziewczyną. Trochę sumienie mi daje we znaki niestety. Mam super dziecko i żałuje bo tak na prawde strach ma wielkie oczy i poradzilibysmy sobie z dwojka. Lek dziala i bedzie dzialac. Jest 97% ze zadziala a jeszcze wiecej z innym lekiem. Podkreslam nie oceniam Was tylko przemyslcie czy jestescie serio w beznadziejnej sytuacji czy po prostu to wasze leki i humorki , mialem 17 lat. Teraz sobie radze i wtedy tez bym sobie poradzil dlatego żałuje. Rodzina powinna pomóc a faceta gonić do roboty. Jak jestescie samotne to mozna cos wymyslic jest teraz 500+ i alimenty skromnie ale dziecko głodne ni bedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny 3 lata temu użyłem tego z dziewczyną. Trochę sumienie mi daje we znaki niestety. Mam super dziecko i żałuje bo tak na prawde strach ma wielkie oczy i poradzilibysmy sobie z dwojka. Lek dziala i bedzie dzialac. Jest 97% ze zadziala a jeszcze wiecej z innym lekiem. Podkreslam nie oceniam Was tylko przemyslcie czy jestescie serio w beznadziejnej sytuacji czy po prostu to wasze leki i humorki , mialem 17 lat. Teraz sobie radze i wtedy tez bym sobie poradzil dlatego żałuje. Rodzina powinna pomóc a faceta gonić do roboty. Jak jestescie samotne to mozna cos wymyslic jest teraz 500+ i alimenty skromnie ale dziecko głodne ni bedzie


Pozwól, że to kobieta będzie decydować, czy chce mieć dziecko, czy ma "lęki i humorki". Możesz chcieć jak najlepiej, ale to my znosimy cały trud ciąży, porodu, karmienia i większości opieki nad dzieckiem. A często gęsto zostajemy same, gdy "tatus" nie moze podołać i idzie w siną dal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem Cię doskonale ale jak trafisz na takiego jak ja to będzie dobrze serio. Pomagam w domu a na codzien pracuje . Wiem że to Wy macie najciężej. Ale czasem nie jest tak źle jak się myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem Cię doskonale ale jak trafisz na takiego jak ja to będzie dobrze serio. Pomagam w domu a na codzien pracuje . Wiem że to Wy macie najciężej. Ale czasem nie jest tak źle jak się myśli


Dziecko drogie, mam swojego męża, jednego i tego samego od 17 lat, i dwoje zaplanowanych dzieci. Decyzje o usunięciu trzeciej ciazy podjęliśmy wspólnie, oboje ciężko pracujemy żeby zapewnić godny byt naszym dzieciom i nie stać nas na trzecie. Jak przeżyjesz trochę życia, to się przekonasz, że nie wszystko jest czarne albo białe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny proszę podajcie jakiś kontakt na sprawdzone tabletki i czy któraś z pań kupowała od p Ani?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy aktualne? 
> agadz16@interia.pl


Czy aktualne wezmę ?proszę o kontakt edytaedzia88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wezmę proszę o kontakt edytaedzia88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wezme proszę napisać czy aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A u mnie się nie udało, chociaż myślałam, ze tak. Byłam na USG - odklejone łożysko w kilku miejscach. Skierowanie do szpitala na patologie ciąży. Co robić dalej? Pomóżcie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak ja bralam u p.Ani ona ma tylko Art.konkretna babka.Wysylka jaka chcesz.Polecam .Ale nie mam nr tel bo kaze zaraz wszystko kasowac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A u mnie się nie udało, chociaż myślałam, ze tak. Byłam na USG - odklejone łożysko w kilku miejscach. Skierowanie do szpitala na patologie ciąży. Co robić dalej? Pomóżcie


A który to tydzień ? Ja bym zamawiala zestaw od women.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień ? Ja bym zamawiala zestaw od women.


8 niestety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz to musisz chyba zaliczyc szpital chyba ze jak najszybciej spróbujesz jeszcze raz.co bralas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od women idzie długo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8 niestety.


No to masz jeszcze dużo czasu, co najmniej cztery tygodnie. Wejdź sobie na maszwybor.net i poczytaj, tam dziewczyny w wyższych tygodniach biorą tabletki i wszystko się udaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od women idzie długo


Idzie około dwóch tygodni ale dochodzi i można pozbyć się problemu, no chyba, że ktoś woli lamentowac i urodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz to musisz chyba zaliczyc szpital chyba ze jak najszybciej spróbujesz jeszcze raz.co bralas?


A po co ma się kłaść na podtrzymanie, jak nie chce tej ciąży???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od p .A .bralam dwa razy ona jest sprawdzona tylko ona bardzo nie lubi jak sie ja na forum wymienia i rosi zeby jej tego nie robic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam od pani A ale ona bardzo nie lubi jak sie ja na forum wymienia zawsze prosi aby tego nie robić.polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to nie rób tego. Nie polecaj pani A. skoro tego nie chce. Pani A. nie będzie miała klientek i będzie problem z głowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz to musisz chyba zaliczyc szpital chyba ze jak najszybciej spróbujesz jeszcze raz.co bralas?


Brałam Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze za małą dawke wzielas bo z tego co piszesz coś się zaczęło dziać skoro łożysko sie odkleja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ona podaje tylko nr.tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W szpitalu to wezmą cię na podtrzymanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo szpital albo jeszcze jedna proba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej powiedzcie mi prosze jaki kolor powinny miec te tabletki metotrexat bo boje sie ze zostalam oszukana ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze za małą dawke wzielas bo z tego co piszesz coś się zaczęło dziać skoro łożysko sie odkleja?


Wzięłam 12 tabletek w trzech dawkach... No coś się zaczęli dziać, ale niestety się nie skończyło tak jak powinno  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej powiedzcie mi prosze jaki kolor powinny miec te tabletki metotrexat bo boje sie ze zostalam oszukana ;/


Małe żółte .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam 12 tabletek w trzech dawkach... No coś się zaczęli dziać, ale niestety się nie skończyło tak jak powinno


Wez jeszcze raz masz teraz ciaze bardzo zagrożona .. w szpitu poloza cie na podtrzymanie i uratuja ta ciaze w 8tc jest jeszcze kosmowka nie lozysko pewnie sie podklejala i zrobily sie krwiaki mialam tak w 2 ciazy dwa tyg lezalam w szpitalu łozysko odkleilo sie dopiero w 33 tc szybka cesarka .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Małe żółte .


A jaki masz kolor bialy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak, biale a co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nic pytasz jaki maja miec kolor .. Żółty ..Masz biale zostalas oszukana poczytaj pare stron wczesniej tam kilka osob pisalo o kolorze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znalazlam jak powinny wygladac te tabletki dziekuje za info  :Smile:  przechodze do działania!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, biale a co?


   A to,że niestety nie Mtothrexat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wez jeszcze raz masz teraz ciaze bardzo zagrożona .. w szpitu poloza cie na podtrzymanie i uratuja ta ciaze w 8tc jest jeszcze kosmowka nie lozysko pewnie sie podklejala i zrobily sie krwiaki mialam tak w 2 ciazy dwa tyg lezalam w szpitalu łozysko odkleilo sie dopiero w 33 tc szybka cesarka .


Tak dokładnie mówił lekarz. Wezmę w takim razie jutro drugą dawkę, bo dopiero rano odbieram zamówione tabletki z apteki. Mogę jeszcze coś zrobić czy lepiej już nie kombinować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znalazlam jak powinny wygladac te tabletki dziekuje za info  przechodze do działania!


Nie lykaj tych tabletek to nie metotroksan metartoksan jest żółty nie bialy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak dokładnie mówił lekarz. Wezmę w takim razie jutro drugą dawkę, bo dopiero rano odbieram zamówione tabletki z apteki. Mogę jeszcze coś zrobić czy lepiej już nie kombinować?


Lezalam plackiem bralam luteine i duphaston nie oszczedzaj się tyle moge ci poradzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znalazlam jak powinny wygladac te tabletki dziekuje za info  przechodze do działania!


 Ehh znalazłaś napewno zdjęcie na necie tak jaak ja ale w rzeczywistości ta tabletka wygląda inaczej jest malutka jak urofuragin i mocno żółtawa, chcesz to ja łykaj Twoje zdrowie ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokladny opis można znaleść na 
Metotroksat instytut hematologi i transfuzjolog

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam pierwsza dawke, straszne w smaku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzielam pierwsza dawke, straszne w smaku...


Smak jest do przeżycia. Pomyśl jak smakuje 25 lat życia z niechcianym dzieckiem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Smak jest do przeżycia. Pomyśl jak smakuje 25 lat życia z niechcianym dzieckiem


   Hahaha. Dobre :Smile: . Dałaś radę z tym tekstem :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Smak metotreksatu czy arthro?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Smak metotreksatu czy arthro?


Ona nie ma metotrexatu. Wiktoria nie wysyła metotrexatu, tylko jakiś chłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ona nie ma metotrexatu. Wiktoria nie wysyła metotrexatu, tylko jakiś chłam


Dziękuję Ci że też odważyłaś się to napisać ja w czwartek i piątek pisalłam że Wiktoria ma tylko art reszta to oszustwo i przez niektóre zostałam zwyzywana od tępych łbów kłamczuch itd chociaż sądzę że to pisała właśnie ona .. Jesteś tą cziweczyną co czekała  na przesyłkę. I miała dojść dzisiaj? Przykro mi że też zostałaś oszukana trzymam kciuki aby ci się udało ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Smak jest do przeżycia. Pomyśl jak smakuje 25 lat życia z niechcianym dzieckiem


Jakbyś już urodziła, to nie sądzę, żebyś to dziecko traktowała jak coś zbędnego. Na pewno byś je kochała, a ono odpłaciło by Ci za twoją miłość...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? 
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Smak metotreksatu czy arthro?


arthrotec..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakbyś już urodziła, to nie sądzę, żebyś to dziecko traktowała jak coś zbędnego. Na pewno byś je kochała, a ono odpłaciło by Ci za twoją miłość...


Tak sądzisz ? A rodzice pokroju Waśniewskiej ? Uważasz że ona kochała swoją Madzię , kiedy uderzała jej główką o podłogę? A inni patologiczni rodzice niechcianych i maltretowanych dzieci? Też na pewno zapałali do nich bezgraniczna miłością po narodzinach...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Patologie były i będą. Zawsze znajdzie się jakiś psychol. Ale jeśli  dla Ciebie lepszym rozwiązaniem jest pozbycie się dziecka, żeby w przyszłości mu coś złego się nie stało, to jest droga donikąd. Będzie można mnożyć potencjalne problemy i na wszelki wypadek dziecko usunąć, żeby się na nie nie natknęło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej potrzebuje pomocy 12tc zaraz będzie na wow napisali ze za późno i co teraz jakie tabletki żeby zadziałały proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak Ci idzie,masz już jakieś skurcze plamieniaa? ja zaczynam jutro jestem w 6 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Wejdź na Netporadnia.pl Pogadamy :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej potrzebuje pomocy 12tc zaraz będzie na wow napisali ze za późno i co teraz jakie tabletki żeby zadziałały proszę o pomoc


Jeśli chcesz zamówić zestaw z WOW albo z WHW, to podaj w konsultacji inną datę miesiączki, żeby ciąża wyszła mlodsza. Ja robiłam zestawem w 14 tc i wszystko było ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli chcesz zamówić zestaw z WOW albo z WHW, to podaj w konsultacji inną datę miesiączki, żeby ciąża wyszła mlodsza. Ja robiłam zestawem w 14 tc i wszystko było ok.


Nie dostałaś silnego krwotoku i co udało się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak Ci idzie,masz już jakieś skurcze plamieniaa? ja zaczynam jutro jestem w 6 tyg


jeszcze nie mam plamien ani nic.. jestem po pierwszej dawce, brzuch mnie boli i od czasu do czasu czuje slaby skurcz ale nic poza tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dostałaś silnego krwotoku i co udało się


Tak udało się, krwawienie trochę większe niż w okres, oczywiście najpierw plod i łożysko. Nawet w szpitalu nie byłam, sama się oczyscilam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli będziesz w stanie napisz proszę na bieżąco jak to przebiega i jak się czujesz,trzymam kciuki żeby się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy kolejna dawke mam wziac po 3h od wziecia pierwszej czy od wyplucia rdzenia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli będziesz w stanie napisz proszę na bieżąco jak to przebiega i jak się czujesz,trzymam kciuki żeby się udalo


Narazie nic procz bolu brzucha (do zniesienia) powiedziałabym ze mniejszy niz przy okresie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy kolejna dawke mam wziac po 3h od wziecia pierwszej czy od wyplucia rdzenia ?


od wzięcia do ust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od wzięcia do ust


dziekuje bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

warto być w ruchu, jakiś lekki wysiłek,sprzątanie, gimnastyka, mogą pomóc w rozkręceniu akcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wlasnie wzielam druga dawke (20:55) niestety zwymiotowaAŁAM aczkolwiek zdarzylam tabletki wypluc do szklanki co mam teraz zrobic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wlasnie wzielam druga dawke (20:55) niestety zwymiotowaAŁAM aczkolwiek zdarzylam tabletki wypluc do szklanki co mam teraz zrobic?


moge je wypic z woda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wsadz je do buzi też.tak miałam przy drugiej dawce jak tabletki już ci zmiekly to mozesz wyjac rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wsadz je do buzi też.tak miałam przy drugiej dawce jak tabletki już ci zmiekly to mozesz wyjac rdzenie


i mam je trzymac okolo 20 min jeszcze? bo one sa juz bardzo rozpuszczone i nie wiem czy uda mi sie je trzymac pod jezykiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powinnaś je trzymać 30 minut potem mozna popic woda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wsadz je pod jezyk dasz rade . Staraj sie nie lykac sliny bedzie ci lzej potem popij .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz je włożyć między dziąsło a policzek, tam będą wolniej się rozpuszczać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dlugo (ile dni ) moze utrzywac sie bol brzucha i jajnikow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dlugo (ile dni ) moze utrzywac sie bol brzucha i jajnikow.


Ale w jakim przypadku? Poronilas? Potwierdzone badaniami?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie potwierdzone w czwartek dzisiaj dziwnie bola mnie jajniki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie potwierdzone w czwartek dzisiaj dziwnie bola mnie jajniki.


No to warto by było zacząć od potwierdzenia czy poronilas, bo w zależności od tego bóle mogą mieć różne pochodzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po drugiej dawce, bole sie nasilily, mam dreszcze zaczyna mnie bolec krzyz. Ledwo chodze  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to warto by było zacząć od potwierdzenia czy poronilas, bo w zależności od tego bóle mogą mieć różne pochodzenie.


Jak sie podcieralam to wypadlo akurat na papier wiec moglam sie przyjzec raczej poronilam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po drugiej dawce, bole sie nasilily, mam dreszcze zaczyna mnie bolec krzyz. Ledwo chodze


Możesz wziąć przeciwbólowa, po co się męczyc :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak sie podcieralam to wypadlo akurat na papier wiec moglam sie przyjzec raczej poronilam .


Napisałas wcześniej, że nie potwierdzone  :Smile:  skoro poronilas, to umiarkowane bóle związane z obkurczajaca się macica mogą utrzymywać się nawet do 7-10 dni. Może się też pojawić kłucie w jajnikach, związane z burzą hormonalna po aborcji. Jajniki przestawiają się na "nieciazowa" produkcję hormonów. Objawy które powinny cię zaniepokoić to silne bóle brzucha, nie ustepujace mimo tabletki przeciwbólowej, gorączka i brzydki zapach wydzieliny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie potwierdzone przez lekarza tak to zrozumiałam dzieki za wyjasnienie a bol piersi tez moze byc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja juz po! po 2 dawce sie udalo... bol okropny  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gratuluję w którym tyg byłaś? Zarodek widziałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratuluję w którym tyg byłaś? Zarodek widziałaś?


tak widzialam  :Frown:  poczatek 8

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie może jakieś sprawdzone namiary na osobę od której kupie arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy musze brac 3 dawke skoro po 2 polecialo wszystko ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też 8 jutro zaczynam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też 8 jutro zaczynam


zycze powodzenia i wytrwałosci! wazne zeby ktos byl przy Tobie. polecam brac od razu tabl. przeciwbolowe zmniejszy bole

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja juz po! po 2 dawce sie udalo... bol okropny



Brałaś tylko arthrotec? Czy coś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7tyg ciąży, czy sam arthrotec pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie może jakieś sprawdzone namiary na osobę od której kupie arthrotec ?


Od tej pani. " marlena.biegun30@interia.pl "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. W 4 tc brałam Art dopochwowo 4tab co 3 godz. 3razy. I nic... tabletki sie nie rospuscily następnego dnia wyleciało ok 8 szt. Dziś byłam u lekarza 6tc... czy próbować jeszcze raz Art doustnie czy zamówić zestaw z wow ?? Ktoś wie czy woj. Śląskie otrzymuje przesprzesyłki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wczoraj o 19wzielam 4tabletki arthroteksc pod język zaczęłamzobaczylam krew juz po 15minutach kolejna dawka o 22delikatyn ból podbrzusza więcej krwi i skrzepy jeden miał koło 6-7cm jeszcze kilka było mniejszych o 1w nocy kolejna dawka 4tabletel i delikatne krwawienie takie jakby kończyła się miesiączka i tak do tej pory.... czy udało Mi się poronic .. dziękuję za jaką oliwek odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałaś tylko arthrotec? Czy coś jeszcze?


Tylko arth i po 2 dawce bylo juz po...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie potwierdzone przez lekarza tak to zrozumiałam dzieki za wyjasnienie a bol piersi tez moze byc ?


Tak, ból piersi tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy musze brac 3 dawke skoro po 2 polecialo wszystko ??


Gratulacje. Trzecia dawkę należy wziąć choćby po to, żeby wspomóc oczyszczanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. W 4 tc brałam Art dopochwowo 4tab co 3 godz. 3razy. I nic... tabletki sie nie rospuscily następnego dnia wyleciało ok 8 szt. Dziś byłam u lekarza 6tc... czy próbować jeszcze raz Art doustnie czy zamówić zestaw z wow ?? Ktoś wie czy woj. Śląskie otrzymuje przesprzesyłki?


Z WOW nie wyślą Ci do śląskiego,jedynie na poste restante do bezpiecznego województwa, świętokrzyskiego lub łódzkiego. Z kolei z WHW możesz zamówić do dowolnego województwa, one mogą wysłać paczkę z pominięciem celników.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wczoraj o 19wzielam 4tabletki arthroteksc pod język zaczęłamzobaczylam krew juz po 15minutach kolejna dawka o 22delikatyn ból podbrzusza więcej krwi i skrzepy jeden miał koło 6-7cm jeszcze kilka było mniejszych o 1w nocy kolejna dawka 4tabletel i delikatne krwawienie takie jakby kończyła się miesiączka i tak do tej pory.... czy udało Mi się poronic .. dziękuję za jaką oliwek odpowiedz


My tego nie wiemy. Musisz zrobić badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od tej pani. " marlena.biegun30@interia.pl "


Nie ma takiego konta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio odsprzedam Arthrotec. 
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma takiego konta


marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie sprawdziony arthrotec na terenie wroclawia
metin.cold@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam tabletki polecialo kilka skrzepow i do dzis boli mnie krzyz i zoladek.... Czy to normalne oraz jeszcze bola mnie bola pierwi czy to nomalne i jaksie podcieram to mam takie brazowe  krwawienie... Lekarz dopiero w przyszlym tygodniu .... Czu ktoras tez tak miala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthortec zwykły za 180 zł, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to jest kwestia dogadania, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zaczynam jutro bo tak będę mieć art trzymajcie kciuki dziewczyny bo boje się jak cholera

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zaczynam jutro bo tak będę mieć art trzymajcie kciuki dziewczyny bo boje się jak cholera


ja jestem po pierwszej dawce po poltora godzinie zaczelam krwawić mocniej i wylecialy skrzepy duże teraz mija 2 godziny skurcze mam caly czas i krwawię za godz druga dawka tylko nie wiem czy dam rade tamtej o malo nie zwymiotowalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymam kciuki uda się dasz rade a mogę zapytać który tydz ,ale jest dobrze jak po pierwszej juz tak ruszyło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem po pierwszej dawce po poltora godzinie zaczelam krwawić mocniej i wylecialy skrzepy duże teraz mija 2 godziny skurcze mam caly czas i krwawię za godz druga dawka tylko nie wiem czy dam rade tamtej o malo nie zwymiotowalam


A ten cały rdzeń z tabletek to wyplułas po jakimś czasie tez się obawie bo mam szybki odruch wymiotny daj znać co i jak później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec można delikatnie rozciąć nożem, i wyjąc rdzenie, przed włożeniem do ust. Można też włożyć miedzy dziąsło a policzek, wtedy mniej czuć smak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem po pierwszej dawce po poltora godzinie zaczelam krwawić mocniej i wylecialy skrzepy duże teraz mija 2 godziny skurcze mam caly czas i krwawię za godz druga dawka tylko nie wiem czy dam rade tamtej o malo nie zwymiotowalam


ja przy drugiej dawce zwymiotowalam ale udalo mi sie wypluc tabletki do szklanki i wlalam troszke wody i pilam pomalu i sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki uda się dasz rade a mogę zapytać który tydz ,ale jest dobrze jak po pierwszej juz tak ruszyło


9 tydz jestem juz po drugiej dawki nie dotrzymalam wymiotowalam po 20 minutach i 15 minut po drugiej dawce sie zaczelo duże krwawienie skurcze co chwile dosc u mnie mocne i trwaly ok 20 minut polozylam sie i przekrecalam z boku na bok przy mocnym skurcu czulam jak runelo na podpaskę doszlam do lazienki i jeszcze przez chwile lecialy skrzepy i sporo krwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ten cały rdzeń z tabletek to wyplułas po jakimś czasie tez się obawie bo mam szybki odruch wymiotny daj znać co i jak później


tak po pierwszej dawce wyplulam drugiej nie dotrzymalam zwymiotowalam po 20 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak po pierwszej dawce wyplulam drugiej nie dotrzymalam zwymiotowalam po 20 min


jeszcze czeka mnie 3 dawka nie wiem czy ja brac w tym wszystkim najgorsze byly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dopiero co rano pisałam, że należy wziąć wszystkie trzy dawki, choćby po to żeby porządnie się oczyścić....ehh, sobie, a muzom...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dopiero co rano pisałam, że należy wziąć wszystkie trzy dawki, choćby po to żeby porządnie się oczyścić....ehh, sobie, a muzom...


przepraszam nie przeczytalam dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak po pierwszej dawce wyplulam drugiej nie dotrzymalam zwymiotowalam po 20 min


Weź ta trzecia bo trzeba jakoś wytrwasz,mam nadzieje ze mi też pójdzie równie dobrze obawiam się też tych wymiotów ale niemam wyjscia dam rade

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weź ta trzecia bo trzeba jakoś wytrwasz,mam nadzieje ze mi też pójdzie równie dobrze obawiam się też tych wymiotów ale niemam wyjscia dam rade


mnie jak mdlilo do wymiotów to glowe bralam wyżej i oddychalam na trochę pomagalo i co chwile tak choć 2 dawki mimo wszystko nie dotrzymalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mnie jak mdlilo do wymiotów to glowe bralam wyżej i oddychalam na trochę pomagalo i co chwile tak choć 2 dawki mimo wszystko nie dotrzymalam


zaraz 3 cieszy mnie ze ostatnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak brac ten arthrotec? 
Ile i co ile ? Czy ktos moze mi pomoc ? 
Nie umie tu znalezc dawkowania i w jaki sposob??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak brac ten arthrotec? 
> Ile i co ile ? Czy ktos moze mi pomoc ? 
> Nie umie tu znalezc dawkowania i w jaki sposob??


4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 godz ja bralam dzis 12.30 potem 15.30 i teraz trzymam 3 dawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziekuje ! 
Oby sie udalo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak brac ten arthrotec? 
> Ile i co ile ? Czy ktos moze mi pomoc ? 
> Nie umie tu znalezc dawkowania i w jaki sposob??


3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek, na 30 minut, wypluć rdzenie. Można też zastosować dopochwowo. Poniżej adresy pod którymi znajdziesz informacje na temat dawkowania misoprostolu:

h t t p s : / / w w w .womenonweb.org/pl/page/6875/information-about-the-use-of-misoprostol-pills-available-locally

h t t p s : / / w w w .womenonwaves.org/pl/page/6104/how-to-do-an-abortion-with-pills

h t t p s ://consult.womenhelp.org/pl/page/434/how-should-i-take-the-misoprostol-pills

h t t p : / / w w w .maszwybor.net/showthread.php?tid=372

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec oryginalny z apteki kontakt 667006437

----------


## Siedlce

U kogo lub gdzie mogę kupić Arthrotec w pobliżu Siedlec? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 12 tabletek arthrotec , odsprzedam za 100 zł. , odbiór w Łodzi 533283982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U kogo lub gdzie mogę kupić Arthrotec w pobliżu Siedlec? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.


Ja mogę Ci odsprzedac tel 667006437 wyśle  na pewno bo mi zostało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?

NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, tel 536 518 711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam..Bardzo pilnie potrzebuję rozmowy z kobietą która wzięła tabletki poronne i jest już po. Potrzebuję porady na ten temat. Moje gg 51991828 .proszę niech ktoś się odezwie.najlepiej by był ktoś z okolic Lublina ,ale to nie koniecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam..Bardzo pilnie potrzebuję rozmowy z kobietą która wzięła tabletki poronne i jest już po. Potrzebuję porady na ten temat. Moje gg 51991828 .proszę niech ktoś się odezwie.najlepiej by był ktoś z okolic Lublina ,ale to nie koniecznie


Wejdź na maszwybor.net, tam jest pełno kobiet po aborcji farmakologicznej, zawsze ktoś jest online. Mają też swoją infolinię, można zadzwonić i pogadać -725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuję tabletek arthotec. Proszę o kontakt na maila : ania.klaus3@onet.pl
Najlepiej Poznań lub okolice.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wejdź na maszwybor.net, tam jest pełno kobiet po aborcji farmakologicznej, zawsze ktoś jest online. Mają też swoją infolinię, można zadzwonić i pogadać -725 892 134


Dziękuję za informację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaraz 3 cieszy mnie ze ostatnia


wlasnie sie obudzilam po 3 dawce mialam jeszcze skurcze ale lekkie jeszcze silniejsze troszke krwawienie ze skrzepami po tym krecilo mi sie w glowie i dalo sie odczuć utratę krwi wzielam żelazo i potas w tabletkach i zasnelam teraz jest w miarę ok to znaczy bolu brzucha nic takiego nie mam ani gorączki tylko oslabienie ale jutro tez wezme żelazo i potas grunt ze juz nie mam mgly przed oczami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co oznacza WHW? Może ktoś napisać cała nazwę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z WOW nie wyślą Ci do śląskiego,jedynie na poste restante do bezpiecznego województwa, świętokrzyskiego lub łódzkiego. Z kolei z WHW możesz zamówić do dowolnego województwa, one mogą wysłać paczkę z pominięciem celników.


Może spróbować jeszcze raz Art doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może spróbować jeszcze raz Art doustnie?


Warto sprobowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co oznacza WHW? Może ktoś napisać cała nazwę?


WomenHelpWomen ,ich strona : womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam tabletki polecialo kilka skrzepow i do dzis boli mnie krzyz i zoladek.... Czy to normalne oraz jeszcze bola mnie bola pierwi czy to nomalne i jaksie podcieram to mam takie brazowe  krwawienie... Lekarz dopiero w przyszlym tygodniu .... Czu ktoras tez tak miala


Tak, ja. Okazało się, ze moja ciąża jest żywa, serce bije, odkleja się tylko kosmowka. Skierowanie na patologie ciąży i tyle w temacie... Dzisiaj próbuje jeszcze raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. 
> beata.beti40@interia.pl


A dlaczego w innych wątkach masz dopisek "lub zestaw z m." Co, boisz się że tu szybciej wyjdzie, że Wiktoria zmieniła się w Beatke i dalej próbuje sprzedawać fałszywy metotrexat ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wlasnie sie obudzilam po 3 dawce mialam jeszcze skurcze ale lekkie jeszcze silniejsze troszke krwawienie ze skrzepami po tym krecilo mi sie w glowie i dalo sie odczuć utratę krwi wzielam żelazo i potas w tabletkach i zasnelam teraz jest w miarę ok to znaczy bolu brzucha nic takiego nie mam ani gorączki tylko oslabienie ale jutro tez wezme żelazo i potas grunt ze juz nie mam mgly przed oczami


Odsprzedam 11 tabletek arthrotec zostaly mi po wczoraj ja kupilam 20 plus 3 dolozyla mi Pani Bo jej zostaly placilam 12 zl za sztuke ale moge sprzedac taniej jesli ktos potrzebuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej jestem dwa dni po. mam pytanie do dziewczyn ktore tez sa po. jak u was bylo z bolem podbrzusza? ja ledwo chodze i boli podbrzusze czy to normalne? ile ten bol bedzie sie utrzymywal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego w innych wątkach masz dopisek "lub zestaw z m." Co, boisz się że tu szybciej wyjdzie, że Wiktoria zmieniła się w Beatke i dalej próbuje sprzedawać fałszywy metotrexat ??


Nie badz bezczelna . sprawdz sobie mojego maila oglaszam sie tu od pol roku. W nikogo sie nie zamieniam . juz sie nawet oglosic nie mozna ? 
Mam zestaw z metotreksatem . jeden. Metotreksat zapakowany w blistrze . male zolte tabletki . jeszcze cos chcesz wiedziec czy sie laskawie odczepisz i zaczniesz pilnowac swojego nosa ? To co masz z wiktoria czy jakas inna mnie proszę w to nie mieszac. Tyle osob sie oglasza a akurat do mnie sie przyczepilas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej jestem dwa dni po. mam pytanie do dziewczyn ktore tez sa po. jak u was bylo z bolem podbrzusza? ja ledwo chodze i boli podbrzusze czy to normalne? ile ten bol bedzie sie utrzymywal?


ja jestem po od wczoraj ale Nic mnie nie boli jesli Ciebie boli moga byc powiklania cos moglo zostac ja tylko krwawie jak przy lekkiej miesiaczce I nie bralam zadnych przeciwbolowych jak masz mozliwosc podejdz do ginekologa zebys zakarzenia nie dostala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jestem po od wczoraj ale Nic mnie nie boli jesli Ciebie boli moga byc powiklania cos moglo zostac ja tylko krwawie jak przy lekkiej miesiaczce I nie bralam zadnych przeciwbolowych jak masz mozliwosc podejdz do ginekologa zebys zakarzenia nie dostala


no ja tez krwawie, wlasnie sie zastanawiam co mam powiedziec u lekarza, zeby nie wyszlo ze cos zrobilam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no ja tez krwawie, wlasnie sie zastanawiam co mam powiedziec u lekarza, zeby nie wyszlo ze cos zrobilam...


powiec ze okres CI sie spoznial dostalas z opoznieniem bardziej obfity I brzuch cie boli Nic nie wykryje ze cos robilas stwierdzi samoistne poronienie.Moglo Ci zostac cos w macicy I dlatego boli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,za jakieś 2 godzinki zaczynam akcje z arthro..powiedzcie kiedy w którym momencie można wziąć tabletkę żeby nie zatrzymać akcji i czy na prawdę jest tak zle? Cholernie się boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,za jakieś 2 godzinki zaczynam akcje z arthro..powiedzcie kiedy w którym momencie można wziąć tabletkę żeby nie zatrzymać akcji i czy na prawdę jest tak zle? Cholernie się boje


Ale jaką tabletkę ? Przeciwbólowe tabletki nie wstrzymują akcji. Nie wolno tylko brać leków rozkurczowych typu nospa, oraz leków z kwasem acetylosalicylowym, typu aspiryna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,za jakieś 2 godzinki zaczynam akcje z arthro..powiedzcie kiedy w którym momencie można wziąć tabletkę żeby nie zatrzymać akcji i czy na prawdę jest tak zle? Cholernie się boje


ja nie bralam przeciw bolowych ogolnie nie jest ale po kazdej dawce dostaniesz dreszczy mi bylo zimno chodzilam w dwoch bluzach ale po ok 30 minutach mijalo jedynie skurcze przy calym wydalaniu zarodka/plodu byly dokuczliwe ale Ta chwile da sie zniesc po tym poczujesz ulge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupowałam od P. Ani. Polecam z czystym sercem. Talbletki w blistrach przed zakupem zdjecie na telefon z czym kolwiek chcesz. Mimo ze bralam je w sylwestra a jak wiadomo kazdy ma wtedy swoje plany kontakt z Panią miałam caly czas!!






> Dziewczyny proszę podajcie jakiś kontakt na sprawdzone tabletki i czy któraś z pań kupowała od p Ani?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam apap w razie co,jestem w 7 tyg o 14 biorę pierwszą dawkę ale skrocilam sobie ogromny ból,morze krwi itp ehh,do tego mam pokręcone sytuację bo mój gin potwierdził ciąże i jestem na zwolnieniu więc tylko poprzez betę mogę sprawdzić czy się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłam apap w razie co,jestem w 7 tyg o 14 biorę pierwszą dawkę ale skrocilam sobie ogromny ból,morze krwi itp ehh,do tego mam pokręcone sytuację bo mój gin potwierdził ciąże i jestem na zwolnieniu więc tylko poprzez betę mogę sprawdzić czy się udalo


potem idz do innego nawet prywatnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupowałam od P. Ani. Polecam z czystym sercem. Talbletki w blistrach przed zakupem zdjecie na telefon z czym kolwiek chcesz. Mimo ze bralam je w sylwestra a jak wiadomo kazdy ma wtedy swoje plany kontakt z Panią miałam caly czas!!


Witaj podaj jakis kontakt do tej pani. Jestem w 11tc .szukam kogos sprawdzonego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj podaj jakis kontakt do tej pani. Jestem w 11tc .szukam kogos sprawdzonego


ja mam mi zostaly ale 11 sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam mi zostaly ale 11 sztuk


A co ona w 11tc zrobi majac 11szt?:/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co ona w 11tc zrobi majac 11szt?:/


zaoferowalam gdyby nie udalo jej sie kupic namawiam nikogo brakuje jednej do pelnej dawki moze by jej ktos odstapil moze komus zostalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co ona w 11tc zrobi majac 11szt?:/


Może wystarczyć. Brakuje tylko jednej tabletki do pełnych trzech dawek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może wystarczyć. Brakuje tylko jednej tabletki do pełnych trzech dawek.


dlatego napisalam myslalam ze od tego jest to forum zeby sobie pomagac pomijajac oszustow ktorzy to weszli zeby zarobic mi poprostu tabletki zostaly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam 11 tabletek arthrotec zostaly mi po wczoraj ja kupilam 20 plus 3 dolozyla mi Pani Bo jej zostaly placilam 12 zl za sztuke ale moge sprzedac taniej jesli ktos potrzebuje


Odezwij sie na email sikoreczka0508@wp.pl
Zalezy mi bardzo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie na email sikoreczka0508@wp.pl
> Zalezy mi bardzo!


email mam wspolny z mezem a z nr tel nie bylo by problemy jakbys podala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> email mam wspolny z mezem a z nr tel nie bylo by problemy jakbys podala


721084656 tylko napisz sms bo nie moge rozmawiac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> email mam wspolny z mezem a z nr tel nie bylo by problemy jakbys podala


a z nim nie jestem od prawie Mies ale zadzwonie napewno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam dwie paczki Arthro na druga próbę i została mi jedna paczka + 12 tabletek z drugiej. 
Chętnie się pozbędę. 
Okolice Katowic - podajcie jakiś kontakt do siebie, jezeli któraś potrzebuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> email mam wspolny z mezem a z nr tel nie bylo by problemy jakbys podala


A to jakiś problem założyć skrzynkę pocztową ? Toż to trzy minuty zajmuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie na email sikoreczka0508@wp.pl
> Zalezy mi bardzo!


Witaj zostala mi 1 paczka i z drugiej 4 sztuki. Odezwalam sie do ciebie na maila. M .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to jakiś problem założyć skrzynkę pocztową ? Toż to trzy minuty zajmuje?


po co mi to?nie zalezy mi na sprzedazy wiec Nic nie beds zakladac wystarczy zaufac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj podaj jakis kontakt do tej pani. Jestem w 11tc .szukam kogos sprawdzonego


Podaj nr lub mail odezwe się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj nr lub mail odezwe się


Pani ania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> u mnie nie ma szans na otrzymanie tego leku, czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto miałby na zbyciu Art?


 hej ja znam kogoś to sprzedaje oryginalne tabletki poranne,sama wypróbowałam u tej osoby,mogę podać nr tel jeśli chcesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam dwie paczki Arthro na druga próbę i została mi jedna paczka + 12 tabletek z drugiej. 
> Chętnie się pozbędę. 
> Okolice Katowic - podajcie jakiś kontakt do siebie, jezeli któraś potrzebuje.


Odezwij sie na meila agadz16@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

507 652 075 - numer do pani Ani. Maila nie mam , wystarczyl mi numer.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie na meila agadz16@interia.pl


Napisałam.

----------


## Jobi

> hej ja znam kogoś to sprzedaje oryginalne tabletki poranne,sama wypróbowałam u tej osoby,mogę podać nr tel jeśli chcesz


Mozesz podać namiar na tą osobę jestem po 4 próbach z art. I nic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz podać namiar na tą osobę jestem po 4 próbach z art. I nic...


I naprawdę chcesz próbować piąty raz? Przecież skoro tyle razy nie ruszyło, to kolejny raz to tylko morderstwo dla Twojej wątroby. Nie myslalas o zestawie z WOW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I naprawdę chcesz próbować piąty raz? Przecież skoro tyle razy nie ruszyło, to kolejny raz to tylko morderstwo dla Twojej wątroby. Nie myslalas o zestawie z WOW?


Ja juz nie mam wyjscia dziś będę zamawiać zestaw ale jeżeli nie dostanę go to co wtedy a czas leci ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam dwie paczki Arthro na druga próbę i została mi jedna paczka + 12 tabletek z drugiej. 
> Chętnie się pozbędę. 
> Okolice Katowic - podajcie jakiś kontakt do siebie, jezeli któraś potrzebuje.


Została mi jeszcze paczka - mój e-mail: anna608@onet.pl
Mam paragon z apteki w razie wątpliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz nie mam wyjscia dziś będę zamawiać zestaw ale jeżeli nie dostanę go to co wtedy a czas leci ..


W którym jesteŝ tyg nie myślałaś o Słowacji .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja juz nie mam wyjscia dziś będę zamawiać zestaw ale jeżeli nie dostanę go to co wtedy a czas leci ..


A czemu mialabys go nie dostać, skąd ten pomysł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie mi w przed ostatni dzien mojej miesiaczki pekla nam gumka 8 godz później zażyłam tabletkę awaryjna ellaone czy jest ryzyko ze tabletka wogole nie zadziała i w ciazy będę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie mi w przed ostatni dzien mojej miesiaczki pekla nam gumka 8 godz później zażyłam tabletkę awaryjna ellaone czy jest ryzyko ze tabletka wogole nie zadziała i w ciazy będę


Mało prawdopodobne że nie zadziałała też kiedyś ratowałam się postinorem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie mi w przed ostatni dzien mojej miesiaczki pekla nam gumka 8 godz później zażyłam tabletkę awaryjna ellaone czy jest ryzyko ze tabletka wogole nie zadziała i w ciazy będę


Spotkałam się z przypadkami, że nie zadziałała, gdyby okres się nie pojawiał, zrób test ciążowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy nie brałam takiej tabletki kupiłam ją bez recepty w aptece mam nadzieje ze zadziała ona nie mogę teraz pozwolic sobie na dzieciątko,strasznie chodzę zestresowana i boje się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy nie brałam takiej tabletki kupiłam ją bez recepty w aptece mam nadzieje ze zadziała ona nie mogę teraz pozwolic sobie na dzieciątko,strasznie chodzę zestresowana i boje się


Kupiłaś tabletkę w aptece bez recepty ? Wolne żarty ściemniasz !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak tabletki ellaone można dostać bez recepty niestety kosztują drogo bo jedna tabletka 180 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Choć zdawać by się mogło, że Czarny Protest spełnił swoje zadanie, bo politycy PiS ostatecznie odrzucili ustawę zakazującą aborcji, to radość manifestantek jest przedwczesna. Jarosław Kaczyński zapowiedział, że zmian i tak chce dokonać, tylko małymi krokami. Pomysłów ma wiele, m.in. ten polegający na zachęcaniu kobiet do rodzenia zdeformowanych dzieci, które umrą tuż po porodzie, żeby można je było ochrzcić. Planowana jest nawet "zachęta finansowa" - 4000 złotych, które mogłyby dostać również matki rodzące dzieci swoim gwałcicielom.
Pudelek.pl

DO GÓRY
PUDELEK.TVPUDELEKX



DZIŚ, O GODZ.: 17:45
GUS chce stworzyć rejestr... nieślubnych dzieci! "Sprawdzane będzie, czy dziecko jest z prawego łoża"
rejestr nieslubnych dzieci karty urodzenia
146
GUS chce stworzyć rejestr... nieślubnych dzieci! "Sprawdzane będzie, czy dziecko jest z prawego łoża"
East News

Choć zdawać by się mogło, że Czarny Protest spełnił swoje zadanie, bo politycy PiS ostatecznie odrzucili ustawę zakazującą aborcji, to radość manifestantek jest przedwczesna. Jarosław Kaczyński zapowiedział, że zmian i tak chce dokonać, tylko małymi krokami. Pomysłów ma wiele, m.in. ten polegający na zachęcaniu kobiet do rodzenia zdeformowanych dzieci, które umrą tuż po porodzie, żeby można je było ochrzcić. Planowana jest nawet "zachęta finansowa" - 4000 złotych, które mogłyby dostać również matki rodzące dzieci swoim gwałcicielom.

Zobacz: Kaczyński: "Chcemy, by nawet przypadki ciąż bardzo trudnych, KIEDY DZIECKO JEST SKAZANE NA ŚMIERĆ, kończyły się porodem"

Będzie program 4000+? Rząd chce zachęcić kobiety do rodzenia uszkodzonych płodów!

W realizacji politycznych celów PiS-u mają pomóc także nowe wzory tzw. karty urodzenia żywego i martwego, na których zbierane są dane związane z porodem. Dwa lata temu ilość pozyskanych w ten sposób informacji ograniczono do minimum, przez co np. nie można ustalić skali śmiertelności okołoporodowej.

Teraz Główny Urząd Statystyczny zaproponował Ministerstwu Spraw Wewnętrznych i Administracji nowy wzór karty. Choć nie ma tam danych, o które walczyli lekarze - m.in. o etapie ciąży, na którym doszło do przedwczesnej śmierci - wprowadzono inne kategorie, które wywołały wiele kontrowersji. Jak donosi Gazeta Prawna, teraz rodzice będą musieli informować m.in. ile dzieci żywych lub martwych urodziła matka, szczegóły poprzednich ciąż, porodów, a także miejsce zamieszkania.

Według nowego projektu GUS będzie dowiadywał się o jeszcze jednej sprawie. Matka będzie miała obowiązek przekazać informacje na temat swojego stanu cywilnego oraz daty zawarcia małżeństwa. W ten sposób urząd będzie zliczał dzieci nieślubne.
Mówiąc inaczej, sprawdzane będzie, czy dziecko jest z prawego łoża - gazeta cytuje pracownika Urzędu Stanu Cywilnego. W tej chwili w akcie urodzenia nie ma informacji, czy dziecko jest uznane przez ojca, czy nie. Kiedyś taka adnotacja była, ale na akcie papierowym.

Według Gazety Prawnej projektowi zarzuca się przede wszystkim to, że zamiast zbierać dane medyczne, staje się narzędziem do inwigilacji obywateli. Dane dotyczące poronień mogą być wykorzystane przy wprowadzaniu zakazu aborcji bądź do tropienia prób przerwania ciąży. Według organizacji monitorujących działania polityczne zmiany w projekcie nie są uzasadnione ze względu na kwestie medyczne, i podkreślają brak zainteresowania ojcami.

Ministerstwo zapewnia jednak, że dane będą wykorzystywane tylko przez GUS do prowadzenia statystyki publicznej i nie będą przekazywane innym instytucjom."
.
Czytam w to i nie wierze....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ellaone nie są tabletka poronna bo przecież nie wiem jeszcze czy w ciazy będę po tej wpadnę z pęknięta gumka,tabletki ellaone są antykoncepcja awaryjna do 120 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłaś tabletkę w aptece bez recepty ? Wolne żarty ściemniasz !!!


A co w tym dziwnego, że ellaone można kupić bez recepty? Już prawie dwa lata mijają, jak PO otworzylo sprzedaż tej tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanko wyżej jeszcze raz tłumacze raz tłumacze tabletki ellaone są antykoncepcja awaryjna do 120 godz po wpadce wiec to nie jest tabletka poronna i nikogo nie zabija tylko nie dopuszcza plemniki i blokuje im drogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co w tym dziwnego, że ellaone można kupić bez recepty? Już prawie dwa lata mijają, jak PO otworzylo sprzedaż tej tabletki.


Tak wiem ale wbrew wszystkiego bez recepty jej nie kupisz podzwon po aptekach i popytaj bedziesz wiedziala ze potrzebna jest recepta szukalam jej pol roku temu zadna aaapteka mi jej nie sprzedala musialam isc do ginekologa po recepte .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy ta tabletka awaryjna faktycznie jest skuteczna,ale się okaże,największe działanie ponoć ma do 24 godz później jej skuteczność się zmiejsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas koleżanko można ta tabletkę kupić bez recepty ale niestety nie w każdej aptece można ją kupić bez recepty ja całe szczęście kupiłam ją bez wizyty u ginekologa a czy będzie skuteczna to zobaczę za jakiś czas :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wiem ale wbrew wszystkiego bez recepty jej nie kupisz podzwon po aptekach i popytaj bedziesz wiedziala ze potrzebna jest recepta szukalam jej pol roku temu zadna aaapteka mi jej nie sprzedala musialam isc do ginekologa po recepte .


To widocznie trafilas na obrońców życia w tych aptekach. Ellaone jest normalnie dostępna bez recepty, możesz ją sobie zamówić chociażby na doz.pl :

h t t p s: / /w w w.doz.pl/apteka/p46522-Ellaone_30_mg_tabletki_1_szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są kobietki które brały ta tabletkę i okazała się ona skuteczna?bo ja to przyznam wątpliwości mam co do niej,niby jest ta awaryjna ale czy aż tak,to jest pod znakiem zapytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was chciałam się dowiedzieć czy 5 dni po współżyciu niezabezpieczonym mogę odczuwać objawy ciążowe,nie chce być w ciąży ale w chwili uniesienia zapomnieliśmy się i teraz mam duże obawy,mam 19 lat i mega stresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was chciałam się dowiedzieć czy 5 dni po współżyciu niezabezpieczonym mogę odczuwać objawy ciążowe,nie chce być w ciąży ale w chwili uniesienia zapomnieliśmy się i teraz mam duże obawy,mam 19 lat i mega stresa


Nie. Pięć dni po stosunku nie sposób mieć objawy ciążowe. Niejednokrotnie w tym czasie nie dochodzi nawet jeszcze do zapłodnienia, lub do zagnieżdzenia zarodka, a co dopiero mówić o objawach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uff dziękuję bardzo,ja mam takie objawy jak ciążowe mdla mnie ból żołądka głową boli jest mi wogole strasznie niedobrze martwię się ze mogę być w ciąży bez głupotę,być może to przez nerwy które teraz przechodzę mam takie objawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8 dni temu zażyłam art jestem pewna ze sie udalo poprosu widzialam ze wypadlo to co mialo od trzech dni potwornie bola mnie piersi , mam dziwne udezenia goraca, czasami mam wrazenie ze cos mi delikatnie stuka w brzuchu juz sobie zaczelam nawet wkrecac ze moze to nyla ciaza blizniacza i wypadl tylko jeden zarodek .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8 dni temu zażyłam art jestem pewna ze sie udalo poprosu widzialam ze wypadlo to co mialo od trzech dni potwornie bola mnie piersi , mam dziwne udezenia goraca, czasami mam wrazenie ze cos mi delikatnie stuka w brzuchu juz sobie zaczelam nawet wkrecac ze moze to nyla ciaza blizniacza i wypadl tylko jeden zarodek .


To idź do lekarza się zbadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem juz po jednym usunięciu ciąży tabletkami niestety bałam się odrazu iść do ginekologa i to był bład dostałam silne zapalenie macicy trafiłam do szpitala przez 5 dni brałam antybiotyk później lyzeczkowanie do domu i kolejny antybiotyk to było coś okropbego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie potępiam kobiet które usuwają ciaze,każda z nas ma jakiś powód i własne sumienie,ale drugi raz napewno bym już tego nie zrobiła,raz w życiu mi się to zdarzyło i nigdy więcej już mimo że dość znośnie przeszłam przez to i szybko wróciłam do formy jednak myślami wraca się do tego co by było jakby było ono teraz obok tu przy mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To idź do lekarza się zbadać.


Wiizyte mam dopiero na 14.01. Zastanawiam sie czy nie podejsc na szpital mam pod nosem porodowke, tylko co powiem u lekarz latwiej nasciemniac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wchodzr tu codziennie. I coraz bardziej boje sie to brac..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu mialabys go nie dostać, skąd ten pomysł?


7 tydz nie mogę wyjechać poprostu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 21 biorę pierwszą dawkę i faktycznie coraz bardziej mam stracha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wchodzr tu codziennie. I coraz bardziej boje sie to brac..


To nie bierz jak nie jestes w 100%pewna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny to nie jest aż tak straszne wiadoMo każda z nas przechodzi to inaczej ale da się wytrzymać,tylko najlepiej góra z 3 dni po tym iść do ginekologa na kontrolę bo tak jak pisała dziewczyna wyżej może być zapalenie macicy i wdać się zakażenie,lepiej uniknąć tego choć lyzeczkowanie nie wiem czy da rade się uniknąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7 tyg czy któraś z was w tym czasie usuwała i może opisać jak bylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietki czy w czasie okresu można zajść w ciążę jestem i czy po okresie zazwyczaj są dni nieplodne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie bój się moja koleżanka usunęła ciazę tablekami w 10 tyg i wszystko poszło bez problemu oczywiście lyzeczkowanie nie ominęło jej ale było wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wchodzr tu codziennie. I coraz bardziej boje sie to brac..


   A czego się konkretnie boisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie żebym narzekala ale zadajecie pytania jak gimnazja,czyżby ktoś skierował nastolatki tu? Jasne ze możesz zajść i sądzę ze to forum jest o innej tematyce wiec zajrzyjcie do bravoo girl i tam znajdziecie odp,poza tym ciężko zrobić test ciążowy? A jak już będziecie mieć problem to zapraszamy tutaj gdzie są poważniejsze tematy poruszane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli chodzi o łyżeczkowanie w sensie jak dlugo jest sie w szpitalu? Czy trzeba brac po tym zwolnienie z pracy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7 tyg czy któraś z was w tym czasie usuwała i może opisać jak bylo


Dużo opisów przeżyć dziewczyn po tabletkach poronnych czytałam na maszwybor.net. Tu to raczej dziewczyny szukają tabletek i sprzedają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boję się ze będzie morze krwi i niesamowity bol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boję się ze będzie morze krwi i niesamowity bol


   No wiesz, nie będę Cię oszukiwać - to nie jest witamina C i musisz się liczyć ze wszelkimi konsekwencjami - z bólem i krwotokiem również.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietki czy w czasie okresu można zajść w ciążę jestem i czy po okresie zazwyczaj są dni nieplodne?


Oczywiście że można, wszystko zależy od długości twoich cykli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie żebym narzekala ale zadajecie pytania jak gimnazja,czyżby ktoś skierował nastolatki tu? Jasne ze możesz zajść i sądzę ze to forum jest o innej tematyce wiec zajrzyjcie do bravoo girl i tam znajdziecie odp,poza tym ciężko zrobić test ciążowy? A jak już będziecie mieć problem to zapraszamy tutaj gdzie są poważniejsze tematy poruszane


   A jeśli nawet to co? Gimnazjalista nie może bać się,że jest w ciąży? Kogo ma zapytać? Matkę czy ojca? Trochę empatii i zrozumienia dla drugiego człowieka. To forum jest między innymi po to żeby zadawać pytania nawet jeśli są one głupie i oczekiwać odpowiedzi na nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny któraś z was dzisiaj też bierze Art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny któraś z was dzisiaj też bierze Art?


Tak, właśnie trzecia dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję niektórym za zrozumienie,dużo nasluchalam się ze podczas okresu jest małe prawdopodobne żebyś zajść w ciążę i cholewka poszłam z chłopakiem swoim bez zabezpieczenia,mój chłopak miał wyjść jak będzie czuł ze to juz ale za późno wyszedł i trochę zostało we mnie,fakt mam 18 lat nie jestem doswiadczona nie wiadomo jak dlatego zadałam pytanie tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150690]Tak, właśnie trzecia dawka.
Ja za pół godziny pierwsza i jak się czujesz, udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150692]


> Tak, właśnie trzecia dawka.
> Ja za pół godziny pierwsza i jak się czujesz, udało się?


Silne skurcze, dużo skrzepów, silne krwawienie, ale nic więcej nie widziałam i bardzo się boję, ze to jeszcze nie to... Może po trzeciej dawcę. Oby, bo to już moja druga próba...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?

NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email 
ZAUFANIA

Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

skontaktuj się z nami.

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7 tyg czy któraś z was w tym czasie usuwała i może opisać jak bylo


Jak poczytasz to forum to zobaczysz że każda inaczej to przechodzi. Zastanów się jeszcze, może znajdziesz inne rozwiązanie, może jest ktoś kto Ci pomoże w tej trudnej sytuacji. Aborcja to ostateczność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez biorę dziś o 22 3 dawka po drugiej skurcze ze nie wielkie i krwawienie tez nie duzo mam nadzieje ze po 3 ruszy dużo lepiej bo się boje ze nie pojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli nawet to co? Gimnazjalista nie może bać się,że jest w ciąży? Kogo ma zapytać? Matkę czy ojca? Trochę empatii i zrozumienia dla drugiego człowieka. To forum jest między innymi po to żeby zadawać pytania nawet jeśli są one głupie i oczekiwać odpowiedzi na nie.


Nie przejmuj się, ktoś kiedyś powiedział że nie ma głupich pytań lecz są głupie odpowiedzi. Każdy ma prawo pytać jeżeli ma wątpliwości, tylko mądry człowiek powinien umieć wybierać to co dobre.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez biorę dziś o 22 3 dawka po drugiej skurcze ze nie wielkie i krwawienie tez nie duzo mam nadzieje ze po 3 ruszy dużo lepiej bo się boje ze nie pojdzie


Ja tez się bardzo boje, bo trzeciej próby już nie chciałabym ryzykować... Trzecia dawka to dla mnie chyba ostatnia nadzieja. Czy któraś z Was w ogóle próbowała więcej niż 2 razy? Po pierwszym razie miałam tylko częściowo odklejone jajo płodowe, ale ciąża żywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bój się moja koleżanka usunęła ciazę tablekami w 10 tyg i wszystko poszło bez problemu oczywiście lyzeczkowanie nie ominęło jej ale było wszystko ok


Jesteś bardzo odważna mówiąc tak, co innego gdybyś opisywała swoje doświadczenia, ale radzisz dziewczynie się nie bać bo twojej koleżance się udało, zastanów się! a jeżeli u niej nie będzie ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie trzymam pierwsza dawkę okropny smak i piecze;( boję się nadal.. Można lekko popijac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie trzymam pierwsza dawkę okropny smak i piecze;( boję się nadal.. Można lekko popijac?


Nie. W trakcie trzymania tabletek nie wolno popijać, żeby nie rozcieńczać leku, który ma się wchłaniać przez śluzówkę.

----------


## pomoc :/

Prosze bardzo o pomoc jestem w 7 tygodniu. tabletki z womenonweb ida juz okolo 3 tygodnie albo i dłuzej a nadal nie są na miejscu, jestem załamana. Mam uskładane 200zł. Prosze odzew najlpiej w krakowie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze bardzo o pomoc jestem w 7 tygodniu. tabletki z womenonweb ida juz okolo 3 tygodnie albo i dłuzej a nadal nie są na miejscu, jestem załamana. Mam uskładane 200zł. Prosze odzew najlpiej w krakowie


Ja mam paczkę, która została po mojej próbie. Napisz: anna608@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze bardzo o pomoc jestem w 7 tygodniu. tabletki z womenonweb ida juz okolo 3 tygodnie albo i dłuzej a nadal nie są na miejscu, jestem załamana. Mam uskładane 200zł. Prosze odzew najlpiej w krakowie


Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?

NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email 
ZAUFANIA

Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

skontaktuj się z nami.

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez się bardzo boje, bo trzeciej próby już nie chciałabym ryzykować... Trzecia dawka to dla mnie chyba ostatnia nadzieja. Czy któraś z Was w ogóle próbowała więcej niż 2 razy? Po pierwszym razie miałam tylko częściowo odklejone jajo płodowe, ale ciąża żywa.


Udalo mi się za pierwszym razem ale dopiero po trzeciej dawce miałam lekkie plamienia po dwuch dniach akcja sie dopiero rozktecila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze bardzo o pomoc jestem w 7 tygodniu. tabletki z womenonweb ida juz okolo 3 tygodnie albo i dłuzej a nadal nie są na miejscu, jestem załamana. Mam uskładane 200zł. Prosze odzew najlpiej w krakowie


Idą i w końcu dojdą, nie ma potrzeby wydawać kolejnych pieniędzy. Na maszwybor.net dziewczyny dostają dopiero przesyłki z połowy grudnia, i Twoja też w końcu przyjdzie. A siódmy tydzień to jeszcze kupa czasu, minimum  4-5 tygodni na wykonanie aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja o 21 brałam pierwsza dawkę,o północy kolejna a już krwawie i boli brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzielam trzecia i małe tylko krwawienie bóle delikatne chyba nic z tego masakra dziewczyny a popijać jak połykacie je na końcu i czy wcześniej wyjmujecie rdzenie czy czekacie aż się rozpuści I wyluwacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie popijaj wcale tak mi doradzimy dziewczyny,ja Po pierwszej dawce jestem są strzępy i krew ból lekki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, mam pytanko - jeżeli dzisiaj zażyje ta arthrocet i dojdzie do poronienia a pojadę na drugi dzień do szpitala to, czy w winiku badania krwi wyjdzie to, ze zalylam ten lek ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzielam trzecia i małe tylko krwawienie bóle delikatne chyba nic z tego masakra dziewczyny a popijać jak połykacie je na końcu i czy wcześniej wyjmujecie rdzenie czy czekacie aż się rozpuści I wyluwacie


Po trzydziestu minutach możesz popić, bo jak polkniesz całą tą papę ?  Popijać nie  wolno tylko podczas trzymania tabletek w ustach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, mam pytanko - jeżeli dzisiaj zażyje ta arthrocet i dojdzie do poronienia a pojadę na drugi dzień do szpitala to, czy w winiku badania krwi wyjdzie to, ze zalylam ten lek ???


Nie , nie wyjdzie. Nikt tego nawet nie będzie szukał, musieli by robić toksykologie, a to są bardzo drogie badania i do czego by im była potrzebna ta wiedza? Poronienia w szpitalach to codzienność, nikt nie będzie się doszukiwać drugiego dna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po trzydziestu minutach możesz popić, bo jak polkniesz całą tą papę ?  Popijać nie  wolno tylko podczas trzymania tabletek w ustach.


Noi tak robiłam ale nic mnie nie puszcza po drugiej dawce delikatnie krew lekki skurcze dołem i nic cholera czy może później ruszyć czy niema nadziei

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Noi tak robiłam ale nic mnie nie puszcza po drugiej dawce delikatnie krew lekki skurcze dołem i nic cholera czy może później ruszyć czy niema nadziei


Spokojnie może ruszy,ją też się boję ze nic z tego chociaż po nie całej godzinie od pierwszej dawki mnie ruszyło o północy druga,jedyne na co mnie naszło to na pewne przemyślenia i na to ze dałam się nabic w butelkę pani Wiktorii i zapłaciłam prawie 500 zł za Art plus metotreksat którym pewnie nie był i w sumie zamiast 6 sztuk wczoraj wzięłam tylko 4 a dziś same arthro,uważajcie dziewczyny od kogo kupujecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny ja mam w planach wsiąść to za 2 dni tabletki już mam
Mój mąż musi być w domu jak to węzme mam pytanie bo karmie piersią 
I właśnie już ściągam małej mleko żeby miała co pic jak wezmę te tabletki żeby 
Nie piła ode mnie a mała nie chce pic żadnego innego mleka tylko moje (:
Kupne w ogóle nie wchodzi w grę. 
Ile czasu te tabletki będą się utrzymywać w organizmie żebym ze spokojem 
Mogła ja później karmić mniej więcej po ilu godzinach dniach ? 
I jak te tabletki zażywać ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 tabletki pod język co 4 godziny ,chyba po 24 h nic już nie ma ale nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spokojnie może ruszy,ją też się boję ze nic z tego chociaż po nie całej godzinie od pierwszej dawki mnie ruszyło o północy druga,jedyne na co mnie naszło to na pewne przemyślenia i na to ze dałam się nabic w butelkę pani Wiktorii i zapłaciłam prawie 500 zł za Art plus metotreksat którym pewnie nie był i w sumie zamiast 6 sztuk wczoraj wzięłam tylko 4 a dziś same arthro,uważajcie dziewczyny od kogo kupujecie


U mnie poszło po 3 tez nic bólu położyłam się i wstałam nic zaczęłam masować brzuch i po 10 min ciepło mi się zrobiło poszłam do toalety krew potem wypadł chyba zarodek przezroczysty jak małe jajko teraz bóle minimum i krwawię lekko chyba poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O północy wzięłam 2 dawkę i dosłownie przed chwilą zaczął się okropny ból więcej krwi i wypadło coś dużego ok 6 cm koloru ciemnoczeewonego i chwilowo ból ustępuje,jestem w 7 tyg i nie wiem czy to gigantyczny skrzep czy zarodek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cofam pytanie,już po.. Poczułam coś jakby ze mnie leciało nie była to krew tylko wody plodowe? Po chwili wyleciał zarodek a po nim łożysko czy coś było ogromne,za chwile 2 jeszcze wieksze,ból i krwawienie ustępują..muszę poczekać i wziąć 3 dawkę na oczyszczenie ale mam sto procent pewności ze się udało,życzę powodzenia innym dziewczynom nie jest tragicznie bez przeciwbólowych wytrzymalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie panie. Ostrzegam!!!  Trzymajcie sie od tej złodziejki z daleka. Wysyla witaminy a pozniej jescze bluzga!!!  Bladź





> Od tej pani. " marlena.biegun30@interia.pl "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

781 278 014
Tutaj masz numer. Smialo mozesz do niej dzwonic o kazdej poze. Ze mna była w kontakcie nawet w sylwestra w nocy. Takze szczerze polecam!!




> Witaj podaj jakis kontakt do tej pani. Jestem w 11tc .szukam kogos sprawdzonego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 781 278 014
> Tutaj masz numer. Smialo mozesz do niej dzwonic o kazdej poze. Ze mna była w kontakcie nawet w sylwestra w nocy. Takze szczerze polecam!!


   O proszę - następna filantropka się znalazła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wam juz nikt nie pasuje..poleca ktos wam sprawdzone panie a wy wszystkie do jednegi wora wrzucacie... Jak wam kogos polecaja to jest zle a potem na oszustow trafiaja janusza adama sylwie cholera wie kogos jeszcze i sa żale  . ja tez trafilam na sprawdzona osobę ale nawet nie bede podawac namiarow bo tez powiecie ze oszust.... Zastanowcie sie trochę nad soba bo niby pomocy potrzebujecie ale kogo by wam nie polecic - zle kto sie nie oglosi - zle.... 
Powiem wam tak kupilam od 3roznych osob z forum arth ( mialam 3 proby za trzecia dopiero sie udalo ) najpierw niejaka pani gosia wziela ode mnie za Arthrotec forte 150 zl za 10 szt czyli 300 za paczke... Tabletki w blistrach ale bez paczki i ulotki za przesylke jej wyslalam a okazalo sie ze i tak musze za nia zaplacic przy odbiorze czyli za przesylke ze spr zawartosci razy 2= 80zl prawie...lacznie 380 zl ! I 0 kontaktu.nic mi nie pomogla a skasowala fortune.... Potem druga pani monika. Cene miala nizsza bo 250 za opakowanie zwyklego Arthrotecu ale z przesylka to i tak prawie 300 . i wyslala mi poczta paczka ekonomiczna ktora szla tydzien :/ i okazalo sie ze jest 1listek oryginalny i 10 tabl luzem wrzuconych do paczki .... Czyli 300 za za 10 tabl.... 
Z resztka pieniedzy trafilam na pania k. Kupilam Arthrotec 20 szt za 200 zl ( w tym juz przesylka ! Pocztexem 24godz) i w koncu trafilam na kogos kto mi wytlumaczyl i pomogl .
Moze na moim przykladzie cos do was dotrze. Warto czasem odezwac sie do osob polecanych. Pania k.polecali . a ja szukalam innych pan i stracilam 800zl ;/ na oszustki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do którego tygodnia można usunąć ciążę tabletkami arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam juz nikt nie pasuje..poleca ktos wam sprawdzone panie a wy wszystkie do jednegi wora wrzucacie... Jak wam kogos polecaja to jest zle a potem na oszustow trafiaja janusza adama sylwie cholera wie kogos jeszcze i sa żale  . ja tez trafilam na sprawdzona osobę ale nawet nie bede podawac namiarow bo tez powiecie ze oszust.... Zastanowcie sie trochę nad soba bo niby pomocy potrzebujecie ale kogo by wam nie polecic - zle kto sie nie oglosi - zle.... 
> Powiem wam tak kupilam od 3roznych osob z forum arth ( mialam 3 proby za trzecia dopiero sie udalo ) najpierw niejaka pani gosia wziela ode mnie za Arthrotec forte 150 zl za 10 szt czyli 300 za paczke... Tabletki w blistrach ale bez paczki i ulotki za przesylke jej wyslalam a okazalo sie ze i tak musze za nia zaplacic przy odbiorze czyli za przesylke ze spr zawartosci razy 2= 80zl prawie...lacznie 380 zl ! I 0 kontaktu.nic mi nie pomogla a skasowala fortune.... Potem druga pani monika. Cene miala nizsza bo 250 za opakowanie zwyklego Arthrotecu ale z przesylka to i tak prawie 300 . i wyslala mi poczta paczka ekonomiczna ktora szla tydzien :/ i okazalo sie ze jest 1listek oryginalny i 10 tabl luzem wrzuconych do paczki .... Czyli 300 za za 10 tabl.... 
> Z resztka pieniedzy trafilam na pania k. Kupilam Arthrotec 20 szt za 200 zl ( w tym juz przesylka ! Pocztexem 24godz) i w koncu trafilam na kogos kto mi wytlumaczyl i pomogl .
> Moze na moim przykladzie cos do was dotrze. Warto czasem odezwac sie do osob polecanych. Pania k.polecali . a ja szukalam innych pan i stracilam 800zl ;/ na oszustki.


Takaś mądra, a jak niby mam rozpoznać, że ktoś rzeczywiście poleca kogoś, czy sam oszust pisze sobie polecenia, żeby dziewczyny się nabierały?? Ja też zaraz zacznę wklejać posty "polecam p.Anie 543455666" "mi pomogła Roksana, nr 765456765" "uczciwa jest tylko Joanna, numer 654333899" i co, i to będą polecenia ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do którego tygodnia można usunąć ciążę tabletkami arthrotec ?


Do 12tc jest to względnie bezpieczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam <br>
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu. <br>
12 tabletek - 120 zł <br>
20 tabletek - 200 zł <br>
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł) gaj.renata@yahoo.pl <br>
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Takaś mądra, a jak niby mam rozpoznać, że ktoś rzeczywiście poleca kogoś, czy sam oszust pisze sobie polecenia, żeby dziewczyny się nabierały?? Ja też zaraz zacznę wklejać posty "polecam p.Anie 543455666" "mi pomogła Roksana, nr 765456765" "uczciwa jest tylko Joanna, numer 654333899" i co, i to będą polecenia ??


A my kolezanki jestesmy ze tak sie do mnie zwracasz? Nie wiem kim jestes ale obserwuje forum ponad miesiac odkad walcze a Arthroteckiem i Ciebie przy okazji tez. Twierdzisz ze pomagasz ale tylko i wylacznie w twoich wpisach Jest zlosliwosc i ironia.  Nie masz rodziny? Nie masz pracy innych zajec? Rano i wieczorem non stop tu jestes i sie wyladowujesz na kims. Jesli uwazasz ze to pomoc to uswiadom sobie ze tak nie jest. Kiedy ja bralam arth i pisalam tu pytania albo mi nikt nie odpowiedzial albo odpowiedzi byly zlosliwe i zwyczajnie obrazliwe. To nie jest pomoc
Wiec teraz z łaski swojej nie komentuj moich wypowiedzi bo chce dobrze i w kontekście prawdziwej pomocy. Wykaz troche kultury i przemilcz to bo ja nie pozwole na siebie pomyi wylewac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wrzucja wszystkich do jednego wora!!!  Ta Pani na prawde mi pomogla i bardzo poszła na reke po tym jak zostalam dwa razy oszukana ona okazala sie jedyna osoba godną zaufania!!! 





> O proszę - następna filantropka się znalazła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wrzucja wszystkich do jednego wora!!!  Ta Pani na prawde mi pomogla i bardzo poszła na reke po tym jak zostalam dwa razy oszukana ona okazala sie jedyna osoba godną zaufania!!!


To nic nie da...i tak ci nikt nie uwierzy. Ja tez tu kogos polecalam to mnie sie oberwalo. Lepiej sie nic nie odzywac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No niestety tak to jest jak jakiejś pani/panu interes nie idzie i próbują wyeliminować szczerze uczciwą konkurencje. To przykre bo trafiając na te forum multum kobiet jest w ciazy niechcianej i potrzebuje pomocy a trafia na takie falszywe bladzie. Sama trafilam na taka ktora wyslala mi witaminy LUZEM i jeszcze pozniej przez e-mail mnie zbluzgała ze dostalam to co powinnam czyli witaminy ktorych teraz bede potrzebowac! Szkoda ze nikt nie pomysli ze przez takie glupie istoty pozniej znajduje sie dzieci w rowach, na smietnikach i *uj wie gdzie jeszcze!!  
Zastanowcie sie nad sobą!!
Zamiast kobieta kobiecie pomagac to wy robicie sobie na przekór






> To nic nie da...i tak ci nikt nie uwierzy. Ja tez tu kogos polecalam to mnie sie oberwalo. Lepiej sie nic nie odzywac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No niestety tak to jest jak jakiejś pani/panu interes nie idzie i próbują wyeliminować szczerze uczciwą konkurencje. To przykre bo trafiając na te forum multum kobiet jest w ciazy niechcianej i potrzebuje pomocy a trafia na takie falszywe bladzie. Sama trafilam na taka ktora wyslala mi witaminy LUZEM i jeszcze pozniej przez e-mail mnie zbluzgała ze dostalam to co powinnam czyli witaminy ktorych teraz bede potrzebowac! Szkoda ze nikt nie pomysli ze przez takie glupie istoty pozniej znajduje sie dzieci w rowach, na smietnikach i *uj wie gdzie jeszcze!!  
> Zastanowcie sie nad sobą!!
> Zamiast kobieta kobiecie pomagac to wy robicie sobie na przekór


Ale widzi pani.. Jak ktos chce dobrze i pisze "ta i ta mi pomogla to jej email/ numer " to takiej osobie sie obrywa. Wedlug niektorych pan kazda na tym forum ktora sie oglasza i ktora polecaja to oszustka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A my kolezanki jestesmy ze tak sie do mnie zwracasz? Nie wiem kim jestes ale obserwuje forum ponad miesiac odkad walcze a Arthroteckiem i Ciebie przy okazji tez. Twierdzisz ze pomagasz ale tylko i wylacznie w twoich wpisach Jest zlosliwosc i ironia.  Nie masz rodziny? Nie masz pracy innych zajec? Rano i wieczorem non stop tu jestes i sie wyladowujesz na kims. Jesli uwazasz ze to pomoc to uswiadom sobie ze tak nie jest. Kiedy ja bralam arth i pisalam tu pytania albo mi nikt nie odpowiedzial albo odpowiedzi byly zlosliwe i zwyczajnie obrazliwe. To nie jest pomoc
> Wiec teraz z łaski swojej nie komentuj moich wypowiedzi bo chce dobrze i w kontekście prawdziwej pomocy. Wykaz troche kultury i przemilcz to bo ja nie pozwole na siebie pomyi wylewac.


To chyba masz niezłe urojenia, bo ja tu zaglądam od tygodnia i szukam tabletek, zmień to co bierzesz, albo bierz połowę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szkoda pisac i marnowac czas zeby pozniej czytac obelgi na swoj temat.  :Frown:  na tym forum jest tyle samo kobiet w potrzebie ile oszustow. Wysyłaja bog wie co za 150/200 zl mam tylko nadzieje ze kobiety tych niewiadomych świństw nie łykają bo szkoda zdrowia. Nie jedna takiej głupiej zaufała a pozniej płacz bo nic noe dało bo są powikłania. Niektore komentarze to az przykro czytac.








> Ale widzi pani.. Jak ktos chce dobrze i pisze "ta i ta mi pomogla to jej email/ numer " to takiej osobie sie obrywa. Wedlug niektorych pan kazda na tym forum ktora sie oglasza i ktora polecaja to oszustka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda pisac i marnowac czas zeby pozniej czytac obelgi na swoj temat.  na tym forum jest tyle samo kobiet w potrzebie ile oszustow. Wysyłaja bog wie co za 150/200 zl mam tylko nadzieje ze kobiety tych niewiadomych świństw nie łykają bo szkoda zdrowia. Nie jedna takiej głupiej zaufała a pozniej płacz bo nic noe dało bo są powikłania. Niektore komentarze to az przykro czytac.


Ale to ze te kobiety trafiaja na oszustow to wina tych zlosliwych i kasliwych pan przesiadujacych tu na forum ...niby dawaja dobre rady a tak naprawde obrazaja i wszystkich nazywaja oszustami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale to ze te kobiety trafiaja na oszustow to wina tych zlosliwych i kasliwych pan przesiadujacych tu na forum ...niby dawaja dobre rady a tak naprawde obrazaja i wszystkich nazywaja oszustami


To że kobiety trafiają na oszustów to tylko ich wina. Gdyby zamawialy ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą, to nikt by ich nie oszukał. Zawsze znajdą się oszuści, którzy chcą żerować na ludzkiej naiwności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To że kobiety trafiają na oszustów to tylko ich wina. Gdyby zamawialy ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą, to nikt by ich nie oszukał. Zawsze znajdą się oszuści, którzy chcą żerować na ludzkiej naiwności.


To nie jest ich wina. To jest chciwość i zerowanie oszustow na potrzebujących.
W akcie desperacji z niechcianą ciążą kobieta jest w stanie zamowic na pierwszej stronce ktora znajdzie. Wiem sama po sobie. Niestety dwa razy musialam brac te tabletki za pierwszym razem trafiłam na super babeczke. Mila i pogadac i doradzi i kontakt jest caly czas i tabletki miala po 270zl. Oczywiscie nie byla oszustką. Teraz dwa razy mnie zrobiono w bambuko jestbtu tyle komentarzy. Jedni sprzedający najeżdżają na drugich tak ze poprostu zgłupieć idzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam dwie paczki Arthro na druga próbę i została mi jedna paczka + 12 tabletek z drugiej. 
> Chętnie się pozbędę. 
> Okolice Katowic - podajcie jakiś kontakt do siebie, jezeli któraś potrzebuje.


Możesz podać jakiś kontakt do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz podać jakiś kontakt do siebie


Ja kupiłam całe opakowanie czyli 20 wczoraj zrobiłam poszło ok zostało mi 8 mogę odsprzedać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz podać jakiś kontakt do siebie


 anna608@onet.pl - napisz maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem po kilku dawkach arthrocetu jak zazylam pierwsza dawke polecial mi krwe i kilka takich malych skrzepow po drugiej dawce polecial mi większy  skrzep i kilka malych(bol byl do zniesienia bolalo mnie podbrzusze i kręgosłup ) pozniej juz nic sie nie dzialo. wczoraj powtorzylam zabieg po drugiej dawce poleciala mi krew i takie bardzo male skrzepy. i jaks sie wycieram to jest troche brudny papier.... jak myslicie udalo sie lekarz dopiero za dwa tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po kilku dawkach arthrocetu jak zazylam pierwsza dawke polecial mi krwe i kilka takich malych skrzepow po drugiej dawce polecial mi większy  skrzep i kilka malych(bol byl do zniesienia bolalo mnie podbrzusze i kręgosłup ) pozniej juz nic sie nie dzialo. wczoraj powtorzylam zabieg po drugiej dawce poleciala mi krew i takie bardzo male skrzepy. i jaks sie wycieram to jest troche brudny papier.... jak myslicie udalo sie lekarz dopiero za dwa tygodnie


To zrób dwa razy beta HCG, my możemy tylko gdybać. Była tu ostatnio dziewczyna po krwawieniach okazało się że tętno jest i ciąża żywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się ze nie ja powiem tak,wczoraj przez to przechodziłem już po 2 dawce było po najpierw krew i jeden ogromny skrzeep,myślałam że to to,ale po chwili czułam jak coś ze mnie leci nie krew nie mocz,poszłam do łazienki i coś że mnie kapalo,nasililo się i wtedy wypadł zarodek,chwilę po tym chyba łożysko czy coś bo było wielkości połowy pięści grudkowate i ciemnoczerwone,za niedługo skrzeep krwi też ogromny i stop nic więcej tylko lekkie krwawienie a byłam w 8 /7tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kiedy mozna zrobic test ciazowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moj skrzep byl dosc dlugi jakies 7cm wylecial jak sie kapalm i byl ciemnoczarny ja tez 6/7 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny moja historia jest prosta nie bede sie rozpisywac o swoim zyciu prywatnym ale stchorzylam i zamowilam ten zestaw,bylam pewna tego co robie i czekalam na przesylke. Jednak w czasie oczekiwan kiedy emocje opadly doszlam do wniosku z narzeczonym ze przeciez sobie poradzimy tak wiec kiedy przyszly tabletki jeszcze raz dokladnie sie zastanowilismy i doszlismy do wniosku ze jednak ich nie uzyjemy wiec co ma byc to bedzie. Tak wiec sprzedan orginalny zestaw na dowod moge pokazac korespondencję oraz wysle instrukcje. Co wiecej moze byc odbior osobisty na terenie Krakowa badz pobranie.moze ktorejs z Was bardziej sie przyda niz mnie z tego co wiem bo szukalam pierw tabletek na szybko po roznych forach to jest wiele oszustow i byle czego nie nalezy brac zeby sobie krzywdy nie zrobic.  Pozdrawiam anioleek123@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupilam tabletki z apteki poszlam do lekarza bez problemu wystawil mi rcepte... na 4 opakowania jeszcze  mam do wykupienia 2 opakowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też miałam ten skrzeep przed też był ogromny wyglądał jak ślimak bez skorupki ale to nie to,po całej akcji jeszcze z 3 takie wielkie wydalilam ale zastanawiam się czu to możliwe ze łożysko było tak duże w tak wczesnej ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mozna prosic do pani jakis ontakt meilowy napisz do pani na meila  (pani z ostatniego postu )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz mnie o coś konkretnie zapytać? Wolałabym żebyś podała swój ja się odezwę sama ok? Dla mnie przygoda z tym forum się skończyła,byłam tu miesiąc I myślę ze ten etap trzeba zamknac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

marzena99993@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Całe opakowanie (20szt.) cena 250zł, 12szt. cena 180zł, 1szt. cena 15zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to koszt 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czyli musze probowac dalej bo sie nie udalo od niedzieli bralam tabletki mialam przerwe do wczoraj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dlugo mozna zazywac art zeby sie udalo poronic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Marzenaaaa a pytasz o dziewczynę od tabletek czy o te która jest po?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak dlugo mozna zazywac art zeby sie udalo poronic


Myślę że dwa , trzy podejścia to max. Jeśli nie idzie to znaczy że ten lek na Ciebie nie działa i trzeba pomyśleć o klinice,lub zestawie z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pytam juz jak dlugo mozan zazywac skoro juz dwie próby  nie udane to musze probowac dalej a moze jakies inne tabletki jeszcza sa mysle o tabletkch cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pytam juz jak dlugo mozan zazywac skoro juz dwie próby  nie udane to musze probowac dalej a moze jakies inne tabletki jeszcza sa mysle o tabletkch cytotec


A jak cytotek też nic nie zadziała pomyśl może faktycznie o klinice ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pytam juz jak dlugo mozan zazywac skoro juz dwie próby  nie udane to musze probowac dalej a moze jakies inne tabletki jeszcza sa mysle o tabletkch cytotec


cytotec to to samo co Arthrotec, oba leki zawierają po 200 mcg misoprostolu, tylko inna nazwa handlowa, i Arthrotec ma dodatkowo diclofenac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzis spróbuje z dawka arth jeszcza jutro juz wezme cytocet w koncu co musi zadzialac ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czytaliscie temat plagi podrobek lekow gdzie Sa nielegalnie produkowane I w niczym nie mama skladu tego leku jest tego masa gdzie handlarze sprzedaja miedzy innymi pseldo arthrotec jest w bistrach niby ok a sklad wogole nie odpowiedni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czytaliscie temat plagi podrobek lekow gdzie Sa nielegalnie produkowane I w niczym nie mama skladu tego leku jest tego masa gdzie handlarze sprzedaja miedzy innymi pseldo arthrotec jest w bistrach niby ok a sklad wogole nie odpowiedni


to zamiast handlarzy można zamówić sprawdzony zestaw z organizacji WOW lub WHW, masz zapewnioną konsultację lekarską i kontakt podczas całego zabiegu . No i przede wszystkim pewność że otrzymujesz oryginalne leki, a nie byle co od niewiadomo kogo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja dostalam bez problemu  od lekarza recepte na arth jeszcze na 4 pudelka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a moze juz sie udalo a nie wiem kazdy przechodzi inaczej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a moze juz sie udalo a nie wiem kazdy przechodzi inaczej...



to czemu sie nie zbadasz ? siedząc tu i gdybając nie dowiesz się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Dokładnie tydzień temu wzięłam trzy dawki arthrotecu z apteki. Aktualnie to 6 tydzień i 5 dni od ostatniego okresu. Wszystko wyglądało na to, że działa. Mialam dreszcze, skurcze, bóle brzucha, mdłości. Krwawienie utrzymuje się do teraz, jest krwistoczerwone, średnioobfite, cały czas boli mnie brzuch. Mdłości przeszły jak ręką odjął, a przed art były straszne, prawie nie jadłam. Wczoraj pojechałam do szpitala, żeby sprawdzić czy juz wszystko się oczyszcza, jednak kobieta na usg znalazła zarodek! Była dziwna, długo go szukała, ale w końcu doszła do wniosku, że wszystko gra, ale skoro krwawie to zatrzymaja mnie na oddziale. Nie wyraziłam zgody, nadal krwawię. W poniedziałek chcę wybrac się na betę, bo na test jest jeszcze za wcześnie i przejść się do lekarza. Nie wiem tylko czy dla bezpieczeństwa nie powtórzyć art, zostało mi na dwie pełne dawki, a skoro krwawię cały czas to może ruszy coś po tych dwóch... co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Dokładnie tydzień temu wzięłam trzy dawki arthrotecu z apteki. Aktualnie to 6 tydzień i 5 dni od ostatniego okresu. Wszystko wyglądało na to, że działa. Mialam dreszcze, skurcze, bóle brzucha, mdłości. Krwawienie utrzymuje się do teraz, jest krwistoczerwone, średnioobfite, cały czas boli mnie brzuch. Mdłości przeszły jak ręką odjął, a przed art były straszne, prawie nie jadłam. Wczoraj pojechałam do szpitala, żeby sprawdzić czy juz wszystko się oczyszcza, jednak kobieta na usg znalazła zarodek! Była dziwna, długo go szukała, ale w końcu doszła do wniosku, że wszystko gra, ale skoro krwawie to zatrzymaja mnie na oddziale. Nie wyraziłam zgody, nadal krwawię. W poniedziałek chcę wybrac się na betę, bo na test jest jeszcze za wcześnie i przejść się do lekarza. Nie wiem tylko czy dla bezpieczeństwa nie powtórzyć art, zostało mi na dwie pełne dawki, a skoro krwawię cały czas to może ruszy coś po tych dwóch... co o tym myślicie?


i to jest dowód na to że ZAWSZE po arthrotecu trzeba się zbadać, bo na pytanie " czy mi się udało, skoro krwawię??" nikt tutaj nie odpowie. Mimo krwawienia, ciąża może się utrzymywać, i tylko badanie może potwierdzić, lub wykluczyć poronienie. Tak, możesz wziąć te kolejne dawki, może coś popchną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do lekarza ide za 2 tyg dopiero najwczesniejszy termin jaki wolny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to zamiast handlarzy można zamówić sprawdzony zestaw z organizacji WOW lub WHW, masz zapewnioną konsultację lekarską i kontakt podczas całego zabiegu . No i przede wszystkim pewność że otrzymujesz oryginalne leki, a nie byle co od niewiadomo kogo


ja tak zrobilam po wlasnie probie art ktory nie zadzialal I po tym bylam tak ciekawa tego leku ze duzo szukalam czytalam jak w aptece spytalam czy moze dziadkowi nie pomagac I wciaz stawy go bola I po pokazaniu co niby bierze spytala z kad je kupil Bo nie Sa orginalne I juz mi ich nie oddala wyszlam z tamtad I w tej aptece juz sie nie pokazuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do lekarza ide za 2 tyg dopiero najwczesniejszy termin jaki wolny


mozesz podejść na SOR, powiedzieć że krwawisz, i na pewno Cie zbadają. Możesz też zrobić dwa badania beta HCG, one pokażą, czy ciąża się rozwija.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tak zrobilam po wlasnie probie art ktory nie zadzialal I po tym bylam tak ciekawa tego leku ze duzo szukalam czytalam jak w aptece spytalam czy moze dziadkowi nie pomagac I wciaz stawy go bola I po pokazaniu co niby bierze spytala z kad je kupil Bo nie Sa orginalne I juz mi ich nie oddala wyszlam z tamtad I w tej aptece juz sie nie pokazuje


A jak wyglądał ten nieoryginalny Arthortec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie jesli nic się nie ruszy do jutra, to wezme jeszcze te dwie dawki ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak wyglądał ten nieoryginalny Arthortec ?


identyczny prawie jak original tylko nie ma na tabletce wszystkich liter brakuje z jednej strony tak mi powiedziala w aptece jest gladka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mozesz podejść na SOR, powiedzieć że krwawisz, i na pewno Cie zbadają. Możesz też zrobić dwa badania beta HCG, one pokażą, czy ciąża się rozwija.


tylko ze ja nie krwawie tylko krwawilam po pierwszej probie przez pierwsze dwie dawki pozniej juz nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny tydz temu bralam art 13 tydz liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki wszystko poszlo ok plud lozysko dosc widok nie fajny ale poszlo dzis wlasnie wrocilam od Gina porazka I potrzebuje art znowu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny tydz temu bralam art 13 tydz liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki wszystko poszlo ok plud lozysko dosc widok nie fajny ale poszlo dzis wlasnie wrocilam od Gina porazka I potrzebuje art znowu


A po co Ci art znowu, skoro poronilas tydzień temu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny tydz temu bralam art 13 tydz liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki wszystko poszlo ok plud lozysko dosc widok nie fajny ale poszlo dzis wlasnie wrocilam od Gina porazka I potrzebuje art znowu


Tnz poszło czy nie że potrzebujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po co Ci art znowu, skoro poronilas tydzień temu ?


Widocznie nie poroniła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po co Ci art znowu, skoro poronilas tydzień temu ?


no wlasnie y jakby to napisac jestem pewna ze wtedy byl to plud przepraszam za opis ale nawet przez moment wisial na cienkiej nitce pepowiny potem bylo lozysko do dzis lekkie krwawienie glownie przy oddawaniu moczu dzis bylam na kontroli a ze moj gin zna mnie od 8 lat a od roku walcze z nieregularna miesiaczka powiedzialam ze od tyg utrzymuje mi sie krwawienie najpierw mnie zbadal na cudnym samolicie I stwierdzil powiekszona macice moja mysl jeszcze sie nie obkurczyla no ale cisza stwierdzil ze zrobi mi USG dopochwowe ok potrzyl w ten monitor potem kazal mi sie polozyc ze zrobi jeszcze na brzuchu szczeze moja mysl dopatrzyl sie ze bylam w tak duzej ciazy ale jak odwrocil monitor I pokazal mi ciaze zamarlam bijace serce tetno a poniewaz miesiaczki mialam nie regularne po mierze rozwoju plodu i lozyska rozwijajacego w karte wpisal 9 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widocznie nie poroniła


Napisała, że widziała płód i łożysko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie y jakby to napisac jestem pewna ze wtedy byl to plud przepraszam za opis ale nawet przez moment wisial na cienkiej nitce pepowiny potem bylo lozysko do dzis lekkie krwawienie glownie przy oddawaniu moczu dzis bylam na kontroli a ze moj gin zna mnie od 8 lat a od roku walcze z nieregularna miesiaczka powiedzialam ze od tyg utrzymuje mi sie krwawienie najpierw mnie zbadal na cudnym samolicie I stwierdzil powiekszona macice moja mysl jeszcze sie nie obkurczyla no ale cisza stwierdzil ze zrobi mi USG dopochwowe ok potrzyl w ten monitor potem kazal mi sie polozyc ze zrobi jeszcze na brzuchu szczeze moja mysl dopatrzyl sie ze bylam w tak duzej ciazy ale jak odwrocil monitor I pokazal mi ciaze zamarlam bijace serce tetno a poniewaz miesiaczki mialam nie regularne po mierze rozwoju plodu i lozyska rozwijajacego w karte wpisal 9 tydz


I wypisal skierowania na badania I za 2 tyg mam sie pokazac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no wlasnie y jakby to napisac jestem pewna ze wtedy byl to plud przepraszam za opis ale nawet przez moment wisial na cienkiej nitce pepowiny potem bylo lozysko do dzis lekkie krwawienie glownie przy oddawaniu moczu dzis bylam na kontroli a ze moj gin zna mnie od 8 lat a od roku walcze z nieregularna miesiaczka powiedzialam ze od tyg utrzymuje mi sie krwawienie najpierw mnie zbadal na cudnym samolicie I stwierdzil powiekszona macice moja mysl jeszcze sie nie obkurczyla no ale cisza stwierdzil ze zrobi mi USG dopochwowe ok potrzyl w ten monitor potem kazal mi sie polozyc ze zrobi jeszcze na brzuchu szczeze moja mysl dopatrzyl sie ze bylam w tak duzej ciazy ale jak odwrocil monitor I pokazal mi ciaze zamarlam bijace serce tetno a poniewaz miesiaczki mialam nie regularne po mierze rozwoju plodu i lozyska rozwijajacego w karte wpisal 9 tydz


A to klops...może to były bliźniaki, i tylko jeden poszedł. Ale na pewno widziałaś płód? Rączki, nóżki? Może to był skrzep?A ginka nie widziała żadnych nieprawidłowości, które mogły pozostać po tym poronieniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to klops...może to były bliźniaki, i tylko jeden poszedł. Ale na pewno widziałaś płód? Rączki, nóżki? Może to był skrzep?A ginka nie widziała żadnych nieprawidłowości, które mogły pozostać po tym poronieniu ?


Nic nie zauwazyl I tak napewno byl plus zwiniety jak spiacy kot a lozysko jak pomarancz chropowate wiem niezla wtopa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic nie zauwazyl I tak napewno byl plus zwiniety jak spiacy kot a lozysko jak pomarancz chropowate wiem niezla wtopa


zastanawiam sie czy nie isc prywatnie Bo niby to 9 tydz po rozwoju plodu I lozyska a jak 14 liczac od miesiaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Łożysko wytważa się dopiero w 12 tyg, pprzez tydzień nie urośnie do wielkości pomarańczy, .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Łożysko wytważa się dopiero w 12 tyg, pprzez tydzień nie urośnie do wielkości pomarańczy, .


bylo dosc duze boze przeciez nie sciemniam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zastanawiam sie czy nie isc prywatnie Bo niby to 9 tydz po rozwoju plodu I lozyska a jak 14 liczac od miesiaczki


Ale po co chcesz iść prywatnie.? Tak czy inaczej, ciąża jest, czy wiek ma znaczenie ? Jeśli masz nieregularne miesiączki, to moze ciąża jest mlodsza niż wynika z wyliczeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylo dosc duze boze przeciez nie sciemniam


a plud mial dobre 6 cm zwiniety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale po co chcesz iść prywatnie.? Tak czy inaczej, ciąża jest, czy wiek ma znaczenie ? Jeśli masz nieregularne miesiączki, to moze ciąża jest mlodsza niż wynika z wyliczeń.


rozumie tylko tamto nie wygladalo na 8 tygodniowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> rozumie tylko tamto nie wygladalo na 8 tygodniowe


IDE prywatnie Sa zapisy ale moze mnie przyjmnie szczeze zglupialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaje mi się ze nie ja powiem tak,wczoraj przez to przechodziłem już po 2 dawce było po najpierw krew i jeden ogromny skrzeep,myślałam że to to,ale po chwili czułam jak coś ze mnie leci nie krew nie mocz,poszłam do łazienki i coś że mnie kapalo,nasililo się i wtedy wypadł zarodek,chwilę po tym chyba łożysko czy coś bo było wielkości połowy pięści grudkowate i ciemnoczerwone,za niedługo skrzeep krwi też ogromny i stop nic więcej tylko lekkie krwawienie a byłam w 8 /7tyg


Hej ja też wczoraj brałam po 3 dawce dopiero puscilo krwi mało ale wylecialo małe takie przezroczyste jakby jajko dziś lekkie kwawienie bili niemam czy to był ten zarodek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> IDE prywatnie Sa zapisy ale moze mnie przyjmnie szczeze zglupialam


Moze to byla ciaza blizniacza dwu jajowa ? Przewaznie jeden blizniak jest mniejszy mowisz ze to co widzialas bylo wiekzsze ?    Został mniejszy i z usg tak może wychodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ma jeszcze art. Na sprzedaż odbiire osobiście Katowice Chorzów Bytom pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest ktos kto moze porozmawiac na meilu  i skonczylo sie z powodzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jest ktos kto moze porozmawiac na meilu  i skonczylo sie z powodzeniem


A masz moze gg to podaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze to byla ciaza blizniacza dwu jajowa ? Przewaznie jeden blizniak jest mniejszy mowisz ze to co widzialas bylo wiekzsze ?    Został mniejszy i z usg tak może wychodzić.


napisze jak wroce Bo wychodze temu powiem kiedy byla ostatnia Mies zobaczymy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś ma jeszcze art. Na sprzedaż odbiire osobiście Katowice Chorzów Bytom pilne


Ja mam zostało mi 8 sztuk po udanej próbie odsprzedam może ktoś ma jeszcze z 4 popytaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety nie mam GG a możesz swój adres mailowy podać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam zostało mi 8 sztuk po udanej próbie odsprzedam może ktoś ma jeszcze z 4 popytaj


A gdzie byłby odbiór jestem po nie udanej próbie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak chcesz to to jest moj e-mail
tyska01111994@wp.pl





> Niestety nie mam GG a możesz swój adres mailowy podać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak chcesz to to jest moj e-mail
> tyska01111994@wp.pl


Napisałam czekam na odpowiedź z góry bardzo Ci dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój płód również miał wczoraj kawałek pepowiny oczy i w sumie nawet wyglądał jak czlowie ale był lekko żółty i to mnie zastanawia,łożysko też jak U Ciebie struktura chropowata jak pomarańcza a byłam w 8 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój płód również miał wczoraj kawałek pepowiny oczy i w sumie nawet wyglądał jak czlowie ale był lekko żółty i to mnie zastanawia,łożysko też jak U Ciebie struktura chropowata jak pomarańcza a byłam w 8 tyg


a liczysz od daty ostatniej miesiączki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A masz moze gg to podaj


61582094 moje gg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój płód również miał wczoraj kawałek pepowiny oczy i w sumie nawet wyglądał jak czlowie ale był lekko żółty i to mnie zastanawia,łożysko też jak U Ciebie struktura chropowata jak pomarańcza a byłam w 8 tyg


Ile razy to pisac łożysko zaczyna wytwazac sie dopiero w 12 tyg do tego czasu jest kosmowka     białe przeźroczyste cieniutkie rureczki łożysko wielkości pomarańczy jest mniej wiecej w 18 tyg ciąży..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie byłby odbiór jestem po nie udanej próbie


A gdzie byłby odbiór pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam zostało mi 8 sztuk po udanej próbie odsprzedam może ktoś ma jeszcze z 4 popytaj


 hej a gdzie byłby ewentualny odbiór dzięki że napisałaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile razy to pisac łożysko zaczyna wytwazac sie dopiero w 12 tyg do tego czasu jest kosmowka     białe przeźroczyste cieniutkie rureczki łożysko wielkości pomarańczy jest mniej wiecej w 18 tyg ciąży..


w ogóle jak łożysko może być wielkości pomarańczy ? przecież ono nie jest kuliste, tylko płaskie. Moje w 14 tc było wielkości małego talerzyka na ciasto i gładkie, lśniące, a nie chropowate. Może wy widzicie skrzepy z endometrium ,a nie łożysko ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mówię że wielkości pomarańczy ale wygląd taki chropowaty kaszowaty nie wiem bardzo duże ciemnoczerwone,skoro nam dwóm się przydarzyło to co to mogło być? I ten płód żótławy nie przezroczysty ewidentnie miał oczy,głowę i korpus czy jest możliwe ze gin pomylił się co do długości ciąży i założył?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś na sprzedaż Artohtec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam czekam na odpowiedź z góry bardzo Ci dziękuję


edytaedzia88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie byłby odbiór pozdrawiam


Niestety nie jestem z Twoich regionów jestem z podkarpacia jak coś to pisz na edytaedzia88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety nie jestem z Twoich regionów jestem z podkarpacia jak coś to pisz na edytaedzia88@wp.pl


Masz może gg?jak coś to podaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest ktos kto po udanej probie arth i moze porozmawiac na gg 615820

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150856]czy jest ktos kto po udanej probie arth i moze porozmawiac na gg 61582094

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w ogóle jak łożysko może być wielkości pomarańczy ? przecież ono nie jest kuliste, tylko płaskie. Moje w 14 tc było wielkości małego talerzyka na ciasto i gładkie, lśniące, a nie chropowate. Może wy widzicie skrzepy z endometrium ,a nie łożysko ?


jak tamta dziewczyna w 13 tyg jak najbardziej miala lozysko ja w 13 tez bralam art I jest wielkosci pomaranczy nikt nie pisze ze kulisty chodzi o porownanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w ogóle jak łożysko może być wielkości pomarańczy ? przecież ono nie jest kuliste, tylko płaskie. Moje w 14 tc było wielkości małego talerzyka na ciasto i gładkie, lśniące, a nie chropowate. Może wy widzicie skrzepy z endometrium ,a nie łożysko ?


Wielkość nie kształt nikt tu nie pisze okragle jak pomarancza ..

----------


## Domi3

Ja potrzebuje proszków na poronienie jeśli ktoś posiada proszę o e-maila albo numer tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś ma jeszcze art. Na sprzedaż odbiire osobiście Katowice Chorzów Bytom pilne


Ja mam, jestem z Katowic - anna608@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> IDE prywatnie Sa zapisy ale moze mnie przyjmnie szczeze zglupialam


jestem szkoda mojego czasu 120zl Bo glupszego ginekologa nie widzialam a bylam z nim szczera oczywiscie z pominieciem ze bralam arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem szkoda mojego czasu 120zl Bo glupszego ginekologa nie widzialam a bylam z nim szczera oczywiscie z pominieciem ze bralam arthrotec


I co powiedzial?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co powiedzial?


nie Bo I tak mnie ktos skrytykuje jak na temat lozyska widze a ja nie napisalam ze okragle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam art tydzien temu nie wypadlo mi nic procz zarodka tak mysle ze to bylo to i paru skrzepow tylko ten niby zarodek wypadl mi dwa dni po art tak sie wybieram i wybieram do lekarza dojsc nie umiem do 20 siedze w domu z mala corka po przeczytsniu twojego posta stwierdzilam ( kuzwa musze jak najszybciej sie wybrac) '.. Nie przejmuje sie jedne tu ci pomoga doradza drugie wysmieja i skrytykuja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie panie. Ostrzegam!!!  Trzymajcie sie od tej złodziejki z daleka. Wysyla witaminy a pozniej jescze bluzga!!!  Bladź


Ja od niej kupowalam i jakos nie otrzymalam witamin , mila osoba powiedziala co i jak zero problemu  :Wink: . Otrzymalam to co mialam otrzymac  :Smile:  mnie nie oszukala. zamowilam w piatek w pon. o 10 rano juz miałam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam art tydzien temu nie wypadlo mi nic procz zarodka tak mysle ze to bylo to i paru skrzepow tylko ten niby zarodek wypadl mi dwa dni po art tak sie wybieram i wybieram do lekarza dojsc nie umiem do 20 siedze w domu z mala corka po przeczytsniu twojego posta stwierdzilam ( kuzwa musze jak najszybciej sie wybrac) '.. Nie przejmuje sie jedne tu ci pomoga doradza drugie wysmieja i skrytykuja.


To ja miałam wczoraj identycznie jak ty zarodek wypadł małe skrzepy i dziś bez bólu i lekkie krwawienia jak okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam w rozsadnej cenie Arthrotec. 
Wiecej info na mailu Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musze sie zmobilizowac i sie wybracw moim przypadku to chyba tylko sor wieczorem nie zabiore 2 letniej corki do ginekologa przeciez ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam w rozsadnej cenie Arthrotec. 
> Wiecej info na mailu Ola.miska25@interia.pl


 Poprosze o kontakt . Napisałam juz e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto mi powie czy mi poszlo bo nie  bylam jeszcze u lekarza bo sie boje po zastosowaniu art. Robilam bete i mialam 410 za dwa dni powtorzylam i mialm 149  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam art tydzien temu nie wypadlo mi nic procz zarodka tak mysle ze to bylo to i paru skrzepow tylko ten niby zarodek wypadl mi dwa dni po art tak sie wybieram i wybieram do lekarza dojsc nie umiem do 20 siedze w domu z mala corka po przeczytsniu twojego posta stwierdzilam ( kuzwa musze jak najszybciej sie wybrac) '.. Nie przejmuje sie jedne tu ci pomoga doradza drugie wysmieja i skrytykuja.


jestem w ciazy drugi gin to potwierdzil ten dal 8/9 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w ciazy drugi gin to potwierdzil ten dal 8/9 tydz


To powtarzaj. Ja polecam p.anie mi pomogla w 11tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w ciazy drugi gin to potwierdzil ten dal 8/9 tydz


Jak mi sie uda uspac szybciej core podejde dzisiaj na szpital mam stresa jak cholera jesli sie okaze ze tez mi sie nie udalo juz raczej nie bede sie faszerowac pojade na Słowacje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A U mnie wyszła dziwna sytuacja,wczoraj zdążyłam Art i się udało,dzisiaj miałam mieć wizytę u gin ale po prostu oddzwonilam ze nie dotrę i zapisałam się na poniedziałek,po czym mój gin oddzwonię ze ma moje wyniki krwi i moczu robione 2 dni temu i ze mam zle wyniki moczu i podejrzewa ze coś jest z plodem I umówiliśmy się na poniedziałek po weekendzie i teraz mam pyt czy jeśli powiem mu ze stało się to w niedzielę czy zorientuje się ze kłamie czy lepiej jechać jutro na szpital i później mu dodzwonić że poronilam??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To powtarzaj. Ja polecam p.anie mi pomogla w 11tc


powiedzialam mu ze ostatnia miesieczke mialam 1 Pazdziernika ale ze mam nie regularne raz po 20paru dniach raz po ponad 30 a nawet 2 rady mialam po rownych 40 dniach od roku ponad Bo od listopada biore mercilon tydz temu dostalam krwawienia I wydalilam plud Kazal opisac wszystko pytal czy bylam w szpitalu powiedzialam ze nie ze nie umialam sobie z tym poradzic itd ze dzis tak naprawde dotarlo to do mnie I dlatego przyszlam bez zapisu byl mily powiedzial zebym sie nie denerwowala ze zrobi USG I zobaczymy jak to wyglada zrobil mi dopochwowe I powiedzial ale pani jest w ciazy pytal czy ten mercilon bralam jak juz bylam w ciazy powiedzialam ze tak Bo nie wiedzialam kazal jeszcze raz opisac przebieg tamtego poronienia I plodu ciaze Ta z pomiarow I rozwoju dal 8/9 tydz powiedzial ze bedac w ciazy moglam miec jajeczkowanie I zaszlam w druga nie jest to blizniacza moze to byc procesem ktory rozlegulowany mam organizm.Tak wiem glupszego gin tez nie widzialam mily ale chyba Malo kompetentny w pon pojde do kolejnego Tez prywatnieu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabyś porozmawiać?
NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałabyś porozmawiać?
> NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
> 
> Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
> Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
> Jesteśmy do 23.00
> Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
> Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
> Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy


nie nie chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150896]powiedzialam mu ze ostatnia miesieczke mialam 1 Pazdziernika ale ze mam nie regularne raz po 20paru dniach raz po ponad 30 a nawet 2 rady mialam po rownych 40 dniach od roku ponad Bo od listopada biore mercilon tydz temu dostalam krwawienia I wydalilam plud Kazal opisac wszystko pytal czy bylam w szpitalu powiedzialam ze nie ze nie umialam sobie z tym poradzic itd ze dzis tak naprawde dotarlo to do mnie I dlatego przyszlam bez zapisu byl mily powiedzial zebym sie nie denerwowala ze zrobi USG I zobaczymy jak to wyglada zrobil mi dopochwowe I powiedzial ale pani jest w ciazy pytal czy ten mercilon bralam jak juz bylam w ciazy powiedzialam ze tak Bo nie wiedzialam kazal jeszcze raz opisac przebieg tamtego poronienia I plodu ciaze Ta z pomiarow I rozwoju dal 8/9 tydz powiedzial ze bedac w ciazy moglam miec jajeczkowanie I zaszlam w druga nie jest to blizniacza moze to byc procesem ktory rozlegulowany mam organizm.Tak wiem glupszego gin tez nie widzialam mily ale chyba Malo kompetentny w pon pojde do kolejnego Tez 
Myślisz o tym aby urodzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;150900]


> powiedzialam mu ze ostatnia miesieczke mialam 1 Pazdziernika ale ze mam nie regularne raz po 20paru dniach raz po ponad 30 a nawet 2 rady mialam po rownych 40 dniach od roku ponad Bo od listopada biore mercilon tydz temu dostalam krwawienia I wydalilam plud Kazal opisac wszystko pytal czy bylam w szpitalu powiedzialam ze nie ze nie umialam sobie z tym poradzic itd ze dzis tak naprawde dotarlo to do mnie I dlatego przyszlam bez zapisu byl mily powiedzial zebym sie nie denerwowala ze zrobi USG I zobaczymy jak to wyglada zrobil mi dopochwowe I powiedzial ale pani jest w ciazy pytal czy ten mercilon bralam jak juz bylam w ciazy powiedzialam ze tak Bo nie wiedzialam kazal jeszcze raz opisac przebieg tamtego poronienia I plodu ciaze Ta z pomiarow I rozwoju dal 8/9 tydz powiedzial ze bedac w ciazy moglam miec jajeczkowanie I zaszlam w druga nie jest to blizniacza moze to byc procesem ktory rozlegulowany mam organizm.Tak wiem glupszego gin tez nie widzialam mily ale chyba Malo kompetentny w pon pojde do kolejnego Tez 
> Myślisz o tym aby urodzić?


nie chce tylko jak mozliwe ze jestem w ciazy ok 9 tyg jakbym tamtego plodu nie widziala to bym powiedziala nie udalo sie ale dobrze go widzialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bedziesz probowala jeszcze? Czy zastanawiasz sie nad urodzeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze faktycznie bedac wciazy mialas jajeczkowanie cuda sie zdazaja .. Albo zarodek jest tak malutki i usg zle okresla .. Pamietam dokladnie date kiedy zaszlam w ciaze z corka mi wychodzil 8 tydz a lekarze wmawiali mi 5 z usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bedziesz probowala jeszcze? Czy zastanawiasz sie nad urodzeniem?


bede probowac ale poczekam co 3 lekarz powie pojde w poniedzialek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze faktycznie bedac wciazy mialas jajeczkowanie cuda sie zdazaja .. Albo zarodek jest tak malutki i usg zle okresla .. Pamietam dokladnie date kiedy zaszlam w ciaze z corka mi wychodzil 8 tydz a lekarze wmawiali mi 5 z usg.


mozliwe Bo raczej bedac w ciazy w druga nie zaszlam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chociaz ja bardziej stawiam na ciaze blizniacza, przeszciez dwu jajowe zarodki maja osobne worki obwodniowe , kosmowki itd wiec  dlaczego taka pewnosc u lekarza ze to nie mogla byc ciaza blizniacza .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak robil ci usg bilo serducho?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak robil ci usg bilo serducho?


tak powiedzial ze rozwija sie prawidlowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mozliwe Bo raczej bedac w ciazy w druga nie zaszlam


No powiem Ci że dziwnie zagadkowa sytuacja eh sama juz pewnie bylabym glupia. Pewnie ciezko byloby mi uwierzyc i biegalabym po lekarzach ale raczej jak juz drugi lekarz potwierdza to musi byc ciaza .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chociaz ja bardziej stawiam na ciaze blizniacza, przeszciez dwu jajowe zarodki maja osobne worki obwodniowe , kosmowki itd wiec  dlaczego taka pewnosc u lekarza ze to nie mogla byc ciaza blizniacza .


zalamalam sie odechcialo mi sie wszystkiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No powiem Ci że dziwnie zagadkowa sytuacja eh sama juz pewnie bylabym glupia. Pewnie ciezko byloby mi uwierzyc i biegalabym po lekarzach ale raczej jak juz drugi lekarz potwierdza to musi byc ciaza .


jest widzialam I dostalam zdjecia z USG IDE w pon do 3 tez powiem jak bylo oczywiscie po za art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jest widzialam I dostalam zdjecia z USG IDE w pon do 3 tez powiem jak bylo oczywiscie po za art


Ale po co ? Chcesz wyjaśnić jak to sie stało? Co sie wydażylo wiesz mysle że ginekolog ktory nie prowadzil ciazy od poczatku moze tylko gdybać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też nie rozumiem, po co Ci trzeci ginekolog. Powie to samo co poprzedni, że jest żywa ciąża, a co z tamtą, może tylko zgadywać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też nie rozumiem, po co Ci trzeci ginekolog. Powie to samo co poprzedni, że jest żywa ciąża, a co z tamtą, może tylko zgadywać.


wiem tylko boje sie ze to 14 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem tylko boje sie ze to 14 tydz


Jak uważasz, Twoja sprawa, ale nie szkoda Ci pieniędzy? Dwóch ginekologów widziało płód 9tygodniowy, więc może on jest po prostu mały. Zamiast latać po ginekologach, nie lepiej zabrać się od razu za Arthrotek ? Czas leci, ale oczywiście, zrobisz jak uważasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrob sobie usg3d moze bedzie bardziej wiarygodne. Powiem tak pol godziny przed cesarka mialam robione usg corka miala wazyc 1800 a miala 2100 . Mialam dwa terminy porodu z miesiaczki na 26sierpien z usg na 12 wrzesien co prawda corka wyskoczyla w lipcu ale zobacz jaka rozbieznosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brawo, super pomysł. Wywalić kilka stow na 3d, jak ciążę i tak się planuje usunąć. Przecież długość płodu wyjdzie taka sama...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthotrec lub recepte na lek z odbiorem osobistym w Krakowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak uważasz, Twoja sprawa, ale nie szkoda Ci pieniędzy? Dwóch ginekologów widziało płód 9tygodniowy, więc może on jest po prostu mały. Zamiast latać po ginekologach, nie lepiej zabrać się od razu za Arthrotek ? Czas leci, ale oczywiście, zrobisz jak uważasz.


mam 8 tabletek pozostale po 20 wziac je nie wiem z kad ciaza moze I blizniaki byly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brawo, super pomysł. Wywalić kilka stow na 3d, jak ciążę i tak się planuje usunąć. Przecież długość płodu wyjdzie taka sama...


Moze sie myle ale 3d jest bardziej wyraziste nie chodzilo mi akurat o dlugosc plodu ale w jakim stopniu jest rozwiniety plod inaczej wyglada w 9tc inaczej w 14 ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrob sobie usg3d moze bedzie bardziej wiarygodne. Powiem tak pol godziny przed cesarka mialam robione usg corka miala wazyc 1800 a miala 2100 . Mialam dwa terminy porodu z miesiaczki na 26sierpien z usg na 12 wrzesien co prawda corka wyskoczyla w lipcu ale zobacz jaka rozbieznosc


   Ja miałam bardzo podobną sytuację - przed cesarką wyszło,że córka waży 2900 a urodziła się 3360 - terminy tez miałam 2 - z miesiączki na 26 października a z usg na 7 listopada. Suma sumarum urodziłam 13 litopada, bo prawie tydzień przenosiłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam bardzo podobną sytuację - przed cesarką wyszło,że córka waży 2900 a urodziła się 3360 - terminy tez miałam 2 - z miesiączki na 26 października a z usg na 7 listopada. Suma sumarum urodziłam 13 litopada, bo prawie tydzień przenosiłam.


czyli u mnie moze byc 14 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem tylko boje sie ze to 14 tydz


mam 8 tab wlasnie wzielam 4 pod jezyk moze to byly blizniaki tydz temu poszlo po 2 dawce najwyzej pojade na szpital

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie poronienie nastąpiło  21 grudnia po Arthrotec po całym krwawienie pozostało  mi plamienie brązowe.Pytanie brzmi czy uprawianie sexu bez zabezpieczenia  jest bezpieczne dla mnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie poronienie nastąpiło  21 grudnia po Arthrotec po całym krwawienie pozostało  mi plamienie brązowe.Pytanie brzmi czy uprawianie sexu bez zabezpieczenia  jest bezpieczne dla mnie?


oczywiście że nie jest bezpieczne. Po aborcji wraca od razu normalny cykl, i nawet 10 dni po aborcji możesz mieć owulacje i zajść w kolejną ciążę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos pomoze wylecial mie jedem maly skrzep z takimi jakby niteczkami a skrzep byl ciemno czarny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cieszy mnie to ze byla wobec ciebie uczciwa. Wobec mnie zachowała sie nie fajnie niestety, dlatego wole ostrzec zeby i inna pani sie na nacieła






> Ja od niej kupowalam i jakos nie otrzymalam witamin , mila osoba powiedziala co i jak zero problemu . Otrzymalam to co mialam otrzymac  mnie nie oszukala. zamowilam w piatek w pon. o 10 rano juz miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos pomoze wylecial mie jedem maly skrzep z takimi jakby niteczkami a skrzep byl ciemno czarny


W czym Ci pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam 8 tab wlasnie wzielam 4 pod jezyk moze to byly blizniaki tydz temu poszlo po 2 dawce najwyzej pojade na szpital


jestem 2 godz po 1 dawce krew I strasznie boli brzuch juz nie czekalam na kokejna wizyte moze blizniaki wiem ze nie chce po 2 dawce nad ranem pojade do szpitala Bo 3 dawki nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem 2 godz po 1 dawce krew I strasznie boli brzuch juz nie czekalam na kokejna wizyte moze blizniaki wiem ze nie chce po 2 dawce nad ranem pojade do szpitala Bo 3 dawki nie mam


Ale krwawisz w ogóle ?jak nie wydalisz płodu, to po co do szpitala? Położą Cię na podtrzymanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale krwawisz w ogóle ?jak nie wydalisz płodu, to po co do szpitala? Położą Cię na podtrzymanie


krwawie I boli mnie brzuch musialam to zrobic Bo skoro byly blizniaki liczac to 14 tydz nie moglam czekac a w sumie nie wiem co mam robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> krwawie I boli mnie brzuch musialam to zrobic Bo skoro byly blizniaki liczac to 14 tydz nie moglam czekac a w sumie nie wiem co mam robic


bylam dzis u 2 gin jeden 9 tydz drugi 8/9 tydz ale od misisczki wychodzi 14 I tydz temu wydalilam plud napewno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> krwawie I boli mnie brzuch musialam to zrobic Bo skoro byly blizniaki liczac to 14 tydz nie moglam czekac a w sumie nie wiem co mam robic


A przy tym pierwszym płodzie czulas że Ci wody odeszły ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A przy tym pierwszym płodzie czulas że Ci wody odeszły ?


nie czulam tego jedynie delikatnie mialam wkladke ale po wstaniu z lozka Cale przescoeradlo pizama mokra ale z krwia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie czulam tego jedynie delikatnie mialam wkladke ale po wstaniu z lozka Cale przescoeradlo pizama mokra ale z krwia


potem mialam skurcze a ostatnie mocne I byl plud na pepowinie przez chwile potem sie urwal po tym skurcze ustapily na chwile potem znowu I wylecialo ze mnie napewno lozysko to od tego bylo ze 2 cm tej pepowiny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potem mialam skurcze a ostatnie mocne I byl plud na pepowinie przez chwile potem sie urwal po tym skurcze ustapily na chwile potem znowu I wylecialo ze mnie napewno lozysko to od tego bylo ze 2 cm tej pepowiny


uderzenie goraca mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uderzenie goraca mam


Też mialam potem bylo mi slabo i krecilo sie w glowie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też mialam potem bylo mi slabo i krecilo sie w glowie .


zaraz biore 2 dawke ostatnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W którym tyg najlepiej wziąć Art? W 4 tyg. Brałam 4tab co 3 h i tak 3 razy tylko dopochwowo i nic... lekkie bule i krwawienie. Po tyg poszłam do gin. Ciąża 5tydz rozwija się prawidłowo. Czy próbować jeszcze raz doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaraz biore 2 dawke ostatnia


Duzo dziewczyn pisze ze po 2 dawce juz po moze tobie tez sie uda . U mnie po trzeciej bylo lekkie plamienie dopiero po trzech godzinach od trzeciej dawki zaczelam krwawic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Duzo dziewczyn pisze ze po 2 dawce juz po moze tobie tez sie uda . U mnie po trzeciej bylo lekkie plamienie dopiero po trzech godzinach od trzeciej dawki zaczelam krwawic.


odeszly mi wody zadzwonilam po karetke niech bedzie jak chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bedzie dobrze ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odeszly mi wody zadzwonilam po karetke niech bedzie jak chce


Skoro wody odeszły, to nie ma co ratować. Wyczyszcza cię i będziesz miała z głowy. Daj znać jak po szpitalu. Trzymaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o kontakt na emaila jadzia979@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym tyg najlepiej wziąć Art? W 4 tyg. Brałam 4tab co 3 h i tak 3 razy tylko dopochwowo i nic... lekkie bule i krwawienie. Po tyg poszłam do gin. Ciąża 5tydz rozwija się prawidłowo. Czy próbować jeszcze raz doustnie?


Sprobuj doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co to jest beta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co to jest beta?


Beta HCG to badanie poziomu hormonu ciążowego we krwi. Pozwala określić przybliżony wiek ciąży oraz, wykonana dwukrotnie w dwudniowym odstępie czasu, daje informacje na temat tego, czy ciąża się rozwija, czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o kontakt na emaila jadzia979@wp.pl


   Napisałam do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa dni temu zażyłam art.w 6 tc. Po trzeciej dawce puściło, dużo krwi i troche skrzepów na drugi dzień, zarodka nie widziałam bo też miałam straszną biegunkę. A dzisiaj bolą mnie strasznie piersi- jak dwie bomby.Boje się,że się nieudało. Jak mogę to sprawdzić najszybciej-testem w poniedziałek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwa dni temu zażyłam art.w 6 tc. Po trzeciej dawce puściło, dużo krwi i troche skrzepów na drugi dzień, zarodka nie widziałam bo też miałam straszną biegunkę. A dzisiaj bolą mnie strasznie piersi- jak dwie bomby.Boje się,że się nieudało. Jak mogę to sprawdzić najszybciej-testem w poniedziałek?


   Test będzie wychodził pozytywny nawet 3 - 4 tyg. po poronieniu. Albo lekarz albo beta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie można odebrać?




> Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdzie można odebrać?


    Dolny Śląsk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu - 20 tabletek! Zostało mi... Piszcie - anna608@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec cena47zl plus koszta odbioru.chetne prosze o e-mail pod tym postem




Witam ile tabletek do kupienia ?

----------


## S.21

Kupie tabletki w rozsadnej cenie ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie odbiór osobisty?




> Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu - 20 tabletek! Zostało mi... Piszcie - anna608@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

możliwy odbiór osobisty czy tylko wysyłka ? Jak osobisty to w którym województwie ?




> Witam ile tabletek do kupienia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie tabletki w rozsadnej cenie ,


   Co rozumiesz pod pojęciem " rozsądna cena"?

----------


## S.21

> możliwy odbiór osobisty czy tylko wysyłka ? Jak osobisty to w którym województwie ?


Raczej wysylka pobraniowa jesli mozna , ile pan/ pani ma tabletek do sprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdzie odbiór osobisty?


Śląsk. Najlepiej Katowice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki arthrote wyłącznie z możliwością odbioru osobistego w małopolsce. Lub receptę na lek. Ma ktoś?

----------


## S.21

> Co rozumiesz pod pojęciem " rozsądna cena"?


Czyli cena do max 120zl z wysylka ,

----------


## S.21

> Co rozumiesz pod pojęciem " rozsądna cena"?


Czyli cena do max 120zl z wysylka ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli cena do max 120zl z wysylka ,


    To powodzenia życzę w poszukiwaniach.

----------


## S.21

> To powodzenia życzę w poszukiwaniach.


Ha ha smieszne , jakos poprzednim razem na tym forum znalazlam uczciwa osobe ktora sprzedala mi 12 tabl za 50zl . Takze dziekuje i rowniez pozdrawiam .

----------


## S.21

> To powodzenia życzę w poszukiwaniach.


Ha ha smieszne , jakos poprzednim razem na tym forum znalazlam uczciwa osobe ktora sprzedala mi 12 tabl za 50zl . Takze dziekuje i rowniez pozdrawiam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ha ha smieszne , jakos poprzednim razem na tym forum znalazlam uczciwa osobe ktora sprzedala mi 12 tabl za 50zl . Takze dziekuje i rowniez pozdrawiam .


    Ale to wcale nie miało być śmieszne. I nie było absolutnie żadnego sarkazmu w mojej wypowiedzi. To dobrze trafiłaś, oby i tym razem Ci się udało. Ja Ci życzę jak najlepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znalezienie kogos uczciwego to dosc duzy problem




> Ha ha smieszne , jakos poprzednim razem na tym forum znalazlam uczciwa osobe ktora sprzedala mi 12 tabl za 50zl . Takze dziekuje i rowniez pozdrawiam .

----------


## S.21

> Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotecu za 60zl. Jest ktoś chętny?


Styczen2017@interia.pl prosze o odpowiedz czy jeszcze aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znalezienie kogos uczciwego to dosc duzy problem


   " Dość duży problem" to bardzo łagodne określenie. A znaleźć kogoś uczciwego i w dodatku sprzedającego tabletki za mniej niż 100 zł graniczy wręcz z cudem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanko od bliźniaczej ciąży, napisz jak tam po szpitalu, jak już będziesz miała chwilę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 dni temu wzięłam Art właśnie wyladowalam w szpitalu będą mi robić lyzeczkowanie i morfologie wykryja coś? Błagam o szybka odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ha ha smieszne , jakos poprzednim razem na tym forum znalazlam uczciwa osobe ktora sprzedala mi 12 tabl za 50zl . Takze dziekuje i rowniez pozdrawiam .


zostało mi 8 z środy po udanej próbie odsprzedam nie drogo może gdzieś znajdziesz jeszcze od kogoś 4 odezwij się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 dni temu wzięłam Art właśnie wyladowalam w szpitalu będą mi robić lyzeczkowanie i morfologie wykryja coś? Błagam o szybka odp


Nic nie wykryją, nawet nie będą szukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 dni temu wzięłam Art właśnie wyladowalam w szpitalu będą mi robić lyzeczkowanie i morfologie wykryja coś? Błagam o szybka odp


po morfologi napewno nie wykryje musieli by robić specjalne badania także spokojnie chyba że bralam do pochwowo mogły zostać pozostalosci

----------


## S.21

> zostało mi 8 z środy po udanej próbie odsprzedam nie drogo może gdzieś znajdziesz jeszcze od kogoś 4 odezwij się


Bardzo prosze odezwac sie na maila na temat tych tabletek 
Styczen2017@interia.pl

----------


## S.21

> zostało mi 8 z środy po udanej próbie odsprzedam nie drogo może gdzieś znajdziesz jeszcze od kogoś 4 odezwij się


Bardzo prosze odezwac sie na maila na temat tych tabletek 
Styczen2017@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 dni temu wzięłam Art właśnie wyladowalam w szpitalu będą mi robić lyzeczkowanie i morfologie wykryja coś? Błagam o szybka odp


Co się stało, ze trafiłaś do szpitala? Jestem dzień po i trochę się wystraszyłam  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co się stało, ze trafiłaś do szpitala? Jestem dzień po i trochę się wystraszyłam


j nie sspokojnie napewno beda robic standardowe badania krwi, ja godzine temu wróciłam z sor ciąży nie stwierdzono..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Email: jana.klose@poczta.fm  - kupie arthrotec . najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym w krakowie lub okolicach. Potrzebuje zakupic 10 szt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ile czasu po utrzymywało sie u was krwawienie?
Wczesniej krwawilam rowne 4 tygodnie, 
A teraz dopiero 6 dni po a juz mam tylko bardzo delikatne plamienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> j nie sspokojnie napewno beda robic standardowe badania krwi, ja godzine temu wróciłam z sor ciąży nie stwierdzono..


Uspokoiłaś mnie, dzięki... Tez się jutro wybieram.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja powinnam dostac okresu 4 grudnia, a mam problemy z pecherzem i nerkami, moze byc tak, ze przez to nie dostalam okresu? Blagam o szybka ODP

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja powinnam dostac okresu 4 grudnia, a mam problemy z pecherzem i nerkami, moze byc tak, ze przez to nie dostalam okresu? Blagam o szybka ODP


I od miesiąca nie masz okresu? A robiłaś test ciążowy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja powinnam dostac okresu 4 grudnia, a mam problemy z pecherzem i nerkami, moze byc tak, ze przez to nie dostalam okresu? Blagam o szybka ODP


Dlaczego nie zrobisz testu ciążowego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> " Dość duży problem" to bardzo łagodne określenie. A znaleźć kogoś uczciwego i w dodatku sprzedającego tabletki za mniej niż 100 zł graniczy wręcz z cudem.


Ja swoje opakowanie arthrotecu odsprzedalam za 240 zl ( juz z wysylka ) i nie jest mi wstyd.  Paczka byla kurierem na następny dzien. A ja idac do lekarki swojej wylozylam kawe na lawe powiedzialam co potrzebuje i dalam jej " w lape " 100 zl. Takim sposobem za bezcen sprzedawać chyba nikt nie bedzie prawda?  Bo jak policzyc ile sie w to nerwów czasu i pieniędzy wlozylo - stad taka cena. Wiec powodzenia za 120 kogos znalesc. Dziewczyny sie tu oglaszaja 150 zl za 10.sztuk. I ja takich ludzi rozumiem.  Wybaczcie ale takie moje zdanie. Jesli byloby to takie proste zdobyc receptw czy lek to kazdy by zdobywal. Ale nie jest. Wiec sprzedajacy ma prawo sie cenic i cenic swoje ryzyko...i probowac odzyskac zainwestowane. Pieniadze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie tak jest, za duże ryzyko, zeby później oddać za bezcen...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Email: jana.klose@poczta.fm  - kupie arthrotec . najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym w krakowie lub okolicach. Potrzebuje zakupic 10 szt.


zostało mi 8 sztuk moje gg 48357874

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I od miesiąca nie masz okresu? A robiłaś test ciążowy ?


Tak, od miesiaca, chociaz kiedys tez raz tak mialam, ale teraz sie boje, ze moge byc, a nie moge urodzic w tym czasie. Nie, nie robilam, bo sie boje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego nie zrobisz testu ciążowego?


Bo sie boje, nie moge teraz urodzic dziecka. A wiem ze mam problemy z nerkami i pecherzem, dlatego sie zastanawiam, czy to tez moze byc powod.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostalo mi 18 sztuk arthrotecu. Kupiony przezemnie w aptece. Odsprzedam potrzebujacej. Wysle zdj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

? Kontakt prosze jakis





> Zostalo mi 18 sztuk arthrotecu. Kupiony przezemnie w aptece. Odsprzedam potrzebujacej. Wysle zdj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo sie boje, nie moge teraz urodzic dziecka. A wiem ze mam problemy z nerkami i pecherzem, dlatego sie zastanawiam, czy to tez moze byc powod.


szczerze wątpię tez mam do czynienia z nerkami idź po test będziesz pewna gdybanie nic ci nieda i wtedy działaj czy szybciej tym lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> szczerze wątpię tez mam do czynienia z nerkami idź po test będziesz pewna gdybanie nic ci nieda i wtedy działaj czy szybciej tym lepiej


Tylko problem z zalatwieniem tabletek. Mi nikt nie przepisze, a na babcie lub dziadka tez sie raczej nie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To.tutaj na forum napewno znajdziesz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko problem z zalatwieniem tabletek. Mi nikt nie przepisze, a na babcie lub dziadka tez sie raczej nie uda.


skąd jesteś ?mi zostało 8 może ktoś ma jeszcze z 4 komu zostało odsprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale tez boje sie, ze moge zostac oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi opakowanie arthrotecu - kontakt: anna608@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostało mi opakowanie arthrotecu - kontakt: anna608@onet.pl


Patrz skrzynka mailowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd jesteś ?mi zostało 8 może ktoś ma jeszcze z 4 komu zostało odsprzedam


Ale ile to bedzie kosztowalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 szt
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 12 szt
> 720782008


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty 120
Poczta zabpobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci 140
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale tez boje sie, ze moge zostac oszukana.


To jak dalej będziesz się tylko bać i nic z tym nie robić, to za pół roku mozesz powitac wrzeszczacego bobasa. Ogarnij się dziewczyno, bo jak nie masz ponad miesiąc okresu, to może być nawet 8-9 tydzień. Nie chcesz Arthroteku, to pojedz do kliniki, albo zamów zestaw z WOW lub z WHW. Ewentualnie zacznij kompletować wyprawkę. Siedzenie i biadolenie do niczego nie prowadzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty 120
> Poczta zabpobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci 140
> 720782008


tak.zrob18@gmail.com - kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie dziś wypisują,brałam Art 3 dni temu wczoraj mocniej krwawiłaaam i zle się czułam,od razu zatrzymali mnie na ginekologii,od 18 lezalam a O północy wzięli mnie na lyzeczkowanie,dziś już jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jak dalej będziesz się tylko bać i nic z tym nie robić, to za pół roku mozesz powitac wrzeszczacego bobasa. Ogarnij się dziewczyno, bo jak nie masz ponad miesiąc okresu, to może być nawet 8-9 tydzień. Nie chcesz Arthroteku, to pojedz do kliniki, albo zamów zestaw z WOW lub z WHW. Ewentualnie zacznij kompletować wyprawkę. Siedzenie i biadolenie do niczego nie prowadzi.


Bardzo łatwo oceniac, co? Nie znasz sytuacji, to nie twierdz, ze siedze i biadole, bo akurat tak nie jest. Tylko, ze moze ty pracujesz i masz pieniadze, zeby dac kolo 250 zl na leki, a w tym problem ze mnie nie stac, zeby tyle dac, wiec szukam pomocy wszedzie, bo urodzic nie moge. Wiec swoje madrosci zatrzymaj dla siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo łatwo oceniac, co? Nie znasz sytuacji, to nie twierdz, ze siedze i biadole, bo akurat tak nie jest. Tylko, ze moze ty pracujesz i masz pieniadze, zeby dac kolo 250 zl na leki, a w tym problem ze mnie nie stac, zeby tyle dac, wiec szukam pomocy wszedzie, bo urodzic nie moge. Wiec swoje madrosci zatrzymaj dla siebie.


Ale jakiej pomocy szukasz, bo nie widzę? Narazie tylko napisałas,ze nie wiesz czy jesteś w ciąży (my też nie wiemy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jakiej pomocy szukasz, bo nie widzę? Narazie tylko napisałas,ze nie wiesz czy jesteś w ciąży (my też nie wiemy


Najpierw to zrób test kosztuje około 9 zł wiec zrób a wtedy będziesz się martwić jak narazie to nawet niewiesz czy jesteś w ciąży mamy zgadywać czy vo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ile to bedzie kosztowalo?


Sprzedam za 80 zł masz gg podaj jak chcesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdarzają się inne powody braku okresu. Zrób test i dopiero myśl o usuwaniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam za 80 zł masz gg podaj jak chcesz


61599311 - gg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdarzają się inne powody braku okresu. Zrób test i dopiero myśl o usuwaniu


Na przykład jakie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ? Kontakt prosze jakis


kasik0110@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi zostalo 18.mialam receptę na dwa opakowania, mi wystarczylo 12 i sie udalo  :Wink:  jakaś dziewczyna z forum odkupiła 10 wiec odsprzedam resztę. kasik0110@onet.pl

----------


## jj3

Witam , posiada ktos moze 4 sztuki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na przykład jakie?


Silny stres, problemy hormonalne (czy to bez większych powodów czy właśnie przez stresy, zrzucenie wagi - koleżanka odchudzając się straciła okres na pół roku i nadal go nie ma, a o ciąży u niej mowy nie było), guzy na jajnikach, nowotwory, przyjmowanie niektórych leków. Lepiej iść do lekarza i sprawdzić co się dzieje niż od razu zakładać ciążę i planować usuwanie bez nawet zrobienia testu. Arthrotec to nie są cukierki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisałam na email



> Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje arthrotec w rozsadnej cenie najlepiej odbior osobisty w Krakowie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

HALLO Kraków  Ja też potrzebuję zakupić w Krakowie . 




> Potrzebuje arthrotec w rozsadnej cenie najlepiej odbior osobisty w Krakowie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, brałam Arthrotec w środę, moja druga próba. Raczej sukces. Umówiłam się do ginekologa na poniedziałek, ale mam problem. Od tej środy krwawiłam, ale delikatnie. Sądziłam, ze to raczej normalne, tak tu dziewczyny opisywały. 
Dzisiaj jednak zaczęło mi się mocniejsze krwawienie, znowu skrzepy, dość duzy ból. 
Jestem bardzo zrażona do szpitala po spieprzonej operacji, której skutki odczuwam do dzisiaj i dlatego wolałabym się tam nie wybierać. 
Mogę poczekać do poniedziałku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, brałam Arthrotec w środę, moja druga próba. Raczej sukces. Umówiłam się do ginekologa na poniedziałek, ale mam problem. Od tej środy krwawiłam, ale delikatnie. Sądziłam, ze to raczej normalne, tak tu dziewczyny opisywały. 
> Dzisiaj jednak zaczęło mi się mocniejsze krwawienie, znowu skrzepy, dość duzy ból. 
> Jestem bardzo zrażona do szpitala po spieprzonej operacji, której skutki odczuwam do dzisiaj i dlatego wolałabym się tam nie wybierać. 
> Mogę poczekać do poniedziałku?


To zależy jak duzy bol ? Mija po tabletkach u mnie np w czwaarty dziń ból był bardzo mocny   ale po wzieciu tabletki mijał .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, po tabletkach jest okej, ale martwi mnie bardzo to silne krwawienie i te skrzepy, bo juz nic się nie działo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, brałam Arthrotec w środę, moja druga próba. Raczej sukces. Umówiłam się do ginekologa na poniedziałek, ale mam problem. Od tej środy krwawiłam, ale delikatnie. Sądziłam, ze to raczej normalne, tak tu dziewczyny opisywały. 
> Dzisiaj jednak zaczęło mi się mocniejsze krwawienie, znowu skrzepy, dość duzy ból. 
> Jestem bardzo zrażona do szpitala po spieprzonej operacji, której skutki odczuwam do dzisiaj i dlatego wolałabym się tam nie wybierać. 
> Mogę poczekać do poniedziałku?


  Zależy też jak mocne masz krwawienie. Ja zaraz po poronieniu też miałam delikatne a później zaczęło się nasilać, z dnia na dzień było co raz silniejsze, pojechałam na SOR i okazało się,że dostałam krwotoku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zależy też jak mocne masz krwawienie. Ja zaraz po poronieniu też miałam delikatne a później zaczęło się nasilać, z dnia na dzień było co raz silniejsze, pojechałam na SOR i okazało się,że dostałam krwotoku.


Dziewczyny ja też brałam w środę i się udało na stowe bo widziałam jajo plodowe do dziś krwawię jak na okres xero bólu ile może trwać to krwawienie zazwyczaj ?I czy do lekarza iść na juz czy doiero po krwawieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macica sie oczyszcza i obkurcza tez. 
Jezeli nie zuzywasz wiecej niz 1 grubsza podpaske na 2h to wedlug mnie raczej ok? Dobrze mysle dziewczyny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwie godziny temu pisałam tutaj, ze nie wiem co się dzieje - Arthrotec w środę, od tego czasu spokój. W sama noc zdarzenia dużo krwi, ogromne skrzepy, ciężko było się zorientować czy się udało czy nie. Ale to była moja druga próba - po pierwszej ciąża bardzo zagrożona, odklejenie kosmowki na znacznej długości. Miałam wtedy nadzieje, ze wszystko już się skończyło. 
Dzisiaj od kilku godzin mocne krwawienie, ból. I się stało. Poroniłam. Dopiero dzisiaj, teraz. W drodze do szpitala. A byłam pewna, ze w środę było już po wszystkim. Potwierdzone na usg. 
Nie pisze tego, zeby kogoś przestraszyć. Po prostu sprawdzajcie. Chodźcie do ginekologa, do szpitala, gdziekolwiek. Dopóki nie będzie czysto na usg, nie można być pewnym...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zgadzam się, ja też zawsze tu o tym piszę. Badanie po Arthrotecu to podstawa. Niektóre dziewczyny się obruszają, że nie odpowiada im się wprost na pytanie "jest krew i skrzepy czy się udało ?" albo "czy ktoś tak miał". Nieważne czy ktoś tak miał. Ktoś mógł mieć krew i skrzepy i poronić, a tobie mogło się nie udać. Diagnozy przez internet nikt nie postawi. Nikt nie zajrzy magicznie do macicy i nie powie "tak, nie ma ciąży" . Dopóki nie usłyszycie tych słów od ginekologa, lub nie będziecie miały w ręku wyników spadkowej bety, nigdy nie można być do końca pewnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zdobylyscie arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo zdobywając na niego receptę ( co jest niezwykle trudne akurat dla kobiety ) albo odkupując od kogoś np z tego forum . Chociaż i tu zdarzają się oszustki które chcą naciągnąć na kasę .
Ja nadal szukam z możliwością odbioru osobistego i jeszcze nie znalazłam a czas ucieka .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, ja juz po... sama nie wiem co Wam napisac.. Ale chcialabym zebyscie nie baly sie Wow i Whw - naprawde z dziewczynami mozna sie dogadac.. Ja korzystalam z whw. Nie wiem jak w sprawie darowizny, bo z tego nie korzystalam, ale w kazdej innej kwesti mozna. Moj zestaw mial opoznienie w dostawie, przez co przekroczylam 9 tydz, dziewczyny wyslaly mi kolejny tym razem z Europy z wieksza iloscia miso. Bez problemowy kontakt, szybkie odpowiedzi.. 
Moze zamiast probowac kilka razy arthem lepiej odrazu skontaktowac sie z whw/wow..
Mysle ze sie udalo, ale pewnosc bede miala po  badaniach. M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo zdobywając na niego receptę ( co jest niezwykle trudne akurat dla kobiety ) albo odkupując od kogoś np z tego forum . Chociaż i tu zdarzają się oszustki które chcą naciągnąć na kasę .
> Ja nadal szukam z możliwością odbioru osobistego i jeszcze nie znalazłam a czas ucieka .


ja zamówiłam ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą, to praktycznie to samo co odbiór, nie podoba Ci się to co w paczce, to nie odbierasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo zdobywając na niego receptę ( co jest niezwykle trudne akurat dla kobiety ) albo odkupując od kogoś np z tego forum . Chociaż i tu zdarzają się oszustki które chcą naciągnąć na kasę .
> Ja nadal szukam z możliwością odbioru osobistego i jeszcze nie znalazłam a czas ucieka .


A gdzie chcesz odebrać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kraków najlepiej 




> A gdzie chcesz odebrać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos na sprzedaż arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kraków najlepiej


Ja z Mysłowic... Mam cała paczkę - 20 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktos na sprzedaż arthrotec ?


anna608@onet.pl - napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktos na sprzedaż arthrotec ?


Ja mam jeszcze 18 szt. Orginalny z apteki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze napisać na zbytobra1@gmail.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanko od bliźniaczej ciąży, napisz jak tam po szpitalu, jak już będziesz miała chwilę.


U mnie ok jak mnie karetka zabrala w szpitalu mily doktor zrobil mi USG dopochwowe I do drugiego powiedzial juz w kanale rodnym mialam skurcze a przy mocniejszym kazal mi przec jak w porodzie,pytal wczesniej czy rodzilam tak mam 2 dzieci po porciu delikatnym przymal plud na reku ale nie widzialam potem pytal a ile dzieci maja zagadywal I dostalam znowu skurczy po czym powiedzial lozysko Cale ok 15 tydz nie lyzeczkowali mnie ten drugi doktor powiedzial ze by Pania wylyzeczkowal a ten co zajmowal sie mna powiedzial ze pani rodzila 2 razy powinna dac rade rano po obchodzie mialam USG po 13 dostalam wypis 12 mam na kontrole w wypisie mam wpisane prosze sie wstawic na kontrol 12.01.2017 godz 10-12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo zdobywając na niego receptę ( co jest niezwykle trudne akurat dla kobiety ) albo odkupując od kogoś np z tego forum . Chociaż i tu zdarzają się oszustki które chcą naciągnąć na kasę .
> Ja nadal szukam z możliwością odbioru osobistego i jeszcze nie znalazłam a czas ucieka .


Ja rowniez szukam choc zamowilam w polowie grudnia w WoW paczka sie spoznia do tej pory ale wyslali nowa i jest juz w Warszawie ale nie mam pewnosci. Musze miec wiecej wyjsc awaryjnych to moj 8 t.c wlasnie w tym dniu. Najgorsze jest to ze boje sie przekroczyc tego 9 tygodnia  :Frown:  dlatego bardzo prosze jezeli ktokolwiek z okolic Krakowa lub w miare blisko. Prosze o odzew..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie ok jak mnie karetka zabrala w szpitalu mily doktor zrobil mi USG dopochwowe I do drugiego powiedzial juz w kanale rodnym mialam skurcze a przy mocniejszym kazal mi przec jak w porodzie,pytal wczesniej czy rodzilam tak mam 2 dzieci po porciu delikatnym przymal plud na reku ale nie widzialam potem pytal a ile dzieci maja zagadywal I dostalam znowu skurczy po czym powiedzial lozysko Cale ok 15 tydz nie lyzeczkowali mnie ten drugi doktor powiedzial ze by Pania wylyzeczkowal a ten co zajmowal sie mna powiedzial ze pani rodzila 2 razy powinna dac rade rano po obchodzie mialam USG po 13 dostalam wypis 12 mam na kontrole w wypisie mam wpisane prosze sie wstawic na kontrol 12.01.2017 godz 10-12


I zachecam przed proszkami poronnymi zebyscie zrobily USG Bo u mnie byl zong Bo blizniaki ale teraz czuje sie super Nic mnie nie boli krawawie delikatnie nie jak w okres tylko jak po porodzie z taka mazia jak 2 lata temu po utmrodzeniu corki 12 pojde na kontrol co tam z moja macica ale mysle dobrze bedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja rowniez szukam choc zamowilam w polowie grudnia w WoW paczka sie spoznia do tej pory ale wyslali nowa i jest juz w Warszawie ale nie mam pewnosci. Musze miec wiecej wyjsc awaryjnych to moj 8 t.c wlasnie w tym dniu. Najgorsze jest to ze boje sie przekroczyc tego 9 tygodnia  dlatego bardzo prosze jezeli ktokolwiek z okolic Krakowa lub w miare blisko. Prosze o odzew..


Co wy macie z tym 9.tygodniem ? Przecież nawet na WOW jest artykuł,ze aborcję można wykonać spokojnie do 12. tygodnia, a i później się udaje. Po to właśnie wow wysyla wam do 9. tygodnia zestawy, żebyście się przed 12 tygidniem wyrobily.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja rowniez szukam choc zamowilam w polowie grudnia w WoW paczka sie spoznia do tej pory ale wyslali nowa i jest juz w Warszawie ale nie mam pewnosci. Musze miec wiecej wyjsc awaryjnych to moj 8 t.c wlasnie w tym dniu. Najgorsze jest to ze boje sie przekroczyc tego 9 tygodnia  dlatego bardzo prosze jezeli ktokolwiek z okolic Krakowa lub w miare blisko. Prosze o odzew..



Witam .. Czy potrafisz powiedzieć czego się boisz, czy sama wiesz jakie działanie ma ten lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co wy macie z tym 9.tygodniem ? Przecież nawet na WOW jest artykuł,ze aborcję można wykonać spokojnie do 12. tygodnia, a i później się udaje. Po to właśnie wow wysyla wam do 9. tygodnia zestawy, żebyście się przed 12 tygidniem wyrobily.


Czy wiesz, jak wygląda 12 tydzień życia twojego dziecka? Korzystasz z Internetu, na pewno uważasz się za osobę nowoczesną i dlatego obeznaną z nowymi trendami mody, szukasz wielu ciekawostek z życia aktorek itp. Otwórz stronę życie w łonie matki, zobaczysz CUD rozwoju dziecka i porównaj to ze swoją ignorancją wiedzy na temat życia, które rozwijało się w Twoim łonie. Ty tez tak samo się rozwijałaś, dzięki temu dzisiaj jesteś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co wy macie z tym 9.tygodniem ? Przecież nawet na WOW jest artykuł,ze aborcję można wykonać spokojnie do 12. tygodnia, a i później się udaje. Po to właśnie wow wysyla wam do 9. tygodnia zestawy, żebyście się przed 12 tygidniem wyrobily.


ja w 13 za tydz w 14 Bo blizniaki robilam arthrotec I jest spoko I jestem szczesliwa ze po problemie nie chcialam bylam swiadoma chcialam usunac I teraz jestem szczesliwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy wiesz, jak wygląda 12 tydzień życia twojego dziecka? Korzystasz z Internetu, na pewno uważasz się za osobę nowoczesną i dlatego obeznaną z nowymi trendami mody, szukasz wielu ciekawostek z życia aktorek itp. Otwórz stronę życie w łonie matki, zobaczysz CUD rozwoju dziecka i porównaj to ze swoją ignorancją wiedzy na temat życia, które rozwijało się w Twoim łonie. Ty tez tak samo się rozwijałaś, dzięki temu dzisiaj jesteś.


to nie forum dla ciebie takie madrosci zostaw dla siebie spadaj z tad kto cie Tu zapraszal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy wiesz, jak wygląda 12 tydzień życia twojego dziecka? Korzystasz z Internetu, na pewno uważasz się za osobę nowoczesną i dlatego obeznaną z nowymi trendami mody, szukasz wielu ciekawostek z życia aktorek itp. Otwórz stronę życie w łonie matki, zobaczysz CUD rozwoju dziecka i porównaj to ze swoją ignorancją wiedzy na temat życia, które rozwijało się w Twoim łonie. Ty tez tak samo się rozwijałaś, dzięki temu dzisiaj jesteś.


Uwaga prolify wypelzaja z nor. Mnie nie ruszają wasze teksty o cudach i dzieciach, usunelam swoją ciaze w 14 tygodniu dawno temu i wiem,zaraz będziesz mi wkręcać, że jestem tu , bo mam wyrzuty sumienia. Haha, a ja wiem, że to było najlepsze co mogłam zrobić dla siebie i swojej rodziny  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga prolify wypelzaja z nor. Mnie nie ruszają wasze teksty o cudach i dzieciach, usunelam swoją ciaze w 14 tygodniu dawno temu i wiem,zaraz będziesz mi wkręcać, że jestem tu , bo mam wyrzuty sumienia. Haha, a ja wiem, że to było najlepsze co mogłam zrobić dla siebie i swojej rodziny


jestem z taba w 13 tyg jeden plud w 14 drugi blizniaki I nie zaluje czuje ulge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są problemy z zajściem w ciąże po takim poronieniu po Arthrotecu? Chciałabym mieć kiedyś dzieci, ale jeszcze nie teraz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Są problemy z zajściem w ciąże po takim poronieniu po Arthrotecu? Chciałabym mieć kiedyś dzieci, ale jeszcze nie teraz...


jak jestes zdrowa to zaden problem zajsc w ciaze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W którym tygodniu najpóźniej zażywałyście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pisze bo tez chciałam się podzielić z tymi które planują wziąć tabletki ale się boja. Ja wzięłam dzisiaj, byłam  pomiędzy 9-10 tyg. Arthrotec forte załatwił mi chłopak u swojego rodzinnego, który nawet nie wiedział na co to lek, wiec warto spróbować.. nie wszyscy lekarze ogarniają temat :Wink:  wzięłam 2 doustnie i 2 dopochwowo około 15. Brzuch zaczął bolec mnie już po 20 minutach, krwawienie po około 2 h, ciekło jak z kranu, po jakiejś może godzinie zachciało mi się wymiotować i coś ze mnie wyleciało- najpierw ogromny skrzep(być może łożysko ) a po tym jak usiadłam prędko na wc coś więcej.. nie chce tego opisywać bo nic przyjemnego ale jestem pewna ze to był płód w całości, był dość spory.. po jakimś czasie jeszcze jeden duży skrzep i krwawienie zmniejszyło się. Bóle trwały cały czas i były takie jak podczas okresu.. teraz mam mniejsze krwawienie , za dwa dni idę do lekarza wiec dowiem się jak to wyglada ale wydaje mi się.ze oczyściło się samo. Więcej tabletek nie wzięłam bo skurcze nadal są. Mam do sprzedania jakby któraś potrzebowała i nie bać się dziewczyny nie jest tak złe jak to opisują, przy mnie był chłopak i to tez dużo dało. Pozdrawiam i życzę wam szczęśliwego dla was rozwiązania, wraxie pytań piszcie, postaram się odp. -KUNEGUNDA  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym tygodniu najpóźniej zażywałyście?


ja w 16 ale bez szpitala sie nie obedzie ale bylam w nim 6 godz wyczyscili bylo ok I do domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesylka czy odbior osobisty? Jesli tak to gdzie?



> Witam pisze bo tez chciałam się podzielić z tymi które planują wziąć tabletki ale się boja. Ja wzięłam dzisiaj, byłam  pomiędzy 9-10 tyg. Arthrotec forte załatwił mi chłopak u swojego rodzinnego, który nawet nie wiedział na co to lek, wiec warto spróbować.. nie wszyscy lekarze ogarniają temat wzięłam 2 doustnie i 2 dopochwowo około 15. Brzuch zaczął bolec mnie już po 20 minutach, krwawienie po około 2 h, ciekło jak z kranu, po jakiejś może godzinie zachciało mi się wymiotować i coś ze mnie wyleciało- najpierw ogromny skrzep(być może łożysko ) a po tym jak usiadłam prędko na wc coś więcej.. nie chce tego opisywać bo nic przyjemnego ale jestem pewna ze to był płód w całości, był dość spory.. po jakimś czasie jeszcze jeden duży skrzep i krwawienie zmniejszyło się. Bóle trwały cały czas i były takie jak podczas okresu.. teraz mam mniejsze krwawienie , za dwa dni idę do lekarza wiec dowiem się jak to wyglada ale wydaje mi się.ze oczyściło się samo. Więcej tabletek nie wzięłam bo skurcze nadal są. Mam do sprzedania jakby któraś potrzebowała i nie bać się dziewczyny nie jest tak złe jak to opisują, przy mnie był chłopak i to tez dużo dało. Pozdrawiam i życzę wam szczęśliwego dla was rozwiązania, wraxie pytań piszcie, postaram się odp. -KUNEGUNDA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam pisze bo tez chciałam się podzielić z tymi które planują wziąć tabletki ale się boja. Ja wzięłam dzisiaj, byłam  pomiędzy 9-10 tyg. Arthrotec forte załatwił mi chłopak u swojego rodzinnego, który nawet nie wiedział na co to lek, wiec warto spróbować.. nie wszyscy lekarze ogarniają temat wzięłam 2 doustnie i 2 dopochwowo około 15. Brzuch zaczął bolec mnie już po 20 minutach, krwawienie po około 2 h, ciekło jak z kranu, po jakiejś może godzinie zachciało mi się wymiotować i coś ze mnie wyleciało- najpierw ogromny skrzep(być może łożysko ) a po tym jak usiadłam prędko na wc coś więcej.. nie chce tego opisywać bo nic przyjemnego ale jestem pewna ze to był płód w całości, był dość spory.. po jakimś czasie jeszcze jeden duży skrzep i krwawienie zmniejszyło się. Bóle trwały cały czas i były takie jak podczas okresu.. teraz mam mniejsze krwawienie , za dwa dni idę do lekarza wiec dowiem się jak to wyglada ale wydaje mi się.ze oczyściło się samo. Więcej tabletek nie wzięłam bo skurcze nadal są. Mam do sprzedania jakby któraś potrzebowała i nie bać się dziewczyny nie jest tak złe jak to opisują, przy mnie był chłopak i to tez dużo dało. Pozdrawiam i życzę wam szczęśliwego dla was rozwiązania, wraxie pytań piszcie, postaram się odp. -KUNEGUNDA


Kobieto po 4 art sie nie oczyscisz w tym glowa zeby wziac wszystkie dawki zeby wszystko z macicy zeszlo nawet mala pozostala blonka moze doprowadzic do zakazenia a juz sie oferujesz porada I tabletkami OJ ile masz lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poza tym nie można powiedzieć w dniu aborcji, że już się oczyscilam, bo oczyszczanie może trwać aż do pierwszej miesiączki. Po to są trzy dawki , żeby wspomóc macicę w oczyszczaniu, ale widzę, że tu wszystkie dziewczyny wiedzą lepiej niż Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia (WHO) jak się dawkuje tabletki na poronienie. Idź przynajmniej na łyżeczkowanie, jak Cię ten lekarz wyśle, a wysle Cię na pewno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poza tym nie można powiedzieć w dniu aborcji, że już się oczyscilam, bo oczyszczanie może trwać aż do pierwszej miesiączki. Po to są trzy dawki , żeby wspomóc macicę w oczyszczaniu, ale widzę, że tu wszystkie dziewczyny wiedzą lepiej niż Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia (WHO) jak się dawkuje tabletki na poronienie. Idź przynajmniej na łyżeczkowanie, jak Cię ten lekarz wyśle, a wysle Cię na pewno.


dokladnie I po 4 tabletkach daje rady rany inne co 3 dawkach maja infekcje a Ta znalazla sie po 4 super doradczynia porazka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kolezanki ja zaraz biore 20 tydz moj syn ma miec zespol dawna I ma brak kosci czaszki powiedzili ze ok 32 tyg zrobia cesarke ale niunius nie przezyje gora 2 doby nie chce patrzec jak umiera nie chce bysmy razem cierpialy woke ulzyc Nam tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kolezanki ja zaraz biore 20 tydz moj syn ma miec zespol dawna I ma brak kosci czaszki powiedzili ze ok 32 tyg zrobia cesarke ale niunius nie przezyje gora 2 doby nie chce patrzec jak umiera nie chce bysmy razem cierpialy woke ulzyc Nam tego


Dlaczego nie zdecydowałaŝ się przerwać wcześniej ciąży w szpitalu miałaś do tego prawo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego nie zdecydowałaŝ się przerwać wcześniej ciąży w szpitalu miałaś do tego prawo..


po wszystkich badaniach w 18 tyg juz nie moglam tak mi powiedzieli ze tylko do 16 ze musze urodzic ale moj synus nie przezyje chcialam 2 tyg temu nie podpisal mi ani szpital ani procurator

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego nie zdecydowałaŝ się przerwać wcześniej ciąży w szpitalu miałaś do tego prawo..


Wciąż ma prawo. Legalnej aborcji w przypadku wad letalnych płodu i zespołu Downa można dokonać do 24tc. To ściema. Żadna kobieta nie weźmie tabletek mówiąc o dziecku "niunius" ""synus". Marne prowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze pisze, że nie chce patrzeć jak umiera. A jak go teraz urodzi 
do kibla, to dzieciak wcale nie będzie umierał ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po wszystkich badaniach w 18 tyg juz nie moglam tak mi powiedzieli ze tylko do 16 ze musze urodzic ale moj synus nie przezyje chcialam 2 tyg temu nie podpisal mi ani szpital ani procurator


4 proszki leza na stole ale w sumie nie wiem co zrobic nie chce patrzec jak moj syn odchodzi patrzec na szpitalu nawet ksiadz byl u mnie jak lezalam na patologi ze chrztu dokona no na to czekalam ochrzic I pochowac syna nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 proszki leza na stole ale w sumie nie wiem co zrobic nie chce patrzec jak moj syn odchodzi patrzec na szpitalu nawet ksiadz byl u mnie jak lezalam na patologi ze chrztu dokona no na to czekalam ochrzic I pochowac syna nie


Z mezem z dokumentami bylismy u prokuratora z miesca odrzycil a podlegam pod szpital karowa Warszawa od poczatku tez ordynator nie zgodzil sie na aborcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może któraś z was dziewczyny wgłębiała się w temat jak to jest z tyn art że jednym pomaga po pierwszym razie inne dziewczyny biorą po kilka razy i nic . Mocniejsze geny? Odporność na lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 proszki leza na stole ale w sumie nie wiem co zrobic nie chce patrzec jak moj syn odchodzi patrzec na szpitalu nawet ksiadz byl u mnie jak lezalam na patologi ze chrztu dokona no na to czekalam ochrzic I pochowac syna nie


nie chce wyrzucac go do kibla chce go pochowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpuść sobie tą prowokację. Zespół Downa to mutacja chromosomalna i nie ma możliwości wystąpienia razem z bezczaszkowiem. Slabo przygotowana ściema.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może któraś z was dziewczyny wgłębiała się w temat jak to jest z tyn art że jednym pomaga po pierwszym razie inne dziewczyny biorą po kilka razy i nic . Mocniejsze geny? Odporność na lek?


Sa podroby tylko original dziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może któraś z was dziewczyny wgłębiała się w temat jak to jest z tyn art że jednym pomaga po pierwszym razie inne dziewczyny biorą po kilka razy i nic . Mocniejsze geny? Odporność na lek?


Statystyka. Skuteczność Arthroteku to około 60%. Raz pomoże, raz nie, nawet u tej samej kobiety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę ze nie ma co się tu udzielać.. nie rozumiem czy kobiety które tu są  maja do tego jakiś powód czy jedynym jest krytyka? Ja wiem ze najłatwiej jest oceniać innych, same najpierw się tego podejmijcie i wtedy mówcie . Każdy organizm inaczej przez to przechodzi. Ja widziałam co "wydalilam", skurcze i krwawienie trwają ale naczytałam się o tym jak to powinno wyglądać i u mnie jest OK, nie muszę brać 12 czy 20 tabletek jak inne, pozatym moja ciąża musiała być słaba bo praktycznie nic nie jadłam , bo w kółko mdłości i wymioty. I nie twierdze ze wiem lepiej niż who czy kobiety które zazyly więcej tabletek. Jednak nie widzę sensu przyjmowania następnych dawek skoro po 4 mam efekty,Wszyscy zawsze wiedza najlepiej, ja tylko opisałam jak to u mnie przebiega. A porażka to z wami jest .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wciąż ma prawo. Legalnej aborcji w przypadku wad letalnych płodu i zespołu Downa można dokonać do 24tc. To ściema. Żadna kobieta nie weźmie tabletek mówiąc o dziecku "niunius" ""synus". Marne prowo.


Do 21 tc... 24 tydzień dziecko jest zdolne przeżyć poza łonem matki nikt w 24 nie dokona terminacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpuść sobie tą prowokację. Zespół Downa to mutacja chromosomalna i nie ma możliwości wystąpienia razem z bezczaszkowiem. Slabo przygotowana ściema.


kobieta mogla miec problem a ty ja skrytykowalas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie chce wyrzucac go do kibla chce go pochowac


jestes moj syn mial zespol downa I brak ukladu podniwbienia zmarl po 18 dniach chcesz pogadac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę ze nie ma co się tu udzielać.. nie rozumiem czy kobiety które tu są  maja do tego jakiś powód czy jedynym jest krytyka? Ja wiem ze najłatwiej jest oceniać innych, same najpierw się tego podejmijcie i wtedy mówcie . Każdy organizm inaczej przez to przechodzi. Ja widziałam co "wydalilam", skurcze i krwawienie trwają ale naczytałam się o tym jak to powinno wyglądać i u mnie jest OK, nie muszę brać 12 czy 20 tabletek jak inne, pozatym moja ciąża musiała być słaba bo praktycznie nic nie jadłam , bo w kółko mdłości i wymioty. I nie twierdze ze wiem lepiej niż who czy kobiety które zazyly więcej tabletek. Jednak nie widzę sensu przyjmowania następnych dawek skoro po 4 mam efekty,Wszyscy zawsze wiedza najlepiej, ja tylko opisałam jak to u mnie przebiega. A porażka to z wami jest .


Pewnie jak Ci lekarz zapisze antybiotyk, to też przerywasz kurację w połowie, bo "widzisz efekty i nie widzisz potrzeby" brać całej kuracji. Och ta mądrość życiowa. Testuj ja na sobie, ale innym lepiej nie doradzaj. Wspomnisz nasze słowa, jak ci ta cała nie wydalona wyściółka ciazsowa zacznie gnic i śmierdzieć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wciąż ma prawo. Legalnej aborcji w przypadku wad letalnych płodu i zespołu Downa można dokonać do 24tc. To ściema. Żadna kobieta nie weźmie tabletek mówiąc o dziecku "niunius" ""synus". Marne prowo.


co 24 tydz no pierwsze slysze babo wtedy juz jest zdolne do zycia po za łonem matki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpuść sobie tą prowokację. Zespół Downa to mutacja chromosomalna i nie ma możliwości wystąpienia razem z bezczaszkowiem. Slabo przygotowana ściema.


ktoś chcial pogadac a ty krytykujesz wiesz ile dzieci moga mieć wad znam mame gdzie jej coreczka miala niebo wiecej niestety juz urodzila sie martwa czumu ja skrytykowalas chciala pogadac a ty jak zmija ja pędzisz a udzielasz sie jak dobry doktorat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z mezem z dokumentami bylismy u prokuratora z miesca odrzycil a podlegam pod szpital karowa Warszawa od poczatku tez ordynator nie zgodzil sie na aborcje


hej nie martw sie jak jestes napisz porozmawiamy zawsze dużo to daje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie jak Ci lekarz zapisze antybiotyk, to też przerywasz kurację w połowie, bo "widzisz efekty i nie widzisz potrzeby" brać całej kuracji. Och ta mądrość życiowa. Testuj ja na sobie, ale innym lepiej nie doradzaj. Wspomnisz nasze słowa, jak ci ta cała nie wydalona wyściółka ciazsowa zacznie gnic i śmierdzieć...


Wszyscy maja tu dosc twojej krytyki i wrednej gadki wiesz? Znajdz sobie inne hobby niz krytykowanie nas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co wy tu tak naskakujecie na siebie? Dziewczyna ma rację, to że ktoś eksperymentuje na sobie, to jego sprawa, ale niech nie doradza innym i nie uważa się za eksperta bo wziął cztery tabletki. Tak samo ta od tej wysokiej ciąży, ktoś was robi w bambuko, a wy lykacie jak pelikany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś do sprzedania 10 sztuk ( część już mam) z Krakowa? Sprawa pilna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co wy tu tak naskakujecie na siebie? Dziewczyna ma rację, to że ktoś eksperymentuje na sobie, to jego sprawa, ale niech nie doradza innym i nie uważa się za eksperta bo wziął cztery tabletki. Tak samo ta od tej wysokiej ciąży, ktoś was robi w bambuko, a wy lykacie jak pelikany.


Ty myslisz ze Nie widac ze sama siebie bronisz/  ty i ta niby dziewczyna to jedna i ta sama zlosliwa i jadowita baba zatruwajaca tutaj atmosfere....kazdego krytykujesz . mamy dosc twoich zlosliwosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś do sprzedania 10 sztuk ( część już mam) z Krakowa? Sprawa pilna.


Napisz na
anna608@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, tel 536518711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam arthrotec, tel 536518711


Gdzie odbiór osobisty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to nie forum dla ciebie takie madrosci zostaw dla siebie spadaj z tad kto cie Tu zapraszal


Nie czuje się zaproszona, ale i też nie czuje, że to jest miejsce dla uprzywilejowanych. Nie mam zamiaru wzbudzać poczucia winy czy żalu. To co w życiu każdego się dzieje jest wynikiem naszych działań rozumnych lub  bezmyślnych. Porównywanie, ocenianie, doradzanie innym sprawdzonych na sobie zabiegów jest bardzo nierozumne. Każdy organizm jest inny, działanie leków zwłaszcza w dawkach tak zabójczych dla ludzkiego organizmu powodują ogromne spustoszenie, którego nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć. Działanie tej kuracji nie kończy się z chwilą usunięcia wszego dziecka. Potem następuje nowy etap przetwarzania zabójczej dawki w organizmie. Stan ciszy po burzy może trwać nawet i kilka lat. Ja muszę od 3 lat brać małe dawki podobnego leku i tego efektem jest zator płuca. Objawy to wielka duszność, która prowadzi do uduszenia się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie czuje się zaproszona, ale i też nie czuje, że to jest miejsce dla uprzywilejowanych. Nie mam zamiaru wzbudzać poczucia winy czy żalu. To co w życiu każdego się dzieje jest wynikiem naszych działań rozumnych lub  bezmyślnych. Porównywanie, ocenianie, doradzanie innym sprawdzonych na sobie zabiegów jest bardzo nierozumne. Każdy organizm jest inny, działanie leków zwłaszcza w dawkach tak zabójczych dla ludzkiego organizmu powodują ogromne spustoszenie, którego nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć. Działanie tej kuracji nie kończy się z chwilą usunięcia wszego dziecka. Potem następuje nowy etap przetwarzania zabójczej dawki w organizmie. Stan ciszy po burzy może trwać nawet i kilka lat. Ja muszę od 3 lat brać małe dawki podobnego leku i tego efektem jest zator płuca. Objawy to wielka duszność, która prowadzi do uduszenia się.


Co za bzdury !!!! Art utrzymuje się wborgsnizmie kilkanaście godzin nie siedzi w organizmie tygodniami, miesiącsmi itd. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie czuje się zaproszona, ale i też nie czuje, że to jest miejsce dla uprzywilejowanych. Nie mam zamiaru wzbudzać poczucia winy czy żalu. To co w życiu każdego się dzieje jest wynikiem naszych działań rozumnych lub  bezmyślnych. Porównywanie, ocenianie, doradzanie innym sprawdzonych na sobie zabiegów jest bardzo nierozumne. Każdy organizm jest inny, działanie leków zwłaszcza w dawkach tak zabójczych dla ludzkiego organizmu powodują ogromne spustoszenie, którego nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć. Działanie tej kuracji nie kończy się z chwilą usunięcia wszego dziecka. Potem następuje nowy etap przetwarzania zabójczej dawki w organizmie. Stan ciszy po burzy może trwać nawet i kilka lat. Ja muszę od 3 lat brać małe dawki podobnego leku i tego efektem jest zator płuca. Objawy to wielka duszność, która prowadzi do uduszenia się.


Ty weź się puknij w głowę!Jak bierzesz sielny antybiotyk! Silne leki przeciwbólowe to co też może tkwią w twoim organiźmie miesiącami! Każdy lek utleniany jest z organizmu po iluś tam godzinach..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie art. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalny arthrotec. Moge wyslac zdjecia.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie czuje się zaproszona, ale i też nie czuje, że to jest miejsce dla uprzywilejowanych. Nie mam zamiaru wzbudzać poczucia winy czy żalu. To co w życiu każdego się dzieje jest wynikiem naszych działań rozumnych lub  bezmyślnych. Porównywanie, ocenianie, doradzanie innym sprawdzonych na sobie zabiegów jest bardzo nierozumne. Każdy organizm jest inny, działanie leków zwłaszcza w dawkach tak zabójczych dla ludzkiego organizmu powodują ogromne spustoszenie, którego nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć. Działanie tej kuracji nie kończy się z chwilą usunięcia wszego dziecka. Potem następuje nowy etap przetwarzania zabójczej dawki w organizmie. Stan ciszy po burzy może trwać nawet i kilka lat. Ja muszę od 3 lat brać małe dawki podobnego leku i tego efektem jest zator płuca. Objawy to wielka duszność, która prowadzi do uduszenia się.


w organizmie tak utrzymuje sie ale plemnik na 9 Mies a nie tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie Koleżanki , czy mogłybyście od razu w ogłoszeniach podawać informację czy tylko wysyłka czy również jest możliwy odbiór osobisty . Jeśli tak to gdzie? Ułatwiło by to wielu z Nas życie . Nie trzeba by było pisać kilkunastu e-maili z zapytaniem gdzie odbiór?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zator płuca... już wy naprawdę nie wiecie co wymyślać... myślicie że kobieta się wystraszy i nie zrobi aborcji ? Szczerze mówiąc, to ciąża i poród jest dla organizmu kobiety bardziej niebezpieczna niż kilka tabletek Arthroteku..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zator płuca... już wy naprawdę nie wiecie co wymyślać... myślicie że kobieta się wystraszy i nie zrobi aborcji ? Szczerze mówiąc, to ciąża i poród jest dla organizmu kobiety bardziej niebezpieczna niż kilka tabletek Arthroteku..


tak pisza strachy na lachy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za bzdury !!!! Art utrzymuje się wborgsnizmie kilkanaście godzin nie siedzi w organizmie tygodniami, miesiącsmi itd. .


Bzdury okażą się dopiero, gdy cały system hormonalny pracując przez 9 czy nawet 14, 16 tygodni dla na rozwoju wg Was płodu zacznie się sypać. Mam kilkanaście lat trudnych doświadczeń na sobie samej. Ale dzisiaj jest ważny dla Was ten moment, pozbyć  problemu. Taka ucieczka ma krótkie nogi!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdury okażą się dopiero, gdy cały system hormonalny pracując przez 9 czy nawet 14, 16 tygodni dla na rozwoju wg Was płodu zacznie się sypać. Mam kilkanaście lat trudnych doświadczeń na sobie samej. Ale dzisiaj jest ważny dla Was ten moment, pozbyć  problemu. Taka ucieczka ma krótkie nogi!!!!!!!!


To jednak nie Arthrotek szkodzi, tylko zaburzenia hormonalne po poronieniu? ojej....a co z kobietami, które poronily naturalnie ? Też mają zacząć się bać tych strasznych zmian hormonalnych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdury okażą się dopiero, gdy cały system hormonalny pracując przez 9 czy nawet 14, 16 tygodni dla na rozwoju wg Was płodu zacznie się sypać. Mam kilkanaście lat trudnych doświadczeń na sobie samej. Ale dzisiaj jest ważny dla Was ten moment, pozbyć  problemu. Taka ucieczka ma krótkie nogi!!!!!!!!


hipopądryczka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hipopądryczka


Boże drogi co za babsko !Idź lepiej zamie się czymś bardziej pożytecznym a nie piszesz takie będą ze czytać się ich nieda wiec to nie miejsce dla Ciebie Żegnamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w organizmie tak utrzymuje sie ale plemnik na 9 Mies a nie tabletki


Plemnik w organizmie kobiety może przeżyć w śluzie płodnym zachowując zdolność do zapłodnienia przez 48-72 godzin, a nawet do 5 dni w przypadku szczególnie żywotnych plemników. W pierwszej dobie po połączeniu plemnika z komórką jajową nie ma już plemnika, jest już zygota. Plemników w organizmie kobiety przybywa podczas każdego współżycia około 100 milionów, a  przez 9 miesięcy masz miliardy plemników w swoim organizmie. Tabletki nie mają żywotności plemnika, ale wydalając płód pozostawiają wielkie zaburzenie i spustoszenie całego organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Plemnik w organizmie kobiety może przeżyć w śluzie płodnym zachowując zdolność do zapłodnienia przez 48-72 godzin, a nawet do 5 dni w przypadku szczególnie żywotnych plemników. W pierwszej dobie po połączeniu plemnika z komórką jajową nie ma już plemnika, jest już zygota. Plemników w organizmie kobiety przybywa podczas każdego współżycia około 100 milionów, a  przez 9 miesięcy masz miliardy plemników w swoim organizmie. Tabletki nie mają żywotności plemnika, ale wydalając płód pozostawiają wielkie zaburzenie i spustoszenie całego organizmu.


Wyszukaj sobie w Wikipedii znaczenie słowa "ironia"...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki z odbiorem osobistym( wyłącznie) w poludniowej części małopolski.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Plemnik w organizmie kobiety może przeżyć w śluzie płodnym zachowując zdolność do zapłodnienia przez 48-72 godzin, a nawet do 5 dni w przypadku szczególnie żywotnych plemników. W pierwszej dobie po połączeniu plemnika z komórką jajową nie ma już plemnika, jest już zygota. Plemników w organizmie kobiety przybywa podczas każdego współżycia około 100 milionów, a  przez 9 miesięcy masz miliardy plemników w swoim organizmie. Tabletki nie mają żywotności plemnika, ale wydalając płód pozostawiają wielkie zaburzenie i spustoszenie całego organizmu.


Nikogo tu nie obchodzi Pani zdanie na temat tabletek.. Kobieta która roni naturalnie też ma spustoszenie! Bo przecież dzieje się to z dnia na dzień.!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jednak nie Arthrotek szkodzi, tylko zaburzenia hormonalne po poronieniu? ojej....a co z kobietami, które poronily naturalnie ? Też mają zacząć się bać tych strasznych zmian hormonalnych?


Każde poronienie czy naturalne, czy medyczne, czy mechaniczne powoduje okropny bałagan hormonalny. W jednym i drugim przypadku organizm kobiety wytwarzał już konieczne hormony dla poprawnego rozwoju dziecka. W 14 tygodniu życia dziecka można ustalić czy to chłopiec czy dziewczynka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każde poronienie czy naturalne, czy medyczne, czy mechaniczne powoduje okropny bałagan hormonalny. W jednym i drugim przypadku organizm kobiety wytwarzał już konieczne hormony dla poprawnego rozwoju dziecka. W 14 tygodniu życia dziecka można ustalić czy to chłopiec czy dziewczynka


I znowu tekst wyciągnięty z tyłka. Co mnie obchodzi płeć płodu.....po co to piszesz, czy ktoś o to pyta ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny arthrotec bralam dwa tyg temu 24 grudnia wtedy pokazała się galaretka i trochę krwi wiec zdecydowałam, że zamówię z wow zestaw którego jeszcze nie otrzymałam ale wczoraj dostałam boli takich jak na okres i dzisiaj od rana mam trochę bardziej obfite krwawienie ze skrzepami  i bóle w kręgosłupie i podbrzuszu. Czy to możliwe ze ten arthrotec dopiero zadziałał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każde poronienie czy naturalne, czy medyczne, czy mechaniczne powoduje okropny bałagan hormonalny. W jednym i drugim przypadku organiEzm kobiety wytwarzał już konieczne hormony dla poprawnego rozwoju dziecka. W 14 tygodniu życia dziecka można ustalić czy to chłopiec czy dziewczynka


Tak tak ciąża, poród, też powodują bałagan hormonalny ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Plemnik w organizmie kobiety może przeżyć w śluzie płodnym zachowując zdolność do zapłodnienia przez 48-72 godzin, a nawet do 5 dni w przypadku szczególnie żywotnych plemników. W pierwszej dobie po połączeniu plemnika z komórką jajową nie ma już plemnika, jest już zygota. Plemników w organizmie kobiety przybywa podczas każdego współżycia około 100 milionów, a  przez 9 miesięcy masz miliardy plemników w swoim organizmie. Tabletki nie mają żywotności plemnika, ale wydalając płód pozostawiają wielkie zaburzenie i spustoszenie całego organizmu.


urodzilam 3 dzieci to dopiero spustoszenie calego organizmu jutro biegnę po trumne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> urodzilam 3 dzieci to dopiero spustoszenie calego organizmu jutro biegnę po trumne


Prawda, haha  :Big Grin: . Ja tylko dwoje  :Smile:  i trzecią ciążę usunelam. To chyba nie muszę się jeszcze tak spieszyć do grobu?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawda, haha . Ja tylko dwoje  i trzecią ciążę usunelam. To chyba nie muszę się jeszcze tak spieszyć do grobu?


Ej kup na zaś skoro takie spustoszenie organizmu ale sie usmialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam a jak sie rodzi wczesniak to tez wywoluje spustoszenie organizmu?? To juz wiem dlaczego ja jestem wiecznie zmeczona hormony spustoszyly moj organizm :-)  Nie wiem co lykasz ale znien tabsy :-) :-) :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam a jak sie rodzi wczesniak to tez wywoluje spustoszenie organizmu?? To juz wiem dlaczego ja jestem wiecznie zmeczona hormony spustoszyly moj organizm :-)  Nie wiem co lykasz ale znien tabsy :-) :-) :-)


albo niech zmieni dilera lub bierze polowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ej kup na zaś skoro takie spustoszenie organizmu ale sie usmialam


To zaraz z rana lecę po trumnę. Powiedzcie, jakie są teraz trendy ? Sosnowe, dębowe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To zaraz z rana lecę po trumnę. Powiedzcie, jakie są teraz trendy ? Sosnowe, dębowe?


Kup niebieska uspokoi wkoncu twoje spustoszale chormony ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie !W środę brałam art i poszło udało się jestem 100 procent pewna bo widziałam jajo plodowe ale przed poleciało trochę krwi zero skrzepow tylko to jajo do dziś mam krwawienie teraz już lżejsze i brazowe również ma nie przyjemny zapach lekarza mam na czwartek czuje ze słabo się oczyszczam zostało mi 8 tabletek czy lepiej wziąć ze 4 by wspomoc by się lepiej oczyścić doradźcie proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie !W środę brałam art i poszło udało się jestem 100 procent pewna bo widziałam jajo plodowe ale przed poleciało trochę krwi zero skrzepow tylko to jajo do dziś mam krwawienie teraz już lżejsze i brazowe również ma nie przyjemny zapach lekarza mam na czwartek czuje ze słabo się oczyszczam zostało mi 8 tabletek czy lepiej wziąć ze 4 by wspomoc by się lepiej oczyścić doradźcie proszę


NAjlepiej to idz do lekarza. Zrobi usg dopochwoe i oceni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny arthrotec bralam dwa tyg temu 24 grudnia wtedy pokazała się galaretka i trochę krwi wiec zdecydowałam, że zamówię z wow zestaw którego jeszcze nie otrzymałam ale wczoraj dostałam boli takich jak na okres i dzisiaj od rana mam trochę bardziej obfite krwawienie ze skrzepami  i bóle w kręgosłupie i podbrzuszu. Czy to możliwe ze ten arthrotec dopiero zadziałał?


Z tego co opisują dziewczyny to jest możliwość ze zaczął zadziała później mogło szybciej coś uszkodzić a teraz dopiero zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> NAjlepiej to idz do lekarza. Zrobi usg dopochwoe i oceni


to wiem i napewno pójdę tyle ze mieszkam w małej miejscowości i dopiero na czwartek ,a doradzamy wziąć ten art 4 jeszcze czy po prostu zostawić jak jest niewiem czy to coś pomoże a niechce tez się na darmo faszerowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to wiem i napewno pójdę tyle ze mieszkam w małej miejscowości i dopiero na czwartek ,a doradzamy wziąć ten art 4 jeszcze czy po prostu zostawić jak jest niewiem czy to coś pomoże a niechce tez się na darmo faszerowac


Jeśli wydzielina ma nieprzyjemny zapach, to moze już rozwijać się stan zapalny. Arthrotec teraz nie pomoże, koniecznie powinien zobaczyć Cię lekarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To zaraz z rana lecę po trumnę. Powiedzcie, jakie są teraz trendy ? Sosnowe, dębowe?


ja powiem żeby mnie spalili bo w sumie po co co spustoczale cialo do trumny wkladac wystarczy urna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wielam art...  31.12 dzisiaj jest 8 dzien po zazyciu. Wiem na 100% ze sie udalo bo widzialam jajo. Wzielam dwie dawki po jakis 2godz zaczelam wymiotowac trzeciej nie dalam rady wziac lałej polknelam tyle ile dalam rade i reszte musialam wypluc bo juz mi sie cofało. Mialam obfite krwawienia dzisiaj jest leciutkie brązowawe plamienie..  I tu moje pytanie ile po zazyciu art.. powinno utrzymywac sie krwawienie? Jak to było ubwas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wielam art...  31.12 dzisiaj jest 8 dzien po zazyciu. Wiem na 100% ze sie udalo bo widzialam jajo. Wzielam dwie dawki po jakis 2godz zaczelam wymiotowac trzeciej nie dalam rady wziac lałej polknelam tyle ile dalam rade i reszte musialam wypluc bo juz mi sie cofało. Mialam obfite krwawienia dzisiaj jest leciutkie brązowawe plamienie..  I tu moje pytanie ile po zazyciu art.. powinno utrzymywac sie krwawienie? Jak to było ubwas?


Krwawienie to sprawa indywidualna. Może zanikać i znów się pojawiać. Dopóki nie ma nieprzyjemego zapachu, gorączki i silnych bólów, to nie ma powodu do niepokoju, oczywiście o ile jest potwierdzone że się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robil to ktoś tym arthrotec w ciąży dwujajowej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robil to ktoś tym arthrotec w ciąży dwujajowej


jestem w 10tc i 3 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 10tc i 3 dni


jest dwu komorowa i parametry prawidlowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 10tc i 3 dni


Tak, poczytaj kilka stron wcześniej,dziewczyna usunęła w 13-14 tc ciążę bliźniacza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, poczytaj kilka stron wcześniej,dziewczyna usunęła w 13-14 tc ciążę bliźniacza


ale tym arthrotec mam malo czasu a jak w 13 i 14 ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale tym arthrotec mam malo czasu a jak w 13 i 14 ?????


macie telefon do tej dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> macie telefon do tej dziewczyny


ale ty jestes pusta z pewnością dala telefon o boże ludzie ogarnijcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> macie telefon do tej dziewczyny


o ja na polamane nogi i adres chcesz?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale tym arthrotec mam malo czasu a jak w 13 i 14 ?????


To poczytaj to się dowiesz. Wy byście wszystko chciały mieć na tacy podane. I jeszcze numer telefonu.... a potem jakieś pretensje że tu się krytykuje...no ręce opadają...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To poczytaj to się dowiesz. Wy byście wszystko chciały mieć na tacy podane. I jeszcze numer telefonu.... a potem jakieś pretensje że tu się krytykuje...no ręce opadają...


nie bylam nie mila chcialam wiedzieć czym usunela ja juz czasu nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie bylam nie mila chcialam wiedzieć czym usunela ja juz czasu nie mam


czytac nie potrafisz ona usunela tak 13 i 14 tydz albo chcesz usunąć albo nie umiesz czytac i robisz z siebie zróbcie to za mnie bo sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie bylam nie mila chcialam wiedzieć czym usunela ja juz czasu nie mam


Zapytałas czy ktoś usuwał Arthrotekiem w ciąży dwujajowej. Odpowiedzialysmy, że tak. No to chyba jasne że Arthrotekiem. Weź jeszcze pod uwagę, że Arthrotek ma jakieś 60-70% skuteczności i jednej się uda a innej nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapytałas czy ktoś usuwał Arthrotekiem w ciąży dwujajowej. Odpowiedzialysmy, że tak. No to chyba jasne że Arthrotekiem. Weź jeszcze pod uwagę, że Arthrotek ma jakieś 60-70% skuteczności i jednej się uda a innej nie.


a jak jej sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tym bardziej, że jej się udało tylko jeden płód usunąć najpierw, a
 drugi przeżył i dopiero chyba po kilku dniach powtarzała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak jej sie udalo?


Jak jej się udało? Normalnie, statystycznie się udało. Na 100 kobiet 60 poroni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jej się udało? Normalnie, statystycznie się udało. Na 100 kobiet 60 poroni.


to mam wziąć ten artrocet a po kilku dniach od znowu juz ponad 10 tydz a mam 17 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to mam wziąć ten artrocet a po kilku dniach od znowu juz ponad 10 tydz a mam 17 lat


Jak jesteś niepełnoletnia, to pamiętaj,ze jak coś Ci się stanie i trafisz do szpitala, to lekarze wezwa rodziców.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to mam wziąć ten artrocet a po kilku dniach od znowu juz ponad 10 tydz a mam 17 lat


czyli musze wziąć tabletki dwa razy dla dwu komorowej ciąży tak ona brala tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jesteś niepełnoletnia, to pamiętaj,ze jak coś Ci się stanie i trafisz do szpitala, to lekarze wezwa rodziców.


w kwietniu będę mieć 18 chce kupić szybko te proszki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w kwietniu będę mieć 18 chce kupić szybko te proszki


a jej rodzica tez powiedzieli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jej rodzica tez powiedzieli


o boże wez przeczytaj bo rodzila dwa razy wiec 17 lat raczej nie ma!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli musze wziąć tabletki dwa razy dla dwu komorowej ciąży tak ona brala tak?


Widać, że zamiast do książek, to dupa za chłopakami latała. Dziecko, my nie wiemy ile razy Ty będziesz musiała brac, może raz, może dwa, a może pięć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec. Zakupiony w aptece. Zostało jeszcze 18tabl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestancie dziewczyne obrazac . Wy usuwacie po 3 razy po 4nawet to tez nie macie co robic tylko z dupa za chlopami latacie? Jak moglyscie jej tak napisac! Sex w wieku 17lat nie grzech. Wiekszosc z nas tak robila.miala dziewczyna pecha i wpadla . i to podwojnie wpadla.  Jest spanikowana co widaca wy zamiast pomoc to po niej jedziecie ...ja pierdole...a takto pisza " ja pomagam " " ja doradzam " ja sie dziele doswiadczeniem". 

Dziewczyno chcesz pogadac? Ja usuwalam 1raz pojadyncza. Ale pisalam z ta pania od podwojnej. Moze coś ci doradze. Moge o swoim zabiegu opowiedzieć. Jak chcesz odezwij sie kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 12 tabletek arthrotecu. 

anna609@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

J.w w poludniowej części małopolski. Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> J.w w poludniowej części małopolski. Pilne


Ty slepa jestes ? Od tygodnia sie oglaszasz i nic. Po 1 moze nik w tym rejonie nie ma a po 2 moze nikt sie dla paru szt arthrotecu nie chce ujawniac i spotkac osobiscie ? A ty dalej to samo....za chwile bedziesz lamentowac i prosic o pomoc bo bedzie ktorys tam tydzien i bedzie za pozno.... Sama do tego doprowadzisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przestancie dziewczyne obrazac . Wy usuwacie po 3 razy po 4nawet to tez nie macie co robic tylko z dupa za chlopami latacie? Jak moglyscie jej tak napisac! Sex w wieku 17lat nie grzech. Wiekszosc z nas tak robila.miala dziewczyna pecha i wpadla . i to podwojnie wpadla.  Jest spanikowana co widaca wy zamiast pomoc to po niej jedziecie ...ja pierdole...a takto pisza " ja pomagam " " ja doradzam " ja sie dziele doswiadczeniem". 
> 
> Dziewczyno chcesz pogadac? Ja usuwalam 1raz pojadyncza. Ale pisalam z ta pania od podwojnej. Moze coś ci doradze. Moge o swoim zabiegu opowiedzieć. Jak chcesz odezwij sie kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm.


Powodzenia. Ja to już przerabialam. Masz jak w banku, że ona zasypie Cię setka maili, a i tak nie zrozumie, co do niej piszesz. Można pomagać i dzielić się doświadczeniem, ale pod warunkiem że ta druga strona chce słuchać i wykazuje jakąkolwiek inicjatywę, czyta linki, które się jej podsyla, rozumie przekazywane informacje i przyjmuje je do siebie. W przeciwnym wypadku narobisz się, napiszesz maili, a na koniec i tak będzie konkluzja "ale o co chodzi" ?? Wolę w tym czasie pomóc dziesięciu innym dziewczynom, które z tego rzeczywiście skorzystają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty slepa jestes ? Od tygodnia sie oglaszasz i nic. Po 1 moze nik w tym rejonie nie ma a po 2 moze nikt sie dla paru szt arthrotecu nie chce ujawniac i spotkac osobiscie ? A ty dalej to samo....za chwile bedziesz lamentowac i prosic o pomoc bo bedzie ktorys tam tydzien i bedzie za pozno.... Sama do tego doprowadzisz.


   Dokładnie!!! Tym bardziej, że można kupić tabletki i poprosić o probranie i sprawdzenie zawartości - jeśli nie to nie kupuję od danej osoby i tyle. A jak będziesz się ciągle ogłaszać i upierać przy odbiorze osobistym, to Cie 9 miesiąc może zastać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie!!! Tym bardziej, że można kupić tabletki i poprosić o probranie i sprawdzenie zawartości - jeśli nie to nie kupuję od danej osoby i tyle. A jak będziesz się ciągle ogłaszać i upierać przy odbiorze osobistym, to Cie 9 miesiąc może zastać.


Dziewczyno o co ci chodzi to jest moje pierwsze zapytanie .odbiór osobisty wolę bo nie muszę podawać adresu, danych itp. Czytając na forum ile tu jest oszustek pytam o odbiór osobisty?To wg ciebie coś złego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec w dobrej cenie. Sprzedam to co mi zostało, 18 tabletek. Wyśle zdjęcia na maila. kasik0110@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno o co ci chodzi to jest moje pierwsze zapytanie .odbiór osobisty wolę bo nie muszę podawać adresu, danych itp. Czytając na forum ile tu jest oszustek pytam o odbiór osobisty?To wg ciebie coś złego?


    Nie musisz podawać żadnych swoich danych - sprzedający może zaznaczyć opcję odbioru przesyłki w punkcie,wtedy odbierasz przesyłkę na poczcie - wystarczy tylko numer telefonu, nawet imienia i nazwiska nie musisz podawać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam do Was pytanie może dziwne,aczkolwiek proszę o wyrozumiałość.Usunelam ciąże Art tydzień temu,2 dni później wyladowalam W szpitalu na lyzeczkowanie,dziś jest ok Ale czekam na wyniki badania histopatologicznego,z którym mam się udać do lekarza prowadzącego,ale chodzi o to ze zamówiłam zestaw w którym niby był metotreksat i arthro,świetnie zdaje sobie sprawę z tego że metotreksat mógł to nie być bo tabletki były luzem..nie zażyłam ich wg zaleceń "sprzedawczyni" tylko wzięłam 4 i odpuscilammm,następnego dnia sam Arth,dziś dzwonił ginekolog i pytał się o wszystko i jak wyglądał zarodek powiedziałam mu ze był żółty bardzo żółty. I sam się dziwił ze dlaczego tak,stąd moje pytanie czy jest możliwość ze ono już wcześniej nie żyło? Czy może pseudo tabletki w kolorze żółtym spowodowały ze miał taką barwę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam do Was pytanie może dziwne,aczkolwiek proszę o wyrozumiałość.Usunelam ciąże Art tydzień temu,2 dni później wyladowalam W szpitalu na lyzeczkowanie,dziś jest ok Ale czekam na wyniki badania histopatologicznego,z którym mam się udać do lekarza prowadzącego,ale chodzi o to ze zamówiłam zestaw w którym niby był metotreksat i arthro,świetnie zdaje sobie sprawę z tego że metotreksat mógł to nie być bo tabletki były luzem..nie zażyłam ich wg zaleceń "sprzedawczyni" tylko wzięłam 4 i odpuscilammm,następnego dnia sam Arth,dziś dzwonił ginekolog i pytał się o wszystko i jak wyglądał zarodek powiedziałam mu ze był żółty bardzo żółty. I sam się dziwił ze dlaczego tak,stąd moje pytanie czy jest możliwość ze ono już wcześniej nie żyło? Czy może pseudo tabletki w kolorze żółtym spowodowały ze miał taką barwę?


Skoro byly zolte...byc moze ktos byl uczciwy wyslala faktycznie metorexat . i doprowadził on do obumarcia zarodka.  - tak to faktycznie powinno zadzialac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Metotrexat to jest w ogóle lek silnie cytotoksyczny, uszkadza tkanki, szpik kostny, więc możliwe że zadziałał jakoś na zarodek. Pamiętaj, żeby
 badać teraz krew regularnie w kierunku białaczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec na ciaze bliźniacza mam 17 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec na ciaze bliźniacza mam 17 lat


A na zwykłą ciążę może być?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A na zwykłą ciążę może być?


moja jest blizniacza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja jest blizniacza


Dziewczyno, nie widzisz, że Cię wkręcamy... tabletki, to tabletki, one nie potrafią liczyć  :Smile:  stosuje się tak samo w ciąży pojedynczej jak i bliźniaczej :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno, nie widzisz, że Cię wkręcamy... tabletki, to tabletki, one nie potrafią liczyć  stosuje się tak samo w ciąży pojedynczej jak i bliźniaczej


ja przezywam a wy wkrecacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No masakra dziewczyny !Jest dziewczyna młoda niema pojęcia wiec wy sobie jaja robicie zamiast jej napisać i odp jak człowiek to jedna na drugą najezdza powinniśmy sobie pomagać a nie naskakiwac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moja jest blizniacza


Dziecko po:1.to nie ma znaczenia czy pojedyncza czy bliźniacza po 2.poczytaj trochę to forum po 3.chocbys mi placila tysiące to i tak bym ci nie sprzedala po 4.mysl trochę ale ogólnie dobrze ze wiek podalas gdyby ci sie cos stalo to wiesz jak prokurator sie za to wezmie to dla dlugie lata kos pojdzie siedziec za pomoc w aborcji wiesz jak latwo moga sprawdzić kiedy ktoś wysylal do kogoś i kto wysylal to jest  tylko poczta wiec zalatw sobie sama receptę jestes nie pelnoletnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziecko po:1.to nie ma znaczenia czy pojedyncza czy bliźniacza po 2.poczytaj trochę to forum po 3.chocbys mi placila tysiące to i tak bym ci nie sprzedala po 4.mysl trochę ale ogólnie dobrze ze wiek podalas gdyby ci sie cos stalo to wiesz jak prokurator sie za to wezmie to dla dlugie lata kos pojdzie siedziec za pomoc w aborcji wiesz jak latwo moga sprawdzić kiedy ktoś wysylal do kogoś i kto wysylal to jest  tylko poczta wiec zalatw sobie sama receptę jestes nie pelnoletnia


moge odebrac osobiście pojade gdzie trzeba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziecko po:1.to nie ma znaczenia czy pojedyncza czy bliźniacza po 2.poczytaj trochę to forum po 3.chocbys mi placila tysiące to i tak bym ci nie sprzedala po 4.mysl trochę ale ogólnie dobrze ze wiek podalas gdyby ci sie cos stalo to wiesz jak prokurator sie za to wezmie to dla dlugie lata kos pojdzie siedziec za pomoc w aborcji wiesz jak latwo moga sprawdzić kiedy ktoś wysylal do kogoś i kto wysylal to jest  tylko poczta wiec zalatw sobie sama receptę jestes nie pelnoletnia


Potwierdzam wypowiedź raz ze niemasz pojęcia o niczym jak brać co i wogole po drugie niemasz lat lepiej pogadaj z mama może coś wtedy zaradzicie bo póki co zrobisz sobie krzywdę i komuś kłopotów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potwierdzam wypowiedź raz ze niemasz pojęcia o niczym jak brać co i wogole po drugie niemasz lat lepiej pogadaj z mama może coś wtedy zaradzicie bo póki co zrobisz sobie krzywdę i komuś kłopotów


wiesz jakich surowych mam rodzicow odrazu z domu mnie wyrzuca doczytam jak brac nikt sie nie dowie objecuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiesz jakich surowych mam rodzicow odrazu z domu mnie wyrzuca doczytam jak brac nikt sie nie dowie objecuje


Ale to nie jest nasz problem dziewczyno. Żadna z nas nie chce prokuratora za pomoc w aborcji nieletniej dziewczynie. Byłaś na tyle dorosła, żeby rozpocząć współżycie to stań na wysokości zadania i załatw sobie tabletki albo urodź i oddaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam P. Wiktorie. Przrzuc sobie pare stron wstecz i znajdz numer. Mi bardzo pomogla. Jest z nia kontakt caly czas nawet w swieta. Wszystko dokladnie ci wytlumaczy co i jak i na prawde mozna sie z nią dogadac. Nie pamietam dokladnie ale chyba jest mozliwy odbior osobisty.








> wiesz jakich surowych mam rodzicow odrazu z domu mnie wyrzuca doczytam jak brac nikt sie nie dowie objecuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale to nie jest nasz problem dziewczyno. Żadna z nas nie chce prokuratora za pomoc w aborcji nieletniej dziewczynie. Byłaś na tyle dorosła, żeby rozpocząć współżycie to stań na wysokości zadania i załatw sobie tabletki albo urodź i oddaj.


zgadzam sie z wypowiedzią ja mialam kiedyś sprawde prowadzana przez prokuratora nie zycze tego nikomu czulam sie jak przestepca a wezeszczeli na mnie co chcieli choć nic nie zrobilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie !W środę brałam art i poszło udało się jestem 100 procent pewna bo widziałam jajo plodowe ale przed poleciało trochę krwi zero skrzepow tylko to jajo do dziś mam krwawienie teraz już lżejsze i brazowe również ma nie przyjemny zapach lekarza mam na czwartek czuje ze słabo się oczyszczam zostało mi 8 tabletek czy lepiej wziąć ze 4 by wspomoc by się lepiej oczyścić doradźcie proszę


 Oprócz, wg Twojej nazwy, jaja płodowego powinno wyjść jeszcze łożysko. Jajo  płodowe -  czy komórka jajowa to różnica - dojrzała komórka jajowa ma 20 mm. Tej na pewno nie widziałaś. Jeżeli masz nie przyjemny zapach to chyba jest łożysko. Doradztwo innych osób jest tu nie na miejscu. Co pozostało w Tobie może tylko stwierdzić lekarz. Art powoduje tylko skurcze macicy, przez które wyrzucany jest z wnętrza macicy płód. Większa dawka spowoduje większe krwawienia, ale czy wyrzuci łożysko tego nie da się przewidzieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oprócz, wg Twojej nazwy, jaja płodowego powinno wyjść jeszcze łożysko. Jajo  płodowe -  czy komórka jajowa to różnica - dojrzała komórka jajowa ma 20 mm. Tej na pewno nie widziałaś. Jeżeli masz nie przyjemny zapach to chyba jest łożysko. Doradztwo innych osób jest tu nie na miejscu. Co pozostało w Tobie może tylko stwierdzić lekarz. Art powoduje tylko skurcze macicy, przez które wyrzucany jest z wnętrza macicy płód. Większa dawka spowoduje większe krwawienia, ale czy wyrzuci łożysko tego nie da się przewidzieć.


Łożysko ZACZYNA się kształtować w 12 tc . Skąd wiesz, że u niej było łożysko, skoro nie wiesz który to tydzień? A komórka jajowa to nie to samo co jajo płodowe , na litość boską...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam P. Wiktorie. Przrzuc sobie pare stron wstecz i znajdz numer. Mi bardzo pomogla. Jest z nia kontakt caly czas nawet w swieta. Wszystko dokladnie ci wytlumaczy co i jak i na prawde mozna sie z nią dogadac. Nie pamietam dokladnie ale chyba jest mozliwy odbior osobisty.


Dziekuje za polecenie ale nie podejme sie tego. Nie chce miec problemow. Dziewyczyna jest nieletnia a ciaza mnoga. Przykro mi. Nie chce ryzykowac . Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam P. Wiktorie. Przrzuc sobie pare stron wstecz i znajdz numer. Mi bardzo pomogla. Jest z nia kontakt caly czas nawet w swieta. Wszystko dokladnie ci wytlumaczy co i jak i na prawde mozna sie z nią dogadac. Nie pamietam dokladnie ale chyba jest mozliwy odbior osobisty.


 Jeżeli wiesz, że masz bliźniaczą ciążę to znaczy, że byłaś już u lekarze i Twoje dzieci są już dobrze widoczne. Zastanów się, bo możesz coś znacznie gorszego przeżyć lub stracić niż złość Twoich rodziców.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oprócz, wg Twojej nazwy, jaja płodowego powinno wyjść jeszcze łożysko. Jajo  płodowe -  czy komórka jajowa to różnica - dojrzała komórka jajowa ma 20 mm. Tej na pewno nie widziałaś. Jeżeli masz nie przyjemny zapach to chyba jest łożysko. Doradztwo innych osób jest tu nie na miejscu. Co pozostało w Tobie może tylko stwierdzić lekarz. Art powoduje tylko skurcze macicy, przez które wyrzucany jest z wnętrza macicy płód. Większa dawka spowoduje większe krwawienia, ale czy wyrzuci łożysko tego nie da się przewidzieć.


Witam dziękuję za odpowiedź jutro mam lekarza wiec się dowiem bo nie to nie pokoi a chodziło mi o doradzanie czy art mógłby wspomóc wiem ze może ale też nie musi pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje za polecenie ale nie podejme sie tego. Nie chce miec problemow. Dziewyczyna jest nieletnia a ciaza mnoga. Przykro mi. Nie chce ryzykowac . Wiktoria.


nawet kobieta ktora pomaga odmowila i zgadzam sie z tym przecież mozna za to isc na dlugie lata do pierdla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli wiesz, że masz bliźniaczą ciążę to znaczy, że byłaś już u lekarze i Twoje dzieci są już dobrze widoczne. Zastanów się, bo możesz coś znacznie gorszego przeżyć lub stracić niż złość Twoich rodziców.


ale jestem gotowa usunąć a pani Wiktoria sledze juz forum niech pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale jestem gotowa usunąć a pani Wiktoria sledze juz forum niech pomoże


Co to znaczy"niech pomoże"?? Ale masz tupet dziewczyno..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Łożysko ZACZYNA się kształtować w 12 tc . Skąd wiesz, że u niej było łożysko, skoro nie wiesz który to tydzień? A komórka jajowa to nie to samo co jajo płodowe , na litość boską...


Witam jestem autorka postu byłam w 7 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestes mloda nie masz nawet 18 lat. Raczej watpie zeby ktokolwiek podjął sie takiego ryzyka. Jezelibjuz ktos to zrobi to wcisnie ci bubel po ktorym zrobisz sobie krzywde tylko dlatego zeby zarobic. Ja tez szybko zaszlam w ciaze ledwonkonczac 18 lat. Tez mam bardzo wymagajacych i surowych rodzicow. Ale urodzilam i moja corka ma 3 lata. A moi rodzice sie z tym pogodzili. Co sie stanie juz tego nie wrocisz. Pogadaj z rodzicami a na pewno cos wymyslicie.





> ale jestem gotowa usunąć a pani Wiktoria sledze juz forum niech pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale jestem gotowa usunąć a pani Wiktoria sledze juz forum niech pomoże


Ale ja tez mam rodzine...i nie bede ryzykowac dla paru zlotych .. Mam dzieci . tak pomagam ale nie w takim przypadku. Jestes mloda nieletnia. Ciaza mnoga. Niedaj boze cos się stanie, zle sie wyczyscisz, dostaniesz krworoku lub zwykłej goraczki- skonczy sie w szpitalu. Twoi rodzice od razu wezma sie za osobę która ci pomogla. Ja ryzykowac nie moge i nie chce. Wybacz. Pomagajac tobie ktos wpakuje sie w problemy.  Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zgadzam sie z wypowiedzią ja mialam kiedyś sprawde prowadzana przez prokuratora nie zycze tego nikomu czulam sie jak przestepca a wezeszczeli na mnie co chcieli choć nic nie zrobilam


wykryli usuniecie czy za pomoc w usunięciu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja tez mam rodzine...i nie bede ryzykowac dla paru zlotych .. Mam dzieci . tak pomagam ale nie w takim przypadku. Jestes mloda nieletnia. Ciaza mnoga. Niedaj boze cos się stanie, zle sie wyczyscisz, dostaniesz krworoku lub zwykłej goraczki- skonczy sie w szpitalu. Twoi rodzice od razu wezma sie za osobę która ci pomogla. Ja ryzykowac nie moge i nie chce. Wybacz. Pomagajac tobie ktos wpakuje sie w problemy.  Wiktoria


tym bardziej nie rodzila a ciaze ma duza dostanie mocnych skurczy spanikuje niech walnie ze brala tabletki poronne i dziekuje jej nic nie zrobia o osobę ktora sprzedala tabletki wsadza do pudla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wykryli usuniecie czy za pomoc w usunięciu?


nic z tych rzeczy żeby nie zasiać tu strachu po prostu nie zycze tego nikomu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyU

Teraz to ja się zaczynam bać,czy w tym badaniu histopatologicznym są w stanie wykryć merotreksat,nie było płodu tylko resztki endometrium..to było 3 dni po wzieciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec na ciaze bliźniacza mam 17 lat


Dziewczyny uwaga! Moim zdaniem to prowokacja! Od razu ze ciaza blizniacza- skad wie skoro zaznacza ze ma 17 lat? Czyli sama do ginekologa nie mogla isc? Nie wdawajcie sie w dyskusje bo albo to gowniara co wam problemow narobi albo naprawdebprowokacja .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwaga! Moim zdaniem to prowokacja! Od razu ze ciaza blizniacza- skad wie skoro zaznacza ze ma 17 lat? Czyli sama do ginekologa nie mogla isc? Nie wdawajcie sie w dyskusje bo albo to gowniara co wam problemow narobi albo naprawdebprowokacja .


myslisz ze klamie pieniądze mam moge zaplacic tyle ile chcecie a u lekarza bylam z przyjaciółką nawet mi kartę ciąży zalozyl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myslisz ze klamie pieniądze mam moge zaplacic tyle ile chcecie a u lekarza bylam z przyjaciółką nawet mi kartę ciąży zalozyl


Niech Ci przyjaciółka pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchaj dziewczyno. Zastanow sie co ty piszesz?? 
Pogadaj z rodzicami. Masz dopiero 17 lat. Ale miec dzieci w tym wieku to nie koniec swiata... Nie rodzilas biorąc arthrotec to dla ciebie bardzo duze ryzyko innie wiesz jak to sie skonczy.!!!  






> myslisz ze klamie pieniądze mam moge zaplacic tyle ile chcecie a u lekarza bylam z przyjaciółką nawet mi kartę ciąży zalozyl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myslisz ze klamie pieniądze mam moge zaplacic tyle ile chcecie a u lekarza bylam z przyjaciółką nawet mi kartę ciąży zalozyl


Masz pieniadze? Podaj kontakt do siebie. Podam ci nr do lekarza. Pójdziesz do niego i jesli juz chcesz pomocy to pomoze ci lekarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myslisz ze klamie pieniądze mam moge zaplacic tyle ile chcecie a u lekarza bylam z przyjaciółką nawet mi kartę ciąży zalozyl


17latce karte ciazy? I nie poinformował rodziców? ? Co za sciema

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 17latce karte ciazy? I nie poinformował rodziców? ? Co za sciema



Sciema to malo powiedziane. Ktos ma bardzo nudne zycie i lubi wkurwiac ludzi!!  
Wybaczcie slownictwo ale tonjest chore!!  Osoba niepelnoletnian do ginekologa moze isc tylko i wylacznie z opiekunem prawnym!!  Jakbpojdzie z siostra babcia dziadkiem czy przyjaciolka zaden lekarz jej nie przyjmie. Wiem z wlasnego doswiadczenia bo ze 4 lata temu byla ciotka i musiala sie podac za moja mame ineczej nikt nie chcial mnie przyjac!! 

Oganij sie dziewczyno!!! I zajmij sie ksiazkami!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli tak to wyslij zdj dowodu i karty ciazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli tak to wyslij zdj dowodu i karty ciazy.


Przecież ona nie ma dowodu. Jest niepełnoletnia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sciema to malo powiedziane. Ktos ma bardzo nudne zycie i lubi wkurwiac ludzi!!  
> Wybaczcie slownictwo ale tonjest chore!!  Osoba niepelnoletnian do ginekologa moze isc tylko i wylacznie z opiekunem prawnym!!  Jakbpojdzie z siostra babcia dziadkiem czy przyjaciolka zaden lekarz jej nie przyjmie. Wiem z wlasnego doswiadczenia bo ze 4 lata temu byla ciotka i musiala sie podac za moja mame ineczej nikt nie chcial mnie przyjac!! 
> 
> Oganij sie dziewczyno!!! I zajmij sie ksiazkami!!


W wieku 17 lat mialam przepisany postinor przez ginekologa o dziwo bez mamy,nie kazdy lekarz jest taki prawy wystarczy isc na wizyte prywatna .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli tak to wyslij zdj dowodu i karty ciazy.


I co jeszcze numer konta ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W wieku 17 lat mialam przepisany postinor przez ginekologa o dziwo bez mamy,nie kazdy lekarz jest taki prawy wystarczy isc na wizyte prywatna .


U mnie w miescie niestety nie chcieli przyjac bez opiekuna prawnego. Dopiero chyba za szostym razem jak sie ciotka podala za moja mame to mnie przyjal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myslisz ze klamie pieniądze mam moge zaplacic tyle ile chcecie a u lekarza bylam z przyjaciółką nawet mi kartę ciąży zalozyl


Masz pieniadze? Podaj kontakt do siebie. Podam ci nr do lekarza. Pójdziesz do niego i jesli juz chcesz pomocy to pomoze ci lekarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Jakieś 1,5 albo 2 miesiące temu ogłosiłam się, bo chciałam odsprzedać tabletki, które mi zostały. Napisała do mnie dziewczyna, dogadałyśmy się, wysłałam jej - przesyłka była pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Niestety trafiłam na oszustkę ( ostrzegałam przed nią już), która nie odebrała przesyłki. Ogłosiłam się ponownie 2 dni temu i wyobraźcie sobie,że napisała do mnie ta sama dziewucha. Mało tego! Jest na tyle bezczelna, że nawet adresu mailowego nie zmieniła!!!!! Pisze z tego adresu lipa.lena@wp.pl. Uważajcie na nią!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Jakieś 1,5 albo 2 miesiące temu ogłosiłam się, bo chciałam odsprzedać tabletki, które mi zostały. Napisała do mnie dziewczyna, dogadałyśmy się, wysłałam jej - przesyłka była pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Niestety trafiłam na oszustkę ( ostrzegałam przed nią już), która nie odebrała przesyłki. Ogłosiłam się ponownie 2 dni temu i wyobraźcie sobie,że napisała do mnie ta sama dziewucha. Mało tego! Jest na tyle bezczelna, że nawet adresu mailowego nie zmieniła!!!!! Pisze z tego adresu lipa.lena@wp.pl. Uważajcie na nią!!!!!!


Napisała do mnie tez na maila bo dodalam ogloszenie ze odsprzedam to co mi zostalo.. czyli oszustka mówisz?  Dzięki za info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisała do mnie tez na maila bo dodalam ogloszenie ze odsprzedam to co mi zostalo.. czyli oszustka mówisz?  Dzięki za info


   No laska albo jest stuknięta albo jej się nudzi albo to obrończyni życia poczętego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec w rozsadnej cenie. 
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina


   Ja mam, ale nie jestem z Lublina. Mogę wysłać za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zdobyłam arthrotec odziwo bez recepty za drugą próbą tyle, że arthrotec forte 10 tabletek. Czy stosuje sie go tak jak ten zwykły?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Zdobyłam arthrotec odziwo bez recepty za drugą próbą tyle, że arthrotec forte 10 tabletek. Czy stosuje sie go tak jak ten zwykły?


Tak, tak samo. One różnią się tylko rdzeniem, a jego i tak wywalasz. Trochę mało, bo powinnaś mieć 12. No ale powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Zdobyłam arthrotec odziwo bez recepty za drugą próbą tyle, że arthrotec forte 10 tabletek. Czy stosuje sie go tak jak ten zwykły?


    Tak, dokładnie tak samo jak zwykły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga prolify wypelzaja z nor. Mnie nie ruszają wasze teksty o cudach i dzieciach, usunelam swoją ciaze w 14 tygodniu dawno temu i wiem,zaraz będziesz mi wkręcać, że jestem tu , bo mam wyrzuty sumienia. Haha, a ja wiem, że to było najlepsze co mogłam zrobić dla siebie i swojej rodziny


Uwaga! Prolify nie pełzają. bo maja skrzydła i na nich unoszę swoje i cudze chore i upośledzone dzieci. Chciałyby unieść też każde odrzucone serce, które żyje w rozpaczy, strachu, niedocenieniu i upatruje swoje szczęście w Arthrotecu.......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga! Prolify nie pełzają. bo maja skrzydła i na nich unoszę swoje i cudze chore i upośledzone dzieci. Chciałyby unieść też każde odrzucone serce, które żyje w rozpaczy, strachu, niedocenieniu i upatruje swoje szczęście w Arthrotecu.......


Szkoda ze nie unosisz tych urodzonych niechcianych bitych do utraty swiadomosci i tych zostawianych na smietnikach!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec zależy mi jak najszybciej i w rozsądnej cenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda ze nie unosisz tych urodzonych niechcianych bitych do utraty swiadomosci i tych zostawianych na smietnikach!!!


Owszem nie tylko ja, ale jest nas wielu, którzy unoszą to co odrzucane, niechciane, pobite. Jednak nie wszyscy chcą się temu poddać i nie ufają, nie wierzę, że można tak wiele zmienić, że można cieszyć się nawet, gdy jest trudno. Miłość cielesna pragnie tylko dla siebie szczęścia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Owszem nie tylko ja, ale jest nas wielu, którzy unoszą to co odrzucane, niechciane, pobite. Jednak nie wszyscy chcą się temu poddać i nie ufają, nie wierzwę, że można tak wiele zmienić, że można cieszyć się nawet, gdy jest trudno. Miłość cielesna pragnie tylko dla siebie szczęścia!


Czego się nałykałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Wzielam arthrotec w 7 tygodniu ciąży. Pojawily sie dreszcze, krwawienie i nic po za tym, w kolejnym dniach też od czasu do czasu wychodzol jakis skrzep. Myslalam ze sie udalo, tym bardziej , że dolegliwości ciążowe ustąpiły niemal natychmiast. Niestety 4 dni po zażyciu arthrtotecu (tj wczoraj w nocy), bardzo rozbolal mmnie brzuch i zaczęło lecieć wiecej krwi, pojawily sie skurcze, myślałam że nie dam rady i skoncze na pogotowiu, ale jakiks cudem zasnelam. Obudzilam sie po dwóch godzinach i zaczęło cos ze mnie leciec a bol brzucha zelzal. Byly to skrzepy. Po pobudce kolejnego dnia pojawila sie wysoka goraczka 39°C ktora  zbilam tylko na chwilę i znów wraca. Boje sie że wdalo sie jakies zakazenie . cala noc wczorajsza i dzisiejszy dzien mialam skurcze bardzo bolesne. Teraz już ustapily prawie calkowicie , jest tylko ta goraczka i ból glowy. Też tak mialyscie ? Czy goraczka normalnie towarzyszy poronieniu, czy to już komplikacje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Wzielam arthrotec w 7 tygodniu ciąży. Pojawily sie dreszcze, krwawienie i nic po za tym, w kolejnym dniach też od czasu do czasu wychodzol jakis skrzep. Myslalam ze sie udalo, tym bardziej , że dolegliwości ciążowe ustąpiły niemal natychmiast. Niestety 4 dni po zażyciu arthrtotecu (tj wczoraj w nocy), bardzo rozbolal mmnie brzuch i zaczęło lecieć wiecej krwi, pojawily sie skurcze, myślałam że nie dam rady i skoncze na pogotowiu, ale jakiks cudem zasnelam. Obudzilam sie po dwóch godzinach i zaczęło cos ze mnie leciec a bol brzucha zelzal. Byly to skrzepy. Po pobudce kolejnego dnia pojawila sie wysoka goraczka 39°C ktora  zbilam tylko na chwilę i znów wraca. Boje sie że wdalo sie jakies zakazenie . cala noc wczorajsza i dzisiejszy dzien mialam skurcze bardzo bolesne. Teraz już ustapily prawie calkowicie , jest tylko ta goraczka i ból glowy. Też tak mialyscie ? Czy goraczka normalnie towarzyszy poronieniu, czy to już komplikacje ?


Piszesz, że wzięłaś arthrotec i co się z Tobą działo przez kilka dni po jego zażyciu. Z objawami, o których piszesz należy zgłosić się do lekarza. Jeśli zechcesz głębiej porozmawiać, jestem.
Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piszesz, że wzięłaś arthrotec i co się z Tobą działo przez kilka dni po jego zażyciu. Z objawami, o których piszesz należy zgłosić się do lekarza. Jeśli zechcesz głębiej porozmawiać, jestem.
> Dorota


Zdaje sobie sprawe z tego, ze powinnam udać sie do lekarza, jednak dzisiaj nie miałam takiej możliwości a szpitala i lyzeczkowania boje sie. Przez te kilka dni po poronieniu wypadało od czasu do czas coś ze mnie, czasami zabolal brzuch jak przy okresie, ale wszystko było w porządku i myślałam, że sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl

Jesteśmy do 23.00

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdaje sobie sprawe z tego, ze powinnam udać sie do lekarza, jednak dzisiaj nie miałam takiej możliwości a szpitala i lyzeczkowania boje sie. Przez te kilka dni po poronieniu wypadało od czasu do czas coś ze mnie, czasami zabolal brzuch jak przy okresie, ale wszystko było w porządku i myślałam, że sie udalo.


Czy masz kogoś bliskiego, komu możesz o tym powiedzieć? Jak reaguje ojciec dziecka?
Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Wzielam arthrotec w 7 tygodniu ciąży. Pojawily sie dreszcze, krwawienie i nic po za tym, w kolejnym dniach też od czasu do czasu wychodzol jakis skrzep. Myslalam ze sie udalo, tym bardziej , że dolegliwości ciążowe ustąpiły niemal natychmiast. Niestety 4 dni po zażyciu arthrtotecu (tj wczoraj w nocy), bardzo rozbolal mmnie brzuch i zaczęło lecieć wiecej krwi, pojawily sie skurcze, myślałam że nie dam rady i skoncze na pogotowiu, ale jakiks cudem zasnelam. Obudzilam sie po dwóch godzinach i zaczęło cos ze mnie leciec a bol brzucha zelzal. Byly to skrzepy. Po pobudce kolejnego dnia pojawila sie wysoka goraczka 39°C ktora  zbilam tylko na chwilę i znów wraca. Boje sie że wdalo sie jakies zakazenie . cala noc wczorajsza i dzisiejszy dzien mialam skurcze bardzo bolesne. Teraz już ustapily prawie calkowicie , jest tylko ta goraczka i ból glowy. Też tak mialyscie ? Czy goraczka normalnie towarzyszy poronieniu, czy to już komplikacje ?


To bardzo niepokojące objawy, nie zwlekaj z wizytą u lekarza. Łyżeczkowanie nie takie straszne, a może uratować życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Jakieś 1,5 albo 2 miesiące temu ogłosiłam się, bo chciałam odsprzedać tabletki, które mi zostały. Napisała do mnie dziewczyna, dogadałyśmy się, wysłałam jej - przesyłka była pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Niestety trafiłam na oszustkę ( ostrzegałam przed nią już), która nie odebrała przesyłki. Ogłosiłam się ponownie 2 dni temu i wyobraźcie sobie,że napisała do mnie ta sama dziewucha. Mało tego! Jest na tyle bezczelna, że nawet adresu mailowego nie zmieniła!!!!! Pisze z tego adresu lipa.lena@wp.pl. Uważajcie na nią!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy to normalne ze mogł wylecieć sam zarodek ze mnie i nic więcej nawe krwawienia nie było teraz r=tyko boli mnie brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 9 dni po zazyciu. Jutronide na bete i za 3/4 dni powtorka z bety. Wiem ze sie udalo bo widzialam jajo plodowe, ale dalej mam obolałe piersi. Wiem kazda z nas przechodzi to inaczej ale czy ktoras tez tak miala? Prosze o odp.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 9 dni po zazyciu. Jutronide na bete i za 3/4 dni powtorka z bety. Wiem ze sie udalo bo widzialam jajo plodowe, ale dalej mam obolałe piersi. Wiem kazda z nas przechodzi to inaczej ale czy ktoras tez tak miala? Prosze o odp.


mnie tez bolaly jestem 3 tyg po tak naprawdę ustapilo tydz temu ja bylam u lekarza i wszystko jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 11 sztuk art jeśli ktoś zainteresowany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czy to normalne ze mogł wylecieć sam zarodek ze mnie i nic więcej nawe krwawienia nie było teraz r=tyko boli mnie brzuch


Sam zarodek nie wystarczy. A skąd pewność że wypadł ? Powinnaś krwawic co najmniej kilka dni z natężeniem podobnym do pierwszych dni okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mnie tez bolaly jestem 3 tyg po tak naprawdę ustapilo tydz temu ja bylam u lekarza i wszystko jest ok


Dzieki bardzo  :Smile:  jestem spokojniejsza .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 11 sztuk art jeśli ktoś zainteresowany


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki bardzo  jestem spokojniejsza .


nie ma za co co organizm to inaczej moje piersi byly wrażliwe bolaly ale juz wszystko wraca do normy teraz czekam na uteskniony okres i odrazu po pigulki anty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam zarodek nie wystarczy. A skąd pewność że wypadł ? Powinnaś krwawic co najmniej kilka dni z natężeniem podobnym do pierwszych dni okresu.


widziałam wzięłam w reke bo to się stało w wannie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena?


jednej pani chcialam odstąpić za cos za 50 zl ale chyba sie rozmyslila wiec nie musi byc za pieniądze cos wartości 50zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> widziałam wzięłam w reke bo to się stało w wannie


I nic w ogóle nie krwawisz? Kiedy przyjmowałas tabletki powlekane i jak je brałas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I nic w ogóle nie krwawisz? Kiedy przyjmowałas tabletki powlekane i jak je brałas ?


Miało być : "kiedy przyjmowałas tabletki" .. Telefon sam dodaje słowa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jednej pani chcialam odstąpić za cos za 50 zl ale chyba sie rozmyslila wiec nie musi byc za pieniądze cos wartości 50zl


Przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości czy odbiór osobisty gdzieś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I nic w ogóle nie krwawisz? Kiedy przyjmowałas tabletki powlekane i jak je brałas ?


dzi o 19 pierwsza dawka później o 22 ale w miedzy czasie już mi wyleciał zarodek.. tabletki brałm pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I nic w ogóle nie krwawisz? Kiedy przyjmowałas tabletki powlekane i jak je brałas ?


jak nie krwawi to cos nie halo ja krwawilam tydzień jak w okres potem i do tej pory a jestem 3 tyg po jest roznie to kroche krwi ze śluzem to maly skrzepik ale bylam u lekarza i stwierdzil samiostne poronienie ale powiedział ze ladnie wszystko schodzi jak dostane miesiączki i po jej końcu mam isc na wizyte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości czy odbiór osobisty gdzieś?


moze byc osobisty warszawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzi o 19 pierwsza dawka później o 22 ale w miedzy czasie już mi wyleciał zarodek.. tabletki brałm pod jezyk


To jak dzisiaj, to krwawienie jeszcze pewnie się pojawi. Przyjmij trzecia dawkę i bądź dużo w ruchu, wysiłek pobudza macicę do pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ma za co co organizm to inaczej moje piersi byly wrażliwe bolaly ale juz wszystko wraca do normy teraz czekam na uteskniony okres i odrazu po pigulki anty


Ja sie jednak troche obawiam ze cos moglo pojsc nie tak. Widzialam plod ale jednak 100% pewnosci nie mam czy sie udalo glownie przez te piersi wlasnie.
Na koniec lipca tez bralam art. Krwawilam do poczatku wrzesnia a pierwsza miesiaczke mialam w listopadzie. Teraz poszlo mi juz po drugiej dawce trzeciej nie dalam rady połknąc do konca bo strasznie mi sie cofalo i polknelam tyle ile dalam rade i reszcze musialam wypluc. Krwawilam 6 dni i teraz mam delikatne brązowo rude plamienia. Dlatego mam troche obawy ze jednak moglo sie nie udac. Jeszcze sie tu naczytalam komentarzy o nieudanych probach...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jak dzisiaj, to krwawienie jeszcze pewnie się pojawi. Przyjmij trzecia dawkę i bądź dużo w ruchu, wysiłek pobudza macicę do pracy.


taraz zaczełąm krwawić jak na miesiączkę troszkę krwi i boli mnie brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja sie jednak troche obawiam ze cos moglo pojsc nie tak. Widzialam plod ale jednak 100% pewnosci nie mam czy sie udalo glownie przez te piersi wlasnie.
> Na koniec lipca tez bralam art. Krwawilam do poczatku wrzesnia a pierwsza miesiaczke mialam w listopadzie. Teraz poszlo mi juz po drugiej dawce trzeciej nie dalam rady połknąc do konca bo strasznie mi sie cofalo i polknelam tyle ile dalam rade i reszcze musialam wypluc. Krwawilam 6 dni i teraz mam delikatne brązowo rude plamienia. Dlatego mam troche obawy ze jednak moglo sie nie udac. Jeszcze sie tu naczytalam komentarzy o nieudanych probach...


No to ja tym bardziej nie wiem, czy tobie się udało. Skoro nie wystarczają nasze odpowiedzi i widok zarodka, pozostaje wizyta u lekarza albo beta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moze byc osobisty warszawa


Niestety za daleko. Przesyłka wchodzi w grę? Kiedy moglabyś wysłać? Jakiś kontakt do Ciebie? Sprzedajesz w blistrach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to ja tym bardziej nie wiem, czy tobie się udało. Skoro nie wystarczają nasze odpowiedzi i widok zarodka, pozostaje wizyta u lekarza albo beta.


idz do lekarza ja bylam i wiem ze jest ok a wydając na betę raz drugi trzeci i masz prywatna wizyte u ginekologa i zrobi ci usg i będziesz wiedziala jak to wyglada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety za daleko. Przesyłka wchodzi w grę? Kiedy moglabyś wysłać? Jakiś kontakt do Ciebie? Sprzedajesz w blistrach?


tak jest w bistrach i w orginalnym opakowaniu jest10 tabletek w calym bistrze i jeden w drugim bistrze a 12 tez mam ale z ciejawosci przez braniem przeciekam zeby wyciagnac rdzen ale jakos skonczylo sie na przecieciu ale mam go moge dolaczyc nawet w celu zobaczenia co w srodku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety za daleko. Przesyłka wchodzi w grę? Kiedy moglabyś wysłać? Jakiś kontakt do Ciebie? Sprzedajesz w blistrach?


a I wyslac moge jutro nawet jam chcesz zostaw tel to zaraz napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak jest w bistrach i w orginalnym opakowaniu jest10 tabletek w calym bistrze i jeden w drugim bistrze a 12 tez mam ale z ciejawosci przez braniem przeciekam zeby wyciagnac rdzen ale jakos skonczylo sie na przecieciu ale mam go moge dolaczyc nawet w celu zobaczenia co w srodku


61597580 gg . napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 61597580 gg . napisz


nie mam gg albo fb albo przez tel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie mam gg albo fb albo przez tel


Email: margo.lena@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Email: margo.lena@poczta.fm


a nr Tel bo email nie chce pisać mam wspólny z mezem z którym juz nie jestem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a nr Tel bo email nie chce pisać mam wspólny z mezem z którym juz nie jestem


oj jak dawno nie bylam na tym forum bylam tu jak biegl u mnie 9 tydz kupowalam z tad arthrotec teraz jestem w 28 tyg no cóż mi sie nie przydal juz dobrze widać za 3 mesiace rodzę coreczka wedzie a co wazne oby zdrowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oj jak dawno nie bylam na tym forum bylam tu jak biegl u mnie 9 tydz kupowalam z tad arthrotec teraz jestem w 28 tyg no cóż mi sie nie przydal juz dobrze widać za 3 mesiace rodzę coreczka wedzie a co wazne oby zdrowa


u mnie ten magiczny serum nie zadzialal choć myslalam ze tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to ja tym bardziej nie wiem, czy tobie się udało. Skoro nie wystarczają nasze odpowiedzi i widok zarodka, pozostaje wizyta u lekarza albo beta.


Zapytalam jak to u was bylo z obolałymi piersiami i uzyskalam odpowiedz takze dziekuje. Przeciez wiem ze nie powiecie mi czy sie udlo bo wrozkami nie jestescie  :Wink:  dzisiaj ide na bete a za 3 dni powtorka  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje rady. 1raz arth bralam rok temu w 9tc. Niestety ale musialam drugi raz w lipcu.. W 5tc. Wszystko przebieglo pomyslnie. Po kazdej probie szlam do gina prywatnie. 1raz zle sie czyscilam zaaplikowal mi antyb i jakas tabletkę dopochwowo. 2razem bylo ok. Ale cos jest nietak... Od okolo wrZeśnia ( 2 mies po 2 probie) mam miesiaczke co tydzien! Np dostaje ja trwa 3-4 dni. I od jej zakonczenia mija 7/8 dni i znowu... Bylam u 2lekarzy zeby porównać opinie. 1 powiedzial ze nic sie nie dzieje i da mi tabl antykoncepcyjne na regulacje ( ale nie chcialam bo ja chce poznac zrodlo problemu.) 2 podejrzewal tarczyce ale bylam u specjalisty i z tarczyca ok...
Moje pytanie. Czy ktoras z was miala takie zaburzenia po arthro?  Czy lepiej isc znow do lekarza opowiedziec co sie dzieje i powiedzieć o arthrt? Bo juz nie wiem. Jestem zmeczona tymi miesiaczkami. Zaczelam tyc. Jestem strasznie nerwowa( leczylam kiedys depresje) ale teraz to psychicznie czuje się wykonczona. Prosze o rade. C.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje rady. 1raz arth bralam rok temu w 9tc. Niestety ale musialam drugi raz w lipcu.. W 5tc. Wszystko przebieglo pomyslnie. Po kazdej probie szlam do gina prywatnie. 1raz zle sie czyscilam zaaplikowal mi antyb i jakas tabletkę dopochwowo. 2razem bylo ok. Ale cos jest nietak... Od okolo wrZeśnia ( 2 mies po 2 probie) mam miesiaczke co tydzien! Np dostaje ja trwa 3-4 dni. I od jej zakonczenia mija 7/8 dni i znowu... Bylam u 2lekarzy zeby porównać opinie. 1 powiedzial ze nic sie nie dzieje i da mi tabl antykoncepcyjne na regulacje ( ale nie chcialam bo ja chce poznac zrodlo problemu.) 2 podejrzewal tarczyce ale bylam u specjalisty i z tarczyca ok...
> Moje pytanie. Czy ktoras z was miala takie zaburzenia po arthro?  Czy lepiej isc znow do lekarza opowiedziec co sie dzieje i powiedzieć o arthrt? Bo juz nie wiem. Jestem zmeczona tymi miesiaczkami. Zaczelam tyc. Jestem strasznie nerwowa( leczylam kiedys depresje) ale teraz to psychicznie czuje się wykonczona. Prosze o rade. C.


Możesz lekarzowi powiedzieć, że poronilas naturalnie. Tak czy inaczej organizm się rozregulowal i jak chcesz wyrównać cykl, to tylko hormony pomogą, czyli tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> J.w w poludniowej części małopolski. Pilne


Okolice Oswiecimia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec zależy mi jak najszybciej i w rozsądnej cenie ?


12 szt to 140 zł w wysyłka za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci lub 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oswiecimia
 Pozdrawiam
Tel. 720 782 008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz lekarzowi powiedzieć, że poronilas naturalnie. Tak czy inaczej organizm się rozregulowal i jak chcesz wyrównać cykl, to tylko hormony pomogą, czyli tabletki.


Chcialam ich uniknac zeby nie przytyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie ten magiczny serum nie zadzialal choć myslalam ze tak


W ktorym tygodniu ? Ile prob?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8 dni po wzieciu art poszlam na wizyte zrobil mi usg naklamalsm ze bola mnie mocno jajniki bo juz nie krwawilan zrobil mi usg i stwierdzil ze wszystko jest ok , o ty ze bylm w  ciaży nawet nie wspomnial stwierdzil ze jajniki bola mnie zapewne od kregoslupa. Zastsnawiam się czy dobrze mnie zbadał? Po 8 dniach mogło się wszystko oczyścić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czego się nałykałaś?


Ciągle łykam miłość !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ktorym tygodniu ? Ile prob?


w 9 tyg robilam ale sie nie udalo za 3 mies rodzę ogólnie choć juz oswoilam sie z tym to zaluje ze mi sie nie udalo moze jakoś sobie poradze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 9 tyg robilam ale sie nie udalo za 3 mies rodzę ogólnie choć juz oswoilam sie z tym to zaluje ze mi sie nie udalo moze jakoś sobie poradze


To chyba nie chcialas usunąć, bo zdeterminowana kobieta na głowie stanie, a dopnie swego. Nie tylko Arthrotec jest, można zrobić zabieg w klinice, zamówić zestaw od women.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 9 tyg robilam ale sie nie udalo za 3 mies rodzę ogólnie choć juz oswoilam sie z tym to zaluje ze mi sie nie udalo moze jakoś sobie poradze


   A ja myślę,że skoro wyszło jak wyszło, to na pewno sobie poradzisz.  Nie będziesz miała wyjścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To chyba nie chcialas usunąć, bo zdeterminowana kobieta na głowie stanie, a dopnie swego. Nie tylko Arthrotec jest, można zrobić zabieg w klinice, zamówić zestaw od women.


Dokladnie jeśli się chce to się da !Niewiem moim zdaniem to trochę nie odpowiedzialne a co jeśli nie daj Boże dziecko będzie chore ja nie umiałabym żyć z taką świadomością ze na własne życzenie tak mam ale to moje zdanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokladnie jeśli się chce to się da !Niewiem moim zdaniem to trochę nie odpowiedzialne a co jeśli nie daj Boże dziecko będzie chore ja nie umiałabym żyć z taką świadomością ze na własne życzenie tak mam ale to moje zdanie


   Zgadzam się z Tobą w zupełności. Arthrotec w takich dawkach w jakich się bierze w celu poronienia robi takie spustoszenie w organizmie, że głowa mała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się z Tobą w zupełności. Arthrotec w takich dawkach w jakich się bierze w celu poronienia robi takie spustoszenie w organizmie, że głowa mała.


Oj ty znowu z tym spustoszeniem. Może zaszkodzić plodowi, ale ze spustoszeniem to przesada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj ty znowu z tym spustoszeniem. Może zaszkodzić plodowi, ale ze spustoszeniem to przesada.


   No wiesz, nie chodziło mi, że może zabić albo doprowadzić do kalectwa, ale chyba musisz przyznać, że to nie witaminka C.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 1.5 h po 2 dawce. Goraczka. Sluz z krwia. Tylko tyle. Ktos tak mial?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam ernesta.22@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skoro wyszło jak wyszło, to na pewno sobie poradzisz.


Śmieszy mnie coś takiego "wyszło jak wyszło" To ja jestem panem swojego życia i ja decyduję, czy jestem w ciąży, czy nie. Nie ma powodu powoływać na świat niechcianych dzieci, bo potem cierpi zarówno matka jak i dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 1.5 h po 2 dawce. Goraczka. Sluz z krwia. Tylko tyle. Ktos tak mial?


Moze się jeszcze rozkręcić. Gorączka to skutek uboczny misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny!
Aktualnie 11 tydzień, jestem pod kontrolą lekarza, ostatnia wizyta była dziś. Nieszczęśliwie muszę usunąć. 
Mam wątpliwości odnośnie szpitala do którego napewno pójdę. Czy jest możliwość wykrycia art w badaniu histopatoogicznym? Wiem, że w badaniu toksykologicznym tak, stad kolejne pytanie: jak długo art utrzymuję się w organiźmie (jak dlugo jest wykrywalny)?
Czy lekarz nie zastanowi się dlaczego NAGLE poroniłam, gdy na wizycie wszystko bylo dobrze?
Co powiedzieć w szpitalu?
Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi i nieosądzanie :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny!
> Aktualnie 11 tydzień, jestem pod kontrolą lekarza, ostatnia wizyta była dziś. Nieszczęśliwie muszę usunąć. 
> Mam wątpliwości odnośnie szpitala do którego napewno pójdę. Czy jest możliwość wykrycia art w badaniu histopatoogicznym? Wiem, że w badaniu toksykologicznym tak, stad kolejne pytanie: jak długo art utrzymuję się w organiźmie (jak dlugo jest wykrywalny)?
> Czy lekarz nie zastanowi się dlaczego NAGLE poroniłam, gdy na wizycie wszystko bylo dobrze?
> Co powiedzieć w szpitalu?
> Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi i nieosądzanie :*


Lekarz ma w nosie, dlaczego Ty poronilas. Poronienia na oddziałach ginekologicznych to chleb powszedni.Pomyśl logicznie, po co mu by była taka wiedza, że uzylas tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec. Najlepiej cale oryginalne pudełko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec. Najlepiej cale oryginalne pudełko


   Ja odsprzedam. Zostaw maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekarz ma w nosie, dlaczego Ty poronilas. Poronienia na oddziałach ginekologicznych to chleb powszedni.Pomyśl logicznie, po co mu by była taka wiedza, że uzylas tabletek?


Bardziej chodziło mi o lekarza prowadzącego ciążę, ponieważ mozliwe, że trafię na niego w szpitalu. Masz duzo racji, miałam malo kontaktu ze szpitalami stad moje wątpliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze się jeszcze rozkręcić. Gorączka to skutek uboczny misoprostolu


Juz po. Na 90% widzialam zarodek. Krwawienie dosyc obfite. Goraczka po lekach spadla.. Zobacze co bd dalej..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz po. Na 90% widzialam zarodek. Krwawienie dosyc obfite. Goraczka po lekach spadla.. Zobacze co bd dalej..


Gratulacje. Obserwuj krwawienie, nie powinno przekraczać dwóch podpasek maxi na godzinę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny!
> Aktualnie 11 tydzień, jestem pod kontrolą lekarza, ostatnia wizyta była dziś. Nieszczęśliwie muszę usunąć. 
> Mam wątpliwości odnośnie szpitala do którego napewno pójdę. Czy jest możliwość wykrycia art w badaniu histopatoogicznym? Wiem, że w badaniu toksykologicznym tak, stad kolejne pytanie: jak długo art utrzymuję się w organiźmie (jak dlugo jest wykrywalny)?
> Czy lekarz nie zastanowi się dlaczego NAGLE poroniłam, gdy na wizycie wszystko bylo dobrze?
> Co powiedzieć w szpitalu?
> Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi i nieosądzanie :*


Dlaczego MUSISZ usunąć? Może chcesz pogadać ze mną 58 6915915? Albo na czacie w netporadnia.pl??? Ja poroniłam w 11 tygodniu samoistnie i wylądowałam w szpitalu z wielkim krwotokiem i utratą przytomności... To nie taki znowu drobiazg. Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło.
OLga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego MUSISZ usunąć? Może chcesz pogadać ze mną 58 6915915? Albo na czacie w netporadnia.pl??? Ja poroniłam w 11 tygodniu samoistnie i wylądowałam w szpitalu z wielkim krwotokiem i utratą przytomności... To nie taki znowu drobiazg. Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło.
> OLga


Po co ja straszysz ?nawet przy wyrywaniu zęba mogą pojawić się komplikacje. Ja robiłam aborcję w późniejszym tygodniu i nie było żadnych komplikacji. Sama się oczyscilam a na kontroli byłam po kilku miesiącach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chcę straszyć. Chcę pogadać :-) Nie ma co też upiększać sytuacji. 6 centymetrowe dziecko to nie ząb.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chcę straszyć. Chcę pogadać :-) Nie ma co też upiększać sytuacji. 6 centymetrowe dziecko to nie ząb.


To płód, a nie zarodek. Dzieci to są w przedszkolu. A Ty nie chcesz pogadać, tylko chcesz dziewczynie zrobić pro-lifowe pranie mózgu. A ona już podjęła decyzję, nie przyszła tu z pytaniem , "czy powinnam usunąć?" . Potrzebowała technicznych informacji na temat aborcji. A zakładam, że Ty takowej w swoim życiorysie nie miałaś. Więc bądź łaskawa zamilknąć i nie wypowiadaj się na tematy o których nie masz zielonego pojęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To płód, a nie zarodek. Dzieci to są w przedszkolu. A Ty nie chcesz pogadać, tylko chcesz dziewczynie zrobić pro-lifowe pranie mózgu. A ona już podjęła decyzję, nie przyszła tu z pytaniem , "czy powinnam usunąć?" . Potrzebowała technicznych informacji na temat aborcji. A zakładam, że Ty takowej w swoim życiorysie nie miałaś. Więc bądź łaskawa zamilknąć i nie wypowiadaj się na tematy o których nie masz zielonego pojęcia.


W pierwszym zdaniu miało być "to płód, a nie dziecko"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z Tobą też bym chętnie pogadała :-) ale już niestety na mnie czas. I się tak nie denerwuj. Ciebie również pozdrawiam :-).
Olga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja odsprzedam. Zostaw maila.


ghr-dew@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, decyzja już podjęta, jednak bardzo dziękuję za propozycję rozmowy  :Smile:  
Mimo wszystko nadal szukam informacji, o które pytałam kilka postów wyżej 
Zorientowane pomożecie?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co ja straszysz ?nawet przy wyrywaniu zęba mogą pojawić się komplikacje. Ja robiłam aborcję w późniejszym tygodniu i nie było żadnych komplikacji. Sama się oczyscilam a na kontroli byłam po kilku miesiącach.


Dziękuję, dodaje mi to trochę nadziei, że wszystko przebiegnie porawnie  :Smile:  Dlugo krwawiłaś? Ciężko było wydalić z siebie płód w takim tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie, decyzja już podjęta, jednak bardzo dziękuję za propozycję rozmowy  
> Mimo wszystko nadal szukam informacji, o które pytałam kilka postów wyżej 
> Zorientowane pomożecie?


A jakich informacji ? Napisałam Ci, że nikt nie szuka tabletek w żadnych wyskrobinach z macicy, krwi ani moczu, ponieważ nawet gdyby coś znaleźli, to ta informacją mogli by sobie podetrzeć tyłek  :Smile:  kobiety w Polsce nie są karane za wykonanie aborcji na sobie, więc automatycznie nikt ich nie śledzi i nie podejrzewa w tym kierunku, bo nie ma powodu.Czytałam setki historii kobiet po aborcji, mnóstwo z nich idzie do szpitala po aborcji i jeszcze żadna nie siedzi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję, dodaje mi to trochę nadziei, że wszystko przebiegnie porawnie  Dlugo krwawiłaś? Ciężko było wydalić z siebie płód w takim tygodniu?


Krwawilam około trzech tygodni, na przemian z plamieniem. Aborcję robiłam zestawem, szybko poszło, po dwóch godzinach od pierwszej dawki odeszły wody, potem wyleciał płód z łożyskiem, ból był też do wytrzymania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakich informacji ? Napisałam Ci, że nikt nie szuka tabletek w żadnych wyskrobinach z macicy, krwi ani moczu, ponieważ nawet gdyby coś znaleźli, to ta informacją mogli by sobie podetrzeć tyłek  kobiety w Polsce nie są karane za wykonanie aborcji na sobie, więc automatycznie nikt ich nie śledzi i nie podejrzewa w tym kierunku, bo nie ma powodu.Czytałam setki historii kobiet po aborcji, mnóstwo z nich idzie do szpitala po aborcji i jeszcze żadna nie siedzi


Dziekuje bardzo  :Smile:  A co z lekarzem? Czy nagle krwawienie z poronieniem nie będzie podejrzane? Chce zrobić to jak najszybciej, a lekarz widział na usg zdrowy płód

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje bardzo  A co z lekarzem? Czy nagle krwawienie z poronieniem nie będzie podejrzane? Chce zrobić to jak najszybciej, a lekarz widział na usg zdrowy płód


Możesz mu sprzedać jakąś historyjkę o wielkim stresie ktory Cię spotkal, ktoś umarł, albo mąż stracił pracę. I tak nagle Cię wzięły bóle, coś chlupnelo i koniec  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozkreciko sie az nad.. Silne krwawienie. Jestem w szpitalu. Ale ... Ciazy brak..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KWitam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Czy jest tu ktoś z trójmiasta lub okolic kto ma do odsprzedania arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, po "zabiegu" zostało mi 8 tabletek. Odsprzedam potrzebującej Pani. Kontakt pod emailem
roztrzepanakasia@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie - 20 tabletek arthrotecu. Oryginalne pudełko, ulotka. Mam paragon z apteki.
Kontakt: anna608@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec oryginalny z apteki. Posiadam kilka opakowań, zdjęcie wraz z zawartością czy twoim numerem wyśle na maila. 12szt. 100zł, 20szt.całe opakowanie 150zl. anna.bisek@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie kupujcie żadnych tabletek z tego e-mail jest to mafia ruska przejęła cały portal oglaszamy 24 pl 
Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com uwaga oszuści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec  450  zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mafia ruska?Ahahaha.Skąd taki wniosek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jutro mam miec lyzeczkowanie po arthrotecu. Boje sie ze badanie histoatologiczne wykryje przyczyne poronienia. Miala ktoras z was to badanie po art? Bardzo sie boje ze dowiedza sie co zrobilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jutro mam miec lyzeczkowanie po arthrotecu. Boje sie ze badanie histoatologiczne wykryje przyczyne poronienia. Miala ktoras z was to badanie po art? Bardzo sie boje ze dowiedza sie co zrobilam


Dosłownie jedną stronę temu było takie samo pytanie wczoraj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny potrzebuje pomocy jestem 10dni po. Miesiączkę mam cały czas +skrzepy. Wizyte mam dopiero na za tydzień  :Frown: . Od czasu do czasu boli mnie podbrzusze. Powiedzcie czy to normalne czy lepiej podjechać na szpital?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie nieuzyty arthrotec. Oryginalny z ulotka.tanio. Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny potrzebuje pomocy jestem 10dni po. Miesiączkę mam cały czas +skrzepy. Wizyte mam dopiero na za tydzień . Od czasu do czasu boli mnie podbrzusze. Powiedzcie czy to normalne czy lepiej podjechać na szpital?


Dziesięć dni po, to się oczyszczasz, a nie masz miesiączkę. Miesiączkę dostaniesz za miesiąc. Oczyszczanie może trwać do trzech tygodni, ból brzucha też jest normalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby ktoś potrzebował 4 tabletki
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł). 
Bez sprawdzenia, sprzedam za 40 zł, pokrywam przesyłkę za odebraniem 
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie odebraniem, tylko pobraniem oczywiście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapię jedno opakowanie - 20szt. Został mi po moich próbach. 
kalina.szuma@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec forte 12tab kupione w aptece kami207@po.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, jestem zalamana  :Frown:  tydzien temu wzielam te tabletki, dostalam biegunki, silnych skurczy, plamienie, krwawienie utrzymujace sie do teraz na przemian, objawy ciazowe zaniknely.
Jednak zrobilam dzisiaj badanie beta hcg i wynioslo 19000 .co jest do cholery ?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, jestem zalamana  tydzien temu wzielam te tabletki, dostalam biegunki, silnych skurczy, plamienie, krwawienie utrzymujace sie do teraz na przemian, objawy ciazowe zaniknely.
> Jednak zrobilam dzisiaj badanie beta hcg i wynioslo 19000 .co jest do cholery ?


Jeden wynik nic Ci nie powie. Musisz zrobić drugi, żeby się przekonać czy spada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale czy taki wysoki wynik jest w ogóle możliwy ? Zrobię drugi za parę dni tylko niepokoi mnie ten wysoki poziom, mimo krwawienia i plamienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale czy taki wysoki wynik jest w ogóle możliwy ? Zrobię drugi za parę dni tylko niepokoi mnie ten wysoki poziom, mimo krwawienia i plamienia.


A jak robiłaś aborcję, to który to był tydzień licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 tydzień to był. Miałam mocną biegunkę , skurcze takie bolesne jak prawie przy porodzie, czułam jakby coś ze mnie wylecialo, od tego momentu krwawie i plamie na przemian.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 tydzień to był. Miałam mocną biegunkę , skurcze takie bolesne jak prawie przy porodzie, czułam jakby coś ze mnie wylecialo, od tego momentu krwawie i plamie na przemian.


Kiedy miałaś ten ostatni okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

30.11 mialam ostatni okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 30.11 mialam ostatni okres


Wychodzi na to że jednak się nie udało. W 5tc powinna być beta poniżej 8000, a Twoja wskazuje już na 6-7 tydzień.

3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml 
4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml 
5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 – 24 LP --- 4,060 – 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 – 40 LP --- 3,640 – 117,000 mIU/ml 
kobiety nie w ciąży: <5.0 mIU/ml 
kobiety po menopauzie: <9.5 mIU/ml 

PS. LP - ostatnia miesiączka (z ang last period)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To co powtarzać czy czekac do wtorku bo mam wizyte u gin? Tylko dlaczego bezprzerwy plamie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co powtarzać czy czekac do wtorku bo mam wizyte u gin? Tylko dlaczego bezprzerwy plamie?


Ja bym powtorzyla...do wtorku roznie moze byc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko zastanawia mnie ciagle krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co powtarzać czy czekac do wtorku bo mam wizyte u gin? Tylko dlaczego bezprzerwy plamie?


Plamisz, bo coś tam naruszylas tabletkami. Jeśli masz Arthrotek w ręce, to ja bym powtarzała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam całe opakowanie - 20 szt. kalina.szuma@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 160 zl.,arthrotec zwykly 150 zl wysylam za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci moj tel.603551621.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja jestem 13 dni po art. Z moich obliczen od ostatniej miesiaczki byl to 6/7 tydz. 4 dnintemu bylam robic bete wynik wyszedl 272,60. Co to oznacza? Jansie na tym kompletnie nie znam. W poniedzialek ide powtorzyc bete ale tak chcialam podpytac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja jestem 13 dni po art. Z moich obliczen od ostatniej miesiaczki byl to 6/7 tydz. 4 dnintemu bylam robic bete wynik wyszedl 272,60. Co to oznacza? Jansie na tym kompletnie nie znam. W poniedzialek ide powtorzyc bete ale tak chcialam podpytac.


Tak jak wyżej, jedna beta niewiele powie, jest to wynik na poziomie 4-5 tc. Dopiero druga pokaże spadek albo wzrost.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja jestem 13 dni po art. Z moich obliczen od ostatniej miesiaczki byl to 6/7 tydz. 4 dnintemu bylam robic bete wynik wyszedl 272,60. Co to oznacza? Jansie na tym kompletnie nie znam. W poniedzialek ide powtorzyc bete ale tak chcialam podpytac.


A krwawisz jeszcze? Jeśli krwawiłaś w dniu badania to ten wynik jest możliwy, bo jest dość niski, w rozwijającej się ciąży raczej byłby wyższy. Jeszcze nie całkiem się oczyściłaś. Według mnie na 90% udało się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio odsprzedam arthrotec .
Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A krwawisz jeszcze? Jeśli krwawiłaś w dniu badania to ten wynik jest możliwy, bo jest dość niski, w rozwijającej się ciąży raczej byłby wyższy. Jeszcze nie całkiem się oczyściłaś. Według mnie na 90% udało się


Juz nie krwawie. Krawawienia mialam tydzien pozniej delikatne plamienia i koniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi 16 grudnia bralam art. I kiedy mam sie spodziewac okresu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedzcie mi 16 grudnia bralam art. I kiedy mam sie spodziewac okresu?


U kazdej kobiety jest inaczej. Ja 8 miesiecy temu jak bralam art. Okres dostałam po 4 miesiacach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U kazdej kobiety jest inaczej. Ja 8 miesiecy temu jak bralam art. Okres dostałam po 4 miesiacach


Cztery miesiące to raczej zbyt długo, ja bym poszła skontrolować się do lekarza. Przeważnie po aborcji okres przychodzi po 4-6 tygodniach, myślę, że 8tyg to max na czekanie na okres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tab oryginalne z apteki kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany M

Dziewczyny poratujcie bo juz glupia jestem. Co jest lepsze? Macie sprawdzone kontakty skad brac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie kupujcie żadnych tabletek z tego e-mail jest to mafia ruska przejęła cały portal oglaszamy 24 pl 
Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com uwaga oszuśc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny poratujcie bo juz glupia jestem. Co jest lepsze? Macie sprawdzone kontakty skad brac?


Jedno i drugie zawiera tą samą substancję  czynną, czyli misoprostol w ilości 200mcg. Różnią się tym, że Arthrotek ma rdzeń z diclofenacu, ale jego i tak się wyrzuca. Skuteczność aborcji samym misoprostolem -okolo 60-70%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podpowiedzcie mi jeszcze bo znalazlam ogloszenie na ogloszenia24 czy jakos tak ktore wydaje mi sie ok bo Pan napisal swoje imie z data markerem obok tabletek. Cena 400zl ze sprawdzeniem przy pobraniu. Jak myslicie oszust?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz nie krwawie. Krawawienia mialam tydzien pozniej delikatne plamienia i koniec


Ja bym spokojnie poszła na badanie w poniedziałek. Powinno być ok :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedzcie mi 16 grudnia bralam art. I kiedy mam sie spodziewac okresu?


Zwykle czeka się 4-6 tygodni, najwyżej 8. Zależy to od tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podpowiedzcie mi jeszcze bo znalazlam ogloszenie na ogloszenia24 czy jakos tak ktore wydaje mi sie ok bo Pan napisal swoje imie z data markerem obok tabletek. Cena 400zl ze sprawdzeniem przy pobraniu. Jak myslicie oszust?


Na oglaszamy 24 sa sami oszusci. 781278014- nr do babeczki od ktorej ja pare dni temu wzielam. I moga ja polecic i ma taniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na oglaszamy 24 sa sami oszusci. 781278014- nr do babeczki od ktorej ja pare dni temu wzielam. I moga ja polecic i ma taniej


Mozna cos wiecej na ten temat? Wysyla za pobraniem I moge link do ogloszenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozna cos wiecej na ten temat? Wysyla za pobraniem I moge link do ogloszenia?


Ona z tego co wiem nie robi sobie zadnej reklamy ogloszeniami. Ja numer dostalam od kuzynki ktora tez u niej kupowala i poleca. Babeczka od roku ma ten sam nr. Zadzwon i sama pogadaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozna cos wiecej na ten temat? Wysyla za pobraniem I moge link do ogloszenia?



Rowniez polecam tą Panią. Brałam art. W sylwestra. Kontakt mialam z nia caly czas wszystko na spokojnie mi wytlumaczyla. Mozna z nią pogadac o wszystkim. Dwa razy zostalam zrobiona w bambuko ta pani to jedyna z najbardziej uczciwych osob na jakie trafiłam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym spokojnie poszła na badanie w poniedziałek. Powinno być ok


Wlasnie wbponiedzialek ide na powtorke zobaczymy tez mam nadzieje se juz mam spokoj  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podpowiedzcie mi jeszcze bo znalazlam ogloszenie na ogloszenia24 czy jakos tak ktore wydaje mi sie ok bo Pan napisal swoje imie z data markerem obok tabletek. Cena 400zl ze sprawdzeniem przy pobraniu. Jak myslicie oszust?


 ale jakie tabletki? Bo jak Arthrotek to strasznie drogo, a jak RU, to oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale jakie tabletki? Bo jak Arthrotek to strasznie drogo, a jak RU, to oszust


Ru razem z arthrotek
Chcialabym miec pewnosc na 90% a sam arthrotrk to tylko 70%
Ehh.. Nie wiem juz co robic  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ru razem z arthrotek
> Chcialabym miec pewnosc na 90% a sam arthrotrk to tylko 70%
> Ehh.. Nie wiem juz co robic


Nie ma zadnego ru .to juz wiadomo ze oszusci. 
Polecaja ci jakas pania to sprobuj u kogos poleconego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ru razem z arthrotek
> Chcialabym miec pewnosc na 90% a sam arthrotrk to tylko 70%
> Ehh.. Nie wiem juz co robic


Ja od p. B. Kupilam i moge polecic. Sprobuj moze jeszcze ma . beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ru razem z arthrotek
> Chcialabym miec pewnosc na 90% a sam arthrotrk to tylko 70%
> Ehh.. Nie wiem juz co robic


To jak 90% to tylko zestaw z RU (Mifepristone) od womenek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy komus z Was arthrotek nie pomogl? W ktorym bylyscie tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rowniez polecam tą Panią. Brałam art. W sylwestra. Kontakt mialam z nia caly czas wszystko na spokojnie mi wytlumaczyla. Mozna z nią pogadac o wszystkim. Dwa razy zostalam zrobiona w bambuko ta pani to jedyna z najbardziej uczciwych osob na jakie trafiłam


Również polecam panią wysyła ze sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ru razem z arthrotek
> Chcialabym miec pewnosc na 90% a sam arthrotrk to tylko 70%
> Ehh.. Nie wiem juz co robic


Nie kupuj z ogłaszamy sami oszuści ja polecam panią z nr który został podany

----------


## massdeni

Czesc dziewczyny. Bylam na usg drugiego stycznia i usg wykazało ciaze. Postanowilam kupic ru486 + arthrotec. Nie bylo milo to zażywać ale przebolalam. Po ru486 nic nie mialam, natomiast po drugiej dawce arthrotec zaczelo sie krawienie, wymiony, bule brzucha itd. Wylatywaly ze mnie skrzepy, tkanki, jakas nitka jakby. Byla tez galaretka. Nie bylo zbyt obfitego krwawienia, ustalo po 3godzinach ale dalej normalnie krwawilam i dalej krwawie(7 dzien) + bule brzucha czasami. Dzis poszlam na usg i na papierze mam

 "W macicy widoczny pecherzyk z plynem 16mm z przysciennym zgrubieniem 6 mm - ciąża?" 

Po roznych naciskaniach przez lekarza, pol godziny po badaniu wydalila sie bardzo duza ilosc galaretki i sporo krwi. 

Jak myslicie, te skrzepy, galaretka ktore ze mnie wychodza obecnie zmierzaja do wydalenia/rozbicia tego pecherzyka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny. Bylam na usg drugiego stycznia i usg wykazało ciaze. Postanowilam kupic ru486 + arthrotec. Nie bylo milo to zażywać ale przebolalam. Po ru486 nic nie mialam, natomiast po drugiej dawce arthrotec zaczelo sie krawienie, wymiony, bule brzucha itd. Wylatywaly ze mnie skrzepy, tkanki, jakas nitka jakby. Byla tez galaretka. Nie bylo zbyt obfitego krwawienia, ustalo po 3godzinach ale dalej normalnie krwawilam i dalej krwawie(7 dzien) + bule brzucha czasami. Dzis poszlam na usg i na papierze mam
> 
>  "W macicy widoczny pecherzyk z plynem 16mm z przysciennym zgrubieniem 6 mm - ciąża?" 
> 
> Po roznych naciskaniach przez lekarza, pol godziny po badaniu wydalila sie bardzo duza ilosc galaretki i sporo krwi. 
> 
> Jak myslicie, te skrzepy, galaretka ktore ze mnie wychodza obecnie zmierzaja do wydalenia/rozbicia tego pecherzyka?


Skoro na badaniu był widoczny pęcherzyk, to ciąża dalej jest. RU na pewno nie było oryginalne, bo nie można go kupić z ogłoszenia, tylko od women. Lepszym badaniem była by tu beta, pokazała by czy ciąża się rozwija czy obumarła. Na USG lekarz w tak wczesnej ciąży tego nie stwierdzi bo nie ma tętna. Trudno powiedzieć, czy jeszcze poronisz z powodu tego krwawienia, czy ciąża się utrzyma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro na badaniu był widoczny pęcherzyk, to ciąża dalej jest. RU na pewno nie było oryginalne, bo nie można go kupić z ogłoszenia, tylko od women. Lepszym badaniem była by tu beta, pokazała by czy ciąża się rozwija czy obumarła. Na USG lekarz w tak wczesnej ciąży tego nie stwierdzi bo nie ma tętna. Trudno powiedzieć, czy jeszcze poronisz z powodu tego krwawienia, czy ciąża się utrzyma.


Hmm no wlasnie moze i to RU bylo nieoryginalne :/ Hmm przed chwila wyleciala kolejna porcja galaretki ze mnie - jak myslisz, moze to doprowadzic do konca czy jednak isc na badanie o ktorym mowisz i zobaczyc co dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmm no wlasnie moze i to RU bylo nieoryginalne :/ Hmm przed chwila wyleciala kolejna porcja galaretki ze mnie - jak myslisz, moze to doprowadzic do konca czy jednak isc na badanie o ktorym mowisz i zobaczyc co dalej?


Nie ja wcześniej odpisywałam, ale pędź robić beta hcg z krwi, będziesz miała pewność. W odstępie kilku dni dwa badania - jak spadnie to po ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ja wcześniej odpisywałam, ale pędź robić beta hcg z krwi, będziesz miała pewność. W odstępie kilku dni dwa badania - jak spadnie to po ciąży


Hmm w sobote robia takie badania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmm w sobote robia takie badania?


To zależy od laboratorium, w dużych miastach jak dobrze poszukasz to znajdziesz miejsca w których robią. W szpitalach robią każdego dnia. To badanie możesz zrobić o każdej porze dnia, nie musisz rano ani na czczo. Tylko sprawdź do jakich godzin pobierają krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To zależy od laboratorium, w dużych miastach jak dobrze poszukasz to znajdziesz miejsca w których robią. W szpitalach robią każdego dnia. To badanie możesz zrobić o każdej porze dnia, nie musisz rano ani na czczo. Tylko sprawdź do jakich godzin pobierają krew


W porzadku, postaram sie jutro udac, dziekuje za pomoc. 

Odnosnie usg - wczesniej babka mowila, ze jest ciaza gwarantowana, poszlam kolejnym razem do innej i tamta mowi, ze to wyglada na bardzo początkową ciaze i to nie wiadomo. Moze byc tak, ze trzeba bedzie przepisac tabletki hormonalne. 

Czyli wychodzi na to, ze sie macica cos zmniejszyla skoro druga mowi, ze to wyglada na bardzo poczatkowa ciaze. A skoro skrzepy i galaretka dalej leci to oznacza chyba ze dalej trwa poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W porzadku, postaram sie jutro udac, dziekuje za pomoc. 
> 
> Odnosnie usg - wczesniej babka mowila, ze jest ciaza gwarantowana, poszlam kolejnym razem do innej i tamta mowi, ze to wyglada na bardzo początkową ciaze i to nie wiadomo. Moze byc tak, ze trzeba bedzie przepisac tabletki hormonalne. 
> 
> Czyli wychodzi na to, ze sie macica cos zmniejszyla skoro druga mowi, ze to wyglada na bardzo poczatkowa ciaze. A skoro skrzepy i galaretka dalej leci to oznacza chyba ze dalej trwa poronienie?


A wiesz który mógł to być tydzień kiedy wzięłaś art? Może być tak, że lekarki inaczej oceniają jednakową ciążę, może być tak że mają inny sprzęt. Skrzepy o których piszesz są "dobrym" znakiem. Może być też tak że pęcherzyk nie zdążył się "odkleić", ale wszystko wskazuje że on został albo zostanie wydalony w najbliższym czasie. Na badanie bety i tak najlepiej się skusić, tak dla świętego spokoju i pewności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A wiesz który mógł to być tydzień kiedy wzięłaś art? Może być tak, że lekarki inaczej oceniają jednakową ciążę, może być tak że mają inny sprzęt. Skrzepy o których piszesz są "dobrym" znakiem. Może być też tak że pęcherzyk nie zdążył się "odkleić", ale wszystko wskazuje że on został albo zostanie wydalony w najbliższym czasie. Na badanie bety i tak najlepiej się skusić, tak dla świętego spokoju i pewności


Dzien w ktorym wzielam art - 63 (rowno 9 tydzien). Tak Ci powiem, nie znam sie na tym zbytnio ale wnioskujac po 1 zdjeciu i 2 to sie sporo zmniejszylo dlatego w sumie wierze tej drugiej lekarce ktora powiedziala co powiedziala. No wlasnie nie mam sily  w ogole, jestem wyczerpana, slaba. Sa dobry znakiem, przynajmniej w to wierze, nie mowiac juz o tej galaretce ktora dzis miala rozmiar palca wskazujacego i pozniej mniejszych palcow + jakas przezroczysta maz wczesniej. Oby sie wydalil bo juz nie wyrabiam :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS oczywiście wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl albo 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię ORYGINALNE LEKI - jak w tytule - 

- Mifepristone 200 mg. "Mifegest". Każda tabletka zablistrowana oryginalnie, nienaruszona! Na lustrze widoczna nazwa leku, nazwa zawartej w nim substancji czynnej, numer serii, data produkcji oraz data ważności a także info dot. producenta. 
Posiadam także pudełeczka i ulotki (w pudeleczku są fabrycznie 3 tabletki).

- Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec". Tak jak Mifepristone jest to lek w oryginalnym opakowaniu, blistry po 10 tabletek, opisane - nazwa, logo producenta, daty produkcji i ważności, numery serii leku, itd.. W pudełku (z ulotką) znajduje się 5 blistrow. 

 Aby uprzedzić wszelkie złośliwości - mogę przesłać zdjęcia w DOWOLNEJ FORMIE - z dzisiejszą datą, Twoim imieniem, z kapciem,  5-cio złotówką, różowym misiem (nie wiem czy takowego posiadam ☺) lub na dowolnym tle, itd... Tak więc zanim zaczniecie mnie obrażać zweryfikujcie swoje oskarżenia bo to nie prawda, że oryginalne Mifepristone  (RU486) mają tylko womenki. 

 Preferuję odbiór osobisty! 

Kontakt przez aplikację WhatsUp: +48 573 494 634 
Lub e-mail:  mifemiso@keemail.me

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje jednej Pani z tego forum za sprzedanie arthrotec mam 3 dzieci trojaczki i w 11 tyg zazylam art tez 3 dzieki jestem po wszystkim po szpitalu juz 9 tyg dzieki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje jednej Pani z tego forum za sprzedanie arthrotec mam 3 dzieci trojaczki i w 11 tyg zazylam art tez 3 dzieki jestem po wszystkim po szpitalu juz 9 tyg dzieki


kolejne mialas trojaki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kolejne mialas trojaki?


tak niestety a pierwsze maja 15 mies

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak niestety a pierwsze maja 15 mies


niezly ogier ten twój uuu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niezly ogier ten twój uuu


chyba zabawnie podchodzisz do tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyba zabawnie podchodzisz do tego


chyba mnie nie rozumiecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyba zabawnie podchodzisz do tego


Co w tym zabawnego? gdzie tu szacunek do siebie, własnego ciała, swoich dzieci i swoich partnerów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co w tym zabawnego? gdzie tu szacunek do siebie, własnego ciała, swoich dzieci i swoich partnerów.


partnera mam jednego meza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> partnera mam jednego meza


Mówiłam ogólnie, gdy czytam to forum nie widzę tutaj w ogóle odniesienia do mężów, tak jakby oni byli całkiem poza tym, jakby ich to nie dotyczyło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mówiłam ogólnie, gdy czytam to forum nie widzę tutaj w ogóle odniesienia do mężów, tak jakby oni byli całkiem poza tym, jakby ich to nie dotyczyło


ja mam męża i trojaczki a usuelam bez jego wiedzy myśli ze poronilam lezalam w szpitalu 6 dni a nie powiedzialam mu bo dosc pracuje w 2 pracach ledwo starcza oszczedzilam go bo wiem ze nas kocha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce nikogo oceniać ale jak nie umiesz się zabezpieczać przed niechcianą ciążą to się nie bzykajcie. Szkoda ze wasi rodzice tak nie zrobili. żenada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce nikogo oceniać ale jak nie umiesz się zabezpieczać przed niechcianą ciążą to się nie bzykajcie. Szkoda ze wasi rodzice tak nie zrobili. żenada


czemu ja tak oceniasz kazda z forum po to tu jest bo wpadla i usuwa nie bzykajcie ale slowo to jest zenada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię pełne opakowanie - 20 szt. - kalina.szuma@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam męża i trojaczki a usuelam bez jego wiedzy myśli ze poronilam lezalam w szpitalu 6 dni a nie powiedzialam mu bo dosc pracuje w 2 pracach ledwo starcza oszczedzilam go bo wiem ze nas kocha


Życzę Ci wszystkiego dobrego, ale nie wiem czy jest to dobry sposób na ochronę ukochanej osoby, nie mnie to oceniać. Z drugiej strony wiem że to jest trudne przy trójce maleńkich dzieci, zacznij obserwować swój cykl i wtedy nie będziesz musiała przechodzić takich chwil i podejmować takich decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce nikogo oceniać ale jak nie umiesz się zabezpieczać przed niechcianą ciążą to się nie bzykajcie. Szkoda ze wasi rodzice tak nie zrobili. żenada


wiesz co to jest milość doszlas kiedyś czulas sie cudownie dochodząc razem kochając sie czulas przyjemność oddanie i naprawdę cos fantastycznego wiec nie pisz bzykanie dorośnij poczuj poczekam i pomyśl za parę lat gdy to poczujesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Życzę Ci wszystkiego dobrego, ale nie wiem czy jest to dobry sposób na ochronę ukochanej osoby, nie mnie to oceniać. Z drugiej strony wiem że to jest trudne przy trójce maleńkich dzieci, zacznij obserwować swój cykl i wtedy nie będziesz musiała przechodzić takich chwil i podejmować takich decyzji.


kocham swojego męża bardzo jest cudowny ale teraz nie moglam mu dać kolejnego zmartwienia dziekuje za dobre slowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kocham swojego męża bardzo jest cudowny ale teraz nie moglam mu dać kolejnego zmartwienia dziekuje za dobre slowa


Trzymaj się i jak będziesz miała potrzebę z kimś pogadać zawsze możesz zadzwonić do netporadni.pl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymaj się i jak będziesz miała potrzebę z kimś pogadać zawsze możesz zadzwonić do netporadni.pl


dziekuje chce mężowi dać synka o którym marzy ale musze mu pomoc i jak trojaczki pojda do przedszkola i wykonczymy choć pokoj i kuchnie w domu bo teraz mieszkamy u rodzicow ale każą nam sie wyprowadzić bo dzieci niszczą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje chce mężowi dać synka o którym marzy ale musze mu pomoc i jak trojaczki pojda do przedszkola i wykonczymy choć pokoj i kuchnie w domu bo teraz mieszkamy u rodzicow ale każą nam sie wyprowadzić bo dzieci niszczą


Mam nadzieję że wam się uda, bo myślę że to jest dla was trudna próba, twój mąż sobie nie zdaje sprawy z tego co Ty przeżywasz i potrzebujesz siły za was dwoje, a jeżeli chodzi o sprawy z domem na pewno sobie poradzicie, dzieci szybko rosną nawet się nie obejrzysz a już będą w szkole. Potrzebujesz jeszcze rozmowy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieję że wam się uda, bo myślę że to jest dla was trudna próba, twój mąż sobie nie zdaje sprawy z tego co Ty przeżywasz i potrzebujesz siły za was dwoje, a jeżeli chodzi o sprawy z domem na pewno sobie poradzicie, dzieci szybko rosną nawet się nie obejrzysz a już będą w szkole. Potrzebujesz jeszcze rozmowy?


zaluje co zrobilam ale pieniądze i gadanie rodzicow juz mnie przeroslo a boli mnie gdy mój mąż wychodzi do pracy i udaje ze nie jest glodny a wiem ze nie bierze kanapek bo jest Malo jedzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaluje co zrobilam ale pieniądze i gadanie rodzicow juz mnie przeroslo a boli mnie gdy mój mąż wychodzi do pracy i udaje ze nie jest glodny a wiem ze nie bierze kanapek bo jest Malo jedzenia


Może spróbuj porozmawiać z rodzicami czasami rozmowa pomaga, przecież rodzice widzą że się staracie i chcecie przejść na swoje, może jak poprosisz o trochę cierpliwości to zrozumieją. Otaczaj się osobami , które pomogą Ci , może jakaś przyjaciółka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może spróbuj porozmawiać z rodzicami czasami rozmowa pomaga, przecież rodzice widzą że się staracie i chcecie przejść na swoje, może jak poprosisz o trochę cierpliwości to zrozumieją. Otaczaj się osobami , które pomogą Ci , może jakaś przyjaciółka?


nie mam koleżanek nie mówiąc o przyjaciolkach a rodzice nie zrozumieją gdyby rozumieli nie kazali by dokladac sie wiecej dawaliśmy 1000 zl teraz musimy 1500 I ciagle zle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie mam koleżanek nie mówiąc o przyjaciolkach a rodzice nie zrozumieją gdyby rozumieli nie kazali by dokladac sie wiecej dawaliśmy 1000 zl teraz musimy 1500 I ciagle zle


To za 1500 możesz wynajmować osobno mieszkanie, szkoda że rodzice mają takie podejście. A jeżeli chodzi o koleżanki czy przyjaciółki to może na spacerach z dziećmi, ja też gdy chodziłam z dziećmi to codziennie można  było poznać kogoś,wiadomo że się od razu nie otworzysz na innych, ale z czasem. Naprawdę warto mieć kogoś takiego,bo nie wszystko można powiedzieć mężowi, nawet takiemu , którego bardzo kochamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, w 9 tygodniu wzielam arthrotec, od 7 dni krwawie(wylatuja skrzepy, galaretka, tkanki). W dzisiejszym badaniu wyszlo(czyli po owych 7 dniach), ze mam pecherzyk z plynem w macicy. Jest szansa, ze sie wydali, po jakim czasie? Moze naciskac na brzuch to szybciej bedzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny polećcie proszę sprawdzoną osobę która ma na sprzedaż albo arthrotec albo cytotec w rozsądnej cenie? najchętniej nr telefonu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzien w ktorym wzielam art - 63 (rowno 9 tydzien). Tak Ci powiem, nie znam sie na tym zbytnio ale wnioskujac po 1 zdjeciu i 2 to sie sporo zmniejszylo dlatego w sumie wierze tej drugiej lekarce ktora powiedziala co powiedziala. No wlasnie nie mam sily  w ogole, jestem wyczerpana, slaba. Sa dobry znakiem, przynajmniej w to wierze, nie mowiac juz o tej galaretce ktora dzis miala rozmiar palca wskazujacego i pozniej mniejszych palcow + jakas przezroczysta maz wczesniej. Oby sie wydalil bo juz nie wyrabiam :/


Wszystko wskazuje na to że się udało, teraz tylko zrobić badania i zobaczyć wyniki. Jeśli te większe "galaretki" leciały po badaniu to możliwe że lekarka "pomogła" tym uciskaniem itd. Daj znać jak wyniki, trzymam kciuki :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, w 9 tygodniu wzielam arthrotec, od 7 dni krwawie(wylatuja skrzepy, galaretka, tkanki). W dzisiejszym badaniu wyszlo(czyli po owych 7 dniach), ze mam pecherzyk z plynem w macicy. Jest szansa, ze sie wydali, po jakim czasie? Moze naciskac na brzuch to szybciej bedzie?


Poleca się ogólnie też dużo wysiłku, jakieś sprzątanie, chodzenie... Wtedy lepiej zwykle idzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny polećcie proszę sprawdzoną osobę która ma na sprzedaż albo arthrotec albo cytotec w rozsądnej cenie? najchętniej nr telefonu


720 782 080

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 720 782 080


Pomyłka 720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPZEDAM. ODBIÓR OSOBISTY LUB WYSYŁKA ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie 11 tabletek arthrotec za cos karte do tel za 50 zl lub ogolnie cos w tej kwocie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie nie udało  :Frown:  to było w 12 tygodniu zastanawiam sie czy uszkodziłam dziecko bo to ju duży płód  :Frown:  mogl je uszkodzić? Miał ktoś tak? :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie nie udało  to było w 12 tygodniu zastanawiam sie czy uszkodziłam dziecko bo to ju duży płód  mogl je uszkodzić? Miał ktoś tak?


Skad pewnosc ze sie nie udalo? Bylas u lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad pewnosc ze sie nie udalo? Bylas u lekarza?


Byłam w czwartek a teraz zaczyna do mnie docierać :Frown:  jest serduszko ale dr nie wie ze brałam a

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie nie udało  to było w 12 tygodniu zastanawiam sie czy uszkodziłam dziecko bo to ju duży płód  mogl je uszkodzić? Miał ktoś tak?


Mógł uszkodzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie nie udało  to było w 12 tygodniu zastanawiam sie czy uszkodziłam dziecko bo to ju duży płód  mogl je uszkodzić? Miał ktoś tak?


Planujesz urodzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Planujesz urodzić?


Wydaje mi sie to jedynym wyjściem  :Frown:  nie chce go bardziej skrzywdzić przy nowej próbie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po jednej dawcę mohe nie brać kolejnej? Mam skurcze duzo krwi i duże skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaje mi sie to jedynym wyjściem  nie chce go bardziej skrzywdzić przy nowej próbie


To dość nierozsądne. Skurcze powodowane przez misoprostol mogą powodować wady kończyn.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po jednej dawcę mohe nie brać kolejnej? Mam skurcze duzo krwi i duże skrzepy


Trxy dawki są konieczne po to, żeby się dobrze oczyścić. Po za tym dużo krwi i duże skrzepy nie zawsze oznaczają sukces. Była tu ostatnio dziewczyna, która też bardzo krwawila, a usg pokazało nadal ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dość nierozsądne. Skurcze powodowane przez misoprostol mogą powodować wady kończyn.



Dokładnie A do tego wady centralnego układu nerwowego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam w czwartek a teraz zaczyna do mnie docierać jest serduszko ale dr nie wie ze brałam a


Wiesz ze teraz mozesz urodzic kaleke? Napewno chcesz urodzic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię ORYGINALNE LEKI - jak w tytule - 

- Mifepristone 200 mg. "Mifegest". Każda tabletka zablistrowana oryginalnie, nienaruszona! Na lustrze widoczna nazwa leku, nazwa zawartej w nim substancji czynnej, numer serii, data produkcji oraz data ważności a także info dot. producenta. 
Posiadam także pudełeczka i ulotki (w pudeleczku są fabrycznie 3 tabletki).

- Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec". Tak jak Mifepristone jest to lek w oryginalnym opakowaniu, blistry po 10 tabletek, opisane - nazwa, logo producenta, daty produkcji i ważności, numery serii leku, itd.. W pudełku (z ulotką) znajduje się 5 blistrow. 

 SAM MISOPROSTOL ZAPEWNIA ZNACZNIE NIŻSZĄ SKUTECZNOŚĆ NIŻ POŁĄCZENIE GO Z ORYGINALNYM MIFEPRISTONE  (RU-486) !!! 

 Aby uprzedzić wszelkie złośliwości - mogę przesłać zdjęcia w DOWOLNEJ FORMIE - z dzisiejszą datą, Twoim imieniem, z kapciem, 5-cio złotówką, różowym misiem (nie wiem czy takowego posiadam ☺) lub na dowolnym tle, itd... 

Niestety na tym forum ktoś rozpowszechnia informacje, że oryginalne Mifepristone można otrzymać tylko od Women On Web -  nie jest to prawdą!

Preferuję odbiór osobisty!!!!

Zapraszam do obejrzenia przed zakupem! 

Kontakt przez aplikację WhatsUpp: +48 573 494 634 
lub e-mail: mifemiso@keemail.me

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny polećcie proszę sprawdzoną osobę która ma na sprzedaż albo arthrotec albo cytotec w rozsądnej cenie? najchętniej nr telefonu


575 823 497. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpię ORYGINALNE LEKI - jak w tytule - 
> 
> - Mifepristone 200 mg. "Mifegest". Każda tabletka zablistrowana oryginalnie, nienaruszona! Na lustrze widoczna nazwa leku, nazwa zawartej w nim substancji czynnej, numer serii, data produkcji oraz data ważności a także info dot. producenta. 
> Posiadam także pudełeczka i ulotki (w pudeleczku są fabrycznie 3 tabletki).
> 
> - Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec". Tak jak Mifepristone jest to lek w oryginalnym opakowaniu, blistry po 10 tabletek, opisane - nazwa, logo producenta, daty produkcji i ważności, numery serii leku, itd.. W pudełku (z ulotką) znajduje się 5 blistrow. 
> 
>  SAM MISOPROSTOL ZAPEWNIA ZNACZNIE NIŻSZĄ SKUTECZNOŚĆ NIŻ POŁĄCZENIE GO Z ORYGINALNYM MIFEPRISTONE  (RU-486) !!! 
> 
> ...


Ta ta ta sranie w banie. Udowodnij . pokaz zdj .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja usunelam na ukrainie w klinice ale w zyciu nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaje mi sie to jedynym wyjściem  nie chce go bardziej skrzywdzić przy nowej próbie


Jeżeli brałaś Arthrotec  Twoje dziecko nie zostało uszkodzone. Ten lek na reumatyzm powoduje duże skurcze macicy, ale nie uszkadza dziecka. Teraz trzeba wziąć progesteron, idź do mądrego lekarza i przyznaj się, a będziesz mogła szczęśliwie urodzić dziecko. To co  zrobiłaś nie jest przestępstwem. Kobieta w ciąży ma różne nastroje i dlatego masz prawo teraz prosić o pomoc i lekarz nie może Tobie tego odmówić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00, jeżeli nikt nie odbierze w danym dniu, zostaw krótką informacje postaramy się skontaktować w dniu następnym.
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.
__________________________________________________  _______________________________________________

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli brałaś Arthrotec  Twoje dziecko nie zostało uszkodzone. Ten lek na reumatyzm powoduje duże skurcze macicy, ale nie uszkadza dziecka. Teraz trzeba wziąć progesteron, idź do mądrego lekarza i przyznaj się, a będziesz mogła szczęśliwie urodzić dziecko. To co  zrobiłaś nie jest przestępstwem. Kobieta w ciąży ma różne nastroje i dlatego masz prawo teraz prosić o pomoc i lekarz nie może Tobie tego odmówić.


Brałam sam art  :Frown:  a skąd masz takie informacje? Wyżej dziewczyny piszą o uszkodzeniu kończyn  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam sam art  a skąd masz takie informacje? Wyżej dziewczyny piszą o uszkodzeniu kończyn


Wciska Ci kit, bo jej zależy na życiu nienarodzonym. To pro-life. Nie ważne czy będzie zdrowe czy chore, chciane czy niechciane, masz rodzić..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wciska Ci kit, bo jej zależy na życiu nienarodzonym. To pro-life. Nie ważne czy będzie zdrowe czy chore, chciane czy niechciane, masz rodzić..


Uważasz że całe zło tego świata to pro-life, zastanów się trochę. Wystarczy porozmawiać z lekarzem i powie Ci jaki wpływ ma art na dziecko. Czy ty jesteś lekarzem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wciska Ci kit, bo jej zależy na życiu nienarodzonym. To pro-life. Nie ważne czy będzie zdrowe czy chore, chciane czy niechciane, masz rodzić..


To jak to jest? Czy w tym tygodniu mogłam go nie uszkodzić? Czytam tylko o wczesnym braniu arth i ze wtedy kobiety rodziły zdrowe dzieci, ale teraz płód ma juz wykształcone kończymy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam sam art  a skąd masz takie informacje? Wyżej dziewczyny piszą o uszkodzeniu kończyn


Porozmawiaj z lekarzem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jak to jest? Czy w tym tygodniu mogłam go nie uszkodzić? Czytam tylko o wczesnym braniu arth i ze wtedy kobiety rodziły zdrowe dzieci, ale teraz płód ma juz wykształcone kończymy


Ja gdy zapytałam swojego lekarza jaki wpływ ma art na dziecko, powiedział mi iż działa on na zasadzie silnych skurczów macicy i wtedy następuje poronienie, jezeli chodzi o dziecko nie uszkadza go.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja gdy zapytałam swojego lekarza jaki wpływ ma art na dziecko, powiedział mi iż działa on na zasadzie silnych skurczów macicy i wtedy następuje poronienie, jezeli chodzi o dziecko nie uszkadza go.


Mam nadzieje ze tak będzie. Przy art wyleciało ze mnie kilka skrzepów po pierwszej dawcę. Skrzepy były duże myślałam ze sie udało. Było duzo krwi. Przy kolejnej dawcę krwawienie mimo skurczy ustało. Przy trzeciej bałam sie o płód ze zamiast wylecieć cos sie z nim stanie. Wzięłam tylko dwie wtedy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 8 dni temu wzielam arthrotec. Przez caly ten czas krwawie, wychodza ze mnie skrzepy i galaretka. Ostatnio bylam na usg i pokazalo badanie - pecherzyk z plynem. Po badaniu(naciskaniu tym urzadzeniem) wylecialo ze mnie spoooro galaretki. Dzis natomiast (dzien po badaniu) wylecialo najwiecej galaretki, najwiecej krwi i brzuch bardzo bolal. Na chwile obecna brzuch nie boli, krwawienie chyba ustalo. Jak myslicie, tkanki/skrzepy to scianki pecherzyka, a sam pecherzyk z plynem to ta galaretka ktora sie wydala? Jesli tak to znaczy, ze sukces w poronieniu chyba. Jak myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w trzecim tygodniu ciąży (do zaplodnienia doszlo prawdopodobnie  z 26 na 27 grudnia a okres powinien mi sie zacząć 8 stycznia) i planuje zakupic Arthrotec. To jest moja pierwsza ciąża czy któraś z was zarzywala te tabletki przy pierwszej ciąży? Czy nie mialyscie zadnych powiklan z tym związanych? I ile moze trwać srednio krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . pomoge , podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw tabl mifepristone i misoprostol firmy cipla. Zdjęcia moge wyslac na maila. Zestaw pewny- kupilam odbierajac osobiscie. Nie uzylam go i jednak nie uzyje...
Odsprzedam nawet taniej niz kupilam .
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w trzecim tygodniu ciąży (do zaplodnienia doszlo prawdopodobnie  z 26 na 27 grudnia a okres powinien mi sie zacząć 8 stycznia) i planuje zakupic Arthrotec. To jest moja pierwsza ciąża czy któraś z was zarzywala te tabletki przy pierwszej ciąży? Czy nie mialyscie zadnych powiklan z tym związanych? I ile moze trwać srednio krwawienie?


Ciążę liczy się od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki >

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w trzecim tygodniu ciąży (do zaplodnienia doszlo prawdopodobnie  z 26 na 27 grudnia a okres powinien mi sie zacząć 8 stycznia) i planuje zakupic Arthrotec. To jest moja pierwsza ciąża czy któraś z was zarzywala te tabletki przy pierwszej ciąży? Czy nie mialyscie zadnych powiklan z tym związanych? I ile moze trwać srednio krwawienie?


A potwierdziłaś że wogóle jesteś w ciąży ? Robiłaś test ciążowy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak test wyszedł pozytywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak test wyszedł pozytywny


To jeśli jesteś pewna tego co chcesz zrobić , a masz niską ciąże i wiele czasu lepiej zamówić zestaw z wow , 100 % gwarancji że się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie stac mnie na zestaw z WOW. Nie wiem co robic. Poza tym mój partner się na to nie zgodzi a z Arthrotec moglabym mu powiedziec ze poprostu okres mi sie spoznil i nie jestem w ciąży. On nie wie ze robilam test narazie tylko podejrzewa ze moge byc w cuazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy któraś z was miala jakieś powiklania? I
ile dni u was trwało krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiam się ile macie lat? Są tu żony, matki czy tylko młode dziewczyny? 
Sama mam 34 lata i dzieci i zastanawiam się czy tylko ja tu zaglądam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanawiam się ile macie lat? Są tu żony, matki czy tylko młode dziewczyny? 
> Sama mam 34 lata i dzieci i zastanawiam się czy tylko ja tu zaglądam.


A to ma jakieś znaczenie? Ja jestem w podobnym wieku i też mam dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy któraś z was miala jakieś powiklania? I
> ile dni u was trwało krwawienie?


Ja dużo o aborcji poczytalam na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to ma jakieś znaczenie? Ja jestem w podobnym wieku i też mam dzieci.


Nie dla mnie nie ma, chciałam po prostu wiedzieć z czystej babskiej ciekawości i to wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karmię piersią, dziecko ma 7 m-cy i obawiam się, że mogę być w ciąży, choć jeszcze nie miałam okresu. 
Czy podczas karmienia mogę użyć tabletek gdyby się okazało, że to jednak ciąża?
Mam takie objawy jak na ciążę choć z drugiej strony jak na zbliżający się okres. 
A na test jeszcze za szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dla mnie nie ma, chciałam po prostu wiedzieć z czystej babskiej ciekawości i to wszystko.


Ja mam 27 tez mam core i jestem w ciazy ktorej nie planowalam i ktorej nie chce. I powiem wam ze gdyby nie ten fakt ciazy to w zyciu bym nie wiedziala ze takie fora i problemy istnieja. I ze jest to na poczatku dziennym. Uswiadomilam sobie przez to ze Polska na prawde jest zacofana pod wzgledem
aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam 27 tez mam core i jestem w ciazy ktorej nie planowalam i ktorej nie chce. I powiem wam ze gdyby nie ten fakt ciazy to w zyciu bym nie wiedziala ze takie fora i problemy istnieja. I ze jest to na poczatku dziennym. Uswiadomilam sobie przez to ze Polska na prawde jest zacofana pod wzgledem
> aborcji


Też mam podobne zdanie. Nie miałam pojęcia aż o takiej skali.

----------


## wojtek1987

Witam. Mam do sprzedania dwa opakowania Arthrotec 50g po 20szt prosto z apteki. Kontakt: ladnedywany@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziwwczyny. Wczoraj zazylam art. Pierwsza dawke 4 tab dopochwowo, po 3h 4 dosutnie i po kolejnych 3 4 doustnie. Objawy zaczely mi sie po 2h od pierwszej dawki, bule brzucha, ogolnie oslabienie. Po drugiej dawce zbieralo mnie na wymioty oraz podskoczyla mi goraczka. Pol godziny przed ostatnia dawka zaczelo cos ze mnie leciec i jakby goraczka sie nasilila. Polecialo troche krwi. W nocy nie moglam spac z powodu bolu brzucha. Dzis rano jakby sie polepszylo, goraczka nadal jest, brzuch troche mniej boli. Jak myslicie, udalo sie? Zaplodnienie bylo 5 stycznia, jest pewna na stowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziwwczyny. Wczoraj zazylam art. Pierwsza dawke 4 tab dopochwowo, po 3h 4 dosutnie i po kolejnych 3 4 doustnie. Objawy zaczely mi sie po 2h od pierwszej dawki, bule brzucha, ogolnie oslabienie. Po drugiej dawce zbieralo mnie na wymioty oraz podskoczyla mi goraczka. Pol godziny przed ostatnia dawka zaczelo cos ze mnie leciec i jakby goraczka sie nasilila. Polecialo troche krwi. W nocy nie moglam spac z powodu bolu brzucha. Dzis rano jakby sie polepszylo, goraczka nadal jest, brzuch troche mniej boli. Jak myslicie, udalo sie? Zaplodnienie bylo 5 stycznia, jest pewna na stowe.


Opisalas mnóstwo objawów, ale ja dalej nie wiem jak Twoje krwawienie? I kiedy miałaś ostatnia miesiączke, bo to od niej liczymy ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 23 lata i trójkę dzieci na 4 nie moge sobie pozwolić wiec pozostało mi tylko usunąć wieczorem próba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Opisalas mnóstwo objawów, ale ja dalej nie wiem jak Twoje krwawienie? I kiedy miałaś ostatnia miesiączke, bo to od niej liczymy ciążę.


Krwawienie nada jest ale już mniejsze. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 6 grudnia. Myślałam, że skoro wiem kiedy nastąpili zapłodnienie to inaczej się liczy. Teraz bóle brzucha ustały, bolą mnie tylko plecy na dole. Wrócił apetyt na kawę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie nada jest ale już mniejsze. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 6 grudnia. Myślałam, że skoro wiem kiedy nastąpili zapłodnienie to inaczej się liczy. Teraz bóle brzucha ustały, bolą mnie tylko plecy na dole. Wrócił apetyt na kawę.


Czyli to końcówka szóstego tygodnia. Wygląda to dobrze, skoro wciąż krwawisz. Ale trzeba to sprawdzić, najlepiej robiąc dwa razy badanie beta HCG. Jeśli wartość spada, udało się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie nada jest ale już mniejsze. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 6 grudnia. Myślałam, że skoro wiem kiedy nastąpili zapłodnienie to inaczej się lizy. Teraz bóle brzucha ustały, bolą mnie tylko plecy na dole. Wrócił apetyt na kawę.


A tylko krwawilas czy cos z Ciebie jeszcze wylatywalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W czwartek mam umówiona wizytę u ginekologa. Trochę czasu jest u się niepokoje,że coś poszło nie tak. Mam jeszcze jedno opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A tylko krwawilas czy cos z Ciebie jeszcze wylatywalo?


Głównie krwawilal ale też coś wylatywalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog na tak wczesnym etapie ciąży nic nie powie. Zobaczy pęcherzyk, albo nie. Powie,że masz przyjść za dwa tygodnie, bo jeszcze nic nie widać. A w przypadku bety masz czarno na białym, co z ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ginekolog na tak wczesnym etapie ciąży nic nie powie. Zobaczy pęcherzyk, albo nie. Powie,że masz przyjść za dwa tygodnie, bo jeszcze nic nie widać. A w przypadku bety masz czarno na białym, co z ciążą.


A gdzie mogę zrobić takie badanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po tak krótkim czasie od współżycia może wypaść już jakiś zarodek czy tylko krew i skrzepy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie mogę zrobić takie badanie?


W każdym laboratorium.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie mogę zrobić takie badanie?


Tam gdzie pobieraja krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po tak krótkim czasie od współżycia może wypaść już jakiś zarodek czy tylko krew i skrzepy?


Zarodek jest, ale ma 3-4 mm, więc nie sposób go dostrzec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie nie udało  to było w 12 tygodniu zastanawiam sie czy uszkodziłam dziecko bo to ju duży płód  mogl je uszkodzić? Miał ktoś tak?


Wiesz co ja też myślałam,że się nie udało wzięłam trzy opakowania arthrotec wyleciała ze mnie tylko jakaś galaretka i trochę krwi byłam załamana i równo po dwóch tyg dostałam okresu bardzo bardzo obfity ze skrzepami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie jeśli ktoś sie na to decyduje to nawet po nieudanej próbie powinien doprowadzic sprawę do konca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co ja też myślałam,że się nie udało wzięłam trzy opakowania arthrotec wyleciała ze mnie tylko jakaś galaretka i trochę krwi byłam załamana i równo po dwóch tyg dostałam okresu bardzo bardzo obfity ze skrzepami


po dwóch tygodniach po aborcji nie można dostać okresu. Po prostu wtedy dopiero zaczęłaś się oczyszczać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co jeśli przypuszczam, ze mogę być w ciąży ale nie robiłam jeszcze testu? Wezmę lek i co może się stać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co jeśli przypuszczam, ze mogę być w ciąży ale nie robiłam jeszcze testu? Wezmę lek i co może się stać?


Test kosztuje nawet 5 zl a tabletki sa sporo dozsze. Lepiej sie upewnic niz truc organizm nie potrzebnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test kosztuje nawet 5 zl a tabletki sa sporo dozsze. Lepiej sie upewnic niz truc organizm nie potrzebnie


Możesz spodziewać się szeregu skutków ubocznych, o których przeczytasz w ulotce

----------


## niezarejestrowanaa

Pisalam tutaj ostatnio, napisze ponownie bo sie troche zmienilo. Lyknelam arthrotec 6 stycznia(rowno 9 tydz ciazy - nie licze od konca ostatniej miesiaczki tylko kilka dni pozniej(wiem kiedy dokladnie), wtedy mialam dni plodne). Po pierwszej dawce zbytnio nic nie bylo, dopiero jakos po chyba 4 godzinach zaczelo sie dziac. Oczywiscie 12 tabletek wzielam. W miedyczasie byly wymioty, brzuch, krwawienie i jakies skrzepy lecialy, tkanki, nitki. Przez kolejne dni tak samo, brzuch raz bolal, raz nie, czulam sie oslabiona, kolejne tkanki, galaretka, skrzepy. I tak wlasciwie codziennie z jakimis tam przerwami(przewaznie skrzepy i male ilosci galaretki). Jakos po 5-6 dniach dostalam goraczki, plecy bolaly(nie wiem czy to byla choroba czy to poronienie weszlo na wyzszy poziom). 

Wczesniejsze badanie usg wykazalo, ze jestem w ciazy i koniec kropka(grudzien). Po 7 dniach od wziecia arthrotec na usg wyszedl ten pecherzyk z plynem i prawdopodobnienstwo ciazy, a jesli juz to bardzo wczesna(czyli jakbym sie cofnela w przeszlosc bo powinien byc 9 tydzien). 

Po tych macaniach lekarki po najnowszym usg, naciskaniu i sporym chodzeniu wyszlo baaardzo duzo galaretki, baardzo duzo krwi. Brzuch bolal oczywiscie. 8 dnia to samo, sporo galaretki, brzuch, blada twarz bylam. 9 dnia czyli dzis wszystko ustalo, i krwawienie i bole w brzuchu. Chce mi sie jesc, wydaje sie byc wszystko okej. Oczywiscie sie zbadam(to badanie krwi) ale jak myslicie, poronienie sie udalo?

----------


## niezarejestrowanaa

Z gory dziekuje za przeczytanie i odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musze zaaktualizowac informacje, dzis wyszla ze mnie takie cos przezroczyste z taka banieczką i troche krew leci. Banieczka rozmiaru 1/3 palca wskazujacego. To chyba pecherzyk ktory byl widoczny na usg(pecherzyk z plynem). Czyli jestem chyba po poronieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPZEDAM. ODBIÓR OSOBISTY LUB WYSYŁKA ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisalam tutaj ostatnio, napisze ponownie bo sie troche zmienilo. Lyknelam arthrotec 6 stycznia(rowno 9 tydz ciazy - nie licze od konca ostatniej miesiaczki tylko kilka dni pozniej(wiem kiedy dokladnie), wtedy mialam dni plodne). Po pierwszej dawce zbytnio nic nie bylo, dopiero jakos po chyba 4 godzinach zaczelo sie dziac. Oczywiscie 12 tabletek wzielam. W miedyczasie byly wymioty, brzuch, krwawienie i jakies skrzepy lecialy, tkanki, nitki. Przez kolejne dni tak samo, brzuch raz bolal, raz nie, czulam sie oslabiona, kolejne tkanki, galaretka, skrzepy. I tak wlasciwie codziennie z jakimis tam przerwami(przewaznie skrzepy i male ilosci galaretki). Jakos po 5-6 dniach dostalam goraczki, plecy bolaly(nie wiem czy to byla choroba czy to poronienie weszlo na wyzszy poziom). 
> 
> Wczesniejsze badanie usg wykazalo, ze jestem w ciazy i koniec kropka(grudzien). Po 7 dniach od wziecia arthrotec na usg wyszedl ten pecherzyk z plynem i prawdopodobnienstwo ciazy, a jesli juz to bardzo wczesna(czyli jakbym sie cofnela w przeszlosc bo powinien byc 9 tydzien). 
> 
> Po tych macaniach lekarki po najnowszym usg, naciskaniu i sporym chodzeniu wyszlo baaardzo duzo galaretki, baardzo duzo krwi. Brzuch bolal oczywiscie. 8 dnia to samo, sporo galaretki, brzuch, blada twarz bylam. 9 dnia czyli dzis wszystko ustalo, i krwawienie i bole w brzuchu. Chce mi sie jesc, wydaje sie byc wszystko okej. Oczywiscie sie zbadam(to badanie krwi) ale jak myslicie, poronienie sie udalo?


Raczej tak. Ale badanie zrób, bo istnieje (niewielkie) prawdopodobieństwo że się nie udało. Ja miałam podobnie, dopiero któregoś dnia się rozkręciło krwawienie z bardzo dużą ilością tkanek i udało się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte 12tabletek cena 250zł kami207@op.pl

----------


## dddhkkiiub

Mam pytanie odnośnie ciąży już póŹniej. Ma ktoś jakieś informacje, co jeśli poronienie się i za parę lat chce się mieć już dziecko.. ? Jak z chorobami , czy po latach już organizm się uksztaltuje i jest ok i z dzieckiem to samo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania zestaw z whw . więcej szczegółów elaola99@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie odnośnie ciąży już póŹniej. Ma ktoś jakieś informacje, co jeśli poronienie się i za parę lat chce się mieć już dziecko.. ? Jak z chorobami , czy po latach już organizm się uksztaltuje i jest ok i z dzieckiem to samo ?


Tak, aborcja farmakologiczna nie wpływa na możliwość urodzenia zdrowego dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej tak. Ale badanie zrób, bo istnieje (niewielkie) prawdopodobieństwo że się nie udało. Ja miałam podobnie, dopiero któregoś dnia się rozkręciło krwawienie z bardzo dużą ilością tkanek i udało się


Dziekuje za odpowiedz. No wlasnie mi sie rozkrecilo 7 i 8 dnia na full, 10 dzien(dzis) - wydalilo dzis sie ze mnie takie cos przezroczyste z taka banieczką i troche krew leci. Banieczka rozmiaru 1/3 palca wskazujacego. To chyba pecherzyk ktory byl widoczny na usg(pecherzyk z plynem). 1,6mm wiec by sie zgadzalo. Jak myslisz/myslicie, ta banieczka to ten pecherzyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje za odpowiedz. No wlasnie mi sie rozkrecilo 7 i 8 dnia na full, 10 dzien(dzis) - wydalilo dzis sie ze mnie takie cos przezroczyste z taka banieczką i troche krew leci. Banieczka rozmiaru 1/3 palca wskazujacego. To chyba pecherzyk ktory byl widoczny na usg(pecherzyk z plynem). 1,6mm wiec by sie zgadzalo. Jak myslisz/myslicie, ta banieczka to ten pecherzyk?


Myślę, że możesz już spać spokojnie. Wygląda na to, że się oczyściłaś. Teraz tylko oczekuj "zwykłej" miesiączki, która doczyści resztki. Możesz też się wybrać do ginekologa za tydzień lub dwa, żeby sprawdził czy aby na pewno nic nie zostało (łyżeczkowania whw nie poleca, twierdzą że lepiej poczekać na okres który naturalnie posprząta resztki, zwłaszcza jeśli planujesz w przyszłości mieć dzieci) i czy nie doszło do jakiegoś zapalenia, co się może zdarzyć niestety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę, że możesz już spać spokojnie. Wygląda na to, że się oczyściłaś. Teraz tylko oczekuj "zwykłej" miesiączki, która doczyści resztki. Możesz też się wybrać do ginekologa za tydzień lub dwa, żeby sprawdził czy aby na pewno nic nie zostało (łyżeczkowania whw nie poleca, twierdzą że lepiej poczekać na okres który naturalnie posprząta resztki, zwłaszcza jeśli planujesz w przyszłości mieć dzieci) i czy nie doszło do jakiegoś zapalenia, co się może zdarzyć niestety


Takiej odpowiedzi oczekiwalam, dziekuje! Po prostu to jest tak, ze wyleci to, tamto, czlowiek sie zastanawia czy to juz czy jeszcze. Nagle ta banieczka sie pojawila i dla mnie sprawa jasna ale potrzebowalam takiej odpowiedzi od kogos czy aby na pewno to ten pecherzyk z usg, zeby miec swiety spokoj z tym. 

Odnosnie zapalenia - jakos to sie objawia? Co do lyzeczkowania, wydaje mi sie, ze wszystko wylecialo ze mnie + miesiaczka doczysci, planuje za kilka lat miec zdrowe dziecko wiec takie perypetie u lekarza odpadaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg prosto z apteki. Mogę wysłać zdjęcie na maila. 20 tabletek opakowanie 150 plus koszty wysyłki. Oczywiście możliwość za pobraniem. Możliwy również odbiór osobisty rzeszow. peja_87@o2.pl lub 793557211

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Orientuje sie ktos czym jest ta galaretka ktora wylatuje? W sensie galaretka = zawartosc pecherzyka w macicy? Oraz skrzepy = scianki pecherzyka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Takiej odpowiedzi oczekiwalam, dziekuje! Po prostu to jest tak, ze wyleci to, tamto, czlowiek sie zastanawia czy to juz czy jeszcze. Nagle ta banieczka sie pojawila i dla mnie sprawa jasna ale potrzebowalam takiej odpowiedzi od kogos czy aby na pewno to ten pecherzyk z usg, zeby miec swiety spokoj z tym. 
> 
> Odnosnie zapalenia - jakos to sie objawia? Co do lyzeczkowania, wydaje mi sie, ze wszystko wylecialo ze mnie + miesiaczka doczysci, planuje za kilka lat miec zdrowe dziecko wiec takie perypetie u lekarza odpadaja.


Zapalenie objawia się bólem w okolicy jajników i zwykle podwyższoną temperaturą. Ale pamiętaj, że podbrzusze jeszcze jakiś czas może pobolewać, bo jajniki wracają do normalnej pracy (mnie jeszcze trochę po tej już "normalnej" miesiączce bolały jajniki naprzemiennie, a potem wszystko ustało samo). Nie musisz wyrażać zgody na łyżeczkowanie, możesz oczywiście sama poczekać na okres, ono rzadko kiedy jest tak naprawdę konieczne a często powoduje problemy w przyszłości... Wszystko co opisałaś przemawia jak najbardziej za tym że się udało, ciąża nie dałaby rady się utrzymać po takich rewolucjach. Zadbaj teraz o siebie i pamiętaj o zabezpieczaniu, kiedy hormony są jeszcze rozkręcone łatwo o ponowne zajście. I spodziewaj się plamień aż do okresu, nie muszą się pojawić ale mogą, u mnie na przykład po 2 tygodniach nagle chlusnęło żywą krwią, nie było jej dużo (wystarczyła mniejsza podpaska, na szczęście siedziałam w domu), ale była

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Orientuje sie ktos czym jest ta galaretka ktora wylatuje? W sensie galaretka = zawartosc pecherzyka w macicy? Oraz skrzepy = scianki pecherzyka?


Dziewczyno idźżesz do lekarza i będziesz wiedziała. My nie zgadniemy, czy galaretka, budyniek, zelatynka, kisielek, czy co tam jeszcze z ciebie wylatuje, jest właśnie tym ! Nikt nie ma usg w oczach. Naprawdę wolisz polegać na anonimowej opinii z internetu od osób które się na tym kompletnie nie znają? Przeciez to twoje zdrowie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno idźżesz do lekarza i będziesz wiedziała. My nie zgadniemy, czy galaretka, budyniek, zelatynka, kisielek, czy co tam jeszcze z ciebie wylatuje, jest właśnie tym ! Nikt nie ma usg w oczach. Naprawdę wolisz polegać na anonimowej opinii z internetu od osób które się na tym kompletnie nie znają? Przeciez to twoje zdrowie!


Lekarz lekarzem, po prostu chce wiedziec orientacyjnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy to pomoże jeśli jest ciąża bliźniacza ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy to pomoże jeśli jest ciąża bliźniacza ??


tabletki nie potrafią liczyć, one po prostu wywołują skurcze macicy, a ona wydala swoją zawartość, bez znaczenia, czy jeden zarodek, czy więcej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam jedno, całe opakowanie, w rozsądnej cenie - dor908@wp.p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest jakaś różnica w działaniu między zwykłym Art. a Forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest jakaś różnica w działaniu między zwykłym Art. a Forte?


Nie ma żadnej. Oba leki zawierają po 200 mcg misoprostolu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50 mg 20 tabletek w opakowaniu, prosto z apteki. Kontakt: ladnedywany@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię  w rozsądnej cenie arthrotec 
martynka115@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? 
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email 
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 58 6 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? 
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email 
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej nie wiem czy mnie pamietacie mialam duzego zonka bo jak sie okazalo byly u mnie bliźniaki 12 bylam na,kontroli wszystko jest ok tylko leci mi pokarm z persi mam strasznie nabrzmiale a glownie jak sie kapie leci mi mleko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej nie wiem czy mnie pamietacie mialam duzego zonka bo jak sie okazalo byly u mnie bliźniaki 12 bylam na,kontroli wszystko jest ok tylko leci mi pokarm z persi mam strasznie nabrzmiale a glownie jak sie kapie leci mi mleko


Tak może być. Laktacja minie za jakiś czas. Nie wyciskaj, nie odciągaj tego mleka. Możesz pić napar z szałwii, i robić okłady z liści kapusty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej nie wiem czy mnie pamietacie mialam duzego zonka bo jak sie okazalo byly u mnie bliźniaki 12 bylam na,kontroli wszystko jest ok tylko leci mi pokarm z persi mam strasznie nabrzmiale a glownie jak sie kapie leci mi mleko


Jesli masz pokarm oklad z lisci kapusty a przede wszystkim pilnuj abys nie przewiala piersi bo to jest straszany bol staraj sie unikac goracych kapieli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak może być. Laktacja minie za jakiś czas. Nie wyciskaj, nie odciągaj tego mleka. Możesz pić napar z szałwii, i robić okłady z liści kapusty.


cos slyszalam kiedyś kiedyś o liści kapusty a jak dobrze to zrobić bo piersi aż bola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli masz pokarm oklad z lisci kapusty a przede wszystkim pilnuj abys nie przewiala piersi bo to jest straszany bol staraj sie unikac goracych kapieli


mnie strasznie bola nic nie uciekam ale bol okropny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mnie strasznie bola nic nie uciekam ale bol okropny


Rozbij tłuczkiem liście kapusty tak jak schabowe, schlodz w lodówce i przykładaj .

----------


## Zagubiona333

Wiecie co dziewczyny chyba trace wiare w ludzi...oglosilam sie ze odaprzedam oryginalny zestaw- wczoraj napisala do mnie pani w 21tc ktora chce usunac bo na usg poznala plec i jej nie odpowiada! Ma juz corke chciala syna a tu druga dziewczynka. .. I w dodatku 21 tc ! Nie wytrzymalam i jej dobitnie powiedziałam ze to juz jest potworne. ... Zagubiona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co dziewczyny chyba trace wiare w ludzi...oglosilam sie ze odaprzedam oryginalny zestaw- wczoraj napisala do mnie pani w 21tc ktora chce usunac bo na usg poznala plec i jej nie odpowiada! Ma juz corke chciala syna a tu druga dziewczynka. .. I w dodatku 21 tc ! Nie wytrzymalam i jej dobitnie powiedziałam ze to juz jest potworne. ... Zagubiona.


Zgłoś na policję. Aborcja w tak wysokiej ciąży może byc rozpatrywana jako morderstwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, korzystając z waszego doświadczenia chciałam zapytać czy w naszym kraju jest jeszcze możliwość zdobycia kontaktu do lekarza który wykona zabieg "przywracania miesiączki" ale nie farmakologicznie ? W internecie pisze się że podziemie aborcyjne w polsce ma się świetnie, ale z moich poszukiwań nie bardzo.. no chyba że farmakologicznie to fakt jest tego sporo. Cena nie gra roli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam że chodzi o wczesną ciążę do 10 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, korzystając z waszego doświadczenia chciałam zapytać czy w naszym kraju jest jeszcze możliwość zdobycia kontaktu do lekarza który wykona zabieg "przywracania miesiączki" ale nie farmakologicznie ? W internecie pisze się że podziemie aborcyjne w polsce ma się świetnie, ale z moich poszukiwań nie bardzo.. no chyba że farmakologicznie to fakt jest tego sporo. Cena nie gra roli.


Skoro cena nie gra roli, to masz kliniki w Niemczech i Słowacji. Mnóstwo kobiet tam jeździ. Masz wszystko elegancko, w klinice, z anestezjologiem, psychologiem.Po co kłaść się na stół u jakiegoś rzeźnika w polskim podziemiu, i dać się wyskrobac wieszakiem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPZEDAM. ODBIÓR OSOBISTY LUB WYSYŁKA ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważam wyjazd za granicę ale czytając że "nasze" podziemie ma się świetnie pytam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotec 20 tabletek z apteki. ladnedywany@gmail.com

----------


## mileeenka

Jestem po kuracji tabletkami poronnymi . Wczesniej nacielam sie na oszustow , ktorzy wyslali mi witaminy badz wogole nie dostalam tabletek az w koncu trafilam na nich - girlinneed . Wszystko przyszlo oryginalne w oryginalnych blistrach oraz opisane , mialam z nimi staly kontakt telefoniczny i wszystko sie powiodlo. bylam w 8 tygodniu ciazy. Moge ich z czystym sumieniem polecic - girlinneed.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, korzystając z waszego doświadczenia chciałam zapytać czy w naszym kraju jest jeszcze możliwość zdobycia kontaktu do lekarza który wykona zabieg "przywracania miesiączki" ale nie farmakologicznie ? W internecie pisze się że podziemie aborcyjne w polsce ma się świetnie, ale z moich poszukiwań nie bardzo.. no chyba że farmakologicznie to fakt jest tego sporo. Cena nie gra roli.


Mam kontakt do lekarza.. Odezwij sie kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam kontakt do lekarza.. Odezwij sie kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm


napisałam jakby co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po kuracji tabletkami poronnymi . Wczesniej nacielam sie na oszustow , ktorzy wyslali mi witaminy badz wogole nie dostalam tabletek az w koncu trafilam na nich - girlinneed . Wszystko przyszlo oryginalne w oryginalnych blistrach oraz opisane , mialam z nimi staly kontakt telefoniczny i wszystko sie powiodlo. bylam w 8 tygodniu ciazy. Moge ich z czystym sumieniem polecic - girlinneed.


    Tak, jasne - pomogli Ci jedni z największych oszustów, kłamców i złodziei w sieci.Dobre.

----------


## Paulina3482

6 dni temu zażyłam art 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny po pierwszej dawce dreszcze biegunka ból brzucha po drugiej krwawienie skrzepy skurcze ogromny bol brzucha ,bałam się wziąć trzecią ale jak juz czekam postnowiłam to zakończyć i wzielam trzecią było tak samo jak po drugiej do dzisiaj krwawienie w między czasie wylecialo ze mnie cos co mogę porównać do mięsa , po jakim czasie takie jakby mała kuleczka czerwona z żyłkami , myślicieli ze się udało? Muszę wybraać się do ginekologa dodam ze byłam w 6-7 TC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 dni temu zażyłam art 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny po pierwszej dawce dreszcze biegunka ból brzucha po drugiej krwawienie skrzepy skurcze ogromny bol brzucha ,bałam się wziąć trzecią ale jak juz czekam postnowiłam to zakończyć i wzielam trzecią było tak samo jak po drugiej do dzisiaj krwawienie w między czasie wylecialo ze mnie cos co mogę porównać do mięsa , po jakim czasie takie jakby mała kuleczka czerwona z żyłkami , myślicieli ze się udało? Muszę wybraać się do ginekologa dodam ze byłam w 6-7 TC


   No właśnie - musisz wybrać się do lekarza. My nie wiemy czy Ci się udało czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cos slyszalam kiedyś kiedyś o liści kapusty a jak dobrze to zrobić bo piersi aż bola


dzis oklady z kapusty bol jakby zelzal ale wciąż mam bardzo nabrzmiale piersi i pod pacha wyczuwalny jakby guz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzis oklady z kapusty bol jakby zelzal ale wciąż mam bardzo nabrzmiale piersi i pod pacha wyczuwalny jakby guz


Pisalas ze masz laktacje to wszystko przez nia bo mleka przybywa a nie odciagasz(dzieki temu zniknie). Jesli robia sie grudki to tez nie za dobrze. Powinnas troche odciagnac albo pomasuj piersi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisalas ze masz laktacje to wszystko przez nia bo mleka przybywa a nie odciagasz(dzieki temu zniknie). Jesli robia sie grudki to tez nie za dobrze. Powinnas troche odciagnac albo pomasuj piersi.


dziewczyny pisaly żeby nie wyciskać wiec nic nie sciagalam ale zaraz sprobuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie co do zakazenia do jakiego czasu on sie moze zrobic bo jestem od 16 grudnia po art.i jakie sa objawy przy zakazeniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny pisaly żeby nie wyciskać wiec nic nie sciagalam ale zaraz sprobuje


z jednej piersi sciagnelam ponad pól szklanki ale z drugiej to kilka kropel tylko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z jednej piersi sciagnelam ponad pól szklanki ale z drugiej to kilka kropel tylko


Sciagnac powinnas tylko troszke tak aby poczuc delikatna ulge. Im wiecej mleka sciagniesz tym wieksza bedzie produkcja i dluzej bedzie trwala. Poczytaj w necie jak zakonczyc laktacje ja sie posilkowalam takimi stronami i gladko poszlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pytanie co do zakazenia do jakiego czasu on sie moze zrobic bo jestem od 16 grudnia po art.i jakie sa objawy przy zakazeniu?


Gorączka przede wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sciagnac powinnas tylko troszke tak aby poczuc delikatna ulge. Im wiecej mleka sciagniesz tym wieksza bedzie produkcja i dluzej bedzie trwala. Poczytaj w necie jak zakonczyc laktacje ja sie posilkowalam takimi stronami i gladko poszlo


dzieki z tej jednej piersi jest ulga choć i tak cos boli zaraz poszukam w necie bo szlak mnie trafi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Chcialabym zapytać, może któraś z was wie, w którym momencie po zażyciu Arth*** umiera zarodek? Czy jest on nieżywy w momencie wydalenia jaja? Zabijają go skurcze czy substancje z leku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Chcialabym zapytać, może któraś z was wie, w którym momencie po zażyciu Arth*** umiera zarodek? Czy jest on nieżywy w momencie wydalenia jaja? Zabijają go skurcze czy substancje z leku?


w 12 tyg potrafi sie nawet ruszyc albo raczka albo nozka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Chcialabym zapytać, może któraś z was wie, w którym momencie po zażyciu Arth*** umiera zarodek? Czy jest on nieżywy w momencie wydalenia jaja? Zabijają go skurcze czy substancje z leku?


nic go nie zabija ani skurcze ani art po art dostajesz skurczy przy których wydala plod ale nie zabija

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po prostu umiera w momencie odklejenia się łożyska czy też
 kosmowki  . Przestaje być połączony z macicą i koniec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Chcialabym zapytać, może któraś z was wie, w którym momencie po zażyciu Arth*** umiera zarodek? Czy jest on nieżywy w momencie wydalenia jaja? Zabijają go skurcze czy substancje z leku?


   A co to ma za znaczenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tabletek Arthrotec Forte kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

Dziewczyny jutro biorę tabletki mam nadzieję że zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trochę się boję bo dwa tygodnie temu zamówiłam tabletki pierwszy raz i do zestawu włożyli mi tabletkę tiger zamiast tu więc zamówiłam drugi zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trochę się boję bo dwa tygodnie temu zamówiłam tabletki pierwszy raz i do zestawu włożyli mi tabletkę tiger zamiast tu więc zamówiłam drugi zestaw


I drugi zestaw też od oszustów zamowilas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgłoś na policję. Aborcja w tak wysokiej ciąży może byc rozpatrywana jako morderstwo.


A jak policja sie jej spyta,czemu akurat do niej napisala? to co powie ze swiadczy usługi pro-life,a art ma bo ja bola stawy? ogarnij sie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jedno opakowanie arthrotec 50mg 20 tabletek prosto z apteki. Telefon :692421234

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Chcialabym zapytać, może któraś z was wie, w którym momencie po zażyciu Arth*** umiera zarodek? Czy jest on nieżywy w momencie wydalenia jaja? Zabijają go skurcze czy substancje z leku?


Art. wywołuje skurcze, także dziecko się zwyczajnie rodzi i ponieważ samodzielnie nie jest jeszcze w stanie przeżyć - po porodzie umiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I drugi zestaw też od oszustów zamowilas ?


Mam kątami tel z tą Panią od której kupiłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam kątami tel z tą Panią od której kupiłam


Jutro się okarze mam nadzieję że będzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro się okarze mam nadzieję że będzie ok


Nie jestes sama tez jutro mam brac... Oby sie udalo bo jak nie to nie wiem co zrobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tab.  Artro.  Kupiłam dla siebie ale już mi się nie przydadzą. 
sslon-sw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprawka  salon-sw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestes sama tez jutro mam brac... Oby sie udalo bo jak nie to nie wiem co zrobie


Daj znać jak poszło.Mam nadzieje że nam się powiedzie. Widzę  że dziewczyny w takich sytuacjach są zawsze razem i starają się wspierać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musimy liczyc na siebie bo nikt inny raczej o tym nie wie. W naszym codziennym zwyklym swiecie jestesmy z tym same. Najgorsze jest to ze musimy uciekac do takich metod zamiast zrobic to normalnie i legalnie pod okiem specjalisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

obic to normalnie i legalnie pod okiem specjalisty[/QUOTE]
Niestety taki mamy kraj żeby kobiety musiały się w podziemiu zastanawiać co z tym zrobić. I mało tego jeszcze trafiać na oszustwo. Dramat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem juz po wzielam 3 op arthrotec i nic szczególnego się nie działo galaretka i odrobina krwi po dwóch tyg dostałam krwawienia ze skrzepami wczoraj zrobiłam test wyszedł negatywnie ☺jeszcze tylko wizyta u lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć czy mogę zażyć arth w pierwszych tygodniach ciąży czyli ok 2 tyg
Liczę od tego nieszczęsnego stosunku który był w dni płodne i jestem na 100 pewna 
Ze to było wtedy mogłabym zażyć mniejsza ilość tabletek? Jak to jest początek 
I jest jeszcze jeden problem karmie piersią 9miesieczna córkę cały dzień może obyć się bez cyca 
Gorzej w nocy zasypia przy cycu :/ pomóżcie proszę co mam zrobić nie mogę urodzić narazie dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć czy mogę zażyć arth w pierwszych tygodniach ciąży czyli ok 2 tyg
> Liczę od tego nieszczęsnego stosunku który był w dni płodne i jestem na 100 pewna 
> Ze to było wtedy mogłabym zażyć mniejsza ilość tabletek? Jak to jest początek 
> I jest jeszcze jeden problem karmie piersią 9miesieczna córkę cały dzień może obyć się bez cyca 
> Gorzej w nocy zasypia przy cycu :/ pomóżcie proszę co mam zrobić nie mogę urodzić narazie dziecka


Najpierw zrób test i zobacz czy faktycznie jesteś ja jestem mamą 10 mc chłopca i dwa miesiące nie miałam okresu i tez zakupiłam arthrotec i okazało się ze niepotrzebnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć czy mogę zażyć arth w pierwszych tygodniach ciąży czyli ok 2 tyg
> Liczę od tego nieszczęsnego stosunku który był w dni płodne i jestem na 100 pewna 
> Ze to było wtedy mogłabym zażyć mniejsza ilość tabletek? Jak to jest początek 
> I jest jeszcze jeden problem karmie piersią 9miesieczna córkę cały dzień może obyć się bez cyca 
> Gorzej w nocy zasypia przy cycu :/ pomóżcie proszę co mam zrobić nie mogę urodzić narazie dziecka


Pierwsza sprawa to potwierdź ciążę. Test można kupić w każdym rossmanie i aptece. Dwa, to ciążę liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki i niezależnie od wieku ciąży dawkowanie Arthroteku jest takie samo (wyłączając starsze ciążę, inaczej dawkuje się po 12tc). Trzy, o stosowaniu misoprostolu podczas karmienia piersią możesz poczytać na stronie WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art. wywołuje skurcze, także dziecko się zwyczajnie rodzi i ponieważ samodzielnie nie jest jeszcze w stanie przeżyć - po porodzie umiera.


umiera tak jak post wyżej odrywając soe od kosmówki. Plod wypada razem z workiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje dziewczyny za pomoc i wasze wskazowki. Zrobilam bete az 3razy dla pewności i spada. Do lekarza ide po weekendzie ale jestem na 90 ÷ pewna. 
Podziekowania naleza sie tez pani A. Od ktorej kupilam tabl i ktora mnie nie zostawila z tym sama tylko wsparla rozmowa.  Gdyby ktos szukal kontaktu do sprawdzonej pani polecam pania A. ( 781278014)
Mam nadzieje ze jestem tu ostatni raz... Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam prośbę do was dziewczyny a przede wszystkim do Pań które nie tylko brały ale i miały styczność z wieloma paniami które przeprowadzały u siebie kurację.
Chodzi o to by któraś z Was wypisała różne sposoby dawkowania, opisując przy tym czy dana dawka czy sposób podania jest najskuteczniejszy?? 
Ja jestem po 1 podaniu i niestety na mnie nie zadziało a brałam doustnie w 4tc, łącznie 10 tabl z przerwami oczywiście. Przeszukałam całe forum i każdy pisze inaczej, wiem że każda z nas jest inna stąd u każdej inaczej to przebiega, nie mniej jednak będę wdzięczna za odp na w/w pytanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam prośbę do was dziewczyny a przede wszystkim do Pań które nie tylko brały ale i miały styczność z wieloma paniami które przeprowadzały u siebie kurację.
> Chodzi o to by któraś z Was wypisała różne sposoby dawkowania, opisując przy tym czy dana dawka czy sposób podania jest najskuteczniejszy?? 
> Ja jestem po 1 podaniu i niestety na mnie nie zadziało a brałam doustnie w 4tc, łącznie 10 tabl z przerwami oczywiście. Przeszukałam całe forum i każdy pisze inaczej, wiem że każda z nas jest inna stąd u każdej inaczej to przebiega, nie mniej jednak będę wdzięczna za odp na w/w pytanie.


Każda z nas jest inna, ale dawkowanie misoprostolu jest jedno, ustalone przez WHO, czyli Światowa Organizacje zdrowia. Jest to trzy razy cztery tabletki co trzy godziny. To że czasem nie skutkuje, wynika z niskiej skuteczności samego misoprostolu, ok 60-70 %. Jeśli szukasz kobiet które mają doświadczenie w aborcji farmakologicznej, proponuje zajrzeć na womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org lub maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każda z nas jest inna, ale dawkowanie misoprostolu jest jedno, ustalone przez WHO, czyli Światowa Organizacje zdrowia. Jest to trzy razy cztery tabletki co trzy godziny. To że czasem nie skutkuje, wynika z niskiej skuteczności samego misoprostolu, ok 60-70 %. Jeśli szukasz kobiet które mają doświadczenie w aborcji farmakologicznej, proponuje zajrzeć na womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org lub maszwybor.net


Wszystkie te strony przeczytane.
Chodzi mi jednak o Wasze doświadczenia a szczegolnie tych co za 1 razem się nie udało, np czy dawka dopochwowa jest bardziej skuteczna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ponownie dziewczyny. Licząc od ostatniego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki to w ten poniedzialek co byl(16 stycznia) bylby 12 tydzien. Licząc od pierwszych dni plodnych(wiem kiedy dokladnie byly) - w ten piatek bedzie 11 tydzien. Wzielam arthrotec, 3 dawki po 4 tabletki(laczenie 12). Krwawilam, mialam bule brzucha przez kilka dni z odstepami, skrzepy, tkanki wylatywaly. Tak samo galaretka. Na pierwszym usg wyszlo (3 stycznia - ze jestem w ciazy na bank - to byl okolo 8 tydzien mierzac kalendarzykiem). Kuracja tabletkami nastapila i 13 stycznia poszlam na kolejne USG. Tam wyszedl pecherzyk z wodą z pogrubioną scianką. Pani napisala ciąża ze znakiem zapytania, a mi powiedziala, ze jesli juz to bardzo wczesna. Po tych naciskaniach na USG wyszlo ze mnie bardzo duzo galaretki, bardzo duzo krwi. Dwa dni wczesniej mialam garaczke, pewnie przez to, ze poronienie weszlo na poziom maksymalny. 8 dnia od wziecia arthrotec wyszla ze mnie jakby banka przezroczysta(podejrzewam, ze to ten pecherzyk) + sporo galaretki i skrzepow. Dzis jest 12 dzien od wziecia arthro i jakies tam skrzepiki malutkie wylatuja ze mnie i lekkie plamienie. Poszlam na beta hcg i wyszlo: 3419. Czyli zgodnie z rubryczka z tego labo "ciąża 2-3 tydzien". Oczywiscie pojde na ponownie beta hcg - co innego zrobic, ale jak myslicie, poronilam i trzeba poczekac az ten poziom beta hcg sie zbije? Dziekuje za odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tytulem platnosci:

twojemail

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC

Ulica:

ul. Piastowska 10c/2

Miasto

Krosno

Kod pocztowy

38-400

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.juliaprotonmail.com

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC 

ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Usowala ktoras z was w szesnastym tygodniu?? Udalo sie wam??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, dużo się tu pisze o tym że sam arthrotec potrafi nie zadziałać, a czy znacie przypadki by w połączeniu z methotrexate również nie zadziałał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwaga na ten numer konta i na meile oszusci oszusci nie wplacajcie im pieniedzy na konto bo nic nie dostaniecie po wplacie kontakt sie urywa nie maja zadnych tabletek

Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.julia@protonmail.com

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC 

ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## zadziwiona

W 9 tygodniu wzielam artro, mialam wszystkie objawy, brzuch, wymioty, goraczka, wylatywaly skrzepy, galaretka, tkanki, nitki. USG wykazalo pewną ciąze. Postanowilam wziac artro, 7 dni od wziecia artro poszlam na USG i wyszedl pecherzyk z plynem(bardzo wczesna ciaza i to nie na 100% wiadomo czy to ciaza). Dalej ze mnie wszystko wylatywalo w duzych, bardzo duzych ilosciach i chyba owy pecherzyk tez wylecial. Poszlam dzis na badanie beta hcg i wyszedl wynik jakbym byla w 2-3 tyg ciazy. Dalej ze mnie wylatuja skrzepy - przez to wynik jest wysoki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ponownie dziewczyny. Licząc od ostatniego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki to w ten poniedzialek co byl(16 stycznia) bylby 12 tydzien. Licząc od pierwszych dni plodnych(wiem kiedy dokladnie byly) - w ten piatek bedzie 11 tydzien. Wzielam arthrotec, 3 dawki po 4 tabletki(laczenie 12). Krwawilam, mialam bule brzucha przez kilka dni z odstepami, skrzepy, tkanki wylatywaly. Tak samo galaretka. Na pierwszym usg wyszlo (3 stycznia - ze jestem w ciazy na bank - to byl okolo 8 tydzien mierzac kalendarzykiem). Kuracja tabletkami nastapila i 13 stycznia poszlam na kolejne USG. Tam wyszedl pecherzyk z wodą z pogrubioną scianką. Pani napisala ciąża ze znakiem zapytania, a mi powiedziala, ze jesli juz to bardzo wczesna. Po tych naciskaniach na USG wyszlo ze mnie bardzo duzo galaretki, bardzo duzo krwi. Dwa dni wczesniej mialam garaczke, pewnie przez to, ze poronienie weszlo na poziom maksymalny. 8 dnia od wziecia arthrotec wyszla ze mnie jakby banka przezroczysta(podejrzewam, ze to ten pecherzyk) + sporo galaretki i skrzepow. Dzis jest 12 dzien od wziecia arthro i jakies tam skrzepiki malutkie wylatuja ze mnie i lekkie plamienie. Poszlam na beta hcg i wyszlo: 3419. Czyli zgodnie z rubryczka z tego labo "ciąża 2-3 tydzien". Oczywiscie pojde na ponownie beta hcg - co innego zrobic, ale jak myslicie, poronilam i trzeba poczekac az ten poziom beta hcg sie zbije? Dziekuje za odp.


Zrób koniecznie drugie hcg. Nic innego Ci nie pozostało a tylko to da pewność

----------


## zadziwiona

Troche inaczej to napisze bo zle wyszlo:
USG wykazalo pewną ciąze. W 9 tygodniu wzielam artro, mialam wszystkie objawy, brzuch, wymioty, goraczka, wylatywaly skrzepy, galaretka, tkanki, nitki. Po 7 dniach od wziecia artro poszlam na USG i wyszedl pecherzyk z plynem(bardzo wczesna ciaza i to nie na 100% wiadomo czy to ciaza). Dalej ze mnie wszystko wylatywalo w duzych, bardzo duzych ilosciach i chyba owy pecherzyk tez wylecial. Poszlam dzis na badanie beta hcg i wyszedl wynik jakbym byla w 2-3 tyg ciazy. Dalej ze mnie wylatuja skrzepy - przez to wynik jest wysoki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 9 tygodniu wzielam artro, mialam wszystkie objawy, brzuch, wymioty, goraczka, wylatywaly skrzepy, galaretka, tkanki, nitki. USG wykazalo pewną ciąze. Postanowilam wziac artro, 7 dni od wziecia artro poszlam na USG i wyszedl pecherzyk z plynem(bardzo wczesna ciaza i to nie na 100% wiadomo czy to ciaza). Dalej ze mnie wszystko wylatywalo w duzych, bardzo duzych ilosciach i chyba owy pecherzyk tez wylecial. Poszlam dzis na badanie beta hcg i wyszedl wynik jakbym byla w 2-3 tyg ciazy. Dalej ze mnie wylatuja skrzepy - przez to wynik jest wysoki?


Wysoki wynik jest dlatego, że ciąża była już w 9 tygodniu. Im później następuje poronienie, tym większy "wyjściowy" poziom a co za tym idzie dość wysoki poziom już po poronieniu. Będzie spadało jeszcze, a przynajmniej powinno. To hormony, które nie znikną z organizmu od razu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrób koniecznie drugie hcg. Nic innego Ci nie pozostało a tylko to da pewność


Ale jak myslisz moge nie byc w ciazy juz a miec taki wynik poniewaz dalej sie oczyszczam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, dużo się tu pisze o tym że sam arthrotec potrafi nie zadziałać, a czy znacie przypadki by w połączeniu z methotrexate również nie zadziałał?


Na 99÷ powinien .no ale zawsze jest " ale " trzeba wiedzieć jak dawkowac no i kazdy organizm jest inny. Nikt nie moze wywrozyc jak to bedzie w danym przypadku. Ja np robilam samym arthro 2 razy i nic. Koniec koncow odkupilam od pewnej pani zestaw wow i dopiero sie udalo. Sam arth to moim zdaniem wyrzucanie kasy w bloto..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jak myslisz moge nie byc w ciazy juz a miec taki wynik poniewaz dalej sie oczyszczam?


Oczywiście że tak, bo hormony jeszcze jakiś czas w organizmie będą. Aż całkiem się oczyści, czyli normalne będzie jeśli wynik będzie ciążowy nawet na chwilę przed nadejściem zwykłej miesiączki. Kontroluj tylko czy spada. Jeśli zbadasz jutro lub pojutrze i wynik będzie niższy to możesz być spokojna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście że tak, bo hormony jeszcze jakiś czas w organizmie będą. Aż całkiem się oczyści, czyli normalne będzie jeśli wynik będzie ciążowy nawet na chwilę przed nadejściem zwykłej miesiączki. Kontroluj tylko czy spada. Jeśli zbadasz jutro lub pojutrze i wynik będzie niższy to możesz być spokojna


Ufff, taka odpowiedz mnie bardzo uspokoiła, dziekuje slicznie. Mam jeszcze glupie pytanko zakladajac najgorszy wariant o ile taki jest - tak na logike, bylam w 9 tygodniu, beta hcg pokazuje 2-3 tydzien - dziecko nie moze sie zmniejszyc/cos innego sie stac, ze nagle sie odrodzi jak feniks z popiołu i znow ciąza? Po prostu skoro byl 9 tydz, jest 2-3 to oznacza, ze poronienie sie udalo i trzeba czekac az sie organizm oczysci lub poronenie sie udalo ale cos tam w organizmie nie do konca funkcjonuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usowala ktoras z was w szesnastym tygodniu?? Udalo sie wam??


Nie uwazasz ze juz za pozno na usuwanie? W tym tygodniu juz plod jest wykształcony. Mialas tyle czasu i dopiero teraz obudzilas sie ze zaciazylas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ufff, taka odpowiedz mnie bardzo uspokoiła, dziekuje slicznie. Mam jeszcze glupie pytanko zakladajac najgorszy wariant o ile taki jest - tak na logike, bylam w 9 tygodniu, beta hcg pokazuje 2-3 tydzien - dziecko nie moze sie zmniejszyc/cos innego sie stac, ze nagle sie odrodzi jak feniks z popiołu i znow ciąza? Po prostu skoro byl 9 tydz, jest 2-3 to oznacza, ze poronienie sie udalo i trzeba czekac az sie organizm oczysci lub poronenie sie udalo ale cos tam w organizmie nie do konca funkcjonuje?


Niektórym to by się przydało, żeby im się mózg odrodził "jak Feniks z popiołów"  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na 99÷ powinien .no ale zawsze jest " ale " trzeba wiedzieć jak dawkowac no i kazdy organizm jest inny. Nikt nie moze wywrozyc jak to bedzie w danym przypadku. Ja np robilam samym arthro 2 razy i nic. Koniec koncow odkupilam od pewnej pani zestaw wow i dopiero sie udalo. Sam arth to moim zdaniem wyrzucanie kasy w bloto..


Dziękuję Ci za odpowiedź  :Smile: To że zawsze pozostaje jakieś "ale" jest dla mnie oczywiste, ale bardziej interesował mnie fakt czy wszystkie te Panie którym się nie udało, nawet kilkukrotnie stosowały sam art czy może methotrexate?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miało być czy razem z methotrexate  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję Ci za odpowiedź To że zawsze pozostaje jakieś "ale" jest dla mnie oczywiste, ale bardziej interesował mnie fakt czy wszystkie te Panie którym się nie udało, nawet kilkukrotnie stosowały sam art czy może methotrexate?


Moim zdaniem sam arth to wyrzucanie kasy w bloto. Jak masz dostęp do oryginalnego metotrexatu to lepiej dla ciebie. Jak nie to zawsze zostaje zestaw z wow/  whw .nie warto sie bawic bo czas nie jest twoim sprzymierzencem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moim zdaniem sam arth to wyrzucanie kasy w bloto. Jak masz dostęp do oryginalnego metotrexatu to lepiej dla ciebie. Jak nie to zawsze zostaje zestaw z wow/  whw .nie warto sie bawic bo czas nie jest twoim sprzymierzencem


Co do wow bardzo bym chciała ale nie mogę ryzykować, rozmawiałam już mailowo z womenkami i podanie danych osobowych jest obowiązkowe nawet wysyłając poprzez poste restante, a ja że tak powiem nie mogę narazić się na kontrole z uc (nie będę wchodzić w szczegóły bo to nie ma znaczenia) a na dodatek moje województwo jest narażone na pewną kontrolę  ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co do wow bardzo bym chciała ale nie mogę ryzykować, rozmawiałam już mailowo z womenkami i podanie danych osobowych jest obowiązkowe nawet wysyłając poprzez poste restante, a ja że tak powiem nie mogę narazić się na kontrole z uc (nie będę wchodzić w szczegóły bo to nie ma znaczenia) a na dodatek moje województwo jest narażone na pewną kontrolę  ..


Podaj maila. Pogadamy na priv. Moze znajdziemy wyjście z sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co do wow bardzo bym chciała ale nie mogę ryzykować, rozmawiałam już mailowo z womenkami i podanie danych osobowych jest obowiązkowe nawet wysyłając poprzez poste restante, a ja że tak powiem nie mogę narazić się na kontrole z uc (nie będę wchodzić w szczegóły bo to nie ma znaczenia) a na dodatek moje województwo jest narażone na pewną kontrolę  ..


Whw może wysłać ci przesyłkę nierejestrowana, która idzie jak zwykły list w strefie schengen i nie sprawdzają jej celnicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ufff, taka odpowiedz mnie bardzo uspokoiła, dziekuje slicznie. Mam jeszcze glupie pytanko zakladajac najgorszy wariant o ile taki jest - tak na logike, bylam w 9 tygodniu, beta hcg pokazuje 2-3 tydzien - dziecko nie moze sie zmniejszyc/cos innego sie stac, ze nagle sie odrodzi jak feniks z popiołu i znow ciąza? Po prostu skoro byl 9 tydz, jest 2-3 to oznacza, ze poronienie sie udalo i trzeba czekac az sie organizm oczysci lub poronenie sie udalo ale cos tam w organizmie nie do konca funkcjonuje?


Nie jest to możliwe. To nie jest 2-3 tydzień, tylko prawidłowy spadek poziomu hormonu - on spada w różnym tempie, każdy organizm jest inny, każda ciąża jest inna. Jedyne co możesz zrobić to drugie badanie, a potem czekać aż hormon spadnie do nieciążowego poziomu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z whw w rozsądnej cenie odsprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw z whw w rozsądnej cenie odsprzedam


Jaka cena??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisze na meila elaola99@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usowala ktoras z was w szesnastym tygodniu?? Udalo sie wam??


Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży oraz tych, które są po aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl/


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 20 tab. z apteki jeśli ktoś chce to proszę o kontakt przez orzeszek8@.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Mam straszny problem a mianowicie od dawna miewam nieregularne miesiączki (przesuwają się tydzień/dwa) jednak obecnie nie mam okresu od ponad 8 tygodni. Oczywiście robiłam 3 testy z odstępami czasu około tygodniowymi i wszystkie wychodziły negatywne a mimo to okresu nadal brak a miewam nudności. Myślicie że to możliwe żebym jednak była w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Mam straszny problem a mianowicie od dawna miewam nieregularne miesiączki (przesuwają się tydzień/dwa) jednak obecnie nie mam okresu od ponad 8 tygodni. Oczywiście robiłam 3 testy z odstępami czasu około tygodniowymi i wszystkie wychodziły negatywne a mimo to okresu nadal brak a miewam nudności. Myślicie że to możliwe żebym jednak była w ciąży?


Zrób betę albo USG, i w ogóle idź do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, bylam w 10 tygodni ciazy, po 12 dniach od wziecia artro, beta hcg wykazała jakbym była w 3 tygodniu ciązy. Skoro tak sie obnizylo to znaczy, ze poronienie sie udalo i teraz tylko czekać az to spadnie(ponowne badanie do wykonania)?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł 
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł) 
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, bylam w 10 tygodni ciazy, po 12 dniach od wziecia artro, beta hcg wykazała jakbym była w 3 tygodniu ciązy. Skoro tak sie obnizylo to znaczy, ze poronienie sie udalo i teraz tylko czekać az to spadnie(ponowne badanie do wykonania)?


Tak, zrób badanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, bylam w 10 tygodni ciazy, po 12 dniach od wziecia artro, beta hcg wykazała jakbym była w 3 tygodniu ciązy. Skoro tak sie obnizylo to znaczy, ze poronienie sie udalo i teraz tylko czekać az to spadnie(ponowne badanie do wykonania)?


Już Ci wyżej ktoś kilka razy odpowiedział na to pytanie. Po co w kółko o to pytasz? Idź zrób druga betę i ciesz się życiem kobieto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw z WOW w oryginalnej kopercie , mail ana.mi1977@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już Ci wyżej ktoś kilka razy odpowiedział na to pytanie. Po co w kółko o to pytasz? Idź zrób druga betę i ciesz się życiem kobieto.


Pierwszy raz spytalam, nie wiem o co chodzi..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 
> 12 szt Cytotec 400zł
> 
> Tel. 576.091.189


12 szt !?? 200 i 400 ?! Ja piedole ...pojebalo kogos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktoś na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z wow ? i oczywiście jest gotów wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ma ktoś na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z wow ? i oczywiście jest gotów wysłać przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?


 Tak. Podaj meila , albo jakiś kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Podaj meila , albo jakiś kontakt.


kamm69@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 szt !?? 200 i 400 ?! Ja piedole ...pojebalo kogos


   I to tak konkretnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zakupiłam dwa opakowania arthrotec w aptece bo nie wiedziałam ,że zadziała za pierwszym razem. Zostało mi jedno opakowanie 20 sztuk na sprzedaż. Jakby ktoś chciał to mogę odpsrezdac bo mi się już nie przyda. Kontakt 793557211

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak to jest z tym sprawdzeniem zawartości??? 
Czy takie przesyłki krajowe nie są już sprawdzane przez urzędy celne czy inne instytucje??? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Lika

Hej dziewczyny. Mam taki problem a zarazem pytanie. Wzięłam wczoraj art , przeszłam przez piekło ale dzisiaj praktycznie nic sie nie dzieje. Co mam robić.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Mam taki problem a zarazem pytanie. Wzięłam wczoraj art , przeszłam przez piekło ale dzisiaj praktycznie nic sie nie dzieje. Co mam robić.?


Przez pieklo tzn?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak to jest z tym sprawdzeniem zawartości??? 
> Czy takie przesyłki krajowe nie są już sprawdzane przez urzędy celne czy inne instytucje??? 
> Pozdrawiam


Krajowe nie są sprawdzane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Zakupiłam dwa opakowania arthrotec w aptece bo nie wiedziałam ,że zadziała za pierwszym razem. Zostało mi jedno opakowanie 20 sztuk na sprzedaż. Jakby ktoś chciał to mogę odpsrezdac bo mi się już nie przyda. Kontakt 793557211


   I odsprzedasz w takiej cenie w jakiej zakupiłaś w aptece?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krajowe nie są sprawdzane


   Dokładnie, opcja sprawdzenia zawartości jest dla Ciebie- Ty przy listonoszu zaglądasz do przesyłki - jeśli zawartość jest zgodna z tym co zamówiłaś to odbierasz, jeśli nie to nie odbierasz :Smile:

----------


## Lika

Po pierwszej dawce lekki ból brzucha i dreszcze , po drugiej dostałam mocne krwawienie mimo tego wzięłam 3 dawkę no i się zaczęło. Dużo krwi i skrzepów i to takich dużych , gorączka ponad 37 stopni , biegunka , duszności , drgawki... Męczyłam się tak do 4rano. Ból był nie do zniesienia , to co ze Mnie wylatywało było duże. A dzisiaj prawie nic. Lekkie krwawienie ale zero skrzepów itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwszej dawce lekki ból brzucha i dreszcze , po drugiej dostałam mocne krwawienie mimo tego wzięłam 3 dawkę no i się zaczęło. Dużo krwi i skrzepów i to takich dużych , gorączka ponad 37 stopni , biegunka , duszności , drgawki... Męczyłam się tak do 4rano. Ból był nie do zniesienia , to co ze Mnie wylatywało było duże. A dzisiaj prawie nic. Lekkie krwawienie ale zero skrzepów itd.


Na drugi dzień nie musi być skrzepów. A krwawienie może pojawiać się i znikać. Zrób dwa razy betę, żeby się przekonać czy się udało.

----------


## Lika

Właśnie chodzi o to że chwilowo nie mogę wybrać sie do przychodni na zrobienie bety. Mam lekkie krwawienie ale to nie to samo co wczoraj. Trochę sie martwię że się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie chodzi o to że chwilowo nie mogę wybrać sie do przychodni na zrobienie bety. Mam lekkie krwawienie ale to nie to samo co wczoraj. Trochę sie martwię że się nie udało.


No my tego tym bardziej nie wiemy. Jedynie badania mogą dać odpowiedź.

----------


## Lika

A test ciążowy zamiast bety .? Czy to jeszcze nie czas na to .?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A test ciążowy zamiast bety .? Czy to jeszcze nie czas na to .?


On będzie pozytywny jeszcze długo

----------


## Lika

Aha czyli chwilowo żyje w zawieszenie i niewiedzy. Trochę sie boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży oraz tych, które są po aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

skontaktuj się z nami.

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych.
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb.
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl/


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora,
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lilka nie ma takie opcji raczej żeby się nie udało.Jesli były duże skrzepy i cała akcja to wiadomo na 99% ze już po wszystkim.Zrob Bete na dniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie będzie się raz nasilać a raz zmniejszać i tak do około 2 tygodni.Skrzepy jeszcze mogą się pojawiać  ponieważ macica będzie się dalej oczyszczać

----------


## Lika

Dzięki dziewczyny za wszystkie odpowiedzi bo serio strasznie się stresuje. Jak tylko wróce do Siebie to zrobie bete. Ogólnie zostało Mi jeszcze 8 tabletek , zastanawiałam sie czy brać ale chyba odpuszczę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,Mam 12 tab artro.Proszę pisać na maila salon-sw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma takie potrzeby moim zdaniem,chyba ze całkowicie przestaniesz teraz się oczyszczać,wtedy można pomyśleć ...

----------


## Lika

Niby się oczyszczam ale jest to bardzo słabe. Poczekam i zobaczę. Wróce i zrobie bete bo mam taki stres ze masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lilka podaj maila to się odedzwe do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie moze jak zalatwic sobie recepte na ten lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, czy ktoras z was stosowala art w 2-3tyg. ciazy ? jak przebiegala akcja ... ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, czy ktoras z was stosowala art w 2-3tyg. ciazy ? jak przebiegala akcja ... ?


A skąd wiesz że w ogóle jesteś w ciąży tak szybko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd wiesz że w ogóle jesteś w ciąży tak szybko?


liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki jestem w 6tyg., aczkolwiek lekarz na usg stwierdzil,ze nie jest pewien czy to ciaza, mimo ze pokazal mi  'pryszcz' na monitorze, a wyszedl pozytywny test. pytam z ciekawosci czy ktora z was robila w tak wczesnych etapach zabieg, bo przeszperalam forum i wyczytalam,ze udawalo sie dziewczynom w 4-5tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny , co mowicie ginekologowi jak idziecie już po wszystkim?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciąze liczymy od ostatniej mieiaczki zawsze ,wiec skoro 6 tygodni temu miałas miesiaczke to jesteś w 6 tygodniu albo już w 7

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dwa razy stosowałam arthotec w 2 i 3 tyg skutecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak możesz  stosować artotec w 2 tygodniu?? Dziewczyny nie piszczie głupot.Najwczesniej można w 4 tygodniu kiedy dowiadujemy się o ciązy,czyli mnw.2 tygodnie od zapłodnienia ,ale ciazą 4 tygodniowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem 7 tygodni po wzięciu arthrotec poszlo ok po 2 tyg bylam na kontroli i dostalam skierowanie na lyzeczkiwanie i po tym moje życie to dramat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu dramat? A nie dało się bez łyżeczkowania? przy pierwszej miesiączce powinno się oczyścić już wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu dramat? A nie dało się bez łyżeczkowania? przy pierwszej miesiączce powinno się oczyścić już wszystko


Pierwszy tydz bylo ok w drugim mialam gorączkę bolal mnie brzuch poszlam na kontrole stwierdzil poronienie i poniewaz robila sie infekcja i mialam pozostalosci dostalam skierowanie do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwszy tydz bylo ok w drugim mialam gorączkę bolal mnie brzuch poszlam na kontrole stwierdzil poronienie i poniewaz robila sie infekcja i mialam pozostalosci dostalam skierowanie do szpitala na lyzeczkowanie


i i nie mialam znieczulenia żadnego moge wam opisac jak wygląda rzeźnia w moim szpitalu a ja jeszcze mam skutki ubocze zycia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lilka nie ma takie opcji raczej żeby się nie udało.Jesli były duże skrzepy i cała akcja to wiadomo na 99% ze już po wszystkim.Zrob Bete na dniach


Miałam dokładnie takie same objawy i jednak okazało się, że się nie udało, chociaż byłam pewna... Więc tylko badanie da pewność.

----------


## Lika

> Lilka podaj maila to się odedzwe do Ciebie





nikokz4@wp.pl

----------


## Lika

> nikokz4@wp.pl



nikolz4@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie piszę glupot dokładnie wiem kiedy miałam owulacjie i kiedy zaszłam.2tydzień to poziom bety mniej więcej 105 jestem lekarzem więc nie uważaj się za alfę i omegę -których tu na forum nie brakuje.Tak ciążę liczy sie od dnia ostatniej miesiączki lecz są sytuacje kiedy wiemy dokladnie gdy nastąpiła owulacja nawet dzień przed miesiączką i od tego dnia liczymy.Ostatnia miesiączka jest umownym wylicznikiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie piszę glupot dokładnie wiem kiedy miałam owulacjie i kiedy zaszłam.2tydzień to poziom bety mniej więcej 105 jestem lekarzem więc nie uważaj się za alfę i omegę -których tu na forum nie brakuje.Tak ciążę liczy sie od dnia ostatniej miesiączki lecz są sytuacje kiedy wiemy dokladnie gdy nastąpiła owulacja nawet dzień przed miesiączką i od tego dnia liczymy.Ostatnia miesiączka jest umownym wylicznikiem.


Owulacja dzień przed miesiączką. Ciekawe na której akademii medycznej uczą takich bzdur...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co nie słyszałaś o owulacji dzień przed?To jeszcze mało wiesz i czytałaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli chcesz usuwać 2 tygodniową ciążę rozumiem?  Która się jeszcze w macicy nie zagniezdziła? No ok...nie będę podważać wiedzy Pani Doktor. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie piszę glupot dokładnie wiem kiedy miałam owulacjie i kiedy zaszłam.2tydzień to poziom bety mniej więcej 105 jestem lekarzem więc nie uważaj się za alfę i omegę -których tu na forum nie brakuje.Tak ciążę liczy sie od dnia ostatniej miesiączki lecz są sytuacje kiedy wiemy dokladnie gdy nastąpiła owulacja nawet dzień przed miesiączką i od tego dnia liczymy.Ostatnia miesiączka jest umownym wylicznikiem.


    Kim Ty jesteś? Lekarzem? Nie kompromituj się. Zaraz chyba pęknę ze śmiechu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co nie słyszałaś o owulacji dzień przed?To jeszcze mało wiesz i czytałaś


Kobieto, chociaż w Wikipedii byś poczytala o cyklu miesiaczkowym, żeby się tu nie ośmieszać...i jeszcze lekarza udaje. Lekarz jak chce usunąć ciążę, to wie czym i gdzie to zrobić i nie wchodzi na takie fora....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto, chociaż w Wikipedii byś poczytala o cyklu miesiaczkowym, żeby się tu nie ośmieszać...i jeszcze lekarza udaje. Lekarz jak chce usunąć ciążę, to wie czym i gdzie to zrobić i nie wchodzi na takie fora....


   No właśnie o to chodzi! Lekarka szukająca na forum w internecie informacji jak i kiedy usunąć ciążę. No ja zaraz nie wytrzymam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja myślę, że może niech się Pani Dr. konsultuje z WHW to może coś fachowo doradzą tamtejsi lekarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już różne gwiazdy tu były, ale lekarka to prawdziwy hit. Perełka dosłownie. Hahahahaha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie, ale to by nie było takie złe. Taka "owulacja dzień przed miesiączką". Jest sobie owulacja, dochodzi do zapłodnienia, zarodek się zagnieżdza a  tu bach! Nazajutrz miesiączka! I wszystko sruuu ! Poleciało z okresem. Taka autoaborcja ! W ogóle by się dzieci nie rodziły  :Smile:   ja bym mogła tak mieć  :Wink:  może "Pani Doktor" podpowie, jak to wywołać u zdrowej kobiety ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki do stu zlotych. Moj email sikoreczka0508@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotec za 140 zł, na maila mogę wysłać zawartość pudełka, wszystko w opakowaniu razem z ulotka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tab Arthretoc kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotec za 140 zł, na maila mogę wysłać zawartość pudełka, wszystko w opakowaniu razem z ulotka


 jesli to dalej aktualne, chcialabym odkupic. Moge prosic maila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie tabletki do stu zlotych. Moj email sikoreczka0508@wp.pl


Za stowe? Nie zartuj... Za takie grosze w zyciu bym sie sprzedala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chętnie odkupię zestaw z wow? Jak ktoś ma to proszę zostawić maila a się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

któraś z was coś wie o sprzedającym zestawy z wow iwonamatti@gmail.com ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie, opcja sprawdzenia zawartości jest dla Ciebie- Ty przy listonoszu zaglądasz do przesyłki - jeśli zawartość jest zgodna z tym co zamówiłaś to odbierasz, jeśli nie to nie odbierasz


a co się wpisuje w tym zaświadczeniu żeby nie bylo przypalu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co się wpisuje w tym zaświadczeniu żeby nie bylo przypalu?


    Wpisz " suplement diety" albo "witaminy"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jesli to dalej aktualne, chcialabym odkupic. Moge prosic maila?


Prosze o podanie maila a odezwę sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chętnie odkupię zestaw z wow? Jak ktoś ma to proszę zostawić maila a się odezwę.


Prosze pisac elaola99@wp.pl

----------


## jadzia979@wp.pl

> Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotec za 140 zł, na maila mogę wysłać zawartość pudełka, wszystko w opakowaniu razem z ulotka


Proszę o wysłanie zdjecia tabletek ja bym je wzieła
jadzia979@wp.pl

----------


## jadzia979@wp.pl

> I odsprzedasz w takiej cenie w jakiej zakupiłaś w aptece?




Odkupię tabletki z wysyłka za pobraniem
jadzia979@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wpisz " suplement diety" albo "witaminy"


a zdażyło wam się że przesyłka została przechwycona ???

----------


## jadzia979@wp.pl

Kupię tabletki z wysyłką za pobraniem
jadzia979@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w tytule, pilnie odkupie, zaplace przy odbiorze. kamarko10@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj przechodziłam przez to, tylko najgorsza ta niepewnosc jak sie powiodlo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po czym poznac ze sie nie udalo? Wlasnie biore druga dawke i szczeze mam obawy. Dreszcze sa lekkie krwawienie tez. Masakra tak bardzo chce zeby sie udalo. Przez to wszystko chyba osiwialam do reszty  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po czym poznac ze sie nie udalo? Wlasnie biore druga dawke i szczeze mam obawy. Dreszcze sa lekkie krwawienie tez. Masakra tak bardzo chce zeby sie udalo. Przez to wszystko chyba osiwialam do reszty


Beta hcg z krwi dwa razy w odstępie kilku dni. Nikt nie zgadnie czy się udało czy nie bez konkretnych wyników

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 12tabletek kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dlugo krwawilyscie po art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie do 2 tygodni może być nawet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po czym poznac ze sie nie udalo? Wlasnie biore druga dawke i szczeze mam obawy. Dreszcze sa lekkie krwawienie tez. Masakra tak bardzo chce zeby sie udalo. Przez to wszystko chyba osiwialam do reszty


Przede wszystkim sama widzisz jak wygląda akcja ,czy były duże skrzepy ,krwawienie ból..skórcze ,a w poniedziałek Beta HCG i w środe ponownie.Jeśli spada znaczy ze się udało.Możesz również od razu isc do lekarza lub szpitala podjechać i powiedzieć ze zaczęłaś mocno krwawić i bol brzucha.... zrobią USG i wiesz odrazu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PS . z tym osiwieniem to akurat wszystko możliwe ;D bo ja też posiwiałam gdy byłam w tej samej sytuacji...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 6 tabletek art jeśli komuś się przyda odsprzedam proszę zostawi email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 15 tabletek arthrotec za 140 zł, na maila mogę wysłać zawartość pudełka, wszystko w opakowaniu razem z ulotka


emk.kluska@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a zdażyło wam się że przesyłka została przechwycona ???


   Ale przez kogo i na jakiej niby podstawie miała by być przechwycona przesyłka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy ustają objawy? wczoraj przeszłam przez to, prawie wszystkie objawy ustały, oprócz tego, że jeszcze często chodze do łazienki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy ustają objawy? wczoraj przeszłam przez to, prawie wszystkie objawy ustały, oprócz tego, że jeszcze często chodze do łazienki.


Ale jakie objawy? Objawy po misoprostolu, czy objawy ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie, ale to by nie było takie złe. Taka "owulacja dzień przed miesiączką". Jest sobie owulacja, dochodzi do zapłodnienia, zarodek się zagnieżdza a  tu bach! Nazajutrz miesiączka! I wszystko sruuu ! Poleciało z okresem. Taka autoaborcja ! W ogóle by się dzieci nie rodziły   ja bym mogła tak mieć  może "Pani Doktor" podpowie, jak to wywołać u zdrowej kobiety ??


Jeżeli dzień przed okresem była owulacjia to zarodek "sru nie polecie ? dnis następnego głupia babo.Ci ty myślisz że cykl miesiączkowy to matematyka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli dzień przed okresem była owulacjia to zarodek "sru nie polecie ? dnis następnego głupia babo.Ci ty myślisz że cykl miesiączkowy to matematyka


Jeszcze raz, po polsku i bez wulgaryzmów, możesz ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Objawy ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam za błędy i wulgaryzmy ale w nie typowych sytuacjach dzień przede okresem może nastąpić owulacja i już dnia następnego okresu nie będzie.Mój przykład okres miał być 25 12 zawsze w zegarku 24 wrócił mąż po długiej nieobecności -zaszłam w ciążę którą lekarza potwierdził 07 01 po badaniu beta hcg dosłownie dzień po zagnieżdżeniu (które następuje od 7do 12 dnia)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam za błędy i wulgaryzmy ale w nie typowych sytuacjach dzień przede okresem może nastąpić owulacja i już dnia następnego okresu nie będzie.Mój przykład okres miał być 25 12 zawsze w zegarku 24 wrócił mąż po długiej nieobecności -zaszłam w ciążę którą lekarza potwierdził 07 01 po badaniu beta hcg dosłownie dzień po zagnieżdżeniu (które następuje od 7do 12 dnia)


Ale to nie jest owulacja dzień przed okresem, tylko owulacja, która się przesunęła w czasie i wystąpiła wtedy, kiedy powinien wystąpić okres. Jak ktoś pisze że owulacja może wystąpić przed okresem, to ja to rozumiem tak, że jednego dnia jest owulacja, a następnego już okres, co jest kompletnie niemożliwe. Starajmy się więc formułować swoje myśli jasno i nie będzie nieporozumień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> On będzie pozytywny jeszcze długo


Ja zrobiłam test jakieś dwa dni po skończeniu krwawienia i wyszedł negatywnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zrobiłam test jakieś dwa dni po skończeniu krwawienia i wyszedł negatywnie


 
Ile to było dni od poronienia  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam arthrotec forte właśnie zamierzam to zrobić powiecie jak dokładnie to zrobić jaka dawka 6 tydzień bhcg2078

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile to było dni od poronienia  ?


Wiesz co ja wzięłam 3 op arthrotec I za każdym razem galaretka i trochę krwi ostatniadawka 24 grudnia i wszystkie objawy dreszcze bóle skurcze galaretka z czymś takim i trochę krwi a dopiero się oczyszczać zaczęłam 6 stycznia dużo skrzepow przez trzy dni dużo krwi i w dzień i w nocy jak mi się krwawienie skończyło dwa dni później zrobiłam test i wyszedł negatywnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam arthrotec forte właśnie zamierzam to zrobić powiecie jak dokładnie to zrobić jaka dawka 6 tydzień bhcg2078


4 tabletki pod jezyk na 30 minut co 3 godziny. Robisz tak 3 razy. Po rozpuszczeniu tabletki wypluc rdzenie (mala tableteczka ktora jest w tej duzej)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tabletki pod jezyk na 30 mifnut co 3 godziny. Robisz tak 3 razy. Po rozpuszczeniu tabletki wypluc rdzenie (mala tableteczka ktora jest w tej duzej)


Dziękuje zaczynam boję się bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje zaczynam boję się bardzo


Ja robilam wczoraj tez pierwszy raz. Jesli nie masz nikogo z kim bys mogla byc przez ten czas to pisz tutaj. Bede zagladac bo wiem ze to ciezkie chwile ale do przezycia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tobie się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tobie się udało?


Wiesz co nie wiem. Nie mam jak sprawdzic bo jest weekend a jechsc do szpitala nie chce. Obstawiam ze tak i tej mysli sie trzymam. Zauwazylam.ze nie mam juz obrzmialych piersi i zyly na nich nie sa widoczne jak byly wczesniej. Dodatkowo nie irytuja mnie zapachy i rano nie mialam mdlosci. Po zazyciu art mialam galaretke i dosc silne skurcze a kiedy siedzialam na toalecie z biegunka to w pewnym momencie poczulam jak cos ze mnie wylatuje wiekszego. Nie wiem czy tylko takie odczucie ale trzymam kciuki ze jest po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co nie wiem. Nie mam jak sprawdzic bo jest weekend a jechsc do szpitala nie chce. Obstawiam ze tak i tej mysli sie trzymam. Zauwazylam.ze nie mam juz obrzmialych piersi i zyly na nich nie sa widoczne jak byly wczesniej. Dodatkowo nie irytuja mnie zapachy i rano nie mialam mdlosci. Po zazyciu art mialam galaretke i dosc silne skurcze a kiedy siedzialam na toalecie z biegunka to w pewnym momencie poczulam jak cos ze mnie wylatuje wiekszego. Nie wiem czy tylko takie odczucie ale trzymam kciuki ze jest po wszystkim


Strasznie mnie cofa c,y to normalne w buzi straszna papka i nagle dostałam pełno śluby w buzi  :Frown:   tak jak by język detwial i piecze też tak miałaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Tabl.sprawdzone i w rozsadnej cenie B.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Nr tel podam przez maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Strasznie mnie cofa c,y to normalne w buzi straszna papka i nagle dostałam pełno śluby w buzi   tak jak by język detwial i piecze też tak miałaś ?


Niestety tez tak mialam. Dobrze jest brac jakies pol godziny przed lokomotiv czy cos podobnego. Troche mi poparzylo pod jezykiem ale jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie co zrobiłam test i wyszła jedna kreska mocna a druga ledwo widać a jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie co zrobiłam test i wyszła jedna kreska mocna a druga ledwo widać a jestem po


A kiedy bralas art? Bo jesli na dniach to wszystko ok. Od razu nie pokaze  Ci jednej kreski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kiedy bralas art? Bo jesli na dniach to wszystko ok. Od razu nie pokaze  Ci jednej kreski


Pod koniec grudnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zapakowany w kopertę od womenek zestaw z WOW, więcej na maila ana.mi1977@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mija prawie 2 godzina i nic  :Frown:   od zażycia 1 dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mija prawie 2 godzina i nic   od zażycia 1 dawki


Spokojnie. Duzo dziewczym pisze ze przychodzi po 2 dawce. Ja tez myslalam ze u mnie nic i wlozylam palec specjalnie a jak wyciagnelam to byl z krwi. Zanim krrw sie wydostanie na zewnatrz i wszystko sie rozkreci troche musi jednak minac to nie jest hop siup. Jakies inne objawy masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Schodzi taki śluz bezbarwny dość sporo i od czasu do czasu coś zakluje w podbrzuszu i miałam 1raz biegunkę i tyle zażywam 2dawke teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie mozna wyjac rdzen art, po 30min jak sie wszystko rozpusci,czy wczesniej ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po jakim czasie mozna wyjac rdzen art, po 30min jak sie wszystko rozpusci,czy wczesniej ????


Mozesz wczesniej. Czytalam ze dziewczyny zanim wlozyly tabletki to je kroily i wyciagaly rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co nie słyszałaś o owulacji dzień przed?To jeszcze mało wiesz i czytałaś


też zaszłam w ciążę dwa dni przed planowaną miesiączką. niestety. to możliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po jakim czasie mozna wyjac rdzen art, po 30min jak sie wszystko rozpusci,czy wczesniej ????


   Śmiało możesz rdzenie powyciągać pod zażyciem tabletek. Jak je wyciągniesz, to nie będą tak palić w język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dlugo krwawilyscie po art?


równe trzy tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy to mozliwe ze przy przyjeciu 1 dawki odrazu pojawil sie mocne bóle brzucha?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy to mozliwe ze przy przyjeciu 1 dawki odrazu pojawil sie mocne bóle brzucha?


    Oczywiście,że to możliwe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mam arthrotec forte właśnie zamierzam to zrobić powiecie jak dokładnie to zrobić jaka dawka 6 tydzień bhcg2078


ja miałam dawkowanie podane przez mojego ginekologa. wzięłam 4dopochwowo wieczorem kładąc się spać. następną taką sama dawkę o 6rano potem o 10 2tabletki. W sumie 10sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Schodzi taki śluz bezbarwny dość sporo i od czasu do czasu coś zakluje w podbrzuszu i miałam 1raz biegunkę i tyle zażywam 2dawke teraz


nie denerwuj się. po drugiej albo trzeciej dawce się zacząć może

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie wzięłam2 dawkę prócz biegunki cisza i chyba mnie temperatura bierze mam wrażenie że się nie uda  :Frown:  boję się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja miałam dawkowanie podane przez mojego ginekologa. wzięłam 4dopochwowo wieczorem kładąc się spać. następną taką sama dawkę o 6rano potem o 10 2tabletki. W sumie 10sztuk


Czy ginekolog przepisal Ci art na wywolanie poronienia zdrowego plodu czy juz obumarlego? Pytam z ciekawosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wzięłam2 dawkę prócz biegunki cisza i chyba mnie temperatura bierze mam wrażenie że się nie uda  boję się


Spokojnie. Ja tak sie bylam tego wszystkiego ze przewertowalam caly internet. Bardzo malo osob pisalo o niepowodzeniu. Byly takie co od razu krwawily albo takie co dopiero na nastepny dzien . Moze nie bedzie tak zle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje dziewczyny że mogę tak pisać tu do was niestety jestem z tym teraz sama bo mąż nie może być przy mnie jest zagranica dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;152439]Właśnie wzięłam2 dawkę prócz biegunki cisza i chyba mnie temperatura bierze mam wrażenie że się nie uda  :Frown:  boję się[/QUOTE
spokojnie też tak miałam. poczekaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ginekolog przepisal Ci art na wywolanie poronienia zdrowego plodu czy juz obumarlego? Pytam z ciekawosci


nie przepisał mi. tylko powiedział jakie tabletki zdobyć jeśli nie chcę tej ciąży A potem powiedział jak dawkować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;152442]Dziękuje dziewczyny że mogę tak pisać tu do was niestety jestem z tym teraz sama bo mąż nie może być przy mnie jest zagranica dziękuje[/QUOTE
jestem z tobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;152446]


> Dziękuje dziewczyny że mogę tak pisać tu do was niestety jestem z tym teraz sama bo mąż nie może być przy mnie jest zagranica dziękuje[/QUOTE
> jestem z tobą


   Ja też. Dasz radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny.  Poniedzialek chce isc do lekarza. Co mam powiedziec zeby bylo wiarygodnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny.  Poniedzialek chce isc do lekarza. Co mam powiedziec zeby bylo wiarygodnie?


   Powiedz,że spóźniał Ci się okres a jak go w końcu dostałaś to był jakiś tak nienaturalnie obfity i przyszłaś,żeby sprawdzić co się dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy mozna pic wode (w dowolnej ilosci) miedzy dawkami?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy mozna pic wode (w dowolnej ilosci) miedzy dawkami?????


   Między dawkami możesz pić ile chcesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz,że spóźniał Ci się okres a jak go w końcu dostałaś to był jakiś tak nienaturalnie obfity i przyszłaś,żeby sprawdzić co się dzieje.


potwierdzam. że silnie też bolało. bardziej niż zwykle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczęłam schodzić zemne śluz lekko pobrawiony krwią .wlasnie zazywam 3 dawkę może wkoncu się zacznie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bedzie dobrze zobaczysz. Jakies skurcze masz czy jeszcze.sie za duzo nie dzieje? I ile.masz tabletek? 12 czy wiecej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mam skurczy boli mnie tylko żołądek mam jeszcze 8 bo 12 już zazylam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam skurczy boli mnie tylko żołądek mam jeszcze 8 bo 12 już zazylam


szkoda że bierzesz na noc... teraz musisz czekać. będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam skurczy boli mnie tylko żołądek mam jeszcze 8 bo 12 już zazylam


bierzesz doustnie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdybyś miała potem silne skurcze można brać no-spa.ginekolog mi mówił i przeciwbólowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> szkoda że bierzesz na noc... teraz musisz czekać. będzie dobrze.


Zaczol mnie boleć brzuch  położę dzieci spać i poczekam mam dużo pracy na kompie mam nadzieję że będzie ok  :Frown:  choć boję się że się nie uda  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam pod język po 4 co 3 godziny dziękuje napewno wezmę jak będzie mnie boleć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdybyś miała potem silne skurcze można brać no-spa.ginekolog mi mówił i przeciwbólowe.


   To nie wiem do jakiego Ty ginekologa chodzisz, ale radziła bym Ci go zmienić. No- spa działa rozkurczowo a Arthrotec bierzesz po to żeby te skurcze wywołać, więc logiczne jest,że no- spy nie należy brać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam pod język po 4 co 3 godziny dziękuje napewno wezmę jak będzie mnie boleć


   Nie bierz no- spy, bo ma działanie rozkurczowe i nic co zawiera kwas acetylosalicylowy ( aspiryna, polopiryna, etopiryna), bo rozrzedza krew. Jak już nie będziesz mogła wytrzymać, to weź coś na bazie ibuprofenu ( ibuprom, ibum, nurofen)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bierz no- spy, bo ma działanie rozkurczowe i nic co zawiera kwas acetylosalicylowy ( aspiryna, polopiryna, etopiryna), bo rozrzedza krew. Jak już nie będziesz mogła wytrzymać, to weź coś na bazie ibuprofenu ( ibuprom, ibum, nurofen)


przeciwbólowe na  pewno mozna brać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok narazie nic się nie dzieje mam drżenie i robi mi się gorąco czasami brzuch zaboli i tyle . Mogę wziasc więcej tabletek czy zaczekać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem dlaczego dziewczyny bierzecie art. doustnie... przecież dopochwowo są bardziej skuteczne podane i na pewno szybciej. po cholerę żołądek psuć??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przeciwbólowe na  pewno mozna brać


   Oczywiście,że można brać przeciwbólowe, ale no- spa ma działanie rozkurczowe i w trakcie akcji nie powinno się jej brać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie wiem do jakiego Ty ginekologa chodzisz, ale radziła bym Ci go zmienić. No- spa działa rozkurczowo a Arthrotec bierzesz po to żeby te skurcze wywołać, więc logiczne jest,że no- spy nie należy brać .


nie wiem. tak mi powiedział. ja brałam no-spa 2tabletki jak już poronienie szło a brzuch bardzo bolał i kręgosłup i ból się zmniejszył, ale poronienie nastąpiło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim polski ginekolog nie ma zielonego pojęcia na temat aborcji farmakologicznej na żywej ciąży, nikt go o tym nie uczy. I potem podają dawkowanie z sufitu i rady typu : "nospa"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem dlaczego dziewczyny bierzecie art. doustnie... przecież dopochwowo są bardziej skuteczne podane i na pewno szybciej. po cholerę żołądek psuć??


   Jeśli chodzi o ominięcie żołądka, to się z tobą zgodzę, natomiast droga podania nie ma żadnego wpływu na skuteczność leku. Biorąc dopochwowo istnieje większe ryzyko,że ginekolog zorientuje się co zrobiłaś, bo często w pochwie pozostają resztki tabletek. Zatem z dwojga złego wybierając wolała bym zajechać żołądek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przede wszystkim polski ginekolog nie ma zielonego pojęcia na temat aborcji farmakologicznej na żywej ciąży, nikt go o tym nie uczy. I potem podają dawkowanie z sufitu i rady typu : "nospa"


uwierz mi że ten akurat ma. wiele dziewczyn przez to prowadził. ale każdy ma prawo do wypowiedzi i swojego zdania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok narazie nic się nie dzieje mam drżenie i robi mi się gorąco czasami brzuch zaboli i tyle . Mogę wziasc więcej tabletek czy zaczekać ?


Możesz wziąć do 20 tabletek, czyli pięć dawek po cztery tabletki za jednym podejściem. Dobrze jest też dużo się ruszać. Pozycja pionowa i lekki wysiłek pomagają macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli chodzi o ominięcie żołądka, to się z tobą zgodzę, natomiast droga podania nie ma żadnego wpływu na skuteczność leku. Biorąc dopochwowo istnieje większe ryzyko,że ginekolog zorientuje się co zrobiłaś, bo często w pochwie pozostają resztki tabletek. Zatem z dwojga złego wybierając wolała bym zajechać żołądek.


skuteczność może nie ale szybkość zadziałania na pewno. nie sądzę aby po poronieniu i solidnym krwawieniu resztka tabletki mogła zostać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem. tak mi powiedział. ja brałam no-spa 2tabletki jak już poronienie szło a brzuch bardzo bolał i kręgosłup i ból się zmniejszył, ale poronienie nastąpiło.


   To ciesz się,że akurat miałaś fuksa i Ci się udało, ale proszę Cię,żebyś nie radziła innym dziewczynom zażywania no- spy w trakcie akcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwierz mi że ten akurat ma. wiele dziewczyn przez to prowadził. ale każdy ma prawo do wypowiedzi i swojego zdania.


A skąd wiesz ? Powiedział Ci o tym? Odważny. Mogłabys być np. policjantka w cywilu. Tak otwarcie przyznawać się do łamania prawa....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skuteczność może nie ale szybkość zadziałania na pewno. nie sądzę aby po poronieniu i solidnym krwawieniu resztka tabletki mogła zostać...


   Uwierz mi,że byś się zdziwiła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd wiesz ? Powiedział Ci o tym? Odważny. Mogłabys być np. policjantka w cywilu. Tak otwarcie przyznawać się do łamania prawa....


    Dobra wypowiedź. Brawo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawet women on web piszą na swojej stronie : 

" Nie powinnaś używać lekarstw rozkurczowych takich jak No-Spa; Misoprostol powoduje skurcze macicy, które pomagają w wydaleniu produktów ciąży, a leki rozkurczowe mogą zakłócić proces aborcji"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok narazie nic się nie dzieje mam drżenie i robi mi się gorąco czasami brzuch zaboli i tyle . Mogę wziasc więcej tabletek czy zaczekać ?


który to tydzień? ja bym zaczekała trochę. 12wzielas. powinno do polnocy się zacząć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokladnie !zgadzam się z wypowiedzią wyżej apsolutnie nospa przeciw bólowe owszem ibuprofem np ale nie nospe wybacz ale co za lekarz mając o tym pojęcie mówi o nospie !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> który to tydzień? ja bym zaczekała trochę. 12wzielas. powinno do polnocy się zacząć


A jak się nie zacznie, to co jej poradzisz? Chyba lepiej brać te kolejne dwie dawki, żeby podtrzymać stężenie misoprostolu, niż czekać nie wiadomo na co.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> który to tydzień? ja bym zaczekała trochę. 12wzielas. powinno do polnocy się zacząć


Również radze poczekać u mnie dopiero po 3 dawce po 2.5 godz zaczęło się coś dziać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokladnie !zgadzam się z wypowiedzią wyżej apsolutnie nospa przeciw bólowe owszem ibuprofem np ale nie nospe wybacz ale co za lekarz mając o tym pojęcie mówi o nospie !


   No takie ma widocznie pojęcie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wychodzi że 6 tv wczoraj robiłam bhcg czasami mnie pobokewa brzuch i nic więcej  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak się nie zacznie, to co jej poradzisz? Chyba lepiej brać te kolejne dwie dawki, żeby podtrzymać stężenie misoprostolu, niż czekać nie wiadomo na co.


Art lubi działać z opuznieniem ,u mnie też tak było i nie brałam kolejnych ale owszem można wziac jeszcze dwie dawki to nie zaszkodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak się nie zacznie, to co jej poradzisz? Chyba lepiej brać te kolejne dwie dawki, żeby podtrzymać stężenie misoprostolu, niż czekać nie wiadomo na co.


   Zgadzam się z Tobą. Ja też brała bym dalej.  Jak nic się nie będzie działo po 3 godzinach od 3 dawki, to mając w zanadrzu jeszcze 2 dawki zwiększa swoje szanse na powodzenie a jak odczeka parę dni i okaże się,że się nie udało to będzie musiała szukać kolejnej paczki tabletek a z tym wiąże się kolejny wydatek i oczywiście dodatkowy stres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd wiesz ? Powiedział Ci o tym? Odważny. Mogłabys być np. policjantka w cywilu. Tak otwarcie przyznawać się do łamania prawa....


rozumiem że jestes lekarzem że tak ostro się tu wypowiadasz, bo jeśli nie to lepiej milcz, jeśli  nie masz o czymś pojęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak zrobię wezmę kolejne dawki jak nic nie będzie czyli czekam do 23 trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wychodzi że 6 tv wczoraj robiłam bhcg czasami mnie pobokewa brzuch i nic więcej


art. działa z opóźnieniem przeważnie nawet do kilkunastu godzin. zaczekaj z następnymi dawkami do północy. opisuj jakby się coś więcej działo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> rozumiem że jestes lekarzem że tak ostro się tu wypowiadasz, bo jeśli nie to lepiej milcz, jeśli  nie masz o czymś pojęcia.


Nie skomentuje tego. Na szczęście nie będziesz mi mówić co mam robić  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak zrobię wezmę kolejne dawki jak nic nie będzie czyli czekam do 23 trzymajcie kciuki


masz jeszcze trochę czasu jeśli 6tydzien. nie panikuj. będzie dobrze. jakby co masz jeszcze 8tabl. ja mam 10tabl jeszcze. uzylam tylko 10 i poszło więc reszta mi została...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz byłam w łazience lekką nutką krwi z białym śluzem brzuch troche boli  będę napewno pisać jak się coś nowego pojawi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No takie ma widocznie pojęcie...


otóż to !Właśnie takie to mnie z deka denerwują nie wiedzą a piszą głupoty potem osoby które szukają pomocy czytają i wiadomo ze szukają ratunku i takie brednie piszą nie mając pojęcia nie uważam się tu za wszechwiedziaca ale nie piszcie i nie komentujcie nią mając pojęcia wszędzie pisze apsolutnie nospa !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie skomentuje tego. Na szczęście nie będziesz mi mówić co mam robić


ja to robiłam nie sama tylko pod opieką lekarza. ciekawe jak ty jeśli lekarzem nie jesteś a tak się stanowczo wypowiadasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz byłam w łazience lekką nutką krwi z białym śluzem brzuch troche boli  będę napewno pisać jak się coś nowego pojawi


To dobry znak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobieta jest sama w domu z dziećmi. noc się robi. myślę, że powinna zaczekać, nie brać kolejnej dawki. 12 powinno starczyć.po co ładować 20 w siebie?? żeby krwotoku dostać większego??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja to robiłam nie sama tylko pod opieką lekarza. ciekawe jak ty jeśli lekarzem nie jesteś a tak się stanowczo wypowiadasz


A ja to robiłam pod opieką kobiet, które same przez to przeszły i mają w temacie kilkuletnie doświadczenie, na pewno większe niż "lekarz" zalecajacy nospe podczas aborcji. Z mojej strony dyskusja skończona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz byłam w łazience lekką nutką krwi z białym śluzem brzuch troche boli  będę napewno pisać jak się coś nowego pojawi


pójdzie ... powoli się rozkręca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kobieta jest sama w domu z dziećmi. noc się robi. myślę, że powinna zaczekać, nie brać kolejnej dawki. 12 powinno starczyć.po co ładować 20 w siebie?? żeby krwotoku dostać większego??


Ona nie krwawi w ogóle. O jakim krwotoku mówimy? Oczywiście, nie musi brać kolejnych dawek, jeżeli nie zależy jej na sukcesie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dobry znak


Trzymam kciuki ☺to znaczy ze zaczyna się coś dziac u mnie pomogło masowa nie brzucha tzn tak go wciskając może u Ciebie tez pomoże napewno nie zaszkodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja to robiłam pod opieką kobiet, które same przez to przeszły i mają w temacie kilkuletnie doświadczenie, na pewno większe niż "lekarz" zalecajacy nospe podczas aborcji. Z mojej strony dyskusja skończona.


Pani od nospy radze przeczytać zalecenia chociażby z wow ale tym razem powoli i zrozumieniem !Wszędzie pisze nie nospa najwidoczniej lekarz faktycznie zielonyyyy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja to robiłam nie sama tylko pod opieką lekarza. ciekawe jak ty jeśli lekarzem nie jesteś a tak się stanowczo wypowiadasz


   To ciesz się,że Ci się udało, bo pod okiem takiego lekarza równie dobrze mogła byś być na etapie wyboru wózka i łóżeczka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ciesz się,że Ci się udało, bo pod okiem takiego lekarza równie dobrze mogła byś być na etapie wyboru wózka i łóżeczka.


Ja w czwartek wzięłam trzy dawki krwawienie kilka skrzepów trochę jeszcze krwawiłam potem nic. Tylko brązowa wydzielina dzisiaj wieczorem ból brzucha nie wiem co dalej czy wszystko ok czy wybrać się na pogotowie czy jeszcze poczekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja w czwartek wzięłam trzy dawki krwawienie kilka skrzepów trochę jeszcze krwawiłam potem nic. Tylko brązowa wydzielina dzisiaj wieczorem ból brzucha nie wiem co dalej czy wszystko ok czy wybrać się na pogotowie czy jeszcze poczekać


Zrób dwa razy betę, albo USG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja w czwartek wzięłam trzy dawki krwawienie kilka skrzepów trochę jeszcze krwawiłam potem nic. Tylko brązowa wydzielina dzisiaj wieczorem ból brzucha nie wiem co dalej czy wszystko ok czy wybrać się na pogotowie czy jeszcze poczekać


   Idź w poniedziałek na betę i powtórz w środę. Jak teraz pójdziesz na pogotowie, to co powiesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idź w poniedziałek na betę i powtórz w środę. Jak teraz pójdziesz na pogotowie, to co powiesz?


właśnie niewiem może że zaczęłam krwawić i się martwię czy wszystko pożądku. Poprostu niewiem czy się udało i wszystko wydalone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> właśnie niewiem może że zaczęłam krwawić i się martwię czy wszystko pożądku. Poprostu niewiem czy się udało i wszystko wydalone.


  Mówię Ci - idź w poniedziałek na betę a w środę na kolejną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny umnie dalej cisza o 23 mina 3godziny od 3 dawki i co dalej brać kolejne ? Martwię się  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny umnie dalej cisza o 23 mina 3godziny od 3 dawki i co dalej brać kolejne ? Martwię się


czekaj jeszcze godzinkę? sprawdź palcem czy coś się dzieje tzn czy jest trochę krwi?brzuch boli jak na miesiączkę czy nic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasami zakluje jest taka ciemna krew właśnie teraz sprawdzilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wychodzi że 6 tv wczoraj robiłam bhcg czasami mnie pobokewa brzuch i nic więcej


jeśli po północy się nie zaczni to weź trzy tabletki dopochwowo. połóż się spać. może się zacząć dopiero nad ranem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czasami zakluje jest taka ciemna krew właśnie teraz sprawdzilam


myślę że bedzie dobrze. jeśli jest krew. to naprawdę trwa parę godzin więc trzeba swoje odczekać niestety.ale wiem co przeżywasz. to czekanie najgorsze.... to najdłuższe godziny pewnie bedą w twoim życiu. trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A nie mogę pod język ? Mogę je rozkruszyc i ta mała wyciągnąć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny umnie dalej cisza o 23 mina 3godziny od 3 dawki i co dalej brać kolejne ? Martwię się


  Ja bym brała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie mogę pod język ? Mogę je rozkruszyc i ta mała wyciągnąć ?


   Możesz.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam właśnie w łazience wkładka we krwi czekam dalej  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam właśnie w łazience wkładka we krwi czekam dalej


   No widzisz, jednak coś zaczyna się dziać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bierz teraz kolejna dawkę, żeby podtrzymywać stężenie leku. Za godzinę ono opadnie i skurcze zelzeja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaczyna się jeśli jest krew. nie bierz na razie kolejnych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;152536]zaczyna się jeśli jest krew. nie bierz na razie kolejnych tabletek. czekaj pół godziny pewnie brzuch zacznie boleć. jeśli nie to o północy weź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupię art. na terenie Warszawy 
Pilne
dociak1@buziaczek.po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczekam ale ile ? Co radzicie ? Może wezmę o 12  2 tabletki nie wiem co mam robić  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesteście super że służycie radą i wsparciem mentalnym ale wkurwia mnie to ze w 21 w nie możemy robić tego legalnie i czuje się jak w latach 60 w filmie " gdyby ściany mogły mówić?.Dalej jesteśmy skazane na działanie w ?podziemi"strach,niepewność,ból.Kiedy to się zmieni!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupię art. na terenie Warszawy 
> Pilne
> dociak1@buziaczek.po


Sosy zły e-mail dociak1@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczekam ale ile ? Co radzicie ? Może wezmę o 12  2 tabletki nie wiem co mam robić


godzinę też twierdzę żeby zaczekać. usiądź poczekaj jakie sygnały biało będzie dawać. czy przyjdą jakieś skurcze albo ból jak na okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczekam ale ile ? Co radzicie ? Może wezmę o 12  2 tabletki nie wiem co mam robić


Rób jak chcesz. Ja bym brała kolejną dawkę, żeby potem mieć pewność że zrobiłam wszystko co mogłam. To że zaczelas krwawic, niczego jeszcze nie oznacza. Czytałaś na pewno wątek i lekkie krwawienie u niektórych dziewczyn ustawalo i nie dochodziło do poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a brała któraś po niedawno przebytej cesarce? Jestem 3 mies po porodzie i się boję że rana może się przyczynic do jakiegoś krwotoku... jak myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczekam za godzinę napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I nie siedź i nie czekaj nie wiadomo na co, jak tu radzą, tylko ruszaj się jak najwięcej. Macicy trzeba pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rób jak chcesz. Ja bym brała kolejną dawkę, żeby potem mieć pewność że zrobiłam wszystko co mogłam. To że zaczelas krwawic, niczego jeszcze nie oznacza. Czytałaś na pewno wątek i lekkie krwawienie u niektórych dziewczyn ustawalo i nie dochodziło do poronienia.


dziewczynie dopiero wszystko się zaczyna więc nie można tu mówić moim zdaniem że ma lekkie krwawienie. jeśli się nie zacznie akcja to myślę że ona to wyczuje i weźmie kolejne dawki A może jeszcze wziąć dwie po cztery tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a brała któraś po niedawno przebytej cesarce? Jestem 3 mies po porodzie i się boję że rana może się przyczynic do jakiegoś krwotoku... jak myślicie?


to by musiał lekarz ci powiedzieć A jesteś rozumiem W potwierdzonej ciąży???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

działaj zgodnie ze swoim instynktem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to by musiał lekarz ci powiedzieć A jesteś rozumiem W potwierdzonej ciąży???[/QUOTE]
Tak zrobiłam 5 testów. Ale nie mogę w niej być bo to zagraża mojemu życiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a brała któraś po niedawno przebytej cesarce? Jestem 3 mies po porodzie i się boję że rana może się przyczynic do jakiegoś krwotoku... jak myślicie?


A miesiączkowalas już po tej cesarce? Rana prawidłowo wygojona? Bo jeśli tak, to nie ma obaw, skurcze podczas aborcji są niewiele silniejsze od miesiaczkowych, o ile nie zamierzasz tego przeprowadzić w jakiejś bardzo zaawansowanej ciąży, a zakładam że nie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to by musiał lekarz ci powiedzieć A jesteś rozumiem W potwierdzonej ciąży???


Tak zrobiłam 5 testów. Ale nie mogę w niej być bo to zagraża mojemu życiu[/QUOTE]
wejdź na woman org. tam są namiary na osoby które udzielą fachowej pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a brała któraś po niedawno przebytej cesarce? Jestem 3 mies po porodzie i się boję że rana może się przyczynic do jakiegoś krwotoku... jak myślicie?


   Po 3 miesiącach rana? Przecież to już się dawno zagoiło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A miesiączkowalas już po tej cesarce? Rana prawidłowo wygojona? Bo jeśli tak, to nie ma obaw, skurcze podczas aborcji są niewiele silniejsze od miesiaczkowych, o ile nie zamierzasz tego przeprowadzić w jakiejś bardzo zaawansowanej ciąży, a zakładam że nie .


Miałam dwie miesiączki ale niestety owulacja się przesunela i tak wyszło.  Dopiero 4 tydzień od miesiączki. Chciałam poczekać z tym chociaż do 5 tego bo czytałam że przed 6 może się nie udać.  Ile w tym prawdy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak zrobiłam 5 testów. Ale nie mogę w niej być bo to zagraża mojemu życiu[/QUOTE]

jeśli zagraża twojemu życiu to możesz usunąć legalnie?? jaki powód zagrożenia??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak zrobiłam 5 testów. Ale nie mogę w niej być bo to zagraża mojemu życiu


jeśli zagraża twojemu życiu to możesz usunąć legalnie?? jaki powód zagrożenia??[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 3 miesiącach rana? Przecież to już się dawno zagoiło.


Po cc goi się do 6 mies. Tym bardziej że jeszcze czuje no i blizna na zewnątrz jeszcze mocno czerwona więc do końca wygojone nie jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli zagraża twojemu życiu to możesz usunąć legalnie?? jaki powód zagrożenia??


[/QUOTE]

Lekarz jak mi robił ta cc to mówił żebym lepiej więcej nie zachodzila w kolejną ciążę bo mogę tego nie przeżyć. A tu taka głupia sytuacja po 3 mies.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po cc goi się do 6 mies. Tym bardziej że jeszcze czuje no i blizna na zewnątrz jeszcze mocno czerwona więc do końca wygojone nie jest


    To szczerze Ci współczuję. Ja 3 miesiące po cesarce już dawno nie pamiętałam,że w ogóle ją miałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i nie do końca tak można zrobić legalnie jak to się wydaje. Mówil że jakby mógł to by mi podwiazal jajowody ale nie może i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz jak mi robił ta cc to mówił żebym lepiej więcej nie zachodzila w kolejną ciążę bo mogę tego nie przeżyć. A tu taka głupia sytuacja po 3 mies.[/QUOTE]

   Ale nie rozumiem dlaczego możesz tego nie przeżyć? Jeśli faktycznie tak jest to Ty się staraj o legalną aborcję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podwiązanie jajowodów, owszem, jest nielegalne. Ale aborcja w przypadku zagrożenia życia matki, akurat jeszcze w naszym kraju jest legalna. Ile masz tych cesarek, że kolejnej mialabys nie przeżyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przez mega zrosty. Dla mnie jest to chore ,że skoro widział takie zagrożenie to i tak nie mógł nic zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3  :Smile:  z tą 3 doczekaliśmy 4 lata żeby nie było żadnych komplikacji a tu takie info podczas zabiegu dostałam.  Wiadomo, że może i by się udało kolejna jakoś odciągnąć ale nie mogę ryzykować po 3 mies

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam takie lekkie plamienie brzuch boli nie bardzo ale co jakiś czas boli dla swojego SW spokoju wezmę jeszcze jedną dawkę mam nadzieję że przez noc się rozkręci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3  z tą 3 doczekaliśmy 4 lata żeby nie było żadnych komplikacji a tu takie info podczas zabiegu dostałam.  Wiadomo, że może i by się udało kolejna jakoś odciągnąć ale nie mogę ryzykować po 3 mies


   No słaby temat dziewczyno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam takie lekkie plamienie brzuch boli nie bardzo ale co jakiś czas boli dla swojego SW spokoju wezmę jeszcze jedną dawkę mam nadzieję że przez noc się rozkręci


   No bierz, bierz i dawaj znać co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CYTOTEC 729.264.911
Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczynam krwawić taka ostro czerwona krwią właśnie przyjmuje 4 dawkę. Myślicie że mogę położyć się spać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam krwawić taka ostro czerwona krwią właśnie przyjmuje 4 dawkę. Myślicie że mogę położyć się spać ?


No jak pójdziesz spać, to krwawienie na pewno nie rozkręci się. Trzeba być aktywnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jak aktywna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł) 
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zazylam 4 dawki krwawienie bardzo mało nie mam skurczy jedynie co piersi przestały mnie boleć i co teraz ? Mam jeszcze 4tabletki nie wiem co robić  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zazylam 4 dawki krwawienie bardzo mało nie mam skurczy jedynie co piersi przestały mnie boleć i co teraz ? Mam jeszcze 4tabletki nie wiem co robić


ja miałam dosyć silne bóle krwi nie było dużo ale ból więc czułam że to się wszystko dzieje.. weź ostatnie tabletki. krwawic zaczęłam na dobre dopiero po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 4 tabletki i myślę żeby to podzielić po 2razy po 2 tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 4 tabletki i myślę żeby to podzielić po 2razy po 2 tabletki


wzięłas? biedna.całą noc oka pewnie nie zmrużylas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie będę brać wezmę po 2 tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie będę brać wezmę po 2 tabletki


Po co tak kombinować? Dawka , która ma wywołać skurcze, to cztery tabletki. Dwie nic nie dadzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj bralam art. przy pierwszej dawce mialam mocne bole brzucha, po2 nic oprocz biegunki,ktora towarzyszyla caly czas, wzielam czwarta dawke znowu podd jezyk, oprocz tego,ze pokapalo troszeczke krwi nic wiecej sie nie wydarzylo, czy ktos miala taka sytuacje?czego moge sie spodziewac ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie będę brać wezmę po 2 tabletki


4by wzięła dopochwowo i już

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Tabl.sprawdzone i w rozsadnej cenie B.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Nr tel podam przez maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety tylko dalej planie i to tylko wtedy jak idę do łazienki i się podcieram nie wiem co mam robić  :Frown:  ogólnie zazylam 20 tabletek odkuzalam skakalam dzwigalam i masowalam brzuch  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4by wzięła dopochwowo i już


A co by to zmienilo skoro lepiej wchlania sie przez sluzowke. Poza tym skoro nie sluzysz rada i pomoca to moze lepiej sie juz nie udzielaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety tylko dalej planie i to tylko wtedy jak idę do łazienki i się podcieram nie wiem co mam robić  ogólnie zazylam 20 tabletek odkuzalam skakalam dzwigalam i masowalam brzuch


Chyba najlepiej bedzie jak sie jutro zglosisz do lekarza bo na nowo kupowac tabletki i sie stresowac to nie wiem czy ma sens. Ogolnie jeszcze moze sie rozkrecic ale jedyne co to mozemy tutaj tylko gdybac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba najlepiej bedzie jak sie jutro zglosisz do lekarza bo na nowo kupowac tabletki i sie stresowac to nie wiem czy ma sens. Ogolnie jeszcze moze sie rozkrecic ale jedyne co to mozemy tutaj tylko gdybac


Lekarz tu nic nie powie w tak wczesnej ciąży. Zobaczy pęcherzyk albo nie, a nawet jeśli, to nie będzie w stanie określić czy ciąża się rozwija, czy nie. W tak młodej ciąży nie ma jeszcze tętna.Najlepiej zrobić dwa razy beta HCG, jeśli wartość spada, to się udało, jeśli rośnie, to ciąża dalej się rozwija. Ale przy tak małym krwawieniu  mało prawdopodobne, żeby się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co by to zmienilo skoro lepiej wchlania sie przez sluzowke. Poza tym skoro nie sluzysz rada i pomoca to moze lepiej sie juz nie udzielaj


nie wiem dlaczego tak atakujesz mnie. ja brałam tylko dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety tylko dalej planie i to tylko wtedy jak idę do łazienki i się podcieram nie wiem co mam robić  ogólnie zazylam 20 tabletek odkuzalam skakalam dzwigalam i masowalam brzuch


jedynie czas tu ma znaczenie. na razie nic nie zrobisz. musisz poczekać. może to jeszcze potrwa. jeśli to wczesna ciąża to masz czas. nie stresuj się jakby już nie było W ogóle szans. bo takowe są przecież. za tydzień możesz spróbować jeszcze raz jeśli tym razem nic więcej się nie wydarzy .weź gorącą kąpiel. idź na długi spacer z dziećmi. troszkę może chociaż Oderwiesz się myślami. tlenu zażyjesz. a chodzenie może akurat trochę pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam w piątek bhcg i zrobię jutro jeszcze raz czuję się dobrze tak jak by trochę lżej może się coś zacznie brzuch troche boli czasami może to baba z opóźnionym zapłonem ktoś tak miał ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jedynie czas tu ma znaczenie. na razie nic nie zrobisz. musisz poczekać. może to jeszcze potrwa. jeśli to wczesna ciąża to masz czas. nie stresuj się jakby już nie było W ogóle szans. bo takowe są przecież. za tydzień możesz spróbować jeszcze raz jeśli tym razem nic więcej się nie wydarzy .weź gorącą kąpiel. idź na długi spacer z dziećmi. troszkę może chociaż Oderwiesz się myślami. tlenu zażyjesz. a chodzenie może akurat trochę pomoże.


Niestety ze spaceru nici mały chory ale kąpiel wezmę napewno jak coś się będzie działo to dam znać z bety wyszło 2078 czyli tak jakby 6 tydzień dzięki dziewczynki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety ze spaceru nici mały chory ale kąpiel wezmę napewno jak coś się będzie działo to dam znać z bety wyszło 2078 czyli tak jakby 6 tydzień dzięki dziewczynki


Gorąca kąpiel, to nie jest dobry pomysł. Możesz wywołać krwotok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety ze spaceru nici mały chory ale kąpiel wezmę napewno jak coś się będzie działo to dam znać z bety wyszło 2078 czyli tak jakby 6 tydzień dzięki dziewczynki


te wyniki bety też trochę inaczej u każdej kobiety wyglądają. ja to robiłam W ósmym tygodniu. beta była już powyżej 6tyś . jeszcze zdążysz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety ze spaceru nici mały chory ale kąpiel wezmę napewno jak coś się będzie działo to dam znać z bety wyszło 2078 czyli tak jakby 6 tydzień dzięki dziewczynki


A kiedy była ostatnia miesiączka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W grudniu nie pamiętam dokładnie którego bo ja miałam okres bardzo nie regularny ale gdzieś tak w połowie grudnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

30listopada byłam u ginekologa i nie byłam jeszcze w ciąży miałam robione USG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W grudniu nie pamiętam dokładnie którego bo ja miałam okres bardzo nie regularny ale gdzieś tak w połowie grudnia


ja brałam Art. W 60dniu od ostatniej miesiączki. U ciebie to 38dzień dopiero. więc może za wcześnie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja brałam Art. W 60dniu od ostatniej miesiączki. U ciebie to 38dzień dopiero. więc może za wcześnie..


nie ma czegoś takiego jak za wcześnie. Jeśli jest potwierdzona ciąża, a jest,( dziewczyna zrobiła betę, i wskazuje na 6tc, zgadza się z datą ostatniej miesiączki, to około 6tc, przyjmując nawet od 15.12) to można usuwać. Po co miałaby czekać jeszcze miesiąc ? Nie uda się z Art, to może zamówić zestaw, a z czekania nic dobrego nie wyjdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Schodzi śluz z krwią jutro zrobię betę i skonsultować z lekarzem tak chyba będzie najlepiej to chyba dobrze że jakaś krew się pojawię może nie wiele ale jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ma czegoś takiego jak za wcześnie. Jeśli jest potwierdzona ciąża, a jest,( dziewczyna zrobiła betę, i wskazuje na 6tc, zgadza się z datą ostatniej miesiączki, to około 6tc, przyjmując nawet od 15.12) to można usuwać. Po co miałaby czekać jeszcze miesiąc ? Nie uda się z Art, to może zamówić zestaw, a z czekania nic dobrego nie wyjdzie


zgadzam się. nie mówię że ma czekać. ale W tak wczesnej ciąży może tak delikatnie to przeszła. bez bólu większego i skrzepów na razie?? ja też miałam wyniki bety już powyżej 3tyś. A pęcherzyk W macicy się pojawił przy wyniku dopiero powyżej 5tysięcy. wiem dokładnie bo leżałam W szpitalu. dwa razy dziennie mnie badali bo podejrzewali poza maciczną. każdy organizm jednak inny jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zgadzam się. nie mówię że ma czekać. ale W tak wczesnej ciąży może tak delikatnie to przeszła. bez bólu większego i skrzepów na razie?? ja też miałam wyniki bety już powyżej 3tyś. A pęcherzyk W macicy się pojawił przy wyniku dopiero powyżej 5tysięcy. wiem dokładnie bo leżałam W szpitalu. dwa razy dziennie mnie badali bo podejrzewali poza maciczną. każdy organizm jednak inny jest


Zeszły że 4 takie małe skrzepy w nocy a teraz taki brudny śluz cały czas nawet jak wsadzę palec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zeszły że 4 takie małe skrzepy w nocy a teraz taki brudny śluz cały czas nawet jak wsadzę palec


rano zróbbadanie i napisz czy spadła wartość bety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok winik będę mieć koło 15 myślicie już powinna spadac ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok winik będę mieć koło 15 myślicie już powinna spadac ?


Jeśli ciąża przerwana, to spada od razu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok winik będę mieć koło 15 myślicie już powinna spadac ?


no na pewno nie powinna rosnąć. więc badanie krwi dwa dni trzeba zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni temu bralam art. Byly dosc mocne skurcze i krwawilam. Polecialo troche wiekszej i mniejszej galaretki ale zadnego jaja nie widzialam a sporo osob o nim pisze. Nastepne 2 dni tylko lekkie zwykle krwawienie a dzisiaj boli mnie brzuch i plecy. Czy to normalne? Troche sie boje bo nie wiem co to sie moze dziac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kilka dni temu bralam art. Byly dosc mocne skurcze i krwawilam. Polecialo troche wiekszej i mniejszej galaretki ale zadnego jaja nie widzialam a sporo osob o nim pisze. Nastepne 2 dni tylko lekkie zwykle krwawienie a dzisiaj boli mnie brzuch i plecy. Czy to normalne? Troche sie boje bo nie wiem co to sie moze dziac.


Przede wszystkim zrób badania, żeby się przekonać czy się udało. Objawy które mogą być niepokojące, to gorączka, silny ból nie ustępujący mimo przeciwbólowych i nieprzyjemny zapach wydzieliny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie nic się nie dzieje mimo że wzięłam 20 tabletek ten śluz z krwią już tak nie schodzi  :Frown:  martwię się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie nic się nie dzieje mimo że wzięłam 20 tabletek ten śluz z krwią już tak nie schodzi  martwię się


Ja probowalam arthrotekiem 2 razy . 1raz dopochwowo 12 drugi 20 pod jezyk i nic... Kupilam od a. Metotreksate z arthrotekiem.   Juz po Metotreksate zaczelam krwawic po 2dawce czyli 8 szt arthroteku bylam po. Do tego wielkie uklony za pomoc i wsparcie.  Moge polecic pania a. ( 781278014)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja probowalam arthrotekiem 2 razy . 1raz dopochwowo 12 drugi 20 pod jezyk i nic... Kupilam od a. Metotreksate z arthrotekiem.   Juz po Metotreksate zaczelam krwawic po 2dawce czyli 8 szt arthroteku bylam po. Do tego wielkie uklony za pomoc i wsparcie.  Moge polecic pania a. ( 781278014)


A jaki koszt bo ja arthrotec bez problemusobie z apteki załatwiam bo pracuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaki koszt bo ja arthrotec bez problemusobie z apteki załatwiam bo pracuje


To czemu o to ją pytasz? Pracujesz w aptece to sobie zalatw- proste

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czemu o to ją pytasz? Pracujesz w aptece to sobie zalatw- proste


Gdybys czytala wszystko to bys wiedziala ze nie chodzi o sam art tylko o Metotreksate i arth.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja probowalam arthrotekiem 2 razy . 1raz dopochwowo 12 drugi 20 pod jezyk i nic... Kupilam od a. Metotreksate z arthrotekiem.   Juz po Metotreksate zaczelam krwawic po 2dawce czyli 8 szt arthroteku bylam po. Do tego wielkie uklony za pomoc i wsparcie.  Moge polecic pania a. ( 781278014)


Pani A i Pani W sa godne polecenia. Ja tez zazywalam metotreks od Pani W ale.mi akurat nic po nim nie bylo :/ po art po pierwszej dawce bylo krwawienie ale szczeze to nie wiem czy mi sie udalo bo robilam w piatek a w weekend nie da rady do lekarza.  A czy bylas u lekarza zeby potwierdzil czy sama zauwazylas ze sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdradzicie cenę leku ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiecie może jakie tabletki pomogą a ten bol brzucha.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdradzicie cenę leku ?


Wydaje mi sie ze nie powinnysmy tu pisac takich rzeczy. Art w aptece kosztuje okolo 50zl tak? No to ja za zestaw zaplacilam grubo ponad.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiecie może jakie tabletki pomogą a ten bol brzucha.?


Boli Cie jak na okres? Ibum ibuprom z pewnoscia nie no spa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O wiele bardziej niż podczas okresu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaje mi sie ze nie powinnysmy tu pisac takich rzeczy. Art w aptece kosztuje okolo 50zl tak? No to ja za zestaw zaplacilam grubo ponad.


A dlaczego ma być tajemnicą, że te panie biorą pewnie 400-500 zł za "zestaw" złożony z Arthroteku i kilku tabletek luzem, niewiadomego pochodzenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O wiele bardziej niż podczas okresu


Cos brsc na bazie ibuprofenu ( ibuprom, ibum, nurofen)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego ma być tajemnicą, że te panie biorą pewnie 400-500 zł za "zestaw" złożony z Arthroteku i kilku tabletek luzem, niewiadomego pochodzenia?


Nie chce zdradzac bo nie wszyscy musza wiedziec. I moze to glupio zabrzmi ale wolałam przeplacic u osoby ktora jest polecana i sprawdzona niz dac sie nabrac komus o kim slysze pierwszy raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie dziewczyny że u mnie cisza ;( 20 tabletek nie zadziałało ;( kiedy mogę kolejny raz próbować ? A może się jeszcze coś ruszy ? Ktoś miał podobnie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Stosunek miałam dwa tygodnie temu. Ostatnią miesiączkę 6 grudnia. Tydzień temu zarzylam artykuły, były skurcze, bule brzucha, gorączka, krwawienie. W czwartek byłam na USG i nic nie pokazało. W tym samym dniu zrobiłam badania i jutro odbieram wyniki. Czy lekarz mógł nie wykryć zarodka i poronienia w tym okresie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 12 tab Artro gdyby któraś była zainresowana proszę zostawić maila. Odsprzedam za kwotę w jakiej sama nabyłam -150zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Stosunek miałam dwa tygodnie temu. Ostatnią miesiączkę 6 grudnia. Tydzień temu zarzylam artykuły, były skurcze, bule brzucha, gorączka, krwawienie. W czwartek byłam na USG i nic nie pokazało. W tym samym dniu zrobiłam badania i jutro odbieram wyniki. Czy lekarz mógł nie wykryć zarodka i poronienia w tym okresie?


Nie bardzo rozumiem czego nie wykrył lekarz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiecie dziewczyny że u mnie cisza ;( 20 tabletek nie zadziałało ;( kiedy mogę kolejny raz próbowaćh ? A może się jeszcze coś ruszy ? Ktoś miał podobnie ?


Jak stosowałas?  Dawkowanie i odstęp?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak stosowałas?  Dawkowanie i odstęp?


3 dawki. Po 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny 4 dawka po 4 godzinach a 5 po 5 h było małe krwawienie i nic więcej 6 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Stosunek miałam dwa tygodnie temu. Ostatnią miesiączkę 6 grudnia. Tydzień temu zarzylam artykuły, były skurcze, bule brzucha, gorączka, krwawienie. W czwartek byłam na USG i nic nie pokazało. W tym samym dniu zrobiłam badania i jutro odbieram wyniki. Czy lekarz mógł nie wykryć zarodka i poronienia w tym okresie?


Skąd tydzień po stosunku wiedzialas że jesteś w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 dawki. Po 4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny 4 dawka po 4 godzinach a 5 po 5 h było małe krwawienie i nic więcej 6 tc


Rozumiem że był to Artro?  Ja miałam identycznie... Po tygodniu powtórzyłam i się udało. Ja trzymałem między dziaslem a policzkiem.Niestety Artro nie jest tak pewny jak zestaw z WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem że był to Artro?  Ja miałam identycznie... Po tygodniu powtórzyłam i się udało. Ja trzymałem między dziaslem a policzkiem.Niestety Artro nie jest tak pewny jak zestaw z WHW


.   Tak to był arthrotec ja chyba też będę musiała powtórzyć....  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> .   Tak to był arthrotec ja chyba też będę musiała powtórzyć....


Może maszwybór.net
Tam poczytasz i poradzisz się najlepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania zestaw z wow, w oryginalnej kopercie nie otwartej od WOW, ana.mi1977@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd tydzień po stosunku wiedzialas że jesteś w ciąży?


Robiłam test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpie arthrotec. W rozsadnej cenie.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpie arthrotec. W rozsadnej cenie.
> kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl


Napisałam @

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

6, prawie 7  tc. Wzięłam Arthrotec w piątek.... po 1 dawce po około 1-1.5h już zaczelam krwawić, strasznie się trzeslam, mialam dreszcze i wahania temperatury, biegunka, lekkie mdłości.  Był ból przed wzięciem drugiej dawki i w trakcie trzymania pod językiem, dość spory, ale do przeżycia. Po 20 minutach mnie zemdlilo i wypłułam rozpuszczony Art do szklanki, następnie zwymiotowalam, a potem polknelam  to co wyplułam. Po drugiej dawce krwawienie się zmniejszyło, następnie ustało na jakiś czas.  Z samopoczuciem było wszystko okej, oprócz osłabienia i strasznych drgawek, ktore przez całą "akcję" mi towarzyszyły. Ciężko mi było isc samej do lazienki. Trzecią dawkę wzięłam po niecalych 3h. Natomiast trzymałam tym razem ponad 40 minut pod językiem, z tego powodu, że poprzednią dawkę trzymalam tylko 20 minut. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu oprócz dreszczy i trzesienia się to praktycznie nic mi nie było. Humor miałam tez bardzo dobry. Jakiś czas po po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki poczułam, że coś ze mnie wyleciało. Pobiegłam do lazienki. Na podpasce była dość spora, ciemna "galaretka". Następnym razem gdy poczułam znów, ze coś ze mnie wyleciało, na podpasce była znów galaretka podobnej wielkości z widocznymi tkankami (przypominało mi to z wyglądu mały mózg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od tamtego czasu krwawie normalnie. Raz jest to wodnista krew, raz gęsta. Piersi mam dalej nabrzmiałe i wrażliwe na dotyk. Brzuch boli, jak przy okresie. Wygląda i czuje jakby był wzdęty.  Do tego zaparcia. A takze zmienny humor mi został i mogę się poplakac nawet z byle powodu...
Jak myślicie, kobietki? Czy się udało? Wszyscy mi opisywali ten ból, jako nie do zniesienia,  a mnie to aż tak mocno nie bolało. No i czy te wymioty w trakcie drugiej dawki mogły sprawić, że jakoś słabiej zadziałało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 11 tabletek arthrotec jesli ktos chetny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny zarzywalam art w sobote, niestety nie powiodlo sie,poniewaz nie bylo praktycznie krwawienia, nastomiast caly czas mialam biegunke, czy to moze byc przyczyna niepowodzenia? kiedy moge sprobowac jeszcze raz z art ??? (to byl 6tydz od ostatniego okresu) , czy kolejna proba nie zmniejsza szans na powodzenie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, udało mi się zakupic na receptę arthrotec , nie wiem tylko jak mam to brać rozumiem że 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język ale czy mam to trzymać cały czas w buzi aż się rozpuści i dopiero połknąć czy na bieżąco przesyłać ślinę z rozpuszczonym art. I czy mogę to później popić woda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, udało mi się zakupic na receptę arthrotec , nie wiem tylko jak mam to brać rozumiem że 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język ale czy mam to trzymać cały czas w buzi aż się rozpuści i dopiero połknąć czy na bieżąco przesyłać ślinę z rozpuszczonym art. I czy mogę to później popić woda ?


Zalozmy ze zaczynasz o 14 bierzesz 4 tabletki pod jezyk. Po kilku minutach zrobi Ci sie z tego papka. Musisz trzymac 30minut pod jezykiem. Wiadomo polykasz sline ale papki jak najmniej. Wypluwasz rdzenie jak sie rozpusci albo wyjmujesz je na samym poczatku. Potem mozesz popic. Kolejna dawka o 17 i nastepna o 20. Majac tabletki w buzi moze byc Ci niedobrze i staraj sie nie wymiotowac w tym czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zalozmy ze zaczynasz o 14 bierzesz 4 tabletki pod jezyk. Po kilku minutach zrobi Ci sie z tego papka. Musisz trzymac 30minut pod jezykiem. Wiadomo polykasz sline ale papki jak najmniej. Wypluwasz rdzenie jak sie rozpusci albo wyjmujesz je na samym poczatku. Potem mozesz popic. Kolejna dawka o 17 i nastepna o 20. Majac tabletki w buzi moze byc Ci niedobrze i staraj sie nie wymiotowac w tym czasie


Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź już jestem po pierwszej dawce kilka razy mnie ścisnęło w dole brzucha i leci śluz zobaczymy co będzie dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź już jestem po pierwszej dawce kilka razy mnie ścisnęło w dole brzucha i leci śluz zobaczymy co będzie dalej


Gdyby cos sie dzialo to pisz, zazwyczaj ktos tu ciagle jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6, prawie 7  tc. Wzięłam Arthrotec w piątek.... po 1 dawce po około 1-1.5h już zaczelam krwawić, strasznie się trzeslam, mialam dreszcze i wahania temperatury, biegunka, lekkie mdłości.  Był ból przed wzięciem drugiej dawki i w trakcie trzymania pod językiem, dość spory, ale do przeżycia. Po 20 minutach mnie zemdlilo i wypłułam rozpuszczony Art do szklanki, następnie zwymiotowalam, a potem polknelam  to co wyplułam. Po drugiej dawce krwawienie się zmniejszyło, następnie ustało na jakiś czas.  Z samopoczuciem było wszystko okej, oprócz osłabienia i strasznych drgawek, ktore przez całą "akcję" mi towarzyszyły. Ciężko mi było isc samej do lazienki. Trzecią dawkę wzięłam po niecalych 3h. Natomiast trzymałam tym razem ponad 40 minut pod językiem, z tego powodu, że poprzednią dawkę trzymalam tylko 20 minut. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu oprócz dreszczy i trzesienia się to praktycznie nic mi nie było. Humor miałam tez bardzo dobry. Jakiś czas po po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki poczułam, że coś ze mnie wyleciało. Pobiegłam do lazienki. Na podpasce była dość spora, ciemna "galaretka". Następnym razem gdy poczułam znów, ze coś ze mnie wyleciało, na podpasce była znów galaretka podobnej wielkości z widocznymi tkankami (przypominało mi to z wyglądu mały mózg


Galaretki moga wychodzic i sie uda, a nieraz wychodza i ciaza nadal jest. Tylko beta lub usg potwierdzi lub zaprzeczy ciaze. A humor nie ma nic do rzeczy :Smile:

----------


## zatroskany tata

mam problem moja nastoletnia córka tzn 15lat oznajmiła że spóźnia jej się okres,bardzo sie boje ze w tak młodym wieku może być w ciąży,kupiłem test i czekam kiedy wróci ze szkoły do domu żeby zrobić i w razie czego myślę rozwiązać problem arthroteciem ale zastanawiam się czy to dobry pomysł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam problem moja nastoletnia córka tzn 15lat oznajmiła że spóźnia jej się okres,bardzo sie boje ze w tak młodym wieku może być w ciąży,kupiłem test i czekam kiedy wróci ze szkoły do domu żeby zrobić i w razie czego myślę rozwiązać problem arthroteciem ale zastanawiam się czy to dobry pomysł


To prowokacja, tak ?

----------


## zatroskany tata

nie,a wydaje mi się że problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie,a wydaje mi się że problem


Za pomoc w aborcji możesz dostać trzy lata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w sobote wzielam te tabletki w odstepach 3 godzinnych.. Z tego co wyliczylam byl to 4 tydz i 4 dzien. W Sumie wzielam 10 tabletek mialam dreszxze lekkie bole i delikatnie krwawilam.. W nocy jak poszlam do toalety to wylecialo ze mnie cos 2 razy lecz nie widzialam co to bylo.. Sama juz nie wiem czy sie udalo czy tez nie? Za pierwszym razem bylo calkiem inaczej.. A do lekarza ide za tydz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny w sobote wzielam te tabletki w odstepach 3 godzinnych.. Z tego co wyliczylam byl to 4 tydz i 4 dzien. W Sumie wzielam 10 tabletek mialam dreszxze lekkie bole i delikatnie krwawilam.. W nocy jak poszlam do toalety to wylecialo ze mnie cos 2 razy lecz nie widzialam co to bylo.. Sama juz nie wiem czy sie udalo czy tez nie? Za pierwszym razem bylo calkiem inaczej.. A do lekarza ide za tydz..


My też nie wiemy.. zrób badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny zarzywalam art w sobote, niestety nie powiodlo sie,poniewaz nie bylo praktycznie krwawienia, nastomiast caly czas mialam biegunke, czy to moze byc przyczyna niepowodzenia? kiedy moge sprobowac jeszcze raz z art ??? (to byl 6tydz od ostatniego okresu) , czy kolejna proba nie zmniejsza szans na powodzenie ??


A robiłaś badanie na betę czy byłaś u lekarza że wiesz że się nie udało??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam poszukuję tabletek na poronienie arthrotec nie pomógł znacie kogoś kto ma do sprzedania zaufanego tylko nie drogi nie mam dużo pieniędzy ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilne..jestem w 12 tym tygodniu szukam zestawu z ru..chętnie odkupienia jeśli ktoś posiada??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ffffdssadhjk

----------


## zatroskany tata

> Za pomoc w aborcji możesz dostać trzy lata.


na szczęście negatywny ale bym się nie zawahał żeby tylko nie miała spieprzonego startu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przebieg u mnie:
Tydzień 5
ARTHROTEC każda dawka zawierała 4 tabletki
1 dawka o 15:00 - tylko biegunka i dreszcze
2 dawka o 18:00 - dreszcze; brak innych symptomow 
3 dawka 20:00 - po zażyciu brak efektów ...

Pierwsze oznaki krwawienia  dopiero o 21:30.
Bez bólu, gorączki czy innych dolegliwości. Przebieg łagodny.
Niewielkie krwawienie utrzymywalo się przez 5 dni. Dnia 6, 7 i 8 bardzo mocne krwawienie + skrzepy. Dnia 9 i 10 znów nikłe krwawienie. Tendencja wygasajaca.

Brak śladu ciąży na usg zrobionym 5 dni od zazycia.
Beta hcg spadkowe.


Na dzień przed całą akcja zażyłam,  podobno, RU, ale szczerze wątpię że to był ten specyfik.
Jak widać u mnie zadziałało wszystko z opóźnieniem.
Dodam tylko ze umierałam ze strachu cały ten czas.
Nie lękajcie się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na szczęście negatywny ale bym się nie zawahał żeby tylko nie miała spieprzonego startu


To następnym razem czytaj ile wlezie, ale się nie chwal głośno pomocą nieletniej w aborcji, bo możesz mieć kłopoty. Zanotuj sobie strony womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i maszwybor.net. I przypilnujcie antykoncepcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bol w plecach po zazyciu 1 dawki to dobry objaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bol w plecach po zazyciu 1 dawki to dobry objaw ?


Masz na myśli bóle krzyżowe jak podczas porodu lub miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam poszukuję tabletek na poronienie arthrotec nie pomógł znacie kogoś kto ma do sprzedania zaufanego tylko nie drogi nie mam dużo pieniędzy ;(


   To jak masz mało pieniędzy, to wątpię,że cokolwiek znajdziesz. Oprócz Arthrotecu jest zestaw z WOW, który jest zdecydowanie droższy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz na myśli bóle krzyżowe jak podczas porodu lub miesiączki?


Tak.zblizone. poza tym nic sie nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jak masz mało pieniędzy, to wątpię,że cokolwiek znajdziesz. Oprócz Arthrotecu jest zestaw z WOW, który jest zdecydowanie droższy.


Ale women chociaż   mogą obniżyć darowiznę, a za Arthrotek tutaj co niektórzy wołają sobie jak za zboże. Polecam WHW, mi obnizyly do 40 euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jak masz mało pieniędzy, to wątpię,że cokolwiek znajdziesz. Oprócz Arthrotecu jest zestaw z WOW, który jest zdecydowanie droższy.


Czy sam art zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilne..jestem w 12 tym tygodniu szukam zestawu z ru..chętnie odkupienia jeśli ktoś posiada??


Ru nie istnieje w polsce. To sa oszustwa. Wysla Ci wyciete z blista z nadrukowanym napisem a w srodku bedzie apap. Wejdz na maszwybor.net tam wszystko jest opisane z dokladnoscia. Nawet pozniejsze tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy sam art zadziała?


Moze zadzialac a nie musi. Zalezy tez ktory tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale women chociaż   mogą obniżyć darowiznę, a za Arthrotek tutaj co niektórzy wołają sobie jak za zboże. Polecam WHW, mi obnizyly do 40 euro.


   To pisz do WHW. W czym masz problem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale women chociaż   mogą obniżyć darowiznę, a za Arthrotek tutaj co niektórzy wołają sobie jak za zboże. Polecam WHW, mi obnizyly do 40 euro.


  Przepraszam, to nie Ciebie, ale tak WHW obniża darowiznę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilne..jestem w 12 tym tygodniu szukam zestawu z ru..chętnie odkupienia jeśli ktoś posiada??


Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw .
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilne..jestem w 12 tym tygodniu szukam zestawu z ru..chętnie odkupienia jeśli ktoś posiada??



NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

Dzisiaj kończymy już dyżur. Jutro i w kolejnych dniach będziesz mogła też rozmawiać i uzyskać wsparcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze zadzialac a nie musi. Zalezy tez ktory tc


Pytam bo pierwsza kuracja z ru niezadziałała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;152689]Wiecie dziewczyny że u mnie cisza ;( 20 tabletek nie zadziałało ;( kiedy mogę kolejny raz próbować ? A może się jeszcze coś ruszy ? Ktoś miał podobnie ?[/QUOTE Ja tak miałam wzięłam 32 tab arthrotec i tylko galaretka i krewki troszke czyszczenia dostałam dwa tyg później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytam bo pierwsza kuracja z ru niezadziałała


Z ru nie zadzialala bo dostalas bubel w postaci apapu czy czegos podobnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny to znów ją w sobotę wzięłam 20 arthrotec było małe plamienie i nic dziś poszłam do lekarza i okazało się że to jest 5 tydzień i jest pęcherzyk pusty i okolice niego jest krwiak podobnej wielkości mam zrobić kontrolna będę w czwartek i będę wiedziała czy coś się rozwija czy nie pobokewa mnie trochę brzuch może się udało mam taką nadzieję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny to znów ją w sobotę wzięłam 20 arthrotec było małe plamienie i nic dziś poszłam do lekarza i okazało się że to jest 5 tydzień i jest pęcherzyk pusty i okolice niego jest krwiak podobnej wielkości mam zrobić kontrolna będę w czwartek i będę wiedziała czy coś się rozwija czy nie pobokewa mnie trochę brzuch może się udało mam taką nadzieję


Wychodzi na to ze sie udalo. Powinnas sie cieszyc. Moze jeszcze samo sie wydali na dniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wychodzi na to ze sie udalo. Powinnas sie cieszyc. Moze jeszcze samo sie wydali na dniach


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wychodzi na to ze sie udalo. Powinnas sie cieszyc. Moze jeszcze samo sie wydali na dniach


 mam taką nadzieję że się udało zrobię betahcg i będę wiedziała czy przyrasta powiedziała żeby się nie nastawiać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
> 
> Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
> Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
> Jesteśmy do 23.00
> Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
> Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
> Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy
> 
> Dzisiaj kończymy już dyżur. Jutro i w kolejnych dniach będziesz mogła też rozmawiać i uzyskać wsparcie.


    Jak już kończycie dyżur to po cholerę piszecie to głupkowate ogłoszenie. Wy się zastanówcie czy pomagacie czy udajecie,że pomagacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z ru nie zadzialala bo dostalas bubel w postaci apapu czy czegos podobnego


Było tylko parę skrzepów trochę krwawiłam i potem cisza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Było tylko parę skrzepów trochę krwawiłam i potem cisza


Muszę zrobić drugą  kuracje i dlatego pytam czy sam art zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Muszę zrobić drugą  kuracje i dlatego pytam czy sam art zadziała


Skąd możemy wiedzieć, skoro za pierwszym razem nie zadziałał? To ruletka, uda się albo nie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 14 tyg. Chce zazyć. Jakie mam szanse ze sie uda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 14 tyg. Chce zazyć. Jakie mam szanse ze sie uda?


A co chcesz zażyć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co chcesz zażyć ?


Arthrotec mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak już kończycie dyżur to po cholerę piszecie to głupkowate ogłoszenie. Wy się zastanówcie czy pomagacie czy udajecie,że pomagacie.


Jesteśmy do 23:00, zapraszamy NETPORADNIA
Tel: 58 6 915 915 albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec mam


Szanse przy Arthroteku masz około 60-70 %. W tak wysokiej ciąży powinnaś dawkować dwie tabletki co trzy godziny, do pięciu dawek. Bądź przygotowana, że mogą odejść Ci wody, a płód będzie już wykształcony. Dobrze byłoby gdyby ktoś był przy tobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szanse przy Arthroteku masz około 60-70 %. W tak wysokiej ciąży powinnaś dawkować dwie tabletki co trzy godziny, do pięciu dawek. Bądź przygotowana, że mogą odejść Ci wody, a płód będzie już wykształcony. Dobrze byłoby gdyby ktoś był przy tobie.


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl; kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 14 tyg. Chce zażyć. Jakie mam szanse, że się uda?


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego arthrotec trzeba trzymac w buzi do rozpuszczenia .wg wielu publikacji misoprostol doskonale wchlania sie z zołądka do krwi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego arthrotec trzeba trzymac w buzi do rozpuszczenia .wg wielu publikacji misoprostol doskonale wchlania sie z zołądka do krwi?


Owszem, wchłania się z żołądka, ale w ten sposób może zadziałać tylko do 7tc. Po za tym jest duże ryzyko, że zwrócisz tabletki zaraz po połknięciu, i wtedy nici z wchłaniania. Dlatego właśnie trzyma się go 30 minut, żeby uzyskać odpowiednią dawkę leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Owszem, wchłania się z żołądka, ale w ten sposób może zadziałać tylko do 7tc. Po za tym jest duże ryzyko, że zwrócisz tabletki zaraz po połknięciu, i wtedy nici z wchłaniania. Dlatego właśnie trzyma się go 30 minut, żeby uzyskać odpowiednią dawkę leku.


Ja kupując zestaw w opakowaniu dostałam tabletkę o nazwie Tiger pozostałe tabletki miały być to misoprostol zestaw niby Holenderski orginalnie zamknięty w plastikowym pudełku. Lecz obawiam się go wziąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupując zestaw w opakowaniu dostałam tabletkę o nazwie Tiger pozostałe tabletki miały być to misoprostol zestaw niby Holenderski orginalnie zamknięty w plastikowym pudełku. Lecz obawiam się go wziąć


I może nazywał się misrol 200? Jakkolwiek by nie wyglądał, RU nie jest oryginalne. Handlarze sami drukują te nalepki, z indyjskimi czy holenderskimi napisami, żeby kobiety się nabierały. Mifepristone (RU 486) na pewno nie nazywa się tiger  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I może nazywał się misrol 200? Jakkolwiek by nie wyglądał, RU nie jest oryginalne. Handlarze sami drukują te nalepki, z indyjskimi czy holenderskimi napisami, żeby kobiety się nabierały. Mifepristone (RU 486) na pewno nie nazywa się tiger


Dlatego szukam sprawdzonego źródła.  Gdyby ktoś takie posiadał proszę dajcie znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego szukam sprawdzonego źródła.  Gdyby ktoś takie posiadał proszę dajcie znać


Ja znam dwa. WHW - womenhelp.org i WOW - womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś do odsprzedania zestaw z odbiorem osobistym w Krakowie? Proszę o wiadomość na e-mail amnezja95@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja znam dwa. WHW - womenhelp.org i WOW - womenonweb.org


Chętniezakupie orginalny z odbiorem osobistym Kraków mysza1977@O2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z jakim opoznieniem moze dzialac aryhrotec? Miala ktoras z Was tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl albo 570 099 075

----------


## perelka0202

Witam,  zakupie arthrotec 20 tabletek z wysylka do uk. 

prosze o kontakt :  perelka803@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,  zakupie arthrotec 20 tabletek z wysylka do uk. 
> 
> prosze o kontakt :  perelka803@poczta.fm


   Ja posiadam, ale wiesz,że decydując się na taką wysyłkę robisz to na własną odpowiedzialność? Może do Ciebie nie dotrzeć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli krwawi sie 5 mialo sie skrzepy wieksze mniejsze. Objawy ciazy ustaly tj piersi nie sa obrzmiale nie ma wymiotow i nie jest sie czulym za zapachy to jakie jest prawdopodobienstwo powodzenia? Wiem ze najlepszy lekarz i beta ale nie mam chwilowo jak stad moje pytanie. Czy ktos tak mial a okazalo sie ze ciaza sie utrzymala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny to znów ją w sobotę wzięłam 20 arthrotec było małe plamienie i nic dziś poszłam do lekarza i okazało się że to jest 5 tydzień i jest pęcherzyk pusty i okolice niego jest krwiak podobnej wielkości mam zrobić kontrolna będę w czwartek i będę wiedziała czy coś się rozwija czy nie pobokewa mnie trochę brzuch może się udało mam taką nadzieję


Ktoś miał podobnie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pilne..jestem w 12 tym tygodniu szukam zestawu z ru..chętnie odkupienia jeśli ktoś posiada??


 Mogę pomóc o ile jeszcze aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę pomóc o ile jeszcze aktualne


aktualne!!proszę o namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte Kamila687@skórki.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte Kamila687@skórki.pl


Kamila687@amorki.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje czegos skutecznego! Ciezko mi stwierdzić który to dokładnie tydzien ale na pewno sam początek max 3, 4. Czy jest ktoś kto mógłby mi pomoc tutaj?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje czegos skutecznego! Ciezko mi stwierdzić który to dokładnie tydzien ale na pewno sam początek max 3, 4. Czy jest ktoś kto mógłby mi pomoc tutaj?


   Zostaw maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostaw maila - odezwę się.




rafafal.g@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> rafafal.g@onet.pl


Podziwiam, że nie boicie się zaufać anonimowej osobie z tego forum. Przecież nie wiecie, kim jest i co wam wyśle. Też przegladalam wpisy trzy tygodnie temu, ale bałam się zamówić. Zdecydowslam się na whw i jestem już po. Uważajcie na siebie. Pozdrawiam, K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Środki wczesnoporonne to teraz jedna z najbezpieczniejszych form aborcji farmakologicznej. Powszechnie mylona bywa z tabletkami poronnymi przy czym są to leki które działaja bardzo krótko. Pigułki te od krótkiego czasu dostępne są w aptekach bez recepty. Nie jest potrzebna nawet wizyta u ginekologa. Tabletki takie działają jednak tylko do max 72h po zapłodnieniu. W naszym serwisie dostaniesz tabletki które działają nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży po zapłodnieniu. Serdecznie zapraszamy do kontaktu wszystkie zainteresowane kobiety. Zapewniamy pełną anonimowość.

Oferowane leki poronne:Zestaw nr 1 :

12 tab Arthrotec 200zł

Zestaw nr 2 :

12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 300zł

Zestaw nr 3 : 

12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 500 zł
(ru486 z Mołdawii)

Zestaw nr 4 : 

12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 koszt 700zł 
zestaw z ru486 identycznym jak z Women on web i stosowanym w klinikach aborcyjnych i jest najskuteczniejszym zestawem dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym.

------JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW-----

wysyłamy SMS na Nr 574..487..057

ZESTAW ...

Jan Nowak
ul. Śliska 11
01-001 Warszawa
+ nr telefonu 
dostawa do domu
lub
odbiór z poczty

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Środki wczesnoporonne to teraz jedna z najbezpieczniejszych form aborcji farmakologicznej. Powszechnie mylona bywa z tabletkami poronnymi przy czym są to leki które działaja bardzo krótko. Pigułki te od krótkiego czasu dostępne są w aptekach bez recepty. Nie jest potrzebna nawet wizyta u ginekologa. Tabletki takie działają jednak tylko do max 72h po zapłodnieniu. W naszym serwisie dostaniesz tabletki które działają nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży po zapłodnieniu. Serdecznie zapraszamy do kontaktu wszystkie zainteresowane kobiety. Zapewniamy pełną anonimowość.
> 
> Oferowane leki poronne:Zestaw nr 1 :
> 
> 12 tab Arthrotec 200zł
> 
> Zestaw nr 2 :
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 300zł
> ...


Zdecyduj się oszuście, czy chciałbyś wcisnąć tabletkę wczesnoporonną, czy poronną, bo strasznie się motasz w tym ogłoszeniu. Że RU na pewno nie masz, to wszyscy wiemy....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podziwiam, że nie boicie się zaufać anonimowej osobie z tego forum. Przecież nie wiecie, kim jest i co wam wyśle. Też przegladalam wpisy trzy tygodnie temu, ale bałam się zamówić. Zdecydowslam się na whw i jestem już po. Uważajcie na siebie. Pozdrawiam, K.


    Zamawiasz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i wszystko na ten temat. Jeśli zawartość jest zgodna, to odbierasz,jeśli nie to nie. Ja zamawiałam 2 opakowania z 2 różnych źródeł i w obu przypadkach wszystko się zgadzało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Środki wczesnoporonne to teraz jedna z najbezpieczniejszych form aborcji farmakologicznej. Powszechnie mylona bywa z tabletkami poronnymi przy czym są to leki które działaja bardzo krótko. Pigułki te od krótkiego czasu dostępne są w aptekach bez recepty. Nie jest potrzebna nawet wizyta u ginekologa. Tabletki takie działają jednak tylko do max 72h po zapłodnieniu. W naszym serwisie dostaniesz tabletki które działają nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży po zapłodnieniu. Serdecznie zapraszamy do kontaktu wszystkie zainteresowane kobiety. Zapewniamy pełną anonimowość.
> 
> Oferowane leki poronne:Zestaw nr 1 :
> 
> 12 tab Arthrotec 200zł
> 
> Zestaw nr 2 :
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 300zł
> ...


    Widzę oszuście przebrzydły,że nie idzie Ci oszukiwanie na ogłaszamy24 i teraz tu Cie przywiało. Spadaj, bo tu tym bardziej Ci się nie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jutro będę zażywać Arthrotec, bardzo się boję. Czy to jest skuteczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jutro będę zażywać Arthrotec, bardzo się boję. Czy to jest skuteczne?


   Arthrotec jest skuteczny w 60 - 70%, będę trzymać kciuki,żeby Ci się udało. Nie bój się - nie taki diabeł straszny jak go malują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec jest skuteczny w 60 - 70%, będę trzymać kciuki,żeby Ci się udało. Nie bój się - nie taki diabeł straszny jak go malują.


Tyle się naczytałam na internecie o tych skutkach ubocznych i to co kobiety piszą, że aż świruję.. A Ty jesteś już po?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle się naczytałam na internecie o tych skutkach ubocznych i to co kobiety piszą, że aż świruję.. A Ty jesteś już po?


   Tak, jestem po. Wiem,że to słabe pocieszenie, ale niestety Kochana - decydując się na taki krok trzeba się liczyć ze wszystkimi konsekwencjami. Nie martwi się - ludzie chemioteramię przeżywają, więc Ty Arthrotec tym bardziej przeżyjesz :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, jestem po. Wiem,że to słabe pocieszenie, ale niestety Kochana - decydując się na taki krok trzeba się liczyć ze wszystkimi konsekwencjami. Nie martwi się - ludzie chemioteramię przeżywają, więc Ty Arthrotec tym bardziej przeżyjesz


 :Smile:  Dzięki, pomogłaś mi.
Mam nadzieję, że się uda!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki, pomogłaś mi.
> Mam nadzieję, że się uda!


   Dasz radę. Jestem z Tobą. O której zaczynasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do dziewczyny, ktora jutro bedzie brała Arth.
Spokojnie wszystko bedzie dobrze. Ja tez jestem kilka dni po ale dalej nie wiem czy sie udalo bo nie mam chwilowo jak isc sprawdzic. Ogolnie bylam przygotowana na wszystko bo kazda mozliwa strone na ten temat czytalam i szczeze nie bylo tak zle.  Jesli masz pytania to zadaj je teraz bo tutaj niby ktos ciagle przebywa ale nie na wszystko jest odpowiedz. Z mojej strony moge Ci powiedziec zebys przygotowala sie na to ze tabletki dosc szybko przerobia sie w papke. Dla mnie to byl szok bo nagle nie wiedzialam jak polykac sline zeby nie polknac papki i rdzeni. Rdzenie mozesz wyjac na samym poczatku przed wlozeniem do ust bedzie Ci wygodniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

.Art brałam wielokrotnie dopiero 11.01.2017  w 11 tygodniu ciąży  przy zażyciu art zaczęłam krwawić po 3 dawce poczułam że coś wyleciało 2 razy mocno nie krwawiłam ,krwawienie utrzymymywało się 10 dni dziś odebrałam  wyniki z bety 112,5 mIU/ml ,jutro robię następne mam nadzieję że się udało .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> .Art brałam wielokrotnie dopiero 11.01.2017  w 11 tygodniu ciąży  przy zażyciu art zaczęłam krwawić po 3 dawce poczułam że coś wyleciało 2 razy mocno nie krwawiłam ,krwawienie utrzymymywało się 10 dni dziś odebrałam  wyniki z bety 112,5 mIU/ml ,jutro robię następne mam nadzieję że się udało .


   Wielokrotnie? Tzn?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wielokrotnie? Tzn?


Art brałam w 6 tygodniu nie pomogło w 8 również 9 też nie miałam tylko lekkie plamienia dopiero w 11 pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art brałam w 6 tygodniu nie pomogło w 8 również 9 też nie miałam tylko lekkie plamienia dopiero w 11 pomogło.


   O rany! To żeś się najadła tego gówna.Nie zazdroszczę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jutro będę zażywać Arthrotec, bardzo się boję. Czy to jest skuteczne?


Ja też witam Cię serdecznie!!!!
Dobrze, że jeszcze nie zażyłaś Arthrotec-u. Cieszę się,że masz jeszcze czas na może inną życiową decyzję. Zachęcam Cię do rozmowy i przemyślenia jeszcze raz. Myślę, że masz życzliwą Ci osobę wśród najbliższych lub przyjaciół, aby w tych trudnych dla Ciebie dniach być z Tobą i służyć inną dobrą radą. Wiem, że to bardzo odpowiedzialna decyzja i niezwykle trudna sytuacja dla Ciebie i jeszcze bardziej trudna dla Twojego dziecka. Postaraj się jeszcze raz dobrze przemyśleć. Zachęcam do rozmowy tel.58 6 915 915 lub meil   netporadnia.pl . Pozdrawiam i liczę na Twoją mądrość i odpowiedzialność za siebie i nie tylko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też witam Cię serdecznie!!!!
> Dobrze, że jeszcze nie zażyłaś Arthrotec-u. Cieszę się,że masz jeszcze czas na może inną życiową decyzję. Zachęcam Cię do rozmowy i przemyślenia jeszcze raz. Myślę, że masz życzliwą Ci osobę wśród najbliższych lub przyjaciół, aby w tych trudnych dla Ciebie dniach być z Tobą i służyć inną dobrą radą. Wiem, że to bardzo odpowiedzialna decyzja i niezwykle trudna sytuacja dla Ciebie i jeszcze bardziej trudna dla Twojego dziecka. Postaraj się jeszcze raz dobrze przemyśleć. Zachęcam do rozmowy tel.58 6 915 915 lub meil   netporadnia.pl . Pozdrawiam i liczę na Twoją mądrość i odpowiedzialność za siebie i nie tylko.


 A nie wpadłaś przypadkiem na to,że ona już podjęła mądrą i odpowiedzialną decyzję?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dasz radę. Jestem z Tobą. O której zaczynasz?


Zaczynam gdzieś koło 12 w południe  :Smile:  No muszę, nie ma wyjścia. Dziękuję za wsparcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do dziewczyny, ktora jutro bedzie brała Arth.
> Spokojnie wszystko bedzie dobrze. Ja tez jestem kilka dni po ale dalej nie wiem czy sie udalo bo nie mam chwilowo jak isc sprawdzic. Ogolnie bylam przygotowana na wszystko bo kazda mozliwa strone na ten temat czytalam i szczeze nie bylo tak zle.  Jesli masz pytania to zadaj je teraz bo tutaj niby ktos ciagle przebywa ale nie na wszystko jest odpowiedz. Z mojej strony moge Ci powiedziec zebys przygotowala sie na to ze tabletki dosc szybko przerobia sie w papke. Dla mnie to byl szok bo nagle nie wiedzialam jak polykac sline zeby nie polknac papki i rdzeni. Rdzenie mozesz wyjac na samym poczatku przed wlozeniem do ust bedzie Ci wygodniej.


Dziękuję  :Smile: 
może zdradzisz mi jak wyjąć rdzenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też witam Cię serdecznie!!!!
> Dobrze, że jeszcze nie zażyłaś Arthrotec-u. Cieszę się,że masz jeszcze czas na może inną życiową decyzję. Zachęcam Cię do rozmowy i przemyślenia jeszcze raz. Myślę, że masz życzliwą Ci osobę wśród najbliższych lub przyjaciół, aby w tych trudnych dla Ciebie dniach być z Tobą i służyć inną dobrą radą. Wiem, że to bardzo odpowiedzialna decyzja i niezwykle trudna sytuacja dla Ciebie i jeszcze bardziej trudna dla Twojego dziecka. Postaraj się jeszcze raz dobrze przemyśleć. Zachęcam do rozmowy tel.58 6 915 915 lub meil   netporadnia.pl . Pozdrawiam i liczę na Twoją mądrość i odpowiedzialność za siebie i nie tylko.


Dokładnie tak jak ktoś wyżej napisał, podjęłam już decyzję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam gdzieś koło 12 w południe  No muszę, nie ma wyjścia. Dziękuję za wsparcie.


   Jestem o tej godzinie w pracy, ale postaram się być. Pisz tu co i jak - będę czekać na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję 
> może zdradzisz mi jak wyjąć rdzenie?


   Możesz "rozłupać" tabletkę nożem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem o tej godzinie w pracy, ale postaram się być. Pisz tu co i jak - będę czekać na Ciebie.


Dziękuję, jesteś kochana !
Napiszę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz "rozłupać" tabletkę nożem.


ojj wole tego nie robić, znając mnie to zaraz wszystko rozbabram, a mam tylko 12ście tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ojj wole tego nie robić, znając mnie to zaraz wszystko rozbabram, a mam tylko 12ście tabletek


   Jak się boisz, to wypluj je.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie tak jak ktoś wyżej napisał, podjęłam już decyzję.


Decyzję jeszcze możesz zmienić i zastanowić się jeszcze raz,
myślę, że warto. Decydujesz nie tylko za siebie samą.
 Warto, żebyś wiedziała, że nie da się zapomnieć o takich chwilach w życiu. 
Więc mam nadzieję, że do jutra myśli i decyzję Twoje mogą się zmienić. Tego z całego serca Ci życzę. Nana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jutro będę zażywać Arthrotec, bardzo się boję. Czy to jest skuteczne?


witam. który to tydzień? będziesz sama czy ktoś będzie z Tobą W domu? postaram się jutro tu zaglądać W południe i na bieżąco pisać z Tobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Decyzję jeszcze możesz zmienić i zastanowić się jeszcze raz,
> myślę, że warto. Decydujesz nie tylko za siebie samą.
>  Warto, żebyś wiedziała, że nie da się zapomnieć o takich chwilach w życiu. 
> Więc mam nadzieję, że do jutra myśli i decyzję Twoje mogą się zmienić. Tego z całego serca Ci życzę. Nana


nie przesadzajmy. zapomnieć się da. są gorsze W życiu rzeczy o których się nie da zapomnieć. poza tym temat tego forum nie brzmi "czy mam to zrobić czy nie"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie wpadłaś przypadkiem na to,że ona już podjęła mądrą i odpowiedzialną decyzję?


Przepraszam Cię bardzo, ale moje słowa nie były adresowane do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie przesadzajmy. zapomnieć się da. są gorsze W życiu rzeczy o których się nie da zapomnieć. poza tym temat tego forum nie brzmi "czy mam to zrobić czy nie"


Po raz drugi przepraszam, ale do Ciebie nie piszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam Cię bardzo, ale moje słowa nie były adresowane do Ciebie.


   To jest forum i zarówno Ty jak i ja mamy prawo komentować wszystkie posty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. który to tydzień? będziesz sama czy ktoś będzie z Tobą W domu? postaram się jutro tu zaglądać W południe i na bieżąco pisać z Tobą


8my tydzień. 
Będę sama,  w sumie to nikt nawet nie wie o ciąży, (no oprócz Was na tym forum  :Smile:  ) facet z którym zaszłam w ciążę to dupek i nawet nie chce mieć z nim już nic wspólnego. No cóż, któż mógł wiedzieć, no a czasu się nie cofnie..
Dziękuję. Cieszę się, że jest tu tyle kobiet, które mnie nie oceniają, lecz rozumieją i wspierają..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po raz drugi przepraszam, ale do Ciebie nie piszę.


mnie'przepraszasz po raz pierwszy. nie masz za co. pisząc tu musisz liczyć się z tym że ktoś daje odpowiedzi na twoje wypowiedzi. jeżeli ci to nie pasuje to żegnamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się boisz, to wypluj je.


No właśnie tak zrobię, bo z tym krojeniem tabletek to kiepsko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest forum i zarówno Ty jak i ja mamy prawo komentować wszystkie posty.


otóż to. popieram

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8my tydzień. 
> Będę sama,  w sumie to nikt nawet nie wie o ciąży, (no oprócz Was na tym forum  ) facet z którym zaszłam w ciążę to dupek i nawet nie chce mieć z nim już nic wspólnego. No cóż, któż mógł wiedzieć, no a czasu się nie cofnie..
> Dziękuję. Cieszę się, że jest tu tyle kobiet, które mnie nie oceniają, lecz rozumieją i wspierają..


nikt nie ma prawa nas oceniać. takie moje zdanie. będę z Tobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Decyzję jeszcze możesz zmienić i zastanowić się jeszcze raz,
> myślę, że warto. Decydujesz nie tylko za siebie samą.
>  Warto, żebyś wiedziała, że nie da się zapomnieć o takich chwilach w życiu. 
> Więc mam nadzieję, że do jutra myśli i decyzję Twoje mogą się zmienić. Tego z całego serca Ci życzę. Nana



Moja decyzja się nie zmieni, jestem zdecydowana. Nie próbuj wzbudzić we mnie wyrzutów sumienia, poczucia winy.. to moje życie i moja sprawa. Weszłam na to forum nie po to, by ktoś mnie umoralniał, tylko zrozumiał i pomógł, więc proszę daruj już sobie te komentarze i idź głosić swoje kazania gdzie indziej. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nikt nie ma prawa nas oceniać. takie moje zdanie. będę z Tobą


Dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8my tydzień. 
> Będę sama,  w sumie to nikt nawet nie wie o ciąży, (no oprócz Was na tym forum  ) facet z którym zaszłam w ciążę to dupek i nawet nie chce mieć z nim już nic wspólnego. No cóż, któż mógł wiedzieć, no a czasu się nie cofnie..
> Dziękuję. Cieszę się, że jest tu tyle kobiet, które mnie nie oceniają, lecz rozumieją i wspierają..


Tu nikt Cię nie ocenia. O to możesz być spokojna, nikt nawet nie ma do tego prawa, aby Cię oceniać. Ważne tylko to , aby być przy Tobie i pomóc Ci. Widzę, że facet mocno Cię zranił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja decyzja się nie zmieni, jestem zdecydowana. Nie próbuj wzbudzić we mnie wyrzutów sumienia, poczucia winy.. to moje życie i moja sprawa. Weszłam na to forum nie po to, by ktoś mnie umoralniał, tylko zrozumiał i pomógł, więc proszę daruj już sobie te komentarze i idź głosić swoje kazania gdzie indziej. 
> Pozdrawiam.


brawo ty. daj znać tylko że jest południe że zaczynasz. będziemy wiedziały że to ty. nic się nie martw . będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> brawo ty. daj znać tylko że jest południe że zaczynasz. będziemy wiedziały że to ty. nic się nie martw . będzie dobrze.


Dam znać na pewno, będę potrzebować wsparcia.. 
Mam tylko nadzieję, że się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu nikt Cię nie ocenia. O to możesz być spokojna, nikt nawet nie ma do tego prawa, aby Cię oceniać. Ważne tylko to , aby być przy Tobie i pomóc Ci. Widzę, że facet mocno Cię zranił.


nie pomagasz. wręcz odwrotnie. idź opowiadaj swoje dyrdymały W jakimś kółku matek różańcowych. dyskusję z Tobą uważam za zakończoną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu nikt Cię nie ocenia. O to możesz być spokojna, nikt nawet nie ma do tego prawa, aby Cię oceniać. Ważne tylko to , aby być przy Tobie i pomóc Ci. Widzę, że facet mocno Cię zranił.


Jak się tylko dowiedziałam, że jestem w ciąży załamałam się i szukałam rozwiązań, znalazłam to forum, później już tylko próbowałam zdobyć tabletki, dzisiaj w końcu je dostałam i mam nadzieję, że wszystko zakończy się pomyślnie. Na prawdę cieszę się, że jest takie forum i tacy ludzie, z którymi chociaż wirtualnie mogę porozmawiać na ten temat i liczyć na wsparcie. To na prawdę dla mnie wiele.. Moi znajomi, rodzina nie zrozumieliby tego.. A facet.. cóż.. szkoda gadać. Skończony dupek i tyle, szkoda tylko, że to zawsze wychodzi później, a na początku książe z bajki. Aj. Po prostu nie mam szczęścia do facetów  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dam znać na pewno, będę potrzebować wsparcia.. 
> Mam tylko nadzieję, że się uda.


bądźmy dobrej myśli. A teraz spokojnej nocy . do jutra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bądźmy dobrej myśli. A teraz spokojnej nocy . do jutra


do jutra  :Smile:  dobranoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się tylko dowiedziałam, że jestem w ciąży załamałam się i szukałam rozwiązań, znalazłam to forum, później już tylko próbowałam zdobyć tabletki, dzisiaj w końcu je dostałam i mam nadzieję, że wszystko zakończy się pomyślnie. Na prawdę cieszę się, że jest takie forum i tacy ludzie, z którymi chociaż wirtualnie mogę porozmawiać na ten temat i liczyć na wsparcie. To na prawdę dla mnie wiele.. Moi znajomi, rodzina nie zrozumieliby tego.. A facet.. cóż.. szkoda gadać. Skończony dupek i tyle, szkoda tylko, że to zawsze wychodzi później, a na początku książe z bajki. Aj. Po prostu nie mam szczęścia do facetów


   Gdzie zamawiałaś tabletki? Jeśli można wiedzieć oczywiście. Ja też szukam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie zamawiałaś tabletki? Jeśli można wiedzieć oczywiście. Ja też szukam.


na portalu oglaszamy24.pl  :Smile:  Jest tam mnóstwo ogłoszeń, ja zamówiłam u Pana, który miał dosyć tanio i oczywiście wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem w 18 tyg i zaraz biore art dziecko wiem ze nie przezyje i czy 18 czy 4 bez roznicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem w 18 tyg i zaraz biore art dziecko wiem ze nie przezyje i czy 18 czy 4 bez roznicy


Znooowu prowokacja. Aale wam się nudzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znooowu prowokacja. Aale wam się nudzi.


nie i nie nudzi mi sie jak nie chcesz to nie masz nie proste

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie i nie nudzi mi sie jak nie chcesz to nie masz nie proste


Czego nie mam ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czego nie mam ?


Nie chce i nie będę mieć tej pilki pod nosem proste

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce i nie będę mieć tej pilki pod nosem proste


wiesz mam 36 lat 4 dziecko w drodze a 5 dni temu mój mąż w rocznice slubu zapytal z kim i go nie ma niech spiepsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiesz mam 36 lat 4 dziecko w drodze a 5 dni temu mój mąż w rocznice slubu zapytal z kim i go nie ma niech spiepsza


wroci jak urodzę znam to dzieki huj mu w dupe ham

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;152943]Ja jestem w 18 tyg i zaraz biore art dziecko wiem ze nie przezyje i czy 18 czy 4 bez roznicyTo idz sobie zarzyć art nie prowikuj 18 tydzień brawo za odwagę szpital pod nosem napewno masz napisz jak będzie po wszystkim .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem w 18 tyg i zaraz biore art dziecko wiem ze nie przezyje i czy 18 czy 4 bez roznicy


To idz sobie zarzyć art nie prowikuj 18 tydzień brawo za odwagę szpital pod nosem napewno masz napisz jak będzie po wszystkim .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To idz sobie zarzyć art nie prowikuj 18 tydzień brawo za odwagę szpital pod nosem napewno masz napisz jak będzie po wszystkim .


i sobie wzielam jeszcze 26 minut pod jezorem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, bardzo mi zalezy na szybkiej wysyłce... Jestem w 7tc i jak wiecie kazdy dzien sie liczy ... Wysyłka do uk. perelka803@poczta.fm

Dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aktualne!!proszę o namiary


Zostaw meila odpisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zażyłam 4 tab. dopochwowo były małe boleści brzucha po 3 godz. następne 4 trochę silniejsze bole brzucha po za tym nic innego .... (przed włożeniem tabletek pomoczyłam je ciepłą woda...) i się zaczęło krwawienie po drugiej dawce jakieś 2 godz. po wszystko wyszło ... po 3 godz. użyłam już tylko dwóch do wyczyszczenia myślę że całkowitego... byłam 8/9 tc... jedynie co było przerażające to widok .. okropny... teraz tylko muszę się udać do lekarza tylko nie wiem kiedy ... żeby lekarz nie odkrył że to po tabletkach arth... muszę dodać że panicznie się bałam ale jakoś przeszło..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzielam arthrotec, pierwsza dawka 4 tabletki pod jezyk o 17. Troche pieklo w ustach, po 20 minutach ssania mialam drgawki i zaczal pobolewac brzuch, mdlosci i biegunka. Potem leciutkie krwawienie. O 20 nastepna dawka, na ktora zareagowalam tak samo jak na poprzednia. O 23 to samo. W miedzyczasie zdarzaly sie silne skurcze oraz stosunkowo lekkie krwawienie, polecialo pare skrzepow, ale nie jesten pewna, czy wszystko ze mnie wylecialo. Po 23 sie polozylam i noc byla stosunkowo spokojna. Mam nadzieje, ze sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zażyłam 4 tab. dopochwowo były małe boleści brzucha po 3 godz. następne 4 trochę silniejsze bole brzucha po za tym nic innego .... (przed włożeniem tabletek pomoczyłam je ciepłą woda...) i się zaczęło krwawienie po drugiej dawce jakieś 2 godz. po wszystko wyszło ... po 3 godz. użyłam już tylko dwóch do wyczyszczenia myślę że całkowitego... byłam 8/9 tc... jedynie co było przerażające to widok .. okropny... teraz tylko muszę się udać do lekarza tylko nie wiem kiedy ... żeby lekarz nie odkrył że to po tabletkach arth... muszę dodać że panicznie się bałam ale jakoś przeszło..


Skoro widziałaś że się udało,to nie ma potrzeby spieszyć się do lekarza. Jeśli nie ma silnego bólu, gorączki i nieprzyjemnego zapachu to macica poradzi sobie sama. Im szybciej pójdziesz do ginekologa tym większa szansa na łyżeczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zażyłam 4 tab. dopochwowo były małe boleści brzucha po 3 godz. następne 4 trochę silniejsze bole brzucha po za tym nic innego .... (przed włożeniem tabletek pomoczyłam je ciepłą woda...) i się zaczęło krwawienie po drugiej dawce jakieś 2 godz. po wszystko wyszło ... po 3 godz. użyłam już tylko dwóch do wyczyszczenia myślę że całkowitego... byłam 8/9 tc... jedynie co było przerażające to widok .. okropny... teraz tylko muszę się udać do lekarza tylko nie wiem kiedy ... żeby lekarz nie odkrył że to po tabletkach arth... muszę dodać że panicznie się bałam ale jakoś przeszło..


mnie też to czeka, tylko, że doustnie będę brała.
Zaczynam gdzieś za godzine, mam nadzieję, że też się uda  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jaka jest różnica czy doustnie czy dopochwowo? Ja sama wlasnie czekam na tabletki, nie wiem która forme wybrać. Gdzieś przewinął mi sie komentarz, ze te dopochwowe moga byc dłużej wykrywalna, dlatego pytam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jaka jest różnica czy doustnie czy dopochwowo? Ja sama wlasnie czekam na tabletki, nie wiem która forme wybrać. Gdzieś przewinął mi sie komentarz, ze te dopochwowe moga byc dłużej wykrywalna, dlatego pytam.


Mogą być po prostu widoczne resztki w pochwie, jeśli szybko pójdziesz do lekarza. Poza tym nie ma żadnej różnicy, wchłania się tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogą być po prostu widoczne resztki w pochwie, jeśli szybko pójdziesz do lekarza. Poza tym nie ma żadnej różnicy, wchłania się tak samo.


Ja w czwartek brałam Art i niewiem czy się udało jutro mam wizytę u lekarza proszę czytajcie kciuki.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny miałam zaczynać koło 12tej, jest 11:30 i już nie mogę dłużej czekać bo zwariuję..
Zaczynam !
Nadal się boję, trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile trzymałyście tabletki? na stronie znalazłam, że minimum 30 minut, ja trzymam dopiero 3 minuty a już wariuję :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paskudny jest smak, aż szczypie mnie w język... Jest tu ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile trzymałyście tabletki? na stronie znalazłam, że minimum 30 minut, ja trzymam dopiero 3 minuty a już wariuję :/


Trzymac 30 minut i wypluc rdzenoe. Ja swa pierwsze razy trzymalam 30 minut resztki polknelam a za trzecim razem wszystko jakos rozpuscilo sie po 20 minutach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paskudny jest smak, aż szczypie mnie w język... Jest tu ktoś?


Szczypie przez rdzenie. Mi nawet troche popalilo ale nasteonego dnia bylo ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rdzenie to ta otoczka co się rozpuszcza ? czy ta końcówka co zostaje? bo już zgłupiałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rdzenie to ta otoczka co się rozpuszcza ? czy ta końcówka co zostaje? bo już zgłupiałam


Koncowka ktora zostaje. W tej tabletce jest mniejsza tabletka i to jest rdzeń

----------


## M..

> Paskudny jest smak, aż szczypie mnie w język... Jest tu ktoś?


Trzymaj się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odczuwam straszny ból jajników, mam drgawki i wymiotowałam. Oby tylko się udało, jak narazie zero krwawienia..

----------


## M..

> Odczuwam straszny ból jajników, mam drgawki i wymiotowałam. Oby tylko się udało, jak narazie zero krwawienia..


Brałam zestaw, nie sam art. Ale było podobnie - też drgawki i wymioty. Krwawienie po ok. godzinie od zażycia pierwszej dawki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam zestaw, nie sam art. Ale było podobnie - też drgawki i wymioty. Krwawienie po ok. godzinie od zażycia pierwszej dawki.


Oby się już zaczęło, bo oszaleje jak się nie uda...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oby się już zaczęło, bo oszaleje jak się nie uda...


Który masz tydzien? Mnie czeka to samo i tez panikuje strasznie. Byłaś u gin potwierdzić, czy tylko test?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oby się już zaczęło, bo oszaleje jak się nie uda...


Spokojnie. Krwawienie zazwyczaj pojawia sie po drugiej dawce ale i z tym bywa roznie. Czasami pojawia sie nawet nastepnego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8my tydzień. Testy, multum testów, ale u gin nie byłam. Jestem pewna, że jestem w ciąży... mam nadzieję, że dzisiaj się to zmieni..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam zestaw, nie sam art. Ale było podobnie - też drgawki i wymioty. Krwawienie po ok. godzinie od zażycia pierwszej dawki.


A co jeszcze brałaś? Krwawienie po 1 dawce arth czy tego drugiego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy drugiej dawce spróbuję wyciągnąć te rdzenie bo przepaliło mi buzię :/ Macie jakiś dobry sposób żeby je wyciągnąć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8my tydzień. Testy, multum testów, ale u gin nie byłam. Jestem pewna, że jestem w ciąży... mam nadzieję, że dzisiaj się to zmieni..


Masz bardzo podobna sytuacje do mnie :Frown:  dowiedziałam sie wczoraj, teraz juz czekam na tabletki, ja myśle, ze to gdzieś 6 max tydzien. Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki i proszę pisz tutaj, dla mnie każda informacja jest cenna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz bardzo podobna sytuacje do mnie dowiedziałam sie wczoraj, teraz juz czekam na tabletki, ja myśle, ze to gdzieś 6 max tydzien. Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki i proszę pisz tutaj, dla mnie każda informacja jest cenna


No rozumiem Cię, ja też się boję i sama nie wiem co i jak dlatego tu weszłam.. 
ale jak narazie to wszystko jest do przetrwania tylko najbardziej ten smak tych rdzeni w ustach, bleee, obrzydliwość i jeszcze to pieczenie......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ból jajników trochę ustał, drgawki i wymioty też, krwawienia brak, to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ból jajników trochę ustał, drgawki i wymioty też, krwawienia brak, to normalne?


Organizm różnie reaguje po Arthroteku, czasem bywa że zupełnie nic się nie dzieje. Bądź w ruchu, lekki wysiłek może pomóc macicy.

----------


## M..

> A co jeszcze brałaś? Krwawienie po 1 dawce arth czy tego drugiego?


Nie brałam arth w ogóle. Zamówiłam zestaw 1 tabl. mifepristone i 8 tabl. misoprosolu z Woman Help Woman. Czekałam trochę, jakoś się to przeciągało (okres świąteczno-sylwestrowy) i po 2 tyg napisałam do WHW, że nie mam przesyłki. Wysłały mi kolejną, tym razem z Europy. Oczywiście po wysłaniu drugiego zestawu ten pierwszy dotarł następnego dnia. 
Według ich zaleceń jedna tabl. mife i 4 tabl. miso wystarczą do 9 tyg. Ja w związku z tym czekaniem przekroczyłam 9 tydzień i dziewczyny wysłały mi w drugiej paczce troszkę więcej miso. Ale nie było to konieczne.
Faktycznie pierwsza dawka załatwiła wszystko. Po godzinie męczarni ze skurczami i bólem brzucha, nagle się one skończyły jak ręką odjął. Przestraszyło mnie to i poszłam do łazienki. Czułam jak zaczyna lecieć krew, ciurkiem, nie spodziewając się niczego, stwierdziłam że się umyję i weszłam do wanny. Wtedy "wypadło", więc wszystko widziałam. Później krwawienie przez kilka godzin mocniejsze, dalej już się uspokajało. Po 3 godzinach wzięłam jeszcze jedną dawkę, aby pomóc w oczyszczaniu, ale już nie było żadnych mocnych bóli, nawet zasnęłam. 
Krwawiłam około 2 tygodni, ale nie jakoś mocno.
Dlatego dziewczyny, jeżeli macie jeszcze czas poczekać na tą przesyłkę koło 2 tyg., to nie wahajcie się, bo to jest najpewniejsza metoda.
Ale się rozpisałam, ale może komuś się to przyda...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie brałam arth w ogóle. Zamówiłam zestaw 1 tabl. mifepristone i 8 tabl. misoprosolu z Woman Help Woman. Czekałam trochę, jakoś się to przeciągało (okres świąteczno-sylwestrowy) i po 2 tyg napisałam do WHW, że nie mam przesyłki. Wysłały mi kolejną, tym razem z Europy. Oczywiście po wysłaniu drugiego zestawu ten pierwszy dotarł następnego dnia. 
> Według ich zaleceń jedna tabl. mife i 4 tabl. miso wystarczą do 9 tyg. Ja w związku z tym czekaniem przekroczyłam 9 tydzień i dziewczyny wysłały mi w drugiej paczce troszkę więcej miso. Ale nie było to konieczne.
> Faktycznie pierwsza dawka załatwiła wszystko. Po godzinie męczarni ze skurczami i bólem brzucha, nagle się one skończyły jak ręką odjął. Przestraszyło mnie to i poszłam do łazienki. Czułam jak zaczyna lecieć krew, ciurkiem, nie spodziewając się niczego, stwierdziłam że się umyję i weszłam do wanny. Wtedy "wypadło", więc wszystko widziałam. Później krwawienie przez kilka godzin mocniejsze, dalej już się uspokajało. Po 3 godzinach wzięłam jeszcze jedną dawkę, aby pomóc w oczyszczaniu, ale już nie było żadnych mocnych bóli, nawet zasnęłam. 
> Krwawiłam około 2 tygodni, ale nie jakoś mocno.
> Dlatego dziewczyny, jeżeli macie jeszcze czas poczekać na tą przesyłkę koło 2 tyg., to nie wahajcie się, bo to jest najpewniejsza metoda.
> Ale się rozpisałam, ale może komuś się to przyda...


Masz moze jeszcze te pierwsza paczkę?

----------


## M..

> Masz moze jeszcze te pierwsza paczkę?


Oddałam dziewczynie w potrzebie, Kochana...
Zamów z WHW, naprawdę. Jeżeli nie masz wystarczających środków poproś o obniżenie darowizny. 
Na arth wydasz tyle samo, tym bardziej, że może nie zadziałać za pierwszym razem. 
Do dziewczyn możesz pisać po polsku, odpisują w kilka godzin, wszystko Ci wytłumaczą, wyślą instrukcje. 
Ja zanim zamówiłam też najpierw pisałam i zadawałam pytania, jak byłam gotowa, to wtedy rozpoczęłam procedurę zamawiania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie brałam arth w ogóle. Zamówiłam zestaw 1 tabl. mifepristone i 8 tabl. misoprosolu z Woman Help Woman. Czekałam trochę, jakoś się to przeciągało (okres świąteczno-sylwestrowy) i po 2 tyg napisałam do WHW, że nie mam przesyłki. Wysłały mi kolejną, tym razem z Europy. Oczywiście po wysłaniu drugiego zestawu ten pierwszy dotarł następnego dnia. 
> Według ich zaleceń jedna tabl. mife i 4 tabl. miso wystarczą do 9 tyg. Ja w związku z tym czekaniem przekroczyłam 9 tydzień i dziewczyny wysłały mi w drugiej paczce troszkę więcej miso. Ale nie było to konieczne.
> Faktycznie pierwsza dawka załatwiła wszystko. Po godzinie męczarni ze skurczami i bólem brzucha, nagle się one skończyły jak ręką odjął. Przestraszyło mnie to i poszłam do łazienki. Czułam jak zaczyna lecieć krew, ciurkiem, nie spodziewając się niczego, stwierdziłam że się umyję i weszłam do wanny. Wtedy "wypadło", więc wszystko widziałam. Później krwawienie przez kilka godzin mocniejsze, dalej już się uspokajało. Po 3 godzinach wzięłam jeszcze jedną dawkę, aby pomóc w oczyszczaniu, ale już nie było żadnych mocnych bóli, nawet zasnęłam. 
> Krwawiłam około 2 tygodni, ale nie jakoś mocno.
> Dlatego dziewczyny, jeżeli macie jeszcze czas poczekać na tą przesyłkę koło 2 tyg., to nie wahajcie się, bo to jest najpewniejsza metoda.
> Ale się rozpisałam, ale może komuś się to przyda...


Mega Ci zazdroszcze ze masz to za soba. Ja nie mam jak isc do lekarza aby sie upewnic i ciagle sie stresuje :/ ile zaplacilas?

----------


## M..

> Mega Ci zazdroszcze ze masz to za soba. Ja nie mam jak isc do lekarza aby sie upewnic i ciagle sie stresuje :/ ile zaplacilas?


Darowizna do WHW to ok. 75€, ja wysłałam 80€. Ale jeżeli kogoś nie stać, to po napisaniu do ich maila, można poprosić o obniżenie darowizny. Dziewczyny są naprawdę miłe i pomocne. 
Aby się upewnić możesz zrobić beta hcg w laboratorium, będzie wiarygodnie na 100%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Darowizna do WHW to ok. 75€, ja wysłałam 80€. Ale jeżeli kogoś nie stać, to po napisaniu do ich maila, można poprosić o obniżenie darowizny. Dziewczyny są naprawdę miłe i pomocne. 
> Aby się upewnić możesz zrobić beta hcg w laboratorium, będzie wiarygodnie na 100%.


Tak wiem ze beta mogr zrobic. Problem w tym ze jestem juz splukana i nawet 25zl to dla mnie duzo. Chwilowo mam corke chora. Rodzicow i tesciow nie mam wiec musze siedziec w domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boje sie, ze zamówienie z Women bedzie długo szło. A jutro mam juz mieć art i nienwiem czy na wszelki wypadek jeszcze domawiac te z women

----------


## M..

> Boje sie, ze zamówienie z Women bedzie długo szło. A jutro mam juz mieć art i nienwiem czy na wszelki wypadek jeszcze domawiac te z women


Moje szło troszkę ponad dwa tygodnie, drugie niecały tydzień (ale z Europy wysłały chyba w wyjątkowej sytuacji).
Myślę, że jeśli chodzi o to zamówienie, to jeden dzień nie zrobi różnicy. Masz mieć art jutro, to działaj jak najszybciej z artem, jeśli się nie uda, to zamawiaj w whw/wow. Na wszelki wypadek tez nie ma co, bo może się okazać to niepotrzebne, a art zadziała.

----------


## M..

Jak się czuje dziewczyna, która teraz bierze art? Jesteś tu jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z women zawsze zdążysz zamówić. Można go bezpiecznie przyjąć do 12.tc a czytałam że i później dziewczyny brały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny z women w ogole bardzo długo mi odpisują wiec ciezko mi zdobyć wiecej informacji od niech na temat czekania na przesyłkę. Wezmę art jak nie pomoże wtedy zamówię z women, robie to wszystko z dużym tempem bo dopiero wczoraj sie dowiedziałam. Znacie kogos komu art nie pomógł?

----------


## M..

> Zestaw z women zawsze zdążysz zamówić. Można go bezpiecznie przyjąć do 12.tc a czytałam że i później dziewczyny brały.


Można - jestem tego przykładem, bo przyjmowałam po przekroczeniu 9 tyg. Tylko, że wtedy trzeba podobno pościemniać w formularzu konsultacji lekarskiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny z women w ogole bardzo długo mi odpisują wiec ciezko mi zdobyć wiecej informacji od niech na temat czekania na przesyłkę. Wezmę art jak nie pomoże wtedy zamówię z women, robie to wszystko z dużym tempem bo dopiero wczoraj sie dowiedziałam. Znacie kogos komu art nie pomógł?


A kontaktujesz się z WOW, czy WHW ? Mi WHW odpisywaly bardzo szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie odpisały z WOW przesyłka idzie od 5 do 11 dni według ich informacji. W takim razie chyba najrozsądniej bedzie wziąć jutro art jeśli nic nie zdziała zamówić z WOW. Co myślicie? Co z dziewczyna która brała dzisiaj art? Jestes tu?

----------


## Perelka0202

Witam, zakupie arthrotec 20 tabletek /lub 2 opakowania/ z wysylka do uk. 

prosze o kontakt : 
perelka803@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie odpisały z WOW przesyłka idzie od 5 do 11 dni według ich informacji. W takim razie chyba najrozsądniej bedzie wziąć jutro art jeśli nic nie zdziała zamówić z WOW. Co myślicie? Co z dziewczyna która brała dzisiaj art? Jestes tu?


Myślę że bezpiecznie można przyjąć, że w dwa tygodnie dociera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się czuje dziewczyna, która teraz bierze art? Jesteś tu jeszcze?


właśnie. jesteś???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jednego nie rozumiem. lek wchłania się tak samo niezależnie jak podany. to dlaczego się męczycie trzymając to W ustach??? brak dopochwowo. działa skutecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> właśnie. jesteś???


Jestem. Nie było mnie chwilę bo poszłam na spacer koło bloku tak jak zaleciła koleżanka.. 
Miałam raz biegunkę i właśnie trzymam drugą dawkę, nie wiem czy jej zaraz nie zwrócę ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem. Nie było mnie chwilę bo poszłam na spacer koło bloku tak jak zaleciła koleżanka.. 
> Miałam raz biegunkę i właśnie trzymam drugą dawkę, nie wiem czy jej zaraz nie zwrócę ;/


Nie miałam jeszcze żadnego plamienia ani nic tylko wymioty, drgawki, biegunkę i ból jajników ostry, a teraz tak mnie kłuje w prawym jajniku.. a przedtem to nawet się wyprostowac nie mogłam, taki ból  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem. Nie było mnie chwilę bo poszłam na spacer koło bloku tak jak zaleciła koleżanka.. 
> Miałam raz biegunkę i właśnie trzymam drugą dawkę, nie wiem czy jej zaraz nie zwrócę ;/


myśl o czymś innym otwórz okna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myśl o czymś innym otwórz okna


Staram się. Oby tylko się udało..

----------


## M..

> Staram się. Oby tylko się udało..


Myśl pozytywnie.  :Smile:  Jesteśmy tu z Tobą i trzymamy kciuki.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myśl pozytywnie.  Jesteśmy tu z Tobą i trzymamy kciuki.


zaczyna się pieczenie :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jest silny ból jajników..

----------


## M..

> zaczyna się pieczenie :/


Kochana, naprawdę, rozłup te tabletki i wyjmij rdzenie. Będzie Ci to łatwiej trzymać w buzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

drgawki.. biegunka.. niech to sie juz skonczy....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie wytrzymam trzeciej dawki.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja nie wytrzymam trzeciej dawki.....



Jest z Toba ktoś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja nie wytrzymam trzeciej dawki.....


weź ją dopochwowo zatem jak masz ją zwrócić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie ma nikogo.. wymiotuje, mam biegunke, drgawki.. straszny bol jajnikow. nie wtrzymam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ma nikogo.. wymiotuje, mam biegunke, drgawki.. straszny bol jajnikow. nie wtrzymam..



Zadzwoń do kogos najbliższego, nie piwinnas byc sama. Wzięłaś 3 dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3cia mam brac po 17..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zadzwoń do kogos najbliższego, nie piwinnas byc sama. Wzięłaś 3 dawkę?



nie msm nikogo kto by zrozumial...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sa tu jakies dziewczyny ktorym sie niepowiodlo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sa tu jakies dziewczyny ktorym sie niepowiodlo?


ale w jakim sensie sie nie powiodło. Jak raz się nie uda, to próbują kolejny, albo zamawiają zestaw, albo rodzą dziecko. Z Artro nie zawsze sie udaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 12tabletek Arthrotek Forte kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ma nikogo.. wymiotuje, mam biegunke, drgawki.. straszny bol jajnikow. nie wtrzymam..


weź ibuprom.można brać. weź jeśli bardzo boli. krwawisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie msm nikogo kto by zrozumial...


jesteś??? jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie dam rady z trzecia dawka..... na prawde to co przezylam.. prawie zeszlam..... czy dwie dawki wystarcza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam zolty sluz
  bola mnie jajniki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dam rady z trzecia dawka..... na prawde to co przezylam.. prawie zeszlam..... czy dwie dawki wystarcza?


Powinnas 3 brac. Dasz rade

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam zolty sluz
>   bola mnie jajniki


Bierz ibum ibuprofen czy cos takiego to Ci pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie dam rady trzeciej.......

----------


## M..

> nie dam rady trzeciej.......


Kochana, trzecia dawka jest konieczna.. Bądź silna!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dam rady trzeciej.......


No to bez sensu wydane pieniadze i cale Twoje cierpienie. Musisz dać rade bo jak nie teraz to juz nigdy i wtedy bedziesz miala dopiero problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie dam rady trzeciej.......


 musisz. weź dopochwowo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw od women on web

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam zestaw od women on web


Daj kontakt do siebie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj kontakt do siebie!


dominika10_96@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dominika10_96@o2.pl



Napisalam do Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisalam do Ciebie


Nic mi nie doszło. Napisz na tego maila : dominika19960@op.pl , może to przez o2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam zestaw od women on web


Cena? Kontakt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;153044]nie dam rady z trzecia dawka..... na prawde to co przezylam.. prawie zeszlam..... czy dwie dawki wystarcza?[/QUOTE

co u ciebie W tej chwili?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cena? Kontakt?


dominika19960@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic mi nie doszło. Napisz na tego maila : dominika19960@op.pl , może to przez o2



Dostałaś teraz wiadomość?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przysnelo mi sie chwile... udalo mi sie na chwile ale strasznie napieprzają mnie jajniki.. nie idzie sie wyprostować, krwawienia zero, znajomy przywiózł mi Ibuprom. Jeśli wezmę dopochowowo to dalej będę wymiotować i mieć biegunkę i drgawki prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dopochwowo Art. oczywiście.... 
Tej trzeciej dawki boję się najbardziej.... strasznie się męczę....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spróbuję chociaż rozciąć te tabletki i wyciagnac rdzen...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam już pół godziny spóźnienia z tabletkami. Powie ktoś dobry sposób na dopochwowe ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobra jadę z tematem, najwyżej się osram z bólu, macie racje, jak zaczęłam i tyle się wymęczyłam to muszę dokończyć.... ale jak to się nie powiedzie to się załamie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzymajcie kciuki żebym to przetrwała.... wzięłam ostatnią dawkę....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też przechodziłyście to tak jak ja ? czy tylko ja jestem jakaś inna że tak się męczę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobra jadę z tematem, najwyżej się osram z bólu, macie racje, jak zaczęłam i tyle się wymęczyłam to muszę dokończyć.... ale jak to się nie powiedzie to się załamie....


    Wszystko jest do przeżycia, ja też przeszłam piekło, ale szybko o tym zapomniałam. Dasz radę, pocieszaj się myślą,że poród jest o wiele gorszy :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trzymajcie kciuki żebym to przetrwała.... wzięłam ostatnią dawkę....


dopochwowo nie miałam żadnych złych objawów o których tu mowa . pisz co się dzieje bo myślę wciąż o tobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pisze bo musze to z siebie wyrzucić. Dziś  mija tydz pierwszy dzień bez bolu bez krwi. Padam na twarz i zaczyna do mnie docierac co zrobiłam proszę niech mi ktoś powie co dalej bo zdechne sumienie mnie zezre...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pisze bo musze to z siebie wyrzucić. Dziś  mija tydz pierwszy dzień bez bolu bez krwi. Padam na twarz i zaczyna do mnie docierac co zrobiłam proszę niech mi ktoś powie co dalej bo zdechne sumienie mnie zezre...


   Nie bardzo rozumiem. Dlaczego w takim razie to zrobiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wytrzymalam zaledwie 10 minut ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego bo wydawało mi się przed ze to jedyne wyjście. Teraz juz niewiem jestem wrakiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wytrzymalam zaledwie 10 minut ....


doustnie????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> doustnie????


tak doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak doustnie


weź dopochwowo jeśli wyplulas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyrzygalam je :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boze zeby to pomoglo......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego bo wydawało mi się przed ze to jedyne wyjście. Teraz juz niewiem jestem wrakiem


   Wiem,że Ci to nie pomoże, ale niestety - decydując się na ten krok trzeba być na 100% pewnym,że właśnie tego się chce. Spróbuj się wziąć w garść i żyć dalej. Mówisz,że przez tydzień odczuwałaś ból i krwawiłaś. Może jak pożądnie wypoczniesz,to na wszystko spojrzysz inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego bo wydawało mi się przed ze to jedyne wyjście. Teraz juz niewiem jestem wrakiem


Po aborcji twoimi myślami kierują hormony. Daj sobie czas, i miej w pamięci powody dla których to zrobiłaś. To od Ciebie zależy jak pokierujesz swoimi myślami. Skąd wiesz że nie rozpaczalabys po urodzeniu niechcianego dziecka? Możesz siedzieć i się zadreczac, ale możesz też podnieść głowę i zacząć nowy rozdział w swoim życiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boze zeby to pomoglo......


myślę że pomoże. zastosuj. głęboko . połóż się. niech się Wchłoną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zazylam arthrotec pierwsza dawke. Czy bulgotanie w brzuchu to dobry objaw? Poza tym narazie nic sie nie dzieje.miala tak ktoras?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego bo wydawało mi się przed ze to jedyne wyjście. Teraz juz niewiem jestem wrakiem


Porozmawiajmy prywatnie na czacie: netporadnia.pl lub e-mail: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
tel.: 586 915 915 dzisiaj do 22. Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zazylam arthrotec pierwsza dawke. Czy bulgotanie w brzuchu to dobry objaw? Poza tym narazie nic sie nie dzieje.miala tak ktoras?


Bulgoty oznaczaja posiedzenie na kibelku  :Big Grin:  objaw normalny. I spokojnie po pierwszej dawce czesto nie ma krwawienia. Bywa nawet ze przychodzi nastepnego dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie całe opakowanie : dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nadal strasznie bola mnie jajniki, zero krwawienia. to normalne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nadal strasznie bola mnie jajniki, zero krwawienia. to normalne ?


Ból pochodzi od skurczy macicy, a krwawienie może się jeszcze pojawić. A może się już nic nie zadziac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zazylam arthrotec pierwsza dawke. Czy bulgotanie w brzuchu to dobry objaw? Poza tym narazie nic sie nie dzieje.miala tak ktoras?


po pierwszej dawce najczęściej nic się nie dzieje. to normalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nadal strasznie bola mnie jajniki, zero krwawienia. to normalne ?


to pierwsza ciąża?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to pierwsza ciąża?


myślę że to nie ból jajników tylko skurcze macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zazywalam arthrotec mialam krwawienie itp a dzis wylecialo ze mnie cos wiekszego, co wygladalo jak watrobka? Dobry znak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pierwsza ciaza. jest krwawienie. doslownie mnie zalalo podcxas drzemki poczulam.cirplo i naplyw krwi i cos ze mnie wylecialo.... cale szczescie zdazylam.dobiec do lazienki i wylecialo do toalety. nawet nie chce patrzec. bole od razu ustaly. delikatnie tylko pobolewanie nic poza tym. teraz zastanawiam sie czy jechac do szpitala i powiedziec ze poronilam zeby mnie oczyscili czy czekac. jak myslicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pierwsza ciaza. jest krwawienie. doslownie mnie zalalo podcxas drzemki poczulam.cirplo i naplyw krwi i cos ze mnie wylecialo.... cale szczescie zdazylam.dobiec do lazienki i wylecialo do toalety. nawet nie chce patrzec. bole od razu ustaly. delikatnie tylko pobolewanie nic poza tym. teraz zastanawiam sie czy jechac do szpitala i powiedziec ze poronilam zeby mnie oczyscili czy czekac. jak myslicie ?


nie musisz jechać do szpitala. krwawisz to dobrze. wyleciało ale jeszcze może nie wszystko.. ale chyba można mówic że się udało. brałas tą dawkę dopochwowo w końcu czy nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak uważasz. A jesteś pewna że wypadło to co trzeba ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pierwsza ciaza. jest krwawienie. doslownie mnie zalalo podcxas drzemki poczulam.cirplo i naplyw krwi i cos ze mnie wylecialo.... cale szczescie zdazylam.dobiec do lazienki i wylecialo do toalety. nawet nie chce patrzec. bole od razu ustaly. delikatnie tylko pobolewanie nic poza tym. teraz zastanawiam sie czy jechac do szpitala i powiedziec ze poronilam zeby mnie oczyscili czy czekac. jak myslicie ?


do szpitala nie. zrobią ci łyżeczkowanie. lepiej jak macica się oczyści sama. ja krwawilam trzy tygodnie i skrzepy szły. do lekarza poszlam dopiero po miesiączce. wszystko ładnie się oczyściło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możecie napisać jak u Was jest z tym krwawieniem juz dzien po tym wszystkim i prace tak do 5 dni po? Mam ważny egzamin a chce to zrobic 3 dni przed tym egzaminem i zastanawiam sie, czy nie będę miała problemu z tym krwawieniem, ogolnie fizycznym samopoczuciem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak. dalej leci. na poczatku czysta krew tak naraz sporo krwi.. potem takie cos chlup jak spojrzalam do toalety to takie rozowe jakies jak rogalik ale noe chcialam sie przygladac..... teraz mi tak sporo sluzu jakby wylecialo takiej mazi nie wiem co to. ale takie kleiste i duzo tego. nie nie bralam juz nic trzeci raz tylko 10min trzymalam ppd jezykoem i potem wymiotowalam i mialam drgawki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;153113]Możecie napisać jak u Was jest z tym krwawieniem juz dzien po tym wszystkim i prace tak do 5 dni po? Mam ważny egzamin a chce to zrobic 3 dni przed tym egzaminem i zastanawiam sie, czy nie będę miała problemu z tym krwawieniem, ogolnie fizycznym

samopoczucie fizyczne zaraz po już jest właściwie ok. U mnie tak było. krwawienie potem po prostu jakbyś miesiączke miała. poza tym nic nie boli. jest lepiej niż przed ponieważ dolegliwości ciążowe ustają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w ogole po tym jak mi to wylecialo to myslalam ze bedsie leciec ale malo juz wiec poszlam sie umyc umylam.sie chwila czasu i naraz takie chlup i ten wlasnie sluz. i dalej ciuhy brudne i nie wiem teraz czy wstawac z kibla bo jak tak dalej pojdzie to wszystkie ciuchy pobrudze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i teraz jajniki mnie bola ale juz tak troszke . to normalnr ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przepraszam za bledy ale pisze z telefonu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w ogole po tym jak mi to wylecialo to myslalam ze bedsie leciec ale malo juz wiec poszlam sie umyc umylam.sie chwila czasu i naraz takie chlup i ten wlasnie sluz. i dalej ciuhy brudne i nie wiem teraz czy wstawac z kibla bo jak tak dalej pojdzie to wszystkie ciuchy pobrudze


Nie masz podpaski że brudzisz ciuchy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam podpaske ale tyle mi tego wylecialo i tak na raz znowu.. strasznie duzo krwi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam podpaske ale tyle mi tego wylecialo i tak na raz znowu.. strasznie duzo krwi


możesz mocno krwawic przez kilka dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam podpaske ale tyle mi tego wylecialo i tak na raz znowu.. strasznie duzo krwi


Po wydaleniu zarodka krwawienie może być nasilone. Obserwuj żeby nie zużywać więcej niż dwie podpaski maxi na godzinę, jeśli zacznie Ci się robić słabo, będziesz miała mroczki przed oczami, dzwoń po karetkę. Za jakiś czas krwawienie będzie się normowac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz mocno krwawic przez kilka dni


    Owszem, możesz krwawić kilka dni, ale uważaj,żebyś krwotoku nie dostała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak się czujesz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam podpaske ale tyle mi tego wylecialo i tak na raz znowu.. strasznie duzo krwi


napisz jak u Ciebie?

----------


## Iwona2890

Polecam wszystkim pewnym dziewczyną które są zdecydowane na przerwanie ciąży kontakt z panem Robertem 577_840_828 Procesjonalnie mi pomógł jetem mu wdzięczna bo nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka a tabletki od tego pana mi pomogły szybka wysyłka i stały kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;153115][QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;153113]Możecie napisać jak u Was jest z tym krwawieniem juz dzien po tym wszystkim i prace tak do 5 dni po? Mam ważny egzamin a chce to zrobic 3 dni przed tym egzaminem i zastanawiam sie, czy nie będę miała problemu z tym krwawieniem, ogolnie fizycznym

samopoczucie fizyczne zaraz po już jest właściwie ok. U mnie tak było. krwawienie potem po prostu jakbyś miesiączke miała. poza tym nic nie boli. jest lepiej niż przed ponieważ dolegliwości ciążowe ustają[/QUOT
A gdzie kupiłaś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyladowalam w szpitalu.. ciemno mi sie robilo przed oczami i strasznie krwawilam... jestem.juz po zabiegu lyzeczkowania
 lekarz powiedzial ze nie ma sladu po ciazy.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak mnie badal to nic nic
 . zadnych zarysow ciazy.. wszystko sie udalo w takim razie. czuje sie.lepiej. dziekuje Wam za wsparcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to gratulacje, że się wszystko udało. Odpoczywaj i wracaj do sił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziekuje wszystkim. jestescie kochane. bez Was nie dalabym rady... dziekuje za wsparcie i dobre slowa.. 
przezylam tortury ale warto bylo pomeczyc sie caly dzien a nie potem cale zycie pluc sobie w twarz... dziekuje dziekuje dziekuje ! nie.mam.slow by opisac moja wdziecznosc
 nie.mialam nikogo na.kogo moglam liczyc i kto by mnie zrozumial... 
 DZIEKUJE !!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;153135][QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;153115]


> Możecie napisać jak u Was jest z tym krwawieniem juz dzien po tym wszystkim i prace tak do 5 dni po? Mam ważny egzamin a chce to zrobic 3 dni przed tym egzaminem i zastanawiam sie, czy nie będę miała problemu z tym krwawieniem, ogolnie fizycznym
> 
> samopoczucie fizyczne zaraz po już jest właściwie ok. U mnie tak było. krwawienie potem po prostu jakbyś miesiączke miała. poza tym nic nie boli. jest lepiej niż przed ponieważ dolegliwości ciążowe ustają[/QUOT
> A gdzie kupiłaś tabletki?


W aptece. Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje wszystkim. jestescie kochane. bez Was nie dalabym rady... dziekuje za wsparcie i dobre slowa.. 
> przezylam tortury ale warto bylo pomeczyc sie caly dzien a nie potem cale zycie pluc sobie w twarz... dziekuje dziekuje dziekuje ! nie.mam.slow by opisac moja wdziecznosc
>  nie.mialam nikogo na.kogo moglam liczyc i kto by mnie zrozumial... 
>  DZIEKUJE !!!!!


nie ma sprawy. uważaj na siebie. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ma sprawy. uważaj na siebie. pozdrawiam


Ja o 10 30 mam wizytę u lekarza boję się  mam nadzieję że się powiodło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja o 10 30 mam wizytę u lekarza boję się  mam nadzieję że się powiodło.


Daj znac jak bedziesz po lekarzu. Ja mam jutro na 10:20. A jakie mialas objaw zażywania arthrotecku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam wszystkim pewnym dziewczyną które są zdecydowane na przerwanie ciąży kontakt z panem Robertem 577_840_828 Procesjonalnie mi pomógł jetem mu wdzięczna bo nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka a tabletki od tego pana mi pomogły szybka wysyłka i stały kontakt telefoniczny.


   Napisz jeszcze ile Pan Robert bierze za tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj znac jak bedziesz po lekarzu. Ja mam jutro na 10:20. A jakie mialas objaw zażywania arthrotecku?


Biegunkę i nic poza tym krwawiłam parę skrzepów i boję się że się nie powiodło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy wie ktoras z was czy misoprostol z arthrotecu przenika przez lozysko do plodu po 10 tyg? Jakie sa ewentualne skutki jesli ciaza nadal trwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biegunkę i nic poza tym krwawiłam parę skrzepów i boję się że się nie powiodło


Nie raz gdzies czytalam, ze nie musi byc duzego krwawienia. Moze stwierdzic ze jest puste jajeczko i wtedy chyba lyzeczkowanie. Ja sama tez mam stresa mimo ze mialam dwa wieksze skrzepy. Teraz juz tylko plamie. I mimo ze nie mam juz duzych objawow ciazy to nadal sie stresuje. Ciagle macam sie po piersiach sprawdzam czy sie robia sie znowu obrzmiale. Szukam na nich widocznych zyl i raz widze a raz nie. Podciagam koszulke i sprawdzam czy brzuch nie rośnie.... Ehh koszmar poprostu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj będę zazywala tabletki, cholernie sie boję. Jak u was było po kolejnych zazytych dawkach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie wzielam pierwsza dawke art doustnie 4 tabl, po 20 minutach mnie cofnelo, zwymiotowalam troszke ale nie duzo. jak myslicie, czekac?
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> własnie wzielam pierwsza dawke art doustnie 4 tabl, po 20 minutach mnie cofnelo, zwymiotowalam troszke ale nie duzo. jak myslicie, czekac?
> AC


Czekać czekać, a wyplulas rdzenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy wie ktoras z was czy misoprostol z arthrotecu przenika przez lozysko do plodu po 10 tyg? Jakie sa ewentualne skutki jesli ciaza nadal trwa?


Wątpię, żeby ktoś decydował się na urodzenie dziecka po przyjęciu takiej dawki leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie wzielam pierwsze 4 tabletki ale znacznie szybciej mi sie rozpuscily pod jezykim niz 30 minut. Czy nie bedzie to mialo wplywu na skuteczność zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie wzielam pierwsze 4 tabletki ale znacznie szybciej mi sie rozpuscily pod jezykim niz 30 minut. Czy nie bedzie to mialo wplywu na skuteczność zabiegu?


Staraj się tą papkę trzymać jak najdłużej, do tych 30 minut. Kolejna dawkę możesz włożyć między dziąsło a policzek, będą się wolniej rozpuszczać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wątpię, żeby ktoś decydował się na urodzenie dziecka po przyjęciu takiej dawki leku.


Ja jestem juz w 13/14 tc. Mam za soba juz cztery proby i dalej nic. Wczoraj potwierdzona ciaza u lekarza. Co robic? Na zabieg za granica mnie nie stac i nie mialabym mozliwosci nawet wyjechac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz w 13/14 tc. Mam za soba juz cztery proby i dalej nic. Wczoraj potwierdzona ciaza u lekarza. Co robic? Na zabieg za granica mnie nie stac i nie mialabym mozliwosci nawet wyjechac.


Zamow z WHW to Ci pomoze na 100%. Na maszybor.net sa opisane przypaki nawet z 15-17 tygodnia ale tylko z takim zestawem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj znac jak bedziesz po lekarzu. Ja mam jutro na 10:20. A jakie mialas objaw zażywania arthrotecku?


Niepowodzenie ciąża nadal trwa lecz bardzo zagrożona . Muszę spróbować jeszcze raz. Boję się że znów się niepowiedzie błagam dziewczyny pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niepowodzenie ciąża nadal trwa lecz bardzo zagrożona . Muszę spróbować jeszcze raz. Boję się że znów się niepowiedzie błagam dziewczyny pomóżcie


Jak mamy ci pomóc. Zamiast kombinować z Arthrotekiem, zamów zestaw od women i problem z głowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niepowodzenie ciąża nadal trwa lecz bardzo zagrożona . Muszę spróbować jeszcze raz. Boję się że znów się niepowiedzie błagam dziewczyny pomóżcie


Jesli bardzo zagrozona to cwicz, duzo sie ruszaj, dzwigaj itp. Mysle ze gdybys wziela raz jeszcze arthrotec to by sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mamy ci pomóc. Zamiast kombinować z Arthrotekiem, zamów zestaw od women i problem z głowy.


Będzie za luźno przesyłka długo idzie prawie dwa tygodnie ają weszłam w 12tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostaLO mi 6 tabletek może komuś się przyda tanio odstapie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będzie za luźno przesyłka długo idzie prawie dwa tygodnie ają weszłam w 12tc


Ja robiłam zestawem w 14 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będzie za luźno przesyłka długo idzie prawie dwa tygodnie ają weszłam w 12tc


Jeżeli ktoś z Krakowa może odsprzedać mi zestaw proszę o kontakt mysza1977@O2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robiłam zestawem w 14 tygodniu


Z powodzeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli bardzo zagrozona to cwicz, duzo sie ruszaj, dzwigaj itp. Mysle ze gdybys wziela raz jeszcze arthrotec to by sie udało


Jutro spróbuję u lekarza zdobyć receptę na Art  dla babci i zobaczę tak będzie najszybciej niż czekać na przesyłke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z powodzeniem?


No tak , inaczej bym ci o tym nie pisala  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, bylam w okolo 9 tygodniu ciazy, 12 dni po zażyciu arthrotec poszłam na beta hcg i wyszło 3419(2-3tydzien). 18 dnia od zażycia arthrotec ponownie poszłam na beta hcg i wyszedł wynik 452. To oznacza, ze poroniłam na 200% i nie ma juz zadnego ale?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, bylam w okolo 9 tygodniu ciazy, 12 dni po zażyciu arthrotec poszłam na beta hcg i wyszło 3419(2-3tydzien). 18 dnia od zażycia arthrotec ponownie poszłam na beta hcg i wyszedł wynik 452. To oznacza, ze poroniłam na 200% i nie ma juz zadnego ale?


Jak zażywałaś do ustnie czy do pochwowo ile tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyplułam rdzenie, właśnie wziełam drugą dawke dopochwowo, po pierwszej efektu zero... jak cos sie zmieni dam znac.
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak zażywałaś do ustnie czy do pochwowo ile tabletek


Ustnie. 12 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ustnie. 12 tabletek.


Ja też zażyłam 12 tabletek i nie przyniosło rezultatu. Chyba zrobiłam coś nie tak.krwawiłami nic po zatym chyba dlatego że papkę połknęła i rdzeń jutro próbuje jeszcze raz bo muszę. Facet z którym byłam odszedł i muszę to zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, bylam w okolo 9 tygodniu ciazy, 12 dni po zażyciu arthrotec poszłam na beta hcg i wyszło 3419(2-3tydzien). 18 dnia od zażycia arthrotec ponownie poszłam na beta hcg i wyszedł wynik 452. To oznacza, ze poroniłam na 200% i nie ma juz zadnego ale?


Jeśli beta spada, to bez wątpienia się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też zażyłam 12 tabletek i nie przyniosło rezultatu. Chyba zrobiłam coś nie tak.krwawiłami nic po zatym chyba dlatego że papkę połknęła i rdzeń jutro próbuje jeszcze raz bo muszę. Facet z którym byłam odszedł i muszę to zrobić


No wlasnie u mnie na szczescie lecialy strzepy, galaretka, krwawienie, nitki itd.




> Jeśli beta spada, to bez wątpienia się udało.


No wlasnie tez tak mysle bo na dobra sprawe innej drogi niz poronienie nie ma chyba. Przeca dziecko na nowo sie nie odrodzi i urosnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, bylam w okolo 9 tygodniu ciazy, 12 dni po zażyciu arthrotec poszłam na beta hcg i wyszło 3419(2-3tydzien). 18 dnia od zażycia arthrotec ponownie poszłam na beta hcg i wyszedł wynik 452. To oznacza, ze poroniłam na 200% i nie ma juz zadnego ale?


   Nawet na 1000% się udało skoro beta spada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, bylam w okolo 9 tygodniu ciazy, 12 dni po zażyciu arthrotec poszłam na beta hcg i wyszło 3419(2-3tydzien). 18 dnia od zażycia arthrotec ponownie poszłam na beta hcg i wyszedł wynik 452. To oznacza, ze poroniłam na 200% i nie ma juz zadnego ale?


Jak dlugo krwawilas? Ja juz prawie tydzien i jutro dopiero mam lekrza. Tez mialam skrzepy, galaretke podobna do watrobki. Dzisiaj znowu troche mi jej wylecialo i jak wczoraj tylko plamilam tak teraz znowu normalnie leci i bola mnie jajniki :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy komuś tutaj po zestawie z WOW nie udało sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy komuś tutaj po zestawie z WOW nie udało sie?


Mysle ze nie ma takiej osoby. No i tez zależy jaki tydzien. Ogolnie czytałam do 16tc ze dziewczyny sie decydowały z tym zestawem i to z powodzeniem.
Odpowiadam na Twoje pytanie bo zauwazylam ze tutaj wspiera sie osoby ktore własnie biorą arth a osoby ktore maja inne pytania sa zazwyczaj omijane i bez odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle ze nie ma takiej osoby. No i tez zależy jaki tydzien. Ogolnie czytałam do 16tc ze dziewczyny sie decydowały z tym zestawem i to z powodzeniem.
> Odpowiadam na Twoje pytanie bo zauwazylam ze tutaj wspiera sie osoby ktore własnie biorą arth a osoby ktore maja inne pytania sa zazwyczaj omijane i bez odpowiedzi


Dziekuje, art miałam brac, ale udało zdobyć mi sie ten zestaw, jest pewniejszy z tego co czytam. Będę go brała na dniach, bedzie to jakis 6 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje, art miałam brac, ale udało zdobyć mi sie ten zestaw, jest pewniejszy z tego co czytam. Będę go brała na dniach, bedzie to jakis 6 tydz


Masz pewność że zestaw jest oryginalny?. Też to zauważyłam, że tylko o Arthroteku odpowiadają, myślę że w ten sposób handlarze dbają o swój interes. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o zestaw, to dużo informacji masz po zalogowaniu na maszwybor.nt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz pewność że zestaw jest oryginalny?. Też to zauważyłam, że tylko o Arthroteku odpowiadają, myślę że w ten sposób handlarze dbają o swój interes. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o zestaw, to dużo informacji masz po zalogowaniu na maszwybor.nt


Tak, chyba juz gorszego pecha nie można mieć jakby okazał sie nieoryginalny, ale raczej jestem pewna. Tam tez juz wszystko czytałam, wole zapytać sie tutaj, osób które bezpośrednio moga cos o tym napisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miało być maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec oryginalny z apteki kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dość pilnie poszukuje arthrotec ! !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam problem w sobotę  brałam arthrotec 20 tabletek nie wielkie krwawienie a dzień wcześniej byłam na bhcg wynik 2078 w poniedziałek byłam u lekarza okazało się że jest pęcherzyk i jest krwiak jego wielkości pęcherzyk był pustyndzis byłam na bhcg i wynik 5128 co mam myśleć ? Wiem że się nie udało ale przyrost bety jest dobry czy może się coś jeszcze wyrazy ? Pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam zostaLO mi 6 tabletek może komuś się przyda tanio odstapie


Chętnie odkupienia !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Staraj się tą papkę trzymać jak najdłużej, do tych 30 minut. Kolejna dawkę możesz włożyć między dziąsło a policzek, będą się wolniej rozpuszczać.


Jestem juz 2 godziny po drugiej dawce i nic sie nie dzieje. Żadnego bólu ani skurczy. Drugą dawke wzielam teraz muedzy policzek a dziaslo i po pół godziny polknelam reszre tej papki ktora zostala. Co robię nie tak? Blagam pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz 2 godziny po drugiej dawce i nic sie nie dzieje. Żadnego bólu ani skurczy. Drugą dawke wzielam teraz muedzy policzek a dziaslo i po pół godziny polknelam reszre tej papki ktora zostala. Co robię nie tak? Blagam pomóżcie


Krwawienie może się jeszcze pojawić. A ruszasz się dużo, czy raczej leżysz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juz 2 godziny po drugiej dawce i nic sie nie dzieje. Żadnego bólu ani skurczy. Drugą dawke wzielam teraz muedzy policzek a dziaslo i po pół godziny polknelam reszre tej papki ktora zostala. Co robię nie tak? Blagam pomóżcie


Nie musisz miec od razu objawow, krwawienia itp. Na spokojnie czekaj. Czy rdzenie wypluwasz? Mała tabletka ktora jest w srodku duzej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie może się jeszcze pojawić. A ruszasz się dużo, czy raczej leżysz?


Raczej leżę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam problem w sobotę  brałam arthrotec 20 tabletek nie wielkie krwawienie a dzień wcześniej byłam na bhcg wynik 2078 w poniedziałek byłam u lekarza okazało się że jest pęcherzyk i jest krwiak jego wielkości pęcherzyk był pustyndzis byłam na bhcg i wynik 5128 co mam myśleć ? Wiem że się nie udało ale przyrost bety jest dobry czy może się coś jeszcze wyrazy ? Pomocy


Przyrost bety oznacza raczej rozwijajaca sie ciaze wiec nie jest to raczej dobry znak. Nie wiadomo czy cos sie bedzie jeszcze dzialo ale obstawiam ze nie. Moze sprobuj jeszcze raz? Czy to Ty, ktora brała arth forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie musisz miec od razu objawow, krwawienia itp. Na spokojnie czekaj. Czy rdzenie wypluwasz? Mała tabletka ktora jest w srodku duzej


Rdzen wypluwam ale reszte papki polykam. Moze i ta papke powinnam wypluwac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rdzen wypluwam ale reszte papki polykam. Moze i ta papke powinnam wypluwac


Nie lez, duzo sie ruszaj to pomoze. Papke polykaj. Bedzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rdzen wypluwam ale reszte papki polykam. Moze i ta papke powinnam wypluwac


Papkę masz połykać, ale leżeniem to raczej sobie nie pomagasz. Ile razy tu się pisze, że ruch pomaga macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie lez, duzo sie ruszaj to pomoze. Papke polykaj. Bedzie ok


Dziekuje. Odezwe sie jeszcze pozniej jak dalej poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię arthrotec najlepiej Kraków i inne miejsca też kontakt oli.ggg@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam problem w sobotę  brałam arthrotec 20 tabletek nie wielkie krwawienie a dzień wcześniej byłam na bhcg wynik 2078 w poniedziałek byłam u lekarza okazało się że jest pęcherzyk i jest krwiak jego wielkości pęcherzyk był pustyndzis byłam na bhcg i wynik 5128 co mam myśleć ? Wiem że się nie udało ale przyrost bety jest dobry czy może się coś jeszcze wyrazy ? Pomocy


chyba musisz próbować jeszcze raz. weź dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyba musisz próbować jeszcze raz. weź dopochwowo


Mam problem z dostaniem tabletek ;( nie wiem z kat je wziasc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja właśnie biorę 3 dawkę... Zero rezultatów... Jak na razie...
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja właśnie biorę 3 dawkę... Zero rezultatów... Jak na razie...
> AC


man 11 tabletek jak ktos potrzebuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> man 11 tabletek jak ktos potrzebuje


Pilnie potrzebuje tabletek Kraków mysza1977@O2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> man 11 tabletek jak ktos potrzebuje


Bardzo proszę o kontakt oli.ggg@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam problem z dostaniem tabletek ;( nie wiem z kat je wziasc


Zostaw maila albo przeszukaj forum. Jeszcze niedawno byla Polecana Pani A z nr telefonu. Jest sprawdzona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja właśnie biorę 3 dawkę... Zero rezultatów... Jak na razie...
> AC


Ruch ruch ruch. Bol podbrzusza masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja właśnie biorę 3 dawkę... Zero rezultatów... Jak na razie...
> AC


Ja o 16 biore ostatnia dawke i do tej pory tez nic sie u mnie nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja właśnie biorę 3 dawkę... Zero rezultatów... Jak na razie...
> AC


Tak pisala niedawno jedna z dziewczyn
Przebieg u mnie:
Tydzień 5
ARTHROTEC każda dawka zawierała 4 tabletki
1 dawka o 15:00 - tylko biegunka i dreszcze
2 dawka o 18:00 - dreszcze; brak innych symptomow 
3 dawka 20:00 - po zażyciu brak efektów ...

Pierwsze oznaki krwawienia dopiero o 21:30.
Bez bólu, gorączki czy innych dolegliwości. Przebieg łagodny.
Niewielkie krwawienie utrzymywalo się przez 5 dni. Dnia 6, 7 i 8 bardzo mocne krwawienie + skrzepy. Dnia 9 i 10 znów nikłe krwawienie. Tendencja wygasajaca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam problem z dostaniem tabletek ;( nie wiem z kat je wziasc


Kupilam od a. Metotreksate z arthrotekiem. Juz po Metotreksate zaczelam krwawic po 2dawce czyli 8 szt arthroteku bylam po. Do tego wielkie uklony za pomoc i wsparcie. Moge polecic pania a. ( 781278014)
Nie pisalam tego ja bo to kopia z innego postu ale jest sprawdzona rowniez przeze mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupilam od a. Metotreksate z arthrotekiem. Juz po Metotreksate zaczelam krwawic po 2dawce czyli 8 szt arthroteku bylam po. Do tego wielkie uklony za pomoc i wsparcie. Moge polecic pania a. ( 781278014)
> Nie pisalam tego ja bo to kopia z innego postu ale jest sprawdzona rowniez przeze mnie.


 a jak to wygląda cenowo bo marnie z pieniędzmi umnie ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja o 16 biore ostatnia dawke i do tej pory tez nic sie u mnie nie dzieje


O 15 wzięłam ostatnia dawkę, nic się nie dzieje... Bole lekkie, mniejsze niż przy miesiączce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy brać o 19 kolejna dawke-4 juz czy czekać do jutra i wziąć najwyżej jutro ostatnie 8 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 15 wzięłam ostatnia dawkę, nic się nie dzieje... Bole lekkie, mniejsze niż przy miesiączce


Ja wlasnie biore ostatnia dawke. Czuje sie jedynie lekko oslabiona a na mysl o wzięciu ostatnich 4 tabletek nie dobrze mi sie robi. Przy druhiej dawce mialam odruch wymiotny ale jakos dalam rade. 
A wiec biore ostatnie 4 tabletki. Mam nadzieje że nam obu sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pisze bo musze to z siebie wyrzucić. Dziś  mija tydz pierwszy dzień bez bolu bez krwi. Padam na twarz i zaczyna do mnie docierac co zrobiłam proszę niech mi ktoś powie co dalej bo zdechne sumienie mnie zezre...


pogadajmy miałam podobne problemy opuncja2709@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak to wygląda cenowo bo marnie z pieniędzmi umnie ;(


Zadwon i zapytaj sie o sam arthrotec bo ja tez brałam komplet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy brać o 19 kolejna dawke-4 juz czy czekać do jutra i wziąć najwyżej jutro ostatnie 8 tabletek


Przeczekaj do jutra bo moze zadziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok. Poczekam do jutra. Jedyny i pierwszy objaw jak narazie-biegunka.
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5dni temu bralam art.(byl to 6tydzien od ostatniego okresu), odebralam wynik z bety,ktory wynosi 2947, co to moze oznaczac? kolejny wynik robie w pon.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5dni temu bralam art.(byl to 6tydzien od ostatniego okresu), odebralam wynik z bety,ktory wynosi 2947, co to moze oznaczac? kolejny wynik robie w pon.


jeden wynik nic nie oznacza. musisz zrobić drugi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok. Poczekam do jutra. Jedyny i pierwszy objaw jak narazie-biegunka.
> AC


Jeżeli nic się nie dzieje, możesz przyjąć kolejne dwie dawki, aby podtrzymać stężenie leku we krwi, do pięciu dawek (20 tab) za jednym podejściem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli nic się nie dzieje, możesz przyjąć kolejne dwie dawki, aby podtrzymać stężenie leku we krwi, do pięciu dawek (20 tab) za jednym podejściem


Dziękuję, a jak myślicie czy mogę wziac do pochwowo bo juz nie zdzierżę tego smaku...
Dziewczyno ktora zaczęła godzinę po mnie, proszę pisz co i jak u ciebie?
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeden wynik nic nie oznacza. musisz zrobić drugi


chodzilo mi o to,czy jest adekwatny do tygodnia,zakladajac,ze by sie nie udalo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chodzilo mi o to,czy jest adekwatny do tygodnia,zakladajac,ze by sie nie udalo ?


Znajdź sobie w internecie normy bety, one mają takie widełki, że nie sposób tego określić po jednym wyniku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chodzilo mi o to,czy jest adekwatny do tygodnia,zakladajac,ze by sie nie udalo ?


Beta hCG - normy w ciąży (w zależności od wieku ciążowego liczonego od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki)
3. tydzień - 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4. tydzień - 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5. tydzień - 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6. tydzień - 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7. - 8. tydzień - 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9. - 12. tydzień  - 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13. - 16. tydzień - 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17. - 24. tydzień - 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25. - 40. tydzień - 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chętnie odkupienia !


Zostaw email lub nr odezwe się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cos się zaczyna... Lekkie krwawienie...
Jak u ciebie kochana... Daj znać. Trzymam kciuki
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 11 tabletek do sprzedania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cos się zaczyna... Lekkie krwawienie...
> Jak u ciebie kochana... Daj znać. Trzymam kciuki
> AC


U mnie nic praktycznie sie nie dzieje. Dwa razy tylko jakby biegunka bardzo wodnista a teraz spokoj. Jestem zalamana. Ostatnia dawke wzielam  o 16 nie wiem czy o 19 moge jeszcze jedna? A jak u Ciebie teraz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cos się zaczyna... Lekkie krwawienie...
> Jak u ciebie kochana... Daj znać. Trzymam kciuki
> AC


Napisz jeszcze w jaki sposob przyjmowales te dawki doustnie i co ile? Ile trzymalas tabletki? Moze ja cos zle robię ze nic sie u mnie nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie nic praktycznie sie nie dzieje. Dwa razy tylko jakby biegunka bardzo wodnista a teraz spokoj. Jestem zalamana. Ostatnia dawke wzielam  o 16 nie wiem czy o 19 moge jeszcze jedna? A jak u Ciebie teraz?


Do 5 dawek po 4 tabletki mozesz brac za jednym zamachem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jeszcze w jaki sposob przyjmowales te dawki doustnie i co ile? Ile trzymalas tabletki? Moze ja cos zle robię ze nic sie u mnie nie dzieje.


Jesli bierzesz 4 tabletki co 3 godziny, trzymasz 30minut j wypluwasz rdzenie to wszystko jest ok. I zeby nie bylo to np.
1 dawka o 10
2 dawka o 13
3 dawka o 16

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do 5 dawek po 4 tabletki mozesz brac za jednym zamachem


A ktoras z was brala tyle na raz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli bierzesz 4 tabletki co 3 godziny, trzymasz 30minut j wypluwasz rdzenie to wszystko jest ok. I zeby nie bylo to np.
> 1 dawka o 10
> 2 dawka o 13
> 3 dawka o 16


Dokladniecwszystkobtak robilam i w tych gidzinach i nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ktoras z was brala tyle na raz?


Ostatnio była dziewczyna co tak brala tylko ze miala forte i dzisiaj sie okazało ze ciaza nadal sie rozwija. Pamietaj ze sam arthrotec daje 60-70% powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokladniecwszystkobtak robilam i w tych gidzinach i nic


Moze zaczac dziac sie pozniej nawet jutro. Ruszasz sie ze duzo? Bol podbrzusza jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawię od godziny, właśnie przed chwilą przy robieniu"wodnistej kupy" wyszedł skrzep - przy takim niby parciu.
O 9 wzięłam do ustnie 4, miałam w buzi ok 20min wyplulam rdzeń papkę połknęłam, o 12 wsadziłam do pochwy 4, o 15 do ustnie- trzymałam ok 40 min rdzen wyplulam papkę połknęłam. Myślę że do ustnie lepiej bo wraz z tym skrzepem z pochwy wypadla mi praktyczne nienaruszona jedna tabletka.... 
Troche się wystraszyłam po skrzep byl naprawde spory... Z drugiej strony ulga...
Trzymam kciuki za ciebie... Dokładnie wiem co czujesz...pisz co i jak.
Pozdrawiam AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 11 tabletek do sprzedania


 Oli.ggg@onet.pl cz kam na @

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze zaczac dziac sie pozniej nawet jutro. Ruszasz sie ze duzo? Bol podbrzusza jest?


Ruszam sie w miare mozliwosci wczesniej bylam jedynie trochecoslabioba i zasnelam gdzies na godzine

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawię od godziny, właśnie przed chwilą przy robieniu"wodnistej kupy" wyszedł skrzep - przy takim niby parciu.
> O 9 wzięłam do ustnie 4, miałam w buzi ok 20min wyplulam rdzeń papkę połknęłam, o 12 wsadziłam do pochwy 4, o 15 do ustnie- trzymałam ok 40 min rdzen wyplulam papkę połknęłam. Myślę że do ustnie lepiej bo wraz z tym skrzepem z pochwy wypadla mi praktyczne nienaruszona jedna tabletka.... 
> Troche się wystraszyłam po skrzep byl naprawde spory... Z drugiej strony ulga...
> Trzymam kciuki za ciebie... Dokładnie wiem co czujesz...pisz co i jak.
> Pozdrawiam AC


Ja wszystkie 3 dawki wzielam doustnie  jesrem zalamana jakimkolwiek brakiem reakchi mojego organizmu. Biore chyba kolejna dawke. Muszę to jakos zakonczyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cos się zaczyna... Lekkie krwawienie...
> Jak u ciebie kochana... Daj znać. Trzymam kciuki
> AC


Mam nadzieję że tobie się uda ja brałam w czwartek bez powodzenia dziś byłam u lekarza jutro druga pruba pozdawiam KK

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez spalam po pierwszej dawce i teraz znowu osłabłam... Tez nie miałam żadnych objawów oproc biegunki, brzuch nie boli, nawet zdziwilam sie ze wyszedł ten skrzep teraz, 
Może i u ciebie sie rozkręci jeszcze... Może daj sobie jeszcze z godzinę... Sama nie wiem czy bralabym kolejna dawke czy czekala do jutra...
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez spalam po pierwszej dawce i teraz znowu osłabłam... Tez nie miałam żadnych objawów oproc biegunki, brzuch nie boli, nawet zdziwilam sie ze wyszedł ten skrzep teraz, 
> Może i u ciebie sie rozkręci jeszcze... Może daj sobie jeszcze z godzinę... Sama nie wiem czy bralabym kolejna dawke czy czekala do jutra...
> AC


Cholernie sie boje. Pisz co u Ciebie sie zmienia. Jak na razie tylko rozmowa z Toba mnie jeszcze jakos trzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie całe opakowanie : dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę ze spokojnie do 20 mozesz dać sobie czas. Ja po poludniu trochę tak jakbym ?parła? Co chwile brzuch. 
Trochę jakby oslablo to krwawienie - po tym skrzepie. Naprawde spory byl, ale bez żadnych znamion nq nim typu jajo galaretka, przezroczysta maź.
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę ze spokojnie do 20 mozesz dać sobie czas. Ja po poludniu trochę tak jakbym ?parła? Co chwile brzuch. 
> Trochę jakby oslablo to krwawienie - po tym skrzepie. Naprawde spory byl, ale bez żadnych znamion nq nim typu jajo galaretka, przezroczysta maź.
> AC


A ktory tc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę ze spokojnie do 20 mozesz dać sobie czas. Ja po poludniu trochę tak jakbym ?parła? Co chwile brzuch. 
> Trochę jakby oslablo to krwawienie - po tym skrzepie. Naprawde spory byl, ale bez żadnych znamion nq nim typu jajo galaretka, przezroczysta maź.
> AC


O 20 wezme jeszcze jedba dawke. Chociaz na sama mysl odrzuca mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ktory tc?


Ok 5 w porywach 6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ruch polecam.. Ja zrobila. 2h po 2 dawce pare przysiadow Nozyce pare brzuszkow i ruszylo!
Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 20 wezme jeszcze jedba dawke. Chociaz na sama mysl odrzuca mnie


Nie wzielam jeszcze tek 4 dawki nic mnie nie boli ale pojawilo sie troszke krwi
Wziac dodatkową dawke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym poczekała skoro coś się zaczyna dziać. Ja obficie krwawię jasna krwią. Ale nie jest źle

----------


## Annaqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

Czesc posiadam tabletki z women czekałam na nie 2 tyg ale nie użyje . Jeśli kto by chciał odkupić zapraszam na e-meil anna.demska@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie nie mozna tego nazwac jednak krwawieniem myslalam ze sie rozkręcić ale na razie nic z tego. Minimalne plamienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc posiadam tabletki z women czekałam na nie 2 tyg ale nie użyje . Jeśli kto by chciał odkupić zapraszam na e-meil anna.demska@vp.pl


Jaka cena? Przesylka czy odbior osobisty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś wzięłam pierwszą dawkę o 17:11 drugą o 20:11 ....trzeciej nie zamierzam. Nie chce po prostu zejść. Biegunka zaczęła się o 17:32, wraz  nią dreszcze....blada jak trup i leciałam mojemu mężowi przez ręce. Mini krwawienie zaczęło się o 18:00. Druga dawka przyniosła ze sobą drgawki, dreszcze 
, wymioty i omdlenie... na szczęście siedziałam koło WC i tylko uderzyłam głową o szafkę. Ból okropny a uprzedzam, że mam wysoki próg bólu. O 20:45 weszłam do wanny do gorącej kąpieli. Mąż zaczęł mi masować brzuch....kiedy czułam, że muszę przeć ucisnął mocniej ruchem pociągającym w stronę "wyjścia".... poszło....mały kawałek twardego "ślimaczka", za drugim razem skrzepy jak pół pięści, za trzecim łożysko.... widać było żyłki....pępowine i bylo to przeźroczysto mętno żółtawe.... 
Delikatnie zrobiłam irdygację...wyleciała kupa krwi. Teraz wyszłam z wanny. Kładę się spać bo dalej boli skurczająca się macica. Wzięłam ketonal.  
Mi pomogło po drugiej dawce ..trzeciej bym już w domu nie zniosła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ps. To byl 6tc i 3 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może weź kolejna dawkę, dłużej nie czekaj... Mnie godzinę temu wyleciał drugi duży skrzep. Uczucie okropne ale nic nie boli, nic a nic. Mam nadzieje że do jutra będzie juz po najgorszym
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś wzięłam pierwszą dawkę o 17:11 drugą o 20:11 ....trzeciej nie zamierzam. Nie chce po prostu zejść. Biegunka zaczęła się o 17:32, wraz  nią dreszcze....blada jak trup i leciałam mojemu mężowi przez ręce. Mini krwawienie zaczęło się o 18:00. Druga dawka przyniosła ze sobą drgawki, dreszcze 
> , wymioty i omdlenie... na szczęście siedziałam koło WC i tylko uderzyłam głową o szafkę. Ból okropny a uprzedzam, że mam wysoki próg bólu. O 20:45 weszłam do wanny do gorącej kąpieli. Mąż zaczęł mi masować brzuch....kiedy czułam, że muszę przeć ucisnął mocniej ruchem pociągającym w stronę "wyjścia".... poszło....mały kawałek twardego "ślimaczka", za drugim razem skrzepy jak pół pięści, za trzecim łożysko.... widać było żyłki....pępowine i bylo to przeźroczysto mętno żółtawe.... 
> Delikatnie zrobiłam irdygację...wyleciała kupa krwi. Teraz wyszłam z wanny. Kładę się spać bo dalej boli skurczająca się macica. Wzięłam ketonal.  
> Mi pomogło po drugiej dawce ..trzeciej bym już w domu nie zniosła.


W siódmym tygodniu nie ma łożyska ani pępowiny....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie. Jest maluśki pęcherzyk ciążowy, a w środku zarodek,
 wielkości ziarenka ryżu. Jak można dostrzec tam pępowinę, która może być grubości włosa. Dwa, że ta kąpiel to byla dopiero nieodpowiedzialna rzecz, przy tak złym samopoczuciu mogłaś stracić przytomność i dostać krwotoku. A trzy, to koniecznie sprawdź, czy się udało, bo ja też miałam dużo tkanek i krwi a okazało się że się nie udało i musiałam powtarzać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest woreczek w którym jest zarodek...nie mieszajcie kobiety. Oczywiście że nie jest to takie wielki łożysko jak przy porodzie i pepowina czy żyłka inaczej jest mikro, ale jest. Specjalnie to oglądałam . Co do kąpieli... rozluźnia jak przy normalnym porodzie...byl przy mnie mąż więc czuwał w razie czego.  Proszę wystawilam konkretny opis co i jak. Wiem o czym pisze. Jestem przed 40tką i mam dziecko i bylam w ciąży wiec wiem co i jak. Z drugiej strony.... jak ręka odjął piersi przestaly być wrażliwe i znikło uczucie "guli"  w gardle. Więc na pewno poszło. Lekarza oczywiście że odwiedzę jeszcze dziś. 
Po godzinnym śnie skurcze dalej mam. Krwawienie jest. Czyści się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Minęły dwa tygodnie odkąd wzielam tabletki krwawilam przez równy tydzien, po pierwszej dawce były drgawki strasznie zimno i biegunka , po drugiej dawce zaczęło się krwawienie skrzepy i to wszystko co tam wylatuje , bolało mnie strasznie ale dało się wytrzymać , nie byłam pewna czy brać trzecią dawkę ale wzielam to samo co po drugiej , nie wiem czy się udało , piersi juz nie są twarde i duże , sutki tez nie są wrażliwe czuje się dobrze , ale kupiłam znowu te tabletki dlatego ze nie mam już czasu żeby iść do ginekologa i chce je wziąć jeszcze raz , myslicie ze to dobry pomysł ? Boje się ale nie chce ryzykować tym ,ze się nie udało a ja nie wzielam ich teraz , proszę o pomoc zwłaszcza osoby które to juz przeszły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To bardzo niemądre. Zrob badanie beta HCG skoro "nie masz" czasu iść do ginekologa. Zdrowie masz tylko jedno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może weź kolejna dawkę, dłużej nie czekaj... Mnie godzinę temu wyleciał drugi duży skrzep. Uczucie okropne ale nic nie boli, nic a nic. Mam nadzieje że do jutra będzie juz po najgorszym
> AC


Widze Tobie sie udalo... mi niestety nie, minimalbe plamienie mialam tylko przrz chwile. Nie wiem co mam teraz zrobić

----------


## niezarej

kto ma do sprzedania kiedyś kupowałam u jednej pani ale nr nie aktualny później ogłaszała się pod innym dziewczyny bardzo ją chwaliły pomagała przez telefon wszystko tłumaczyła teraz potrzebuję dla koleżanki pomożecie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widze Tobie sie udalo... mi niestety nie, minimalbe plamienie mialam tylko przrz chwile. Nie wiem co mam teraz zrobić


Wzięłaś 4 i 5 dawkę? Weź póki masz to jeszcze we krwi. Mi noc minęła bardzo spokojnie, podejrzanie Malo krwi, ale gdy wstałam rano wyleciał biały pęcherzyk wielkości paznokcia, także chyba się udało.
Czekam na wieści od ciebie i bardzo współczuję.
P.s również zalecam ruch, ruch i jeszcze raz ruch.
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłaś 4 i 5 dawkę? Weź póki masz to jeszcze we krwi. Mi noc minęła bardzo spokojnie, podejrzanie Malo krwi, ale gdy wstałam rano wyleciał biały pęcherzyk wielkości paznokcia, także chyba się udało.
> Czekam na wieści od ciebie i bardzo współczuję.
> P.s również zalecam ruch, ruch i jeszcze raz ruch.
> AC


Wczoraj nie wzielam bo myslalam ze jak pokazalo sie troche krwi to jeszcze sie rozkreci. Zaraz wezme dwie ostatnie dawki i zaplanowalam troche prac domowych na dzisiaj jak zmiana firanek. Moze to pomoze. Ciesze sie ze chociaz Tobie sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Minęły dwa tygodnie odkąd wzielam tabletki krwawilam przez równy tydzien, po pierwszej dawce były drgawki strasznie zimno i biegunka , po drugiej dawce zaczęło się krwawienie skrzepy i to wszystko co tam wylatuje , bolało mnie strasznie ale dało się wytrzymać , nie byłam pewna czy brać trzecią dawkę ale wzielam to samo co po drugiej , nie wiem czy się udało , piersi juz nie są twarde i duże , sutki tez nie są wrażliwe czuje się dobrze , ale kupiłam znowu te tabletki dlatego ze nie mam już czasu żeby iść do ginekologa i chce je wziąć jeszcze raz , myslicie ze to dobry pomysł ? Boje się ale nie chce ryzykować tym ,ze się nie udało a ja nie wzielam ich teraz , proszę o pomoc zwłaszcza osoby które to juz przeszły


To bardzo zły pomysł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kto ma do sprzedania kiedyś kupowałam u jednej pani ale nr nie aktualny później ogłaszała się pod innym dziewczyny bardzo ją chwaliły pomagała przez telefon wszystko tłumaczyła teraz potrzebuję dla koleżanki pomożecie ??


Pewnie pani a. ( 781278014 ) ja tez ja polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,
Mam dylemat i moze wy mi z tym pomozecie bo ja juz jestem głupia.
Tydzien temu bralam arthrotec bylo krwawienie, galaretka itp itd. Dzis rowny tydzien od zazycia bylam u lekarza. Ten badal najpierw wziernikiem potem usg dopochwowo. Jego diagnoza to ciazy raczej nie ma, ale mogla sie gdzies schowac i na wszelki wypadek przepisał mi luteine ( gdyby faktycznie była ciaza to luteina ja podtrzyma). Zdembiałam poprostu jak to powiedzial. 
Pytanie do Was: 
Wedlug moich obliczen bylabym w 8tc. Taka ciaze to raczej byłoby juz widać? Dodatkowo stwierdził u mnie nadrzerke i mowil zeby zrobic test a jak wyjdzie ujemny to bedziemy leczyc nadrzerke. Test to raczej jeszcze pozytywny wyjdzie prawda? Dziekuje za odpowiedzi i z gory zaznaczam ze nie mam czasu robic bety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie pani a. ( 781278014 ) ja tez ja polecam.


Tez polecam. Nie ma co sie bać tylko do niej dzwonic na prawde super babka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec,20tabletek,justau@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,
> Mam dylemat i moze wy mi z tym pomozecie bo ja juz jestem głupia.
> Tydzien temu bralam arthrotec bylo krwawienie, galaretka itp itd. Dzis rowny tydzien od zazycia bylam u lekarza. Ten badal najpierw wziernikiem potem usg dopochwowo. Jego diagnoza to ciazy raczej nie ma, ale mogla sie gdzies schowac i na wszelki wypadek przepisał mi luteine ( gdyby faktycznie była ciaza to luteina ja podtrzyma). Zdembiałam poprostu jak to powiedzial. 
> Pytanie do Was: 
> Wedlug moich obliczen bylabym w 8tc. Taka ciaze to raczej byłoby juz widać? Dodatkowo stwierdził u mnie nadrzerke i mowil zeby zrobic test a jak wyjdzie ujemny to bedziemy leczyc nadrzerke. Test to raczej jeszcze pozytywny wyjdzie prawda? Dziekuje za odpowiedzi i z gory zaznaczam ze nie mam czasu robic bety


lekarz nie wie czy jesteś w ciąży a ktoś ma to przez internet zgadnąć ? na betę nie masz czasu iść, a do lekarza miałaś czas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie dziwna sprawa,
We wtorek robiłam dwa testy, według kalendarzyka niecały 6 tydz, według mnie troche moze z koniec 4,5. W każdym razie nie brałam jeszcze tabletek czekam na nie, ale teraz na wkładce zauważyłam "śluz" z odrobina krwi, niedużo ale była. Czy to cos moze oznaczać? Do tego lekki ból podbrzusza, jakby miała zacząć sie miesiączka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj nie wzielam bo myslalam ze jak pokazalo sie troche krwi to jeszcze sie rozkreci. Zaraz wezme dwie ostatnie dawki i zaplanowalam troche prac domowych na dzisiaj jak zmiana firanek. Moze to pomoze. Ciesze sie ze chociaz Tobie sie udalo.


Hej i jak u ciebie?
Ja prawie w ogóle juz nie krwawię i troche mnie to martwi ale może u mnie tak szybko to poszło.
Ac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lekarz nie wie czy jesteś w ciąży a ktoś ma to przez internet zgadnąć ? na betę nie masz czasu iść, a do lekarza miałaś czas ?


Nastepnym razem powstrzymaj sie od glupich komentarzy i jesli nie potrafisz odpowiedziec na pytanie to zamilcz.
Teraz przeczytaj jeszcze raz to co napisałam i poszukaj dwoch pytan ktore zadałam. A sory nie umiesz czytac ze zrozumieniem to specjalnie dla ciebie napisze pytania
1) ciaza w 8 tygodniu powinna byc juz widocza?
2) test raczej wyjdzie jeszcze pozytywny po poronieniu?
I nie, nie mam czasu robic bety bo musze jechac specjalnie do centrum miasta a lekarza mam po drugiej stronie ulicy a dodatkowo mam chore dziecko ktorego nie ma mi za bardzo kto przypilnowac. 
Pomysl nastepnym razem zanim odpowiesz to wcale nie jest takie trudne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie czy to prawda ze na skurcze po arthrotecu pomaga stosunek z partnerem.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie czy to prawda ze na skurcze po arthrotecu pomaga stosunek z partnerem.?


Bardziej chodzi o orgazm ktory niekoniecznie musi byc z partnerem :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A no to w porządku  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nastepnym razem powstrzymaj sie od glupich komentarzy i jesli nie potrafisz odpowiedziec na pytanie to zamilcz.
> Teraz przeczytaj jeszcze raz to co napisałam i poszukaj dwoch pytan ktore zadałam. A sory nie umiesz czytac ze zrozumieniem to specjalnie dla ciebie napisze pytania
> 1) ciaza w 8 tygodniu powinna byc juz widocza?
> 2) test raczej wyjdzie jeszcze pozytywny po poronieniu?
> I nie, nie mam czasu robic bety bo musze jechac specjalnie do centrum miasta a lekarza mam po drugiej stronie ulicy a dodatkowo mam chore dziecko ktorego nie ma mi za bardzo kto przypilnowac. 
> Pomysl nastepnym razem zanim odpowiesz to wcale nie jest takie trudne


odpowiedź na twoje pytania brzmi :

1) niewiadomo, ciąża może być młodsza niż osiem tygodni, owulacja mogła się przesunąć, ciąża może być mniejsza, i jeśli to mniej niż szósty tydzień, to może nie być widoczna na USG
2) test po poronieniu może wychodzić pozytywny do 3-4 tygodni

nikt ci na forum nie odpowie, czy jesteś w ciązy czy nie jesteś, srednio jest tu pięc takich pytań dziennie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odpowiedź na twoje pytania brzmi :
> 
> 1) niewiadomo, ciąża może być młodsza niż osiem tygodni, owulacja mogła się przesunąć, ciąża może być mniejsza, i jeśli to mniej niż szósty tydzień, to może nie być widoczna na USG
> 2) test po poronieniu może wychodzić pozytywny do 3-4 tygodni
> 
> nikt ci na forum nie odpowie, czy jesteś w ciązy czy nie jesteś, srednio jest tu pięc takich pytań dziennie...


Nie oczekuje odpowiedzi na pytanie czy jestem w ciazy czy tez nie. Bardziej w tym wszystkim chodzi co o tym myslicie. I bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedzi, czegos takiego wlasnie chciałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie dziwna sprawa,
> We wtorek robiłam dwa testy, według kalendarzyka niecały 6 tydz, według mnie troche moze z koniec 4,5. W każdym razie nie brałam jeszcze tabletek czekam na nie, ale teraz na wkładce zauważyłam "śluz" z odrobina krwi, niedużo ale była. Czy to cos moze oznaczać? Do tego lekki ból podbrzusza, jakby miała zacząć sie miesiączka


Być może naturalnie poronisz. To się stosunkowo często zdarza w tak wczesnej ciąży, tylko zwykle kobiety nawet nie mają świadomości i to dla nich zwykły spóźniony okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej i jak u ciebie?
> Ja prawie w ogóle juz nie krwawię i troche mnie to martwi ale może u mnie tak szybko to poszło.
> Ac


Ja jestem juz po drugiej dawce dzisiaj wiecej tabletek juz nie mam i dalej nic sie nie dzieje. Dodam ze caly dzien jestem dzisiaj na nogach. Zmieniam firanki, odkurzam, podlewam kwiatki, co chwile latam do kuchni nagladam na obiad, ogólnie sprzatam, robie rzeczy nie koniecznie potrzebne i nic. Tabletki sie skonczyly takze dalej nie wiem co teraz robic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Być może naturalnie poronisz. To się stosunkowo często zdarza w tak wczesnej ciąży, tylko zwykle kobiety nawet nie mają świadomości i to dla nich zwykły spóźniony okres


Tez mi to przeszło przez myśl, teraz często sie o tym słyszy, ale tu sie nasuwa kolejne pytanie, czy mogę wziąć te tabletki, dla pewności. Na razie nic sie wiecej nie dzieje oprócz tego małego śladu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez mi to przeszło przez myśl, teraz często sie o tym słyszy, ale tu sie nasuwa kolejne pytanie, czy mogę wziąć te tabletki, dla pewności. Na razie nic sie wiecej nie dzieje oprócz tego małego śladu.


Mozesz poronic natualnie, ale we wczesnej ciazy zdarza sie takie plamienie i bol podbrzusza. Ja dla pewnosci i zeby pomoc samej sobie wzielabym tabletki wedlug zaleceń. Pomysl o tym bo 100% pewnosci nie masz ze poronisz ot tak a tak zrobisz wszystko zeby to sie stalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz po drugiej dawce dzisiaj wiecej tabletek juz nie mam i dalej nic sie nie dzieje. Dodam ze caly dzien jestem dzisiaj na nogach. Zmieniam firanki, odkurzam, podlewam kwiatki, co chwile latam do kuchni nagladam na obiad, ogólnie sprzatam, robie rzeczy nie koniecznie potrzebne i nic. Tabletki sie skonczyly takze dalej nie wiem co teraz robic.


Wlacz Chodakowska skalpel i ćwicz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz poronic natualnie, ale we wczesnej ciazy zdarza sie takie plamienie i bol podbrzusza. Ja dla pewnosci i zeby pomoc samej sobie wzielabym tabletki wedlug zaleceń. Pomysl o tym bo 100% pewnosci nie masz ze poronisz ot tak a tak zrobisz wszystko zeby to sie stalo


Racja, moze mam szanse na to ze po prostu pozniej nie będę miała zmartwień czy na pewno sie udało skoro ciąża moze byc słaba, tym bardziej ze mam zestaw z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz po drugiej dawce dzisiaj wiecej tabletek juz nie mam i dalej nic sie nie dzieje. Dodam ze caly dzien jestem dzisiaj na nogach. Zmieniam firanki, odkurzam, podlewam kwiatki, co chwile latam do kuchni nagladam na obiad, ogólnie sprzatam, robie rzeczy nie koniecznie potrzebne i nic. Tabletki sie skonczyly takze dalej nie wiem co teraz robic.


Dziewczyny ja miałam dokładnie tak samo i wczoraj lekaż stwierdził dalej ciąże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja miałam dokładnie tak samo i wczoraj lekaż stwierdził dalej ciąże


I co teraz dalej bedziesz robila? Ja nie wiem co teraz zrobic. I w ktorym tygodniu jestes?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 1 op (20 tab) za 180 zł, jeśli chodzi o przesyłke płatne przy odbiorze, odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co teraz dalej bedziesz robila? Ja nie wiem co teraz zrobic. I w ktorym tygodniu jestes?


Jadę do lekarza po receptę na Art i powtarzam zabiek. Art forte jest nieskuteczny wzięłam 12 tabletek plus ru i nic. Teraz spróbuję art zwykły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jadę do lekarza po receptę na Art i powtarzam zabiek. Art forte jest nieskuteczny wzięłam 12 tabletek plus ru i nic. Teraz spróbuję art zwykły


Nie ma znaczenia, czy forte czy zwykły, oba mają po 200 mcg misoprostolu. Różnią się tylko rdzeniem, a jego i tak wypluwasz. A ru które miałaś, nie było oryginalne. Niestety, sam Arthrotek ma tylko ok 60% skuteczności i na niektórych nie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jadę do lekarza po receptę na Art i powtarzam zabiek. Art forte jest nieskuteczny wzięłam 12 tabletek plus ru i nic. Teraz spróbuję art zwykły


Ja mialam zwykly i jak widac na mnie tez nie podzialalo. Moze trzeba bylo dopochwowo sprobowac. Moze by wtedy sie cos zadzialo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wlasnie biore piersza dawke arthrotec forte 4 tabl pod jezyk bede was informowac czy cos sie dzieje , serce wali jak szalone ze strachu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyle sie tu pisze, ze w Polsce nie da sie kupic magicznego RU,tylko od organizacji mozna kupic. A wy dalej dajecie sie nabrac oszustom, i jeszcze placicie jak za zboze. Jak to mowia ,,wiara czyni cuda''- wiara w Ru w zestawie od handlarza :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was usunęła ciąże już któryś raz za pomocą arthrotectu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wlasnie biore piersza dawke arthrotec forte 4 tabl pod jezyk bede was informowac czy cos sie dzieje , serce wali jak szalone ze strachu


Powodzenia, pamiętaj o wypluciu rdzeni. Który to tydzień ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wlasnie wyciaglam te rdzenie ,  niecały 5 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty śląsk okolice katowic lizak18@onet.pl albo 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak narazie pojawily sie tylko dreszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz po drugiej dawce dzisiaj wiecej tabletek juz nie mam i dalej nic sie nie dzieje. Dodam ze caly dzien jestem dzisiaj na nogach. Zmieniam firanki, odkurzam, podlewam kwiatki, co chwile latam do kuchni nagladam na obiad, ogólnie sprzatam, robie rzeczy nie koniecznie potrzebne i nic. Tabletki sie skonczyly takze dalej nie wiem co teraz robic.


A w którym jesteś tygodniu? U mnie od rana tylko lekkie krwawienie... Mam nadzieje ze co miało wyjść to wyszło.
Ja na twoim miejscu poszłabym na usg tak od niczego (chyba ze juz byłaś) i spróbowałabym czegoś innego niż art, może ten zestaw z women?
Powodzenia.
AC

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak narazie pojawily sie tylko dreszcze


Ja zaczynałam wczoraj o 9 i dopiero pierwszy objaw biegunka ok 16 a krwawienie ok 18. Takze czekaj cierpliwie. Nikomu nie polecam i nie życzę ale przeszłam bardzo łagodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak narazie pojawily sie tylko dreszcze


spokojnie. po pierwszej dawce najczęściej nie ma nic innego. ewentualnie rozwolnienie jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po pierwszych 4 tabletkach pod jezyk zaczelam krwawic. Cala noc czulam okropny bol. Rano pojechalamdo szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym jesteś tygodniu? U mnie od rana tylko lekkie krwawienie... Mam nadzieje ze co miało wyjść to wyszło.
> Ja na twoim miejscu poszłabym na usg tak od niczego (chyba ze juz byłaś) i spróbowałabym czegoś innego niż art, może ten zestaw z women?
> Powodzenia.
> AC


6-7 tydz
Niestety nie mam na jaki adres zamowic zestawu z wow bo do mnie do domu nie moze przyjsc a poza tym narazie nie mam tyle pieniedzy żeby wplacic darowizne, pracuje na pol etatu a nie moge nikogo poprosic o pomoc bo powiem ze na co mi te pieniądze? Nie wiem co teraz zrobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6-7 tydz
> Niestety nie mam na jaki adres zamowic zestawu z wow bo do mnie do domu nie moze przyjsc a poza tym narazie nie mam tyle pieniedzy żeby wplacic darowizne, pracuje na pol etatu a nie moge nikogo poprosic o pomoc bo powiem ze na co mi te pieniądze? Nie wiem co teraz zrobie


Przesyłkę możesz zamówić na poste restante, wtedy odbierasz ja na poczcie. Możesz też poprosić womenki o obniżenie darowizny. Szybciej dogadasz się z WHW, ja pisałam do obu organizacji, i na odpowiedź z WOW trzeba było długo czekać. Pieniądze możesz pożyczyć gdziekolwiek, chwilowki, lombard, znajomi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6-7 tydz
> Niestety nie mam na jaki adres zamowic zestawu z wow bo do mnie do domu nie moze przyjsc a poza tym narazie nie mam tyle pieniedzy żeby wplacic darowizne, pracuje na pol etatu a nie moge nikogo poprosic o pomoc bo powiem ze na co mi te pieniądze? Nie wiem co teraz zrobie


W WHW jest 75 euro darowizny, ale jak napiszesz ze masz ciezka sytuacje to obniza. Ostatnio ktos tu pisal ze obnizyli na 40euro. Napisz do nich. Odpisuja w kilka godzin i sa duzym wsparciem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> spokojnie. po pierwszej dawce najczęściej nie ma nic innego. ewentualnie rozwolnienie jeszcze


No dreszcze juz przeszly poza tym sie nic.nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dużo się ruszaj i czekamy na drugą dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W WHW jest 75 euro darowizny, ale jak napiszesz ze masz ciezka sytuacje to obniza. Ostatnio ktos tu pisal ze obnizyli na 40euro. Napisz do nich. Odpisuja w kilka godzin i sa duzym wsparciem.


Dzieki za podpowiedz. A tak dla pewności to nie jest ta sama organizacja tylko pod inna nazwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dreszcze juz przeszly poza tym sie nic.nie dzieje


Ktora dawka?
Przeszukaj forum. Kilka stron wczesniej dziewczyny opisuja ze po kilku godzinach od ostatniej dawki dopiero sie zaczelo itp itd. Co osoba to inny przypadek. Niestety samo arth to 60-70% powodzenia a to wcale nie jest tak duzo. Duzo sie ruszaj. Wlacz sobie redtube i zafunduj sobie orgazm bo pomaga na skurcze macicy a te sa Ci teraz potrzebne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za podpowiedz. A tak dla pewności to nie jest ta sama organizacja tylko pod inna nazwa?


Wiesz co, chyba nie ale odpisuja duzo szybciej. Wczoraj sama do nich pisalam igdzie nikt mnie tutaj nie wsparl i nie odpowiedzial na moje pytania tak oni to zrobili z wielkim wyczuciem. Napisz nic nie tracisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co, chyba nie ale odpisuja duzo szybciej. Wczoraj sama do nich pisalam igdzie nikt mnie tutaj nie wsparl i nie odpowiedzial na moje pytania tak oni to zrobili z wielkim wyczuciem. Napisz nic nie tracisz


Womenhelpwomen tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Womenhelpwomen tak?


info@womenhelp.org to ichb mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktora dawka?
> Przeszukaj forum. Kilka stron wczesniej dziewczyny opisuja ze po kilku godzinach od ostatniej dawki dopiero sie zaczelo itp itd. Co osoba to inny przypadek. Niestety samo arth to 60-70% powodzenia a to wcale nie jest tak duzo. Duzo sie ruszaj. Wlacz sobie redtube i zafunduj sobie orgazm bo pomaga na skurcze macicy a te sa Ci teraz potrzebne


O 18 dopiero druga dawke bede brac , czuje lekkie bole w podbrzuszu , dzieki za rady  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> info@womenhelp.org to ichb mail


Wielkie dzieki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 18 dopiero druga dawke bede brac , czuje lekkie bole w podbrzuszu , dzieki za rady


Na spokojnie. Malo komu zaczyna sie po 1 dawce cos wiecej. Ja to az palce do srodka wkladałam taka niecierpliwa bylam. Gdyby cos sie dzialo to pisz. Zagladam tu w miare mozliwosci

----------


## relishpriest0

inb mình nha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6-7 tydz
> Niestety nie mam na jaki adres zamowic zestawu z wow bo do mnie do domu nie moze przyjsc a poza tym narazie nie mam tyle pieniedzy żeby wplacic darowizne, pracuje na pol etatu a nie moge nikogo poprosic o pomoc bo powiem ze na co mi te pieniądze? Nie wiem co teraz zrobie


Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży oraz tych, które są po aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl/


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juzteraz po drugiej dawce ciezko bylo prawoe zwymiotowam ale dalam rade lekko pokrwawilam zobaczymy co bedzie dalej i znow dreszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juzteraz po drugiej dawce ciezko bylo prawoe zwymiotowam ale dalam rade lekko pokrwawilam zobaczymy co bedzie dalej i znow dreszcze


A czujesz jakiś ból W podbrzuszu? jak na miesiączkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy pierwszej dawce czulam teraz nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem juzteraz po drugiej dawce ciezko bylo prawoe zwymiotowam ale dalam rade lekko pokrwawilam zobaczymy co bedzie dalej i znow dreszcze


Wszystko jest na dobrej drodze. Z pewnoscia tez masz bulgoty w brzuchu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy pierwszej dawce czulam teraz nic


Rozkreci sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

naciągnęli mnie już trzy razy kto ma jakieś pewne źródło??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> naciągnęli mnie już trzy razy kto ma jakieś pewne źródło??


    To dlaczego nie zamawiałaś przesyłek ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> naciągnęli mnie już trzy razy kto ma jakieś pewne źródło??


Pewnie pani a. ( 781278014 ) ja tez ja polecam.duzo osob ja poleca i ja tez

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dlaczego nie zamawiałaś przesyłek ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?


 w jednej sprawdziłam i były wszystkie w jednym opakowaniu razem z ru wziełam i nic jakiś oszust kiedyś tu czytałam o takiej pani która pomagała dziewczynom pani Marta czy coś czy Maria ie pamiętam dwa razy zmieniała numer miała tabl za 270 i przez telefon tłumaczyła jak brac i wrazie czego była dostępna teraz nie mogę się wogóle doszukać tego numeru :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w jednej sprawdziłam i były wszystkie w jednym opakowaniu razem z ru wziełam i nic jakiś oszust kiedyś tu czytałam o takiej pani która pomagała dziewczynom pani Marta czy coś czy Maria ie pamiętam dwa razy zmieniała numer miała tabl za 270 i przez telefon tłumaczyła jak brac i wrazie czego była dostępna teraz nie mogę się wogóle doszukać tego numeru


Ru nie istnieje w Polsce. Dostalas jakis apap

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ru nie istnieje w Polsce. Dostalas jakis apap


 :Smile:  apap to nie był napewno  :Smile:  a ta p.Wiktoria ktoś coś ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w jednej sprawdziłam i były wszystkie w jednym opakowaniu razem z ru wziełam i nic jakiś oszust kiedyś tu czytałam o takiej pani która pomagała dziewczynom pani Marta czy coś czy Maria ie pamiętam dwa razy zmieniała numer miała tabl za 270 i przez telefon tłumaczyła jak brac i wrazie czego była dostępna teraz nie mogę się wogóle doszukać tego numeru


   Ja zamówiłam od jednej kobiety - może nie jest jakaś super wylewna, ale przynajmniej uczciwa i tabletki w miarę w rozsądnej cenie ( zapłaciłam 200 zł razem z przesyłką), no i szybka przesyłka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam od jednej kobiety - może nie jest jakaś super wylewna, ale przynajmniej uczciwa i tabletki w miarę w rozsądnej cenie ( zapłaciłam 200 zł razem z przesyłką), no i szybka przesyłka.


jakiś namiar??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> apap to nie był napewno  a ta p.Wiktoria ktoś coś ??


Dzwon do Pani Ani ona Cie pokieruje bo czesto Wiktoria nie odbiera od nieznanych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba sie rozkreca bol podbrzusza dalej krwawie i wylecial mi duzy skrzep

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 12tab kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jakiś namiar??


Jej mail: dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty śląsk okolice katowic lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam 12tab kami207@op.pl


cenaaa?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie. Jest maluśki pęcherzyk ciążowy, a w środku zarodek,
>  wielkości ziarenka ryżu. Jak można dostrzec tam pępowinę, która może być grubości włosa. Dwa, że ta kąpiel to byla dopiero nieodpowiedzialna rzecz, przy tak złym samopoczuciu mogłaś stracić przytomność i dostać krwotoku. A trzy, to koniecznie sprawdź, czy się udało, bo ja też miałam dużo tkanek i krwi a okazało się że się nie udało i musiałam powtarzać.


W 7 tygodniu ciąży, dziecko ma ponad 2 cm więc jest zdecydowanie większe od ziarenka ryżu. W badaniu mikroskopowym można już określić płeć a rączki i nóżki wykonują już pierwsze ruchy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 7 tygodniu ciąży, dziecko ma ponad 2 cm więc jest zdecydowanie większe od ziarenka ryżu. W badaniu mikroskopowym można już określić płeć a rączki i nóżki wykonują już pierwsze ruchy.


W badaniu mikroskopowym ? A gdzie ten mikroskop się wkłada? Do cipki ?  :Big Grin:   wystarczy wejść na pierwszą lepszą stronę dla ciężarnych, żeby przeczytać, że  zarodek w 7 tc ma ok 8-10 mm, a nie dwa cm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 7 tygodniu ciąży, dziecko ma ponad 2 cm więc jest zdecydowanie większe od ziarenka ryżu. W badaniu mikroskopowym można już określić płeć a rączki i nóżki wykonują już pierwsze ruchy.


   Weź Ty kobieto się ogarnij i nie chrzań tych swoich katolickich bzdur, bo słabo mi się robi i pewnie nie tylko mi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 7 tygodniu ciąży, dziecko ma ponad 2 cm więc jest zdecydowanie większe od ziarenka ryżu. W badaniu mikroskopowym można już określić płeć a rączki i nóżki wykonują już pierwsze ruchy.


   Weź napisz jeszcze,że plemnik ma już płeć tylko wystarczy wrzucić go pod mikroskop.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzę do ginekologa od 20 lat, mam troje dzieci i aborcję za sobą, ale nigdy nie miałam badania mikroskopowego ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzę do ginekologa od 20 lat, mam troje dzieci i aborcję za sobą, ale nigdy nie miałam badania mikroskopowego ...


   A wiesz,że ja mam podobnie :Smile: . Ja miałam nawet banie 3 d i 4d, ale nigdy mikroskopowego :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> naciągnęli mnie już trzy razy kto ma jakieś pewne źródło??


Ja art dzisiaj zostałam na receptę jeżeli któraś potrzebuje to odstąpię jedno opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja art dzisiaj zostałam na receptę jeżeli któraś potrzebuje to odstąpię jedno opakowanie


   W cenie aptecznej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzę do ginekologa od 20 lat, mam troje dzieci i aborcję za sobą, ale nigdy nie miałam badania mikroskopowego ...


A czy napisałam, że takie badanie wykonuje się dziecku w brzuchu mamy ? "Czytaj ze zrozumieniem"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy napisałam, że takie badanie wykonuje się dziecku w brzuchu mamy ? "Czytaj ze zrozumieniem"


   A przepraszam bardzo gdzie się takie badanie wykonuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy napisałam, że takie badanie wykonuje się dziecku w brzuchu mamy ? "Czytaj ze zrozumieniem"


   Sprecyzuj to co napisałaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści tabletek poronnych używają tego meila 
Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com nie odpowiadam na wiadomości pisane przez portal!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga oszuści tabletek poronnych używają tego meila 
> Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com nie odpowiadam na wiadomości pisane przez portal!!


   Napisz w jaki sposób Cię oszukali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W cenie aptecznej?


w rossądnej. Ja też przez oszustów zostałam oszukana dwa razy więc postanowiłam sama i lekarza dostać receptę i udało się więc poprosiłam o dwa opakowania, dlatego jedno mogę odstąpić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany7

Napisalam na ich e-mail że potrzebuje tabletki przeslali mi e-mail zwrotny do przelewu pieniędzy 
Samo za siebie mówi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

#21977
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga oszuści tabletek poronnych używają tego meila 
Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com nie odpowiadam na wiadomości pisane przez portal!!
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem
Dzisiaj, 22:19 #21978
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Cytat Napisal Nie zarejestrowany  Zobacz post
Uwaga oszuści tabletek poronnych używają tego meila 
Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com nie odpowiadam na wiadomości pisane przez portal!!
Napisz w jaki sposób Cię oszukali.
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem
Dzisiaj, 22:21 #21979
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Cytat Napisal Nie zarejestrowany  Zobacz post
W cenie aptecznej?
w rossądnej. Ja też przez oszustów zostałam oszukana dwa razy więc postanowiłam sama i lekarza dostać receptę i udało się więc poprosiłam o dwa opakowania, dlatego jedno mogę odstąpić
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem
Dzisiaj, 22:22 #21980
Nie zarejestrowany7
Guest
Napisalam na ich e-mail że potrzebuje tabletki przeslali mi e-mail zwrotny do przelewu pieniędzy 
Samo za siebie mówi
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprecyzuj to co napisałaś.


Tu nie ma czego precyzować, w dzisiejszych czasach badania nad rozwojem prenatalnym dziecka, dostępne są dla wszystkich zainteresowanych. I to, w jaki sposób i w jakich sytuacjach przeprowadzane są takie badania, również.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu nie ma czego precyzować, w dzisiejszych czasach badania nad rozwojem prenatalnym dziecka, dostępne są dla wszystkich zainteresowanych. I to, w jaki sposób i w jakich sytuacjach przeprowadzane są takie badania, również.


  Podaj przykłady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w rossądnej. Ja też przez oszustów zostałam oszukana dwa razy więc postanowiłam sama i lekarza dostać receptę i udało się więc poprosiłam o dwa opakowania, dlatego jedno mogę odstąpić


   Tzn. w jakiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu nie ma czego precyzować, w dzisiejszych czasach badania nad rozwojem prenatalnym dziecka, dostępne są dla wszystkich zainteresowanych. I to, w jaki sposób i w jakich sytuacjach przeprowadzane są takie badania, również.


   No właśnie, badania nad rozwojem płodu są dla wszystkich dostępne i  płód w 7 tygodniu nie ma 2 cm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj przykłady.


Poczytaj sobie chociażby opracowanie p. D. Kornas-Biela a jak potrzebujesz innych źródeł to po prostu ich poszukaj, dobrej nocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczytaj sobie chociażby opracowanie p. D. Kornas-Biela a jak potrzebujesz innych źródeł to po prostu ich poszukaj, dobrej nocy.


   Zgadzam się z wypowiedzią powyżej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczytaj sobie chociażby opracowanie p. D. Kornas-Biela a jak potrzebujesz innych źródeł to po prostu ich poszukaj, dobrej nocy.


   Pani doktor jest pedagogiem i psychologiem - nie ginekologiem położnikiem. Do tego ściśle powiązana ze środowiskiem katolickim. Może podasz przykład jakiejś ciekawszej postaci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> #21977
> Nie zarejestrowany
> Guest
> Uwaga oszuści
> Uwaga oszuści tabletek poronnych używają tego meila 
> Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com nie odpowiadam na wiadomości pisane przez portal!!
> Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem
> Dzisiaj, 22:19 #21978
> Nie zarejestrowany
> ...


Przepraszam ale nie jestem oszustką jakich wiele na portalach bo sama przez to przechodzę i wiem co ludzie potrafią wmówić dla pieniędzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam ale nie jestem oszustką jakich wiele na portalach bo sama przez to przechodzę i wiem co ludzie potrafią wmówić dla pieniędzy


   Masz całkowitą rację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani doktor jest pedagogiem i psychologiem - nie ginekologiem położnikiem. Do tego ściśle powiązana ze środowiskiem katolickim. Może podasz przykład jakiejś ciekawszej postaci?


prof. dr hab. n. med. Włodzimierz Fijałkowski, lepszego autorytetu w tej dziedzinie nie trzeba. Dobranoc  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Następny pro-life. Cytat z jego życiorysu :    Gdy w 1956 r. wprowadzono ustawę o "Dopuszczalności przerywania ciąży", postawa dr. Fijałkowskiego była jednoznaczna. Na kartach zdrowia pacjentek zgłaszających się do przerwania ciąży wpisywał: "Jako człowiek odmawiam...."  

debil....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Następny pro-life. Cytat z jego życiorysu :    Gdy w 1956 r. wprowadzono ustawę o "Dopuszczalności przerywania ciąży", postawa dr. Fijałkowskiego była jednoznaczna. Na kartach zdrowia pacjentek zgłaszających się do przerwania ciąży wpisywał: "Jako człowiek odmawiam...."  
> 
> debil....


    Ja właśnie do tego zmierzałam. Chcę przykład człowieka który nie jest powiązany ze środowiskiem katolickim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja art dzisiaj zostałam na receptę jeżeli któraś potrzebuje to odstąpię jedno opakowanie


kontakt do Pani???? kupie ale za pobraniem i możliwością sprawdzenia
proszę się odezwać justyna226@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Następny pro-life. Cytat z jego życiorysu :    Gdy w 1956 r. wprowadzono ustawę o "Dopuszczalności przerywania ciąży", postawa dr. Fijałkowskiego była jednoznaczna. Na kartach zdrowia pacjentek zgłaszających się do przerwania ciąży wpisywał: "Jako człowiek odmawiam...."  
> 
> debil....


   No właśnie - debil nie jest dla mnie autorytetem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w rossądnej. Ja też przez oszustów zostałam oszukana dwa razy więc postanowiłam sama i lekarza dostać receptę i udało się więc poprosiłam o dwa opakowania, dlatego jedno mogę odstąpić


 proszę o kontakt dj.marek.m@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie całe opakowanie : dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz całkowitą rację.


Dlatego odstąpię jedno opakowanie po kosztach. Wiem ile dziewczyn potrzebuje tych tabletek , a nie każda ma 300, 400zl od tak bo tyle sobie liczą oś które sprzedają te tabletki wiem bo kupowałam. Mnie oszukano np p. Wojtek który wysłał mi orginalnie zamknięty zestaw w plastikowej fiolce . Więc wiem co ludzie potrafią. Myślę że już nie ma ludzi naprawdę uczciwych to nie te czasy bo liczą się tylko pieniądze . Pole ono mi p Basię odebrałam przesyłkę i wyglądało wszystko ok miała być tabletka ru i Art . Art był ale forte a jedna tabletka niewiadomo co brak opisu. Pierwszy raz miałam ten problem więc niewiem jak takie zestawy wyglądają więc odebrałam i 700 zł jestem do tyłu na trzeci zestaw mnie niestać więc za wszelką cenę próbowałam zdobyć receptę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2opakowania po 20Tabletek kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego odstąpię jedno opakowanie po kosztach. Wiem ile dziewczyn potrzebuje tych tabletek , a nie każda ma 300, 400zl od tak bo tyle sobie liczą oś które sprzedają te tabletki wiem bo kupowałam. Mnie oszukano np p. Wojtek który wysłał mi orginalnie zamknięty zestaw w plastikowej fiolce . Więc wiem co ludzie potrafią. Myślę że już nie ma ludzi naprawdę uczciwych to nie te czasy bo liczą się tylko pieniądze . Pole ono mi p Basię odebrałam przesyłkę i wyglądało wszystko ok miała być tabletka ru i Art . Art był ale forte a jedna tabletka niewiadomo co brak opisu. Pierwszy raz miałam ten problem więc niewiem jak takie zestawy wyglądają więc odebrałam i 700 zł jestem do tyłu na trzeci zestaw mnie niestać więc za wszelką cenę próbowałam zdobyć receptę


I za którym razem się udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I za którym razem się udało ?


Będę brać środę bo mam wolne w pracy. Więc jeszcze się nie udało , pierwszego zestawu bałam się zażyc po drugim bez powodzenia więc prubuje drugi raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będę brać środę bo mam wolne w pracy. Więc jeszcze się nie udało , pierwszego zestawu bałam się zażyc po drugim bez powodzenia więc prubuje drugi raz.


   Drugi czy trzeci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści tabletek poronnych używają tego meila dziewczyny nie wplacajcie im pieniędzy to oszuści 
Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com nie odpowiadam na wiadomości pisane przez portal!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogłaszają sie na oglaszamy 24 pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będę brać środę bo mam wolne w pracy. Więc jeszcze się nie udało , pierwszego zestawu bałam się zażyc po drugim bez powodzenia więc prubuje drugi raz.


To czemu już chcesz oddawać to drugie opakowanie, może będzie ci jeszcze potrzebne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drugi czy trzeci?


Drugi. A ty jesteś po czy przed?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego odstąpię jedno opakowanie po kosztach. Wiem ile dziewczyn potrzebuje tych tabletek , a nie każda ma 300, 400zl od tak bo tyle sobie liczą oś które sprzedają te tabletki wiem bo kupowałam. Mnie oszukano np p. Wojtek który wysłał mi orginalnie zamknięty zestaw w plastikowej fiolce . Więc wiem co ludzie potrafią. Myślę że już nie ma ludzi naprawdę uczciwych to nie te czasy bo liczą się tylko pieniądze . Pole ono mi p Basię odebrałam przesyłkę i wyglądało wszystko ok miała być tabletka ru i Art . Art był ale forte a jedna tabletka niewiadomo co brak opisu. Pierwszy raz miałam ten problem więc niewiem jak takie zestawy wyglądają więc odebrałam i 700 zł jestem do tyłu na trzeci zestaw mnie niestać więc za wszelką cenę próbowałam zdobyć receptę


Arthrotec Forte czy zwykły to jest to samo już po 12tabletkach powinno ruszyć cokolwiek jeżeli był oryginalny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drugi. A ty jesteś po czy przed?


  po........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czemu już chcesz oddawać to drugie opakowanie, może będzie ci jeszcze potrzebne ?


40 tabletek chyba nikt by nie zażył

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po........


Za pierwszym razem ci się udało.po Art czy brałaś coś innego bo je jestem załamana po nieudanej kuracji. I muszę spróbować jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdobycie leku nie jest trudne ja osobiście wyslalam męża do lekarza prywatnie na wizytę trochę sciemy że kierowca ból kręgosłupa i po sprawie tyle że wizyta 100zł i tabletki 55zl ale się da .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 40 tabletek chyba nikt by nie zażył


Ostatnio była tu dziewczyna, chyba w 11 czy 12 tygodniu, która cztery razy brała. I dalej w ciąży byla. A co, jak nie ruszy, to urodzisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdobycie leku nie jest trudne ja osobiście wyslalam męża do lekarza prywatnie na wizytę trochę sciemy że kierowca ból kręgosłupa i po sprawie tyle że wizyta 100zł i tabletki 55zl ale się da .


do jakiego lekarza trzeba iść mój mąż może by poszedł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem ci się udało.po Art czy brałaś coś innego bo je jestem załamana po nieudanej kuracji. I muszę spróbować jeszcze raz


  Art i udało mi się za pierwszym razem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem ci się udało.po Art czy brałaś coś innego bo je jestem załamana po nieudanej kuracji. I muszę spróbować jeszcze raz


Czym dłuższa ciąża tym jest trudniej Art sprawdził mi się dwukrotnie od 5 do 8tyg znajoma w 10tyg musiała wziąść dwukrotnie z przerwą tygodniową

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdobycie leku nie jest trudne ja osobiście wyslalam męża do lekarza prywatnie na wizytę trochę sciemy że kierowca ból kręgosłupa i po sprawie tyle że wizyta 100zł i tabletki 55zl ale się da .


Właśnie jak ja trochę ściemy kasa za wizytę i masz receptę. Więc dziewczyny nie dajcie się naciągać i pomagajcie sobie w razie możliwości bo musimy liczyć same na siebie!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do jakiego lekarza trzeba iść mój mąż może by poszedł


Neurolog najlepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czym dłuższa ciąża tym jest trudniej Art sprawdził mi się dwukrotnie od 5 do 8tyg znajoma w 10tyg musiała wziąść dwukrotnie z przerwą tygodniową


Dzięki za odpowiedź ja poprostu chyba zrobiłam coś nie tak i dlatego się niepiwiodło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za odpowiedź ja poprostu chyba zrobiłam coś nie tak i dlatego się niepiwiodło


    Co mogłaś zrobić nie tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co mogłaś zrobić nie tak?


Np rdzeni nie wyplułam papkę p ołknełam i miałam zamało tabletek. Jeszcze jedna dawka i było by po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Np rdzeni nie wyplułam papkę p ołknełam i miałam zamało tabletek. Jeszcze jedna dawka i było by po


Akurat rdzeń to jest środek przeciwbolowy więc po prostu się znieczulilas na maxa zawsze warto wziąć te 4tab więcej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś kupował od tej osoby?????? kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś kupował od tej osoby?????? kami207@op.pl


No ja i znajoma bralysmy jakiś czas temu tab oryginalne ze sprawdzeniem wysyła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym jesteś tygodniu? U mnie od rana tylko lekkie krwawienie... Mam nadzieje ze co miało wyjść to wyszło.
> Ja na twoim miejscu poszłabym na usg tak od niczego (chyba ze juz byłaś) i spróbowałabym czegoś innego niż art, może ten zestaw z women?
> Powodzenia.
> AC


Hej. Jak u Ciebie? Udalo Ci się? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 4 dni temu wzielam Arthrotec, bylam wtedy na przelomie 5 i 6 tygodnia ciazy (liczac od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki). Przez te 4, dni bylo lekkie krwawienie i pare skrzepow. Dzisiaj krwawienie sie nasililo i zaczal mnie badzo bolec brzuch. Przed chwila wylecialo ze mnie cos sporego, krwistego i stosunkowo twardego. Czy to znaczy, ze sie udalo? Jak powinno to wygladac? Dodam, ze brzuch nadal bardzo boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, 4 dni temu wzielam Arthrotec, bylam wtedy na przelomie 5 i 6 tygodnia ciazy (liczac od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki). Przez te 4, dni bylo lekkie krwawienie i pare skrzepow. Dzisiaj krwawienie sie nasililo i zaczal mnie badzo bolec brzuch. Przed chwila wylecialo ze mnie cos sporego, krwistego i stosunkowo twardego. Czy to znaczy, ze sie udalo? Jak powinno to wygladac? Dodam, ze brzuch nadal bardzo boli.


Jest prawdopodobienstwo ze sie udało, ale mimo wszystko na potwierdzenie powinnas udc sie do lekarza lub zrobic bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  dziewczyny ja leki  brałam w czwartek wszystko poleciało zabieg się udał pani od której zamawiałam bardzo mi pomogła bardzo uczciwa kobieta paczkę dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości myślę że ma coś wspólnego z ginekologią ale twierdziła że nie wszystkim polecam to jej nr 576-340-913 jestem naprawdę bardzo wdzięczna byłam w 14 tygodniu i traciłam nadzieje że to sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  dziewczyny ja leki  brałam w czwartek wszystko poleciało zabieg się udał pani od której zamawiałam bardzo mi pomogła bardzo uczciwa kobieta paczkę dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości myślę że ma coś wspólnego z ginekologią ale twierdziła że nie wszystkim polecam to jej nr 576-340-913 jestem naprawdę bardzo wdzięczna byłam w 14 tygodniu i traciłam nadzieje że to sie uda



co brałaś ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej  dziewczyny ja leki  brałam w czwartek wszystko poleciało zabieg się udał pani od której zamawiałam bardzo mi pomogła bardzo uczciwa kobieta paczkę dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości myślę że ma coś wspólnego z ginekologią ale twierdziła że nie wszystkim polecam to jej nr 576-340-913 jestem naprawdę bardzo wdzięczna byłam w 14 tygodniu i traciłam nadzieje że to sie uda
> 
> 
> 
> co brałaś ??


dostałam art 16 tabletek i 2 tabletki Methotrexate tabletki brałam do pochwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte tel 518935152 proszę pisać 24h paczki wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dostałam art 16 tabletek i 2 tabletki Methotrexate tabletki brałam do pochwy


Pani Basia ja też u niej kupowałam kuracja się nie powiodła. Art plus takie tabletki miałaś i dwie duże bez opisu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Metotrexatu nie bierze się do pochwy i nie jest duży....nie był oryginalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Basia ja też u niej kupowałam kuracja się nie powiodła. Art plus takie tabletki miałaś i dwie duże bez opisu?



w blistrach był arthrotec????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w blistrach był arthrotec????


Tak w blistrach  I jedna duża bez opisu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak w blistrach  I jedna duża bez opisu


a który tydzień??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki arthrotec tylko za pobraniem . Mój email  mirram79@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Metotrexatu nie bierze się do pochwy i nie jest duży....nie był oryginalny.


Ja metotrekxat dostałam od innej Pani i były to małe, żółte tabletki. Sztuk 8 ale miałam żażyć tylko 6szt wiec dwie mi leża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja i znajoma bralysmy jakiś czas temu tab oryginalne ze sprawdzeniem wysyła


A podobno zostalo jej nieuzyte...a tu juz ktos kupowal...znowu autoreklama?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A podobno zostalo jej nieuzyte...a tu juz ktos kupowal...znowu autoreklama?


Do którego miesiąca jest skuteczny zestaw z Wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A podobno zostalo jej nieuzyte...a tu juz ktos kupowal...znowu autoreklama?


Niewiem czy zostało czy nie  , wiem skąd brałam sklerozy nie mam , wiem tylko tyle że ma !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W WHW jest 75 euro darowizny, ale jak napiszesz ze masz ciezka sytuacje to obniza. Ostatnio ktos tu pisal ze obnizyli na 40euro. Napisz do nich. Odpisuja w kilka godzin i sa duzym wsparciem.


Zamowilam zestaw z WHW jednak nie wiem teraz gdzie moge wplacic darowizne. Czy ktoras z was wplacala moze i wie w jakim banku czy na poczcie da sie i gdzie najlepiej wplacic darowiznę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do którego miesiąca jest skuteczny zestaw z Wow?


WOW na stronie piszą że można go stosować do 12 tygodnia, ale ktoś tu napisał ostatnio że brał w 14

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte paczki wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem tel.518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamowilam zestaw z WHW jednak nie wiem teraz gdzie moge wplacic darowizne. Czy ktoras z was wplacala moze i wie w jakim banku czy na poczcie da sie i gdzie najlepiej wplacic darowiznę?


Zaloguj sie na maszwybor.net tam jest praktycznie wszystko poswiecone zestawom z WHW i dziewczyny Ci pomoga co jak i gdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z Was ma do odsprzedania art w cenie aptecznej lub do niej zbliżonej??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któraś z Was ma do odsprzedania art w cenie aptecznej lub do niej zbliżonej??


Może się ktoś znajdzie ale tak jak toś tu pisał nawet jak załatwia prywatnie u lekarza to już płaci około 150zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któraś z Was ma do odsprzedania art w cenie aptecznej lub do niej zbliżonej??


Podaj kontakt odezwę się mam 20szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, mam glupie pytanie ale kto pyta nie bladzi
20.01 przeprowadzałam akcje czy gdybym dzisiaj na wieczor zrobila sobie test to moglby wyjsc juz negatywny? Lub slaba druga kreska ktora wskazywalaby ze jest malo wykrywalna ciaza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj kontakt odezwę się mam 20szt


mój e-mail: wkropce.1985@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, mam glupie pytanie ale kto pyta nie bladzi
> 20.01 przeprowadzałam akcje czy gdybym dzisiaj na wieczor zrobila sobie test to moglby wyjsc juz negatywny? Lub slaba druga kreska ktora wskazywalaby ze jest malo wykrywalna ciaza?


Teraz to sie zastanowiłam. Co to znaczy ze jest mało wykrywalna? Wczesna czy o co chodzi? Ja robiłam we wtorek dwa kreski były takie ze gdybym nie sprawdziła w necie muslalabym ze nie jestem w ciąży, a tu taki zaskok bo kolor nie ma niby znaczenia, dlatego tez na dniach biorę tabletki i szczerze troche sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny miesiec temu bralam art,po tyg bylam na kontroli bylo wszystko ok po tej wizycie bylam znowu bo chcialam juz mieć pigulki,ale na razie czekaja bo jeszcze okresu nie dostalam tez mnie zbadal i bylo ok.Od 4 dni strasznie boli mnie brzuch momentami tak silny ze nawet wstac z lozka nie moge caly czas biore proszki przeciwbolowe dzis zasnelam po 3 w nocy.Rano jak maz wrocil z nocnej zmiany chcial sie kochac ale skonczylo sie bolem druga proba wspolzycia i myslalam ze brzuch mi peknie przez godz to same lzy mi lecialy wzielam 2 ibupromy i zasnelam.Zastanawiam sie czy to po art???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz to sie zastanowiłam. Co to znaczy ze jest mało wykrywalna? Wczesna czy o co chodzi? Ja robiłam we wtorek dwa kreski były takie ze gdybym nie sprawdziła w necie muslalabym ze nie jestem w ciąży, a tu taki zaskok bo kolor nie ma niby znaczenia, dlatego tez na dniach biorę tabletki i szczerze troche sie boje


Chodzi mi o to ze wczesniej niezaleznie od pory byly dwie grube krechy czyli duzo hcg czy czegos tam. Gdyby wyszly bledsze tzn jest tego mniej... Wiem popadam juz w paranoje a to wszystko przez lekarza ktory stwierdzil ciazy raczej brak ale mogla sie gdzies schowac... :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi mi o to ze wczesniej niezaleznie od pory byly dwie grube krechy czyli duzo hcg czy czegos tam. Gdyby wyszly bledsze tzn jest tego mniej... Wiem popadam juz w paranoje a to wszystko przez lekarza ktory stwierdzil ciazy raczej brak ale mogla sie gdzies schowac... :/


Ale uważasz ze sie udało? Moze po prostu zmień lekarza zobaczysz co powie inny, albo zrób betę, a test jak zrobisz tez przecież nic nie zaszkodzi. Brałaś Art, cz zestaw z WOW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale uważasz ze sie udało? Moze po prostu zmień lekarza zobaczysz co powie inny, albo zrób betę, a test jak zrobisz tez przecież nic nie zaszkodzi. Brałaś Art, cz zestaw z WOW?


Uwazam ze sie udało, ale lekarz wpedził mnie w zdumienie i zwatpienie. Na bete juz nie mam kasy bo 50zl na chwile obecna to za duzo. Poza tym mam dziecko chore a nie mam z kim zostawic. Brałam metroteks czy jakos tak (nie wiem czy oryginalny) i arthrotec ale gdyby drugi raz mi sie przydazylo kiedykolwiek to tylko WOW albo WHW bo jest taniej a dwa jest 100% pewnosci ze sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwazam ze sie udało, ale lekarz wpedził mnie w zdumienie i zwatpienie. Na bete juz nie mam kasy bo 50zl na chwile obecna to za duzo. Poza tym mam dziecko chore a nie mam z kim zostawic. Brałam metroteks czy jakos tak (nie wiem czy oryginalny) i arthrotec ale gdyby drugi raz mi sie przydazylo kiedykolwiek to tylko WOW albo WHW bo jest taniej a dwa jest 100% pewnosci ze sie uda.



Ja wlasnie czekam na WOW. Robie to pierwszy raz i mam nadzieje ze ostatni i tez panikuje, pewnie po będę miała takie same myśli jak Ty. Zrobiłabym na Twoim miejscu test, moze nic nie wniesie bo bedą dwie ale moze hyc tak ze Cie uspokoi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wlasnie czekam na WOW. Robie to pierwszy raz i mam nadzieje ze ostatni i tez panikuje, pewnie po będę miała takie same myśli jak Ty. Zrobiłabym na Twoim miejscu test, moze nic nie wniesie bo bedą dwie ale moze hyc tak ze Cie uspokoi


Jutro mialam miec kolejna wizyte u lekarza ale tak jak mowie nie mam z kim pociechy zostawic i jestem w niewiedzy. Ktory jestes tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wlasnie czekam na WOW. Robie to pierwszy raz i mam nadzieje ze ostatni i tez panikuje, pewnie po będę miała takie same myśli jak Ty. Zrobiłabym na Twoim miejscu test, moze nic nie wniesie bo bedą dwie ale moze hyc tak ze Cie uspokoi


Mam pytanie ja zamowilam zestaw z WHW ale jestem jeszcze przed wplata darowizny. Gdzzie robilas przelew. Mam wątpliwości czy wplata poprzez karte to dobry pomysl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro mialam miec kolejna wizyte u lekarza ale tak jak mowie nie mam z kim pociechy zostawic i jestem w niewiedzy. Ktory jestes tydzien?


Według miesiączki wchodzę w szósty, ale myśle, ze moze zaczynam tak z 5. Daj znać jak zdecydujesz sie zrobic test.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie ja zamowilam zestaw z WHW ale jestem jeszcze przed wplata darowizny. Gdzzie robilas przelew. Mam wątpliwości czy wplata poprzez karte to dobry pomysl


Kupiłam go od dziewczyny, której przyszedł za późno, wiec nie powiem Ci jak to tam działa, ale w sumie to chyba nie jest nic podejrzanego, bo ciagle ktoś tam zamawia, tym bardziej ze jest z nimi dobry kontakt, a za pobraniem z tego co sie orientuje to to nie dziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie ja zamowilam zestaw z WHW ale jestem jeszcze przed wplata darowizny. Gdzzie robilas przelew. Mam wątpliwości czy wplata poprzez karte to dobry pomysl


Oszusci to z pewnoscia nie sa wiec na kontoCi sie ne wkradna czy cos w tym stylu. Zaloguj sie na maszwybor.net na prawde nie pozalujesz a dziewczyny wszystko Ci wylumacza. A Ty ktory tydzien jestes? Zestaw taki idzie okolo 2 tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Według miesiączki wchodzę w szósty, ale myśle, ze moze zaczynam tak z 5. Daj znać jak zdecydujesz sie zrobic test.


Test zrobie na 100% wiem ze duzo mi nie da ale coż  :Smile:  moze akurat milo sie zaskocze. Wpadne tu okolo 21-22 i dam Ci znac co i jak  :Smile:  ja mialam akcje na poczatku 7 tygodnia i tyle rzeczy ze mnie wylecialo objawy ciazy ustapily ze bylam swiecie przekonana ze jest po ale teraz juz sama nie wiem. A kiedy bedziesz robic swoja akcje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test zrobie na 100% wiem ze duzo mi nie da ale coż  moze akurat milo sie zaskocze. Wpadne tu okolo 21-22 i dam Ci znac co i jak  ja mialam akcje na poczatku 7 tygodnia i tyle rzeczy ze mnie wylecialo objawy ciazy ustapily ze bylam swiecie przekonana ze jest po ale teraz juz sama nie wiem. A kiedy bedziesz robic swoja akcje?


Ja swoją planuje na piątek, chciałam ja zrobic we wtorek ale w czwartek mam bardzo ważny dzien i boje sie ze nie będę w stanie normalnie funkcjonować. W sumie sama nie wiem co lepsze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja swoją planuje na piątek, chciałam ja zrobic we wtorek ale w czwartek mam bardzo ważny dzien i boje sie ze nie będę w stanie normalnie funkcjonować. W sumie sama nie wiem co lepsze...


Ogolnie masz wczesny tydzien wiec te kilka i duzej roznicy nie robi. Masz pewnosc ze to oryginalny zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam zdjęcia, rozmawiałam, paczka jest za pobraniem, myśle ze mogę ufać, jakby cos poszło nie tak to większego pecha chyba mieć nie można. Ale na 99% jestem pewna ze to sprawdzony zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pani jeżeli pani zamówiła tabletki to proszę uważać nie za pobraniem ale też powinna być zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia zawartości przed zaplata taka opcję ma tylko poczta Polska jeżeli nie ma zaznaczonej to proszę nie odbierać przesyłki bo panią na 100% oszukaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam zdjęcia, rozmawiałam, paczka jest za pobraniem, myśle ze mogę ufać, jakby cos poszło nie tak to większego pecha chyba mieć nie można. Ale na 99% jestem pewna ze to sprawdzony zestaw.


No to tyle dobrze  :Wink:  Pewnosc za zestaw jest juz polowa sukcesu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę pani jeżeli pani zamówiła tabletki to proszę uważać nie za pobraniem ale też powinna być zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia zawartości przed zaplata taka opcję ma tylko poczta Polska jeżeli nie ma zaznaczonej to proszę nie odbierać przesyłki bo panią na 100% oszukaja



Juz to przerabialiśmy ani ja ani ta pani nie wiedziałyśmy ze tylko poczta Polska ma taka opcje. Mam nadzieje ze dogadam sie z kurierem zeby pozwolił mi zobaczyć najpierw. Ale myśle ze to naprawdę uczciwa osoba tym bardziej ze przechodziła przez to samo a ten zestaw po prostu przyszedł dla niej za późno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy któraś ma do odsprzedania art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czy któraś ma do odsprzedania art?


Mam 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 518935152


w jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w jakiej cenie?


Proszę na nr tel pisać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, tel 536-518-711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam ORYGINALNE LEKI Mifepristone 200 mg. o nazwie handlowej 
"Mifegest" oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec" a także oba powyższe leki
w formie "Clear Kit Combipack" (1×Mifepristone 200mg + 4× Misoprostol 200mcg).

 Nie są to jakieś śmieszne plastikowe buteleczki z etykietą ściagniętą z netu, wydrukowaną i naklejoną samodzielnie jak to mają w zwyczaju robić niektórzy handlarze.. 

 Wszystkie leki zapakowane są w blistry - nienaruszone, fabrycznie zgrzane, każdy blister opisany - nazwa leku, nazwa i zawartość substancji czynnej, producent, data produkcji oraz data ważności,  numer serii odpowiedni dla danej partii leku!
Posiadam również pudełka i ulotki, na których dla porównania można znaleźć te same numery serii i daty ważności co na blistrach.

 Nie wierzcie w brednie, że MIFEPRISTONE  (potocznie RU-486) pochodzi z jakiś "opakowań zbiorczych" i dlatego ktoś chce Wam go sprzedać luzem lub w jakimś żałosnym kawaleczku obcietego blisterka, na którym nie widać nawet co zawiera! 
Jak każdy "cywilizowany" lek ma wyglądać NORMALNIE! Masz widzieć co planujesz zazyc, mieć możliwość sprawdzenia daty ważności, etc.. 
Mifepristone jest pakowane POJEDYNCZO - każda jedna tabletka jest w osobnym, OPISANYM listku. 
Tzw.zestawy Mifepristone & Misoprostol KIT w formie Combipack'u zawierają jeden blister, w którym mieszczą się cztery tabletki Misoprostol i jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz ulotkę. Całość zamknięta jest w pudełku. 

 Jestem uczciwą osobą. Każdy z posiadanych przeze mnie leków został zakupiony z legalnego źródła. Posiadam stosowne deklaracje celne potwierdzające, że ich posiadanie jest na terenie całej U.E. w pełni legalne!

 Zapraszam do odbioru osobistego! 

Preferuję kontakt telefoniczny.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę
pod numerem: 780-099-929.

P.S. Dla złośliwych - 
Jestem w ciągłym posiadaniu wszystkich w/w leków
i mogę uwiarygodnić ten fakt w dowolny sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam ORYGINALNE LEKI Mifepristone 200 mg. o nazwie handlowej 
> "Mifegest" oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec" a także oba powyższe leki
> w formie "Clear Kit Combipack" (1×Mifepristone 200mg + 4× Misoprostol 200mcg).
> 
>  Nie są to jakieś śmieszne plastikowe buteleczki z etykietą ściagniętą z netu, wydrukowaną i naklejoną samodzielnie jak to mają w zwyczaju robić niektórzy handlarze.. 
> 
>  Wszystkie leki zapakowane są w blistry - nienaruszone, fabrycznie zgrzane, każdy blister opisany - nazwa leku, nazwa i zawartość substancji czynnej, producent, data produkcji oraz data ważności,  numer serii odpowiedni dla danej partii leku!
> Posiadam również pudełka i ulotki, na których dla porównania można znaleźć te same numery serii i daty ważności co na blistrach.
> 
> ...


No to dawaj. Zdjęcie z widelcem. Czekamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Według miesiączki wchodzę w szósty, ale myśle, ze moze zaczynam tak z 5. Daj znać jak zdecydujesz sie zrobic test.


Test oczywiscie pozytywny ale druga kreska slabsza niz bylo to wczesniej. Moze cos w tym jest  :Smile:  i prawdopodobnie uda mi sie wyrwac jutro do lekarza... Ahh juz sie nie umiem doczekac bo ciagnie sie to strasznie i osiwiałam przez ten stres mimo ze jestem przed 30-tka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test oczywiscie pozytywny ale druga kreska slabsza niz bylo to wczesniej. Moze cos w tym jest  i prawdopodobnie uda mi sie wyrwac jutro do lekarza... Ahh juz sie nie umiem doczekac bo ciagnie sie to strasznie i osiwiałam przez ten stres mimo ze jestem przed 30-tka


Wiem co czujesz, ja tez chodzę ciagle w stresie juz nie mogę sie doczekać przyszłego tygodnia, az będę miała to za sobą, chociaż wiem ze będę miała wtedy ten sam dylemat co Ty  :Smile: . U mnie teraz ta kreska była taka słaba, jak robiłam w tym tygodniu, ze wyrzuciłam test do kosza i zaraz wyjęłam bo przeczytałam ze to pozytywny, myślałam, ze zejdę wtedy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to dawaj. Zdjęcie z widelcem. Czekamy.


Na anonse reklamuje sie jako gabinet ginekologiczny z kompleksowym zakresem usług i zabiegów...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem co czujesz, ja tez chodzę ciagle w stresie juz nie mogę sie doczekać przyszłego tygodnia, az będę miała to za sobą, chociaż wiem ze będę miała wtedy ten sam dylemat co Ty . U mnie teraz ta kreska była taka słaba, jak robiłam w tym tygodniu, ze wyrzuciłam test do kosza i zaraz wyjęłam bo przeczytałam ze to pozytywny, myślałam, ze zejdę wtedy


Jest mozliwe ze zobaczysz zarodek wtedy nawet lekarz nie bedzie musial potwierdzac. Ja tego nie widzialam. Jedynie jak siedzialam na WC to czulam ze cos wylatuje. Potem byly duze skrzepy, niteczki i inne duperele z jasnoczerwona krwia. Objawy ciazy ustaly. Wiec musialo sie udac. Tylko lekarz zostal do potwierdzenia. Mysle ze jutro bede miala juz to z glowy na zawsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest mozliwe ze zobaczysz zarodek wtedy nawet lekarz nie bedzie musial potwierdzac. Ja tego nie widzialam. Jedynie jak siedzialam na WC to czulam ze cos wylatuje. Potem byly duze skrzepy, niteczki i inne duperele z jasnoczerwona krwia. Objawy ciazy ustaly. Wiec musialo sie udac. Tylko lekarz zostal do potwierdzenia. Mysle ze jutro bede miala juz to z glowy na zawsze


Wiem wlasnie nawet nie chciałabym na to patrzeć, ale wtedy tez sama nie będę miała pewności. To jest pewnie straszny widok. Czy to wyglada po prostu jak duży skrzep czy cos w tym rodzaju? Nie wiem wlasnie jak rozpoznać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem wlasnie nawet nie chciałabym na to patrzeć, ale wtedy tez sama nie będę miała pewności. To jest pewnie straszny widok. Czy to wyglada po prostu jak duży skrzep czy cos w tym rodzaju? Nie wiem wlasnie jak rozpoznać...


Nie wiem jak wyglada zarodek. Duzo osob pisze o przezroczystym jaju? Błonce? Fasolce? Rlogaliku? Nie wiem. Wiem ze nie ma w tym tc w ktorym jestes łożyska Skrzepy wygladaja roznie. Wylatuje tez cos podobnego do wątrubki. Ja mialam dwa duze kawalki z 10cm długie na 3lub wiecej szerokie. Nie za to fajnie widoki ale czulam ulge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to dawaj. Zdjęcie z widelcem. Czekamy.


 Niestety dopiero przed chwilką weszłam tu ponownie.
Oczywiście załączam zdjęcia z widelcem ☺ 
Starałam się zrobić zdjęcia tak by była dobrze widoczna data ważności, itd..

P.S. Wiem, że w tym temacie istnieje wielka nieuczciwosc ale nie każdy jest oszustem i zakładanie tego z góry jest bardzo krzywdzące.. 

Pozdrawiam. 

<a href=https://zapodaj.net/921c9f1ae7429.jpg.html>20170130_001753.jpg</a>

<a href=https://zapodaj.net/bb837a12adfec.jpg.html>20170130_002446.jpg</a>

<a href=https://zapodaj.net/aab54dd712bca.jpg.html>20170130_002029.jpg</a>

<a href=https://zapodaj.net/e83ab29cd1bfb.jpg.html>20170130_001935.jpg</a>

<a href=https://zapodaj.net/d98b3b9b70bbd.jpg.html>20170130_002535.jpg</a>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurczę, coś poszło nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

<a href=https://zapodaj.net/d98b3b9b70bbd.jpg.html>20170130_002535.jpg</a>

----------


## KasiaPL

[IMG]<a href=https://zapodaj.net/d98b3b9b70bbd.jpg.html>20170130_002535.jpg</a>[/IMG]

----------


## KasiaPL



----------


## KasiaPL

Nawet się zarejestrowałam bo inaczej nie miałam opcji wstawienia zdjęcia A teraz próbuję na wszystkie możliwe sposoby i nadal nie widać

----------


## KasiaPL

Nawet się zarejestrowałam bo inaczej nie miałam opcji wstawienia zdjęcia A teraz próbuję na wszystkie możliwe sposoby i nadal nie widać

----------


## KasiaPL



----------


## KasiaPL

Nareszcie  Meczylam się z tym godzinę

----------


## KasiaPL



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nareszcie ������ Meczylam się z tym godzinę ������


Jak cenowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszusci to z pewnoscia nie sa wiec na kontoCi sie ne wkradna czy cos w tym stylu. Zaloguj sie na maszwybor.net na prawde nie pozalujesz a dziewczyny wszystko Ci wylumacza. A Ty ktory tydzien jestes? Zestaw taki idzie okolo 2 tygodnie


Ja jestem juz w 7 tygodniu. Na mnie niestety Arthrotec nie podzialal a teraz juz na pewno nie moge sie wycofac. Nie po takuej dawce lekow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nareszcie ������ Meczylam się z tym godzinę ������


Jaka cena ? Tysiac ? Dwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena ? Tysiac ? Dwa?


Hahaha z 500zl na pewno albo hurtowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena ? Tysiac ? Dwa?


Widelec gratis ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia i płatne przy odbiorze, odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 180 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia i płatne przy odbiorze, odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com


Napisz jeszcze ze dla odbioru osobistego masz art a do wysylki gazety.
To jest ta sama osoba co z maila kasinekelo.
Masz pecha ze sa tu stale bywalczynie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem juz w 7 tygodniu. Na mnie niestety Arthrotec nie podzialal a teraz juz na pewno nie moge sie wycofac. Nie po takuej dawce lekow


Zamawiaj wiec czym predzej. Im szybciej to zrobisz tym lepiej dla Ciebie. Skad wiesz ze nie podziałał Arth? Byłas u lekarza czy moze objawy poronne nie wystapiły?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jeszcze ze dla odbioru osobistego masz art a do wysylki gazety.
> To jest ta sama osoba co z maila kasinekelo.
> Masz pecha ze sa tu stale bywalczynie.


Mozna cos wiecej na ten temat? Zostałas oszukana przez nia? Pytam z ciekawosci i dla informacji dla innych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka!
> Podaje się za różne osoby, Sylwia Malec, Wioletta Malec, Kornelia Konarska.
> Nr konta : 81 1470 0002 2619 6480 0000 0001
> nr telefonu : 603925462
> adres ponoć Częstochowa ul. Równoległa 7/9


Dziewczyny co powiecie o tej osobie? Na prawde oszustka? Bo nie wiem czy zamawiac a przedstawia sie jako Wiktoria?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co powiecie o tej osobie? Na prawde oszustka? Bo nie wiem czy zamawiac a przedstawia sie jako Wiktoria?


A że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą ? Bo jeśli tak, to co ci szkodzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą ? Bo jeśli tak, to co ci szkodzi?


No wlasnie najpierw pieniazki... Rozmawialam przez telefon (inny nr ktory jest polecany) i wydaje sie w porzadku. Ale ja jak to ja po tym jak kiedys na cos mnie oszukano zawsze sprawdzam w internecie czy mozna zaufac. Dlatego pytam Was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To bez sprawdzania ja bym nikomu pieniędzy na konto nie wplacila. Omami Cię pięknymi słowami a w kopercie znajdziesz witaminy. Jeśli nie ma nic do ukrycia, to jaki problem wysłać paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok dzieki za informacje. Masz moze kogos sprawdzonego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiaj wiec czym predzej. Im szybciej to zrobisz tym lepiej dla Ciebie. Skad wiesz ze nie podziałał Arth? Byłas u lekarza czy moze objawy poronne nie wystapiły?


U lekarza nie bylam poprostu nie mialam zadnych objawow, ogólnie wzielam 20 tabletek. Jednego dnia 12- nic sie nie dzialo, nastepnego dnia pozostale 8 i po tej dawce wystąpiło tylko lekkie plamienie. Żadnego bólu, skurczy. Dlatego mam pewność że u mnie sie nie powiodło. Tabletki z WHW mam już zamowione musze tylko dzisiaj wplacic darowizne, bede probowala na poczcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dzieki za informacje. Masz moze kogos sprawdzonego?


nie. Ja swoją ciążę usunęłam zestawem z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dzieki za informacje. Masz moze kogos sprawdzonego?


Pania anie. 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U lekarza nie bylam poprostu nie mialam zadnych objawow, ogólnie wzielam 20 tabletek. Jednego dnia 12- nic sie nie dzialo, nastepnego dnia pozostale 8 i po tej dawce wystąpiło tylko lekkie plamienie. Żadnego bólu, skurczy. Dlatego mam pewność że u mnie sie nie powiodło. Tabletki z WHW mam już zamowione musze tylko dzisiaj wplacic darowizne, bede probowala na poczcie.


Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co powiecie o tej osobie? Na prawde oszustka? Bo nie wiem czy zamawiac a przedstawia sie jako Wiktoria?


Wybacz moja droga ale adres nr tel ( z reszta jak kazdy teraz mam zarejestrowany)  nr konta tez inny - ale jego podawac nie bede. Wiec prosze mnie nie obrażać i oskarzac bezpodstawnie . Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pania anie. 781278014


Wlasnie Pani Ania poleciła mi Pania Wiktorie... Juz zglupialam

----------


## KasiaPL

> Jaka cena ? Tysiac ? Dwa?


Dlaczego jesteś taka jadowita..!?? 

Najpierw usiłowałaś zrobić ze mnie oszustkę... Gdy to nie wyszło kombinujesz jak tu zrobić bym wyszła na naciagaczkę..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie Pani Ania poleciła mi Pania Wiktorie... Juz zglupialam


Rączka rączkę myje  :Big Grin:

----------


## KasiaPL

Gdybym napisała "Sprzedam Arthrotec" to podejrzewam, że miała bym święty spokój.. 
Ale coś lepszego ... Boli bo może odebrać klientów... 
Zamiast cieszyć się, że osoby poszukujące nie będą płacić za Apap imitujacy Mifepristone i Arthrotec zamiast Misoprostolu w czystej postaci widzisz w tym coś złego... Tak nie zachowuje się osobą, która chce pomóc komukolwiek!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybym napisała "Sprzedam Arthrotec" to podejrzewam, że miała bym święty spokój.. 
> Ale coś lepszego ... Boli bo może odebrać klientów... 
> Zamiast cieszyć się, że osoby poszukujące nie będą płacić za Apap imitujacy Mifepristone i Arthrotec zamiast Misoprostolu w czystej postaci widzisz w tym coś złego... Tak nie zachowuje się osobą, która chce pomóc komukolwiek!


Prosze o maila lub cene

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybym napisała "Sprzedam Arthrotec" to podejrzewam, że miała bym święty spokój.. 
> Ale coś lepszego ... Boli bo może odebrać klientów... 
> Zamiast cieszyć się, że osoby poszukujące nie będą płacić za Apap imitujacy Mifepristone i Arthrotec zamiast Misoprostolu w czystej postaci widzisz w tym coś złego... Tak nie zachowuje się osobą, która chce pomóc komukolwiek!


Och, bo Ty jesteś przecież jesteś taka filantropka  :Smile:  skombinowalas skądś zestaw, opychasz go trzy razy drożej niż womenki i myślisz że zbawiasz świat  :Smile:  doprawdy nagroda Nobla Ci się należy  :Smile:

----------


## KasiaPL

> Prosze o maila lub cene


Mój numer telefonu: 780-099-9296

----------


## KasiaPL

Oczywiście bez tej "6" na końcu : 780-099-929

----------


## KasiaPL

> Och, bo Ty jesteś przecież jesteś taka filantropka  skombinowalas skądś zestaw, opychasz go trzy razy drożej niż womenki i myślisz że zbawiasz świat  doprawdy nagroda Nobla Ci się należy


Żałosne.. "Opychanie" Arthrotecu plus jakiegoś byle czego robiacego za RU za 6 razy tyle co koszt w aptece jest ok.. 

Jakim cudem mam mieć możliwość odstepować leki PO KOSZTACH DAROWIZNY jaką pobiera Women On Web skoro NIE JESTEM FUNDACJĄ i nie mam sponsora w Indiach, ktory ofiarowywal by mi leki za darmo jak ma to miejsce w przypadku WOW...?! 
Ja za swoje leki muszę zapłacić! Nie jednokrotnie widziałam sam Cytotec po 550 zl. czy też podrabiane pseudo zestawy za 750 zl..
Biorąc pod uwagę powyższe i wszechobecny Arthrotec, ķtory mówiąc Twoim językiem "spychają" za 250 czy nawet 350 zl. moja cena na pewno nie jest wygórowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Basia ja też u niej kupowałam kuracja się nie powiodła. Art plus takie tabletki miałaś i dwie duże bez opisu?


Ja wczoraj zakończyłam kuracje też zamawiałam u Pani Basi kontakt dorwałam na ogłaszamy też miałam art i taką tabletkę w srebrnym blistrze nastraszyłam się jak ją dostałam ale podeszłam do apteki i wprost zapytałam co to jest pani stwierdziła że to Trexan  i że w takiej postaci występuje w Czechach  więc tabletki były ok  :Smile:  myślę że zabieg się udał tabletkę pierwszą miałam połknąć reszta po dobie do pochwy  byłam między 10 a 11 tygodniem w środę mam usg  po wizycie napisze co i jak . Co do leków mogę polecić bo przyszły oryginalne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wczoraj zakończyłam kuracje też zamawiałam u Pani Basi kontakt dorwałam na ogłaszamy też miałam art i taką tabletkę w srebrnym blistrze nastraszyłam się jak ją dostałam ale podeszłam do apteki i wprost zapytałam co to jest pani stwierdziła że to Trexan  i że w takiej postaci występuje w Czechach  więc tabletki były ok  myślę że zabieg się udał tabletkę pierwszą miałam połknąć reszta po dobie do pochwy  byłam między 10 a 11 tygodniem w środę mam usg  po wizycie napisze co i jak . Co do leków mogę polecić bo przyszły oryginalne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


Trexan, a w jakiej dawce ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wczoraj zakończyłam kuracje też zamawiałam u Pani Basi kontakt dorwałam na ogłaszamy też miałam art i taką tabletkę w srebrnym blistrze nastraszyłam się jak ją dostałam ale podeszłam do apteki i wprost zapytałam co to jest pani stwierdziła że to Trexan  i że w takiej postaci występuje w Czechach  więc tabletki były ok  myślę że zabieg się udał tabletkę pierwszą miałam połknąć reszta po dobie do pochwy  byłam między 10 a 11 tygodniem w środę mam usg  po wizycie napisze co i jak . Co do leków mogę polecić bo przyszły oryginalne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


Coś dziwnego tylko doba przerwy po Methotrexate.. Ten lek w połączeniu z Misoprostolem stosuje się inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Coś dziwnego tylko doba przerwy po Methotrexate.. Ten lek w połączeniu z Misoprostolem stosuje się inaczej.


Czyli jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na dniach mam lekarza ale obstawiam ze sie udało po tym jak to wszystko przebiegało. Jedynym moim objawem niepokojacym sa zyły ma piersiach i ciemniejsze obwodki. Myslicie ze ten objaw oznacza ciaze? Kiedy moga znikna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jak?


Cytat ze strony womenonwaves.org :
Methotrexate może być użyty doustnie lub w postaci zastrzyku. Jeśli znajdziesz lekarza, który zgodzi się na wykonanie zastrzyku, powinnaś dostać domięśniowo 50mg/m2 methotrexate, a po 3- 7 dniach użyć 800 mikrogramów Mizoprostolu dopochwowo.
Możesz równiez użyć Methotrexate doustnie (75mg). Wiekszość tabletek Methotrexate zawiera 5 lub 10 mg co oznacza, że musiałabyś połknąć wiele tabletek. Możesz także wypić środek przeznaczony do wstrzyknięcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jak?


Przede wszystkim ciekawa jestem jak Pani Basia dobiera dawkę Methotrexate..?? 
Bo nie wiem czy osoby biorące ten lek mają świadomość, ze działa on toksycznie dla trofoblastu - jest to po prostu chemia. 

Odpowiadając na pytanie - przerwa pomiędzy zastosowaniem ODPOWIENIEJ dawki Methotrexate A Misoprostolem powinna wyniesc 5-7 dni. 
Methotrexate podaje sie w tym czasie przeważnie dwa razy w dodatku w iniekcji domiesniowej. 
W przypadku terminach ciąży pozamacicznej stosuje się sam Methotrexate  (1 mg. na 1 kg. masy ciała pacjentki) powtarzając dwu lub czterokrotnie (w zależności od przyjętego schematu). 
Przeprowadzając terminację ciąży prawidłowej po 5-7 dniach podaje się Misoprostol w dawce 400 mcg. 
Mam nadzieję, że chociaż trochę rozjasnilam temat ☺

Pozdrawiam, 

Kasia PL.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przede wszystkim ciekawa jestem jak Pani Basia dobiera dawkę Methotrexate..?? 
> Bo nie wiem czy osoby biorące ten lek mają świadomość, ze działa on toksycznie dla trofoblastu - jest to po prostu chemia. 
> 
> Odpowiadając na pytanie - przerwa pomiędzy zastosowaniem ODPOWIENIEJ dawki Methotrexate A Misoprostolem powinna wyniesc 5-7 dni. 
> Methotrexate podaje sie w tym czasie przeważnie dwa razy w dodatku w iniekcji domiesniowej. 
> W przypadku terminach ciąży pozamacicznej stosuje się sam Methotrexate  (1 mg. na 1 kg. masy ciała pacjentki) powtarzając dwu lub czterokrotnie (w zależności od przyjętego schematu). 
> Przeprowadzając terminację ciąży prawidłowej po 5-7 dniach podaje się Misoprostol w dawce 400 mcg. 
> Mam nadzieję, że chociaż trochę rozjasnilam temat ☺
> 
> ...



No tak ja mając możliwość wyboru tez postawiła bym zdecydowanie na Mifepristone a nie Methotrexate. Przynajmniej nie wypadaly by mi  włosy jak ma to miejsce po Mtx :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przede wszystkim ciekawa jestem jak Pani Basia dobiera dawkę Methotrexate..?? 
> Bo nie wiem czy osoby biorące ten lek mają świadomość, ze działa on toksycznie dla trofoblastu - jest to po prostu chemia. 
> 
> Odpowiadając na pytanie - przerwa pomiędzy zastosowaniem ODPOWIENIEJ dawki Methotrexate A Misoprostolem powinna wyniesc 5-7 dni. 
> Methotrexate podaje sie w tym czasie przeważnie dwa razy w dodatku w iniekcji domiesniowej. 
> W przypadku terminach ciąży pozamacicznej stosuje się sam Methotrexate  (1 mg. na 1 kg. masy ciała pacjentki) powtarzając dwu lub czterokrotnie (w zależności od przyjętego schematu). 
> Przeprowadzając terminację ciąży prawidłowej po 5-7 dniach podaje się Misoprostol w dawce 400 mcg. 
> Mam nadzieję, że chociaż trochę rozjasnilam temat ☺
> 
> ...


Czemu nie napiszesz tutaj specjalistko ze twoj " zestaw " kosztuje prawie tysiąc zlotych ? Ze nie wysyłasz paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci tylko kazesz sobie wplacac w ciemno na konto??? Oswiec wszystkich jak juz taka wygadana jestes

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu nie napiszesz tutaj specjalistko ze twoj " zestaw " kosztuje prawie tysiąc zlotych ? Ze nie wysyłasz paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci tylko kazesz sobie wplacac w ciemno na konto??? Oswiec wszystkich jak juz taka wyga7dana jestes


Drogie Panie to nie miejsce na wasze sprzeczki tu piszą kobiety które potrzebują porady i wsparcia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu nie napiszesz tutaj specjalistko ze twoj " zestaw " kosztuje prawie tysiąc zlotych ? Ze nie wysyłasz paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci tylko kazesz sobie wplacac w ciemno na konto??? Oswiec wszystkich jak juz taka wygadana jestes


Dlaczego nie powiesz prawdy..!? Że poprosiłam o to by dojechano do mnie osobiście.
Na pytanie czy chciałabym wpłatę na konto owszem odpowiedziałam, ze tak czulabym się najpewniej ale nawet tego nie sugeruję bo rozumiem, ze ktoś mógłby się tego obawiać! Dodałam też, ze JESZCZE NIGDY NIE ZDARZYLO MI SIĘ WYSYŁAĆ LEKÓW i, że zwyczajnie się tego obawiam! 

To takie dziwne..!? Nie wiesz jak jest u nas sformułowane prawo farmaceutyczne?! 
Jak widać niestety nie wiesz, że drogą pocztową można przesyłać jedynie leki mające wyraźną adnotacje na opakowaniu, że są to środki dostępne BEZ RECEPTY..!? 

Zestaw za 800 zl. - czyli 10 tabletek Misoprostolu i oryginalne Mifepristone to Twoim zdaniem tak wygorowana cena...!? Sam Misorprostol krąży tu po 450-550! 

Dlaczego kłamiesz w żywe oczy, że zazyczylam sobie wpłaty na konto skoro podstawiona przed Ciebie osoba sama wyszła z taką propozycją tak samo jak z pytaniem czy wyśle kurierem BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI  (po tym jak poinformowalam ją, że opcję wglądu do paczki przed zapłatą oferuje podobno tylko Poczta Polska! 
Powiedz na czym stanęło...!?? Czasem nie na tym, że powiedziałam by ta osoba postarala się jednak dojechać do mnie osobiście!?! 
Czy wprowadziłam ją w błąd w czymkolwiek? 

Co Cię boli - powiedz wprost!? Dlaczego nie przeszkadzają Ci oszuści ani sprzedający Arthrotec plus placebo tylko postawilas sobie za punkt honoru by obrazac mnie?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie Panie to nie miejsce na wasze sprzeczki tu piszą kobiety które potrzebują porady i wsparcia


To prawda, przepraszam bardzo, że dałam się wciągnąć w bezsensowną polemikę ale tak to już jest, że gdy ktoś bezpodstawnie cię oskarża to próbujesz się jakoś obronić... 
Jednak jak widać to walka z wiatrakami zaśmiecająca tylko forum, które ma pełnić zupełnie inną rolę! 

Pozdrawiam, 

K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego nie powiesz prawdy..!? Że poprosiłam o to by dojechano do mnie osobiście.
> Na pytanie czy chciałabym wpłatę na konto owszem odpowiedziałam, ze tak czulabym się najpewniej ale nawet tego nie sugeruję bo rozumiem, ze ktoś mógłby się tego obawiać! Dodałam też, ze JESZCZE NIGDY NIE ZDARZYLO MI SIĘ WYSYŁAĆ LEKÓW i, że zwyczajnie się tego obawiam! 
> 
> To takie dziwne..!? Nie wiesz jak jest u nas sformułowane prawo farmaceutyczne?! 
> Jak widać niestety nie wiesz, że drogą pocztową można przesyłać jedynie leki mające wyraźną adnotacje na opakowaniu, że są to środki dostępne BEZ RECEPTY..!? 
> 
> Zestaw za 800 zl. - czyli 10 tabletek Misoprostolu i oryginalne Mifepristone to Twoim zdaniem tak wygorowana cena...!? Sam Misorprostol krąży tu po 450-550! 
> 
> Dlaczego kłamiesz w żywe oczy, że zazyczylam sobie wpłaty na konto skoro podstawiona przed Ciebie osoba sama wyszła z taką propozycją tak samo jak z pytaniem czy wyśle kurierem BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI  (po tym jak poinformowalam ją, że opcję wglądu do paczki przed zapłatą oferuje podobno tylko Poczta Polska! 
> ...


Dziewczyno... Powiedzialas 900 zl . za zestaw ktory w wow kosztuje 70 euro.  Skrytykowałas arthrotec cytotec itp...terminy rzucasz jakbys specjalistka byla....odbior osobisty w Warszawie.  A jak wysylka to tylko wplata na konto ! Kto ci wplaci 900 zl ? Kogo stac na to ? A osoba podstawiona prEze mnie uwierz ze kupilaby zestaw gdyby byla opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci i zaplaty przy odbiorze i cena normalna. Bo babeczka faktycznie szuka pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno... Powiedzialas 900 zl . za zestaw ktory w wow kosztuje 70 euro.  Skrytykowałas arthrotec cytotec itp...terminy rzucasz jakbys specjalistka byla....odbior osobisty w Warszawie.  A jak wysylka to tylko wplata na konto ! Kto ci wplaci 900 zl ? Kogo stac na to ? A osoba podstawiona prEze mnie uwierz ze kupilaby zestaw gdyby byla opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci i zaplaty przy odbiorze i cena normalna. Bo babeczka faktycznie szuka pomocy.


Czy Ty nie rozumiesz jednej podstawowej rzeczy, ze w WOW nie kupujesz leków?! 
Tam leki otrzymujesz wpłacając darowiznę na rzecz FUNDACJI! 
Jakim cudem osoba prywatna ma mieć taką możliwość by oferować coś poniżej rynkowej wartości..?! 

Co do ceny - nie wprowadzaj w błąd!  Powiedziałam, ze OSOBNO oba leki są po 450 zl. natomiast w zestawie 100 zl. taniej czyli ile...?! 800 zl!!! 

Co do Arthrotecu - dzwoniąca Pani zapytała na dzień dobry czy posiadam właśnie ten lek. Sama nie zaczęła bym tematu! Odpowiedziałam więc zgodnie z prawdą, że Arthrotecu nie posiadam ponieważ jest dość mocno krytykowany przez osoby go zazywajace, które narzekają, że źle bo tolerowaly, ze trzymany pod językiem "wypalał" sluzówkę w jamie ustnej, itd.. 
O Cytotec powiedziałam, że to nic innego jak czysty Misoprostol więc jakbym mogła go krytykować..?! 

Temat przesyłki zakończył się tak szybko jak się zaczął ! 
Pani, z którą rozmawiałam na moją prośbę czy nie zdoła jednak pojawić się osobiście powiedziała, że porozmawia z mężem na temat przyjazdu. 
Tyle! 
Zresztą mogę zadzwonić do tej Pani i zapytać czy faktycznie tak przekrecila treść naszej rozmowy!!! 

P.S. Mam wykształcenie wyższe magisterskie ukończyłam mikrobiologię stosowaną więc wiem o czym mówię i nikogo nie wprowadzam w błąd!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;153762]Czy Ty nie rozumiesz jednej podstawowej rzeczy, ze w WOW nie kupujesz leków?! 
Tam leki otrzymujesz wpłacając darowiznę na rzecz FUNDACJI! 
Jakim cudem osoba prywatna ma mieć taką możliwość by oferować coś poniżej rynkowej wartości..?! 

Co do ceny - nie wprowadzaj w błąd!  Powiedziałam, ze OSOBNO oba leki są po 450 zl. natomiast w zestawie 100 zl. taniej czyli ile...?! 800 zl!!! 

Co do Arthrotecu - dzwoniąca Pani zapytała na dzień dobry czy posiadam właśnie ten lek. Sama nie zaczęła bym tematu! Odpowiedziałam więc zgodnie z prawdą, że Arthrotecu nie posiadam ponieważ jest dość mocno krytykowany przez osoby go zazywajace, które narzekają, że źle bo tolerowaly, ze trzymany pod językiem "wypalał" sluzówkę w jamie ustnej, itd.. 
O Cytotec powiedziałam, że to nic innego jak czysty Misoprostol więc jakbym mogła go krytykować..?! 

Temat przesyłki zakończył się tak szybko jak się zaczął ! 
Pani, z którą rozmawiałam na moją prośbę czy nie zdoła jednak pojawić się osobiście powiedziała, że porozmawia z mężem na temat przyjazdu. 
Tyle! 
Zresztą mogę zadzwonić do tej Pani i zapytać czy faktycznie tak przekrecila treść naszej rozmowy!!! 

P.S. Mam wykształcenie wyższe magisterskie ukończyłam mikrobiologię stosowaną więc wiem o czym mówię i nikogo nie wprowadzam w błąd![/QUOTrzec

Haha dobre... Czytam czytam i nie wierze osobno po 450 ...9stow za zestaw? Wow zeszlo mi do 50 euro..... Masakra pani magister.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy Ty nie rozumiesz jednej podstawowej rzeczy, ze w WOW nie kupujesz leków?! 
> Tam leki otrzymujesz wpłacając darowiznę na rzecz FUNDACJI! 
> Jakim cudem osoba prywatna ma mieć taką możliwość by oferować coś poniżej rynkowej wartości..?! 
> 
> Co do ceny - nie wprowadzaj w błąd!  Powiedziałam, ze OSOBNO oba leki są po 450 zl. natomiast w zestawie 100 zl. taniej czyli ile...?! 800 zl!!! 
> 
> Co do Arthrotecu - dzwoniąca Pani zapytała na dzień dobry czy posiadam właśnie ten lek. Sama nie zaczęła bym tematu! Odpowiedziałam więc zgodnie z prawdą, że Arthrotecu nie posiadam ponieważ jest dość mocno krytykowany przez osoby go zazywajace, które narzekają, że źle bo tolerowaly, ze trzymany pod językiem "wypalał" sluzówkę w jamie ustnej, itd.. 
> O Cytotec powiedziałam, że to nic innego jak czysty Misoprostol więc jakbym mogła go krytykować..?! 
> 
> ...




Haha dobre... Czytam czytam i nie wierze osobno po 450 ...9stow za zestaw? Wow zeszlo mi do 50 euro..... Masakra pani magister.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam cale opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie : dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oryginalne z apteki kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Haha dobre... Czytam czytam i nie wierze osobno po 450 ...9stow za zestaw? Wow zeszlo mi do 50 euro..... Masakra pani magister.


Hi hi hi hi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego nie powiesz prawdy..!? Że poprosiłam o to by dojechano do mnie osobiście.
> Na pytanie czy chciałabym wpłatę na konto owszem odpowiedziałam, ze tak czulabym się najpewniej ale nawet tego nie sugeruję bo rozumiem, ze ktoś mógłby się tego obawiać! Dodałam też, ze JESZCZE NIGDY NIE ZDARZYLO MI SIĘ WYSYŁAĆ LEKÓW i, że zwyczajnie się tego obawiam! 
> 
> To takie dziwne..!? Nie wiesz jak jest u nas sformułowane prawo farmaceutyczne?! 
> Jak widać niestety nie wiesz, że drogą pocztową można przesyłać jedynie leki mające wyraźną adnotacje na opakowaniu, że są to środki dostępne BEZ RECEPTY..!? 
> 
> Zestaw za 800 zl. - czyli 10 tabletek Misoprostolu i oryginalne Mifepristone to Twoim zdaniem tak wygorowana cena...!? Sam Misorprostol krąży tu po 450-550! 
> 
> Dlaczego kłamiesz w żywe oczy, że zazyczylam sobie wpłaty na konto skoro podstawiona przed Ciebie osoba sama wyszła z taką propozycją tak samo jak z pytaniem czy wyśle kurierem BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI  (po tym jak poinformowalam ją, że opcję wglądu do paczki przed zapłatą oferuje podobno tylko Poczta Polska! 
> ...


Nie tylko poczta ma ze sprawdzeniem każdy kurier prawie każdy inie każdy to oszust bo ma arthrotec ja mam cały czas jak mi potrzebny wysyłam chłopa do lekarza prywatnie i mam i sobie mogę handlować kiedy chce i kto mi zabroni ale bez przesady kobieta która niema na chleb a potrzebuje pomocy tu przez takie ceny z kosmosu jej na pewno nie znajdzie usunięcie ciąży 2lata temu w prywatnym gabinecie  kosztowało 1400zl a tu cena 900zl żal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie tylko poczta ma ze sprawdzeniem każdy kurier prawie każdy inie każdy to oszust bo ma arthrotec ja mam cały czas jak mi potrzebny wysyłam chłopa do lekarza prywatnie i mam i sobie mogę handlować kiedy chce i kto mi zabroni ale bez przesady kobieta która niema na chleb a potrzebuje pomocy tu przez takie ceny z kosmosu jej na pewno nie znajdzie usunięcie ciąży 2lata temu w prywatnym gabinecie  kosztowało 1400zl a tu cena 900zl żal


900 czy tam 800 to cena wygorowana. Ja z ledwoscia mialam 500 a teraz to juz nawet nie stac mnie na zrobienie bety. Gdybym miala płacic 900zl to juz wolałabym urodzic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 900 czy tam 800 to cena wygorowana. Ja z ledwoscia mialam 500 a teraz to juz nawet nie stac mnie na zrobienie bety. Gdybym miala płacic 900zl to juz wolałabym urodzic


    Wygórowana, to jest bardzo łagodne określenie. 800 zł to bezczelne zdzierstwo i takie jest moje zdanie na ten temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wygórowana, to jest bardzo łagodne określenie. 800 zł to bezczelne zdzierstwo i takie jest moje zdanie na ten temat.


Chyba za trzy zestawy a nie jeden!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jak zastosować ru i cytotec? jakie dawki i w jakich odstępach czasu brać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jak zastosować ru i cytotec? jakie dawki i w jakich odstępach czasu brać?


Skąd masz to RU, jak jest zapakowany?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 518935152 wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jak zastosować ru i cytotec? jakie dawki i w jakich odstępach czasu brać?


Wiesz ze w Polsce nie uraczysz Ru? Ktos kto Ci to sprzedał to Cie oszukał. Chyba ze masz w jakiegos sprawdzonego źródła ale bardzo mało prawdopodobne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz ze w Polsce nie uraczysz Ru? Ktos kto Ci to sprzedał to Cie oszukał. Chyba ze masz w jakiegos sprawdzonego źródła ale bardzo mało prawdopodobne


a wiesz że ru to mifepristone?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a wiesz że ru to mifepristone?


Wiem, i dlatego pytam jak wygląda, bo na 95 % masz podróbkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy można wziąć sam cytotec czy trzeba brać go z jakimiś innymi tabletkami?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy można wziąć sam cytotec czy trzeba brać go z jakimiś innymi tabletkami?


Farmakologiczne przywracanie miesiączki jest to kuracja, która można przeprowadzić w domu. Trwa ona dwa dni. Pierwszy dzień kuracji polega na przyjęciu tabletki Ru486, działanie jej nie jest odczuwalne dla organizmu, można więc normalnie funkcjonować. Po 24 godzinach (około), (drugi dzień o podobnej porze) należy umieścić 4 tabletki Cytotec pod język. Lek będzie się rozpuszczał, należy przełykać ślinę aby substancja cały czas była spożywana. Jeśli resztki tabletek się nie rozpuszcza, należy je połknąć. Po okresie 3,5h od momentu rozpuszczenia tabletek powtarzamy czynność. Szczegóły poniżej.
Występować mogą zimne poty, biegunka, gorączka, bóle brzucha, rzadziej wymioty, krwawienie, osłabienie organizmu.
Krwawienie powinno wystąpić w dniu przyjmowania misoprostolu (drugi dzień kuracji). Może ono utrzymywać się do 3 dni po zabiegu, czasami dłużej czasami krócej jest to zależne od zaawansowania ciąży. Krwawienie jest oznaką poronienia. Mogą także wydalać się skrzepy. Osoby we wcześniejszych tygodniach ciąży będą przechodziły kurację lżej od końcowych tygodni (11-12).
Przy silnych bólach można zażyć tabletki przeciwbólowe lub przeciwgorączkowe. Nie używa się leków rozkurczowych podczas kuracji typu nospa.
Miesiączka powinna pojawić się 4-6 tygodni po zabiegu.
2 dni po kuracji powinno udać się na usg w celu upewnienia się, że wszystko się powiodło oraz że drogi rodne się oczyściły. Lekarz po tym okresie czasu nie będzie w stanie wykryć, że był zażywane tego typu leki. Wszystko będzie wyglądało naturalnie. Test ciążowy do 4 tygodni będzie pokazywał błędny wynik.
Jeśli ciąża nadal trwa, po tygodniu można powtórzyć zabieg. W innym wypadku należy skorzystać z usługi za granicami kraju, np na Słowacji.

Stosujemy sprawdzone leki takie jak:

Cytotec – Lek zawierający 200mcg misoprostolu – najwyższa dawkę, która jest możliwa w jednej tabletce. Nie zawiera on żadnych innych substancji, które negatywnie wpływały by na zdrowie. Użycie tego leku nawet samego (bez mifepristonu) skutkuje w 95%. Lek ten można śmiało stosować do 12 tygodnia ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozna cos wiecej na ten temat? Zostałas oszukana przez nia? Pytam z ciekawosci i dla informacji dla innych


Wyslala pudelko Arthrotecu a w nim były pocięte gazety. Wiec dziewczyny nie tylko patrzcie przy sprawdzeniu czy jest pudelko tylko zagladajcie do niego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy można wziąć sam cytotec czy trzeba brać go z jakimiś innymi tabletkami?


możesz wziąć sam, ale wtedy ma mniejszą skuteczność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny miesiec temu bralam art,po tyg bylam na kontroli bylo wszystko ok po tej wizycie bylam znowu bo chcialam juz mieć pigulki,ale na razie czekaja bo jeszcze okresu nie dostalam tez mnie zbadal i bylo ok.Od 4 dni strasznie boli mnie brzuch momentami tak silny ze nawet wstac z lozka nie moge caly czas biore proszki przeciwbolowe dzis zasnelam po 3 w nocy.Rano jak maz wrocil z nocnej zmiany chcial sie kochac ale skonczylo sie bolem druga proba wspolzycia i myslalam ze brzuch mi peknie przez godz to same lzy mi lecialy wzielam 2 ibupromy i zasnelam.Zastanawiam sie czy to po art???


witam jestem autorka tego posta dzis maz mnie wywiozl na sor nie dalam rady z tym bolem boje sie badan co mi beda robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam jestem autorka tego posta dzis maz mnie wywiozl na sor nie dalam rady z tym bolem boje sie badan co mi beda robic


A co ci powiedzieli przy przyjęciu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co ci powiedzieli przy przyjęciu ?


po pytaniach do mnie gdzie jak co kiedy boli co czulam podczas tego wspolzycia mialam probe USG dopochwowe ale zaraz po wlozeniu tego az ucieklam zrobil mi po brzuchu to torbiel 11.8 na prawym lewy norma ale powiedział że do dalszej konsultacji dostalam kroplowke nie powiem po niej bol prawie minimalny pobrali krew musialam dać mocz do pojemniczka który dostalam i od 3 godz nikt u mnie nie byl nawet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po pytaniach do mnie gdzie jak co kiedy boli co czulam podczas tego wspolzycia mialam probe USG dopochwowe ale zaraz po wlozeniu tego az ucieklam zrobil mi po brzuchu to torbiel 11.8 na prawym lewy norma ale powiedział że do dalszej konsultacji dostalam kroplowke nie powiem po niej bol prawie minimalny pobrali krew musialam dać mocz do pojemniczka który dostalam i od 3 godz nikt u mnie nie byl nawet


nie wiem czy dobrze powtarzam ale mam mieć jutro laparyskopie bo grozi pęknięciu torbiela ma to byc w znieczuleniu ogólnym i teraz juz mam nie jesc i nie pic i ponac to ma byc ciecie na brzuchu,i ma byc robiona biopsja okrutnie sie boje chciala bym krzyczeć!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Laparoskopia to prosty zabieg, nie ma powodu do paniki. Nie ty pierwsza masz masz operację. Ja jestem po dwóch cesarkach i żyję  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec 518935152 wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem


czy oferta jest nadal aktualna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam tu pare stron wcześniej, o krwawienie, jestem w 6 tyg, akcje z zestawem WOW mam zaplanowana na piątek, od wczoraj te krwawienia sie nasiliły, na początku krew była brązowa i bardzo mało, ale od wczoraj jest na zmianę jasno czerwona z brązowa, czasem malutkie skrzepy, do tego bolący brzuch jak przy normalnej miesiączce. Czy to moze oznaczać ze poroniłam? I np powinnam wziąć zestaw z WOW zeby wszystko sie oczyściło? Jak uważacie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałam tu pare stron wcześniej, o krwawienie, jestem w 6 tyg, akcje z zestawem WOW mam zaplanowana na piątek, od wczoraj te krwawienia sie nasiliły, na początku krew była brązowa i bardzo mało, ale od wczoraj jest na zmianę jasno czerwona z brązowa, czasem malutkie skrzepy, do tego bolący brzuch jak przy normalnej miesiączce. Czy to moze oznaczać ze poroniłam? I np powinnam wziąć zestaw z WOW zeby wszystko sie oczyściło? Jak uważacie?


Uwazamy, ze powinnas zrobic 2x bete czy nadal jestes w ciazy, a dopiero pozniej planowac robienie kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwazamy, ze powinnas zrobic 2x bete czy nadal jestes w ciazy, a dopiero pozniej planowac robienie kuracji.


Na stronie WOW jest napisane, ze jeśli nie jest sie w ciąży sama kuracja jest nieszkodliwa. A wolałabym przejść kuracje niż np łyżeczkowanie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na stronie WOW jest napisane, ze jeśli nie jest sie w ciąży sama kuracja jest nieszkodliwa. A wolałabym przejść kuracje niż np łyżeczkowanie...


To moga byc poczatki poronienia. Bywa tak ze taka ciaze zagrożona da sie podtrzymac. Szpital kroplowki luteina lezenie itp itd. Jesli nie chce Ci sie bawic w bete to zrob akcje z WOW i bedziesz miala pewnosc. Mozesz o fachowa porade napisac prosto do nich z WOW nie pamietam maila ale gdzies na ostatnich stronach jest. Jesli chcesz utrzymac ten stan i samoistnie poronkc to pocwicz, ponos cos ciezkiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Artrotec Forte wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.


   Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec Forte w oryginalnym opakowaniu zblistrowane wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec Forte w oryginalnym opakowaniu zblistrowane wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152


   A jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaka cena?


Proszę pisać na nr tel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę pisać na nr tel


   Proszę podać cenę, bo jeśli nie będzie mi ona odpowiadała, to po co mam ujawniać swój numer obcej osobie a przy okazji nie potrzebnie zawracać Ci głowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży oraz tych, które są po aborcji.

Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
> i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933


Super zdzierstwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostalo mi 6 tabletek art może komuś się przyda odsprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;153903]Proszę podać cenę, bo jeśli nie będzie mi ona odpowiadała, to po co mam ujawniać swój numer obcej osobie a przy okazji nie potrzebnie zawracać Ci głowy.[/QUOTE
150zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oryginalny z apteki wysyłam tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdj z data godz na mailu .
Oryginalny arthrotec ulotka.
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na stronie WOW jest napisane, ze jeśli nie jest sie w ciąży sama kuracja jest nieszkodliwa. A wolałabym przejść kuracje niż np łyżeczkowanie...


Co tam u Ciebie? Jak tam z krwawieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co tam u Ciebie? Jak tam z krwawieniem?


Krwawienie sie nasiliło, tzn takie jak przy normalnym okresie, brzuch wczoraj bolał teraz jest na razie ok, ale żadnych skrzepów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super zdzierstwo


   200 zł za całe opakowanie Arthrotecu to Twoim zdaniem zdzierstwo? No Ty sobie jaj nie rób dziewczyno. Biorą po 300 za 12 tabletek. Co Ty chciałaś,żeby za darmo ktoś Ci dał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki Arthretoc wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie sie nasiliło, tzn takie jak przy normalnym okresie, brzuch wczoraj bolał teraz jest na razie ok, ale żadnych skrzepów.


Bedziesz robic akcje według planu czy może idziesz do lekarza na kontrole?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bedziesz robic akcje według planu czy może idziesz do lekarza na kontrole?


Wlasnie cos ze mnie wyleciało, jakby jak to mówicie galaretka zlepek jakis taki dziwny, dość duży. Zgłupiałam. Piersi od wczoraj przestały mnie bolec. Test robiłam ponad tydzien temu kreska była bardzo bardzo słaba, zrobie jeszcze raz dzisiaj, moze bedzie bardziej widoczna, dla pewności. Szczerze wiem ze to niemądre z mojej strony, ale bardzo nie chce isc do lekarza. Nie chce żadnego łyżeczkowania. Moze jeszcze cos sie zadzieje, bo myśle, ze taki jeden znak nie oznacza, ze macica jest oczyszczona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam cale opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie : dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem w 5 tyg mam tabletki I boje sie tylko ze nie zadzialaja. Lekarz u ktorego bylam I potwierdzil ciaze powiedzial ze  wziasc dwie dopochwowo I pozniej co godzine po jednej. Czy wyciagacie rdzen jezeli ma byc dopochwowo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie cos ze mnie wyleciało, jakby jak to mówicie galaretka zlepek jakis taki dziwny, dość duży. Zgłupiałam. Piersi od wczoraj przestały mnie bolec. Test robiłam ponad tydzien temu kreska była bardzo bardzo słaba, zrobie jeszcze raz dzisiaj, moze bedzie bardziej widoczna, dla pewności. Szczerze wiem ze to niemądre z mojej strony, ale bardzo nie chce isc do lekarza. Nie chce żadnego łyżeczkowania. Moze jeszcze cos sie zadzieje, bo myśle, ze taki jeden znak nie oznacza, ze macica jest oczyszczona.


To dobry znak. Moze poronienie samoistne. Najlepiej bedzie jak zrobisz bete dwa razy. Bedziesz miala 100%, pewnosci jesli bedzie spadac. Lekarz w gabinecie nie robi lyzeczkowanka. Daje skierowanie a Ty wcale isc nie musisz. Jesli nie ma silnego krwawienia ze w ciagu godziny ida dwie maxi podpaski, skorko nie boli mega mocno brzuch, nie masz goraczki i krew brzydko nie pachnie to organizm sam sobie poradzi z oczyszczeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wczoraj zakończyłam kuracje też zamawiałam u Pani Basi kontakt dorwałam na ogłaszamy też miałam art i taką tabletkę w srebrnym blistrze nastraszyłam się jak ją dostałam ale podeszłam do apteki i wprost zapytałam co to jest pani stwierdziła że to Trexan  i że w takiej postaci występuje w Czechach  więc tabletki były ok  myślę że zabieg się udał tabletkę pierwszą miałam połknąć reszta po dobie do pochwy  byłam między 10 a 11 tygodniem w środę mam usg  po wizycie napisze co i jak . Co do leków mogę polecić bo przyszły oryginalne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


Dziewczyny ja już po usg po ciąży śladu nie ma dziękuje pani Basiu a włosy jak to jakaś nawiedzona baba pisała wcale nie wypadły są piękne i błyszczące nie wierzcie w te brednie  zamawiajcie paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości ja tak zamówiłam i mój problem to już przeszłość a co do taj laski co ogłasza się za 900zł to niech się  w głowę puknie bo ja zapłaciłam 300zł a tak nawiasem mówiąc to zabieg na Słowacji kosztuje 1420zł  - ale niema to jag zarabiać na ludzkim nieszczęściu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem w 5 tyg mam tabletki I boje sie tylko ze nie zadzialaja. Lekarz u ktorego bylam I potwierdzil ciaze powiedzial ze  wziasc dwie dopochwowo I pozniej co godzine po jednej. Czy wyciagacie rdzen jezeli ma byc dopochwowo ?


W pochwie tak dobrze sie nie rozpuszczaja i lekarz na kontroli w szpitalu moze je zauwazyc i nie bedzie wtedy fajnie. Musisz je nawilzyc czyms zanim je wlozysz. Szczeze nie bardzo znam sie na stosowaniu i ilosci ale duzo osob pisze ze stosuja tak samo jak pod jezyk czyli 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Wejdz na maszwybor.net tam jest ktos caly czas i z pewnoscia dobrze Ci doradza. Zeby miec dostep musisz sie zalogowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja już po usg po ciąży śladu nie ma dziękuje pani Basiu a włosy jak to jakaś nawiedzona baba pisała wcale nie wypadły są piękne i błyszczące nie wierzcie w te brednie  zamawiajcie paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości ja tak zamówiłam i mój problem to już przeszłość a co do taj laski co ogłasza się za 900zł to niech się  w głowę puknie bo ja zapłaciłam 300zł a tak nawiasem mówiąc to zabieg na Słowacji kosztuje 1420zł  - ale niema to jag zarabiać na ludzkim nieszczęściu .


Jakie miałas objawy poronienia? Pytsm z ciekawosci bo to dopiero przedemna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W pochwie tak dobrze sie nie rozpuszczaja i lekarz na kontroli w szpitalu moze je zauwazyc i nie bedzie wtedy fajnie. Musisz je nawilzyc czyms zanim je wlozysz. Szczeze nie bardzo znam sie na stosowaniu i ilosci ale duzo osob pisze ze stosuja tak samo jak pod jezyk czyli 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Wejdz na maszwybor.net tam jest ktos caly czas i z pewnoscia dobrze Ci doradza. Zeby miec dostep musisz sie zalogowac


Czyli najlepiej pod jezyk...boje sie ale musze to ogarnac. Wezme pod jezyk jak nie zadziala to dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli najlepiej pod jezyk...boje sie ale musze to ogarnac. Wezme pod jezyk jak nie zadziala to dopochwowo.


A ile masz tabletek? To wczesna ciaza jest powinno sie udać. W czasie zazywania duzo sie ruszaj to pomoze macicy. Rdzenie wyciagnac mozesz przed wlozeniem pod jezyk. Trzymac trzeba minimum 30minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie miałas objawy poronienia? Pytsm z ciekawosci bo to dopiero przedemna


Raz było mi zimno raz gorąco , miałam dreszcze bolał brzuch i plecy. Jak wzięłam ostatnią dawkę nie wiem nawet kiedy ból brzucha sie nasilił poleciało zemnie coś  jakieś wody myślałam że to mocz ale nie no i zaczęła lecieć mi po nogach krew pobiegłam do toalety in się zaczęło poszło wszystko masa skrzepów i taka ciemna krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raz było mi zimno raz gorąco , miałam dreszcze bolał brzuch i plecy. Jak wzięłam ostatnią dawkę nie wiem nawet kiedy ból brzucha sie nasilił poleciało zemnie coś  jakieś wody myślałam że to mocz ale nie no i zaczęła lecieć mi po nogach krew pobiegłam do toalety in się zaczęło poszło wszystko masa skrzepów i taka ciemna krew


Tak o wszystko za jednym zamachem? Krwawiłas potem jeszcze? Ahh chcialabym miec juz to za soba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja już po usg po ciąży śladu nie ma dziękuje pani Basiu a włosy jak to jakaś nawiedzona baba pisała wcale nie wypadły są piękne i błyszczące nie wierzcie w te brednie  zamawiajcie paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości ja tak zamówiłam i mój problem to już przeszłość a co do taj laski co ogłasza się za 900zł to niech się  w głowę puknie bo ja zapłaciłam 300zł a tak nawiasem mówiąc to zabieg na Słowacji kosztuje 1420zł  - ale niema to jag zarabiać na ludzkim nieszczęściu .


Bo nie miałaś oryginalnego metotrexatu, albo za mała dawkę, dlatego nie zaszkodził. A ciążę usunął misoprostol.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli najlepiej pod jezyk...boje sie ale musze to ogarnac. Wezme pod jezyk jak nie zadziala to dopochwowo.


nie bierz po dwie tabletki, bo to bez sensu, za mała dawka. Skąd lekarz moze wiedzieć jak usunąć ciąże. I tak jak ktoś wyżej napisał, jak chcesz znać objawy poronienia poczytaj sobie na maszwybor, tam masz z podziałem na tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie bierz po dwie tabletki, bo to bez sensu, za mała dawka. Skąd lekarz moze wiedzieć jak usunąć ciąże. I tak jak ktoś wyżej napisał, jak chcesz znać objawy poronienia poczytaj sobie na maszwybor, tam masz z podziałem na tygodnie


Bylam u ginekologa, I mowi no.to sie udalo, wiec ja mu odpowiedzialam ze udalo ale nie mialo sie udac, powiedzialam zeby mi cos doradzil I wlasnie powiedzial I art tylko kazal disc do lekarza bo on tych lekow wypisac nie mogl, powiedzial debt wziasc dwie dopochwow tylko wlozyc gleboko I pozniej p.o. jedenej, ale faktycznie czytam forum od piatku I dziewczyny biora bardzo duzo tych tabletek. No.coz akcje trzeba zaczac.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorki za bledy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam...czas start

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dobry znak. Moze poronienie samoistne. Najlepiej bedzie jak zrobisz bete dwa razy. Bedziesz miala 100%, pewnosci jesli bedzie spadac. Lekarz w gabinecie nie robi lyzeczkowanka. Daje skierowanie a Ty wcale isc nie musisz. Jesli nie ma silnego krwawienia ze w ciagu godziny ida dwie maxi podpaski, skorko nie boli mega mocno brzuch, nie masz goraczki i krew brzydko nie pachnie to organizm sam sobie poradzi z oczyszczeniem


Dokładnie tak jest jak piszesz nie boli mnie dzis brzuch, gorączki nie mam, a z krwią jak przy okresie. Zastanawia mnie tylko to, ze nie ma żadnych skrzepów, tylko ta jedna. Wezmę chyba i tak ten WOW, zeby pomógł mi oczyścić organizm skoro nic wiecej ze mnie nie leci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam...czas start


Na jaka dawke i gdzie sie zdecydowalas?
Pisz co i jak sie dzieje. Bedziemy tu z Toba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki ze jestescie, na poczatek trzy pod jezyk rdzen wyjelam. Poki co delikatnie zaczyna pobolewac brzuch. Bede Sam napewno pisala....oby sie udalo kobietki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czemu trzy ? uważasz że wiesz lepiej niż np światowa organizacja zdrowia? Chcesz usunąć ciążę, czy tylko mieć trochę biegunki i dreszczy? Twoja sprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki ze jestescie, na poczatek trzy pod jezyk rdzen wyjelam. Poki co delikatnie zaczyna pobolewac brzuch. Bede Sam napewno pisala....oby sie udalo kobietki


3 pod jezyk hmm powinny byc 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 pod jezyk hmm powinny byc 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Trzymam kciuki


  to odczekam jeszcze godzine, poltorej I wezme kolejne ...4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki kupione w aptece na receptę kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to odczekam jeszcze godzine, poltorej I wezme kolejne ...4


Ile masz tych tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile masz tych tabletek ?


Man.cale opakoweanir art tzn trzy juz wziete jeszcze 17

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Man.cale opakoweanir art tzn trzy juz wziete jeszcze 17


To bierz normalnie co trzy godziny, ale po cztery tabletki. Trzymasz 30 min. Pamiętasz o wypluciu rdzeni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Man.cale opakoweanir art tzn trzy juz wziete jeszcze 17


Jak tam sie miewasz? Powidz mi moja droga co powiedzialas lekarzowi aby Ci przepial arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Arthrotec potrzebuje 12 tabletek   ewakapka1993@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak tam sie miewasz? Powidz mi moja droga co powiedzialas lekarzowi aby Ci przepial arth?


Ja zaczelam krwawic, bole brzucha jak przy miesiaczce, wszystko do zniesienia. Ja poszlam do lekarza powiedzialam ze mama jedzie za granice a kolezanka ktora mieszka w de ich uzywa I potrzebuje. Podaj swojego @moze Ci pomoge zdobyc recepte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi raczej sie udalo teraz wypadlo takie "jajo" tylko byl plusk. Jeszcze dla pewnosci w domu jedna dawka a reszte art moge sprzedac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zaczelam krwawic, bole brzucha jak przy miesiaczce, wszystko do zniesienia. Ja poszlam do lekarza powiedzialam ze mama jedzie za granice a kolezanka ktora mieszka w de ich uzywa I potrzebuje. Podaj swojego @moze Ci pomoge zdobyc recepte


ma.na@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi raczej sie udalo teraz wypadlo takie "jajo" tylko byl plusk. Jeszcze dla pewnosci w domu jedna dawka a reszte art moge sprzedac


Bylas w 5 tc tak? Takie jajo raczej nie robi duzego plusk ale skoro je widzialas no to dla Ciebie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylas w 5 tc tak? Takie jajo raczej nie robi duzego plusk ale skoro je widzialas no to dla Ciebie dobrze


Wlasnie widzialam, crossed sie bo bardzo sie balam ..ale juz po wszystko. W poniedzialek kontrolne usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie widzialam, crossed sie bo bardzo sie balam ..ale juz po wszystko. W poniedzialek kontrolne usg


No to super  :Smile:  ja ide do ginekologa w piatek i mam nadzieje ze ten bedzie konkretniejszy niz ten u ktorego bylam pierwszy raz. Wiec gdyby mi sie nie udalo to chetnie odkupie od Ciebie tabletki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to super  ja ide do ginekologa w piatek i mam nadzieje ze ten bedzie konkretniejszy niz ten u ktorego bylam pierwszy raz. Wiec gdyby mi sie nie udalo to chetnie odkupie od Ciebie tabletki


Ok nie ma problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki kupione normalnie w aptece wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie jak wygląda tabletka ru-486? Dzisiaj chce zamawiać zestaw holenderski od jakiegoś gościa, który wydaje się być wiarygodny. Czas mnie nagli bo to 8w1d. Naczytałam się już sporo na ten temat i teraz jedyne co mam to mętlik w głowie. Oczywiście jestem zdecydowana na ten krok i zaczynam się stresować że nie zdąże. Mogę prosić o kontakt dziewczynę, która ma zestaw z WOW? Bardzo będe wdzięczna. Podaję maila: maulina@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj mija rowne 4 tyg od wziecia art...  Na tescie jedna kreska  :Wink: .
Robic dodatkowo bete? Czy test wystarczy. Ile % pewnosc na potwierdzenie aborcji daje test?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz chcesz robic bete? Mialas na to 4 tygodnke... Ja bym nie dala rady w takiej niewiedzy zyc... Test teraz w zupelnosci wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie jak wygląda tabletka ru-486? Dzisiaj chce zamawiać zestaw holenderski od jakiegoś gościa, który wydaje się być wiarygodny. Czas mnie nagli bo to 8w1d. Naczytałam się już sporo na ten temat i teraz jedyne co mam to mętlik w głowie. Oczywiście jestem zdecydowana na ten krok i zaczynam się stresować że nie zdąże. Mogę prosić o kontakt dziewczynę, która ma zestaw z WOW? Bardzo będe wdzięczna. Podaję maila: maulina@o2.pl


Zestaw z WOW ma zablistrowane Mifepristone  razem z misoprostolem na jednym blistrze i opisane. Można go wyszukać w Grafice Google albo tu w innych wątkach na forum. Jest to biało niebieske pudełko z napisem akare.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha i zestawy nie są wysyłane z Holandii. I na pewno nie są dostępne ot tak w aptece, tylko i wyłącznie z przepisu lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie jak wygląda tabletka ru-486? Dzisiaj chce zamawiać zestaw holenderski od jakiegoś gościa, który wydaje się być wiarygodny. Czas mnie nagli bo to 8w1d. Naczytałam się już sporo na ten temat i teraz jedyne co mam to mętlik w głowie. Oczywiście jestem zdecydowana na ten krok i zaczynam się stresować że nie zdąże. Mogę prosić o kontakt dziewczynę, która ma zestaw z WOW? Bardzo będe wdzięczna. Podaję maila: maulina@o2.pl


Ja mam zestaw z WOW. Co chcesz wiedzieć ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje 12 tabletek czarnula5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi raczej sie udalo teraz wypadlo takie "jajo" tylko byl plusk. Jeszcze dla pewnosci w domu jedna dawka a reszte art moge sprzedac



Odkupie pilnie czarnula5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz chcesz robic bete? Mialas na to 4 tygodnke... Ja bym nie dala rady w takiej niewiedzy zyc... Test teraz w zupelnosci wystarczy



Bete robilam tydzien od zarzycia wyszla 272.60 pozniej przez ospe syna nie mialam jak isc powtorzyc wiec nie mialam wyjscia a wiem ze testu nie powinno sie robic szybciej jak po 4 tygodniach bo zazwyczaj wychodzi pozytywny. Dlatego pytam czy test wystarczy czy isc jeszcze raz robic bete. Dziekuje za odp .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupie pilnie czarnula5717@gmail.com


Napisalam @

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam zestaw z WOW. Co chcesz wiedzieć ?


Możesz napisać do mnie na maila? bardzo proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bete robilam tydzien od zarzycia wyszla 272.60 pozniej przez ospe syna nie mialam jak isc powtorzyc wiec nie mialam wyjscia a wiem ze testu nie powinno sie robic szybciej jak po 4 tygodniach bo zazwyczaj wychodzi pozytywny. Dlatego pytam czy test wystarczy czy isc jeszcze raz robic bete. Dziekuje za odp .


A w ktorym tygodniu robiłas akcje? Bo beta dosc niska jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w ktorym tygodniu robiłas akcje? Bo beta dosc niska jest



Z kalendarzyka na WOW wychodziło 7 tyg i 3 dni od ostatniej miesiaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z kalendarzyka na WOW wychodziło 7 tyg i 3 dni od ostatniej miesiaczki


Tutaj jest wynik bety w danym tc
3. tydzień - 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4. tydzień - 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5. tydzień - 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6. tydzień - 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7. - 8. tydzień - 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml

Wiec skoro mialas 200 cos to raczej było spadkowe. Teraz pokazuje Ci negatywny wynik testu wiec raczej ciazy tu nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec kupiony w aptece przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem w 5 tyg mam tabletki I boje sie tylko ze nie zadzialaja. Lekarz u ktorego bylam I potwierdzil ciaze powiedzial ze  wziasc dwie dopochwowo I pozniej co godzine po jednej. Czy wyciagacie rdzen jezeli ma byc dopochwowo ?


Hej!
4 dopochwowo co 3 godziny, uważam , że lepszy jest cytotec , jest znacznie silniejszy i nie ma gorzkiego rdzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> 4 dopochwowo co 3 godziny, uważam , że lepszy jest cytotec , jest znacznie silniejszy i nie ma gorzkiego rdzenia


Nie rozumiem, jak silniejszy ? Oba mają tyle samo misoprostolu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozumiem, jak silniejszy ? Oba mają tyle samo misoprostolu?


U mnie artrotec nie zadziałał , ruszyło się po cytoteku mam porównanie , smakowo też lepszy , po tym pierwszym miałam wypalony język i dziąsła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotecu przyjęłam dwie dawki , jedną doustnie a po kilku dniach dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie artrotec nie zadziałał , ruszyło się po cytoteku mam porównanie , smakowo też lepszy , po tym pierwszym miałam wypalony język i dziąsła


Po Arthroteku też czasem rusza dopiero za drugim czy trzecim podejściem, Cytotec silniejszy to jest może w robieniu dziury w portfelu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 15 tabletek Arthrotec. Zakupione w  aptece w poniedzialek. Wysylka za pobraniem oczywiscie z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Prosze I podawanie meili napewno sie skontaktuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw WOW kosztował mnie 80 euro nie targowałam się , przesyłka przyszła z Indii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po Arthroteku też czasem rusza dopiero za drugim czy trzecim podejściem, Cytotec silniejszy to jest może w robieniu dziury w portfelu


Racja arthrotec kosztował niecałe 50 zł w aptece , na cytotec nie mogłam załatwić recepty więc kupiłam na czarnym rynku ale wiecie jak to jest w stresie.
Zestaw z WOW szedł dosyć długo i z problemami więc doszedł po fakcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo nie miałaś oryginalnego metotrexatu, albo za mała dawkę, dlatego nie zaszkodził. A ciążę usunął misoprostol.


Nie wiem czemu piszesz głupoty iż lek nie był oryginalny . Wiem co brałam nie była to lipna podróba w stylu apap czy witamina c tabletki przed zastosowaniem sprawdziłam w aptece chyba farmaceutka zna sie na tym bardziej niz ty wiec nie pluj jadem nie siej propagandy i nie pisz bzdur bo wypowiadasz się na temat o którym zielonego pojęcia nie masz .A tak nawiasem mówiąc to bardzo mi żal tych dziewczyn które przezywają teraz piekło a ty żerujesz jak szakal na ich nieszczęściu i okradasz z ostatnich pieniędzy 900zł za zestaw to szczyt zastanów sie trochę i nie obrażaj wszystkich dookoła bo nie każdy jest taki jak ty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> 4 dopochwowo co 3 godziny, uważam , że lepszy jest cytotec , jest znacznie silniejszy i nie ma gorzkiego rdzenia


oba środki maja tyle samo leku czynnego czyli misoprostolu po prostu trzeba umieć je stosować a 3 razy po 4 tabletki to największa głupota świata sory

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oba środki maja tyle samo leku czynnego czyli misoprostolu po prostu trzeba umieć je stosować a 3 razy po 4 tabletki to największa głupota świata sory




Nie zamierzam dyskutować , tak zalecił lekarz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, dziewczyny. Jutro miną 2 tygodnie od zabiegu. Wszystko wyszło pomyślnie. Objawy ustały. Krwawienie ustalo przedwczoraj wieczorem, natomiast pojawił się śluz, wodnisty o zapachu stęchlizny. Czy to normalne? Wydaje mi się, ze nie  :Frown:  Co to może oznaczać? Czy któraś z Was też tak miała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nieprzyjemny zapach z pochwy może być objawem stanu zapalnego. Zrób usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, dziewczyny. Jutro miną 2 tygodnie od zabiegu. Wszystko wyszło pomyślnie. Objawy ustały. Krwawienie ustalo przedwczoraj wieczorem, natomiast pojawił się śluz, wodnisty o zapachu stęchlizny. Czy to normalne? Wydaje mi się, ze nie  Co to może oznaczać? Czy któraś z Was też tak miała?


Brzydki zapach to powod do niepokoju. Idz do lekarza bo mozliwe ze wszystko nie wyleciało i trzeba bedzie łyzeczkowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, dziewczyny. Jutro miną 2 tygodnie od zabiegu. Wszystko wyszło pomyślnie. Objawy ustały. Krwawienie ustalo przedwczoraj wieczorem, natomiast pojawił się śluz, wodnisty o zapachu stęchlizny. Czy to normalne? Wydaje mi się, ze nie  Co to może oznaczać? Czy któraś z Was też tak miała?


Witam miałam dokladnie tak samo ,pod koniec krwawienia nie przyjemny zapach poszłam do lekarza dostałam antybiotyk plus tabl dopochwowe i do tego czopki wdalo się zapalenie i do tego lekarka powiedziała ze jest polip jutro idę do kontroli jeśli nie przeszlo to na czyszczenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc 6 dni temu bralam tylko art forte 4 tab co 3 h i tak 3 razy po 30min tabletki rozpuscily sie juz po 15 min ale staralam sie trzymac ta papke pod jezykiem te 30 min rdzenie wyplulam w trakcie rozpuszczenia. Po drugiej dawce dostalam krwawienia po trzeciej krwotoku z duzymi skrzepami nic poza tym mi nie bylo przeszlam to dosc lagodnie  , do dzisiaj krwawie i bardzo boli mnie podbrzusze. Wczoraj bylam u lekarza udalo sie powiedzial ze ciazy nie widac jesli do poniedziałku nie przestanę krwawic ide na czyszczenie . Bylam w ok  niecalym 5 tyg z moich obliczeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc 6 dni temu bralam tylko art forte 4 tab co 3 h i tak 3 razy po 30min tabletki rozpuscily sie juz po 15 min ale staralam sie trzymac ta papke pod jezykiem te 30 min rdzenie wyplulam w trakcie rozpuszczenia. Po drugiej dawce dostalam krwawienia po trzeciej krwotoku z duzymi skrzepami nic poza tym mi nie bylo przeszlam to dosc lagodnie  , do dzisiaj krwawie i bardzo boli mnie podbrzusze. Wczoraj bylam u lekarza udalo sie powiedzial ze ciazy nie widac jesli do poniedziałku nie przestanę krwawic ide na czyszczenie . Bylam w ok  niecalym 5 tyg z moich obliczeń.


Ja krwawiłam 9 dni a teraz mam brazowe plamienie. Niektore dziewczyny pisza ze i 2 tygodnie krwawiły. Ja osobiscie nie szla bym na czyszczenie bo skoro skrwawisz to sie czysci. Ale Twoj wybor. Moze dzieki temu bedziesz spokojniejsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdj z data godz na mailu .
Oryginalny arthrotec ulotka.
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki z apteki wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte 518935152 tabletki zakupione w aptece na receptę proszę pisać 24h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Pisalam tu juz wczesniej teraz jednak najbardziej potrzebuje waszej rady. Tydzien temu bralam Arthrotec. Pierwszego dnia 12 tab - zadnych objawow, drugiego dnia pozostale 8 tab i pojawilo sie malutkie pkamienie ale szybko ustalo. Teraz od wtorku wieczorami zaczelo mi sie pojawiac nieco wieksze plamienie a dzisiaj w ciagu dnia praktycznie caly czas plamilam do teraz. Przed chwila poszlam do toalety, wylecial ze mnie jeden skrzep i za chwile jakby skrzep jakas wątróbka  (tak to wygladalo). Lekko boli mnie podbrzusze i lekko krwawie. I teraz pytanie czy ktoras z was moze tak miala? Czy byc moze wlasnie poronilam?
Zamowilam zestaw z WHW i nie wiem co teraz. Jezeli mialyscie podobne objawy odezwijcie sie prosze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Pisalam tu juz wczesniej teraz jednak najbardziej potrzebuje waszej rady. Tydzien temu bralam Arthrotec. Pierwszego dnia 12 tab - zadnych objawow, drugiego dnia pozostale 8 tab i pojawilo sie malutkie pkamienie ale szybko ustalo. Teraz od wtorku wieczorami zaczelo mi sie pojawiac nieco wieksze plamienie a dzisiaj w ciagu dnia praktycznie caly czas plamilam do teraz. Przed chwila poszlam do toalety, wylecial ze mnie jeden skrzep i za chwile jakby skrzep jakas wątróbka  (tak to wygladalo). Lekko boli mnie podbrzusze i lekko krwawie. I teraz pytanie czy ktoras z was moze tak miala? Czy byc moze wlasnie poronilam?
> Zamowilam zestaw z WHW i nie wiem co teraz. Jezeli mialyscie podobne objawy odezwijcie sie prosze.


    To co opisujesz to dobry znak, ale niestety nikt Ci nie powie czy na pewno poroniłaś. Idź jutro zrób betę i w poniedziałek ją powtórz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, dziewczyny. Jutro miną 2 tygodnie od zabiegu. Wszystko wyszło pomyślnie. Objawy ustały. Krwawienie ustalo przedwczoraj wieczorem, natomiast pojawił się śluz, wodnisty o zapachu stęchlizny. Czy to normalne? Wydaje mi się, ze nie  Co to może oznaczać? Czy któraś z Was też tak miała?


EDIT:

Około 2h temu poczułam, że mam bardzo mokro w majtkach, więc polecialam do lazienki. Cała wkładka higieniczna i majtki we krwi, ale nie takiej normalnej tylko o konsystencji wody. Czuję, że leci ze mnie cały czas. Krew nie ma typowego zapachu krwi, jest raczej bezwonna, zapach stęchlizny nagle ustał. O co chodzi? :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> EDIT:
> 
> Około 2h temu poczułam, że mam bardzo mokro w majtkach, więc polecialam do lazienki. Cała wkładka higieniczna i majtki we krwi, ale nie takiej normalnej tylko o konsystencji wody. Czuję, że leci ze mnie cały czas. Krew nie ma typowego zapachu krwi, jest raczej bezwonna, zapach stęchlizny nagle ustał. O co chodzi? :/


Zapach stechlizny raczrj nie jest dobrym objawem. Dobrze by było gdybys udała sie jak najszybciej do lekarza. A jaki kolor ma krew? Czysto czerwony? Bordowy? Brązowy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> EDIT:
> 
> Około 2h temu poczułam, że mam bardzo mokro w majtkach, więc polecialam do lazienki. Cała wkładka higieniczna i majtki we krwi, ale nie takiej normalnej tylko o konsystencji wody. Czuję, że leci ze mnie cały czas. Krew nie ma typowego zapachu krwi, jest raczej bezwonna, zapach stęchlizny nagle ustał. O co chodzi? :/


Wychodzi na to ze to poronienie. Macica sie oczyszcza ale powinnas udac sie do lekarza na badanie. Jesli nie uzywasz wiecej niz dwie maxi podpaski w ciagu godziny to jest ok. Jesli duzo krwawisz to szpital

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś ostatnio zamawiał zestaw z wow lub whw? czy paczki bez problemu przechodza przez granice? ile czekałyście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktoś ostatnio zamawiał zestaw z wow lub whw? czy paczki bez problemu przechodza przez granice? ile czekałyście?



do bezpiecznych województw bez problemu, poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net, tam dziewczyny czekają na paczki, tu to raczej arthortek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co opisujesz to dobry znak, ale niestety nikt Ci nie powie czy na pewno poroniłaś. Idź jutro zrób betę i w poniedziałek ją powtórz.


Bete zrobie obojetnie w jakiej przychodni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bete zrobie obojetnie w jakiej przychodni?


jeśli jest tam punkt pobrań to tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> EDIT:
> 
> Około 2h temu poczułam, że mam bardzo mokro w majtkach, więc polecialam do lazienki. Cała wkładka higieniczna i majtki we krwi, ale nie takiej normalnej tylko o konsystencji wody. Czuję, że leci ze mnie cały czas. Krew nie ma typowego zapachu krwi, jest raczej bezwonna, zapach stęchlizny nagle ustał. O co chodzi? :/


Pisałam ci szybciej miałam podobnie .U mnie też ustalo i później znów jak krwawilq to tez normalny zapach ale te takie niewiem jak to nazwać bardziej sluzowanie miało nie przyjemny zapach ,to znaczy ze wal się stan zapalny i potrzebny będzie antybiotyk ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj w koncu po 2 tygodniach i wizycie u 2 roznych ginekologow upewnilam sie na 1000% ze sie udalo. Chcialam podziekowac Pani Wiktorii za pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktoś ostatnio zamawiał zestaw z wow lub whw? czy paczki bez problemu przechodza przez granice? ile czekałyście?


Na przesyłkę czekałam ok 15 dni a biorąc pod uwagę , ze moje województwo leży w obszarze ryzyka przesyłka została przesłana pod zaprzyjażniony adres .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki Arthrotec oryginalne kupione w aptece 518935152 przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam dzisiaj robić akcje z WOW. Ale wstrzymam sie. Do dzis krwawiłam jasno czerwona krwią, wyleciał ze mnie skrzep ( jakies tkanki) myśle, ze to było to co miało byc. Za tydzien dopiero mogę isc do ginekologa, bo takie terminy :Frown:  myślicie, ze mogło na pewno dojśc do poronienia? Juz nie mam objawów ciąży, byłam w 6 tyg, piersi przestały bolec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam dzisiaj robić akcje z WOW. Ale wstrzymam sie. Do dzis krwawiłam jasno czerwona krwią, wyleciał ze mnie skrzep ( jakies tkanki) myśle, ze to było to co miało byc. Za tydzien dopiero mogę isc do ginekologa, bo takie terminy myślicie, ze mogło na pewno dojśc do poronienia? Juz nie mam objawów ciąży, byłam w 6 tyg, piersi przestały bolec.


Jasnoczerwona krew plus tkanki raczej oznaczaja poroniene. Dodatkowo jesli objawy ciazy zanikły to dobry znak. Jesli nie chcesz czekac na lekarza idz zrob 2x bete. Duzo z Ciebie wyleciało tych tkanek? Lekarz po zbadaniu moze wysłać Cie na łyżeczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tabletki kupione w aptece,wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.


Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic owa pania. Przeczytalam ogloszenie i poniewaz mialam do tej pani tylko 100 km pojechalam i odebralam osobiscie. Przemila osoba. Pozniej mialysmy kontakt telefoniczny i we wszystkim mi pomogla. Pani godna polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;154184]Potrzebuje tabletek[/QUOTE
Ja mam podaj @

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic do

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jasnoczerwona krew plus tkanki raczej oznaczaja poroniene. Dodatkowo jesli objawy ciazy zanikły to dobry znak. Jesli nie chcesz czekac na lekarza idz zrob 2x bete. Duzo z Ciebie wyleciało tych tkanek? Lekarz po zbadaniu moze wysłać Cie na łyżeczkowanie.


Wlasnie nie, jedna duża i pozniej cały czas krwawienie, malutkie skrzepy. Betę mogę zrobic dzien po dniu, czy np w poniedziałek i pozniej środa albo czwartek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie nie, jedna duża i pozniej cały czas krwawienie, malutkie skrzepy. Betę mogę zrobic dzien po dniu, czy np w poniedziałek i pozniej środa albo czwartek?


Beta spada z dnia na dzien wiec mysle ze mozesz isc 2 dni pod rzad. Nawet minimalnie mniej bedzie oznaczało poronienie. Ogolnie bylas we wczesnym tc to wcale nie musi z Ciebie dużo dużych skrzepow wychodzić. Jesli krwawisz caly czas jakies drobinki wylatuja to marne szanse na utrzymanie ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy przychodzi okres po poronieniu za pomoca arthrotecu? Byłam u lekarza ktory stwierdził ze mam gruba śluzówke jak przed okresem a dopiero jestem 2 tygonie po zazyciu arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy przychodzi okres po poronieniu za pomoca arthrotecu? Byłam u lekarza ktory stwierdził ze mam gruba śluzówke jak przed okresem a dopiero jestem 2 tygonie po zazyciu arthrotec.


Dwa tygodnie to za wcześnie na okres. Pewnie śluzówka jeszcze jest pogrubiona po ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy przychodzi okres po poronieniu za pomoca arthrotecu? Byłam u lekarza ktory stwierdził ze mam gruba śluzówke jak przed okresem a dopiero jestem 2 tygonie po zazyciu arthrotec.


Post wyżej to pisałam ja. Otoz mam pytanie bo krwawic przestałam tydzien temu w piatek potem mialam brązowe plamienie ktore trwalo do wczoraj a dzis znowu krwawienie z takim ciagnacym sie krwistym sluzem. Brzuch od kilku dni mnie pobolewa jak na miesiaczke. Lekarz nie wykrył ciazy ani nic co by mi zalegało w macicy. Jedna osoba napisała ze na okres na szybko wiec pytanie co to.moze byc? Czy ktos jest w stanie cos mi podpowiedziec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Post wyżej to pisałam ja. Otoz mam pytanie bo krwawic przestałam tydzien temu w piatek potem mialam brązowe plamienie ktore trwalo do wczoraj a dzis znowu krwawienie z takim ciagnacym sie krwistym sluzem. Brzuch od kilku dni mnie pobolewa jak na miesiaczke. Lekarz nie wykrył ciazy ani nic co by mi zalegało w macicy. Jedna osoba napisała ze na okres na szybko wiec pytanie co to.moze byc? Czy ktos jest w stanie cos mi podpowiedziec?


Brzuch Cię boli bo macica się kurczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciągle się oczyszczasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję przeczytanie art. "Zapłaciłam swój rachunek za aborcję" ciekawa i pouczająca lektura

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proponuję przeczytanie art. "Zapłaciłam swój rachunek za aborcję" ciekawa i pouczająca lektura


   Jakoś mi się nie wydaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co mam czytać jakiś beznadziejny artykuł o kobiecie zmuszonej
 do aborcji, bo sama nie potrafiła podjąć decyzji. Ja swojej decyzji byłam pewna i aborcja była dla mnie wybawieniem, ratunkiem, wielką radością  :Smile:

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.zx1q.com/">replica swiss rolex watches</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.zx1q.com/">cheap replica rolex watches</a></strong>
<br>
*replica rolex watches*
 | *replica rolex watches*
 | *rolex submariner*
Replica Rolex Datejust Lady 31 Watch: 18 ct white gold – M178279-0015 - $188.00 : Replica Rolex Watches, replicarolexdaytona.net
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.zx1q.com/fr/]		[img]http://www.zx1

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.copylongines.me/">fake longines</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.copylongines.me/">copy longines</a></strong>
<br>
*<a href="http://www.copylongines.me/">longine replica</a>*
 | *replica longines watches*
 | *longine replica*
LIMITED EDITION! Longines Lindbergh Atlantic Voyage Chronograph Steel Mens Watch L2.730.4.11.0 [f387] - $198.00 : replica Longines watches, copylongines.me
language:
		[url=http://www.copylongines.me/de/]		Deutsch[/u

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do osoby z postow wyżej co nawklejała nie wiadomo co, zapraszam do leczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do osoby z postow wyżej co nawklejała nie wiadomo co, zapraszam do leczenia


Sama się lecz, skoro gadasz z botem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co mam czytać jakiś beznadziejny artykuł o kobiecie zmuszonej
>  do aborcji, bo sama nie potrafiła podjąć decyzji. Ja swojej decyzji byłam pewna i aborcja była dla mnie wybawieniem, ratunkiem, wielką radością


Ja swojej decyzji tez bylam swiadoma I Tak jak.napisalas mam to samo wybawienie, ratunek I radosc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proponuję przeczytanie art. "Zapłaciłam swój rachunek za aborcję" ciekawa i pouczająca lektura


Przeczytałam z czystej ciekawości i moje zdanie jest takie : 
Wiekszej bzdury w życiu nie przeczytałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogę iść w poniedziałek do ginekologa jak brałam w czwartek arth. Mam krwawienie jak przy okresie i co powiedziec boje się że pozna ze cos bralam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy arth znika z organizmu bralam pod język

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem autorką tych dwóch postów wyżej proszę o radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pozna że brałaś pod język. Możesz jutro spokojnie iść

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak zapyta czemu na pogotowie nie poszłam tylko na wizytę przyszłam no i te krwawienie głowię sie jak zagadać żeby nie strzelić jakiejś gafy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak zapyta czemu na pogotowie nie poszłam tylko na wizytę przyszłam no i te krwawienie głowię sie jak zagadać żeby nie strzelić jakiejś gafy


To nie mów,ze byłas w ciąży. Powiedz, że spóźniał Ci się okres, a jak przyszedł, to był obfity i bolesny i przyszłaś się skontrolować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny tydzień po wzięciu, trochę krwawie nadal a test ciazowy wyszedł bardziej pozytywny niż przed. Tzn ciemniejsza kreska niż wcześniej.  Może tak być przez jakiś czas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny tydzień po wzięciu, trochę krwawie nadal a test ciazowy wyszedł bardziej pozytywny niż przed. Tzn ciemniejsza kreska niż wcześniej.  Może tak być przez jakiś czas?


Beta hcg spada po malu wiec nawet przez 4-5 tygodni moze wychodzić pozytywny wynik. Zrob 2x badanie krwi i bedziesz wiedziala. Ewentualnie idz do lekarza na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogę iść w poniedziałek do ginekologa jak brałam w czwartek arth. Mam krwawienie jak przy okresie i co powiedziec boje się że pozna ze cos bralam


Lekarz ginekolog nie robi badan krwi zeby mogl wykryc jakies tabletki itp. W zaden inny sposob tez nie wykryje ze cos brałas no chyba ze robilas to dopochwowo. Tabletki arth nie rozpuszczaja sie w pochwie tak dobrze jak pod jezykiem wiec jakas ich czesc moglaby zostac co przy badaniu mogloby zostac wykryte. Co powiedziec lekarzowi? Tak jak radza dziewczyny. Ja tez powiedzialam lekarzowi ze mialam dostac okres na poczatku stycznia ale sie spoznial. Nie martwilam sie bo wczesniej chorowalam bralam tabletki a to moze skutkowac opoznieniem okresu. A kiedy juz okres dostalam to byl jakis dziwny. Mocniejszy bolesniejszy i z jakimis tkankami czego nigdy nie mialam wiec przyszlam sprawdzic czy wszystko jest w porzadku. Lekarz mimo ze jeszcze troche krwawilam zbadal mnie na fotelu wziernikiem a potem na lezance dopochwowo. Stwierdzil ze jest wszystko ok ze ciazy nie ma a to mogly byc jakies anomalia przez chorobe lub poronienie i dal skierowanie na badanie krwi beta hcg.  Bedac u lekarza musisz byc pewna siebie i nie bac sie ze ten powie Ci cos niestosownego. Jesli zapyta sie o szpital powiedz ze nie mialas mozliwosci jak dojechac a kiedy zadzwonilas to Ci powiedzieli ze skoro nie czujesz sie umierajaca( karetki wysylaja tylko w naglych przypadkach omdleniach itp) to masz sie zglosic do swojego lekarza w poniedzialek. Ginekolog nie bedzie tego sprawdzal bo nie jest mu to potrzebne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny! Macie namiar mailowy do kogoś, od kogo  można kupić arth. w rozsądnej cenie? Dajcie znać na maila: magda-magda-1978@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 170 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia i płatne u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Annaw071099

Sprzedam CYTOTEC w którym jest aż 200mg Misoprostol(!!!)   annaw071099@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam CYTOTEC w którym jest aż 200mg Misoprostol(!!!)   annaw071099@wp.pl


nie mg (miligramów) tylko mcg (mikrogramów) a to różnica. I nie wiem czym się tak podniecasz, w Arthrotecu jest dokładnie tyle samo misoprostolu.

----------


## Helena Wiliams

Sprzedam Cytotec --- > wiliamshelena@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Leki sprawdzone i oryginalne.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie mg (miligramów) tylko mcg (mikrogramów) a to różnica. I nie wiem czym się tak podniecasz, w Arthrotecu jest dokładnie tyle samo misoprostolu.


Dokladnie, zgadzam sie z koleżanka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam a sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotec za 170 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia i płatne przy odbiorze, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny. Zabieg robiłam miesiąc temu. Coś wyleciało ale od tygodnia mam straszny apetyt i bólów mnie piersi. Ogólnie nie miałam jeszcze miesiączki. Czy może ona się aż tyle spóźniać po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny. Zabieg robiłam miesiąc temu. Coś wyleciało ale od tygodnia mam straszny apetyt i bólów mnie piersi. Ogólnie nie miałam jeszcze miesiączki. Czy może ona się aż tyle spóźniać po zabiegu?


Przecież ona się jeszcze nie spóźnia. Okres po aborcji przychodzi przeważnie po 4-6 tygodniach. A jak sprawdzilas że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież ona się jeszcze nie spóźnia. Okres po aborcji przychodzi przeważnie po 4-6 tygodniach. A jak sprawdzilas że się udało?


Nie sprawdziłam. Stwierdziłam ,że skoro wrócił mi apetyt na kawę i przestał boleć brzuch i piersi to się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie sprawdziłam. Stwierdziłam ,że skoro wrócił mi apetyt na kawę i przestał boleć brzuch i piersi to się udało.


Mało rozsądne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie. mozesz dalej być w ciąży, a jak długo krwawilas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni. Zabieg robiłam dokładnie tydzień po stosunku. Do którego miesiąca można zarzywac tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kilka dni. Zabieg robiłam dokładnie tydzień po stosunku. Do którego miesiąca można zarzywac tabletki?


Poważnie piszesz? Skad tak wczesnie wiedziałas ze jestes w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zabezpieczyliśmy się. Okres mi się spóźniał i kilka dni po stosunku zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywnie. Zaczęłam wymiotować, bolał mnie brzuch i piersi. Miałam straszny apetyt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kilka dni. Zabieg robiłam dokładnie tydzień po stosunku. Do którego miesiąca można zarzywac tabletki?


Robilas test ze wiedzialas ze zaciazylas? Kobieta okolo 5-8 tygodnia zaczyna odczowac swoj odmienny stan i wtedy idzie do lekarza. Kuracje naklepiej robic do 9 tc ale mowi sie ze do 12tc. Z zestawem z wow z whw nawet i do 16tc. Robilas ostatnio test? Moze bete zrob albo do lekarza. Moze jestes przed okresem wtedy tez bola pieri i ma sie apetyt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zabezpieczyliśmy się. Okres mi się spóźniał i kilka dni po stosunku zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywnie. Zaczęłam wymiotować, bolał mnie brzuch i piersi. Miałam straszny apetyt.


W ktorym tc robilas kuracje? Jakimi tabletkami? Jak wygladalo krwawienie? Czy po tej kuracji mineły dolegliwosci ciazowe? Jakie masz piersi? Widać Ci na nich żyły?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś zrobię test i się okaże. Wszystko wskazywało na to ,że się udało bo tabletki zarzylam dość szybko więc nie poszłam do lekarza. Byłam na 100 pewna ,że wpadliśmy. A test potwierdził to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według miesiączki to był 4tc. Brałam artykuły najpierw 3 dopochwowe, po 3h 3 pod język i wtedy zaczęły się skurcze. Po 3h kolejne 3 tabletki. Kwrawilam, miałam bóle brzucha i gorączkę kilka dobrych godzin. Piersi mnie tylko bolą, nie mam żył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka dni po zabiegu dolegliwości minęły, nie wymiotowalam, apetyt na jedzenie zmalał,zaczęłam pić kawę jak dawniej. Krwawienie miałam przez kilka dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Według miesiączki to był 4tc. Brałam artykuły najpierw 3 dopochwowe, po 3h 3 pod język i wtedy zaczęły się skurcze. Po 3h kolejne 3 tabletki. Kwrawilam, miałam bóle brzucha i gorączkę kilka dobrych godzin. Piersi mnie tylko bolą, nie mam żył.


Arthrotec brałas? Szczeże dziwny sposób dawkowania. Mozesz być przed okresem i tyle. A test ciazowy moze jeszcze oszukiwac chociaz bylas we wczesnym tc to moze przez miesiac beta spadla do zera. Wspolzylas po tym bez zabezpeczenia jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec brałas? Szczeże dziwny sposób dawkowania. Mozesz być przed okresem i tyle. A test ciazowy moze jeszcze oszukiwac chociaz bylas we wczesnym tc to moze przez miesiac beta spadla do zera. Wspolzylas po tym bez zabezpeczenia jeszcze?


I przed okresem miała bym taki apetyt i bóle piersi? Po tym okresie nie wspolzylam wogole.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I przed okresem miała bym taki apetyt i bóle piersi? Po tym okresie nie wspolzylam wogole.


Rób test i nie ma co gdybać. Ja co miesiąc przed okresem zjadlabym lodówkę z drzwiami i bolą mnie piersi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I przed okresem miała bym taki apetyt i bóle piersi? Po tym okresie nie wspolzylam wogole.


Ja na 2 tygodnie przed okresem juz mam bole brzucha, piersi i apetyt taki ze tylko szukam jedzenia. Mieszam smaki itp itd. Sprobuj z tym testem albo bete zrob

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rób test i nie ma co gdybać. Ja co miesiąc przed okresem zjadlabym lodówkę z drzwiami i bolą mnie piersi.


Trochę mnie oicieszyalas. Dziś lecę po test i robię. Dam znać co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rób od razu, nie musi być z porannego moczu. Jeśli to nadal ciąża, 
to już jakiś 9 tc i wyjdą dwie grube krechy. Jeśli zaś jesteś przed okresem, to wyjdzie albo negatywny, albo słabiutki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec forte tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostali mi 6 tabletek art tanio odstapie może komuś się przyda proszę zostawić kontakt odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam zostali mi 6 tabletek art tanio odstapie może komuś się przyda proszę zostawić kontakt odp


Tanio tzn?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam pare stron wcześniej, o tym, ze miałam robić akcje, ale zanim ja zaczęłam zaczęłam krwawić, cos ze mnie wyleciało, był to według miesiączki niecały 6 tc. Krwawienie trwało tydzien, takie jak przy miesiączce, moze troche silniejsze, piersi przestały bolec. W piątek zrobiłam test druga kreska bardzo słabiutka, ale była, taka słaba jak w dwóch pierwszych testach. Dzis, czyli tydzien dokładnie po tym jak cos ze mnie wyleciało poszłam zrobic betę, wyszła 2,84. Napiszcie co o tym myślicie? Mogę byc juz spokojna? Isc jeszcze raz na betę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałam pare stron wcześniej, o tym, ze miałam robić akcje, ale zanim ja zaczęłam zaczęłam krwawić, cos ze mnie wyleciało, był to według miesiączki niecały 6 tc. Krwawienie trwało tydzien, takie jak przy miesiączce, moze troche silniejsze, piersi przestały bolec. W piątek zrobiłam test druga kreska bardzo słabiutka, ale była, taka słaba jak w dwóch pierwszych testach. Dzis, czyli tydzien dokładnie po tym jak cos ze mnie wyleciało poszłam zrobic betę, wyszła 2,84. Napiszcie co o tym myślicie? Mogę byc juz spokojna? Isc jeszcze raz na betę?


nie ma potrzeby. Beta jest tak tak malutka, że nie ma mowy o ciąży  :Smile:  nawet w normach masz, 
że kobiety nie w ciąży: <5.0 mIU/ml 

3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml 
4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml 
5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 – 24 LP --- 4,060 – 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 – 40 LP --- 3,640 – 117,000 mIU/ml 
kobiety nie w ciąży: <5.0 mIU/ml 
kobiety po menopauzie: <9.5 mIU/ml

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie ma potrzeby. Beta jest tak tak malutka, że nie ma mowy o ciąży  nawet w normach masz, 
> że kobiety nie w ciąży: <5.0 mIU/ml 
> 
> 3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml 
> 4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml 
> 5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml 
> 6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml 
> 7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml 
> 9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml 
> ...


Tez to sprawdzałam, pytam po prostu dla pewności. Nic innego mi nie pozostaje jak sie cieszyć i nie wiem czy nie martwić na przyszłość, ale dzisiaj to dzisiaj  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez to sprawdzałam, pytam po prostu dla pewności. Nic innego mi nie pozostaje jak sie cieszyć i nie wiem czy nie martwić na przyszłość, ale dzisiaj to dzisiaj


W związku z powyższym posiadam niewykorzystane tabletki z WOW. Mogę pomoc jeśli któraś z dziewczyn ich potrzebuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W związku z powyższym posiadam niewykorzystane tabletki z WOW. Mogę pomoc jeśli któraś z dziewczyn ich potrzebuje


maja dwa lata ważności, ja bym schowała na czarną godzinę  :Smile:  nigdy niewiadomo kiedy PIS zakaże nawet tego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tanio tzn?


Jakieś z 35zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, wzięłam Arthrotec pod koniec 5 tygodnia ciąży. Krwawiłam po nim przez 12 dni, z czego w 10 dniu krwawienia doszło do zaniku objawów ciąży. Kiedy może pojawić się owulacja? Wszędzie pisze, że od 2 do 4 tygodni po poronieniu, ale licząc od początku krwawienia czy od kiedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, wzięłam Arthrotec pod koniec 5 tygodnia ciąży. Krwawiłam po nim przez 12 dni, z czego w 10 dniu krwawienia doszło do zaniku objawów ciąży. Kiedy może pojawić się owulacja? Wszędzie pisze, że od 2 do 4 tygodni po poronieniu, ale licząc od początku krwawienia czy od kiedy?


pierwszy dzień krwawienia (dzień aborcji) liczysz jako pierwszy dzień cyklu, i w zależności od tego, kiedy zazwyczaj owulacja pojawia się u Ciebie, możesz mniej więcej w tym czasie się jej spodziewać. Jak potwierdziłaś że się udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, wzięłam Arthrotec pod koniec 5 tygodnia ciąży. Krwawiłam po nim przez 12 dni, z czego w 10 dniu krwawienia doszło do zaniku objawów ciąży. Kiedy może pojawić się owulacja? Wszędzie pisze, że od 2 do 4 tygodni po poronieniu, ale licząc od początku krwawienia czy od kiedy?


Owulacja po poronieniu może się nie pojawić przez kilka cykli. Po co Ci wiedza o owulacji skoro jak zakładam w ciąże zajść nie chcesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Owulacja po poronieniu może się nie pojawić przez kilka cykli. Po co Ci wiedza o owulacji skoro jak zakładam w ciąże zajść nie chcesz?


skąd takie informacje ? znam kobiety, które nawet pierwszej miesiączki po aborcji nie doczekały, bo już były w kolejnej ciąży, własnie przez takie "zabobony", że owulacja może się nie pojawić i że są bezpieczne. Jeśli przed ciążą normalnie miesiączkowałaś, to natychmiast po aborcji wraca normalny cykl, i w zależności od jego długości, można zajść w ciążę już dwa tygodnie po aborcji. Ja owulację miałam dokładnie trzy tygodnie po aborcji, ale ja mam długie cykle i zazwyczaj owulację około 20 dnia cyklu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec,za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem.justau@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potzrebuje tabletki . Zawiodły tabletki antykoncepcyjne i  mam problem ..Mam juz 2 dzieci i nie planujemy więcej. Błagam o pomoc i uczciwośc. Krystyna1.78@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie potzrebuje tabletki . Zawiodły tabletki antykoncepcyjne i  mam problem ..Mam juz 2 dzieci i nie planujemy więcej. Błagam o pomoc i uczciwośc. Krystyna1.78@wp.pl


Poczytaj sobie strony womenonweb.org, womenhelp.org i maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczytaj sobie strony womenonweb.org, womenhelp.org i maszwybor.net


 mam problem bo nie mam konta walutowego i nie mam jak przelac euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam problem bo nie mam konta walutowego i nie mam jak przelac euro


Możesz wpłacić w złotówkach, bank przewalutuje, albo wpłacić na poczcie. Ja sobie właśnie na tej stronie maszwybor znalazłam wzory przelewów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1,5 tygodnia temu wzięłam art, krwawilam cały czas obficie aż do wczoraj. Objawy ciąży ustaly, po 3 godzinach od wzięcia tabletek zauważyłam jakby ukrwiona przezroczysta maz. Do lekarza idę w poniedziałek. To był 6/7 tydzień. Myślicie,że mogę być spokojna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 tabl za 50zł

Tel 500..582..618

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1,5 tygodnia temu wzięłam art, krwawilam cały czas obficie aż do wczoraj. Objawy ciąży ustaly, po 3 godzinach od wzięcia tabletek zauważyłam jakby ukrwiona przezroczysta maz. Do lekarza idę w poniedziałek. To był 6/7 tydzień. Myślicie,że mogę być spokojna?


Będziesz spokojna, jak lekarz potwierdzi brak ciąży  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam wczoraj test i wyszedl negatywnie. Powiedzcie czy robić dodatkowe badania żeby być pewna? Bo już sama nie wiem od czego mnie rak piersi bolą i mam taki apetyt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam wczoraj test i wyszedl negatywnie. Powiedzcie czy robić dodatkowe badania żeby być pewna? Bo już sama nie wiem od czego mnie rak piersi bolą i mam taki apetyt.


Czekaj na okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz wpłacić w złotówkach, bank przewalutuje, albo wpłacić na poczcie. Ja sobie właśnie na tej stronie maszwybor znalazłam wzory przelewów.


 Jestem ze swietokrzyskiego. Czy docieraja tu przesyłki bez problemu??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekaj na okres


A może by tak jeszcze bete zrobić? Chociaż skoro test wyszedł negatywnie to beta też będzie niska, tak mi się wydaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam wczoraj test i wyszedl negatywnie. Powiedzcie czy robić dodatkowe badania żeby być pewna? Bo już sama nie wiem od czego mnie rak piersi bolą i mam taki apetyt.


Ile koleżanka ma lat? Gdzies juz tutaj było na ten temat ze tak bywa przed okresem. Moglo Ci sie pozmieniac troche z hormonami dlatego jesli wczesniej nie mialas takich dolegliwosci przed okresem to teraz mozesz miec i zanim sie to zmieni spowrotem to troche minie. Skoro zrobilas test to raczej jest wiarygodny bo gdyby bylo podwyzszone nawet delikatnie beta to by wykryl i pokazał druga kreske.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem ze swietokrzyskiego. Czy docieraja tu przesyłki bez problemu??


Pare postów wyzej jest dziewczyna ktora odsprzeda swoj zestaw z wow. Sama odkupiła od kogos z tej grupy ale poroniła samoistnie. Moim zdaniem jest wiarygodna ale powiedz zeby wyslala za pobraniem i ze sprawdzenie. Plusy tego zamowienia to ze wysylka bedzie nawet w ciagu 24ha nie 2 tygodnie i masz pewnosc ze nie zatrzymaja na granicy czy cos jesli masz zagrozone wojewodztwo. No i nie musisz sie martwic o bank i walute.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1,5 tygodnia temu wzięłam art, krwawilam cały czas obficie aż do wczoraj. Objawy ciąży ustaly, po 3 godzinach od wzięcia tabletek zauważyłam jakby ukrwiona przezroczysta maz. Do lekarza idę w poniedziałek. To był 6/7 tydzień. Myślicie,że mogę być spokojna?


Mysle ze mozesz być spokojna ale musi to potwierdzic lekarz lub beta bo my mozemy tylko przypuszczać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem ze swietokrzyskiego. Czy docieraja tu przesyłki bez problemu??


Świętokrzyskie jest zupełnie bezpieczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panikuje że paczka women on web nie dojdzie...Wpadam juz w paranoje z tego wszystkiego. Czy jest ktos , kto może mnie uspokoić, ze wszystko doszło bez problemu?? jak czytam forum to rózne sa opinie.Jedni mówia że jest ok, inni że sa problemy. Zapłaciłam pieniadze , dostałam mail od nich , ale boję sie co będzie z przesyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Panikuje że paczka women on web nie dojdzie...Wpadam juz w paranoje z tego wszystkiego. Czy jest ktos , kto może mnie uspokoić, ze wszystko doszło bez problemu?? jak czytam forum to rózne sa opinie.Jedni mówia że jest ok, inni że sa problemy. Zapłaciłam pieniadze , dostałam mail od nich , ale boję sie co będzie z przesyłka


Poczytaj na maszwybor.net. Ja tam nie spotkałam nikogo, kto by nie dostał przesyłki. A forum dobre kilka lat istnieje. Ja np czekalam 9 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Panikuje że paczka women on web nie dojdzie...Wpadam juz w paranoje z tego wszystkiego. Czy jest ktos , kto może mnie uspokoić, ze wszystko doszło bez problemu?? jak czytam forum to rózne sa opinie.Jedni mówia że jest ok, inni że sa problemy. Zapłaciłam pieniadze , dostałam mail od nich , ale boję sie co będzie z przesyłka


Czeka sie nawet do 14 dni. Kiedy wysyłali paczke? Gdzies mozna sprawdzic jaki jest status przesylki, co Ci tam pisze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 tabl za 50zł
> 
> Tel 500..582..618


A można e-maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 tabletek za 50 zl jest szczeże podejrzane wiec jak juz brac to tylko za sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Panikuje że paczka women on web nie dojdzie...Wpadam juz w paranoje z tego wszystkiego. Czy jest ktos , kto może mnie uspokoić, ze wszystko doszło bez problemu?? jak czytam forum to rózne sa opinie.Jedni mówia że jest ok, inni że sa problemy. Zapłaciłam pieniadze , dostałam mail od nich , ale boję sie co będzie z przesyłka


Przejebane z taka panikara jak ty. .. Teraz bedziesz pisac tysiac wiadomosci jak to sie boisz i panikujesz.nie uprawiaj sexu i po problemie. Bierzesz paczke z wow to ustal szczegoly i siedz i czekaj .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przejebane z taka panikara jak ty. .. Teraz bedziesz pisac tysiac wiadomosci jak to sie boisz i panikujesz.nie uprawiaj sexu i po problemie. Bierzesz paczke z wow to ustal szczegoly i siedz i czekaj .


Wez wyluzuj... dziewczyna panikuje jak każda, która wpadła w niechciana ciąże, jak masz problem z czytaniem tego to tutaj nie wchodź, bo nie pomagasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przejebane z taka panikara jak ty. .. Teraz bedziesz pisac tysiac wiadomosci jak to sie boisz i panikujesz.nie uprawiaj sexu i po problemie. Bierzesz paczke z wow to ustal szczegoly i siedz i czekaj .


Po co tutaj jestes skoro nie potrafisz normalnie doradzic i odpowiedziec? Skoro jestes tutaj od niechcenia to mysle ze zamiast tutaj wchodzic i pisać żałosne komentarze możesz ten czas inaczej spożytkować. Po to jest te forum aby doradzac. Jesli sie nie podoba to won

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W związku z powyższym posiadam niewykorzystane tabletki z WOW. Mogę pomoc jeśli któraś z dziewczyn ich potrzebuje


jestem chetna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w czwartek zastosowałam arthrotec lekkie krwawienie następna dawka mocniejsze że skrzepami kolejna dawka krwawienie i skrzepy ogólnie wyleciało mi 7skrzepow  krwawie już 7 dni zrobiłam dziś test wyszedł pozytywnie jestem załamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w czwartek zastosowałam arthrotec lekkie krwawienie następna dawka mocniejsze że skrzepami kolejna dawka krwawienie i skrzepy ogólnie wyleciało mi 7skrzepow  krwawie już 7 dni zrobiłam dziś test wyszedł pozytywnie jestem załamana


Test po aborcji może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet 3-4 tygodnie. Jeśli chcesz sprawdzić czy się udało, musisz zrobić dw badania beta HCG w odstępie dwóch dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test po aborcji może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet 3-4 tygodnie. Jeśli chcesz sprawdzić czy się udało, musisz zrobić dw badania beta HCG w odstępie dwóch dni.





. A gdzie zrobić te badania beta HCG??  Bardzo przepraszam za takie pytania ale jestem bardzo zdenerwowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> . A gdzie zrobić te badania beta HCG??  Bardzo przepraszam za takie pytania ale jestem bardzo zdenerwowana






Dziękuję bardzo za odp już wszystko wiem jutro zrobię test jeszcze raz dziękuję za udzieloną mi odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> . A gdzie zrobić te badania beta HCG??  Bardzo przepraszam za takie pytania ale jestem bardzo zdenerwowana


Badania zawsze w labolatorium gdzie jest pobierana krew. Bez skierowania są płatne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Razem z dziewczyną wpadliśmy i musialem cos wykombinowac i zalatwilem 12 tabletek. Dziewczyna wziela 8 i poskutkowalo krwawienia miala miesiac. Nie potrzebny byl lekarz bo organizm sam sie wyczyscił. Zostały mi 4 tabletki oryginalne. Jesli ktos by chcial kupic (tanio) to prosze o kontakt: 514 195 558
M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec tabletki kupione normalnie w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Razem z dziewczyną wpadliśmy i musialem cos wykombinowac i zalatwilem 12 tabletek. Dziewczyna wziela 8 i poskutkowalo krwawienia miala miesiac. Nie potrzebny byl lekarz bo organizm sam sie wyczyscił. Zostały mi 4 tabletki oryginalne. Jesli ktos by chcial kupic (tanio) to prosze o kontakt: 514 195 558
> M


To się masz czym chwalić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam przesyłkę. Planuję jutro po południu. Trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odebrałam przesyłkę. Planuję jutro po południu. Trzymajcie kciuki.


a jakie masz tabsy? sam arthrotec? w ktorym jestes tyg? tez przez to przechodze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jakie masz tabsy? sam arthrotec? w ktorym jestes tyg? tez przez to przechodze


A Ty w ktorym.obecnie tygodniu jestes? I na kiedy planujesz akcje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty w ktorym.obecnie tygodniu jestes? I na kiedy planujesz akcje?


ja tez planuje w weekend. jestem 8 a Ty jak u Ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez planuje w weekend. jestem 8 a Ty jak u Ciebie?


To jest nas trójka ktore jutro działamy. Jestem koniec 7 tc. Jakie masz tabletki? Stresujesz sie bardzo? O ktorej chcesz zaczynac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest nas trójka ktore jutro działamy. Jestem koniec 7 tc. Jakie masz tabletki? Stresujesz sie bardzo? O ktorej chcesz zaczynac?


planuje o 12 w poludnie  a jakie  masz tabsy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> planuje o 12 w poludnie  a jakie  masz tabsy?


Mam metrotex czy jakos tak i arthrotec. To pierwsze biore 3 razy po 2 tabletki a arthrotek zaczynam o 8 rano. A Ty jakie tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam metrotex czy jakos tak i arthrotec. To pierwsze biore 3 razy po 2 tabletki a arthrotek zaczynam o 8 rano. A Ty jakie tabletki?


ja mam arthrotec boje sie a Ty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam arthrotec boje sie a Ty?


Mam mega stresa... Mam nadzeje ze sie uda. Bedziesz robic botem bete czy pojdziesz do lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam mega stresa... Mam nadzeje ze sie uda. Bedziesz robic botem bete czy pojdziesz do lekarza?


sama niewiem zrobie bete ale do lekarza tez chce isc jednak upewnic sie ze wszystko ok. A ty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sama niewiem zrobie bete ale do lekarza tez chce isc jednak upewnic sie ze wszystko ok. A ty?


Najpierw do lekarza chyba ze bd duze krwawienie to beta. Bedzie z Toba ktos? U mnie nikt nie wie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A arthrorec jak bierzesz? Doustnie czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth tylko do ustnie. W pochwie sie nie rozpuszcza za dobrze i moga wykryc w szpitalu lub u lekarza. Przeczytałam chyba wszystko na ten temat i mysle ze jestem dobrze przygotowana. A Ty jak stosujesz? Ile masz tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie roznie piszą ze można i tak i tak. mam 12 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałam dopochwowo i poszło  krwawienie po pierwszej dawce 6 sztuk. Potem jest przerwa 3 godz i kolejna dawka  3 sztuki i przerwa 3 godz i ostatnie 3 wszystko dopochwowo i się udało . byłam w 5 tyg.dawkowanie zaleciła mi pani od której kupowałam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki za odpowiedz tez tak zaczęłam stosowac z tym ze mi powiedziano ze mam brac 4 co 3 godziny.  Narszie minelo godzinę od pierwszej dawki i cisza jak narazie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za odpowiedz tez tak zaczęłam stosowac z tym ze mi powiedziano ze mam brac 4 co 3 godziny.  Narszie minelo godzinę od pierwszej dawki i cisza jak narazie


To jest prawidłowe dawkowanie. 4x3 co trzy godziny na 30minut. Powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi to krwawienie się  zaczeło po jakiś 2 godz   przez cały ten czas dużo się ruszałam i robiłam  przysiady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi to krwawienie się  zaczeło po jakiś 2 godz   przez cały ten czas dużo się ruszałam i robiłam  przysiady


Ja biore tak jak nalezy czyli 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod jezyk. Na chwile obecna jestem godzine po pierwszej dawce i boli brzuch jak na okres i mega mnie trzesie z zimna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie roznie piszą ze można i tak i tak. mam 12 tabletek.


Roznie pisza ale czytałam fora gdzie dziewczyny pisały ze tabletki sie nie rozpuszczaja w pochwie a jedna to pisala nawet ze jej tabletka wyleciala razem z krwia. Ja wole nie ryzykowac i mimo ze smak okropny i ta papka masakra to dam rade. Powiedzialam A to i musze B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiście każdy  bierze  jak uważa ja tylko napisałam jak ja stosowałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam odruchy wymiotne gdy tylko poczuje smak tabletek dlatego wolę nie ryzykować ze większość i tak zwrócę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pani od której kupiłam mówiła że jak się wezmie pod język to jak by poszło coś ie tak  i trzeba było jechac do szpitala to we krwi by wykazało obeoś tabletek a dopochwowo można wyjąc i umyć wszystko i że lekarz się nie pozna.  Ale ja nie wiem jak to jest z tym wszystkim u mnie nic  nie wykrył obecności tab a  a byłam w szpitalu dwa dni po i musiałam  mieć zabieg czyszczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pani od której kupiłam mówiła że jak się wezmie pod język to jak by poszło coś ie tak  i trzeba było jechac do szpitala to we krwi by wykazało obeoś tabletek a dopochwowo można wyjąc i umyć wszystko i że lekarz się nie pozna.  Ale ja nie wiem jak to jest z tym wszystkim u mnie nic  nie wykrył obecności tab a  a byłam w szpitalu dwa dni po i musiałam  mieć zabieg czyszczenia


Co za bzdura. A co z pochwy nie wchłania się do krwiobiegu? Tak samo się wchłania. A tabletek we krwi nikt nie szuka, bo kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana, więc po co mieliby tego szukać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwszej wziętej dawce nie mam zadnyh ale to żadnych objawów nic sie nie dzieje a minelo juz prawie 3 godziny zaraz następna dawka myslicie ze może sie jeszcze cos rozkręcić bo większość dziewczyn pisze ze od oierws dawki juz cos sie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwszej wziętej dawce nie mam zadnyh ale to żadnych objawów nic sie nie dzieje a minelo juz prawie 3 godziny zaraz następna dawka myslicie ze może sie jeszcze cos rozkręcić bo większość dziewczyn pisze ze od oierws dawki juz cos sie dzieje


 słyszałam o przypadkach że nawet na drugi dzień lek zaczoł działać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwszej wziętej dawce nie mam zadnyh ale to żadnych objawów nic sie nie dzieje a minelo juz prawie 3 godziny zaraz następna dawka myslicie ze może sie jeszcze cos rozkręcić bo większość dziewczyn pisze ze od oierws dawki juz cos sie dzieje


A ruszasz się czy raczej leżysz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany999

Sprzedam Arthrotec tabletki kupione normalnie w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości mija8@onet.pl Sprzedaje 14 sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwszej wziętej dawce nie mam zadnyh ale to żadnych objawów nic sie nie dzieje a minelo juz prawie 3 godziny zaraz następna dawka myslicie ze może sie jeszcze cos rozkręcić bo większość dziewczyn pisze ze od oierws dawki juz cos sie dzieje


Masz sam arthrotec? Wyczytalam ze zazwyczaj pod koniec drugiej dawki sie krwawienie rozkreca. Ja wczesniej bralam metrotex czy cos w tym stylu od 8 arthrotek i teraz pojawia mi sie plamienie jasnoczerwone. Brzoch pobolewa jak na okres a uczucie zimna przeszło. Za chwile druga dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie duzo sie ruszam przysiady pockoki duzo chodze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kazdy organizm jest inny nie martw się i kontynuuj cały schemat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> słyszałam o przypadkach że nawet na drugi dzień lek zaczoł działać


Nawet i po kilku dniach to zalezy. Niektorym nawet nic nie pomoga i ciaza sie utrzymuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez bralam wczesniej metroteksat

----------


## Beata Artecyto

Sprzedam Cytotec ---> beata.artecyto@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny
Teraz bedziecie sie ze mnie śmiać ale pytam całkiem serio bo poprostu cieżko uwieżyc że tak łatwo poszło. Wczoraj była ciąża dziś już nie.  Kiedy lekarz bada dopochwowo i mowi że ciąży nie ma to może sie mylić? Nie mam już objawów, macica pusta ale jakis taki wewnetrzy niepokuj mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co bralas? Ze tak szybko poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co bralas? Ze tak szybko poszło


Brałam arthrotec ale bralam tydzien temu. Z tym dzis i wczoraj troche przesadzilam ale dzis bylam dopiero u lekarza ktory ciazy nie stwierdzicl. Jesli chodzi o przebieg "zabiegu" to po 2 dawce dostalam krwawienia wylatywały rozne rzeczy itp. Troche pobolał mnie tylko brzuch innych objawow nie mialam procz posiedzenia w WC gdzie chyba cały pion bloku słyszał co robie. Piersi w momencie zrobiły sie normalnie juz nie obrzmiale i inne dolegliwosci minely. Ale jakos tak dziwnie mi z tym wszystkim dlatego takie moje pytanie czy faktycznie ciazy brak jest lekarz po badaniu to stwierdził? Nie chce mi sie bawic w bete bo i tak mnie to nie uspokoi. A moze to wyrzuty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak lekarz stwierdzil ze nie ma to napewno tak jest. Zrob sobie test to bedziesz miala czarno na bialym. Trochę ci zazdroszcze bo mi tabletki nie zadzialaly. Nie masz co miec wyrzuty sumienia lepiej by zdecydowanym na dziecko i kochac gdy sie urodzi nic potem wylewac gorycz na biedne dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak lekarz stwierdzil ze nie ma to napewno tak jest. Zrob sobie test to bedziesz miala czarno na bialym. Trochę ci zazdroszcze bo mi tabletki nie zadzialaly. Nie masz co miec wyrzuty sumienia lepiej by zdecydowanym na dziecko i kochac gdy sie urodzi nic potem wylewac gorycz na biedne dziecko


Test jeszcze wychodzi pozytywny, aczkolwiek kreska slabsza niz na poczatku. Wnioskuje ze skoro tabletki nie daly rady to nadal jestes w ciazy...? Jak sie dziecko rozwija? Czy moze czekaszna zestaw z WHW lub WOW? Przepraszam za pytania bo moze nie chcesz odpowiadac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekam na tabletki i powtórzę kuracje.  Nie bylam jeszcze u lekarza i narazie nie chcę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekam na tabletki i powtórzę kuracje.  Nie bylam jeszcze u lekarza i narazie nie chcę


A mozna wiedziec ktory jest tc? Trzymam mocno za Ciebie kciuki. Z zestawem na pewno Ci sie uda. W koncu mowia na niego wymiatacz to cos w tym byc musi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny przechodzace dzisiaj kuracje jak wam idzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiepsko jestem po 2 dawkach narazie mnie tylko mdli a tak to nic sie nie dzieje a jak u ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mozna wiedziec ktory jest tc? Trzymam mocno za Ciebie kciuki. Z zestawem na pewno Ci sie uda. W koncu mowia na niego wymiatacz to cos w tym byc musi


Mysle ze 3 4 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle ze 3 4 tyg


I tabletki nie pomogly na tak wczesny tydzien? Az dziwne. Ja to byłam w 6tc. A mialas jakies objawy w ogole? I kiedy robilas kuracje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiepsko jestem po 2 dawkach narazie mnie tylko mdli a tak to nic sie nie dzieje a jak u ciebie


U mnie sie ruszyło chyba na dobre. Boli podbrzusze leci krew ze skrzepami chociaz jaja jeszcze nie widzialam a czesto czytałam ze widac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiepsko jestem po 2 dawkach narazie mnie tylko mdli a tak to nic sie nie dzieje a jak u ciebie


Zero skurczy? Moze sie rozkrecic pozniej czego Ci życze. A masz jakis plan awaryjny gdyby sie nie udało? Samo arth to zaledwie 60%-70% skutecznosci. Niby nie jest to duzo ale powinno dac rade

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie sie ruszyło chyba na dobre. Boli podbrzusze leci krew ze skrzepami chociaz jaja jeszcze nie widzialam a czesto czytałam ze widac


Mnie tez brzuch pobolewa jak na okres a jestem tak zestresowana ze nawet nie sikam przyjelam wlasb8e ostatnią dawkę i zobaczymy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie sie ruszyło chyba na dobre. Boli podbrzusze leci krew ze skrzepami chociaz jaja jeszcze nie widzialam a czesto czytałam ze widac


Mnie tez brzuch pobolewa jak na okres a jestem tak zestresowana ze nawet nie sikam przyjelam wlasb8e ostatnią dawkę i zobaczymy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,
skad brałyście arthrotec ?
potrzebne namiary na zaufaną osobę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,
> skad brałyście arthrotec ?
> potrzebne namiary na zaufaną osobę


Ja tez potrzebuje od pewnej osoby pomocy. ruszjusta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jakie masz tabsy? sam arthrotec? w ktorym jestes tyg? tez przez to przechodze


7tydz. i 5 dni. Zaraz zaczynam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 7tydz. i 5 dni. Zaraz zaczynam.


Mam arth. Biorę pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam od tej pani ( beata.beti40@interia.pl) moge podac numer. Leki zaoakowane oryginalnie no i zgodzila sie na odbior osobisty . do tego naprawde dobry kontakt. Szczerze polecam.

A mam pytanie . jestem 5 dni po.( zrobilam juz bete 2razy wszystko ok) po jakim czasie wraca miesiaczka?? S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam od tej pani ( beata.beti40@interia.pl) moge podac numer. Leki zaoakowane oryginalnie no i zgodzila sie na odbior osobisty . do tego naprawde dobry kontakt. Szczerze polecam.
> 
> A mam pytanie . jestem 5 dni po.( zrobilam juz bete 2razy wszystko ok) po jakim czasie wraca miesiaczka?? S.



4-6 tygodni po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4-6 tygodni po


Dziekuje. A kiedy moge zaczac brac tabletki anty? Czy lepszy bd plastry?? I od kiedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam u Pani Wiktorii 575823497. Sama brałam i jest sprawdzona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 7tydz. i 5 dni. Zaraz zaczynam.


Radze ci wziąć jutro od rana bo cała nocke bedziesz miala z glowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

beata.beti40@interia.pl

Ja tez bralam u tej pani bardzo sympatyczna szybka wysylka dobry kontakt i nie naciaga ludzi jak niektórzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje. A kiedy moge zaczac brac tabletki anty? Czy lepszy bd plastry?? I od kiedy?


Tabletki antykoncepcyjne mogłaś wziąć w dniu aborcji, bo to był jakby twój pierwszy dzień okresu. Co do rodzaju antykoncepcji hormonalnej nie doradze bo nie używam :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Radze ci wziąć jutro od rana bo cała nocke bedziesz miala z glowy


Wiem, ale zdecydowałam już, że nie chcę czekać do rana. Rano chciałabym już mieć świadomość, że się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje. A kiedy moge zaczac brac tabletki anty? Czy lepszy bd plastry?? I od kiedy?


Nie używałam plastrów, ale mój lekarz powiedział, że najwięcej na porodówce miał dziewczyn po plastrach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, ale zdecydowałam już, że nie chcę czekać do rana. Rano chciałabym już mieć świadomość, że się udało.


Trzymam kciuki daj znac jak ci idzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki daj znac jak ci idzie.


Dziękuję. Wzięłam właśnie pierwszą dawkę! Trzymaj kciuki mocno!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam zwykły nie forte, boje się... Jak go zarzyc żeby podziałalo... Boje się cholernie... Dziś chce to zrobić...  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doustnie 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod jezyk trzymac 30 min az sie rozpuszcza reszte mozesz polknac i tak znowu za 3 godziny ja wzięłam dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doustnie 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod jezyk trzymac 30 min az sie rozpuszcza reszte mozesz polknac i tak znowu za 3 godziny ja wzięłam dopochwowo


To jak to dopochwowo? Słyszałam że wpierw trzeba trochę zwilzyc tabletkę żeby trochę się rozpusvila, obawiam się ze z tego stresu po prostu zwymiotuje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No 4 tabletki wsadziam do pochwy jak najglebiej i tak za 3 godziny znowu. Kiedys bralam pod jezyk ale jak poczułam smak tabletek to odrazu wszystko zwymiotowalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No 4 tabletki wsadziam do pochwy jak najglebiej i tak za 3 godziny znowu. Kiedys bralam pod jezyk ale jak poczułam smak tabletek to odrazu wszystko zwymiotowalam


Dlatego właśnie chyba zastosuje ta metodę. Czy któraś z Was, może mnie jakoś wesprzeć? Boję się i chciałabym mieć jakieś wsparcie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No mozesz pisać jak bede umiała to ci jakos pomoge. A jest ktos przy tobie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;154682]Ja bralam od tej pani ( beata.beti40@interia.pl) moge podac numer. Leki zaoakowane oryginalnie no i zgodzila sie na odbior osobisty . do tego naprawde dobry kontakt. Szczerze polecam.


A mam pytanie . jestem 5 dni po.( zrobilam juz bete 2razy wszystko ok) po jakim czasie wraca miesiaczka?? S.[/QUOTEa jakie mialas tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No mozesz pisać jak bede umiała to ci jakos pomoge. A jest ktos przy tobie?


Są rodzice ale o niczym nie wiedzą. Mam już dwoje dzieci dlatego taka decyzja a nie inna...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny potrzebuje sprawdzonej, zaufanej osoby, ktora mnie nie oszuka i naprawde pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No rozumiem Cię.  Nie stresuj sie jak jestes zdecydowana to odpowiedz znasz sama. Mysl pozytywnie bo to juz połowa sukcesu

----------


## Beata Artecyto

Sprzedam Cytotec --> beata.artecyto@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny potrzebuje sprawdzonej, zaufanej osoby, ktora mnie nie oszuka i naprawde pomoze


Ta pania polecam.

. Ja bralam od tej pani ( beata.beti40@interia.pl) moge podac numer. Leki zaoakowane oryginalnie no i zgodzila sie na odbior osobisty . do tego naprawde dobry kontakt. Szczerze polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Są rodzice ale o niczym nie wiedzą. Mam już dwoje dzieci dlatego taka decyzja a nie inna...


Przed nami nie musisz sie tlumaczyc bo kazda z nas ma to za soba. Pisz jesli bedziesz miala pytania, obawy albo zwykla chec pogadania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przed nami nie musisz sie tlumaczyc bo kazda z nas ma to za soba. Pisz jesli bedziesz miala pytania, obawy albo zwykla chec pogadania


Zaraz biorę pierwsza dawkę dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaraz biorę pierwsza dawkę dopochwowo.


I przed rodzicami to nie będzie dziwne że cała noc się kręcisz? Trzecia dawka wypada o drugiej w nocy. Podczas brania tabletek dobrze jest się ruszać ćwiczyć chodzić. Możesz też wymiotować, mieć dreszcze i biegunkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestesmy z tobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I przed rodzicami to nie będzie dziwne że cała noc się kręcisz? Trzecia dawka wypada o drugiej w nocy. Podczas brania tabletek dobrze jest się ruszać ćwiczyć chodzić. Możesz też wymiotować, mieć dreszcze i biegunkę.


Narazie właśnie wzięłam pierwsza dawkę, rodzice to śpią jak susly, także nawet nie będą słyszeć ze coś robie. Myślałam że to inaczej będą wyglądać a to białe okrągle tabletki. Włożyłam najglebiej jak się dało 4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Staraj sie nie siusiac za czesto zeby tabletki sie rozpuscily

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co z rdzeniem przy braniu dopochwowym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co ma sikanie do rzeczy? Przecież podczas sikania mocz nie wchodzi do pochwy i nie wyplucze tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Staraj sie nie siusiac za czesto zeby tabletki sie rozpuscily


Narazie siedzę i się boje ruszyć żeby nie wylecialy  :Wink: 
Ale musze iść dzieciaki szykować do spania...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co z rdzeniem przy braniu dopochwowym?


Najlepiej po jakimś czasie wydłubać te resztki, bo rdzenie się nie rozpuszczają i po którejś z kolei dawce się zaczopujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli najlepiej jak wyciagnie rdzenie przed aplikacja nie bedzie musiala wydlubywac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz spokojnie chodzić nie wyleca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Narazie siedzę i się boje ruszyć żeby nie wylecialy 
> Ale musze iść dzieciaki szykować do spania...


Jak wyleca to beda na bieliznie. Wlozysz spowrotem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wyleca to beda na bieliznie. Wlozysz spowrotem



A po jakim czasie może coś zacząć się dziać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po jakim czasie może coś zacząć się dziać?


Tego nie wie nikt. Jednym w ciagu 3 godzin innym nawet dzien po kuracji. Ogolnie przy braniu sa dreszcze temperatura biegunka i skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zależy od organizmu u mnie zaczęło sie po ostatniej 3 dawce w sumie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta pania polecam.
> 
> . Ja bralam od tej pani ( beata.beti40@interia.pl) moge podac numer. Leki zaoakowane oryginalnie no i zgodzila sie na odbior osobisty . do tego naprawde dobry kontakt. Szczerze polecam.


A jakis numer do tej pani???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakis numer do tej pani???


Pisz na maila. Z pewnoscia wchodzi na niego skoro sie oglasza i Ci odpisze. Gdybym ja sprzedawala takie rzeczy to nie chcialabym zeby moj nr pojawial sie na takich stronach. Tym bardziej teraz kiedy kazdy musi moex zarejestrowany numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak się czujesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak się czujesz


Narazie nie czuje nic. Może lekkie bóle podbrzusza. O 23 biorę druga dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Druga wzięta. Mocniejsze bóle w podbrzuszu się pojawiają. Jak brałam druga to na palcu było odrobinę krwi ze skrzepami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Druga wzięta. Mocniejsze bóle w podbrzuszu się pojawiają. Jak brałam druga to na palcu było odrobinę krwi ze skrzepami


No widzisz spokojnie tabletki pomału robią swoje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Druga wzięta. Mocniejsze bóle w podbrzuszu się pojawiają. Jak brałam druga to na palcu było odrobinę krwi ze skrzepami


Tylko czemu tak pozno bierzesz?? Nie lepiej w dzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy krwawienie tylko przez 6dni jest w porządku? vzy sie niee udalo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy krwawienie tylko przez 6dni jest w porządku? vzy sie niee udalo ?


Ja mialam krwawienie przez 8 dni i po kilku dniach znowu przyszlo na 2-3 dni. Mysle ze 6 dni jest ok ale tez zalezy jak ono wygladalo bo bywa tak ze pomimo krwawienia ciaza nadal jest. Mialas skrzepy, gluty itp? Czy krew była jasnoczerwona? Czy objawy ciążowe przeszły? Jesli wszystko jest na tak to duze szanse na powodzenie. Nie mozesz byc jednak tego pewna na 100% chyba ze potwierdzisz betą lub u lekarza. Testu nie rob bo do 5 tygodni moze pokazywac pozytywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co u Was dziewczyny, ktore mialy wczoraj kuracje? Wszystko w porzadku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wczoraj było krwawienie a dzisiaj lekkie plamienie tylko. A u ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wczoraj było krwawienie a dzisiaj lekkie plamienie tylko. A u ciebie


U mne od wczoraj ciagle krwawienie. Skrzepy leca i jeden mialam taki duzy wygladało jak wątrobka. O dziwo mdłosci dzis nie mialam i piersi tez sa ok wiec chyba sie udalo... Oby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

beata.beti40@interia.pl, moge prosić numer do tej pani ? Bardzo pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> beata.beti40@interia.pl, moge prosić numer do tej pani ? Bardzo pilne


Skoro sama pani Beata zostawia maila a nie nr telefonu to raczej nie chce go upubliczniac

----------


## Likierka

Interesuje mnie zakup tabletek arthrotec
Najlepiej odbiór osobisty -okolice kalisza Konina Wrześni. Z wysylķą boję się że zostanę oszukana .A może w innych miastach ktoś korzystał z odbioru osobistego ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Interesuje mnie zakup tabletek arthrotec
> Najlepiej odbiór osobisty -okolice kalisza Konina Wrześni. Z wysylķą boję się że zostanę oszukana .A może w innych miastach ktoś korzystał z odbioru osobistego ?


Jesli wezmiesz za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia to z pewnoscia nie zostaniesz oszukana. Musisz tylko pamietac o tym ze arthrotec musi byc oryginalnie zapakowany w blistrze a nie w woreczkach, foliach itp. Musisz tez wiedziec ze arthrotec to 60-70% skutecznosci i sa tutaj osoby ktore mimo krwawienia po tych tabletkach nadal byly w ciazy. Jesli jestes we wczesnym tc to polecam organizacje z WOW lub WHW gdzie ich zestawy maja 97% skutecznosci. Jesli masz ograniczone finanse mozesz sie zwrocic do nich z prosba w mailu o obnizenie kosztow. Paczka idzie okolo 2 tygodnie ale na prawde warto. Biorac od nich na 100% nie zostaniesz oszukana. Ponoc mozna zakupic u nich nawet sama recepte na arthrotec. Podowiaduj sie wszystkiego i zdecyduj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta pania polecam.
> 
> . Ja bralam od tej pani ( beata.beti40@interia.pl) moge podac numer. Leki zaoakowane oryginalnie no i zgodzila sie na odbior osobisty . do tego naprawde dobry kontakt. Szczerze polecam.


Ma pani moze do niej nr??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co bardziej polecacie ? Wow ? Czy whw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co bardziej polecacie ? Wow ? Czy whw?


Wysyłają to samo i nie od nich tak naprawdę zależy czas przesyłki, tylko od poczty. Ja pisałam do obu organizacji i whw duzo szybciej mi odpisywaly , wiec jakbym miała polecać, to właśnie WHW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zakupiłam 12 tabel arthrotec forte. U lekarza byłam w poniedziałek potwierdzil ciążę więc zaczelam działać. W sobotę o 15 wzięłam 4 tabl pod język, trzymałam pół godziny a resztki wyplulam. Czułam lekkie pobolewanie podbrzusza. O godz. 18 następna dawka - trzymałam tylko 12 minut i wtedy zaczęło się najgorsze. Ból nie do wytrzymania -gorszy od porodu, zwijalam się, stan podgoraczkowy 37,4 , zaczęło mi nawet rece wykręcać. Pojechałam po 19 do szpitala, wychodząc z samochodu chlupnelam krwią - wiedzialam co to znaczy. Odrazu przyjęli mnie na oddział. Zrobili usg i zabrali na łyzeczkowanie. Dzis mam wyjść do domu. Dziewczyny! Jeżeli chcecie naprawde to zrobić zastanówcie się 3 razy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie niestety próba się nie udała. Jestem nadal w ciąży. Jest to już 9tc i nie wiem co robić. Czy lekarz mógł jakoś zaszkodzić plodowi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sory, czy lek mógł zaszkodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie niestety próba się nie udała. Jestem nadal w ciąży. Jest to już 9tc i nie wiem co robić. Czy lekarz mógł jakoś zaszkodzić plodowi?


Oczywiście ze mogl . wady moga wyjsc pozniej na usg.teraz plod jest za maly jeszcze. 
Tyle razy sie powtarza- zastanowcie się dobrze, sam arthrotec nie zawsze pomaga, jak juz zaczniecie doprowadzajcie sprawe do konca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie niestety próba się nie udała. Jestem nadal w ciąży. Jest to już 9tc i nie wiem co robić. Czy lekarz mógł jakoś zaszkodzić plodowi?


Jesli chcesz mam do odaprzedania zestaw. Daje szanse do 12tyg wiec w twoim przypadku bylby nadal uzyteczny. Odezwij sie na @
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sory, czy lek mógł zaszkodzić.


Tak. Lek mogl i z pewnoscia zaszkodził płodowi. Jeśli powiedziałas A to trzeba i B. Gdyby urodzilo sie chore dziecko z pewnoscia popadlabys w depresje i to nie tylko poporodowa. Domyslam sie ze najchetniej cofnelabys czas ale niestety sie nie da. Tskie sa skutki nie przemyslanych do konca decyzji. Najlepiej zrobisz kupujac zestaw bo masz wieksza szanse ze sie uda. Z pewnoscia i po poronirniu bedziesz czuła ze popelnilas blad ale to wszystko jest wina hormonow. Takie decyzje i skutki zostaja z kobieta dokonca zycia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Lek mogl i z pewnoscia zaszkodził płodowi. Jeśli powiedziałas A to trzeba i B. Gdyby urodzilo sie chore dziecko z pewnoscia popadlabys w depresje i to nie tylko poporodowa. Domyslam sie ze najchetniej cofnelabys czas ale niestety sie nie da. Tskie sa skutki nie przemyslanych do konca decyzji. Najlepiej zrobisz kupujac zestaw bo masz wieksza szanse ze sie uda. Z pewnoscia i po poronirniu bedziesz czuła ze popelnilas blad ale to wszystko jest wina hormonow. Takie decyzje i skutki zostaja z kobieta dokonca zycia


Już tak nie dramatyzuj . Ja dwa razy usunelam ciążę i nie mam "wyrzutów do końca życia". Dziewczyna popełniła błąd, zabierając się za to z niewłaściwymi tabletkami, teraz ma szansę dokończyć sprawę i tyle. Na pewno po udanej aborcji poczuje ulgę, że się uporala z problemem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już tak nie dramatyzuj . Ja dwa razy usunelam ciążę i nie mam "wyrzutów do końca życia". Dziewczyna popełniła błąd, zabierając się za to z niewłaściwymi tabletkami, teraz ma szansę dokończyć sprawę i tyle. Na pewno po udanej aborcji poczuje ulgę, że się uporala z problemem.


Jak myślicie, spróbować jeszcze raz z art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak myślicie, spróbować jeszcze raz z art?


Doradzamy ci ze arth nie zawsze dziala. W 50/60 % przypadkow. Raz nie zadzialal to czemu ma zadzialac drugi raz?? Weźmiesz drugi raz nie podziala to wtedy urodzisz kaleke ... Dziewczyna chce ci odaprzedac zestaw nie.lepiej zestawem? I miec gwarancje powodzenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak myślicie, spróbować jeszcze raz z art?


Twoja decyzja. Jeśli masz Arthrotek w ręce lub szybki dostęp do niego za 50 zł w aptece, to próbuj. Tylko dawkuj tak jak piszą na WOW, bo tutaj to różne dziwne dawkowanie możesz wyczytać. Ale jeśli masz go kupować za parę setek od handlarza, to lepiej zamówić zestaw z WOW czy z WHW i mieć pewność że się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doradzamy ci ze arth nie zawsze dziala. W 50/60 % przypadkow. Raz nie zadzialal to czemu ma zadzialac drugi raz?? Weźmiesz drugi raz nie podziala to wtedy urodzisz kaleke ... Dziewczyna chce ci odaprzedac zestaw nie.lepiej zestawem? I miec gwarancje powodzenia?


Nie tlumacz bo sie baba uparla na arthrotek i będzie go w siebie pakowac. Tylko potem przyjdzie tu powiedzieć ze nie zadzialalo i bedzie chciala pomocy....a teraz nikogo nie słucha bo najmadrzejsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doradzamy ci ze arth nie zawsze dziala. W 50/60 % przypadkow. Raz nie zadzialal to czemu ma zadzialac drugi raz?? Weźmiesz drugi raz nie podziala to wtedy urodzisz kaleke ... Dziewczyna chce ci odaprzedac zestaw nie.lepiej zestawem? I miec gwarancje powodzenia?


Tylko uważaj na tą "dziewczynę, co chce odsprzedać" one potrafią wołać nawet 600-900 zł za te zestawy. A u womenek masz za 300 lub mniej bo możesz poprosić o obniżenie darowizny.  No i jak brać stąd to tylko za sprawdzeniem przed zapłaceniem. Na zdjęciu pokaże ci zestaw, a w kopertę włoży gazety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoja decyzja. Jeśli masz Arthrotek w ręce lub szybki dostęp do niego za 50 zł w aptece, to próbuj. Tylko dawkuj tak jak piszą na WOW, bo tutaj to różne dziwne dawkowanie możesz wyczytać. Ale jeśli masz go kupować za parę setek od handlarza, to lepiej zamówić zestaw z WOW czy z WHW i mieć pewność że się uda.


Zestaw zamowic? Ona jest w 9tyg. A cholera wie kiedy zestaw przyjdzie... Ja robilam artrotekiem kupionym na grupie (2 razy!) bo zestaw z wow szedl 3 tyg .... ( odsprzedalam go innej dziewczynie)  drugi raz bym nie zamowila bo sie czeeeka i czeeeeka...masakra jakas...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko uważaj na tą "dziewczynę, co chce odsprzedać" one potrafią wołać nawet 600-900 zł za te zestawy. A u womenek masz za 300 lub mniej bo możesz poprosić o obniżenie darowizny.  No i jak brać stąd to tylko za sprawdzeniem przed zapłaceniem. Na zdjęciu pokaże ci zestaw, a w kopertę włoży gazety.


Czemu mnie pani obraza? Odsprzedam za tyle ile kupilam 70euro . i spotkac sie nawet osobiscie moge. Jak sprzedawaja po 450zl 10sztuk cytoteku to takich osob pani nie tyka tylko mnie . masakra. Nie musze nikomu odaprzedawac jak nikt ze mna nie rozmawial a juz ze mnie oszustke robicie. Z.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu mnie pani obraza? Odsprzedam za tyle ile kupilam 70euro . i spotkac sie nawet osobiscie moge. Jak sprzedawaja po 450zl 10sztuk cytoteku to takich osob pani nie tyka tylko mnie . masakra. Nie musze nikomu odaprzedawac jak nikt ze mna nie rozmawial a juz ze mnie oszustke robicie. Z.


Napisałem ci maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw zamowic? Ona jest w 9tyg. A cholera wie kiedy zestaw przyjdzie... Ja robilam artrotekiem kupionym na grupie (2 razy!) bo zestaw z wow szedl 3 tyg .... ( odsprzedalam go innej dziewczynie)  drugi raz bym nie zamowila bo sie czeeeka i czeeeeka...masakra jakas...


I co z tego, że jest w dziewiątym tygodniu? Ja swoją aborcję robiłam w 14 tygodniu. I mój zestaw szedł 10 dni. Teraz też tyle idą, około 7-12 dni. Można sobie poczytać na maszwybor.net . Ty byś nigdy więcej nie zamówiła zestawu, a ja nigdy nie bawiłabym się z Arthrotekiem, i tym się roznimy. Więc nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co z tego, że jest w dziewiątym tygodniu? Ja swoją aborcję robiłam w 14 tygodniu. I mój zestaw szedł 10 dni. Teraz też tyle idą, około 7-12 dni. Można sobie poczytać na maszwybor.net . Ty byś nigdy więcej nie zamówiła zestawu, a ja nigdy nie bawiłabym się z Arthrotekiem, i tym się roznimy. Więc nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą.


Moze ty nie mierz co? Bo wciskasz wszystkim swoje madrosci , obrazasz innych ludzi i masz sie za eksperta. Idz na medycyne jak jestes taka madra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałem ci maila.


Nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic nie dostałam.


Podaj maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz sama nic tu nie można napisać bo zaraz handlarze Arthroteku szczekają  :Wink:  boją się o własny interes. Im więcej osób kupi zestaw, tym mniej sprzedanego Arthroteku  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy komuś z was ginekolog dal receptę na arthrotec? Ja ide w srodę prywatnie do lekarki, mam nadzieje ze dostane recepte chodz bradzo w to watpie...;/ jestem z Krakowa i potrzebuje tabletek na juz bo to ostatni dzwonek (ok 10 tydz) poratuje ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy komuś z was ginekolog dal receptę na arthrotec? Ja ide w srodę prywatnie do lekarki, mam nadzieje ze dostane recepte chodz bradzo w to watpie...;/ jestem z Krakowa i potrzebuje tabletek na juz bo to ostatni dzwonek (ok 10 tydz) poratuje ktoś?


Dziwię ci się.  W 10tyg sam arth.. Mam odsprzedania jak cos . mialam 2op zwykłego 1forte i arth nic mi nie dal . mozemy pogadac na mailu Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co proponujecie w 10 tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co proponujecie w 10 tyg?


Twój wybór. Masz Arthrotec, zestaw od women i zabieg w klinice. Albo urodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec 15 sztuk, opakowanie, ulotka wszystko. Jeśli ktoś chce mogę na maila wysłać zdjecia. Wysyłka za pobraniem cena 150zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co proponujecie w 10 tyg?


Najlepszy bedzie oryginalny zestaw z WOW lub WHW. Dziewczyny robia nim kuracje nawet w 16tc. Zamow i czekaj az przyjdzie okolo 2 tygodni. Watpie aby sam athrotec tutaj pomogł bo ma tylko 60%-70% skutecznosci ale sprobowac nie zaszkodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz ostatni dzwonek, aby zabić swoje dziecko! Zastanów się jakie złe rzeczy piszesz i jak myślisz. Byłaś też  9 tygodniowym dzieckiem i dzisiaj wydajesz wyrok na swoje maleństwo, które żyje bezpiecznie w "najcudowniejszej kołysce świata". Przyjrzyj się  jak pięknie Twoje dziecko rozwija się. Pokochaj je, a znajdziesz szczęście dla siebie i innych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz ostatni dzwonek, aby zabić swoje dziecko! Zastanów się jakie złe rzeczy piszesz i jak myślisz. Byłaś też  9 tygodniowym dzieckiem i dzisiaj wydajesz wyrok na swoje maleństwo, które żyje bezpiecznie w "najcudowniejszej kołysce świata". Przyjrzyj się  jak pięknie Twoje dziecko rozwija się. Pokochaj je, a znajdziesz szczęście dla siebie i innych


Nie wiem co bierzesz, ale bierz połowę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz ostatni dzwonek, aby zabić swoje dziecko! Zastanów się jakie złe rzeczy piszesz i jak myślisz. Byłaś też  9 tygodniowym dzieckiem i dzisiaj wydajesz wyrok na swoje maleństwo, które żyje bezpiecznie w "najcudowniejszej kołysce świata". Przyjrzyj się  jak pięknie Twoje dziecko rozwija się. Pokochaj je, a znajdziesz szczęście dla siebie i innych


Co robisz na tym forum skoro tego nie akceptujesz? Z jakiegos powodu ta dziewczyna trafila na te forum i nie mozesz robic jej wyrzutow. To jest jej osobista decyzja a Ty powinnas o tej godzinie juz spac bo jest po dobranocce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki kupione normalnie na receptę w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy komuś z was ginekolog dal receptę na arthrotec? Ja ide w srodę prywatnie do lekarki, mam nadzieje ze dostane recepte chodz bradzo w to watpie...;/ jestem z Krakowa i potrzebuje tabletek na juz bo to ostatni dzwonek (ok 10 tydz) poratuje ktoś?


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcesz porozmawiać? 
> Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
> Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
> Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
> Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
> Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
> Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
> Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.


Macie maila? Nie chce rozmawiac przez telefon

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie maila? Nie chce rozmawiac przez telefon


strona: netporadnia.pl   ,   e-mail:  kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie maila? Nie chce rozmawiac przez telefon


zdajesz sobie sprawę, że to prolify ? będą Cię namawiać do urodzenia, a jak urodzisz,to już będą mieli Cię gdzieś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zdajesz sobie sprawę, że to prolify ? będą Cię namawiać do urodzenia, a jak urodzisz,to już będą mieli Cię gdzieś


Jak chce rozmawiać niech rozmawia. Ty ja zato namawiasz do aborcji takimi postami ;/ ma kobieta swoj rozum.jakby chciala to by napisala " nie, dZiękuję " poprosila o maila to moze jej sie przyda rozmowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zdajesz sobie sprawę, że to prolify ? będą Cię namawiać do urodzenia, a jak urodzisz,to już będą mieli Cię gdzieś


Dziewczyny, dziekuje za troske. Jestem przekonana że zrobie aborcje mam nawet zestaw ale miewam chwile zwatpienia dlatego chcialam tam napisać. Nie chce po wszystkim pluć sobie w twarz ze sie nie starałam czegos zmienic i ot tak spukałam dziecko w toalecie dlatego zalezało mi na pomocy kogos doswiadczonego w tym temacie. Jestem ciekawa jak oni beda patrzec na moj problem i jak go zaproponuja rozwiazac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, dziekuje za troske. Jestem przekonana że zrobie aborcje mam nawet zestaw ale miewam chwile zwatpienia dlatego chcialam tam napisać. Nie chce po wszystkim pluć sobie w twarz ze sie nie starałam czegos zmienic i ot tak spukałam dziecko w toalecie dlatego zalezało mi na pomocy kogos doswiadczonego w tym temacie. Jestem ciekawa jak oni beda patrzec na moj problem i jak go zaproponuja rozwiazac


Jesli masz chwile zwatpienia, to nie usuwaj. Mam wrazenie, ze chcesz usunac dlatego ze musisz, a nie dlatego ze chcesz. Nie jestem prolifem, ja usunelam bo musialam, chociaz tego nie chcialam. Am..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie , jak masz wątpliwości to aborcja nie jest dla ciebie. Ja byłam pewna decyzji od samego początku i nawet mi przez głowę nie przeszło rozmawiać z prolifami. Żeby mi mózg prali, że dziecko zabijam ? Wiedziałam co chcę zrobić. Spuscilam pęcherzyk w toalecie i żadnych rączek i nóżek w 7tc nie było. A oni by mi opowiadali co to ze mnie za morderczyni  :Smile:  mija już miesiąc i jestem szczęśliwa że brzucho mi nie rośnie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co z tego, że jest w dziewiątym tygodniu? Ja swoją aborcję robiłam w 14 tygodniu. I mój zestaw szedł 10 dni. Teraz też tyle idą, około 7-12 dni. Można sobie poczytać na maszwybor.net . Ty byś nigdy więcej nie zamówiła zestawu, a ja nigdy nie bawiłabym się z Arthrotekiem, i tym się roznimy. Więc nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą.



w 14 tyg? ile trwało krwawienie? bol straszny? obeszlo sie bez szpitala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w 14 tyg? ile trwało krwawienie? bol straszny? obeszlo sie bez szpitala?


ból nie był jakiś straszny, wzięłam ibum forte i przeszło. W szpitalu nie byłam, wszystko ładnie się oczyszczało, krwawiłam ze zmiennym natężeniem około trzech tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lepiej zamówić tabeltki z whw czy wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lepiej zamówić tabeltki z whw czy wow?


chyba nie ma znaczenia. Gdzieś tu czytałam, że whw szybciej odpisuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnia miesiączka zaczęła się 12 stycznia. Do stosunku doszło 27 (bez zabezpieczenia), dzień później zażyłam EllaOne i 29 znowu doszło do stosunku bez zabezpieczenia. Okres spóźnia mi się już tydzień, bardzo się stresuję. Mam dopiero 20 lat, studiuję i ciąża to najgorsze, co mogłoby mi się teraz przydarzyć. Myślałam, żeby dla pewności kupić 2 testy, w razie potwierdzenia ciąży art i wtedy beta. Nie mam jak się teraz wybrać na betę, więc czy mogę się zdać na wiarygodność 2 testów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatnia miesiączka zaczęła się 12 stycznia. Do stosunku doszło 27 (bez zabezpieczenia), dzień później zażyłam EllaOne i 29 znowu doszło do stosunku bez zabezpieczenia. Okres spóźnia mi się już tydzień, bardzo się stresuję. Mam dopiero 20 lat, studiuję i ciąża to najgorsze, co mogłoby mi się teraz przydarzyć. Myślałam, żeby dla pewności kupić 2 testy, w razie potwierdzenia ciąży art i wtedy beta. Nie mam jak się teraz wybrać na betę, więc czy mogę się zdać na wiarygodność 2 testów?


No jeśli dwa testy wyjdą pozytywne, to ciąża  :Smile:  a jak nie masz kasy, to nie lepiej właśnie z WOW zamówić? Jak Arthrotek nie pomoże, to skąd weźmiesz na kolejne dawki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No jeśli dwa testy wyjdą pozytywne, to ciąża  a jak nie masz kasy, to nie lepiej właśnie z WOW zamówić? Jak Arthrotek nie pomoże, to skąd weźmiesz na kolejne dawki?


Właśnie się zastanawiam, bardzo zależy mi na czasie i chciałabym się z tym jak najszybciej uporać. Wiem, że to pewniejsza opcja. Muszę to jeszcze raz rozważyć jak będę miała pewność, że doszło do zapłodnienia. A jeszcze odnośnie tych testów - mogę je zrobić jeden po drugim, w tym samym dniu? Czy bardziej wiarygodny wynik otrzymam w odstępie kilku dni? Pytanie może głupie, ale pierwszy raz doszło do takiej sytuacji i zaczynam trochę panikować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatnia miesiączka zaczęła się 12 stycznia. Do stosunku doszło 27 (bez zabezpieczenia), dzień później zażyłam EllaOne i 29 znowu doszło do stosunku bez zabezpieczenia. Okres spóźnia mi się już tydzień, bardzo się stresuję. Mam dopiero 20 lat, studiuję i ciąża to najgorsze, co mogłoby mi się teraz przydarzyć. Myślałam, żeby dla pewności kupić 2 testy, w razie potwierdzenia ciąży art i wtedy beta. Nie mam jak się teraz wybrać na betę, więc czy mogę się zdać na wiarygodność 2 testów?


Najpierw zrob test. Dla wiekszej wiarygodnosci  i odcienia kreski zrob go z samego rana z pierwszego moczu. Jesli bedzie pozytywny to spokojnie. Obliczajac tydzien ciazy to bedziesz w 5 wiec masz czas aby zamowic zestaw i spokojnie na niego poczekac. Jesli masz problem z pieniedzmy napisz do ktorejs z organizacji i popros o obnizenie kosztow. Zazwyczaj sie zgadzaja. Sam arthrotec to 60-70% powodzenia a zestaw daje 97% wiec sama widzisz jak to wyglada. Poczytaj wszesniejsze wpisy. Jest sporo opisane jak to arth nie pomogl i co teraz robic? Jesli jestes faktycznie w ciazy i chcesz to zrobic bez pozniejszych stresow czy faktycznie sie udalo to wybierz zestaw. Twoja decyzja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie się zastanawiam, bardzo zależy mi na czasie i chciałabym się z tym jak najszybciej uporać. Wiem, że to pewniejsza opcja. Muszę to jeszcze raz rozważyć jak będę miała pewność, że doszło do zapłodnienia. A jeszcze odnośnie tych testów - mogę je zrobić jeden po drugim, w tym samym dniu? Czy bardziej wiarygodny wynik otrzymam w odstępie kilku dni? Pytanie może głupie, ale pierwszy raz doszło do takiej sytuacji i zaczynam trochę panikować.


Najbardziej wiarygodny wynik dostaniesz z pierwszego porannego moczu. Jesli wyjdzie wtedy ledwo widoczna druga kreska to powtorz za kilka dni tez z samego rana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw zrob test. Dla wiekszej wiarygodnosci  i odcienia kreski zrob go z samego rana z pierwszego moczu. Jesli bedzie pozytywny to spokojnie. Obliczajac tydzien ciazy to bedziesz w 5 wiec masz czas aby zamowic zestaw i spokojnie na niego poczekac. Jesli masz problem z pieniedzmy napisz do ktorejs z organizacji i popros o obnizenie kosztow. Zazwyczaj sie zgadzaja. Sam arthrotec to 60-70% powodzenia a zestaw daje 97% wiec sama widzisz jak to wyglada. Poczytaj wszesniejsze wpisy. Jest sporo opisane jak to arth nie pomogl i co teraz robic? Jesli jestes faktycznie w ciazy i chcesz to zrobic bez pozniejszych stresow czy faktycznie sie udalo to wybierz zestaw. Twoja decyzja


Czytałam wiele stron zanim zdecydowałam się napisać. Z WHW/WOW zazwyczaj idzie tak z 2 tygodnie? Na początku jak zaczęłam czytać o tych organizacjach spotkałam się z wieloma opiniami, że to zwykłe oszustwo. Tutaj piszecie, że jest w porządku. Jeżeli naprawdę przesyłka dochodzi i nie ma tam jakiś witamin to jestem w stanie zapłacić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytałam wiele stron zanim zdecydowałam się napisać. Z WHW/WOW zazwyczaj idzie tak z 2 tygodnie? Na początku jak zaczęłam czytać o tych organizacjach spotkałam się z wieloma opiniami, że to zwykłe oszustwo. Tutaj piszecie, że jest w porządku. Jeżeli naprawdę przesyłka dochodzi i nie ma tam jakiś witamin to jestem w stanie zapłacić.


Opinie, że to oszuści, piszą handlarze Arthrotekiem, bo dla nich to zwykła konkurencja. Wow i whw to są organizacje międzynarodowe, nie jakaś Aśka czy Kaśka oferujące arthrotec spod  lady. Ja też miałam wątpliwości, ale okazały się bezpodstawne. I dobrze, bo nie stać by mnie było na kilkukrotne kupowanie Arthroteku. A dużo przeczytałam też na maszwybor.net, dziewczyny stamtad bardzo mnie wspierały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Opinie, że to oszuści, piszą handlarze Arthrotekiem, bo dla nich to zwykła konkurencja. Wow i whw to są organizacje międzynarodowe, nie jakaś Aśka czy Kaśka oferujące arthrotec spod  lady. Ja też miałam wątpliwości, ale okazały się bezpodstawne. I dobrze, bo nie stać by mnie było na kilkukrotne kupowanie Arthroteku. A dużo przeczytałam też na maszwybor.net, dziewczyny stamtad bardzo mnie wspierały.


A jak wygląda taki zestaw? Pytam, bo czytam o wszystkim dopiero od wczoraj, więc nadal jestem zielona w temacie. Też są takie skutki uboczne jak po Arthroteku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotec 20 tab za 170 zł, wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak wygląda taki zestaw? Pytam, bo czytam o wszystkim dopiero od wczoraj, więc nadal jestem zielona w temacie. Też są takie skutki uboczne jak po Arthroteku?


Zestaw składa się z jednej tabletki Mifepristone i ośmiu tabletek misoprostolu. Skutki uboczne mogą wystąpić, ale są mniejsze, bo bierzesz mniej tabletek, jedną lub dwie dawki , w zależności od tygodnia ciąży. Cała robotę z przerwaniem ciąży odwala ta pierwsza tabletka, dlatego jest skuteczniejszy niż Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog stiwrdził u mnie bardzo grubą warstwe endometrium (bł. śluzowa macicy) przez co okresy miałam bardzo bardzo bolesne, w krwi były skrzepy. 2 tabletki Ibupromu Max tylko łagodziły bol. Czy ktoras z was tez tak miala i zastosowala aborcje? Slyszalam ze takie przzypadki jak ja ciezko przechodza porod wiec mysle ze z aborcja w 10 tyg rowniez moze byc ciezko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamawial ktos z whw tabletki niezarejestrowana przesyłka priorytetowa? przyszly? jesli tak to w 2 tyg czy dluzej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ginekolog stiwrdził u mnie bardzo grubą warstwe endometrium (bł. śluzowa macicy) przez co okresy miałam bardzo bardzo bolesne, w krwi były skrzepy. 2 tabletki Ibupromu Max tylko łagodziły bol. Czy ktoras z was tez tak miala i zastosowala aborcje? Slyszalam ze takie przzypadki jak ja ciezko przechodza porod wiec mysle ze z aborcja w 10 tyg rowniez moze byc ciezko.


Ale to w zależności od tego co odpowiemy, Ty podejmiesz decyzję o aborcji ? Bo nawet jeśli będzie trochę boleć, to na ból są tabletki i jest to do przeżycia. Ja osobiście wolalam kilka godzin się przemeczyc, niż urodzić niechciane dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem 9 tygodniu i 2 dni według usg . Mam już kupiony athrotec z apteki. Boję się czy jest tu ktoś z kim mogłabym prywatnie popisać kto już jest po zabiegu i także używał arthrotec i dowiedzieć się wszystkiego krok po kroku ? mój mail to : okassiia@gmail.com 
Czy jeżeli wyjmę rdzeń i wsadzę dopochwowo to się szybko rozpuszcza i lekarze nie zauważa tego jeżeli będzie potrzeba udania się do szpitala??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POmyłka mail.to ;
okassiia0@gmail.com
Przepraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj odebrany oryginalny zestaw WOW. Oryginalnie zapakowany nie otwierany. Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty dolyśląsk. 
diagpro1978@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem 9 tygodniu i 2 dni według usg . Mam już kupiony athrotec z apteki. Boję się czy jest tu ktoś z kim mogłabym prywatnie popisać kto już jest po zabiegu i także używał arthrotec i dowiedzieć się wszystkiego krok po kroku ? mój mail to : okassiia@gmail.com 
> Czy jeżeli wyjmę rdzeń i wsadzę dopochwowo to się szybko rozpuszcza i lekarze nie zauważa tego jeżeli będzie potrzeba udania się do szpitala??


Wątpię żeby w tym tygodniu sam arthrorec ci pomógł.  Ja gdy byłam ok 8 tyg zastosowałem tabletki i nie zadzialaly zdecydowałam się urodzić na szczęście urodziła sie zdrowa dziewczynka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki kupione normalnie w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem 9 tygodniu i 2 dni według usg . Mam już kupiony athrotec z apteki. Boję się czy jest tu ktoś z kim mogłabym prywatnie popisać kto już jest po zabiegu i także używał arthrotec i dowiedzieć się wszystkiego krok po kroku ? mój mail to : okassiia@gmail.com 
> Czy jeżeli wyjmę rdzeń i wsadzę dopochwowo to się szybko rozpuszcza i lekarze nie zauważa tego jeżeli będzie potrzeba udania się do szpitala??


Nie wiem czy jeszcze potrzebujesz wsparcia i malej pomocy ale napisałam do Ciebie na maila. Chcesz to odpisz.
Co do Twoich pytan sam arthrotec nie ma powalajaco duzych szans na udany zabieg. Jest do okolo 70% powodzenia. Jesli chcesz dopochwowo stosowac to sa szanse na to ze lekarz wykryje. A to dlatego ze w pochwie nie ma odpowiednio dobrych warunkow na rozpuszczenie sie całej tabletki. Jesli chcesz zaryzykowac to najpierw usun rdzen, zwilz tabletke i włoż jak najgłebiej potrafisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł
Marzena 579.277.993
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odzew. Nie stety u mnie są inne powody na usunięcie niż tutaj wszystkie dziewczyny piszą. Mam córkę już tylko chodzi o wady genetyczne w mojej rodzinie i to mnie popchnelo do takiej decyzji . Niestety mam sam arthrotec że względu na to że z wow nie wysyłają paczek do polski . Rozmawiałam też z jednym z lekarzy że biorąc arthrotec nie ważne który to tydzień tylko zależy od organizmu czy ten lęk podziała. (Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy dlatego postanowiłam napisać tutaj )  Po prostu  mam takie odczucie że z ciąża jest coś nie tak nie dość że strasznie ja przechodzę to jeszcze lekarz na usg wykrył krwiaka .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 11 tygodniu i mam art z apteki. Muszę go zażyć bo nie mam wyboru. Boję się powikłań. Jest tu ktoś kto że mną popisze jak zacznę brać tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 11 tygodniu i mam art z apteki. Muszę go zażyć bo nie mam wyboru. Boję się powikłań. Jest tu ktoś kto że mną popisze jak zacznę brać tabletki?


Hej napisz do mnie na maila : okassiia0@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haha, a skąd ci się wzięło że WOW "nie wysyłają paczek do Polski" 
?? Ja swoją paczkę dostałam dwa tygodnie temu. Poza tym jest
 jeszcze WHW. I normalnie dziewczyny zamawiaja , widać po wpisach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej napisz do mnie na maila : okassiia0@gmail.com


napisałam. czekam na odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisałam. czekam na odpowiedz


Jak tam dziewczyny i okasilla? Robicie zabieg? Wszystko u Was ok? Moze macie jakies pytania? Podzielimy sie z Wami wiedza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak tam dziewczyny i okasilla? Robicie zabieg? Wszystko u Was ok? Moze macie jakies pytania? Podzielimy sie z Wami wiedza


czesc dziewczyny bylam dzis u ginekologa i jest ciaza 6/7 tydzien.nie moge byc w ciazy nie bede sie tlumaczyc zreszta chyba mne zrozumiecie. jak myslicie czy arthrotec da rade? czy te 12 tabletek wytsrcazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem od czego to zalezy ale jednym pomaga innym nie. Sa tutaj kobiety ktorym sie udało w 12 tygodniu a sa kobiety gdzie w 5tc sie nie powiodło. Ciezko wiec stwierdzic jak bedzie u Ciebie. Pewniejszy byłby zestaw ale jesli jestes zdecydowana to probuj tym co masz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc dziewczyny bylam dzis u ginekologa i jest ciaza 6/7 tydzien.nie moge byc w ciazy nie bede sie tlumaczyc zreszta chyba mne zrozumiecie. jak myslicie czy arthrotec da rade? czy te 12 tabletek wytsrcazy


Nikt ci na to pytanie nie odpowie to zalezy od twojego organizmu sam arthrotec to ok 60 do 70 procent szans takze nikt nie da ci gwarancji ze napewno sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem od czego to zalezy ale jednym pomaga innym nie. Sa tutaj kobiety ktorym sie udało w 12 tygodniu a sa kobiety gdzie w 5tc sie nie powiodło. Ciezko wiec stwierdzic jak bedzie u Ciebie. Pewniejszy byłby zestaw ale jesli jestes zdecydowana to probuj tym co masz


kurcze nie mam  juz czasu aby zamowic zestaw. 
boje sie ze te tabletki nie dadza rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurcze nie mam  juz czasu aby zamowic zestaw. 
> boje sie ze te tabletki nie dadza rady.


Zestaw idzie srednio 2 tygodnie. Kobiety przerywaja nim ciaze do nawet 15 tc... Poczytaj maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurcze nie mam  juz czasu aby zamowic zestaw. 
> boje sie ze te tabletki nie dadza rady.


Jak nie masz czasu jak to taka wczesna ciąża  :Smile:  masz jeszcze conajmniej kilka tygodni czasu, kobieto  :Smile:  zestawem możesz usunąć do 12 tc a i później też można. A przesyłka idzie teraz 7-10 dni  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kurcze nie mam  juz czasu aby zamowic zestaw. 
> boje sie ze te tabletki nie dadza rady.


Skontaktuj sie z pania B. Mi pomogla w 11tyg. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw idzie srednio 2 tygodnie. Kobiety przerywaja nim ciaze do nawet 15 tc... Poczytaj maszwybor.net


a jaki jest koszt takiego zestawu? i czy jest skuteczniejszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odezwij sie pogadaj .zobaczysz sama. Ja nawet jak kupilam 1raz od kogos innego cytotek i nie wiedziałam co i jak to mi wszystko wyjasnila pomogla doradzila. Polecam ja tutaj juz ktorys raz i polecac bede  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jaki jest koszt takiego zestawu? i czy jest skuteczniejszy


Na womenhelp.org 75 euro, na womenonweb.org 70-80 euro. Jest o wiele skuteczniejszy, bo zawiera oprócz misoprostolu także Mifepristone, a to ono właśnie przerywa ciążę. I możesz poprosić o obniżenie darowizny. Ja polecam WHW, dziewczyny mi odpisywaly raz-dwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie pogadaj .zobaczysz sama. Ja nawet jak kupilam 1raz od kogos innego cytotek i nie wiedziałam co i jak to mi wszystko wyjasnila pomogla doradzila. Polecam ja tutaj juz ktors raz i polecac bede


Ok dzieki a czy u tej Pani jest mozliwa wysylka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem? nie chce zostac oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dzieki a czy u tej Pani jest mozliwa wysylka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem? nie chce zostac oszukana


Ja odbieralam osobiście.  Wiec nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dzieki a czy u tej Pani jest mozliwa wysylka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem? nie chce zostac oszukana


Powiem tak jesli nie bedzie chciala wyslac za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem to nie kupuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: w w w.netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany arthrotec . A. 781 278 014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany arthrotec . A. 781 278 014


Jaka cena i czy jest mozliwosc odebrania na poczcie? Nie chce zeby ktokolwiek w domu widzial paczke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena i czy jest mozliwosc odebrania na poczcie? Nie chce zeby ktokolwiek w domu widzial paczke


Pani A zostawiła nr kontaktowy wiec raczej chce żeby do niej dzwonić lub pisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem, po prostu nie chce zostawiac sladow korespondencji w tel, dlatego najpierw chcialam sie upewnic tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś mi powie czy sam arth pomoze w 4-5tyg ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem, po prostu nie chce zostawiac sladow korespondencji w tel, dlatego najpierw chcialam sie upewnic tutaj


To raczej pani A. powinna się bać. Tobie za wykonanie aborcji nic nie grozi, a jej za pomoc w aborcji do trzech lat więzienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś mi powie czy sam arth pomoze w 4-5tyg ciazy?


Tego nikt nie wie. Sam Arthrotek ma około 70% skuteczności, i nie zależy to od wieku ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tego nikt nie wie. Sam Arthrotek ma około 70% skuteczności, i nie zależy to od wieku ciąży.


Boje sie ze proba sie nie powiedzie, chociaż z tego co czytalam im wczesniej tym lepiej i czesciej sie udaje niz nie, musze to zrobic jak najszybciej i szukam dobrego zrodla ale tylu jest oszustow ze szkoda slow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy zestaw ru+arth z internetu jest skuteczny? Czy ru to tylko placebo? Na oglaszamy24.pl jest duzo ofert ale nie wiem czy warto zamowic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy zestaw ru+arth z internetu jest skuteczny? Czy ru to tylko placebo? Na oglaszamy24.pl jest duzo ofert ale nie wiem czy warto zamowic


Żaden z handlarzy nie ma oryginalnego RU. Ich "zestawy" składają się z Arthroteku i dolozonej jednej tabletki mającej udawać RU. Najczęściej apap, albo jakiś lek na nadciśnienie. Oryginalne RU (mifepriston) możesz dostać tylko od women on web lub WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żaden z handlarzy nie ma oryginalnego RU. Ich "zestawy" składają się z Arthroteku i dolozonej jednej tabletki mającej udawać RU. Najczęściej apap, albo jakiś lek na nadciśnienie. Oryginalne RU (mifepriston) możesz dostać tylko od women on web lub WHW


Zdecydowanie zgadzam sie z tym co pisze koleżanka wyzej. Tabletka Ru jest oryginalna tylko z zestawem fundacji. Cała reszta to oszustwo a tym bardziej ze strony oglaszamy gdzie sa sami naciagacze. Nawet jest profil na FB ze tam to banda oszustow i przed nimi ostrzegaja. Jestes we wczesnym tc wiec napisz do WHW lub WOW i popros o wysylke. Jesli jednak chcesz art to napisz do pani Ani co wyzej podala swoj nr. Mi pomogla. Najlepiej to zadzwon a przekonasz sie ze kobieta jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdecydowanie zgadzam sie z tym co pisze koleżanka wyzej. Tabletka Ru jest oryginalna tylko z zestawem fundacji. Cała reszta to oszustwo a tym bardziej ze strony oglaszamy gdzie sa sami naciagacze. Nawet jest profil na FB ze tam to banda oszustow i przed nimi ostrzegaja. Jestes we wczesnym tc wiec napisz do WHW lub WOW i popros o wysylke. Jesli jednak chcesz art to napisz do pani Ani co wyzej podala swoj nr. Mi pomogla. Najlepiej to zadzwon a przekonasz sie ze kobieta jest ok.


Dziekuje za odp, a czy Pani sam arth pomogl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam art mi pomogl zastosowalam ok 3 tyg ciazy dopochwowo i sie powiodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje za odp, a czy Pani sam arth pomogl?


Tak mi pomogl sam arthrotec. Bylam na poczatku 7tc. Ale nie wszystki pomaga. Wtedy kiedy ja bralam byla jeszcze kobieta w 5tc i jej sie nie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam art mi pomogl zastosowalam ok 3 tyg ciazy dopochwowo i sie powiodlo


Branie dopochwowo raczej jest odradzane bo tabletki tak dobrze sie nie rozpuszczaja i lekarz moze je wykryc jesli trafisz do szpitala. Jednak to jest Twoja decyzja i Twoj wybor jak to zrobisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tylko dopisze, że nie ma co się bać, że zestaw długo idzie, tak jak tu straszą. Ja zamowilam 8.02, wysłały 11.02 a dziś ja dostałam, także szła cztery dni z Indii. Zaraz zaczynam .. S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tylko dopisze, że nie ma co się bać, że zestaw długo idzie, tak jak tu straszą. Ja zamowilam 8.02, wysłały 11.02 a dziś ja dostałam, także szła cztery dni z Indii. Zaraz zaczynam .. S.


Zestaw jest pewniejszy ale sa wojewodztwa zagrozone gdzie ponoc nie wysyłaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw jest pewniejszy ale sa wojewodztwa zagrozone gdzie ponoc nie wysyłaja


To możesz zamówić do bezpiecznego i podjechać albo poprosić o nierejestrowana i wtedy celnicy jej nie sprawdzają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie za tzw 20 tab za 170 zł, wysyłka z możliwościa sprawdzenia i płatne przy odbiorze, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Potrzebuje arthrotec bardzo pilnke, moze ma ktos do odsprzedania bądź jest tutaj osoba co ma dojścia do apteki i moze od ręki go zdobyć? Prosze pilnie o odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Potrzebuje arthrotec bardzo pilnke, moze ma ktos do odsprzedania bądź jest tutaj osoba co ma dojścia do apteki i moze od ręki go zdobyć? Prosze pilnie o odpowiedz.


Wyżej jest pani A z pod nr 014 zadz do niej pomoże półtora miesiąca temu brałam od niej zostało mi nawet 6 tabl bo próba się powiodła pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyżej jest pani A z pod nr 014 zadz do niej pomoże półtora miesiąca temu brałam od niej zostało mi nawet 6 tabl bo próba się powiodła pozdrawiam



A jak wysoko jest ten post? Orientujesz sie? Nie moge sie doszukac

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej :Smile: 



Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyżej jest pani A z pod nr 014 zadz do niej pomoże półtora miesiąca temu brałam od niej zostało mi nawet 6 tabl bo próba się powiodła pozdrawiam


Czy jest ona w 100% uczciwa? Trochę się jednak obawiam, ponieważ Pani nie chce wysyłać już za pobraniem, stąd moje obawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny pomocy 27 stycznia bralam arth forte krwawilam 10 dni
Dwa razy bylam u ginekologa zeby sie upewnic ze sie udalo. Na usg nic nie widac minelo juz 20 dni a ja dalej mam objawy ciazy nudnosci i klocie w okolicach pępka czy lekarz mogl sie mylic ? Czy ktoras  was tak miala ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest ona w 100% uczciwa? Trochę się jednak obawiam, ponieważ Pani nie chce wysyłać już za pobraniem, stąd moje obawy


To nie ma być "za pobraniem" tylko "ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą" a to dwie różne rzeczy. I jeśli sprzedawca nie chce się zgodzić na tą drugą opcję, to ja bym nie brała, bo widocznie ma coś do ukrycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy badanie beta hcg (nie ilościowe / pozytywne negatywne) jest tak samo wiarygodne jak beta hcg ilościowe? Prosze o odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie ma być "za pobraniem" tylko "ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą" a to dwie różne rzeczy. I jeśli sprzedawca nie chce się zgodzić na tą drugą opcję, to ja bym nie brała, bo widocznie ma coś do ukrycia.


   Pobranie i sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłaceniem, to daje Ci niemalże 100% gwarancji,że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Jeśli sprzedawca ma problem z wysłaniem takiej przesyłki, to od razu daj sobie spokój.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł
Marzena 579.277.993
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma moze ktoras z Was sprzedac arth ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma moze ktoras z Was sprzedac arth ?


Kpisz czy o drogę pytasz ? Choćby post wyżej masz ogłoszenie, już nie mówiąc o tym że cały wątek jest najeżony przeróżnymi ogłoszeniami...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupowalam od pani Ani.przemila osoba.sama pilnowala mi czasu.jest ok .A ta co pisze ze grozi jej 3 lata to niech pomysli o sobie a potem o niej bo co ona robi to chyba gorsza sprawa.Jest kobieta uczciwa i godna polecenia a ze boi sie za pobraniem? To dzieki tym co w ostatniej chwili ja wystawily .pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły całe opakowanie za tzw 20 tab za 170 zł, wysyłka z możliwościa sprawdzenia i płatne przy odbiorze, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com


Proszę o sprawdzenie maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

artrotec nigdy nie wiadomo czy zadziała 
ja dzisiaj zamówiłam ze strony women help women i powiem wam że praktycznie od razu odpowiadają na pytania  i samo zatwierdzenie przez lekarza szybciej niż na women on wave 
do tego jeśli chodzi o darowiznę wiadomo można podobno obniżyć ale na wow jak co do czego wystawiają 90 euro
a na whw 75 
razem z oplatami banku wyniosło mnie ok 375 zł 
dziewczyny zamawiajcie na whw szybko i pewnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktos jeszcze kto robi to jutro?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest ktos jeszcze kto robi to jutro?


Nawet jesli nie ma to na nas też mozesz liczyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nawet jesli nie ma to na nas też mozesz liczyc


Bardzo dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest ktos jeszcze kto robi to jutro?


ja tez jutro, no to jestesmy we dwie o ktorej zaczynasz? i jakie masz tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez jutro, no to jestesmy we dwie o ktorej zaczynasz? i jakie masz tabletki?


Zaczynam około 16 mam arthrotec a ty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 9 tabletek ktoś chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 9 tabletek ktoś chce


Arthrotec bo jak nie wyrzucam za dużo już mojej traumy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny !!! Zamawiajcie ze strony Women on Web, naprawdę to wiarygodne źródło. Do mnie przesyłka szła 7 dni łącznie z weekendem. Miałam numer przesyłki i mogłam ją cały czas monitorować. Z Women on Web miałam cały czas kontakt. Odpowiadali na wszystkie moje pytania. Dostałam dokładną instrukcję co mam zrobić krok po kroku. Kosztowało mnie to 75 euro.Kontakt w języku Polskim. Zanim zamówiłam od nich , pokusiłam się na zakup "mi.........lu" od poleconego człowieka. Piszę w cudzy słowiu bo tabletki nie były w blistrze tylko luzem,było ich 8 a powinno być 12 i kosztowały mnie 500 zł i nic nie dały. Dlatego postanowiłam napisać tutaj. Naprawdę nie mam w tym żadnego interesu żebyście kupowały od organizacji Women on Web. Ale skorzystajcie z mojego doświadczenia i oszczędźcie sobie rozczarowań. Ja mam to już za sobą, dzisiaj w nocy wszystko się odbyło zgodnie z planem. 
Trzymam za Was kciuki, mamy prawo decydować o swoim ciele,życiu i przyszłości. Trzymajcie się !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kompletnie nie rozumiem ludzi którzy chcą się dorobić na na tak trudnej"decyzji" kobiet. sprzedaż tabletek typu np. cytotec które w aptece kosztują 50 zł, za 450 zł to skrajne draństwo. Wstydźcie się wszyscy którzy tak robicie.Hieny ludzkich nieszczęść.Takie postępowanie nie ma nic wspólnego z pomocą to zwykłe skurwysyństwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl


Prosze sprawdzic mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z nowymi przepisami,handel środkami wczesnoporonnymi bez zalecenia lekarza jest zabroniony. Szykujcie się na kontrolę policji i odpowiednie kary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany y

> Zgodnie z nowymi przepisami,handel środkami wczesnoporonnymi bez zalecenia lekarza jest zabroniony. Szykujcie się na kontrolę policji i odpowiednie kary.


z praktycznego puntktu widzenia tu jest handel tabletkami na chore stawy wiec daruj sobie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest tu ktos komu tabletki arth nie pomogły? Co wtedy zrobiliście? U mnie kuracja sie nie udała i jestem w kropce  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest tu ktos komu tabletki arth nie pomogły? Co wtedy zrobiliście? U mnie kuracja sie nie udała i jestem w kropce


Mnie nie pomogło dwa razy. Czekam na zestaw z WHW

----------


## Nananana31

Witam, potrzebuje arthrotecu. Ma ktoś może opakowanie :/ najlepiej z Lublina/bliskich okolic, by móc odebrać osobiście :/ Nie śpię na pieniążkach więc cena też niech będzie nie za wysoka :/ z góry dziękuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kompletnie nie rozumiem ludzi którzy chcą się dorobić na na tak trudnej"decyzji" kobiet. sprzedaż tabletek typu np. cytotec które w aptece kosztują 50 zł, za 450 zł to skrajne draństwo. Wstydźcie się wszyscy którzy tak robicie.Hieny ludzkich nieszczęść.Takie postępowanie nie ma nic wspólnego z pomocą to zwykłe skurwysyństwo.


   W zupełności się zgadzam - to nie pomoc, to skurwysyństwo!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zupełności się zgadzam - to nie pomoc, to skurwysyństwo!!!!


Zawsze można sobie iść prywatnie do lekarza i załatwić receptę za 160zl albo zrobić zabieg za 1500zl nikt za darmo tabletek nierozdaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze można sobie iść prywatnie do lekarza i załatwić receptę za 160zl albo zrobić zabieg za 1500zl nikt za darmo tabletek nierozdaje


   No bez jaj. Ja wszystko rozumiem, każdy chce zarobić, ale 300 lub 400 zł za Arthrotec to przeginka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś może z pomorskiego odbiór osobisty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam około 16 mam arthrotec a ty?


hej i jak zaczelas? jak sie czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No bez jaj. Ja wszystko rozumiem, każdy chce zarobić, ale 300 lub 400 zł za Arthrotec to przeginka.


Nie no tu sie zgodze to sporo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec bo jak nie wyrzucam za dużo już mojej traumy


O jakiej traumie piszesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie no tu sie zgodze to sporo


   Sporo to jest zbyt łagodne określenie. Ja zdaję sobie sprawę, że nikt nie sprzeda po cenie aptecznej a już na pewno nie odda za darmo, ale trzeba mieć jakieś sumienie i chociaż odrobinę wstydu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O jakiej traumie piszesz?


   No teraz to zadałaś pytanie. A co Ty myślisz,że usunięcie ciąży to wyjście na imprezę? Samo zrobienie aborcji, to już jest trauma a jej przebieg jeszcze pogarsza całą sytuację. Takie coś zostaje w głowie do końca życia nie zależnie od tego z jakich przyczyn się to robi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No teraz to zadałaś pytanie. A co Ty myślisz,że usunięcie ciąży to wyjście na imprezę? Samo zrobienie aborcji, to już jest trauma a jej przebieg jeszcze pogarsza całą sytuację. Takie coś zostaje w głowie do końca życia nie zależnie od tego z jakich przyczyn się to robi.


   Kobiety usuwające ciążę, to nie roboty, które nie mają serca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No teraz to zadałaś pytanie. A co Ty myślisz,że usunięcie ciąży to wyjście na imprezę? Samo zrobienie aborcji, to już jest trauma a jej przebieg jeszcze pogarsza całą sytuację. Takie coś zostaje w głowie do końca życia nie zależnie od tego z jakich przyczyn się to robi.


Czemu chcesz przekazać komuś tabletki, jak wiesz, że to wiąże się z traumą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu chcesz przekazać komuś tabletki, jak wiesz, że to wiąże się z traumą?


   A dlatego, że na pewno jest nie jedna osoba, która ich potrzebuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobiety usuwające ciążę, to nie roboty, które nie mają serca.


Tak myślę, że każda kobieta ma serce. Czasem je zagłusza. Nie osądzam. Pytam, właśnie dlatego, bo to bardzo trudna sytuacja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam około 16 mam arthrotec a ty?


Dlaczego to chcesz zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak myślę, że każda kobieta ma serce. Czasem je zagłusza. Nie osądzam. Pytam, właśnie dlatego, bo to bardzo trudna sytuacja


  Ojejku i po co Ty chcesz to rozgrzebywać? Daj sobie spokój. Sobie i tym dziewczynom, które chcą jak najszybciej o tym zapomnieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez jutro, no to jestesmy we dwie o ktorej zaczynasz? i jakie masz tabletki?


Dziewczyny, właśnie wyżej jedna z Was napisała, że to trauma na całe życie. Dajcie sobie szansę nie przeżywać tej traumy. To nie jest tylko gadanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, właśnie wyżej jedna z Was napisała, że to trauma na całe życie. Dajcie sobie szansę nie przeżywać tej traumy. To nie jest tylko gadanie


   Urodzenie nie chcianego dziecka, to jeszcze większa trauma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ojejku i po co Ty chcesz to rozgrzebywać? Daj sobie spokój. Sobie i tym dziewczynom, które chcą jak najszybciej o tym zapomnieć.


Nie rozgrzebuję. Bardzo współczuję i chciałbym pomóc. Myślę, że to jak być w żałobie. Dlatego rozmawiam i pytam. Może można kogoś uchronić od tej traumy. Jak Ty to wiesz, bo przeżyłaś, to możesz właśnie komuś pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozgrzebuję. Bardzo współczuję i chciałbym pomóc. Myślę, że to jak być w żałobie. Dlatego rozmawiam i pytam. Może można kogoś uchronić od tej traumy. Jak Ty to wiesz, bo przeżyłaś, to możesz właśnie komuś pomóc


   Taaaa? Ciekawe w jaki sposób? Nie wpadłaś na to,że może większość tych kobiet nie ma ochoty o tym rozmawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Urodzenie nie chcianego dziecka, to jeszcze większa trauma.


Kobieta boi się dziecka, nie chce go, kiedy więc go już nie ma, w pierwszej chwili czuje ulgę, a potem...
Przychodzi refleksja i narasta dręczące poczucie winy, które zmienia się w poczucie krzywdy, i następuje
zmiana osobowości: trudny charakter, drażliwość, zmienność itd. Opiekowałam się setkami kobiet i nigdy
żadna nie miała do mnie pretensji o to, że urodziła dziecko.Wszystkie są bardzo wdzięczne i nieraz
przez lata przysyłają zdjęcia swoich dzieci, bo nie jest prawdą, że z tak zwanej niechcianej ciąży rodzi się
zawsze niechciane dziecko.

To cytat z 19.09.2016: KAFETERIA - Aborcja jak życ z piętnem zbrodni - Forum dla kobiet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak będzie Cię to dotykało to pamiętaj że możesz liczyć na pomoc i wsparcie. Bo takie przeżycie rzeczywiście nie jest obojętne dla żadnej z kobiet. Naprawdę nie osądzam. nawet nie wyobrażam sobie co można czuć, bo nigdy nie byłam w takiej sytuacji. straciłam dziecko w łonie w sposób niezależny ode mnie. Jestem matką i chciałam zrozumieć o czym pisałaś na początku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieta boi się dziecka, nie chce go, kiedy więc go już nie ma, w pierwszej chwili czuje ulgę, a potem...
> Przychodzi refleksja i narasta dręczące poczucie winy, które zmienia się w poczucie krzywdy, i następuje
> zmiana osobowości: trudny charakter, drażliwość, zmienność itd. Opiekowałam się setkami kobiet i nigdy
> żadna nie miała do mnie pretensji o to, że urodziła dziecko.Wszystkie są bardzo wdzięczne i nieraz
> przez lata przysyłają zdjęcia swoich dzieci, bo nie jest prawdą, że z tak zwanej niechcianej ciąży rodzi się
> zawsze niechciane dziecko.
> 
> To cytat z 19.09.2016: KAFETERIA - Aborcja jak życ z piętnem zbrodni - Forum dla kobiet


Kobieto odejdz z tego forum bo jest tutaj calkowicie inna temtyka. Zagladaja tutaj kobiety majace problem i szukajace rozwiazania. Myslisz ze one tego nie przemyslały? Jestesmy dorosłe i same odpowiadamy za swoje wybory. Najlepiej zrobisz jak zalozysz maila zostawisz tutaj i zaproponujesz swoja pomoc i tyle. Albo jeszcze lepiej załóż własna strone i przestań wmawiać innym swoje zdanie z ktorym nikt sie tutaj nie zgadza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No teraz to zadałaś pytanie. A co Ty myślisz,że usunięcie ciąży to wyjście na imprezę? Samo zrobienie aborcji, to już jest trauma a jej przebieg jeszcze pogarsza całą sytuację. Takie coś zostaje w głowie do końca życia nie zależnie od tego z jakich przyczyn się to robi.


O jakiej traumie piszesz? Mam dwie aborcje za sobą i żadnej traumy. Sęk w tym, że bylam w 100% pewna że chcę to zrobić i po wszystkim poczułam tylko ulgę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

Obrót hurtowy produktami leczniczymi mogą prowadzić wyłącznie hurtownie farmaceutyczne, składy celne i konsygnacyjne produktów leczniczych. Do składów celnych i konsygnacyjnych produktów leczniczych stosuje się odpowiednio przepisy dotyczące hurtowni farmaceutycznej.


Treść przytoczonych przepisów uzasadnia zainteresowanie sprawą zarówno organów celnych, jak i Policji.

Opisany w art. 124 Prawa farmaceutycznego czyn jest występkiem, regulowanym przez przepisy ogólne prawa karnego.


Zgodnie z art. 8 Kodeksu karnego (dalej: K.k.) zbrodnię można popełnić tylko umyślnie; występek można popełnić także nieumyślnie, jeżeli ustawa tak stanowi. Fakt, że nie wiedziała Pani, że sprzedawanie leków na receptę jest niedozwolone, nie zwolni więc Pani od odpowiedzialności za występek.

Mimo że dokonała Pani kilku sprzedaży leków, a nawet jeżeli nie doszło do sprzedaży – to usiłowała Pani to zrobić, będzie to uznane za jeden czyn zabroniony, gdyż stało się w krótkich odstępach czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

h t  tp s: // w w w . youtube.com/watch?v=513otrR07gw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja - Świadectwo matki, która poddała się aborcji sądząc, że jest to jej jedyna opcja.

h t tp s: // w w w . youtube.com/watch?v=513otrR07gw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taaaa? Ciekawe w jaki sposób? Nie wpadłaś na to,że może większość tych kobiet nie ma ochoty o tym rozmawiać?


Gdybyś kiedyś jednak chciała porozmawiać ...

Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdybyś kiedyś jednak chciała porozmawiać ...
> 
> Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
> k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
> w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
> 58 6 915 915
> Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00


  Nie, nie będę chciał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, nie będę chciał.


Tym bardziej nie rozumiem ... skoro widzisz cierpienie swojej kobiety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.
> 
> Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.
> 
> Obrót hurtowy produktami leczniczymi mogą prowadzić wyłącznie hurtownie farmaceutyczne, składy celne i konsygnacyjne produktów leczniczych. Do składów celnych i konsygnacyjnych produktów leczniczych stosuje się odpowiednio przepisy dotyczące hurtowni farmaceutycznej.
> 
> 
> Treść przytoczonych przepisów uzasadnia zainteresowanie sprawą zarówno organów celnych, jak i Policji.
> ...


   Ty weź się tak nie wczuwaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tym bardziej nie rozumiem ... skoro widzisz cierpienie swojej kobiety


   Ja uważam tą rozmowę za zakończoną. Trzymaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam niewykorzystaną paczkę z WH: jedna tabletka mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Do odbioru osobistego w Warszawie. 500 zł. I nietknięte opakowanie Arthrotecu (20 tabletek) - 200 zł.  maria.89@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam niewykorzystaną paczkę z WH: jedna tabletka mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Do odbioru osobistego w Warszawie. 500 zł. I nietknięte opakowanie Arthrotecu (20 tabletek) - 200 zł.  maria.89@onet.pl


"i chcę bezczelnie zarobić jakieś 350 zł"  zapomniałaś dopisać, pindo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "i chcę bezczelnie zarobić jakieś 350 zł"  zapomniałaś dopisać, pindo


Pindo? Jak ty do niej mowisz ?! ;// nie obrazasz "iwonamati" np ktorzy za zestaw chca 900 tylko kobitke a moze niech sb zarobi bo ryzykuje sprzrdaqajac. Nie wtracaj sie w nie swoje sprawy pizdo .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "i chcę bezczelnie zarobić jakieś 350 zł"  zapomniałaś dopisać, pindo


Nie żebym czuła potrzebę tłumaczenia się komukolwiek, ale niestety sama za tyle kupiłam. Arthrotec równe 200, MW kosztowało mnie jakieś 400 i półtorej tygodnia czekania. Na szczęście do tego czasu wystarczyło mi jedno opakowanie Art. Może ktoś potrzebuje szybciej i bez stresu? A u mnie w szufladzie się zwyczajnie zmarnuje. maria89@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię zestaw potrzebującej dziewczynie . w rozsadnej cenie . wysylka 24h lub odbior osobisty.
781278014 
Anna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTEWojewództwo? jestrowany;155307]Odstąpię zestaw potrzebującej dziewczynie . w rozsadnej cenie . wysylka 24h lub odbior osobisty.
781278014 
Anna.[/QUOTE]

Cena? Województwo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie żebym czuła potrzebę tłumaczenia się komukolwiek, ale niestety sama za tyle kupiłam. Arthrotec równe 200, MW kosztowało mnie jakieś 400 i półtorej tygodnia czekania. Na szczęście do tego czasu wystarczyło mi jedno opakowanie Art. Może ktoś potrzebuje szybciej i bez stresu? A u mnie w szufladzie się zwyczajnie zmarnuje. maria89@onet.pl


Ja to bym sobie zostawiła na czarną godzinę, ale nie, lepiej zarobić  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja to bym sobie zostawiła na czarną godzinę, ale nie, lepiej zarobić


A moze bedzie sie dziewczyna teraz lepiej zabezpieczac? Bardziej uważać? Może jak juz zajdze to świadomie? Wychodzi na to że dla Ciebie takie akcje to normalka i robisz aborcje 12 razy w roku. Żal mi Cie dziewczyno bo jestes najdziwniejsza na tym forum. Nikt inny sie tutaj tak nie czepia i nie obraża jak Ty. Widać nie masz w domu co robić i uprzykrzasz byt na tym forum innym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A moze bedzie sie dziewczyna teraz lepiej zabezpieczac? Bardziej uważać? Może jak juz zajdze to świadomie? Wychodzi na to że dla Ciebie takie akcje to normalka i robisz aborcje 12 razy w roku. Żal mi Cie dziewczyno bo jestes najdziwniejsza na tym forum. Nikt inny sie tutaj tak nie czepia i nie obraża jak Ty. Widać nie masz w domu co robić i uprzykrzasz byt na tym forum innym


Dobrze się czujesz ? To był mój 3 (słownie TRZECI) post na tym forum. Ale już stąd idę, bo tu tylko wyzwiska i wzajemne najezdzanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Prawdopodobieństwo, że zastosowanie mizoprostolu doprowadzi do poronienia wynosi ponad 90%. Mizoprostol w większości krajów dostępny jest w aptekach, występuje też pod nazwą Cytotec i Arthrotec."
To jest oryginalny cytat ze strony wow, moze ktos mi wytlumaczyc daczwgo tu pisza 90% skutecznosci a na polskich firach 60-70%?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cze dziewczyny. Chcialabym sie z wami podzielic moimi przezyciami a jednoczesnie uzyskac odpowiedz czy to tak powinno wygladac i czy waszym zdaniem sie udalo. Otoz wzielam pierwsza dawke tabletki okropne duze, robila sie z nich obrzydliwa papka, po kilkunastu minutach mialam lekkie krwawienie, bolal mnie brzuch, mialam dreszcze. Po 3 godzinach zazylam dosuatnie kolejne 3 tabletki. Krwawienie nasililo sie, zaczely wylatywac skrzepy, bolaly mnie plecy, brzuch, mialam dreszcze. Skrzepow bylo sporo. I to nie wcale takie male. Po jakiejs godzinie wyleciala ze mnie dosyc duza wielka galareta, taka czerwono-biala. Nie wiedzialam co to jest, myslalam ze to to, ale nie chcialam wierzyc ze tak szybko by to poszlo no i mialam racje...Po uplynieciu kolejnych 3 godzin wzielam ostatnia trzecia dawke. No i sie zaczelo... krwawienie na dobre, lecialy caly czas skrzepy bolaly mnie plecy w dole, brzuch, dostalam biegunke, mialam stan podgoraczkowy. Po godzinie dostalam strasznie silnego skurczu myslalam ze nie wytrzymam. Po kilkunastu kolejny skurcz nie do zniesienia, nie wiedzialam co robic. Balam sie ze przyjdzie nastepny. Po jakims czasie siedzac poczulam, ze cos ze mnie wylecialo. Pobieglam do toalety a na podpasce byl wielki skrzep krwi z jakas tkanka, blonka taki twardy. Niewiem ale wydaje mi sie ze to bylo to. Potem juz sie wszystko zaczelo uspokajac. Mialam jeszcze lekka biegunke, ale brzuch juz tak nie bolal ani plecy. Ale znosnie. Teraz juz czuje dobrze, mam lekkie krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce. Ale zadnych bolu. Piersi jeszcze mnie bola. I tu mam do was pytanie: jak myslicie czy to moglo by to czy sie mysle. Chce isc do lekarza jak najszybciej bo nie wytrzymam z niepewnosci ale niewiem kiedy bedzie rozsadnie isc. Prosze was o rade bo to byl moj pierwszy raz i ostatni. A i dodam, ze caly czas ze mna byl moj maz, ktory mnie wspieral i pomagal. Naprawde to bardzo wazne, aby ktos byl bo samemu to straszne. A i dodam, ze to byl 6/7 tc. Prosze napiszcie co myslicie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cze dziewczyny. Chcialabym sie z wami podzielic moimi przezyciami a jednoczesnie uzyskac odpowiedz czy to tak powinno wygladac i czy waszym zdaniem sie udalo. Otoz wzielam pierwsza dawke tabletki okropne duze, robila sie z nich obrzydliwa papka, po kilkunastu minutach mialam lekkie krwawienie, bolal mnie brzuch, mialam dreszcze. Po 3 godzinach zazylam dosuatnie kolejne 3 tabletki. Krwawienie nasililo sie, zaczely wylatywac skrzepy, bolaly mnie plecy, brzuch, mialam dreszcze. Skrzepow bylo sporo. I to nie wcale takie male. Po jakiejs godzinie wyleciala ze mnie dosyc duza wielka galareta, taka czerwono-biala. Nie wiedzialam co to jest, myslalam ze to to, ale nie chcialam wierzyc ze tak szybko by to poszlo no i mialam racje...Po uplynieciu kolejnych 3 godzin wzielam ostatnia trzecia dawke. No i sie zaczelo... krwawienie na dobre, lecialy caly czas skrzepy bolaly mnie plecy w dole, brzuch, dostalam biegunke, mialam stan podgoraczkowy. Po godzinie dostalam strasznie silnego skurczu myslalam ze nie wytrzymam. Po kilkunastu kolejny skurcz nie do zniesienia, nie wiedzialam co robic. Balam sie ze przyjdzie nastepny. Po jakims czasie siedzac poczulam, ze cos ze mnie wylecialo. Pobieglam do toalety a na podpasce byl wielki skrzep krwi z jakas tkanka, blonka taki twardy. Niewiem ale wydaje mi sie ze to bylo to. Potem juz sie wszystko zaczelo uspokajac. Mialam jeszcze lekka biegunke, ale brzuch juz tak nie bolal ani plecy. Ale znosnie. Teraz juz czuje dobrze, mam lekkie krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce. Ale zadnych bolu. Piersi jeszcze mnie bola. I tu mam do was pytanie: jak myslicie czy to moglo by to czy sie mysle. Chce isc do lekarza jak najszybciej bo nie wytrzymam z niepewnosci ale niewiem kiedy bedzie rozsadnie isc. Prosze was o rade bo to byl moj pierwszy raz i ostatni. A i dodam, ze caly czas ze mna byl moj maz, ktory mnie wspieral i pomagal. Naprawde to bardzo wazne, aby ktos byl bo samemu to straszne. A i dodam, ze to byl 6/7 tc. Prosze napiszcie co myslicie...


Wychodzi na to ze sie udało. Powiem Ci ze strasznie ciezko przychodzilas mimo 6/7tc bo ja tez tak zazywalam art ale u mnie nic specjalnego sie nie działo a jednak zadziałało. Od razu po pierwszym krwawieniu ustapil mi obrzek persi i poczulam sie lepiej. Ogolnie to jesli sie udało to objawy ciazy moga sie jeszcze utrzymac przez troche. Jesli chcesz robcic test ciazowy to odradzam bo do 5 tygodni moze wychodzic falszywie pozytywny przez bete ktora po malu sie obniza. Idz w poniedzialek do lekarza albo dopiero za kilka dni bo sa tacy co Cie wysla na lyzczkowanie jesli stwierdza poronienie. Mozesz tez zrobic bete 2 razy jesli wynik bedzie malał znaczy ze sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze się czujesz ? To był mój 3 (słownie TRZECI) post na tym forum. Ale już stąd idę, bo tu tylko wyzwiska i wzajemne najezdzanie.


Haha śmieszna jestes. 3 posty a juz zdazyłaś obrażać babke ktora chce sprzedac zestaw i arthrotec. Do tego piszesz sama o sobie z tymi wyzwiskami i najezdzaniu bo sama zaczełaś... Idz idz takich ludzi tutaj nie potrzeba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wychodzi na to ze sie udało. Powiem Ci ze strasznie ciezko przychodzilas mimo 6/7tc bo ja tez tak zazywalam art ale u mnie nic specjalnego sie nie działo a jednak zadziałało. Od razu po pierwszym krwawieniu ustapil mi obrzek persi i poczulam sie lepiej. Ogolnie to jesli sie udało to objawy ciazy moga sie jeszcze utrzymac przez troche. Jesli chcesz robcic test ciazowy to odradzam bo do 5 tygodni moze wychodzic falszywie pozytywny przez bete ktora po malu sie obniza. Idz w poniedzialek do lekarza albo dopiero za kilka dni bo sa tacy co Cie wysla na lyzczkowanie jesli stwierdza poronienie. Mozesz tez zrobic bete 2 razy jesli wynik bedzie malał znaczy ze sie udało


powiem Ci szczerze skurcze byly okropne, myslalam ze nie wytrzymam, a uwierz mi ze nie przesadzam, przezylam porod i wiem co to skurcze te byly tak mocne, musialam w zebach trzymac cos bo tak chyba by mnie wszyscy slyszeli. Tez myslalam, ze to bedzie troche lagodniej nie oczekiwalam ze przejde bezbolesnie ale tego sie nie spodziewalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "Prawdopodobieństwo, że zastosowanie mizoprostolu doprowadzi do poronienia wynosi ponad 90%. Mizoprostol w większości krajów dostępny jest w aptekach, występuje też pod nazwą Cytotec i Arthrotec."
> To jest oryginalny cytat ze strony wow, moze ktos mi wytlumaczyc daczwgo tu pisza 90% skutecznosci a na polskich firach 60-70%?


Sam arthrotec ma 60-70% skutecznosci. Zestaw ktory zamawiasz jak sama nazwa wskazuje sklada sie z dwoch roznych tabletek. Mifepristone i misoprostol ktore daje ponad 90% powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powiem Ci szczerze skurcze byly okropne, myslalam ze nie wytrzymam, a uwierz mi ze nie przesadzam, przezylam porod i wiem co to skurcze te byly tak mocne, musialam w zebach trzymac cos bo tak chyba by mnie wszyscy slyszeli. Tez myslalam, ze to bedzie troche lagodniej nie oczekiwalam ze przejde bezbolesnie ale tego sie nie spodziewalam


Kazdy organizm jest inny tak samo jak porod.  Pierwszy moze byc ok a z drugim juz moze byc ciezko. Jednak z tego co tutaj piszesz masz juz to sa soba. Hormony moga Ci teraz szalec i mozesz czuc np poczucie winy ale to wszystko minie wiec trzymaj sie ciepło i staraj sie szybko zapomniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kazdy organizm jest inny tak samo jak porod.  Pierwszy moze byc ok a z drugim juz moze byc ciezko. Jednak z tego co tutaj piszesz masz juz to sa soba. Hormony moga Ci teraz szalec i mozesz czuc np poczucie winy ale to wszystko minie wiec trzymaj sie ciepło i staraj sie szybko zapomniec


dzieki wielkie za wsparcie. Moze pod koniec tygodnia pojde do lekarza albo zrobie bete. Musze sie poprostu upewnic. Ale fajnie ze mozna sie z kims podzielic ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam arthrotec ma 60-70% skutecznosci. Zestaw ktory zamawiasz jak sama nazwa wskazuje sklada sie z dwoch roznych tabletek. Mifepristone i misoprostol ktore daje ponad 90% powodzenia


Weszlam na pytanie o samym arth i cytotec i nie bylo tam mowy o zastawie w pozniejszych akapitach dopiero ze zestaw daje 98 a sam mizoprostol 90, dlatego mnie to zastanawia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, dziewczyny. Pisałam tutaj już wcześniej. Do poronienia doszło miesiąc temu. Wszystko wyszło pomyślnie. Natomiast męczy mnie jedna rzecz... czytałam, że krwawienie/plamienie trwa koło 2 tygodni. Mi leciała krew przez około 2. Potem mialam różnego rodzaju śluz. Raz różowy, raz brązowy, potem był jasny, wodnisty o zapachu stęchlizny  :Frown:  Czasem nie leciało nic. Czasem rano lub wieczorem znów krew. A ostatnio był to mocno brunatny śluz. Dziś rano zaczęła lecieć mi krew, całkiem sporo, jak zawsze pierwszego dnia okresu. I mam kilka pytań... czy może to być już miesiączka? Czy te śluzy były spowodowane jakąś infekcją? Czy udać sie do ginekologa? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, dziewczyny. Pisałam tutaj już wcześniej. Do poronienia doszło miesiąc temu. Wszystko wyszło pomyślnie. Natomiast męczy mnie jedna rzecz... czytałam, że krwawienie/plamienie trwa koło 2 tygodni. Mi leciała krew przez około 2. Potem mialam różnego rodzaju śluz. Raz różowy, raz brązowy, potem był jasny, wodnisty o zapachu stęchlizny  Czasem nie leciało nic. Czasem rano lub wieczorem znów krew. A ostatnio był to mocno brunatny śluz. Dziś rano zaczęła lecieć mi krew, całkiem sporo, jak zawsze pierwszego dnia okresu. I mam kilka pytań... czy może to być już miesiączka? Czy te śluzy były spowodowane jakąś infekcją? Czy udać sie do ginekologa? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź


Jeśli minął miesiąc od aborcji, to po prostu dostalas okres, gratulacje :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ja właśnie zaczynam swoją drugą próbę z arthrotec ostatnia miała takie skutki że nic na mnie nie podziała jedyne co miałam to że zrobił się krwiak kosmowkowy  i tyle ciąża niby zagrożona ale dalej jest dziś jest 8 tc proboje znów bądźcie zemna  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz zalecił mi brać Art dopochwowo 2 szt co 4 godziny czyli 4 szt na dzień i czynność powtórzyć w kolejnym dniu. Gdyby się nie udało zgłosić się do lekarza, zrobić beta. Czy ktoś miał podobne zalecenia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ja właśnie zaczynam swoją drugą próbę z arthrotec ostatnia miała takie skutki że nic na mnie nie podziała jedyne co miałam to że zrobił się krwiak kosmowkowy  i tyle ciąża niby zagrożona ale dalej jest dziś jest 8 tc proboje znów bądźcie zemna


Jak dawno to było i jak wykonywałaś próbę ? Moja jest dziś pierwsza i strasznie się boję. Ale nie mam już wyjścia. Każdy z 3 lekarzy potwierdził....to powinno poskutkować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekarz zalecił mi brać Art dopochwowo 2 szt co 4 godziny czyli 4 szt na dzień i czynność powtórzyć w kolejnym dniu. Gdyby się nie udało zgłosić się do lekarza, zrobić beta. Czy ktoś miał podobne zalecenia ?


Ale ty masz stwierdzoną ta ciążę obumarła, czy żywą? Bo jak żywą, to jest złe dawkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dawno to było i jak wykonywałaś próbę ? Moja jest dziś pierwsza i strasznie się boję. Ale nie mam już wyjścia. Każdy z 3 lekarzy potwierdził....to powinno poskutkować.


Jakieś 4 tygodnie temu  :Frown:  mam nadzieję że teraz się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ja właśnie zaczynam swoją drugą próbę z arthrotec ostatnia miała takie skutki że nic na mnie nie podziała jedyne co miałam to że zrobił się krwiak kosmowkowy  i tyle ciąża niby zagrożona ale dalej jest dziś jest 8 tc proboje znów bądźcie zemna


Mysle że Cie kojarze i jestem z Toba. Teraz z pewnoscia sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dawno to było i jak wykonywałaś próbę ? Moja jest dziś pierwsza i strasznie się boję. Ale nie mam już wyjścia. Każdy z 3 lekarzy potwierdził....to powinno poskutkować.


Jesli jestes z ciaza obumarła to możesz dopochwowo bo masz uzasadnienie. Ogolnie zaleca sie brac do ustnie bo lepiej sie rozpuszcza i lekarz nie wykryje. Za to bywa ze w pochwie znajduje sie cale nie rozpuszczone tabletki i moze być problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle że Cie kojarze i jestem z Toba. Teraz z pewnoscia sie uda


Dziekuje jestem po 1 dawce i zaczynam czuć jakieś bóle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje jestem po 1 dawce i zaczynam czuć jakieś bóle


To juz dobry znak  :Smile: 
A o ktorej bralas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 19 i dziwi mnie że tak szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 19 i dziwi mnie że tak szybko


Ciąża była zagrożona wiec myśle że dużo nie trzeba było żeby coś sie zaczeło dziac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam taką nadzieję  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam taką nadzieję


I jak sie czujesz? Jeszcze chwilka i druga dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak sie czujesz? Jeszcze chwilka i druga dawka


Lekkie bóle brzucha mała biegunka i nic poza tym ruszalam się dużo tylko nie wiem co jeszcze mam robić  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekkie bóle brzucha mała biegunka i nic poza tym ruszalam się dużo tylko nie wiem co jeszcze mam robić


Nie odpowiedzialas na pytanie czy to ciąża żywa, czy obumarła . Było tętno na USG ? Bo w przypadku żywej ciąży dawkowanie jest inne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie odpowiedzialas na pytanie czy to ciąża żywa, czy obumarła . Było tętno na USG ? Bo w przypadku żywej ciąży dawkowanie jest inne.


Żywa ciąża 8tc z krwiakiem kosmowkowym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żywa ciąża 8tc z krwiakiem kosmowkowym


To w przypadku żywej ciąży dawkowanie jest trzy razy po cztery tabletki co trzy godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To w przypadku żywej ciąży dawkowanie jest trzy razy po cztery tabletki co trzy godziny.


O tym wiem chyba sobie dziewczyny pomyliłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O tym wiem chyba sobie dziewczyny pomyliłam


ok, to sory, bo ktoś tu pisał o innym dawkowaniu. Ile masz już dawek za  sobą, coś się dzieje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 dawki tylko od czasu do czasu skurczowe ból brzucha czekam dalej  mała biegunka i dreszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skakałam zaczęłam krwawić nie jakoś bardzo poszłam do łazienki jak się podcieram na papieże została taka dość spora krwista galaretką czy to już ? Pomóżcie za godzinę 3dawka  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skakałam zaczęłam krwawić nie jakoś bardzo poszłam do łazienki jak się podcieram na papieże została taka dość spora krwista galaretką czy to już ? Pomóżcie za godzinę 3dawka


W ósmym tygodniu galaretka to za mało. Powinno chlupnac coś większego. Bierz trzecia dawkę i daj znać rano.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mogę po tej 3 dawce położyć się spać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogę po tej 3 dawce położyć się spać ?


Jeżeli dasz rade zasnac to prawdopodobnie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sanselam bez problemu obudziłam się i mam biegunkę krwawienie żywa krwią taka bardziej że śluzem zostały mi jeszcze 8 tabletek zastanawiam się czy nie wziasc jeszcze ich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sanselam bez problemu obudziłam się i mam biegunkę krwawienie żywa krwią taka bardziej że śluzem zostały mi jeszcze 8 tabletek zastanawiam się czy nie wziasc jeszcze ich


Żywa jasnoczerwona krew to raczej objaw poronienia, jeszcze że jest jej duzo. Masz jakieś tkanki jeszcze? "Wątrobki"? Bóle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tej krwi nie jest dużo tzn śluzu z krwią jak idę skakać to takie skrzepy wychodzą zazylam 4 tabletki teraz brzuch boli tak sporadycznie ale nie jakoś bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tej krwi nie jest dużo tzn śluzu z krwią jak idę skakać to takie skrzepy wychodzą zazylam 4 tabletki teraz brzuch boli tak sporadycznie ale nie jakoś bardzo


Kiedys przeszukalam cały internet na temat kuracji arth i zdazały sie przypadki ze ciąża obumarła ale nie było wiekszego krwawienia i trzeba było łyżeczkować. Moze u Ciebie bedzie podobnie? Bo skoro jakies tam skrzepy masz z lekkim krwawieniem to znaczy ze cos sie "sypie"  Najlepiej jak zglosisz sie jutro do lekarza wtedy bedziesz miała pewność. No i mozesz reszte tabletek spozytkować a miże coś sie rozkreci jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedys przeszukalam cały internet na temat kuracji arth i zdazały sie przypadki ze ciąża obumarła ale nie było wiekszego krwawienia i trzeba było łyżeczkować. Moze u Ciebie bedzie podobnie? Bo skoro jakies tam skrzepy masz z lekkim krwawieniem to znaczy ze cos sie "sypie"  Najlepiej jak zglosisz sie jutro do lekarza wtedy bedziesz miała pewność. No i mozesz reszte tabletek spozytkować a miże coś sie rozkreci jeszcze


.   Dziękuje zazylam 1dawke następna o 14 ostatnia postaram się być bardzo aktywna mam nadzieję że poleci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> .   Dziękuje zazylam 1dawke następna o 14 ostatnia postaram się być bardzo aktywna mam nadzieję że poleci


Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki. Musisz to strasznie przeżywać. Ja w takiej sytuacji chodziła bym już całkowicie siwa z nerwów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proboje już 2 raz  nie wiem co zrobię jak mi się nie uda  :Frown:  jakoś jestem chyba spokojna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce straszyc ale mialam podobna sytulacje tylko ze nie bralam samego art.. nie stety piersza dawke zwymiotowalam jakos po 2 godz po drugiej strasznie krwawilam zwijalam sie z bulu przy trzeciej bul byl znacznie slabszy ale nie stety nic nie wypadlo chociaz wciaz krwawilam ale nie stety nie udalo sie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce straszyc ale mialam podobna sytulacje tylko ze nie bralam samego art.. nie stety piersza dawke zwymiotowalam jakos po 2 godz po drugiej strasznie krwawilam zwijalam sie z bulu przy trzeciej bul byl znacznie slabszy ale nie stety nic nie wypadlo chociaz wciaz krwawilam ale nie stety nie udalo sie....


A co jeszcze brałas? W którym tygodniu byłas, jestes? Czy ciąża jest zagrożona?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A z kat wiesz że się nie dało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralam metotreksat i art. Po kilku dniach poszlam do ginekologa i stwierdzil ze jestem ( nadal) w ciazy. Obecnie czekam na kolejny zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralam metotreksat i art. Po kilku dniach poszlam do ginekologa i stwierdzil ze jestem ( nadal) w ciazy. Obecnie czekam na kolejny zestaw


Metotrexat pewnie nie był oryginalny. Mam nadzieję że teraz już czekasz na prawdziwy zestaw od women ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak tym razem od nich zamuwilam. Zamawialam raczej od sprawdzonej osoby duzo osub ja tutaj polecalo :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tym razem od nich zamuwilam. Zamawialam raczej od sprawdzonej osoby duzo osub ja tutaj polecalo :/


Mie sie raczej wydaje, że to piszą sami sprzedający, żebyś kupiła ich leki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tym razem od nich zamuwilam. Zamawialam raczej od sprawdzonej osoby duzo osub ja tutaj polecalo :/


Jak wygladały tabletki i jakie miałas dawkowanie? Bo tez szczeze brałam taki zestaw ale u mnie było ok. Mimo ze tez wydawało mi sie że metotreksat nie byl oryginalny to złapałam kontakt z osoba ktora tez taki brała i u niej wystapilo krwawienie juz po nim. I jesli mozna wiedziec od kogo brałas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka powinna być dawka metotrexat? I Arthur ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka powinna być dawka metotrexat? I Arthur ?


Ja mialam metotreksat od znajomej ( dala mi za darmo bo na grupie kupilam cytotec za450zl;///) 
Mialam 5 tabletek tylko metotreksatu i bralam 2 po okolo 5 godzinach 2 i na koncu 1. I mialam delikatne plamienie ale to jakbym rozciela palca.kilka kropli . wzielam cytotec i nie ;/// nie wypadlo ! Pojechalam do lekarza a on mi powiedzial ze ciaza jest ok i sie rozwija( okolo 5 tyg ) dziwne to dla mnie bylo ale wiedzialam ze musze powtorzyc wszystko . noe mialam juz od kogo po znajomosci zakolowac a drugi raz bym tak drogo cytotecu nie kupila. Wiec zamowilam od pani k.metotreksat plus arthrotek.
I bralam tak . 2 sztuki metotreksatu co 6 godzin i na koncu 4 sztuki arthtoteku dopochwowo a od rana arthrotek doustnie. Po 2 dawce bylo po wszystkim

Wiec powiem wam tak ...mialam metotreksat od kogos bliskiego plus orginalny cytotek i nic. Kupilam od sprzedawcy i sie udalo . kobitka mi pomogla wytlumaczyla . wiec naprawdę roznie to bywa moim zdaniem wszystko zalezy od organizmu. J.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka powinna być dawka metotrexat? I Arthur ?


Ja miałam 2 tabletki metot za 6 godzin kolejne 2 tabletki i za 6 godzin znowu 2 tabletki. Znowu po 6godzinach 4 tabletki arth pod jezyk na 30 minut wypluc rdzenie po rozpuszczeniu lub wyciagnac je przed zazyciem. za 3 godziny powtorzyc i za kolejne 3 godziny znowu  kolejna ostatnia dawka. Razem 12 tabletek arth i 6 metot. U mnie krwawienie sie pojawiło przed zazyciem 2 dawki arthroteku i mimo 6/7 tc nie przechodzilam tego zle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mialam metotreksat od znajomej ( dala mi za darmo bo na grupie kupilam cytotec za450zl;///) 
> Mialam 5 tabletek tylko metotreksatu i bralam 2 po okolo 5 godzinach 2 i na koncu 1. I mialam delikatne plamienie ale to jakbym rozciela palca.kilka kropli . wzielam cytotec i nie ;/// nie wypadlo ! Pojechalam do lekarza a on mi powiedzial ze ciaza jest ok i sie rozwija( okolo 5 tyg ) dziwne to dla mnie bylo ale wiedzialam ze musze powtorzyc wszystko . noe mialam juz od kogo po znajomosci zakolowac a drugi raz bym tak drogo cytotecu nie kupila. Wiec zamowilam od pani k.metotreksat plus arthrotek.
> I bralam tak . 2 sztuki metotreksatu co 6 godzin i na koncu 4 sztuki arthtoteku dopochwowo a od rana arthrotek doustnie. Po 2 dawce bylo po wszystkim
> 
> Wiec powiem wam tak ...mialam metotreksat od kogos bliskiego plus orginalny cytotek i nic. Kupilam od sprzedawcy i sie udalo . kobitka mi pomogla wytlumaczyla . wiec naprawdę roznie to bywa moim zdaniem wszystko zalezy od organizmu. J.


A jak wygladał ten memotrexat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu macie wszystko o metotreksacie, tylko trzeba pousuwac przerwy z linku,bo nie dało się inaczej wstawić:

h tt p:// w w w .womenonwaves.org/pl/page/930/what-is-methotrexate

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zaczynałam czwarty tydzień i też się cholernie bałam , ale mój facet był przy mnie.Jestem już po i mam nadzieję, że to już koniec wszystkiego , bo to nic przyjemnego, ale nie było aż tak jak to niektóre osoby opisują. . Zrobiłam to właśnie wczoraj. Zastosowałam 3 tabletki dopochwowo o godzinie 20  i przez 4 godziny miałam bóle skurcze i z brzucha i z krzyża no i ogólnie dół brzucha pobolewał. Później miałam delikatne dreszcze. Bóle  w sumie były do zniesienia. O godzinie 24 się zaczęło delikatne nieduże krwawienie, jednak ból taki jak dla miesiączki typowy był cały czas. O piątej z minutami poszłam do wc i coś ze mnie wyleciało i tutaj zaczął się strach , bo krwawienie się rozkręciło.....poleciało ze mnie jeszcze ze 3 razy kilka sporych skrzepów. I teraz mam 14.30 i jest znośnie nawet jestem zaskoczona, że nie krwawię bardziej. Ale faktycznie oszczędzam się mój skarb robi wszystko ....a jeszcze te upały dają do wiwatu. 
> Nie jest to nic przyjemnego , bo sumienie psychika i fizyczność ucierpi, ale nie ma koszmaru, ja jestem słabo odporna na ból i przetrwałam nawet nie brałam żadnego przeciwbólowego. Tyle, że każdy inaczej reaguje.


Byłam w 10 tyg. kiedy wzięłam, ból niesamowity...naćpana byłam przeciwbólowymi... teraz z narzeczonym staram się o dziecko i nic z tego nie wychodzi. Zastanów się.
Zostanie to z Tobą na zawsze. Nigdy w życiu nie podjęłabym takiej decyzji gdyby, wiedziała jak tego będę żałować. Ciągnąć się to będzie do końca życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam w 10 tyg. kiedy wzięłam, ból niesamowity...naćpana byłam przeciwbólowymi... teraz z narzeczonym staram się o dziecko i nic z tego nie wychodzi. Zastanów się.
> Zostanie to z Tobą na zawsze. Nigdy w życiu nie podjęłabym takiej decyzji gdyby, wiedziała jak tego będę żałować. Ciągnąć się to będzie do końca życia.


Mega stary post bo nie ma upałow wiec dziewczyna Ci raczej nie odpowie. Poza tym ona juz to zrobiła wiec co jej mowisz zeby sie zastanowiła. Obstawiam ze jestes z tej netporadni i ciagle tylko sie za kogos podajesz zeby robic nam wyrzuty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam w 10 tyg. kiedy wzięłam, ból niesamowity...naćpana byłam przeciwbólowymi... teraz z narzeczonym staram się o dziecko i nic z tego nie wychodzi. Zastanów się.
> Zostanie to z Tobą na zawsze. Nigdy w życiu nie podjęłabym takiej decyzji gdyby, wiedziała jak tego będę żałować. Ciągnąć się to będzie do końca życia.


Każdy zastanawia się przed aborcją, to że ty nie byłas zdecydowana, to twój problem. Ja mam troje dzieci i nie chciałam czwartego. Jestem szczęśliwa że nie jestem w ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak wygladał ten memotrexat?


I od znajomej te 5szt male zolte i od pani k.takie same. Wiem ze byly ok bo je sprawdzalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co proponuje cię jak się ruszac bo ja już nie wiem co robić wczoraj wzięłam 12 Arthur a dziś już 8

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co proponuje cię jak się ruszac bo ja już nie wiem co robić wczoraj wzięłam 12 Arthur a dziś już 8


Najwyrazniej arth na ciebie nie dziala...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najwyrazniej arth na ciebie nie dziala...


Wczoraj zaczęłam krwawić po 2 dawce wyleciała jakaś galeria i tyle później tylko mało krwawilam  rano już zero dlatego wzięła te 8 co mi zostało i nic  :Frown:  prócz biegunki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze jakies ciezkie ćwiczenia interwałowe lub cardio. Masz męża pod ręką? To może troche przyjemnosci sobie zafundujecie? Ponoc przy rgazmie są skurcze macicy :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety nie mam męża przy sobie spróbuję poszukać czegoś na internecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wygladały tabletki i jakie miałas dawkowanie? Bo tez szczeze brałam taki zestaw ale u mnie było ok. Mimo ze tez wydawało mi sie że metotreksat nie byl oryginalny to złapałam kontakt z osoba ktora tez taki brała i u niej wystapilo krwawienie juz po nim. I jesli mozna wiedziec od kogo brałas?


Takie male zulte tableteczki dostalam ich 8 a mialam wziasc 6 po 2 co 6 godz i po oststniej dawce mialam odczekac 12 godz zanim wezme art. Wolala bym nie podawac nazwy tej pani bo mimo wszytsko ona tez ryzykowala podaja mi swoje dane i wysylajac tabletki :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Takie male zulte tableteczki dostalam ich 8 a mialam wziasc 6 po 2 co 6 godz i po oststniej dawce mialam odczekac 12 godz zanim wezme art. Wolala bym nie podawac nazwy tej pani bo mimo wszytsko ona tez ryzykowala podaja mi swoje dane i wysylajac tabletki :/


Wydaje mi sie ze jak wyslala ci tabletki i nie oszukala to byłoby to noefair teraz ja oczerniac :// troche to niewporzadku z twojej strony...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaje mi sie ze jak wyslala ci tabletki i nie oszukala to byłoby to noefair teraz ja oczerniac :// troche to niewporzadku z twojej strony...


Przepraszam bardzo ale gdzie w mojej odp na temat jakie mialam tabletki i jakie dawkowanie widzisz oczenianie ? Tym bardziej ze napislam ze wolala bym nie podawac danych bo jednak ta pani ryzykowala tyle co ja. Wiec ja sie pytam gdzie niby widzisz oczenianie ? No sory ale czytaj z zrozumieniem dokladnie caly wontek. W moje odp ani w calym dialogu nie padlo ani jedno negatywne slowo na temat tej pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec Forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu),prześle zdjęcie na życzenie.Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne.Cena 200zl
Mogę wyslac za pobraniem.Możliwy również odbior osobisty.Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mozna zażywać leki przeciwbólowe podczas tej aborcji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z jakiej strony najlepiej zamówić tabletki poronne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z jakiej strony najlepiej zamówić tabletki poronne?


Chodzi o oryginalny zestaw poronny ? Tylko od organizacji kobiecych :womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mozna zażywać leki przeciwbólowe podczas tej aborcji?


Można. Leki z paracetamolem, ibuprofenem lub Ketonal. Nie wolno aspiryny bo rozrzedza krew ani  nospy bo hamuje skurcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o oryginalny zestaw poronny ? Tylko od organizacji kobiecych :womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org


Tak. Czy ty kupowałaś z tej strony?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Czy ty kupowałaś z tej strony?


Tak, ja zamawialam z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, ja zamawialam z WOW.


Ja się zastanawiam nad womenhelp. Jak długa szła przesyłka i w którym tygodniu zażyłaś tabletkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja się zastanawiam nad womenhelp. Jak długa szła przesyłka i w którym tygodniu zażyłaś tabletkę?


Ja zamawialam swój zestaw 3,5 roku temu, wtedy nie było jeszcze WHW. Ale dziewczyny bardzo chwalą więc polecam. Przesyłka szla chyba jakieś 10 dni, robiłam aborcję w 14 tc. Jakbys potrzebowała więcej informacji na temat tych organizacji, zapraszam na polskie forum o aborcji farmakologicznej : maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawialam swój zestaw 3,5 roku temu, wtedy nie było jeszcze WHW. Ale dziewczyny bardzo chwalą więc polecam. Przesyłka szla chyba jakieś 10 dni, robiłam aborcję w 14 tc. Jakbys potrzebowała więcej informacji na temat tych organizacji, zapraszam na polskie forum o aborcji farmakologicznej : maszwybor.net


Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety nie mam męża przy sobie spróbuję poszukać czegoś na internecie


I jak tam sie miewasz? Czy cos sie zaczelo dziac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam nieuzyte tabletki .
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte 20tab. 150zl kamila.rocka@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jak wygląda dawkowanie  Arthrotec i czy tylko to wziąść czy coś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jak wygląda dawkowanie  Arthrotec i czy tylko to wziąść czy coś jeszcze?


Dawkowanie Arthroteku to trzy razy po cztery tabletki na 30 minut pod język, wypluć rdzenie. Dawkowanie co trzy godziny. Nie bardzo rozumiem, co chcesz wziąć jeszcze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jak wygląda dawkowanie  Arthrotec i czy tylko to wziąść czy coś jeszcze?


Zalozmy zaczynasz o 10. Bierzesz 4 tabletki podjezyk i trzymasz 30 minut. Wypluwasz rdzenie. Mozesz je wyciagnac przed wlozeniem. O 13 znowu 4  pod jezyk na 30minut i o 16 kolejne 4 pod jezyk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje. Jutro zaczynam od samego rana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje. Jutro zaczynam od samego rana


Gdzie zakupiłaś arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie zakupiłaś arthrotec?


Kupiłam w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłam w aptece


Logiczne ze w aptece . w miesnym go nie maja ://

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Logiczne ze w aptece . w miesnym go nie maja ://


Na tym forum tez handluja wiec mogla zakupic gdzies tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Byłam w 5 tygodniu ciąży ... poroniłam bo wzięłam tabletki arthrotec właśnie w tym celu .. w ciągu  kilku godzin  zaczęłam krwawic a potem wyleciał ze mnie ogromny skrzep.. krwawilam do rana i wtedy wyleciał jeszcze jeden skrzep z czymś żółtym ... czy to było dziecko i czy juz nie jestem w ciąży ? A jeśli jeszcze bym była ale dziecko jest już martwe lub uszkodzone czy lekarz może to sam usunąć ? Prosze o odpowiedź...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Byłam w 5 tygodniu ciąży ... poroniłam bo wzięłam tabletki arthrotec właśnie w tym celu .. w ciągu  kilku godzin  zaczęłam krwawic a potem wyleciał ze mnie ogromny skrzep.. krwawilam do rana i wtedy wyleciał jeszcze jeden skrzep z czymś żółtym ... czy to było dziecko i czy juz nie jestem w ciąży ? A jeśli jeszcze bym była ale dziecko jest już martwe lub uszkodzone czy lekarz może to sam usunąć ? Prosze o odpowiedź...


Mozliwe ze to poronienie, jednak żeby się przekonanac o tym na 100%  potrzebny Ci lekarz lub badanie beta hcg. Jesli plod zostal uszkodzony to w szpitalu powinni Ci zrobic aborcje aczkolwiek teraz panuje PIS i chca zebysmy rodziły wszystkie dzieci. Nawet chca za to placic bo za kazde "uszkodzone" dziecko to 4000 zl. Jesli plod jest martwy powinni zrobic Ci lyzeczkowanie. Krwawisz jeszcze? Organizm oczyszcza sie nawet do 2 tygodni wiec powinno byc cos podobnego do lekkiej miesiaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Czy któras z Was miała sytuacje, że po wzięciu arthrotecu konieczne było łyżeczkowanie w szpitalu. Zastanawia mnie to czy jak wezmą płód do badania histopatologicznego to czy nie wykryja obecności składu arthrotecu. Albo np po pobraniu krwi od kobiety. Ktoś się orientuje jak długo w organizmie utrzymuje się mizoprostol?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoze mi ktos? Chce kupic arth i go wziac ale kompletnie nie wiem w jakich godz poniewaz codziennie pracuje od 6-14 z wolna jedynie niedziela, o wolnym nie ma mowy zebym dostala, podobno ruch pomaga i przyspiesza proces ale pracuje w sklepie i boje sie ze tam mnie zaleje.macie jakies rady?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. Czy któras z Was miała sytuacje, że po wzięciu arthrotecu konieczne było łyżeczkowanie w szpitalu. Zastanawia mnie to czy jak wezmą płód do badania histopatologicznego to czy nie wykryja obecności składu arthrotecu. Albo np po pobraniu krwi od kobiety. Ktoś się orientuje jak długo w organizmie utrzymuje się mizoprostol?


Podobno po 24h arthrotec jest nie do wykrycia w organizmie nie wiem jak z zarodkiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cze mam pytanie. Kilka dni temu zazylam arthrotec, pare postow wstecz opisalam moja sytuacje. Chcialabym sie dowiedziec czy musze isc do lekarza? Czy to konieczne?! Caly czas mam krwawienie. Nie jakies bardzo obfite ale jest i nieraz wylatuja male skrzepy. Niewiem co robic. Czy isc i co mu powiem? Boje sie ze mnie wyslemdo szpitala na lyzeczkowanie. Jak dlugo mozna krwawic? Dodam ze z waszym wypowiedzi wczesniej dotyczacych mojej sytuacji to kuracja sie ydala. Tylko co mam robic dalej, dziewczyny doradzcie...:-\

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cze mam pytanie. Kilka dni temu zazylam arthrotec, pare postow wstecz opisalam moja sytuacje. Chcialabym sie dowiedziec czy musze isc do lekarza? Czy to konieczne?! Caly czas mam krwawienie. Nie jakies bardzo obfite ale jest i nieraz wylatuja male skrzepy. Niewiem co robic. Czy isc i co mu powiem? Boje sie ze mnie wyslemdo szpitala na lyzeczkowanie. Jak dlugo mozna krwawic? Dodam ze z waszym wypowiedzi wczesniej dotyczacych mojej sytuacji to kuracja sie ydala. Tylko co mam robic dalej, dziewczyny doradzcie...:-\


Mysle ze to już po, wszędzie pisza zeby odczekac ok 2tyg az krwawienie ustapi i mozesz smialo isc sprawdzic czy wszystko ok chyba zebys mocno krwawila i miala gorączkę to wtedy dzieje sie cos niedobrego. A ile tab zazylas? Ja jestem przed i cholernie sie boje..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozliwe ze to poronienie, jednak żeby się przekonanac o tym na 100%  potrzebny Ci lekarz lub badanie beta hcg. Jesli plod zostal uszkodzony to w szpitalu powinni Ci zrobic aborcje aczkolwiek teraz panuje PIS i chca zebysmy rodziły wszystkie dzieci. Nawet chca za to placic bo za kazde "uszkodzone" dziecko to 4000 zl. Jesli plod jest martwy powinni zrobic Ci lyzeczkowanie. Krwawisz jeszcze? Organizm oczyszcza sie nawet do 2 tygodni wiec powinno byc cos podobnego do lekkiej miesiaczki



rany, jaki płód, jakie dziecko, jakie "martwy" ? w piątym tygodniu to jest jedynie pęcherzyk i nie można stwierdzić  czy jest żywy czy martwy, bo nie ma tętna . Można jedynie sprawdzić betą czy rośnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Czy w 14 tc art może zadziałać? Cały czas się waham, jestem z tym sama a czasu na decyzje coraz mniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle ze to już po, wszędzie pisza zeby odczekac ok 2tyg az krwawienie ustapi i mozesz smialo isc sprawdzic czy wszystko ok chyba zebys mocno krwawila i miala gorączkę to wtedy dzieje sie cos niedobrego. A ile tab zazylas? Ja jestem przed i cholernie sie boje..


 to w takim razie chyba odczekam te 2 tyg. Zazylam lacznie 12 tabletek. Tez sie strasznie balam. Nie ukrywam ze przyjemnie nie bylo. Balam sie ze nie zadziala na mnie ale tabletki zadzialaly. Zycze Ci powodzenia i duzo sily

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to w takim razie chyba odczekam te 2 tyg. Zazylam lacznie 12 tabletek. Tez sie strasznie balam. Nie ukrywam ze przyjemnie nie bylo. Balam sie ze nie zadziala na mnie ale tabletki zadzialaly. Zycze Ci powodzenia i duzo sily


Dla swojego spokoju mozesz zrobic bete hcg, jesli spada jest po wszystkim  :Smile:  a do lekarza jak krwawienie ustapi, powiesz ze okres najpierw Ci sie spoznial a pozniej dostalas mocnego okresu i chcialabys się skontrolowac  :Smile: 
Dziekuje, wlasnie boje sie okropnie ze nie zadzialaja i jesli tak bd to urodze chore dziecko, bo na wyjazd na zabieg mnie nie stac na zestawy po 400-500zl tak samo. Mam juz roczne dziecko a to jest kompletna wpadka niechciana chyba tylko przeze mnie bo niekoniecznie przez partnera. Nawet o niczym mu nie powiedzialam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla swojego spokoju mozesz zrobic bete hcg, jesli spada jest po wszystkim  a do lekarza jak krwawienie ustapi, powiesz ze okres najpierw Ci sie spoznial a pozniej dostalas mocnego okresu i chcialabys się skontrolowac 
> Dziekuje, wlasnie boje sie okropnie ze nie zadzialaja i jesli tak bd to urodze chore dziecko, bo na wyjazd na zabieg mnie nie stac na zestawy po 400-500zl tak samo. Mam juz roczne dziecko a to jest kompletna wpadka niechciana chyba tylko przeze mnie bo niekoniecznie przez partnera. Nawet o niczym mu nie powiedzialam...


Zestaw z WOW lub WHW jesli poprosisz to Ci obniza cene. Paczka idzie do 2 tygodni i jest skuteczna nawet w 15 tc. Za to arthrotec moze  nie pomoc. Tu pare postow wyzej sa opisane takie historie. Komus pomoglo w 10 tc a w 5 nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla swojego spokoju mozesz zrobic bete hcg, jesli spada jest po wszystkim  a do lekarza jak krwawienie ustapi, powiesz ze okres najpierw Ci sie spoznial a pozniej dostalas mocnego okresu i chcialabys się skontrolowac 
> Dziekuje, wlasnie boje sie okropnie ze nie zadzialaja i jesli tak bd to urodze chore dziecko, bo na wyjazd na zabieg mnie nie stac na zestawy po 400-500zl tak samo. Mam juz roczne dziecko a to jest kompletna wpadka niechciana chyba tylko przeze mnie bo niekoniecznie przez partnera. Nawet o niczym mu nie powiedzialam...


   A to niby dlaczego przez Ciebie? Wina chyba leży po obu stronach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to niby dlaczego przez Ciebie? Wina chyba leży po obu stronach.


Dlatego ze ja nie chcialam dziecka kolejnego a on tak i podejrzewam ze nie przez przypadek prezerwatywa zawiodła tylko przez jego celowe dzialanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak tam sie miewasz? Czy cos sie zaczelo dziac?


.   Boli mnie brzuch tak jak by na okres czasami wyjdzie śluz podbarwiony , z krwią piersi trochę bolą i nic poza tym zastanawia mnie tylko to dlaczego arthrotec na mnie nie działa zazylam 20 tabletek po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawić i coś wyleciało taki duży glut a potem lekko potkrwawialam i tyle  :Frown:  będę mieć jeszcze arthrotec i spróbuję z netotrexatem tylko jak to dawkować  :Frown:  psychika mi siada mam mało czasu  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> .   Boli mnie brzuch tak jak by na okres czasami wyjdzie śluz podbarwiony , z krwią piersi trochę bolą i nic poza tym zastanawia mnie tylko to dlaczego arthrotec na mnie nie działa zazylam 20 tabletek po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawić i coś wyleciało taki duży glut a potem lekko potkrwawialam i tyle  będę mieć jeszcze arthrotec i spróbuję z netotrexatem tylko jak to dawkować  psychika mi siada mam mało czasu


  Najpierw to Ty się zbadaj. Skąd pewność, że się nie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw to Ty się zbadaj. Skąd pewność, że się nie udało?


.   Wydaje mi się że powinnam więcej krwawić nie wiem co robić  :Frown:  i żadne skrzepy nie schodzą  tylko co jakiś czas śluz z krwią u tyle może jeszcze coś wyjść ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> .   Boli mnie brzuch tak jak by na okres czasami wyjdzie śluz podbarwiony , z krwią piersi trochę bolą i nic poza tym zastanawia mnie tylko to dlaczego arthrotec na mnie nie działa zazylam 20 tabletek po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawić i coś wyleciało taki duży glut a potem lekko potkrwawialam i tyle  będę mieć jeszcze arthrotec i spróbuję z netotrexatem tylko jak to dawkować  psychika mi siada mam mało czasu


Byłas u lekarza? Moze warto sie wybrac? Jesli chodzi o metotrex to ja bralam 2 tabletki co 6 godzin 3 razy. Czyli razem 6 tabletek. Po ostatniej dawce metot 6 godzin przerwy i arthrotec. A moze powinnas zazyc art dopochwowo? Moze wtedy cos by ruszylo... Kurde nie wiem tak bardzo chcialabym Ci pomoc i wesprzec... Moze jesli ciaza nadal sie utrzymuje to sprobuj z zestawem z WOW. Na stronie maszwybor.net pisza o nim "wymiatacz" i na cale tamtejsze forum byla tylko jedna osoba ktorej za pierwszym razem sie nie udalo ale za drugim poszlo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> .   Wydaje mi się że powinnam więcej krwawić nie wiem co robić  i żadne skrzepy nie schodzą  tylko co jakiś czas śluz z krwią u tyle może jeszcze coś wyjść ?


   Ale sama pisałaś, że coś z Ciebie wypadło, więc może jednak warto sprawdzić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl



Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale sama pisałaś, że coś z Ciebie wypadło, więc może jednak warto sprawdzić...


Ogolnie ciaza byla zagrozona bo byl krwiak.  Skoro cos wypadlo moglo dojsc do obumarcia zardka ale nie koniecznie organizm sam sie oczyszcza. Wiec ja bym sie udala do lekarza aby sprawdzil i wtedy ewentualnie dzialala dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej nie dawno udzielałam się tutaj na temat zażycia art*** , nie które dziewczyny bardzo mi pomogły . Dziękuje . 
Nie zdecydowałam się na zażycie tabletek i postanowiłam urodzić mimo wszystkich obaw dotyczących wad genetycznych. w związku z tym mam do odsprzedania tabletki 19 sztuk z rachunkiem z apteki (jednej brakuje ze względu na to,że byłam ciekawa jak się wyciąga rdzeń ze środka tabletki) Nie zależy mi na zarobku więc chciałabym tylko zwrot kosztów tabletek i za whisky dla lekarza za recepte czyli 100 zł. Odbiór osobisty na terenie trójmiasta. Mój meil : okassiia0@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl



Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam arthrotec, tel- 536 518 711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem po pierwszej dawce, za 20 minut kolejna i oprócz biegunki nic się nie dzieje. Nie wiem co robić :-( 
Czy dziewczyna która zamawiała przez WOW 
mogła by dokładnie opisać jak to wygląda krok po kroku bo mam już mętlik w głowie  :-(
Hormony i stres robi swoje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem po pierwszej dawce, za 20 minut kolejna i oprócz biegunki nic się nie dzieje. Nie wiem co robić :-( 
> Czy dziewczyna która zamawiała przez WOW 
> mogła by dokładnie opisać jak to wygląda krok po kroku bo mam już mętlik w głowie  :-(
> Hormony i stres robi swoje


Jestem po pierwszej dawce Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem po pierwszej dawce, za 20 minut kolejna i oprócz biegunki nic się nie dzieje. Nie wiem co robić :-( 
> Czy dziewczyna która zamawiała przez WOW 
> mogła by dokładnie opisać jak to wygląda krok po kroku bo mam już mętlik w głowie  :-(
> Hormony i stres robi swoje


   Spokojnie, to dopiero pierwsza dawka. Często rusza się po drugie a nawet i po trzeciej. Bywa też tak,że dopiero po paru dniach. Nie wpadaj w panikę. Stres jest złym doradcą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spokojnie, to dopiero pierwsza dawka. Często rusza się po drugie a nawet i po trzeciej. Bywa też tak,że dopiero po paru dniach. Nie wpadaj w panikę. Stres jest złym doradcą.


Dziękuje chyba takich słów mi brakowało mam nadzieje że się uspokojenie teraz 2 dawka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię osobie potrzebującej zestaw WOW w oryginalnej kopercie zaadresowanej na moje nazwisko , oczekuję jedynie zwrotu darowizny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idalo mi sie zalatwic recepte w niemczech na art....ile klamania...mam go w domu juz...jutro rano zaczynam...bedzie chyba dobrze nie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje chyba takich słów mi brakowało mam nadzieje że się uspokojenie teraz 2 dawka


   Pisz co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idalo mi sie zalatwic recepte w niemczech na art....ile klamania...mam go w domu juz...jutro rano zaczynam...bedzie chyba dobrze nie...


   Pewnie, że będzie dobrze. A czemu ma nie być? :Smile:  Głowa do góry!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpię osobie potrzebującej zestaw WOW w oryginalnej kopercie zaadresowanej na moje nazwisko , oczekuję jedynie zwrotu darowizny .


Jaki koszt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem po pierwszej dawce, za 20 minut kolejna i oprócz biegunki nic się nie dzieje. Nie wiem co robić :-( 
> Czy dziewczyna która zamawiała przez WOW 
> mogła by dokładnie opisać jak to wygląda krok po kroku bo mam już mętlik w głowie  :-(
> Hormony i stres robi swoje


Poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net ja tam nawet znalazłam zdjęcia jak przelew zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie, że będzie dobrze. A czemu ma nie być? Głowa do góry!


Boje sie przeokropnie...ale postanowilam. Maciezynstwo powinno byc wyborem a nie przymusem....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje sie przeokropnie...ale postanowilam. Maciezynstwo powinno byc wyborem a nie przymusem....


Dokładnie zgadzam się z tobą.
Jak obecnie jestem w trakcie 2 dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dużo się ruszasz, jakaś gimnastyka, sprzątanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyślę Pani potrzebującej , ze zdięciem Beta żeby nikt po drodze nie zarabiał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie zgadzam się z tobą.
> Jak obecnie jestem w trakcie 2 dawki


I jak sie czujesz??Przyjmujesz doustnie??Cos zaczyna sie dziac??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

80 euro + 15 zł przesyłka ponieważ mieszkam w województwie z kodem 40 więc przesyłka musiała zrobić kółko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyślę Pani potrzebującej , ze zdięciem Beta żeby nikt po drodze nie zarabiał


Poczekam do jutra jeśli nic nie ruszy skontaktuj się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak sie czujesz??Przyjmujesz doustnie??Cos zaczyna sie dziac??


Wzięłam po 10 pierwszą dawke 4 tabletki pod jezyk i nic tylko biegunka po 13 druga dawka i mam dreszcze i biegunke.
Sprzatałam i skakałam ale krwawienia nie ma teraz czekam i po 16 trzecia dawka 4 tabletki.
Zastanawiam się czy wybrać całe opakowanie czy może jeszcze dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny tu pisaly ze czasem krwawienie przychodzi po kilku godzinach. Ale wez moze jeszcze dopochwowo.Moze sie ruszy. Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dopiero teraz zaczął boleć mnie brzuch ale bez skurczy i pojawiło się delikatne plamienie.
Po 16 trzecia dawka i mam nadzieje że pójdzie bo najgorsza jest niepewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dopiero teraz zaczął boleć mnie brzuch ale bez skurczy i pojawiło się delikatne plamienie.
> Po 16 trzecia dawka i mam nadzieje że pójdzie bo najgorsza jest niepewność



Pamietaj że krwawienie nie daje gwarancji  powodzenia. Najlepiej na drugi dzien robic bete i dzien pozniej kolejna lub isc do lekarza. Wtedy bedziesz wiedziala na 100% czy kuracja sie udała. Jednak jesli bedzie duzo skrzepow, jasnoczerwona krew to mozna byc dobrej mysli. Mimo wszystko lekarz lub beta musi byc dla swietego spokoju. Test robic po 4-5 tygodniach bo bedzie wychodzil pozytywny nawet jak ciazy juz nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w trakcie 3 dawki.
Czy odczekać 3 godziny i po 19 wziąść 4 dawke 4 tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie masz objawy po tych 3 dawkach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli nic się nie dzieje, możesz przyjąć czwarta i piąta dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie masz objawy po tych 3 dawkach?


Delikatne plamienie ból brzucha i drgawki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Delikatne plamienie ból brzucha i drgawki.


Mozesz brac 4 dawke a nawet i 5 bo max mozna 20 tabletek. Bol brzucha jak na okres? To skurcze. Twoja decyzja. Ja osobiscie przy takich objawach bym wziela. Badz tu razem z nami i pisz co jakis czas co u Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam a sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły, 20 tab za 180zł, przesyłka  sprawdzeniem wartości i płatne u kuriera, możliwy dbiór osobisty w Poznaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz brac 4 dawke a nawet i 5 bo max mozna 20 tabletek. Bol brzucha jak na okres? To skurcze. Twoja decyzja. Ja osobiscie przy takich objawach bym wziela. Badz tu razem z nami i pisz co jakis czas co u Ciebie


Po trzeciej dawce zasnęła miałam drgawki i mega zimno mi było.
Nawet jak się przebudziłam to nic  nie bolało tylko toaleta i biegunka i tak jak by troszkę krwi ale prawie co nic. Po 10 minutach bóle jak na okres i teraz jestem w trakcie 4 dawki.
Poczekam później kąpiel może coś puści a jak nie to sex "za kare"  ;-)
Jeśli nic się nie ruszy to nie wiem czekać czy zamawiać pakiet?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po trzeciej dawce zasnęła miałam drgawki i mega zimno mi było.
> Nawet jak się przebudziłam to nic  nie bolało tylko toaleta i biegunka i tak jak by troszkę krwi ale prawie co nic. Po 10 minutach bóle jak na okres i teraz jestem w trakcie 4 dawki.
> Poczekam później kąpiel może coś puści a jak nie to sex "za kare"  ;-)
> Jeśli nic się nie ruszy to nie wiem czekać czy zamawiać pakiet?


   Jak się nic nie będzie działo, to zamawiaj zestaw. A ta kąpiel niech będzie w miarę Twoich możliwości gorąca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po trzeciej dawce zasnęła miałam drgawki i mega zimno mi było.
> Nawet jak się przebudziłam to nic  nie bolało tylko toaleta i biegunka i tak jak by troszkę krwi ale prawie co nic. Po 10 minutach bóle jak na okres i teraz jestem w trakcie 4 dawki.
> Poczekam później kąpiel może coś puści a jak nie to sex "za kare"  ;-)
> Jeśli nic się nie ruszy to nie wiem czekać czy zamawiać pakiet?


Najpierw do lekarza lub beta a potem ewentualnie zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się nic nie będzie działo, to zamawiaj zestaw. A ta kąpiel niech będzie w miarę Twoich możliwości gorąca.


nie wolno w takiej sytuacji brać gorącej kąpieli, jesteś otumaniona po przedawkowanych tabletkach, możesz zasłabnąć, dostać krwotoku. Są bardziej cywilizowane sposoby na poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wolno w takiej sytuacji brać gorącej kąpieli, jesteś otumaniona po przedawkowanych tabletkach, możesz zasłabnąć, dostać krwotoku. Są bardziej cywilizowane sposoby na poronienie


Nie pisałam o gorącej kąpieli tylko po prostu kąpiel nie za długa.
Dziękuje za troske to bardzo miłe.
Poczekam do jutra i postaram się na wizytę u ginekologa jeśli nic się nie ruszy to zamawiam zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pisałam o gorącej kąpieli tylko po prostu kąpiel nie za długa.
> Dziękuje za troske to bardzo miłe.
> Poczekam do jutra i postaram się na wizytę u ginekologa jeśli nic się nie ruszy to zamawiam zestaw.


a który to tydzień ? bo jak poniżej ósmego, to ginekolog niewiele Ci powie, bo nie ma tętna, więc nie sprawdzi czy ciaża żywa, czy nie. Ewentualnie zobaczy pęcherzyk powyżej 6 tc. Bardziej miarodajna jest beta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a który to tydzień ? bo jak poniżej ósmego, to ginekolog niewiele Ci powie, bo nie ma tętna, więc nie sprawdzi czy ciaża żywa, czy nie. Ewentualnie zobaczy pęcherzyk powyżej 6 tc. Bardziej miarodajna jest beta


Nie byłam u lekarza ale według ostatniej miesiączki 5 tydzień.
Po 3 dawce bez zmian delikatny ból brzucha biegunka były mi zimno i dreszcze a teraz jest mi gorąco. Teraz bez krwawienia tylko raz malutki skrzep bordowy i nie wiem co mam robić, myśleć. Czy wziąść 2 tabletki i 2 dopochwowo bo mnie mdli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie byłam u lekarza ale według ostatniej miesiączki 5 tydzień.
> Po 3 dawce bez zmian delikatny ból brzucha biegunka były mi zimno i dreszcze a teraz jest mi gorąco. Teraz bez krwawienia tylko raz malutki skrzep bordowy i nie wiem co mam robić, myśleć. Czy wziąść 2 tabletki i 2 dopochwowo bo mnie mdli.


  Lekarz nie potwierdził ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekarz nie potwierdził ciąży?


Nie byłam u lekarza ale jutro zrobię beta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie byłam u lekarza ale jutro zrobię beta


   To może Ty nie jesteś w ciąż?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To może Ty nie jesteś w ciąż?


Jak mogę nie być w ciąży jeśli zawsze mam regularnie okres, test dodatni i czuje się taj samo jak 4 lata temu byłam w ciąży identyczne pobolewanie w brzuchu jak na okres bolące i wrażliwe piersi węch wyostrzony ciągle zmęczona i senna. 
Jutro zrobię beta ale to tylko kwestia potwierdzenia bo testy dodatnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moge przyjąć arthrotec jeżeli pale papierosy? Czy któraś z was pali i przyjmowała juz arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy moge przyjąć arthrotec jeżeli pale papierosy? Czy któraś z was pali i przyjmowała juz arthrotec?


Palenie nie ma znaczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Pierwszą próbę miałam w czwartek w tamtym tyg. Najpierw tabletki metr. 2 sztuki co 3 godziny chyba 3 razy, na następny dzień arth 3x po 4 tabl pod język. Skurcze były po 2 dawce, po 3ciej lekkie, najpierw plamienie takie ciemne , później przez jakiś moment mocne skorcze i krwotok ,(ale nie jakiś Bardzo mocny ) jeden duży skrzep i na tym koniec, Później dwa dni plamien czasem brzuch pobolewal i tyle.... Mam pytanie czy Doszlo do poronienia w tym wypadku ? Juz dziś przyszedł drugi zestaw tylko biorę tym razem 16 arth  . o 3 w nocy ostatnia dawka metr i od razu arth dopochw. A jutro od 11 arthr jak zwykle tylko nie wiem czy dac miedzy Policzek a dziaslo bo pod językiem dla mnie była tragedia Czy dopoxhw.  :Frown:  Poradzcie cos, czy po pierwszej próbie zarodek został uszkodzony czy mogło się nic nie stać ? Nie wiem co robić... A nie mogę mieć tego dziecka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Pierwszą próbę miałam w czwartek w tamtym tyg. Najpierw tabletki metr. 2 sztuki co 3 godziny chyba 3 razy, na następny dzień arth 3x po 4 tabl pod język. Skurcze były po 2 dawce, po 3ciej lekkie, najpierw plamienie takie ciemne , później przez jakiś moment mocne skorcze i krwotok ,(ale nie jakiś Bardzo mocny ) jeden duży skrzep i na tym koniec, Później dwa dni plamien czasem brzuch pobolewal i tyle.... Mam pytanie czy Doszlo do poronienia w tym wypadku ? Juz dziś przyszedł drugi zestaw tylko biorę tym razem 16 arth  . o 3 w nocy ostatnia dawka metr i od razu arth dopochw. A jutro od 11 arthr jak zwykle tylko nie wiem czy dac miedzy Policzek a dziaslo bo pod językiem dla mnie była tragedia Czy dopoxhw.  Poradzcie cos, czy po pierwszej próbie zarodek został uszkodzony czy mogło się nic nie stać ? Nie wiem co robić... A nie mogę mieć tego dziecka...


Nie wiemy czy doszło do poronienia. Zrób najpierw badania i sprawdź, kobieto, zanim najesz się znów tego metotrexatu, on uszkadza szpik, wątrobę i białe krwinki. Podziwiam, że chcesz to brać drugi raz. A potem poczytaj, gdziekolwiek, jak się dawkuje metotrexat z misoprostolem, bo na pewno nie tak. Choćby na stronie federy, albo womenonwaves.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiemy czy doszło do poronienia. Zrób najpierw badania i sprawdź, kobieto, zanim najesz się znów tego metotrexatu, on uszkadza szpik, wątrobę i białe krwinki. Podziwiam, że chcesz to brać drugi raz. A potem poczytaj, gdziekolwiek, jak się dawkuje metotrexat z misoprostolem, bo na pewno nie tak. Choćby na stronie federy, albo womenonwaves.org


Mialam identyczne dawkowanie met i art. I nie stety u mnie to tez bylo na nic :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Pierwszą próbę miałam w czwartek w tamtym tyg. Najpierw tabletki metr. 2 sztuki co 3 godziny chyba 3 razy, na następny dzień arth 3x po 4 tabl pod język. Skurcze były po 2 dawce, po 3ciej lekkie, najpierw plamienie takie ciemne , później przez jakiś moment mocne skorcze i krwotok ,(ale nie jakiś Bardzo mocny ) jeden duży skrzep i na tym koniec, Później dwa dni plamien czasem brzuch pobolewal i tyle.... Mam pytanie czy Doszlo do poronienia w tym wypadku ? Juz dziś przyszedł drugi zestaw tylko biorę tym razem 16 arth  . o 3 w nocy ostatnia dawka metr i od razu arth dopochw. A jutro od 11 arthr jak zwykle tylko nie wiem czy dac miedzy Policzek a dziaslo bo pod językiem dla mnie była tragedia Czy dopoxhw.  Poradzcie cos, czy po pierwszej próbie zarodek został uszkodzony czy mogło się nic nie stać ? Nie wiem co robić... A nie mogę mieć tego dziecka...


Byłaś u lekarza lub robiłaś bete że wiesz że sie nie udało? Jesli zrobiłaś tylko zwykły test to ten wyjdzie pozytywny nawet do 5 tygodni po poronieniu. A dlaczego? Bo masz jeszcze podwyższona bete ktora z dnia na dzień po mału spada. Jeśli masz pewnosc na 100% ze ciaza nadal jest bo robiłaś badania to mozesz włożyć arth miedzy dziąsło a policzek. Dopochwowo sie odradza bo nie ma tam idealnych warunków na rozpuszczenie tabletek. No i lekarz może wykryc pozostałości przy badaniu. To jest jednak Twój wybór i gdybys się zdecydowała to wyciagnij pierw rdzenie. Zwilż tabletki i włóż tak głęboko jak tylko potrafisz.
W którym jestes tc? I tak zarodek mógł zostać uszkodzony dlatego należy zrobić to do końca żeby potem całe życie nie płakać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam identyczne dawkowanie met i art. I nie stety u mnie to tez bylo na nic :/


Czy masz pewnosc ze met był oryginalny?  Jak wygladał? I jak miałaś go zapakowany? No i czy robiłaś badania że wiesz o tym że sie nie udało? Najlepiej bys zrobiła zamawiajac zestaw z WOW lub WHW. Po nim nikt nie pisze ze sie nie udało. Tutaj tylko sie nabija kieszeń handlarzom i płacisz dużo wiecej niż za zestaw a gwarancji nie masz że sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To może Ty nie jesteś w ciąż?


Myślisz że dziewczyna jest tak głupia i chce tracic 500zl, faszerować sie świnstwem bo ma tylko przypuszczenia? Ja też nie byłam u lekarza 3 testy wyszly pozytywne codziennie rano wymioty, obrzmiale piersi, widoczne na nich żyły i wiele innych objawów swiadczących o ciąży a kuracje robiłam ot tak dla zabawy... Kobieta przy takich objawach i pozytywnych testach wie ze jest w ciązy a do lekarza w tym wypadku jesli chce poronic idzie sie tylko aby sprawdził czy nie jest pozamaciczna. Pomyśl troche i przestań pisać bzdury bo forum jest od tego żeby pomoc a Ty nic takiego tutaj nie robisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy masz pewnosc ze met był oryginalny?  Jak wygladał? I jak miałaś go zapakowany? No i czy robiłaś badania że wiesz o tym że sie nie udało? Najlepiej bys zrobiła zamawiajac zestaw z WOW lub WHW. Po nim nikt nie pisze ze sie nie udało. Tutaj tylko sie nabija kieszeń handlarzom i płacisz dużo wiecej niż za zestaw a gwarancji nie masz że sie uda.


Wiem bo bylam po kilku dniach u ginekologa na badaniach beta hcg. Pozatym wszytkie objawy nadal sie utrzymuja. Art byl zapakowany orginalnie ale met w folijce akurat takie male zulte tableteczki. Obecnie czekam na nowy zestaw tym razem z wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem bo bylam po kilku dniach u ginekologa na badaniach beta hcg. Pozatym wszytkie objawy nadal sie utrzymuja. Art byl zapakowany orginalnie ale met w folijce akurat takie male zulte tableteczki. Obecnie czekam na nowy zestaw tym razem z wow.


Powinien byc wiec oryginalny jesli male żółte tabletki. No ale roznie z tyn bywa tym bardziej ze byl w folii. Bardzo dobrze ze zamowiłas oryginaly zestaw. Ten z pewnoscia Ci pomoże. Tylko zamawiałas ze strony czy od handlarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny.
Ja dzisiaj mam wizytę u lekarza i zrobie bete.
Po 22 wzięłam 4 dawkę po 4 tabletki, były delikatne skurcze i nic więcej. Całą noc przespałam a rano z prawej strony podbrzusze zaczęło boleć i trochę śluzu z krwią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiam się czy w badaniu nie wyjdzie że brałam arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny.
> Ja dzisiaj mam wizytę u lekarza i zrobie bete.
> Po 22 wzięłam 4 dawkę po 4 tabletki, były delikatne skurcze i nic więcej. Całą noc przespałam a rano z prawej strony podbrzusze zaczęło boleć i trochę śluzu z krwią.


Daj wiec znac jak wrocisz od lekarza co powiedział. Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W badaniu bety nic Ci takiego nie wykryja spokojnie. Chyba ze chodzi o lekarza bo jesli Ci zbada a bralas dopochwowo to moze wykryc resztki tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy w czasie akcji mozna jesc i pic np. Cole??Bo zazylam 2 dawke a jestem tak glodna ze szok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy w czasie akcji mozna jesc i pic np. Cole??Bo zazylam 2 dawke a jestem tak glodna ze szok.


A niby dlaczego nie wolno? Tabletki wchlaniaja sie przez sluzówke wiec w żoładku ich nie masz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W badaniu bety nic Ci takiego nie wykryja spokojnie. Chyba ze chodzi o lekarza bo jesli Ci zbada a bralas dopochwowo to moze wykryc resztki tabletek


Brałam dopochwowo ale rdzeń wcześniej wyciągłam więc myślę że wszystko się rozpuściło. Po 17 się odezwę. Trzymajcie kobietki kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinien byc wiec oryginalny jesli male żółte tabletki. No ale roznie z tyn bywa tym bardziej ze byl w folii. Bardzo dobrze ze zamowiłas oryginaly zestaw. Ten z pewnoscia Ci pomoże. Tylko zamawiałas ze strony czy od handlarza?


Ze strony. I mam nadzieje ze tym razem wkoncu cos to da :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam dopochwowo ale rdzeń wcześniej wyciągłam więc myślę że wszystko się rozpuściło. Po 17 się odezwę. Trzymajcie kobietki kciuki.


Ogolnie sama tabletka ciezko sie rozpuszcza bo nie ma tam zbyt duzego nawilzenia i jakies resztki mogły zostać. Trzymamy kciuki  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze strony. I mam nadzieje ze tym razem wkoncu cos to da :/


Znasz strone maszwybor.net ? Tam na całe forum masz tylko jedna dziewczyne ktorej za pierwszym razem sie nie udało a byla chyba w 12 tc. Za drugim razem poszło po jej mysli wiec Tobie tez sie udal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłaś u lekarza lub robiłaś bete że wiesz że sie nie udało? Jesli zrobiłaś tylko zwykły test to ten wyjdzie pozytywny nawet do 5 tygodni po poronieniu. A dlaczego? Bo masz jeszcze podwyższona bete ktora z dnia na dzień po mału spada. Jeśli masz pewnosc na 100% ze ciaza nadal jest bo robiłaś badania to mozesz włożyć arth miedzy dziąsło a policzek. Dopochwowo sie odradza bo nie ma tam idealnych warunków na rozpuszczenie tabletek. No i lekarz może wykryc pozostałości przy badaniu. To jest jednak Twój wybór i gdybys się zdecydowała to wyciagnij pierw rdzenie. Zwilż tabletki i włóż tak głęboko jak tylko potrafisz.
> W którym jestes tc? I tak zarodek mógł zostać uszkodzony dlatego należy zrobić to do końca żeby potem całe życie nie płakać


Nie byłam u lekarza bo jeśli został tylko uszkodzony to lekarze dali by mnie na podtrzymanie... O4 ezielam arthr dopchw. Lekkie krwawienie mam, teraz jestem w trakcie brania arthr znów ale dalam między policzek a dziąsła... Oby za działało. A mam pytanie czy mogę pić wodę gdy mam Athr juz w buzi żeby lepiej mi się przelykalo to swinsto ? 

Myslicie ze za pierwszym razem się udało ? Nie miałam czasu czekać ok 2tyg na Bhcg bo tu liczy się czas i mogło by być za późno potem .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie byłam u lekarza bo jeśli został tylko uszkodzony to lekarze dali by mnie na podtrzymanie... O4 ezielam arthr dopchw. Lekkie krwawienie mam, teraz jestem w trakcie brania arthr znów ale dalam między policzek a dziąsła... Oby za działało. A mam pytanie czy mogę pić wodę gdy mam Athr juz w buzi żeby lepiej mi się przelykalo to swinsto ? 
> 
> Myslicie ze za pierwszym razem się udało ? Nie miałam czasu czekać ok 2tyg na Bhcg bo tu liczy się czas i mogło by być za późno potem .....


W trakcie trzymania tabletek w ustach nie wolno popijać, bo lek ma się wchłaniać przez śluzówkę i nie można tego rozcieńczać. Na betę nie czeka się dwa tygodnie. Wynik masz tego samego dnia.

----------


## Długie plamienie

> Cześć, dziewczyny. Pisałam tutaj już wcześniej. Do poronienia doszło miesiąc temu. Wszystko wyszło pomyślnie. Natomiast męczy mnie jedna rzecz... czytałam, że krwawienie/plamienie trwa koło 2 tygodni. Mi leciała krew przez około 2. Potem mialam różnego rodzaju śluz. Raz różowy, raz brązowy, potem był jasny, wodnisty o zapachu stęchlizny  Czasem nie leciało nic. Czasem rano lub wieczorem znów krew. A ostatnio był to mocno brunatny śluz. Dziś rano zaczęła lecieć mi krew, całkiem sporo, jak zawsze pierwszego dnia okresu. I mam kilka pytań... czy może to być już miesiączka? Czy te śluzy były spowodowane jakąś infekcją? Czy udać sie do ginekologa? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź


EDIT: Okazało się, że to jednak nie okres. Czasem leci krew, czasem mocno brunatny albo lekko brązowy śluz. Myślicie, że to infekcja? Czy któraś z was płamiła miesiąc bądź dłużej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> EDIT: Okazało się, że to jednak nie okres. Czasem leci krew, czasem mocno brunatny albo lekko brązowy śluz. Myślicie, że to infekcja? Czy któraś z was płamiła miesiąc bądź dłużej?


Ja mialam taka wlasnie koncowke oczyszczania sie ale nie wiem czy po.miesiacu by Ci sie cos takiego pojawiło. Lepiej isc do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W trakcie trzymania tabletek w ustach nie wolno popijać, bo lek ma się wchłaniać przez śluzówkę i nie można tego rozcieńczać. Na betę nie czeka się dwa tygodnie. Wynik masz tego samego dnia.


To dobrze.  Ze mi napisalas bo chciałam juz to przepijac. Tak tak wiem, ale chodzi mi o to, ze beta od razu nie spada tylko z tego co wiem taka różnica widoczna po ok 2 tyg... Za godz druga dawka, póki co bardzo mi niedobrze ale nic poza tym i lekkie krwawienie... Kiedy powinno się zacząć całkiem ? Dopiero po 3ciej ? Strasznie się denerwuje bo jeśli się nie uda to nie wiem co dalej ..  I wg czy ten zarodek zawsze musi wyleciec czy nie koniecznie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i jeszcze jedno. Czy po tabl normalnie odpocxywalyscie czy bylyscie w ruchu ? Przysiady brzuszki itp? Bo tez slyszalam ze powinno się sporo ruszac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dobrze.  Ze mi napisalas bo chciałam juz to przepijac. Tak tak wiem, ale chodzi mi o to, ze beta od razu nie spada tylko z tego co wiem taka różnica widoczna po ok 2 tyg... Za godz druga dawka, póki co bardzo mi niedobrze ale nic poza tym i lekkie krwawienie... Kiedy powinno się zacząć całkiem ? Dopiero po 3ciej ? Strasznie się denerwuje bo jeśli się nie uda to nie wiem co dalej ..  I wg czy ten zarodek zawsze musi wyleciec czy nie koniecznie ?


Betę wystarczy zrobić w odstępie dwudniowym i już będzie widać czy rośnie czy spada. Zaczac się może w każdej chwili, albo wcale , z Arthrotekiem to jest niestety różnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dobrze.  Ze mi napisalas bo chciałam juz to przepijac. Tak tak wiem, ale chodzi mi o to, ze beta od razu nie spada tylko z tego co wiem taka różnica widoczna po ok 2 tyg... Za godz druga dawka, póki co bardzo mi niedobrze ale nic poza tym i lekkie krwawienie... Kiedy powinno się zacząć całkiem ? Dopiero po 3ciej ? Strasznie się denerwuje bo jeśli się nie uda to nie wiem co dalej ..  I wg czy ten zarodek zawsze musi wyleciec czy nie koniecznie ?


Podczas kuracji duzo sie ruszaj. Macica bedzie pracowała i jest szansa na powodzenie. Zarodek musi wylecieć bo inaczej ciaza albo nadal bedzie albo do łyżeczkowania jest jest martwa. Moze byc tak ze nawet go nie zauwazysz bo wyleci poczas korzystania z toalety albo ze skrzepami. Tutaj bywa różnie. Z tego co czytałam.kiedys na stronie WOW pisalo ze najczesciej rozkreca sie okolo 4 godziny od rozpoczecia kuracji ale z tym tez na prawde roznie bywa. Mozesz miec i po trzeciej dawce albo na nastepny dzien lub w ogole (niepowodzenie) Tego nikt nie jest w stanie określić. Jesli beta spada to z dnia na dzień. Nawet najmniejszy spadek oznacza powodzeni wiec tutaj sie nie czeka 2 tygodni. Nie wiem kto Ci głupot takich nagadał. Mozesz robic 2 dni z rzedu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Betę wystarczy zrobić w odstępie dwudniowym i już będzie widać czy rośnie czy spada. Zaczac się może w każdej chwili, albo wcale , z Arthrotekiem to jest niestety różnie


Ok dzięki na razie jeden skrzep dość spory mi wyleciał , ale oprócz mdłości nie ma skurczy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, trzeba się dużo ruszać żeby pomóc macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dzięki na razie jeden skrzep dość spory mi wyleciał , ale oprócz mdłości nie ma skurczy...


Dobry znak. Spokojnie czekaj i ruszaj sie w miare mozliwosci. A ktory tc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test 2 kreski. Okres się spóźnia jakieś 3 dni. Czy mogę już zażyć arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej dopochwowo czu doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstępie art** 19 tabletek za zwrot kosztów czyli 50 zł posiadam rachunek z apteki. Więcej informacji na meial okassiia0@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test 2 kreski. Okres się spóźnia jakieś 3 dni. Czy mogę już zażyć arthrotec?


Jeśli ciąża jest to czemu nie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstępie art** 19 tabletek za zwrot kosztów czyli 50 zł posiadam rachutunek z apteki. Więcej informacji na meial okassiia0@gmail.com


Napisalam na mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lepiej dopochwowo czu doustnie?


Doustnie lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doustnie lepiej


 boję się.. mam 20 tabl . Arthro... właśnie odebrałam z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musisz byc pewna tego co chcesz zrobic. Jak juz zaczniesz i nawet jak sie nie uda to jednak wypadalo by to zakonczyc zeby nie plakac nad chorym dzieckiem. Ktory jestes tc? Zdajesz sobies sprawe ze arthrotec ma tylko 70% szansy na powodzenie? Ostatnio duzo dziewczyn pisze ze nie pomogło... Moze lepiej zestaw z WOW lub WHW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem pewna. 4 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli jestes pewna na 110% to czy wiesz jak stosowac arthrotec? Masz jakies pytania, wątpliwości itp? Jestesmy tu zeby wesprzeć i pomoc wiec mozesz wszystko smialo opisac i sie zapytac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam pierwsza dawkę. Pod język o 15.30. Ale szybko się rozpuscilo. 5 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam pierwsza dawkę. Pod język o 15.30. Ale szybko się rozpuscilo. 5 tabletek


Wyciagnełaś rdzenie lub je potem wyplułaś? Tabletki szybko przechodza w papke ale.musisz ja jakos utrzymac przez 30 minut w buzi pod jezykiem lub miedzy dziasłem a policzkiem. 5 tabletek to za duzo. Bierz 4 co 3 godziny. Powinny byc 3 dawki czyli 12 tabletek. Maksymalnie mozesz 5 dawek czyli razem wlasnie 20 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyciągnęłam. Rdzlenie  i reszta do buzi. Tyle ze  szybko około 10 minut.za szybko? Mam jeszcze 15 tabletek. No nic o 18.30 biorę 2 dawkę 4 tabl. Będę trzymać pół godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

teraz sie stresuje ze za krotko trzymalam . no nic. mam a jeszcze na trzy pelne dawki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> teraz sie stresuje ze za krotko trzymalam . no nic. mam a jeszcze na trzy pelne dawki.


Spokojnie. Masz wystarczajaco tabletek zeby kuracja sie udała. Wiem ze ciezko bedzie utrzmac ale musisz sie postarac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czemu na niektórych forach każą brać dopochwowo? mam nadzieje ze sie uda i ze nie bede musiala owic swojemu lekarzowi co bralam i brac czegos od niego. u mnie to poczatek ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czemu na niektórych forach każą brać dopochwowo? mam nadzieje ze sie uda i ze nie bede musiala owic swojemu lekarzowi co bralam i brac czegos od niego. u mnie to poczatek ciazy


Lekarz nic innego poza Arthrotekiem czy cytotekiem Ci nie da , bo nic innego w Polsce nie ma. Droga podania nie ma znaczenia, wchłania się tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki. Za to ze odpowiadasz....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was zażywała arthrotec mając naście lat? I czy to bezpieczne w tym wieku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobry znak. Spokojnie czekaj i ruszaj sie w miare mozliwosci. A ktory tc?


Jestem po trzeciej dawcee, lekkie dreszcze, krwawienie Przed 3cia dawka się zmniejszyło, co jakiś czas robię brzuszki , przerwę bo mi niedobrze i znów.... Czuje ze znowu się nie powiedzie ...  :Frown:  a co to tydz to tak : 3 lutego byłam u gine. I zarodek miał zaledwie 1.88 mm ,a 6lutego bhcg było : 10731.00 czyli chyba 5tc . Teraz była moja druga próba z arthr....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po trzeciej dawcee, lekkie dreszcze, krwawienie Przed 3cia dawka się zmniejszyło, co jakiś czas robię brzuszki , przerwę bo mi niedobrze i znów.... Czuje ze znowu się nie powiedzie ...  a co to tydz to tak : 3 lutego byłam u gine. I zarodek miał zaledwie 1.88 mm ,a 6lutego bhcg było : 10731.00 czyli chyba 5tc . Teraz była moja druga próba z arthr....


Kiedy miałaś okres ostatni? Jesli sie nie uda sprobuj z zestawem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was zażywała arthrotec mając naście lat? I czy to bezpieczne w tym wieku?


Wiek tu nie ma znaczenia, jeśli jesteś rozważna i porządnie przygotujesz się do aborcji. Jeśli jesteś niepełnoletnia, to pamiętaj że w przypadku problemów (np. łyżeczkowanie) szpital poinformuje rodziców.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was zażywała arthrotec mając naście lat? I czy to bezpieczne w tym wieku?


W zadnym wieku nie jest bezpieczne. Jest to przedawkowanie leku stad skutki uboczne jak np biegunka. Dokladnie nawet nie chce sie zaglebiac czy robi inne spustoszenia oprocz usuniecia ciazy. Ile masz lat? Ktory moze byc tydzien? Bylas u lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy miałaś okres ostatni? Jesli sie nie uda sprobuj z zestawem



Ostatni okres 30 grudzień. Cholera bralm z metr. Nie mam juz pieniędzy  :Frown:  jak bym miała pewność ze się udało ale nie wyleciał to poszlabym do lekarza....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zadnym wieku nie jest bezpieczne. Jest to przedawkowanie leku stad skutki uboczne jak np biegunka. Dokladnie nawet nie chce sie zaglebiac czy robi inne spustoszenia oprocz usuniecia ciazy. Ile masz lat? Ktory moze byc tydzien? Bylas u lekarza?


Mam 17 lat, mysle ze to 5-6 tydzien a u lekarza nie byłam bo pewnie skoro jestem nie pełnoletnia to musiałabym z rodzicem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 17 lat, mysle ze to 5-6 tydzien a u lekarza nie byłam bo pewnie skoro jestem nie pełnoletnia to musiałabym z rodzicem?


Liczysz od ostatniej miesiączki, tak ? Masz dostęp do Arthroteku z apteki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatni okres 30 grudzień. Cholera bralm z metr. Nie mam juz pieniędzy  jak bym miała pewność ze się udało ale nie wyleciał to poszlabym do lekarza....


moze byc tak ze zarodek jest martwy a niema krwawienis wtedy lekarz wysle na łyżeczkowanie. Musisz isc koniecznie. Albo zrob bete.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiek tu nie ma znaczenia, jeśli jesteś rozważna i porządnie przygotujesz się do aborcji. Jeśli jesteś niepełnoletnia, to pamiętaj że w przypadku problemów (np. łyżeczkowanie) szpital poinformuje rodziców.


Czy ktos wytłumaczy mi na czym polega lyzeczkowanie? I kiedy jest ono konieczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Liczysz od ostatniej miesiączki, tak ? Masz dostęp do Arthroteku z apteki?


Licząc od ostatniej miesiączki to byłby 6 tydzien. Tak arthrotec mam z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos wytłumaczy mi na czym polega lyzeczkowanie? I kiedy jest ono konieczne?


Łyżeczkowanie to mechaniczne czyszczenie macicy (skrobanie) wykonywane w znieczuleniu ogólnym. Jest konieczne kiedy np. macica nieprawidłowo się oczyszcza, lub krwawienie jest zbyt duże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moze byc tak ze zarodek jest martwy a niema krwawienis wtedy lekarz wysle na łyżeczkowanie. Musisz isc koniecznie. Albo zrob bete.


Jutro rano Zrobię bhcg .... Mam jeszcze 2 i pol tabletki rozkrojone ponieważ.o 3 w nocy miałam wziasc ostatnia dawke metr i w tym Czasie arthr dopxhw. Wsadzilam 1i pol i od metr zaslablam, prawie zwymiotowalam wiec szybko się polozylam i mi się zasnelo i od 11 zaczelam doustnie 4tab co 3 h. Może jeszcze zużyć to co zostało ...? Jestem załamana wydawało się to tak proste ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> moze byc tak ze zarodek jest martwy a niema krwawienis wtedy lekarz wysle na łyżeczkowanie. Musisz isc koniecznie. Albo zrob bete.



I Zamiast skurczy mam takie dziwne Uczucie w brzuchu, tak jak bym glodna była co chwilę ale mi niedobrze chwilami ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro rano Zrobię bhcg .... Mam jeszcze 2 i pol tabletki rozkrojone ponieważ.o 3 w nocy miałam wziasc ostatnia dawke metr i w tym Czasie arthr dopxhw. Wsadzilam 1i pol i od metr zaslablam, prawie zwymiotowalam wiec szybko się polozylam i mi się zasnelo i od 11 zaczelam doustnie 4tab co 3 h. Może jeszcze zużyć to co zostało ...? Jestem załamana wydawało się to tak proste ....



dwie tabletki już nic nie zmienią. Nie masz pewności czy metotrexat był oryginalny, poza tym dawkowanie też nie było prawidłowe. Zrób najpierw te bety, będziesz wiedziała na czym stoisz. A w razie czego zawsze możesz napisać do womenek o obniżenie darowizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po 2 dawce. ..  póki co byłam w toalecie z biegunka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I Zamiast skurczy mam takie dziwne Uczucie w brzuchu, tak jak bym glodna była co chwilę ale mi niedobrze chwilami ...


A miałas jakies objawy ciazy ktore ustały po kuracji? Zostały mi 2 tabletki metot nie wiem czy oryginalne ale ponoc tak wiec gdyby Ci to jakos mialo pomoc to Ci wysle bez kasy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arth. Ma ktos ? Do 150 zl z wysylka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czemu na niektórych forach każą brać dopochwowo? mam nadzieje ze sie uda i ze nie bede musiala owic swojemu lekarzowi co bralam i brac czegos od niego. u mnie to poczatek ciazy


Dopochwowo lekarz może wykryć resztki tablete bo sie dobrze nie rozpuszczaja. To jest ogolnie Twoja decyzja jak zastosujesz ale pewniejsze jest do ust mimo zlego smaku.
Ja po pierwszej dawce mialam tylko dreszcze. Po drugiej sie u mnie rozkrecilo krwawienie. A po 3 dostalam takiej biegunki ze o malo w kosmos nie wystrzeliłam  :Smile:  i wtedy poczulam tez ze cos ze mnie wylatuje przy parciu. Moze u Ciebie bedzie podobnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyna ktora miala dzis lekarza i obiecała sie odezwac po 17 godzinie. Jak poszło? Wszystko po Twojej mysli?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

Jesteśmy codziennie 18:00-23:00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pol godz przed 3 dawka zaczelam krwawic jak na okres. brzuch pobolewa. jakies male skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pol godz przed 3 dawka zaczelam krwawic jak na okres. brzuch pobolewa. jakies male skrzepy


Czyli jest ok. Poruszaj sie jeszcze zeby macica popracowała. Brzuch pobolewa bo to skurcze dobry znak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ciepły prysznic lub kąpiel wskazaną?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ciepły prysznic lub kąpiel wskazaną?


kąpiel nie. Masz otwartą szyjkę, i możesz nabawić się infekcji. A prysznic to raczej przy silnych bólach pomoże, na rozkręcenie krwawienia to jakaś gimnastyka, taniec, chodzenie po schodach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Jestem po...zaczelam o 5 z pierwsza dawka i o 11 wzielam 3. Po pierwszej tylko dreszcze. Zimno mi bylo okropnie. Po 2 zaczelam krwawic  i bolalo mnie podbrzusze. Musialam do toalety bo biegunka i przy lekkim parciu poczulam jak 2 razy cos wylecialo...pozniej lekko jeszcze krwawilam ale bardziej przy siusiu...teraz juz nie mam lrwawienia i brzuch tez nie boli...co to moze znaczyc?Ze prawdopodobnie sie udalo??Byl to 5 tydz. Nie powinnam jeszcze krwawic???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Jestem po...zaczelam o 5 z pierwsza dawka i o 11 wzielam 3. Po pierwszej tylko dreszcze. Zimno mi bylo okropnie. Po 2 zaczelam krwawic  i bolalo mnie podbrzusze. Musialam do toalety bo biegunka i przy lekkim parciu poczulam jak 2 razy cos wylecialo...pozniej lekko jeszcze krwawilam ale bardziej przy siusiu...teraz juz nie mam lrwawienia i brzuch tez nie boli...co to moze znaczyc?Ze prawdopodobnie sie udalo??Byl to 5 tydz. Nie powinnam jeszcze krwawic???


Moze tak byc ze znowu zaczniesz krwawic bo organizm musi sie oczyscic. Najlepiej rob bete dla potwierdzenia ze sie udało albo do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyna ktora miala dzis lekarza i obiecała sie odezwac po 17 godzinie. Jak poszło? Wszystko po Twojej mysli?


Kochane kobietki dziękuje za wsparcie było mi to bardzo potrzebne stres który jest prz niechcianej ciąży jest ogromny kobieta która nie była w takiej sytuacji nigdy tego nie zrozumie. Dzięki Wam i Waszym doświadczeniu które same przeżyłyście oraz wsparciu mojego męża (załatwił arthrotec nabiegał się  po aptekach był przy mnie choć nie był przekonany do tabletek i obawiał się czy nic mi nie zaszkodzą bo kiedy chorowałam z nerkami, co chwile się pytał jak się czuje a ja wczoraj całe popołudnie przespałam a mąż zajmował się dziećmi... tak mam 2 cudownych dzieci i dość więcej nie planuje a jeśli by była wpadka to wiem że są dobre kobietki które zawsze pomogą doradzą...nie dała bym rady gdyby nie Wy. Do godziny 17 poleciało więc i tak poszłam do lekarza po 17 żeby się upewnić.
USG i badanie potwierdziło że nic nie ma ale dla pewności mam tabletki żeby się wszystko oszyściło. Po ustąpieniu krwawienia mam wziąść inne tabletki z hormonem żeby wywołać okres i zrobić beta tylko dla własnego spokoju że wszystko jest ok.
Aha i jeszcze pani doktor przepisała mi tabletki żeby krwawienie było słabsze i krótsze bo normalnie moje miesiączki są bardzo obfite.
Jeszcze raz wszystkim kobietkom wielkie DZIĘKUJE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze pytanie... po drugiej dawce zaczęła lecieć krew. Kilka sprzętów. Wzięłam 3 dawkę. Krwawienie jakby słabsze Ale biegunka. Nie mam siły... czy brać czwartą dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skrzepów miało być. Nie sprzętów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietkibzwykly arth czy forte jak myslicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze pytanie... po drugiej dawce zaczęła lecieć krew. Kilka sprzętów. Wzięłam 3 dawkę. Krwawienie jakby słabsze Ale biegunka. Nie mam siły... czy brać czwartą dawkę?


Jesli masz obawy to mozesz brac 4 dawke. To zalezy od Ciebie. Krew mogla chwilowo sie zmniejszyc bo moze wylecialo to co mialo ale powinno znowu sie pojawic takie jak na okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietkibzwykly arth czy forte jak myslicie ?


Jesli masz do wyboru to zwykly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochane kobietki dziękuje za wsparcie było mi to bardzo potrzebne stres który jest prz niechcianej ciąży jest ogromny kobieta która nie była w takiej sytuacji nigdy tego nie zrozumie. Dzięki Wam i Waszym doświadczeniu które same przeżyłyście oraz wsparciu mojego męża (załatwił arthrotec nabiegał się  po aptekach był przy mnie choć nie był przekonany do tabletek i obawiał się czy nic mi nie zaszkodzą bo kiedy chorowałam z nerkami, co chwile się pytał jak się czuje a ja wczoraj całe popołudnie przespałam a mąż zajmował się dziećmi... tak mam 2 cudownych dzieci i dość więcej nie planuje a jeśli by była wpadka to wiem że są dobre kobietki które zawsze pomogą doradzą...nie dała bym rady gdyby nie Wy. Do godziny 17 poleciało więc i tak poszłam do lekarza po 17 żeby się upewnić.
> USG i badanie potwierdziło że nic nie ma ale dla pewności mam tabletki żeby się wszystko oszyściło. Po ustąpieniu krwawienia mam wziąść inne tabletki z hormonem żeby wywołać okres i zrobić beta tylko dla własnego spokoju że wszystko jest ok.
> Aha i jeszcze pani doktor przepisała mi tabletki żeby krwawienie było słabsze i krótsze bo normalnie moje miesiączki są bardzo obfite.
> Jeszcze raz wszystkim kobietkom wielkie DZIĘKUJE


Super ze napisałaś. Cieszymy sie że poszło po Twojej myśli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kochani. Nie wzięłam 4 dawki. Poszłam spać  obudzila mnie biegunka.. myślałam ze padne. Ale krwawienie prawie zerowe. Lekkie plamienie. Wzięłam szybki prysznic i się położyłam.  O 2 wstawalam bo cała podlaska w krwi. I przed chwilą tez. Mam nadzieję  ze się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super ze napisałaś. Cieszymy sie że poszło po Twojej myśli.


 hej mam pytanie tez jestem po kuracji. I tez przede mna wizyta u lekaeza. Mam pytsnie poszlas z krwawieniem? Co powiedzialas lekarzowi bo ja wlasnie niewiem co powiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej mam pytanie tez jestem po kuracji. I tez przede mna wizyta u lekaeza. Mam pytsnie poszlas z krwawieniem? Co powiedzialas lekarzowi bo ja wlasnie niewiem co powiedziec


Ja poszlam z lekkim krwawieniem przy koncowce.bo wczesniej nie mialam mozliwosci. Powiedzialam ze spoznil mi sie okres a jak sie pojawil to byl obfity bardzo z jakimis tkankami i przyszlam sprawdzic czy jest wszystko ok. Lekarz zbadal mnie dopochwowo mimo krwawienia. I bylo ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej kochani. Nie wzięłam 4 dawki. Poszłam spać  obudzila mnie biegunka.. myślałam ze padne. Ale krwawienie prawie zerowe. Lekkie plamienie. Wzięłam szybki prysznic i się położyłam.  O 2 wstawalam bo cała podlaska w krwi. I przed chwilą tez. Mam nadzieję  ze się udało


Skoro jest krwawienie to raczej sie udalo ale pewnosci nie ma. Beta x2 lub lekarz i bedziesz wiedziala na 100%. Leca Ci jakies tkanki czy zwykle krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja poszlam z lekkim krwawieniem przy koncowce.bo wczesniej nie mialam mozliwosci. Powiedzialam ze spoznil mi sie okres a jak sie pojawil to byl obfity bardzo z jakimis tkankami i przyszlam sprawdzic czy jest wszystko ok. Lekarz zbadal mnie dopochwowo mimo krwawienia. I bylo ok


Hej. Dokładnie to samo powiedziałam i pani doktor mnie zbadał. Myślę że się domyśliła ale jest na tyle ok że nie jej ocenie mnie czy inne kobiety w końcu to nasz wybór nasze ciało tylko szkoda że nasz "rząd" nie potrafi zrozumieć  :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, pisałam tu jakis czas temu, ze poroniłam samoistnie, robiłam betę wynik 2,4 testy przed beta z bardzo jasna druga kreseczka, objawy ciąży mi ustały, wg miesiączki mógł byc to 6 tydz według mnie troche mniej. Wiec tak, beta pokazuje ze nie jestem w ciąży, krwawiłam tydzien i teraz juz mija 24 dzien od pierwszego krwawienia, ale okresu jeszcze brak. A mój brzuch wydaje mi sie jakos dziwnie wydety. Czy test juz powinien wyjsć prawidłowo przy tak niskiej becie? Chce sie uspokoić. Ale chyba wariuje, co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Dokładnie to samo powiedziałam i pani doktor mnie zbadał. Myślę że się domyśliła ale jest na tyle ok że nie jej ocenie mnie czy inne kobiety w końcu to nasz wybór nasze ciało tylko szkoda że nasz "rząd" nie potrafi zrozumieć  :-(


Ja bylam u dwoch roznych lekarzy i ani jeden nie powiedzial wprost o mozliwosci poronienia. Bylo tylko ze jest czysto ciazy nie ma. Moze to jakies anomalnie. Wydaje mi sie wiec z boja sie mowic cos takiego jesli pacjentka robi wrazenie " niewiedzacej". A o rzadzie to temat rzeka. Szczegolnosci jesli chodzi o PIS bo znowu zrobili tabletki po na recepte i daka 4000zl za urodzenie chorego dziecka.... Dla.mnie to obled bo kazdy jest panem swojego zycia a oni nam narzucaja takie rzeczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, pisałam tu jakis czas temu, ze poroniłam samoistnie, robiłam betę wynik 2,4 testy przed beta z bardzo jasna druga kreseczka, objawy ciąży mi ustały, wg miesiączki mógł byc to 6 tydz według mnie troche mniej. Wiec tak, beta pokazuje ze nie jestem w ciąży, krwawiłam tydzien i teraz juz mija 24 dzien od pierwszego krwawienia, ale okresu jeszcze brak. A mój brzuch wydaje mi sie jakos dziwnie wydety. Czy test juz powinien wyjsć prawidłowo przy tak niskiej becie? Chce sie uspokoić. Ale chyba wariuje, co?


Skoro beta ciazy nie pokazuje to jest pewnosc 100% ze jej nie ma. Mozesz robic test tez powinien juz wyjsc negatywny. Brzuch moze robic sie wzdety bo tak jest zazwyczaj przed okresem. Tez mam takiego schiza. Mimo 2 lekarzy i testu negatywnego i braku objawow ciazy ciagle mam obawy ze moze jednak dalej jest ale nie jest to mozliwe no bo jak? Wszyscy wokol sie myla? Sam okres po 4-6 tygodniach moze przyjsc. Jesli sie martwisz to idz do lekarza ale skoro badania sa ok to czekaj cerpliwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro beta ciazy nie pokazuje to jest pewnosc 100% ze jej nie ma. Mozesz robic test tez powinien juz wyjsc negatywny. Brzuch moze robic sie wzdety bo tak jest zazwyczaj przed okresem. Tez mam takiego schiza. Mimo 2 lekarzy i testu negatywnego i braku objawow ciazy ciagle mam obawy ze moze jednak dalej jest ale nie jest to mozliwe no bo jak? Wszyscy wokol sie myla? Sam okres po 4-6 tygodniach moze przyjsc. Jesli sie martwisz to idz do lekarza ale skoro badania sa ok to czekaj cerpliwie


Ok, dzieki wielki, fajnie wiedzieć, ze nie tylko ja tak mam. Dzisiaj zrobie test juz dla upewnienia. Zestaw w razie czego leży, wiec nie będę w kropce. Byc moze faktycznie to zbliżający sie okres. Oby  :Smile: . Juz chce o tym wszystkim zapomnieć i sie tym nie martwić, a okres to chyba jedyna szansa. Do lekarza w moim mieście sie dostac to ciężka sprawa z terminami wiec na razie zobaczę co pokaże test, jeśli wyjdzie pozytywny to znów zrobie betę, chociaż faktycznie to niemożliwe, skoro tydzien po krwawieniu była juz tak niska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny!zastanawiam się nad tabletkami?przeczytalam chyba wszystkie możliwe fora,8miesiecy temu urodzilam syna.Mam ich 3 kocham nad życie,kilka dni temu zrobiłam test i booom pozytywny zalamka totalna zaczelam szukac w Internecie i trafilam na informacje o tych tabletkach?Nie mam chyba wyjscia ale muszę je zazyc choć boje się masakrycznie ale nie mogę urodzić jestem w 6tygodniu,napiszcie czy w tym tygodniu mogą być jakieś komplikacje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i płatne u kuriera, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny!zastanawiam się nad tabletkami?przeczytalam chyba wszystkie możliwe fora,8miesiecy temu urodzilam syna.Mam ich 3 kocham nad życie,kilka dni temu zrobiłam test i booom pozytywny zalamka totalna zaczelam szukac w Internecie i trafilam na informacje o tych tabletkach?Nie mam chyba wyjscia ale muszę je zazyc choć boje się masakrycznie ale nie mogę urodzić jestem w 6tygodniu,napiszcie czy w tym tygodniu mogą być jakieś komplikacje...


To jest taki tydzien akurat w sam raz o ile na 100% chcesz to zrobic. Arthrotec nie daje Ci duzej gwarancji na powodzenie. Jest to tylko 60-70%. Na Twoim miejscu zamowiłabym zestaw z WOW lub WHW. Masz przy tym 98% na to że sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Halo dziewczyny!! Poradzcie sprawdzonego sprzedawce!!! Nie moge nic znalezc.... Mieszkam w okolicach Kielc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to jeszcze ja  :Frown: . jak sie w ogole stosuje te tabletki? naczytalam sie na stronie aborcjatabletki.pl , ze 4 tabletki mifepriatone i cos tam jeszcze dopochwowo,  a tu duzo z was mowi calkiem o czym innym . dowiedzialam sie, ze jestem w ciazy dzis rano, okres spoznial sie 6 dni, do tego poranne mdlosci , biegunka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jeszcze ja . jak sie w ogole stosuje te tabletki? naczytalam sie na stronie aborcjatabletki.pl , ze 4 tabletki mifepriatone i cos tam jeszcze dopochwowo,  a tu duzo z was mowi calkiem o czym innym . dowiedzialam sie, ze jestem w ciazy dzis rano, okres spoznial sie 6 dni, do tego poranne mdlosci , biegunka...


Chodzi Ci o arthrotec tak? Dam przykład
15 godzina 4 tabletki pod jezyk trzymaj 30 minut wypluj rdzeń ( mała tabletka w tej duzej) lub wyciagnij przed włożeniem do ust
18 godzina 4 tabletki pod jezyk trzymaj 30 minut
21 godzina 4 tabletki pod jezyk trzymaj 30 minut
Dopochowo sie odradza bo jest tam złe nawilżenie i tabletki zle sie rozpuszczaja przez co lekarz może wykryc.
Polecam Pania Anne gdzies tu jest jej nr chyba koncowka 014. Poszukaj gdzies w ostatnich stronach to znajdziesz.
Masz wczesny tc wiec mozesz tez zamowic zestaw ze strony WHE lub WOW ktory jest skuteczniejszy niz arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przeszukalam juz z 10 stron i nie widze tej pani, moze ktos mi pomoze, albo znajde kogos innego  :Frown: 
czy te ceny co tu podaja 160 zł za 12 tabletek arthrotecu to normalna cena???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i ile kosztuje ten zestaw na wow???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co jest najbardziej skuteczne?
12 szt Arthrotec 
12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 
12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 80 euro + 15 zł przesyłka ponieważ mieszkam w województwie z kodem 40 więc przesyłka musiała zrobić kółko


 mogę zdjęcie na e mail:natalia240@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co jest najbardziej skuteczne?
> 12 szt Arthrotec 
> 12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 
> 12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 ?


Nie ma czegos takiego jak Ru 486 chyba ze masz oryginalny zestaw ze strony WOW lub WHW. Ktokolwiek z polskich handlarzy bedzie Ci oferowal arthrotc lub cytotec z tabletka Ru to oszust i wysle Ci apap lub cos podobnego. Jak juz chcesz kupowac to z metrotexem chociaz to tez nie daje duzej gwarancji powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przeszukalam juz z 10 stron i nie widze tej pani, moze ktos mi pomoze, albo znajde kogos innego 
> czy te ceny co tu podaja 160 zł za 12 tabletek arthrotecu to normalna cena???


W aptece z recepta kupisz za 50złotych cale opakowanie czyli 20 sztuk. Ogolnie tak wlasnie stoi 12 sztuk arthrotecu. I to takie minimum bo niektorzy  życzą nawet ponad 200zl za 12 sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przeszukalam juz z 10 stron i nie widze tej pani, moze ktos mi pomoze, albo znajde kogos innego 
> czy te ceny co tu podaja 160 zł za 12 tabletek arthrotecu to normalna cena???


   Ja też uważam,że to jest w miarę normalna cena. Ja by na Twoim miejscu kupowała całe opakowanie - różnie może być np. możesz zwymiotować....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile idzie taka przesylka z WHW ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile idzie taka przesylka z WHW ?


Do 2 tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do 2 tygodni


Paczka nie zostanie zatrzymana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paczka nie zostanie zatrzymana?


   Poproś o nie rejstrowaną, to nie zostanie zatrzymana. Albo zamów do bezpiecznego województwa i podjedź po nią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej to znów ja... wczoraj pół godz przed 3 dawka dostałam krwawienia. leciały ze mnie jakies skrzepy. potem ustało. o 21.30 wzielam 3 dawke... o 23.30 obudziła mnie taka biegunka ze myslalam ze umre. Wziełam ciepły prysznic szybko i polozylam sie do łozka. cos kolo 2 sie obudzilam. wstalam z łóżka i zalalam cala podloge. po nogach mi cieklo . przepraszam ze tak to opisuje  ale tak bylo. poszlam do toalety tam tez ze mnie leciala krew jak z kranu. umylam sie i poszlam spac.  o 6  rano powtorka. teraz juz lekko krwawie... leciutko. zapach krwi mi przypomina ten po porodzie..... myslicie ze jes ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przeszukalam juz z 10 stron i nie widze tej pani, moze ktos mi pomoze, albo znajde kogos innego 
> czy te ceny co tu podaja 160 zł za 12 tabletek arthrotecu to normalna cena???


hej tu Marta. ja poszłam do lekarza rodzinnego i poprosilam o Arthro dla meza ze go stawy bola od granie w pilke. od razu i dal recepte. jesli masz fajnego lekarza sprobuj..... bedziesz miec recepte i 20 szt Arthro za 50 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej to znów ja... wczoraj pół godz przed 3 dawka dostałam krwawienia. leciały ze mnie jakies skrzepy. potem ustało. o 21.30 wzielam 3 dawke... o 23.30 obudziła mnie taka biegunka ze myslalam ze umre. Wziełam ciepły prysznic szybko i polozylam sie do łozka. cos kolo 2 sie obudzilam. wstalam z łóżka i zalalam cala podloge. po nogach mi cieklo . przepraszam ze tak to opisuje  ale tak bylo. poszlam do toalety tam tez ze mnie leciala krew jak z kranu. umylam sie i poszlam spac.  o 6  rano powtorka. teraz juz lekko krwawie... leciutko. zapach krwi mi przypomina ten po porodzie..... myslicie ze jes ok?


   Ja myślę, że raczej na pewno Ci się udało, ale oczywiście musisz to sprawdzić robiąc betę albo przebadaj się u lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poproś o nie rejstrowaną, to nie zostanie zatrzymana. Albo zamów do bezpiecznego województwa i podjedź po nią.


Kurcze boję się że może nie dojdzie przesyłka i co ja wtedy zrobię...Nie mogę urodzić to nie ten czas zresztą mam już 3 wspanialych synów mam 30lat też mam swoje marzenia i plany,zresztą 8urodzilam nie chce znowu przez to przechodzić bo ostatnia ciąża była dla mnie koszmarem zwłaszcza psychicznym....Polska zacofany kraj kobiety nie mogą decydować o swoim ciele porażka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietkibzwykly arth czy forte jak myslicie ?


A co to za różnica forte odnosi się do substancji przeciwbolowej tak zwanego rdzenia tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja myślę, że raczej na pewno Ci się udało, ale oczywiście musisz to sprawdzić robiąc betę albo przebadaj się u lekarza.


jasne pojde do lekarza.  A kiedy mam iść? odczekac kilka dni? czy mu powiedziec prawde? mama zaufanego wiec sie nie obawiam... jak myslisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej to znów ja... wczoraj pół godz przed 3 dawka dostałam krwawienia. leciały ze mnie jakies skrzepy. potem ustało. o 21.30 wzielam 3 dawke... o 23.30 obudziła mnie taka biegunka ze myslalam ze umre. Wziełam ciepły prysznic szybko i polozylam sie do łozka. cos kolo 2 sie obudzilam. wstalam z łóżka i zalalam cala podloge. po nogach mi cieklo . przepraszam ze tak to opisuje  ale tak bylo. poszlam do toalety tam tez ze mnie leciala krew jak z kranu. umylam sie i poszlam spac.  o 6  rano powtorka. teraz juz lekko krwawie... leciutko. zapach krwi mi przypomina ten po porodzie..... myslicie ze jes ok?


Możesz napisać w jaki sposób bralas dawki??Pewnie masz już to za sobą..wystarczy się upewnić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece na receptę wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kurcze boję się że może nie dojdzie przesyłka i co ja wtedy zrobię...Nie mogę urodzić to nie ten czas zresztą mam już 3 wspanialych synów mam 30lat też mam swoje marzenia i plany,zresztą 8urodzilam nie chce znowu przez to przechodzić bo ostatnia ciąża była dla mnie koszmarem zwłaszcza psychicznym....Polska zacofany kraj kobiety nie mogą decydować o swoim ciele porażka


Dziecko nie jest częścią ciała kobiety jest osobnym bytem. On lub ona już istnieje i nie prosiło się na ten świat. Może porozmawiaj ze swym mężem/partnerem z przyjaciółka kimś bliskim, bo ciąża to trud dla kobiety, zwłaszcza taka nieplanowana i potrzebujesz wsparcia osób Ci bliskich.Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze boję się że może nie dojdzie przesyłka i co ja wtedy zrobię...Nie mogę urodzić to nie ten czas zresztą mam już 3 wspanialych synów mam 30lat też mam swoje marzenia i plany,zresztą 8urodzilam nie chce znowu przez to przechodzić bo ostatnia ciąża była dla mnie koszmarem zwłaszcza psychicznym....Polska zacofany kraj kobiety nie mogą decydować o swoim ciele porażka


Poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net, to uwierzysz że przesyłki dochodzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece na receptę wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl


A cena???.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz napisać w jaki sposób bralas dawki??Pewnie masz już to za sobą..wystarczy się upewnić


jasne. o 15.30 wzielam 1 dawke i wzielam 5 tabl..tyle ze wczesniej wyciagnelam rdzen tabletki. starsznie szybko mi sie rozpuszczało w buzi. wiec ze slina przelykalam. Potem mi tu dziewczyny powiedzialy ze musza byc 4 tabletki  i tzrymac ta papke pod jezykiem pol godziny. o 18.30 wzielam druga dawke i o 21.30 trzecia... mialam wziac jeszcze 4 dawke ale juz ze mnie leialo jak z kranu. teraz juz tylko lekko krwawie. rozkruszylam tabletki wyciagnelam rdzen. bo to on tak piecze w jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie to poczatek 4 tydzien......mam nadzieje ze jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, pisałam dzis rano o tym, ze poroniłam samoistnie i beta jest niska ale panikuje i jeszcze zrobie test bo wariuje. W każdym razie test zrobiony, podczas, którego dostałam okres wiec oczywiście negatywny. Mam zestaw z WOW, który juz mi sie nie przyda wiec mogę pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze boję się że może nie dojdzie przesyłka i co ja wtedy zrobię...Nie mogę urodzić to nie ten czas zresztą mam już 3 wspanialych synów mam 30lat też mam swoje marzenia i plany,zresztą 8urodzilam nie chce znowu przez to przechodzić bo ostatnia ciąża była dla mnie koszmarem zwłaszcza psychicznym....Polska zacofany kraj kobiety nie mogą decydować o swoim ciele porażka


    Nic się nie martw, na pewno dojdzie. Zamów zestaw a w między czasie spróbuj załatwić sobie receptę na Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jasne. o 15.30 wzielam 1 dawke i wzielam 5 tabl..tyle ze wczesniej wyciagnelam rdzen tabletki. starsznie szybko mi sie rozpuszczało w buzi. wiec ze slina przelykalam. Potem mi tu dziewczyny powiedzialy ze musza byc 4 tabletki  i tzrymac ta papke pod jezykiem pol godziny. o 18.30 wzielam druga dawke i o 21.30 trzecia... mialam wziac jeszcze 4 dawke ale juz ze mnie leialo jak z kranu. teraz juz tylko lekko krwawie. rozkruszylam tabletki wyciagnelam rdzen. bo to on tak piecze w jezyk


Dziękuję za informacje.rozwialas moje wątpliwości w jaki sposób mam to wziąć,trzymaj się cieplutko.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic się nie martw, na pewno dojdzie. Zamów zestaw a w między czasie spróbuj załatwić sobie receptę na Arthrotec.


Arthrotec ma mi załatwić babcia mojego byłego,oczywiście jeszcze jej nie mowilam po co mi,ale powiedziala ze ok w przyszłym tygodniu mi kupi,później jej powiem co zrobilam,jest wporzadku i napewno mnie zrozumie.Tylko teraz mam dylemat czy zamowic te z WHW?Czy może sam art wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, pisałam dzis rano o tym, ze poroniłam samoistnie i beta jest niska ale panikuje i jeszcze zrobie test bo wariuje. W każdym razie test zrobiony, podczas, którego dostałam okres wiec oczywiście negatywny. Mam zestaw z WOW, który juz mi sie nie przyda wiec mogę pomoc.


Poważnie masz???z nieba mi spadlas a wyslesz fotki z dzisiejszą datą na moj email???ile za nie chcesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec ma mi załatwić babcia mojego byłego,oczywiście jeszcze jej nie mowilam po co mi,ale powiedziala ze ok w przyszłym tygodniu mi kupi,później jej powiem co zrobilam,jest wporzadku i napewno mnie zrozumie.Tylko teraz mam dylemat czy zamowic te z WHW?Czy może sam art wystarczy


   Jeśli miała bym taką możliwość jak Ty, to spróbowała bym Arthrotekiem, jeśli by się nie udało, to wtedy bym zamówiła zestaw.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jeśli miała bym taką możliwość jak Ty, to spróbowała bym Arthrotekiem, jeśli by się nie udało, to wtedy bym zamówiła zestaw.


A mówiłaś komuś o dziecku? Myślę że potrzebujesz wsparcia więc warto porozmawiać o tym z kimś Ci bliskim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mówiłaś komuś o dziecku? Myślę że potrzebujesz wsparcia więc warto porozmawiać o tym z kimś Ci bliskim.


Oczywiście mój chłopak wie,mam już z nim syna ma 8miesięcy i mam dwóch synów z poprzedniego związku mają 10 i 9 lat on nie wie co chce zrobić,to jest też taki trochę chlopiec do wychowania,ja ogarniam wszystko dom i tak dalej chcialam iść po macierzynskim do pracy a teraz co mam zrobić?mam mętlik poprostu ale raczej jestem zdecydowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poważnie masz???z nieba mi spadlas a wyslesz fotki z dzisiejszą datą na moj email???ile za nie chcesz?


Podaj maila i wszystko Ci wtedy wysle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście mój chłopak wie,mam już z nim syna ma 8miesięcy i mam dwóch synów z poprzedniego związku mają 10 i 9 lat on nie wie co chce zrobić,to jest też taki trochę chlopiec do wychowania,ja ogarniam wszystko dom i tak dalej chcialam iść po macierzynskim do pracy a teraz co mam zrobić?mam mętlik poprostu ale raczej jestem zdecydowana


    Musisz się bardzo poważnie zastanowić, bo jak już zaczniesz, to nie będzie odwrotu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście mój chłopak wie,mam już z nim syna ma 8miesięcy i mam dwóch synów z poprzedniego związku mają 10 i 9 lat on nie wie co chce zrobić,to jest też taki trochę chlopiec do wychowania,ja ogarniam wszystko dom i tak dalej chcialam iść po macierzynskim do pracy a teraz co mam zrobić?mam mętlik poprostu ale raczej jestem zdecydowana


Babka ktora chce Cie przekonac abys urodzila jest prawdopodobnie z netporadni i to jej misja. Przychodzi tu i glendzi

----------


## Karolina :)

> Oczywiście mój chłopak wie,mam już z nim syna ma 8miesięcy i mam dwóch synów z poprzedniego związku mają 10 i 9 lat on nie wie co chce zrobić,to jest też taki trochę chlopiec do wychowania,ja ogarniam wszystko dom i tak dalej chcialam iść po macierzynskim do pracy a teraz co mam zrobić?mam mętlik poprostu ale raczej jestem zdecydowana


No właśnie ten mętlik jest normalny bo to początek ciąży i hormony szaleją i jeszcze że nieplanowana. Myslę jednak, że powinnaś z nim porozmawiać o swoich obawach, jest przecież ojcem dziecka, choć może jeszcze ma troche w sobie dziecka :P Nie planowana ciąża zawsze krzyżuje nasze plany.Chciałaś wrócić do pracy... ale można tez spojrzeć na to tak że teraz odchowasz swoje pociechy jedno po drugim i będziesz miała z głowy  :Smile:   Będziesz mogła wyjść z pieluch i poświęcić więcej czasu dla siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie ten mętlik jest normalny bo to początek ciąży i hormony szaleją i jeszcze że nieplanowana. Myslę jednak, że powinnaś z nim porozmawiać o swoich obawach, jest przecież ojcem dziecka, choć może jeszcze ma troche w sobie dziecka :P Nie planowana ciąża zawsze krzyżuje nasze plany.Chciałaś wrócić do pracy... ale można tez spojrzeć na to tak że teraz odchowasz swoje pociechy jedno po drugim i będziesz miała z głowy   Będziesz mogła wyjść z pieluch i poświęcić więcej czasu dla siebie.


Na szczęście nie ty decydujesz, jaki kształt będzie miała jej rodzina . Nie planowała dziecka to usunie, a ty będziesz dalej skamlac..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie ten mętlik jest normalny bo to początek ciąży i hormony szaleją i jeszcze że nieplanowana. Myslę jednak, że powinnaś z nim porozmawiać o swoich obawach, jest przecież ojcem dziecka, choć może jeszcze ma troche w sobie dziecka :P Nie planowana ciąża zawsze krzyżuje nasze plany.Chciałaś wrócić do pracy... ale można tez spojrzeć na to tak że teraz odchowasz swoje pociechy jedno po drugim i będziesz miała z głowy   Będziesz mogła wyjść z pieluch i poświęcić więcej czasu dla siebie.


   Emeryturę później też będzie miała z głowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie ten mętlik jest normalny bo to początek ciąży i hormony szaleją i jeszcze że nieplanowana. Myslę jednak, że powinnaś z nim porozmawiać o swoich obawach, jest przecież ojcem dziecka, choć może jeszcze ma troche w sobie dziecka :P Nie planowana ciąża zawsze krzyżuje nasze plany.Chciałaś wrócić do pracy... ale można tez spojrzeć na to tak że teraz odchowasz swoje pociechy jedno po drugim i będziesz miała z głowy   Będziesz mogła wyjść z pieluch i poświęcić więcej czasu dla siebie.


Napisze tak wszystko ładnie pięknie brzmi ale ja poprostu już zdecydowalam.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisze tak wszystko ładnie pięknie brzmi ale ja poprostu już zdecydowalam.pozdrawiam


   Skoro zdecydowałaś, to rób to co uważasz za stosowne i nie słuchaj tego katolickiego bełkotu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Babka ktora chce Cie przekonac abys urodzila jest prawdopodobnie z netporadni i to jej misja. Przychodzi tu i glendzi


Dobrze wiedzieć bo jestem tutaj nowa.Dziękuję za info

----------


## Karolina :)

> Napisze tak wszystko ładnie pięknie brzmi ale ja poprostu już zdecydowalam.pozdrawiam


Decyzje zawsze możesz zmienić... Ja również pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisze tak wszystko ładnie pięknie brzmi ale ja poprostu już zdecydowalam.pozdrawiam


Zwyczajnie omijaj jej posty wzrokiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila i wszystko Ci wtedy wysle


natalia240@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczynam 3 raz  jak to się mówi do 3 razy sztuka nie byłam u lekarza od ostatniej próbie poprostu się bałam do dziś jeszcze czasami schodził sporadycznie śluz z krwią i tyle tylko taki brudny. Załatwiam receptę tym razem na zwykły arth pozostałe 2 razy były z forte jestem po 1 dawce brzuch boli nie bardzo ale go czuję zaczyna schodzić świeża krew noi biegunka boję się  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam 3 raz  jak to się mówi do 3 razy sztuka nie byłam u lekarza od ostatniej próbie poprostu się bałam do dziś jeszcze czasami schodził sporadycznie śluz z krwią i tyle tylko taki brudny. Załatwiam receptę tym razem na zwykły arth pozostałe 2 razy były z forte jestem po 1 dawce brzuch boli nie bardzo ale go czuję zaczyna schodzić świeża krew noi biegunka boję się


Napewno się boisz ale pomysl w ten sposób że dzisiaj musi się udać,będziesz miała to za sobą,nie stresuj się tak bo stres w niczym Ci nie pomoże.Dasz radę :-*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam 3 raz  jak to się mówi do 3 razy sztuka nie byłam u lekarza od ostatniej próbie poprostu się bałam do dziś jeszcze czasami schodził sporadycznie śluz z krwią i tyle tylko taki brudny. Załatwiam receptę tym razem na zwykły arth pozostałe 2 razy były z forte jestem po 1 dawce brzuch boli nie bardzo ale go czuję zaczyna schodzić świeża krew noi biegunka boję się


Duzo tej krwi masz? Na spokojnie nic sie nie boj. Jestes twarda zdecydowana babka dasz rade. Jestesmy tu z Toba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam 3 raz  jak to się mówi do 3 razy sztuka nie byłam u lekarza od ostatniej próbie poprostu się bałam do dziś jeszcze czasami schodził sporadycznie śluz z krwią i tyle tylko taki brudny. Załatwiam receptę tym razem na zwykły arth pozostałe 2 razy były z forte jestem po 1 dawce brzuch boli nie bardzo ale go czuję zaczyna schodzić świeża krew noi biegunka boję się


   Oczywiście,że dasz radę - nie masz się czego bać. Będzie dobrze, pisz tu co i jak - będziemy Cię wspierać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jakaś duża ilość ale coś leci za godzinę 2 dawka dzięki dziewczynki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jakaś duża ilość ale coś leci za godzinę 2 dawka dzięki dziewczynki


Bedzie dobrze. Poruszaj sie w miare mozliwosci. Zafunduj sobie orgazm bo przy nim sa skurcze macicy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny! Udało mi się!!! Chciałam Wam bardzo, bardzo, bardzo serdecznie podziękować za pomoc i wsparcie. Nie wiem czy dała bym radę gdyby nie Wy. Byłyście niesamowite, w życiu czegoś takiego się nie spodziewałam. Oby więcej takich ludzi jak Wy. Raz jeszcze bardzo Wam dziękuję i serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny! Udało mi się!!! Chciałam Wam bardzo, bardzo, bardzo serdecznie podziękować za pomoc i wsparcie. Nie wiem czy dała bym radę gdyby nie Wy. Byłyście niesamowite, w życiu czegoś takiego się nie spodziewałam. Oby więcej takich ludzi jak Wy. Raz jeszcze bardzo Wam dziękuję i serdecznie pozdrawiam.


Po to tu jesteśmy. Zawsze razniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jakaś duża ilość ale coś leci za godzinę 2 dawka dzięki dziewczynki


Któraś z dziewczyn ostatnio pod moim postem napisała że strach złym doradcą i zgadzam się bo ja wczoraj i przedwczoraj  przechodziłam przez to samo a dzisiaj leje się ze mnie czuje się już lepiej sama myśl że nie jestem już w ciąży wprowadza mnie w euforie ale hormony nadal robią spustoszenie ze mną bo od rana wszystko mnie irytowało w południe euforia popołudniu każda napotkana osoba mnie denerwował a teraz radość można oszaleć  :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny! Udało mi się!!! Chciałam Wam bardzo, bardzo, bardzo serdecznie podziękować za pomoc i wsparcie. Nie wiem czy dała bym radę gdyby nie Wy. Byłyście niesamowite, w życiu czegoś takiego się nie spodziewałam. Oby więcej takich ludzi jak Wy. Raz jeszcze bardzo Wam dziękuję i serdecznie pozdrawiam.


Cieszymy sie razem z Toba i obyśmy sie więcej tu nie zobaczyły  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cieszymy sie razem z Toba i obyśmy sie więcej tu nie zobaczyły


Myślę,że się jednak spotkamy. Będę tu zaglądać, bo teraz to ja chciała bym dodawać otuchy kobietom, które mają to przed sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 

marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł

Marzena 579.277.993

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 

marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł

Marzena 579.277.993

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 

marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł

Marzena 579.277.993

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam 3 raz  jak to się mówi do 3 razy sztuka nie byłam u lekarza od ostatniej próbie poprostu się bałam do dziś jeszcze czasami schodził sporadycznie śluz z krwią i tyle tylko taki brudny. Załatwiam receptę tym razem na zwykły arth pozostałe 2 razy były z forte jestem po 1 dawce brzuch boli nie bardzo ale go czuję zaczyna schodzić świeża krew noi biegunka boję się


Jak sie czujesz? Czy cos sie działo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny! Czy ma któras z Was na sprzedaż orginalny zestaw z Wow,czas ucieka a mi bardzo zależy.Pomoże jakas uczciwa kobieta???

----------


## HardisonBrooks18

lót dép ngồi hóng hóng, bác share liên hệ sao bác

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To znowu ja. Mogę mieć 10 tabletek za 160 zł,  kupować ??? Nie mam żadnego lekarza co by mi receptę wpisał i nie mam na to czasu ; (. Ponadto mój chłopak nie zgadza się na usunięcie . Czy poradzę sobie sama ? :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To znowu ja. Mogę mieć 10 tabletek za 160 zł,  kupować ??? Nie mam żadnego lekarza co by mi receptę wpisał i nie mam na to czasu ; (. Ponadto mój chłopak nie zgadza się na usunięcie . Czy poradzę sobie sama ?


Skoro nie masz innego wyjścia a jesteś zdecydowana to kup.Zazyjesz a chlopakowi powiesz że poronilas samoistnie,wiem że to nie fair ale skoro jesteś zdecydowana Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czuje się okropnie, mdli mnie od kilku dni,  nie mogę w nocy spac, czuje , ze coś się skończy jak urodze to dziecko... bądźcie ze mną . Zamawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny! Czy ma któras z Was na sprzedaż orginalny zestaw z Wow,czas ucieka a mi bardzo zależy.Pomoże jakas uczciwa kobieta???


Napisz do mnie na priv: maria.89@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czuje się okropnie, mdli mnie od kilku dni,  nie mogę w nocy spac, czuje , ze coś się skończy jak urodze to dziecko... bądźcie ze mną . Zamawiam


Jesteśmy z Tobą.Trzymaj się i powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To znowu ja. Mogę mieć 10 tabletek za 160 zł,  kupować ??? Nie mam żadnego lekarza co by mi receptę wpisał i nie mam na to czasu ; (. Ponadto mój chłopak nie zgadza się na usunięcie . Czy poradzę sobie sama ?


   160 zł za 10 sztuk, to strasznie dużo. Radzę Ci napisać do kilku osób z tego forum - zapewniam Cię, że znajdziesz taniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znalazłam jeszcze 20 sztuk za 200 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponadto byłam i ginekologa i to ma tylko 2 mm, jest to ewidentnie początek ciąży, czy mogę zażyć te tabletki w tak wczesnej fazie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To znowu ja. Mogę mieć 10 tabletek za 160 zł,  kupować ??? Nie mam żadnego lekarza co by mi receptę wpisał i nie mam na to czasu ; (. Ponadto mój chłopak nie zgadza się na usunięcie . Czy poradzę sobie sama ?


Ale 10szt to za mało przynajmniej 12tab 4szt co 3godz ktoś tu miał 12 za 150zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponadto byłam i ginekologa i to ma tylko 2 mm, jest to ewidentnie początek ciąży, czy mogę zażyć te tabletki w tak wczesnej fazie ?


Czym wcześniej tym lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponadto byłam i ginekologa i to ma tylko 2 mm, jest to ewidentnie początek ciąży, czy mogę zażyć te tabletki w tak wczesnej fazie ?


Ciąża to ciąża, jak jest stwierdzona to można usuwać. Skoro to tak wcześnie, to nie lepiej zamówić zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znalazłam jeszcze 20 sztuk za 200 zł


    200 zł za 20 sztuk, to w miarę rozsądna cena. Poszukaj jeszcze - bywa,że za 170 - 180 zł odsprzedają całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem rowno 5 tygodni po arthrotecu a okresu jeszcze brak. Bardzo mnie to stresuje mimo ze lekarz ciazy nie stwierdzil test wychodzi negatywny a seks tylko z prezerwstywa. Przez ostatni tydzien bola mnie jajniki i piersi ale juz sama nie wiem czy to na okres czy poprostu ot tak. Chyba jestem w urojonej ciazy... Rano nawet mnie mdli i chodze glodna ciagle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem rowno 5 tygodni po arthrotecu a okresu jeszcze brak. Bardzo mnie to stresuje mimo ze lekarz ciazy nie stwierdzil test wychodzi negatywny a seks tylko z prezerwstywa. Przez ostatni tydzien bola mnie jajniki i piersi ale juz sama nie wiem czy to na okres czy poprostu ot tak. Chyba jestem w urojonej ciazy... Rano nawet mnie mdli i chodze glodna ciagle


Okres siedzi w głowie. Przestań się nakręcać na ciążę, weź ciepłą kąpiel, napij się wina, a okres przyjdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale różnica ceny zestawu jest dużo większa od arthrotecu  .... co myślicie że może nie zadziałać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale różnica ceny zestawu jest dużo większa od arthrotecu  .... co myślicie że może nie zadziałać?


   Pewnie, że Arthrotec może nie zadziałać - jeśli o to pytasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś kto bral arthrotec i zadziałał ? Jeśli nie zadziała mogę ponowic?  Zdecyduje się chyba ma 20 tabletek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś kto bral arthrotec i zadziałał ? Jeśli nie zadziała mogę ponowic?  Zdecyduje się chyba ma 20 tabletek...


Mi się udało starczyło 12tab ,powtórzyć zawsze możesz tylko pamiętaj żeby przesyłka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się udało starczyło 12tab ,powtórzyć zawsze możesz tylko pamiętaj żeby przesyłka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości


Właśnie taka zamawiam. Boje się tylko ze nie zadziała  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może zna ktoś jakieś domowe sposoby na poronienie?  Gorąca kąpiel czy coś z tych rzeczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu czasami Arthrotec nie daje rady a co dopiero sama kąpiel.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie taka zamawiam. Boje się tylko ze nie zadziała


Pare stron wczesniej jest kilka dziewczyn ktorym nie pomoglo. Wejdz i poczytaj. Sam arthrotec to max 70% szansy powodzenia. Zestaw z WOW lub WHE to 98% . Z arthrotec tez sie udaje sama jestem tego przykladem ale jednak gwarancji nie masz. Sposoby domowe to raczej nie ma czegos takiego. Musialabys sie rzucic ze schodow abo wpasc pod auto ale chyba sama chcesz zyc wiec to odpada. Kuracje mozesz powtorzyc bo wczoraj byla dziewczyna co chyba w przeciagu tygodnia robila kuracje 3 raz z jakim skutkiem nie wiemy bo nic nie pisala albo to ominelam. Tylko jesli masz zamiar zainwestowac w arth 500zl to lepiej oplaci Ci sie oryginalny zestaw. Mozesz do nich napisac to jeszcze jest szansa na obnizenie kosztow. Jesli chcesz arth to tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem. Tabletki musza byc oryginalnie w blistrze. Nawet jesli dostaniesz w pudelku to je otworz i zobacz bo mozr byc puste

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co wchodzi w zestaw WOW? Mam mętlik w głowie. .. juz nie wiem co robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się chyba zabije jestem załamana i sama ze wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spokojnie .....tutaj masz podana strone WOW , wejdż womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja się chyba zabije jestem załamana i sama ze wszystkim


Po co od razu takie czarne myśli. ogarnij się dziewczyno, mamy 21.wiek i sposoby na niechciane ciąże. Napisz do WHW, zaloguj się na maszwybor.net. codziennie setki kobiet zachodzi i usuwa, to nie koniec świata   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja się chyba zabije jestem załamana i sama ze wszystkim


Nie jestes sama bo masz nas. W miare mozliwosci postaramy sie pomoc i wesprzeć. W ktorym jestes tygodniu? Jestes pewna na 100% ze jestes w ciazy? Robilas test bylas u lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chodzi o naturalne sposoby to chyba one nawet sa bardziej niebezpieczne niż tabletki. W każdym razie ja poroniłam bez tabletek, sama wiadomość spowodowała ogromny stres, plus egzaminy, byłam akurat w trakcie przeprowadzki wiec dźwigałam pare ciężkich walizek, kilka gorących pryszniców, duzo sie ruszałam, ćwiczyłam. Nie wiem czy to miało wpływ na to co sie stało, ale sie udało, nie robiłam tego jakis umysł je, chociaż moze troche świadomie ze moze to zaszkodzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestes sama bo masz nas. W miare mozliwosci postaramy sie pomoc i wesprzeć. W ktorym jestes tygodniu? Jestes pewna na 100% ze jestes w ciazy? Robilas test bylas u lekarza?


Tak robiłam test pozytywny, wczoraj byłam u ginekologa i potwierdził

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak robiłam test pozytywny, wczoraj byłam u ginekologa i potwierdził


Ktory tydzien ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktory tydzien ciazy?


Dopiero mogę to ustalić z lekarzem na następnej wizycie gdyż musiałam potwierdzić ciążę badaniem krwi, bo na usg ciężko było cokolwiek dojrzeć,  ledwo mała kropkę. Ostatni okres miałam w połowie stycznia wiec myślał,  że to 6 tydzień, ale jak zobaczył usg stwierdził że to dopiero poczatki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dopiero mogę to ustalić z lekarzem na następnej wizycie gdyż musiałam potwierdzić ciążę badaniem krwi, bo na usg ciężko było cokolwiek dojrzeć,  ledwo mała kropkę. Ostatni okres miałam w połowie stycznia wiec myślał,  że to 6 tydzień, ale jak zobaczył usg stwierdził że to dopiero poczatki


I ile Ci wyszło tej bety ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny godzine temu wzielam pierwsza dawkę, bardzo sie boje, czy musze cały czas sie ruszać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny godzine temu wzielam pierwsza dawkę, bardzo sie boje, czy musze cały czas sie ruszać?


tez sie bałam. nie jest tak zle. lepiej sie ruszac ale ja lezalam prawie caly czas a nawet przysypialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej to znów ja. w poniedzialek dopiero ide do lekarza ale mam nadzieje ze sie udalo. jestem prawie 48 h po  Arthrotecu .. i po tych skrzepach i ogromnych krwawieniach juz tylko plamie.. brazowa krew sie zrobiła. jestem dobrej mysli.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tez sie bałam. nie jest tak zle. lepiej sie ruszac ale ja lezalam prawie caly czas a nawet przysypialam


A udało ci sie poronic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A długo dochodzilyscie do siebie po zażyciu tych tabletek ? Biegunka utrzymywała się więcej jak 1 dzień,  ból brzucha itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A długo dochodzilyscie do siebie po zażyciu tych tabletek ? Biegunka utrzymywała się więcej jak 1 dzień,  ból brzucha itd


Biegunka u mnie byla przy3 dawce ale raz i porzadnie. Krwawienie 9 dni z czego brzuch bolal tylko pierwszego dnia podrzas kuracji. Potem bolał tylko mial wyjsc wiekszy skrzep i przestawalo. Innych objawow nie mialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A udało ci sie poronic?


Nie jestem autorka tej odpowiedzi ale ja akurat bylam chora tego dnia goraczka itp. Nie mialam sily sie ruszac wiec wiekszosci lezalam chyba ze dziecko zmuszalo mnie do zabawy wtedy staralam sie w miare mozliwosci ruszac. Udalo mi sie za pierwszym razem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej to znów ja. w poniedzialek dopiero ide do lekarza ale mam nadzieje ze sie udalo. jestem prawie 48 h po  Arthrotecu .. i po tych skrzepach i ogromnych krwawieniach juz tylko plamie.. brazowa krew sie zrobiła. jestem dobrej mysli.....


Brazowa krew zazwyczaj oznacza koniec oczyszczania sie. Wnioskuje ze Ci sie udalo ale lekarz niezbedny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czuje się okropnie, mdli mnie od kilku dni,  nie mogę w nocy spac, czuje , ze coś się skończy jak urodze to dziecko... bądźcie ze mną . Zamawiam


Niewątpliwie coś się skończy ... Właśnie po utracie dziecka kobiety tracą przede wszystkim spokój wewnętrzny, który albo zagłuszają na lata i mówią sobie to nic takiego, albo nie mogą tego sobie wybaczyć. Zastanów się ... 

Posłuchaj wypowiedzi tej dziewczyny:
h t tp s: // w w w . youtube.com/watch?v=513otrR07gw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja - Świadectwo matki, która poddała się aborcji sądząc, że jest to jej jedyna opcja.

h t tp s: // w w w . youtube.com/watch?v=513otrR07gw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem autorka tej odpowiedzi ale ja akurat bylam chora tego dnia goraczka itp. Nie mialam sily sie ruszac wiec wiekszosci lezalam chyba ze dziecko zmuszalo mnie do zabawy wtedy staralam sie w miare mozliwosci ruszac. Udalo mi sie za pierwszym razem


Dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam u lekarza , brzusio czysty ,dostałam antybiotyk. Ja wzięłam art w piątek, ale wolałam poczekać żeby nie okazało się ze jeszcze coś jest ,a tak spokojnie zeszło wszystko. W sobote po południu zaaplikowałam  jeszcze wit. c musujaca max dawke ,zeby zbić progesteron bo strasznie bolaly mnie piersi i watroba.Koszmar się skończył,  teraz moge zajac sie dziecmi


hej a jak działa wit C po wszystkim?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A udało ci sie poronic?


Dziewczyny mowia ze raczej sie udalo. ale pewnosc bedzie dopiero po wizycie. jestem dobrej mysli. krew leciala jak z kranu do ego skrzepy teraz po 48 h juz brazowa krew. jakby koniec oczyszczania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aborcja - Świadectwo matki, która poddała się aborcji sądząc, że jest to jej jedyna opcja.
> 
> h t tp s: // w w w . youtube.com/watch?v=513otrR07gw


Kobieto to nie jest forum dla Ciebie wiec co tutaj robisz? Idz zajmuj sie domem i swoimi problemami a nie cudzymi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece na receptę wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto to nie jest forum dla Ciebie wiec co tutaj robisz? Idz zajmuj sie domem i swoimi problemami a nie cudzymi


To forum jest tak samo dla mnie jak i dla Ciebie. Poza tym skąd wiesz, że jestem kobietą? Arthrotec wywołując poronienie jest niebezpieczny.

Zobacz post:
h t t p : / / f . kafeteria.pl/temat/f9/aborcja-farmakologiczna-dziewczyny-ktore-to-przeszly-p_4267033

Aborcja farmakologiczna-dziewczyny ktore to przeszly
Zespół Pataua	2009.11.01 [22:11]
Moja kolezanka przeszla a raczej nie przeszla bo dostala krwotoku i jej nie odratowali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To forum jest tak samo dla mnie jak i dla Ciebie. Poza tym skąd wiesz, że jestem kobietą? Arthrotec wywołując poronienie jest niebezpieczny.
> 
> Zobacz post:
> h t t p : / / f . kafeteria.pl/temat/f9/aborcja-farmakologiczna-dziewczyny-ktore-to-przeszly-p_4267033
> 
> Aborcja farmakologiczna-dziewczyny ktore to przeszly
> Zespół Pataua	2009.11.01 [22:11]
> Moja kolezanka przeszla a raczej nie przeszla bo dostala krwotoku i jej nie odratowali.


Powinnas wiec zachecac do kupna zestawu z organizacji WOW lub WHW a nie pisac o zalowaniu z przerwanej ciazy. I nie jest dla Ciebie forum. To tak jakbys na forum o kotach pisala o psach. Wiec bierz te swoje madrosci iidz do koscioła wyspowiadać sie z tego że nie pomogłaś koleżance zmienic zdania na temat aborcji i zażycia arth przez co zmarła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To forum jest tak samo dla mnie jak i dla Ciebie. Poza tym skąd wiesz, że jestem kobietą? Arthrotec wywołując poronienie jest niebezpieczny.
> 
> Zobacz post:
> h t t p : / / f . kafeteria.pl/temat/f9/aborcja-farmakologiczna-dziewczyny-ktore-to-przeszly-p_4267033
> 
> Aborcja farmakologiczna-dziewczyny ktore to przeszly
> Zespół Pataua	2009.11.01 [22:11]
> Moja kolezanka przeszla a raczej nie przeszla bo dostala krwotoku i jej nie odratowali.


     Weź się człowieku nie ośmieszaj. W średniowieczu tego krwotoku dostała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie udało się próbowałam 3 razy ;(  chce teraz spróbować dopochwowe jak dawkować ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie udało się próbowałam 3 razy ;(  chce teraz spróbować dopochwowe jak dawkować ?


Skad wiesz ze sie nie udało? Byłaś u lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie udało się próbowałam 3 razy ;(  chce teraz spróbować dopochwowe jak dawkować ?


Dopochwowo najpierw rdzenie wyciagnij uzyj lubrykatu bo w pochwie nie rozpuszczaja sie dobrze z powodu zlego nawilzenia i tak samo jak doustnie 4 tabletki co 3 godzinh. Moim zdaniem za te pieniadze zdazylabys juz zamowic zestaw z organizacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Z racji tego,że trafiłam na jakąś wstrętną oszustkę, która nie odebrała przesyłki i wróciła ona do mnie, to mam do odsprzedania całe opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie udało się próbowałam 3 razy ;(  chce teraz spróbować dopochwowe jak dawkować ?


    A w który jesteś tygodniu? Może powinnaś się zastanowić nad zamówieniem zestawu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skad wiesz ze sie nie udało? Byłaś u lekarza?


Tak byłam u lekarza z dzieckiem ok krwiak znikł  czyli jak dawkować dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki mam za darmo a zestaw chce zamówić tylko nie wiem czy dojdzie do Krakowa  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie udało się próbowałam 3 razy ;(  chce teraz spróbować dopochwowe jak dawkować ?


Po Arthro nie mialas zadnych objawów pornienia? Pytam z ciekawosci. Pani ktora sprzedaje te tabletki mi mowila ze lepiej dopochwowo .... ale ja sama bralam doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dziś kolejna noc nieprzespana... ale tyle dobrego,  że napisałam do WSH o znizenie kosztów zestawu i zgodzili się więc jestem dobrej myśli, że wszystko się uda i nie będę musiała długo czekać na dostawę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorki miało byś WHW zmieniło mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po Arthro nie mialas zadnych objawów pornienia? Pytam z ciekawosci. Pani ktora sprzedaje te tabletki mi mowila ze lepiej dopochwowo .... ale ja sama bralam doustnie


Miałam lekkie skurcze i krwawienie i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki z rdzeniem dopochwowe czy bez ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;156136]Tabletki z rdzeniem dopochwowe czy bez 
Sądzę że bez

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam dopochwowo cale tabletki najglebiej jak sie da czulam się po 3 dawkach okej żadnej biegunki mdłości pi ostatniej 3 dawce trochę zaczęłam krwawienic a dopiero po 2 dniach ostro ruszyło krwawienie ze skrzepami z
Galareta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki mam za darmo a zestaw chce zamówić tylko nie wiem czy dojdzie do Krakowa


WOW do małopolskiego nie wyśle, pozostaje poste restante do świętokrzyskiego, lubelskiego lub łódzkiego, za to WHW może wysłać wszedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy przesyłki z whw przychodzą do Krakowa ? Ile się czeka bardzo proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak jak wyżej napisałam WHW może wysłać przesyłkę nierejestrowaną do Krakowa. Na taką przesyłkę czeka się od kilku dni do dwóch tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodziło mi o wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak jak wyżej napisałam WHW może wysłać przesyłkę nierejestrowaną do Krakowa. Na taką przesyłkę czeka się od kilku dni do dwóch tygodni


.    A jaka pewno że dojdzie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodziło mi o wow


WOW nie wyśle do małopolskiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> .    A jaka pewno że dojdzie ?


zdarzały się jednostkowe przypadki zaginięć na cały zeszły rok, natychmiast była wysyłana druga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Z racji tego,że trafiłam na jakąś wstrętną oszustkę, która nie odebrała przesyłki i wróciła ona do mnie, to mam do odsprzedania całe opakowanie. dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Z racji tego,że trafiłam na jakąś wstrętną oszustkę, która nie odebrała przesyłki i wróciła ona do mnie, to mam do odsprzedania całe opakowanie. dor908@wp.pl


A dlaczego od razu wyzywasz od wstrętnych oszustek ? może dziewczyna kupiła gdzie indziej, poroniła samoistnie, lub postanowiła urodzić ? Chcesz zarobić, to wkalkuluj sobie ryzyko w swój interes, a jak nie, to wyrzuć tabletki do śmieci i po kłopocie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego od razu wyzywasz od wstrętnych oszustek ? może dziewczyna kupiła gdzie indziej, poroniła samoistnie, lub postanowiła urodzić ? Chcesz zarobić, to wkalkuluj sobie ryzyko w swój interes, a jak nie, to wyrzuć tabletki do śmieci i po kłopocie


   No Ty chyba sobie jaja w tym momencie robisz. Jak się decyduje na zamówienie tabletek, to sprawdza się kilka źródeł i zamawia się z jednego i przesyłkę się odbiera. A Tobie co gul lata,że ktoś może zarobić a Ty nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No Ty chyba sobie jaja w tym momencie robisz. Jak się decyduje na zamówienie tabletek, to sprawdza się kilka źródeł i zamawia się z jednego i przesyłkę się odbiera. A Tobie co gul lata,że ktoś może zarobić a Ty nie?


Nie zajmuję się sprzedażą tabletek, bo to przestępstwo. Zwróciłam ci uwagę, bo jesteś niesprawiedliwa. Laska nie podpisywała z tobą żadnej umowy i nie ma żadnego obowiązku odbierać tych tabletek. Przyszło ci do  głowy że może np leży w szpitalu i nie może iść na pocztę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zajmuję się sprzedażą tabletek, bo to przestępstwo. Zwróciłam ci uwagę, bo jesteś niesprawiedliwa. Laska nie podpisywała z tobą żadnej umowy i nie ma żadnego obowiązku odbierać tych tabletek. Przyszło ci do  głowy że może np leży w szpitalu i nie może iść na pocztę?


   I Ty uważasz,że to jest w porządku,że nie należy mi się głupie słowo "przepraszam"?Nie przyszło Ci do głowy,że chciałam odsprzedać za tyle za ile sama kupiłam? Oszustem jest zarówno ten kto wysyła buble lub pocięte gazety jak i ten kto zamawia przesyłki i ich nie odbiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwne macie tu klimaty, kłócicie sie o cos i zajmujecie strony tylko, dziewczyny które potrzebują pomocy i szukają czegos co mogliby im pomoc, odpowiedzi jak proces przechodzi albo ogłoszeń tych prawdziwych oczywiście to musza czytane wasze zaśmiecane stronami kłótnie. Przykre ... jestescie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwne macie tu klimaty, kłócicie sie o cos i zajmujecie strony tylko, dziewczyny które potrzebują pomocy i szukają czegos co mogliby im pomoc, odpowiedzi jak proces przechodzi albo ogłoszeń tych prawdziwych oczywiście to musza czytane wasze zaśmiecane stronami kłótnie. Przykre ... jestescie


   Ja nie miałam w zamiarze się kłócić, ale nie mogłam nie odpowiedzieć na komentarz pod moim postem, ale masz racje - to było bez sensu, zupełnie nie potrzebne. Wybaczcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam dopochwowo wczoraj i nic sprawdzalam i tabletki tam dalej sa nie wiem juz co robic  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam dopochwowo wczoraj i nic sprawdzalam i tabletki tam dalej sa nie wiem juz co robic


Można zwilzyc czym wcześniej żeby się rozpuścily

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny !! Jak to jest z tym zestawem z whw?  Trzeba tam zapłacić darowiznę i oni wysyłają zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny !! Jak to jest z tym zestawem z whw?  Trzeba tam zapłacić darowiznę i oni wysyłają zestaw ?


Tak jest  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jest


Dzięki ;*  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Można zwilzyc czym wcześniej żeby się rozpuścily


Zwilzyc czym ?? Jade po nowa partie i bede znow probowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zwilzyc czym ?? Jade po nowa partie i bede znow probowac


Zwilżyć wodą, bardzo delikatnie. Ile dawek masz za sobą ? Wydłub tamte najpierw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy po tym oryginalnym zestawie są takie skutki uboczne jak po arthrotecu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy po tym oryginalnym zestawie są takie skutki uboczne jak po arthrotecu ?


Mogą wystąpić dreszcze biegunka i wymioty, ale nie są tak uciążliwe jak przy Arthroteku, bo przy zestawie bierzesz mniej tabletek, jedna dawkę, cztery tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły pfizer całe opakowanie, tzw 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwość śledzenia paczki poprzez emonitoring, oczywiście możliwy także odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. wzięłam przed chwilą pierwszą dawkę.. po jakim czasie można się napić wody? Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. wzięłam przed chwilą pierwszą dawkę.. po jakim czasie można się napić wody? Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie?


Trzymaj te tabletki 30minut, potem wypluj rdzenie i resztki możesz popić. W trakcie trzymania tabletek nie wolno pić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki rozpuściły się w 15 minut, póki co nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki rozpuściły się w 15 minut, póki co nic się nie dzieje.


Spokojnie... Mi dopiero godzinę przed 3 dawką zaczęł się coś dziać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki rozpuściły się w 15 minut, póki co nic się nie dzieje.


Też mi tak szybko się rozpuszczały. spokojnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam inne pytanie. Jak zrobić przelew w euro do whw?  W jakim banku będzie najkorzystniej, tak żebym nie płaciła dodatkowo drugie tyle :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam inne pytanie. Jak zrobić przelew w euro do whw?  W jakim banku będzie najkorzystniej, tak żebym nie płaciła dodatkowo drugie tyle :/


Wszystko dokadnie masz na stronie maszwybor.net zaloguj sie zeby zobaczyc cale forum. Tam masz przyklady wzory itp. Wszystko na temat oryginalnych zestawow i ich zamawiania. A takze opisy akcji itp. Warto tam zajrzeć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki rozpuściły się w 15 minut, póki co nic się nie dzieje.


Za szybko sie rozpuscily. Musialas polykac. Im dluzej wchlania sie poprzez sluzówke tym lepiej. Podczas brania tabletek nie pij nic ale potem spokojnie mozesz pic i jesc. Arthrotec najczesciej zaczyna dzialac po okolo 4 godzinach od pierwszej dawki ale to nie jest reguła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robiłam w PKO i za przelew zapłaciłam 15zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam dopochwowo wczoraj i nic sprawdzalam i tabletki tam dalej sa nie wiem juz co robic


Tyle sie pisze zeby brac doustnie bo jest nawilzenie. Najpierw powinnas wyciagnac rdzenie. Zwilzyc delikatnie woda lub jakms lubrykatem typu durex czy jakis podobny zel i wlozyc najglebiej jak sie da. 
Ogolnie czy masz swiadomosc ze gdyby cos sie działo to lekarz moze wykryc tabletki? Bedziesz miala przez to nie przyjemnosci ktorych z pewnoscia bys nie chciała. Mam jednak nadzieje ze sobie jakos z tym poradziłas i dasz znac czy Ci sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po prawie 72 h od kuracji okropnym krwawieniu po 3 dawce  i plamieniach do dzis... wlasnie wylecial ze mnie kolo 2 cm skrzep taki galaretowaty w ksztacie łezki.....hmmm do ekarza mam dopiero w poniedZialek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko dokadnie masz na stronie maszwybor.net zaloguj sie zeby zobaczyc cale forum. Tam masz przyklady wzory itp. Wszystko na temat oryginalnych zestawow i ich zamawiania. A takze opisy akcji itp. Warto tam zajrzeć


tak, tam jest więcej info niż tu, i poukładane jakoś, nie taki bałagan. A jak czegoś nie wiedziałam, to napisałam pytanie, i dziewczyny podpowiedziały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po prawie 72 h od kuracji okropnym krwawieniu po 3 dawce  i plamieniach do dzis... wlasnie wylecial ze mnie kolo 2 cm skrzep taki galaretowaty w ksztacie łezki.....hmmm do ekarza mam dopiero w poniedZialek


Majac duze krwawienie i galaretki raczej sie udalo. No a lekarz tylko da temu pewnosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robiłam w PKO i za przelew zapłaciłam 15zl


A miałaś konto walutowe ? Bo ja nie mam i się zastanawiam jak to działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A miałaś konto walutowe ? Bo ja nie mam i się zastanawiam jak to działa


nie musi być walutowe. Oglądałaś te screeny o których pisałam na tej stronie ? tam masz pokazane co wybrać, zależy od banku, np. dewizowe polecenie wypłaty, albo przelew europejski. Możesz też wpłacić na poczcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Sprzedam 8 tabl arthrotec-rxr@go2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle sie pisze zeby brac doustnie bo jest nawilzenie. Najpierw powinnas wyciagnac rdzenie. Zwilzyc delikatnie woda lub jakms lubrykatem typu durex czy jakis podobny zel i wlozyc najglebiej jak sie da. 
> Ogolnie czy masz swiadomosc ze gdyby cos sie działo to lekarz moze wykryc tabletki? Bedziesz miala przez to nie przyjemnosci ktorych z pewnoscia bys nie chciała. Mam jednak nadzieje ze sobie jakos z tym poradziłas i dasz znac czy Ci sie udało


Zdjae sobie sprawe  doustnie 3 razy probowalam i ciaza nadal jest tabletki mam z apteki  chcialam sprobowac dopochwow ale nic sie nie dzieje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widocznie na ciebie sam misoprostol nie działa  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdjae sobie sprawe  doustnie 3 razy probowalam i ciaza nadal jest tabletki mam z apteki  chcialam sprobowac dopochwow ale nic sie nie dzieje


Czyli jednak nadal nic... Wspolczuje Ci. Mam nadzieje ze psychicznie jakos się trzymasz i że czekasz na zestaw. Swoją drogą to aż nie możliwe żeby 4 kuracje jedna za druga nic nie dały... Musiszmieć mega odporny organizm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od 2 godzin jestem już pi drugiej dawce, w pierwszej fazie wyleciał ze mnie skrzep wielkosci 1 cm a po chwili ok 4 cm. czy to już po wszystkim? czy 3 dawka jest wskazana do zabrania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie. Poszłam do banku i oni mi zrobili przelew w złotówkach a mi miało pójść w euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie musi być walutowe. Oglądałaś te screeny o których pisałam na tej stronie ? tam masz pokazane co wybrać, zależy od banku, np. dewizowe polecenie wypłaty, albo przelew europejski. Możesz też wpłacić na poczcie


Nie mogę tego znaleźć ... ale jeszcze później popatrzę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mogę tego znaleźć ... ale jeszcze później popatrzę


Na głównej stronie masz dział "aborcja to mój wybór" i w nim "wzory przelewów w poszczególnych bankach" czy jakoś tak. Tylko musisz się zalogować, bo bez tego nie widać. A jak nie to zapytaj w wątku, na pewno ktoś da ci linka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> od 2 godzin jestem już pi drugiej dawce, w pierwszej fazie wyleciał ze mnie skrzep wielkosci 1 cm a po chwili ok 4 cm. czy to już po wszystkim? czy 3 dawka jest wskazana do zabrania?


Tak, trzecia dawka nie zaszkodzi, a pomoże się oczyścić, jeśli to było to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jednak nadal nic... Wspolczuje Ci. Mam nadzieje ze psychicznie jakos się trzymasz i że czekasz na zestaw. Swoją drogą to aż nie możliwe żeby 4 kuracje jedna za druga nic nie dały... Musiszmieć mega odporny organizm


Dzis tez proboje  :Frown:  bo psychicznie nie wyrabiam skacze robie brzuszki i nic   :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis tez proboje  bo psychicznie nie wyrabiam skacze robie brzuszki i nic


Nie boisz sie innych powikłań? Nerki czy wątrba?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie boisz sie innych powikłań? Nerki czy wątrba?


Jakos nie boje sie bardziej sie martwie dlaczego na mnie nie dziala  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakos nie boje sie bardziej sie martwie dlaczego na mnie nie dziala


Dlatego ja za namową dziewczyn zamawiam oryginalny zestaw bo się boje ze nie zadziała arth  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakos nie boje sie bardziej sie martwie dlaczego na mnie nie dziala


A zamówiłaś zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zamówiłaś zestaw?


Tak jestem w trakcie tylko ze do moje wojewodztwa nie wysylaja  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I do jakiego zamowilas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Artrotecu 20tabletek kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do mazowieckiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak bralyscie dopochwowo to jakos pozniej wychodzily z was resztki tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj po około 4 godzinach od poczatku kuracji zaczęłam krwawic pozniej wyleciało kilka skrzepów ogólnie nic mnie nie bolało tylko miałam dreszcze, było mi zimno, czasem tylko brzuch pobolewal, myślicie ze sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj po około 4 godzinach od poczatku kuracji zaczęłam krwawic pozniej wyleciało kilka skrzepów ogólnie nic mnie nie bolało tylko miałam dreszcze, było mi zimno, czasem tylko brzuch pobolewal, myślicie ze sie udalo?


Jakis postep aborcji był skoro skrzepy poleciały ale tutaj jest potrzebny lekarz na potwierdzenie lub 2 razy beta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak długo po zabranu tabletek trwa tak obfite krwawienie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak długo po zabranu tabletek trwa tak obfite krwawienie??


mi po 3 dawce krwawienie obfite jakies 4h. potem juz tylko lekkie krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli któraś potrzebuje to sprzedam 20 tabletek A.Forte w oryginalnym pudełku z apteki. Cena 200zł
Musiałam zapłacić za wizytę i receptę u lekarza. Jeśli jest ktoś chętny proszę pisać monika28radom@onet.pl możliwość wysyłki. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia jeśli będzie ktoś zainteresowany. Więcej info przez maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakis postep aborcji był skoro skrzepy poleciały ale tutaj jest potrzebny lekarz na potwierdzenie lub 2 razy beta


No wlasnie lekarz odpada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od aborcji robilyscie test ciążowy i wychodził negatywny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w jakim czasie po zazyciu Arthrotec wystepuje miesiaczka? Jestem juz 34 dni po wzieciu tabletek i nie wiem, kiedy moge sie spodziewac. Robilam test ciazowy 2 tygodnie po wzieciu tabletek i wyszedl negatywny, nastepny robilam w tym tygodniu i tez negatywny. Bardzo sie boje, ze moge znowu byc w ciazy, aczkowliek sie czuje jak przex okresem, tylko ze to trwa juz ze 2 tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od aborcji robilyscie test ciążowy i wychodził negatywny?


Ja robiałam po 4 tygodniach  i wyszedł negatywny. Tak ogolnie sie przyjeło ze 4-5 tygodni trzeba odczekac zeby beta calkowicie opadla. Zalezy tez ktory byl to tydzien bo im dluzej trwala ciaza tym dluzej spada beta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, w jakim czasie po zazyciu Arthrotec wystepuje miesiaczka? Jestem juz 34 dni po wzieciu tabletek i nie wiem, kiedy moge sie spodziewac. Robilam test ciazowy 2 tygodnie po wzieciu tabletek i wyszedl negatywny, nastepny robilam w tym tygodniu i tez negatywny. Bardzo sie boje, ze moge znowu byc w ciazy, aczkowliek sie czuje jak przex okresem, tylko ze to trwa juz ze 2 tygodnie


4-6 tygodni sie czeka wiec spokojnie. Ja mam podobnie jak Ty. Jestem juz 5 tygodni po a jeszcze okresu brak mimo wrazliwosci piersi i bolow podbrzusza. Testy mam negatywne a seks mialam tylko raz i to z zabezpieczeniem no ale stres jest niestety co tez nie pomaga bo wiadomo ze stres moze opoznic okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny,wczoraj wzięłam arthrotec i udało sie taką mam nadzieję,ciężko było ale da sie przeżyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wlasnie lekarz odpada


No to beta została. Zrob dwa razy dzien po dniu zeby zobaczyc czy spada. Jesli tak to sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny,wczoraj wzięłam arthrotec i udało sie taką mam nadzieję,ciężko było ale da sie przeżyć.


Skad wiesz ze sie udało? Czasem mimo duzego krwawienia ciaza sie utrzymuje. Jakie miałaś objawy poronienia? Na potwierdzenie idz do lekarza lub zrob bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja wczoraj przyjełam dwie dawki dopochwowo a trzecią pod język bo do pochwy nie mogłam włożyć bo była tak skurczona. Bolał mnie brzuch jak na okres i w okolicach krzyża, czyli nie tak bardzo mocno. Gdy próbowałam z trzecią dawką na palcu miałam krew ale krwawienie zaczęło się rano. Wyleciał też duży skrzep i od tego czasu brązowa krew z pozostałością tabletek. Do tego dreszcze, biegunka i podwyższona temperatura. Udało się???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałby ktoś może do sprzedania jeszcze te tabletki arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałby ktoś może do sprzedania jeszcze te tabletki arthrotec ?


Ja mam 20 tabletek oryginalne z apteki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece na receptę wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl


Napisałam już na email, czekam na szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam 20 tabletek oryginalne z apteki.


Proszę o numer telefonu albo kontakt email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam już na email, czekam na szybką odpowiedź


mój mail to monika28rdom@onet.pl szczegóły na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o numer telefonu albo kontakt email


monika28rdom@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja wczoraj przyjełam dwie dawki dopochwowo a trzecią pod język bo do pochwy nie mogłam włożyć bo była tak skurczona. Bolał mnie brzuch jak na okres i w okolicach krzyża, czyli nie tak bardzo mocno. Gdy próbowałam z trzecią dawką na palcu miałam krew ale krwawienie zaczęło się rano. Wyleciał też duży skrzep i od tego czasu brązowa krew z pozostałością tabletek. Do tego dreszcze, biegunka i podwyższona temperatura. Udało się???


Przyłóż brzuch do monitora zrobimy scan i zaraz bedziemy wiedzieć... My możemy tylko przypuszczać że się udało ale żeby potwierdzić poronienie potrzebny jest lekarz lub/i badanie bety 2 razy. Jeśli bedzie spadać to sie udało. Test ciążowy można robic po około 4 tygdniach bo wcześniej może pokazywać pozytywny ze względu na wciąż opadającą bete. Ogólnie z tego co opisujesz jest duże prawdopodobieństwo że sie udało, ale musisz to potwierdzić inaczej sama z nie pewności zwariujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć jakie są szanse na to, że zamówiony u pewnego pana z ogłoszenia zestaw tabletek będzie prawdziwy? Płatność przy odbiorze z wcześniejszą możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki. Ponadto owy sprzedawca nie miał problemu z tym, żeby dokonać transakcji osobiście- przesyłka to mój wybór. Łączna kwota za zestaw to 500zł. Ma on zawierać kilkanaście tabletek mizo + tabletkę RU, ale z tego co udało mi się wyłapać z wcześniejszych wypowiedzi jest to mało prawdopodobne, że tabletka RU będzie oryginalna. Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia z tego typu transakcjami? Ja osobiście jestem po raz pierwszy w takiej sytuacji i jest już trochę późno, bo niedługo będę w 10 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć jakie są szanse na to, że zamówiony u pewnego pana z ogłoszenia zestaw tabletek będzie prawdziwy? Płatność przy odbiorze z wcześniejszą możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki. Ponadto owy sprzedawca nie miał problemu z tym, żeby dokonać transakcji osobiście- przesyłka to mój wybór. Łączna kwota za zestaw to 500zł. Ma on zawierać kilkanaście tabletek mizo + tabletkę RU, ale z tego co udało mi się wyłapać z wcześniejszych wypowiedzi jest to mało prawdopodobne, że tabletka RU będzie oryginalna. Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia z tego typu transakcjami? Ja osobiście jestem po raz pierwszy w takiej sytuacji i jest już trochę późno, bo niedługo będę w 10 tygodniu.


Wątpię że będzie to oryginał. Zamów lepiej na WHW są tam dziewczyny co robiły to tamtym zestawem nawet w 15ty. z pełnym powodzeniem. Przesyłka idzie max14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wątpię że będzie to oryginał. Zamów lepiej na WHW są tam dziewczyny co robiły to tamtym zestawem nawet w 15ty. z pełnym powodzeniem. Przesyłka idzie max14 dni


Ja też kupiłam za 500zł i nie pomógł teraz czekam na z WHW. ON na pewno da radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wątpię że będzie to oryginał. Zamów lepiej na WHW są tam dziewczyny co robiły to tamtym zestawem nawet w 15ty. z pełnym powodzeniem. Przesyłka idzie max14 dni


Obecnie mam trudną sytuację finansową i nie wiem czy będę w stanie przelać jakiekolwiek pieniądze dla WHW. W takim razie jak takie paczki dochodzą do wielkopolskiego/mazowieckiego? I jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki, bo i tak sprawdzę tą przesyłkę jutro/pojutrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć jakie są szanse na to, że zamówiony u pewnego pana z ogłoszenia zestaw tabletek będzie prawdziwy? Płatność przy odbiorze z wcześniejszą możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki. Ponadto owy sprzedawca nie miał problemu z tym, żeby dokonać transakcji osobiście- przesyłka to mój wybór. Łączna kwota za zestaw to 500zł. Ma on zawierać kilkanaście tabletek mizo + tabletkę RU, ale z tego co udało mi się wyłapać z wcześniejszych wypowiedzi jest to mało prawdopodobne, że tabletka RU będzie oryginalna. Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia z tego typu transakcjami? Ja osobiście jestem po raz pierwszy w takiej sytuacji i jest już trochę późno, bo niedługo będę w 10 tygodniu.


W tak dużej ciąży ten Ru robi bardzo dużo roboty i on jest niezbędny. w Polsce to oryginału raczej nie kupisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Obecnie mam trudną sytuację finansową i nie wiem czy będę w stanie przelać jakiekolwiek pieniądze dla WHW. W takim razie jak takie paczki dochodzą do wielkopolskiego/mazowieckiego? I jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki, bo i tak sprawdzę tą przesyłkę jutro/pojutrze.


Wypełnij ankietę na whw i wyślij potem maila z prośbą o obniżenie kosztów darowizny jeśli jesteś w trudnej sytuacji pomogą Ci. Przecież dla WHW wysyła się na nasze ok 350zł to mniej niż 500 i masz pewność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypełnij ankietę na whw i wyślij potem maila z prośbą o obniżenie kosztów darowizny jeśli jesteś w trudnej sytuacji pomogą Ci. Przecież dla WHW wysyła się na nasze ok 350zł to mniej niż 500 i masz pewność.


Tam po wypełnieniu ankiety będziesz miała kod konsultacji to podasz w mailu i opiszesz swoją sytuacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba jednak będzie już zdecydowanie za późno, bo na WHW pokazało już 11. tydzień ciąży. Jak najszybciej mogę dostać cokolwiek żeby wykonać samodzielnie aborcję? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba jednak będzie już zdecydowanie za późno, bo na WHW pokazało już 11. tydzień ciąży. Jak najszybciej mogę dostać cokolwiek żeby wykonać samodzielnie aborcję? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.


To dla gościa za oszukany zestaw chcesz dać 500zl, a dla womenek już nie masz? Nie odbieraj tej przesyłki, bo i tak z ciążą zostaniesz, tylko wpłac na WOW lub WHW i czekaj na paczkę. Ja robiłam w 14tc i wszystko poszło ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba jednak będzie już zdecydowanie za późno, bo na WHW pokazało już 11. tydzień ciąży. Jak najszybciej mogę dostać cokolwiek żeby wykonać samodzielnie aborcję? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.


Zamawiaj z WhW nie czekaj zobaczysz że będzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć jakie są szanse na to, że zamówiony u pewnego pana z ogłoszenia zestaw tabletek będzie prawdziwy? Płatność przy odbiorze z wcześniejszą możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki. Ponadto owy sprzedawca nie miał problemu z tym, żeby dokonać transakcji osobiście- przesyłka to mój wybór. Łączna kwota za zestaw to 500zł. Ma on zawierać kilkanaście tabletek mizo + tabletkę RU, ale z tego co udało mi się wyłapać z wcześniejszych wypowiedzi jest to mało prawdopodobne, że tabletka RU będzie oryginalna. Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia z tego typu transakcjami? Ja osobiście jestem po raz pierwszy w takiej sytuacji i jest już trochę późno, bo niedługo będę w 10 tygodniu.


Ru z pewnoscia nie bedzie oryginalne bo w Polsce go nie ma. Ja zawsze robiac transakcje sprawdzam w internecie czy sa opinie a temat tej osoby. Wpisuje numer telefonu lub nazwisko o ile jest podane i wtedy wiem. Jesli jednak sie zdecydujesz to pod żadnym pozorem nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli
Tabletki nie sa oryginalnie zapakowane czyli np sa w woreczku foliowym luzem bez blistra.
Jesli bedzie oryginalne pudełko zerknij do niego bo bywało że w srodku byly papierki.
Co do ru to powinien być oryginalnie zapakowany w blisterku. Nie może wygladac jakby bylo wyciete z wiekszego blistra. Co do kosztow to zestaw z WHW lub WOW wyjdzie Cie zdecydowanie taniej tak jak pisały kolezanki wyżej no i masz pewnosc powodzenia 98%. Popros o obnizenie kosztow przedstwiajac swoja sytuacje.

A co do tego pana to skad masz jego nr? Ze strony oglaszamy? Tam 99% to oszusci wiec uważaj. Dobrze by bylo gdybys poprosiła go o zrobienie zdjecia z zestawem gdzie w tle bedzie dzisiejsza data. Bedziesz mogla zerknac w internecie czy tak wyglada zestaw i bedzisz wiedziala ze jak w przesylce znajdzie sie cos innego to nie odbierać. No i zawsze mozesz wyslac zdjecie nam a my podpowiemy czy jest ok. Gdyby odmowił zdjecia to go olej i nie zamawiaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba jednak będzie już zdecydowanie za późno, bo na WHW pokazało już 11. tydzień ciąży. Jak najszybciej mogę dostać cokolwiek żeby wykonać samodzielnie aborcję? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.


Kalkulatory liczą trochę inaczej ja wiem że jestem w 4tyg a pokazuje mi już prawie 6 co jest nie możliwe fizycznie. Zamawiaj z WHW nie pożałujesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba jednak będzie już zdecydowanie za późno, bo na WHW pokazało już 11. tydzień ciąży. Jak najszybciej mogę dostać cokolwiek żeby wykonać samodzielnie aborcję? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.


A kto to sprawdzi czy faktycznie jestes w 11tc. Posciemniac troche mozna a zestaw to pewnosc i na 100% nie zostaniesz oszukana. Jesli gosc chce Ci poslac arthrotec to moze Ci nie pomoc. Jest tu dziewczyna co 3razy robila kuracje a ciaza nadal jest i zdecydowala sie na zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kalkulatory liczą trochę inaczej ja wiem że jestem w 4tyg a pokazuje mi już prawie 6 co jest nie możliwe fizycznie. Zamawiaj z WHW nie pożałujesz


Ciaze liczy sie od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki a nie od daty wspolzycia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kalkulatory liczą trochę inaczej ja wiem że jestem w 4tyg a pokazuje mi już prawie 6 co jest nie możliwe fizycznie. Zamawiaj z WHW nie pożałujesz


Kalkulator właśnie pokazuje dobrze, bo ciążę liczymy od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki, a nie jak tu poniektórzy, od "zapłodnienia"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WHW Cię nie oszuka i masz pewność, a facet chce 500zł za coś co na bank nie jest Ru. I koszta na WHW są niższe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już wysłałam maile do WHW i WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam swoje arthrotec wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia . Proszę pisać judytka2221@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już wysłałam maile do WHW i WOW.


Tylko nie pisz im że jesteś w 11 tc, tylko normalnie wypelnij konsultacje, podaj niższa ciążę. Bo tak to ci odmówią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte tabletki kupione w aptece na receptę całe opakowanie 20tabletek wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie mam jeszcze serię kolejnych pytań. 
Czy uda mi się dostać arthrotec bez recepty w jakiejś aptece? Czy wszyscy wszędzie kategorycznie wymagają od klienta recepty? Jeżeli jednak miałoby mi się nie udać kupno leku, to do jakiego lekarza mogę się przejść i co mam tam powiedzieć, żeby jednak mi to przepisał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czym różni się Arthrotec Forte od zwykłego ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Organizacja Wow nie mogła mi wysłać tabletek a ja nie mogłam z dziećmi jechać do innego województwa. Dostałam od nich recepty. Udało się zrealizować w małej aptece. Recepta transgraniczna ale duże sieci nie chciały przyjąć. Mam jeszcze receptę na email.   Mogę odsprzedać za 90zl . Zwróci mi się darowizna bo wpłaciłem tylko 30euro. Jeżeli masz od 20-30lat to możesz ją zrealizować.  Plik pdf masz praktycznie od razu u siebie i nie musisz czekać na wysyłkę. Ewentualnie same piszcie po recepty do nich jak nie macie możliwości jechać 100km gdzie indziej. 

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5tyg temu poroniłam za pomocą Arthrotecu. Kiedy powinna wrócić płodność? Najwcześniej po 1 okresie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czym różni się Arthrotec Forte od zwykłego ?


Ilością mg diklofenaku. Forte ma go więcej ale ten składnik nie jest potrzebny do poronienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim razie mam jeszcze serię kolejnych pytań. 
> Czy uda mi się dostać arthrotec bez recepty w jakiejś aptece? Czy wszyscy wszędzie kategorycznie wymagają od klienta recepty? Jeżeli jednak miałoby mi się nie udać kupno leku, to do jakiego lekarza mogę się przejść i co mam tam powiedzieć, żeby jednak mi to przepisał?


Na receptę i jest zazwyczaj na zamówienie. Musiałabyś poszukać w wielu aptekach. No jeśli nie masz zaufanego lekarza to wątpie że ktoś to przepisze. To jest na ból stawów, wrzody itp ale ma składnik który wymusza skurcze macicy. Na pudełku jest kobieta w ciąży przekreślona na czerwono. Jak coś to posiadam 20szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już wysłałam maile do WHW i WOW.


Daj znać co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5tyg temu poroniłam za pomocą Arthrotecu. Kiedy powinna wrócić płodność? Najwcześniej po 1 okresie?


płodność wraca od razu. Nawet 10 dni po aborcji możesz mieć owulację i zajść w kolejną ciązę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Organizacja Wow nie mogła mi wysłać tabletek a ja nie mogłam z dziećmi jechać do innego województwa. Dostałam od nich recepty. Udało się zrealizować w małej aptece. Recepta transgraniczna ale duże sieci nie chciały przyjąć. Mam jeszcze receptę na email.   Mogę odsprzedać za 90zl . Zwróci mi się darowizna bo wpłaciłem tylko 30euro. Jeżeli masz od 20-30lat to możesz ją zrealizować.  Plik pdf masz praktycznie od razu u siebie i nie musisz czekać na wysyłkę. Ewentualnie same piszcie po recepty do nich jak nie macie możliwości jechać 100km gdzie indziej. 
> 
> czarna5717@gmail.com


Recepta jest tylko na arthrotec. Jak ktoś potrzebuje zestawu, to może zamówić od WHW, one wyślą wszędzie, z pominięciem celników

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zażyłam Arthrotec lekko ponad miesiąc yemu. Tabletki 12 szt. kupilam za 190 zł z przesyłką, co prawda bez sprawdzenia, i strasznie się bałam, że przyjdą jakieś oszukane, szczególnie, że kupowałam ze strony oglaszamy24. Ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kogoś, kto ogłasza się tam pod numerem 501867565. Może komuś się przyda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu dniach po poronieniu poszłyście do ginekologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł
Marzena 729.264.911
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po ilu dniach po poronieniu poszłyście do ginekologa?


Po tygodniu czasu bo wczesniej nie mogłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, zażyłam Arthrotec lekko ponad miesiąc yemu. Tabletki 12 szt. kupilam za 190 zł z przesyłką, co prawda bez sprawdzenia, i strasznie się bałam, że przyjdą jakieś oszukane, szczególnie, że kupowałam ze strony oglaszamy24. Ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kogoś, kto ogłasza się tam pod numerem 501867565. Może komuś się przyda.


Zerknelam na ogłoszenie pana z nr 501 867 565 i moze arthrotec oryginalny ale Ru to raczej nie jest. Z reszta skad niby miał je mieć jeśli w Polsce sa niedostępne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czym różni się Arthrotec Forte od zwykłego ?


Różnica jest tyko w substancji przeciwbolowej ta zwany rdzeń tabletki który się wypluwa a poza tym to niczym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po tygodniu czasu bo wczesniej nie mogłam


I co powiedziałaś? Czy było wszystko w porządku po poronieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten zestaw z whw tez się bierze foustnie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ten zestaw z whw tez się bierze foustnie ?


tak, mifepristone się łyka, a misoprostol doustnie lub dopochwowo na 30 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mi się jednak raczej nie udało. Pisałam wczoraj że były bóle, skurcze skrzepy i płomienie ale wszystko ustało więc idę dzisiaj do ginia i próbuję jeszcze raz  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mi się jednak raczej nie udało. Pisałam wczoraj że były bóle, skurcze skrzepy i płomienie ale wszystko ustało więc idę dzisiaj do ginia i próbuję jeszcze raz


I jak? Co ginekolog stwierdził?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Beta wyszła Mi ponad 13 tysięcy , co to oznacza ? Z lekarzem jeszcze się nie umówiłem . Ostatni okres miałam w połowie stycznia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam receptę na Arthrotec osobie między 20-30 rokiem życia gdyż jest na niej data urodzenia 24 latki.  Recepta transgraniczna do wykupienia w polskich aptekach bez większych problemów.  Obecnie Arthrotec na takich recepta chyba kupowałam za 44zl z groszami. Receptę wystawił lekarz z Wow po wpłacie darowizny.

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobietki. Pisalam kilka stron temu swoją historie. 42 lata 2dzieci i 3cie nagle. Wpadlam q panike i bezmyślnie chcialam kupic tabletki " juz" . Najpierw dalam sie nabrac niejakiej doktor agacie ze strony girlinneed . babka gadala jak robot jak nakrecona wydala mi sie kompetentna ... 380 zl wyrzuconych w bloto . Ostrzegam. girlinneed to oszusci !
Później znalazlam na oglaszamy24 nr do pani. Sylwii (nr. 577 214 933) ktora chciala mi sprzedać paczke arthroteku za 300 zl ale jak poprosilam o zdjecia to cisza ale bylam tak zdesperowana ze wzielam paczke za pobraniem... Kupilam paczke apapu za 300 l !. ! Uwaga bo to oszustka przedstawia sie jako sylwia lub martyna !Wzielam sie q garsc 2 noce siedziałam na forach czytałam porównywałam i dzwonilam zeby byc w koncu pewna na sprzedawcy i zdacydowalam sie na ta pania ( goraco polecam :507 652 075) bardzo mila osoba pomocna i godna zaufania. Bez problemu wysłała zdjecia . z przesyłka tez problemu nie bylo . wiec polecam szczerze.  I ostrzegam przed oszustami . trzeba jednak do tematu podejac na spokojnie. Powodzenia dla was i obysmy juz na takie fora nie musialy zagladac. K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta wyszła Mi ponad 13 tysięcy , co to oznacza ? Z lekarzem jeszcze się nie umówiłem . Ostatni okres miałam w połowie stycznia


Jedna beta nic nie powie. Musisz zrobić drugą, żeby zobaczyć czy spada, czy rośnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej kobietki. Pisalam kilka stron temu swoją historie. 42 lata 2dzieci i 3cie nagle. Wpadlam q panike i bezmyślnie chcialam kupic tabletki " juz" . Najpierw dalam sie nabrac niejakiej doktor agacie ze strony girlinneed . babka gadala jak robot jak nakrecona wydala mi sie kompetentna ... 380 zl wyrzuconych w bloto . Ostrzegam. girlinneed to oszusci !
> Później znalazlam na oglaszamy24 nr do pani. Sylwii (nr. 577 214 933) ktora chciala mi sprzedać paczke arthroteku za 300 zl ale jak poprosilam o zdjecia to cisza ale bylam tak zdesperowana ze wzielam paczke za pobraniem... Kupilam paczke apapu za 300 l !. ! Uwaga bo to oszustka przedstawia sie jako sylwia lub martyna !Wzielam sie q garsc 2 noce siedziałam na forach czytałam porównywałam i dzwonilam zeby byc w koncu pewna na sprzedawcy i zdacydowalam sie na ta pania ( goraco polecam :507 652 075) bardzo mila osoba pomocna i godna zaufania. Bez problemu wysłała zdjecia . z przesyłka tez problemu nie bylo . wiec polecam szczerze.  I ostrzegam przed oszustami . trzeba jednak do tematu podejac na spokojnie. Powodzenia dla was i obysmy juz na takie fora nie musialy zagladac. K.


Najbardziej godne zaufania to są osoby na wow lub whw, zestawy można zamówić nawet za ponad 200 zł jeśli napisze się wcześniej do nich, a skuteczność to 98 procent.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co powiedziałaś? Czy było wszystko w porządku po poronieniu?


U mnie sprawa była dla mnienie zrozumiala bo poszlam do lekarza powiedzialam ze spoznial mi sie 3 tyg okres ale sie nie zdziwiam bo mialam stresy i bylam chora. Ale jak juz dostalam to byl dosc dziwny i przyszlam sprawdzic czy jest wszystko ok. No to lekarz zbadal i powiedzial ciazy nie widze ale mogla sie gdzies schowac (mialam jeszcze wtedy plamienie)... No i zonk nic wiecej. Po kilku dniach poszlam do innego a ten stwierdzil ze ciazy nie ma i wyslal mnie na bete. Po poronieniu bylo wszystko ok. Jeszcze nie dostalam okresu ale czekam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł
Marzena 729.264.911
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu jakas pani która mogła by powiedzieć czy nie miała w późniejszym czasie problemów z zajściem w ciążę po takim tabletkowym poronieniu? Dla mnie na razie za wcześnie jest na dziecko, a chciałabym na pewno je mieć w przyszłości .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu jakas pani która mogła by powiedzieć czy nie miała w późniejszym czasie problemów z zajściem w ciążę po takim tabletkowym poronieniu? Dla mnie na razie za wcześnie jest na dziecko, a chciałabym na pewno je mieć w przyszłości .


Aborcja farmakologiczna nie żadnego wpływu na płodność. Dowodem na to są chociażby kobiety, które robią aborcję kilka razy, nie mają problemów z kolejnymi wpadkami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mi się jednak raczej nie udało. Pisałam wczoraj że były bóle, skurcze skrzepy i płomienie ale wszystko ustało więc idę dzisiaj do ginia i próbuję jeszcze raz


To że dzisiaj ustało nie oznacza że sie nie udało. Krwiawienie moze pojawic sie za kilka dni. Jesli sie nie pojawi to mozesz miec skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie. Jesli miałaś skrzepy to duze prawdopodobienstwo ze sie udało bo skrzepy to takie jak ja to mowie " gniazdko" płodu i jesli wylatuje to znaczy ze to czym bylo otoczone zostało zepsute i nie ma płod warunkow do rowoju. Moze glupio sobie to tlumacze ale zawsze jakos :P daj znac jak bedziesz po wizycie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie dor908@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam za 50zl receptę na Arthrotec. Z kupnem tabletek wyniesie Cię zabieg niecałe sto złotych i masz pewne tabletki bo sama je kupisz. 

Pilne.

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam za 50zl receptę na Arthrotec. Z kupnem tabletek wyniesie Cię zabieg niecałe sto złotych i masz pewne tabletki bo sama je kupisz. 
> 
> Pilne.
> 
> czarna5717@gmail.com


No fajnie, tylko raz, że to jest recepta od woman i nie ma pewności, że ktoś mi ją zrealizuje, a dwa, nie mam pewności, że mi się uda z Arthrotekiem...  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny chciala bym kupic oryginalny zestaw z wow nie mam czasu zeby czekac na przesylke od nich bardzo prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny chciala bym kupic oryginalny zestaw z wow nie mam czasu zeby czekac na przesylke od nich bardzo prosze o pomoc


A co Cię tak goni ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

10 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 10 tydzien


No to masz jeszcze trochę czasu, a jak masz kupować stąd, to tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą, bo na zdjęciu sprzedawca pokaże ci zestaw, a do koperty włoży witaminy. No i dowiedz się dokładnie, jak taki zestaw ma wyglądać. Moim zdaniem nie warto. Dziś robisz konsultacje, przelew, max do końca przyszłego tygodnia masz oryginalny zestaw u siebie, bez nerwów i oszustw. Twój wybór.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny chciala bym kupic oryginalny zestaw z wow nie mam czasu zeby czekac na przesylke od nich bardzo prosze o pomoc


Kup z WHW uda się nawet i za 3 tyg jak to zrobisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kup z WHW uda się nawet i za 3 tyg jak to zrobisz.


Popieram  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Recepty transgraniczne są u nas honorowane. Takie mamy prawo. W małej aptece w ogóle problemu nie było.  W każdej powinni przyjmowac wiec jak poczytasz ns ten temat na stronach nfz to można zagiac aptekarke. Jedna juz wykupiłam. Szkoda marnować druga skoro wysłali.   :Smile:  

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wlasnie zrobie a mize ktoras z was piszukuje arthrotec  mam 3 opakowania na mnie nie dzialaja ;( tzn mam 3 recepty ktore moge zrealizowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można zawsze zadzwonić do apteki i zapytać o taki rodzaj recept. W większości je biora. Duże sieci potrafią zbyć mimo że mają obowiązek przyjąć.  Na recepcję są potrzebne dane. Można się wykluczać lub iść do mniejszej apteki. Ja nie miałam czasu na awanturowanie bo to końcówka 4mca była więc poszłam gdzie indziej. Womenki tez pisały żeby nie poprzestać na jednej aptece bo są różni farmaceuci. Ale udało się i tanio kupiłam bo wcześniej był droższy i udało się z zabiegiem dobrze reaguje na te tabletki. Zresztą 16 wzięłam wiec i konia by powaliło  :Big Grin:  4 zostały i w sumie mogę dorzucić do recepty.

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy po arth mozna dostac pozniej miesiaczki niz 4-6 tygodnie? U mnie juz prawie idzoe 6 tydzien i nic. Boli podbrzusze i piersi do tego mam strasznie duzo wodnitego sluzu. No.i dzis nagle zlapal mnie okropny skurcz i trzymal z pol godziny prawie jak przy porodzie :/ lekarza mam na piatek ale strasznie sie martwie. Seks uprawialam tylko z zabezpieczeniem wiec chyba nie jest to nowa ciaza? Oszaleje przez to   :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomoc, czekam na zestaw z WHW a ja wczoraj dostałam skurcz i plamie, dziś to samo ale mocnej, podpowiedzieć mi coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To zamów zestaw. Bo od handlarzy arthrotec kupisz za 250zl za 20 tabsow tak ceny podnieśli co poniektórzy .  Ja wybór taki podjęłam.  Chcieli mi wysłać te  tabletki ale nie dałabym rady jechać na pocztę do innego województwa...żeby ominąć celników. Wiec brałam co dawali skoro darowizna poszła. Tyle że ja już wcześniej to brałam i wiedziałam że zadziała przy dużej dawce. Tyle że nie brałam z instrukcji tylko powiększałam dawkę szybciej o stężenie we krwi i poszło.  

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;156464]Dziewczyny pomoc, czekam na zestaw z WHW a ja wczoraj dostałam skurcz i plamie, dziś to samo ale mocnej, podpowiedzieć mi coś[/QUOT

który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomoc, czekam na zestaw z WHW a ja wczoraj dostałam skurcz i plamie, dziś to samo ale mocnej, podpowiedzieć mi coś


który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

7 tydzień i nic nie robilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy po arth mozna dostac pozniej miesiaczki niz 4-6 tygodnie? U mnie juz prawie idzoe 6 tydzien i nic. Boli podbrzusze i piersi do tego mam strasznie duzo wodnitego sluzu. No.i dzis nagle zlapal mnie okropny skurcz i trzymal z pol godziny prawie jak przy porodzie :/ lekarza mam na piatek ale strasznie sie martwie. Seks uprawialam tylko z zabezpieczeniem wiec chyba nie jest to nowa ciaza? Oszaleje przez to


Zrób test, albo idź do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 7 tydzień i nic nie robilam


Więc czekaj chyba że byś nie dawała już rady to jedź na pogotowie. Skoro chcesz pozbyć się problemu to nie pojedź za wcześnie żeby nie dawali leków na podtrzymanie. I jak pojedziesz to mów że dopiero zaczęłaś krwawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok czekam tyle ile dam radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nadal mam do sprzedania zestaw z WH i opakowanie Arthrotecu. Województwo Mazowieckie   Maria.89@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte całe opakowanie tabletki kupione w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok czekam tyle ile dam radę


Jak twoja sytuacja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły, całe opakowanie tzw 20 tab za 160zł, możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki i płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie. Zazylam dzisiaj 4 tabletki Misoprostolu. Ból był okropny, wymiotowalam. Po tabletkach przeciwbólowych ból trochę odpuścił. Ale nie krawie. To dlatego że wymiotowalam i tabletki nie zadzialaly?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie. Zazylam dzisiaj 4 tabletki Misoprostolu. Ból był okropny, wymiotowalam. Po tabletkach przeciwbólowych ból trochę odpuścił. Ale nie krawie. To dlatego że wymiotowalam i tabletki nie zadzialaly?


co to za tabletki ? arthrotec, cytotec ? trzymałaś pół godziny ? po jakim czasie zwymiotowałaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co to za tabletki ? arthrotec, cytotec ? trzymałaś pół godziny ? po jakim czasie zwymiotowałaś ?


To był zestaw z whw. Trzymałam trochę dłużej. I zwymiotowalam gdzieś po pół godz - 1godzinie. A ból znowu narasta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jest dobrze dziś mnie nie boli brzuch ale mam jak normalny okres,nie wiem co mam robić, trochę się boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To był zestaw z whw. Trzymałam trochę dłużej. I zwymiotowalam gdzieś po pół godz - 1godzinie. A ból znowu narasta


Czyli akcja w toku, może się zacząć nawet po 6-8 godzinach od pierwszej dawki. Dużo się ruszaj w miare możliwości, to pomaga macicy. który to tydzień ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was ma może tabletki do odsprzedania na terenie Poznania? Pilne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was ma może tabletki do odsprzedania na terenie Poznania? Pilne.


  Kilka postów wcześniej ogłaszała się dziewczyna z Poznania. Nawet dobrą cenę ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a tez mnie boli i poszedł jeden skrzep około 2 cm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli akcja w toku, może się zacząć nawet po 6-8 godzinach od pierwszej dawki. Dużo się ruszaj w miare możliwości, to pomaga macicy. który to tydzień ?


To jest teraz 5 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a tez mnie boli i poszedł jeden skrzep około 2 cm


Jesteś w stanie chodzić? Bo ja nie ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak trochę boli jak przy okresie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak wy robicie te chmurki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak wy robicie te chmurki


Klikasz "odpowiedz z cytatem"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś w stanie chodzić? Bo ja nie ...


Trzeba się troszkę zmusić , później będzie juz tylko lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak trochę boli jak przy okresie


Ja nie mogę się ruszyć. A wymiotujesz czy wszystko w porządku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec orginalne opakowanie w blistrach.18 szt bo tyle mi zostalo. Cena 160 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie mogę się ruszyć. A wymiotujesz czy wszystko w porządku?


a ja nie brałam żadnych tabletek bo czekam WHW to chyba samoistnie bo mam tak od 3 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Klikasz "odpowiedz z cytatem"


dzięki bardzo

----------


## pandzia

własnie mam pierwsza dawke w buzi bardzo sie boje co bedzie mnie czekało :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> własnie mam pierwsza dawke w buzi bardzo sie boje co bedzie mnie czekało :/


Dawaj znać jak się czujesz. Ja cały dzień leżę i wymiotuje

----------


## pandzia

czekam jeszcze 10 min i połykam mam nadzieje ze dobrze to przejdziemy

----------


## pandzia

a ty jestes juz po wszystkim?brałas arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ty jestes juz po wszystkim?brałas arthrotec?


Nie. Ja wzięłam zestaw z whw. 1 tabletka mifepristonu i 4 tabletki Misoprostolu. I jak się czujesz? Mam nadzieję że jutro już będzie wsyztsjo w porządku

----------


## pandzia

trzese sie troszke ale to chyba stres i mam wypieki na policzkach a tak to nic mi sie nie dzieje nastepna dawka o 19  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak twoja sytuacja?


Już w częściej pisałam i teraz mam taki małe strzępy i boli brzuch poza tym jest ok, dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Recepta arthrotec . Wrocław. 

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. Ja wzięłam zestaw z whw. 1 tabletka mifepristonu i 4 tabletki Misoprostolu. I jak się czujesz? Mam nadzieję że jutro już będzie wsyztsjo w porządku


I jak idzie, jak krwawienie ? Wzielas już druga dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Że tak zapytam z ciekawosci . Ile macie lat dziewczyny? I co was pchnelo do takiego kroku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Że tak zapytam z ciekawosci . Ile macie lat dziewczyny? I co was pchnelo do takiego kroku?


A jakie to ma znaczenie. Każda ma swój powód i nikomu nic do tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak idzie, jak krwawienie ? Wzielas już druga dawkę?


Nie. Napisali żeby wziac tylko raz te 4 tabletki. Krawie ale nie zauważyłam żadnych skrzepow i brzuch dalej boli, ale na szczęście wymioty ustaly :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trzese sie troszke ale to chyba stres i mam wypieki na policzkach a tak to nic mi sie nie dzieje nastepna dawka o 19


Czyli już coś się zaczęło dziać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. Napisali żeby wziac tylko raz te 4 tabletki. Krawie ale nie zauważyłam żadnych skrzepow i brzuch dalej boli, ale na szczęście wymioty ustaly


No nie wiem. Ja pisałam z dziewczynami z maszwybor i one mi napisały, że warto wziąć druga dawkę,bo pomaga w oczyszczaniu. No i żeby duzo się ruszac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No nie wiem. Ja pisałam z dziewczynami z maszwybor i one mi napisały, że warto wziąć druga dawkę,bo pomaga w oczyszczaniu. No i żeby duzo się ruszac.


Mi ktoś tu pisał z3 jedna wystarczy

----------


## pandzia

u mnie spokojnie o 16 wzielam pierwsza dawke o 19 nastepna czytalam ze po 4 godz moze cos sie dziac ale czy bedzie???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie spokojnie o 16 wzielam pierwsza dawke o 19 nastepna czytalam ze po 4 godz moze cos sie dziac ale czy bedzie???


Dawaj znać jak coś się będzie działo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No nie wiem. Ja pisałam z dziewczynami z maszwybor i one mi napisały, że warto wziąć druga dawkę,bo pomaga w oczyszczaniu. No i żeby duzo się ruszac.


Oj nie wiem czy chce brać druga bo strasznie się po nich czułam...wymioty, biegunka..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj nie wiem czy chce brać druga bo strasznie się po nich czułam...wymioty, biegunka..


To twoja sprawa. Ja na pewno zrobię wszystko żeby mi się udało i żeby nie trzeba było łyżeczkowac. Moge zygac cały dzień. Wolę to od ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem 15/16 tc. Czy dawkowanie arthrotec 12 tabletek, dwie tabletki co 3 godziny doustnie jest prawidłowe?czy są tu dziewczyny, którym udało się poronic na przełomie tych tygodni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam, jestem 15/16 tc. Czy dawkowanie arthrotec 12 tabletek, dwie tabletki co 3 godziny doustnie jest prawidłowe?czy są tu dziewczyny, którym udało się poronic na przełomie tych tygodni?


Hej!
To późny tydzień.Twoje dziecko jest już duże, zaczyna widzieć i słyszeć, niedługo zacznie kopać. Czy zwierzałaś się komuś z ciąży ? Porozmawiaj z kimś bliskim. Nie zabieraj najcenniejszego daru, który ofiarowałaś swemu dziecku,nie zabieraj mu życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem 15/16 tc. Czy dawkowanie arthrotec 12 tabletek, dwie tabletki co 3 godziny doustnie jest prawidłowe?czy są tu dziewczyny, którym udało się poronic na przełomie tych tygodni?


Tak to jest prawidłowe dawkowanie, ale ciąża wysoka. Wiesz na co powinnaś być przygotowana ? Będzie ktos z Tobą ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> To późny tydzień.Twoje dziecko jest już duże, zaczyna widzieć i słyszeć, niedługo zacznie kopać. Czy zwierzałaś się komuś z ciąży ? Porozmawiaj z kimś bliskim. Nie zabieraj najcenniejszego daru, który ofiarowałaś swemu dziecku,nie zabieraj mu życia.


Miałam już jedną próbę tabletkami w 11/12 tc. Niestety się nie udało, właśnie przyszły tabletki i mam obawy co do skutków ubocznych i czy mogą zadziałać. Dlatego szukam dziewczyn, które również próbowały ma przełomie tych tygodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak to jest prawidłowe dawkowanie, ale ciąża wysoka. Wiesz na co powinnaś być przygotowana ? Będzie ktos z Tobą ?


Tak, jest przy mnie mój chłopak, który mi pomaga. Tak czytałam również, że przy takiej ciąży bóle jak i widok jest drastyczny i mogę przechodzić to bardziej boleśnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam już jedną próbę tabletkami w 11/12 tc. Niestety się nie udało, właśnie przyszły tabletki i mam obawy co do skutków ubocznych i czy mogą zadziałać. Dlatego szukam dziewczyn, które również próbowały ma przełomie tych tygodni.


A krwawilas wtedy ? Albo miałaś jakieś inne objawy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A krwawilas wtedy ? Albo miałaś jakieś inne objawy ?


Brałam wtedy 4 tabletki doustnie, na początku miałam dreszcze i bóle brzucha, później sikalam na różowo i miałam różowe uplawy, miałam kilka malutkich bardzo skrzepow na podpasce i papierze, doszły mocne biegunki. Na następny dzień dalej miałam różowe uplawy i na tym koniec..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam już jedną próbę tabletkami w 11/12 tc. Niestety się nie udało, właśnie przyszły tabletki i mam obawy co do skutków ubocznych i czy mogą zadziałać. Dlatego szukam dziewczyn, które również próbowały ma przełomie tych tygodni.


Jeśli w czesniej ci sie nie udało to teraz tym bardziej, mojej siostrze się udało ale była 14tygdniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli w czesniej ci sie nie udało to teraz tym bardziej, mojej siostrze się udało ale była 14tygdniu


Przejrzałam w ciągu dwóch dni całe to forum i przeczytałam, że niektórym dziewczynom dopiero za 3 razem się udawało.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Tak, jest przy mnie mój chłopak, który mi pomaga. Tak czytałam również, że przy takiej ciąży bóle jak i widok jest drastyczny i mogę przechodzić to bardziej boleśnie.


Kochana będziesz to pamiętać do końca życia. W 16 tygodniu dziecko jest wielkości dłoni i ma już wszystko wykształcone. A czytałaś coś o syndromie poaborcyjnym nie funduj tego sobie.Ta aborcja będzie miała wpływ na Ciebie i Twoich najbliższych.Skoro masz wsparcie chłopaka to przemyślcie tą decyzje,dajcie szanse swemu dziecku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam wtedy 4 tabletki doustnie, na początku miałam dreszcze i bóle brzucha, później sikalam na różowo i miałam różowe uplawy, miałam kilka malutkich bardzo skrzepow na podpasce i papierze, doszły mocne biegunki. Na następny dzień dalej miałam różowe uplawy i na tym koniec..


A brałas arthrotec czy coś innego ? Bo ja mam zestaw z whw i krawie, ale żadnych skrzepow nie ma.. ale ból jest straszny

----------


## pandzia

druga dawka juz za mna tylko dreszcze i zimno :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana będziesz to pamiętać do końca życia. W 16 tygodniu dziecko jest wielkości dłoni i ma już wszystko wykształcone. A czytałaś coś o syndromie poaborcyjnym nie funduj tego sobie.Ta aborcja będzie miała wpływ na Ciebie i Twoich najbliższych.Skoro masz wsparcie chłopaka to przemyślcie tą decyzje,dajcie szanse swemu dziecku.


Dziewczyna jest zdecydowana a Ty poszukaj innego forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A brałas arthrotec czy coś innego ? Bo ja mam zestaw z whw i krawie, ale żadnych skrzepow nie ma.. ale ból jest straszny


Brałam aehtorec, 5x po 4 tabletki doustnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A brałas arthrotec czy coś innego ? Bo ja mam zestaw z whw i krawie, ale żadnych skrzepow nie ma.. ale ból jest straszny


A który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> druga dawka juz za mna tylko dreszcze i zimno :/


A po jakim czasie ma się zacząć krwawienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam już jedną próbę tabletkami w 11/12 tc. Niestety się nie udało, właśnie przyszły tabletki i mam obawy co do skutków ubocznych i czy mogą zadziałać. Dlatego szukam dziewczyn, które również próbowały ma przełomie tych tygodni.


Poszukaj na maszwybor.net, tam widziałam, że dziewczyny próbowały nawet w 15 tc, tylko z zestawem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki?


To jest 5 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przejrzałam w ciągu dwóch dni całe to forum i przeczytałam, że niektórym dziewczynom dopiero za 3 razem się udawało.


Mi się nie udało arthrotec ale westaw WHW tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest 5 tydzień


To w tak wczesnej ciąży może być samo krwawienie. Tak szybko dostalas zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To w tak wczesnej ciąży może być samo krwawienie. Tak szybko dostalas zestaw ?


Tak. Whw pisało, że mogą być problemy z dostawą do mojego województwa, ale nie mogłam w  innym odbierać. I się okazało, że paczka przyszła po nie całym tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się nie udało arthrotec ale westaw WHW tak


Ile bym musiała czekać na taki zestaw? Spróbuję arthrotec w weekend.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile bym musiała czekać na taki zestaw? Spróbuję arthrotec w weekend.


Mi szedł 8dni razem weekend

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile bym musiała czekać na taki zestaw? Spróbuję arthrotec w weekend.


Jeśli decydowałas to spróbuj i pisz co tam u ciebie

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ile bym musiała czekać na taki zestaw? Spróbuję arthrotec w weekend.


A ktoś wie o ciąży? Nie powinnaś byż teraz sama. W początkach ciąży w kobiecie szalejo hormony i może odczówać skrajne emocje, od euforii po smutek i przygnębienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak juz sie jest po pierwszej serii dawek arthroteku kiedy mozna zaczac kolejny raz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jezeli po pierwszej nic sie nie dzialo oczywiscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione normalnie w aptece wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wlasnie biore ostatnia dawke :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli zarzylam arthrotec i miałam male skrzepy i krwawienie przez tydzień to mi się udało czy też nie coś muszę jeszcze zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli zarzylam arthrotec i miałam male skrzepy i krwawienie przez tydzień to mi się udało czy też nie coś muszę jeszcze zrobić


a po ktorej dawce mialas krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

raczej sie udało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli zarzylam arthrotec i miałam male skrzepy i krwawienie przez tydzień to mi się udało czy też nie coś muszę jeszcze zrobić


Tak. Musisz coś jeszcze zrobić. Badania. Żeby się dowiedzieć czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam nadzieje ze po trzeciej dawce mi tez zadziała  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a po ktorej dawce mialas krwawienie?


Drugiej ale 3 nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drugiej ale 3 nie


Mi art nie pomógł niestety... ciąża trwa nadal. Naruszyło tylko delikatnie i koniec. Czekam na zestaw z WHW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Musisz coś jeszcze zrobić. Badania. Żeby się dowiedzieć czy się udało.


Ale badania to prywatnie a jak to rozpoznac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi art nie pomógł niestety... ciąża trwa nadal. Naruszyło tylko delikatnie i koniec. Czekam na zestaw z WHW.


A w którym tygodniu próbowałas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi art nie pomógł niestety... ciąża trwa nadal. Naruszyło tylko delikatnie i koniec. Czekam na zestaw z WHW.


Ja też zamówiłam tak na wszelki wypadek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale badania to prywatnie a jak to rozpoznac?


Dziewczyno ile Ty masz lat, 15?
Skoro brałas 12 tabletek arthrotecu i masz po nim krwawienie, galaretki, tkanki, sluz to raczej sie udało. Jednak żeby być pewnym na 100% że sie udało ( bywały wypadki że mimo takich objawów ciaza nadal trwa) musisz zrobić 2x badanie beta lub isc normalnie do ginekologa. Beta polega na pobieraniu krwi czyli idzisz do labolatorium punkt poboru płacisz okolo 30 zl i juz. Na drugi dzien to samo. Majac wymiki musisz je porownac. Jesli drugu jest mniejszy to sie udalo, jesli rosnie to nie. Do ginekologa mozesz isc z NFZ lub prywatnie Twoj wybor. Co mu powiedzieć? Ze dosrałas dziwnego okresu i przyszlas sprawdzic czy wszystko jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> druga dawka juz za mna tylko dreszcze i zimno :/


I jak? Coś zaczęło się dziać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi art nie pomógł niestety... ciąża trwa nadal. Naruszyło tylko delikatnie i koniec. Czekam na zestaw z WHW.


Ale miałaś jakiś okres skrzepy itd. Jak u ciebie to wyglądało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was kupowała tabletki z girlinneed

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was kupowała tabletki z girlinneed


tak. przysłali mi niewiadomo co luzem..odradzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za odpowiedz, zastanawiałam się nad kupnem tabletek od nich ale chyba zrezygnuje i zamówie od WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za odpowiedz, zastanawiałam się nad kupnem tabletek od nich ale chyba zrezygnuje i zamówie od WHW


   I to jest bardzo słuszna decyzja, bo green... to jedni z największych oszustów w sieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem 15/16 tc. Czy dawkowanie arthrotec 12 tabletek, dwie tabletki co 3 godziny doustnie jest prawidłowe?czy są tu dziewczyny, którym udało się poronic na przełomie tych tygodni?



Mam ten sam problem. Też jestem w 15/16 tc i obawiam się wziąć tabletki. Mam sam arthrotec. Wiem że każdy dzień zwłoki jest na niekorzyść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli w czesniej ci sie nie udało to teraz tym bardziej, mojej siostrze się udało ale była 14tygdniu




A czy Twoja siostra miała łyżeczkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam ten sam problem. Też jestem w 15/16 tc i obawiam się wziąć tabletki. Mam sam arthrotec. Wiem że każdy dzień zwłoki jest na niekorzyść.


   Dobrze się nad tym zastanów. Moim zdaniem, to jest stanowczo za wysoka ciąża na usuwanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy Twoja siostra miała łyżeczkowanie?


Wyleciało jej  coś ale tak miala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze się nad tym zastanów. Moim zdaniem, to jest stanowczo za wysoka ciąża na usuwanie.



A Ty jesteś na tym forum żeby nas wspierać czy robić przemówienia? Każdy ma prawo do takiej a nie innej decyzji. Jeśli chcesz pouczać to zmień forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i jeszcze coś ale ona nie wzięła 3 dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;156677]Wyleciało jej  coś ale tak miala[/QUOTE

A wiesz może jak dawkowala tabletki? I jak długo (ile dni) miała krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ! Właśnie zamówiłam zestaw z whw za coś koło 230 zł. I radzę wam jeśli macie wybór między arthrotekiem (za 200 zl) a oryginalnym zestawem wybierajcie oryginalny ! Potem płacz ze się nie udało... po zestawie dziewczynom nawet w 15 tygodniu się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, ja tez rozważam kupno tych tabletek u nich, a płaciłaś w euro czy złotówkach ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty jesteś na tym forum żeby nas wspierać czy robić przemówienia? Każdy ma prawo do takiej a nie innej decyzji. Jeśli chcesz pouczać to zmień forum


To może zacznijmy usuwać w 20 tygodniu, albo może w 30 czemu nie  ? 
To nie chodzi o wytykanie czegokolwiek, tylko zwyczajnie o wasze zdrowie i życie. W tej wysokiej ciąży łożysko może odkleić się tak szybko, że krwotok spowoduje śmierć w 1-2 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, ja tez rozważam kupno tych tabletek u nich, a płaciłaś w euro czy złotówkach ?


Ja wykonywalam przelew zagraniczny z mojego konta pko, wpisałam kwotę euro a zabrało mi z konta przeliczone pln

----------


## pandzia

wczoraj jak juz wczesniej pisalam wzielam 3 dawki art ostatnia o 22 ok 4 nad ranem siku bylo z krwia ale nie duzo ok 6 biegunka masakra :/ a tak to nic jak narazie brzuch boli i sikam na różowo jest 15 biore czwarta dawke bo wyglada mi to na rozpoczecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj jak juz wczesniej pisalam wzielam 3 dawki art ostatnia o 22 ok 4 nad ranem siku bylo z krwia ale nie duzo ok 6 biegunka masakra :/ a tak to nic jak narazie brzuch boli i sikam na różowo jest 15 biore czwarta dawke bo wyglada mi to na rozpoczecie


Długo sie meczylas z biegunka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;156680]


> Wyleciało jej  coś ale tak miala[/QUOTE
> 
> A wiesz może jak dawkowala tabletki? I jak długo (ile dni) miała krwawienia?


Brała 4tableki pod język po 4godznach znów 4tabletki  trzeciej niedała rady a krwawienie miała około tygodnia potem poszła ginekologa

----------


## pandzia

> Długo sie meczylas z biegunka?


nie to był moment tylko ze nie było krwi zadnej ;/ ani galaretki czy skrzepow nie wiem od czego to zalezy czy  dalej mam lykac do 20 tabletek ?? moze mi ktos doradzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie kupione w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie to był moment tylko ze nie było krwi zadnej ;/ ani galaretki czy skrzepow nie wiem od czego to zalezy czy  dalej mam lykac do 20 tabletek ?? moze mi ktos doradzi


W którym  jesteś tygodnoi

----------


## pandzia

> W którym  jesteś tygodnoi


ostatni okres mialam w polowie stycznia ok 20 bedzie 5 6 tydzjak dobrze to licze  :Smile:  moze panikuje moze to bylo to bo jednak wczesnie jest i 18 lutego pierwszy test pozytywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potem jeszcze robilam dwa i mocniejsze kreseczki wyszly

----------


## pandzia

nie wiem co teraz robic czy czekac czy isc do ginekologa na usg nie mam po dzisiejszej akcji rannej zadnego krwotoku tyle co rano troche i potem ze sikaniem inne maja krwawienia a ja nie wiem ze kazda z nas jest inna ale odchodze od zmyslow  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem co teraz robic czy czekac czy isc do ginekologa na usg nie mam po dzisiejszej akcji rannej zadnego krwotoku tyle co rano troche i potem ze sikaniem inne maja krwawienia a ja nie wiem ze kazda z nas jest inna ale odchodze od zmyslow


Jeszcze raz napisz, bo się zgubilam. Brałas dziś Arthrotek i nic się nie działo ? Jak dawkowalas? Wypluwalas rdzenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Kupie Arthrotec 20 tabletek. Najlepiej gdyby był możliwy odbiór osobisty- okolice Łodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem co teraz robic czy czekac czy isc do ginekologa na usg nie mam po dzisiejszej akcji rannej zadnego krwotoku tyle co rano troche i potem ze sikaniem inne maja krwawienia a ja nie wiem ze kazda z nas jest inna ale odchodze od zmyslow


Uzywaj odpowiedzi z cytatem swojej ostatniej wiadomosci bo sie idzie pogubic. Mozesz isc do lekarza to nie zaszkodzi. Mozesz zrobic bete 2x wynik malejacy oznacza poronienie. Sikac na różowo nie mogłaś raczej bo to nie ta dziurka przez ktora sie roni. Czy podczas akcji sie ruszałaś? Krwawienie konkretne moze sie zaczac nawet i jutro to roznie bywa. Biorac arthrotec musisz miec swiadomosc ze sie nie uda a na to wychodzi w twoim przypadku. Jestes wczesny tydzien 5/6 tak? Zamów zestw z WOW a z pewnoscia Ci sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam gaj.renata@yahoo.pl po dwóch dniach miałam orginalne tabletki. Jestem po i udało się. To był początek 6 tygodnia. Mam już dzieci nie chciałam tej ciąży zawiodła prezerwatywa i tabletka ellaone też. Jeśli chodzi o arthrotec strasznie się bałam ale nie było tak źle krwawienia pojawiło się już po pierwszej dawce. Stan podgoraczkowy do 38 przez kilka godzin i biegunka. Skórcze jak na początku porodu. Stosowałam dopochwowo ale przed każdą następną dawką rdzenie wyciągałam i masaż szyjki przy okazji. Po ostatniej dawce skórcze już były słabsze poszłam spać rano wyciągnęłam resztę i wyplukalam zadzwoniłam do lekarza po południu na wizycie stwierdził że nie jest w stanie powiedzieć czy byłam w ciąży czy spóźniony okres po ellaone. Dostałam skierowanie na betę. Po wyniku wyszło że byłam w ciąży ale usg na kolejnej wizycie nie ma ciąży.Ufff...

----------


## pandzia

> Uzywaj odpowiedzi z cytatem swojej ostatniej wiadomosci bo sie idzie pogubic. Mozesz isc do lekarza to nie zaszkodzi. Mozesz zrobic bete 2x wynik malejacy oznacza poronienie. Sikac na różowo nie mogłaś raczej bo to nie ta dziurka przez ktora sie roni. Czy podczas akcji sie ruszałaś? Krwawienie konkretne moze sie zaczac nawet i jutro to roznie bywa. Biorac arthrotec musisz miec swiadomosc ze sie nie uda a na to wychodzi w twoim przypadku. Jestes wczesny tydzien 5/6 tak? Zamów zestw z WOW a z pewnoscia Ci sie uda


byłam rano siku i widziałam krew ze mnie poszla skurcze brzucha ze myslalam ze oszaleje potem za godzinke biegunka i tez troszke krwi nie ruszalam sie bylam na wc  :Smile:  ale mam wrazenie ze piersi mnie mniej bola moze pojde do gina i bedzie wiadomo  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie piersi przez 3-4 dni  jeszcze bolały i myślałam że się nie udało hormony zanim spadną trochę trwa ale to podobno sprawa indywidualna jak spadają. Pewność po wizycie z usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mimo wszystko krwawienie powinno być jak w okres przez kilka dni. "Trochę krwi przy siku" to za mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam receptę na Arthrotec. Wiek 24 lata wiec dla kobiety 20-32 lata.

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym tygodniu próbowałas?


w 5 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mimo wszystko krwawienie powinno być jak w okres przez kilka dni. "Trochę krwi przy siku" to za mało.


Żadnych skrępowania albo coś tym rodzaju?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale miałaś jakiś okres skrzepy itd. Jak u ciebie to wyglądało?


Nic. tylko skurcze, ból brzucha, biegunka i dreszcze. Zero krwi! nawet plamki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie byłam pewna tej ciąży dziś zrobiłam test i jednak okazało się to prawdziwe w zasadzie nie wiem co zrobić bo ciagle tylko płacze od rana mam 18 lat nie mam właściwie nawet pracy chłopak również mnie zostawił okresu nie mam od 3 miesięcy wiec strasznie się boje co mam zrobić.. Bo właściwie jestem z tym sama.. gdyby ktoś mógł jakkolwiek doradzić pomoc byłabym wdzięczna mój e mail to natalusia998@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy miałaś ostatnia miesiączke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic. tylko skurcze, ból brzucha, biegunka i dreszcze. Zero krwi! nawet plamki


A westaw WHW nie myślałaś a który tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A westaw WHW nie myślałaś a który tydzień?


Już zamówiłam czekam na zetaw. tydzień6
-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już zamówiłam czekam na zetaw. tydzień6
> -


Tez czekam na zestaw , teraz powinno ci się udać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie byłam pewna tej ciąży dziś zrobiłam test i jednak okazało się to prawdziwe w zasadzie nie wiem co zrobić bo ciagle tylko płacze od rana mam 18 lat nie mam właściwie nawet pracy chłopak również mnie zostawił okresu nie mam od 3 miesięcy wiec strasznie się boje co mam zrobić.. Bo właściwie jestem z tym sama.. gdyby ktoś mógł jakkolwiek doradzić pomoc byłabym wdzięczna mój e mail to natalusia998@gmail.com


Jesteś tu? Jak sytuacja? Zamówilas zestaw ? Który to tydzień byłaś u gin?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś tu? Jak sytuacja? Zamówilas zestaw ? Który to tydzień byłaś u gin?


jaki zestaw, jak nie ma okresu od trzech miesięcy, to już jest jakiś czwarty miesiąc...to za śpioszkami pora się rozglądać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już zamówiłam czekam na zetaw. tydzień6
> -


Ja ci napisze jak u mnie było wzięłam tabletki to też nic, a po 6dniach zaczęło się, ból brzucha i krzyża i plamienie to było przez 2dni,potem zaczął sie okres iprzepy mało też 2dni, teraz mam jeszcze okres ale w  przed wczoraj w nocy coś mi pękło a wczoraj wyleciało coś jak kolorowy glutek i nie wiem czy mi się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaki zestaw, jak nie ma okresu od trzech miesięcy, to już jest jakiś czwarty miesiąc...to za śpioszkami pora się rozglądać


Najlepiej niech idzie do ginekologa co można samemu stwierdzić nic. Ja tez miałam być w późniejszej ciąży , tak sobie niby obliczalam a okazało się inaczej po badaniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ci napisze jak u mnie było wzięłam tabletki to też nic, a po 6dniach zaczęło się, ból brzucha i krzyża i plamienie to było przez 2dni,potem zaczął sie okres iprzepy mało też 2dni, teraz mam jeszcze okres ale w  przed wczoraj w nocy coś mi pękło a wczoraj wyleciało coś jak kolorowy glutek i nie wiem czy mi się udało


Jeśli glutek to raczej się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty jesteś na tym forum żeby nas wspierać czy robić przemówienia? Każdy ma prawo do takiej a nie innej decyzji. Jeśli chcesz pouczać to zmień forum


   Ty się w ogóle zastanowiłaś nad tym co napisałaś? Nawet nie będę tego komentować...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaki zestaw, jak nie ma okresu od trzech miesięcy, to już jest jakiś czwarty miesiąc...to za śpioszkami pora się rozglądać


   No dokładnie!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli glutek to raczej się udało


Mam nadzieję, robię 2beta ale westaw wrazie co to zamówiłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dokładnie!!!


A wy to po co tu jesteście żeby wspierać czy się madrzyc?  Chcecie jej chyba powiedzieć ze jest tak głupia ze nie ogarnęła tematu wcześniej. No nie każdy od razu zagląda na takie strony. OK to już 3 miesiąc , ale może należy jej powiedzieć ze będzie dobrze ? A nie się nasmiewac.  Pozdrowienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam receptę na Arthrotec. Wiek 24 lata wiec dla kobiety 20-32 lata.
> czarna5717@gmail.com


 Jaką mam pewność że już komuś jej nie sprzedałaś i nie została ona zrealizowana?
Jest możliwośč wykupienia przez Panią i sprzedania mi leku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A wy to po co tu jesteście żeby wspierać czy się madrzyc?  Chcecie jej chyba powiedzieć ze jest tak głupia ze nie ogarnęła tematu wcześniej. No nie każdy od razu zagląda na takie strony. OK to już 3 miesiąc , ale może należy jej powiedzieć ze będzie dobrze ? A nie się nasmiewac.  Pozdrowienia



oczywiście że będzie dobrze  :Smile:  będzie różowy pachnący bobasek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A wy to po co tu jesteście żeby wspierać czy się madrzyc?  Chcecie jej chyba powiedzieć ze jest tak głupia ze nie ogarnęła tematu wcześniej. No nie każdy od razu zagląda na takie strony. OK to już 3 miesiąc , ale może należy jej powiedzieć ze będzie dobrze ? A nie się nasmiewac.  Pozdrowienia


   To według Ciebie mamy ją okłamać i napisać,że urodzenie dziecka w wieku 18 lat jest świetne? Czy może namawiać do zrobienia aborcji pod koniec 3 lub już na początku 4 miesiąca?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oczywiście że będzie dobrze  będzie różowy pachnący bobasek


Ja tam lubię takie bobaski póki nie są moje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To według Ciebie mamy ją okłamać i napisać,że urodzenie dziecka w wieku 18 lat jest świetne? Czy może namawiać do zrobienia aborcji pod koniec 3 lub już na początku 4 miesiąca?


Zgadzam sie, jest za pozno na samodzielne dzialanie chyba ze chce sie dziewczyna wykrwawic albo zabic, jest prawie na polmetku ciazy a to juz jest rozwiniete dziecko nie plod. Nawet jesli sie uda nie wiem czy zniesie taki widok bo to juz nie bd galaretka i skrzepy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ci napisze jak u mnie było wzięłam tabletki to też nic, a po 6dniach zaczęło się, ból brzucha i krzyża i plamienie to było przez 2dni,potem zaczął sie okres iprzepy mało też 2dni, teraz mam jeszcze okres ale w  przed wczoraj w nocy coś mi pękło a wczoraj wyleciało coś jak kolorowy glutek i nie wiem czy mi się udało


Ja już po próbie jestem tydzień więc wiem że się nie udało poza tym byłam u gina na usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja już po próbie jestem tydzień więc wiem że się nie udało poza tym byłam u gina na usg.


I co ci wyszło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer

 wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek 450 zł

Marzena 729.264.911

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co ci wyszło?


Ciąża nadal jest i ma się dobrze. Zestaw wysprząta to wszystko taką mam nadzieję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co ci wyszło?


A co mogło wyjsc? Że dziecko sie rozwija jest puls serduszko bije i ze jej proba sie nie udała. Tez zadajecie glupie pytania czasami. Lepiej jest zapytac co ma zamiar zrobic z tym fantem. Czy moze zamawia zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co mogło wyjsc? Że dziecko sie rozwija jest puls serduszko bije i ze jej proba sie nie udała. Tez zadajecie glupie pytania czasami. Lepiej jest zapytac co ma zamiar zrobic z tym fantem. Czy moze zamawia zestaw?


Zestaw już zamówiłam, haha dobrze napisane. Załamana byłam jak się nie udało no ale czasem po takiej próbie dzieci rodzą się chore, czego nie widać na usg bo są przypadki że po porodzie dopiero wychodzi wszystko. Więc trzeba kończyć to co się zaczęło...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co mogło wyjsc? Że dziecko sie rozwija jest puls serduszko bije i ze jej proba sie nie udała. Tez zadajecie glupie pytania czasami. Lepiej jest zapytac co ma zamiar zrobic z tym fantem. Czy moze zamawia zestaw?


Ale nie którym dziewczyną wychodzi ze czysty brzuszek więc chyba.. sama wiesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale nie którym dziewczyną wychodzi ze czysty brzuszek więc chyba.. sama wiesz


Napisała że sie nie udało i że była u gina to jak ma miec " czysty brzuszek"?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisała że sie nie udało i że była u gina to jak ma miec " czysty brzuszek"?


Sorki mam rację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw już zamówiłam, haha dobrze napisane. Załamana byłam jak się nie udało no ale czasem po takiej próbie dzieci rodzą się chore, czego nie widać na usg bo są przypadki że po porodzie dopiero wychodzi wszystko. Więc trzeba kończyć to co się zaczęło...


A no dokładnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw WOW , mój własny oczekuję jedynie zwrotu darowizny(oryginalna koperta ze zleceniem )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrotecu wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty woj.Łódzkie kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślicie ze jeśli wyleciało ze mnie cos innego niż skrzep to sie udało? Dodam ze nadal krwawie arthrotec brałam w piatek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślicie ze jeśli wyleciało ze mnie cos innego niż skrzep to sie udało? Dodam ze nadal krwawie arthrotec brałam w piatek


W którym tygodniu jesteś?

----------


## pandzia

hej kobitki po dawkach art 20 tab przedwczoraj, nad ranem pisalam ze mialam troche krwi 2 razy i biegunke i nic wiecej nie lecialo tak jak mowie kazda z nas jest inna i inny tydzien ja mam 5/6 czyli wczesnie juz sie bałam ze nic z tego bo nie mialam zadnych mocnych krwawien ani skrzepow wiec dzis po pracy chcialam isc do gina ok godz 14 brzuch mnie caly czas bolal jakbym miala dostac okres i po 14 ide siku i krew jak przy okresie tylko troche bardziej teraz tez mi polecialo jakby normalna miesiaczka czyli gina musze odlozyc jak na razie ale chyba sie mi udalo co o tym myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej kobitki po dawkach art 20 tab przedwczoraj, nad ranem pisalam ze mialam troche krwi 2 razy i biegunke i nic wiecej nie lecialo tak jak mowie kazda z nas jest inna i inny tydzien ja mam 5/6 czyli wczesnie juz sie bałam ze nic z tego bo nie mialam zadnych mocnych krwawien ani skrzepow wiec dzis po pracy chcialam isc do gina ok godz 14 brzuch mnie caly czas bolal jakbym miala dostac okres i po 14 ide siku i krew jak przy okresie tylko troche bardziej teraz tez mi polecialo jakby normalna miesiaczka czyli gina musze odlozyc jak na razie ale chyba sie mi udalo co o tym myslicie?


   To dobry znak, ale zrób bete.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam zestaw WOW , mój własny oczekuję jedynie zwrotu darowizny(oryginalna koperta ze zleceniem )


Jaka cena ???

----------


## pandzia

> To dobry znak, ale zrób bete.


musze miec na to skierowanie od gina?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> musze miec na to skierowanie od gina?


Nie. Idziesz normalnie do laboratorium i płacisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślicie ze jeśli wyleciało ze mnie cos innego niż skrzep to sie udało? Dodam ze nadal krwawie arthrotec brałam w piatek


My możemy myśleć co chcemy, a ty i tak musisz zrobić badania, zeby mieć pewność.

----------


## pandzia

> Nie. Idziesz normalnie do laboratorium i płacisz


ok dzieki mam nadzieje ze bedzie spadac  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ok dzieki mam nadzieje ze bedzie spadac


   Ja też mam taką nadzieję :Smile: . Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym tygodniu jesteś?


7 tydzien.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli nie mam jeszcze 18 lat to musze isc na bete z rodzicem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 38 dni temu wzięłam Arthrotec. Wszystko sie udało. Byłam wtedy w 5 tygodniu ciąży. Obfite krwawinie oraz skrzepy zaczęły się kilka dni po wzięciu tabletek. Martwi mnie tylko nadal brak miesiączki. Do ile dniu się na nią czeka i od którego momentu jest to liczone? Czuję się jak przed okresem już od jakiegoś czasu, a tu nic. Nie wiem, czy to norma czy mam się martwić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, 38 dni temu wzięłam Arthrotec. Wszystko sie udało. Byłam wtedy w 5 tygodniu ciąży. Obfite krwawinie oraz skrzepy zaczęły się kilka dni po wzięciu tabletek. Martwi mnie tylko nadal brak miesiączki. Do ile dniu się na nią czeka i od którego momentu jest to liczone? Czuję się jak przed okresem już od jakiegoś czasu, a tu nic. Nie wiem, czy to norma czy mam się martwić.


A w jaki sposób potwierdzilas że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## pandzia

> Ja też mam taką nadzieję. Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki


bardzo dziekuje za wsparcie i kolejny raz przekonalam sie ze moge liczyc na obce mi osoby niz na te ktore bardzo dobrze znam ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w jaki sposób potwierdzilas że się udało?


Wszystkie objawy ciąży ustąpiły + wykonałam kilka testów ciążowych w tygodniowych ostępach czasu od siebie i każdy negatywny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, 38 dni temu wzięłam Arthrotec. Wszystko sie udało. Byłam wtedy w 5 tygodniu ciąży. Obfite krwawinie oraz skrzepy zaczęły się kilka dni po wzięciu tabletek. Martwi mnie tylko nadal brak miesiączki. Do ile dniu się na nią czeka i od którego momentu jest to liczone? Czuję się jak przed okresem już od jakiegoś czasu, a tu nic. Nie wiem, czy to norma czy mam się martwić.


Miesiaczka wystepuje 4-6 tygodni od kuracji arth. Ja tez juz myslałam że nie dostane. Z 3 tygodnie mnie meczyły objawy przepowiadajace okres i nic. Dopiero 2 dni przed rownym 6 tygodniem od kuracji dostałam okresu. Ja liczyłam od dnia kiedy wzielam tabletki bo tego dnia tez zaczełam krwawic ale że u Ciebie bylo to kilka dni pozniej to ja bym liczyla wlasnie od 1 dnia krwawienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystkie objawy ciąży ustąpiły + wykonałam kilka testów ciążowych w tygodniowych ostępach czasu od siebie i każdy negatywny.


Po jakim czasie zrobilas pierwszy test?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli nie mam jeszcze 18 lat to musze isc na bete z rodzicem?


Nie można sama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem że każda z nas inna o  miałyście okres po arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem że każda z nas inna o  miałyście okres po arthrotec?



O co Ty pytasz? Wiadomo, że jak aborcja dojdzie do skutku, to prędzej czy później okres przychodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O co Ty pytasz? Wiadomo, że jak aborcja dojdzie do skutku, to prędzej czy później okres przychodzi.


Oj jej.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj jej.....


Co jej ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł lub całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem że każda z nas inna o  miałyście okres po arthrotec?


Ja miałam 10dni a jest coś nie tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Będę gdzieś w 10 tyg biorąc zestaw . Myślicie że wszystko pójdzie ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Będę gdzieś w 10 tyg biorąc zestaw . Myślicie że wszystko pójdzie ok?


Oryginalny zestaw od womenek? Jeśli tak, to pewnie. Poczytaj sobie jak to przebiegało u innych kobiet na forum maszwybor.net. Masz tam z podziałem na tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalny zestaw od womenek? Jeśli tak, to pewnie. Poczytaj sobie jak to przebiegało u innych kobiet na forum maszwybor.net. Masz tam z podziałem na tygodnie.


Tak oryginalny właśnie czekam na niego, myślę że za 2 tygodnie dojdzie a wtedy juz będzie 10 tydzień  :Wink: . Dzięki za odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam 10dni a jest coś nie tak?


Tak po aborcji jestem 4dyg.a nadal krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak po aborcji jestem 4dyg.a nadal krwawienie


Ile ty masz lat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak po aborcji jestem 4dyg.a nadal krwawienie


Zdarza się że krwawienie trwa ponad miesiąc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak po aborcji jestem 4dyg.a nadal krwawienie


Wszystko się musi oczyścić. Jeśli krwawi jak z lekko niedokreconego kranu pasuje skontaktować się z lekarzem my nimi niestety nie kestesmy i możemy tylko przypuszczać co sie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki mam 16lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ja mam nietypowe pytanie. Czym się zabezpieczyć jak będzie miała ze mnie lecieć krew ? Wiem że tampony odpadają , mogę założyć podpaske ? Czy na żywca ma lecieć ten glutek bez niczego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorry dziewczyny, ale ja nie wiem czy to prowokacja, czy te pytania 
 są  coraz głupsze? Czy mam założyć podpaske czy ma mi lecieć po
 nogach?? No błagam, a w trakcie okresu też pomykasz bez gaci i po nogach ci cieknie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sorry dziewczyny, ale ja nie wiem czy to prowokacja, czy te pytania 
>  są  coraz głupsze? Czy mam założyć podpaske czy ma mi lecieć po
>  nogach?? No błagam, a w trakcie okresu też pomykasz bez gaci i po nogach ci cieknie?


Hehhe..dobre... :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja jak czytam te niektóre rady tutaj to aż głowa boli, przez te odpowiedzi tutaj to można zawału dostać, każda z nas przechodzi inaczej i jak dla mnie to te mdłości gorączki Rzadko się zdarzają . ja mocniejsze skurcze miałam może 20 min, potem skrzep i koniec. Myślałam ze się nie udało no bo kilka pań twierdzi , ze tylko gdy kona się z bólu i ma krwotok jak wodospad , gorączkę to dopiero się udało, juz wiem , ze nie warto czytać te fora po zażyciu. Ja byłam 28go u gine , doatalam skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie dziś się zarejstrowalam i we środę zabieg.
Życzę powodzenia wszystkim  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja jak czytam te niektóre rady tutaj to aż głowa boli, przez te odpowiedzi tutaj to można zawału dostać, każda z nas przechodzi inaczej i jak dla mnie to te mdłości gorączki Rzadko się zdarzają . ja mocniejsze skurcze miałam może 20 min, potem skrzep i koniec. Myślałam ze się nie udało no bo kilka pań twierdzi , ze tylko gdy kona się z bólu i ma krwotok jak wodospad , gorączkę to dopiero się udało, juz wiem , ze nie warto czytać te fora po zażyciu. Ja byłam 28go u gine , doatalam skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie dziś się zarejstrowalam i we środę zabieg.
> Życzę powodzenia wszystkim


    W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam. Jedna dziewczyna napisała,że chce usunąć w 16 tygodniu, w momencie kiedy napisałam jej,że to już za późno, to zostałam zmieszana z błotem i wyzwana za to,że nie pomagam tylko krytykuję i stwierdzono,żebym opuściła to forum. W głowie się nie mieści!!! Za to namawianie do aborcji w 16 tygodniu ciąży jest ok - ładna mi pomoc!!!Zero wiedzy i informacji na temat tego jak taka aborcja może się skończyć, ale mordy rozdarte jak nie wiem co....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam. Jedna dziewczyna napisała,że chce usunąć w 16 tygodniu, w momencie kiedy napisałam jej,że to już za późno, to zostałam zmieszana z błotem i wyzwana za to,że nie pomagam tylko krytykuję i stwierdzono,żebym opuściła to forum. W głowie się nie mieści!!! Za to namawianie do aborcji w 16 tygodniu ciąży jest ok - ładna mi pomoc!!!Zero wiedzy i informacji na temat tego jak taka aborcja może się skończyć, ale mordy rozdarte jak nie wiem co....


Gdzieś tam któraś dziewczyna pisała ze jej się udało w 15  :Frown: . Wiec kogo my mamy słuchać  :Frown: . Jedna pisze to druga tamto na kilku forach piszą co innego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie zrobilas pierwszy test?


2-3 dni po zakończeniu krwawienia, które trwało 12 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzieś tam któraś dziewczyna pisała ze jej się udało w 15 . Wiec kogo my mamy słuchać . Jedna pisze to druga tamto na kilku forach piszą co innego


Na maszwybor są dziewczyny którym się udało.  Przebiega to yroche inaczej , bierze się inaczej dawki żeby nie zeobic sobie krzywdy , płód jest duży wiec widok na pewno też tragiczny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny z krk czy ktoras z was zamawiala tabletki z wow  jak tak yo gfzie najblizej je odbieralyscie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z arth probowalam 4 razy.i nic sie nie udalo mimo ze lekko krwawilam i lekaz mowil ze ciaza zagrozozona czekam teraz na tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec wyślę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia judytka2221@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzieś tam któraś dziewczyna pisała ze jej się udało w 15 . Wiec kogo my mamy słuchać . Jedna pisze to druga tamto na kilku forach piszą co innego


15 tydzien to juz zdecydowanie za pozno. Co ta dziewczyna myslała przez te 15 tygodni? Ze okres sie pojawi a mdlosci bol piersi itp przejdzie? Trzeba bylo wykonac test jak tylko mialo sie podejrzenia i usunac w odpowiednim czasie a nie zastanawiać sie dopiero teraz i to jeszcze nad arthroteckim. Uważyła piwa to niech pije wiek jej nie tłumaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam 18 lat jestem w 4-5 tygodniu , mam już tabletki Atrhrotec , Jak to wziąś dopochwowo czy do ust ? w jakich dawkach i w jakim odstępie czasu ? Czy po tym zabiegu normalnie będe mogła chodzić do szkoły itd ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny z krk czy ktoras z was zamawiala tabletki z wow  jak tak yo gfzie najblizej je odbieralyscie ?


Ja zamawialam z whw. Pisali ze do mojego województwa mogą być problemy z wysyłką, ale nie mogłam gdzie indziej odebrać. Więc zaryzykowałam. I byłam zaskoczona bo paczka przyszła w niecały tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawialam z whw. Pisali ze do mojego województwa mogą być problemy z wysyłką, ale nie mogłam gdzie indziej odebrać. Więc zaryzykowałam. I byłam zaskoczona bo paczka przyszła w niecały tydzień


No ale to chyba zamawialas nierejestrowana przesyłkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam 18 lat jestem w 4-5 tygodniu , mam już tabletki Atrhrotec , Jak to wziąś dopochwowo czy do ust ? w jakich dawkach i w jakim odstępie czasu ? Czy po tym zabiegu normalnie będe mogła chodzić do szkoły itd ?


Najlepiej doustnie pod jezyk lub miedzy policzek a dziąsło. Podam przykład :
Godzina 10
Bierzesz 4 tabletki pod jezyk trzymasz 30 minut. Rdzen taka mala tabletka ktora zostanie jest do wyplucia
Godzina 13
4 tabletki pod jezyk. Trzymasz 30 minut. Rdzen wypluc.
Godzina 16
4 tabletki pod jezyk. Trzymasz 30 minut. Rdzen wypluwasz.
Maksymalnie mozesz przyjac tak 5 dawek. Kazda po 4 tabletki czyli w sumie 20 tabletek ale przyjmuje sie ze 12 tabletek jest wystarczajaca.
Rdzenie mozesz wyciagnac przed wlozeniem tabletek do ust. Tabletki w buzi szybko przechodza w papke ktora trudno utrzymać w buzi. Ogolnie smak i doznania do bani. 
Po zabiegu mozesz chodzic do szkoly o ile bedziesz sie dobrze czula. Pod zadnym pozorem nie rob tego w szkole

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Usunelam w 5 mcu arthroteciem i udało się.  Bez krwotoku i szpitala. Zależy co kto jest w stanie wytrzymać i jaka ma siłę psychiczną by żyć z tym widokiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej doustnie pod jezyk lub miedzy policzek a dziąsło. Podam przykład :
> Godzina 10
> Bierzesz 4 tabletki pod jezyk trzymasz 30 minut. Rdzen taka mala tabletka ktora zostanie jest do wyplucia
> Godzina 13
> 4 tabletki pod jezyk. Trzymasz 30 minut. Rdzen wypluc.
> Godzina 16
> 4 tabletki pod jezyk. Trzymasz 30 minut. Rdzen wypluwasz.
> Maksymalnie mozesz przyjac tak 5 dawek. Kazda po 4 tabletki czyli w sumie 20 tabletek ale przyjmuje sie ze 12 tabletek jest wystarczajaca.
> Rdzenie mozesz wyciagnac przed wlozeniem tabletek do ust. Tabletki w buzi szybko przechodza w papke ktora trudno utrzymać w buzi. Ogolnie smak i doznania do bani. 
> Po zabiegu mozesz chodzic do szkoly o ile bedziesz sie dobrze czula. Pod zadnym pozorem nie rob tego w szkole


Tą papke mam połykać ? czy trzymać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tą papke mam połykać ? czy trzymać ?


Trzymać 30 minut i dopiero połknąć ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli nie pojde do lekarza po zażyciu arthrotec a bede musiała miec lyzeczkowanie lecz nie bede o tym wiedziec to co sie stanie jeżeli nie bede miała lyzeczkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usunelam w 5 mcu arthroteciem i udało się.  Bez krwotoku i szpitala. Zależy co kto jest w stanie wytrzymać i jaka ma siłę psychiczną by żyć z tym widokiem.


Wow no właśnie nie które kobiety by tego nie udzwignely,ja raczej też bym się nie podjęła ale każda przezywa to na swoj sposób,także jesteś odważna naprawdę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli nie pojde do lekarza po zażyciu arthrotec a bede musiała miec lyzeczkowanie lecz nie bede o tym wiedziec to co sie stanie jeżeli nie bede miała lyzeczkowanie?


Po aborcji Arthrotekiem najważniejsze jest żeby potwierdzić czy się udało, więc tak czy inaczej trzeba iść na USG, lub zrobić dwa razy badanie beta HCG. Jak już mamy potwierdzenie sukcesu wtedy należy obserwować oczyszczanie. Dopóki nie ma gorączki, nieprzyjemnego zapachu i silnych bóli to wszystko jest ok. Gdyby jednak pojawiły się takie objawy, to znaczy że macica ma problemy z oczyszczaniem i konieczne jest łyżeczkowanie. Bagatelizowanie tego może prowadzić do stanu zapalnego a nawet sepsy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez czekam na zestaw , teraz powinno ci się udać


Po zestawie napewno się uda.Polecam stronę maszwybor dziewczyny tam są nie ocenione naprawdę,sama mialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usunelam w 5 mcu arthroteciem i udało się.  Bez krwotoku i szpitala. Zależy co kto jest w stanie wytrzymać i jaka ma siłę psychiczną by żyć z tym widokiem.


A jak dawkowalas tabletki i co ile godzin? Po której dawce coś się zaczęło dziać? Jesteś pewna że nie wymagało to u Ciebie lyzeczkowania? Pytam bo sama się borykam czy zażyć atrh czy nie a jestem w 10 tc i mam obawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak dawkowalas tabletki i co ile godzin? Po której dawce coś się zaczęło dziać? Jesteś pewna że nie wymagało to u Ciebie lyzeczkowania? Pytam bo sama się borykam czy zażyć atrh czy nie a jestem w 10 tc i mam obawy.


Dawkowanie Arthroteku w 10 tygodniu różni się od tego w wysokiej ciąży. Do 12 tc Arthrotek dawkuje się standardowo czyli 3x4tabletki, na 30 minut pod język a między dziąsło a policzek. Trzymasz 30 min, wypluwasz rdzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawkowanie co trzy godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietki jestem nowa i jestem po 3 dawce arth. Według ostatniej miesiaczki to 7 tc. Po pierwszej dawce bóle podbrzusza, dopiero przy siusianiu trochę krwi. Po 2 dawce krwawienie jak przy końcówce miesiaczki oraz 4 skrzepy i utrzymujące sie bóle brzucha. Niedawno przełknelam 3 papkę (oczywiscie bez rdzenia), czuje, ze co chwilę krwawie ale nie jest to specjalnie silne. Poza tym brak biegunki czy wymiotów. Temperatura 37.4 stopnia. Co mam o tym myśleć? Wszystko idzie jak powinno? Kiedy ew. Mogę powtórzyć kuracje? Arth. Mam z apteki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usunelam w 5 mcu arthroteciem i udało się.  Bez krwotoku i szpitala. Zależy co kto jest w stanie wytrzymać i jaka ma siłę psychiczną by żyć z tym widokiem.



W 5 miesiącu? Bez szpitala i lyzeczkowania? W 5 miesiącu ale który tydzień bo to też ma znaczenie. Na tym etapie ciazy to już raczej wymaga porodu. Z tego co wiem podlaczaja kroplowke z oksytocyna celem wywołania porodu martwego płodu. A czy wyleciało Ci łożysko i cały płód?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietki jestem nowa i jestem po 3 dawce arth. Według ostatniej miesiaczki to 7 tc. Po pierwszej dawce bóle podbrzusza, dopiero przy siusianiu trochę krwi. Po 2 dawce krwawienie jak przy końcówce miesiaczki oraz 4 skrzepy i utrzymujące sie bóle brzucha. Niedawno przełknelam 3 papkę (oczywiscie bez rdzenia), czuje, ze co chwilę krwawie ale nie jest to specjalnie silne. Poza tym brak biegunki czy wymiotów. Temperatura 37.4 stopnia. Co mam o tym myśleć? Wszystko idzie jak powinno? Kiedy ew. Mogę powtórzyć kuracje? Arth. Mam z apteki.


Po co powtarzać. Najpierw sprawdź badaniami czy się udało, skoro było krwawienie i skrzepy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ale to chyba zamawialas nierejestrowana przesyłkę?


Tak, nierejestrowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usunelam w 5 mcu arthroteciem i udało się.  Bez krwotoku i szpitala. Zależy co kto jest w stanie wytrzymać i jaka ma siłę psychiczną by żyć z tym widokiem.


   To nie masz się czym chwalić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co powtarzać. Najpierw sprawdź badaniami czy się udało, skoro było krwawienie i skrzepy.


Tak zrobię, dziś rano lekka biegunka, plamienie, bole brzucha. Dziękuję za odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe opakowanie kupione normalnie w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Całe opakowanie kupione normalnie w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl


   Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie masz się czym chwalić.


Dokładnie. Poza tym Bez krwotok to chyba raczej nie usunęła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Usunelam w 5 mcu arthroteciem i udało się.  Bez krwotoku i szpitala. Zależy co kto jest w stanie wytrzymać i jaka ma siłę psychiczną by żyć z tym widokiem.


W 5 miesiącu aha. Takich głupot to jeszcze tu nie czytałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny gdzie blisko krakowa moge prosic o wysylke z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny gdzie blisko krakowa moge prosic o wysylke z wow


świętokrzyskie, łódzkie albo lubelskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli pytasz o płód to tak było to dziecko. 20 min później urodziłam łożysko.  Wcześniej czułam kopanie. Nie mogłam mieć 3 dziecka i nie miałam dostępu do tabletek. Rozpuscilam 16 w przeciągu 1,5 godziny żeby stężenie leku w krwi wzrosło.  Urodziłam tak jak kobiety niegdyś rodziły w domach i na polach w pracy. Kucalam i poszło jak natura pozwolila.  To był początek pewnie 5mca. Wiem ze to nieodpowiedzialne ale nie chciałam stracić dzieci które juz mam. Ból nie był duży ale czekałam po wzięciu aż 2 godz na rozpoczęcie akcji. Nie umierałam z bólu ale skurcze które rozszerzaly kanał rodny były dość ciężkie.  Jestem silna psychicznie ale ten widok będę miała w głowie bardzo długo. .. nieruchome w pełni wykształcone dziecko w bordowym kolorze skóry które ciągnęłam za nóżki żeby wyszlo. Zostałam wtedy na ulicy z dziećmi.  Facet odszedł do kochanki a mi nie mogli znaleźć miejsca w schronisku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli pytasz o płód to tak było to dziecko. 20 min później urodziłam łożysko.  Wcześniej czułam kopanie. Nie mogłam mieć 3 dziecka i nie miałam dostępu do tabletek. Rozpuscilam 16 w przeciągu 1,5 godziny żeby stężenie leku w krwi wzrosło.  Urodziłam tak jak kobiety niegdyś rodziły w domach i na polach w pracy. Kucalam i poszło jak natura pozwolila.  To był początek pewnie 5mca. Wiem ze to nieodpowiedzialne ale nie chciałam stracić dzieci które juz mam. Ból nie był duży ale czekałam po wzięciu aż 2 godz na rozpoczęcie akcji. Nie umierałam z bólu ale skurcze które rozszerzaly kanał rodny były dość ciężkie.  Jestem silna psychicznie ale ten widok będę miała w głowie bardzo długo. .. nieruchome w pełni wykształcone dziecko w bordowym kolorze skóry które ciągnęłam za nóżki żeby wyszlo. Zostałam wtedy na ulicy z dziećmi.  Facet odszedł do kochanki a mi nie mogli znaleźć miejsca w schronisku...


Rozumiem, że to jest marna prowokacja, tak ? Bo jeśli nie, to nie radzilabym się tak chwalić na prawo i lewo. Co innego aborcja w 7, czy nawet 11tygodniu, a co innego zabicie dziecka zdolnego do życia. Powyżej 22tc ciąży będziesz sądzona za zabójstwo. A w internecie nikt nie jest anonimowy, choć wielu tak myśli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli pytasz o płód to tak było to dziecko. 20 min później urodziłam łożysko.  Wcześniej czułam kopanie. Nie mogłam mieć 3 dziecka i nie miałam dostępu do tabletek. Rozpuscilam 16 w przeciągu 1,5 godziny żeby stężenie leku w krwi wzrosło.  Urodziłam tak jak kobiety niegdyś rodziły w domach i na polach w pracy. Kucalam i poszło jak natura pozwolila.  To był początek pewnie 5mca. Wiem ze to nieodpowiedzialne ale nie chciałam stracić dzieci które juz mam. Ból nie był duży ale czekałam po wzięciu aż 2 godz na rozpoczęcie akcji. Nie umierałam z bólu ale skurcze które rozszerzaly kanał rodny były dość ciężkie.  Jestem silna psychicznie ale ten widok będę miała w głowie bardzo długo. .. nieruchome w pełni wykształcone dziecko w bordowym kolorze skóry które ciągnęłam za nóżki żeby wyszlo. Zostałam wtedy na ulicy z dziećmi.  Facet odszedł do kochanki a mi nie mogli znaleźć miejsca w schronisku...



Z jednej strony ciarki mi przechodzą jak to czytam, a z drugiej strony mi Ciebie żal. Różne sytuacje w życiu nas spotykają. Piszesz że obyło się bez szpitala. Co zrobilas z płodem i lozyskiem? Jesteś pewna że nie wymagalas lyzeczkowania? Jeśli coś zostało w macicy to może wdac się zakażenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 lat temu do tej pory zakażenie się nie wdalo ale u każdego jest inaczej. Zresztą co do tego forum to jest obserwowane i nikt z tym nic nie robi. Co druga siedziała by za pomoc lub naklanianie przy aborcji. Uwierz ze policja przegląda fora, strony i jedyne co to kłopoty z wysyłkami z Wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli pytasz o płód to tak było to dziecko. 20 min później urodziłam łożysko.  Wcześniej czułam kopanie. Nie mogłam mieć 3 dziecka i nie miałam dostępu do tabletek. Rozpuscilam 16 w przeciągu 1,5 godziny żeby stężenie leku w krwi wzrosło.  Urodziłam tak jak kobiety niegdyś rodziły w domach i na polach w pracy. Kucalam i poszło jak natura pozwolila.  To był początek pewnie 5mca. Wiem ze to nieodpowiedzialne ale nie chciałam stracić dzieci które juz mam. Ból nie był duży ale czekałam po wzięciu aż 2 godz na rozpoczęcie akcji. Nie umierałam z bólu ale skurcze które rozszerzaly kanał rodny były dość ciężkie.  Jestem silna psychicznie ale ten widok będę miała w głowie bardzo długo. .. nieruchome w pełni wykształcone dziecko w bordowym kolorze skóry które ciągnęłam za nóżki żeby wyszlo. Zostałam wtedy na ulicy z dziećmi.  Facet odszedł do kochanki a mi nie mogli znaleźć miejsca w schronisku...


  A ja widzę,że ładnie masz nasrane pod kopułą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 lat temu do tej pory zakażenie się nie wdalo ale u każdego jest inaczej. Zresztą co do tego forum to jest obserwowane i nikt z tym nic nie robi. Co druga siedziała by za pomoc lub naklanianie przy aborcji. Uwierz ze policja przegląda fora, strony i jedyne co to kłopoty z wysyłkami z Wow.


   Nie bardzo zrozumiałam o co Ci chodzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bardzo zrozumiałam o co Ci chodzi...


Rozumiem że to stało się 12 lat temu a Ty od tamtej pory nie byłaś u ginekologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem że to stało się 12 lat temu a Ty od tamtej pory nie byłaś u ginekologa?


Skąd taki wniosek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 4 tabletki Arthrotec może komuś brakuje a mi zostało. W blistrze są a szkoda wyrzucić, 22zl.

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon),prześle zdjęcie na życzenie.Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne.
Cena 200zl
Mogę wyslac za pobraniem.Możliwy również odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z jednej strony ciarki mi przechodzą jak to czytam, a z drugiej strony mi Ciebie żal. Różne sytuacje w życiu nas spotykają. Piszesz że obyło się bez szpitala. Co zrobilas z płodem i lozyskiem? Jesteś pewna że nie wymagalas lyzeczkowania? Jeśli coś zostało w macicy to może wdac się zakażenie.


Pewnie wyrzuciła dsiecko do śmieci a co niby miała zrobić zjeść?    :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może porozmawiamy o wczesnej aborcji arth lub zestawami a nie o takiej skrajności jaka przedstawia nam pani? Teraz jakaś młoda co ma niepoukladane w głowie w 5 miesiącu będzie chciała zrobić to samo bo a nuż się powiedzie , bo przecież tej pani się udało !! Ja pierdziu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Wyszłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata 

729.264.911
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
> 
> 12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 
> 
> Wyszłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata 
> 
> 729.264.911
> Marzena


Dziewczyny nie dajcie zarabiać tym oszustom.  Ładne ceny sobie ustalają . Oryginalny zestaw z whw kosztuje od 230-375 zł.  Dziękuję za uwagę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to normalne, ze na drugi dzień po zażyciu arth. Jest tylko delikatne plamienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to normalne, ze na drugi dzień po zażyciu arth. Jest tylko delikatne plamienie?


Możliwe , że się nie powiodło , ale nie zawsze akcja dzieje się od razu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię na terenie trójmiasta z odb osobistym. Info na mail igrohsx3@gmail.com bądź kupie ważna recepte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne cale opakowanie 20tab. kupione w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Recepta w pliku pdf ważna do 07.03. Wiec pilne koszt 60zl

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Recepta w pliku pdf ważna do 07.03. Wiec pilne koszt 60zl
> 
> czarna5717@gmail.com


Ostatnio było 50zł, wiec jak to jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatnio było 50zł, wiec jak to jest?


Pilne, nie wiesz  :Wink: ? Ma taki pliczek w pdf, wysle dziesieciu osobom i juz 6 stowek wpadlo  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, tel 536 518 711

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Wyszłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata 

729.264.911
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł) 
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jedną receptę tylko z ludźmi jest tak ze jak coś jest dziwnie zbyt tanio to podejrzane....

Chyba po prostu ją wykupie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam jedną receptę tylko z ludźmi jest tak ze jak coś jest dziwnie zbyt tanio to podejrzane....
> 
> Chyba po prostu ją wykupie...


   No właśnie nie rozumiem w czym masz problem. Wykup lek i go sobie sprzedaj - lepiej na tym wyjdziesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec z odbiorem osobistym. Lodz i okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ! Mam pytanko. Skąd idą te paczki od whw?  B9 sobie śledzę trackingiem i mi pokazało Indie  :Big Grin:  . To jakas ściema tak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ! Mam pytanko. Skąd idą te paczki od whw?  B9 sobie śledzę trackingiem i mi pokazało Indie  . To jakas ściema tak ?


   Nie, to żadna ściema - one idą z Indii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ! Mam pytanko. Skąd idą te paczki od whw?  B9 sobie śledzę trackingiem i mi pokazało Indie  . To jakas ściema tak ?


Nie, jaka sciema? Normalnie ida z mumbaju. Z indii. Poczytaj na maszwybor.net, tam masz duzo informacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie, jaka sciema? Normalnie ida z mumbaju. Z indii. Poczytaj na maszwybor.net, tam masz duzo informacji.


O kurde a ja myślałam że to idzie z Europy  :Smile: . W ile wam dochodziły te paczki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena ???


80 euro , kwota darowizny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O kurde a ja myślałam że to idzie z Europy . W ile wam dochodziły te paczki ?


Moja szla 10 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ja płaciła 50 euro darowizny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja szla 10 dni.


Ok wiec mam nadzieje,  ze moja przyjdzie równie szybko  :Wink: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec z odbiorem osobistym. Lodz i okolice


781278014 . sprzedam . dzialoszyn ( woj łódzkie)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy ktoś chciałby odkupić ode mnie tabletki od WHW, ponieważ ja poronilam samoistnie i już ich nie potrzebuje, nie jestem handlarze.

----------


## Marzena1984

Posiadam tabletki poronne 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol   (WoW)

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

Zdjęcie przesyłam e-mailem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A zdarzyło się którejś z was żeby wam paczka nie doszła ? W sensie została np zatrzymana przez urząd celny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zdarzyło się którejś z was żeby wam paczka nie doszła ? W sensie została np zatrzymana przez urząd celny


   Bardzo rzadko coś takiego się zdarza a nawet jeśli, to womenki zaraz wyślą Ci kolejną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś mi przyszła paczka z WHW mogę odsprzedać za 30 euro czyli 132zl tyle mi pobrali z konta wszystko mogę wysłać na e-melia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś mi przyszła paczka z WHW mogę odsprzedać za 30 euro czyli 132zl tyle mi pobrali z konta wszystko mogę wysłać na e-melia


ile czekałaś ? i czemu sprzedajesz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile czekałaś ? i czemu sprzedajesz ?


10dni czekałam a chce ponieważ samoistnie poronilam w tamtą sobotę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wyglada miesiączka po arthrotecu? Ile trwa? Jak wygląda? Wiem że przychodzi po okolo 4-6 tygodniach od poronienia ale czy różnk sie czymś od takiej normalnej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewwczyny jak to jest z tym Ella One , znalazłam taki cytat na internecie "Produkt EllaOne to środek wczesnoporonny, gdyż uniemożliwia zagnieżdżenie się zarodka (embriona) i rozwój zapłodnionej komórki jajowej w błonie macicy oraz powoduje jej wydalenie z organizmu kobiety" Jestem w 4 tyogdniu czy ta tabletka da rade usunąć ciąże ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewwczyny jak to jest z tym Ella One , znalazłam taki cytat na internecie "Produkt EllaOne to środek wczesnoporonny, gdyż uniemożliwia zagnieżdżenie się zarodka (embriona) i rozwój zapłodnionej komórki jajowej w błonie macicy oraz powoduje jej wydalenie z organizmu kobiety" Jestem w 4 tyogdniu czy ta tabletka da rade usunąć ciąże ?


Ella one to tabletka do 72h po stosunku, uniemożliwia zaplodnienie i zagniezdzenie , nie zadziala w czwartym tygodniu, kiedy juz jest normalny pęcherzyk z zarodkiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Chyba jakaś plaga jest z tymi poronieniami samoistnymi... byłam dziś u ginekologa bo miałam skrzepy i dziwny brązowy śluz. Okazało się ze poronilam samoistnie, mam mieć niebawem zabieg w szpitalu usunięcia pęcherza. I ja również zamówiłam zestaw z whw pisałam nawet wyżej. Jeszcze do mnie nie doszedł ale jeśli tylko dojdzie odsprzedam go za tyle za ile go kupiłam czyli za 250 zł, mi już na szczęście  ie będzie potrzebny. Dziękuję wam dziewczynki za rady i za pomoc dzięki wam mam wiare w ludzi  :Smile:  mimo że zestaw nie będzie mi potrzebny bardzo mnie podtrzymalyscie na duchu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wyglada miesiączka po arthrotecu? Ile trwa? Jak wygląda? Wiem że przychodzi po okolo 4-6 tygodniach od poronienia ale czy różnk sie czymś od takiej normalnej?


Moze wyglądac przeroznie, moze byc bardziej obfita i bolesna, lub przeciwnie -skapa, organizm potrzebuje czasu zeby wrocic do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewwczyny jak to jest z tym Ella One , znalazłam taki cytat na internecie "Produkt EllaOne to środek wczesnoporonny, gdyż uniemożliwia zagnieżdżenie się zarodka (embriona) i rozwój zapłodnionej komórki jajowej w błonie macicy oraz powoduje jej wydalenie z organizmu kobiety" Jestem w 4 tyogdniu czy ta tabletka da rade usunąć ciąże ?


To chyba znalazłaś na jakichś stronach obrońców życia, bo ella to nie jest zaden środek wczesnoporonny, tylko tabletka "po"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To chyba znalazłaś na jakichś stronach obrońców życia, bo ella to nie jest zaden środek wczesnoporonny, tylko tabletka "po"


 a co jeśli zarezykuje i wezmę ta tabletkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co jeśli zarezykuje i wezmę ta tabletkę?


Przeczytaj uwaznie co piszesz. 
"uniemożliwia zagnieżdżenie się zarodka (embriona) i rozwój zapłodnionej komórki jajowej w błonie macicy". 
Skoro jestes w 4tc to znaczy ze embrion sie zagniezdził i jest zapłodnienie co za tym idzie zarodek sie rozwija. Wiec jak ta tabletka ma Ci pomoc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co jeśli zarezykuje i wezmę ta tabletkę?


Nic się nie stanie, ciaza dostanie trochę hormonów, ktore moga jej nawet pomóc, a twoj portfel uszczupli sie o jakieś 120-150 zl, ktore moglabys przeznaczyć na zestaw tabletek poronnych .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochan Kobitki! Ella One można użyć dopóki się nie zagnieździ embrion w macicy. Złuszcza naskórek macicy i nie może embrion się zagnieździć. Arthrotec powoduje skurcze macicy i w ten sposób wyrzuca z siebie zagnieżdżone dziecko. Najczęściej poddajemy się woli naszych tyranów. Chciałam tak samo postąpić, jednak ktoś mądry podał mi rękę i teraz cieszę się patrząc na swoje dzieci. Pracuję w domu Pogodnej Starości, 95% kobiet to te, które dokonały aborcji jednej lub więcej. Stoją przy drzwiach i oczekują codziennie na swoje jedyne dziecko, które ostatni raz odwiedziło ją ponad rok temu. Za 30 lat w Polsce będzie 60% ludzi starych, tzn. po 60-tce, Już dziś nie ma miejsc w domach starców, jest kolejka, dostaniesz je jak ktoś umrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doprawdy wzruszyla mnie twoja historia  :Big Grin:  zmykaj dalej zmieniac pampersy, a nasze decyzje o ilości posiadanych dzieci zostaw nam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słyszeliście o czymś takim że ginekolog usuwa ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słyszeliście o czymś takim że ginekolog usuwa ciążę?


Słyszeliśmy, ale w Polsce to grozi więzieniem dla lekarza. Nie prościej zamówić zestaw od womenek, niż tak kombinować :/ ?  a to ella One, a to lekarz......po co sobie utrudniać życie, skoro są sprawdzone i pewnie rozwiązania....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochan Kobitki! Ella One można użyć dopóki się nie zagnieździ embrion w macicy. Złuszcza naskórek macicy i nie może embrion się zagnieździć. Arthrotec powoduje skurcze macicy i w ten sposób wyrzuca z siebie zagnieżdżone dziecko. Najczęściej poddajemy się woli naszych tyranów. Chciałam tak samo postąpić, jednak ktoś mądry podał mi rękę i teraz cieszę się patrząc na swoje dzieci. Pracuję w domu Pogodnej Starości, 95% kobiet to te, które dokonały aborcji jednej lub więcej. Stoją przy drzwiach i oczekują codziennie na swoje jedyne dziecko, które ostatni raz odwiedziło ją ponad rok temu. Za 30 lat w Polsce będzie 60% ludzi starych, tzn. po 60-tce, Już dziś nie ma miejsc w domach starców, jest kolejka, dostaniesz je jak ktoś umrze.


Ale ze o co chodzi z tym poddajemy się woli naszych tyranow? Ja tam poddalam się swojej woli, bo nie chce dzieci  :Smile: . Dziękuję do widzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ze o co chodzi z tym poddajemy się woli naszych tyranow? Ja tam poddalam się swojej woli, bo nie chce dzieci . Dziękuję do widzenia


   Ja w ogóle nie zajarzyłam o co chodzi w tej mętnej historyjce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem w 10tc art pomoze??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jestem w 10tc art pomoze??


Moze pomóc, jego skuteczność nie zależy od tygodnia i wynosi okolo 70%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze pomóc, jego skuteczność nie zależy od tygodnia i wynosi okolo 70%


Proponuje kupić zestaw mozna też ewentualnie odkupic od kogoś ja odkupilam i nie zostalam oszukana,jestem już po byłam w 7 tygodniu i jestem szczęśliwa że się udało choć wiele stresu mnie to kosztowało.Możesz spróbować z art ale jest ryzyko że może się nie udać a Ty już jesteś w takim tygodniu że lepiej się pospieszyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyszedł mi westaw 1mifepristond 4 misoprostol ale 4 jakieś inne zamówienia na WHW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyszedł mi westaw 1mifepristond 4 misoprostol ale 4 jakieś inne zamówienia na WHW.


Co cztery inne? Zestaw składa się z 1 mifepristone i 8 misoprostoli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;157095]Co cztery inne? Zestaw składa się z 1 mifepristone i 8 misoprostoli.[/QUOT
No tak ale 4pisze na nich Miso-gyn?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;157105]


> Co cztery inne? Zestaw składa się z 1 mifepristone i 8 misoprostoli.[/QUOT
> No tak ale 4pisze na nich Miso-gyn?


Tak na tamtych czterech jest napisane Miso-gyn.Sklad jest taki sam i nie martw się tak wyglądają te tabletki.Masz pelen zestaw więc działaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma znaczenia nazwa. Wazna jest substancja czynna, czyli misoprostol 200mcg. Tabletki od womenek moga sie nazywac Citotec, Misogyn, 
Zitotek. Chyba nie przyszło ci do głowy że cie oszukaly?  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wzielam 4 tabl pod jezyk pozniej druga dawke i nic delkatne krwawienie i do tej pory cisza drugi dzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej wzielam 4 tabl pod jezyk pozniej druga dawke i nic delkatne krwawienie i do tej pory cisza drugi dzien


Co brałaś?
Arth? To gdzie 3 dawka?
Ile trzymałaś, rdzenie wyplułaś?
Miałas oryginalne leki?
Jesli nic sie u Ciebie nie dzieje znaczy ze sie nie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;157106]


> Tak na tamtych czterech jest napisane Miso-gyn.Sklad jest taki sam i nie martw się tak wyglądają te tabletki.Masz pelen zestaw więc działaj.


Bardzo Ci dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma znaczenia nazwa. Wazna jest substancja czynna, czyli misoprostol 200mcg. Tabletki od womenek moga sie nazywac Citotec, Misogyn, 
> Zitotek. Chyba nie przyszło ci do głowy że cie oszukaly?


Nie jeszcze dzieki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 4 sztuki Arthrotec. Tyle zostało po zabiegu. Zostanie do dokompletowania 8  :Smile:  

czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, jestem wlasnie w trakcie pierwszej dawki, czy to mozliwe ze juz moga bolec mnie jajniki bo juz nie wiem czy to ze stresu mi sie wydaje czy faktycznie tak szybko cos sie zaczyna dziac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, jestem wlasnie w trakcie pierwszej dawki, czy to mozliwe ze juz moga bolec mnie jajniki bo juz nie wiem czy to ze stresu mi sie wydaje czy faktycznie tak szybko cos sie zaczyna dziac


A co bierzesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, jestem wlasnie w trakcie pierwszej dawki, czy to mozliwe ze juz moga bolec mnie jajniki bo juz nie wiem czy to ze stresu mi sie wydaje czy faktycznie tak szybko cos sie zaczyna dziac


  Pewnie,że może zaczynać się coś dziać - u jednych zaczyna się po pierwszej dawce, u innych po trzeciej a jeszcze u innych po kilku dniach. Nie ma reguły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie odkupie zestaw WOW.
Obiór najchętniej osobisty w stolicy, zalezy mi na czasie więc proszę o powazne oferty.

Prosze o wiadomosc e-mail.

mamanatka8@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej czy ktoś chciałby odkupić ode mnie tabletki od WHW, ponieważ ja poronilam samoistnie i już ich nie potrzebuje, nie jestem handlarze.


JA! 

prosze o @
mamanatka8@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> JA! 
> 
> prosze o @
> mamanatka8@gmail.com


Mogę Ci odpisać na e-mail tylko o 19

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli
nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się
jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
chciałabyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
chciałabyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon  Chat  Email  ZAUFANIA

 n e t p o r a d n i a . p  l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, jestem wlasnie w trakcie pierwszej dawki, czy to mozliwe ze juz moga bolec mnie jajniki bo juz nie wiem czy to ze stresu mi sie wydaje czy faktycznie tak szybko cos sie zaczyna dziac


Biore arthrotec, mialam skurcze i dreszcze juz ok pierwszych 10min trzymania w ustach ale brak biegunki teraz przed druga dawka sie uspokoilo ale krwawienie wydaje mi sie coraz mocniejsze, jak narazie zero skrzepow i co jakis czas delikatne skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> JA! 
> 
> prosze o @
> mamanatka8@gmail.com


Nie mogę na twoją pocze wysłać e-maila

----------


## Karolina :)

> To chyba znalazłaś na jakichś stronach obrońców życia, bo ella to nie jest zaden środek wczesnoporonny, tylko tabletka "po"


No tak tabletka "po" nie pozwala zagnieździć się komórce jajowej PO jej zapłodnieniu. Czyli dziecko we wczesnym etapie rozwoju  umiera z głodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biore arthrotec, mialam skurcze i dreszcze juz ok pierwszych 10min trzymania w ustach ale brak biegunki teraz przed druga dawka sie uspokoilo ale krwawienie wydaje mi sie coraz mocniejsze, jak narazie zero skrzepow i co jakis czas delikatne skurcze


Oby po drugiej dawce się rozkrecilo,art może działać trochę z opóźnieniem także musisz być cierpliwa i,trzymam kciuki  ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak tabletka "po" nie pozwala zagnieździć się komórce jajowej PO jej zapłodnieniu. Czyli dziecko we wczesnym etapie rozwoju  umiera z głodu.


Z tą tabletka "Po" trochę się spoznilas :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oby po drugiej dawce się rozkrecilo,art może działać trochę z opóźnieniem także musisz być cierpliwa i,trzymam kciuki  ;-)


ddJestem
Dziekuje za wsparcie. Jestem po drugiej dawce, czuje ciagniecie w dole brzucha, poszly pierwsze dwa srednie skrzepy wiec chyba moge byc dobrej mysli  :Smile:

----------


## Leeena

Pilnie kupie arth forte 
Preferuje odbiór na terenie warsAwy
Min 12 sztuk

----------


## leeena@onet.pl

Kupie pilnie arthrotec forte 
Min 12 sztuk

Odbiór Wawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zarzylam art co trzy godziny. Po drugiej dawce okropny ból nie do wytrzymania. Troszkę krwi dwa małe skrzepy. Po dwóch godzinach od wzięcia trzeciej dawki co poleciało jakby takie gumy kulki dwie i nic mnie już nie boli. Mam się bać??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie pilnie arthrotec forte 
> Min 12 sztuk
> 
> Odbiór Wawa


Proponuję 12 szt za 140 zl za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Wysyłając jutro, dojdzie w czwartek 
720 782 008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli
nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się
jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
chciałabyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
chciałabyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon  Chat  Email  ZAUFANIA

 n e t p o r a d n i a . p  l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> JA! 
> 
> prosze o @
> mamanatka8@gmail.com


Napisałam Ci e-maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zarzylam art co trzy godziny. Po drugiej dawce okropny ból nie do wytrzymania. Troszkę krwi dwa małe skrzepy. Po dwóch godzinach od wzięcia trzeciej dawki co poleciało jakby takie gumy kulki dwie i nic mnie już nie boli. Mam się bać??


Skoro nie boli to chyba dobrze a jak z krwawieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zarzylam art co trzy godziny. Po drugiej dawce okropny ból nie do wytrzymania. Troszkę krwi dwa małe skrzepy. Po dwóch godzinach od wzięcia trzeciej dawki co poleciało jakby takie gumy kulki dwie i nic mnie już nie boli. Mam się bać??


Bać ? a czego ? raczej powinnaś się zbadać, żeby się przekonać czy się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem po drugiej dawce za godz trzecia i krew leci coraz bardziej, dalej ciagnie dol brzucha ale jeszcze zadnych tkanek i galaretek tylko skrzepy blagam wspomozcie mnie bo wariuje, myslicie ze dobrze sie zapowiada a może ktoras z was tak miała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co brałaś?
> Arth? To gdzie 3 dawka?
> Ile trzymałaś, rdzenie wyplułaś?
> Miałas oryginalne leki?
> Jesli nic sie u Ciebie nie dzieje znaczy ze sie nie udalo


Tak wzielam 3 dawke i nic mialam arth forte orginalne. 4 tab pod jezyk 30min i reszte polknelam. Czy to oznacza ze mam kupic nastepne tabletki???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wzielam 3 dawke i nic mialam arth forte orginalne. 4 tab pod jezyk 30min i reszte polknelam. Czy to oznacza ze mam kupic nastepne tabletki???


jeśli przez dwa dni nic się nie zadziało, to niestety się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem po drugiej dawce za godz trzecia i krew leci coraz bardziej, dalej ciagnie dol brzucha ale jeszcze zadnych tkanek i galaretek tylko skrzepy blagam wspomozcie mnie bo wariuje, myslicie ze dobrze sie zapowiada a może ktoras z was tak miała?


a który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mogę odsprzedać westaw WOW ponieważ ja już nie potrzebuje, zapłaciłam darowiznę 30 euro. Nie jestem handlarze ani nie chcę zarobić. Wyślę wszystkie zdjęcia na e-maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a który to tydzień od ostatniej miesiączki ?


6 tydzien. Zalalo mnie teraz strasznie i wyleciala jakby kulka czulam ze to cos innego niz skrzep, niestety nie widzialam co to pozniej jakies farfocle male na podpasce. Jestem w trakcie ostatniej dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 tydzien. Zalalo mnie teraz strasznie i wyleciala jakby kulka czulam ze to cos innego niz skrzep, niestety nie widzialam co to pozniej jakies farfocle male na podpasce. Jestem w trakcie ostatniej dawki


    To co opisujesz, to według mnie dobry znak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po zostalo mi 8 tabletek art*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałabym bym podzielić się moimi doświadczeniami z artrotekiem. Zdążyłam dwa tygodnie temu 3 dawki po 4 tabletki dopochwowo. Lekki ból i plamienie, wiedziałam że się nie udało. Beta wciąż rosła. Załamana szłam do ginekologa a tam okazało się że pęcherzyk jest pusty. Ogromna ulga uff

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, chciałabym bym podzielić się moimi doświadczeniami z artrotekiem. Zdążyłam dwa tygodnie temu 3 dawki po 4 tabletki dopochwowo. Lekki ból i plamienie, wiedziałam że się nie udało. Beta wciąż rosła. Załamana szłam do ginekologa a tam okazało się że pęcherzyk jest pusty. Ogromna ulga uff


Gratulacje, ja wczoraj pisalam i przeszlam kuracje, byly skrzepy sporo krwi i skurcze, pozniej jak pisalam wyleciala jakas jakby kulka ale nie widzialam dokladnie co to bylo, dzis krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce, boje sie ze sie nie udalo bo dzis juz normalnie krwawie, chociaz dziewczyny mowily ze to dobry znak. Zazdroszcze mam nadzieje ze mi tez sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mogę odsprzedać westaw WOW ponieważ ja już nie potrzebuje, zapłaciłam darowiznę 30 euro. Nie jestem handlarze ani nie chcę zarobić. Wyślę wszystkie zdjęcia na e-maila


I co sprzedalas juz komuś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratulacje, ja wczoraj pisalam i przeszlam kuracje, byly skrzepy sporo krwi i skurcze, pozniej jak pisalam wyleciala jakas jakby kulka ale nie widzialam dokladnie co to bylo, dzis krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce, boje sie ze sie nie udalo bo dzis juz normalnie krwawie, chociaz dziewczyny mowily ze to dobry znak. Zazdroszcze mam nadzieje ze mi tez sie udalo


Kulka = pecherzyk. Chciałabys sie wykrwawić? Jesli wczesniej były skrzepy i farfocle razem z kulka to sa duze szanse ze sie udalo bo ciąża przy takich wrunkach nie miała by szans przetrwać. Musisz isc do lekarza lub zrobic dwa razy bete wtedy bedzie wiadomo na 100%. Ja juz teraz uwazam ze mozesz sie cieszyc ale musisz to sprawdzic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

za 3 dni mija 2 tygodnie od zabrania tabletek, ciągle krwawie? czy to normalne? czy wizyta u lekarza podczas plamienia coś da?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kulka = pecherzyk. Chciałabys sie wykrwawić? Jesli wczesniej były skrzepy i farfocle razem z kulka to sa duze szanse ze sie udalo bo ciąża przy takich wrunkach nie miała by szans przetrwać. Musisz isc do lekarza lub zrobic dwa razy bete wtedy bedzie wiadomo na 100%. Ja juz teraz uwazam ze mozesz sie cieszyc ale musisz to sprawdzic


Tak wiem i oczywiscie pojde do lekarza tylko myslalam ze intensywne krwawienie bd trwalo ok 2 dni bo większość dziewczyn tak mialo, oby bo nie chce tego powtarzac juz nigdy wiecej poza tym stres robi swoje i strach nadal zostaje, dopoki sie nie upewnie u lekarza. Dziekuje za odpowiedz uspokoilas mnie trochę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> za 3 dni mija 2 tygodnie od zabrania tabletek, ciągle krwawie? czy to normalne? czy wizyta u lekarza podczas plamienia coś da?


Krwawisz obficie żywą krwią czy plamisz, bo to różnica. Do lekarza mozesz iść w kazdej chwili, jemu krew niestraszna. A jeszcze nie potwierdzilas czy się udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

krwawienie jak podczas miesiączki, średnio co 3h zmiana podpaski, nie jeszcze nie, jutro mam wizyte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> krwawienie jak podczas miesiączki, średnio co 3h zmiana podpaski, nie jeszcze nie, jutro mam wizyte


Ni cóż.  Krwawienie może trwać nawet 4 tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wiem i oczywiscie pojde do lekarza tylko myslalam ze intensywne krwawienie bd trwalo ok 2 dni bo większość dziewczyn tak mialo, oby bo nie chce tego powtarzac juz nigdy wiecej poza tym stres robi swoje i strach nadal zostaje, dopoki sie nie upewnie u lekarza. Dziekuje za odpowiedz uspokoilas mnie trochę


Sa tutaj osoby ktore mialy tylko plamienie a im sie udało wiec Ty nie powinnas sie martwic bo wszystko wyglada na TAK. Aczkolwiek wiem przez co przychodzisz bo mi nawet wizyta u 2 lekarzy i potwierdzenie ze ciazy nie ma nie dawały spokoju. Musiałam dostać okresu żeby sie wyluzować i żeby do mnie dotarło że juz po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sa tutaj osoby ktore mialy tylko plamienie a im sie udało wiec Ty nie powinnas sie martwic bo wszystko wyglada na TAK. Aczkolwiek wiem przez co przychodzisz bo mi nawet wizyta u 2 lekarzy i potwierdzenie ze ciazy nie ma nie dawały spokoju. Musiałam dostać okresu żeby sie wyluzować i żeby do mnie dotarło że juz po wszystkim


Dokładnie, a to oczekiwanie na potwierdzenie jest tak samo stresujace co sam zabieg, nie pozostaje mi nic tylko czekac, chociaz juz czuje sie lzejsza i nie jestem taka opuchnieta jak przed, piersi tez jakby mniej bola i ogolnie czuje sie inaczej, poczekam kilka dni i odrazu ide do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co sprzedalas juz komuś ?


Sprzedałem N.C

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos przekazywal darowizne karta kredytowa na wow ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos przekazywal darowizne karta kredytowa na wow ?


Mi napisali że się nie powiodło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos przekazywal darowizne karta kredytowa na wow ?


A w jakim banku masz konto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy byłby ktoś chętny na zestaw z whw za 250 zł ? Ja poronilam samoistnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem chetna moge wiec info na @?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletke do 5 dni po , EllaOne, 70 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam wkoncu wynik histopatologiczny i oczywiście popędziłam z nim do lekarza. NIC NIE WYKRYTO! Tak byłam w szpitalu po tabletkach i wyłyżeczkowano mnie. Bylam tez ze wzgledu na to poniewaz lekarz potwierdzil ciaze, w karcie miałam adnotacje. Nie chciałam pytan od dr dlaczego nie pojechałam do szpitala. Dziewczyny jeżeli naprawde po tabletkach sie zle czujecie że prawie chodzicie po scianach nie bójcie się jechać do szpitala. Jeszcze raz to napiszę:  NIC NIE WYKRYJĄ!!! I nie czytajcie bzdur ze teraz wszystko wykryja. Arthrotec wydalany jest z moczem którego NIE POBIERAJĄ do badań (tylko i wylacznie krew). Jeżeli któraś z Pań miałaby pytania :gosia199219@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale sensacja... Przeciez wiadomo, ze nic nie wykryją, bo niczego nie szukają. Kobiecie nic nie grozi za wykonanie aborcji, to po co mieliby szukać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny co wy wyprawiacie? Czy nie lepiej urodzić dziecko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co wy wyprawiacie? Czy nie lepiej urodzić dziecko?


Odpowiedz jest krotka: nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem chetna moge wiec info na @?


Podaj mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten zestaw z whw jakby ktoś chciał to na terenie woj świętokrzyskiego ewentualnie Podkarpacie (zależy jaka miejscowość , możemy sie dogadać) osobiście mogę też sprzedać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co wy wyprawiacie? Czy nie lepiej urodzić dziecko?


Urodź, jesli chcesz, ja Ci nie zabraniam. Ja nie chcę rodzić, mam już troje planowanych dzieci. Dlatego usuwam. Uszanuj moj wybór, tak ja ja szanuję Twój.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł) 
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co wy wyprawiacie? Czy nie lepiej urodzić dziecko?


    A Ty musisz takie głupie pytania zadawać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 14 tabletek. Tyle mi zostało. Sprzedam jak najszybciej.
Sandrak95@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co wy wyprawiacie? Czy nie lepiej urodzić dziecko?


Jak byśmy chciały rodzić dzieci to nas by tu nie było!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wpacilam darowizne na wow dostalam @ ze mam czekac na akceptacje lekaza 24 h moze nie zakceptowac ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wpacilam darowizne na wow dostalam @ ze mam czekac na akceptacje lekaza 24 h moze nie zakceptowac ?


bardzo mało prawdopodobne. Musiałabyś w konsultacji zgłosić jakieś ciężkie choroby, albo alergie

----------


## Krokodylek

Kochana  a  gdzie  kupilas  te  tabletki  na  poronienie,,napisz mi  szczegoly  prosze  najlepiej  na  moj  meil,,gosia.n813@interia.pl

----------


## Krokodylek

> ten zestaw z whw jakby ktoś chciał to na terenie woj świętokrzyskiego ewentualnie Podkarpacie (zależy jaka miejscowość , możemy sie dogadać) osobiście mogę też sprzedać


Odezwij sie do mnie  na  meil,,gosia.n813@interia.pl prosze

----------


## Krokodylek

Kochana  a  gdzie  kupilas  te  tabletki  na  poronienie,,napisz mi  szczegoly  prosze  najlepiej  na  moj  meil,,gosia.n813@interia.pl

----------


## Krokodylek

> Czy byłby ktoś chętny na zestaw z whw za 250 zł ? Ja poronilam samoistnie


Jak   samoistnie?  Jestem  zainteresowana...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie do mnie  na  meil,,gosia.n813@interia.pl prosze


Kupiłam je od womenek, ale poronilam samoistnie wiec nie będę ich trzymać skoro mogą się ktorejs z was przydać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak   samoistnie?  Jestem  zainteresowana...


Nie wiem jak  :Wink:  to chyba był jakiś "cud" bo strasznie się bałam komukolwiek powiedziec o ciąży, doszedł stres , egzaminy, potem zaczął się bok brzucha i jakieś brązowe plamienie, poszłam do ginekologa po czym stwierdził że dziecku nie bije serce i w przyszłym tygodniu ide na czyszczenie martwego zarodka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po jakim czasie od akcji mozna spodziewac sie miesiaczki ? Bylam w 5 tc p.o..akcji z art...zakonczylo sie sukcesem, robilam test ok.2 tyg temu byla juz jedna gruba krecha...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem jak  to chyba był jakiś "cud" bo strasznie się bałam komukolwiek powiedziec o ciąży, doszedł stres , egzaminy, potem zaczął się bok brzucha i jakieś brązowe plamienie, poszłam do ginekologa po czym stwierdził że dziecku nie bije serce i w przyszłym tygodniu ide na czyszczenie martwego zarodka


Ja też miałam poronienia samoistnie ale u mnie oczyscilo się samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też miałam poronienia samoistnie ale u mnie oczyscilo się samo


To się ciesz, ja to nie wiem jak zniose pobyt w szpitalu brrr nienawidzę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To się ciesz, ja to nie wiem jak zniose pobyt w szpitalu brrr nienawidzę


Spuczuje ci, ale jak dobrze pójdzie to powinnaś być 1 dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny po jakim czasie od akcji mozna spodziewac sie miesiaczki ? Bylam w 5 tc p.o..akcji z art...zakonczylo sie sukcesem, robilam test ok.2 tyg temu byla juz jedna gruba krecha...


4/6 tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zalamalam sie wlasnie dostalam emaila z wow ze moj wiek ciazy jest nie jasny i prosza o skan usg jestem w 10 tc boje sie ze nie wysla mi tabletek  :Frown:  mial juz ktos tak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zalamalam sie wlasnie dostalam emaila z wow ze moj wiek ciazy jest nie jasny i prosza o skan usg jestem w 10 tc boje sie ze nie wysla mi tabletek  mial juz ktos tak ?


To po co podawalas prawdziwy wiek ciazy w konsultacji przy tak wysokiej ciazy ? Kiedy mialas ostatni okres ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To po co podawalas prawdziwy wiek ciazy w konsultacji przy tak wysokiej ciazy ? Kiedy mialas ostatni okres ?


27 grudzien
To dlaczego pisza ze do 12 tc mozna przerwac ? Nie mialam wczesniej pieniedzy zeby wplacic  wiem moja wina nie wiem co teras zrobie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 27 grudzien
> To dlaczego pisza ze do 12 tc mozna przerwac ? Nie mialam wczesniej pieniedzy zeby wplacic  wiem moja wina nie wiem co teras zrobie


To 10t2d czyli zaczął się juz 11tc. Pewnie sie obawiają, ze przesylka nie dojdzie tak szybko. A darowiznę juz przelalas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To 10t2d czyli zaczął się juz 11tc. Pewnie sie obawiają, ze przesylka nie dojdzie tak szybko. A darowiznę juz przelalas?


Tak przekazalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak przekazalam


No to wyślij im to usg szybciutko i czekaj co napiszą. Gdybys nie zrobiła jeszcze przelewu to mogłabyś skontaktować się z Whw i od nich zamówić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to wyślij im to usg szybciutko i czekaj co napiszą. Gdybys nie zrobiła jeszcze przelewu to mogłabyś skontaktować się z Whw i od nich zamówić


Wyslalam i czekam jak nie uda z nimi to sprroboje z whw jakos wykombinuje moze pieniadze  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyslalam i czekam jak nie uda z nimi to sprroboje z whw jakos wykombinuje moze pieniadze


Tylko z whw juz podaj mlodsza ciążę, zeby nie bylo  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl albo tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko z whw juz podaj mlodsza ciążę, zeby nie bylo


Tak zrobie dzieki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pokazało mi ze mój zestaw wyleciał  z mumbaju jak myślicie dojdzie w przyszłym tyg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę odsprzedać mój zestaw z whw za 250 zł , ja poronilam samoistnie . Ew odbiór osobisty na terenie woj świętokrzyskiego lub podkarpackiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko z whw juz podaj mlodsza ciążę, zeby nie bylo


Jeżeli nic nie załatwisz to pisz , mam w domu zestaw z WOW w razie czego odstąpię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę odsprzedać mój zestaw z whw za 250 zł , ja poronilam samoistnie . Ew odbiór osobisty na terenie woj świętokrzyskiego lub podkarpackiego


Jestem chetna prosze o kontakt @  ania6-16@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli nic nie załatwisz to pisz , mam w domu zestaw z WOW w razie czego odstąpię


Napisali ze wiek ciazy jest za pozny   :Frown:  nie wysla zestawu nie oddadza pieniedzy  jestem zalamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisali ze wiek ciazy jest za pozny   nie wysla zestawu nie oddadza pieniedzy  jestem zalamana


Zadzwon na infolinię Kobiet w Sieci,  725 892 134, może coś podpowiedzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja płaciłam za swój 70 euro tyle chcieli więc się nie targowałam, zanim doszedł poroniłam samoistnie , pewnie ze względu na wiek.
Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany odstąpię , w śląskim możliwy odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja płaciłam za swój 70 euro tyle chcieli więc się nie targowałam, zanim doszedł poroniłam samoistnie , pewnie ze względu na wiek.
> Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany odstąpię , w śląskim możliwy odbiór osobisty


Gdzie można odebrać? I jaki koszt na PLN

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem chetna prosze o kontakt @  ania6-16@tlen.pl


Napisałam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisali ze wiek ciazy jest za pozny   nie wysla zestawu nie oddadza pieniedzy  jestem zalamana


Masakra współczuję ci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam za 20zl  Arthrotec  zostały mi 4 sztuki. 

Czarna5717@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam za 20zl  Arthrotec  zostały mi 4 sztuki. 
> 
> Czarna5717@gmail.com


Czyli recepta nie wykupiona?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pokazało mi ze mój zestaw wyleciał  z mumbaju jak myślicie dojdzie w przyszłym tyg ?


Ponawiam pytanie,  wyleciał 7 marca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam pytanie,  wyleciał 7 marca


do 10 dni powinien być u Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To się ciesz, ja to nie wiem jak zniose pobyt w szpitalu brrr nienawidzę


Jestem swiezo po lyzeczkowaniu i nie bylo tak zle uspili mnie i nic nawet nie poczulam.w szpitalu spedzialam 3 dni a tak samo jak ty nie cierpie takich miejsc strach obrzydzenie itd ale uwiez nie bylo az tak zle da sie przezyc. Wiec spokojnie ^^ lepiej by cie oczyscili niz by sie zakazenie wdalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej  dziewczyny ja leki  brałam w czwartek wszystko poleciało zabieg się udał pani od której zamawiałam bardzo mi pomogła bardzo uczciwa kobieta paczkę dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości myślę że ma coś wspólnego z ginekologią ale twierdziła że nie wszystkim polecam to jej nr 576-340-913 jestem naprawdę bardzo wdzięczna byłam w 14 tygodniu i traciłam nadzieje że to sie uda



   Zamowienie zlozylam pod w/w numer wszystko fajnie pieknie w rozmowie tez bardzo przyjemna osoba, ale jesli chodzi o reszte to wyslala jakies gowno po ktorym mialam jakies mega pryszcze na ustach i nic wiecej....hajs zgarnela i nara i pozniej jeszcze zawiadomienie z psiarni przyszlo jakis dziwny zbieg okolicznosci...bynajmniej nie polecam...zamowilam pozniej gdzies indziej i sie udalo...rzetelna osoba i konkretna...a Pani Basia niech sie bujnie ze swoimi tabletami do utylizacji i niech wiecej nie naciaga ludzi w potrzebie, a jak nie wierzy w ten wpis to niech sobie sama zarzuci po jezyk i posmakuje gowna jakie sprzedaje....WALEK I TYLE...ODRADZAM...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem swiezo po lyzeczkowaniu i nie bylo tak zle uspili mnie i nic nawet nie poczulam.w szpitalu spedzialam 3 dni a tak samo jak ty nie cierpie takich miejsc strach obrzydzenie itd ale uwiez nie bylo az tak zle da sie przezyc. Wiec spokojnie ^^ lepiej by cie oczyscili niz by sie zakazenie wdalo.


Ja byłam jeden dzień oczyscili i też uspili na wieczór byłam w domu, ciekawe od czego to zależy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamowienie zlozylam pod w/w numer wszystko fajnie pieknie w rozmowie tez bardzo przyjemna osoba, ale jesli chodzi o reszte to wyslala jakies gowno po ktorym mialam jakies mega pryszcze na ustach i nic wiecej....hajs zgarnela i nara i pozniej jeszcze zawiadomienie z psiarni przyszlo jakis dziwny zbieg okolicznosci...bynajmniej nie polecam...zamowilam pozniej gdzies indziej i sie udalo...rzetelna osoba i konkretna...a Pani Basia niech sie bujnie ze swoimi tabletami do utylizacji i niech wiecej nie naciaga ludzi w potrzebie, a jak nie wierzy w ten wpis to niech sobie sama zarzuci po jezyk i posmakuje gowna jakie sprzedaje....WALEK I TYLE...ODRADZAM...


To po co bralas, skoro wiedziałas ze to gowno??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam jeden dzień oczyscili i też uspili na wieczór byłam w domu, ciekawe od czego to zależy?


 U mnie wdal sie stan zapalny. Plust do tego mam anemie. Podawali mi jakies antybiotiki dozylnie a ze dzis czulam sie dobrze to mnie juz puscili do domu. Brzuch troche jeszcze boli ale z tego co czytalam jest to normalne mam nadzieje ze szybko przejdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamowienie zlozylam pod w/w numer wszystko fajnie pieknie w rozmowie tez bardzo przyjemna osoba, ale jesli chodzi o reszte to wyslala jakies gowno po ktorym mialam jakies mega pryszcze na ustach i nic wiecej....hajs zgarnela i nara i pozniej jeszcze zawiadomienie z psiarni przyszlo jakis dziwny zbieg okolicznosci...bynajmniej nie polecam...zamowilam pozniej gdzies indziej i sie udalo...rzetelna osoba i konkretna...a Pani Basia niech sie bujnie ze swoimi tabletami do utylizacji i niech wiecej nie naciaga ludzi w potrzebie, a jak nie wierzy w ten wpis to niech sobie sama zarzuci po jezyk i posmakuje gowna jakie sprzedaje....WALEK I TYLE...ODRADZAM...


 Przepraszam, ze pytam ale skąd jesteś? Chociaż województwo proszę.. 
Chodzi o to, ze wczoraj tez dostałam wezwanie na policję i nie może chodzić inność innego  :Frown:  
Musi niestety mieć coś wspólnego z tabletkami, które zamówiłam z internetu! 
Sęk w tym, ze kupowałam dwa razy i raz zostałam oszukana ale już za drugim razem trafiłam na osobę uczciwa wiec na pewno nie chodzi o nią tylko o ta pierwszą zlodziejkę! 
Idę w poniedziałek i wszystko sie wtedy wyjaśni ale nie wiem co dokładnie mam im mowić!? 
Z jednej strony bardzo był chciała żeby oszustka już Nigdy nikogo nie  mogła skrzywdzić a z drugiej mimo wszystko boje sie przyznać do zakupu i użycia takich leków! 
O tek drugiej pani to choćby mnie przypalali to nie powiem słowa bo uratowała mi na prawdę tyłek ale ta druga powinna odpowiedzieć za swoje czyny!!! 
Proszę podpowiedzcie co robić?? 
Do koleżanki, która tez dostała wezwanie - błagam daj znać w jakiej dokładnie sprawie Ciebie wezwano, co mówiłam i jak sie to wszystko zakończyło?? 
Przepraszam za słowotok ale na prawdę jestem w kropce  :Frown:  
Dopiero co skończył sie jeden mega problem a już tkwie w drugim po uszy. 
Będę bardzo wdzięczna za pomoc jeśli ktokolwiek wie co w takiej sytuacji powinnam zrobić by sobie nie zaszkodzić ale dopomoc w ukaraniu oszustki?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wam nic nie grozi, kobieta za wykonanie aborcji nie jest karana. Sprzedawca będzie pociagniety do odpowiedzialności za sprzedaz lekow i pomoc w aborcji. 
Wazne tylko, zeby mówić, że tabletki, ktore chcialyscie kupić, sa na wlasny użytek, nie do dalszej sprzedazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie wdal sie stan zapalny. Plust do tego mam anemie. Podawali mi jakies antybiotiki dozylnie a ze dzis czulam sie dobrze to mnie juz puscili do domu. Brzuch troche jeszcze boli ale z tego co czytalam jest to normalne mam nadzieje ze szybko przejdzie.


Kurcze mam  nadzieje, ze ja nie będę  musiała leżeć aż 3 dni  :Frown:  trzymajcie za mnie kciuki mam zabieg we wtorek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć . mam 8 tabletek Arthotecu do sprzedania, wykupione na receptę w aptece. 
Sprawdzone działa. (Sama stosowałam) 
Sprzedam za 150 zł . uważam,że to uczciwa cena. 

Proszę o kontakt na emaila.
grazyna.kopalska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedaż * Przepraszam za błąd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurcze mam  nadzieje, ze ja nie będę  musiała leżeć aż 3 dni  trzymajcie za mnie kciuki mam zabieg we wtorek


Ja pojechalam od razu od ginekologa z skierowaniem do szpitala dla tego ze mocno krwawilam i mialam silne bule. Ale z tego co czytalam wypuszczaja 4 godz po zabiegu zazwyczaj no chyba ze bedziesz sie zle czula po 2 godzinach od zabiegu mozna juz wstawac z luszka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co to jest "luszka" ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany1

Witam, jestem w 5tc wzięłam art. Wzięłam w czwartek  ale poza jednodniowym krwawieniem i z tego co zauważyłam 
Jednym skrzepem nic się nie pojawiło. Jedynie piersi już nie bolą, nie jestem senna i nie denerwują 
Mnie zapachy. Może się udało, nie wiem  :Frown:  w tygodniu chce iść na usg i zobaczyć co będzie.
Może ktoś ma na sprzedaż tabletki od wow na wszelki wypadek? 
Boje się Że mogą nie dojść na czas zamawiane bezpośrednio :/

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

(kliknij w zdjęcie aby powiększyć)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem w 5tc wzięłam art. Wzięłam w czwartek  ale poza jednodniowym krwawieniem i z tego co zauważyłam 
> Jednym skrzepem nic się nie pojawiło. Jedynie piersi już nie bolą, nie jestem senna i nie denerwują 
> Mnie zapachy. Może się udało, nie wiem  w tygodniu chce iść na usg i zobaczyć co będzie.
> Może ktoś ma na sprzedaż tabletki od wow na wszelki wypadek? 
> Boje się Że mogą nie dojść na czas zamawiane bezpośrednio :/


Przeciez jak jestes w 5 tc to masz mnóstwo czasu na zamowienie. Ida okolo dwoch tygodni, a przed Tobą co najmniej siedem tygodni do 12tc a i później sie udaje. Ja nie wiem co wy tak swirujecie z tym za późno? To kiedy jest dobry czas na zamówienie zestawu? Jeszcze przed zaplodnieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany1

> Przeciez jak jestes w 5 tc to masz mnóstwo czasu na zamowienie. Ida okolo dwoch tygodni, a przed Tobą co najmniej siedem tygodni do 12tc a i później sie udaje. Ja nie wiem co wy tak swirujecie z tym za późno? To kiedy jest dobry czas na zamówienie zestawu? Jeszcze przed zaplodnieniem?


Tylko boje się, ze do mojego województwa nie dojdą :/ No spróbuje - okaże się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko boje się, ze do mojego województwa nie dojdą :/ No spróbuje - okaże się


Sprawdź sobie na mapce, na maszwybor.net, tam jest pokazane, ktore sa bezpieczne. Albo zamow tak jak ja, z whw, wysla wszędzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Okazuje sie ze wow tylko liczy na pieniadze a gowno ich obchodzi pomoc ! Napisalam wiadomosc w 10 tyg i 1 dniu . wyslalam zdj usg i wplacilam darowizna 70 euro a one mi odpisalo ze jestem w za wysokim tygodniu i mi tabletek nie wysla ! Pisalam chyba z 10 wiadomosci ze zanim dojda( mieszkam w bezpiecznym woj) to bedzie 12 tydz - czyli tydzień dozwolony. Prosilam o pomoc. ... Odmowily . Poprosiłam o zwrot pieniedzy i cisza. Dopiero jak Napisalam kilka kolejnych wiadomości odpisaly ze to jest darowizna i niestety pieniędzy zwrocic nie moga i kontakt sie urwal!!! A ja zostalam bez pieniedzy i bez tabletek teraz juz w 12tym tygodniu !!! Wow to jedno wielkie cholerne oszustwo !!! 
Tabletki kupilam od dziewczyny na forum ( nie bede nikomu robic reklamy) . uwazajcie bo wszyscy tak chwala wow a mnie oskubali z kasy i musialam sie zapozyczyc zeby kupic tabletki . nikomu ich nie polece nigdy !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posluchaj, to ze Ty popełniłas blad, nie znaczy, ze musisz od razu je oczerniac. Wystarczylo podać nizszy tydzień i dostalabys zestaw. A druga sprawa, za zestaw nie placisz, wiec nie możesz żądać zwrotu. Wykonalas przelew darowizny na konto Womens Wallet, a nie women on web, wiec jak mogą Ci oddać z nie swojego konta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posluchaj, to ze Ty popełniłas blad, nie znaczy, ze musisz od razu je oczerniac. Wystarczylo podać nizszy tydzień i dostalabys zestaw. A druga sprawa, za zestaw nie placisz, wiec nie możesz żądać zwrotu. Wykonalas przelew darowizny na konto Womens Wallet, a nie women on web, wiec jak mogą Ci oddać z nie swojego konta.


Dziewczyno stracilam ponad 300 zlotych moze dla ciebie to malo dla mnie duzo! Wplacilam bo do 12 tego tygodnia mozna skad mialam wiedziec ze mnie oszukaja?! To czyli piszac do nich trzeba klamac i sciemniac zeby wyslaly tabletki? ! Nie bron tych oszustek!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na głównej stronie wow masz jak byk "tabletki mozesz zamówić,jeśli 
jesteś w ciąży nie dluzej niz 10 tygodni". 10 tc 1d to poczatek 11 tc, proste. Dlatego ci odmowily pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno stracilam ponad 300 zlotych moze dla ciebie to malo dla mnie duzo! Wplacilam bo do 12 tego tygodnia mozna skad mialam wiedziec ze mnie oszukaja?! To czyli piszac do nich trzeba klamac i sciemniac zeby wyslaly tabletki? ! Nie bron tych oszustek!


Współczuję ci, nie wiem co bym zrobiła w tej sytuacji, ale darowizna to darowizna,  nie podlega zwrotowi, to nie jest tak jakby cena tabletek tylko niby pomoc dla organizacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja pojechalam od razu od ginekologa z skierowaniem do szpitala dla tego ze mocno krwawilam i mialam silne bule. Ale z tego co czytalam wypuszczaja 4 godz po zabiegu zazwyczaj no chyba ze bedziesz sie zle czula po 2 godzinach od zabiegu mozna juz wstawac z luszka.


A musiałaś być na czczo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć . mam 8 tabletek Arthotecu do sprzedania, wykupione na receptę w aptece. 
> Sprawdzone działa. (Sama stosowałam) 
> Sprzedam za 150 zł . uważam,że to uczciwa cena. 
> 
> Proszę o kontakt na emaila.
> grazyna.kopalska@wp.pl


Cena nie jest uczciwa.
Dlaczego?
1) do akcji potrzeba minimum 12 tabletek. Skoro stosowałaś to sama o tym wiesz. W koncu zostało Ci tylko 8 czyli 12 zużyłaś.
2) na tym forum juz za 160 zł kupisz odpowiednia ilość do kuracji czyli 12 tabletek
3) sama zapłaciłaś około 50zł za tabletki wiec chcesz jeszcze zarobić nie majac odpowiedniego kompletu tabletek. To świństwo bo dziewczyna kupując od Ciebie straci pieniądze a w ciąży nadal będzie i jej problem sie nie rozwiąże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontrola celna
2017-03-07 15:46
MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
Nadejście
2017-03-07 15:46
MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
Kontrola celna
2017-03-07 15:46
MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
Wysłanie przesyłki
2017-03-07 15:48
MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
Przyjęto w Polsce
2017-03-11 03:45
WER Warszawa
Przesyłka w transporcie
2017-03-11 6:00


Ktoś wie kiedy ją dostanę??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontrola celna
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Nadejście
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Kontrola celna
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> ...


No na dniach skoro jest w Warszawie...  W weekend nie ale poniedzialek czy wtorek... Poza tym skad mamy to wiedziec? Logiczne ze lada dzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wg mnie to i tak szybko idzie, a do jakiego województwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontrola celna
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Nadejście
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Kontrola celna
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> ...


Widzę ze mamy tę samą informacje  :Smile: . Myślę że będzie u nas już na tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A musiałaś być na czczo ?


Tak od pulnocy do zabiegu ani wody ani jedzenia tak samo po zabiegu przez 2 godz nie moglam nadal pic i jesc dopiero po 3 godz moglam wzisc lyka wody i tak do 14. Bo inaczej lekaz powiedzial ze nie podadza mi narkozy musisz miec pusty calkowicie zoladek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontrola celna
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Nadejście
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Kontrola celna
> 2017-03-07 15:46
> MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> ...


  Musi byc jeszcze ze przyjeto ja u ciebie w twoim wojewudctwie. Np do mnie z warszawy sza 3 dni a mieszkam w lublinie 2 godz drogi samochodem od wrszawy. Po 3 dnich napisli ze przyjeta w lublinie i tego samego dnia z rana mi ja dostarczyli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

#23633
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak od pulnocy do zabiegu ani wody ani jedzenia tak samo po zabiegu przez 2 godz nie moglam nadal pic i jesc dopiero po 3 godz moglam wzisc lyka wody i tak do 14. Bo inaczej lekaz powiedzial ze nie podadza mi narkozy musisz miec pusty calkowicie zoladek.


O kurde to ja z głodu umrę  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisali ze wiek ciazy jest za pozny   nie wysla zestawu nie oddadza pieniedzy  jestem zalamana


Witam Cię!!!!
Wcale się nie dziwię, że jesteś załamana.
 Dziecko już duże, rośnie dalej. Już wiadomo czy to chłopiec, czy dziewczynka. A Ty przestraszona i załamana.
Współczuję Ci, że nie możesz się cieszyć Twoim  maleństwem. 
Jeśli masz czas i ochotę zobacz sobie cudny film oparty na faktach pt. "Każde życie jest cudem". Znajdziesz go w internecie. Daje do myślenia. Pozdrawiam Cię. I życzę dużo sił. Grażyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O kurde to ja z głodu umrę


Dla mnie na szczescie to nie byl zadnen problem a wrecz przeciwnie od 14 siedziala zemna pielegniarka i pilnowala czy cos zjadalam przed podaniem lekuw :/ i tak do wyjscia ze szpitala :/ mi jedynie strasznie chcialo sie pic i to bylo najgorsze z tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam nic nie grozi, kobieta za wykonanie aborcji nie jest karana. Sprzedawca będzie pociagniety do odpowiedzialności za sprzedaz lekow i pomoc w aborcji. 
> Wazne tylko, zeby mówić, że tabletki, ktore chcialyscie kupić, sa na wlasny użytek, nie do dalszej sprzedazy.


No tak tylko ja nie chce żeby ciagali ta kobietę, która okazała sie uczciwa i na prawdę bardzo mi pomogła!!! 
To byłoby bardzo nie w porządku gdybym miała bronić swojego tyłka narażając ja skoro ja sama chciałam kupić! 
Chciałabym żeby odpowiedziała oszustka! 
Czyli co przyznać sie tylko do tego pierwszego zamówienia gdzie dostałam witaminy a drugiego w razie co po prostu sie wypre?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zeznawaj jak uważasz. W świetle prawa obie kobiety sa przestepczyniami, policji nie bedzie obchodzić, co Ty chcesz czy nie chcesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zeznawaj jak uważasz. W świetle prawa obie kobiety sa przestepczyniami, policji nie bedzie obchodzić, co Ty chcesz czy nie chcesz.


Dziwna jesteś.. 
W takim razie Women on Web tez są przestepczyniami i to na jaka skale! 
W dodatku MIĘDZYNARODOWYMI bo w Polsce jest przecież ten zakaz przesyłania droga pocztowa leków! 
Wiec poza pomocą w aborcji łamią tez to prawo czy tam ustawę nie znak sie na szczegółach aż tak. 
Ja tam bardzo sie cieszę, ze są takie osoby, na które mozna liczyć i uzyskać pomoc a nie być zdanym tylko na WOW które jak działa to już mozna sobie poczytać w poście dziewczyny, która napisała o swojej historii z nimi wyżej. 
Do tego ryzykować ze celnicy wsadza łapy w twoja paczkę i dostaniesz jeszcze wezwanie do tłumaczenia sie gdzie bedą tobie wmawiać ze chciałas to kupić na handel a nie dla własnego użytku! 
Ja dziękuje bardzo za takie atrakcje! 
Mysle, ze nie tylko ja wolałam osobę, która jest w Polsce na miejscu i nie musiałam czekać trzy czy nawet dwa tygodnie bojąc sie czy w ogóle cokolwiek do mnie ta poczta dojdzie! 

Dodam tylko, ze polecialam dziś na komisariat bo nie mogłam wytrzymać do poniedziałku i  na całe szczęście policji chodziło o oszustkę  :Big Grin:   O druga panią w ogóle nie zapytali. Pani złodziejka była taka madra, ze trzymała sobie w swoim domku wszystkie potwierdzenia nadania paczuszek do osób, którym te cholerne witaminy wysyłała! 
Tak do mnie dotarli i podobno do wielu wielu innych osób tez. 
Mam dostać wezwanie z sadu na rozprawę tak powiedziała policjantka ale może to być za kilka miesięcy a nawet rok bo musza najpierw przesłuchać wszystkie pokrzywdzone dziewczyny! 
Tak wiec jakakolwiek sprawiedliwość na tym świecie istnieje  :Smile: ))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły, 20 tab (całe opakowanie) za 160 zł, wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem, płatne przy odbiorze, jeśli wchodził by odbiór osobisty to w Poznaniu, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze, womenki nie łamią prawa poniewaz wysyłają przesyłkę z kraju gdzie aborcja jest legalna, czyli z Indii. Po drugie zgodnie z prawem mozesz zamowic i sprowadzic sobie do pieciu najmniejszych opakowan leku, wiec kolejny argument o lamaniu prawa nietrafiony. Wolę zamowic od nich i przeprowadzić caly proces bezpiecznie i legalnie ( bo, przypominam, kobiecie za wykonanie aborcji nic nie grozi) niz kupowac nie wiadomo jakie witaminy od nie wiadomo kogo, a potem jeszcze byc ciagana po sądach i komisariatach.

----------


## Leeena

Cześć dziewcZyny,
Jestem tydzień po usunięciu ciąży (6-7tydz) arthroteckiem. Najpierw wzięłam arthrotec forte (sprawdzone zródło) 8 tabletek ale nie podziałało. Poszłam na usg i okazało sie ze wciąż jest pęcherzyk. Zakupiłam zatem arthrotec zwykły (12 tabeltwk) od dziewczyny z internetu. Umówiłam sie na odbiór osobisty w wawie. Po 2 dawkach nic mi nie było - jedynie delikatne skurcze lekko podwyższona temp i biegunka... myślałam ze sprzedała mi ta dziewczyna jakas podróbę do czasu... jak wzięłam trzecia dawkę. Ruszyło- biegunka na maksa, krwawienie.. i wyleciało cos... za dwa dni poszłam do ginekologa. Zrobił usg i juz nie ma pęcherzyka chic jego uwagę zwrócił jakis jakby powiększony węzeł chłonny. Lekarka prowadząca skierowała mnie do szpitala z podejrzeniem ciąży pozamacicznej.. ale czy to moliwe?! Wciąż krwawię boli mnie w podbrzuszu ... zrobiłam wcOraj neta hcg No i jest spadek - biorąc pod uwagę wyjściowy wynik kiedy byłam w ciąży beta 85444  Vs wynik z wczoraj 6033 to mysle ze to dobry znak ze spada...
Nie chce iść do szpitala bo nigdy nie byłam  :Smile:  tym bardziej do państwowego .. napiszcie prosze czy możliwe zeby to była jeszcze ciaza pozamaciczna? Dzieki z gory.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwsze, womenki nie łamią prawa poniewaz wysyłają przesyłkę z kraju gdzie aborcja jest legalna, czyli z Indii. Po drugie zgodnie z prawem mozesz zamowic i sprowadzic sobie do pieciu najmniejszych opakowan leku, wiec kolejny argument o lamaniu prawa nietrafiony. Wolę zamowic od nich i przeprowadzić caly proces bezpiecznie i legalnie ( bo, przypominam, kobiecie za wykonanie aborcji nic nie grozi) niz kupowac nie wiadomo jakie witaminy od nie wiadomo kogo, a potem jeszcze byc ciagana po sądach i komisariatach.


Wysyłają do kraju gdzie aborcja jest nielegalna. To samo ze sprowadzaniem na własny użytek - niestety nie masz racji..
Owszem mozna sprowadzić do 5 najmniejszych opakowań ale czerwca 2016 roku to "sprowadzenie" nie dotyczy już przesłania droga pocztowa! 
Zmieniło sie prawo farmaceutyczne i leków do Polski przesyłać już nie wolno. 
No chyba, ze maja na opakowaniu adnotację, ze są to produkty lecznicze dostępne BEZ RECEPTY. 
Ani Misoprostol ani tym bardziej Mifepristone do tej grupy leków nie należą wiec przesyłanie ich to jest łamanie polskiego prawa! 

Jeśli chodzi o kupowanie byle witamin to już nie przesadzajmy - to fakt, ze oszustów jest całe stado ale mozna sie przed nimi ustrzedz - wystarczy kupić leki osobiście i tylko takie, które są oryginalnie zapakowane, i których zdjęcia i opisy mozna znaleźć na internetowych stronach producentów. 
Ja tak kupiłam OBA LEKI w pełni oryginalne tylko nie poszłam na łatwiznę kupowania Arthrotecu przesyłka od niewiadomo kogo i pojechałam osobiście spotkać sie z osoba, która wydawała mi sie najbardziej kompetentna sposrod tych, do których dzwoniłam szukając odpowiedniego źrodła!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewcZyny,
> Jestem tydzień po usunięciu ciąży (6-7tydz) arthroteckiem. Najpierw wzięłam arthrotec forte (sprawdzone zródło) 8 tabletek ale nie podziałało. Poszłam na usg i okazało sie ze wciąż jest pęcherzyk. Zakupiłam zatem arthrotec zwykły (12 tabeltwk) od dziewczyny z internetu. Umówiłam sie na odbiór osobisty w wawie. Po 2 dawkach nic mi nie było - jedynie delikatne skurcze lekko podwyższona temp i biegunka... myślałam ze sprzedała mi ta dziewczyna jakas podróbę do czasu... jak wzięłam trzecia dawkę. Ruszyło- biegunka na maksa, krwawienie.. i wyleciało cos... za dwa dni poszłam do ginekologa. Zrobił usg i juz nie ma pęcherzyka chic jego uwagę zwrócił jakis jakby powiększony węzeł chłonny. Lekarka prowadząca skierowała mnie do szpitala z podejrzeniem ciąży pozamacicznej.. ale czy to moliwe?! Wciąż krwawię boli mnie w podbrzuszu ... zrobiłam wcOraj neta hcg No i jest spadek - biorąc pod uwagę wyjściowy wynik kiedy byłam w ciąży beta 85444  Vs wynik z wczoraj 6033 to mysle ze to dobry znak ze spada...
> Nie chce iść do szpitala bo nigdy nie byłam  tym bardziej do państwowego .. napiszcie prosze czy możliwe zeby to była jeszcze ciaza pozamaciczna? Dzieki z gory.


Lepiej pujsc sie przebadac np ja po art nie mialam zadnych obiajuw po za ledkim 3 dniowym krwawiwniem bylam zalamana test beta hgc rusl do 10 tygodnia w miedzy czasie zamuwilam zestaw od wow oczywiscie biegalam przynajmiej raz w tygodniu do ginekologa i na badania tylko ze na uzg sie nie dopchalam zaniam trafialn do szpitala :/ zanim trafilam do szpitala i znowu podjelam prube aborcji 4 dni puzniej dostalam skierowanie od ginekogog do szpitala na miejscu okazalo sie ze nosilam w sobie od 4 tygodni martwy plud ktury zatrzymal sie na 6/7 tygodniu dokladnie jeszcze nie wiem bo wyniki dostane za 2 tygodnie kompletnie nie rozumiem jak to moglo sie stac art jednak zadzialal ale z ogromnym opuznieniem jagby poprostu po trochu wykanczal plud nie rozumiem tylko czemu wynik bety wciaz rusl az do 10 tydodnia :/  Nauczka dla mnie pota zmienic ginekologa na faceta. 
Wiec sie nie buj jesli dstalas skierowanie do spitala to najlepiej jak najszybciej sie tam udac jesli to ciaza po za maciczna to ja w szpitalu usna bo jest nie bezpieczna dla ciebie. Albo twuj ginekolog jak muj nie ma mozliwosci przeprowadzwnia bardziej zawansoeanych badan i moze sie mylic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem chetna prosze o kontakt @  ania6-16@tlen.pl


Ja  tez  bym  chciala   te  tabletki  jesli  jeszcze  pani  je  ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lepiej pujsc sie przebadac np ja po art nie mialam zadnych obiajuw po za ledkim 3 dniowym krwawiwniem bylam zalamana test beta hgc rusl do 10 tygodnia w miedzy czasie zamuwilam zestaw od wow oczywiscie biegalam przynajmiej raz w tygodniu do ginekologa i na badania tylko ze na uzg sie nie dopchalam zaniam trafialn do szpitala :/ zanim trafilam do szpitala i znowu podjelam prube aborcji 4 dni puzniej dostalam skierowanie od ginekogog do szpitala na miejscu okazalo sie ze nosilam w sobie od 4 tygodni martwy plud ktury zatrzymal sie na 6/7 tygodniu dokladnie jeszcze nie wiem bo wyniki dostane za 2 tygodnie kompletnie nie rozumiem jak to moglo sie stac art jednak zadzialal ale z ogromnym opuznieniem jagby poprostu po trochu wykanczal plud nie rozumiem tylko czemu wynik bety wciaz rusl az do 10 tydodnia :/  Nauczka dla mnie pota zmienic ginekologa na faceta. 
> Wiec sie nie buj jesli dstalas skierowanie do spitala to najlepiej jak najszybciej sie tam udac jesli to ciaza po za maciczna to ja w szpitalu usna bo jest nie bezpieczna dla ciebie. Albo twuj ginekolog jak muj nie ma mozliwosci przeprowadzwnia bardziej zawansoeanych badan i moze sie mylic.


A  podasz  dane  na  to  sprawdzone  zrodlo?Jakis  mail?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  dajcie  konkretnego  meila  czy  numer  telefonu  do  kogos  kto  ma  sprawdzone  i  konkretne  tabletki,a  moze  ktoras  chce  odsprzedac  te  tabletki  z  wow...piszcie  prosze ;[A  czy  ktos  slyszal  o  tej  Beata-beti40@interia.pl?Jedni  chwala  inni  nie.Jest  tu  dziewczyna  ktora  od  niej  zamawiala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mogę odsprzedać westaw WOW ponieważ ja już nie potrzebuje, zapłaciłam darowiznę 30 euro. Nie jestem handlarze ani nie chcę zarobić. Wyślę wszystkie zdjęcia na e-maila


Ma  je  pani  jeszcze,z  checia  odkupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  dajcie  konkretnego  meila  czy  numer  telefonu  do  kogos  kto  ma  sprawdzone  i  konkretne  tabletki,a  moze  ktoras  chce  odsprzedac  te  tabletki  z  wow...piszcie  prosze ;[A  czy  ktos  slyszal  o  tej  Beata-beti40@interia.pl?Jedni  chwala  inni  nie.Jest  tu  dziewczyna  ktora  od  niej  zamawiala?


Ja brałam od Wiktorii ktora ogłasza sie kilka stron wcześniej. Jedni mowia ze oszust inni ze jest ok. Ja sie nie zawiodłam. Bałam sie bo najpierw wysłać trzeba było pieniążki a że byłam nowa w tych sprawach i po rozmowie przez telefon jej zaufałam to wysłałam i sie nie zawiodłam bo paczka doszła. Ale tutaj jest Twoj wybór.

----------


## krokodylek999

> Polecam gaj.renata@yahoo.pl po dwóch dniach miałam orginalne tabletki. Jestem po i udało się. To był początek 6 tygodnia. Mam już dzieci nie chciałam tej ciąży zawiodła prezerwatywa i tabletka ellaone też. Jeśli chodzi o arthrotec strasznie się bałam ale nie było tak źle krwawienia pojawiło się już po pierwszej dawce. Stan podgoraczkowy do 38 przez kilka godzin i biegunka. Skórcze jak na początku porodu. Stosowałam dopochwowo ale przed każdą następną dawką rdzenie wyciągałam i masaż szyjki przy okazji. Po ostatniej dawce skórcze już były słabsze poszłam spać rano wyciągnęłam resztę i wyplukalam zadzwoniłam do lekarza po południu na wizycie stwierdził że nie jest w stanie powiedzieć czy byłam w ciąży czy spóźniony okres po ellaone. Dostałam skierowanie na betę. Po wyniku wyszło że byłam w ciąży ale usg na kolejnej wizycie nie ma ciąży.Ufff...


Czy  napewno  konkretna  Pani  pod  tym  mailem?

----------


## krokodylek999

> Ja brałam od Wiktorii ktora ogłasza sie kilka stron wcześniej. Jedni mowia ze oszust inni ze jest ok. Ja sie nie zawiodłam. Bałam sie bo najpierw wysłać trzeba było pieniążki a że byłam nowa w tych sprawach i po rozmowie przez telefon jej zaufałam to wysłałam i sie nie zawiodłam bo paczka doszła. Ale tutaj jest Twoj wybór.


No  wlasnie  ta  beti  tez  ta  Wiktorie  poleca,hm szkoda  ze  nie  ma  czlowiek pewnosci  ,eh  :[

----------


## krokodylek999

> Mi się udało starczyło 12tab ,powtórzyć zawsze możesz tylko pamiętaj żeby przesyłka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości


A  mozesz  podaj  pewne  zrodlo  dobrych  tabletek,zeby  tylko  to  nie  byli  oszusci,prosze

----------


## krokodylek999

> Czy byłby ktoś chętny na zestaw z whw za 250 zł ? Ja poronilam samoistnie


Ja  tez  jestem  chetna  ma pani   jeszcze  te  tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej mogę odsprzedać westaw WOW ponieważ ja już nie potrzebuje, zapłaciłam darowiznę 30 euro. Nie jestem handlarze ani nie chcę zarobić. Wyślę wszystkie zdjęcia na e-maila


Ja  chce  te  tabletki,,,masz  je  jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  dajcie  konkretnego  meila  czy  numer  telefonu  do  kogos  kto  ma  sprawdzone  i  konkretne  tabletki,a  moze  ktoras  chce  odsprzedac  te  tabletki  z  wow...piszcie  prosze ;[A  czy  ktos  slyszal  o  tej  Beata-beti40@interia.pl?Jedni  chwala  inni  nie.Jest  tu  dziewczyna  ktora  od  niej  zamawiala?


 Tak ja zamawialam z poczatku tez mialam obawy ale cuz zaryzykowalam tylko ze ja nie kupilam od niej samego art tylko zestaw za 550 zl pani od razu mi odpisywala pytlam sie o kazda glupote wyslala mi zdj z moim imieniem i nazwiskiem po zrobieniu przelweu od razu dostalam potwierdzenie wysylki zamuwilam ta ekspersowa 24godz  dzien po wyslaniu juz leki doszly oczywiscie ze nadal jednak sie balam ale art byl orginalnie zapakowany a drugie tabletki w woreczku ale z czego co czytakam opis byl zgodzny z wygladem. Pozatym pomogly ale nie tak od razu w moim przypadku bo jestem dosc odporna na tabletki. Tak jak wyzej pisalam plud w moim wypadku obumarl ale beta rosla mialam ledkie krwawiwnie malo skrzepuw nic ze mnie nie wypadlo nie wiem od czego to zalezy. Dopiero w szpitalu stwoerdzili mi ze plud obumarl 4 tygodnie temu gdy podalam sie pierwszej prubie aborcji wiec nie potrzebnie zmarnowalam pieniadze i kupuwalam dodatkowo zestaw z wow. Ale mimo wszytsko sie ciesze ze jednak sie udalo nawet pomimo komplikacji i podbytu w szpitalu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak ja zamawialam z poczatku tez mialam obawy ale cuz zaryzykowalam tylko ze ja nie kupilam od niej samego art tylko zestaw za 550 zl pani od razu mi odpisywala pytlam sie o kazda glupote wyslala mi zdj z moim imieniem i nazwiskiem po zrobieniu przelweu od razu dostalam potwierdzenie wysylki zamuwilam ta ekspersowa 24godz  dzien po wyslaniu juz leki doszly oczywiscie ze nadal jednak sie balam ale art byl orginalnie zapakowany a drugie tabletki w woreczku ale z czego co czytakam opis byl zgodzny z wygladem. Pozatym pomogly ale nie tak od razu w moim przypadku bo jestem dosc odporna na tabletki. Tak jak wyzej pisalam plud w moim wypadku obumarl ale beta rosla mialam ledkie krwawiwnie malo skrzepuw nic ze mnie nie wypadlo nie wiem od czego to zalezy. Dopiero w szpitalu stwoerdzili mi ze plud obumarl 4 tygodnie temu gdy podalam sie pierwszej prubie aborcji wiec nie potrzebnie zmarnowalam pieniadze i kupuwalam dodatkowo zestaw z wow. Ale mimo wszytsko sie ciesze ze jednak sie udalo nawet pomimo komplikacji i podbytu w szpitalu.


a  masz  moze  te  tabletki  jeszcze  z  wow,z  checia  odkupie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy  ma  ktos  do  sprzedania  tabletki  z wow,z  mila  checia  odkupie szybko !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A  podasz  dane  na  to  sprawdzone  zrodlo?Jakis  mail?


Z polski zamawialam od pani beaty 
Beata-beti40@interia.pl ale ruznie mozesz na nie zareagowac wieksoci od razu sie udaje ja np mialam male komplikacje. Ale przynajmiej dostalam to co zamuilam a nie jakies witaminki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z polski zamawialam od pani beaty 
> Beata-beti40@interia.pl ale ruznie mozesz na nie zareagowac wieksoci od razu sie udaje ja np mialam male komplikacje. Ale przynajmiej dostalam to co zamuilam a nie jakies witaminki


A  moglas  zobaczyc  przed  zaplaceniem  kasy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a  masz  moze  te  tabletki  jeszcze  z  wow,z  checia  odkupie...


Nie stety nie. Zostaly mi juz tylko 4 tableki. Sama zmarnowalm nie potrzebnie bo tak jak muwilam beta rosla wiec ginekogol powiedzial ze ciaza nadal trwa wiec z stresu zazylam od razu gdy tylko przyszly tabletki z wow. Moge co najwyzej odstopic ZA DARMO te 4 misoprostol ale nie wiem czy dadza cos one bez tej jednej mifepiristone. Dzieki temu zesawu z wow plud wypadl po 4 tygodniach. A w szpitalu juz mnie tylko oczyscili i podali leki na zakazenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja  tez  bym  chciala   te  tabletki  jesli  jeszcze  pani  je  ma


Podaj meil odezwę sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja  tez  jestem  chetna  ma pani   jeszcze  te  tabletki?


Napisz mail swooj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A  moglas  zobaczyc  przed  zaplaceniem  kasy?


Przed przelewem dostalam zdj z moim imieniem i nazwiskiem poprosilam tez o zdj tabletek bez opakowania i zdj ulotki. Gdy przyszla paczka strasznie sie balam bo byly to leki zawiniete kilka nascie razy gruba brazowa tasma ale po przedarciu sie zobaczylam pudelko i od razu mi ulzylo. Jednak muj chlopak mial wontpliwosci do tych tabletek z woreczka. Ale na szczescie wszytsko bylo wpozadku. I moze ci nie chciec wyslac zdj tego woreczka bo te leki sa nie legalne aet jeszczs mozna sie wybronic ze dla babci czy cos a z tamtymi nie :/
Ale z czystym sumieniem moge polecic ta pania mi pomogla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj meil odezwę sie


Nie mam pojecia kturej teraz z wam mam je odstapic. :/ najchetniej tej w gorszej sytulacji puzny miesiac lub nie dobur nie stety pieniedzy. Emaj gzanka11@gmail.com i prosze nie pani nie jestem jeszcze stara ledwo po 20

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się udało po dawce 4 x 3(pomogły juz 2 dawki) pod język już 3 dni po.
Zostało mi 8  tabletek forte 75 jakby ktoś chciał.  jak coś  to igrohsx3@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie stety nie. Zostaly mi juz tylko 4 tableki. Sama zmarnowalm nie potrzebnie bo tak jak muwilam beta rosla wiec ginekogol powiedzial ze ciaza nadal trwa wiec z stresu zazylam od razu gdy tylko przyszly tabletki z wow. Moge co najwyzej odstopic ZA DARMO te 4 misoprostol ale nie wiem czy dadza cos one bez tej jednej mifepiristone. Dzieki temu zesawu z wow plud wypadl po 4 tygodniach. A w szpitalu juz mnie tylko oczyscili i podali leki na zakazenie


zamowila bym  na  wow..ale  nie  mam  pojecia  jak  sie  zamawia :[

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam pojecia kturej teraz z wam mam je odstapic. :/ najchetniej tej w gorszej sytulacji puzny miesiac lub nie dobur nie stety pieniedzy. Emaj gzanka11@gmail.com i prosze nie pani nie jestem jeszcze stara ledwo po 20


Oczy bolą jak sie ciebie czyta...błąd ortograficzny nawet w adresie mailowym  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamowila bym  na  wow..ale  nie  mam  pojecia  jak  sie  zamawia :[


Wypełniasz konsultacje, robisz przelew i czekasz na paczkę  :Wink:  nic trudnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamowila bym  na  wow..ale  nie  mam  pojecia  jak  sie  zamawia :[


Ja wypelnilam ankiete troszke naklamalam bo wynik wychodzil mi 10 tyd a tam jesli wpisujesz 9 juz nie chce wysylac :/ na ich str masz ze chcesz zamuwic tabletki wczesno porone klikasz i od razu przekierowuje cie do ankiety po wylaniu ankiety czekasz na akceptacje no i trzeba zrobic ten przelew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz mail swooj


odpisalam  na  meila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wypelnilam ankiete troszke naklamalam bo wynik wychodzil mi 10 tyd a tam jesli wpisujesz 9 juz nie chce wysylac :/ na ich str masz ze chcesz zamuwic tabletki wczesno porone klikasz i od razu przekierowuje cie do ankiety po wylaniu ankiety czekasz na akceptacje no i trzeba zrobic ten przelew


No  wlasnie  i  tu  problem...bo  tam  pisze  zeby  podac  swoj   dokladny  adres  domowy,ale  to  nie  przychodzi  do  domu  tylko  na  poczte,,wiec  jaki  ten  adres  mamy  podac?Noi   z  przelewem nie  wiem  jak,sami  biora  z  konta  kase  czy    jak?Mam  konto  z  kims  wspolne  i  nie  chciala  bym  aby  ktos  to  zobaczyl ;[

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczy bolą jak sie ciebie czyta...błąd ortograficzny nawet w adresie mailowym


Dyslekcja!.a ten zekomy blad w emajlu byl zamiezony bo juz adres poprawny byl zajety. Pozatym co ja sie tlumacze nie potrzebne ci te 4 tabletki to sobie daruj. Nie maziezam na nich zarobic a od stapic za darmo ale nie wiem czy komus pomoga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypełniasz konsultacje, robisz przelew i czekasz na paczkę  nic trudnego


Ale  mi  to  bys  musiala  pisac  jak  dziecku  :]  wiec  jak  mozesz  podaj  mi  meila  swojego,plisss :]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No  wlasnie  i  tu  problem...bo  tam  pisze  zeby  podac  swoj   dokladny  adres  domowy,ale  to  nie  przychodzi  do  domu  tylko  na  poczte,,wiec  jaki  ten  adres  mamy  podac?Noi   z  przelewem nie  wiem  jak,sami  biora  z  konta  kase  czy    jak?Mam  konto  z  kims  wspolne  i  nie  chciala  bym  aby  ktos  to  zobaczyl ;[


Adres domu bo jesli to dojdzie na poczte to musza ci jakos to do domu dostarczyc  :Stick Out Tongue:  a bez adresu to jak ? Ja na paczce nie zauwazylam zadnego znaczna od wow pisze paczka z indi i cos tam jeszcze. Przelew robisz sama na ich dane i na pewno zostaje to zapisane w twojej histori :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Adres domu bo jesli to dojdzie na poczte to musza ci jakos to do domu dostarczyc  a bez adresu to jak ? Ja na paczce nie zauwazylam zadnego znaczna od wow pisze paczka z indi i cos tam jeszcze. Przelew robisz sama na ich dane i na pewno zostaje to zapisane w twojej histori :/


Bog  zaplac...bo  w  takim  stanie  to  czlowiek  nie  kuma  :Big Grin:   ale  kto  wie  moze  sie  jeszcze  odezwe  he  he    :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Adres domu bo jesli to dojdzie na poczte to musza ci jakos to do domu dostarczyc  a bez adresu to jak ? Ja na paczce nie zauwazylam zadnego znaczna od wow pisze paczka z indi i cos tam jeszcze. Przelew robisz sama na ich dane i na pewno zostaje to zapisane w twojej histori :/


A  dziewczyny  pisaly  ze  na  poczcie  sie  odbiera,,yjs

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A  dziewczyny  pisaly  ze  na  poczcie  sie  odbiera,,yjs


To zależy, mozesz zamowic do domu, albo na poste restante, w zależności od tego czy mieszkasz w bezpiecznym, czy w niebezpiecznym województwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale  mi  to  bys  musiala  pisac  jak  dziecku  :]  wiec  jak  mozesz  podaj  mi  meila  swojego,plisss :]


A dlaczego mamy ci pisac jak dziecku ? Seks uprawialas to już chyba dzieckiem nie jestes ? Setki kobiet zamawia codziennie zestaw, to nie jest nic skomplikowanego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przed przelewem dostalam zdj z moim imieniem i nazwiskiem poprosilam tez o zdj tabletek bez opakowania i zdj ulotki. Gdy przyszla paczka strasznie sie balam bo byly to leki zawiniete kilka nascie razy gruba brazowa tasma ale po przedarciu sie zobaczylam pudelko i od razu mi ulzylo. Jednak muj chlopak mial wontpliwosci do tych tabletek z woreczka. Ale na szczescie wszytsko bylo wpozadku. I moze ci nie chciec wyslac zdj tego woreczka bo te leki sa nie legalne aet jeszczs mozna sie wybronic ze dla babci czy cos a z tamtymi nie :/
> Ale z czystym sumieniem moge polecic ta pania mi pomogla


Przez Twoj opis podejrzewam ze beata beti i Wiktoria albo sie znaja i wspolpracuja albo to jedna i ta sama osoba pod innym imieniem. Dlaczego? Cena ta sama i zapakowane tak samo. Do tego trzeba wpłacac najpierw na konto.Z pewnoscia zamawiałas arth i male żółte tabletki pod nazwa metotrex czy jakos tak podobnie. Sztuk 6 ale dostałaś 8 w razie gdybyś zwymiotowała...  Pisząc to nie mowie ze to oszustka bo do mnie wysłała i u mnie kuracja sie udała wiec nie chce tu nikogo obażać ale pisze tak dla wiadomości innych. U mnie jedyna nie pokojaca rzecza był fakt ze wysłała do mnie to z innego imienia i nazwiska niz na jakie wpłacałam pieniadze. No i jak musiałam.rozrywac te pakunki z gazet i brazowej taśmy. Robiac to o mało nie dostałam zawału bo myslałam ze moje 550 zł poszło w pierony. Na szczescie wszystko bylo ok. A tak szczeze to w przyszłosci jesli bede zmuszona do powtorki to wybiore organizacje WOW lub WHW niz handlarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przez Twoj opis podejrzewam ze beata beti i Wiktoria albo sie znaja i wspolpracuja albo to jedna i ta sama osoba pod innym imieniem. Dlaczego? Cena ta sama i zapakowane tak samo. Do tego trzeba wpłacac najpierw na konto.Z pewnoscia zamawiałas arth i male żółte tabletki pod nazwa metotrex czy jakos tak podobnie. Sztuk 6 ale dostałaś 8 w razie gdybyś zwymiotowała...  Pisząc to nie mowie ze to oszustka bo do mnie wysłała i u mnie kuracja sie udała wiec nie chce tu nikogo obażać ale pisze tak dla wiadomości innych. U mnie jedyna nie pokojaca rzecza był fakt ze wysłała do mnie to z innego imienia i nazwiska niz na jakie wpłacałam pieniadze. No i jak musiałam.rozrywac te pakunki z gazet i brazowej taśmy. Robiac to o mało nie dostałam zawału bo myslałam ze moje 550 zł poszło w pierony. Na szczescie wszystko bylo ok. A tak szczeze to w przyszłosci jesli bede zmuszona do powtorki to wybiore organizacje WOW lub WHW niz handlarza


Handlarze tylko liczą na zysk. 550 zł to kpina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego mamy ci pisac jak dziecku ? Seks uprawialas to już chyba dzieckiem nie jestes ? Setki kobiet zamawia codziennie zestaw, to nie jest nic skomplikowanego.


Przeciez  zartowalam,,,,ale  od  razu  ktos  nie  mily  musi  sie  wtracic....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Handlarze tylko liczą na zysk. 550 zł to kpina.


Dzieki  ze  odpisalas :]  Tak  mi  sie  wydaje  wlasnie  ze  Beti  i  wiktoria  to  ta  sama  osoba,,bo  dlugo  nie  odpisywaly  a  pozniej  smsy  doszly  w  tym  samym  momencie  i  ta  cala  beti  byla  upierdliwa  bo  sie  wkurzala  ze  sie  o   wszystko  pytam i pytam,i  ze  chce  paczke  sprawdzic  przed  daniem  kasy  to  nie  chciala  ;]  eh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Handlarze tylko liczą na zysk. 550 zł to kpina.


Wtedy byłam zdesperowana i nawet nie zdawałam sobie sprawy ze sa organizacje. Gdybym wiedziala to bym zamowiła bo bylam w 6tc. Wyszlo by mnie taniej, nie stresowałabym sie ze oszustwo i miala bym pewnosc ze uda mi sie na 98% a nie na 70%. Także taka moja opinia. Fakt 550 zl to zdzierstwo gdzie oni maja te leki za maksymalnie 100zl. Byłam głupia i nie doinformowana ale dzieki temu doswiadczeniu jestem mądrzejsza i bede mogła komuś dobrze doradzic / podpowiedziec jesli bedzie miał problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki  ze  odpisalas :]  Tak  mi  sie  wydaje  wlasnie  ze  Beti  i  wiktoria  to  ta  sama  osoba,,bo  dlugo  nie  odpisywaly  a  pozniej  smsy  doszly  w  tym  samym  momencie  i  ta  cala  beti  byla  upierdliwa  bo  sie  wkurzala  ze  sie  o   wszystko  pytam i pytam,i  ze  chce  paczke  sprawdzic  przed  daniem  kasy  to  nie  chciala  ;]  eh


Wiktoria byla cierpliwa ale ze ja naiwna to za duzo sie nie pytalam. Wystarczylo ze powiedziala ze jest z malej miejscowosci zabitej dechami i jest upierdliwa babka na poczcie co jak jest wieksza suma za pobraniem to kaze otwierac paczki... Dla mnie to bylo dziwne ale nie wnikałam bo była bardzo przekonujaca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przez Twoj opis podejrzewam ze beata beti i Wiktoria albo sie znaja i wspolpracuja albo to jedna i ta sama osoba pod innym imieniem. Dlaczego? Cena ta sama i zapakowane tak samo. Do tego trzeba wpłacac najpierw na konto.Z pewnoscia zamawiałas arth i male żółte tabletki pod nazwa metotrex czy jakos tak podobnie. Sztuk 6 ale dostałaś 8 w razie gdybyś zwymiotowała...  Pisząc to nie mowie ze to oszustka bo do mnie wysłała i u mnie kuracja sie udała wiec nie chce tu nikogo obażać ale pisze tak dla wiadomości innych. U mnie jedyna nie pokojaca rzecza był fakt ze wysłała do mnie to z innego imienia i nazwiska niz na jakie wpłacałam pieniadze. No i jak musiałam.rozrywac te pakunki z gazet i brazowej taśmy. Robiac to o mało nie dostałam zawału bo myslałam ze moje 550 zł poszło w pierony. Na szczescie wszystko bylo ok. A tak szczeze to w przyszłosci jesli bede zmuszona do powtorki to wybiore organizacje WOW lub WHW niz handlarza


Nie stety na jednych dziala na drugich nie :/ u mnie bylo tak ze po zazyciu lekuw mialam ledkie krwawienie 3 dniowe nic ze mnie nie wypadko skrzepy byla malutakie i bardzo malo ich bylo. Bylam zalamana ze nic mi te leki nie pomogly 550 zl poszlo :/ a nie ukrywam ze to spora kwota. Ale okazuje sie ze tabletki plud jakos wykonczyly. Po zazyciu lekuw bylam na badaniach beta hgc rosla az do 10 tygodnia a gdy trafilam do szpitala po tabletkach z wow okazalo sie ze plud obumarl 4 tygodnie temu gdy wzielam zestaw od pani beaty. Wiec nie wiem juz sama jak to jest zadzialaly bez zdanego efektu :/ sama po sobie moge powiedziec tyle lepiej przelac 70 euro wow wyjdzie taniej niz w polsce i jest na to 99% szans. Troszke zaluje utraty w sumie prawie 900zl ale bardzo sie ciesze ze mam to juz za soba. Gdybym mogla cofnac wybur to od razu zamuwila bym od wow i nie zyla bym 4 tygodnie w strachu ze sie nie udalo i mam juz bardzo malo czasu na kolejena prube.
I mozliwe ze masz racje mimo wszytsko nie wiemy komu wysylamy pieniadze i co dostaniemy w zamian. Ale nie chce jednak chejtowac bo z tego co powiedzial lekaz udalo sie po tablwtkach tej pani :/ w moim wypadku jest to zbyd skomplikowane sama coraz mnie zaczynam to juz ogarniac zobaczymy co powiedza za 2 tygodnie po przebadaniu resztek z macicy :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wtedy byłam zdesperowana i nawet nie zdawałam sobie sprawy ze sa organizacje. Gdybym wiedziala to bym zamowiła bo bylam w 6tc. Wyszlo by mnie taniej, nie stresowałabym sie ze oszustwo i miala bym pewnosc ze uda mi sie na 98% a nie na 70%. Także taka moja opinia. Fakt 550 zl to zdzierstwo gdzie oni maja te leki za maksymalnie 100zl. Byłam głupia i nie doinformowana ale dzieki temu doswiadczeniu jestem mądrzejsza i bede mogła komuś dobrze doradzic / podpowiedziec jesli bedzie miał problem


Dokladnie,masz  racje...czlowiek  w  takiej  sytulacji  nie  jest  co  miesiac, i  ratuje  sie czym  moze bo  jest  w  szoku  i  nie  mysli  racjonalnie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy po czyszczeniu jak jeszcze bylyscie w szpitalu leciała wam krew?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy po czyszczeniu jak jeszcze bylyscie w szpitalu leciała wam krew?


 Po zabiegu przez 2 dni sporo jeszcze. Od piatku jestem w domu i tylko juz leciutkie plamienie ale doktor powiedzial ze to normalne bo jednak jakies resztki krwi zostaja zawsze a gdy lezysz to nie wycieka wiec jak zaczniech chodzic to moze leciec jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zabiegu przez 2 dni sporo jeszcze. Od piatku jestem w domu i tylko juz leciutkie plamienie ale doktor powiedzial ze to normalne bo jednak jakies resztki krwi zostaja zawsze a gdy lezysz to nie wycieka wiec jak zaczniech chodzic to moze leciec jeszcze.


A oni po tym zabiegu zabezpieczają jakoś żeby się nie zalać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie całe opakowanie arthrotec 20 tab za 160 zł, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i z możliwością śledzenia, płatne u kuriera, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma  je  pani  jeszcze,z  checia  odkupie.


Już odsprzedalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A oni po tym zabiegu zabezpieczają jakoś żeby się nie zalać ?


Tak jak szlam na ten zabieg to kazali mi sie przevrac w taka koszulke materialowa od nich. Siadlam na fotel podali narkoze potem obudzilam sie juz w sali w ktorej lezalam podloza ci nakladke na materacu bys go nie pobrudzila i taka wklade pomiedzy nogi bo musza sprawdzac ile krwi ze ciebie wycieka po zabiegu.

----------


## ddddddddddddddddddddddd

Czy jakbym nie była w ciąży to zażyciu wystąpiło by krwawienie (np, byłabym przed okresem, zle rozpozanianie ciazy) ??

----------


## bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

Dziwna sytuacja u mnie się wydarzyła. Zabieg na poczatku lutego a do tej pory nie mialam miesiaczki wiec wzielam znowu tabletki i krwawienie sie pojawilo! a 17 robilam test i wyszedl neagtwyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jakbym nie była w ciąży to zażyciu wystąpiło by krwawienie (np, byłabym przed okresem, zle rozpozanianie ciazy) ??


Nie. Misoprostol nie wywoluje okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwna sytuacja u mnie się wydarzyła. Zabieg na poczatku lutego a do tej pory nie mialam miesiaczki wiec wzielam znowu tabletki i krwawienie sie pojawilo! a 17 robilam test i wyszedl neagtwyny


Przypadek.

----------


## bbbbbbbbbbbbb

> Przypadek.


 Ale przypadek ze co? Ze krwawienie się pojawiło? Nie wiem co jest grane bo 17 robiłam test i był negatywny a wczoraj nie wiem co mi odbiło żeby wIac te tabletki i Jjuz nie wiem czy zabieg się nie udał czy co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale przypadek ze co? Ze krwawienie się pojawiło? Nie wiem co jest grane bo 17 robiłam test i był negatywny a wczoraj nie wiem co mi odbiło żeby wIac te tabletki i Jjuz nie wiem czy zabieg się nie udał czy co


Zbieglo sie po prostu wystąpienie okresu z wzieciem tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak szlam na ten zabieg to kazali mi sie przevrac w taka koszulke materialowa od nich. Siadlam na fotel podali narkoze potem obudzilam sie juz w sali w ktorej lezalam podloza ci nakladke na materacu bys go nie pobrudzila i taka wklade pomiedzy nogi bo musza sprawdzac ile krwi ze ciebie wycieka po zabiegu.


I później się przebralas w swoją piżame jak mogłaś wstać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A po poronieniu kiedy pojawiają się dni płodne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po poronieniu kiedy pojawiają się dni płodne?


Po aborcji wraca od razu normalny cykl, wiec dni plodne moga wystapic nawet 10 dni po aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I później się przebralas w swoją piżame jak mogłaś wstać ?


Jeju dziewczyno co to za głupie pytania... Nie, nie mogła sie przebrać i nawet wracajac do domu musiała jechać w ich "piżamce". A nawet i po domu musiała chodzic... To przecież logiczne że trzeba sie przebrać. Poza tym kazdy szpital ma swoje praktyki ktore wcale nie musza byc takie same wszedzie. Pojdziesz to sie dowiesz wszystkiego na miejscu. Nie panikuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie. Misoprostol nie wywoluje okresu.


Kobiety! Wszystkie leki, które bierzecie na usunięcie ciąży wywołują duże skurcze macicy, poprzez, które wydalane jest wsze dziecko. One nie wywołują "okresu". Miesiączka jest zależna od przysadki mózgowej, od działania hormonów. Jeżeli podejmujecie się usuwania ciąży wejdźcie w opis działania tabletek, którymi chcecie się nafaszerować. Skoro potraficie korzystać z Internetu, zajrzyjcie głębiej, sprawdźcie co was czeka, a nie pytajcie się jak przedszkolaczki jedna drugiej. Każdy organizm jest inny i ma inne reakcje. Ponadto wasza ciąża może być pozamaciczna i wtedy możecie mieć duży problem. Ciąże pozamaciczne zdarzają się częściej niż przypuszczacie. Te kobiety, które przeżyła taki horror nie mają ochoty opisywać swoich przypadków w Internecie. Jednym z oznak pozamacicznej ciąży jest ogromny ból, którego nic nie uśmierzy oprócz operacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeju dziewczyno co to za głupie pytania... Nie, nie mogła sie przebrać i nawet wracajac do domu musiała jechać w ich "piżamce". A nawet i po domu musiała chodzic... To przecież logiczne że trzeba sie przebrać. Poza tym kazdy szpital ma swoje praktyki ktore wcale nie musza byc takie same wszedzie. Pojdziesz to sie dowiesz wszystkiego na miejscu. Nie panikuj


Normalne. Nigdy nie byłam w szpitalu, jak masz odpowiadać z laska nie odpowiadaj  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli
nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się
jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
chciałabyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
chciałabyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon  Chat  Email  ZAUFANIA

 n e t p o r a d n i a . p  l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I później się przebralas w swoją piżame jak mogłaś wstać ?


Nie od razu bo jak wstalam to prawie padlam na ziemie :/ kazano mi jeszcze lezec a puzniej pomogli mi sie przebrac na wszeli wypadek jagby znowu zakrecilo mi sie w glowie pozatym mialam zakaz puzniej opuszczania odzialu a jesli chcialam wyjsc na korytaz to mialam wzywac pielegniarke.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie jutro jade oderac zestaw od wow  jestem w 12 tc i mam pewne obawy czy tabletka ru zabiala na mnie robowalam 4 razy z samym arth i nic . Czy sa przypatki ze nie zadziala ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie jutro jade oderac zestaw od wow  jestem w 12 tc i mam pewne obawy czy tabletka ru zabiala na mnie robowalam 4 razy z samym arth i nic . Czy sa przypatki ze nie zadziala ?


Ja sie z takim nie spotkalam, a czytałam dziesiatki wątków na maszwybor.net. Tylko chyba w tak wysokiej ciąży masz inne dawkowanie, najlepiej zaloguj sie tamtym forum, dziewczyny wszystko podpowiedzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie jutro jade oderac zestaw od wow  jestem w 12 tc i mam pewne obawy czy tabletka ru zabiala na mnie robowalam 4 razy z samym arth i nic . Czy sa przypatki ze nie zadziala ?


Wejdź na stronę: "Wszystko co powinnaś wiedzieć o RU 486"  feministki  zapostulowały wycofanie środka RU 468 z rynku ze względu na niebezpieczeństwo, jakie stwarza on dla zdrowia kobiet. Feministki stwierdziły:" Staje się jasnym, że komplikacje, takie jak krwawienie lub ból, są bardzo często inaczej określane przez naukowców jak przez same kobiety.” [j.w.str.41] Zauważyły, że we wszystkich badaniach kobiety odczuwały ból, ale zaniżały jego wielkość do kategorii "mały do średniego". „Niewypowiedzianą informacją jest tutaj fakt, że ten ból był przewidziany... ból który byłby nienaturalny / nie do zniesienia dla mężczyzn, jest naturalny i do wytrzymania dla kobiet." [j.w.str.43  Poczytajcie!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wejdź na stronę: "Wszystko co powinnaś wiedzieć o RU 486"  feministki  zapostulowały wycofanie środka RU 468 z rynku ze względu na niebezpieczeństwo, jakie stwarza on dla zdrowia kobiet. Feministki stwierdziły:" Staje się jasnym, że komplikacje, takie jak krwawienie lub ból, są bardzo często inaczej określane przez naukowców jak przez same kobiety.” [j.w.str.41] Zauważyły, że we wszystkich badaniach kobiety odczuwały ból, ale zaniżały jego wielkość do kategorii "mały do średniego". „Niewypowiedzianą informacją jest tutaj fakt, że ten ból był przewidziany... ból który byłby nienaturalny / nie do zniesienia dla mężczyzn, jest naturalny i do wytrzymania dla kobiet." [j.w.str.43  Poczytajcie!!!!!!


Nie polecam tej strony. Raptem dwa watki. Same klamstwa napisane przez jakiegoś nawiedzonego obrońcę życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli male jest ryzyko ze sie nie uda moga mnie nawet wylyzeczkowac byle by sie udalo z tym ru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli male jest ryzyko ze sie nie uda moga mnie nawet wylyzeczkowac byle by sie udalo z tym ru


Uda się, uda  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jaki dokladnie art musze zdobyc? Zwykły ale jakas konkretna dawka? A jak zamawiam z whw to trzeba mniec konto walutowe czy jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jaki dokladnie art musze zdobyc? Zwykły ale jakas konkretna dawka? A jak zamawiam z whw to trzeba mniec konto walutowe czy jak?


Nie ma znaczenia jaki arthrotec, czy zwykły, czy forte. Oba maja po 200 mcg misoprostolu. Co do whw, nie musisz miec konta walutowego, moze byc zwykłe, zreszta wplacic mozesz chociażby na poczcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak to jest z tymi poczkami z whw? Boje sie ze zostanie zatrzymana? Byly takie styuacje? Co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowa

Kupie  arthrotec  po  normalnej  cenie,,moze  komus  zostalo  z  jedno  opakowanie...PILNE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak to jest z tymi poczkami z whw? Boje sie ze zostanie zatrzymana? Byly takie styuacje? Co wtedy?


whw nie wyśle Ci przesyłki rejestrowanej do niebezpiecznego województwa, więc nie ma obaw o zatrzymanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie  arthrotec  po  normalnej  cenie,,moze  komus  zostalo  z  jedno  opakowanie...PILNE


Normalna tzn jaka? Nikt Ci nie sprzeda po cenie zakupu a najtaniej tutaj widziałam opakowanie za 160zł.

----------


## wow

Może ktoś chce odsprzedać zestaw od WOW? czekam na swój ale to dla mnie zbyt stresujące :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś chce odsprzedać zestaw od WOW? czekam na swój ale to dla mnie zbyt stresujące :/


No cos ty, ja tez czekam, po co wywalac kase na nastepny? Doczekamy sie , kiedy twoja wysłana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A  jak  najlepiej  stosowac Arthrotec  forte  zeby  podzialalo.zeby  wszystko  bylo   git,mam  jedno  opakowanie 20  tabletek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Normalna tzn jaka? Nikt Ci nie sprzeda po cenie zakupu a najtaniej tutaj widziałam opakowanie za 160zł.


Otóż najlepiej chyba iść do lekarza rodzinnego i poprosić o receptę na art. Wyniesie cie to coś około 50 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No cos ty, ja tez czekam, po co wywalac kase na nastepny? Doczekamy sie , kiedy twoja wysłana?


no właśnie ja jeszcze nie mam potwierdzenia wysyłki :/ arthrotec u mnie nie zadziałał  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Normalna tzn jaka? Nikt Ci nie sprzeda po cenie zakupu a najtaniej tutaj widziałam opakowanie za 160zł.


To raczej było pytanie do normalnych dziewczyn które brały arthrotec,  a nie do handlarzy , którzy chcą zarobić. Nie każdy jest nastawiony na zysk, nie bądźmy pazerni.  Sama sprzedałam zestaw z whw za 200 zł bo tyle zapłaciłam organizacji a mogłam wziąć 500 jak co niektóre baby tu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A  jak  najlepiej  stosowac Arthrotec  forte  zeby  podzialalo.zeby  wszystko  bylo   git,mam  jedno  opakowanie 20  tabletek...


Dawkowanie arthotecu to 3x4 tabletki, co trzy godziny na 30 minut pod jezyk lub miedzy dziaslo a policzek. Wypluc rdzenie i duzo sie ruszać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś chce odsprzedać zestaw od WOW? czekam na swój ale to dla mnie zbyt stresujące :/


 napisz do mnie meila anna.anna30@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz do mnie meila anna.anna30@o2.pl


Przepraszam nie ma z wow mam tylko art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie  arthrotec  po  normalnej  cenie,,moze  komus  zostalo  z  jedno  opakowanie...PILNE


 ja mam art napisz meila anna.anna30@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no właśnie ja jeszcze nie mam potwierdzenia wysyłki :/ arthrotec u mnie nie zadziałał


Ja zamówiłam 5.03, 7.03 dostałam numer, przesyłka jest juz w warszawie od soboty. Nie martw się, twoja tez szybko przyjdzie. Ja bym sie bala tu kupic, tyle oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czemu piszesz głupoty iż lek nie był oryginalny . Wiem co brałam nie była to lipna podróba w stylu apap czy witamina c tabletki przed zastosowaniem sprawdziłam w aptece chyba farmaceutka zna sie na tym bardziej niz ty wiec nie pluj jadem nie siej propagandy i nie pisz bzdur bo wypowiadasz się na temat o którym zielonego pojęcia nie masz .A tak nawiasem mówiąc to bardzo mi żal tych dziewczyn które przezywają teraz piekło a ty żerujesz jak szakal na ich nieszczęściu i okradasz z ostatnich pieniędzy 900zł za zestaw to szczyt zastanów sie trochę i nie obrażaj wszystkich dookoła bo nie każdy jest taki jak ty.


900  zl? Jak   sie  babo  nawet  nie  wstydzisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawkowanie arthotecu to 3x4 tabletki, co trzy godziny na 30 minut pod jezyk lub miedzy dziaslo a policzek. Wypluc rdzenie i duzo sie ruszać


Dzieki  wielkie.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z  tym  zarabianiem  tutaj  to  juz  przesada..dziewczyna  mi  chciala  odsprzeadc  wow  za  900  z.Nie  rozumiem  takich  osob  naprawde,niech  zarobi  pare  groszy  ale  nie  tyle.Raczej  nikt  nie  kupi   w takiej  cenie,chyba  ze  znajdzie  kogos  glupiego  i  naiwnego  i   zakreci  w  glowie.Bo  mi  prawila  kazania  ze  :BACHOR  WIECEJ  KOSZTUJE: jestem   w  szoku  zachowaniem  takich  ludzi,sa  bez  serca  dla  innych  osob  pilnie  potrzebujacych  tabletek.Eh  szkoda  gadac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszlam  dzis  do  apteki  zapytac o  Arthrotec z  bijacym  sercem,bo  myslalam  ze  babka  bedzie  sie  dopytywac  komu  to   i  na  to  i  gdzie  recepta,a  tu  prosze...nic  nie pytala  tylko  powiedziala  ze  lek  zamowi  na  jutro  rano.I  bylo  bez  problemowo,ufffff.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz do mnie meila anna.anna30@o2.pl


napisałam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam art napisz meila anna.anna30@o2.pl


Ja  juz  kupilam,dziekuje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z  tym  zarabianiem  tutaj  to  juz  przesada..dziewczyna  mi  chciala  odsprzeadc  wow  za  900  z.Nie  rozumiem  takich  osob  naprawde,niech  zarobi  pare  groszy  ale  nie  tyle.Raczej  nikt  nie  kupi   w takiej  cenie,chyba  ze  znajdzie  kogos  glupiego  i  naiwnego  i   zakreci  w  glowie.Bo  mi  prawila  kazania  ze  :BACHOR  WIECEJ  KOSZTUJE: jestem   w  szoku  zachowaniem  takich  ludzi,sa  bez  serca  dla  innych  osob  pilnie  potrzebujacych  tabletek.Eh  szkoda  gadac...


Dlatego mimo niejednej nagonki na mnie ze co ja gadam dalej będę mówić że nawet 400 zł to za dużo za te tabletki i namawiać do kupowania na własną rękę od womenek.  Te handlarki to głupie wulgarne wieśniary,  myślą że nie mamy wyboru i musimy od nich kupić! !! A właśnie ze my powinnyśmy się wspierać i bojkotowac takie zachowania!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z  tym  zarabianiem  tutaj  to  juz  przesada..dziewczyna  mi  chciala  odsprzeadc  wow  za  900  z.Nie  rozumiem  takich  osob  naprawde,niech  zarobi  pare  groszy  ale  nie  tyle.Raczej  nikt  nie  kupi   w takiej  cenie,chyba  ze  znajdzie  kogos  glupiego  i  naiwnego  i   zakreci  w  glowie.Bo  mi  prawila  kazania  ze  :BACHOR  WIECEJ  KOSZTUJE: jestem   w  szoku  zachowaniem  takich  ludzi,sa  bez  serca  dla  innych  osob  pilnie  potrzebujacych  tabletek.Eh  szkoda  gadac...


900zł za zestaw? Bez przesady... 
Napisz ktora to taka mądra żeby inne trzymały sie od niej z daleka i żeby sobie te tabletki wsadziła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 900zł za zestaw? Bez przesady... 
> Napisz ktora to taka mądra żeby inne trzymały sie od niej z daleka i żeby sobie te tabletki wsadziła


Albo  Arthrotec12 tabletek chciano mi sprzedac  po  700 zl z numeru 883125454 ....a  ja  kupilam  za  50  zl  w  aptece...zgroza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 900zł za zestaw? Bez przesady... 
> Napisz ktora to taka mądra żeby inne trzymały sie od niej z daleka i żeby sobie te tabletki wsadziła


Jak  znajde  numer  to  napisze,bo  sie  wkurzylam  i  pomazalam  te  durne  numery,ale  wejde  na  strone  i  poszukam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo  Arthrotec12 tabletek chciano mi sprzedac  po  700 zl z numeru 883125454 ....a  ja  kupilam  za  50  zl  w  aptece...zgroza


   No to wiedze, że komuś ładnie się w głowie popier...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to wiedze, że komuś ładnie się w głowie popier...


Znajdzie dwie naiwne i juz ma wypłatke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znajdzie dwie naiwne i juz ma wypłatke


   Dokładnie!!! Ja, rozumiem że każdy chce zarobić i rozumiem 200 zł, no już w ostatecznej ostateczności 250 zł za całe opakowanie, ale więcej to już jest szczyt chamstwa i bezczelności. Możecie sobie pisać co chcecie, ale takie jest moje zdanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie!!! Ja, rozumiem że każdy chce zarobić i rozumiem 200 zł, no już w ostatecznej ostateczności 250 zł za całe opakowanie, ale więcej to już jest szczyt chamstwa i bezczelności. Możecie sobie pisać co chcecie, ale takie jest moje zdanie.


Masz  racje...i  ta  osoba  z  tego  numeru  co  podalam  wyzej  wlasnie  mnie  opierdala  i  mowi  ze  jestem  pustak  bo  mi  tabletki  za  50  zl  nie  pomoga...Wiec  sie  pytam  a  czemu   maja  mi  nie  pomoc,bo  co  bo  kosztuja  50  zl  a  nie  700???To mi  napisala ta  osoba  ze  bedzie  sie  modlic  zeby  mi  nie  pomogly.....masakra.Nie wiem  czy  to  facet  czy  kobieta ale  TO  COS  jest  z  Koszalina.....eh  glowa  boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a  powiedzcie  czy  po  30   minut  trzymania  tych  tabletek  pod  jezykiem  mowie  o Arth.resztki  moge  polknac  czy  tez  nie?Bo sa  osoby ktore mowia  ze absolutnie  nie  mozna  polykac  bo  w  srodku  jest  jakis  rdzen  ktory moze   zaszkodzic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a  powiedzcie  czy  po  30   minut  trzymania  tych  tabletek  pod  jezykiem  mowie  o Arth.resztki  moge  polknac  czy  tez  nie?Bo sa  osoby ktore mowia  ze absolutnie  nie  mozna  polykac  bo  w  srodku  jest  jakis  rdzen  ktory moze   zaszkodzic.


Rdzen masz wypluc, a reszte papki połknąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo  Arthrotec12 tabletek chciano mi sprzedac  po  700 zl z numeru 883125454 ....a  ja  kupilam  za  50  zl  w  aptece...zgroza


Weszlam w google wpisujac jej nr z ciekawosci i trafilam na jej post z 2014 roku. Ciagle ta sama spiewka ze zamowila 2 zestawy pomylkowo i 1 jej zostal... Bla bla bla. No i pocieszenie dla Ciebie ze załapałas sie na promocje bo wtedy chciala 1100zł!!
Baba fajnie nawiedzona... Tym bardziej ze Cie obraza itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weszlam w google wpisujac jej nr z ciekawosci i trafilam na jej post z 2014 roku. Ciagle ta sama spiewka ze zamowila 2 zestawy pomylkowo i 1 jej zostal... Bla bla bla. No i pocieszenie dla Ciebie ze załapałas sie na promocje bo wtedy chciala 1100zł!!
> Baba fajnie nawiedzona... Tym bardziej ze Cie obraza itp


Nie  mile  babsko,ja  do  niej   kulturalnie  ze  juz  nie  potrzebuje   a ta  z  grubej  rury do  mnie,ze  tak   drogo  bo  to   nie  wapno,,chcialam  jej  cos  napisac  ale  mnie  zablokowala,pierdolniete  babsko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  a  jak  by tak tabletki  rozciac  na  pol  i  od  razu ten  rdzen  wyciagnac  zeby  w  razie  czego  go  nie  polknac?Mozna???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  a  jak  by tak tabletki  rozciac  na  pol  i  od  razu ten  rdzen  wyciagnac  zeby  w  razie  czego  go  nie  polknac?Mozna???


Możesz, tylko zeby Ci sie nie pokruszylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  a  jak  by tak tabletki  rozciac  na  pol  i  od  razu ten  rdzen  wyciagnac  zeby  w  razie  czego  go  nie  polknac?Mozna???


Jak połkniesz to nic się nie stanie to środek przeciwbólowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak połkniesz to nic się nie stanie to środek przeciwbólowy


Jeden jak zdarzy sie polknac to nic sie nie stanie, ale chyba nie 12 !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły, całe opakowanie tzw 20tab za 160 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia i śledzenia za pomocą emonitoringu, płatność u kuriera, możliwy także odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny Zaraz będę miała czyszczenie, trzymajcie kciuki żeby wszystko poszło okej; )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny Zaraz będę miała czyszczenie, trzymajcie kciuki żeby wszystko poszło okej; )


Będzie dobrze :-) pozostanie Ci tylko się cieszyć ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boze  jak  sie  boje,stres  niesamowity,mam  nadzieje  ze  sie  uda...musi  sie  udac.Jak  dobrze  ze  jest  to  forum,fajnie  z  kims  pogadac  o  problemach  tak  na  luzie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będzie dobrze :-) pozostanie Ci tylko się cieszyć ;-)


No i jestem juz po. Zabieg trwał z 10 minut, tak panikowalAm, a nawet nie wiem kiedy to się stało  :Smile: . Teraz leżę i mam ból brzucha ale to raczej normalne , czekam teraz żeby coś zjeść bo od rana na czczo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boze  jak  sie  boje,stres  niesamowity,mam  nadzieje  ze  sie  uda...musi  sie  udac.Jak  dobrze  ze  jest  to  forum,fajnie  z  kims  pogadac  o  problemach  tak  na  luzie...


Jesteśmy z tobą , pisz co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteśmy z tobą , pisz co i jak


Po  pol  godzinie  trzymania  tabletek  od  razu  dostalam  okres..ale  taki  normalny  tylko  male  skrzepy  krwi,wiec  bez  drugiego  podejscia  sie  nie  obejdzie :[  niech  sie  to  stanie  wreszcie  bo  oszaleje  z  nerwow.Nigdy  nie  wygladalam  tak  okresu  jak  teraz,nigdy  w   zyciu,,eh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po  pol  godzinie  trzymania  tabletek  od  razu  dostalam  okres..ale  taki  normalny  tylko  male  skrzepy  krwi,wiec  bez  drugiego  podejscia  sie  nie  obejdzie :[  niech  sie  to  stanie  wreszcie  bo  oszaleje  z  nerwow.Nigdy  nie  wygladalam  tak  okresu  jak  teraz,nigdy  w   zyciu,,eh


To nie okres, tylko ronisz, kobieto....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie okres, tylko ronisz, kobieto....


Za  malo  krwi  na  poronienie,brzuchol  nie  boli,,ale  glowa  peka

----------


## alaa0900

Witam wszystkie przerazone kobitki . Do dziś też się balam że się nie udało .czytam fora od kad test pokazal dwie kreski ginekolog potwierdził tydz temu 6tydzień. Dostałam namiary na klinike ale postanowiłam spróbować arthrotec . Pierwsze podejście forte tab 3x4 i oprócz skorczy rozwolnienia nic. To było jeszcze przed wizytą u ginekologa. Proba druga w piątek zwykły arthrotec 3X4tab pod język po pół godziny. Duży ból piersi skurcze ale jak na okres. Rano w sobotę obudziłam się we krwi i tak leciało do 17ale nie potop jak okres. Później nic.Dzis byłam u ginekologa poronienie zostały resztki do łyżeczkowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie przerazone kobitki . Do dziś też się balam że się nie udało .czytam fora od kad test pokazal dwie kreski ginekolog potwierdził tydz temu 6tydzień. Dostałam namiary na klinike ale postanowiłam spróbować arthrotec . Pierwsze podejście forte tab 3x4 i oprócz skorczy rozwolnienia nic. To było jeszcze przed wizytą u ginekologa. Proba druga w piątek zwykły arthrotec 3X4tab pod język po pół godziny. Duży ból piersi skurcze ale jak na okres. Rano w sobotę obudziłam się we krwi i tak leciało do 17ale nie potop jak okres. Później nic.Dzis byłam u ginekologa poronienie zostały resztki do łyżeczkowania.


Moze  nie  powinnam  tak  pisac  ale  Ci  zazdroszcze.Ja  wzielam  dzis  pierwsze  4  tabletki  maly  okres  tylko  i nic  wiecej,i  juz  sie   czlowiek  zalamuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za  malo  krwi  na  poronienie,brzuchol  nie  boli,,ale  glowa  peka


Nie pojmuję Twojego rozumowania. Jesteś w ciąży, wzielas tabletki na poronienie i krwawisz, a nie zaden okres. Wez wszystkie dawki i sprawdz czy sie udalo, zebys za miesiac znow na okres nie czekala i sie nie zdziwila.

----------


## alaa0900

Ja po pierwszej dawce czyli po 4 tabletkach nie miałam nic prócz lekkich skurczów i bólu piersi, zasnełam obudziłam się na trzecią dawkę i też zasnełam , po trzeciej spałam  do rana czyli wszystko przespałam a rano krew i sie udało. Jak się zdecydowałaś bądz konsekwentna trzmaj pod językiem i weź wszystkie trzy dawki. Powodzenia. A skąd lek masz ja z apteki nic z internetu ponieważ uważam że ludzie wykorzystują desperacje drugich.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pojmuję Twojego rozumowania. Jesteś w ciąży, wzielas tabletki na poronienie i krwawisz, a nie zaden okres. Wez wszystkie dawki i sprawdz czy sie udalo, zebys za miesiac znow na okres nie czekala i sie nie zdziwila.


Pocieszylas mnie dziewczyno...ale  dziewczyny pisza  ze  konkretnie krwawia i  duze  skrzepy  a  ja  tego  nie  ma,,ale  moze sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja po pierwszej dawce czyli po 4 tabletkach nie miałam nic prócz lekkich skurczów i bólu piersi, zasnełam obudziłam się na trzecią dawkę i też zasnełam , po trzeciej spałam  do rana czyli wszystko przespałam a rano krew i sie udało. Jak się zdecydowałaś bądz konsekwentna trzmaj pod językiem i weź wszystkie trzy dawki. Powodzenia. A skąd lek masz ja z apteki nic z internetu ponieważ uważam że ludzie wykorzystują desperacje drugich.


Tabletki  z   apteki   20  tabletek dostalam  bez problemu,ale pocieszam sie ze to  dopiero pierwsza  dawka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pocieszylas mnie dziewczyno...ale  dziewczyny pisza  ze  konkretnie krwawia i  duze  skrzepy  a  ja  tego  nie  ma,,ale  moze sie uda


Arthrotec nie zawsze dziala, skoro zaczelas krwawic to i tak jest dobrze, moze ruszy po kolejnych dawkach.

----------


## alaa0900

Nie panikuj pierwsza dawka to za mało mi sie nie udała cała pierwsza próba ale druga już tak.Więc powinno zadziałać ale na wizytę idź bo tylko lekarz Ci potwierdzi czy jest ciąża czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Was Kobitki ja juz jestem po wszystkim teraz w ten weekendw sobote ale musze przyzac ze za druga dawka tabletek czyli po 24 mi sie udalo za pierwszym razem tak jak piszecie pod jezyk pol godziny i co 3 godziny i nic sie nie dzialo miałe krwawienie zadnych skrzepow tydz pozniej kolejna proba ale dopochwowo wszystko wzielam postanowilam jak sie nie udało pod jezyk to tak w nocy o 1 pierwsza dawka o 4 i o 7 ok 8 lekkie krwawienie a o 10 wszystko wyleciało to było bardzo ciezkie  :Frown:  ale wszystko było ok jest wtorek i jeszcze moj organizm czysci resztki nie wiem kiedy isc do ginekologa poradzcie mam troche po tym wszystkim mocnejsze krwawienie jak okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec nie zawsze dziala, skoro zaczelas krwawic to i tak jest dobrze, moze ruszy po kolejnych dawkach.


Po  3  godzinkach  wiecej  krwi  i  skrzepow wiec  nie  jest  chyba  tak  zle jak  mowilam,teraz  wzielam  druga  dawke zobaczymy  co  bedzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po  pierwszej  dawce  wiecej  krwi  i   skrzepow  niz  po  drugiej,moze  to  juz...a  moze  po  trzeciej  bedzie  final,,,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A  mozna  wejsc do  goracej  wody biorac Arthrotec?Nie  bylo  by  lepiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest najgorsza rzecz jaką można w życiu zrobić... ja niestety to zrobiłam i bardzo tego żałuję ale czasu się już nie cofne. Byłam w ok. 6/7 tc, pomimo bólu jaki temu towarzyszył i straszne wyrzuty sumienia dochodzi do ogromnego poczucia winy oraz tego co się zrobiło... nie do opisania jest to jak się później podle czujesz z myślą że zabiłaś swoje własne dziecko... myśl że nawet nie zobaczysz jak wygląda, że go nie przytulisz jak by się urodziło... nic nie ma gorszego od tego !! Poza tym ból jest okropny, jedyne co chciałam to się zabić, nie do zniesienia..
Proszę was, jeśli któraś z was rozważa coś takiego, nie róbcie tego !!! Nie tylko dla siebie żeby uniknąć depresji itp tylko dla tego jeszcze nie narodzonego dzieciątka które nie jest niczemu winne...
Tyle czasu próbuje dojść do siebie po tym ale nie mogę się pogodzić z myślą że zabiłam swoje maleństwo które nosiłam pod sercem..
Chciałabym cofnąć czas...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest najgorsza rzecz jaką można w życiu zrobić... ja niestety to zrobiłam i bardzo tego żałuję ale czasu się już nie cofne. Byłam w ok. 6/7 tc, pomimo bólu jaki temu towarzyszył i straszne wyrzuty sumienia dochodzi do ogromnego poczucia winy oraz tego co się zrobiło... nie do opisania jest to jak się później podle czujesz z myślą że zabiłaś swoje własne dziecko... myśl że nawet nie zobaczysz jak wygląda, że go nie przytulisz jak by się urodziło... nic nie ma gorszego od tego !! Poza tym ból jest okropny, jedyne co chciałam to się zabić, nie do zniesienia..
> Proszę was, jeśli któraś z was rozważa coś takiego, nie róbcie tego !!! Nie tylko dla siebie żeby uniknąć depresji itp tylko dla tego jeszcze nie narodzonego dzieciątka które nie jest niczemu winne...
> Tyle czasu próbuje dojść do siebie po tym ale nie mogę się pogodzić z myślą że zabiłam swoje maleństwo które nosiłam pod sercem..
> Chciałabym cofnąć czas...


To idź sie zalic na inne forum, kogo to obchodzi, ze ty nie bylas pewna decyzji. Tu sa ZDECYDOWANE kobiety, i dzieki temu nie będą zalowac. Ja mam dwie aborcje za sobą i ani chwili nie zalowalam, wręcz mogę powiedzieć, ze byly to najlepsze decyzje w moim życiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A  mozna  wejsc do  goracej  wody biorac Arthrotec?Nie  bylo  by  lepiej?


Absolutnie nie wolno! Masz otwarta szyjke, mozesz nabawic sie zakazenia, dostac krwotoku, lub zaslabnac. Chcesz pomoc macicy, to duzo sie ruszaj, cwicz, sprzataj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To co piszecie jest straszne... jak wy tak możecie ? Nawet nie zdajecie sobie sprawy jakie to niesie za sobą konsekwencje.. czy wy nie macie uczuć że zabijacie swoje niewinne dzieciątko ? No ale... każdy mądry po fakcie, ale czasu nie da się cofnąć.. później to płacz i lament "co ja zrobiłam?!" Itp.. 
Nie życzę wam doświadczyć czegoś takiego.. całe noce zapłakane.. pomimo że nie było planowane bardzo je pokochałam ale było już za późno... zastanówcie się nim będzie za późno...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co piszecie jest straszne... jak wy tak możecie ? Nawet nie zdajecie sobie sprawy jakie to niesie za sobą konsekwencje.. czy wy nie macie uczuć że zabijacie swoje niewinne dzieciątko ? No ale... każdy mądry po fakcie, ale czasu nie da się cofnąć.. później to płacz i lament "co ja zrobiłam?!" Itp.. 
> Nie życzę wam doświadczyć czegoś takiego.. całe noce zapłakane.. pomimo że nie było planowane bardzo je pokochałam ale było już za późno... zastanówcie się nim będzie za późno...


Babo  spadaj na  inne  forum!!!  Zalujesz...to  Twoja  sprawa....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co piszecie jest straszne... jak wy tak możecie ? Nawet nie zdajecie sobie sprawy jakie to niesie za sobą konsekwencje.. czy wy nie macie uczuć że zabijacie swoje niewinne dzieciątko ? No ale... każdy mądry po fakcie, ale czasu nie da się cofnąć.. później to płacz i lament "co ja zrobiłam?!" Itp.. 
> Nie życzę wam doświadczyć czegoś takiego.. całe noce zapłakane.. pomimo że nie było planowane bardzo je pokochałam ale było już za późno... zastanówcie się nim będzie za późno...


Wnioskuje ze piszesz to wszystko specjalnie dlatego sobie darun. Dziewczyny ktore tu trafiaja wiedza czego chca. Wiadomo po fakcir moze przyjsc moment zalu ale to wszystko przez chormony. Nikt tego nie robi ot tak dla zabawy tylko z powaznych swoich wlasnych powodow a Tobie nic do tego.

----------


## Karolina :)

> To idź sie zalic na inne forum, kogo to obchodzi, ze ty nie bylas pewna decyzji. Tu sa ZDECYDOWANE kobiety, i dzieki temu nie będą zalowac. Ja mam dwie aborcje za sobą i ani chwili nie zalowalam, wręcz mogę powiedzieć, ze byly to najlepsze decyzje w moim życiu.


Powiedz mi jak zabicie swoich dwójki dzieci możesz określić "najlepszą decyzją w swoim życiu" ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi jak zabicie swoich dwójki dzieci możesz określić "najlepszą decyzją w swoim życiu" ?


Nie zabilam zadnych dzieci, bo dzieci to ja mam w domu. A ze na kolejne mnie nie bylo stac, nie planowalam ich, to usunelam dwa razy ciążę. Trzy lata temu i rok temu. Teraz mam założoną spiralę i jestem swietnie zabezpieczona przed n niechciana ciążą. Nie mam czwórki dzieci, nie musze nikomu odejmowac od ust, ani mieszkac pod mostem. Ciesze sie zyciem. Ale po co ja sie produkuje, i tak nie zrozumiesz. Moze kiedys staniesz przed taka decyzja to zrozumiesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi jak zabicie swoich dwójki dzieci możesz określić "najlepszą decyzją w swoim życiu" ?


Bo dla niektórych pewne decyzje są najlepszymi decyzjami w życiu i nic Ci do tego....Jeżeli chcesz rodzic dwa razy do roku , zostać matką Polką i dostać za to medal to Twój wybór i mimo ze tego nie rozumiem to jestem w stanie uszanować  Twój wybór wiec Ty tez szanuj wybory innych...Każdy ma swoje życie i postepuje tak jak uważa za stosowne ...nikt nie ma prawa tego oceniać .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma  moze  ktos   tabletki  z  wow,,ktore  sa  juz  nie potrzebne?  Z   checia  odkupie...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Bo dla niektórych pewne decyzje są najlepszymi decyzjami w życiu i nic Ci do tego....Jeżeli chcesz rodzic dwa razy do roku , zostać matką Polką i dostać za to medal to Twój wybór i mimo ze tego nie rozumiem to jestem w stanie uszanować  Twój wybór wiec Ty tez szanuj wybory innych...Każdy ma swoje życie i postepuje tak jak uważa za stosowne ...nikt nie ma prawa tego oceniać .....


Ależ ja Ciebie szanuje  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie zabilam zadnych dzieci, bo dzieci to ja mam w domu. A ze na kolejne mnie nie bylo stac, nie planowalam ich, to usunelam dwa razy ciążę. Trzy lata temu i rok temu. Teraz mam założoną spiralę i jestem swietnie zabezpieczona przed n niechciana ciążą. Nie mam czwórki dzieci, nie musze nikomu odejmowac od ust, ani mieszkac pod mostem. Ciesze sie zyciem. Ale po co ja sie produkuje, i tak nie zrozumiesz. Moze kiedys staniesz przed taka decyzja to zrozumiesz


Raz piszesz że nie zabiłaś żadnych dzieci, a za chwile piszesz że dwa razy byłaś w ciąży. To jak w końcu? Aaa i ten tekst z mostem to stary i oklepany...żyjemy w XXI wieku i naprawdę musiałabyś się mocno "starać" żeby Państwo nie zaopiekowało się Tobą i Twoją czwórką dzieci. 
To smutne że swój największy dar czyli płodność/dawanie życia nie akceptujesz i zabezpieczasz się jakimiś kawałkiem plastiku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i jestem juz po. Zabieg trwał z 10 minut, tak panikowalAm, a nawet nie wiem kiedy to się stało . Teraz leżę i mam ból brzucha ale to raczej normalne , czekam teraz żeby coś zjeść bo od rana na czczo


Bylas  po  ARThrotecu   czy  po  tabletkach   z  wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raz piszesz że nie zabiłaś żadnych dzieci, a za chwile piszesz że dwa razy byłaś w ciąży. To jak w końcu? Aaa i ten tekst z mostem to stary i oklepany...żyjemy w XXI wieku i naprawdę musiałabyś się mocno "starać" żeby Państwo nie zaopiekowało się Tobą i Twoją czwórką dzieci. 
> To smutne że swój największy dar czyli płodność/dawanie życia nie akceptujesz i zabezpieczasz się jakimiś kawałkiem plastiku.


Dlaczego wtracasz sie w cudze zycie i patrzysz jej miedzy nogi? Nie masz wlasnej rodziny i swoich problemow? Idz lepiej dzieciom poczytaj bajkia nie siedzisz i dyktujesz innym co maja robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raz piszesz że nie zabiłaś żadnych dzieci, a za chwile piszesz że dwa razy byłaś w ciąży. To jak w końcu? Aaa i ten tekst z mostem to stary i oklepany...żyjemy w XXI wieku i naprawdę musiałabyś się mocno "starać" żeby Państwo nie zaopiekowało się Tobą i Twoją czwórką dzieci. 
> To smutne że swój największy dar czyli płodność/dawanie życia nie akceptujesz i zabezpieczasz się jakimiś kawałkiem plastiku.


Jestes chora na głowę...mam sie mnożyć, bo ty tak chcesz?  Nie chcę korzystać z pomocy panstwa, ktora nawiasem mowiac jest zadna. A to jak sie zabezpieczam to moja sprawa, czy ja Ciebie pytam jakim papierem sie podcierac.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dlaczego wtracasz sie w cudze zycie i patrzysz jej miedzy nogi? Nie masz wlasnej rodziny i swoich problemow? Idz lepiej dzieciom poczytaj bajkia nie siedzisz i dyktujesz innym co maja robic


Nikomu nic nie dyktuje,ja dyskutuje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, nie jestem jeszcze pełnoletnia. Jestem w ok. 6-7 tygodniu ciąży. Nie byłam u ginekologa, zrobiłam 4 testy wszystkie pozytywne.  Kupiłam receptę na arthrotec koszt 80zł. Do piątku powinnam mieć już te leki. Jednak potrzebuje wsparcia z waszej strony i pomocy przy dawkowaniu, mój chłopak nie nadaje się na pomoc bo stresuje sie bardziej niż ja i wcale mi tym nie pomaga, mimo wszystko jest przy mnie i będzie w czasie przyjmowania leków.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestes chora na głowę...mam sie mnożyć, bo ty tak chcesz?  Nie chcę korzystać z pomocy panstwa, ktora nawiasem mowiac jest zadna. A to jak sie zabezpieczam to moja sprawa, czy ja Ciebie pytam jakim papierem sie podcierac.


Mnożyć to się mogą króliki nie ludzie  :Smile:  I tu problem nie jest w Twoich możliwościach rozrodczych tylko w odpowiedzialności, którą każdy człowiek (zdolny począć/spłodzić nowe życie) ponosi. Nie ważne czy jest mężczyzną czy kobietą.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Cześć, nie jestem jeszcze pełnoletnia. Jestem w ok. 6-7 tygodniu ciąży. Nie byłam u ginekologa, zrobiłam 4 testy wszystkie pozytywne.  Kupiłam receptę na arthrotec koszt 80zł. Do piątku powinnam mieć już te leki. Jednak potrzebuje wsparcia z waszej strony i pomocy przy dawkowaniu, mój chłopak nie nadaje się na pomoc bo stresuje sie bardziej niż ja i wcale mi tym nie pomaga, mimo wszystko jest przy mnie i będzie w czasie przyjmowania leków.


A mówiłaś komuś o ciąży? Wiesz czasem lepiej to omówić w gronie osoby/osób Ci życzliwych, które mogły by Ci pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wiec sama sobie odpowiedzialas. Jestem człowiekiem odpowiedzialnym i nie powołuję niechcianych dzieci na świat. Moja rodzina jest juz pełna.

----------


## Karolina :)

> No wiec sama sobie odpowiedzialas. Jestem człowiekiem odpowiedzialnym i nie powołuję niechcianych dzieci na świat. Moja rodzina jest juz pełna.


No właśnie powołujesz...niestety i jeszcze je zabijasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mówiłaś komuś o ciąży? Wiesz czasem lepiej to omówić w gronie osoby/osób Ci życzliwych, które mogły by Ci pomóc.



Bardzo chciałabym powiedzieć o tym mamie niestety ona jak i ojciec są po studiach, uważają się za najlepszych, wiem ze nie mogę im zaufać. Jedyna osoba jak wspominałam jest mój chłopak. Żadne z nas nie poczuło pękniętej gumki. Sama jestem jeszcze dzieckiem i nie jestem w stanie wychować małej istoty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówiłam to zastosuje i sie odezwe

----------


## Karolina :)

> Bardzo chciałabym powiedzieć o tym mamie niestety ona jak i ojciec są po studiach, uważają się za najlepszych, wiem ze nie mogę im zaufać. Jedyna osoba jak wspominałam jest mój chłopak. Żadne z nas nie poczuło pękniętej gumki. Sama jestem jeszcze dzieckiem i nie jestem w stanie wychować małej istoty.


Serce Ci pęknie jak ją zabijesz...skoro piszesz o niej tak czule "mała istota" Może chciałabyś porozmawiać anonimowo jestem na n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Serce Ci pęknie jak ją zabijesz...skoro piszesz o niej tak czule "mała istota" Może chciałabyś porozmawiać anonimowo jestem na n e t p o r a d n i a . p l


Nie słuchaj tej wariatki, nic Ci nie pęknie. Setki kobiet w Europie codziennie usuwa ciążę i nikomu nic nie pęka. Glowa do góry :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> Bardzo chciałabym powiedzieć o tym mamie niestety ona jak i ojciec są po studiach, uważają się za najlepszych, wiem ze nie mogę im zaufać. Jedyna osoba jak wspominałam jest mój chłopak. Żadne z nas nie poczuło pękniętej gumki. Sama jestem jeszcze dzieckiem i nie jestem w stanie wychować małej istoty.


Ja bym spróbowała z nimi porozmawiać, przecież Cię kochają..Pamiętaj mimo że jesteś jeszcze młoda jesteś już mamą, a Twój chłopak ojcem i w sumie nieważne jaką decyzje podejmiecie to już się nie zmieni. Teraz Wam się wydaje że to koniec świata, ale później jak jego/ją zobaczycie będzie to będzie początek nowego świata. Aborcja wpłynie na Ciebie fizycznie, ale przede wszystkim duchowo i zostanie Ci to na całe życie, a przecież dopiero je zaczynasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym spróbowała z nimi porozmawiać, przecież Cię kochają..Pamiętaj mimo że jesteś jeszcze młoda jesteś już mamą, a Twój chłopak ojcem i w sumie nieważne jaką decyzje podejmiecie to już się nie zmieni. Teraz Wam się wydaje że to koniec świata, ale później jak jego/ją zobaczycie będzie to będzie początek nowego świata. Aborcja wpłynie na Ciebie fizycznie, ale przede wszystkim duchowo i zostanie Ci to na całe życie, a przecież dopiero je zaczynasz.


  Jejku, Karolina, znowu zaczynasz chrzanić te soje głupoty? Weź zmień dostawcę albo bierz połowę, bo Ci nie służy. Ewentualnie zmień psychiatrę, bo ten Cię oszukuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raz piszesz że nie zabiłaś żadnych dzieci, a za chwile piszesz że dwa razy byłaś w ciąży. To jak w końcu? Aaa i ten tekst z mostem to stary i oklepany...żyjemy w XXI wieku i naprawdę musiałabyś się mocno "starać" żeby Państwo nie zaopiekowało się Tobą i Twoją czwórką dzieci. 
> To smutne że swój największy dar czyli płodność/dawanie życia nie akceptujesz i zabezpieczasz się jakimiś kawałkiem plastiku.


   " Zabezpieczasz się kawałkiem plastiku" - jasna dupa!!!! Dziewczyno! Co to jest za tekst?! Na jakim świecie Ty żyjesz?Skąd Ty się urwałaś? To jest nie wiarygodne!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym spróbowała z nimi porozmawiać, przecież Cię kochają..Pamiętaj mimo że jesteś jeszcze młoda jesteś już mamą, a Twój chłopak ojcem i w sumie nieważne jaką decyzje podejmiecie to już się nie zmieni. Teraz Wam się wydaje że to koniec świata, ale później jak jego/ją zobaczycie będzie to będzie początek nowego świata. Aborcja wpłynie na Ciebie fizycznie, ale przede wszystkim duchowo i zostanie Ci to na całe życie, a przecież dopiero je zaczynasz.


Przestan wkoncu piedrodlic. To jest forum dla kobiet ktore sie zdecyowaly na ten krok! I nie chca slucha jakis kazan zagozalej katoliczki! Chcesz to sobie rudz najlepiej co roku! A od innych sie odczep to co robimy to jest tylko nasza sprawa nasz i nasz wybur. A jesli nie mozesz sluchac o naszych wyborach to usun konto i dowidzenia. Czego nie zbaczysz to cie nie zaboli a wiec papa i milego dnia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym spróbowała z nimi porozmawiać, przecież Cię kochają..Pamiętaj mimo że jesteś jeszcze młoda jesteś już mamą, a Twój chłopak ojcem i w sumie nieważne jaką decyzje podejmiecie to już się nie zmieni. Teraz Wam się wydaje że to koniec świata, ale później jak jego/ją zobaczycie będzie to będzie początek nowego świata. Aborcja wpłynie na Ciebie fizycznie, ale przede wszystkim duchowo i zostanie Ci to na całe życie, a przecież dopiero je zaczynasz.


   Dobrze,że ten Twój nieszczęsny dyżur już już się kończy. Bo..... bo to co Ty wypisujesz jest po prostu niewiarygodne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przestan wkoncu piedrodlic. To jest forum dla kobiet ktore sie zdecyowaly na ten krok! I nie chca slucha jakis kazan zagozalej katoliczki! Chcesz to sobie rudz najlepiej co roku! A od innych sie odczep to co robimy to jest tylko nasza sprawa nasz i nasz wybur. A jesli nie mozesz sluchac o naszych wyborach to usun konto i dowidzenia. Czego nie zbaczysz to cie nie zaboli a wiec papa i milego dnia!


   Daj spokój, nie ma z kim ani o czym gadać. Ta kobieta ma wyprany mózg, nic jej nie przetłumaczysz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

całe opakowanie arthrotec z apteki, odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu, reszta do dogadania. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec
Odsprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł . Lekarz przepisał mi 2 opakowania. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Paczka w 48 h.
Mogę podesłać także zdjęcia opakowania.
Tel. 607. 66. 90. 54.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. 
Piszę to ku przestrodze. Zostałam nabrana przez Panią Sylwię (nr. 577 214 933) która chciała mi sprzedać paczkę arthroteku za 300 zł i kupiłam paczkę apapu za 300 zł. To oszustka !!!! Siedziałam długo i szukałam. Przeryłam większość stron  i w końcu znalazłam. Miła kobieta przesłała mi zdjęcia i tabletki za pobraniem z możliwością wglądu do paczki. Wszystko poszło dobrze i wiem że się udało. Ale nie mogę przestać myśleć jak inni na tym forum potrafią się wbogacać kosztem innych. To żałosne. Nie wiem też dlaczego niektórzy się oglaszają a po przeslaniu sms piszą że nie wiedzą o co chodzi i żadnego ogłoszenia nie dawali.  Mogę wam polecić jednak kobietę ktora mi pomogła. Nie wiem czy jeszcze ma te tabletki ale Ja kupiłam je za 180 zł + przesyłka coś ponad 20 zł ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Podaję jej telefon z pełnym zaufaniem (603. 747. 391.) Polecam szczerze tą osobę bo nawet w trakcie brania poinformowała mnie jak będę się czuła i co mam robić. Odpowiedziała na moje wszystkie pytania. Pozdrawiam Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To co piszecie jest straszne... jak wy tak możecie ? Nawet nie zdajecie sobie sprawy jakie to niesie za sobą konsekwencje.. czy wy nie macie uczuć że zabijacie swoje niewinne dzieciątko ? No ale... każdy mądry po fakcie, ale czasu nie da się cofnąć.. później to płacz i lament "co ja zrobiłam?!" Itp.. 
> Nie życzę wam doświadczyć czegoś takiego.. całe noce zapłakane.. pomimo że nie było planowane bardzo je pokochałam ale było już za późno... zastanówcie się nim będzie za późno...


To bardzo je kokochalas skoro je zabilas :d. Nie oceniaj nas ok? Ja poronilam samoistnie i jakoś nie zaplakalam się z tego powodu, będę żyła dalej tak jak żyłam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylas  po  ARThrotecu   czy  po  tabletkach   z  wow?


Oj nie, pisałam wcześniej ze miałam zabieg czyszczenia bo poronilam samoistnie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj spokój, nie ma z kim ani o czym gadać. Ta kobieta ma wyprany mózg, nic jej nie przetłumaczysz.


Wydaje mi się ze powinnyśmy ignorować takie idiotki, troll wdarł się nie na to forum co powinien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo chciałabym powiedzieć o tym mamie niestety ona jak i ojciec są po studiach, uważają się za najlepszych, wiem ze nie mogę im zaufać. Jedyna osoba jak wspominałam jest mój chłopak. Żadne z nas nie poczuło pękniętej gumki. Sama jestem jeszcze dzieckiem i nie jestem w stanie wychować małej istoty.


My cie rozumiemy i ci pomożemy jak tylko możemy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. 
> Piszę to ku przestrodze. Zostałam nabrana przez Panią Sylwię (nr. 577 214 933) która chciała mi sprzedać paczkę arthroteku za 300 zł i kupiłam paczkę apapu za 300 zł. To oszustka !!!! Siedziałam długo i szukałam. Przeryłam większość stron  i w końcu znalazłam. Miła kobieta przesłała mi zdjęcia i tabletki za pobraniem z możliwością wglądu do paczki. Wszystko poszło dobrze i wiem że się udało. Ale nie mogę przestać myśleć jak inni na tym forum potrafią się wbogacać kosztem innych. To żałosne. Nie wiem też dlaczego niektórzy się oglaszają a po przeslaniu sms piszą że nie wiedzą o co chodzi i żadnego ogłoszenia nie dawali.  Mogę wam polecić jednak kobietę ktora mi pomogła. Nie wiem czy jeszcze ma te tabletki ale Ja kupiłam je za 180 zł + przesyłka coś ponad 20 zł ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Podaję jej telefon z pełnym zaufaniem (603. 747. 391.) Polecam szczerze tą osobę bo nawet w trakcie brania poinformowała mnie jak będę się czuła i co mam robić. Odpowiedziała na moje wszystkie pytania. Pozdrawiam Monika


Juz chyba trzeci raz czytam ten sam post.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz chyba trzeci raz czytam ten sam post.



bo 3/4, jak nie więcej, tych "niby-poleceń" tutaj, to marna autopromocja..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj spokój, nie ma z kim ani o czym gadać. Ta kobieta ma wyprany mózg, nic jej nie przetłumaczysz.


Poprostu to jest juz wkuzajace :/ jak moze doradzac tej mlodej dziewczymie by sobie urodziala to dziecko na 100000% rodzice beda skakac z radosci wez. Przepraszam ze to muwie ale zniszczy tylko sobie zycie ani pracy ani wlasnego mieszkania skoro ona jest nie pelnoletnia to chlopak pewnie tez. Sami sa jeszcze dziecmi  :Frown:  ja sama w wkieu 21 lat nie jestem gotowa na cos takiego wiec co ta baba pierdoli by gadac o tym z rodzicami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. 
> Piszę to ku przestrodze. Zostałam nabrana przez Panią Sylwię (nr. 577 214 933) która chciała mi sprzedać paczkę arthroteku za 300 zł i kupiłam paczkę apapu za 300 zł. To oszustka !!!! Siedziałam długo i szukałam. Przeryłam większość stron  i w końcu znalazłam. Miła kobieta przesłała mi zdjęcia i tabletki za pobraniem z możliwością wglądu do paczki. Wszystko poszło dobrze i wiem że się udało. Ale nie mogę przestać myśleć jak inni na tym forum potrafią się wbogacać kosztem innych. To żałosne. Nie wiem też dlaczego niektórzy się oglaszają a po przeslaniu sms piszą że nie wiedzą o co chodzi i żadnego ogłoszenia nie dawali.  Mogę wam polecić jednak kobietę ktora mi pomogła. Nie wiem czy jeszcze ma te tabletki ale Ja kupiłam je za 180 zł + przesyłka coś ponad 20 zł ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Podaję jej telefon z pełnym zaufaniem (603. 747. 391.) Polecam szczerze tą osobę bo nawet w trakcie brania poinformowała mnie jak będę się czuła i co mam robić. Odpowiedziała na moje wszystkie pytania. Pozdrawiam Monika


   Żałosne jest to,że w XXI wieku zamówiłaś przesyłkę za 300 zł bez sprawdzenia zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj spokój, nie ma z kim ani o czym gadać. Ta kobieta ma wyprany mózg, nic jej nie przetłumaczysz.


Poprostu od kad tu trafilam jakies 5 tygodni temu. Bylam szczesliwa ze jest ktos kto moze mi pomuc i doradzic ktos kto nie bedzie mnie ocenial.No do puki nie trafilam na te posty "nawracajace". Jagbym chciala gadania jaki to super cud natury i ze aborcja to zlo poszla bym sobie do swojej babci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żałosne jest to,że w XXI wieku zamówiłaś przesyłkę za 300 zł bez sprawdzenia zawartości.


Daj spokój przecież to fejk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poprostu od kad tu trafilam jakies 5 tygodni temu. Bylam szczesliwa ze jest ktos kto moze mi pomuc i doradzic ktos kto nie bedzie mnie ocenial.No do puki nie trafilam na te posty "nawracajace". Jagbym chciala gadania jaki to super cud natury i ze aborcja to zlo poszla bym sobie do swojej babci


   Dlatego najlepiej ignorować i w ogóle nie wdawać się w dyskusje z tymi nawiedzonymi babami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj spokój przecież to fejk


   Tak, wiem. Mój post to było coś w rodzaju ironii lub przytyku - jak kto woli :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak najlepiej zażyć ten arthotec? Dostatnie czy dopochwowo? Mam receptę tylko na jedno opakowanie i nie będę miała możliwości zakupu jeszcze jednego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak najlepiej zażyć ten arthotec? Dostatnie czy dopochwowo? Mam receptę tylko na jedno opakowanie i nie będę miała możliwości zakupu jeszcze jednego


   Nie ma znaczenia jak zastosujesz - skuteczność jest taka sama.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedanie arthrotec 20 tab (całe opakowanie) za 160 zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia i płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie wlasnie jestem przed tym calym koszmarem.... jestem w 4 tyg.... niestety spadla na mnie ta wiadomosc jak grom z nieba....... niestety musze posunac soe do usuniecia poniewaz przez ciaze moge stracic prace... zakupilam  tabletki ru486 i 12 st. Cytotek....... bardzo prosze jezeli ktos z osob ktore to zazywaly i udalo sie moglby zostac ze mna w kontakcie to czulabym sie pewniej...... jestem w tej chwili sama zagranica i nikogo nie ma tutaj kto moglby mnie wspierac .....naorawse lzej byloby mi gdybym mogla miec kontakt z kims kto juz cos takiego zrobil.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli masz taki zestaw, to niestety nie jest on oryginalny. Rozumiem ze kupiłaś go od jakiegos handlarza ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie wlasnie jestem przed tym calym koszmarem.... jestem w 4 tyg.... niestety spadla na mnie ta wiadomosc jak grom z nieba....... niestety musze posunac soe do usuniecia poniewaz przez ciaze moge stracic prace... zakupilam  tabletki ru486 i 12 st. Cytotek....... bardzo prosze jezeli ktos z osob ktore to zazywaly i udalo sie moglby zostac ze mna w kontakcie to czulabym sie pewniej...... jestem w tej chwili sama zagranica i nikogo nie ma tutaj kto moglby mnie wspierac .....naorawse lzej byloby mi gdybym mogla miec kontakt z kims kto juz cos takiego zrobil.....


Jestesmy z Toba. Pisz co i jak ktoś z pewnoscia Ci odpisze i wesprze. Zrobiłam wielkie oczy jak napisałaś tabletka RUi 12 cytotec ale moze za granica tam gdzie jestes tak to wyglada. Chociaz w oryginalnym zestawie zorganizacji jest chyba tylko 8 tabletek. Miałaś RU oryginalnie zablistrowane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie wlasnie jestem przed tym calym koszmarem.... jestem w 4 tyg.... niestety spadla na mnie ta wiadomosc jak grom z nieba....... niestety musze posunac soe do usuniecia poniewaz przez ciaze moge stracic prace... zakupilam  tabletki ru486 i 12 st. Cytotek....... bardzo prosze jezeli ktos z osob ktore to zazywaly i udalo sie moglby zostac ze mna w kontakcie to czulabym sie pewniej...... jestem w tej chwili sama zagranica i nikogo nie ma tutaj kto moglby mnie wspierac .....naorawse lzej byloby mi gdybym mogla miec kontakt z kims kto juz cos takiego zrobil.....


Żadna organizacja nie wysyła 12 tabsow + Ru. Jeśli kupiłaś to w pl to to całe Ru to pewnie jakiś apap

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli w wyniku krwawienia 9nadmiernego)bylaby koniecznosc pojechania do szpitala i lekarz znajdzie tabletki w pochwie co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jesli w wyniku krwawienia 9nadmiernego)bylaby koniecznosc pojechania do szpitala i lekarz znajdzie tabletki w pochwie co wtedy?


Nic. Moze sobie pomruczec pod nosem, jak mu klauzula sumienia każe. Kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana, wiec nic ci nie grozi. Chcesz uniknąć komentarzy, stosuj doustnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie pilyscie alkohol po lyzeczkowaniu? W likend mam rodzinne święto i zastanawiam się czy będę mogła sie napić. Będę 5 dni po lyzeczkowaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj w poczatku 8 TYG wedle zalecen uzylam arthrotec. Po jakos 4h nastapilo delikatne krwawienie I bardzo mpcne skurcze. Rozpoczelo Sie krwawienie wiec wzielam ostatnia dawke. Po niej nic juz nie uleglo zmianie. Zawiesista krew I przerwy w krwawienu. Zastanawiam Sie czy Sie  udalo. Czy powinnamm zglosic Sie do szpitala??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj w poczatku 8 TYG wedle zalecen uzylam arthrotec. Po jakos 4h nastapilo delikatne krwawienie I bardzo mpcne skurcze. Rozpoczelo Sie krwawienie wiec wzielam ostatnia dawke. Po niej nic juz nie uleglo zmianie. Zawiesista krew I przerwy w krwawienu. Zastanawiam Sie czy Sie  udalo. Czy powinnamm zglosic Sie do szpitala??


Do szpitala niekoniecznie, ale obowiązkowo musisz wykonac badania, zeby sprawdzic czy sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do szpitala niekoniecznie, ale obowiązkowo musisz wykonac badania, zeby sprawdzic czy sie udalo.


Ja  po  trzymaniu  tabletek  pod  jezykiem  dostalam  od  razu  krwawienia  i  male  skrzepki  lecialy  ze  mnie  a  po  drugiej  i    trzeciej  dawce  juz  mniej,i  ide   w  piatek  na  bete...ciekawe  czy  spadla  czy  nie,,bo  te z nie  wiem  czy  sie   udalo.A  z tego  co  tu  pisza    dziewczyny  to  nie  musi  byc  duzo  krwi  i  nie  musi  galaretka  wyleciec  zeby  kobieta  poronila....szkoda  ze  nie  mozemy  sie  same  przeswietlic :]  isc  do  ginekologa  trzeba  wiadomo,,ale  mozna  zawalu  dostac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak najlepiej zażyć ten arthotec? Dostatnie czy dopochwowo? Mam receptę tylko na jedno opakowanie i nie będę miała możliwości zakupu jeszcze jednego


W  moich  okolicach   o   dziwo  mozna  kupic  Arthrotec  bez  recepty  tylko trzeba  poczekac  dzien  az  go  sprowadza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie.  Ja mam pytanie odnośnie seksu po czyszczeniu macicy. Otóż pytanie brzmi KIEDY NAJLEPIEJ JEST ZACZĄĆ? Nie potrzebuje odpowiedzi typu ze mnie swędzi lub ze nie dbam o swoje zdrowie ;>. Pytanie jest jak najbardziej poważne, a właśnie aby o zdrowie zadbać.  Dziecko było totalna wpadka wiec o psychicznym urazie nie ma mowy a tylko takie wyczytałam na innych forach bo mamusie bardzo rozpaczaly za 6 tygodniowymi plodami i czekały z seksem ponad miesiąc. Wiadomo w grę wchodzi seks w prezerwatywie. Lekarze oczywiście nic mi nie powiedzieli , i tak patrzyli na mnie krzywo bo nie rozpaczalam po poronieniu. 
Proszę niech znajdzie się jakaś normalna dziewczyna i mi powie co i jak, tak żeby było najlepiej dla mojego zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie.  Ja mam pytanie odnośnie seksu po czyszczeniu macicy. Otóż pytanie brzmi KIEDY NAJLEPIEJ JEST ZACZĄĆ? Nie potrzebuje odpowiedzi typu ze mnie swędzi lub ze nie dbam o swoje zdrowie ;>. Pytanie jest jak najbardziej poważne, a właśnie aby o zdrowie zadbać.  Dziecko było totalna wpadka wiec o psychicznym urazie nie ma mowy a tylko takie wyczytałam na innych forach bo mamusie bardzo rozpaczaly za 6 tygodniowymi plodami i czekały z seksem ponad miesiąc. Wiadomo w grę wchodzi seks w prezerwatywie. Lekarze oczywiście nic mi nie powiedzieli , i tak patrzyli na mnie krzywo bo nie rozpaczalam po poronieniu. 
> Proszę niech znajdzie się jakaś normalna dziewczyna i mi powie co i jak, tak żeby było najlepiej dla mojego zdrowia.


Jeśli w prezerwatywie, to nie ma problemu, jesli masz tylko ochote, to działaj. Wazna jest wlasnie jednak ta prezerwatywa, bo w macicy masz rane i trzeba sie zabezpieczyc przed infekcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli w prezerwatywie, to nie ma problemu, jesli masz tylko ochote, to działaj. Wazna jest wlasnie jednak ta prezerwatywa, bo w macicy masz rane i trzeba sie zabezpieczyc przed infekcja.


Okej rozumiem , ale muszę odczekać jakiś czas ? Czy w prezerwatywwie nie ma to znaczenia ? Aktualnie odczuwam lekki ból w brzuchu , jestem dopiero po czyszczeniu. Gdzieś tam czytałam ze niby musi się skończyć krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Okej rozumiem , ale muszę odczekać jakiś czas ? Czy w prezerwatywwie nie ma to znaczenia ? Aktualnie odczuwam lekki ból w brzuchu , jestem dopiero po czyszczeniu. Gdzieś tam czytałam ze niby musi się skończyć krwawienie


Nie musi. Seks tylko moze pomoc w oczyszczaniu, poprzez wywolanie skurczy macicy. Ja po aborcji w 14 tc krwawilam trzy tygodnie, ze zmiennym natężeniem, a kochalam sie juz na trzeci, czy czwarty dzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam do tego co napisałam wyżej ze mam z partnerem konflikt serologiczny i dostałam immunoglobuline ja mam rh- partner rh+

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie musi. Seks tylko moze pomoc w oczyszczaniu, poprzez wywolanie skurczy macicy. Ja po aborcji w 14 tc krwawilam trzy tygodnie, ze zmiennym natężeniem, a kochalam sie juz na trzeci, czy czwarty dzień.


Super dziękuję dziewczyno w końcu normalna odpowiedz a nie świętej matki polki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam pytanie,  brałam arthrotec po 4tab 3 pod język, miałam kilka skrzepow i glutek, do lekarza mogę pójść w poniedziałek. Jak dziś to zrobiłam mogę jutro zrobi beta?

----------


## Michałł

> Bardzo chciałabym powiedzieć o tym mamie niestety ona jak i ojciec są po studiach, uważają się za najlepszych, wiem ze nie mogę im zaufać. Jedyna osoba jak wspominałam jest mój chłopak. Żadne z nas nie poczuło pękniętej gumki. Sama jestem jeszcze dzieckiem i nie jestem w stanie wychować małej istoty.


Moja droga, to, że ktoś jest po czy przed studiami nie ma kompletnie żadnego znaczenia, jest masa wspaniałych matek i ojców, którzy nie są wykształceni. Biologicznie jesteś gotowa by zostać matką już jako nastolatka. Ale teraz potrzebujesz wsparcia - "chciałabym powiedzieć o tym mamie"- po prostu weź mamę na spacer i jej powiedz. Jej zależy na Twoim dobru. To niesłychanie ważna decyzja Twojego życia i na prawdę warto to skonsultować z kimś kto Cie kocha. Jeżeli masz ochotę pogadać jesteśmy na chacie na   netporadnia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny 11 .3 dostlam numer przesylki z wow srawdzam gdzie jest ale nigdzie mi jej nie odnajduje za wczesnie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja droga, to, że ktoś jest po czy przed studiami nie ma kompletnie żadnego znaczenia, jest masa wspaniałych matek i ojców, którzy nie są wykształceni. Biologicznie jesteś gotowa by zostać matką już jako nastolatka. Ale teraz potrzebujesz wsparcia - "chciałabym powiedzieć o tym mamie"- po prostu weź mamę na spacer i jej powiedz. Jej zależy na Twoim dobru. To niesłychanie ważna decyzja Twojego życia i na prawdę warto to skonsultować z kimś kto Cie kocha. Jeżeli masz ochotę pogadać jesteśmy na chacie na   netporadnia.pl.


A ta znowu swoje...daj już spokój...chciałabyś urodzić dziecko w takim wieku no raczej nie,więc idź dawaj te swoje złote rady gdzie indziej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny 11 .3 dostlam numer przesylki z wow srawdzam gdzie jest ale nigdzie mi jej nie odnajduje za wczesnie ??


Tak, moze sie pojawic na sledzeniu dopiero po kilku dniach, a sprawdzasz tez na stronie poczty polskiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja droga, to, że ktoś jest po czy przed studiami nie ma kompletnie żadnego znaczenia, jest masa wspaniałych matek i ojców, którzy nie są wykształceni. Biologicznie jesteś gotowa by zostać matką już jako nastolatka. Ale teraz potrzebujesz wsparcia - "chciałabym powiedzieć o tym mamie"- po prostu weź mamę na spacer i jej powiedz. Jej zależy na Twoim dobru. To niesłychanie ważna decyzja Twojego życia i na prawdę warto to skonsultować z kimś kto Cie kocha. Jeżeli masz ochotę pogadać jesteśmy na chacie na   netporadnia.pl.


Michał, kurrrwa co ty wiesz o byciu matka ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Michał, kurrrwa co ty wiesz o byciu matka ???


Dokładnie. 
Ludzie zajmijcie się swoimi dupami a nie naszymi. Ja nie wspomnę o tym całym Michale. Pewnie walisz sobie konia co jakiś czas. Wiesz ile dzieci by z tego było morderco ?!?!??!! Zapraszam do mojej poradni niewalkoniazabijaszżycie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, moze sie pojawic na sledzeniu dopiero po kilku dniach, a sprawdzasz tez na stronie poczty polskiej?


Tak sprawdzalam i nic nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no a jesli jednak trzeba bedzie wezwac karetke,w pochwie znajda tabletki,zawiadomia policje zapewne,co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no a jesli jednak trzeba bedzie wezwac karetke,w pochwie znajda tabletki,zawiadomia policje zapewne,co wtedy?


Jaka policję? Nieee

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka policje, skoro nie doszlo do przestępstwa? Poczytaj ustawę o planowaniu rodziny, wyraźnie jest tam napisane : Kobieta ciężarna nie ponosi odpowiedzialności karnej za przerwanie ciąży". Myślcie logicznie, dziewuchy! Co chcial wprowadzic PiS w zeszłym roku ? Przeciw czemu sprzeciwilysmy sie w czarnych marszach ? Ano m.in. chcieli wprowadzic zapis o karaniu kobiet, ktore przerwaly ciążę. Ale ulegli ze wzgledu na protesty. Wiec chyba logiczne, ze skoro chcieli to wprowadzic, to znaczy, ze teraz kobieta nie jest karana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rozumiem........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z arthrotecu stosujac dopochwowo chyba ten rdzen trzeba wydłubac i zastosowac tylko otoczke ...???ktos cos?

----------


## Pikla

Nie rozumie jednego. Skoro nie chcecie więcej dzieci nie lepiej zacząć stosować antykoncepcję niż sie w taki sposób truć? Ja wiedząc, ze nie chcę już więcej dzieci zdecydowałam sie na wkładkę levosert. Nie wyobrażam sobie takiego kombinowania jak wasze żeby później cierpieć  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozumie jednego. Skoro nie chcecie więcej dzieci nie lepiej zacząć stosować antykoncepcję niż sie w taki sposób truć? Ja wiedząc, ze nie chcę już więcej dzieci zdecydowałam sie na wkładkę levosert. Nie wyobrażam sobie takiego kombinowania jak wasze żeby później cierpieć


A co to za pierdu pierdu? Wpadki się zdarzają,  nie ma 100% antykoncepcji, gumki pękają,  tabsy nie działają i wychodzi bejbik. Poza tym co znaczy więcej dzieci? Ja usunęłam pierwsze  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pseudoreklama wkładki, ktora nawiasem mowiac jest hormonalna, wiec tez truje  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tanio tzn?


Odkupie napisz marysia.lew@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  we  wtorek  wzielam  arthrotec  forte   po  30  min,,zaczelam  krwawic  i  skrzepy  sie  pojawily  po  drugiej  dawce  i  trzeciej  juz  mniej  tego  bylo  tylko  krew  a  teraz  po  dwoch  dniach  znow  zaczynam  krwawic.Powiedzcie  czy  jest  szansa  ze  poronilam  czy  musi   zemnie wypasc  jakas  tam  watrobka  czy  galaretka  zeby  sie  udalo.Jestem  w  piatym  tygodniu  ciazy,lekarza  mam  dopiro  w  srode,robilam  bete  i  potwierdzila  ze  piaty  tydzien..ale  do   tej  srody  nie  dam  rady  znow  ja  zrobic,,a  stres  taki  ze  szok. :[

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  we  wtorek  wzielam  arthrotec  forte   po  30  min,,zaczelam  krwawic  i  skrzepy  sie  pojawily  po  drugiej  dawce  i  trzeciej  juz  mniej  tego  bylo  tylko  krew  a  teraz  po  dwoch  dniach  znow  zaczynam  krwawic.Powiedzcie  czy  jest  szansa  ze  poronilam  czy  musi   zemnie wypasc  jakas  tam  watrobka  czy  galaretka  zeby  sie  udalo.Jestem  w  piatym  tygodniu  ciazy,lekarza  mam  dopiro  w  srode,robilam  bete  i  potwierdzila  ze  piaty  tydzien..ale  do   tej  srody  nie  dam  rady  znow  ja  zrobic,,a  stres  taki  ze  szok. :[


Czemu nie dasz rady bety zrobić ? Ja bym radziła zrobić jednak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu nie dasz rady bety zrobić ? Ja bym radziła zrobić jednak


Ale  naprawde  nie  dam  rady  jestem  daleko  daleko bez  szpitala  itd  itd,,chyba  zwariuje  do  srody :[

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale  naprawde  nie  dam  rady  jestem  daleko  daleko bez  szpitala  itd  itd,,chyba  zwariuje  do  srody :[


Nikt nie zgadnie, co siedzi w twojej macicy. Bez badan ani rusz.

----------


## Tikta

> A co to za pierdu pierdu? Wpadki się zdarzają,  nie ma 100% antykoncepcji, gumki pękają,  tabsy nie działają i wychodzi bejbik. Poza tym co znaczy więcej dzieci? Ja usunęłam pierwsze


Jak masz nieodpowiednio dobrana antykoncepcję lub sobie jej nie dopilnujesz to masz wpadkę. Dziewczynie bardziej chodziło o to, że truje się tylko swój własny organizm stosując takie metody pozbycia sie ciąży a są przecież inne metody aby zapobiegać "wpadce".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pseudoreklama wkładki, ktora nawiasem mowiac jest hormonalna, wiec tez truje


Od kiedy hormony są trujące? Widać zero pojęcia masz kochana na temat antykoncepcji hormonalnej i jej stosowania. Wszystko zależy od doboru metody zapobiegania ciąży. Bardziej szkodzisz sobie pozbywając się "problemu" w sposób w jaki to robicie. Wkładki hormonalne mają niskie stężenie hormonu i działają tylko w macicy czyli tam gdzie są aplikowane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co to za pierdu pierdu? Wpadki się zdarzają,  nie ma 100% antykoncepcji, gumki pękają,  tabsy nie działają i wychodzi bejbik. Poza tym co znaczy więcej dzieci? Ja usunęłam pierwsze


No naprawdę masz się czym szczycić. Szkoda, ze Ciebie za wczasu nie usuneli...
I co drugie, trzecie też usuniesz? 
Potem będzie płacz jak sobie organizm rozpieprzysz takimi sposobami na pozbycie się dziecka... Przyjedzie czas, ze będziesz chciała a nie będziesz mogła...

----------


## astronomia

> Nie rozumie jednego. Skoro nie chcecie więcej dzieci nie lepiej zacząć stosować antykoncepcję niż sie w taki sposób truć? Ja wiedząc, ze nie chcę już więcej dzieci zdecydowałam sie na wkładkę levosert. Nie wyobrażam sobie takiego kombinowania jak wasze żeby później cierpieć


oczywiście, że  lepsza jest wkładka hormonalna czy też tabletki niż pozbywanie się ciąży w tak drastyczny sposób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oczywiście, że  lepsza jest wkładka hormonalna czy też tabletki niż pozbywanie się ciąży w tak drastyczny sposób


Och strasznie drastyczny sposob, wzięcie siedmiu tabletek na poronienie, zaraz umrę !  Uczep sie kobiet, ktore lykaja tabsy anty latami, na pewno im to na zdrowie wychodzi. W większości krajow europejskich aborcja jest normalnie dostępna w szpitalach i nikt sie jeszcze nie otrul. A ja mam spiralę miedziana, bez hormonów na 10 lat, zaplacilam 150 zl, zalozenie na NFZ.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No naprawdę masz się czym szczycić. Szkoda, ze Ciebie za wczasu nie usuneli...
> I co drugie, trzecie też usuniesz? 
> Potem będzie płacz jak sobie organizm rozpieprzysz takimi sposobami na pozbycie się dziecka... Przyjedzie czas, ze będziesz chciała a nie będziesz mogła...


Czemu tak mówisz,  może jakbyś mnie poznała to byś mnie polubila a piszesz , że szkoda że mnie nie usunęli co to ma do rzeczy? Rodziców kocham są najlepsi na świecie i bardzo jestem im wdzięczna za to, że poradzili sobie z rodzicielstwem. To że nie chce dzieci nie znaczy ze możesz mi zyczyc śmierci. To przykre co piszesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Och strasznie drastyczny sposob, wzięcie siedmiu tabletek na poronienie, zaraz umrę !  Uczep sie kobiet, ktore lykaja tabsy anty latami, na pewno im to na zdrowie wychodzi. W większości krajow europejskich aborcja jest normalnie dostępna w szpitalach i nikt sie jeszcze nie otrul. A ja mam spiralę miedziana, bez hormonów na 10 lat, zaplacilam 150 zl, zalozenie na NFZ.


He a no właśnie aborcja w eielu krajach jest dostępna , o czymś to świadczy , ale panie co sie tu madrza chyba są lekarzami z wieloletnim stażem ; <

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  a  mozna  arthrotec  zazyc  z  aspiryna  zeby   bylo  konkretniej  czy  nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  a  mozna  arthrotec  zazyc  z  aspiryna  zeby   bylo  konkretniej  czy  nie?


Nie. Aspiryna rozrzedza krew, mozesz sie wykrwawic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny  a  mozna  arthrotec  zazyc  z  aspiryna  zeby   bylo  konkretniej  czy  nie?


   Nie możesz, bo aspiryna rozrzedza krew, możesz krwotoku dostać.

----------


## Zagubiona16

Dziewczyny. Dzisiaj 24 pierwsza dawka 4tabletki Art pod język. Dreszcze, skurcze. O 3 powtórka, biegunka, skurcze, krew, skrzepy,różnej wielkości, połowy dłoni, palca. Chwilę po 6 trzecia dawka, skurcze, krew. Teraz brzuch raz na jakiś czas zaboli, krew i mniejsze skrsepy. Zostało mi 8 tabletek... Brać je, czekać? Proszę, doradzcie mi coś. 9 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny. Dzisiaj 24 pierwsza dawka 4tabletki Art pod język. Dreszcze, skurcze. O 3 powtórka, biegunka, skurcze, krew, skrzepy,różnej wielkości, połowy dłoni, palca. Chwilę po 6 trzecia dawka, skurcze, krew. Teraz brzuch raz na jakiś czas zaboli, krew i mniejsze skrsepy. Zostało mi 8 tabletek... Brać je, czekać? Proszę, doradzcie mi coś. 9 tydzień


   Wszystko wskazuje na to,że się powiodło, ale dopóki nie zrobisz badania nie będziesz wiedziała na 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 8 tc, czy to oznacza, że muszę wziąć Arthrotec maksymalnie do końca tego tygodnia?

----------


## Zagubiona16

> Wszystko wskazuje na to,że się powiodło, ale dopóki nie zrobisz badania nie będziesz wiedziała na 100%


Ale zarodka nie widziałam...

----------


## Zagubiona16

> Jestem w 8 tc, czy to oznacza, że muszę wziąć Arthrotec maksymalnie do końca tego tygodnia?



Do 12 nawet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł . Lekarz przepisał mi 2 opakowania. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Paczka w 48 h.
Mogę podesłać także zdjęcia opakowania.
Tel. 607. 66. 90. 54.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale zarodka nie widziałam...


   A co Ty moja droga w 9 tygodniu chciałaś zobaczyć? :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wreszcie się udało,za drugim podejściem i wątróbka wypadła jak pół ręki brrrrrr teraz ginekolog w środę musi potwierdzić.Oby było dobrze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł . Lekarz przepisał mi 2 opakowania. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Paczka w 48 h.
> Mogę podesłać także zdjęcia opakowania.
> Tel. 607. 66. 90. 54.


A czy lekarz wiedział ze prosisz o leki żeby je sprzedawać?
Było by mi wstyd na Twoim miejscu że robisz to w formie korzysci materialnej. I to jeszcze w takiej cenie za 12 tabletek gdzie na tyn forum można dostać całe opakownie juz za 160zł. 
Ludzie co to wam do głowy przychodzi :/

----------


## Zagubiona16

> A co Ty moja droga w 9 tygodniu chciałaś zobaczyć?


Dziewczyny nie raz piszą, że około tego tygodnia już widać małe ciałko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie raz piszą, że około tego tygodnia już widać małe ciałko.


Ha ha ha kobieto czy Ty Oszalales?Po tygodniu nie widać żadnego ciałka,litosci...zobacz w necie jak wyglądają dzieci w każdym tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie raz piszą, że około tego tygodnia już widać małe ciałko.


Poprawiam się...po 9 tyg.tez nie widać żadnego cialka

----------


## reniastopecka

Witam, mam na sprzedaż 16 sztuk arthrotecu (150zł). Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt mail'owy : reniastop@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 12 tabletek - 120 zł
> 20 tabletek - 200 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
> gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
> 720782008


Ludzie nie wstyd wam brać tyle kasy za te tabletki?Ogarnięcie się trochę...Ja w aptece kupujevje bezproblemowo i bez żadnej recepty tylko muszę czekać dzień aż mi je sprowadza z hurtowni i płace 48 zł za 20 sztuk,a Wy to już wariujecie,,,

----------


## Zagubiona16

> Ha ha ha kobieto czy Ty Oszalales?Po tygodniu nie widać żadnegou ciałka,litosci...zobacz w necie jak wyglądają dzieci w każdym tygodniu


No nie wiem, znajoma widziała takie przezroczyste przypominające ludzika jej wypadło w 8 tygodniu.
Czyli zarodek wyszedł prawdopodobnie w skrzepach według Ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W 8 tyg. jest juz malutki czlowieczek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie nie wstyd wam brać tyle kasy za te tabletki?Ogarnięcie się trochę...Ja w aptece kupujevje bezproblemowo i bez żadnej recepty tylko muszę czekać dzień aż mi je sprowadza z hurtowni i płace 48 zł za 20 sztuk,a Wy to już wariujecie,,,


Możesz napisać w której aptece sprzedają je bez recepty. I po co Ci tyle tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy lekarz wiedział ze prosisz o leki żeby je sprzedawać?
> Było by mi wstyd na Twoim miejscu że robisz to w formie korzysci materialnej. I to jeszcze w takiej cenie za 12 tabletek gdzie na tyn forum można dostać całe opakownie juz za 160zł. 
> Ludzie co to wam do głowy przychodzi :/


Wiesz, nie będę ukrywać że receptę przepisał mi lekarz neurolog a nie ginekolog. Za wizytę i receptę musiałam zapłacić.Przepisał mi 2 opakowania . Zużyłam jedno. Coś jeszcze Cię interesuje ????
Kobieto ja nie mam 25 lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie nie wstyd wam brać tyle kasy za te tabletki?Ogarnięcie się trochę...Ja w aptece kupujevje bezproblemowo i bez żadnej recepty tylko muszę czekać dzień aż mi je sprowadza z hurtowni i płace 48 zł za 20 sztuk,a Wy to już wariujecie,,,


    Chwila. chwila. A co Ty sobie wyobrażasz,że ktoś Ci tabletki za 50 zł sprzeda? Jak taka z Ciebie Matka Teresa i możesz kupić bez recepty, to kupuj i pomagaj ludziom za 50 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz, nie będę ukrywać że receptę przepisał mi lekarz neurolog a nie ginekolog. Za wizytę i receptę musiałam zapłacić.Przepisał mi 2 opakowania . Zużyłam jedno. Coś jeszcze Cię interesuje ????
> Kobieto ja nie mam 25 lat.


   A po co Ty się tłumaczysz? Masz i sprzedajesz za tyle za ile chcesz i wszystko na ten temat. A jak komuś się nie podoba, to niech idzie do lekarza i receptę sobie wypisze - wtedy będzie za 50 zł.

----------


## Zagubiona16

> Dziewczyny. Dzisiaj 24 pierwsza dawka 4tabletki Art pod język. Dreszcze, skurcze. O 3 powtórka, biegunka, skurcze, krew, skrzepy,różnej wielkości, połowy dłoni, palca. Chwilę po 6 trzecia dawka, skurcze, krew. Teraz brzuch raz na jakiś czas zaboli, krew i mniejsze skrsepy. Zostało mi 8 tabletek... Brać je, czekać? Proszę, doradzcie mi coś. 9 tydzień


Dziewczyny proszę, wypowiedzcie się. Brać jeszcze chociaż 4 żeby wzmocnić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny proszę, wypowiedzcie się. Brać jeszcze chociaż 4 żeby wzmocnić?


   Przecież już ktoś Ci odpisywał.

----------


## Zagubiona16

> Przecież już ktoś Ci odpisywał.


Niestety nie konkretnie. Krwi i skrzepów mało, ani z piersi mi nie zeszło ani nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Wyszłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata 

729.264.911
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A patrzylas czy wylecialo cu cos jeszcze oproz skrzepow? Piersi od razu ci nie zejda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli to 9tydz, to powinno ci wyleciec juz widoczne malutkie cialko dziecka. Jak patrzylas ci ci wylecialo, to na pewno bys tego nie przeoczyla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz napisać w której aptece sprzedają je bez recepty. I po co Ci tyle tabletek.


Ja mieszkam w świętokrzyskim..Tutaj ,przynajmniej w moim małym mieście nie pytali mi się o recepty wogole tylko musiałam czekać dzień aby je sprowadzili.Kupilam dwa opakowania po 20 tabletek.Ze mnie po Arthrotec wypadła wątróbka na pół ręki,tak wygląda po tym lekarstwo poronienie,ale nie koniecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chwila. chwila. A co Ty sobie wyobrażasz,że ktoś Ci tabletki za 50 zł sprzeda? Jak taka z Ciebie Matka Teresa i możesz kupić bez recepty, to kupuj i pomagaj ludziom za 50 zł.


Ja nie mówię żeby za 50 zł sprzedawac ale maks.za 100 zł.dziewczyny tutaj naprawdę potrzebują natychmiast pomocy i nie zawsze mają kasę.Mi kobieta chciała na początku sprzedać 12 tabl.za 700 zł.i co to też jest git?Wkurzylam się i poszłam sama się popytac i o dziwo nawet nie pytali o recepty,zostalo mi właśnie jedno opakowanie więc jak by ktoś chciał pisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie mówię żeby za 50 zł sprzedawac ale maks.za 100 zł.dziewczyny tutaj naprawdę potrzebują natychmiast pomocy i nie zawsze mają kasę.Mi kobieta chciała na początku sprzedać 12 tabl.za 700 zł.i co to też jest git?Wkurzylam się i poszłam sama się popytac i o dziwo nawet nie pytali o recepty,zostalo mi właśnie jedno opakowanie więc jak by ktoś chciał pisać.


   Ale Ty dziewczyno nie popadaj ze skrajności w skrajność. Oczywiście,że 700 zł to szczyt chamstwa i bezczelności, ale wybacz za za 100 zł nikt nie będzie się narażał ( a z tego 100 zł 50 zł zarobku), no nie bądź śmieszna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale Ty dziewczyno nie popadaj ze skrajności w skrajność. Oczywiście,że 700 zł to szczyt chamstwa i bezczelności, ale wybacz za za 100 zł nikt nie będzie się narażał ( a z tego 100 zł 50 zł zarobku), no nie bądź śmieszna.


Ale macie problemy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mieszkam w świętokrzyskim..Tutaj ,przynajmniej w moim małym mieście nie pytali mi się o recepty wogole tylko musiałam czekać dzień aby je sprowadzili.Kupilam dwa opakowania po 20 tabletek.Ze mnie po Arthrotec wypadła wątróbka na pół ręki,tak wygląda po tym lekarstwo poronienie,ale nie koniecznie.


A jak się czujesz ? Ja po poronieniu na drugi dzień nagle się cudownie czułam , żadnych porannych mdłości , boków głowy , jak nowo narodzona a w ciąży mi to strasznie dokuczaLO

----------


## Zagubiona16

> Jesli to 9tydz, to powinno ci wyleciec juz widoczne malutkie cialko dziecka. Jak patrzylas ci ci wylecialo, to na pewno bys tego nie przeoczyla



No właśnie nie wyleciało. Czytałam, że może nawet w ciągu kilkudziesięciu godzin. Ale zastanawiam się czy nie wzmocnić kolejnymi dawkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,
Jestem w prawie 7tc. Mam tabletki artrotek czy jakos tak. Jestem zdecydowana na 1000% tylko strasznie sie boje jak to bedzie w trakcie... Macie jakies porady itp. Co robic a czego nie. Jak rozpoznac ze to juz wyleciało i juz po wszystkim? Jak rozpoznac ze za bardzo sie krwawi i że na już potrzebny jest szpital?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Część. Jest ktoś tu???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie nie wyleciało. Czytałam, że może nawet w ciągu kilkudziesięciu godzin. Ale zastanawiam się czy nie wzmocnić kolejnymi dawkami


Jesli mialas skrzepy itp itd to moglas nie zauwazyc. Taki zarodek jest jeszcze w swoim jajeczku ktore ma milimetry. Gdybys była w 12 tc to co innego. Dziecko juz ma wtedy łożysko wykrztałcone itd. Nie ma tutaj potrzeby brania kolejnych tabletek organizm sam sie oczyszcza i bedzie to tak długo robił jak potrzebuje. Mozesz isc do lekarza on Cie zbada i jesli cos zauwazy jakies resztki to moze Cie skierowac na lyzeczkowanie ale moze kazac tez poczekac az samo sie oczysci. Taki juz jest organizm kobiety ze potrafi sobie z tym poradzic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem co robić 3tg temu wzięłam tabletki lekko krwawilam to był 5 tg wczoraj zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny ....czy to znaczy że się nie udało??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyu

> Nie wiem co robić 3tg temu wzięłam tabletki lekko krwawilam to był 5 tg wczoraj zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny ....czy to znaczy że się nie udało??


Kochana to że lekko krwawilas nie znaczy że poronilas,trzeba było od razu robić betę jak wynik spada to znaczy że się udało,a Ty czekalas aż trzy tygodnie w takiej niepewności?Chyba bym umarła...wydaje mi się że nadal jesteś w ciąży,malym krwawieniem nie poronisz.Idz do lekarza,upewnij się czy jesteś w ciąży,i wtedy znów weź tabletki art.lub zamówienia z wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale Ty dziewczyno nie popadaj ze skrajności w skrajność. Oczywiście,że 700 zł to szczyt chamstwa i bezczelności, ale wybacz za za 100 zł nikt nie będzie się narażał ( a z tego 100 zł 50 zł zarobku), no nie bądź śmieszna.


Naprawdę myślisz że jak zarobisz na jednym opakowaniu tabletek 50 zł to mało???Jestem w szoku...No pewnie to od razu po wymyślać Bóg wie jakie ceny,tak najlepiej...A może Ty kiedyś będziesz potrzebować pomocy a nie będziesz mieć pieniędzy,i miło Ci będzie jak ktoś nie będzie miał litości dla Ciebie?Sory...Ale ja bym tak nie mogła....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po takiej dawce?? Szok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No nie wiem, znajoma widziała takie przezroczyste przypominające ludzika jej wypadło w 8 tygodniu.
> Czyli zarodek wyszedł prawdopodobnie w skrzepach według Ciebie?


Mi w piątym tygodniu wypadła galareta wielkości pół ręki,wystraszylam się strasznie bo wyglądało ochydnie i wtedy nastąpiło poronienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po takiej dawce?? Szok.


Po jakiej dawce ? Dziewczyny biora po trzy, cztery razy i nie rusza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawilam do zeszłego czwartku były skrzepy ale czy coś wylecialo to nie wiem bo strasznie chciało mi się siku. Nic nie zauważyłam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety nie konkretnie. Krwi i skrzepów mało, ani z piersi mi nie zeszło ani nic


Ja na Twoim miejscu bym wzięła,ze mnie też leciały skrzepy i duże i małe i nadal byłam w ciąży,jsk podeszłam do drugiej próby krew mi ciekła jak z kranu a jak usiadlam na ubikacji to galareta duża że mnie wyleciała i to było to...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,
> Jestem w prawie 7tc. Mam tabletki artrotek czy jakos tak. Jestem zdecydowana na 1000% tylko strasznie sie boje jak to bedzie w trakcie... Macie jakies porady itp. Co robic a czego nie. Jak rozpoznac ze to juz wyleciało i juz po wszystkim? Jak rozpoznac ze za bardzo sie krwawi i że na już potrzebny jest szpital?


Pomożecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomożecie?


Poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net, tam masz wszystko na temat aborcji farmakologicznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak się czujesz ? Ja po poronieniu na drugi dzień nagle się cudownie czułam , żadnych porannych mdłości , boków głowy , jak nowo narodzona a w ciąży mi to strasznie dokuczaLO


Ja na drugi dzień czułam się osłabiona ponieważ od kilku dni nic nie jadłam stres zrobił swoje,ale ogólnie nie jest źle,jeszcze betę muszę zrobić i ginekolog w środę chce mieć 200 procent pewności że wszystko jest git.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomożecie?


Każda robiąc to pierwszy raz jest zielona,ja też tak miałam,myslalam że zwariuje ze wyląduje w waroatkowie,nie wiem co ci napisać.Bierz tabletki duzo się ruszaj a jak wyleci jakas galareta spora to sama się kapniesz że to chyba już,powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie nie wyleciało. Czytałam, że może nawet w ciągu kilkudziesięciu godzin. Ale zastanawiam się czy nie wzmocnić kolejnymi dawkami


Moglo tez dojsc do poronienia chybionego. Dla tego najlepiej isc na uzg bo w takim wypadku beta moze wciaz rosnac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślicie żeby powturzyc?? Mam tylko 6 tabletek???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślicie żeby powturzyc?? Mam tylko 6 tabletek???


6 tabletek to za malo. Lekarz albo beta. Koluj jednak potrzebna ilosc tabletek lub zestaw z WOW bo raczej ciaza nadal u Ciebie jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moglo tez dojsc do poronienia chybionego. Dla tego najlepiej isc na uzg bo w takim wypadku beta moze wciaz rosnac.


Miałam chybione, potem lyzeczkowanie w szpitalu i kilka dni krwawienia, ogólnie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny. W 9 tygodniu nie powiodło się przy użyciu arthrotecu. Aktualnie jestem prawie w 11 tc. Pytanie do Was. W 11 tygodniu lepiej pod język czy dopochwowo? Który sposób ma lepsze działanie? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź i dodam że z uwagi na nieregularne miesiączki o ciazy dowiedziałam się dopiero pod koniec 8 tygodnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny. W 9 tygodniu nie powiodło się przy użyciu arthrotecu. Aktualnie jestem prawie w 11 tc. Pytanie do Was. W 11 tygodniu lepiej pod język czy dopochwowo? Który sposób ma lepsze działanie? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź i dodam że z uwagi na nieregularne miesiączki o ciazy dowiedziałam się dopiero pod koniec 8 tygodnia.


   Działanie jest takie samo, nie zależnie od drogi podania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Działanie jest takie samo, nie zależnie od drogi podania.


Osoba od której kupiłam art radziła w 11 tygodniu wziąć dopochwowo bo niby ma lepsze działanie ale w sumie nie wiem sama dlatego pytam Was.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Osoba od której kupiłam art radziła w 11 tygodniu wziąć dopochwowo bo niby ma lepsze działanie ale w sumie nie wiem sama dlatego pytam Was.


No to my ci piszemy, ze nie ma znaczenia. Wg raportów WHO obie drogi podania maja taka sama skuteczność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Osoba od której kupiłam art radziła w 11 tygodniu wziąć dopochwowo bo niby ma lepsze działanie ale w sumie nie wiem sama dlatego pytam Was.


  Ja Ci powiedziałam jakie jest moje zdanie. A co Ty zrobisz, to już Twoja sprawa :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja Ci powiedziałam jakie jest moje zdanie. A co Ty zrobisz, to już Twoja sprawa.


   Musisz brać pod uwagę to,że w razie konieczności wizyty w szpitalu lub na pogotowiu lekarz może znaleźć resztki tabletek w pochwie. Jak weźmiesz doustnie, to unikniesz nieprzyjemnych komentarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Osoba od której kupiłam art radziła w 11 tygodniu wziąć dopochwowo bo niby ma lepsze działanie ale w sumie nie wiem sama dlatego pytam Was.


Moglas zamowic zestaw to bys miala pewnosc na 98% ze sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moglas zamowic zestaw to bys miala pewnosc na 98% ze sie uda


Mogłam ale tylu dziewczynom na forum się udało i miałam nadzieję że to w miarę dobry sposób. Teraz zanim zamówię zestaw może już być za późno na usuwanie co nie? Do którego tygodnia można użyć zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogłam ale tylu dziewczynom na forum się udało i miałam nadzieję że to w miarę dobry sposób. Teraz zanim zamówię zestaw może już być za późno na usuwanie co nie? Do którego tygodnia można użyć zestaw?


A i w 15 tc sie uda. Tylko jakbyś wypełniała ankietę, to podaj niższą ciążę, bo Ci nie wyśla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A i w 15 tc sie uda. Tylko jakbyś wypełniała ankietę, to podaj niższą ciążę, bo Ci nie wyśla.


A z jakiej strony najlepiej zamówić zestaw? I czytałam że nie do wszystkich województw wysyłają. Moge gdzieś sprawdzić które województwa odpadają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A z jakiej strony najlepiej zamówić zestaw? I czytałam że nie do wszystkich województw wysyłają. Moge gdzieś sprawdzić które województwa odpadają?


Whw wysyła wszędzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy

----------


## Zagubiona16

> Ja na Twoim miejscu bym wzięła,ze mnie też leciały skrzepy i duże i małe i nadal byłam w ciąży,jsk podeszłam do drugiej próby krew mi ciekła jak z kranu a jak usiadlam na ubikacji to galareta duża że mnie wyleciała i to było to...


Po jakim czasie od drugiej próby? Zostało mi tylko 8 tabletek.

----------


## Zagubiona16

Dziewczyny, zarodek powinien być przezroczysty czy czerwona, taka krwista kulka się "liczy"? Przepraszam, że tak męczę, ale jestem przerażona sytuacją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to mozliwe zeby obeszło się bez lyzeczkowania ? Jezeli ktoras z was poronila to nie ma potrzeby wyczyscic tych resztek ?  Ja poronilam samoistnie w 7 tyg i mialam zabieg czyszczenia macicy. To nie jest grozne tak to sobie zostawic ? Pytam bo prawdopodobnie mam to przed sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od drugiej próby? Zostało mi tylko 8 tabletek.


Pierwsza próba nie udana poszlo12 tabletek,druga próba za dwa dni,po pierwszych czterech troszku krwawilam po kolejnych czterech już więcej i gdzieś za trzy godziny od drugiej dawki leciało że mnie jak z kranu,poszlam do łazienki na zmianę kolejnej podpaski usiadlam na kiblu a tu nagle plum coś wielkiego że mnie wypadło ale nic nie czułam nic nie bolało,wylecialo szybciutko.Teraz jestem dwa dni po nadal krwawię ale już dużo mniej.Dzialaj dziewczyno,powodzenia,jak co to pisz,postaram się pomóc,aha i dużo ćwicz,ruszaj się,skacz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to mozliwe zeby obeszło się bez lyzeczkowania ? Jezeli ktoras z was poronila to nie ma potrzeby wyczyscic tych resztek ?  Ja poronilam samoistnie w 7 tyg i mialam zabieg czyszczenia macicy. To nie jest grozne tak to sobie zostawic ? Pytam bo prawdopodobnie mam to przed sobą.


Tez byłam w 7 tc i nie trzeba było łyżeczkować ale zdarzaja sie przypadki ze trzeba. Jak długo jestes po poronieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, zarodek powinien być przezroczysty czy czerwona, taka krwista kulka się "liczy"? Przepraszam, że tak męczę, ale jestem przerażona sytuacją.


Jesli poleciała kulka i jak widziałaś to tak to jest to. Chyba że byłaś powyżej 12 tc to juz powinno być widać ciało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez byłam w 7 tc i nie trzeba było łyżeczkować ale zdarzaja sie przypadki ze trzeba. Jak długo jestes po poronieniu?


Ok 2 lata  juz

----------


## Zagubiona16

> Pierwsza próba nie udana poszlo12 tabletek,druga próba za dwa dni,po pierwszych czterech troszku krwawilam po kolejnych czterech już więcej i gdzieś za trzy godziny od drugiej dawki leciało że mnie jak z kranu,poszlam do łazienki na zmianę kolejnej podpaski usiadlam na kiblu a tu nagle plum coś wielkiego że mnie wypadło ale nic nie czułam nic nie bolało,wylecialo szybciutko.Teraz jestem dwa dni po nadal krwawię ale już dużo mniej.Dzialaj dziewczyno,powodzenia,jak co to pisz,postaram się pomóc,aha i dużo ćwicz,ruszaj się,skacz


Właśnie jestem po. Miałam identycznie. 12 tabletek, jedynie skrzepy, krew. Teraz poszło 8, to samo. Leżałam już myśląc, że nic z tego, brzuch trochę pobolewał i poczułam parcie, myślałam, że więcej skrzepów, a tu plum, coś jak wątróbka. Dziękuję Ci za pomoc!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie jestem po. Miałam identycznie. 12 tabletek, jedynie skrzepy, krew. Teraz poszło 8, to samo. Leżałam już myśląc, że nic z tego, brzuch trochę pobolewał i poczułam parcie, myślałam, że więcej skrzepów, a tu plum, coś jak wątróbka. Dziękuję Ci za pomoc!


W którym byłaś tyg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok 2 lata  juz


Hmm... Chyba sie pogubiłam bo nie bardzo rozumiem... Czy jestes znowu w ciąży i chcesz usunać lub poroniłaś i pytasz sie czy potrzebujesz łyżeczkowania? Najlepiej w takim wypadku isc do lekarza ktory oceni czy faktycznie jest ono potrzebne. Jesli nie pojdziesz do lekarza a zostana resztki i macica samoistnie ich nie usunie mozesz dostać jakiegoś zakazenia. Z reszta takie resztki zaczna śmierdzieć stechlizna mozesz dostać goraczki i bedzie problem. Lycha jest nie unikniona w takim wypadku. Jeskiy nie chcesz isc mozesz sprobowac sama sobie pomoc tabletkami np arthroteckiem. Jeśli pytasz o coś innego to opisz dokładnie swój problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to mozliwe zeby obeszło się bez lyzeczkowania ? Jezeli ktoras z was poronila to nie ma potrzeby wyczyscic tych resztek ?  Ja poronilam samoistnie w 7 tyg i mialam zabieg czyszczenia macicy. To nie jest grozne tak to sobie zostawic ? Pytam bo prawdopodobnie mam to przed sobą.


Oczywiście, lyzeczkowanie to nie jest konieczność. Choc np po arthroteku jest konieczne częściej niż po zestawie, macica słabiej sie oczyszcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Ja zauwarzylam ze wlasnie mało co pisze sie tu o lyzeczkowaniu. Hmm. No lekarza raczej nie unikniesz bo trzeba sprawdzic czy sie dobrze oczyszcza. Sama raczej tego nie ocenisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od poronienia wybrac sie do lekarza? Moja sytuacja.. mam zamiar to zrobic w przyszłym tygodniu, ale problem jest taki że nie chce isc z tym do lekarza. Chciała bym pójść ale jak juz macica sie oczysci żeby lekarz nie poznał ze jestem po poronieniu. Czy jest to mozliwe ? Czy trzeba isc od razu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od poronienia wybrac sie do lekarza? Moja sytuacja.. mam zamiar to zrobic w przyszłym tygodniu, ale problem jest taki że nie chce isc z tym do lekarza. Chciała bym pójść ale jak juz macica sie oczysci żeby lekarz nie poznał ze jestem po poronieniu. Czy jest to mozliwe ? Czy trzeba isc od razu ?


Dodam jeszcze ze mam zamiar zrobic to zazywajac sam art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dzis zaczynam. Wszystko przygotowane. Mam troche obawy, co bedzie jak zwymiotuje? Wypiłam rano kawe i zapalilam cygara. Czy Jadłyscie,paliłyscie w tym dniu czy lepiej nie prowokowac? Jest z mna partner ale nie za bardzo tego chce. Mamy juz roczna corke. Moze lepiej wyslac ich na dlugi spacer.  A jak bym dzis zrobila bete i np. W pon. Albo wt. ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dzis zaczynam. Wszystko przygotowane. Mam troche obawy, co bedzie jak zwymiotuje? Wypiłam rano kawe i zapalilam cygara. Czy Jadłyscie,paliłyscie w tym dniu czy lepiej nie prowokowac? Jest z mna partner ale nie za bardzo tego chce. Mamy juz roczna corke. Moze lepiej wyslac ich na dlugi spacer.  A jak bym dzis zrobila bete i np. W pon. Albo wt. ?


A z czym dzialasz ? Z art ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak art. Wiec jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak art. Wiec jak?


To powiem Ci ze ja jadlam, jak najbardziej. Bo zabijalam jedzeniem ten ochydny posmak w ustach po tych tabletkach i mniej bolał żołądek bo jakby nie było przedawkowujesz lek. Czytalam tez wczesniej ze jak zwymiotujesz to sie nic nie dzieje bo lek pod jezykiem wchlania sie przez sluzówki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi jak ma wyglądać to co powinno z nas "wylecieć" ? 7 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie jestem po. Miałam identycznie. 12 tabletek, jedynie skrzepy, krew. Teraz poszło 8, to samo. Leżałam już myśląc, że nic z tego, brzuch trochę pobolewał i poczułam parcie, myślałam, że więcej skrzepów, a tu plum, coś jak wątróbka. Dziękuję Ci za pomoc!


Nie ma sprawy,mi kiedyś ktoś pomogl,teraz ja chcę komuś pomóc,a ten stres zapamiętam do końca życia,eh trzeba uważać dziewczynki trzeba.Super,ciesze sie ze się udało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny trzymam juz 20 min dopiero zaczelam czuc smak wiec tab sie rozpuszczaj. Trzymac dluzej czy tylko jeszcze 10 min ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny trzymam juz 20 min dopiero zaczelam czuc smak wiec tab sie rozpuszczaj. Trzymac dluzej czy tylko jeszcze 10 min ?


Mysle ze z pół godz wystarczy, pozniej wyjmij te małe rdzenie z srodka tabletek a reszte polknij. Ja tak robiłam i po drugiej dawce mialam juz skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi jak ma wyglądać to co powinno z nas "wylecieć" ? 7 tc


Taka wątróbka brazowa...mi przynajmniej taka wyleciała i była dość duża,na pół ręki a był w piątym tygodniu

----------


## Zagubiona16

> W którym byłaś tyg ?


W 9 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taka wątróbka brazowa...mi przynajmniej taka wyleciała i była dość duża,na pół ręki a był w piątym tygodniu


To musial byc to wielki skrzep z zarodkiem, bo sam zarodek jest malutki w tym tyg. Przezroczysta kulka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ile po tych tabletkach jest okres.? U mnie w zoraj minol 8tydzien i nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .... ja akurat robiłam zabieg wczoraj i mam pytanie które bardzo mnie nurtuje 
Po drugiej dawce zwymiotowałam po 30 minutach kiedy tabletki się rozpuścił .... zaś trzecią od rozpuszczenia zwymiotowałam po 10 minutach. Chociaż robiłam co mogłam żołądek nie posłuchał, w tym momencie doszło tez do silnych skurczów więc nie było szans. 
Skurcze były silne   ale jednak krwawienie małe .. po jakiś 5 godzinach od ostatniej dawki obudziłam się i poszłam do ubikacji na siku, zauważyłam  tylko że poleciało troche krwi poczułam jak coś wyleciało z pochwy i usłyszałam plum... nie zaglodałam chyba z racji szoku.
Krwawienia które mogłam bym nazwać obfitym nie ma i nie było, podpaska jest raczej czysta tylko gdy idę siku jakaś krew tam  poleci, przed chwilą zauważyłam właśnie krew z drobnymi skrzepami.
Czy ktoś jest moze wstanie mi powiedzieć co mogę o tym myśleć ?

Art był sparawdzony z apteki ciąża zaś 7 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec tel.507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A propo lyzeczkowania. 
To już raczej lekarz powinien stwierdzić czy zachodzi gala potrzeba czy też nie. Ja zostałam oczyszczona ponieważ miałam poronienie chybione (zarodkowi nie biło serce ale był cały czas w moim ciele i rosl). 
Jeśli macie obawy przed tym zabiegiem , boicie się bólu itd to nie ma czego się bać. Zabieg bezbolesny, robiony w ogólnym znieczuleniu,  trwa z 10 minut, później boli trochę brzuch, ale to normalne, mnie po kilku godzinach przestał juz boleć i mogłam jechać na ten sam dzień do domu  :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ile po tych tabletkach jest okres.? U mnie w zoraj minol 8tydzien i nic


Trochę dlugo może wybierz sie do lekarza ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny co jest napisane  a kopercie od whw?  Da się domyslic ze są tam tabletki na poronienie?pytam bo Nie ma mnie w domu i paczkę ma mi odebrac mama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek sprzedam nr tel. 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ile po tych tabletkach jest okres.? U mnie w zoraj minol 8tydzien i nic


4-6tygodnie ale to też zalezy od organizmu kobiety. Byłas sie upewnic czy poronienie sie udało? Jesli bylas czysta i nie było ryzykownych stosunkow to spokojnie czekaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny co jest napisane  a kopercie od whw?  Da się domyslic ze są tam tabletki na poronienie?pytam bo Nie ma mnie w domu i paczkę ma mi odebrac mama


Z tego co wiem to nic takiego nie ma na kopercie poniewaz urzad celny tez by sie zorintował

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam .... ja akurat robiłam zabieg wczoraj i mam pytanie które bardzo mnie nurtuje 
> Po drugiej dawce zwymiotowałam po 30 minutach kiedy tabletki się rozpuścił .... zaś trzecią od rozpuszczenia zwymiotowałam po 10 minutach. Chociaż robiłam co mogłam żołądek nie posłuchał, w tym momencie doszło tez do silnych skurczów więc nie było szans. 
> Skurcze były silne   ale jednak krwawienie małe .. po jakiś 5 godzinach od ostatniej dawki obudziłam się i poszłam do ubikacji na siku, zauważyłam  tylko że poleciało troche krwi poczułam jak coś wyleciało z pochwy i usłyszałam plum... nie zaglodałam chyba z racji szoku.
> Krwawienia które mogłam bym nazwać obfitym nie ma i nie było, podpaska jest raczej czysta tylko gdy idę siku jakaś krew tam  poleci, przed chwilą zauważyłam właśnie krew z drobnymi skrzepami.
> Czy ktoś jest moze wstanie mi powiedzieć co mogę o tym myśleć ?
> 
> Art był sparawdzony z apteki ciąża zaś 7 tydzień


Spoko tabletki wchlonely sie przez sluzowke wiec w zoladku ich nie było. Przy wymiotach nic sie nie stało. Jesli cos wypadlo z pochwy tez jest ok ale... Musisz poczekac dzien lub dwa moze wtedy zaczać sie krwawienie lub isc do lekarza na badanie. Moze by tak ze resztki ciazy zostaly a macica nie umie sie samoistnie oczywscic i trzreba łyżeczkować. Najgorszy scenariusz to taki ze ciaza nadal może byc. Niby cos wypadło ale moze byc tylko ciaza zagrozona. Wiec albo beta hcg albo lekarz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wieści co tak czytam posty na tym forum i bardzo fajnie, ze tyle kobiet pomaga sobie na wzajem ale te nagonki na osoby, które chcą odsprzedać taki czy inny lek bardzo mnie dziwią.. 
Żeby było jasne ja nic nie sprzedaje bo nawet nie mam co  :Smile:  
Jednak jakiś czas temu sama byłam w takiej sytuacji i na przesyłkę z WOW nie mogłam liczyć. 
Niestety gdy sie do nich odezwalam miałam 8 i po tygodnia ciazy i odmówiły mi wysłania tabletek! 
Przesłaly mi listę klinik gdzie mozna wykonać zabieg tylko nie przyszło im do głowy, ze na taki wyjazd nie mogę sobie pozwolić ani czasowo ani tym bardziej finansowo! 
Faktycznie osoby, które kupują Arthrotec czy tam Arthrotec Forte w polskiej aptece a potem chcą wziąć za niego kilka setek to przesada ale te nieliczne osoby, które na prawdę mają oryginalne leki sprowadzone zza granicy moim skromnym zdaniem są potrzebne! 
Nie rozumiem jak niektórzy mogą oczekiwać po takich osobach cen na poziomie fundacji pomocowych skoro prawda jest taka, ze wystarczy sprawdzić jakie ceny za takie leki maja np. internetowe apteki w krajach gdzie są one legalne! 
Niestety nie jest to 300 czy 400 zł. Ja robiłam dokładny research bo bałam sie oszustwa i na prawdę rynkowe ceny leku Mifepristone i oryginalnego Misoprostolu nijak nie są zbliżone do 70 czy 90€ ! 
Rozumiem, ze każdy chciałby jak najtaniej ale to już trochę bezczelność oczekiwac, ze ktoś zakupi leki, sprowadzi je do naszego kraju, poniesie całe ryzyko z tym związane a następnie odsprzeda poniżej kosztów bo niestety ale tego właśnie oczekują niektóre osoby tutaj. 
Każdy ma wolny wybór i jeśli chce sie faszerowac Arthroteciem to może kupić go sobie sam w polskiej aptece ale chcąc mieć oryginalne leki a nie Apap zamiast RU trzeba sie liczyć z kosztami. 
Ja kupowałam leki od osoby prywatnej i po prostu mogłam zgodzić sie na cenę, która zaproponowała lub nie - na pewno nie zrobiła bym nagonki na kogoś bo nie oddał mi leków po kosztach darowizny z WOW!!! 
 Czytałam artykuł w internecie o fundacji Women On Web i jest tam jasno napisane, ze otrzymują one leki za darmo od swojego indyjskiego sponsora. Facet jest producentem leków i wraz z żona są zwolennikami ogólnodostępnej aborcji dlatego wspomagają fundacje dając im lekarstwa ze swojej fabryki. 
Tak sie czepiajac moznaby doczepić sie do WOW bo darowizna moim skromnym zdaniem powinna być dobrowolna i nie powinno sie narzucać nikomu kwoty.. Ale to jest osobna dyskusja na 20 kolejnych stron  :Wink:  
Ogólnie chodziło mi o to, ze nie rozumiem osób które tak rzucają sie na innych a to przecież dobrze, ze mozna kupić oryginalne leki od tych nielicznych osób które je posiadają! 
Wydaje mi sie, ze to sprzedawcy tego całego Arthrotecu tak biją pianę bo zwyczajnie boli ich konkurencja! 
Każdy kupuje to co chce i za tyle na ile sie zgodzi i na ile go stać! 
Nie mozna oczekiwac, ze obca osoba da wam coś za darmo albo jeszcze do tego dołoży bo niektórzy wprowadzają resztę w błąd narzucając 90€ jako wartość takich leków podczas gdy jest to kwota darowizny na rzecz fundacji, która leki ma za darmo i nie sprzedaje ich tylko niby daje wam za free a wasze 90€ idzie na ich rozwój i dalsza działalność! 
Zaraz jedna czy druga PANI wdepczą mnie w ziemię ale trudno chciałam wyrazić swoją opinię bo uważam to forum za bardzo wartościowe ale nie podoba mi sie ta ciągła nagonka na kolejne osoby. 
Ci, którzy tak głośno krzyczą ze bezczelnością jest oferować leki na sprzedaż za taka czy inna cenę powinny zacząć charytatywnie organizować je dla każdej potrzebującej dziewczyny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny godzina po drugiej dawce. I nic w sumie sie nie dzieje. Troche opadlam z sił bo wysprzatalam wszystko. Położyłam sie. czekam....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny godzina po drugiej dawce. I nic w sumie sie nie dzieje. Troche opadlam z sił bo wysprzatalam wszystko. Położyłam sie. czekam....


A jakie leki bierzesz? Sam Misoprostol czy razem z RU??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wieści co tak czytam posty na tym forum i bardzo fajnie, ze tyle kobiet pomaga sobie na wzajem ale te nagonki na osoby, które chcą odsprzedać taki czy inny lek bardzo mnie dziwią.. 
> Żeby było jasne ja nic nie sprzedaje bo nawet nie mam co  
> Jednak jakiś czas temu sama byłam w takiej sytuacji i na przesyłkę z WOW nie mogłam liczyć. 
> Niestety gdy sie do nich odezwalam miałam 8 i po tygodnia ciazy i odmówiły mi wysłania tabletek! 
> Przesłaly mi listę klinik gdzie mozna wykonać zabieg tylko nie przyszło im do głowy, ze na taki wyjazd nie mogę sobie pozwolić ani czasowo ani tym bardziej finansowo! 
> Faktycznie osoby, które kupują Arthrotec czy tam Arthrotec Forte w polskiej aptece a potem chcą wziąć za niego kilka setek to przesada ale te nieliczne osoby, które na prawdę mają oryginalne leki sprowadzone zza granicy moim skromnym zdaniem są potrzebne! 
> Nie rozumiem jak niektórzy mogą oczekiwać po takich osobach cen na poziomie fundacji pomocowych skoro prawda jest taka, ze wystarczy sprawdzić jakie ceny za takie leki maja np. internetowe apteki w krajach gdzie są one legalne! 
> Niestety nie jest to 300 czy 400 zł. Ja robiłam dokładny research bo bałam sie oszustwa i na prawdę rynkowe ceny leku Mifepristone i oryginalnego Misoprostolu nijak nie są zbliżone do 70 czy 90€ ! 
> Rozumiem, ze każdy chciałby jak najtaniej ale to już trochę bezczelność oczekiwac, ze ktoś zakupi leki, sprowadzi je do naszego kraju, poniesie całe ryzyko z tym związane a następnie odsprzeda poniżej kosztów bo niestety ale tego właśnie oczekują niektóre osoby tutaj. 
> ...


Handlarze nie kupują tych tabletek po 70 czy nawet 90 €, dziękuję za uwagę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;158106]Dziewczyny godzina po drugiej dawce. I nic w sumie sie nie dzieje. Troche opadlam z sił bo wysprzatalam wszystko. Położyłam sie. czekam....[/QUOTE]

Ani krwawienia lekkiego nie masz ? Poczekaj jeszcze, moze po kolejnej dawce cos ruszy. Ile masz jeszcze tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Handlarze nie kupują tych tabletek po 70 czy nawet 90 €, dziękuję za uwagę


A po ile kupują takie leki handlarze? 
Nie mowię o Arthrotecu z polskiej apteki! 
Tylko nie pisz jakiejś ceny, która sobie wymyślisz tylko podaj 
zródło bo pisać to każdy sobie może!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;158106]Dziewczyny godzina po drugiej dawce. I nic w sumie sie nie dzieje. Troche opadlam z sił bo wysprzatalam wszystko. Położyłam sie. czekam....


Ani krwawienia lekkiego nie masz ? Poczekaj jeszcze, moze po kolejnej dawce cos ruszy. Ile masz jeszcze tabletek ?[/QUOTE]

Mam sam artro. 8 juz poszlo zostalo 12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ani krwawienia lekkiego nie masz ? Poczekaj jeszcze, moze po kolejnej dawce cos ruszy. Ile masz jeszcze tabletek ?


Mam sam artro. 8 juz poszlo zostalo 12[/QUOTE]

daj znac co i jak,jak bralas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj znac co i jak,w jaki sposob bralas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam sam artro. 8 juz poszlo zostalo 12


daj znac co i jak,jak bralas?[/QUOTE]  brałam pod jezyk 4tab. Czuje lekki bol plecow jak na razie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Was Kobietki  :Smile:  
Na tym forum znalazłam sie przez problem, który pojawił sie w moim życiu jak grom z jasnego nieba.....
Każda z Was domyśla sie o co chodzi.. 
Chce prosić o pomoc kogoś kto dobrze zna sie na temacie ponieważ wczoraj zakupiłam leki... Zakupiłam je osobiście, sprawdziłam, obejrzalam, wynalazłam w internecie stronkę firmy, która je produkuje i uważam, ze są w porządku ale jak tak poczytalam sobie o tych wszystkich oszustwach to dla pewności chciałabym żeby ktoś kto zna sie na takich tabletkach obejrzał może zdjęcie i potwierdził, ze mogę je spokojnie zażywać! 
To są leki Mifegest Kit Combipack od Mifepristone Tablets IP and Misoprostol Tablets IP. W opakowaniu jest Mifepristone IP 200 mg. jedno i cztery tabletki Misoprostol IP 200 mcg. - to jest jeden listek w pudełku i do tego jest drugie pudełko w którym są dwa listki w każdym po cztery tabletki Misoprost 200 Misoprostol Tablets IP 200 mcg. 
Czy tak powinno to wyglądać? Ktoś pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> daj znac co i jak,jak bralas?


  brałam pod jezyk 4tab. Czuje lekki bol plecow jak na razie[/QUOTE]
Ok zaczełam krwawic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spoko tabletki wchlonely sie przez sluzowke wiec w zoladku ich nie było. Przy wymiotach nic sie nie stało. Jesli cos wypadlo z pochwy tez jest ok ale... Musisz poczekac dzien lub dwa moze wtedy zaczać sie krwawienie lub isc do lekarza na badanie. Moze by tak ze resztki ciazy zostaly a macica nie umie sie samoistnie oczywscic i trzreba łyżeczkować. Najgorszy scenariusz to taki ze ciaza nadal może byc. Niby cos wypadło ale moze byc tylko ciaza zagrozona. Wiec albo beta hcg albo lekarz


bardzo dziękuje za pomoc i odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam sam artro. 8 juz poszlo zostalo 12


daj znac co i jak,jak bralas?[/QUOTE]

Jak masz jeszcze 12 to dasz rade. Nie przestrasz sie tylko goraczki i biegunki. Bierz normalnie tak jak bierzesz. Moze sie to idac dopiero po czwartej dawce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktory tydzien masz?mozna dopochwowo?tylko w razie krwawienie to wtedy juz chyba konczyc doustnie...niecaly 6tc to chyba mozna juz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> daj znac co i jak,jak bralas?


Jak masz jeszcze 12 to dasz rade. Nie przestrasz sie tylko goraczki i biegunki. Bierz normalnie tak jak bierzesz. Moze sie to idac dopiero po czwartej dawce[/QUOTE]

Juz krwawie. Goraczki chyba nie mam. Dreszcze troche. Biegunka tylko raz. Teraz pobolewa mnie brzuch i w zołądku czuje jakby zgage. Ide zapalic moze bardziej ruszy po cygarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktory tydzien masz?mozna dopochwowo?tylko w razie krwawienie to wtedy juz chyba konczyc doustnie...niecaly 6tc to chyba mozna juz?


Z wyliczen jakis doustnie. Biore doustnie. Rdzenie wypluwam. Reszte polykam. Dziewczyny tu pisaly ze mozna dopochwowo ale w razie wizyty w szpitalu moga znalesc resztki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale karalne chyba nie jest?co wtedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale karalne chyba nie jest?co wtedy?


Nie jest karalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wieści co tak czytam posty na tym forum i bardzo fajnie, ze tyle kobiet pomaga sobie na wzajem ale te nagonki na osoby, które chcą odsprzedać taki czy inny lek bardzo mnie dziwią.. 
> Żeby było jasne ja nic nie sprzedaje bo nawet nie mam co  
> Jednak jakiś czas temu sama byłam w takiej sytuacji i na przesyłkę z WOW nie mogłam liczyć. 
> Niestety gdy sie do nich odezwalam miałam 8 i po tygodnia ciazy i odmówiły mi wysłania tabletek! 
> Przesłaly mi listę klinik gdzie mozna wykonać zabieg tylko nie przyszło im do głowy, ze na taki wyjazd nie mogę sobie pozwolić ani czasowo ani tym bardziej finansowo! 
> Faktycznie osoby, które kupują Arthrotec czy tam Arthrotec Forte w polskiej aptece a potem chcą wziąć za niego kilka setek to przesada ale te nieliczne osoby, które na prawdę mają oryginalne leki sprowadzone zza granicy moim skromnym zdaniem są potrzebne! 
> Nie rozumiem jak niektórzy mogą oczekiwać po takich osobach cen na poziomie fundacji pomocowych skoro prawda jest taka, ze wystarczy sprawdzić jakie ceny za takie leki maja np. internetowe apteki w krajach gdzie są one legalne! 
> Niestety nie jest to 300 czy 400 zł. Ja robiłam dokładny research bo bałam sie oszustwa i na prawdę rynkowe ceny leku Mifepristone i oryginalnego Misoprostolu nijak nie są zbliżone do 70 czy 90€ ! 
> Rozumiem, ze każdy chciałby jak najtaniej ale to już trochę bezczelność oczekiwac, ze ktoś zakupi leki, sprowadzi je do naszego kraju, poniesie całe ryzyko z tym związane a następnie odsprzeda poniżej kosztów bo niestety ale tego właśnie oczekują niektóre osoby tutaj. 
> ...


Glupszego  posta  nie  czytalam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wieści co tak czytam posty na tym forum i bardzo fajnie, ze tyle kobiet pomaga sobie na wzajem ale te nagonki na osoby, które chcą odsprzedać taki czy inny lek bardzo mnie dziwią.. 
> Żeby było jasne ja nic nie sprzedaje bo nawet nie mam co  
> Jednak jakiś czas temu sama byłam w takiej sytuacji i na przesyłkę z WOW nie mogłam liczyć. 
> Niestety gdy sie do nich odezwalam miałam 8 i po tygodnia ciazy i odmówiły mi wysłania tabletek! 
> Przesłaly mi listę klinik gdzie mozna wykonać zabieg tylko nie przyszło im do głowy, ze na taki wyjazd nie mogę sobie pozwolić ani czasowo ani tym bardziej finansowo! 
> Faktycznie osoby, które kupują Arthrotec czy tam Arthrotec Forte w polskiej aptece a potem chcą wziąć za niego kilka setek to przesada ale te nieliczne osoby, które na prawdę mają oryginalne leki sprowadzone zza granicy moim skromnym zdaniem są potrzebne! 
> Nie rozumiem jak niektórzy mogą oczekiwać po takich osobach cen na poziomie fundacji pomocowych skoro prawda jest taka, ze wystarczy sprawdzić jakie ceny za takie leki maja np. internetowe apteki w krajach gdzie są one legalne! 
> Niestety nie jest to 300 czy 400 zł. Ja robiłam dokładny research bo bałam sie oszustwa i na prawdę rynkowe ceny leku Mifepristone i oryginalnego Misoprostolu nijak nie są zbliżone do 70 czy 90€ ! 
> Rozumiem, ze każdy chciałby jak najtaniej ale to już trochę bezczelność oczekiwac, ze ktoś zakupi leki, sprowadzi je do naszego kraju, poniesie całe ryzyko z tym związane a następnie odsprzeda poniżej kosztów bo niestety ale tego właśnie oczekują niektóre osoby tutaj. 
> ...


Dziewczyny  z  WOW maja  tabletki pewne.a  ze  Tobie  nie zamowily to  tylko  Twoj  problem  ze  bylas  juz  w  osmym  tygodniu  ciazy,wiec  do  nich nie  miej  zadnych  pretensji,a  jeszcze   z  grzecznosci  daly  linki  do  klinik i jeszcze  Ci  zle??? Nie  osmieszaj  sie  handlarzu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w trakcie trzeciej dawki wylecial skrzep wielkosci sliwki. Byly tam widoczne jakby biale nitki. To to ? Nie musze brac tej czwartej dawki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wieści co tak czytam posty na tym forum i bardzo fajnie, ze tyle kobiet pomaga sobie na wzajem ale te nagonki na osoby, które chcą odsprzedać taki czy inny lek bardzo mnie dziwią.. 
> Żeby było jasne ja nic nie sprzedaje bo nawet nie mam co  
> Jednak jakiś czas temu sama byłam w takiej sytuacji i na przesyłkę z WOW nie mogłam liczyć. 
> Niestety gdy sie do nich odezwalam miałam 8 i po tygodnia ciazy i odmówiły mi wysłania tabletek! 
> Przesłaly mi listę klinik gdzie mozna wykonać zabieg tylko nie przyszło im do głowy, ze na taki wyjazd nie mogę sobie pozwolić ani czasowo ani tym bardziej finansowo! 
> Faktycznie osoby, które kupują Arthrotec czy tam Arthrotec Forte w polskiej aptece a potem chcą wziąć za niego kilka setek to przesada ale te nieliczne osoby, które na prawdę mają oryginalne leki sprowadzone zza granicy moim skromnym zdaniem są potrzebne! 
> Nie rozumiem jak niektórzy mogą oczekiwać po takich osobach cen na poziomie fundacji pomocowych skoro prawda jest taka, ze wystarczy sprawdzić jakie ceny za takie leki maja np. internetowe apteki w krajach gdzie są one legalne! 
> Niestety nie jest to 300 czy 400 zł. Ja robiłam dokładny research bo bałam sie oszustwa i na prawdę rynkowe ceny leku Mifepristone i oryginalnego Misoprostolu nijak nie są zbliżone do 70 czy 90€ ! 
> Rozumiem, ze każdy chciałby jak najtaniej ale to już trochę bezczelność oczekiwac, ze ktoś zakupi leki, sprowadzi je do naszego kraju, poniesie całe ryzyko z tym związane a następnie odsprzeda poniżej kosztów bo niestety ale tego właśnie oczekują niektóre osoby tutaj. 
> ...


Aha czyli mam  rozumiec ze po Arth.dziewczyny sie truja,a po tabletkach za pare stow od  handlarzy to juz nie?A gdzie pewnosc ze dostanie sie tabletki oryginalne? Ja bralam arth.i jakos mi nic po tym nie bylo i wystarczylo tylko 50 zl,aby udalo sie poronic.PS,LECZ SIE NA GLOWE OSZUSCIE I TAK BEZSENSU SIE NIE REKLAMUJ BO TU NIE MA GLUPICH I NAIWNYCH.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Was Kobietki  
> Na tym forum znalazłam sie przez problem, który pojawił sie w moim życiu jak grom z jasnego nieba.....
> Każda z Was domyśla sie o co chodzi.. 
> Chce prosić o pomoc kogoś kto dobrze zna sie na temacie ponieważ wczoraj zakupiłam leki... Zakupiłam je osobiście, sprawdziłam, obejrzalam, wynalazłam w internecie stronkę firmy, która je produkuje i uważam, ze są w porządku ale jak tak poczytalam sobie o tych wszystkich oszustwach to dla pewności chciałabym żeby ktoś kto zna sie na takich tabletkach obejrzał może zdjęcie i potwierdził, ze mogę je spokojnie zażywać! 
> To są leki Mifegest Kit Combipack od Mifepristone Tablets IP and Misoprostol Tablets IP. W opakowaniu jest Mifepristone IP 200 mg. jedno i cztery tabletki Misoprostol IP 200 mcg. - to jest jeden listek w pudełku i do tego jest drugie pudełko w którym są dwa listki w każdym po cztery tabletki Misoprost 200 Misoprostol Tablets IP 200 mcg. 
> Czy tak powinno to wyglądać? Ktoś pomoże?


Jest tak jak powinno być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wieści co tak czytam posty na tym forum i bardzo fajnie, ze tyle kobiet pomaga sobie na wzajem ale te nagonki na osoby, które chcą odsprzedać taki czy inny lek bardzo mnie dziwią.. 
> Żeby było jasne ja nic nie sprzedaje bo nawet nie mam co  
> Jednak jakiś czas temu sama byłam w takiej sytuacji i na przesyłkę z WOW nie mogłam liczyć. 
> Niestety gdy sie do nich odezwalam miałam 8 i po tygodnia ciazy i odmówiły mi wysłania tabletek! 
> Przesłaly mi listę klinik gdzie mozna wykonać zabieg tylko nie przyszło im do głowy, ze na taki wyjazd nie mogę sobie pozwolić ani czasowo ani tym bardziej finansowo! 
> Faktycznie osoby, które kupują Arthrotec czy tam Arthrotec Forte w polskiej aptece a potem chcą wziąć za niego kilka setek to przesada ale te nieliczne osoby, które na prawdę mają oryginalne leki sprowadzone zza granicy moim skromnym zdaniem są potrzebne! 
> Nie rozumiem jak niektórzy mogą oczekiwać po takich osobach cen na poziomie fundacji pomocowych skoro prawda jest taka, ze wystarczy sprawdzić jakie ceny za takie leki maja np. internetowe apteki w krajach gdzie są one legalne! 
> Niestety nie jest to 300 czy 400 zł. Ja robiłam dokładny research bo bałam sie oszustwa i na prawdę rynkowe ceny leku Mifepristone i oryginalnego Misoprostolu nijak nie są zbliżone do 70 czy 90€ ! 
> Rozumiem, ze każdy chciałby jak najtaniej ale to już trochę bezczelność oczekiwac, ze ktoś zakupi leki, sprowadzi je do naszego kraju, poniesie całe ryzyko z tym związane a następnie odsprzeda poniżej kosztów bo niestety ale tego właśnie oczekują niektóre osoby tutaj. 
> ...


Ale  farmazony! A gdzie ma dziewczyna pewnosc ze ci co niby sprowadzaja tabletki zza granicy to nie oszusci i nie ma tam apapu?Widac ze namawiasz kobiety ale nie truly sie arth.nie zamawialy z wow,tylko za  dobrych pare stow  od  handlarzy i oszustow ha ha ha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wieści co tak czytam posty na tym forum i bardzo fajnie, ze tyle kobiet pomaga sobie na wzajem ale te nagonki na osoby, które chcą odsprzedać taki czy inny lek bardzo mnie dziwią.. 
> Żeby było jasne ja nic nie sprzedaje bo nawet nie mam co  
> Jednak jakiś czas temu sama byłam w takiej sytuacji i na przesyłkę z WOW nie mogłam liczyć. 
> Niestety gdy sie do nich odezwalam miałam 8 i po tygodnia ciazy i odmówiły mi wysłania tabletek! 
> Przesłaly mi listę klinik gdzie mozna wykonać zabieg tylko nie przyszło im do głowy, ze na taki wyjazd nie mogę sobie pozwolić ani czasowo ani tym bardziej finansowo! 
> Faktycznie osoby, które kupują Arthrotec czy tam Arthrotec Forte w polskiej aptece a potem chcą wziąć za niego kilka setek to przesada ale te nieliczne osoby, które na prawdę mają oryginalne leki sprowadzone zza granicy moim skromnym zdaniem są potrzebne! 
> Nie rozumiem jak niektórzy mogą oczekiwać po takich osobach cen na poziomie fundacji pomocowych skoro prawda jest taka, ze wystarczy sprawdzić jakie ceny za takie leki maja np. internetowe apteki w krajach gdzie są one legalne! 
> Niestety nie jest to 300 czy 400 zł. Ja robiłam dokładny research bo bałam sie oszustwa i na prawdę rynkowe ceny leku Mifepristone i oryginalnego Misoprostolu nijak nie są zbliżone do 70 czy 90€ ! 
> Rozumiem, ze każdy chciałby jak najtaniej ale to już trochę bezczelność oczekiwac, ze ktoś zakupi leki, sprowadzi je do naszego kraju, poniesie całe ryzyko z tym związane a następnie odsprzeda poniżej kosztów bo niestety ale tego właśnie oczekują niektóre osoby tutaj. 
> ...


Najadlas sie babo za duzo tych tabletek sprowadzanych  zza  granicy i padlo na mozg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aha czyli mam  rozumiec ze po Arth.dziewczyny sie truja,a po tabletkach za pare stow od  handlarzy to juz nie?A gdzie pewnosc ze dostanie sie tabletki oryginalne? Ja bralam arth.i jakos mi nic po tym nie bylo i wystarczylo tylko 50 zl,aby udalo sie poronic.PS,LECZ SIE NA GLOWE OSZUSCIE I TAK BEZSENSU SIE NIE REKLAMUJ BO TU NIE MA GLUPICH I NAIWNYCH.


Nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem ale wyzywanie innych niezłe ci wychodzi! 
Gdzie masz tu reklamę czegokolwiek!? Proszę wskaż fragment cokolwiek oferujący????? 
Dla mnie po prostu szczera porada nie polega na narzucaniu komuś Takich czy innych rozwiązań! 
Napisałam, ze każdy może kupić to co chce za ile chce i od kogo zechce i gdzie tu widzisz autoreklamę!!?? 
Rzuca sie wam juz na głowy od tego węszenia spisku w każdym poście i posadzania o próbę oszustwa każdego kto sie tu pojawia i napisze coś wam nie w smak!!! 
Czy ja napisałam, ze Arthrotec kogoś truje!? Tylko tyle, ze jest to lek dostępny w Polsce i każdy może go sobie zakupić na własna rękę wiec faktycznie 700 złotych za niego to bardzo wielkie przebicie. Zestawów z WOW nie kupisz sobie w aptece a chyba jednak są troszkę skuteczniejsze skoro taka znana fundacja i wszystkie kliniki itp właśnie tych leków używają! Gdyby tak nie było to przysłały by Tobie Arthrotec! 
Wyzwalas mnie od najgorszych tylko za wyrażenie mojej opinii! Ja przynamniej Misoprostol który został mi z kuracji oddałam dziewczynie za darmo! Poszukaj sobie mądralo na tym forum! Co prawda tylko 4 tabletki ale nie wzięłam złotówki a ty jak pomogłas komukolwiek poza wyzwiskami !?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem ale wyzywanie innych niezłe ci wychodzi! 
> Gdzie masz tu reklamę czegokolwiek!? Proszę wskaż fragment cokolwiek oferujący????? 
> Dla mnie po prostu szczera porada nie polega na narzucaniu komuś Takich czy innych rozwiązań! 
> Napisałam, ze każdy może kupić to co chce za ile chce i od kogo zechce i gdzie tu widzisz autoreklamę!!?? 
> Rzuca sie wam juz na głowy od tego węszenia spisku w każdym poście i posadzania o próbę oszustwa każdego kto sie tu pojawia i napisze coś wam nie w smak!!! 
> Czy ja napisałam, ze Arthrotec kogoś truje!? Tylko tyle, ze jest to lek dostępny w Polsce i każdy może go sobie zakupić na własna rękę wiec faktycznie 700 złotych za niego to bardzo wielkie przebicie. Zestawów z WOW nie kupisz sobie w aptece a chyba jednak są troszkę skuteczniejsze skoro taka znana fundacja i wszystkie kliniki itp właśnie tych leków używają! Gdyby tak nie było to przysłały by Tobie Arthrotec! 
> Wyzwalas mnie od najgorszych tylko za wyrażenie mojej opinii! Ja przynamniej Misoprostol który został mi z kuracji oddałam dziewczynie za darmo! Poszukaj sobie mądralo na tym forum! Co prawda tylko 4 tabletki ale nie wzięłam złotówki a ty jak pomogłas komukolwiek poza wyzwiskami !?


Napisalas  ze  dziewczyny sie faszeruja arth.Nie rozumiem....Kazdymi tabletkami ludzie sie  faszeruja nie majac pewnosci czy pomoga.Tak pomoglam dziewczynie,wczoraj tutaj mi dziekowala.A co do wow.pomogly nie jednej  dziewczynie,a ze biora za to kase to chyba normalne...nikt by nie chcial siedziec non  stop odpowiadajac na tysiace pytan za darmo.Na wow przynajmniej  tabletki sa pewne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żeby młode kobiety były takie wulgarne szok czytam i nie wierze! 
Szukałam tu kiedyś pomocy dla córki i weszło mi w nawyk zaglądanie tu co jakiś czas ale 
jak czytam to wszystko jak sobie wzajemne ublizacie wyzywacie od idiotek, bezczelnych, kretynek, 
morderczyn, oszustek i naciagaczek to aż wstyd mi, ze jestem kobieta w tym kraju! 
Skąd w was wszystkich bierze sie taka agresja do siebie na wzajem nie pojmuje tego to 
strasznie przykre i brzydko wyglada! 
Nie każdy wzbudza nasza sympatie ale czasem lepiej pewne rzeczy zignorować niz bez chwili 
wahania atakować. Moje córki sa pewnie w podobnym wieku do większości kobiet tutaj ale 
nie widzę u nich takiej frustracji i agresji i nienawiści do otoczenia. 
Pomagajcie sobie nawzajem to bardzo szlachetne angażować sie w problemy innych osób a 
na tych którzy was drażnią po prostu nie reagujcie! Szkoda nerwów a od zawsze wiadomo, ze 
złość piękności szkodzi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Halo! Wy sie tu kłucicie a ja umierem ze strachu. Jak napusalam pare postow wyzej ze trakcie trzeciej dawki wylecial mi skrzep wielkosci sliwki. Normalnie taka kula krwi i widocznie w niej jakby biale nitki. Czy to to ? Po tym przestal bolec brzuch i plecy, krwawienie tez jakby ustalo. Brac w razie czego czwartą dawke po 4 tab czy nie ma potrzeby. Mam sam art. 8 tab juz zostalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żeby młode kobiety były takie wulgarne szok czytam i nie wierze! 
> Szukałam tu kiedyś pomocy dla córki i weszło mi w nawyk zaglądanie tu co jakiś czas ale 
> jak czytam to wszystko jak sobie wzajemne ublizacie wyzywacie od idiotek, bezczelnych, kretynek, 
> morderczyn, oszustek i naciagaczek to aż wstyd mi, ze jestem kobieta w tym kraju! 
> Skąd w was wszystkich bierze sie taka agresja do siebie na wzajem nie pojmuje tego to 
> strasznie przykre i brzydko wyglada! 
> Nie każdy wzbudza nasza sympatie ale czasem lepiej pewne rzeczy zignorować niz bez chwili 
> wahania atakować. Moje córki sa pewnie w podobnym wieku do większości kobiet tutaj ale 
> nie widzę u nich takiej frustracji i agresji i nienawiści do otoczenia. 
> ...


Nikt tu nie jest  wulgarny,tylko ze jak ktos pisze totalne  bzdury i reklamuja sie oszusci to chyba mozna zareagowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisalas  ze  dziewczyny sie faszeruja arth.Nie rozumiem....Kazdymi tabletkami ludzie sie  faszeruja nie majac pewnosci czy pomoga.Tak pomoglam dziewczynie,wczoraj tutaj mi dziekowala.A co do wow.pomogly nie jednej  dziewczynie,a ze biora za to kase to chyba normalne...nikt by nie chcial siedziec non  stop odpowiadajac na tysiace pytan za darmo.Na wow przynajmniej  tabletki sa pewne


Dobrze, przepraszam faktycznie tak sie wyraziłam chodzilo mi o to, ze 
czytam nie raz jak dziewczyny opisują jak zażyły po 20 tabletek albo i więcej i tak bardzo złe sie czuja 
a ciąża nadal trwa.. Widzisz złościsz sie na mnie a prawda jest taka, ze tez mnie oszukano i z tego właśnie 
powodu zrobił sie u mnie ponad 8 tydzień! Dziewczyna, która mnie okradła bo inaczej tego nie nazwę doprowadziła 
swoim zachowaniem do tego, ze pózniej WOW mi odmówiło mimo ze wpłacilam im 90€ jak kazaly. 
I gdybym nie znalazła tabletek w Polsce to musiałabym chyba wziąć kredyt na wyjazd za granice na zabieg
bo po tych pierwszych lekach niewiadomego pochodzenia nie odważyła bym sie juz zachować tej ciazy! 
Mogły to być zwykle witaminy a mogło być coś innego szkodliwego. Próbowałam pytać tej dziewczyny, która mi je 
przysłała by powiedziała chociaż co to było ze dam jej juz spokój tylko niech powie ale niestety miała mnie juz gdzieś. 
Co do Arthrotecu to ja go wziac po prostu nie mogłam - ja nie mogę żadnych leków z grupy NLPZ bo mam krwawiące wrzody na dwunastnicy! Wiec nie oceniaj mnie nie znając i nie nazywaj idiotka, debilka czy handlarką naciągaczka bo mowię jeszcze raz ze nie mam nic na sprzedaż! 
Leki ostatecznie kupiłam osobiście tluklam sie po nie 4 godziny autem w jedna stronę z dusza na ramieniu, ze osoba mnie wystawi i przejade sie na marne taki kawał! 
Z 8 Misoprostoli zostało mi 4 niewykorzystane a był to cały kompletny listek wiec gdybym była taka jak mnie oskarżasz to bym próbowała je sprzedać a oddałam za darmo nawet zapłaciłam za przesyłkę do dziewczyny, która miała tylko 10 tabletek Cytotecu i bała sie, ze to okaże sie za mało a nie miała więcej pieniędzy bo tez juz ja oszukali i to z tego co opowiadała nie jeden raz! 
Facet wysłał jej niby zestaw obu leków czyli właśnie ten Cytotec i jakieś g*wno tabletkę wycinek z listka z przystawiona pieczątka RU-486! Widziałam zdjęcia to koło prawdziwej tabletki RU nawet nie leżało! I co powiesz na takiego gnoja!? Dalej sie ogłasza i dalej sprzedaje to osobom, które w desperacji dają sobie wmawiać ze to oryginalne leki! I jak nazwiesz takiego chama, który wysyła witaminy owinięte w gazety a na koniec ci naubliza albo drugi sprzedający Cytotec i Apap z nadrukiem RU-486 ??!!??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale  farmazony! A gdzie ma dziewczyna pewnosc ze ci co niby sprowadzaja tabletki zza granicy to nie oszusci i nie ma tam apapu?Widac ze namawiasz kobiety ale nie truly sie arth.nie zamawialy z wow,tylko za  dobrych pare stow  od  handlarzy i oszustow ha ha ha


I ta co pisze pierwsza głupia ze sie tu produkuje i druga głupia i chyba do okulisty musi pójść jak nie widzi co kupuje i nie wie czy to apap. Wiadomo ze tu sa same mądre co chcą dostać wszystko za darmo i jeszcze im do domu orzynies bo jak nie to jesteś oszust. Masz leki takie czy siakie tez jesteś oszust bo chcesz za nie kasę a zamiast jednej czy drugiej paniusi jeszcZe dopłacić żeby łaskawie od ciebie je wzięła! W dupach sie wam przewraca polaczki typowe daj im bo zapłacić to juz nie sa chętne! Załatw receptę zapłać za wizytę kup lek dostarcz im i jeszcE nc za to nie chcij bo przecież ci powiedzą ze to kosztuje 50 złotych. Mi nikt za darmo nic nie daje i jak coś komuś załatwiam i jeszcze płace za to i ryzykuje to ciekawe dlaczego mam to robić za friko!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Halo! Wy sie tu kłucicie a ja umierem ze strachu. Jak napusalam pare postow wyzej ze trakcie trzeciej dawki wylecial mi skrzep wielkosci sliwki. Normalnie taka kula krwi i widocznie w niej jakby biale nitki. Czy to to ? Po tym przestal bolec brzuch i plecy, krwawienie tez jakby ustalo. Brac w razie czego czwartą dawke po 4 tab czy nie ma potrzeby. Mam sam art. 8 tab juz zostalo


Ponawiam tego posta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny jestem dziś na urodzinach i myślę napić się alkoholu , jestem 4 dni po lyzeczkowaniu... doradźcie coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobrze, przepraszam faktycznie tak sie wyraziłam chodzilo mi o to, ze 
> czytam nie raz jak dziewczyny opisują jak zażyły po 20 tabletek albo i więcej i tak bardzo złe sie czuja 
> a ciąża nadal trwa.. Widzisz złościsz sie na mnie a prawda jest taka, ze tez mnie oszukano i z tego właśnie 
> powodu zrobił sie u mnie ponad 8 tydzień! Dziewczyna, która mnie okradła bo inaczej tego nie nazwę doprowadziła 
> swoim zachowaniem do tego, ze pózniej WOW mi odmówiło mimo ze wpłacilam im 90€ jak kazaly. 
> I gdybym nie znalazła tabletek w Polsce to musiałabym chyba wziąć kredyt na wyjazd za granice na zabieg
> bo po tych pierwszych lekach niewiadomego pochodzenia nie odważyła bym sie juz zachować tej ciazy! 
> Mogły to być zwykle witaminy a mogło być coś innego szkodliwego. Próbowałam pytać tej dziewczyny, która mi je 
> przysłała by powiedziała chociaż co to było ze dam jej juz spokój tylko niech powie ale niestety miała mnie juz gdzieś. 
> ...


Po pierwsze  :Stick Out Tongue: ierdzielisz glupoty, zeby womenki komus w 8 tc odmówiły. Chyba nie nie potrafisz obliczyc ciąży z daty ostatniej miesiaczki. Po drugie, wytłumacz mi, jak nie mozesz brac Arthotecu, a "misoprostol" juz tak ??? Przecież arthrotec to tez misoprostol....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny w trakcie trzeciej dawki wylecial skrzep wielkosci sliwki. Byly tam widoczne jakby biale nitki. To to ? Nie musze brac tej czwartej dawki ?


Tego nikt nie wie czy to jest to. A bóle przeszly ? Tzn skurcze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam tego posta


Juz temat zakończony chciałam tylko wytłumaczyć, ze nie mam nic na sprzedaż i nie o to mi chodziło! 
Jak ja brałam tabletki to miałam przerwać gdy krwawienie będzie natężeniem przypominało intensywna miesiączkę. 
Wzięłam RU i potem dwa razy po 2 tabl Misoprostolu i więcej nie musiałam. 
Musisz kontrolować natężenie krwawienia -jeśli macicy juz ładnie sie oczyszcza to myśle, ze nie musisz brać juz większej ilości tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam tego posta


Jestem jestem. Wróciłam juz do Ciebie bo bylam ciekawa. Tak jak odpisalam przed chwila, tego nie wiadomo. Moglo sie udać ale musisz to sprawdzic albo u lekaza albo robiac bete tak jak pisalas rano. Przeszedl ból ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny jestem dziś na urodzinach i myślę napić się alkoholu , jestem 4 dni po lyzeczkowaniu... doradźcie coś


Ponawiam ponawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam ponawiam



W czym ma Ci zaszkodzic alkohol ? Na zdrowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem jestem. Wróciłam juz do Ciebie bo bylam ciekawa. Tak jak odpisalam przed chwila, tego nie wiadomo. Moglo sie udać ale musisz to sprawdzic albo u lekaza albo robiac bete tak jak pisalas rano. Przeszedl ból ?


Tak bol przeszedl. Boli mnie tylko czasami mocno zoładek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz temat zakończony chciałam tylko wytłumaczyć, ze nie mam nic na sprzedaż i nie o to mi chodziło! 
> Jak ja brałam tabletki to miałam przerwać gdy krwawienie będzie natężeniem przypominało intensywna miesiączkę. 
> Wzięłam RU i potem dwa razy po 2 tabl Misoprostolu i więcej nie musiałam. 
> Musisz kontrolować natężenie krwawienia -jeśli macicy juz ładnie sie oczyszcza to myśle, ze nie musisz brać juz większej ilości tabletek.


Co ? Bzdura, krwawienie moze byc bardzo intensywne a poronienie nie wystapi albo na odwrot, krwawienie lekkie a poronienie bedzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W czym ma Ci zaszkodzic alkohol ? Na zdrowie


Ok to pije zdrowie za was aby wam się wszystko udało  :Wink: . Pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak bol przeszedl. Boli mnie tylko czasami mocno zoładek.


Oj. Żołądek moze bolec jeszcze przez kilka dni przez ilosc leku który wzięłas. Jak ból Ci przeszedl razem z tym co Ci wylecialo to mysle ze sie udało ale nie wiadmo na sto procent. Trzeba zrobic badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj. Żołądek moze bolec jeszcze przez kilka dni przez ilosc leku który wzięłas. Jak ból Ci przeszedl razem z tym co Ci wylecialo to mysle ze sie udało ale nie wiadmo na sto procent. Trzeba zrobic badania


Bety dzis nie zrobilam i juz zaluje w pon. Bylo by w sam raz a teraz czekac na pon robic pierwsza bete a w srode druga to masakra. Moj lekarz przyjmuje dopiero we wtorek wiec i tak zle i tak nie dobrze. Bede musiala uzbroic sie w cierpliwosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj. Żołądek moze bolec jeszcze przez kilka dni przez ilosc leku który wzięłas. Jak ból Ci przeszedl razem z tym co Ci wylecialo to mysle ze sie udało ale nie wiadmo na sto procent. Trzeba zrobic badania


W sensie ból brzucha, skurcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwsze ierdzielisz glupoty, zeby womenki komus w 8 tc odmówiły. Chyba nie nie potrafisz obliczyc ciąży z daty ostatniej miesiaczki. Po drugie, wytłumacz mi, jak nie mozesz brac Arthotecu, a "misoprostol" juz tak ??? Przecież arthrotec to tez misoprostol....


 Po pierwsze ja Ciebie nie obrzucam inwektywami wiec pierdzielenie głupot sobie daruj! 
Mam wszystkie maile od WOW - chętnie Ci je udostępnie skoro nie wierzysz! 
Był 8 tydzień i 5 dzień ciąży! 
Po wypełnieniu tej ankiety najpierw kazaly wpłacić darowiznę i napisały, ze dopiero wtedy lekarz indywidualnie rozpatrzy moją sytuację
W kolejnym mailu kazaly mi wysłać zdjęcie mojego USG z widoczna data wykonania i czytelnym imieniem i nazwiskiem. 
Zapłaciłam, wysłałam i następnego dnia dostałam e-mail zwrotny, ze niestety ale nie mogę juz ich zdaniem skorzystać z tabletek. Dostałam spis lecznic, w których wykonywane są zabiegi. 
Tyle w kwestii WOW. 
Co do pytania numer dwa: 
nie mogę zażywać żadnych leków z grupy NLPZ (Niesteroidowe leki przeciwzapalne) ponieważ działają one drażniąco na błonę śluzową układu pokarmowego a ja mam wrzody! 
Nie mogę np. brać Ibupromu, Aulinu, Nurofenu, Ibum, i jeszcze wielu innych! 
Diclofenac jest jedna z tych substancji należąca do grupy NLPZ! 
Zobacz sobie ulotkę od Arthrotecu:
" KIEDY NIE STOSOWAĆ LEKU ARTHROTEC: - jeśli pacjent ma uczulenie na diklofenak, kwas acetylosalicylowy, leki z grupy niesteroidowych leków przeciwzapalnych (NLPZ) .... 
- w przypadku czynnej choroby wrzodowej żołądka i (lub) dwunastnicy, perforacji lub krwawienia, 
Lek Arthrotec może powodować ciężkie działania niepożądane doryczace układu pokarmowego, w rym stany zapalne, krwawienie, owrzodzenie oraz perforacje żołądka, jelita cienkiego i jelita grubego, migace kończyć sie zgonem. " 
Nie będę bezsensownie kopiować dalej - sens na pewno rozumiesz! 
Mówiąc w dużym uproszczeniu nie mogłam wziac Arthrotecu bo moje wnętrzności mogłyby tego nie wytrzymać. 

Sam Misoprostol działa odwrotnie - osłonowo i korzystnie przy moim schorzeniu dlatego mogłam zażyć go bez obaw i nic złego mi się nie stało!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj. Żołądek moze bolec jeszcze przez kilka dni przez ilosc leku który wzięłas. Jak ból Ci przeszedl razem z tym co Ci wylecialo to mysle ze sie udało ale nie wiadmo na sto procent. Trzeba zrobic badania


Najlepiej to idz do lekarza na usg niech sprawdzi. Bo nawet jezeli sie udalo to musi sprawdzic czy macica sie dobrze oczyszcza czy nie trzeba lyzeczkowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej to idz do lekarza na usg niech sprawdzi. Bo nawet jezeli sie udalo to musi sprawdzic czy macica sie dobrze oczyszcza czy nie trzeba lyzeczkowania


I chyba tak zrobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ? Bzdura, krwawienie moze byc bardzo intensywne a poronienie nie wystapi albo na odwrot, krwawienie lekkie a poronienie bedzie.


Czyli Twoim zdaniem ciagle pełne krwawienie nie wystarczy ?? 
Dopóki krwawienie trwa to poronienie jest w toku. A czy będzie kompletne okaże sie na USG!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwsze ja Ciebie nie obrzucam inwektywami wiec pierdzielenie głupot sobie daruj! 
> Mam wszystkie maile od WOW - chętnie Ci je udostępnie skoro nie wierzysz! 
> Był 8 tydzień i 5 dzień ciąży! 
> Po wypełnieniu tej ankiety najpierw kazaly wpłacić darowiznę i napisały, ze dopiero wtedy lekarz indywidualnie rozpatrzy moją sytuację
> W kolejnym mailu kazaly mi wysłać zdjęcie mojego USG z widoczna data wykonania i czytelnym imieniem i nazwiskiem. 
> Zapłaciłam, wysłałam i następnego dnia dostałam e-mail zwrotny, ze niestety ale nie mogę juz ich zdaniem skorzystać z tabletek. Dostałam spis lecznic, w których wykonywane są zabiegi. 
> Tyle w kwestii WOW. 
> Co do pytania numer dwa: 
> nie mogę zażywać żadnych leków z grupy NLPZ (Niesteroidowe leki przeciwzapalne) ponieważ działają one drażniąco na błonę śluzową układu pokarmowego a ja mam wrzody! 
> ...


Co za problem przeciąć tabletkę i wyciągnąć rdzeń? Dziewczyny tak robią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I ta co pisze pierwsza głupia ze sie tu produkuje i druga głupia i chyba do okulisty musi pójść jak nie widzi co kupuje i nie wie czy to apap. Wiadomo ze tu sa same mądre co chcą dostać wszystko za darmo i jeszcze im do domu orzynies bo jak nie to jesteś oszust. Masz leki takie czy siakie tez jesteś oszust bo chcesz za nie kasę a zamiast jednej czy drugiej paniusi jeszcZe dopłacić żeby łaskawie od ciebie je wzięła! W dupach sie wam przewraca polaczki typowe daj im bo zapłacić to juz nie sa chętne! Załatw receptę zapłać za wizytę kup lek dostarcz im i jeszcE nc za to nie chcij bo przecież ci powiedzą ze to kosztuje 50 złotych. Mi nikt za darmo nic nie daje i jak coś komuś załatwiam i jeszcze płace za to i ryzykuje to ciekawe dlaczego mam to robić za friko!


A malo to sie dziewczyn nabralo na apap?Masz pewnosc ze tabletki sprowadzane z zagranicy albo  przez internet  sa  takie jakie powinny  byc? Nie sadze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co za problem przeciąć tabletkę i wyciągnąć rdzeń? Dziewczyny tak robią.


Dokladnie, przeciez ten rdzen sie wypluwa..dziewczyna ewidentnie nie wie o czym gada, tylko sieje zamęt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam tego posta


Ale my nie wiemy co sie dzieje w twojej macicy...zrob bete  w  poniedzialek ,idz do ginekologa i bedziesz pewna wtedy.Mi lecialy duze skrzepy i nadal bylam w ciazy,dopiero jak wylecialo to cos dziwnego,watroba mega duza to wiedzialam ze to  jest to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli Twoim zdaniem ciagle pełne krwawienie nie wystarczy ?? 
> Dopóki krwawienie trwa to poronienie jest w toku. A czy będzie kompletne okaże sie na USG!


Nie mowie ze do póki jest krwawienie to jest ciąża tylko to ze bardzo krwawisz to nie znaczy ze sie udalo !!!! Bo pomimo krwawienia i skrzepow, zarodek moze nadal byc . Kumasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I chyba tak zrobie.


Wiecej Ci nie moge pomoc. Jak bedziesz po wizycie u lekarza albo jak cos sie jeszcze wydarzy do wizyty to pisz marysia.lew@onet.pl to Ja od rana Ci odpisuje. Pozdrawiam i odpoczywaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A malo to sie dziewczyn nabralo na apap?Masz pewnosc ze tabletki sprowadzane z zagranicy albo  przez internet  sa  takie jakie powinny  byc? Nie sadze.


   Dlatego zamawia się takie tabletki, które można sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Strona skleptp znacie? Mozna kupowac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Strona skleptp znacie? Mozna kupowac?


   A ile chcą za tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile chcą za tabletki?


Ile by nie chcieli, to oszuści. Tym bardziej ze najpierw chca kasę, i kupujesz kota w worku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile by nie chcieli, to oszuści. Tym bardziej ze najpierw chca kasę, i kupujesz kota w worku.


   No to nawet nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać. Niech dziewczyna da sobie spokój.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile by nie chcieli, to oszuści. Tym bardziej ze najpierw chca kasę, i kupujesz kota w worku.


Skąd wiesz ? Trzeba zapytac o przesylke za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci . Na wlasny koszt. Wtedy sie okaże. Jak sie zgodza to ok jak nie to lipa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd wiesz ? Trzeba zapytac o przesylke za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci . Na wlasny koszt. Wtedy sie okaże. Jak sie zgodza to ok jak nie to lipa


   Ale przecież dziewczyna wyraźnie napisała,że najpierw chcą kasę. Zanim odpowiesz przeczytaj uważnie post.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I ta co pisze pierwsza głupia ze sie tu produkuje i druga głupia i chyba do okulisty musi pójść jak nie widzi co kupuje i nie wie czy to apap. Wiadomo ze tu sa same mądre co chcą dostać wszystko za darmo i jeszcze im do domu orzynies bo jak nie to jesteś oszust. Masz leki takie czy siakie tez jesteś oszust bo chcesz za nie kasę a zamiast jednej czy drugiej paniusi jeszcZe dopłacić żeby łaskawie od ciebie je wzięła! W dupach sie wam przewraca polaczki typowe daj im bo zapłacić to juz nie sa chętne! Załatw receptę zapłać za wizytę kup lek dostarcz im i jeszcE nc za to nie chcij bo przecież ci powiedzą ze to kosztuje 50 złotych. Mi nikt za darmo nic nie daje i jak coś komuś załatwiam i jeszcze płace za to i ryzykuje to ciekawe dlaczego mam to robić za friko!


Mi nikt recepty nie zamawiał,arth.kupilam bez recepty czekając dzień aż sprowadza z hurtowni.A co do zarabiania to nikt nikomu nie zabrania...Ale żeby od razu takie sumy wystawiać jak pewne osoby to już gruba przesada...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I ta co pisze pierwsza głupia ze sie tu produkuje i druga głupia i chyba do okulisty musi pójść jak nie widzi co kupuje i nie wie czy to apap. Wiadomo ze tu sa same mądre co chcą dostać wszystko za darmo i jeszcze im do domu orzynies bo jak nie to jesteś oszust. Masz leki takie czy siakie tez jesteś oszust bo chcesz za nie kasę a zamiast jednej czy drugiej paniusi jeszcZe dopłacić żeby łaskawie od ciebie je wzięła! W dupach sie wam przewraca polaczki typowe daj im bo zapłacić to juz nie sa chętne! Załatw receptę zapłać za wizytę kup lek dostarcz im i jeszcE nc za to nie chcij bo przecież ci powiedzą ze to kosztuje 50 złotych. Mi nikt za darmo nic nie daje i jak coś komuś załatwiam i jeszcze płace za to i ryzykuje to ciekawe dlaczego mam to robić za friko!


To za ile cenisz sobie tą fatyge pójścia do lekarza po recepte ( bo skoro tak piszesz tzn ze masz taką mozliwosc bo nie kazdemu lekarz wypisze recepte)  i wykupienia w aptece leku np 20 szt arthrotecu  ? 50zł ? Lek ok 50, twoja fatyga 50 + wysylka tak ? Bo z tego co tu widzialam to chcą 200 a  czasem nawet 300 zl za paczke 20 szt wiec nie przesadzajmy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi nikt recepty nie zamawiał,arth.kupilam bez recepty czekając dzień aż sprowadza z hurtowni.A co do zarabiania to nikt nikomu nie zabrania...Ale żeby od razu takie sumy wystawiać jak pewne osoby to już gruba przesada...


   Akurat miałaś bardzo dużo szczęścia, bo mega rzadko zdarza się,że jakiś farmaceuta sprzeda arthrotec bez recepty. A tak przy okazji - nie wiem w czym Wy macie problem. Internet aż kipi od ogłoszeń osób które sprzedają ten specyfik - nie pasuje cena, nie zamawiam i wszystko na ten temat. Po co roztrząsać ten temat? Sprzedający i tak nie zmienią swoich cen. Zamiast roztrząsać to kilka dni, to czy nie lepiej podtrzymać na duchu lub wesprzeć dobrym słowem dziewczyny, które mają to przed sobą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To za ile cenisz sobie tą fatyge pójścia do lekarza po recepte ( bo skoro tak piszesz tzn ze masz taką mozliwosc bo nie kazdemu lekarz wypisze recepte)  i wykupienia w aptece leku np 20 szt arthrotecu  ? 50zł ? Lek ok 50, twoja fatyga 50 + wysylka tak ? Bo z tego co tu widzialam to chcą 200 a  czasem nawet 300 zl za paczke 20 szt wiec nie przesadzajmy.


   Ceni sobie tyle ile chce a Ty wcale nie musisz kupować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moge przyjac 3 dawki po 4 tabletki z tym ze nie chce ich trzymac pod jezykiem tylko rozpuscic w szklance i wypic? Oczywiscie srodek tabletki wyjac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy moge przyjac 3 dawki po 4 tabletki z tym ze nie chce ich trzymac pod jezykiem tylko rozpuscic w szklance i wypic? Oczywiscie srodek tabletki wyjac.


Nie mozesz ich wypić, bo one maja miec 30 minutowy kontakt ze śluzowka jamy ustnej. Gdyby mialy trafic od razu do Twojego żołądka, to mogłabyś je od razu polknac, a tak nie jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli pod jezyk... Nie wiem jak to zniose.. Upewnij mnie tylko czyy znalazlam dobre dawkowanie 3xpo 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i zadnej malej tabletki ze srodka nie polykam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli pod jezyk... Nie wiem jak to zniose.. Upewnij mnie tylko czyy znalazlam dobre dawkowanie 3xpo 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i zadnej malej tabletki ze srodka nie polykam?


    Dokładnie tak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki za pomoc. Zaczynam za chwile pierwsza dawke ale strasznie sie boje ze jednak moze sie nie udac i wyjdzie na jaw ze wogole jestem w ciazy i ze chcialam sama usunac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ceni sobie tyle ile chce a Ty wcale nie musisz kupować.


No i nie miałam zamiaru kupować arth.za 700 zł jak pewna pani mi oferowała,smiech ludzki.W moich okolicach nie pytają wogole o recepty na ten lek,a kupilam dwa opakowania w dwóch aptekach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za pomoc. Zaczynam za chwile pierwsza dawke ale strasznie sie boje ze jednak moze sie nie udac i wyjdzie na jaw ze wogole jestem w ciazy i ze chcialam sama usunac.


a czemu tak późno zaczynasz ? nie lepiej to zrobić w dzień ? w trakcie trzeba się dużo ruszać, nie spać, jesteś gotowa na 10 godzinny maraton ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 3 letnia coreczke i jest ona bardzo wymagajacym dzieckiem. Boje sie ze nie dam rady fizycznie w pierwszych bolach jej poprostu zapewnic opieke. Niby bedzie ze mna moj parner ale ona jest bardzo przyzwyczajona ze to ja wszystko jej ogarniam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za pomoc. Zaczynam za chwile pierwsza dawke ale strasznie sie boje ze jednak moze sie nie udac i wyjdzie na jaw ze wogole jestem w ciazy i ze chcialam sama usunac.


A nie lepiej zacząć w dzień?Zajmiesz się wtedy czymś bardziej się poruszasz,a tak to cała noc z głowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 3 letnia coreczke i jest ona bardzo wymagajacym dzieckiem. Boje sie ze nie dam rady fizycznie w pierwszych bolach jej poprostu zapewnic opieke. Niby bedzie ze mna moj parner ale ona jest bardzo przyzwyczajona ze to ja wszystko jej ogarniam.


Ale o jakich bólach Ty mówisz?Przeciez to nie poród.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy tego nie przechodzilam a tyle sie naczytalam ze sama juz nie wiem ale wiekszosc osob pisalo ze to strasznie boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja głupia chciałam kupić tabletki na aborcjatabletki.pl chyba nie przekrevilam nazwy , a potem przeczytałam tu ze to oszuści i trzeba było na konto 400 zł przelać..  dzięki Bogu ze trafiłam na to forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy tego nie przechodzilam a tyle sie naczytalam ze sama juz nie wiem ale wiekszosc osob pisalo ze to strasznie boli.


Poród przezylas to i to przeżyjesz...nic nie boli,bedziesz czuła najwyżej taki ból jak podczas okresu,i nie bierz teraz tylko zacznij rano czy chociaż w południe a nie o tej porze,dziecku klapsa w tyłek i będzie grzeczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki wielkie za porady. Zaczne jutro od rana ibzobaczymy jak to wyjdzie. Dobranoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam wstawić zdjęcie skrina ekranu z tej strony aborcjatabletki ale nie umiem..
To jakas masakra płacisz 400 zł i NIBY masz 3 tabletki mifepristone i 12 misoprostol. .. dodatkowo piszą , że miso można przyjąć tylko dopochwowo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec forte opakowanie 20 szt. Zaplacilam w aptece ok.45 zl sprzedam za 120 juz z wysylka. Wysylka za pobraniem z mozliwoscia otwarcia paczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam wstawić zdjęcie skrina ekranu z tej strony aborcjatabletki ale nie umiem..
> To jakas masakra płacisz 400 zł i NIBY masz 3 tabletki mifepristone i 12 misoprostol. .. dodatkowo piszą , że miso można przyjąć tylko dopochwowo...


Nasz zestaw zawiera 600mg Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostol zażywamy następująco:
- przyjmujemy 600mg Mifepristone czyli trzy tabletki, które są w zestawie doustnie i tylko taka forma jest prawidłowa. Po zażyciu następuje w naszym organizmie zatrzymanie wywarzanie progesteronu. Po 48 godzinach musimy wywołać miesiączkę, dlatego konieczne jest zażycie drugiego leku czyli Misoprostol.
- Misoprostol przyjmujemy dopochwowo, ponieważ tylko tak możemy wywołać miesiączkę i usunąć z naszego organizmu zarodek. Tabletki przyjmujemy po 4 co 4 godziny, aż do wystąpienia krwawienia. W trakcie przyjmowania będziemy odczuwać lekkie bóle podbrzusza, ale nie jest to zupełnie normalne, wywołane skurczami macicy. 
Po przeprowadzeniu zabiegu w celu bezpieczeństwa można udać się do ginekologa, natomiast ginekolog w żaden sposób nie jest w stanie sprawdzić w jaki sposób nastąpiło poronienie. 
Użycie zestawu zgodnie z naszymi zaleceniami jest w 100% bezpieczne i pewne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nasz zestaw zawiera 600mg Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostol zażywamy następująco:
> - przyjmujemy 600mg Mifepristone czyli trzy tabletki, które są w zestawie doustnie i tylko taka forma jest prawidłowa. Po zażyciu następuje w naszym organizmie zatrzymanie wywarzanie progesteronu. Po 48 godzinach musimy wywołać miesiączkę, dlatego konieczne jest zażycie drugiego leku czyli Misoprostol.
> - Misoprostol przyjmujemy dopochwowo, ponieważ tylko tak możemy wywołać miesiączkę i usunąć z naszego organizmu zarodek. Tabletki przyjmujemy po 4 co 4 godziny, aż do wystąpienia krwawienia. W trakcie przyjmowania będziemy odczuwać lekkie bóle podbrzusza, ale nie jest to zupełnie normalne, wywołane skurczami macicy. 
> Po przeprowadzeniu zabiegu w celu bezpieczeństwa można udać się do ginekologa, natomiast ginekolog w żaden sposób nie jest w stanie sprawdzić w jaki sposób nastąpiło poronienie. 
> Użycie zestawu zgodnie z naszymi zaleceniami jest w 100% bezpieczne i pewne.



no pierdoły, od razu widać, że ten kto pisał tą pseudo-instrukcje, nie ma pojęcia o czym pisze. Mifepristone wystarczy 200mcg, a misoprostolu z zestawem bierzemy tylko 4-6 tabletek, a nie dwanaście. To raz. A dwa, śmieszy mnie na starcie jak ktoś pisze "wywołujemy miesiączkę" .To nie żadna miesiączka, miesiączka jest wywołana przez hormony w przysadce, a to krwawienie, to jest po prostu poronienie, macica pozbywa się wyściółki ciążowej, zarodka, czasem w wyższej ciaży odchodzą też wody ! czy w trakcie  "miesiączki" mamy wody płodowe ? i nie ma znaczenia czy przyjmiesz dopochwowo, czy doustnie działa tak samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poród przezylas to i to przeżyjesz...nic nie boli,bedziesz czuła najwyżej taki ból jak podczas okresu,i nie bierz teraz tylko zacznij rano czy chociaż w południe a nie o tej porze,dziecku klapsa w tyłek i będzie grzeczne


Albo nie jestes matka albo jestes jakas patologiczna... Dziecku klapsa w tylek i bedzie grzeczne? Kto k.u.rwa pisze takie " rady". Sama sobie daj klapsa patelnia w czolo najlepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Planuje jutro wziac art tylko czy ktos moze mi dokladnie powiedziec dokladna instrukcje ile mam wzia, co ile i czy pod jezyk czy dopochwowo? Pozdrawiam  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3x4 tabletki,co trzy godziny, na 30 minut pod język, miedzy dziaslo a policzek lub dopochwowo, jak chcesz. W przypadku stosowania doustnego wypluc rdzenie, resztę papki polknac. Wiecej informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, bez pro-lifów, wyzwisk i inwektyw, na polskim forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł

Marzena 729.264.911

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450 zł

Marzena 729.264.911

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A malo to sie dziewczyn nabralo na apap?Masz pewnosc ze tabletki sprowadzane z zagranicy albo  przez internet  sa  takie jakie powinny  byc? Nie sadze.


Oczywiście, ze miałam pewność! Drugi raz sie nabrać juz nie dałam i zwyczajnie żadne przesyłki (nawet ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, itp..) nie wchodziły w grę! 
Zanim przekazałam pieniądze dokładnie obejrzalam leki! 
Skoro były zapakowane w listki, na których było wszystko wyszczególnione (a nie pieczątką RU-486 jak u tego idioty oszusta z oglaszamy24!!!) - nazwa leku, co zawiera i ile tego zawiera :P gdzie i kto go wyprodukował - nazwa firmy i adres a do tego data produkcji i data ważności plus numer serii czy tam partii leku. 
Skoro to wszystko zgadzało sie idealnie z informacjami na pudełku i było tak w przypadku obu leków to jaki był powód, ze miałam nie kupić!? 
Byłam juz tak nastraszona przez sytuacje z oszustką, odmowę z WOW i to wszystko co wyczytałam w internecie, ze odnalazłam nawet stronę firm produkujących oba leki i porównałam je ze zdjęciami na niej widocznymi :P 
Bardzo sie bałam, ze osoba z która sie umówiliśmy nie pojawi sie na miejscu spotkania, ze przejade sie taki kawał 
na marne albo, ze przyniesie inne leki niz te, których zdjęcia mi wysłała i wrócę z pustymi rękoma! 
Po tym wszystkim co przeżyłam przez te dwa tygodnie poszukiwań, nieudanych zakupów, oszustw, straconej kasy i do tego to czego sie naogladalam, naczytałam i nasłuchałam byłam bliska obłędu  :Frown:  
Jak zobaczyłam ze leki sa te same co na zdjęciach to żołądek wrócił mi chociaż częściowo na miejsce :P 
Przez te dwa tygodnie miałam tak ściśnięty ze strachu, ze zapomniałam juz jak sie normalnie je  :Frown:  Polykalam tylko na sile jakieś jogurty. 
Do osób, które sa w trakcie poszukiwań leków mogę powiedzieć tylko jedno - nie róbcie nic na szybko! Strach i panika sa najgorszym doradcą na świecie! 
Skrupulatnie sprawdźcie leki, które chcecie zakupić nie dawajcie pieniędzy dopóki nie obejrzycie co jest w pudełku, czytajcie wszystkie napisy na listkach! 
Zobaczcie w internecie jak dany lek powinien wyglądać - to bardzo ułatwi sam zakup! 
Bardzo ważna informacja jest tez taka, ze formalnie nie ma czegoś takiego jak RU-486 jest to lek Mifepristone 200 mg!!!  Jest ono w pojedynczym listku ale jest on dość spory a nie taki wycinek wielkości tabletki i zawiera wszelkie informacje o leku. Może tez być razem z Misoprostolem i wtedy w pudełku powinien być listek z jedna tabletka Mifepristone i czterema Misoprostol. Do takiego zestawu powinnyscie dostać drugi listek zawierający 4 tabletki Misoprostolu a do pojedynczej tabletki Mifepristonu dwa takie listki. 
Do Mifepristone gdy jest prawdziwy nie potrzeba aż 12 tabletek Misoprostolu tylko jest ich zwykle 8! 
Nie dajcie sie nabrać jak ja za pierwszym razem szkoda Waszych nerwów i pieniążków! 
Pewnie to co tu napisałam było juz opisywane na tym forum wiele razy ale może akurat zajrzy tu ktoś kto 
poszukuje leków i dzięki temu nie da sie namowic oszustom na witaminy czy Apap! 
Oby tak było w każdym przypadku  :Smile: )) 
Pozdrawiam i życzę spokojnej nocy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nasz zestaw zawiera 600mg Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostol zażywamy następująco:
> - przyjmujemy 600mg Mifepristone czyli trzy tabletki, które są w zestawie doustnie i tylko taka forma jest prawidłowa. Po zażyciu następuje w naszym organizmie zatrzymanie wywarzanie progesteronu. Po 48 godzinach musimy wywołać miesiączkę, dlatego konieczne jest zażycie drugiego leku czyli Misoprostol.
> - Misoprostol przyjmujemy dopochwowo, ponieważ tylko tak możemy wywołać miesiączkę i usunąć z naszego organizmu zarodek. Tabletki przyjmujemy po 4 co 4 godziny, aż do wystąpienia krwawienia. W trakcie przyjmowania będziemy odczuwać lekkie bóle podbrzusza, ale nie jest to zupełnie normalne, wywołane skurczami macicy. 
> Po przeprowadzeniu zabiegu w celu bezpieczeństwa można udać się do ginekologa, natomiast ginekolog w żaden sposób nie jest w stanie sprawdzić w jaki sposób nastąpiło poronienie. 
> Użycie zestawu zgodnie z naszymi zaleceniami jest w 100% bezpieczne i pewne.


Założę się, że w najlepszym wypadku dostaniesz od nich arth a w najgorszym po wpłaceniu kasy żadnej przesyłki nie zobaczysz na oczy! Ciekawe czy mozna odebrać osobiście ale jak znam życie to na pewno nie dają takiej opcji..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałam wstawić zdjęcie skrina ekranu z tej strony aborcjatabletki ale nie umiem..
> To jakas masakra płacisz 400 zł i NIBY masz 3 tabletki mifepristone i 12 misoprostol. .. dodatkowo piszą , że miso można przyjąć tylko dopochwowo...


Faktycznie co za bzdury tutaj wypisują..... Aż głowa boli! 


Zdjęcie Mifepristone ukradzione z internetu - widać nawet napis - zabezpieczenie przed kopiowaniem z nazwa
strony, z której pochodzi! Nie udało się im przyciąć zdjęcia tak by całkiem nie było go widać! W dodatku data ważności na leku 2011 rok  :Smile: )))) 
Reszta zdjeć to oczywiście sam Arthrotec czyli sprawa prosta jak drut - klasyczne oszustwo, które "uprawia" 99% handlarzy czyli sprzedawanie jako oryginalny zestaw Arthrotecu i placebo zamiast tabletki RU bo za sam Arth nie sa w stanie dostać tyle ile by chcieli!!!

" Niestety prawdziwe tabletki poronne można zastosowac do 9-12 tygodnia ciaży bez problemu ale są one w hurtowniach farmaceutycznych po prostu drogie a nie można ich nakupić na zapas ponieważ takie leki właśnie jak arthrotec czy cytotec mają bardzo krótki termin ważności. " - banialuki jakich mało nawet w internecie  :Smile: )) 
Arthrotec i Cytotec to normalne leki i terminy ważności mają nawet na 2 lata dwa lata do przodu! 
Z kolei Mifepristone nie kupi sie w żadnej hurtowni bo sa to leki ścisłego zarachowana i ich dystrybucja zajmują sie tylko kliniki i tzw. punkty aborcyjne! Czasem mozna je znaleźć w zagranicznych aptekach internetowych ale sa tam mega drogie! 
Jedyna możliwość żeby osoba prywatna miała takie leki jest raczej tylko taka ze ma kogoś znajomego pracującego w klinice kto zwyczajnie na lewo wynosi je ze swojego miejsca pracy bo w bzdury o hurtowych zakupach nigdy nie uwierzę! 

"Wraz z naszym zestawem otrzymasz obszerna instrukcje w języku polskim a także numer telefonu pod który możesz dzwoni przez całą doba a po drugiej stronie znajdziesz Pania Ginekolog która spokojnie odpowie na wszystkie pytania i poprowadzi Cię przez ta drogę za ręke oczywiscie wszystko w bestresowej atmosferze i bez pospiechu (posiadamy abonament nolimit więc po bez problemu oddzwaniamy po puszczeniu sygnalu)" - Panią Ginekolog skomentuję tylko w jeden sposób - hahahahahaha  :Smile: ))) 

 Jednym zdaniem - prymitywni oszuści mający za idiotki nas kobiety bo jak ktokolwiek mógł pomyśleć, ze znajdzie naiwne, które nabiorą sie na takie prostackie teksty?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile po arthrotecu powinien być okres u mnie w piątek minol 8tydzien i nic nie mam zadnej krwi.. Obawiam sie ze nie poronilam ale testy wychodzą negatywne..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś arthrotec na sprzedaż?

----------


## BD92

Witam, kupię arthrotec lub cytot** oraz ru 486, preferuję odbiór osobisty, Gliwice i okolice....

----------


## BD92

> Witam, kupię arthrotec lub cytot** oraz ru 486, preferuję odbiór osobisty, Gliwice i okolice....


Poprawiam - myślę że na cyt z ru486 raczej nie ma co liczyć więc pisać o arthrotec...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo nie jestes matka albo jestes jakas patologiczna... Dziecku klapsa w tylek i bedzie grzeczne? Kto k.u.rwa pisze takie " rady". Sama sobie daj klapsa patelnia w czolo najlepiej.


To byl akurat żart kobieto...A co do klapsów ja też je dostawała i żyje i Ty napewno też,a bezstresowe wychowanie jest takie dobre,nie sądzę.Piszac to mialam na myśli to aby kobieta spokojnie wzięła ten Arthrotec w dzień a nie w nocy zaczynala,bo w nocy będzie śpiąca zmęczona a przy art.jest lepiej jak się porusza więcej,choc by zabawy z dzieckiem,spacer to już duży plus

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, kupię arthrotec lub cytot** oraz ru 486, preferuję odbiór osobisty, Gliwice i okolice....


Napisz do womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile po arthrotecu powinien być okres u mnie w piątek minol 8tydzien i nic nie mam zadnej krwi.. Obawiam sie ze nie poronilam ale testy wychodzą negatywne..


To trzeba iść do lekarza,i lekarz zrobi dokładne badanie i powie czy jesteś w ciąży czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

raz dopochw.potem 2 razy doust.biegunka dreszcze plamienie moze od otarcia bo nie moglam wlozyc tabl nie wiem czemu.pewnie nic z tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A test ciążowy za ile można zrobić po poronieniu,bo za kilka dni pewnie wyjdzie nadal pozytywny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A test ciążowy za ile można zrobić po poronieniu,bo za kilka dni pewnie wyjdzie nadal pozytywny...


Moze wychodzić nawet 3-4 tygodnie po poronieniu pozytywny, wiec lepiej zrobic betę lub usg, zeby sie przekonać czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli pod jezyk... Nie wiem jak to zniose.. Upewnij mnie tylko czyy znalazlam dobre dawkowanie 3xpo 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i zadnej malej tabletki ze srodka nie polykam?


Jak dla mnie smak nie byl az taki zly. Troche jak mocno jodowana woda typu wysowianka hehe tabletki dopiero zaczely sie rozpuszczac po 20 min wiec tez spoko. Najlepiej rob cos w tym czasie,myj naczynia, wycieraj kurze. Rob cokolwiek a nawet nie bedziesz wiedziala kiedy minie pol godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam to przed sobą. Stresuje sie strasznie. Zrobila bym to juz bo im szybciej tym lepiej ae nie mam na razie kasy na art. Masakra jakas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam to przed sobą. Stresuje sie strasznie. Zrobila bym to juz bo im szybciej tym lepiej ae nie mam na razie kasy na art. Masakra jakas.


Jedna osoba oglaszała sie wczoraj ze ma za 120zł z wysyłka juz wiec korzystaj bo cena super

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedna osoba oglaszała sie wczoraj ze ma za 120zł z wysyłka juz wiec korzystaj bo cena super


Ile ? Bo trzeba 20 . Nie zawsze trzy dawki dzialaja a nie chce przerywac a pozniej od nowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi czy po poronieniu z arthr.piersi przestają od razu boleć,czy mogą boleć jeszcze jakiś czas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi czy po poronieniu z arthr.piersi przestają od razu boleć,czy mogą boleć jeszcze jakiś czas?


Mogą bolec jeszcze przez jakiś czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze jakiejs dziewczynie zostaly kilka szt i chciala by tanio odsprzedac ? Jak tak to piszcie malama123@onet.pl moze uda mi sie uzbierac jalos, w miare tanio. Prosze was.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile ? Bo trzeba 20 . Nie zawsze trzy dawki dzialaja a nie chce przerywac a pozniej od nowa


Napisz do whw o obniżenie darowizny. Na pewno sie zgodzą, a bedziesz miala pewnosc ze sie uda i nie trzeba będzie powtarzac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi czy po poronieniu z arthr.piersi przestają od razu boleć,czy mogą boleć jeszcze jakiś czas?


 Jeszcze 3 - 4 dni mogą pobolewać, potem wrócą do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile ? Bo trzeba 20 . Nie zawsze trzy dawki dzialaja a nie chce przerywac a pozniej od nowa


Cale opakowanie ma. Jest na samej gorze 804 strony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale ma forte a to chyba zwykly lepiej dziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi czy po poronieniu z arthr.piersi przestają od razu boleć,czy mogą boleć jeszcze jakiś czas?


Ja  czytalam  wywiad  z  lekarzem ginekologiem gdzie Pani  doktor pisala ze piersi moga  bolec  nawet i tydzien po  poronieniu.To ze nadal bola nie znaczy  ze  jestes w  ciazy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie jestem po. Miałam identycznie. 12 tabletek, jedynie skrzepy, krew. Teraz poszło 8, to samo. Leżałam już myśląc, że nic z tego, brzuch trochę pobolewał i poczułam parcie, myślałam, że więcej skrzepów, a tu plum, coś jak wątróbka. Dziękuję Ci za pomoc!


I  jak  dziewczyno...wszystko  w  porzadku?Udalo sie poronienie?Bylas  juz  u  ginekologa,a wczesniej  zrobilas  bete?Jesli mozesz to sie odezwij...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ma forte a to chyba zwykly lepiej dziala


Forte czyli ma wiecej przeciwbolowego w rdzeniu ktory i tak wypluwasz. Ogolnie Twoja sprawa ja tylko poleciłam bo widziałam ogłoszenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec forte opakowanie 20 szt. Zaplacilam w aptece ok.45 zl sprzedam za 120 juz z wysylka. Wysylka za pobraniem z mozliwoscia otwarcia paczki.


Napisz do mnie proszę. malama123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jezeli ciaza jest poza maciczna ? Wtedy poronienie z art nie nastapi przeciez.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jezeli ciaza jest poza maciczna ? Wtedy poronienie z art nie nastapi przeciez.


Ciaza pozamaciczna prędzej czy później da znac o sobie silnymi bólami brzucha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamówiłam to zastosuje i sie odezwe


Jestem już po wszystko się udało.Jeśli ktoś szuka czegoś co pomoże szczerze polecam zamawiałam z tego nr576-340-913. Jeszcze chciałam powiedzieć że moja przyjaciółka też korzystała z tabletek od tej pani ale to była zupełnie inna sytuacja jak u mnie ja byłam w 11 tygodniu ona w 22 i kobieta tak jej doradziła że poroniła , dostała 56 dni urlopu płatnego i jak dla mnie bardzo dużą kwotę pieniężną na konto.Jeszcze raz polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po wszystko się udało.Jeśli ktoś szuka czegoś co pomoże szczerze polecam zamawiałam z tego nr576-340-913. Jeszcze chciałam powiedzieć że moja przyjaciółka też korzystała z tabletek od tej pani ale to była zupełnie inna sytuacja jak u mnie ja byłam w 11 tygodniu ona w 22 i kobieta tak jej doradziła że poroniła , dostała 56 dni urlopu płatnego i jak dla mnie bardzo dużą kwotę pieniężną na konto.Jeszcze raz polecam


Ladna prowokacja. Co za kretynka bralaby tabl w 22 tyg? Chcialas zrobic komus reklame nie udalo sie !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po wszystko się udało.Jeśli ktoś szuka czegoś co pomoże szczerze polecam zamawiałam z tego nr576-340-913. Jeszcze chciałam powiedzieć że moja przyjaciółka też korzystała z tabletek od tej pani ale to była zupełnie inna sytuacja jak u mnie ja byłam w 11 tygodniu ona w 22 i kobieta tak jej doradziła że poroniła , dostała 56 dni urlopu płatnego i jak dla mnie bardzo dużą kwotę pieniężną na konto.Jeszcze raz polecam


Nikt Ci w te brednie nie uwierzy... Moglas/es wymyslec bardziej wiarygodną historię,bo trzeba mieć coś z głową żeby brać tab w tak wysokiej ciąży!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ladna prowokacja. Co za kretynka bralaby tabl w 22 tyg? Chcialas zrobic komus reklame nie udalo sie !


Dokładnie. Poza tym na zdjeciu widac, ze tabletki sa wycięte z blistra, wiec od razu wiadomo, ze to fake.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ladna prowokacja. Co za kretynka bralaby tabl w 22 tyg? Chcialas zrobic komus reklame nie udalo sie !


twoje zdanie mnie mało obchodzi brała w 22 tygodniu tabletki nie kretynka tylko wykształcona osoba na solidnym stanowisku nie znasz sytuacji a plujesz jadem , nikomu nie robię reklamy piszę po prostu o faktach jakie miały miejsce.
A to że kobieta która mi pomogła to zapewne twoja konkurencja i zapewne dlatego tak reagujesz to już naprawdę nie moja wina . zauważyłam że jak tylko pojawi się na temat jakiejś osoby pozytywny wpis zaraz rusza lawina hejtu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> twoje zdanie mnie mało obchodzi brała w 22 tygodniu tabletki nie kretynka tylko wykształcona osoba na solidnym stanowisku nie znasz sytuacji a plujesz jadem , nikomu nie robię reklamy piszę po prostu o faktach jakie miały miejsce.
> A to że kobieta która mi pomogła to zapewne twoja konkurencja i zapewne dlatego tak reagujesz to już naprawdę nie moja wina . zauważyłam że jak tylko pojawi się na temat jakiejś osoby pozytywny wpis zaraz rusza lawina hejtu .


Popieram to co napisałaś ja też zamawiałam z forum od jakiegoś pona sam art napisałam posta że paczka ok i że polecam i była masakra same osądy że reklama i że z palca wyssane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie. Poza tym na zdjeciu widac, ze tabletki sa wycięte z blistra, wiec od razu wiadomo, ze to fake.


a jak arthrotec ma być inaczej wysłany skoro potrzebne było 12 szt a na blistrze jest 10 myślisz trochę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> twoje zdanie mnie mało obchodzi brała w 22 tygodniu tabletki nie kretynka tylko wykształcona osoba na solidnym stanowisku nie znasz sytuacji a plujesz jadem , nikomu nie robię reklamy piszę po prostu o faktach jakie miały miejsce.
> A to że kobieta która mi pomogła to zapewne twoja konkurencja i zapewne dlatego tak reagujesz to już naprawdę nie moja wina . zauważyłam że jak tylko pojawi się na temat jakiejś osoby pozytywny wpis zaraz rusza lawina hejtu .


Hahahahahaha wykształcona osoba na solidnym stanowisku xd znaczy, że nie może być kretynka?  Bo to co zrobiła to przejaw debilizmu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po wszystko się udało.Jeśli ktoś szuka czegoś co pomoże szczerze polecam zamawiałam z tego nr576-340-913. Jeszcze chciałam powiedzieć że moja przyjaciółka też korzystała z tabletek od tej pani ale to była zupełnie inna sytuacja jak u mnie ja byłam w 11 tygodniu ona w 22 i kobieta tak jej doradziła że poroniła , dostała 56 dni urlopu płatnego i jak dla mnie bardzo dużą kwotę pieniężną na konto.Jeszcze raz polecam


Dużo na ten temat czytałam wiem ze można to zrobić tabletkami do 24 tygodnia ciąży ale wygląda to jak poród :Frown:  Sama bym się na to nie zdecydowała ale jest to możliwe a co do pieniędzy o których pisałaś ,myślę że wiem co miałaś na myśli ja tez o tym pomyślałam ale u mnie było już to nie możliwe bo to tylko do 3 dni po poronieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po wszystko się udało.Jeśli ktoś szuka czegoś co pomoże szczerze polecam zamawiałam z tego nr576-340-913. Jeszcze chciałam powiedzieć że moja przyjaciółka też korzystała z tabletek od tej pani ale to była zupełnie inna sytuacja jak u mnie ja byłam w 11 tygodniu ona w 22 i kobieta tak jej doradziła że poroniła , dostała 56 dni urlopu płatnego i jak dla mnie bardzo dużą kwotę pieniężną na konto.Jeszcze raz polecam


Udało jej się w 22 tygodniu ? Co tu jest pierdolone? Wzięła art, odeszły jej wody i urodziła martwe dziecko z lozyskiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hahahahahaha wykształcona osoba na solidnym stanowisku xd znaczy, że nie może być kretynka?  Bo to co zrobiła to przejaw debilizmu


nie będę się z tobą kłócić bo nie mam sensu nie znasz sytuacji a wiesz lepiej .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak arthrotec ma być inaczej wysłany skoro potrzebne było 12 szt a na blistrze jest 10 myślisz trochę


Arthrotec to widze, ale to po lewej to co niby ?? Gówienko udajace ru! I nie wciskaj kitu, ze ktoś w 22 tygodniu zrobil to samym Arthroteciem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało jej się w 22 tygodniu ? Co tu jest pierdolone? Wzięła art, odeszły jej wody i urodziła martwe dziecko z lozyskiem?


tak udało jej się ale nie było  tej całej akcji porodowej dostała  skurcze bardzo delikatne ale nie było wywołane rozwarcie płód opadł bardzo nisko po włożeni palców do pochwy był wyczuwalny resztą zajęli  się lekarze w szpitalu  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec to widze, ale to po lewej to co niby ?? Gówienko udajace ru! I nie wciskaj kitu, ze ktoś w 22 tygodniu zrobil to samym Arthroteciem


pokaż mi gdzie tak napisałam że w 22 tygodniu stosowała arthrotec sam   ja tylko napisałam że stosowała leki i jej się udało a zestaw ze zdjęcia stosowałam ja czytaj ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec to widze, ale to po lewej to co niby ?? Gówienko udajace ru! I nie wciskaj kitu, ze ktoś w 22 tygodniu zrobil to samym Arthroteciem


Laska ty nawiedzona jesteś oczywiście że art w 22 tyg pomoże wzięty dopochwowo 18 tabletek nie ma siły żeby nie pomogło mi pomógł w 16 więc daje głowę że pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Laska ty nawiedzona jesteś oczywiście że art w 22 tyg pomoże wzięty dopochwowo 18 tabletek nie ma siły żeby nie pomogło mi pomógł w 16 więc daje głowę że pomoże


Odważna jesteś  JAK TO WYGLĄDAŁO JAK BRAŁAŚ TE TABLETKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw a-kare. 
Mife+miso.
Oddam.. pilnie 2  opak.
Ostrava.ciocia@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw a-kare. 
> Mife+miso.
> Oddam.. pilnie 2  opak.
> Ostrava.ciocia@o2.pl


jaka cena za zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam w 11 tyg i nie dalam rady sama. Płód byl na tyle duzy ze zaklinowal sie w szyjce macicy i pojechalam do szpitala z takim bólem ze myslalam ze umre. W szpitalu odeszly mi wody. L Pani ginekolog palcami pomagala mu sie wydostac i po pół godz bylo po wszystkim. Pojechalam na lyzeczkowanie. Wiec jak czytam ze 16tydz czy 22 to jestem w szoku. Nie wyobrazam sobie tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw a-kare. 
> Mife+miso.
> Oddam.. pilnie 2  opak.
> Ostrava.ciocia@o2.pl


daj sobie spokój kolejna naciongara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam w 11 tyg i nie dalam rady sama. Płód byl na tyle duzy ze zaklinowal sie w szyjce macicy i pojechalam do szpitala z takim bólem ze myslalam ze umre. W szpitalu odeszly mi wody. L Pani ginekolog palcami pomagala mu sie wydostac i po pół godz bylo po wszystkim. Pojechalam na lyzeczkowanie. Wiec jak czytam ze 16tydz czy 22 to jestem w szoku. Nie wyobrazam sobie tego


Masakra ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam w 11 tyg i nie dalam rady sama. Płód byl na tyle duzy ze zaklinowal sie w szyjce macicy i pojechalam do szpitala z takim bólem ze myslalam ze umre. W szpitalu odeszly mi wody. L Pani ginekolog palcami pomagala mu sie wydostac i po pół godz bylo po wszystkim. Pojechalam na lyzeczkowanie. Wiec jak czytam ze 16tydz czy 22 to jestem w szoku. Nie wyobrazam sobie tego


Ja brałam w 16 tyg miałam 16 tabletek wszystkie brałam dopochwowo po ostatniej dawce minęły jakieś 3 godziny i dostałam skurcze takie jak miałam przy porodzie poszłam do łazienki weszłam do wanny i przy skurczu parłam najpierw odeszły mi wody a potem wszystko poszło  i merdało między nogami po kolejnym skurczu poszło wszystko  do wanny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeciez to blef. Nawet gdyby ktos chcial zrobić to powyzej 15tc to dawkowanie jest zupełnie inne, (wystarczy napisac do womenek i napiszą). Dawka opisana tutaj grozi krwotokiem, peknieciem macicy i śmiercią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam w 16 tyg miałam 16 tabletek wszystkie brałam dopochwowo po ostatniej dawce minęły jakieś 3 godziny i dostałam skurcze takie jak miałam przy porodzie poszłam do łazienki weszłam do wanny i przy skurczu parłam najpierw odeszły mi wody a potem wszystko poszło  i merdało między nogami po kolejnym skurczu poszło wszystko  do wanny .


O kurwa ładne akcje to jak poród

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O kurwa ładne akcje to jak poród


No ja rozumiem sama usunęłam w 5 tygodniu , ale jak już się chodzi z takim brzucholem w 22 tygodniu to nie lepiej to urodzić i oddać, przecież i tak ta dziewczyna musiała to urodzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez to blef. Nawet gdyby ktos chcial zrobić to powyzej 15tc to dawkowanie jest zupełnie inne, (wystarczy napisac do womenek i napiszą). Dawka opisana tutaj grozi krwotokiem, peknieciem macicy i śmiercią.


niepisz o czymś o czym zielonego pojęcia nie masz ja to przeszłam i wiem co mówię a te womenki to myślisz że co to lekarze czy jak to zwykła organizacja a nie klinika położniczo aborcyjna a mnie przy mojej aborcji prowadził lekaż ginekolog od niego miałam arthrotec  on podał mi dawkowanie i kierował co i kiedy mam robić więc nie siej propagandy i nie wypowiadaj się na tematy  które są ci znane tylko opowiadań bo jeśli byś to przeżyła to inaczej byś mówiła .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja rozumiem sama usunęłam w 5 tygodniu , ale jak już się chodzi z takim brzucholem w 22 tygodniu to nie lepiej to urodzić i oddać, przecież i tak ta dziewczyna musiała to urodzić


dziecko było chore a okazało się to dopiero po badaniu prenatalnym po 18 tygodniu i tak by nie przeżyło chciała uniknąć traumy miej ja bolało to w 22 tygodniu a jak by miała donosić urodzić i po 2 miesiącach pochować myślę że tez bym podjęła taką decyzję .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niepisz o czymś o czym zielonego pojęcia nie masz ja to przeszłam i wiem co mówię a te womenki to myślisz że co to lekarze czy jak to zwykła organizacja a nie klinika położniczo aborcyjna a mnie przy mojej aborcji prowadził lekaż ginekolog od niego miałam arthrotec  on podał mi dawkowanie i kierował co i kiedy mam robić więc nie siej propagandy i nie wypowiadaj się na tematy  które są ci znane tylko opowiadań bo jeśli byś to przeżyła to inaczej byś mówiła .


Hej mój gin który prowadził mi moje dwie ciąże też podał mi art ale ja byłam w 6 tygodniu dostałam w gabinecie jakąś dawkę po 4 godzinach w domu kazał i dołożyć 4 tabletki i po następnych 2 godzinach jeszcze 2 i samo poleciało po 3 dniach poszłam do niego na kontrol i łyżeczkowania nawet mi nie robili bo się sama oczyściłam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niepisz o czymś o czym zielonego pojęcia nie masz ja to przeszłam i wiem co mówię a te womenki to myślisz że co to lekarze czy jak to zwykła organizacja a nie klinika położniczo aborcyjna a mnie przy mojej aborcji prowadził lekaż ginekolog od niego miałam arthrotec  on podał mi dawkowanie i kierował co i kiedy mam robić więc nie siej propagandy i nie wypowiadaj się na tematy  które są ci znane tylko opowiadań bo jeśli byś to przeżyła to inaczej byś mówiła .


Straszne przeżycie długo dochodziłaś do siebie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niepisz o czymś o czym zielonego pojęcia nie masz ja to przeszłam i wiem co mówię a te womenki to myślisz że co to lekarze czy jak to zwykła organizacja a nie klinika położniczo aborcyjna a mnie przy mojej aborcji prowadził lekaż ginekolog od niego miałam arthrotec  on podał mi dawkowanie i kierował co i kiedy mam robić więc nie siej propagandy i nie wypowiadaj się na tematy  które są ci znane tylko opowiadań bo jeśli byś to przeżyła to inaczej byś mówiła .


Akurat wyobraź sobie ze mam "zielone pojęcie" na temat tego co piszę. Usunelam ciążę w 14 tc właśnie za pomocą zestawu od Wow. Nawiasem mówiąc przepisanego mi wlasnie przez lekarza, współpracującego wlasnie z ta organizacja. Kazda kobieta otrzymując zestaw, dostaje tez receptę na leki wypisana właśnie przez tych lekarzy. No ale co na ten temat moze wiedzieć handlara nieudolnie probujaca zareklamowac swoje tabsy, wymyślając coraz to lepsze historyjki o wysokich ciazach..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy chce któraś potrzebujaca dziewczyna moj zestaw z whw?
  Chce za niego jedynie 250 zł. . Miałam go zostawionego dla jednej dsiewczyny, ale cały tydzień nie było mnie w domu wiec się nie dogadalysmy. Piszcie maile swoje najlepiej odbiór osobisty woj świętokrzyskie Lub podkarpackie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze jakiejs dziewczynie zostaly kilka szt i chciala by tanio odsprzedac ? Jak tak to piszcie malama123@onet.pl moze uda mi sie uzbierac jalos, w miare tanio. Prosze was.


A czemu nie pójdziesz do lekarza po receptę i nie kupisz sobie sama 
w aptece ?
Skoro jesteś bardzo ograniczona finansowo. 
Swoją drogą to zastanawiam się co z Wami jest Kobiety... 
Czy większość z Was nie pracuje i nie zarabia ? 
Nie jesteście choćby w średnim stopniu niezależne finansowo ? 
A jeśli zajmujecie się domem to czy Wasi partnerzy nie dają Wam 
w ogóle pieniędzy ? 
Przepraszam jeśli zabrzmiało to nieładnie ale przykro się patrzy 
jak praktycznie każda z poszukujących tu informacji pisze, że 300 zł 
to tak dużo i, że nie stać jej na zakup leków. 
Nie wiem czy to z Waszej strony tylko takie pisanie żeby komuś 
zrobiło sie Was żal i w ten sposób chcecie załatwić swoją potrzebę 
jak najniższym kosztem ...  czy na prawdę jesteście wszystkie tak 
ograniczone finansowo lub większość z Was to nastolatki czy 
niepracujące studentki będące na utrzymaniu rodziców.. 
Może tak jest, być może jestem dużo starsza - mam 35 lat i jest dla 
mnie bardzo ważnym bycie niezależną finansowo i gdybym znalazła 
sie w sytuacji, ze 300 czy 400 zł jest dla mnie barierą nie do pokonania 
to wzielabym sie solidnie do pracy! Jest tyle możliwości zwłaszcza dla 
osób młodych! Sama pracuję po 10-12 godzin na dobę ale nie muszę 
sie przynamniej tak bardzo liczyć z każdą złotówką. 
Dla bardzo potrzebujących oddam za darmo trzy pełne listki leku 
Cytotec 200 firmy Pfizer Italy i jeden nadpoczety w którym zostało 
6 tabletek. 
Dostałam go od przyjaciółki mieszkającej na stałe we Włoszech. 
W opakowaniu było 50 tabletek czyli 5 listków po 10 tabletek ale 
14 sztuk zużylam na własną kurację. Data ważności 2019 tak 
wiec to co mi zostało może wystarczyć jeszcze 3 dodatkowym 
osobom. Nie chce za niego pieniędzy ale jest jeden warunek - 
bardzo proszę by odezwały sie tylko i wyłącznie osoby, które 
na prawdę maja ciężką sytuację a nie takie, które stać na zakup 
tylko zechcą sprytnie wykorzystać okazje! Bądźcie uczciwe bardzo 
Was proszę! 
Lek najchętniej przekażę osobiście na terenie Poznania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu nie pójdziesz do lekarza po receptę i nie kupisz sobie sama 
> w aptece ?
> Skoro jesteś bardzo ograniczona finansowo. 
> Swoją drogą to zastanawiam się co z Wami jest Kobiety... 
> Czy większość z Was nie pracuje i nie zarabia ? 
> Nie jesteście choćby w średnim stopniu niezależne finansowo ? 
> A jeśli zajmujecie się domem to czy Wasi partnerzy nie dają Wam 
> w ogóle pieniędzy ? 
> Przepraszam jeśli zabrzmiało to nieładnie ale przykro się patrzy 
> ...


Nie wiesz co robisz, kobieto. Pierwsza lepsza napłacze Ci w rękaw, ze biedna, oddasz, a ta potem sprzeda tutaj za 600-700 zl, bo i takie ceny widzialam za cytotec. Nie potrzebujesz, to schowaj na czarną godzinę albo wywal do kibla, przynajmniej nie ryzykujesz konfliktu z prawem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiesz co robisz, kobieto. Pierwsza lepsza napłacze Ci w rękaw, ze biedna, oddasz, a ta potem sprzeda tutaj za 600-700 zl, bo i takie ceny widzialam za cytotec. Nie potrzebujesz, to schowaj na czarną godzinę albo wywal do kibla, przynajmniej nie ryzykujesz konfliktu z prawem.


W sumie mądrze mówisz.. Chciałam komuś pomoc bo zakup tego leku jakoś bardzo wiele mnie nie 
wyniósł ale może faktycznie ktoś może mi tylko narobić problemów. 
Powiem Ci, ze dziwi mnie takie podejście jakie maja tu niektóre panie czyli nie stać mnie na nic ale 
odsprzedajcie mi tanio.. Kurczę przecież ten lek Arthrotec jest za 50 zł w większości 
aptek! Nie wierzę, ze nie da sie załatwić na niego recepty! Niech kosztuje drugie 50 zł czyli razem 100 zl.
To nie jest taka wielka suma mam na prawdę sporo koleżanek, które wydają więcej na krem czy tusz 
do rzęs! A dzięki temu przynajmniej macie pewność, ze nikt nie przyśle Wam Apapu! 
Jak kupować to najlepiej cały zestaw a decydując sie na Arthrotec najpewniej jest załatwić go we własnym 
zakresie  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sumie mądrze mówisz.. Chciałam komuś pomoc bo zakup tego leku jakoś bardzo wiele mnie nie 
> wyniósł ale może faktycznie ktoś może mi tylko narobić problemów. 
> Powiem Ci, ze dziwi mnie takie podejście jakie maja tu niektóre panie czyli nie stać mnie na nic ale 
> odsprzedajcie mi tanio.. Kurczę przecież ten lek Arthrotec jest za 50 zł w większości 
> aptek! Nie wierzę, ze nie da sie załatwić na niego recepty! Niech kosztuje drugie 50 zł czyli razem 100 zl.
> To nie jest taka wielka suma mam na prawdę sporo koleżanek, które wydają więcej na krem czy tusz 
> do rzęs! A dzięki temu przynajmniej macie pewność, ze nikt nie przyśle Wam Apapu! 
> Jak kupować to najlepiej cały zestaw a decydując sie na Arthrotec najpewniej jest załatwić go we własnym 
> zakresie )


Pozazdroscic kolezanek i sytuacji finansowej ale tak sie sklada ze naprawde nie mam za co kupic ! Moze na dniach albo w przyszlym tyg mi sie uda. Wiec te komentarze wasze są zbedne. Dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy chce któraś potrzebujaca dziewczyna moj zestaw z whw?
>   Chce za niego jedynie 250 zł. . Miałam go zostawionego dla jednej dsiewczyny, ale cały tydzień nie było mnie w domu wiec się nie dogadalysmy. Piszcie maile swoje najlepiej odbiór osobisty woj świętokrzyskie Lub podkarpackie


Dziewczyno bo z Tobą nie da się dogadać.Najpierw pisalas ze mi je wyslesz,pozniej że nie wyslesz bo się boisz po paczki są sprawdzane,Zaproponowalas mi sama ze mi je przywieziesz w piątek lub niedzielę-nagle coś Ci wypadło i piszesz że nie dasz rady.Dziewczyno macisz,krecisz i sama się gubisz w tym co mówisz.Prosilam Cię tyle razy żebyś mi zrobiła zdjęcia tych tabletek,nie dostałam ani jednego.Na moich pięć maili odpisywalas po kilku godzinach jedna krótka wiadomością.Ma szczęście jestem już po arth.mi pomógł.A Ty nie rób zamieszania bo tutaj dziewczyny szukaja kogoś konkretnego do pomocy a nie osoby która się kręci i nie jest konkretna!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko krwawienie, jak miesiaczka,mogło sie udac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko krwawienie, jak miesiaczka,mogło sie udac?


Ktory tydzień od ostatniej miesiaczki i jak dlugo krwawisz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pozazdroscic kolezanek i sytuacji finansowej ale tak sie sklada ze naprawde nie mam za co kupic ! Moze na dniach albo w przyszlym tyg mi sie uda. Wiec te komentarze wasze są zbedne. Dziękuję


Ile masz lat? Nie pracujecie oboje z partnerem!? 
Nie gniewaj sie ale aż nie chce sie wierzyć, ze dwie 
dorosłe osoby nie sa w stanie zdobyć 100 zł czy w 
lepszym układzie nawet 50 bo sa tez lekarze przyjmujący 
w ramach ubezpieczenia, którym nie trzeba płacić za wizytę! 
Wystarczy trochę sie postarać!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktory tydzień od ostatniej miesiaczki i jak dlugo krwawisz ?


dzis 6tc,wczoraj art,dzis skape krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile masz lat? Nie pracujecie oboje z partnerem!? 
> Nie gniewaj sie ale aż nie chce sie wierzyć, ze dwie 
> dorosłe osoby nie sa w stanie zdobyć 100 zł czy w 
> lepszym układzie nawet 50 bo sa tez lekarze przyjmujący 
> w ramach ubezpieczenia, którym nie trzeba płacić za wizytę! 
> Wystarczy trochę sie postarać!


Ja nie pracuje, jestem w domu z dzieckiem. Partner pracuje ale nie wie i nie moze dowiedziec sie o tym co chce zrobic .. wystarczy ??? Zreszta nie chcesz pomoc dziekuje za komamtowanie mojej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile masz lat? Nie pracujecie oboje z partnerem!? 
> Nie gniewaj sie ale aż nie chce sie wierzyć, ze dwie 
> dorosłe osoby nie sa w stanie zdobyć 100 zł czy w 
> lepszym układzie nawet 50 bo sa tez lekarze przyjmujący 
> w ramach ubezpieczenia, którym nie trzeba płacić za wizytę! 
> Wystarczy trochę sie postarać!


Kurde dorwala sie pracy po rodzinie pewnie i sie wywyzsza !! Nie pomozesz jej to daj jej spokoj ! Która to chciaa jej pomoc dając cytotec ? Skontaktujcie sie pogadajcie i bedzie ok a nie jakas druga pinda wyskoczyla zebys do kibla wyzucila tabletki masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w czwartek poronilam,a do dziś mnie bolą piersi.Czy któraś tam miała żeby piersi tyle czasu bolały?Wiem że szaleją wtedy hormony,ale piszą tu dziewczyny ze zaraz piersi przestają boleć i to mnie troszku martwi.Ginekolog dopiero w środę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzis 6tc,wczoraj art,dzis skape krwawienie


Krwawienie powinno być co najmniej takie jak 
miesiączkowe ale zazwyczaj trwa kilka dni dłużej 
- podają taki szeroki zakres - 7 do 16 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie powinno być co najmniej takie jak 
> miesiączkowe ale zazwyczaj trwa kilka dni dłużej 
> - podają taki szeroki zakres - 7 do 16 dni.


jest mniejsze,drugi dzien,w srode lekarz dopiero

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jest mniejsze,drugi dzien,w srode lekarz dopiero


Tak czy inaczej musi to potwierdzić beta albo lekarz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem po nieudanej próbie Arthro , niestety  :Frown:  . 12 tabletek co 4 h , zeszła środa. Tylko słabe krwawienie, do dziś plamienie. Objawy ciążowe b. silne. Po południu idę na usg, zeby sprawdzic czy ciaza nie pozamaciczna i chcę zamówić zestaw z WoW lub WhW. Czy ktoś zamawiał ? Ile idzie przesyłka ? Może ktos ma do odsprzedania ? Proszę pisać na zakupyonline007@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem po nieudanej próbie Arthro , niestety  . 12 tabletek co 4 h , zeszła środa. Tylko słabe krwawienie, do dziś plamienie. Objawy ciążowe b. silne. Po południu idę na usg, zeby sprawdzic czy ciaza nie pozamaciczna i chcę zamówić zestaw z WoW lub WhW. Czy ktoś zamawiał ? Ile idzie przesyłka ? Może ktos ma do odsprzedania ? Proszę pisać na zakupyonline007@gmail.com


Tak, ja zamawialam, szlo 9 dni. Duzo informacji o tym masz na forum maszwybor.net . Są tam na bieżąco dziewczyny, ktore czekaja na paczkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, ja zamawialam, szlo 9 dni. Duzo informacji o tym masz na forum maszwybor.net . Są tam na bieżąco dziewczyny, ktore czekaja na paczkę.


dziękuję za informacje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiesz co robisz, kobieto. Pierwsza lepsza napłacze Ci w rękaw, ze biedna, oddasz, a ta potem sprzeda tutaj za 600-700 zl, bo i takie ceny widzialam za cytotec. Nie potrzebujesz, to schowaj na czarną godzinę albo wywal do kibla, przynajmniej nie ryzykujesz konfliktu z prawem.


Wyzuc zamiast pomóc ? Nie wiem co Ty tu robisz wogole na tym forum. Z takim nastawieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno bo z Tobą nie da się dogadać.Najpierw pisalas ze mi je wyslesz,pozniej że nie wyslesz bo się boisz po paczki są sprawdzane,Zaproponowalas mi sama ze mi je przywieziesz w piątek lub niedzielę-nagle coś Ci wypadło i piszesz że nie dasz rady.Dziewczyno macisz,krecisz i sama się gubisz w tym co mówisz.Prosilam Cię tyle razy żebyś mi zrobiła zdjęcia tych tabletek,nie dostałam ani jednego.Na moich pięć maili odpisywalas po kilku godzinach jedna krótka wiadomością.Ma szczęście jestem już po arth.mi pomógł.A Ty nie rób zamieszania bo tutaj dziewczyny szukaja kogoś konkretnego do pomocy a nie osoby która się kręci i nie jest konkretna!!!


Ciesze się , że ci pomógł art. Ja byłam w szpitalu, pisałam ci wiec nie rób zamieszania nie tylko ty miałaś ciężka sytuacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pozazdroscic kolezanek i sytuacji finansowej ale tak sie sklada ze naprawde nie mam za co kupic ! Moze na dniach albo w przyszlym tyg mi sie uda. Wiec te komentarze wasze są zbedne. Dziękuję


No to powodzenia , ja też nie miałam za bardzo skąd wziąć kase,  ale zamówiłam zestaw i mi trochę zmniejszyli darowiznę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyzuc zamiast pomóc ? Nie wiem co Ty tu robisz wogole na tym forum. Z takim nastawieniem.


Dokładnie . To już lepiej to soezedac za ta mała kwotę której ta pani oczekuje ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisał tu ktoś ze można art kupi  bez recepty u mnie niestety się nie da :/. Jak to jest ze w jednej aptece sprzedają a drugiej nie :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciesze się , że ci pomógł art. Ja byłam w szpitalu, pisałam ci wiec nie rób zamieszania nie tylko ty miałaś ciężka sytuacje


Dziewczyno nawet w szpitalu można pisać konkretnie...umawiamy się tu i tu i gotowe ale bo wysyłasz poczta...Ze szpitala wyszlas i zdjęć nie potrafiłas wysłać,chyba nie ciężko.Chwala Bogu że mi arth,pomogl.A jak bym miała od kogoś zamawiać to wolała bym z wow przynajmniej pewne i konkretne .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyzuc zamiast pomóc ? Nie wiem co Ty tu robisz wogole na tym forum. Z takim nastawieniem.


Wyobraź sobie, że można pomagać dziewczynom w tej sytuacji, bez sprzedawania tabletek i łamania prawa. Zdziwiona ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to powodzenia , ja też nie miałam za bardzo skąd wziąć kase,  ale zamówiłam zestaw i mi trochę zmniejszyli darowiznę


No i gratuluje ale nie mówię o Tobie tylko o Pani która zaoferowala ze odda cytotec tamtej Pani. Jezeli chce pomoc niech porozmawiaja na priv a nie jakas pinda sie wtraca zeby wyzucila tabletki pierdu pierdu. My tu od tego jestesmy zeby sie wspierac. Ja dwa tyg temu tez wyslalam 10szt art które mi zostały jedynie za pokrycie kosztów wysylki i mi korona z głowy nie spadla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyobraź sobie, że można pomagać dziewczynom w tej sytuacji, bez sprzedawania tabletek i łamania prawa. Zdziwiona ?


Tak ? Net poradnia? Hahahhhahahahahh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu nie pójdziesz do lekarza po receptę i nie kupisz sobie sama 
> w aptece ?
> Skoro jesteś bardzo ograniczona finansowo. 
> Swoją drogą to zastanawiam się co z Wami jest Kobiety... 
> Czy większość z Was nie pracuje i nie zarabia ? 
> Nie jesteście choćby w średnim stopniu niezależne finansowo ? 
> A jeśli zajmujecie się domem to czy Wasi partnerzy nie dają Wam 
> w ogóle pieniędzy ? 
> Przepraszam jeśli zabrzmiało to nieładnie ale przykro się patrzy 
> ...


Napisz prosze do mnie malama123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak ? Net poradnia? Hahahhhahahahahh


Nie zgadlaś. Próbuj dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zgadlaś. Próbuj dalej.


Pewnie jestem za głupia bo nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy piersi po poronieniu mogą boleć więcej niż 4 dni???Czy to się momentalnie wszystko normuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie powinno być co najmniej takie jak 
> miesiączkowe ale zazwyczaj trwa kilka dni dłużej 
> - podają taki szeroki zakres - 7 do 16 dni.


jak szybko mozna zrobic krew?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zgadlaś. Próbuj dalej.


To czemu nie napiszesz od razu konkretnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak szybko mozna zrobic krew?


Chodzi o badanie betahcg? Jak najszybciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy piersi po poronieniu mogą boleć więcej niż 4 dni???Czy to się momentalnie wszystko normuje?


Moga boleć dkuzej, krócej. Ale ty masz isc na badania zeby sprawdzić, a nie wrozyc z bólu piersi czy sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czemu nie napiszesz od razu konkretnie?


Poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net, to sie dowiesz co robimy dla kobiet poszukujacych informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i gratuluje ale nie mówię o Tobie tylko o Pani która zaoferowala ze odda cytotec tamtej Pani. Jezeli chce pomoc niech porozmawiaja na priv a nie jakas pinda sie wtraca zeby wyzucila tabletki pierdu pierdu. My tu od tego jestesmy zeby sie wspierac. Ja dwa tyg temu tez wyslalam 10szt art które mi zostały jedynie za pokrycie kosztów wysylki i mi korona z głowy nie spadla.


No to o to mi chodziło  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o badanie betahcg? Jak najszybciej.


tak,czyli po wczorajszym ...juz powinno cos wyjsc jak zrobie dzis i potorze tez jutro?czuje ze sie nie udało,tylko plamienie zostalo od wczoraj,zadnych akcji specjalnych poza biegunka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moga boleć dkuzej, krócej. Ale ty masz isc na badania zeby sprawdzić, a nie wrozyc z bólu piersi czy sie udalo.


Mnie bolą juz tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak ? Net poradnia? Hahahhhahahahahh


Tez myśle, ze trafiłaś  :Big Grin:  
Nikt inny tak upierdliwy nie jest! Widziałam jak którejś z dziewczyn
sciemnialy, ze w 7 czy 8 tygodniu płód jest juz wykształcony! 
A innej w troszkę starszej ciazy, ze da sie juz rozróżnić płeć! 
Prawda jest taka, ze gdyby te panie miały jakieś przygotowanie 
zawodowe do tego co nieudolnie próbują robić to nigdy nie pozwoliły 
by sobie na takie naciski, namawianie i sugerowane konkretnego 
rozwiązania!!! To jest zwyczajnie nieetyczne wywierać na dziewczynie 
taka presję i próbując wejść jej na sumienie opowiadając bzdury jak to 
jej dzidzius do niej macha podczas gdy jest to w rzeczywistości 
zlepek komórek tworzący zarodek. Ale im chodzi o to żeby tak zmanipulować 
dziewczynę by zrezygnowała z aborcji a to nie jes żadna pomoc tylko 
przerabianie na własna modłę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak,czyli po wczorajszym ...juz powinno cos wyjsc jak zrobie dzis i potorze tez jutro?czuje ze sie nie udało,tylko plamienie zostalo od wczoraj,zadnych akcji specjalnych poza biegunka


Zrób dziś i w środę. Jesli się udało, wartosc bedzie spadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez myśle, ze trafiłaś  
> Nikt inny tak upierdliwy nie jest! Widziałam jak którejś z dziewczyn
> sciemnialy, ze w 7 czy 8 tygodniu płód jest juz wykształcony! 
> A innej w troszkę starszej ciazy, ze da sie juz rozróżnić płeć! 
> Prawda jest taka, ze gdyby te panie miały jakieś przygotowanie 
> zawodowe do tego co nieudolnie próbują robić to nigdy nie pozwoliły 
> by sobie na takie naciski, namawianie i sugerowane konkretnego 
> rozwiązania!!! To jest zwyczajnie nieetyczne wywierać na dziewczynie 
> taka presję i próbując wejść jej na sumienie opowiadając bzdury jak to 
> ...


A tak naprawdę chu..wielki kogo obchodzi co my robimy z własnym ciałem ! Nie rozumiem tego !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A tak naprawdę chu..wielki kogo obchodzi co my robimy z własnym ciałem ! Nie rozumiem tego !!!


 Ciebie nie obchodzi co robią inni bo jesteś normalna, masz swoje życie 
i to nim sie ekscytujesz!
Ja sie innym nie wtrącam i ich życie mnie nie obchodzi z tych samych 
powodów ale sa takie jednostki społeczne, którym z nudów w dupach 
sie przewraca i jedyne co potrafią to wpierdzielac sie z buciorami w 
sprawy innych! 
Masz tu na tym forum wiele przykładów jak wiele osób nie potrafi 
wypowiedzieć sie neutralnie i z kulturą! 
Próbują wsiadać na sumienie i kłamliwymi tekstami wywoływać poczucie 
winy a jeśli to nie działa to zaczynaja być agresywne i wyskakują z 
wyzwiskami, osmieszaniem, itp...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moga boleć dkuzej, krócej. Ale ty masz isc na badania zeby sprawdzić, a nie wrozyc z bólu piersi czy sie udalo.


Wiem...Jutro robię betę a w środę ginekolog,tylko tak się pytam z ciekawości.oj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie bolą juz tydzień


A już jesteś po udanej aborcji?Mnie bolą 4 dni i się trochę martwię bo tu dziewczyny pisały że od razu przestają boleć.Jutro ide na betę i ginekologa to zobaczymy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A już jesteś po udanej aborcji?Mnie bolą 4 dni i się trochę martwię bo tu dziewczyny pisały że od razu przestają boleć.Jutro ide na betę i ginekologa to zobaczymy.


Moga Cie boleć nawet do czasu az beta spadnie do 0. To nie ma tutaj reguly. Mnie piersi przestały bolec jak tylko pojawilo sie wieksze krwawienie i juz nie były takie obrzmiałe. Idz do lekarza niech Cie zbada i potwierdzi brak ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A już jesteś po udanej aborcji?Mnie bolą 4 dni i się trochę martwię bo tu dziewczyny pisały że od razu przestają boleć.Jutro ide na betę i ginekologa to zobaczymy.


Tak jestem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jestem


To mnie trochę pocieszylas,bo mnie bolą czwarty dzień i myslalam że już za długo.Mam nadzieję że mi się udało,bo to co że mnie wypadło wielkiego i twardego to było to,i teraz konkretnie krwawię 4 dzień,oby to był znak że ładnie się wszystko czysci.D zieki za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moga Cie boleć nawet do czasu az beta spadnie do 0. To nie ma tutaj reguly. Mnie piersi przestały bolec jak tylko pojawilo sie wieksze krwawienie i juz nie były takie obrzmiałe. Idz do lekarza niech Cie zbada i potwierdzi brak ciazy


Dzięki za odpowiedź,w środę ide.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 22 lutego wziełam Arthro... krwawienia skrzepy wszystko niby ok. u Ginekologa sie okazało ze nie poronilam. Tyle ze zarodek jest obumarły. także bez lyzeczkowania sie nie obeszlo. teraz juz jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na marginesie.. zostało mi 5 tabl Arthro.. moge komuś odstapic tylko za koszt przesylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na marginesie.. zostało mi 5 tabl Arthro.. moge komuś odstapic tylko za koszt przesylki


Napisz do mnie malama123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To mnie trochę pocieszylas,bo mnie bolą czwarty dzień i myslalam że już za długo.Mam nadzieję że mi się udało,bo to co że mnie wypadło wielkiego i twardego to było to,i teraz konkretnie krwawię 4 dzień,oby to był znak że ładnie się wszystko czysci.D zieki za odpowiedź.


Spoooko,  ja na razie na brzuchu ulezec nie mogę,  a mam mały biust wiec mam nadzieje ze niebawem mi to minie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 22 lutego wziełam Arthro... krwawienia skrzepy wszystko niby ok. u Ginekologa sie okazało ze nie poronilam. Tyle ze zarodek jest obumarły. także bez lyzeczkowania sie nie obeszlo. teraz juz jestem po


I jak się czujesz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spoooko,  ja na razie na brzuchu ulezec nie mogę,  a mam mały biust wiec mam nadzieje ze niebawem mi to minie


Ja też mam mały,a teraz mam wrażenie że mi sporo podrosl i zaraz wybuchną.Jak bym chciała żeby juz była środa żeby ginekolog powiedział to co chce usłyszeć.Ale to stres od tygodnia mało co jem,zoladek chyba mi się już skurczył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 22 lutego wziełam Arthro... krwawienia skrzepy wszystko niby ok. u Ginekologa sie okazało ze nie poronilam. Tyle ze zarodek jest obumarły. także bez lyzeczkowania sie nie obeszlo. teraz juz jestem po


To w sumie masz to z głowy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też mam mały,a teraz mam wrażenie że mi sporo podrosl i zaraz wybuchną.Jak bym chciała żeby juz była środa żeby ginekolog powiedział to co chce usłyszeć.Ale to stres od tygodnia mało co jem,zoladek chyba mi się już skurczył.


To ja miałam tak, że z dwa dni po oczyszczeniu macicy piersi mi już zmalały do normalnego rozmiaru , ale pobolewają nadal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 22 lutego wziełam Arthro... krwawienia skrzepy wszystko niby ok. u Ginekologa sie okazało ze nie poronilam. Tyle ze zarodek jest obumarły. także bez lyzeczkowania sie nie obeszlo. teraz juz jestem po


To nie tak ze nie poronilas. Tylko doszlo do poronienia chybionego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ja miałam tak, że z dwa dni po oczyszczeniu macicy piersi mi już zmalały do normalnego rozmiaru , ale pobolewają nadal


To przynajmniej po piersiach wiedziałam że poronienie Ci się udało.Ja znów mam odwrotnie do tego czwartku wogole mnie piersi nie bolały nic a nic ale jak w czwartek poronilam to mnie dopiero wtedy zaczęły boleć.Czytalam że hormony wtedy szaleją i to normalne,ale piernik wie...Jutro robie betę oby spadla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem tydzień po czyszczeniu i zauważyłam , że już nie mam krwi na władce dziś,  myślicie że może np ruszyć jutro lub za kilka dni czy to Juz moze koniec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem tydzień po czyszczeniu i zauważyłam , że już nie mam krwi na władce dziś,  myślicie że może np ruszyć jutro lub za kilka dni czy to Juz moze koniec ?


Moze byc koniec ale nie musi. Ja miałam tak ze mi sie krwawienke skonczyll. Po 3 dniach znowu wystąpiło w formie wiekszego plamienia ktore z dnia na dzien robilo sie mniejsze i bardziej brazowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze byc koniec ale nie musi. Ja miałam tak ze mi sie krwawienke skonczyll. Po 3 dniach znowu wystąpiło w formie wiekszego plamienia ktore z dnia na dzien robilo sie mniejsze i bardziej brazowe


Okej dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie kupuj u niego to OSZUST:

 Na rachunek 09 1870 1045 2078 1005 9112 0001
ADAM DZIEDZIC, ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno 38-400 
OSZUST  !!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie kupuj u niego to OSZUST:
> 
>  Na rachunek 09 1870 1045 2078 1005 9112 0001
> ADAM DZIEDZIC, ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno 38-400 
> OSZUST  !!!!!!!!!!!1


Czemu ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu ?????


   Też żeś pytanie zadała. Skoro dziewczyna napisała,że oszust, to chyba logiczne,że albo wysłała jej bubla albo wpłaciła kasę na konto i nie dostała nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też żeś pytanie zadała. Skoro dziewczyna napisała,że oszust, to chyba logiczne,że albo wysłała jej bubla albo wpłaciła kasę na konto i nie dostała nic.


No nie wiem , może facet jest uczciwy a laska kłamie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No nie wiem , może facet jest uczciwy a laska kłamie


Czy Ty sie urwałaś z choinki? Wystarczy wpisac w google i sie dowiesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A to czasem nie te bydlaki z aborcja (a)pewniak.org itd.... ???? 
Bo jeśli tak to poszukajcie sobie dobrze w necie - to sa osoby blisko związane z właścicielami całego tego zlodziejskiego pierdolnika oglaszamy24 !!! 
Ten cały Adam Dziedzic to pewnie tzw. słup, który użyczył im konta bo patrzcie jest sobie niewzruszony na FB ???
Jest cały profil na Facebooku ktoś utworzył o oszustwach, za którymi stoją administratorzy portalu oglaszamy24
Wszystkie te pseudo sklepy i ogłoszenia gdzie podawany jest sam e-mail dotyczące sprzedaży wszystkiego co nie jest do końca legalne czyli właśnie tabletek poronnych, leków na odchudzanie, sterydow, psychotropow, te ogłoszenia wszystkie leki z apteki bez recepty, broń palna bez zezwolenia, pigułki gwałtu, konta bankowe na inne osoby, kredyty, itp... to wszystko jest jedna i ta sama klika! 
Prędzej czy pózniej policja na bank ich zamknie i wtedy dostaną solidne wyroki ale jak na razie okradają ludzi równo a ich wszystkie ogłoszenia sa na oglaszamy24 dodawane z poziomu administratora - wystarczy sie przyjrzeć!

----------


## j_asmin_a

Hej  dziewczyny bardzo proszę doradzcie.macie sprawdzone namiary na kogoś kto sprzedaje Art .lub może którejś został?W czwartek po pozytywnym teście wzięłam art12szt dostałam lekkie plamienie bardzo lekkie zawierało strzępy błony sadzilam ze się udało .Po tym w piątek zeobilam beta hcg wynik500.wczoraj robiłam badanie i beta rośnie  wynosi1600.Masakra ratujcie.Nie mam już Art,ten który miałam kupiłam dwa lata temu Nie pamiętam już u kogo ale osoba była rzetelna i wysłała to co powinna a teraz znowu potrzebuje.Jest tylu oszustów ,ze się boję że trafię na kogoś takiego.Dziewczyny pomóżcie jestem zalamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej  dziewczyny bardzo proszę doradzcie.macie sprawdzone namiary na kogoś kto sprzedaje Art .lub może którejś został?W czwartek po pozytywnym teście wzięłam art12szt dostałam lekkie plamienie bardzo lekkie zawierało strzępy błony sadzilam ze się udało .Po tym w piątek zeobilam beta hcg wynik500.wczoraj robiłam badanie i beta rośnie  wynosi1600.Masakra ratujcie.Nie mam już Art,ten który miałam kupiłam dwa lata temu Nie pamiętam już u kogo ale osoba była rzetelna i wysłała to co powinna a teraz znowu potrzebuje.Jest tylu oszustów ,ze się boję że trafię na kogoś takiego.Dziewczyny pomóżcie jestem zalamana


Musisz sobie poszukac wyzej gdzies w komentarzach e mail cos takiego jak gaj.renata@yahoo.pl sprawdzony przezemnie sprzedawca. I cena tez ok tylko musisz poszukac bo nie wiem czy e mail dobrze pamietam a nie mam go juz w skrzynce. Pzdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny będę wysyłać dziś paczkę z zestaw . Doradźcie co wpisać w zawartości ? Czy to nie ma kompletnie znaczenia ? Nigdy takiej paczki nie wysylalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny będę wysyłać dziś paczkę z zestaw . Doradźcie co wpisać w zawartości ? Czy to nie ma kompletnie znaczenia ? Nigdy takiej paczki nie wysylalam


Mi jeden Pan wpisal ze jest to obudowa do telefonu. Taki przyklad  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Czy któraś z Was ma na sprzedaż zestaw? Samym arthroteciem niestety się nie udało. Jestem już na przełomie 10/11 tc i nie chcę czekać tak długo na zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny będę wysyłać dziś paczkę z zestaw . Doradźcie co wpisać w zawartości ? Czy to nie ma kompletnie znaczenia ? Nigdy takiej paczki nie wysylalam


  Możesz również wpisać " suplement diety" lub " witaminy"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. Czy któraś z Was ma na sprzedaż zestaw? Samym arthroteciem niestety się nie udało. Jestem już na przełomie 10/11 tc i nie chcę czekać tak długo na zestaw.


Ile mialas prób z art ? Czasem za pierwszym razem sie nie udaje. Zdarza sie ze trzeba powtorzyc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile mialas prób z art ? Czasem za pierwszym razem sie nie udaje. Zdarza sie ze trzeba powtorzyc.


W ubiegły czwartek miałam pierwszą próbę. Myślałam o tym żeby spróbować jeszcze raz z art ale z uwagi na mój etap ciąży obawiam się że się nie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ubiegły czwartek miałam pierwszą próbę. Myślałam o tym żeby spróbować jeszcze raz z art ale z uwagi na mój etap ciąży obawiam się że się nie uda.


Ja w 11 tyg dalam rade. Trzeba sie duzo ruszac podczas brania art. Ale jak wolisz, mozesz probowac z zestawem tylko czy sie ktos znajdzie kto ma na sprzedaz w tej chwili

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, pomóżcie...wczoraj w nocy zażyłam 3x4tabl art forte. Ostatnią dawkę wzięłam o 4 nad ranem. Nic się nie działo, dopiero po 3 dawce ok godziny 10 dostałam krwawienia - początkowo dość silne ale bez skrzepów. Do dzisiaj mam lekkie krwawienie. Boje się, że mogło się nie udać bo nie miałam żadnych skrzepów. Jak myślicie? Czy może jeszcze zadziałać? Dodam, że nadal czuje ból w piersiach. Nie wiem co mam myśleć, czy próbować drugi raz czy jeszcze chwile poczekać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, pomóżcie...wczoraj w nocy zażyłam 3x4tabl art forte. Ostatnią dawkę wzięłam o 4 nad ranem. Nic się nie działo, dopiero po 3 dawce ok godziny 10 dostałam krwawienia - początkowo dość silne ale bez skrzepów. Do dzisiaj mam lekkie krwawienie. Boje się, że mogło się nie udać bo nie miałam żadnych skrzepów. Jak myślicie? Czy może jeszcze zadziałać? Dodam, że nadal czuje ból w piersiach. Nie wiem co mam myśleć, czy próbować drugi raz czy jeszcze chwile poczekać?


   A skąd my możemy wiedzieć czy się udało czy nie? Idź zrób betę dziś i jeszcze jedną jutro lub pojutrze i będziesz wiedziała na 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd my możemy wiedzieć czy się udało czy nie? Idź zrób betę dziś i jeszcze jedną jutro lub pojutrze i będziesz wiedziała na 100%


Chodzi mi tylko o to, czy samo krwawienie może świadczyć o poronieniu, czy jednak bez skrzepów jest to nie możliwe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi mi tylko o to, czy samo krwawienie może świadczyć o poronieniu, czy jednak bez skrzepów jest to nie możliwe.


Moze sie zdarzyc ze poroniłaś ale macica sie nie potrafi do konca oczyscic dlatego dobrze by bylo udać sie do ginekologa zeby ocenił. Ale moze sie okazac ze ciaza jest tylko zagrozona. Ktory tc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze sie zdarzyc ze poroniłaś ale macica sie nie potrafi do konca oczyscic dlatego dobrze by bylo udać sie do ginekologa zeby ocenił. Ale moze sie okazac ze ciaza jest tylko zagrozona. Ktory tc?


Pewności nie mam ale mniej wiecej 5/6 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ubiegły czwartek miałam pierwszą próbę. Myślałam o tym żeby spróbować jeszcze raz z art ale z uwagi na mój etap ciąży obawiam się że się nie uda.


A ja na twoim miejscu bym próbowała.Ja byłam w piątym tygodniu i za pierwszym podejściem też mi się nie udało,dopiero za drugim konkretnie poszło.Nie poddawaj się i próbuj dalej,a między czasie możesz kupić od kogoś zestaw z wow albo zamówić .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewności nie mam ale mniej wiecej 5/6 tydzień


Liczy sie tc od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki. Jest to w miare wczesny tydzien to moze sie okazac ze poronienie nastąpiło ale serio nie jestesmy w stanie tego ocenic bo nie jestesmy lekarzami. Wszystko co doradzamy jest z wlasnego doswiadczenia. Jedne krwawia mało i poroniły inne krwawia dużo z glutami, sluzem itp a bez powodzenia. Idz do lekarza lub zrob bete dwa razy a bedziesz miała pewnosc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny...A miała któraś taki przypadek że beta nie spadła a lekarz stwierdził poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Liczy sie tc od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki. Jest to w miare wczesny tydzien to moze sie okazac ze poronienie nastąpiło ale serio nie jestesmy w stanie tego ocenic bo nie jestesmy lekarzami. Wszystko co doradzamy jest z wlasnego doswiadczenia. Jedne krwawia mało i poroniły inne krwawia dużo z glutami, sluzem itp a bez powodzenia. Idz do lekarza lub zrob bete dwa razy a bedziesz miała pewnosc.


 ni
Doskonale Was rozumiem i wiem, że to co piszecie jest tylko i wyłącznie z Waszego doświadczenia. Dlatego też postanowiłam tutaj napisać i się doradzić, bo ja jestem w tym wszystkim kompletnie zielona. Do tego stres, nerwy .. Chyba będę musiała spróbować ponownie bo czuję, że się niestety nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ni
> Doskonale Was rozumiem i wiem, że to co piszecie jest tylko i wyłącznie z Waszego doświadczenia. Dlatego też postanowiłam tutaj napisać i się doradzić, bo ja jestem w tym wszystkim kompletnie zielona. Do tego stres, nerwy .. Chyba będę musiała spróbować ponownie bo czuję, że się niestety nie udało.


hej,jestem dokladnie w tej samej sytuacji jak ty,dzis powtorze bete,jutro lekarz ale mysle ze nic z tego,zyc mi sie juz nie chce,wpadlam jak glupia,jaka stara jestem taka glupia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej,jestem dokladnie w tej samej sytuacji jak ty,dzis powtorze bete,jutro lekarz ale mysle ze nic z tego,zyc mi sie juz nie chce,wpadlam jak glupia,jaka stara jestem taka glupia


Ja będę powtarzać wszystko jeszcze raz i mam nadzieje, że tym razem mi się uda. Poczekam jednak jeszcze trochę do końca tygodnia (z wpisów jakie wyczytałam wynika, że u niektórych dopiero po kilku dniach wszystko się zaczyna) Może i u mnie się coś ruszy. Jeśli nie to będę zmuszona jeszcze raz przejść przez ten koszmar. 
A Ty jakie miałaś objawy skoro twierdzisz, że Ci się nie udało?

----------


## reniastopecka

Hej Kobietki, zostało mi aż 16 tabletek arthrotecu, gdyby ktoś potrzebował, zapraszam na e-maila: reniastop@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja będę powtarzać wszystko jeszcze raz i mam nadzieje, że tym razem mi się uda. Poczekam jednak jeszcze trochę do końca tygodnia (z wpisów jakie wyczytałam wynika, że u niektórych dopiero po kilku dniach wszystko się zaczyna) Może i u mnie się coś ruszy. Jeśli nie to będę zmuszona jeszcze raz przejść przez ten koszmar. 
> A Ty jakie miałaś objawy skoro twierdzisz, że Ci się nie udało?


z soboty na niedziele,raz dopochw. ale drugi i trzeci raz doustnie bo nie dalam rady juz dopochwowo,lekkie krwawienie brak skrzepow dzis juz tylko plamienie,mialam biegunke goraczke przez pol godz.i tyle.podobno art dziala dopiero po 6 tyg.ja jestem wlasnie 6tc i drugi dzien..bola mnie piersi nadal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z soboty na niedziele,raz dopochw. ale drugi i trzeci raz doustnie bo nie dalam rady juz dopochwowo,lekkie krwawienie brak skrzepow dzis juz tylko plamienie,mialam biegunke goraczke przez pol godz.i tyle.podobno art dziala dopiero po 6 tyg.ja jestem wlasnie 6tc i drugi dzien..bola mnie piersi nadal


No to rzeczywiście jesteśmy dokładnie w takiej samej sytuacji. U mnie tak samo krwawienie bez skrzepów, dzisiaj to już praktycznie żadnego krwawienia nie ma. Też przez krótki czas miałam lekką gorączkę i biegunkę. Jednak nadal mam nadzieje, że się coś ruszy  :Smile:  Daj jutro znać co Ci powiedział lekarz, jestem bardzo ciekawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to prawda że przy pustym jaju płodowym beta może rosnąć???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja w 11 tyg dalam rade. Trzeba sie duzo ruszac podczas brania art. Ale jak wolisz, mozesz probowac z zestawem tylko czy sie ktos znajdzie kto ma na sprzedaz w tej chwili


A brałas dopochowo czy pod język? Bo nie wiem czy któryś z tych sposobów ma lepsze działanie. Dawkowalas 3 razy po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny czy jakoś inaczej? Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to rzeczywiście jesteśmy dokładnie w takiej samej sytuacji. U mnie tak samo krwawienie bez skrzepów, dzisiaj to już praktycznie żadnego krwawienia nie ma. Też przez krótki czas miałam lekką gorączkę i biegunkę. Jednak nadal mam nadzieje, że się coś ruszy  Daj jutro znać co Ci powiedział lekarz, jestem bardzo ciekawa.


dam znac dzis juz bete bede miec ale tez nie wiem czy nie za wczasu takie badanie,ale zrobie no a jutro lekarz...

----------


## mija8

mija8@onet.pl    14 sztuk 70 zł +koszty przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A brałas dopochowo czy pod język? Bo nie wiem czy któryś z tych sposobów ma lepsze działanie. Dawkowalas 3 razy po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny czy jakoś inaczej? Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.


Bralam pod jezyk ze wzgledu na to ze w tym tyg mozna wyladowac w szpitalu. Tak jak Ja wlasnie a jak wezmiesz dopochwowo to moze lekarz zobaczuc resztki. Bralam 4tabl pod jezyk co trzy godz a tabl pod jezykiem pół godzinu trzymalam po czym wyjmowalam rdzen a reszte polykalam. Wyladowalam w szpitalu po trzeciej albo czwartej dawce juz nie pamietam, tak doktorka zrobila usg, płód zaklinowal mi sie w szyjce macicy dlatego byl taki okropny ból. Doktorka palcami mi tam pomasowala i po jakis pół godz wylecial i poszlam na lyzeczkowanie. A i wody mi odeszly przed. Troche kiepsko bylo ale to zalezy od organizmu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej Kobietki, zostało mi aż 16 tabletek arthrotecu, gdyby ktoś potrzebował, zapraszam na e-maila: reniastop@wp.pl


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralam pod jezyk ze wzgledu na to ze w tym tyg mozna wyladowac w szpitalu. Tak jak Ja wlasnie a jak wezmiesz dopochwowo to moze lekarz zobaczuc resztki. Bralam 4tabl pod jezyk co trzy godz a tabl pod jezykiem pół godzinu trzymalam po czym wyjmowalam rdzen a reszte polykalam. Wyladowalam w szpitalu po trzeciej albo czwartej dawce juz nie pamietam, tak doktorka zrobila usg, płód zaklinowal mi sie w szyjce macicy dlatego byl taki okropny ból. Doktorka palcami mi tam pomasowala i po jakis pół godz wylecial i poszlam na lyzeczkowanie. A i wody mi odeszly przed. Troche kiepsko bylo ale to zalezy od organizmu


A do szpitala kiedy pojechałas? Jak odeszły wody czy jak ból był duży? Krwawilas coś czy po prostu odeszły Ci wody? Bo w 11 tc to może też być krwawienie związane z odklejeniem łożyska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A do szpitala kiedy pojechałas? Jak odeszły wody czy jak ból był duży? Krwawilas coś czy po prostu odeszły Ci wody? Bo w 11 tc to może też być krwawienie związane z odklejeniem łożyska.


Mialam krwawienie ale takie nie duze, ból na poczatku byl do zniesienia ale pozniej po tej trzeciej czy czwartej dawce zaczelo sie piekło. Ogolnie jestem odporna na ból ale wtedy to az sie zwijalam a w szpitalu to poprstu krzyczalam, dawali mi no spe w kroplowce i ketonal ale to nic nie dawalo, w szpitalu odeszly wody jak lezalam pod kroplowkami ale bol dalej byl jeszcze przez jakies 20 min i dopiero wylecial płód i po bólu. Uspili mnie i mialam lyzeczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam krwawienie ale takie nie duze, ból na poczatku byl do zniesienia ale pozniej po tej trzeciej czy czwartej dawce zaczelo sie piekło. Ogolnie jestem odporna na ból ale wtedy to az sie zwijalam a w szpitalu to poprstu krzyczalam, dawali mi no spe w kroplowce i ketonal ale to nic nie dawalo, w szpitalu odeszly wody jak lezalam pod kroplowkami ale bol dalej byl jeszcze przez jakies 20 min i dopiero wylecial płód i po bólu. Uspili mnie i mialam lyzeczkowanie.


Dodam jeszcze ze to wszystko dlatego ze płód mi sie zaklinowal w szyjce macicy. Nie mogl sie przedostac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam jeszcze ze to wszystko dlatego ze płód mi sie zaklinowal w szyjce macicy. Nie mogl sie przedostac


Dlaczego tak pozno zdecydowałaś się na zabieg usunięcia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego tak pozno zdecydowałaś się na zabieg usunięcia?


Bylo krucho u mnie z kasa w tym czasie. Pozniej bylam sama w mieszkaniu i balam sie to zrobic dopiero jak chlopak wrocil z za granicy to zaczelam ( nic mu nie mówiąc ) bo by mnie zjadl. Ale nie bylam sama i mial mnie kto zawiezc do szpitala i przy mnie byc. Tak wiem glupio zrobilam. Moglam od razu dzialac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylo krucho u mnie z kasa w tym czasie. Pozniej bylam sama w mieszkaniu i balam sie to zrobic dopiero jak chlopak wrocil z za granicy to zaczelam ( nic mu nie mówiąc ) bo by mnie zjadl. Ale nie bylam sama i mial mnie kto zawiezc do szpitala i przy mnie byc. Tak wiem glupio zrobilam. Moglam od razu dzialac


Ciesz się że Ci się udało  :Smile:  A łożysko się samo odkleilo czy dopiero w szpitalu podczas zabiegi to wszystko się odbyło? Miałaś wywoływany porod za pomocą kroplowek z oksytocyna czy wszystko miałaś pod ogólnym znieczuleniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję odkupić Arthrotec,zużyłam 20 tabletek i mi się nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciesz się że Ci się udało  A łożysko się samo odkleilo czy dopiero w szpitalu podczas zabiegi to wszystko się odbyło? Miałaś wywoływany porod za pomocą kroplowek z oksytocyna czy wszystko miałaś pod ogólnym znieczuleniem?


Nie mialam wywolywanego, mialam pierwsze co zrobione usg na ktorym bylo widac ze płód jest juz prawie po za jajem plodowym . Dostalam tylko kroplowki nospa i ketonal i czekalam dalej. Nie szło nic, ból sie tylko nasilal to doktorka palcami troche rozruszala i po chwili wypadl ale nie wiem czy z lozyskiem bo nie chcialam ani pytac ani widziec z tego szoku. Ale mysle ze tak bo wylecialo tego sporo, tak czulam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję odkupić Arthrotec,zużyłam 20 tabletek i mi się nie udało


   To zamów zestaw z WOW - przynajmniej pewniak pod każdym względem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dam znac dzis juz bete bede miec ale tez nie wiem czy nie za wczasu takie badanie,ale zrobie no a jutro lekarz...


beta nadal rosnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> beta nadal rosnie


Wiec wychodzi na to że się nie udało...
Sprobuj szybko zamowić zestaw z WOW jesli jestes pozy tc to skłam troche bo inaczej nie wyślą tabletek. Zestaw idzie okolo 14 dni ale pisza dziewczyny ze i 9. Z zestawem masz pewność ze sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam whw. Pisalam do obu organizacji i whw duzo szybciej odpisywaly i jakos latwiej z nimi sie dogadac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak powinno wyglądać krawawienie? chodzi mi o te późniejsze, i ile dni powinno występować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja polecam whw. Pisalam do obu organizacji i whw duzo szybciej odpisywaly i jakos latwiej z nimi sie dogadac.


Potwierdzam , ja ledwo mejla wysłałam i juz była odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak powinno wyglądać krawawienie? chodzi mi o te późniejsze, i ile dni powinno występować


Na pewno nie wygląda jak okres. Ja miałam takie lekko brązowe , pierwsze dni jedynie żywa krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje krwawienie trwalo 8 dni i bylo slabsze niż miesiaczka nawet skrzepy w czasie okresu mam wieksze. W piatek bedzie 4 tygodnie od zabiegu i teraz czekam na okres. Bylam w 5 tygodniu. D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam w 8 tygodniu i krwawilam tylko 6 dni i to tak lekko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 8 tygodniu i krwawilam tylko 6 dni i to tak lekko


Potwierdziłaś u lekarza lub beta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potwierdziłaś u lekarza lub beta?


No nie , wróżka mi powiedziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, mam pytanie. 
Czy jak mam receptę ogólnie na leki (wydrukowane) to czy mogę dopisać sobie arthotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile idzie przesylka z whw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile idzie przesylka z whw ?


Plus minus dwa tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w sobote bralam art. Dzis robilam druga bete niestety rosnie. Co robic. Zostalo mi 8 tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Plus minus dwa tygodnie


Tak, u mnie szła równo 14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, mam pytanie. 
> Czy jak mam receptę ogólnie na leki (wydrukowane) to czy mogę dopisać sobie arthotec?


Nooo jebłam! Dopisz sobie 5 arth i worek. Jak farmaceuta to przeczyta to będziesz miała się gdzie schować  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nooo jebłam! Dopisz sobie 5 arth i worek. Jak farmaceuta to przeczyta to będziesz miała się gdzie schować


Ja tez :-D niech dopisze jeszcze dla nas hahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, mam pytanie. 
> Czy jak mam receptę ogólnie na leki (wydrukowane) to czy mogę dopisać sobie arthotec?


Ej dopisz mi tez hehheh x1 20tabl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, mam pytanie. 
> Czy jak mam receptę ogólnie na leki (wydrukowane) to czy mogę dopisać sobie arthotec?


Nie zapomnij dopisac dawkowania 3x4 tabl co 3 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny macie do sprzedania arth w miare tanio ? Nawet po kilka sztuk ? Piszcie do mnie prosze ! malama123@onet.pl interesuje mnie kazda ilosc. Proszeeeeee

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny macie do sprzedania arth w miare tanio ? Nawet po kilka sztuk ? Piszcie do mnie prosze ! malama123@onet.pl interesuje mnie kazda ilosc. Proszeeeeee


Długo już szukasz tego art , nie lepiej iść do lekarza p O receptę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Długo już szukasz tego art , nie lepiej iść do lekarza p O receptę ?


Tutejszy lekarz nie wypisze mi od tak recepty na taki lek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny w sobote bralam art. Dzis robilam druga bete niestety rosnie. Co robic. Zostalo mi 8 tab.


Ponawiam posta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam posta


A  może chcesz ze mną pogadać na czacie w netporadni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało mi się z arth.po drugim podejsciu,jutro łyżeczkowanie,uff niech to się skończy,bo stresu nie mało było,ale mam nauczkę na przyszłość.Powodzenia dziewczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało mi się z arth.po drugim podejsciu,jutro łyżeczkowanie,uff niech to się skończy,bo stresu nie mało było,ale mam nauczkę na przyszłość.Powodzenia dziewczyny.


Skąd wiesz ze bedziesz miec lyzeczkowanie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd wiesz ze bedziesz miec lyzeczkowanie ?


Bo byłam dziś u ginekologa,jutro z samego rana na zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> beta nadal rosnie


A czy masz nadal jakieś lekkie krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy masz nadal jakieś lekkie krwawienie?


Mi tez rosnie beta. Mam delikatne krwawienie. Ledwo co ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam posta


Co robic? Szybko zamawiaj z WOW bo szkoda czasu. 8 tabletek arth to za malo ale probowac nie zaszkodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro jednak bede miala kolejne opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co robic? Szybko zamawiaj z WOW bo szkoda czasu. 8 tabletek arth to za malo ale probowac nie zaszkodzi


Mi po pierwszej próbie niestety raczej się nie udało, chyba nie rozpuściły mi się dokładnie wszystkie tabletki. 
Będę próbować drugi raz ale też z art, już raz go używałam i pomógł za pierwszym razem, nie wiem czemu teraz się nie udało. Jestem załamana ale mam nadzieje, że będzie dobrze.  Dodam tylko, że po zażyciu wszystkich 3 dawek doustnie, wystąpiły u mnie tylko dreszcze, lekka biegunka i krwawienie. Początkowo silne potem niestety robiło się coraz słabsze. Dzisiaj tylko brązowe plamienie i minimalne ślady krwi. Jestem dobrej myśli i mam nadzieję, że za drugim podejściem mi się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi po pierwszej próbie niestety raczej się nie udało, chyba nie rozpuściły mi się dokładnie wszystkie tabletki. 
> Będę próbować drugi raz ale też z art, już raz go używałam i pomógł za pierwszym razem, nie wiem czemu teraz się nie udało. Jestem załamana ale mam nadzieje, że będzie dobrze.  Dodam tylko, że po zażyciu wszystkich 3 dawek doustnie, wystąpiły u mnie tylko dreszcze, lekka biegunka i krwawienie. Początkowo silne potem niestety robiło się coraz słabsze. Dzisiaj tylko brązowe plamienie i minimalne ślady krwi. Jestem dobrej myśli i mam nadzieję, że za drugim podejściem mi się uda.


Mialam to samo i udalo sie za drugim podejściem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy to mozliwe ze zarodek mogl wypasc a pecherzyk rosnie pusty i daje wyższy poziom bety przy drugim razie. Bylam pewna ze wylecialo cos ze mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam to samo i udalo sie za drugim podejściem


A miałaś łyżeczkowanie czy wszystko samo się oczyściło ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A miałaś łyżeczkowanie czy wszystko samo się oczyściło ?


Wiesz co ? Nie czekal bo sie balam. Poronilam w nocy i z ranaa pomimo ze nie mialam bóli ani nic, pojechalam do szpitala bo sie balam i zrobili mi lyzeczkowanie zeby to oczyscic a nie czekac az samo sie oczysci bo po co czekac i sie faszerowac lekami jak mogli to zrobic od reki. Tak mi doktorka powiedziała wtedy ale gdybym nie pojechala to moze samo by sie oczyscilo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy to mozliwe ze zarodek mogl wypasc a pecherzyk rosnie pusty i daje wyższy poziom bety przy drugim razie. Bylam pewna ze wylecialo cos ze mnie


To pewnie wyleciał jakis skrzep. Jak zarodek mógł wypaść z pęcherzyka i go nie rozwalic  :Wink:  nie ma takiej mozliwosci  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To pewnie wyleciał jakis skrzep. Jak zarodek mógł wypaść z pęcherzyka i go nie rozwalic  nie ma takiej mozliwosci


Sama nie wiem jak...ale przerabiam wszystkie opcje. Beta urosla tylko o ok25 proc. Czasami kuje mnie w dole i lekko plamie na brunatny kolor

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi tez rosnie beta. Mam delikatne krwawienie. Ledwo co ...


Beta nie jest w1000% pewna. Moglo dojsc do poronienia chybionego wtedy beta wciaz rosnie.najlepiej zrobic uzg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta nie jest w1000% pewna. Moglo dojsc do poronienia chybionego wtedy beta wciaz rosnie.najlepiej zrobic uzg


Ja tak miałam. Beta była z dnia na dzień coraz większa ale i tak poronilam tyle ze nie było echa serca zarodka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny chyba zaraz zaczne druga probe. Lekko plamie a beta rosnie. A dzis jak na zlosc nie ma zadnego lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny chyba zaraz zaczne druga probe. Lekko plamie a beta rosnie. A dzis jak na zlosc nie ma zadnego lekarza


Nawet jesli zarodek obumarl i jest puste jajo to beta rosnie. Biorac tabletki mozesz uchronic sie przed lyzeczkowaniem. O ile proba sie powiedzie i sie oczyscisz. Trzymamy kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nawet jesli zarodek obumarl i jest puste jajo to beta rosnie. Biorac tabletki mozesz uchronic sie przed lyzeczkowaniem. O ile proba sie powiedzie i sie oczyscisz. Trzymamy kciuki


Po dwudziestu kilku min. zwymiotowalam resztki papki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po dwudziestu kilku min. zwymiotowalam resztki papki


To nic braklo tylko kilku minut nie ma zle. Wchlonelo sie przez sluzowke wiec dalej krazy w organizmie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam tabletki z WOW, nadeszły przedwczoraj do WER Warszawa - orientuje się ktoś ile mniej więcej trzeba czekać aż puszczą przesyłkę dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nic braklo tylko kilku minut nie ma zle. Wchlonelo sie przez sluzowke wiec dalej krazy w organizmie


Oby ... Bo juz nie mam do tego nerwow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam tabletki z WOW, nadeszły przedwczoraj do WER Warszawa - orientuje się ktoś ile mniej więcej trzeba czekać aż puszczą przesyłkę dalej?


Moja była w wawie 4 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja była w wawie 4 dni


dzięki za info  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem po nieudanej próbie Arthro , niestety  . 12 tabletek co 4 h , zeszła środa. Tylko słabe krwawienie, do dziś plamienie. Objawy ciążowe b. silne. Po południu idę na usg, zeby sprawdzic czy ciaza nie pozamaciczna i chcę zamówić zestaw z WoW lub WhW. Czy ktoś zamawiał ? Ile idzie przesyłka ? Może ktos ma do odsprzedania ? Proszę pisać na zakupyonline007@gmail.com


Witam, nie chciałaś wypróbować po raz kolejny arthrotec? pytam bo czytam to forum i juz sie zdecydowalam za zakup tego leku az do czasu przeczytania Twojego postu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, nie chciałaś wypróbować po raz kolejny arthrotec? pytam bo czytam to forum i juz sie zdecydowalam za zakup tego leku az do czasu przeczytania Twojego postu.


czy zdarzyło się Wam dziewczyny ze po dawkach 4x3 nic sie nie wydarzyło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi po pierwszej próbie niestety raczej się nie udało, chyba nie rozpuściły mi się dokładnie wszystkie tabletki. 
> Będę próbować drugi raz ale też z art, już raz go używałam i pomógł za pierwszym razem, nie wiem czemu teraz się nie udało. Jestem załamana ale mam nadzieje, że będzie dobrze.  Dodam tylko, że po zażyciu wszystkich 3 dawek doustnie, wystąpiły u mnie tylko dreszcze, lekka biegunka i krwawienie. Początkowo silne potem niestety robiło się coraz słabsze. Dzisiaj tylko brązowe plamienie i minimalne ślady krwi. Jestem dobrej myśli i mam nadzieję, że za drugim podejściem mi się uda.


podziel sie informacją, czy się udało? i jak wczesniej dawkowałaś ze sie nie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy zdarzyło się Wam dziewczyny ze po dawkach 4x3 nic sie nie wydarzyło?


Kilkanascie stron wczesniej jest babka co 4 razy probowala i nicsie nie działo oprocz krwiaka ktory potem zniknal. Miala tylko delikate krwawienie a ciaza nadal była. Sam arthrotec to 60-70% powodzenia a zestaw oryginalny to az 98% wiec sama sobie odpowiedz na pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od razu zestaw kupiłam , wydałam 200 zł i miałam spokój . A taki art nie daje 100 % pewności , a sprzedają go po 160/200 zł,  więc kesli się ma tracić na to tyle pieniędzy ja polecam zestaw. Do mnie szedł 14 dni , dodatkowo łatwo jest się komunikować  womenkami,  szybko odpisują na mejla i wysyłają dluuuuga instrukcje jak stosować tabletki, wszystko dokładnie, polecam WHW naprawdę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Druga dawke zwymiotowalam tym razem o czasie ale martwi mnie ze sie nie uda przez te wymioty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja użyłam 2 razy ART.. i nie podziałało.. dlatego szybko zamówiłam zestaw od WOW i czekam aż dojdzie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz co ? Nie czekal bo sie balam. Poronilam w nocy i z ranaa pomimo ze nie mialam bóli ani nic, pojechalam do szpitala bo sie balam i zrobili mi lyzeczkowanie zeby to oczyscic a nie czekac az samo sie oczysci bo po co czekac i sie faszerowac lekami jak mogli to zrobic od reki. Tak mi doktorka powiedziała wtedy ale gdybym nie pojechala to moze samo by sie oczyscilo


Dobrze zrobiłaś.Ja właśnie teraz wrocilam ze szpitala,jestem po lyzeczkowaniu.Po poronieniu krwawilam tydzień ale tak konkretnie,wkurzylam się,poszlam do ginekologa,i mówię jak jest,a ona mi mówi że lepiej wyłyżeczkowac i miec spokuj a nie krwawić dwa lub trzy tygodnie gdzie człowiek też nie ma pewności że będzie wszystko dobrze.Wiec jestem już po i się strasznie ciesze,ale stresu i nerwów z tym związanym nie zapomnę chyba do końca życia.Ciesze się ze udało mi się z arth.przy pierwszym opakowaniu,stracilam tylko 50 zł.Dziewczyny życzę wytrwałości i powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Druga dawke zwymiotowalam tym razem o czasie ale martwi mnie ze sie nie uda przez te wymioty


Ja kiedy zbieralo mi sie na wymioty wypluwałam papke na talerzyk i spowrotem po chwili do buzi. Wiem ze brzmi to fuj ale udalo mi sie za 1 razem. Bylam 7/8tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kiedy zbieralo mi sie na wymioty wypluwałam papke na talerzyk i spowrotem po chwili do buzi. Wiem ze brzmi to fuj ale udalo mi sie za 1 razem. Bylam 7/8tc


To moj drugi raz. Pierwszy byl w sobote. Wogole nie wymiotowalam i wszystko połykałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pprzetnij tabletke na pol i wyjmij rdzen wtedy jest prawie bez smaku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak zrobilam. Wyciaglam te rdzenie. Faktycznie nie ma smaku. Tylko tak sie szybko rozpuszcza ze chyba zaraz nic nie bedzie pod jezykiem a to dopiero 15min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak zrobilam. Wyciaglam te rdzenie. Faktycznie nie ma smaku. Tylko tak sie szybko rozpuszcza ze chyba zaraz nic nie bedzie pod jezykiem a to dopiero 15min


I jak dzieje sie juz cos ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak dzieje sie juz cos ?


Tak. Niedawno zaczelam krwawic.  Leca duze skrzepy. Bol Umiarkowany. Pierwsza biegunka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brac czwartą dawke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brac czwartą dawke?


A w ktorym jestes tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brac czwartą dawke?


Ja bym wziela

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w ktorym jestes tygodniu?


6/7tc. Mdli mnie. Żołądek az sciska. W sob. Byla pierwsza proba. Niestety beta rosła. Co prawda nie duzo. Z 24 na 30tys

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6/7tc. Mdli mnie. Żołądek az sciska. W sob. Byla pierwsza proba. Niestety beta rosła. Co prawda nie duzo. Z 24 na 30tys


Wez dla pewnosci 4 dawke a macica ci sie kurczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wez dla pewnosci 4 dawke a macica ci sie kurczy?


Po prostu boli jak na okres i tyle. Nie mam pojecia czy sie kurczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po prostu boli jak na okres i tyle. Nie mam pojecia czy sie kurczy


A ty masz juz dzieci bo po przeczytaniu cakego tego forum zauwazylam ze dziewczyny ktore nie maja dzieci przechodza zabieg gorzej, ja rodzilam 3 razy i 2 razy usuwalam zawsze w 5 tygodniu i zawsze za pierwszym razem sie udawalo teraz czekam na okres. Bedzie dobrze teraz ci sie uda tyko obserwuj co wylatuje

----------


## Karolina :)

> Brac czwartą dawke?


Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty masz juz dzieci bo po przeczytaniu cakego tego forum zauwazylam ze dziewczyny ktore nie maja dzieci przechodza zabieg gorzej, ja rodzilam 3 razy i 2 razy usuwalam zawsze w 5 tygodniu i zawsze za pierwszym razem sie udawalo teraz czekam na okres. Bedzie dobrze teraz ci sie uda tyko obserwuj co wylatuje


Tak mam roczne dziecko. Urodzone przez cc. Wzielam czwartą w razie czego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się czujesz?


Jestem bardzo wyczerpana. Chcialabym juz spac. Juz nic mnie nie boli oprocz zoładka. Strasznie mnie mdli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam problem z paczka z wow paczka wyslana 11 marca jest w polsce od 20  a od 21 jest w wer warszawa i stoi  mozliwe ze ja zatrzymaja ? ? Umre z tego czekania

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestem bardzo wyczerpana. Chcialabym juz spac. Juz nic mnie nie boli oprocz zoładka. Strasznie mnie mdli.


Czy ktoś jest z Tobą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam problem z paczka z wow paczka wyslana 11 marca jest w polsce od 20  a od 21 jest w wer warszawa i stoi  mozliwe ze ja zatrzymaja ? ? Umre z tego czekania


Nie zatrzymaja. Po prostu jest w sortowni i za jakis czas ruszy dalej. Bywa, że i tydzień tam leżą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś jest z Tobą?


Tak jest partner. Zaraz koncze czwarta dawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem bardzo wyczerpana. Chcialabym juz spac. Juz nic mnie nie boli oprocz zoładka. Strasznie mnie mdli.


Ta cała Karolina ktora sie pyta czy ktos z Toba jest i jak sie czujesz jest z netporadi. Zaraz zacznie Ci prawić morały wiec ja olej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Tak jest partner. Zaraz koncze czwarta dawke


Czemu zdecydowaliście się na ten krok? Myśleliście o innych opcjach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu zdecydowaliście się na ten krok? Myśleliście o innych opcjach?


po co te pytanie ? to już musztarda po obiedzie

----------


## Karolina :)

> po co te pytanie ? to już musztarda po obiedzie


Zmiana nastawienia może uchronić kolejne dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zmiana nastawienia może uchronić kolejne dziecko.


Wybacz, ale to wyłącznie jej sprawa, czy kolejna ciąża będzie chciana, czy nie chciana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta cała Karolina ktora sie pyta czy ktos z Toba jest i jak sie czujesz jest z netporadi. Zaraz zacznie Ci prawić morały wiec ja olej


I tak włsnie myslałam. Ok. Jestem po czwartej dawce. Poloze sie juz chyba bo zamarzam

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wybacz, ale to wyłącznie jej sprawa, czy kolejna ciąża będzie chciana, czy nie chciana


Zgadzam się...ale to że ciąża jest nie chciana nie daje nikomu prawa do zabicia drugiego człowieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się...ale to że ciąża jest nie chciana nie daje nikomu prawa do zabicia drugiego człowieka.


skończyłaś ? to leć się bzykać, bo się plemniki marnują ! życie umiera !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zatrzymaja. Po prostu jest w sortowni i za jakis czas ruszy dalej. Bywa, że i tydzień tam leżą.


Dzieki mam.nadzieje ze nie zatrzymaja bo noe woem co wtedy zrobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki mam.nadzieje ze nie zatrzymaja bo noe woem co wtedy zrobie


Jeśli zamówiłaś do bezpiecznego województwa, to nie ma obaw  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skończyłaś ? to leć się bzykać, bo się plemniki marnują ! życie umiera !


Co cie to obchodzi karolcia hehe ale masz prace  :Smile:  pewnie za każdą namowiona doburodzenia dostaje prowizje xd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy chce któraś potrzebujaca dziewczyna moj zestaw z whw?
>   Chce za niego jedynie 250 zł. . Miałam go zostawionego dla jednej dsiewczyny, ale cały tydzień nie było mnie w domu wiec się nie dogadalysmy. Piszcie maile swoje najlepiej odbiór osobisty woj świętokrzyskie Lub podkarpackie



aktualne jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam pytanie. Czy jest tutaj ktoś ze świętokrzyskiego i orientuje się gdzie będę miała możliwość zakupienia Arthrotec bez recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aktualne jeszcze?


Oj juz sprzedane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj juz sprzedane


a zamawiałaś z womenonweb?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a zamawiałaś z womenonweb?


Napisała że z whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisała że z whw


aaa przepraszam, faktycznie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I tak włsnie myslałam. Ok. Jestem po czwartej dawce. Poloze sie juz chyba bo zamarzam


Zamarzasz ? Masz wysoką gorączke zapewne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamarzasz ? Masz wysoką gorączke zapewne.


Czy to mozliwe zeby okres sie spoznil dwa tygodnie ? Bo wlasnie bylam w wc i mialam troche krwi i nie wiem czy to przez nerwy i stres dostalam jakieos plamienia czy mi sie tak duzo spoznil. Przyznam ze testu nie robiłam, wiem ze to glupie ale od razu zalozylam ze jestem w ciąży. Bede musiala rano zrobic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to mozliwe zeby okres sie spoznil dwa tygodnie ? Bo wlasnie bylam w wc i mialam troche krwi i nie wiem czy to przez nerwy i stres dostalam jakieos plamienia czy mi sie tak duzo spoznil. Przyznam ze testu nie robiłam, wiem ze to glupie ale od razu zalozylam ze jestem w ciąży. Bede musiala rano zrobic.


Skoro bierzesz Arthrotec to pewnie od niego zaczelas krwawic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli zamówiłaś do bezpiecznego województwa, to nie ma obaw


Zamowilam do kielc tam podobno jest bezpieczne wojejwodztwo i tam mam najblizej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to mozliwe zeby okres sie spoznil dwa tygodnie ? Bo wlasnie bylam w wc i mialam troche krwi i nie wiem czy to przez nerwy i stres dostalam jakieos plamienia czy mi sie tak duzo spoznil. Przyznam ze testu nie robiłam, wiem ze to glupie ale od razu zalozylam ze jestem w ciąży. Bede musiala rano zrobic.


A dlaczego od razu założyłaś ciąże? Po co sie faszerować lekami ot tak. Pierwsze co to zrob test ciążowy chyba że faktycznie dostałaś okresu chociaż nawet i sam okres nie świadczy o tym że ciąży nie ma. Druga sprawa to że spoznia sie @ wcale nie oznacza od razu dziecka. Sa różne powody dlaczego tak sie dzieje. Miałaś stresy, byłaś chora, brałaś tabletki itp itd. Nawet głupia witamina C może sprawić że przesunie Ci sie okres. Dlatego najpierw robi sie test a potem ewentualnie sie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamarzasz ? Masz wysoką gorączke zapewne.


Tak bylo mi strasznie zimna ale na sprawdzalam temp. weszłam pod kołdre i zaspalam. Dzis wstalam na podpasce prawie nic. Znow sie nie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego od razu założyłaś ciąże? Po co sie faszerować lekami ot tak. Pierwsze co to zrob test ciążowy chyba że faktycznie dostałaś okresu chociaż nawet i sam okres nie świadczy o tym że ciąży nie ma. Druga sprawa to że spoznia sie @ wcale nie oznacza od razu dziecka. Sa różne powody dlaczego tak sie dzieje. Miałaś stresy, byłaś chora, brałaś tabletki itp itd. Nawet głupia witamina C może sprawić że przesunie Ci sie okres. Dlatego najpierw robi sie test a potem ewentualnie sie działa.


Nie pisalam nic przeciez ze bralam art. Nie bralam jeszcze, a założyłam ze to ciąża bo był stosunek bez zabezpiecZenia i nigdy nie spóźnił mi sie okres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec , zamowilam ze strony oglaszamy24 i zostalam oszukana . Moj mail psotusek@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, mam pytanie. Czy jest tutaj ktoś ze świętokrzyskiego i orientuje się gdzie będę miała możliwość zakupienia Arthrotec bez recepty?


Ja jestem że świętokrzyskiego zostało mi jedno opakowanie Arth.moge odsprzedać 20 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aktualne jeszcze?


Już nie aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem że świętokrzyskiego zostało mi jedno opakowanie Arth.moge odsprzedać 20 tabletek.


odezwij się do mnie na meila karolajna49@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak bylo mi strasznie zimna ale na sprawdzalam temp. weszłam pod kołdre i zaspalam. Dzis wstalam na podpasce prawie nic. Znow sie nie udalo


Ruszaj sie dzis duzo moze jeszcze sie rozkerci mi pomogl seks bo to jak masaz szyjki macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ruszaj sie dzis duzo moze jeszcze sie rozkerci mi pomogl seks bo to jak masaz szyjki macicy


Wczoraj krwawilam a dzis juz nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pisalam nic przeciez ze bralam art. Nie bralam jeszcze, a założyłam ze to ciąża bo był stosunek bez zabezpiecZenia i nigdy nie spóźnił mi sie okres.


Test kosztuje 7 zł,  zrób i będziesz wiedzieć czy to ciąża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj krwawilam a dzis juz nic.


Pisalas ze beta przyrosla malo idz moze w poniedzialek jeszcze raz i zobacz jak przyrasta. Jak przyrosnie malo to bedziesz musiala isc do lekarza dowiedziec sie co sie dzieje byc moze ze nie doszlo do calkowitego poronienia i konieczne bedzie czyszczenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisalas ze beta przyrosla malo idz moze w poniedzialek jeszcze raz i zobacz jak przyrasta. Jak przyrosnie malo to bedziesz musiala isc do lekarza dowiedziec sie co sie dzieje byc moze ze nie doszlo do calkowitego poronienia i konieczne bedzie czyszczenie


Boje sie ze w ogole do niczego nie doszlo. W pon na pewno zrobie jeszcze bete. A we wt. Lekarz. Jak sie nie udalo to chyba zamowie z whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy zdajecie sobie sprawe ale celowe poronienie w naszym kraju jest karalne. Takie posty ktore wszystkie tutaj osoby pisza tez w celu poronienia. Na przyszlosc to sie zabezpieczajcie.


A huj cię to obchodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odezwij się do mnie na meila karolajna49@gmail.com


Odpisalam na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpisalam na maila


Poki co nie mam nic na meilu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpisalam na maila


Podaj mi swój adres w takim razie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec , zamowilam ze strony oglaszamy24 i zostalam oszukana . Moj mail psotusek@o2.pl


W tym serwisie to prawie sami oszuści.  Wystawilam tam niedawno swój zestaw , który mi leżał i ogłoszenie zginęło wśród tych wszystkich doświadczonych handlarzy,  a jak oni potrafią coś wmówić... masakra i sprzedają Apapy zamiast ru za 500 zł. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;158828]Kupie arthrotec , zamowilam ze strony oglaszamy24 i zostalam oszukana . Moj mail [email]psotusek@o2.pl[/email               Hej,ja  mam  do   sprzedania  tabletki  Arthrotec  forte 20  sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec , zamowilam ze strony oglaszamy24 i zostalam oszukana . Moj mail psotusek@o2.pl


Ja mam  do  sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec forte 20  sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam  do  sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec forte 20  sztuk.


Jak mozesz to napisz na mojego maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.


Jakie to te polskie tabletki i za ile

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie to te polskie tabletki i za ile


Babka pisze ze zdj wysle to sie do niej odezwij. Popros o zdjęcia z data godzina twoim imieniem i bedziesz wiedziala co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam  do  sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec forte 20  sztuk.


Wysyłka czy odbiór osobisty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysyłka czy odbiór osobisty?


Odbior  osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbior  osobisty


Jakie jest miasto?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie jest miasto?


Krakow moze byc lub okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krakow moze byc lub okolice


Jaka jest cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka jest cena?


Cena  100 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cena  100 zl


Nie mozna przesylka? Mam do Krakowa bardzo daleko a pilnie potrzebuje tych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mozna przesylka? Mam do Krakowa bardzo daleko a pilnie potrzebuje tych tabletek


Jutro do poludnia dziewczyna da mi znac czy je bierze czy nie,podaj mi maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro do poludnia dziewczyna da mi znac czy je bierze czy nie,podaj mi maila


hilary.salto@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hilary.salto@interia.pl


Ok.zapisalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest wieczór, zaraz pojawi się nawiedzona Karolina, bo będzie mieć dyżur.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest wieczór, zaraz pojawi się nawiedzona Karolina, bo będzie mieć dyżur.


Hahahhaahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny jestem obecnie w 12 tc probiwalam z arthrotec 4 razy i ciaza dalej jest  oczekuje na zestaw od wow juz ponad miesiac jest na wer warszawa wow rozklada rece dzis podejme jeazcze jedna probe z arthrotec podpowiecie mi co moge jeazcze zrobic by poronic jestem zalamana ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem obecnie w 12 tc probiwalam z arthrotec 4 razy i ciaza dalej jest  oczekuje na zestaw od wow juz ponad miesiac jest na wer warszawa wow rozklada rece dzis podejme jeazcze jedna probe z arthrotec podpowiecie mi co moge jeazcze zrobic by poronic jestem zalamana ;(


Po co będziesz znowu próbować art skoro zestaw juz jest w wawie.  Cierpliwości trochę, chcesz sobie całkiem zdrowie popsuć? A jak znowu się nie uda i będziesz musiała próbować znowu z zestawem?  Mój zestaw był w wawie cały tydzień ale czekałam cierpliwie zawsze to 98 % skuteczności , poczekaj jeszcze trochę nie łam sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem obecnie w 12 tc probiwalam z arthrotec 4 razy i ciaza dalej jest  oczekuje na zestaw od wow juz ponad miesiac jest na wer warszawa wow rozklada rece dzis podejme jeazcze jedna probe z arthrotec podpowiecie mi co moge jeazcze zrobic by poronic jestem zalamana ;(


Napisz mi jak to bylo u Ciebie. Ja jestem po drugiej probie i raczej tez nie udanej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz mi jak to bylo u Ciebie. Ja jestem po drugiej probie i raczej tez nie udanej.


Bralam arth dosustnie i podpochwowo za kadym razem male krwawienie  biegunka dreszcze i tyle jak bylam u lekaza to mialam krwiaki ostatnio bylam u lekaza tydzien temu wszystko ok sie rozwija zasnych powiklan a ja chodze i musle jak je usunac nie moge sie juz doczekac asz dostane zestaw tylko sie obawiam ze nie uda mi sie mawet z nim  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy moze się zdarzyć taka sytuacja żeby zażywac art przy kontroli lekarza? czy ktos ma takie doświadczenia ze rozmawiala na ten temat z lekarzem, pytam bo  najbardziej boli mnie myśl ,ze ciąza przetrwa i urodzi sie niepelnosprawne dziecko. Pytam bo sie poprostu boje a jestem w beznadziejnej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ma ktoś sprzedać arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bralam arth dosustnie i podpochwowo za kadym razem male krwawienie  biegunka dreszcze i tyle jak bylam u lekaza to mialam krwiaki ostatnio bylam u lekaza tydzien temu wszystko ok sie rozwija zasnych powiklan a ja chodze i musle jak je usunac nie moge sie juz doczekac asz dostane zestaw tylko sie obawiam ze nie uda mi sie mawet z nim


Uda się, bez obaw. Ja robilam w 14 tc , zestawem i sie udalo bez problemu. Tylko pamietaj, ze jak wejdziesz w 13 tc to jest inne dawkowanie. Poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hilary.salto@interia.pl


Nie dam rady ci odsprzedać tabletek,dziewczyna potwierdzila że po nie przyjedzie.Przepraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czy moze się zdarzyć taka sytuacja żeby zażywac art przy kontroli lekarza? czy ktos ma takie doświadczenia ze rozmawiala na ten temat z lekarzem, pytam bo  najbardziej boli mnie myśl ,ze ciąza przetrwa i urodzi sie niepelnosprawne dziecko. Pytam bo sie poprostu boje a jestem w beznadziejnej sytuacji


tak,ale to nie znaczy ze tez sie uda...wiem cos o tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arth. hilary.salto@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak jest teraz z wysylkami od wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jest teraz z wysylkami od wow?


A co ma być? Nic sie ostatnio nie zmieniło, wysyłają do bezpiecznych województw, przesyłka idzie ok. 10-14 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czy moze się zdarzyć taka sytuacja żeby zażywac art przy kontroli lekarza? czy ktos ma takie doświadczenia ze rozmawiala na ten temat z lekarzem, pytam bo  najbardziej boli mnie myśl ,ze ciąza przetrwa i urodzi sie niepelnosprawne dziecko. Pytam bo sie poprostu boje a jestem w beznadziejnej sytuacji


Może chcesz pogadać, telefon zaufania i czat na netporadnia.pl ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem obecnie w 12 tc probiwalam z arthrotec 4 razy i ciaza dalej jest  oczekuje na zestaw od wow juz ponad miesiac jest na wer warszawa wow rozklada rece dzis podejme jeazcze jedna probe z arthrotec podpowiecie mi co moge jeazcze zrobic by poronic jestem zalamana ;(


Moze szukaj kliniki gdzie usuniesz ciaze? Albo zadzwon gdzies do centrali w tej Warszawie i powiedz ze widzisz ta przesylke i że to nie możliwe aby była tam miesiac czasu... Art raczej ci duzo nie pomoze skoro juz tyle razy probowałaś. Ewentualnie szukaj kogoś kto Ci odsprzeda oryginalny zestaw z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzielam art w 16 i sie udalo. 4tab co 3godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze szukaj kliniki gdzie usuniesz ciaze? Albo zadzwon gdzies do centrali w tej Warszawie i powiedz ze widzisz ta przesylke i że to nie możliwe aby była tam miesiac czasu... Art raczej ci duzo nie pomoze skoro juz tyle razy probowałaś. Ewentualnie szukaj kogoś kto Ci odsprzeda oryginalny zestaw z WOW


Nie stac mnie na klinike .... dzwonila i pisalam do wer oninrozkladsja rece kaz czekac wow tak samo takie sytuacje sie sie zdazaja  a co odkuiebia od kogos innego to boje sie ze ktoa mi sprzeda swinstwo malo jest osob ktore maja do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja czekałam 5 dni aż dojdą do PL i 4 dni leżały w WER Warszawa - już mam do odbioru w placówce, więc bardzo sprawnie i szybko doszły  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie stac mnie na klinike .... dzwonila i pisalam do wer oninrozkladsja rece kaz czekac wow tak samo takie sytuacje sie sie zdazaja  a co odkuiebia od kogos innego to boje sie ze ktoa mi sprzeda swinstwo malo jest osob ktore maja do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw


Musisz miec mega pecha. Wpolczuje. Co do odkupienia to ktos tutaj mial na tym forum bo poronil samoistnie... Bys musialasie dowiedziec jak wyglada oryginalny zestae i odebrac osobiscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czy moze się zdarzyć taka sytuacja żeby zażywac art przy kontroli lekarza? czy ktos ma takie doświadczenia ze rozmawiala na ten temat z lekarzem, pytam bo  najbardziej boli mnie myśl ,ze ciąża przetrwa i urodzi sie niepelnosprawne dziecko. Pytam bo sie poprostu boje a jestem w beznadziejnej sytuacji


Pytasz się o to czy lekarz może kierować Twoja aborcją, to jest zupełnie nie możliwe. Żaden lekarz nie może Tobie dać gwarancji, że aborcja pod jego kontrolą się uda. Lekarz nie weźmie odpowiedzialności za Twoje życie. Poczytaj o skutkach brania leków aborcyjnych, nie zdawaj pytań, na które nikt nie może dać Tobie dobrej odpowiedzi. Na forum piszę te dziewczyny, którym się udało skutecznie dokonać aborcji, są też te, które na tym zarabiają. Nie ma tych, które dotknął krwotok i skończyły w szpitalu ledwo uchodząc z życiem. Nie musisz się bać niepełnosprawności dziecka, o ile nie uda się aborcja. Wówczas musisz iść do lekarza i powiedzieć o krwawieniu,. Nie musisz opowiadać co próbowałaś zrobić. Jeżeli miałaś krwawienia to  otrzymasz Progesteron i dziecko będzie się rozwijało poprawnie. Nawet, gdyby lekarz stwierdził próbę aborcji, to pamiętaj, ze TO NIE JEST KARALNE. W życiu każdego z nas nie ma sytuacji beznadziejnej, zawsze są przynajmniej dwa wyjścia, a często jest ich więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzięłam cały zestaw i nic.tylko dreszcze i małe krwawienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytasz się o to czy lekarz może kierować Twoja aborcją, to jest zupełnie nie możliwe. Żaden lekarz nie może Tobie dać gwarancji, że aborcja pod jego kontrolą się uda. Lekarz nie weźmie odpowiedzialności za Twoje życie. Poczytaj o skutkach brania leków aborcyjnych, nie zdawaj pytań, na które nikt nie może dać Tobie dobrej odpowiedzi. Na forum piszę te dziewczyny, którym się udało skutecznie dokonać aborcji, są też te, które na tym zarabiają. Nie ma tych, które dotknął krwotok i skończyły w szpitalu ledwo uchodząc z życiem. Nie musisz się bać niepełnosprawności dziecka, o ile nie uda się aborcja. Wówczas musisz iść do lekarza i powiedzieć o krwawieniu,. Nie musisz opowiadać co próbowałaś zrobić. Jeżeli miałaś krwawienia to  otrzymasz Progesteron i dziecko będzie się rozwijało poprawnie. Nawet, gdyby lekarz stwierdził próbę aborcji, to pamiętaj, ze TO NIE JEST KARALNE. W życiu każdego z nas nie ma sytuacji beznadziejnej, zawsze są przynajmniej dwa wyjścia, a często jest ich więcej.


Netporadnia?? Nikt wiekszych głupot przecież nie pisze na tym forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam cały zestaw i nic.tylko dreszcze i małe krwawienia.


Ktory tc? Arth daje 60% szansy na powodzenie, wiec nie powinno Cie to dziwić. Zamow z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam cały zestaw i nic.tylko dreszcze i małe krwawienia.


miałam to samo - próbowałam dwa razy bez powodzenia - jutro odbieram zestaw od WOW. Lepiej też zamów bo szkoda marnować czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Netporadnia?? Nikt wiekszych głupot przecież nie pisze na tym forum


Czy wydajesz się być orłem we wszystkich dziedzinach życia. Wiesz kto pisze i co jest głupotą, a co mądrością. Może znasz lekarstwo na głupotę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam cały zestaw i nic.tylko dreszcze i małe krwawienia.


Jeżeli wzięłaś cały zestaw nie próbuj więcej. Poczekaj, możesz po wzięciu następnej dawki potrzebować pomocy, czy jest ktoś obok Ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam cały zestaw i nic.tylko dreszcze i małe krwawienia.


Prawie rok temu przeżyłam potężny krwotok, skończyłam w szpitalu. Nie mam ochoty opisywać tego dramatu. Nie słuchałam dobrych rad i nie wiedziałam nic o działaniu tych "wspaniałych" leków. Teraz wiem, że na tym i innych podobnych forach panuje bezmyślne opowiadanie "sukcesów" życiowych. Wypowiadają się kobiety żyjące w ciągłym lęku o ciążę, ale jednocześnie nie czyniące nic, by czegoś się nauczyć z własnych smutnych doświadczeń i naprawdę służyć pomocą. Opanujcie się kobiety, szukajcie własnej godności i szczęścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zachęcamy do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl albo kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawie rok temu przeżyłam potężny krwotok, skończyłam w szpitalu. Nie mam ochoty opisywać tego dramatu. Nie słuchałam dobrych rad i nie wiedziałam nic o działaniu tych "wspaniałych" leków. Teraz wiem, że na tym i innych podobnych forach panuje bezmyślne opowiadanie "sukcesów" życiowych. Wypowiadają się kobiety żyjące w ciągłym lęku o ciążę, ale jednocześnie nie czyniące nic, by czegoś się nauczyć z własnych smutnych doświadczeń i naprawdę służyć pomocą. Opanujcie się kobiety, szukajcie własnej godności i szczęścia.


Netporadnia nie wie co pisać to bredzi....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

7 tydzień.Tak nie jestem sama ogółem czuję się ok tak jakbym miała okres. Ja miałam Art Plus Mezowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tzn Art Plus metop.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś wie czy nadal zatrzymują paczki od WOW na cle? Ma ktoś do od sprzedania z Pomorza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś do od sprzedania tabletki z WOW lub Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś wie czy nadal zatrzymują paczki od WOW na cle? Ma ktoś do od sprzedania z Pomorza?


W bezpiecznych województwach nie zatrzymują. Zresztą mozesz zamówić od whw, one wyślą wszędzie z pominięciem celników.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W bezpiecznych województwach nie zatrzymują. Zresztą mozesz zamówić od whw, one wyślą wszędzie z pominięciem celników.


ktoś zamawiał z WHW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktoś zamawiał z WHW?


Zamawiałam z WHW i WOW w tym samym czasie - od WHW już doszło (zamówiłam do bezpiecznego województwa bo WHW pisały, że nadal nie do wszystkich województw nie dochodzi)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam cały zestaw i nic.tylko dreszcze i małe krwawienia.


O jakim zestawie mówisz ? Art + metotr?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytasz się o to czy lekarz może kierować Twoja aborcją, to jest zupełnie nie możliwe. Żaden lekarz nie może Tobie dać gwarancji, że aborcja pod jego kontrolą się uda. Lekarz nie weźmie odpowiedzialności za Twoje życie. Poczytaj o skutkach brania leków aborcyjnych, nie zdawaj pytań, na które nikt nie może dać Tobie dobrej odpowiedzi. Na forum piszę te dziewczyny, którym się udało skutecznie dokonać aborcji, są też te, które na tym zarabiają. Nie ma tych, które dotknął krwotok i skończyły w szpitalu ledwo uchodząc z życiem. Nie musisz się bać niepełnosprawności dziecka, o ile nie uda się aborcja. Wówczas musisz iść do lekarza i powiedzieć o krwawieniu,. Nie musisz opowiadać co próbowałaś zrobić. Jeżeli miałaś krwawienia to  otrzymasz Progesteron i dziecko będzie się rozwijało poprawnie. Nawet, gdyby lekarz stwierdził próbę aborcji, to pamiętaj, ze TO NIE JEST KARALNE. W życiu każdego z nas nie ma sytuacji beznadziejnej, zawsze są przynajmniej dwa wyjścia, a często jest ich więcej.


Mi dał progesteron na podtrzymanie ciąży i jakoś to nic nie dało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Arthrotec 20tab w rozsądnej cenie. Może którejś z was został zestaw z  WHO lub WOW? Pisać na maila-leo.libra@wp.pl. Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od czego zależy ze się uda, czy ma ktoś z Was takie informacje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi dał progesteron na podtrzymanie ciąży i jakoś to nic nie dało.


Tzn poroniłaś czu urodziłaś chore dziecko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tzn poroniłaś czu urodziłaś chore dziecko?


Mój lekarz nie dałby mi urodzić chorego dziecka...miałam jakieś dziwne krwawienia itd, dał mi progesteron, ale niestety coś było nie tak i od razu wysłał mnie do szpitala na usunięcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój lekarz nie dałby mi urodzić chorego dziecka...miałam jakieś dziwne krwawienia itd, dał mi progesteron, ale niestety coś było nie tak i od razu wysłał mnie do szpitala na usunięcie


Powiedział jeszcze,  że wszystko mogłoby się unormowac w późniejszych miesiacach,  ale urodziłoby się prawdopowdobnie chore

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tzn poroniłaś czu urodziłaś chore dziecko?


Ja urodziłam chore dziecko. Jest Juz dorosłe. Nie życzę tego nikomu. Nawet nie wiem czy je kocham

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedział jeszcze,  że wszystko mogłoby się unormowac w późniejszych miesiacach,  ale urodziłoby się prawdopowdobnie chore


Przyznałas się lekarzowi ze zażywalas tablet?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak przyznałam się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiałam z WHW i WOW w tym samym czasie - od WHW już doszło (zamówiłam do bezpiecznego województwa bo WHW pisały, że nadal nie do wszystkich województw nie dochodzi)


Kiedy było zamawiane? Jak długo szło? Gdzie było zamawiane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 14 szt Arthrotec Forte. Są tu chętne osoby ? Jak tak to zostawiajcie e mail. Odezwe sie  :Smile:  cena do dogadania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiałam z WHW i WOW w tym samym czasie - od WHW już doszło (zamówiłam do bezpiecznego województwa bo WHW pisały, że nadal nie do wszystkich województw nie dochodzi)


Proszę Cię o kontakt na misiek3miasto@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania 14 szt Arthrotec Forte. Są tu chętne osoby ? Jak tak to zostawiajcie e mail. Odezwe sie  cena do dogadania


misiek3miasto@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

03-15-2017, 14:14 #713
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Arthrotec oraz Cytotec sprzedam
Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Tel 576.091.189

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy było zamawiane? Jak długo szło? Gdzie było zamawiane?


Wysłane były 15.03 a doszły do Urzędu Pocztowego 24.03
Zamawiałam na WHW

z WOW są jeszcze w WER Warszawa i pewnie na dniach odeślą do Urzędu (też wysyłali je 15.03)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 03-15-2017, 14:14 #713
> Nie zarejestrowany
> Guest
> Arthrotec oraz Cytotec sprzedam
> Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> 
> Tel 576.091.189
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> ...


żyrowanie na nieświadomości ludzkiej :/ Arthrotec można dostać w aptece za 50 zł (20 tabletek) jeśli się umiejętne poszuka nawet bez recepty - wystarczy iść do małej apteki.. Arthrotec Plus nie jest silniejszy tylko ma więcej środka przeciwbólowego, który i tak trzeba wypluć.. ŻAL..!
Cytotec to, to samo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> żyrowanie na nieświadomości ludzkiej :/ Arthrotec można dostać w aptece za 50 zł (20 tabletek) jeśli się umiejętne poszuka nawet bez recepty - wystarczy iść do małej apteki.. Arthrotec Plus nie jest silniejszy tylko ma więcej środka przeciwbólowego, który i tak trzeba wypluć.. ŻAL..!
> Cytotec to, to samo..


Eh a ja się prawie nacielam na takie coś ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytat z porady prawnika
Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 03-15-2017, 14:14 #713
> Nie zarejestrowany
> Guest
> Arthrotec oraz Cytotec sprzedam
> Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> 
> Tel 576.091.189
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> ...


Oszustwo.  Nie ma w Polsce takich tabletek jak Ru 486. Dostanie sie APAP lub cos podobnego. Jeśli juz chcecie zamawiać zestawy to tylko oryginalne z WHW lub WOW i wyjdzie Was to 300zł. Nie 500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytat z porady prawnika
> Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.
> 
> Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.


          Wiemy  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, wzięłam Arth, no i właśnie... przed zażyciem drugiej dawki idąc do toalety poleciało trochę takiej blado różowej substancji ze skrzepami, wystąpił nawet delikatny ból brzuch, po kolejnej dawce czułam okropne dreszcze na przemian z uderzeniami gorąca. Gdy wzięłam trzecią dawkę nie działo się nic prócz tego że wystąpiła biegunka. Krew mi nie leci, aby jak ide do łazienki to właśnie takie coś blado różowe... Wzięłam 12 tabletek pod język i teraz tak pytanie. Zostało mi 8, czy mogę wziąc je przykładowo w jutrzejszym dniu? Juz nie wiem co robic, czy czekac jeszcze czy iśc do lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustwo.  Nie ma w Polsce takich tabletek jak Ru 486. Dostanie sie APAP lub cos podobnego. Jeśli juz chcecie zamawiać zestawy to tylko oryginalne z WHW lub WOW i wyjdzie Was to 300zł. Nie 500



Tez myśle, ze to ściema i dziewczyna ma sam Arth za który po prostu chce wziac więcej kasy i stad pomysł ze wystawi na sprzedaż zestawy.
Ale niech udowodni swoją uczciwość - to proste! 
Poprosimy o zdjęcie tego leku RU-486, który pani oferuje. 
Były juz na tym forum osoby, które faktycznie zamieściły zdjęcia (słynna akcja z widelcem  :Big Grin:  ) i miały oryginalne RU. 
Oczywiście polskie ono nie było bo w Polsce taki lek w ogóle nie jest dopuszczony do żadnego obrotu! 
Nawet szpitale go nie mają! Jedyna możliwość żeby ktoś go posiadał to zakup w klinice aborcyjnej za granica lub jeśli ma na prawdę dobre znajomosci w tym temacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JW.pilnie odkupie 12t.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytat z porady prawnika
> Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.
> 
> Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.


Ciekawa jestem kto tak upierdliwe zamieszcza te paragrafy i jaki ma w tym cel...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, wzięłam Arth, no i właśnie... przed zażyciem drugiej dawki idąc do toalety poleciało trochę takiej blado różowej substancji ze skrzepami, wystąpił nawet delikatny ból brzuch, po kolejnej dawce czułam okropne dreszcze na przemian z uderzeniami gorąca. Gdy wzięłam trzecią dawkę nie działo się nic prócz tego że wystąpiła biegunka. Krew mi nie leci, aby jak ide do łazienki to właśnie takie coś blado różowe... Wzięłam 12 tabletek pod język i teraz tak pytanie. Zostało mi 8, czy mogę wziąc je przykładowo w jutrzejszym dniu? Juz nie wiem co robic, czy czekac jeszcze czy iśc do lekarza?


W którym tygodniu byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie stac mnie na klinike .... dzwonila i pisalam do wer oninrozkladsja rece kaz czekac wow tak samo takie sytuacje sie sie zdazaja  a co odkuiebia od kogos innego to boje sie ze ktoa mi sprzeda swinstwo malo jest osob ktore maja do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw


Mam namiary na osobę która posiada oryginalne leki i to oba. Takie same jak na zdjęciach w internecie w listkach i pudelkach. Sama kupiłam w styczniu i odbierałam osobiście nie było z tym żadnego problemu wiec myśle ze i teraz z toba zgodzi sie ta osoba spotkać w realu. Zapytam sie czy mogę podać ci jej maila albo numer telefonu. 
A Ty napisz do mnie email : karmellowicz@gmail.com 
Szkoda twojego czasu i pieniędzy na oszustów. Osobiście przynajmniej możesz sobie wszystko dobrze obejrzeć i sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym tygodniu byłaś?


najprawdopodobniej 6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam zestaw od WOW - jedną tabletkę wczoraj i dzisiaj 4 ok. 13 od 16 zaczęły wychodzić wielkie skrzepy i praktycznie muszę siedzieć w WC.. Wszystko jest ok? bo przeraża mnie ilość krwi :/ choć nie mam żadnych powikłań typu gorączka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam zestaw od WOW - jedną tabletkę wczoraj i dzisiaj 4 ok. 13 od 16 zaczęły wychodzić wielkie skrzepy i praktycznie muszę siedzieć w WC.. Wszystko jest ok? bo przeraża mnie ilość krwi :/ choć nie mam żadnych powikłań typu gorączka


No tak, macica musi pozbyć sie wszystkich resztek. Druga dawka unormuje krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, macica musi pozbyć sie wszystkich resztek. Druga dawka unormuje krwawienie.


napisaly mi, że przed 9 tc wystarczy jedna dawka tych 4 tabletek a krwawienie samo przejdzie.. od 2-5h i fakt po 2h jest już spokojniej..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Kupie arth lub cyt.
Prosze o normalna cene bo nie stac mnie na 200pln od ludzi pragnacych na tym zarobic
Moj email agajowicz87@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Kupie arth lub cyt.
> Prosze o normalna cene bo nie stac mnie na 200pln od ludzi pragnacych na tym zarobic
> Moj email agajowicz87@gmail.com


W aptece masz za 50zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysłane były 15.03 a doszły do Urzędu Pocztowego 24.03
> Zamawiałam na WHW
> 
> z WOW są jeszcze w WER Warszawa i pewnie na dniach odeślą do Urzędu (też wysyłali je 15.03)


Moze moglabym od Ciebie je odkupic po odebraniu z warszawskiej poczty? 
Agajowicz87@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W aptece masz za 50zl


Wierz.mi chetnie bym kupila ale nikt nie chcial sprzedac.
Chyba ze ktos zna zaufana apteke w trojmiescie?
Pozdrawiam
Aga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wierz.mi chetnie bym kupila ale nikt nie chcial sprzedac.
> Chyba ze ktos zna zaufana apteke w trojmiescie?
> Pozdrawiam
> Aga


Może warto się zastanowić nad tym ostatecznym krokiem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wierz.mi chetnie bym kupila ale nikt nie chcial sprzedac.
> Chyba ze ktos zna zaufana apteke w trojmiescie?
> Pozdrawiam
> Aga


Masz wymagania... Ja idac do lekarza dalam mu w lape 100 spojrzal na mnie jak na idiotke ( ze za malo) wiec dostal 200 zl ... Wypisal mi recepte na 2opakowania. 1 mi wystarczyło drugie sprzedalam . za 250 zl . i nie jest mi wstyd . jak sie podliczy ile sie na to kasy i nerwow stracilo to kazdy chce 50 czy 100 zl zarobic. Dla mnie to tez bylo ryzyko. Jakby to bylo takie proste to kazdy szedlby do apteki i za slynne 50 zl kupowal .... 
Mowicie " nie szkoda rzerowac na nieszczesciu innych"? A jakie to nieszczescie ????
Tak jak ja wpadlam sama sie wpakowalam w ta ciaze tak i kazda z was . kazda z nas swiadomie podejmuje taka decyzje. Wiec to nie jest nieszczescie .... To swiadoma decyzja o pozbyciu problemu . 
Wiec watpie ze uda sie za 50 czy 100 zl od kogos kupic. Tyle z mojej strony .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz wymagania... Ja idac do lekarza dalam mu w lape 100 spojrzal na mnie jak na idiotke ( ze za malo) wiec dostal 200 zl ... Wypisal mi recepte na 2opakowania. 1 mi wystarczyło drugie sprzedalam . za 250 zl . i nie jest mi wstyd . jak sie podliczy ile sie na to kasy i nerwow stracilo to kazdy chce 50 czy 100 zl zarobic. Dla mnie to tez bylo ryzyko. Jakby to bylo takie proste to kazdy szedlby do apteki i za slynne 50 zl kupowal .... 
> Mowicie " nie szkoda rzerowac na nieszczesciu innych"? A jakie to nieszczescie ????
> Tak jak ja wpadlam sama sie wpakowalam w ta ciaze tak i kazda z was . kazda z nas swiadomie podejmuje taka decyzje. Wiec to nie jest nieszczescie .... To swiadoma decyzja o pozbyciu problemu . 
> Wiec watpie ze uda sie za 50 czy 100 zl od kogos kupic. Tyle z mojej strony .


Kozo, pomyśl trochę ! Nieszczęście polega na tym, ze w tym zasranym kraju nie mozna wykonać aborcji jak cywilizowany człowiek w klinice ! Gdyby leki poronne były ogólnie dostępne, nikt by ich nie kupowal od handlarzy za kilka stówek. I to jest właśnie żerowanie na kobietach !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz wymagania... Ja idac do lekarza dalam mu w lape 100 spojrzal na mnie jak na idiotke ( ze za malo) wiec dostal 200 zl ... Wypisal mi recepte na 2opakowania. 1 mi wystarczyło drugie sprzedalam . za 250 zl . i nie jest mi wstyd . jak sie podliczy ile sie na to kasy i nerwow stracilo to kazdy chce 50 czy 100 zl zarobic. Dla mnie to tez bylo ryzyko. Jakby to bylo takie proste to kazdy szedlby do apteki i za slynne 50 zl kupowal .... 
> Mowicie " nie szkoda rzerowac na nieszczesciu innych"? A jakie to nieszczescie ????
> Tak jak ja wpadlam sama sie wpakowalam w ta ciaze tak i kazda z was . kazda z nas swiadomie podejmuje taka decyzje. Wiec to nie jest nieszczescie .... To swiadoma decyzja o pozbyciu problemu . 
> Wiec watpie ze uda sie za 50 czy 100 zl od kogos kupic. Tyle z mojej strony .


Ale pierdolisz. Bo ktoś szuka pomocy to trzeba na nim zarabiać niewiadoMo ile, bo i tak przecież kupi , bo jest w potrzebie. Jakbym była taka jak TY nie sprzedalabym swojego zestawu za 200 zł , bo tylko tyle za niego dałam , a pewnie wzięłabym z 400 zł.  Bo właśnie wiedzac ile NERWÓW to kosztuje (po pieniądze ważne nie są w tym świecie , przynajmniej dla mnie) chciałam pomoc innej dziewczynie, bo wiem jak to jest i jak ciężko znaleźć kogoś uczciwego i z sercem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale pierdolisz. Bo ktoś szuka pomocy to trzeba na nim zarabiać niewiadoMo ile, bo i tak przecież kupi , bo jest w potrzebie. Jakbym była taka jak TY nie sprzedalabym swojego zestawu za 200 zł , bo tylko tyle za niego dałam , a pewnie wzięłabym z 400 zł.  Bo właśnie wiedzac ile NERWÓW to kosztuje (po pieniądze ważne nie są w tym świecie , przynajmniej dla mnie) chciałam pomoc innej dziewczynie, bo wiem jak to jest i jak ciężko znaleźć kogoś uczciwego i z sercem.


Jakie nieszczescie ? Jaka pomoc ? Kazda z nas w tej sytuacji uprawiala sex dobrze sie bawiac . i owoc tego usuwa. To nie jest nieszczescie.  To swiadoma decyzja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale pierdolisz. Bo ktoś szuka pomocy to trzeba na nim zarabiać niewiadoMo ile, bo i tak przecież kupi , bo jest w potrzebie. Jakbym była taka jak TY nie sprzedalabym swojego zestawu za 200 zł , bo tylko tyle za niego dałam , a pewnie wzięłabym z 400 zł.  Bo właśnie wiedzac ile NERWÓW to kosztuje (po pieniądze ważne nie są w tym świecie , przynajmniej dla mnie) chciałam pomoc innej dziewczynie, bo wiem jak to jest i jak ciężko znaleźć kogoś uczciwego i z sercem.


Dziewczyna ma racje . nie szukamy leku na raka czy jakas chorobe zeby prosic o pomoc ;// ja swiadomie usunelam w 7 tc. Kupilam tabletki na forum . arthrotek za 300 zl. Cala paczka 20 sztuk . i nie wybrzydzalam . moja decyzja, chcialam usunac . wiec nie robmy z siebie ofiar ;///

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyna ma racje . nie szukamy leku na raka czy jakas chorobe zeby prosic o pomoc ;// ja swiadomie usunelam w 7 tc. Kupilam tabletki na forum . arthrotek za 300 zl. Cala paczka 20 sztuk . i nie wybrzydzalam . moja decyzja, chcialam usunac . wiec nie robmy z siebie ofiar ;///


   Dokładnie!!! Ja również się z tym w zupełności zgadzam. Idąc tym tokiem myślenia trzeba również obrzucić błotem producenta, ponieważ wyprodukowanie jednego opakowania Arthrotecu to koszt jakieś 5 zł a ta pazerna świnia sprzedaje na masową skalę za 50 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie!!! Ja również się z tym w zupełności zgadzam. Idąc tym tokiem myślenia trzeba również obrzucić błotem producenta, ponieważ wyprodukowanie jednego opakowania Arthrotecu to koszt jakieś 5 zł a ta pazerna świnia sprzedaje na masową skalę za 50 zł.


No tak, bo jakie nieszczescie was/ nas spotkalo? Sex zakonczony wpadka ? Jestesmy ofiarami? Czego? Antykoncepcji ? Bez przesady. Jest wpadka sa 2 wyjścia.  Urodzic albo nie . jesli nie i ktos chce kupic tabletki to wyszukuje pasujace mu ogloszenie i kupuje a nie biadoli ,, jestem nieszczesliwa biedna skrzywdzona tak mi zle ,, . to nie jest choroba smiertelna zeby wszyscy wkolo sie litowali i sprzedawali po 50 czy 100 zl . kazdy wystawia za tyle ile chce dostac i koniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, bo jakie nieszczescie was/ nas spotkalo? Sex zakonczony wpadka ? Jestesmy ofiarami? Czego? Antykoncepcji ? Bez przesady. Jest wpadka sa 2 wyjścia.  Urodzic albo nie . jesli nie i ktos chce kupic tabletki to wyszukuje pasujace mu ogloszenie i kupuje a nie biadoli ,, jestem nieszczesliwa biedna skrzywdzona tak mi zle ,, . to nie jest choroba smiertelna zeby wszyscy wkolo sie litowali i sprzedawali po 50 czy 100 zl . kazdy wystawia za tyle ile chce dostac i koniec


No nie wiem ja tam biadolilam,  bo byłam załamana,  wtedy to człowiek nie myśli  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po zażyciu Arth mogą wystąpić ból całego kręgosłupa, odcinka lędźwiowego i ogólnie taki wewnętrzny ucisk w całym brzuchy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie nieszczescie ? Jaka pomoc ? Kazda z nas w tej sytuacji uprawiala sex dobrze sie bawiac . i owoc tego usuwa. To nie jest nieszczescie.  To swiadoma decyzja.


Ale pierdolisz głupoty babo,zal mi Cię...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz wymagania... Ja idac do lekarza dalam mu w lape 100 spojrzal na mnie jak na idiotke ( ze za malo) wiec dostal 200 zl ... Wypisal mi recepte na 2opakowania. 1 mi wystarczyło drugie sprzedalam . za 250 zl . i nie jest mi wstyd . jak sie podliczy ile sie na to kasy i nerwow stracilo to kazdy chce 50 czy 100 zl zarobic. Dla mnie to tez bylo ryzyko. Jakby to bylo takie proste to kazdy szedlby do apteki i za slynne 50 zl kupowal .... 
> Mowicie " nie szkoda rzerowac na nieszczesciu innych"? A jakie to nieszczescie ????
> Tak jak ja wpadlam sama sie wpakowalam w ta ciaze tak i kazda z was . kazda z nas swiadomie podejmuje taka decyzje. Wiec to nie jest nieszczescie .... To swiadoma decyzja o pozbyciu problemu . 
> Wiec watpie ze uda sie za 50 czy 100 zl od kogos kupic. Tyle z mojej strony .


Kobieto lecz się na głowę...chyba za dużo zjadlas tych tabletek i Ci na rozumek padło.Ja w tym tygodniu sprzedalam dziewczynie tabletki arth.20sztuk za 100 zł,i jeszcze jej podwiozlam z 20 km.zarobilam tyle co nic,ale nie oto chodziło,chodzilo mi oto żeby jej poprostu pomoc bo dziewczyna była załamana.Wiem co czuła bo ja kiedyś też byłam w jej sytuacji,i też szukałam pomocy...A Ty tak pierdolisz że głowa boli...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto lecz się na głowę...chyba za dużo zjadlas tych tabletek i Ci na rozumek padło.Ja w tym tygodniu sprzedalam dziewczynie tabletki arth.20sztuk za 100 zł,i jeszcze jej podwiozlam z 20 km.zarobilam tyle co nic,ale nie oto chodziło,chodzilo mi oto żeby jej poprostu pomoc bo dziewczyna była załamana.Wiem co czuła bo ja kiedyś też byłam w jej sytuacji,i też szukałam pomocy...A Ty tak pierdolisz że głowa boli...


A ty skoro usunelas to znaczy ze też uprawialas sex i wpadlas prawda?? I gdzie w tym nieszczescie??? No wyjasnij mi . nieszczescie to choroba rak stwardnienie rozsiane guzy itp . a nir wpadka ;///

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto lecz się na głowę...chyba za dużo zjadlas tych tabletek i Ci na rozumek padło.Ja w tym tygodniu sprzedalam dziewczynie tabletki arth.20sztuk za 100 zł,i jeszcze jej podwiozlam z 20 km.zarobilam tyle co nic,ale nie oto chodziło,chodzilo mi oto żeby jej poprostu pomoc bo dziewczyna była załamana.Wiem co czuła bo ja kiedyś też byłam w jej sytuacji,i też szukałam pomocy...A Ty tak pierdolisz że głowa boli...


Chciałas sprzedac za 100 twoja sprawa ( o ile historia jest prawdziwa tego nie wie nikt ) chcialabys za 150 albo 250 tez twoja sprawa. Ale to za ile kto sprzedaje to sprawa indywidualna. Nie pasuje komus ogloszen jest w cholere mozna wybierac. Nie nalezy oceniac za ile kto wystawia bo nie wiadomo czy oprocz kosztu tabl 50 zl nie musial placic w lape lekarzowi itp.  Poza tym powtarzam nie robmy z siebie ofiar. Nie jestesmy chore ;// i nie pierd.ole taka prawda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Haloo, drogie Panie! Trochę przesadzacie, ponieważ temat został założony w innym celu a w tym momencie wywiązuje się jakaś niepoważna i żenująca kłótnia. Nawet nikt nie raczy odpowiedzieć na pytania umieszczane przez dziewczyny bo wytoczyłyście tutaj między sobą osobny wątek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty skoro usunelas to znaczy ze też uprawialas sex i wpadlas prawda?? I gdzie w tym nieszczescie??? No wyjasnij mi . nieszczescie to choroba rak stwardnienie rozsiane guzy itp . a nir wpadka ;///


A gdzie ja napisałam że to nieszczęście???Każda która wpadła w niechciana ciążę nie była z tego powodu zadowolona i ja również...Były momenty gdzie byłam załamana,rozne przerozne myśli chodziły mi po głowie...człowiek nie mysli wtedy normalnie...to wszystko zależy od jego psychiki...jedne podchodzą do tego spokojnie inne nie....Ale wpadki dziewczyno nie można nazwać chyba szczęściem,prawda???Bo nie jedna dziewczyna jak zobaczyła dwie kreski na teście  ciążowym była załamana i płakała...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie ja napisałam że to nieszczęście???Każda która wpadła w niechciana ciążę nie była z tego powodu zadowolona i ja również...Były momenty gdzie byłam załamana,rozne przerozne myśli chodziły mi po głowie...człowiek nie mysli wtedy normalnie...to wszystko zależy od jego psychiki...jedne podchodzą do tego spokojnie inne nie....Ale wpadki dziewczyno nie można nazwać chyba szczęściem,prawda???Bo nie jedna dziewczyna jak zobaczyła dwie kreski na teście  ciążowym była załamana i płakała...


Ty nie wiesz co mowisz ! Przeszlam zabieg tabletkami kilka miesiacy temu . i nie przezywalam . dla mnie moja diagnoza - stwardnienie bylo tragiczne. 27 lat i choroba nieuleczalna ktora w kazdej chwili moze mnie doprowadzić do kalectwa. Wiec nie bluznij bo czytac tego nie moge. Jest sex jest fajnie.  Jest wpadka albo urodzic albo podjac decyzje o usunięciu . proste. Jesli nawet przezywasz psychicznie nie jecz na forum ze ci za drogo. Ogloszen jest od cholery mozna wybierac i przebierac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałas sprzedac za 100 twoja sprawa ( o ile historia jest prawdziwa tego nie wie nikt ) chcialabys za 150 albo 250 tez twoja sprawa. Ale to za ile kto sprzedaje to sprawa indywidualna. Nie pasuje komus ogloszen jest w cholere mozna wybierac. Nie nalezy oceniac za ile kto wystawia bo nie wiadomo czy oprocz kosztu tabl 50 zl nie musial placic w lape lekarzowi itp.  Poza tym powtarzam nie robmy z siebie ofiar. Nie jestesmy chore ;// i nie pierd.ole taka prawda.


Ale tu nikt nie pisze o chorobie...sama z wpadki nie bylas napewno zadowolona,a teraz pitolisz co innego.Sa tutaj dziewczyny załamane i wcale się nie dziwię,bo ta nieszczęsna wpadka może zmienić ich życie na gorsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty nie wiesz co mowisz ! Przeszlam zabieg tabletkami kilka miesiacy temu . i nie przezywalam . dla mnie moja diagnoza - stwardnienie bylo tragiczne. 27 lat i choroba nieuleczalna ktora w kazdej chwili moze mnie doprowadzić do kalectwa. Wiec nie bluznij bo czytac tego nie moge. Jest sex jest fajnie.  Jest wpadka albo urodzic albo podjac decyzje o usunięciu . proste. Jesli nawet przezywasz psychicznie nie jecz na forum ze ci za drogo. Ogloszen jest od cholery mozna wybierac i przebierac.


Ale to że u Ciebie stwierdzili poważna chorobę to nie musisz się tutaj wyzywać na innych dziewczynach...Ty bardzo przeżywasz chorobę a dziewczyny tutaj ciążę i już...Ja sama kupilam sobie arth.bez problemu,bez recepty i nie przeżywam że drogo.Zostalo mi trochę to sprzedalam po minimalnej cenie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No nie wiem ja tam biadolilam,  bo byłam załamana,  wtedy to człowiek nie myśli


I wcale ci się nie dziwię bo miałam tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, bo jakie nieszczescie was/ nas spotkalo? Sex zakonczony wpadka ? Jestesmy ofiarami? Czego? Antykoncepcji ? Bez przesady. Jest wpadka sa 2 wyjścia.  Urodzic albo nie . jesli nie i ktos chce kupic tabletki to wyszukuje pasujace mu ogloszenie i kupuje a nie biadoli ,, jestem nieszczesliwa biedna skrzywdzona tak mi zle ,, . to nie jest choroba smiertelna zeby wszyscy wkolo sie litowali i sprzedawali po 50 czy 100 zl . kazdy wystawia za tyle ile chce dostac i koniec


Spadaj z tego forum!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spadaj z tego forum!!!!!!!!


Prawda w oczy kole.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spadaj z tego forum!!!!!!!!


daj spokój, przecież to same trolle, handlarze, którzy próbują wam wmówić, że 300 zł za Arthrotek to nic takiego, bo przecież wpadka to szczęście i sama przyjemność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> miałam to samo - próbowałam dwa razy bez powodzenia - jutro odbieram zestaw od WOW. Lepiej też zamów bo szkoda marnować czas.


 Udalo sie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawda w oczy kole.


Ale jaka prawda???Ty się dziwisz że dziewczyny przeżywają ciążę...A dlaczego miały by nie przeżywać?Sama byłam w szoku jak się o niej dowiedziałam...Bo nie wiedziałam czy uda mi się poronic po tabletkach czy też nie...A ty tutaj się tak zachowujesz jak byś pozjadala wszystkie rozumy...zobacz jak Ci dziewczyny odpisuja,ale Ty tego nie rozumiesz,bo jesteś za glupiutka...idź  już spać bo po bajce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> daj spokój, przecież to same trolle, handlarze, którzy próbują wam wmówić, że 300 zł za Arthrotek to nic takiego, bo przecież wpadka to szczęście i sama przyjemność


Ta dziewczyna ma naprawdę coś z głową.No jak się maja cieszyć dziewczyny z wpadki no jak?Bo ona jest chora to tylko ona się może smucić,a dziewczyny które nie chcą ciąży to mają się cieszyć,maja to nazwać szczęściem?Chyba się czegoś nalykala...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty nie wiesz co mowisz ! Przeszlam zabieg tabletkami kilka miesiacy temu . i nie przezywalam . dla mnie moja diagnoza - stwardnienie bylo tragiczne. 27 lat i choroba nieuleczalna ktora w kazdej chwili moze mnie doprowadzić do kalectwa. Wiec nie bluznij bo czytac tego nie moge. Jest sex jest fajnie.  Jest wpadka albo urodzic albo podjac decyzje o usunięciu . proste. Jesli nawet przezywasz psychicznie nie jecz na forum ze ci za drogo. Ogloszen jest od cholery mozna wybierac i przebierac.


To Ty nie przeżywałas a ja tak,i nie tylko ja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie nieszczescie ? Jaka pomoc ? Kazda z nas w tej sytuacji uprawiala sex dobrze sie bawiac . i owoc tego usuwa. To nie jest nieszczescie.  To swiadoma decyzja.


Wedlog Ciebie wpadka to jest szczęście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po zażyciu Arth mogą wystąpić ból całego kręgosłupa, odcinka lędźwiowego i ogólnie taki wewnętrzny ucisk w całym brzuchy?


Mysle ze tak. Kazda inaczej to przechodzi. Ogolnie jakie masz jeszcze objawy? Krwawienie sie pojawilo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ma do sprzedania tabletki w okolicy Siedlec (Mazowieckie)? Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle ze tak. Kazda inaczej to przechodzi. Ogolnie jakie masz jeszcze objawy? Krwawienie sie pojawilo?


Krwawiłam tylko przez chwilę po drugiej dawce, poleciały też jakieś skrzepy, później tylko jak szłam do łazienki i nic poza tym... do dziś rano tak było, a w zamian za to obudziłam się z ogromnym bólem pleców i miejscowymi brzucha. Ból pleców uniemożliwia mi normalne funkcjonowanie bo czy siedze w pracy czy nawet jak się położę to cały czas boli...nie jestem pewna w którym tc byłam bo jak liczyłam na stronie to pokazało mi że 6 od ostatniej miesiączki jednak biorąc pod uwagę kiedy był stosunek to 4-5... jutro mam wizyte u lekarza na usg bo znając moje szczęście to pewnie sie nie udało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny dzis wkoncu odebralam zestaw z wow zaczynam jutro rano bardzo sie boje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawiłam tylko przez chwilę po drugiej dawce, poleciały też jakieś skrzepy, później tylko jak szłam do łazienki i nic poza tym... do dziś rano tak było, a w zamian za to obudziłam się z ogromnym bólem pleców i miejscowymi brzucha. Ból pleców uniemożliwia mi normalne funkcjonowanie bo czy siedze w pracy czy nawet jak się położę to cały czas boli...nie jestem pewna w którym tc byłam bo jak liczyłam na stronie to pokazało mi że 6 od ostatniej miesiączki jednak biorąc pod uwagę kiedy był stosunek to 4-5... jutro mam wizyte u lekarza na usg bo znając moje szczęście to pewnie sie nie udało...


Niby jakies objawy poronienia byly ale z tym tez bywa roznie. Jedne krwawia malo i sie udaje inne duzo a ciaza trwa. Trzymamy kciuki moze nie bedzie tak zle. Ogolnie ciaze liczy sie od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki czyli tak jak Ci pokazało 6tc. Daj znac jutro co lekarz powiedzia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawiłam tylko przez chwilę po drugiej dawce, poleciały też jakieś skrzepy, później tylko jak szłam do łazienki i nic poza tym... do dziś rano tak było, a w zamian za to obudziłam się z ogromnym bólem pleców i miejscowymi brzucha. Ból pleców uniemożliwia mi normalne funkcjonowanie bo czy siedze w pracy czy nawet jak się położę to cały czas boli...nie jestem pewna w którym tc byłam bo jak liczyłam na stronie to pokazało mi że 6 od ostatniej miesiączki jednak biorąc pod uwagę kiedy był stosunek to 4-5... jutro mam wizyte u lekarza na usg bo znając moje szczęście to pewnie sie nie udało...



ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiaczki. Koniecznie skontroluj się u lekarza, bo taki ból to nic dobrego, moze rozwija sie zakażenie, nie masz gorączki, albo nieprzyjemnego zapachu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny dzis wkoncu odebralam zestaw z wow zaczynam jutro rano bardzo sie boje


Będzie dobrze, zaloguj się na maszwybor.net, tam dziewczyny pomogą Ci przez to przejść

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto lecz się na głowę...chyba za dużo zjadlas tych tabletek i Ci na rozumek padło.Ja w tym tygodniu sprzedalam dziewczynie tabletki arth.20sztuk za 100 zł,i jeszcze jej podwiozlam z 20 km.zarobilam tyle co nic,ale nie oto chodziło,chodzilo mi oto żeby jej poprostu pomoc bo dziewczyna była załamana.Wiem co czuła bo ja kiedyś też byłam w jej sytuacji,i też szukałam pomocy...A Ty tak pierdolisz że głowa boli...


Dokladnie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby jakies objawy poronienia byly ale z tym tez bywa roznie. Jedne krwawia malo i sie udaje inne duzo a ciaza trwa. Trzymamy kciuki moze nie bedzie tak zle. Ogolnie ciaze liczy sie od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki czyli tak jak Ci pokazało 6tc. Daj znac jutro co lekarz powiedzia


Po 18 będę wszystko wiedziała, ale czuje że nic nie wyszło. Dam znać i wielkie dzięki za wsparcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiaczki. Koniecznie skontroluj się u lekarza, bo taki ból to nic dobrego, moze rozwija sie zakażenie, nie masz gorączki, albo nieprzyjemnego zapachu ?


Temperatura utrzymuje się w granicach 37,5 do 38, co do nieprzyjemnego zapachu to zmian nie zauważyłam. Jutro się wszystko okaże...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wedlog Ciebie wpadka to jest szczęście?


Nie wierze w to co czytam . ja uwazam ze dziewczyna ma racje . nie jestesmy biedne i godne wspolczucia czy w nieszczęściu.  Jestesmy kobietami ktore wpadly a nie chca urodzic . nie wymagajmy dla siebie wspolczucia . ja siebie mam za potwora bo usunelam a wy z siebie robicie biedne pokrzywdzone kobiety i uzalacie sie nad soba... Jestem tu rokwiele dyskusji przeszlam ale takiego egoizmu sie po was nie spodziewalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wierze w to co czytam . ja uwazam ze dziewczyna ma racje . nie jestesmy biedne i godne wspolczucia czy w nieszczęściu.  Jestesmy kobietami ktore wpadly a nie chca urodzic . nie wymagajmy dla siebie wspolczucia . ja siebie mam za potwora bo usunelam a wy z siebie robicie biedne pokrzywdzone kobiety i uzalacie sie nad soba... Jestem tu rokwiele dyskusji przeszlam ale takiego egoizmu sie po was nie spodziewalam


   To,że ma rację, to jedna rzecz a druga, to po co w kółko gadać o tym samym, nie pasuje mi kwota 200 czy 250 zł, to jaki problem? Idźcie do apteki i kupcie bez recepty - przecież według niektórych to bardzo proste albo załatwcie sobie u lekarza receptę, wtedy będzie za 50 zł. Nie rozumiem w czym Wy macie problem. A tak przy okazji - autorka postu, który wywołał tak strasznie burzliwą dyskusję wcale nie napisała,że wpadka jest szczęściem...Czytajcie ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem wam ze u mnie dzien po zabiegu krwawienie bylo znikome wiec zaczelam pic septosan 3x dziennie po saszetce i to mi wzmoglo skurcze macicy i krwawienie.

----------


## Areszka

Czy jest może ktoś z trójmiasta kto mógłby pilnie odsprzedać tabletki. Bardzo zależy mi na,czasie a WHO paczka idzie długo i jeszcE problem z woj. Pomorskim. Kupie lek albo recepte jesli ktos ma. Spotkam sie o kazdej porze.
Moj mail areszka84@gmail.com

Moze jest osoba chcaca pomoc a nie oszukac i byla w podobnej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ta dziewczyna ma naprawdę coś z głową.No jak się maja cieszyć dziewczyny z wpadki no jak?Bo ona jest chora to tylko ona się może smucić,a dziewczyny które nie chcą ciąży to mają się cieszyć,maja to nazwać szczęściem?Chyba się czegoś nalykala...


 To jest przerażajace jak dorosłe (chyba!?!) kobiety nie potrafią prawidłowo interpretować kontekstu wypowiedzi :/
 Dziewczyna jasno napisała co ma na myśli ale wy atakujecie ja jakby obrzuciła Was stekiem inwektyw!!! Tymbardziej źle sie na to patrzy, ze to wy jej ublizacie, bluźnicie, itp... 
Napisze Wam waszym językiem to może cokolwiek zrozumiecie choć czytanie ze zrozumieniem chyba dość mocno kuleje u większości tu obecnych... 
Koleżanka napisała tylko, ze niechciana ciąża to nie śmiertelna, nieuleczalna choroba, trwałe kalectwo ani smierć kogoś bliskiego żeby będąc w niej oczekiwać specjalnego traktowania!!! 
Nie jest to żadne nieszczęście tylko zwyczajnie przykra konsekwencja świadomie podjętych działań! 
To samo tyczy się usunięcia tejże ciazy i związanego z nim zakupu leków!!! Nie macie żadnego prawa narzuca komuś za ile chce sprzedać WŁASNE leki!  Dentyscie tez ublizacie bo za plombę bierze od Was 150-250 a gdzieniegdzie nawet 500 zł. podczas gdy materiał na nią kosztuje go jakieś 20 zł. a założenie trwa 5-10 minut..!? 
To samo tyczy sie leków, które ktoś sprzedaje a wy chcecie kupić! Jeśli nie odpowiada Wam warunki finansowe to awanturujecie sie z dentystą zadając żeby "skasował" Cie po kosztach czy po prostu idziesz wyleczyć ząb gdzie indziej!!?? 
Ja tez byłam zmuszona poradzić sobie z niechciana ciąża żyjąc w tym porąbanym kraju gdzie nic nie wolno a za leki zapłaciłam 1200 zł i zrobiłam to świadomie! 
Po prostu nie miałam czasu czekać na przesyłkę z WOW czy WHW a bardzo mi zależało żeby zastosować oba leki oryginalne a nie sam Misoprostol! Wcale nie czuje sie wykorzystana ani tym bardziej oszukana czy naciągnięta bo sprawdziłam dobrze ile takie leki kosztują w klinikach za granica! Nie mowię o fundacjach gdzie dają ci leki a o ich zakupie w zagranicznych placówkach aborcyjnych! Najtaniej znalazłam za 399€ ale kosztują nawet 490€ a zależy od kraju! I jaka masz różnice !? Tylko taka, ze pierwszy lek - Mifepristone zazywasz przy lekarzu! Po 2 dniach wracasz do kliniki i dostajesz Misoprostol DO DOMU! Dopiero po 10-14 dniach przychodzisz na kontrolne USG! 
Ani chwili nie pozalowalam zakupu tych leków - nie musiałam czekać 10 dni na przesyłkę i martwić sie czy dojdzie czy nie, czy ktoś sie do mnie nie przywlecze razem z ta paczka, itd.. Od momentu otrzymania kontaktu do osoby posiadającej leki do chwili gdy polknelam Mifepristone minęło równo 3 godziny! Zanim zapłaciłam sprawdziłam sobie w internecie jak dany lek powinien wyglądać, to chyba oczywiste, ze nie chciałam wpakowac sie na minę i kupić jakiegoś Apapu ale nie było sie absolutnie do czego doczepić! Napewno jeśli jakimś cudem przytrafiło by mi sie w przyszłości coś podobnego to kolejny raz kupila bym leki od tej samej osoby. Za to tu na tym forum chociaż niby powinno ono służyć wzajemnej pomocy na maxa bałabym sie podać komukolwiek namiary na zakup leków i nigdy bym tego nie zrobiła bo patrząc po waszych występach to pewnie juz za kilka dni odwiedziła by mnie policja! Takie jesteście zawistne, złośliwe i roszczeniowe! Wszystko wam sie należy najlepiej za darmo, ewentualnie po kosztach bo aż was skręca gdy ktokolwiek ma zarobić chociażby 100 zł. ale samemu iść po receptę i kupić chociażby Arthrotec w aptece to juz nie łaska! Rozpisałam sie bardzo bo aż mnie szlak jasny trafia jak czytam te bzdury! 
A teraz jazda wyżycie sie na mnie bo nie myśle jak wy i mam własne zdanie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest przerażajace jak dorosłe (chyba!?!) kobiety nie potrafią prawidłowo interpretować kontekstu wypowiedzi :/
>  Dziewczyna jasno napisała co ma na myśli ale wy atakujecie ja jakby obrzuciła Was stekiem inwektyw!!! Tymbardziej źle sie na to patrzy, ze to wy jej ublizacie, bluźnicie, itp... 
> Napisze Wam waszym językiem to może cokolwiek zrozumiecie choć czytanie ze zrozumieniem chyba dość mocno kuleje u większości tu obecnych... 
> Koleżanka napisała tylko, ze niechciana ciąża to nie śmiertelna, nieuleczalna choroba, trwałe kalectwo ani smierć kogoś bliskiego żeby będąc w niej oczekiwać specjalnego traktowania!!! 
> Nie jest to żadne nieszczęście tylko zwyczajnie przykra konsekwencja świadomie podjętych działań! 
> To samo tyczy się usunięcia tejże ciazy i związanego z nim zakupu leków!!! Nie macie żadnego prawa narzuca komuś za ile chce sprzedać WŁASNE leki!  Dentyscie tez ublizacie bo za plombę bierze od Was 150-250 a gdzieniegdzie nawet 500 zł. podczas gdy materiał na nią kosztuje go jakieś 20 zł. a założenie trwa 5-10 minut..!? 
> To samo tyczy sie leków, które ktoś sprzedaje a wy chcecie kupić! Jeśli nie odpowiada Wam warunki finansowe to awanturujecie sie z dentystą zadając żeby "skasował" Cie po kosztach czy po prostu idziesz wyleczyć ząb gdzie indziej!!?? 
> Ja tez byłam zmuszona poradzić sobie z niechciana ciąża żyjąc w tym porąbanym kraju gdzie nic nie wolno a za leki zapłaciłam 1200 zł i zrobiłam to świadomie! 
> Po prostu nie miałam czasu czekać na przesyłkę z WOW czy WHW a bardzo mi zależało żeby zastosować oba leki oryginalne a nie sam Misoprostol! Wcale nie czuje sie wykorzystana ani tym bardziej oszukana czy naciągnięta bo sprawdziłam dobrze ile takie leki kosztują w klinikach za granica! Nie mowię o fundacjach gdzie dają ci leki a o ich zakupie w zagranicznych placówkach aborcyjnych! Najtaniej znalazłam za 399€ ale kosztują nawet 490€ a zależy od kraju! I jaka masz różnice !? Tylko taka, ze pierwszy lek - Mifepristone zazywasz przy lekarzu! Po 2 dniach wracasz do kliniki i dostajesz Misoprostol DO DOMU! Dopiero po 10-14 dniach przychodzisz na kontrolne USG! 
> ...


Ja tylko napiszę, ze durna jestes niesamowicie, skoro za leki zaplacilas 1200 zł, a u womenek kosztują 1/3 tej ceny. Jaki to problem zaczekac tydzien na przesyłkę?
To jest wlasnie przyklad żerowania na głupocie ludzkiej  :Smile:  a handlarz rączki zaciera i szuka nastepnej naiwnej  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tylko napiszę, ze durna jestes niesamowicie, skoro za leki zaplacilas 1200 zł, a u womenek kosztują 1/3 tej ceny. Jaki to problem zaczekac tydzien na przesyłkę?
> To jest wlasnie przyklad żerowania na głupocie ludzkiej  a handlarz rączki zaciera i szuka nastepnej naiwnej


Siedzisz w jej portfelu? Nie twoja sprawa ile wydała.  Zrobila to swiado.ie i napisala ze nie zaluje. A wy dalej swoje. Mnie tez mozecie zbluzgac .
Autorka postu tak szeroko komentowanego jestem ja. K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest przerażajace jak dorosłe (chyba!?!) kobiety nie potrafią prawidłowo interpretować kontekstu wypowiedzi :/
>  Dziewczyna jasno napisała co ma na myśli ale wy atakujecie ja jakby obrzuciła Was stekiem inwektyw!!! Tymbardziej źle sie na to patrzy, ze to wy jej ublizacie, bluźnicie, itp... 
> Napisze Wam waszym językiem to może cokolwiek zrozumiecie choć czytanie ze zrozumieniem chyba dość mocno kuleje u większości tu obecnych... 
> Koleżanka napisała tylko, ze niechciana ciąża to nie śmiertelna, nieuleczalna choroba, trwałe kalectwo ani smierć kogoś bliskiego żeby będąc w niej oczekiwać specjalnego traktowania!!! 
> Nie jest to żadne nieszczęście tylko zwyczajnie przykra konsekwencja świadomie podjętych działań! 
> To samo tyczy się usunięcia tejże ciazy i związanego z nim zakupu leków!!! Nie macie żadnego prawa narzuca komuś za ile chce sprzedać WŁASNE leki!  Dentyscie tez ublizacie bo za plombę bierze od Was 150-250 a gdzieniegdzie nawet 500 zł. podczas gdy materiał na nią kosztuje go jakieś 20 zł. a założenie trwa 5-10 minut..!? 
> To samo tyczy sie leków, które ktoś sprzedaje a wy chcecie kupić! Jeśli nie odpowiada Wam warunki finansowe to awanturujecie sie z dentystą zadając żeby "skasował" Cie po kosztach czy po prostu idziesz wyleczyć ząb gdzie indziej!!?? 
> Ja tez byłam zmuszona poradzić sobie z niechciana ciąża żyjąc w tym porąbanym kraju gdzie nic nie wolno a za leki zapłaciłam 1200 zł i zrobiłam to świadomie! 
> Po prostu nie miałam czasu czekać na przesyłkę z WOW czy WHW a bardzo mi zależało żeby zastosować oba leki oryginalne a nie sam Misoprostol! Wcale nie czuje sie wykorzystana ani tym bardziej oszukana czy naciągnięta bo sprawdziłam dobrze ile takie leki kosztują w klinikach za granica! Nie mowię o fundacjach gdzie dają ci leki a o ich zakupie w zagranicznych placówkach aborcyjnych! Najtaniej znalazłam za 399€ ale kosztują nawet 490€ a zależy od kraju! I jaka masz różnice !? Tylko taka, ze pierwszy lek - Mifepristone zazywasz przy lekarzu! Po 2 dniach wracasz do kliniki i dostajesz Misoprostol DO DOMU! Dopiero po 10-14 dniach przychodzisz na kontrolne USG! 
> ...


Jest jebnieta w swoich wypowiedziach,dlatego dziewczyny ja atakują,ja sama jak czytam jej wypowiedzi mam atak śmiechu.A Ty nie lepsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest przerażajace jak dorosłe (chyba!?!) kobiety nie potrafią prawidłowo interpretować kontekstu wypowiedzi :/
>  Dziewczyna jasno napisała co ma na myśli ale wy atakujecie ja jakby obrzuciła Was stekiem inwektyw!!! Tymbardziej źle sie na to patrzy, ze to wy jej ublizacie, bluźnicie, itp... 
> Napisze Wam waszym językiem to może cokolwiek zrozumiecie choć czytanie ze zrozumieniem chyba dość mocno kuleje u większości tu obecnych... 
> Koleżanka napisała tylko, ze niechciana ciąża to nie śmiertelna, nieuleczalna choroba, trwałe kalectwo ani smierć kogoś bliskiego żeby będąc w niej oczekiwać specjalnego traktowania!!! 
> Nie jest to żadne nieszczęście tylko zwyczajnie przykra konsekwencja świadomie podjętych działań! 
> To samo tyczy się usunięcia tejże ciazy i związanego z nim zakupu leków!!! Nie macie żadnego prawa narzuca komuś za ile chce sprzedać WŁASNE leki!  Dentyscie tez ublizacie bo za plombę bierze od Was 150-250 a gdzieniegdzie nawet 500 zł. podczas gdy materiał na nią kosztuje go jakieś 20 zł. a założenie trwa 5-10 minut..!? 
> To samo tyczy sie leków, które ktoś sprzedaje a wy chcecie kupić! Jeśli nie odpowiada Wam warunki finansowe to awanturujecie sie z dentystą zadając żeby "skasował" Cie po kosztach czy po prostu idziesz wyleczyć ząb gdzie indziej!!?? 
> Ja tez byłam zmuszona poradzić sobie z niechciana ciąża żyjąc w tym porąbanym kraju gdzie nic nie wolno a za leki zapłaciłam 1200 zł i zrobiłam to świadomie! 
> Po prostu nie miałam czasu czekać na przesyłkę z WOW czy WHW a bardzo mi zależało żeby zastosować oba leki oryginalne a nie sam Misoprostol! Wcale nie czuje sie wykorzystana ani tym bardziej oszukana czy naciągnięta bo sprawdziłam dobrze ile takie leki kosztują w klinikach za granica! Nie mowię o fundacjach gdzie dają ci leki a o ich zakupie w zagranicznych placówkach aborcyjnych! Najtaniej znalazłam za 399€ ale kosztują nawet 490€ a zależy od kraju! I jaka masz różnice !? Tylko taka, ze pierwszy lek - Mifepristone zazywasz przy lekarzu! Po 2 dniach wracasz do kliniki i dostajesz Misoprostol DO DOMU! Dopiero po 10-14 dniach przychodzisz na kontrolne USG! 
> ...


Przeciez żadna nie napisała że Wpadka to poważna choroba i żadna nie prosi o jakieś specjalne traktowanie....co Ty kobieto piszesz?Dziewczyny tutaj są wiadomo z jakiego powodu,jedne przeżywają strasznie niechciana ciążę inne troszku mniej i to jest normalne,kobiety może nigdy nie były w takiej sytuacji i dla nich to jest szok.A tu nagle odzywa sie jakas dziewczyna i wszystkich opierdala że tak przeżywamy   ta niechciana ciążę a same jesteśmy sobie winne a to a tamto a że ona chora itd itd.Ona przeżywa bardziej chorobę dziewczyny ciążę...po to jest to forum w końcu żeby doradzić sobie w tej niechcianej ciazy i pomoc dziewczynie przez to przejść...A że pewnej Pani to się nie podoba to niech się głupio nie udziela,albo zmieni forum...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wierze w to co czytam . ja uwazam ze dziewczyna ma racje . nie jestesmy biedne i godne wspolczucia czy w nieszczęściu.  Jestesmy kobietami ktore wpadly a nie chca urodzic . nie wymagajmy dla siebie wspolczucia . ja siebie mam za potwora bo usunelam a wy z siebie robicie biedne pokrzywdzone kobiety i uzalacie sie nad soba... Jestem tu rokwiele dyskusji przeszlam ale takiego egoizmu sie po was nie spodziewalam


A ja usunelam i nie mam siebie za potwora,jestem z tego powodu bardzo szczęśliwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam u tego lekarza dzisiaj. Stwierdził że jest pomiędzy 6 a 7 tygodniem. Widoczny pęcherzyk ciążowy a zarodka brak. Nie przyznalam się że brałam Arth w poniedziałek... Nie wiem co teraz robić....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam u tego lekarza dzisiaj. Stwierdził że jest pomiędzy 6 a 7 tygodniem. Widoczny pęcherzyk ciążowy a zarodka brak. Nie przyznalam się że brałam Arth w poniedziałek... Nie wiem co teraz robić....


W tak wczesnej ciazy moze byc widać tylko sam pecherzyk, co nie znaczy, ze ciąża sie nie rozwija. Zarodek moze byc widoczny np za tydzień. Dlatego zawsze piszę, ze lepiej zrobić dwa badania bety, wtedy jest pewność co z ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam u tego lekarza dzisiaj. Stwierdził że jest pomiędzy 6 a 7 tygodniem. Widoczny pęcherzyk ciążowy a zarodka brak. Nie przyznalam się że brałam Arth w poniedziałek... Nie wiem co teraz robić....


A.zalecił kontrole jakas? Coś konkretnego.mówił?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W tak wczesnej ciazy moze byc widać tylko sam pecherzyk, co nie znaczy, ze ciąża sie nie rozwija. Zarodek moze byc widoczny np za tydzień. Dlatego zawsze piszę, ze lepiej zrobić dwa badania bety, wtedy jest pewność co z ciążą.


A to nie jest tak ze beta rosnie nawet przy pustym pecherzyku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A.zalecił kontrole jakas? Coś konkretnego.mówił?


Powiedział że za 7 dni mam iść dalej na Usg i że nie jest w stanie nic więcej mi powiedzieć.... Kurde naczytalam się tutaj jak przebiegał u dziewczyn proces poronienia że wyszło z nich to coś niby zarodek... To co miało niby ze mnie wylecieć skoro nie ma zarodka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedział że za 7 dni mam iść dalej na Usg i że nie jest w stanie nic więcej mi powiedzieć.... Kurde naczytalam się tutaj jak przebiegał u dziewczyn proces poronienia że wyszło z nich to coś niby zarodek... To co miało niby ze mnie wylecieć skoro nie ma zarodka?


W szostym tygodniu nie dostrzezesz zarodka, bo on ma kilka milimetrów. Jedynie beta Ci odpowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to nie jest tak ze beta rosnie nawet przy pustym pecherzyku?


Moze rosnąć ale slabo, a jesli ciaza jest przerwana to bedzie spadac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze rosnąć ale slabo, a jesli ciaza jest przerwana to bedzie spadac


Teraz to już nie wiem co mam myśleć i robić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakieś porady, rady?  Czekać?  Czy dalej coś szukać i działać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakieś porady, rady?  Czekać?  Czy dalej coś szukać i działać?


zrobić bety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tylko napiszę, ze durna jestes niesamowicie, skoro za leki zaplacilas 1200 zł, a u womenek kosztują 1/3 tej ceny. Jaki to problem zaczekac tydzien na przesyłkę?
> To jest wlasnie przyklad żerowania na głupocie ludzkiej  a handlarz rączki zaciera i szuka nastepnej naiwnej


 A skąd Ty wiesz za ile ten cały handlarz kupuje takie leki..!? To źle, ze jest taka alternatywa dla tych, które nie chca lub nie mogą czekać ?? Lepsze to niż oszuści panujący Athrotec i paracetamol do pudelek i sprzedających taki wynalazek jako zestaw!!! 
Dziewczyna nie musi się tłumaczyć ze szczegółami dlaczego nie mogła czekać 10 dni na przesyłkę. Może nie chciała - jej sprawa! Tak Ciebie boli, ze ktos zarobil kompletnie tego nie rozumiem dlaczego 3/4 szalejacych po tym forum kobiet nie może przeżyć, ze ktos kupil sobie leki nie od womenek i, ze zapłacił za nie rynkowa cenę a nie darowiznę!!!!! Zupełnie jakby Was ktoś zmuszał do takiego zakupu! 
Specjalnie sprawdziłam ile kosztują takie leki za granicą ale nie od fundacji!!! Tylko odtych całych klinik czy tam punktów aborcyjnych i dziewczyna prawdę powiedziała - od 400 do 490 euro! Więc mi się nie wydaje żeby ten kto sprzedał jej takir leki za 1200 zl tak ja znowu strasznie naciagnal.. W aptece zagranicznej też patrzyłam celowo żeby się przekonać czy mówicie prawdę, ze każdy kto takie leki ma to straszny naciagacz i wiecie co?! Misoprostol kosztuje 211 funtów za 20 tabletek a  Mifepristone 299 funtów za 3 tabletki! Jak łatwo można sobie policzyć 8 Miso to jakies 84,5 funta a jedno ru 100 funtów bez kilku groszy czyli powiedzmy 185 funtów za zestaw. Funt jest po około 5 zl. czyli koszt takiego zestawu 1Mife +8Miso to na złotówki ok. 925 zl. Czyli zarobila na niej jakies 275 zl. To taka kupa pieniedzy...!? Za dobre oryginalne leki w tym prawdziwe ru?? Panienki za zwykły Arthrotec nieraz biorą o wiele więcej nie mówiąc już o tych co robią z niego niby zestawy za 600 czy 700 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd Ty wiesz za ile ten cały handlarz kupuje takie leki..!? To źle, ze jest taka alternatywa dla tych, które nie chca lub nie mogą czekać ?? Lepsze to niż oszuści panujący Athrotec i paracetamol do pudelek i sprzedających taki wynalazek jako zestaw!!! 
> Dziewczyna nie musi się tłumaczyć ze szczegółami dlaczego nie mogła czekać 10 dni na przesyłkę. Może nie chciała - jej sprawa! Tak Ciebie boli, ze ktos zarobil kompletnie tego nie rozumiem dlaczego 3/4 szalejacych po tym forum kobiet nie może przeżyć, ze ktos kupil sobie leki nie od womenek i, ze zapłacił za nie rynkowa cenę a nie darowiznę!!!!! Zupełnie jakby Was ktoś zmuszał do takiego zakupu! 
> Specjalnie sprawdziłam ile kosztują takie leki za granicą ale nie od fundacji!!! Tylko odtych całych klinik czy tam punktów aborcyjnych i dziewczyna prawdę powiedziała - od 400 do 490 euro! Więc mi się nie wydaje żeby ten kto sprzedał jej takir leki za 1200 zl tak ja znowu strasznie naciagnal.. W aptece zagranicznej też patrzyłam celowo żeby się przekonać czy mówicie prawdę, ze każdy kto takie leki ma to straszny naciagacz i wiecie co?! Misoprostol kosztuje 211 funtów za 20 tabletek a  Mifepristone 299 funtów za 3 tabletki! Jak łatwo można sobie policzyć 8 Miso to jakies 84,5 funta a jedno ru 100 funtów bez kilku groszy czyli powiedzmy 185 funtów za zestaw. Funt jest po około 5 zl. czyli koszt takiego zestawu 1Mife +8Miso to na złotówki ok. 925 zl. Czyli zarobila na niej jakies 275 zl. To taka kupa pieniedzy...!? Za dobre oryginalne leki w tym prawdziwe ru?? Panienki za zwykły Arthrotec nieraz biorą o wiele więcej nie mówiąc już o tych co robią z niego niby zestawy za 600 czy 700 zl.


To nic nie da. Nie przetlumaczysz im . one zawsze maja racje(ironia).... Probowalam . k.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nic nie da. Nie przetlumaczysz im . one zawsze maja racje(ironia).... Probowalam . k.


Glupszej osoby tutaj na forum to ja nie spotkałam,wszystkich masz za głupich tylko siebie za najmądrzejsza osobe na świecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Glupszej osoby tutaj na forum to ja nie spotkałam,wszystkich masz za głupich tylko siebie za najmądrzejsza osobe na świecie.


Nie wiem ile masz lat ale kultury 0 . ja Ciebie i innych nie obrazam a ty non stop mnie wyzywasz. Taki masz zasób slow ze tylko wyzwiska Ci wychodza ? Ciebie akurat moge miec za glupia bo ja do Ciebie z argumentami a Ty z wyzwiskami.
Wierzysz świecie w to ze skoro arthrotec jest za 50 zl kobiety nie maja prawa na nim zarobic - ja uwazam ze maja bo nigdy nie wiadomo ile naprawde wydaly poza tym to ich sprawa za ile sprzedaja a jak komus nie pasuje nie musi obrazac tylko niech nie kupuje
Wierzysz tylko w wow i whw - ok , wiem ze pomagaja ale ALE sa sytuacje ze pomocy odmawiaja bo za wysoki tydz np i darowizny nie oddadza ( to moga byc kogod ostatnie pieniadze) poza tym jak sama mowisz kobiety w tej sytuacji sa spanikowane i nie chca czekac 10 dni tylko miec tabletki juz. WIEC JESLI KTOS SWIADOMIE I DOBROWOLNIE KUPUJE DROZEJ BO CHCE TO NIE KRYTYKUJ I NIE OBRAZAJ BO TO NIE TWOJA SPRAWA .
Ostatnia rzecz . Ty sadzisz ze wpadka to sytuacja godna specjalnego traktowania wspolczucia itp .-  dla mnie jestesmy kobietami swiadomymi swojego wyboru . chce usunac? Chce. Kalkuluje ilr na to mam 100 zl 200 lub nawet 500 szukam sprzedawcy na ktorego mnie stac ( albo skoro niektorzy mysla ze to takie łatwe ide zalatwic do apteki ) dzialam ! Mimo ze jest strach placz itp... Tymi emocjami mozna dzielic sie na forum - po to ono jest alr nie po to zeby jeczec ze za drogo za daleko itp.
Taka jestem wedlug Ciebie glupia ale ja mam argumenty teraz moze przedstaw swoje. Czy zaczniesz mnie obrazac bo to Ci świetnie wychodzi.  K

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie Arth, przynajmniej 12 tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem ile masz lat ale kultury 0 . ja Ciebie i innych nie obrazam a ty non stop mnie wyzywasz. Taki masz zasób slow ze tylko wyzwiska Ci wychodza ? Ciebie akurat moge miec za glupia bo ja do Ciebie z argumentami a Ty z wyzwiskami.
> Wierzysz świecie w to ze skoro arthrotec jest za 50 zl kobiety nie maja prawa na nim zarobic - ja uwazam ze maja bo nigdy nie wiadomo ile naprawde wydaly poza tym to ich sprawa za ile sprzedaja a jak komus nie pasuje nie musi obrazac tylko niech nie kupuje
> Wierzysz tylko w wow i whw - ok , wiem ze pomagaja ale ALE sa sytuacje ze pomocy odmawiaja bo za wysoki tydz np i darowizny nie oddadza ( to moga byc kogod ostatnie pieniadze) poza tym jak sama mowisz kobiety w tej sytuacji sa spanikowane i nie chca czekac 10 dni tylko miec tabletki juz. WIEC JESLI KTOS SWIADOMIE I DOBROWOLNIE KUPUJE DROZEJ BO CHCE TO NIE KRYTYKUJ I NIE OBRAZAJ BO TO NIE TWOJA SPRAWA .
> Ostatnia rzecz . Ty sadzisz ze wpadka to sytuacja godna specjalnego traktowania wspolczucia itp .-  dla mnie jestesmy kobietami swiadomymi swojego wyboru . chce usunac? Chce. Kalkuluje ilr na to mam 100 zl 200 lub nawet 500 szukam sprzedawcy na ktorego mnie stac ( albo skoro niektorzy mysla ze to takie łatwe ide zalatwic do apteki ) dzialam ! Mimo ze jest strach placz itp... Tymi emocjami mozna dzielic sie na forum - po to ono jest alr nie po to zeby jeczec ze za drogo za daleko itp.
> Taka jestem wedlug Ciebie glupia ale ja mam argumenty teraz moze przedstaw swoje. Czy zaczniesz mnie obrazac bo to Ci świetnie wychodzi.  K


Nie napisalam ani razu że wpadka to sytuacja godnego traktowania...to po pierwsze po drugie...każda wie że jest sama sobie winna tak jak i ja a po trzecie będąc w niechcianej ciąży naprawdę odchodziła od zmysłów i byłam wykończona psychicznie,nie jedna tutaj dziewczyna podniosła mnie na duchu,pomogla się odbudować psychicznie a wiem że byłam upierdliwa...A to że ciąża to nie choroba to każda doskonale o tym wie...Ale każda do tego podchodzi bardziej albo mniej emocjonalnie i trzeba ją zrozumieć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem ile masz lat ale kultury 0 . ja Ciebie i innych nie obrazam a ty non stop mnie wyzywasz. Taki masz zasób slow ze tylko wyzwiska Ci wychodza ? Ciebie akurat moge miec za glupia bo ja do Ciebie z argumentami a Ty z wyzwiskami.
> Wierzysz świecie w to ze skoro arthrotec jest za 50 zl kobiety nie maja prawa na nim zarobic - ja uwazam ze maja bo nigdy nie wiadomo ile naprawde wydaly poza tym to ich sprawa za ile sprzedaja a jak komus nie pasuje nie musi obrazac tylko niech nie kupuje
> Wierzysz tylko w wow i whw - ok , wiem ze pomagaja ale ALE sa sytuacje ze pomocy odmawiaja bo za wysoki tydz np i darowizny nie oddadza ( to moga byc kogod ostatnie pieniadze) poza tym jak sama mowisz kobiety w tej sytuacji sa spanikowane i nie chca czekac 10 dni tylko miec tabletki juz. WIEC JESLI KTOS SWIADOMIE I DOBROWOLNIE KUPUJE DROZEJ BO CHCE TO NIE KRYTYKUJ I NIE OBRAZAJ BO TO NIE TWOJA SPRAWA .
> Ostatnia rzecz . Ty sadzisz ze wpadka to sytuacja godna specjalnego traktowania wspolczucia itp .-  dla mnie jestesmy kobietami swiadomymi swojego wyboru . chce usunac? Chce. Kalkuluje ilr na to mam 100 zl 200 lub nawet 500 szukam sprzedawcy na ktorego mnie stac ( albo skoro niektorzy mysla ze to takie łatwe ide zalatwic do apteki ) dzialam ! Mimo ze jest strach placz itp... Tymi emocjami mozna dzielic sie na forum - po to ono jest alr nie po to zeby jeczec ze za drogo za daleko itp.
> Taka jestem wedlug Ciebie glupia ale ja mam argumenty teraz moze przedstaw swoje. Czy zaczniesz mnie obrazac bo to Ci świetnie wychodzi.  K


Nie wierzę tylko w wow...Ja tam nigdy nie zamawialam...Ale tabletki są pewne na 100 % ,zawsze można skłamać który to tydzień ciąży.A handlarze oszuści chcą bardzo duże pieniądze i tez nie wiadomo co nam przysla,nie jedna dziewczyna już się naciela.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wierzę tylko w wow...Ja tam nigdy nie zamawialam...Ale tabletki są pewne na 100 % ,zawsze można skłamać który to tydzień ciąży.A handlarze oszuści chcą bardzo duże pieniądze i tez nie wiadomo co nam przysla,nie jedna dziewczyna już się naciela.


   Dlatego bierze się przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości - wtedy się nie natniesz. Ludzie Kochani mamy XXI wiek!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wstyd dziewczyny!! 
Skoro tutaj sie tak kłócicie o pierdołe to w życiu osobistym musi być tragedia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego bierze się przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości - wtedy się nie natniesz. Ludzie Kochani mamy XXI wiek!


Nigdy się nie nacielam,ale dziewczyny tak...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wstyd dziewczyny!! 
> Skoro tutaj sie tak kłócicie o pierdołe to w życiu osobistym musi być tragedia


W moim życiu jest lepiej niż dobrze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy się nie nacielam,ale dziewczyny tak...


   Napisałam to ogólnie - nie tylko do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktoś do odsprzedania tabletki z mozliwością odbioru w okolicach Siedlec(mazowieckie)??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ma ktoś do odsprzedania tabletki z mozliwością odbioru w okolicach Siedlec(mazowieckie)??


Mam namiary na Warszawę ale oryginalne zestawy więc dość sporo trzeba zapłacić albo jeszcze mam na Cytotec też w W-wie. Oba namiary są na odbiór osobisty bo ja też nie chciałam kupować przez przesyłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wierzę tylko w wow...Ja tam nigdy nie zamawialam...Ale tabletki są pewne na 100 % ,zawsze można skłamać który to tydzień ciąży.A handlarze oszuści chcą bardzo duże pieniądze i tez nie wiadomo co nam przysla,nie jedna dziewczyna już się naciela.


 Z tym sciemnianiem który to tydzień to też trochę tak strach żeby potem nie nabawić się konsekwencji przykrych.. 
Pewnie, że WOW i WHW są rzetelnym źródłem ale np. tu ma forum kilka tygodni temu szukała pomocy dziewczyna, która za dwa czy trzy dni wylatywala za granicę do pracy. Tym sposobem nie mogła czekać na wow a Arthrotecdwa razy jej nie pomógł! Opisywana potem, że kupiła osobiście od jakiejś kobiety oryginalne RU i Misoprostol i wszystko się jej udało! Zapłaciła więcej z tego co pamiętam to też jakoś ponad tysiąc ale była zadowolona, że szybko problem zakończony. Skoro ja stać to nikomu nic do tego! Moim zdaniem nawet jak ktoś ma leki po 1000 złoty czy 1200 ale są to oryginały to jest taka osoba potrzebna i na pewno lepsza niż bydlaki co wystawiają niby za 250 czy 350 ale wysylaja jakieś badziewie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W moim życiu jest lepiej niż dobrze...


Twoje fajne życie musi być bardzo nudne skoro tak sie wykłócasz. Mi po prostu szkoda było by czasu na coś takiego i wole doradzać tutaj tym które maja prawdziwy problem. Ale Twoja sprawa. Pozdrawiam i przypominam że forum jest prowadzone w całkowicie innym temacie niż wykłócanie sie co za ile i gdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Twoje fajne życie musi być bardzo nudne skoro tak sie wykłócasz. Mi po prostu szkoda było by czasu na coś takiego i wole doradzać tutaj tym które maja prawdziwy problem. Ale Twoja sprawa. Pozdrawiam i przypominam że forum jest prowadzone w całkowicie innym temacie niż wykłócanie sie co za ile i gdzie.


Nie mam czasu na nudę,praca,budowa domu,jazda konna która kocham zajmuje mi mnóstwo czasu...tutaj też pomagam dziewczyna,duzo piszemy na facebooku z zaprzyjaźnionym dziewczynami albo smsujemy...pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013


jak cenowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ,jazda konna która kocham zajmuje mi mnóstwo czasu...


Ciekawa jestem czy czasem się nie znamy w realnym życiu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest jebnieta w swoich wypowiedziach,dlatego dziewczyny ja atakują,ja sama jak czytam jej wypowiedzi mam atak śmiechu.A Ty nie lepsza.


A ty za to jesteś zwykła prostaczka i chamka! 
Sorry ale może w ten sposób zrozumiesz, że nie masz prawa nikomu ublizac...!!??  Wolę być jebnieta wg.opinii osób twojego pokroju niż będąc dorosła kobieta zalic się na forum, że 400 czy 500 zł to taka fura pieniędzy i oczekiwać, że obce osoby dadzą mi coś za darmo! Weź się do pracy to jednorazowy wydatek w postaci kilkuset złotych przestanie tak cię przerażać!!!!! Albo poproś partnera żeby zwiększył ci kieszonkowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ty za to jesteś zwykła prostaczka i chamka! 
Sorry ale może w ten sposób zrozumiesz, że nie masz prawa nikomu ublizac...!!?? Wolę być jebnieta wg.opinii osób twojego pokroju niż będąc dorosła kobieta zalic się na forum, że 400 czy 500 zł to taka fura pieniędzy i oczekiwać, że obce osoby dadzą mi coś za darmo! Weź się do pracy to jednorazowy wydatek w postaci kilkuset złotych przestanie tak cię przerażać!!!!! Albo poproś partnera żeby zwiększył ci kieszonkowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty za to jesteś zwykła prostaczka i chamka! 
> Sorry ale może w ten sposób zrozumiesz, że nie masz prawa nikomu ublizac...!!?? Wolę być jebnieta wg.opinii osób twojego pokroju niż będąc dorosła kobieta zalic się na forum, że 400 czy 500 zł to taka fura pieniędzy i oczekiwać, że obce osoby dadzą mi coś za darmo! Weź się do pracy to jednorazowy wydatek w postaci kilkuset złotych przestanie tak cię przerażać!!!!! Albo poproś partnera żeby zwiększył ci kieszonkowe


Kochana...Ja pracuje zarabiam dobrze,wraz z moim mężem buduje dom,jestem nie zależna finansowo,nigdy go nie prosiłam o żadne pieniądze...Ja kupilam arth.za 50 zł ,jak by nie pomógł to zestaw z wow za 300 napewno bym kupiła,spokojnie.Ale pewne ceny na tym portalu mnie przerażają.Juz raz pisalam że arth.chciano mi sprzedać za 700 zł,dla mnie totalne chamstwo.A prostaczka jesteś Ty,pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana...Ja pracuje zarabiam dobrze,wraz z moim mężem buduje dom,jestem nie zależna finansowo,nigdy go nie prosiłam o żadne pieniądze...Ja kupilam arth.za 50 zł ,jak by nie pomógł to zestaw z wow za 300 napewno bym kupiła,spokojnie.Ale pewne ceny na tym portalu mnie przerażają.Juz raz pisalam że arth.chciano mi sprzedać za 700 zł,dla mnie totalne chamstwo.A prostaczka jesteś Ty,pozdrawiam.


No to jestes pozalowania godna. Masz meza powodzi ci sie budujesz dom z kasa stoisz dobrze a dziecko usunelas. Jak masz takie bajkowe zycie moglas urodzić.  Przestan sie nam wpierdalac w nasze kieszenie i portfele.  Zaplace nawet 1000 zl jak bede chciala i nic ci do tego . doradzaj tymi ktorzy o rade proszą a reszte zostaw w spokoju budowa sie zajmij a nir nas tu wkurwiac bedziesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to jestes pozalowania godna. Masz meza powodzi ci sie budujesz dom z kasa stoisz dobrze a dziecko usunelas. Jak masz takie bajkowe zycie moglas urodzić.  Przestan sie nam wpierdalac w nasze kieszenie i portfele.  Zaplace nawet 1000 zl jak bede chciala i nic ci do tego . doradzaj tymi ktorzy o rade proszą a reszte zostaw w spokoju budowa sie zajmij a nir nas tu wkurwiac bedziesz


Mam już trojaczki i nie chcemy kolejnych dzieci...jeśli masz ochotę kupować tabletki za 1000 zł to kupuj nikt Ci nie broni dziewczyno...to ty nie wkurzaj tutaj ludzi swoimi wypowiedziami...Ja nikomu nie ublizylam,a Ty się pienisz bez potrzeby,wyluzuj dziewczyno...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to jestes pozalowania godna. Masz meza powodzi ci sie budujesz dom z kasa stoisz dobrze a dziecko usunelas. Jak masz takie bajkowe zycie moglas urodzić.  Przestan sie nam wpierdalac w nasze kieszenie i portfele.  Zaplace nawet 1000 zl jak bede chciala i nic ci do tego . doradzaj tymi ktorzy o rade proszą a reszte zostaw w spokoju budowa sie zajmij a nir nas tu wkurwiac bedziesz


Jestes nieźle stuknieta...jakim prawem mowisz jej ze miala urodzić ! Chocby miala miliony na koncie, to jedynie do niej należy decyzja, czy chce mieć dzieci czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestes nieźle stuknieta...jakim prawem mowisz jej ze miala urodzić ! Chocby miala miliony na koncie, to jedynie do niej należy decyzja, czy chce mieć dzieci czy nie


Dokładnie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to jestes pozalowania godna. Masz meza powodzi ci sie budujesz dom z kasa stoisz dobrze a dziecko usunelas. Jak masz takie bajkowe zycie moglas urodzić.  Przestan sie nam wpierdalac w nasze kieszenie i portfele.  Zaplace nawet 1000 zl jak bede chciala i nic ci do tego . doradzaj tymi ktorzy o rade proszą a reszte zostaw w spokoju budowa sie zajmij a nir nas tu wkurwiac bedziesz


To Ty jesteś pożałowania godna,osmieszasz się tylko swoim durnym pisaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to jestes pozalowania godna. Masz meza powodzi ci sie budujesz dom z kasa stoisz dobrze a dziecko usunelas. Jak masz takie bajkowe zycie moglas urodzić.  Przestan sie nam wpierdalac w nasze kieszenie i portfele.  Zaplace nawet 1000 zl jak bede chciala i nic ci do tego . doradzaj tymi ktorzy o rade proszą a reszte zostaw w spokoju budowa sie zajmij a nir nas tu wkurwiac bedziesz


Kto wkurwia to wkurwia.......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty za to jesteś zwykła prostaczka i chamka! 
> Sorry ale może w ten sposób zrozumiesz, że nie masz prawa nikomu ublizac...!!?? Wolę być jebnieta wg.opinii osób twojego pokroju niż będąc dorosła kobieta zalic się na forum, że 400 czy 500 zł to taka fura pieniędzy i oczekiwać, że obce osoby dadzą mi coś za darmo! Weź się do pracy to jednorazowy wydatek w postaci kilkuset złotych przestanie tak cię przerażać!!!!! Albo poproś partnera żeby zwiększył ci kieszonkowe


Osoba o której piszesz mi pomogła,utrzymuje z nią kontakt 24 na dobę,zawsze znajdzie czas aby mi odpisac,arth.mi sprzedała za marne grosze,odebralam osobiście,odczep się od niej kobieto,bo Twoich wypocin czytać się nie da,a chamka i prostaczka jesteś ty

----------


## Jolka30

Witam. Zamawiała któraś z Was tabletki z tej strony
Na zamówienie z WOW nie mogę, aż tak długo czekać.
Sprawa jest bardzo pilna....

----------


## Jolka30

> Witam. Zamawiała któraś z Was tabletki z tej strony
> Na zamówienie z WOW nie mogę, aż tak długo czekać.
> Sprawa jest bardzo pilna....


girlinneed.com o tą mi chodziło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> girlinneed.com o tą mi chodziło


To oszuści. Jedyne co mogą Ci wyslac to arhrotec albo cytotec w horrendalnej cenie. A ktory to tydzien, ze nie mozesz czekac na zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kochani musze sie pochwalic ze dzis po rownych 5 tygodniach od zabiegu dostalam okres. Zycze wszystkim powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> girlinneed.com o tą mi chodziło


Oszusci. Wpisz sobie w goglach to sie sporo dowiesz o tych oszustach. Ktory jestes TC?

----------


## Jolka30

Tak na prawdę to 3, ale wolę to mieć za sobą jak najprędzej.  
Nie wyobrażam czekać na paczkę 2 tygodnie i niech jeszcze ją na celnym cofną.
Czy przy tak mało zaawansowanej ciąży, mogę użyć samego arhrotec.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak na prawdę to 3, ale wolę to mieć za sobą jak najprędzej.  
> Nie wyobrażam czekać na paczkę 2 tygodnie i niech jeszcze ją na celnym cofną.
> Czy przy tak mało zaawansowanej ciąży, mogę użyć samego arhrotec.?


Ciążę liczymy od daty ostatniej miesiączki, kiedy byla twoja? Mozesz dzialac samym arthro, tu nie ma znaczenia wiek ciazy, po prostu ma mniejsza skuteczność. Jesli zamówisz do bezpiecznego województwa to nie ma obaw o celnikow. Mozesz tez wybrac WHW, one wysyłają nawet do niebezpiecznych, z ominieciem kontroli celnej. Poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net, tam normalnie dziewczyny pisza, ze paczki dostają i robia zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak na prawdę to 3, ale wolę to mieć za sobą jak najprędzej.  
> Nie wyobrażam czekać na paczkę 2 tygodnie i niech jeszcze ją na celnym cofną.
> Czy przy tak mało zaawansowanej ciąży, mogę użyć samego arhrotec.?


To spróbuj sobie wyobrazić, ze trzy razy probujesz z Arthrotekiem i dupa. Ja tak mialam. Stracilam 10 dni i 1000 zl a teraz i tak czekam na zestaw

----------


## Jolka30

Moja ostatnia była 10 marca. 
Rozumiem, ale też warto spróbować samym, bo z tego co czytałam to również on często pomaga. 
Jeśli art udało by mi się zdobyć, to w środę bym zrobiła to. Jeśli nie to zamówię ten zestaw. 
A czy atr bardzo ingeruje w nasze zdrowie, miała któraś z was po nim jakieś komplikacje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś odsprzedać Arth? Potrzebuje pilnie... niestety ale pierwsza próba się nie powiodła ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie stwierdzono tak; pęcherzyk ciążowy do 12mm odp 6 tyg z echem YS 2.8mm odp 7 tyg. Nie uwidoczniono echa zarodka... 
Ponoć YS jest nieproporcjonalne do wielkości pęcherzyka, bo rozmiar pęcherzyka wskazał na 6 tydzień 1 dzień ciąży...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja ostatnia była 10 marca. 
> Rozumiem, ale też warto spróbować samym, bo z tego co czytałam to również on często pomaga. 
> Jeśli art udało by mi się zdobyć, to w środę bym zrobiła to. Jeśli nie to zamówię ten zestaw. 
> A czy atr bardzo ingeruje w nasze zdrowie, miała któraś z was po nim jakieś komplikacje?


Ty juz wogole potwierdzilas ciaze bo dopiero od ostatniej miesiaczki minelo 22 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś odsprzedać Arth? Potrzebuje pilnie... niestety ale pierwsza próba się nie powiodła ;(


bylas u gina czy robilas bete?

----------


## Jolka30

Najpierw zrobiłam test, potem poszłam do gina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bylas u gina czy robilas bete?


Tak, bylam u gin i ciąża...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw zrobiłam test, potem poszłam do gina.


I co ten ginekolog powiedział? U mnie w szóstym tygodniu nie bylo widać pęcherzyka, a tobie w trzecim tygodniu potwierdzil ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedział, że jestem. Może nie potrzebnie mu wspominałam o tym, że test wyszedł pozytywny....
Zrobie jeszcze bete, ale wątpie by coś to zmieniło.

----------


## Jolka30

> Powiedział, że jestem. Może nie potrzebnie mu wspominałam o tym, że test wyszedł pozytywny....
> Zrobie jeszcze bete, ale wątpie by coś to zmieniło.


Sorry nie zalogowałam się, Wiecie kto sprzedaje pewny art albo Cytotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie śmiejcie się ze mnie ale czy od seksu analnego można zajść w ciąże? Uprawiam tylko taki seks bo boje sie ciąży ale spóźnia mi sie okres i strasznie ciągnie mnie do słodkiego co mi sie nigdy nie zdarzało!!! Doradzcie coś prosze bo zwariuje zaraz!! Ewentualnie czy gdybym zjadła te całe arht to by mi pomogło?? Pomóżcie prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie stwierdzono tak; pęcherzyk ciążowy do 12mm odp 6 tyg z echem YS 2.8mm odp 7 tyg. Nie uwidoczniono echa zarodka... 
> Ponoć YS jest nieproporcjonalne do wielkości pęcherzyka, bo rozmiar pęcherzyka wskazał na 6 tydzień 1 dzień ciąży...


Będzie z tego coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sorry nie zalogowałam się, Wiecie kto sprzedaje pewny art albo Cytotec?


   Tu nie ma co się pytać o takie rzeczy, bo nie masz pewności czy na prawdę ktoś kogoś szczerze poleca czy handlarze robią sobie autoreklamę. Rada ode mnie - jeśli sprzedawca zgadza się na przesyłkę pobraniową ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, to prawie na pewno nie ma nic do ukrycia i dostaniesz, to czego potrzebujesz. Nigdy nie rób żadnych przedpłat na konto!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie śmiejcie się ze mnie ale czy od seksu analnego można zajść w ciąże? Uprawiam tylko taki seks bo boje sie ciąży ale spóźnia mi sie okres i strasznie ciągnie mnie do słodkiego co mi sie nigdy nie zdarzało!!! Doradzcie coś prosze bo zwariuje zaraz!! Ewentualnie czy gdybym zjadła te całe arht to by mi pomogło?? Pomóżcie prosze


  Ja nie wierze....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie śmiejcie się ze mnie ale czy od seksu analnego można zajść w ciąże? Uprawiam tylko taki seks bo boje sie ciąży ale spóźnia mi sie okres i strasznie ciągnie mnie do słodkiego co mi sie nigdy nie zdarzało!!! Doradzcie coś prosze bo zwariuje zaraz!! Ewentualnie czy gdybym zjadła te całe arht to by mi pomogło?? Pomóżcie prosze


Kochana nie ma szans...Bo ciąża w tyłku się nie rozwija przecież  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie śmiejcie się ze mnie ale czy od seksu analnego można zajść w ciąże? Uprawiam tylko taki seks bo boje sie ciąży ale spóźnia mi sie okres i strasznie ciągnie mnie do słodkiego co mi sie nigdy nie zdarzało!!! Doradzcie coś prosze bo zwariuje zaraz!! Ewentualnie czy gdybym zjadła te całe arht to by mi pomogło?? Pomóżcie prosze


A to seks bez prezerwatywy, z wytryskiem w odbycie ?

----------


## Jolka30

tabletki-poronne.otwarte24.pl

Tu na tej stronie wysyłka jest za  pobraniem i z możliwością otworzenia paczki.
Korzystała któraś z Was z tej strony?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki-poronne.otwarte24.pl
> 
> Tu na tej stronie wysyłka jest za  pobraniem i z możliwością otworzenia paczki.
> Korzystała któraś z Was z tej strony?


   A ile sobie życzą?

----------


## Jolka30

1. ARTHROTEC 12 tbl - 180 pln

2. ARTHROTEC 12 tbl  + 1 tbl MIFEPRISTONE  - 300 pln

3. CYTOTEC 12 tbl + 1 tbl MIFEPRISTONE - 420 pln

To jest cennik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamiast mifepristone przysla Ci jakis apap albo tran, a arthrotec dość drogo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1. ARTHROTEC 12 tbl - 180 pln
> 
> 2. ARTHROTEC 12 tbl  + 1 tbl MIFEPRISTONE  - 300 pln
> 
> 3. CYTOTEC 12 tbl + 1 tbl MIFEPRISTONE - 420 pln
> To jest cennik





Wg.mnie nie ma szans na takie ceny od prywatnej osoby ale ... zamów, sprawdź przed zapłata, zrób fotki i jak możesz to wrzuć przy okazji na forum żeby inne dziewczyny też wiedziały czy warto marnować czas i robić sobie nadzieję na zakup z tej strony.

----------


## Jolka30

A sa gdzies zdjecia, jak te tabletki powinny wygladac, zwlaszcza chodzi mi o ta mifepristone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1. ARTHROTEC 12 tbl - 180 pln
> 
> 2. ARTHROTEC 12 tbl  + 1 tbl MIFEPRISTONE  - 300 pln
> 
> 3. CYTOTEC 12 tbl + 1 tbl MIFEPRISTONE - 420 pln
> 
> To jest cennik


Tutaj na forum masz taniej sam arthrotec. A pozostałe opcje to jakas bajka z ta +1 tabletka

----------


## Jolka30

womenonweb.org
Zamówię na tej stronie. Mam ogromną prośbę do Was dziewczyny, pomóżcie mi zamówić z tej strony te zestaw.
Ja nigdy nic nie kupowałam i po prostu się nie znam.
Bardzo proszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenonweb.org
> Zamówię na tej stronie. Mam ogromną prośbę do Was dziewczyny, pomóżcie mi zamówić z tej strony te zestaw.
> Ja nigdy nic nie kupowałam i po prostu się nie znam.
> Bardzo proszę.


Tu to raczej handlarze arthrotecu, nie znaja się na zestawach, wejdz na to forum co wcześniej ci podalam, mi dziewczyny wszystko wytlumaczyly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możliwe, ze około 2tygodni od "zabiegu" test pokazuje negatywny wynik?

----------


## Jolka30

A mogła byś mi podać jeszcze raz tego linka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie śmiejcie się ze mnie ale czy od seksu analnego można zajść w ciąże? Uprawiam tylko taki seks bo boje sie ciąży ale spóźnia mi sie okres i strasznie ciągnie mnie do słodkiego co mi sie nigdy nie zdarzało!!! Doradzcie coś prosze bo zwariuje zaraz!! Ewentualnie czy gdybym zjadła te całe arht to by mi pomogło?? Pomóżcie prosze


Dziewczyno...gdzie Ty się uchowalas??? Przepraszam ale już nie moge...ha ha ha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogła byś mi podać jeszcze raz tego linka?


Właśnie nie umiem tu dodać linka ale adres jest w w w . maszwybor.net oczywiście bez odstepow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1. ARTHROTEC 12 tbl - 180 pln
> 
> 2. ARTHROTEC 12 tbl  + 1 tbl MIFEPRISTONE  - 300 pln
> 
> 3. CYTOTEC 12 tbl + 1 tbl MIFEPRISTONE - 420 pln
> 
> To jest cennik


Z byka spadlas kobieto???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie śmiejcie się ze mnie ale czy od seksu analnego można zajść w ciąże? Uprawiam tylko taki seks bo boje sie ciąży ale spóźnia mi sie okres i strasznie ciągnie mnie do słodkiego co mi sie nigdy nie zdarzało!!! Doradzcie coś prosze bo zwariuje zaraz!! Ewentualnie czy gdybym zjadła te całe arht to by mi pomogło?? Pomóżcie prosze


Prima aprilis?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie arth, tylko z pewnego źródła...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możliwe, ze około 2tygodni od "zabiegu" test pokazuje negatywny wynik?


Tak. U mnie juz po 10 dniach byl negatywny zabieg robilam w 5 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzięłam art.w piątek tj 31.04.po 3 dawce małe krwawienie które utrzymuje się wczoraj mały skrzep i nic więcej jak myślicie wziąć jeszcze czy poczekać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzięłam art.w piątek tj 31.04.po 3 dawce małe krwawienie które utrzymuje się wczoraj mały skrzep i nic więcej jak myślicie wziąć jeszcze czy poczekać?


Poczekaj jeszcze, może coś ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzięłam art.w piątek tj 31.04.po 3 dawce małe krwawienie które utrzymuje się wczoraj mały skrzep i nic więcej jak myślicie wziąć jeszcze czy poczekać?


Ja bym brała od razu. Masz jakieś bóle podbrzusza? Czy kompletnie nic sie nie dzieje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym brała od razu. Masz jakieś bóle podbrzusza? Czy kompletnie nic sie nie dzieje?


Ja wzięłam zaraz na następny dzień i nic nie dało... poszłam do gin i stwierdził ciąże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 8 tab. Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje mogę odstąpić. Jestem z Trójmiasta. areszka84@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym brała od razu. Masz jakieś bóle podbrzusza? Czy kompletnie nic sie nie dzieje?


Cały czas mam lekkie krwawienie i dziś słabe skurcze co jakiś czas i nic poza tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto z Wroclawia moze mi pomoc? potrzebuje tych tabletek, wiem ze jest lekarz ktory przepisze mi we Wro takie tabletki, w zyciu nie kupie ich przez neta, blagam o pomoc!!!  malamiroksana@o2.pl glupie wiadomosci prosze sobie darowac;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto z Wroclawia moze mi pomoc? potrzebuje tych tabletek, wiem ze jest lekarz ktory przepisze mi we Wro takie tabletki, w zyciu nie kupie ich przez neta, blagam o pomoc!!!  malamiroksana@o2.pl glupie wiadomosci prosze sobie darowac;/


Nie wiem czy to głupie czy mądre ale skoro wiesz, że jest we Wrocławiu lekarz, który przepisze Ci Arthrotec a do tego nie zamierzasz kupować przez internet to nie rozumiem problemu...!? 
Idź do tego lekarza, weź receptę i wykup sobie ten lek w aptece!!! Bo jak na razie pisząc ten post szukasz pomocy właśnie w necie, którego chcesz uniknąć..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto z Wroclawia moze mi pomoc? potrzebuje tych tabletek, wiem ze jest lekarz ktory przepisze mi we Wro takie tabletki, w zyciu nie kupie ich przez neta, blagam o pomoc!!!  malamiroksana@o2.pl glupie wiadomosci prosze sobie darowac;/


I co ? Myślisz ze ten lekarz siedzi na forum i czeka az do niego napiszesz ??

----------


## Gosiaajdjdjdjdjdjd

Ja zamawiałam swoje tabletki na oglaszamy24 u niejakiego Tomasza, art 12 tabletek 200zł wraz z przesyłką z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - paczka doszła, wszystko ładnie pięknie. Pierwszą dawkę wzięłam w zeszłą środę o 18 - nic się nie działo. Po drugiej zaczęła się gorączka, dreszcze i skurcze. Poszłam do toalety, podtarłam się i zobaczyłam krew. Po 3 dawce znowu to samo, skurcze dreszcze, trochę krwi. Rano wstałam, poleciało trochę krwi, dłuugi skrzep i... koniec. Trochę potem plamiłam na brązowo, do dziś jak się podcieram widzę lekko różowawy kolor, a raz zobaczyłam długiego żółtego gluta(?). Minęły 4 dni, myślicie że się nie udało? Byłam w 7tyg od ostatniej miesiączki, w 5tyg od zapłodnienia. - Gosia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam swoje tabletki na oglaszamy24 u niejakiego Tomasza, art 12 tabletek 200zł wraz z przesyłką z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - paczka doszła, wszystko ładnie pięknie. Pierwszą dawkę wzięłam w zeszłą środę o 18 - nic się nie działo. Po drugiej zaczęła się gorączka, dreszcze i skurcze. Poszłam do toalety, podtarłam się i zobaczyłam krew. Po 3 dawce znowu to samo, skurcze dreszcze, trochę krwi. Rano wstałam, poleciało trochę krwi, dłuugi skrzep i... koniec. Trochę potem plamiłam na brązowo, do dziś jak się podcieram widzę lekko różowawy kolor, a raz zobaczyłam długiego żółtego gluta(?). Minęły 4 dni, myślicie że się nie udało? Byłam w 7tyg od ostatniej miesiączki, w 5tyg od zapłodnienia. - Gosia


Troche krwi i glut to raczej za malo, zrob badania, zeby sie upewnić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam swoje tabletki na oglaszamy24 u niejakiego Tomasza, art 12 tabletek 200zł wraz z przesyłką z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - paczka doszła, wszystko ładnie pięknie. Pierwszą dawkę wzięłam w zeszłą środę o 18 - nic się nie działo. Po drugiej zaczęła się gorączka, dreszcze i skurcze. Poszłam do toalety, podtarłam się i zobaczyłam krew. Po 3 dawce znowu to samo, skurcze dreszcze, trochę krwi. Rano wstałam, poleciało trochę krwi, dłuugi skrzep i... koniec. Trochę potem plamiłam na brązowo, do dziś jak się podcieram widzę lekko różowawy kolor, a raz zobaczyłam długiego żółtego gluta(?). Minęły 4 dni, myślicie że się nie udało? Byłam w 7tyg od ostatniej miesiączki, w 5tyg od zapłodnienia. - Gosia


Idz zrób bete hcg jutro i potrm w srode i sprawdz czy spada albo idz do ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam swoje tabletki na oglaszamy24 u niejakiego Tomasza, art 12 tabletek 200zł wraz z przesyłką z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - paczka doszła, wszystko ładnie pięknie. Pierwszą dawkę wzięłam w zeszłą środę o 18 - nic się nie działo. Po drugiej zaczęła się gorączka, dreszcze i skurcze. Poszłam do toalety, podtarłam się i zobaczyłam krew. Po 3 dawce znowu to samo, skurcze dreszcze, trochę krwi. Rano wstałam, poleciało trochę krwi, dłuugi skrzep i... koniec. Trochę potem plamiłam na brązowo, do dziś jak się podcieram widzę lekko różowawy kolor, a raz zobaczyłam długiego żółtego gluta(?). Minęły 4 dni, myślicie że się nie udało? Byłam w 7tyg od ostatniej miesiączki, w 5tyg od zapłodnienia. - Gosia


Też poronilam w 7tygodniu no i u mnie leciała żywo czerwona krew,skrzepy,macica oczyszczala się ponad dwa tygodnie,także dobrze dziewczyny Ci radzą zrób betę jeżeli nie chcesz iść narazie do lekarza,szkoda trochę jeżeli okarze że się nie udało ponieważ praktycznie za te pieniądze mialabys zestaw i nie musialabys się martwić czy akcja się powiodła.Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki.

----------


## Gosianjdndndndnd

> Też poronilam w 7tygodniu no i u mnie leciała żywo czerwona krew,skrzepy,macica oczyszczala się ponad dwa tygodnie,także dobrze dziewczyny Ci radzą zrób betę jeżeli nie chcesz iść narazie do lekarza,szkoda trochę jeżeli okarze że się nie udało ponieważ praktycznie za te pieniądze mialabys zestaw i nie musialabys się martwić czy akcja się powiodła.Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki.


Tak zrobię dziękuję. 
PS Przez ostatnie dni przetrząsnęłam wiele forów i zauważyłam, że te starsze wypowiedzi dotyczące arth były pozytywne, zabieg się udał. Te nowsze z 2016-2017 roku to wypowiedzi jak moja - mało krwi, więc chyba niepowodzenie. A skład leku chyba się nie zmienił. Chciałam kupić jeszcze jeden arth, ale faktycznie rozważę wow, jeżeli wciąż jestem.

Pozdrawiam - Gosia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły biało niebieski, całe opakowanie za 160 tzw 20 tab, przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, śledzenie przesyłki poprzez emonitoring, odbiór osobisty w poznaniu, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny. Mogę odsprzedać jedno opakowanie arthroteku ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki i przesyłką płatną przy odbiorze. Cena 180 zł za 12 szt. lub 250 za całe opakowanie 20 szt.
Ja jestem już po. Mogę Wam powiedzieć jak to przeszłam. Na szczęście udało się za pierwszym razem ale czyściło mnie jeszcze przez 2 tygodnie.
Jeżeli któraś jest zainteresowana to piszcie, nie odbieram telefonów w pracy. Kontakt 607. 66. 90. 54.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A sa gdzies zdjecia, jak te tabletki powinny wygladac, zwlaszcza chodzi mi o ta mifepristone.


 Mogę udostępnić Ci zdjęcia Mifeprostone oraz Misoprostolu a także zestawów 1 × Mifepristone + 4 × Misoprostol żebyś wiedziała jak powinny wyglądać oryginalne. 
Ewentualnie mogę pokazać "na żywo" jeśli jesteśmy z tego samego miasta  :Smile: ) 
Również uważam, że trzeba robić wszystko by ukrócić działania oszustów!!! Prawda jest taka, że oba leki można zdobyć - nie tylko od fundacji - tylko zwyczajnie nie każdy ma taką możliwość i wie jak się za to zabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę udostępnić Ci zdjęcia Mifeprostone oraz Misoprostolu a także zestawów 1 × Mifepristone + 4 × Misoprostol żebyś wiedziała jak powinny wyglądać oryginalne. 
> Ewentualnie mogę pokazać "na żywo" jeśli jesteśmy z tego samego miasta ) 
> Również uważam, że trzeba robić wszystko by ukrócić działania oszustów!!! Prawda jest taka, że oba leki można zdobyć - nie tylko od fundacji - tylko zwyczajnie nie każdy ma taką możliwość i wie jak się za to zabrać.


Jaka cena ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14sztuk arthrotek forte !! Odsprzedam!! Cena nie z kosmosu. Jeżeli jest ktos zainteresowany to prosze pisac. Nie jestem żadnym handlarzem, poprostu mi zostaly po zabiegu. Pomoge również w dawkowaniu. krystyna2323@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena ??


Pewnie za wysoka jak na potrzeby tego forum więc nawet nie proponuje Ci odsprzedaży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem dlaczego zamieścilo mi tylko pierwsze zdanie... Zamieszczam jeszcze raz : 

Pewnie za wysoka jak na potrzeby tego forum więc nawet nie proponuje Ci odsprzedaży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem dlaczego zamieścilo mi tylko pierwsze zdanie... Zamieszczam jeszcze raz : 

Pewnie za wysoka jak na potrzeby tego forum więc nawet nie proponuje Ci odsprzedaży. Chciałam zwyczajnie, po koleżeńsku pokazać Ci jak powinien wyglądać jeden i drugi lek w oryginale (szczególnie Mifepristone bo ponoć na tym najbardziej oszukują w Polsce) żebyś wiedziała czego należy się spodziewać i czego od sprzedającego oczekiwać! Szczerze to nie słyszałam jeszcze żeby ktokolwiek zakupił oryginalne Mifepristone od żadnej z osób, które ogłaszają się oferując ten lek.. Czasami zdarzają się pojedyncze zestawy, które ktoś dostał od WOW czy WHW ale nie użył. Ale to sa sporadyczne przypadki. Nie chodzi mi bynajmniej, ze jestem jedyna osoba, która takie leki posiada 
- pewnie tak nie jest ale tak jak napisałam przed chwila - zwyczajnie nie słyszałam jeszcze by od któregoś z handlarzy lub ze stron typu sklep z tabletkami poronnymi ktoś otrzymał właściwe leki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak zrobię dziękuję. 
> PS Przez ostatnie dni przetrząsnęłam wiele forów i zauważyłam, że te starsze wypowiedzi dotyczące arth były pozytywne, zabieg się udał. Te nowsze z 2016-2017 roku to wypowiedzi jak moja - mało krwi, więc chyba niepowodzenie. A skład leku chyba się nie zmienił. Chciałam kupić jeszcze jeden arth, ale faktycznie rozważę wow, jeżeli wciąż jestem.
> 
> Pozdrawiam - Gosia


Ja tobilam zabieg samym arth miesiac temu w 5 tygodniu i sie udalo krwawienie nie bylo silne pilam do tego septosan 3 x dziennie bo podobno tymianek wzmaga skurcze po nim krwawilam troche bardziej no i duzo sie ruszalam + seks

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny. Mogę odsprzedać jedno opakowanie arthroteku ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki i przesyłką płatną przy odbiorze. Cena 180 zł za 12 szt. lub 250 za całe opakowanie 20 szt.
> Ja jestem już po. Mogę Wam powiedzieć jak to przeszłam. Na szczęście udało się za pierwszym razem ale czyściło mnie jeszcze przez 2 tygodnie.
> Jeżeli któraś jest zainteresowana to piszcie, nie odbieram telefonów w pracy. Kontakt 607. 66. 90. 54.


Jezu jak drogo,ja osobiście sprzedalam dziewczynie arth.20 tabletek za 100 zł a ty chcesz 250???Masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie kupiłam tabletki, biorę wieczorem. Jest czego się bać? Nie wiem co Zrobię jak to nie bodziala  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie kupiłam tabletki, biorę wieczorem. Jest czego się bać? Nie wiem co Zrobię jak to nie bodziala


Wieczorem to zly pomysl bo masz nocke z glowy. Trzeba sie troche poruszac zeby pomoc macicy wiec spanie odpada. Ktory TC jestes? Ogolnie majac sam arth to masz jakies 70% szansy ze sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam swoje tabletki na oglaszamy24 u niejakiego Tomasza, art 12 tabletek 200zł wraz z przesyłką z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - paczka doszła, wszystko ładnie pięknie. Pierwszą dawkę wzięłam w zeszłą środę o 18 - nic się nie działo. Po drugiej zaczęła się gorączka, dreszcze i skurcze. Poszłam do toalety, podtarłam się i zobaczyłam krew. Po 3 dawce znowu to samo, skurcze dreszcze, trochę krwi. Rano wstałam, poleciało trochę krwi, dłuugi skrzep i... koniec. Trochę potem plamiłam na brązowo, do dziś jak się podcieram widzę lekko różowawy kolor, a raz zobaczyłam długiego żółtego gluta(?). Minęły 4 dni, myślicie że się nie udało? Byłam w 7tyg od ostatniej miesiączki, w 5tyg od zapłodnienia. - Gosia


Ja tez kupiłam od tego Pana wziełam w piatek nic sie nie działo dopiero dzisiaj zaczęło działać wiec zaczekaj z tego co ja wyczytalam art.lubi działać z opóźnieniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wieczorem to zly pomysl bo masz nocke z glowy. Trzeba sie troche poruszac zeby pomoc macicy wiec spanie odpada. Ktory TC jestes? Ogolnie majac sam arth to masz jakies 70% szansy ze sie uda


6 tydzień. Mam dwójkę dzieci, nie chce żeby coś widziały, dlatego wole nocą. Narazie będę próbowała tego, jak się nie uda to będę szukała lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 tydzień. Mam dwójkę dzieci, nie chce żeby coś widziały, dlatego wole nocą. Narazie będę próbowała tego, jak się nie uda to będę szukała lekarza.


Rozkroj tabletki i wyjmij rdzen nie bedzie cie wtedy palic w buzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 tydzień. Mam dwójkę dzieci, nie chce żeby coś widziały, dlatego wole nocą. Narazie będę próbowała tego, jak się nie uda to będę szukała lekarza.


Organizacja WOW lub WHW z pewnoscia Ci pomoże. Szansa z ich zestawem to 98% powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez kupiłam od tego Pana wziełam w piatek nic sie nie działo dopiero dzisiaj zaczęło działać wiec zaczekaj z tego co ja wyczytalam art.lubi działać z opóźnieniem


Czy moglabys opisac jak to u Ciebie dokladnie przebieglo? -G

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez kupiłam od tego Pana wziełam w piatek nic sie nie działo dopiero dzisiaj zaczęło działać wiec zaczekaj z tego co ja wyczytalam art.lubi działać z opóźnieniem





> Ja tez kupiłam od tego Pana wziełam w piatek nic sie nie działo dopiero dzisiaj zaczęło działać wiec zaczekaj z tego co ja wyczytalam art.lubi działać z opóźnieniem


Pozdrawiamy Pana, Panie Tomaszu!!! Swoją droga kreatywny z Pana handlarz.. 
Zamiast ogłoszenia dotyczące sprzedaży Arthrotecu zamieścić wprost nagle na jednej stronie, w tak krótkim czasie (wczoraj późnym wieczorem i dziś przed południem) pojawiły sie dwie Zadowolone Klientki ;D 
Wcześniej jakoś nikt tak Pana nie polecał.. Jak to mówią: " Reklama dźwignią handlu! ".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pozdrawiamy Pana, Panie Tomaszu!!! Swoją droga kreatywny z Pana handlarz.. 
> Zamiast ogłoszenia dotyczące sprzedaży Arthrotecu zamieścić wprost nagle na jednej stronie, w tak krótkim czasie (wczoraj późnym wieczorem i dziś przed południem) pojawiły sie dwie Zadowolone Klientki ;D 
> Wcześniej jakoś nikt tak Pana nie polecał.. Jak to mówią: " Reklama dźwignią handlu! ".


Cóż za teoria spiskowa :Stick Out Tongue:  To ja napisalam pierwszy post. Tak sie sklada ze napisalam ze na mnie arthrotec nie zadzialal, wiec to raczej kiepska reklama :Stick Out Tongue: . Podalam imie bo to pewne zrodlo, a wiele kobiet boi sie zamawiac w ciemno przez internet, wiec moze ta informacja komus sie przyda. PS Obawiam sie ze na mnie juz nie zadziala z opoznieniem, dzisiaj mija juz 5ty dzien od zazycia i nawet juz przestalam plamic na rozowo, dzieje sie kometnie nic. -G

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle lub spotkam się osobiscie tel. 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle lub spotkam się osobiscie tel. 785622605


Jak cenowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;159709]Czy moglabys opisac jak to u Ciebie dokladnie przebieglo? -G[/QUOT
Pierwszą dawkę wzielam o 19 kolejne 22 i 01 po trzeciej zaczęło sie lekkie krwawienie i nic więcej cały czas jednak utrzymywało sie i dzisiaj zaczęło sie myślę że wszystko udało sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy moglabys opisac jak to u Ciebie dokladnie przebieglo? -G


Pierwszą dawkę wzielam o 19 kolejne 22 i 01 po trzeciej zaczęło sie lekkie krwawienie i nic więcej cały czas jednak utrzymywało sie i dzisiaj zaczęło sie myślę że wszystko udało sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny. Mogę odsprzedać jedno opakowanie arthroteku ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki i przesyłką płatną przy odbiorze. Cena 180 zł za 12 szt. lub 250 za całe opakowanie 20 szt.
> Ja jestem już po. Mogę Wam powiedzieć jak to przeszłam. Na szczęście udało się za pierwszym razem ale czyściło mnie jeszcze przez 2 tygodnie.
> Jeżeli któraś jest zainteresowana to piszcie, nie odbieram telefonów w pracy. Kontakt 607. 66. 90. 54.


Nie rozumiem...napisałas że możesz odsprzedać jedno opakowanie Arthrotec...a później piszesz że masz dwa...jedno które zawiera 12 tabletek a drugie które zawiera 20 tabletek...chyba się pogubilas w tym co piszesz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozumiem...napisałas że możesz odsprzedać jedno opakowanie Arthrotec...a później piszesz że masz dwa...jedno które zawiera 12 tabletek a drugie które zawiera 20 tabletek...chyba się pogubilas w tym co piszesz...


   Przeczytaj post jeszcze raz, tym razem ze zrozumieniem - dziewczyna wyraźnie napisała, że ma jedno opakowanie i odsprzeda - 12 sztuk za 180 zł a całe opakowanie, 20 sztuk za 250 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawo
Cytat z porady prawnika
Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawo
> Cytat z porady prawnika
> Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.
> 
> Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.


Wypierdalaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prawo
> Cytat z porady prawnika
> Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
> Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.
> 
> Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.


   Ojoj. No straszne rzeczy. Szkoda,że nie widzisz jak mi się kolana trzęsą ze strachu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy gorąca kąpiel to dobry pomysł pomiędzy dawkami?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy gorąca kąpiel to dobry pomysł pomiędzy dawkami?


   Nie. Możesz dostać krwotoku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzielam art forte 4 tabletki dopochwowo w 7 tyg, Po 4 godzinach zaczelo sie. Krwawienie i bol niesamowity. Na poczatku lezalam mialam dreszcze ale bol byl silny wiec chodzilam po domu , wszystko sie oczyscilo i poszlo  jak powinno. Minal wczoraj tydzien, pozostalo tylko teraz lekkie krwawienie. To był dgrugi raz kiedy bralam art. Piec lat temu tez byla wpadka i wtedy tez brałam art tylko nie forfe tak jak teraz 4 tabletki i wszystko sie udalo. Takze powodzenia zycze dziewczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzielam art forte 4 tabletki dopochwowo w 7 tyg, Po 4 godzinach zaczelo sie. Krwawienie i bol niesamowity. Na poczatku lezalam mialam dreszcze ale bol byl silny wiec chodzilam po domu , wszystko sie oczyscilo i poszlo  jak powinno. Minal wczoraj tydzien, pozostalo tylko teraz lekkie krwawienie. To był dgrugi raz kiedy bralam art. Piec lat temu tez byla wpadka i wtedy tez brałam art tylko nie forfe tak jak teraz 4 tabletki i wszystko sie udalo. Takze powodzenia zycze dziewczyny.


Brałaś coś przeciwbólowego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeczytaj post jeszcze raz, tym razem ze zrozumieniem - dziewczyna wyraźnie napisała, że ma jedno opakowanie i odsprzeda - 12 sztuk za 180 zł a całe opakowanie, 20 sztuk za 250 zł.


Sory,ale dla mnie bezsens...ma opak.20 tabl.to niech sprzeda całe za normalną cenę a nie pisać że może sprzedać 12 tabl.i co...zostanie jej 8 tabl.na co?Jezu jakie wszystko pazerne...Ja za 100 zl.sprzedawalam arth.20  tabl.a nie 250 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może to głupio zabrzmi, ale same byłyście w takiej sytuacji, może lepiej oddać komuś kto potrzebuje, przecież ci oszuści chcą taka jadę, ze kinoZ ja dziś kupiłam 20tabletek za 50zl, jak się uda to resztę chętnie oddam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiała tabletki od tego nr proszę o opinie czy to nie oszuści tabl 576 340 913pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pozdrawiamy Pana, Panie Tomaszu!!! Swoją droga kreatywny z Pana handlarz.. 
> Zamiast ogłoszenia dotyczące sprzedaży Arthrotecu zamieścić wprost nagle na jednej stronie, w tak krótkim czasie (wczoraj późnym wieczorem i dziś przed południem) pojawiły sie dwie Zadowolone Klientki ;D 
> Wcześniej jakoś nikt tak Pana nie polecał.. Jak to mówią: " Reklama dźwignią handlu! ".


można prosić nr kontaktowy tego pana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sory,ale dla mnie bezsens...ma opak.20 tabl.to niech sprzeda całe za normalną cenę a nie pisać że może sprzedać 12 tabl.i co...zostanie jej 8 tabl.na co?Jezu jakie wszystko pazerne...Ja za 100 zl.sprzedawalam arth.20  tabl.a nie 250 zl.


Jak ma kilka opakowań to 8z jednego 4 z drugiego i juz 180zl wpada.  To sa handlarze. Robia to dla kasy a nie dlatego żeby komuś pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś zamawiała tabletki od tego nr proszę o opinie czy to nie oszuści tabl 576 340 913pomoc


Wpisz nr w googlach to Ci sie pokaża różne opinie i pamietaj tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem. Patrz nawet do pudełek. Tabletki musza byc w blistrach oryginalnie zapakowane. Żadne woreczki strunowe czy wycięte z blistra. Tabletki Ru to oszustwo bo w Polsce takich nie ma. Strona oglaszamy24 to ogolnie jedno wielkie oszustwo dlatego tylko ze sprawdzeniem. Jesli beda chcieli przedpłaty na konto a potem wysylka to tez oszusci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Daliście radę trzymać te tabletki aż 30min?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś mi da sprawdzone nr telefonu jestem w drugim tygodniu zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś mi da sprawdzone nr telefonu jestem w drugim tygodniu zależy mi na czasie


Przecież ciąża w 2 tyg nie jest do wykrycia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałaś coś przeciwbólowego?


Nie bralam wolalam nie mieszac tableteky

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież ciąża w 2 tyg nie jest do wykrycia...


 zrobiłam trzy testy ciążowe wyszły  dwie kreski  no może prawie 3 tydzień  i test ciazowy wykrywa 6 dni od zapłodnienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> można prosić nr kontaktowy tego pana?


Niestety że tak powiem zatarłam ślady i numer wykasowałam, ale możesz poszukać go na oglaszamy24, sprzedaje 2 zestawy, jeden z samym arthrotec 12tab za 170zł plus przesyłka, a drugi niby z RU za chyba 400, ale ja bym nie ryzykowała. Jak komuś zależy na RU niech kupi zestaw od Womenek. U tego Tomasza zestaw zamówiłam w piątek rano (napisał że do godziny 12 wysyła jeszcze tego samego dnia) i paczka dotarła w poniedziałek w południe. -G

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety że tak powiem zatarłam ślady i numer wykasowałam, ale możesz poszukać go na oglaszamy24, sprzedaje 2 zestawy, jeden z samym arthrotec 12tab za 170zł plus przesyłka, a drugi niby z RU za chyba 400, ale ja bym nie ryzykowała. Jak komuś zależy na RU niech kupi zestaw od Womenek. U tego Tomasza zestaw zamówiłam w piątek rano (napisał że do godziny 12 wysyła jeszcze tego samego dnia) i paczka dotarła w poniedziałek w południe. -G


czy to może ten nr Imię się zgadza 
517-983-382 iczy ten zestaw 12 tabletek napewno  pomoże ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy to może ten nr Imię się zgadza 
> 517-983-382 iczy ten zestaw 12 tabletek napewno  pomoże ?


Tak to ten nr poznaje. Lek jest oryginalny w blistrach, ale na mnie niestety nie zadziałał. -G

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy to może ten nr Imię się zgadza 
> 517-983-382 iczy ten zestaw 12 tabletek napewno  pomoże ?


Jak chcesz nr do kogos sprawdzonego to prosze : 575823497 . ja chcialam osobiscie i pojechałam do tej pani. Sympatyczna konkretna osoba . tabletki zapakowana pudelko blistry wszystko. Pomogla z dawkowaniem wiec moge szczerze polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak chcesz nr do kogos sprawdzonego to prosze : 575823497 . ja chcialam osobiscie i pojechałam do tej pani. Sympatyczna konkretna osoba . tabletki zapakowana pudelko blistry wszystko. Pomogla z dawkowaniem wiec moge szczerze polecić.


Dziękuję jutro będę dzwonić pod ten nr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję jutro będę dzwonić pod ten nr


Popros o zdjecie. Ja poprosilam z data godzina moim imieniem i pilotem od tv.bez problemu dostalam . do tego mozliwy odb osob.wiec ja bylam zadowolona i spokojna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie powinno być krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Popros o zdjecie. Ja poprosilam z data godzina moim imieniem i pilotem od tv.bez problemu dostalam . do tego mozliwy odb osob.wiec ja bylam zadowolona i spokojna


Czy ta pani ma zestawy z RU czy tylko sam Arth ?? Szukam kogoś kto ma do sprzedania OBA leki ! Możecie kogoś polecic? Muszę odebrać osobiście - dojadę do każdego miasta! Proszę o jakiś sprawdzony kontakt do uczciwej osoby, która ma te leki a nie będzie próbowała wcisnąć mi Apapu zamiast oryginalnego RU!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ta pani ma zestawy z RU czy tylko sam Arth ?? Szukam kogoś kto ma do sprzedania OBA leki ! Możecie kogoś polecic? Muszę odebrać osobiście - dojadę do każdego miasta! Proszę o jakiś sprawdzony kontakt do uczciwej osoby, która ma te leki a nie będzie próbowała wcisnąć mi Apapu zamiast oryginalnego RU!


W Polsce nie ma czegos takigo jak RU wiec nie dostaniesz. Tylko organizacje WOW lub WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie powinno być krwawienie?


Ogólnie przyjeło sie że są to 4 godziny od pierwszej dawki. Ale z tym to nigdy nie wiadomo bo moze pojawic sie za 4h za 8za albo nawet na nastepny dzien. Arthrotec ma 70% szansy skutecznosci wiec to wszystko chyba juz zalezy od organizmu czy sie uda czy tez nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiał ktoś już od tego nr ? 575823497 proszę o opinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
zamówiłam zestaw z wow ale targnęły mną obawy bo na adres woj zachodniopomorskiego do mojej mamy i teraz boje się że będzie miała kłopoty. Zapytuje osoby z tego województwa czy znają przypadki zatrzymania przesyłki lub innych czarnych scenariuszy.... jestem dojrzała matką 3 dzieci która mając rocznego syna z przerażeniem w zeszłym tygodniu zobaczyła 2 kreski na teście i biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne wczoraj lekarz potwierdził 5 tydzień tabletki zamówiłam przedwoczoraj i teraz się martwię czy matka nie padnie jak będą kłopoty z ta paczką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam
> zamówiłam zestaw z wow ale targnęły mną obawy bo na adres woj zachodniopomorskiego do mojej mamy i teraz boje się że będzie miała kłopoty. Zapytuje osoby z tego województwa czy znają przypadki zatrzymania przesyłki lub innych czarnych scenariuszy.... jestem dojrzała matką 3 dzieci która mając rocznego syna z przerażeniem w zeszłym tygodniu zobaczyła 2 kreski na teście i biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne wczoraj lekarz potwierdził 5 tydzień tabletki zamówiłam przedwoczoraj i teraz się martwię czy matka nie padnie jak będą kłopoty z ta paczką


Zachodniopomorskie jest na liście bezpiecznych województw, wiec bez obaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiał ktoś już od tego nr ? 575823497 proszę o opinie


Ja , jakies 1,5 tyg temu . fajny kontakt tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie dawkowanie podane .   jechalam ponad 200 km i ta pani zgodziła sie spotkac ze mna o 21ej bo bylam tak spanikowana (11 tydz) . takze polecam bo to jedna z nielicznych uczciwych osob. Zdjecia wysyla jakie sie chce no i mozna osobiscie odebrac .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam tabletki, kiedy znów zrobić test żeby sprawdzić czy się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wzięłam tabletki, kiedy znów zrobić test żeby sprawdzić czy się udało?


Testem nie sprawdzisz bo moze wychodzić falszywie dodatni przez 3-4 tygodnie. Musisz zrobić dwie bety w odstępie dwóch dni. A mialas jakies krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthtrotec, Cytotec, lub zestaw. Odbiór osobisty w Warszawie
a.kaminska-burek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Testem nie sprawdzisz bo moze wychodzić falszywie dodatni przez 3-4 tygodnie. Musisz zrobić dwie bety w odstępie dwóch dni. A mialas jakies krwawienie?


Cały czas mam, w nocy miałam takie skurcze, ze po
Ścianach chodziłam z bólu  :Frown:  w końcu termofor pomógł. Dziś już tylko pobolewa, krew leci jak przy normalnym okresie wiec sporo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cały czas mam, w nocy miałam takie skurcze, ze po
> Ścianach chodziłam z bólu  w końcu termofor pomógł. Dziś już tylko pobolewa, krew leci jak przy normalnym okresie wiec sporo.


Jest wiec szansa ze sie udalo. Tak jak bylo wyzej ze test wyjdzie negatywny po kilku tygodniach z tego powodu ze beta caly czas jest w organizmie. Zostaje Ci lekarz, badanie beta hcg albo niepewnosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja , jakies 1,5 tyg temu . fajny kontakt tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie dawkowanie podane .   jechalam ponad 200 km i ta pani zgodziła sie spotkac ze mna o 21ej bo bylam tak spanikowana (11 tydz) . takze polecam bo to jedna z nielicznych uczciwych osob. Zdjecia wysyla jakie sie chce no i mozna osobiscie odebrac .


Jaki pani zestaw kupiła?  zastanawiam się nad zakupem  ale boję się że to jest jedna wielka ściema

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 12szt - 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest wiec szansa ze sie udalo. Tak jak bylo wyzej ze test wyjdzie negatywny po kilku tygodniach z tego powodu ze beta caly czas jest w organizmie. Zostaje Ci lekarz, badanie beta hcg albo niepewnosc


W jakim odstępie badać veta hcg żeby było widać czy spadło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakim odstępie badać veta hcg żeby było widać czy spadło?


Wystarczy odstep jednego dnia, np poniedziałek i środa

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaki pani zestaw kupiła?  zastanawiam się nad zakupem  ale boję się że to jest jedna wielka ściema


Zostaw maila odezwę sie . mozemy pogadac. 
Ja widzac zdjecie zaufalam. Poza tym pojechałam osobiscie. Dostalam leki do ręki.  Widzialam je ogladalam byly w blistrze . mialam wybor czy chce wi
Wziac czy nie. Wiec troche nie rozumie iem twojego dylematu. Jesli kto chce ci wyslac zdjecie a nawet spotkac sie osobiscie. Gdyby ten ktos sciemnial to by nie zgodził sie na spotknie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co jeśli wymiotowałam odrazu po pierwszej dawce? Czy to nie zadziała? Boli brzuch a minęło może 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co jeśli wymiotowałam odrazu po pierwszej dawce? Czy to nie zadziała? Boli brzuch a minęło może 10 min



Trzymałas w ustach 30min? Jeśli tak to już się wchłonęło. To przez śluzówkę, nie przez żołądek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
> marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl


ooo Wiktoria zmienia się w martę.kowalczyk   :Smile:  jak miło  :Smile:    ( kilka postów wyżej , post prawie identyczny, tylko inny adres mailowy)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 12 tabletek bo ja wzięłam tylko 8. Jak ktoś chętny to sprzedam. Napewno są oryginalne bo mi na szczęście pomogły. Placuszek1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moim zdaniem ta galareta to bylo to.
> Warto isc do lekarza niech spruawdzi czy sie dobrze oczyscilas


Można prosic i namiary ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymałas w ustach 30min? Jeśli tak to już się wchłonęło. To przez śluzówkę, nie przez żołądek


Tak trzymałam równo 30 min i wyrzuciłam rdzeń tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak przyjmować lek arthotec forte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak przyjmować lek arthotec forte?


3x4 tabletki, co trzy godziny na 30 minut pod język albo między dziąsło a policzek, wypluć rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ooo Wiktoria zmienia się w martę.kowalczyk   jak miło    ( kilka postów wyżej , post prawie identyczny, tylko inny adres mailowy)


Musisz byc bardzo zakompleksiona osoba skoto ciągle krytykujesz innych . pisze ze mam leki oryginalne bo tak jest zdjecia tez moge wyslac . mialam to wierszem napisac ?? I co z tego ze moje ogloszenie jest podobne do czyjegos zglosisz plagiat ? Istota w tym ze mam na sprzedaz tabletki a widze ze krytykuje sie tu wszystko nawet sposob w jaki ktos pisze swój post :// opanuj sie kobieto i może zajmij swoimi wspisami a nie moimi m.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak trzymałam równo 30 min i wyrzuciłam rdzeń tabletki


Daj znac jak ci idzie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musisz byc bardzo zakompleksiona osoba skoto ciągle krytykujesz innych . pisze ze mam leki oryginalne bo tak jest zdjecia tez moge wyslac . mialam to wierszem napisac ?? I co z tego ze moje ogloszenie jest podobne do czyjegos zglosisz plagiat ? Istota w tym ze mam na sprzedaz tabletki a widze ze krytykuje sie tu wszystko nawet sposob w jaki ktos pisze swój post :// opanuj sie kobieto i może zajmij swoimi wspisami a nie moimi m.


  A daj spokój dziewczyno - tutaj ostatnio strach cokolwiek napisać, bo zaraz Cię  wyzwą i z błotem zmieszają. Co byś nie napisała skrytykowane będzie wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cyt.14 tab.odsprzedam 
joanna3663@Onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi czy po lyzeczkowaniu okres sam się powinien pojawić za jakiś czas czy ginekolog go jakoś wywołuje tabletkami czy cus?Ide za tydzień do ginekologa,ale tak pytam z ciekawości bo nigdy w takiej sytulacji nie byłam,z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie mi czy po lyzeczkowaniu okres sam się powinien pojawić za jakiś czas czy ginekolog go jakoś wywołuje tabletkami czy cus?Ide za tydzień do ginekologa,ale tak pytam z ciekawości bo nigdy w takiej sytulacji nie byłam,z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


Powinien się pojawić normalnie 4-6 tygodni po aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy połykać tą ślinę w której jest rozpuszczona tabletka czy wypluwać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy połykać tą ślinę w której jest rozpuszczona tabletka czy wypluwać?


Polykać. Wypluwasz tylko rdzeń taki maly twardy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polykać. Wypluwasz tylko rdzeń taki maly twardy


Za każdym razem kiedy połykam to (2razy) wymiotuje zaraz po połknięciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po wszystkim, zaczęłam brać tabletki o 14 i teraz dostałam silnego krwawienia po dużej ilości krwi usial na wc. Siedziałam z pół godziny i poczułam jak coś wylatuje z mojej pochwy (duży rozmiar) dodam ze mam 16 lat i byloto Ok 9 tygodnia ciąży. Trauma ale ból do przeżycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wpisz nr w googlach to Ci sie pokaża różne opinie i pamietaj tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem. Patrz nawet do pudełek. Tabletki musza byc w blistrach oryginalnie zapakowane. Żadne woreczki strunowe czy wycięte z blistra. Tabletki Ru to oszustwo bo w Polsce takich nie ma. Strona oglaszamy24 to ogolnie jedno wielkie oszustwo dlatego tylko ze sprawdzeniem. Jesli beda chcieli przedpłaty na konto a potem wysylka to tez oszusci


Kupowałam prawdziwe RU w Polsce ale nie od Womenek ani Women help tylko od osoby prywatnej! Bo tylko nie za 300 zł jak 99% handlarzy sie ogłasza. Tu na forum było ogłoszenie ze zdjęciami i kontakt do tej osoby. 
Normalny lek w blistrach datowany itd.. Mozna było spotkać sie osobiście i wszystko obejrzeć. Został mi jeden listek Misoprostolu bo miałam jedno RU i dwa listki w sumie 8 tabletek Misoprostolu. Zużylam tylko 4 wiec mogę komuś dać chociaż 4 bez RU to na pewno za mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W Polsce nie ma czegos takigo jak RU wiec nie dostaniesz. Tylko organizacje WOW lub WHW


Co za bzdury piszesz dziewczyno!? A gdzie jest napisane, ze jak ktoś sprzedaje leki W POLSCE to musza to być leki POLSKIE...!? 
Przecież oba leki Mifepristone jak i Misoprostol to leki zagraniczne, sprowadzane do Polski w wiadomym celu! Dlaczego mieszasz kobietom, które szukają tu pomocy w głowach..?? 
Sprawa jest prosta - jeśli lek jest oryginalnie zapakowany o wyglada identyczmie jak na stronie producenta (przeważnie mozna znaleźć zdjęcia!) to jest ok! I nie decydującym nie jest Twoja opinia, ze "w Polsce nie ma RU" tylko to co napisałam wyżej! 
Jestem w temacie juz dłuższy czas od kiedy sama szukałam pomocy dla siebie i znam co najmniej kilka osób (ze mną włącznie), które kupiły oryginalne leki OBA w Polsce! Dostaliśmy zdjęcia, potem odbiór osobisty i wszystko w temacie! Leki były tego samego dnia. 
Tak wiec nie obrażaj i nie posądzaj każdego, ze chce okraść i oszukać bo to juz niesmaczne sie robi! Powtarzam - nie jesteś wyrocznią od spraw oryginalności leków :P tylko taka sama użytkowniczka tego forum jak każda z nas! 
 Całe szczęście mozna tu jeszcze znaleźć pomoc ale coraz rzadziej bo 3/4 osób przychodzi tu chyba tylko po to żeby płuc jadem na innych!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobra, super, brawo, gratulacje! Juz wszyscy wiedzą, ze kupilas w Polsce RU za 900 czy 1200zl ! Nie kazdy jednak sra kasa i lepiej zeby dziewczyny wiedziały, ze moga sie zwrócić do wow czy whw i zawsze dostaną oryginalny zestaw za 70 czy 80 euro, a jak sa w trudnej sytuacji, to moga miec obnizona darowiznę. Po co mają tracic czas na sprawdzanie, czy aby wlasnie ten handlarz jest tym jednym wsrod tysiąca oszustów, i bedzie tak wspanialomyslny, ze za polowe najnizszej krajowej uraczy je tabletkami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos zamawial z numeru 517 892 630 ? Prosze to pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos zamawial z numeru 517 892 630 ? Prosze to pilne


Taa... Jakies 2 tyg temu . dostalam w sreberku 12 białych tabletek ;/ mial byc cytotec a dostalam jakies biale gowno ..... 
Potem zamowilam od p. B. ( 601*654*456) i moge polecic. 
A przede wszystkim odradzam strone oglaszamy24 sami oszusci!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

Ps. Jestem na forum od roku. Nie zmieniam ani maila ani numeru . nie musze sie za nikogo podszywac ( nawet jesli ktos napisal podobne ogłoszenie do mojego ) wiec najpierw prosze sprawdzic a dopiero rzucac falszywe oskarzenia. Nie musze sie zmieniac ani w marte ani magde ani zadna inna . podpisuje swoim imieniem moje posty od roku - wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14 sztuk arthrotec forte. Oryginalnie zapakowane. 100zł + koszty wysyłki. Nie jestem jakims handlarzem, zostaly mi po zabiegu. krystyna2323@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do tej co pisze ze jest Ru w Polsce. Zobacz cale forum i oceń ile kobiet jest w stanie dać 1200zl za tabletki. Ile moze jechać przez pół Polski zeby odebrać osobiście?. Zwróć też uwage że kobieta w ciazy niechcianej nie zawsze mysli racjonalnie i mysli ze jestaw z RU za 500zl to super okazja i nie może sie trafic ze ja oszukaja. Co chwile przecież słychać o takich co sie nabieraja. Handlarze potrafią wcisnać taki kit że aż głowa boli. I owszem może kupiłaś super zestaw za duże pieniadze ale posty typu ze RU w Polsce oryginalnego nie uraczysz jest w 99% zgodne z prawda. Stad takie apele bo wiele z nas tutaj jest głeboko przekonana ze nie zostanie oszukana a jak widzi oferte 1200 albo 500 to jak myślisz co wybierze? Dobrze ze sa dziewczyny ktore ostrzegaja i pisza o organizacjach bo ja majac ten problem o tym nie wiedziałam a żałuje. W koncu nie nacodzien szuka sie takich informacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taa... Jakies 2 tyg temu . dostalam w sreberku 12 białych tabletek ;/ mial byc cytotec a dostalam jakies biale gowno ..... 
> Potem zamowilam od p. B. ( 601*654*456) i moge polecic. 
> A przede wszystkim odradzam strone oglaszamy24 sami oszusci!


Zawsze brać za pobraniem i możliwościa sprawdzenia. Nigdy nie brać w nieoryginalnych opakowaniach ani wycietych z blistra. A nawet jak pudełko jest oryginalne zajrzec do środka bo lubia wciskać gazety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię oryginalne leki Mifepristone 200 mg. - RU-486 ("Mifegest" Zydus) oraz Misoprostol ("Misoprost-200" Cipla i "Cytotec 200" Pfizer) a także "Mifegest Kit" Allidac (1 x Mifeprisone 200 mg. + 4 x Misoprostol 200 mcg.).

Każdy lek zapakowany w fabryczne, nienaruszone blistry, pudełka wraz z oryginału ulotek (j.ang). 
Blistry kompletnie opisane - data produkcji oraz data ważności, nazwa handlowa, skład, nazwa wraz z logo producenta, krajem pochodzenia, numerem serii i partii danego leku (numery tożsame z tymi na pudelkach!) a także z adnotacja, ze sa to leki ginekologiczne (oczywiście poza Cytotec'iem bo jak każdy wie pierwotnie lek ten stosowany jest osłonowo).

Pomimo dużej nieuczciwości jaka nagminnie ma miejsce w tym temacie tak jak napisałam wyżej - wszystkie proponowane przeze mnie leki są w 100% oryginalne! 
Mogę przesłać foto w dowolnej formie dla poparcia wiarygodności. 
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty - myślę, że to zbyt poważna sprawa by załatwiać ją na odległość.. 
Ponieważ są to trudno dostępne środki o kontakt proszę osoby zdecydowane, które wiedzą czego szukają. 

Kontakt e-mail: mife.miso.tablets@gmail.com 
Lub WhatsApp: +48 573 494 634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


Zapierdalaj z tego forum oszuscie!!!Już miałam z Tobą do czynienia!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


Jaki z Ciebie specjalista!Sprzedajesz arthr.za 700 zł.na szczęście nie dałam się nabrać i kupilam za 50 zł i pomoglo,a ty oszuscie się smiales że napewno mi moje tabletki nie pomogą i mnie zablokowales,spierdalaj z tad!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do tej co pisze ze jest Ru w Polsce. Zobacz cale forum i oceń ile kobiet jest w stanie dać 1200zl za tabletki. Ile moze jechać przez pół Polski zeby odebrać osobiście?. Zwróć też uwage że kobieta w ciazy niechcianej nie zawsze mysli racjonalnie i mysli ze jestaw z RU za 500zl to super okazja i nie może sie trafic ze ja oszukaja. Co chwile przecież słychać o takich co sie nabieraja. Handlarze potrafią wcisnać taki kit że aż głowa boli. I owszem może kupiłaś super zestaw za duże pieniadze ale posty typu ze RU w Polsce oryginalnego nie uraczysz jest w 99% zgodne z prawda. Stad takie apele bo wiele z nas tutaj jest głeboko przekonana ze nie zostanie oszukana a jak widzi oferte 1200 albo 500 to jak myślisz co wybierze? Dobrze ze sa dziewczyny ktore ostrzegaja i pisza o organizacjach bo ja majac ten problem o tym nie wiedziałam a żałuje. W koncu nie nacodzien szuka sie takich informacji.


 Masz 100% racji w kwestii oszustów.  Zgadzam sie tez, ze takie apele sa konieczne i żeby było jasne - to moje ogłoszenie zamieszczone jest w poprzednim poście. 
Oryginalne leki w Polsce są bardzo cieżko dostępne a jak juz sa to niestety nie za 500 zł tak jak napisałaś. 
Nie jest to wcale kwestia mojej pazerności tylko tego, ze Mifepristone jak i Misoprostol sa zwyczajnie drogie gdy kupuje sie je za granica! Te bzdury, które wypisują niektórzy, ze maja je z jakiejś hurtowni i stad super extra atrakcyjna cena to wielkie kłamstwo! Żadne hurtownie nie sprzedadzą tego leku tak po prostu!!! Nie wystarczy pojechać sobie za granice i mieć kilka euro w kieszeni!!! 
Co do ceny - nie jest wcale taka ogromna biorąc pod uwagę osoby, które po 2 czy nawet 3 razy płaca oszustom i nadal zostają z niczym wydając tym sposobem więcej niz kosztowałby ich zakup oryginalnych leków np. u mnie. 
Jednym słowem - każdy sam decyduje co i od kogo zechce zakupić a także ile pieniążków na to przeznaczy. 
A podkładanie jako oryginału RU jakiegoś paracetamolu jest złodziejstwem i tyle! Jeśli nie ma sie tego leku to nie powinno sie oferować jego sprzedaży! Ja nie mając 5 nowych aut nie oferuje ich nikomu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


Specjalista czyli kto..!? Masz wykształcenie medyczne ?? Zobaczymy... Dzisiaj zadzwonię sobie pod ten numer i przekonamy sie jak wyglada twoje przygotowanie do tematu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinien się pojawić normalnie 4-6 tygodni po aborcji


Dzięki za odpowiedź...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Specjalista czyli kto..!? Masz wykształcenie medyczne ?? Zobaczymy... Dzisiaj zadzwonię sobie pod ten numer i przekonamy sie jak wyglada twoje przygotowanie do tematu!


Dziewczyno Nie dzwoń,szkoda czasu...napisal mi ten oszust że  ma nadzieję że tabletki które sama kupilam mi nie pomogą,chcial mi wcisnąć swój arth.za 700 zł a ja kupiłam za 50 bez recepty i mi pomogły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


   Taaaa specjalista, napisz jeszcze,że emerytowany ginekolog położnik - z takim asem ja z kolei miałam do czynienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


Jak można być takim idiotą i sam o sobie pisać takie brednie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak można być takim idiotą i sam o sobie pisać takie brednie...


   Jemu się wydaja,że z idiotkami albo z jakimiś desperatkami ma do czynienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


Wyszukałam po nr telefonu opinie i trafiłam na strone internetowa z ktore wyczytałam ze chca za zestaw 700zł....??!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


Największy i najbardziej bezczelny oszust jaki moze byc !! Jeszcze sobie szujo pozytywne komentarze piszesz ?! Mialam doatac cytotec plus ru . za pobraniem zaplacilam 450 zl a dostalam garsc witaminy c ! Jestes bezczelnym zaklamanym czlowiekiem! Wynocha oszuacie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyszukałam po nr telefonu opinie i trafiłam na strone internetowa z ktore wyczytałam ze chca za zestaw 700zł....??!!


Zeby to jeszcze byl zestaw, a to sam Arthrotec albo w ogole jakies witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jemu się wydaja,że z idiotkami albo z jakimiś desperatkami ma do czynienia.


Dokładnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zeby to jeszcze byl zestaw, a to sam Arthrotec albo w ogole jakies witaminy


On ma strone internetowa w ktorej pisze ze jest konsultantem i podaje ten wlasnie nr telefonu na 8... To trzeba byc debilem zeby az strony zakładać i oszukiwac ludzi. Czy taka strone mozna gdzies zgłosić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny w poniedziałek o 19 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę arth, pod język 4 tabletki. Potem powtórzyłam to jeszcze dwa razy w odstępach 3 godziny. Miałam lekkie skurcze, sporo krwi też się nie pojawiło, wyleciały dwa duże skrzepy. Wczoraj wystąpiła biegunka i nic pozytym, krwawienia już nie ma ale boją mnie piersi nawet bardziej niż wcześniej. Dodam że byłam w 3-4 tyg. Myślicie że patrząc na objawy mogło się udać? Bo jak czytałam to każdy przechodzi inaczej raz małe objawy raz większe.  Mam jeszcze 8 tabl myślicie żeby ponowić próbę może tym razem się uda ? Pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny w poniedziałek o 19 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę arth, pod język 4 tabletki. Potem powtórzyłam to jeszcze dwa razy w odstępach 3 godziny. Miałam lekkie skurcze, sporo krwi też się nie pojawiło, wyleciały dwa duże skrzepy. Wczoraj wystąpiła biegunka i nic pozytym, krwawienia już nie ma ale boją mnie piersi nawet bardziej niż wcześniej. Dodam że byłam w 3-4 tyg. Myślicie że patrząc na objawy mogło się udać? Bo jak czytałam to każdy przechodzi inaczej raz małe objawy raz większe.  Mam jeszcze 8 tabl myślicie żeby ponowić próbę może tym razem się uda ? Pomóżcie


Mozliwe ze sie udało ale to takie gdybanie bo wcale nie musiało. Zrob dwa razy bete i bd miala pewnosc. Albo lekarz to dowiesz sie na miejscu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> On ma strone internetowa w ktorej pisze ze jest konsultantem i podaje ten wlasnie nr telefonu na 8... To trzeba byc debilem zeby az strony zakładać i oszukiwac ludzi. Czy taka strone mozna gdzies zgłosić?


Właśnie nie wiem,a pasowało by go zgłosić,oszust...i nawet numeru nie zmienia,tyle ludzi już go rozpoznaje po tym numerze...jak się nie wstydzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiliście hcg czy beta hcg? Dziś byłam zbadać i widzę ze zrobili hcg całkowite  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozliwe ze sie udało ale to takie gdybanie bo wcale nie musiało. Zrob dwa razy bete i bd miala pewnosc. Albo lekarz to dowiesz sie na miejscu


Myślisz że jeśli odbiorę dzisiaj te resztę 8 tabletek to zwiększy w jakis sposób szansę na to że się uda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie nie wiem,a pasowało by go zgłosić,oszust...i nawet numeru nie zmienia,tyle ludzi już go rozpoznaje po tym numerze...jak się nie wstydzi


A skąd ten gnojek jest?? 
To nie ten od strony tabletki poronne i sklepu TP coś tam co ostatnio ich policja zawinela? 
Na zdjęciach było pełno tych buteleczek, w które wrzucali jakieś gówna i naklejali naklejkę że to niby Mifepristone i Misoprostol!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd ten gnojek jest?? 
> To nie ten od strony tabletki poronne i sklepu TP coś tam co ostatnio ich policja zawinela? 
> Na zdjęciach było pełno tych buteleczek, w które wrzucali jakieś gówna i naklejali naklejkę że to niby Mifepristone i Misoprostol!!!!!


A gdzie o tym czytałaś???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie o tym czytałaś???


Zaraz poszukam i dodam link! 
Ze dwa tyg temu było na RMF FM, na TvN24, wp, onecie - praktycznie wszędzie!!! 
Tytuł coś Żr pseudokibice zatrzymani za sprzedaż leków poronnych! 
No i zdjęcia tych ich buteleczek i, ze padalce ze Śląska wiec wszystko sie zgadza w 100% - dziewczyny mówiły, ze paczki dostawały z Katowic jak zamawialy z tego całego sklep tp i pokazywały zdjęcia butelek plastikowych z naklejona etykietką Misrol 200! Zreszta to całe Girl in need to strona tych samych osób!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny blagam o prosbe na bylam tabletki arthotec sa normalnie w opakowaniu w blistrach z data waznosci I nr serii Czy ktoras z was podpowiedzialaby Czy sa prawdziwe? Wyslala bym zdjecie. Kuracji chce zaczac jutro o 14 ale sie boje Czy to Nie jakies gowno zanim sie tym nafaszeruje.. A I moje pytanie Ja mam Sam arthotec ten na stowy, Nie zaden forte, Czy to wystarczy? Chce wziac dopochwowo jestem w 5 tyg. Blagam pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To prawda - wiem z wiarygodnego źrodła, ze to właśnie o tych co prowadzą stronę i sklep tabletki poronne pl  sa te artykuły. Oni i Girl in need, poronne-tabletki, itd... to ci sami ludzie! 
Udowodnili im sprzedaż co najmniej 1500 tych ich zestawów plus znaleźli przy nich narkotyki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taa... Jakies 2 tyg temu . dostalam w sreberku 12 białych tabletek ;/ mial byc cytotec a dostalam jakies biale gowno ..... 
> Potem zamowilam od p. B. ( 601*654*456) i moge polecic. 
> A przede wszystkim odradzam strone oglaszamy24 sami oszusci!


  A ile placilas u tego pana? Ja Mam od niego arthotec normalnie w blistrach z pudelkiem wzielam przesylke Ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci rZeczywiscie wygladaja na oryginalne tabsy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile placilas u tego pana? Ja Mam od niego arthotec normalnie w blistrach z pudelkiem wzielam przesylke Ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci rZeczywiscie wygladaja na oryginalne tabsy


Może i Arthrotec ten koleś ma ale na pewno nie RU, Cytotecu tez nie ma! Podkłada ten Arth jako oryginalny Misoprostol i jakaś aspirynę jako RU!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może i Arthrotec ten koleś ma ale na pewno nie RU, Cytotecu tez nie ma! Podkłada ten Arth jako oryginalny Misoprostol i jakaś aspirynę jako RU!


Dam rade samym arthotec? Czy to musi byc koniecznie RU i arthotec? Jestem zielona wybaczcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób na wywołanie poronienia to zastosowanie aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest to bardzo poważna sprawa i dlatego trzeba się skonsultować ze specjalistą. Podaję kontakt do osoby, która możne pomóc 883125454 .


Tez mnie oszukała ta menda!!! On jest jak kameleon mam o nim masę wiadomości i udupie chama aż sie posra!!! 
Za to, ze nie dość ze mnie oszukał wysłał ni jakieś witaminy zawinięte w papier to do tego jeszcze próbował mnie straszyć i szantażować zreszta razem ze swoją zdzira, która tez odbiera jego telefony! Koleś ma chyba z5 numerów a ogłoszeń na ogłaszamy 24 ponad 300 - same płatne!!! W tle podczas rozmowy słyszałam małe dziecko. 
Nie martwcie sie dziewczyny - lada chwila spotka to to samo co tych ze Śląska!!! A kolesnjuz ma dwa wyroki za oszustwa w internecie wiec tym razem pójdzie siedzieć na bank!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy któraś z Was poroniła samym arthotec? Jak wezme dopochwowo bedzie ok? Zostałam sama kazdy sie do mnie dupa odwrocil chlopak chyba tez i Jak znalazlam to forum odzyskalam jakas nadzieje ze moze sie uda :Frown:  jestem w rozsypce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dam rade samym arthotec? Czy to musi byc koniecznie RU i arthotec? Jestem zielona wybaczcie


Na pewno całym zestawem miałabyś większa skuteczność i mniej byś sie umeczyla. Ale na zestaw to byś musiała albo zaczekać 10 dni lub nawet 2 tygodnie albo dość sporo zapłacić chcąc kupić oryginalny w Polsce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno całym zestawem miałabyś większa skuteczność i mniej byś sie umeczyla. Ale na zestaw to byś musiała albo zaczekać 10 dni lub nawet 2 tygodnie albo dość sporo zapłacić chcąc kupić oryginalny w Polsce.


Co bys zrobila na moim miejscu? Sprobowala arthotec? Czy zamowilam ten oryginalny? Ile on w ogole by mnie kosztowal? I dlaczego piszesz ze mniej sie umecze co to znaczy? Nie smiej sie tylko ze mnie Ja juz i Tak duzo przykrosci przeszlam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dam rade samym arthotec? Czy to musi byc koniecznie RU i arthotec? Jestem zielona wybaczcie


Najlepszy to byłby w ogóle czysty Misoprostol i Mifepristone. NajwieksA skuteczność i najbezpieczniej ale jak juz masz Arth to próbuj. Albo dokup sobie Mifepristone tylko rób to osobiście bo inacEj na bank Cię oszukaja!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny blagam o prosbe na bylam tabletki arthotec sa normalnie w opakowaniu w blistrach z data waznosci I nr serii Czy ktoras z was podpowiedzialaby Czy sa prawdziwe? Wyslala bym zdjecie. Kuracji chce zaczac jutro o 14 ale sie boje Czy to Nie jakies gowno zanim sie tym nafaszeruje.. A I moje pytanie Ja mam Sam arthotec ten na stowy, Nie zaden forte, Czy to wystarczy? Chce wziac dopochwowo jestem w 5 tyg. Blagam pomozcie


   Wystarczy,że wpiszesz w gogle nazwę leku i wejdziesz w " grafikę"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy to byłby w ogóle czysty Misoprostol i Mifepristone. NajwieksA skuteczność i najbezpieczniej ale jak juz masz Arth to próbuj. Albo dokup sobie Mifepristone tylko rób to osobiście bo inacEj na bank Cię oszukaja!


Gdzie najbezpieczniej bedzie Jak to kupie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co bys zrobila na moim miejscu? Sprobowala arthotec? Czy zamowilam ten oryginalny? Ile on w ogole by mnie kosztowal? I dlaczego piszesz ze mniej sie umecze co to znaczy? Nie smiej sie tylko ze mnie Ja juz i Tak duzo przykrosci przeszlam


 Próbuj normalnie, wielu kobietom się udaje. Jak się nie uda, to wtedy będziesz się martwić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie najbezpieczniej bedzie Jak to kupie?


Oryginalny, bezpieczny i pewny zestaw najlatwiej zamówić od organizacji. Womenonweb.org lub womenhelp.org . Masz wtedy pewnosc, ze dostajesz to co zamowilas, nie musisz jezdzic na odbior osobisty, nie musisz placic 1000 zl handlarzowi, bierzesz mniej tabletek niz przy samym arthroteku no i przede wszystkim masz wieksze szanse na sukces, prawie 100%. Poczytaj o aborcji na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy ktoras moze jeszcze mi odpowiedziec czy dopochwowo bedzie skutecznie? Jak brac ten arthotec ? Zaznacze ze to nie jest ten forte tylko 50. Ile tego wziac do pochwy? Pojsc spac czy sie ruszac? Mozna wyjsc z domu? Blagam podpowiedzcie mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy ktoras moze jeszcze mi odpowiedziec czy dopochwowo bedzie skutecznie? Jak brac ten arthotec ? Zaznacze ze to nie jest ten forte tylko 50. Ile tego wziac do pochwy? Pojsc spac czy sie ruszac? Mozna wyjsc z domu? Blagam podpowiedzcie mi


Nie ma znaczenia dopochwowo czy doustnie, wchlania sie tak samo. Nie ma znaczenia forte czy zwykly, bo roznia sie tylko zawartoscia diklofenaku w rdzeniu, a jego i tak wypluwasz. Podczas aborcji nalezy jak najwiecej sie ruszac, zeby pomoc macicy, nie spac. Wyjsc z domu raczej nie dasz rady, gdyz będą cie meczyc wymioty, biegunka i dreszcze. Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki, co trzy godziny na 30 minut pod język lub do pochwy, wypluc rdzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalny, bezpieczny i pewny zestaw najlatwiej zamówić od organizacji. Womenonweb.org lub womenhelp.org . Masz wtedy pewnosc, ze dostajesz to co zamowilas, nie musisz jezdzic na odbior osobisty, nie musisz placic 1000 zl handlarzowi, bierzesz mniej tabletek niz przy samym arthroteku no i przede wszystkim masz wieksze szanse na sukces, prawie 100%. Poczytaj o aborcji na maszwybor.net


Zapomniałaś dodać, że na przesyłkę będzie musiała czekać 10 dni do 2 tygodni a paczuszka może utknął  na cle i wezwanie do tłumaczenia się gotowe! Co z tego, że ostatecznie raczej nic jej nie zrobia jak coś
czasu straci co niemiara i nerwów to już nie wspomnę ile!!!! Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy! A może nie musiałaby nigdzie daleko jeździć, być może znalazła by osobę, która np.nie użyła swojego zestawu i od sprzedala by jej wcale nie za tysiaka a leki miałaby w ręku jeszcze dziś czy jutro... różnie bywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje jutro o 14 zaczynam. Bede pisac na bieżaco co i jak sie ze mna dzieje bo licze na jakies wsparcie przynajmniej w internecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje jutro o 14 zaczynam. Bede pisac na bieżaco co i jak sie ze mna dzieje bo licze na jakies wsparcie przynajmniej w internecie.


Dawaj znac, ja miałam straszne skurcze, ale takie, ze myślałam, ze zemdleje. Pomógł termofor wiec możesz sobie coś przygotować w razie jakbyś potrzebowała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapomniałaś dodać, że na przesyłkę będzie musiała czekać 10 dni do 2 tygodni a paczuszka może utknął  na cle i wezwanie do tłumaczenia się gotowe! Co z tego, że ostatecznie raczej nic jej nie zrobia jak coś
> czasu straci co niemiara i nerwów to już nie wspomnę ile!!!! Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy! A może nie musiałaby nigdzie daleko jeździć, być może znalazła by osobę, która np.nie użyła swojego zestawu i od sprzedala by jej wcale nie za tysiaka a leki miałaby w ręku jeszcze dziś czy jutro... różnie bywa.


Juz od ponad roku do niebezpiecznych województw przesyłki nie sa wysyłane, więc nic nie jest zatrzymywane, i nikt z niczego sie nie tlumaczy. Odbierasz przesylke z bezpiecznego województwa albo zamawiasz z womenhelp.org z dostawą do wlasnej skrzynki pocztowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa tygodnie ? Ja czekałam pięć dni :

Nazwa zdarzenia	Data i czas	Jednostka pocztowa
Kontrola celna	2017-03-31 14:54	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
Nadejście	2017-03-31 14:54	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
Kontrola celna	2017-03-31 14:54	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
Wysłanie przesyłki	2017-03-31 14:56	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
Przyjęto w Polsce	2017-04-02 09:05	WER Warszawa
Przesyłka w transporcie	2017-04-02 11:00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawaj znac, ja miałam straszne skurcze, ale takie, ze myślałam, ze zemdleje. Pomógł termofor wiec możesz sobie coś przygotować w razie jakbyś potrzebowała


Ale udalo Ci sie? Samym arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale udalo Ci sie? Samym arthrotec?


Próbowałam w poniedziałek, dziś zrobiłam hcg, w piątek drugi raz i będę wiedziała czy spada. Miałam okropne skurcze, wielkie skrzepy krwi, sporo krwawiłam. Teraz dużo mniej, ale jestem dobrej myśli  :Smile:  jak nie to mam jeszcze tabletki, będę drugi raz próbowała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale dopochwowo bralas? Arthotec? Ile tabletek?

----------


## Mm16

Hej Dziewczyny, udzielalam się tu w lutym , byłam w tej samej sytuacji co większość z was tutaj. U mnie udało się za drugim razem, lyzeczkowanie miałam  8marca, krwawienie ok 2 tygodnie, u lekarza byłam 31 marca, wszystko ok, dostalam tabletki belara (antykoncepcyjne) i czekam na okres  :Smile:  jeśli ktoras chciała by pogadac to piszcie, rozumiem wasz strach , czas Leci , ale wierzcie, ze się uda  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale dopochwowo bralas? Arthotec? Ile tabletek?


4tabletki pod język co 3h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej Dziewczyny, udzielalam się tu w lutym , byłam w tej samej sytuacji co większość z was tutaj. U mnie udało się za drugim razem, lyzeczkowanie miałam  8marca, krwawienie ok 2 tygodnie, u lekarza byłam 31 marca, wszystko ok, dostalam tabletki belara (antykoncepcyjne) i czekam na okres  jeśli ktoras chciała by pogadac to piszcie, rozumiem wasz strach , czas Leci , ale wierzcie, ze się uda


co brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej Dziewczyny, udzielalam się tu w lutym , byłam w tej samej sytuacji co większość z was tutaj. U mnie udało się za drugim razem, lyzeczkowanie miałam  8marca, krwawienie ok 2 tygodnie, u lekarza byłam 31 marca, wszystko ok, dostalam tabletki belara (antykoncepcyjne) i czekam na okres  jeśli ktoras chciała by pogadac to piszcie, rozumiem wasz strach , czas Leci , ale wierzcie, ze się uda


A opiszesz jak było po pierwszym razie a jak po drugim?

----------


## Mm16

> A opiszesz jak było po pierwszym razie a jak po drugim?


 Najpierw metrotreksat (male żółte tabletki ) po 2 sztuki , co 2 h albo 3 h( juz nie pamiętam dokładnie niestety) 3 razy. 
Na następny dzień juz Arthr. Tak jak każda z was opisuje pod język, minimum 30 min. Dla mnie to była męka! Za drugim razem dwie dawalam miedzy policzek a dziąslo 2po lewej i po 2prawej naraz. I tak :

PIERWSZA PROBA :
Po metrotraksie -nic szczególnego , lekkie zawroty chwilę po zażyciu , i senność.

ARTHROTHREC:
Po pierwszej dawce nic, tylko lekkie dreszcze.
Po drugiej DAWCE:zaczęły się skurcze, lekkie, mała biegunka, tak samo dreszcze i senność. W między czasie przysoady i brzuszki.
Po trzeciej dawce już mocne skurcze, większe osłabienie ale bez przesady.

Po trzech godzinach od ostatniej dawcki zobaczylam plamienie, później lekki krwotok , mały skrzep, i ból brzucha. Po skrzepie krwotok zaczął się Zmniejszać , na drugi dzień zero krwii. 
Później kilka dni pp tym beta i nie udało się, byłam załamana ale stwierdziłam, ze jeśli zaczelam to juz płód jest uszkodzony i muszę skończyć. Wiec zakupilam następne tabletki.

METR. (Żółte, male tabl) tym razem juz bralam 4x , a nie 3. ale czulam sie juz gorzej niestety. Na następny dzień arthr, ale tez 4 dawki. Pierwsza dawka dopochwowo. 
Nad ranem , rozbrojone tabletki trzeba było zaaplikowac. Przez cały ten stres oraz zawroty głowy od metr Ciężko było mi to zrobić, wsadzilam dwie tabletki i chwycilo mnie na wymioty i pobieglam do łóżka i zasnelam. Przebudxilam się po2 h i juz miałam krwotok. 
Później drugą dawkę doustnie(krwotok nadal był ) okropnie dużo brzuszkow, przysiadow itp, czulqm się ok
Druga dawka, krwotok się zwiększył, skurcze lekko, I TERAZ BEZ GLUPICH KOMENTARZY, ale : usiadlam na.podłodze,nogi prosto równo do siebie , schylalam się w dol,a kolezanka po prostu dociskala mnie jak najniżej i tak co chwilę , bolalo ale po tym puscila krew bardziej. 
Ostatnia dawka : krwotok lżejszy, nagle mocny skurcz , poszlam na toaletę i zaczęły się porządne skrzepy, może to oblesne ale te co miałam na ppdpasce bralam papierem i tak staralam się" rozciągnąć/rozwalic" żeby sprawdzić czy to sama krew czy cos tam się znajduje, i nie była to sama krew. Chwila spokoju, skurcze ustały. 
Minęła z godzina i znów porządny skurzcz i te skrzepy. 
Następnie, krwotok całkiem ustał, bol tez. Pojawiły się lekkie plemienia w nocy.

Później juz zapisalam się do ginekologa, nwery jak nie wiem. Zaczyna się USG, patrzę na monitorek- a q macicy juz same takie plamki różnych kształtów itp i już wiedziałam ze się udało.

Wiec dziewczyny, NIE CZYTAJCIE GŁUPOT, ZE MA SIE KREW LAC STRUMIENIAMI, WTEDY GDY MACIE MOCNY SKURCZ I NAGŁE SKRZEY TO , TO JEST TO. Wypada to co ma wypaść , oczyszcza się macica i później już coś kapnie czasem.  :Smile: 

Ps. Przepraszam jak składnia zdań ciężka do zrozumienia , ale jestem na telefonie i gorzej to ogarnąć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co przeczytalam wyzej co sie dzialo u koleżanki to masakra.wydaje sie byc gorsze niz moj porod ktory o dziwo poszedl leciutko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw metrotreksat (male żółte tabletki ) po 2 sztuki , co 2 h albo 3 h( juz nie pamiętam dokładnie niestety) 3 razy. 
> Na następny dzień juz Arthr. Tak jak każda z was opisuje pod język, minimum 30 min. Dla mnie to była męka! Za drugim razem dwie dawalam miedzy policzek a dziąslo 2po lewej i po 2prawej naraz. I tak :
> 
> PIERWSZA PROBA :
> Po metrotraksie -nic szczególnego , lekkie zawroty chwilę po zażyciu , i senność.
> 
> ARTHROTHREC:
> Po pierwszej dawce nic, tylko lekkie dreszcze.
> Po drugiej DAWCE:zaczęły się skurcze, lekkie, mała biegunka, tak samo dreszcze i senność. W między czasie przysoady i brzuszki.
> ...



w jakim wieku jestes? Bolalo lyzeczkowanie?

----------


## Mm16

> w jakim wieku jestes? Bolalo lyzeczkowanie?


19, lyzeczkowanie robią pod narkoza wiec nie czujesz nic  :Smile:  ale po obudzeniu bol niesamowity , zwłaszcza jak się chodzi i przy pierwszym sikaniu. 
Do szpitala przyjechałam na 9 rano, wyszlam ok 18

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 20 i mam juz corke. Takze jestem po Porodzie I zastanawia mnie Czy te skurcze bardzo przypominaja porodowe

----------


## Mm16

> Ja mam 20 i mam juz corke. Takze jestem po Porodzie I zastanawia mnie Czy te skurcze bardzo przypominaja porodowe


myślę , ze są tysiąc razy mniejsze, nawet nie siegalam po lekarstwa , a podobno przy mocnych skurczach można. Może z mojego opisu wygląda to tak jakby bol był nie DP zniesienia-ale nie jest tak. Po prostu jest on podobny do tego który się ma podczas baaardzo bolesnej miesiączki. Chciałam żeby dziewczyny rozroznily właśnie ten moment gdy dochodzi Do poronienia -dużo mocniejszy skurcz + skrzepy, który trwa ok 10 min  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w jakim wieku jestes? Bolalo lyzeczkowanie?


Łyżeczkowanie nic nie boli bo Cię zasypiają,a później tylko minimalnie brzuch,i troszku krwawisz,po trzech może czterech godz.wypisuja do domu.

----------


## Mm16

Wiadomo tez, ze każda ma inny organizm, inaczej przeżywa ból itp. Ale większość martwi się gdy przeczyta, ze jeśli ich bardzo bolesny skurcz i ogromne krwawienie nie trwa kilka godzin to się nie udalo, ale właśnie to nie do końca tak dziala.
Mnie pozytywnie nastawila dziewczyna u której kupilam tabletki, tak to bym zwariowala  :Smile: 
A tak z ciekawości. Powiedzialyscie swoim mężom/chłopakom o tym, ze same chcecie wywołać poronienie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja powiedzialam. Przedwczoraj. I masakra..

----------


## Mm16

> Ja powiedzialam. Przedwczoraj. I masakra..


Ja nie i chyba właśnie nie powiem... W te dni co bralam, klamalam  ze się źle czuje i siedze w domu żeby się z nim nie spotkać, tylko klamalam ze cos z plodem nie tak i niby biorę leki, a przed tą moja wizyta gdzie się dowiedsialam ze się udało naklamalam mu ze miałam plemienia i dlatego szybko IDE do ginekologa,na szczęście wierzył mi we wszystko, wczesniej się bal ze cos gluoiego(czyli to) zrobię , ale udało mi sie go przegadac ze to samo z siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myślę , ze są tysiąc razy mniejsze, nawet nie siegalam po lekarstwa , a podobno przy mocnych skurczach można. Może z mojego opisu wygląda to tak jakby bol był nie DP zniesienia-ale nie jest tak. Po prostu jest on podobny do tego który się ma podczas baaardzo bolesnej miesiączki. Chciałam żeby dziewczyny rozroznily właśnie ten moment gdy dochodzi Do poronienia -dużo mocniejszy skurcz + skrzepy, który trwa ok 10 min


Ja miałam 1,5h takie mocne, ze się zwijałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, jeśli biorę art po raz drugi czyli kolejna seria i występują lekkie krwawienia czyli pierwsza próba się nie udała?

----------


## Mm16

> Hej, jeśli biorę art po raz drugi czyli kolejna seria i występują lekkie krwawienia czyli pierwsza próba się nie udała?


Ale w sensie , ze jestes po drugiej dawce ogólnie ? Czy drugi raz próbujesz od początku całkiem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale w sensie , ze jestes po drugiej dawce ogólnie ? Czy drugi raz próbujesz od początku całkiem ?


Drugi raz próbuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drugi raz próbuje


A jak było za pierwszym razem? Nie było
Krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak było za pierwszym razem? Nie było
> Krwawienia?


Było ale nie duże i że dwa takie większe skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Było ale nie duże i że dwa takie większe skrzepy


A jak teraz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tabletek na sprzedaż, kupiłam ale nie przydały się. Magda.cielecka1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> myślę , ze są tysiąc razy mniejsze, nawet nie siegalam po lekarstwa , a podobno przy mocnych skurczach można. Może z mojego opisu wygląda to tak jakby bol był nie DP zniesienia-ale nie jest tak. Po prostu jest on podobny do tego który się ma podczas baaardzo bolesnej miesiączki. Chciałam żeby dziewczyny rozroznily właśnie ten moment gdy dochodzi Do poronienia -dużo mocniejszy skurcz + skrzepy, który trwa ok 10 min


Czyli te leki ci pomogly ? Mogla bys podac jakies namiary na osobe od ktorej wzielas skoro sa skuteczne ?? Ile czekalas na paczke??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak teraz?


Trochę krwi przy wizycie w toalecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwa tygodnie ? Ja czekałam pięć dni :
> 
> Nazwa zdarzenia	Data i czas	Jednostka pocztowa
> Kontrola celna	2017-03-31 14:54	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Nadejście	2017-03-31 14:54	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Kontrola celna	2017-03-31 14:54	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Wysłanie przesyłki	2017-03-31 14:56	MUMBAI AIRPORT SORTING OFFICE
> Przyjęto w Polsce	2017-04-02 09:05	WER Warszawa
> Przesyłka w transporcie	2017-04-02 11:00


Powiedz lepiej ile paczuszka polezala sobie na WER Warszawa?? Bo moja u tych idiotów 4 dni leżała i nic kompletnie sie z nią nie działo a ja juz pomyślałam, ze koniec - odeślą ja znpowrotem albo co gorsza narobią mi lipy! 
W miedzy czasie wydałam 900 zeta na zestaw A-Kare, zdążyłam zażyć w poniedziałek (zaczęłam w sobotę wieczorem) a w środę rano jednak ten cały Wer w Warszawie wypuścił moja przesyłkę i dostałam drugi zestaw  :Big Grin:  
Okazało sie, ze taki sam jak ten kupiony od jednej kobiety u mnie w Wawie tylko ten listek Misoprostol troszkę inny. Data jest do 2019 wiec postanowiłam go sobie zostawić ale potrzebującej dziewczynie mogę oddać 4 tabletki (jeden listek) Misoprostolu. Mi po RU wystarczyły tylko 4 tabletki wiec jeśli ktoś będzie miał samo RU to 4 miso powinny być wystarczające we wczesnym stadium!  Oddam osobiście w Warszawie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz lepiej ile paczuszka polezala sobie na WER Warszawa?? Bo moja u tych idiotów 4 dni leżała i nic kompletnie sie z nią nie działo a ja juz pomyślałam, ze koniec - odeślą ja znpowrotem albo co gorsza narobią mi lipy! 
> W miedzy czasie wydałam 900 zeta na zestaw A-Kare, zdążyłam zażyć w poniedziałek (zaczęłam w sobotę wieczorem) a w środę rano jednak ten cały Wer w Warszawie wypuścił moja przesyłkę i dostałam drugi zestaw  
> Okazało sie, ze taki sam jak ten kupiony od jednej kobiety u mnie w Wawie tylko ten listek Misoprostol troszkę inny. Data jest do 2019 wiec postanowiłam go sobie zostawić ale potrzebującej dziewczynie mogę oddać 4 tabletki (jeden listek) Misoprostolu. Mi po RU wystarczyły tylko 4 tabletki wiec jeśli ktoś będzie miał samo RU to 4 miso powinny być wystarczające we wczesnym stadium!  Oddam osobiście w Warszawie!


Przeciez napisałam że pięć dni czekałam. We wtorek listonosz przyniosl mi przesyłkę, tylko juz nic na śledzeniu sie nie pojawiło więcej. Mnie by nie bylo stać wywalic 900 zl na nastepny zestaw, i tak women mi obnizyly na 50 euro. Czytalam na innym forum, ze na WER moze nawet tydzień leżeć, wiec bym zwyczajnie czekala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz lepiej ile paczuszka polezala sobie na WER Warszawa?? Bo moja u tych idiotów 4 dni leżała i nic kompletnie sie z nią nie działo a ja juz pomyślałam, ze koniec - odeślą ja znpowrotem albo co gorsza narobią mi lipy! 
> W miedzy czasie wydałam 900 zeta na zestaw A-Kare, zdążyłam zażyć w poniedziałek (zaczęłam w sobotę wieczorem) a w środę rano jednak ten cały Wer w Warszawie wypuścił moja przesyłkę i dostałam drugi zestaw  
> Okazało sie, ze taki sam jak ten kupiony od jednej kobiety u mnie w Wawie tylko ten listek Misoprostol troszkę inny. Data jest do 2019 wiec postanowiłam go sobie zostawić ale potrzebującej dziewczynie mogę oddać 4 tabletki (jeden listek) Misoprostolu. Mi po RU wystarczyły tylko 4 tabletki wiec jeśli ktoś będzie miał samo RU to 4 miso powinny być wystarczające we wczesnym stadium!  Oddam osobiście w Warszawie!


Za ile? Jestem chetna

----------


## Mm16

> Czyli te leki ci pomogly ? Mogla bys podac jakies namiary na osobe od ktorej wzielas skoro sa skuteczne ?? Ile czekalas na paczke??


Tak, pomogły, dziewczynę znalazłam tutaj, Wiktoria ma na imie, paczkę miałam od niej już na drugi dzień. Rano zrobilam przelew, wysłałam jej zdj. Potwierdzenia wpłaty , a Ona paczkę od razu nadała , zdjęcie tez mi wysłała i podała jej numer żebym sprawdzila  :Smile:  Ona się ogłaszała jakoś w styczniu/lutym tutaj i dziewczyny ją polecaly, postaram się znaleźć ten numer do niej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, pomogły, dziewczynę znalazłam tutaj, Wiktoria ma na imie, paczkę miałam od niej już na drugi dzień. Rano zrobilam przelew, wysłałam jej zdj. Potwierdzenia wpłaty , a Ona paczkę od razu nadała , zdjęcie tez mi wysłała i podała jej numer żebym sprawdzila  Ona się ogłaszała jakoś w styczniu/lutym tutaj i dziewczyny ją polecaly, postaram się znaleźć ten numer do niej


To ten 
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria ?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, pomogły, dziewczynę znalazłam tutaj, Wiktoria ma na imie, paczkę miałam od niej już na drugi dzień. Rano zrobilam przelew, wysłałam jej zdj. Potwierdzenia wpłaty , a Ona paczkę od razu nadała , zdjęcie tez mi wysłała i podała jej numer żebym sprawdzila  Ona się ogłaszała jakoś w styczniu/lutym tutaj i dziewczyny ją polecaly, postaram się znaleźć ten numer do niej


   Nie radzę robić przedpłat na konto. Powiem więcej - nigdy nie zamawiajcie przesyłek bez sprawdzenia zawartości!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie radzę robić przedpłat na konto. Powiem więcej - nigdy nie zamawiajcie przesyłek bez sprawdzenia zawartości!!!!


To prawda. Tym bardziej ze większość tych handlarzy sama sobie tu pisze te posty z poleceniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To prawda. Tym bardziej ze większość tych handlarzy sama sobie tu pisze te posty z poleceniem


   Właśnie!!! Tym bardziej, że pisząc posty na tym forum nie musisz się rejstrować - nigdy nie wiesz kto tak naprawdę tutaj pisze czy dana osoba faktycznie jest polecana czy to autoreklama. Nie znam Pani Wiktorii, ale jestem tu dość często i już różne pogłoski na jej temat chodziły. Lepiej dmuchać na zimne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie!!! Tym bardziej, że pisząc posty na tym forum nie musisz się rejstrować - nigdy nie wiesz kto tak naprawdę tutaj pisze czy dana osoba faktycznie jest polecana czy to autoreklama. Nie znam Pani Wiktorii, ale jestem tu dość często i już różne pogłoski na jej temat chodziły. Lepiej dmuchać na zimne.


Tak czytam wasze posty i nie wierze.  Dziewczyny ! Mozliwy jest odbior osobisty . myslicie ze gdybym byla oszustka bylby mozliwy taki odbior ? Wysylam zdjecia z data i godz co do wysylki tez jestem elastyczna i mozna sie ze mna dogadac. Moze zanim ktos zacznie mnie oceniać niech sam sie ze mba skontaktuje. To juz nikt nie moze mnie polecic jak jest zadowolony? Chora sytuacja.  Oszusci sie reklamuje i polecaja a uczciwych ludzi juz sie wsadza z nimi do jednego wora . wiktoria ( tak tak mam na imie )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak czytam wasze posty i nie wierze.  Dziewczyny ! Mozliwy jest odbior osobisty . myslicie ze gdybym byla oszustka bylby mozliwy taki odbior ? Wysylam zdjecia z data i godz co do wysylki tez jestem elastyczna i mozna sie ze mna dogadac. Moze zanim ktos zacznie mnie oceniać niech sam sie ze mba skontaktuje. To juz nikt nie moze mnie polecic jak jest zadowolony? Chora sytuacja.  Oszusci sie reklamuje i polecaja a uczciwych ludzi juz sie wsadza z nimi do jednego wora . wiktoria ( tak tak mam na imie )


No widzisz. Siedzisz tu non stop, bo zaraz odpowiedzialas na zarzuty. Więc po prostu wysyłaj wylacznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i nie bedzie problemu. Przezorny zawsze ubezpieczony. Nie widzę powodu zeby Ci ufać tylko dlatego, ze coś tam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trochę krwi przy wizycie w toalecie


Udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdzie nie chcą sprzedać arthrotecu bez recepty. Może jest tu ktoś kto pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No widzisz. Siedzisz tu non stop, bo zaraz odpowiedzialas na zarzuty. Więc po prostu wysyłaj wylacznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i nie bedzie problemu. Przezorny zawsze ubezpieczony. Nie widzę powodu zeby Ci ufać tylko dlatego, ze coś tam.


Osoba moze u mnie wybrac sama forme wysylki lub odebrać osobiscie. Ani nie mi ani tobie decydowac jak to wyglada. Nie musisz mi ufac . sa za to osoby ktore mi zaufaly i sie nie zawiodly. Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No widzisz. Siedzisz tu non stop, bo zaraz odpowiedzialas na zarzuty. Więc po prostu wysyłaj wylacznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i nie bedzie problemu. Przezorny zawsze ubezpieczony. Nie widzę powodu zeby Ci ufać tylko dlatego, ze coś tam.


   A w której części mojej wypowiedzi widzisz jakiekolwiek oczernianie? Ktoś napisał ,że przelał Ci pieniądze i zaraz wysłałaś przesyłkę, więc napisałam,żeby dziewczyny nie robiły przedpłat na konto i zamawiały przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jesteś tu od roku  (jak sama twierdzisz) i sama doskonale wiesz,że różnie na Twój temat się wypowiadają. A to całe polecanie uważam za dziwne, ponieważ sama kiedyś sprzedałam tu kilkanaście opakowań Arthrotecu, uczciwie, bez przedpłat na konto, za 160 zł i nigdy, nikt słowem się tu o mnie nie zająknął...Do tego każdy post polecający ma dokładnie tą samą formę....Nie wiem czy jesteś uczciwa czy nie - to co robisz to jest tylko i wyłącznie Twoja sprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w której części mojej wypowiedzi widzisz jakiekolwiek oczernianie? Ktoś napisał ,że przelał Ci pieniądze i zaraz wysłałaś przesyłkę, więc napisałam,żeby dziewczyny nie robiły przedpłat na konto i zamawiały przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jesteś tu od roku  (jak sama twierdzisz) i sama doskonale wiesz,że różnie na Twój temat się wypowiadają. A to całe polecanie uważam za dziwne, ponieważ sama kiedyś sprzedałam tu kilkanaście opakowań Arthrotecu, uczciwie, bez przedpłat na konto, za 160 zł i nigdy, nikt słowem się tu o mnie nie zająknął...Do tego każdy post polecający ma dokładnie tą samą formę....Nie wiem czy jesteś uczciwa czy nie - to co robisz to jest tylko i wyłącznie Twoja sprawa.


Jesli dana osoba kupuje ode mnie bo znajduje mnie na forum i jest zadowolona to nie zabronie jej sie na ten temat wypowiedziec. Nie prosze nikogo o wpisy . jesli ktos otrzymuje ode mnie l.eki i pomoc wsparcie i chce to opisac to jest mi poprostu milo . szkoda ze tutaj spotykam sie z taka krytyka. W.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli dana osoba kupuje ode mnie bo znajduje mnie na forum i jest zadowolona to nie zabronie jej sie na ten temat wypowiedziec. Nie prosze nikogo o wpisy . jesli ktos otrzymuje ode mnie l.eki i pomoc wsparcie i chce to opisac to jest mi poprostu milo . szkoda ze tutaj spotykam sie z taka krytyka. W.


     Jeśli te wpisy są faktycznie prawdziwe, to ok - super,że dziewczyny są tak zadowolone z Twoich usług,że to opisują i polecają Cię. Nie mam nic do Ciebie, nie sprzedaje już Arthrotecu, nie jesteś dla mnie żadną konkurencją ani zagrożeniem, tylko taka mała uwaga na koniec tej dyskusji - nie rób z siebie pomagającej Matki Teresy, bo nie robisz nic nadzwyczajnego a tym kobietom pomaga lek nie Ty, Ty tylko sprzedajesz za kilka razy więcej niż ten lek jest wart.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli te wpisy są faktycznie prawdziwe, to ok - super,że dziewczyny są tak zadowolone z Twoich usług,że to opisują i polecają Cię. Nie mam nic do Ciebie, nie sprzedaje już Arthrotecu, nie jesteś dla mnie żadną konkurencją ani zagrożeniem, tylko taka mała uwaga na koniec tej dyskusji - nie rób z siebie pomagającej Matki Teresy, bo nie robisz nic nadzwyczajnego a tym kobietom pomaga lek nie Ty, Ty tylko sprzedajesz za kilka razy więcej niż ten lek jest wart.


Nie robie . Ty to tak oceniasz . owszem sprzedaje lek . podaje dawkowanie . spotykam sie z dziewczynami ktore chca pogadac rozmawiamy na videorozmowie. Wiec nie oceniaj mnie przez pryzmat wiadomości.  Mozesz przejrzec forum - od roku 1mail i ten sam nr tel czyli na logike nikogo jeszcze nie oszukalam i nie zamierzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie robie . Ty to tak oceniasz . owszem sprzedaje lek . podaje dawkowanie . spotykam sie z dziewczynami ktore chca pogadac rozmawiamy na videorozmowie. Wiec nie oceniaj mnie przez pryzmat wiadomości.  Mozesz przejrzec forum - od roku 1mail i ten sam nr tel czyli na logike nikogo jeszcze nie oszukalam i nie zamierzam


   Ale ja Ci trzeci raz powtarzam,że nie uważam Cię za oszustkę, nie znam Cie i nie miałam z Tobą do czynienia. Po prostu nie robisz nic nadzwyczajnego, nie jesteś żadnym przewodnikiem duchowym. Pomagasz w usuwaniu aborcji i zarabiasz na tym pieniądze i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja Ci trzeci raz powtarzam,że nie uważam Cię za oszustkę, nie znam Cie i nie miałam z Tobą do czynienia. Po prostu nie robisz nic nadzwyczajnego, nie jesteś żadnym przewodnikiem duchowym. Pomagasz w usuwaniu aborcji i zarabiasz na tym pieniądze i tyle.


  Przepraszam - miało być w usuwaniu ciąży oczywiście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja Ci trzeci raz powtarzam,że nie uważam Cię za oszustkę, nie znam Cie i nie miałam z Tobą do czynienia. Po prostu nie robisz nic nadzwyczajnego, nie jesteś żadnym przewodnikiem duchowym. Pomagasz w usuwaniu aborcji i zarabiasz na tym pieniądze i tyle.


Ja bym jeszcze dodala "az w koncu Cie złapią, tak jak ta szajke pseudokibiców od Misrol200  :Smile:  "

----------


## Mm16

> To ten 
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria ?????


Tak ten,1000% pewności. Jeśli drugi raz bym potrzebowala tych tabletek to tylko do niej bym się zgłosiła . :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym jeszcze dodala "az w koncu Cie złapią, tak jak ta szajke pseudokibiców od Misrol200  "


A moze zlapia ciebie ? Albo jakas inna? ;/ kazda tutaj tak samo ryzykuje

----------


## Mm16

> Jeśli te wpisy są faktycznie prawdziwe, to ok - super,że dziewczyny są tak zadowolone z Twoich usług,że to opisują i polecają Cię. Nie mam nic do Ciebie, nie sprzedaje już Arthrotecu, nie jesteś dla mnie żadną konkurencją ani zagrożeniem, tylko taka mała uwaga na koniec tej dyskusji - nie rób z siebie pomagającej Matki Teresy, bo nie robisz nic nadzwyczajnego a tym kobietom pomaga lek nie Ty, Ty tylko sprzedajesz za kilka razy więcej niż ten lek jest wart.


Znalazla się kolejna Mądra. Jeśli Nie masz zamiaru pomagać tu żadnej tylko krytykować to po co wchodzisz ? Dziewczyna pomaga i tyle , jak masz takie zlote rady to może zgłoś się do uwagi to wtedy ktoś chętnie Cie Wysłucha. Porażka. Tak czy siak ja wszystkim innym polecam jeszcze raz Wiktorię , a Ty skończył te swoje durne wypowiedzi.
BEZ ODBIORU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czesc zaczynam o 14 pierwsza dawke Arth
Dopochwowo i sie bardzo cykam ze sie nie uda. Nie mam tyle kasy na jakies inne specyfiki po prostu Nie wiem co zrobie jak nie zadziala. Dajcie jakies dobre slowo ze Wam sie udalo samym arth plis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czesc zaczynam o 14 pierwsza dawke Arth
> Dopochwowo i sie bardzo cykam ze sie nie uda. Nie mam tyle kasy na jakies inne specyfiki po prostu Nie wiem co zrobie jak nie zadziala. Dajcie jakies dobre slowo ze Wam sie udalo samym arth plis


Dasz rade  :Wink:  trzymaj 30 min pod jez potem wypluj rdzenie duzo sie ruszaj. Bedzie dobrze . w razie w odezwij sie na maila lub tel pogadamy w.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale ja dopochwowo czy ktos wie po jakim czasie zadziala dopochwowo? Jak było u was?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja dopochwowo czy ktos wie po jakim czasie zadziala dopochwowo? Jak było u was?


Nikt tego nie wie. Masz 60-70% szans ze ruszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało się?


W nocy dostałam silnego bólu brzucha, krew nadal leci ale już bez skrzepow, zastanawia mnie jedno, bolą mnie piersi czy to normalne ? Ile po zastosowaniu art mogę zrobić test ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W nocy dostałam silnego bólu brzucha, krew nadal leci ale już bez skrzepow, zastanawia mnie jedno, bolą mnie piersi czy to normalne ? Ile po zastosowaniu art mogę zrobić test ?


Test jest bez sensu. Do 4-5 tygodni moze wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny. Zrob dwie bety albo usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W nocy dostałam silnego bólu brzucha, krew nadal leci ale już bez skrzepow, zastanawia mnie jedno, bolą mnie piersi czy to normalne ? Ile po zastosowaniu art mogę zrobić test ?


Test będzie pozytywny jeszcze ze 2-3tyg. Jedz zrobić badanie z krwi hcg. Najlepiej jutro i w poniedziałek. Jeśli spada to się udało, jak rośnie to nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja dopochwowo czy ktos wie po jakim czasie zadziala dopochwowo? Jak było u was?


Wiesz jak stosowač dopochwowo i jakie mogą być ewentualne konsekwencje tego sposobu?
Z początku wyciagnij rdzen. Mała tabletka ktora jest w srodku. Z powodu ze pochwa nie ma ciaglego duzego nawilzenia to powinnas zwilzyc tabletki przed wlozeniem. Doslownie sekunde. Wkladasz 4 tabletki bez rdzeni jak najgłebiej sie da. Za 3 godziny kolejne 4 tabletki. I trzecia dawka tak samo po 3 godzinach. Dobrze by było gdybys sie jakos upewnkla ze tabletki dobrze sie rozpusciły przed aplikacja kolejnej dawki. Ryzyko jest takie ze jak trafisz do szpitala czego Ci nie zycze to lekarz wykryje resztki tabletek bo w pochwie tak super sie nie rozpuszczaja.  Co do.krwawienia to z tym roznie bywa. Zazwyczak jest podrugiej dawce ale nie jest to regula

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt tego nie wie. Masz 60-70% szans ze ruszy


Tylko 60% Arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko 60% Arth?


60%-70% 
Z oryginalnym zestawem masz 98%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko 60% Arth?


Tak...sa dziewczyny ktore probuja po 2 razy po 3... A nie myslalas zeby doustnie ? W.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz jak stosowač dopochwowo i jakie mogą być ewentualne konsekwencje tego sposobu?
> Z początku wyciagnij rdzen. Mała tabletka ktora jest w srodku. Z powodu ze pochwa nie ma ciaglego duzego nawilzenia to powinnas zwilzyc tabletki przed wlozeniem. Doslownie sekunde. Wkladasz 4 tabletki bez rdzeni jak najgłebiej sie da. Za 3 godziny kolejne 4 tabletki. I trzecia dawka tak samo po 3 godzinach. Dobrze by było gdybys sie jakos upewnkla ze tabletki dobrze sie rozpusciły przed aplikacja kolejnej dawki. Ryzyko jest takie ze jak trafisz do szpitala czego Ci nie zycze to lekarz wykryje resztki tabletek bo w pochwie tak super sie nie rozpuszczaja.  Co do.krwawienia to z tym roznie bywa. Zazwyczak jest podrugiej dawce ale nie jest to regula


o dziekuje Ci bardzo ostatnio leci ze mnie duzo sluzu I czuje ze mam mokro wiec mysle ze powinny sie rozpuscil bez problemu tylko powiedz jeszcze Jak ten rdzen wyjac? Nie pokrusza mi sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o dziekuje Ci bardzo ostatnio leci ze mnie duzo sluzu I czuje ze mam mokro wiec mysle ze powinny sie rozpuscil bez problemu tylko powiedz jeszcze Jak ten rdzen wyjac? Nie pokrusza mi sie?


Ja akurat tego nie robiłam bo brałam pod jezyk a rdzenie wyplułam wiec ciezko mi powiedziec. Gdybym jednak teraz miała robic to nozem przecieła  delikatnke na okolo. Rozdzielia i wyciagnela rdzen. Czy sie pokruszy ciezko mi powiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja akurat tego nie robiłam bo brałam pod jezyk a rdzenie wyplułam wiec ciezko mi powiedziec. Gdybym jednak teraz miała robic to nozem przecieła  delikatnke na okolo. Rozdzielia i wyciagnela rdzen. Czy sie pokruszy ciezko mi powiedziec


A udalo Ci sie za pierwszym razem pod jezyk?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja akurat tego nie robiłam bo brałam pod jezyk a rdzenie wyplułam wiec ciezko mi powiedziec. Gdybym jednak teraz miała robic to nozem przecieła  delikatnke na okolo. Rozdzielia i wyciagnela rdzen. Czy sie pokruszy ciezko mi powiedziec


Przekroj tabletki na pol ostrym nozem . ostroznie wyjmij rdzenie. A te polowki bez rdzeni juz wloz dopochwowo. Ja np radze po kazdej dawce chwile polezec niech sie dobrze rozpuszcza w srodku . w.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przekroilam leciutko sie pokruszyly tak ze z jednej tabletki zrobilo sie 4 kawalki. Te kawaleczek umiescilam w pochwie ale do konca Nie wiem czy dostatecznie gleboko. Wciskalam Tak mniej wiecej na srodkowy palec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny myslicie ze lezenie z nogami w gorze pomoze? I napinanie miesci brzucha w tej pozycji? A Pzu okazji moze te tabletki lepiej sie wchlona?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny myslicie ze lezenie z nogami w gorze pomoze? I napinanie miesci brzucha w tej pozycji? A Pzu okazji moze te tabletki lepiej sie wchlona?


Przez pół godziny mozesz leżeć, ale potem lepiej byc w ruchu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Minela godzina i sama nie wiem czy jakos mi slabo czy to ze stresu juz sobie wmawiamk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisz jak dalej u Ciebie to przebiega . Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test będzie pozytywny jeszcze ze 2-3tyg. Jedz zrobić badanie z krwi hcg. Najlepiej jutro i w poniedziałek. Jeśli spada to się udało, jak rośnie to nie.


A w 3-4 tyg to chyba jakoś bardzo nie widać ciąży ani zarodka, możliwością jest ze wszystko wypadło w dwóch większych skrzepach ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A udalo Ci sie za pierwszym razem pod jezyk?


Mi sie udało za pierwszym razem bylam w 7/8tc. To nie ma roznicy gdzie zaaplikujesz tabletki wchlania sie tak samo. Jak Ci idzie? Jak sie czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w 3-4 tyg to chyba jakoś bardzo nie widać ciąży ani zarodka, możliwością jest ze wszystko wypadło w dwóch większych skrzepach ?


Niby mogło by tak być ale skad my to mamy wiedzieć? Tu nie ma lekarza zeby Ci odpowiedział. My mozemy tylko gdybać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby mogło by tak być ale skad my to mamy wiedzieć? Tu nie ma lekarza zeby Ci odpowiedział. My mozemy tylko gdybać.


Ja to rozumiem ale jakoś łatwiej mi jak z Wami mogę o tym porozmawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzielam o 14, teraz druga dawke o 17. Po pierwszej czulam sie Jak przy goraczke I lekko bolał brzuch trzymalam nogi w gorze na poczatku i wyszlam na klatke schodzilam I wychodzilam po schodach, bylam w toalecie przed 17 patrze na podpaski krew Jak przy okresie, zaczelam sikac krew I nagle poczulam skrzepy takie malutkie, teraz dalam druga dawke o 17 I znowu leze z nogami do gory podpartymi o sciane kat 90 stopni. Powiem wam ze zaczyna mi byc goraco jakbym miala dostac goraczki. Mysle ze cos dziala, po prostu Tak czuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało za pierwszym razem bylam w 7/8tc. To nie ma roznicy gdzie zaaplikujesz tabletki wchlania sie tak samo. Jak Ci idzie? Jak sie czujesz?


Jestem po drugiej dawce na razie jest znośnie boje sie o rozwoj sytuacji gdyz Jestem teraz sama z niemowlakiem w domu I Nie chce aby mi sie cos stalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po drugiej dawce na razie jest znośnie boje sie o rozwoj sytuacji gdyz Jestem teraz sama z niemowlakiem w domu I Nie chce aby mi sie cos stalo


Ojej... To zle bardzo :/ zapros moze jakas kolezanke do domu albo mame, tesciowa itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ojej... To zle bardzo :/ zapros moze jakas kolezanke do domu albo mame, tesciowa itp


Mieszkam w miescie u chlopaka Nie mam tu zadnych kolezanek, z recipes Nie mam kontaktu a moj chlopak gdzies wyszedl pocwiczyc nawet Nie wie ze juz zaczelam aborcje. Tzn wie ze planuje I ze Nie urodze drugiego dziecka ale Nie wie ze zażyl gdyby jednak cos bylo tragicznego zadzwonie do niego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny teraz znowu toaleta. Krew ciurkiem I skrzepy dlugie ciagnace sie czy to ma Tak wygladac zaraz zacznie sie 4 godzina od pierwszej dawki :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja to rozumiem ale jakoś łatwiej mi jak z Wami mogę o tym porozmawiać.


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wlasnie wylecial mi skrzep ok 4 cm czy to normalne ze Tak szybko to sie dzieje?? Prosze pomozcie I mam objawy Jak na biegunke ale to dlatego ze po pierwszej dawce sie Tak zestresowalam ze zjadlam ptysie I wypalililam dwie fajki co Ja w ogole nie pale :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny teraz znowu toaleta. Krew ciurkiem I skrzepy dlugie ciagnace sie czy to ma Tak wygladac zaraz zacznie sie 4 godzina od pierwszej dawki


tak to właśnie wygląda. Jeśli w ciagu godziny ida Ci dwie maxi podpaski to warto zgłosic sie do szpitala bo krwawienie jest zbyt obfite i może sie zle skonczyc. Jak sie czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wlasnie wylecial mi skrzep ok 4 cm czy to normalne ze Tak szybko to sie dzieje?? Prosze pomozcie I mam objawy Jak na biegunke ale to dlatego ze po pierwszej dawce sie Tak zestresowalam ze zjadlam ptysie I wypalililam dwie fajki co Ja w ogole nie pale


Tak to wszystko jest normalne. Tak samo jak biegunka bo to skutek uboczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak to właśnie wygląda. Jeśli w ciagu godziny ida Ci dwie maxi podpaski to warto zgłosic sie do szpitala bo krwawienie jest zbyt obfite i może sie zle skonczyc. Jak sie czujesz?


Czuje sie Jak przy okresie a lzej jest niz przed porodem takze jest to dla mnie znosne od 14 zmienilam dopiero podpaski krew I skrzepy leca Kiedy Jestem na toalecie. Kilka miesiecy temu rodzilam dlatego pochwa jest jeszcze rozluzniona moze dlatego Tak to zemnie szybko wychodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O teraz dziewczyny to mnie brzuch napierdala  ze Tak brzydko powiem :Frown:  boje sie 3 dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O teraz dziewczyny to mnie brzuch napierdala  ze Tak brzydko powiem boje sie 3 dawki


To weź przeciwbólowe, po co sie męczyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czuje sie Jak przy okresie a lzej jest niz przed porodem takze jest to dla mnie znosne od 14 zmienilam dopiero podpaski krew I skrzepy leca Kiedy Jestem na toalecie. Kilka miesiecy temu rodzilam dlatego pochwa jest jeszcze rozluzniona moze dlatego Tak to zemnie szybko wychodzi


Po prostu na toalecie jest to korzystna z fizjologicznego punktu widzenia pozycja  :Smile:  
Mięśnie dna miednicy sa rozluźnione stad "przepływ" jest szybszy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak chcesz nr do kogos sprawdzonego to prosze : 575823497 . ja chcialam osobiscie i pojechałam do tej pani. Sympatyczna konkretna osoba . tabletki zapakowana pudelko blistry wszystko. Pomogla z dawkowaniem wiec moge szczerze polecić.


a z jakiego województwa ta pani?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam ibuprom bo boli mnie brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny o 20 wzielam ostatnia dawke i bolal mnie brzuch Troche lezalam a teraz sucho Nie ma skrzeppq.  Ale trzeba wziac pod uwage ze wzielam 2x ibuprom teraz brzuch malo boli ale przy toalecie wydalila mi sie ta lapka z tabletek z krwia czy Tak moze byc? Jak myslicie podzialalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, śledzenie przesyłki poprzez emonitorin poczty polskiej, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny o 20 wzielam ostatnia dawke i bolal mnie brzuch Troche lezalam a teraz sucho Nie ma skrzeppq.  Ale trzeba wziac pod uwage ze wzielam 2x ibuprom teraz brzuch malo boli ale przy toalecie wydalila mi sie ta lapka z tabletek z krwia czy Tak moze byc? Jak myslicie podzialalo?


Po Twoim opisie wnioskować idzie że podziałało ale nadal powinnas sie oczyszczać. Może być tak że chwilowo krwawienie ustało ale znowu sie pojawi i w zasadzie powinno. Ktory TC? Powinnas udac sie do lekarza na kontrole lub zrobic 2x bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po Twoim opisie wnioskować idzie że podziałało ale nadal powinnas sie oczyszczać. Może być tak że chwilowo krwawienie ustało ale znowu sie pojawi i w zasadzie powinno. Ktory TC? Powinnas udac sie do lekarza na kontrole lub zrobic 2x bete


Poszlam spac o 23, okolo 5 znowu toaleta i krew malutkie skrzepy a teraz juz normalnie bez boli ani krew nie cieknie. Tylko mocz taki lekko zabarwiomy krwia. ppdtarlam  sie I troszke krwi na papierze. Najwidoczniej krwawienie ustapilo. Czy jesli nie beda leciec ze mnie skrzepy jeszcze to zle? Czy moge po prostu tylko teraz plamic zwyczajnie? Bo wczoraj wyleciało ze mnie tego sporo.. Ale juz Jestem spokojniejsza bo cos czuje Ze musialo ze mnie sie oczyscic a dzis jeszcze zrobie bete i w poniedzialek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po Twoim opisie wnioskować idzie że podziałało ale nadal powinnas sie oczyszczać. Może być tak że chwilowo krwawienie ustało ale znowu sie pojawi i w zasadzie powinno. Ktory TC? Powinnas udac sie do lekarza na kontrole lub zrobic 2x bete


A tydzień 5

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poszlam spac o 23, okolo 5 znowu toaleta i krew malutkie skrzepy a teraz juz normalnie bez boli ani krew nie cieknie. Tylko mocz taki lekko zabarwiomy krwia. ppdtarlam  sie I troszke krwi na papierze. Najwidoczniej krwawienie ustapilo. Czy jesli nie beda leciec ze mnie skrzepy jeszcze to zle? Czy moge po prostu tylko teraz plamic zwyczajnie? Bo wczoraj wyleciało ze mnie tego sporo.. Ale juz Jestem spokojniejsza bo cos czuje Ze musialo ze mnie sie oczyscic a dzis jeszcze zrobie bete i w poniedzialek


Ustanie krwawienia to nie jest dobry znak. Powinnaś krwawic kilka dni jak w okres. Zrób badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowan

Arthrotec 150 opakowanie wysyłka że sprawdzeniem od zaraz tel.512-597-638

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ustanie krwawienia to nie jest dobry znak. Powinnaś krwawic kilka dni jak w okres. Zrób badania.


Krew caly czas jest tylko malo Tak jak przy pierwszym dniu okresu. Dzis ide na bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krew caly czas jest tylko malo Tak jak przy pierwszym dniu okresu. Dzis ide na bete


Jak jest krew żywo czerwona to się prawidłowo oczyszczacz.Ja krwawilam do trzech tygodni z tym że na początku wiadomo jak przy obfitym okresie,następnie mniej tylko wkładki a później znowu mocniej.Musisz obserwować bo to bardzo ważne.Daj znać jaki wynik bety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Cytotec 200 mcg. marki Pfizer. 
Najchętniej  osobiście. 
Lek w oryginalnych listkach z numerem serii i partii takich samych jak na pudełku. 
Data ważności 2020 rok. 
Jest to tańsza alternatywa dla zestawu Mifepristone + Misoprostol. 

Posiadam również zestawy typu MTP KIT zawierajace 1 tabletkę Mifepristone i 4 tabletki Misoprostolu plus drugi listek zawierający dodatkowe 4 tabletki Misoprostol, pojedyncze tabletki Mifepristonu 200 mg. (RU-486) oraz Misoprost 200 firmy Cipla (opakowanie zawiera 8 tabletek - 2 listki po 4 tabletki w pudełku + ulotka). 
Leki sprowadzone legalnie - posiadam deklaracje celna jako dowód, ze nie pochodzą z przemytu i sa to specjalistyczne środki ginekologiczne najwyższej jakości. 

Każdy lek zapakowany w nienaruszone, fabrycznie zgrzane blistry (NIE wycinki z blistrow z przystawiona pieczątka, NIE tabletki luzem w kopercie czy woreczku, NIE plastikowe buteleczki z naklejką - etykietką własnej roboty!).
Mozna bez problemu zweryfikować ich prawdziwość na stronach producentów! 

Mogę przesłać zdjęcia w dowolnej konfiguracji - z karteczką z Twoim imieniem, złotówką czy tez widelcem  :Wink: ) 

 Kontakt e-mail: mife.miso.tablets@gmail.com 
lub WhatsApp: +48 573 494 634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, śledzenie przesyłki poprzez emonitorin poczty polskiej, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jest krew żywo czerwona to się prawidłowo oczyszczacz.Ja krwawilam do trzech tygodni z tym że na początku wiadomo jak przy obfitym okresie,następnie mniej tylko wkładki a później znowu mocniej.Musisz obserwować bo to bardzo ważne.Daj znać jaki wynik bety.


Byłam na pobranie jutro podejde po wyniki. Krwi jest malo ale jest zywoczerwona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy. Pierwszyraz arth zazylam we.wtorek  3 dawki po 4tabletki pod język. Oprocz  gorączki 38 i biegunki nic sie nie dzialodelikatne płomienie i nic poza tym. Wczoraj druga proba, zaczelam o 15 , 3 dawki co 3 godziny po 4 tabletki ostatnia dawka 5 tabletek, gorączka dreszcze boegunka. Przy wizycie w toalecie raz poleciala mocniej krew teraz nic delikatny bol brzucha. Myslicie ze jeszcze może zadzialac czy podejmowac trzecią próbę?jest to 7/8 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomocy. Pierwszyraz arth zazylam we.wtorek  3 dawki po 4tabletki pod język. Oprocz  gorączki 38 i biegunki nic sie nie dzialodelikatne płomienie i nic poza tym. Wczoraj druga proba, zaczelam o 15 , 3 dawki co 3 godziny po 4 tabletki ostatnia dawka 5 tabletek, gorączka dreszcze boegunka. Przy wizycie w toalecie raz poleciala mocniej krew teraz nic delikatny bol brzucha. Myslicie ze jeszcze może zadzialac czy podejmowac trzecią próbę?jest to 7/8 tydzien


Ja bym na twoim miejscu sprobowala dopochwowo tylko wczesniej powyciagaj rdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomocy. Pierwszyraz arth zazylam we.wtorek  3 dawki po 4tabletki pod język. Oprocz  gorączki 38 i biegunki nic sie nie dzialodelikatne płomienie i nic poza tym. Wczoraj druga proba, zaczelam o 15 , 3 dawki co 3 godziny po 4 tabletki ostatnia dawka 5 tabletek, gorączka dreszcze boegunka. Przy wizycie w toalecie raz poleciala mocniej krew teraz nic delikatny bol brzucha. Myslicie ze jeszcze może zadzialac czy podejmowac trzecią próbę?jest to 7/8 tydzien


A moze by tak do lekarza na usg? Moze zarodek obumarl a Ty nie potrafisz sie oczyscic i potrzeba łyżeczkować? Ewentualnie zamow z WOW wyjdzie Cie to taniej i z pewnoscia zakonczy Twoj problem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym na twoim miejscu sprobowala dopochwowo tylko wczesniej powyciagaj rdzenie


Ja probowalam 3 razy... Dopiero tabletki od p b mi pomogly. Odezwij sie do niej moze jeszcze ma . ( p.b. 601*654**456)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy moglabym podjac 3 próbę dopochwowo ? I czy te tabletki rozpuszcza sie ? Jakie jest dawkowanie dopochwowe ? Mam jeszcze jedno opakowanie Arth wiec moge sprobowac. A jezeli chodzi o to usg to kiedy moglabym zflosic sie do lekarza wizyte mam umowiona na nastepny tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż Arthrotek 12 tabletek odbiór w Trójmieście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja probowalam 3 razy... Dopiero tabletki od p b mi pomogly. Odezwij sie do niej moze jeszcze ma . ( p.b. 601*654**456)


Jak wygladala twoje proby? Co brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny u mnie dalej malo krwi zadnego ciurku krwi ani skrzepow po prostu Jak sie poscieram jest krew jakby mi sie okres konczyl.. Czy cos jest nie Tak? :Frown:  minelo 24 godziny od pierwszej dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wygladala twoje proby? Co brałaś?


2razy arthrotek i pozniej cytotek i nic... Dlatego szukalam czegos innego i trafiłam na p.b.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dziś zrobiłam badanie hcg. Dwa dni temu 20500 a dziś 7300 wiec się udało, kamień z serca...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dziś zrobiłam badanie hcg. Dwa dni temu 20500 a dziś 7300 wiec się udało, kamień z serca...


Moglabys opisac jak co po kolei robiłaś i jak to wszystko wygladalo . Z gory dziekuje , bo mi niestety dwie proby i nic.... :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moglabys opisac jak co po kolei robiłaś i jak to wszystko wygladalo . Z gory dziekuje , bo mi niestety dwie proby i nic....


Czemu nie zamowisz z women?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moglabys opisac jak co po kolei robiłaś i jak to wszystko wygladalo . Z gory dziekuje , bo mi niestety dwie proby i nic....


Cztery tabletki, po dwie pod policzki na 30min. Rdzeń wypluwałam i papkę polykalam. U mnie wystarczyły dwie dawki bo po drugiej już nie miałam siły, okropne skurcze. Myślałam ze umrę :/ pierwsze krwawienie po 4h od pierwszej dawki robiłam to z poniedziałku na wtorek. Do dziś mam spore plamienia. Nie ruszałam się jak dziewczyny radzą bo miałam straszne dreszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cztery tabletki, po dwie pod policzki na 30min. Rdzeń wypluwałam i papkę polykalam. U mnie wystarczyły dwie dawki bo po drugiej już nie miałam siły, okropne skurcze. Myślałam ze umrę :/ pierwsze krwawienie po 4h od pierwszej dawki robiłam to z poniedziałku na wtorek. Do dziś mam spore plamienia. Nie ruszałam się jak dziewczyny radzą bo miałam straszne dreszcze.


A skrzepy miałaś? Który tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skrzepy miałaś? Który tydzień?


Dwa takie spore i nic więcej. 7-8 tydzień to byl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu nie zamowisz z women?


Mam w domu arthrotec wiec bez sensu zebym zamawiala i czekala kolejny tydzien na przesylke poza tym nie mam pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam w domu arthrotec wiec bez sensu zebym zamawiala i czekala kolejny tydzien na przesylke poza tym nie mam pieniędzy.


To próbuj. Może akurat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
 n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny...dwa tygodnie temu miałam łyżeczkowanie,zaraz po tym zabiegu piersi mi przestały boleć,a teraz znów mnie bolą,dziwne...nigdy nie bolały na okres,ginekolog dopiero po świętach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po lyzeczkowaniu kiedy powinien pojawić się okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po lyzeczkowaniu kiedy powinien pojawić się okres?


a to łyżeczkowanie było wykonywane od razu po aborcji, czy po jakimś czasie? Nie zależnie zresztą, okres przychodzi 4-6 tygodni po aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a to łyżeczkowanie było wykonywane od razu po aborcji, czy po jakimś czasie? Nie zależnie zresztą, okres przychodzi 4-6 tygodni po aborcji


Poronilam po Arthrotec,tydzien krwawilam,pozniej zaraz łyżeczkowanie i minęły już dwa tygodnie,i zaczęły mnie boleć piersi.Dziekuje za odpowiedź,ginekolog dopiero po świętach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poronilam po Arthrotec,tydzien krwawilam,pozniej zaraz łyżeczkowanie i minęły już dwa tygodnie,i zaczęły mnie boleć piersi.Dziekuje za odpowiedź,ginekolog dopiero po świętach.


no to pewnie piersi bolą przed okresem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć moja sprawa wygląda tak byłam w 3-4 tyg, w poniedziałek wzięłam trzy dawki wystąpiła biegunka lekkie krwawienie i skrzepy, we wtorek to ustąpiło myślałam że cos poszło nie tak więc w środę wzięłam kolejne dwie dawki art i krwawie do dzisiaj. Nie jest one jakies bardzo obfite, w nocy zuzylam jedna podpaske cienka, jak powinno to wygladac ?
 Czy to normalne ? Ile może trwać krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć moja sprawa wygląda tak byłam w 3-4 tyg, w poniedziałek wzięłam trzy dawki wystąpiła biegunka lekkie krwawienie i skrzepy, we wtorek to ustąpiło myślałam że cos poszło nie tak więc w środę wzięłam kolejne dwie dawki art i krwawie do dzisiaj. Nie jest one jakies bardzo obfite, w nocy zuzylam jedna podpaske cienka, jak powinno to wygladac ?
>  Czy to normalne ? Ile może trwać krwawienie?


Krwawienie to kwestia indywidualna, ale najpierw to zrób badania, zeby wiedziec czy sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówione 3 zestawy z 3 organizacji, po jednym z każdej ... Z WHW doszło przesyłką nierejestrowaną do skrzynki  w ciągu 4dni powszednich (w województwie teoretycznie odradzanych przez nich do wysylki)... Jedyny minus to brak możliwości śledzenia paczki ale za to zestaw, który daje 98% skuteczności i jest stosowany w klinikach aborcyjnych. Natomiast 2 pozostałe zestawy ciągle wstrzymane w cle. Zestawy za 70, 75 i 80 €

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówione 3 zestawy z 3 organizacji, po jednym z każdej ... Z WHW doszło przesyłką nierejestrowaną do skrzynki  w ciągu 4dni powszednich (w województwie teoretycznie odradzanych przez nich do wysylki)... Jedyny minus to brak możliwości śledzenia paczki ale za to zestaw, który daje 98% skuteczności i jest stosowany w klinikach aborcyjnych. Natomiast 2 pozostałe zestawy ciągle wstrzymane w cle. Zestawy za 70, 75 i 80 €


A jaka to trzecia organizacja, bo nie znam  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak jest krew żywo czerwona to się prawidłowo oczyszczacz.Ja krwawilam do trzech tygodni z tym że na początku wiadomo jak przy obfitym okresie,następnie mniej tylko wkładki a później znowu mocniej.Musisz obserwować bo to bardzo ważne.Daj znać jaki wynik bety.


Odebrałam wyniki. Beta 2335,0 mlU/ml 5 tydzien I moje Pytanie no w poniedzialek ide na drugie pobranie, z jednej bety nic sie nie dowiem? Przynajmniej czy to duzo albo malo na 5 tydzien? Kurde chcialabym juz wiedziec. A teraz leci ze mnie krew zywoczerwona ale ze sluzem i sie zastanawiam co to znaczy, a to juz 48 godzin zaraz od pierwszej dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odebrałam wyniki. Beta 2335,0 mlU/ml 5 tydzien I moje Pytanie no w poniedzialek ide na drugie pobranie, z jednej bety nic sie nie dowiem? Przynajmniej czy to duzo albo malo na 5 tydzien? Kurde chcialabym juz wiedziec. A teraz leci ze mnie krew zywoczerwona ale ze sluzem i sie zastanawiam co to znaczy, a to juz 48 godzin zaraz od pierwszej dawki


Nie ma duzo czy malo. Po prostu pokazuje 5tc. Dopiero z drugiej sie cos dowiesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odebrałam wyniki. Beta 2335,0 mlU/ml 5 tydzien I moje Pytanie no w poniedzialek ide na drugie pobranie, z jednej bety nic sie nie dowiem? Przynajmniej czy to duzo albo malo na 5 tydzien? Kurde chcialabym juz wiedziec. A teraz leci ze mnie krew zywoczerwona ale ze sluzem i sie zastanawiam co to znaczy, a to juz 48 godzin zaraz od pierwszej dawki


Podejrzewam ze się udało. Ja w 6 tyg miała 26007,55, po
3 dniach 7000 już tylko. Bardzo małe te hcg jak na ten tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podejrzewam ze się udało. Ja w 6 tyg miała 26007,55, po
> 3 dniach 7000 już tylko. Bardzo małe te hcg jak na ten tydzien



Beta HCG przyrasta o 100% (czyli podwaja się) co 48-72 godziny jeśli ciąża rozwija się prawidłowo. 
Gdy dochodzi do poronienia zaczyna wprost proporcjonalnie spadać więc mniej wiecej można to sobie obliczyć ☺

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta HCG przyrasta o 100% (czyli podwaja się) co 48-72 godziny jeśli ciąża rozwija się prawidłowo. 
> Gdy dochodzi do poronienia zaczyna wprost proporcjonalnie spadać więc mniej wiecej można to sobie obliczyć ☺


Ja Nie umiem sobie tego obliczyc :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja Nie umiem sobie tego obliczyc


A z czego masz obliczyć, jak nie ma drugiego. Nie ma co kombinować i wrozyc z fusów, wystarczy zaczekać na drugi wynik i bedzie jasne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odebrałam wyniki. Beta 2335,0 mlU/ml 5 tydzien I moje Pytanie no w poniedzialek ide na drugie pobranie, z jednej bety nic sie nie dowiem? Przynajmniej czy to duzo albo malo na 5 tydzien? Kurde chcialabym juz wiedziec. A teraz leci ze mnie krew zywoczerwona ale ze sluzem i sie zastanawiam co to znaczy, a to juz 48 godzin zaraz od pierwszej dawki


Ja zabieg robilam w 5 tyg ciazy pierwsza beta 4 dni po zabiegu wynosila 250 a druga 3 dni puzniej juz tylko 49. 10 dni po zabiegu test ciazowy negatywny juz byl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zabieg robilam w 5 tyg ciazy pierwsza beta 4 dni po zabiegu wynosila 250 a druga 3 dni puzniej juz tylko 49. 10 dni po zabiegu test ciazowy negatywny juz byl


Tak ale Ja pierwsza bete robilam na drugi dzien od razu z rana wiec pewnie taka roznica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny! Arthotec brałam 6 tygodni temu nie byłam po tym u ginekologa ani nic, zrobiłam test po kilku tygodniach i wyszedł negatywny. I chciałam zapytać czy jeżeli wszysztko mi sie nie oczyścilo z organizmu i nie miałam lyzeczkowania a byłoby to konieczne to powinnam dostać okres czy dopiero po lyzeczkowania bym dostala? W skrócie chodzi mi o to czy jeżeli mon orgnizm sie sam nie oczyścił to i tak dostane okres czy nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, potrzebuje zakupić gdzies Arth... macie jakies pewne źródło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, potrzebuje zakupić gdzies Arth... macie jakies pewne źródło?


Tak . w ciagu roku zamawialan 2 razy . 
575/ 823 \497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak . w ciagu roku zamawialan 2 razy . 
> 575/ 823 \497


a jak cenowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak cenowo?


Jamam 12 tabletek na sprzedaż bo wzięłam tylko 8.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jamam 12 tabletek na sprzedaż bo wzięłam tylko 8.


Ile za nie chcesz?  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile za nie chcesz?


A ile chcesz dać za swoje  życie???? Czy wiesz jak jeszcze długo masz się męczyć ze świadomością utraty życia innego człowieka ??? Czy ktoś ci zapewnił, że przeżyjesz ta aborcję???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile chcesz dać za swoje  życie???? Czy wiesz jak jeszcze długo masz się męczyć ze świadomością utraty życia innego człowieka ??? Czy ktoś ci zapewnił, że przeżyjesz ta aborcję???


Jeśli chcesz mnie umoralniać, to na nic Twoja starania i próby. Każdy sam decyduje o swoim życiu a obce osoby tym bardziej nie powinny w nie ingerować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Cytotec 200 firmy Pfizer (Misoprostol 200 mcg.) 
Listki oryginalnie zapakowane, opisane z długą datą ważności,
 numerem serii zgodnym z tym na pudełku, 
z ulotką w języku angielskim. 
Proszę o kontakt telefoniczny: 510-808-434. 
Najchętniej odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli chcesz mnie umoralniać, to na nic Twoja starania i próby. Każdy sam decyduje o swoim życiu a obce osoby tym bardziej nie powinny w nie ingerować.


Dokladnie!!! Na moja decyzje tez nic ani nikt by nie wpłynął!!! 
A juz na pewno nie jakaś obca  kobiet z internetu!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile po lyzeczkowaniu test ciążowy pokaże jedna kreskę?Czy od razu czy po kilku tygodniach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile po lyzeczkowaniu test ciążowy pokaże jedna kreskę?Czy od razu czy po kilku tygodniach?


 To zależy tez od tego, w którym tygodniu ciazy byłaś. 
Zazwyczaj negatywny powinien wyjść po ok. 10 dniach ale w niektórych przypadkach 
trwa to nawet 3-4 tygodnie. 
Ja juz po tygodniu druga kreseczkę miałam taka ledwo ledwo widoczna a po 9 dniach 
test wyszedł juz całkiem negatywny  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile za nie chcesz?



Kupiłam
Za 200 to za 100 odstąpię. U mnie na szczęście podziałały już pierwsze dawki wiec z trzeciej zrezygnowałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Dziewczyny  :Smile: )) 

 Dzisiaj pojawiam sie tu w troszkę innej niz zwykle sprawie. 
Mianowicie wraz z kilkoma zaprzyjaźnionymi osobami postanowiłyśmy 
założyć nowe forum dyskusyjne dotyczące tematu aborcji. 
Chcemy by mozna tam było spokojnie podzielić sie świadomi doświadczeniami a także 
zapytać o cokolwiek nie będąc przy tym w żaden sposób ocenianym ani tym bardziej 
nagabywanym do zmiany decyzji, itp. 
Chcemy tez by cały osobny wątek poświecić tematyce oszustów, którzy skutecznie 
uprzykrzaja juz i tak nieprzyjemny moment zakupu stosownych leków! 

 Czy któraś z odwiedzających to forum osób ma trochę czasu i dobrych chęci by pomoc 
w tym przedsięwzięciu..?? Z wielka przyejemnością przyjmiemy wszelkie sugestie i damy 
możliwość swobodnego działania!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To zależy tez od tego, w którym tygodniu ciazy byłaś. 
> Zazwyczaj negatywny powinien wyjść po ok. 10 dniach ale w niektórych przypadkach 
> trwa to nawet 3-4 tygodnie. 
> Ja juz po tygodniu druga kreseczkę miałam taka ledwo ledwo widoczna a po 9 dniach 
> test wyszedł juz całkiem negatywny )


Dzięki kochana za odpowiedź,ja byłam w piątym tygodniu ciąży,dzis jest dokładnie 17 dzień od lyzeczkowaniu,tylko piersi mnie bolą,ale może też dlatego te jest owulacja.Oj jak bym chciała zobaczyć jedna kreseczke, :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Dziewczyny )) 
> 
>  Dzisiaj pojawiam sie tu w troszkę innej niz zwykle sprawie. 
> Mianowicie wraz z kilkoma zaprzyjaźnionymi osobami postanowiłyśmy 
> założyć nowe forum dyskusyjne dotyczące tematu aborcji. 
> Chcemy by mozna tam było spokojnie podzielić sie świadomi doświadczeniami a także 
> zapytać o cokolwiek nie będąc przy tym w żaden sposób ocenianym ani tym bardziej 
> nagabywanym do zmiany decyzji, itp. 
> Chcemy tez by cały osobny wątek poświecić tematyce oszustów, którzy skutecznie 
> ...


Juz takie forum jest. Pod adresem w w w. maszwybor.net

Jest tam mnostwo informacji na temat aborcji, setki historii dziewczyn, ktore opisywaly swoja aborcję "na zywo", dzial FAQ z odpowiedziami na najwazniejsze pytania, wzory przelewów. Forum tworzą kobiety, ktore kiedys byly w takiej sytuacji i teraz dzielą się doświadczeniem i wsparciem. Kazda kobieta czy dziewczyna mająca aborcję za sobą moze dołączyć do forum i wspierać inne potrzebujące. Dla prolifow i handlarzy nie ma tam wstępu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłam
> Za 200 to za 100 odstąpię. U mnie na szczęście podziałały już pierwsze dawki wiec z trzeciej zrezygnowałam


A skąd jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd jesteś?


Z dolnego śląska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myslicie ze seks w prezerwatywie zaraz po czyszczeniu jest bezpieczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz takie forum jest. Pod adresem w w w. maszwybor.net
> 
> Jest tam mnostwo informacji na temat aborcji, setki historii dziewczyn, ktore opisywaly swoja aborcję "na zywo", dzial FAQ z odpowiedziami na najwazniejsze pytania, wzory przelewów. Forum tworzą kobiety, ktore kiedys byly w takiej sytuacji i teraz dzielą się doświadczeniem i wsparciem. Kazda kobieta czy dziewczyna mająca aborcję za sobą moze dołączyć do forum i wspierać inne potrzebujące. Dla prolifow i handlarzy nie ma tam wstępu.


 Wynika z tego, ze w takim razie będzie drugie takie forum  :Smile:  

Może okaże się potrzebne - zobaczymy  :Wink:  

Oczywiście zasady te same - nie będzie tam postów  od organizacji Pro-life w stylu: "Dlaczego nie Urodzisz i nie oddasz komi kto nie może mieć własnych dzieci!" ani ogłoszeń czy ofert handlarzy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki kochana za odpowiedź,ja byłam w piątym tygodniu ciąży,dzis jest dokładnie 17 dzień od lyzeczkowaniu,tylko piersi mnie bolą,ale może też dlatego te jest owulacja.Oj jak bym chciała zobaczyć jedna kreseczke,


 To prawda - burza hormonów jest jeszcze w Twoim 
organizmie nieziemska owulacja może wystąpić nawet 
kilku krotnie w cyklu! 
Miedzy innymi dlatego nie zaleca sie zachodzenia w świadomą 
ciąże przez ok. 6 miesięcy od poronienia. I nie ma znaczenia 
czy było to poronienie spontaniczne czy polekowe  :Smile: ) 
Myśle, ze 17 dni po zabiegu możesz juz śmiało robić test!!! 
Poza tym nie masz absolutnie powodów do obaw - po 
łyżeczkowaniu nie ma prawa uchować się żadna ciąża  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To prawda - burza hormonów jest jeszcze w Twoim 
> organizmie nieziemska owulacja może wystąpić nawet 
> kilku krotnie w cyklu! 
> Miedzy innymi dlatego nie zaleca sie zachodzenia w świadomą 
> ciąże przez ok. 6 miesięcy od poronienia. I nie ma znaczenia 
> czy było to poronienie spontaniczne czy polekowe ) 
> Myśle, ze 17 dni po zabiegu możesz juz śmiało robić test!!! 
> Poza tym nie masz absolutnie powodów do obaw - po 
> łyżeczkowaniu nie ma prawa uchować się żadna ciąża )


Właśnie takiej odpowiedzi potrzebowalam,podnoszacej na duchu...dziękuję kochana  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny od pierwszej dawki juz 3 dni bite i krwawienie sie nasililo normalnie leca ze mnie takie gluty zywoczerwone jutro drugi raz na pobranie, czy myslicie ze sie oczyszczam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny od pierwszej dawki juz 3 dni bite i krwawienie sie nasililo normalnie leca ze mnie takie gluty zywoczerwone jutro drugi raz na pobranie, czy myslicie ze sie oczyszczam?


dziś po nocy normalnie skrzepy i sikałam krwia jak przy takim bardzo obfitym okresie.. To normalne? 4 dzien od pierwszej dawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziś po nocy normalnie skrzepy i sikałam krwia jak przy takim bardzo obfitym okresie.. To normalne? 4 dzien od pierwszej dawki


Jeżeli nie zuzywasz więcej niż jedną podpaske max na godzinę to się nie przejmuj,oczyszczanie ruszyło też tak miałam i myślałam że coś nie tak ale po kilku dniach krwawienie było słabsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, śledzenie przesyłki poprzez emonitorin poczty polskiej, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie takiej odpowiedzi potrzebowalam,podnoszacej na duchu...dziękuję kochana


Bardzo sie cieszę, ze mogłam pomoc choć troszkę  :Smile: ) 
Sama przechodziłam przez ten zabieg dwa razy - raz po zażyciu 
Arthrotecu macica nie oczyścila sie do końca a drugi przy poronieniu 
spontanicznym. Zreszta za tym drugim razem z tego co mówili lekarze 
mało brakowało żebym wykrwawila sie na smierć :/ 
Ponoć to był efekt tego wcześniejszego zażycia Arthrotecu - 
ciąża pozamaciczna ulokowana w szyjce macicy... 
Mam zaufanego ginekologa i powiedziałam mu, ze rok wcześniej nie 
poroniła bez przyczyny tylko brałam właśnie ten lek.. 
Opieprzyl mnie delikatnie mówiąc :P I powiedzial, ze takie as nastepstwa 
Wywoływania poronienia gdy zarodek jest żywy. Ze najpierw powinno 
sie zażyć lek powodujący obumarcie ciazy i dopiero potem 
Misoprostol bo sam Misoprostol bywa taki właśnie zdradliwy nawet po 
kilku miesiącach..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie takiej odpowiedzi potrzebowalam,podnoszacej na duchu...dziękuję kochana


Odbieglam od tematu a najważniejsza teraz jest Twoja sytuacja! 
Powiedz proszę czy juz wykonałaś test..?? 
O wynik nie pytam bo przecież jest nam z góry znany :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbieglam od tematu a najważniejsza teraz jest Twoja sytuacja! 
> Powiedz proszę czy juz wykonałaś test..?? 
> O wynik nie pytam bo przecież jest nam z góry znany :*


Jeszcze nie bo się boję jak cholera,ale jutro może zrobię,dam znać jak będzie negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbieglam od tematu a najważniejsza teraz jest Twoja sytuacja! 
> Powiedz proszę czy juz wykonałaś test..?? 
> O wynik nie pytam bo przecież jest nam z góry znany :*


Nie doszła cala odpowiedz,hm nie wiem czemu.Dzień przed łyżeczkowaniem beta wynosiła 385 a tydzień wcześniej ponad 1450 więc jest dobrze.Ale i tak się boję zrobić testu,bo jak zobaczę dwie kreski to zawał murowany he he,moze jutro zrobię i dam znać,buzka :*  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam takie pytanie do poronienia wystraczy sam Arthrotec  czy brałyście jeszcze '' RU486 '' nie ktorzy oferuja taki zestaw poronny za dosc wysyoka cene prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny od pierwszej dawki juz 3 dni bite i krwawienie sie nasililo normalnie leca ze mnie takie gluty zywoczerwone jutro drugi raz na pobranie, czy myslicie ze sie oczyszczam?


Moge prosic o kontakt do osoby od ktorej byl kupiony zestaw, boje sie zamowic w ciemno,ze dostane witamine C  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam takie pytanie do poronienia wystraczy sam Arthrotec  czy brałyście jeszcze '' RU486 '' nie ktorzy oferuja taki zestaw poronny za dosc wysyoka cene prosze o pomoc


Od handlarza nie dostaniesz RU, jedynie od organizacji.  womenhelp. org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160340]Dziewczyny mam takie pytanie do poronienia wystraczy sam Arthrotec  czy brałyście jeszcze '' RU486 '' nie ktorzy oferuja taki zestaw poronny za dosc wysyoka cene prosze  To nie jest żadne RU 486 nie daj się na to nabrać bo w Polsce tego nie dostaniesz,tylko organizacje takie jak WOW bądź WHW wysyłają prawdziwe RU486,spróbuj z samym arthrotekiem.A jeżeli nie podziała to możesz skorzystać z organizacji będziesz miała pewność że napewno poskutkuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160344]


> Dziewczyny mam takie pytanie do poronienia wystraczy sam Arthrotec  czy brałyście jeszcze '' RU486 '' nie ktorzy oferuja taki zestaw poronny za dosc wysyoka cene prosze  To nie jest żadne RU 486 nie daj się na to nabrać bo w Polsce tego nie dostaniesz,tylko organizacje takie jak WOW bądź WHW wysyłają prawdziwe RU486,spróbuj z samym arthrotekiem.A jeżeli nie podziała to możesz skorzystać z organizacji będziesz miała pewność że napewno poskutkuje.



Macie kogoś sprawdzonego  od Artroteku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oto fragment meila od whw.
" 
Jeśli nie będziesz miała możliwości odbioru przesyłki poleconej w innym województwie, lekarstwa w ostateczności mogą zostać nadane na twój adres domowy nierejestrowaną pocztą priorytetową. Przesyłka taka nie powinna być kontrolowana przez urzędy celne, ale niemożliwe jest śledzenie jej w internecie, co wiąże się z oczekiwaniem w większej niepewności, a czas dostarczenia przekracza często 2 tygodnie. Informujemy także, że ze względów logistycznych tabletki mogą być zapakowane luzem w woreczkach, a nie w blistrach, choć gwarantujemy, że są to leki oryginalne, rekomendowane przez Światową Organizację Zdrowia."

Z ich wiadomosci wynika ze albo mam nadac paczke na inne wojewodzctwo i jezdzic przez pol polski po nia. Albo mozliwe ze zostanie zatrzymana przez urzad celny i dojdzie z opoznieniem a moze wcale albo dostane "cos" luzem.... 
I wy tak chwalicie tych oszustow?
Sama sprawdzilam... I wow i whw nie roznia sie od zwykłych handlarzy ! Zarabiaja na kobietach i kreca w wiadomościach. Nie dajcie sie nabrac . napiszcie do nich jak nie wierzycie.  Ja nie dam 75euro w ciemno zeby sie bac ze nie dostane paczki albo tabletki luzem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec, tel 536-518-711,20 szt 200 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oto fragment meila od whw.
> " 
> Jeśli nie będziesz miała możliwości odbioru przesyłki poleconej w innym województwie, lekarstwa w ostateczności mogą zostać nadane na twój adres domowy nierejestrowaną pocztą priorytetową. Przesyłka taka nie powinna być kontrolowana przez urzędy celne, ale niemożliwe jest śledzenie jej w internecie, co wiąże się z oczekiwaniem w większej niepewności, a czas dostarczenia przekracza często 2 tygodnie. Informujemy także, że ze względów logistycznych tabletki mogą być zapakowane luzem w woreczkach, a nie w blistrach, choć gwarantujemy, że są to leki oryginalne, rekomendowane przez Światową Organizację Zdrowia."
> 
> Z ich wiadomosci wynika ze albo mam nadac paczke na inne wojewodzctwo i jezdzic przez pol polski po nia. Albo mozliwe ze zostanie zatrzymana przez urzad celny i dojdzie z opoznieniem a moze wcale albo dostane "cos" luzem.... 
> I wy tak chwalicie tych oszustow?
> Sama sprawdzilam... I wow i whw nie roznia sie od zwykłych handlarzy ! Zarabiaja na kobietach i kreca w wiadomościach. Nie dajcie sie nabrac . napiszcie do nich jak nie wierzycie.  Ja nie dam 75euro w ciemno zeby sie bac ze nie dostane paczki albo tabletki luzem .


To wcinaj Arthrotec garsciami kto Ci broni ? Ja twk jestem zadowolona z ich pomocy. W cztery dni robocze mialam oryginalne tabletki dostarczone do skrzynki pocztowej i pomogly w 11tc.  I tak, mialam zaufanie do tabletek luzem, ale tylko od nich. Bardzo duzo nauczyl mnie ten dział, tylko trzeba czytać ze zrozumieniem i myslec. A z tego co widzę, to sprzedajacy posuwają sie nawet do bezpodstawnego oczerniania organizacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To wcinaj Arthrotec garsciami kto Ci broni ? Ja twk jestem zadowolona z ich pomocy. W cztery dni robocze mialam oryginalne tabletki dostarczone do skrzynki pocztowej i pomogly w 11tc.  I tak, mialam zaufanie do tabletek luzem, ale tylko od nich. Bardzo duzo nauczyl mnie ten dział, tylko trzeba czytać ze zrozumieniem i myslec. A z tego co widzę, to sprzedajacy posuwają sie nawet do bezpodstawnego oczerniania organizacji.


No więc wysylaja luzem...ale jakbys od kogos luzem dostala to haja na calego.placa ci za robienie im reklamy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No więc wysylaja luzem...ale jakbys od kogos luzem dostala to haja na calego.placa ci za robienie im reklamy?


Wysylaja luzem do niebezpiecznych województw, ale skoro ty nie widzisz różnicy miedzy handlarzem wciskającym apap jako RU, a poważną organizacja pomocowa, to szkoda strzepic mojego języka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysylaja luzem do niebezpiecznych województw, ale skoro ty nie widzisz różnicy miedzy handlarzem wciskającym apap jako RU, a poważną organizacja pomocowa, to szkoda strzepic mojego języka.


Organizacja pomocowa? Zajrzyj do slownika zanim zaczniesz swoje strzepienie jezyka  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Organizacja pomocowa? Zajrzyj do slownika zanim zaczniesz swoje strzepienie jezyka


Musisz miec bardzo smutne życie, skoro przyjemność sprawia Ci hejtowanie innych w internecie. Cóż...karma wraca... Moze kiedys bedziesz miala nóż na gardle w niechcianej ciąży, oby tabletki od Wiktorii Ci pomogly. Bo od whw to nie zamawiaj. Szkoda ich czasu na ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musisz miec bardzo smutne życie, skoro przyjemność sprawia Ci hejtowanie innych w internecie. Cóż...karma wraca... Moze kiedys bedziesz miala nóż na gardle w niechcianej ciąży, oby tabletki od Wiktorii Ci pomogly. Bo od whw to nie zamawiaj. Szkoda ich czasu na ciebie.


Tutaj jako osoba postronna mam pytanie czemu zaraz wtracasz kogos imiennie? Ja tez tutaj wystawilam tabletki i moze nastepnym razem moje imie przywolasz? Innych upominasz a sama hejtujesz i to babke ktora nawet sie tutaj nie wypowiada. .

Co do wpisu odnosnie whw - napisz do nich maila okresl swoje wątpliwości napewno jakos znajdziecie rozwiazanie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysylaja luzem do niebezpiecznych województw, ale skoro ty nie widzisz różnicy miedzy handlarzem wciskającym apap jako RU, a poważną organizacja pomocowa, to szkoda strzepic mojego języka.


Dokładnie!!! Gdyby każdy wiedział ile kasy fundacje biorą dla siebie a ile przeznaczają na tak zwany rozwój to WOW ani WHW juz by nie były tak wynoszone ponad niebiosa! I bzdura jest to co ktoś napisał, ze "musza brać kasę jak cały dzień siedzą przy komputerach i odpowiadają na pytania!" 
Siedzą to w 99% WOLONTARIUSZKI w swoich własnych domach i nie maja za to złamanego grosza! 
Ale w opinii większości tutaj należy im sie za to osoba prywatna, która stawała na głowie by zdobyć i zaoferować dobre leki, która tez jest non stop dostępna i dzieli sie swoją wiedza podtrzymując na duchu zasługuje co najwyżej na stek bluzgow! 
To samo tyczy sie leków, które  organizacje tez maja za free!!! 
Żyć nie umierać i taka jest prawda!?! 
Trzepia taka kasę, ze zapewniam - gdyby ktoś przedstawił Wam realne kwoty to Wasze uwielbienie minęło by bezpowrotnie!!!!! 

Tak wiec przestańcie wypisywać brednie jakoby TYLKO WOW I WHW miało to czy tamto, 
Oryginalne leki mozna w Polsce NORMALNIE kupić a osoba sprzedająca jeśli oczywiście jest uczciwa
nie weźmie od Ciebie kasy żeby za chwile powiedzieć "sorry ale leków ci nie damy bo masz za wysoki tydzień" !!! 
W Wow to sie zdarza coraz częściej i nie mówcie, ze nie! 
Ale wy dalej swoje TYLKO WOW I WHW cię nie oszuka, TYLKO Wow i WHW robią to z dobroci serca -akurat!!! 
Tłuką taka kasę, ze w głowie sie nie mieści i tyle a leki normalnie sprzedają bo darowizna powinna być "co łaska" a nie narzuca  za nie €70 czy €90 !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie!!! Gdyby każdy wiedział ile kasy fundacje biorą dla siebie a ile przeznaczają na tak zwany rozwój to WOW ani WHW juz by nie były tak wynoszone ponad niebiosa! I bzdura jest to co ktoś napisał, ze "musza brać kasę jak cały dzień siedzą przy komputerach i odpowiadają na pytania!" 
> Siedzą to w 99% WOLONTARIUSZKI w swoich własnych domach i nie maja za to złamanego grosza! 
> Ale w opinii większości tutaj należy im sie za to osoba prywatna, która stawała na głowie by zdobyć i zaoferować dobre leki, która tez jest non stop dostępna i dzieli sie swoją wiedza podtrzymując na duchu zasługuje co najwyżej na stek bluzgow! 
> To samo tyczy sie leków, które  organizacje tez maja za free!!! 
> Żyć nie umierać i taka jest prawda!?! 
> Trzepia taka kasę, ze zapewniam - gdyby ktoś przedstawił Wam realne kwoty to Wasze uwielbienie minęło by bezpowrotnie!!!!! 
> 
> Tak wiec przestańcie wypisywać brednie jakoby TYLKO WOW I WHW miało to czy tamto, 
> Oryginalne leki mozna w Polsce NORMALNIE kupić a osoba sprzedająca jeśli oczywiście jest uczciwa
> ...


O widze ze znowu sie odezwala ta, ktora ma ból dupy, bo dziewczyny wola whw czy wow za 70-80 euro, niz jej (prawdopodobnie oryginalny) zestaw za 1200 zl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ooo wlasnie . dziewczyny . zamowilam zestaw z whw. Szedl ponad 2tyg... Nie moglam go sledzic na internecie i balam sie ze wogole nie dojdzie... Wzielam 2 razy arthrotek ( 1 razem nie podzialal wiec musialam powtorzyc) wiec jak juz doszedł bylam po... Leki dojsc doszly tylko luzem tzn w woreczku ;// chce je odsprzedac tylko kto jej ode mnie kupi luzem ??? :// doradzcie cos. Stracilam 70eoro i chcialabym je jakos odzyskac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ooo wlasnie . dziewczyny . zamowilam zestaw z whw. Szedl ponad 2tyg... Nie moglam go sledzic na internecie i balam sie ze wogole nie dojdzie... Wzielam 2 razy arthrotek ( 1 razem nie podzialal wiec musialam powtorzyc) wiec jak juz doszedł bylam po... Leki dojsc doszly tylko luzem tzn w woreczku ;// chce je odsprzedac tylko kto jej ode mnie kupi luzem ??? :// doradzcie cos. Stracilam 70eoro i chcialabym je jakos odzyskac


Jak ktoś madry to kupi. Mozesz przedstawic korespondencje z whw jako dowód, kupujaca moze tez do nich napisać z prośbą o potwierdzenie oryginalnosci lekow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O widze ze znowu sie odezwala ta, ktora ma ból dupy, bo dziewczyny wola whw czy wow za 70-80 euro, niz jej (prawdopodobnie oryginalny) zestaw za 1200 zl


Co ty mówisz ja nic nie sprzedaje!!! Sama pisałam wyżej, ze kupowałam leki za kupę kasy bo Arthrotec niestety u mnie nie zadziałał a Women odmówiły mi pomocy zasłaniając sie ze to juz prawie 9 tydzień! 
I weź tu sie nie zdenerwuj jak same piszą najpierw, ze ich leki stosują do 12 tygodnia a po wpłaceniu kasy okazuje sie, ze "lekarz" odmówił rzekomo wypisania recepty! 
I przez to za leki faktycznie zapłaciłam sporo chociaż nie aż tyle co ty mówisz ale znacznie więcej niz €70. Ale przynamniej miałam za ta kasę realne tabletki bo €70 darowizny straciłam NA NIC! Zapłaciłam ta kasę za przyjemność popisania sobie maili z Womenką! 
To jest powód, dla którego zaintereaowalam sie jak takie fundacje działają a nie Twój "Ból Dupy" przez brak chętnych na tabletki! Zreszta z tego co zdążyłam sie zorientować to osoby, które faktycznie maja te leki oryginalne a nie Apap i Arthrotec raczej o klientów sie nie biją. Mamy w naszym debilnych kraju takie prawo, ze zapotrzebowanie na takie tabletki jest i będzie duże. 
Tak wiec nie oceniaj każdego po swojemu, ze napewno coś chce sprzedać tylko daj sie wypowiedzieć! Każdy ma swoją historię, swoje zdanie i podejście do sprawy! 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ooo wlasnie . dziewczyny . zamowilam zestaw z whw. Szedl ponad 2tyg... Nie moglam go sledzic na internecie i balam sie ze wogole nie dojdzie... Wzielam 2 razy arthrotek ( 1 razem nie podzialal wiec musialam powtorzyc) wiec jak juz doszedł bylam po... Leki dojsc doszly tylko luzem tzn w woreczku ;// chce je odsprzedac tylko kto jej ode mnie kupi luzem ??? :// doradzcie cos. Stracilam 70eoro i chcialabym je jakos odzyskac


A na tabletkach sa może jakieś oznaczenia żeby dało sie je zidentyfikować??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie!!! Gdyby każdy wiedział ile kasy fundacje biorą dla siebie a ile przeznaczają na tak zwany rozwój to WOW ani WHW juz by nie były tak wynoszone ponad niebiosa! I bzdura jest to co ktoś napisał, ze "musza brać kasę jak cały dzień siedzą przy komputerach i odpowiadają na pytania!" 
> Siedzą to w 99% WOLONTARIUSZKI w swoich własnych domach i nie maja za to złamanego grosza! 
> Ale w opinii większości tutaj należy im sie za to osoba prywatna, która stawała na głowie by zdobyć i zaoferować dobre leki, która tez jest non stop dostępna i dzieli sie swoją wiedza podtrzymując na duchu zasługuje co najwyżej na stek bluzgow! 
> To samo tyczy sie leków, które  organizacje tez maja za free!!! 
> Żyć nie umierać i taka jest prawda!?! 
> Trzepia taka kasę, ze zapewniam - gdyby ktoś przedstawił Wam realne kwoty to Wasze uwielbienie minęło by bezpowrotnie!!!!! 
> 
> Tak wiec przestańcie wypisywać brednie jakoby TYLKO WOW I WHW miało to czy tamto, 
> Oryginalne leki mozna w Polsce NORMALNIE kupić a osoba sprzedająca jeśli oczywiście jest uczciwa
> ...


Brawo,w końcu normalna odpowiedz.Ja też miałam z wow do czynienia,weszlam tam zalogowalam się,ale od razu nie wiedziałam jak ta strona działa więc zaczęłam się pytać co i jak.I cóż jedna powiedzmy wolontariuszka zaczęła mnie opierniczac że jak nie umiem korzystać ze strony to żebym spadała,wiec przeprosilam że zadalam kilka pytań wchodząc nie tam gdzie trzeba,zalozylam swój wątek i napisalam grzecznie co myślę o tej wolontariuszce ale naprawdę grzecznie,nikomu nie ublizajac,i cóż znów po kilku minutach dostałam ochrzan że mam nie pyskowac a jak się nie uspokoje to policzy się że mna w zupełnie inny sposób,i napisała do swoich koleżanek które zaczęły się do mnie odzywać aby mnie nie zaglaskiwaly bo  cała ta strona straci urok.Bylo mi przykro,bo człowiek będąc w nie chcianej ciazy potrzebuje jakiegoś wsparcia,a zadając pytania jeszcze na żadnym forum nikt mnie źle nie potraktował...piszą żeby wpłacić darowiznę,to jakim prawem jest wyznaczone 70 euro?Moja koleżanka wplacila 80 euro i tabletek nie dostała bo za wysoki tydzień ciąży,a dlaczego nikt wcześniej jej o tym nie poinformował,poprostu zrobili ja w huja.Ta organizacja oczywiście że pomaga ludzia ale dużo gorzej niż wcześniej,a dziewczyny biją kase.Absolutnie im tego nie zazdroszczę,zeby nie bylo,tylko nie zawsze są "fer"dla innych,a szkoda.Ja już tam nie zaglądam na szczęście nie muszę bo pomógł Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brawo,w końcu normalna odpowiedz.Ja też miałam z wow do czynienia,weszlam tam zalogowalam się,ale od razu nie wiedziałam jak ta strona działa więc zaczęłam się pytać co i jak.I cóż jedna powiedzmy wolontariuszka zaczęła mnie opierniczac że jak nie umiem korzystać ze strony to żebym spadała,wiec przeprosilam że zadalam kilka pytań wchodząc nie tam gdzie trzeba,zalozylam swój wątek i napisalam grzecznie co myślę o tej wolontariuszce ale naprawdę grzecznie,nikomu nie ublizajac,i cóż znów po kilku minutach dostałam ochrzan że mam nie pyskowac a jak się nie uspokoje to policzy się że mna w zupełnie inny sposób,i napisała do swoich koleżanek które zaczęły się do mnie odzywać aby mnie nie zaglaskiwaly bo  cała ta strona straci urok.Bylo mi przykro,bo człowiek będąc w nie chcianej ciazy potrzebuje jakiegoś wsparcia,a zadając pytania jeszcze na żadnym forum nikt mnie źle nie potraktował...piszą żeby wpłacić darowiznę,to jakim prawem jest wyznaczone 70 euro?Moja koleżanka wplacila 80 euro i tabletek nie dostała bo za wysoki tydzień ciąży,a dlaczego nikt wcześniej jej o tym nie poinformował,poprostu zrobili ja w huja.Ta organizacja oczywiście że pomaga ludzia ale dużo gorzej niż wcześniej,a dziewczyny biją kase.Absolutnie im tego nie zazdroszczę,zeby nie bylo,tylko nie zawsze są "fer"dla innych,a szkoda.Ja już tam nie zaglądam na szczęście nie muszę bo pomógł Arthrotec.


Nie wiem na jakiej ty stronie bylas bo oni na wow, ani na whw nie można się zalogować, a tym bardziej rozmawiać na zywo z nimi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem na jakiej ty stronie bylas bo oni na wow, ani na whw nie można się zalogować, a tym bardziej rozmawiać na zywo z nimi


Na whw i wow też są womenki które pomagają i trzeba sie logować żeby można wątek swój dodać i pisac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na whw i wow też są womenki które pomagają i trzeba sie logować żeby można wątek swój dodać i pisac


Przepraszam,pomylka.Na maszwybor.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja wam wszystkim życze żeby Pis jednak zaostrzyl prawo aborcyjne jak wam tak źle. Bedziecie torby siedziec w domach i dzieci chowac i zdrowe i chore jak macie problem, ze organizacje pobieraja od was pieniadze za zestawy. Wtedy wam sie dopiero rozjasni w tych pustych glowach, ze to jednak byla pomoc. A wyjscia juz nie bedzie. Jak czytam wasze wpisy to tylko czekam na to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam,pomylka.Na maszwybor.


Maszwybor to nie womenki. Co ma piernik do wiatraka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja wam wszystkim życze żeby Pis jednak zaostrzyl prawo aborcyjne jak wam tak źle. Bedziecie torby siedziec w domach i dzieci chowac i zdrowe i chore jak macie problem, ze organizacje pobieraja od was pieniadze za zestawy. Wtedy wam sie dopiero rozjasni w tych pustych glowach, ze to jednak byla pomoc. A wyjscia juz nie bedzie. Jak czytam wasze wpisy to tylko czekam na to.


Popieram. Ktoś wyciąga pomocną dłoń, a niektórzy jeszcze napluja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje tabletek arthrotec tylko orginalnych nie stac mnie na drugie dziecko jestem w 3/4 tyg . jak ktos ma to niech odpowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuje tabletek arthrotec tylko orginalnych nie stac mnie na drugie dziecko jestem w 3/4 tyg . jak ktos ma to niech odpowie


   No ja mam. Zostaw maila. Odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja mam. Zostaw maila. Odezwę się.


kosmetykitty@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Popieram. Ktoś wyciąga pomocną dłoń, a niektórzy jeszcze napluja.


Nikt nie pluje,czytaj że zrozumieniem,dziewczyna napisała co ja spotkało,chyba miała do tego prawo aby wyrazić tutaj swoją opinię,a ty przestań wszystkich krytykować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja wam wszystkim życze żeby Pis jednak zaostrzyl prawo aborcyjne jak wam tak źle. Bedziecie torby siedziec w domach i dzieci chowac i zdrowe i chore jak macie problem, ze organizacje pobieraja od was pieniadze za zestawy. Wtedy wam sie dopiero rozjasni w tych pustych glowach, ze to jednak byla pomoc. A wyjscia juz nie bedzie. Jak czytam wasze wpisy to tylko czekam na to.


Ale pierniczysz dziewczyno...myślisz że jak PiS podniesie kary to nikt nie będzie handlował tabletkami?Ha ha ha ale jesteś glupiutka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja wam wszystkim życze żeby Pis jednak zaostrzyl prawo aborcyjne jak wam tak źle. Bedziecie torby siedziec w domach i dzieci chowac i zdrowe i chore jak macie problem, ze organizacje pobieraja od was pieniadze za zestawy. Wtedy wam sie dopiero rozjasni w tych pustych glowach, ze to jednak byla pomoc. A wyjscia juz nie bedzie. Jak czytam wasze wpisy to tylko czekam na to.


Niech pobierają kasę,ale niech nie wystawiają cen że musi być tyle i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja wam wszystkim życze żeby Pis jednak zaostrzyl prawo aborcyjne jak wam tak źle. Bedziecie torby siedziec w domach i dzieci chowac i zdrowe i chore jak macie problem, ze organizacje pobieraja od was pieniadze za zestawy. Wtedy wam sie dopiero rozjasni w tych pustych glowach, ze to jednak byla pomoc. A wyjscia juz nie bedzie. Jak czytam wasze wpisy to tylko czekam na to.


  Dołączam się do tych "życzeń". Organizacja źle, 300 zł źle, 250 źle, 200 źle. Nosz do kurwy nędzy ( że już tak brzydko się wyrażę)!!! Ludzie kochani! Wy się zastanówcie czego Wy chcecie. Za darmo ciążę usunąć?! Ciekawa jestem czy u lekarza, który by zażyczył sobie za aborcję ze 2 albo 3 tysiące też byście tak ryja darły.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kosmetykitty@interia.eu


   Napisałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niech pobierają kasę,ale niech nie wystawiają cen że musi być tyle i tyle.


Jakbys kiedykolwiek miala z nimi do czynienia cos poza oczernianiem ich, to bys wiedziala, ze nie ma problemu z obnizeniem darowizny, jesli masz trudna sytuacje. Mi obnizyly do 40 euro. Ale po co zapytać, lepiej szczekac na prawo i lewo, ze womenki złe... Przeciez nikt wam nie kaze od nich brac, tu na forum macie Arthrotec do wyboru do koloru ! Ceny od 200 do 1200 zl ! A jak bedziecie mialy odrobinę szczescia, to zamiast Arthrotecu dostaniecie pocięte gazety, dobrze sie o tym przekonalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale pierniczysz dziewczyno...myślisz że jak PiS podniesie kary to nikt nie będzie handlował tabletkami?Ha ha ha ale jesteś glupiutka


   Sama jesteś głupiutka, bo nie dostrzegasz ironii. Nie potrafisz czytać między wierszami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem na jakiej ty stronie bylas bo oni na wow, ani na whw nie można się zalogować, a tym bardziej rozmawiać na zywo z nimi


 Nie miałaś sie do czego doczepić to wykrecilaś kota ogonem... 
Po pierwsze to dziewczyna nie napisała nic o "rozmowie na zywo"! 
Napisała wręcz, ze UTWORZYŁA SWÓJ WĄTEK - jakbyś czytała ze zrozumieniem to byłoby dla ciebie jasnym, ze miała na myśli forum dyskusyjne a nie jakiś Live chat !!! 
 Ale mniejsza o większość !!! 
Wiecie co.....!!??  Od dłuższego czasu zastanawiałam się co jest grane z tym forum.. Co sie tu wyprawia, ze cześć osób za przeproszeniem spiernicza stad gdzie pieprz rośnie po tym jak zostanie zjechane od góry do dołu bo albo ma nie takie zdanie jakie KTOŚ by oczekiwał, albo kupiło nie takie leki a raczej nie z tego źrodła, z którego KTOŚ uważa za jedyne słuszne do tego nie za taka cenę jaka KTOŚ uznaje za odpowiednią! 
Dotarło do mnie, ze atmosferę na tym forum niszczy i sprawia, ze ciągle tocza sie tu jakieś awantury właśnie ten KTOŚ!!!!! 
Najprawdopodobniej jest to jedna żałosna jednostka, która tylko odświeża stronę w poszukiwaniu nowych postów by natychmiast zaatakować ich autora!!!
Ta osoba najwidoczniej jest bardzo wielką frutratką i stara sie wyładować swoje emocje w internecie! W realnym życiu jak mozna sie na tej podstawie wnioskować jest zapewne strasznym tchórzem skoro całe dnie wisi na forum "Medyczka" wtrącając sie obcym kobietom totalnie we wszystko! 
Zreszta wystarczy poczytać sobie te komentarze, przyjrzeć sie slownictwu, składni, stawianiu znaków interpunkcyjnych, itd... żeby zauważyć, które postu pisze dana osoba! 
Jedna kobieta próbuje podporządkować sobie całe forum - to jest istna paranoja!!! Nie rozumiem tego... 
Nie rozumiem jak mozna wpieprzac sie innym w ich decyzje i kompletnie nie szanować cudzych opinii !?? 
Po to przecież TEORETYCZNIE jest to forum! Nie po to żeby promować WOW i WHW i nie po to by probowac siedzieć w naszych portfelach i każdego nazywać albo oszustem albo wyzywać od debilek i kretynek osoby, które śmiały zakupić sobie leki z innego źrodła bo mniej czy więcej zapłaciły! Kazdego kto ma podobny adres e-mail podejrzewać, ze podpisuje sie kilkoma różnymi imionami.. A logiczne argumenty zabijać jakaś pokrętną logiką! 
Szanowny KTOSIU TO NIE TWOJA SPRAWA!!!!!  NIE jesteś tu by oceniać innych bo nikogo tak na prawdę nie obchodzi co akurat TY sobie myślisz! 
Jeśli nie potrafisz odnaleźć sie środowisku i klimacie tego forum to idź na inne albo najlepiej załóż własne!  
 To forum jest specyficzne i do póki będzie istnieć to bedą tu przychodzić różne osoby mające takie czy inne przejścia za sobą! 
I należy to uszanować a nie psuć całą atmosferę bo ktoś napisze coś z czym sie nie zgadzasz.. 
Tyle... Nie mogłam się powstrzymać bo tego co się tu od jakiegoś czasu wyprawia jest nie do zaakceptowania!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sylwia.nowak-14@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zare

Odsprzedam Cytotec 200 firmy Pfizer. Lek oryginalny, zapakowany w listki i pudełka wraz z ulotka. 
Podzielę się swoim doświadczeniem, pomogę i doradzę  :Smile:  
Najchętniej odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam Cytotec 200 firmy Pfizer. Lek oryginalny, zapakowany w listki i pudełka wraz z ulotka. 
> Podzielę się swoim doświadczeniem, pomogę i doradzę  
> Najchętniej odbiór osobisty.


E-mail: cytotecpl@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny...wczoraj doszły mi tabletki z womenhelp, zaraz bede brac, pomozecie? Trzese sie z nerwow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny...wczoraj doszły mi tabletki z womenhelp, zaraz bede brac, pomozecie? Trzese sie z nerwow


     Oczywiście,że pomożemy. Dawaj znać co i jak. Jak Ci idzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny od dwóch tyg spóźnia mi się okres dziś robiłam 3testy i każdy negatywny czy mogę być w ciąży dodam ze nie che już myślę gdzie tabl.skombinowac nam 4art myślę czy wsiąść coś doradzi i bo odchodzę od zmysłów mam juz 3dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny od dwóch tyg spóźnia mi się okres dziś robiłam 3testy i każdy negatywny czy mogę być w ciąży dodam ze nie che już myślę gdzie tabl.skombinowac nam 4art myślę czy wsiąść coś doradzi i bo odchodzę od zmysłów mam juz 3dzieci


Najpierw potwierdź ciążę, skoro testy negatywne. Idz do gina albo na betę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście,że pomożemy. Dawaj znać co i jak. Jak Ci idzie.


Dzieki. Narazie mam straszbw drgwaki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny od dwóch tyg spóźnia mi się okres dziś robiłam 3testy i każdy negatywny czy mogę być w ciąży dodam ze nie che już myślę gdzie tabl.skombinowac nam 4art myślę czy wsiąść coś doradzi i bo odchodzę od zmysłów mam juz 3dzieci


  Na razie nie panikuj. Tak jak napisała koleżanka powyżej - potwierdź ciążę lub jej brak u ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki. Narazie mam straszbw drgwaki


   Zaczęłaś już?

----------


## -zzzzz-

> Zaczęłaś już?


Tak, o 9 wzielam 4 misoprostol, wczoraj mifepritone. Teraz wszystko ustalo, boje sie ze sie nie uda, już próbowałam dwa razy z artrotekiem  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, o 9 wzielam 4 misoprostol, wczoraj mifepritone. Teraz wszystko ustalo, boje sie ze sie nie uda, już próbowałam dwa razy z artrotekiem


    Arthrotec to nie zestaw. Nie ma bata,żeby Ci się z zestawem nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale pierniczysz dziewczyno...myślisz że jak PiS podniesie kary to nikt nie będzie handlował tabletkami?Ha ha ha ale jesteś glupiutka


Nie jestem glupiutka, Pis poczestuje kobiety paragrafen za usuniecie ciazy i bedziecie rodzic i plakac. Zamow wtedy sobie tabletki mądralo, zamow  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O widze ze znowu sie odezwala ta, ktora ma ból dupy, bo dziewczyny wola whw czy wow za 70-80 euro, niz jej (prawdopodobnie oryginalny) zestaw za 1200 zl


Jestem bardzo ciekawa dlaczego znowu wplątujesz mnie w coś z czym nie mam nic wspólnego....??? 
Pojawiam się na tym forum raz na kilka dni - kilka tygodni. Ostatni raz byłam tu gdy zamieściłam wzmiankę dotyczącą moich leków czyli dobrych 5 czy 6 dni temu! 
Przestań wreszcie wycierać sobie mną buzię i rzucać jakieś sugestie w stylu "prawdopodobnie oryginalny zestaw" ! 
Mam przypomnieć sytuację ze zdjęciem z widelcem...!? Nie usłyszałam słowa sprostowania chociaż wielokrotnie nazwałaś mnie oszustką twierdząc, że na pewno nie posiadam oryginalnych leków! Albo jak sie wyraziłaś "wykombinowalam jeden zestaw, który teraz sprzedam 5 razy". Gdy kolejny raz udowodnilam, ze znowu pomawiasz mnie bezpodstawnie rzuciłaś się na mnie, że moja cena jest za wysoka chociaż godzinę wcześniej sama wypisywalas, ze oryginalnych leków mieć nie mogę bo są bardzo drogie i - cytuję: musiałabym wydać na nie kilka tysięcy...  Podałaś nawet cenę Misoprostolu z jak twierdziłaś angielskiej apteki internetowej - 160 funtów!  
To wszystko jest do sprawdzenia, przecież te posty nadal sa na forum!!!! 
Tak więc bardzo Cię proszę nie zawracaj sobie głowy tym co robię z moimi lekami. Pomimo ich ceny dostęp do nich jest ma pewno o wiele bardziej realną formą pomocy niz Twoja wieczna krytyka. Nie dostaję ich za darmo ani nie kupuję za 200 czy 300 zł bo jak wcześniej sama słusznie zauważyłaś są to drogie środki ale sytuacje są rożne i czasem taki szybki dostęp do oryginalnych leków może na prawdę uratować skórę. Niektóre osoby nie mogą a inne nie chcą czekać.. Jeszcze inne zostały juz oszukane (często nie jeden raz!) i zamiast zestawu dostaly tylko Arthrotec lub Cytotec i chcą dobrać do tego Mifepristone, czasem aby ograniczyć koszta Arthrotec kupują w aptece a ode mnie dostają tylko RU! Sama doradzam takim dziewczynom jak zdobyć receptę wiec nie opowiadaj tutaj bredni na mój temat! Wskaż lepiej inną osobę, od której mozna osobiście bez żadnego oczekiwania otrzymać oryginalne Mifepristone, Misoprostol czy tez zestawy Mife&Miso Combipack...?? Najlepiej pooglądaj sobie zdjęcia "tabletki RU" zamieszczane w ogłoszeniach innych osób, porównaj z moimi i wreszcie daj mi święty spokój!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw potwierdź ciążę, skoro testy negatywne. Idz do gina albo na betę.


" BETA " to ten sam hormon, który wykrywa domowy test ciążowy tylko z badania krwi masz tez  jego ilośc a z moczu tylko samą obecność.  Na podstawie ilości możesz określić, w którym jesteś tygodniu ale jeśli hormonu nie ma w moczu to nie będzie go tez we krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> " BETA " to ten sam hormon, który wykrywa domowy test ciążowy tylko z badania krwi masz tez  jego ilośc a z moczu tylko samą obecność.  Na podstawie ilości możesz określić, w którym jesteś tygodniu ale jeśli hormonu nie ma w moczu to nie będzie go tez we krwi.


Zgadza sie, ale testy ciążowe nie sa tak czułe jak badanie krwi. Test moze byc negatywny, a beta bedzie rosla, jak osiagnie pewien poziom, to test zacznie wychodzić pozytywny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> " BETA " to ten sam hormon, który wykrywa domowy test ciążowy tylko z badania krwi masz tez  jego ilośc a z moczu tylko samą obecność.  Na podstawie ilości możesz określić, w którym jesteś tygodniu ale jeśli hormonu nie ma w moczu to nie będzie go tez we krwi.


    Dlatego powinna iść do ginekologa i się zbadać. Ja osobiście robiłam 4 testy i wszystkie były negatywne, zatem była przekonana,że w ciąży nie jestem. A jak już trafiłam do ginekologa, to okazało się,że jestem w 12 tygodniu!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 12tygodniu ciazy. Za chwile rozpocznie sie 13, czy jest jeszcze szansa na zazycie tych 
leków? Pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec to nie zestaw. Nie ma bata,żeby Ci się z zestawem nie udało.


Strasznie boli, i brzuch msm twardy jak piłka, nic poza tym :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 12tygodniu ciazy. Za chwile rozpocznie sie 13, czy jest jeszcze szansa na zazycie tych 
> leków? Pomocy


   Szansa jest, ale ryzyko ogromne. 13 tydzień, zanim zorganizujesz tabletki, to może Ci 15 tydzień zastać, jak bym się bała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Strasznie boli, i brzuch msm twardy jak piłka, nic poza tym


   Na pewno się ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykły 20 tab za 160zł, przesyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, oraz płatne przy odbiorze, śledzenie przesyłki poprzez emonitorin poczty polskiej, możliwy odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno się ruszy.


Chyba mi wody odeszly, cała sie zmoczylam. Straszny ból, wzielam 3apapy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy ktos wie gdzie szybko zakupie takie tabletki bez oszustwa? Zalezy mi na czasie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 12tygodniu ciazy. Za chwile rozpocznie sie 13, czy jest jeszcze szansa na zazycie tych 
> leków? Pomocy


Ja udane podejście z lekami miałam w 14-tym tygodniu. I proszę od razu tu na mnie nie krzyczec, ze dopuscilam żeby było tak późno :/ Wcześniej dwa razy bralam Arthrotec - w 7-mym tygodniu zażyłam12 tabletek i w 10-tym  drugi raz Arthrotec - 20 tabletek! Niestety jest jak widać jestem jedna z osób, na które Arthrotec po prostu kompletnie nie działa  :Frown:   koleżanka dała mi namiar na lekarza, który robi zabiegi ale jak powiedział cenę to dosłownie kapcie mi spadły!!! Nigdy nie zdobylabym takiej kasy a juz zwłaszcza w tak krótkim czasie wiec leki to była moja jedyna deska ratunku! Jak chcesz to opowiem Ci jak to u mnie przebiegało, jak się czułam, itd.. Postaram się pomoc na ile tylko będę w stanie. Jeśli chcesz to napisz do mnie: jagodowa.jagoda85@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy ktos wie gdzie szybko zakupie takie tabletki bez oszustwa? Zalezy mi na czasie!


Mi w 13tym pomogla ta pani . juz kiedys ja polecilam i teraz tez polecam :beata.beti40@interia.pl . szybka wysylka i naprawde dobry kontakt .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 12tygodniu ciazy. Za chwile rozpocznie sie 13, czy jest jeszcze szansa na zazycie tych 
> leków? Pomocy


Odezwij sie . postaram sie pomoc 575* 823 *497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny...wczoraj doszły mi tabletki z womenhelp, zaraz bede brac, pomozecie? Trzese sie z nerwow


Więcej strachu niż to wszystko warte. Ważne mieć kogoś przy sobie na wszelki wypadek, bo po Misoprostolu pojawiły się zawroty głowy i silne osłabienie. Zaopatrz się też w Ibuprom czy inny środek przeciwbólowy bo po wzięciu Misoprostolu pojawiły się na prawdę silne bóle brzucha. Po zażyciu Mifepristonu nic się nie działo. Wszystko przebiegło tak jak w instrukcji. Napisz do WHW, że masz leki z innego źródło i liczysz na ich pomoc w trakcie. WOW niestety bardzo późno odpowiada a WHW bardzo szybko i pomaga to rozwiać wątpliwości. 
Wiem co to stres, sami zamówiliśmy 3 zestawy w tej całej paranoi. Jest już po wszystkim, wszystko przebiegło tak jak napisane w instrukcji, teraz usg po 2 tygodniach dla potwierdzenia. Oby jedna kuracja" wystarczyła. Instrukcja z WHW chyba jest lepiej napisana jak byś chciała, ale to pewnie kwestia gustu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ile razy mozna uzyc arthrotecu? ? Jestem juz po 3 probie i nic... A to 11 tydz i pisalam do wow a one mi odmówiły. ... Pomozcie  :Frown: ((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec to nie zestaw. Nie ma bata,żeby Ci się z zestawem nie udało.


Misoprostol zaczyna działać w większości przypadków od 1 do 4 godzin po zażyciu. Czasem zaczyna działać wcześniej lub  później bo każdy organizm jest inny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ile razy mozna uzyc arthrotecu? ? Jestem juz po 3 probie i nic... A to 11 tydz i pisalam do wow a one mi odmówiły. ... Pomozcie ((


Napisz do WHW, może one pomogą, jest z nimi lepszy kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ile razy mozna uzyc arthrotecu? ? Jestem juz po 3 probie i nic... A to 11 tydz i pisalam do wow a one mi odmówiły. ... Pomozcie ((


To wypełnij konsultacje, podajac nizszy tydzien ciazy. Polecam whw. Ja tak zrobiłam, teraz jestem w trakcie brania tabletek. Odeszly wody, narazie bol zniknal, zaraz biorę druga dawke. Jestem dobrej mysli. Wczesniej bralam Arthrotec i nic sie nie działo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz do WHW, może one pomogą, jest z nimi lepszy kontakt.


Nie przyznawaj sie, napisz, ze to 7 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No też  można, nie przyznać się do tego, który tc. Z WHW nierejestrowana paczka szła 4 dni, zamówiona we wtorek a w piątek już była w skrzynce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego powinna iść do ginekologa i się zbadać. Ja osobiście robiłam 4 testy i wszystkie były negatywne, zatem była przekonana,że w ciąży nie jestem. A jak już trafiłam do ginekologa, to okazało się,że jestem w 12 tygodniu!!!


ale czy to możliwe żeby 3testy się pomyliły dodam ze każdy innej firmy i oprócz tego ze przytyłam mam upławy i bol brzucha jak na okres od kilku dni innych objawów nie mam na betę i go gina mogę dopiero pi świętach chyba zwariuję do tego czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Siedze na toalecie i caly czas ze mnie chlupie. Bol mniejszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy przyjdzie mi paczka ze strony women jezeli dzis zamowie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z WHW idzie bardzo szybko. U nas paczka zamówiona w poniedziałek paczką nierejestrowaną i w piątek była już w skrzynce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy przyjdzie mi paczka ze strony women jezeli dzis zamowie?


Teraz święta, to moze dłużej, ale do dwóch tygodni bedziesz ja miala.

----------


## Leen

Jutro odbieram  w aptece tabletki siedze na tej stronie od tygodnia i sledze wszystko mam nadzieje ze na mnie zadziałają strasznie sie boje bede sama w domu :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro odbieram  w aptece tabletki siedze na tej stronie od tygodnia i sledze wszystko mam nadzieje ze na mnie zadziałają strasznie sie boje bede sama w domu :/


Lepiej by było gdyby ktoś był przy Tobie. Z zestawami od WHW czy WOW jest na prawdę małe prawdopodobieństwo, że coś może pójść nie tak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bede miala tylko art. Moze wiesz jak to dawkować?  To maja trzeca ciąża pierwsza usunelam w szpitalu.. Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie?  (Chodzi mi o jakieś komplikacje przy drugiej aborcji)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bede miala tylko art. Moze wiesz jak to dawkować?  To maja trzeca ciąża pierwsza usunelam w szpitalu.. Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie?  (Chodzi mi o jakieś komplikacje przy drugiej aborcji)


Na stronie WOW czy WHW masz instrukcje jak to zrobić. Napisz do WHW, powinny Cię  przeprowadzić przez to.

----------


## Leen

Dzieki za ODP.  A czy ty jestes juz po?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za ODP.  A czy ty jestes juz po?


Tak. Tylko, że po zestawie od WHW. Wszystko przebiegło według instrukcji od nich otrzmanej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bede miala tylko art. Moze wiesz jak to dawkować?  To maja trzeca ciąża pierwsza usunelam w szpitalu.. Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie?  (Chodzi mi o jakieś komplikacje przy drugiej aborcji)


Jesli masz sam arthrotec to
DOUSTNIE miedzy dziaslo a policzek lub pod jezyk wkladasz 4 tabletki. Trzymasz 30 minut. Rdzenie(tabletka w srodku) wyrzucasz reszte papki połykasz. O tak co 3 godziny  czyli np 10, 13, 16. 
DOPOCHWOWO. Kroisz 4 tabletki na pol i wyciagasz rdzen. Wkładasz najgłębiej jak sie da i tak co 3 godziny. Sposob ten jest ryzykowny bo trafiajac do lekarza moze ten wykryc resztki tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

musze dokonac aborcij, doradzcie czy lepsze beda tabletki arthrotic forte  czy zwykle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie . postaram sie pomoc 575* 823 *497


Kimkolwiek jesteś nie bądź perfidna!  Przecież wiadomym jest, ze nie SPRZEDASZ tej dziewczynie nic innego jak tylko Arthrotec! Ewentualnie Cytotec ale nawet w to watpię! Dziewczyna napisała, ze jest w 12-tym prawie 13-tym tygodniu więc skoro masz się za kogoś kto oferuje POMOC to powinnaś wiedzieć, że ona nie ma juz czasu na pomyłki i nieudane próby!!! A skuteczności oryginalnego zestawu Mifepristone i Misoprostol nawet nie da się porównać ze skutecznością a raczej loterią przy próbach z Arthroteciem! Oczywiście jeśli dysponujesz takim zestawem to zamieść zdjęcia - na tym forum modne są takie z widelcem i karteczką z dzisiejszą datą  :Smile:   Wtedy jak najbardziej mozna będzie uznać, że faktycznie chcesz pomoc a nie wykorzystac okazję na szybki zarobek bo dziewczyna jest zdesperowana!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> musze dokonac aborcij, doradzcie czy lepsze beda tabletki arthrotic forte  czy zwykle


Najlepszy będzie zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy będzie zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol


ale mam tylko arthrotec i nie wiem czy wystarczy jestem w 6 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale mam tylko arthrotec i nie wiem czy wystarczy jestem w 6 tyg


No chyba, ze tak. Czyli masz trzy wyjścia: 

1. Podjąć próbę z samym Arthroteckiem 

2. Zamówić od WOW lub WHW lub kupić na miejscu w Polsce zestaw Mife + Miso

3. Dokupić samą tabletkę Mifepristone czyli RU486 i zrobić z niej zestaw łącząc z Arthroteckiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale mam tylko arthrotec i nie wiem czy wystarczy jestem w 6 tyg


   6 tydzień to jeszcze nie tragedia, próbuj. Nie ma znaczenia czy zwykły czy forte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale czy to możliwe żeby 3testy się pomyliły dodam ze każdy innej firmy i oprócz tego ze przytyłam mam upławy i bol brzucha jak na okres od kilku dni innych objawów nie mam na betę i go gina mogę dopiero pi świętach chyba zwariuję do tego czasu


  No ja Ci napisałam, że ja robiłam 4 - każdy był z innej firmy, ale to że ja tak miałam to wcale nie znaczy,że i u Ciebie tak jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem 8/9 TC mam receptę na dwa opakowania arthrotec 200 wykupic dwa czy jedno wystarczy? Nie wiem ile jest tabletek w opakowaniu :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba mi wody odeszly, cała sie zmoczylam. Straszny ból, wzielam 3apapy


  I jak Ci idzie? Co się u Ciebie dzieje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem 8/9 TC mam receptę na dwa opakowania arthrotec 200 wykupic dwa czy jedno wystarczy? Nie wiem ile jest tabletek w opakowaniu :/


   W opakowaniu jest 20 tabletek. Wykup na wszelki wypadek 2 opakowania. Arthrotec jest w tzw. wykazie A i nie wszystkie apteki robią odpisy na Arthrotec - no chyba,że trafisz do takiej w której robią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy probowal ktos samym arthroteckiem i czy mu sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy probowal ktos samym arthroteckiem i czy mu sie udalo?


    Wielu osobom się udaje. Nie ma co panikować i z góry zakładać,że się nie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A wiec wykupię dwa opakowania 
Pierwsza dawke wezme w piatek kolo godziny 10 mam nadzieje ze wszystko sie uda  bo juz malo czasu zostalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, brałam art jakieś 2/3 tyg temu, nic się nie działo po 3 dawkach. Dopiero po tygodniu od wzięcia tabletek zaczęłam krwawić. Krwawienie było duże jednak boje się, że mogło się do końca to nie udać. Piersi mnie już nie bolą, nie są powiększone jednak mimo to mam pewne obawy. Brzuch mam taki jakby opuchnięty. Czy któraś z Was tak miała ?
Jutro kupię test, zobaczymy co pokaże, do lekarza idę po świętach.
Piszę bo może któraś z Was miała podobne objawy? Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, brałam art jakieś 2/3 tyg temu, nic się nie działo po 3 dawkach. Dopiero po tygodniu od wzięcia tabletek zaczęłam krwawić. Krwawienie było duże jednak boje się, że mogło się do końca to nie udać. Piersi mnie już nie bolą, nie są powiększone jednak mimo to mam pewne obawy. Brzuch mam taki jakby opuchnięty. Czy któraś z Was tak miała ?
> Jutro kupię test, zobaczymy co pokaże, do lekarza idę po świętach.
> Piszę bo może któraś z Was miała podobne objawy? Proszę o odpowiedź


Nie wiem czy to dobrze, ze będziesz tyle czekać z wizyta u gina.. 
Na wszelki wypadek kontroluj czy nie masz gorączki!!! Pamiętaj, że gorączka jest sygnałem rozwijającego sie w organizmie stanu zapalnego! Drugim objawem jest ból w miejscu tego zakażenia czyli jeśli zaczął by Cię bardzo mocno bolec brzuch, miałabyś ponad 38 stopni temperatury, dreszcze, słabość i uczucie ogólnego rozbicia to nie czekaj broń Boże ze zrobieniem USG! 
Takie symptomy towarzyszą nie do końca oczyszczonej macicy przez co mozna narobić sobie na prawdę poważnych kłopotów zdrowotnych!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 5 8 6 9 1 5*9 1 5
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a . p l
n e t p o r a d n i a. p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy to dobrze, ze będziesz tyle czekać z wizyta u gina.. 
> Na wszelki wypadek kontroluj czy nie masz gorączki!!! Pamiętaj, że gorączka jest sygnałem rozwijającego sie w organizmie stanu zapalnego! Drugim objawem jest ból w miejscu tego zakażenia czyli jeśli zaczął by Cię bardzo mocno bolec brzuch, miałabyś ponad 38 stopni temperatury, dreszcze, słabość i uczucie ogólnego rozbicia to nie czekaj broń Boże ze zrobieniem USG! 
> Takie symptomy towarzyszą nie do końca oczyszczonej macicy przez co mozna narobić sobie na prawdę poważnych kłopotów zdrowotnych!


Gorączki nie mam, dreszczy czy słabości także nie odczuwam. Czasem tylko mam kłucie w dole brzucha no i od 2 dni biały lepki śluz (może oznacza nadejście miesiączki) Jutro zrobię test bo do lekarza już nie ma opcji abym dostała się przed świętami.. mam nadzieje, że wszystko jest w porządku.  Denerwuje się bo po zażyciu tabletek nic się nie działo, dopiero po paru dniach zaczęło się krwawienie ze skrzepami i nie wiem czy wypadło to co powinno wypaść.. nic takiego nie zauważyłam, stąd moje obawy. Może nie potrzebnie i sama sobie wmawiam, że się nie do końca wszystko oczyściło albo czy w ogóle się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak myslicie lepiej wziasc arthrotec pod jezyk czy do pochwy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, brałam art jakieś 2/3 tyg temu, nic się nie działo po 3 dawkach. Dopiero po tygodniu od wzięcia tabletek zaczęłam krwawić. Krwawienie było duże jednak boje się, że mogło się do końca to nie udać. Piersi mnie już nie bolą, nie są powiększone jednak mimo to mam pewne obawy. Brzuch mam taki jakby opuchnięty. Czy któraś z Was tak miała ?
> Jutro kupię test, zobaczymy co pokaże, do lekarza idę po świętach.
> Piszę bo może któraś z Was miała podobne objawy? Proszę o odpowiedź


Test moze wychodzic falszywie pozytywny do 3-4 tygodni, wiec nic sie z niego nie nie dowiesz. Zrób dwa razy betę, jesli spada to sie udalo, jesli rosnie to nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam małe opakowanie, 20 sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7 tyg w piątek planuje zażyć leki i rozpocząć zabieg powiedzcie ile godzin mniej więcej godzin będzie trwało jak silny jest ból brzucha ? Boję się strasznie tym bardziej ze od 3 dni me za mnie straszne mdłości mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7 tyg w piątek planuje zażyć leki i rozpocząć zabieg powiedzcie ile godzin mniej więcej godzin będzie trwało jak silny jest ból brzucha ? Boję się strasznie tym bardziej ze od 3 dni me za mnie straszne mdłości mam


    To wszystko o co pytasz, to moim zdaniem sprawa indywidualna. Nie bój się, rób zabieg z nastawieniem,że musisz to zrobić, że nie masz innego wyjścia. Przeżyjesz, wszystko będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam małe opakowanie, 20 sztuk.


   Miało być całe opakowanie - literówka, przepraszam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To prawda dziękuję :/ martwię się tylko tym ze będę nie czynna całe święta a w niedzielę mam wyjazd do rodziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To prawda dziękuję :/ martwię się tylko tym ze będę nie czynna całe święta a w niedzielę mam wyjazd do rodziny


    To dlaczego chcesz to zrobić przed samymi świętami? Może pomyśl o jakimś bardziej dogodnym terminie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niemam innej opcji by miec kilka dni wolnego jak święta no cóż będzie co ma być :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niemam innej opcji by miec kilka dni wolnego jak święta no cóż będzie co ma być :/


    To może w przyszły weekend?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ehh teraz to już wzatpilam ale chyba im dłużej będę czekać tym bardziej będę się bała liczę ze piątek i sobota i będzie po najgorszym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ehh teraz to już wzatpilam ale chyba im dłużej będę czekać tym bardziej będę się bała liczę ze piątek i sobota i będzie po najgorszym


   Ok, już nic się nie odzywam,żeby nie zasiewać w Tobie ziarna niepewności :Smile: . Będę trzymała za Ciebie kciuki. Będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestem w 7 tyg w piątek planuje zażyć leki i rozpocząć zabieg powiedzcie ile godzin mniej więcej godzin będzie trwało jak silny jest ból brzucha ? Boję się strasznie tym bardziej ze od 3 dni me za mnie straszne mdłości mam


Masz inne wyjście  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Mam całe opakowanie Methotrexatu. Może ktoś ma chęć odkupic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz inne wyjście


   Jejku, to znowu Ty??!!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestem w 7 tyg w piątek planuje zażyć leki i rozpocząć zabieg powiedzcie ile godzin mniej więcej godzin będzie trwało jak silny jest ból brzucha ? Boję się strasznie tym bardziej ze od 3 dni me za mnie straszne mdłości mam


Strach coś Ci mówi....że chcesz zrobić coś niebezpiecznego, może się zastanów jeszcze.Aborcji nie zapomni nigdy,ani Twoje serce, ani Twój organizm. Nieplanowana ciąża to nie rak mózgu, to nie choroba...to Twoje dziecko i tego nic nie zmieni nawet aborcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Strach coś Ci mówi....że chcesz zrobić coś niebezpiecznego, może się zastanów jeszcze.Aborcji nie zapomni nigdy,ani Twoje serce, ani Twój organizm. Nieplanowana ciąża to nie rak mózgu, to nie choroba...to Twoje dziecko i tego nic nie zmieni nawet aborcja.


    Karolina, nie rozgaduj się za bardzo, bo już skończył się Twój dyżur.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina, nie rozgaduj się za bardzo, bo już skończył się Twój dyżur.


 :Big Grin:  bardzo lubię u ludzi ironiczne poczucie humoru  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo lubię u ludzi ironiczne poczucie humoru


  Dobranoc. Jutro Wielki Czwartek, idź już spać, bo do kościoła się nie wyśpisz i jeszcze przyśniesz a chrapanie strasznie się niesie w kościele.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobranoc. Jutro Wielki Czwartek, idź już spać, bo do kościoła się nie wyśpisz i jeszcze przyśniesz a chrapanie strasznie się niesie w kościele.


Hahaha je.blam haha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hahaha je.blam haha


    Kochana, to nie ma co się śmieć :Smile: . Ty też lepiej już idź spać i jutro na kolanach do kościoła Ty bezbożnico, która ciążę usunęła :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To wszystko o co pytasz, to moim zdaniem sprawa indywidualna. Nie bój się, rób zabieg z nastawieniem,że musisz to zrobić, że nie masz innego wyjścia. Przeżyjesz, wszystko będzie dobrze.


Dokładnie. W większości przypadków po zażyciu Misoprostolu najgorsze jest pierwsze kilka godzin. A później to ciężko powiedzieć. Najgorsze będzie prawdopodobnie pierwsze kilka godzin po zażyciu Misoprostolu.  Zaopatrz się w zapas Ibuprofenu. Po zażyciu Mifepristonu nie powinno sie nic dziać więc możesz wziąć wcześniej i nie musisz czekać do weekendu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Chętnie odkupię opakowanie, a nawet dwa. Bo jestem dzisiaj po zabiegu i nie pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ehh teraz to już wzatpilam ale chyba im dłużej będę czekać tym bardziej będę się bała liczę ze piątek i sobota i będzie po najgorszym


Ja tez zrobię to w piatek jesli chcesz wejdz tu rano to bedziemy w kontakcie na bieżąco

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak Ci idzie? Co się u Ciebie dzieje?


Dziekuje ze pytasz, wszystko poszło jakies pol godziny po drugiej dawce, bol byl mocny, az nie mogłam sie wyprostować i nagle poszło do toalety i jak ręką odjal, przestalo boleć. Widzialam niestety, ale przynajmniej jestem pewna ze sie udalo. Padlam wczoraj spać, a dzisiaj krwawienie jak przy okresie, lekko boli brzuch. Jestem przeogromnie szczesliwa, i żałuję, ze wcześniej nie zaczęłam od zestawu, tylko babrałam sie z arthro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle lub spotkam się osobiscie tel: 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Mam całe opakowanie Methotrexatu. Może ktoś ma chęć odkupic?


Methotrexatu całe opakowanie? Podrzuć zdjecia i cene to bedziemy rozmawiać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Methotrexatu całe opakowanie? Podrzuć zdjecia i cene to bedziemy rozmawiać


   Podaj maila - tam pogadamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam CYTOTEC ( 200 mcg. Misoprostol) firmy Pfizer. 
Blistry fabrycznie zapakowane, nienaruszone, opisane. 
Odbiór osobisty, ewentualnie paczka24, Pocztex, etc.. 

E-mail: cytotecpl@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Chętnie odkupię opakowanie, a nawet dwa. Bo jestem dzisiaj po zabiegu i nie pomogło.


   To zamów zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Methotrexatu całe opakowanie? Podrzuć zdjecia i cene to bedziemy rozmawiać


Najpierw dowiedz sie jak ten lek działa na organizm bo z tego co widać to strach sie bać :/ 

" Methotrexat jest bardzo toksyczny. Jego stężenie we krwi powinno być monitorowane, dla większego bezpieczeństwa jego stosowania. Przenika do płynu mózgowo-rdzeniowego. Przenika również do jam surowiczych ciała, jamy otrzewnej, jamy opłucnej. Powolna eliminacja leku z płynu wysiękowego przedłuża jego toksyczne działanie na organizm. W dużych dawkach może powodować niewydolność nerek, wątroby, zapalenia skóry, naczyń krwionośnych. Uszkadza również szpik i błony śluzowe. Może powodować stany zapalne błony śluzowej, biegunki, nudności, nadżerki, wypadanie włosów. Podany dokanałowo jest również neurotoksyczny. "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw dowiedz sie jak ten lek działa na organizm bo z tego co widać to strach sie bać :/ 
> 
> " Methotrexat jest bardzo toksyczny. Jego stężenie we krwi powinno być monitorowane, dla większego bezpieczeństwa jego stosowania. Przenika do płynu mózgowo-rdzeniowego. Przenika również do jam surowiczych ciała, jamy otrzewnej, jamy opłucnej. Powolna eliminacja leku z płynu wysiękowego przedłuża jego toksyczne działanie na organizm. W dużych dawkach może powodować niewydolność nerek, wątroby, zapalenia skóry, naczyń krwionośnych. Uszkadza również szpik i błony śluzowe. Może powodować stany zapalne błony śluzowej, biegunki, nudności, nadżerki, wypadanie włosów. Podany dokanałowo jest również neurotoksyczny. "


   Zapominałaś tyko dodać,że przy dłuższym stosowaniu. A poza tym nikt nie jest głupi i raczej większość doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę,że ten lek odkupi od dziewczyny osoba handlująca Arthroteckiem po,żeby sprzedawać po kilka tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie jetem po pierwszej dawce brzuch lekko boli jak na miesiączkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Mam całe opakowanie Methotrexatu. Może ktoś ma chęć odkupic?


Cena?? Podaj kontakt do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cena?? Podaj kontakt do siebie


   Podaj swój odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapominałaś tyko dodać,że przy dłuższym stosowaniu. A poza tym nikt nie jest głupi i raczej większość doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę,że ten lek odkupi od dziewczyny osoba handlująca Arthroteckiem po,żeby sprzedawać po kilka tabletek.


Na pewno masz racje kochana, ze to do handlu.. Jednak wystarczy poszukać w internecie - juz kilka lat temu jeden pan sprzedawał takie kombinacje Methotrexatu i Arth i dwie klientki umarly a kolejne dwie wylądowały w szpitalu w ciężkim stanie! Jest artykuł - facet (bodajże z Podkarpacia) dostał 7 lat więzienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te panie raczej nie brały tego przewlekłe tylko tak żeby usunąć ciąże - przynamniej tak wynika z artykulu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpie zestaw WHW orginalnie zapakowany dopiero odebrany. Mi arthrotec nie pomógł i wiecej nie probuje a zamówiłam. Ktos chce kupić, pisac ewella5@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobietki mam tylko 4tabl art myślicie ze uda się jak wezmę doradzcie coś bo wariuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietki mam tylko 4tabl art myślicie ze uda się jak wezmę doradzcie coś bo wariuje


   Raczej wątpliwa sprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy! Od drugiej dawki minely 2h mialam lekki bol brzucha przed chwila poleciało mi trochę wody i po chwili wypadl płód i tyle teraz zero boli i malutko krwi
Czy tak powinno byc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy! Od drugiej dawki minely 2h mialam lekki bol brzucha przed chwila poleciało mi trochę wody i po chwili wypadl płód i tyle teraz zero boli i malutko krwi
> Czy tak powinno byc?


   Skoro jesteś pewna,że płód wypadł, to masz pewność,że się powiodło. Reszta to indywidualna sprawa każdego organizmu. Musisz się teraz obserwować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Te panie raczej nie brały tego przewlekłe tylko tak żeby usunąć ciąże - przynamniej tak wynika z artykulu.


    Ty naprawdę wierzysz w to,że po zażyciu kilku (jakichkolwiek) tabletek można umrzeć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpie zestaw WHW orginalnie zapakowany dopiero odebrany. Mi arthrotec nie pomógł i wiecej nie probuje a zamówiłam. Ktos chce kupić, pisac ewella5@buziaczek.pl


Tzn. bralas Arthrotec i postanowilas urodzić? Wiesz, ze dziecko moze być chore ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 12tygodniu ciazy. Za chwile rozpocznie sie 13, czy jest jeszcze szansa na zazycie tych 
> leków? Pomocy


Mam orginalny zestaw z WHW dzisiaj odebrałam , probowałam z arthrotekiem ale nic zostałam oszukana i zamówiłam orginalny na stronie WHW czekałam 3 tyg i juz nie chce probowac , moge odsprzedac. napisz dagawhw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tzn. bralas Arthrotec i postanowilas urodzić? Wiesz, ze dziecko moze być chore ?


Tak. Czekam na badania prenatalne jesli wszystko bedzie ok to urodze narazie lekarz powiedział ze płód sie rozwija dobrze ale musze miec 100% pewności ze dziecko bedzie zdrowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tzn. bralas Arthrotec i postanowilas urodzić? Wiesz, ze dziecko moze być chore ?


   A Ty wiesz,że wcale tak nie musi być?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty wiesz,że wcale tak nie musi być?


Teraz są takie badania i tyle ich jest ze można wiekszośc chorów wykryc. Arthrotec tez niby miał powodować poronienie a tu są osoby które brały po kilka razy i sie nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz są takie badania i tyle ich jest ze można wiekszośc chorów wykryc. Arthrotec tez niby miał powodować poronienie a tu są osoby które brały po kilka razy i sie nie udało.


   Ależ oczywiście,że tak!!! Po co zaraz dziewczynę stresować i mówić,że chore dziecko urodzi?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Czekam na badania prenatalne jesli wszystko bedzie ok to urodze narazie lekarz powiedział ze płód sie rozwija dobrze ale musze miec 100% pewności ze dziecko bedzie zdrowe.


To po co chciałaś usówać i sie tym trułaś? Dla mnie to kompletnie nieodpowiedzialne ale życze zdrowia dla maleństwa a Tobie rozumu w przyszłości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Strach coś Ci mówi....że chcesz zrobić coś niebezpiecznego, może się zastanów jeszcze.Aborcji nie zapomni nigdy,ani Twoje serce, ani Twój organizm. Nieplanowana ciąża to nie rak mózgu, to nie choroba...to Twoje dziecko i tego nic nie zmieni nawet aborcja.


Pierdolisz babo,podlecz się na główkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

skontaktuj się z nami.

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 5 8 6 9 1 5*9 1 5
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a . p l
n e t p o r a d n i a. p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez zrobię to w piatek jesli chcesz wejdz tu rano to bedziemy w kontakcie na bieżąco


 ja niestety pewnie dopiero  po poludniu zacznę bo do 15.30 jestem w pracy ale będę od rana z tobą i dolacze w trajcie @

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc!Mam do odsprzedania cale opakowanie.Nie potrzebuje ich juz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie mam pytanie  do tych po i u których artho. Podziałal ile godzin ? dni trwała u was akcja nim było po jak długo jeszcze po krwalilyscie jakie leki przeciwbolowe bralyscie ? Ile po ponownie wspolzylyscie ? Dzięki za wszelkie rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12 szt to 140 zł z wysyłka za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci lub 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oswiecimia, moge tez dowieźć za dopłatą do około 50 km
Pozdrawiam
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny od tyg spóźnia mi się okres robiłam 4testy wszystkie negatywne wyszły ale okresu nadal niemam żadnych boli piersi jakości brak tylko częste oddawanie moczu i trochę przytylam brzuch po olewa jak na okres juz od dawna co robić no fiksuje?dodam ze gin i beta możliwa dopiero po świętach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny od tyg spóźnia mi się okres robiłam 4testy wszystkie negatywne wyszły ale okresu nadal niemam żadnych boli piersi jakości brak tylko częste oddawanie moczu i trochę przytylam brzuch po olewa jak na okres juz od dawna co robić no fiksuje?dodam ze gin i beta możliwa dopiero po świętach


Nic teraz nie zrobisz czekaj cierpliwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja niestety pewnie dopiero  po poludniu zacznę bo do 15.30 jestem w pracy ale będę od rana z tobą i dolacze w trajcie @


U mnie juz po wszystkim nie wytrzymalam wzięłam tabletki wczoraj mi sie udalo 
Tobie życzę powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie juz po wszystkim nie wytrzymalatm wzięłam tabletki wczoraj mi sie udalo 
> Tobie życzę powodzenia!


 dzieki probowalac artho . Czy zestawem ? Odrazu się ruszylo czy po którejś  dawce ? Jak się dziś czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzieki probowalac artho . Czy zestawem ? Odrazu się ruszylo czy po którejś  dawce ? Jak się dziś czujesz?


Sam artho. Dwie godziny po drugiej dawce bol brzucha wyleciało troche wody z krwia po 5min wypadl płód 20min pozniej dostalam bardzo dużego krwotoku ogromne skrzepy tak przez 40min później juz jak przy miesiaczce w nocy trochę bolał brzuch a teraz juz okej nic nie boli troszke krwi 
Dodam ze przy trzeciej dawce zwymiotowałam wiec właściwie to jej nie wziemal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam artho. Dwie godziny po drugiej dawce bol brzucha wyleciało troche wody z krwia po 5min wypadl płód 20min pozniej dostalam bardzo dużego krwotoku ogromne skrzepy tak przez 40min później juz jak przy miesiaczce w nocy trochę bolał brzuch a teraz juz okej nic nie boli troszke krwi 
> Dodam ze przy trzeciej dawce zwymiotowałam wiec właściwie to jej nie wziemal


To w którym ty byłaś tygodniu, ze były juz wody płodowe i widoczny płód...?? 
A lozysko? Bo powyżej 12 tygodnia powinno być tez takie początkowe lozysko! 
Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu i babka, od której miałam zestaw uprzedziła mnie, ze juz w takim wysokim tygodniu to nie będzie sam pęcherz ciążowy tylko właśnie fragmentarycznie wytworzone lozysko i faktycznie tak było! Najpierw wypadł płód na pepowinie cieniutkiej a potem taki jakby Sony kawałek mięsa. Przepraszam za obrzydliwy opis ale tak to wyglądało :/  Nie wiem czy używam prawidłowych nazw bo mogłam coś zle zapamiętać jednak mam nadzieje, ze ogólnie wiadomo o co mi chodzi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sam artho. Dwie godziny po drugiej dawce bol brzucha wyleciało troche wody z krwia po 5min wypadl płód 20min pozniej dostalam bardzo dużego krwotoku ogromne skrzepy tak przez 40min później juz jak przy miesiaczce w nocy trochę bolał brzuch a teraz juz okej nic nie boli troszke krwi 
> Dodam ze przy trzeciej dawce zwymiotowałam wiec właściwie to jej nie wziemal


 uuuu a nie miałaś obaw przy krwotok nie czulaś że ci słabo itp?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To w którym ty byłaś tygodniu, ze były juz wody płodowe i widoczny płód...?? 
> A lozysko? Bo powyżej 12 tygodnia powinno być tez takie początkowe lozysko! 
> Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu i babka, od której miałam zestaw uprzedziła mnie, ze juz w takim wysokim tygodniu to nie będzie sam pęcherz ciążowy tylko właśnie fragmentarycznie wytworzone lozysko i faktycznie tak było! Najpierw wypadł płód na pepowinie cieniutkiej a potem taki jakby Sony kawałek mięsa. Przepraszam za obrzydliwy opis ale tak to wyglądało :/  Nie wiem czy używam prawidłowych nazw bo mogłam coś zle zapamiętać jednak mam nadzieje, ze ogólnie wiadomo o co mi chodzi


Bylam w 9TC Nie napisalam ze mi wody odeszły tylko wygladalo to jak woda z krwia bylo bardziej koloru różowego a płód byl wielkosci kciuka widac bylo cieniutka pępowinę przezroczystą raczki nóżki (mialam go w reku wiec wiem jak wygladal) pozniej wyleciały duze skrzepy duzo krwi..  To moja druga aborcja pierwsza byla w 20TC i to wygladalo zupełnie inaczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uuuu a nie miałaś obaw przy krwotok nie czulaś że ci słabo itp?


Jak zaczął sie krwotok bylam przestraszona ale ogólnie czułam sie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a nie balyscie sie ze bedziecie same w domu wrazie gdyby coś poszło nie tak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 7 tygodniu właśnie odebrałam tabletki  planowałam zrobić to po świętach ale tak myślę czy nie przyjąć ich dziś odrazu może głupie wpytanie mówicie ze czesc wypluc  to znaczy co ?ile godzin u was to trwało ? Jak z kwestią bólu silny bylo wam slabo w trakcie? Prosze pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7 tygodniu właśnie odebrałam tabletki  planowałam zrobić to po świętach ale tak myślę czy nie przyjąć ich dziś odrazu może głupie wpytanie mówicie ze czesc wypluc  to znaczy co ?ile godzin u was to trwało ? Jak z kwestią bólu silny bylo wam slabo w trakcie? Prosze pomozcie


Dziewczyny pisały ze to rdzeń trzeba wypluć poczujesz cos takiego twardego i bedziesz wiedziala ze to to ja mialam ból jak przy miesiaczce czasami troche mocniejszy ale nie bylo zle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec cena47zl plus koszta odbioru.chetne prosze o e-mail pod tym postem

Quertyx@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec cena47zl plus koszta odbioru.chetne prosze o e-mail pod tym postem


Quertyx@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylam w 9TC Nie napisalam ze mi wody odeszły tylko wygladalo to jak woda z krwia bylo bardziej koloru różowego a płód byl wielkosci kciuka widac bylo cieniutka pępowinę przezroczystą raczki nóżki (mialam go w reku wiec wiem jak wygladal) pozniej wyleciały duze skrzepy duzo krwi..  To moja druga aborcja pierwsza byla w 20TC i to wygladalo zupełnie inaczej


Przepraszam musiałam Cie zle zrozumieć dlatego napisałam o wodach plodowych! 
Czy w 20 t.c. tez sie da farmakologicznie? To juz napewno jest taki mini poród, prawda? Bardzo bolało w 9 tyg w porównaniu do tej pierwszej aborcji w 20 tc?? Wtedy lozysko wyszło razem z płodem czy czekalas kilka minut aż wyjdzie? 
U mnie w 14 tyg płód tez był całkiem wykształcony i było juz lozysko tez. Potem brałam antybiotyk tak jak mi powiedziała osoba, od której miałam zestaw że antybiotyk zapewnia prawidłowe wygojenie sie macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 7 tygodniu właśnie odebrałam tabletki  planowałam zrobić to po świętach ale tak myślę czy nie przyjąć ich dziś odrazu może głupie wpytanie mówicie ze czesc wypluc  to znaczy co ?ile godzin u was to trwało ? Jak z kwestią bólu silny bylo wam slabo w trakcie? Prosze pomozcie


To zależy jakie tabletki! Jeśli masz zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol to niczego nie wypluwaj! 
Jeśli tylko Arthrotec to faktycznie rób jak powiedziała koleżanka wyżej chociaż przy pierwszej dawce rdzenie z 2 tabletek możesz śmiało połknąć - Diclofenac to dobry środek przeciwbólowy i przeciwzapalny - zabezpieczy Cię dodatkowo. Kolejne należy wyrzucać by zwyczajnie do nie przedawkowac!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam musiałam Cie zle zrozumieć dlatego napisałam o wodach plodowych! 
> Czy w 20 t.c. tez sie da farmakologicznie? To juz napewno jest taki mini poród, prawda? Bardzo bolało w 9 tyg w porównaniu do tej pierwszej aborcji w 20 tc?? Wtedy lozysko wyszło razem z płodem czy czekalas kilka minut aż wyjdzie? 
> U mnie w 14 tyg płód tez był całkiem wykształcony i było juz lozysko tez. Potem brałam antybiotyk tak jak mi powiedziała osoba, od której miałam zestaw że antybiotyk zapewnia prawidłowe wygojenie sie macicy.


W 20t usuwałam w szpitalu dostalam tabletki na wywołanie i po 3h odeszły mi wody 8h skurczy jak przy porodzie normalny i o 22 mialam rozwarcie na 10 i urodziłam, łożysko nie wyszło wcale zostałam wyczyszczona a w 9t to byl tylko ból jak na miesiączkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy juz fiksuje okres spóźnia mi się 10 dni robiłam 5 testów z rannego moczu co drugi dzień wszystkie negatywne a okresu niewidac kurze co to może być ciąża irojona niemm żadnych objawów częściej do WC chodzę jedynie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy juz fiksuje okres spóźnia mi się 10 dni robiłam 5 testów z rannego moczu co drugi dzień wszystkie negatywne a okresu niewidac kurze co to może być ciąża irojona niemm żadnych objawów częściej do WC chodzę jedynie


Możemy Ci tylko doradzić zrób betę po świętach bądź gin,skoro testy negatywne może faktycznie Ci się spóźnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy juz fiksuje okres spóźnia mi się 10 dni robiłam 5 testów z rannego moczu co drugi dzień wszystkie negatywne a okresu niewidac kurze co to może być ciąża irojona niemm żadnych objawów częściej do WC chodzę jedynie


Wychodza negatywne bo moze za wczesnie zeby test pokazal... Idz na beta hcg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jestem miesiąc po lyzeczkowaniu i zaczęłam plamic tak na brązowo ale niewiele , czy ktoś też tak miał,  to może być taki dziwny slaby okres? Bo brzuch nie boli,  piersi słabo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię szybko lek z odbiorem w Warszawie, oryginalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię szybko lek z odbiorem w Warszawie, oryginalny.


Odbiór osobisty w Warszawie - Leki w 100% oryginalne - zestaw Mifepristone oraz Misoprostol lub jeśli wolisz sam Cytotec200 Pfizer. 
E-mail: mife.miso.tablets@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam małe opakowanie, 20 sztuk.


Ja odkupie. Proszę o kontakt thesmyk@wp.pl

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.linksoflondoncheapcharms.top/">links of london sweetie bracelet</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.linksoflondoncheapcharms.top/">links of london friendship bracelet</a></strong>
<br>
*cheap links of london*
 | *links of london wholesale*
 | *links of london sale*
Bracelets
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.linksoflondoncheapcharms.top/fr/]		[img]http://

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160682]Kupię szybko lek z odbiorem w Warszawie, oryginalny.[/QUOTE
Kontakt
sprzedamart@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam od ręki zestaw mif.+mis. w 3mieście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam od ręki zestaw mif.+mis. w 3mieście


 Jaka Cena??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka Cena??


Zapraszam na priv, podaj maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z wys oryginalnie zapakowany. Więcej info na priv dagawhw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw z wys oryginalnie zapakowany. Więcej info na priv dagawhw@wp.pl


Tzn zestaw z whw orginalny.  Info dagawhw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam od ręki zestaw mif.+mis. w 3mieście
kontakt misiu162@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw oryginalny Mifepristone i Misoprostol 1+8. Leki w listkach i pudełku. Odbiór w Warszawie. 
jagodowa.jagoda85@gmail.com

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.rolex4me.top/">Datejust</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.rolex4me.top/">Datejust II</a></strong>
<br>
*fake watches* *replica rolex* *replica rolex watches*
 Lady-Datejust
language:
 Deutsch 
 Français 
		[url=http://www.rolex4me.top/it/]		[img]http://www.role

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://breitlingreplicawatches.com/">breitling superocean watches</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://breitlingreplicawatches.com/">breitling mark vi watches</a></strong>
<br>
*breitling watches outlet*
 | *replica breitling watches*
 | *fake breitling watches*
Breitling Bentley Motors A25362/4 - $191.00 : replica breitling watches, breitlingreplicawatches.me
language:
		[url=http://www.breitlingreplicawatches.me/de/]		Deutsc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
ja już tu byłam jakieś 2 tygodnie temu mam zakupiony zestaw mif+miso z  wow oryginalny ale w Wielkanoc natura sama mi pomogła i teraz chętnie odsprzedam. Interesuje mnie sprzedaż z odbiorem osobistym w wielkopolsce jeżeli jest ktoś zainteresowany proszę o kontakt a podam maila do omówienia szczegółów koszt zapłaconej recepty i dojazdu do zamawiałam do innego województwa i przed świętami odbierałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój mail adr.kowalska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Wikotria poleca sie na kilku forach,ktos korzystal i moze polecic?Jaki Pani ma tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Wikotria poleca sie na kilku forach,ktos korzystal i moze polecic?Jaki Pani ma tabletki?


Witam . nie polecam sie - a oglaszam . i tak jak napisalam prosze o kontakt . wysle zdj z data godz i sama zobaczy pani co mam . ( za chwile pojawia sie komentarze - jesli pozytywne to zaraz beda podejrzenia ze sama je wypisuje wiec lepiej sie przekonac samemu prawda? ) Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos do odprzedania zestaw z WOW??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam
> ja już tu byłam jakieś 2 tygodnie temu mam zakupiony zestaw mif+miso z  wow oryginalny ale w Wielkanoc natura sama mi pomogła i teraz chętnie odsprzedam. Interesuje mnie sprzedaż z odbiorem osobistym w wielkopolsce jeżeli jest ktoś zainteresowany proszę o kontakt a podam maila do omówienia szczegółów koszt zapłaconej recepty i dojazdu do zamawiałam do innego województwa i przed świętami odbierałam


Proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw z wys oryginalnie zapakowany. Więcej info na priv dagawhw@wp.pl


Proszę o nr telefonu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisalam tydz temu . mam zestaw z whw . tabletki od nich dostałam luzem ... :// jesli ktos chetny odsprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny Pomóżcie potrzebuje tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny Pomóżcie potrzebuje tabletek


Ja mam . odezwij sie 60*1.6-54.4'56.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam . nie polecam sie - a oglaszam . i tak jak napisalam prosze o kontakt . wysle zdj z data godz i sama zobaczy pani co mam . ( za chwile pojawia sie komentarze - jesli pozytywne to zaraz beda podejrzenia ze sama je wypisuje wiec lepiej sie przekonac samemu prawda? ) Wiktoria


witam jaki ma pani zestawy ? można prosić o nr telefonu do pani wiktori

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam na pobranie jutro podejde po wyniki. Krwi jest malo ale jest zywoczerwona


Czesc dziewczyny.. odebralam dopiero dzis wyniki drugiego pobrania i jest 71,7 mlU/ml oddam ze to bylo tydzien po pierwszym pobraniu a pierwsza beta była 2335,0 i wyszlo 6 tydzien a Nie piaty. Udalo mi sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie 601 842 226


Jskierowana tabletki ? i proszę o cene

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jskierowana tabletki ? i proszę o cene


       Nie zrozumiałam pierwszej części wypowiedzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny bralam arthrotec w piątek. Bylam na badaniu beta i wyszlo ze nadal jestem co mam zrobic? Ratunku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam od ręki zestaw mif.+mis. w 3mieście
> kontakt misiu162@o2.pl


Zestaw jest od WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny bralam arthrotec w piątek. Bylam na badaniu beta i wyszlo ze nadal jestem co mam zrobic? Ratunku...


    Zamawiaj w te pędy zestaw z WOW lub WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zrozumiałam pierwszej części wypowiedzi...


Miało być jakie* ma pani te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw jest od WOW


 Można prosic nr kontaktowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
579.277.993
Kontakt 7SMS cytotec  oddzwonie max 10minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miało być jakie* ma pani te tabletki


    Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec.


    Czy one pomogą?  jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy one pomogą?  jaka cena?


   A skąd ja mam to wiedzieć? Nikt nie da Ci gwarancji,że pomogą. Cena jaka mnie interesuje,to 200 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiaj w te pędy zestaw z WOW lub WHW


Czy to jest skuteczne. Jaki koszt. Ile czasu sie czeka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam jaki ma pani zestawy ? można prosić o nr telefonu do pani wiktori


To nr do pani wiktorii
575 _823 "497. Fajna babka mi bardzo pomogla i wspierała jak kolezanka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu pisaliśmy tutaj o tym, że zamówiliśmy przezornie 3 zestawy, jeden z WOW, drugi z z ogłoszenia ale też z WOW, a trzeci z WHW. Zestawy z WOW mamy w oryginalnych opakowaniach natomiast zestaw z WHW zamówiliśmy paczką nierejestrowaną więc tabletki były w woreczkach i właśnie te w woreczkach użyliśmy bo kto tamte w woreczkach by chciał od nas wziąć. Tym samym mamy 2 zestawy od WOW w oryginalnych opakowaniach oraz 4 sztuki Misoprostolu do odstąpienia komuś. Tylko osobisty odbiór w 3mieście. Zainteresowanych prosimy o pozostawienie maila, na dowód możliwość wysłania zdjęcia z jakimkolwiek dowodem autentyczności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny.. odebralam dopiero dzis wyniki drugiego pobrania i jest 71,7 mlU/ml oddam ze to bylo tydzien po pierwszym pobraniu a pierwsza beta była 2335,0 i wyszlo 6 tydzien a Nie piaty. Udalo mi sie?


Podpowie ktos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakiś czas temu pisaliśmy tutaj o tym, że zamówiliśmy przezornie 3 zestawy, jeden z WOW, drugi z z ogłoszenia ale też z WOW, a trzeci z WHW. Zestawy z WOW mamy w oryginalnych opakowaniach natomiast zestaw z WHW zamówiliśmy paczką nierejestrowaną więc tabletki były w woreczkach i właśnie te w woreczkach użyliśmy bo kto tamte w woreczkach by chciał od nas wziąć. Tym samym mamy 2 zestawy od WOW w oryginalnych opakowaniach oraz 4 sztuki Misoprostolu do odstąpienia komuś. Tylko osobisty odbiór w 3mieście. Zainteresowanych prosimy o pozostawienie maila, na dowód możliwość wysłania zdjęcia z jakimkolwiek dowodem autentyczności.


kasiakowalska23@onet.pl proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o kontakt


mój mail adr.kowalska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbieglam od tematu a najważniejsza teraz jest Twoja sytuacja! 
> Powiedz proszę czy juz wykonałaś test..?? 
> O wynik nie pytam bo przecież jest nam z góry znany :*


Witaj...obiecałam że się odezwę jak zrobię test po lyzeczkowaniu.Wiec kilka dni temu test pokazał jedna kreseczke,z czego się niezmiernie cieszę,a byłam już trzy tygodnie od zabiegu.Dzis czyli w 26 dzień od zabiegu dostałam okres,i o dziwo piersi już tak nie bolą...uf.Buzka

----------


## gosiagosiagosia

Dziewczyny mam pytanie, ile czasu czekałyście na zestaw z WOW/WHW? Od momentu zamówienia będę miała tylko 14 dni aby móc ją odebrać, bo wyjeżdżam i nie mogę tego odwołać i boję się, że nie zdąrzy do tego czasu przyjść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktos do odprzedania zestaw z WOW??


napisz bo mam
<adr.kowalska@o2.pl>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie, ile czasu czekałyście na zestaw z WOW/WHW? Od momentu zamówienia będę miała tylko 14 dni aby móc ją odebrać, bo wyjeżdżam i nie mogę tego odwołać i boję się, że nie zdąrzy do tego czasu przyjść.


do mnie szła 10 dni długo w strefie zagranicznej ale w Polsce tylko 3 dni bo był weekend

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do mnie szła 10 dni długo w strefie zagranicznej ale w Polsce tylko 3 dni bo był weekend


Jeszcze mam problem bo nie mam mojej karty przy sobie, a proszą o nr karty, o adres rachunku, o jakiś kod bezpieczeństwa, po co im te wszystkie dane na temat mojej karty? Sam przelew nie wystarczy nie rozumiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze mam problem bo nie mam mojej karty przy sobie, a proszą o nr karty, o adres rachunku, o jakiś kod bezpieczeństwa, po co im te wszystkie dane na temat mojej karty? Sam przelew nie wystarczy nie rozumiem


masz dwie zakładki, "przelew" i "karta", jak chcesz zrobić przelew, to zakładka "karta" Cie nie dotyczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie, ile czasu czekałyście na zestaw z WOW/WHW? Od momentu zamówienia będę miała tylko 14 dni aby móc ją odebrać, bo wyjeżdżam i nie mogę tego odwołać i boję się, że nie zdąrzy do tego czasu przyjść.


Zalezy do jakiego województwa ja z whw czekałam 3 tyg do woj łódzkiego. Moge ten zestaw odsprzedac dagawhw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz bo mam
> <adr.kowalska@o2.pl>


ja mam z whw dagawhw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Wikotria poleca sie na kilku forach,ktos korzystal i moze polecic?Jaki Pani ma tabletki?


Tak mi nie pomogło wiec nie wiem co to były za tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam orginalny zestaw z whw 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu , orginalnie zapakowany niedawno odebrany z poczty. dagawhw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak mi nie pomogło wiec nie wiem co to były za tabletki


Ohoo zaczyna sie nagonka handlarzy na mnie .... Mam kontakt z wszystkimi osobami ktore zakupily i u kazdej sie udalo wiec drogi hejterze daruj sobie. W.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I kazdy madry zobaczy ze jedyna osoba aktywna o 4 wypisujaca kilka postow jest kolezanka dagawhw... Nie moze sprzedac to obsmarowuje innych...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam orginalny zestaw z whw 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu , orginalnie zapakowany niedawno odebrany z poczty. dagawhw@wp.pl


 Można prosic o kontakt ? kupię zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomógł komuś  sam atrhotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> masz dwie zakładki, "przelew" i "karta", jak chcesz zrobić przelew, to zakładka "karta" Cie nie dotyczy


Dziękuję, głupia ja...  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomógł komuś  sam atrhotec ?


Tak mi pomógł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak mi pomógł


A który tydzień to był jeśli można wiedzieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie, ile czasu czekałyście na zestaw z WOW/WHW? Od momentu zamówienia będę miała tylko 14 dni aby móc ją odebrać, bo wyjeżdżam i nie mogę tego odwołać i boję się, że nie zdąrzy do tego czasu przyjść.


Mam do odsprzedania zestaw od WOW w 3mieście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz bo mam
> <adr.kowalska@o2.pl>


 nie jestem handlarzem tylko zestaw mi juz nie potrzebny natura zrobiła swoje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ohoo zaczyna sie nagonka handlarzy na mnie .... Mam kontakt z wszystkimi osobami ktore zakupily i u kazdej sie udalo wiec drogi hejterze daruj sobie. W.


No właśnie, co w tym złego, że ktoś kupił 2-3 zestawy dla pewności w razie gdyby się nie udało i trzeba było to powtórzyć i chce teraz odsprzedać komuś w potrzebie skoro mu nie potrzebne. 
Wiadomo przecież jak dużą rolę odgrywa to że w im wcześniejszym tc się to zrobi tym łagodniej się to przechodzi i większa szansa na skuteczność.
Ktoś komu bardzo zależy na czasie będzie chciał odkupić i pokryje czyjeś koszta z tym związane.
Każdy ma wybór.
Tak się też odbyło właśnie u mnie, że zestaw WOW kupiony od kogoś z tego forum ale kolejny zestaw zamówiony od WOW z tym, że do innego województwa i już odebrany. W piątek usg i będzie wiadomo czy się udało. W razie czego będzie do odsprzedania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160905]No właśnie, co w tym złego, że ktoś kupił 2-3 zestawy dla pewności w razie gdyby się nie udało i trzeba było to powtórzyć i chce teraz odsprzedać komuś w potrzebie skoro mu nie potrzebne. 
Wiadomo przecież jak dużą rolę odgrywa to że w im wcześniejszym tc się to zrobi tym łagodniej się to przechodzi i większa szansa na skuteczność.
Ktoś komu bardzo zależy na czasie będzie chciał odkupić i pokryje czyjeś koszta z tym związane.
Każdy ma wybór.
Tak się też odbyło właśnie u mnie, że zestaw WOW kupiony od kogoś z tego forum ale kolejny zestaw zamówiony od WOW z tym, że do innego województwa i już odebrany. W piątek usg i będzie wiadomo czy się udało. W razie czego będzie do odsprzedania.[/QUOTE 
 Jaka pani by chciała cenę za ten zestaw  z wow ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw.  Jesli ktos zainteresowany prosze zostawic maile odezwe sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja kupiłam tylko jeden ale natura zrobiła swoje
adr.kowalska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160906]


> No właśnie, co w tym złego, że ktoś kupił 2-3 zestawy dla pewności w razie gdyby się nie udało i trzeba było to powtórzyć i chce teraz odsprzedać komuś w potrzebie skoro mu nie potrzebne. 
> Wiadomo przecież jak dużą rolę odgrywa to że w im wcześniejszym tc się to zrobi tym łagodniej się to przechodzi i większa szansa na skuteczność.
> Ktoś komu bardzo zależy na czasie będzie chciał odkupić i pokryje czyjeś koszta z tym związane.
> Każdy ma wybór.
> Tak się też odbyło właśnie u mnie, że zestaw WOW kupiony od kogoś z tego forum ale kolejny zestaw zamówiony od WOW z tym, że do innego województwa i już odebrany. W piątek usg i będzie wiadomo czy się udało. W razie czego będzie do odsprzedania.[/QUOTE 
>  Jaka pani by chciała cenę za ten zestaw  z wow ?


misiu162@o2.pl proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw.


Proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160910]


> misiu162@o2.pl proszę o kontakt


Wiadomosc od misiu : 
" 600zł. Odbiór w 3mieście. Jeśli wysyłka to płatność z góry + koszt wybranego przez Panią poczty bądź kuriera." 

Platne z gory ;// i to 600 zl ;/// pfff...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o kontakt


Podaj maila odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila odezwe sie


A ma pani orginalny zestaw z wow ?

----------


## misiu162

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160913]


> Wiadomosc od misiu : 
> " 600zł. Odbiór w 3mieście. Jeśli wysyłka to płatność z góry + koszt wybranego przez Panią poczty bądź kuriera." 
> 
> Platne z gory ;// i to 600 zl ;/// pfff...


Zaproponowała Pani płatność przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem i w odpowiedzi na maila dostała Pani informację, że się zgadzam na to. Więc po co oczerniać?

----------


## misiu162

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160913]


> Wiadomosc od misiu : 
> " 600zł. Odbiór w 3mieście. Jeśli wysyłka to płatność z góry + koszt wybranego przez Panią poczty bądź kuriera." 
> 
> Platne z gory ;// i to 600 zl ;/// pfff...


Zestaw kosztuje 70euro, czyli nie całe 320zł po przewalutowaniu a dojazd do innego województwa też trochę kosztował, samochód nie jeździ na wodę. Proszę wziąć to pod uwagę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=misiu162;160917]


> Zestaw kosztuje 70euro, czyli nie całe 320zł po przewalutowaniu a dojazd do innego województwa też trochę kosztował, samochód nie jeździ na wodę. Proszę wziąć to pod uwagę.


300 zl ?? Blagam za 600 to bym miala 2 z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie lepiej w WWO napisać,że było się u ginekologa czy tylko robiło test ciążowy ? 

Zależy mi na czasie bo te wszystkie osoby co ogłaszają sie z artro tu na forum to OSZUSCI w ciagu tygodnia zamowilam u 15 roznych osob tabletki i zadne nie doszly jak i nie ma od nikogo odzewu , więc nie dajcie sie nabrac lepiej zaplacic 100 wiecej i miec cos sprawdzonego

----------


## misiu162

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160919]


> 300 zl ?? Blagam za 600 to bym miala 2 z wow


Tylko, że ode mnie ma Pani paczkę już w przyszłym tygodniu a nie za 2 tygodnie. Jeśli ma Pani jakąś propozycję to proszę na maila się odezwać, może dojdziemy do porozumienia żeby każdy był zadowolony.

----------


## misiu162

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160919]


> 300 zl ?? Blagam za 600 to bym miala 2 z wow


Tylko, że ode mnie ma Pani paczkę już w przyszłym tygodniu najpóźniej a nie za 2 tygodnie. Jeśli ma Pani jakąś propozycję to proszę na maila się odezwać, może dojdziemy do porozumienia żeby każdy był zadowolony.

----------


## misiu162

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160919]


> 300 zl ?? Blagam za 600 to bym miala 2 z wow


Tylko, że ode mnie ma Pani paczkę już w przyszłym tygodniu najpóźniej a nie za 2 tygodnie. Jeśli ma Pani jakąś propozycję to proszę na maila się odezwać, może dojdziemy do porozumienia żeby każdy był zadowolony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny.. odebralam dopiero dzis wyniki drugiego pobrania i jest 71,7 mlU/ml oddam ze to bylo tydzien po pierwszym pobraniu a pierwsza beta była 2335,0 i wyszlo 6 tydzien a Nie piaty. Udalo mi sie?


Tak udalo ci sie beta pieknie spadla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny bralam arthrotec w piątek. Bylam na badaniu beta i wyszlo ze nadal jestem co mam zrobic? Ratunku...


Robilas bete 2x bo jak raz to nic nie wiadomo musi byc zrobiona 2 x zeby sie upewnic

----------


## misiu162

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie lepiej w WWO napisać,że było się u ginekologa czy tylko robiło test ciążowy ? 
> 
> Zależy mi na czasie bo te wszystkie osoby co ogłaszają sie z artro tu na forum to OSZUSCI w ciagu tygodnia zamowilam u 15 roznych osob tabletki i zadne nie doszly jak i nie ma od nikogo odzewu , więc nie dajcie sie nabrac lepiej zaplacic 100 wiecej i miec cos sprawdzonego


Oferuję odbiór osobisty zestawu z WOW (czyli mif.+mis.) w 3mieście. Możesz w tedy Ty lub ktokolwiek inny chętny sprawdzić osobiście zawartość i masz to od ręki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który tydzień to był jeśli można wiedzieć?


Mi tez pomogl bylam w 5 tyg ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

słuchajcie forumowiczki bądź forumowicze (jeżeli tacy tu są) duże oburzenie wzbudzają ceny zestawów lub leków....... ok rozumiem sama tu bywam od 4 tygodni kiedy to okazało się że jestem w 5 ciąży i mam  rocznego syna, którego karmie jeszcze piersią i jest on po przejściach zdrowotnych poważnych a tu takie coś!!!! 2 kreski... szok na dodatek 45 lat już miałam wracać do pracy więc co... szukam pomocy znalazłam takie forumy artykuły telefony bla bla bla zaczęłam od aptek i znajomych lekarzy NIKT podkreślam NIKT nawet najbliżsi przyjaciele nie odważyli się na wypisanie recepty na cytotec lub arthrotec w aptekach ten lek jest rejestrowany i sprawdzany... po drugie od razu przeszłam na stronę wow i dokonałam zapisu konsultacje i przelew już trwało ok 5 dni i nie patrzyłam na koszty zapłaciłam co trza (90 euro potem okazało się że Polska ma 80 na dodatek przelew zagraniczny w banku to ceny euro ich a nie rynkowe i jeszcze oplata za taki przelew - to uwaga do tych którzy liczą że zestaw kosztuje 300-350 zł hahahahahaha) nawet nie pisałam o zmniejszenie datku choć mam trudna sytuację ale czas się liczy... następnie szok moje województwo to to z wykazu gdzie kontrolują i przesyłki nie dochodzą szukanie innego adresu - mam-  miasto mojej mamy - jej nałgałam że przyjdzie przesyłka z Indii - u mnie z tamtąd wow wysyłało(bo to w Polsce karalne) i zamówiłam choć jak zaczęłam czytać o zatrzymaniach w urzędzie celnym - myślę padnie na zawał niestety biedna kobitka... czekała i obserwowałam przesyłkę całe 10 dni..... jest w Polsce ufffff Warszawa i już na drugi dzień w K....... ale zostało 4 dni do świąt więc wpraszam się i jadę głównie po leki - 2 województwa dalej po wizycie lekarskiej 2 tygodnie temu wiem że to ok 4 tydzień teraz to już 6 lub 7 a czas...... leci więc siadam do stołu wielkanocnego i co..... leje się ze mnie skurcz i po problemie uśmiecham się do bliskich a wewnątrz mnie dramat z nikim nie mogę się podzielić moimi obawami moim problemem bo nikt nie wie, ze jestem w ciąży i własnie poroniam.... im mniej osób wie tym bezpieczniej i etc. etc, etc........ znacie to uczucie NA PEWNO!!!!! a Wy tu roztrząsanie kwestie finansowe ja się zapożyczyłam na ten zestaw i muszę dodatkowa praca go odrobić ale....... co tam stało się to przez naturę i nawet mi ulżyło że nie musiałam pomagać lekami ale wiem ze na pewno w tej zaściankowej i radykalnej Polsce jest na pewno  jakaś kobieta w podobnej do mnie sytuacji która nie na tyle odwagi aby wykonać te wszystkie czynności a wow należy podawać prawdziwe dane i czas ja goni to chyba nie powinno dziwić ze ktoś kto chce odsprzedać zestaw chce również odzyskać koszty pośrednie, które poniósł a osoby które w to wątpią UWAGA:
same  wejdźcie na stronę wow czy whw zaryzykujcie odbierzcie przesyłkę i przekonajcie się tak na prawdę jakie to koszty.....ja sama na początku dzwoniłam do osób z tego forum i słyszałam 700 zł 650 plus przesyłka było od reki i bym wzięła gdyby nie komentarze że jednak zestawy z wow czy whw sa pewniejsze a na tym mi głównie zależało... LUDZIE to są towary z "czarnej półki" a nie cukierki czy sukienki PROSZĘ PRZEMYŚLCIE to niedowiarki i oportuniści...  cena strachu..... ja sama mam do odsprzedania zestaw i liczę każde koszty nawet podróż samochodem do innego województwa bo w normalnych warunkach święta miałam spędzić w gronie tylko mojej najbliższej rodziny- własnie ze względu na finanse już nie mówie o kłamstwach do mojej rodzicielki i odstraszanie jej od chęci otwarcia przesylki - zresztą do niej zaadresowanej
rozgadałam sie ale myśle ze niektórzy sa tu dla pośmiania się a nie szukania rozwiąznia problemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zestaw do Polski to 80 euro bynajmniej w wow i jeszcze raz pisze po przewalutowaniu w banku to nie jest 320... wiem bo placiłam przelewem i zgadzam sie samochód nie jeździ na wodę

----------


## misiu162

> słuchajcie forumowiczki bądź forumowicze (jeżeli tacy tu są) duże oburzenie wzbudzają ceny zestawów lub leków....... ok rozumiem sama tu bywam od 4 tygodni kiedy to okazało się że jestem w 5 ciąży i mam  rocznego syna, którego karmie jeszcze piersią i jest on po przejściach zdrowotnych poważnych a tu takie coś!!!! 2 kreski... szok na dodatek 45 lat już miałam wracać do pracy więc co... szukam pomocy znalazłam takie forumy artykuły telefony bla bla bla zaczęłam od aptek i znajomych lekarzy NIKT podkreślam NIKT nawet najbliżsi przyjaciele nie odważyli się na wypisanie recepty na cytotec lub arthrotec w aptekach ten lek jest rejestrowany i sprawdzany... po drugie od razu przeszłam na stronę wow i dokonałam zapisu konsultacje i przelew już trwało ok 5 dni i nie patrzyłam na koszty zapłaciłam co trza (90 euro potem okazało się że Polska ma 80 na dodatek przelew zagraniczny w banku to ceny euro ich a nie rynkowe i jeszcze oplata za taki przelew - to uwaga do tych którzy liczą że zestaw kosztuje 300-350 zł hahahahahaha) nawet nie pisałam o zmniejszenie datku choć mam trudna sytuację ale czas się liczy... następnie szok moje województwo to to z wykazu gdzie kontrolują i przesyłki nie dochodzą szukanie innego adresu - mam-  miasto mojej mamy - jej nałgałam że przyjdzie przesyłka z Indii - u mnie z tamtąd wow wysyłało(bo to w Polsce karalne) i zamówiłam choć jak zaczęłam czytać o zatrzymaniach w urzędzie celnym - myślę padnie na zawał niestety biedna kobitka... czekała i obserwowałam przesyłkę całe 10 dni..... jest w Polsce ufffff Warszawa i już na drugi dzień w K....... ale zostało 4 dni do świąt więc wpraszam się i jadę głównie po leki - 2 województwa dalej po wizycie lekarskiej 2 tygodnie temu wiem że to ok 4 tydzień teraz to już 6 lub 7 a czas...... leci więc siadam do stołu wielkanocnego i co..... leje się ze mnie skurcz i po problemie uśmiecham się do bliskich a wewnątrz mnie dramat z nikim nie mogę się podzielić moimi obawami moim problemem bo nikt nie wie, ze jestem w ciąży i własnie poroniam.... im mniej osób wie tym bezpieczniej i etc. etc, etc........ znacie to uczucie NA PEWNO!!!!! a Wy tu roztrząsanie kwestie finansowe ja się zapożyczyłam na ten zestaw i muszę dodatkowa praca go odrobić ale....... co tam stało się to przez naturę i nawet mi ulżyło że nie musiałam pomagać lekami ale wiem ze na pewno w tej zaściankowej i radykalnej Polsce jest na pewno  jakaś kobieta w podobnej do mnie sytuacji która nie na tyle odwagi aby wykonać te wszystkie czynności a wow należy podawać prawdziwe dane i czas ja goni to chyba nie powinno dziwić ze ktoś kto chce odsprzedać zestaw chce również odzyskać koszty pośrednie, które poniósł a osoby które w to wątpią UWAGA:
> same  wejdźcie na stronę wow czy whw zaryzykujcie odbierzcie przesyłkę i przekonajcie się tak na prawdę jakie to koszty.....ja sama na początku dzwoniłam do osób z tego forum i słyszałam 700 zł 650 plus przesyłka było od reki i bym wzięła gdyby nie komentarze że jednak zestawy z wow czy whw sa pewniejsze a na tym mi głównie zależało... LUDZIE to są towary z "czarnej półki" a nie cukierki czy sukienki PROSZĘ PRZEMYŚLCIE to niedowiarki i oportuniści...  cena strachu..... ja sama mam do odsprzedania zestaw i liczę każde koszty nawet podróż samochodem do innego województwa bo w normalnych warunkach święta miałam spędzić w gronie tylko mojej najbliższej rodziny- własnie ze względu na finanse już nie mówie o kłamstwach do mojej rodzicielki i odstraszanie jej od chęci otwarcia przesylki - zresztą do niej zaadresowanej
> rozgadałam sie ale myśle ze niektórzy sa tu dla pośmiania się a nie szukania rozwiąznia problemu


Dobrze powiedziane. Niestety nie każdy to rozumie. Nie każdy też ma samochód na ropę, który mało pali. Ba nie każdy ma w ogóle samochód, żeby był świadomy ile może kosztować przejechanie tylu kilometrów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co zaznaczyc w WWO bylam u lekarza ginekologa czy robilam test ciazowy ?

----------


## misiu162

> zestaw do Polski to 80 euro bynajmniej w wow i jeszcze raz pisze po przewalutowaniu w banku to nie jest 320... wiem bo placiłam przelewem i zgadzam sie samochód nie jeździ na wodę


Widocznie po innym kursie szło... niestety nie da się wstawić zdjęcia dla potwierdzenia. mnie to kosztowało 312,30 PLN + 5zł za zrobienie przelewu. Zdajesz sobie sprawę ile kosztuje wycieczka do Stargardu albo Warszawy autem w benzynie, które pali prawie 8 litrów na 100km. Zejdź na ziemie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak udalo ci sie beta pieknie spadla.


Az mi ulzylo.. Normalnie zyc sie chce :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który tydzień to był jeśli można wiedzieć?


  To byl 9 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec cale opakowanie (20szt.)  mam paragon z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> słuchajcie forumowiczki bądź forumowicze (jeżeli tacy tu są) duże oburzenie wzbudzają ceny zestawów lub leków....... ok rozumiem sama tu bywam od 4 tygodni kiedy to okazało się że jestem w 5 ciąży i mam  rocznego syna, którego karmie jeszcze piersią i jest on po przejściach zdrowotnych poważnych a tu takie coś!!!! 2 kreski... szok na dodatek 45 lat już miałam wracać do pracy więc co... szukam pomocy znalazłam takie forumy artykuły telefony bla bla bla zaczęłam od aptek i znajomych lekarzy NIKT podkreślam NIKT nawet najbliżsi przyjaciele nie odważyli się na wypisanie recepty na cytotec lub arthrotec w aptekach ten lek jest rejestrowany i sprawdzany... po drugie od razu przeszłam na stronę wow i dokonałam zapisu konsultacje i przelew już trwało ok 5 dni i nie patrzyłam na koszty zapłaciłam co trza (90 euro potem okazało się że Polska ma 80 na dodatek przelew zagraniczny w banku to ceny euro ich a nie rynkowe i jeszcze oplata za taki przelew - to uwaga do tych którzy liczą że zestaw kosztuje 300-350 zł hahahahahaha) nawet nie pisałam o zmniejszenie datku choć mam trudna sytuację ale czas się liczy... następnie szok moje województwo to to z wykazu gdzie kontrolują i przesyłki nie dochodzą szukanie innego adresu - mam-  miasto mojej mamy - jej nałgałam że przyjdzie przesyłka z Indii - u mnie z tamtąd wow wysyłało(bo to w Polsce karalne) i zamówiłam choć jak zaczęłam czytać o zatrzymaniach w urzędzie celnym - myślę padnie na zawał niestety biedna kobitka... czekała i obserwowałam przesyłkę całe 10 dni..... jest w Polsce ufffff Warszawa i już na drugi dzień w K....... ale zostało 4 dni do świąt więc wpraszam się i jadę głównie po leki - 2 województwa dalej po wizycie lekarskiej 2 tygodnie temu wiem że to ok 4 tydzień teraz to już 6 lub 7 a czas...... leci więc siadam do stołu wielkanocnego i co..... leje się ze mnie skurcz i po problemie uśmiecham się do bliskich a wewnątrz mnie dramat z nikim nie mogę się podzielić moimi obawami moim problemem bo nikt nie wie, ze jestem w ciąży i własnie poroniam.... im mniej osób wie tym bezpieczniej i etc. etc, etc........ znacie to uczucie NA PEWNO!!!!! a Wy tu roztrząsanie kwestie finansowe ja się zapożyczyłam na ten zestaw i muszę dodatkowa praca go odrobić ale....... co tam stało się to przez naturę i nawet mi ulżyło że nie musiałam pomagać lekami ale wiem ze na pewno w tej zaściankowej i radykalnej Polsce jest na pewno  jakaś kobieta w podobnej do mnie sytuacji która nie na tyle odwagi aby wykonać te wszystkie czynności a wow należy podawać prawdziwe dane i czas ja goni to chyba nie powinno dziwić ze ktoś kto chce odsprzedać zestaw chce również odzyskać koszty pośrednie, które poniósł a osoby które w to wątpią UWAGA:
> same  wejdźcie na stronę wow czy whw zaryzykujcie odbierzcie przesyłkę i przekonajcie się tak na prawdę jakie to koszty.....ja sama na początku dzwoniłam do osób z tego forum i słyszałam 700 zł 650 plus przesyłka było od reki i bym wzięła gdyby nie komentarze że jednak zestawy z wow czy whw sa pewniejsze a na tym mi głównie zależało... LUDZIE to są towary z "czarnej półki" a nie cukierki czy sukienki PROSZĘ PRZEMYŚLCIE to niedowiarki i oportuniści...  cena strachu..... ja sama mam do odsprzedania zestaw i liczę każde koszty nawet podróż samochodem do innego województwa bo w normalnych warunkach święta miałam spędzić w gronie tylko mojej najbliższej rodziny- własnie ze względu na finanse już nie mówie o kłamstwach do mojej rodzicielki i odstraszanie jej od chęci otwarcia przesylki - zresztą do niej zaadresowanej
> rozgadałam sie ale myśle ze niektórzy sa tu dla pośmiania się a nie szukania rozwiąznia problemu



Zgodze sie ze wszystkim, ale bie z tym, ze to towar z czarnej polki i cena strachu. Nie mowmy tego, czego nie ma i nie robmy z tego kontrabandy. Leki mozna sprowadzac na wlasny uzytek legalnie i nic za to nie grozi kobiecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec cale opakowanie (20szt.)  mam paragon z apteki


Prosze o kontakt kosmetykitty@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie lepiej w WWO napisać,że było się u ginekologa czy tylko robiło test ciążowy ? 
> 
> Zależy mi na czasie bo te wszystkie osoby co ogłaszają sie z artro tu na forum to OSZUSCI w ciagu tygodnia zamowilam u 15 roznych osob tabletki i zadne nie doszly jak i nie ma od nikogo odzewu , więc nie dajcie sie nabrac lepiej zaplacic 100 wiecej i miec cos sprawdzonego


A z jakiego jesteś województwa?Jak świętokrzyskie lub małopolskie to ja ci kupię bo ja kupowałam bez recepty i sprzedają normalnie,tylko nie chce wysylac,wolala bym odbiór osobisty.Spokojnie nie jestem Oszustka już dziewczyna tak kupowalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie lepiej w WWO napisać,że było się u ginekologa czy tylko robiło test ciążowy ? 
> 
> Zależy mi na czasie bo te wszystkie osoby co ogłaszają sie z artro tu na forum to OSZUSCI w ciagu tygodnia zamowilam u 15 roznych osob tabletki i zadne nie doszly jak i nie ma od nikogo odzewu , więc nie dajcie sie nabrac lepiej zaplacic 100 wiecej i miec cos sprawdzonego


Przepraszam,zrozumialam że chodzi o Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam,zrozumialam że chodzi o Arthrotec.


Tak o Arthrotec mi chodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam się podzielić z wami z tym , ze jestem juz po i mi się udało od 3 miesięcy po zażyciu art regularnie mam miesiączke . Nie powiem bardzo się bałam chcialam nawet to wyrzucić bo myslalam ze cos mi się stanie , ale mój chłopak był cały czas przy mnie i mnie wspierał . Po pierwszej dawce miał dosyć bolesne ,ale do przeżycia bóle , po drugiej dawce zaczęłam krwawić dość obficie , aż bałam się zażyć ostatnia dawkę ,ale stwierdziła ze jeśli zaczęłam to juz skoncze i po zażyciu ostatniej dawki było tak samo jak po drugiej , krwawienie ustąpiło po tygodniu , teraz mam regularnie od trzech miesięcy , wszystko ze mnie wyleciało zauważyłam ze teraz od czasu do czasu cos ze mnie wyleci ale to normalne ponieważ nadal się oczyszczam gdyż nie jechalam do szpitala , nie byłam u ginekologa z powodów osobistych o których nie będę mówi . Mowie wam to kobietki , ponieważ nie ma się czego bać oczywiście na każdego może to zadziałać inaczej i chcialam dodać ze kupilam tabletki na tej stronie od miłego pana z których pisalam w tym czasie w którym bralam te tabletki i pomagał mi , wiec nie każdy jak widać jest oszustem , życzę powodzenia tym które przez to przechodzą bo wiem bardzo dobrze co czujecie i nie ma tu nikogo co hejtować , bo jak nikt tego nie doświadczył to za przeproszeniem gówno wie przez co niektórzy przechodzą , dziekuje i trzymamy kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez sie z wami podziele moim przezyciem . Tabletki bralam 5 tyg temu . balam sie jak cholera... Bolu i powiklan . ale nie bylo zle - bol silniejszy niz miesiaczka ale dalam rade cwiczylam robilam przysiady brzuszki zeby szybciej poszło.  Po 1 dawce mialam tylko dreszcze. Pozniej juz poszlo kilka godzin i bylam po . pomogla mi pani beata ktora sie tu reklamuje. Nie wszyscy sa oszustami . a tabletki wcale nie sa ochydne jak pisza niektorzy nie robia tez dziur w jezyku to jakieś bzdury. Kolezanka wyżej ma rację trzeba to przezyc zeby moc opisac. Ale wcale nie jest zle... Ja postaram sie bywac na forum jesli jakas dziewczyna bedzie chciala o cos zapytac to smialo  :Wink:  malwina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160913]


> Wiadomosc od misiu : 
> " 600zł. Odbiór w 3mieście. Jeśli wysyłka to płatność z góry + koszt wybranego przez Panią poczty bądź kuriera." 
> 
> Platne z gory ;// i to 600 zl ;/// pfff...


Tabketki aktualne chętnie kupie ale za mniejsza cenę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160966]


> Tabketki aktualne chętnie kupie ale za mniejsza cenę


??????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem z spr lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez sie z wami podziele moim przezyciem . Tabletki bralam 5 tyg temu . balam sie jak cholera... Bolu i powiklan . ale nie bylo zle - bol silniejszy niz miesiaczka ale dalam rade cwiczylam robilam przysiady brzuszki zeby szybciej poszło.  Po 1 dawce mialam tylko dreszcze. Pozniej juz poszlo kilka godzin i bylam po . pomogla mi pani beata ktora sie tu reklamuje. Nie wszyscy sa oszustami . a tabletki wcale nie sa ochydne jak pisza niektorzy nie robia tez dziur w jezyku to jakieś bzdury. Kolezanka wyżej ma rację trzeba to przezyc zeby moc opisac. Ale wcale nie jest zle... Ja postaram sie bywac na forum jesli jakas dziewczyna bedzie chciala o cos zapytac to smialo  malwina.


Co to za pani Beata???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160966]


> Tabketki aktualne chętnie kupie ale za mniejsza cenę


Proszę kontakt na priv misiu162@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam zestaw z WOW odsprzedam
<adr.kowalska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma orginalny zestaw z wow ? proszę podać kontakty zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto ma orginalny zestaw z wow ? proszę podać kontakty zależy mi na czasie


Mam jeszcze jeden zestaw bo jeden już dzisiaj został wysłany. misiu162@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też mam jeden bo nie musiałam już skorzystać
adr.kowalska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto ma orginalny zestaw z wow ? proszę podać kontakty zależy mi na czasie


ja mam misiu162@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do dziewczyn , ktore sa juz PO .... Stosowalyscie Arthrotec 50 czy 75 Forte ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do dziewczyn , ktore sa juz PO .... Stosowalyscie Arthrotec 50 czy 75 Forte ?


 Ja bralam art.forte 4 tabletki dopochwowo. Po 4 godzinach zaczelo sie , wszystko poszlo ok . Bylam w 9 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do dziewczyn , ktore sa juz PO .... Stosowalyscie Arthrotec 50 czy 75 Forte ?


   Nie ma znaczenia który weźniesz.One różnią sie tylko dawką diclofenacu,który i tak wypluwasz.

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedawac zestaw z WWO za 500 zl to sa jakies kpiny i ZEROWANIE NA POTRZEBUJACYCH

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedawac zestaw z WWO za 500 zl to sa jakies kpiny i ZEROWANIE NA POTRZEBUJACYCH


   Nikt Ci nie każe kupować za 500 zł. Zamów sobie bezpośrednio z organizacji, będziesz miała taniej. W czym masz problem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dagawhw@wp.pl - kolejna oszustka... Poprosiłam o zdj z data i godzina i nie dostalam :/// najpierw sie wykrecala ze nie ma jej w domu w koncu nad ranem dostalan zdj bardzo niewyrazne lekow bez kartki z data i godz. Albo babka ma 1 i chce kilka osob oszukać albo nie ma wcale juz tylko zdj podsyla falszywe....zalosne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt Ci nie każe kupować za 500 zł. Zamów sobie bezpośrednio z organizacji, będziesz miała taniej. W czym masz problem?


No dokładnie. Niektórym zależy na czasie i wolą mieć zestaw w max 2 dni robocze a nie 2 tygodnie czy dłużej. Nie każdy mieszka w województwie gdzie cło nie przetrzymuje i nie zatrzymuje paczek, przez co się wydłuża czekanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dokładnie. Niektórym zależy na czasie i wolą mieć zestaw w max 2 dni robocze a nie 2 tygodnie czy dłużej. Nie każdy mieszka w województwie gdzie cło nie przetrzymuje i nie zatrzymuje paczek, przez co się wydłuża czekanie.


jak dobrze poszukacie to znajdziecie zestaw za 280 zł kobieta chce sprzedać kupiła bym ale już sobie zamówiłam droższy  niema co oszczędzać jak zależy wam na czasie tez można się dogadać jakoś  :Wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i o tym pisałam wcześniej niech Ci "niedowiarkowie" i "oburzeni" sami zamówią zestawy....
adr.kowalska2o@.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak dobrze poszukacie to znajdziecie zestaw za 280 zł kobieta chce sprzedać kupiła bym ale już sobie zamówiłam droższy  niema co oszczędzać jak zależy wam na czasie tez można się dogadać jakoś  Pozdrawiam


  No o to chodzi, dlatego nie rozumiem tych głupich komentarzy odnośnie ceny. W internecie jest tyle ogłoszeń, taka masa ludzi sprzedaje różnego rodzaju specyfiki, że głowa mała - do wyboru do koloru. Jest wiele różnych możliwości - jeśli nie internet, to organizacja, jeśli nie organizacja, to klinika aborcyjna.

----------


## liv

Na mnie Arthrotec nie zadzialal. Mimo ze oryginalny otrzymany w szpitalu efektu brak. Tylko krwawienie w obrazie usg sytuacja bez zmian

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedawac zestaw z WWO za 500 zl to sa jakies kpiny i ZEROWANIE NA POTRZEBUJACYCH


Też tak uważam...od razu chcą zarobić dużo kasy,a jak by tak pomoc drugiemu człowiekowi,to co nie laska?Niech każdy zarobi ale z umiarem...zero empatii dla drugiego człowieka..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też tak uważam...od razu chcą zarobić dużo kasy,a jak by tak pomoc drugiemu człowiekowi,to co nie laska?Niech każdy zarobi ale z umiarem...zero empatii dla drugiego człowieka..


To jeszcze może ma ktoś dokładać i być na minusie odsprzedając? Czy na prawdę do niektórych nie trafia, że czasami trzeba spory kawałek jechać żeby to odebrać z poczty? Kosztów dojazdu nie można doliczyć do tego? 
Może jeszcze za darmo oddać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak o Arthrotec mi chodzi


A z jakiego województwa jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jeszcze może ma ktoś dokładać i być na minusie odsprzedając? Czy na prawdę do niektórych nie trafia, że czasami trzeba spory kawałek jechać żeby to odebrać z poczty? Kosztów dojazdu nie można doliczyć do tego? 
> Może jeszcze za darmo oddać?


A czy ja napisałam zeby oddać za darmo...czytaj ze zrozumieniem  dziewczyno...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a jak u Was z okresem po lyzeczkowaniu?Ja dostałam w 26 dniu ale krwawilam tylko trzy dni...troszku krótko jak na normalny okres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy ja napisałam zeby oddać za darmo...czytaj ze zrozumieniem  dziewczyno...


A wiesz co to ironia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A wiesz co to ironia?


Ciągle wszystkich krytykujesz,nie masz innego zajęcia?Siedzisz tu i się wymadrzasz...jak byś wszystkie rozumu pozjadala.A co do zarobkowania to trzeba iść do konkretnej pracy,a nie brać za tabletki drugie tyle,ja bym się wstydzila.Pisalam juz tutaj raz że dziewczynie sprzedalam tabletki arth.20 szt.za 100 zł gdzie jej jeszcze podwiozlam,i guzik zrobiłam,ale nie oto chodziło,tylko oto żeby komuś pomóc...Ale takie osoby jak Ty tego nie zrozumieją...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciągle wszystkich krytykujesz,nie masz innego zajęcia?Siedzisz tu i się wymadrzasz...jak byś wszystkie rozumu pozjadala.A co do zarobkowania to trzeba iść do konkretnej pracy,a nie brać za tabletki drugie tyle,ja bym się wstydzila.Pisalam juz tutaj raz że dziewczynie sprzedalam tabletki arth.20 szt.za 100 zł gdzie jej jeszcze podwiozlam,i guzik zrobiłam,ale nie oto chodziło,tylko oto żeby komuś pomóc...Ale takie osoby jak Ty tego nie zrozumieją...


Nie potrafisz pojąć i zrozumieć, że ktoś chce odzyskać poniesione koszta podróży? Takie to dla Ciebie dziwne i nie zrozumiałe? Wyobraź sobie, że nie każdy może pozwolić sobie na to aby być w plecy 100, 200 czy nawet 300zł w niektórych przypadkach, wydane na odebranie paczki. Jeśli Ty tak dobrze zarabiasz że Cię taka kwota nie rusza to brawo dla Ciebie. Ale nie każdy ma tak dobrze jak Ty. A 100zł za Arthrotec to 200-250% przebitki na cenie leku z apteki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciągle wszystkich krytykujesz,nie masz innego zajęcia?Siedzisz tu i się wymadrzasz...jak byś wszystkie rozumu pozjadala.A co do zarobkowania to trzeba iść do konkretnej pracy,a nie brać za tabletki drugie tyle,ja bym się wstydzila.Pisalam juz tutaj raz że dziewczynie sprzedalam tabletki arth.20 szt.za 100 zł gdzie jej jeszcze podwiozlam,i guzik zrobiłam,ale nie oto chodziło,tylko oto żeby komuś pomóc...Ale takie osoby jak Ty tego nie zrozumieją...


 Ty juz tyle razy pisalas,ze odsprzedalas za 100 zl i jeszcze dowiozlas,ze juz wszyscy o tym wiedza.Zebys sie nie zesrala z wrazenia.Chyba po to za tyle odsprzedalas,zeby tu ciagle o tym pisac.A ja mam 6 opakowan i za kazde chce 200 zl i ani troche sie tego nie wstydze.A teraz mozesz wylac na mnie wiadro pomyjow a nawet dwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wam nie pasuje to dziwczyny zróbcie same zamówienie na wow czy tam gdzie indziej. W nie które miejsca paczka nie dochodzi i taka jest prawda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wam nie pasuje to dziwczyny zróbcie same zamówienie na wow czy tam gdzie indziej. W nie które miejsca paczka nie dochodzi i taka jest prawda


No dokładnie, albo jest długo przetrzymywana na cle. A chyba jest różnica w tym żeby zapłacić więcej i mieć za 1-2 dni paczkę niż normalnie i nawet za 2-3 tygodnie (nie mówię, że to regóła ale różnie bywa)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dokładnie, albo jest długo przetrzymywana na cle. A chyba jest różnica w tym żeby zapłacić więcej i mieć za 1-2 dni paczkę niż normalnie i nawet za 2-3 tygodnie (nie mówię, że to regóła ale różnie bywa)


Z whw mozecie wszedzie zamowic. Nierejestrowanej nie sprawdzaja celnicy. Mi wyslaly do wielkopolskiego i przyszła w szesc dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z whw mozecie wszedzie zamowic. Nierejestrowanej nie sprawdzaja celnicy. Mi wyslaly do wielkopolskiego i przyszła w szesc dni


Każdy zrobi tak jak uważa  ja jutro będę miała paczkę fakt ze za 450 zł ale wiem ze w 99.9% mi pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każdy zrobi tak jak uważa  ja jutro będę miała paczkę fakt ze za 450 zł ale wiem ze w 99.9% mi pomoże


a zanim odbierzesz paczkę, nie chcesz ze mną pogadać na czacie w netporadnia.pl??? Olga :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a zanim odbierzesz paczkę, nie chcesz ze mną pogadać na czacie w netporadnia.pl??? Olga :-)


Nie dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dziękuję


Szkoda :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW proszę o kontakt
adr.kowalska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy dostalyscie miesiączkę? Ile po "zabiegu"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy dostalyscie miesiączkę? Ile po "zabiegu"


Równo pięć tygodni po. Byłam w czternastym tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam orginalny zestaw z wow i tam jest ich 8+1 1 trzeba lyknac po 24 godzinach 4 i po czterech godzinach dwie a co z ostatnimi dwoma ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy dostalyscie miesiączkę? Ile po "zabiegu"


    Ja po 7 tygodniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A z jakiego województwa jesteś?


Slaskie do malopolskiego mam tez nie daleko bo mieszkam na pograniczu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam orginalny zestaw z wow i tam jest ich 8+1 1 trzeba lyknac po 24 godzinach 4 i po czterech godzinach dwie a co z ostatnimi dwoma ?


Zostają. Moga się przydać później, gdyby oczyszczanie szło nie tak, ale najcześciej nie są używane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Slaskie do malopolskiego mam tez nie daleko bo mieszkam na pograniczu...


Podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty juz tyle razy pisalas,ze odsprzedalas za 100 zl i jeszcze dowiozlas,ze juz wszyscy o tym wiedza.Zebys sie nie zesrala z wrazenia.Chyba po to za tyle odsprzedalas,zeby tu ciagle o tym pisac.A ja mam 6 opakowan i za kazde chce 200 zl i ani troche sie tego nie wstydze.A teraz mozesz wylac na mnie wiadro pomyjow a nawet dwa.


Jutro zamawiam kolejne dwa opakowania,i też za 100 zł.Uwazam że na tej stronie dziewczyny powinny sobie bardziej pomagać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila.


kosmetykitty@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciągle wszystkich krytykujesz,nie masz innego zajęcia?Siedzisz tu i się wymadrzasz...jak byś wszystkie rozumu pozjadala.A co do zarobkowania to trzeba iść do konkretnej pracy,a nie brać za tabletki drugie tyle,ja bym się wstydzila.Pisalam juz tutaj raz że dziewczynie sprzedalam tabletki arth.20 szt.za 100 zł gdzie jej jeszcze podwiozlam,i guzik zrobiłam,ale nie oto chodziło,tylko oto żeby komuś pomóc...Ale takie osoby jak Ty tego nie zrozumieją...



Masz moze jeszcze ten zestaw za 100 zl ?

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.fakeomega.top/">replica watch</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.fakeomega.top/">replica watches</a></strong>
<br>
*fake omega*
 | *replica omega*
 | *<a href="http://www.fakeomega.top/">fake omega</a>*
Omega De Ville-&gt;
language:
 Deutsch 
 Français 
		<a href="http://www.fakeomega.top/it/">
		<img

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.oktimberland.cc/">black timberland boots</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.oktimberland.cc/">white timberland boots</a></strong>
<br>
*timberland uk*
 | *timberland boots*
 | *timberland outlet*
Timberland 6 Inch Premium Womens in Citrine/Princeton orange [43ce] - $131.00 : Timberland outlet, oktimberland.cc
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.oktimberland.cc/fr/]		[img]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;160913]


> Wiadomosc od misiu : 
> " 600zł. Odbiór w 3mieście. Jeśli wysyłka to płatność z góry + koszt wybranego przez Panią poczty bądź kuriera." 
> 
> Platne z gory ;// i to 600 zl ;/// pfff...


No tak... Bo powinna oddać Ci za darmo i do tego pewnie jeszcze dowieść na wskazany adres i podziękowac, że się ogóle zgodzisz się ten zestaw przyjąć!!! 

Weź ty pomysł chwilę zanim skomentujesz - jak ktoś ma taki czy siaki lek i chce go sprzedać to ma święte prawo chcieć za niego nawet 5 tysięcy!!! To jest tylko jego sprawa i ewentualnie osoby, która zdecyduje się ten lek w tej cenie zakupić - na pewno nie twoja! 
Widać  że uspokoiłas się na jakiś czas bo chwilowo był spokoj (może Arthrotec chwilowo lepiej schodził...) ale już znowu odpalilas wrotki i śmigasz po forum obsmarowujac kazdego kto chce odsprzedac cokolwiek! 
Taka mądra jesteś to proszę - sprzedaj tym wszystkim potrzebującym dziewczynom oryginalne zestawy za 200 czy 300 zł! Nie masz....!?! To siedz cicho i zajmij się soba! 
Każdy kto choć raz zajrzał na to forum wie już doskonale jaka wprowadza tu atmosferę jedna krytykantka  i przez to niestety wiele osób więcej już tu nie zagląda!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Mam pytanie... około godziny 1 w nocy jak poszłam do łazienki zaczęłam krwawić żywą czerwoną krwią. Towarzyszył mi ból brzucha. Następnie około godziny 4 obudził mi tak straszny ból, że ledwo doszłam do łazienki...tam zobaczyłam gęstą krew, skrzepy i po chwili wyleciało coś ze mnie na kształt i kolor wątróbki jeśli mam do czegos to porównać... Ból ustąpił jak wzięłam tabletke przeciwbolową, a w tym momencie krwawie za każdym razem idąc do toalety... Udało się? jeszcze sie coś zadzieje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Mam pytanie... około godziny 1 w nocy jak poszłam do łazienki zaczęłam krwawić żywą czerwoną krwią. Towarzyszył mi ból brzucha. Następnie około godziny 4 obudził mi tak straszny ból, że ledwo doszłam do łazienki...tam zobaczyłam gęstą krew, skrzepy i po chwili wyleciało coś ze mnie na kształt i kolor wątróbki jeśli mam do czegos to porównać... Ból ustąpił jak wzięłam tabletke przeciwbolową, a w tym momencie krwawie za każdym razem idąc do toalety... Udało się? jeszcze sie coś zadzieje?


A bralas jakieś tabletki poronne, czy to samoistne krwawienie? Jesli bralas to jakie ? Jak dawkowalas? Czy tabletki byly oryginalne? Ktory to tydzień licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki? Zero informacji, co my mamy wywrozyc co sie z Tobą dzieje ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Mam pytanie... około godziny 1 w nocy jak poszłam do łazienki zaczęłam krwawić żywą czerwoną krwią. Towarzyszył mi ból brzucha. Następnie około godziny 4 obudził mi tak straszny ból, że ledwo doszłam do łazienki...tam zobaczyłam gęstą krew, skrzepy i po chwili wyleciało coś ze mnie na kształt i kolor wątróbki jeśli mam do czegos to porównać... Ból ustąpił jak wzięłam tabletke przeciwbolową, a w tym momencie krwawie za każdym razem idąc do toalety... Udało się? jeszcze sie coś zadzieje?


Jeśli zobaczyłas taka watrobke,to sądzę że się udało,teraz zrob betę i zobacz czy spada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A bralas jakieś tabletki poronne, czy to samoistne krwawienie? Jesli bralas to jakie ? Jak dawkowalas? Czy tabletki byly oryginalne? Ktory to tydzień licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki? Zero informacji, co my mamy wywrozyc co sie z Tobą dzieje ??


I po co takie głupie odpowiedzi?Pijana jesteś czy co?Skoro dziewczyna się pyta się udało to chyba wiadomo oco chodzi...co za różnica w którym tyg.byla itd itd skoro pisze że wypadła wątróbka to jest dobry znak że poroniła,bo raczej oto jej chodziło...nie laska odp.grzeczniej dziewczynie?Tak ciężko być tu kulturalnym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny przy zestawie z wow jakie można brać tabletki przeciwbólowe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;161093]


> No tak... Bo powinna oddać Ci za darmo i do tego pewnie jeszcze dowieść na wskazany adres i podziękowac, że się ogóle zgodzisz się ten zestaw przyjąć!!! 
> 
> Weź ty pomysł chwilę zanim skomentujesz - jak ktoś ma taki czy siaki lek i chce go sprzedać to ma święte prawo chcieć za niego nawet 5 tysięcy!!! To jest tylko jego sprawa i ewentualnie osoby, która zdecyduje się ten lek w tej cenie zakupić - na pewno nie twoja! 
> Widać  że uspokoiłas się na jakiś czas bo chwilowo był spokoj (może Arthrotec chwilowo lepiej schodził...) ale już znowu odpalilas wrotki i śmigasz po forum obsmarowujac kazdego kto chce odsprzedac cokolwiek! 
> Taka mądra jesteś to proszę - sprzedaj tym wszystkim potrzebującym dziewczynom oryginalne zestawy za 200 czy 300 zł! Nie masz....!?! To siedz cicho i zajmij się soba! 
> Każdy kto choć raz zajrzał na to forum wie już doskonale jaka wprowadza tu atmosferę jedna krytykantka  i przez to niestety wiele osób więcej już tu nie zagląda!!!


Jestem tutaj codziennie,pomagam dziewczyna jak mogę ...mam stały kontakt z dziewczynami którym juz po mogłam .Na arth.nie zarabiam wogole,ale jeśli piszą tu dziewczyny ze go potrzebują a mam aptekę gdzie sprzedają go bez problemu...bez recepty...to dlaczego mam nie pomóc...ktoś kiedyś był dla mnie w porządku teraz ja staram się być dla kogoś... Wiecej kultury dziewczyno i wewnętrznego spokoju,bo ciągle się czepiasz że ja jestem za tym żeby tu nie zarabiać ,żeby nie wystawiać Bóg wie jakich cen,tylko sobie pomagać wzajemnie.To moje zdanie i tylko moje a Ty nie musisz się z nim zgadzać i krytykowac takie osoby jak ja.Zycze miłego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz moze jeszcze ten zestaw za 100 zl ?


Podaj maila,dzis mogę zamówić w aptece jutro arth będzie do odbioru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;161093]


> No tak... Bo powinna oddać Ci za darmo i do tego pewnie jeszcze dowieść na wskazany adres i podziękowac, że się ogóle zgodzisz się ten zestaw przyjąć!!! 
> 
> Weź ty pomysł chwilę zanim skomentujesz - jak ktoś ma taki czy siaki lek i chce go sprzedać to ma święte prawo chcieć za niego nawet 5 tysięcy!!! To jest tylko jego sprawa i ewentualnie osoby, która zdecyduje się ten lek w tej cenie zakupić - na pewno nie twoja! 
> Widać  że uspokoiłas się na jakiś czas bo chwilowo był spokoj (może Arthrotec chwilowo lepiej schodził...) ale już znowu odpalilas wrotki i śmigasz po forum obsmarowujac kazdego kto chce odsprzedac cokolwiek! 
> Taka mądra jesteś to proszę - sprzedaj tym wszystkim potrzebującym dziewczynom oryginalne zestawy za 200 czy 300 zł! Nie masz....!?! To siedz cicho i zajmij się soba! 
> Każdy kto choć raz zajrzał na to forum wie już doskonale jaka wprowadza tu atmosferę jedna krytykantka  i przez to niestety wiele osób więcej już tu nie zagląda!!!


Dlaczego znów krytykujesz osobę która pomaga innym dziewczyna nie zarabiając na tym?Tobie chyba interesik gorzej się kręci i się wsciekasz,przez Ciebie mniej osób tu zagląda.Ona jest w porządku mi pomogła i naprawdę sprzedaje arth.za 100 zł  i mi podwiozla ok.60 km bo miałam grypę żołądkowa.To ty spadaj z tej strony idiotko!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja  nadal oferuje zestaw oryginalny z WoW i napewno nie za 300 zł
adr.kowalska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I po co takie głupie odpowiedzi?Pijana jesteś czy co?Skoro dziewczyna się pyta się udało to chyba wiadomo oco chodzi...co za różnica w którym tyg.byla itd itd skoro pisze że wypadła wątróbka to jest dobry znak że poroniła,bo raczej oto jej chodziło...nie laska odp.grzeczniej dziewczynie?Tak ciężko być tu kulturalnym?


To sobie wróż z fusów jak chcesz, ja potrzebuje konkretnych informacji, zeby odpowiedziec. Watrobki nie sa zadnym wyznacznikiem sukcesu, ja bylam w 9tc i lecialo ze mnie takie mięso, ze hej, a na drugi dzień płód mial przepiękne tetno na usg. Wiesz jakie mialam zdziwko ! Wiec taka pomoc na zasadzie "lecialy watrobki to sie udalo" , to o dupe rozbic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli zobaczyłas taka watrobke,to sądzę że się udało,teraz zrob betę i zobacz czy spada.


kiedy iśc zrobić bete najlepiej ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kiedy iśc zrobić bete najlepiej ?


Dziś a drugą w poniedziałek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To sobie wróż z fusów jak chcesz, ja potrzebuje konkretnych informacji, zeby odpowiedziec. Watrobki nie sa zadnym wyznacznikiem sukcesu, ja bylam w 9tc i lecialo ze mnie takie mięso, ze hej, a na drugi dzień płód mial przepiękne tetno na usg. Wiesz jakie mialam zdziwko ! Wiec taka pomoc na zasadzie "lecialy watrobki to sie udalo" , to o dupe rozbic.


dobrze mowisz 2x beta po zabiegu to podstawa i koniecznosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila,dzis mogę zamówić w aptece jutro arth będzie do odbioru.


kinus6693@gmail.com
 prosze informacje gdzie pod jechac zalezy mi na weekendzie bo wtedy nie bede sama w domu , zamawialam juz od 6 osob i przez 2 tygodnie zadna paczka nie dotarla  :Frown:  czekam na maila co godzine bede sprawdzala skrzynke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy gdybym nie byla w ciąży to lecialaby krew? Wczoraj wzięłam Arthrotec ( jestem po zabiegu już kulka tygodni) i dzisiaj poleciała mi trochę krew, nie wiem czy to okres? Dzisiaj zrobiłam test i jest negatywny wiec skad ta krew?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kiedy iśc zrobić bete najlepiej ?


Betę zrób  na przykład w poniedziałek a później w środę i jak spada to się udało.Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem w podbramkowej sytuacji. Próbowałam z Art, ale niestety nie wypaliło. Jestem w 6 tc. Odkupię zestaw w rozsądnej cenie TYLKO paczka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości w ORYGINALNYCH blistrach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To sobie wróż z fusów jak chcesz, ja potrzebuje konkretnych informacji, zeby odpowiedziec. Watrobki nie sa zadnym wyznacznikiem sukcesu, ja bylam w 9tc i lecialo ze mnie takie mięso, ze hej, a na drugi dzień płód mial przepiękne tetno na usg. Wiesz jakie mialam zdziwko ! Wiec taka pomoc na zasadzie "lecialy watrobki to sie udalo" , to o dupe rozbic.


Zawsze musisz wszystkich tu opierniczac widzę,dalam do zrozumienia że mogło się jej udać,nie napisalam że na sto procent,bo to tylko potwierdzi lekarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze musisz wszystkich tu opierniczac widzę,dalam do zrozumienia że mogło się jej udać,nie napisalam że na sto procent,bo to tylko potwierdzi lekarz.


Dzięki. Jeszcze w ramach wyjaśnienia 7tc wczoraj miałam. Pójdę dziś na betę i w poniedziałek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki. Jeszcze w ramach wyjaśnienia 7tc wczoraj miałam. Pójdę dziś na betę i w poniedziałek.


Idź i daj znać kochana.Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy gdybym nie byla w ciąży to lecialaby krew? Wczoraj wzięłam Arthrotec ( jestem po zabiegu już kulka tygodni) i dzisiaj poleciała mi trochę krew, nie wiem czy to okres? Dzisiaj zrobiłam test i jest negatywny wiec skad ta krew?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam Arthrotec i trochę poleciało mi krwi , dzisiaj zrobiłam test i wyszedł negatywny? Jestem pozabiegowe już kilka tygodni i nie wiem czy to okres czy coś poszło nie tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;161119]


> Dlaczego znów krytykujesz osobę która pomaga innym dziewczyna nie zarabiając na tym?Tobie chyba interesik gorzej się kręci i się wsciekasz,przez Ciebie mniej osób tu zagląda.Ona jest w porządku mi pomogła i naprawdę sprzedaje arth.za 100 zł  i mi podwiozla ok.60 km bo miałam grypę żołądkowa.To ty spadaj z tej strony idiotko!!!!!!!!!!!



O czym ty dziewczyno piszesz przecież własnie skrytykowałam osobę, która krytykowala ją   :Big Grin:  
No chyba, że to ona każdego wyzywa od kretynek, oszustem, naciągaczek i idiotek jak ty.. Ale raczej tak nie jest więc ugryź się następnym razem w język i troche kultury! 
Przeczytaj dokładnie kogo tyczy się dany post! 
Powtarzam ponownie - chodzilo mi tylko i wyłącznie o to, że czy zapłaciłas jej 100 czy 1100 to jest tylko i wyłącznie Twoja i Jej sprawa a nie osób z forum! 
 P.S. każdy tu pisze jako anonim a nie pod swoim nickiem więc są potem takie niedomówienia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy gdybym nie byla w ciąży to lecialaby krew? Wczoraj wzięłam Arthrotec ( jestem po zabiegu już kulka tygodni) i dzisiaj poleciała mi trochę krew, nie wiem czy to okres? Dzisiaj zrobiłam test i jest negatywny wiec skad ta krew?


Nie rozumiem...napisałas że wczoraj wzięłas Arthrotec,ale jesteś po zabiegu już kilka tygodni.To po co bralas wczoraj ten Arthrotec???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak sprzedaje Arthrotec za 100 zł 20 tabl.i na tym nic nie zarabiam bo muszę też sporo km podjechac do tej apteki,a tutaj pewna Pani mnie ciągle krytykuje bo ona sprzedaje za 200 zł i biznesik się jej już mniej kręci.Robie to tylko dlatego że lubię pomagać mi też ktoś pomógł tymi tabletkami a ja się teraz odwdzieczam jeśli mam taką możliwość.Odbior tylko osobisty,swietokrzyskie albo małopolskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak sprzedaje Arthrotec za 100 zł 20 tabl.i na tym nic nie zarabiam bo muszę też sporo km podjechac do tej apteki,a tutaj pewna Pani mnie ciągle krytykuje bo ona sprzedaje za 200 zł i biznesik się jej już mniej kręci.Robie to tylko dlatego że lubię pomagać mi też ktoś pomógł tymi tabletkami a ja się teraz odwdzieczam jeśli mam taką możliwość.Odbior tylko osobisty,swietokrzyskie albo małopolskie.


Prosze o kontakt kinus6693@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak sprzedaje Arthrotec za 100 zł 20 tabl.i na tym nic nie zarabiam bo muszę też sporo km podjechac do tej apteki,a tutaj pewna Pani mnie ciągle krytykuje bo ona sprzedaje za 200 zł i biznesik się jej już mniej kręci.Robie to tylko dlatego że lubię pomagać mi też ktoś pomógł tymi tabletkami a ja się teraz odwdzieczam jeśli mam taką możliwość.Odbior tylko osobisty,swietokrzyskie albo małopolskie.


Domyślam się, która panią masz na myśli i właśnie o niej był mój wcześniejszy post!!! 
Jest tu taka osoba, która ma wiele do powiedzenia na temat praktycznie każdej osoby udzielajacej sie na tym forum. 

Co nie zmienia faktu, że kogokolwiek by moja wypowiedź nie dotyczyła to nikt nie ma prawa nazywać mnie idiotka tylko dlatego, że wyraziłam swoją opinię!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o kontakt kinus6693@gmail.com


Napisalam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak sprzedaje Arthrotec za 100 zł 20 tabl.i na tym nic nie zarabiam bo muszę też sporo km podjechac do tej apteki,a tutaj pewna Pani mnie ciągle krytykuje bo ona sprzedaje za 200 zł i biznesik się jej już mniej kręci.Robie to tylko dlatego że lubię pomagać mi też ktoś pomógł tymi tabletkami a ja się teraz odwdzieczam jeśli mam taką możliwość.Odbior tylko osobisty,swietokrzyskie albo małopolskie.


Proszę o namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test negatywny a krew po Arthrotecu poleciała? Dlaczego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie bedzie potrzebne.
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - woj lubelskie.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny lepiej zrobić to na noc ? czy lepiej w dzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jakbym nie byla w ciąży to poleciałaby mi krew po zażyciu Arthrotec? Proszę odpowiedzcie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw od WOW, od ręki, preferowany odbiór osobisty w 3mieście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki proszę o kontakt mirram79@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam właśnie dostałam przesyłkę od Bardzo miłej pani z którą szło się dogadać cenę zmniejszyła o 150 zł  Bardzo polecam misiu162@o2.pl i dziękuję bardzo za wszystko Pozdrawiam . Pati  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jakbym nie byla w ciąży to poleciałaby mi krew po zażyciu Arthrotec? Proszę odpowiedzcie


Nikt ci na to nie odpowie bo nikt nie bierze arth nie potwierdziwszy najpierw ciazy chocby testem ciazowym. Jak potwierdzilas przerwanie ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
579.277.993
Kontakt 7SMS cytotec oddzwonie max 10min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dagawhw@wp.pl - kolejna oszustka... Poprosiłam o zdj z data i godzina i nie dostalam :/// najpierw sie wykrecala ze nie ma jej w domu w koncu nad ranem dostalan zdj bardzo niewyrazne lekow bez kartki z data i godz. Albo babka ma 1 i chce kilka osob oszukać albo nie ma wcale juz tylko zdj podsyla falszywe....zalosne


  Zdjecie zostalo wysłane bardzo wyraxne na wydrukowanym meilu była napisana recznie data i aktualna godz. Dziewczyno ty po prostu nie potrzebujesz tabletek tylko oczerniasz innych (swoja widoczne konkurencje), którzy maja zestaw do sprzedania i juz go nie potrzebuja. NIe kazdy siedzi przed komputerem 24 godz i szuka klietów jak ty , normalni ludzie pracuja lub sie z nimi spotykaja jak jest taka potrzeba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw od WOW, w opakowaniu z 2 blistrami, 1 Mif. + 8 Mis., od ręki. Dający dużo większą skuteczność i bezpieczeństwo niż Art. Preferowany odbiór osobisty w 3mieście bądź wysyłka do dogadania, dla zainteresowanych zdjęcie z karteczką z twoim mailem lub innym zdaniem wybranym przez Ciebie. Były 2 zestawy, jeden już poszedł do potrzebującej i został odebrany co z resztą ona sama może potwierdzić (wysłany w środę późnym popołudniem a odebrany już w piątek, a paczka lepiej zabezpieczona niż ta od WOW). 
Został jeszcze jeden. 
misiu162@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw od WOW, w opakowaniu z 2 blistrami, 1 Mif. + 8 Mis., od ręki. Dający dużo większą skuteczność i bezpieczeństwo niż Art. Preferowany odbiór osobisty w 3mieście bądź wysyłka do dogadania, dla zainteresowanych zdjęcie z karteczką z twoim mailem lub innym zdaniem wybranym przez Ciebie. Były 2 zestawy, jeden już poszedł do potrzebującej i został odebrany co z resztą ona sama może potwierdzić (wysłany w środę późnym popołudniem a odebrany już w piątek, a paczka lepiej zabezpieczona niż ta od WOW). 
> Został jeszcze jeden. 
> misiu162@o2.pl



Wszystko się zgadza Bardzo Polecam Zestaw odebrany wczoraj. Dzisiaj zaczynam pierwsza dawkę I dziewczyny niema co oszczędzać na arthrotec lepiej kupić orginalny zestaw  zdrowie jest najważniejsze.  Pozdrawiam ☺☺☺

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Arthotek w rozsądnej cenie. 10 sztuk , sprzedaje bo mi zostały. Odbiór najlepiej w Trójmieście.  Kontakt j-rak92@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o namiary


Podaj meila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o namiary


Podaj meila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po zabiegu. Przezornie kupilam dwa zestawy. Jeden nietkniety mi zostal moge odsprzedaw w cenie w jakies kupilam. 10 tabl. Arthrotec forte + Ru za 280 zl. 
Kontakt ppl@lp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po zabiegu. Przezornie kupilam dwa zestawy. Jeden nietkniety mi zostal moge odsprzedaw w cenie w jakies kupilam. 10 tabl. Arthrotec forte + Ru za 280 zl. 
> Kontakt ppl@lp.pl


Odbior osobisty Łódź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po zabiegu. Przezornie kupilam dwa zestawy. Jeden nietkniety mi zostal moge odsprzedaw w cenie w jakies kupilam. 10 tabl. Arthrotec forte + Ru za 280 zl. 
> Kontakt ppl@lp.pl


Odbior osobisty Łódź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbior osobisty Łódź


Ru to to na pewno nie jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Namiary j-rak92@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc dziewczyny. wlasnie odebralam art. mam zamiar zazyc o 18 tylko nie wiem czy zrobic do pochwowo czy doustnie i jak mam wyjasc ten czop ze środka tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy jest ktos kto pomoze mi przez to przejsc. wlasnie wzielam 4tabletki do pochwowo troche sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc dziewczyny. wlasnie odebralam art. mam zamiar zazyc o 18 tylko nie wiem czy zrobic do pochwowo czy doustnie i jak mam wyjasc ten czop ze środka tabletki


  Przetnij tabletkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny czy jest ktos kto pomoze mi przez to przejsc. wlasnie wzielam 4tabletki do pochwowo troche sie boje


 Jak sie czujesz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak sie czujesz ?


na razie nic nie czuje tlko troche mi brzuch wzdelo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Która dziewczyna brała orginalny zestaw z wow jest tu któraś po zabiegu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Która dziewczyna brała orginalny zestaw z wow jest tu któraś po zabiegu ?


Ja brałam. Możesz mnie tez spotkać na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Która dziewczyna brała orginalny zestaw z wow jest tu któraś po zabiegu ?


 ja też brałam w 7 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też brałam w 7 tygodniu


Co się dzieje po tych 4 tabletkach pod język za dwie godziny je mam wziąść i się strasznie bije

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwczyny potrzebuje szybo porozmawiać z kimś kto wziął tabaletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwczyny potrzebuje szybo porozmawiać z kimś kto wziął tabaletki


Podaj kontakt. Tel maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj kontakt. Tel maila



kasiakowalska23@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kasiakowalska21@onet.pl tamten źle podałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwczyny potrzebuje szybo porozmawiać z kimś kto wziął tabaletki


Podala Ci wyzej adres forum, w w w . maszwybor.net. Wystarczy napisać post, od razu jakas dziewczyna sie odezwie. Można tez poczytac dzial z akcjami, zobaczysz jak to przebiegalo u innych. Maja tez infolinię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziawczyny czy moze mi ktoras powiedziec cZatak powinno byc? wczoraj wieczorem wzielam pierwsza dawke art. o 1:30 wzielam ostatnia. brzuch mnue bolał delikatnie tak ze zasnelam a rano jak wstalam zaczelam krwawic i wylecjal ze mnie duzy kawalek wielkosci pojedynczej piersi z kurczaka a  teraz wylatuja nieduze wielkosci watrobki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwczyny potrzebuje szybo porozmawiać z kimś kto wziął tabaletki


Podaj maila. Bralam w piatek

----------


## gosiagosiagosiagosiaa

Cześć dziewczyny! Pisałam do Was ok 2 tygodnie temu, abyście poradziły, czy lekkie plamienie i 'glut' jak to się wyraziłam jest oznaką poronienia - okazało się że nie. Plamiłam jedynie od czasu do czasu na brązowo - ale czytałam że to się zdarza. Zamówiłam i czekałam na kolejne opakowanie, aż wczoraj nagle brązowe plamienie przybrało na sile i zmieniło kolor na bordowy, zaczął również pobolewać brzuch. W nocy ok 2 obudził mnie okropny ból, poszłam do łazienki zaczęło ze mnie lecieć, pojawiły się skrzepy, słyszałam duże chlup do muszli. Dostałam również rozwolnienia (przypominam nie brałam żadnych tabletek od czasu arthrotecu 29 marca), zebrało mi się na wymioty, oblał mnie zimny pot, skurcze były potworne. Ten nagorszy stan trwał może z godzine, ból lekko minął poszłam do łóżka i zasnęłam. Jestem w 10tc. Jutro mam wizyte u ginekologa, ciekawe czy to było 'to', mam nadzieję. PS dzisiaj wstałam z fantastycznym humorem, miła odmiana. Pozdrawiam -G

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzielam 4 tabletki pod język o 8.30 teraz rzygałam co teraz  ? krwawie juz delikatnie i troszkę mnie brzuch boli ale tak jak do miesiączki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzielam 4 tabletki pod język o 8.30 teraz rzygałam co teraz  ? krwawie juz delikatnie i troszkę mnie brzuch boli ale tak jak do miesiączki


To nic że wymiotowałaś, lek się wchłonął przez śluzówkę. Powodzenia! -G

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.rolex4me.top/">Datejust</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.rolex4me.top/">Datejust II</a></strong>
<br>
*replica rolex* *replica rolex* *replica rolex watches*
Replica Rolex Explorer Watch - Rolex Timeless Luxury Watches - $190.00 : Replica Rolex Watches, rolex4me.top
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.rolex4me.top/fr/]		[img]http://www.rolex4me.top/langi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy można sprawdzić czy wszystko się udało?  po jakim czasie mogę potwierdzić ze ciąży juz niema?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy można sprawdzić czy wszystko się udało?  po jakim czasie mogę potwierdzić ze ciąży juz niema?


    Praktycznie od razu po zabiegu robiąc badanie beta HCG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw od WOW, w opakowaniu z 2 blistrami, 1 Mif. + 8 Mis., od ręki. Dający dużo większą skuteczność i bezpieczeństwo niż Art. Preferowany odbiór osobisty w 3mieście bądź wysyłka do dogadania, dla zainteresowanych zdjęcie z karteczką z twoim mailem lub innym zdaniem wybranym przez Ciebie. Były 2 zestawy, jeden już poszedł do potrzebującej i został odebrany co z resztą ona sama może potwierdzić (wysłany w środę późnym popołudniem a odebrany już w piątek, a paczka lepiej zabezpieczona niż ta od WOW). 
> Został jeszcze jeden. 
> misiu162@o2.pl



Dokładnie masz całkowita rację!!! Na tym forum jest taka właśnie osoba, która każdego opieprza, wyzywa od idiotek, handlar, oszustek i naciągaczek!!! Mi podesłała jakąś babe (a moze to byla ona sama..?!), która zadzwoniła wypytywac o cenę, warunki odbioru, itp... Babka zapytała czy mogę wysłać jej przesyłkę jak wpłaci mi pieniądze na konto a ja mimo wszystko namawiałam ja do odbioru osobistego! Mimo to już kilka minut po zakończonej rozmowie opisała na forum, że zażądałam wpłaty na konto!!! To było totalne kłamstwo w żywe oczy bo nic takiego nie proponowałam - nawet na jej pytanie podczas rozmowy odmówiłam. Mimo to próbowała mnie oskarżyc o próbę wyciągnięcia od niej przelewu. Prawda jest taka, że osoba, o której mowa atakuje natychmiast gdy tylko ktokolwiek oferuje oryginalny zestaw! Nie czepia się tylko tych, którzy proponują Arthrotec. Jak ogłosisz się z zestawem to nie będziesz miała spokoju osadzie cie od czci i wiary ale staraj się ignorować - jak to mówią nie karm forumowego trolla  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Praktycznie od razu po zabiegu robiąc badanie beta HCG.


Ale w trakcie ciąży nie robiłam beta wiec skąd będę wiedzieć czy jest dobrze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale w trakcie ciąży nie robiłam beta wiec skąd będę wiedzieć czy jest dobrze ?


Musisz zrobic dwa badania, np jutro i w środę. Jesli wynik spada, to sie udalo, jesli rośnie, to ciąża nadal trwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki za pobraniem w rozsądnej cenie.  mirram79@o2.pl

----------


## misiu162

> Dokładnie masz całkowita rację!!! Na tym forum jest taka właśnie osoba, która każdego opieprza, wyzywa od idiotek, handlar, oszustek i naciągaczek!!! Mi podesłała jakąś babe (a moze to byla ona sama..?!), która zadzwoniła wypytywac o cenę, warunki odbioru, itp... Babka zapytała czy mogę wysłać jej przesyłkę jak wpłaci mi pieniądze na konto a ja mimo wszystko namawiałam ja do odbioru osobistego! Mimo to już kilka minut po zakończonej rozmowie opisała na forum, że zażądałam wpłaty na konto!!! To było totalne kłamstwo w żywe oczy bo nic takiego nie proponowałam - nawet na jej pytanie podczas rozmowy odmówiłam. Mimo to próbowała mnie oskarżyc o próbę wyciągnięcia od niej przelewu. Prawda jest taka, że osoba, o której mowa atakuje natychmiast gdy tylko ktokolwiek oferuje oryginalny zestaw! Nie czepia się tylko tych, którzy proponują Arthrotec. Jak ogłosisz się z zestawem to nie będziesz miała spokoju osadzie cie od czci i wiary ale staraj się ignorować - jak to mówią nie karm forumowego trolla


Ja już nie będę wdawać się w dyskusję z kimś takim i w sumie to z nikim. To każdego indywidualna sprawa.  W końcu znajdzie się ktoś komu zależy na skuteczności, bezpieczeństwie i czasie. Jedna Pani już się ze mną dogadała i otrzymała w piątek zestaw paczką 24h ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przy odbiorze i dzisiaj jest już po wszystkim. Z tego co pisała dzisiaj to jest bardzo zadowolona z tej decyzji bo wszystko przebiegło sprawnie a jej obawy były niepotrzebne.

----------


## misiu162

Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw od WOW, w opakowaniu z 2 blistrami, 1 Mif. + 8 Mis., od ręki. Dający dużo większą skuteczność i bezpieczeństwo niż Arthrotec. Preferowany odbiór osobisty w 3mieście bądź wysyłka do dogadania, dla zainteresowanych zdjęcie z karteczką z twoim mailem lub innym tekstem wybranym przez Ciebie. Były 2 zestawy, jeden już poszedł do potrzebującej i został odebrany co z resztą ona sama już potwierdziła na forum (wysłany w środę późnym popołudniem a odebrany już w piątek, a paczka lepiej zabezpieczona niż ta od WOW). 
Został jeszcze jeden. 
misiu162@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 20 tabl.odbior osobisty,malopolska i świętokrzyskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kasiakowalska21@onet.pl tamten źle podałam


Odpisałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy komus zdarzylo sie robic zabieg w 3 tyg od zaplodnienia? Jestem 36h po, zero krwawienia. Jestem okrutnie zestresowana. A badania moge zrobic dopiero jutro  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam ze w trakcie zabiegu bylo krwawienie i skrzepy itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy komus zdarzylo sie robic zabieg w 3 tyg od zaplodnienia? Jestem 36h po, zero krwawienia. Jestem okrutnie zestresowana. A badania moge zrobic dopiero jutro


Ale bylas u lekarza ze potwierdzil tak wczesna  ciaze,czy wyszlo ci juz na tescie? Bo to troszke dla mnie dziwne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyszlo na tescie i lekarz potwierdzil ze to 2 lub 3 tydzien od zaplodnienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyszlo na tescie i lekarz potwierdzil ze to 2 lub 3 tydzien od zaplodnienia.


Powiedz normalnie, ktory to tydzien ciazy od daty ostatniej miesiączki. Poza tym nikt nie zgadnie czy Ci się udało, nie zajrzymy magicznie do Twojej macicy. Zrobisz badania i bedziesz wiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz normalnie, ktory to tydzien ciazy od daty ostatniej miesiączki. Poza tym nikt nie zgadnie czy Ci się udało, nie zajrzymy magicznie do Twojej macicy. Zrobisz badania i bedziesz wiedziec


Ale  co  bralas? Arthrotec czy cos innego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy komus zdarzylo sie robic zabieg w 3 tyg od zaplodnienia? Jestem 36h po, zero krwawienia. Jestem okrutnie zestresowana. A badania moge zrobic dopiero jutro


A  co  bralas  Arthrotec  czy  cos  innego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 lub 5, wiem ze nikt cudotworca nie jest. Nie musisz pisac w chamski sposob. Nie prosilam o diagnoze tylko pytalam czy ktos mial podobnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 tabl + Ru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec 12 tabl + Ru


Skoro mialas taki "zestaw" to RU na pewno nie bylo oryginalne. Moglo sie udac po samym Arthrotecu, ale powinnas krwawic kilka dni jak w okres. Tak czy inaczej musisz zrobic betę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec 12 tabl + Ru


Nie  przejmuj  sie  tamta odpowiedzia,jest tutaj jedna  taka  baba ktora w grzeczny sposob odpowiedziec nie potrafi.Musisz  byc  cierpliwa i poczekac do jutra zrob bete i za jakies dwa dni znow  jak  spada  to sie udalo a jak nie.to  dalej probuj  z  arth,albo zamow zestaw z wow.bedziesz przynajmniej wiedziec ze tabletki sa konkretne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle lub spotkam się osobiscie. Emeil:monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badania zeobie jutro laczniebz usg. Trzymajcie kciuki i dzieki

----------


## Beata888888

Czy jakby macica się nie oczyściła prawidłowo to test ciążowy byłby pozytywny? A jak się oczyściła to wskazywałby negatywny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Muszę aż napisać bo aż mnie trzęsie!!! Wyczytałam właśnie w artykule z 28 marca 2017 R, że w Irlandii Północnej gdzie mają takie popieprzone prawo jak u nas policja zaczela namierzac przesyłki od WOW i WHW i przychodzą kobietom do domów oskarżając o zakup nielegalnych u nich tabletek poronnych!!! Napisali tam, że od 18 marca policja weszła już do ponad 100 domów! To jest jakaś paranoja przecież u nas lada chwilą też zaczną tak robić na bank  :Frown: (( 
Nie udało im się zablokować działania tych serwisów to wzięli się za innego rodzaju nękanie kobiet!!! Ponoć najgorsze, że przy okazji informują o przyczynie swojego pojawienia się całą rodzinę czy tam osoby, ktore zamieszkują z osobą, która zamówiła zestaw. Czytałam komentarze od dziewczyn załamanych bo policja poinformowała o wszystkim ich rodziców chociaż są już pełnoletnie i wpisy kobiet, które nie chciały by partner wiedział, że chcą usunąć ale policja miała ich prywatność w nosie! Boję się, że skoro tam tak robią to jest tylko kwestia czasu gdy w Polsce też zaczną inwigilowac przesyłki z fundacji i przysyłać za nimi policjantów  
 :Frown: ((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jakby macica się nie oczyściła prawidłowo to test ciążowy byłby pozytywny? A jak się oczyściła to wskazywałby negatywny ?


Nawet jak się oczyscila to test i tak będzie wychodził pozytywnie co najmniej 9-10 dni a może nawet do 3 tygodni dlatego o wiele bardziej wiarygodne będzie badanie krwi! W badaniu krwi można zaobserwować spadek stężenia hormonu w organizmie a zwykły test wykrywa niestety tylko sama jego obecność!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Muszę aż napisać bo aż mnie trzęsie!!! Wyczytałam właśnie w artykule z 28 marca 2017 R, że w Irlandii Północnej gdzie mają takie popieprzone prawo jak u nas policja zaczela namierzac przesyłki od WOW i WHW i przychodzą kobietom do domów oskarżając o zakup nielegalnych u nich tabletek poronnych!!! Napisali tam, że od 18 marca policja weszła już do ponad 100 domów! To jest jakaś paranoja przecież u nas lada chwilą też zaczną tak robić na bank (( 
> Nie udało im się zablokować działania tych serwisów to wzięli się za innego rodzaju nękanie kobiet!!! Ponoć najgorsze, że przy okazji informują o przyczynie swojego pojawienia się całą rodzinę czy tam osoby, ktore zamieszkują z osobą, która zamówiła zestaw. Czytałam komentarze od dziewczyn załamanych bo policja poinformowała o wszystkim ich rodziców chociaż są już pełnoletnie i wpisy kobiet, które nie chciały by partner wiedział, że chcą usunąć ale policja miała ich prywatność w nosie! Boję się, że skoro tam tak robią to jest tylko kwestia czasu gdy w Polsce też zaczną inwigilowac przesyłki z fundacji i przysyłać za nimi policjantów  
> ((


Ale u nich maja ostrzejsze prawo aborcyjne, bo kobieta ponosi odpowiedzialność za wykonanie aborcji, a u nas nie, wiec nie wiem po co siejesz zamęt. Najpierw musieli by zmienic prawo na co nie pozwolimy, co udowodnilysmy czarnymi marszami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny doradzcie czy powinbam wziasc 8 tabletek arthrotectu. w sobote w nocy zazylam trzy dawki. rano zaczęlam krwawic wylecialo ze mnie kilka kawalkow wielkosci watrobi a jwden naprawde wielki ok 15 cm, krwaqilam caly dzien ake dzisiaj juz tylko takie skape i wymieczane ze śluzem. jak myslicie poczekac czy wziąść. niech ktos odpowie bo boje sie ze sie nie udalo. bylam w 6 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny doradzcie czy powinbam wziasc 8 tabletek arthrotectu. w sobote w nocy zazylam trzy dawki. rano zaczęlam krwawic wylecialo ze mnie kilka kawalkow wielkosci watrobi a jwden naprawde wielki ok 15 cm, krwaqilam caly dzien ake dzisiaj juz tylko takie skape i wymieczane ze śluzem. jak myslicie poczekac czy wziąść. niech ktos odpowie bo boje sie ze sie nie udalo. bylam w 6 tyg


Zrob dzis i w srode lub w czwartek badanie beta hcg nie bierz jeszcze tabketek. Sprawdz czy spada. Duzo sie ruszaj.cwicz . u mnie tez ruszylo po 3 dniach dopiero od zazycia, bylam w 5 tyg. Ja sie wspomagalam septosanem 3x dziennie bo tam jest tymianek i on powoduje skurcze macicy. Po 10 dniach juz mialam test ciazowy negatywny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrob dzis i w srode lub w czwartek badanie beta hcg nie bierz jeszcze tabketek. Sprawdz czy spada. Duzo sie ruszaj.cwicz . u mnie tez ruszylo po 3 dniach dopiero od zazycia, bylam w 5 tyg. Ja sie wspomagalam septosanem 3x dziennie bo tam jest tymianek i on powoduje skurcze macicy. Po 10 dniach juz mialam test ciazowy negatywny .


dzięki za odpowiedz. troche podnioslo mnie to na duchu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak stosowac art ? 3 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 godziny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie martw sie na zapas. Tez mialam skape krwawienie. Zrob bHcg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie martw sie na zapas. Tez mialam skape krwawienie. Zrob bHcg.


jutro jade zrobie. mam nadzieje ze sie wszystko udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak stosowac art ? 3 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 godziny ?


3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny na 30 minut pod język lub miedzy dziaslo a policzek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Polsce jobietom nic nie grozi za sprowadzenie lekow na wlasny uzytek. Nie ma co sie denerwowac przypadkami jakie opisalas.



> Muszę aż napisać bo aż mnie trzęsie!!! Wyczytałam właśnie w artykule z 28 marca 2017 R, że w Irlandii Północnej gdzie mają takie popieprzone prawo jak u nas policja zaczela namierzac przesyłki od WOW i WHW i przychodzą kobietom do domów oskarżając o zakup nielegalnych u nich tabletek poronnych!!! Napisali tam, że od 18 marca policja weszła już do ponad 100 domów! To jest jakaś paranoja przecież u nas lada chwilą też zaczną tak robić na bank (( 
> Nie udało im się zablokować działania tych serwisów to wzięli się za innego rodzaju nękanie kobiet!!! Ponoć najgorsze, że przy okazji informują o przyczynie swojego pojawienia się całą rodzinę czy tam osoby, ktore zamieszkują z osobą, która zamówiła zestaw. Czytałam komentarze od dziewczyn załamanych bo policja poinformowała o wszystkim ich rodziców chociaż są już pełnoletnie i wpisy kobiet, które nie chciały by partner wiedział, że chcą usunąć ale policja miała ich prywatność w nosie! Boję się, że skoro tam tak robią to jest tylko kwestia czasu gdy w Polsce też zaczną inwigilowac przesyłki z fundacji i przysyłać za nimi policjantów  
> ((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie arthrotec orginalny lizak18@onet.pl lub 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam originalny zestaw z WOW ktory doszedl juz jak wzielam (i na szczescoe sie udalo) sam arthrotec 
Nie otwierany, orginalnie zapakowany. Mieszkam w Warszawie.
Najchetniejnsprzedam kobiecie ktora ma malo czasu na zabieg lub nie udal jej sie samym arthrotekiem. (Gwarantuje on 99%skutecznosci, niech sie przyda jak juz przylecial do Polski).
AniaKasprzyk1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Muszę aż napisać bo aż mnie trzęsie!!! Wyczytałam właśnie w artykule z 28 marca 2017 R, że w Irlandii Północnej gdzie mają takie popieprzone prawo jak u nas policja zaczela namierzac przesyłki od WOW i WHW i przychodzą kobietom do domów oskarżając o zakup nielegalnych u nich tabletek poronnych!!! Napisali tam, że od 18 marca policja weszła już do ponad 100 domów! To jest jakaś paranoja przecież u nas lada chwilą też zaczną tak robić na bank (( 
> Nie udało im się zablokować działania tych serwisów to wzięli się za innego rodzaju nękanie kobiet!!! Ponoć najgorsze, że przy okazji informują o przyczynie swojego pojawienia się całą rodzinę czy tam osoby, ktore zamieszkują z osobą, która zamówiła zestaw. Czytałam komentarze od dziewczyn załamanych bo policja poinformowała o wszystkim ich rodziców chociaż są już pełnoletnie i wpisy kobiet, które nie chciały by partner wiedział, że chcą usunąć ale policja miała ich prywatność w nosie! Boję się, że skoro tam tak robią to jest tylko kwestia czasu gdy w Polsce też zaczną inwigilowac przesyłki z fundacji i przysyłać za nimi policjantów  
> ((


Hurra! W końcu nienarodzeni są otoczeni opieką. I bardzo dobrze, że partnerzy się dowiadują to są tagże ich dzieci nie tylko kobiet i mają prawo o nich wiedzieć. Mam nadzieje że szybko zaczną robić tak w Polsce  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hurra! W końcu nienarodzeni są otoczeni opieką. I bardzo dobrze, że partnerzy się dowiadują to są tagże ich dzieci nie tylko kobiet i mają prawo o nich wiedzieć. Mam nadzieje że szybko zaczną robić tak w Polsce


Ty się lepiej weź za tych narodzonych. Setki ich placze w domach dziecka albo w rodzinach patologicznych. A najlepiej, to weź się za słownik ortograficzny, zrobisz przysługę ludzkości  :Smile:

----------


## ruda89

Witam, dziewczyny proszę o pomoc. W nocy z 21 kwietnia na 22 kwietnia uprawiłam sex bez zabezpieczenia. Doszło do pełnego wytrysku. W sobotę rano zorientowaliśmy  się że nas poniosło i był to sam środek cyklu czyli 13-14 dzień. Moje cykle wynoszą przeważnie 27, 28 dni. Zaczęliśmy szukać w aptekach tabletki Ellaone . Niestety nigdzie jej nie było. W niedzielę zamówiliśmy ją z apteki internetowej. Będzie dopiero jutro czyli we wtorek miej więcej po 80 godz od wpadki. Niestety zagłębiając się w temat przeczytałam, że Ellaone działa tylko na opóźnienie owulacji, jeśli do niej już doszło nie ma już żadnej mocy. Wygląda na to że kochaliśmy się w samo jajeczkowanie. Tabletek nie udało mi się dostać więc nie wiem czy jest sens w ogóle jej brania jutro. Stąd mojej pytanie czy mogę zastosować Arthrotec nie wiedząc czy w ogóle do poczęcia doszło? Nie chce czekać aż zrobię test, czy można ją wziąć zapobiegawczo??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, dziewczyny proszę o pomoc. W nocy z 21 kwietnia na 22 kwietnia uprawiłam sex bez zabezpieczenia. Doszło do pełnego wytrysku. W sobotę rano zorientowaliśmy  się że nas poniosło i był to sam środek cyklu czyli 13-14 dzień. Moje cykle wynoszą przeważnie 27, 28 dni. Zaczęliśmy szukać w aptekach tabletki Ellaone . Niestety nigdzie jej nie było. W niedzielę zamówiliśmy ją z apteki internetowej. Będzie dopiero jutro czyli we wtorek miej więcej po 80 godz od wpadki. Niestety zagłębiając się w temat przeczytałam, że Ellaone działa tylko na opóźnienie owulacji, jeśli do niej już doszło nie ma już żadnej mocy. Wygląda na to że kochaliśmy się w samo jajeczkowanie. Tabletek nie udało mi się dostać więc nie wiem czy jest sens w ogóle jej brania jutro. Stąd mojej pytanie czy mogę zastosować Arthrotec nie wiedząc czy w ogóle do poczęcia doszło? Nie chce czekać aż zrobię test, czy można ją wziąć zapobiegawczo??


Arthrotec to nie tabletka po, teraz nie pomoże. Poczekaj do daty spodziewanego okresu i zrob test, albo bete po 10 dniach od zdarzenia.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam, dziewczyny proszę o pomoc. W nocy z 21 kwietnia na 22 kwietnia uprawiłam sex bez zabezpieczenia. Doszło do pełnego wytrysku. W sobotę rano zorientowaliśmy  się że nas poniosło i był to sam środek cyklu czyli 13-14 dzień. Moje cykle wynoszą przeważnie 27, 28 dni. Zaczęliśmy szukać w aptekach tabletki Ellaone . Niestety nigdzie jej nie było. W niedzielę zamówiliśmy ją z apteki internetowej. Będzie dopiero jutro czyli we wtorek miej więcej po 80 godz od wpadki. Niestety zagłębiając się w temat przeczytałam, że Ellaone działa tylko na opóźnienie owulacji, jeśli do niej już doszło nie ma już żadnej mocy. Wygląda na to że kochaliśmy się w samo jajeczkowanie. Tabletek nie udało mi się dostać więc nie wiem czy jest sens w ogóle jej brania jutro. Stąd mojej pytanie czy mogę zastosować Arthrotec nie wiedząc czy w ogóle do poczęcia doszło? Nie chce czekać aż zrobię test, czy można ją wziąć zapobiegawczo??


Ellaone to hormonalna bomba rozwali Ci cykl, a Arthotec jest na stawy, a nie na wczesną ciąże. Nieplanowana ciąża to nie koniec świata. Przemyśl to jeszcze, jeśli doszło do zapłodnienia to jest już w Tobie nowe życie. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hurra! W końcu nienarodzeni są otoczeni opieką. I bardzo dobrze, że partnerzy się dowiadują to są tagże ich dzieci nie tylko kobiet i mają prawo o nich wiedzieć. Mam nadzieje że szybko zaczną robić tak w Polsce


 
Wyrwał z kontekstu i ma radochę!!! 
Co za człowiekiem trzeba być żeby cieszyć się z takiego obrotu sprawy w cywilizowanym kraju :/  
Zajmij się swoimi plemnikami czy tam jajeczkami!
Ciekawa jestem czy kiedykolwiek udzieliłas / udzieliłeś jakiejś realnej pomocy tym "nienarodzonym" czy tylko chrzanisz tak bez sensu na forum!?? 

Każdy ma inną sytuację i skoro kobieta decyduje się nie wtajemniczać decyzję o przerwaniu ciąży partnera to na pewno ma bardzo poważny powód!!! 
Każda z nas wolałaby mieć w takiej chwili wsparcie i pomoc albo chociaż dobre słowo więc gdyby partnerzy takich kobiet byli w porządku to na bank nie trzeba by było nic przed nimi ukrywać!!! 

 Najgorsze są tacy własnie prowokatorzy! 
We własnym życiu przeważnie mają niezły syf ale innym wlezli by z buciorami w życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Prosze o dokładne wytłumaczenie jakie tabletki wziąść oraz ile, w jakim czasie i gdzie je umiejscowić.
Wazne jest dla mnie aby tabletki mozna było nabyć w aptece tak jak arthotec.
Prosze o szybką odpowiedź, ciąża okolo 4 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie zastrzeżenia przy zapaleniu mięśnia sercowego, tarczycy ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Prosze o dokładne wytłumaczenie jakie tabletki wziąść oraz ile, w jakim czasie i gdzie je umiejscowić.
> Wazne jest dla mnie aby tabletki mozna było nabyć w aptece tak jak arthotec.
> Prosze o szybką odpowiedź, ciąża okolo 4 tydzień


4 tabletki co w godz pod język i trzymać pół godziny ..zeby nabyc w aptece trzeba miec receptę..I ostrzegam ja ostatnio miałam problem z kupnem artro. Są braki w hurtowniach poltora tyg czekalam az sprowadza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co 3 godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co z przyjęciem leku do pochwowo??
Jak i co?? Jakie zagrożenie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co z przyjęciem leku do pochwowo??
> Jak i co?? Jakie zagrożenie??


zapraszam do poczytania forum A nie zadawania stałe tych samych pytań A zagrożenie zawsze jest np silny niekontrolowany krwotok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co z przyjęciem leku do pochwowo??
> Jak i co?? Jakie zagrożenie??


Adresy stron gdzie znajdziesz wszystko o aborcji farmakologicznej: womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i polskie forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dobry sprzedam swoj zestaw od WoW 
Bo doszedl juz 'po fakcie'.
Ale jednak jest bezpieczniejszy i skiteczniejszy wiec moze ktorejs pomoze.
Warszawa lub Trojmiasto.
Zaplacilam 90euro i tylko tyle chcialabym z powrotem.
Pozdrawiam
Agajowicz87@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki arthrotec tylko za pobraniem w rozsądnej cenie . Pisać mirram79@o2.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię tabletki arthrotec tylko za pobraniem w rozsądnej cenie . Pisać mirram79@o2.pl.


Odbiór osobisty.Swietokrzyskie lub małopolskie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy jak długo trzymac dawkę artro pod językiem mi już po 10 min zrobiła się taka gorzka papka ze nie byłam w stanie jej trzymać dalej i polykalam po malu az w pewnym momencie zrobilo mi się strasznie niedobrze i połowę chyba zwróciłam :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jakie objawy pojawiają się pierwsze ?gdy lek zaczyna dzialac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tabletki co w godz pod język i trzymać pół godziny ..zeby nabyc w aptece trzeba miec receptę..I ostrzegam ja ostatnio miałam problem z kupnem artro. Są braki w hurtowniach poltora tyg czekalam az sprowadza


   A ja nie miałam żadnego - w jeden dzień zamówiłam a już na następny były gotowe do odbioru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja nie miałam żadnego - w jeden dzień zamówiłam a już na następny były gotowe do odbioru.


to pewnie kwestia regionu ja akurat z okolic Szczecina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle na lub spotkam się osobiscie. Emeil:monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy co mogę wziąść przeciwbolowego bo zwRjujr zaraz

----------


## misiu162

Ibuprofen jest najskuteczniejszym lekarstwem przeciwbólowym w wypadku silnych skurczy. Możesz również przyjąć inne leki z grupy niesteroidowych leków przeciwzapalnych, np. naproxen, diklofenak czy paracetamol. Prosimy zapoznaj się z ulotką zażywanych środków przeciwbólowych, aby ustalić ich maksymalna dawkę. Niektórym kobietom ulgę przynosi butelka z gorącą wodą (termofor) przyłożona do brzucha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A moja córcia ma już 2 ząbki, śmieje się w głos i łapie mnie za szyję i przytula, daje buziaki. Cudowne uczucie trzymać w ramionach taką małą istotkę, czuć jej zapach i wiedzieć że jesteś dla niej najważniejsza na świecie!!! Rok temu chciałam zrobić to samo z nią...pozbyć się jej tym świnstwem. Na szczęście tego nie zrobiłam. Dziewczyny, dacie radę. Zapewniam że później będziecie płakać że chciałyście to zrobić. Modlę się o Wasze dzieci aby żyły, abyście Wy nie decydowały się na pozbycie się ich.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukałam długo tabletek, bojąc się, że trafie jakieś lipne. I w tym miejscu z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić panią Wiktorię. Tabletki szybko wysyła i co bardzo istotne, cały czas podczas przyjmowania jest pod telefonem, pomaga to jesli ma się obawy,czy prawidłowo to przebiega.
Ja kupiłam dwa zestawy, niestety za pierwszym razem próba nie udana.
Za drugim podejściem ustaliłyśmy inne dawkowanie, tzn pierwsze 4 dopochwowo ( i te już załatwiły sprawę), dwie dawki kolejne były już tylko na oczyszczenie,aczkolwiek 3ciej nie wziełam całej,bo już nie dałam rady.
Od kilku dni jestem po usg i wszystko tak jak powinno być, krwawienie powoli ustaje.
Być może sa tu inne osoby,ktore tez sprzedają, polecam p Wiktorię, bo poza tabletkami otrzymywałam na bieżąco odpowiedzi na pytania, a w trakcie było ich dużo.
Nie załamujcie się  jeśli za pierwszym razem sie nie uda, wiem ze jest ciezko, ale jak sie zaczelo to trzeba doprowadzic to do konca.
Jesli za drugim razem by nie wyszlo, to planowalam juz wizyte na Słowacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Jutro mija tydzień od zabiegu, a co za tym idzie... Wydawałoby się że wszystko poszło ok, jednak po odebraniu dzisiejszych badan okazalo się że beta rośnie... krwawie cały czas, oczywiście nie wiadomo jak bardzo ale przykładowo przy skurczu jest tej krwi więcej. Teoretycznie według opisów na forum wszystko przebiega zgodnie czyli poronienie i pozniej oczyszczanie natomiast w moim przypadku cos poszlo nie tak... Jutro ide do lekarza żeby mi powiedział co tam się dzieje bo oszaleć idzie juz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

We wtorek robilam pierwsza Bete kiedy zrobic kolejna w czwartek czy piatek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> We wtorek robilam pierwsza Bete kiedy zrobic kolejna w czwartek czy piatek ?


Może byc w czwartek. Wystarczy 48 h odstepu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może byc w czwartek. Wystarczy 48 h odstepu


Super bo nie wytrzymam juz do piatku, bo ciagle wydaje mi sie,ze sie nie powiodlo  :Frown:  
W poniedzialek art bralam o 18, 21, 24

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pieć dni spuznia mi sie okres czy musi oznaczac koniecznie ciąże ma ktoś może numer tel do kogos kto odsprzeda art w rozsądnej cenie mieszkam w małej miescinie z apteki niedostane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pieć dni spuznia mi sie okres czy musi oznaczac koniecznie ciąże ma ktoś może numer tel do kogos kto odsprzeda art w rozsądnej cenie mieszkam w małej miescinie z apteki niedostane


A może test byś zrobiła ciążowy, hmm ? Nie sądzisz że od tego powinno się zacząć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wlasnie zrobilam pozytywny niestety macie namiar do kogos kto muglby odsprzedac w rozsadnej cenie?Prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam . tanio.
6'01_654*456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wlasnie zrobilam pozytywny niestety macie namiar do kogos kto muglby odsprzedac w rozsadnej cenie?Prosze


   Zostaw namiar, odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Jutro mija tydzień od zabiegu, a co za tym idzie... Wydawałoby się że wszystko poszło ok, jednak po odebraniu dzisiejszych badan okazalo się że beta rośnie... krwawie cały czas, oczywiście nie wiadomo jak bardzo ale przykładowo przy skurczu jest tej krwi więcej. Teoretycznie według opisów na forum wszystko przebiega zgodnie czyli poronienie i pozniej oczyszczanie natomiast w moim przypadku cos poszlo nie tak... Jutro ide do lekarza żeby mi powiedział co tam się dzieje bo oszaleć idzie juz...


Dużo przyrosla beta podaj wyniki a jak bylas juz u lekarza to napisz co powiedzial.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dużo przyrosla beta podaj wyniki a jak bylas juz u lekarza to napisz co powiedzial.



Około 7 tysięcy. Dziś jadę do lekarza, ale to co przeżyłam tej nocy to koszmar. 6 godzin siedziałam w toalecie bo tak się ze mnie lała krew i wychodziły skrzepy, że nie do pomyślenia. Na sam koniec przez około 30 minut miałam ogromny ból,  że myślalam że do szpitala pojadę, a po chwili wyleciało coś większego i nale ból ustał. Jednym słowem było 100 raz gorzej niż tydzien temu, aa nic dodatkowo nie bylo stosowane od tamtego razu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wlasnie zrobilam pozytywny niestety macie namiar do kogos kto muglby odsprzedac w rozsadnej cenie?Prosze


Podaj maila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Około 7 tysięcy. Dziś jadę do lekarza, ale to co przeżyłam tej nocy to koszmar. 6 godzin siedziałam w toalecie bo tak się ze mnie lała krew i wychodziły skrzepy, że nie do pomyślenia. Na sam koniec przez około 30 minut miałam ogromny ból,  że myślalam że do szpitala pojadę, a po chwili wyleciało coś większego i nale ból ustał. Jednym słowem było 100 raz gorzej niż tydzien temu, aa nic dodatkowo nie bylo stosowane od tamtego razu.


Wróciłam od lekarza. Stwierdzono poronienie, i ogólnie wszystko jest w porządku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wróciłam od lekarza. Stwierdzono poronienie, i ogólnie wszystko jest w porządku.


No widzisz, nie potrzebnie się martwiłaś. Cieszę się razem z Tobą :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Około 7 tysięcy. Dziś jadę do lekarza, ale to co przeżyłam tej nocy to koszmar. 6 godzin siedziałam w toalecie bo tak się ze mnie lała krew i wychodziły skrzepy, że nie do pomyślenia. Na sam koniec przez około 30 minut miałam ogromny ból,  że myślalam że do szpitala pojadę, a po chwili wyleciało coś większego i nale ból ustał. Jednym słowem było 100 raz gorzej niż tydzien temu, aa nic dodatkowo nie bylo stosowane od tamtego razu.


Tak to niestety jest po tym cholernym Arthrotecu. Ja miałam podobnie - w nocy z wtorku na środę brałam Arthrotec i wystąpiło tylko plamienie no i oczywiście umeczylam się tymi okrutnymi dreszczami, gorączką i bólem ale nic ponad to. Za to w weekend miałam zjadła na uczelni i wykupie sobotę wieczorem jak że mnie chlusnelo to aż w butach mi pluskalo jak szłam na izbę przyjęć (tapicerka w aucie do prania).. 
Pani ginekolog powiedziała, że jeszcze ok. 40 minut i "nie byłoby czego zbierać" - chodzilo o mnie, że bym się po prostu wykrwawila na śmierć gdybym nie przyjechała do szpitala i nie miała zrobionego zabiegu na powstrzymanie tego krwotok! 
Powiem Wam dziewczyny krótko - jeśli znajdziecie się w takiej sytuacji i zechcecie usunąć ciążę nie łapcie się na tą internetową propagandę i nie bierzcie Arthrotecu! Zamówię sobie kompletny zestaw z Mifepristone i Misoprostolem ginekologicznym przystosowanym do zażycia pod język lub dopochwowego! Różnica jest diametralna! 
Ja za pierwszym razem nie wiedziałam o zestawach - było to 10 lat temu.. wyczytałam na takim starym forum, którego chyba już nawet nie ma o Arthrotecu i nie dość, że strasznie się umeczylam to jeszcze prawie przyjechałam się na tamten świat... 
W lutym tego roku niestety miałam podobna sytuację i na początku brałam pod uwagę tylko zabieg (że strachu po tamtym wydarzeniu z arthro) ale ostatecznie osoba, na którą trafiłam gdy szukałam wyjścia wytłumaczyła mi jaka jest różnica w działaniu samego Misoprostolu a poprzedzenia go Mifepristonem i zdecydowałam się zaryzykować. 
Nie da się nawet porównać tych dwóch metod!!! Po zestawie zaczęłam krwawic już po pierwszej tabletce Mifepristone zupełnie bezboleśnie a Misoprostolu wzięłam tylko 4 tabletki dla utrzymania efektu i kompletnego oczyszczenia macicy! Czułam się jak podczas normalnej miesiączki a nie jak z krzyża zdjęta! 

Dziewczyny pomyslcie logicznie - jest WOW i jest WHW - koszta darowizny nie są takie znowu duże! 
Jest sens ryzykować własne zdrowie by zaoszczędzić kilka złotych!?? 
Akurat ja kupowałam zestaw od osoby prywatnej i wyszło mnie to więcej niż za darowiznę bo nie byłam po prostu w stanie psychicznie wytrzymać tego czasu oczekiwania na paczkę z Indii ale przecież jeśli macie ograniczone finanse to nie musicie przecież się wykosztowywac - właśnie dla Was stworzono WOW i WHW !!! 

Ściskam serdecznie i mam nadzieję, że żadnej z Was nie przydarzy się nigdy nic takiego co przydarzyło się wtedy mi..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam . rozsadna cena .
6'01_654*456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam . rozsadna cena .
> 6'01_654*456


   A jaka dokładnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaka dokładnie?


Po to podalam numer zeby sie ze mna skontaktowac tel . nie podam szczegolow tutaj bo bez wzgledu czy to by bylo 100 zl 300zl czy 500 - i tak splynie na mnie fala hejtu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 20 tabl.za 100 zł.odbior osobisty.Swietokrzyskie i Małopolskie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny dzisiaj zakupiłam tabletki na poronienie a jestem 14 tyg co mam robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć wszystkim, mam na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec 12 szt za 250 zł i zestaw od WHW za 400 zł. Tabletki do odbioru osobistego w Krakowie. Jeśli jest ktoś kto potrzebuje to podaje maila: kalina123-93@wp.pl
Ja niestety zbyt późno dowiedziałam się, że jestem w ciąży, ale będąc tu na forum postanowiłam zamówić tabletki z WHW, dziewczyny tu pisały ze warto poczekać, że szybko  przychodzą, jednak tabletki długo nie przychodzily... pierwsza wysłana paczka do mnie nie doszła, WHW wysłało mi drugą, ale jak doszła to juz było za późno... i niestety pieniądze poszły, w ciąży dalej jestem. Pomyślałam, że się tu "ogłosze", bo może przydadzą się komuś innemu. Do tabletek mogę dołączyć wszystkie informacje jakie dostała od WHW, w tym dawkowanie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny jestem po arthrotrc. we wtorek zrobilam bete i wyszlo 3392,00 a dzisiaj powtorzylam badanie i wynik to 898,00 czy to znaczy ze poronilam. nie wiem czy dobrze interpretuje wyniki. dajcie rade

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos posiada zestaw z wow? Pilnie potrzebny lorz lub warszawa. Dojade gdzie trzeba. Paulinaa.laska@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie odkupie arthrocet w rozsadnej cenie bardzo prosze o numer telefonu pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny jestem po arthrotrc. we wtorek zrobilam bete i wyszlo 3392,00 a dzisiaj powtorzylam badanie i wynik to 898,00 czy to znaczy ze poronilam. nie wiem czy dobrze interpretuje wyniki. dajcie rade


Tak, beta ładnie spada czyli poroniłaś. Dla bezpieczeństwa idź do lekarza jeszcze potwierdzić ale myślę że jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny dzisiaj zakupiłam tabletki na poronienie a jestem 14 tyg co mam robić


Jakie to tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie odkupie arthrocet w rozsadnej cenie bardzo prosze o numer telefonu pilne


    601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,jestem 4,2tc (zrobiłam kilka testów no i czuję ten niepowtarzalny ból piersi jak przy mojej pierwszej ciąży) jutro wybieram się do gina,który prowadził moją pierwsza ciążę i zamierzam poprosić o receptę na artrotec i teraz nie wiem czy tak wcześnie to ma sens? bo moja koleżanka wzięła tbl z wow przed 5 tc i nie zadziałały,musiała brać kolejny zestaw i dopiero drugi podziałał, brała też przed paroma laty sam artrotec i podziałał natychmiastowo ale wtedy była ok 9 tyg.
Ja wiem,że te same pytanie mogę zadać ginowi,ale nie wiem czy w ogóle będzie chciał mi dać receptę.
Dodam,że jestem prawie 7 msc po CC i jest mi strasznie głupio do niego iść,bo dał mi tbl anty po porodzie ale nie zdecydowałam się brać i oto mam za swoje ciąża z 9 dnia cyklu przy 29 dniowych regularnych od 6 miesiecy cyklach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam sprzedam arthrotec oryginalne opakowanie 20szt.Warszawa okolice.Mam ostatnie opakowanie ale mogę załatwić jeszcze jak będzie potrzeba.tel.506604955

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oraz wyśle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka cena czy ze sprawdzeniem i czy platnosc przy odbiorze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalny Cytotec - Misoprostol 200 mcg. firmy Pfizer.

Odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy.

E-mail: cytotecpl@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny dzisiaj zakupiłam tabletki na poronienie a jestem 14 tyg co mam robić


Zakupiłaś tabletki i rozpoczęłaś już działanie. Czy wiesz jakie mogą Cię niespodzianki. To jest 3 miesiąc. Miałam podobne doświadczenie i skończyło się u mnie szpitalem, ledwo mnie odratowali. Zastanów się, a jeżeli już zaczęłaś te "kurację" to nie możesz być sama. Ciągle widzę ten drgający "skrzep" na posadzce, minął już rok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zakupiłaś tabletki i rozpoczęłaś już działanie. Czy wiesz jakie mogą Cię niespodzianki. To jest 3 miesiąc. Miałam podobne doświadczenie i skończyło się u mnie szpitalem, ledwo mnie odratowali. Zastanów się, a jeżeli już zaczęłaś te "kurację" to nie możesz być sama. Ciągle widzę ten drgający "skrzep" na posadzce, minął już rok.


Widziałaś poronienie jak swinia niebo... Robilam aborcje w 14 tc, nie byl potrzebny zaden szpital, oczyscilam sie sama. Bol trochę większy niż podczas okresu. I nie ma żadnych drgajacych skrzepow, tylko normalny plod z lozyskiem. Teraz, po kilku latach obraz praktycznie sie zatarl, nie mam zadnej traumy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widziałaś poronienie jak swinia niebo... Robilam aborcje w 14 tc, nie byl potrzebny zaden szpital, oczyscilam sie sama. Bol trochę większy niż podczas okresu. I nie ma żadnych drgajacych skrzepow, tylko normalny plod z lozyskiem. Teraz, po kilku latach obraz praktycznie sie zatarl, nie mam zadnej traumy.


Dokładnie!!! Chyba odbyłaś za dużo czatow z Panią Karoliną, która nawiedza to forum skoro widzisz nadal "drgający skrzep na posadzce" !!! 
W takim tygodniu to już jest uksztaltowany mini-płód (tak można to nazwać potocznie) plus cienka pepowina i zaczątek łożyska!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spróbowałam z arthotec i nie podziałalo.  Nie mialam żadnych skurczów.  Pomóżcie dlaczego. Zrobiłam wszystko poprawnie. Jestem w 6 tyg. Czy to może za wcześnie?  Pomóżcie.  Co mam teraz zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moje ciało jest aż tak odporne ze nawet żadnych skończy nie ma ? Co jest nie tak ? Zero krwi i bólów brzucha. Tylko gorączka i biegunka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC  do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.


12 szt Cytotec  450 zł

PROSZE O KONTAKT SMS CYTOTEC

729.279.449   MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy moje ciało jest aż tak odporne ze nawet żadnych skończy nie ma ? Co jest nie tak ? Zero krwi i bólów brzucha. Tylko gorączka i biegunka


Tak to już z Arthrotekiem- raz zadziala, a raz nie. Mozesz probowac jeszcze raz, albo zamowic zestaw od women. Strony, które warto poczytac, o aborcji farmakologicznej: womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org, womenonwaves.org i polskie forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż zestaw od WHW za 400 zł. Najlepej odbiór osobisty - Kraków. kalina123-93@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odp. Ale nie mogę zamówić z WOW ani whw. Na pomorze  nie dochodzą. A może jest jakiś sposób na wywołanie tych skorczor .????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś zna namiar żeby na pomorzu z odbiorem osobistym. Ale ten zestaw z ta dodatkowa tabletka ru. Bo jak widać sam arbiter nie pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za odp. Ale nie mogę zamówić z WOW ani whw. Na pomorze  nie dochodzą. A może jest jakiś sposób na wywołanie tych skorczor .????


Z whw normalnie ci wysla nierejestrowana. Mi wyslaly do Lęborka, normalnie przyszla w 8dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I też była nie zapakowana w kostkach tylko luzem.?  A podziałalo.? Mi mówili że nie mogą być zapakowane w listkach jak przesyłają taką przesyłkę. ? Czy nie zostanę oszukana bo już dwa razy mnie tak oszukano, Ale to nie było z WOW czy whw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I też była nie zapakowana w kostkach tylko luzem.?  A podziałalo.? Mi mówili że nie mogą być zapakowane w listkach jak przesyłają taką przesyłkę. ? Czy nie zostanę oszukana bo już dwa razy mnie tak oszukano, Ale to nie było z WOW czy whw.


No byly luzem, ale wiedzialam, ze tak wyglada nierejestrowana. Poza tym zamawiasz od organizacji, a nie od handlarza, to jasne, ze Cie nie oszukaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za pomoc. Mi też mówili że tylko luzem. Dlatego miałam watpliwosc czy zamowic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może mi jeszcze zadziała ale co mam zrobić? Mam chodzić czy leżeć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest jeszcze opcja że skorcze dostanę na drugi dzień czy to już pewne ze zabieg się nie udał jak nie mam skurczów ani nie krwawie dziś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest jeszcze opcja że skorcze dostanę na drugi dzień czy to już pewne ze zabieg się nie udał jak nie mam skurczów ani nie krwawie dziś?


Masz potwierdzona ciaze? Dziwne ze nawet nie miałas minimalnego krwawienia. Mi skurcze i krwawienie nasilił septosan pilam go 3x na dzien. No i duzo ruchu i sex. Ja bylam w 5 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem z możliwością spr. zawartości koszt 19,56zł. Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam dzisiaj 3* 4tbl od południa mam krwawienie,gorączkę i rozwolnienie. Czy mogę wziąć np smecte na rozwolnienie? czy aby nie zahamuje tym skurczy? Nie mam już siły,leci ze mnie woda i nie wychodzę z wc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak mam potwierdzona ciążę. Nie rozumiem dlaczego nie miałam skorczow macicy. Wzięłam 20 tak arthotec i nic. Jestem załamana tylko się wymeczylam ta goraczka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sex też nie pomógł. Miał ktoś taki przypadek ze nie miał skurczów?   w moim przypadku chyba sam arthotec mi nie pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sex też nie pomógł. Miał ktoś taki przypadek ze nie miał skurczów?   w moim przypadku chyba sam arthotec mi nie pomoze


Statystycznie na 100 kobiet czterdzieści zostaje dalej z ciąża. Po prostu taka mala ma skuteczność arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sex też nie pomógł. Miał ktoś taki przypadek ze nie miał skurczów?   w moim przypadku chyba sam arthotec mi nie pomoze


dziwne zeby totalnie nic sie nie dzialo. Czyli potwierdzilas ze ciaza rozwija sie w macicy? Rodzilas juz czy to pierwsza ciaza? Jakies skurcze byly czy tez nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak juz jestem matką dwójki. Najmłodszy ma dopiero 5 miesięcy. Jeszcze go karmię piersia. Za wcześnie na następną ciążę.   4 dawkę wzięłam dopochfowo tak doradzila mi Pani z infolini dla kobiet. Mówiła że może tak zadziała i nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boję się że jak zamówię od whw cały zestaw to też mi nie zadziała. Chodzi mi szczególnie o to ze nie dostałam tych skorcze . To może się przecież powtórzyć po mimo że zakupie cały zestaw. Nie dostanę skurczy to nie zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje uczciwej osoby która odsprzeda Arthrotec bądź receptę na ten lek w rozsądnej cenie. mysiaczek@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boję się że jak zamówię od whw cały zestaw to też mi nie zadziała. Chodzi mi szczególnie o to ze nie dostałam tych skorcze . To może się przecież powtórzyć po mimo że zakupie cały zestaw. Nie dostanę skurczy to nie zadziała.


Nie mozna porownac zestawu z mifepristone do samego Arthrotecu. W zestawie masz ta pierwsza tabletkę, ktora przerywa ciaze i nie ma bata zeby sie nie udalo. Ja próbowałam trzy razy z art, mialam tylko troche biegunki i goraczke. A po zestawie poszło jak z platka, mimo ze to juz dwunasty tydzien byl. Zresztą mozesz poczytac na tym forum, co dziewczyny wcześniej pisaly: maszwybor.net, tam jest duzo opisów i ja nie znalazlam, zeby komus sie nie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;161932]Boję się że jak zamówię od whw cały zestaw to też mi nie zadziała. Chodzi mi szczególnie o to ze nie dostałam tych skorcze . To może się przecież powtórzyć po mimo że zakupie cały zestaw. Nie dostanę skurczy to nie zadziała.[/QUOTE Zestaw powoduje ze zarodek umiera i newet jak nie wystapia skurcze to beda musieli cie wyczyscic z martwej ciazy. Arth napewno byl orginalny? A ciaza nie jest pozamaciczna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z wow zamowiłam i zatrzymał mi uc i wow dosłali drugi zestaw i doszly dwa w tym samym czasie i bardzo dobrze ze mialam dwa bo pierwszy zazylam w 5 tyg i tylko lekkie plamienie,po tyg nadal bylam w ciazy i w 6 tyg zazylam drugi zestaw i dopiero sie udało, a brałam kilka lat temu sam art i to zwykly nie forte i poszło po 4 godz od pierwszej dawki także ja uważam,że to wszystko zależy od organizmu nie od tego czy tbl sa z wow czy z apteki w pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja z wow zamowiłam i zatrzymał mi uc i wow dosłali drugi zestaw i doszly dwa w tym samym czasie i bardzo dobrze ze mialam dwa bo pierwszy zazylam w 5 tyg i tylko lekkie plamienie,po tyg nadal bylam w ciazy i w 6 tyg zazylam drugi zestaw i dopiero sie udało, a brałam kilka lat temu sam art i to zwykly nie forte i poszło po 4 godz od pierwszej dawki także ja uważam,że to wszystko zależy od organizmu nie od tego czy tbl sa z wow czy z apteki w pl


Cos sciemniasz. W piatym tygodniu to sie mozna dopiero dowiedziec o ciazy, a ty juz zdazylas zamowic zestaw, zdazyli ci go zatrzymac, zdazyli ci wyslac drugi, i nawet zdazyly oba dojsc, co srednio zajmuje okolo pięć tygodni ? Mozesz przyblizyc jak to przebiegalo, bo jestem bardzo ciekawa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test ciazowy robiłam 3 razy był pozytywne. I mam objawy ciążowe mdłości,  na słodkie i już czasem zgage itp. Teraz dług i weekend więc mogę dopiero w czwartek zamówić z whw. Oby przyszedł szybko i nie było za późno. Teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam 3x test ciążowy i mam objawy. Mdłości zachcianki na słodkie. U lekarza nie byłam bo się boję isc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Będzie dobrze. To wczesna ciąża, z wszystkim zdążysz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Konsultacje i przelew mozesz zrobic choćby zaraz. Jak wyslesz im potwierdzenie nadania, to szybciej wyślą przesylke. Ale tak jak napisała moja poprzedniczka,masz jeszcze czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak bym miała konto internetowe to bym przelew zrobiła od razu ale nie mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia

Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: w w w netporadnia.pl/


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak juz jestem matką dwójki. Najmłodszy ma dopiero 5 miesięcy. Jeszcze go karmię piersia. Za wcześnie na następną ciążę.   4 dawkę wzięłam dopochfowo tak doradzila mi Pani z infolini dla kobiet. Mówiła że może tak zadziała i nic.


Piszesz, że nic się nie dzieje - masz silny organizm. I trzecia ciąża tez jest silna. Ciąża, gdy ma się 5 miesięczne dziecko to ogromne wyzwanie. I piszę do Ciebie z pełnym zrozumieniem...Bo jak to wszystko ogarnąć, no  nie? Urodziłabyś trzecie dziecko jak maluch miałby rok i trochę i pewnie kolejny rok byłby pełen wyrzeczeń. Potem następny już trochę łatwiejszy i kolejne lata już coraz spokojniej aż do wieku dorastania :Smile:  Bo potem kolejne kłopoty. Tylko czy decyzja o usunięciu sprawi, że będzie łatwiej, prościej i lepiej. Kurcze...a może to nie przypadek, że ta ciąża nadal jest...?
Po aborcji  możesz odczuwać chwilową ulgę ale - o czym sie nie mówi za często - usuwasz też część siebie. Możesz doświadczyc takiego stanu, że cięzko Ci będzie karmić malucha nie myśląc o drugim, ciażko Ci będzie, widząc dwie pary dziecięcych butów zamiast trzech. Znam takie historie. I ból - że juz nie da się cofnąc czasu, przytulic malucha, ze nie rośnie na moich oczach a w głowie jest cały czas...Ból poaborcyjny to coś, z czym potem trzeba żyć. Piszę Ci to przede wszystkim ze względu na Ciebie ale też ze względu na Twoje dzieci. One tez moga doświadczyć skutków aborcji. Dzieci to czują, że mamie jest smutno, że myślami jest gdzieś obok, że złości sie na nie nie wiadomo dlaczego...to nie jest decyzja obojętna, takie decyzje rozbiły juz niejedna rodzinę. Nie miej mi za złe, że Ci to piszę. Ten moment decyzji i drugiej szansy jest bardzo ważny...
Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test ciazowy robiłam 3 razy był pozytywne. I mam objawy ciążowe mdłości,  na słodkie i już czasem zgage itp. Teraz dług i weekend więc mogę dopiero w czwartek zamówić z whw. Oby przyszedł szybko i nie było za późno. Teraz


Jeśli masz już mdłości, to w którym jesteś tygodniu? To już konkretna ciąża?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mozna porownac zestawu z mifepristone do samego Arthrotecu. W zestawie masz ta pierwsza tabletkę, ktora przerywa ciaze i nie ma bata zeby sie nie udalo. Ja próbowałam trzy razy z art, mialam tylko troche biegunki i goraczke. A po zestawie poszło jak z platka, mimo ze to juz dwunasty tydzien byl. Zresztą mozesz poczytac na tym forum, co dziewczyny wcześniej pisaly: maszwybor.net, tam jest duzo opisów i ja nie znalazlam, zeby komus sie nie udalo.


Tak jak mówisz to w ogóle nie da się porównać  Arthrotecu do zestawu z Mifepristone! 
Nie jedna z moich znajomych męczyla się z Arth i bywało pół na pół z tą skutecznością! 
Potem okazało się, że jedna nasza koleżanka mieszkająca w Stanach może zamawiac zestawy normalnie w aptece online i kurier przynosi je w 24 godziny więc od tamtej pory gdy tylko ktoś ma ten problem prosimy ją by kupiła i wysłała nam do Polski! Dochodzi nam szybciutko normalnie w przesyłce lotniczej 3-4 dni tą droższa paczką i żadni celnicy tego nie przeszukują! 
Z oryginalnym zestawem jeszcze nigdy się nie zdarzyło by któraś z dziewczyn musiała brać leki po raz kolejny czy tam jechać  na zabieg!  Zestaw jest na prawdę super skuteczny i bez porównania jeśli chodzi o objawy! Przy Arthro jeśli męka z gorączką, telepaniem z zimna i dreszczy, biegunka, mdlosciami i silnym bólem. Po zestawie absolutnie tak nie ma! Jest jak podczas wystąpienia normalnej miesiączki - lekkie pobolewanie w dole brzucha i tyle plus krwawienie oczywiście. 

Tak więc dziewczyny jak macie tylko możliwość to kupcie zestaw na prawdę nie ma sensu tak się męczyć z Arthroteckiem! W Stanach kosztuje $200 ale taniej jest z fundacji tylko długo się czeka. Można przecież też kupić od kogoś prywatnie tak więc są możliwości zdobycia zestawu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piszesz, że nic się nie dzieje - masz silny organizm. I trzecia ciąża tez jest silna. Ciąża, gdy ma się 5 miesięczne dziecko to ogromne wyzwanie. I piszę do Ciebie z pełnym zrozumieniem...Bo jak to wszystko ogarnąć, no  nie? Urodziłabyś trzecie dziecko jak maluch miałby rok i trochę i pewnie kolejny rok byłby pełen wyrzeczeń. Potem następny już trochę łatwiejszy i kolejne lata już coraz spokojniej aż do wieku dorastania Bo potem kolejne kłopoty. Tylko czy decyzja o usunięciu sprawi, że będzie łatwiej, prościej i lepiej. Kurcze...a może to nie przypadek, że ta ciąża nadal jest...?
> Po aborcji  możesz odczuwać chwilową ulgę ale - o czym sie nie mówi za często - usuwasz też część siebie. Możesz doświadczyc takiego stanu, że cięzko Ci będzie karmić malucha nie myśląc o drugim, ciażko Ci będzie, widząc dwie pary dziecięcych butów zamiast trzech. Znam takie historie. I ból - że juz nie da się cofnąc czasu, przytulic malucha, ze nie rośnie na moich oczach a w głowie jest cały czas...Ból poaborcyjny to coś, z czym potem trzeba żyć. Piszę Ci to przede wszystkim ze względu na Ciebie ale też ze względu na Twoje dzieci. One tez moga doświadczyć skutków aborcji. Dzieci to czują, że mamie jest smutno, że myślami jest gdzieś obok, że złości sie na nie nie wiadomo dlaczego...to nie jest decyzja obojętna, takie decyzje rozbiły juz niejedna rodzinę. Nie miej mi za złe, że Ci to piszę. Ten moment decyzji i drugiej szansy jest bardzo ważny...
> Anna



Jak na moje to kiepsko znasz się na ludziach skoro nie widzisz, że dziewczyna jest bardzo zdeterminowana by usunąć! Nie zauważyłam w jej postach nawet cienia wahania jedyne czym się martwi to tym jak do tego poronienia doprowadzić. 
To jest temat "Arthrotec na poronienie" a nie "Arthrotec - zażyć czy nie zażywać?".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.


12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

PROSZE O KONTAKT SMS CYTOTEC

729.279.449 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jest łatwo to zrobić ale naprawdę nie róbcie ze mnie złej osoby i matki. Nie mam za łatwej sytuacji teraz ale wiem na pewno co muszę jak najszybciej zrobic. Chodzi też o moje zdrowie. Małego urodziłam w 8 m.ciazy, miałam ciążę zagrożona. Lekarz od początku twierdził że będzie ciężko utrzymać i ze na pewno szybciej urodze .Było ciezko. Nie chce też żeby mały  cierpiał, bo bym nie miała czasu dla niego. Nie chce tego przechodzic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jest łatwo to zrobić ale naprawdę nie róbcie ze mnie złej osoby i matki. Nie mam za łatwej sytuacji teraz ale wiem na pewno co muszę jak najszybciej zrobic. Chodzi też o moje zdrowie. Małego urodziłam w 8 m.ciazy, miałam ciążę zagrożona. Lekarz od początku twierdził że będzie ciężko utrzymać i ze na pewno szybciej urodze .Było ciezko. Nie chce też żeby mały  cierpiał, bo bym nie miała czasu dla niego. Nie chce tego przechodzic


Nie patrzyłam zupełnie tego typu kategoriami jak ocena. Chodziło mi tylko o Ciebie. Czy ta decyzja o usuniąciu ciąży sprawi, że faktycznie będzie łatwiej a Ty będziesz w stanie dać swojemu maluchowi tyle czasu i uwagi ile byś chciała? Bo na ten moment wydaje sie, że maluch będzie cierpiał, bo jego młodszy brat zabierze mamę na parę dni do szpitala albo, dlatego, ze mama będzie karmiła młodszego piersią i to nie sa błache sprawy - jasne. Sama to przeszłam. Cała trzecią ciążę bałam się, że znów będę miesiąc w szpitalu a okazało się, że wyszło bez szpitala. Potem karmiłam w kółko ale i to mineło. A teraz sie razem bawią i kłócą -naprzemiennie. Chodzi mi tylko o to, ze na ten moment największym cierpieniem jest to, że nie zadbasz o malucha jak należy, że znów czeka Cie trudna ciąża - i to wszystko prawda, ale z drugiej strony - jest perspektywa - to minie, ciąża minie, dzieci urosną. A po aborcji historia przebiega inaczej - w sferze fantazji.  Co by było gdyby moje dziecko miało brata, ile miałby lat. Ta świadomość boli i ciężko ją wyciszyć, oszukać, zapomnieć. Nie wiem, czy minie...
Pozdrawiam Cie ciepło!
Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jest łatwo to zrobić ale naprawdę nie róbcie ze mnie złej osoby i matki. Nie mam za łatwej sytuacji teraz ale wiem na pewno co muszę jak najszybciej zrobic. Chodzi też o moje zdrowie. Małego urodziłam w 8 m.ciazy, miałam ciążę zagrożona. Lekarz od początku twierdził że będzie ciężko utrzymać i ze na pewno szybciej urodze .Było ciezko. Nie chce też żeby mały  cierpiał, bo bym nie miała czasu dla niego. Nie chce tego przechodzic


Nie przejmuj się tymi wpisami. To prolify probujace odwieść Cie od decyzji. Nie pomoga Ci w wychowaniu dziecka, oni sa mocni tylko w gębie. Jesli szukasz informacji o aborcji, wsparcia od osob, ktore mają to za sobą, zapraszamy na maszwybor.net, tam nikt Cie nie bedzie oceniał a pseudo obrońcy życia nie mają wstępu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 .'823* .497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie przejmuj się tymi wpisami. To prolify probujace odwieść Cie od decyzji. Nie pomoga Ci w wychowaniu dziecka, oni sa mocni tylko w gębie. Jesli szukasz informacji o aborcji, wsparcia od osob, ktore mają to za sobą, zapraszamy na maszwybor.net, tam nikt Cie nie bedzie oceniał a pseudo obrońcy życia nie mają wstępu


 Brawo!!! 
Właśnie taką odpowiedź powinna otrzymać osoba zaglądająca na to forum a nie być poddawana presji!!! 
Jak w ogóle możecie tak bezczelnie wsiadac komuś na psychikę i próbować wywołać wyrzuty sumienia swoimi rzewnymi wpisami..?!! 
Ciekawe jaką pomoc poza właśnie takim bezsensownym pierdzielenie jesteście w stanie zaoferować?? 
Pani Anno - proszę zadeklarować jaką kwotę przeznaczy Pani w skali miesiąca na pomoc autorce postów, którą tak usilnie próbuje pani przekonać do urodzenia kolejnego dziecka..?? 
Czy zajmie się Pani jej obecną już na tym świecie dwójka jeśli faktycznie ciąża okaże się powikłana i zaistnieje potrzeba hospitalizacji..?? To tylko dwa spośród setek pytań, które same nasuwają się na myśl gdy czyta się wywody kogoś takiego jak Pani!!! 
Prawda jest taka, że jest Pani szkodnikiem, który na siłę próbuje zburzyć czyjś światopogląd i z ogromnym tupetem wpłynąć na to jak będzie wyglądała czyjaś przyszłość! 
Skoro ma pani aż troje własnych dzieci to proszę zająć się nimi zamiast z butami pakować się w życie innych kobiet!!! 

Nie pozdrawiam, 
Karina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12 szt to 140 zł z wysyłka za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci lub 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oswiecimia, moge tez dowieźć za dopłatą
Pozdrawiam
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 20 tabl.za 100zl.Jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany proszę o maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poszukuje uczciwej osoby która odsprzeda Arthrotec bądź receptę na ten lek w rozsądnej cenie. mysiaczek@vp.pl


Jesteś jeszcze zainteresowana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na tych oszustów z ogłoszenia.  Właśnie otrzymałam przesyłkę. No i oszukano mnie. Nie odebrałam ja. Sprawdziłam ta przesyłkę. Jak dzwoniłam do tego pana to zaczął mnie straszyć cytuję:  bo Ci łeb odpiedo.. .. otrzymałam od niego smsa teraz z pogrozka ze teraz pogada ze mną inaczej. Zaraz podam jego numer. Nie zamawianie od niego ! Wazne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

731466608 co za oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważajcie na tych oszustów z ogłoszenia.  Właśnie otrzymałam przesyłkę. No i oszukano mnie. Nie odebrałam ja. Sprawdziłam ta przesyłkę. Jak dzwoniłam do tego pana to zaczął mnie straszyć cytuję:  bo Ci łeb odpiedo.. .. otrzymałam od niego smsa teraz z pogrozka ze teraz pogada ze mną inaczej. Zaraz podam jego numer. Nie zamawianie od niego ! Wazne


   Ale skąd ten facet? Co było w przesyłce? Co zamawiałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki w woreczku. Ale juŻ raz wcześniej dostałam takie same identyczne tabletki. Nic mi po nich nie bylo.  Więc wiem na pewno ze to są tabletki oszukane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd ten facet był to nie wiem miałam tylko numer tel. Zapomniałam zobaczyć jaki był adres na przesyłce. Jak przyniósł listonosz to tylko sprawdziłam w innym pokoju co tam jest I od razu oddalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec 20 tabl.za 100zl.Jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany proszę o maila.


Cześć, czy możesz się ze mną skontaktować: weronikka04@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd ten facet był to nie wiem miałam tylko numer tel. Zapomniałam zobaczyć jaki był adres na przesyłce. Jak przyniósł listonosz to tylko sprawdziłam w innym pokoju co tam jest I od razu oddalam


Nie prościej od women zamowic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prościej od women zamowic?


   No dokładnie. Przynajmniej masz pewniaka - zarówno jeśli chodzi o skuteczność jak i o to,że nie zostanie się oszukanym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś zrobiłam tam przelew na whw ale paczka nierejestrowana bo ponocponoc ta druga nie dochodzi na pomorze. Trochę się bałam zamówić bo mam dostać w woreczku nie wlistkach. Tak mnie poinformowano.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś zrobiłam tam przelew na whw ale paczka nierejestrowana bo ponocponoc ta druga nie dochodzi na pomorze. Trochę się bałam zamówić bo mam dostać w woreczku nie wlistkach. Tak mnie poinformowano.


   Od organizacji możesz dostać obojętnie w czym, ale na pewno nie zostaniesz oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki będę czekała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zestawie z whw też będę miała gorączkę, biegunkę tak jak miałam przy samym arth.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zestawie z whw też będę miała gorączkę, biegunkę tak jak miałam przy samym arth.?


Moga wystapic te skutki uboczne, ale w mniejszym stopniu, bo bierzesz mniej tabletek. Zresztą najlepiej sama sobie poczytaj, jak to przebiegalo u innych kobiet, na forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz czekać na przesyłkę tak długo. A jak nie dojdzie. Może jakiś naturalny sposób?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cos sciemniasz. W piatym tygodniu to sie mozna dopiero dowiedziec o ciazy, a ty juz zdazylas zamowic zestaw, zdazyli ci go zatrzymac, zdazyli ci wyslac drugi, i nawet zdazyly oba dojsc, co srednio zajmuje okolo pięć tygodni ? Mozesz przyblizyc jak to przebiegalo, bo jestem bardzo ciekawa ?


Zestawy otrzymałam jak byłam w 5,5 tyg czekałam na niego ok 12-13dni, po jakieś 5 dniach od zamówienia pierwszego zatrzymal mi uc,wow wysłał kolejny i doszł oba,nigdy w życiu nie słyszałam,żeby ktoś czekał 5tyg to chyba jakiś żart,nie jestem malalatą i nie czekam miesiąc z testem jak mi sie okres spóznia tylko robię go na następny dzień po dniu w którym spodziewałąm się miesiąćzki dlatego o ciazy dowiaduję sie w 4 tyg a i pierdolenie ze na usg nic nie widac kolejna bzdura usg z 4,3tyg i widac pecherzyk pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestawy otrzymałam jak byłam w 5,5 tyg czekałam na niego ok 12-13dni, po jakieś 5 dniach od zamówienia pierwszego zatrzymal mi uc,wow wysłał kolejny i doszł oba,nigdy w życiu nie słyszałam,żeby ktoś czekał 5tyg to chyba jakiś żart,nie jestem malalatą i nie czekam miesiąc z testem jak mi sie okres spóznia tylko robię go na następny dzień po dniu w którym spodziewałąm się miesiąćzki dlatego o ciazy dowiaduję sie w 4 tyg a i pierdolenie ze na usg nic nie widac kolejna bzdura usg z 4,3tyg i widac pecherzyk pozdrawiam


Bo widzisz my - matki z jakims pojeciem o zyciu potrafimy zorientowac sie w 4 / 5 tym tyg widzac ze okresu nie ma i cos sie dzieje z organizmem.  A królewna ktora tu sie tak panoszy nie wiem ile ma lat ale pierdoli od rzeczy . jak czekacie do 8ego tyg liczac na cud nie robicie testow lub beta hcg to jestescie wielce zdziwione ze ktos sie w 3/4 tyg zorientowal... Poza tym ja w pierwszej ciazy bylam na usg w 4tyg3dniu i mam z niego juz zdj z widocznym pecherzem. Jak sie nie chce dupy ruszyc na bete hcg lub wydac pare zl na prywatnego lekarza i chodzi sie do jakiegos konowala z przestarzalym usg to tak jest. Przestancie krytykowac sie wzajemnie - tym bardziej jesli ktos nie ma pojecia o czym mowi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jest łatwo to zrobić ale naprawdę nie róbcie ze mnie złej osoby i matki. Nie mam za łatwej sytuacji teraz ale wiem na pewno co muszę jak najszybciej zrobic. Chodzi też o moje zdrowie. Małego urodziłam w 8 m.ciazy, miałam ciążę zagrożona. Lekarz od początku twierdził że będzie ciężko utrzymać i ze na pewno szybciej urodze .Było ciezko. Nie chce też żeby mały cierpiał, bo bym nie miała czasu dla niego. Nie chce tego przechodzic


ludzie nie dalej niż przed świętami ja tu też bywałam
rozumiem Cię ja sam mam już 3 dzieci 1,2 syna tez go karmię piersią i w połowie kwietnia doświadczenie mi podpowiedzialo a test tylko rozwiał moje podejrzenia szok !!!! ciąża dramat.... od razu po rozmowie z mężem zdecydowaliśmy się na ten krok... mój najmłodszy syn przeszedł gehennę a my z nim w grudniu połknął baterię z pilota i przy wydobywaniu rozszczelniła sie i upsss chemiczne poparzenie przełyku - dziecko 10 miesięczne szpital zwolnienia nie możność zapisania do żłobka a tu trzeba wracać do pracy i taki STRZAŁ!!!!!! i co zamówiłam po wpisach na tym właśnie forumie zestaw z WOW od razu chciałam iśc na pewniaka.... juz w piątke mieszkamy w bloku 2 pokoje 4,2 m2 kocham dzieci ale mam 45 lat już syn najmłodszy zdarzył się jak jajko niespodzianka a tu co... uważam że kobiety powinny mieć wybór a nie nakaz.... choć nigdy nie mów nigdy zawsze tak powtarzałam i sam tego doświadczyłam..... w niedzielę wielkanocną  przy śniadaniu kichnięcie i natura zrobiła swoje nawet nikomu nie powiedzieliśmy aja dopiero po 2 tyg kiedy przestałam krwawic poszłam do lekarza który w okolicach 4-5 tygodnia widział tylko pęcherzyk bez ciała żółtego i jeszcze nie chciał stwierdzić ciąży ale już gratulował... ze smutkiem w oczach powiedziła że już po ciąży i jest czysto ufff przyjęłam to z ulgą a zestaw odsprzedałam i dzisiaj czytałam że lasce tez się udało po wszystkim tylko w tej trudnej i gorzkiej sytuacji pocieszyliśmy się z meżem że to zrobiła natura a nie my......  a na koniec ciekawostka ponieważ prowadzimy z mężem bogate życie seksualne chciałam aby zapisał mi tabletki UWAGA odmówił... namawiał mnie na wkładkę a ja nie mogę bo jestem uczulona na wszelkie metale niby ze względu na wiek ale czułam że trafił mi się gin z "powołaniem"\( moja ginekolożka zmarła na raka trzuski w wieku 41 lat mając 1.5 córkę - to była cudowana lekarka  pomogła mi zajśc w pierwsze 2 ciąze bo mieliśmy problemy a potem po 40 aż 3 razy zaskoczyłam) tylko on się cieszył kiedy okazało się że to ciąża......
teraz szukam innego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak fajnie że Ci się udało naturalnie poronic.  Mi to się nie zdąży. Arthotec nie pomógł. Też dziwne. A z małym miałam ciążę bardzo zagrożona. Kiedyś miałam zabieg na szynce macicy. Próbowałam wit c i herbat przed arth i nic nie pomogło. Teraz czekam na tą paczkę z whw chyba zwariuje przez ten czas. Cały czas myślę niech to się skończy.  A jak się nie uda to co ja zrobię . A jak się uda to w jakiś sposób się Na pewno będę zabezpieczać. Nie wiem jeszcze jak bo antykoncepcja przy karmieniu to chyba nie można. Wkładki też nie mogę ze względu że miałam ten zabieg na szyjce .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja we wcześniejszych połogach brałam tabletki przy karmieniu zdaje sie cerazzette ale nie wiem czy ten medykament jeszcze jest no i u mnie podobno już nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo widzisz my - matki z jakims pojeciem o zyciu potrafimy zorientowac sie w 4 / 5 tym tyg widzac ze okresu nie ma i cos sie dzieje z organizmem.  A królewna ktora tu sie tak panoszy nie wiem ile ma lat ale pierdoli od rzeczy . jak czekacie do 8ego tyg liczac na cud nie robicie testow lub beta hcg to jestescie wielce zdziwione ze ktos sie w 3/4 tyg zorientowal... Poza tym ja w pierwszej ciazy bylam na usg w 4tyg3dniu i mam z niego juz zdj z widocznym pecherzem. Jak sie nie chce dupy ruszyc na bete hcg lub wydac pare zl na prywatnego lekarza i chodzi sie do jakiegos konowala z przestarzalym usg to tak jest. Przestancie krytykowac sie wzajemnie - tym bardziej jesli ktos nie ma pojecia o czym mowi.


Nareszcie ktoś tu mądrze pisze. Sama o ciąży dowiedziałam się bardzo szybko, bo ile może spóźniać się okres...nawet dla spokoju robi się test a nie czeka się do końca a później jest płacz bo mało czasu i nie wiadomo czy się zdąży. Niestety ale w takiej sytuacji liczyć na cud to jak znaleźć studnie na pustyni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nareszcie ktoś tu mądrze pisze. Sama o ciąży dowiedziałam się bardzo szybko, bo ile może spóźniać się okres...nawet dla spokoju robi się test a nie czeka się do końca a później jest płacz bo mało czasu i nie wiadomo czy się zdąży. Niestety ale w takiej sytuacji liczyć na cud to jak znaleźć studnie na pustyni.


Nie bądź taka do przodu bo ci tyłu zabraknie. Ja mam dlugie cykle, czterdziestodniowe, i zanim zaczekam 3-4 dni na spozniajacy sie okres, i zrobue test, to jest już 43-44 dzien cyklu i z ostatniej miesiączki wychodzi mi juz siódmy tydzień. Zanim się zacznie wymadrzac, wypadalo by sie trochę zastanowić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie to samo chciałam napisać. Jak ktos ma cykle po 26 dni, to moze wie o ciąży w trzecim tygodniu, ale nie kazda tak ma!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 6tyg pilnie potrzebuje art w rozsadnej cenie od sprawdzonej osoby a nie oszusta prosze o numer tel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 6tyg pilnie potrzebuje art w rozsadnej cenie od sprawdzonej osoby a nie oszusta prosze o numer tel


A jaka to dla Ciebie rozsadna cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No napewno nie 300zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce Ci mieszać w głowie ale arth nie zawsze pomoże. W mojej sytuacji się nie udało. Tylko straciłam czas na jego zdobycie. I się nim umeczylam. Gorączka wysoką i biegunka. Lecz może u Ciebie zadziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wiem o tym raz to przechodzilam pomugl za drugim razem dopiero czasem warto zaryzykowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wiem o tym raz to przechodzilam pomugl za drugim razem dopiero czasem warto zaryzykowac


No to jak ci się nie uda z arth raz, drugi, trzeci to i tak wydasz wiecej niz 300 zl, a potem kolejne 300 na zestaw. Gdzie tu logika ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 6tyg pilnie potrzebuje art w rozsadnej cenie od sprawdzonej osoby a nie oszusta prosze o numer tel


  601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W którym tyg najlepiej wziąść arth bo słyszałam że jak za wcześnie się bierze to niezadzala? To prawda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam w niedziele,ze wzięłam art i mam straszne skurcze i rozwolnienie,myślałam,że te dwudniowe krwawienie to było poronienie,byłam dzisiaj u gina na usg- mam krwiaka i inne skrzepy w macicy,ciąża się nie rozwija,ale macica się nie oczyściła więc w sobotę drugie podejście do art.  
Tbl wzięłam w 4,4 tyg więc baardzo szybko i wcześnie to ja nie wiem co ja bym miała biorąc w np 9tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne.
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważajcie na tych oszustów z ogłoszenia.  Właśnie otrzymałam przesyłkę. No i oszukano mnie. Nie odebrałam ja. Sprawdziłam ta przesyłkę. Jak dzwoniłam do tego pana to zaczął mnie straszyć cytuję:  bo Ci łeb odpiedo.. .. otrzymałam od niego smsa teraz z pogrozka ze teraz pogada ze mną inaczej. Zaraz podam jego numer. Nie zamawianie od niego ! Wazne


To cały czas ten sam oszust!!! Ten sam, o którym jest tu wspomniane wielokrotnie w ciągu ostatnich dwóch czy trzech lat!!! 
Oszukał też mnie i wiele wiele innych osób! On zmienia tylko numery telefonów i imiona, którymi podpisuje się pod ogłoszeniami a daje tych ogłoszeń setki! Nie tylko jako tabletki poranne ale też jako ginekolog i gabinet ginekologiczny! Co najmniej kilka osób oszukał więcej niż jeden raz - tyle ma tych ogłoszeń i różnych numerów telefonu! 
Jeśli chcesz mozesz sie przylaczyc - szykujemy na niego pozew zbiorowy. 
Policja też dobrze go zna - podobno już raz czy nawet dwa był za takie oszustwa karany i dostał wyrok w zawieszeniu ale jak widać nic to nie dało bo mało, że nadal okrada ludzi to jeszcze próbuje zastraszać tym, że ma twój adres, szantażuje że powiadomi o twojej aborcji sąsiadów, znajomych z pracy, znajomych, których masz na swoich profilach w portalach społecznościowych! Do co najmniej kilkunastu osób wysyłał wiadomości przez Facebook lub smsy z żądaniem zapłaty 2000 zł. straszyl że przerobi ich zdjęcia na nagie fotki i cytuję: " bez problemu znajde  menela, który za 10 złotych na piwo porozwiesza je tam gdzie pracujesz i gdzie mieszkasz! ". 
Policja ma zgłoszenia wszystkiego o czym tu napisałam i jeszcze o wiele więcej ale... jak mówią CZEKAJĄ. Ponoć monitotuja konta bankowe, z których typ korzysta, numery telefonów, poczty, z których korzysta też podobno wiedzą.. Jego konta to są moga byc tez karty prepaid więc mają podwójną robote  bo muszą gnoja szukać na nagraniach z bankomatów. Adwokat mówi, że policja wbrew pozorom wcale się nie opiernicza, że ostro "chodzą przy nim" tylko czekają tym razem żeby już nie miał żadnych szans na wyrok w zawieszeniu! 
Tak więc dziewczyny proszę Was zgłaszajcie gdy Was oszukano! Na prawdę nic a nic Wam nie grozi - będziecie mieć status osoby pokrzywdzonej. 
Koleś robi jakieś "doręczenie na życzenie" czy jakoś tak się to nazywa że przesyłkami, które wysyła. Na kopercie jest pieczątką np. Z Warszawy a gdy znajoma na poczcie sprawdzała nam 7 czy 8 przesyłek pochodzących od niego po numerach nadania to okazywało się, że zwiedziły pół Polski tak je przekierowywal z urzędu do urzędu! Myślal idiota, że dzięki temu nie sprawdzimy skąd nadaje te swoje śmieszne oszukancze pastylki a tu porażka - mamy jak na dłoni więc co może mieć policja  :Smile: ) Nawet nagrania mordy tego typa z monitoringu, który jest już praktycznie wszędzie - na poczcie, ma ulicy pod pocztą, na parkingach, przy bankach i bankomatach, itd.. 
Może gdyby nie naublizal tak po tym jak jego oszustwo wyszlo na swiatlo dzienne mi ani tym wszystkim osobom, z którymi udało się nawiązać współpracę to nie bylibyśmy tak na niego zawzięci.. Ale za te próby zastraszania, groźby karalne, próby szantażu i kolejnego wyłudzenia to już ostre przegięcie i tego chociażby dla zasady mu nie podarujemy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 731466608 co za oszust


To ten Janusz, Adam, Klaudiusz, itd.. 
Zobaczcie ciągle podobne albo takie same ogłoszenia tylko numer zmienia i kradnie całe ogloszenia i zdjęcia innym ludziom! Jedna pani pisała, że podał się że kupującego i poprosil o zdjęcie cytotecu z karteczka z jego numerem telefonu a teraz to zdjęcie zamieszcza jako niby jego leków!!! Jeszcze bezczelnie pisze, że priorytetem prawdziwego sprzedawcy jest zdjęcie leków z jego numerem telefonu! W innym jego ogłoszeniu widać pudełko leku Xanax - może idiota myśli, że jak ktoś zobaczy że to firma Pfizer czyli taka sama ktora produkuje Arthrotec czy Cytotec to nie dopatrzy sie różnicy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykła 20 tab (opakowanie) za 160 zł, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, możliwość śledzenia za pomocą emonitoringu, odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu. mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś ostatnio zamawiał zestaw z whw, ale przesyłka nieresejstrowana ? Jak długo idzie przesyłka i czy wogóle dochodzą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy warto próbować drugi raz z arth jeśli za pierwszym razem się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś ostatnio zamawiał zestaw z whw, ale przesyłka nieresejstrowana ? Jak długo idzie przesyłka i czy wogóle dochodzą?


Na maszwybor.net masz dziewczyny, ktore czekaja na przesylki od women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy warto próbować drugi raz z arth jeśli za pierwszym razem się nie udało.


Ja pisałam wyżej,że bębę brać drugi raz bo się nie oczyściło, ja dostałąm obie recepty od gina,ktory tez robil mi usg przed zazyciem art i po i on mi kazal probowac dalej wiec skoro lekarz każe to ja łykam.
Zaczelam dzisiaj o 15;30, a pierwszy raz bralam w miniona niedziele

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam . rozsadna cena .
> 6'01_654*456



Nie wiem czy dobrze skopiowalam ogloszenie : 

Odsprzedam . rozsadna cena .
6'01_654*456[/QUOTE]
. 
Zadzwoniłam i zamowilam . zazylam t.dzis o 15 bylo po . mega dobry kontakt - od zamówienia az po uzycie takze moge szczerze polecic . zaufalam i nie zaluje.

A co do was dziewczyny mam pytanie : 
Po jakim czasie dostalyscie normalna miesiaczke ? Kiedy moge zaczac brac antykoncepcje?  S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podpowie mi ktos ?? S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd wiesz że o 15 bylo po ?

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.vastomegawatch.com/">replica watch</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.vastomegawatch.com/">replica watches</a></strong>
<br>
*<a href="http://www.vastomegawatch.com/">fake omega watches</a>*
*replica omega*
*<a href="http://www.vastomegawatch.com/">fake omega</a>*

Copy Omega Constellation Polished Quartz 123.55.27.60.55.006 - $209.00 : replica omega watches, vastomegawatch.com
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.vastomegawatch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podpowie mi ktos ?? S.


Miesiączka od 4 do 6 tyg. Antykoncepcja to zależy jak Ci lekarz powie, możesz nawet już następnego dnia jeśli jest wszystko ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd wiesz że o 15 bylo po ?


właśnie? skąd?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tab podajcie  dziewczyny dawkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 tab co 3 godz pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> właśnie? skąd?


Bylo tak jak opisala tamta pani : dreszcze. Krwawienie...bol brzucha ktory narastal. Czym wiekszy bol tym czesciej skrzepy wylatywaly a potem zaczelo mnie tak " ciagnac w dol brzucha" bolalo i tak dziwnie ciazylo i zachcialo mi sie znowu do toalety i wtedy chlupnelo. Widziałam co to taka jakby galareta. I bol ustal .... Od tamtej chwili nadal krwawie tylko mniej i wylecialo kilka mniejszych skrsepow.
W poniedzialek ide do gina. Ale wiem ze sie udalo bo czulam a poza tym zaufalam tamtej pani ktora baardzo mi pomogla bo jestem dosc mloda osoba i nie wiedzialabym jak sobie poradzic sama.
Pewnie bedziecie mnie krytykowac ale ja wiem ze jestem po - wystarczy poczytac historie innych kobiet zeby porownac .a pania polecilam bo warto. Moze ktos tak jak ja bedzie potrzebowal pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy dobrze skopiowalam ogloszenie : 
> 
> Odsprzedam . rozsadna cena .
> 6'01_654*456


. 
Zadzwoniłam i zamowilam . zazylam t.dzis o 15 bylo po . mega dobry kontakt - od zamówienia az po uzycie takze moge szczerze polecic . zaufalam i nie zaluje.

A co do was dziewczyny mam pytanie : 
Po jakim czasie dostalyscie normalna miesiaczke ? Kiedy moge zaczac brac antykoncepcje?  S.[/QUOTE]

Wszystkie tylko skad wiesz i skad wiesz - zeby juz obsmarowac.. Nie widzicie ze dziewczyna zadala pytanie? Jad wam w glowach maci...
Ja dostalam po 5 tyg.ale poczekalam do drugiego ktory juz sie unormowal i poszlam do lekarza. Metoda anty na jaka ja sie zdecydowalam - spirala. Chce sie czuc bezpieczna zeby sie znowu TAKA sytuacja nie powtorzyla.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie 601 842 226

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykła 20 tab (opakowanie) za 160 zł, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, możliwość śledzenia za pomocą emonitoringu, odbiór osobisty jest kwestią uzgodnienia, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ważne pytanie: 

 Wczoraj o godzinie 18:00 rozpoczęłam zażywanie leków. 
Pierwszy lek o nazwie Mifegest czyli Mifepristone 200MG. połknęłam zgodnie z zaleceniami osoby, od której kupiłam leki, drugi lek Misoprost-200 mam trzymać pod językiem aż się rozpuści i wchłonie. I w związku z  tym mam takie pytanie: 
 - Czy muszę zażywać drugi lek jeśli krwawienia dostałam już po pierwszym leku???  Minelo 26 godzin od polkniecia tej pierwszej tabletki, czuje się normalnie, nic złego się ze mną nie dzieje. Dziwię się bo co prawda tak jest napisane w ulotce i tak właśnie mówiła mi osoba, od której dostałam leki ale po tym wszystkim co wyczytałam przez ostatnie dni w Internecie na forach to spodziewałam się gorączki, dużego bólu brzucha, że będę wymiotowala i miała biegunkę ale nic takiego się nie dzieje! Po prostu krwawie troszkę silniej niż podczas miesiączki i pojawiają się skrzepy krwi 5-10 cm.  
Czy myślicie, że powinnam zazyc Misoprostol mimo krwawienia..??  
Teoretycznie w ulotce zagranicznej, która byla w pudełku jest napisane, ze jeśli poronienie odbędzie się po zazyciu leku Mifegest to już nie trzeba brać leku Misoprostol. Jednak osoba, od której leki pochodzą mówi by misoprost zazyc mimo tego, ze juz krwawie by miec pewnosc, ze macica oczyści się ładnie z martwych tkanek.   
Czy ktoś tutaj miał może podobną sytuację?? Bardzo Was proszę o podpowiedź bo boję się żeby niczego nie zrobić źle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiscie, ze musisz wziac misoprostol. To ze po mife zaczęło się krwawienie, to oznacza po prostu, ze tam juz w macicy cos sie dzieje. Teraz misoprostol jest potrzebny, zeby macica mogla sie oczyścić. No chyba ze wolisz lyzeczkowanie, albo zakażenie i gnicie resztek. Ktory to tydzień licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poza tym goraczka, biegunka, wymioty i dreszcze występuja dopiero po misoprostolu, wiec nie wiem jak moglas ich sie spodziewać po mife.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiscie, ze musisz wziac misoprostol. To ze po mife zaczęło się krwawienie, to oznacza po prostu, ze tam juz w macicy cos sie dzieje. Teraz misoprostol jest potrzebny, zeby macica mogla sie oczyścić. No chyba ze wolisz lyzeczkowanie, albo zakażenie i gnicie resztek. Ktory to tydzień licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki?


6 tydzień I 5 dzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiscie, ze musisz wziac misoprostol. To ze po mife zaczęło się krwawienie, to oznacza po prostu, ze tam juz w macicy cos sie dzieje. Teraz misoprostol jest potrzebny, zeby macica mogla sie oczyścić. No chyba ze wolisz lyzeczkowanie, albo zakażenie i gnicie resztek. Ktory to tydzień licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki?


 Oczywiście, ze nie wolę zakażenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiscie, ze musisz wziac misoprostol. To ze po mife zaczęło się krwawienie, to oznacza po prostu, ze tam juz w macicy cos sie dzieje. Teraz misoprostol jest potrzebny, zeby macica mogla sie oczyścić. No chyba ze wolisz lyzeczkowanie, albo zakażenie i gnicie resztek. Ktory to tydzień licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki?


 Oczywiście, ze nie wolę zakażenia. Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź chciałam się upewnić. Ta Pani, od której mam leki też powiedziała, ze koniecznie mam przyjąć Misoprostol bo jeśli nie to zagraża mi stan zapalny od złogów czy jakoś tak,  które mogą mi przez to pozostać w macicy. Powiedziala od czego jest to krwawienie teraz ale przez zdenerwowanie i emocje niestety nie zapamiętałam na tyle by powtórzyć. 
Dużo osób zaczyna krwawienie już po pierwszym z lekow? Teraz już raczej wszystko się uda prawda??? Ciąża nie przetrwa takiego czegoś??? Przepraszam za głupie pytania ale nerwy nie pozwalaja mi na zachowanie spokoju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście, ze nie wolę zakażenia. Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź chciałam się upewnić. Ta Pani, od której mam leki też powiedziała, ze koniecznie mam przyjąć Misoprostol bo jeśli nie to zagraża mi stan zapalny od złogów czy jakoś tak,  które mogą mi przez to pozostać w macicy. Powiedziala od czego jest to krwawienie teraz ale przez zdenerwowanie i emocje niestety nie zapamiętałam na tyle by powtórzyć. 
> Dużo osób zaczyna krwawienie już po pierwszym z lekow? Teraz już raczej wszystko się uda prawda??? Ciąża nie przetrwa takiego czegoś??? Przepraszam za głupie pytania ale nerwy nie pozwalaja mi na zachowanie spokoju.


Wez tabletki i idź na badania, wtedy będziemy wszystko wiedzieć. Po co sie martwić na zapas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już jedno badanie HCG robiłam w piątek żeby dostać leki. Osoba, u której takie leki można zdobyć poprosiła bym wykonała takie właśnie badanie by była pewność, że nie jest później niż ostatnia miesiączka na to wskazywała. Kolejne powiedziała żeby zrobić we wtorek. Powinien być spadek wyniku względem tego z piątku bo Mifegest wzięłam w piątek o 17:00 i już wtedy przestał rosnąć i zaczął spadać ten hormon wykrywany we krwi.  Nie wiem jak wytrzymam do tego czasu. Mogę iść w sumie na USG ale boję się trochę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Ta'bl,etki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam na sprzedaż 12 tabletek Arthrotec za 200 zł. Odbiór osobisty w Krakowie  :Smile: 
Kontakt: kalina123-93@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, gdzie można odebrać osobiście?






> witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykła 20 tab (opakowanie) za 160 zł, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, możliwość śledzenia za pomocą emonitoringu, odbiór osobisty jest kwestią uzgodnienia, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

PILNE Witam, kupię zestaw A-Kare. (mifepristone i mizoprostol). Płacę przy odbiorze (kurier). Ewentualnie odbiór osobisty. Jestem z okolic Poznania. kontakt myliczek@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja już jedno badanie HCG robiłam w piątek żeby dostać leki. Osoba, u której takie leki można zdobyć poprosiła bym wykonała takie właśnie badanie by była pewność, że nie jest później niż ostatnia miesiączka na to wskazywała. Kolejne powiedziała żeby zrobić we wtorek. Powinien być spadek wyniku względem tego z piątku bo Mifegest wzięłam w piątek o 17:00 i już wtedy przestał rosnąć i zaczął spadać ten hormon wykrywany we krwi.  Nie wiem jak wytrzymam do tego czasu. Mogę iść w sumie na USG ale boję się trochę.


Witam Cię! Piszesz, że boisz się USG - nie ma potrzeby bać się tego. Lekarz nie może ustalić, czy brałaś środki poronne czy też było to samoistne poronienie. Potrzebne jest potwierdzenie czy nie pozostała w macicy jakaś część płodu. Kobiety za usuwanie ciąży w Polsce nie są karane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ku przestrodze….....
Piszę ten komentarz, ponieważ czuje potrzebę podzielenia się na forum, moją historią, związaną z aborcją farmakologiczną. Może kiedyś któraś kobieta przeczyta ten post i zastanowi się zanim podejmie jakąś decyzje. Dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży w 8 tygodniu. Wiedziałam, że nie mogę pozwolić na to, by ją utrzymać, powodów zbyt wiele, by je teraz wymieniać… udało mi się przez Internet zamówić tabletki poronne za 550zł. Tabletka, którą miała być mifepristone, nie miała nawet oznaczenia na opakowaniu… wyglądała jak przypadkowa tabletka.pomimo tego przyjęłam ją, a po 12 h zaczęłam przyjmować cytotec, według zaleceń. Po 1 dawce wystąpiły bóle i wymioty. Po drugiej wymioty biegunka i ból nie do opisania.Ze względu na efekty uboczne, stwierdziłam że nie dam rady rady przyjąć trzeciej ostatniej dawki. Już po 1 dawce miało wystąpić krwawienie, ale nie wystąpiło nawet po drugiej. Jedynie okropny, nie do opisania ból, i ta świadomość, że dzieje się tam w środku coś bardzo niedobrego… do krwawienia po przyjęciu tabletek nie doszło w ogóle, mimo że miały one na celu własnie poronienie. Po tygodniu poszłam na badanie usg.Diagnoza? Zarodek martwy… zabiłam go tymi tabletkami. Tak, i tak chodziło o to, by pozbyć się ciąży… ale miałam nadzieje, że do poronienia dojdzie od razu po zażyciu tabletek. Niestety tak się nie stało, i jeszcze przez ponad 2 tygodnie musiałam nosić w sobie martwy płód. Jakie to uczucie? Ja już wiem, wy póki co możecie sobie tylko wyobrazić… nie życzę żadnej kobiecie takiej sytuacji przez którą ja przeszłam. Finalnie martwa ciąża została w końcu usunięta szpitalnie, w takich przypadkach jest to normalny zabieg â czyszczenia’ ale jak dalej będę z tym żyć? Nie wiem… uważajcie na tabletki które planujecie zakupić w sieci. Ich skutek może być różny…
- Kiedy Twoje żyjące dzieci będą wystarczająco duże, opowiedz mu o ich nienarodzonym rodzeństwie. 
Nie trzymaj tego w tajemnicy przed nimi, aby nie obarczać kolejnego pokolenia tym problemem.To, że Twoje dziecko się nie urodziło, nie oznacza, że nie możesz go kochać!
Przeczytaj książkę "Radykalne wybaczanie" i kup płytę "13 kroków Radykalnego Wybaczania" i pracuj z nią nad wybaczeniem sobie i innym osobom, związanym z tą sytuacją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle na lub spotkam się osobiscie.Emeil:monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ku przestrodze….....
> Piszę ten komentarz, ponieważ czuje potrzebę podzielenia się na forum, moją historią, związaną z aborcją farmakologiczną. Może kiedyś któraś kobieta przeczyta ten post i zastanowi się zanim podejmie jakąś decyzje. Dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży w 8 tygodniu. Wiedziałam, że nie mogę pozwolić na to, by ją utrzymać, powodów zbyt wiele, by je teraz wymieniać… udało mi się przez Internet zamówić tabletki poronne za 550zł. Tabletka, którą miała być mifepristone, nie miała nawet oznaczenia na opakowaniu… wyglądała jak przypadkowa tabletka.pomimo tego przyjęłam ją, a po 12 h zaczęłam przyjmować cytotec, według zaleceń. Po 1 dawce wystąpiły bóle i wymioty. Po drugiej wymioty biegunka i ból nie do opisania.Ze względu na efekty uboczne, stwierdziłam że nie dam rady rady przyjąć trzeciej ostatniej dawki. Już po 1 dawce miało wystąpić krwawienie, ale nie wystąpiło nawet po drugiej. Jedynie okropny, nie do opisania ból, i ta świadomość, że dzieje się tam w środku coś bardzo niedobrego… do krwawienia po przyjęciu tabletek nie doszło w ogóle, mimo że miały one na celu własnie poronienie. Po tygodniu poszłam na badanie usg.Diagnoza? Zarodek martwy… zabiłam go tymi tabletkami. Tak, i tak chodziło o to, by pozbyć się ciąży… ale miałam nadzieje, że do poronienia dojdzie od razu po zażyciu tabletek. Niestety tak się nie stało, i jeszcze przez ponad 2 tygodnie musiałam nosić w sobie martwy płód. Jakie to uczucie? Ja już wiem, wy póki co możecie sobie tylko wyobrazić… nie życzę żadnej kobiecie takiej sytuacji przez którą ja przeszłam. Finalnie martwa ciąża została w końcu usunięta szpitalnie, w takich przypadkach jest to normalny zabieg â czyszczenia’ ale jak dalej będę z tym żyć? Nie wiem… uważajcie na tabletki które planujecie zakupić w sieci. Ich skutek może być różny…
> - Kiedy Twoje żyjące dzieci będą wystarczająco duże, opowiedz mu o ich nienarodzonym rodzeństwie. 
> Nie trzymaj tego w tajemnicy przed nimi, aby nie obarczać kolejnego pokolenia tym problemem.To, że Twoje dziecko się nie urodziło, nie oznacza, że nie możesz go kochać!
> Przeczytaj książkę "Radykalne wybaczanie" i kup płytę "13 kroków Radykalnego Wybaczania" i pracuj z nią nad wybaczeniem sobie i innym osobom, związanym z tą sytuacją.


 Dlatego ważne jest by nie zazywac przypadkowych lekow.. Panowie i Panie sprzedający Arthrotec i Cytotec dodający do niego przypadkowe placebo to zwykle gnoje! Jak juz koniecznie chca sprzedawać takie leki to powinni oferować to co w rzeczywistości mają czyli sam Misoprostol w dodatku pod postacią leków przystosowanych do zazycia dojelitowego czyli do polkniecia! 
A nie jak Misoprostol GINEKOLOGICZNY, ktorego tabletka zrobiona jest tak by bez problemów wchlaniala się do krwi gdy zażyje sie ja pod język lub dopochwowo! 
W zestawach typu A-Kare jest taki właśnie Misoprostol! 
Ale za sam Cytotec już nie mówiąc o Arthrotec nie mogli by zdzierać z ludzi 550 złotych dlatego kłamią w zywe oczy zamiast Mifepristone podkladajac apap czy inne dziadostwo!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 .'823* .497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moge wziąść art dopochwowo czy nie bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu dniach od wziecia art mozna poronic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Porąbało Was... Zacznijcie się zabezpieczać a nie truć takim gównem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Porąbało Was... Zacznijcie się zabezpieczać a nie truć takim gównem!


Nudzi ci się ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś słyszał ze po zestawie z whw zabieg się nie udał. Ciaza dalej trwała?

----------


## silne krwawienie

Dziewczyny POMOCY!!!
Bylam w 14/15 tyg ciąży. Zażyłam atrhrotec forte, po drugiej dawce zaczął boleć mnie brzuch. Pękł woreczek z wodą i było by na tyle. Po 4 dniach (dziś) zaczął mnie bardzo boleć brzuch po czym wydaliłam z siebie już duze dziecko.. teraz mineła godzina a ja nadal bardzo krwawie. Jedna podpaska nie starcza na 20 min. Poradźcie mi czy poczekac jeszcze czy już teraz zadzwonić/zgłosic sie na pogotowie. I dajcie znać czy aż tak silne krwawienie ustępuje po jakimś czasie. Oczywiscie rozumiem ze nie u każdego jest tak samo ale proszę o chociaż troszkę wyrozumiałości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny POMOCY!!!
> Bylam w 14/15 tyg ciąży. Zażyłam atrhrotec forte, po drugiej dawce zaczął boleć mnie brzuch. Pękł woreczek z wodą i było by na tyle. Po 4 dniach (dziś) zaczął mnie bardzo boleć brzuch po czym wydaliłam z siebie już duze dziecko.. teraz mineła godzina a ja nadal bardzo krwawie. Jedna podpaska nie starcza na 20 min. Poradźcie mi czy poczekac jeszcze czy już teraz zadzwonić/zgłosic sie na pogotowie. I dajcie znać czy aż tak silne krwawienie ustępuje po jakimś czasie. Oczywiscie rozumiem ze nie u każdego jest tak samo ale proszę o chociaż troszkę wyrozumiałości.


Na prawdę chciałabym aby była to czyjaś prowokacja!!! 

Ale odpowiem zakładając, ze to prawdziwa sytuacja:

Musisz jak najszybciej pojechać do szpitala!!! Nie wspominasz ani słowem o lozysku  - jeśli wydalilaś sam płód to naderwane łożysko powoduje krwotok! 
Nie zwlekaj - to jest stan zagrożenia nie tyle zdrowia co życia!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny POMOCY!!!
> Bylam w 14/15 tyg ciąży. Zażyłam atrhrotec forte, po drugiej dawce zaczął boleć mnie brzuch. Pękł woreczek z wodą i było by na tyle. Po 4 dniach (dziś) zaczął mnie bardzo boleć brzuch po czym wydaliłam z siebie już duze dziecko.. teraz mineła godzina a ja nadal bardzo krwawie. Jedna podpaska nie starcza na 20 min. Poradźcie mi czy poczekac jeszcze czy już teraz zadzwonić/zgłosic sie na pogotowie. I dajcie znać czy aż tak silne krwawienie ustępuje po jakimś czasie. Oczywiscie rozumiem ze nie u każdego jest tak samo ale proszę o chociaż troszkę wyrozumiałości.


I jeszcze jedno - cztery dni najprawdopodobniej chodzilas z martwą ciążą po odejściu wód plodowych i może rozwijać się u Ciebie konkretny stan zapalny! 
Sprawdzalas może czy nie goraczkujesz?? 

Powiedz proszę czy zadzwonilas po karetkę?? Czy jest z Tobą ktos kto pomoże w razie potrzeby ?? 
Czy płód wydalilas w całości z lozyskiem w blonach plodowych czy przecielas lub przerwalas pepowine a reszta zostala w srodku!?? 

 Daj znać co się dzieje bo to na prawdę poważna sytuacja. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jeszcze jedno - cztery dni najprawdopodobniej chodzilas z martwą ciążą po odejściu wód plodowych i może rozwijać się u Ciebie konkretny stan zapalny! 
> Sprawdzalas może czy nie goraczkujesz?? 
> 
> Powiedz proszę czy zadzwonilas po karetkę?? Czy jest z Tobą ktos kto pomoże w razie potrzeby ?? 
> Czy płód wydalilas w całości z lozyskiem w blonach plodowych czy przecielas lub przerwalas pepowine a reszta zostala w srodku!?? 
> 
>  Daj znać co się dzieje bo to na prawdę poważna sytuacja. .



Jest, nie dzwoniłam po karetke. pepowine chyba przerwalam. ale pózniej wylecialy ze mnie dwa dlugie "gluty"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny POMOCY!!!
> Bylam w 14/15 tyg ciąży. Zażyłam atrhrotec forte, po drugiej dawce zaczął boleć mnie brzuch. Pękł woreczek z wodą i było by na tyle. Po 4 dniach (dziś) zaczął mnie bardzo boleć brzuch po czym wydaliłam z siebie już duze dziecko.. teraz mineła godzina a ja nadal bardzo krwawie. Jedna podpaska nie starcza na 20 min. Poradźcie mi czy poczekac jeszcze czy już teraz zadzwonić/zgłosic sie na pogotowie. I dajcie znać czy aż tak silne krwawienie ustępuje po jakimś czasie. Oczywiscie rozumiem ze nie u każdego jest tak samo ale proszę o chociaż troszkę wyrozumiałości.


Zazycie kolejnej dawki MISOPROSTOLU powinno pomóc w oddzieleniu się łożyska od ściany macicy a co za tym idzie powstrzymać krwotok ale jechać do szpitala musisz koniecznie tak czy inaczej! 
Jadlas coś przez ostatnie 6 - 8 godzin ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jadłam. czyli musze zazyc jeszcze 4 tabletki arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest, nie dzwoniłam po karetke. pepowine chyba przerwalam. ale pózniej wylecialy ze mnie dwa dlugie "gluty"


Czy nadal tak silnie krwawisz !? Łożysko to taki jakby plaski, siny kawałek tkanki pokryty zylkami - do niego przyczepiona jest pepowina. 

Masz jeszcze Arthrotec??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juz dużo mniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam jeszcze dwa opakowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jadłam. czyli musze zazyc jeszcze 4 tabletki arth?



Teoretycznie dosc czesto tak sie postępuje w takich przypadkach gdy nie ma możliwości wykonania zabiegowego oczyszczenia obumarłych tkanek A przede wszystkim łożyska ale ja się boję tego Tobie doradzać  :Frown:  

Nie daj Boże coś Ci się stanie ... A jeśli się wykrwawisz ;( 

Dlaczego nie chcesz pojechać do szpitala !?  Domyślam się,  że się boisz ale na prawdę najlepiej pomogą Ci właśnie tam! 
! Oczyszcza macice i jutro będziesz "jak nowa" i pojdziesz sobie do domku o wlasnych silach!!! Ja mialam lyzeczkowanie dwa razy ( raz poronilam samoistnie A raz właśnie po tym paskudnym arthrotecu, który jest na prawdę mega podstepnym i nieprzewidywalnym w działaniu lekiem ) to nic strasznego, nie ma się czego obawiać! Robią to w pełnej narodzie i kompletnie nic nie czujesz,  nie widzisz i nie słyszysz!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście  chciałam napisać "w pełnej narkozie"  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce jechać do szpitala bo zaraz o tym dowiedziala by sie moja cała rodzina pozatym nie mam czym pojechać a nie smierdze groszem żeby komus zaplacic zeby mnie zawiózł 30 km. Nie krwawie już tak bardzo, nie wiem czy łożysko wydalilam bo bardzo duzo wylecialo ze mnie skrzepow i innych takich jakby blonek czy glutków. A jeżeli by sie okazało że nie przestane krwawić i zadzwonie na pogotowie to czy oni po mnie przyjadą? z drugiej strony nie chce lezec cala noc w szpitalu bo nie bede miala z kim zostawic mojej córki ktora ma 3 lata a narzeczny na 4 musi isc do pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce jechać do szpitala bo zaraz o tym dowiedziala by sie moja cała rodzina pozatym nie mam czym pojechać a nie smierdze groszem żeby komus zaplacic zeby mnie zawiózł 30 km. Nie krwawie już tak bardzo, nie wiem czy łożysko wydalilam bo bardzo duzo wylecialo ze mnie skrzepow i innych takich jakby blonek czy glutków. A jeżeli by sie okazało że nie przestane krwawić i zadzwonie na pogotowie to czy oni po mnie przyjadą? z drugiej strony nie chce lezec cala noc w szpitalu bo nie bede miala z kim zostawic mojej córki ktora ma 3 lata a narzeczny na 4 musi isc do pracy.


Oczywiście, że przyjadą po Ciebie! Muszą - od tego są by Ci pomóc! 

Rozumiem, że nie masz z kim zostawić córki - ja miałam tak samo i godzinę po zabiegu wpisałam się na własne życzenie i poszłam do domu na piechotę 4 kilometry bo nie miałam nawet biletu żeby podjechać autobusem.. 

Najważniejsze jest abyś zadbała o siebie - nie gniewaj się jeśli zabrzmi to okrutnie ale kto zajmie się Twoja córcia jeśli się wykrwawisz albo za 2-3 dni dostaniesz 40 stopni goraczki i sepsy od martwych tkanek w macicy!!! Albo nawet konkretnego zakażenia i będziesz MUSIAŁA leżeć w szpitalu pod kroplowkami dwa czy trzy tygodnie!? Wtedy nie dasz już rady nawet palcem ruszyć  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mierzylaś temperaturę ?? 
Jakby co to aż 4 tabletek na raz nie bierz! 
Zalecają 2 co 2 godziny ale na prawdę lepiej żebyś pojechała na czyszczenie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przemysle to i dam znac. dzieki za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przemysle to i dam znac. dzieki za pomoc


Zrobisz jak zechcesz..  Masz miękki dół brzucha? Skurcze już nie występują? Myślę, że łożysko byś zauważyła ale może wyszło w kawałkach..  ciężko tak doradzać na odległość  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miękki mam brzuch nie boli już tak bardzo, skurczy juz nie mam. a czy lozysko wyleciało to nie daje sobie rąk poucinać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aż ciarki przechodzą. Trzymaj sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aż ciarki przechodzą. Trzymaj sie


Masz rację... Doradziłam co mogłam ale nadal martwię się o dziewczynę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś mi też pomoże czy ktoś miał taką sytuację albo slyszal ze zestaw nie zadzialam z whw ????? 2 razy próbowałam z arth i nic. Zero skorcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też się martwię bym nie chciała być w jej sytuację. Też bym nie miała z kim małego zostawić żeby jechać do szpitala. Ale oni może tylko zbadaja w szpitalu i puszcza do domu. Do lekarza musisz jechać. Wszędzie piszą że jak w ciągu godz zmieniasz parę podpasek to jest coś nie tak i trzeba jechać do szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też się martwię bym nie chciała być w jej sytuację. Też bym nie miała z kim małego zostawić żeby jechać do szpitala. Ale oni może tylko zbadaja w szpitalu i puszcza do domu. Do lekarza musisz jechać. Wszędzie piszą że jak w ciągu godz zmieniasz parę podpasek to jest coś nie tak i trzeba jechać do szpitala.


W szpitalu muszą zahamować krwotok i usunąć jego przyczynę czyli martwe tkanki lub / i łożysko! Nie mogą ciebie zbadać, stwierdzić, że się wykrwawiasz czy tam grozi ci zakażenie (albo juz je masz) i odesłać cie w takim stanie do domu! 
 Standardowo przyjmują wtedy na oddział i oczekujesz na zabieg. Zależy od dostępności anestezjologa przeważnie ile się czeka, sali zabiegowe no i tego czy jadłas i piłas w ostatnim czasie. Tak jak przed każdą narkoza nie powinno się jesc co najmniej 6 godzin i nie pić 4 godziny. No chyba, że faktycznie ma się solidny krwotok to wtedy już nikt nie patrzy czy pacjentka coś tam zjadła i wypiła tylko leci się szybciutko z płynami żeby chociaż trochę nawodnić i jazda na fotel do zabiegu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś mi też pomoże czy ktoś miał taką sytuację albo slyszal ze zestaw nie zadzialam z whw ????? 2 razy próbowałam z arth i nic. Zero skorcze?


ja nie słyszałam. A przed swoją aborcją przeczytałam setki wątków na maszwybor.net, i wszystkim z zestawem się udawało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś mi też pomoże czy ktoś miał taką sytuację albo slyszal ze zestaw nie zadzialam z whw ????? 2 razy próbowałam z arth i nic. Zero skorcze?


Ja się z arthrotec mordowalam 2 razy z czego za pierwszym wzięłam 12 tabletek a za drugim całe opakowanie 20 sztuk i N I C kompletnie nic mnie nie ruszyło! Za to miałam wyjęte dwa dni za jednym i dzień za drugim wyjęte z życia tak bardzo się meczyłam!!!!!!! 
Byłam pewna, że umrę z gorączki dosłownie - 39.8 stopni miałam przez bite 7 czy 8 godzin nic nie pomagało żaden Ibuprom, Paracetamol, Ketoprofen - NIC! Nigdy więcej nie spojrzę nawet w stronę Arthrotecu!!!! Za przeproszeniem myślałam, że wyrzygam wnętrzności a jak nie wyrzygam to wyleca mi druga strona bo poza strasznym wymiotami miałam nieskończoną biegunkę  :Frown:  
Trzeslam się pod kocem zlana zimnym potem aż mi kapalo z czoła i lało się po plecach. Przyjaciółka z chłopakiem przebierali mnie co jakiś czas z praktycznie mokrych koszulek bo sama byłam już zbyt słaba żeby się przebrać.  Pewnie przez goraczke i straszne bole. Bolało jakby ktoś wyrywal mi na żywca kręgosłup a do tego ściskal w pięści wnętrzności. Nie do opisania  :Frown:  
Nie chce nikogo straszyć , na prawdę - mówię tylko jak było bo wiem, że nie tylko ja się tak meczyłam. Wiele dziewczyn opisuje, ze czuły po arthrotecu jakby miały zejść z tego świata. 
Nie tylko ja tak strasznie na ten lek zareagowałam i gdyby ta męka miała jeszcze jakiś pozytywny skutek a tu nic! 
Byłam już umówiona na zabieg bo że strachu nie wyobrażałam sobie nawet wzięcia żadnych tabletek ale koleżanka opowiedziała mi jak przechodziła taki zabieg zestawem Mifepristonu z Misoprostolem. Jakoś się przełamałam dzięki niej i bardzo się cieszę! Dostałam od niej kontakt do pani, od której ona miała leki - ta babka też dużo mi podpowiedziala i faktycznie nie kłamały obie - pierwsze krwawienia wystąpiły już po pierwszej tabletce zupełnie bezboleśnie. Potem zdążyłam jeszcze tylko 4 tabletki drugiego leku i tyle. Czułam się jak przy normalnej miesiaczce - lekkie pobolewanie w brzuchu i plecach i żadnych wymiotów, biegunki, zimnych potow ani gorączki! Przez godzinę czy półtorej po drugim leku miałam 37.3 ale zbilam do 36.6 dwoma Panadolami!  
Tak więc zestaw to jest coś zupełnie innego niz sam Misoprostol. Już Mifepriston załatwia sprawę potem tylko Misoprostolem prowokujesz oczyszczenie organizmu i sprawa załatwiona. 
Musisz tylko mieć pewność że zestaw będzie prawdziwy - nie kupuj wysyłkowych pseudo zestawów bo na bank cie oszukują! Jak kupować to tylko osobiście dokładnie wszystko sprawdzając i oglądając. Można znaleźć tylko trzeba dobrze szukać nie spieszyć się jak ja na początku! Niestety sama sobie jestem winna, że tak się umeczylam bo zamiast na spokojnie poczytac, zdobyć wiedzę to zakupiłam pierwsze co mi przynieśli z ogłoszenia ciesząc się jeszcze jak głupia że łaskawie zgodzili się spotkać ze mną osobiście. Bo wszyscy inni albo z miejsca odmawiali odbioru osobistego albo w pierwszej rozmowie niby się zgadzali ale potem już nie odbierali telefonu gdy dzwoniłam z mojego numeru. 
A ja zamiast dowiedzieć sie chociaż co powinnam kupić to wystarczyło mi że w ogłoszeniu było tabletki poronne.. no i żeby w blistrach z datą. Teraz jestem mądra po szkodzie i dlatego każdego na to uczulam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zaczelam zabiek wzielam art dopochwowo 12 sztuk i nic czy mozliwe jest ze jeszcze sie tabletki nie rozpuscily?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze ze jestem w 7tc czy do poronienia moze dojsc po paru dniach od wziecia ich dopochwowo jesli ktos mial podobnie prosze niech napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam podobną sytuację. Cześć tabletek wzięłam pod język a drugą część dopochfowo. Razem 20 szt. Całe opakowanie. Zabieg się nie udał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za ten opis o arth. Ja miałam podobnie też się męczyłam po nim. I nic. Teraz czekam na zestaw z whw. Trochę się boję bo zanim dojdzie to pewnie już będę w 10 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co zrobilas?te tab bardzo wolno sie rozpuszczaja mam nadzieje ze cos w koncu pusci bo juz niemam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Magdalena25

Dziewczyny czy , któraś poleci mi sprawdzonego sprzedawcę , który nie oszuka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy szukam tabletek najlepiej na Terenia Poznania, Jeżeli sie nie znajda to zamawiam od Pani Wiktorii czy ktoś zamawiał od tej Kobiety? Po rozmowie przez tel wydawała sie nie byc oszustka ale pozory potrafią mylić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy , któraś poleci mi sprawdzonego sprzedawcę , który nie oszuka?


 601 842 226  - ja zamawiałam od tej kobiety, mogę polecić , lek dostałam oryginalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi też długo się rozpuszczaly dopochfowo. Na drugi dzień jeszcze je miałam , aż do popoludnia. Dopiero po stosunku się rozpuscily. Ale i tak mi nie pomogły. Pani z infolini dla kobiet mi doradzila. Jak pierwsze dwie dawki 8 szt. pod język nie zadziałała to resztę miałam wziąść dopochfowo, czyli12. I tak nie zadzialal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co zrobiłas jak niepomogło? Ile musi minac czasu by wszystko powturzyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj drugi raz próbowałam od rana ale tylko pod język i tylko 2× po 4 tabletki. Też nic. Od pierwszej próby minol tydzień. W tygodniu robiłam betę z krwi dlatego wiem na pewno ze za pierwszym razem nie udało się. Teraz też nie. Cały czas czekam na zestaw z whw. Drugiego mają zamawialam, jeszcze nie dostałam. Dużo osób pisze że arth nie zawsze działa i w mojej sytuacji tak się stało mi nie pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykła 20 tab (opakowanie) za 160 zł, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, możliwość śledzenia za pomocą emonitoringu, odbiór osobisty jest kwestią uzgodnienia, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jak rozpusciły ci sie dopochwowo zaczelas krwawic? Jak tak to po jakim czasie ? Ja przyjelam wczoraj ale jeszcze sie nierozpuscily

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zaczęłam wcale krwawie na drugi dzień też nie. Ja nie miałam skorczy macicy. Ani za pierwszym razem ani wczoraj. Tylko się wymeczylam tymi skutkami bocznymi. Gorączka biegunka itd. Wczoraj jak brałam pod język to ten twardy rdzeń tabletki po pół godz wyplulam przynajmniej nie miałam takiej mocnej gorączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorki za błędy mój telefon czasem zmienia wyrazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Ty krwawisz chociaż trochę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieje ze  sie uda najgorzej ze one bardzo wolno sie rozpuszczaja kiedys miala podobnie bo tez dopochwowo i nic sie niedziało dopiero po 3 czy 4 dniach puscilo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na mnie nie zadziałały. Tydzień minol od pierwszej próby i nic. Dziś kupiłam herbatę septosan z tymiankiem. Będę to pić aż dostanę zestaw. Nie wiem czy w ogóle dojdzie ten zestaw. Wrazie czego jeszcze zostały mi od wczoraj 12  tab arth to spróbuje za parę dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieje ze  sie uda najgorzej ze one bardzo wolno sie rozpuszczaja kiedys miala podobnie bo tez dopochwowo i nic sie niedziało dopiero po 3 czy 4 dniach puscilo


Ja wzielam 2 dawki dopochwowo rozciete bez rdzenia i wlalam troche wody do pochwy strzykawka. 3 dawke wzielam pod jezyk tez bez rdzenia bo w pochwie juz troche za duzo tego bylo. Krwawic zaczełam na drugi dzien. Nie mialam wymiotow ani rozwolnienia tylko wysoka goraczke 39.5 . wlej troche wody do pochwy. Mi septosan nasilil krwawienie. Bylam w 5 tyg. Moze teraz tez tak bedziesz miala jak wczesniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ramach Gdańskich Dni Pomocy Psychologicznej

pod hasłem ZDROWIE ZACZYNA SIĘ W GŁOWIE, w dniach 6-26 maja 2017 roku,

psychologowie i terapeuci IHACA (International Hope Alive Counsellors Association) w w w. z y w a n a d z i e j a .p l

 zapraszają na nieodpłatne konsultacje.

Rejestracja telefoniczna - 7 2 1 9 0 7 7 2 1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomocy, nie wiem co mam zrobic jeżeli na WOW Moje województwo widnieje jako niebiezpieczne a boje sie kupic tabletki od obcej osoby ponieważ nie ukrywam nie mam aż tyle pieniędzy zeby oddac taka sumę za Apap... Czy jeżeli na WHW, nie ma komunikatu o wojwodztwie to moge spokojnie zamówić? Chyba ze znalazła by sie chętna osoba z Poznania ktora chciałaby odsprzedać zestaw to zapraszam 698067428. Przepraszam ale jestem czarna w tym temacie

----------


## Karolina :)

> Pomocy, nie wiem co mam zrobic jeżeli na WOW Moje województwo widnieje jako niebiezpieczne a boje sie kupic tabletki od obcej osoby ponieważ nie ukrywam nie mam aż tyle pieniędzy zeby oddac taka sumę za Apap... Czy jeżeli na WHW, nie ma komunikatu o wojwodztwie to moge spokojnie zamówić? Chyba ze znalazła by sie chętna osoba z Poznania ktora chciałaby odsprzedać zestaw to zapraszam 698067428. Przepraszam ale jestem czarna w tym temacie


Widzę, że masz w sobie dużo lęku...chcesz porozmawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę, że masz w sobie dużo lęku...chcesz porozmawiać?


Napisz prosze do mnie na numer podany wyżej a podam Ci drugi numer telefonu na który bedziesz mogła zadzwonić, dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieje ze bedzie tak jak za tamtym razem bo nawet skutkuw ubocznych niemam
A wzielam 12 tab

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam nadzieje ze bedzie tak jak za tamtym razem bo nawet skutkuw ubocznych niemam
> A wzielam 12 tab


A który jesteś tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomocy, nie wiem co mam zrobic jeżeli na WOW Moje województwo widnieje jako niebiezpieczne a boje sie kupic tabletki od obcej osoby ponieważ nie ukrywam nie mam aż tyle pieniędzy zeby oddac taka sumę za Apap... Czy jeżeli na WHW, nie ma komunikatu o wojwodztwie to moge spokojnie zamówić? Chyba ze znalazła by sie chętna osoba z Poznania ktora chciałaby odsprzedać zestaw to zapraszam 698067428. Przepraszam ale jestem czarna w tym temacie


możesz spokojnie zamawiać z WHW, one wyślą wszędzie. A Karolina to prolife, uważaj, bo Ci będzie mącić w głowie

----------


## Mosia

Ja moge polecić pewne źródło jak któraś z was chce. Kupilam tydzien temu od jednej Pani z Warszawy, bardzo mila, wszystko mi wytlumaczyla, odpowiadala na kade moje pytania i watpliwosci i jest caly czas w kontakcie telefonicznym podczas "zabiegu". Lek byl oryginalny, w oryginalnych blistrach, kurier za pobraniem, paczke mialam w ciagu 3 dni mimo ze byly  swieta.  Dzis jestem drugi dzien po, w piatek ide do lekarza na badanie czy wszystko ok ale wyglada na to ze wszystko sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja moge polecić pewne źródło jak któraś z was chce. Kupilam tydzien temu od jednej Pani z Warszawy, bardzo mila, wszystko mi wytlumaczyla, odpowiadala na kade moje pytania i watpliwosci i jest caly czas w kontakcie telefonicznym podczas "zabiegu". Lek byl oryginalny, w oryginalnych blistrach, kurier za pobraniem, paczke mialam w ciagu 3 dni mimo ze byly  swieta.  Dzis jestem drugi dzien po, w piatek ide do lekarza na badanie czy wszystko ok ale wyglada na to ze wszystko sie udalo.


   To podaj namiar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja moge polecić pewne źródło jak któraś z was chce. Kupilam tydzien temu od jednej Pani z Warszawy, bardzo mila, wszystko mi wytlumaczyla, odpowiadala na kade moje pytania i watpliwosci i jest caly czas w kontakcie telefonicznym podczas "zabiegu". Lek byl oryginalny, w oryginalnych blistrach, kurier za pobraniem, paczke mialam w ciagu 3 dni mimo ze byly  swieta.  Dzis jestem drugi dzien po, w piatek ide do lekarza na badanie czy wszystko ok ale wyglada na to ze wszystko sie udalo.


Mógłbym prosić namiary?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie Dziewczyny/Kobiety na tym forum pisze tu chyba jako nieliczny mężczyzna ale moja Dziewczyna jest w totalnej rozsypce po tym jak dowiedziała sie ze jest w 6 tygodniu ciąży, Mogłaby mi któraś z pan polecić osobę od ktorej zaufanie mógłbym kupic tabletki? Albo wytłumaczyć jak wyglada sprawa z WHW ponieważ jestem blady w tym temacie przeczytałem kilkanaście stron forum ale jednak łatwiej bedzie mi zrozumieć jak wszystko mi jakaś chętna dziewczyna opisze, z góry dziekuje i życzę powodzenia kobietom które tak jak moja zabieg maja dopiero przed sobą oby wszystko było okej!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie Dziewczyny/Kobiety na tym forum pisze tu chyba jako nieliczny mężczyzna ale moja Dziewczyna jest w totalnej rozsypce po tym jak dowiedziała sie ze jest w 6 tygodniu ciąży, Mogłaby mi któraś z pan polecić osobę od ktorej zaufanie mógłbym kupic tabletki? Albo wytłumaczyć jak wyglada sprawa z WHW ponieważ jestem blady w tym temacie przeczytałem kilkanaście stron forum ale jednak łatwiej bedzie mi zrozumieć jak wszystko mi jakaś chętna dziewczyna opisze, z góry dziekuje i życzę powodzenia kobietom które tak jak moja zabieg maja dopiero przed sobą oby wszystko było okej!


   Ja mogę polecić tą kobietę - 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie Dziewczyny/Kobiety na tym forum pisze tu chyba jako nieliczny mężczyzna ale moja Dziewczyna jest w totalnej rozsypce po tym jak dowiedziała sie ze jest w 6 tygodniu ciąży, Mogłaby mi któraś z pan polecić osobę od ktorej zaufanie mógłbym kupic tabletki? Albo wytłumaczyć jak wyglada sprawa z WHW ponieważ jestem blady w tym temacie przeczytałem kilkanaście stron forum ale jednak łatwiej bedzie mi zrozumieć jak wszystko mi jakaś chętna dziewczyna opisze, z góry dziekuje i życzę powodzenia kobietom które tak jak moja zabieg maja dopiero przed sobą oby wszystko było okej!


Wchodzisz na womenhelp.org, wypelniasz konsultacje, przelewasz darowiznę, czekasz na przesylke i koniec. Polecam forum maszwybor.net, tam jest o wiele czytelniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkie Dziewczyny/Kobiety na tym forum pisze tu chyba jako nieliczny mężczyzna ale moja Dziewczyna jest w totalnej rozsypce po tym jak dowiedziała sie ze jest w 6 tygodniu ciąży, Mogłaby mi któraś z pan polecić osobę od ktorej zaufanie mógłbym kupic tabletki? Albo wytłumaczyć jak wyglada sprawa z WHW ponieważ jestem blady w tym temacie przeczytałem kilkanaście stron forum ale jednak łatwiej bedzie mi zrozumieć jak wszystko mi jakaś chętna dziewczyna opisze, z góry dziekuje i życzę powodzenia kobietom które tak jak moja zabieg maja dopiero przed sobą oby wszystko było okej!


  Jeśli postanowicie zakupić od osoby prywatnej, to pod żadnym pozorem nie wpłacajcie pieniędzy na konto!!! Tylko przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłaceniem ( taką możliwość daje tylko Poczta Polska). I Uważajcie na rzekome zestawy z RU - w 99,9 % to jedna wielka ściema.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy , któraś poleci mi sprawdzonego sprzedawcę , który nie oszuka?


Mam na sprzedaż jedno opakowanie które kupiłam sobie i nie wykorzystała. Napisz Paula_ns1@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poniedzialek wziełam art dopochwowo nic sie niedzialo zero skutkow ubocznych a dzis rano tylko delikatny 
Bul brzucha i przy podcieraniu sie tak jaby z powrotem wszystko wyleciało z tym ze kolor był zaruzowiony 
Przyjac jeszcze raz czy wstrzymac sie i poczekac Doradzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W poniedzialek wziełam art dopochwowo nic sie niedzialo zero skutkow ubocznych a dzis rano tylko delikatny 
> Bul brzucha i przy podcieraniu sie tak jaby z powrotem wszystko wyleciało z tym ze kolor był zaruzowiony 
> Przyjac jeszcze raz czy wstrzymac sie i poczekac Doradzicie?


Poczekaj jeszcze 2 dni ruszaj sie duzo poskacz na skakance rob brzuszki moze ruszy seks tez pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki mam nadzieje bo delikatnie brzuch pobolewa i co sie podetre to koncuwki rozp tab wycieram

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiał ktoś zestaw z whw ? Czy to nie są oszuści?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Otrzymałam ten zestaw z whw ale to wygląda strasznie podejrzanie. W woreczku bez ulotki. I jak samorobne. Bez opisów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Otrzymałam ten zestaw z whw ale to wygląda strasznie podejrzanie. W woreczku bez ulotki. I jak samorobne. Bez opisów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: w w w.netporadnia.pl

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Otrzymałam ten zestaw z whw ale to wygląda strasznie podejrzanie. W woreczku bez ulotki. I jak samorobne. Bez opisów.


Tak wyglada zestaw nierejetrowany. Dzieki temu nie przechwycili go celnicy. Potrzebujesz potwierdzenia? Poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tam trzeba się zalogować.  Mam słabego neta. Próbowałam nie moge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poniedzialek bralam art 12 szt dopochwowo wczoraj nic dzis koncuwki tabletek kture sie nierozpuscily
Czy to moze byc rdzen z tabletek czy nie kiedy moge powturzyc zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam na sprzedanie arthrotec zwykła 20 tab (opakowanie) za 160 zł, jeśli chodzi o wysyłke to ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatność u kuriera, możliwość śledzenia za pomocą emonitoringu, odbiór osobisty jest kwestią uzgodnienia, mmmxep@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W poniedzialek bralam art 12 szt dopochwowo wczoraj nic dzis koncuwki tabletek kture sie nierozpuscily
> Czy to moze byc rdzen z tabletek czy nie kiedy moge powturzyc zabieg


   No im szybciej tym lepiej.

----------


## Mosia

> Mógłbym prosić namiary?


podajcie maila wysle wam dane i ogloszenie z ktorego ja skorzystalam. Nie moglam zamowic z WOW bo u mnie byl juz 8 tydz a dowiedzialam sie ze oni wysylaja do 9 tc wiec zaryzykowalam u tej Pani i jednak okazala sie bardzo uczciwa a przesylka pelna dyskrecja. 
Tak jak mowilam czekam dopiero na wizyte u lekarza ale wyglada na to ze wszystko jest ok od wczoraj nie mam juz obiawow ciazowych. Mdlosci mi przeszly, piersi tez mnie juz nie bola, a macica czuje ze sie obkurcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jeszcze 12 tab jak je najlepiej przyjac?pierwszy zabieg sie nie udal bo dzis od poniedzialku reszta
Wypłynela od poniedziałku Prosze doradzcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To podaj namiar.


Ja moge polecic ta pania " 601',654,'456" .fajny kontakt .

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.fakelongines.me/">women longines watches</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.fakelongines.me/">men longines watches</a></strong>
<br>
*replica watches*
*replica watches*
*quality replica watches*

Longines Master Collection L2.518.4.51.7 Mens automatic mechanical watches (Longines) - $190.00 : replica Longines watches, fakelongines.me
language:
 Deutsch 
		<a href="http:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzięłam ta pierwsza tabletkę z zestawu whw - podejrzanie wyglądającego. A dziś ma dalej staranne poranne mdłości. Chyba coś jest nie tak. Już tych mdłości chyba nie powinnam mieć. ? Może ktoś mi odpowie. I 12 godz będę brała te nastepne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wzięłam ta pierwsza tabletkę z zestawu whw - podejrzanie wyglądającego. A dziś ma dalej staranne poranne mdłości. Chyba coś jest nie tak. Już tych mdłości chyba nie powinnam mieć. ? Może ktoś mi odpowie. I 12 godz będę brała te nastepne


Widocznie jeszcze nie zostal zbity progesteron. Zreszta od mife tez mozna mieć mdlosci, mnie mdlilo caly dzień. Jutro twoja ciaza bedzie juz tylko wspomnieniem :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oby strasznie się boję że się nie uda. Arth 2x nie podzialal. Boję się że mam za silny organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza pruba nieudana jak najlepiej przyjąc 12 art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wyjme rdzen z tabletki przed włozeniem do buzi to lepiej zadziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wyjme rdzen z tabletki przed włozeniem do buzi to lepiej zadziała?


   Nie, on niczego nie zmienia. Jedynie tabletka mniej piecze w język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dzieki wiec wypluc po pul godzinie i na koniec połknac? Bo slina w czasie trzymania i tak sie zbiera
A reszte tab mozna wlozyc dopochwowo? Ma lepsze działanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dzieki wiec wypluc po pul godzinie i na koniec połknac? Bo slina w czasie trzymania i tak sie zbiera
> A reszte tab mozna wlozyc dopochwowo? Ma lepsze działanie?


  Rdzeń musisz wypluć albo wyciągnąć przed zastosowaniem. Droga podania nie ma znaczenia - działanie jest takie samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam kilka stron wcześniej, 29.04 (4,3tc) wzięłam zwykł art 3*4tbl namęczyłam się,mega rozwolnienie,gorączka,dreszcze i krwawienie ale normalne jak przy miesiączce-trwało 3 dni poszłam do gina na usg 4.05 na 4 dzień po zażyciu art i okazało się,że pełno krwiaków w macicy i zarodek i nie udało się oczyścić macicy i dostałam kolejną receptę na art i 5.05 (5,2tc) zażyłam kolejne 3*4tbl był hardcor jeszcze gorszy niż za pierwszym razem ale przynajmniej krwawiłam o wiele bardziej obficie i wylatywały duże i większe skrzepy,byłam pewna,że uff za drugim razem poszło. Byłam dzisiaj u gina (6,1tc) i co? Macica owszem oczyściła się ale tylko z krwiaków a martwy zarodek dalej sobie pływa...ja dalej krwawię od piątku czyli prawe tydz,gin kazał zrobić beta hcg i mam dziś 2370 w sobotę też idę na krew i się okaże czy beta hcg spada czy nie,gin pow,że jak spada to poczekać 2-max3 tyg bo powinno się samo oczyścić a jak nie to skrobanka a i jak hcg nie spada to też skrobanka. 
Ten art ma naprawdę niską skuteczność niestety,ale i tak się cieszę,że wydałam te kase na te usg bo przynajmiej wiem co sie dzieje,gorzej jakbym wzieła same tbl i bym się dowiedziała za miesiąc że mam stan zapalny.
Radzę Wam kontrololować wszystko na usg bo zdrowie mamy jedno a i dzieci część z nas na pewno planuje jeszcze kiedyś w przyszłości .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle na lub spotkam się osobiscie. emeil:monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle na lub spotkam się osobiscie. emeil:monik_monik70@wp.pl


   Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nieplanowana ciąża?

    Jeśli…
    - obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
    - nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
    - rozważasz aborcję,
    - miałaś aborcję,

    … i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

    skontaktuj się z nami.

    Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

    Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

    tel.: 586 915*915
    email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
    chat: w w w.netporadnia.pl

    Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
    Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po zabiegu z zestawem whw. Skąd mam teraz wiedzieć czy zarodek też wypadł razem z skrzepami?  Tylko usg może to potwierdzić???? Bo nie za bardzo chce iść do lekarza z tym ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po rozpuszczeniu tabletek po puł godz trzeba je polknac i czy mozna popic woda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak masz arth to wypluj ten twardy rdzeń. Ja popijalam woda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż arth 16 szt bo 4 użyłam. Cena 150 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej zazylam arthrotec. Niestety bardzo duża dawkę. Po 2 pudełkach dostałam plamienia. Niestety były efekty uboczne mdłości i biegunka.. Niestety niewiele czułam. Widziałem że w między czasie pojawiała się krew i coś białego gęstego na wzór czopa. Piersi bolały nadal. Przyjęłam kolejne dawkę. Plemienia.. nagle poczułam jakby odbiła się piłeczką w środku albo coś oderwalo. Krew chyba skrzep poleciał. Przed tym saczyl się też wody . Na tyle by podpaska duża nasiakla. Na drugi dzień miałam jeszcze lekkie plamienia i brązowa gęsta maz. Czy mogło zadziałać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Raczej tak tylko teraz czy zarodek wyleciał?  Czy wszystko wyleciało. Może być martwy w srodku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po zabiegu z zestawem whw. Skąd mam teraz wiedzieć czy zarodek też wypadł razem z skrzepami?  Tylko usg może to potwierdzić???? Bo nie za bardzo chce iść do lekarza z tym ?


Zrob dwa razy badanie betaHCG, w odstępie dwudniowym, jeśli wartosc spada, to ciąża przerwana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrob dwa razy badanie betaHCG, w odstępie dwudniowym, jeśli wartosc spada, to ciąża przerwana.


Mi w macicy pływa martwy zarodek wiec ciąża przerwana tak pow gin,ale to nie jest równoznaczne z tym że samoistnie się macica oczyści,bo gin pow że jak za 2-3max tyg nie wyleci to ze mnie to zacznie gnić. Ja nie wiem czemu się obawiacie USG,przecież można iść do obcego lekarza nie trzeba do swojego,ja za te 2tyg idę na USG choćby nie wiem co bo jestem mama maluszka i nie mogę sobie pozwolić na ewentualny nagly pobyt w szpitalu z powodu infekcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi w macicy pływa martwy zarodek wiec ciąża przerwana tak pow gin,ale to nie jest równoznaczne z tym że samoistnie się macica oczyści,bo gin pow że jak za 2-3max tyg nie wyleci to ze mnie to zacznie gnić. Ja nie wiem czemu się obawiacie USG,przecież można iść do obcego lekarza nie trzeba do swojego,ja za te 2tyg idę na USG choćby nie wiem co bo jestem mama maluszka i nie mogę sobie pozwolić na ewentualny nagly pobyt w szpitalu z powodu infekcji


Przy aborcji z Arthrotekiem czesciej zdarzaja sie problemy z oczyszczaniem macicy. Dziewczyna pytajaca miala oryginalny zestaw z mifepristone, wiec ryzyko powiklan jest niewielkie. Wystarczy jak potwierdzi powodzenie betą i bedzie obserwowac swoje oczyszczanie. Dopoki nie ma smrodku, gorączki i silnych boli, to nie ma powodu do obaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej tak tylko teraz czy zarodek wyleciał?  Czy wszystko wyleciało. Może być martwy w srodku


Coś wyleciało i przez moment zastanawiałam się czy nie zeszło przy kolejnych dawkach. Aczkolwiek mysle ze nie. Mialam wrazenie ze w pewnej chwili bylam pozaciskana i dopiero przy napieciu sie cos lecialo. Dzis rano mialam dokladnie to samo. Mam teraz takie dziwne kolki i napięcie pod brzuchem. Konieczność usg na pewno dlatego innym też radzę nim coś może się stać.

----------


## Mosia

JA przyjmowalam tabletki wg zalecen tej pani od ktorej kupilam( pani jest farmaceutką ) , nie chcialam przyjmowac doustnie poniewaz mimo wczesnego tc mialam juz duze mdlosci w ciagu dnia i balam sie ze je zwymiotuje wiec zdecydowalam sie na opcje dopochwowo( sama mi ja zreszta doradzila) . Wiec dostalam takie instrukcje  .. " Pojedyncza tabletke polknac i odczekac 24h i po dobie 6 szt do pochwy, po 4 godzinach 4 sztuki oraz po 2 godzinach kolejne 2 tabletki". Po tej pierwszej tabletce nie mialam zadnych skutkow moglam funkcjonowac normalnie, Pani uprzedzila mnie ze przyjecie Art dopochwowo zwykle zaczyna dzialac nawet do 3h po ostatniej dawce bo wolniej sie wchlania wiec zeby sie nie martwic i ze dopiero wtedy wystapi krwawienie. Mowila tez ze podczas przyjmowania 2 dawki pewnie wyczuje jeszcze tabletki z pierwszej dawki i ze to tez normalne. JA jakies 30 min po 2 dawce zaczelam odczuwac dreszcze i uderzenia goraca na zmiane ( ale kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej !) potem zaczely sie skurcze nasilajace i po godzinie dostalam krwawienia czyli godzine przed ostatnia dawka. Zadzwonilam do tej Pani ( bo bylysmy w stalym kontakcie telefonicznym) i powiedziala mi ze jezeli krwawienie wystapilo tak szybko to mam przyjac odrazu 3 dawke ale pod jezyk, poczekac ok 30 min do rozpuszczenia i popic "papkę" ciepłą woda lub herbatą, nie czekac do wyznaczonej godziny i tak tez zrobilam i faktycznie po tym wszystko szybko sie ruszylo, dostalam mocniejszego krwawienia i wszystko szybko ladnie zeszlo, Po 6h od pierwszej dawki bylo juz po wszystkim i krwawienie bardziej juz po tym czasie przypominalo miesiaczke, wczesniej byla to taka żywa krew i skrzepy. Wazne tez bylo zeby podczas przyjmowania Art nie pic plynow ( zeby nie wysikac leku) oraz duzo chodzic i sie ruszac a nie lezec.  Tak mi poradzila  i  faktycznie to przyspieszylo caly proces. Na drugi dzien od zabiegu krwawienie ustalo prawie calkowicie, wystraszylam sie troche wiec po kolejnej rozmowie tel poradzila mi goraca pol godzina kapiel i cwiczenia typu brzuszki po kapieli. Nie mialam mozliwosci bo bylam wtedy sama z synem ale poruszlam sie troche i faktycznie sie ruszylo. Mowila mi ze u niektorych kobiet zaraz po zabiegu wystepuje "przestój" i po ok 72h krwawienie puszcza sie nagle i ze mogą wystapic omdlenia, oslabienie organizmu i mocniejsze krwawienie. Dzis ... 6 dni "po" krawienie wyglada jak w ostatnich dniach miesiaczki. Jutro ide do lekarza dam znac czy sie udalo ale objawy ciazowe ustaly juz 2 dni temu czyli bolace piersi, mdlosci i wrazliwosc na zapachy wiec jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## Mosia

nie wiem czy powinnam ale podam tutaj kontakt do tej Pani a na maila moge wyslac  jej ogloszenie z ktorego korzystalam  Pani Barbara 576 340 913 wiem tylko ze Pani jest z warszawy. Tel odbierala zawsze za 1 razem  i odpowiadala na wszystkie moje pytania.

----------


## Mosia

> Hej zazylam arthrotec. Niestety bardzo duża dawkę. Po 2 pudełkach dostałam plamienia. Niestety były efekty uboczne mdłości i biegunka.. Niestety niewiele czułam. Widziałem że w między czasie pojawiała się krew i coś białego gęstego na wzór czopa. Piersi bolały nadal. Przyjęłam kolejne dawkę. Plemienia.. nagle poczułam jakby odbiła się piłeczką w środku albo coś oderwalo. Krew chyba skrzep poleciał. Przed tym saczyl się też wody . Na tyle by podpaska duża nasiakla. Na drugi dzień miałam jeszcze lekkie plamienia i brązowa gęsta maz. Czy mogło zadziałać?


KAzdy organizm reaguje inaczej.. w ktorym bylas tc ze odeszly ci wody ? chyba dosc pozno. Z tego co wiem przy poronieniu puszcza sie taka zywa krew nie taka jak przy miesiaczce. Wiele dziewczyn tu na forum opisywalo plamienia i brunatne uplawy i proby byly niestety nie udane. Co do bolacych piersi to objawy ciazowe ustaja od kilku do kilkunastu dni po poronieniu. Jesl chodzi o zarodek to bardziej u mnie przypominal miekka kuleczke a czop to bardziej jak bardzo  geste uplawy. Ale kazda z nas jest inna. Bylas u lekarza ? Idz jak najszybciej na usg i najlepiej prywatnie.. Powiesz ze dostalas dziwnego okresu i chcesz srawdzic czy wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak zrobię powiem mu że dziwny okres miałam ciekawe czy zrobi mi to usg. Dziś się zarejestruje. Ale skrzepow miałam bardzo dużo tylko nie zauważyłam czy to najważniejsze też wyleciało. Dziś dobrze się czuje jak narazie mdłości nie mam jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak by ktoś chciał ten arth bo miałam więcej kupione. Z paczki użyłam 4 szt więc zostało 16. Chciałam żeby Macica lepiej się oczyscila dlatego wzięłam dodatkowe 4 szt do tego zestawu z whw. Cena  120 zł.  Będę miała na usg. Może ktoś chętny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza dawkę zazylam w 6 tyg tutaj 8 . Ich nie było dużo. Nagle poczułam ciepło. Podejrzewam ze u każdej kobiety może być inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> KAzdy organizm reaguje inaczej.. w ktorym bylas tc ze odeszly ci wody ? chyba dosc pozno. Z tego co wiem przy poronieniu puszcza sie taka zywa krew nie taka jak przy miesiaczce. Wiele dziewczyn tu na forum opisywalo plamienia i brunatne uplawy i proby byly niestety nie udane. Co do bolacych piersi to objawy ciazowe ustaja od kilku do kilkunastu dni po poronieniu. Jesl chodzi o zarodek to bardziej u mnie przypominal miekka kuleczke a czop to bardziej jak bardzo  geste uplawy. Ale kazda z nas jest inna. Bylas u lekarza ? Idz jak najszybciej na usg i najlepiej prywatnie.. Powiesz ze dostalas dziwnego okresu i chcesz srawdzic czy wszystko ok


Pierwsza dawkę zazylam w 6 tyg tutaj 8 . Ich nie było dużo. Nagle poczułam ciepło. Podejrzewam ze u każdej kobiety może być inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> KAzdy organizm reaguje inaczej.. w ktorym bylas tc ze odeszly ci wody ? chyba dosc pozno. Z tego co wiem przy poronieniu puszcza sie taka zywa krew nie taka jak przy miesiaczce. Wiele dziewczyn tu na forum opisywalo plamienia i brunatne uplawy i proby byly niestety nie udane. Co do bolacych piersi to objawy ciazowe ustaja od kilku do kilkunastu dni po poronieniu. Jesl chodzi o zarodek to bardziej u mnie przypominal miekka kuleczke a czop to bardziej jak bardzo  geste uplawy. Ale kazda z nas jest inna. Bylas u lekarza ? Idz jak najszybciej na usg i najlepiej prywatnie.. Powiesz ze dostalas dziwnego okresu i chcesz srawdzic czy wszystko ok


Dziś rano dostałam boli i zeszło..
Boli mnie brzuch...tzn występuje ból co jakiś czas podejrzewam że obkurczac się będzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zaczyna sie rożowe plamienie to oznacza ze zaczyna sie cos dziac?
Dodam ze jeste 7tc a art brałam w poniedzialek dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dajcie sprawdzony namiar blagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile trwało u was krwawienie? U mnie 6 tygodni już. Wcześniej raz bardziej a eaz słabiej, teraz znów mocno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile trwało u was krwawienie? U mnie 6 tygodni już. Wcześniej raz bardziej a eaz słabiej, teraz znów mocno


To pewnie okres dostalas :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze was o namiar juz dwa razydni zadnej wysylki najlepiej slask

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak zaczyna sie rożowe plamienie to oznacza ze zaczyna sie cos dziac?
> Dodam ze jeste 7tc a art brałam w poniedzialek dopochwowo


Tak. Coś ruszyło . U mnie  Dziś to nastąpiło po 2 dniach. Miałam bóle brzucha. Później ustalo. Później miałam ponownie bol dość dlugo trwał i jakby skurcze . Duzo zlecialo na poczatku i jakby w takim wielkim skrzepie. Był bardzo duży.  Bol ledzwi mdłości i takie brązowe plamy jasne. I Troszkę różowej krwi przy spieciu.

----------


## Mosia

> Dziś rano dostałam boli i zeszło..
> Boli mnie brzuch...tzn występuje ból co jakiś czas podejrzewam że obkurczac się będzie


Czyli chyba teraz dopiero puscilo, ja tez mam takie bole do dzisiaj bo wszystko musi sie obkurczyc tak jak mowisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze was o namiar juz dwa razydni zadnej wysylki najlepiej slask


Mi się udało przez osobę pracującą w szpitalu. Może masz kogoś?

----------


## lili77777

> Czyli chyba teraz dopiero puscilo, ja tez mam takie bole do dzisiaj bo wszystko musi sie obkurczyc tak jak mowisz


Tak. Coś ruszyło . U mnie Dziś to nastąpiło po 2 dniach. Miałam bóle brzucha. Później ustalo. Później miałam ponownie bol dość dlugo trwał i jakby skurcze . Duzo zlecialo na poczatku i jakby w takim wielkim skrzepie. Był bardzo duży. Bol ledzwi mdłości i takie brązowe plamy jasne. I Troszkę różowej krwi przy spieciu.
Może pojawi się jeszcze krew

----------


## Mosia

> Jak zaczyna sie rożowe plamienie to oznacza ze zaczyna sie cos dziac?
> Dodam ze jeste 7tc a art brałam w poniedzialek dopochwowo


Jesli bralas w poniedzialek i mialas tylko rozowe plamienia a dzis jest piatek i nic wiecej sie nie dzialo to chyba nie zadzialalo, sprobuj jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mam, szukam tych ogloszen wygladajacych na oryg ale nic.. zostaje mi jezdzic po wszelkich aptekach?

----------


## lili77777

> Nie mam, szukam tych ogloszen wygladajacych na oryg ale nic.. zostaje mi jezdzic po wszelkich aptekach?


Arthrotec podobno wycofują w ogóle. Który to tydzień? 
Bez recepty na pewno nie sprzedadzą a mogą nie mieć na stanie.  U mnie zamawialy Panie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak by ktoś chciał ten arth bo miałam więcej kupione. Z paczki użyłam 4 szt więc zostało 16. Chciałam żeby Macica lepiej się oczyscila dlatego wzięłam dodatkowe 4 szt do tego zestawu z whw. Cena  120 zł.  Będę miała na usg. Może ktoś chętny


Odkupie aktualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak by ktoś chciał ten arth bo miałam więcej kupione. Z paczki użyłam 4 szt więc zostało 16. Chciałam żeby Macica lepiej się oczyscila dlatego wzięłam dodatkowe 4 szt do tego zestawu z whw. Cena  120 zł.  Będę miała na usg. Może ktoś chętny


Jakiś namiar do pani?

----------


## Mosia

> Nie mam, szukam tych ogloszen wygladajacych na oryg ale nic.. zostaje mi jezdzic po wszelkich aptekach?


Ja moge ci dac namiar na babeczke od ktorej ja kupilam ale ona tylko wysyłka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 tydzien.. prosze dajcie jakies namiary.. ps oszukala mnie osoba z zakopanego I wroclawia ktos cos ? Chyba ze poczta przechwycila list jest to mozliwe?

----------


## lili77777

> 4 tydzien.. prosze dajcie jakies namiary.. ps oszukala mnie osoba z zakopanego I wroclawia ktos cos ? Chyba ze poczta przechwycila list jest to mozliwe?


Myślę że małe prawdopodobieństwo.  Jedynie z womenonwev może być prawdopodobieństwo zatrzymania na granicy. Wejdź na ich stronę można u nich zamówić oryginalny zestaw. 4 tydz to jeszcze wcześnie. Dodatkowo szukaj arthrotec. Ale na pewno on nie ma takiej pewności po jednym pudelku...tzn mówię o swoim przypadku..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tydzien.. prosze dajcie jakies namiary.. ps oszukala mnie osoba z zakopanego I wroclawia ktos cos ? Chyba ze poczta przechwycila list jest to mozliwe?


Ja kupiłam w aptece u siebie, jak chcesz to mogę i Tobie kupic. Jak chcesz to zostaw maila to się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki bielsko maggotsvermilion@wp.pl
Jak ktos ze slaska niech pisze w ktorych aptekach im sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## jamajka123

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg:
12 tabletek - 150 zł

Odbiór osobisty na terenie województwa łódzkiego.

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## jagoda123451224

Arthrotec - 12 tabletek - 150 zł

Odbiór osobisty Częstochowa / Łódź / Wrocław

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam te tabletki ale ginekolog mówił ze jeżeli ktoś miał cesarkę kiedyś to ze nie wolno i nic to nie da..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam te tabletki ale ginekolog mówił ze jeżeli ktoś miał cesarkę kiedyś to ze nie wolno i nic to nie da..


   A co ma jedno z drugim wspólnego? Bzdura jakich mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie nie wiem mówi ze nie wolno po cesarce bo to bardzo ryzykowne ze macica była przecięta i ze farmakologicznie to i tak mi nic nie da.. ale może pomoc za 4 tys zł ... zastanawiałam się ile w tym prawdy mówi ze to 7-8 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie nie wiem mówi ze nie wolno po cesarce bo to bardzo ryzykowne ze macica była przecięta i ze farmakologicznie to i tak mi nic nie da.. ale może pomoc za 4 tys zł ... zastanawiałam się ile w tym prawdy mówi ze to 7-8 tydzień


Chce wyciagnac od ciebie kase. Jestem po 2 cc. I 2 razy robilam to tabl . i poszlo sprawnie. Chcesz podam ci nr do pani od ktorej bralam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie nie wiem mówi ze nie wolno po cesarce bo to bardzo ryzykowne ze macica była przecięta i ze farmakologicznie to i tak mi nic nie da.. ale może pomoc za 4 tys zł ... zastanawiałam się ile w tym prawdy mówi ze to 7-8 tydzień


   Skoro powiedział Ci,że może pomóc za 4 tysiące, to już masz odpowiedź dlaczego Ci tak powiedział. Ja miałam 2 cesarki i normalnie udało mi się w 9 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego wydało mi się to dziwne, jak stosowałaś ja mam te zwykle nie forte.

----------


## lili77777

> Czyli chyba teraz dopiero puscilo, ja tez mam takie bole do dzisiaj bo wszystko musi sie obkurczyc tak jak mowisz


Misia pierwszego dnia też miałaś taki ból? Odczuwalny jest dla mnie jak przy bólu mięśni mocnych zakwasach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego wydało mi się to dziwne, jak stosowałaś ja mam te zwykle nie forte.


Ja tez zwykle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez zwykle


Po której dawcę u ciebie zaczęło się coś dziać? Ja przyjęłam jedna po 3 tabletki dopochwowo i teraz będzie następna dawka..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi został o 16 szt arth daj znać jak chcesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wcześniej nie sprawdzałam bo byłam zajęta.  Mi zostały więc mogę odszpszedac. Te 16 szt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam teraz druga dawkę ale miałam wrażenie ze z poprzedniej nie wszystkie tabletki się rozpuściły.. czy któraś z was miała podobnie ?

----------


## Edk

Dziewczyny...opisze po krotce jak to u mnie wygladalo z women on web.Nie bojcie sie,piszcie do nich,ja sama nie spodziewalam sie takiej pomocy...ale od poczatku.Napisalam do nich maila,ze potrzebuje pomocy,jednoczesnie,ze nie stac mnie na 80 euro..odpisali abym przeslala 20euro lub tyle na ile mnie stac,ale przy okazji napisali ze do mojego miasta przesylki nie docieraja wcale...abym nadala paczke do zaufanej kolezanki lub na skrytke pocztowa innego miasta,wiec napisalam ze nie mam jak i do kogo wyslac tej paczki...ku mojemu zdziwieniu,napisali ze zrobia wszystko aby mi pomoc i wyslali recepte miedzynarodowa na arthrotec...za darmo.Wydrukowalam recepte,poszlam do apteki i za 40 zl kupilam arthrotec,bez najmniejszego problemu.Piszcie di nich,rozmawiajcie...apropo,jestem teraz q 7 tyg,zazylam druga dawke...po pierwszej zaczelam krwawic i wyleciał skrzep,dosc duzy ok 10 na 8 cm...nie wiem czy to juz,ale boli mnie brzuch...musi sie udac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny...opisze po krotce jak to u mnie wygladalo z women on web.Nie bojcie sie,piszcie do nich,ja sama nie spodziewalam sie takiej pomocy...ale od poczatku.Napisalam do nich maila,ze potrzebuje pomocy,jednoczesnie,ze nie stac mnie na 80 euro..odpisali abym przeslala 20euro lub tyle na ile mnie stac,ale przy okazji napisali ze do mojego miasta przesylki nie docieraja wcale...abym nadala paczke do zaufanej kolezanki lub na skrytke pocztowa innego miasta,wiec napisalam ze nie mam jak i do kogo wyslac tej paczki...ku mojemu zdziwieniu,napisali ze zrobia wszystko aby mi pomoc i wyslali recepte miedzynarodowa na arthrotec...za darmo.Wydrukowalam recepte,poszlam do apteki i za 40 zl kupilam arthrotec,bez najmniejszego problemu.Piszcie di nich,rozmawiajcie...apropo,jestem teraz q 7 tyg,zazylam druga dawke...po pierwszej zaczelam krwawic i wyleciał skrzep,dosc duzy ok 10 na 8 cm...nie wiem czy to juz,ale boli mnie brzuch...musi sie udac.


Mi pierwsza dawka nic nie dała zero reakcji i jakichkolwiek objawów..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla osoby ktora ma odsprzedac 16 sztuk napisz do mnie 724236736

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam te tabletki ale ginekolog mówił ze jeżeli ktoś miał cesarkę kiedyś to ze nie wolno i nic to nie da..


Bzdura, ja po dwóch cesarkach brałam
Arthrotec i powiodło sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdura, ja po dwóch cesarkach brałam
> Arthrotec i powiodło sie


Właśnie próbuje wzięłam druga dawkę i czekam na jakieś efekty mam nadzieje ze się uda...

----------


## Lili77777

> Mi pierwsza dawka nic nie dała zero reakcji i jakichkolwiek objawów..


U mnie niestety też było ciężko. Przy 4 pudełku poszło... 
Dzisiaj zlecialo wielki skrzep i zarodek . Pole ciało krwi . Dostałam boli brzucha i wtedy miałam brązowe plamienie dość sporo teraz mniej. Boli mnie pod brzuchem i Góra brzucha. Podejrzewam obkurczanid. Czytałam też ze krwawienie oczyszczające może być nawet za dzień bądź kilka. Zależy co organzim pierwsze wydali. Czuję się obolala i wyczerpana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer. monik_monik70wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie niestety też było ciężko. Przy 4 pudełku poszło... 
> Dzisiaj zlecialo wielki skrzep i zarodek . Pole ciało krwi . Dostałam boli brzucha i wtedy miałam brązowe plamienie dość sporo teraz mniej. Boli mnie pod brzuchem i Góra brzucha. Podejrzewam obkurczanid. Czytałam też ze krwawienie oczyszczające może być nawet za dzień bądź kilka. Zależy co organzim pierwsze wydali. Czuję się obolala i wyczerpana


Nie strasz mnie właśnie przyjęłam 3 dawkę i zostało mi jeszcze na dwie  :Frown:  więcej nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie strasz mnie właśnie przyjęłam 3 dawkę i zostało mi jeszcze na dwie  więcej nie mam


Po 3 dawce zaczęły się bóle jak przy okresie i pojawiło się krwawienie.. zobaczymy jak dalej będzie

----------


## Mosia

> Misia pierwszego dnia też miałaś taki ból? Odczuwalny jest dla mnie jak przy bólu mięśni mocnych zakwasach


ale pierwszy dzien po czy pierwszy dzien w trakcie ? JA dzien po wszystkim faktycznie tak sie czulam jak po mocnych cwiczeniach albo przy ciezkiej miesiaczce, bolaly mnie bardzo jajniki i czulam "ciagniecie" w podbrzuszu jak przy obkurczaniu sie macicy po porodzie. I w sumie mialam tak z 3 dni dopiero 2 dzien czuje sie lepiej. Poszlam dzis na usg oczywiscie prywatnie do obcego lekarza i wszysko jest w porzadku nie ma stanu zapalnego miesniakow itp jajniki wporzadku na usg nie widac bylo ciazy ale widac bylo plamke na monitorze wiec poniewaz nie przyznalam sie do aborcji zasugerowal mi ze moze to polip i ze lepiej go wyskrobac bo bedzie mi sie dlugo jeszcze paprac  i dal skierowanie do szpitala ale skonsultowalam to z babeczka od ktorej mialam tabletki i wiem ze nie ma sensu zabiegu bo macica sama ladnie sie oczyszcza i wszystko jest ok. Mimo wszystko i tak za tydzien chce znow isc na usg zeby kontrolowac sytuacje

----------


## Edka..

Chyba sie udalo...tak jak pisalam o 16 wzielam pierwsza dawke,dostalam dreszczy,biegunki i lekkiego krwawienia,tuz przed 20 kiedy bralam druga dawke wylecial dosc duzy skrzep.Po drugiej dawce dostalam skurczy,mocnych..trwaly ok 2 godz po czym wylecialo pare duzych skrzepow i skurcze ustaly...krwawie nadal,godzine temu wzielam ostatnia dawke,narazie boli mnie brzuch ,mam wrazenie ,ze macica sie obkurcza...pamietam ten bol po porodzie.Mam nadzieje,ze bedzie dobrze,wzielam 10 tabletek arthrotecu ,wiec jesli sie wszystko udalo,to bede miala do odsprzedania 10szt tabletek za polowe ceny,tj 20zl.

----------


## Mosia

> Chyba sie udalo...tak jak pisalam o 16 wzielam pierwsza dawke,dostalam dreszczy,biegunki i lekkiego krwawienia,tuz przed 20 kiedy bralam druga dawke wylecial dosc duzy skrzep.Po drugiej dawce dostalam skurczy,mocnych..trwaly ok 2 godz po czym wylecialo pare duzych skrzepow i skurcze ustaly...krwawie nadal,godzine temu wzielam ostatnia dawke,narazie boli mnie brzuch ,mam wrazenie ,ze macica sie obkurcza...pamietam ten bol po porodzie.Mam nadzieje,ze bedzie dobrze,wzielam 10 tabletek arthrotecu ,wiec jesli sie wszystko udalo,to bede miala do odsprzedania 10szt tabletek za polowe ceny,tj 20zl.


wg mnie udalo sie.. mialam bardzo podobnie... po pierwszej dawce dreszcze  i bol brzucha, po drugiej juz bylo mi bardzo zimno silne skurcze i mocne krwawienie ze skrzepami i tak z 2h i jak wylecialo ze mnie sporo to skurcze ustaly i kwrawienie mimo ze jeszcze spore to juz bylo inne i ten bol brzucha wlasnie jak przy obkurczaniu sie po porodzie. Mnie doradzono zeby po 72h od zazycia Art zglosic sie gdzies prywatnie na usg a jesli wystapi goraczka odrazu szpital. Dzis na usg czyli po 5 dniach bylo juz ladnie oczyszczona macica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tydzien.. prosze dajcie jakies namiary.. ps oszukala mnie osoba z zakopanego I wroclawia ktos cos ? Chyba ze poczta przechwycila list jest to mozliwe?


 Mogę podać ci namiar na panią od której w poniedziałek odebrałam Cytotec osobiście. Bez problemu sie ze mna umówiła, lek oczywiście w listkach z długą data. Ta pani   
 ma też zestawy jak z wow oryginalne ale drożej dlatego ja zdecydowałam się na sam Cytotec i całe szczęście się udało! 
 Jak jestem już po to powiem szczerze że dużo lepiej to znioslam niż Arthrotec który brałam 4 lata temu. Wtedy musiałam dwa razy powtarzać zanim się ruszyło a i tak potem wylądowała na zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy moge przyjac 4 tab doustnie po trzech godz 2 doustnie i 2 dopochwowo
A potem znowu 2 doustnie i 2 dopochwowo czy niebardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dopochfowo ciężko i dlugo się wchłaniaja . Ja bym Ci radziła wziąść pod język.  Przynajmniej dwie pierwsze dawki. Jak nie będzie efekty to 3 dawkę dopochfowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na odsprzedanie 16 szt arth. Jak by ktoś chcial

----------


## Edka....

Dzis czuje sie ok,nie ma porannych mdlosci...w koncu.Dodam ze ja bralam dopochwowo,przed wlozeniem tabletek je troszke slinilam,rozpuscily sie bardzo szybko,pod jezyk chyba bym zwymiotowala :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 3 dawce dostałam boleści brzucha jak przy okresie i krwawienie,przez cała noc nie specjalnie duże.. wzięłam teraz kolejna dawkę rano wyleciał całkiem spory skrzep. Ile czasu miałyście krwawienie i jak u was przebiegało ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie próbuje wzięłam druga dawkę i czekam na jakieś efekty mam nadzieje ze się uda...


Jak u ciebie wyglądało? Ja dopiero po 3 dawce dostałam silnych boli i krwawienia ale takiego nie bardzo mocnego, dziś rano wyleciał mi jeden skrzep i w sumie krwawienie ustało.. może dopiero nastąpić wieczorem czy następnego dnia? Czy po prostu nie wyszło i trzeba próbować jeszcze raz? Jak któraś miała podobnie proszę o odpowiedz nie bardzo wiem co dalej robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chce wyciagnac od ciebie kase. Jestem po 2 cc. I 2 razy robilam to tabl . i poszlo sprawnie. Chcesz podam ci nr do pani od ktorej bralam.


Możesz opisać jak u ciebie wyglądało ? Jedno opakowanie wystarczyło? U mnie chyba nie bardzo działa. Miałam bóle jak przy okresie wieczorem potem dostałam krwawienia ale wcale nie było obfite rano wyszedł jeden skrzep i krwawienie ustało.. bolec tez już raczej nie boli i tylko biegunka się pokazała..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest któraś z was dzisiaj tutaj??? Chyba zaraz zwariuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest któraś z was dzisiaj tutaj??? Chyba zaraz zwariuje


Co się dzieje....!!????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co się dzieje....!!????


Pisałam kilka razy wyżej zastosowałam wczoraj wieczorem pojawiły się bóle okresowe potem krwawienie i rano jest skrzep jak glut i potem już wszystko ustało już nie krwawię tylko biegunka się pojawiła.. to oznacza ze raczej się nie udało??  :Frown:  ustało wszystko za szybko

----------


## Mosia

> Pisałam kilka razy wyżej zastosowałam wczoraj wieczorem pojawiły się bóle okresowe potem krwawienie i rano jest skrzep jak glut i potem już wszystko ustało już nie krwawię tylko biegunka się pojawiła.. to oznacza ze raczej się nie udało??  ustało wszystko za szybko


Mozesz miec zastoj ktory pusci do 72h. A jak wygladalo to krwawienie silne ciemnoczerwone czy raczej zwykle plamienie? a tych skrzepow duzo bylo czy malo ? i w ktorym bylas tygodniu ciazy ?

----------


## Mosia

> Dzis czuje sie ok,nie ma porannych mdlosci...w koncu.Dodam ze ja bralam dopochwowo,przed wlozeniem tabletek je troszke slinilam,rozpuscily sie bardzo szybko,pod jezyk chyba bym zwymiotowala :/


Ja tez bralam dopochwowo bo mialam takie mdlosci ze bylam pewna ze jak je wezme pod jezyk to je zwymiotuje. i u mnie tez sie wszystko udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz miec zastoj ktory pusci do 72h. A jak wygladalo to krwawienie silne ciemnoczerwone czy raczej zwykle plamienie? a tych skrzepow duzo bylo czy malo ? i w ktorym bylas tygodniu ciazy ?


Krwawienie ciemnoczerwone bardzo ale na początki obfite a za chwile coraz słabsze skrzep był jeden taki glut spłynął a potem wszystko ustało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz miec zastoj ktory pusci do 72h. A jak wygladalo to krwawienie silne ciemnoczerwone czy raczej zwykle plamienie? a tych skrzepow duzo bylo czy malo ? i w ktorym bylas tygodniu ciazy ?


Krwawienie ciemnoczerwone bardzo ale na początki obfite a za chwile coraz słabsze skrzep był jeden taki glut spłynął a potem wszystko ustało 7-8 tydz od miesiączki

----------


## Mosia

> Krwawienie ciemnoczerwone bardzo ale na początki obfite a za chwile coraz słabsze skrzep był jeden taki glut spłynął a potem wszystko ustało 7-8 tydz od miesiączki


U mnie bylo od ost miesiaczki 9 tc ale wg moich obliczen byl to 7-8 tc.. krwawienie tez ciemnoczerwone mocne + skrzepy  przez kilka godzin. A potem ustalo. Zadzwonilam do babeczki od tabletek bo tez sie wystraszylam ze ustalo. Mowila ze czasem wystepuje przestoj ktory ruszy po nawet 72h i ze moze mi sie zrobic slabo i czarno przed oczami i nagle wszystko zejdzie.. mowila ze moge sobie zrobic goraca pol godzinna kapiel i po tej kapieli pocwiczyc troche brzuszki i tez sie powinno ruszyc. Ja nie mialam mozliwosci spokojnej kapieli bo bylam sama z malym ale poruszalam sie troche i faktycznie na drugi dzien juz mi troche puscilo i z 3 dni mialam taka jakby bardziej obfita miesiaczke a teraz to juz jakby normalna. Poradzila mi tez ( bo ja bralam glownie dopochwowo) zeby po 72h od zazycia isc do lekarza i powiedziec ze mam dziwna miesiaczke i zeby mi zrobil usg. Tak zrobilam i faktycznie wszystko bylo ok po ciazy nie bylo juz sladu wiec .... mysle ze i u Ciebie sie udalo  :Wink:  ale moze idz na usg albo jak dziewczyny tu radzily mozna zrobic beta testy z dwudniawa przerwa i wtedy tez powinno wyjsc malejaco jesli sie udalo bo z tego co wiem test ciazowy moze jeszcze do kilku tyg po wychodzic bledny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 16 szt arth na sprzedaż

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie bylo od ost miesiaczki 9 tc ale wg moich obliczen byl to 7-8 tc.. krwawienie tez ciemnoczerwone mocne + skrzepy  przez kilka godzin. A potem ustalo. Zadzwonilam do babeczki od tabletek bo tez sie wystraszylam ze ustalo. Mowila ze czasem wystepuje przestoj ktory ruszy po nawet 72h i ze moze mi sie zrobic slabo i czarno przed oczami i nagle wszystko zejdzie.. mowila ze moge sobie zrobic goraca pol godzinna kapiel i po tej kapieli pocwiczyc troche brzuszki i tez sie powinno ruszyc. Ja nie mialam mozliwosci spokojnej kapieli bo bylam sama z malym ale poruszalam sie troche i faktycznie na drugi dzien juz mi troche puscilo i z 3 dni mialam taka jakby bardziej obfita miesiaczke a teraz to juz jakby normalna. Poradzila mi tez ( bo ja bralam glownie dopochwowo) zeby po 72h od zazycia isc do lekarza i powiedziec ze mam dziwna miesiaczke i zeby mi zrobil usg. Tak zrobilam i faktycznie wszystko bylo ok po ciazy nie bylo juz sladu wiec .... mysle ze i u Ciebie sie udalo  ale moze idz na usg albo jak dziewczyny tu radzily mozna zrobic beta testy z dwudniawa przerwa i wtedy tez powinno wyjsc malejaco jesli sie udalo bo z tego co wiem test ciazowy moze jeszcze do kilku tyg po wychodzic bledny.


Dziś mam tylko plamienia takie lekkie brązowawe ale skrzep miałam tylko jeden..

----------


## jamajka1234

odstąpię arthrotec

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## Mosia

> Dziś mam tylko plamienia takie lekkie brązowawe ale skrzep miałam tylko jeden..


idz lepiej na usg albo zrob bete to bedziesz wiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Misia chyba zrobię jutro beta wizytę u gin mam w czwartek teraz schodzą ze mnie te tabletki taka mazią czerwono  brązowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś mam tylko plamienia takie lekkie brązowawe ale skrzep miałam tylko jeden..


A jakie konkretnie leki brałaś?? 
Te rady odnośnie gorących kąpieli i brzuszków moim skromnym zdaniem są dość ryzykowne... Po nich sądzę, że pewnie pani Basia, Kasia czy Weronika sprzedała Ci Arthrotec plus jedna tabletkę luzem, która miała być niby Mifepristone.. 
Jak zapewne czytalas tu na forum jak i w innych źródłach sam Arthrotec sprawia, że 40 na 100 kobiet po jego zazyciu pozostaje nadal z ciąża. Jest też po nim dość sporo poronień niepelnych gdzie trzeba udać się na zabieg by ratować się przed zakażeniem tak więc najlepiej zrobisz jak udasz się jak najszybciej na USG  
Ja z Arthrotec miałam dwie nieudane próby w sumie wzięłam raz 16 i drugi raz 20 sztuk a i tak ostatecznie pojechałam po zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakie konkretnie leki brałaś?? 
> Te rady odnośnie gorących kąpieli i brzuszków moim skromnym zdaniem są dość ryzykowne... Po nich sądzę, że pewnie pani Basia, Kasia czy Weronika sprzedała Ci Arthrotec plus jedna tabletkę luzem, która miała być niby Mifepristone.. 
> Jak zapewne czytalas tu na forum jak i w innych źródłach sam Arthrotec sprawia, że 40 na 100 kobiet po jego zazyciu pozostaje nadal z ciąża. Jest też po nim dość sporo poronień niepelnych gdzie trzeba udać się na zabieg by ratować się przed zakażeniem tak więc najlepiej zrobisz jak udasz się jak najszybciej na USG  
> Ja z Arthrotec miałam dwie nieudane próby w sumie wzięłam raz 16 i drugi raz 20 sztuk a i tak ostatecznie pojechałam po zestaw.


Brałam Arthrotec, wieczorem miałam bóle jak przy okresie potem krwawienie rano poleciał skrzep taki glut i później krwawienie ustąpiło teraz są tylko takie plamienia jak pisałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: chat tel  kontakt  netporadnia. pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Mosia

> A jakie konkretnie leki brałaś?? 
> Te rady odnośnie gorących kąpieli i brzuszków moim skromnym zdaniem są dość ryzykowne... Po nich sądzę, że pewnie pani Basia, Kasia czy Weronika sprzedała Ci Arthrotec plus jedna tabletkę luzem, która miała być niby Mifepristone.. 
> Jak zapewne czytalas tu na forum jak i w innych źródłach sam Arthrotec sprawia, że 40 na 100 kobiet po jego zazyciu pozostaje nadal z ciąża. Jest też po nim dość sporo poronień niepelnych gdzie trzeba udać się na zabieg by ratować się przed zakażeniem tak więc najlepiej zrobisz jak udasz się jak najszybciej na USG  
> Ja z Arthrotec miałam dwie nieudane próby w sumie wzięłam raz 16 i drugi raz 20 sztuk a i tak ostatecznie pojechałam po zestaw.


Droga Anonimowa uzytkowniczko chce ci tylko powiedziec ze bylam pod opieką owej Pani Basi jak i kontrolowalam wszystko u lekarzy prywatnie i u mnie udalo sie za pierwszym razem, wszystko trwalo raptem kilka godzin  po przyjeciu 12 tabletek wg zalecen tej Pani i obylam sie bez meczarni krwotokow i "umierania" w bólach. Wiec raczej chyba jednak miala pojecie i zna sie na rzeczy. A ja poporstu chce dziewczynie pomoc dzielac sie wiedza jaka zostala mnie przekazana bo widze ze dziewczyna jest sama i nie sie kogo poradzic. Rowniez sie bardzo balam ze sie nie uda czy ze bede musiala to wszystko powtorzyc. A jesli tak bardzo chcesz wiedziec to tabletki ktore otrzymalam byly oryginalne w oryginalnych blistrach z wielkim napisem Artrotec FORTE i z oznaczeniem na tabletkach a kilka dni temu bylam znow na usg i po ciazy nie bylo juz sladu. A ty jak widac lykalas na oslep bez zastanowienia kosmicze ilosci tych tabletek a i tak jak sama mowisz nic to nie dalo wiec wybacz ale jak widac twoja ocena jest bardzo subiektywna

----------


## Mosia

> Misia chyba zrobię jutro beta wizytę u gin mam w czwartek teraz schodzą ze mnie te tabletki taka mazią czerwono  brązowa


Zrob bete i powtorz ja za dwa trzy dni a do lekarza idz tak czy siak. Jakbys chciala pogadac priv napisz do mnie na maila monisq1987@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Droga Anonimowa uzytkowniczko chce ci tylko powiedziec ze bylam pod opieką owej Pani Basi jak i kontrolowalam wszystko u lekarzy prywatnie i u mnie udalo sie za pierwszym razem, wszystko trwalo raptem kilka godzin  po przyjeciu 12 tabletek wg zalecen tej Pani i obylam sie bez meczarni krwotokow i "umierania" w bólach. Wiec raczej chyba jednak miala pojecie i zna sie na rzeczy. A ja poporstu chce dziewczynie pomoc dzielac sie wiedza jaka zostala mnie przekazana bo widze ze dziewczyna jest sama i nie sie kogo poradzic. Rowniez sie bardzo balam ze sie nie uda czy ze bede musiala to wszystko powtorzyc. A jesli tak bardzo chcesz wiedziec to tabletki ktore otrzymalam byly oryginalne w oryginalnych blistrach z wielkim napisem Artrotec FORTE i z oznaczeniem na tabletkach a kilka dni temu bylam znow na usg i po ciazy nie bylo juz sladu. A ty jak widac lykalas na oslep bez zastanowienia kosmicze ilosci tych tabletek a i tak jak sama mowisz nic to nie dalo wiec wybacz ale jak widac twoja ocena jest bardzo subiektywna


   Oczywiście,że tak! Jeśli stosuje się prawidłowe dawkowanie, to w większości przypadków udaje się. Nie twierdzę,że nie ma kobiet, którym się nie powiodło, ale stwierdzenie,że udaje się 40 kobietom na 100, to gruba przesada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tydzień temu mogłam zajsc w ciążę. Dzis zrobie test. Art mam bo zakupilam juz dawno ale sie okazalo ze nie jest potrzebny. Jezeli test bedzie pozytywny to myslicie ze bedzie mi latwiej zrobic ten zabieg w tal wczesnej ciazy ? Czy bedzie mniej bolesny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam do Ciebie na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis zrobie pierwszy test, 3 dni przed spodziewana miesiaczka, szyjka twarda I nisko, piersi pekaja, brzuch boli a waga poszla w gore.. boje sie jak cholera.. mialam ,wpadke, mimo zabezpieczenia dzien przed owulacja! W nocy jak glupia pojechalam do apteki calodobowej I kupilam ellaone, zjadlam ja od razu praktycznie.. boje sie I tak jak cholera.. zamawialam arthrotec ale nie udalo mi sie go dostac, nadal go szukam.. uwazam ze warto go miec w podrecznej apteczce w domu, tak samo jak ellaone I zwykla prezerwatywe w kieszeni.. juz raz bylam w ciazy gdy mialam 17 lat.. zastosowalam wtedy arthrotec forte, nie zaluje mimo iz pozniej zycie mnie za to doswiadczylo, mialam wypadek I stalkera, polamana wlasnie miednice I zlamana psychike.. ech wiele wiele zlych doswiadczen.. ale jestem zdania ze wszystko ma swa przyczyne I skutek, ze nic nie dzieje sie z przypadku, pozdrawiam wszystkie, zycze sil zdrowia I szczescia.. a oszustom, gwalcicielom, politykom I siejacym herezje klerykom srodkowy palec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu  godzinach od przyjecia pierwszej dawki art moze sie cos zaczac art wzielam o 11i 14 jak narazie jest mi zimno i zaczynam plamic krwią

----------


## lajla

Hej dziewczyny, piszę do Was ponieważ 15 dni temu powinnam dostać miesiączkę, zrobiłam dzisiaj test, wyszedł negatywny. Nie wiem co mam robić, kolejny test czy tabletki, gdzie mogę je dostać bez recepty ? Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kuracja arthrotekiem trwa prawie caly dzien I tez w tym dniu powinno rozpoczac sie krwawienie, a trwa ono nawet do kilku dni do czasu wydalenia zarodka (do zaobserwowania) I oczyszczenia sie macicy. Jesli przyjmowalas dawki odpowiednio wdg zalecen powinno juz cos ruszyc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli zaczynasz krwawic I masz pierwsze objawy zatrucia jak to przy tym bywa tzn ze siesie dzieje, pewnosc na powodzenie bd miec dopiero gdy wydalisz zarodek I po jakims czasie spadnie ci beta hcg

Jesli nie masz miesiaczki juz tyle dni po czasie a testy sa negartwne to do lekarza, cos jest nie tak.. idz np do innego niz zawsze chodzisz I to prywatnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Droga Anonimowa uzytkowniczko chce ci tylko powiedziec ze bylam pod opieką owej Pani Basi jak i kontrolowalam wszystko u lekarzy prywatnie i u mnie udalo sie za pierwszym razem, wszystko trwalo raptem kilka godzin  po przyjeciu 12 tabletek wg zalecen tej Pani i obylam sie bez meczarni krwotokow i "umierania" w bólach. Wiec raczej chyba jednak miala pojecie i zna sie na rzeczy. A ja poporstu chce dziewczynie pomoc dzielac sie wiedza jaka zostala mnie przekazana bo widze ze dziewczyna jest sama i nie sie kogo poradzic. Rowniez sie bardzo balam ze sie nie uda czy ze bede musiala to wszystko powtorzyc. A jesli tak bardzo chcesz wiedziec to tabletki ktore otrzymalam byly oryginalne w oryginalnych blistrach z wielkim napisem Artrotec FORTE i z oznaczeniem na tabletkach a kilka dni temu bylam znow na usg i po ciazy nie bylo juz sladu. A ty jak widac lykalas na oslep bez zastanowienia kosmicze ilosci tych tabletek a i tak jak sama mowisz nic to nie dalo wiec wybacz ale jak widac twoja ocena jest bardzo subiektywna


Jest to opinia kobiety, która dwukrotnie zazyla lek Artrotec i nie przyniosło to żadnego rezultatu! I nie pisz, że bezmyślnie lykalam kolejne tabletki bo stosowałam lek według dawkowania podanego przez Women on Web, podczas brania byłam w stałym kontakcie z osobami z tej organizacji oraz z panami z forum masz wybór.net!!! 
Czyżby owa Pani Basia miała większą wiedzę i doświadczenie niż panie, które od X lat zajmują się BEZPŁATNA pomocą kobietom w naszej sytuacji...??!! 
Wymieniłam tylko imiona różnych osób a Ty droga równie Anonimowa jak ja uzytkowniczko rzuciłas się z odsiecza broniąc tej kobiety jak niepodległości! Prawda jest jedna - jakkolwiek by nie kazała ci dawkowac Artrotecu to nie ma wpływu na to, że jest on bez porównania gorszym i mniej skutecznym a do tego powodującym o wiele gorsze samopoczucie w trakcie "kuracji" rozwiązaniem niż oryginalny zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, piszę do Was ponieważ 15 dni temu powinnam dostać miesiączkę, zrobiłam dzisiaj test, wyszedł negatywny. Nie wiem co mam robić, kolejny test czy tabletki, gdzie mogę je dostać bez recepty ? Proszę o pomoc.


   Przede wszystkim potwierdź ciążę lub jej brak u lekarza.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej dziewczyny, piszę do Was ponieważ 15 dni temu powinnam dostać miesiączkę, zrobiłam dzisiaj test, wyszedł negatywny. Nie wiem co mam robić, kolejny test czy tabletki, gdzie mogę je dostać bez recepty ? Proszę o pomoc.


Hej!
Może zrób test z krwi beta HCG żeby być pewną.Napisz co wyszło i jak się czujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie na meila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.bigmbt.cc/mbt-shoes-barabara-blackw-p-117.html">MBT Barabara Shoes Cheap Sale</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.bigmbt.cc/mbt-shoes-barabara-blackw-p-117.html">MBT Shoes outlet</a></strong>
<br>
*mbt boots discount*
*mbt boots on sale*
*mbt boots discount*

MBT WOMEN SHOES SANDALS WHITE [79ee] - $146.00 : mbtshoes, bigmbt.cc
language:
 Deutsch 
 Français 
		[url=http://

----------


## esablevensvanne

¹ÚÉúÔ°Â·227ºÅ2ºÅÂ¥4Â¥£¬300Æ½Ã  ×£¬2Ôª/©O/Ìì£¬ÎïÒµ6Ôª£¬Ö»ÓÐ»õÌÝ£¬Ã»  ÐµçÌÝ£¬±È½ÏÊµÓÃ£¡¸ô¶Ï3´ó¼  ä£¬5Ð¡¼ä£¬²»ÊÇÖÐ½é£¬
Rolex Datejust 2836 Two Tone Blue Dial With Roman Numerals Mid Size Ro 30115 - $205.00 : replica w

----------


## Mosia

> Jest to opinia kobiety, która dwukrotnie zazyla lek Artrotec i nie przyniosło to żadnego rezultatu! I nie pisz, że bezmyślnie lykalam kolejne tabletki bo stosowałam lek według dawkowania podanego przez Women on Web, podczas brania byłam w stałym kontakcie z osobami z tej organizacji oraz z panami z forum masz wybór.net!!! 
> Czyżby owa Pani Basia miała większą wiedzę i doświadczenie niż panie, które od X lat zajmują się BEZPŁATNA pomocą kobietom w naszej sytuacji...??!! 
> Wymieniłam tylko imiona różnych osób a Ty droga równie Anonimowa jak ja uzytkowniczko rzuciłas się z odsiecza broniąc tej kobiety jak niepodległości! Prawda jest jedna - jakkolwiek by nie kazała ci dawkowac Artrotecu to nie ma wpływu na to, że jest on bez porównania gorszym i mniej skutecznym a do tego powodującym o wiele gorsze samopoczucie w trakcie "kuracji" rozwiązaniem niż oryginalny zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol!!!


Coz moglabym na wiele sposobow skomentowac twoj post i zrozumialabym go i bez tych wykrzyknikow ale rozumiem ze jestes zla i wcale ci sie nie dziwie. Domniemam ze jestes rowniez bardzo mloda osobą albo bardzo buzują ci hormony ale jak narazie to moge napisac tylko tyle ze mnie mimo wszystko co myslisz udalo sie za pierwszym razem a tobie niestety nie... Wiec chyba jednak o czyms to swiadczy i byc moze jednak farmaceuta ma wieksza wiedze niz ci sie wydaje ale to tylko i wyłącznie moja obiektywna opinia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja druga pruba wczoraj wzielam 12 art tylko delikatny bul brzucha i plamienie dzis plamienie czy moze byc tak ze 
Art zadziala troche puzniej bralam pod jezyk jezeli nie zadziala to bede potrzeboeac 20 tab ma ktos odsprzedac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Robilam test i wyszedł negatywny. Ale wczesniej wypilam dwa piwa. Czy moglo to miec wplyw na wynil testu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja druga pruba wczoraj wzielam 12 art tylko delikatny bul brzucha i plamienie dzis plamienie czy moze byc tak ze 
> Art zadziala troche puzniej bralam pod jezyk jezeli nie zadziala to bede potrzeboeac 20 tab ma ktos odsprzedac?


Ja odsprzedam opakowanie ktorego nie wykozystalam.Podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

joanna.rozberg@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> joanna.rozberg@interia.pl


   Napisałam do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 8tc do kturego tyg mozna stosowac art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 8tc do kturego tyg mozna stosowac art


   Masz jeszcze kupe czasu :Smile: . Ja robiłam w 11 i udało się bez większego problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A za ktorym razem ci sie udalo ja bede prubowac trzeci raz raz dopochwowo wszystko po dwuch dniach wyplynelp 
Wczoraj pod jezyk delikatne plamienie niewiem jak mam teraz przyjac 20 sztuk mleko sie rozlalo i trzeba dokonczyc 
Co sie zaczelo doradzisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiałam tabletki na oglaszamy24 od niejakiego Tomasza. Nim przesyłka dotarła poroniłam samoistnie. Nie odebrałam przesyłki, byla za pobraniem. Na tym samym portalu ktoś wstawił ogloszenie matrymonialne z podanym moim imieniem i numerem telefonu i sprośnym opisem! Jeden z dzwoniących Panów był łaskaw podpowiedzieć gdzie znalazł owe ogłoszenie. Myślę że to vendetta za nieodebrany towar.  Codziennie dostaję dziesiatki smsów, mnóstwo połączeń, czeka mnie zmiana numeru... Wiem że może postąpiłam nie do końca fair, ale chwileczke, facet sprzedaje tabletki warte 30zł <nawet mniej bo tylko 12szt> za 200zł! Czy któraś z dziewczyn miała może podobny przypadek? Pozdrawiam M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiałam tabletki na oglaszamy24 od niejakiego Tomasza. Nim przesyłka dotarła poroniłam samoistnie. Nie odebrałam przesyłki, byla za pobraniem. Na tym samym portalu ktoś wstawił ogloszenie matrymonialne z podanym moim imieniem i numerem telefonu i sprośnym opisem! Jeden z dzwoniących Panów był łaskaw podpowiedzieć gdzie znalazł owe ogłoszenie. Myślę że to vendetta za nieodebrany towar.  Codziennie dostaję dziesiatki smsów, mnóstwo połączeń, czeka mnie zmiana numeru... Wiem że może postąpiłam nie do końca fair, ale chwileczke, facet sprzedaje tabletki warte 30zł <nawet mniej bo tylko 12szt> za 200zł! Czy któraś z dziewczyn miała może podobny przypadek? Pozdrawiam M


   No właśnie takie są konsekwencje nie odbierania przesyłek, nigdy nie wiesz na kogo trafisz. Wszyscy tu rozczulają się nad osobami, które zostały oszukane przez sprzedających, ale nikt nigdy nie pomyślał, że kij ma 2 końce. Ja kupiłam Arthrotec za 180 zł i za tyle chciałam odsprzedać, uczciwie - przesyłka pobraniowa, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i 2 razy nie została odebrana, zatem na jednym takim razie jestem prawie 40 zł do tyłu. Jak tu opisałam swój przypadek i nazwałam osobę, która nie odebrała przesyłki oszustką, to zostałam objechana, napisano mi,że nikt ze mną żadnej umowy nie podpisywał, więc czego ja chcę...Przykre.... A Ty mogłaś się z facetem umówić,że oddasz mu za przesyłkę i nie miała byś tego co masz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po sprawdzeniu co jest w przesyłce.  Oszukane tabletki. Zaś do gościa to on mnie zaczął straszyć ze mi teraz pokaże.  I po te innych smsów mi przysłał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie przyjecia piereszej dawki liczy sie od przykladowo rozpuszczenia sie po pul godzinie czy np jak bierze sie o 9 to potem o 12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie przyjecia piereszej dawki liczy sie od przykladowo rozpuszczenia sie po pul godzinie czy np jak bierze sie o 9 to potem o 12


   Jak pierwsza dawka o 9, to kolejna o 12 i następna o 15.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak czytam i czytam... 
Dziewczyny czy nie lepiej abyście zamówiły zestaw z tych organizacji WOW i WHW, który daje aż 99% skuteczności i jest bezpieczniejszy dla zdrowia i życia? Jeśli chcecie mieć go szybko to zamówcie od WHW paczką nierejestrowaną i będziecie go miały w maksymalnie tydzień (u mnie w 4 dni był). Poczytajcie o tym na stronach tych organizacji. Nie lepiej kupić coś pewnego i bezpiecznego?

Pozdrawiam i życzę wam powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

Dziewczyny. Sprzedam 6 tabletek Misoprpstolu, ktory zostal mi z zestawu od WOW. Przyslali mi więcej. W ogóle jesli moge Wam doradzic, to naprawde warto zamowic oryginalny zestaw wraz z Mifepristonem, ja zazylam w 10 tygodniu i myślałam, ze będzie ciezko, a przebieglo to naprawde w miare bezbolesnie, co prawda byly skurcze, ale to naprawde nic w porównaniu do tego co dziewczyny wypisuja co sie dzieje po samym Arthrotecu

----------


## Jaan

Pewność 100% .
Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 200zł. Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty . śląsk-małopolska . Info: jaankowaalski2017@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam jeszcze recepte międzynarodowa na Arthrotec tez od WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie odkupie arthrotec proszę o kontakt robsoxs84@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie odkupie arthrotec proszę o kontakt robsoxs84@wp.pl


    Zły adres podałaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a ja sie dziwie, ze wy tak nie boicie sie handlowac tym artrotekiem czy cytotekiem..przeciez za handel lekami jest paragraf odpowiedni i za pomoc w aborcji tez. Nie pomyslalyscie nigdy, ze ktos moze Was podpuscic a potem zglosic na policje? Podajecie tu swoje maile, wtedy o nr ip nie trudno, wystawiacie sie jak na dloni za paredziesiat zlotych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a ja sie dziwie, ze wy tak nie boicie sie handlowac tym artrotekiem czy cytotekiem..przeciez za handel lekami jest paragraf odpowiedni i za pomoc w aborcji tez. Nie pomyslalyscie nigdy, ze ktos moze Was podpuscic a potem zglosic na policje? Podajecie tu swoje maile, wtedy o nr ip nie trudno, wystawiacie sie jak na dloni za paredziesiat zlotych.


    Dziewczyno, na jakim świecie Ty żyjesz? Ty naprawdę myślisz,że ktoś się tym interesuje? Gdyby tak było, to handel tymi lekami nie kwitł by na taką skalę. Ty myślisz,że osoby sprzedające to nie widzą co robią? One robią to tak,żeby nikt im niczego nie udowodnił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy któraś z was kupiła i używała tych tabletek (koszt 500zl.)Tabletki Arthrotec RU-486 Cytotec Mizoprostol Mifepristone chcialabym je zamówić że strony ogłaszamy ale boję się że w to podróbki. Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.omegamagazin.me/">replica watch</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.omegamagazin.me/">replica watches</a></strong>
<br>
*swiss replica omega*
 | *replica omega*
 | *<a href="http://www.omegamagazin.me/">fake omega</a>*
Omega seamaster
language:
 Deutsch 
 Français 
		[url=http://www.omegamagazin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Czy któraś z was kupiła i używała tych tabletek (koszt 500zl.)Tabletki Arthrotec RU-486 Cytotec Mizoprostol Mifepristone chcialabym je zamówić że strony ogłaszamy ale boję się że w to podróbki. Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.


Sami oszysci ! Pani sylwia martyna janusz adam klaudiusz itp...poza tym nikt nie ma tabl ru ! Jesli ktos tak mowi wiadomo ze oszust....
Podam ci namiar na pania od ktorej ja bralam . bedziesz miala sprawdzone i tansze niz to .
Pani b. 601-654_-456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sami oszysci ! Pani sylwia martyna janusz adam klaudiusz itp...poza tym nikt nie ma tabl ru ! Jesli ktos tak mowi wiadomo ze oszust....
> Podam ci namiar na pania od ktorej ja bralam . bedziesz miala sprawdzone i tansze niz to .
> Pani b. 601-654_-456



A powiedz mi udało się i co to były za tabletki???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze ktoś ma z was tabletki chętnie bym odkupiła????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podam swój adres maila i jeżeli ma ktoś na odsprzedanie tabletki ale tylko z legalnego źródła lub receptę chętnie odkupienia. 
Kierujcie się na maila 
eweste84@wp.pl. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podam swój adres maila i jeżeli ma ktoś na odsprzedanie tabletki ale tylko z legalnego źródła lub receptę chętnie odkupienia. 
> Kierujcie się na maila 
> eweste84@wp.pl. 
> Pozdrawiam.


   Ten adres jest błędny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje odkupić 4 tabletki arthrotec. Goniaxr1100@wp.pl

----------


## Edka....

Dziewczyny...ja arthrotec mam wypisany przez lekarza z Austrii,ze strony women on web...z racji takiej,ze do mojego miasta wogole przesylki nie docieraja.Jednak sami zaproponowali pomoc w ten sposob dostalam na maila recepte,wydrukowalam i wykupilam arthrotec,dodam ze za darmo recepta zostala wystawiona.Wczesniej z racji,ze nie mialam pieniazkow na darowizne w kwocie 90 euro,bylam umowiona z nimi na 20 euro,no alei niestety ,nie mialam gdzie wyslac paczki po za moim miejscem zamieszkania :/ Tabletki wzielam tydzien temu,poszlo gladko,po drugiej dawce dopochwowo wylecialo duzo skrzepow,na drugi dzień krwawienia praktycznie nie bylo,jednak objawy ciazowe mijaly (bol piersi,nudnosci,wrocila chec na kawe)...wiedzialam ,ze sie udalo.Kolejne dni mialam praktycznie plamienia i dzis ledwo wrocilam z pracy..zaczal bolec krzyz,brzuch i przez 30 min lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu,wraz z duzymi skrzepami...teraz cisza..nie wiem czy to doczyszczanie macicy czy co ale miałam czarne wizje :/ mam nadzieje ze to bylo oczyszczenie z resztek,bardzo chce uniknac zabiegu  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż 16 szt arth

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 szt użyłam do zestawu z whw, zostało mi jeszcze 16 szt na odsprzedanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer Wysle lub spotkam się osobiscie tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny...ja arthrotec mam wypisany przez lekarza z Austrii,ze strony women on web...z racji takiej,ze do mojego miasta wogole przesylki nie docieraja.Jednak sami zaproponowali pomoc w ten sposob dostalam na maila recepte,wydrukowalam i wykupilam arthrotec,dodam ze za darmo recepta zostala wystawiona.Wczesniej z racji,ze nie mialam pieniazkow na darowizne w kwocie 90 euro,bylam umowiona z nimi na 20 euro,no alei niestety ,nie mialam gdzie wyslac paczki po za moim miejscem zamieszkania :/ Tabletki wzielam tydzien temu,poszlo gladko,po drugiej dawce dopochwowo wylecialo duzo skrzepow,na drugi dzień krwawienia praktycznie nie bylo,jednak objawy ciazowe mijaly (bol piersi,nudnosci,wrocila chec na kawe)...wiedzialam ,ze sie udalo.Kolejne dni mialam praktycznie plamienia i dzis ledwo wrocilam z pracy..zaczal bolec krzyz,brzuch i przez 30 min lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu,wraz z duzymi skrzepami...teraz cisza..nie wiem czy to doczyszczanie macicy czy co ale miałam czarne wizje :/ mam nadzieje ze to bylo oczyszczenie z resztek,bardzo chce uniknac zabiegu


Ze mnie tak lecialo ale to pierwszego dnia, najpierw troche skrzepow a po kolejnej dawce silne skurcze i po jakiejs godzinie cos jakby peklo pobieglam do toalety zaczely leciec cos jakby wody plodowe potem wyleciały mega skrzepy zarodek i cos jakby pepowina, nastepnie lalo sie jak z kranu dobre 15 min. Potem przez dwie h dosc mocne krwawienie, zmienialam czesto podpaske a od nastepnego dnia do dzis lekkie plamienia. Ale ja bralam zestaw z WOW. Jeden dzien bolu i sporego krwawienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zamierzam jutro wziąść Arthrotec i moje pytanie do Was. 
Jaki jest najlepszy sposób??? 
Doustnie czy dopochwowo. 
Naczytalam się tyle że sama nie wiem. 
Myślę o dopochwowo bo boję się że zwymiotuje lub nie dam rady że względu na ponoć nie miły smak. 
Jeżeli dopochwowo to jak??? Całe tabletki jedna po drugiej wkładać głęboko??? 
I ile sztuk co ile godzin. 
Dziękuję z góry za każdą odpowiedź. U mnie to 4tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanka która chce jutro wziąć art proszę o kontakt. Tez jutro chce to zrobić. Razem będzie raźniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny...ja arthrotec mam wypisany przez lekarza z Austrii,ze strony women on web...z racji takiej,ze do mojego miasta wogole przesylki nie docieraja.Jednak sami zaproponowali pomoc w ten sposob dostalam na maila recepte,wydrukowalam i wykupilam arthrotec,dodam ze za darmo recepta zostala wystawiona.Wczesniej z racji,ze nie mialam pieniazkow na darowizne w kwocie 90 euro,bylam umowiona z nimi na 20 euro,no alei niestety ,nie mialam gdzie wyslac paczki po za moim miejscem zamieszkania :/ Tabletki wzielam tydzien temu,poszlo gladko,po drugiej dawce dopochwowo wylecialo duzo skrzepow,na drugi dzień krwawienia praktycznie nie bylo,jednak objawy ciazowe mijaly (bol piersi,nudnosci,wrocila chec na kawe)...wiedzialam ,ze sie udalo.Kolejne dni mialam praktycznie plamienia i dzis ledwo wrocilam z pracy..zaczal bolec krzyz,brzuch i przez 30 min lecialo ze mnie jak z kranu,wraz z duzymi skrzepami...teraz cisza..nie wiem czy to doczyszczanie macicy czy co ale miałam czarne wizje :/ mam nadzieje ze to bylo oczyszczenie z resztek,bardzo chce uniknac zabiegu



Witaj, przeczytałam że otrzymałaś mailem receptę, wydrukowałaś ją i wykupiłaś tabletki. Czy może zgodziłabyś się udostępnić taką mailową receptę innej dziewczynie w potrzebie. Mam już dwoje dzieci, jedno 5 lat, drugie 1,5 roku, kolejne byłoby tragedią. Krucho u nas z kasą i boję się, że zamówię od oszusta tabletki i tylko stracę pieniądze. Jeśli byłabyś taka miła poproszę o maila na adres romania223@wp.pl. Z góry dziękuję i życzę Ci dużo zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto jutro zamierza brać tab art proszę o kontakt. Razem raźniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto jutro zamierza brać tab art proszę o kontakt. Razem raźniej.


Ja ale boję się strasznie i nie wiem czy nie wycofać się. Strach jest ogromny. 
A u Ciebie?? Boisz się??? Który to Tc???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj, przeczytałam że otrzymałaś mailem receptę, wydrukowałaś ją i wykupiłaś tabletki. Czy może zgodziłabyś się udostępnić taką mailową receptę innej dziewczynie w potrzebie. Mam już dwoje dzieci, jedno 5 lat, drugie 1,5 roku, kolejne byłoby tragedią. Krucho u nas z kasą i boję się, że zamówię od oszusta tabletki i tylko stracę pieniądze. Jeśli byłabyś taka miła poproszę o maila na adres romania223@wp.pl. Z góry dziękuję i życzę Ci dużo zdrowia


Kup tylko z legalnego źródła!!! 
Pełno w necie oszustów ja o mały włos bym była straty na 5 stowek?!!! 
Na ogłaszamy. Pl sami oszuści sprzedają witaminy czy bog wie co.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;162849]Koleżanka która chce jutro wziąć art proszę o kontakt. Tez jutro chce to zrobić. Razem będzie raźniej[/QUOTE

A masz już jakiś plan działania. Art z legalnego źródła???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ale boję się strasznie i nie wiem czy nie wycofać się. Strach jest ogromny. 
> A u Ciebie?? Boisz się??? Który to Tc???


Daj do sobie jakiś namiar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;162873]


> Koleżanka która chce jutro wziąć art proszę o kontakt. Tez jutro chce to zrobić. Razem będzie raźniej[/QUOTE
> 
> A masz już jakiś plan działania. Art z legalnego źródła???


Daj do siebie jakiś namiar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ale boję się strasznie i nie wiem czy nie wycofać się. Strach jest ogromny. 
> A u Ciebie?? Boisz się??? Który to Tc???


Boje się niepowodzenia.  U mnie prawie 6tc. A u Ciebie? Trzeba działac póki można.  Bo potem będzie za późno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;162873]


> Koleżanka która chce jutro wziąć art proszę o kontakt. Tez jutro chce to zrobić. Razem będzie raźniej[/QUOTE
> 
> A masz już jakiś plan działania. Art z legalnego źródła???


Zamierzam zacząć ok 17. Art mam odkupiony i jutro ma mi przyjść. A jaki plan masz Ty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też się boję że nie zadziała i tych skutków ubocznych. 
Planuje wziąść o 17-20-23 dop po 4 tabletki. 
No zobaczymy..... 
A masz sam art?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanka która chce jutro wziąć art proszę o kontakt. Tez jutro chce to zrobić. Razem będzie raźniej


 A masz kogoś bliskiego kto będzie cię wspierał????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 szt użyłam do zestawu z whw, zostało mi jeszcze 16 szt na odsprzedanie


A pomogły te 4 sztuki???

----------


## Lili77777

U mnie zeszło w piątek. Do środy coś schodzili a przez noc zaczęłam krwawic. W ciągu dnia plamy ale oś godziny 21 bóle pod brzuchem i schodzą mi do teraz bardzo  duże skrzepy. Oczywiście ból odczuwalny wiem że jeżeli mocniejsze to znowu będzie bardzo duży skrzep. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.scipad.org/asics-womens-running-shoes-c-11.html">asics women's running shoes outlet</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.scipad.org/asics-womens-running-shoes-c-11.html">asics women's running shoes sale</a></strong>
<br>
*asics shoes outlet online*
*asics running shoes*
*asics gel kayano 20*

Men's 2014 Asics running shoes : asicsonsale outlet on online, scipad.org
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.scipad.org/fr/]		Français[/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też się boję że nie zadziała i tych skutków ubocznych. 
> Planuje wziąść o 17-20-23 dop po 4 tabletki. 
> No zobaczymy..... 
> A masz sam art?????


Tak mam sam art. Daj jakiegos e-maila do siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A masz kogoś bliskiego kto będzie cię wspierał????


 W chacie będzie chłopak że mną,ale on nie wie że będę barana art. Daj jakiegos e-maila do siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W chacie będzie chłopak że mną,ale on nie wie że będę barana art. Daj jakiegos e-maila do siebie.


stec33@wp.pl
Pisz na maila. Jak chcesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sami oszysci ! Pani sylwia martyna janusz adam klaudiusz itp...poza tym nikt nie ma tabl ru ! Jesli ktos tak mowi wiadomo ze oszust....
> Podam ci namiar na pania od ktorej ja bralam . bedziesz miala sprawdzone i tansze niz to .
> Pani b. 601-654_-456


Ja kupiłam oryginalne leki oba i ogłoszenie znalazłam w końcu na tym portalu oglaszamy24 ale nie za 500 zlotych no i jeździłam po nie specjalnie osobiście. 
Wcześniej dwa razy dostałam oszukana przez przesyłkę i bałam się już tak zamawiać. 
Żeby znaleźć osobę, która ma prawdziwe przeszukalam chyba ze 30 różnych numerów telefonu!  A pod tymi numerami wiele juz było nieczynnych a pod którymi ktoś odbierał pod jakimiś 15 numerami odzywaly się ciągle te same głosy! To bardzo często są te same osoby tylko mają po kilka numerów żeby oszukać jak najwięcej ludzi! A my poprosiliśmy każdego o przesłanie zdjecia lekow a szczególnie tabletki ru i słownie jedna osoba nam przesłała zdjęcie prawdziwego leku razem z przedmiotem, o którym ja poprosiliśmy. Reszta zdjęć... to  W ogóle nie miało nic wspólnego z lekiem oryginalnym albo całkiem nic nam nie wysłano i już nie mogliśmy się więcej dodzwonić  do takiej osoby. Także na prawdę uważajcie i sprawdzajcie leki bardzo dokładnie bo to prawda , ze 99% z nich to albo witaminy albo sam Arthrotec lub Cytotec i jakąś nic nie warta tabletka.

----------


## Edka....

> Witaj, przeczytałam że otrzymałaś mailem receptę, wydrukowałaś ją i wykupiłaś tabletki. Czy może zgodziłabyś się udostępnić taką mailową receptę innej dziewczynie w potrzebie. Mam już dwoje dzieci, jedno 5 lat, drugie 1,5 roku, kolejne byłoby tragedią. Krucho u nas z kasą i boję się, że zamówię od oszusta tabletki i tylko stracę pieniądze. Jeśli byłabyś taka miła poproszę o maila na adres romania223@wp.pl. Z góry dziękuję i życzę Ci dużo zdrowia


Odbierz maila  :Smile:

----------


## Ona2356

> Witam. Zamierzam jutro wziąść Arthrotec i moje pytanie do Was. 
> Jaki jest najlepszy sposób??? 
> Doustnie czy dopochwowo. 
> Naczytalam się tyle że sama nie wiem. 
> Myślę o dopochwowo bo boję się że zwymiotuje lub nie dam rady że względu na ponoć nie miły smak. 
> Jeżeli dopochwowo to jak??? Całe tabletki jedna po drugiej wkładać głęboko??? 
> I ile sztuk co ile godzin. 
> Dziękuję z góry za każdą odpowiedź. U mnie to 4tc.


Wez dopochwowo,4 tabletki poslin i wsadz gleboko,po 3 godzinach kolejne 4 i po 3 ostatnie 4...jesli mam Ci cos doradzic..odczekaj jeszcze 2 tyg...obstawiam ze w tak wczesnej ciazy to nie zadziala.Mam za soba dwa takie zabiegi i dwa razy popelnilam ten blad,za wczesnie uzylam tabletek i tylko lekko pokrwawilam..po 2 tyg zastosowalam ponownie i od razu sie udalo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałam kilka stron wcześniej, 29.04 (4,3tc) wzięłam zwykł art 3*4tbl namęczyłam się,mega rozwolnienie,gorączka,dreszcze i krwawienie ale normalne jak przy miesiączce-trwało 3 dni poszłam do gina na usg 4.05 na 4 dzień po zażyciu art i okazało się,że pełno krwiaków w macicy i zarodek i nie udało się oczyścić macicy i dostałam kolejną receptę na art i 5.05 (5,2tc) zażyłam kolejne 3*4tbl był hardcor jeszcze gorszy niż za pierwszym razem ale przynajmniej krwawiłam o wiele bardziej obficie i wylatywały duże i większe skrzepy,byłam pewna,że uff za drugim razem poszło. Byłam dzisiaj u gina (6,1tc) i co? Macica owszem oczyściła się ale tylko z krwiaków a martwy zarodek dalej sobie pływa...ja dalej krwawię od piątku czyli prawe tydz,gin kazał zrobić beta hcg i mam dziś 2370 w sobotę też idę na krew i się okaże czy beta hcg spada czy nie,gin pow,że jak spada to poczekać 2-max3 tyg bo powinno się samo oczyścić a jak nie to skrobanka a i jak hcg nie spada to też skrobanka. 
> Ten art ma naprawdę niską skuteczność niestety,ale i tak się cieszę,że wydałam te kase na te usg bo przynajmiej wiem co sie dzieje,gorzej jakbym wzieła same tbl i bym się dowiedziała za miesiąc że mam stan zapalny.
> Radzę Wam kontrololować wszystko na usg bo zdrowie mamy jedno a i dzieci część z nas na pewno planuje jeszcze kiedyś w przyszłości .


Cytuję siebie, po dwoch dniach od badania - w sobote beta hcg spadło na 470,w niedziele wyleciał ze mnie ogromny skrzep nie skrzep cos dziwnego,krwawiłam i krwawię nadal wczoraj byłam u gina (3tyg po pierwszym art i 2tyg po drugim art ) no i w koncu się udało jajo płodowe wydalone macica czysta,tylko malutkie skrzepy.
U mnie te cale poronienie trwalo 2 tyg i wymagalo dwukrotnego przyjęcia art masakra ale si e udalo.
Mam 16tbl ktore zostaly mi z dwoch kuracji jakby ktoś potrzebował to podajcie maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytuję siebie, po dwoch dniach od badania - w sobote beta hcg spadło na 470,w niedziele wyleciał ze mnie ogromny skrzep nie skrzep cos dziwnego,krwawiłam i krwawię nadal wczoraj byłam u gina (3tyg po pierwszym art i 2tyg po drugim art ) no i w koncu się udało jajo płodowe wydalone macica czysta,tylko malutkie skrzepy.
> U mnie te cale poronienie trwalo 2 tyg i wymagalo dwukrotnego przyjęcia art masakra ale si e udalo.
> Mam 16tbl ktore zostaly mi z dwoch kuracji jakby ktoś potrzebował to podajcie maila


To może odpuść sobie i wyrzuć te tabletki, aby już inna dziewczyna nie przechodziła tej tzw. "kuracji"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zyczcie mi powodzenia ja już czwarty raz od 1,5 roku :Frown:  przysiegam ze od teraz już uważam bo mam fość  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak to przechodziłas?możesz coś więcej powiedzieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam jeszcze recepte międzynarodowa na Arthrotec tez od WOW


Jestem zaitetesowana proszę O kontakt trusia17@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny. Sprzedam 6 tabletek Misoprpstolu, ktory zostal mi z zestawu od WOW. Przyslali mi więcej. W ogóle jesli moge Wam doradzic, to naprawde warto zamowic oryginalny zestaw wraz z Mifepristonem, ja zazylam w 10 tygodniu i myślałam, ze będzie ciezko, a przebieglo to naprawde w miare bezbolesnie, co prawda byly skurcze, ale to naprawde nic w porównaniu do tego co dziewczyny wypisuja co sie dzieje po samym Arthrotecu


Witam. Chciałabym odkupić od pani tabletki. Proszę podać jakiś kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie arth*** proszę o kontakt robsox84@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zyczcie mi powodzenia ja już czwarty raz od 1,5 roku przysiegam ze od teraz już uważam bo mam fość


Powodzenia, ja nie mogłam pojąć jak moja przyjaciółka miesiąc bo kuracji art znowu była w ciąży :Smile:  ale tak to jest,ja mam za sobą dwie ciąże- 1 to miesiące starań i dziecko,2 to totalna wpadka z 9 dnia cyklu przy 30 dniowym cyklu  i art. 
Jak brałam art to się zarzekałam,ze potem zakladam spiralke,zreszta bedac w ciazy mowiłam ze zakladam po porodzie ale jakos nie mogę sie przekonać,dlatego spróbuję z tbl anty,bo pomimo ze ta cala kuracja art nie dotknela mnie psychicznie bo zrobilam to miedzy 4 a 5 tyg to strasznie obawiam sie kolejnej niechcianej ciazy i zrozumialam ze te liczenie dni plodnych to jest jak loteria

----------


## jamajka12345

odstąpię arthrotec

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

możliwy odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię oryginalny Cytotec 200 mcg. Misoprostol firmy Pfizer. 

 Cena do uzgodnienia, możliwy odbiór osobisty. 

 E-mail: cytotecpl@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Proszę o udzielenie odpowiedzi bardziej doświadczonych dziewczyn. 
Czy art podany dopochwowo rozpuszcza się tam cały??? 
Czy moze pozostać coś z tych tabletek??? 
I pomocy,!!!! 
Lepiej dopochwowo czy pod język???? 
Tak samo się wchłania. 
Będę bardzo wdzięczny na za każdą radę. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Proszę o udzielenie odpowiedzi bardziej doświadczonych dziewczyn. 
> Czy art podany dopochwowo rozpuszcza się tam cały??? 
> Czy moze pozostać coś z tych tabletek??? 
> I pomocy,!!!! 
> Lepiej dopochwowo czy pod język???? 
> Tak samo się wchłania. 
> Będę bardzo wdzięczny na za każdą radę. 
> Pozdrawiam.


Jeśli o mnie chodzi. A jestem doświadczona, bo zazylam wczoraj arth. dopochwowo i niestety nic się nie zadziało.  Tabletki się do końca nie rozpuscily. Jestem w 6tc. I teraz nie wiem sama co mam robić. Może ktoś mi też coś doradzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje drogie dziewczyny " doświadczone i nie doświadczone". Szukacie pomocy doświadczonych. Mogę powiedzieć, że byłam bardzo doświadczona. Też czytałam i słuchałam rad. Doczekałam się martwego dziecka, które nosiłam w sobie  dwa tygodnie. Dopiero po tym czasie urodziłam  je martwe. Miało już 10 tygodni. Brałam Arth wg ścisłych wskazówek i doczekałam się krwotoku, który nie spowodował poronienia. Nie chcę tu opisywać moich objawów fizycznych, bo te w porównaniu do psychicznymi są małe. Ciąża nie jest dramatem, ale to jak się ją i siebie traktuje. Nie niszczcie siebie i własnych dzieci. Opamiętajcie się!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powodzenia, ja nie mogłam pojąć jak moja przyjaciółka miesiąc bo kuracji art znowu była w ciąży ale tak to jest,ja mam za sobą dwie ciąże- 1 to miesiące starań i dziecko,2 to totalna wpadka z 9 dnia cyklu przy 30 dniowym cyklu  i art. 
> Jak brałam art to się zarzekałam,ze potem zakladam spiralke,zreszta bedac w ciazy mowiłam ze zakladam po porodzie ale jakos nie mogę sie przekonać,dlatego spróbuję z tbl anty,bo pomimo ze ta cala kuracja art nie dotknela mnie psychicznie bo zrobilam to miedzy 4 a 5 tyg to strasznie obawiam sie kolejnej niechcianej ciazy i zrozumialam ze te liczenie dni płodnych to jest jak loteria


Moje dziewczyny! Tak mało jest w naszym życiu konsekwencji. Chyba to wynik tego, że w naszym dzieciństwie nie nauczono nas jej i nie wiele wymagano od nas. Mnie się  wiele też nie chciało zastanawiać nad życiem i moim braniem tego co chciałam. Tak żyją rozkapryszone dzieciaki. Moje drogie dziewczyny liczenie dni płodnych dokonywały nasze babcie i miały wpadki. Dzięki temu jest nas jeszcze dzisiaj chyba 36 milionów, a było nas dużo więcej. Od kilku lat korzystam z naturalnej metody rozpoznawania płodności i nie mam wpadek. Ważnym warunkiem jest uczenie się jej razem z mężem czy partnerem. Bez poznania przez nich naszej płodności nie można żyć spokojnie. Spirala, czy tab.  anty niszczą naszą błonę śluzowa macicy, a mimo to zachodzimy w ciążę. Pomyśl na co przysięgasz,  czy Twoja przysięga ma jakieś podstawy wiary, ale w co? Słowa mają zawsze jakąś wartość. Znasz powiedzenie "nie rzucaj słowa na wiatr".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli o mnie chodzi. A jestem doświadczona, bo zazylam wczoraj arth. dopochwowo i niestety nic się nie zadziało.  Tabletki się do końca nie rozpuscily. Jestem w 6tc. I teraz nie wiem sama co mam robić. Może ktoś mi też coś doradzi.


Arth lubi dzialac z opuznieniem mi zaczylo sie porzadnie po 3 dniach od zazycia.  Ja usuwalam 2x za kazdym razem w 5 tyg. I za kazdym razem dopochwowo bez rdzenia w srodku i udawalo sie za pierwszym razem. Duzo sie ruszaj. Sprobuj pic septosan 3 x na dzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem zdziwienia. Przecież to niebezpieczne uprawiać seks w 9 dniu cyklu, w ogóle po miesiączce, gdzie może być różnie. Owulacja może nastąpić wczesniej nawet przy regularnych cyklach. Kieruje się objawami a nie jakimiś liczbami z kalendarzyka. Dni po owulacji przed miesiaczka są dopiero bezpieczne.A jak się nue chce to się zabezpiecza metodami hormonalnymi. A nie jak 15 latka zdziwienie bo ciąża.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zresztą z tego co pamiętam lekarz dał ci recepte na tabletki po porodzie. Nie chcialas brać ok. Ale chociaż trzeba było sie zainteresować, przynajmniej obserwować organizm i bezwglednie po miesieczce seks w prezerwatywie. A ty nie. Tabletki nie, obserwacja nie. Tylko głupie wyliczanki. A teraz zgrywasz zdziwioną ciąża. Może chociaż twój przypadek bedzie przestroga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Chciałabym odkupić od pani tabletki. Proszę podać jakiś kontakt


Kontakt truskawkowa@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktos posiada nie potrzebny zestaw z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam "przeterminowaną" receptę o miesiąc na arthrotec. Mogę coś z tym zrobić czy nic niewarty papier?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Chciałabym odkupić od pani tabletki. Proszę podać jakiś kontakt


Kontakt truskawkowa@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wow-zestawy z ich strony są naprawdę sprawdzone?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wow-zestawy z ich strony są naprawdę sprawdzone?


Witam. Napiszcie jak można zdobyć tabletki z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Napiszcie jak można zdobyć tabletki z WOW.



zamówić na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, nabędę Art w rozsądnej cenie. sro-ani@wp.pl

----------


## kitti

ja dostałam dopochwowo 2 szt  u lekarki, potem kazała po wypróżnieniu do pupy jeszcze dwie
po ok 5 godz dostałam krwawienia , sporego , różności ze mnie wyleciały ,  duze hmmm jak wątróbka wielkości reki mojej , byłam pewna ze po sprawie , po 2 dniach na usg okazuje sie ze ciaza ma sie dobrze ....
lekarka powiedziała ze jak ta dawka nic nie dała to kolejne tez nie pomogą ... zostałam na lodzie 

nie wiem co robic ? kombinuje kupic obie te leki , ale czy to cos zmieni?

a co jak sie okaze ze ciaza nadal jest? co wówczas z dzieckiem ? no bo chyba zdrowe to ono nie zostanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje zestawu z WOW czy ktos ma do sprzedania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja dostałam dopochwowo 2 szt  u lekarki, potem kazała po wypróżnieniu do pupy jeszcze dwie
> po ok 5 godz dostałam krwawienia , sporego , różności ze mnie wyleciały ,  duze hmmm jak wątróbka wielkości reki mojej , byłam pewna ze po sprawie , po 2 dniach na usg okazuje sie ze ciaza ma sie dobrze ....
> lekarka powiedziała ze jak ta dawka nic nie dała to kolejne tez nie pomogą ... zostałam na lodzie 
> 
> nie wiem co robic ? kombinuje kupic obie te leki , ale czy to cos zmieni?
> 
> a co jak sie okaze ze ciaza nadal jest? co wówczas z dzieckiem ? no bo chyba zdrowe to ono nie zostanie?


Hej. Może spróbuj jeszcze raz??? A zapewne bralam sam art??? 
No mi się wydaje że dziecko raczej nie wyjdzie bez "uszczerbku" po tej kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kontakt truskawkowa@interia.pl


Proszę zajrzeć na maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja dostałam dopochwowo 2 szt  u lekarki, potem kazała po wypróżnieniu do pupy jeszcze dwie
> po ok 5 godz dostałam krwawienia , sporego , różności ze mnie wyleciały ,  duze hmmm jak wątróbka wielkości reki mojej , byłam pewna ze po sprawie , po 2 dniach na usg okazuje sie ze ciaza ma sie dobrze ....
> lekarka powiedziała ze jak ta dawka nic nie dała to kolejne tez nie pomogą ... zostałam na lodzie 
> 
> nie wiem co robic ? kombinuje kupic obie te leki , ale czy to cos zmieni?
> 
> a co jak sie okaze ze ciaza nadal jest? co wówczas z dzieckiem ? no bo chyba zdrowe to ono nie zostanie?


Przede wszystkim to za malo tabletek i zle dawkowanie. Potrzebujesz minimum 12 tabletek misoprostolu. Zanim zacznie sie brać cokolwiek, warto poczytac na wiarygodnych stronach, typu womenhelp.org czy maszwybor.net. Handlarze ani polscy lekarze nie mają pojęcia o aborcji farmakologicznej.

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.timberlandnewstyle.cc/">timberland discount shoes</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.timberlandnewstyle.cc/">discount timberland boots</a></strong>
<br>
*timberland outlet*
*timberland outlet*
*<a href="http://www.timberlandnewstyle.cc/">timberland shoes</a>*

Timberland Men 6 Inch Boots Cream Wheat - $116.00 : Timberland outlet, timberlandnewstyle.cc
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.timberlandnewst

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zastosowanie tabletek dopochwowo będzie tak samo skuteczne, jak trzymanie ich pod językiem?
I dlaczego nie można połykać pozostałości tabletek?

----------


## Kitti

Kurcze dziewczyny mozecie wiec napisac jk i co dokładnie bierzecie?
czytam forum strony po kolei ale jest tego tyle a ja mam juz na prawde mało czasu !   :Frown:  
musze cos wymyslic by doszło to do skutku
lekark mi powiedziala ze jak taka dwka nie pomogła to inna tez nic nie da, bo albo sie udaje albo nie ! jestem zrozpaczona bo nie mam tu nikogo i nie wiem do kogo sie zwrócic  :Frown: 
i co teraz ma zostac z uszkodzonym płodem ????? jestem przerazona   :Frown: 

czyli branie samego art to za mało??
wiec co brac i jakie dawki napiszcie prosze bo dis mam szanse załatwic recepte 
baaardzo was prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam 20szt. Oryginalne opakowanie kupione w aptece. Nie jestem oszustka po prostu kupiłam ale nie użyłam. Gg1556849

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 20 tab czy moge je uzyc od razu czy niebardzo po tamtym zabiegu delikatnie krwawie to bylo tydzien temu co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowa

Czyli stosuje się midoprpstol i Arth. ?
Razem?
Poradzicie proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli stosuje się midoprpstol i Arth. ?
> Razem?
> Poradzicie proszę


Misoprostol to glowny skladnik Arthrotecu, z tym ze arthro ma.dodatkowo mala tableteczke w srodku srodka przeciwbólowego, ktorego i tak nie polykasz a wypluwasz. Najlepsze rozwiązanie to przed zastosowaniem Misoprostolu 24 h przed polknac jedna tabletke Mifepristone. Ale to.juz jest w zestawie z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Misoprostol to glowny skladnik Arthrotecu, z tym ze arthro ma.dodatkowo mala tableteczke w srodku srodka przeciwbólowego, ktorego i tak nie polykasz a wypluwasz. Najlepsze rozwiązanie to przed zastosowaniem Misoprostolu 24 h przed polknac jedna tabletke Mifepristone. Ale to.juz jest w zestawie z WOW



Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź
Niestety posiadam tylko arth.
Zastanawia mnie dlaczego nie Można połykać środka? tabletki przeciwbólowej
Jak to jest kiedy stosuje się dopochwowo
Wkładamy całą tabletkę czy w jakiś sposób trzeba wydłubać ten środek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was miała bardzo silne bóle podczas krwawienia / oczyszczania się../ jakieś środki przeciwbólowe pomagają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaz arthro i wiele innych z apteki p-kulis@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Misoprostol to glowny skladnik Arthrotecu, z tym ze arthro ma.dodatkowo mala tableteczke w srodku srodka przeciwbólowego, ktorego i tak nie polykasz a wypluwasz. Najlepsze rozwiązanie to przed zastosowaniem Misoprostolu 24 h przed polknac jedna tabletke Mifepristone. Ale to.juz jest w zestawie z WOW



Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź
Niestety posiadam tylko arth.
Zastanawia mnie dlaczego nie Można połykać środka? tabletki przeciwbólowej
Jak to jest kiedy stosuje się dopochwowo
Wkładamy całą tabletkę czy w jakiś sposób trzeba wydłubać ten środek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne.
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - Ryki i okolice,woj lubelskie
Pozdrawiam Sylwia 577 214 933
Cena 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy arthrotec można połykać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak powinnam to zrobić, jeśli mam tylko mizoprostol? Powinnam obawiać się czegoś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brała arth dopochwowo 4tab 3x co 3godz i mi nie pomogły. Nic się nie zadziało oprócz gorączki. Czy jakieś doświadczone osoby mogą mi udzielić informacji co mam robić dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brała arth dopochwowo 4tab 3x co 3godz i mi nie pomogły. Nic się nie zadziało oprócz gorączki. Czy jakieś doświadczone osoby mogą mi udzielić informacji co mam robić dalej.


Nie wiem czy mogę uważać się za doświadczoną ale mam to już za sobą. Kobieta, która sprzedała mi tabletki poradziła aby wziąć doustnie 4 tabletki co 3 godziny, razem wzięłam 12 sztuk. Faktycznie smak fatalny ale szybko się rozpuściły i połykałam resztki. Brzuch zaczął mnie boleć już po 15 minutach, krwawienie pojawiło się po drugiej dawce,jakieś 5 godzin po pierwszych tabletkach poroniłam. Niestety doświadczenie bolesne zarówno fizycznie jak i psychicznie. Mimo że było już po wszystkim wzięłam ostatnie 4 tabletki żeby wywołać dalsze skurcze żeby macica się oczyściła. Mam nadzieję że trochę Ci pomogłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was miała bardzo silne bóle podczas krwawienia / oczyszczania się../ jakieś środki przeciwbólowe pomagają?


Mozesz zazyc Ibuprofen, Paracetamol albo Aspiryne. Ja miewam momentami silne skurcze takie chwilowe, a jestem tydzien po aborcji. Zawsze po takich skurczach zaczynam lekko krwawic i wylatuja skrzepy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz zazyc Ibuprofen, Paracetamol albo Aspiryne. Ja miewam momentami silne skurcze takie chwilowe, a jestem tydzien po aborcji. Zawsze po takich skurczach zaczynam lekko krwawic i wylatuja skrzepy.


Aspiryny nie wolno bo rozrzedza krew i mozna skończyć z krwotokiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brała arth dopochwowo 4tab 3x co 3godz i mi nie pomogły. Nic się nie zadziało oprócz gorączki. Czy jakieś doświadczone osoby mogą mi udzielić informacji co mam robić dalej.


Jak szukasz doswiadczonych to zaloguj sie i poczytaj, albo zapytaj na maszwybor.net. Tam masz też dawkowanie i odpowiedzi na główne pytania. Szukaj też na womenhelp.org, womenonwaves.org lub womenonweb.org. Tutaj to raczej wątpliwa pomoc, chyba ze chcesz utopić kasę u handlarza.

----------


## FelciaTa

Powiedzcie mi co dzieje się jeśli zabieg się nie powiedzie?
Będę próbować drugi raz i to już chyba będzie ostatni raz ponieważ chyba mnie to wszystko przerasta
Ale Zastanawiam się teraz czy to w jaks sposób nie szkodzi zarodkowi nie szkodzi zarodkowi?
Czy po tych zabiegach dziecko będzie zdrowe jeśli zdecyduje się urodzić??
Nigdzie do tej pory nie widziałam wątku na ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo raczej nikt sie nie decyduje na urodzenie po takich dawkach leku. Jak sobie wyobrażasz spojrzeć choremu dziecku w oczy, wiedzac, ze jest kalekie przez Ciebie? Nie udaje się z arthro, to sie poprawia zestawem z wow i problem rozwiązany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy sline ktora zbierze sie w trakcie rozpuszczania sie tab mozna połykac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aspiryny nie wolno bo rozrzedza krew i mozna skończyć z krwotokiem.


Na stronie organizacji WOW jest napisane, ze Aspiryne mozna rowniez przyjac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy sline ktora zbierze sie w trakcie rozpuszczania sie tab mozna połykac


Oczywiście, ze możesz

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.barbourale.top/">barbour coats outlet</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.barbourale.top/">barbour bedale jackets</a></strong>
<br>
*ladies barbour jackets*
*barbour jackets on sale*
*barbour jackets outlet*

2014 Barbour Men's Birch Quilted Jacket Official UK 9489 [Barbour063] - $246.00 : barbour jacket, barbourale.top
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.barbourale.top/f

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 16 szt arth. Cena 100 zł + koszt przesylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja lekarka powiedziała że ten lek jest bezpieczny dla dziecka, dlatego zadałam takie pytanie jestem po pierwszej próbie niestety nie zadziałała byłam wczoraj na USG dziecko urosło ciąża jest jak najbardziej w porządku
Ciąża jest jak najbardziej w porządku
Dzisiaj robię próbę drugi i chyba ostatni raz Mówiąc szczerze trochę mnie to przerasta

Co w takim razie robią dziewczyny które po kilku próbach zostają nadal w ciąży??

Bardzo się boję że dzisiaj znowu mi się nie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam 16 szt arth. Cena 100 zł + koszt przesylki


Jesli fo jest dalej aktualne to ja odkupie. Moge prosic maila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja lekarka powiedziała że ten lek jest bezpieczny dla dziecka, dlatego zadałam takie pytanie jestem po pierwszej próbie niestety nie zadziałała byłam wczoraj na USG dziecko urosło ciąża jest jak najbardziej w porządku
> Ciąża jest jak najbardziej w porządku
> Dzisiaj robię próbę drugi i chyba ostatni raz Mówiąc szczerze trochę mnie to przerasta
> 
> Co w takim razie robią dziewczyny które po kilku próbach zostają nadal w ciąży??
> 
> Bardzo się boję że dzisiaj znowu mi się nie uda


Przecież ci wcześniej napisałam. Zamawia się zestaw od women i wtedy nie ma bata zeby sie nie udalo. Ja probowalam trzy razy z arthro i nadal bylo tetno na usg, 9 tc. A po zestawie poszlo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art wzielam o 13 pod jezyk po dwudziestu minutach niewytrzymalam wyplulam rdzen i reszte polknelam
Mam pytanie zostalo mi 16 tab czy moge reszte przyjac w odpowienich godzinnych odstepach i przez ile 
Czasu dopochwowo sie rozpuszczaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, brałam arthrotec w nocy z soboty na niedzielę. Pierwsza dawkę przyjełam dopochwowo 4 sztuki (tak mi radził lekarz), drugą przyjęłam o 00:30 (również 4 tabletki dopochwowo) i o 1 zaczęły się silne skurcze, lekkie plamienie z pochwy, biegunka i dreszcze. Bolesne skurcze macicy trwały jakoś do 2:30, po czym trochę ustąpiły i ok. 3:30 zaczęło się silne krwawienie, wiec nie przyjmowalam juz 3 dawki i poszłam spać. O 7 obudziłam się ze skurczami i nadsl mocno krwawiłam.  Ok godziny 11 skurcze ustąpiły i nie było już bólu i krwawienie tez się uspokoiło do takiego przy mało obfitej miesiączce. Lekkie krwawienie mam cały czas, ale dzisiaj zaczęło mnie znowu boleć podbrzusze i krwawię przy tym lekko i chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy jest to czyms niepokojącym, wymagającym niezwłocznej wizyty u lekarza czy jeszcze poczekać, bo są to normalne powikłania. Ból zaczął się lekki ok 7 rano i teraz jest trochę większy, do wytrzymania jak przy miesiaczce. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież ci wcześniej napisałam. Zamawia się zestaw od women i wtedy nie ma bata zeby sie nie udalo. Ja probowalam trzy razy z arthro i nadal bylo tetno na usg, 9 tc. A po zestawie poszlo.


Potwierdzam. Z zestawem z WOW zawsze sie udaje. U mnie zadzialal w prawie 11 tc. Dziewczyny po co sie tak katowac tym Arthroteckiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art wzielam o 13 pod jezyk po dwudziestu minutach niewytrzymalam wyplulam rdzen i reszte polknelam
> Mam pytanie zostalo mi 16 tab czy moge reszte przyjac w odpowienich godzinnych odstepach i przez ile 
> Czasu dopochwowo sie rozpuszczaja


Przetnij tabletke arth na pol ostrym nozem i wyjmij rdzen wtedy wogule tabletki nie maja smaku i latwo wytrzymac te pol godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, brałam arthrotec w nocy z soboty na niedzielę. Pierwsza dawkę przyjełam dopochwowo 4 sztuki (tak mi radził lekarz), drugą przyjęłam o 00:30 (również 4 tabletki dopochwowo) i o 1 zaczęły się silne skurcze, lekkie plamienie z pochwy, biegunka i dreszcze. Bolesne skurcze macicy trwały jakoś do 2:30, po czym trochę ustąpiły i ok. 3:30 zaczęło się silne krwawienie, wiec nie przyjmowalam juz 3 dawki i poszłam spać. O 7 obudziłam się ze skurczami i nadsl mocno krwawiłam.  Ok godziny 11 skurcze ustąpiły i nie było już bólu i krwawienie tez się uspokoiło do takiego przy mało obfitej miesiączce. Lekkie krwawienie mam cały czas, ale dzisiaj zaczęło mnie znowu boleć podbrzusze i krwawię przy tym lekko i chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy jest to czyms niepokojącym, wymagającym niezwłocznej wizyty u lekarza czy jeszcze poczekać, bo są to normalne powikłania. Ból zaczął się lekki ok 7 rano i teraz jest trochę większy, do wytrzymania jak przy miesiaczce. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Pozdrawiam


A czułas że taka galaretka Ci wyleciala? Bo to właśnie o to chodzi żeby to wyleciało. Bo że tylko krwawisz to nie znaczy że jest po wszystkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, odkupię Arthrotec Łódź i okolice. Odbiór osobisty. Mail: natimx1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czułas że taka galaretka Ci wyleciala? Bo to właśnie o to chodzi żeby to wyleciało. Bo że tylko krwawisz to nie znaczy że jest po wszystkim.


Trochę galaretki wyleciało mi w niedziele około polnocy razem ze skrzepami z krwi. Był to 6 tydzień według USG, pierwszy raz byłam w ciąży i nigdy nie bralam takich tabletek, wiec nie mam pojęcia czy wyleciało mi wszystko czy jeszcze nie wszystko jest oczyszczone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jeśli po drugiej dawce mam skurcze i krwawienie to powinnam wziąć 3 dawkę?
Zastanawiam się jak to zrobić bo przecież razem z krwią wylecą tabletki

I tak jak zaczęłam krwawić wyleciały mi poprzednie dwie tabletki włożyłam z powrotem ale po pół godziny znowu wyleciały Zastanawiam się co teraz zrobić z trzecią dawką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie proszę ile kosztuje taki zestaw wow ten o którym piszecie że przesyłają zagranicy?
Nie bardzo mam możliwość sprawdzić z telefonu więc dobrą duszkę proszę o informację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

n e t p o r a d n i a  p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie proszę ile kosztuje taki zestaw wow ten o którym piszecie że przesyłają zagranicy?
> Nie bardzo mam możliwość sprawdzić z telefonu więc dobrą duszkę proszę o informację


Na womenhelp.org 75 euro, na womenonweb.org 70-80 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedzcie mi co dzieje się jeśli zabieg się nie powiedzie?
> Będę próbować drugi raz i to już chyba będzie ostatni raz ponieważ chyba mnie to wszystko przerasta
> Ale Zastanawiam się teraz czy to w jaks sposób nie szkodzi zarodkowi nie szkodzi zarodkowi?
> Czy po tych zabiegach dziecko będzie zdrowe jeśli zdecyduje się urodzić??
> Nigdzie do tej pory nie widziałam wątku na ten temat


w w w.n a s z d z i e n n i k.p l/mysl/157417,czy-embriony-moga-same-sie-leczyc.html

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie proszę ile kosztuje taki zestaw wow ten o którym piszecie że przesyłają zagranicy?
> Nie bardzo mam możliwość sprawdzić z telefonu więc dobrą duszkę proszę o informację


A rozważałaś inne rozwiązania?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam, brałam arthrotec w nocy z soboty na niedzielę. Pierwsza dawkę przyjełam dopochwowo 4 sztuki (tak mi radził lekarz), drugą przyjęłam o 00:30 (również 4 tabletki dopochwowo) i o 1 zaczęły się silne skurcze, lekkie plamienie z pochwy, biegunka i dreszcze. Bolesne skurcze macicy trwały jakoś do 2:30, po czym trochę ustąpiły i ok. 3:30 zaczęło się silne krwawienie, wiec nie przyjmowalam juz 3 dawki i poszłam spać. O 7 obudziłam się ze skurczami i nadsl mocno krwawiłam.  Ok godziny 11 skurcze ustąpiły i nie było już bólu i krwawienie tez się uspokoiło do takiego przy mało obfitej miesiączce. Lekkie krwawienie mam cały czas, ale dzisiaj zaczęło mnie znowu boleć podbrzusze i krwawię przy tym lekko i chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy jest to czyms niepokojącym, wymagającym niezwłocznej wizyty u lekarza czy jeszcze poczekać, bo są to normalne powikłania. Ból zaczął się lekki ok 7 rano i teraz jest trochę większy, do wytrzymania jak przy miesiaczce. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Pozdrawiam


Co słychać? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karolina Jakie jest inne wyjście?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina Jakie jest inne wyjście?


Przyjąć swoje nieplanowane dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyjąć swoje nieplanowane dziecko.


karolina, skończ bredzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny.. zalatwilam sobie arthatec forte na recepte.. jest to prawie 12 tydz.
Prosze pomóżcie mi ile mammam wziąść tabletek? Jakie dawki? Jestem z tym sama i nie wiem jakczy to zrobić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny.. zalatwilam sobie arthatec forte na recepte.. jest to prawie 12 tydz.
> Prosze pomóżcie mi ile mammam wziąść tabletek? Jakie dawki? Jestem z tym sama i nie wiem jakczy to zrobić


jeśli nie weszłaś jeszcze w 12 tc, to dawkowanie jest standardowe, 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język, lub między dziąsło a policzek, co trzy godziny i pamiętać o wypluwaniu rdzeni. Warto też poczytać strony o aborcji farmakologicznej, żeby wiedzieć mniej więcej czego się spodziewać. Polecam womenhelp.org i maszwybor.net

----------


## Karolina :)

> Cześć dziewczyny.. zalatwilam sobie arthatec forte na recepte.. jest to prawie 12 tydz.
> Prosze pomóżcie mi ile mammam wziąść tabletek? Jakie dawki? Jestem z tym sama i nie wiem jakczy to zrobić


A mówiłaś komuś z najbliższych o ciąży? Dobrze jakbyś miała w wsparci w tej niespodziewanej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli nie weszłaś jeszcze w 12 tc, to dawkowanie jest standardowe, 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język, lub między dziąsło a policzek, co trzy godziny i pamiętać o wypluwaniu rdzeni. Warto też poczytać strony o aborcji farmakologicznej, żeby wiedzieć mniej więcej czego się spodziewać. Polecam womenhelp.org i maszwybor.net


pomyłka miało być "jeśli nie weszłaś jeszcze w 13tc"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na womenhelp.org 75 euro, na womenonweb.org 70-80 euro


Mozesz tez poprosic o obniżenie darowizny. Niektóre dziewczyny placily np. 5 euro. A  w przypadku takiego zestawu masz prawie 100% pewność powodzenia, bez powtarzania, stresu i niepewności jak w przypadku Arthro..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probowal ktos w 13 tyg???

----------


## Karolina :)

> Cześć dziewczyny.. zalatwilam sobie arthatec forte na recepte.. jest to prawie 12 tydz.
> Prosze pomóżcie mi ile mammam wziąść tabletek? Jakie dawki? Jestem z tym sama i nie wiem jakczy to zrobić


Jesteś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Probowal ktos w 13 tyg???


ja w 14 tc, ale zestawem z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomozcie, nie mam gdzie zalatwic arth. Wiem, ze z wow byloby bezpieczniej, ale nie moge tak dlugo czekac. Poza tym nie zorganizuje takich pieniedzy na szybko. Moze ktoras z Was ma na odsprzedanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz tez poprosic o obniżenie darowizny. Niektóre dziewczyny placily np. 5 euro. A  w przypadku takiego zestawu masz prawie 100% pewność powodzenia, bez powtarzania, stresu i niepewności jak w przypadku Arthro..


"Obniżenie darowizny"  :Big Grin:  Darowizna to dar jak sama nazwa wskazuje nie można jej obniżać lub podwyższać bo wtedy nie jest darowizną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomozcie, nie mam gdzie zalatwic arth. Wiem, ze z wow byloby bezpieczniej, ale nie moge tak dlugo czekac. Poza tym nie zorganizuje takich pieniedzy na szybko. Moze ktoras z Was ma na odsprzedanie?


Powiem ci ze ja tez tak myślałam - "7 tydzien, przecież juz nie zdaze, po za tym wow za drogo". Zamowilam z oglaszamy24, durna ja, wplacilam pieniądze na konto, 160 zl. Po trzech dniach przyszla koperta, a w srodku pocięte gazety. Drugie podejście, stad zamowilam, odbior osobisty, 200 zl, jest,jupi, mam 12 tabletek. To byl juz 8 tydzień. Pierwsza dawka nic, druga nic, po trzeciej dwa razy zwymiotowalam. Krwi zero. Po dwoch dniach usg, slowa lekarza "z ciąża wszystko ok, piekne tętno", czarna rozpacz. Chciałam jeszcze raz próbować z Arthrotekiem, ale caly czas czytalam tu i zdecydowalam się napisać do whw. Odpisywaly megaszybko, przelew, nr przesylki i znow stres, czy dojdzie i czy sie uda. Po 12 dniach przyszla paczka, to juz 11 tc, bałam sie strasznie, ale nie bylo zle. Polecam ibum forte, takie zielone tabletki, mi bardzo pomogly przy bólach. No i to do czego zmierzam, stracilam 360 zl na pociete gazety i arthrotek, a moglam miec to juz dawno z głowy. Przemyśl womenhelp

----------


## Zdesperowana14

> ja w 14 tc, ale zestawem z wow


Jaka duża była ciąża? I jak to przeszłaś? Konieczne było łyżeczkowanie? Też jestem w 14 tc, boję się strasznie jak to przejdę. Kiedyś już stosowałam artrotec ale to był 7 tc. Teraz już myślę o wyjeździe do Holandii. Pomocy

----------


## Zdesperowana14

> ja w 14 tc, ale zestawem z wow


Jaka duża była ciąża? I jak to przeszłaś? Konieczne było łyżeczkowanie? Też jestem w 14 tc, boję się strasznie jak to przejdę. Kiedyś już stosowałam artrotec ale to był 7 tc. Teraz już myślę o wyjeździe do Holandii. Pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj wzielam art dzis od rana leje sie ze mnie ale zadnego bolu brzucha zostało mi jeszczr 8 sztuk
Czy mam je przyjąć

----------


## Kitti

Zrobiłam to wczoraj.
Był to mój 2raz bo pierwszy raz tbl założyła mi gin. 2 szt. Krwawił am wyleciała duża wątróbka wielkości dłoni byłam pewna że po sprawie a na USG ciąża!!!
Powiedziała że wie z autopsji że skoro nie rusza mnie to dawka powiększa też mnie nie ruszy... Byłam przerażona że noszę uszkodzone dziecko 
Postanowiłam spróbować jeszcze raz i znalazłam to forum dużo czasu i kombinowania by załatwić receptę ( w związku z tym że znajomy się pomylił udało mi się dostać od niego 2 recepty) ( jeśli się okaże że poskutkowało będę miała do sprzedania 2 opakowania)
Zaczęłam wczoraj o 11 00 Prawie w ogóle mnie nie ruszało i dopiero chwilę przed 3:00 dawkę dostałam krwawienia nie leciało ze mnie zbyt dużo skrzepów. Coś dziwnego jednak wypadło Nie jestem w stanie określić co to było jakby coś jajowata ale w kolorze wątróbki jednak były widoczne jakby żyły lub  mięśnie bardzo mocno chcę wierzyć że to było to
Dzisiaj czuję się o wiele lepiej niż wtedy za pierwszym razem nie mam już wstręt do zapachów i chętnie wypiłam kawę a nawet mam wrażenie że cycki mi oklapły
Przyznam szczerze że kosztowało mnie to masę nerwów i wyrzutów sumienia liczę że mam to za sobą
Kiedy pójść na USG?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś jeszcze?


Tak jestem caly czas..
W domu będę sama, chce to zrobić w sobote od rana, mam 2 opakowania, mysliccie ze uda mi sie w 12 tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomozcie, nie mam gdzie zalatwic arth. Wiem, ze z wow byloby bezpieczniej, ale nie moge tak dlugo czekac. Poza tym nie zorganizuje takich pieniedzy na szybko. Moze ktoras z Was ma na odsprzedanie?


Ja jestem w 12 tyg.. dowiedzilam sie w  8 tyg..
Przez ten caly czas próbowałam cos robic, zdobyc tabletki, nawet chciałam odkupic za 300 zł..
Wczoraj moj chlopak poszedl do lekarza rodzinnego i co? 
Powiedział ze potrzebuje do babci i czy wypisze i bez żadnego pytania wypisal, teraz żałuję ze nie poszliśmy od razu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na spr Arth 16 szt aktualne. Mój adres 
agnieszka121210028@wp.pl  Cena jak pisałam wcześniej. 100 zł +koszt przesylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a po cesarce sie udanie? 
Przy pierwszym dziecku mialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie 601 842 226

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.hermesbagsprice.com/">hermes kelly bag</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.hermesbagsprice.com/">hermes scarf</a></strong>
<br>
*hermes bags online* *<a href="http://www.hermesbagsprice.com/">replica hermes bags</a>* *hermes bags*
Hermes Kelly 32CM : cheap hermes bag, cheap hermes bag,cheap hermes,
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.hermesbagsprice.com/fr/]		[img]http://www.hermesbagspr

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.linksoflondononsale.top/">links of london sweetie bracelet</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.linksoflondononsale.top/">links of london friendship bracelet</a></strong>
<br>
*links of london jewelry*
*<a href="http://www.linksoflondononsale.top/">links of london wholesale</a>*
*links of london sale*

Graduating Purple Links of London Friendship Bracelet [links470188B] - $27.00 : links of london, linksoflondononsale.top
language:
		[url=http://www.linksoflondononsale.top/de/]		[img]http://www.linksoflondononsale.top/langimg/gericon.gif

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.timberlandnewstyle.cc/">timberland discount shoes</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.timberlandnewstyle.cc/">discount timberland boots</a></strong>
<br>
*timberland boot outlet*
 | *timberland outlet*
 | *timberland shoes*
Timberland Men 6 Inch Boots Olive Green Black - $116.00 : Timberland outlet, timberlandnewstyle.cc
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.timb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "Obniżenie darowizny"  Darowizna to dar jak sama nazwa wskazuje nie można jej obniżać lub podwyższać bo wtedy nie jest darowizną.


Mialo byc 50 euro. Zgadzam sie z Toba, ze tak powinno to funkcjonowac, jednak w rzeczywistości wyglada to inaczej. Ponadto wiadome jest to, ze nazywanie tego "darowizna" jest tylko przykrywką dla kupna. Poza tym po co te uwagi. Dla kobiet w potrzebie najważniejsze jest to, ze jest taka możliwość zdobycia srodkow do aborcji. A czy to darowizna czy nie, bo ma najmniejszego znaczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 10 sztuk art tylko oryginalny(w rozsądnej cenie)  lub zestaw z wow. 
Może ktoś ma komu nie będzie potrzebny. 
Jak ktoś ma pisać i podać maila. 
Na pewno się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka duża była ciąża? I jak to przeszłaś? Konieczne było łyżeczkowanie? Też jestem w 14 tc, boję się strasznie jak to przejdę. Kiedyś już stosowałam artrotec ale to był 7 tc. Teraz już myślę o wyjeździe do Holandii. Pomocy


płód miał może 6-8 cm, bóle nie była jakieś straszne, wszystko poszło po dwóch godzinach od pierwszej dawki. Nie miałam problemów z oczyszczaniem, do gina poszłam po jakichś trzech miesiącach dopiero. Moją historię możesz przeczytać na maszwybor net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny Opisz się proszę jak wyglądało krwawienie dzień po
Czy obfite? 
Jestem dzień po. Tzn akcja była wieczorem
Dziś hmmm jak okres, nie jakiś mocny ale jest, krew jasna,zero skrzepów
Nic nie boli.
Wydaje mi się że objawy ciążowe przeszły
Mam nadzieję że to nie jest tylko moja fantazja
Nie widziałam aby wyleciała ze mnie jajko które często opisujecie
Na pewno Wczoraj było trochę skrzepów

Bardzo się niepokoję czy wszystko poszło w porządku

Po jakim czasie powinnam pójść na USG?
Robić beta czy USG jest wystarczające

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 12 tabletek Arthrotecu za 180 zł, odbiór osobisty w Krakowie  :Smile:  Kontakt: monika-mus@wp.pl

----------


## Zdesperowana14

> płód miał może 6-8 cm, bóle nie była jakieś straszne, wszystko poszło po dwóch godzinach od pierwszej dawki. Nie miałam problemów z oczyszczaniem, do gina poszłam po jakichś trzech miesiącach dopiero. Moją historię możesz przeczytać na maszwybor net


Próbuje znaleźć i kiepsko mi to idzie.... Mój jest większy. Jutro przystępuje do działania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też chciałam was zapytać na temat krwawienia u osób którym udało się pozytywnie zakończyć zabieg

Czy mam rozumieć że jeśli krwawienie skończy się szybko to zabieg jest nieudany?
Bo z tego co widzę zapisów każda pani której zabieg się udał krwawiła bardzo długo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Próbuje znaleźć i kiepsko mi to idzie.... Mój jest większy. Jutro przystępuje do działania.


Ja tam czytalam w dziale nasze akcje. Zresztą napisz post, albo swój watek, to dziewczyny podpowiedza co gdzie znaleźć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego WHO nie wysyła przesyłek do Krakowa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego WHO nie wysyła przesyłek do Krakowa?


WHO w ogóle nie wysyła zadnych przesyłek, bo to Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia. Tobie chyba chodzi o WOW, czyli womenonweb?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co słychać? Jak się czujesz?


Dobrze, byłam dzisiaj u ginekologa i stwierdził brak ciąży  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj i przedwczoraj bralam art w sumie razem wzielam 20 tabl jest tylko kreawienie 
Czy moze dojsc jeszcze do poronienia dodam 9tc i zadnego bulu brzucha 
Miał ktoś podobnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WHO w ogóle nie wysyła zadnych przesyłek, bo to Światowa Organizacja Zdrowia. Tobie chyba chodzi o WOW, czyli womenonweb?



Oczywiście masz rację

----------


## kitti

> Dziewczyny pomozcie, nie mam gdzie zalatwic arth. Wiem, ze z wow byloby bezpieczniej, ale nie moge tak dlugo czekac. Poza tym nie zorganizuje takich pieniedzy na szybko. Moze ktoras z Was ma na odsprzedanie?


ja mam , zostało mi opakowanie
dzis ide do gina jak bedzie po mojej mysli mogę sprzedać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego WHO nie wysyła przesyłek do Krakowa?


WOW, bo to zapewne masz na mysli nie wysyla  do pewnych miast, z uwagi na to,.ze służby celne przechowytuja i blokują paczki. Ten problem pewnie dotyczy Krakowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam , zostało mi opakowanie
> dzis ide do gina jak bedzie po mojej mysli mogę sprzedać


Dziekuje. To czekam na info.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WOW, bo to zapewne masz na mysli nie wysyla  do pewnych miast, z uwagi na to,.ze służby celne przechowytuja i blokują paczki. Ten problem pewnie dotyczy Krakowa.


polecam WHW, mi wysyłały do oplskiego, a WOW nie chciały. List bez kontroli celnej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: .netporadnia.pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was zazywala sam misoprostol?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje. To czekam na info.


Udało się!!!!
Nie powiem abym była z siebie dumna Ale przyznam szczerze że Spadł mi kamień z serca jestem po USG brak ciąży jednak macica jeszcze się nie oczyściła
Mam nadzieję że to zrobi bo inaczej czeka mnie zabieg


Mam jeszcze jedną receptę na dwa opakowania jeśli ktoś jest chętny zapraszam do kontaktu
kitti.kitti@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam do odsprzedania  jeden zestaw z whw. kontakt eluha.k@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny wlasnie zaczęłam kuracje z arthrotec. Złamałem 4 tabletki wyjęłam rdzeń i aktualnie mam je pod językiem, po 3 godzinach mam wsiąść kolejne 4 tabletki tak samo i po kolejnych 3 h znow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny wlasnie zaczęłam kuracje z arthrotec. Złamałem 4 tabletki wyjęłam rdzeń i aktualnie mam je pod językiem, po 3 godzinach mam wsiąść kolejne 4 tabletki tak samo i po kolejnych 3 h znow?


Tak. Mnie bez rdzenia nic nie pieklo w buzi a jak jest u ciebie?

----------


## Kitti

> Czesc dziewczyny wlasnie zaczęłam kuracje z arthrotec. Złamałem 4 tabletki wyjęłam rdzeń i aktualnie mam je pod językiem, po 3 godzinach mam wsiąść kolejne 4 tabletki tak samo i po kolejnych 3 h znow?


Ja pierwsze 4 zastosowałam dopochwowo
Po trzech godzinach kolejne dwie pod język 2 dopochwowo
I ostatnią dawkę tak samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Mnie bez rdzenia nic nie pieklo w buzi a jak jest u ciebie?


Mnie rowniez nic nie piekło, wszystko sie rozpuściło i połknęłam. Teraz zaczęły sie dreszcze i gęsia skorka, twarz mam gorąca a resztę ciała chłodna to objawy ze cos sie zaczęło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam dwa opakowania Arthrotec. Kontakt mail natimx1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc dziewczyny wlasnie zaczęłam kuracje z arthrotec. Złamałem 4 tabletki wyjęłam rdzeń i aktualnie mam je pod językiem, po 3 godzinach mam wsiąść kolejne 4 tabletki tak samo i po kolejnych 3 h znow?


Biorę wlasnie druga porcje po pierwszej tylko delikatne dreszcze, mam juz papkę w buzi moge połykać czy ma sie jeszcze rozpuszczać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę wlasnie druga porcje po pierwszej tylko delikatne dreszcze, mam juz papkę w buzi moge połykać czy ma sie jeszcze rozpuszczać?


Zaczęło sie krwawienie i dosyć mocny ból brzucha, strasznie sie boje ze cos moze pójść nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczęło sie krwawienie i dosyć mocny ból brzucha, strasznie sie boje ze cos moze pójść nie tak


Zaczęły sie silne skurcze nie do wytrzymania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczęło sie krwawienie i dosyć mocny ból brzucha, strasznie sie boje ze cos moze pójść nie tak


Po ilu tabletkach zaczęłaś krwawic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po ilu tabletkach zaczęłaś krwawic?


Lekkie krwawienie zaczęło sie po 8 tabletce przy czym jak trzymałam druga porcje tabletek juz 20 min to 1:/4 papki zwymiotowałem, do tego mocne skurcze oraz biegunka przez 40 min, teraz zjadłam i troche ustało ale żadne skrzepy nie wyleciały mam nadzieje ze po następnej dawcę wylecą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lekkie krwawienie zaczęło sie po 8 tabletce przy czym jak trzymałam druga porcje tabletek juz 20 min to 1:/4 papki zwymiotowałem, do tego mocne skurcze oraz biegunka przez 40 min, teraz zjadłam i troche ustało ale żadne skrzepy nie wyleciały mam nadzieje ze po następnej dawcę wylecą...


Tabletki po wyjęciu rdzenia rozpuszczają mi sie w buzi w około 10/15 min i tak je połykam ma to jakis wpływ ? Wlasnie wzięłam 3 dawkę i nadal żadne skrzepy nie wyleciały tylko cały czas oddaje mocz przy ktorym leci mocniej krew. Podpaske rowniez mam mocniej poplamiona wystąpiła temperatura oraz wypieki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

skontaktuj się z nami.

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: .netporadnia.pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki po wyjęciu rdzenia rozpuszczają mi sie w buzi w około 10/15 min i tak je połykam ma to jakis wpływ ? Wlasnie wzięłam 3 dawkę i nadal żadne skrzepy nie wyleciały tylko cały czas oddaje mocz przy ktorym leci mocniej krew. Podpaske rowniez mam mocniej poplamiona wystąpiła temperatura oraz wypieki


Wypadł skrzep, czuje jak ze mnie leci ból jest jak podczas miesiączki znaczy ze sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Ja jestem po art od poniedziałku . raz lam 4 dopochwowo i 2x4 tabletki pod język bez rdzenia. 
Po pierwszej dawce zaczelam krwawic po drogiej leciało dużo. Po trzeciej też. Rano biegunka osłabienie. 
Czułam że się nie udało. Byłam u gina w czwartek bo ciągle krwawie.Jednak diagnoza..... 
Ciąża jest ale w trakcie poronienia. Kazał czekać... Jak do piątku się nie oczyszczenie to są skierowanie do szpitala. 
Czuje się słabo ciągle krwawie.
Choc dziś piersi już nie bolą ale brzuch strasznie. 
U mnie to 6 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wypadł skrzep, czuje jak ze mnie leci ból jest jak podczas miesiączki znaczy ze sie udało?


Na pewno poczujesz czy to "to" 
Tego nie da się nie zauważyć. A który to u ciebie Tc??? 
Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno poczujesz czy to "to" 
> Tego nie da się nie zauważyć. A który to u ciebie Tc??? 
> Powodzenia.


8/9 tc, czuje sie duzo lżejsza ale mimo to boje sie ze mogło sie nie udac w dodatku to moja pierwsza ciąża...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8/9 tc, czuje sie duzo lżejsza ale mimo to boje sie ze mogło sie nie udac w dodatku to moja pierwsza ciąża...


Uda się zobaczysz. Mi co prawda nie wyleciało ale jak byłam na usg to pecherzyk się nie rozwija i lekarz stwierdził że nic z tego nie będzie. Jak sama nie poronie to do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie mam iść. 
Te tabletki moim zdaniem jak nie uda się za pierwszym razem powodują zahamowanie rozwoju zarodka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8/9 tc, czuje sie duzo lżejsza ale mimo to boje sie ze mogło sie nie udac w dodatku to moja pierwsza ciąża...


To nie ma znaczenia która! A już jesteś po całej kuracji???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uda się zobaczysz. Mi co prawda nie wyleciało ale jak byłam na usg to pecherzyk się nie rozwija i lekarz stwierdził że nic z tego nie będzie. Jak sama nie poronie to do szpitala na łyżeczkowanie mam iść. 
> Te tabletki moim zdaniem jak nie uda się za pierwszym razem powodują zahamowanie rozwoju zarodka.


Nie zgadzam sie niestety z tym zahamowaniem. Czasem te tabletki nie robia praktycznie nic. Brałam w 6, 8 i 9 tygodniu. Tylko podczas trzeciego podejścia byla krew ze skrzepami. W poprzednich tylko biegunka. Dwa dni po zabiegu lekarz widzial zdrowy płód z miarowym biciem serca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nie ma znaczenia która! A już jesteś po całej kuracji???


Tak jestem juz po całej kuracji po pierwszej dawcę wystąpiły tylko dreszcze, po drugiej miałam biegunkę oraz bardzo mocne skurcze przez 40 minut natomiast po 3 dawcę wyleciały ze mnie 2 skrzepy jeden mniejszy potem większy i krwawienie było duże, teraz ustało i jest normalne jak podczas miesiączki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, przez ostatnie kilka dni trochę imprezowałam i wczoraj wieczorem zaczęłam delikatnie krwawić, a chciałam zacząć  brać art dzisiaj. Czy to w czymś przeszkadza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, przez ostatnie kilka dni trochę imprezowałam i wczoraj wieczorem zaczęłam delikatnie krwawić, a chciałam zacząć  brać art dzisiaj. Czy to w czymś przeszkadza?


Wydaje mi się że nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jeśli pierwszą dawkę wyplułam po 15 minutach, bo miałam odruch wymiotny, sprawi, że cała sprawa jest już na nic? Poprawić to jeszcze jakąś dawką, czy robić wszystko wg pierwotnego planu, że czekam 3h i kolejne 4 tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jeśli pierwszą dawkę wyplułam po 15 minutach, bo miałam odruch wymiotny, sprawi, że cała sprawa jest już na nic? Poprawić to jeszcze jakąś dawką, czy robić wszystko wg pierwotnego planu, że czekam 3h i kolejne 4 tabletki?


Ile masz tabletek ? Cos sie dzieje po tych pierwszych tabletkach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile masz tabletek ? Cos sie dzieje po tych pierwszych tabletkach?



Mam 20 tabletek. Na razie tylko boli mnie brzuch, jak podczas okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 20 tabletek. Na razie tylko boli mnie brzuch, jak podczas okresu.


Boli coraz bardziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bierz kolejne wg planu. Mozesz trzymać między dziaslem a policzkiem, zeby nie czuć smaku, lub zastosowac dopochwowo. Który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bierz kolejne wg planu. Mozesz trzymać między dziaslem a policzkiem, zeby nie czuć smaku, lub zastosowac dopochwowo. Który to tydzień?


Jestem po drugiej dawce i trochę krwawię, kilka skrzepów wyleciało.
Posłuchałam rad koleżanek i usunęłam rdzeń z tabletek. 4-5 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po drugiej dawce i trochę krwawię, kilka skrzepów wyleciało.
> Posłuchałam rad koleżanek i usunęłam rdzeń z tabletek. 4-5 tydzień


Ja nie wiem po co wy się tak męczyć się i trzymać auto pod językiem przecież można zastosować dopochwowo

----------


## mishon

Dziewczyny ratujcie jestem w 8tc właśnie przyszły do mnie tabletki ale o nazwie cytotec pfizer 200mg dostałam zalecenie żeby brać je po 4 sztuki co 3 godziny.... niestety będę przechodzić to sama bo nikt nie wie.... macie jakieś rady może któraś z Was też je stosowała ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po tym jak za pozno przeczytalam opinie o pani sylwii/martynie ktora mnie oszukala przed ktora ostrzegam !( wyslala mi za 200 zl biale tabl.luzem ;//) znalazlam ogloszenie tej pani - '' a. 781, 278.014 )  . i moge polecic. Nie chce robic nikomu reklamy ale chyba warto polecac sobie osoby godne zaufania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę że teraz mało kto doświadczony się podziela ale chciałam zapytać o radę
Jestem po zabiegu 4dni
Cały czas krwawi Od wczoraj mam mocne skurcze i ból krzyża
Czy to jest normalne po takim czasie?

----------


## mishon

Czytałam że krwawienie może utrzymać się nawet do dwóch tygodni i o ile nie czujesz się źle nie masz gorączki a krew źle nie pachnie to nic się nie dzieje. Wybierasz się do lekarza ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytałam że krwawienie może utrzymać się nawet do dwóch tygodni i o ile nie czujesz się źle nie masz gorączki a krew źle nie pachnie to nic się nie dzieje. Wybierasz się do lekarza ?


Dziękuję za odpowiedź
Lekarza chciałabym jeszcze trochę odciągnąć
Każda wizyta to 200 zł  :Frown:  na to wszystko poszło już tyle pieniędzy....
Byłam u lekarza 3 dni po zabiegu powiedział że jeśli nie oczyszcza się za tydzień to proponuję zabieg- oczywiście nie za darmo, Dlatego zastanawiam się czy trochę nie naciąga mnie na kasę?
Krew nie pachnie brzydko jest krwistoczerwona ale mam bardzo dużo śluzu który jest cały czas podbarwiony krwią
Dzisiaj po kilku dniach dostałam mocnych skurcze nie wiem skąd się to wzięło i dlaczego w takim okresie
Za dwa tygodnie wyjeżdżam na wakacje i trochę się boję żeby coś złego się tam nie stało dlatego naprawdę nie bardzo wiem co robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś zna odpowiedź kiedy po wszystkim można zacząć współżyć? 
Mój partner o niczym nie wie Martwię się że zacznie się niepokoić i dopytywać o co chodzi

Czy to również prawda że podczas krwawienia po zabiegu nie można używać tamponów? Dlaczego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś zna odpowiedź kiedy po wszystkim można zacząć współżyć? 
> Mój partner o niczym nie wie Martwię się że zacznie się niepokoić i dopytywać o co chodzi
> 
> Czy to również prawda że podczas krwawienia po zabiegu nie można używać tamponów? Dlaczego?


Rozpoczęcie współżycia to sprawa indywidualna. Jesli dobrze sie czujesz i masz ochotę, to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie. Uzyj koniecznie prezerwatywy, bo w macicy jest otwarta rana i łatwo o infekcje. Poza tym płodność wraca szybko. Tampony sa zakazane, bo macica musi sie oczyszczac, tresci musza swobodnie wyplywac, a nie gnic w srodku, przytkane watą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja vhce zrobic to dzis 10 tc zalamana jestem i sje boje. Po jakim czasie do lekarza czy lepiej po wzieciu tabletek jechac do szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja vhce zrobic to dzis 10 tc zalamana jestem i sje boje. Po jakim czasie do lekarza czy lepiej po wzieciu tabletek jechac do szpitala.



I jak zaczęłaś?? Jak planujesz wziąść?? Obserwuj siebie w trakcie i po. Jak zauważysz coś niepokojacego to wtedy jedz. Ja np. Nie byłam od razu tylko po 3 dniach. Jak dopochwowo bierzesz to obrazu nie jedz na IP. Bo moga wykryć tabletki. One do 72h mogą się rozpuszcza. Powodzenia!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mam dzieci muszę je położyć spać i zaczynam myślę że najpóźniej za dwie godziny. Strasznie się boję... Do tego dziś jakoś fatalnie się czuje sama z siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam dzieci muszę je położyć spać i zaczynam myślę że najpóźniej za dwie godziny. Strasznie się boję... Do tego dziś jakoś fatalnie się czuje sama z siebie.


A po co to brać na noc? Cala akcja moze potrwać nawet 8-10 h, i trzeba caly czas byc aktywnym zeby pomoc macicy. To cala noc z glowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po co to brać na noc? Cala akcja moze potrwać nawet 8-10 h, i trzeba caly czas byc aktywnym zeby pomoc macicy. To cala noc z glowy.


Popieram. Ja bralam na noc i popełniłem błąd. Chodziłam cała nic sprzątałam i wogole. Potem żałowałam. Mogłam wziąść w dzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wdzien niedM rady bo dzieci... wiec wole na noc przynajmniej one beda spac i nie beda zWracac miglowy ... jakos przetrwam... nie chce ce by parzyly ze cos mnie boli czy cos innego...do rana bede po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak szlyscie sprawdzic to mowilyscie ze w ciazytygodniu bylyscie czy cos. Comowilyscie lekarzowi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wdzien niedM rady bo dzieci... wiec wole na noc przynajmniej one beda spac i nie beda zWracac miglowy ... jakos przetrwam... nie chce ce by parzyly ze cos mnie boli czy cos innego...do rana bede po


Bardzo Ci współczuję, ale ta decyzja jest ogromnie ryzykowna. Podczas brania tych tabletek możesz stracić nawet przytomność z bólu. Nie powinnaś być sama. Poszukaj kogoś kto może być dla Ciebie wsparciem. Może jeszcze poczekaj na lepszą chwilę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam pierwsza dawke narazie mam drwszcze boli mnie ale leciutko w krzyzu i podbrzuszu...zobaczymy jak bedzie dalej.

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.rolexomega.me/">wholesale replica</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.rolexomega.me/">knock off rolex</a></strong>
<br>
*rolex replica*
 | *<a href="http://www.rolexomega.me/">rolex replica</a>*
 | *replica rolex*
OMEGA Watches: De Ville Prestige Co-Axial 32.7*mm - Yellow gold on leather strap - 424.58.33.20.55.002 [fd30] - $217.00 : replica omega watches, rolexomega.me
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wzielam ostatniej dawki tak mnie przeczycscilo ze szok. Strasznie rzygalam. Do 5 nie spalam i sedzialam w lazience. Bol okropny. Mam wrazenie ze wylecialo wszystko ze wylecialo wszystko. Ale jade do ip sprawdzic bo boli mnie strasznie do tej pory i leje sie ze mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wzielam ostatniej dawki tak mnie przeczycscilo ze szok. Strasznie rzygalam. Do 5 nie spalam i sedzialam w lazience. Bol okropny. Mam wrazenie ze wylecialo wszystko ze wylecialo wszystko. Ale jade do ip sprawdzic bo boli mnie strasznie do tej pory i leje sie ze mnie.



Ojejjjj współczuję. Jedź sprawdź teraz co się dzieje i napisz koniecznie czy się udało. 
Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekam w szpitalu na dalsze badania. Macica czysta wedlug usg ale lekarz byl zaniepokoiony krwawieniem dosc mocnym. I czekay n wyniki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wzielam ostatniej dawki tak mnie przeczycscilo ze szok. Strasznie rzygalam. Do 5 nie spalam i sedzialam w lazience. Bol okropny. Mam wrazenie ze wylecialo wszystko ze wylecialo wszystko. Ale jade do ip sprawdzic bo boli mnie strasznie do tej pory i leje sie ze mnie.



Ojejjjj współczuję. Jedź sprawdź teraz co się dzieje i napisz koniecznie czy się udało. 
Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejes

Mam 12 tabletek. Jak najlepiej je zażywać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 12 tabletek. Jak najlepiej je zażywać?


   Pytasz o drogę podania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytasz o drogę podania?


Drogę znam. Tylko chce się upewnić czarno m białym ile doustnie A ile dopochwowo i w jakim.czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogę znam. Tylko chce się upewnić czarno m białym ile doustnie A ile dopochwowo i w jakim.czasie


Poczytaj tu : womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org, womenonwaves.org i maszwybor.net. Czarno na białym, wszystko o aborcji farmakologicznej i nie tylko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl/
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne.
Moge wyslac za pobraniem ze spr zawartosci.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - Ryki i okolice,woj lubelskie
Pozdrawiam Sylwia 577 214 933
Cena 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mialam wziasc 3x 4tabletki do ustnie. Ale przyjelam tylko dwie dawki bo nie dLam rady wziasc trzeciej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostało mi 4 tabletki oryginalnego Misoprostolu Misoprost-200. 
Jest to pozostałośc po udanej kuracji zestawem z Mifepristonem pochodzącym 
z zaufanego źrodła - od pani, która juz drugi raz w ciagu 2 lat uratowała mi tymi 
lekami tyłek  :Smile: )) 
Wczoraj zrobiłam USG i mam juz pewność 100 procentową, ze juz nie jest 
mi do niczego potrzebny!!! 
Odsprzedam go za symboliczne 100 zł. najlepiej komuś w potrzebie albo 
komuś kto ma juz kupiony zestaw z czterema Misoprostolami jak te z womenek 
ale  nie ma dodatkowego Misoprostolu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 7 tc. Mam 12 tabletek Art. Jak ka dawkowac ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę że teraz mało kto doświadczony się podziela ale chciałam zapytać o radę
> Jestem po zabiegu 4dni
> Cały czas krwawi Od wczoraj mam mocne skurcze i ból krzyża
> Czy to jest normalne po takim czasie?


Ja też jestem 4 dni po zabiegu i mam takie same objawy, bóle mi w pracy baaardzo przeszkadzają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie bede sciemniac... Raz wykonalam to na sobie.  12 szt ktore mi zostaly odsprzedalam i drugie cale tez ( mialam 2 )  to drugie kupil pan ktory mnie ostrzegl ( osoba od ktorej kupil kiedys miala przez to problemy z policja , jego wzywali na swiadka) i teraz mega sie boje... Czy ja tez bd miala problemy ? Co musi sie stac zeby się tym ktos zainteresowal ?? Jak w razie czego sie tlumaczyc ????? Co mi grozi ???
Prosze odp bo się boje....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie bede sciemniac... Raz wykonalam to na sobie.  12 szt ktore mi zostaly odsprzedalam i drugie cale tez ( mialam 2 )  to drugie kupil pan ktory mnie ostrzegl ( osoba od ktorej kupil kiedys miala przez to problemy z policja , jego wzywali na swiadka) i teraz mega sie boje... Czy ja tez bd miala problemy ? Co musi sie stac zeby się tym ktos zainteresowal ?? Jak w razie czego sie tlumaczyc ????? Co mi grozi ???
> Prosze odp bo się boje....


   A wysyłałaś czy odebrał osobiście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie bede sciemniac... Raz wykonalam to na sobie.  12 szt ktore mi zostaly odsprzedalam i drugie cale tez ( mialam 2 )  to drugie kupil pan ktory mnie ostrzegl ( osoba od ktorej kupil kiedys miala przez to problemy z policja , jego wzywali na swiadka) i teraz mega sie boje... Czy ja tez bd miala problemy ? Co musi sie stac zeby się tym ktos zainteresowal ?? Jak w razie czego sie tlumaczyc ????? Co mi grozi ???
> Prosze odp bo się boje....


Sprzedaż tabletek na poronienie jest traktowana jako pomoc w aborcji, kodeks karny przewiduje karę do trzech lat wiezienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedaż tabletek na poronienie jest traktowana jako pomoc w aborcji, kodeks karny przewiduje karę do trzech lat wiezienia.


   Tak, przewiduje, ale pod warunkiem,że ktoś będzie w stanie udowodnić jej,że sprzedała tabletki poronne, w co bardzo wątpię, bo jak wiadomo wszem i wobec Arthrotec nie jest w Polsce zarejestrowany jako lek wczesnoporonny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, przewiduje, ale pod warunkiem,że ktoś będzie w stanie udowodnić jej,że sprzedała tabletki poronne, w co bardzo wątpię, bo jak wiadomo wszem i wobec Arthrotec nie jest w Polsce zarejestrowany jako lek wczesnoporonny.


Jak ktos chce uderzyc psa, to znajdzie kij. Tym bardziej, ze co druga mądra tu pisze w ogłoszeniu "sprzedam tabletki na poronienie". Wystarczy wpisac w google "aresztowania za sprzedaz tabletek poronnych" i poczytac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak ktos chce uderzyc psa, to znajdzie kij. Tym bardziej, ze co druga mądra tu pisze w ogłoszeniu "sprzedam tabletki na poronienie". Wystarczy wpisac w google "aresztowania za sprzedaz tabletek poronnych" i poczytac.


    Nie strasz dziewczyny, ona sprzedała tylko jedno opakowanie. Po co jej wkręcasz, czasu już i tak nie cofnie. Poza tym nie wiesz jak sformułowała ogłoszenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie strasz dziewczyny, ona sprzedała tylko jedno opakowanie. Po co jej wkręcasz, czasu już i tak nie cofnie. Poza tym nie wiesz jak sformułowała ogłoszenie.


Zadala pytanie, to jej odpowiedzialam. Czy jak ukradne jeden rower, to nie jestem złodziejem, bo to "tylko jeden" rower ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisalam : odsprzedam tabletki . rozsadna cena. Tyle. Bez tegona co one sa itp.
Tak wysylalam kurierem . u kuriera podalam ze w srodku sa ozdoby. A tytul przelewu byl za zegarek . mam sie czego bac? Jak mam sie z tego tlumaczyc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisalam : odsprzedam tabletki . rozsadna cena. Tyle. Bez tegona co one sa itp.
> Tak wysylalam kurierem . u kuriera podalam ze w srodku sa ozdoby. A tytul przelewu byl za zegarek . mam sie czego bac? Jak mam sie z tego tlumaczyc?


    Spokojnie, nie masz się czego bać. Nie stresuj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisalam : odsprzedam tabletki . rozsadna cena. Tyle. Bez tegona co one sa itp.
> Tak wysylalam kurierem . u kuriera podalam ze w srodku sa ozdoby. A tytul przelewu byl za zegarek . mam sie czego bac? Jak mam sie z tego tlumaczyc?


Polskie prawo w ogole zakazuje odsprzedazy lekow na receptę, a tym bardziej przesyłania ich pocztą. A jeszcze jak widac ewidentne kombinowanie, bo przelew za zegarek, na kopercie ozdoby, a w srodku tabletki, tym bardziej jest to podejrzane. Sąd nie jest glupi i dobrze wie na co sa te tabletki, a ogloszenie jest przeciez umieszczone w watku Arthrotec na poronienie  :Smile:  a nie Arthrotec na stawy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polskie prawo w ogole zakazuje odsprzedazy lekow na receptę, a tym bardziej przesyłania ich pocztą. A jeszcze jak widac ewidentne kombinowanie, bo przelew za zegarek, na kopercie ozdoby, a w srodku tabletki, tym bardziej jest to podejrzane. Sąd nie jest glupi i dobrze wie na co sa te tabletki, a ogloszenie jest przeciez umieszczone w watku Arthrotec na poronienie  a nie Arthrotec na stawy


  Wez sie uspokoj.Jak by ktos mial wszystkie przsylki mial sprawdzac,to ja nie wiem co by sie dzialo.Prawda jest taka,ze policja,sad i prokuratura ma to gdzies.Internet az kipi od takich ogloszen a niektorzy sprzedaja to latami i wymiar sprawiedliwosci ma to w glebokim powazaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w piatek tydzień temu robiłam zabieg opisywałam go tu juz, Po pierwszej dawcę miałam tylko dreszcze i lekka gorączkę po drugiej straszna biegunkę i skurcze które ledwo co wytrzymałam, natomiast po 3 wyleciały skrzepy do teraz mam krwawienie dosyć mocne. Udało sie ? Był to 8/9 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skad możemy wiedzieć ? Zbadaj się, to sie dowiesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dziś biorę arth.  Wszystko mam przygotowane. Będę brać 3x4 tabletki między dziąsła A policzki. Czy lepiej może dopochwowo? 
Trzymajcie kciuki bo strach mnie bierze Ale chce mieć to już za soba

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.discountlinksoflondon.top/">links of london sweetie bracelet</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.discountlinksoflondon.top/">links of london friendship bracelet</a></strong>
<br>
http://www.girltiffany.com/  tiffany outlet,tiffany jewelry outlet,tiffany and co outlet,tiffany outlet online,tiffany outlet store,tiffany outlet locations,cheap tiffany & co,cheap tiffany & co jewelry,tiffany jewelry, tiffany & co, tiffany and co,wholesale tiffany jewelry, tiffany,cheap tiffany,tiffany rings,tiffany silver
*links of london outlet*
 | *links of london wholesale*
 | *links of london sale*
Links Of London Friendship Bracelet--Pink [links670428B] - $28.00 : links of london, discountlinksoflondon.top
language:
		[url=http://www.discountlinksoflondon.top/de/]		[img]http://www.discountlinksoflondon.top/langimg/gericon.gif[

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dziś biorę arth.  Wszystko mam przygotowane. Będę brać 3x4 tabletki między dziąsła A policzki. Czy lepiej może dopochwowo? 
> Trzymajcie kciuki bo strach mnie bierze Ale chce mieć to już za soba


Ja bralam jedna dawkę do pochwalony a reszta pod język bez rdzenia. Napisz czy się uda i nie bój się!!!! 
Powodzenia dla ciebie i jak masz obawy to pisz.tez jestem świeżo po zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam jedna dawkę do pochwalony a reszta pod język bez rdzenia. Napisz czy się uda i nie bój się!!!! 
> Powodzenia dla ciebie i jak masz obawy to pisz.tez jestem świeżo po zabiegu.


Super ze jesteś.
I 14 wzielam 1 dawke.  4 pod język
  O 14.50 poszłam siku.  Na podpasce krew. Zmieniłam. Przed chwilą ukluciei wyleciał skrzep.  Nic.mnie nie boli. Żadnych skurczu. Przed chwilą pełno mniejszych sktzepow na papierze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super ze jesteś.
> I 14 wzielam 1 dawke.  4 pod język
>   O 14.50 poszłam siku.  Na podpasce krew. Zmieniłam. Przed chwilą ukluciei wyleciał skrzep.  Nic.mnie nie boli. Żadnych skurczu. Przed chwilą pełno mniejszych sktzepow na papierze


U mnie było podobnie. Weź kolejna dawkę. 
Będziesz czeka  czuła że to wyleci. Ze mnie też leciało dużo skrzepow  po 2 i 3 dawce była biegunka.uda się zobaczysz i nie panikuj wyrazie co.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer kupiony w aptece .Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer kupiony w aptece .Tel.785622605


   W jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie było podobnie. Weź kolejna dawkę. 
> Będziesz czeka  czuła że to wyleci. Ze mnie też leciało dużo skrzepow  po 2 i 3 dawce była biegunka.uda się zobaczysz i nie panikuj wyrazie co.


O 17 wzielam kolejne 4. Prawie zwymiotowalam. Krew leci ciągle ze skrzepami większymi i mniejszymi. Jakoś przed 18 poczułam ze wyleciało coś większego. Naprawdę skrzep największy ze wszystkich i razem z nim był taki jakby biały glut też sporej wielkości .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zeszłym tyg we wtorek była trzecia proba dzis od godz 11.30 bol krzyża i brzucha nie do wytrzymania
O godz 17 kawał wątrubki a o 20.30 na podpasce ciezko to nazwac ale chyba płod miał zyłki 
Nie jestem z siebie dumna ale też niemoge sobie pozwolic na kolejne dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 17 wzielam kolejne 4. Prawie zwymiotowalam. Krew leci ciągle ze skrzepami większymi i mniejszymi. Jakoś przed 18 poczułam ze wyleciało coś większego. Naprawdę skrzep największy ze wszystkich i razem z nim był taki jakby biały glut też sporej wielkości .


Po 20 ciągle leciały skrzepy. Nagle poczułam mocny skurcz. Poszłam do łazienki sprawdzić i wyleciało coś wielkości pięści . Całe brązowe i we krwi. Dziś krwawie Ale czuję się w miarę ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie . rozsadna cena 
Wiktoria.  57'5 8'23' 4'97

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo bym prosiła o odpowiedź kogoś kto jest doświadczony
Jestem 12 dni po zabiegu około 4 dni już nie krwawię mam lekkie plamienia
Lekarz powiedział że nie jestem wyczyszczona do końca i trzeba zrobić zabieg

Pamiętam że czytałam to na forum tylko w tej chwili niestety nie mogę znaleźć gdzie to było dziewczyny które wypowiadały się właśnie na ten temat że nie ma co Za bardzo spieszyć się z zabiegiem
Że czasami krwawienie po jakimś czasie wraca
Że czasami krwawienie po jakimś czasie wraca za 5 dni wyjeżdżam na wakacje za granicę powiem szczerze że kompletnie nie wiem co mam ze sobą robić
Co poradzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba lepiej isc na to lyzeczkowanie i miec z glowy, niz potem na wyjezdzie martwic sie ze cos gnije w srodku i gdzie tam szukać lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba lepiej isc na to lyzeczkowanie i miec z glowy, niz potem na wyjezdzie martwic sie ze cos gnije w srodku i gdzie tam szukać lekarza.


   W zupełności zgadzam się z tą wypowiedzą. Łyżeczkowanie wcale nie jest takie straszne jak by się mogło wydawać. A jeśli jedziesz na wczasy za granicę, to tym bardziej powinnaś to wszystko załatwić przed wyjazdem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo bym prosiła o odpowiedź kogoś kto jest doświadczony
> Jestem 12 dni po zabiegu około 4 dni już nie krwawię mam lekkie plamienia
> Lekarz powiedział że nie jestem wyczyszczona do końca i trzeba zrobić zabieg
> 
> Pamiętam że czytałam to na forum tylko w tej chwili niestety nie mogę znaleźć gdzie to było dziewczyny które wypowiadały się właśnie na ten temat że nie ma co Za bardzo spieszyć się z zabiegiem
> Że czasami krwawienie po jakimś czasie wraca
> Że czasami krwawienie po jakimś czasie wraca za 5 dni wyjeżdżam na wakacje za granicę powiem szczerze że kompletnie nie wiem co mam ze sobą robić
> Co poradzicie?


Powiem tak. 
Też jestem po ale podnadzorem gina. Oczywiście on nic nie wie. Tez do końca się nie oczyscilam . Zostały skrzepy i wogole. 
Też chciał abym poszła na łyżeczkowanie ale widział że kręcę nosem i zrobiliśmy inaczej. Dał antybiotyk i inne tabletki i wtedy dopiero poszło. Czułam że oczyscilam się sama. 
Teraz za tydzien znów mam wizytę. I zobaczymy. 
Ja na twoim miejscu bym nie ryzykowala. Poszłabym na zabieg albo jeszcze raz do gina i powiedziała  że wyjeżdżam. 
Po co masz się martwic i stresować a nawet jak pójdziesz na zabieg to na drogi dzień wypuszczają. I będzie pewność że tam czysto jest. 
Teraz ty jesteś najważniejsza i twoje zdrowie. 
Napisz nam jak zdecydujesz. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zostało mi 4 tabletki oryginalnego Misoprostolu Misoprost-200. 
> Jest to pozostałośc po udanej kuracji zestawem z Mifepristonem pochodzącym 
> z zaufanego źrodła - od pani, która juz drugi raz w ciagu 2 lat uratowała mi tymi 
> lekami tyłek )) 
> Wczoraj zrobiłam USG i mam juz pewność 100 procentową, ze juz nie jest 
> mi do niczego potrzebny!!! 
> Odsprzedam go za symboliczne 100 zł. najlepiej komuś w potrzebie albo 
> komuś kto ma juz kupiony zestaw z czterema Misoprostolami jak te z womenek 
> ale  nie ma dodatkowego Misoprostolu.


Czy masz jeszcze tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat:netporadnia.pl/
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy masz jeszcze tabletki


   Ja mam ale Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam bardzo mało czasu ponieważ wyjazd wypada w sobotę
Jutro już jest wtorek zanim dostanę się do jakiegoś lekarza pewnie zabieg Musiałabym wykonać dzień lub dwa przed wyjazdem Boję się że to również jest zbyt ryzykowne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam bardzo mało czasu ponieważ wyjazd wypada w sobotę
> Jutro już jest wtorek zanim dostanę się do jakiegoś lekarza pewnie zabieg Musiałabym wykonać dzień lub dwa przed wyjazdem Boję się że to również jest zbyt ryzykowne


  My Ci poradzilysmy co zrobic,reszta nalezy do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

781278014 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż cały zestaw? Chodzi mi o taki jak na women on web. Jestem prawie w 9tyg. Zależy mi na czasie,a na womenkach czeka się od 5 do 11 dni na przesyłkę i w dodatku nie wysyłają do mojego województwa. Zastanawiam się również nad samym arthrotec, ale boję się że nie zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż cały zestaw? Chodzi mi o taki jak na women on web. Jestem prawie w 9tyg. Zależy mi na czasie,a na womenkach czeka się od 5 do 11 dni na przesyłkę i w dodatku nie wysyłają do mojego województwa. Zastanawiam się również nad samym arthrotec, ale boję się że nie zadziała.


Skontaktuj się z womenhelp.org (WHW). One wysylaja do wszystkich województw. A 9 tdz to jeszcze nie dramat. Ja robilam w czternastym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skontaktuj się z womenhelp.org (WHW). One wysylaja do wszystkich województw. A 9 tdz to jeszcze nie dramat. Ja robilam w czternastym.


Czytalam, że najlepiej przeprowadzić ten zabieg do 9tego tygodnia, później zwiększa się ryzyko. Bardzo się boję, dlatego chciałabym zrobić to jak najszybciej,a odbierając paczkę  będę już w 11stym tygodniu  :Frown:  doradzcie, czy zamiast tego zastosować sam arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bralam jedna dawkę do pochwalony a reszta pod język bez rdzenia. Napisz czy się uda i nie bój się!!!! 
> Powodzenia dla ciebie i jak masz obawy to pisz.tez jestem świeżo po zabiegu.


Szukam dobrego źródła z tabletkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zostało mi 4 tabletki oryginalnego Misoprostolu Misoprost-200. 
> Jest to pozostałośc po udanej kuracji zestawem z Mifepristonem pochodzącym 
> z zaufanego źrodła - od pani, która juz drugi raz w ciagu 2 lat uratowała mi tymi 
> lekami tyłek )) 
> Wczoraj zrobiłam USG i mam juz pewność 100 procentową, ze juz nie jest 
> mi do niczego potrzebny!!! 
> Odsprzedam go za symboliczne 100 zł. najlepiej komuś w potrzebie albo 
> komuś kto ma juz kupiony zestaw z czterema Misoprostolami jak te z womenek 
> ale  nie ma dodatkowego Misoprostolu.


Podaj mi namiar na ta panią potrzebuje dobrego źródła leków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytalam, że najlepiej przeprowadzić ten zabieg do 9tego tygodnia, później zwiększa się ryzyko. Bardzo się boję, dlatego chciałabym zrobić to jak najszybciej,a odbierając paczkę  będę już w 11stym tygodniu  doradzcie, czy zamiast tego zastosować sam arthrotec?


Rob jak uwazasz. Pamiętaj ze z Arthrotekiem moze sie nie udac, i ciaza bedzie coraz starsza i coraz mniej czasu na ewentualny zestaw od women. Na maszwybor.net mozesz poczytac, wiele dziewczyn bierze powyzej 9 tc i nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam dobrego źródła z tabletkami


   Polecam - 601 842 226

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny  :Smile: 
niecałe dwa tygodnie temu dowiedziałam się o ciąży. Nie muszę opisywać co czułam dowiadując się o wpadce. Decyzja po paru godzinach ciężkich myśli - zestaw z wow i przerwanie. Równolegle kupiłam przez internet A...F, który otrzymałam już po 3 dniach. Paczka z wow nadal nie przyszła, była nadana Poste Restante, codziennie jestem na poczcie. Trzy dni temu, kiedy wg gini i mojego kalendarza byłam w 4tc wzięłam A...F, 3 dawki po 4 co 3 godziny pod język na 30 minut, wypluwając "parzące" części. Był ze mną mój luby, czuwał i ..w zasadzie to tyle było jego roli  bo poza dreszczami, gorączką i biegunką było całkiem znośnie. Czułam się jakbym dostała okres, nie bolało mnie tak jak inne dziewczyny na forum opisują. Po pierwszej dawce zrobiło mi się zimno, po drugiej momentalnie zaczęło ze mnie lecieć skrzepy ze śluzem i krwią. Po trzeciej dawce lało się ze mnie z każdego otworu. Trwało to może z dwie godziny, później gorączka spadła, było nadal zimno, nie lało już się ze mnie a czułam się tak jak podczas okresu, z tym że brzuch mnie tak nie bolał. Po 4h zniknęła biegunka, przestały mnie boleć piersi, nie odczuwałam towarzyszącej przez 3 tygodnie guli w gardle ani mdłości. Dzisiaj po 3 dniach ledwo plamię. Jutro idę do gini na "piną konsultację medyczną"(wstępnie miałam przyjść po 5tc na echo serca i badania), powiem o krwawieniu i mam nadzieję że potwierdzi ona poronienie. Trzymajcie kciuki. Jeśli jakaś dziewczyna chce porozmawiać - gg4077102, opowiem trochę więcej i ze szczegółami. Jeśli nie udało się (a mam takie obawy ze względu na brak bóli brzucha i szybkie zakończenie całej operacji), wezmę zestaw z Wow (o ile nadejdzie).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam dobrego źródła z tabletkami


Pisz stec33@wp.pl 
Podam wszystko i powiem co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo bym prosiła o odpowiedź kogoś kto jest doświadczony
> Jestem 12 dni po zabiegu około 4 dni już nie krwawię mam lekkie plamienia
> Lekarz powiedział że nie jestem wyczyszczona do końca i trzeba zrobić zabieg
> 
> Pamiętam że czytałam to na forum tylko w tej chwili niestety nie mogę znaleźć gdzie to było dziewczyny które wypowiadały się właśnie na ten temat że nie ma co Za bardzo spieszyć się z zabiegiem
> Że czasami krwawienie po jakimś czasie wraca
> Że czasami krwawienie po jakimś czasie wraca za 5 dni wyjeżdżam na wakacje za granicę powiem szczerze że kompletnie nie wiem co mam ze sobą robić
> Co poradzicie?


Hej. I jaka podjelas decyzję???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytalam, że najlepiej przeprowadzić ten zabieg do 9tego tygodnia, później zwiększa się ryzyko. Bardzo się boję, dlatego chciałabym zrobić to jak najszybciej,a odbierając paczkę  będę już w 11stym tygodniu  doradzcie, czy zamiast tego zastosować sam arthrotec?


Zamawiaj zestaw z WOW lub WHW po pierwsze masz prawie 100% pewność, ze sie uda, a po drugie nie.bedziesz tego tak ciężko przechodziła jak przy zastosowaniu Arthro. Ja uzylam zestawu w prawie 11 tygodniu i wszystko bylo ok. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ona w podjęciu decyzji pomogło również trochę znajoma która żeby przyspieszyć sprawę wpadła na pomysł by udać się jutro na SOR
Ponieważ w sobotę mam wylot w żaden inny sposób nie udałoby mi się zrobić zabiegu bo niestety są terminy na sorze powiem że w sobotę wylatuje na wakacje i żeby lekarz zadecydował czy zabieg powinnam wykonać teraz czy po powrocie w końcu oni chyba będą wiedzieć lepiej ode mnie gdy zrobię badania określony co robić więc odezwę się pewnie pojutrze i powiem jak poszło No i dziękuję za zainteresowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Pań posiada zdjęcie oryginalnego zestawu z WOW? Chce zamówić za pobraniem z portalu ogłaszamy.pl i móc porównać z tym co przyjdzie. Jeśli macie informacje co do koloru tabletek będę bardzo wdzięczna. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Pań posiada zdjęcie oryginalnego zestawu z WOW? Chce zamówić za pobraniem z portalu ogłaszamy.pl i móc porównać z tym co przyjdzie. Jeśli macie informacje co do koloru tabletek będę bardzo wdzięczna. Pozdrawiam


Hej. Ja bym nie radziła ci tam zamawiać. Sami oszuści!!!!! Sama jestem stratna 500 zł. 
Poszukaj zaufanego źródła. 
Ja tamta stronę odradzam!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Ja bym nie radziła ci tam zamawiać. Sami oszuści!!!!! Sama jestem stratna 500 zł. 
> Poszukaj zaufanego źródła. 
> Ja tamta stronę odradzam!!!!


A posiada Pani jakiś namiar? Rejestrowalam w WHW i niestety nie mogą wysłać paczki w okolice Poznania, podałam też adres na Kujawsko- pomorskie i tam również nie  :Frown:  Zdecydowałam się na WHW,bo czytałam,ze wysyłają do wszystkich województw, ale okazało się, ze to nieprawda  :Frown:  zależy mi bardzo na czasie, a dalsze kombinowanie tylko wydłuży czas oczekiwania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny 
> niecałe dwa tygodnie temu dowiedziałam się o ciąży. Nie muszę opisywać co czułam dowiadując się o wpadce. Decyzja po paru godzinach ciężkich myśli - zestaw z wow i przerwanie. Równolegle kupiłam przez internet A...F, który otrzymałam już po 3 dniach. Paczka z wow nadal nie przyszła, była nadana Poste Restante, codziennie jestem na poczcie. Trzy dni temu, kiedy wg gini i mojego kalendarza byłam w 4tc wzięłam A...F, 3 dawki po 4 co 3 godziny pod język na 30 minut, wypluwając "parzące" części. Był ze mną mój luby, czuwał i ..w zasadzie to tyle było jego roli  bo poza dreszczami, gorączką i biegunką było całkiem znośnie. Czułam się jakbym dostała okres, nie bolało mnie tak jak inne dziewczyny na forum opisują. Po pierwszej dawce zrobiło mi się zimno, po drugiej momentalnie zaczęło ze mnie lecieć skrzepy ze śluzem i krwią. Po trzeciej dawce lało się ze mnie z każdego otworu. Trwało to może z dwie godziny, później gorączka spadła, było nadal zimno, nie lało już się ze mnie a czułam się tak jak podczas okresu, z tym że brzuch mnie tak nie bolał. Po 4h zniknęła biegunka, przestały mnie boleć piersi, nie odczuwałam towarzyszącej przez 3 tygodnie guli w gardle ani mdłości. Dzisiaj po 3 dniach ledwo plamię. Jutro idę do gini na "piną konsultację medyczną"(wstępnie miałam przyjść po 5tc na echo serca i badania), powiem o krwawieniu i mam nadzieję że potwierdzi ona poronienie. Trzymajcie kciuki. Jeśli jakaś dziewczyna chce porozmawiać - gg4077102, opowiem trochę więcej i ze szczegółami. Jeśli nie udało się (a mam takie obawy ze względu na brak bóli brzucha i szybkie zakończenie całej operacji), wezmę zestaw z Wow (o ile nadejdzie).


Witaj! Jak po wizycie u ginekologa? Czy jesli nie jestes w ciazy i przyjdzie do Ciebie zestaw to byłabyś chetna go odsprzedać? Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A posiada Pani jakiś namiar? Rejestrowalam w WHW i niestety nie mogą wysłać paczki w okolice Poznania, podałam też adres na Kujawsko- pomorskie i tam również nie  Zdecydowałam się na WHW,bo czytałam,ze wysyłają do wszystkich województw, ale okazało się, ze to nieprawda  zależy mi bardzo na czasie, a dalsze kombinowanie tylko wydłuży czas oczekiwania.


Co ty opowiadasz? Mi wyslaly do wielkopolskiego, a mojej kuzynce do Bydgoszczy. Na jakiej stronie sie rejestrowalas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty opowiadasz? Mi wyslaly do wielkopolskiego, a mojej kuzynce do Bydgoszczy. Na jakiej stronie sie rejestrowalas?


Adres strony to womanhelp.org. Przyznaje,ze pisalam jeszcze o zmniejszenie darowizny, bo moja sytuacja finansowa jest kiepska. Zgodzili się na 30euro. Dopisujac,ze ostatnio mają problem ze służba celna w Poznaniu, tak więc podałam adres na Kujawsko-pomorskie i dostałam odpowiedź z lista województw, które są bezpieczne,a z ta lista nic nie zwojuje  :Frown:  Dawno temu zamawiałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Adres strony to womanhelp.org. Przyznaje,ze pisalam jeszcze o zmniejszenie darowizny, bo moja sytuacja finansowa jest kiepska. Zgodzili się na 30euro. Dopisujac,ze ostatnio mają problem ze służba celna w Poznaniu, tak więc podałam adres na Kujawsko-pomorskie i dostałam odpowiedź z lista województw, które są bezpieczne,a z ta lista nic nie zwojuje  Dawno temu zamawiałaś?


Miesiąc temu. Czekałam 10 dni. Ale ja poprosilam o przesylke nierejestrowana, bo tak mi doradzily dziewczyny na maszwybor.net. I przyszla normalna koperta, zwykly list, nadany w Europie, dzieki temu nie sprawdzali go celnicy. I adres strony to womenhelp.org a nie womanhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mija równo tydzień od przerwania ciąży przez art. Od dwóch dni plamię strasznie ciemną krwią, są to małe ilości, ale krew jest wręcz brązowa. Czy któraś tak miała? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, mija równo 2 tygodnie*** od przerwania ciąży przez art. Od dwóch dni plamię strasznie ciemną krwią, są to małe ilości, ale krew jest wręcz brązowa. Czy któraś tak miała? Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj! Jak po wizycie u ginekologa? Czy jesli nie jestes w ciazy i przyjdzie do Ciebie zestaw to byłabyś chetna go odsprzedać? Pozdrawiam!


Hej dziewczyny  :Smile: 
Po wizycie u gini (z którą zwlekałam trzy dni i dostałam za to solidny opieprz od niej) dostałam skierowanie do szpitala na czyszczenie. Ginia powiedziała że nastąpiło poronienie ale że mam tak skonstruowaną szyjkę że bez abrazji (tak się to fachowo nazywa) nie przejdzie. Przyjechałam, kazali się przebrać, zrobili ekg, założyli wenflon, pobrali krew do badania (żeby ustalić grupę krwi, jeśli grupa krwi jest ujemna, muszą podać zastrzyk z immucośtam, aby przy następnej ciąży nie było komplikacji). Dzięki temu ze 2h wcześniej wypiłam (od rana) małą buteleczkę wody, musiałam czekać 4h na zabieg. O 16.30 wezwali mnie na salę, uśpili, obudziłam się po zabiegu jakieś 10 minut później. NIC NIE CZUŁAM, NIC MNIE NIE BOLAŁO ale to chyba dzięki temu że to była wczesna ciąża. Dzisiaj był wypis, za 3 tygodnie mam się zgłosić po wyniki badań.  Czuję się normalnie i dobrze jeśli chodzi o ciało, z psychiką też dobrze bo jeszcze do mnie nie dotarło co zrobiłam i co się stało. Jeśli przyjdzie mi zestaw z Wow, odsprzedam. Ale kiedy on przyjdzie to nie wiem, chodzę na pocztę jak najęta i nie ma nic dla mnie. 

PODSUMOWUJĄC
A..F działa, ale jak najszybciej zgłoście się do gini po poradę. Jeśli nie połkniecie dicoflecośtam, tego parzącego środka z tabletki to nikt Wam nie udowodni że coś brałyście. Ale to jest wyjście jeśli mieszkacie na zadu...u gdzie wolno będzie szedł zestaw z Wow. Co do zabiegu - nie jadłam cały dzień, a zniosłam to dosyć dobrze. Im kobieta starsza, tym gorzej to będzie znosić. Nie mam wyrzutów sumienia, wiem że gdybym tego nie zrobiła, dziecko miałoby ciężkie dzieciństwo,ja nie umiałabym mu zapewnić godnego życia, później przyszły by wyrzuty sumienia, obwinianie go o wszystko...teraz mogę zacząć od nowa, bez spięcia, przymusu, choroby. 
Dziewczyny, skoro ja dałam radę, Wy też dacie - pod warunkiem że jesteście zdecydowane i świadome, a partner Was do tego nie przymusza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, mija równo 2 tygodnie*** od przerwania ciąży przez art. Od dwóch dni plamię strasznie ciemną krwią, są to małe ilości, ale krew jest wręcz brązowa. Czy któraś tak miała? Proszę o pomoc


Dziewczyno, jak najszybciej idź do ginekologa po skierowanie do szpitala! I upewnienie się, że ciąża została przerwana a nie tylko zdeformowała zarodek/płód/jak zwał tak zwał. Jeśli to nie było poronienie, albo próbuj na własną rękę jeszcze raz z A... albo błagaj ginie o skierowanie na legalny zabieg(jeśli płód został poważnie uszkodzony, to może przemawiać lekarzowi za usunięciem ciąży). Jeśli jednak poroniłaś, to prawdopodobnie Twoja macica się nie oczyści sama, możesz krwawić jeszcze z miesiąc ale to na nic. Jeśli zostaną resztki, to jest zagrożenie że wytworzą się u Ciebie mięsaki, a to jest bardzo niebezpieczne dla ŻYCIA!. Zostaw wszystkie sprawy, weź dwa dni urlopu i jak najszybciej idź żeby Cię oczyścili.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A posiada Pani jakiś namiar? Rejestrowalam w WHW i niestety nie mogą wysłać paczki w okolice Poznania, podałam też adres na Kujawsko- pomorskie i tam również nie  Zdecydowałam się na WHW,bo czytałam,ze wysyłają do wszystkich województw, ale okazało się, ze to nieprawda  zależy mi bardzo na czasie, a dalsze kombinowanie tylko wydłuży czas oczekiwania.


Ja mam pewny namiar na kobietę który wysłała mi A... ale Forte. Zadziałało, ale nie możesz połknąć tego parzącego środka . tel: 576*340*913
Zamów na odbiór w punkcie za pobraniem i sprawdź na poczcie przesyłkę. Zamówisz dzisiaj to jest szansa że w piątek będzie. Zamów sobie 16 albo 20, dla mnie 12 wystarczyło ale ja byłam w 4tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno, jak najszybciej idź do ginekologa po skierowanie do szpitala! I upewnienie się, że ciąża została przerwana a nie tylko zdeformowała zarodek/płód/jak zwał tak zwał. Jeśli to nie było poronienie, albo próbuj na własną rękę jeszcze raz z A... albo błagaj ginie o skierowanie na legalny zabieg(jeśli płód został poważnie uszkodzony, to może przemawiać lekarzowi za usunięciem ciąży). Jeśli jednak poroniłaś, to prawdopodobnie Twoja macica się nie oczyści sama, możesz krwawić jeszcze z miesiąc ale to na nic. Jeśli zostaną resztki, to jest zagrożenie że wytworzą się u Ciebie mięsaki, a to jest bardzo niebezpieczne dla ŻYCIA!. Zostaw wszystkie sprawy, weź dwa dni urlopu i jak najszybciej idź żeby Cię oczyścili.


Opamietaj sie dziewczyno, po co ja straszysz? Skoro dziewczyna dwa tygodnie krwawila, a teraz tylko plami na brązowo, to po prostu jest koncowka oczyszczania. Ja tak mam pod koniec kazdego okresu. Jesli nie ma bólu brzucha, goraczki, smierdzacej wydzieliny, to macica w znakomitej większości przypadków poradzi sobie sama z oczyszczaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam tabletek jestem w 5 tygodniu ciazy zostałam oszukana i nie wiem co robic kto ma tabletki na sprzedaż

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam tabletek jestem w 5 tygodniu ciazy zostałam oszukana i nie wiem co robic kto ma tabletki na sprzedaż


Zostaw maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno, jak najszybciej idź do ginekologa po skierowanie do szpitala! I upewnienie się, że ciąża została przerwana a nie tylko zdeformowała zarodek/płód/jak zwał tak zwał. Jeśli to nie było poronienie, albo próbuj na własną rękę jeszcze raz z A... albo błagaj ginie o skierowanie na legalny zabieg(jeśli płód został poważnie uszkodzony, to może przemawiać lekarzowi za usunięciem ciąży). Jeśli jednak poroniłaś, to prawdopodobnie Twoja macica się nie oczyści sama, możesz krwawić jeszcze z miesiąc ale to na nic. Jeśli zostaną resztki, to jest zagrożenie że wytworzą się u Ciebie mięsaki, a to jest bardzo niebezpieczne dla ŻYCIA!. Zostaw wszystkie sprawy, weź dwa dni urlopu i jak najszybciej idź żeby Cię oczyścili.


Sytuacja opanowana, wszystko w jak najlepszym porządku  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny 
> Po wizycie u gini (z którą zwlekałam trzy dni i dostałam za to solidny opieprz od niej) dostałam skierowanie do szpitala na czyszczenie. Ginia powiedziała że nastąpiło poronienie ale że mam tak skonstruowaną szyjkę że bez abrazji (tak się to fachowo nazywa) nie przejdzie. Przyjechałam, kazali się przebrać, zrobili ekg, założyli wenflon, pobrali krew do badania (żeby ustalić grupę krwi, jeśli grupa krwi jest ujemna, muszą podać zastrzyk z immucośtam, aby przy następnej ciąży nie było komplikacji). Dzięki temu ze 2h wcześniej wypiłam (od rana) małą buteleczkę wody, musiałam czekać 4h na zabieg. O 16.30 wezwali mnie na salę, uśpili, obudziłam się po zabiegu jakieś 10 minut później. NIC NIE CZUŁAM, NIC MNIE NIE BOLAŁO ale to chyba dzięki temu że to była wczesna ciąża. Dzisiaj był wypis, za 3 tygodnie mam się zgłosić po wyniki badań.  Czuję się normalnie i dobrze jeśli chodzi o ciało, z psychiką też dobrze bo jeszcze do mnie nie dotarło co zrobiłam i co się stało. Jeśli przyjdzie mi zestaw z Wow, odsprzedam. Ale kiedy on przyjdzie to nie wiem, chodzę na pocztę jak najęta i nie ma nic dla mnie. 
> 
> PODSUMOWUJĄC
> A..F działa, ale jak najszybciej zgłoście się do gini po poradę. Jeśli nie połkniecie dicoflecośtam, tego parzącego środka z tabletki to nikt Wam nie udowodni że coś brałyście. Ale to jest wyjście jeśli mieszkacie na zadu...u gdzie wolno będzie szedł zestaw z Wow. Co do zabiegu - nie jadłam cały dzień, a zniosłam to dosyć dobrze. Im kobieta starsza, tym gorzej to będzie znosić. Nie mam wyrzutów sumienia, wiem że gdybym tego nie zrobiła, dziecko miałoby ciężkie dzieciństwo,ja nie umiałabym mu zapewnić godnego życia, później przyszły by wyrzuty sumienia, obwinianie go o wszystko...teraz mogę zacząć od nowa, bez spięcia, przymusu, choroby. 
> Dziewczyny, skoro ja dałam radę, Wy też dacie - pod warunkiem że jesteście zdecydowane i świadome, a partner Was do tego nie przymusza.


Ja dzisiaj zazylam arthro. Jestem w trakcie trzeciej dawki, bol brzucha jak podczas okresu, biegunka, dreszcze również, ale zero krwawienia jak narazie i jestem po prostu załamana :'( nie wiem co robić  :Frown:  jeśli dojdzie do Ciebie zestaw to wręcz błagam poinformuj mnie o tym, odkupię! Podaj swojego maila jeśli możesz, odezwę się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzisiaj zazylam arthro. Jestem w trakcie trzeciej dawki, bol brzucha jak podczas okresu, biegunka, dreszcze również, ale zero krwawienia jak narazie i jestem po prostu załamana :'( nie wiem co robić  jeśli dojdzie do Ciebie zestaw to wręcz błagam poinformuj mnie o tym, odkupię! Podaj swojego maila jeśli możesz, odezwę się!


Jak sytuacja u ciebie??! 
Zadziało się coś więcej???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzisiaj zazylam arthro. Jestem w trakcie trzeciej dawki, bol brzucha jak podczas okresu, biegunka, dreszcze również, ale zero krwawienia jak narazie i jestem po prostu załamana :'( nie wiem co robić  jeśli dojdzie do Ciebie zestaw to wręcz błagam poinformuj mnie o tym, odkupię! Podaj swojego maila jeśli możesz, odezwę się!


mail: izaz153@wp.pl 
gg:4077102
 Jak się czujesz?? Napisz do mnie maila, postaram Ci się pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny 
> niecałe dwa tygodnie temu dowiedziałam się o ciąży. Nie muszę opisywać co czułam dowiadując się o wpadce. Decyzja po paru godzinach ciężkich myśli - zestaw z wow i przerwanie. Równolegle kupiłam przez internet A...F, który otrzymałam już po 3 dniach. Paczka z wow nadal nie przyszła, była nadana Poste Restante, codziennie jestem na poczcie. Trzy dni temu, kiedy wg gini i mojego kalendarza byłam w 4tc wzięłam A...F, 3 dawki po 4 co 3 godziny pod język na 30 minut, wypluwając "parzące" części. Był ze mną mój luby, czuwał i ..w zasadzie to tyle było jego roli  bo poza dreszczami, gorączką i biegunką było całkiem znośnie. Czułam się jakbym dostała okres, nie bolało mnie tak jak inne dziewczyny na forum opisują. Po pierwszej dawce zrobiło mi się zimno, po drugiej momentalnie zaczęło ze mnie lecieć skrzepy ze śluzem i krwią. Po trzeciej dawce lało się ze mnie z każdego otworu. Trwało to może z dwie godziny, później gorączka spadła, było nadal zimno, nie lało już się ze mnie a czułam się tak jak podczas okresu, z tym że brzuch mnie tak nie bolał. Po 4h zniknęła biegunka, przestały mnie boleć piersi, nie odczuwałam towarzyszącej przez 3 tygodnie guli w gardle ani mdłości. Dzisiaj po 3 dniach ledwo plamię. Jutro idę do gini na "piną konsultację medyczną"(wstępnie miałam przyjść po 5tc na echo serca i badania), powiem o krwawieniu i mam nadzieję że potwierdzi ona poronienie. Trzymajcie kciuki. Jeśli jakaś dziewczyna chce porozmawiać - gg4077102, opowiem trochę więcej i ze szczegółami. Jeśli nie udało się (a mam takie obawy ze względu na brak bóli brzucha i szybkie zakończenie całej operacji), wezmę zestaw z Wow (o ile nadejdzie).


Jeszcze jednego Wam nie przekazałam...przez tydzień przed wzięciem A....F brałam/piłam Witaminę C 1000 , albo tabletki albo rozpuszczalna, 10 tabletek dziennie. Pomaga, poszukajcie na  necie jak dokładnie i dlaczego, ale to jest klucz do prawidłowego zadziałania A.... Na początku spoko, smakuje jak oranżada pomarańczowa, potem już masz dość tego. Ja dostałam rozwolnienia, było mi słabo, paznokcie zrobiły się jakieś dziwnie słabe. Ale lepiej zrobić wszystko i z nadwyżką niż potem płakać że coś nie wyszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę na 100% oryginał lub mogę się spotkać okolice Świętokrzyskie. Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze jednego Wam nie przekazałam...przez tydzień przed wzięciem A....F brałam/piłam Witaminę C 1000 , albo tabletki albo rozpuszczalna, 10 tabletek dziennie. Pomaga, poszukajcie na  necie jak dokładnie i dlaczego, ale to jest klucz do prawidłowego zadziałania A.... Na początku spoko, smakuje jak oranżada pomarańczowa, potem już masz dość tego. Ja dostałam rozwolnienia, było mi słabo, paznokcie zrobiły się jakieś dziwnie słabe. Ale lepiej zrobić wszystko i z nadwyżką niż potem płakać że coś nie wyszło.


Boze, po co truc sie najpierw witamina, a potem jeszcze tym arthrtotekiem, jak mozna usunąć zestawem, gdzie sie bierze tylko PIĘĆ tabletek. A nie garściami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam arthrotec 4 tabletki i wystapilo male krwawienie i dreszcze druga dawka po 3 godzinach i pojawila sie biegunka i lekkie krwawienie i malutki skrzew taki poszarpany po 3 godzinach 3 dawka i kilka skrzepow znow biegunka i krwawienie ustalo... nie pojawia sie juz od 3 dni pobolewa mnie brzuch jedynie taki tepy bol... jak myslicie udalo sie czy nie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i tak sie zastanawiam czy teraz nie zamowic zestawu mifepristone i misoprostol moze to zadziala w moim przypadku bardziej niz arthrotec... tylko zamowie chyba ze strony poronne.pl bo wow boje sie ze nie dotrze na czas a z poronne jest taki sam zestaw coprawda cena wieksza co sadzicie ... miala ktoras taka sytuacje ze arthrotec nie pomogl a to tak ?? jestem w 6 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem w 5tc i 5dni
Jestem mamą dwu letniego dziecko,  miałam ceserkw 2lata temu, dostałam taka wiadomość od Wow
I bardzo mnie to zaniepokoilo 
Jak miałaś cesarskie cięcie, występuje u Ciebie nieco większe ryzyko poważnego krwawienia podczas aborcji medycznej. Dlatego powinnś być blisko szpitala lub na terenie szpitala, podczas wykonywania tego zabiegu. Jeśli miałaś więcej niż jedno cięcie cesarskie, a Twoja ciąża trwa dłużej, niż 12 tygodni-rośnie u Ciebie ryzyko pęknięcia macicy. Jest to rzadkie, ale bardzo niebezpieczne powikłanie, które musi być leczone w szpitalu. Więc jeśli podczas wykonywania aborcji medycznej lub później zaczniesz odczuwać stale zwiększający się ból-musisz natychmiast udać się do szpitala.
Serdecznie pozdrawiamy,
Women on Web

Obawiam się,że zanim dojdą tabletki mogę mieć problemy z całkowitym poronieniem,boję się równiez,że zabieg się nie uda i dziecko będzie dalej się rozwijać,ale z wadami(czy to możliwe?)
Biorąc pod uwagę,że teraz jestem w 6tyg a z tego co czytałam tabletki idą 10dni więc byłabym w ponad 7.
Cały zestaw od WOW kupię za 150zł(po konsultacji z nimi)
Bardzo proszę o jakieś rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem w 5tc i 5dni
> Jestem mamą dwu letniego dziecko,  miałam ceserkw 2lata temu, dostałam taka wiadomość od Wow
> I bardzo mnie to zaniepokoilo 
> Jak miałaś cesarskie cięcie, występuje u Ciebie nieco większe ryzyko poważnego krwawienia podczas aborcji medycznej. Dlatego powinnś być blisko szpitala lub na terenie szpitala, podczas wykonywania tego zabiegu. Jeśli miałaś więcej niż jedno cięcie cesarskie, a Twoja ciąża trwa dłużej, niż 12 tygodni-rośnie u Ciebie ryzyko pęknięcia macicy. Jest to rzadkie, ale bardzo niebezpieczne powikłanie, które musi być leczone w szpitalu. Więc jeśli podczas wykonywania aborcji medycznej lub później zaczniesz odczuwać stale zwiększający się ból-musisz natychmiast udać się do szpitala.
> Serdecznie pozdrawiamy,
> Women on Web
> 
> Obawiam się,że zanim dojdą tabletki mogę mieć problemy z całkowitym poronieniem,boję się równiez,że zabieg się nie uda i dziecko będzie dalej się rozwijać,ale z wadami(czy to możliwe?)
> Biorąc pod uwagę,że teraz jestem w 6tyg a z tego co czytałam tabletki idą 10dni więc byłabym w ponad 7.
> ...


One musza pisac takie ostrzezenia, tak samo jak na ulotce Apapu masz całą listę skutkow ubocznych. Ja jestem po dwóch cesarkach, robilam aborcję zestawem w czternastym tygodniu i wszystko bylo ok. Poczytaj na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i tak sie zastanawiam czy teraz nie zamowic zestawu mifepristone i misoprostol moze to zadziala w moim przypadku bardziej niz arthrotec... tylko zamowie chyba ze strony poronne.pl bo wow boje sie ze nie dotrze na czas a z poronne jest taki sam zestaw coprawda cena wieksza co sadzicie ... miala ktoras taka sytuacje ze arthrotec nie pomogl a to tak ?? jestem w 6 tygodniu


Ze strony poronne.pl dostaniesz Arthrotek i jakis badziew udający mifepristone. Zaden sprzedawca poza organizacjami Wow i WHW nie jest w stanie zaoferować wam oryginalnego mifepristone, poniewaz jest to lek scislego zarachowania, wydawany wylacznie z przepisu lekarza. Poza tym w Polsce niezarejestrowany i niedopuszczony do obrotu. Z tego powodu organizacje wysyłają wam go z Indii. Szosty tydzien to wczesna ciaza,chyba lepiej zamowic oryginal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> One musza pisac takie ostrzezenia, tak samo jak na ulotce Apapu masz całą listę skutkow ubocznych. Ja jestem po dwóch cesarkach, robilam aborcję zestawem w czternastym tygodniu i wszystko bylo ok. Poczytaj na maszwybor.net



Zamawiala Pani z WOW? 
Jakie są szanse,że wyląduje w szpitalu  bo  stracę przytomność?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj mi namiar na ta panią potrzebuje dobrego źródła leków


Niestety dopiero tu zajrzałam. Musiałabym zapytać tej Pani czy mogę podać Ci jej telefon bo bez pytania nie zrobię takiej rzeczy. Poza tym nie jestem pewna czy będzie Ci odpowiadać cena - ta pani  ma oryginalne leki za normalną cenę czyli taka jak ich koszt wszędzie za granicą. Z tego co tu sobie od kilku miesięcy czytam od czasu do czasu to większość osób tu chce mieć leki za 200 czy 300 złotych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze strony poronne.pl dostaniesz Arthrotek i jakis badziew udający mifepristone. Zaden sprzedawca poza organizacjami Wow i WHW nie jest w stanie zaoferować wam oryginalnego mifepristone, poniewaz jest to lek scislego zarachowania, wydawany wylacznie z przepisu lekarza. Poza tym w Polsce niezarejestrowany i niedopuszczony do obrotu. Z tego powodu organizacje wysyłają wam go z Indii. Szosty tydzien to wczesna ciaza,chyba lepiej zamowic oryginal?


Hihi i znowu to samo - "Żaden sprzedawca poza organizacjami nie jest w stanie zaoferować oryginalnego Mifepristone"  :Big Grin:  
Co mi dasz jak Ci udowodnie ze mówisz nieprawdę i można znaleźć oryginalny Mifepristone U osoby prywatnej w Polsce - ma dostępny od ręki, to samo zestawy 1+4 jak od wow i whw oraz oryginalny Misoprostol???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiala Pani z WOW? 
> Jakie są szanse,że wyląduje w szpitalu  bo  stracę przytomność?



Bliskie zeru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hihi i znowu to samo - "Żaden sprzedawca poza organizacjami nie jest w stanie zaoferować oryginalnego Mifepristone"  
> Co mi dasz jak Ci udowodnie ze mówisz nieprawdę i można znaleźć oryginalny Mifepristone U osoby prywatnej w Polsce - ma dostępny od ręki, to samo zestawy 1+4 jak od wow i whw oraz oryginalny Misoprostol???


Jak ktos lubi ryzyko, to moze zamowic od pani od "zdjecia z widelcem" przemycajacej zestawy z zagranicy. Ja tylko informuje dziewczyny, jak i gdzie LEGALNIE zamowic zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiala Pani z WOW? 
> Jakie są szanse,że wyląduje w szpitalu  bo  stracę przytomność?


Tak, zamawialam z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak dlugo czekalyscie na zestaw z whw wow? bo zeby zdarzyl dojsc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a to zapytanie o zmniejszenie kwoty to gdzie sie zadaje im na maila czy gdzie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a to zapytanie o zmniejszenie kwoty to gdzie sie zadaje im na maila czy gdzie??



O zmniejszenie darowizny pytasz mailowo po wypełnieniu konsultacji. Przesylki ida ok 10-14 dni i na pewno zdążą przyjść, o ile nie zamawiasz ich w 18 tc. Aborcje farmakologiczna mozesz wykonac spokojnie do 14-16 tc.

----------


## esablevensvanne

ÎïÒµ6Ôª£¬300Æ½·½£¬2Ôª.µç»°1861  6850982
Ray Ban RB8301 Tech Sunglasses Arista Frame Grey Mirror [Ray-Ban-1253] - $14.00 : hermes handbag o

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.jerseysgift.com/">cheap authentic nfl jerseys</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.jerseysgift.com/">custom nfl jerseys</a></strong>
<br>
*nfl jerseys outlet*
 | *nfl jerseys cheap*
 | *nfl jerseys outlet*
Cheap Custom Nike NFL Jerseys,Custom Nike NFL Jerseys online
#sddm
{	margin: 0 auto;
	padding: 0;
	z-index: 30;
	background-color:#F4F4F4;
	width: 80px;
	height:23px;
	float: right;
    margin-right: 70px;}
#sddm li
{	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style: none;
	flo

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.hbpaw.com/">mbt shoes clearance</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.hbpaw.com/">mbt shoes on sale</a></strong>
<br>
*<a href="http://www.hbpaw.com/">mbt shoes</a>*
 | *<a href="http://www.hbpaw.com/">mbt shoes on sale</a>*
 | *<a href="http://www.hbpaw.com/">mbt discount</a>*
MBT Women's Shoes : mbtshoes, hbpaw.com
language:
 Deutsch 
		<a href="http://www.hbpaw.com/fr/">
		<img src="http://www.hbpaw.com/langimg/fricon.gif" alt="Français" title=" Français " height="15" width="24

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam zestaw z Wow 1+12 tabletek za 80 euro (przelew dla organizacji)
Ktoś chętny? Podajcie Maila a się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam zestaw z Wow 1+12 tabletek za 80 euro (przelew dla organizacji)
> Ktoś chętny? Podajcie Maila a się odezwę.


 mój meil asiadkm18@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem w 5tc i 5dni
> Jestem mamą dwu letniego dziecko,  miałam ceserkw 2lata temu, dostałam taka wiadomość od Wow
> I bardzo mnie to zaniepokoilo 
> Jak miałaś cesarskie cięcie, występuje u Ciebie nieco większe ryzyko poważnego krwawienia podczas aborcji medycznej. Dlatego powinnś być blisko szpitala lub na terenie szpitala, podczas wykonywania tego zabiegu. Jeśli miałaś więcej niż jedno cięcie cesarskie, a Twoja ciąża trwa dłużej, niż 12 tygodni-rośnie u Ciebie ryzyko pęknięcia macicy. Jest to rzadkie, ale bardzo niebezpieczne powikłanie, które musi być leczone w szpitalu. Więc jeśli podczas wykonywania aborcji medycznej lub później zaczniesz odczuwać stale zwiększający się ból-musisz natychmiast udać się do szpitala.
> Serdecznie pozdrawiamy,
> Women on Web
> 
> Obawiam się,że zanim dojdą tabletki mogę mieć problemy z całkowitym poronieniem,boję się równiez,że zabieg się nie uda i dziecko będzie dalej się rozwijać,ale z wadami(czy to możliwe?)
> Biorąc pod uwagę,że teraz jestem w 6tyg a z tego co czytałam tabletki idą 10dni więc byłabym w ponad 7.
> ...



Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art.hrotec. Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt na e-mail. Robsox84@wp.pl

----------


## ODSPRZEDAM

Hej, dziewczyny. Odsprzedam 32 tabletki oryginalnego arth. Mam je po swoim zabiegu (miałam dobre dojcie do tabletek) Prosto z apteki w oryginalnych opakowaniach. Sprzedam je tanio. ZOSTAW twój email i napisz ODSPRZEDAM napiszę do Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, dziewczyny. Odsprzedam 32 tabletki oryginalnego arth. Mam je po swoim zabiegu (miałam dobre dojcie do tabletek) Prosto z apteki w oryginalnych opakowaniach. Sprzedam je tanio. ZOSTAW twój email i napisz ODSPRZEDAM napiszę do Ciebie.



Jaka cena ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zeszła środę 7.06 powinnam mieć miesiączkę, nie dostałam jej. Robiłam od tego momentu trzy testy każdy pozytywny.. 
Zdecydowałam się na Aborcję. Miałam zestaw z womenek.. w domu, z grudnia.. 
Kazały mi wziąć 
1tabletke
A po 24h 4 pod jezyk 
Jednak nie poskutkowało,, po trzech h wzięłam jeszcze 4. 

Miałam biegunkę i dosłownie lekkie krwawienie (zużyłam jedną podpaskę) nic więcej.. chyba się nie udało.. zostały mi jeszcze 4tabletki myślę o dopochwowym zastosowaniu co myślicie ?

----------


## ODSPRZEDAM

Zależy za ile tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zależy za ile tabletek.


 ile tabletek jest w całym opakowaniu ? I cena za sztukę.

----------


## ODSPRZEDAM

W opakowaniu jest 10 tabletek. Do zabiegu potrzebujesz 12 cena za 12 tabletek to 120 zł + koszt wysyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam art.hrotec 16tab. Na wszystkie pytania odp na e-maila robsox84@wp.pl. Oryginalny, z pewnego źródła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zeszła środę 7.06 powinnam mieć miesiączkę, nie dostałam jej. Robiłam od tego momentu trzy testy każdy pozytywny.. 
> Zdecydowałam się na Aborcję. Miałam zestaw z womenek.. w domu, z grudnia.. 
> Kazały mi wziąć 
> 1tabletke
> A po 24h 4 pod jezyk 
> Jednak nie poskutkowało,, po trzech h wzięłam jeszcze 4. 
> 
> Miałam biegunkę i dosłownie lekkie krwawienie (zużyłam jedną podpaskę) nic więcej.. chyba się nie udało.. zostały mi jeszcze 4tabletki myślę o dopochwowym zastosowaniu co myślicie ?


Najpierw zrob sobie betę bo pewnie juz po ciazy, tylko slabo się oczyszczasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw zrob sobie betę bo pewnie juz po ciazy, tylko slabo się oczyszczasz


Betę muszę zrobić dwa dni pod rząd? To zrobię jutro i w piątek, bo czwartek to święto..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Betę muszę zrobić dwa dni pod rząd? To zrobię jutro i w piątek, bo czwartek to święto..


Z dwudniowym odstepem. Sroda i piatek będzie ok. Daj znac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, dziewczyny. Odsprzedam 32 tabletki oryginalnego arth. Mam je po swoim zabiegu (miałam dobre dojcie do tabletek) Prosto z apteki w oryginalnych opakowaniach. Sprzedam je tanio. ZOSTAW twój email i napisz ODSPRZEDAM napiszę do Ciebie.


Proszę o kontakt marcela-piotrowska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, dziewczyny. Odsprzedam 32 tabletki oryginalnego arth. Mam je po swoim zabiegu (miałam dobre dojcie do tabletek) Prosto z apteki w oryginalnych opakowaniach. Sprzedam je tanio. ZOSTAW twój email i napisz ODSPRZEDAM napiszę do Ciebie.


Odsprzedam :  marcela-piotrowska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W opakowaniu jest 10 tabletek. Do zabiegu potrzebujesz 12 cena za 12 tabletek to 120 zł + koszt wysyłki


   I Ty uważasz,że to jest tanio? No to pięknie... To jest normalna cena a nie tanio.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pytanie czy można normalnie włożyć arthotek do paczki.I wysłać zagranicę kurierem w paczce bedzie dużo różnych rzeczy

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.jewelrypandora.cn/bracelets-and-bangles-c-1.html">Crystal Bracelets</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.jewelrypandora.cn/bracelets-and-bangles-c-1.html">Silver Bracelets</a></strong>
<br>
*Crystal Necklace* *<a href="http://www.jewelrypandora.cn/">Crystal jewellery</a>* *jewelry*
Swarovski Bangles
language:
 Deutsch 
 Français 
		[ur

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.romanticclshoes.cn/">christian louboutin outlet</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.romanticclshoes.cn/">christian louboutin discount</a></strong>
<br>
*black christian louboutin heels*
*christian louboutin*
*cheap christian louboutin shoes*

Christian Louboutin Alfredo Loafers Python Navy [Christian Louboutin0392] - $136.00 : Christian Louboutin outlet, romanticclshoes.cn
language:
		[url=http://www.romanticclshoes.cn/de/]		[img]http://www.romanticclshoes.cn/langimg/gericon.gif[/i

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.linksoflondondublin.net/">links of london sweetie bracelet</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.linksoflondondublin.net/">links of london friendship bracelet</a></strong>
<br>
*links of london outlet*
 | *links of london wholesale*
 | *<a href="http://www.linksoflondondublin.net/">links of london sale</a>*
Links of London Charm--Big Ben - $17.00 : linksoflondondublin.net, linksoflondononsales.com
language:
 Deutsch 
		[u

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pytanie czy można normalnie włożyć arthotek do paczki.I wysłać zagranicę kurierem w paczce bedzie dużo różnych rzeczy


    Myślę,że możesz, ale musisz liczyć się z tym,że podczas kontroli celnej mogą jej nie przepuścić dalej. Zawiń w coś (nie wiem co wysyłasz) np. w bluzkę albo w ściereczkę kuchenną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z dwudniowym odstepem. Sroda i piatek będzie ok. Daj znac.


Dzisiejszy wynik to 451.40 także nie mam pojęcia jak to rozumieć, zobaczymy co wyjdzie w piątek czy rośnie czy maleje . 

Wg skali to wynik dla 3tyg a ja powinnam być według ost miesiączki już w 4. Więc powinien być większy ale nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzisiejszy wynik to 451.40 także nie mam pojęcia jak to rozumieć, zobaczymy co wyjdzie w piątek czy rośnie czy maleje . 
> 
> Wg skali to wynik dla 3tyg a ja powinnam być według ost miesiączki już w 4. Więc powinien być większy ale nie wiem


Beta raczej malutka, wiec pewnie sie udalo, ale zrob drugą, bedziesz miala stuprocentową pewnośc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jakie miałyscie objawy po zazyciu w 9 tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 98% skuteczności.  cena 12 tabletek 450zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 
W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI LUB CYTOTEC ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 

729.279.449

 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 98% skuteczności.  cena 12 tabletek 450zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 
> W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI LUB CYTOTEC ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 
> 
> 729.279.449
> 
>  MARZENA


Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli misoprostol w dawce 200 mcg. I jego skuteczność to max 70%. To nie zestaw z mifepristone, tylko on ma tak wysoka skuteczność. Pani Marzena próbuje Was nabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte. 

vaanillaa6@gmail.com

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.luxury-watch.me">Fake patek watches</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.luxury-watch.me">Fake piaget watches</a></strong>
<br>
*Fake iwc watches*
*Fake Breitling watches*
*Fake Cartier watches*

AAA Replica Bvlgari  watches
language:
 Deutsch 
 Français 
		[url=htt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści aborcja@pewniak nie wysyłają żadnych leków i do tego chcą  najpierw przelew na konto uważajcie na moich dziewczyny nie wracajcie im żadnych pieniędzy nie dostaniecie tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści 
aborcja@pewniak nie wysyłają żadnych leków i do tego chcą najpierw przelew na konto uważajcie na nich dziewczyny nie wpłacajcie im żadnych pieniędzy nie dostaniecie 
Tabletek to oszuści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uzyłam jedna tabletka, a po 24 godz arthrotec 4 tableki pod jezyk co 3 godz, 3 takie dawki i nie mam zadnych objawów, nic sie nie dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uzyłam jedna tabletka, a po 24 godz arthrotec 4 tableki pod jezyk co 3 godz, 3 takie dawki i nie mam zadnych objawów, nic sie nie dzieje


a skąd miałaś taki zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam go z neta od adama z wrocławia bo stamtąd przyszła paczka, jego nr tel to 576671326, wytłumaczył mi dokładnie jak stosowac i co sie stanie, ale nic sie nie stało, za zestaw zapłaciłam 350 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

były to tabletki które wyglądowo przypominały własnie te oryginalne, ale boje sie ze dałam sie oszukac, nie wiem co mam teraz zrobic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> były to tabletki które wyglądowo przypominały własnie te oryginalne, ale boje sie ze dałam sie oszukac, nie wiem co mam teraz zrobic


mifepristone (RU486)  na pewno nie było oryginalne, a sam Arthrotec nie zawsze działa i stąd taki efekt, a raczej jego brak. Możesz spróbować jeszcze raz samym Arthrotekiem, albo zamówić oryginalny zestaw od WHW lub WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji


Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

skontaktuj się z nami.

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skąd wziąć oryginalny arthrotec? może któraś z was chce sprzeedać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam go z neta od adama z wrocławia bo stamtąd przyszła paczka, jego nr tel to 576671326, wytłumaczył mi dokładnie jak stosowac i co sie stanie, ale nic sie nie stało, za zestaw zapłaciłam 350 zł


Ja też zostałam oszukana. A zapłaciłam 500 z l. I też nic się nie zadziałało 
Radzę kupować z zaufanego źródła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd wziąć oryginalny arthrotec? może któraś z was chce sprzeedać?


Podaj swój meil

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłas drugi zestaw ? jesli tak to skąd?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

madzik9212@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> były to tabletki które wyglądowo przypominały własnie te oryginalne, ale boje sie ze dałam sie oszukac, nie wiem co mam teraz zrobic


W necie pełno jest oszustów musisz uważać prosić o zdjęcia przed zakupem i możliwości  sprawdzenia pczki przy odbiorze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W necie pełno jest oszustów musisz uważać prosić o zdjęcia przed zakupem i możliwości  sprawdzenia pczki przy odbiorze.


sprawdziłam paczke przy odbiorze i były tam tabletki ze zdjecia od tego mężczyzny  :Frown:  ale nic nie zadziałało, więc to osszust...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uzyłam jedna tabletka, a po 24 godz arthrotec 4 tableki pod jezyk co 3 godz, 3 takie dawki i nie mam zadnych objawów, nic sie nie dzieje



A który to i ciebie tydzień. 
Leki lubią działać czasem z opóźnieniem. Poczekaj jeszcze chwilę. 
A to był oryginalny art. U mnie już po pierwszej dawce krwawienie. 
Jak go stosowalas ??? Bez rdzenia??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprawdziłam paczke przy odbiorze i były tam tabletki ze zdjecia od tego mężczyzny  ale nic nie zadziałało, więc to osszust...


A jak wygladal Arthrotec? Miał napis "searle" i liczby, oraz literki A ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprawdziłam paczke przy odbiorze i były tam tabletki ze zdjecia od tego mężczyzny  ale nic nie zadziałało, więc to osszust...


Oryginalnie zapakowane???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to i ciebie tydzień. 
> Leki lubią działać czasem z opóźnieniem. Poczekaj jeszcze chwilę. 
> A to był oryginalny art. U mnie już po pierwszej dawce krwawienie. 
> Jak go stosowalas ??? Bez rdzenia??


nie miałam zadnego rdzenia w tabletce, stosowałam pod język az do rozpuszczenia, konczy sie  9 tydzien...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalnie zapakowane???


nie był zapakowany oryginalnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny macie moze na sprzedaz te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie miałam zadnego rdzenia w tabletce, stosowałam pod język az do rozpuszczenia, konczy sie  9 tydzien...


Czyli to nie był nawet art
Art.... Ma w środku taki rdzeń mala tabletkę której nie można polykac. A paliło w język??? 
Także zostałaś oszukana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli to nie był nawet art
> Art.... Ma w środku taki rdzeń mala tabletkę której nie można polykac. A paliło w język??? 
> Także zostałaś oszukana.


a Ty skąd kupowałas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a Ty skąd kupowałas?




i w którym tyg byłas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie miałam zadnego rdzenia w tabletce, stosowałam pod język az do rozpuszczenia, konczy sie  9 tydzien...


Wystarczylo przed zakupem sprawdzic w grafice google jak ma wygladac Arthrotec..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny macie moze na sprzedaz te tabletki?


 Pisz Robsox84@wp.pl
Pewne źródło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i w którym tyg byłas?


8tc.poszlo po 3 dawce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wystarczylo przed zakupem sprawdzic w grafice google jak ma wygladac Arthrotec..


Dokładnie tak. A tak to pewnie łykłas jakieś witaminki lub co gorsza jakiś inny badziew!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny załuje ze tego nie zrobiłam tak jak mówicie.. powiedzcie mi jak długo sie czeka za tabletkami z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny załuje ze tego nie zrobiłam tak jak mówicie.. powiedzcie mi jak długo sie czeka za tabletkami z wow?


Ja zamawialam co prawda z WHW, czekałam 10 dni. Bylam w 11tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jak przebiegło w 11 tc? ile kosztuja tabletki z whw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak przebiegło w 11 tc? ile kosztuja tabletki z whw?


Placilam 75 euro, ale czytałam, ze mozna prosić o obniżenie. Zamawialam w 11, zanim przyszly, to byl prawie trzynasty tydzien. Ale nie bylo zle,wszystko poszlo tuz przed drugą dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lepiej zamowic z whw czy wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lepiej zamowic z whw czy wow?


To chyba zalezy od województwa w którym mieszkasz. Bo wow nie wszedzie wyśle, a whw tak. Jest taka mapa z podzialem województw na portalu maszwybor i tam można zobaczyć, czy mozna z wow zamowic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To chyba zalezy od województwa w którym mieszkasz. Bo wow nie wszedzie wyśle, a whw tak. Jest taka mapa z podzialem województw na portalu maszwybor i tam można zobaczyć, czy mozna z wow zamowic




dzięki  :Smile:  a wiecie może jak szybko wow odpwiada na e-maile?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzięki  a wiecie może jak szybko wow odpwiada na e-maile?


Wow to nie za szybko. Ja pisalam do obu organizacji i whw odpisywaly szybko, a wow czasem na drugi dzień.

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.timberlandproboots.cc/">black timberland boots</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.timberlandproboots.cc/">white timberland boots</a></strong>
<br>
*timberland outlet*
*<a href="http://www.timberlandproboots.cc/">timberland boots</a>*
*timberland outlet*

Men Timberland Euro Hiker Boots Outlet Sale 2014
language:
		<a href="http://www.timberlandproboots.cc/de/">
		<img src="http://www.timberlandproboots.cc/langimg/gericon.gif" alt="Deutsch" title=" Deutsch " height="15" width="24"></a>  
		[url=http://www.timbe

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.copylongines.me/">fake longines</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.copylongines.me/">copy longines</a></strong>
<br>
*longines knock off* *replica longines watches* *longine replica*
Longines Dolce Vita Mini Two-Tone Stainless Steel &amp; 18k Gold Womens Watch L5.158.5.08.7 [0d82] - $199.00 : replica Longines watches, copylongines.me
language:
		<a href="http://www.copylongines.me/de/">
		<img src="http://www.copylongines.me/langimg/gericon.gif" alt="Deutsc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta raczej malutka, wiec pewnie sie udalo, ale zrob drugą, bedziesz miala stuprocentową pewnośc


Od wczoraj krwawię normalnie jak przy okresie może trochę bardziej. Boli mnie brzuch, ale ta betę powtórzę w poniedziałek, dziś nie mam siły. Czy krwawienie mogło wystąpić z takim opóźnieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od wczoraj krwawię normalnie jak przy okresie może trochę bardziej. Boli mnie brzuch, ale ta betę powtórzę w poniedziałek, dziś nie mam siły. Czy krwawienie mogło wystąpić z takim opóźnieniem?


Tak, moglo. Cos się przyblokowalo i ruszylo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec  tanio vaanillaa6@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam arthrotecu 50 km od bielska lub pszczyny platnosc i odbior przy spotkaniu maggotsvermilion@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

(CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 98% skuteczności. cena 12 tabletek 450zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 
W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI LUB CYTOTEC ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 

729.279.449

MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 98% skuteczności. cena 12 tabletek 450zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 
> W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI LUB CYTOTEC ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 
> 
> 729.279.449
> 
> MARZENA


Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli misoprostol w dawce 200 mcg. I jego skuteczność to max 70%. To nie zestaw z mifepristone, tylko on ma tak wysoka skuteczność. Pani Marzena próbuje Was nabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie .
Sprawdzone
Bezpieczne
Skuteczne
. rozsadna cena 
Wiktoria. 57'5 8'23' 4'97

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli misoprostol w dawce 200 mcg. I jego skuteczność to max 70%. To nie zestaw z mifepristone, tylko on ma tak wysoka skuteczność. Pani Marzena próbuje Was nabrać.


   Dokładnie!!! Pani Marzeno, niech Pani sobie sprzedaje swój towar, ale niech Pani nie robi ludziom wody z mózgu. Pani się wydaje,że na tym forum jakieś ciemne idiotki siedzą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jest tu któraś z kobiet która odsprzeda .Nigdzie nie mogę kupić jestem załamana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jest tu któraś z kobiet która odsprzeda .Nigdzie nie mogę kupić jestem załamana.


Proszę o kontakt e-mail robsox84@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jest tu któraś z kobiet która odsprzeda .Nigdzie nie mogę kupić jestem załamana.


vaanillaa6@gmail.com - napisz do mnie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec 20 tabletek za 100 zł.Odbior tylko osobisty Kraków lub okolice Kielc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie  od wzięcia arthrotec pod jezyk można iść do lekarza aby nie wykrył nic we krwi??????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie  od wzięcia arthrotec pod jezyk można iść do lekarza aby nie wykrył nic we krwi??????????


Lekarz nie bedzie niczego szukal bo po co ? Mozesz isc od razu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jest tu któraś z kobiet która odsprzeda .Nigdzie nie mogę kupić jestem załamana.


  Przeciez masz tu cala mase ogloszen.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez masz tu cala mase ogloszen.


Poza tym sa jeszcze organizacje pomocowe, womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org, kliniki aborcyjne w Niemczech i na Słowacji. Niektóre kobiety kupują Arthrotec w aptece. Dla chcącego nic trudnego, niechciana ciąża to nie jest sytuacja bez wyjścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poza tym sa jeszcze organizacje pomocowe, womenonweb.org i womenhelp.org, kliniki aborcyjne w Niemczech i na Słowacji. Niektóre kobiety kupują Arthrotec w aptece. Dla chcącego nic trudnego, niechciana ciąża to nie jest sytuacja bez wyjścia.


Jest też inne rozwiązanie tej sytuacji. Warto porozmawiać. 
kontakt     netporadnia .  pl
tel 58 6 915 915 lub  e- meil . Wejdź na stronę i zobacz. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jest tu któraś z kobiet która odsprzeda .Nigdzie nie mogę kupić jestem załamana.


Witam !!!!
Nie załamuj się. Może pomyślisz o innym rozwiązaniu. 
Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie wzięłam pierwsza dawkę 4 arthrotec pod jezyk bardzo się boję jestem sama:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wzięłam pierwsza dawkę 4 arthrotec pod jezyk bardzo się boję jestem sama:


Powodzenia. Szkoda ze w nocy. Podczas aborcji trzeba byc aktywnym, a nie spac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwóch dawkach wyleciała mi kulka ok 5mm mogę odpuścić już 3 dawkę?? Po jakim czasie zgłosić się na izbę żeby nic nie wyszło po lyzeczkowaniu i badaniu resztek które wyciągnąć????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam że brałam 2 razy 4 po jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po dwóch dawkach wyleciała mi kulka ok 5mm mogę odpuścić już 3 dawkę?? Po jakim czasie zgłosić się na izbę żeby nic nie wyszło po lyzeczkowaniu i badaniu resztek które wyciągnąć????


Należy wziąć wszystkie trzy dawki, zeby potem nie bylo problemu z oczyszczaniem. Do lekarza mozesz isc jak najszybciej, nikt nie bedzie cie badal pod kątem tabletek, poronienia naturalne to norma i nikt nie szuka dziury w całym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić?
 Skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam jedno opakowanie arthrotec forte. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt pod nr 534714100.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny  jestem juz po jednej nie udanej próbie brałam doustnie 4tab co 2godz i nic jeden skrzep nic więcej  to jest 4tydzien i 3 dni  :Frown:  powiedzcie jak dokładnie  wziąć art dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż Arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie?? Pilne !! Najlepiej okolice Kalisza. Ewentualnie może ktoś pomóc mi załatwić receptę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte . vaanillaa6@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ma ktos do sprzedania zestaw poronny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Potrzebuje pomocy w kupnie tabletek. Od tygodnia próbuję zakupić arthrotec przez internet ale niestety nie otrzymuje żadnych odpowiedzi. Jeżeli jest ktoś kto byłby mi w stanie pomóc bardzo proszę o kontakt mailowy paulinakot666@gmail.com a nawet telefoniczny 783 526 346. Zależy mi na czasie (5 tydzień) więc proszę o szybką odpowiedź. 
Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję, 
Paulina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skontaktujcie sie z womenhelp.org. Tez szukałam arthtrotecu, raz nawet o malo nie dalam się nabrać, i postanowiłam zamowic od nich. Wczoraj robilam "zabieg"

----------


## esablevensvanne

<strong><a href="http://www.yourtimberland.com/">black timberland boots</a></strong>
<br>
<strong><a href="http://www.yourtimberland.com/">white timberland boots</a></strong>
<br>
*timberland outlet* *timberland boots* *timberland outlet*
Women's Timberland 6 Inch Boots Black With Wihte Mapple Leaf - $105.00 : Timberland outlet, yourtimberland.com
language:
 Deutsch 
		[url=http://www.yourtimberland.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Czy są tu kobiety, które wykonały już "zabieg"? 
Ja jestem przed, ale nie wiem jak najlepiej zastosować arthrotec. Na początku wyczytałam że należy włożyć 4 tabletki pod język na pół godziny i powtórzyć czynność 3 razy co 3 godz. Następnie znalazłam radę by zastosować tabletki dopochwowo, by uniknąć nieprzyjemnego posmaku jak i zmniejszyć ból i skurcze. Niedawno trafiłam na wpisy że najlepiej jest zastosować lek zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo (np. Pierwszą dawkę doustnie, przy drugiej jedną z tabletek dopochwowo, przy trzeciej dwie tu, dwie tu)... Możliwości jest naprawdę sporo, jednak mi zależy żeby wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem i mieć to jak najszybciej za sobą. 
Jakie jest wasze zdanie na temat stosowania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj!!!!
Może warto pomyśleć nad innym rozwiązaniem Twojej sytuacji.
Może nikt z Twojego otoczenia nie pomógł Ci skierować myśli na inne tory.
Masz w sobie nowego człowieka, poczuj się dumną matką. To Ty dałaś życie i proszę, zastanów się, czy chcesz je odebrać.
Zadzwoń 58 6 915 915, lub napisz do n e t p o r a d n i. pl
Warto podzielić się myślami.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec - pewne
bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja mam 59 tabletek.
mail na kasiam.rog@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie dziewczyny. Gdzies grzebiąc po forach wyczytałam, że jedna z kobiet zaaplikowała sobie 2 tabletki dopochwowo po czym przez około półtorej miesiąca krwawiła. Dawka prawdopodobnie była za mała i dlatego tyle trwało krwawienie - macica tyle się oczyszczała. Lepiej jest wziąć dopochwowo. Na jednym z forum jest napisane, ze jest to skuteczniejsze... ile w tym prawdy? Niemniej jednak jesli ktos jest bardzo wrazliwy, ma delikatny zoladek to lepiej moim zdaniem (pod nadzoren bliskiej osoby) wziac je dopochwowo. 3 x po 4 tabletki w odstepie 3 godzinnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według mnie nie ma znaczenia gdzie weźmiesz i tak nie wiadomo czy pomoże. Bralam trzy razy, raz doustnie i dwa razy do pochwy, 3x4 tabletki. Łącznie prawie 50 tabletek w przeciągu tygodnia. Mialam straszna biegunkę i gorączkę. Zero krwi, czegokolwiek....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w nocy wzielam dopochwowo Arthortec 4 x i jedna jakas mala biala pigulke ponoc RU teraz dostalam krwawienia myslicie ze starczy bo wiecej nie mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warszawa- kto ma Atrhtoec forte z odbiorem osobistym??
pisać heyah72@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skad masz pewnosc ze to RU? Musisz uwazac, w nevie mozesz napotkac wielu oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewna nie jestem. Krwawienie mam dosc mocne pare skrzepow wylecilo brzuch mnie boli i mam lekka goraczke.myslicie ze to to? A i z arthrotecu (wziwlam dopochwowo)nie wyciagnelam rdzeni one same wypadna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec 20 tabletek za 100 zł.Odbior tylko osobisty Kraków lub okolice Kielc.


czy to nadal aktualne, proszę o info na niiinka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
> Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
> 575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria


 niestety zostałam oszukana słono zapłaciłam bo 680 zl za arthotek i resztę tabletek luźnych po zakupie z panią nie było kontaktu a luźne tabletki okazały się być witamina rutynoskorbin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety zostałam oszukana słono zapłaciłam bo 680 zl za arthotek i resztę tabletek luźnych po zakupie z panią nie było kontaktu a luźne tabletki okazały się być witamina rutynoskorbin


tak, ta Pani jest tu szeroko znana z tego, że wciska rutinoscorbin i twierdzi, że to metotrexat. A zaraz jeszcze zobaczysz, jak potrafi być agresywna, jak ktoś odważy się napisać prawdę na jej temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, ta Pani jest tu szeroko znana z tego, że wciska rutinoscorbin i twierdzi, że to metotrexat. A zaraz jeszcze zobaczysz, jak potrafi być agresywna, jak ktoś odważy się napisać prawdę na jej temat


 szkoda tylko że tyle kasy poszło się walić mam dane tej wszystko wszystkie nie wiem co z tym zrobić naszczescie dziekuje Izie za zestaw z Wow i cioci która przepisał arth i na samym nim poszło w 10 tygodniu szkoda że nie zauważyłam wczesniej że oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bezczelna koza, tyle kasy sobie wołać !! A arthrtotek ma za 50 zl pewnie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukajcie sobie nr p.Ani .Super babka .ona prosi zeby nie podawac jej nr tel.wiec nie podaje ale naprawde jest suuuuper!!!I nie wciska zadnych zestawow!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ty nic z tą babą nic nie rób bo wszystkie nas pociągniesz i każda z nas będzie miała problemy te co kupiły czy szukały!ty też! Tak już jest albo trafi sie na kogos uczciwego albo da krowe co naciąga!!!Ja też za pierwszym razem trafilam na DOKTORA JACKA sprzedał mi apap!!! Ale zaufalam mu i co dziad mnie oszukał ale potem mi się udało trafić na babeczkę co mi pomogła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam jedno opakowanie arthrotec forte. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt pod nr 534714100.


 Czy aktualne i z jakiej okolicy jestes ? damek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam Arthrot.. przedwczoraj u Marta podobno nowosądeckie,  odbiera tel co prawda- ale co do samej przesyłki średnio mam zaufanie , miała któras z Was styczność ??(.to w sumie para jest bo raz odebrał facet i drugi raz jak dzwoniłam czy wysłali to odebrała babka)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam.kontakt 781278014.Ania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiam sie czy wszystko sie udalo pierszego dnia prze jakies 8 godzin krwalilam mocno a dzis juz delikatnie i zastanawiam sie czy wszystko jest ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam  tabletki poronne cytotec wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 729279449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 729279449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy któraś robiła zabieg za pomoca zestawu z WOW i czy ktòraś mogła by mi opisać jak ro wyglądało chodzi mi o za życie tych tabletek i jak długo czekałyscie na poronienie i ile czasu krwawiliscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 729279449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy któraś robiła zabieg za pomoca zestawu z WOW i czy ktòraś mogła by mi opisać jak ro wyglądało chodzi mi o za życie tych tabletek i jak długo czekałyscie na poronienie i ile czasu krwawiliscie


Wszystko masz na forum maszwybor.net.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, wczoraj przyjelam 12 tabletek art. pod język trzymalam 30 min. Potem polykala. I nicco nic sie nie dzieje co mam teraz zrobić.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, wczoraj przyjelam 12 tabletek art. pod język trzymalam 30 min. Potem polykala. I nicco nic sie nie dzieje co mam teraz zrobić.?


No cóż, Arthrotec nie zawsze dziala. Masz kilka wyjść. Powtórzyć z Arthrotekiem, zamowic zestaw z wow lub whw, pojechac do kliniki lub urodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No cóż, Arthrotec nie zawsze dziala. Masz kilka wyjść. Powtórzyć z Arthrotekiem, zamowic zestaw z wow lub whw, pojechac do kliniki lub urodzić.


Może spróbować inaczej np. Dppochwowo? Albo coś jutro będę miala 20 tabletek tego z apteki, czy ktoś napisze mi dokładnie jak dawkowal i wszystko po kolei dokładnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Karolina :)

> Może spróbować inaczej np. Dppochwowo? Albo coś jutro będę miala 20 tabletek tego z apteki, czy ktoś napisze mi dokładnie jak dawkowal i wszystko po kolei dokładnie?


Hej!
A w którym tygodniu ciąży jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> A w którym tygodniu ciąży jesteś?


Około 4=5tydzień

----------


## Borynka22

Dziś maja mi przyjść tabletki, wiec byc moze bedzie po sprawie jestem w 7 tyg. Czy któraś bedzie dzis takze brała tabletki czy moze brala na dniach ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej 
Wzięłam 16 tabletek arthrotrc w sobotę dzisiaj zrobiłam test i wyszedł pozytywny co mam robić pomóżcie jestem chyba w 11 tygodniu

----------


## Borynka22

Od kogo mialas tabletki jak je przyjmowalas ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od kogo mialas tabletki jak je przyjmowalas ??


 Tabletki miałam z apteki, 4 szt dopochwowo co 3 godziny i tak 4 razy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od kogo mialas tabletki jak je przyjmowalas ??


Po 2 razie pojawiły się silne skurcze, które trwały do niedzieli.
Po 4 razie krwawienie i coś dwa razy dużego wyleciało ale nie wiem co nie widziałam, dużo skrzepów i niezbyt dużo krwi w niedziele. 
W poniedziałek delikatne brązowe plamienie do dzisiaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idź do lekarza na moje to poroniłas normalne że test wyjdzie pozytywny

----------


## Borynka22

Ja dzis biore o 17, mam nadzieję ze wszystko pojdzie po mojej mysli ale strach jest niesamowity

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzis biore o 17, mam nadzieję ze wszystko pojdzie po mojej mysli ale strach jest niesamowity


Strach jest, no i ból tylko jeśli masz mocny sen to nie rób tego na noc, czytałam, że najlepiej być świadomym. I jutro się oszczędzaj. Powodzenia. Daj znać jak poszło.

----------


## Borynka22

Bede tu ciagle.wiec na bieżąco moge pisac co i jak narazie ide odpoczac bo w nocy napewno nie zasne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoras uzywala zestawu z wow i moze mi posac jak wyglada tabletka RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec brałam miesiac temu czułam odrazu ze sie udało lecz nadal nie dostałam miesiączki, czy test powinnien po takim czasie wyjsć negatywny czy pozytywny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec brałam miesiac temu czułam odrazu ze sie udało lecz nadal nie dostałam miesiączki, czy test powinnien po takim czasie wyjsć negatywny czy pozytywny?


Po miesiacu to już raczej negatywny, no chyba ze jestes w nowej ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy ktoras uzywala zestawu z wow i moze mi posac jak wyglada tabletka RU


Zwykla biała tabletka, od razu Ci mówię, ze nikt poza organizacjami Wow i WHW nie ma oryginalu. A tym bardziej jak oferuje luzem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec brałam miesiac temu czułam odrazu ze sie udało lecz nadal nie dostałam miesiączki, czy test powinnien po takim czasie wyjsć negatywny czy pozytywny?


Miesiączka podonmo pojawia się dopiero od 2 do 5 tygodni po poronieniu, zrób sobie badania na beta hcg lub idź do lekarza

----------


## Borynka22

Dziewczyny zaczynam czy jest ktoras w stanie dotrzymac mi towarzystwa ? Sms czy cos bo tak samej to ciezko  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miesiączka podonmo pojawia się dopiero od 2 do 5 tygodni po poronieniu, zrób sobie badania na beta hcg lub idź do lekarza


Dwa tygodnie po poronieniu nie moze wystapic miesiączka. Musi minąć caly jeden cykl, z owulacja, wiec najwcześniej to trzy tygodnie, jak ktos ma baardzo krótkie cykle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupię arthotec sprawa naprawdę pilna próbowałam już drugi raz i się nie udało, oszustom podziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw od WOMENONWEB sprzedam oryginał! Mogę wysłać zdjęcia dla zdecydowanych z data , godz... pisz tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art.sprzedam tel.781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec, najlepiej z Łodzi, lub jeśli wiecie gdzie wypisza mi receptę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam .może byc odbiór osobisty.tel 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec - pewne
Bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny sprzedam arth. Prosze o kontakt tel 603113465 nie odpowiadam na sms.moze być odbiór osobisty ! Lena.

----------


## Ratowniczka

Dziewczyny jestem w 3 tygodniu ciazy, art juz mam kupiony oryginalny. Powiedzcie czy poronilyscie po nim w 3 tygodniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem w 3 tygodniu ciazy, art juz mam kupiony oryginalny. Powiedzcie czy poronilyscie po nim w 3 tygodniu ?


masz około 60-70% szans na sukces

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są też tu uczciwi ludzie kupiłam orginalny z tej strony zestaw z womenonwaves od dziewczyny napoczatku myślałam że to jakieś zwykłe prochy bo byly w woreczkach foliowych i żadnych oznakowań w czoraj dostałam przesyłke i bałam sie wziąść tabketke Ru ale wziełam dziewczyna całyczas była i jest ze mną w kontakcie a dzisiaj po 24godzwziełam te tabletki i po chwili zaczęło się długo nie musiałam czekać więc są jeszcze uczciwi ludzie a pieniądze nie poszły w błoto i lepiej zamówić taki zestaw niż truć sie arthrotecem i nawet organizacja womenonwave nie wysyła zestawu w orginalnym opakowaniu a tabletki są w 100% orginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Są też tu uczciwi ludzie kupiłam orginalny z tej strony zestaw z womenonwaves od dziewczyny napoczatku myślałam że to jakieś zwykłe prochy bo byly w woreczkach foliowych i żadnych oznakowań w czoraj dostałam przesyłke i bałam sie wziąść tabketke Ru ale wziełam dziewczyna całyczas była i jest ze mną w kontakcie a dzisiaj po 24godzwziełam te tabletki i po chwili zaczęło się długo nie musiałam czekać więc są jeszcze uczciwi ludzie a pieniądze nie poszły w błoto i lepiej zamówić taki zestaw niż truć sie arthrotecem i nawet organizacja womenonwave nie wysyła zestawu w orginalnym opakowaniu a tabletki są w 100% orginalne


Womenonweb zawsze wysyla w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Luzem w foliowym woreczku to jedynie może być nierejestrowana przesylka z WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak poradzić sobie z bólem? Słyszałam że jest gorszy niż przy porodzie..  Macie jakieś sposoby? Okłady czy coś w tym rodzaju

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dlugo moze utrzymywac sie mocne krawienie a przytym skurcze ale do wytrzymania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję Arthotec pilne janjan387@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth.tel.781278014. sprzedam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie arthrotec, najlepiej z Łodzi,  proszę pomóżcie,  ankarasta14@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupie arthrotec, najlepiej z Łodzi,  proszę pomóżcie,  ankarasta14@gmail.com


 Ja mam,ale nie jestem z Lodzi.

----------


## Borynka22

Dziewczyny jestemn po, po przyjeciu pierwszej dawki arthrotec 30min zaczely sie Skórcze bol niezamowity skrzepy wielkości piłeczki do pinponga , pierwszy raz czułam taki ból. Cos okropnego siedzialam na toalecie przez next 2h po 2 dawce jeszcze gorzej leciala krrew i. Skrzepy goraczka dreszcze, siedzac na toaleciemnie jednocześnie wymiotowalam do umywalki obok. Nigdy wiecej dawkenie przyjelam o 17 bol i brzucha wszystko utrzymywalo sie do 5nad ranem poszlam spac odobranoc godzinie 8znowu skurcze. Dzis 3dzie  dalej mam skurcze ale juz nie takie mocne i krew jak na okres , tabletki z internetuze od osoby. Bylam w 7tyg. Do gin ide za 3 dni ale mysle zenim wszystko sie oczyscilo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio ! Lena 603113465

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ARTH. TANIO, PEWNE ! joanna3221@onet.pl PROSZĘ O WIADOMOŚCI - ASIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tanio ! Lena 603113465


   Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> SPRZEDAM ARTH. TANIO, PEWNE ! joanna3221@onet.pl PROSZĘ O WIADOMOŚCI - ASIA


  Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc?


mam do sprzedania, odezwij się 603113465

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena?


odezwij się na e-mail, Aśka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena?


Kontakt tylko telefoniczny, zadzwoń

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec - pewne 
joaana3221@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zadzwoń, pomogę 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam z czystym sumieniem Panią Anie  :Wink:  bardzo mi pomogła ! 
rzetelna i szczera kobietka, zawsze pomocna, żadna oszustka - cena przystępna 
myślę, że Pani Ania nie pogniewa się jak podeśle jej numer 781278014

----------


## Ratowniczka

Jestem w 3 tygodniu, przynajmniej tak wychodzi z dnia kiedy kochalismy sie z mezem natomiast liczac od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki jestem w 5 tygodniu. Art juz mam kupiony oryginalny. Dwa lata temu mialam obumarcie plodu i wlasnie tym srodkiem oczyszczali mi macice przynajmniej ta nazwa tego leku widnieje na moim wypisie ze szpitala. Mam zamiar jutro o 7 rano wziasc pierwsza dawke podjezykowo, rdzenie mam polknac czy wypluc ? Jestem ratownikiem medycznym i juz raz to przechodzilam dlatego nie boje sie tego tak bardzo. Przy pierwszym poronieniu mialam lyzeczkowanie. Zobaczymy co jutro bedzie. Po paru dniach od zabiegu i tak udam sie do ginekologa na wizyte.

----------


## Ratowniczka

Nie wiecie moze po jakim czasie w mleku matki pozostaja jeszcze substancje z art. . Corka jeszcze lubi sie przytulic w nocy do cycusia i wypije pewnie z jakies dwie lyzki. Na ulotce pisze ze po 4 godzinach substancje sa znikome w mleku.

----------


## Ratowniczka

Dodam ze lyzeczkowanie ktore przeszlam dwa lata temu po arthrotecu mialam wykonywane poniewaz obumarcie mialo miejsce dwa tygodnie przed tym jak sie o tym dowiedzielismy dlatego mialam juz zrobiony skrzep z plodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dodam ze lyzeczkowanie ktore przeszlam dwa lata temu po arthrotecu mialam wykonywane poniewaz obumarcie mialo miejsce dwa tygodnie przed tym jak sie o tym dowiedzielismy dlatego mialam juz zrobiony skrzep z plodu.


Jak jestes ratowniczka, to szukaj informacji na wiarygodnych stronach o aborcji farmakologicznej : womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i polskie forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odezwij się na e-mail, Aśka


 Napisalam,niestety minelo 8 godzin i zero odzewu.Jak wiadomo osobom szukajacym arthrotecu zalezy na czasie,zatem dziekuje,ale nie skozystam z Twojej oferty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy jest tu ktoś kto używał arthorec i może odpowiedzieć na kilka pytań? Lekarz potwierdził ciąże 5tyg w 6zazylam 12tabletek leciała krew małe skrzepy ale wiedziałam że to nie to 2tygpozniej zazylam 20 wtedy krew leciała już bardziej ale nie aż tak strasznie 3razy poczułam jak do toalety wyleciało że mnie coś większego, raz na wykładzie widziałam dosłownie kawałek mięsa że szkrzepem przepraszam że tak pisze ale dosłownie tak to wyglądało krew leciała w malych ilościach przez parę dni później brązowe plemienia zrobiłam test wyszedł pozytywny dziś ponad tydzień po wyszedł negatywny proszę pomóżcie czy to może być już po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam że piersi bolą i brzuch jest twardy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, sprzedam790@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, czy jest tu ktoś kto używał arthorec i może odpowiedzieć na kilka pytań? Lekarz potwierdził ciąże 5tyg w 6zazylam 12tabletek leciała krew małe skrzepy ale wiedziałam że to nie to 2tygpozniej zazylam 20 wtedy krew leciała już bardziej ale nie aż tak strasznie 3razy poczułam jak do toalety wyleciało że mnie coś większego, raz na wykładzie widziałam dosłownie kawałek mięsa że szkrzepem przepraszam że tak pisze ale dosłownie tak to wyglądało krew leciała w malych ilościach przez parę dni później brązowe plemienia zrobiłam test wyszedł pozytywny dziś ponad tydzień po wyszedł negatywny proszę pomóżcie czy to może być już po wszystkim


Najwidoczniej sie udało. Zazywalas pod język czy dopochwowo? Ja bylam w 8 tygodnie, tydzien temu wzielam 1 dawke o 18 pod język, zaczelo sie delikatne krwawienie, o 22 druga i wtedy mialam ogromne skurcze, bol byl noe do zniesienia. Usnelam kolo godziny 1. Nastawilam wczesniej budzik na druga w nocy, zeby wziac ostatnia dawke. Gdy sie obudzilam czulam jak cos po prostu zalega mi w kroczu. Poszlam do toalety i wtedy wypadlo. Duzy skrzep, cos okraglego z plynem w srodku (podejrzewam ze to worek plodowy) i jeszcze jedno, takie pomarszczone - nie wiem co to moglo byc. Do tej pory mam dosc obfite krwawienie i wylatuja ze mnie skrzepy i tkanki. Po jakim czasie dokladnie zrobilaś test? Wynik ponoć jest dobry dopiero po 3 tygodniach. Moze zrob usg aby potwoerdzic ze nic juz tam nie ma.

----------


## deedeee

Dziewczyny, czy któraś tak miała że zażyła 12 tabletek i oprócz okropnych bóli brzucha,gorączki nie było krwawienia?
Wczoraj brałam i do tej pory nic  :Frown:  Wziełam pierwsze 2 dawki dopochwowo a ostatnią pod język. Skurcze były bardzo bolesne ale zero krwi.
Miał ktoś tak i zadziałało???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl


 No fajnie,ze sprzedasz,szkoda tylko,ze na maile nie odpisujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś tak miała że zażyła 12 tabletek i oprócz okropnych bóli brzucha,gorączki nie było krwawienia?
> Wczoraj brałam i do tej pory nic  Wziełam pierwsze 2 dawki dopochwowo a ostatnią pod język. Skurcze były bardzo bolesne ale zero krwi.
> Miał ktoś tak i zadziałało???


Pomyśl logicznie...jak moglo zadziałać, skoro nie bylo krwi ? Ciąża rozplynela sie w powietrzu?

----------


## deede

> Pomyśl logicznie...jak moglo zadziałać, skoro nie bylo krwi ? Ciąża rozplynela sie w powietrzu?


Bardziej mi chodziło o to czy może zadziałać z opóźnieniem- nie wyraziłam się jasno.
Może ktoś też tak miał. Czy szukać kolejnej dawki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z apteki  firmy Pfizer.Wyślę 
lub spotkam się osobiście.Tel 785622605

----------


## Ratowniczka

Dziewczyny pisalam pare postow wyzej, dzisjaj o 7 rano wzielam pierwsza dawke zaczely sie delikarne bole i skurcze i krew. Po drugiej dawce wylatywaly skrzepy i jeden wielkosci sliwki razem z przyczepiona okragla bialo-bezbarwną kulą wielkosci 1cm/1cm. Po trzeciej dawce dalej skurcze skrzepy i krew. Wszystko bylo do wytzrumania, jestem odporna na bol. Jak myslicie czy to poronienie. Dodam ze teraz od godz 17 czuje jeszcze delikatne skurcze ale coraz slabiej i tylko na podpasce delikatnie saczy sie jeszcze krew. Tydzien temu bylam u ginekologa stwierdzil wczesna ciaze sam pecherzyk. Ale robilam badania i wiem ze bylam w ciazy. Czy mozliwe ze tak dosyc lagodnie poronilam. Czy u Was zauwazylyscie pecherzyk przy poronieniu ?

----------


## Ratowniczka

Slyszalam ze moze tak byc lepiej poczekac do 2 dni, rownie dobrze mozesz nie miec krwawienia a zlapie Cie pare dni po zazywaniu art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

wiem ze to nie to forum, bo nie brałam żadnych środków, ale możne któraś z Was miała podobnie. Spóźniony okres o tydzień, test ciążowy i dwie kreski. Z moich wyliczeń ok 2tc od zapłodnienia. Wszystko w ostatnia środę. Od 2 dni lekko różowy śluz. Dzis w toalecie na papierze czerwony ślad. Na wkładce czysto. Po około godzinie dalej czysto ale nie dawało mi to spokoju i sprawdziłam palcem co tam się dzieje. Brunatna krew i małe skrzepy. Około milimetra i cienkie jak włos. Bóli podbrzusza nie zaobserwowałam a jedynie lekkie bóle krzyża. Temperatura 37-37.5st. Myślicie że to zwykły objaw zagnieżdżania czy coś więcej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, piszę tutaj ponieważ czuje się kompletni bezradna. Jestem w ciązy, jeśli licząc od ostatniej miesiączki to jest to 4 tydzien, chce usunąć dziecko ponieważ, (tutaj możecie mną wzgardzić) nawet nie znam ojca dziecka, spotkałam go na dyskotece, na drugi dzień umowiliśmy się na za parę dni popołudniem na obiad, z którego nie pamiętam prawie nic... jedyne co pamiętam to pyszną pieczeń i wyciskany sok pomarańczowy... Potem, jedna wielka dziura, obudziłam się w hotelu, naga... Absurd. Domyśliłam się do czego doszło. Na stoliku została karteczka "hotel opłacony, miłego dnia. Ps.Sama tego chciałaś".
Nie wzięłam tabletki "dzień po"... wciąż po prostu nie wierzyłam w moją głupotę. Wpisując imie i nazwisko tego człowieka gdziekolwiek w internecie nie było żadnych wyników. 
Błagam o pomoc, jest to moje być albo nie być, chciałabym usunąć dziecko, zamówiłam już tabletki w środe ale zostałam oszukana, po raz kolejny okazałam się być idiotką, potrzebuje osoby która mi naprawdę pomoże a nie oszuka mnie.
Nie pochwalam tego co robie, tak samo jak nie pochalam aborcji, ale uważam że kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru, a żyjemy niestety w kraju który jest jednym wielkim ciemnogrodem.
Jeśli ktoś może mi pomóc to barzo proszę o kontakt. 
Może to naiwne ale również proszę oszustów aby do mnie nie pisali, już dość przeżyłam... naprawdę zdaje sobie sprawe z mojej naiwności. 

mail jadzia.jadwiga1111@gmail.com

----------


## Dedee

> Witajcie, piszę tutaj ponieważ czuje się kompletni bezradna. Jestem w ciązy, jeśli licząc od ostatniej miesiączki to jest to 4 tydzien, chce usunąć dziecko ponieważ, (tutaj możecie mną wzgardzić) nawet nie znam ojca dziecka, spotkałam go na dyskotece, na drugi dzień umowiliśmy się na za parę dni popołudniem na obiad, z którego nie pamiętam prawie nic... jedyne co pamiętam to pyszną pieczeń i wyciskany sok pomarańczowy... Potem, jedna wielka dziura, obudziłam się w hotelu, naga... Absurd. Domyśliłam się do czego doszło. Na stoliku została karteczka "hotel opłacony, miłego dnia. Ps.Sama tego chciałaś".
> Nie wzięłam tabletki "dzień po"... wciąż po prostu nie wierzyłam w moją głupotę. Wpisując imie i nazwisko tego człowieka gdziekolwiek w internecie nie było żadnych wyników. 
> Błagam o pomoc, jest to moje być albo nie być, chciałabym usunąć dziecko, zamówiłam już tabletki w środe ale zostałam oszukana, po raz kolejny okazałam się być idiotką, potrzebuje osoby która mi naprawdę pomoże a nie oszuka mnie.
> Nie pochwalam tego co robie, tak samo jak nie pochalam aborcji, ale uważam że kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru, a żyjemy niestety w kraju który jest jednym wielkim ciemnogrodem.
> Jeśli ktoś może mi pomóc to barzo proszę o kontakt. 
> Może to naiwne ale również proszę oszustów aby do mnie nie pisali, już dość przeżyłam... naprawdę zdaje sobie sprawe z mojej naiwności. 
> 
> mail jadzia.jadwiga1111@gmail.com



Najlepiej umów się z kimś na odbiór osobisty i zobacz co ci sprzedają. Ja tak zrobiłam i dostałam to co chciałam. A że miałam tylko okropne skurcze, gorączkę ale bez krwawienia to już oddzielna historia. Dla pewności zrób jeszcze usg.

----------


## dedeeee

> Witam,
> 
> wiem ze to nie to forum, bo nie brałam żadnych środków, ale możne któraś z Was miała podobnie. Spóźniony okres o tydzień, test ciążowy i dwie kreski. Z moich wyliczeń ok 2tc od zapłodnienia. Wszystko w ostatnia środę. Od 2 dni lekko różowy śluz. Dzis w toalecie na papierze czerwony ślad. Na wkładce czysto. Po około godzinie dalej czysto ale nie dawało mi to spokoju i sprawdziłam palcem co tam się dzieje. Brunatna krew i małe skrzepy. Około milimetra i cienkie jak włos. Bóli podbrzusza nie zaobserwowałam a jedynie lekkie bóle krzyża. Temperatura 37-37.5st. Myślicie że to zwykły objaw zagnieżdżania czy coś więcej?


Tutaj to najlepiej udać się do lekarza. Usg i beta. I dopiero wtedy bedziesz miała pewność. Ale tak to może być implantacja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam, w rozsądnej cenie joanna3221@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Odsprzedam cale opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SDPRZEDAM w dobrej cenie.
bezpiecznie i szybko 
wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak przez to przechodzicie? można normalnie chodzić do pracy? np następnego dnia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak przez to przechodzicie? można normalnie chodzić do pracy? np następnego dnia?


   Na to pytanie nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Każdy organizm jest inny i przechodzi przez to inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Czy ma ktoś odsprzedać Arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Czy ma ktoś odsprzedać Arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie?


Tak, ja mam. 
Napisz wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, ja mam. 
> Napisz wioletta080@o2.pl


   Pisałam już do Ciebie. Bez urazy, ale Twoja cena nie jest dla mnie rozsądna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałam już do Ciebie. Bez urazy, ale Twoja cena nie jest dla mnie rozsądna.


Napisz tu, ile sobie zaspiewala, zeby inne dziewczyny nie marnowaly czasu na pisanie maili do naciagaczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
magda.madzia40@o2.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz tu, ile sobie zaspiewala, zeby inne dziewczyny nie marnowaly czasu na pisanie maili do naciagaczki.


  300 zl a jak bym chciala jeszcze antybiotyk,ktory bierze sie po,to wtedy 450 zl.Ja rozumiem,ze nikt nie sprzeda tego specyfiku po cenie aptecznej,ale bez jaj! Za 350 mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW i to bez obnizania darowizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> magda.madzia40@o2.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. M.


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena?


Tylko kontakt osobisty. 
M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 300 zl a jak bym chciala jeszcze antybiotyk,ktory bierze sie po,to wtedy 450 zl.Ja rozumiem,ze nikt nie sprzeda tego specyfiku po cenie aptecznej,ale bez jaj! Za 350 mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW i to bez obnizania darowizny.


150 zl za antybiotyk, ktory tak naprawdę nie jest potrzebny, bo stan zapalny zdarza się bardzo rzadko !!?? A nawet gdyby sie zdarzyl, to lekarz przepisze za max 30-40zl ! Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie naciagac takim pindom, i nie kupujcie lekow niewiadomego pochodzenia! Na WHW macie sprawdzone leki, do kazdego województwa, bez problemow, dodatkowo jest z nimi caly czas kontakt mailowy, przed, w trakcie, czy po!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale ludzie na tym zarabiają. To czysty biznes!!! 

A ile naciagaczy!!! 
Kupujcie tylko z legalnego źródła. Ja jestem w plecy 500zl.i mam nauczkę teraz 3 razy się zastanowię. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ludzie na tym zarabiają. To czysty biznes!!! 
> 
> A ile naciagaczy!!! 
> Kupujcie tylko z legalnego źródła. Ja jestem w plecy 500zl.i mam nauczkę teraz 3 razy się zastanowię. 
> Pozdrawiam.


   Przede wszystkim podstawa,to przesylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci,jesli sprzedajacy ma z tym problem,to nawet nie gadajcie z nim.I dziewczyny!Arthrotec naprawde mozna kupic za 180-200 zl id uczciwej osoby.Albo zamawiajcie z organizacji,bo po cholere placic 300 zl za Arthrotec jak za 350 mozna miec preparat,ktory daje 99% pewnosci a nie 70.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam jedno opakowanie
magda.madzia40@o2.pl kontakt tylko mailowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was słyszała o przypadku urodzenia zdrowego dziecka po niepowodzeniu z "kuracja"??  Czytam tu o wielu przypadkach gdzie tabletki zawiodły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was słyszała o przypadku urodzenia zdrowego dziecka po niepowodzeniu z "kuracja"??  Czytam tu o wielu przypadkach gdzie tabletki zawiodły.


To jeszcze zależy od tego, jak weźmiesz te tabletki... Czytam tutaj wiele wpisów i na tej stronie są naprawdę sprawdzone i doświadczone Panie, które mogą pomóc. Najważniejsze to trafić na taką, która właśnie pokieruje Cię jak masz wziąć tabletki, żeby się udało. Trzeba szukać Pani, która jest doświadczona, a nie burzyć się ceną. Ja wolałam zapłacić więcej, ale udało się i teraz śpię spokojnie. Pozdrawiam dziewczyny i powodzonka !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Odsprzedam cale opakowanie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przede wszystkim podstawa,to przesylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci,jesli sprzedajacy ma z tym problem,to nawet nie gadajcie z nim.I dziewczyny!Arthrotec naprawde mozna kupic za 180-200 zl id uczciwej osoby.Albo zamawiajcie z organizacji,bo po cholere placic 300 zl za Arthrotec jak za 350 mozna miec preparat,ktory daje 99% pewnosci a nie 70.


Dokładnie.. Według mnie jeśli ktoś zawoła na start 400 zł to już jest podejrzane bo skoro miał dostęp do prawdziwego arthrotecu to zainwestował tylko 50 zł... Nikt o zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie chciał tak dużo. Z resztą za tyle to można dać "w łapę"  lekarzowi który pewnie wypisałby taką receptę.
 Ja miałam szczęście!!!   :Big Grin: 
Jak już straciłam nadzieję to znalazłam te forum. Po napisaniu czego potrzebuje nawet tego samego dnia dostałam maila na którego czekałam od samego testu  :Wink:  12 szt za 150 zł + oczywiscie koszty przesyłki. Jak napisałam że tylko za pobraniem to nie było żadnego problemu prócz tego, że pierwszy raz będą wysyłane tabletki w ten sposób. Jak poprosiłam o zdjęcie żeby sprawdzić jak zapakowane też nie było żadnego problemu. Tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Kurier pojawił się dwa dni później. Za całość 170 zł...  Jak czytam tutaj te wszystkie wpisy że sprzedający życzą sobie po 500 zł to zwyczajnie nie mieści mi się to w głowie....  A jak później jeszcze okazuje się że pół tysiąca zapłaciło się za apap to naprawdę w szoku jestem...  

Do wszystkich PSEUDOhandlarzy! 
Jak możecie tak żerować na tych wszystkich kobietach, które naprawdę mają już wystarczająco problemów na głowie (nie bez powodu widzą jedyne wyjście w tych tabletkach)??? Nie macie sumienia! Naprawdę wszystkie te kobiety które wam zaufały widziały w was jedyne wyjście z zazwyczaj bardzo trudnej sytuacji (nie bez powodu decydują się teraz na wydanie majątku na wasze "tabletki"  a następnie na wiele godzin uporczywych skurczy, bólu i krwawienia)!!!  
Naprawdę nie rozumiem jak można być takim ch#jem żeby wykorzystywać te kobiety, które i tak są już pod ścianą... Według mnie nie powinno się kopać leżącego.. Sama doskonale wiem ile łez się przelewa zanim ostatecznie zdecyduje się na zakup takich środków...  Nie mogę sobie nawet wyobrazić tego rozczarowania gdy już przesyłka jest w naszych rękach....  Po prostu tak się nie robi!!!! 
Wiem,  że pewnie i tak nikt z adresatów nawet nie zerknie na to co tutaj napisałam ale musiałam to z siebie wyrzucić.

A tym wszystkim kobietom które zostały tak bezczelnie oszukane z całego serca współczuję. Z drugiej strony jednak musicie zawsze pamiętać o zachowaniu wszelkiej ostrożności przy zakupach przez internet. Nie rozumiem jak można kupować kota w worku...  Właśnie przy zakupie takich środków powinno się uważać najbardziej... 

Piszę to wszystko bo leżę właśnie na łóżku i dostaje powoli pierwszych skurczy... Bardzo się boję a w ten sposób chociaż mam czym zająć myśli... 

Pozdrawiam was wszystkie. Te oszukane jak i te, które dokonały odpowiedniego zakupu.

A was - wszelkich oszustów wykorzystujących kobiety w bardzo dużej potrzebie - najchętniej bym złapała i znęcała się nad wami w każdy możliwy sposób! Tacy szmaciarze nie powinni w ogóle się wtrącać w ten temat, bo jest to zbyt czuły punkt dla tych wszystkich kobiet. Jak tak bardzo chcecie być oszustami to serio możecie wciskać ten apap jako jakieś drogie witaminy czy ch#j wie co... Od tego tematu powinniście się trzymać z dala! 

Tyle z moje strony. Powoli czas na drugą dawkę... Trzymajcie kciuki za to żeby się udało, bo wolałabym mieć to już za sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jeszcze zależy od tego, jak weźmiesz te tabletki... Czytam tutaj wiele wpisów i na tej stronie są naprawdę sprawdzone i doświadczone Panie, które mogą pomóc. Najważniejsze to trafić na taką, która właśnie pokieruje Cię jak masz wziąć tabletki, żeby się udało. Trzeba szukać Pani, która jest doświadczona, a nie burzyć się ceną. Ja wolałam zapłacić więcej, ale udało się i teraz śpię spokojnie. Pozdrawiam dziewczyny i powodzonka !!


   Ciekawa jestem czym się różni Pani, która chce 200 zł od tej która bierze 300 albo 350 zł? I w jaki sposób Cię pokieruje? Poda dawkowania? To ja wolę zapłacić 200 a resztę doczytać na maszwybór.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie.. Według mnie jeśli ktoś zawoła na start 400 zł to już jest podejrzane bo skoro miał dostęp do prawdziwego arthrotecu to zainwestował tylko 50 zł... Nikt o zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie chciał tak dużo. Z resztą za tyle to można dać "w łapę"  lekarzowi który pewnie wypisałby taką receptę.
>  Ja miałam szczęście!!!  
> Jak już straciłam nadzieję to znalazłam te forum. Po napisaniu czego potrzebuje nawet tego samego dnia dostałam maila na którego czekałam od samego testu  12 szt za 150 zł + oczywiscie koszty przesyłki. Jak napisałam że tylko za pobraniem to nie było żadnego problemu prócz tego, że pierwszy raz będą wysyłane tabletki w ten sposób. Jak poprosiłam o zdjęcie żeby sprawdzić jak zapakowane też nie było żadnego problemu. Tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Kurier pojawił się dwa dni później. Za całość 170 zł...  Jak czytam tutaj te wszystkie wpisy że sprzedający życzą sobie po 500 zł to zwyczajnie nie mieści mi się to w głowie....  A jak później jeszcze okazuje się że pół tysiąca zapłaciło się za apap to naprawdę w szoku jestem...  
>   Powodzonka!!! Dawaj znać jak Ci idzie. A co do Twoje wpisu - to święta racja! Ja kupiłam całe opakowanie(20 sztuk) za 200 zł, przesyłka pobraniowa, z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - bez problemu. Wiele osób sprzedaje w takiej cenie - wystarczy napisać do kilku a nawet kilkunastu sprzedających - jestem pewna,że znajdziecie.
> Do wszystkich PSEUDOhandlarzy! 
> Jak możecie tak żerować na tych wszystkich kobietach, które naprawdę mają już wystarczająco problemów na głowie (nie bez powodu widzą jedyne wyjście w tych tabletkach)??? Nie macie sumienia! Naprawdę wszystkie te kobiety które wam zaufały widziały w was jedyne wyjście z zazwyczaj bardzo trudnej sytuacji (nie bez powodu decydują się teraz na wydanie majątku na wasze "tabletki"  a następnie na wiele godzin uporczywych skurczy, bólu i krwawienia)!!!  
> Naprawdę nie rozumiem jak można być takim ch#jem żeby wykorzystywać te kobiety, które i tak są już pod ścianą... Według mnie nie powinno się kopać leżącego.. Sama doskonale wiem ile łez się przelewa zanim ostatecznie zdecyduje się na zakup takich środków...  Nie mogę sobie nawet wyobrazić tego rozczarowania gdy już przesyłka jest w naszych rękach....  Po prostu tak się nie robi!!!! 
> Wiem,  że pewnie i tak nikt z adresatów nawet nie zerknie na to co tutaj napisałam ale musiałam to z siebie wyrzucić.
> 
> ...


 Powodzonka!!! Dawaj znać jak Ci idzie. A co do Twoje wpisu - to święta racja! Ja kupiłam całe opakowanie(20 sztuk) za 200 zł, przesyłka pobraniowa, z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - bez problemu. Wiele osób sprzedaje w takiej cenie - wystarczy napisać do kilku a nawet kilkunastu sprzedających - jestem pewna,że znajdziecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciekawa jestem czym się różni Pani, która chce 200 zł od tej która bierze 300 albo 350 zł? I w jaki sposób Cię pokieruje? Poda dawkowania? To ja wolę zapłacić 200 a resztę doczytać na maszwybór.


Prawda jest taka,  że nawet nie można zostać "pokierowanym" na dawkowanie które właśnie w twoim przypadku okaże się niezawodne.  Ja czytałam wiele informacji na temat najlepszego dawkowania i tak naprawdę ile osób tyle opinii.. Trzeba samemu zdecydować się na to jak zastosujemy tabletki. Ja zrobiłam tak, że 3 doustnie, 1 dopochwowo bo strasznie ciężko jest trzymać 4 tabletki pod językiem. Mi się nawet nie mieściły nie wspominając o posmaku który będzie mi siedział w pamięci jeszcze bardzo długo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma ktos do odstprzedania z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przede wszystkim podstawa,to przesylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci,jesli sprzedajacy ma z tym problem,to nawet nie gadajcie z nim.I dziewczyny!Arthrotec naprawde mozna kupic za 180-200 zl id uczciwej osoby.Albo zamawiajcie z organizacji,bo po cholere placic 300 zl za Arthrotec jak za 350 mozna miec preparat,ktory daje 99% pewnosci a nie 70.


Tak ? Szkoda tylko, że jestem z woj. Podkarpackiego i organizacja WOW którą tak zachwalacie w te regiony paczek nie wysyła, bo są przechwytywane przez poczte a następnie przez policje. Paczki pobraniowe ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to owszem fajna sprawa, ale w tym przypadku nikt nie chce ryzykować... A organizacje jak widać nie docierają w każdy zakątek Polski... Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak ? Szkoda tylko, że jestem z woj. Podkarpackiego i organizacja WOW którą tak zachwalacie w te regiony paczek nie wysyła, bo są przechwytywane przez poczte a następnie przez policje. Paczki pobraniowe ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to owszem fajna sprawa, ale w tym przypadku nikt nie chce ryzykować... A organizacje jak widać nie docierają w każdy zakątek Polski... Pozdrawiam


   Organizacja WHW wysyła przesyłki tzw. nie rejestrowane i taki docierają wszędzie. A poza tym to,że mieszkasz w zagrożonym województwie, to nie znaczy że jesteś skazana na zapłacenie 350 zł za Arthrotec i będziesz musiała dokonać przedpłaty na konto. Ja kupiłam za 200 zł (całe opakowanie) i nie było problemu z pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jak jesteś w potrzebie i nie możesz znaleźć, to mogę podać Ci namiar na tą kobietę i podejrzewam,że nie tylko ja mogę podać Ci taki namiar.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Organizacja WHW wysyła przesyłki tzw. nie rejestrowane i taki docierają wszędzie. A poza tym to,że mieszkasz w zagrożonym województwie, to nie znaczy że jesteś skazana na zapłacenie 350 zł za Arthrotec i będziesz musiała dokonać przedpłaty na konto. Ja kupiłam za 200 zł (całe opakowanie) i nie było problemu z pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jak jesteś w potrzebie i nie możesz znaleźć, to mogę podać Ci namiar na tą kobietę i podejrzewam,że nie tylko ja mogę podać Ci taki namiar.


Ja nie wierzę w żadne organizacje... Skoro przesyłka nie jesr rejestrowana to również żadna pewność, że dotrze... Gdyby ktoś mi wysłał zdjęcie to jestem gotowa zapłacić te 350 zł nawet z przedpłatą na konto. 350 zł to nie majątek a trzeba się jakoś ratować...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie wierzę w żadne organizacje... Skoro przesyłka nie jesr rejestrowana to również żadna pewność, że dotrze... Gdyby ktoś mi wysłał zdjęcie to jestem gotowa zapłacić te 350 zł nawet z przedpłatą na konto. 350 zł to nie majątek a trzeba się jakoś ratować...


   To Twoja sprawa - jak dla mnie to możesz zapłacić nawet 500 zł - Twoja kasa Twoja sprawa. Ja chciałam pomóc, ale jak masz chęć zapłacić 350 a nie 200 to ok. Trzymaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie wierzę w żadne organizacje... Skoro przesyłka nie jesr rejestrowana to również żadna pewność, że dotrze... Gdyby ktoś mi wysłał zdjęcie to jestem gotowa zapłacić te 350 zł nawet z przedpłatą na konto. 350 zł to nie majątek a trzeba się jakoś ratować...


    Wysłanie fotek, to żadna gwarancja uczciwości - wiele dziewczyn dostało fotki, zrobiło przedpłate a w kopercie Apap.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od spożycia pierwszej dawki dostałyście krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny macie jakieś sprawdzone źródło do Art?  Dzisiaj zostałam oszukana i szlak mnie trafia..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powodzonka!!! Dawaj znać jak Ci idzie. A co do Twoje wpisu - to święta racja! Ja kupiłam całe opakowanie(20 sztuk) za 200 zł, przesyłka pobraniowa, z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - bez problemu. Wiele osób sprzedaje w takiej cenie - wystarczy napisać do kilku a nawet kilkunastu sprzedających - jestem pewna,że znajdziecie.


No dokładnie.. Wystarczy nawet popisać na maile podawane tutaj we wcześniejszych wpisach... Od samego początku powiedziałam sobie że nie wydam na to więcej niż 200 zł i udało się w sumie bez większych komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny macie jakieś sprawdzone źródło do Art?  Dzisiaj zostałam oszukana i szlak mnie trafia..


   Daj maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj maila - odezwę się.


sindi121@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No dokładnie.. Wystarczy nawet popisać na maile podawane tutaj we wcześniejszych wpisach... Od samego początku powiedziałam sobie że nie wydam na to więcej niż 200 zł i udało się w sumie bez większych komplikacji.


    Ja też znalazłam w przeciągu paru godzin - napisałam do 4 osób z czego 2 chciały 200 zł i nie miały problemu z wysłaniem za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Zdecydowałam się na jedną z nich i po 2 dniach przesyłkę miałam w rękach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj maila - odezwę się.


Właśnie jak chcecie żeby ktoś wam coś zaoferował to od razu podawajcie maila. Jak dodałam taki wpis tutaj to w ciągu dwóch dni miałam około 8 ofert. Oczywiste jest to że nie uniknęłam ofert za 400 zł, czy też takich które nie akceptują zapłaty przy odbiorze. Najważniejsze jest to, że były też ciekawe propozycje - bez problemu dogadać się można było z zapłatą, cena nie przekraczała 200 zł, jak poprosiłam to nawet dostawałam zdjęcia oryginalnych opakowań przygotowanych do wysyłki np z datą, a nawet moimi imieniem. 

Bez maila nie dostałam żadnej informacji. Wystarczyło zrobić pierwszy krok w ułatwieniu kontaktu prywatnego a ofert dostałam sporo. 

Taka tam informacja dla potrzebujących  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też znalazłam w przeciągu paru godzin - napisałam do 4 osób z czego 2 chciały 200 zł i nie miały problemu z wysłaniem za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Zdecydowałam się na jedną z nich i po 2 dniach przesyłkę miałam w rękach.


No dokładnie. Ja też miałam problem z wyborem ostatecznym bo zastanawiałam się nad dwiema osobami  :Wink:  
Naprawdę jeśli się do tego zabierze na poważnie to ciężko jest nie trafić na jakąś poważna propozycje. 
__________________

Po pierwszej dawce było mi zimno, po drugiej robi się coraz cieplej. Powoli gorąco. Szczerze to nawet lepiej bo zdecydowanie wolę jak jest bardzo ciepło niż jak się cała trzęsę z zimna  :Wink:  
Mam nadzieję że za chwilę się zacznie. Skurcze niby są, ale bardzo delikatne. Ciężko jest mi dokładnie ocenić czy to od tabletek, czy może od stresu przez te czekanie. 
Każda godzina mija bardzo powoli, zdaje się że nawet coraz wolniej. 
Z natury jestem bardzo niecierpliwą osobą a dzisiaj to już w ogóle...

Jest tu może teraz ktoś kto mógłby się podzielić swoim doświadczeniem z tabletkami Arthrotec?
Jak się czułyście w dniu zażycia tabletek?
Może macie jakieś dobre rady na zmniejszenie nieprzyjemnych efektów ubocznych?  

Każda informacja mile widziana  :Smile: 

Sam fakt, że ktoś to wszystko czyta jest w ogóle czymś nawet przyjemnym. 
Jednak jest jakieś tam w środku poczucie że mimo wszystko nie jest się samym i że jest wiele osób które albo były w takiej sytuacji albo mają zamiar być. 
Taka więź jest jednak ważna, bo w moim przypadku to nie znam nikogo kto zdecydował się na tabletki i szczerze mówiąc to cały czas czułam się inna. 
Wszystkim kobietom które będą dopiero to przechodzić z całego serca radzę być tutaj..  Czytać, pisać - być w kontakcie z kimś kto wie o co chodzi  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ironia losu? 
Przed moim wpisem z podziękowaniami i pochwałami za pomoc, wsparcie i dotrzymywanie towarzystwa była wielka dyskusja... Po podziękowaniu wszystko zamarło. Cisza i spokój....  

" Nie chwal dnia przed zachodem słońca! "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. mam do sprzedania sprawdzony zestaw ( wszystko oryginalne, zapakowane ) odpisuje na e-mail i tam podaje swój numer tel. zainteresowane zapraszam khatarina_woj@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ironia losu? 
> Przed moim wpisem z podziękowaniami i pochwałami za pomoc, wsparcie i dotrzymywanie towarzystwa była wielka dyskusja... Po podziękowaniu wszystko zamarło. Cisza i spokój....  
> 
> " Nie chwal dnia przed zachodem słońca! "


Nie bardzo zrozumialam o co chodzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie. Dzisiaj dostałam receptę i zaraz jadę kupić art, strasznie się boje, ale nie mam innego wyjścia, jestem w 4/5 tygodniu. Czy któraś z Was, która brała te tabletki może mi powiedzieć czy można jeść przed zażyciem czy lepiej być na czczo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Slyszalam ze moze tak byc lepiej poczekac do 2 dni, rownie dobrze mozesz nie miec krwawienia a zlapie Cie pare dni po zazywaniu art.


Jak długo czekałyście na pojawienie się krwawienia? Boję się że się nie doczekam :/ wszędzie piszą że ból jest niesamowity, a ja czuję tylko lekki ucisk. Jestem trochę ponad 5 godzin po zażyciu pierwszej dawki. Niektóre dziewczyny nawet piszą że zaczęły krwawić już po pierwszej dawce... 
Do tego mam jedynie wzdęty, twardy brzuch. Na zmianę jest mi raz gorąco, a za chwilę zimno i tak w kółko. Czasem złapie mnie nieco mocniejszy skurcz, ale boję się że to jednak nie to... Wiem że jeszcze za wcześnie żeby ostatecznie stwierdzić jak mi poszło (nawet została mi jeszcze jedna dawka tabletek) ale jestem straszną panikarą i zawsze obawiam się wszystkiego co najgorsze.. 
Co o tym sądzicie? Kiedy u was pojawiały się jakieś konkretne objawy że się zaczęło? 

Z łatwością jest oszaleć podczas takiego czekania...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bardzo zrozumialam o co chodzi...


A o co mogło chodzić? 
Nikt nie opisze mi swoich dolegliwości po zażyciu tych pieprzonych tabletek... 
Siedzę od rana całkiem sama w domu czekam aż się coś zacznie ale nic specjalnego się nie dzieje... Denerwuje się bardzo że się jeszcze nie uda a wtedy to nie mam pojęcia co mogłabym więcej zrobić...
Wiem że moje pretensje są nieuzasadnione, ale jednak nerwy robią swoje a tu nawet odezwać się nie mam do kogo i to denerwuje jeszcze bardziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak długo czekałyście na pojawienie się krwawienia? Boję się że się nie doczekam :/ wszędzie piszą że ból jest niesamowity, a ja czuję tylko lekki ucisk. Jestem trochę ponad 5 godzin po zażyciu pierwszej dawki. Niektóre dziewczyny nawet piszą że zaczęły krwawić już po pierwszej dawce... 
> Do tego mam jedynie wzdęty, twardy brzuch. Na zmianę jest mi raz gorąco, a za chwilę zimno i tak w kółko. Czasem złapie mnie nieco mocniejszy skurcz, ale boję się że to jednak nie to... Wiem że jeszcze za wcześnie żeby ostatecznie stwierdzić jak mi poszło (nawet została mi jeszcze jedna dawka tabletek) ale jestem straszną panikarą i zawsze obawiam się wszystkiego co najgorsze.. 
> Co o tym sądzicie? Kiedy u was pojawiały się jakieś konkretne objawy że się zaczęło? 
> 
> Z łatwością jest oszaleć podczas takiego czekania...


Jak brałas tabletki ? Dopochwowo czy pod język ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Dzisiaj dostałam receptę i zaraz jadę kupić art, strasznie się boje, ale nie mam innego wyjścia, jestem w 4/5 tygodniu. Czy któraś z Was, która brała te tabletki może mi powiedzieć czy można jeść przed zażyciem czy lepiej być na czczo ?


Ja wolałam nic nie jeść, ale to z tego względu żeby organizm był jednak troszkę bardziej wycieńczony. Przecież naturalną rzeczą jest to że we wczesnym etapie ciąży organizm słabiej  będzie starał się utrzymać ją po zażyciu odpowiedniej dawki (oczywiście każdy organizm jest inny więc nie można tego porównywać w 100% ze sobą)  jeżeli będzie bardziej zmęczony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak brałas tabletki ? Dopochwowo czy pod język ?


W pierwszej dawce wzięłam 3 pod język, a 4 nie dałam rady więc spróbowałam dopochwowo. Przy drugiej dawce zrobiłam to samo i okazało się że tabletkę z pierwszej dawki włożyłam za płytko, nie rozpuściła się prawie w ogóle. Wtedy oby dwie tabletki starałam się wcisnąć tak daleko jak tylko mogłam. Za chwilę czas na ostatnią dawkę..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W pierwszej dawce wzięłam 3 pod język, a 4 nie dałam rady więc spróbowałam dopochwowo. Przy drugiej dawce zrobiłam to samo i okazało się że tabletkę z pierwszej dawki włożyłam za płytko, nie rozpuściła się prawie w ogóle. Wtedy oby dwie tabletki starałam się wcisnąć tak daleko jak tylko mogłam. Za chwilę czas na ostatnią dawkę..


Może macie jakieś wskazówki dotyczące ostatniej dawki? Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna. Zwłaszcza jeśli okaże się że wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem. Tylko proszę o szybką odpowiedź bo mam jeszcze tylko ok. 20 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

K...a a ja brałam w piątek i dalej zero krwawienia  :Frown:  było troszke beżowego śluzu i nic.
W trakcie brzuch mnie bolał jak jasna cholera i nic. W sobotę i w niedziele też mialam kilka razy silniejszy skurcz ale to wszystko.
Coś mi się widzi że dupa z tego. Trzeba będzie powtórzyć. chyba że u mnie to tak długo trwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz jak będzie po ostatniej dawce, ja dopiero dzisiaj będę brać tabletki. 
Ale byłam przy mojej koleżance która rok temu miała ten sam problem i je brała, była w ósmym tygodniu ciąży, pierwszą dawkę wzięła dwie do buzi i dwie dopochwowo, po 3 godzinach zwiększyła dawkę o jedną tabletkę, przy 3 dawce nie dała już rady i wziela tylko 4 dopochwowo. Krwawienie zaczęło się dopiero wieczorem gdy wyszliśmy się na chwilę przewietrzyć ją zalał potok krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> K...a a ja brałam w piątek i dalej zero krwawienia  było troszke beżowego śluzu i nic.
> W trakcie brzuch mnie bolał jak jasna cholera i nic. W sobotę i w niedziele też mialam kilka razy silniejszy skurcz ale to wszystko.
> Coś mi się widzi że dupa z tego. Trzeba będzie powtórzyć. chyba że u mnie to tak długo trwa.


Skąd miałaś tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jak będzie po ostatniej dawce, ja dopiero dzisiaj będę brać tabletki. 
> Ale byłam przy mojej koleżance która rok temu miała ten sam problem i je brała, była w ósmym tygodniu ciąży, pierwszą dawkę wzięła dwie do buzi i dwie dopochwowo, po 3 godzinach zwiększyła dawkę o jedną tabletkę, przy 3 dawce nie dała już rady i wziela tylko 4 dopochwowo. Krwawienie zaczęło się dopiero wieczorem gdy wyszliśmy się na chwilę przewietrzyć ją zalał potok krwi.


Mam nadzieję że u mnie też coś się tylko zawiesiło... Najgorsze jest to, że wszystko sobie zaplanowałam i miałam nadzieję że wszystko pójdzie krok po kroku... W zasadzie mogę się pocieszać tym, że okres zawsze miałam bardzo delikatny więc może i te krwawienie jest jakoś powiązane (w końcu z tego samego miejsca) i dlatego nie jest uciążliwe jak w przypadku większości kobiet. Fajnie by było jakby okazało się że wszystko pójdzie szybko, ale dopiero po całej dawce tabletek. Podobno są przypadki że dopiero 2 dni po zażyciu tabletek doszło do poronienia a to z tego względu, że organizm powoli przyswaja substancje... 
Masakra jakaś..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymaj się mocno, mam nadzieję że wszystko pójdzie po Twojej myśli  :Wink:   który to był tydzień ? 
Ja też będę dzisiaj brała tabletki także zdam relacje jak było u mnie. 
Skąd masz tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymaj się mocno, mam nadzieję że wszystko pójdzie po Twojej myśli   który to był tydzień ? 
> Ja też będę dzisiaj brała tabletki także zdam relacje jak było u mnie. 
> Skąd masz tabletki ?


Tabletki mam w sumie od kobiety której mail znalazłam właśnie tutaj. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Z apteki. 
Najgorsze jest to że nawet prawdziwe tabletki dają dużą szansę na NIEpowodzenie  :Frown:  
Właśnie będę brała ostatnią dawkę... Jeśli dzisiaj się nic nie stanie to nie wiem co zrobię... 
Właśnie zaczął się 6 tydzień od prawdopodobnego zapłodnienia. To przecież nie tak dużo patrząc na to że kobiety nawet w 11 tygodniu przechodzą to poprawnie.l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja swoj zabieg robilam razem z dziewczynami z forum maszwybor.net. 
Odpisywaly na kazde pytanie w max 15 minut. I duzo innych relacji, wskazówek tam poczytalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki mam w sumie od kobiety której mail znalazłam właśnie tutaj. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Z apteki. 
> Najgorsze jest to że nawet prawdziwe tabletki dają dużą szansę na NIEpowodzenie  
> Właśnie będę brała ostatnią dawkę... Jeśli dzisiaj się nic nie stanie to nie wiem co zrobię... 
> Właśnie zaczął się 6 tydzień od prawdopodobnego zapłodnienia. To przecież nie tak dużo patrząc na to że kobiety nawet w 11 tygodniu przechodzą to poprawnie.l


Niektórzy też liczą tygodnie od ostatniej miesiączki, mi od zapłodnienia licząc mam 3 tydzień, a według ostatniej miesiączki to jest już prawie 5 tydzień. Sprawdzałas sobie poziom bety we krwi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzymam kciuki, może po 3 dawce się uda. Poczekaj do jutra, jeśli zdecydujesz się na kolejną dawkę to będę mogła ewentualnie załatwić Ci receptę w weekend, za darmo, ja też sobie załatwiłam za darmo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niektórzy też liczą tygodnie od ostatniej miesiączki, mi od zapłodnienia licząc mam 3 tydzień, a według ostatniej miesiączki to jest już prawie 5 tydzień. Sprawdzałas sobie poziom bety we krwi ?


Nie sprawdzałam właśnie, ale od miesiączki wychodzi 9, więc nawet w ten sposób jest to na tyle wczesna ciąża że spokojnie można liczyć na sukces. Ostatnią dawkę wzięłam tylko doustnie w razie gdyby miało zacząć się krwawienie nie stracić niczego razem z krwią. Najgorsze jest to podrażnienie języka i ta gorycz która prawie doprowadziła mnie wcześniej do wymiotów. Co jakiś czas biorę małe łyki wody żeby nie zwrócić. To jest arthrotec forte i czytałam że rdzenia lepiej nie połykać, ale teraz chyba tak zrobię. W końcu to tylko lek przeciwbólowy i w dodatku jedynie z 4 tabletek a zawsze jest szansa że więcej mizoprostolu dostanie się do organizmu. Kurcze oby w końcu coś zaskoczyło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki, może po 3 dawce się uda. Poczekaj do jutra, jeśli zdecydujesz się na kolejną dawkę to będę mogła ewentualnie załatwić Ci receptę w weekend, za darmo, ja też sobie załatwiłam za darmo.


Jezu dziękuję bardzo. Nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy jak bardzo podnosi mnie to na duchu... 
Właśnie chodzi o to że teraz akurat miałam wielkie szczęście z zakupem tych tabletek, bo dostałam wypłatę za pracę dorywczą. Jeszcze się uczę i nie mam pieniędzy żeby kupić kolejne tabletki za 200 zł...  Wolę od nikogo nie pożyczać bo nikt nie wie o ciąży... Chociaż prawdę mówiąc to ostatnio coraz więcej osób to podejrzewa przez co bardziej się denerwuje... 
Ale miejmy nadzieję że starczy dzisiejsza sesja... 
Wszystko powinno się niedługo okazać. Za chwilę minie pół godziny więc cała wymagana dawka mizoprostolu powinna być w organizmie... Chciałabym mieć to w końcu za sobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Dzisiaj dostałam receptę i zaraz jadę kupić art, strasznie się boje, ale nie mam innego wyjścia, jestem w 4/5 tygodniu. Czy któraś z Was, która brała te tabletki może mi powiedzieć czy można jeść przed zażyciem czy lepiej być na czczo ?


Hej. Ja bralam art i jadłam w trakcie brania i piłam również. 
U mnie za pierwszym razem pomogło. W 5tc-6. 
Ale byłam po u gina i musiał być antybiotyk i leki na zmniejszenie krwawienia. 
Po 2 tyg. Kontrolna wizyta i pecherzyk owulacje był 19mm.czyli wszystko ok. Nie bójcie się dziewczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> K...a a ja brałam w piątek i dalej zero krwawienia  było troszke beżowego śluzu i nic.
> W trakcie brzuch mnie bolał jak jasna cholera i nic. W sobotę i w niedziele też mialam kilka razy silniejszy skurcz ale to wszystko.
> Coś mi się widzi że dupa z tego. Trzeba będzie powtórzyć. chyba że u mnie to tak długo trwa.


A jak je bralas?? Bez rdzenia i dopochwowo??? 
One czasem działają z opóźnieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny macie jakieś sprawdzone źródło do Art?  Dzisiaj zostałam oszukana i szlak mnie trafia..



Witaj. Tez zostalam oszukana. C z kociej taki naiwny czasem jest. Ja kupiłam w aptece choć x recepta ciężko było ale udało się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ironia losu? 
> Przed moim wpisem z podziękowaniami i pochwałami za pomoc, wsparcie i dotrzymywanie towarzystwa była wielka dyskusja... Po podziękowaniu wszystko zamarło. Cisza i spokój....  
> 
> " Nie chwal dnia przed zachodem słońca! "


Jak sytuacja u ciebie??? Trzymam kciuki i zaglądam w miarę możliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A teraz do tych co biorą art lub zamierzają. 
Po wzieciu tych tabletek czy uda się czy nie idziecie do lekarza sprawdzic czy wszystko jest ok. 
Czy udał się zabieg czy do końca się oczyściliscie. 
Wasze zdrowe najważniejsze i do tego jeszcze spokojna głowa że wszystko jest ok. 
To taka rada osoby po przejściach. 
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najgorsza jest ta niepewność.. Nie wiadomo kiedy zacznie się poronienie, nie wiadomo czy poronienie przeszło tak jak powinno, nie wiadomo nawet czy to w ogóle będzie miało miejsce... 
Nie rozumiem dlaczego tabletki wczesnoporonne nie są legalne w tej naszej kochanej Polsce..... 
Jak ja bym już chciała wiedzieć co i jak. 
Po ostatniej dawce, przed chwilą,  jak się podcierałam to zdawało mi się że pojawił się taki różowo-brązowy śluz. 
Ciekawe co będzie dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najgorsza jest ta niepewność.. Nie wiadomo kiedy zacznie się poronienie, nie wiadomo czy poronienie przeszło tak jak powinno, nie wiadomo nawet czy to w ogóle będzie miało miejsce... 
> Nie rozumiem dlaczego tabletki wczesnoporonne nie są legalne w tej naszej kochanej Polsce..... 
> Jak ja bym już chciała wiedzieć co i jak. 
> Po ostatniej dawce, przed chwilą,  jak się podcierałam to zdawało mi się że pojawił się taki różowo-brązowy śluz. 
> Ciekawe co będzie dalej


   Poruszaj się trochę - wejdź i zejdź parę razy po schodach, zrób parę przysiadów, pomyj podłogi - może coś sie ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc dziewczyny ! bylam w tej sytuacji, nie raz ale az dwa razy i wiem jak to jest... nie mam tabletek do sprzedania bo zawsze zeby miec wieksza pewnosc nic nie zostawialam. ale mam numer do pani Ani od ktorej dwa razy bralat tabsy. jesli by ktoras chciala z was tabletki ze sprawdzonego zrodla chetnie pomoge i podam numer do p.ani ja bralam od niej dwa razy i jestem zadowolona. bardzo szybko, dyskretnie, a najlepsze jest to ze ciagle moglam do niej dzwonic i pytac wszystko super wytlumaczyla. jesli by ktoras z was chciala namiar to napiszcie milena.kowalik1983@wp.pl buziaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak sytuacja u ciebie??? Trzymam kciuki i zaglądam w miarę możliwości.


Pojawiło się trochę śluzu w kolorze różowo-brązowym. Mam nadzieję że coś się ruszy bo kur#a zostałam dzisiaj wystawiona przez najbliższe mi osoby..
Tylko oni wiedzieli o ciąży i nie wiem jak mogli mi to zrobić...
Prosilam przyjaciółkę żeby do mnie wpadła chociaż na chwilę, nie zrobiła tego... Pojechała do brata swojego chłopaka... 
Chłopak musiał być dziś w pracy ale umówiliśmy się że będziemy w kontakcie telefonicznym. Napisałam mu na początku jak wrażenia po pierwszej dawce i dodałam żeby odezwal się jak znajdzie chwilę. Kończy o 16 zazwyczaj więc zadzwoniłam do niego koło 15:45 ale nie odebrał. Próbowałam się jeszcze dodzwonić z 10 razy na wypadek jakby po prostu nie słyszał wcześniejszych połączeń. Teraz abonent nieosiągalny... 
Zabolało w ch#j...  Mam nadzieję że te poronienie się uda. Musi się udać!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pojawiło się trochę śluzu w kolorze różowo-brązowym. Mam nadzieję że coś się ruszy bo kur#a zostałam dzisiaj wystawiona przez najbliższe mi osoby..
> Tylko oni wiedzieli o ciąży i nie wiem jak mogli mi to zrobić...
> Prosilam przyjaciółkę żeby do mnie wpadła chociaż na chwilę, nie zrobiła tego... Pojechała do brata swojego chłopaka... 
> Chłopak musiał być dziś w pracy ale umówiliśmy się że będziemy w kontakcie telefonicznym. Napisałam mu na początku jak wrażenia po pierwszej dawce i dodałam żeby odezwal się jak znajdzie chwilę. Kończy o 16 zazwyczaj więc zadzwoniłam do niego koło 15:45 ale nie odebrał. Próbowałam się jeszcze dodzwonić z 10 razy na wypadek jakby po prostu nie słyszał wcześniejszych połączeń. Teraz abonent nieosiągalny... 
> Zabolało w ch#j...  Mam nadzieję że te poronienie się uda. Musi się udać!!!


    To bardzo przykre,że zostałaś w tak obrzydliwy sposób pozostawiona sama sobie i to jeszcze w takiej sytuacji. Na szczęście my tu jesteśmy, zawsze jest tu ktoś kto z Tobą popisze. Dawaj znać jak się czujesz. Poruszaj się troche.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pojawiło się trochę śluzu w kolorze różowo-brązowym. Mam nadzieję że coś się ruszy bo kur#a zostałam dzisiaj wystawiona przez najbliższe mi osoby..
> Tylko oni wiedzieli o ciąży i nie wiem jak mogli mi to zrobić...
> Prosilam przyjaciółkę żeby do mnie wpadła chociaż na chwilę, nie zrobiła tego... Pojechała do brata swojego chłopaka... 
> Chłopak musiał być dziś w pracy ale umówiliśmy się że będziemy w kontakcie telefonicznym. Napisałam mu na początku jak wrażenia po pierwszej dawce i dodałam żeby odezwal się jak znajdzie chwilę. Kończy o 16 zazwyczaj więc zadzwoniłam do niego koło 15:45 ale nie odebrał. Próbowałam się jeszcze dodzwonić z 10 razy na wypadek jakby po prostu nie słyszał wcześniejszych połączeń. Teraz abonent nieosiągalny... 
> Zabolało w ch#j...  Mam nadzieję że te poronienie się uda. Musi się udać!!!


Faceci to w większości gnidy od innego Boga... 
Poradzisz sobie sama, musisz być na tyle silna. Dawaj znać co i jak. Ja tu staram się zaglądać w miarę możliwości tak często jak się da. Jak nie ruszy to tak jak Ci pisałam załatwimy nowa receptę. Ja właśnie jadę do apteki po tabletki, zobaczymy jak to będzie u mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To bardzo przykre,że zostałaś w tak obrzydliwy sposób pozostawiona sama sobie i to jeszcze w takiej sytuacji. Na szczęście my tu jesteśmy, zawsze jest tu ktoś kto z Tobą popisze. Dawaj znać jak się czujesz. Poruszaj się troche.


Chyba jeszcze nigdy nie było mi tak przykro jak w tej chwili. Może chociaż ten stres i nerwy wpłyną na rozwój wydarzeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba jeszcze nigdy nie było mi tak przykro jak w tej chwili. Może chociaż ten stres i nerwy wpłyną na rozwój wydarzeń.


Właśnie się zaczęlo! Zapaliłam papierosa i jak go właśnie gasilam poczułam że coś leci. Usiadłam na WC i jak poleciało jeszcze trochę krwi. Później się spiełam i chyba jakiś skrzep poleciał!! 
Teraz już nic więcej. Może za chwilę poleci reszta 

Bardzo dziękuję wam wszystkim za każde słowo!! Nawet nie wiecie jak bardzo pomagało to że, ktoś zawsze coś napisał. 
Przykre tylko że wy -  obcy mi ludzie udzieliliscie mi wsparcia, którego oczekiwałam od najbliższych. Wy się spisaliscie na medal!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Faceci to w większości gnidy od innego Boga... 
> Poradzisz sobie sama, musisz być na tyle silna. Dawaj znać co i jak. Ja tu staram się zaglądać w miarę możliwości tak często jak się da. Jak nie ruszy to tak jak Ci pisałam załatwimy nowa receptę. Ja właśnie jadę do apteki po tabletki, zobaczymy jak to będzie u mnie.


Nie wiem jak mógł mi to zrobić... Tym bardziej że był to dość poważny związek... 
Chociaż dzięki temu się w końcu zaczęło, więc nie będę raczej potrzebować kolejnych tabletek. 
Dziękuję za wszystko!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem jak mógł mi to zrobić... Tym bardziej że był to dość poważny związek... 
> Chociaż dzięki temu się w końcu zaczęło, więc nie będę raczej potrzebować kolejnych tabletek. 
> Dziękuję za wszystko!!


    Powinien być z Tobą chociaż by przez wzgląd na to,że w dużej mierze on również przyczynił się do niechcianej ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd miałaś tabletki ?


Z ogłoszenia ale oryginalne. Odbierałam osobiście. całe opakowanie z datą ważności i nr serii więc nie jakaś podróba.
Nie wiem teraz co tu zrobić. Poczekać jeszcze czy ponowić próbe? Osoba od której kupowałam dzwoniła do mnie i pytała o wszystko i radziła zrobić usg i bete i poczekać.
Ale jestem w kropce. Strasznie się martwie bo to 5 tydz a czas ucieka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak je bralas?? Bez rdzenia i dopochwowo??? 
> One czasem działają z opóźnieniem.


Pierwsze dwie dawki dopochwowo a ostatnią pod język. Skurcze miałam naprawdę silne ale krwawienia zero.Na drugi dzień dopiero troche brązy i nic do tej pory

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem jak mógł mi to zrobić... Tym bardziej że był to dość poważny związek... 
> Chociaż dzięki temu się w końcu zaczęło, więc nie będę raczej potrzebować kolejnych tabletek. 
> Dziękuję za wszystko!!


Mam nadzieję że wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem ! Wciąż trzymam za Ciebie kciuki  :Wink:  ważne że już się coś zaczęło dziać, dawaj znać co dalej, czy krwawienie się zwiększa i o ogóle jak się czujesz. 
Idziesz do lekarza w najbliższym czasie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthro. katharina_woj@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinien być z Tobą chociaż by przez wzgląd na to,że w dużej mierze on również przyczynił się do niechcianej ciąży.


Właśnie prawdę mówiąc to w większej części wina leży po jego stronie...
Spedzilismy razem udany dzień a jeszcze bardziej udany wieczór. Było to niestety 3 dni przed planowaną owulacją. Nie mieliśmy przy sobie żadnego zabezpieczenia ale powiedział mi że będzie uważać. Ufałam mu, już kilka podobnych sytuacji mieliśmy za sobą i wszystko było tak jak powinno. 
Tego wieczoru było naprawdę dobrze, chyba nawet nie wymieniliśmy ostro ze sobą żadnego zdania. Bardzo prawdopodobne że po prostu było to spotkanie po kłótni, a jak to zawsze bywa wtedy jest cudownie jak w bajce. Kochalismy się wtedy 3 razy.
Po ostatnim stosunku poczułam jednak że tym razem nie uważał. Bardzo się wtedy zdnerwowalam a ten stwierdził że to resztki więc nic nie będzie.....  Nawet nie zdajecie sobie sprawy jak mnie to wtedy wyprowadziło z równowagi...  Tak się skończył miły wieczór. 
Miałam nadzieję że jednak nie dojdzie do zapłodnienia bo jednak do owulacji bylo jeszcze troszkę czasu. Miałam nadzieję że jego plemniki nie wytrzymają tyle czasu. Okazało się jednak że nasienie ma silne i te małe potworki się do mnie dobrały. Wieczór który opisywałam to była sobota. Owulacja miała być w poniedziałek, a jednak często zdarzało się że cykl mi się wydłużał więc modlilam się żeby ten także się spóźnił, żeby owulacja miała miejsce chociaż z 2 dni później. 
Od razu poczułam że coś jest nie tak... We wtorek zaczęły mnie boleć piersi. Zazwyczaj ok. tydzień przed okresem zaczynały, a tu miałam jeszcze dwa tygodnie. Najgorsze było to że jednak idealnie zgadzało się to z zapłodnieniem i przyczepieniem się komórki do macicy.... Miałam nadzieję że może jednak się mylę. Na test i tak nie mogłabym liczyć. Pozostalo tylko czekać. W dniu kiedy miałam dostać okres niestety się nie pojawił. Czekałam jeszcze 8 dni aż w końcu kupiłam test. Spodziewałam się dwóch kresek ale jak je zobaczyłam i dotarło do mnie to że wpadliśmy wpadłam w histerie... Tego samego dnia pokazałam test chłopakowi a on się ucieszył.....  Jednak kobieca siła argumentów wygrała i przekonałam go do tego, że warto jednak zaczekać jeszcze trochę żeby zapewnić dziecku dobry start. Teraz to nawet nie byłoby miejsca na łóżeczko. A przede wszystkim nie planowałam zostać mamą, uważam że lepiej jest spokojnie się wybawic, a następnie założyć szczęśliwa rodzinkę. Nie widziałam siebie w kolejne lato z dzieckiem na placu zabaw tylko gdzieś na wakacjach z partnerem i resztą znajomych... Jeszcze nie pora na mnie
Jak przyznał mi rację to zaczęłam szukać czegokolwiek na temat tych tabletek. Byłam już w 4 tygodniu a dalej nie otrzymałam od nikogo żadnej odpowiedzi. Zgłaszałam się do tych wszystkich portali internetowych które jak się później dowiedziałam nie wysyłają żadnych tabletek. Oczywiście najpierw należy zrobić przelew i czekać na przesyłkę... 
W końcu, całkiem przez przypadek znalazłam tą stronę i w końcu skontaktowałam się z normalnymi ludźmi, którzy chcą pomóc 

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za wszystko. Od samego początku mogłam na was polegać i jak się okazuje na końcu też zostaliście mi tylko wy...
Jestem w szoku że tak jest, ale cieszę się bardzo że jednak się udało. Jakby nie wasze wsparcie to nie wiem co bym zrobiła... Jesteście kochani <3

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieję że wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem ! Wciąż trzymam za Ciebie kciuki  ważne że już się coś zaczęło dziać, dawaj znać co dalej, czy krwawienie się zwiększa i o ogóle jak się czujesz. 
> Idziesz do lekarza w najbliższym czasie ?


Mam zamiar przejść się do ginekologa,ale to w następnym tygodniu. Może wtedy nie będzie już śladu po ciąży i nawet poronienie nie będzie ujawnione. Wolę żeby nikt się o tym nie dowiedział, bo prawdę mówiąc zawsze byłam przeciw aborcji. Uważałam że jak się komuś przytrafiło to powinien dać radę. Nawet ten czarny protest, który był całkiem niedawno nie podchodził mi w ogóle. Ubrałam się wtedy na biało hehe 
Jak się okazało kobieta faktycznie zmienna jest, bo wystarczyła mi tylko ta druga, różowa kreska na teście  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie się zaczęlo! Zapaliłam papierosa i jak go właśnie gasilam poczułam że coś leci. Usiadłam na WC i jak poleciało jeszcze trochę krwi. Później się spiełam i chyba jakiś skrzep poleciał!! 
> Teraz już nic więcej. Może za chwilę poleci reszta 
> 
> Bardzo dziękuję wam wszystkim za każde słowo!! Nawet nie wiecie jak bardzo pomagało to że, ktoś zawsze coś napisał. 
> Przykre tylko że wy -  obcy mi ludzie udzieliliscie mi wsparcia, którego oczekiwałam od najbliższych. Wy się spisaliscie na medal!!!


To ci kochana gratuluje ja zaczynam jutro rano ,jestem między 8 a 9 tyg arth.mam prosto z apteki nie było problemu z dostaniem go bo mam znajomosci w aptece ,z tym ze dostałam tylko zwykły 20 tab. Najgorsze ze będę z tym zupełnie sama Wiec jeśli mogłabyś mi towarzyszyć i coś doradzić będę wdzięczna za podanie maila bo umieram ze strachu ze się nie uda a już jest dość późno ,jak najlepiej stosować ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dalej krwawię,  ale bez przesady. Na moje nieszczęście nie zdążyłam zmienić ulubionych jeansów na już przygotowane czarne legginsy  :Frown:  podpaska się źle ułożyła i teraz spodnie czeka długa noc w namaczaniu  :Wink:  prawdę mówiąc spodziewałam się wszystkiego - niewiadomo jak mocnych skurczy, zwijania się w łóżku z bólu a wszystko idzie bardzo sprawnie i delikatnie. Czuję jedynie ucisk w podbrzuszu taki sam jaki czułam już po pierwszej dawce tabletek. Czasem trochę mocniej mnie ściśnie ale naprawdę nie spodziewałam się że będzie to tak łatwe przeżycie. Teraz już tylko zostało mi do zrobienia jedno - rozmowa z winowajcą.  Jestem ciekawa jak mi to wytłumaczy...  Oczywiście nie zapomnę mu tego nigdy w życiu bo zachował się jak ostatni palant i nie potrafię wybaczyć takiego zachowania. 

Trzymajcie kciuki za spodnie!!  Mam nadzieję że plama zejdzie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ci kochana gratuluje ja zaczynam jutro rano ,jestem między 8 a 9 tyg arth.mam prosto z apteki nie było problemu z dostaniem go bo mam znajomosci w aptece ,z tym ze dostałam tylko zwykły 20 tab. Najgorsze ze będę z tym zupełnie sama Wiec jeśli mogłabyś mi towarzyszyć i coś doradzić będę wdzięczna za podanie maila bo umieram ze strachu ze się nie uda a już jest dość późno ,jak najlepiej stosować ?


Przyznam że ja też bałam się strasznie. Najlepiej będzie pisanie o jutrzejszym wydarzeniu tu na forum, bo jestem pewna że znajdzie się tu dużo więcej dobrych rad niż to co ja sama mogę powiedzieć. Też byłam sama i po dwóch godzinach przyjecia pierwszych tabletek zaczęłam pisać tutaj tylko po to, żeby się czymś zająć. Nawet nie spodziewałam się takiej fali pomocy i wsparcia. Ze stosowaniem też miałam problem. Nie miałam pojęcia co będzie lepsze. Sądziłam że bezpieczniej będzie pod język jednak nie należy to do żadnej przyjemności. Dalej mam podrażniony i spuchniety lekko język. Stwierdziłam że 4 tabletki na raz to za dużo. Ledwo 3 mi się mieściły więc ostatnią zastosowałam dopochwowo. Przy kolejnej dawce zrobiłam to samo, jednak okazało się że tabletkę z pierwszej dawki włożyłam za płytko i prawie w ogóle się nie rozpuściła. Poprawiłam ją.  Wsunelam je tak daleko jak tylko mogłam, może i lepiej jest nawet spróbować sobie czymś pomóc i wsunąć je tak daleko jak to możliwe. Wydaje mi się że wtedy szybciej można spodziewać się efektów. Czytałam że zwykły arthrotec jest nawet lepszy, ponieważ zawiera tyle samo mizoprostolu, a mniej diklofenaku który nie jest potrzebny. Wszystko będzie dobrze. O której godzinie masz zamiar zacząć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyznam że ja też bałam się strasznie. Najlepiej będzie pisanie o jutrzejszym wydarzeniu tu na forum, bo jestem pewna że znajdzie się tu dużo więcej dobrych rad niż to co ja sama mogę powiedzieć. Też byłam sama i po dwóch godzinach przyjecia pierwszych tabletek zaczęłam pisać tutaj tylko po to, żeby się czymś zająć. Nawet nie spodziewałam się takiej fali pomocy i wsparcia. Ze stosowaniem też miałam problem. Nie miałam pojęcia co będzie lepsze. Sądziłam że bezpieczniej będzie pod język jednak nie należy to do żadnej przyjemności. Dalej mam podrażniony i spuchniety lekko język. Stwierdziłam że 4 tabletki na raz to za dużo. Ledwo 3 mi się mieściły więc ostatnią zastosowałam dopochwowo. Przy kolejnej dawce zrobiłam to samo, jednak okazało się że tabletkę z pierwszej dawki włożyłam za płytko i prawie w ogóle się nie rozpuściła. Poprawiłam ją.  Wsunelam je tak daleko jak tylko mogłam, może i lepiej jest nawet spróbować sobie czymś pomóc i wsunąć je tak daleko jak to możliwe. Wydaje mi się że wtedy szybciej można spodziewać się efektów. Czytałam że zwykły arthrotec jest nawet lepszy, ponieważ zawiera tyle samo mizoprostolu, a mniej diklofenaku który nie jest potrzebny. Wszystko będzie dobrze. O której godzinie masz zamiar zacząć?


Kochana po 9 rano ponieważ po 8 daje synka do przedszkola ,nie wiem czy mam żarzyć je naczczo czy coś zjeść ?
I czy ten rdzeń mam wypluć ?boje się dopochwowo bo jak coś mi się stanie i będę musiała udać się na pogotowie to mi je wykryją

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana po 9 rano ponieważ po 8 daje synka do przedszkola ,nie wiem czy mam żarzyć je naczczo czy coś zjeść ?
> I czy ten rdzeń mam wypluć ?boje się dopochwowo bo jak coś mi się stanie i będę musiała udać się na pogotowie to mi je wykryją


lepiej coś zjeść, żeby w razie czego mieć czym wymiotować :P  rdzeń masz wypluć. Szanse że coś Ci się stanie są minimalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyznam że ja też bałam się strasznie. Najlepiej będzie pisanie o jutrzejszym wydarzeniu tu na forum, bo jestem pewna że znajdzie się tu dużo więcej dobrych rad niż to co ja sama mogę powiedzieć. Też byłam sama i po dwóch godzinach przyjecia pierwszych tabletek zaczęłam pisać tutaj tylko po to, żeby się czymś zająć. Nawet nie spodziewałam się takiej fali pomocy i wsparcia. Ze stosowaniem też miałam problem. Nie miałam pojęcia co będzie lepsze. Sądziłam że bezpieczniej będzie pod język jednak nie należy to do żadnej przyjemności. Dalej mam podrażniony i spuchniety lekko język. Stwierdziłam że 4 tabletki na raz to za dużo. Ledwo 3 mi się mieściły więc ostatnią zastosowałam dopochwowo. Przy kolejnej dawce zrobiłam to samo, jednak okazało się że tabletkę z pierwszej dawki włożyłam za płytko i prawie w ogóle się nie rozpuściła. Poprawiłam ją.  Wsunelam je tak daleko jak tylko mogłam, może i lepiej jest nawet spróbować sobie czymś pomóc i wsunąć je tak daleko jak to możliwe. Wydaje mi się że wtedy szybciej można spodziewać się efektów. Czytałam że zwykły arthrotec jest nawet lepszy, ponieważ zawiera tyle samo mizoprostolu, a mniej diklofenaku który nie jest potrzebny. Wszystko będzie dobrze. O której godzinie masz zamiar zacząć?


prawidłowe dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny. I nie ma znaczenia jaki Arthrotec, bo w ustach rdzeń i tak się wypluwa, a w pochwie diklofenak sie nie wchłania, bo to tabletka dojelitowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.
Jestem w takiej sytuacji jak większość z was dziewczyny, dziś się dowiedziałam o moim rosnącym problemie.
Jestem jeszcze młoda i nie mam kompletnie żadnej możliwości utrzymywania dziecka i zastanawiam sie nad Arthrotekiem.

Czy któraś z was ma jakieś sprawdzone źródło, albo oryginalne tabletki na sprzedaż?
Albo może jest w stanie załatwić receptę?

Najlepiej jakbym miała możliwość sprawdzenia, czy są zabezpieczone i oryginalne, może odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy, albo tak jak tutaj czytałam, przesyłka za pobraniem abym mogła sprawdzić, czy nie kupuję nie wiadomo czego.

Propozycje w rozsądnej cenie proszę przesyłać na kkk9496666@gmail.com
Bardzo też proszę, jeżeli któraś z was byłaby chętna podzielić się doświadczeniami, poradami lub nawet tym jak te leki stosować o wskazówki na ten adres mailowy. Nie musi być tego dużo, po prostu żebym wiedziała od czego zacząć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Przepraszam za pomyłkę. 
Odnośnie tego wyżej, mój poprawny adres mailowy:
kk9496666@gmail.com*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć.
> Jestem w takiej sytuacji jak większość z was dziewczyny, dziś się dowiedziałam o moim rosnącym problemie.
> Jestem jeszcze młoda i nie mam kompletnie żadnej możliwości utrzymywania dziecka i zastanawiam sie nad Arthrotekiem.
> 
> Czy któraś z was ma jakieś sprawdzone źródło, albo oryginalne tabletki na sprzedaż?
> Albo może jest w stanie załatwić receptę?
> 
> Najlepiej jakbym miała możliwość sprawdzenia, czy są zabezpieczone i oryginalne, może odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy, albo tak jak tutaj czytałam, przesyłka za pobraniem abym mogła sprawdzić, czy nie kupuję nie wiadomo czego.
> 
> ...


Kochana ja jutro robię zabieg mam 20 szt ponoć potrzebuje 12 ale to się okaże ,resztę mogę ci wysłać ,mogę tez załatwić ci w normalnej aptecznej cenie z apteki ,mam znajomosci i dostałam dziś od ręki bez recepty  ,nie mogę patrzeć na tych cholernych ludzi którzy chcą tylko zarobić ,podaj maila odezwę się

----------


## Ratowniczka

Czesc dziewczyny w sobote pisalam Wam.jak u mnie przebiegalo poronienie po tabletkach arthrotec. Jesli by ktoras potrzebowala oryginalne opakowanie 20 szt oczywiscie za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci bo nie mam zamiaru nikogo oszukac to moj e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupię arthrotec bądź cytotec jeśli jest możliwość z tabletką RU486 najlepiej odbiór osobisty na terenie kujawsko-pomorskiego bądź pomorskiego. Oferty proszę kierować na adres email: ejoo890@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś mi pomoc ?jutro mam zamiar zażyć ***ale od jakieś godziny mam bardzo mocne bóle podbrzusza ,czuje skurcze i nie wiem co się dzieje ,dodam ze to końcówka 8 tc ,ciąża zagrożona ,rodziłam już 3 razy za każdym co  nie wiem czy je brać jeśli bóle jutro nadal będą się utrzymywać ,fakt faktem miałam dziś bardzo stresujący dzień ,chyba najgorszy w moim życiu może stad te dolegliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana ja jutro robię zabieg mam 20 szt ponoć potrzebuje 12 ale to się okaże ,resztę mogę ci wysłać ,mogę tez załatwić ci w normalnej aptecznej cenie z apteki ,mam znajomosci i dostałam dziś od ręki bez recepty  ,nie mogę patrzeć na tych cholernych ludzi którzy chcą tylko zarobić ,podaj maila odezwę się


Hej, bardzo by mi to pomogło.
Mój adres to *kk9496666@gmail.com*, tam możemy przenieść naszą rozmowę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś mi pomoc ?jutro mam zamiar zażyć ***ale od jakieś godziny mam bardzo mocne bóle podbrzusza ,czuje skurcze i nie wiem co się dzieje ,dodam ze to końcówka 8 tc ,ciąża zagrożona ,rodziłam już 3 razy za każdym co  nie wiem czy je brać jeśli bóle jutro nadal będą się utrzymywać ,fakt faktem miałam dziś bardzo stresujący dzień ,chyba najgorszy w moim życiu może stad te dolegliwości


   Jak Ci do jutra nie przejdzie, to idź do lekarza sprawdzić co się dzieje, może okazać się,że nie będziesz musiała brać żadnych tabletek, bo natura właśnie robi swoje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana po 9 rano ponieważ po 8 daje synka do przedszkola ,nie wiem czy mam żarzyć je naczczo czy coś zjeść ?
> I czy ten rdzeń mam wypluć ?boje się dopochwowo bo jak coś mi się stanie i będę musiała udać się na pogotowie to mi je wykryją


Zrób tak!!! Żeby nie mieć opuchnietego języka i nie czuć tej goryczy i palenia to rozetnij tabletkę nozykiem i wyciągnij rdzeń (to taka mała tabletka w środku). Tego nie polykac . 
Ja zrobiłam rąk i w buzi jest to do wytrzymania z nimi. 
Zjedz normalnie śniadanie ja jadłam w trakcie brania i piłam również.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś mi pomoc ?jutro mam zamiar zażyć ***ale od jakieś godziny mam bardzo mocne bóle podbrzusza ,czuje skurcze i nie wiem co się dzieje ,dodam ze to końcówka 8 tc ,ciąża zagrożona ,rodziłam już 3 razy za każdym co  nie wiem czy je brać jeśli bóle jutro nadal będą się utrzymywać ,fakt faktem miałam dziś bardzo stresujący dzień ,chyba najgorszy w moim życiu może stad te dolegliwości


 Może to już poronienie. A plamisz, krwawisz czy tylko bóle brzucha????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwią nie ,ale leci mi dużo śluzu jak nigdy ,bolą mnie plecy i promieniuje mi do pośladków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję arthotec zazylam już 30i chyba raczej nie pomogło było trochę krwi skrzepy pierw wzięłam 10 i czułam że nie pomogło 2tyg później 20i czuje ze nadal jestem pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję arthotec zazylam już 30i chyba raczej nie pomogło było trochę krwi skrzepy pierw wzięłam 10 i czułam że nie pomogło 2tyg później 20i czuje ze nadal jestem pomocy


   Ja na Twoim miejscu dała bym sobie spokój a Arthroteckiem. Jak nie pomogło 30 tabletek, to wątpliwe,że pomogą kolejne. Pisz do WOW lub WHW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję arthotec zazylam już 30i chyba raczej nie pomogło było trochę krwi skrzepy pierw wzięłam 10 i czułam że nie pomogło 2tyg później 20i czuje ze nadal jestem pomocy


   A badałaś sie w ogóle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję arthotec zazylam już 30i chyba raczej nie pomogło było trochę krwi skrzepy pierw wzięłam 10 i czułam że nie pomogło 2tyg później 20i czuje ze nadal jestem pomocy


Jejjjjciiiuuu takie dawki. Byłaś wogole na usg po tych  tabletkach???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwią nie ,ale leci mi dużo śluzu jak nigdy ,bolą mnie plecy i promieniuje mi do pośladków


Ja bym poszła jutro na usg na twoim miejscu go gina na nfz w swoim mieście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję arthotec zazylam już 30i chyba raczej nie pomogło było trochę krwi skrzepy pierw wzięłam 10 i czułam że nie pomogło 2tyg później 20i czuje ze nadal jestem pomocy


A który to u ciebie Tc???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz już będzie początek 10naoarwde nie wiem co robić  :Frown: test raz wyszedł raz pozytywnie raz negatywnie tzn widać bardzo słabą kreskę, u lekarza po nie byłam byłam przed i potwierdził ciaze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz już będzie początek 10naoarwde nie wiem co robić test raz wyszedł raz pozytywnie raz negatywnie tzn widać bardzo słabą kreskę, u lekarza po nie byłam byłam przed i potwierdził ciaze



Na moje nie jesteś już w ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrób najpierw jakies badania, albo idź na sor i powiedz ze masz silne bóle brzucha i dziwne krwawienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczynam trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam trzymajcie kciuki



Powodzenia. Pisz na bieżąco co i jak. Jestem myślami z tobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powodzenia. Pisz na bieżąco co i jak. Jestem myślami z tobą.


Zdążyłam pierwsza dawkę i mega się boje ,bardzo boli mnie podbrzusze to norma ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdążyłam pierwsza dawkę i mega się boje ,bardzo boli mnie podbrzusze to norma ?


Jak boli to znaczy, ze sie dzieje. Możesz wziąć przeciwbólowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdążyłam pierwsza dawkę i mega się boje ,bardzo boli mnie podbrzusze to norma ?


To do rzeczy że boli leki po malu działają. 
Kiedy kolejna dawka??? 
Jak wzięłaś pierwszą???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miało być to znaczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To do rzeczy że boli leki po malu działają. 
> Kiedy kolejna dawka??? 
> Jak wzięłaś pierwszą???


O 9 30 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę ,4 szt pod język ,rdzeń wyjęłam po 30 mon wszystko połknęłam ,mam dreszcze ,boli mnie podbrzusze coś tam kuje ale czekam dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie Dostałam krwawienia już po pierwszej dawce ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie Dostałam krwawienia już po pierwszej dawce ?


Czekamy. Oby się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekamy. Oby się udalo


Krwawienie większe niż przy miesiączce ,ale jeszcze nic nie wyleciało dodam ze to między 8 a 9 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw połknij 1 tabletkę Mifepristone. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.
Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.
4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.
BARDZO WAŻNE: Otrzymasz 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Zatrzymaj 2 dodatkowe tabletki misoprostolu, których nie będziesz musiała zażyć, ale których nie powinnaś wyrzucać, gdyż w razie potrzeby nadal mogą one być one użyte po przeprowadzeniu zabiegu. W tym przypadku – zawsze skontaktuj sie z helpdeskiem, by otrzymac niezbedne informacje na ten temat – 

Dziewczyny!!  mam wrażenie,że czytałam wasze komentarze i bralyscie tabletki inaczej, doszły mi już tabletki z wow,a powyższa instrukcja jest właśnie od nich.  8tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw połknij 1 tabletkę Mifepristone. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.
> Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.
> 4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.
> BARDZO WAŻNE: Otrzymasz 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Zatrzymaj 2 dodatkowe tabletki misoprostolu, których nie będziesz musiała zażyć, ale których nie powinnaś wyrzucać, gdyż w razie potrzeby nadal mogą one być one użyte po przeprowadzeniu zabiegu. W tym przypadku – zawsze skontaktuj sie z helpdeskiem, by otrzymac niezbedne informacje na ten temat – 
> 
> Dziewczyny!!  mam wrażenie,że czytałam wasze komentarze i bralyscie tabletki inaczej, doszły mi już tabletki z wow,a powyższa instrukcja jest właśnie od nich.  8tydzień


Bo tu dziewczyny biora arthrotec, to jest watek o Arthrotecu, a ty masz zestaw i masz stosowac sie instrukcji od womenek. O zestawie poczytasz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw połknij 1 tabletkę Mifepristone. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.
> Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.
> 4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.
> BARDZO WAŻNE: Otrzymasz 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Zatrzymaj 2 dodatkowe tabletki misoprostolu, których nie będziesz musiała zażyć, ale których nie powinnaś wyrzucać, gdyż w razie potrzeby nadal mogą one być one użyte po przeprowadzeniu zabiegu. W tym przypadku – zawsze skontaktuj sie z helpdeskiem, by otrzymac niezbedne informacje na ten temat – 
> 
> Dziewczyny!!  mam wrażenie,że czytałam wasze komentarze i bralyscie tabletki inaczej, doszły mi już tabletki z wow,a powyższa instrukcja jest właśnie od nich.  8tydzień


Właśnie biorę kolejna druga dawkę ,krwawię bardzo ale żadne skrzepy nie lecą ,mam dreszcze ,chce mi się wymiotować ale się powstrzymuje ,najgorszy jest ten ból podbrzusza ,myślicie ze mogę wziąć ibuprom ?nivzwho nie zachamuje ?a do koleżanki powyżej ja biorę a****ty piszesz o innym zestawie i ja jestem w 9 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie większe niż przy miesiączce ,ale jeszcze nic nie wyleciało dodam ze to między 8 a 9 tc


Wzięłaś kolejna dawkę??? 
Sa jakieś dodatkowe objawy???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę że możesz ja  bralam przeciwbólowy. 
A jesteś są czy masz kogoś bilskiego obok siebie???

----------


## Kryśka

Ja wzięłam po 12 generalnie boli mnie podbrzusze jest jakby napięte  co chwilę czuję jakieś bulgotanie. Co do zazycia  to włożyłam 4 pod język ale niestety nie byłam w stanie utrzymać tej papki nawet 15 minut ogolnoe pod językiem czuję takie nieprzyjemne pieczenie. Nie wiem czy sie uda. Dodam że jest mi po nich jakby zimno i mam dreszcze. Idę sie trochę poruszać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłaś kolejna dawkę??? 
> Sa jakieś dodatkowe objawy???


Tak wzięłam kolejna (druga )ból  żołądka ,ból podbrzusza ,dreszcze ,krwawienie ,mdłości to dobrze ze tak boli ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę że możesz ja  bralam przeciwbólowy. 
> A jesteś są czy masz kogoś bilskiego obok siebie???


Mam kogoś przy sobie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wzięłam kolejna (druga )ból  żołądka ,ból podbrzusza ,dreszcze ,krwawienie ,mdłości to dobrze ze tak boli ?


Mnie bolało.czulam skorcze ból tam wśrodku. 
Do tego bolał mnie dolny odcinek kręgosłupa. 
Dobrze ze jest ktoś z Tobą. 
Ja mogę wspierać cię tutaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie bolało.czulam skorcze ból tam wśrodku. 
> Do tego bolał mnie dolny odcinek kręgosłupa. 
> Dobrze ze jest ktoś z Tobą. 
> Ja mogę wspierać cię tutaj.


Mam ro samo właśnie boli mnie dolny odcinek kręgosłupa ,są jakieś malutkie skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi czy jeżeli 1 dawkedawkę brałam pod język to kolejną mogę przyjąć dopochwowo? Ten smak mnie odstrasza..

----------


## Ratowniczka

Witam dziewczyny jesli.ktoras potrzebuje opakowanie 20 szt arthrotecu z apteki podaje e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Halo halo jak z tym dawkowaniem woe ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Halo halo jak z tym dawkowaniem woe ktoś?


Kochane proszę o radę jestem już po dwóch dawkach ,po pierwszej już krwawiłam ,wyleciał mi jakiś skrzep ,boli mnie bardzo brzuch mam skurcze ,kręgosłup jeszcze bardziej ...powinnam wziąć trzecia dawkę czy odpuścić ?dodam ze dość mocno krwawię i to mnie powstrzymuje nie wiem czy powinnam się udać do lekarza czy odczekać proszę o opinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Halo jest tu pani której wystarczyło dwie dawki ?bo strasznie krwawię i nie wiem czy dalej brać ,proszę o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Halo jest tu pani której wystarczyło dwie dawki ?bo strasznie krwawię i nie wiem czy dalej brać ,proszę o odpowiedz


Jak brałam poprzednie dawki ? Po ile ? 
Ja bym nie brała, ma kto z Tobą pojechać na pogotowie ? 
W którym tygodniu ciąży jesteś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak brałam poprzednie dawki ? Po ile ? 
> Ja bym nie brała, ma kto z Tobą pojechać na pogotowie ? 
> W którym tygodniu ciąży jesteś ?


Właśnie przed chwila wyszło ze mnie coś wielkości dużej mandarynki widziałam niestety ten widok bo wyszło na podpaske ,nie biorę 3 dawki bo jest ze mną kiepsko ,jestem pewna ze poroniłam ,to był 9 tc wystarczyło mi 8 tabletek ,krwawienie pojawiło się 30 min po pierwszej dawce jestem pewna ze już po ,brałam dwa razy po 4 sztuki doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki art. khatarina_woj@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie przed chwila wyszło ze mnie coś wielkości dużej mandarynki widziałam niestety ten widok bo wyszło na podpaske ,nie biorę 3 dawki bo jest ze mną kiepsko ,jestem pewna ze poroniłam ,to był 9 tc wystarczyło mi 8 tabletek ,krwawienie pojawiło się 30 min po pierwszej dawce jestem pewna ze już po ,brałam dwa razy po 4 sztuki doustnie


Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie ! Mam nadzieję że lepiej się poczujesz ! Myślę że Twoje przeczucia Cię nie zawodzą i tabletki poskutkowały !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo tu dziewczyny biora arthrotec, to jest watek o Arthrotecu, a ty masz zestaw i masz stosowac sie instrukcji od womenek. O zestawie poczytasz na maszwybor.net


Czy mój jest skuteczniejszy? Czy bez różnicy?
Boję się że np zmedleje i wyląduje w szpitalu,jakie są szanse?
Co mówić u ginekologa i kiedy iść?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W tamten poniedzialek wzielam arthrotec 4 x dopochwowo i ponoc ru ale pewna nie jestem . Dostalam krwawienia ktore z roznym nasileniem trwa do dzis . 14.06 mialam bete 27000 dzis co prawda w innym laboratorium mialam 5040. Chyba sie udalo. Nie wiem czy powtarzac bete czy pdczekac jak przejdzie krwawienie i isc na usg. Nie wiem co robic bo czas mi sie konczy w niedziele skonczyl sie 10 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W tamten poniedzialek wzielam arthrotec 4 x dopochwowo i ponoc ru ale pewna nie jestem . Dostalam krwawienia ktore z roznym nasileniem trwa do dzis . 14.06 mialam bete 27000 dzis co prawda w innym laboratorium mialam 5040. Chyba sie udalo. Nie wiem czy powtarzac bete czy pdczekac jak przejdzie krwawienie i isc na usg. Nie wiem co robic bo czas mi sie konczy w niedziele skonczyl sie 10 tydzien


A jak z krwawieniem było w trakcie ?bo ja dziś to zrobiłam i mam masakrę ,leje się ze mnie ,skrzepy duże i jest och dużo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Roznie sroda i czwartek byla masakra lecialo strasznie . Teraz juz delikatnie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Karolina :)

> A jak z krwawieniem było w trakcie ?bo ja dziś to zrobiłam i mam masakrę ,leje się ze mnie ,skrzepy duże i jest och dużo


Jak się czujesz? Czy ktoś jest z Tobą?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Halo jest tu pani której wystarczyło dwie dawki ?bo strasznie krwawię i nie wiem czy dalej brać ,proszę o odpowiedz


Jak się czujesz? Czy jeszcze krwawisz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kochane proszę o radę jestem już po dwóch dawkach ,po pierwszej już krwawiłam ,wyleciał mi jakiś skrzep ,boli mnie bardzo brzuch mam skurcze ,kręgosłup jeszcze bardziej ...powinnam wziąć trzecia dawkę czy odpuścić ?dodam ze dość mocno krwawię i to mnie powstrzymuje nie wiem czy powinnam się udać do lekarza czy odczekać proszę o opinie


Lepiej idź do lekarza,nie ryzykuj swojego zdrowia i życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się czujesz? Czy jeszcze krwawisz?


Tak krwawię dość mocno ale już mnie tak nie boli ,miałam dużo skrzepów ale ogólnie czuje się bardzo dobrze

----------


## Karolina :)

> Czy mój jest skuteczniejszy? Czy bez różnicy?
> Boję się że np zmedleje i wyląduje w szpitalu,jakie są szanse?
> Co mówić u ginekologa i kiedy iść?


Hej!
W którym tygodniu ciąży jesteś?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Tak krwawię dość mocno ale już mnie tak nie boli ,miałam dużo skrzepów ale ogólnie czuje się bardzo dobrze


Ile dawek wzięłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile dawek wzięłaś?


Kochana dwie ,a zaczęło się już chwile po pierwszej ,fakt ze ciąża była zagrożona ,może dlatego tak szybko poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane mam pytanie jestem po 3 dawce dopochwowo. Strzępy jakieś takie pojedyncze są bole tak samo ale nie ma żadnego silnego krwawienia. Była biegunka. Zastanawiam sie czy brać jeszcze jedna dawkę czy może już po wszystkim a po prostu przeszłam to delilatniej? Jak myślicie?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kochana dwie ,a zaczęło się już chwile po pierwszej ,fakt ze ciąża była zagrożona ,może dlatego tak szybko poszło


Przykro mi. Idź lepiej do lekarza sprawdzić czy wszystko jest w porządku, lepiej nie ryzykować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochane mam pytanie jestem po 3 dawce dopochwowo. Strzępy jakieś takie pojedyncze są bole tak samo ale nie ma żadnego silnego krwawienia. Była biegunka. Zastanawiam sie czy brać jeszcze jedna dawkę czy może już po wszystkim a po prostu przeszłam to delilatniej? Jak myślicie?


Ile bralas tabletek dopochwowo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile bralas tabletek dopochwowo ?


1 dawkę wzięłam pod język dwie kolejne po 4 tabletki dopochwowo.

----------


## DeeDeee

> Trzymam kciuki, może po 3 dawce się uda. Poczekaj do jutra, jeśli zdecydujesz się na kolejną dawkę to będę mogła ewentualnie załatwić Ci receptę w weekend, za darmo, ja też sobie załatwiłam za darmo.


Możesz mi załatwić receptę? mój mail heyah72@wp.pl
Potrzebuje drugiej dawki bo nic się nie zadziało  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz mi załatwić receptę? mój mail heyah72@wp.pl
> Potrzebuje drugiej dawki bo nic się nie zadziało


Pisałam dzisiaj do mężczyzny który załatwił mi receptę. Na razie nie odpisałam ale zwykle odpisywał po 22. Skąd jestes ? Bo może będziesz mogła sobie sama podjechać po receptę.
Ile miałaś tabletek i w którym tygodniu jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pisałam wczoraj zazylam te 30tabletek i nadal nie wiem czy jestem czy nie przed zazyciem tab test wychodził pozytywnie dwie czerwone krechy, w piątek idę do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz test wychodzi tak że druga kreskę ledwo widać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę na 100% lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel.785622605

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny pisałam wczoraj zazylam te 30tabletek i nadal nie wiem czy jestem czy nie przed zazyciem tab test wychodził pozytywnie dwie czerwone krechy, w piątek idę do lekarza


A który to tydzień ciąży?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Teraz test wychodzi tak że druga kreskę ledwo widać


Testy najlepiej robić z porannego moczu. Ten z moczu robi się w dniu spodziewanej miesiączki, a ten z krwi 10 dni po spodziewanym terminie miesiączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> W którym tygodniu ciąży jesteś?


Hej, w 8tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co o tym myślicie krwawie ale głównie przy sikaniu nie tak ze caly czas, denerwuje się.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Co o tym myślicie krwawie ale głównie przy sikaniu nie tak ze caly czas, denerwuje się.


Idź kochana z tym do lekarza, nie sprawdzi.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej, w 8tyg


A mówiłaś komuś o ciąży? Fajnie mieć  wsparcie, w kimś bliskim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slyszalyscie o smiertelnych przypadkach z art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> slyszalyscie o smiertelnych przypadkach z art?


A słyszałaś o śmiertelnych przypadkach u dentysty, albo po porodzie ? Tak jak każdy zabieg, poronienie jest obarczone ryzykiem, ale jeśli będziesz się stosować do dawkowania zalecanego przez Światową Organizację Zdrowia (WHO) i nie żeżresz 40 tabletek, jak tu dziewczyny potrafią, to masz 99% szans na przeżycie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co o tym myślicie krwawie ale głównie przy sikaniu nie tak ze caly czas, denerwuje się.


nic nie myślimy, idź się zbadaj, nikt tu nie zajrzy do Twojej macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Testy najlepiej robić z porannego moczu. Ten z moczu robi się w dniu spodziewanej miesiączki, a ten z krwi 10 dni po spodziewanym terminie miesiączki.


co za bzdura Karolinko. Beta wychodzi pozytywna już 10 dni po zapłodnieniu. Coś ta "NIETPORADNIA" nie taka kompetentna, jak się przechwala. Dziewczyny, uważajcie na Karolinę, to "obrończyni życia" . Na aborcji nie zna się kompletnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mój jest skuteczniejszy? Czy bez różnicy?
> Boję się że np zmedleje i wyląduje w szpitalu,jakie są szanse?
> Co mówić u ginekologa i kiedy iść?


Zestaw od Women jest skuteczny w ponad 98% przypadków, podczas gdy sam Arthrotec, czy cytotec ma tylko ok 70 % skuteczności. Odpowiedzi na resztę pytań możesz przeczytać na forum o aborcji farmakologicznej - maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabl. arth. 
khatarina_woj@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
Odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie. 
Kontakt magda.madzia40@o2.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> co za bzdura Karolinko. Beta wychodzi pozytywna już 10 dni po zapłodnieniu. Coś ta "NIETPORADNIA" nie taka kompetentna, jak się przechwala. Dziewczyny, uważajcie na Karolinę, to "obrończyni życia" . Na aborcji nie zna się kompletnie


Mylisz się, 10 dni po zapłodnieniu to można zrobić test z moczu, ale mało która dziewczyna wie kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia, dlatego podaje się jako najlepszy termin na test dzień spodziewanej miesiączki. A test z krwi jest najbardziej wiarygodny  jest 10 dni po spodziewanej miesiączce. Można to znaleźć w Internecie, np: w w w .edziecko.pl/przed_ciaza/1,79330,17254881,Test_ciazowy__jaki_wybrac_.html
Moją kompetencją się nie zajmuj  :Smile:  Niech każdy lepiej patrzy na siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz się, 10 dni po zapłodnieniu to można zrobić test z moczu, ale mało która dziewczyna wie kiedy doszło do zapłodnienia, dlatego podaje się jako najlepszy termin na test dzień spodziewanej miesiączki. A test z krwi jest najbardziej wiarygodny  jest 10 dni po spodziewanej miesiączce. Można to znaleźć w Internecie, np: w w w .edziecko.pl/przed_ciaza/1,79330,17254881,Test_ciazowy__jaki_wybrac_.html
> Moją kompetencją się nie zajmuj  Niech każdy lepiej patrzy na siebie.


Oba testy wykrywają BetaHcg. Szybszy i czulszy jest test z krwi, bo wykrywa już śladowe ilości. Radze się jednak douczyć....

----------


## Karolina :)

> Oba testy wykrywają BetaHcg. Szybszy i czulszy jest test z krwi, bo wykrywa już śladowe ilości. Radze się jednak douczyć....


No tak, czy ja temu przeczę ?  :Smile:  Oba testy  wykrywają ciąże. Wiem że do zagnieżdżenia komórki dochodzi 7-8 dnia po zapłodnieniu i wtedy można już wykryć ciąże, ale powtarzam NAJBARDZIEJ WIARYGODNY jest test z krwi po 10 dniach od spodziewanej miesiączki bo wtedy widać przyrost. Cytuje "W laboratoriach przyjmuje się zasadę, że wynik testu jest pozytywny, gdy stężenie hormonu przekroczy 5 mlU/ml" a dzieje się to ok. w 3 tyg. ciąży czyli 21 dni po zapłodnieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, czy ja temu przeczę ?  Oba testy  wykrywają ciąże. Wiem że do zagnieżdżenia komórki dochodzi 7-8 dnia po zapłodnieniu i wtedy można już wykryć ciąże, ale powtarzam NAJBARDZIEJ WIARYGODNY jest test z krwi po 10 dniach od spodziewanej miesiączki bo wtedy widać przyrost. Cytuje "W laboratoriach przyjmuje się zasadę, że wynik testu jest pozytywny, gdy stężenie hormonu przekroczy 5 mlU/ml" a dzieje się to ok. w 3 tyg. ciąży czyli 21 dni po zapłodnieniu.


Ciążę liczy się od dnia ostatniej miesiączki, tego tez nie wiecie w Waszej netporadni ? to jakie Wy tam rady dajecie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciążę liczy się od dnia ostatniej miesiączki, tego tez nie wiecie w Waszej netporadni ? to jakie Wy tam rady dajecie ?


   Lepiej nie pytaj. Chyba nie chcesz wiedzieć.

----------


## DeeDeeee

> Pisałam dzisiaj do mężczyzny który załatwił mi receptę. Na razie nie odpisałam ale zwykle odpisywał po 22. Skąd jestes ? Bo może będziesz mogła sobie sama podjechać po receptę.
> Ile miałaś tabletek i w którym tygodniu jesteś?


Jestem z Warszawy. Miałam całe opakowanie i wychodzi mi że koniec 5 tygodnia.
Jak coś napisz do mnie maila. 
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja jestem już po wczorajszym zabiegu ,było mnóstwo bólu ,straciłam bardzo dużo krwi ,skrzepy bardzo duże i było ich Ok 10 dużej wielkosci ,dziś już nic nie boli ,krwawię ale już jak przy zwykłym okresie ,myśle ze się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja jestem już po wczorajszym zabiegu ,było mnóstwo bólu ,straciłam bardzo dużo krwi ,skrzepy bardzo duże i było ich Ok 10 dużej wielkosci ,dziś już nic nie boli ,krwawię ale już jak przy zwykłym okresie ,myśle ze się udało


A który to był tydzień?
Jeszcze zrób sobie za kilka dni bete dla pewności.
DeeDee

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to był tydzień?
> Jeszcze zrób sobie za kilka dni bete dla pewności.
> DeeDee


9 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - pewne 
bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec 12 szt za 190 zł. Tabletki do odbioru osobistego w Krakowie.
Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to podaje maila: kalina123-93@wp.pl

----------


## Ratowniczka

Czesc. Stosowalam arthrotec w sobote. Nic mi nie jest ale jeszcze krwawie zuzywam jedna podpaske na dzien i wylatuja jeszcze nieduze skrzepy a przy skurczach w sobote wyleciala biala kulka myslicie ze to byl zarodek. Bylam we wczesneij ciazy bo 4 tydzien. W poniedzialek ide do ginekologa na wizyte

----------


## Ratowniczka

Czesc. Stosowalam arthrotec w sobote. Nic mi nie jest ale jeszcze krwawie zuzywam jedna podpaske na dzien i wylatuja jeszcze nieduze skrzepy a przy skurczach w sobote wyleciala biala kulka myslicie ze to byl zarodek. Bylam we wczesneij ciazy bo 4 tydzien. W poniedzialek ide do ginekologa na wizyte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane jeśli jestem dzień po i wszystko jest Ok ,kiedy iść do kasiarza i czy wogole muszę to robić ?mam doprawdy zakażona kartę ciąży bo to był już 9 tyd mogę iść do innego lekarza lub gdzieś zgłaszać ze poroniłam ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 15zł/szt. Możliwość zakupu całego opakowania lub 12szt. Wysyłka pocztą polską lub kurierem. Koszt wysyłki kurierem 19,56zł, pocztą 22,65zł za za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
Zestaw w dobrej cenie. 
Kontakt mailowy. magda.madzia40@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki. arth lub zestaw. kontakt telefoniczny 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 13 wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język od WOW chwilę po 13;30 miałam lekkie chwilowe krwawienie,  krwawienie ustalo,ale pojawiła się biegunka i dreszcze, o 17 powinnam wziąć kolejne 2 tabletki. Kiedy powinno zacząć się dziać coś większego? Silny ból podbrzusza. Kujacy ból sciagajacacy na dół,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 13 wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język od WOW chwilę po 13;30 miałam lekkie chwilowe krwawienie,  krwawienie ustalo,ale pojawiła się biegunka i dreszcze, o 17 powinnam wziąć kolejne 2 tabletki. Kiedy powinno zacząć się dziać coś większego? Silny ból podbrzusza. Kujacy ból sciagajacacy na dół,


Ja brałam wczoraj i tez jakieś 40 min po poerwszej dawcę lekkie krwawienie i te same dolegliwości a u mnie rozkręciło się po drugiej dawcę na maxa ,krwi tyle ze ciekło po nogach i pojawiły się skrzepy ,bardzo duże było ich mnóstwo ,był to 9 tc ,nie wzięłam 3 dawki bo tak się ze mnie lało ,wieczorem koło 20 wyszedł ze mnie taki największy skrzep ,wtedy poczułam ulgę i krwawienie zmniejszyło się ,teraz mam takie typowe dla miesiączki ,trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byluscie w stanie to zjeść? Ja po 2 dawce zwymiotowalam kolejne brałam dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 13 wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język od WOW chwilę po 13;30 miałam lekkie chwilowe krwawienie,  krwawienie ustalo,ale pojawiła się biegunka i dreszcze, o 17 powinnam wziąć kolejne 2 tabletki. Kiedy powinno zacząć się dziać coś większego? Silny ból podbrzusza. Kujacy ból sciagajacacy na dół,



Od 14,30 do 16,30 byłam w totalnym amoku nie panowała nad sobą. Ból jaki towarzyszył skurcza był okropny nie do zniesienia, myślałam, że mam wysoki próg bólu, ale to co się wydarzyło, było straszne. Nieustająco biegunka, gorączka i zawroty głowy,bardzo boję się wziąć druga dawkę  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od 14,30 do 16,30 byłam w totalnym amoku nie panowała nad sobą. Ból jaki towarzyszył skurcza był okropny nie do zniesienia, myślałam, że mam wysoki próg bólu, ale to co się wydarzyło, było straszne. Nieustająco biegunka, gorączka i zawroty głowy,bardzo boję się wziąć druga dawkę


Druga dawka nie wywola az takich efektow, bo jest o połowę mniejsza. Ból zelzeje po wydaleniu zarodka. Na ból weź przeciwbólowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Druga dawka nie wywola az takich efektow, bo jest o połowę mniejsza. Ból zelzeje po wydaleniu zarodka. Na ból weź przeciwbólowe.


Dokładnie tak jak pani pisze ,ja tez okropnie się czułam ,gdy wydaliłam wszystko przeszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a czy można wyjąć ze środka tą małą tabletke i po prostu całość połknąć? Bez trzymania pod językiem? Szczerze mówiąc nie przekonuje mnie dopochwowo A opcja pod język mnie przeraża bo wymiotuje gdy tylko cos innego poczuje. Mam zamiar próbować jutro i tak sie zastanawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a czy można wyjąć ze środka tą małą tabletke i po prostu całość połknąć? Bez trzymania pod językiem? Szczerze mówiąc nie przekonuje mnie dopochwowo A opcja pod język mnie przeraża bo wymiotuje gdy tylko cos innego poczuje. Mam zamiar próbować jutro i tak sie zastanawiam.


Nie mozesz polknac. Odpowiednia dawka leku wchłania się przez te 30 minut pod jezykiem, czy miedzy dziaslem a policzkiem. A gdybys polknela i za 5-10minut zwymiotowala, to cała dawka pójdzie na marne. Po to sie trzyma te tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamowilam zestaw wow. Czekam na przesylke teraz. Mam nadzieje ze to poskutkuje. 
Deedee

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mozesz polknac. Odpowiednia dawka leku wchłania się przez te 30 minut pod jezykiem, czy miedzy dziaslem a policzkiem. A gdybys polknela i za 5-10minut zwymiotowala, to cała dawka pójdzie na marne. Po to sie trzyma te tabletki.


Ok, czyli jeżeli będę trzymała pod językiem pół godziny następnie połknę i w razie ewentualnych wymiotow mimo wszystko będzie dawka przyjęta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok, czyli jeżeli będę trzymała pod językiem pół godziny następnie połknę i w razie ewentualnych wymiotow mimo wszystko będzie dawka przyjęta?


   Tak, dokładnie, to co ma się wchłonąć wchłania się przez te 30 minut przez śluzówkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, dokładnie, to co ma się wchłonąć wchłania się przez te 30 minut przez śluzówkę.



Ok dziękuję za odpowiedź. A mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy biorąc tabletki dopochwowo jest takie samo prawdopodobieństwo poronienia czy mniejsze? W taki sposób tabletki wchłaniania się tyle samo czasu czy dłużej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szybkie pytanko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szybkie pytanko


Czy to normalne ze dzień po poronieniu tak bardzo bolą piersi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem dwa tyg po i ból piersi mam straszny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem dwa tyg po i ból piersi mam straszny


a potwierdziłaś że się udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dziękuję za odpowiedź. A mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy biorąc tabletki dopochwowo jest takie samo prawdopodobieństwo poronienia czy mniejsze? W taki sposób tabletki wchłaniania się tyle samo czasu czy dłużej?


   Droga podania nie ma znaczenie, działanie jest takie samo. Tabletki muszą mieć kontakt ze śluzówką przez 30 minut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię tabletki w dobrej cenie
Kontakt email khatarina_woj@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od 14,30 do 16,30 byłam w totalnym amoku nie panowała nad sobą. Ból jaki towarzyszył skurcza był okropny nie do zniesienia, myślałam, że mam wysoki próg bólu, ale to co się wydarzyło, było straszne. Nieustająco biegunka, gorączka i zawroty głowy,bardzo boję się wziąć druga dawkę


Po 16 zaczęłam krawic i wtedy mocne skurcze ustaly.  O 17 wzięłam druga dawkę. Około 17;20 poszłam do toalety i się podcieralam,  na papierze zostało małe dziecko...miało głowę i całe ciałko dwie rączki po 5 paluszkow i złączone nóżki  :Frown:  zwiniete w taki kokonik
Straszny wiodok,który bardzo mnie poruszył i nie mogę dojść do siebie.
Nie wydalilam nic więcej, krew leci cały czas. Ból podbrzusza i skurcze dalej towarzyszą. Nie mogę chodzić bo bardzo boli. Leżenie też nie jest przyjemne ale co zrobić..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 16 zaczęłam krawic i wtedy mocne skurcze ustaly.  O 17 wzięłam druga dawkę. Około 17;20 poszłam do toalety i się podcieralam,  na papierze zostało małe dziecko...miało głowę i całe ciałko dwie rączki po 5 paluszkow i złączone nóżki  zwiniete w taki kokonik
> Straszny wiodok,który bardzo mnie poruszył i nie mogę dojść do siebie.
> Nie wydalilam nic więcej, krew leci cały czas. Ból podbrzusza i skurcze dalej towarzyszą. Nie mogę chodzić bo bardzo boli. Leżenie też nie jest przyjemne ale co zrobić..


Gratuluje osiągnięcia celu. Obrazy z czasem się zatra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, brałam arthrotec forte wczoraj, 3 dawki, pierwszą dawkę o 6 rano 2 tabletki pod język i dwie dopochwowo, po 20 min miałam straszne skurcze, dreszcze, gorączkę, musiałam się położyć bo skurcze były nie do wytrzymania, po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam troszkę krwawić, druga dawka 4 tabletki dopochwowo, po tej dawce również niesamowite skurcze, uczucie zimna, po dwóch godzinach trochę krwi, po trzeciej dawce dostałam biegunki, plus większego krwawienia, czułam jak lecą ze mnie skrzepy, potem nadal krwawiłam, krwi nie było już tyle, powiedzmy że tyle ile na jedną podpaske, skurcze wciąż się powtarzały ale były mniejsze. Do teraz mam krwawienie ale jest małe. Wizytę u ginekologa mam w środę. Czy jest w ogóle sens robić betę ? 
Czy w ogóle są jakieś szanse że mi się powiodło ? 
Piersi wciąż mnie bolą ale zakładam że nawet jeśli zabieg by się powiódł to będą mnie bolały jeszcze parę dni. 
Dodam że byłam dokładnie 35 dni od ostatniej miesiączki, ciąża potwierdzona, w piątek moja beta wynosiła 228.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam zabieg arthroteckiem dwa dni temu wczoraj poszłam na bhcg bo podejrzewałam że niestety ale zabieg nie powiódł się dzisiaj odebrałam wyniki 8 898 mIU/ml wie ktoś na który tydzień to wskazuje bo za cholere się ogarnac w tym nie umiem. Jutro znowu próbuje z artem w poniedziałek ponownie bete. Zastanawia mbie jeszcze coś ostatnia niesiaczke miałam 25.05 ale ja wiem dokładnie ze dopiero 10 i 11 czerwiec był stosunek więc teoretycznie powinien to być 4 tydzień ciąży. Czy waszym zdaniem wszystko się zgadza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam zabieg arthroteckiem dwa dni temu wczoraj poszłam na bhcg bo podejrzewałam że niestety ale zabieg nie powiódł się dzisiaj odebrałam wyniki 8 898 mIU/ml wie ktoś na który tydzień to wskazuje bo za cholere się ogarnac w tym nie umiem. Jutro znowu próbuje z artem w poniedziałek ponownie bete. Zastanawia mbie jeszcze coś ostatnia niesiaczke miałam 25.05 ale ja wiem dokładnie ze dopiero 10 i 11 czerwiec był stosunek więc teoretycznie powinien to być 4 tydzień ciąży. Czy waszym zdaniem wszystko się zgadza?


Dlaczego podejrzewasz że wcześniejszy zabieg się nie udał ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego podejrzewasz że wcześniejszy zabieg się nie udał ?


Ponieważ krwi było naprawdę mało. Kilka jakby skrzepow a nawet bardziej śluzu bo takie maziaste z krwią. Na drugi dzień rano tylko ze mnie poleciało trochę więcej nie wiem może w tej krwi był zarodek ale mam co do tego wątpliwości wlasbie przez dosyć małe krwawienie. Dzisiaj już nic nie boli czuję sie swietnie lekko plamie ale to bardziej taka brązowo czerwona wydzielina. Zastanawia mnie to trochę ponieważ ciąża też byla dosyć wczesna więc może akurat wszystko poszło łatwiej niż przy ciążach np 9 tygodniowych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponieważ krwi było naprawdę mało. Kilka jakby skrzepow a nawet bardziej śluzu bo takie maziaste z krwią. Na drugi dzień rano tylko ze mnie poleciało trochę więcej nie wiem może w tej krwi był zarodek ale mam co do tego wątpliwości wlasbie przez dosyć małe krwawienie. Dzisiaj już nic nie boli czuję sie swietnie lekko plamie ale to bardziej taka brązowo czerwona wydzielina. Zastanawia mnie to trochę ponieważ ciąża też byla dosyć wczesna więc może akurat wszystko poszło łatwiej niż przy ciążach np 9 tygodniowych


Nie oczekuj wydalenia z siebie zarodka wielkości mandarynki, jeśli to był 4/5 tydzień od miesiączki to od zapłodnienia minęło 2/3 tygodnie... Wtedy wielkość zarodka to jakieś 5mm, góra 1 cm ! Czułaś że lecą z Ciebie skrzepy ? Ruszalas się ? Powtórz betę w poniedziałek a nie truj się kolejny raz art. daj sobie czas..Jeśli się okaże że rośnie to wtedy spróbuj drugi raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie oczekuj wydalenia z siebie zarodka wielkości mandarynki, jeśli to był 4/5 tydzień od miesiączki to od zapłodnienia minęło 2/3 tygodnie... Wtedy wielkość zarodka to jakieś 5mm, góra 1 cm ! Czułaś że lecą z Ciebie skrzepy ? Ruszalas się ? Powtórz betę w poniedziałek a nie truj się kolejny raz art. daj sobie czas..Jeśli się okaże że rośnie to wtedy spróbuj drugi raz.


Kobietki ja zrobiłam to dwa dni temu ,był to 8,5 tc.po pierwszej dawcę zaczęły się skurcze ,biegunka ,ból dolnego odcinka kręgosłupa ,po drugiej dawcę się rozkręciło ,krwi bardzo dużo ,skrzepów jeszcze więcej ,najpierw małe później większe ,przy ostatnim wydaleniu skrzepu ból minol ,krwawienie się zmniejszyło oraz ból podbrzusza i skurcze ,od tamtej pory plamie ale już delikatnie na brązowo ,mój ginekolog ma urlop ,dziś dzwoniłam do 10 lekarzy żaden niedostępny ,piersi nadal bolą już sama nie wiem czy mi się udało ,nie chce jechać do szpitala bo nie mam z kim dzieci zostawić a obawiam się ze mnie będą chcieli zostawić na ewentualne czyszczenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobietki ja zrobiłam to dwa dni temu ,był to 8,5 tc.po pierwszej dawcę zaczęły się skurcze ,biegunka ,ból dolnego odcinka kręgosłupa ,po drugiej dawcę się rozkręciło ,krwi bardzo dużo ,skrzepów jeszcze więcej ,najpierw małe później większe ,przy ostatnim wydaleniu skrzepu ból minol ,krwawienie się zmniejszyło oraz ból podbrzusza i skurcze ,od tamtej pory plamie ale już delikatnie na brązowo ,mój ginekolog ma urlop ,dziś dzwoniłam do 10 lekarzy żaden niedostępny ,piersi nadal bolą już sama nie wiem czy mi się udało ,nie chce jechać do szpitala bo nie mam z kim dzieci zostawić a obawiam się ze mnie będą chcieli zostawić na ewentualne czyszczenie


Ja również robiłam dwa dni temu, piersi nadal bolą, krwi może nie miałam tyle co Ty, zakładam że dlatego że byłam w 4,5 tygodnia, ale również miałam straszny ból, który ustał po tym jak wzięłam trzecią dawke i spędziłam na sedesie dobra godzine ponieważ dostałam biegunki, a wraz z nią czułam jak lecą ze mnie skrzepy. Postanowiłam jutro isc na betę a potem w poniedziałek, mam nadzieję że będzie maleć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również robiłam dwa dni temu, piersi nadal bolą, krwi może nie miałam tyle co Ty, zakładam że dlatego że byłam w 4,5 tygodnia, ale również miałam straszny ból, który ustał po tym jak wzięłam trzecią dawke i spędziłam na sedesie dobra godzine ponieważ dostałam biegunki, a wraz z nią czułam jak lecą ze mnie skrzepy. Postanowiłam jutro isc na betę a potem w poniedziałek, mam nadzieję że będzie maleć.


Ja jednak właśnie jadę się zbadać bo jeśli się nie udało to każdy dzień jest cenny ,trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam za stówkę. Ktoś chętny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie oczekuj wydalenia z siebie zarodka wielkości mandarynki, jeśli to był 4/5 tydzień od miesiączki to od zapłodnienia minęło 2/3 tygodnie... Wtedy wielkość zarodka to jakieś 5mm, góra 1 cm ! Czułaś że lecą z Ciebie skrzepy ? Ruszalas się ? Powtórz betę w poniedziałek a nie truj się kolejny raz art. daj sobie czas..Jeśli się okaże że rośnie to wtedy spróbuj drugi raz.



Ruszyłam się dosyć dużo, lecialy taki jakby śluz z krwią w sensie taka konsystencja glutowata. Bolało trochę jak przy okresie bóle krzyżowe ogromne były. Może masz rację poczekam do wtorku jak dostanę wyniki. Tak właśnie myślałam że skoro to wczesna ciąża to wcale nie musiało poronienie wyglądać tak jak u wszystkich z tym ze ta dosyć mała ilość krwi mnie zabiepokoila bo kobiety piszą tu i krwawieniu kilkunastodniowym a u mnie to wygląda tak jakby już sie mialo skończyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ruszyłam się dosyć dużo, lecialy taki jakby śluz z krwią w sensie taka konsystencja glutowata. Bolało trochę jak przy okresie bóle krzyżowe ogromne były. Może masz rację poczekam do wtorku jak dostanę wyniki. Tak właśnie myślałam że skoro to wczesna ciąża to wcale nie musiało poronienie wyglądać tak jak u wszystkich z tym ze ta dosyć mała ilość krwi mnie zabiepokoila bo kobiety piszą tu i krwawieniu kilkunastodniowym a u mnie to wygląda tak jakby już sie mialo skończyć.


Byłam u lekarza mam w sobie martwy zarodek ,co robić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam.anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam zestaw - dobra cena 
alexandra.ch@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak przez to przechodzicie? można normalnie chodzić do pracy? np następnego dnia?


Ja następnego dnia poszlam do pracy, ale czulam się fatalnie... Na szczescie mam prace biurowa, siedzaca. Jezeli masz prace fizyczna to odradzam- nie wiem jaki masz organizm, ja raczej nie jestem typem delikatnej kobiety, ale szczerze nie dalabym rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może któraś z was miał podobnie proszę o rady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam u lekarza mam w sobie martwy zarodek ,co robić ?


A dlaczego lekarz nie skierowal cie na lyzeczkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego lekarz nie skierowal cie na lyzeczkowanie?


Dał ale powiedział żebym poczekała kilka dni żeby samo wyszło a jeśli pojde na łyżeczkowanie wyjdzie ze brałam tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dał ale powiedział żebym poczekała kilka dni żeby samo wyszło a jeśli pojde na łyżeczkowanie wyjdzie ze brałam tabletki ?


Nic nie wyjdzie, nikt nawet nie bedzie szukał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nic nie wyjdzie, nikt nawet nie bedzie szukał.


A czy zostanie na noc jest koniecznością ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy zostanie na noc jest koniecznością ?


Jesli zgłosisz sie rano na czczo, to jest duza szansa, ze do wieczora cie wypuszcza, ale to zależy od szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak najlepiej wziąść arthrotec dopochwowo czy doustnie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - pewne, tanio
bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 sztuk Arthrotec ,zostało mi po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth. lub zestaw 
kontakt mailowy wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak najlepiej wziąść dopochwowo czy doustnie?? I jeśli się ma nadzerke to czy coś to przeszkadza ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak najlepiej wziąść dopochwowo czy doustnie?? I jeśli się ma nadzerke to czy coś to przeszkadza ??



Ja ze względu na smak zdecydowałam się na dopochwowo. Tylko musisz dosyc gleboko je wlozyc aby przypadkiem nie wypadły. Ja mialam taką sytuację i musiałam dołożyć kolejną dawkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boję się że po tym dostanę krwotoku wewnetrznego czy to może się wydarzyć??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> u mnie nie ma szans na otrzymanie tego leku, czy jest jeszcze ktoś kto miałby na zbyciu Art?


Ja mam 12 szt kupiłam a aptece opakowanie reszta mi została

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam 12 szt kupiłam a aptece opakowanie reszta mi została


Jeśli jest pani chętna proszę podać maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boję się że po tym dostanę krwotoku wewnetrznego czy to może się wydarzyć??


Ze mnie strasznie leciało ,byłam przerażona ale po jednym dniu przeszło ,wczoraj byłam ulekarza i mam w sobie martwy płód

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze mnie strasznie leciało ,byłam przerażona ale po jednym dniu przeszło ,wczoraj byłam ulekarza i mam w sobie martwy płód




Opowiedz mi jak to przebiega ?? Bo jestem przerażona..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Opowiedz mi jak to przebiega ?? Bo jestem przerażona..


A Wiec wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język ,wyplułam środek przeciwbólowy i po 30 min połknęłam ,po 40 min zaczęłam krwawić ,ból brzucha ,skurcze ,drgawki i poszłam spać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Wiec wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język ,wyplułam środek przeciwbólowy i po 30 min połknęłam ,po 40 min zaczęłam krwawić ,ból brzucha ,skurcze ,drgawki i poszłam spać


Podaj maila bo mi nie zamieszcza całości odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

natalia.am@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam za 100 zł. Może ktoś by chciał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię arthr. i metotreks. Wiola wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ma ktos do odstprzedania z wow?


Ja bede miec, idzie do mnie zestaw do woj. świętokrzyskiego- cena 40 euro (darowzizna) plus ewentualny koszt dojazdu aby wybrac leki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bede miec, idzie do mnie zestaw do woj. świętokrzyskiego- cena 40 euro (darowzizna) plus ewentualny koszt dojazdu aby wybrac leki


Mój mail xxx.yyy.1986@o2.pl chetnie odkupir

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje tabletki arthrotec tanio. Jestem matka samotnie wychowujaca dziecko. Prosze o rozsadne propozycje. Błagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował osobę która ma tabletki to proszę napisać na maila sindi121@wp.pl chętnie napisze na kogo ja trafiłam i kto faktycznie przesłał to co potrzebowałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje tabletki arthrotec tanio. Jestem matka samotnie wychowujaca dziecko. Prosze o rozsadne propozycje. Błagam


   Odsprzedam za 100 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje tabletki arthrotec tanio. Jestem matka samotnie wychowujaca dziecko. Prosze o rozsadne propozycje. Błagam


Napisz do WHW, womenhelp.org. Mi obnizyly do 50 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował osobę która ma tabletki to proszę napisać na maila sindi121@wp.pl chętnie napisze na kogo ja trafiłam i kto faktycznie przesłał to co potrzebowałam.


   A w rozsądnej cenie kupiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy można od tego dostać krwotoku wewnetrznego albo umrzeć???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w rozsądnej cenie kupiłaś?


Ja mam 12 sztuk ,mi wystarczyło 8 ,kupiłam w aptece ,100 zł plus kw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy można od tego dostać krwotoku wewnetrznego albo umrzeć???


Od porodu można umrzec, zdarzaja sie zgony we śnie, albo na fotelu dentystycznym. Przeciez nikt nie wie jak zareagujesz na tabletki i czy zachowasz ostrożność i bedziesz stosowac sie do dawkowania. Jak tak sie boisz, to nie truj sie Arthrotekiem tylko zamów zestaw od womenek. Jest stosowany na zachodzie w klinikach aborcyjnych, sprawdzony i bezpieczny. No i bierze sie mniej tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię zestaw z Women on Web. Mi już nie będzie potrzebny. Mogę przesłać zdjęcia. Zapłaciłam za niego 90 euro czyli ok 380 złoty, za tyle mogę go odstąpić. paula_81@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od porodu można umrzec, zdarzaja sie zgony we śnie, albo na fotelu dentystycznym. Przeciez nikt nie wie jak zareagujesz na tabletki i czy zachowasz ostrożność i bedziesz stosowac 
> sie do dawkowania. Jak tak sie boisz, to nie truj sie Arthrotekiem tylko zamów zestaw od womenek. Jest stosowany na zachodzie w klinikach aborcyjnych, sprawdzony i bezpieczny. No i bierze sie mniej tabletek.






Jest zamówiony właśnie do mnie idzie tylko szybciej miałabym Art. I się zastanawiam. A skąd masz takie informacje że z web On jest skuteczny i bezpieczny ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest zamówiony właśnie do mnie idzie tylko szybciej miałabym Art. I się zastanawiam. A skąd masz takie informacje że z web On jest skuteczny i bezpieczny ??


Bo sama go bralam. Poza tym czytalam strony, na ktorych sa o nim informacje: forum maszwybor.net i stronę whw i wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.julia@protonmail.com

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC 

ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo sama go bralam. Poza tym czytalam strony, na ktorych sa o nim informacje: forum maszwybor.net i stronę whw i wow.





Ja się bardzo boje wziąść  bo nie wiem jak zareaguje moje ciało mam już dziecko i nie chciałabym żeby cokolwiek mi się coś stało.masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy to jest bezpieczne jak się ma nadzerke ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy to jest bezpieczne jak się ma nadzerke ???


nadżerka nie ma nic do rzeczy. Nie bój się nie umrzesz, skutki uboczne to wymioty, biegunka i dreszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje tabletki arthrotec tanio. Jestem matka samotnie wychowujaca dziecko. Prosze o rozsadne propozycje. Błagam


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od porodu można umrzec, zdarzaja sie zgony we śnie, albo na fotelu dentystycznym. Przeciez nikt nie wie jak zareagujesz na tabletki i czy zachowasz ostrożność i bedziesz stosowac sie do dawkowania. Jak tak sie boisz, to nie truj sie Arthrotekiem tylko zamów zestaw od womenek. Jest stosowany na zachodzie w klinikach aborcyjnych, sprawdzony i bezpieczny. No i bierze sie mniej tabletek.


Zamówione tabletek od "womenek" nie poprawiają  procesu przebiegu aborcji. Na zachodzie dokonywane są te zabiegi, jak sama piszesz, w klinikach pod kontrola lekarzy. Nadżerki i wszelkie inne schorzenia, o których często nie wiemy podczas takiej "drakońskiej" kuracji odzywają się w sposób nieprzewidziany i grożący poważnymi konsekwencjami. Radzę przeczytać ulotkę z zawartą informacją o skutkach ubocznych, takiego zabiegu. Jeżeli dokonać masz poronienie tabletkami w domu, nie może być sama, powinnaś mieć możliwość szybkiego dojechania do szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówione tabletek od "womenek" nie poprawiają  procesu przebiegu aborcji. Na zachodzie dokonywane są te zabiegi, jak sama piszesz, w klinikach pod kontrola lekarzy. Nadżerki i wszelkie inne schorzenia, o których często nie wiemy podczas takiej "drakońskiej" kuracji odzywają się w sposób nieprzewidziany i grożący poważnymi konsekwencjami. Radzę przeczytać ulotkę z zawartą informacją o skutkach ubocznych, takiego zabiegu. Jeżeli dokonać masz poronienie tabletkami w domu, nie może być sama, powinnaś mieć możliwość szybkiego dojechania do szpitala.


Uwaga, netporadnia atakuje. Prolify będą straszyc śmiercią i ogniem piekielnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy to jest bezpieczne jak się ma nadzerke ???


 Stawiasz pytanie, na które nikt Tobie nie może odpowiedzieć. Poczytaj ulotki, a dowiesz się czego możesz się spodziewać po zastosowaniu jej. Nie spodziewaj się tutaj porad, tutaj jest tak jak u "wróżki", która w zależności od swoich  informatorów, posiada informacje o Tobie i wówczas może Ci przepowiedzieć przyszłość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga, netporadnia atakuje. Prolify będą straszyc śmiercią i ogniem piekielnym.


Uwaga!  "Prolify" to straszydła, które atakują i zioną ogniem piekielnym !!!! Może jeszcze coś bardziej straszliwego wymyślicie. "Prolify" cieszy każde życie i nie straszymy piekłem. Mamy świadomość piękna jakie jest ukryte w poczętym dziecku, nawet tym, które jest chore, niepełnosprawne. Kochamy te dzieci, wychowujemy je i żyjemy biednie, ale szczęśliwie i dlatego jesteśmy bogaci. Jest nas wielu! Odwróćcie uwięzione, biedne myśli zamknięte w jednym słowie aborcja. Zamieńcie ja na ŻYCIE, a powróci radość i nie będziecie myślały o piekle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga!  "Prolify" to straszydła, które atakują i zioną ogniem piekielnym !!!! Może jeszcze coś bardziej straszliwego wymyślicie. "Prolify" cieszy każde życie i nie straszymy piekłem. Mamy świadomość piękna jakie jest ukryte w poczętym dziecku, nawet tym, które jest chore, niepełnosprawne. Kochamy te dzieci, wychowujemy je i żyjemy biednie, ale szczęśliwie i dlatego jesteśmy bogaci. Jest nas wielu! Odwróćcie uwięzione, biedne myśli zamknięte w jednym słowie aborcja. Zamieńcie ja na ŻYCIE, a powróci radość i nie będziecie myślały o piekle.


  A Wy szanujcie poglądy innych ludzi, nie każdy musi chcieć tego co Wy. i przestańcie w końcu wmawiać wszystkim,że jesteście mądrzy a cała reszta głupia.

----------


## Nzu

Witajcie, 
w środę zażyłam mifepristone i misoprostol. Początkowo doskwierały mi jedynie bóle brzucha, następnego dnia lekkie krwawienie z naprawdę maleńkimi skrzepami. W piątek praktycznie zero krwawienia. I dziś rano (sobota), kiedy byłam już przekonana, że cały proces nie przebiegł pomyślnie, krwawienie powróciło z tak silnym bólem podbrzusza, jakiego nie czułam jeszcze chyba nigdy. Trwało to może około dwóch godzin. Potem nieco uspokoiło się, umiarkowane krwawienie nadal trwało, wydaje mi się, że schodziły ze mnie nawet nieco większe skrzepy (którym nie miałam niestety jak się przyjrzeć, gdyż zbyt szybko znikały w odmętach toalety), jednak potem zauważyłam coś, co mnie zainteresowało. Wyszło ze mnie coś w rodzaju błony (?). Na pewno nie był to zarodek, gdyż ta "rzecz" była zdecydowanie "płaska", o powierzchni jakichś kilku centymetrów kwadratowych, miejscami bardzo krwista, a miejscami jakby w kolorze skóry, jednak nie całkowicie gładka. 
Moje pytanie brzmi: czy uważacie, iż oznacza to, że aborcja powiodła się? Czy mogła być to kosmówka (wczesna wersja łożyska)? 
Oczywiście, na usg wybieram się w tym tygodniu, jednak czekając na nie, chciałabym poznać waszą opinię. 
I odpowiadając na pytania - 8 tydzień ciąży, licząc od ostatniej miesiączki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, 
> w środę zażyłam mifepristone i misoprostol. Początkowo doskwierały mi jedynie bóle brzucha, następnego dnia lekkie krwawienie z naprawdę maleńkimi skrzepami. W piątek praktycznie zero krwawienia. I dziś rano (sobota), kiedy byłam już przekonana, że cały proces nie przebiegł pomyślnie, krwawienie powróciło z tak silnym bólem podbrzusza, jakiego nie czułam jeszcze chyba nigdy. Trwało to może około dwóch godzin. Potem nieco uspokoiło się, umiarkowane krwawienie nadal trwało, wydaje mi się, że schodziły ze mnie nawet nieco większe skrzepy (którym nie miałam niestety jak się przyjrzeć, gdyż zbyt szybko znikały w odmętach toalety), jednak potem zauważyłam coś, co mnie zainteresowało. Wyszło ze mnie coś w rodzaju błony (?). Na pewno nie był to zarodek, gdyż ta "rzecz" była zdecydowanie "płaska", o powierzchni jakichś kilku centymetrów kwadratowych, miejscami bardzo krwista, a miejscami jakby w kolorze skóry, jednak nie całkowicie gładka. 
> Moje pytanie brzmi: czy uważacie, iż oznacza to, że aborcja powiodła się? Czy mogła być to kosmówka (wczesna wersja łożyska)? 
> Oczywiście, na usg wybieram się w tym tygodniu, jednak czekając na nie, chciałabym poznać waszą opinię. 
> I odpowiadając na pytania - 8 tydzień ciąży, licząc od ostatniej miesiączki.


Zestaw zamówiłas oryginalny z organizacji?

----------


## Nzu

> Zestaw zamówiłas oryginalny z organizacji?


Czy to ma znaczenie? Nie pytam o statystyczną szansę przy zażyciu tabletek z WOW, a o waszą opinię na temat dziwnego "skrzepu".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to ma znaczenie? Nie pytam o statystyczną szansę przy zażyciu tabletek z WOW, a o waszą opinię na temat dziwnego "skrzepu".


Chcialam Ci pomóc, więc grzecznie zapytałam. Nie jestem wróżką i nie wiem co z Ciebie wypadło. Tym bardziej ze nie widzę tego przez ekran swojego telefonu. Natomiast wiem, ze jesli to byl oryginalny zestaw to w 99% sie udalo. Natomiast jesli to bylo "mife" od handlarza, nie mozna byc niczego pewnym. Podczas oczyszczania moga wypadac rozne tkanki, placki, larwy i blonki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
kupie tabletki Arthrotec tylko w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem studentką i nie mam 500 zł na kupienie tabletek. Nie mam również osoby od której mogła bym pożyczyć. Jestem zdana sama na siebie.
Prosze o pomoc !!! PILNE !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> kupie tabletki Arthrotec tylko w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem studentką i nie mam 500 zł na kupienie tabletek. Nie mam również osoby od której mogła bym pożyczyć. Jestem zdana sama na siebie.
> Prosze o pomoc !!! PILNE !!!


ttaabblleettkkii@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje tabletki arthrotec tanio. Jestem matka samotnie wychowujaca dziecko. Prosze o rozsadne propozycje. Błagam


Napisz, kla.klaudia77@tlen pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> kupie tabletki Arthrotec tylko w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem studentką i nie mam 500 zł na kupienie tabletek. Nie mam również osoby od której mogła bym pożyczyć. Jestem zdana sama na siebie.
> Prosze o pomoc !!! PILNE !!!


Paula_81@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie, 
> w środę zażyłam mifepristone i misoprostol. Początkowo doskwierały mi jedynie bóle brzucha, następnego dnia lekkie krwawienie z naprawdę maleńkimi skrzepami. W piątek praktycznie zero krwawienia. I dziś rano (sobota), kiedy byłam już przekonana, że cały proces nie przebiegł pomyślnie, krwawienie powróciło z tak silnym bólem podbrzusza, jakiego nie czułam jeszcze chyba nigdy. Trwało to może około dwóch godzin. Potem nieco uspokoiło się, umiarkowane krwawienie nadal trwało, wydaje mi się, że schodziły ze mnie nawet nieco większe skrzepy (którym nie miałam niestety jak się przyjrzeć, gdyż zbyt szybko znikały w odmętach toalety), jednak potem zauważyłam coś, co mnie zainteresowało. Wyszło ze mnie coś w rodzaju błony (?). Na pewno nie był to zarodek, gdyż ta "rzecz" była zdecydowanie "płaska", o powierzchni jakichś kilku centymetrów kwadratowych, miejscami bardzo krwista, a miejscami jakby w kolorze skóry, jednak nie całkowicie gładka. 
> Moje pytanie brzmi: czy uważacie, iż oznacza to, że aborcja powiodła się? Czy mogła być to kosmówka (wczesna wersja łożyska)? 
> Oczywiście, na usg wybieram się w tym tygodniu, jednak czekając na nie, chciałabym poznać waszą opinię. 
> I odpowiadając na pytania - 8 tydzień ciąży, licząc od ostatniej miesiączki.


Kochana u mnie identycznie ,ale gdy poszłam na usg okazało się ze nadal mam płód w sobie tyle ze martwy ,mam skierowanie i jutro czeka mnie łyżeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana u mnie identycznie ,ale gdy poszłam na usg okazało się ze nadal mam płód w sobie tyle ze martwy ,mam skierowanie i jutro czeka mnie łyżeczkowanie


a ty też brałaś oryginalny zestaw ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> kupie tabletki Arthrotec tylko w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem studentką i nie mam 500 zł na kupienie tabletek. Nie mam również osoby od której mogła bym pożyczyć. Jestem zdana sama na siebie.
> Prosze o pomoc !!! PILNE !!!


   Odsprzedam za 100 zł jeśli nadal jesteś zainteresowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ty też brałaś oryginalny zestaw ?


Nie ,ja kupiłam w aptece arthrotec ,9 tc .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ,ja kupiłam w aptece arthrotec ,9 tc .


No i to jest wlasnie ta subtelna różnica miedzy zestawem a Arthrotekiem, no ale kolezanka wczoraj nie chciala słuchac mojej odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos bral arthortec w 4 5 tygodniu ciazy ? Jak przeszlyscie to ? Mam zamiar wziadopochwowo ale boje sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i to jest wlasnie ta subtelna różnica miedzy zestawem a Arthrotekiem, no ale kolezanka wczoraj nie chciala słuchac mojej odpowiedzi.


A wiesz może czy skoro nadal mam w sobie płód ,lekarz stwierdził ze serce nie bije to czy możliwe jest to aby dolegliwości ciążowe się utrzymywały ?bol piersi ,test pozytywny ,co prawda jestem po zabiegu od 4 dni Wiec może jeszcze hormony się utrzymują ale już świruje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A wiesz może czy skoro nadal mam w sobie płód ,lekarz stwierdził ze serce nie bije to czy możliwe jest to aby dolegliwości ciążowe się utrzymywały ?bol piersi ,test pozytywny ,co prawda jestem po zabiegu od 4 dni Wiec może jeszcze hormony się utrzymują ale już świruje


Hormony ciazowe ciagle krążą w organizmie, test ciazowy moze wychodzić pozytywnie nawet jeszcze 3-4 tygodnie po aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos bral arthortec w 4 5 tygodniu ciazy ? Jak przeszlyscie to ? Mam zamiar wziadopochwowo ale boje sie


Ja przechodziłam ale nie bierz dopochwowo tylko normalnie ,to niska ciąża Wiec się uda ,jeśli dostaniesz krwotoku i będziesz musiała jechać do szpitala ,wykryją ze brałaś w tym udział i pomogłas sama sobie ,ja to przeszłam bardzo dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja przechodziłam ale nie bierz dopochwowo tylko normalnie ,to niska ciąża Wiec się uda ,jeśli dostaniesz krwotoku i będziesz musiała jechać do szpitala ,wykryją ze brałaś w tym udział i pomogłas sama sobie ,ja to przeszłam bardzo dobrze


No i co z tego ze wykryja? Kobieta nie jest karana za aborcje, to nie Ameryka łacińska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i co z tego ze wykryja? Kobieta nie jest karana za aborcje, to nie Ameryka łacińska


To byś się zdziwiła moja droga ,zależy na kogo trafisz ,jeśli lekarz w badaniu znajdzie tabletki w pochwie może już nie być przyjemnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hormony ciazowe ciagle krążą w organizmie, test ciazowy moze wychodzić pozytywnie nawet jeszcze 3-4 tygodnie po aborcji.


Rozumiem ,ale ze nudności ?parcie na pęcherz ?zmeczenie ?jak by nie patrzeć płód choć martwy nadal jest w organizmie ,a może to już dzieje się w mojej psychice ,sama nie wiem ,boje się ze ciąża może być żywa a lekarz mógł się pomylić i serce nadal bije choć to chyba nie możliwe ,bardzo dokładnie to sprawdzał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To byś się zdziwiła moja droga ,zależy na kogo trafisz ,jeśli lekarz w badaniu znajdzie tabletki w pochwie może już nie być przyjemnie


Ale za co ma być nieprzyjemnie ? skoro jak byk w ustawie stoi, że kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana ? to o co mnie oskarży. Dziewczyny, znajmy swoje prawa, nie dajmy się zastraszać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ustawa z dnia 7 stycznia 1993 r. o planowaniu rodziny (...), Art. 7 (zmieniający d. k. k.) (pol.)

Kobieta ciężarna nie ponosi odpowiedzialności karnej za przerwanie ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na tym forum już wielokrotnie pisano, że nie ma szans wykryć tabletek. Poza tym oni nawet nie szukają tego. Ich zadaniem (służbowym i moralnym) jest pomóc takiej osobie, a nie doszukiwać się z czyjej winy się to stało. Zresztą nawet prawnie aborcja na samej sobie nie jest karana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny leżę w łóżku, dążyłam 1 tabletkę ru i 8 arthrotec. Trzeciej dawki nie wzięłam bo uważam,że nie muszę. Już po pierwszej dawce widziałam co wyleciało. Brałam pod język i trzymałam pół godziny. Do zniesienia,ale strasznie przykro. Zamawiałam pod nr 690682454

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moge namiary prosic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - pewne, tanio
bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny leżę w łóżku, dążyłam 1 tabletkę ru i 8 arthrotec. Trzeciej dawki nie wzięłam bo uważam,że nie muszę. Już po pierwszej dawce widziałam co wyleciało. Brałam pod język i trzymałam pół godziny. Do zniesienia,ale strasznie przykro. Zamawiałam pod nr 690682454


Tez myślałam tak jak ty gdy ze mnie wyleciało ,odpuściłam 3 dawkę a za dwa dni na usg płód nadal był z tym ze martwy ,teraz właśnie leżę w szpitalu i podają mi cytotec żeby wyszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletek pod jezyk na pewno nie dam dlatego chcialabym dopochwowo jezeli to wczesna ciaza to normalnie mam wlozyc 4 tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletek pod jezyk na pewno nie dam dlatego chcialabym dopochwowo jezeli to wczesna ciaza to normalnie mam wlozyc 4 tabletki ?


Tak, dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, i trzeba wziąć wszystkie trzy dawki, zeby nie bylo potem problemow z oczyszczaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja czekam na swój zestaw z Wow tak się boję o jestem zastresowana. To jest coś okropnego. Ż każdym dniem coraz bardziej jestem załamana mam nadzieję że wszystko przebiegnie bez komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja czekam na swój zestaw z Wow tak się boję o jestem zastresowana. To jest coś okropnego. Ż każdym dniem coraz bardziej jestem załamana mam nadzieję że wszystko przebiegnie bez komplikacji.


Tez się bałam teraz leżę w szpitalu i pielęgniarki osobiście szprycują mnie cytotecem bo im się łyżeczkowania zrobić nie chce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja czekam na swój zestaw z Wow tak się boję o jestem zastresowana. To jest coś okropnego. Ż każdym dniem coraz bardziej jestem załamana mam nadzieję że wszystko przebiegnie bez komplikacji.


Mi pomagalo czytanie maszwybor.net. dawalo mi to nadzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, ja jestem już tydzień po zabiegu. Jestem ciekawa jak u was przechodziło oczyszczanie? U mnie jeszcze w 3 dniu po zabiegu wyleciał ostatni skrzep. Teraz już tylko krwawię. Jak długo jeszcze to może trwać? A jak z cyklem owulacyjnym? Kiedy można się spodziewać miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, ja jestem już tydzień po zabiegu. Jestem ciekawa jak u was przechodziło oczyszczanie? U mnie jeszcze w 3 dniu po zabiegu wyleciał ostatni skrzep. Teraz już tylko krwawię. Jak długo jeszcze to może trwać? A jak z cyklem owulacyjnym? Kiedy można się spodziewać miesiączki?


Oczyszczanie moze trwac od tygodnia do trzech, czasem przedłuża sie do pierwszego okresu. A cykl owulacyjny wraca od razu, dni plodne mozesz miec juz 10 dni po aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę na 100%oryginał lub mogę spotkać się osobiście. Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Dominika11

> Witam,
> kupie tabletki Arthrotec tylko w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem studentką i nie mam 500 zł na kupienie tabletek. Nie mam również osoby od której mogła bym pożyczyć. Jestem zdana sama na siebie.
> Prosze o pomoc !!! PILNE !!!


Jak się czujesz? Co u Ciebie słychać?

----------


## Dominika11

> Potrzebuje tabletki arthrotec tanio. Jestem matka samotnie wychowujaca dziecko. Prosze o rozsadne propozycje. Błagam


Cześć, jak tam Twoja sytuacja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny!
Zamierzam wykupić recepte z WOW ( do mojego wojewodztwa nie dochodza paczki) recpta wypisywana przez lekarza z Austrii, czy miałyście może taką receptę ? Czy jest problem z jej wykupieniem ?

----------


## Dominika11

> Ja się bardzo boje wziąść  bo nie wiem jak zareaguje moje ciało mam już dziecko i nie chciałabym żeby cokolwiek mi się coś stało.masakra


Cześć, Arth... powoduje liczne skutki uboczne, od bólów brzucha po silne krwawienia. Aborcja ma też wpływ na rodzinę i Twoje dzieci. Poczytaj o syndromie poaborcyjnym. Gdybyś chciała porozmawiać to śmiało. Pozdrawiam, czekam na kontakt

----------


## Dominika11

> Cześć dziewczyny!
> Zamierzam wykupić recepte z WOW ( do mojego wojewodztwa nie dochodza paczki) recpta wypisywana przez lekarza z Austrii, czy miałyście może taką receptę ? Czy jest problem z jej wykupieniem ?


Cześć, a w którym jesteś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny!
> Zamierzam wykupić recepte z WOW ( do mojego wojewodztwa nie dochodza paczki) recpta wypisywana przez lekarza z Austrii, czy miałyście może taką receptę ? Czy jest problem z jej wykupieniem ?


Z tego co czytalam, najlepiej zamowic leki przez DOZ pl. Ale wiesz że to bedzie sam Arthrotek? Mi sie z nim nie udalo... WOW tez nie chcialy wyslac do mojego województwa (dolnośląskie) ale zamowilam z WHW, przyszlo w tydzien i jutro zaczynam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, Arth... powoduje liczne skutki uboczne, od bólów brzucha po silne krwawienia. Aborcja ma też wpływ na rodzinę i Twoje dzieci. Poczytaj o syndromie poaborcyjnym. Gdybyś chciała porozmawiać to śmiało. Pozdrawiam, czekam na kontakt


A ile ty masz aborcji za sobą, ze tyle wiesz? Bo ja mam dwie, i z moją głową, a takze z rodziną wszystko wyśmienicie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile ty masz aborcji za sobą, ze tyle wiesz? Bo ja mam dwie, i z moją głową, a takze z rodziną wszystko wyśmienicie.


   Święta racja!!! Też to zrobiłam i podobnie jak u koleżanki i z głową i z rodziną wszystko w porządku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, Arth... powoduje liczne skutki uboczne, od bólów brzucha po silne krwawienia. Aborcja ma też wpływ na rodzinę i Twoje dzieci. Poczytaj o syndromie poaborcyjnym. Gdybyś chciała porozmawiać to śmiało. Pozdrawiam, czekam na kontakt




Weź nie strasz bo umrę że strachu. Postanowiłam że zamówię zestaw od womenek i właśnie czekam na przesyłkę podobno jest z tym zestawem bezpieczniej tylko przerażają mnie te wszystkie bóle telepanie itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weź nie strasz bo umrę że strachu. Postanowiłam że zamówię zestaw od womenek i właśnie czekam na przesyłkę podobno jest z tym zestawem bezpieczniej tylko przerażają mnie te wszystkie bóle telepanie itp


   Kochana!!! Przeżyjesz, dasz radę, to tylko kilka godzin i po krzyku.

----------


## Dominika11

> A ile ty masz aborcji za sobą, ze tyle wiesz? Bo ja mam dwie, i z moją głową, a takze z rodziną wszystko wyśmienicie.


Nie trzeba mieć za sobą aborcji, żeby wiedzieć o syndromie poaborcyjnym. Każdy psycholog Ci o tym powie i każda strona internetowa poświęcona temu tematowi. To że nie widzisz go teraz nie znaczy, że go nie ma.

----------


## Dominika11

> Weź nie strasz bo umrę że strachu. Postanowiłam że zamówię zestaw od womenek i właśnie czekam na przesyłkę podobno jest z tym zestawem bezpieczniej tylko przerażają mnie te wszystkie bóle telepanie itp


Aborcja zawsze niesie za sobą ryzyko, a wydaje mi się, że taka domowa jest wyjątkowo niebezpieczna. Przerywa naturalne przygotowanie do ciąży i jest szokiem dla organizmu. A czy rozważałaś jakieś inne wyjścia? Ktoś z Twoich bliskich wie o ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie trzeba mieć za sobą aborcji, żeby wiedzieć o syndromie poaborcyjnym. Każdy psycholog Ci o tym powie i każda strona internetowa poświęcona temu tematowi. To że nie widzisz go teraz nie znaczy, że go nie ma.


Najwazniejsza informacja o syndromie poaborcyjnym jest taka, ze on zwyczajnie nie istnieje. Jest wymyslem chorych na głowę obrońców życia, którzy dali by sie pokroic za zlepek komorek, ale te narodzone dzieci juz ich nie obchodzą. Moja aborcja byla 4 lata temu. Od tego czasu moje zycie jest tylko lepsze. Z mezem zblizylismy sie jeszcze bardziej, wiemy, ze mozemy na siebie liczyc. Dwójce dzieci nie musze odejmowac od ust, zeby dac trzeciemu niechcianemu. Znalazlam lepszą pracę. Sex jest boski, bo nie boję sie wpadki. Wiem że w razie czego nie muszę rodzić. Jeśli tak wyglada syndrom poaborcyjny, to życzę tego kazdej kobiecie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aborcja zawsze niesie za sobą ryzyko, a wydaje mi się, że taka domowa jest wyjątkowo niebezpieczna. Przerywa naturalne przygotowanie do ciąży i jest szokiem dla organizmu. A czy rozważałaś jakieś inne wyjścia? Ktoś z Twoich bliskich wie o ciąży?


    Robimy to w domu bez opieki fachowego personelu, ponieważ ( tu przepraszam za wyrażenie) tacy debile jak Ty nam to zafundowali. I przestać uskuteczniać tu tej swojej propisowskiej gadki, rzygami  mi się odbija. Nie znasz żadnej z nas i nie masz pojęcia co pchnęło nas do podjęcia takiej decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny miał a któras z Was nerwicę lekowa i nadzerke a mimo to przebiegło wszystko pomyślnie ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny miał a któras z Was nerwicę lekowa i nadzerke a mimo to przebiegło wszystko pomyślnie ??


   Nadżerka nie ma nic do rzeczy, to wiem na pewno, ponieważ sama miałam podczas robienia zabiegu. Wydaje mi się,że nerwica też w niczym nie przeszkadza, ale głowy nie dam sobie uciąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zawsze mozesz zapytac wow, przedstaw im na co chorujesz, jakie bierzesz leki, one skonsultuja z lekarzem. Ja tak pytalam, bo biorę leki na tarczyce, i odpisaly, ze nie przeszkadza jedno drugiemu i wszystko bylo ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze mozesz zapytac wow, przedstaw im na co chorujesz, jakie bierzesz leki, one skonsultuja z lekarzem. Ja tak pytalam, bo biorę leki na tarczyce, i odpisaly, ze nie przeszkadza jedno drugiemu i wszystko bylo ok.


   Właśnie, słuszna uwaga - zapytaj w WOW.

----------


## Dominika11

> Najwazniejsza informacja o syndromie poaborcyjnym jest taka, ze on zwyczajnie nie istnieje. Jest wymyslem chorych na głowę obrońców życia, którzy dali by sie pokroic za zlepek komorek, ale te narodzone dzieci juz ich nie obchodzą. Moja aborcja byla 4 lata temu. Od tego czasu moje zycie jest tylko lepsze. Z mezem zblizylismy sie jeszcze bardziej, wiemy, ze mozemy na siebie liczyc. Dwójce dzieci nie musze odejmowac od ust, zeby dac trzeciemu niechcianemu. Znalazlam lepszą pracę. Sex jest boski, bo nie boję sie wpadki. Wiem że w razie czego nie muszę rodzić. Jeśli tak wyglada syndrom poaborcyjny, to życzę tego kazdej kobiecie


Syndrom poaborcyjny można blokować całe życie, ponieważ trudno się przyznać kobiecie, że zabiła własne dziecko. Aborcja nigdy nie powinna się stać metodą antykoncepcyjną. Każda kobieta powinna być świadoma swojej płodności, aby nigdy nie stawać przed wyborem usunięcia ciąży. Jest wiele organizacji, które pomagają samotnym matkom, można też dzieci oddać do adopcji. Każde dziecko bez względu na to czy chciane czy niechciane powinno być przyjęte.

----------


## Pppp

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie naciagac na tabletli za kilka stow! Te tabletki to leki na stawy za 50zl w aptece niestety na recepte. Usuniecie ciazy tym sposobem m A soba  . robilam to 2razy niestety z powodu zlego rozwijania sie zarodka. Za kazdym raxem dopochwowo! Nie pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Syndrom poaborcyjny można blokować całe życie, ponieważ trudno się przyznać kobiecie, że zabiła własne dziecko. Aborcja nigdy nie powinna się stać metodą antykoncepcyjną. Każda kobieta powinna być świadoma swojej płodności, aby nigdy nie stawać przed wyborem usunięcia ciąży. Jest wiele organizacji, które pomagają samotnym matkom, można też dzieci oddać do adopcji. Każde dziecko bez względu na to czy chciane czy niechciane powinno być przyjęte.


   Tak? Nie bądź taka mądra!!! Ja 3 miesiące po skończonej chemioterapii zaszłam w ciążę, miałam tak wyniszczony organizm,że miałam do wyboru - albo osierocić doje dzieci które już mam albo usunąć ciążę. Nie chrzań mi tu o płodności, tyko odpowiedz na pytanie : co byś zrobiła na moim miejscu?I dl Twojej wiadomości - nikt ciąży nie usuwa co miesiąc uważając zabieg za metodę antykoncepcji. Weź też pod uwagę,że anykoncepcja często zawodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Syndrom poaborcyjny można blokować całe życie, ponieważ trudno się przyznać kobiecie, że zabiła własne dziecko. Aborcja nigdy nie powinna się stać metodą antykoncepcyjną. Każda kobieta powinna być świadoma swojej płodności, aby nigdy nie stawać przed wyborem usunięcia ciąży. Jest wiele organizacji, które pomagają samotnym matkom, można też dzieci oddać do adopcji. Każde dziecko bez względu na to czy chciane czy niechciane powinno być przyjęte.


Czytalas w ogole co ja napisałam? Nie jestem samotna matka. Mam męża i dzieci. Dwoje. Wyczekanych i planowanych. I co uwazasz ze mam narazac swoje zycie i zdrowie, żeby donosic ciążę i komus oddac? Niedoczekanie twoje. To jest moje cialo i ja o nim decyduje. Oddać..haha, ales wymyslila. Jak to sobie wyobrażasz? Chodze z brzuchem 9 miesięcy i co dzieciom bym powiedziała? Ze dzidzius wyparowal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie naciagac na tabletli za kilka stow! Te tabletki to leki na stawy za 50zl w aptece niestety na recepte. Usuniecie ciazy tym sposobem m A soba  . robilam to 2razy niestety z powodu zlego rozwijania sie zarodka. Za kazdym raxem dopochwowo! Nie pod jezyk


    Niestety, do dziewczyn to nie przemawia, wolą płacić po 300 zł. Ja tabletki, których nie wykorzystałam chcę sprzedać za 100 zł ( za tyle, za ile kupiłam), napisało do mnie 6 osób z których 3 po zapytaniu czy wyślę za pobraniem (oczywiście bym wysłała) już się nie odezwały a 3 stwierdziły,że skoro tak niska cena to na pewno jest to oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najwazniejsza informacja o syndromie poaborcyjnym jest taka, ze on zwyczajnie nie istnieje. Jest wymyslem chorych na głowę obrońców życia, którzy dali by sie pokroic za zlepek komorek, ale te narodzone dzieci juz ich nie obchodzą. Moja aborcja byla 4 lata temu. Od tego czasu moje zycie jest tylko lepsze. Z mezem zblizylismy sie jeszcze bardziej, wiemy, ze mozemy na siebie liczyc. Dwójce dzieci nie musze odejmowac od ust, zeby dac trzeciemu niechcianemu. Znalazlam lepszą pracę. Sex jest boski, bo nie boję sie wpadki. Wiem że w razie czego nie muszę rodzić. Jeśli tak wyglada syndrom poaborcyjny, to życzę tego kazdej kobiecie


   Pewnie,że syndrom poaborcyjny nie istnieje. Tak samo jak psycholog nie jest lekarzem.

----------


## Dominika11

> Tak? Nie bądź taka mądra!!! Ja 3 miesiące po skończonej chemioterapii zaszłam w ciążę, miałam tak wyniszczony organizm,że miałam do wyboru - albo osierocić doje dzieci które już mam albo usunąć ciążę. Nie chrzań mi tu o płodności, tyko odpowiedz na pytanie : co byś zrobiła na moim miejscu?I dl Twojej wiadomości - nikt ciąży nie usuwa co miesiąc uważając zabieg za metodę antykoncepcji. Weź też pod uwagę,że anykoncepcja często zawodzi.


Co bym zrobiła? Urodziłabym - dziecko nie było winne, że poczęło się w niewłaściwym czasie, a poniosło największą karę. Przykro mi, że musiałaś dokonywać takiego wyboru. Każde współżycie może nieść ryzyko nieplanowej ciąży i powinniśmy być tego świadomi.

----------


## Dominika11

> Pewnie,że syndrom poaborcyjny nie istnieje. Tak samo jak psycholog nie jest lekarzem.


To że nie uznajesz psychologa jako lekarza nie znaczy, że syndrom poaborcyjny nie istnieje. Jedno nie ma związku z drugim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co bym zrobiła? Urodziłabym - dziecko nie było winne, że poczęło się w niewłaściwym czasie, a poniosło największą karę. Przykro mi, że musiałaś dokonywać takiego wyboru. Każde współżycie może nieść ryzyko nieplanowej ciąży i powinniśmy być tego świadomi.


I znów nie przeczytalas ze zrozumieniem. Przeciez napisala wyraźnie, ze donoszenie ciąży rownalo sie smierci, dociera to do ciebie?  Gówno bys urodzila jakbys dwa metry pod ziemia leżała. Razem z tym swoim plodem. No nie jestem wulgarna, ale twoja głupota jest porażająca. Wbij sobie do główki, ze ciąża nie zawsze rowna sie rozowy bobasek. W wielu przypadkach jest to nieszczescie i lzy ! I bardzo dobrze ze sa takie fora, gdzie kobiety sie wspieraja, bo w tym kraju idzie zwariowac.

----------


## Dominika11

> Czytalas w ogole co ja napisałam? Nie jestem samotna matka. Mam męża i dzieci. Dwoje. Wyczekanych i planowanych. I co uwazasz ze mam narazac swoje zycie i zdrowie, żeby donosic ciążę i komus oddac? Niedoczekanie twoje. To jest moje cialo i ja o nim decyduje. Oddać..haha, ales wymyslila. Jak to sobie wyobrażasz? Chodze z brzuchem 9 miesięcy i co dzieciom bym powiedziała? Ze dzidzius wyparowal?


Pisałam ogólnie o kobietach, które zaszły w nieplanowaną ciążę. Dlaczego uważasz, że narażałabyś swoje życie i zdrowie? Przecież ciąża nie jest chorobą śmiertelną. Dziecko nie jest częścią Twojego ciała. Decyduj o swoim ciele, ale nie o życiu lub śmierci drugiego człowieka. A co lepiej powiedzieć swoim dzieciom, że zabiłam im brata lub siostrę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co bym zrobiła? Urodziłabym - dziecko nie było winne, że poczęło się w niewłaściwym czasie, a poniosło największą karę. Przykro mi, że musiałaś dokonywać takiego wyboru. Każde współżycie może nieść ryzyko nieplanowej ciąży i powinniśmy być tego świadomi.


   Nie, no ja nie wierze!!! My nie piszemy o tym jakie są konsekwencje współżycia, tylko o tym, że ciąża była dla mnie po chemii równoznaczna ze śmiercią. Nie urodziła byś, bo byś nie dożyła porodu!!! Ogarniasz czy obrazek Ci narysować?

----------


## Dominika11

> I znów nie przeczytalas ze zrozumieniem. Przeciez napisala wyraźnie, ze donoszenie ciąży rownalo sie smierci, dociera to do ciebie?  Gówno bys urodzila jakbys dwa metry pod ziemia leżała. Razem z tym swoim plodem. No nie jestem wulgarna, ale twoja głupota jest porażająca. Wbij sobie do główki, ze ciąża nie zawsze rowna sie rozowy bobasek. W wielu przypadkach jest to nieszczescie i lzy ! I bardzo dobrze ze sa takie fora, gdzie kobiety sie wspieraja, bo w tym kraju idzie zwariowac.


To czemu ryzykowałaś swoim życiem współżyjąc w tak trudnym okresie? Przecież żadna antykoncepcja nie jest stuprocentowa. Czy seks jest ważniejszy od zdrowia i życia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I znów nie przeczytalas ze zrozumieniem. Przeciez napisala wyraźnie, ze donoszenie ciąży rownalo sie smierci, dociera to do ciebie?  Gówno bys urodzila jakbys dwa metry pod ziemia leżała. Razem z tym swoim plodem. No nie jestem wulgarna, ale twoja głupota jest porażająca. Wbij sobie do główki, ze ciąża nie zawsze rowna sie rozowy bobasek. W wielu przypadkach jest to nieszczescie i lzy ! I bardzo dobrze ze sa takie fora, gdzie kobiety sie wspieraja, bo w tym kraju idzie zwariowac.


  Dziękuję za wsparcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile osób tyle opinii. Mam nadzieję że u mnie obędzie się be poważnych komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To czemu ryzykowałaś swoim życiem współżyjąc w tak trudnym okresie? Przecież żadna antykoncepcja nie jest stuprocentowa. Czy seks jest ważniejszy od zdrowia i życia?


   Ty jesteś niedorozwinięta.

----------


## Dominika11

> Ty jesteś niedorozwinięta.


Dlaczego mnie obrażasz? Ja szanuję Ciebie i chciałabym, żebyś Ty również szanowała mnie.To że się różnimy poglądami nie oznacza, że musimy się nawzajem obrażać. Atak jest metodą obrony dla ludzi, którym zabrakło argumentów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy ma swoje potrzeby i zapewne Ona też je miała skoro uprawiała seks. A to że zdarzyła się wpadka cóż każdemu się to mogło zdarzyć tak jak np i mi. Nawet przy najlepszej antykoncepcji.. Ja na jej miejscu też usunęła bym weź wahania pozostając dla dzieci i męża niż miała bym ryzykować że ich zostawię samych...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego mnie obrażasz? Ja szanuję Ciebie i chciałabym, żebyś Ty również szanowała mnie.To że się różnimy poglądami nie oznacza, że musimy się nawzajem obrażać. Atak jest metodą obrony dla ludzi, którym zabrakło argumentów.


    Ty mnie tak samo obraziłaś dając do zrozumienia,że sex 3 miesiące po chemioterapii był głupotą...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego mnie obrażasz? Ja szanuję Ciebie i chciałabym, żebyś Ty również szanowała mnie.To że się różnimy poglądami nie oznacza, że musimy się nawzajem obrażać. Atak jest metodą obrony dla ludzi, którym zabrakło argumentów.


   Dobrze,że już dyżur kończysz...

----------


## Atola

Mam do sprzedania zestaw z WOW, oryginalny 100%,napisz:   aleksandra.wer6@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

(ponawiam pytanie)
Cześć dziewczyny!
Zamierzam wykupić recepte z WOW ( do mojego wojewodztwa nie dochodza paczki) recpta wypisywana przez lekarza z Austrii, czy miałyście może taką receptę ? Czy jest problem z jej wykupieniem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> (ponawiam pytanie)
> Cześć dziewczyny!
> Zamierzam wykupić recepte z WOW ( do mojego wojewodztwa nie dochodza paczki) recpta wypisywana przez lekarza z Austrii, czy miałyście może taką receptę ? Czy jest problem z jej wykupieniem ?


   Jest to recepta międzynarodowa, więc nie powinno być problemu z jej wykupieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z tego co czytalam, najlepiej zamowic leki przez DOZ pl. Ale wiesz że to bedzie sam Arthrotek? Mi sie z nim nie udalo... WOW tez nie chcialy wyslac do mojego województwa (dolnośląskie) ale zamowilam z WHW, przyszlo w tydzien i jutro zaczynam...


Odpisalam Ci tutaj

----------


## Pppp

> Niestety, do dziewczyn to nie przemawia, wolą płacić po 300 zł. Ja tabletki, których nie wykorzystałam chcę sprzedać za 100 zł ( za tyle, za ile kupiłam), napisało do mnie 6 osób z których 3 po zapytaniu czy wyślę za pobraniem (oczywiście bym wysłała) już się nie odezwały a 3 stwierdziły,że skoro tak niska cena to na pewno jest to oszustwo.


Bo wszedzie sa ogloszenia po 300-500zl i dziewczyny wierza ze to te dzialajace a te ktore masz noezadzialaja bo sa tanie. Mozna sprawdzic czy tabletka to oryginalna arth jest podpisana z obu stron numerem i literka A.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, jestem z Krakowa i mam na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec - 12 sztuk za 170 zł. Kontakt: katarzyna90-1990@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 13tabletek art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 13tabletek art


   A jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

120zl z przesyłką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 120zl z przesyłką


  No i to rozumiem - to jest normalna, rozsądna cena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie 
wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Ratowniczka

Witam wysle chetnej dziewczynie cale opakowanie Arthotecu 20 tabletek oryginalnych z apteki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawsrtosci, 200 zl z kosztami wysylki. Moj e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ratowniczka

Witam wysle chetnej dziewczynie cale opakowanie Arthotecu 20 tabletek oryginalnych z apteki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawsrtosci, 200 zl z kosztami wysylki. Moj e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie 
> wioletta080@o2.pl


 Ty naprawde uwazasz,ze Twoja cena jest dobra? No nie rozsmieszaj mnie dziewczyno!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chcialabym kupic tabletki Arthrotec cale opakowanie, w rozosdnej cenie.
 Prosze do mnie pisac na doliss0@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w piątek chce wziąć tabletki wynika, że jestem w 9 tygodniu ciąży. Mam tylko 12 tabletek, czy to wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny na30 minut pod język lub miedzy dziaslo a policzek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzisiaj przyszły mi tabletki ale mam obawy ze sie nie uda czy wtedy jesli powtorze kuracje od nowa to zadziala? czy musze szukac wtedy silniejszego leku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzisiaj przyszły mi tabletki ale mam obawy ze sie nie uda czy wtedy jesli powtorze kuracje od nowa to zadziala? czy musze szukac wtedy silniejszego leku?


A jakie tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakie tabletki?


Arthrotec Forte 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec Forte 12 tabletek


Z nim jest różnie. Masz okolo 60-70-% szans na sukces, czasem udaje się za pierwszym razem, a czasem trzy podejscia nie pomagają. Wtedy zostaje zestaw z WHW lub wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko chodzi o czas chcac potem zamowic z whm musialabym czekac minimum 2-3 tyg a czas mnie goni, jest tu ktos kto nie dawno przez to przechodzil?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko chodzi o czas chcac potem zamowic z whm musialabym czekac minimum 2-3 tyg a czas mnie goni, jest tu ktos kto nie dawno przez to przechodzil?


Czasu jeszcze troche masz. Ja robilam zestawem w 14 tc. A dziewczyny ktore braly tabletki niedawno, znajdziesz na bieżąco na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a robilas arthrotekiem czy czyms jeszcze? zadzialalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a robilas arthrotekiem czy czyms jeszcze? zadzialalo?


Tak jak Ci napisalam - tylko zestawem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam tylko arthrotec, jakaś reakcja powinna się zacząć po pierwszej turze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też mam tylko arthrotec, jakaś reakcja powinna się zacząć po pierwszej turze?


   Nie koniecznie. Może coś zacząć się dziać po drugiej albo trzeciej dawce, a może nawet na następny dzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bede miec, idzie do mnie zestaw do woj. świętokrzyskiego- cena 40 euro (darowzizna) plus ewentualny koszt dojazdu aby wybrac leki


Jestem chętna proszę o Tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzielam 1 dawke trzymalam pod jezykiem 30min potrm resztki wyplulam, powinnam wupluc tylko rdzen tabletki a reszte polknac? juz odrazu czuje mocny bol jak na miesiaczke trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bol minal dziwne ale czekam az bede mogla druga dawke wziasc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wzielam 1 dawke trzymalam pod jezykiem 30min potrm resztki wyplulam, powinnam wupluc tylko rdzen tabletki a reszte polknac? juz odrazu czuje mocny bol jak na miesiaczke trzymajcie kciuki


Wypluwa sie tylko rdzeń, reszte sie polyka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylam w stanie wziasc tylko 2 dawki.. nie zycze tego nikomu myslalam ze sie wykoncze. ostre skurcze sporo krwi sie polalo wiec mam nadzieje ze nic sie nie stalo jesli nie wzielam 3 dawki. do tego doszly wymioty m.in dlatego nie wzielam ostatnich 4 tabletek. ciesze sie ze to juz zamna. na dniach wybiore sie do ginekologa i dam znac czy po 2 dawkach sprawa zostala zalatwiona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w którym tygodniu byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylam w 6 tygodniu. Jesli mialabym drugi raz podejmowac decyzje to sto razy bardziej wolalabym zalatwic to przy pomocy lekarza zagranica. Bol nie do opisania raz zemdlalam wymioty od godziny 20-2 w nocy przezywalam koszmar. Niechce zniechecac bo kazda z nas przechodzi to roznie, wlasnie przeszlam zabieg lyzeczkowania z w szpitalu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I zdecydowanie pomogly mi 2 dawki trzeciej niemusialam brac bo juz bylo po wszystkim wiec z dawkownie to kwestia indywidualna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś na terenie Warszawy ma zestaw w WOW do odsprzedaży? 
Tel: 794364784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro mnie to czeka, zaczynam się bać...  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I zdecydowanie pomogly mi 2 dawki trzeciej niemusialam brac bo juz bylo po wszystkim wiec z dawkownie to kwestia indywidualna


Trzy dawki sa wlasnie po to, zeby macica sie prawidłowo oczyscila i nie bylo potrzeby lyzeczkowania. I to nie jest sprawa indywidualna, tylko zalecenia światowej organizacji zdrowia (WHO)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowan

prosze o jakies sprawdzone numery z kad mialyscie tabletki tylko takie orginalne bo juz na podrobki to sie nadzialam pomurzcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> prosze o jakies sprawdzone numery z kad mialyscie tabletki tylko takie orginalne bo juz na podrobki to sie nadzialam pomurzcie


    Zostaw maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostaw maila.


chce byc anonimowa prosze o tylko sprawdzony numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z wow,wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem.Może ma ktoras z Was i aktualnie nie potrzebuje.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, niestety musiałam zrobić to 2 raz . Pierwsza wpadka była jakieś dwa lata temu. Udało się  za pierwszym razem . Miesiąc temu powtórka z rozrywki , 2 kreski . Zamówiłam tabletki art . Po 2 tygodniach , poszłam do giną . Okazało się, ze tabletki nie pomogły , ciąża zagrożona w dodatku bliźniacza . Widać, krwiak gin powiedział ze t  ze to 7/8 tydzień  i nie widać dobrze zarodków . Po tej pierwszej próbie zrobiłam test tydzień później i druga kreska jest o wiele mniej wyraźna niż zabpierwszym razem kiedy zazylam . Jutro próbuje 2 raz jest to jakiś 9/10 tydzień . Jakieś wskazówki może wiecie czemu kreska jest mnie widoczna , coś musi się dziać . Dodatkowo wczoraj dość mocno krwawiłam ,ale może to mieć coś wspólnego z krwiakiem . Myśli mam 100 na minutę . Wiele pytań, a mało odpowiedzi . Mam nadzieje , ze jutro oczyszcze się w 100%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chce byc anonimowa prosze o tylko sprawdzony numer


  No ja kupilam za 170 zl,100% oryginalne,niestety nie podam Ci na forum namiaru na ta osobe,poniwaz ona sobie tego nie zyczyla. Tu wiekszosc oglaszajacych sie sprzedaje po 300 zl i wiecej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiem po co sa 3 dawki ale wymiotowalam zolcoa i nke dalabym rady wziasc trzeciej, tabletki zamawialam od pani z tego nr tel  +48786809299 zaplacilam okolo 140zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam tylko 6 tabletek art ...nie wiem czy wogole zaczynac bo jak zamało to co wtedy :/ robilam test i bete przedwczoraj wyszlo mi 2-3 tydz .myslicie ze wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny połknąć papkę która została po 30 minutach ? Po wyciągnięciu rdzenia? I czy mogę popić ja woda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja pierwszym razem trzymalam az sama siłąrzeczy sie połknela i rdzen trzymalam ze 3 h bo nie wiedzialam co robic a lekarz mi nie powiedzial ze wogole taki jest  :Smile:  z tego co czytalam to chyba mozna połknac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, pierwszy dzień ostatniej miesiączki miałam 22.05, nie dostałam okresu w czerwcu gdy spóźniał się dłużej zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywny. Przeczytałam o tych tabletkach postanowiłam spróbować, kupiłam je w aptece wzięłam 12 tabletek 4 co 3h doustnie i trzymałam 30min, po pierwszej dawce wszystko zwymiotowałam ale nadal brałam kolejne. Po całej serii 12 tabletek nic się nie działo. Postanowiłam kupić kolejne opakowanie również z apteki i zrobić to ponownie po kilku dniach, i nadal nie było żadnych rezultatów. Umówiłam się do ginekologa, na usg wyszło że jest pęcherzyk ciążowy 14mm, ale nie ma zarodka, czy to dlatego nie zadziałały te tabletki?
Po wizycie, lekarz kazał mi przyjść za tydzień, aby sprawdzić czy coś się pojawi i właśnie wróciłam z wizyty zarodek się pojawił. Czy powinnam spróbować jeszcze raz z tymi tabletkami? Czy ktoś mi powie jak najodpowiedniej to zrobić?
Czy może ktoś miał podobny problem?
Dodam że lekarz twierdzi że to ok. 6 tydzień, ale wszystko jest maleńkie ma teraz ok. 14.8mm pęcherzyk ale już z zarodkiem. I na kolejną wizytę mam przyjść 07.08.2017.
Nie mogę być w ciąży, jeszcze nie teraz mam 21lat, ale nie stać mnie na dziecko, nie mam warunków, gdyż mieszkam już na 30m z mama i chrzesniakiem oraz z siostra, z chłopakiem się zabezpieczaliśmy jednak zawiodło. 
Proszę o pomoc, Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam tylko 6 tabletek art ...nie wiem czy wogole zaczynac bo jak zamało to co wtedy :/ robilam test i bete przedwczoraj wyszlo mi 2-3 tydz .myslicie ze wystarczy


  Ja bym nie ryzykiwala. Dokup sobie 10 lub 12 sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

papke tabletek po 30min polykasz oprocz rdzenia tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie też to czeka . Dziewczyny czy to naprawdę aż taki ból?? Czy po zestawie z Wow mogą stać się jakieś powikłania??? Strasznie się boję że dostanę krwotoku i mnie nie uratują masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak mylślalam :/ pierwszy raz robilam tabletkami od lekarza ale założył mi zel na szyjke i po pierwszej dawce juz poleciało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> papke tabletek po 30min polykasz oprocz rdzenia tabletki


Mogę ja popić woda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was chciałaby jutro podtrzymać mnie na duchu . Jestem zmuszona zrobić to sama w domu , fajnie by było z kimś popisać w trakcie, odwdzięczę się tym samym jeśli komuś również się zbliża termin  tej akcji, lub jest po wszystkim i chce się podzielić doświadczeniem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, pierwszy dzień ostatniej miesiączki miałam 22.05, nie dostałam okresu w czerwcu gdy spóźniał się dłużej zrobiłam test, wyszedł pozytywny. Przeczytałam o tych tabletkach postanowiłam spróbować, kupiłam je w aptece wzięłam 12 tabletek 4 co 3h doustnie i trzymałam 30min, po pierwszej dawce wszystko zwymiotowałam ale nadal brałam kolejne. Po całej serii 12 tabletek nic się nie działo. Postanowiłam kupić kolejne opakowanie również z apteki i zrobić to ponownie po kilku dniach, i nadal nie było żadnych rezultatów. Umówiłam się do ginekologa, na usg wyszło że jest pęcherzyk ciążowy 14mm, ale nie ma zarodka, czy to dlatego nie zadziałały te tabletki?
> Po wizycie, lekarz kazał mi przyjść za tydzień, aby sprawdzić czy coś się pojawi i właśnie wróciłam z wizyty zarodek się pojawił. Czy powinnam spróbować jeszcze raz z tymi tabletkami? Czy ktoś mi powie jak najodpowiedniej to zrobić?
> Czy może ktoś miał podobny problem?
> Dodam że lekarz twierdzi że to ok. 6 tydzień, ale wszystko jest maleńkie ma teraz ok. 14.8mm pęcherzyk ale już z zarodkiem. I na kolejną wizytę mam przyjść 07.08.2017.
> Nie mogę być w ciąży, jeszcze nie teraz mam 21lat, ale nie stać mnie na dziecko, nie mam warunków, gdyż mieszkam już na 30m z mama i chrzesniakiem oraz z siostra, z chłopakiem się zabezpieczaliśmy jednak zawiodło. 
> Proszę o pomoc, Pozdrawiam


Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was chciałaby jutro podtrzymać mnie na duchu . Jestem zmuszona zrobić to sama w domu , fajnie by było z kimś popisać w trakcie, odwdzięczę się tym samym jeśli komuś również się zbliża termin  tej akcji, lub jest po wszystkim i chce się podzielić doświadczeniem .


ja jutro zaryzykuje tym co mam jak sie nie uda to powtorze wiec pewnie bedziemy z tym razem  :Smile:  o ktorej zaczynasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was chciałaby jutro podtrzymać mnie na duchu . Jestem zmuszona zrobić to sama w domu , fajnie by było z kimś popisać w trakcie, odwdzięczę się tym samym jeśli komuś również się zbliża termin  tej akcji, lub jest po wszystkim i chce się podzielić doświadczeniem .


Zapraszamy na maszwybor.net . Żadnych nawracajacych prolajfow, tylko kobiety, ktore mają to za sobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę ja popić woda ?


bez popijania nie da rady tabletki sa gorzkie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie też to czeka . Dziewczyny czy to naprawdę aż taki ból?? Czy po zestawie z Wow mogą stać się jakieś powikłania??? Strasznie się boję że dostanę krwotoku i mnie nie uratują masakra


ja wczoraj to przechodzilam porazka naprawde bol okropny 5h silnych skurczy biegunka wymioty skonczylo sie szpitalem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was chciałaby jutro podtrzymać mnie na duchu . Jestem zmuszona zrobić to sama w domu , fajnie by było z kimś popisać w trakcie, odwdzięczę się tym samym jeśli komuś również się zbliża termin  tej akcji, lub jest po wszystkim i chce się podzielić doświadczeniem .


Nie ma sprawy. 
Mogę pomóc doradzić i wesprzeć na duchu. 
Sama to przerabialam niedawno. 
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja wczoraj to przechodzilam porazka naprawde bol okropny 5h silnych skurczy biegunka wymioty skonczylo sie szpitalem


nie strasz dziewczyny kazda ma inny prog bólu i kazda inaczej przechodzi .boli bo musi i tyle .ja za pierwzym razem rdzenia nie wyplulam to diclofenac lek przeciwbolowy wyzarło mi ranke ale trzymalam 3 h pod jezykiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie strasz dziewczyny kazda ma inny prog bólu i kazda inaczej przechodzi .boli bo musi i tyle .ja za pierwzym razem rdzenia nie wyplulam to diclofenac lek przeciwbolowy wyzarło mi ranke ale trzymalam 3 h pod jezykiem


Jeden czy dwa rdzenie mozesz polknac, ale nie 12 sztuk, bo ci wątrobę rozwala. No i bez sensu trzymac rdzen pod jezykiem, bo diclofenac wchłania się w jelitach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nikogo nie strasze kazdy opisuje tutaj INDYWIDUALNE odczucia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma sprawy. 
> Mogę pomóc doradzić i wesprzeć na duchu. 
> Sama to przerabialam niedawno. 
> Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.


Mogę prosić o jakiś adres mejlowy , prywatnie wymienimy się numerami . Dziękuje  ❤️

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja jutro zaryzykuje tym co mam jak sie nie uda to powtorze wiec pewnie bedziemy z tym razem  o ktorej zaczynasz ?


Zaczynam o 8 rano ,masz jakiś adres mejlowy wymienimy się numerami .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety, do dziewczyn to nie przemawia, wolą płacić po 300 zł. Ja tabletki, których nie wykorzystałam chcę sprzedać za 100 zł ( za tyle, za ile kupiłam), napisało do mnie 6 osób z których 3 po zapytaniu czy wyślę za pobraniem (oczywiście bym wysłała) już się nie odezwały a 3 stwierdziły,że skoro tak niska cena to na pewno jest to oszustwo.


to wyslij mi ja kupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeden czy dwa rdzenie mozesz polknac, ale nie 12 sztuk, bo ci wątrobę rozwala. No i bez sensu trzymac rdzen pod jezykiem, bo diclofenac wchłania się w jelitach.


teraz juz wiem...wtedy nie wiedzialam  :Smile:  a tabletki lekarz mi sprzedal i nie powiedzial .oczywicie zaplacilam jak za złoto ale coz teraz wiem ze dal mi 8 tabl.Art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to wyslij mi ja kupie


   Podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

taka troche lipa wrzucac tu maila  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj maila.


ale dobra  :Smile:  wyjscia nie mam 19dominik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczynam o 8 rano ,masz jakiś adres mejlowy wymienimy się numerami .


ja troche pozniej sprubuje tym co mam jak sie nie uda poczekam na przesylke i powtorze ale dotrzymam ci pewnie towarzystwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mail podany ...czekam na poczcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale dobra  wyjscia nie mam 19dominik70@wp.pl


   A jak inaczej chcesz to załatwić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja troche pozniej sprubuje tym co mam jak sie nie uda poczekam na przesylke i powtorze ale dotrzymam ci pewnie towarzystwa


anialewa1998@wp.pl założyła na szybko fikcyjnego meila ,pisz na niego .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę prosić o jakiś adres mejlowy , prywatnie wymienimy się numerami . Dziękuje  ❤️


założyłam na szybko meila fikcyjnego annalewa1998@wp.pl pisz proszę na niego, czekam i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak inaczej chcesz to załatwić?


dzieki za odzew czekam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z Wow pilne!!

----------


## annalewa

> założyłam na szybko meila fikcyjnego annalewa1998@wp.pl pisz proszę na niego, czekam i pozdrawiam


kochana zablokowali chyba mi tego @ na którym pisałyśmy, bo nie mogę od wczoraj się  zalogować, założyłam nowego annalewa1997@wp.pl, jeśli odpisałaś na moją ostatnią wiadomość to proszę skopiuj ją i wyślij ponownie na ten adres annalewa1997@wp.pl 



A ja za pół godziny zaczynam, będę opisywać tutaj swoje odczucia, może to którejś pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kochana zablokowali chyba mi tego @ na którym pisałyśmy, bo nie mogę od wczoraj się  zalogować, założyłam nowego annalewa1997@wp.pl, jeśli odpisałaś na moją ostatnią wiadomość to proszę skopiuj ją i wyślij ponownie na ten adres annalewa1997@wp.pl 
> 
> 
> 
> A ja za pół godziny zaczynam, będę opisywać tutaj swoje odczucia, może to którejś pomoże.


juz wchodze na poczte  powodzenia :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogę normalnie pić podczas brania tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też dzisiaj biorę. Także pisz jestem ciekawa jakie efekty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogę normalnie pić podczas brania tabletek?


W trakcie trzymania tabletek nie wolno pić, zeby nie zaburzac wchłaniania leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja popilam, bo nie mogłam znieść i brało mnie na wymioty... Ogólnie szybko zaczęło mi się rozpuszczac, czy to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jak poradzilyscie sobie po wszystkim? jak kwestia sumienia i religii? nie chce nikogo atakowac, sama jestem przed. w glowie mam milion mysli i watpliwosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, czsy sa roznice w przechodzeniu przez poronieni po art a po zestawie? wiem ze sa roznice w skutecznsci a w bolach i przejsciu przez caly proces?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jak poradzilyscie sobie po wszystkim? jak kwestia sumienia i religii? nie chce nikogo atakowac, sama jestem przed. w glowie mam milion mysli i watpliwosci.


Jak masz wątpliwości to przemysl to dwa razy. Ja nie mialam zadnych wahan i nie mam wyrzutow sumienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, czsy sa roznice w przechodzeniu przez poronieni po art a po zestawie? wiem ze sa roznice w skutecznsci a w bolach i przejsciu przez caly proces?


Przy Arthroteku bierzesz wiecej tabletek, wiec skutki uboczne typu wymioty, biegunka moga byc bardziej nasilone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak masz wątpliwości to przemysl to dwa razy. Ja nie mialam zadnych wahan i nie mam wyrzutow sumienia


probowalam juz naturlanych metod (wit c i ibuprom) mysle ze moglam juz w jakis sposob uszkodzic plod, przez ten czas oczekiwania na tab mysle za duzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> probowalam juz naturlanych metod (wit c i ibuprom) mysle ze moglam juz w jakis sposob uszkodzic plod, przez ten czas oczekiwania na tab mysle za duzo


vit c ? ja kiedys bralam zeby opoznic okres udało sie o 2 tyg przesunac ale zeby uszkodzila płod to nie slyszalam .byc moze tak jet nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> vit c ? ja kiedys bralam zeby opoznic okres udało sie o 2 tyg przesunac ale zeby uszkodzila płod to nie slyszalam .byc moze tak jet nie wiem


Witamina c miała obniżyć progesteron a ibuprom zadziałać na płód.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witamina c miała obniżyć progesteron a ibuprom zadziałać na płód.


aha rozumiem.wiec i ja polykam w oczekiwaniu na przesylke .a duzo brałas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie mogę zwymiotowac tak, żeby nie zwrócić tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie mogę zwymiotowac tak, żeby nie zwrócić tabletek.


leek wchlania sie przez sluzowke dlatego trzymasz go pod jezykiem lub na policzku .wydaje mi sie ze jak zwymiotujesz to nie zaszkodzi .ale czasu napewno nikt ci nie poda .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ważne jest te 30 minut, potem mozesz wymiotować do woli.

----------


## AnnaLewa

Jestem po pierwszej dawce. Trzymalam okolo 35 minut. Po 35 minutach kiedy chcialam polknac sline i papke zaczelo mnie zbierac na wymioty,wiec szybko wyplulam to do szklanki i niestety ,ale troche zwymiotowalam  . Po chwili napilam sie wody i zaczelam polykac papke ze szklanki jakos sie udalo. Pogodzinie poszlam na kibelek i zaczelam dosc mocno krwawic z jakims malym skrzepem i to wszystko. Delikatne dreszcze ,goraczka. Jestem godzine po i czuje sie dobrze, delikatne bole w podbrzuszu. Mam nadzieje ,ze zwymiotowalam ,ale to nie przeszkodzilo w probie poniewaz tabletki i tak polknelam a wchlanianie przez sluzowke trwalo 35 minut. O 10,40 zaczyma druga dawke, trzymac kciuki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, czsy sa roznice w przechodzeniu przez poronieni po art a po zestawie? wiem ze sa roznice w skutecznsci a w bolach i przejsciu przez caly proces?


Mi się udało w 9 tc art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po pierwszej dawce. Trzymalam okolo 35 minut. Po 35 minutach kiedy chcialam polknac sline i papke zaczelo mnie zbierac na wymioty,wiec szybko wyplulam to do szklanki i niestety ,ale troche zwymiotowalam  . Po chwili napilam sie wody i zaczelam polykac papke ze szklanki jakos sie udalo. Pogodzinie poszlam na kibelek i zaczelam dosc mocno krwawic z jakims malym skrzepem i to wszystko. Delikatne dreszcze ,goraczka. Jestem godzine po i czuje sie dobrze, delikatne bole w podbrzuszu. Mam nadzieje ,ze zwymiotowalam ,ale to nie przeszkodzilo w probie poniewaz tabletki i tak polknelam a wchlanianie przez sluzowke trwalo 35 minut. O 10,40 zaczyma druga dawke, trzymac kciuki .


trzymamy trzymamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polknelam po 15 minutach, dłużej nie dałam rady bo już mnie zaczęło zbierać na wymioty. Czy zadziała? Martwię się...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po pierwszej dawce. Trzymalam okolo 35 minut. Po 35 minutach kiedy chcialam polknac sline i papke zaczelo mnie zbierac na wymioty,wiec szybko wyplulam to do szklanki i niestety ,ale troche zwymiotowalam  . Po chwili napilam sie wody i zaczelam polykac papke ze szklanki jakos sie udalo. Pogodzinie poszlam na kibelek i zaczelam dosc mocno krwawic z jakims malym skrzepem i to wszystko. Delikatne dreszcze ,goraczka. Jestem godzine po i czuje sie dobrze, delikatne bole w podbrzuszu. Mam nadzieje ,ze zwymiotowalam ,ale to nie przeszkodzilo w probie poniewaz tabletki i tak polknelam a wchlanianie przez sluzowke trwalo 35 minut. O 10,40 zaczyma druga dawke, trzymac kciuki .


Miałam tak samo ,po poerwszej krwawiłam ,po drugiej to już wogole Meksyk ,trzeciej nie wzięłam bo się wystraszyłam ilości krwi ,właśnie wczoraj wyszłam ze szpitala pogniewasz ciąża po zabiegu obumarła ale płód nie został wydalony i przeszłam łyżeczkowanie ,jeśli ktoś potrzebuje mam 12 szt art ...kupiłam w aptece i wyślę za pobraniem w kwocie 100 zł ,a ty się trzymaj ,pamiętaj ze musisz to dokończyć choćby skaly srały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aha rozumiem.wiec i ja polykam w oczekiwaniu na przesylke .a duzo brałas?


trzeba znacząco przekraczać dzienne dawki. ja brałam tabletki musujące tzw."tysiaczki" po 10 dziennie (np. firmy apteo) rozpuszczałam po 2-3 i piłam kilak razy w ciagu dnia i tak przez tydzień. Mi na badaniu beta po 2 dniach wyszedł progesteron ponizej normy. Ale nie wiem czy to zasluga wit c. Podobno ta pierwsza tabletka z zestawu z wow ma takie samo zadanie - zbija probesteron odpowiedzialny za podtrzymanie ciąży. Chociaz moj ginekolog twierdzi, że właśnie role progestereonu przejmuje beta i może tak być że spada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam art... 12 szt ,kupione w aptece ,wyślę zdjęcia na maila ,możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem cena 100 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trzeba znacząco przekraczać dzienne dawki. ja brałam tabletki musujące tzw."tysiaczki" po 10 dziennie (np. firmy apteo) rozpuszczałam po 2-3 i piłam kilak razy w ciagu dnia i tak przez tydzień. Mi na badaniu beta po 2 dniach wyszedł progesteron ponizej normy. Ale nie wiem czy to zasluga wit c. Podobno ta pierwsza tabletka z zestawu z wow ma takie samo zadanie - zbija probesteron odpowiedzialny za podtrzymanie ciąży. Chociaz moj ginekolog twierdzi, że właśnie role progestereonu przejmuje beta i może tak być że spada.


lyknelam 2 tabletki 1000j.m i popilam dwoma musujacymi  :Smile:  bede pic do niedzieli moze w poniedzialek paczka dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam tak samo ,po poerwszej krwawiłam ,po drugiej to już wogole Meksyk ,trzeciej nie wzięłam bo się wystraszyłam ilości krwi ,właśnie wczoraj wyszłam ze szpitala pogniewasz ciąża po zabiegu obumarła ale płód nie został wydalony i przeszłam łyżeczkowanie ,jeśli ktoś potrzebuje mam 12 szt art ...kupiłam w aptece i wyślę za pobraniem w kwocie 100 zł ,a ty się trzymaj ,pamiętaj ze musisz to dokończyć choćby skaly srały


po to ta trzecia dawka zeby macica sie oczyscila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam nadzieje ze osoba ktora obiecala wyslac tabletki wysle je  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam tak samo ,po poerwszej krwawiłam ,po drugiej to już wogole Meksyk ,trzeciej nie wzięłam bo się wystraszyłam ilości krwi ,właśnie wczoraj wyszłam ze szpitala pogniewasz ciąża po zabiegu obumarła ale płód nie został wydalony i przeszłam łyżeczkowanie ,jeśli ktoś potrzebuje mam 12 szt art ...kupiłam w aptece i wyślę za pobraniem w kwocie 100 zł ,a ty się trzymaj ,pamiętaj ze musisz to dokończyć choćby skaly srały


dlatego ja biore 3 dawki, one sa po to zeby uniknac lyzeczkowania . Macica jest wstanie oczyscic sie sama do 12 tyg, lyzeczkowanie jest zbyt inwazyjnym zabiegiem ,wole wytrzymac do konca wlasnie jak mowisz niz skonczyc w szpitalu . Dobrze,ze nic ci sie nie stalo i jest wszystko ok miejmy nadzieje, ze jakos to przetrwam. Dobrze,ze jestescie odrazu czlowiek psychicznie jest na to lepiej nastawiony .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po to ta trzecia dawka zeby macica sie oczyscila


Teraz to wiem ale po prostu traciłam tyle krwi ze masakra ,tak czy siak jestem po wszystkim i wszystkim życzę powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dlatego ja biore 3 dawki, one sa po to zeby uniknac lyzeczkowania . Macica jest wstanie oczyscic sie sama do 12 tyg, lyzeczkowanie jest zbyt inwazyjnym zabiegiem ,wole wytrzymac do konca wlasnie jak mowisz niz skonczyc w szpitalu . Dobrze,ze nic ci sie nie stalo i jest wszystko ok miejmy nadzieje, ze jakos to przetrwam. Dobrze,ze jestescie odrazu czlowiek psychicznie jest na to lepiej nastawiony .


Ja się po prostu bałam ze się wykrwawie bo było tak okropnie ,zabieg miałam pod narkozą ,leżałam tam 4 dni bo postanowili najpierw szprycowac mnie cytotecem ,podawali doustnie ,dopochwowo i nic w końcu zrobili zabieg i 4 g po wyszłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz to wiem ale po prostu traciłam tyle krwi ze masakra ,tak czy siak jestem po wszystkim i wszystkim życzę powodzenia


wiem co to lyzeczkowanie bo przechodzilam kilka lat temu .plod obumarl sam w 9 tyg a w 12 zaczelam plamic wiec nie bylo wyjscia.a ze jetem pechowa to obudzilam sie z narkozy w trakcie .masakra ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polknelam po 15 minutach, dłużej nie dałam rady bo już mnie zaczęło zbierać na wymioty. Czy zadziała? Martwię się...


mozliwe ze za krotko , uspokoj sie wazne jest sie wyciszyc kiedy trzymasz , ja dzis zwymiotowalam ale po 35 minutach . Druga dawke przetrzymaj troche dlozej,staraj sie cos robis w trakcie pisac, czytac ,zeby nie skupiac sie na jednym ja dzis tak mialam ,pisalam z dziewczyna z tego fora prywatnie i poszlo naprawde dobrze te 35 minut minelo dosc szybko i bez stresu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mozliwe ze za krotko , uspokoj sie wazne jest sie wyciszyc kiedy trzymasz , ja dzis zwymiotowalam ale po 35 minutach . Druga dawke przetrzymaj troche dlozej,staraj sie cos robis w trakcie pisac, czytac ,zeby nie skupiac sie na jednym ja dzis tak mialam ,pisalam z dziewczyna z tego fora prywatnie i poszlo naprawde dobrze te 35 minut minelo dosc szybko i bez stresu .


 :Smile:  jestem z Toba jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem z Toba jeszcze


dziekuje, poniedzialek ja pomagam Tobie :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje, poniedzialek ja pomagam Tobie :*


oile paczka dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Regularne spożywanie witaminy C.
Badania pokazują, że 750 mg / dzień może podnieść progesteron nawet o 77%. Co więcej, korzystnie wpływa na płodność regulując przebieg fazy lutealnej.


wiec jak to jest masakra a ja dzis to juz z 5000mg zjadlam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przedawkowanie wir C w ciazy jest niebezpieczne i moze doprowadzić nawet do poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwszej dawce nie krwawie, czy powinnam czy to raczej inwidualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę drugą. Dziewczyny trzymajcie kciuki żebym wytrzymała pół godziny. Ogólnie organizm mam taki ze zawsze szybko wymiotuję dlatego tak mi ciężko wytrzymać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę drugą. Dziewczyny trzymajcie kciuki żebym wytrzymała pół godziny. Ogólnie organizm mam taki ze zawsze szybko wymiotuję dlatego tak mi ciężko wytrzymać


Włóż miedzy dziaslo a policzek, daleko przy ostatnich zębach, bedziesz mniej czula smak

----------


## AnnaLewa

2 dawka zaliczona, tym razem bez wymiotów wytrzymałam znów z 35 minut, po czym wyplułam do szklanki oddzieliłam rdzen od tabletki i popiłam papkę wodą. Poleżałam z pół godziny i zaczęły się mocniejsze skórcze i parcie na rozwolnienie. Poleciałam do kibelka rozwolnienienie i w trakcie zaczęłam mocno krwawić i czułam jak coś większego przesuwa się po szyjce macicy i wyleciało ze mnie ze sporą ilością krwi , widać ,że zaczyna się oczyszczać. Niestety nie widziałam czy to już był pęcherzyk ,ale miejmy nadzieje ,że wszystko idzie w dobrym kierunku .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie też nareszcie po drugiej dawce ruszyło konkretnie. Myślę że to nie pęcherzyk tylko skrzepy krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie też nareszcie po drugiej dawce ruszyło konkretnie. Myślę że to nie pęcherzyk tylko skrzepy krwi.


ja juz po trzeciej mam mega skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwijam się z bólu takie skurcze mam... Zaraz trzecia dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bedzie dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zwijam się z bólu takie skurcze mam... Zaraz trzecia dawka.


ja już po trzeciej padam z sił

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po trzeciej dawce czuje się lepiej niż po drugiej. Wzięłam między dziaslo a policzek. Po pół godzinie wyplulam, rdzeń wyrzuciłam a resztę popilam wodą. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze się wchlonelo :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja po trzeciej dawce czuje się lepiej niż po drugiej. Wzięłam między dziaslo a policzek. Po pół godzinie wyplulam, rdzeń wyrzuciłam a resztę popilam wodą. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze się wchlonelo :/


a dużo krwi z ciebie schodzi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oile paczka dojdzie


   A czemu miała by nie dojść?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lecą skrzepy od jakiś trzech godzin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lecą skrzepy od jakiś trzech godzin


u mmnie to samo i ciagle mam skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też, a już prawie 18 godzina...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak czytam te wasze wpisy wszystkie tutaj i nigdzie nie natknęłam się na sytuację podobną do mojej. Arthro wzięłam prawie dwa tygodnie temu. Po pierwszej dawce tylko ucisk w podbrzuszu, po drugiej jedynie doszło to że było mi zimno i gorąco na zmianę. Po jakiś 15 minutach od wyplucia resztek tabletek z ostatniej dawki nagle pocieklo ze mnie jak z kranu. Szybko usiadłam na WC bo podpaska nie zdążyła nawet wchłonąć krwi.. Niestety wielka plama krwi została na spodniach  :Frown:  w łazience jak się spiełam to coś ze mnie poleciało. Nie mam pojęcia czy to krew pod ciśnieniem, czy może skrzep jakiś wielki, czy (mam taką nadzieję) płód. W toalecie nic nie było widać bo za dużo krwi. Dopiero wtedy zaczęłam krwawić i po jakiejś godzinie znowu poleciało ze mnie bardziej. Przez kolejne 3 dni leciała krew ze skrzepami. Później tylko krew. Od kilku dni krwawienie ustaje. Jednego dnia jest, następnego nie ma. Wczoraj było trochę, dzisiaj jeszcze nic. 
Myślicie że się udało? 

Oczywiście tabletki brałam jak należy. 4, przez 30 minut. W pierwszej i drugiej dawce brałam 3 pod język i 1 dopochwowo, bo ciężko było mi utrzymać wszystkir pod językiem, a niestety smak nie należy do znośnych... Ostatnie tabletki wzięłam tylko pod jezyk żeby czasem nie stracić ich podczas krwawienia, które pewnie by wyczyściło je wszystkie.. Niestety prawie zwymiotowalam dwa razy w ciągu tych 30 minut :/ całe szczęście mam wytrzymały żołądek i udało mi się powstrzymać wymioty. 

Ale wracając do pytania to jakie jest wasze zdanie? Jeszcze nie byłam u gikologa. Nie robiłam żadnego usg. Boję się że nie wszystko wyleciało....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania zestaw WOW aleksandra.wer6@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok, kiedy teraz powinno uregulować się. Minęła 4 godzina a ja dalej mam skurcze, rzadsze ale trwające 30 sekund. Nie zauważyłam żeby płód wyleciał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak czytam te wasze wpisy wszystkie tutaj i nigdzie nie natknęłam się na sytuację podobną do mojej. Arthro wzięłam prawie dwa tygodnie temu. Po pierwszej dawce tylko ucisk w podbrzuszu, po drugiej jedynie doszło to że było mi zimno i gorąco na zmianę. Po jakiś 15 minutach od wyplucia resztek tabletek z ostatniej dawki nagle pocieklo ze mnie jak z kranu. Szybko usiadłam na WC bo podpaska nie zdążyła nawet wchłonąć krwi.. Niestety wielka plama krwi została na spodniach  w łazience jak się spiełam to coś ze mnie poleciało. Nie mam pojęcia czy to krew pod ciśnieniem, czy może skrzep jakiś wielki, czy (mam taką nadzieję) płód. W toalecie nic nie było widać bo za dużo krwi. Dopiero wtedy zaczęłam krwawić i po jakiejś godzinie znowu poleciało ze mnie bardziej. Przez kolejne 3 dni leciała krew ze skrzepami. Później tylko krew. Od kilku dni krwawienie ustaje. Jednego dnia jest, następnego nie ma. Wczoraj było trochę, dzisiaj jeszcze nic. 
> Myślicie że się udało? 
> 
> Oczywiście tabletki brałam jak należy. 4, przez 30 minut. W pierwszej i drugiej dawce brałam 3 pod język i 1 dopochwowo, bo ciężko było mi utrzymać wszystkir pod językiem, a niestety smak nie należy do znośnych... Ostatnie tabletki wzięłam tylko pod jezyk żeby czasem nie stracić ich podczas krwawienia, które pewnie by wyczyściło je wszystkie.. Niestety prawie zwymiotowalam dwa razy w ciągu tych 30 minut :/ całe szczęście mam wytrzymały żołądek i udało mi się powstrzymać wymioty. 
> 
> Ale wracając do pytania to jakie jest wasze zdanie? Jeszcze nie byłam u gikologa. Nie robiłam żadnego usg. Boję się że nie wszystko wyleciało....


zrob bete w poniedzialek albo jutro i bedziesz wiedziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie za 170 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Śledzę cały czas wasze wpisy i szkoda mi was ze jeszcze musicie męczyć się z okropnym smakiem artc, nie mam porównania ale tabletki z wow nie mają w sumie smaku nie do zniesienia bardziej taki kredowy smak, ale absolutnie nie jest zły.  Napisałam do nich że mam złą sytuację finansową i przelałam im 150zł łącznie 1 tabletka ta główna i 8 pozostałych. Zostały mi dwie.
Robiłam zabieg w ubiegłą środę, nadal krwawie ale już delikatnie krew wydaje się być brudna i jest bardzo gęsta. Partner nie wie o aborcji, kiedy mogę wspolczyc? I kiedy mniej więcej udać się do gin i co mówić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam takie pytanie jak długo idzie nie rejestrowana paczka z whw?miała któraś taką sytuację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam takie pytanie jak długo idzie nie rejestrowana paczka z whw?miała któraś taką sytuację


Mi szla dokladnie szesc dni kalendarzowych, w piątek zamowilam, w sobotę wyslano, a w czwartek juz byla u mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi szla dokladnie szesc dni kalendarzowych, w piątek zamowilam, w sobotę wyslano, a w czwartek juz byla u mnie.


Eee to szybko a gdzie placilas darowiznę?ja jestem dopiero w 4 tygodniu także na spokojnie ale chce wyjechać 28i chciałabym to szybko załatwić żeby bez stresu jechać odpocząć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok, kiedy teraz powinno uregulować się. Minęła 4 godzina a ja dalej mam skurcze, rzadsze ale trwające 30 sekund. Nie zauważyłam żeby płód wyleciał


Skoro nie zauważyłaś to idz na usg ,ja robiłam tydzień temu ,skrzepy były ogromne i wtedy dałabym głowę uciąc ze było po wszystkim ale na usg okazało się ze mam w sobie nadal martwy płód ,4 dni w szpitalu i łyżeczkowanie ,sprawdź koniecznie ,pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zna ktoś pana z aborcja.cz oraz z numeru 736831808 ru dał w torebce dealerce białe bez napisów okrągłe. Nie wiem co myslec:/ spotyka sie osobiście...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zna ktoś pana z aborcja.cz oraz z numeru 736831808 ru dał w torebce dealerce białe bez napisów okrągłe. Nie wiem co myslec:/ spotyka sie osobiście...


 oby dał Ci dobre tabletki,po drugie po co ryzykujesz nie latwiej zamówić zestaw i nie musisz się martwić co dostalas no ale to Twój wybór.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oby dał Ci dobre tabletki,po drugie po co ryzykujesz nie latwiej zamówić zestaw i nie musisz się martwić co dostalas no ale to Twój wybór.Pozdrawiam


Totalnie masz racje. Zastanawiam sie na ile to ru w takiej formie bywa prawdziwe a na ile to ściema....czy z wow przychodzi w opakowaniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Totalnie masz racje. Zastanawiam sie na ile to ru w takiej formie bywa prawdziwe a na ile to ściema....czy z wow przychodzi w opakowaniu?


RU od handlarza nigdy nie jest prawdziwe, bo tych tabletek nie mozna nigdzie kupic jak cukierków, tylko w klinikach aborcyjnych z przepisu lekarza, więc skąd mialby je miec. Z WOW dostajesz normalny zestaw aborcyjny, a-kare, zablistrowany i zapakowany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokladnie tak. I nie sluchaj jego pieprzenia, ze sprowadzil z holenderskiej apteki, bo jakby byla taka możliwość, to byśmy sobie same stamtąd zamawialy a WOW nie musialo by istnieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem juz co myslec. Totalnie. nic mi sie nje dzieje dał mi 4 tabletki arthtotecu....na 11 tydz. To nje za mało?
Wpadam w panikę, nie chce by to chyba sie stało. Patrze z pogarda. Wzielam o 3.30 w nocy i bolą mnie tylko plecy....to ru w tym terminie jakby było prawdziwe to w tej dawce powinno zadziałać. Co tu robic....?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem juz co myslec. Totalnie. nic mi sie nje dzieje dał mi 4 tabletki arthtotecu....na 11 tydz. To nje za mało?
> Wpadam w panikę, nie chce by to chyba sie stało. Patrze z pogarda. Wzielam o 3.30 w nocy i bolą mnie tylko plecy....to ru w tym terminie jakby było prawdziwe to w tej dawce powinno zadziałać. Co tu robic....?


No widzisz. RU nie bylo oryginalne, a cztery tabletki Arthroteku to za malo. Pisz do whw, tylko jak bedziesz wypełniać konsultacje, podaj nizszy wiek ciąży. Albo zarejestruj się na maszwybor.net, tam Cie dziewczyny pokieruja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem juz co myslec. Totalnie. nic mi sie nje dzieje dał mi 4 tabletki arthtotecu....na 11 tydz. To nje za mało?
> Wpadam w panikę, nie chce by to chyba sie stało. Patrze z pogarda. Wzielam o 3.30 w nocy i bolą mnie tylko plecy....to ru w tym terminie jakby było prawdziwe to w tej dawce powinno zadziałać. Co tu robic....?


Napisz do WHW mi obniżyli darowiznę do 50 euro,będziesz mieć pewność że uda się napewno.I wiem co czujesz ale nie martw się będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem juz co myslec. Totalnie. nic mi sie nje dzieje dał mi 4 tabletki arthtotecu....na 11 tydz. To nje za mało?
> Wpadam w panikę, nie chce by to chyba sie stało. Patrze z pogarda. Wzielam o 3.30 w nocy i bolą mnie tylko plecy....to ru w tym terminie jakby było prawdziwe to w tej dawce powinno zadziałać. Co tu robic....?


   Albo WOW albo szukaj kogoś, kto wyśle Ci całe opakowanie za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Ja robiłam w 11 samym Arthroteckiem i poszło bez problemu. To co Ci dał ten facet, to jedn, wielka, bezczelna ściema.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zrob bete w poniedzialek albo jutro i bedziesz wiedziala


Jeżeli płód jest dalej w macicy, ale martwy to wynik mi tego nie pokaże... Chociaż szczerze mówiąc to nie mam pojęcia jak to działa. Jak macie ochotę to możecie mi to wytłumaczyć. A jeżeli chodzi o moją sytuację to boję się że będę musiała przechodzic lyzeczkowanie bo jakoś tak delikatnie to przeszłam z tego co widzę po waszych relacjach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli płód jest dalej w macicy, ale martwy to wynik mi tego nie pokaże... Chociaż szczerze mówiąc to nie mam pojęcia jak to działa. Jak macie ochotę to możecie mi to wytłumaczyć. A jeżeli chodzi o moją sytuację to boję się że będę musiała przechodzic lyzeczkowanie bo jakoś tak delikatnie to przeszłam z tego co widzę po waszych relacjach


Jesli zrobisz dwie bety w odstępie dwoch dni i drugi wynik jest nizszy od pierwszego, to znaczy ze ciaza przerwana. Ale jesli chcesz się dowiedziec co konkretnie siedzi w macicy to musisz zrobić usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skrzepy leciały okropne ale wydaje mi się że płód nie wyleciał... Teraz już krwawie ale delikatnie raczej plamienia. Tak w ogóle to mdłości mi przeszły, które miałam przez ostatnie dwa tygodnie czy to możliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skrzepy leciały okropne ale wydaje mi się że płód nie wyleciał... Teraz już krwawie ale delikatnie raczej plamienia. Tak w ogóle to mdłości mi przeszły, które miałam przez ostatnie dwa tygodnie czy to możliwe?


ja zaraz po usunieciu czulam ze jest juz po bo przestaly bolec mnie piersi i niemialam mdlosci ktore towarzyszyly mi czasem caly dzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skrzepy leciały okropne ale wydaje mi się że płód nie wyleciał... Teraz już krwawie ale delikatnie raczej plamienia. Tak w ogóle to mdłości mi przeszły, które miałam przez ostatnie dwa tygodnie czy to możliwe?


A ktory to byl tydzień licząc od miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje wsparcia.. Tak jak wy jestem tutaj z tego samego powodu , zamówiłam zestaw z Wow i niedługo czeka mnie akcja... problem w tym że tak się panicznie boje powikłań że po nocach nie mogę spać, boje się że podczas brania coś mi się stanie , dostanę krwotoku i zacznie ze mnie tak lecieć i się wylewanie i mnie nikt nie uratuje.. Tragedia a do tego mam nerwicę więc przeżywam to 100 razy gorzej... ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje wsparcia.. Tak jak wy jestem tutaj z tego samego powodu , zamówiłam zestaw z Wow i niedługo czeka mnie akcja... problem w tym że tak się panicznie boje powikłań że po nocach nie mogę spać, boje się że podczas brania coś mi się stanie , dostanę krwotoku i zacznie ze mnie tak lecieć i się wylewanie i mnie nikt nie uratuje.. Tragedia a do tego mam nerwicę więc przeżywam to 100 razy gorzej... ;/


Co mamy Ci powiedziec, codziennie setki kobiet robia aborcje i nikt nie umiera. Jak masz nerwice, to idz po jakies tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

9 tydzień się zaczął także płód powinien być widoczny. A co do wsparcia, każdej było ciężko ją gdy wzięłam pierwsza dawkę to płakałam patrząc na mojego małego synka. Są kobiety dla których jest to jak zjedzenie śniadania ale myślę że sporo kobiet bardzo to przeżywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte, 200 zl, mawawrzusiszyn@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam. Oryginalny z apteki,najlepiej odbior osobisty-podkarpacie, badz wysylka ze sprawdzeniem, kla.klaudia77@tlen pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli zrobisz dwie bety w odstępie dwoch dni i drugi wynik jest nizszy od pierwszego, to znaczy ze ciaza przerwana. Ale jesli chcesz się dowiedziec co konkretnie siedzi w macicy to musisz zrobić usg.



Raczej ciąża została przerwana. Przed tabletkami miałam strasznie uciążliwe mdłości. Nie były niestety tylko poranne, bo męczyły mnie cały dzień, już od 4 tygodnia. Kazdy mocniejszy zapach sprawiał że robiło mi się niedobrze. Już następnego dnia po zażyciu tabletek wszystko ustało. Mogłam nawet znowu zawiesić zapach w samochodzie, bo wcześniej nawet on, mimo że był delikatny i bardzo przyjemny w zapachu, przyprawiał mnie o mdłości. Nawet samopoczucie mam już takie, jak przed ciąża. Wszystko wskazuje na to że tabletki zdały egzamin. Tylko męczy mnie to, że cały zabieg przeszłam tak sprawnie. Może to tylko kwestia organizmu, bo miesiączki również nie są uciążliwe ani intensywne. Może po prostu panikuję, bo jednak zwykle wszystko wyolbzymiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam jedno opakowanie 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy po ru niewiadomo czy dobrego i dwóch tabletkach arthotecu w 12tyg brak krwawienia to jest szansa, ze ciąża przezyje w dobrym stanie dalej? Wiem naiwne pytanie ale moze macie jakas wiedzę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz do WHW mi obniżyli darowiznę do 50 euro,będziesz mieć pewność że uda się napewno.I wiem co czujesz ale nie martw się będzie dobrze.


Nadal nic, sprzedawca to niby lekarz, proponuje mi czyszczenie....spac mi sie tylko strasznie chce z tego stresu. I mi zimno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje wsparcia.. Tak jak wy jestem tutaj z tego samego powodu , zamówiłam zestaw z Wow i niedługo czeka mnie akcja... problem w tym że tak się panicznie boje powikłań że po nocach nie mogę spać, boje się że podczas brania coś mi się stanie , dostanę krwotoku i zacznie ze mnie tak lecieć i się wylewanie i mnie nikt nie uratuje.. Tragedia a do tego mam nerwicę więc przeżywam to 100 razy gorzej... ;/



Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje wsparcia.. Tak jak wy jestem tutaj z tego samego powodu , zamówiłam zestaw z Wow i niedługo czeka mnie akcja... problem w tym że tak się panicznie boje powikłań że po nocach nie mogę spać, boje się że podczas brania coś mi się stanie , dostanę krwotoku i zacznie ze mnie tak lecieć i się wylewanie i mnie nikt nie uratuje.. Tragedia a do tego mam nerwicę więc przeżywam to 100 razy gorzej... ;/



Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli płód jest dalej w macicy, ale martwy to wynik mi tego nie pokaże... Chociaż szczerze mówiąc to nie mam pojęcia jak to działa. Jak macie ochotę to możecie mi to wytłumaczyć. A jeżeli chodzi o moją sytuację to boję się że będę musiała przechodzic lyzeczkowanie bo jakoś tak delikatnie to przeszłam z tego co widzę po waszych relacjach


ale pisalas ze bralas tabletki 2 tyg temu wiec jezeli sie udalo to beta Ci spadla do zera praktycznie po 2 tygodniach .dlatego napisalam zrob bete .a jak masz podejrzenia ze zotal w macicy idz do lekarza i powiedz ze bylas w ciazy a teraz krwawisz .zrobi Usg i wszystko bedzie jasne .POWODZENIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale pisalas ze bralas tabletki 2 tyg temu wiec jezeli sie udalo to beta Ci spadla do zera praktycznie po 2 tygodniach .dlatego napisalam zrob bete .a jak masz podejrzenia ze zotal w macicy idz do lekarza i powiedz ze bylas w ciazy a teraz krwawisz .zrobi Usg i wszystko bedzie jasne .POWODZENIA


Trochę się boję mówić ginekologowi o ciąży, bo jednak byłby to 8 tydzień więc tak naprawdę dużo wcześniej powinnam tam pójść i sprawdzić jak rozwija się płód. Nie wiem w sumie co by tu teraz zrobić. 


Wiecie może jak objawia się to że oczyszczanie macicy nie poszło tak jak powinno?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;165944]Trochę się boję mówić ginekologowi o ciąży, bo jednak byłby to 8 tydzień więc tak naprawdę dużo wcześniej powinnam tam pójść i sprawdzić jak rozwija się płód. Nie wiem w sumie co by tu teraz zrobić. 


Wiecie może jak objawia się to że oczyszczanie macicy nie poszło tak jak powinno?[/QU

mysle ze jestes po wszystkim .naprawde.jakby cos sie zlego dzialo mialabys goraczke i raczej sama siebie bys "czula" mowie tutaj o zapachu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trochę się boję mówić ginekologowi o ciąży, bo jednak byłby to 8 tydzień więc tak naprawdę dużo wcześniej powinnam tam pójść i sprawdzić jak rozwija się płód. Nie wiem w sumie co by tu teraz zrobić. 
> 
> 
> Wiecie może jak objawia się to że oczyszczanie macicy nie poszło tak jak powinno?




A kto powiedzial, ze masz mowic ginekolowi o ciazy. Mozesz isc i powiedziec, ze spoznial ci sie okres, a jak przyszedl, to byl bolesny i obfity i zeby sprawdzil, bo boisz sie ze to ciaza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A przecież mogłaś być u innego ginekologa, nie wszyscy mają system że wprowadzają dane. Także opcji mówienia jest dużo. Albo że Ci się spóźnial okres albo że byłaś w ciszy i zaczęłaś krwawic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trochę się boję mówić ginekologowi o ciąży, bo jednak byłby to 8 tydzień więc tak naprawdę dużo wcześniej powinnam tam pójść i sprawdzić jak rozwija się płód. Nie wiem w sumie co by tu teraz zrobić. 
> 
> 
> Wiecie może jak objawia się to że oczyszczanie macicy nie poszło tak jak powinno?


Jeżeli goraczkujesz,boli Cię strasznie brzuch,krew ma nie przyjemny zapach to wtedy masz powody do niepokoju i natychmiastowej interwencji lekarza,zresztą chyba potrafisz zauważyć że z Twoim organizmem dzieje się coś nie tak.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny męczy mnie pewien problem otóż czy mogę zapłacić darowiznę na poczcie?czy któraś z Was już tak płaciła?w czwartek muszę uiścić darowiznę do whw,masakra to będzie moja druga akcja niestety ehh z tym że wcześniej odkupilam oryginalny zestaw od penej dziewczyny właśnie z tego forum i dziewczyna okazała się wporzadku z tym że trochę przeplacilam dlatego teraz wole sama zamówić zestaw,jestem już po konsultacji tylko muszę właśnie wpłacić tą darowiznę i pozostanie tylko czekanie na przesyłkę i wolność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny męczy mnie pewien problem otóż czy mogę zapłacić darowiznę na poczcie?czy któraś z Was już tak płaciła?w czwartek muszę uiścić darowiznę do whw,masakra to będzie moja druga akcja niestety ehh z tym że wcześniej odkupilam oryginalny zestaw od penej dziewczyny właśnie z tego forum i dziewczyna okazała się wporzadku z tym że trochę przeplacilam dlatego teraz wole sama zamówić zestaw,jestem już po konsultacji tylko muszę właśnie wpłacić tą darowiznę i pozostanie tylko czekanie na przesyłkę i wolność


Na maszwybor.net masz watek opisujący jak wpłacić na poczcie. Tu nie da się wkleic linka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli goraczkujesz,boli Cię strasznie brzuch,krew ma nie przyjemny zapach to wtedy masz powody do niepokoju i natychmiastowej interwencji lekarza,zresztą chyba potrafisz zauważyć że z Twoim organizmem dzieje się coś nie tak.Pozdrawiam


No właśnie jak na chwilę obecną nic się nie dzieje. Czuję się bardzo dobrze i wydaje mi się że jednak wszystko jest dobrze. Dziwi mnie tylko że tak dobrze się czułam po zażyciu tabletek. Nie spotkałam się jeszcze z kimś kto również przeszedł to tak sprawnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie jak na chwilę obecną nic się nie dzieje. Czuję się bardzo dobrze i wydaje mi się że jednak wszystko jest dobrze. Dziwi mnie tylko że tak dobrze się czułam po zażyciu tabletek. Nie spotkałam się jeszcze z kimś kto również przeszedł to tak sprawnie


Ja brałam w 8tygodniu ale zestaw i poszło jak przy okresie,tylko lekkie dreszcze mialam,także każda przechodzi inaczej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podczas porodu doszłam tylko do 5 cm rozwarcia także skurcze jeszcze nie były pełne, ale jakieś porównanie mam. Natomiast po zażyciu tabletek bóle były gorsze, dreszcze, wymioty. Nie życzę nikomu takiego przechodzenia... A nie wiem jeszcze czy płód wyleciał bo nie zauważyłam. Obecnie czuje się dobrze, lekkie plamienia ale to chyba normalne. Zabieg przeprowadzilam w piątek. Dodam że ustaly mdłości, które raczej miałam przez cały dzień oraz zmęczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekkie plamienia dwa dni po to nie jest normalne. Powinnas krwawic choć kilka dni, tak jak w okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak sądzicie ,a może któraś miała podobny przypadek. 14.07 (sobota) 22.30 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę Art.4 tab. Dopochwowo ,za trzy godziny następne i za trzy kolejne czyli 12 tabletek. Nic się ze mną nie działo wszystko wporzadku,następnego dnia po ok 20 H miałam krwawienie(do tego wypadła mi jedna tabletka) biegunka , podwyzszona temperatura. Krwawienie mam dzisiaj też, nie jest wielkie jak przy okresie ,z tym ,ze krew taka jakby z rozgnieciona pylkiem kredy. DIsiaj też jeden skrzep wyleciał też nie zbyt duży. Myślicie ,ze jest to w trakcie,ze się coś dzieje? Ciąża 4-5 tydzień. Niepokoje się ,bo większość z tego co przeczytalam to miala dosc specyficzny przebieg tego chociażby ból.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak sądzicie ,a może któraś miała podobny przypadek. 14.07 (sobota) 22.30 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę Art.4 tab. Dopochwowo ,za trzy godziny następne i za trzy kolejne czyli 12 tabletek. Nic się ze mną nie działo wszystko wporzadku,następnego dnia po ok 20 H miałam krwawienie(do tego wypadła mi jedna tabletka) biegunka , podwyzszona temperatura. Krwawienie mam dzisiaj też, nie jest wielkie jak przy okresie ,z tym ,ze krew taka jakby z rozgnieciona pylkiem kredy. DIsiaj też jeden skrzep wyleciał też nie zbyt duży. Myślicie ,ze jest to w trakcie,ze się coś dzieje? Ciąża 4-5 tydzień. Niepokoje się ,bo większość z tego co przeczytalam to miala dosc specyficzny przebieg tego chociażby ból.


Wg mnie krwawienie za małe. Ze mnie lecialy wielkie skrzepy, a potem ciaza i tak byla na usg. Ale najlepiej to zrob badania krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

alkohol poteguje skutki uboczne  :Smile:  pijmy zatem za nasze nienarodzone dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podczas porodu doszłam tylko do 5 cm rozwarcia także skurcze jeszcze nie były pełne, ale jakieś porównanie mam. Natomiast po zażyciu tabletek bóle były gorsze, dreszcze, wymioty. Nie życzę nikomu takiego przechodzenia... A nie wiem jeszcze czy płód wyleciał bo nie zauważyłam. Obecnie czuje się dobrze, lekkie plamienia ale to chyba normalne. Zabieg przeprowadzilam w piątek. Dodam że ustaly mdłości, które raczej miałam przez cały dzień oraz zmęczenie.


ja krwawilam dobre trzy tygodnie żywo czerwona krwią także lepiej zrób betę albo poprostu idź do gin żeby mieć 100%pewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś do odsprzedania zestaw ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja czekam dzis na tabletki ale wstalam rano z bólem brzucha i zaczelo sie samo .myslicie zeby wziasc z jedna dawke zeby sie oczyscic? nie wiem co robic boli jak cholera .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok z tym lekkim krwawieniem to przesadzilam, krwawie jak na miesiączkę a dzisiaj jeszcze wyleciały jakieś skrzepy. Tyle że w porównaniu do piątku jest różnica duża. W piątek mogłabym siedzieć na kiblu bo tak że mnie leciało. Beta po ilu powinna się zacząć obniżać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok z tym lekkim krwawieniem to przesadzilam, krwawie jak na miesiączkę a dzisiaj jeszcze wyleciały jakieś skrzepy. Tyle że w porównaniu do piątku jest różnica duża. W piątek mogłabym siedzieć na kiblu bo tak że mnie leciało. Beta po ilu powinna się zacząć obniżać?


Od razu. Robisz np pierwsze badanie dzień po aborcji, kolejne za dwa dni i widzisz spadek, jeśli sie powiodło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja czekam dzis na tabletki ale wstalam rano z bólem brzucha i zaczelo sie samo .myslicie zeby wziasc z jedna dawke zeby sie oczyscic? nie wiem co robic boli jak cholera .


ponawiam pytanie ...co zrobic doradzcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ponawiam pytanie ...co zrobic doradzcie


Moim zdaniem poczekaj jeżeli będziesz widziała że wszystko z Ciebie wylatuje to po cco faszerowac się tabletkami,chyba że słabo krwawisz to możesz wziąć i ruszy się bardziej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ponawiam pytanie ...co zrobic doradzcie


Weź sobie przeciwbólowe po co się męczyć,ulzy Ci trochę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś odsprzedac zestaw z Wow??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

# tydzień czekam na przesylke z wow,wyslali druga i nadal nie doszla wczoraj 8tc i wzielam arthrotec zwyskly bo nie mialam juz cierpliwosci z czekanien na wow i byly ogromne bóle,ogromne skrzepy caly dzień a dziś lekko krwawie i boli mnie brzuch nie wiem czy sie powiodlo? a jak bol sie powiekszy to jechac do szpitala? ale tak po prostu np do tego w ktorym rodzilam? i powiedziec ze krwawie od nocy tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzieki dziewczyny.wzielam ibuprom i poczekam co sie rozkreci z tego .krwawie nie duzo i to jak sikam w sumie.trosze malych skrzepikow jak narazie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> # tydzień czekam na przesylke z wow,wyslali druga i nadal nie doszla wczoraj 8tc i wzielam arthrotec zwyskly bo nie mialam juz cierpliwosci z czekanien na wow i byly ogromne bóle,ogromne skrzepy caly dzień a dziś lekko krwawie i boli mnie brzuch nie wiem czy sie powiodlo? a jak bol sie powiekszy to jechac do szpitala? ale tak po prostu np do tego w ktorym rodzilam? i powiedziec ze krwawie od nocy tak?


To tak samo jest i u mnie dzisiaj jadę betę robić. Musi się udać bo czasu na powtórkę nie mam za dużo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> # tydzień czekam na przesylke z wow,wyslali druga i nadal nie doszla wczoraj 8tc i wzielam arthrotec zwyskly bo nie mialam juz cierpliwosci z czekanien na wow i byly ogromne bóle,ogromne skrzepy caly dzień a dziś lekko krwawie i boli mnie brzuch nie wiem czy sie powiodlo? a jak bol sie powiekszy to jechac do szpitala? ale tak po prostu np do tego w ktorym rodzilam? i powiedziec ze krwawie od nocy tak?


Przesyłka napewno dojdzie,czsami okres wyczekiwania może się przedłużyć,weź narazie przeciwbólowe i jak ból będzie slabszy to staraj się poruszać,to przyspieszy akcję i bardziej się rozkreci a z Ciebie muszą wylatywac skrzepy i musisz naprawdę krwawic bardziej niż trochę.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> # tydzień czekam na przesylke z wow,wyslali druga i nadal nie doszla wczoraj 8tc i wzielam arthrotec zwyskly bo nie mialam juz cierpliwosci z czekanien na wow i byly ogromne bóle,ogromne skrzepy caly dzień a dziś lekko krwawie i boli mnie brzuch nie wiem czy sie powiodlo? a jak bol sie powiekszy to jechac do szpitala? ale tak po prostu np do tego w ktorym rodzilam? i powiedziec ze krwawie od nocy tak?


Ze mnie skrzepy wylatywaly zdecydowanie dłużej niż jeden dzień,może poprostu źle się oczyszczacz,jedź do najbliższego szpitala nie koniecznie tam gdzie rodzilas i powiedz że zaczelas krwawic i już.Trzymaj się cieplutko.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzieki dziewczyny.wzielam ibuprom i poczekam co sie rozkreci z tego .krwawie nie duzo i to jak sikam w sumie.trosze malych skrzepikow jak narazie


   Skoro już zamówiłaś tabletki, to ja bym na Twoim miejscu wzięła, pomożesz troche naturze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro już zamówiłaś tabletki, to ja bym na Twoim miejscu wzięła, pomożesz troche naturze.


tak zrobie jutro .bo kurier na poczte zaniosl a dzis juz tam nie pojde

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś odsprzedac zestaw z Wow??


Dlaczego nie zamowisz sobie z organizacji?Będziesz miała pewność że jest oryginalny.Który masz tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak zrobie jutro .bo kurier na poczte zaniosl a dzis juz tam nie pojde


No i super

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie za 170 zł.

----------


## Liviamyszanew

Nie udaje mi się  zamówić leku. Gdzie popelnuam błąd???? Pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie udaje mi się  zamówić leku. Gdzie popelnuam błąd???? Pomocy.


   Chodzi Ci o zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi Ci o zestaw?


 niestety tak . Z tych nerwów już nie ogarniam syt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety tak . Z tych nerwów już nie ogarniam syt


   Z czym konkretnie masz problem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety tak . Z tych nerwów już nie ogarniam syt


   Proponuję Ci forum maszwybor

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie udaje mi się  zamówić leku. Gdzie popelnuam błąd???? Pomocy.


Spokojnie :-) proponuję WHW to jest bardzo proste i kontakt z tą organizacją jest dużo szybszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z czym konkretnie masz problem?


  znalazlam str wow przeszukalam i nie moge odszukac info jak zlozyc zamowienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety tak . Z tych nerwów już nie ogarniam syt


rozumiem że się denerwujesz ale w nerwach nic nie zdzialasz,wypełnij konsultacje i przeslij kwotę darowizny,możesz poprosić o zmniejszenie kwoty,zresztą dostaniesz e-mail od dziewczyn po wypełnieniu konsultacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> znalazlam str wow przeszukalam i nie moge odszukac info jak zlozyc zamowienie.


Spróbuj z WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spróbuj z WHW


 Wlasnie dzialam na whw. Jest czytelniej dla mnie. Dlugo czekalyscie na przesylke? Forum jest tak olbrzymie na ten tamat. To dobrze. Dzis zrozpaczona zaistniala syt rozpoczelam lykac wszystkie dostepne bez recepty leki o jakich pisali na innych str. Ale ja nie chce eksperymentu tylko efektu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie dzialam na whw. Jest czytelniej dla mnie. Dlugo czekalyscie na przesylke? Forum jest tak olbrzymie na ten tamat. To dobrze. Dzis zrozpaczona zaistniala syt rozpoczelam lykac wszystkie dostepne bez recepty leki o jakich pisali na innych str. Ale ja nie chce eksperymentu tylko efektu


Po co się faszerujesz jakimiś tabletkami,jeżeli przeslalas im darowiznę to od 7-10dni i będziesz mieć zestaw,który napewno podziała,zresztą jak masz jakieś pytania to śmiało pisz email do WHW napewno odpowiedzą,będzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co się faszerujesz jakimiś tabletkami,jeżeli przeslalas im darowiznę to od 7-10dni i będziesz mieć zestaw,który napewno podziała,zresztą jak masz jakieś pytania to śmiało pisz email do WHW napewno odpowiedzą,będzie dobrze


 dzięki  wielkie. Już wysłałam czekam na info.  Kiedy w Pl będzieto normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzięki  wielkie. Już wysłałam czekam na info.  Kiedy w Pl będzieto normalne?


Pewnie nigdy bo naszym krajem rządzą zacofani politycy,którzy nie wiedzą co kobieta czuje w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzięki  wielkie. Już wysłałam czekam na info.  Kiedy w Pl będzieto normalne?


Normalnie to jest wtedy, gdy matka i ojciec nie zabiją swoich dzieci. Za 30 lat będziesz chciała mieć kogoś kto się Tobą zaopiekuje, odwiedzi Cię, znajdzie dla ciebie czas. Połowa szkół zostanie zamieniona na Domy Starców, nie będzie dzieci, które tam powinny chodzić. Do zobaczenia w szkole starców. Dni młodości szybko uciekają. Starość trwa długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Normalnie to jest wtedy, gdy matka i ojciec nie zabiją swoich dzieci. Za 30 lat będziesz chciała mieć kogoś kto się Tobą zaopiekuje, odwiedzi Cię, znajdzie dla ciebie czas. Połowa szkół zostanie zamieniona na Domy Starców, nie będzie dzieci, które tam powinny chodzić. Do zobaczenia w szkole starców. Dni młodości szybko uciekają. Starość trwa długo.


to idz rodzic dzieci a nie tu sie udzielasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Normalnie to jest wtedy, gdy matka i ojciec nie zabiją swoich dzieci. Za 30 lat będziesz chciała mieć kogoś kto się Tobą zaopiekuje, odwiedzi Cię, znajdzie dla ciebie czas. Połowa szkół zostanie zamieniona na Domy Starców, nie będzie dzieci, które tam powinny chodzić. Do zobaczenia w szkole starców. Dni młodości szybko uciekają. Starość trwa długo.


Jakim prawem mnie oceniasz, skoro nic o mnie nie wiesz? Mam troje wymarzonych dzieci,  usunelam czwarta ciaze, bo nie chciałam kolejnego dziecka. A zanim sie zestarzeje, to wiele moze sie zdarzyć, zreszta nie zamierzam obciążać swoich dzieci moja staroscia i niedołęstwem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to idz rodzic dzieci a nie tu sie udzielasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może któraś się orientuję, beta mi wyszła 9 tys. A 9 tydzień Mo się teoretycznie zaczął. Możliwe że zaczęło już spadać? Nie zrobiłam od razu, ale zastanawiam się czy nie jest za duża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - pewnie, tanio
Bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może któraś się orientuję, beta mi wyszła 9 tys. A 9 tydzień Mo się teoretycznie zaczął. Możliwe że zaczęło już spadać? Nie zrobiłam od razu, ale zastanawiam się czy nie jest za duża


Zrób jeszcze jedną to będziesz wiedziała czy się udało,choć duża jest A kiedy bralas art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam w piątek. Podczas pierwszej ciąży w 5 tygodniu miałam 7 tys dla porównania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może któraś się orientuję, beta mi wyszła 9 tys. A 9 tydzień Mo się teoretycznie zaczął. Możliwe że zaczęło już spadać? Nie zrobiłam od razu, ale zastanawiam się czy nie jest za duża


wg moich wynikow 9 tys 4-5 tydz .wiec mysle ze spada .9 tydz wg tabeli zaczyna sie od 20000.ale dla pewnosci powtorz za dwa dni bo gorne granice sa wieksze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakim prawem mnie oceniasz, skoro nic o mnie nie wiesz? Mam troje wymarzonych dzieci,  usunelam czwarta ciaze, bo nie chciałam kolejnego dziecka. A zanim sie zestarzeje, to wiele moze sie zdarzyć, zreszta nie zamierzam obciążać swoich dzieci moja staroscia i niedołęstwem


Nie oceniam Ciebie. Jednak same oceniacie innych uważając, że w naszym kraju rządzą zacofani itp. Ci, którzy rządzą również mają te same problemy co każda rodzina. Maja trochę więcej wiedzy na temat sytuacji demograficznej i stąd widzą przyszłość naszego kraju inaczej. Ja już też rodziłam i wiem co to wychowywanie dzieci. Obrażać można sie na wszystko i wszystkich. Ale to jest problem tej osoby, która się obraża.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie oceniam Ciebie. Jednak same oceniacie innych uważając, że w naszym kraju rządzą zacofani itp. Ci, którzy rządzą również mają te same problemy co każda rodzina. Maja trochę więcej wiedzy na temat sytuacji demograficznej i stąd widzą przyszłość naszego kraju inaczej. Ja już też rodziłam i wiem co to wychowywanie dzieci. Obrażać można sie na wszystko i wszystkich. Ale to jest problem tej osoby, która się obraża.


Rządzący mają mnie w dupie, to ja ich tez. Tak samo jak sytuację demograficzną. Nie jestem maszynka do robienia dzieci. Zakaz aborcji to nie sposób, zeby przymusic kobiety do rodzenia dzieci. Nie tędy droga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieję że się udało, chociaż nie widziałam żeby płód wyleciał..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakim prawem mnie oceniasz, skoro nic o mnie nie wiesz? Mam troje wymarzonych dzieci,  usunelam czwarta ciaze, bo nie chciałam kolejnego dziecka. A zanim sie zestarzeje, to wiele moze sie zdarzyć, zreszta nie zamierzam obciążać swoich dzieci moja staroscia i niedołęstwem


Może nie zamierza Pani ich obciażać czymkolwiem ale na pewno pozbawiła  Pani swoje dzieci mozliwości poznania brata lub siostry. Dzieci to czują. Przyglądają się rodzicom uważnie. W rodzinie panuja bardzo silne wiezy miłosne i kiedy zabraknie jednego reszta to opłakuje i cierpi. Jesli nie wprost (bo nie wie, że ktos był) to objawia sie to w postaci np. syndromu ocaleńca. Sporo na ten temat pisze psychiatra Ney. On stworzył to okreslenie. Nie piszę tego, żeby Panią prowokować czy rozdrapywac rany, tylko, żeby nie pisała Pani rzeczy "po wierzchu". Sama tez doświadczyłam straty rodzeństwa i dowiedziałam sie tego po 30u latach a wcześniej zastanawiałam się skąd moje zainteresowanie tematyka aborcji, skąd mysl o usunięciu trzeciego dziecka, skąd problemy z laktacją - matka przekazuje to swoim dzieciom nieświadomie. Tak juz jest. To nie jest tylko decyzja matki - konsekwencji doświadcza cała rodzina - dzieci też i jesli są wnikliwe w starszym wieku zaczną sie zastanawiać - dlaczego cięzko im rozeznac sie w uczuciech, czemu są oziebli - tego ucza sie od matki. Jeśli matka uważa, że usunięcie dziecka było ok nie będzie tez potrafiła zauważyć w pełni potrzeb swoich żyjących dzieci,  cięzko będzie jej nawiazać z nimi głeboką, uczuciową relację.

Pozdrawiam!
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam bardzo ważne pytanie do was wszystkich. Pewnie są małe szanse że trafię na kogoś w takiej samej sytuacji, ale może wiecie czy dałoby radę jakoś pomóc. 
Wywołałam poronienie tabletkami,  niestety całkiem zapomniałam o dość ważnej sprawie.. . Moja grupa krwi to Rh- a mój partner ma krew Rh+. 
W takiej sytuacji może się okazać, że z kolejną ciąża będę miała dość sporo problemów (może nie chodzi o niedonoszenie, ale jednak będę musiała być pod stałą opieką ginekologa), ponieważ są spore szanse że doszło do konfliktu serologicznego gdyż nie byłam u lekarza, przez co nie dostałam potrzebnego zastrzyku by temu zapobiec... 
Czy któraś z was była w podobnej sytuacji? Chciałabym wiedzieć czy można jednak zrobić coś by do tego nie doszło. Jedyne co znalazłam w internecie to to że kobieta dostaje zastrzyk w ciągu chyba 72 godzin od porodu, czy też poronienia (chodzi tu o wniknięcie krwi dziecka do krwioobiegu matki,  oczywiście wtedy gdy krew dziecka jest odziedziczona po ojcu, czyli jest dodatnia,  a dzieje się tak u większości dzieci).. Niestety na to już za późno. Czy jest jeszcze jakaś możliwość by uniknąć tego wszystkiego? 
Albo może któraś z was była w takiej ciąży? Chciałabym wiedzieć dokładnie na czym polega ten problem

Proszę o odpowiedź wszystkich, którzy mają jakieś doświadczenie w tej sprawie i z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może nie zamierza Pani ich obciażać czymkolwiem ale na pewno pozbawiła  Pani swoje dzieci mozliwości poznania brata lub siostry. Dzieci to czują. Przyglądają się rodzicom uważnie. W rodzinie panuja bardzo silne wiezy miłosne i kiedy zabraknie jednego reszta to opłakuje i cierpi. Jesli nie wprost (bo nie wie, że ktos był) to objawia sie to w postaci np. syndromu ocaleńca. Sporo na ten temat pisze psychiatra Ney. On stworzył to okreslenie. Nie piszę tego, żeby Panią prowokować czy rozdrapywac rany, tylko, żeby nie pisała Pani rzeczy "po wierzchu". Sama tez doświadczyłam straty rodzeństwa i dowiedziałam sie tego po 30u latach a wcześniej zastanawiałam się skąd moje zainteresowanie tematyka aborcji, skąd mysl o usunięciu trzeciego dziecka, skąd problemy z laktacją - matka przekazuje to swoim dzieciom nieświadomie. Tak juz jest. To nie jest tylko decyzja matki - konsekwencji doświadcza cała rodzina - dzieci też i jesli są wnikliwe w starszym wieku zaczną sie zastanawiać - dlaczego cięzko im rozeznac sie w uczuciech, czemu są oziebli - tego ucza sie od matki. Jeśli matka uważa, że usunięcie dziecka było ok nie będzie tez potrafiła zauważyć w pełni potrzeb swoich żyjących dzieci,  cięzko będzie jej nawiazać z nimi głeboką, uczuciową relację.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam!
> Ania


powiem brzydko pieprzysz od rzeczy moje dzieci sa juz dorosle i dobrze wychowane .mamy silna wiez potrzeby wszelkie zaspokojone.a decyzja o aborcji tylko i wyłacznie moja wiec nie chrzan glupot ze model rodziny sie przez to wali !!! brednie wypisujesz .kazda z nas tutaj czy młoda czy stara jak ja podjeła ta decyzje sama nie zmuszana przez nikogo ! nie wiem co chcesz zyskac siedzac tutaj.wydaje mi sie ze nie masz co roboic ze woim zyciem .skoro masz dzieci to zajmij sie nimi a Nas nie umoralniaj .zapamietaj KAZDA KOBIETA KTORA PODJELA SIE TEGO ZROBILA TO Z WLASNYCH POWODOW I NIKT UWIERZ NIKT NIE JEST W STANIE TEMU ZAPOBIEC A NAPEWNO NIE TY !! POZDRO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam bardzo ważne pytanie do was wszystkich. Pewnie są małe szanse że trafię na kogoś w takiej samej sytuacji, ale może wiecie czy dałoby radę jakoś pomóc. 
> Wywołałam poronienie tabletkami,  niestety całkiem zapomniałam o dość ważnej sprawie.. . Moja grupa krwi to Rh- a mój partner ma krew Rh+. 
> W takiej sytuacji może się okazać, że z kolejną ciąża będę miała dość sporo problemów (może nie chodzi o niedonoszenie, ale jednak będę musiała być pod stałą opieką ginekologa), ponieważ są spore szanse że doszło do konfliktu serologicznego gdyż nie byłam u lekarza, przez co nie dostałam potrzebnego zastrzyku by temu zapobiec... 
> Czy któraś z was była w podobnej sytuacji? Chciałabym wiedzieć czy można jednak zrobić coś by do tego nie doszło. Jedyne co znalazłam w internecie to to że kobieta dostaje zastrzyk w ciągu chyba 72 godzin od porodu, czy też poronienia (chodzi tu o wniknięcie krwi dziecka do krwioobiegu matki,  oczywiście wtedy gdy krew dziecka jest odziedziczona po ojcu, czyli jest dodatnia,  a dzieje się tak u większości dzieci).. Niestety na to już za późno. Czy jest jeszcze jakaś możliwość by uniknąć tego wszystkiego? 
> Albo może któraś z was była w takiej ciąży? Chciałabym wiedzieć dokładnie na czym polega ten problem
> 
> Proszę o odpowiedź wszystkich, którzy mają jakieś doświadczenie w tej sprawie i z góry dziękuję za pomoc


jeśli byłaś w ciąży młodszej niż 9 tc to nie ma potrzeby przyjmowania zastrzyku z immunoglobuliną, nie doszło do mieszania krwi płodu, z krwią matki. Poczytaj na stronach o aborcji, womenhelp.org, maszwybor.net

h t t p s ://consult.womenhelp.org/pl/page/393/i-am-rhesus-negative

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę,ze wyrzucila Pani na mnie sporo swojej zlosci-próbowałam tylko cos pokazać,opisalam zjawisko szczegolowo przebadane przez terapeutow, zrobi Pani z tym ,co zechce.Wiem,ze ciężko to przyjac i rozumiem to...

Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Aniu, Pani średnio rozumie po pierwsze po co jest to forum a po drugie, nie można wszystkiego wrzucać do jednego wora. Jeśli np kobieta która zdecydowała się na aborcję ma dwoje dorosłych ludzi to jako ona ma niby wpływ na rozwijanie się rodziny po usunięciu trzeciego dziecka? A druga sprawa to jak napisała od nas Pani to jest tylko i wyłącznie nasza sprawa i więcej może krzywdy wyrobić niechciane dziecko, i wtedy dopiero wpłynie na psychikę rodziny. Także powtarzam niech Pani idzie ze swoimi odczuciami/ badaniami gdzie indziej bo to forum jest naprawdę nie do tego. Myślę że forum o rozmyślaniach jest bardzo dużo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> RU od handlarza nigdy nie jest prawdziwe, bo tych tabletek nie mozna nigdzie kupic jak cukierków, tylko w klinikach aborcyjnych z przepisu lekarza, więc skąd mialby je miec. Z WOW dostajesz normalny zestaw aborcyjny, a-kare, zablistrowany i zapakowany.


 Widzisz ja kupiłam zestaw obu leków od osoby prywatnej i wszystko dostałam tak jak powinnam. Kilka miesięcy temu dziewczyna mojego brata też robiła kurację lekami z tego samego źródła i wszystko poszło książkowo. 
Pomimo tego podczas zakupu leki sprawdzilam na prawdę wnikliwie bo wcześniej naczytalam się na forum, że każdy kto twierdzi, że posiada ten lek Mifepriston to oszust i na prawdę porownywalam nawet wygląd, kształt i wytloczony wzór na tabletce po wyjęciu z blistra ze zdjęciami na women on web! 
Oczywiście, ze trzeba zachować ostrożność bo krętaczy nie brakuje ale popadanie w paranoję jak ja przez te straszenie, którego naczytalam się na forum, ze każdy poza wow i whw chce cię tylko okraść jest bez sensu. 
Po prostu nie wolno kupować niczego co wygląda podejrzanie, żadnych leków luzem w woreczkach czy blistrow wyczyszczonych z napisów jakimś rozpuszczalnikiem czy innym paskudztwem!  
W Internecie po wpisaniu nazwy i producenta danego leku można bez problemu znaleźć zdjęcia jak ten lek powinien wyglądać. 
Są pokazane na stronach zagranicznych poświęconych lekom I na stronach producentów. Można sobie obejrzeć co powinno być napisane na blistrze zawierającym tabletki i jak wygląda sama tabletka, jak wyglądają pudełka. 
Na moich lekach na blistrach były też numery seryjne i takie same były na pudełkach.
Ulotka też przecież jest w takim oryginalnym opakowaniu.  
Tak więc mówiąc w skrócie nie każdy jest oszustem i chociaż jest ich faktycznie cała masa to niech nikt się nie pogniewa  ale oni korzystają z sytuacji. Wykorzystują nasza panikę, strach i przepraszam ale korzystają z tego, że ludzie nie wiedzą nawet dokładnie co chcą kupić i jak to powinno wyglądać! Wielu osobom wystarczy napis w ogłoszeniu "tabletki poronne"! Tymczasem sprzedający powinien wszystko nam wyjaśnić i odpowiedzieć na pytania. Jeżeli chce tylko kasę i reaguje zniecierpliwieniem na nasze pytania to ja bym nic już od niego nie brała! Tym bardziej jeśli ktoś odmawia ci odbioru osobistego to coś jest nie tak. To samo z opowieściami o wyjęciu leków z opakowań ze względu na to, ze niby są nielegalne co jest bzdura bo akurat posiadać sobie je można w ilości 5 opakowań. Nie ma też czegoś takiego jak leki z hurtowni - tak jak koleżanka wyżej zauważyła. 
Trochę euro w kieszeni i podstawy języka angielskiego nie wystarcza by przywieźć do Polski bagażnik prochów aborcyjnych!  
Tych leków nawet za granica tam gdzie aborcja jest legalna nie ma w aptekach. 
Osoby, od których można je kupić na pewno zdobywają je w inny sposób. 
W Polsce można je dostać na miejscu, nie tylko od organizacji - mój przypadek jest tego dowodem - ale trzeba bardzo uważać, dobrze wszystko sprawdzić by mieć pewność, że nie zapłaci się sporej kasy za witaminę C i paracetamol  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli byłaś w ciąży młodszej niż 9 tc to nie ma potrzeby przyjmowania zastrzyku z immunoglobuliną, nie doszło do mieszania krwi płodu, z krwią matki. Poczytaj na stronach o aborcji, womenhelp.org, maszwybor.net
> 
> h t t p s ://consult.womenhelp.org/pl/page/393/i-am-rhesus-negative


Tam jest napisane, że zastrzyk nie jest potrzebny w ciąży do 9 tygodnia licząc od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki. Jeśli licząc w ten sposób to byłam w 10 tygodniu. Oznacza to że jednak powinnam dostać zastrzyk. Skoro go nie dostałam kolejna ciąża jest zagrożona  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tam jest napisane, że zastrzyk nie jest potrzebny w ciąży do 9 tygodnia licząc od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki. Jeśli licząc w ten sposób to byłam w 10 tygodniu. Oznacza to że jednak powinnam dostać zastrzyk. Skoro go nie dostałam kolejna ciąża jest zagrożona


To chyba jednak najlepiej zapytac lekarza, a nie na forum. Tu chodzi o zdrowie dziecka. Oddasz je w ręce przypadkowych osób o niewiadomych kompetencjach.??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowania za 170 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To chyba jednak najlepiej zapytac lekarza, a nie na forum. Tu chodzi o zdrowie dziecka. Oddasz je w ręce przypadkowych osób o niewiadomych kompetencjach.??


Wiem właśnie..
W najbliższym czasie udam się do lekarza na badanie krwi. Może przeciwciała nie zdążyły się wytworzyć. W przeciwnym wypadku może być naprawdę ciężko. Takie dziecko ma tylko 80% szans na przeżycie  :Frown:  zrobiłam straszna głupotę że nie poszłam do lekarza od razu po zażyciu tabletek. Jeżeli któraś z was rozważa ich zażycie to radzę w ciągu następnego dnia udać się do lekarza żeby później tego nie żałować. Uczcie się na moich błędach, bo szkoda żebyście później musiały się niepotrzebnie martwić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny wziecie samego mifepristone z zestawu spowoduje obumarcie plodu? po jakim czasie moge spradzic u lekarza co stalo sie z plodem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny wziecie samego mifepristone z zestawu spowoduje obumarcie plodu? po jakim czasie moge spradzic u lekarza co stalo sie z plodem?


Moze nie spowodowac. Znam przypadki, gdzie dziewczyny za szybko pojechaly do szpitala i bylo tetno. Aby dokonać aborcji, należy przyjąć caly zestaw zgodnie z dawkowaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze nie spowodowac. Znam przypadki, gdzie dziewczyny za szybko pojechaly do szpitala i bylo tetno. Aby dokonać aborcji, należy przyjąć caly zestaw zgodnie z dawkowaniem.


tego wlasnie sie boje, ale przeraza mnie tez to krwawienie, jak czytam niektore wpisy to potwornie sie boje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tego wlasnie sie boje, ale przeraza mnie tez to krwawienie, jak czytam niektore wpisy to potwornie sie boje


A co tu sie przerażać. W kulminacyjnym momencie moze byc troche wieksze od okresu, a tak to normalne krwawienie jak w okres przez parę dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tego wlasnie sie boje, ale przeraza mnie tez to krwawienie, jak czytam niektore wpisy to potwornie sie boje


Ja też się okropnie bałam, ale jednak nie miałam innego wyjścia i zdecydowałam się na zakup arthro.  Okazało się że zabieg przeszłam bez problemu. Nawet przez pewną chwilę myślałam że się nie udało, bo nic mnie nie bolało. Czułam jedynie ucisk w podbrzuszu. Pół godziny po przyjęciu ostatniej dawki dostałam silnego krwawienia, ale to dlatego, że z macicy musiał się wydostać płód. Potem jeszcze raz silniej krwawiłam, jakoś około 2 godziny po pierwszym krwotoku. Tabletki brałam rano, od godziny 9. Na wieczór jeszcze złapała mnie niestety biegunka, ale też nie trwało to całe szczęście długo. Przez jakieś 3/4 dni leciały skrzepy. Później przez 8/9 dni krwawiłam, z czego w ostatnich jakiś dwóch dniach raczej powinno nazywać się to plamieniem, bo prawdę mówiąc podpaski zmieniałam tylko ze względu na to że np wieczorem brałam prysznic, a rano zwyczajnie żeby czuć się świeżo. Średnio raz w ciągu dnia poleciało trochę krwi, niestety wątpię żeby starczyła do tego wkładka, wiec zostałam przy podpaskach...
Prawdę mówiąc każdy organizm odbiera to wszystko inaczej i na swoim przykładzie mogę spokojnie stwierdzić że nie ma co się sugerować wpisami innych kobiet, bo nasz organizm może odebrać wszystko albo dużo lepiej, albo niestety gorzej. 
Ja osobiście na twoim miejscu wolałabym przyjąć tabletki tak jak jest zalecane bo jestem pewna że nawet jeżeli będziesz silniej krwawić i będzie cię wszystko bolało to jest to lepsze niż łyżeczkowanie, które może się okazać konieczne. Szczerze mówiąc to wątpię, żeby to co planujesz starczyło by macica się oczyściła. Jeżeli nawet starczy by zatrzymać akcje serca u dziecka to nie wydaje mi się by starczyło to do oczyszczenia macicy.
Jak zdecydujesz się nawet na cały zestaw to tak czy inaczej najlepiej jest w następnym dniu udać się do lekarza, by uniknąć wszelkich komplikacji. 
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie wracam od lekarza, niestety ale dostałam skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie... Proszę mi powiedzieć jak wygląda zabieg? Czy jest konieczne leżenie w szpitalu? Mam małe dziecko którego kompletnie nie mam z kim zostawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie wracam od lekarza, niestety ale dostałam skierowanie na lyzeczkowanie... Proszę mi powiedzieć jak wygląda zabieg? Czy jest konieczne leżenie w szpitalu? Mam małe dziecko którego kompletnie nie mam z kim zostawić


Ja przez to nie przechodziłam, ale słyszałam że parę dni w szpitalu się zostaje.  Podobno czasem na początku próbują tabletkami, jak się nie uda to wtedy narkoza i zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Aniu, Pani średnio rozumie po pierwsze po co jest to forum a po drugie, nie można wszystkiego wrzucać do jednego wora. Jeśli np kobieta która zdecydowała się na aborcję ma dwoje dorosłych ludzi to jako ona ma niby wpływ na rozwijanie się rodziny po usunięciu trzeciego dziecka? A druga sprawa to jak napisała od nas Pani to jest tylko i wyłącznie nasza sprawa i więcej może krzywdy wyrobić niechciane dziecko, i wtedy dopiero wpłynie na psychikę rodziny. Także powtarzam niech Pani idzie ze swoimi odczuciami/ badaniami gdzie indziej bo to forum jest naprawdę nie do tego. Myślę że forum o rozmyślaniach jest bardzo dużo. Pozdrawiam


Matka świadoma siebie i mająca kontakt ze swoimi uczuciami jest bardzo potrzebna dorosłym dzieciom i ich dzieciom. Forum jak forum-tak Pani jak i ja możemy w nim pisać. Kazda z nas zna najlepiej swoje motywacje i co sprawia,ze oddaje swoj czas,żeby pisać.Czy bierze Pani pod uwagę,ze udzielając informacji,"porad" wkracza w historie innych matek i ich rodzin-bez znajomości sytuacji  i brania odpowiedzialności za zdrowie fizyczne i psychiczne osob,ktore te wpisy czytaja? To duza odpowiedzialność.
Rozmawiałam z wieloma kobietami,ktore juz w trakcie brania pierwszej dawki cierpiały okrutnie a po aborcjiprzez długie lata nie mogly sobie wybaczyć. Takze z tego forum. I to nie prawda,ze kazda kobieta wie czego chce w pierwszym trymestrze-zawsze warto zapyta"po ludzku"o sytuacje. Samo podawanie "instrukcji" jest odhumanizowane,pozbawione uczuc,na zimno. I takie podejście jest ok?

Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posłuchaj Aniu, tytul tego wątku to "Arthrotec na poronienie" a nie "Zrobić aborcję, czy nie zrobić?" . Jezeli kobieta przychodzi tu z konkretnymi pytaniami o dawkowanie, objawy czy skutki uboczne, to potrzebuje konkretnych odpowiedzi, a nie pierdzielenia o aniołkach i nieistniejacych syndromach. Prosze wiec grzecznie, zebys zmykala stad w podskokach, i przestala wsadzac nos w nie swoje sprawy. Idź robić dzieci, bo NIŻ DEMOGRAFICZNY sie zbliża...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja przez to nie przechodziłam, ale słyszałam że parę dni w szpitalu się zostaje.  Podobno czasem na początku próbują tabletkami, jak się nie uda to wtedy narkoza i zabieg


Ja miałam łyżeczkowanie tydzień temu ,przez trzy dni dostawałam tabletki dnia czwartego łyżeczkowanie pod narkoza ,po 3 h wyszłam do domu Wiec w szpitalu leżałam 4 dni ,9 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;166168]Posłuchaj Aniu, tytul tego wątku to "Arthrotec na poronienie" a nie "Zrobić aborcję, czy nie zrobić?" . Jezeli kobieta przychodzi tu z konkretnymi pytaniami o dawkowanie, objawy czy skutki uboczne, to potrzebuje konkretnych odpowiedzi, a nie pierdzielenia o aniołkach i nieistniejacych syndromach. Prosze wiec grzecznie, zebys zmykala stad w podskokach, i przestala wsadzac nos w nie swoje sprawy. Idź robić dzieci, bo NIŻ DEMOGRAFICZNY sie zbliża...

O aniolkach? O czym Pani mowi? Ok,znow emocje-wtedy zaczyna sie brak argumentow i jazda ze sztandarowymi haslami majacymi na celu-obrazić?poniżyć?przestraszyć? Tylko po co? Dzieci sie nie robi.Jesliby tak bylo-bylibyśmy robotami.Mozemy sie wyprac z uczuc ale dziecko poczyna sie w łonie matki.  Można sprawy tak delikatne opisywac w sposób odzierający z godności ale to i tak nie zmienia istoty rzeczy.
Syndrom osoby ocalonej od aborcji i postaborcyjny to realna rzeczywistosc. Polecam teksty prof.Ney'a i Simona.
Aborcja z kolei jest absolutnie nienaukowa.Nikt nie przeprowadzil żadnych badan,żeby moc postawić jakakolwiek teze-nawet na klasycznych myszkach. Nie ma żadnego naukowego potwierdzenia,ze aborcja służy matce. 

Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Och, doprawdy ? Myszki nie chciały tabletek aborcyjnych ?? Urzekła mnie ta historia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, przesyłka za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci lub odbiór własny. Tanio
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wzielam wieczorem jedna dawke.zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie czy pomoglam naturze czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny co o tym myslice. 11 lipca dostalam wiadomosc z wow ze paczke wyslano. Dzis na sledzeniu mam taka informacje:
13.07.2017 12:01 Przybycie do międzynarodowej sortowni      Mumbai Apso
13.07.2017 12:01 Zatrzymane w cle                                      Mumbai Apso
13.07.2017 12:01 Item held by export Customs/Security         Mumbai Apso
13.07.2017 12:01 Przybycie do międzynarodowej sortowni      Mumbai Air           Air Unknown
13.07.2017 12:03 Wysłanie przesyłki za granicę (Export)         Mumbai Apso
13.07.2017 12:03 Zwolnienie z urzędu celnego                      Mumbai Apso         Poland
13.07.2017 12:04 Skonsolidowanie na export (Export)            Mumbai Air            Air Unknown

i od 13 lipca cisza. ile to moze isc? juz odchodze od zmyslow. czas ucieka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 tygodnie od nadania na pewno musisz jej dac. A jak teraz sezon urlopowy, to moze dluzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
mam do odsprzedania tabletki Arthrotec - 10 szt. 
kupiłam je bo byłam w sytuacji podbramkowej.
już nie są mi potrzebne wiec sprzedam za 150 zł.
oczywiście mogę wysłać zdjęcie.
piszecie na maila: madziaa.jasinskaa@gmail.com

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny co o tym myslice. 11 lipca dostalam wiadomosc z wow ze paczke wyslano. Dzis na sledzeniu mam taka informacje:
> 13.07.2017 12:01 Przybycie do międzynarodowej sortowni      Mumbai Apso
> 13.07.2017 12:01 Zatrzymane w cle                                      Mumbai Apso
> 13.07.2017 12:01 Item held by export Customs/Security         Mumbai Apso
> 13.07.2017 12:01 Przybycie do międzynarodowej sortowni      Mumbai Air           Air Unknown
> 13.07.2017 12:03 Wysłanie przesyłki za granicę (Export)         Mumbai Apso
> 13.07.2017 12:03 Zwolnienie z urzędu celnego                      Mumbai Apso         Poland
> 13.07.2017 12:04 Skonsolidowanie na export (Export)            Mumbai Air            Air Unknown
> 
> i od 13 lipca cisza. ile to moze isc? juz odchodze od zmyslow. czas ucieka



Czas napięcia i stresu to trudny czas.
Ale nic nie dzieje się bez przyczyny. Wszystko jest po coś.
Droga do dobrej decyzji zawsze prowadzi przez wiele pytań.
Jakie w tej sytuacji sobie stawiasz?
Chcesz porozmawiać - jestem, aby Ci towarzyszyć.

Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja wzielam wieczorem jedna dawke.zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie czy pomoglam naturze czy nie.


Chcesz pomóc naturze.
Ja jestem, aby pomóc Tobie.
Napisz, jak się teraz czujesz i co rozważasz.

Dorota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od soboty jestem po akcji z Arthrotekiem  (4x4 co 3 godziny w sumie 16 tabl),wszystko przebiegło spokojnie to był prawie 7 tc od ostatniej miesiączki obyło się bez większych skutków ubocznych które mógłyby mnie zaskoczyć .Mam takie pytanie zrobiłam we wtorek bete i było 3906.4 a dziś po 48 h 3408.3 czy sądzicie że się udało? Ciągle krwawię od czasu do czasu ze skrzepami a w sobotę nie zdążyłam dostrzec czy poleciało wszystko co powinno.Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od soboty jestem po akcji z Arthrotekiem  (4x4 co 3 godziny w sumie 16 tabl),wszystko przebiegło spokojnie to był prawie 7 tc od ostatniej miesiączki obyło się bez większych skutków ubocznych które mógłyby mnie zaskoczyć .Mam takie pytanie zrobiłam we wtorek bete i było 3906.4 a dziś po 48 h 3408.3 czy sądzicie że się udało? Ciągle krwawię od czasu do czasu ze skrzepami a w sobotę nie zdążyłam dostrzec czy poleciało wszystko co powinno.Co o tym myślicie?


trochę słabo spada. Zrobiłabym jeszcze jedną betę w poniedziałek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec, przesyłka za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci lub odbiór własny. Tanio
> gaj.renata@yahoo.pl


Chce odkupic lek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chce odkupic lek


Napisz na mejla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chcesz pomóc naturze.
> Ja jestem, aby pomóc Tobie.
> Napisz, jak się teraz czujesz i co rozważasz.
> 
> Dorota


ja poronilam samoistnie w 4 tyg wzielam tabletki zeby sie oczyscic wiec o czym chcesz ze mna rozmawiac.haha mam zapas na kolejny raz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Odsprzedam cale opakowanie za 170 zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> trochę słabo spada. Zrobiłabym jeszcze jedną betę w poniedziałek


To samo pomyślałam ale chyba w poniedziałek popołudniu  pójdę do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, strasznie się obawiam że chyba Arth mi nie pomogło. Wzięłam wczoraj 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język i trzymała 30minut i dopiero poz iej wypluwalam. Po każdej z dawek przechodziłam jedynie 15minutowe dreszcze, uczucie gorączki i jakaś biegunka, później już nic i tak do teraz. Zabieg zaczęłam o 15 dzisiaj jest godzina 20 i wciąż nic się nie dzieje. Czy jest możliwość, że krwawienie zacznie mi się dopiero jutro bądź w niedzielę, czy już raczej wiadomo, że nie udane i nic się nie zacznie? Od dnia ostatniej miesiączki minęło 5tygodni. Jeśli do niedzieli nic się nie pojawi to zamówię zestaw z whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, strasznie się obawiam że chyba Arth mi nie pomogło. Wzięłam wczoraj 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język i trzymała 30minut i dopiero poz iej wypluwalam. Po każdej z dawek przechodziłam jedynie 15minutowe dreszcze, uczucie gorączki i jakaś biegunka, później już nic i tak do teraz. Zabieg zaczęłam o 15 dzisiaj jest godzina 20 i wciąż nic się nie dzieje. Czy jest możliwość, że krwawienie zacznie mi się dopiero jutro bądź w niedzielę, czy już raczej wiadomo, że nie udane i nic się nie zacznie? Od dnia ostatniej miesiączki minęło 5tygodni. Jeśli do niedzieli nic się nie pojawi to zamówię zestaw z whw


 I bardzo slusznie. Masz jeszcze duzo czasu a przy zamowieniu zestawu masz przynajmniej pewnosc,ze nie zostaniesz oszukana a zabieg na 99% sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny, strasznie się obawiam że chyba Arth mi nie pomogło. Wzięłam wczoraj 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język i trzymała 30minut i dopiero poz iej wypluwalam. Po każdej z dawek przechodziłam jedynie 15minutowe dreszcze, uczucie gorączki i jakaś biegunka, później już nic i tak do teraz. Zabieg zaczęłam o 15 dzisiaj jest godzina 20 i wciąż nic się nie dzieje. Czy jest możliwość, że krwawienie zacznie mi się dopiero jutro bądź w niedzielę, czy już raczej wiadomo, że nie udane i nic się nie zacznie? Od dnia ostatniej miesiączki minęło 5tygodni. Jeśli do niedzieli nic się nie pojawi to zamówię zestaw z whw


No niestety nie udało się,choć jak wiadomo art może działać z opóźnieniem,ja tteż jestem w 5 tygodniu i dzisiaj WHW wyslaly już do mnie przesyłkę,więc zamawiaj zestaw A nie będziesz się martwić czy się uda :-) pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
 oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, pytanie kieruje do Pan które przez to przeszły. Jak radzicie sobie z wiara? Boje sie ze po wszystkim  nie będę mogła sobie poradzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, pytanie kieruje do Pan które przez to przeszły. Jak radzicie sobie z wiara? Boje sie ze po wszystkim  nie będę mogła sobie poradzić.


Jak masz takie przemyslenia, to aborcja nie jest dla Ciebie. Urodz i oddaj, albo wychowaj. Na aborcje trzeba byc zdecydowanym w głębi siebie. Nie oglądać sie na wiarę, i to co ludzie powiedza. Wtedy nie ma zadnych wyrzutow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, pytanie kieruje do Pan które przez to przeszły. Jak radzicie sobie z wiara? Boje sie ze po wszystkim  nie będę mogła sobie poradzić.


 Trzeba byc po prostu tego pewnym na 100 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, pytanie kieruje do Pan które przez to przeszły. Jak radzicie sobie z wiara? Boje sie ze po wszystkim  nie będę mogła sobie poradzić.


Witam Panią! Pytanie Pani jest bardzo zasadne. Na co dzień spotykam się z osobami, które dokonały aborcji w różnym czasie, dokonały jej nawet kilkakrotnie. Wśród tych kobiet  były osoby wierzące i nie wierzące. Niezależnie od światopoglądu wszystkie są dotknięte syndromem poaborcyjnym, chociaż nie wszystkie chcą się do tego przyznać nawet przed sobą. Syndrom ten przejawia się na wiele sposobów: kobiety mają ciągłe pretensje do wszystkich w swoim otoczeniu, nawet o błahe rzeczy, (np. krzywo wisi obraz na ścianie, źle jest wymyta kuchenka). Cechuje je konieczność kontrolowania wszystkiego i wszystkich, ciągłego krytykowania, oceniania, pretensji, wywołują często kłótnie. Nie są zdolne do okazania empatii nawet swoim dzieciom żyjącym, mężowi, gdyż w podświadomości jest obecne poczucie winy i żalu do siebie i osób, które przyczyniły się do aborcji. W rocznicę dokonania aborcji lub czasu, w którym dziecko powinno się narodzić wpadają w depresję, która trwa nawet do późnej starości, mają koszmarne sny(np. ciała abortowanych dzieci). Niektóre kobiety wpadają w różne uzależnienia(alkoholizm ,narkotyki, hazard), by zagłuszyć swoje cierpienia, związane z utraconym dzieckiem. Drażnią ją dzieci, które posiadają jej znajomi lub rodzina, a które miałyby też tyle lat co jej dziecko. Dokonanie aborcji jest zabójstwem bezbronnego, własnego dziecka. Osoby wierzące mają świadomość, że każde poczęte dziecko posiada nieśmiertelną duszę, która żyje wiecznie, a nauka potwierdza iż w momencie poczęcia rozpoczęło się życie niepowtarzalnej istoty ludzkiej. 
Polecam książkę "Mario.. dlaczego płaczesz? Cierpienia kobiet po aborcji". Książka ta powstała w oparciu o świadectwa cierpiących kobiet po aborcji z Grupy Terapeutycznej Rachel w Szwajcarii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Panią! Pytanie Pani jest bardzo zasadne. Na co dzień spotykam się z osobami, które dokonały aborcji w różnym czasie, dokonały jej nawet kilkakrotnie. Wśród tych kobiet  były osoby wierzące i nie wierzące. Niezależnie od światopoglądu wszystkie są dotknięte syndromem poaborcyjnym, chociaż nie wszystkie chcą się do tego przyznać nawet przed sobą. Syndrom ten przejawia się na wiele sposobów: kobiety mają ciągłe pretensje do wszystkich w swoim otoczeniu, nawet o błahe rzeczy, (np. krzywo wisi obraz na ścianie, źle jest wymyta kuchenka). Cechuje je konieczność kontrolowania wszystkiego i wszystkich, ciągłego krytykowania, oceniania, pretensji, wywołują często kłótnie. Nie są zdolne do okazania empatii nawet swoim dzieciom żyjącym, mężowi, gdyż w podświadomości jest obecne poczucie winy i żalu do siebie i osób, które przyczyniły się do aborcji. W rocznicę dokonania aborcji lub czasu, w którym dziecko powinno się narodzić wpadają w depresję, która trwa nawet do późnej starości, mają koszmarne sny(np. ciała abortowanych dzieci). Niektóre kobiety wpadają w różne uzależnienia(alkoholizm ,narkotyki, hazard), by zagłuszyć swoje cierpienia, związane z utraconym dzieckiem. Drażnią ją dzieci, które posiadają jej znajomi lub rodzina, a które miałyby też tyle lat co jej dziecko. Dokonanie aborcji jest zabójstwem bezbronnego, własnego dziecka. Osoby wierzące mają świadomość, że każde poczęte dziecko posiada nieśmiertelną duszę, która żyje wiecznie, a nauka potwierdza iż w momencie poczęcia rozpoczęło się życie niepowtarzalnej istoty ludzkiej. 
> Polecam książkę "Mario.. dlaczego płaczesz? Cierpienia kobiet po aborcji". Książka ta powstała w oparciu o świadectwa cierpiących kobiet po aborcji z Grupy Terapeutycznej Rachel w Szwajcarii.


Przyszedł prolajf i powiedział co wiedział....czyli brednie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kolejny raz mądrosci swoje przekazala .ja tez nie wiem czy sie udalo bo przestalam krwawic po 6 dniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kolejny raz mądrosci swoje przekazala .ja tez nie wiem czy sie udalo bo przestalam krwawic po 6 dniach.


Zrob bete, bedziesz miala pewnosc a ktory mialas tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 tydzień czekam na przesylke z wow,wyslali druga i nadal nie doszla wczoraj 8tc i wzielam arthrotec zwyskly bo nie mialam juz cierpliwosci z czekanien na wow i byly ogromne bóle,ogromne skrzepy caly dzień a dziś lekko krwawie i boli mnie brzuch nie wiem czy sie powiodlo? a jak bol sie powiekszy to jechac do szpitala? ale tak po prostu np do tego w ktorym rodzilam? i powiedziec ze krwawie od nocy tak?


Pojechałam do szpitala,zrobili zabieg w środę,dzisiaj po miesiącu doszła paczka z wow,mogę ją odsprzedać trochę drożej niż placi sie na wow bo chce by mi sie zwróciło za art i recepte na art ktora cudem zdobylam,jestem z Łodzi camilacamila@vp.pl
Te wow jest super jak sie ma farta,ja już drugi raz mam taka sama sytuacje ze nie doszla na czas a art to tez loteria bo musialam miec zabieg a raz musialam brac dwa razy ale bez zabiegu a i zostaly mi tez 4tbl art z tych dwoch opakaowań to moge dolaczyc do paczki z wow zawsze lepiej miec wiecej dla pewnosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pojechałam do szpitala,zrobili zabieg w środę,dzisiaj po miesiącu doszła paczka z wow,mogę ją odsprzedać trochę drożej niż placi sie na wow bo chce by mi sie zwróciło za art i recepte na art ktora cudem zdobylam,jestem z Łodzi camilacamila@vp.pl
> Te wow jest super jak sie ma farta,ja już drugi raz mam taka sama sytuacje ze nie doszla na czas a art to tez loteria bo musialam miec zabieg a raz musialam brac dwa razy ale bez zabiegu a i zostaly mi tez 4tbl art z tych dwoch opakaowań to moge dolaczyc do paczki z wow zawsze lepiej miec wiecej dla pewnosci


Jak nie doszla na czas? Mialas ósmy tydzien, to mialas jeszcze czas. Moglas zaczekac, nikt nie kazał Ci robic arthro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mi pierwsza paczka nie doszla po 2 tyg i wyslali druga i też ciagle widnial komunikat o wysylce i nic wiecej to sami mi zaproponowali recepte na art,ktorą trudno bylo by zrealizowac. Dlatego zapłacilam 100 i mialam polska recepte na art wiedzialam ze moze sie do konca nie udac ale wolalam to niz czekanie na wow w tych mdłościach,rzygach i zmeczeniu i ciągłym stresie przy 9 miesiecznym dziecku
Na co niby mialam czekac? już wystarczająco czekałam do 8 tyg,to dla mnie i tak dużo za dlugo czekania,bo uważam,że powinno się to robić czym prędzej a nie czekać do 12tyg bo tak można nie? Dowiedzialam się w 5 tyg i do 6tyg powinnam to zalatwic tj przy pierwszej wpadce w 4 tyg sie dowiedzialam o ciazy i do 5tyg bylo po wszystkim.
Im pózniejsza ciąża tym większe ryzyko kopmlikacji także czekajcie sobie do nawet i 14tyg jeśli macie na to siłe,ja nie miałam a teraz żałuję że w ogole z wow zamówiłam bo mogłam w tym 5tyg wziać 2 kuracje art i bym sie obeszla bez skrobanki. Zazdroszczę tym,które paczke z wow maja po tyg pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i mam porównanie co do bólu jak brałam art w 4tyg i sie nie oczyscilo calkowicie to po paru dniach wzielam drugi raz ( wtedy mój gin to nadzorował a teraz za drugim razem sie wstydzilam do niego iść ze znowu wpadlam) i bolało owszem ale moglam normalnie funkcjonowac a w tym 8 tyg to płakałam z bólu dosłownie ja ta ktora nigdy nie bierze tbl przeciwbólowych a dzien po cc żwawo latala po oddziale płakałam bo tak kurewsko bolało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam Panią! Pytanie Pani jest bardzo zasadne. Na co dzień spotykam się z osobami, które dokonały aborcji w różnym czasie, dokonały jej nawet kilkakrotnie. Wśród tych kobiet  były osoby wierzące i nie wierzące. Niezależnie od światopoglądu wszystkie są dotknięte syndromem poaborcyjnym, chociaż nie wszystkie chcą się do tego przyznać nawet przed sobą. Syndrom ten przejawia się na wiele sposobów: kobiety mają ciągłe pretensje do wszystkich w swoim otoczeniu, nawet o błahe rzeczy, (np. krzywo wisi obraz na ścianie, źle jest wymyta kuchenka). Cechuje je konieczność kontrolowania wszystkiego i wszystkich, ciągłego krytykowania, oceniania, pretensji, wywołują często kłótnie. Nie są zdolne do okazania empatii nawet swoim dzieciom żyjącym, mężowi, gdyż w podświadomości jest obecne poczucie winy i żalu do siebie i osób, które przyczyniły się do aborcji. W rocznicę dokonania aborcji lub czasu, w którym dziecko powinno się narodzić wpadają w depresję, która trwa nawet do późnej starości, mają koszmarne sny(np. ciała abortowanych dzieci). Niektóre kobiety wpadają w różne uzależnienia(alkoholizm ,narkotyki, hazard), by zagłuszyć swoje cierpienia, związane z utraconym dzieckiem. Drażnią ją dzieci, które posiadają jej znajomi lub rodzina, a które miałyby też tyle lat co jej dziecko. Dokonanie aborcji jest zabójstwem bezbronnego, własnego dziecka. Osoby wierzące mają świadomość, że każde poczęte dziecko posiada nieśmiertelną duszę, która żyje wiecznie, a nauka potwierdza iż w momencie poczęcia rozpoczęło się życie niepowtarzalnej istoty ludzkiej. 
> Polecam książkę "Mario.. dlaczego płaczesz? Cierpienia kobiet po aborcji". Książka ta powstała w oparciu o świadectwa cierpiących kobiet po aborcji z Grupy Terapeutycznej Rachel w Szwajcarii.


 Wychodzi na to,ze ja srednio co miesiac przed okresem mam syndrom poaborcyjny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pojechałam do szpitala,zrobili zabieg w środę,dzisiaj po miesiącu doszła paczka z wow,mogę ją odsprzedać trochę drożej niż placi sie na wow bo chce by mi sie zwróciło za art i recepte na art ktora cudem zdobylam,jestem z Łodzi camilacamila@vp.pl
> Te wow jest super jak sie ma farta,ja już drugi raz mam taka sama sytuacje ze nie doszla na czas a art to tez loteria bo musialam miec zabieg a raz musialam brac dwa razy ale bez zabiegu a i zostaly mi tez 4tbl art z tych dwoch opakaowań to moge dolaczyc do paczki z wow zawsze lepiej miec wiecej dla pewnosci


   Czy ja dobrze Cie zrozumialam? Chcesz,zeby ktos odkupil od Ciebie zestaw i do tego zaplacil za Artkrotec,ktory wykirzystalas i za recepte na niego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arht. 
Lena 603113465 kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pojechałam do szpitala,zrobili zabieg w środę,dzisiaj po miesiącu doszła paczka z wow,mogę ją odsprzedać trochę drożej niż placi sie na wow bo chce by mi sie zwróciło za art i recepte na art ktora cudem zdobylam,jestem z Łodzi camilacamila@vp.pl
> Te wow jest super jak sie ma farta,ja już drugi raz mam taka sama sytuacje ze nie doszla na czas a art to tez loteria bo musialam miec zabieg a raz musialam brac dwa razy ale bez zabiegu a i zostaly mi tez 4tbl art z tych dwoch opakaowań to moge dolaczyc do paczki z wow zawsze lepiej miec wiecej dla pewnosci


Hehehe no usmialam się naprawdę...art zdobyłaś sama dla siebie i Ty go wykorzystalas, wiec dlaczego ktos ma Ci za to placic, no bez jaj dziewczyno, takim ogloszeniem przebilas wszystkie... No ale zycze szybkiej transakcji; )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cwaniara nie ? Nie chcialo jej sie czekac na wow, sama wybrala arthrotec i lyzeczkowanie, i jeszcze jej zwroc kasę. Mogla przeciez poprosić Wow o receptę i kupiła by w DOZ za 50 zl Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cwaniara nie ? Nie chcialo jej sie czekac na wow, sama wybrala arthrotec i lyzeczkowanie, i jeszcze jej zwroc kasę. Mogla przeciez poprosić Wow o receptę i kupiła by w DOZ za 50 zl Arthrotec.


 Ale wy jesteście bezczelne, aż się wierzyć nie chce! 
Powinna wam za darmo oddać albo jeszcze lepiej - dopłacić, że łaskawie wezmiecie i przynieść pod same drzwi! 
Jak się nie podoba to nikt nie karze kupować od tej dziewczyny! 
Zresztą z tego co widać na pierwszy rzut oka po waszych wypowiedziach to żadna z was nie wydała więcej niż przysłowiowe 50 zł na Arthrotec nawet nie biorąc pod uwagę własnego zdrowia, itp.. Ewentualnie wyżebrałyście obniżenie darowizny od Wow lub WHW chociaż zapewne tak na prawdę wcale takie biedne nie jesteście i śmiało mogliście zapłacić całość. 
Biedni ludzie zazwyczaj mają honor, są uczciwi i nie wchodzą z buciorami w cudze sprawy bo mają dość własnych problemów! 
A wy tylko siedzicie na tym forum i tropicie kto według was napisał coś co się szanownym forumowym trollom nie spodoba. 
Przez was to forum całkiem straciło swoją formę bo większość osób po pierwszej lekturze kilku choćby stron boi się nawet napisać własnego posta i ucieka stąd gdzie pieprz rośnie!!! 
Beznadziejne, zadufane w sobie babska z dennym życiem, które bezmyślnie klepią w klawiaturę obrabiajac tylek innym. 
Zwłaszcza jedna jest tu taka (dobrze wiesz, że o Tobie mowa bo już wiele osób cie tu poznało!) frustratka od siedmiu boleści. 
Ani to wiedzy nie ma ani mądrości ani nawet kultury ale każdego wyzywa od cwaniar, itd.. 
ŻENADA!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrob bete, bedziesz miala pewnosc a ktory mialas tydzien


wczoraj zrobilam test wyszedl negatywnie.bylam w 4-5 tyg.poronilam samoistnie a tabletki wzielam zeby nic nie zostalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem . NOWY NR TEL PODAJE NA MAILU./ Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale wy jesteście bezczelne, aż się wierzyć nie chce! 
> Powinna wam za darmo oddać albo jeszcze lepiej - dopłacić, że łaskawie wezmiecie i przynieść pod same drzwi! 
> Jak się nie podoba to nikt nie karze kupować od tej dziewczyny! 
> Zresztą z tego co widać na pierwszy rzut oka po waszych wypowiedziach to żadna z was nie wydała więcej niż przysłowiowe 50 zł na Arthrotec nawet nie biorąc pod uwagę własnego zdrowia, itp.. Ewentualnie wyżebrałyście obniżenie darowizny od Wow lub WHW chociaż zapewne tak na prawdę wcale takie biedne nie jesteście i śmiało mogliście zapłacić całość. 
> Biedni ludzie zazwyczaj mają honor, są uczciwi i nie wchodzą z buciorami w cudze sprawy bo mają dość własnych problemów! 
> A wy tylko siedzicie na tym forum i tropicie kto według was napisał coś co się szanownym forumowym trollom nie spodoba. 
> Przez was to forum całkiem straciło swoją formę bo większość osób po pierwszej lekturze kilku choćby stron boi się nawet napisać własnego posta i ucieka stąd gdzie pieprz rośnie!!! 
> Beznadziejne, zadufane w sobie babska z dennym życiem, które bezmyślnie klepią w klawiaturę obrabiajac tylek innym. 
> Zwłaszcza jedna jest tu taka (dobrze wiesz, że o Tobie mowa bo już wiele osób cie tu poznało!) frustratka od siedmiu boleści. 
> ...


Wyobraz sobie ze zaplacilam cala darowizne do WHW i nie prosilam o obnizenie, i nie lubie poprostu takich osob ktore na cudzej krzywdzie wyzyskuja!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ja dobrze Cie zrozumialam? Chcesz,zeby ktos odkupil od Ciebie zestaw i do tego zaplacil za Artkrotec,ktory wykirzystalas i za recepte na niego?


tak,dokładnie tak-dobrze zrozumiałaś. Co w tym dziwnego? Nie jestem żadnym oszustem co wysyła wit C za 500zł nie żeruję na niczyjej naiwności i desperacji,tylko mam oryginalny zapakowany w kopertę nieotwierany zestaw z wow na którego wyczekałam się MIESIĄC w wielkim stresie i myślę,że jeśli ktoś chce sobie tego czekania i nerwów oszczędzić to bez problemu zapłaci więcej i będę zadowolona i ja i ona,która zestaw z wow otrzyma w ciągu dwóch dni albo i kilku godzin jak będzie z Łodzi a nie za 4 tygodnie.
Dziwne jesteście,ja bym jeszcze uściskała kogoś kto by mi ten miesiąc temu zaproponował na już zestaw z wow niezależnie od ceny,bo może bym nie oszczędziła na tym kasy ale oszczędziłabym nerwy i zdrowie.
Może wow w ogóle powinni wysyłać za darmo,mnie się czepiacie ? czepcie się wow 

Więc powtarzam camilacamila@vp.pl mam zestaw z wow do odsprzedania,jestem z Łodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie altruistki co oddałyby zestaw z wow za free albo symboliczne 50zł sprawdziłam na stronie poczty i ta pierwsza nadana miesiąc temu przesyłka,którą wow uznał za zagubiona przez co wysłali tę drugą którą chce sprzedać - ta pierwsza przesyłka jest w Warszawie wiec olaboga nie dość,że jestem cwana i bee to jeszcze będę miała na sprzedaż DWIE paczki z wow,zalejcie się żółcią,pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie altruistki co oddałyby zestaw z wow za free albo symboliczne 50zł sprawdziłam na stronie poczty i ta pierwsza nadana miesiąc temu przesyłka,którą wow uznał za zagubiona przez co wysłali tę drugą którą chce sprzedać - ta pierwsza przesyłka jest w Warszawie wiec olaboga nie dość,że jestem cwana i bee to jeszcze będę miała na sprzedaż DWIE paczki z wow,zalejcie się żółcią,pozdrawiam


Gdybys byla uczciwa, to bys tej drugiej paczki nie odbierala i wróciła by do womenek. No ale wypchaj sie kasą, tylko pamietaj, karma wraca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale zrozum dziewczyno podstawową kwestię, wow sprzedaje zestawy kobietom w potrzebie i tym im pomagają ja chcę zrobić dokładnie to samo!!! Jesteś prolife? To co tu robisz? Karma wraca? Mam taką nadzieję,teraz ja pomogę komuś,kiedyś ktoś mi. 
Jakby przesyłki dochodziły na czas nie było by takich sytuacji.
Żal mi ciebie,jeśli myślisz,że taaak się zwbogacę,napisz do wow że taaak się wzbogacają całe 80euro no zbrodnia.
Mam nadzieję,że kiedyś bedziesz w potrzebie i nie otrzymasz tej paczki tak jak ja nie otrzymałam.
Myślę,że dla kobiety z wpadką nie ma różnicy czy pieniądze za jej ratunek otrzyma wow czy ja,ważne że nie pozostanie w niechcianej ciąży.
Czep się sprzedawców,bo oni na tym zarabiają stale,mi się po prostu trafiła okazja.
Ciekawe czy gdybyś była teraz w ciąży i na now potrzebowała paczki z wow byś tak szczekała? i się mnie czepiała?
Jak sama potrzebowałaś pomocy z wow to im robiłaś wyrzuty że śmiom za to brać pieniądze? bo jak to tak płacić za tbl poronne? kto to słyszał?!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyy

> Ale zrozum dziewczyno podstawową kwestię, wow sprzedaje zestawy kobietom w potrzebie i tym im pomagają ja chcę zrobić dokładnie to samo!!! Jesteś prolife? To co tu robisz? Karma wraca? Mam taką nadzieję,teraz ja pomogę komuś,kiedyś ktoś mi. 
> Jakby przesyłki dochodziły na czas nie było by takich sytuacji.
> Żal mi ciebie,jeśli myślisz,że taaak się zwbogacę,napisz do wow że taaak się wzbogacają całe 80euro no zbrodnia.
> Mam nadzieję,że kiedyś bedziesz w potrzebie i nie otrzymasz tej paczki tak jak ja nie otrzymałam.
> Myślę,że dla kobiety z wpadką nie ma różnicy czy pieniądze za jej ratunek otrzyma wow czy ja,ważne że nie pozostanie w niechcianej ciąży.
> Czep się sprzedawców,bo oni na tym zarabiają stale,mi się po prostu trafiła okazja.
> Ciekawe czy gdybyś była teraz w ciąży i na now potrzebowała paczki z wow byś tak szczekała? i się mnie czepiała?
> Jak sama potrzebowałaś pomocy z wow to im robiłaś wyrzuty że śmiom za to brać pieniądze? bo jak to tak płacić za tbl poronne? kto to słyszał?!!


Co Ty wogole za przeproszeniem pieprzysz, dobra sprzedaj sobie te tabletki ale po jaka cholere chcesz zarobic jeszcze na art ktory Ty wykorzystalas co?az tak zachlanna jestes naprawdę???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 20 sztuk - 220 zł z przesyłką za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co Ty wogole za przeproszeniem pieprzysz, dobra sprzedaj sobie te tabletki ale po jaka cholere chcesz zarobic jeszcze na art ktory Ty wykorzystalas co?az tak zachlanna jestes naprawdę???


Bo po prostu chcę by mi się zwróciła kasa, bo tak własnie chce i nie rozumiem dlaczego cie to interesuje? 
Pani wyżej sprzedaje art wart 50zł za 220zł i co teraz? No nic bo to jej sprawa ile zarobi na załatwieniu leku komuś kto sam nie może. 
Gdyby nie wow i sprzedawcy to byśmy siedziały nieszczęśliwe z gromadką dzieci,co ci siedzi w tej głowie to nie wiem ale nawet na sraniu na stacji ktoś zarabia pobierając opłatę a srasz,płacisz i nie płaczesz a tu taki lament,że cwana,że zachłanna a co cię to w ogóle obchodzi??? Żegnam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzi o to, durna pipo, ze zaplacilas za jeden zestaw a dostaniesz dwa i opchasz dwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o to, durna pipo, ze zaplacilas za jeden zestaw a dostaniesz dwa i opchasz dwa


No i ciebie boli, niemiłosiernie bardzo to boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was zażywała zestaw z WoW w trzecim trymestrze? czy to w ogol podziała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was zażywała zestaw z WoW w trzecim trymestrze? czy to w ogol podziała?


   W trzecim trymestrze???!!! Oszalałaś dziewczyno?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.julia@protonmail.com

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC 

ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was zażywała zestaw z WoW w trzecim trymestrze? czy to w ogol podziała?


w trzecim trymestrze to zabójstwo i idzie się za to do więzienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o to, durna pipo, ze zaplacilas za jeden zestaw a dostaniesz dwa i opchasz dwa


zgadzam się, to zwykłe złodziejstwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zgadzam się, to zwykłe złodziejstwo


Jebniete baby,chore z zawiści,ja jestem poszkodowana bo nie otrzymalam zestawu na czas i musialam sie ratowac arthroteckiem i szpitalem a wstretne żółcią zalane babska pisza o złodziejstwie??? paranocja 

ps. złodziejstwo-kradzież zabór cudzej rzeczy w celu przywłaszczenia. Pod pojęciem zaboru rozumie się fizyczne wyjęcie rzeczy spod władztwa właściciela. Dotyczy to również przedmiotu pozostawionego przez niego w znanym mu miejscu w zamiarze późniejszego jej zabrania. Wymóg dokonania zaboru oznacza, że nie jest możliwa kradzież rzeczy znalezionej przez sprawcę lub jemu powierzonej  

Dawno tak nie pobłądziłam w internecie i dawno nie widziałąm takich troli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was zażywała zestaw z WoW w trzecim trymestrze? czy to w ogol podziała?


Tak podziała, w sensie wywoła poród żywego zdolnego (pod opieką lekarzy) do życia dziecka!!!
I to nie będzie pózna aborcja a poród

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl lub tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jebniete baby,chore z zawiści,ja jestem poszkodowana bo nie otrzymalam zestawu na czas i musialam sie ratowac arthroteckiem i szpitalem a wstretne żółcią zalane babska pisza o złodziejstwie??? paranocja 
> 
> ps. złodziejstwo-kradzież zabór cudzej rzeczy w celu przywłaszczenia. Pod pojęciem zaboru rozumie się fizyczne wyjęcie rzeczy spod władztwa właściciela. Dotyczy to również przedmiotu pozostawionego przez niego w znanym mu miejscu w zamiarze późniejszego jej zabrania. Wymóg dokonania zaboru oznacza, że nie jest możliwa kradzież rzeczy znalezionej przez sprawcę lub jemu powierzonej  
> 
> Dawno tak nie pobłądziłam w internecie i dawno nie widziałąm takich troli


Twoj próg inteligencji jest powalający!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was zażywała zestaw z WoW w trzecim trymestrze? czy to w ogol podziała?


Nie mi Ciè oceniac ale w takiej sytuacji lepiej bedzie urodzic i moze poprostu oddac, ludzmi nie ma co się przejmowac, pewnie boisz się przez to odrzucenia ale Ci co maja zostac przy Tobie to zostaną,bo branie zestawu w tak wysokiej ciazy to jest ryzyko i normalny porod, zastanow się poprostu nad tym, troche za pozno o tym pomyslalas. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jebniete baby,chore z zawiści,ja jestem poszkodowana bo nie otrzymalam zestawu na czas i musialam sie ratowac arthroteckiem i szpitalem a wstretne żółcią zalane babska pisza o złodziejstwie??? paranocja 
> 
> ps. złodziejstwo-kradzież zabór cudzej rzeczy w celu przywłaszczenia. Pod pojęciem zaboru rozumie się fizyczne wyjęcie rzeczy spod władztwa właściciela. Dotyczy to również przedmiotu pozostawionego przez niego w znanym mu miejscu w zamiarze późniejszego jej zabrania. Wymóg dokonania zaboru oznacza, że nie jest możliwa kradzież rzeczy znalezionej przez sprawcę lub jemu powierzonej  
> 
> Dawno tak nie pobłądziłam w internecie i dawno nie widziałąm takich troli


 Nie daj się dakej wkręcać w te polemiki. 
Każdej normalnie rozumujacej osobie wystarczy, że poczyta posty tych oszalalych bab i od razu będzie miała własną opinię! 
Zobacz sobie co one wyprawiają na tym forum już od wielu miesięcy jak nie lat - atakują każdego, kto ma do sprzedania coś więcej niż Arthrotec! 
Albo z miejsca oskarżają o oszustwo a jak to im nie wyjdzie bo ktoś jest w stanie udowodnić (czytaj: zrobić z nich goloslowne idiotki..), że żadnym oszustem nie jest i faktycznie wspomniane leki posiada to zaczyna się jazda jak to żeruje na krzywdzie innych. 
Ja jestem w takim razie bardzo ciekawa co powiecie np. o WOW ?!! 
Nie dość, że leki mają ZA DARMO od indyjskiego sponsora właściciela fabryki leków (jest o tym artykuł w necie!) to w dodatku pracują dla nich wolontariuszki, którym WOW nie płaci ani grosza za dyżury telefonicznie, mailowe, itd.. a za każdy jeden zestaw zgarniają kasę! 
Same podają statystyki, że do samej tylko Polski rocznie pchają 12.000 przesyłek! 
Policz sobie jaki to zarobek. 
To nie jest handel tylko pod ładną nazwą pod tytułem fundacja ????? 
Lepiej zastanówcie się nad tym albo nad osobami, które sprzedają żałosny polski Arthrotec po 300-500 zł. a nie przesladujecie dziewczynę, która ma do odsprzedaży jeden czy tam dwa zestawy. 
To jest tylko i wyłącznie sprawa jej i osoby, która je od niej kupi ile będą kosztowały!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie namawiacie żeby nie odkupywac zestawu od osób prywatnych tylko zamawiać od wow i czekać na przesyłkę. 
Tylko jak ja na przykład mam 10 tydzień i niech będę musiała czekać miesiąc na paczkę to co wezmiecie odpowiedzialność za to jak coś mi się stanie gdy będę brała leki przykładowo w 14 tygodniu? 
Co was tak na prawdę obchodzi na co ktoś kogo nawet nie znacie wydaje własne pieniądze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie namawiacie żeby nie odkupywac zestawu od osób prywatnych tylko zamawiać od wow i czekać na przesyłkę. 
> Tylko jak ja na przykład mam 10 tydzień i niech będę musiała czekać miesiąc na paczkę to co wezmiecie odpowiedzialność za to jak coś mi się stanie gdy będę brała leki przykładowo w 14 tygodniu? 
> Co was tak na prawdę obchodzi na co ktoś kogo nawet nie znacie wydaje własne pieniądze?


A dlaczego mamy brac za Ciebie odpowiedzialność? Chcialas miec aborcje wczesniej to trzeba bylo zamowic w czwartym tygodniu. Ja tak zrobilam, zamowilam od whw, czekalam szesc dni i bylo po sprawie. A zadnej mendzie zerujacej na kobiecym nieszczęściu nie dalabym złamanego grosza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Głupie tzipy! Nie podoba się, to nie musicie kupować od niej zestawu! Za,swoje nerwy niech sobie cene podwyzsza i uj wam to tego! Komys moze zalezec na czasie to dostanie zestaw triche drozej, ale w 2-dni a nie dwa tyg! Takue mundre jesteście. Wszystko wiecie, szkida tylko, ze w ujadaniu jestescie najleosze!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Głupie tzipy! Nie podoba się, to nie musicie kupować od niej zestawu! Za,swoje nerwy niech sobie cene podwyzsza i uj wam to tego! Komys moze zalezec na czasie to dostanie zestaw triche drozej, ale w 2-dni a nie dwa tyg! Takue mundre jesteście. Wszystko wiecie, szkida tylko, ze w ujadaniu jestescie najleosze!


O jejku jejku jakie Wy tutaj nerwu pokazujecie, chcesz to odkup od niej po temacie i czemu kogos obrazasz za to ze napisalam co mysli... I raczej to Ty musisz byc glupia i pusta sadzac po Twojej wypowiedzi. Pzdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczynhy ktoras robila zestaw w 8 tyg? jak poradzilyscie sobie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczynhy ktoras robila zestaw w 8 tyg? jak poradzilyscie sobie?


Zachęcam do czytania na maszwybor.net. Historie w różnych tygodniach, bez wyzwisk i prolajfow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zachęcam do czytania na maszwybor.net. Historie w różnych tygodniach, bez wyzwisk i prolajfow.


Dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczynhy ktoras robila zestaw w 8 tyg? jak poradzilyscie sobie?


Ja robilam ale zestawem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robilam ale zestawem


Mi dzis przyszedł zestaw. Jest cieżko w 8 tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi dzis przyszedł zestaw. Jest cieżko w 8 tyg?


Jak dla mnie to bylo jak wiekszy okres ale to kwestia indywidualna, wez ibuprom bo wzieciu miso i bedzie dobrze i oczywiscie ruszaj się to pojdzie szybciej, powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14 lipca poroniłam po art , sporo skrzepow krwi. Krew około 4 dni później jakiś tydzień plamienie krew  z brązowym śluzem . Dziś mamy 26, a ja mam nadal pozytywny test , druga kreska nie wyraźna . Dodał ,ze po poronieniu automatycznie ustały mdłości , ból piersi , wszystkie objawy ustąpiły . Nie robiłam bety stwierdziłam ,ze zbyt dużo tego było żeby się nie udało . Ile wam się utrzymywał pozytywny test po poronieniu ?

----------


## Amelia12345

Podbijam pytanie powyże,  po jakim czasie od poronienia najlepiej zrobić test ? Ja poroniłam w sobotę 22, dzisiaj 26.07 zrobiłam test i kreska nadal jest, nie jest mocno widoczna ale jest...piersi bołącznie trochę mniej w porównaniu z tym co było w tamtym tygodniuniu....czy to znak że wszystko się udano.  Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podbijam pytanie powyże,  po jakim czasie od poronienia najlepiej zrobić test ? Ja poroniłam w sobotę 22, dzisiaj 26.07 zrobiłam test i kreska nadal jest, nie jest mocno widoczna ale jest...piersi bołącznie trochę mniej w porównaniu z tym co było w tamtym tygodniuniu....czy to znak że wszystko się udano.  Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.


  Test może wychodzić pozytywny nawet do 5 tygodni po poronieniu.

----------


## Amelia12345

Czyli co teraz ? Czekać spokojnie i za kilka dni zrobić hcg? Żeby mieć pewność...ech  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli co teraz ? Czekać spokojnie i za kilka dni zrobić hcg? Żeby mieć pewność...ech


   Ja na Twoim miejscu już bym robiła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie za 170 zł.

----------


## Amelia12345

> Ja na Twoim miejscu już bym robiła.


I za ile dni powtórzyć badanie ? Pójdę jutro i zrobię,  kolejne w sobotę?

----------


## Amelia12345

> Ja na Twoim miejscu już bym robiła.


I za ile dni powtórzyć badanie ? Pójdę jutro i zrobię,  kolejne w sobotę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I za ile dni powtórzyć badanie ? Pójdę jutro i zrobię,  kolejne w sobotę?


Tak, np jutro i w sobote, lub w poniedziałek

----------


## Amelia12345

> Tak, np jutro i w sobote, lub w poniedziałek


Dziękuję za odpowiedzi bo ja czlowiek zostaje z tym sam to zaczyna po ścianach chodzić z nerwów... :Frown:

----------


## Amelia12345

> Tak, np jutro i w sobote, lub w poniedziałek


Dziękuję za odpowiedzi bo ja czlowiek zostaje z tym sam to zaczyna po ścianach chodzić z nerwów... :Frown:

----------


## Ratowniczka

Jezeli chcialaby ktoras to odsprzedam cale opakowanie 20 tabletek oryginalnym z apteki. Przesylka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Moj e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny przyszedł mi zestaw wow odkupiony od osoby prywatnej. Czy wam też smierdziala koperta??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Smierdziala????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam zestaw 12 tabletek za 170 zł. michael.hoss@wp.pl  nr tel. 501145676

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny przyszedł mi zestaw wow odkupiony od osoby prywatnej. Czy wam też smierdziala koperta??


Ja kiedyś odkupilam od dziewczyn y z tego forum i nic mi nie smierdzialo,a w blistrach masz normalnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podbijam pytanie powyże,  po jakim czasie od poronienia najlepiej zrobić test ? Ja poroniłam w sobotę 22, dzisiaj 26.07 zrobiłam test i kreska nadal jest, nie jest mocno widoczna ale jest...piersi bołącznie trochę mniej w porównaniu z tym co było w tamtym tygodniuniu....czy to znak że wszystko się udano.  Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.


Ja  15 lipca korzystałam z pomocy art i wszytko poszło ok, 2 dni po zrobiłam bete 3900 a po 48h 3400, krwawię od tamtej pory jak przy średnim okresie ze skrzepami.Dziś po wizycie u gin na USG wyszło puste jajeczko lekarz mówił że w jak niskiej ciąży (6tc ) powinno się to samo ładnie oczyścić bez interwencji. A test zrobiony dziś pokazuję wciąż 2 kreski. Więc chwilę trwa nim będzie tylko jedna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi bo ja czlowiek zostaje z tym sam to zaczyna po ścianach chodzić z nerwów...


Jak dziś robiłaś to następna po 48 h wskazana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie Arthrotec forte 20 szt, oryginał z apteki (kupiłam 2 a wykorzystałam jedno)  Najlepiej odbiór osobisty (Rzeszów) 200 zł jolanika@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czym smierdziala ta koperta??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny przyszedł mi zestaw wow odkupiony od osoby prywatnej. Czy wam też smierdziala koperta??


W oryginalnej kopercie Ci ta osoba wysłała?bo to bardzo dziwne ja dziś otrzymałam zestaw i nic mi nie smierdzialo

----------


## Pietrek

Potrzebuję pomocy dla kolegi... Znajdą się tabsy z Poznania ? Preferuje osobisty odbiór...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co kolega w ciąży??

----------


## Pietrek

> A co kolega w ciąży??


A to forum dla dzieci kostiumy z głupimi odpowiedziami widzę...będzie ciężko .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No nie wiem , ma taki dziwny zapach. Tak to wszystko jest okej poza tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to forum dla dzieci kostiumy z głupimi odpowiedziami widzę...będzie ciężko .


Szukasz poważnych stron o aborcji farmakologicznej? Poczytaj womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję pomocy dla kolegi... Znajdą się tabsy z Poznania ? Preferuje osobisty odbiór...


   A wysyłka nie wchodzi w grę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ma ktoś do odsprzedaży arthrotec? Błagam o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ma ktoś do odsprzedaży arthrotec? Błagam o pomoc.


  Ja mam, podaj maila - odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ma ktoś do odsprzedaży arthrotec? Błagam o pomoc.


jolanika@interia.pl wyślę za pobraniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jak ktoras z Was jechala do szpitala z rozpoczetym poronieniem to zostawili Was czy puscili do domu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania opakowanie Arthrotec forte marki Pfizer 20 szt, oryginał z apteki 200 zł jolanika@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jak ktoras z Was jechala do szpitala z rozpoczetym poronieniem to zostawili Was czy puscili do domu?


Jak uda Ci się być rano przyjęta i zrobią zabieg tego samego dnia to możesz się wypisać na własne żądanie w każdej chwili ale ja odczekałam 6h po zabiegu bo to jednak znieczulenie ogólne,ja miałam pecha bo przyjeli mnie na oddzial o 13tej dopiero i nie zrobili nic i musiałam tam zostać na noc żeby mi zaraz z rana zrobili zabieg ale ogólnie jak zabieg bez komplikacji to się wypisujesz i papa mnie chcieli jeszcze na druga noc zostawic pomimo ze wszystko ok  ale sie wypisalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie za 170 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jest ktoś na terenie Krakowa lub okolic kto miałby zestaw do sprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jest ktoś na terenie Krakowa lub okolic kto miałby zestaw do sprzedania?


Zamów na WHW,pewne źródło i szybka wysyłka,ja sswoją przesyłkę otrzymałam w ciągu 6 dni,i już jestem po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoras z Was zaluje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wątpię, zeby tu ktos żałował ( ja np nie) ale uważaj bo zaraz pojawi sie jakas Karolina, Anka czy inny ktos z netporadni i napisze ze aborcja to zlo, a ty bedziesz sie w piekle smażyć. Albo jeszcze lepiej, bedzie udawac zalujaca kobiete i pisac lzawe historie. Od siebie moge napisac, ze jesli 100% jestes pewna, to bedziesz czula tylko ulge i wolność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, 
Mam pytanko takie drobne - orientacyjne. 
Po jakim czasie od poronienia dostałyście okres? 
U mnie niebawem będzie leciał 3 tydzień. Cykl zawsze miałam dość długi, bo około 35 dni więc jeżeli nic się nie przestawiło to ciocia powinna mnie odwiedzić za jakiś tydzień. 
Jak było u was? Czy cykl owulacyjny się nie zmienił?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny chce was sie doradzic a mozw bardziej sie zapytac kto jakie by mial zdanie na to co napisze wiec moze zaczne od tego ze juz ponad rok moja mama nie zyje w tym roku dwa tygodnie temu tate pochowalam dziadkow tez juz nie mam mieszkam z narzeczonym od ponad roku utrzymywalismy sie z pomocy mojego taty czyli z renty i narzeczonego pieniedzy i jakos nam starczalo na wszystko a  teraz spoznia mi sie okres nie robilam jeszcze testu ale podejrzewam ze jestem w ciazy narazie jeszcze nic nie powiedzialam narzeczonemu i co dziennie mysle czy jak sie okaze ze jestem w ciazy to czy mam urodzic czy lepiej usunac ja nie pracuje teraz jestem na utrzymaniu narzeczonego mamy duzy dom na utrzymaniu nikt nam juz nie pomoze bo sam ma rodzicow co nie maja za wiele pieniedzy najbardziej sie bojo o to ze nie bedzie nas stac na utrzymanie dziecka ze nie poradzimy sobie z tym wszystkich jeszcze nie rozmawialam z narzeczonym pierw bym chciala co inni mysla o tym a moze ktos byl w takiej sytuacji slubu tez nie wezmiemy bo zalobe mamy a wesele bym chciala bo mam na to odlozone pieniadze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arth. pewnie, tanio 
kontakt e-mail : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek Arthrotec. Nie jestem żadną oszustką i nie bawię się w żadne wysyłanie z możliwością sprawdzenia. Odbiór tylko i wyłącznie w Warszawie i bliskich okolicach. Cena 500zł. Tel 515474409. Proszę o kontakt tylko z osobami zdecydowanymi. Udzielam pomocy telefonicznej podczas ( zabiegu)  też przez to przechodzilam wiem że jest dużo strachu więc udzielę pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

500 zl ? Zebys w pierdlu zgnila. Od womenek dostaje recepte na maila i mam art za 50 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek Arthrotec. Nie jestem żadną oszustką i nie bawię się w żadne wysyłanie z możliwością sprawdzenia. Odbiór tylko i wyłącznie w Warszawie i bliskich okolicach. Cena 500zł. Tel 515474409. Proszę o kontakt tylko z osobami zdecydowanymi. Udzielam pomocy telefonicznej podczas ( zabiegu)  też przez to przechodzilam wiem że jest dużo strachu więc udzielę pomocy.


  500 zl??!!! Ty chyba masz nie po kolei w glowie!!! 300 to juz jest gruba przesada. A tak przy okazji,to powodzenia w sprzedawaniu zycze - ja swojego za 170 juz pare miesiecy sprzedac nie moge.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę na 100%lub spotkam się osobiście. TEL.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek Arthrotec. Nie jestem żadną oszustką i nie bawię się w żadne wysyłanie z możliwością sprawdzenia. Odbiór tylko i wyłącznie w Warszawie i bliskich okolicach. Cena 500zł. Tel 515474409. Proszę o kontakt tylko z osobami zdecydowanymi. Udzielam pomocy telefonicznej podczas ( zabiegu)  też przez to przechodzilam wiem że jest dużo strachu więc udzielę pomocy.


Nie wierzę!!!!Poniosło Cię z tą ceną!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc?


Napisz do mnie jolanika@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek Arthrotec. Nie jestem żadną oszustką i nie bawię się w żadne wysyłanie z możliwością sprawdzenia. Odbiór tylko i wyłącznie w Warszawie i bliskich okolicach. Cena 500zł. Tel 515474409. Proszę o kontakt tylko z osobami zdecydowanymi. Udzielam pomocy telefonicznej podczas ( zabiegu)  też przez to przechodzilam wiem że jest dużo strachu więc udzielę pomocy.



 W sumie to strasznie nie lubię jak ktoś zagląda innym do portfela i komentuje na co wydają własną kasę ale faktycznie w tym przypadku troszkę poleciałaś z taką ceną za zwykły Arthrotec.  
Toż to jest warte 50 zł. Jasne, że teoretycznie wizyta u prywatnego lekarza też może kosztować żeby uzyskać receptę ale za samo wypisanie lekarz nie weźmie więcej niż 50-80 zł.. 
Oczywiście jeśli ktoś zechce to kupi od ciebie za 500 ale powiem prywatnie, ze sama jestem prawie 2 tygodnie po własnej kuracji i też kupowałam leki od osoby prywatnej. 
Co prawda zapłaciłam więcej ale za kompletny, oryginalny zestaw Mifepriston i Misoprostol. 
Leki w pudełeczkach, w listkach oryginalnych z ulotkami. W dodatku miałam do wyboru zestaw taki jak od wow lub whw (chyba nazywa sie on kombipack) albo oba leki w osobnych opakowaniach. 
Też odebrałam osobiście w dodatku od osoby, od której kupowałam już wcześniej cztery lata temu więc nie musiałam obawiać się zadnej nieuczciwości. 
Zresztą od niej za 450 zł. można kupić sobie Cytotec czyli czysty Misoprostol jeśli nie chce się wydawać lub się po prostu nie ma kasy na cały zestaw! 
Osobiście wolałabym Cytotec za 450 niż Arthrotec za 500. Albo jeszcze lepiej dołożyć te parę złotych i kupić sobie jednak cały zestaw żeby nie ryzykować, że wydasz kasę i dalej zostaniesz z problemem a w dodatku stracisz na to cenny czas!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje zestawu moze ktos ma do sprzedania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mogę wiedzieć skąd jesteś? Podalabys namiary na ta sprawdzona osobę? Bardzo zalezy mi na czasie



> W sumie to strasznie nie lubię jak ktoś zagląda innym do portfela i komentuje na co wydają własną kasę ale faktycznie w tym przypadku troszkę poleciałaś z taką ceną za zwykły Arthrotec.  
> Toż to jest warte 50 zł. Jasne, że teoretycznie wizyta u prywatnego lekarza też może kosztować żeby uzyskać receptę ale za samo wypisanie lekarz nie weźmie więcej niż 50-80 zł.. 
> Oczywiście jeśli ktoś zechce to kupi od ciebie za 500 ale powiem prywatnie, ze sama jestem prawie 2 tygodnie po własnej kuracji i też kupowałam leki od osoby prywatnej. 
> Co prawda zapłaciłam więcej ale za kompletny, oryginalny zestaw Mifepriston i Misoprostol. 
> Leki w pudełeczkach, w listkach oryginalnych z ulotkami. W dodatku miałam do wyboru zestaw taki jak od wow lub whw (chyba nazywa sie on kombipack) albo oba leki w osobnych opakowaniach. 
> Też odebrałam osobiście w dodatku od osoby, od której kupowałam już wcześniej cztery lata temu więc nie musiałam obawiać się zadnej nieuczciwości. 
> Zresztą od niej za 450 zł. można kupić sobie Cytotec czyli czysty Misoprostol jeśli nie chce się wydawać lub się po prostu nie ma kasy na cały zestaw! 
> Osobiście wolałabym Cytotec za 450 niż Arthrotec za 500. Albo jeszcze lepiej dołożyć te parę złotych i kupić sobie jednak cały zestaw żeby nie ryzykować, że wydasz kasę i dalej zostaniesz z problemem a w dodatku stracisz na to cenny czas!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam tabletki mogę wysłać z sprawdzeniem 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogę wiedzieć skąd jesteś? Podalabys namiary na ta sprawdzona osobę? Bardzo zalezy mi na czasie


 Oczywiście możesz wiedzieć - to żadna tajemnica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem dlaczego tylko pierwsze zdanie się opublikowało.. 
 W odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie - jestem z Warszawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogę wiedzieć skąd jesteś? Podalabys namiary na ta sprawdzona osobę? Bardzo zalezy mi na czasie


 Oczywiście możesz wiedzieć - to żadna tajemnica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem dlaczego nie mogę normalnie zamieścić posta.. 

Tylko pierwsze zdanie się ukazuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogę wiedzieć skąd jesteś? Podalabys namiary na ta sprawdzona osobę? Bardzo zalezy mi na czasie


 Oczywiście możesz wiedzieć - to żadna tajemnica ..
Jestem z Warszawy i z tego co się orientuję to ta osoba również ale jest problem bo ona nie życzy sobie żeby podawać namiary na nią a już na pewno nie na forum ..
Może podaj e-mail do siebie - napisze do Ciebie bezpośrednio i coś postaramy się wymyślić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

często się tu przewija w rozmowach, ze jest możliwość uzyskania recepty na  Arthrotec z WoW, poważnie jest taka opcja? czy jest ona płatna? czekam juz około tygodnia na przesyłkę od nich i ani widu ani słychu :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> często się tu przewija w rozmowach, ze jest możliwość uzyskania recepty na  Arthrotec z WoW, poważnie jest taka opcja? czy jest ona płatna? czekam juz około tygodnia na przesyłkę od nich i ani widu ani słychu



Tydzien to jeszcze nie dlugo. A gdzie jest na śledzeniu i do jakiego województwa idzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tydzien to jeszcze nie dlugo. A gdzie jest na śledzeniu i do jakiego województwa idzie?


tak, śledzę ją cały czas, cały czas ma statut "in transit", idzie do lubelskiego (bo do mnie nie moze dojść bo jak wiadomo do niektórych  województw nie dochodzą, myślę, że do tego czasu oszaleje :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> często się tu przewija w rozmowach, ze jest możliwość uzyskania recepty na  Arthrotec z WoW, poważnie jest taka opcja? czy jest ona płatna? czekam juz około tygodnia na przesyłkę od nich i ani widu ani słychu


 Przepraszam a teraz ja zapytam czym różni się Arthrotec kupiony w naszej polskiej aptece, od tego zamówienego
przez WoW ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam a teraz ja zapytam czym różni się Arthrotec kupiony w naszej polskiej aptece, od tego zamówienego
> przez WoW ?


przede wszystkim tym, ze nie zawsze ci się uda u lekarza u nas zdobyć receptę :Smile:  ja próbowałam i nie udało się, nie wiem moze mam jakąś malą siłę przebicia :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przede wszystkim tym, ze nie zawsze ci się uda u lekarza u nas zdobyć receptę ja próbowałam i nie udało się, nie wiem moze mam jakąś malą siłę przebicia


  Pytam bo mnie się udało zdobyć receptę na dwa opakowania przez koleżankę  (opiekuje się starsza babcia i chodzi z nią do reumatologa i tak się udało) tak w razie czego jakby jedna próba się nie udała i dlatego byłam ciekawa czy te leki jakoś różnią się od siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytam bo mnie się udało zdobyć receptę na dwa opakowania przez koleżankę  (opiekuje się starsza babcia i chodzi z nią do reumatologa i tak się udało) tak w razie czego jakby jedna próba się nie udała i dlatego byłam ciekawa czy te leki jakoś różnią się od siebie


Od WOW nie dostajesz Arthrotecu tylko RECEPTĘ na Arthrotec i mozesz go kupić za 50 zl w aptece. To rozwiazanie wlasnie dla tych ktorzy nie mogą sami zdobyc recepty, a nie chca nabijać kieszeni handlarzom. Po za tym oczywiscie mozesz tez od wow zamowic normalny zestaw mifepristone plus misoprostol.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, śledzę ją cały czas, cały czas ma statut "in transit", idzie do lubelskiego (bo do mnie nie moze dojść bo jak wiadomo do niektórych  województw nie dochodzą, myślę, że do tego czasu oszaleje


A sprawdzalas na sledzeniu poczty polskiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, 
> Mam pytanko takie drobne - orientacyjne. 
> Po jakim czasie od poronienia dostałyście okres? 
> U mnie niebawem będzie leciał 3 tydzień. Cykl zawsze miałam dość długi, bo około 35 dni więc jeżeli nic się nie przestawiło to ciocia powinna mnie odwiedzić za jakiś tydzień. 
> Jak było u was? Czy cykl owulacyjny się nie zmienił?


Jak w zegarku równo 28 dni. 
Owulacja Potwierdzona usg w pierwszym cyklu. Wszystko bez problemu u mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrzebuje rady pare dni temu 6 dokładnie zazylam 12 tabletek w pierwszym dniu pojawiło się krwawienie a od 3 dni bardzo boli mnie brzuch piersi ciągle bolą i plamie poradźcie czy tabletki nie zadzialaly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje rady pare dni temu 6 dokładnie zazylam 12 tabletek w pierwszym dniu pojawiło się krwawienie a od 3 dni bardzo boli mnie brzuch piersi ciągle bolą i plamie poradźcie czy tabletki nie zadzialaly


My tego nie wiemy. Musisz zrobic badania, zeby miec pewność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A sprawdzalas na sledzeniu poczty polskiej?


śledzę przez jakieś trzy strony :Smile:  cały czas status in transit, już chym chyba do tych indii na nogach doszła :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> śledzę przez jakieś trzy strony cały czas status in transit, już chym chyba do tych indii na nogach doszła


no niestety, taki jest czas oczekiwania, teraz okres urlopowy, to nawet dłużej. Poczytaj na maszwybor.net, tam też dziewczyny czekają na paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie Arthrotecu z polskiej apteki,szybka wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości saren77ka@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po raz drugi zazylam Art.tym razem pod język. I oprócz biegunki i delikatnego brązowego olśnienia nic. Co mam robić ? Co dalej ?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Plamienia *

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny po raz drugi zazylam Art.tym razem pod język. I oprócz biegunki i delikatnego brązowego olśnienia nic. Co mam robić ? Co dalej ?


Opcji jest kilka : urodzic, pojechac do kliniki na zabieg, próbować jeszcze z Arthroteciem, lub zamowic zestaw z WHW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny po raz drugi zazylam Art.tym razem pod język. I oprócz biegunki i delikatnego brązowego olśnienia nic. Co mam robić ? Co dalej ?


A zadnego krwawienia nie miałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za pierwszym razem miałam , a Tym razem nic. Jestem przerażona.. :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za pierwszym razem miałam , a Tym razem nic. Jestem przerażona.. :/


zamawiaj zestaw i nie czekaj, ja też dwa razy próbowalam z art i nic, a po zestawie poszlooo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy zamisat ibupromu moge w trakcie zazywać coś mocniejszego? jakis ketonal, poltram combo czy refastin?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy zamisat ibupromu moge w trakcie zazywać coś mocniejszego? jakis ketonal, poltram combo czy refastin?


Bez przesady, noge na zywca mają ci obcinac? Ja w 13 tc wzielam jeden ibum forte i tak niepotrzebnie, bo bol byl jak w okres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bez przesady, noge na zywca mają ci obcinac? Ja w 13 tc wzielam jeden ibum forte i tak niepotrzebnie, bo bol byl jak w okres.


ja w przypadku normalnego okresu zażywam poltram albo refastin a tu co druga historia to opisy, ze boli bardziej niż przypadku "normalnego " okresu stąd moje pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> śledzę przez jakieś trzy strony cały czas status in transit, już chym chyba do tych indii na nogach doszła


Czekałam trochę ponad 2 tyg i tez myślałam ze oszaleje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czekałam trochę ponad 2 tyg i tez myślałam ze oszaleje


I co ? Doczekałas sie???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co ? Doczekałas sie???


Tak, w czww dostałam paczkę. Musiałam jeszcze iść na pocztę i prosić o przekierowanie jej na moja miejscowość bo do mojego województwa nie wysyłali. Przez to ze tyle czekałam jeszcze jej nie wzięłam bo od piątku ciagle mamy w domu gości z okazji moich urodzin a jakoś nie czuje sie na siłach organizowania tego wszystkiego po wzięciu zestawu. Jutro działam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam . skuteczne - w rozsadnej cenie.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl
Moge wyslac zdjecia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak długo bolaly was piersi po poronieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamawiaj zestaw i nie czekaj, ja też dwa razy próbowalam z art i nic, a po zestawie poszlooo


 A mogłabyś mi powiedzieć skąd ten zestaw co zawiera ,długo się czeka ? Żeby już zbyt późno nie było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak długo bolaly was piersi po poronieniu?


W moim przypadku to z dnia na dzień był coraz mniejszy ból ale trwało to do tygodnia aż wszystko wróciło do normy Dziś minęło już 2 tygodnie i od wczoraj nie krwawię, jutro idę zrobić trzecią bete.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogłabyś mi powiedzieć skąd ten zestaw co zawiera ,długo się czeka ? Żeby już zbyt późno nie było.


Ja zamawialam z whw, dostajesz zestaw mifepristone i misoprostol, czekałam dokładnie 13 dni, a tydzień był 12. Wszystko doczytałam na maszwybor.net, tylko musisz najpierw się zalogować, bo nie cale forum da się przeczytać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę pomóc w potrzebie, odstąpię to co mi zostało (za nie duże pieniądze). Nie chce trzymać tego w domu a wyrzucić też nie chce,bo nie łatwo było zdobyte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę pomóc w potrzebie, odstąpię to co mi zostało (za nie duże pieniądze). Nie chce trzymać tego w domu a wyrzucić też nie chce,bo nie łatwo było zdobyte.


Jakie tabletki ile sztuk i cena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie tabletki ile sztuk i cena


Mam całe opakowanie 20 szt Arthrotecu forte za 150 zł sprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny doradźcie.  Po wzieciu tabletek dostalam tego samego dnia krwawienie ale ustalo i juz od tygodnia mam tylko lekkie plamienia z krwia. Ale nadal źle się czuję mam mdlosci i bolednosc piersi czy dlatego ze nie udalo się całkowicie poronic? Doradźcie coś czy powtórzyć zabieg z tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam całe opakowanie 20 szt Arthrotecu forte za 150 zł sprzedam


Jeżeli oferta nadal aktualna proszę o wiadomość na nr 500384971

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny doradźcie.  Po wzieciu tabletek dostalam tego samego dnia krwawienie ale ustalo i juz od tygodnia mam tylko lekkie plamienia z krwia. Ale nadal źle się czuję mam mdlosci i bolednosc piersi czy dlatego ze nie udalo się całkowicie poronic? Doradźcie coś czy powtórzyć zabieg z tab.


Najpierw zrób badania, betę lub usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam całe opakowanie za 170 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arth. w rozsądnej cenie. szybka wysyłka 
kontakt mailowy wioletta080@o2.pl
numer tel mogę podać na mailu Wiola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 781278014 anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Godzinę temu wzięłam pod język artrotec 4 tabletki rozpuściły się szybko smakowało jak kreda zdrętwiały mi gardło i język.Rdzeń wyrzuciłam.zastanawiam się za ile powinien zacząć działać bo póki co nic nie odczuwam  :Frown:

----------


## ...agdhshsh

3 tab co 4 godziny i tak 4 podejścia i nic tylko dreszcze sraczka i nic totalnie  po 1 dobie powtórka 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i znów nic oprócz sraczki nie do wytrzymania dodam że to 4 tydzień może 5 pozostaje wydać kupę kasy na zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 tab co 4 godziny i tak 4 podejścia i nic tylko dreszcze sraczka i nic totalnie  po 1 dobie powtórka 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i znów nic oprócz sraczki nie do wytrzymania dodam że to 4 tydzień może 5 pozostaje wydać kupę kasy na zabieg




Skąd wzięłaś tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - tanio, pewne
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o pomoc

jestem w 2 tyg ciąży, czy mogę zażywać arthotec? czy zadziała ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 tab co 4 godziny i tak 4 podejścia i nic tylko dreszcze sraczka i nic totalnie  po 1 dobie powtórka 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i znów nic oprócz sraczki nie do wytrzymania dodam że to 4 tydzień może 5 pozostaje wydać kupę kasy na zabieg


Czemu nie zamowisz zestawu z whw, taniej cie wyniesie niż zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam 4h temu i zaczęłam krwawić mam delikatny ból plbdzucja a krew jest  ciemno czerwona i są w miej skrzepy krwi czy to już znaczy ze zaczęło się poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze o pomoc
> 
> jestem w 2 tyg ciąży, czy mogę zażywać arthotec? czy zadziała ?


Ciaze liczy się od ostatniej miesiaczki, kiedy ty miałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciaze liczy się od ostatniej miesiaczki, kiedy ty miałaś?


ost 14 lipca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ost 14 lipca


I jak potwierdziłas ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam 4h temu i zaczęłam krwawić mam delikatny ból plbdzucja a krew jest  ciemno czerwona i są w miej skrzepy krwi czy to już znaczy ze zaczęło się poronienie?


Cos tam sie juz dzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brzuch boli coraz mocniej krwi tez coraz więcej wzięłam teraz druga dawkę.mam nadzieje ze wszystko mi się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak potwierdziłas ciążę?


Jeszcze jej nie potwierdzilam, jutro chce zrobic bete. Moze to smiesznie zabrzmi ale jetem pewna na 100 %. objawy sie zgadzaja jak nic. oczywiscie art wezme jak potwierdze. czy jak zrobie jutro bete to juz cos bedzie wiadomo?22

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze jej nie potwierdzilam, jutro chce zrobic bete. Moze to smiesznie zabrzmi ale jetem pewna na 100 %. objawy sie zgadzaja jak nic. oczywiscie art wezme jak potwierdze. czy jak zrobie jutro bete to juz cos bedzie wiadomo?22


Betę mozesz robić najwcześniej 10 dni po stosunku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Betę mozesz robić najwcześniej 10 dni po stosunku.


Czyli to juz czask w którym moge robic bete. Jesli sie potwierdzi to art w tak wczesnym stadium powinnien zadziałać bez problemu? Czy ilosc tabletek ma byc mniejsza? 

Nie podpisalas się wiec imiennie nie moge Ci podziekowac. dzięki ze zauważyłaś moje pytanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli to juz czask w którym moge robic bete. Jesli sie potwierdzi to art w tak wczesnym stadium powinnien zadziałać bez problemu? Czy ilosc tabletek ma byc mniejsza? 
> 
> Nie podpisalas się wiec imiennie nie moge Ci podziekowac. dzięki ze zauważyłaś moje pytanie.


Nie musisz mi dziekowac, daj znac jak wyszła beta. Jesli to ciaza to bardzo wczesna i poczekalabym do daty spodziewanej miesiaczki. Zaplodniona komórka mogla się nawet jeszcze nie zagniezdzic, jest teraz np jeszcze w jajowodzie i art nic tu nie zdziala.  Potwierdź porzadnie ciążę, zawsze zdazysz usunąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie musisz mi dziekowac, daj znac jak wyszła beta. Jesli to ciaza to bardzo wczesna i poczekalabym do daty spodziewanej miesiaczki. Zaplodniona komórka mogla się nawet jeszcze nie zagniezdzic, jest teraz np jeszcze w jajowodzie i art nic tu nie zdziala.  Potwierdź porzadnie ciążę, zawsze zdazysz usunąć.


Czy mogłabym się z Toba kontaktować nie przez forum ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy mogłabym się z Toba kontaktować nie przez forum ?


Mozesz mnie znaleźć jeszcze na maszwybor.net. Spotkasz tam tez wiecej doświadczonych kobiet. Na prywatnie pisanie niestety brakuje mi już czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mozesz mnie znaleźć jeszcze na maszwybor.net. Spotkasz tam tez wiecej doświadczonych kobiet. Na prywatnie pisanie niestety brakuje mi już czasu.


W pełni cie rozumiem na pewno masz wiele "podopiecznych" jutro zrobie bete i sie odezwe. imie ? pseudonim ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem Anka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem Anka


Milo mi, Karolina

----------


## ...agdhshsh

3 tab co 4 godziny i tak 4 podejścia i nic tylko dreszcze sraczka i nic totalnie  po 1 dobie powtórka 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i znów nic oprócz sraczki nie do wytrzymania dodam że to 4 tydzień może 5 pozostaje wydać kupę kasy na zabieg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 tab co 4 godziny i tak 4 podejścia i nic tylko dreszcze sraczka i nic totalnie  po 1 dobie powtórka 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i znów nic oprócz sraczki nie do wytrzymania dodam że to 4 tydzień może 5 pozostaje wydać kupę kasy na zabieg


   To,że Tobie się nie udało, to nie znaczy, że nie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wydalilam takie coś razem z krwia co wygladalo jak błona jakaś żółtawa dosc duża jak pileczka tylko płaskie  to chyba jajo nie mam jak dać zdjęcia niestety ale Teraz wiem ze poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu jest to co ze mnie wyszło [/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3 tab co 4 godziny i tak 4 podejścia i nic tylko dreszcze sraczka i nic totalnie  po 1 dobie powtórka 4 tabletki co 3 godziny i znów nic oprócz sraczki nie do wytrzymania dodam że to 4 tydzień może 5 pozostaje wydać kupę kasy na zabieg


Jak ktoś chce o coś zapytać to zaglądam tu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To,że Tobie się nie udało, to nie znaczy, że nie działa.


No tak ale ostrzegam poprostu

----------


## Aghjkkx

Głowa mi wysiada dzisiaj lekarz zobaczymy ile monet będzie chciał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogromna prośba, miałby ktoś na sprzedaż zestaw z WOW na terenie kraju? Cena w zasadzie nie gra roli, zamówić bezpośrednio od WOW nie wchodzi w grę bo nasze jedyne kody pocztowe sa z Krakowa gdzie jak na samej stronie pisze paczki nie dochodzą. Błagam, pomóżcie, napiszcie tu albo skontaktujcie sie ze mna na 508455640

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ogromna prośba, miałby ktoś na sprzedaż zestaw z WOW na terenie kraju? Cena w zasadzie nie gra roli, zamówić bezpośrednio od WOW nie wchodzi w grę bo nasze jedyne kody pocztowe sa z Krakowa gdzie jak na samej stronie pisze paczki nie dochodzą. Błagam, pomóżcie, napiszcie tu albo skontaktujcie sie ze mna na 508455640


Przeciez mozesz zamowic od WHW, ja tez jestem z małopolskiego i wysłaly mi paczke nierejestrowana, czekalam 7 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie w rozsądnej cenie : m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny... Wiem, że to może nie jest najlepsze miejsce, ale szukam kogoś, kto rozwieje moje wszelkie wątpliwości. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 1 lipca, cykl 31 dni. Powinnam już mieć okres, a nadal nie mam... Nie odczuwam żadnych towarzyszących mu zawsze objawów, takich jak ból brzucha i bolesne piersi. Seks był 3 tygodnie temu, w prezerwatywie. Partner mówił, że nie pękła. Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo, że to ciąża? Strasznie się denerwuję, bo nie jestem jeszcze gotowa, aby zostać matką...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak mamy rozwiac twoje "wszelkie wątpliwości" ? Mamy rozlozyc karty i cos z nich wyczytac? A moze myslisz, ze ktoś ma tu szklaną kulę i potrafi luknac do twojej macicy i stwierdzić ciążę? No blagam, do łóżka to wiedzialas jak isc, a testu ciazowego nie potrafisz zrobic ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny... Wiem, że to może nie jest najlepsze miejsce, ale szukam kogoś, kto rozwieje moje wszelkie wątpliwości. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 1 lipca, cykl 31 dni. Powinnam już mieć okres, a nadal nie mam... Nie odczuwam żadnych towarzyszących mu zawsze objawów, takich jak ból brzucha i bolesne piersi. Seks był 3 tygodnie temu, w prezerwatywie. Partner mówił, że nie pękła. Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo, że to ciąża? Strasznie się denerwuję, bo nie jestem jeszcze gotowa, aby zostać matką...


Zrób test i będzie wiadomo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 20 szt Arthrotecu.
220 zl z przesylką za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości 
bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeszłam wczoraj cały zabieg tabletkami, po 3 dawce czułam ze cos większego ze mnie wyleciało do toalety, i na pewno było cięższe bo od razu poleciało z pluskiem na dno. Krwawię od wczoraj jak przy miesiączce, dalej czuje kłucie w podbrzuszu a piersi przestały całkiem bolec i widocznie maleją wiec jestem praktycznie przekonana ze sie udało, jak myślicie? I pytanie, chce iść w sobotę do ginekologa zeby mieć 100% pewności. Nie bedzie to za wcześnie? 3 dni po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ania Jestes !!!!!

Zrobiłam BETE wynik 1,20	mIU/ml co to może znaczyć ??
karo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ania Jestes !!!!!
> 
> Zrobiłam BETE wynik 1,20	mIU/ml co to może znaczyć ??
> karo


22
 Nie jestem ania. Ale z tego co wiem to wynik powyżej 10 oznacza ciążę ja na twoim miejscu powtorzylam bym badania za 2 dni i zobaczysz czy wzrasta czy maleje.  Badz zrob badanie usg u ginekologa i będziesz miala 100 procentową pewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 22
>  Nie jestem ania. Ale z tego co wiem to wynik powyżej 10 oznacza ciążę ja na twoim miejscu powtorzylam bym badania za 2 dni i zobaczysz czy wzrasta czy maleje.  Badz zrob badanie usg u ginekologa i będziesz miala 100 procentową pewność


Na usg jest zdecydowanie za wcześnie, od stosunku minęło ok 11 dni. a jestem 6 dni przed planowana miesiączka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A test ciazowy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A test ciazowy?


juz zrobilam trzy, kazdy negatywny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> juz zrobilam trzy, kazdy negatywny


Za 2 dni powtorz betę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za 2 dni powtorz betę


W sobote nie bede miala za bardzo jak, jak powtórze jutro to wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę ze tak przynajmniej zobaczysz czy maleje czy wzrasta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myślę ze tak przynajmniej zobaczysz czy maleje czy wzrasta


Ostatnie pytanie   :Smile:  jesli dzis wyszla 1,2 i jutro zrobie ponownie i bedzie w stałym miejscu to znaczy ze nie jestem w ciazy, jeśli natomiast drgnie w gore to juz wiadomka ze trzeba dzialac z art

----------


## Natalia2018

Która z was bierze dziś? Napiszcie która już  za sobą a która jeszcze nie? Podajcie jakiegoś @ by nie pisać na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

0,0- 5,0 ujemny
1-10 tydz <1,2 >225 000,00
11-15 tydz 16 995,65 > 225 000,00
16-22 tydz 6 860,23 > 225 000,00
23-40 tydz 1 583,40 65 911,38

Moze to coś ci pomoże.  Jak jutro powtorzysz badanie mysle cos drgnie. Wg mnie jestes w ciazy ale zrob badanie zanim wezmiesz art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 0,0- 5,0 ujemny
> 1-10 tydz <1,2 >225 000,00
> 11-15 tydz 16 995,65 > 225 000,00
> 16-22 tydz 6 860,23 > 225 000,00
> 23-40 tydz 1 583,40 65 911,38
> 
> Moze to coś ci pomoże.  Jak jutro powtorzysz badanie mysle cos drgnie. Wg mnie jestes w ciazy ale zrob badanie zanim wezmiesz art


Mialam napisac ze nie jestes w ciazy ponizej 5 to brak dzidzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam napisac ze nie jestes w ciazy ponizej 5 to brak dzidzi


o BOZE az sie zapalilam jak pochodnia jak zobaczylam Twoja wcześniejsza odp uffffff

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj o 22 wzięłam cytotec 3 dawki po 4 tabletki pod język,  miałam skurcze, biegunki, wyższa temperaturę ale do tego momentu nie dostałam żadnego krwawienia tylko miałam delikatne plamienie. Co mam robić dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny... Wiem, że to może nie jest najlepsze miejsce, ale szukam kogoś, kto rozwieje moje wszelkie wątpliwości. Ostatnią miesiączkę miałam 1 lipca, cykl 31 dni. Powinnam już mieć okres, a nadal nie mam... Nie odczuwam żadnych towarzyszących mu zawsze objawów, takich jak ból brzucha i bolesne piersi. Seks był 3 tygodnie temu, w prezerwatywie. Partner mówił, że nie pękła. Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo, że to ciąża? Strasznie się denerwuję, bo nie jestem jeszcze gotowa, aby zostać matką...


Najprościej będzie zrobić test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak by ktoś chciał ten arth bo miałam więcej kupione. Z paczki użyłam 4 szt więc zostało 16. Chciałam żeby Macica lepiej się oczyscila dlatego wzięłam dodatkowe 4 szt do tego zestawu z whw. Cena  120 zł.  Będę miała na usg. Może ktoś chętny


Hej masz moze jeszcze te tabletki na sprzedaż?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne...
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933


Witaj,  mam pytanko czy posiadasz jeszcze te tabletki na sprzedaż?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec mi się już nie przyda... 20 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj o 22 wzięłam cytotec 3 dawki po 4 tabletki pod język,  miałam skurcze, biegunki, wyższa temperaturę ale do tego momentu nie dostałam żadnego krwawienia tylko miałam delikatne plamienie. Co mam robić dalej?


Możesz po prostu nie brać więcej tabletek, może warto dać sobie szansę na urodzenie dziecka.
Czy ktoś mówił Ci o syndromie poaborcyjnym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec mi się już nie przyda... 20 tabletek.


Posiadasz na sprzedaż?  Ile chcesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w. n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadasz na sprzedaż?  Ile chcesz?


Nie mam tylko jedno opakowanie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz po prostu nie brać więcej tabletek, może warto dać sobie szansę na urodzenie dziecka.
> Czy ktoś mówił Ci o syndromie poaborcyjnym?


Skoro próbowała poronic szansę na urodzenie zdrowego dziecka są małe..  
Dlatego warto zamawiać zestawy z Wow one są niezawodne..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam taka sprawę, bo dzisiaj próbowałam zrobić przelew z konta bankowego na WHW i wpisujc nr konta bankowego organizacji ciagle wyskakuje ze nie ma takiego nr konta. Co mam zrobić?  Potrzebuje jak najszybciej zamówić zestaw tabletek. Help

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny :Smile:  jeśli któraś potrzebuje mam na sprzedaż zestaw z Women on web. Dotarł do mnie w poniedziałek a w sobotę użyłam Arthrotecu który mi pomógł więc chętnie odsprzedam ten zestaw. Zostaloi również 8tabletek Arthrotecu. Mój mail karolina_jaroszewska@o2.pl. Piszcie to wyślę Wam zdjęcia zestaw jest na 100%oryginalny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadasz na sprzedaż?  Ile chcesz?


  Ja mam. Odsprzedam za 170 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeszłam wczoraj cały zabieg tabletkami, po 3 dawce czułam ze cos większego ze mnie wyleciało do toalety, i na pewno było cięższe bo od razu poleciało z pluskiem na dno. Krwawię od wczoraj jak przy miesiączce, dalej czuje kłucie w podbrzuszu a piersi przestały całkiem bolec i widocznie maleją wiec jestem praktycznie przekonana ze sie udało, jak myślicie? I pytanie, chce iść w sobotę do ginekologa zeby mieć 100% pewności. Nie bedzie to za wcześnie? 3 dni po zabiegu?


Odpowie ktoś na moje pytanie? Wizyta jednak umówiona na wtorek czyli 6 dni po zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do mojego postu wyżej dodam że piersi wróciły już do normalnych rozmiarów jakie miały przed zajściem w ciąże. Byłam w 4 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do mojego postu wyżej dodam że piersi wróciły już do normalnych rozmiarów jakie miały przed zajściem w ciąże. Byłam w 4 tygodniu.


   Nie będzie za wcześnie. A na moje to raczej na pewno poroniłaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ja jestem zainteresowana tym zestawem tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny jeśli któraś potrzebuje mam na sprzedaż zestaw z Women on web. Dotarł do mnie w poniedziałek a w sobotę użyłam Arthrotecu który mi pomógł więc chętnie odsprzedam ten zestaw. Zostaloi również 8tabletek Arthrotecu. Mój mail karolina_jaroszewska@o2.pl. Piszcie to wyślę Wam zdjęcia zestaw jest na 100%oryginalny


Hej ja jestem zainteresowana na 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ja jestem zainteresowana tym zestawem tabletek


Pisz na maila  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zazylam art.  W poprzedni piątek , bez bólu bez niczego większego oprócz biegunki. Następnego dnia plemienia , i wczoraj krwawienie jak na miesiaczke , a dzisiaj straszny ból brzucha przez jakąś godzinę ,krwawienie było dalej do tego skrzep wielkości nawet  nie połowy pięsci. Czy to mogło znaczyć , co tak bym chciała bardzo aby oznaczało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zazylam art.  W poprzedni piątek , bez bólu bez niczego większego oprócz biegunki. Następnego dnia plemienia , i wczoraj krwawienie jak na miesiaczke , a dzisiaj straszny ból brzucha przez jakąś godzinę ,krwawienie było dalej do tego skrzep wielkości nawet  nie połowy pięsci. Czy to mogło znaczyć , co tak bym chciała bardzo aby oznaczało ?


Dodam ,ze 5-6 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisz na maila


Wysłałam Ci dwa maila, mam nadzieje ze dostałaś ☺️

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysłałam Ci dwa maila, mam nadzieje ze dostałaś ☺️


Tak tylko załączyłem Ci zdjęcia i Coś mi się długo wysyła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak tylko załączyłem Ci zdjęcia i Coś mi się długo wysyła


Załączyłam  :Smile:  22

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zazylam art.  W poprzedni piątek , bez bólu bez niczego większego oprócz biegunki. Następnego dnia plemienia , i wczoraj krwawienie jak na miesiaczke , a dzisiaj straszny ból brzucha przez jakąś godzinę ,krwawienie było dalej do tego skrzep wielkości nawet  nie połowy pięsci. Czy to mogło znaczyć , co tak bym chciała bardzo aby oznaczało ?


Ja poroniłam 3 tyg po wzięciu art. Bylam w 5-6tyg i tego poronienia nie można bylo pomylic z niczym innym - okropny ból, chec wymiotów, biegunka i duze plum do muszli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie jakieś pewne źródło od którego można kupić Art? Zamówiłam z zestaw z WOW , ale boję się , że nie przyjdzie i chciałabym być "ubezpieczona" .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Mam dwoje dorosłych dzieci , przez ponad 20 lat brałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne , i zachciało mi się dbać o zdrowie . Trzy miesiące temu przestałam je zażywać... No i cóż.... na wczasach nas poniosło (małżeństwo z 25 letnim stażem) . Ciąża 4 tydz . Prędzej mi do zostania babcią , a nie matką ... koszmar. Czy jeśli zamówię tabletki ze strony women on web , to dotrą ? Woj. Zachodniopomorskie . Za dużo się naczytałam na różnych forach i już zgłupiałam . 

ps
byłam u ginekologa i był zdziwiony , że w tym wieku i tak szybko "zaszłam" , wylądowałam też na pogotowiu z mega bólami brzucha (nie poroniłam ) i lekarze też byli w szoku . Jak pech to pech . 
Jest jeden plus , który nam się podoba : znowu mam fajne cycki  :Wink:  - żart , mam nadzieję , że nikogo nie urazi .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek ( posiadam paragon z apteki ) oraz sprzedam zestaw z Wow oryginalny . Jednak się rozmyslalam i mi się już nie przyda .
natalia.am@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie . Mam dwoje dorosłych dzieci , przez ponad 20 lat brałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne , i zachciało mi się dbać o zdrowie . Trzy miesiące temu przestałam je zażywać... No i cóż.... na wczasach nas poniosło (małżeństwo z 25 letnim stażem) . Ciąża 4 tydz . Prędzej mi do zostania babcią , a nie matką ... koszmar. Czy jeśli zamówię tabletki ze strony women on web , to dotrą ? Woj. Zachodniopomorskie . Za dużo się naczytałam na różnych forach i już zgłupiałam . 
> 
> ps
> byłam u ginekologa i był zdziwiony , że w tym wieku i tak szybko "zaszłam" , wylądowałam też na pogotowiu z mega bólami brzucha (nie poroniłam ) i lekarze też byli w szoku . Jak pech to pech . 
> Jest jeden plus , który nam się podoba : znowu mam fajne cycki  - żart , mam nadzieję , że nikogo nie urazi .



Kochana z tym województwem jest chyba jakiś problem..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie jakieś pewne źródło od którego można kupić Art? Zamówiłam z zestaw z WOW , ale boję się , że nie przyjdzie i chciałabym być "ubezpieczona" .


   Mogę Ci odsprzedać. Na wszelki wypadek kupiłam 2 opakowania, jedno mi zostało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. 
prosze o porade
wczoraj robilam bete wynik 1,20 
dzis powtórzylam, wiem ze powinno sie po 48h ale stwierdziłam ze jak min ruszy to znaczy to co znaczy
dzis wynik taki sam 1,20. czyli wiadome ze nie mam sie czym martwic. ale czy napewno dzis jestem dop 5 dzien do miesiaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę Ci odsprzedać. Na wszelki wypadek kupiłam 2 opakowania, jedno mi zostało.


Poproszę o kontakt gosia.gsssiia@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktos z was mial podobna sytuacje do mojej ze po zamowieniu lekow wczesnoporonnych i to okolo roku temu policja wezwala go w charakterze swiadka ? Troche obawiam sie bo zamawialem na siebie te laki a moja dziewczyna ja zażyła to bylo jak juz pisalem okolo roku temu i dlaczego teraz ktos mnie wzywa na swiadka po takim czasie ;/ Prosze o komentowanie tylko osob ktore mialy podobna sytuacje. Dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z Wow 90 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie . Mam dwoje dorosłych dzieci , przez ponad 20 lat brałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne , i zachciało mi się dbać o zdrowie . Trzy miesiące temu przestałam je zażywać... No i cóż.... na wczasach nas poniosło (małżeństwo z 25 letnim stażem) . Ciąża 4 tydz . Prędzej mi do zostania babcią , a nie matką ... koszmar. Czy jeśli zamówię tabletki ze strony women on web , to dotrą ? Woj. Zachodniopomorskie . Za dużo się naczytałam na różnych forach i już zgłupiałam . 
> 
> ps
> byłam u ginekologa i był zdziwiony , że w tym wieku i tak szybko "zaszłam" , wylądowałam też na pogotowiu z mega bólami brzucha (nie poroniłam ) i lekarze też byli w szoku . Jak pech to pech . 
> Jest jeden plus , który nam się podoba : znowu mam fajne cycki  - żart , mam nadzieję , że nikogo nie urazi .


Witaj!!!!!
Masz fajne poczucie humoru!!!! Super!!!
Już trochę przeszliście razem. I szpital i ginekologa. I dalej jesteście razem. 
Nie pomyślałaś, że może właśnie tak ma być. A Ty i Twój mąż poczujecie się młodzi, i do czegoś jeszcze zdolni.
Widać z Twojego opisu, że Wasz maluch jest silny a nawet bardzo silny i chce żyć.
Wszystko w Waszych rękach i decyzjach. 
Ja życzę Wam najlepszej z możliwych decyzji i serdecznie pozdrawiam.

Jeżeli chcecie pogadać jestem. 



Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie . Mam dwoje dorosłych dzieci , przez ponad 20 lat brałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne , i zachciało mi się dbać o zdrowie . Trzy miesiące temu przestałam je zażywać... No i cóż.... na wczasach nas poniosło (małżeństwo z 25 letnim stażem) . Ciąża 4 tydz . Prędzej mi do zostania babcią , a nie matką ... koszmar. Czy jeśli zamówię tabletki ze strony women on web , to dotrą ? Woj. Zachodniopomorskie . Za dużo się naczytałam na różnych forach i już zgłupiałam . 
> 
> ps
> byłam u ginekologa i był zdziwiony , że w tym wieku i tak szybko "zaszłam" , wylądowałam też na pogotowiu z mega bólami brzucha (nie poroniłam ) i lekarze też byli w szoku . Jak pech to pech . 
> Jest jeden plus , który nam się podoba : znowu mam fajne cycki  - żart , mam nadzieję , że nikogo nie urazi .


Masz jeszcze druga, bliźniacza organizacje, WHW, womenhelp.org - od nich dochodzą wszędzie. Poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net. Mi wysłały do śląskiego a WOW nie chcialy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, może ktoś sprzeda 4 sztuki Arthro niedrogo? Jedna kobieta już mnie oszukała. youvegotmessage@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poproszę o kontakt gosia.gsssiia@interia.pl


Proszę przemyśl to jeszcze. Aborcja zawsze niesie negatywne skutki dla psychiki kobiety (o czym środowiska feministyczne nie mówią). W podjęciu decyzji może pomóc film "Każde życie jest cudem" dostępny w całości na youtube. 

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek ( posiadam paragon z apteki ) oraz sprzedam zestaw z Wow oryginalny . Jednak się rozmyslalam i mi się już nie przyda .
> natalia.am@wp.pl


Witaj!!!!!!
 Gratuluję, że się rozmyśliłaś.
 Bardzo cieszę się z Twojej decyzji.
Ale proszę , jeśli możesz podejmij następną dobrą decyzje i nie przekazuj dalej tych śmiercionośnych tabletek.
Co tam te pieniądze, które stracisz, ale nie przyczynisz się do niewinnej śmierci.
Pozdrawiam Cię. Pamiętaj dobro wraca do człowieka podwójnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteście dziewczyny? Za chwilę nam zamiar wziąć art. Jestem sparaliżowany boję się tego co się będzie ze mną działo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteście dziewczyny? Za chwilę nam zamiar wziąć art. Jestem sparaliżowany boję się tego co się będzie ze mną działo.


   Nic sie nie boj,wszystko bedzie dobrze. Nie taki diabel straszny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy to pchychika czy już mnie to zimno dreszcze dopada boję się panicznie że się nie uda albo że wyląduje w szpitalu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy ktos z was mial podobna sytuacje do mojej ze po zamowieniu lekow wczesnoporonnych i to okolo roku temu policja wezwala go w charakterze swiadka ? Troche obawiam sie bo zamawialem na siebie te laki a moja dziewczyna ja zażyła to bylo jak juz pisalem okolo roku temu i dlaczego teraz ktos mnie wzywa na swiadka po takim czasie ;/ Prosze o komentowanie tylko osob ktore mialy podobna sytuacje. Dziekuje


 Mam właśnie identyczną sytuację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te tabletki ssać czy same mają się rozpuścić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam wezwanie na policję!  

Zostaw proszę swój e-mail i porozmawiamy tam. 

Będę wdzięczna za szybką odpowiedź gdyż umieram ze strachu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy to pchychika czy już mnie to zimno dreszcze dopada boję się panicznie że się nie uda albo że wyląduje w szpitalu


   Spokojnie,nie wpadaj w panike. Nawet jak trafisz do szpitala,to nic takiego. Nie ma co sie bac szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też mam wezwanie na policję!  
> 
> Zostaw proszę swój e-mail i porozmawiamy tam. 
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za szybką odpowiedź gdyż umieram ze strachu!


 A skad wiesz,ze to dotyczy akurat tej sprawy? Przeciez na wezwaniu nie pisza w jakiej sprawie wzywaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę dłużej przytrzymać te tabletki niż pół godziny prócz tego że robi mi się zimno nic się nie dzieje boję się że nie dopuściły się do końca teraz wypluc to twarde a reszta?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry . "Problem rozwiązał się sam " , dzisiaj w nocy poroniłam , dziękuję Wam za pomoc i wsparcie . Pamiętajcie , że w tych sprawach nie można liczyć na facetów . Do póki sama dbałam o antykoncepcję wszystko było ok , a kto potem ma problem ? Oni ? Szkoda nerwów .
 Pozdrawiam Was ciepło i serdecznie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po jakim czasie od poronienia dostslyscie okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z Wow 90 euro . Ktoś zainteresowany ??

----------


## NiTe zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny po jakim czasie od poronienia dostslyscie okres?


Lekarz na wizycie robiąc mi  usg powiedział że jestem tak czysta jak po miesiączce że miesiączkę dostanę mniej-więcej za 28 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś odstąpić 2 tabletki miso w jakiejkolwiek formie? Nie doczyściłam się a już nie mam kasy na  wykupienie cyto (kosztuje ponad 500 zł)
Warszawa mail heyah72@wp.pl
Może ktoś poratuje- odwdzieczę się....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ANIOŁEK, a osprzedałabyś mi jedną dawkę, a jeśli nie, to całą resztę tabletek? youvegotmessage@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec20 tabletek 200 zł plus kw , zestaw z Wow 90 euro plus kw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec 20 szt m.szy93@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem z spr lizak18@onet.pl lub 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny 
bardzo prosze o porade
wczoraj robilam bete wynik 1,20 
dzis powtórzylam, wiem ze powinno sie po 48h ale stwierdziłam ze jak min ruszy to znaczy to co znaczy
dzis wynik taki sam 1,20. czyli wiadome ze nie mam sie czym martwic. ale czy napewno dzis jestem dop 5 dzien do miesiaczki

----------


## ratownik cpr

Jestem ratownikiem pomagam dziewczynom kture wpadły  zabieg trwa ok 2 h bez bolesny tzn farmakologiczny WROCŁA 63400493  gg

----------


## ratownik cpr

Jestes nieletnia zwruc sie  pomogę porobic badania i pozbędziemy sie problemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ratownik z taką ortografią?? Strach się bać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem ratownikiem pomagam dziewczynom kture wpadły  zabieg trwa ok 2 h bez bolesny tzn farmakologiczny WROCŁA 63400493  gg


    Przepraszam bardzo, a co z Ciebie za ratownik? I jaki to zabieg farmakologiczny trwający 2 godziny? A! I ciekawe ile sobie za niego życzysz....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię kilka tabletek Arthro, może komuś zostały po zabiegu? youvegotmessage@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam bardzo, a co z Ciebie za ratownik? I jaki to zabieg farmakologiczny trwający 2 godziny? A! I ciekawe ile sobie za niego życzysz....


Pewnie to taki "zabieg" że upija dziewczynę, gwalci i wyrzuca z samochodu w lesie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię kilka tabletek Arthro, może komuś zostały po zabiegu? youvegotmessage@wp.pl


    A ile potrzebujesz?

----------


## firma1991

Recepty na art  wizyta 70 pln tylko wrovław i okolice

----------


## firma1991

Recepty 70 pln wrocław firma.1991@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec z apteki oryginalny 20 tabletek 200 zł plus kw , zestaw z Wow oryginalny 90 euro , plus kw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec
Tanio, pewne, za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci
Gaj.renata@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw z Wow 90 euro


napisz do mnei na mego meila martaczeropska12@wp.pl bylbym zainteresowana tabletkami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię kilka tabletek Arthro, może komuś zostały po zabiegu? youvegotmessage@wp.pl


HEJ. MAM 5 SZTUK JAK CIĘ PORATUJE. 
Napisz stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam te wpisy i sorry ale noz w kieszeni mi sie otwiera. Od 7 lat staram sie z mezem o dziecko wlasnie przeszlismy nieudana probe IVF...dalabym wszystko zeby nosic w sobie takie cudo a wy tak po prostu bierzecie tabletki poronne. Moze nauczcie sie stosowac poprawnie antykoncepcje!!! Zal mi was albo i nie. Najbardziej mi zal tych istotek ktore juz zaczely zyc w was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytam te wpisy i sorry ale noz w kieszeni mi sie otwiera. Od 7 lat staram sie z mezem o dziecko wlasnie przeszlismy nieudana probe IVF...dalabym wszystko zeby nosic w sobie takie cudo a wy tak po prostu bierzecie tabletki poronne. Moze nauczcie sie stosowac poprawnie antykoncepcje!!! Zal mi was albo i nie. Najbardziej mi zal tych istotek ktore juz zaczely zyc w was


   Ty chcesz mieć dzieci a inni nie chcą. Ty naucz się szanować zdanie innych. A jeśli masz tyle lat i nie wiesz, że antykoncepcja zawodzi, to żal mi Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Zostało mi 12 sztuk, jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany, to odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem ratownikiem pomagam dziewczynom kture wpadły  zabieg trwa ok 2 h bez bolesny tzn farmakologiczny WROCŁA 63400493  gg



 To ty jesteś tym "ratownikiem", którego szuka policja bo podaje się za lekarza, wynajmuje mieszkania tzw. na doby, bierze kasę i brzydko mówiąc coś tam kombinuje między nogami za parawanem na zwykłym łóżku a potem sciemnia, że krwawienie wystąpi za 6 tygodni i tyle to widzieli...!??

Dziewczyny poczytajcie na innych forach i tu zresztą też - taki oszust zmienia tylko miasta od 2 czy 3 lat!!!! 

Był już w Krakowie, Kielcach, Warszawie, Lublinie, Radomiu, Gdańsku, Wrocławiu, itd.. po kilka razy! 

Oferuje ZABIEG W ZNIECZULENIU MIEJSCOWYM - nawet w późnych tygodniach. 
Koszt to 1400-2100 zł. 

Oszukał już w taki sposób straszna ilość osób. Szukają go prywatnie i szuka go też policja bo co odwazniejsze zgłosiły sprawę. 

 Nie dajcie się okradać Dziewczyny i narażać na takie niebezpieczeństwo!  
Zabieg lyzeczkowania zawsze odbywa się w znieczuleniu  ogólnym czyli w narķozie! 
Bez USG nie płacisz! Macica podczas badania ma być pusta! 
Krwawienia czy jak wolicie plamienia  o różnym natężeniu wystepuja NATYCHMIAST po zakończeniu zabiegu a nie za 6 tygodni. 

 Jeśli macie jakieś pytania to piszcie - postaram się podpowiedzieć gdyż sama mam taki zabieg za sobą!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mamy XXI wiek i tyle mozliwosci zeby sie zabezpieczac!!! Ale jak widac sa i tacy ktorzy nie wiedza jak to dziala. A skoro wg ciebie zawodzi to trzeba uzywac mozgu i myslec. Bo chyba kazdy dorosly czlowiek wie jakie sa konsekwencje bezmyslnosci!!! .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mamy XXI wiek i tyle mozliwosci zeby sie zabezpieczac!!! Ale jak widac sa i tacy ktorzy nie wiedza jak to dziala. A skoro wg ciebie zawodzi to trzeba uzywac mozgu i myslec. Bo chyba kazdy dorosly czlowiek wie jakie sa konsekwencje bezmyslnosci!!! .


   Daj sobie spokój z takimi głupimi komentarzami. Ty chcesz dziecko urodzić, ktoś nie chce - ma mózg i wie co robi. To nie Twoja sprawa. W XXI wieku jest też wiele sposobów na leczenie bezpłodności - zatem może poszukaj forum o takiej tematyce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj sobie spokój z takimi głupimi komentarzami. Ty chcesz dziecko urodzić, ktoś nie chce - ma mózg i wie co robi. To nie Twoja sprawa. W XXI wieku jest też wiele sposobów na leczenie bezpłodności - zatem może poszukaj forum o takiej tematyce.


No wlasnie nie ma mozgu. Masz racje ja cos w tym kierunku robie ale jak widac po komentarzach ile tutaj bezmyslnych osob ktore idac na calosc wogole nie robia sobie z tego nic. Tylko pozniej jak sie pozbyc problemu a przy tym co widze niektore z nich nawet narazaja swoje zycie....wykrwawiajac sie i wogole. I to jest ktos kto mysli jak normalny czlowiek.Mam tylko nadzieje ze wkrotce odpowiednie wladze sie tym zajmna bo jak ktos tu madrze napisal jest to karalne. I ludzie ktorzy sie oglaszaja ze maja na sprzedaz to i owo maja tez tupet. Zalosne to wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wlasnie nie ma mozgu. Masz racje ja cos w tym kierunku robie ale jak widac po komentarzach ile tutaj bezmyslnych osob ktore idac na calosc wogole nie robia sobie z tego nic. Tylko pozniej jak sie pozbyc problemu a przy tym co widze niektore z nich nawet narazaja swoje zycie....wykrwawiajac sie i wogole. I to jest ktos kto mysli jak normalny czlowiek.Mam tylko nadzieje ze wkrotce odpowiednie wladze sie tym zajmna bo jak ktos tu madrze napisal jest to karalne. I ludzie ktorzy sie oglaszaja ze maja na sprzedaz to i owo maja tez tupet. Zalosne to wszystko


   Niech Cie głowa o to nie boli - tak się nie stanie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niech Cie głowa o to nie boli - tak się nie stanie


No to sie zdziwisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to sie zdziwisz


   Wątpię ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wątpię ....


Wiem gdzie sie z tym zglosic...wiec z pewnoscia zadzialam w tej sprawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem gdzie sie z tym zglosic...wiec z pewnoscia zadzialam w tej sprawie


   Ojej, jaka Ty groźna jesteś....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stwierdzam tylko fakt......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja stwierdzam tylko fakt......


   Szkoda,że nie widzisz jak mi się kolana ze strach trzęsą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w.n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ależ leć, zamelduj na kolanach samemu prezesikowi i ojczulkowi dyrektorowi  :Smile:  taczki juz czekaja, czas ich podrygow ma się ku końcowi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostalo mi 8 tabl arthrotec moge komus odstąpić nie chce wyrzucac a komus moze sie przyda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostalo mi 8 tabl arthrotec moge komus odstąpić nie chce wyrzucac a komus moze sie przyda.


  A ile za nie chcesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile za nie chcesz?


Tyle co koszt wysyłki jedynie nie chce kasy za tab

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle co koszt wysyłki jedynie nie chce kasy za tab


  Jestem chętna. Podaj maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem chętna. Podaj maila.


butenko1989@wp.pl

----------


## Kasiuula

witam,

potrzebuje tabletek arthrotec na juz. Niestety po aptekach nie moge nigdzie dostac. 
Prosze o kontakt mailowy - odkupie!
katarzynagdynska@onet.pl

Czy u kogos poskutkowaly w 10/11 tygodniu lub pozniej? Jak przyjmowac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Zostało mi 12 sztuk, jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany, to odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie.


Proszę o kontakt na maila. katarzynagdynska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje dysponuje recepta na Cytotec 30tabletek.
Na szczęście nie byl potrzebny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje dysponuje recepta na Cytotec 30tabletek.
> Na szczęście nie byl potrzebny.


   Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje dysponuje recepta na Cytotec 30tabletek.
> Na szczęście nie byl potrzebny.


Jaka cena? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lizak18@onet.pl


Zainteresowana!!! Jaka cena? Podaj nr lub email będę pisać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec
> Tanio, pewne, za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci
> Gaj.renata@yahoo.pl



Aktualne??? Proszę o maila lub numer tel w celu kontaktu, jestem zainteresowana, bardzo mi zależy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Zostało mi 12 sztuk, jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany, to odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie.


W jakiej cenie? Jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakiej cenie? Jestem zainteresowana


   Daj maila - odezwę się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek ( posiadam paragon z apteki ) oraz sprzedam zestaw z Wow oryginalny . Jednak się rozmyslalam i mi się już nie przyda .
> natalia.am@wp.pl


Aktualne??? Można maila?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aktualne??? Można maila?


   Przecież podała maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj maila - odezwę się


Klaudiattt3@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemu nie pójdziesz do lekarza po receptę i nie kupisz sobie sama 
> w aptece ?
> Skoro jesteś bardzo ograniczona finansowo. 
> Swoją drogą to zastanawiam się co z Wami jest Kobiety... 
> Czy większość z Was nie pracuje i nie zarabia ? 
> Nie jesteście choćby w średnim stopniu niezależne finansowo ? 
> A jeśli zajmujecie się domem to czy Wasi partnerzy nie dają Wam 
> w ogóle pieniędzy ? 
> Przepraszam jeśli zabrzmiało to nieładnie ale przykro się patrzy 
> ...



Proszę o pilny kontakt na maila, klaudiattt3@o2.pl
Mieszkam pod Wrocławiem ale dam radę przyjechać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec z apteki oryginalny 20 tabletek 200 zł plus kw , zestaw z Wow oryginalny 90 euro , plus kw


 Proszę pilnie o maila jestem zainteresowana kupnem

----------


## Roks

> Ludzie nie wstyd wam brać tyle kasy za te tabletki?Ogarnięcie się trochę...Ja w aptece kupujevje bezproblemowo i bez żadnej recepty tylko muszę czekać dzień aż mi je sprowadza z hurtowni i płace 48 zł za 20 sztuk,a Wy to już wariujecie,,,



U mnie niestety nie można ich nigdzie dostać.... Czy mogłabyś wyświadczyć mi przysługę? Jestem w wielkiej potrzebie, proszę o maila..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź


Kontakt : hrumak@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam oryginalny zestaw z whw, koperta nawet nie otwarta, wyślę screeny wszystkich mieli itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam oryginalny zestaw z whw, koperta nawet nie otwarta, wyślę screeny wszystkich mieli itd.


Jaka cena? Można maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam oryginalny zestaw z whw, koperta nawet nie otwarta, wyślę screeny wszystkich mieli itd.


Odkupie. Jakiś kontakt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupie. Jakiś kontakt?


: a.mari@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena? Można maila


: a.mari@interia.pl

----------


## Marekk

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec zakupione wpolskiej aptece wazne do 8, 2019. Zaliczylismy wpadke z moja dziewczyna i kupilismy dwa opakowanja tak na wszelki wypadek ale po zastosowaniu pierwszego opakowania wszystko poszlo zgodnie z planem wiec jedno opakowanie sie nam zostalo i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie. Kontakt na meila markopolo119@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje odkupić arthortec !!!! pomocy !!!!! ktoś coś ?!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aktualne ?? proze o kontakt na meila pomocyy@onet.pl

----------


## Ktos tak mial

Witam wczoraj wzięłam 2×4 tab. W odstępie 4 godzin i dostałam takich bóli że szok po jakiejś godzinie po wzięciu drugiej dawki krew zaczęła mi cieknąć po nogach i poszłam do łazienki wyleciala pierwsze kulka wielkości malej mandarynki a potem ze 3 mniejsze i bardzo dużo skrzepow, żywa krew kapala z godzinę aż się wystraszylam i wypilam wapno bo myślałam że to krwotok podlaska maxi wystarczyła na 10 min. nie wzięłam 3 dawki W nocy było troszkę lepiej ale też ciekla krew a dziś nic nawet kropli. Miał tak ktoś?Był to od okresu tak 5-6 tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wczoraj wzięłam 2×4 tab. W odstępie 4 godzin i dostałam takich bóli że szok po jakiejś godzinie po wzięciu drugiej dawki krew zaczęła mi cieknąć po nogach i poszłam do łazienki wyleciala pierwsze kulka wielkości malej mandarynki a potem ze 3 mniejsze i bardzo dużo skrzepow, żywa krew kapala z godzinę aż się wystraszylam i wypilam wapno bo myślałam że to krwotok podlaska maxi wystarczyła na 10 min. nie wzięłam 3 dawki W nocy było troszkę lepiej ale też ciekla krew a dziś nic nawet kropli. Miał tak ktoś?Był to od okresu tak 5-6 tydz.


Witam Cię! Na takie pytania trudno jest odpowiedzieć. Każdy organizm reaguje inaczej. Tabletki, które przyjęłaś maiły za zadanie spowodować skurcze macicy, aby w ten sposób wyrzucić z niej zagnieżdżony zarodek dziecka.  W 22 dniu od poczęcia zarodka bije już serce i rozwija się mózgowie oraz powstają zawiązki rąk i nóg. Ma wielkość około 5 milimetrów. Idź koniecznie do lekarza, aby sprawdzić czy macica się całkiem oczyściła. Lekarz nie pozna czy było to samoistne poronienie, czy też wywołane przez leki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie 
kontakt : anitaa_wu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
 i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od wzięcia tabletek i podejrzewanym poronieniu test ciążowy będzie dokładny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od wzięcia tabletek i podejrzewanym poronieniu test ciążowy będzie dokładny?


Dodam, Że ginekolog poprzez usg dopochwowe stwierdził, że nic nie widać nawet pęcherzyka, a test ciążowy wskazuje jedną wyraźną kreskę a drugą leciutką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio i pewnie. Arthrotec na wtorek u Ciebie. 20 sztuk za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości
bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne.
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - Ryki i okolice,woj lubelskie
Pozdrawiam Sylwia 577 214 933
Cena 200zl

----------


## Kasienieczka

Witam,

potrzebuje porady. Jak przyjac artrotec w 13 tygodniu? mam za soba juz dwie proby, tj w 7 i 10 tygodniu. sam artrotec po 4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 h i nadal nic. Usg nadal wskazuje ciaze, bez zadnych uszkodzen ani zmian w macicy. za kazdym razem wystapilo krwawienie, ale trwalo max 1,5 dni i bylo coraz bardziej znikome. 

Prosze o pomoc. Jak przyjac teraz w 13 tygodniu sam arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> potrzebuje porady. Jak przyjac artrotec w 13 tygodniu? mam za soba juz dwie proby, tj w 7 i 10 tygodniu. sam artrotec po 4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 h i nadal nic. Usg nadal wskazuje ciaze, bez zadnych uszkodzen ani zmian w macicy. za kazdym razem wystapilo krwawienie, ale trwalo max 1,5 dni i bylo coraz bardziej znikome. 
> 
> Prosze o pomoc. Jak przyjac teraz w 13 tygodniu sam arthrotec?


Arthrotec przyjmujesz tak samo jak poprzednimi razy, możesz przyjąć do 5 dawek leku 4 tabletki co 3 h
Mozesz spróbować dopochwowo, chociaż w 13 tygodniu i po 2 próbach polecalaln bard jej zestaw. To wymiatacz a jesteś już w wysokim tygodniu

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam,
> 
> potrzebuje porady. Jak przyjac artrotec w 13 tygodniu? mam za soba juz dwie proby, tj w 7 i 10 tygodniu. sam artrotec po 4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 h i nadal nic. Usg nadal wskazuje ciaze, bez zadnych uszkodzen ani zmian w macicy. za kazdym razem wystapilo krwawienie, ale trwalo max 1,5 dni i bylo coraz bardziej znikome. 
> 
> Prosze o pomoc. Jak przyjac teraz w 13 tygodniu sam arthrotec?


A może rozważ inne wyjście z tej sytuacji? Twoje dziecko walczy, spróbuj powalczyć o nie. Spróbuj zmienić swoje nastawienie i przyjmij je.

----------


## Karolina :)

> potrzebuje odkupić arthortec !!!! pomocy !!!!! ktoś coś ?!!


Jesteś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec przyjmujesz tak samo jak poprzednimi razy, możesz przyjąć do 5 dawek leku 4 tabletki co 3 h
> Mozesz spróbować dopochwowo, chociaż w 13 tygodniu i po 2 próbach polecalaln bard jej zestaw. To wymiatacz a jesteś już w wysokim tygodniu


Jeszcze raz powoli. CO bys polecala/polecal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A może rozważ inne wyjście z tej sytuacji? Twoje dziecko walczy, spróbuj powalczyć o nie. Spróbuj zmienić swoje nastawienie i przyjmij je.


Mam już dwoje dzieci. Niestety nie mogę sobie pozwolić na kolejne. ani mentalnie ani finansowo nie podołam. Gdybym miała taką możliwość w ogóle nie dodawałabym posta ani nie próbowała po raz kolejny z lekami...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze raz powoli. CO bys polecala/polecal?


W 13 tygodniu polecam oryginalny zestaw ze strony women help women lub women on web. 
Szczególnie po dwóch nieudanych próbach z arthroteckiem. Bo to może być za mało. 
A jeśli nie masz możliwości to spróbuj jeszcze raz. Możesz przyjąć Arthrotec dopochwowo 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Możesz wziąć maksymalnie do 5 dawek czyli 20 tabletek.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam już dwoje dzieci. Niestety nie mogę sobie pozwolić na kolejne. ani mentalnie ani finansowo nie podołam. Gdybym miała taką możliwość w ogóle nie dodawałabym posta ani nie próbowała po raz kolejny z lekami...


Rozumiem,że finansowo może być ciężko przy trzecim dziecku. Ale nasze Państwo coraz bardziej pomaga rodzinom, choć pewnie jeszcze mogłoby być lepiej,są tez różne instytucje wspierające. Ważne jest zmienić swoje myślenie z negatywnego na pozytywne,że dasz rade, że spotkasz dobrych ludzi, że zrobisz wszystko dla swojego dziecka. Pamiętaj tez że aborcja niesie za sobą skutki, bo Twoje ciało i serce już wie że jesteś matką i tego nie zapomni. I nawet jeśli będziesz próbowała to wyprzeć to kiedyś i tak to wróci.I nie zamierzam Cię straszyć tylko przestrzec, bo wiem jak aborcje niszczą moich rodziców, jak poraniły mnie i moje żyjące rodzeństwo. Pamiętaj też że w początkach ciąży kobieta jest pod wpływem hormonów widzi bardzo skrajnie,albo jest przeszczęśliwa, albo przerażona. Dlatego dobrze by było jakbyś podzieliła się swoimi wątpliwościami z kimś bliskim, z swojego otoczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem,że finansowo może być ciężko przy trzecim dziecku. Ale nasze Państwo coraz bardziej pomaga rodzinom, choć pewnie jeszcze mogłoby być lepiej,są tez różne instytucje wspierające. Ważne jest zmienić swoje myślenie z negatywnego na pozytywne,że dasz rade, że spotkasz dobrych ludzi, że zrobisz wszystko dla swojego dziecka. Pamiętaj tez że aborcja niesie za sobą skutki, bo Twoje ciało i serce już wie że jesteś matką i tego nie zapomni. I nawet jeśli będziesz próbowała to wyprzeć to kiedyś i tak to wróci.I nie zamierzam Cię straszyć tylko przestrzec, bo wiem jak aborcje niszczą moich rodziców, jak poraniły mnie i moje żyjące rodzeństwo. Pamiętaj też że w początkach ciąży kobieta jest pod wpływem hormonów widzi bardzo skrajnie,albo jest przeszczęśliwa, albo przerażona. Dlatego dobrze by było jakbyś podzieliła się swoimi wątpliwościami z kimś bliskim, z swojego otoczenia.



 Karolina nudzi się w niedzielę bo sama pewnie nie ma ani rodziny ani bliskich skoro tak wpiernicza  buciorami w życie innych!!! 

Nie słuchaj jej!!! Będzie Ci wchodzić na sumienie ale potem nie  da ani złotówki ani nie będzie Twoja darmową nańką jeśli zdecydujesz się urodzić. 
Gadać to sobie można i robić z siebie Matkę Teresę internetu! 
Daj dziewczynie spokój - jest dorosła i jak pisała wszystko przemyślala i wie co robi! 
A jej aborcja jak na razie się nie udała nie dlatego, że "dziecko walczy" tylko z powodu kiepskich leków. Gdyby zazyla zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol to nie musiała by już czytać tych wypocin pro-life'ów!!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina nudzi się w niedzielę bo sama pewnie nie ma ani rodziny ani bliskich skoro tak wpiernicza  buciorami w życie innych!!! 
> 
> Nie słuchaj jej!!! Będzie Ci wchodzić na sumienie ale potem nie  da ani złotówki ani nie będzie Twoja darmową nańką jeśli zdecydujesz się urodzić. 
> Gadać to sobie można i robić z siebie Matkę Teresę internetu! 
> Daj dziewczynie spokój - jest dorosła i jak pisała wszystko przemyślala i wie co robi! 
> A jej aborcja jak na razie się nie udała nie dlatego, że "dziecko walczy" tylko z powodu kiepskich leków. Gdyby zazyla zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol to nie musiała by już czytać tych wypocin pro-life'ów!!!


A Ty dasz jej złotówkę jak będzie potrzebowała terapii psychologicznej? Pomożesz jej jak sypnie się jej związek? Będziesz przy niej jak będzie czuła pustkę? Nie...proponujesz jej tabletkę, która rozwiąże "niby" jeden problem a stworzy inne. Człowiek to nie automat, ma dusze i wrażliwość nie wystarczy łyknąć tabletkę. Po za tym używasz dużo wykrzykników  :Smile:  Umiejętność dialogu międzyludzkiego to podstawa rozwiązywania potencjalnych problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty dasz jej złotówkę jak będzie potrzebowała terapii psychologicznej? Pomożesz jej jak sypnie się jej związek? Będziesz przy niej jak będzie czuła pustkę? Nie...proponujesz jej tabletkę, która rozwiąże "niby" jeden problem a stworzy inne. Człowiek to nie automat, ma dusze i wrażliwość nie wystarczy łyknąć tabletkę. Po za tym używasz dużo wykrzykników  Umiejętność dialogu międzyludzkiego to podstawa rozwiązywania potencjalnych problemów.


Droga  Karolino.. 

To prawda, użyłam wielu wykrzyknikow chcąc cokolwiek  Ci uświadomić. 
Zwróć uwagę, że ja nie próbuję nakłonić tej Pani do zmiany decyzji, nie forsuje własnego zdania ani tym bardziej nie usiłuje wzbudzić w niej wyrzutów sumienia. 
Powiedz raczej czego Ty tu szukasz ?? Kobieta jasno i klarownie odpowiedziała na Twój post i wytłumaczyła podstawy swojej decyzji a Ty nadal ją przesladujesz.  
Zrozum, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak syndrom postaborcyjny i chcesz czy nie dowiodły tego rzesze uznanych specjalistów. 
Nie jest to kilku Pro-life'owych działaczy z tytułem psychologa tylko autorytety w dziedzinie psychiatrii.  
Twój uszczerbek na zdrowiu psychicznym jakiego niby może doznać osoba, która dokonała aborcji jest tak samo prawdziwy jak słynny już film "Niemy Krzyk", w którym zmanipulowane jest dosłownie wszystko włącznie z zastąpieniem 6-cio tygodniowej zygoty wielkości  15 milimetrów 15-to tygodniowym w pełni wykształconym plodem! 
Wystarczy poczytać sobie o tym "wytworze" działaczy Tobie podobnych nawet w Wikipedii. 
Tak więc daj kobiecie spokój. Ona nie pyta Ciebie ani nikogo innego czy ma przerwać ciąże! Pyta jedynie jak zrobić to w bezpieczny i odpowiedzialny sposób.  
A ja odpowiedziałam jej, ze najskuteczniejszym  będzie zazycie  kombinacji Mifepristone Misoprostol zamiast próbować na siłę zmieniać jej światopogląd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty dasz jej złotówkę jak będzie potrzebowała terapii psychologicznej? Pomożesz jej jak sypnie się jej związek? Będziesz przy niej jak będzie czuła pustkę? Nie...proponujesz jej tabletkę, która rozwiąże "niby" jeden problem a stworzy inne. Człowiek to nie automat, ma dusze i wrażliwość nie wystarczy łyknąć tabletkę. Po za tym używasz dużo wykrzykników  Umiejętność dialogu międzyludzkiego to podstawa rozwiązywania potencjalnych problemów.


Zatrzymanie niechcianej ciąży nie wygeneruje twoim zdaniem kolejnych problemów?
Nie może przyczynić się do rozpadu związku?
Nie moze unieszczesliwic całej istniejącej już rodziny przez zmiany, które niewątpliwie powoduje pojawienie się kolejnego dziecka - zwłaszcza gdy nie ma się na to warunków, itd.. ?
Twierdzisz, ze człowiek to nie automat ale nie jesteś w stanie zrozumieć, że  jeśli ktoś podejmuje decyzję o przerwaniu ciąży to ma ku temu wlasne powody i nigdy nie są one błahe. 
Jeśli szanujesz drugiego człowieka i jego prawo wyboru to nie próbuj w nie ingerować bo nie każdy jest jaki jak ty, ma własne odczucia i przekonania a przede wszystkim sam decyduje o losie swoim i swojej rodziny.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Droga  Karolino.. 
> 
> To prawda, użyłam wielu wykrzyknikow chcąc cokolwiek  Ci uświadomić. 
> Zwróć uwagę, że ja nie próbuję nakłonić tej Pani do zmiany decyzji, nie forsuje własnego zdania ani tym bardziej nie usiłuje wzbudzić w niej wyrzutów sumienia. 
> Powiedz raczej czego Ty tu szukasz ?? Kobieta jasno i klarownie odpowiedziała na Twój post i wytłumaczyła podstawy swojej decyzji a Ty nadal ją przesladujesz.  
> Zrozum, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak syndrom postaborcyjny i chcesz czy nie dowiodły tego rzesze uznanych specjalistów. 
> Nie jest to kilku Pro-life'owych działaczy z tytułem psychologa tylko autorytety w dziedzinie psychiatrii.  
> Twój uszczerbek na zdrowiu psychicznym jakiego niby może doznać osoba, która dokonała aborcji jest tak samo prawdziwy jak słynny już film "Niemy Krzyk", w którym zmanipulowane jest dosłownie wszystko włącznie z zastąpieniem 6-cio tygodniowej zygoty wielkości  15 milimetrów 15-to tygodniowym w pełni wykształconym plodem! 
> Wystarczy poczytać sobie o tym "wytworze" działaczy Tobie podobnych nawet w Wikipedii. 
> ...


a też nie forsuje swojego zdania, ja tylko pokazuje inną opcję i mówię o konsekwencja, które ty ukrywasz, lub nie przyjmujesz do wiadomości. I to nie prawda, że syndrom poaborcyjny to wymysł, jest już znany od 1981 roku(w w w .n e w s w e e k .p l /p o l s k a /-s y n d r o m -p o a b o r c y j n y -d a-o-s o b i e-znac-,81127,1,1.html)
Kliniki zarabiające na aborcji nie mogą się przyznać, że istniej syndrom bo by straciły potencjalne klientki, to logiczne interes musi się kręcić. A z tą manipulacją to przesadziłaś  :Smile:  Masz jakąś manie prześladowczą, ludzie walczący o życie ludzkie nie manipulują ich bronią jest prawda, a nie manipulacja.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zatrzymanie niechcianej ciąży nie wygeneruje twoim zdaniem kolejnych problemów?
> Nie może przyczynić się do rozpadu związku?
> Nie moze unieszczesliwic całej istniejącej już rodziny przez zmiany, które niewątpliwie powoduje pojawienie się kolejnego dziecka - zwłaszcza gdy nie ma się na to warunków, itd.. ?
> Twierdzisz, ze człowiek to nie automat ale nie jesteś w stanie zrozumieć, że  jeśli ktoś podejmuje decyzję o przerwaniu ciąży to ma ku temu wlasne powody i nigdy nie są one błahe. 
> Jeśli szanujesz drugiego człowieka i jego prawo wyboru to nie próbuj w nie ingerować bo nie każdy jest jaki jak ty, ma własne odczucia i przekonania a przede wszystkim sam decyduje o losie swoim i swojej rodziny.


Myślę że nawet jeśli to dziecko byłoby niechciane to po urodzeniu jak matka je zobaczy,to jej emocje się zmienią, bo zawiąże się między nimi relacja. I ja szanuje drugiego człowieka,nigdy nikogo tu nie obraziłam, ja przedstawiam tylko drugą stronę medalu, która tu często na tym forum jest przemilczana, lub nie uznawana.Chyba każda kobieta powinna mieć prawo dowiedzieć się o wszystkich skutkach aborcji, przed podjęciem decyzji lub w trakcie jej podejmowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a też nie forsuje swojego zdania, ja tylko pokazuje inną opcję i mówię o konsekwencja, które ty ukrywasz, lub nie przyjmujesz do wiadomości. I to nie prawda, że syndrom poaborcyjny to wymysł, jest już znany od 1981 roku(w w w .n e w s w e e k .p l /p o l s k a /-s y n d r o m -p o a b o r c y j n y -d a-o-s o b i e-znac-,81127,1,1.html)
> Kliniki zarabiające na aborcji nie mogą się przyznać, że istniej syndrom bo by straciły potencjalne klientki, to logiczne interes musi się kręcić. A z tą manipulacją to przesadziłaś  Masz jakąś manie prześladowczą, ludzie walczący o życie ludzkie nie manipulują ich bronią jest prawda, a nie manipulacja.




 Oto merytoryczne uzasadnienie dlaczego użyłam słowa "manipulacja": 

 " Film okazał się zręcznie zrobioną mistyfikacją nieliczącą się z danymi naukowymi! Film jest po prostu manipulacją zmontowaną pod odpowiednią tezę i oficjalnie został uznany za kłamstwo przez komisję ekspertów medycznych.

„12-tygodniowy płód odczuwa ból". W tym stadium ciąży mózg i system nerwowy są jeszcze na bardzo wczesnym etapie rozwoju. Zawiązek mózgu składa się ze szczątkowego wzgórza i rdzenia kręgowego. Większość komórek mózgowych jeszcze się nie rozwinęła. Bez kory mózgowej nie można otrzymywać ani odczuwać bodźców bólowych. Ponadto eksperci stwierdzili, że nawet wcześniaki urodzone po 24-25 tygodniach ciąży o wiele słabiej reagują na ból niż donoszone noworodki.

„12-tygodniowy płód wykonuje świadome ruchy". W tym stadium ciąży każdy ruch płodu jest refleksem ruchowym, nie zaś świadomym ruchem. Aby istniała świadomość, musi istnieć kora mózgowa oraz mielina rdzenia kręgowego, których w tym wypadku nie ma. Odruch bez cierpienia stwierdzamy na przykład u noworodków bez mózgowia. Innym takim odruchem jest u płodu ssanie palca. Nadaktywność jest odruchową odpowiedzią płodu na ruchy macicy i jej zawartości spowodowane wtargnięciem narzędzia lekarskiego lub ultradźwiękami przekazywanymi poprzez powłoki brzuszne. Taki sam typ odpowiedzi mogłyby wywołać bodźce zewnętrzne. Ponadto eksperci od echografii i techniki filmowej stwierdzili, że zdjęcia zabiegu robiono umyślnie w zwolnionym tempie, aby przy normalnej projekcji powstało wrażenie nadaktywności płodu.

"Echografia pokazuje otwarte usta płodu". Usta płodu nie mogą być zidentyfikowane bez żadnych wątpliwości na obrazie przekazywanym za pomocą ultradźwięków. Określenie pokazywanego obrazu jako otwartych ust płodu jest subiektywne, a interpretacja dr. Natansona błędna. Jego wniosek nie jest wiarygodny.

„12-tygodniowy płód wydaje niemy krzyk”. Krzyk wymaga obecności powietrza w drogach oddechowych. Choć prymitywne ruchy oddechowe istnieją już w późniejszym okresie ciąży, płód także w tym stadium nie może ani płakać, ani krzyczeć.

„Płód jest osobą". 12-tygodniowego płodu nie można w żadnym razie porównywać do ukształtowanego w pełni człowieka. W tym stadium istnieją jedynie zawiązki organów. Płód nie może żyć poza organizmem matki; jest niezdolny do świadomego myślenia.

„U płodów pokazanych na ekranie fale mózgowe istnieją od 6 tygodni". Chociaż zarejestrowano już impulsy elektryczne w 10 tygodniu ciąży, nie jest to porównywalne z prawdziwą pracą mózgu, która rozpoczyna się w trzecim trymestrze życia płodowego.

„Tętno płodu przechodzi ze 140 do 200 uderzeń na minutę, a więc nadmiernie wzrasta, co świadczy o reakcji płodu na śmiertelne zagrożenie". Pokazane w tym filmie tętno płodu w żadnym momencie nie ulega istotnej zmianie. Niezależnie od tego tętno wynoszące 200 uderzeń na minutę jest zupełnie normalne u płodu w tym stadium ciąży. Nieprawdą jest także stwierdzenie, że uderzenia serca przechodzą ze 140 do 200 na minutę: 140 uderzeń to tętno, które występuje dopiero w drugiej połowie ciąży.

„Bardzo wiele kobiet, które przerwały ciążę, cierpi na poważne i trwałe zaburzenia psychologiczne". Poważne problemy psychologiczne związane z przerwaniem ciąży występują rzadko. Większość kobiet mówi o doznaniu ulgi, chociaż niektóre miewają przejściowe depresje. Poważne zaburzenia psychologiczne zdarzają się częściej po porodzie niż po przerwaniu ciąży.

Jak można dyskutować z przeciwnikiem wszelkiej aborcji jeśli jest tak zakłamany i używa w takich sposób zmanipulowanych argumentów? Ktoś kiedyś powiedział, że kłamstwo powtórzone tysiąc razy ma już wszelkie cechy prawdy... "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię tabletki Mifepriston i Misoprostol zakupione na tej stronie: 
//safe2choose .org/pl
Mój partner zamówił je w panice zanim ostatecznie potwierdzilam ciąże  I ostatecznie okazały się zbędne. 
Mogę odsprzedac trochę taniej żeby szybko odzyskać chociaż część pieniędzy. 
Będą mi potrzebne bo od pazdziernika wyjeżdżam na studia do innego miasta.

----------


## Ratowniczka

Witam.

Sprzedam ARTHROTEC  50mg+0,2mg misoprostolu. Oryginalne opakowanie z apteki. 
Sprzedaje tutaj nie pierwszy raz. Wysylka pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci paczka express 24 h. Zdecydowanych kieruje pod moj e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com. 

Pozdrawiam Ratowniczka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw
Z strony women help women jest to jedna z dwóch stron na których można dostać 100% oryginalny zestW. Udostępnię meile z organizacja itd
a.mari@interia.pl

----------


## Kasienieczka

> Myślę że nawet jeśli to dziecko byłoby niechciane to po urodzeniu jak matka je zobaczy,to jej emocje się zmienią, bo zawiąże się między nimi relacja. I ja szanuje drugiego człowieka,nigdy nikogo tu nie obraziłam, ja przedstawiam tylko drugą stronę medalu, która tu często na tym forum jest przemilczana, lub nie uznawana.Chyba każda kobieta powinna mieć prawo dowiedzieć się o wszystkich skutkach aborcji, przed podjęciem decyzji lub w trakcie jej podejmowania.



Karolino,

czy myślisz ze jako osoba dorosła nie sprawdziłam jakie skutki mogą wiązać się z moją decyzją?
Czy czytałaś kiedyś o tym, że NIE ZAWSZE nawiązuje się relacja po urodzeniu dziecka miedzy nim a matką ("dziecko z gwałtu", lub zwyczajne odrzucenie, depresja poporodowa). Ja to przerabiałam, mogę się podzielić doświadczeniem, jak to jest urodzić dziecko kiedy życiowy partner po niemal 12 latach Cię zostawia z jego powodu. A prawdą jest, że dziecka chcieliśmy oboje. 
Można wygłaszać swoje opinie, nikt Ci nie broni. Jednakże błagam, nie uogólniaj i pisz całą prawdę. ŻE SYNDROM może się pojawić ale niekoniecznie. Zależy to od psychiki danej osoby oraz od sytuacji, w jakiej podjęła decyzję. 
Ludzie myślcie samodzielnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam receptę jakby ktos potrzebowal 
Idealnap@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Karolino,
> 
> czy myślisz ze jako osoba dorosła nie sprawdziłam jakie skutki mogą wiązać się z moją decyzją?
> Czy czytałaś kiedyś o tym, że NIE ZAWSZE nawiązuje się relacja po urodzeniu dziecka miedzy nim a matką ("dziecko z gwałtu", lub zwyczajne odrzucenie, depresja poporodowa). Ja to przerabiałam, mogę się podzielić doświadczeniem, jak to jest urodzić dziecko kiedy życiowy partner po niemal 12 latach Cię zostawia z jego powodu. A prawdą jest, że dziecka chcieliśmy oboje. 
> Można wygłaszać swoje opinie, nikt Ci nie broni. Jednakże błagam, nie uogólniaj i pisz całą prawdę. ŻE SYNDROM może się pojawić ale niekoniecznie. Zależy to od psychiki danej osoby oraz od sytuacji, w jakiej podjęła decyzję. 
> Ludzie myślcie samodzielnie.


 
  Przede wszystkim to nie ma czegoś takiego jak syndrom poaborcyjny formalnie nie istnieje. Nie ma takiej jednostki chorobowej.  
Prawda jest taka, ze terapeuci, którzy wierzą w jego istnienie bardzo często twierdzą, że jeśli kobieta, która dokonała aborcji nie zgłasza żadnych negatywnych skutków czy odczuć to znaczy, że je wypiera i zaczynają z taką pacjentka pracować.. 
Praca polega na wyciaganiu na siłę pewnych skojarzeń i emocji aż w końcu udaje się wzbudzić w takiej pacjentce wyrzuty sumienia, poczucie straty, itd.. 
No i syndrom poaborcyjny gotowy! 

Żeby nie było nie jest to moja interpretacja ale opinia wielu uznanych psychiatrów.
Powtarzam - psychiatrów czyli lekarzy a nie psychologów czy terapeutów, którzy z medycyną stricte maja niewiele wspólnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki arthr. 
Lena - 603113465

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z WHW a.mari@interia.pl

----------


## Ratowniczka

Witam. 
Odsprzedam cale opakowaniw oryginalne Arthrotec 20 tabletek. Wysylka paczka 24 h ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

Moj e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com

----------


## Ratowniczka

Jesli aktualne moj e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos zamawial tabletki od ratowniczki? jej mail to roksanareterman@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z women help women udostępnię wszystkie meile z organizacja. W oryginalnej kopercie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli aktualne moj e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com





> czy ktos zamawial tabletki od ratowniczki? jej mail to roksanareterman@gmail.com



Zamawialam kawałek czasu temu. Tabletki takie jakie powinny byc. Pani musi miec cos wspolnego z medycyną dlatego ze wszystko wyjasnila i uspokojala w czasie gdy bralam tabletki. U mnie bylo ok.
Dominika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawialam kawałek czasu temu. Tabletki takie jakie powinny byc. Pani musi miec cos wspolnego z medycyną dlatego ze wszystko wyjasnila i uspokojala w czasie gdy bralam tabletki. U mnie bylo ok.
> Dominika


Pani Ratowniczko nieudolnie próbuje Pani naganiac sobie klientów. 
Może i masz pani prawdziwy Arthrotec ale akurat ten lek każdy z pan może zakupić sobie sama bo u nas w kraju jest dostępny jak każdy inny lek na receptę! 
Więc nie rozumiem po co przepłacać?! 
Co innego oryginalny zestaw Mifepristone i Misoprostol no ale akurat tych leków u pierwszego lepszego handlarza się nie znajdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec bez recepty niemożliwy wręcz do zdobycia, boje sie, ze ja pójdę do
Lekarza prywatnie to mi go nie przepisze bo bedzie wiedział po co mi......

----------


## Ratowniczka

Slucham ? Klientów ? Nie pierwszy raz sprzedaje tabletki na tej stronie. Ale ni o to chodzi, osobiscie nie Nam lekarza ktory przepiszet te tabletki na recepte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, zestaw z wow. sprzedam790@tlen.pl

----------


## Ratowniczka

Cześć

Sprzedam cale opakowanie ktore mi nie bylo potrzebne. E-mail haszysz@vip.onet.pl

----------


## Ratowniczka

Cześć

Sprzedam cale opakowanie ktore mi nie bylo potrzebne. E-mail haszysz@vip.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwne, ta sama osoba ratowniczka i pisze w innym stylu, co innego, tez sprzedaje i inny mail, oszustka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu sami oszusci przeciez  :Wink:  poza tym kazdy moze sobie napisac "Ratowniczka",  "" Lekarz" "Docent" i wy wierzycie jak baranki. Polska sluzba zdrowia nie jest szkolona z usuwania zywych ciaz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpię tabletki Mifepriston i Misoprostol zakupione na tej stronie: 
> //safe2choose .org/pl
> Mój partner zamówił je w panice zanim ostatecznie potwierdzilam ciąże  I ostatecznie okazały się zbędne. 
> Mogę odsprzedac trochę taniej żeby szybko odzyskać chociaż część pieniędzy. 
> Będą mi potrzebne bo od pazdziernika wyjeżdżam na studia do innego miasta.


Aktualne? Jestem zainteresowana. Podaj maila, odezwę se.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Mam do sprzedania zestaw z Women on Web. Przyszedł mi za późno. Poradziłam sobie wcześniej Arthrotec iem. Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany chętnie odsprzedam zestaw. Proszę o podanie maila jeśli któraś jest zainteresowana to prześlę zdjęcia i podam szczegóły. Zestaw na 100%oryginalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię oryginalne tabletki w dobrej cenie. mogę wysłać zdjęcia. numer podaje na mailu. 
kontakt : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec - tanio, pewne
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabeltki arthr.
wyślę zdjęcia, odpowiem na każde pytania 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms : 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam w dobrej cenie opakowanie ARTHROTECU. Wysyłka jak pasuje. 
 E-mail arthrotec@onet.pl

----------


## Pan pani

Witam pisze w imieniu przyjaciółki bo chyba coś poszło nie tak, była (chyba była) w 5 tc. i wzięła 2×4 tab. na 30 min pod język i dostała strasznego krwawienia wyleciały 2 duże skrzepy w kształcie mandarynek i dużo dużo jasnej krwi aż wzięła wapno bo się przestraszyła że to krwotok, ciekla jej krew po nogach i nie wzięła 3 dawki .  W nocy się uspokoiło a na drugi dzień było tylko trochę krwi. Rano wylecial jeszcze jeden duzy skrzep tez w ksztalcie mandarynki i troche malych.(wieczorem wziela znowu 4tab. Na 30 min. ) takie mocniejsze krwawienie potem ze 2-3 dni mocniejszy okres teraz znowu plamienie i w szyjce krew ale problem w tym że od wzięcia tab. minął już ponad tydzień a ją BOLI brzuch i lewy jajnik. Opisuje to jako dziwny kujacy bol przy siadaniu, naciskach na brzuch i jest brzuch dziwnie spuchniety. Jedynie co to przeszedł jej bol piersi czy to wszystko jest normalne czy ktoś tak miał? Lekarz odpada i czy test po 10 dniach wyjdzie w miarę prawdziwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Umiarkowany ból brzucha, taki który ustępuje po tabletkach przeciwbólowych, noze towarzyszyc nawet 7-10 dni po aborcji. Tu jednak podstawową sprawą jest potwierdzenie czy sie w ogole udalo. Test ciazowy z apteki moze wychodzic falszywie pozytywny nawet 4-5 dni po aborcji, z powodu hormonów ciazowych, które wciąż krążą po organizmie. Dlatego nie ma sensu go robic. Zeby przekonać się czy aborcja sie powiodla nalezy wykonać dwa badania betaHCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu. Jesli wartosc spada, to znaczy ze sie udalo. Jeśli rośnie, to ciąża nadal się rozwija.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POPRAWKA: mialo byc 4-5 tygodni, a nie dni po aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Umiarkowany ból brzucha, taki który ustępuje po tabletkach przeciwbólowych, noze towarzyszyc nawet 7-10 dni po aborcji. Tu jednak podstawową sprawą jest potwierdzenie czy sie w ogole udalo. Test ciazowy z apteki moze wychodzic falszywie pozytywny nawet 4-5 dni po aborcji, z powodu hormonów ciazowych, które wciąż krążą po organizmie. Dlatego nie ma sensu go robic. Zeby przekonać się czy aborcja sie powiodla nalezy wykonać dwa badania betaHCG w dwudniowym odstępie czasu. Jesli wartosc spada, to znaczy ze sie udalo. Jeśli rośnie, to ciąża nadal się rozwija.


Czyli taki opuchnięty brzuch to takie trochę normalne i nie ma czym się narazie przejmować ? I jeszcze zastanawiają nas takie duże skrzepy  (3 wielkości mandarynki) bo każdy pisze że ma takie małe we wczesnych tyg. A ona miała takie duże czy to jest normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli taki opuchnięty brzuch to takie trochę normalne i nie ma czym się narazie przejmować ? I jeszcze zastanawiają nas takie duże skrzepy  (3 wielkości mandarynki) bo każdy pisze że ma takie małe we wczesnych tyg. A ona miała takie duże czy to jest normalne?


A liczyła ciążę od daty ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A liczyła ciążę od daty ostatniej miesiączki?


Ostatnia miesiączke miała od 10-14 lipca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli lekarz jest niemożliwy  to źle. Może to była ciąża bliźniacza, a może też jakieś mięśniaki. Ja miałam mięśniaka uszypułowanego  tzn. rozwijał się na szypułce "nitce". Lekarz nie rozpozna czy to było poronienie wywołane przez Ciebie, czy naturalne. Tego n ie musisz się obawiać. Trzeba sprawdzić co się tam dzieje. Ratuj przynajmniej siebie, nie lekceważ tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli lekarz jest niemożliwy  to źle. Może to była ciąża bliźniacza, a może też jakieś mięśniaki. Ja miałam mięśniaka uszypułowanego  tzn. rozwijał się na szypułce "nitce". Lekarz nie rozpozna czy to było poronienie wywołane przez Ciebie, czy naturalne. Tego n ie musisz się obawiać. Trzeba sprawdzić co się tam dzieje. Ratuj przynajmniej siebie, nie lekceważ tego.


Bez przesady. Betą sobie potwierdzi powodzenie, a do kontroli się wybierze, jak bedzie miala po drodze. Nie ma silnych boli, gorączki, smrodku, to nic sie nie dzieje. A miesniaki nie robią sie od aborcji, musialas mieć je wcześniej. Po co ja straszysz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie miałam zamiaru nikogo straszyć. Mięśniaki rosną zupełnie niezależnie od tego czy byłaś w ciąży, czy nie, nie są czymś przerażającym, to nie jest koniec świata. Ale przy dużych skrzepach  podejrzewać można mięśniaki.





> Bez przesady. Betą sobie potwierdzi powodzenie, a do kontroli się wybierze, jak bedzie miala po drodze. Nie ma silnych boli, gorączki, smrodku, to nic sie nie dzieje. A miesniaki nie robią sie od aborcji, musialas mieć je wcześniej. Po co ja straszysz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok, mozna podejrzewac miesniaki, gdy sa duze skrzepy, ale podczas OKRESU, a nie w trakcie poronienia, kiedy macica musi wywalić z siebie cala wysciolke którą przygotowała na ciążę. To normalne, ze będą skrzepy i zadne miesniaki nie maja tu nic do rzeczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok, mozna podejrzewac miesniaki, gdy sa duze skrzepy, ale podczas OKRESU, a nie w trakcie poronienia, kiedy macica musi wywalić z siebie cala wysciolke którą przygotowała na ciążę. To normalne, ze będą skrzepy i zadne miesniaki nie maja tu nic do rzeczy.


Dziękujemy wam za odpowiedzi. Koleżanka poczeka parę dni i zrobi test może akurat pokaże jedna kreskę. A jak nie to trzeba będzie musiala zrobić ta bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Przyszedł mi za późno. Proszę o maila jeśli któraś z Was byłaby zainteresowana karolina_jaroszewska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio opakowanie Arthrotecu. E-mail arthrotec@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię tabletki arthotec pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam kupię tabletki arthotec pilne


 Pisz na e-mail arthrotec@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś? Potrzebuję pomocy, jestem w trakcie brania arthrotecu i mam mały problem... Czy ktoś się w tym orientuje, ktoś brał? Proszę o info....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaki problem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę maila? Napiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, jestem właśnie w trakcie brania zestawu z wow i zaczęłam mocno krwawic, wcześniej 2 razy probowalam z arthrotekiem, ale nie wyszło, więc teraz mam nadzieję, że się udało. Jestem już w 8 tygodniu, więc nie mam wiele czasu w razie nie powodzenia :/ trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i  1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć! Ok miesiąc temu zażyłam art. Wystąpiło krwawienie, dość obfite i skrzepy również się pojawiły.Wszystkie dolegliwości mi przeszły ale martwi mnie to, że mam nadal powiększone piersi i trochę mnie pobolewają. Zrobiłam test parę dni temu i wyszła jedna wyraźna kreska a druga bardzo słabo. Czy mogło się nie udać? Bardzo się denerwuje .. proszę o wiadomość czy któraś z Was też tak miała ? i czy druga słabo widoczna kreska oznacza ciążę?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolino,
> 
> czy myślisz ze jako osoba dorosła nie sprawdziłam jakie skutki mogą wiązać się z moją decyzją?
> Czy czytałaś kiedyś o tym, że NIE ZAWSZE nawiązuje się relacja po urodzeniu dziecka miedzy nim a matką ("dziecko z gwałtu", lub zwyczajne odrzucenie, depresja poporodowa). Ja to przerabiałam, mogę się podzielić doświadczeniem, jak to jest urodzić dziecko kiedy życiowy partner po niemal 12 latach Cię zostawia z jego powodu. A prawdą jest, że dziecka chcieliśmy oboje. 
> Można wygłaszać swoje opinie, nikt Ci nie broni. Jednakże błagam, nie uogólniaj i pisz całą prawdę. ŻE SYNDROM może się pojawić ale niekoniecznie. Zależy to od psychiki danej osoby oraz od sytuacji, w jakiej podjęła decyzję. 
> Ludzie myślcie samodzielnie.


Nieprawda, że dziecko z gwałtu musi zostać odrzucone. Mój kuzyn jest dzieckiem z gwałtu i moja ciocia go pokochała, mój wujek go pokochał i wspólnie z ciocią mieli jeszcze trójkę dzieci. Więc to czy dziecko będzie przyjęte czy nie zależy czy kobieta traktuje dziecko jako problem czy jako dar.A to jakie kobieta ma nastawienie do swojego dziecka zależy w dużej mierze od jej otoczenia. Jeśli kobieta ma wsparcie zwłaszcza na początku ciąży kiedy jest w ogromnym lęku, to jest w stanie przyjąć dziecko nieplanowane, czy z gwałtu, wszystko zależy od nastawienia. Naturalnym i zdrowym, oraz zgodnym z naszą biologią( tylko kobieta jest matką i rodzicielką) rozwiązaniem ciąży jest poród, nie aborcja. Aborcja jest brutalnym przerwaniem naturalnego procesu. Jeśli mówiąc, że nie każdy ma syndrom rozumiesz wyparcie przez kobietę, która dokonała aborcji, że zabiła swe dziecko, to się zgodzę. Myślę że można całe życie to blokować i nigdy nie dokopać się do swojego wewnętrznego "Ja". Psycholodzy na wykładach których byłam, przytaczają przykłady kobiet również po 60-tce które przychodzą do nich z problemem rozwalającego się małżeństwa lub jakąś nerwicą natręctw, a okazuje się że w młodości dokonały aborcje i to w latach kiedy w Polsce aborcja była legalna. Syndrom poaborcyjny objawia się bardzo różnie, ponieważ każda kobieta jest inna, ma inną wrażliwość inną psychikę. Może dlatego tak trudno jest niektórym osobą w niego uwierzyć. Ja go znam na własnej skórze, bo jest w mojej rodzinie. I znam go również dzięki kobietom które do nas piszą lub dzwonią, czasem kilka lat po aborcji . Więc syndrom nie jest niczyim wymysłem jest faktem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki w dobrej cenie. 
kontakt telefoniczny 603113465 
odpowiadam rowniez na sms 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Magda... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Kama111111

> Cześć! Ok miesiąc temu zażyłam art. Wystąpiło krwawienie, dość obfite i skrzepy również się pojawiły.Wszystkie dolegliwości mi przeszły ale martwi mnie to, że mam nadal powiększone piersi i trochę mnie pobolewają. Zrobiłam test parę dni temu i wyszła jedna wyraźna kreska a druga bardzo słabo. Czy mogło się nie udać? Bardzo się denerwuje .. proszę o wiadomość czy któraś z Was też tak miała ? i czy druga słabo widoczna kreska oznacza ciążę?


Tak ja tak miałam... Nie denerwuj się wszystko poszło tak jak miało. Ta jedna kreska będzie coraz bardziej widoczna z czasem a te objawy powoli ustana. Ja brałam arthrotec pod język i wszystko się udało dostałam skurcze i krwawienie duże strzępy byłam w 2 Mc i się udało brałam już drugi raz i zawsze zamawiam od tej Pani z pod nr 537257481 i się nie zawiodłam jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie się dowiedziałam ze jestem w 10 tygodniu ciąży. Chce wziąć arth, jednak jak zacznę krwawić napewno moj chłopak zabierze mnie do szpitala,stad moje pytanie. Czy na pogotowiu robiąc mi usg, tuż o rozpoczęciu krwawienia, będzie widoczny żyjący zarodek? Jeśli tak, to jak lekarze mogą zareagować na skurcze macicy i żyjące dziecko (to chyba nie jest normalne, wydaje mi się ze przed poronieniem naturalnym dziecko samoistnie umiera, a dopiero później zaczynają się skurcze)? Czy nie zorientują się że coś jest nie tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> potrzebuje porady. Jak przyjac artrotec w 13 tygodniu? mam za soba juz dwie proby, tj w 7 i 10 tygodniu. sam artrotec po 4 tabletki pod jezyk co 3 h i nadal nic. Usg nadal wskazuje ciaze, bez zadnych uszkodzen ani zmian w macicy. za kazdym razem wystapilo krwawienie, ale trwalo max 1,5 dni i bylo coraz bardziej znikome. 
> 
> Prosze o pomoc. Jak przyjac teraz w 13 tygodniu sam arthrotec?


ja usunełam w pod 17 tyg było dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I o to mi wlasnie chodzi, nie jest napisane ze to pewne i wierze ze te dzieciaczki urodza sie zdrowe :-) wiem ze nie jestem sama z bijacymi sie myslami po zazyciu arth, (tylko podjelam inna decyzje) tylko dlatego ze nie znalazlam zadnych informacji na ten temat :-( i tez wlasnie dlatego prosze dziewczyny o wiadomosci jak ich dzieciatka sie maja, mi juz to nic nie da, ale wiem ze nie jednej dziewczynie to na pewno pomoze


witaj, czy urodziłaś dziecko po art? Jest zdrowe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem na poczatku 11 tc, do tej pory (przez okolo 3 tyg) bralam duze dawki wit C (z mala przerwa), 6 x ibuprom dziennie i nic nie pomoglo (czytalam o "domowych" sposobach), boje sie, ze po ibupromie moje dziecko moze nie byc juz w pelni zdrowe, czekam obecnie na zamowione tabletki art... boje sie przebiegu "kuracji", nikt o tym nie wie, co jak mi sie nie uda? czy jesli zaczne mocno krwawic moge udac sie na pogotowie? lekarze cos wykryja? nie chce by sie wydalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne...
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam Magda... 577 214 933


Skąd byłby odbiór?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd byłby odbiór?


To oszustka nie kupujcie od niej!!!!  Na innych stronach podaję się za Sylwie,  Aleksandre i nie wiadomo kogo jeszcze!!!  Chcę przelewu całej kwoty i nawet nie wysyła żadnej paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie bierzcie nic od niej bo to oszustka.  Na innych stronach podaję się za Sylwie, Aleksandre i nie wiadomo kogo jeszcze.  Bierze pieniądze i nie wysyła paczki.  Sprawa zgłoszona na policji,  prawdopodobnie po nr konta bankowego już ją namierzyli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Kontakt 729.279.449 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za bezczelne kłamstwo i zdzierstwo. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli 200 mcg misoprostolu. I ta sama skuteczność, czyli max60-70%. Nie dawajcie się nabierać, dziewczyny. Za tą kasę mozecie miec zestaw z WHW lub WOW, ktory ma prawie 100% skuteczności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 50mg 
Jak go mam dawkowac lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo ?
Jestem w 8 tyg. 
Brał ktos w tym czasie ?
Jak to przebiega ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem na poczatku 11 tc, do tej pory (przez okolo 3 tyg) bralam duze dawki wit C (z mala przerwa), 6 x ibuprom dziennie i nic nie pomoglo (czytalam o "domowych" sposobach), boje sie, ze po ibupromie moje dziecko moze nie byc juz w pelni zdrowe, czekam obecnie na zamowione tabletki art... boje sie przebiegu "kuracji", nikt o tym nie wie, co jak mi sie nie uda? czy jesli zaczne mocno krwawic moge udac sie na pogotowie? lekarze cos wykryja? nie chce by sie wydalo


No właśnie jak to jest? Czy zaraz po wzieciu leku jak zaczyna sie mocne krwawienie mozna udać sie na pogotowie i lekarze nic nie zauważa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie jak to jest? Czy zaraz po wzieciu leku jak zaczyna sie mocne krwawienie mozna udać sie na pogotowie i lekarze nic nie zauważa?


Jezeli wezmiecie doustnie to nie wykryja z tego co czytalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odsprzedam cale opakowanie w rozsadnej cenie: m.jow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam posiadam arthrotec 50mg 
> Jak go mam dawkowac lepiej doustnie czy dopochwowo ?
> Jestem w 8 tyg. 
> Brał ktos w tym czasie ?
> Jak to przebiega ?


Weź sie zaloguj na maszwybor.net. Tam wszystko jest. Przebieg zabiegow z podzialem na tygodnie, najważniejsze pytania, wzory przelewów do wow. I jak napiszesz to od razu ktos odpisuje, nie tak jak tutaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Magda... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam
> odstąpię arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).mi juz nie sa potrzebne...
> Cena 200zl
> moge wyslac za pobraniem.mozliwy odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam magda... 577 214 933


lepiej oddaj mi moje pieniądze szmato!!!!

----------


## NJB

witam. potrzebuję tabletek/sposobu aby wywołać "poronienie zatrzymane"? proszę o pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. potrzebuję tabletek/sposobu aby wywołać "poronienie zatrzymane"? proszę o pomoc...


Niech Pani lepiej nie szuka w internecie bo tu sami oszuści. Proponuję znaleźć jakiegoś zaufanego lekarza który wystawi receptę na arthrotec i kupić w aptece za niecałe 50 zł. Tutaj tylko straci Pani pieniądze bo ludzie żądają po 400 zł wysyłają albo zupełnie inne tabletki np panadl albo wcale Pani paczki nie dostanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne...
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam Magda... 577 214 933


Hehe nie kupujcie bo sprzedaje i wysyła parasol i inne to oszustwa podana już na policję. Na innym forum ten sam numer i podaje się za Sylwia nie kupujcie z numeru 577214933!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. potrzebuję tabletek/sposobu aby wywołać "poronienie zatrzymane"? proszę o pomoc...


   Napisz do organizacji WOW - tam masz 100% pewności, że dostaniesz to co zamówiłaś i 99% pewności, że zabieg się uda. Przy Arthrotecu jest to niestety maksymalnie 70 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostałam oszukana przez tą co za 200zl 577xxx933 sprzedaje głupia sucz. Zalatwilam już tabletki i odebrałam osobiście w Gdyni od Pani dostałam namiar od znajomej kumpeli przyjechałam ponad 100km i odebrałam 12 tab arthrotec i jedna Ru już jestem po. W przeciętnej cenie za zestaw a ta sumę z góry na policję podałam już kilka kobiet się zgłosiło ale będzie miała przesrane teraz to kilka lat grozi. Poczytaj sobie prawo szmatką wielka Pani Magdaleno i jak tam jeszcze na każdym forum ten sam numer tylko imię inne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz do organizacji WOW - tam masz 100% pewności, że dostaniesz to co zamówiłaś i 99% pewności, że zabieg się uda. Przy Arthrotecu jest to niestety maksymalnie 70 %


Ja zamawiałam z wow i nie przyszły bo niby zostały zatrzymane gdzieś po drodze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz do organizacji WOW - tam masz 100% pewności, że dostaniesz to co zamówiłaś i 99% pewności, że zabieg się uda. Przy Arthrotecu jest to niestety maksymalnie 70 %


ale ja chcę spowodować zatrzymanie rozwoju zarodka a nie pełną aborcję, więc Arthrotec nie dla mnie, zestaw z WOW też chyba nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale ja chcę spowodować zatrzymanie rozwoju zarodka a nie pełną aborcję, więc Arthrotec nie dla mnie, zestaw z WOW też chyba nie


W takim razie musisz zażyć jedna tabletkę Ru 486 to chmurę rozwój zarodka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim razie musisz zażyć jedna tabletkę Ru 486 to chmurę rozwój zarodka.


Sorki za bład Ru chamuje rozwój zarodka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sorki za bład Ru chamuje rozwój zarodka


Jedną już raz wzięłam niby "Ru" a ciąża żywa! ale mogła mnie kobieta po prostu oszukać, chociaż na stronie WOW też jest napisane że Ru może nie zadziałac i ciąża będzie się rozwijała dalej. W związku ze swoim stanem zdrowia nie mogę przeprowadzić pełej "kuracji" gdyż mogę się wykrwawić...stąd potrzebuję sposoby aby zahamować rozwój i aby ginekolog skierował mnie na zabieg  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedną już raz wzięłam niby "Ru" a ciąża żywa! ale mogła mnie kobieta po prostu oszukać, chociaż na stronie WOW też jest napisane że Ru może nie zadziałac i ciąża będzie się rozwijała dalej. W związku ze swoim stanem zdrowia nie mogę przeprowadzić pełej "kuracji" gdyż mogę się wykrwawić...stąd potrzebuję sposoby aby zahamować rozwój i aby ginekolog skierował mnie na zabieg


W jakim okresie ciąży jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakim okresie ciąży jesteś?


8 tydzień...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 8 tydzień...


Weź 3-4 tab. Cytotec nie wywala poronienia tylko uszkodzi plod... I idź do ginekologa. Tylko weź doustnie no i jak zamawiasz to tylko że sprawdzeniem zawartość i dokładny  sprawdź tab. Bo pełno tu oszustów. Tylko nie kupuj od Pani z końcówką 933 bo to oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weź 3-4 tab. Cytotec nie wywala poronienia tylko uszkodzi plod... I idź do ginekologa. Tylko weź doustnie no i jak zamawiasz to tylko że sprawdzeniem zawartość i dokładny  sprawdź tab. Bo pełno tu oszustów. Tylko nie kupuj od Pani z końcówką 933 bo to oszustka


Co za bzdura. Gdzie 3-4 cytoteki uszkodzą plod? Co głowę mu urwą?? Ja bralam dwa razy po 20 tabletek i nic nie uszkodzily. Wrecz przeciwnie, lekarz powiedzial : dziesiaty tydzien, ksiazkowo się rozwija. Dopiero zestaw z whw pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam z wow i nie przyszły bo niby zostały zatrzymane gdzieś po drodze


widocznie zamówiłaś do niebezpiecznego województwa, czytałam że Wow nie ogarnia jakoś tego ostatnio. Mnie przestrzegły dziewczyny na maszwybor.net i zamówiłam z WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weź 3-4 tab. Cytotec nie wywala poronienia tylko uszkodzi plod... I idź do ginekologa. Tylko weź doustnie no i jak zamawiasz to tylko że sprawdzeniem zawartość i dokładny  sprawdź tab. Bo pełno tu oszustów. Tylko nie kupuj od Pani z końcówką 933 bo to oszustka


cytotec jest na wywołanie skurczów...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Wszystko z dokładnymi informacjami jak zażywać. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale ja chcę spowodować zatrzymanie rozwoju zarodka a nie pełną aborcję, więc Arthrotec nie dla mnie, zestaw z WOW też chyba nie


Ja ci radzę napisz do WHW na info@womenhelp.org, one tam mają lekarza, skonsultuja twój przypadek i napiszą jak to rozwiazac, tutaj to sama gimbaza, jeszcze sobie zaszkodzisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Wszystko z dokładnymi informacjami jak zażywać. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl


Ja przez cytotec poronilam każdy. Ma inny organizm czaisz brałam 14 tab i poronilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko  nie kupujcie na aborcja pl. Bo to kit 550 w błoto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ci radzę napisz do WHW na info@womenhelp.org, one tam mają lekarza, skonsultuja twój przypadek i napiszą jak to rozwiazac, tutaj to sama gimbaza, jeszcze sobie zaszkodzisz.


Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i 1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail  asnaghena@gmail.com
Nie wysyłam za pobraniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i 1 tabletke Misoprostol.
> Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail  asnaghena@gmail.com
> Nie wysyłam za pobraniem


A jest możliwa przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i 1 tabletke Misoprostol.
> Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail  asnaghena@gmail.com
> Nie wysyłam za pobraniem


8 mife i jedno miso? Pierwszy raz słyszę o takim zestawie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jest możliwa przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą?


   Jeśli nie wysyła za pobraniem, to nie masz takiej możliwości. Może Ci ewentualnie wysłać zdjęcia, które nie koniecznie muszą być prawdziwe. Ja w podobny sposób zostałam oszukana - dostałam zdjęcia tabletek, opakowanie, blistry, wszystko a w kopercie było opakowanie a w nim pocięte gazety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Odkupię opakowanie Arthro, w rozsądnej cenie. Z góry zaznaczam,że cena 350 lub 400 zł nie jest dla mnie rozsądna. Ktoś coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie wysyła za pobraniem, to nie masz takiej możliwości. Może Ci ewentualnie wysłać zdjęcia, które nie koniecznie muszą być prawdziwe. Ja w podobny sposób zostałam oszukana - dostałam zdjęcia tabletek, opakowanie, blistry, wszystko a w kopercie było opakowanie a w nim pocięte gazety.


Jest różnica miedzy przesylką za pobraniem, kiedy najpierw placisz, a potem dostajesz paczkę, a przesylką ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, kiedy najpierw otwierasz paczkę, a potem płacisz. Jeżeli ktoś nie zgadza się na tą drugą opcję, to jest zwyklym krętaczem i szkoda na niego czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest różnica miedzy przesylką za pobraniem, kiedy najpierw placisz, a potem dostajesz paczkę, a przesylką ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci, kiedy najpierw otwierasz paczkę, a potem płacisz. Jeżeli ktoś nie zgadza się na tą drugą opcję, to jest zwyklym krętaczem i szkoda na niego czasu.


   Osoba, która sprzedaje zaznaczyła,że nie wysyła za pobraniem co jest równoznaczne z tym,że nie ma możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości, dlatego napisałam,że zostałam oszukana w podobny sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny!
To jak to jest... Czy normalne poronienie też czasami nie jest wywołane śmiercią zarodka? Czy normalnie można mieć skurcze gdy zarodek jeszcze żyje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może być tak i tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam oszukana przez tą co za 200zl 577xxx933 sprzedaje głupia sucz. Zalatwilam już tabletki i odebrałam osobiście w Gdyni od Pani dostałam namiar od znajomej kumpeli przyjechałam ponad 100km i odebrałam 12 tab arthrotec i jedna Ru już jestem po. W przeciętnej cenie za zestaw a ta sumę z góry na policję podałam już kilka kobiet się zgłosiło ale będzie miała przesrane teraz to kilka lat grozi. Poczytaj sobie prawo szmatką wielka Pani Magdaleno i jak tam jeszcze na każdym forum ten sam numer tylko imię inne.



Hej, odezwiesz się do mnie na maila? katarzyna.gdynska@onet.pl
Potrzebne mi namiary na osobe z Gdyni  :Smile:  Pilna potrzeba a nie chce kolejny raz ryzykowac ze nie to co zamowilam dostane a sam artrotec nie dziala na mnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
    - nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
    - jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
    - chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
    - chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

    … i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

    Napisz do nas.
    Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

    email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
    chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!!! Podbijam pytanie. Czy ma ktoś odsprzedać Arthro w rozsądnej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, odezwiesz się do mnie na maila? katarzyna.gdynska@onet.pl
> Potrzebne mi namiary na osobe z Gdyni  Pilna potrzeba a nie chce kolejny raz ryzykowac ze nie to co zamowilam dostane a sam artrotec nie dziala na mnie...


Jesteś  z Gdyni?? Zostaw jakiś kontakt do siebie to przekażę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Podbijam pytanie. Czy ma ktoś odsprzedać Arthro w rozsądnej cenie?


Tak ta Pani z Gdyni ma sprzedaje sam art za 250 a z tabletka Ru za 300. Ja odbieralam osobiście akurat i jestem zadowolona. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!!! Odkupię opakowanie Arthro, w rozsądnej cenie. Z góry zaznaczam,że cena 350 lub 400 zł nie jest dla mnie rozsądna. Ktoś coś?


Pisz bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisz bassara.izabela@interia.pl


Nie pisz bo Nowy kogoś oszuka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też zamówiłam tabletki od Pani z Gdyni 537257481 za pobraniem dostam w poniedziałek dziś jestem Juz po zabiegu poszło po mojej myśli zamówiłam od Pani 12art i jedna Ru zestaw 300zl zaplacilam pisze żeby się podzielić informacja jak to wyglądało u mnie już po 2 dawce dostałam lekkich skurczy i zaczęłam krwawic po 3 już całkiem mocno na drugi dzień wszystko ustąpiło już dziś zostało mi lekkie krwawienie za parę dniu pójdę do giną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pisz bo Nowy kogoś oszuka


Jak można kogoś oszukać, gdy wysyłasz przesyłkę z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pisz bo Nowy kogoś oszuka


Nie można nikogo oszukać, jeśli wysyła się przesyłkę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie. wystarczy mi 12szt przesylka tylko z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości moze ktores z was zostalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## KRISCANOE

> ja też zamówiłam tabletki od pani z gdyni 537257481 za pobraniem dostam w poniedziałek dziś jestem juz po zabiegu poszło po mojej myśli zamówiłam od pani 12art i jedna ru zestaw 300zl zaplacilam pisze żeby się podzielić informacja jak to wyglądało u mnie już po 2 dawce dostałam lekkich skurczy i zaczęłam krwawic po 3 już całkiem mocno na drugi dzień wszystko ustąpiło już dziś zostało mi lekkie krwawienie za parę dniu pójdę do giną.


czy można odebrać od pani z gdyni osobiscie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie szukam sprawdzonego zrodla, probowalam i w mojej miescinie nikt nie chce sprzedac w aptece a bylam w kazdej  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie szukam sprawdzonego zrodla, probowalam i w mojej miescinie nikt nie chce sprzedac w aptece a bylam w kazdej


   Zamów zestaw z organizacji - bardziej pewnego źródła nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.julia@protonmail.com
> 
> BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)
> 
> PL86124055271111001071246775
> 
> SWIFT:
> 
> PKOPPLPW
> ...


potwierdzam oszuści!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie szukam sprawdzonego zrodla, probowalam i w mojej miescinie nikt nie chce sprzedac w aptece a bylam w kazdej


Hej 663400760 lub jeśli nie odbiera to 537257481 ja korzystałam odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem bez przelewów na konto. Mogę podzielić się doświadczeniem pozdrawiam. Gabrysia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny zamawiałam od Pani z końcówką 933 oszukala mnie dostałam jakieś śmieci czy ten post to Pani pewna z tej Gdyni brał ktoś niby pisze ze tak ale ja to się boję no już straciłam ponad 400 zł a za bogata nie jestem przecież normalne że na policję nie pójdę bo teraz to za kupowanie tego ładna kara grozi a nie chce się wpakowac może spróbuję od nr 537257481 dziewczyny go dobrze opisują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za kupowanie na własny użytek to akurat nic nie grozi, bo kobiety robiące aborcje chroni kompromis aborcyjny. Jednak lepiej zamow z whw, będziesz miala pewność ze masz oryginal. Ja sie tak nacielam, laska obiecywala zestaw z ru, a dostalam 12 arthro i jakąś witaminę luzem. 500 zl poszło w las. Dopiero jak napisalam do whw to mi wytlumaczyly ze w polsce nie mozna kupic ru, bo nie jest zarejestrowane i ci wszyscy sprzedawcy to oszusci. Teraz czekam na zestaw od nich, strasznie się boje bo to 10 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak zamowie z oglaszamy24 art z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci to mozliwe ze mnie oszukaja? Nie mowie o zestawie bo wiem ze to sciema

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też zamówiłam tabletki od Pani z Gdyni 537257481 za pobraniem dostam w poniedziałek dziś jestem Juz po zabiegu poszło po mojej myśli zamówiłam od Pani 12art i jedna Ru zestaw 300zl zaplacilam pisze żeby się podzielić informacja jak to wyglądało u mnie już po 2 dawce dostałam lekkich skurczy i zaczęłam krwawic po 3 już całkiem mocno na drugi dzień wszystko ustąpiło już dziś zostało mi lekkie krwawienie za parę dniu pójdę do giną.


W którym tygodniu  Pani była?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej 663400760 lub jeśli nie odbiera to 537257481 ja korzystałam odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem bez przelewów na konto. Mogę podzielić się doświadczeniem pozdrawiam. Gabrysia


Jak u Pani to wszystko przebiegło? Jak długo ból brzucha i krwawienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym tygodniu  Pani była?


W 9 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak u Pani to wszystko przebiegło? Jak długo ból brzucha i krwawienie?


Dosyć spokojnie nie miałam mdłości czy wymiotów tylko po 2 dawce ból brzucha skurcze i krwawienie. Łącznie krwawiłam 5 dni aż się oczyścilo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dosyć spokojnie nie miałam mdłości czy wymiotów tylko po 2 dawce ból brzucha skurcze i krwawienie. Łącznie krwawiłam 5 dni aż się oczyścilo


Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny zamawiałam od Pani z końcówką 933 oszukala mnie dostałam jakieś śmieci czy ten post to Pani pewna z tej Gdyni brał ktoś niby pisze ze tak ale ja to się boję no już straciłam ponad 400 zł a za bogata nie jestem przecież normalne że na policję nie pójdę bo teraz to za kupowanie tego ładna kara grozi a nie chce się wpakowac może spróbuję od nr 537257481 dziewczyny go dobrze opisują.


Witaj, za kupowanie nie grozi kara. Może warto się zastanowić i rozważyć inną opcję. Co o tym sądzisz?
Teresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za kupowanie na własny użytek to akurat nic nie grozi, bo kobiety robiące aborcje chroni kompromis aborcyjny. Jednak lepiej zamow z whw, będziesz miala pewność ze masz oryginal. Ja sie tak nacielam, laska obiecywala zestaw z ru, a dostalam 12 arthro i jakąś witaminę luzem. 500 zl poszło w las. Dopiero jak napisalam do whw to mi wytlumaczyly ze w polsce nie mozna kupic ru, bo nie jest zarejestrowane i ci wszyscy sprzedawcy to oszusci. Teraz czekam na zestaw od nich, strasznie się boje bo to 10 tydzien


Witam,
Czy rozmawiałaś z kimś bliskim o dziecku, bardzo ważne jest wsparcie dla mamy spodziewającej się dziecka w pierwszych miesiącach ciąży.
Teresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak zamowie z oglaszamy24 art z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci to mozliwe ze mnie oszukaja? Nie mowie o zestawie bo wiem ze to sciema


Witaj,
W którym jesteś tygodniu?
Teresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ale ja chcę spowodować zatrzymanie rozwoju zarodka a nie pełną aborcję, więc Arthrotec nie dla mnie, zestaw z WOW też chyba nie


Dlaczego chcesz zatrzymać rozwój dziecka?
Teresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego chcesz zatrzymać rozwój dziecka?
> Teresa


Dziwne ale dlaczego niby Teresa? Mam na imię Magda i to ja pisałam i góry posty. Dziwne ludzkie urojenia pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziwne ale dlaczego niby Teresa? Mam na imię Magda i to ja pisałam i góry posty. Dziwne ludzkie urojenia pozdrawiam.


Cześć Magdo,
Podpisałam pytanie, które tobie zadałam moim imieniem. Mam na imię Teresa
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oj, chyba nikt z Tereską nie chce gadać. Buuuu. Niestety Teresko, musisz iść poszukać przyjaciół na innym forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj, chyba nikt z Tereską nie chce gadać. Buuuu. Niestety Teresko, musisz iść poszukać przyjaciół na innym forum.


Dokładnie  :Smile:  poszukaj sobie  forum samotnych Serc doradczyni Teresko my tu sobie rozwiązujemy problemy i doradzamy a nie sie spowiadamy. Pozdrawiam Pani Tereso. Magda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy Wy też po zażyciu tych tabletek miałyście taką pustkę w sercu i żal? Ja psychicznie nie mogę dojść do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy Wy też po zażyciu tych tabletek miałyście taką pustkę w sercu i żal? Ja psychicznie nie mogę dojść do siebie


A kiedy robiłaś aborcje? Jesli niedawno, to pamiętaj ze przez kilka tygodni mozesz miec hustawke hormonalną. Bedziesz pomalu dochodzic do siebie i inaczej na to spojrzysz. Mi pomagalo myślenie o powodach dla ktorych to zrobilam. Niedlugo minie cztery lata od mojej aborcji i wiem ze będąc w takiej sytuacji postapila bym dokładnie tak samo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kiedy robiłaś aborcje? Jesli niedawno, to pamiętaj ze przez kilka tygodni mozesz miec hustawke hormonalną. Bedziesz pomalu dochodzic do siebie i inaczej na to spojrzysz. Mi pomagalo myślenie o powodach dla ktorych to zrobilam. Niedlugo minie cztery lata od mojej aborcji i wiem ze będąc w takiej sytuacji postapila bym dokładnie tak samo.


Tydzień temu, nie śpię po nocach, nie jem i nie mogę normalnie funkcjonować, całymi dniami płaczę  i pomimo tego że wiem iż było to dla nas najlepsze rozwiązanie nie mogę się z tym pogodzić wręcz żałuję tego co się stało. Nie wiem czy sama sobie poradzę z wyrzutami sumienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tydzień temu, nie śpię po nocach, nie jem i nie mogę normalnie funkcjonować, całymi dniami płaczę  i pomimo tego że wiem iż było to dla nas najlepsze rozwiązanie nie mogę się z tym pogodzić wręcz żałuję tego co się stało. Nie wiem czy sama sobie poradzę z wyrzutami sumienia.


Zapraszamy na maszwybor.net - forum tworza kobiety, które mają za sobą aborcję, te przed i te w trakcie. Moze taka grupa wsparcia Ci pomoże. Bez pro-life i umoralniania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję zestaw do 12 tc. Ze sprawdzonego źródła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapraszamy na maszwybor.net - forum tworza kobiety, które mają za sobą aborcję, te przed i te w trakcie. Moze taka grupa wsparcia Ci pomoże. Bez pro-life i umoralniania.


Dlaczego gdy ktoś jest za życiem uważa się go za kogoś kto umoralnia, jestem pro - lifem i wyobraź sobie ze też bym poradziła dziewczynie szukanie grupy wsparcia, bo sama może sobie z tym nie poradzić i daleko mi od oceniania kogokolwiek!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego gdy ktoś jest za życiem uważa się go za kogoś kto umoralnia, jestem pro - lifem i wyobraź sobie ze też bym poradziła dziewczynie szukanie grupy wsparcia, bo sama może sobie z tym nie poradzić i daleko mi od oceniania kogokolwiek!


Ależ ja też jestem za życiem  :Wink:  uwazam ze życie kobiety i jej bliskich jest wazniejsze niz niechciany zlepek zarodek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego gdy ktoś jest za życiem uważa się go za kogoś kto umoralnia, jestem pro - lifem i wyobraź sobie ze też bym poradziła dziewczynie szukanie grupy wsparcia, bo sama może sobie z tym nie poradzić i daleko mi od oceniania kogokolwiek!


Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego chcesz zatrzymać rozwój dziecka?
> Teresa


Nic Ci do tego!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję zestaw do 12 tc. Ze sprawdzonego źródła.


Napisz pod numer 537257481.je dziś brałam tab z Ru i w południe byłam po bez żadnych problemów i ciężkich dolegliwości dostałam za pobraniem w następny dzień. Polecam pania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ależ ja też jestem za życiem  uwazam ze życie kobiety i jej bliskich jest wazniejsze niz niechciany zlepek zarodek


Dla jednych jest to tylko zlepek komórek a dla drugich nie, widocznie dla tej dziewczyny nie, bo coś w niej nie daje jej spokoju, więc myślę że tutaj nie są ważne twoje poglądy czy moje, tylko Ona!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla jednych jest to tylko zlepek komórek a dla drugich nie, widocznie dla tej dziewczyny nie, bo coś w niej nie daje jej spokoju, więc myślę że tutaj nie są ważne twoje poglądy czy moje, tylko Ona!


Dokładnie dla mnie nie był to zlepek komórek tylko moje dziecko pomimo tego że zaczął się dopiero 9 tydzień. Ja je kochałam ale nie mogłam urodzic. Nawet w momencie zażywania tabletek płakałam jak głupia ale wiedziałam że to " lepsze" rozwiązanie, odebrałam mu prawo do życia i do końca mojego będę tego żałować. Najgorsze jest to że nie mam się komu wyżalić bo byłoby mi pewnie lżej tylko jak powiedzieć o czymś takim mając w swoim środowisku samych przeciwników aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie dla mnie nie był to zlepek komórek tylko moje dziecko pomimo tego że zaczął się dopiero 9 tydzień. Ja je kochałam ale nie mogłam urodzic. Nawet w momencie zażywania tabletek płakałam jak głupia ale wiedziałam że to " lepsze" rozwiązanie, odebrałam mu prawo do życia i do końca mojego będę tego żałować. Najgorsze jest to że nie mam się komu wyżalić bo byłoby mi pewnie lżej tylko jak powiedzieć o czymś takim mając w swoim środowisku samych przeciwników aborcji


Możesz zadzwonić do netporadni lub napisać na czacie, nie na ogólnym forum. Na pewno nikt Cię nie będzie oceniał!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 1 op Kraków 694432858

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie dla mnie nie był to zlepek komórek tylko moje dziecko pomimo tego że zaczął się dopiero 9 tydzień. Ja je kochałam ale nie mogłam urodzic. Nawet w momencie zażywania tabletek płakałam jak głupia ale wiedziałam że to " lepsze" rozwiązanie, odebrałam mu prawo do życia i do końca mojego będę tego żałować. Najgorsze jest to że nie mam się komu wyżalić bo byłoby mi pewnie lżej tylko jak powiedzieć o czymś takim mając w swoim środowisku samych przeciwników aborcji


  Jak nie mozesz sobie z tym poradzic i chcesz pogadac,to moge Ci zostawic swojego maila. Mozesz isc do psychologa lub psychiatry. Jest wiele mozliwosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za kupowanie na własny użytek to akurat nic nie grozi, bo kobiety robiące aborcje chroni kompromis aborcyjny. Jednak lepiej zamow z whw, będziesz miala pewność ze masz oryginal. Ja sie tak nacielam, laska obiecywala zestaw z ru, a dostalam 12 arthro i jakąś witaminę luzem. 500 zl poszło w las. Dopiero jak napisalam do whw to mi wytlumaczyly ze w polsce nie mozna kupic ru, bo nie jest zarejestrowane i ci wszyscy sprzedawcy to oszusci. Teraz czekam na zestaw od nich, strasznie się boje bo to 10 tydzien


Weź nie strasz! Ja kupowałam już drugi raz w ciągu ostatniego roku zestaw normalnie w Polsce i dostałam oryginalne  Mifepristone. 
Po pierwsze wyglądało identycznie jak wzory pokazane na stronie serwisu women on web - opakowanie i listek z tabletka i nawet sama tabletka miała odpowiedni kształt i wytloczony znaczek. 
Po drugie zaczelam krwawic  zanim nadszedł czas na zazycie Misoprostol to chyba by sie tak nie stało gdyby to wszystko  co kupujesz poza wow  byłoby podróbka  jak tu twierdzisz, tak czy nie ? 
Bardzo ciężko jest ogarnąć taki zestaw w oryginale i to akurat jest prawda ale już nie przesadzajmy. Na moim przykładzie widac, ze to możliwe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy Wy też po zażyciu tych tabletek miałyście taką pustkę w sercu i żal? Ja psychicznie nie mogę dojść do siebie


 Cos mi się zdaje, że Pani Teresa nie przebiła się próbując wchodzić w dyskusję i umoralniac więc próbuje inną drogą  wzbudzić w odwiedzających to forum osobach wyrzuty sumienia. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cos mi się zdaje, że Pani Teresa nie przebiła się próbując wchodzić w dyskusję i umoralniac więc próbuje inną drogą  wzbudzić w odwiedzających to forum osobach wyrzuty sumienia. .


  Też tak uważam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam 12 sztuk, zupełnie za damo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też tak uważam.


 Dziwny zbieg okoliczności.. Można cofnąć się wiele stron wstecz i takich wpisów raczej się nie znajdzie. Osoby, które tutaj przychodzą szukają konkretnych informacji, ewentualnie pomocy w pozyskaniu wiadomych środków i ich skutecznego i bezpiecznego zastosowania. 
Są zdecydowane, że nie będą kontynuować ciąży i nie poszukują tu porady psychologicznej ani nawet "dobrej rady" tylko wsparcia w realizacji określonego celu. 
Wystarczy mieć trochę rozumu by z praktycznie każdego posta odczuć determinację i zero wahania. 
Nagle pojawia się osoba, która  usilnie próbuje naklaniać innych do zwierzen i wywołać fałszywe poczucie osamotnienia i "tkwienia" w problemie ("musisz porozmawiac z psychologiem") a także wyrzuty sumienia ("wsparcie jest bardzo ważne dla PRZYSZŁEJ MAMY"). 
Manipulacja i podłe próby ingerencji w cudze decyzję i wybory oraz namieszania komuś w głowie. 
Gdy to się nie powiodło nagle pojawiła się osoba, która ciężko przeżywa przerwanie ciąży i konkretyzuje do tego dziwnym trafem, że jest to efekt zażycia tabletek. 
Nie wierzę w takie zbiegi  okoliczności. 
Musiałam to napisać bo nienawidzę takich zalosnych prób manipulowania kimś i forsowania  własnych przekonań na siłę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku moge odsprzedac,podaj maile odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zaczynałam czwarty tydzień i też się cholernie bałam , ale mój facet był przy mnie.Jestem już po i mam nadzieję, że to już koniec wszystkiego , bo to nic przyjemnego, ale nie było aż tak jak to niektóre osoby opisują. . Zrobiłam to właśnie wczoraj. Zastosowałam 3 tabletki dopochwowo o godzinie 20  i przez 4 godziny miałam bóle skurcze i z brzucha i z krzyża no i ogólnie dół brzucha pobolewał. Później miałam delikatne dreszcze. Bóle  w sumie były do zniesienia. O godzinie 24 się zaczęło delikatne nieduże krwawienie, jednak ból taki jak dla miesiączki typowy był cały czas. O piątej z minutami poszłam do wc i coś ze mnie wyleciało i tutaj zaczął się strach , bo krwawienie się rozkręciło.....poleciało ze mnie jeszcze ze 3 razy kilka sporych skrzepów. I teraz mam 14.30 i jest znośnie nawet jestem zaskoczona, że nie krwawię bardziej. Ale faktycznie oszczędzam się mój skarb robi wszystko ....a jeszcze te upały dają do wiwatu. 
> Nie jest to nic przyjemnego , bo sumienie psychika i fizyczność ucierpi, ale nie ma koszmaru, ja jestem słabo odporna na ból i przetrwałam nawet nie brałam żadnego przeciwbólowego. Tyle, że każdy inaczej reaguje.


Czy kupowałas tabletki z internetu??? Odpowiesz na kilka moich pytań??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy można odebrać od pani z gdyni osobiscie ?


Czy ta pani na prawde jest sprawdzona?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ta pani na prawde jest sprawdzona?


Naprawdę sprawdzone to są organizacje WHW i WOW. Tutejsi handlarze to rosyjska ruletka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ta pani na prawde jest sprawdzona?


Tak moim zdaniem jest ka wczoraj brałam tabletki i poszło tak jak miało z resztą nie słyszałam o niej żadnych słów krytyki sprzedaje na wysyłkę za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty i przede wszystkim nie zdziera po 500 zł tylko w normie. Także ja zastrzeżeń do Pani z Gdyni nie mam. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak moim zdaniem jest ka wczoraj brałam tabletki i poszło tak jak miało z resztą nie słyszałam o niej żadnych słów krytyki sprzedaje na wysyłkę za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty i przede wszystkim nie zdziera po 500 zł tylko w normie. Także ja zastrzeżeń do Pani z Gdyni nie mam. Pozdrawiam


Jaką mam pewność, ze to nie autoreklama?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam artrotek wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci -pobraniowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam artrotek wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci -pobraniowa


   Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena?


160 plus koszt wysylki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 160 plus koszt wysylki


zostaw jakis namiar to sie odezwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zostaw jakis namiar to sie odezwe


Zostaw namiar na siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamówiłam z internetu od oszustki, która na każdym forum się ogłasza że niby sprzedaje tanio żeby tylko zwrócił jej się koszt prywatnej wizyty u lekarza. Na każdej stronie podaję inne imię i sama pisze komentarze w których poleca sama siebie. Ja będąc w desperacji bo był to już 8 tydzien nie czytałam tak dogłębnie wpisów na forum i zapłaciłam jej. Zostałam oczywiście oszukana. Dlatego chyba najlepiej poprosić lekarza o wystawienie recepty na arthrotec. Tabletki pomagają, za zażyłam tylko dwa razy po 4 tabletki, dostałam takich boli ze kolejnej dawki nie dałam rady wziąć, ale się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaką mam pewność, ze to nie autoreklama?


Dlaczego auto reklama pisze co wiem i tyle jeśli ktoś nie wierzy to naprawdę nie musi każdy dzieli się tu swoimi odczuciami. Pisałam tu jak byłam w ciąży i szukałam pomocy dlatego piszę i teraz jak już jestem po bo nie zostałam oszukana i jestem zadowolona z Pani od której dostałam tabletki i dziękuję za kontakt i pomoc w czasie ich brania. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oddam 12 sztuk, zupełnie za damo.


   Aktualne? Jestem chetna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostaw namiar na siebie


jan.janeczko11@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam takie pytanie. Jak długo test ciążowy wychodzi pozytywny?  Minął już ponad tydzień od wzięcia tabletek a na teście robionym późnym wieczorem od razu pokazują się dwie grube krechy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam takie pytanie. Jak długo test ciążowy wychodzi pozytywny?  Minął już ponad tydzień od wzięcia tabletek a na teście robionym późnym wieczorem od razu pokazują się dwie grube krechy


Test moze wychodzic fałszywie pozytywny nawet do pięciu tygodni po aborcji. Jesli chcesz się przekonać czy sie udalo musisz zrobic dwa razy badanie krwi beta hcg lub badanie usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem lub spotkam się osobiście. meil:monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;168407]Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel:785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;168408]


> Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel:785622605


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakies opinie na temat P beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

ma ktos zestaw na sprzedaz? Pilnie. 
Prosze o maila: katara@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakies opinie na temat P beata.beti40@interia.pl


Jeśli chcesz od niej zamówić to tylko że sprawdzeniem zawartość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Kupię zestaw leków, Śląsk i tylko z odbiorem osobistym. Znajoma mnie prosi, która bardzo potrzebuje i boi się że zostanie oszukana tak jak dwa dni temu przez jedną z osób ogłaszających się na tym forum. Tylko poważne oferty, proszę na mejla: adam.mysza "@" poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możliwe żeby ginekolog 9 dni po aborcji (9 Tc) nie zauważył że byłam w ciąży? Na usg wyszło że coś jest w macicy, stwierdził że nie wie co to ale chyba polip, o ciąży nic nie wspomniał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo was bolało pi wzięciu tych tabletek??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamowilam od pani z koncowka tel. 481 bardzo miła wytłumaczyła co i jak w razie pytan jest pod telefonem wiec chyba warto, dopiero czekam na przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo was bolało pi wzięciu tych tabletek??


To jest raczej kwestia indywidualna, jedne mają bóle jak przy miesiączce drugie silniejsze. Ja miałam bardzo silne mogłabym je porównać do boli jakie miałam w środkowej fazie porodu, bo miałam nawet bóle dolnego odcinka kręgosłupa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny chciałam podzielić się z wami tym co mnie spotkało zostałam oszukana przez Panią Magdę postanowiłam pójść na policję bo oszukała mnie na 500 zł nie spodziewałam się tego co mnie spotka po tygodniu dostałam wezwanie na policję i oskarżyli mnie o kupno tabletek i próbę aborcji na dzień dzisiejszy wygląda to tak że sprawa trafiła do sądu i mam sprawę za miesiąc. Masakra gdybym wiedziała co mnie czeka nie zakladalabym tej sprawy. Bardzo proszę nie kupujcie od Magdy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny chciałam podzielić się z wami tym co mnie spotkało zostałam oszukana przez Panią Magdę postanowiłam pójść na policję bo oszukała mnie na 500 zł nie spodziewałam się tego co mnie spotka po tygodniu dostałam wezwanie na policję i oskarżyli mnie o kupno tabletek i próbę aborcji na dzień dzisiejszy wygląda to tak że sprawa trafiła do sądu i mam sprawę za miesiąc. Masakra gdybym wiedziała co mnie czeka nie zakladalabym tej sprawy. Bardzo proszę nie kupujcie od Magdy.



 A skąd wzięłaś ta panią Magdę? W jaki sposób Cię oszukała? 
Jaki dokładnie zarzut Ci postawiono?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny chciałam podzielić się z wami tym co mnie spotkało zostałam oszukana przez Panią Magdę postanowiłam pójść na policję bo oszukała mnie na 500 zł nie spodziewałam się tego co mnie spotka po tygodniu dostałam wezwanie na policję i oskarżyli mnie o kupno tabletek i próbę aborcji na dzień dzisiejszy wygląda to tak że sprawa trafiła do sądu i mam sprawę za miesiąc. Masakra gdybym wiedziała co mnie czeka nie zakladalabym tej sprawy. Bardzo proszę nie kupujcie od Magdy.



Nie ma takiego paragrafu jak proba aborcji w polskim kk. Jest kompromis aborcyjny i wyraznie jest napisane, ze kobieta za aborcje na sobie nie jest karana. Wiec albo znow Teresa probuje was straszyc, albo nieuczciwa konkurencja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest raczej kwestia indywidualna, jedne mają bóle jak przy miesiączce drugie silniejsze. Ja miałam bardzo silne mogłabym je porównać do boli jakie miałam w środkowej fazie porodu, bo miałam nawet bóle dolnego odcinka kręgosłupa


Po jakim czasie poszłaś do ginekologa??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma takiego paragrafu jak proba aborcji w polskim kk. Jest kompromis aborcyjny i wyraznie jest napisane, ze kobieta za aborcje na sobie nie jest karana. Wiec albo znow Teresa probuje was straszyc, albo nieuczciwa konkurencja.


Nie Pani Teresa ani żadna konkurencja. Piszę normalnie indywidualnie sama O sobie tak że 3 tyg temu Pani kg tora raz podaję się za Magdę z końcówką 933 oszukala mnie postanowiłam iść na policję a teraz mam wezwanie do sądu i chcesz to wiez jak nie to nie. Piszę żeby ostrzec spróbuj iść na policję i popytaj o konsekwencjach obrotów tych środków i kupowanie to się dowiesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie poszłaś do ginekologa??


9 dni po aborcji, i najlepsze jest to że mój gin nawet nie wspomniał że byłam w ciąży tylko przy usg usłyszałam że co tam jest i nie wie co ale prawdopodobnie polip. Dostałam skierowanie na zabieg ale szczerze mówiąc nie wiem czy to jest związane z aborcja czy miałam go wcześniej. I jeszcze taka kwestia że ja nie brałam tabletek pod język tylko dopochwowo i lekarz pytał czy stosuje jakieś globulki bo widocznie były jakieś ślady

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie Pani Teresa ani żadna konkurencja. Piszę normalnie indywidualnie sama O sobie tak że 3 tyg temu Pani kg tora raz podaję się za Magdę z końcówką 933 oszukala mnie postanowiłam iść na policję a teraz mam wezwanie do sądu i chcesz to wiez jak nie to nie. Piszę żeby ostrzec spróbuj iść na policję i popytaj o konsekwencjach obrotów tych środków i kupowanie to się dowiesz


Ok, za kupowanie nielegalnych leków mogłaś dostać zarzut, ale nie pisz takich pierdół, ze za próbę aborcji, bo za to nie ma paragrafu. No chyba ze robilas aborcje powyzej 23 tygodnia ciazy, to wtedy normalnie jest zarzut za zabójstwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 9 dni po aborcji, i najlepsze jest to że mój gin nawet nie wspomniał że byłam w ciąży tylko przy usg usłyszałam że co tam jest i nie wie co ale prawdopodobnie polip. Dostałam skierowanie na zabieg ale szczerze mówiąc nie wiem czy to jest związane z aborcja czy miałam go wcześniej. I jeszcze taka kwestia że ja nie brałam tabletek pod język tylko dopochwowo i lekarz pytał czy stosuje jakieś globulki bo widocznie były jakieś ślady


Lekarz nie wiedzial ze poronilas, wiec nie wiedzial jak interpretować zawartosc twojej macicy. Wzial resztki za polip i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok, za kupowanie nielegalnych leków mogłaś dostać zarzut, ale nie pisz takich pierdół, ze za próbę aborcji, bo za to nie ma paragrafu. No chyba ze robilas aborcje powyzej 23 tygodnia ciazy, to wtedy normalnie jest zarzut za zabójstwo.


Mów i o kupowanie nielegalnych leków ale na policji dokładnie wiedzieli do czego dziewczyny biorą te tabletki i teraz mam problemy i wezwanie do sądu i cholernie boję się konsekwencji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Chętnie odkupię zestaw. Pilne. Mail: doska_11@go2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 9 dni po aborcji, i najlepsze jest to że mój gin nawet nie wspomniał że byłam w ciąży tylko przy usg usłyszałam że co tam jest i nie wie co ale prawdopodobnie polip. Dostałam skierowanie na zabieg ale szczerze mówiąc nie wiem czy to jest związane z aborcja czy miałam go wcześniej. I jeszcze taka kwestia że ja nie brałam tabletek pod język tylko dopochwowo i lekarz pytał czy stosuje jakieś globulki bo widocznie były jakieś ślady


mogłabym się z Tobą skontaktować? znajoma chce przyjąć dopochwowo i mamy parę pytań. Byłabym  niesamowicie wdzięczna jakbyś zostawiła jakiś kontakt do siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabeletki lub zestaw 
kontakt telefoniczny oraz SMS - 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mogłabym się z Tobą skontaktować? znajoma chce przyjąć dopochwowo i mamy parę pytań. Byłabym  niesamowicie wdzięczna jakbyś zostawiła jakiś kontakt do siebie.


Zocha261636@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opak 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem lub odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opak 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem lub odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933


Oszustka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dziewczyny nie zamawiajcie z numeru 577214933 ma niby 1 opakowanie a na innym forum podpisuje się jako Magda a tu jako Sylwia. Śmieszna jest!! Już na policję podana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mów i o kupowanie nielegalnych leków ale na policji dokładnie wiedzieli do czego dziewczyny biorą te tabletki i teraz mam problemy i wezwanie do sądu i cholernie boję się konsekwencji


 Jeśli o nic Ciebie oficjalnie nie oskarżono, prokuratura nie skierowała aktu oskarżenia do sądu przeciwko Tobie to co najwyżej możesz być wzywania  jako świadek w sprawie niejakiej Pani Magdy vel. Sylwii czy jak jej tam.. 
 To, ze Mifepristone i Misoprostol to środki nielegalne jest największą pierdołą jaką w ostatnim czasie słyszałam! 
Nie dajcie sobie wmawiać głupot, to są normalne leki, nie figurują na żadnej liście substancji zakazanych ani nic z tych rzeczy. 
Oczywiście mówię o prawdziwym Mifepristone i Misoprostol a nie wycinkach  z listków z przystawiona pieczątką "RU486" jakie rozprowadzają w Polsce co bardziej ķreatywni oszusci. 
Jak wiadomo czegoś takiego to nikt poza "producentem" (czytaj: oszustem w stylu doktor Janusz, dr. Tomasz i jego inne wcielenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeciez tu nie chodzi o mifepristone i misoprostol, bo żaden z tych oszustow takich leków nie ma. Oni handluja Arthrotekiem, jest to lek na receptę, i taki jedynie zarzut mozna im postawic. Nielegalne wprowadzanie do obrotu leków na recepte. Ewentualnie moze pomoc w aborcji, ale wątpię, bo jest to lek na stawy, i każdy głupi sie wybroni, ze nie sprzedawał tego na poronienie, tylko na bolace kości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze jedno. Zestaw poronny mife plus miso rzeczywiscie w Polsce nie jest zarejestrowany i niedopuszczony do obrotu. Dlatego jedynym legalnym sposobem zdobycia zestawu poronnego jest zamówienie z WHW lub WOW. Pozwala na to prawo farmaceutyczne, ktore mowi, ze "na wlasny uzytek mozna sprowadzić z zagranicy do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań leku niezarejestrowanego w Polsce"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam te tabletki w woreczku czy to na pewno jest  Arthrotec???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam te tabletki w woreczku czy to na pewno jest  Arthrotec???


Wpisz sobie w google i poszukaj jak powinien wyglądać Arthrotec. Z jednej strony ma literki A a z drugiej cyfry, bodajze 1410, czy coś takiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam te tabletki w woreczku czy to na pewno jest  Arthrotec???


Raczej oryginalnych tabletek nikt by nie wysłał w woreczku bo po co skoro można wysłać oryginalnie zapakowany jak dla mnie to została Pani oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam juz ta jedna ru boje sie brac reszte, potrzebne mi sa na jutro ! Boję sie, kto pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam artrotek wysyłka z sprawdzeniem pobraniowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie bylo zadne RU tylko jakies gowno. Dlaczego juz na jutro potrzebujesz, nie mozesz sobie zamowic z whw? Ktory masz tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8, a skąd mam pewność ze i tam mnie nie oszukaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O jezu z takim podejsciem to nie wychodz z domu bo za progiem 
cie oszukaja. Jedz sobie w takim razie swoje tabletki z woreczka, skoro n e wierzysz międzynarodowej organizacjom zajmującym sie od lat pomocą kobietom w potrzebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiała któraś z pań z portalu ogłaszamy 24?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wesacie wy sie zastanowice co wy wypisujecie z glupoty zamiast zeobioc po ludzku drucianym wieszakiem to wam sie jakis tabletek zachciewa myslcie ludzie troche

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam juz ta jedna ru boje sie brac reszte, potrzebne mi sa na jutro ! Boję sie, kto pomoże?


Jeżeli to była prawdziwa tabletka w co wątpię to już nie ma odwrotu...  Ja zażyłam arthrotec po pierwszej dawce chciałam sobie odpuścić ale bałam się że dziecko będzie chore

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiała któraś z pań z portalu ogłaszamy 24?


Ja zamówiłam od niejakiej Aleksandry która podaję się też za Magdę Sylwie i nie wiem kogo jeszcze zostałam oczywiście oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 

Sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotec 20 tabletek. Przed wyslaniem paragon i zdjecia opakowania

E-mail arthrotec@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię nie drogo arthrotec kupiłam wczoraj w aptece na receptę 2 op. Znajomy załatwił mi lek na receptę rzekomo na bolące stawy tak można załatwić te leki. Jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany proszę o wiadomość z nr tel. Sylwia190294@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamawiała któraś z pań z portalu ogłaszamy 24?


tam ogłaszają się sami oszuści.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpię nie drogo arthrotec kupiłam wczoraj w aptece na receptę 2 op. Znajomy załatwił mi lek na receptę rzekomo na bolące stawy tak można załatwić te leki. Jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany proszę o wiadomość z nr tel. Sylwia190294@onet.pl


Haha i pewnie oszukasz kolejne osoby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tam ogłaszają się sami oszuści.


Wszędzie się tylko oszuści ogłaszają bo raczej normalny człowiek nie ogłaszal by się na każdym forum tym bardziej że zdobycie arthrotecu nie jest takie trudne wystarczy dobrze z lekarzem zagadać i zamiast płacić po 300 zł oszustowi zapłaci 50 zł w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Haha i pewnie oszukasz kolejne osoby.


Nie jestem tą Pania z numerem z końcówką 933 ja zostałam przez nią właśnie oszukana potem dopiero pokombinowalam z lekarzem wczoraj wykupiłam mogę wysłać paragon no i doszliśmy po tym wszystkim do w niosła że moja 8 tygodniowa dzidzia zostanie z nami.  Dlatego sprzedam tabletki w podobnej cenie jak kupiłam nie chce zdzierac. A że mam imię Sylwia to trudno że ktoś kto ma tak na imię podaję się raz za Ele raz za Sylwia i raz za Magdę zawsze pod tym samym numerem. Jeżeli ktoś chce to niech napisze Sylwia190294@onet.pl a jak nie to nie bez problemu. Może mi się jeszcze kiedyś przyda. I ja również zostałam oszukana więc nie dziwię się wszystkim ze są tacy podejrzliwi ja też byłam bo tu głównie sami handlarze piszą i komentują jak np. Mnie teraz. Pozdrawiam pania/Pana z góry  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem tą Pania z numerem z końcówką 933 ja zostałam przez nią właśnie oszukana potem dopiero pokombinowalam z lekarzem wczoraj wykupiłam mogę wysłać paragon no i doszliśmy po tym wszystkim do w niosła że moja 8 tygodniowa dzidzia zostanie z nami.  Dlatego sprzedam tabletki w podobnej cenie jak kupiłam nie chce zdzierac. A że mam imię Sylwia to trudno że ktoś kto ma tak na imię podaję się raz za Ele raz za Sylwia i raz za Magdę zawsze pod tym samym numerem. Jeżeli ktoś chce to niech napisze Sylwia190294@onet.pl a jak nie to nie bez problemu. Może mi się jeszcze kiedyś przyda. I ja również zostałam oszukana więc nie dziwię się wszystkim ze są tacy podejrzliwi ja też byłam bo tu głównie sami handlarze piszą i komentują jak np. Mnie teraz. Pozdrawiam pania/Pana z góry


Żałuję że nie podjęłam takiej decyzji jak Pani  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żałuję że nie podjęłam takiej decyzji jak Pani


Może i bym wzięła te tabletki ale noc wcześniej miałam sen jak moje dziecko dorasta jak to jest kiedy wymaga pierwsze słowa i jak ma jakies osiągnięcia jaja to radość nie ważne że będzie mi ciężko je wychować i że jestem sama ale wiem że nie będę sama i że moje dziecko będzie do mnie wolało mama. To zmieniło moje zdanie. Jeśli ktoś chce tabletki odstąpię i nie namawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jeszcze jedno. Zestaw poronny mife plus miso rzeczywiscie w Polsce nie jest zarejestrowany i niedopuszczony do obrotu. Dlatego jedynym legalnym sposobem zdobycia zestawu poronnego jest zamówienie z WHW lub WOW. Pozwala na to prawo farmaceutyczne, ktore mowi, ze "na wlasny uzytek mozna sprowadzić z zagranicy do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań leku niezarejestrowanego w Polsce"


Że tak brzydko powiem gadasz głupoty bo po pierwsze w kwestii legalności leków podlegamy pod Komisję europejską a takowa dopuściła do obrotu preparaty lecznicze zawierające w swoim składzie substancję czynną Mifepristone. Dzięki temu mimo niezarejestrowania w Polsce lek jest najzupełniej legalny i wolno go zarowno posiadać jak i sprowadzać (do 5 op.jak napisałaś) jednak od czerwca 2016 r. zmieniły się przepisy i owe sprowadzenie nie obejmuje już przesyłki droga pocztową. 
Jest to kuriozum i kolejna luka w naszym prawie ale niestety taka jest rzeczywistość. 
Poza tym zobacz co piszesz - lek wysłany do Ciebie od Wow lub Whw jest wg. Ciebie legalny a taki sam lek zakupiony w Polsce już nie będzie legalny??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Że tak brzydko powiem gadasz głupoty bo po pierwsze w kwestii legalności leków podlegamy pod Komisję europejską a takowa dopuściła do obrotu preparaty lecznicze zawierające w swoim składzie substancję czynną Mifepristone. Dzięki temu mimo niezarejestrowania w Polsce lek jest najzupełniej legalny i wolno go zarowno posiadać jak i sprowadzać (do 5 op.jak napisałaś) jednak od czerwca 2016 r. zmieniły się przepisy i owe sprowadzenie nie obejmuje już przesyłki droga pocztową. 
> Jest to kuriozum i kolejna luka w naszym prawie ale niestety taka jest rzeczywistość. 
> Poza tym zobacz co piszesz - lek wysłany do Ciebie od Wow lub Whw jest wg. Ciebie legalny a taki sam lek zakupiony w Polsce już nie będzie legalny??


Popieram  :Smile:

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i 1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Że tak brzydko powiem gadasz głupoty bo po pierwsze w kwestii legalności leków podlegamy pod Komisję europejską a takowa dopuściła do obrotu preparaty lecznicze zawierające w swoim składzie substancję czynną Mifepristone. Dzięki temu mimo niezarejestrowania w Polsce lek jest najzupełniej legalny i wolno go zarowno posiadać jak i sprowadzać (do 5 op.jak napisałaś) jednak od czerwca 2016 r. zmieniły się przepisy i owe sprowadzenie nie obejmuje już przesyłki droga pocztową. 
> Jest to kuriozum i kolejna luka w naszym prawie ale niestety taka jest rzeczywistość. 
> Poza tym zobacz co piszesz - lek wysłany do Ciebie od Wow lub Whw jest wg. Ciebie legalny a taki sam lek zakupiony w Polsce już nie będzie legalny??


co Ty opowiadasz ? ja w tym roku zamawiałam już dwa razy z WHW i przesyłki normalnie doszły, przez urzad celny w warszawie i potem w szczecinie. Więc jak miałoby to być nielegalne ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Kupię zestaw leków, Śląsk i tylko z odbiorem osobistym. Znajoma mnie prosi, która bardzo potrzebuje i boi się że zostanie oszukana tak jak dwa dni temu przez jedną z osób ogłaszających się na tym forum. Tylko poważne oferty, proszę na mejla: adam.mysza "@" poczta.fm


Naprawdę nie ma nikogo uczciwego na Śląsku (okolice Katowic) sprzedać Ru... i Cyt... ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naprawdę nie ma nikogo uczciwego na Śląsku (okolice Katowic) sprzedać Ru... i Cyt... ???


   Nie ma,bo nie istnieje taki zestaw :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma,bo nie istnieje taki zestaw


to prawda, ale można sobie pisać, a do niektórych i tak nie dociera, że w Polsce RU nie kupią. Każdy ma swój rozum, co zrobisz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to prawda, ale można sobie pisać, a do niektórych i tak nie dociera, że w Polsce RU nie kupią. Każdy ma swój rozum, co zrobisz...


 Jesteś głupi, bo pewnie wciskasz tu najtańsze gówno w cenie tych najlepszych. kupiłem tu już 3 razy i to bez żadnych problemów, tyle, ze trzeba znaleźć najlepiej lekarzy a nie ćpunów i kombinatorów, którzy chcą najtańszymi zamiennikami się wzbogacić bo nie są wstanie załatwić tych najlepszych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - oryginalne, pewne 
kontakt : 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś głupi, bo pewnie wciskasz tu najtańsze gówno w cenie tych najlepszych. kupiłem tu już 3 razy i to bez żadnych problemów, tyle, ze trzeba znaleźć najlepiej lekarzy a nie ćpunów i kombinatorów, którzy chcą najtańszymi zamiennikami się wzbogacić bo nie są wstanie załatwić tych najlepszych


Mialam się nie znizac do twojego poziomu, ale odpiszę. Skąd w ogóle pomysł, ze jestem facetem.... Sama szukałam tabletek i dwa razy oszukano mnie na jakies tabletki w woreczku. Mialam juz malo czasu, ale udalo sie zamowic z womenhelp.org. Teraz juz po wszystkim jestem madrzejsza i chcialam ostrzec dziewczyny przed oszustami, ale widze, ze to walka z wiatrakami. Pewnie każdy sie musi sparzyć. Wasze pieniadze i wasza sprawa. Ja polecam whw i forum aborcyjne maszwybor.net. Tamtejsze dziewczyny to anioły, bez nich chyba by mnie juz nie bylo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś głupi, bo pewnie wciskasz tu najtańsze gówno w cenie tych najlepszych. kupiłem tu już 3 razy i to bez żadnych problemów, tyle, ze trzeba znaleźć najlepiej lekarzy a nie ćpunów i kombinatorów, którzy chcą najtańszymi zamiennikami się wzbogacić bo nie są wstanie załatwić tych najlepszych


To prawda, też się znów tu rozglądam, bo jestem w potrzebie i wiele się pozmieniało, stare i pewne kontakty nieaktywne wrrr. Możesz dać jakiś kontakt do siebie lub znasz kogoś? Tęż się dziwię że teraz się tu sprzedaje sam ARTHROTEC i to w cenie najlepszego zestawu niemal, i to działa na usunięcie???? hahaha, może na niektóre zadziała z litrem samogonu. Ja ostatnio ze 2 lata temu płaciłem 460 + 26 za okazaniem na poczcie za zestaw 1 x MIFEPRISTONE + 20 CYTOTEC od ginekologa z Krakowa, ale już go nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam się nie znizac do twojego poziomu, ale odpiszę. Skąd w ogóle pomysł, ze jestem facetem.... Sama szukałam tabletek i dwa razy oszukano mnie na jakies tabletki w woreczku. Mialam juz malo czasu, ale udalo sie zamowic z womenhelp.org. Teraz juz po wszystkim jestem madrzejsza i chcialam ostrzec dziewczyny przed oszustami, ale widze, ze to walka z wiatrakami. Pewnie każdy sie musi sparzyć. Wasze pieniadze i wasza sprawa. Ja polecam whw i forum aborcyjne maszwybor.net. Tamtejsze dziewczyny to anioły, bez nich chyba by mnie juz nie bylo..


bo sam tu kupiłem RU, więc wiem, że są ludzie w Polsce co mają, nie wnikam skąd a jak kupowałem to się umawiałem co i jak, nigdy bym nie kupił czegoś luzem co ma oryginalne opakowanie. Wiec nie pieprz, ze nie ma u nas RU, bo skoro ja kupiłem to jest, przynajmniej wcześniej było, może pis przejelo forum i juz nie ma, nie wiem, ale moze nie ma na forum ale nie w Polsce. Rzucasz się ze Cię oszukali bo się dałaś, więc skąd te info że nie ma?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To prawda, też się znów tu rozglądam, bo jestem w potrzebie i wiele się pozmieniało, stare i pewne kontakty nieaktywne wrrr. Możesz dać jakiś kontakt do siebie lub znasz kogoś? Tęż się dziwię że teraz się tu sprzedaje sam ARTHROTEC i to w cenie najlepszego zestawu niemal, i to działa na usunięcie???? hahaha, może na niektóre zadziała z litrem samogonu. Ja ostatnio ze 2 lata temu płaciłem 460 + 26 za okazaniem na poczcie za zestaw 1 x MIFEPRISTONE + 20 CYTOTEC od ginekologa z Krakowa, ale już go nie ma.


Wiem też w podobnej cenie kupowałem. Niestety nie mam chyba siedzą bo też szukam ale po wpisach widzę że będzie ciężko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem też w podobnej cenie kupowałem. Niestety nie mam chyba siedzą bo też szukam ale po wpisach widzę że będzie ciężko


Przeciez parę postów wyzej masz ogłoszenie ze zdjęciem, z oryginalnym zestawem z Wow. To czego niby jeszcze szukasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeciez parę postów wyzej masz ogłoszenie ze zdjęciem, z oryginalnym zestawem z Wow. To czego niby jeszcze szukasz?


Bo mam do Warszawy za daleko? i nie chciałbym robić sobie wycieczki na darmo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co Ty opowiadasz ? ja w tym roku zamawiałam już dwa razy z WHW i przesyłki normalnie doszły, przez urzad celny w warszawie i potem w szczecinie. Więc jak miałoby to być nielegalne ?



Od 1 czerwca 2016 r. Ministerstwo Zdrowia, Ministerstwo Finansów oraz Główny Inspektorat Farmaceutyczny zaczęły stosować zmienioną, zawężoną interpretację pojęcia „przywóz” określonego w art. 68 ust. 5 ustawy z dnia 6 września 2001 r. prawo farmaceutyczne (Dz. U. 2008 Nr 45, poz. 271). Przepis ten pozwala (bez konieczności uzyskania zgody Prezesa Urzędu) na sprowadzanie z zagranicy do 5 najmniejszych opakowań leku stosowanego na własny użytek.

Co się zmieniło?

Przed dniem 1 czerwca 2016 r. „przywóz” oznaczał dowolny sposób dostarczenia leku do Polski, w tym za pośrednictwem przesyłek pocztowych i kurierskich. Osoby zamierzające dokonać zakupu leku, po uzyskaniu stosownej recepty, mogły zamówić go w zagranicznej aptece i skorzystać z opcji dostawy do miejsca zamieszkania. Obecnie, na skutek zmiany stanowiska Ministerstwa Zdrowia – zaprezentowanej na spotkaniu w Ministerstwie Finansów w dniu 31 marca 2016 r. w obecności przedstawiciela Ministerstwa Finansów, Głównego Inspektoratu Farmaceutycznego, Urzędu Rejestracji Produktów Leczniczych, Wyrobów Medycznych i Produktów Biobójczych – zastosowanie ma zawężona wykładnia pojęcia „przywóz” leków. Według jednolitego stanowiska wyżej wymienionych urzędów art. 68 ust. 5 ustawy dotyczy wyłącznie przywozu leku osobiście przez osobę, która dokonała zakupu leku zagranicą, w jego bagażu podróżnym. Wbrew dotychczasowej praktyce, przywóz produktów leczniczych za pośrednictwem usług kurierskich, czy pocztowych, nie mieści się w zakresie pojęcia „przywóz” z art. 68 ust. 5 ustawy prawo farmaceutyczne.

Czy można zatem sprowadzić leki z zagranicy?

Uwzględniając treść wyrażonego stanowiska, aktualnie, dozwolony jest wyłącznie osobisty przywóz leków przez osobę, która je zakupiła zagranicą i która przeznaczy je na własny użytek. Chcąc uniknąć zniszczenia zamówionych na adres zamieszkania i doręczanych przez kuriera lub pocztę leków, przed złożeniem zamówienia konieczne jest uzyskanie zgody Prezesa Urzędu Produktów Leczniczych, Wyrobów Medycznych i Produktów Biobójczych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to prawda, ale można sobie pisać, a do niektórych i tak nie dociera, że w Polsce RU nie kupią. Każdy ma swój rozum, co zrobisz...


 Mozna tlumaczyc ale ty i tak swoje.
Są osoby (a przynajmniej ja znam jedną ale pewnie są jeszcze jakies inne), które mają NORMALNE, ORYGINALNE MIFEPRISTONE oraz Misoprostol z adnotacją na opakowaniu, ze jest to lek do stosowania w ginekologii - nie w formie Athrotecu czy Cytotecu! 
Kupujesz leki normalnie opakowane  jak na zagranicznych zdjęciach w Internecie w listkach, pudełkach i do tego masz ulotki po angielsku! 
Oczywiście nie za 300 zł. ale to powinno być logiczne dla każdej osoby, która sprawdziła chociażby ile takie leki kosztują za granicą. 
A ja jestem pewna tego co mówię bo kupowałam osobiście raz dla siebie a drugi dla bliskiej osoby i leki były w 100% takie jak z wow, whw czyli po prostu NORMALNE.  
Akurat tej osoby, od której je dostałam chyba PIS nie dopadł bo jest z nią nadal kontakt. 
Wiec nie siej propagandy wmawiajac ciągle, ze w Polsce nie kupi się mife bo zwyczajnie wprowadzasz w błąd osoby poszukujące tu sensownej informacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tutaj ktos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biore wlasnie. 3 dawke. 5 Tydzien. Boli brzuch jakies skurcze w 2 dawce I biegunka. Jakby nie pomoglo to moze 4 dawke? Jak myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biore wlasnie. 3 dawke. 5 Tydzien. Boli brzuch jakies skurcze w 2 dawce I biegunka. Jakby nie pomoglo to moze 4 dawke? Jak myslicie?


Bralas jedynie Artrotec, tak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. Tylko arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biore wlasnie. 3 dawke. 5 Tydzien. Boli brzuch jakies skurcze w 2 dawce I biegunka. Jakby nie pomoglo to moze 4 dawke? Jak myslicie?


Ja byłam na początku 9 tygodnia, wzięłam tylko 2 dawki po 4 tabletki bo więcej nie musiałam a bierzesz pod język czy jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pod jezyk. Nie po mogl o...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pod jezyk. Nie po mogl o...


Jak nie pomogło musisz brać jeszcze raz bo plod jest Ju uszkodzony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny dostalam krwawienia juz podczas brania pierwszej dawki jeden mały skrzep w sumie bardziej nitka. Delikatny bol brzucha, to 3 tydz o 15 druga dawka. Czego moge sie jeszcze spodziewac? Bardzo proszę Was o wsparcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny dostalam krwawienia juz podczas brania pierwszej dawki jeden mały skrzep w sumie bardziej nitka. Delikatny bol brzucha, to 3 tydz o 15 druga dawka. Czego moge sie jeszcze spodziewac? Bardzo proszę Was o wsparcie


Możesz dostać skurcze i większe krwawienie ból brzucha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To widze ze sie świętnie orientujesz. Nic nie jest uszkodzone. Wystarczylo poczekac I pomalu zaczelam krwawic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa dni temu zamówiłam tabletki od Pani z nr 537257481  zaraz biorę 1 dawkę dam znać jak u mnie to przebiega jestem w 6 tygodniu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz dostać skurcze i większe krwawienie ból brzucha


Jestem po drugiej, nic sie nie dzieje tylko brzuch mnie bardziej boli i dalej lekkie krwawienie. Myslisz ze to tak wyglada bo ciaza jest bardzo wczesna? Boje sie ze sie nie uda...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwa dni temu zamówiłam tabletki od Pani z nr 537257481  zaraz biorę 1 dawkę dam znać jak u mnie to przebiega jestem w 6 tygodniu .


To jesteśmy razem, daj znać co u Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak nie pomogło musisz brać jeszcze raz bo plod jest Ju uszkodzony


Tego nie wiesz czy dziecko jest uszkodzone. Pisały tu dziewczyny, które się rozmyśliły i urodziły zdrowe dzieci po mimo athortecu, ponieważ athortec działa głównie na macice wywołując skurcze nie na dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od 1 czerwca 2016 r. Ministerstwo Zdrowia, Ministerstwo Finansów oraz Główny Inspektorat Farmaceutyczny zaczęły stosować zmienioną, zawężoną interpretację pojęcia „przywóz” określonego w art. 68 ust. 5 ustawy z dnia 6 września 2001 r. prawo farmaceutyczne (Dz. U. 2008 Nr 45, poz. 271). Przepis ten pozwala (bez konieczności uzyskania zgody Prezesa Urzędu) na sprowadzanie z zagranicy do 5 najmniejszych opakowań leku stosowanego na własny użytek.
> 
> Co się zmieniło?
> 
> Przed dniem 1 czerwca 2016 r. „przywóz” oznaczał dowolny sposób dostarczenia leku do Polski, w tym za pośrednictwem przesyłek pocztowych i kurierskich. Osoby zamierzające dokonać zakupu leku, po uzyskaniu stosownej recepty, mogły zamówić go w zagranicznej aptece i skorzystać z opcji dostawy do miejsca zamieszkania. Obecnie, na skutek zmiany stanowiska Ministerstwa Zdrowia – zaprezentowanej na spotkaniu w Ministerstwie Finansów w dniu 31 marca 2016 r. w obecności przedstawiciela Ministerstwa Finansów, Głównego Inspektoratu Farmaceutycznego, Urzędu Rejestracji Produktów Leczniczych, Wyrobów Medycznych i Produktów Biobójczych – zastosowanie ma zawężona wykładnia pojęcia „przywóz” leków. Według jednolitego stanowiska wyżej wymienionych urzędów art. 68 ust. 5 ustawy dotyczy wyłącznie przywozu leku osobiście przez osobę, która dokonała zakupu leku zagranicą, w jego bagażu podróżnym. Wbrew dotychczasowej praktyce, przywóz produktów leczniczych za pośrednictwem usług kurierskich, czy pocztowych, nie mieści się w zakresie pojęcia „przywóz” z art. 68 ust. 5 ustawy prawo farmaceutyczne.
> 
> Czy można zatem sprowadzić leki z zagranicy?
> 
> Uwzględniając treść wyrażonego stanowiska, aktualnie, dozwolony jest wyłącznie osobisty przywóz leków przez osobę, która je zakupiła zagranicą i która przeznaczy je na własny użytek. Chcąc uniknąć zniszczenia zamówionych na adres zamieszkania i doręczanych przez kuriera lub pocztę leków, przed złożeniem zamówienia konieczne jest uzyskanie zgody Prezesa Urzędu Produktów Leczniczych, Wyrobów Medycznych i Produktów Biobójczych.



 No i proszę okazuje się, ze jednak nie łamią prawa osoby, które tyle razy propagatorki WOW I WHW pomawialy o PRZEMYCANIE leków do kraju! 
Tak jak widać przesyłanie pocztą wszelkich leków na receptę do Polski nie jest dozwolone za to przewiezienie we własnej kieszenie do 5 opakowań jak najbardziej!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tego nie wiesz czy dziecko jest uszkodzone. Pisały tu dziewczyny, które się rozmyśliły i urodziły zdrowe dzieci po mimo athortecu, ponieważ athortec działa głównie na macice wywołując skurcze nie na dziecko.


A płód to masz w nerce lub w wątrobie czy w macicy właśnie !? 
Przecież Misoprostol może wykazywać działanie teratogenne. Skurcze mogą spowodować porażenie kończyn i układu nerwowego płodu. 
 Na pewno decydując się zatrzymać ciąże mimo zastosowania Athrotecu  trzeba dopilnować by zostało przeprowadzone rzetelne badanie USG najlepiej ok. 13-14 tygodnia ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i proszę okazuje się, ze jednak nie łamią prawa osoby, które tyle razy propagatorki WOW I WHW pomawialy o PRZEMYCANIE leków do kraju! 
> Tak jak widać przesyłanie pocztą wszelkich leków na receptę do Polski nie jest dozwolone za to przewiezienie we własnej kieszenie do 5 opakowań jak najbardziej!


To jakas bujda. Ja swoją paczke od wow dostalam wczoraj. Bez pozwolenia od ministra. Poza tym czytam tez portal maszwybor net i tam sa setki kobiet ktore dostaly paczki, również w ciagu ostatniego roku, wiec ten zapis chyba nie dziala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jakas bujda. Ja swoją paczke od wow dostalam wczoraj. Bez pozwolenia od ministra. Poza tym czytam tez portal maszwybor net i tam sa setki kobiet ktore dostaly paczki, również w ciagu ostatniego roku, wiec ten zapis chyba nie dziala.


Pewnie,  ze nie działa bo wielu celników zwyczajnie o nim nie wie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jakas bujda. Ja swoją paczke od wow dostalam wczoraj. Bez pozwolenia od ministra. Poza tym czytam tez portal maszwybor net i tam sa setki kobiet ktore dostaly paczki, również w ciagu ostatniego roku, wiec ten zapis chyba nie dziala.





> To jakas bujda. Ja swoją paczke od wow dostalam wczoraj. Bez pozwolenia od ministra. Poza tym czytam tez portal maszwybor net i tam sa setki kobiet ktore dostaly paczki, również w ciagu ostatniego roku, wiec ten zapis chyba nie dziala.


Pewnie,  ze nie działa bo wielu celników zwyczajnie o nim nie wie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jakas bujda. Ja swoją paczke od wow dostalam wczoraj. Bez pozwolenia od ministra. Poza tym czytam tez portal maszwybor net i tam sa setki kobiet ktore dostaly paczki, również w ciagu ostatniego roku, wiec ten zapis chyba nie dziala.


Pewnie,  ze nie działa bo wielu celników zwyczajnie o nim nie wie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I bardzo dobrze, oby jak najdłużej pozostawali w blogiej nieświadomości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jakas bujda. Ja swoją paczke od wow dostalam wczoraj. Bez pozwolenia od ministra. Poza tym czytam tez portal maszwybor net i tam sa setki kobiet ktore dostaly paczki, również w ciagu ostatniego roku, wiec ten zapis chyba nie dziala.


Pewnie,  ze nie działa bo wielu celników zwyczajnie o nim nie wie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak to możliwe że lekarz nie zauważył że byłam w ciąży? Na wizytę poszłam tydzień po aborcji i podczas usg stwierdził tylko że mam chyba polipa ale sam nie jest pewny co to jest. Jutro idę na zabieg bo dał mi skierowanie i boję się że okaże się że to resztki płodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak to możliwe że lekarz nie zauważył że byłam w ciąży? Na wizytę poszłam tydzień po aborcji i podczas usg stwierdził tylko że mam chyba polipa ale sam nie jest pewny co to jest. Jutro idę na zabieg bo dał mi skierowanie i boję się że okaże się że to resztki płodu


No i nawet jak sie okaze, to co z tego ? Mogłaś nie wiedziec, ze bylas w ciazy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jesteśmy razem, daj znać co u Ciebie


Hej miałam dać znać co i jak u mnie no to wydaje mi się że już po wszystkim zaczęłam dosyć mocno krwawic i miałam mocne skurcze kiedy poszłam na toaletę wyleciało coś takiego galaretkowatego w krwi i skurcze ustąpiły wieczorem wydaje mi się że już po zostało mi krwawienie wzięłam 3 dawki ale co 2 i pół godziny tak doradzila mi Pani od której mam tab. Dziękuję Pani za pomoc i ciągły kontakt telefoniczny. Polecam tab. Od Pani 537257481

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jesteśmy razem, daj znać co u Ciebie


A jak u ciebie sytuacja??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jakas bujda. Ja swoją paczke od wow dostalam wczoraj. Bez pozwolenia od ministra. Poza tym czytam tez portal maszwybor net i tam sa setki kobiet ktore dostaly paczki, również w ciagu ostatniego roku, wiec ten zapis chyba nie dziala.


Pewnie,  ze nie działa bo wielu celników zwyczajnie o nim nie wie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie,  ze nie działa bo wielu celników zwyczajnie o nim nie wie


I bardzo dobrze, oby jak najdłużej pozostawali w blogiej nieświadomości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I bardzo dobrze, oby jak najdłużej pozostawali w blogiej nieświadomości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie,  ze nie działa bo wielu celników zwyczajnie o nim nie wie


Ile razy napiszesz jeszcze to samo??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy wam też tak się dzieje, że piszecie posta Ale na forum pojawia się tylko jego pierwsze zdanie?  Nic normalnie nie mogę dodać ☹

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile razy napiszesz jeszcze to samo??


Bo pewnie specjalnie to robię, Co? 
Napisałam, że coś się dzieje i zamieszcza mi tylko jedno zdanie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli jest to oczywiste - 
 - przywozisz leki osobiście (do 5 op.) - robisz to legalnie, nie lamiesz obowiązującego w PL prawa. 
 - przesylasz komuś do Polski lub ktoś przysyła tobie - lamiesz obowiazujace przepisy prawa. Wow i whw,  ze tak się brzydko wyrażę święta krowa pod tym względem nie jest i podlega pod te same ustawy i wytyczne prawa farmaceutycznego i karnego. 
Status fundacji absolutnie niczego w tej kwestii nie zmienia. 
Żeby było jasne - osobiście uważam, że ich działalność jest bardzo potrzebna i nie wyobrażam sobie co by się w tym chorym kraju działo gdyby zaczęto to prawo poprawnie interpretować i egzekwować ale z drugiej strony nie wolno nam pisać  na czyjś temat niezgodnych z prawdą rzeczy tylko dlatego, że nie podoba nam się to czy owo. 
Ja sama padła bym że strachu sprzedając takie leki i na każdym rogu widziała bym policję ale cieszę się, że nieliczne uczciwe osoby w tym kraju są i można to od nich kupić! 
Normalne leki mife i miso nie arthrotec cytotec czy paracetamol w bibulce! Nie rozumiem czemu niektóre osoby zamiast czuć się dzieki temu bezpieczniej ciągle to krytykują i piszą ta swoją mantrę "w Polsce ru nie kupisz!". 
Mi na przykład styl życia, obowiązki, które mam i generalnie stan psychiczny nigdy by nie pozwolił czekać na przesyłkę nawet kilka dni. Już nie mówię o katowanou sie tygodzien czy dwa tylko po to by nie zaoszczędzić parę złotych i nie dać komuś zarobić. Do tego wsparcie realnej osoby to dla mnie było zupełnie coś innego niż wymiana zdań na forum czy zapytania na e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robią tak bo je bolą doopy że tracą klientów na swój badziew w postaci arthro plus witamina c udajaca ru albo w ogóle same witaminy w torebce! Na 30 ogłoszeń w 15 numer już jest nieczynny bo pewnie za dużo mają oszukanych na sumieniu i się boją że ktoś ich znajdzie!!! 
W pozostałych 13 czy 14 na 15 odzywają się 4 te same głosy czyli kolejni oszuści wrzucajacy ogłoszenia z kilkoma różnymi numerami telefonów. Jeden fora dwa numery są od osób które faktycznie mają w ogóle to co opisują!!! 
Więc o czym tu mowa?! Dziewczyny mają problem i w ten sposób dowiadują się że takie specyfiki w ogóle na świecie są a potem mają dobry patent na interes tyle że leków to niestety nie mają w ogóle i okradają innych slac jakieś badziewia. Jakby każdy oszukany takie mendy zgłaszał gdzie trzeba to by się szybko skończyło!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ktoś potrzebuje art mam zestaw z WOW zamówiłam ponad 2 tyg . temu dopiero przyszedł ale się rozmyslilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ktoś potrzebuje art mam zestaw z WOW zamówiłam ponad 2 tyg . temu dopiero przyszedł ale się rozmyslilam


Jesli aktualne prosze o kontakt i podanie ceny madalek1989@wp.pl. z gory dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. Anna 781278014

----------


## Czerwona123

> Robią tak bo je bolą doopy że tracą klientów na swój badziew w postaci arthro plus witamina c udajaca ru albo w ogóle same witaminy w torebce! Na 30 ogłoszeń w 15 numer już jest nieczynny bo pewnie za dużo mają oszukanych na sumieniu i się boją że ktoś ich znajdzie!!! 
> W pozostałych 13 czy 14 na 15 odzywają się 4 te same głosy czyli kolejni oszuści wrzucajacy ogłoszenia z kilkoma różnymi numerami telefonów. Jeden fora dwa numery są od osób które faktycznie mają w ogóle to co opisują!!! 
> Więc o czym tu mowa?! Dziewczyny mają problem i w ten sposób dowiadują się że takie specyfiki w ogóle na świecie są a potem mają dobry patent na interes tyle że leków to niestety nie mają w ogóle i okradają innych slac jakieś badziewia. Jakby każdy oszukany takie mendy zgłaszał gdzie trzeba to by się szybko skończyło!


Tsss. Masakra. Pomysl troche. Gdzie to zglosic ? Na policje ? Dzien dobry, oszukal mnie Pan od którego chcialam nielegalnie kupic lek który mialam zamiar przedawkowac żeby poronic. Tak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tsss. Masakra. Pomysl troche. Gdzie to zglosic ? Na policje ? Dzien dobry, oszukal mnie Pan od którego chcialam nielegalnie kupic lek który mialam zamiar przedawkowac żeby poronic. Tak ?


No właśnie ja już miałam tego typu problem zostałam oszukana i poszłam na policję sprawa skończyla się w sądzie i miałam problemy i niepotrzebne nerwy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z WOW który mi trochę Późno przyszedł bo wzięłam już art. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Sylwia190294@onet.pl

----------


## Czerwona123

> No właśnie ja już miałam tego typu problem zostałam oszukana i poszłam na policję sprawa skończyla się w sądzie i miałam problemy i niepotrzebne nerwy.


Serio poszlas ? I co im powiedzialas ? Sciagneli tą osobe ktora cie oszukala ? Jak sie skonczyla sprawa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, wczoraj wzielam, pojawilo sie krwawienie juz przy pierwszej dawce, byly skurcze biegunka i bol brzucha, skrzepow niewiele, to byl 3tydz czy możliwe ze sie nie udalo, czy moze brak skrzepow bylo spowodowane przez to ze ciaza byla bardzo wczesna. Prosze o odp, pojde na bete po niedzieli ale przez weekend chyba zwariuje. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Serio poszlas ? I co im powiedzialas ? Sciagneli tą osobe ktora cie oszukala ? Jak sie skonczyla sprawa ?


Serio powiedziałam że zamowilam od tej osoby tabletki na stawy bo do tego sa również te tabletki no i co powiedzieli mi że oni wiedzą do czego służa mi te tabletki bo na stawy to dostałalam ba receptę u lekarza tym bardziej że zaplacilam za nie za pobraniem 350zl. Ściągneli ta osobowe i obwinili za handel lekami wpisywych na receptę a mi za ich kupowanie bez recepty teraz będzie 2 sprawa w sądzie nie wiem co z tego wyniknie ale gdybym wiedziała że się tak potoczy to napewno bym nie poszła.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, wczoraj wzielam, pojawilo sie krwawienie juz przy pierwszej dawce, byly skurcze biegunka i bol brzucha, skrzepow niewiele, to byl 3tydz czy możliwe ze sie nie udalo, czy moze brak skrzepow bylo spowodowane przez to ze ciaza byla bardzo wczesna. Prosze o odp, pojde na bete po niedzieli ale przez weekend chyba zwariuje. Pozdrawiam


To jest 50%/50% jak mocno krwawiłam miałaś skurcze i dużo skrzepow to mogło się udać ale nie koniecznie musisz iść do ginekologa na usg to się dowiesz. Ale myślę że powinno być po bo to był  3 tydz toczenie. Ile tabletek wzięłaś??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest 50%/50% jak mocno krwawiłam miałaś skurcze i dużo skrzepow to mogło się udać ale nie koniecznie musisz iść do ginekologa na usg to się dowiesz. Ale myślę że powinno być po bo to był  3 tydz toczenie. Ile tabletek wzięłaś??


Sorki za błędy he to przez pierdzielony słownik  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sorki za błędy he to przez pierdzielony słownik


Nie szkodzi  :Smile:  wzielam 12 wlasnie tabl skrzepow bylo bardzo malo odrazu wyszla mi jakas jakby nitka pozniej tylko kilka malych i krwawienie jak okres teraz mam, skurcze tez byly delikatne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Mifepristone i Cytotec  przywiezione dla mnie z Belgii. 
Mifepristone w opakowaniu zostały 2 tabletki (były 3), Cytotec zostały 4 listki po 10 tabletek (bylo 5). 
Leki są oryginalne kupione legalnie w punkcie aborcyjnym w Antwerpii. 
Zapakowane w listki, plus po jednym pudełku do obu z leków i po jednej ulotce. Ulotki można zrobić xero.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Serio powiedziałam że zamowilam od tej osoby tabletki na stawy bo do tego sa również te tabletki no i co powiedzieli mi że oni wiedzą do czego służa mi te tabletki bo na stawy to dostałalam ba receptę u lekarza tym bardziej że zaplacilam za nie za pobraniem 350zl. Ściągneli ta osobowe i obwinili za handel lekami wpisywych na receptę a mi za ich kupowanie bez recepty teraz będzie 2 sprawa w sądzie nie wiem co z tego wyniknie ale gdybym wiedziała że się tak potoczy to napewno bym nie poszła.


Nię gniewaj się ale coś mi się tu nie zgadza.  
Jak mogli osobę, która Ciebie oszukał oskarżyć o handel lekami na receptę bez recepty skoro mówisz, że cie oszukała! 
Czyli wysłała ci jakąś lipe, Tak? 
No więc powinna być oskarżona o oszustwo a nie a jakieś tam handlowanie lekami, których pewnie jako oszustka w ogóle nie miała..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie szkodzi  wzielam 12 wlasnie tabl skrzepow bylo bardzo malo odrazu wyszla mi jakas jakby nitka pozniej tylko kilka malych i krwawienie jak okres teraz mam, skurcze tez byly delikatne


No to nadzieja ze Juz po. Idź do ginekologa ja też używałam tyle tabletek ale miałam mocne skurcze i ból z tyłu pleców prawie jak do porodu ale byłam w drugim miesiącu ciąży no i bóle natychmiast ustaly kiedy na kibelku wyleciało mi coś takiego twardego wielkości 5 cm pół galaretkowatego biało czerwonego i wtedy się uspokoiło wszystko dlatego wiem że mi się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nię gniewaj się ale coś mi się tu nie zgadza.  
> Jak mogli osobę, która Ciebie oszukał oskarżyć o handel lekami na receptę bez recepty skoro mówisz, że cie oszukała! 
> Czyli wysłała ci jakąś lipe, Tak? 
> No więc powinna być oskarżona o oszustwo a nie a jakieś tam handlowanie lekami, których pewnie jako oszustka w ogóle nie miała..


No Oki wszystko fajnie moja koleżanka zamawiała od tej osoby art tydzień wcześniej i dostała leki ok a ja już jakąś polopiryna ona była że mną nie ja sama się zgłosiłam gość oszukal 5 kobiet. Tak to wygląda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to nadzieja ze Juz po. Idź do ginekologa ja też używałam tyle tabletek ale miałam mocne skurcze i ból z tyłu pleców prawie jak do porodu ale byłam w drugim miesiącu ciąży no i bóle natychmiast ustaly kiedy na kibelku wyleciało mi coś takiego twardego wielkości 5 cm pół galaretkowatego biało czerwonego i wtedy się uspokoiło wszystko dlatego wiem że mi się udalo


Najpierw zrobie bete, jesli bedzie spadac pojde do gina jak skoncze krwawic jesli nie to pojde odrazu powiem ze test wyszedl pozytywny ale dostałam miesiączki po terminie mam nadzieje ze sie powiodlo, moze jeszcze nie zdazylo sie dobrze zagniezdzic i dlatego tak poszlo oby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No Oki wszystko fajnie moja koleżanka zamawiała od tej osoby art tydzień wcześniej i dostała leki ok a ja już jakąś polopiryna ona była że mną nie ja sama się zgłosiłam gość oszukal 5 kobiet. Tak to wygląda.


Teraz już wszystko rozumiem ☺ 
Przepraszam za dociekliwosc absolutnie nie chciałam Cię urazić! 
Po prostu mam teraz trochę podobną sytuację tyle, że sprzedano mi leki właściwe, oryginalne i wszystko się udało bez problemu, kobieta na prawdę super była że mną non stop w kontakcie tłumaczyła cierpliwie itd. 
Teraz minęło dobre 7 czy 8 miesięcy i dostałam wezwanie na policję! 
Wypytywali się bardzo agresywnie co i za ile od takiej osoby kupiłam. Ja powiedziałam, że nie mam nic do powiedzenia bo nie pamiętam nawet żebym taka osobę kiedykolwiek znała a oni na to żebym lepiej wszystko im powiedziała to będę miała status osoby pokrzywdzonej a jak nie to będę miała problemy! 
Powiedziałam że nie czuje się przez żadna osobę pokrzywdzona i, że muszę się skonsultować z jakimś mecenasem bo nic już nie powiem dopóki nie będę pewna jakie mam prawa a jakie wobec policji obowiązki. 
Nagle panowie policjanci zmienili front i powiedzieli, że w sumie to zeznania są dobrowolne i mogę też im pomóc j być tylko świadkiem w sprawie a nie ta ich poszkodowana. Na to też się nie zgodziłam bo nie będę robić krzywdy komuś kto mi bardzo przecież pomógł! 
Tyle, że teraz boję się trochę czy aby na pewno dadzą mi spokój.. Nie chce żeby ktokolwiek z otoczenia dowiedział się o całej sytuacji ☹ 
Czy jest tu ktoś kto miał podobną sprawę albo wie czy mam podstawy do dalszych obaw??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz już wszystko rozumiem ☺ 
> Przepraszam za dociekliwosc absolutnie nie chciałam Cię urazić! 
> Po prostu mam teraz trochę podobną sytuację tyle, że sprzedano mi leki właściwe, oryginalne i wszystko się udało bez problemu, kobieta na prawdę super była że mną non stop w kontakcie tłumaczyła cierpliwie itd. 
> Teraz minęło dobre 7 czy 8 miesięcy i dostałam wezwanie na policję! 
> Wypytywali się bardzo agresywnie co i za ile od takiej osoby kupiłam. Ja powiedziałam, że nie mam nic do powiedzenia bo nie pamiętam nawet żebym taka osobę kiedykolwiek znała a oni na to żebym lepiej wszystko im powiedziała to będę miała status osoby pokrzywdzonej a jak nie to będę miała problemy! 
> Powiedziałam że nie czuje się przez żadna osobę pokrzywdzona i, że muszę się skonsultować z jakimś mecenasem bo nic już nie powiem dopóki nie będę pewna jakie mam prawa a jakie wobec policji obowiązki. 
> Nagle panowie policjanci zmienili front i powiedzieli, że w sumie to zeznania są dobrowolne i mogę też im pomóc j być tylko świadkiem w sprawie a nie ta ich poszkodowana. Na to też się nie zgodziłam bo nie będę robić krzywdy komuś kto mi bardzo przecież pomógł! 
> Tyle, że teraz boję się trochę czy aby na pewno dadzą mi spokój.. Nie chce żeby ktokolwiek z otoczenia dowiedział się o całej sytuacji ☹ 
> Czy jest tu ktoś kto miał podobną sprawę albo wie czy mam podstawy do dalszych obaw??


Raczej nie będą cię już ciągnąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 2 dzieci, spóźniał mi się okres zrobiłam test i 2 krechy, udalo się załatwić receptę na 2 opakowania art, zazylam pod język 4 i tak 3 razy troche miałam bule troche dreszczy krwawię po kilku dniach skrzepy ciaza max 6 tug. Bulo to 8 sierpnia do dzis krwawię. I tez nadal pozytywy, fizyczne czuje się bdb . Piersi po kuracji zmalaly nie ma brzucha. Tylko się martwię bo nadal krwawię nie jakos dużo ale jednak i ten test

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 2 dzieci, spóźniał mi się okres zrobiłam test i 2 krechy, udalo się załatwić receptę na 2 opakowania art, zazylam pod język 4 i tak 3 razy troche miałam bule troche dreszczy krwawię po kilku dniach skrzepy ciaza max 6 tug. Bulo to 8 sierpnia do dzis krwawię. I tez nadal pozytywy, fizyczne czuje się bdb . Piersi po kuracji zmalaly nie ma brzucha. Tylko się martwię bo nadal krwawię nie jakos dużo ale jednak i ten test


Test moze wychodzic pozytywny nawet przez kilka tygodni jesli czujesz sie inaczej niz jak bylas w ciazy to na pewno sie udalo, miałam tak samo krwawilam ponad miesiąc z kilkudniowa przerwa a test byl negatywny po 7 tyg i tak jak Ty czulam ze sie udalo povswoim ciele. Mialas cesarske moze? Bo na wow pisza ze po cesarce moze byc mocniejsze krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 

Był bym zaintersowany kupnem tabletek arthrotek forte niestety wyszła nie miła sytuacja jak cos prosze pisac na maila dymek87s@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 razy rodziłam naturalnie, nie mogę teraz mieć dziecka przez to ta decyzja ale martwi mnie ten tez pozytywny bo mój 5 tydz i to krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś ma, to odkupie zestaw z WOW, nie mam czasu czekać aż przyjdzie loskutok2012@mail.ru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie chyba nie zadzialalo, krwawienie bardzo slabe, cycki dalej bola. Poczekam i zrobie druga probe moze dopochwowo tym razem mam nadzieje ze cos sie rozkreci bo czytałam ze u niektórych po kilku dniach wydalal sie zarodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam utrzymała się u kogoś ciąża pomino jednej kreski na teście?  Znajoma brała tab. ok mięsiac temu  w 4tc.  i teraz zrobiła dwa różne testy i wyszly negatywne ale martwi ją że jak twierdzi ma dziwny i powiększony brzuch oraz jakby coś tam się ruszyło czy to może być dalej ciąża? Okresu tego normalnego też jeszcze je dostała a minęło ok 29 dni od brania tab. (moze trzeba jeszcze poczekac) prosimy o jakieś rady lekarz w jej przypadku odpada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam utrzymała się u kogoś ciąża pomino jednej kreski na teście?  Znajoma brała tab. ok mięsiac temu  w 4tc.  i teraz zrobiła dwa różne testy i wyszly negatywne ale martwi ją że jak twierdzi ma dziwny i powiększony brzuch oraz jakby coś tam się ruszyło czy to może być dalej ciąża? Okresu tego normalnego też jeszcze je dostała a minęło ok 29 dni od brania tab. (moze trzeba jeszcze poczekac) prosimy o jakieś rady lekarz w jej przypadku odpada


Po pierwsze, o jakiej ciąży mowa, skoro test negatywny? Po drugie, co moze sie ruszac w brzuchu nawet gdyby to był ósmy tydzien?? Ruchy to po czwartym miesiacu dopiero. Wniosek: ciąża. Urojona albo spożywcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam utrzymała się u kogoś ciąża pomino jednej kreski na teście?  Znajoma brała tab. ok mięsiac temu  w 4tc.  i teraz zrobiła dwa różne testy i wyszly negatywne ale martwi ją że jak twierdzi ma dziwny i powiększony brzuch oraz jakby coś tam się ruszyło czy to może być dalej ciąża? Okresu tego normalnego też jeszcze je dostała a minęło ok 29 dni od brania tab. (moze trzeba jeszcze poczekac) prosimy o jakieś rady lekarz w jej przypadku odpada


Jeśli test jest negatywny to nie ma mowy o żadnej ciąży. U mnie po kilku tygodniach od zazycia tabletek test był pozytywny a mimo to ciąży już nie było

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po pierwsze, o jakiej ciąży mowa, skoro test negatywny? Po drugie, co moze sie ruszac w brzuchu nawet gdyby to był ósmy tydzien?? Ruchy to po czwartym miesiacu dopiero. Wniosek: ciąża. Urojona albo spożywcza.


Test był dwa razy pozytywny przed wzięciem tabletek więc ciąża była. Dziękuję za odpowiedź a okres kiedy powinien być (ten prawdziwy )?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli test jest negatywny to nie ma mowy o żadnej ciąży. U mnie po kilku tygodniach od zazycia tabletek test był pozytywny a mimo to ciąży już nie było


Aha dziękuję za odpowiedź pewnie przez te tab. coś sie w tym brzuch porobiło bo to nie jest normalne (spuchniety,obolały brzuch, jakby się się tam ruszyło  , przelewało, klujace jajniki, ból w lewym boku) może coś z jelitami, szukamy dużo na ten temat lecz odpowiedzi nie możemy znaleźć. A kiedy okres powinpowinien wystąpić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aha dziękuję za odpowiedź pewnie przez te tab. coś sie w tym brzuch porobiło bo to nie jest normalne (spuchniety,obolały brzuch, jakby się się tam ruszyło  , przelewało, klujace jajniki, ból w lewym boku) może coś z jelitami, szukamy dużo na ten temat lecz odpowiedzi nie możemy znaleźć. A kiedy okres powinpowinien wystąpić?


U każdej kobiety może wystąpić w innym terminie. Ale wydaje mi nie ze jeżeli cykle były zawsze regularne to powinno wystąpić miesiąc po poronieniu. Też miałam ciągle bóle brzucha i był twardy więc poszłam do lekarza i dostałam skierowanie na zabieg bo okazało się że coś tam jest. Od razu po zabiegu ból ustąpił i jest wszystko ok ale ja byłam w 9 tygodniu ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms 603113465
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomogę - wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Tak jak w tytule, kupię Arthrotec x odbiorem osobistym w woj.Lubuskim i Zachodniopomorskim.Ponieważ będzie to moje trzecie op.,dwa poprzednie wykupilam w aptece,dlatego oszustom z podróbkami dziękuję.Maksf@t.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pomogę - wioletta080@o2.pl


oszustka!!!!!! Wioletta i ta lena!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Szczerze polecam . paczka w ciagu doby byla u mnie . zdjecia jak chcialam - dostalam ( z data godzina i szklanka- tak ja sobie zazyczylam ) do tego kontakt super- jak z kolezanka. Dziekuje tej osobie ktora ta pania polecila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szczerze polecam . paczka w ciagu doby byla u mnie . zdjecia jak chcialam - dostalam ( z data godzina i szklanka- tak ja sobie zazyczylam ) do tego kontakt super- jak z kolezanka. Dziekuje tej osobie ktora ta pania polecila


Aga : zostaly mi 4 sztuki. Oddam za darmo jesli ktos potrzebuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. 
w panice zakupiłam opakowanie ARTH ale okazał się nie potrzebny, odsprzedam olioli-1999@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostały mi 2 tabletki, wiadomo dwie to za mało ale jakby komuś brakowało to mogę oddać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny robiłam dzisiaj bete z krwi i moj wynik to 5458 :-( Który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny robiłam dzisiaj bete z krwi i moj wynik to 5458 :-( Który to tydzień?


Normy powinnas miec na wyniku. To 5-6 tydzien
3 LP --- 5 – 50 mIU/ml 
4 LP --- 5 – 426 mIU/ml 
5 LP --- 18 – 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 LP --- 1,080 – 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 – 8 LP --- 7, 650 – 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 – 12 LP --- 25,700 – 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 – 16 LP --- 13,300 – 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 – 24 LP --- 4,060 – 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 – 40 LP --- 3,640 – 117,000 mIU/ml 
kobiety nie w ciąży: <5.0 mIU/ml 
kobiety po menopauzie: <9.5 mIU/ml

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo.Nie umiałam tego odczytać.Zestaw od WOW juz zamówiłam.Oby wszystko sie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 

prosze o napisanie jak zrobic ten przelew na wow podobno tez nie wysylaja  na nie kótre województwa akurat moje sie łapie do nich  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oszustka!!!!!! Wioletta i ta lena!!!


   W jaki sposób Cię oszukała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> 
> prosze o napisanie jak zrobic ten przelew na wow podobno tez nie wysylaja  na nie kótre województwa akurat moje sie łapie do nich


Jak zrobic przelew masz napisane na maszwybor.net.  Krok po kroku, z obrazkami. A co do niebezpiecznego województwa, to zamiast z WOW, zamów z whw, one wszedzie ci wysla. Mi wyslaly do śląskiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec. Za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem przy odbiorze 515066390

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny jestem w okolo 4 tygodniu ciązy mam tylko 8 tabletek arthortecu czy to mi pomoze????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jestem w okolo 4 tygodniu ciązy mam tylko 8 tabletek arthortecu czy to mi pomoze????


Trochę mało bo powinny być trzy dawki, ale mozesz próbować. Dwie dawki po cztery tabletki, w odstepie trzygodzinnym. Trzymasz 30 min pod językiem lub między dziaslem a policzkiem, po czym wypluwasz rdzenie a resztki polykasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy zestaw  od WoW zadziała w 10tygodniu?Czy lepszy Arthoyrc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy zestaw  od WoW zadziała w 10tygodniu?Czy lepszy Arthoyrc?


Zestaw ma 97-98% skuteczności. Arthrotec mniej niz 70%. Co wolisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie boicie sie zamawiac tak od pierwszej lepszej osoby ? Zrobic przelew i czekac nie wiedząc czy wogole paczka dojdzie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boję się, że od WoW przesylka nie dojdzie.Wczoraj wpłaciłam darowiznę, wysłałam potwierdzenie i do dzisiaj cisza.Zero odzewu na moje meile :-(



> Zestaw ma 97-98% skuteczności. Arthrotec mniej niz 70%. Co wolisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oo kochana to ty w goracej wodzie kapana. Ja na odp z Wow czekalam nawet do dwoch dni, one maja zapytania z calego świata. 
odpiszą co sie martwisz. W międzyczasie poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net, tam są dziewczyny, co na biezaco dostaja paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udpokoilas mnie.Poczytam.



> Oo kochana to ty w goracej wodzie kapana. Ja na odp z Wow czekalam nawet do dwoch dni, one maja zapytania z calego świata. 
> odpiszą co sie martwisz. W międzyczasie poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net, tam są dziewczyny, co na biezaco dostaja paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art forte. 14szt. Sprzedam wera.f@onet.pl

----------


## Załamana0001

Dziewczyny ! Uważajcie na oszustów ! Jeżeli juz zdecydujecie sie kupic tabletki od kogos z tej strony to proscie o zdjecia z czym chcecie. Nawet zdj na toalecie zebyiec pewnosc ze ta osoba ma te tabletki. Zostalam oszukana dwa razy z rzędu. Wiem, że zrobilam najglupsza rzecz ale poszłam na policje. Bede miala robione badania czy poronilam w ostatnim czasie. Masakra. Po co Ja tam szłam. Moglan darowac sobie tą kase.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ! Uważajcie na oszustów ! Jeżeli juz zdecydujecie sie kupic tabletki od kogos z tej strony to proscie o zdjecia z czym chcecie. Nawet zdj na toalecie zebyiec pewnosc ze ta osoba ma te tabletki. Zostalam oszukana dwa razy z rzędu. Wiem, że zrobilam najglupsza rzecz ale poszłam na policje. Bede miala robione badania czy poronilam w ostatnim czasie. Masakra. Po co Ja tam szłam. Moglan darowac sobie tą kase.


   Zdjęcia wcale nie świadczą o uczciwości sprzedającego. Jedyne co może dać Ci pewność, to przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłaceniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art forte. 14szt. Sprzedam wera.f@onet.pl


   Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cena?


Prosze napisac na e mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdjęcia wcale nie świadczą o uczciwości sprzedającego. Jedyne co może dać Ci pewność, to przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłaceniem.


Mało kto chce tak wysylac . Jest to jakies ryzyko otwierac taka przesylke na poczcie gdzie z kazdej strony Ci ktos zagląda przez ramie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mało kto chce tak wysylac . Jest to jakies ryzyko otwierac taka przesylke na poczcie gdzie z kazdej strony Ci ktos zagląda przez ramie


   A kto skąd wie co to takiego. Ja Chciałam odsprzedać tabletki, których nie wykorzystałam. Wysłałam zdjęcia osobie niby zainteresowanej a później zobaczyłam te zdjęcia dodane do ogłoszenia na ogłaszamy 24, problem tylko w tym,że ogłoszenie nie było moje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisać na maila lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kto skąd wie co to takiego. Ja Chciałam odsprzedać tabletki, których nie wykorzystałam. Wysłałam zdjęcia osobie niby zainteresowanej a później zobaczyłam te zdjęcia dodane do ogłoszenia na ogłaszamy 24, problem tylko w tym,że ogłoszenie nie było moje.


Skad wiadomo ? Zdziwila bys sie ile ludzi wie do czego służą te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś zainteresowany kupnem arthrotec forte? 14szt. Zostaw e mail a sie odezwe i pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. lub zestaw -  wioletta080@o2.pl Wiola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdjęcia wcale nie świadczą o uczciwości sprzedającego. Jedyne co może dać Ci pewność, to przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłaceniem.


Dokładnie! 
Nie dalej jak wczoraj ktoś podający się za apteka24 przysłał mi zdjęcie - zestaw niby ok blister jak należy i mój adres e-mail na górze napisany.. problem w tym, ze koleś zaslonil jak napisał numer seryjny leku twierdzac, że jest przebijany na podrabiane leki. Zaslonil też datę ważności i produkcji. 
Zaczelam szukać jak ten lek powinien wyglądać i znalazłam IDENTYCZNE zdjecie na stronie zagranicznego sprzedawcy!!! 
Ten, kto przysłał mi zdjęcie chciał przelew na konto a zdjęcie miało służyć uwiarygodnieniu. I bardzo sprytnie je przerobil!  
Całe szczęście znalazłam osobę, która zgodziła się bez problemu na odbiór osobisty w moim mieście i o 18:00 zazylam już pierwsza tabletkę  czyli Mifepristone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie! 
> Nie dalej jak wczoraj ktoś podający się za apteka24 przysłał mi zdjęcie - zestaw niby ok blister jak należy i mój adres e-mail na górze napisany.. problem w tym, ze koleś zaslonil jak napisał numer seryjny leku twierdzac, że jest przebijany na podrabiane leki. Zaslonil też datę ważności i produkcji. 
> Zaczelam szukać jak ten lek powinien wyglądać i znalazłam IDENTYCZNE zdjecie na stronie zagranicznego sprzedawcy!!! 
> Ten, kto przysłał mi zdjęcie chciał przelew na konto a zdjęcie miało służyć uwiarygodnieniu. I bardzo sprytnie je przerobil!  
> Całe szczęście znalazłam osobę, która zgodziła się bez problemu na odbiór osobisty w moim mieście i o 18:00 zazylam już pierwsza tabletkę  czyli Mifepristone.


a jak to mifepristone wyglądało, jak wyglądał cały zestaw, i ile zapłaciłaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was miała poronienie/poronienie zaytzymane po zazyciu samej tabletki mifepristone?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was miała poronienie/poronienie zaytzymane po zazyciu samej tabletki mifepristone?


Myslisz, ze ktoś to sprawdzał? Jak sie powiedziało A to trzeba powiedziec B. Jesli nie przyjmiesz misoprostolu w odpowiednim czasie po mifepristone, to caly zestaw moze nie zadzialac. A po samym mifepristone ciaza moze przetrwać, pisza o tym na wow. Wiec raczej nikt nie łyka mifepristone i nie czeka az samo sie zrobi, tylko dziala, bo szkoda by zmarnowac zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was miała poronienie/poronienie zaytzymane po zazyciu samej tabletki mifepristone?


Chodzi ci o obumarly zarodek po samym MIFE? 
Ja zaczęłam krwawic już po mife więc pewnie już był obumarly ale osoba, od której miałam leki powiedziała żeby się tym nie sugerować i normalnie zażywać Misoprostol.  
Tak zrobiłam i w piątek badanie USG już  pokazało brak ciąży. 
Bardzo jestem zadowolona, ze zdecydowałam się na zakup całego zestawu! 
Dwa lata temu mialam dwie nieudane próby z arthrotekiem a potem umęczylam się cytoteckiem i powiem wam, ze zestaw to niebo a ziemia w porównaniu z samym cytoteckiem. O arthrot już nie wspomnę bo cytotec chociaż nie był taki ohydny w smaku i nie trzeba było nic z niego wydłubywać ani wypluwac!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak to mifepristone wyglądało, jak wyglądał cały zestaw, i ile zapłaciłaś ?


Wygladalo jak normalny lek jaki kupujesz w aptece. Tabletka była zapakowana w listek, na listku napisy Mifeprin Mifepristone 200 MG tablet IP, Sun Pharma Pharmaceuticals, data produkcji i data ważności, jakież numerki chyba partii leku czy tam serii - wszystko po angielsku. listek z tabletka był zapakowany w pudełeczko, na nim takie same  opisy i ulotka taka rozwijana w środku.  
Zestaw składał się właśnie z tej tabletki i z drugiego pudełeczka, w którym są 2 listki w każdym po 4 tabletki. Nazywa się Misoprost-200 Misoprostol tablets IP 200mcg. Cipla LTD. Daty, numerki jak na pierwszym leku i ulotka w środku. Wszystko po angielsku. Misoprostol mam jeszcze w całości bo dopiero o 18:00 dziś minie 24 godziny od kiedy wzięłam pierwszy lek. 
Jak chcesz to mogę Ci pokazać zdjęcia jak taki zestaw wygląda. Leki na pewno oryginalne bo sprawdziłam w necie jak powinny takie same wyglądać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec ! Pomoge, odpowiem na każde pytanie. Prosze pisac na e mail nawet jak nie chcecie kupic tylko pogadac. Wiem sporo i potrafię pomóc. Zapraszam wera.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec ! Pomoge, odpowiem na każde pytanie. Prosze pisac na e mail nawet jak nie chcecie kupic tylko pogadac. Wiem sporo i potrafię pomóc. Zapraszam wera.f@onet.pl


Przepraszam, mała literówka e mail to werka.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny jestem w okolo 4 tygodniu ciązy mam tylko 8 tabletek arthortecu czy to mi pomoze????


Ja byłam w 9 tygodniu ciąży, miałam tylko 10 tabletek. Zażyłam 2razy po 4 tabletki i pomogły. Także warto spróbować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mozliwe ze ciaza sie utrzymala jesli tydzien krwawie? Jak wzięłam bylam w 3tydz4dniu. Nie mialam duzo skrzepow krew jest zywo czerwoma czasami zmieszana z przeźroczysta wydzielina, lekarza mam za tydzień ale stresuje sie bo piersi nabrzmiale mnie nadal bola i sa na nich zyly widoczne tylko mniej chodze na siku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrób bete hcg z krwi.Ja w 7 tyg.miałam tak jak ty slabe krwawienie i sie udało.



> Czy mozliwe ze ciaza sie utrzymala jesli tydzien krwawie? Jak wzięłam bylam w 3tydz4dniu. Nie mialam duzo skrzepow krew jest zywo czerwoma czasami zmieszana z przeźroczysta wydzielina, lekarza mam za tydzień ale stresuje sie bo piersi nabrzmiale mnie nadal bola i sa na nich zyly widoczne tylko mniej chodze na siku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zaliczylismy z chlopakiem wpadke i zalatwilismy recepte na dwa opakowania Arthrotec.  Tabketki sa bardzo skuteczne i zostalo sie nam opakowanje i chetnje odsprzedamy. Cena 150zl kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności 12 tabletek 450 zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrób bete hcg z krwi.Ja w 7 tyg.miałam tak jak ty slabe krwawienie i sie udało.


A tez bolaly Cie piersi, mnie przy dotyku a tak nie bola. Zrobilam dzien po ale choroba mnie dopadla i leze w lozku ze wstac nie moge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie może namiary na lekarza w Polsce wykonującego dyskretnie zabieg? na tabsy za późno  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności 12 tabletek 450 zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 729.279.449 Marzena


   Blahahahaha. Wez sie dziewczyno nie wyglupiaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie może namiary na lekarza w Polsce wykonującego dyskretnie zabieg? na tabsy za późno


   Praktycznie w kazdym wiekszym miescie jest taki lekarz. Jak nie kilku. Zalezy tez w ktorym tygodniu jestes.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam ARTHROTEC   z Apteki 100% oryginalny cena 250 zł kupiłam z recepty dla siebie ale nie jest mi już potrzebny, tylko mailowo p
roszę pisać do 15.09.2017 goga1987.87@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Praktycznie w kazdym wiekszym miescie jest taki lekarz. Jak nie kilku. Zalezy tez w ktorym tygodniu jestes.


z ogłoszeń ginekolog dyskretnie proponują tylko farmakologię, jak takiego lekarza znaleźć? Masz jakiś namiar?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z ogłoszeń ginekolog dyskretnie proponują tylko farmakologię, jak takiego lekarza znaleźć? Masz jakiś namiar?


Nawet jak takiego znajdziesz to w późnym tygodniu tez sie nie podejmie, bo za wysokie ryzyko ze cos pojdzie nie tak i trafisz do szpitala, a on za kratki. Ktory to tydzien ze za późno na tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nawet jak takiego znajdziesz to w późnym tygodniu tez sie nie podejmie, bo za wysokie ryzyko ze cos pojdzie nie tak i trafisz do szpitala, a on za kratki. Ktory to tydzien ze za późno na tabletki?


to już 11 tydz. pisałam z womenkami i one polecały zabieg, farmakologia z innych względów zdrowotnych jest dla mnie nie wskazana...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to już 11 tydz. pisałam z womenkami i one polecały zabieg, farmakologia z innych względów zdrowotnych jest dla mnie nie wskazana...


Probuj u rudzinskiego w prenzlau, moze sie zmiescisz do 12 tygodnia. W zyciu nie zdecydowalabym sie na skrobanke w polskim podziemiu. A te przeciwwskazania masz na mife czy miso? bo na tabletki wcale nie za późno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i ten zabieg w Polsce to jakieś 6-8 tys, masz tyle przeznaczone?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Probuj u rudzinskiego w prenzlau, moze sie zmiescisz do 12 tygodnia. W zyciu nie zdecydowalabym sie na skrobanke w polskim podziemiu. A te przeciwwskazania masz na mife czy miso? bo na tabletki wcale nie za późno


Wolałabym w Polsce ze względu na to, że bardzo źle znoszę podróż w ciąży i nic mi nie pomaga, a przeciwskazania mam na misoprostol, arthrotec i cytotec... a twierdza womenki że zażycie samego mife może nie poskutkowac w ogoóle i ciąża będzie żywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i ten zabieg w Polsce to jakieś 6-8 tys, masz tyle przeznaczone?


pieniądze w sumie nie grają większej roli, byłoby skutecznie i bezpiecznie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pieniądze w sumie nie grają większej roli, byłoby skutecznie i bezpiecznie!


 Namiar moze i by byl,ale nikt z Toba przez telefon nie bedzie o tym gadal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Namiar moze i by byl,ale nikt z Toba przez telefon nie bedzie o tym gadal.


Milutko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwóch 5 dniach od zazycia zmalaly i przestały boleć.



> A tez bolaly Cie piersi, mnie przy dotyku a tak nie bola. Zrobilam dzien po ale choroba mnie dopadla i leze w lozku ze wstac nie moge

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 5ciu dniach przestały boleć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 2dni temu robiłam bete i miałam 5600 ,a dzisiaj miałam 7300.Nie za mało wzrosło przez 2dni? Jeszcze się waham czy usunąć i stąd moje pytanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 2dni temu robiłam bete i miałam 5600 ,a dzisiaj miałam 7300.Nie za mało wzrosło przez 2dni? Jeszcze się waham czy usunąć i stąd moje pytanie.


To zapytaj na forum ciazowym, a nie aborcyjnym...nam tu zależy żeby beta spadala a nie rosła :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Blahahahaha. Wez sie dziewczyno nie wyglupiaj.


Przepraszam bo ja może mam słabe poczucie humoru ale co śmiesznego napisała osoba oglaszajaca się ze sprzedażą leku? 
Wytłumacz proszę to na pewno wszyscy razem chętnie się tu posmiejemy. 
A jeśli możesz zapewnić dziewczynom coś lepszego niz ta pani  (a raczej tańszego bo jak znam atmosfere panujaca tutaj to zapewne boli, że ktoś może cokolwiek zarobić..) to proszę nie wahaj się. Idź do lekarza, zdobądź receptę, wykup Cytotec za 500-600 zł. /30 sztuk bo tyle kosztuje w polskiej aptece ten lek a następnie rozdaj to tu za darmo lub po kosztach. 
Nie?? 
No właśnie tak myślałam! 
Już się spodziewam twojej stałej mantry ( a wiem kim jesteś bo niszczysz atmosferę tego forum od długiego czasu i rozpoznaje te twoje zalosne próby szydzenia z każdego kto posiada cokolwiek lepszego niż beznadziejny Arthrotec ) żeby zamawiać tylko z WOW lub WHW bo "RU w Polsce nie kupisz" i w ogóle każdy to oszust lub naciagacz.  Ty za to jesteś skarbnicą wiedzy wszelakiej tylko jakoś nikt nie chce już czytać tych twoich wywodów. Tyle razy dziewczyny udowodniły już ze nie masz racji w swoich teoriach a ty dalej bawisz sie w nedznego prowokatora. 
Lecz się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam bo ja może mam słabe poczucie humoru ale co śmiesznego napisała osoba oglaszajaca się ze sprzedażą leku? 
> Wytłumacz proszę to na pewno wszyscy razem chętnie się tu posmiejemy. 
> A jeśli możesz zapewnić dziewczynom coś lepszego niz ta pani  (a raczej tańszego bo jak znam atmosfere panujaca tutaj to zapewne boli, że ktoś może cokolwiek zarobić..) to proszę nie wahaj się. Idź do lekarza, zdobądź receptę, wykup Cytotec za 500-600 zł. /30 sztuk bo tyle kosztuje w polskiej aptece ten lek a następnie rozdaj to tu za darmo lub po kosztach. 
> Nie?? 
> No właśnie tak myślałam! 
> Już się spodziewam twojej stałej mantry ( a wiem kim jesteś bo niszczysz atmosferę tego forum od długiego czasu i rozpoznaje te twoje zalosne próby szydzenia z każdego kto posiada cokolwiek lepszego niż beznadziejny Arthrotec ) żeby zamawiać tylko z WOW lub WHW bo "RU w Polsce nie kupisz" i w ogóle każdy to oszust lub naciagacz.  Ty za to jesteś skarbnicą wiedzy wszelakiej tylko jakoś nikt nie chce już czytać tych twoich wywodów. Tyle razy dziewczyny udowodniły już ze nie masz racji w swoich teoriach a ty dalej bawisz sie w nedznego prowokatora. 
> Lecz się!


  Niech sobie sprzedaje nawet za 2000 tysiace,ale niech ludzi nie klamie,ze Cytotec daje prawie 100 % pewnosci. Zatem sama sie lecz. Obronczyni ucisnionych sie znalazla!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niech sobie sprzedaje nawet za 2000 tysiace,ale niech ludzi nie klamie,ze Cytotec daje prawie 100 % pewnosci. Zatem sama sie lecz. Obronczyni ucisnionych sie znalazla!


Hej dziewczyny jak zapewne się domyslacie na forum wchodzi setki kobiet w Polsce żeby dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej o aborcji tabletkach i opinie kobiet które przez to przechodziły i mają zamiar przejść i spróbować ja właśnie po takie informacje tu weszłam noo i to co wyprawiacie na tym forum tak po prostu z nudy jest niewiarygodne zamiast czegoś się tu dowiedzieć i poradzić kobiety czytają tylko o oszustach fałszywych reklamach krytyki chamstwa i indywidualny brak kultury jedna mondrzejsza od drugiej. Dziewczyny zamiast tak pisać doradzajcie zamiast się mądrzyc pomagające jeśli macie ochotę i doświadczenie lub to przechodziliscie pomagające a nie krytykuje. Bo ja się tu zawieje nie dowiedziałam oprócz tego że 70% osób na tym forum oszukuje szukające pomocy kobiety. Pozdrawiam powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie Arthrotec razem z paragonem. Wysylka 24h.
Kontakt Arthrotec@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Namiar moze i by byl,ale nikt z Toba przez telefon nie bedzie o tym gadal.


To adres, miasto, może na początek zwykła wizyta...?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> 
> Odsprzedam cale opakowanie Arthrotec razem z paragonem. Wysylka 24h.
> Kontakt Arthrotec@onet.pl


Jaka to jest wysyłka 24h ? Nadajesz paczkę w nocy ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to już 11 tydz. pisałam z womenkami i one polecały zabieg, farmakologia z innych względów zdrowotnych jest dla mnie nie wskazana...


Trzeba było myśleć o tym wcześniej. Najlepiej poczekaj do 24 tygodnia i wtedy idź na skrobanke. Ludzie czy Wy myślicie wgl? Aborcji dokonuje się jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jak zapewne się domyslacie na forum wchodzi setki kobiet w Polsce żeby dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej o aborcji tabletkach i opinie kobiet które przez to przechodziły i mają zamiar przejść i spróbować ja właśnie po takie informacje tu weszłam noo i to co wyprawiacie na tym forum tak po prostu z nudy jest niewiarygodne zamiast czegoś się tu dowiedzieć i poradzić kobiety czytają tylko o oszustach fałszywych reklamach krytyki chamstwa i indywidualny brak kultury jedna mondrzejsza od drugiej. Dziewczyny zamiast tak pisać doradzajcie zamiast się mądrzyc pomagające jeśli macie ochotę i doświadczenie lub to przechodziliscie pomagające a nie krytykuje. Bo ja się tu zawieje nie dowiedziałam oprócz tego że 70% osób na tym forum oszukuje szukające pomocy kobiety. Pozdrawiam powodzenia


   Bo to nie jest odpowiednie forum dla osób szukających rzetelnych informacji i pomocy - jeśli tego właśnie szukasz, to polecam stronę maszwybór WOW. To forum zamieniło się w targowisko - jedni kupują, inni sprzedają, wyzywają się na wzajem, kłamią i oszukują - beznadzieja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To adres, miasto, może na początek zwykła wizyta...?


   Pisałaś, że cena nie gra dla Ciebie roli - jedź do legalnej kliniki aborcyjnej np. na Słowację. Tam wszystko załatwisz bez żadnych problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo to nie jest odpowiednie forum dla osób szukających rzetelnych informacji i pomocy - jeśli tego właśnie szukasz, to polecam stronę maszwybór WOW. To forum zamieniło się w targowisko - jedni kupują, inni sprzedają, wyzywają się na wzajem, kłamią i oszukują - beznadzieja.


Nie ma takiej strony maszwybor Wow. Jak juz to maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzeba było myśleć o tym wcześniej. Najlepiej poczekaj do 24 tygodnia i wtedy idź na skrobanke. Ludzie czy Wy myślicie wgl? Aborcji dokonuje się jak najszybciej


A nie przyszło Ci do główki, ze ktos moze sie tak późno dowiedział? Ja mam np nieregularny okres i dowiedziałam się w 10 tyg. A objawow ciazowych zadnych nie mam, i nie mialam w zadnej z moich trzech ciąż.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie przyszło Ci do główki, ze ktos moze sie tak późno dowiedział? Ja mam np nieregularny okres i dowiedziałam się w 10 tyg. A objawow ciazowych zadnych nie mam, i nie mialam w zadnej z moich trzech ciąż.


Ja właśniw tak samo, mam policystyczne jajniki i okres nawet raz na 2/3 miesiące... jedyne co dało mi do myslenia to to, że zaczelam źle się czuc w trakcie jazdy samochodem i dlatego wolałabym zrobić na możliwie jak najbliżej. Jestem z Podlasia więc Słowacja to dla mnie bardzo daleko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja właśniw tak samo, mam policystyczne jajniki i okres nawet raz na 2/3 miesiące... jedyne co dało mi do myslenia to to, że zaczelam źle się czuc w trakcie jazdy samochodem i dlatego wolałabym zrobić na możliwie jak najbliżej. Jestem z Podlasia więc Słowacja to dla mnie bardzo daleko...


A moze na Białorusi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja właśniw tak samo, mam policystyczne jajniki i okres nawet raz na 2/3 miesiące... jedyne co dało mi do myslenia to to, że zaczelam źle się czuc w trakcie jazdy samochodem i dlatego wolałabym zrobić na możliwie jak najbliżej. Jestem z Podlasia więc Słowacja to dla mnie bardzo daleko...


A nie przyszło Ci do głowy że jak się ma okres co 2/3 miesiące i bezkarnie daje się dupy to wypada czasem sprawdzić czy nie jest się w ciąży? A nie później kurwa usuwać bo się dupa myślało a nie głową. Ja bralam tabletki anty a mimo to robiłam testy żeby mieć pewność

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo to nie jest odpowiednie forum dla osób szukających rzetelnych informacji i pomocy - jeśli tego właśnie szukasz, to polecam stronę rmaszwybór WOW. To forum zamieniło się w targowisko - jedni kupują, inni sprzedają, wyzywają się na wzajem, kłamią i oszukują - beznadzieja.


Tu raczej tylko oszukują, ciągle ogłaszają się te same osoby. Wciskają kity że niby wpadka kupili dwa opakowania i im zostało bla bla bla wiele różnych wymyślnych historii. Okradaja ludzi i tyle. Ja załatwiam receptę na arthrotec od swojego lekarza i zapłaciłam niecałe 50zl a tu wymyślają ceny po 200-300 zł za jakieś zestawy których tak naprawdę nigdy na oczy nie widzieli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie przyszło Ci do głowy że jak się ma okres co 2/3 miesiące i bezkarnie daje się dupy to wypada czasem sprawdzić czy nie jest się w ciąży? A nie później kurwa usuwać bo się dupa myślało a nie głową. Ja bralam tabletki anty a mimo to robiłam testy żeby mieć pewność


Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miara. Moze ty "dajesz dupy"...ja mam męża i dwoje dzieci. Doprawdy żałosna wypowiedź ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja właśniw tak samo, mam policystyczne jajniki i okres nawet raz na 2/3 miesiące... jedyne co dało mi do myslenia to to, że zaczelam źle się czuc w trakcie jazdy samochodem i dlatego wolałabym zrobić na możliwie jak najbliżej. Jestem z Podlasia więc Słowacja to dla mnie bardzo daleko...


A ciąża potwierdzona tylko testem czy badaniem usg? Bo to różnie bywa może ciąża jest młodsza niż się wydaje jeśli okres nieregularny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miara. Moze ty "dajesz dupy"...ja mam męża i dwoje dzieci. Doprawdy żałosna wypowiedź ...


To tym bardziej mając męża i tyle dzieci pozwolić sobie na wpadkę masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To tym bardziej mając męża i tyle dzieci pozwolić sobie na wpadkę masakra


Oj dziecko, co Ty wiesz o życiu... Nie ma stuprocentowej antykoncepcji. Obyś sie o tym nigdy nie musiała przekonać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj dziecko, co Ty wiesz o życiu... Nie ma stuprocentowej antykoncepcji. Obyś sie o tym nigdy nie musiała przekonać.


Dokładnie nic nie da 100% pewności. Ja długi czas faszerowalam się pigulkami antykoncepcyjnymi a i tak zaszłam w ciążę więc chyba nie ma sensu się dalej truc bo co ma być to będzie. Jedyna stuprocentowa metoda to celibat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - Anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec z apteki legalnie zdobyty z recepty odsprzedam mi już się nie przyda goga1987.87@interia.pl proszę pisać cena 200zl taki koszt ponioslam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tec
Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer  12 tabletek 450 zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny nie wiem jak przekonać że jestem osobą prywatną mam do sprzedania arthrotec który kupiłam w aptece z recepty dla siebie na szczęście nie jest mi potrzebny dodam że już go używałam w przeszłości i mi pomógł służę pomocą i radą poprzez maila podam numer telefonu cena 200zl taki koszt ponioslam goga1987.87@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niech sobie sprzedaje nawet za 2000 tysiace,ale niech ludzi nie klamie,ze Cytotec daje prawie 100 % pewnosci. Zatem sama sie lecz. Obronczyni ucisnionych sie znalazla!


Po pierwsze to nie wiem jak można kogoś kłamać

----------


## velvet

ja dziś około 12 mam mieć przesyłkę z artr jak sprawdzić czy jest orginalny. Paczka  z możliwością sprawdzenia oczywiście. Zamówiłam 2 opakowania w razie czego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja dziś około 12 mam mieć przesyłkę z artr jak sprawdzić czy jest orginalny. Paczka  z możliwością sprawdzenia oczywiście. Zamówiłam 2 opakowania w razie czego.


Jeżeli będą oryginalnie zapakowane w blister to raczej nie będzie problemu bo wystarczy w internecie zobaczyć jak wyglądają ale jak będą w jakimś woreczku to ja bym nie brała tego bo to pewnie oszustwo

----------


## velvet

ok dzięki . mam nadzieję że nie trafiłam na oszuta. Bo chciałam od razu dzis wziąć.

----------


## velvet

Macie może namiary na lekarza w Polsce wykonującego dyskretnie zabieg? na tabsy za późno .


Byłam u lekarza z którym szczerze porozmawiałam i narazie dziś próbuję z art jeśli się nie uda obiecał mi pomoc czyli wiadomo. Skąd jesteś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie może namiary na lekarza w Polsce wykonującego dyskretnie zabieg? na tabsy za późno .
> 
> 
> Byłam u lekarza z którym szczerze porozmawiałam i narazie dziś próbuję z art jeśli się nie uda obiecał mi pomoc czyli wiadomo. Skąd jesteś



Też szukam namiaru na takiego lekarza...

----------


## velvet

> Też szukam namiaru na takiego lekarza...


mój lekarz jest z woj. lubelskiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mój lekarz jest z woj. lubelskiego


Jestem z podlasia, więc nie tak daleko, mogę prosić o namiar...? Lekarz ten sprzedaje tabsy czy wykonuje zabieg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczęta macie art na zbyciu? Zamowilam z neta za pobraniem jednak tabletki przyszly luzem nie w blistrze takze nie odbieram ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

E-mail arthrotec@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy któraś z Was zażyła zestaw od WOW, a nie arthrotec? Czekam na zestaw od Womenek i denerwuje się, bo nie wiem jak bedzie przebiegać aborcja... Duzo czytałam ale chciałabym dowiedzieć się z pierwszej ręki na to co się nastawiac.Biorąc zestaw bede w 8tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy któraś z Was zażyła zestaw od WOW, a nie arthrotec? Czekam na zestaw od Womenek i denerwuje się, bo nie wiem jak bedzie przebiegać aborcja... Duzo czytałam ale chciałabym dowiedzieć się z pierwszej ręki na to co się nastawiac.Biorąc zestaw bede w 8tc.


Z pierwszej ręki to poczytaj sobie na maszwybor.net

----------


## velvet

> Jestem z podlasia, więc nie tak daleko, mogę prosić o namiar...? Lekarz ten sprzedaje tabsy czy wykonuje zabieg?


Mi nie dał żadnej recepty ani tabletek. Tylko poradził poszukać w necie  art a gdyby się nie powiodło to on mi pomoże (czyli zabieg). wolałabym tu na forum nie podawać namiarów daj emaila to ci napiszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowvelvetany

mam tabletki w orginalnych blistrach także znalazłam uczciwą osobę. Kupiłam 24 tabletki  na wszelki wypadek. Jak lepiek wziąć doustnie czy dopochwowo

----------


## velvet

właśnie wzięłam pierwszą dawkę po język

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak ci zostanie to chętnie odkupię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

daj namiary od kogo kupiłaś i za ile

----------


## velvet

to chyba za szybko ale zani minęło p[ół godziny trzymania leku pod językiem zaczęły się dreszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to chyba za szybko ale zani minęło p[ół godziny trzymania leku pod językiem zaczęły się dreszcze


Nie za szybko, tak działa misoprostol. Ruszaj sie duzo, to pomaga macicy. Ktory to tydzien licząc od ostatniej miesiaczki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak minie 30 minut, wypluwasz rdzenie a resztki tabletek polykasz i 
popijasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi nie dał żadnej recepty ani tabletek. Tylko poradził poszukać w necie  art a gdyby się nie powiodło to on mi pomoże (czyli zabieg). wolałabym tu na forum nie podawać namiarów daj emaila to ci napiszę.


Najjulka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie zaczęło się od wizyty u lekarza. Wiedziałam, że jestem w ciąży bo zrobiłam test. Lekarz bez problemu dał mi tabletki. Tzn tak myślałam. Zaaplikował mi tą malutką tableteczkę ze środka, czyli ten rdzeń. Dał mi do domu 8 tabletek i też tak kazał robić. Zwilżyć wodą, aby otoczka się rozpuściła i zaaplikować dopochwowo. I tak też zrobiłam. Niestety nic się nie działo. Dopiero na forum przeczytałam, że ta mała tabletka jest zbędna. Załamałam się. Lekarz mnie oszukał aby zaproponować mi zabieg za 2 tyś. Załatwiłam receptę i kupiłam w aptece arthrotec forte. Zaaplikowałam dopochwowo 4 całe tabletki. Po godzinie miałam lekkie bóle jak przy okresie. Po 4 godzinach włożyłam kolejne 4 i się zaczęło. Zimno, dreszcze, ból brzucha. Poszłam do toalety i poleciły duże skrzepy. W jednym znajdowało się ok, 1 cm białe jajo ( myślicie że poroniłam)? Później również krwawiłam dość obficie, ale najgorsza była noc. Czułam jak by mi skręcało macice. Ból nie do zniesienia. Wyłam z bólu. Udało się zasnąć. Rano nie bolało już nic ale krwawię nadal.Jeśli macie jakieś pytanie to piszcie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Velvet

U mnie był to 6 tydzień wczoraj nie było tak źle tylko zastanawiam czy wszystko się udało bo jakoś strasznie nie krwawilam ale jakieś skrzepy wyleciał. Ja rozcielam tabletki wyjelam środek i pod język. Ostatnia dawkę trzymała krócej bo mnie na wymioty zbieralo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tydzien temu wzielam art, malo krwawilam i malo skrzepow mialam chyba teraz sie rozkreca bo krwawienie jest wieksze i ida skrzepy, mysle ze ciaza nie miala szans sie utrzymać po tak dlugim krwawieniu. Wiec chyba czasami tabletki dzialaja z opoznieniem. Mam tylko nadzieje ze nie bede dlugo krwawila dzis juz 9dzień...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie był to 6 tydzień wczoraj nie było tak źle tylko zastanawiam czy wszystko się udało bo jakoś strasznie nie krwawilam ale jakieś skrzepy wyleciał. Ja rozcielam tabletki wyjelam środek i pod język. Ostatnia dawkę trzymała krócej bo mnie na wymioty zbieralo


 Poprosiłabym o namiar na lekarza, który chciał zrobić zabieg za 2 tys? Jakie to miasto? Bardzo proszę o pomoc... mój mail Najjulka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam artrotec od jakiejś łaski z ogłoszenia z dusza na ramieniu zreszta.Bylam w 6 tygodniu ciazy .Po zarzucił drugiej dawki zaczęłam krawic bardzo obficie z duża ilością z skrzepów po czym wyleciało ze mnie coś vo wygladalo jak łożysko czy coś takiego :/ taki kawałek twardy mięsa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec za taka cene za jaka kupiłam. E-mail anna.nowak242@onet.pl

----------


## Velvet

> Poprosiłabym o namiar na lekarza, który chciał zrobić zabieg za 2 tys? Jakie to miasto? Bardzo proszę o pomoc... mój mail Najjulka@wp.pl


Napisałam na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam jedynie 2 tabletki atr które mi zostały Mogę oddać za darmo. I dziewczyny nie łapcie się na te drogie ogłoszenia. Ja w aptece kupiłam 10 tabletek za 25 zł. Więc nie wiem skąd te ceny po 200-300 zł. To zwykli naciągacze!

----------


## Velvet

> ja mam jedynie 2 tabletki atr które mi zostały Mogę oddać za darmo. I dziewczyny nie łapcie się na te drogie ogłoszenia. Ja w aptece kupiłam 10 tabletek za 25 zł. Więc nie wiem skąd te ceny po 200-300 zł. To zwykli naciągacze!


Też nie wiem skąd te ceny ale czasem nie masz wyjścia ja nie mogłam nigdzie u siebie kupić ani zdobyć recepty. Więc kupiłam 24 tab forte za 260 że sprawdzenie paczki i miałam szczęście bo mnie nie oszukany przynajmniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Karolica

odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec potrzebujacej osobie. Tabletki sprawdzone bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthro Lena 603113465

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933


Przestań już oszukiwać!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem po podaniu dopochwowym 2 x 4 tab w odstepach 4 godziny. Po drugiej dawce zaczelo sie krwawienie. Wyleciały bardzo duże skrzepy, w jednym było coś białego okrągłego wielkości ok 1,5 cm. ( to był 6 tydz ciąży), na następny dzień rano znowu wielkie skrzepy i poźniej już nic. Bardzo delikatne sporadyczne krwawienie. Myśliscie ze się udało? Czy będzie trzeba powtórzyc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem po podaniu dopochwowym 2 x 4 tab w odstepach 4 godziny. Po drugiej dawce zaczelo sie krwawienie. Wyleciały bardzo duże skrzepy, w jednym było coś białego okrągłego wielkości ok 1,5 cm. ( to był 6 tydz ciąży), na następny dzień rano znowu wielkie skrzepy i poźniej już nic. Bardzo delikatne sporadyczne krwawienie. Myśliscie ze się udało? Czy będzie trzeba powtórzyc?


Ja byłam w 9 tygodniu zażyłam tylko 8 labletek podzielonych na dwie dawki i się udały. Wyleciały jakiś 3 skrzepy wielkości mandarynki i krwawienie znacznie się zmniejszyło później przez około tydzień delikatne plamienia miałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 9 tygodniu zażyłam tylko 8 labletek podzielonych na dwie dawki i się udały. Wyleciały jakiś 3 skrzepy wielkości mandarynki i krwawienie znacznie się zmniejszyło później przez około tydzień delikatne plamienia miałam


I poronilas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem po podaniu dopochwowym 2 x 4 tab w odstepach 4 godziny. Po drugiej dawce zaczelo sie krwawienie. Wyleciały bardzo duże skrzepy, w jednym było coś białego okrągłego wielkości ok 1,5 cm. ( to był 6 tydz ciąży), na następny dzień rano znowu wielkie skrzepy i poźniej już nic. Bardzo delikatne sporadyczne krwawienie. Myśliscie ze się udało? Czy będzie trzeba powtórzyc?


Nikt tego nie zgadnie. Trzeba zrobić betę lub usg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I poronilas?


Tak, na usg po tygodniu nie bylo już nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, na usg po tygodniu nie bylo już nic


A piersi Cię bolaly? Bo mnie troszkę bolą. A dziewczyny pisały że jak bolą nadal to mogło nie dojść do poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A piersi Cię bolaly? Bo mnie troszkę bolą. A dziewczyny pisały że jak bolą nadal to mogło nie dojść do poronienia.


mnie piersi bolały prawie dwa tygodnie po aborcji. A wiedziałam że się udało, bo widziałam zarodek. Więc to żadne potwierdzenie. Tak jak dziewczyny piszą, zrób badania i będziesz miała pewność.

----------


## ONiOna

Odsprzedamy tabletki Arthrotec ktore zostały nam sie z naszego zabiegu. Tabletki bezpieczne ,skuteczne. Mozliwy odnior osobisty w Bielsku Białej lub wysyłka. To moj numer 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A piersi Cię bolaly? Bo mnie troszkę bolą. A dziewczyny pisały że jak bolą nadal to mogło nie dojść do poronienia.


To jest sprawa indywidualna. Mnie nie bolały wcale piersi ani w ciąży ani przed miesiączka a teraz jestem 3 tygodnie po poronieniu i zaczęły boleć także to raczej nie oznacza nieudanego poronienia

----------


## Velvet

Nadal mam trochę nudności prawie już nie krwawie chyba muszę powtórzyć

----------


## velvet

> Nadal mam trochę nudności prawie już nie krwawie chyba muszę powtórzyć


Nie wiem co jest cały czas mam mdłości, aż zrobiłam betę i czekam na wynik jak na wygraną w totka.Po ilu dniach mogę znowu zażyć art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem co jest cały czas mam mdłości, aż zrobiłam betę i czekam na wynik jak na wygraną w totka.Po ilu dniach mogę znowu zażyć art


Jak zrobisz dwie bety i okaze się ze ciąża jest, to mozesz brac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec całe opakowanie. Możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem mi się już nie przyda goga1987.87@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec za taka cene za jaka kupiłam. E-mail anna.nowak242@onet.pl

----------


## Velvet

Wynik bety 3640 a jestem w 6 tyg

----------


## Velvet

Kolejna zrobię pewnie w środę bo jutro chyba nie ma sensu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrob w środę i daj znać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z WOW wyślę zdjęcia paczka za pobraniem cena 350zl.mi już on nie jest potrzebny zanim przyszedł wzięłam art. Sylwia190294@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przykro mi, ale ta Pani to oszustka,
ktora wysyla falszywe tabletki. Nie dajcie sie nabrac na te zdjecia.



> Sprzedam zestaw z WOW wyślę zdjęcia paczka za pobraniem cena 350zl.mi już on nie jest potrzebny zanim przyszedł wzięłam art. Sylwia190294@onet.pl

----------


## Mosia

> Ok, za kupowanie nielegalnych leków mogłaś dostać zarzut, ale nie pisz takich pierdół, ze za próbę aborcji, bo za to nie ma paragrafu. No chyba ze robilas aborcje powyzej 23 tygodnia ciazy, to wtedy normalnie jest zarzut za zabójstwo.


ale co ty tu opowadasz za głupoty oczywiscie ze jest paragraf ! art 152 KK !

----------


## Mosia

> Cześć dziewczyny chciałam podzielić się z wami tym co mnie spotkało zostałam oszukana przez Panią Magdę postanowiłam pójść na policję bo oszukała mnie na 500 zł nie spodziewałam się tego co mnie spotka po tygodniu dostałam wezwanie na policję i oskarżyli mnie o kupno tabletek i próbę aborcji na dzień dzisiejszy wygląda to tak że sprawa trafiła do sądu i mam sprawę za miesiąc. Masakra gdybym wiedziała co mnie czeka nie zakladalabym tej sprawy. Bardzo proszę nie kupujcie od Magdy.


a czego sie spodziewalas ? Aborcja w PL jest nielegalna i grozi za to 3 lata wiezienia. Rownie dobrze gdybys chciala kupic "dyma"  na ulicy a dostalabys majeranek to tez bys poszla na policje ze Cie oszulali ? Jesli cos jest nielegalne i kupujesz to na przyslowiowy "czarnym rynku" to sorry policja Ci napewno nie pomoże..  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kolejna zrobię pewnie w środę bo jutro chyba nie ma sensu


kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Kkarolina

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Mogę wysłać je przesyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przy odbiorze lub odbiór osobisty. Cena 150zl. 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj poraz drugi wzięłam art 3 x4 co 3 godz. ból brzucha do zniesienia bol okolic krzyżowej też. Ale krwawienie słabe . Czy znowu się nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj poraz drugi wzięłam art 3 x4 co 3 godz. ból brzucha do zniesienia bol okolic krzyżowej też. Ale krwawienie słabe . Czy znowu się nie udało


Kiedy mogę robić betę po zażyciu art? Mogę już dziś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj poraz drugi wzięłam art 3 x4 co 3 godz. ból brzucha do zniesienia bol okolic krzyżowej też. Ale krwawienie słabe . Czy znowu się nie udało


A za pierwszym razem sprawdzalas betą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy mogę robić betę po zażyciu art? Mogę już dziś


Możesz dziś i następną w piątek.

----------


## Karrolinaaa

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Mogę wysłać je przesyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przy odbiorze lub odbiór osobisty. Cena 150zl. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spzedam opakowanie Arthrotec z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty lena117@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Odsprzedam opakowanie Arthrotecu.
Wiecej informacji na e-mail anna.nowak242@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
12 szt Cytotec 450 zł
tel. 729279449 Marzena
w celu zamowienia prosze o sms TABLETKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14 szt arthrotec forte ! Tanio ! Pomogę, odpowiem na kazde pytAnie !
Powiem jak dawkowac !
Pomogę podczas zażywania !
werka.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na policje ? Co Ja tu czytam ! Ja zostalam oszukana tu trzy razy, w sumie na prawie 7stow dopiero za czwartym razem dostalam tabletki od jednej Pani i o policji nawet nie pomyślałam. Chuj z tą kasą, wole sie obejsc bez niej niz jeszcze zostać oskarzona o kupno nielegalnie tabletek. A z drugiej strony to dziwne jest ze jeszcze tą stroną policja sie nie zajęła skoro zglaszalyscie to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przykro mi, ale ta Pani to oszustka,
> ktora wysyla falszywe tabletki. Nie dajcie sie nabrac na te zdjecia.


Ja dostałam od tej Pani dobre tabletki i w moim prądu mogę polecić awidze że konkurencja skutecznie próbuje zdyskwalifikowac wszystkie oferty

----------


## Kkkarolcie

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Orginalne opakowanie zakupione w aptece, możliwość odbioru osobistego lub przesyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przy odbiorze. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje namiary na P. Wiktorie. Którąś z was posiada numer?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Jeśli po zażyciu misoprostolu z mifepristone lub samego misoprostolu nie doszło do przerwania
ciąży, kobieta powinna pamiętać, że istnieje niewielkie ryzyko deformacji płodu.Około 1%
płodów wystawionych na działanie misoprostolu może mieć wady wrodzone...Niektóre badania sugerują, że płody wystawione na działanie
jedynie mifepristone rozwijają się normalnie. 33 "
PubMed

----------


## Karolina :)

> Potrzebuje namiary na P. Wiktorie. Którąś z was posiada numer?


Hej!
W czym Ci można pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> W czym Ci można pomóc?


Ty w niczym....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty w niczym....


   Hahaha. Krotko i na temat. Dobry komentarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje namiary na P. Wiktorie. Którąś z was posiada numer?


Odezwij sie na maila Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Na mailu ona mi podała nowy numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Polecam przede wszystkim za swietny kontakt . szybka wysylka i ogromne wsparcie az sie nie spodziewalam a bylo mi to potrzebne. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odezwij sie na maila Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Na mailu ona mi podała nowy numer



Dzieki  wielkie

----------


## Kkkaroolina

Tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec.  Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. Tabletki orginalne ,bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Cena 150zl. Kontakt parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec za taka cene za jaka kupiłam. E-mail anna.nowak242@onet.pl

----------


## Kaarolinna

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Orginalne opakowanie zakupione w aptece, możliwość odbioru osobistego lub przesyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przy odbiorze. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty w niczym....


Hi hi hi hi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę na 100% lub spotkam się osobiście  okolice Kielc.tel.785622605.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany  Zobacz post
Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Polecam przede wszystkim za swietny kontakt . szybka wysylka i ogromne wsparcie az sie nie spodziewalam a bylo mi to potrzebne. Polecam


Spotkalas sie czy wysylka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zarejestrowany  Zobacz post
> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B
> 
> 
> Polecam przede wszystkim za swietny kontakt . szybka wysylka i ogromne wsparcie az sie nie spodziewalam a bylo mi to potrzebne. Polecam
> 
> 
> Spotkalas sie czy wysylka ?


Osobiście.  U mnie byla inna sytuacja. Mam 2ke malych dzieci i nie mialam jak jechac pani b.miala do mnie 130km i za zaplate za paliwo dowiozla mi. Dlatego polecilam bo nie wiem czy ktos by mi w taki sposob pomogl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Osobiście.  U mnie byla inna sytuacja. Mam 2ke malych dzieci i nie mialam jak jechac pani b.miala do mnie 130km i za zaplate za paliwo dowiozla mi. Dlatego polecilam bo nie wiem czy ktos by mi w taki sposob pomogl


Ile razem za to zapłaciłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię tabletki arthr. numer podam na mailu, Wiola 
kontakt : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
> Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933


Ahahaha... jeszcze parę dni byłaś Sylwia... oszustko...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
> Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933


   O prosze! Teraz Justyna, niedawno byla Sylwia a jeszcze Wczesniej Magda. Ty naprawde uwazasz,ze masz do czynienia z debilami? Ze dziewczyny nie widza,ze numer jest ten sam tylko imiona zmieniasz? Wstydu za grosz dziewczyno nie masz.!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile razem za to zapłaciłaś?


Ale za droge? Bo nie rozumiem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro biore, juz 5 x  takiego mam pecha, 11 tydz zawsze działają na mnie dwie dawki ale okropnie to przechodzę.... nigdy nie brałam przeciwbólowych ale dzis Kupilam ketonal,  da rade?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro biore, juz 5 x  takiego mam pecha, 11 tydz zawsze działają na mnie dwie dawki ale okropnie to przechodzę.... nigdy nie brałam przeciwbólowych ale dzis Kupilam ketonal,  da rade?


Pięć razy próbowałaś? I nie udawało się? Czy piątą ciążę usuwasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pięć razy próbowałaś? I nie udawało się? Czy piątą ciążę usuwasz?



Usuwam, za kazdym razem mowie ze to ost raz... mam juz 30 pare lat, pierwszy raz w wieku 18,   Po prostu nie mam instynktu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ketonal pomoże? Podobno arth juz zawiera jakies środki przeciwbólowe i zaleca sie paracetamol do tego, nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ketonal pomoże? Podobno arth juz zawiera jakies środki przeciwbólowe i zaleca sie paracetamol do tego, nie wiem


Arthrotec zawiera rdzeń z diclofenakiem, ale jego i tak trzeba wypluć. Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek. Możesz brać Ketonal, ibuprofen lub paracetamol. Nie wolno aspiryny i nospy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziekuje, troche sie stresuje bo to juz dokładnie 11 tydzien dzisiaj... wczesniej jednak nie mialam leku ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak widzę posty właściwie większości dziewczyn lub kobiet, które sprzedają ARTHROTEC, który "osobiście" kupiły w aptece na receptę, za cenę 200 PLN, to zastanawiam się czy to forum pomocowe czy forum handlarzy ?????
I co najsmutniejsze większość Was błaga o to: pomocy, sprzedajcie tabletki.....Informacja dla wszystkich dziewczyn na tym forum : ARTHRTEC kosztuje max 51 PLN w aptece , a receptę wypisze wam jakikolwiek lekarz, w tym dentysta lub weterynarz. Ogarnijcie się naiwniaki ....

----------


## Tomaszzz1

Jakmjestesntaki madry to idz do lekarza niech ci wypisze recepte. Ja probowalem juz kilkamrazy dostac ten lek u lekarza i zaden nie chcal mi tego wypisac. Myslisz ze  jestes taki bystry i myslisz ze lekarze sa tacy tepi w jakim celu jest ten lek wykorzystywany?

----------


## Annia26

> Jak widzę posty właściwie większości dziewczyn lub kobiet, które sprzedają ARTHROTEC, który "osobiście" kupiły w aptece na receptę, za cenę 200 PLN, to zastanawiam się czy to forum pomocowe czy forum handlarzy ?????
> I co najsmutniejsze większość Was błaga o to: pomocy, sprzedajcie tabletki.....Informacja dla wszystkich dziewczyn na tym forum : ARTHRTEC kosztuje max 51 PLN w aptece , a receptę wypisze wam jakikolwiek lekarz, w tym dentysta lub weterynarz. Ogarnijcie się naiwniaki ....


A jak madralo idziesz do lekarza i lekarz zapisuje ci lek to widzisz w nim lekarza czy handlarza? Z reszta widze ze ty chodzisz tylko do weterynarza wiec chyba nie bardzo kumaty jestes

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec za taka cene za jaka kupiłam. E-mail anna.nowak242@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O prosze! Teraz Justyna, niedawno byla Sylwia a jeszcze Wczesniej Magda. Ty naprawde uwazasz,ze masz do czynienia z debilami? Ze dziewczyny nie widza,ze numer jest ten sam tylko imiona zmieniasz? Wstydu za grosz dziewczyno nie masz.!!!!


Ja praktycznie pod każdym jej postem pisze ze jest oszustka. Mnie oszukała więc próbuje ostrzec inne kobiety ale znając życie to i tak niejednokrotnie uda jej się oszukać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej dziewczyny
> odstąpię arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).mi juz sie nie przydadza...
> Cena 200zl
> moge wyslac za pobraniem.mozliwy odbior osobisty
> pozdrawiam justyna... 577 214 933


to jest oszustka nie kupujcie od niej!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych. 26.08.2017 usunęłam ciąże, dwa tygodnie później miałam zabieg lyzeczkowania. Do dnia dzisiejszego nie dostałam miesiączki, bolą mnie piersi ale nic poza tym. Zrobiłam test tak dla pewności wyszły dwie kreski, druga jaśniejsza ale jest. Czy możliwe żeby test był pozytywny jeszcze po tamtej ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych. 26.08.2017 usunęłam ciąże, dwa tygodnie później miałam zabieg lyzeczkowania. Do dnia dzisiejszego nie dostałam miesiączki, bolą mnie piersi ale nic poza tym. Zrobiłam test tak dla pewności wyszły dwie kreski, druga jaśniejsza ale jest. Czy możliwe żeby test był pozytywny jeszcze po tamtej ciąży?


Tak, może tak być. Okres może przyjść po 4-6 tygodniach po aborcji, a czasem później. Miałaś w tym czasie jakiś niezabezpieczony seks?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, może tak być. Okres może przyjść po 4-6 tygodniach po aborcji, a czasem później. Miałaś w tym czasie jakiś niezabezpieczony seks?


No właśnie nie ale po nie planowanej ciąży, w którą zaszłam biorąc tabletki anty to ja się teraz wszystkiego boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec forte. 
14szt.
Z ceną sie dogadamy!  :Smile: 
werka.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jest oszustka nie kupujcie od niej!!!!!!


czemu nie zamawiacie przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości jeśli się nie zgadza zawartość to nie przyjmować  i tyle a nie wyrzucać kasę na takie oszustki miejmy nadzieję że może te oszustki kiedyś będą w potrzebie i nie będą mieć dojścia do tabletek i też ich tak perfidnie ktoś oszuka. życzę im tego!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam na chat: 
w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jutro biore, juz 5 x  takiego mam pecha, 11 tydz zawsze działają na mnie dwie dawki ale okropnie to przechodzę.... nigdy nie brałam przeciwbólowych ale dzis Kupilam ketonal,  da rade?


Jesteś? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja juz po... wzielam pierwsza i jedyna dawkę 2 tabletki o godzine 11.30. Na poczatku nic sie nie dzialolekko pobolewal brzuch, w przeciwieństwie do poprzednich zabiegów nie dostalam nawet plamienia, o godzinie 13 wypadł ze mnie duzy skrzep i zaczal sie okrooby ból, wzielam ketonal ale srednio pomagało, krwawienie mialam jedynie w toalecie... nie wzielam kolejnej dawki bo nie bylam w stanie. Oblewał mnie pot i mialam cala mokra piżamę a za chwile bylo mi okropnie zimno i leżałam trzęsąc sie pod kołdra, leżałam w takim stanie 4 godziny,po drodze wyleciał ze mnie kolejny skrzep, to bylo wykańczające mialam skurcze bardzo mocne trwające ponad pol minuty w odstępach co 5 sekund, bylam cala mokra od potu... nie brałam kolejnych dawek bo odwiedziła mnie mama, ktorej skłamałam ze mam gorączkę i łamie mnie w kościach, a dodatkowo mam okres, bolało przez 4 h i nagle bol ustał.. poszłam do toalety i bylecial ze mnie zarodek, nie widzialam ciałka ponieważ byl w łożysku... teraz juz nic nie boli, to byl 11 tydz a płód wielkości mandarynki... ilość tabletek naprawde Zalezy od organizmu... mi wystarczyły tylko dwie, zostało mi 10

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś? Jak się czujesz?


Opisałam niżej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja juz po... wzielam pierwsza i jedyna dawkę 2 tabletki o godzine 11.30. Na poczatku nic sie nie dzialolekko pobolewal brzuch, w przeciwieństwie do poprzednich zabiegów nie dostalam nawet plamienia, o godzinie 13 wypadł ze mnie duzy skrzep i zaczal sie okrooby ból, wzielam ketonal ale srednio pomagało, krwawienie mialam jedynie w toalecie... nie wzielam kolejnej dawki bo nie bylam w stanie. Oblewał mnie pot i mialam cala mokra piżamę a za chwile bylo mi okropnie zimno i leżałam trzęsąc sie pod kołdra, leżałam w takim stanie 4 godziny,po drodze wyleciał ze mnie kolejny skrzep, to bylo wykańczające mialam skurcze bardzo mocne trwające ponad pol minuty w odstępach co 5 sekund, bylam cala mokra od potu... nie brałam kolejnych dawek bo odwiedziła mnie mama, ktorej skłamałam ze mam gorączkę i łamie mnie w kościach, a dodatkowo mam okres, bolało przez 4 h i nagle bol ustał.. poszłam do toalety i bylecial ze mnie zarodek, nie widzialam ciałka ponieważ byl w łożysku... teraz juz nic nie boli, to byl 11 tydz a płód wielkości mandarynki... ilość tabletek naprawde Zalezy od organizmu... mi wystarczyły tylko dwie, zostało mi 10


Ilość tabletek nie zależy od organizmu. Dawkowanie, które podałam Ci wczoraj, nie wzięło się z sufitu. Jest ustalone przez Światową Organizacje Zdrowia czyli WHO do aborcji ciąż żywych. Jeśli nie przyjmiesz wszystkich dawek, istnieje ryzyko, że nie oczyścisz się prawidłowo. Może dojść do zapalenia macicy i konieczności łyżeczkowania. Super, że ci się udało, ale pamiętaj, że po Tobie będą czytać to inne dziewczyny, które stosując się do twoich złych porad mogą narobić sobie kłopotów. Dziewczyny! Zanim weźmiecie tabletki, poczytajcie cokolwiek na temat tego co was czeka, wiedza nie boli, a ułatwia życie. Rzetelne informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej : womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i strona Kobiet w Sieci  - maszwybor.net

----------


## Karolina :)

> Opisałam niżej


A czemu tak się dzieje,k że to już Twoja 5 aborcja. Jesteś już dojrzałą kobietą, na pewno świetnie znasz swój cykl skąd więc te ciąże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ilość tabletek nie zależy od organizmu. Dawkowanie, które podałam Ci wczoraj, nie wzięło się z sufitu. Jest ustalone przez Światową Organizacje Zdrowia czyli WHO do aborcji ciąż żywych. Jeśli nie przyjmiesz wszystkich dawek, istnieje ryzyko, że nie oczyścisz się prawidłowo. Może dojść do zapalenia macicy i konieczności łyżeczkowania. Super, że ci się udało, ale pamiętaj, że po Tobie będą czytać to inne dziewczyny, które stosując się do twoich złych porad mogą narobić sobie kłopotów. Dziewczyny! Zanim weźmiecie tabletki, poczytajcie cokolwiek na temat tego co was czeka, wiedza nie boli, a ułatwia życie. Rzetelne informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej : womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i strona Kobiet w Sieci  - maszwybor.net



Nigdy nie wzielam pełnej dawki, najwiecej to 8 tabletek i za kazdym razem oczyszczała sie samoistnie bez łyżeczkowania wiec jednak to Zalezy od organizmu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam bardzo nieregularne cykle, czasem nawet raz na 3 -4 msc, kobiety w mojej rodzinie tak maja, nie piorę tabletek bo mam problemy z krążeniem i szkodzą mi

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam bardzo nieregularne cykle, czasem nawet raz na 3 -4 msc, kobiety w mojej rodzinie tak maja, nie piorę tabletek bo mam problemy z krążeniem i szkodzą mi


Aborcja szkodzi bardziej Twojemu organizmowi...i też ma wpływ na późniejsze cykle. To jest nie możliwe, że to cecha genetyczna  kobiet z Twojej rodziny. Musi być tego jakaś przyczyna, znajdź dobrego endokrynologa niech znajdzie przyczynę. Dbaj o siebie i nie narażaj siebie i swoich nienarodzonych dzieci na kolejne aborcje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, czy któraś z Was odsprzedałaby tabletki? Proszę o pomoc. madleene@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Jak by miał do od sprzedania to była bym wdzięczna.Z dnia na dzień zostaje mniej czasugerował. Proszę o Pomoc annalebkowska3@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam polowe opakowania, wysyłam za pobraniem kasiakxxx@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Orginalne opakowanie zakupione w aptece, możliwość odbioru osobistego lub przesyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przy odbiorze. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny! Jestem po drugiej dawce i nic się nie dzieje. Może macie jakieś rady?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec zawiera rdzeń z diclofenakiem, ale jego i tak trzeba wypluć. Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek. Możesz brać Ketonal, ibuprofen lub paracetamol. Nie wolno aspiryny i nospy.



Czy po poronieniu mozna brac tramal ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po poronieniu mozna brac tramal ?


   Mi się wydaje,że tak. Przecież to lek przeciwbólowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po poronieniu mozna brac tramal ?


A co takiego dzieje się po poronieniu, że chcesz brać tramal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie za 200 zl razem z wysylka. E-mail anna.nowak242

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

anna.nowak242@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, wczoraj brałam arthrotec zakupiony w aptece na receptę. Wzięłam trzy dawki po 4 tabletki w trzygodzinnych odstępach czasowych. Już po pierwszej poczułam delikatny ucisk brzucha i po godzinie od pierwszej dawki zaczęło się delikatne krwawienie. Druga dawka mocno poparzyła mi skórę pod językiem, przez co przy trzeciej wytrzymałam raptem 15 minut i niechcący połknęłam tabletki. Od 2 dawki do rana następnego dnia towarzyszyły mi silne biegunki, ale brzuch nie bolal bardziej niż w czasie okresu. Widziałam drobne skrzepy po 2 dawce i jeden wiekszy nad ranem po 3, ale poza tym krwawienie było raczej skąpe i dalej takie jest, więc zastanawiam się, czy się udało czy nie. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź. Byłam w 5/6 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Dziewczynyy. Wzielam 2 dawke arthrotecu. Polecial jeden skrzep I lekkie  krwawienie. Nie Wiem czy wziasc jeszcze jedna dawke. To juz 8 Tydzien... Jak myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, wczoraj brałam arthrotec zakupiony w aptece na receptę. Wzięłam trzy dawki po 4 tabletki w trzygodzinnych odstępach czasowych. Już po pierwszej poczułam delikatny ucisk brzucha i po godzinie od pierwszej dawki zaczęło się delikatne krwawienie. Druga dawka mocno poparzyła mi skórę pod językiem, przez co przy trzeciej wytrzymałam raptem 15 minut i niechcący połknęłam tabletki. Od 2 dawki do rana następnego dnia towarzyszyły mi silne biegunki, ale brzuch nie bolal bardziej niż w czasie okresu. Widziałam drobne skrzepy po 2 dawce i jeden wiekszy nad ranem po 3, ale poza tym krwawienie było raczej skąpe i dalej takie jest, więc zastanawiam się, czy się udało czy nie. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź. Byłam w 5/6 tyg.


Nie wiemy czy się udało. Trzeba zrobić badania, najlepiej dwa razy betę w odstępie dwóch dni. Jeśli wartość spadnie - aborcja udana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Dziewczynyy. Wzielam 2 dawke arthrotecu. Polecial jeden skrzep I lekkie  krwawienie. Nie Wiem czy wziasc jeszcze jedna dawke. To juz 8 Tydzien... Jak myslicie?


Tak, weź trzy dawki tak jak powinnaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Dziewczynyy. Wzielam 2 dawke arthrotecu. Polecial jeden skrzep I lekkie  krwawienie. Nie Wiem czy wziasc jeszcze jedna dawke. To juz 8 Tydzien... Jak myslicie?


Tak, trzeba przyjąć co najmniej trzy dawki po cztery tabletki w odstępach trzygodzinnych. Jeśli nic się nie dzieje, można przyjąć dwie kolejne, czyli razem 20 tabletek za jednym podejściem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zle Napisalam. Tydzien temu wzielam 3 dawki I wczoraj wieczorem 3 dawki. Zastanawiam sie czy znowu wziasc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiemy czy się udało. Trzeba zrobić badania, najlepiej dwa razy betę w odstępie dwóch dni. Jeśli wartość spadnie - aborcja udana.


Jak zrobic to badanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak zrobic to badanie?


Iść do laboratorium i poprosić o badanie beta HCG.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zle Napisalam. Tydzien temu wzielam 3 dawki I wczoraj wieczorem 3 dawki. Zastanawiam sie czy znowu wziasc?


I tydzień temu nic się nie działo, a teraz tylko jeden skrzep ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. Tylko jeden. I wlasnie nie wiem Co Robic...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Tylko jeden. I wlasnie nie wiem Co Robic...


Sam Arthrotec niestety nie zawsze działa. Myślałaś o zestawie  z WHW lub wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem za granica. Zrobic jeszcze Raz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ostatnio zdążyłam arthrotec i wszystko ladnie wyleciało ale teraz jestem juz kilka dni po zabiegu i wczoraj mialam skurcze i wyleciały jakies skrzepy dosc spore i dzisiaj to samo... nie boli jakos bardzo ale i tak biore przeciwbólowe bo jest to męczące. Dodam ze skrzepy sa dosc duze i takie twardawe chyba to wyściółka macicy dodatkowo czuje jakby pobolewalo mnie miejsce w którym byl zarodek, moze powinnam kupic jeszcze opakowanie i brac w formie wyczyszczenia? Nie pojde na łyżeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ostatnio zdążyłam arthrotec i wszystko ladnie wyleciało ale teraz jestem juz kilka dni po zabiegu i wczoraj mialam skurcze i wyleciały jakies skrzepy dosc spore i dzisiaj to samo... nie boli jakos bardzo ale i tak biore przeciwbólowe bo jest to męczące. Dodam ze skrzepy sa dosc duze i takie twardawe chyba to wyściółka macicy dodatkowo czuje jakby pobolewalo mnie miejsce w którym byl zarodek, moze powinnam kupic jeszcze opakowanie i brac w formie wyczyszczenia? Nie pojde na łyżeczkowanie


A jak potwierdziłas że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak potwierdziłas że się udało?


To moj drugi raz, wydaliłam jajo płodowe i wszystkie ciążowe objawy ustały a przechodziłam te ciąże bardzo zle ... po zażyciu mialam mocne skurcze po drugiej dawce  krwawienie biegunka dreszcze itp po wydaleniu zarodka skurcze i bóle ustały jak reka odjął i teraz juz tylko plamienia... No i wczoraj troszkę mocniejsze skurcze i kilka skrzepów, to kurczenie sie macicy tak mysle i oczyszczanie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania

k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
586 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jakie miałyście objawy przy niedoczyszczonej macicy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec całe opakowanie albo podzielę lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CZY KTOS TU W OGOLE pomaga? Czy tylko kwitnie tutaj handel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> CZY KTOS TU W OGOLE pomaga? Czy tylko kwitnie tutaj handel


   Tu pomocy na pewno nie znajdziesz, albo - jak sama słuszne zauważyłaś - handel albo wyzwiska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jakie miałyście objawy przy niedoczyszczonej macicy?


Ja miałam przedłużające się krwawienie i bóle brzucha, usg wykazało że coś w macicy jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania

k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
586 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> CZY KTOS TU W OGOLE pomaga? Czy tylko kwitnie tutaj handel


ja polecam polskie forum maszwybor.net, tam od razu ktoś odpisuje, same dziewczyny, które miały to za sobą, nie jak tutaj, handlarze, i netporadnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam przedłużające się krwawienie i bóle brzucha, usg wykazało że coś w macicy jest


Jak dlugo trwało krwawienie? Bol brzucha byl silny? Taki jak w okresie czy taki w obrębie jajników i

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny kupialam jakies czas temu Arthrotec ale cale szczescie nie byl mi potrzebny. Sprzedam za 180 zl. E-mail monika.sobura@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dlugo trwało krwawienie? Bol brzucha byl silny? Taki jak w okresie czy taki w obrębie jajników i


Gdy zaczął się trzeci tydzień krwawienia udałam się do ginekologa. Ból był porównywalny do tych które mam podczas miesiączki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer zakupiony w aptece .Wyśle na 100%ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub spotkam się osobiście .Tel:785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

! ! ! Arthrotec forte  ! ! ! 
14sztuk !
Sprzedam tanio ! 
werka.f@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec tanio wysyłka za pobraniem z spr lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Kiedyś tutaj pisałam, miałam ten sam problem co wy. Aktualnie mogę powiedzieć że spuścilam własne dziecko w kiblu dzięki arthrotec - nie, nie mam zamiaru się nad sobą użalać. 
Ze wszystkim byłam sama i ze wszystkim poradziłam sobie sama. 
Kiedy dowiedziałam się o ciąży był to 5 tydzień, testy wychodziły negatywnie, zrobiłam badanie krwi beta oczywiście wyszła, poszłam do ginekologa który powiedział mi że jestem w 4/5 tygodniu... Oczywiście ja sama byłam w szoku bo myślałam że jestem co najwyżej w trzecim tygodniu (liczyłam tygodnie od dni zapłodnienia). Zdobycie tabletek nie było trudne, właściwie to receptę miałam już dwa dni po tym jak dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży... A nawet miałam je dwie. Jedna oddałam dziewczynie z którą pisałam na tym forum. Jedna zobylam u lekarza który jest znany z bycia łapówkarzem, a druga - to kwestia mojego "szczęścia w nieszczęściu" napisałam do jakiegoś mężczyzny który oglądaszal że może ZA DARMO oddać recepte, nie wierzyłam w jego zapewnienia, aczkolwiek na Śląsk nie mam daleko i pojechałam do niego, jak się okazało, Pan był szczery, dostałam receptę za nic... Piękne oczy, nic więcej. 
Wykupienie tabletek, a potem strach... Brać czy nie. Po tym co pisano tutaj strasznie się bałam. 
Studiuję kierunek medyczny i staralam się to wziąć "z głową" o ile tak się da. 
Pierwsza dawka była próbną, chciałam zobaczyć jak mój organizm zareaguje, miałam 20 tabletek więc mogłam sobie pozwolić na taką kontrolna pierwszą dawkę. Jedna tabletka do buzi a jedna do pochwy. Po pierwszej dawce zaczęły się "małe" objawy. Ból podbrzusza, bulgotanie w jelitach. 
Zdecydowalam się na drugą dawkę po dwóch godzinach od pierwszej, dwie tabletki do buzi i dwie dopochwowo, tutaj już zaczęła się "jazda" ból brzucha na tyle mocny że nie mogłam się ruszyć z łóżka, może nawet nie był to ból a skurcze które robiły się co raz mocnkejsze, a z czasem ustawaly, miałam wrażenie że prócz bólu nic się nie dzieje, przy kolejnej dawce 2 do buzi 3 dopochwowo zobaczyłam że na placach została mi krew, nie było jej dużo. Ból, leżałam i czekałam aż coś zacznje się dziać. Nic. Oprócz bólu i lekkiego krwawienia. Wkurzyłam sie, poszłam zapalić i wtedy poczułam jak ze mnie zaczęła leciec krew. Dostałam biegunki, krwi było hmm nie tak dużo... Na jedną podpaske. Może trzy duże skrzepy. Tabletki brałam w środe... Środę i czwartek krwawiłam. Nie dużo. W piątek musiałam iść na siłownię, moja mama często ze mną chodzi a nie chciałam żeby się zorientowala że coś jest nie tak. Na siłowni ćwiczyłam wtedy głównie na cardio. Weszłam na bieżnie pobiegłam trochę, potem rowerek, zaczal boleć mnie brzuch. Ale bez żadnych innych objawów. W sobotę znowu poszłam na siłownię, tym razem pozwoliłam sobie jeszcze na saunę po siłowni. Kiedy się myłam zauważyłam że zaczęłam leciutko krwawić... Zaczęło się wtedy krwawienie które trwało prawie 9 dni, przez pierwsze trzy dni krwi i skrzepów było bardzo dużo. Potem się zmniejszyło. Krwawienie ustało. Poszłam do gina, nic nie ma. Po 10 dniach dostałam znowu krwawienia. Przeczytałam gdzieś w moich książkach że kobiety poronieniu często powinny brać kwas foliowy, zaczęłam go brać, cykl uregulował sie. 
Jeśli macie dziewczyny jakieś pytania możecie pisać maila do mnie, może będę mogła odpowiedzieć na jakieś Twoje pytanie, pomóc. 
martulkalulka@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Kiedyś tutaj pisałam, miałam ten sam problem co wy. Aktualnie mogę powiedzieć że spuścilam własne dziecko w kiblu dzięki arthrotec - nie, nie mam zamiaru się nad sobą użalać. 
> Ze wszystkim byłam sama i ze wszystkim poradziłam sobie sama. 
> Kiedy dowiedziałam się o ciąży był to 5 tydzień, testy wychodziły negatywnie, zrobiłam badanie krwi beta oczywiście wyszła, poszłam do ginekologa który powiedział mi że jestem w 4/5 tygodniu... Oczywiście ja sama byłam w szoku bo myślałam że jestem co najwyżej w trzecim tygodniu (liczyłam tygodnie od dni zapłodnienia). Zdobycie tabletek nie było trudne, właściwie to receptę miałam już dwa dni po tym jak dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży... A nawet miałam je dwie. Jedna oddałam dziewczynie z którą pisałam na tym forum. Jedna zobylam u lekarza który jest znany z bycia łapówkarzem, a druga - to kwestia mojego "szczęścia w nieszczęściu" napisałam do jakiegoś mężczyzny który oglądaszal że może ZA DARMO oddać recepte, nie wierzyłam w jego zapewnienia, aczkolwiek na Śląsk nie mam daleko i pojechałam do niego, jak się okazało, Pan był szczery, dostałam receptę za nic... Piękne oczy, nic więcej. 
> Wykupienie tabletek, a potem strach... Brać czy nie. Po tym co pisano tutaj strasznie się bałam. 
> Studiuję kierunek medyczny i staralam się to wziąć "z głową" o ile tak się da. 
> Pierwsza dawka była próbną, chciałam zobaczyć jak mój organizm zareaguje, miałam 20 tabletek więc mogłam sobie pozwolić na taką kontrolna pierwszą dawkę. Jedna tabletka do buzi a jedna do pochwy. Po pierwszej dawce zaczęły się "małe" objawy. Ból podbrzusza, bulgotanie w jelitach. 
> Zdecydowalam się na drugą dawkę po dwóch godzinach od pierwszej, dwie tabletki do buzi i dwie dopochwowo, tutaj już zaczęła się "jazda" ból brzucha na tyle mocny że nie mogłam się ruszyć z łóżka, może nawet nie był to ból a skurcze które robiły się co raz mocnkejsze, a z czasem ustawaly, miałam wrażenie że prócz bólu nic się nie dzieje, przy kolejnej dawce 2 do buzi 3 dopochwowo zobaczyłam że na placach została mi krew, nie było jej dużo. Ból, leżałam i czekałam aż coś zacznje się dziać. Nic. Oprócz bólu i lekkiego krwawienia. Wkurzyłam sie, poszłam zapalić i wtedy poczułam jak ze mnie zaczęła leciec krew. Dostałam biegunki, krwi było hmm nie tak dużo... Na jedną podpaske. Może trzy duże skrzepy. Tabletki brałam w środe... Środę i czwartek krwawiłam. Nie dużo. W piątek musiałam iść na siłownię, moja mama często ze mną chodzi a nie chciałam żeby się zorientowala że coś jest nie tak. Na siłowni ćwiczyłam wtedy głównie na cardio. Weszłam na bieżnie pobiegłam trochę, potem rowerek, zaczal boleć mnie brzuch. Ale bez żadnych innych objawów. W sobotę znowu poszłam na siłownię, tym razem pozwoliłam sobie jeszcze na saunę po siłowni. Kiedy się myłam zauważyłam że zaczęłam leciutko krwawić... Zaczęło się wtedy krwawienie które trwało prawie 9 dni, przez pierwsze trzy dni krwi i skrzepów było bardzo dużo. Potem się zmniejszyło. Krwawienie ustało. Poszłam do gina, nic nie ma. Po 10 dniach dostałam znowu krwawienia. Przeczytałam gdzieś w moich książkach że kobiety poronieniu często powinny brać kwas foliowy, zaczęłam go brać, cykl uregulował sie. 
> Jeśli macie dziewczyny jakieś pytania możecie pisać maila do mnie, może będę mogła odpowiedzieć na jakieś Twoje pytanie, pomóc. 
> martulkalulka@gmail.com


Studentka "kierunku medycznego" i nie wie że ciążę liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki a nie od "zapłodnienia". I nie uczą tam na tym kierunku, że podczas krwawienia nie wolno narażać organizmu na wysiłek jakim jest siłownia i nie wolno chodzić do sauny? Miałaś dużo szczęścia, że nie dostałaś krwotoku. Dawkowanie też nie wiadomo skąd wzięte. Strach pomyśleć jakie rady chcesz dawać na maila...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Posiadam oryginalny środek , zamówiony przez WOW, przesyłka razem ze zleceniem z Indii, na moje nazwisko i adres.
Jeżeli któraś z Pań jest pod ścianą to mogę odstąpić . Sama byłam w takiej sytuacji kilka miesięcy temu, więc rozumiem.
Pozdrawiam
Asia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Studentka "kierunku medycznego" i nie wie że ciążę liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki a nie od "zapłodnienia". I nie uczą tam na tym kierunku, że podczas krwawienia nie wolno narażać organizmu na wysiłek jakim jest siłownia i nie wolno chodzić do sauny? Miałaś dużo szczęścia, że nie dostałaś krwotoku. Dawkowanie też nie wiadomo skąd wzięte. Strach pomyśleć jakie rady chcesz dawać na maila...


Tak studentka kierunku medycznego, nie specjalizuję się w ginekologii, nie musisz mnie od razu pouczać  :Wink:  i wylewać jad. Jeśli chodzi o radę to chodziło bardziej o rozmowę bo wiem że wiele dziewczyn jest z tym pozostawione samym sobie. 
Radzę przeczytać jeszcze raz ze zrozumieniem, napisałam że w piątek nie miałam już krwawienia a właśnie wtedy byłam aktywna fizycznie. 
Nadmienie że wysiłek fizyczny WCALE nie jest wzbroniony przy krwawieniu, jeśli nie jest obfite !!! Absolutnie nie uważam, że po zażyciu tabletek wysiłek fizyczny był przejawem mądrości, aczkolwiek byłam przekonana że zabieg się nie udał. Każdy orgaznim jest inny i każdy inaczej reaguje, wysiłek fizyczny rozszerzył naczynia krwionośne w całym organizmie a co za tym idzie krew płynęła szybciej, pojawiły się skurcze. Nie wpadłaś na pomysł że może właśnie tego chciałam ? Biorąc te tabletki już naraziłam swój orgaznim, świadomie podjęłam decyzję że chce usunąć dziecko, kiedy czytasz że u dziewczyn których się powiodło wystąpiło obfite krwawienie a u mnie co najwyżej średnie to można podejrzewać że zabieg się nie udał. 
Nie napisałam tego aby komuś zaszkodzić. A Ty nie musisz wylewać swojego jadu na mnie. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię arthrotec jedno całe opakowanie 20 tab. Zalatwilam od lekarza na receptę na stawy 2 opakowania i jedno mi zostało. W razie potrzeby proszę o kontakt Sylwia021994@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabketki sa orginalne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.  Cena 150zl plus koszt wysylki. Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje tych tabletek ma ktos sprawdzony Kontakt raz juz kupilam i zostalam oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. to jej meil parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwazajcie na aborcja@pewniak.org zamowilam zaplacilam i tabletek nie zobaczylam teraz potrzebuje waszej pomocy prosze ma ktos odsprzedac tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam się podzielić moim doświadczeniem z tymi tabletkami poronilam po 3 dawce byłam już po 2 miesiącu ciąży miałam ogromne skurcze i ból co chwila wyleciało że mnie coś jakby twardy kawałek galaretkowaty czerwono biały i wtedy skurcze ustaly poronilam 3 dni temu na dzień dzisiejszy krwawienie tak jakbym miał okres tabletki zamawiałam od Pani z Gdyni Sylwia021994@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę na 100%lub spotkam się osobiście Tel 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Posiadam daw opakowania. Tabletki orginalne zakupione osobiscie przeze mnie w aptece a przede wszystkim bardzo skuteczne. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. Cena 150zl  Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Problem sie sam rozwiaza dzisiaj poronilam Ale dziekuje wszystkim za Probe pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja krwawiłam tydz i potem brązowe plamienie tylko przez 2 dni i teraz juz spokoj czekam na okres

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy". 

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 500zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam  Cytotec 12 szt cena 450zł

    Tel 729.279.449 marzena

----------


## rikeve

a o co w tym chodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2  miesiąc krwawię po art. Brak objawów ciąży czuje się ok tylko co z tym krwawieniem

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy".

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 500zł. 
kontakt: katarzyna_szymon@o2.pl

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy".

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 500zł. 
kontakt: katarzyna_szymon@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabketki sa orginalne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze. Cena 150zl plus koszt wysylki. Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie arthrotecu, wysylka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem przy odbiorze lub odbiór osobisty. Jakby ktoś potrzebował prosze pisać na lena117@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Polecam . jedyna osoba ktora zgodzila sie wyslac mi zdjecie takie jak chcialam . i co najważniejsze pomogla i nie zostalam z tym sama .
Dziewczyny po jakim czasie bylyscie u gina??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny Arthr. kontakt telefoniczny lub sms - 781278014 Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc. Mi zostało 12 tabletek. Na mnie zadziałały dwie dawki po 4 szt. Także 12 Mogę odsprzedac. Mój @ asiek890@vp.pl

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy".

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 400zł. 
Proszę o kontakt mailowy: katarzyna_szymon@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;170099]Polecam . jedyna osoba ktora zgodzila sie wyslac mi zdjecie takie jak chcialam . i co najważniejsze pomogla i nie zostalam z tym sama .
Dziewczyny po jakim czasie bylyscie u gina??[/QUOTE
Ja byłam dwa tygodnie po zażyciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2  miesiąc krwawię po art. Brak objawów ciąży czuje się ok tylko co z tym krwawieniem


Być może macica nie oczyścila się do końca, został niewielki fragment i potrzebne będzie lyzeczkowanie. Też tak miała dlatego warto wykonać usg żeby sprawdzić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 szt tabletek arthrotec. Zostało mi z opakowania 20 szt. Na mnie zadziałały dwie dawki po 4 tabl. dopochwowo. Za całość z przesyłką 150 zł. Jak któraś z was potrzebuje to napiszcie na maila. Możliwy tez odbiór osobisty. Mi mam nadzieję, że się już nie przydadzą. Mój mail asiabuziaczek@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię tanio
Bassara.izabela@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc jesli potrzebuje ktos opakowanie to odsprzedam tanio Arthrotec. E-mail monikadziubinska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw z WHW (Misoprostol i Mifepristone). Kupiłam jakiś czas temu, ale jednak okazał się niepotrzebny. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena 400 zł.(możliwa negocjacja)  olamic80@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Posiadam daw opakowania. Tabletki orginalne zakupione osobiscie przeze mnie w aptece a przede wszystkim bardzo skuteczne. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. Cena 150zl Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. to jej meil parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilam tydzień temu cale opakowanie Arthrotec ale sytuacja sie bardzo zmienila i jest mi nie potrzebny. Pisalam pare postow wyzej. Wysle taniej bo nie chce miec go w domu. E-mail monikadziubinska@o2.pl

----------


## Rubii

Mam do odsprzedania arth.ja już nie potrzebuję prosze na email anieszkawaga9@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczynu polecam pania Anie!!!Super .Caly czas kontakt malo tego sama dzwonila zeby przypomniec o kolejnych dawkach.Naprawde ciesze sie ze trafilam wlasnie na p.Anie !! Pomoze i umie rozmawiac.jej nr.781278014 .polecam!!

----------


## Niedokończona

Witam!  Od przedwczoraj próbowałam przeprowadzić zabieg, zuzylam całe opakowanie, 20 tabletek i nie pojawiła się nawet kropla krwi. Czy jest możliwe że zacznie działać z opóźnieniem?  Czy raczej pogodzić się z porażką?  To już ósmy tydzień i nie wiem co dalej robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!  Od przedwczoraj próbowałam przeprowadzić zabieg, zuzylam całe opakowanie, 20 tabletek i nie pojawiła się nawet kropla krwi. Czy jest możliwe że zacznie działać z opóźnieniem?  Czy raczej pogodzić się z porażką?  To już ósmy tydzień i nie wiem co dalej robić?


Witaj,
Najlepiej udaj się do lekarza i nie ryzykuj zdrowia i życia swojego i dziecka,
Pozdrawiam,
Teresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie 
100 % oryginalny, szybko i dyskretnie. nr tel. 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę że sprawdzeniem lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel:785622605

----------


## Karolinna,

Tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia. Tabletki orginalne ,bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Cena 150zl. Kontakt parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthrotec, szybka wysylka lub odbior osobisty 
kontakt mailowy : wioletta080@o2.pl numer podaje na mailu Wiola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

Wciąż możesz ocalić życie Twojego Dziecka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
> Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.
> 
> Skontaktuj się z nami!
> 
> Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 
> 
> n e t p o r a d n i a . p l
> 
> Wciąż możesz ocalić życie Twojego Dziecka!


Do jasnej cholery, kiedy do was dotrze, że nikt tu nie chce ratować życia dzieci, tylko pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży, balastu, kłopotu, problemu??? Ratować dzieci to sobie idźcie do patologii, gdzie one są bite, gwałcone, wyrzucane przez okno, kiszone w beczce, bo urodziły się niechciane, między innymi przez was "obrońców życia" ! Gdyby kobiety miały wybór, usunąć, czy urodzić, o ile mniej nieszczęścia ludzkiego byłoby w tym kraju !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku mogę odsprzedac , mozliwa wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem kontakt:jan.janeczko11@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fbdhgrjrkrbth

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do jasnej cholery, kiedy do was dotrze, że nikt tu nie chce ratować życia dzieci, tylko pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży, balastu, kłopotu, problemu??? Ratować dzieci to sobie idźcie do patologii, gdzie one są bite, gwałcone, wyrzucane przez okno, kiszone w beczce, bo urodziły się niechciane, między innymi przez was "obrońców życia" ! Gdyby kobiety miały wybór, usunąć, czy urodzić, o ile mniej nieszczęścia ludzkiego byłoby w tym kraju !!!!


Wyobraź sobie że kilkoro dzieci właśnie na tym forum zostało uratowanych, więc może nie wypowiadaj się za wszystkich!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965


Sprawdzone źródło arthrotec u to każda z nas ma w aptece na receptę a nie od Pani, ktorej chyba sprzedaż nie idzie skoro co kilka godzin robi sobie taką autoreklamę... 
Ja rozumiem zestaw Mifepristonu z Misoprostolem, który jest super skuteczny a do tego bezpieczny i niestety faktycznie ciężko do zdobycia dla przeciętnej osoby. 
Dajcie sobie spokój z tym Arthroteciem bo na prawdę źle skończycie jak ktoś się w końcu od niego przekręci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprawdzone źródło arthrotec u to każda z nas ma w aptece na receptę a nie od Pani, ktorej chyba sprzedaż nie idzie skoro co kilka godzin robi sobie taką autoreklamę... 
> Ja rozumiem zestaw Mifepristonu z Misoprostolem, który jest super skuteczny a do tego bezpieczny i niestety faktycznie ciężko do zdobycia dla przeciętnej osoby. 
> Dajcie sobie spokój z tym Arthroteciem bo na prawdę źle skończycie jak ktoś się w końcu od niego przekręci.


A czemuż zdobycie zestawu niby jest takie trudne? Wypełniłam konsultacje na womenhelp.org w zeszły poniedziałek, a dziś dostałam przesyłkę. I województwo śląskie, gdzie wow nie chciało wysłać. Polecam też forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czemuż zdobycie zestawu niby jest takie trudne? Wypełniłam konsultacje na womenhelp.org w zeszły poniedziałek, a dziś dostałam przesyłkę. I województwo śląskie, gdzie wow nie chciało wysłać. Polecam też forum maszwybor.net



 Miałam na myśli osoby, które są handlarzami. 
Nie mogą sobie iść po receptę i do apteki i kupić za grosze ani prawdziwego Misoprostolu ani tym bardziej Mifepristonu dlatego handluja tym co tak na prawdę może kupić sobie każdy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotecu. Zamowiony z pośpiechu. E-mail kaminska960@prokonto.pl
Sprzedam taniej by chodz czesc pieniedzy odzyskać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec i Cytotec najlepiej Torun lub okolice beata.artecyto@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam tabletki w aptece za 56zl bez recepty dla taty. A tu ceny jak..... . Chciałabym aby się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam tabletki arthrotec wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam sobie tabletki od Pani Sylwia021994@@onet.pl dostałam tabletki w opakowaniu za pobraniem za 250 bez problemu można też odebrać osobiście teraz będę brała sprawdzimy efekty opisze później

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dopiero za trzecim razem znalazłam pewne źródlo, a był to już 13 tydzień ale na szczęscie się udało, lekarz uznał, że jest ok, gdyby któraś z was potrzebowała rady, lub informacji pomogę w miarę możliwości



mysle ze potrzebuje tej pomocy , moglbym prosi o ifnromacje skad uzyskac tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mysle ze potrzebuje tej pomocy , moglbym prosi o ifnromacje skad uzyskac tabletki


Zajrzyj na te strony: womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i polskie forum o aborcji: maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline osoba uczciwa i meretoryczna , sprzedala mi tabletki w przystepnej cenie ktore dostalam po dwoch dniach i bardzo mi pomogly. Podaje namiary jakby ktos potrzebowal pomocy 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A b o r c j a
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysle cale opakowanie za 180 zl. Chce odzyskac chociaz troszke pieniedzy. E-mail kaminska960@prokonto.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam opakowanie zakupione w aptece już mi nie potrzebne mogę odsprzedać 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Foto na zyczenie
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933

----------


## werciakk

A czy ktoś wie czy Art Forte stosuje się tak samo? I czy jeśli na recepcie mam napisane że jedno opakowanie to dostanę 10 czy 20 tabletek? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Polecam . swietny kontakt .
I co najważniejsze lek oryginalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Mozna numer tel ? Nie mam mejla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Numer masz na końcu. A założenie maila zajmuje 30 sekund

----------


## W potrzebie 123

Witam! Szukam kogoś kto odsprzeda zestaw z WOW, bo Arthrotec nie zadziałał. Zależy mi na czasie i na tym żeby cena nie była z kosmosu. sexycysia@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A b o r c j a
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA
tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!  Od przedwczoraj próbowałam przeprowadzić zabieg, zuzylam całe opakowanie, 20 tabletek i nie pojawiła się nawet kropla krwi. Czy jest możliwe że zacznie działać z opóźnieniem?  Czy raczej pogodzić się z porażką?  To już ósmy tydzień i nie wiem co dalej robić?


Uwazaj dzialaja z opoznieniem! U mnie to bylo 3 dni opoznienia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy ktoś wie czy Art Forte stosuje się tak samo? I czy jeśli na recepcie mam napisane że jedno opakowanie to dostanę 10 czy 20 tabletek? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź


  Jedno opakowanie, to 20 tabletek, więc tyle dostaniesz.

----------


## Niedokończona

Niestety o opóźnieniu nie może być mowy bo to było prawie dwa tygodnie temu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety o opóźnieniu nie może być mowy bo to było prawie dwa tygodnie temu


I co zrobiłaś? Zamówiłaś zestaw?

----------


## Niedokończona

Szukam tu bo na czekanie z WOW jest już za późno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam tu bo na czekanie z WOW jest już za późno


Gdzie tam za późno, ja np robiłam w  14 tygodniu. Zamów z WHW, one szybciej działają niż wow. Tutaj to mogą cię tylko oszukać

----------


## Niedokończona

Koleżanka robiła w 12 i wylądowała w szpitalu z powodu krwotoku, wolałabym tego uniknąć, i tak zaczynam 9 tydzień i jestem przerażona. Albo chcą 800 zł albo jakieś kombinacje. A WOW nie wysyła do Wielkopolski bo już do nich pisałam. Tracę nadzieję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanka robiła w 12 i wylądowała w szpitalu z powodu krwotoku, wolałabym tego uniknąć, i tak zaczynam 9 tydzień i jestem przerażona. Albo chcą 800 zł albo jakieś kombinacje. A WOW nie wysyła do Wielkopolski bo już do nich pisałam. Tracę nadzieję


Poczytaj dział akcje na maszwybor.net. Tam są akcje z zestawem nawet w 15 tc i żadnych krwotoków. A w sprawie paczki to Ci napisałam, skontaktuj się z WHW ( womenhelp.org) - działają sprawniej, i wysyłają do wszystkich województw bez problemu. Wiadomo tylko, że w konsultacji musiałabyś podać niższy tydzień. Ale oczywiście nie namawiam. Twój wybór co  z tym zrobisz, rozwiązanie jest w zasięgu ręki. Ja osobiście nie zdecydowałabym się urodzić po braniu Arthro. Bałabym się że dziecko będzie chore.

----------


## Niedokończona

A nie wiesz ile czeka się na paczkę od nich?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie wiesz ile czeka się na paczkę od nich?


Przeważnie od 4-10 dni

----------


## Niedokończona

Zamówiłam, dziękuję za pomoc
 Koleżanko która próbowała w 14 tygodniu, możesz powiedzieć jak to u Ciebie wyglądało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś dokładnie 13 tyg, jestem po 2 cc, 3 ciąża, wiem, że późno ale cały czas biłam się z myślami, teraz wiem już napewno,  że muszę to zrobić,  jednak bardzo się boje po cc, że będą komplikacje, dodatkowo musi to wyglądać na poronienie, będę musiała jechać do szpitala bo chociaż mój facet jest nieodpowiedzialny i zakłamany to nie pozwoli mi na to. Czy któraś z was brała tabletki po cięciu cesarskim ? Ostatnie 3 lata temu. Niewiem jak mam się zabrać do tego, pomocy

----------


## Niedokończona

Szukaj w necie zestawu z WOW bo Arthrotec może już nie zadziałać. Jeśli Cię stać to na oglaszamy.pl jest kilka ofert ale cenią się jak nie wiem co

----------


## Niedokończona

Przepraszam, oglaszamy24.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam, dziękuję za pomoc
>  Koleżanko która próbowała w 14 tygodniu, możesz powiedzieć jak to u Ciebie wyglądało?


Wymioty, biegunka, ból brzucha zaczęły się zaraz po pierwszej dawce. Po trzech godzinach odeszły wody, zaraz za nimi poleciał zarodek. Od razu ustąpił ból. Weź jednak pod uwagę że u każdego przebiega to trochę inaczej. Może trwać np 6 lub 10 godzin. Jeśli rozpoczniesz 13 tydzień licząc od dnia ostatniej miesiączki, to dawkowanie wtedy się zmienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś dokładnie 13 tyg, jestem po 2 cc, 3 ciąża, wiem, że późno ale cały czas biłam się z myślami, teraz wiem już napewno,  że muszę to zrobić,  jednak bardzo się boje po cc, że będą komplikacje, dodatkowo musi to wyglądać na poronienie, będę musiała jechać do szpitala bo chociaż mój facet jest nieodpowiedzialny i zakłamany to nie pozwoli mi na to. Czy któraś z was brała tabletki po cięciu cesarskim ? Ostatnie 3 lata temu. Niewiem jak mam się zabrać do tego, pomocy


Robiłam aborcję w 14 tygodniu po dwóch cesarkach. Cięcie trzy lata wcześniej nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Moją historię (a także innych dziewczyn) znajdziesz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Niedokończona

Mam obawy bo w formularzu z WHW było pytanie o anemie, zaprzeczyłam oczywiście, ale w praktyce chwilami mam katastrofalne wyniki. Czy to może jakoś poważnie wpłynąć na efekt zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel:785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam obawy bo w formularzu z WHW było pytanie o anemie, zaprzeczyłam oczywiście, ale w praktyce chwilami mam katastrofalne wyniki. Czy to może jakoś poważnie wpłynąć na efekt zabiegu?


mogą Ci spaść wyniki po prostu, po krwawieniu. Przyjmujesz na stałe jakieś preparaty żelaza ?

----------


## Niedokończona

Tak, przyjmuje żelazo ale jeszcze nie miałam takiego po którym wyniki byłyby satysfakcjonujące. I w międzyczasie pojawiła się jeszcze taka kwestia: wpłaciłam 25 euro darowizny dla WHW bo po zakupie Arthrotecu za 350 zł nie stać mnie na więcej finansowych  wariacji w tym miesiącu, a oni odpisali że wymagane jest 75 euro. W takim razie nie wyślą tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, przyjmuje żelazo ale jeszcze nie miałam takiego po którym wyniki byłyby satysfakcjonujące. I w międzyczasie pojawiła się jeszcze taka kwestia: wpłaciłam 25 euro darowizny dla WHW bo po zakupie Arthrotecu za 350 zł nie stać mnie na więcej finansowych  wariacji w tym miesiącu, a oni odpisali że wymagane jest 75 euro. W takim razie nie wyślą tabletek?


Kwestie obniżenia darowizny powinno się z nimi załatwić przed zrobieniem przelewu. Spróbuj jeszcze do nich napisać, opisz swoją sytuację, może się zgodzą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, przyjmuje żelazo ale jeszcze nie miałam takiego po którym wyniki byłyby satysfakcjonujące. I w międzyczasie pojawiła się jeszcze taka kwestia: wpłaciłam 25 euro darowizny dla WHW bo po zakupie Arthrotecu za 350 zł nie stać mnie na więcej finansowych  wariacji w tym miesiącu, a oni odpisali że wymagane jest 75 euro. W takim razie nie wyślą tabletek?


Aha i z żelazem polecam suplement z Olimpu - Chela Ferr med+. Mi po nim wyniki bardzo się poprawiły, a brałam wcześniej przeróżne.

----------


## Niedokończona

Próbowałam ale większość wywołuje straszny ból brzucha przy dłuższym stosowaniu. Teraz biorę Ascofer, 10 dni pod rząd a potem 3 dni przerwy. Myślicie że warto zwiększyć dawkę przed wszystkim? WHW zgodziło się na płatność w ratach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ostatnia miesięczke miałam 25 września.Slabo się czułam już wiedziałam...zrobilam 4 testy wszystkie pozytywne.Poszlam na iść nie widać pęcherzyka może za szybko.No ale po 4 testach raczej na bank ciąża.Wzielam a.. po pierwszej dawce lekki ból podbrzusza po drugiej masakra ból krzyża i skurcze niesamowite przez 7 godzin.Nie dałam rady 3.Pare kropli krwi i brązowe uplawy które są dość skąpe.Co teraz udało się czy Nie?Co myślicie ratunku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Próbowałam ale większość wywołuje straszny ból brzucha przy dłuższym stosowaniu. Teraz biorę Ascofer, 10 dni pod rząd a potem 3 dni przerwy. Myślicie że warto zwiększyć dawkę przed wszystkim? WHW zgodziło się na płatność w ratach


możesz brać większą dawkę zapobiegawczo. Może jednak warto, żeby lekarz przyjrzał się tej Twojej anemii ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ostatnia miesięczke miałam 25 września.Slabo się czułam już wiedziałam...zrobilam 4 testy wszystkie pozytywne.Poszlam na iść nie widać pęcherzyka może za szybko.No ale po 4 testach raczej na bank ciąża.Wzielam a.. po pierwszej dawce lekki ból podbrzusza po drugiej masakra ból krzyża i skurcze niesamowite przez 7 godzin.Nie dałam rady 3.Pare kropli krwi i brązowe uplawy które są dość skąpe.Co teraz udało się czy Nie?Co myślicie ratunku


jeśli nie było krwawienia, to niestety nie udało się. To młoda ciąża, możesz powtarzać z Arthrotekiem, lub zamówić zestaw, który jest skuteczniejszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Przedwczoraj wzielam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki doustnie.. po pierwszej dostalam ostrej biegunki i okropnych bóli jak przy okresie, również wimotowalam. Dopiero po drugiej zaczelam krwawic jak przy normalnym miesiaczkowaniu, w pewnym momencie wylecial mi skrzep dlugosci 5cm.. byl mocno bordowy, galaretowaty albo raczej miesisty.. pozniej jeszcze troche pokrwawilam oczywiscie wzielam 3 dawke. Ale od tamtej pory nic.. ani krwawienia ani zadnych skrzepow. Czy poronilam? Czy ktoras miala podobnie? Nie wiem czy próbować drugi raz tylko tym razem dopochwowo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Przedwczoraj wzielam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki doustnie.. po pierwszej dostalam ostrej biegunki i okropnych bóli jak przy okresie, również wimotowalam. Dopiero po drugiej zaczelam krwawic jak przy normalnym miesiaczkowaniu, w pewnym momencie wylecial mi skrzep dlugosci 5cm.. byl mocno bordowy, galaretowaty albo raczej miesisty.. pozniej jeszcze troche pokrwawilam oczywiscie wzielam 3 dawke. Ale od tamtej pory nic.. ani krwawienia ani zadnych skrzepow. Czy poronilam? Czy ktoras miala podobnie? Nie wiem czy próbować drugi raz tylko tym razem dopochwowo..


przy arthroteku nie ma pewności, musisz zrobić dwa razy badanie beta HCG żeby przekonać się czy się udało. Jeśli wynik spada, to ciąża przerwana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli nie było krwawienia, to niestety nie udało się. To młoda ciąża, możesz powtarzać z Arthrotekiem, lub zamówić zestaw, który jest skuteczniejszy




Cały czas przy podcieraniu mam krople krwi i brązowy śluz. Tak jak mówisz to była lub jest bardzo wczesna ciąża więc może dlatego tak delikatnie reaguje.Czy powinnam wziąć np.dawke dopochwowo boje się tych wczorajszych boli :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziś dokładnie 13 tyg, jestem po 2 cc, 3 ciąża, wiem, że późno ale cały czas biłam się z myślami, teraz wiem już napewno,  że muszę to zrobić,  jednak bardzo się boje po cc, że będą komplikacje, dodatkowo musi to wyglądać na poronienie, będę musiała jechać do szpitala bo chociaż mój facet jest nieodpowiedzialny i zakłamany to nie pozwoli mi na to. Czy któraś z was brała tabletki po cięciu cesarskim ? Ostatnie 3 lata temu. Niewiem jak mam się zabrać do tego, pomocy


Cześć!A czego się najbardziej boisz w tej trzeciej ciąży?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Niestety o opóźnieniu nie może być mowy bo to było prawie dwa tygodnie temu


A próbowałaś rozważyć inną decyzje?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam obawy bo w formularzu z WHW było pytanie o anemie, zaprzeczyłam oczywiście, ale w praktyce chwilami mam katastrofalne wyniki. Czy to może jakoś poważnie wpłynąć na efekt zabiegu?


Kochana skoro masz anemie czyli niedokrwistość, a chcesz wywołać skurcze co wiąże się z krwawieniem/krwotokami to ryzyko wykrwawienia u Ciebie rośnie.  Nikt Ci tu nie oszacuje jakie jest ryzyko.Czy na pewno chcesz się na to narażać?

----------


## Niedokończona

Obawiam się że nie mam wyjścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Obawiam się że nie mam wyjścia.


nie przejmuj się wpisami Karoliny. To "obrończyni życia", próbuje Cie zniechęcić do aborcji.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Obawiam się że nie mam wyjścia.


Wyjście zawsze jest tylko są różne drogi. Dlatego istotne jest jaką wybierzesz bo skutki są na całe życie.

----------


## Niedokończona

A czy Tobie się wydaje że nie przemyślałam tego sto milionów razy? To jest jedna z niewielu rzeczy o której myślę przez ostatnie dwa miesiące, nie było tak że dowiedziałam się o ciąży i rezolutnie postanowiłam to zrobić BO MOGĘ. Żadna z nas nie robi tego bo ma taki kaprys, a Ty nie wiesz jakie powody stoją za takimi a nie innymi decyzjami więc swoje poglądy głoś na forach do tego przeznaczonych, bo tu są osoby które są zdecydowane i Twoje gadanie nie wpłynie w żaden sposób na to co zrobią. Dziękuję, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Karolina :)

> A czy Tobie się wydaje że nie przemyślałam tego sto milionów razy? To jest jedna z niewielu rzeczy o której myślę przez ostatnie dwa miesiące, nie było tak że dowiedziałam się o ciąży i rezolutnie postanowiłam to zrobić BO MOGĘ. Żadna z nas nie robi tego bo ma taki kaprys, a Ty nie wiesz jakie powody stoją za takimi a nie innymi decyzjami więc swoje poglądy głoś na forach do tego przeznaczonych, bo tu są osoby które są zdecydowane i Twoje gadanie nie wpłynie w żaden sposób na to co zrobią. Dziękuję, pozdrawiam.


Ale czy ja napisałam że podjęłaś tą decyzję bo masz taki kaprys? Nigdzie tego nie napisałam. Ja się tylko zapytałam czy rozważałaś inne opcje. To jest zwykłe pytanie.I nic o moich poglądach nie pisałam. Nie wiem jak jest u Ciebie, ale kobiety w większości tu piszą bo ich mężczyźni dali ciała,bo zwiali i dali nogę zwalając na nie ciężar podjęcia decyzji co dalej.Gdyby kobiety miały wsparcie swoich partnerów i osób z otoczenia to forum nie miałoby tylu wejść co teraz. Ale po mimo to nawet jak Cię partner zawiódł, Ty nie musisz zadawać sobie tej rany.Rany którą będziesz czuć do końca życia.Wiem to bo rozmawiam z kobietami po aborcji i nie jest tak zawsze słodko jak piszą na tym forum.Psycholodzy też to potwierdzają.Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Karolina :)

A pisząc o ryzyku aborcji w przypadku Twojej anemii,chodzi mi tylko o ochronę Twojego życia i zdrowia.

----------


## Niedokończona

Nawet jeśli umrę to wyswiadcze temu światu przysługę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nawet jeśli umrę to wyswiadcze temu światu przysługę.


błagam Cię, nie umrzesz, już ta durna Karolina namąciła Ci w głowie...miałam swoją aborcje cztery lata temu, w czternastym tygodniu, po dwóch cesarkach, też mam zawsze niską hemoglobinę i żyję...nie mam traumy, decyzję wspominam jako najlepszą w moim życiu. Od tego czasu towarzyszyłam blisko tysiącowi kobiet w ich aborcjach, w przeróżnych tygodniach,od 4tego do 17tego, żadna nie umarła, nie wykrwawiła się, nie ma traumy, depresji, rany do końca życia i niczego o czym pisze ta Karolina...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nawet jeśli umrę to wyswiadcze temu światu przysługę.


Na pewno nie wyświadczysz nikomu tym przysługi, tylko zadasz cierpienie najbliższym. Twoje życie i zdrowie jest ważne i cenne walcz o nie.

----------


## Karolina :)

> błagam Cię, nie umrzesz, już ta durna Karolina namąciła Ci w głowie...miałam swoją aborcje cztery lata temu, w czternastym tygodniu, po dwóch cesarkach, też mam zawsze niską hemoglobinę i żyję...nie mam traumy, decyzję wspominam jako najlepszą w moim życiu. Od tego czasu towarzyszyłam blisko tysiącowi kobiet w ich aborcjach, w przeróżnych tygodniach,od 4tego do 17tego, żadna nie umarła, nie wykrwawiła się, nie ma traumy, depresji, rany do końca życia i niczego o czym pisze ta Karolina...


Proszę Cie skąd wiesz że żadna z tych tysiąca kobiet nie umarła? Bo co? Bo żadna Ci o tym nie napisała  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę Cie skąd wiesz że żadna z tych tysiąca kobiet nie umarła? Bo co? Bo żadna Ci o tym nie napisała


dlatego że po akcji wracają na forum, na następny dzień, i przez kilka kolejnych. Dziękują za pomoc i dzielą się swoją radością. Niektóre zostają na dłużej,aby wspierać inne kobiety, albo wracają za jakiś czas, bo znów zdarzy się wpadka. Uważasz, że gdyby umarły, mogłyby to robić ?

----------


## Karolina :)

> dlatego że po akcji wracają na forum, na następny dzień, i przez kilka kolejnych. Dziękują za pomoc i dzielą się swoją radością. Niektóre zostają na dłużej,aby wspierać inne kobiety, albo wracają za jakiś czas, bo znów zdarzy się wpadka. Uważasz, że gdyby umarły, mogłyby to robić ?


No właśnie, więc nie możesz stwierdzić że żadna z tych tysiąca kobiet nie umarła bo nikt by Cie o tym nie poinformował,ona nie była by w stanie bo by nie żyła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie, więc nie możesz stwierdzić że żadna z tych tysiąca kobiet nie umarła bo nikt by Cie o tym nie poinformował,ona nie była by w stanie bo by nie żyła.


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz to co napisałam, ze zrozumieniem. Miłego wieczoru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec. Anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z WHW łacznie z kopertą i całą korespondencją. U mnie niestety przyszły za późno. tel 532-075-427

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam sprawdzone i pewne zrudlo. Dziewczyna konkretna, merytoryczna i tabletki dostalam po 2 dniach w prsyzwoitej cenie. Polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okres ostatni mój odnotowany był 20wrzesnia trwl do 25. Następnie byłam chora miałam angina i od 25 września brałam antybiotyk Duomox. Moje pytanie brzmi czy antybiotyk choroba może do dnia dzisiejszego opóźnić miesiączke. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.Jestem w posiadaniu  tabletek Arthrotec czy powinnam je uruchomić. Przyznam szczerze że nie mam odwagi robienia testu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Moze ktos mi pomoze co  robic .w sobote zgodnie z instrukcją wzielam cytotex lacznie 12 tab.Po drugiej  dawce samopoczucie zle, garaczka , biegunka.deliaktne krwawienie po 3 bez zmian i tak do dzis delikatne  krawienie jeden maly skrzep w niedziele wieksze mama przy okresie.liczac od dnia okresu 5 tydzień  ale od stosunku 3-4 tyg.testy pozytywne ale bardzo slaba druga kreska.jutro pójdę  na beta .Tabletki miałam orginalne.Nie wiem czy zamawiać  następne  czy czekac....psychicznie  siadam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć!
Spokojnie zaczekaj, wzięłaś sporą dawkę. Trzeba zrobić przerwę, żeby nie zaszkodzić organizmowi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20 dzień ciąży - Twojemu dziecku bije serce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> Moze ktos mi pomoze co  robic .w sobote zgodnie z instrukcją wzielam cytotex lacznie 12 tab.Po drugiej  dawce samopoczucie zle, garaczka , biegunka.deliaktne krwawienie po 3 bez zmian i tak do dzis delikatne  krawienie jeden maly skrzep w niedziele wieksze mama przy okresie.liczac od dnia okresu 5 tydzień  ale od stosunku 3-4 tyg.testy pozytywne ale bardzo slaba druga kreska.jutro pójdę  na beta .Tabletki miałam orginalne.Nie wiem czy zamawiać  następne  czy czekac....psychicznie  siadam


Przede wszystkim zrob badania, żeby sprawdzić czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie  to czekanie a jest  możliwe  ze ciąża byla wczesna i stąd  tak male krwawienie? Myslam zeby w razie czego  poczekać  do soboty.Czytalam rowniez na jakims innym dorum ze dziewczyna  po 5 dniach dostala dopiero krwawienia ale nie wiem czy to możliwe.Dziękuję  za odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 20 dzień ciąży - Twojemu dziecku bije serce.


Czasem proszę grzecznie, ale jak widać nie dociera, więc po prostu : s-p-i-e-r-d-a-l-a-j-!-!-!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cos mi mowi ze raczej  nie. Przed wzięciem tabletk tez mialam jedno dniowe plamienie.zrobie jutro badnia i w piatek myślę powtorzyc czy beta maleje czy rośnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okres ostatni mój odnotowany był 20wrzesnia trwl do 25. Następnie byłam chora miałam angina i od 25 września brałam antybiotyk Duomox. Moje pytanie brzmi czy antybiotyk choroba może do dnia dzisiejszego opóźnić miesiączke. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.Jestem w posiadaniu tabletek Arthrotec czy powinnam je uruchomić. Przyznam szczerze że nie mam odwagi robienia testu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Okres ostatni mój odnotowany był 20wrzesnia trwl do 25. Następnie byłam chora miałam angina i od 25 września brałam antybiotyk Duomox. Moje pytanie brzmi czy antybiotyk choroba może do dnia dzisiejszego opóźnić miesiączke. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.Jestem w posiadaniu tabletek Arthrotec czy powinnam je uruchomić. Przyznam szczerze że nie mam odwagi robienia testu


Jak chcesz robić aborcję bez potwierdzenia czy jesteś w ciąży? No dziecko, dorośnij.....na seks miałaś odwagę, a na konsekwencje już nie? Bądźmy poważni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;171200]Jak chcesz robić aborcję bez potwierdzenia czy jesteś w ciąży? No dziecko, dorośnij.....na seks miałaś odwagę, a na konsekwencje już nie? Bądźmy poważni[/QUOTE]

Zbędny  komentarz co i jak nie prosze. 
Mój okres spóźnia się 11 dni i pytanie brzmi czy jest możliwość zaklucenia miesiaczkowaniabpoprzez choroba i przyjmowania antybiotyku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dzis zrobilam test beta w czwartek  wyniki i mysle by odrazu powtórzyć.Krwaiwnie caly czas jesy dzis jak by troszkę wieksze ale itak doac male z tym ze boli mnie cale podbrzysze.Czy możliwe  zeby dopiero zaczynał działać cytotex .Chyba ze stresu osiwieje.  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dzis zrobilam test beta w czwartek  wyniki i mysle by odrazu powtórzyć.Krwaiwnie caly czas jesy dzis jak by troszkę wieksze ale itak doac male z tym ze boli mnie cale podbrzysze.Czy możliwe  zeby dopiero zaczynał działać cytotex .Chyba ze stresu osiwieje.


Jedna beta nic nie da. Musisz zrobić dwie, żeby wiedzieć czy rośnie czy spada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak w czwartek  chce odebrac i powtorzyc beta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I chyba lipa.Z beta wychodzi 5 tydz.3540 taki wynik dziś powtorzylam jutro wyniki.chyba zamowie kolejne by mieć na weekend tabletki.Caly czas mam krwawienie male i bole podbrzusza.A z deigiej strony  to 5 tydz wiec mam czas jeszcze  to moze nadal czekać. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam pania Karoline.Kobitka  rzeczowa, merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja szukam  odbior osobisty Łodz.jak cos meil ; aneta0608@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie wiesz ile czeka się na paczkę od nich?


Ja swoja przesyłkę otrzymalam w 5 dzień.Polecam WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie Arthrotec. E-mail kaminska960@prokonto.pl Chce sie go pozbyc a kupilam za nie małą kwote. Przynajmniej polowe odzyskac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;171315]Odsprzedam cale opakowanie Arthrotec. E-mail kaminska960@prokonto.pl Chce sie go pozbyc a kupilam za nie małą kwote. Przynajmniej polowe odzyskac.[/QUOT 
polecam tę Panią, dziś dostałam przesyłkę.. zdjęcia jakie chciałam takie dostawałam a wymagalam ich sporo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak pisalam  w sobote wzielam 12 tab. Zeobilam we wtorek beta wynik 3540 w czwartk powtorzylam wynik 3870.Wiec raczej sie nie udalo chodz przyroat powinien  chyba byc wiekszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam opakowanie artroteku nowe nie otwierane chetnie odsprzedam 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Śmiać mi się chce jak wchodzę na to forum. Śledzę je od dłuższego czasu ponieważ sama potrzebowałam pomocy. Ale kobiety dajcie spokój tu ogłaszają się sami oszuści. I jeszcze te komentarze że niby ktoś kogoś poleca a tak naprawdę to oszust sam je pisze. Nie dajcie się nabrać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ile stresu kosztuje podjecie decyzji a później akcja z art.niestety też musiałam robić akcje  w 5/6tydz miałam to szczęście.ze mi si e udało ale chciałabym uspokojic niektóre z was ze nie.musi być wielkiego krwawienia u mnie dopiero po 3dawce zaczęło się coś dziać i jak wydalilam zarodek krwawilam jak przy zwyklej miesiące jeszcze ze 3tyg raz więcej raz mniej także nie panikujcie ze nie lalo się z was to się nie udało przedewszystkim ust albo beta bo tylko to da pewnosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczki lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel:785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witamy, przytoczę Wam naszą historię , również byłam w ciąży , desperacko kupiłam dwa opakowania Arthrotec , najpierw Pani przez telefon powiedziała że to wystarczy , po aplikacji leków nic nie pomogło , wiec dzwonimy po drugą paczkę , druga również nie pomogła cały koszt 2 opakowania który wydaliśmy to 1000 zł + koszty dojazdów itp, wiec przyszedł czas zamówić leki z .womenonweb i tu mogę powiedzieć że firma w 100% wiarygodna , oryginalne leki nie jakiś 
Arthrotec , gdyby się dało zrobić zdjęcie dodała bym i pokazała jak to wygląda, nie dajcie sie oszukiwać , bo dużo oszustów , nie zawsze leki działają np
Arthrotec ( trzymać 10 min pod jezykim i wypluć rdzeń, bo sobie popalicie język ) ,
KOSZT leków womenonweb to 70 euro , płacisz przelew i zamówienie jest wysyłane po wypełnieniu ankiety zamówiłam leki 24.10- przyszły 06.11.2017
MOGĘ POLECIĆ womenonweb
Dziewczyny nie patrzcie się na INNYCH na oszustów i wyłudzaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec 100% oryginalny. Zakupiony przeze mnie w aptece. Zdjęcie paragonu recepty i leków. Możliwość odbioru osobistego lub wysyłki z sprawdzieniem zawartości. Jesteś zainteresowany napisz maila a się odezwe. Co do ceny myślę że się dogadamy. Mi już nie jest potrzeby a komuś może się przydać.

----------


## Karolina :)

> QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;171200]Jak chcesz robić aborcję bez potwierdzenia czy jesteś w ciąży? No dziecko, dorośnij.....na seks miałaś odwagę, a na konsekwencje już nie? Bądźmy poważni


Zbędny  komentarz co i jak nie prosze. 
Mój okres spóźnia się 11 dni i pytanie brzmi czy jest możliwość zaklucenia miesiaczkowaniabpoprzez choroba i przyjmowania antybiotyku.[/QUOTE]

Tak, jest taka możliwość.Miesiączkę może opóźnić nawet stres.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Przeczytaj jeszcze raz to co napisałam, ze zrozumieniem. Miłego wieczoru.


No właśnie widzę że dalej mnie nie rozumiesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.
Jestem w pierwszym miesiącu ciąży, zrobiłam pare testów i wyszły pozytywne. Zamówiłam Arthrotec i chce to zrobić. Możecie mi powiedzieć jak to wygląda jak zażywać? Jestem przerazona, strasznie sie boje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.
> Jestem w pierwszym miesiącu ciąży, zrobiłam pare testów i wyszły pozytywne. Zamówiłam Arthrotec i chce to zrobić. Możecie mi powiedzieć jak to wygląda jak zażywać? Jestem przerazona, strasznie sie boje.


Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki na 30 minut pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek. Po 30 minutach wypluwasz rdzenie a resztki polykasz. Dawkujesz co trzy godziny. Skutki uboczne jakie mogą się pojawić to wymioty, podwyższona temperatura, biegunka, dreszcze. Warto mieć pod ręką tabletki przeciwbólowe. Po więcej informacji zapraszamy na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, dziewczyny cz któraś z Was ma jakiś aktualny nr do Wiktorii?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.
> Jestem w pierwszym miesiącu ciąży, zrobiłam pare testów i wyszły pozytywne. Zamówiłam Arthrotec i chce to zrobić. Możecie mi powiedzieć jak to wygląda jak zażywać? Jestem przerazona, strasznie sie boje.


Boisz się ...  Czego się boisz? A co czuje Twoje dziecko ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boisz się ...  Czego się boisz? A co czuje Twoje dziecko ?


A jak embrion bez układu nerwowego może cokolwiek czuć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boisz się ...  Czego się boisz? A co czuje Twoje dziecko ?


Nie zrozumiesz dopóki nie zajdziesz w niechciana ciążę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie czy podczas zabiegu 3razy po 4 tab. normalnie można pić i jeść?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zostalo mi opakowanie Arthrotecu. Ja jestem juz po. Jeśli ktos chetny to moj e-mail oliwiaknott@onet.pl

----------


## Niedokończona

Przyszły tabletki z WHW. Trzymajcie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam artrotek cale opakowanie ,mozliwa wysylka pobraniowa 972904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie czy podczas zabiegu 3razy po 4 tab. normalnie można pić i jeść.  
Pierwsza dawkę przyjęłam o godzinie 13-tej następna 16-sta. Po pierwszej dawce zero plamień lekkie skurcze? Czy to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam pytanie czy podczas zabiegu 3razy po 4 tab. normalnie można pić i jeść.  
> Pierwsza dawkę przyjęłam o godzinie 13-tej następna 16-sta. Po pierwszej dawce zero plamień lekkie skurcze? Czy to normalne?


A który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A który to tydzień?


To siódmy tydzien. 
Jestem po trzeciej dawce krwawienie jeden duży skrzyp pojawił się po drugiej dawce oraz zarodek wielkości paznokcia małego i cienki jak włos. 
Czy można jeszcze się czegoś spodziewać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To siódmy tydzien. 
> Jestem po trzeciej dawce krwawienie jeden duży skrzyp pojawił się po drugiej dawce oraz zarodek wielkości paznokcia małego i cienki jak włos. 
> Czy można jeszcze się czegoś spodziewać?


A skąd wiesz że to był zarodek? Cienki jak włos?? To raczej nie zarodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skąd wiesz że to był zarodek? Cienki jak włos?? To raczej nie zarodek


To przypuszczenia to mój drugi raz. Rok temu miałam już styczność z Arthrotec. Wymazalam całkowicie z pamięci ten dzien. Czuje jak bym to robiła po raz pierwszy.  Dodam że non stop krwawie oraz są skurcze oczywiście na papierze nie wielkie skrzypy. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy raczej z powodzeniem? Dodam również że płyny to pochłania dużo pije. Czy to normalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To przypuszczenia to mój drugi raz. Rok temu miałam już styczność z Arthrotec. Wymazalam całkowicie z pamięci ten dzien. Czuje jak bym to robiła po raz pierwszy.  Dodam że non stop krwawie oraz są skurcze oczywiście na papierze nie wielkie skrzypy. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy raczej z powodzeniem? Dodam również że płyny to pochłania dużo pije. Czy to normalne.


To że pijesz to nic dziwnego. Tracisz płyny, więc musisz je uzupełnić. Z samym Arthrotekiem nie ma do końca pewności, dlatego potwierdz badaniami czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To że pijesz to nic dziwnego. Tracisz płyny, więc musisz je uzupełnić. Z samym Arthrotekiem nie ma do końca pewności, dlatego potwierdz badaniami czy się udało.


Udało się! Poszło. 
Dziękuję za wsparcie Wam dziewczyny i trzymam kciuki za Was oby wszystko dobrze się skończyło. 
Mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec Szczecin. (odbiór osobisty)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało się! Poszło. 
> Dziękuję za wsparcie Wam dziewczyny i trzymam kciuki za Was oby wszystko dobrze się skończyło. 
> Mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec Szczecin. (odbiór osobisty)


Dodam że 16szt.za 150zl.

----------


## Agnest

Witam dziewczyny.
Jutro od znajomego dostanę tabletki i zaczynam "kuracje". Mam obawy czy wszystko pójdzie dobrze.
Dla pewności zamówiłam zestaw że strony aborcja@pewnjak.org jednak tam jest cisza obawiam się że to oszusci.
Mam córkę 10lenia wychowuje ja sama po rozejsciu wpadłam w jakiś wir związków które kończyły się za nim się zaczęły. Przez 10lat nie używałam żadnych zabezpieczeń o tu nagle taki zonk... Wiem moja wina, ale cóż stało się a ja muszę działać, radykalny sposób ale jedyny. 
Ostatnia miesiączkę miałam we wrześniu, w październiku spotkałam się może 3x na tzw spontan... Najlepsze jest to ze nigdy nie było do końca... Raz tylko kilka razy pod rząd... Co zawazylo że zaszłam... Testy pokazały ciąża nie ma nic bardziej pewnego. 
Trzymajcie dziewczyny kciuki. I takie moje pytanie czy ktoś zamawiał że strony aborcja@pewniak.org? Wpłaciłam 550zl... Pozdrawiam

----------


## Agnest

Witam dziewczyny.
Jutro od znajomego dostanę tabletki i zaczynam "kuracje". Mam obawy czy wszystko pójdzie dobrze.
Dla pewności zamówiłam zestaw że strony aborcja@pewnjak.org jednak tam jest cisza obawiam się że to oszusci.
Mam córkę 10lenia wychowuje ja sama po rozejsciu wpadłam w jakiś wir związków które kończyły się za nim się zaczęły. Przez 10lat nie używałam żadnych zabezpieczeń o tu nagle taki zonk... Wiem moja wina, ale cóż stało się a ja muszę działać, radykalny sposób ale jedyny. 
Ostatnia miesiączkę miałam we wrześniu, w październiku spotkałam się może 3x na tzw spontan... Najlepsze jest to ze nigdy nie było do końca... Raz tylko kilka razy pod rząd... Co zawazylo że zaszłam... Testy pokazały ciąża nie ma nic bardziej pewnego. 
Trzymajcie dziewczyny kciuki. I takie moje pytanie czy ktoś zamawiał że strony aborcja@pewniak.org? Wpłaciłam 550zl... Pozdrawiam

----------


## !!!!!!!!

Dziewczyny proszę doradźcie ,ponad miesiąc temu strasznie się pochorowałam brałam dość mocne antybiotyki dziś dowiedziałam się ze jestem w ciąży mimo iż brałam tabletki ...mało tego widoczne są dwa pęcherze ale jeszcze bez akcji serca itp jaka jest szansa ze to się rozwinie i będą bliźniaki ?jestem po 3 cc nie sądziłam ze przy antykoncepcji to możliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 16szt.150zl.Szczecin odbiór osobisty wszelkie info.na joannajoasia83@gmail.com

----------


## Niedokończona

Wzięłam misprostol, w sumie jeszcze mam go między dziąsłami a policzkiem, a już zaczęły wylatywac galaretowate skrzepy. Nie za szybko? Bądźcie ze mną proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam misprostol, w sumie jeszcze mam go między dziąsłami a policzkiem, a już zaczęły wylatywac galaretowate skrzepy. Nie za szybko? Bądźcie ze mną proszę


Spokojnie wszystko zależy od organizmu. 
Pamiętaj o rdzeniu aby wypluc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spokojnie wszystko zależy od organizmu. 
> Pamiętaj o rdzeniu aby wypluc


podaje Emila joannajoasia83@gmail.com tam mogę się wymienić numerem telefonu i jeżeli potrzebujesz wsparcia możesz dzwonić lub oddzwonię poprowadzi Cię bo wiem jak mocno jest potrzebne wsparcie drugiej osoby z doświadczeniem. Przede wszystkim spokuj bez stresu opanowanie.

----------


## Niedokończona

Rozpuscily się na gładką papke więc chyba nie ma żadnego rdzenia

----------


## Niedokończona

Póki co chyba wszystko dobrze, z tym że nie czuję żadnego bólu, skurczu, dreszczy ani niczego. Po prostu leci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozpuscily się na gładką papke więc chyba nie ma żadnego rdzenia


Rdzeń musisz wyczuć językiem będą to małe tableteczki trzeba je wypluc ponieważ mogą zakłócić proces. Wyczuj! Na pewno są.

----------


## Niedokończona

Aha, i czy krew w Waszym przypadku była świeża, taka żywo czerwona? Bo u mnie jest brunatna, jak przy końcu okresu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rdzeń musisz wyczuć językiem będą to małe tableteczki trzeba je wypluc ponieważ mogą zakłócić proces. Wyczuj! Na pewno są.


Nie chce tutaj podawać swojego prywatnego numeru telefonu na pisz na maila lub jeżeli się nie boisz to podaj mi swój tutaj zadzwonię do Ciebie i poprowadze

----------


## Niedokończona

Rdzenie miałam przy Arthrotec, przy tych z WHW wyplulam i nic nie ma.

----------


## Niedokończona

Póki nie dzieje się żadna makabra wystarczy że od czasu do czasu któraś da znać że jest, ale dziękuję za wsparcie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a czy arth*** pomoże przy ciąży bliźniaczej ?5 tydzień dwa pęcherze

----------


## Niedokończona

Do Pani z ciążą bliźniaczą: póki ciąża jest wczesna polecam wziąć zestaw z WOW lub WHW, jest pewniejszy jeśli chodzi o skuteczność. Cenowo pewnie wyszłoby podobnie co Arthrotec bo w necie biorą za niego naprawdę sporo, a nawet jeśli jest oryginalny to nie zawsze działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rdzenie miałam przy Arthrotec, przy tych z WHW wyplulam i nic nie ma.


W zestawie od Women nie ma żadnych rdzeni. Po 30 minutach polykasz wszystkie resztki nic nie wypluwasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem w 2 tygodniu ciazy. zakupilam Arthrotec forte czy pomoze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do Pani z ciążą bliźniaczą: póki ciąża jest wczesna polecam wziąć zestaw z WOW lub WHW, jest pewniejszy jeśli chodzi o skuteczność. Cenowo pewnie wyszłoby podobnie co Arthrotec bo w necie biorą za niego naprawdę sporo, a nawet jeśli jest oryginalny to nie zawsze działa


Rozumiem ale arth mogę mieć pod dostatkiem bo mam lekarza w rodzinie i w aptece

----------


## Niedokończona

To spróbuj, w razie czego zawsze później jest opcja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem ale arth mogę mieć pod dostatkiem bo mam lekarza w rodzinie i w aptece


Najgorsze ze nie wiem czy czekać jeszcze tydzień bo lekarz nie stwierdził ani zarodków ani kącik serca jedynie dwa pęcherze ciążowe ,kurczę jedno bym urodziła ale z dwójka nie mam szans dlatego tak się wącham

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam właśnie 3 dawkę mam krwawienie ale nie jakieś mocne, skurcze też znosne jak przy miesiączkę.. Mam odporny organizm czy to jest już koniec czy się jeszcze rozkręci? Wzięłam forte i te tzw czopy wypłukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a czy arth*** pomoże przy ciąży bliźniaczej ?5 tydzień dwa pęcherze


Nikt wam nie odpowie czy Arthrotek pomoże, bo nie ma takiej pewności. Jest ok 70%szans na powodzenie. Nie ma znaczenia czy ciąża mnoga czy pojedyncza i nie ma znaczenia tydzień ciąży.

----------


## Niedokończona

Minęły 4 godziny i w sumie żadnych większych sensacji. Brać kolejną dawkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Minęły 4 godziny i w sumie żadnych większych sensacji. Brać kolejną dawkę?


Który to tydzień licząc od dnia ostatniej miesiączki? Jakie teraz jest krwawienie?

----------


## Niedokończona

11 i 2 dni. Krew tylko przy siusianiu i podcieraniu. Skurcze mocno nieregularne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 11 i 2 dni. Krew tylko przy siusianiu i podcieraniu. Skurcze mocno nieregularne


To jak najbardziej bierzesz drugą dawkę. Dwie tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wody jeszcze nie odeszły? Ruszaj się dużo to pomaga macicy

----------


## Niedokończona

Gdzieś przeczytałam żeby wziąć gorącą kąpiel więc idę do wanny, może coś się ruszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzieś przeczytałam żeby wziąć gorącą kąpiel więc idę do wanny, może coś się ruszy


Absolutnie nie wolno gorącej kąpieli. Możesz zasłabnąć lub dostać krwotoku. Chcesz rzetelnych informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej to czytaj na maszwybor.net, a nie byle co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rdzenie miałam przy Arthrotec, przy tych z WHW wyplulam i nic nie ma.


Tabletki z WHW nie posiadają żadnego rdzenia dziewczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzieś przeczytałam żeby wziąć gorącą kąpiel więc idę do wanny, może coś się ruszy


Żadnej gorącej kąpieli,dziewczyna pisze dobrze dostaniesz krwotoku,ewentualnie ciepły prysznic na brzuch bądź termofor.

----------


## Niedokończona

5,5 godziny, drugą dawkę trzymam już od godziny dla większej pewności i nadal nic. To chyba niemożliwe żeby nic się nie działo po takim profesjonalnym zestawie? Że Arthrotec nie zadziałał to uznałam że pal licho, teraz na bank się uda. Jeśli nic się nie wydarzy to co jeszcze zostaje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5,5 godziny, drugą dawkę trzymam już od godziny dla większej pewności i nadal nic. To chyba niemożliwe żeby nic się nie działo po takim profesjonalnym zestawie? Że Arthrotec nie zadziałał to uznałam że pal licho, teraz na bank się uda. Jeśli nic się nie wydarzy to co jeszcze zostaje?


no ale po co mówić od razu o niepowodzeniu ? wzięłaś drugą dawkę i czekamy na efekty. Czasem zaczyna się po 8-10 godzinach nawet. To co możesz robić, to tak jak napisałam, dużo się ruszać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny.
> Jutro od znajomego dostanę tabletki i zaczynam "kuracje". Mam obawy czy wszystko pójdzie dobrze.
> Dla pewności zamówiłam zestaw że strony aborcja@pewnjak.org jednak tam jest cisza obawiam się że to oszusci.
> Mam córkę 10lenia wychowuje ja sama po rozejsciu wpadłam w jakiś wir związków które kończyły się za nim się zaczęły. Przez 10lat nie używałam żadnych zabezpieczeń o tu nagle taki zonk... Wiem moja wina, ale cóż stało się a ja muszę działać, radykalny sposób ale jedyny. 
> Ostatnia miesiączkę miałam we wrześniu, w październiku spotkałam się może 3x na tzw spontan... Najlepsze jest to ze nigdy nie było do końca... Raz tylko kilka razy pod rząd... Co zawazylo że zaszłam... Testy pokazały ciąża nie ma nic bardziej pewnego. 
> Trzymajcie dziewczyny kciuki. I takie moje pytanie czy ktoś zamawiał że strony aborcja@pewniak.org? Wpłaciłam 550zl... Pozdrawiam


Naprawdę zamowilas tabletki za takie pieniądze z jakiejś śmiesznej strony?dziewczyno jaK tylko 100% tabletki to od WHW bądź WOW.Z zestawem powodzenie murowane,ponieważ zestaw to wymiatacz.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem w 2 tygodniu ciazy. zakupilam Arthrotec forte czy pomoze ?


Ciążę liczy się od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki no ale niech będzie po Twojemu.Jeżeli arth nie pomoże polecam zestaw z WHW napewno podziała.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5,5 godziny, drugą dawkę trzymam już od godziny dla większej pewności i nadal nic. To chyba niemożliwe żeby nic się nie działo po takim profesjonalnym zestawie? Że Arthrotec nie zadziałał to uznałam że pal licho, teraz na bank się uda. Jeśli nic się nie wydarzy to co jeszcze zostaje?


Proponuje poćwiczyć,kilka przysiadow,może chodzenie po schodach,musisz pomóc macicy .Bądź dobrej myśli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mi forte pomógł. Poszło godzinę temu nie było tak źle.
Każdy zamawia jak uważa trudno jak kogoś naciagneli to oni żerują na desperacji i naiwności.
Tonacy brzytwy się chwyta.
Trzymam kciuki dziewczyny mi po 3 dawce się ruszyło pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mi forte pomógł. Poszło godzinę temu nie było tak źle.
> Każdy zamawia jak uważa trudno jak kogoś naciagneli to oni żerują na desperacji i naiwności.
> Tonacy brzytwy się chwyta.
> Trzymam kciuki dziewczyny mi po 3 dawce się ruszyło pozdrawiam


W którym byłaś tygodniu? Jak to poznałaś że poszło? Boje się że nie będę wiedziała kiedy juz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym byłaś tygodniu? Jak to poznałaś że poszło? Boje się że nie będę wiedziała kiedy juz


Będziesz wiedziała kiedy już.Obserwuj siebie a wszystko będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będziesz wiedziała kiedy już.Obserwuj siebie a wszystko będzie dobrze.


No strasznie mi pomogłaś, na żadne pytanie nie odpowiedziałaś...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pomocy
 wzielam art. forte pod jezyk 4 tabletki trzymalam 15 minut ale nie wytrzymalam i zwymiotowalam. nie wiem czy wszystko zwrocilam bo czesc na pewno polknelam. co teraz ? sprobowac dopochwowo ? czy odczekac kilka godzin ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje pomocy
>  wzielam art. forte pod jezyk 4 tabletki trzymalam 15 minut ale nie wytrzymalam i zwymiotowalam. nie wiem czy wszystko zwrocilam bo czesc na pewno polknelam. co teraz ? sprobowac dopochwowo ? czy odczekac kilka godzin ?


W 15 minut lek już się zdążył wchłonąć. Następna dawkę, za trzy godziny możesz zastosować między dziąsło a policzek, lub dopochwowo. Pamiętaj o wypluciu rdzeni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W którym byłaś tygodniu? Jak to poznałaś że poszło? Boje się że nie będę wiedziała kiedy juz


Myślałam że mi się chce za potrzeba. A nagle wyciek jak z kranu bez skrzep ów czysta czerwona krew i cis w rodzaju bełta nie wiem jak to określić musiałam wziąć do ręki było gumowe nie rozchodzilo się nie rozrywalo, elastyczne. Teraz mam krwawienie czerwone i klarowne. Chyba poszło wszystko ok. Skurczy jako takich mało chwilami się czułam jakby w pępku mi ktoś wiercil. Poszło wszystko po 4dawce tak po godzinie od polkniecia. Trzymam kciuki pisz jak się czujesz.
Ja byłam koło 7tygodnia tak od ostatniej miesiączki wyliczylqm.

----------


## Niedokończona

Teraz nie ma już krwi nawet przy siusianiu, brzuch nadal mnie boli, ale już takim jednostajnym tepym bólem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz nie ma już krwi nawet przy siusianiu, brzuch nadal mnie boli, ale już takim jednostajnym tepym bólem


Może się zacząć od odejścia wód płodowych. I trzecia dawkę możesz wziąć po czterech godzinach od drugiej. A Ty wcześniej brałaś Arthrotek tak? Po nim miałaś jakieś krwawienie? Byłaś potem na jakichś badaniach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz nie ma już krwi nawet przy siusianiu, brzuch nadal mnie boli, ale już takim jednostajnym tepym bólem


Mi na jakąś godzinę się uspokoił krwotok ale teraz na nowo i takie delikatne skurcze w podbrzusze. Każdy ma inny organizm reaguje inaczej. Będzie dobrze 3mam kciuki
Aa

----------


## Niedokończona

Tak, jakies 3 tygodnie temu brałam Arthrotec ale też był tylko śluz z krwią, bez skurczy. USG pokazało że ciąża nadal trwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, jakies 3 tygodnie temu brałam Arthrotec ale też był tylko śluz z krwią, bez skurczy. USG pokazało że ciąża nadal trwa


rozumiem. Czekamy w takim razie na efekty

----------


## Niedokończona

Ok, biorę ostatnie tabletki, WHW też każą czekać bo wszystko się może zdarzyć. Spijcie spokojnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 15 minut lek już się zdążył wchłonąć. Następna dawkę, za trzy godziny możesz zastosować między dziąsło a policzek, lub dopochwowo. Pamiętaj o wypluciu rdzeni.


 zaczely sie drgawki delikatne krwawienie i straszny bol prawego jajnika
to dobry znak ?

----------


## Niedokończona

Chyba się zaczyna. Chlusnela woda z krwią, teraz krew zaczyna kapac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaczely sie drgawki delikatne krwawienie i straszny bol prawego jajnika
> to dobry znak ?


tak, lek zaczyna działać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba się zaczyna. Chlusnela woda z krwią, teraz krew zaczyna kapac


finał już blisko. Poszły wody, już po ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak, lek zaczyna działać


Teraz taki pulsujacy bol chwile mocny i zaraz przechodzi.. za 40minut kolejna dawka
 boje sie ze dalej zwymiotuje i wszystko pojdzie na marne :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz taki pulsujacy bol chwile mocny i zaraz przechodzi.. za 40minut kolejna dawka
>  boje sie ze dalej zwymiotuje i wszystko pojdzie na marne :/


jak widzisz, pierwszą dawkę trzymałaś 15 minut, i mimo to działa. Drugą możesz włożyć między dziąsło a policzek po dwie tabletki po obu stronach to zmniejszy odruch wymiotny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak widzisz, pierwszą dawkę trzymałaś 15 minut, i mimo to działa. Drugą możesz włożyć między dziąsło a policzek po dwie tabletki po obu stronach to zmniejszy odruch wymiotny


dziekuje za wsparcie. sprobuje tak zrobic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialas racje. tak o wiele lepiej niz pod jezyk
 Ale i tak juz caly przelyk mnie boli. mam nadzieje ze teraz sie cos wiecej zadzieje  :Frown: . a dopochwowo nie trzeba wyciagac rdzeni z tabletek przed ? tylko calosc wsadzic i tyle ?

----------


## Niedokończona

Tak więc po "odejściu wód", gęstym krwawieniu i jednym większym kawałku tkanek chyba nic więcej się nie dzieje. Krwawienie się zmniejsza a zarodek nadal wewnątrz. Nie mam już tabletek, jest szansa że jeszcze coś się stanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziekuje za wsparcie. sprobuje tak zrobic.


Wzielam 3cia dawke, po drugiej i trzeciej nic sie nie dzialo. poszlam spac po czym 3 godziny po 3ciej dawce obudzilam sie bo poczulam skurcz i ze krwawie. silne krwawienie, polecialam do lazienki na kibelek i poczulam ze cos ze mnie wylecialo. Patrzylam ale ciezko bylo stwierdzic co to. Cos jak galaretka.. od tamtej pory troche pobolewaja mnie jajniki krwawie jak przy okresie i teraz mam biegunke.. Kiedy moge sprawdzic i jak czy sie udalo ? koedy beta ? kiedy testciazowy? bylam w 2 tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak więc po "odejściu wód", gęstym krwawieniu i jednym większym kawałku tkanek chyba nic więcej się nie dzieje. Krwawienie się zmniejsza a zarodek nadal wewnątrz. Nie mam już tabletek, jest szansa że jeszcze coś się stanie?


Może się jeszcze ruszyć,ja zarodek wydalilam po dwóch dniach,a jeżeli nie będzie się nic działo,poczekaj kilka dni i próbuj znowu,musisz to dokończyć to oczywiste.Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki i pozdrawiam,wiem co to za stres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę lub spotkam się osobiście.Tel 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak więc po "odejściu wód", gęstym krwawieniu i jednym większym kawałku tkanek chyba nic więcej się nie dzieje. Krwawienie się zmniejsza a zarodek nadal wewnątrz. Nie mam już tabletek, jest szansa że jeszcze coś się stanie?


Jeśli odeszły wody to ciąży już nie da się odratować. Możesz jechać na sor, zrobia ci łyżeczkowanie. A może ten większy kawałek to było to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzielam 3cia dawke, po drugiej i trzeciej nic sie nie dzialo. poszlam spac po czym 3 godziny po 3ciej dawce obudzilam sie bo poczulam skurcz i ze krwawie. silne krwawienie, polecialam do lazienki na kibelek i poczulam ze cos ze mnie wylecialo. Patrzylam ale ciezko bylo stwierdzic co to. Cos jak galaretka.. od tamtej pory troche pobolewaja mnie jajniki krwawie jak przy okresie i teraz mam biegunke.. Kiedy moge sprawdzic i jak czy sie udalo ? koedy beta ? kiedy testciazowy? bylam w 2 tygodniu.


Betę możesz zrobić dzisiaj i w poniedziałek. Test ciążowy bez sensu, bo nawet do pięciu tygodni może pokazywać dwie kreski po poronieniu

----------


## Niedokończona

Właśnie zarodek to nie był, z braku lepszego porównania powiem że wyglądało bardziej jak wątróbka? Taki brunatny mięsny strzęp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie zarodek to nie był, z braku lepszego porównania powiem że wyglądało bardziej jak wątróbka? Taki brunatny mięsny strzęp


Kochana ja miałam identycznie tylko tych „wątróbek „jak to nazwałaś miałam kilka pod dwóch dniach krwawienie mi ustało i poszłam do ginekologa ,stwierdził ze ciąża jest ale martwa i wysłała mnie na łyżeczkowanie Wiec polecam się zbadać bo możesz nosić martwy płód

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ja miałam tak. Jak wy dziewczyny plus mała kuleczka z jakby ogonkiem... Przypuszczam że to był zarodek... Krwawienie jako tako jak normalna miesiączka ciągle mam ból w podbrzusze a wszystko rozegrał się wczoraj. No i co zabawne cycki mnie już tak nie bolą. Myślicie że już po wszystkim.
W poniedziałek planuje usg zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja miałam tak. Jak wy dziewczyny plus mała kuleczka z jakby ogonkiem... Przypuszczam że to był zarodek... Krwawienie jako tako jak normalna miesiączka ciągle mam ból w podbrzusze a wszystko rozegrał się wczoraj. No i co zabawne cycki mnie już tak nie bolą. Myślicie że już po wszystkim.
> W poniedziałek planuje usg zrobić.


Tak jak mówiłam usg powie ci wszystko ,ja strasznie krwawiłam wręcz się lało na podłogę ...myślałam ze zejdę skrzepów miałam z 10 wtamtrj chwili myślałam ze po wszystkim ale później grubo się przeliczyłam bo płód był martwy ale nadal we mnie ,był to 6 tydzień a teraz jestem załamana podwójnie zabezpieczałam się ,wczoraj poszłam do lekarza bo zle się czułam i co ?dwa pęcherze ciążowe ponoć 5 tydzień jeszcze nie widać akcji serca ani w jednym ani w drugim i jestem zalalamana bo nie wiem co robić ...art***mam pod dostatkiem ale. Je wiem czy w ciąży mnogiej pomoże a dodam ze jestem po 3 cc i dla mnie to tragedia bo mogę nie dożyć końca tej ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności
 cena 12 tabletek 450
. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz orginalny 
 SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 
729279440 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletki poronne
> TABLETKI 
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności
>  cena 12 tabletek 450
> . wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz orginalny 
>  SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 
> 729279440 MARZENA


Zwykle ździerstwo tabletki kosztują mniej niż 50 zł gardzę takimi ludźmi jak będzie trzeba dziewczyny to piszcie ja mam lekarza w rodzinie i w aptece załatwię recepty bo takim ludziom jak ktoś powyżej życzę jak najgorzej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2dzien po skurcze jak diabli no spe wzięłam... Bo niby tylko to można.
Poza tym ogromny skrzep i coś co wyglądało jak nadrzerka... W dotyku jak papier toaletowy... Ehh jeszcze trochę i koniec. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2dzien po skurcze jak diabli no spe wzięłam... Bo niby tylko to można.
> Poza tym ogromny skrzep i coś co wyglądało jak nadrzerka... W dotyku jak papier toaletowy... Ehh jeszcze trochę i koniec. Pozdrawiam


Gdzie piszą że można nospe?! Właśnie nie wolno. Macica ma się kurczyć i oczyszczać a leki rozkurczowe to uniemożliwiają. Jeśli chcecie porządnie i bezpiecznie  przejść przez swoja aborcje, korzystajcie z rzetelnych informacji z rzetelnych stron takich jak womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i polskie forum aborcyjne maszwybor.net. Poświęćcie jeden, dwa wieczory, na poczytanie,żeby zebrać najważniejsze informacje, to zwiększa szanse na sukces

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdzie piszą że można nospe?! Właśnie nie wolno. Macica ma się kurczyć i oczyszczać a leki rozkurczowe to uniemożliwiają. Jeśli chcecie porządnie i bezpiecznie  przejść przez swoja aborcje, korzystajcie z rzetelnych informacji z rzetelnych stron takich jak womenhelp.org, womenonweb.org i polskie forum aborcyjne maszwybor.net. Poświęćcie jeden, dwa wieczory, na poczytanie,żeby zebrać najważniejsze informacje, to zwiększa szanse na sukces


No właśnie czytałam. Inaczej bym nie wzięła... Dobrze mieć osobę która czuwa. Dziś byłam w pracy na nocce wzięłam bo by mnie rozaadzilo. Na szczęście 1tabletke.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności
cena 12 tabletek 450
. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz orginalny 
SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 
729279440 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności
> cena 12 tabletek 450
> . wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz orginalny 
> SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 
> 729279440 MARZENA


Czy ty uważasz że my jesteśmy idiotkami?? Przecież cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthroteku ! Czyli 200 mcg misoprostolu ! Więc skoro Arthrotek można kupić za 50 zł w aptece, to kto ci zapłaci 9x więcej za twój zasrany cyto?

----------


## Niedokończona

Do koleżanki która wywaliła zarodek po dwóch dniach od zabiegu: czy w międzyczasie krwawilas cały czas? Czulas skurcze? Bo ja krwawie słabiej niż przy okresie i nie wiem czy przed pójściem do lekarza coś się jeszcze może stać?

----------


## Niedokończona

Miało być wydalila :/

----------


## pomoc459

Witam mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw womanonweb, nam z dziewczyną udało sie wszystko załatwić arthrotcetem a zestaw jak został zamówiony tak dotarł i tak leży. Zapłaciliśmy za niego 80 euro więc spokojnie za 400 zł mogę go odsprzedać, tylko spotkanie w Krakowie. email: pomoc459@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A. Może któraś by pokazała zdjęcie jak ten zarodek wygląda.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ty uważasz że my jesteśmy idiotkami?? Przecież cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthroteku ! Czyli 200 mcg misoprostolu ! Więc skoro Arthrotek można kupić za 50 zł w aptece, to kto ci zapłaci 9x więcej za twój zasrany cyto?


Jakoś nie mam problemu ze sprzedażą jeżeli panią nie stać to już nie mój problem pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do koleżanki która wywaliła zarodek po dwóch dniach od zabiegu: czy w międzyczasie krwawilas cały czas? Czulas skurcze? Bo ja krwawie słabiej niż przy okresie i nie wiem czy przed pójściem do lekarza coś się jeszcze może stać?


Ja idę do lekarza w poniedziałek prywatnie na usg. Cały czas krwawie. Jak wyleciało tak jak mk się wydaje zarodek bo to było w dwóch częściach i na skrzep nie wyglądało, mam skurcze cały czas śluz, krew, raz mocniej raz lżej. Ale wolę iść do lekarza żeby potwierdzić jak najszybciej że już po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zwykle ździerstwo tabletki kosztują mniej niż 50 zł gardzę takimi ludźmi jak będzie trzeba dziewczyny to piszcie ja mam lekarza w rodzinie i w aptece załatwię recepty bo takim ludziom jak ktoś powyżej życzę jak najgorzej


Zalatwilabys mi recepte ? Jestem w trudnej sytuacji a potrzebuje coa zaufanego ;(, pelno tych ofert i nie wiadomo komu ufac ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakoś nie mam problemu ze sprzedażą jeżeli panią nie stać to już nie mój problem pozdrawiam


I jeszcze okłamujesz że 100% skuteczność. A piszą że tylko 70%. I co rusz czytam że komuś się tu nie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Drogie Panie jestem tu nowa i troche przerazona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis piaty dzien od seksu w czasie ktorego mialam wypadek z partnerem zamowilam tabletki ellaone ale oczywiscie babsko mnie oszukalo i wcale nie przyszly. Przeraza mnie mysl ze moge byc w ciazy bo mam juz dwoch synow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis piaty dzien od seksu w czasie ktorego mialam wypadek z partnerem zamowilam tabletki ellaone ale oczywiscie babsko mnie oszukalo i wcale nie przyszly. Przeraza mnie mysl ze moge byc w ciazy bo mam juz dwoch synow.


Niechciana ciąża to nie koniec świata. Zrób test ciążowy w terminie spodziewanej miesiączki, a w razie czego zapraszamy na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki :Smile:  teraz potrzebuje nawet zwyklej rozmowy 
nie byloby tak zle gdyby nie to ze moj partner do marca jest w Zakładzie Karnym
a co do tabletek to nie spodziewalam sie ze babsko moze mnie oszukac w tak waznej sprawie 
to mam 7 dni do miesiaczki zobaczymy....

----------


## Niedokończona

Dziewczyny, czy któraś może ma wynik Usg z 9 tygodnia? WHW wysłałoby jeszcze jedna przesyłkę gdybym wysłała im skan zdjęcia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, czy któraś może ma wynik Usg z 9 tygodnia? WHW wysłałoby jeszcze jedna przesyłkę gdybym wysłała im skan zdjęcia


A dlaczego chcesz im wysyłać czyjeś zdjęcie a nie swoje? To oszustwo..

----------


## Niedokończona

Dlatego że żeby dostać pierwsza przesyłkę musiałam podać w wywiadzie że jestem w siódmym tygodniu a tak naprawdę byłam w 10 i nie wysłaliby ich bo za późno?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego że żeby dostać pierwsza przesyłkę musiałam podać w wywiadzie że jestem w siódmym tygodniu a tak naprawdę byłam w 10 i nie wysłaliby ich bo za późno?


A byłaś na badaniu, co z ciąża?

----------


## Niedokończona

Na środę mam USG ale to będzie już 12 tydzień no i zabieg się nie udał więc pewnie lyzeczkowanie a wolałabym to zrobić w domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na środę mam USG ale to będzie już 12 tydzień no i zabieg się nie udał więc pewnie lyzeczkowanie a wolałabym to zrobić w domu


Jeśli ciąża obumarła a tylko jest problem z wydaleniem zarodka, to drugi zestaw tu nic nie pomoże. A chodzenie z gnijącym plodem w brzuchu to średni pomysł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwykle ździerstwo tabletki kosztują mniej niż 50 zł gardzę takimi ludźmi jak będzie trzeba dziewczyny to piszcie ja mam lekarza w rodzinie i w aptece załatwię recepty bo takim ludziom jak ktoś powyżej życzę jak najgorzej

hej potrzebuje tej recepty czy mogla bys mi pomuc ???? bo ceny niekture sa kosmiczne

----------


## zxc

Chciałabym kupić art.  Jezeli nie uda mi się dostać go w aptece.

----------


## babyboom

Witam obecnych, 
u mnie Arthrotec nie zadziałał. Ziarenko się sobie rozwija w najlepsze, mdłości i humorek dopisują, apetytu wilczego na szczęście nie mam, ale coś mi brzuch napęczniał. 
(Arthrotec pożyczony od babci)

Zatem: wzięłam w 6 tygodniu. Całej "kuracji" nie przeszłam dramatycznie, co już wzbudzało moje wątpliwości po 2. dawce. Przy każdych 4 tabletkach miałam drgawki, uczucie zimna, skurcze (względnie lekkie) oraz jakieś tam krwawienie z dwoma odrywkami większej tkanki. Żadnych innych rewelacji.
Powikłaniem było delikatne krwawienie przez 4-5 dni, z dnia na dzień coraz bardziej skąpe.

Dzisiaj jestem w 7 tygodniu (liczę czas od owulacji, nie od ostatniej miesiączki). Planuję wziąć w okolicy 8. tygodnia.
Jednakże zostało mi tylko 9 tabletek, ale będę konsekwentna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Droga 729279440 MARZENO,
jeśli nie zaprzestaniesz swoich działań, to zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy o prawie farmaceutycznym, która mówi "kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2." poniesiesz konsekwencje. 

Społeczna szkodliwość takiego czynu podlegałaby karze 2 lat, chociaż może dla takiej sknery jak ty, siedzenie 2 lata za 450 zł i czyjeś cierpienie byłoby opłacalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio opakowanie leku Arthrotec. E-mail   szmidtolga@interia.pl Moze byc odbior osobisty. Wysle zdjecia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałabym kupić art.  Jezeli nie uda mi się dostać go w aptece.


Hej. Ja mam całe opakowanie art. 
Jak coś to pisz
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Zdjecia przesle na maila lub mms
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. W czwartek bralam arthrotec. po 3 dawce w nocy zaczelo sie mozne krwawienie i cos jakby ze mnie wylecialo myslalam ze juz po wszystkim.. jednak poszlam dzisiaj na usg i okazalo sie ze ciaza dalej jest ale na 90procent obumarla.. Ginekolog powiedzial zebym poczekala tydzien i wtedy przyszla na usg bo moze "serduszko ruszy". i ze jesli nie zacznie bic to wtedy da mi skierowanie do szpitala zeby dali mi tabl na poronienie... Nie wiem co robic. Nie chce "TEGO" w sobie.. Czy myslicie zeby powtorzyc arthrotec? pomozcie blagam bo jestem zalamana...

----------


## zxc

Spróbuj jeszcze raz. Może się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myslisz ze sa wieksze szanse ze teraz sie uda ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałabym kupić art.  Jezeli nie uda mi się dostać go w aptece.


Mam 12 tabletek. Mi wystarczyło 8

----------


## sprzedam a-kare

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z womanonweb 300 zł, spotkanie w Krakowie.
pomoc459@email.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
> Zdjecia przesle na maila lub mms
> Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933


Weź się w końcu za uczciwa pracę a nie ciągle ludzi okradasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam
12 tabletek. 
Z apteki, w blistrze, opakowaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, które tak rozpaczliwie potrzebują tych tabletek - spróbujcie się w pierwszej kolejności same pofatygować do lekarza i sprzedać historyjkę o niedołężnej matce/babci/ciotce. Nie stracicie na honorze, o ileście sprytne i nie wygadane aż nadto. Albo prościej - poślijcie mężów/partnerów.

A naciągaczom, które sprzedają takie tabletki, grożą dwa paragrafy - za nielegalną sprzedaż leków na receptę oraz za ułatwianie i przyczynianie się do aborcji. Myślę, że 5 lat pierdla by się znalazło.  :Smile: 
A donos na policję nie jest niczym trudnym. Niechby mnie jaka sucz naciągnęła, to by słonko zza krat oglądała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy na badaniu histopatologiczbym wyjdzie arthrotec?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam. W czwartek bralam arthrotec. po 3 dawce w nocy zaczelo sie mozne krwawienie i cos jakby ze mnie wylecialo myslalam ze juz po wszystkim.. jednak poszlam dzisiaj na usg i okazalo sie ze ciaza dalej jest ale na 90procent obumarla.. Ginekolog powiedzial zebym poczekala tydzien i wtedy przyszla na usg bo moze "serduszko ruszy". i ze jesli nie zacznie bic to wtedy da mi skierowanie do szpitala zeby dali mi tabl na poronienie... Nie wiem co robic. Nie chce "TEGO" w sobie.. Czy myslicie zeby powtorzyc arthrotec? pomozcie blagam bo jestem zalamana...


Jesteś? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Koni.k

Powtarzam dzisiaj nieudaną wcześniej kurację. Mam nadzieję że 8 tabletek wystarczy, bo mam jeszcze jedną przeterminowaną o miesiąc. :/

Właśnie trzymam pod językiem tabletki, które anulują tydzień 8. niechcianej ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powtarzam dzisiaj nieudaną wcześniej kurację. Mam nadzieję że 8 tabletek wystarczy, bo mam jeszcze jedną przeterminowaną o miesiąc. :/
> 
> Właśnie trzymam pod językiem tabletki, które anulują tydzień 8. niechcianej ciąży.


Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy na badaniu histopatologiczbym wyjdzie arthrotec?


Nic nie wykryją

----------


## Karolina :)

> Powtarzam dzisiaj nieudaną wcześniej kurację. Mam nadzieję że 8 tabletek wystarczy, bo mam jeszcze jedną przeterminowaną o miesiąc. :/
> 
> Właśnie trzymam pod językiem tabletki, które anulują tydzień 8. niechcianej ciąży.


Nie da się anulować życia, można je tylko przyjąć albo przerwać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie da się anulować życia, można je tylko przyjąć albo przerwać.


Szkoda że ciebie nie da się anulować...

----------


## Karolina :)

> Szkoda że ciebie nie da się anulować...


 :Smile:  nie da się tak samo jak Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy na badaniu histopatologiczbym wyjdzie arthrotec?


Ja miałam robione lyzeczkowanie 2 tygodnie po poronieniu i nawet nie wyszło że w ciąży byłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, chcę przerwać.

A więc pomyliłam się i niechcący wzięłam 3 tabletki zamiast 4. 
Teraz przyjęłam drugą dawkę.

Krew już się pojawiła, jednak zadziwił mnie jej kolor - jest brązowy.
Ktokolwiek już taką widział? Ktokolwiek coś wie?

Oprócz tej krwi i ogromnej potrzeby picia wody, czuję się dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, chcę przerwać.
> 
> A więc pomyliłam się i niechcący wzięłam 3 tabletki zamiast 4. 
> Teraz przyjęłam drugą dawkę.
> 
> Krew już się pojawiła, jednak zadziwił mnie jej kolor - jest brązowy.
> Ktokolwiek już taką widział? Ktokolwiek coś wie?
> 
> Oprócz tej krwi i ogromnej potrzeby picia wody, czuję się dobrze.


Powinna się zmienić na zywoczerwona. Bądź w ruchu cały czas

----------


## B...

W pierwszej kolejności chciałam podziękować za wszystkie informacje, które tu przeczytałam- były dla mnie nie tylko źródłem wiedzy, ale też ogromnym wsparciem, którego w tym okresie bardzo potrzebowałam.
Udało się. Wiem, jakie to ważne dla Was dowiedzieć się że zadziałało, dlatego chciałam się z Wami podzielić swoim doświadczeniem. Pierwszy test, który zrobiłam miał drugą niewyraźną kreskę, ale miał i była to ciąża. Bardzo wczesna, musiał to być max. 4 tydzień, dlatego metody zadziałały. Bałam się, że się nie uda i zakupiłam Arth**tec- na szczęście po 5 dniu nie był mi już potrzebny i nigdy nie musiałam go używać. Jeśli, któraś z Was nie ma już wyjścia i potrzebuje leku, albo chce porady- piszcie. Chętnie pomogę.

B.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Tak, chcę przerwać.
> 
> A więc pomyliłam się i niechcący wzięłam 3 tabletki zamiast 4. 
> Teraz przyjęłam drugą dawkę.
> 
> Krew już się pojawiła, jednak zadziwił mnie jej kolor - jest brązowy.
> Ktokolwiek już taką widział? Ktokolwiek coś wie?
> 
> Oprócz tej krwi i ogromnej potrzeby picia wody, czuję się dobrze.


To smutne, bo to życie nie należy do Ciebie, a je przerywasz. Ale zawsze decyzje można zmienić, nawet po pierwszej  dawce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, jest tu ktoś kto może mi pomóc nigdzie nie mogę dostać tabletek jestem załamana . Jest tu osoba która odsprzeda lek ale naprawdę oryginalny ? Czasu ciągle ubywa ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, jest tu ktoś kto może mi pomóc nigdzie nie mogę dostać tabletek jestem załamana . Jest tu osoba która odsprzeda lek ale naprawdę oryginalny ? Czasu ciągle ubywa ....


Napisz do womenhelp WHW. Paczka przyszła szybciutko, i cały czas kontakt mailowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W pierwszej kolejności chciałam podziękować za wszystkie informacje, które tu przeczytałam- były dla mnie nie tylko źródłem wiedzy, ale też ogromnym wsparciem, którego w tym okresie bardzo potrzebowałam.
> Udało się. Wiem, jakie to ważne dla Was dowiedzieć się że zadziałało, dlatego chciałam się z Wami podzielić swoim doświadczeniem. Pierwszy test, który zrobiłam miał drugą niewyraźną kreskę, ale miał i była to ciąża. Bardzo wczesna, musiał to być max. 4 tydzień, dlatego metody zadziałały. Bałam się, że się nie uda i zakupiłam Arth**tec- na szczęście po 5 dniu nie był mi już potrzebny i nigdy nie musiałam go używać. Jeśli, któraś z Was nie ma już wyjścia i potrzebuje leku, albo chce porady- piszcie. Chętnie pomogę.
> 
> B.


Hej jestem jestem również w sytuacji bez wyjścia ... Jesteś w stanie mi jakoś pomóc leku nie mogę zdobyć ... Kolejny tydzień mija a ja strasznie się boje...

----------


## Olaaaaa

Hej. Wzielam art wczoraj 3razy po 4szt... I nic... Zero objawow. Zerodreszczy krwinic po prostu zero. Co jest... Jestem w 2/3tyg. Wzielam je dopochwowo

----------


## zxc

> To smutne, bo to życie nie należy do Ciebie, a je przerywasz. Ale zawsze decyzje można zmienić, nawet po pierwszej  dawce.


Mylisz się, to właśnie ona decyduje o życiu swojego dziecka . Nieważne czy nosi je w sobie czy już dawno urodziła. Mam wrażenie że nikt nie chce zrozumieć kobiet, które dokonuja aborcji. Trzeba posiadać niezwykle silną psychikę.

----------


## olaaska

proszę o odpowiedź... wczoraj o 16 pierwsza dawka 4 tabletek dopochwowo druga o 19 i tzrecia o 22, w nocy odchuwałam bardzo lekkie i sporadyczne bóle. dziś rano raz widziałam na papierze brązowe malutkie skrzepy. teraz mocz jest mocno żółty, nic sie nie dzieje, nic mnie nie boli... nie wymiotuje dobrze sie czuje... nerwy ogromne. proszę o radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz na maszwybor.net tam Ci dziewczyny poradzą. Czasem akcja z art rozkręca się po czasie i wskazany jest ruch przy akcji. 2-3 tydz? Liczysz od zapłodnienia? Ciąże liczymy od OM. Tak jak piszę zajrzyj na maszwybor.net bo tutaj to tylko handel tabletkami kwitnie.

----------


## Olaola

Krew pokazuje 526.8 czyli2/3tudzien

----------


## Karolinaaa

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny help co lepiej zadziała art czy zestaw z womenhelp..?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny help co lepiej zadziała art czy zestaw z womenhelp..?


Arthrotek - ok 70% skuteczności,bywa i że trzy razy wzięty nie pomaga,  zestaw od Women - ponad 98%, odpowiedź jest chyba prosta ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.
Moja sytuacja wyglądała tak. 
Zrobiłam test i dwie kreski. Szok normalnie. Ale to jest konsekwencją sexu.  Tak wiem. 
Nie wiele myśląc buchlam dziadkowi 6 tabletek art i wzięłam je 3tabletki co 3godziny. Po tych 6 tabletkach leciało dużo. Były dreszcze i biegunka że szkoda nawet o tym pisać.
Dziś byłam u gina 2 tyg. po wzieciu art i wszystko ok. Macica czysta wszystko ok.
A więc dziewczyny nawet te 6 tabletek pomaga. Dodam że to był początek 4t.
Tylko jeszcze dziś cycki dziwnie bolą. Ale i to pewnie się zaraz skończy. 
O to moja historia dla tych którzy myślą że art nie działa. Ja. Mówię że działa nawet te 6 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was zamawiala zestaw z Womenhelp?  Wiecie jak to czasowo wygląda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was zamawiala zestaw z Womenhelp?  Wiecie jak to czasowo wygląda?


Zamawiałam na Dolny Śląsk i przyszła po ośmiu dniach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.
> Moja sytuacja wyglądała tak. 
> Zrobiłam test i dwie kreski. Szok normalnie. Ale to jest konsekwencją sexu.  Tak wiem. 
> Nie wiele myśląc buchlam dziadkowi 6 tabletek art i wzięłam je 3tabletki co 3godziny. Po tych 6 tabletkach leciało dużo. Były dreszcze i biegunka że szkoda nawet o tym pisać.
> Dziś byłam u gina 2 tyg. po wzieciu art i wszystko ok. Macica czysta wszystko ok.
> A więc dziewczyny nawet te 6 tabletek pomaga. Dodam że to był początek 4t.
> Tylko jeszcze dziś cycki dziwnie bolą. Ale i to pewnie się zaraz skończy. 
> O to moja historia dla tych którzy myślą że art nie działa. Ja. Mówię że działa nawet te 6 tabletek.


Gratulacje. Ja wzięłam 5x4 tabletki i potem za cztery dni 4x4tabletki. Razem 36 Arthroteku. I gówno. Tętno jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiałam na Dolny Śląsk i przyszła po ośmiu dniach


I jak odczucia zadziałało wszystko było ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak odczucia zadziałało wszystko było ok?


Jutro dopiero biorę pierwsza tabletkę a w piątek resztę bo mam wolne. Czytałam dużo i jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was słyszała o klinice Med Clinic? Strona aborcja.cz, nie ma podanego adresu kliniki. Jest nr telefonu (736-831-808), facet mówi, że adres nie jest podany na stronie ze względu na bliskość z polską granicą i aferą z dziennikarzami sprzed kilku lat. Na stronie jest podana informacja o zabiegu metodą próżniową w klinice oraz o aborcji farmakologicznej. Mi (10tydzień) doradził metodę farmakologiczną i umówił się ze mną na odbiór tabletek w Polsce. Ma mi po prostu sprzedać tabletki (RU) i wytłumaczyć, w jaki sposób przeprowadzić całą procedurę. Boję się, że to oszust, bo nie ma żadnych informacji o tej klinice. Czy któraś z Was coś na ten temat wie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro dopiero biorę pierwsza tabletkę a w piątek resztę bo mam wolne. Czytałam dużo i jestem dobrej myśli


Ok to czekam na dalsze relacje.

----------


## iza1818

Raz poroniłam po arthrotecu, normalne krwawienie, skrzepy, arth. z apteki.
Tym razem się nie udało jestem w 6 tygodniu wzięłam pod język - jednak ten arth., kupowałam przez internet, wystąpiło 3 godzinne krwawienie, potem samo plamienie, plamienie się utrzymuje ciąża jest żywa ....

----------


## Alaalalala

Wzielam wczorqj dopochwowo zalecana dawke... Ale ju bardzo zaluze3tydzien. Nic sie niyr dzialo po tebletkach. Lekarz nie widzi nic na usg macica w normalnych rozmiarach. Nie mam zadnych objawow ciazy ale beta pokazuje ciaze. Czy jest szansa ze wszystko bedzie dobrze z dzieciqtkiem... Czy urodzi sie zdrowe...  :Frown: (

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was słyszała o klinice Med Clinic? Strona aborcja.cz, nie ma podanego adresu kliniki. Jest nr telefonu (736-831-808), facet mówi, że adres nie jest podany na stronie ze względu na bliskość z polską granicą i aferą z dziennikarzami sprzed kilku lat. Na stronie jest podana informacja o zabiegu metodą próżniową w klinice oraz o aborcji farmakologicznej. Mi (10tydzień) doradził metodę farmakologiczną i umówił się ze mną na odbiór tabletek w Polsce. Ma mi po prostu sprzedać tabletki (RU) i wytłumaczyć, w jaki sposób przeprowadzić całą procedurę. Boję się, że to oszust, bo nie ma żadnych informacji o tej klinice. Czy któraś z Was coś na ten temat wie?


Napisz na info@womenhelp.org one na pewno będą miały info na temat wiarygodności takiego rozwiązania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratulacje. Ja wzięłam 5x4 tabletki i potem za cztery dni 4x4tabletki. Razem 36 Arthroteku. I gówno. Tętno jest.


Gratuluje i zazdroszcze

----------


## nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jestem jestem również w sytuacji bez wyjścia ... Jesteś w stanie mi jakoś pomóc leku nie mogę zdobyć ... Kolejny tydzień mija a ja strasznie się boje...


Hej, rozumiem co czujesz. Moge Ci pomóc- odezwij się do mnie na maila beata.waw89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gratuluje i zazdroszcze


Nie wiem czy to kpina, czy jak mam to rozumieć. Mam już zestaw z womenhelp, w piątek działam i mam nadzieję że w końcu się uda  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, czy jeśli zamówię przesyłkę ze strony Womenhelp mając kod pocztowy rozpoczynający się od 80 to dojdzie ona bez komplikacji? Bo wiem że na Women on Web przy takim kodzie pocztowym przesyłka zostanie zatrzymana. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, czy jeśli zamówię przesyłkę ze strony Womenhelp mając kod pocztowy rozpoczynający się od 80 to dojdzie ona bez komplikacji? Bo wiem że na Women on Web przy takim kodzie pocztowym przesyłka zostanie zatrzymana. 
> Pozdrawiam.


Zapomniałam dodać, że chodzi o Gdańsk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapomniałam dodać, że chodzi o Gdańsk


Tak, one wysyłają wszędzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, one wysyłają wszędzie


I nie zatrzymają jej celnicy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer 
cena 12 tabletek 450
. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz orginalny 

729279449 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I nie zatrzymają jej celnicy?


Nie zatrzymuje, bo te przesyłki nie idą przez kontrolę celną. Mi też taką wysłały do dolnośląskiego, gdzie wow nie chciały. Dzisiaj o 16.30 biorę pierwsza tabletkę.

----------


## ooooooooo

2 tydzień, nic się nie działo, czy to możliwe, że nie miało jeszcze ''co ''wylecieć... byłam na usg ale nic nie wykryto, za wcześnie zeby to spradzic a beta 530

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 tydzień, nic się nie działo, czy to możliwe, że nie miało jeszcze ''co ''wylecieć... byłam na usg ale nic nie wykryto, za wcześnie zeby to spradzic a beta 530


Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy słyszałyście może o przypadku, kiedy tabletki z WOW lub WHW nie zadziałały? To 10 tydzień, miesiąc temu zamówiłam zestaw w WOW, ale doszło do pomyłki i moje tabletki dotarły do Portugalii.. Została wysłana druga paczka, ale jeszcze nie ma jej w Polsce. Boję się, że jak zatrzymają je celnicy, to nie zdążą dojść do 12 tygodnia. A wtedy nie będę już miała żadnej opcji, zabieg na Słowacji nie będzie już możliwy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy słyszałyście może o przypadku, kiedy tabletki z WOW lub WHW nie zadziałały? To 10 tydzień, miesiąc temu zamówiłam zestaw w WOW, ale doszło do pomyłki i moje tabletki dotarły do Portugalii.. Została wysłana druga paczka, ale jeszcze nie ma jej w Polsce. Boję się, że jak zatrzymają je celnicy, to nie zdążą dojść do 12 tygodnia. A wtedy nie będę już miała żadnej opcji, zabieg na Słowacji nie będzie już możliwy.


Spokojnie, zadziałają. Ja robiłam w 14 tygodniu, czytałam historie w starszych ciążach i wszystkie udane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres?


Ostatni okres pierwszy dzien byl 12.10.2017.dzis zwowu robilam beta. Wzroslo do 1160.0,wczoraj bylam na usg dopochwowym. Nic nie pokazalo. Bralam dawke 3 razy po 4. Nic sie nie dzialo. Nie chce wiecej tego brac bo widze ze czesto sie nie udaje i u mnie tez nie. Co teraz dziecko bedzie chore? Jutro ide na usg do nastepnego gin 2dni temu robilam hcg bylo ponad 500teraz po dwoch dniach ponad 1000... 2usg. Po dwoch zmienila sie ciaza z 2tygna 4tydzien????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciążę liczymy wg ostatniej miesiączki. Jest to początek szóstego tygodnia. Czyli 5tc1d. Normy bety są różne, w różnych laboratoriach. Na początku ciąży beta szybko rośnie. Na USG nie widać pęcherzyka, bo widać go dopiero wtedy, kiedy beta osiąga wartość ok 2000. Jeżeli jesteś zdecydowana na przerwanie ciąży, możesz próbować jeszcze raz z Arthrotekiem, lub zamówić zestaw z WHW, który ma dużo większą skuteczność. Możesz też wyjechać za granicę na zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ile placilyscie z whw? Jak to generalnie wygląda? Normalnie przelew internetowy można zrobić?

----------


## 00000

> Ciążę liczymy wg ostatniej miesiączki. Jest to początek szóstego tygodnia. Czyli 5tc1d. Normy bety są różne, w różnych laboratoriach. Na początku ciąży beta szybko rośnie. Na USG nie widać pęcherzyka, bo widać go dopiero wtedy, kiedy beta osiąga wartość ok 2000. Jeżeli jesteś zdecydowana na przerwanie ciąży, możesz próbować jeszcze raz z Arthrotekiem, lub zamówić zestaw z WHW, który ma dużo większą skuteczność. Możesz też wyjechać za granicę na zabieg.


 a co jezeli nic nie zrobie? Czy dziecko urodzi sie zdrowe?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Arthrotec 
Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ile placilyscie z whw? Jak to generalnie wygląda? Normalnie przelew internetowy można zrobić?


Normalnie przelew, 75 euro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a co jezeli nic nie zrobie? Czy dziecko urodzi sie zdrowe?


Nikt tego nie zagwarantuje. Na wczesnym etapie kiedy tworzą się zawiązki kończyn i narządów wewnętrznych  nie przewidzisz jaki wpływ będzie miała taka ilość leków

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę. Trzymajcie jutro kciuki. To moje trzecie podejście  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek sprzedam tel 781278014.Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt tego nie zagwarantuje. Na wczesnym etapie kiedy tworzą się zawiązki kończyn i narządów wewnętrznych  nie przewidzisz jaki wpływ będzie miała taka ilość leków


nie mialam zadnych objawow dzilafbia tabletek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw tel.507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt tego nie zagwarantuje. Na wczesnym etapie kiedy tworzą się zawiązki kończyn i narządów wewnętrznych  nie przewidzisz jaki wpływ będzie miała taka ilość leków


Trzeba mieć nadzieję, że nic się dziecku nie stało i dać mu szansę.

Pozdrawiam, Netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę. Trzymajcie jutro kciuki. To moje trzecie podejście


Może warto się jeszcze zastanowić. Trzymam kciuki za życiem.

Pozdrawiam, Netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzeba mieć nadzieję, że nic się dziecku nie stało i dać mu szansę.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Netporadnia.pl


przed chwilą wyjełam sobie palcem... wszystko co tylko mi pod niego wpadło...z pochwy... pełno białego proszku... to okropne ale za bardzo przestraszyłam się, że nie wyszło i że urodzę chore dziecko. mam tylko 8 tabletek... już nie ryzykuję nie chce dokładać do pieca. beta we wtorek 528.4 a dzisiaj 1160. w tym samym laboratorium. oddam tabletki które mi zostały jeżeli ktoś chce... osiem sztuk... tylko proszę powiedzcie mi co teraz będzie... stara a głupia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie mialam zadnych objawow dzilafbia tabletek...


To że ty nie miałaś zadnych objawów, to nie znaczy że tabletki nie miały mutagennego wpływu na zarodek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przed chwilą wyjełam sobie palcem... wszystko co tylko mi pod niego wpadło...z pochwy... pełno białego proszku... to okropne ale za bardzo przestraszyłam się, że nie wyszło i że urodzę chore dziecko. mam tylko 8 tabletek... już nie ryzykuję nie chce dokładać do pieca. beta we wtorek 528.4 a dzisiaj 1160. w tym samym laboratorium. oddam tabletki które mi zostały jeżeli ktoś chce... osiem sztuk... tylko proszę powiedzcie mi co teraz będzie... stara a głupia.


Proszę mieć nadzieję, że wszystko będzie dobrze i umówić się z ginekologiem.
Trzymam kciuki za panią i dziecko.
Pozdrawiam,Netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę mieć nadzieję, że wszystko będzie dobrze i umówić się z ginekologiem.
> Trzymam kciuki za panią i dziecko.
> Pozdrawiam,Netporadnia.pl


A co ginekolog tu pomoże? To narazie zlepek tkanek, kto przewidzi, czy wyrosną mu wszystkie palce, czy jedna noga nie będzie krótsza? Jak urodzi się niepełnosprawne dziecko, to netporadnia je wychowa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę. Trzymajcie jutro kciuki. To moje trzecie podejście


Trzymam kciuki. Pisz jutro jak idzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co ginekolog tu pomoże? To narazie zlepek tkanek, kto przewidzi, czy wyrosną mu wszystkie palce, czy jedna noga nie będzie krótsza? Jak urodzi się niepełnosprawne dziecko, to netporadnia je wychowa?


Każdy ma prawo do życia. Chorujemy, ulegamy wypadkom, i jakoś wtedy się nie zastanawiamy czy osoba niepełnosprawna w wyniku wypadku ma prawo do życia tylko ją ratujemy i robimy wszystko, aby jej pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki. Pisz jutro jak idzie


Zastanów się. Jeszcze możesz zawalczyć o życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanów się. Jeszcze możesz zawalczyć o życie.


Jakim prawem mówisz mi jak mam żyć ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakim prawem mówisz mi jak mam żyć ???


Zależy mi na Tobie i Twojej przyszłości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6.


Jedyna osoba ktora wyslala mi zdjecie a potem zgodzila sie na odbior osobisty ! Polecam . i dziekuje bo naprawde jest za co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwie od pierwszej dawki i nic poza lekkim bólem brzucha..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam 12 tab Artro gdyby któraś była zainresowana proszę zostawić maila. Odsprzedam za kwotę w jakiej sama nabyłam -150zl


Ja odkupić chętnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja odkupić chętnie.


Aktualne jeszcze? Proszę o odpowiedź na maila justyna1991@onet.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

         i przeżywasz trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić... skontaktuj się z nami!

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, jest tu ktoś kto może mi pomóc nigdzie nie mogę dostać tabletek jestem załamana . Jest tu osoba która odsprzeda lek ale naprawdę oryginalny ? Czasu ciągle ubywa ....


Ja mam i nie za miliony. Zostaw maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Urodzil ktokolwiek po tym leku dziecko? Bylam u ginekologa. 5tydzien widac dopiero poczatek ciazy bez zarodka... Powiedzialam o tabletkach, chyba chcac mnie pocieszyc powiedzial, ze bardzo chce zyc skoro nic nie bylo mi po tab. Jest gdzies cos napisane o dzieciach po art. Czy wszystkim udalo sie poronic? Tylko ja spenialam po 12taetkach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Urodzil ktokolwiek po tym leku dziecko? Bylam u ginekologa. 5tydzien widac dopiero poczatek ciazy bez zarodka... Powiedzialam o tabletkach, chyba chcac mnie pocieszyc powiedzial, ze bardzo chce zyc skoro nic nie bylo mi po tab. Jest gdzies cos napisane o dzieciach po art. Czy wszystkim udalo sie poronic? Tylko ja spenialam po 12taetkach?


Raczej po prostu nikt się nie decyduje na urodzenie po przedawkowaniu takiej ilości. Jeśli powiedziało się A to trzeba powiedzieć B.  Ja bym się nie odważyła spojrzeć potem takiemu uszkodzonemu dziecku w oczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Raczej po prostu nikt się nie decyduje na urodzenie po przedawkowaniu takiej ilości. Jeśli powiedziało się A to trzeba powiedzieć B.  Ja bym się nie odważyła spojrzeć potem takiemu uszkodzonemu dziecku w oczy.


czyli dziecko na 100%urodzi sie chore?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

h t t p s : / / w w w .womenonweb.org/pl/page/478/in-collection/6907/what-are-the-chances-that-the-fetus-will-be-malformed-if-you-have-an-ongoing-p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podaje dawk. . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .
601-654*456. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw 100% skutecznisci Anna tel 781278014.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli dziecko na 100%urodzi sie chore?


Witaj!
Nikt nigdy nie ma pewności czy dziecko będzie zdrowe czy na 100% chore. Byłaś u lekarza i piszesz ze to 5 tydzień i nie ma zarodka to coś się tutaj nie zgadza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. W nocy poronilam po arth. nie bylam pewna czy sie udalo bo caly czas krwawilam i bolal mnie brzuch.. bylam na usg i lekarz powiedzial ze nie ma plodu, ciazy, nic.. tylko zostaly resztki po ciazy i zeby najlepiej isc na lyzeczkowanie do szpitala to oczyszcza. Czy myslicie ze macica powinna sama sie oczyscic po arth ? czy bedzie trzeba isc na lyzeczkowanie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku moge odpsprzedac. 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. W nocy poronilam po arth. nie bylam pewna czy sie udalo bo caly czas krwawilam i bolal mnie brzuch.. bylam na usg i lekarz powiedzial ze nie ma plodu, ciazy, nic.. tylko zostaly resztki po ciazy i zeby najlepiej isc na lyzeczkowanie do szpitala to oczyszcza. Czy myslicie ze macica powinna sama sie oczyscic po arth ? czy bedzie trzeba isc na lyzeczkowanie ?


A czy mówiłaś że byłaś w ciąży?  Bo zastanawiam się czy mam mówić że byłam i poronilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 dni temu wzięłam artrotec, nie było szczególnie boleśnie wtedy.
Od wczoraj mam niemiłosiernie bolesne skurcze, tak mocne, że mam całe ręce pogryzione z bólów skurczowych.
Krwawienie nie jest obfite, a takie jak przy miesiączce.


Czy powinnam się niepokoić? Nie wiem, co robić, bo muszę chodzić na zajęcia, a z drugiej strony nie wiem czy dam radę jutro pójść...... 

pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny pierwsza dawka-11.30 o 13 poszła krew i 3 duże skrzepy. o 15 następna dawka, ból okropny. czy brać 3 dawkę?
i czy mogę wziąć nurofen?

----------


## a-kare

Sprzedam tabletki oryginalne a-kare, kupiliśmy z dziewczyna na wszelki wypadek na szczęście nam się nie przydały. 200 zł to cena jaka możemy zaoferować, kosztowały 80 euro. Odbiór osobisty w Krakowie, ewentualnie w paczce ze sprawdzeniem zawartości (wtedy dolicz koszt podróży). pomoc459@wp.pl podam wtedy numer telefonu i się dogadamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny pierwsza dawka-11.30 o 13 poszła krew i 3 duże skrzepy. o 15 następna dawka, ból okropny. czy brać 3 dawkę?
> i czy mogę wziąć nurofen?


I jak? Ja w takiej sytuacji nie brałam już trzeciej dawki. Wszystko mi się udało. A jak u ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 dni temu wzięłam artrotec, nie było szczególnie boleśnie wtedy.
> Od wczoraj mam niemiłosiernie bolesne skurcze, tak mocne, że mam całe ręce pogryzione z bólów skurczowych.
> Krwawienie nie jest obfite, a takie jak przy miesiączce.
> 
> 
> Czy powinnam się niepokoić? Nie wiem, co robić, bo muszę chodzić na zajęcia, a z drugiej strony nie wiem czy dam radę jutro pójść...... 
> 
> pomocy


Ja tak miałam. Okazało się, że zarodek martwy ciągle siedział w środku. Zorientowałam się dopiero jak oo 3 dniach męczarni wyleciał  :Frown:  wtedy wszystko przeszło. Może idź do lekarza i sprawdź. Żeby ci się coś tam nie zaczęło dziać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tabletek Arthrotec, oryginalne, w blistrach i kartonie. Za 129

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Błagam o radę czy są tu panie którym udało się poronic ciąże bliźniacza po zastosowaniu art ****to 7 tydzień dopiero się dowiedziałam i jestem załamana ,czy jest szansa ze mi się uda ?tabletki posiadam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy macica oczysci sie sama po poronieniu (arthrotec) ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Błagam o radę czy są tu panie którym udało się poronic ciąże bliźniacza po zastosowaniu art ****to 7 tydzień dopiero się dowiedziałam i jestem załamana ,czy jest szansa ze mi się uda ?tabletki posiadam



Jeśli to 7my tydzien to jest duza szansa, ze sie uda. Sprobuj, raczej nie ma znaczenia czy ciaza blizniacza czy pojedyncza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 12 tabletek Arthrotec, oryginalne, w blistrach i kartonie. Za 129


Witam jesli mozesz odezwij sie na werczi221@o2.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Błagam o radę czy są tu panie którym udało się poronic ciąże bliźniacza po zastosowaniu art ****to 7 tydzień dopiero się dowiedziałam i jestem załamana ,czy jest szansa ze mi się uda ?tabletki posiadam



Cześć!
Jak się czujesz? Mówiłaś już swoim najbliższym o ciąży? Dobrze nie być samemu w chwilach trudności. Lepiej też nie działać w emocjach, lęk jest złym doradcą.

----------


## Karolina :)

> 5 dni temu wzięłam artrotec, nie było szczególnie boleśnie wtedy.
> Od wczoraj mam niemiłosiernie bolesne skurcze, tak mocne, że mam całe ręce pogryzione z bólów skurczowych.
> Krwawienie nie jest obfite, a takie jak przy miesiączce.
> 
> 
> Czy powinnam się niepokoić? Nie wiem, co robić, bo muszę chodzić na zajęcia, a z drugiej strony nie wiem czy dam radę jutro pójść...... 
> 
> pomocy


I jak się czujesz? Lepiej idź do ginekologa, nie ryzykuj swoim zdrowiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć!
> Jak się czujesz? Mówiłaś już swoim najbliższym o ciąży? Dobrze nie być samemu w chwilach trudności. Lepiej też nie działać w emocjach, lęk jest złym doradcą.


A jakby pani się czuła na moim miejscu ?jestem po 3 cc zabezpieczałam się pomino tego teraz nosze w sobie bliźniaki ,ciąża zagrasz mojemu życie na tyle ze lekarz odmówił mi prowadzenia ciąży o tak wysokim ryzyku ...pani chyba nie rozumie ze mam trójkę dzieci które mnie potrzebują a ja decydując się donosić te ciąże mogę stracić życie  tym samym moje dzieci zostaną bez matki Wiec proszę te rady zostawić dla siebie

----------


## Karolina :)

> A jakby pani się czuła na moim miejscu ?jestem po 3 cc zabezpieczałam się pomino tego teraz nosze w sobie bliźniaki ,ciąża zagrasz mojemu życie na tyle ze lekarz odmówił mi prowadzenia ciąży o tak wysokim ryzyku ...pani chyba nie rozumie ze mam trójkę dzieci które mnie potrzebują a ja decydując się donosić te ciąże mogę stracić życie  tym samym moje dzieci zostaną bez matki Wiec proszę te rady zostawić dla siebie


Rozumiem Pani obawy, ale może byłoby warto poszukać innego lekarza? Skoro on zostawił Panią samą z tym lękiem i nie skierował Pani do innego specjalisty jest bardzo nieprofesjonalnym lekarzem. Może on po prostu nie ma odpowiedniego doświadczenia. Naprawdę w dzisiejszych czasach mamy duże możliwości, wiedzę i umiejętności aby utrzymać ciąże wysokiego ryzyka, tak aby chronić dzieci i ich matkę. Niech Pani nie obawia się o swoje życie, lekarze na pewno nie pozwolą aby Pani coś się stało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś kto zamawiał tabletki z WHW i nic się nie udało ???
Pytam bo mam straszne wątpliwość i zamieszanie w głowie co jak się nie uda.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś kto zamawiał tabletki z WHW i nic się nie udało ???
> Pytam bo mam straszne wątpliwość i zamieszanie w głowie co jak się nie uda.....


Ja ostatnio zamawiałam, miałam za sobą dwie próby z Arthrotekiem, więc bałam się że znowu się nie uda, tym bardziej że było to już w 10 tygodniu. Po pierwszej dawce nic się nie działo, więc już myślałam że zostanę z ciąża. Po drugiej jak ruszyło, to w pół godziny było po wszystkim, najpierw wody, potem reszta, leciało jak z kranu. Polecam też whw, bo szybko odpowiadają na pytania. Także naprawdę nie martw się na zapas, martwić się można jak się bierze Arthrotek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podaje dawk. . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .
> 601-654*456. B


Polecam . jedyna ktora wyslala zdjecie i nie urwala kontaktu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny lek z polskiej apteki, 20 tabl w pełnym nienaruszonym opakowaniu. Wysyłam za pobraniem, wcześniej wysyłam zdjęcia, możliwość odbioru osobistego na terenie Warszawy. beata.waw89@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tabletek do sprzedania, w blistrze i kartonie. Wyślę zdjecie jakie sibie wymyślisz, wyślę tez za pobraniem. Tanio. Placuszek1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś to zrobię.. Strasznie się boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś to zrobię.. Strasznie się boję


Powodzenia. Który to tydzień, i jakie masz tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio arthrotec  100%orginalny

Mnie już nie będzie potrzebny. 
Więcej info w mailu 
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś to zrobię.. Strasznie się boję


Jak się czujesz? Daj znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy art podziała jeśli ostatnia mies. 17.09 ??? Zestaw z whw utknął w tranzycie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczytaj dział akcje na maszwybor.net. Tam są akcje z zestawem nawet w 15 tc i żadnych krwotoków. A w sprawie paczki to Ci napisałam, skontaktuj się z WHW ( womenhelp.org) - działają sprawniej, i wysyłają do wszystkich województw bez problemu. Wiadomo tylko, że w konsultacji musiałabyś podać niższy tydzień. Ale oczywiście nie namawiam. Twój wybór co  z tym zrobisz, rozwiązanie jest w zasięgu ręki. Ja osobiście nie zdecydowałabym się urodzić po braniu Arthro. Bałabym się że dziecko będzie chore.


Ktos wie co sie dzieje z forum maszwybor?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy art podziała jeśli ostatnia mies. 17.09 ??? Zestaw z whw utknął w tranzycie


Pisałaś do whw w tej sprawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktos wie co sie dzieje z forum maszwybor?


Na ich Facebooku czytałam, że awaria. Jutro ma ruszyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy art podziała jeśli ostatnia mies. 17.09 ??? Zestaw z whw utknął w tranzycie


To 10 tydzień. Jeśli masz dostęp do arthrotecu, warto próbować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam, nadali paczke kolejna nierejestrowana stresuje sie ze kolejna nie dojdzie na czas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałam, nadali paczke kolejna nierejestrowana stresuje sie ze kolejna nie dojdzie na czas


Nierejestrowana powinna przyjść szybciej, jeszcze masz te co najmniej cztery tygodnie czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialam jedna probe z,arth i nie zadziala zamowilam orginalny zestaw z wow, podczas gdy zrobilam drugie podejscie i zadziala zestaw mi wyslali jest w drodze mam linki do sledzenia paczki powinien niedlugo dojsc, jest oplacony zaplacilam 80 euro, jezeli jest ktos zainteresowany odsprzedam jak tylko dostane paczke powinna do 8 dni dojsc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthr. Anna - 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam jedna probe z,arth i nie zadziala zamowilam orginalny zestaw z wow, podczas gdy zrobilam drugie podejscie i zadziala zestaw mi wyslali jest w drodze mam linki do sledzenia paczki powinien niedlugo dojsc, jest oplacony zaplacilam 80 euro, jezeli jest ktos zainteresowany odsprzedam jak tylko dostane paczke powinna do 8 dni dojsc


Czyli Ty juz po? A kiedy wyslali Ci paczke? Moja od 2.11 utknela a teraz czekam na nierejestrowana od piatku...przeraza mnie to. Mozesz sie ze mna skontaktowac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam art... 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ostatnio zamawiałam, miałam za sobą dwie próby z Arthrotekiem, więc bałam się że znowu się nie uda, tym bardziej że było to już w 10 tygodniu. Po pierwszej dawce nic się nie działo, więc już myślałam że zostanę z ciąża. Po drugiej jak ruszyło, to w pół godziny było po wszystkim, najpierw wody, potem reszta, leciało jak z kranu. Polecam też whw, bo szybko odpowiadają na pytania. Także naprawdę nie martw się na zapas, martwić się można jak się bierze Arthrotek


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paczke wyslali w poniedziałek jest rejestrowana, zamawialam z wow, tak jestem po ale przyznam ci szczerze ze nie sadzilam ze art zadziala bo za pierwszym razem sie nie udalo a drugi raz ruszylo dopiero po ostatniej dawce jestem po krwawie i czuje ze juz po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli Ty juz po? A kiedy wyslali Ci paczke? Moja od 2.11 utknela a teraz czekam na nierejestrowana od piatku...przeraza mnie to. Mozesz sie ze mna skkontaktowac?


Poczekaj moze dojdzie do Ciebie , jezeli nie skontaktujemy sie odsprzedam swoje nic nie zarabiajac,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak? Ja w takiej sytuacji nie brałam już trzeciej dawki. Wszystko mi się udało. A jak u ciebie?


Płód wyszedł koło 19. nie brałam już trzeciej dawki. to była niedziela dziś mamy środę i mam dość mocny ból brzucha czały dzień i wyszło ze mnie coś jakby tkanka ze skrzepami koło 5 cm, duże. Czekać aż macica sama się oczyści czy biegiem na łyżeczkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Płód wyszedł koło 19. nie brałam już trzeciej dawki. to była niedziela dziś mamy środę i mam dość mocny ból brzucha czały dzień i wyszło ze mnie coś jakby tkanka ze skrzepami koło 5 cm, duże. Czekać aż macica sama się oczyści czy biegiem na łyżeczkowanie?


Po to właśnie WHO zaleca trzy dawki misoprostolu, żeby nie było problemów z oczyszczaniem. To jest ból nie do wytrzymania, czy mija po tabletce przeciwbólowej? Masz jakieś inne objawy, gorączka, nieprzyjemny zapach z pochwy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po to właśnie WHO zaleca trzy dawki misoprostolu, żeby nie było problemów z oczyszczaniem. To jest ból nie do wytrzymania, czy mija po tabletce przeciwbólowej? Masz jakieś inne objawy, gorączka, nieprzyjemny zapach z pochwy?


Tabetka lekko uśmierza ból. Gorączki nie mam, zapach z pochwy owszem nierzyjemny.doradźcie dziewczyny co teraz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabetka lekko uśmierza ból. Gorączki nie mam, zapach z pochwy owszem nierzyjemny.doradźcie dziewczyny co teraz?


Pędem do lekarza, to mogą być początki infekcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth.lub zestaw Anna tel.781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podzielę się z Wami swoją historią. 
Wpadłam. Od 2 lat nic z nikim, po poprzednim związku jeszcze nie doszłam do siebie. Ale któregoś razu dałam się ponieść emocjom i przespałam się z byłym, który mnie zostawił 2 lata temu, w 5 miesiącu ciąży (zreszta bardzo chciane i wyczekanej). Byłam ze 2 dni przed płodnym (na moje oko) wiec błyskawicznie załatwiłam tabletkę EllaOne, połknęłam 13 godz po stosunku i byłam spokojna. Ale pare dni przed okresem zrobiłam test dla świetego spokoju. Bez wątpienia pozytywny. Byłam załamana. Nie mogłam mieć drugiego dziecka, nie teraz, nie z nim, nie w tej sytuacji. Musiałam narmtychmiast coś z tym zrobic, nim zacznie bić serduszko... Płatność dla WhW została zablokowana przez bank, na szczęście bo w tym samym czasie mama mojej przyjaciółki załatwiła receptę na arthrotec. 30.10 stosunek, 14.11 dowiedziałam się o ciąży. 20.11 o 6 rano wzięłam 4 tabletki. Dreszcze, później lekka gorączka. O 9 2 tabletki i o 9.30 kolejne 2 tabletki (musiałam podzielić bo byłam w pracy, z 4 tabletkami w buzi nie byłam w stanie z nikim rozmawiać). Rdzenie wypluwałam. Pojawił się ból brzucha, w toalecie wypadł ze mnie 1 większy skrzep i poleciała krew, ale bez szału. W zasadzie leciało ze mnie tylko gdy siedziałam w toalecie. Sporo się ruszałam, w końcu byłam w pracy, bez problemu normalnie funkcjonowałam. 0 12 2 tabletki i o 12.30 kolejne 2. Nic się szczególnego nie działo. Pare mniejszych skrzepów, trochę krwi. I koniec! Wieczorem lekkie plamienie. Nocą pare kropel krwi. Drugiego dnia już śluz różowy. Trzeciego nic,czyściutko. Byłam pewna ze się nie udało. 21.11 betaHCG wyniosła 938. Dziś betaHCG po 48 h 396. Udało się. W sobotę powtórzę badanie krwi bo aż nie wierze. I przyjmę pozostałe 8 tabletek bo z pewnością się nie oczyscilam. 
Pisze byście wiedziały ze brak szalonego krwawienia nie oznacza ze się nieudani. To był max 5 tydzień. Może dlatego mało krwi, nie widziałam tez żadnego zarodka ani jaja. Wiem ze to nie koniec bo się nie oczyscilam ale kamień spadł mi z serca...
A i info dla mam karmiących - Ostatnie tabletki przyjęłam o 12.30, o 19 ściągnęłam mleko z piersi i wylałam. Przed 21 nakarmiłam synka piersią i absolutnie nic się nie wydarzyło złego. A bardzo się to obawiałam.
Pozdrawiam! Obym więcej nie musiała tu szukać pomocy....
A

----------


## Karolinaaa

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. tabletki orginalne, osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie . Tabletki bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Odbior osobisty bardz wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia . Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy komuś doszedł w ostatnin czasie zestaw z whw lub wow? Jestem przerażona, że to tyle trwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam jedna probe z,arth i nie zadziala zamowilam orginalny zestaw z wow, podczas gdy zrobilam drugie podejscie i zadziala zestaw mi wyslali jest w drodze mam linki do sledzenia paczki powinien niedlugo dojsc, jest oplacony zaplacilam 80 euro, jezeli jest ktos zainteresowany odsprzedam jak tylko dostane paczke powinna do 8 dni dojsc


hej, ponownie się kontaktuje... słuchaj czy statusy śledzenia zmieniają się u Ciebie? czytałam właśnie post o zatrzymanych wszelkich paczkach z WHW i WOW  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ktoś nie wykorzystał zestawu WHW to chętnie odkupię, odbiór osobisty Warszawa i okolice, Ważne żeby osoba sprzedająca miała zachowaną korespondencję z WHW + oryginalne opakowanie. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli ktoś nie wykorzystał zestawu WHW to chętnie odkupię, odbiór osobisty Warszawa i okolice, Ważne żeby osoba sprzedająca miała zachowaną korespondencję z WHW + oryginalne opakowanie. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin@wp.pl


błędnie wpisałam maila, poprawny mail: kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, ponownie się kontaktuje... słuchaj czy statusy śledzenia zmieniają się u Ciebie? czytałam właśnie post o zatrzymanych wszelkich paczkach z WHW i WOW


Na Facebooku Kobiet w Sieci (w google wpiszcie Kobiety w sieci - aborcja po  polsku) poczytajcie tymi paczkami, trzeba kontaktować się z WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*co z tymi paczkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rowniez pilnie odkupie zestaw prosze o kontakt na malsze13@gmail.com 
najlepiej Warszawa i okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z whw już nie potrzebuje zapłaciłam 80 euro.Dolnośląskie okolice Legnicy mail hiidery@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktos wie co sie dzieje z forum maszwybor?


Forum maszwybor.net już działa, zapraszamy wszystkich szukających rzetelnych informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam na usg po nie udanej próbie a art. to 6 tydzień. pierwszy dzień ostatniej miesiączki 12.10.2017. widać pęcherzyk, jest spłaszczony i podłużny, widac też to jajeczko żółciowe ale brak zarodka, mam się zgłosić za 10 dni.. jak myślicie pojawi się zarodek ? lekarz powiedział, że mam już nie brać tych tabletek bo sobie tylko pogorsze... prosze niech ktoś mnie pocieszy i napisze, ze to ciąża nie pojdzie dalej... tak się boje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> byłam na usg po nie udanej próbie a art. to 6 tydzień. pierwszy dzień ostatniej miesiączki 12.10.2017. widać pęcherzyk, jest spłaszczony i podłużny, widac też to jajeczko żółciowe ale brak zarodka, mam się zgłosić za 10 dni.. jak myślicie pojawi się zarodek ? lekarz powiedział, że mam już nie brać tych tabletek bo sobie tylko pogorsze... prosze niech ktoś mnie pocieszy i napisze, ze to ciąża nie pojdzie dalej... tak się boje


Zrób dwa razy badanie beta hcg w dwudniowym odstępie czasu, będziesz wiedziała co z ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrób dwa razy badanie beta hcg w dwudniowym odstępie czasu, będziesz wiedziała co z ciążą.


Jest jakis sposob zeby on sie nie pojawil.... Nie liczac tabletek bo po tej nie udanej probie sie ich boje :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest jakis sposob zeby on sie nie pojawil.... Nie liczac tabletek bo po tej nie udanej probie sie ich boje :/


Zestaw z WHW, bezpieczniejszy i skuteczniejszy niż Arthrotek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art.hro.tec - 200 zl
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartości przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab.letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka .. moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imiem 6.01645.456. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie art....792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. tabletki orginalne, osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie . Tabletki bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Odbior osobisty bardz wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia . Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos mi powe czy jezeli jest pecherzyk i jakis pecherzyk zoltkowy a nie ma zarodka to sie pojawi? Nie udalo sie z art! 7tydzien. Co zamiast art zeby nie pojawil sie zarodek. Mam sporadyczny brazowy sluz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tab.letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka .. moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imiem 6.01645.456. B


Bardzo mila babeczka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art.nie podziałal.boje sie ze nie zdaze z whw.czy ktos ma do odsprzedania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletek cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 795.907.144 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletek cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci  795.907.144 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23:00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art.nie podziałal.boje sie ze nie zdaze z whw.czy ktos ma do odsprzedania?


Chcesz jeszcze tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupilam juz,czekam na przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podzielę się z Wami swoją historią. 
> Wpadłam. Od 2 lat nic z nikim, po poprzednim związku jeszcze nie doszłam do siebie. Ale któregoś razu dałam się ponieść emocjom i przespałam się z byłym, który mnie zostawił 2 lata temu, w 5 miesiącu ciąży (zreszta bardzo chciane i wyczekanej). Byłam ze 2 dni przed płodnym (na moje oko) wiec błyskawicznie załatwiłam tabletkę EllaOne, połknęłam 13 godz po stosunku i byłam spokojna. Ale pare dni przed okresem zrobiłam test dla świetego spokoju. Bez wątpienia pozytywny. Byłam załamana. Nie mogłam mieć drugiego dziecka, nie teraz, nie z nim, nie w tej sytuacji. Musiałam narmtychmiast coś z tym zrobic, nim zacznie bić serduszko... Płatność dla WhW została zablokowana przez bank, na szczęście bo w tym samym czasie mama mojej przyjaciółki załatwiła receptę na arthrotec. 30.10 stosunek, 14.11 dowiedziałam się o ciąży. 20.11 o 6 rano wzięłam 4 tabletki. Dreszcze, później lekka gorączka. O 9 2 tabletki i o 9.30 kolejne 2 tabletki (musiałam podzielić bo byłam w pracy, z 4 tabletkami w buzi nie byłam w stanie z nikim rozmawiać). Rdzenie wypluwałam. Pojawił się ból brzucha, w toalecie wypadł ze mnie 1 większy skrzep i poleciała krew, ale bez szału. W zasadzie leciało ze mnie tylko gdy siedziałam w toalecie. Sporo się ruszałam, w końcu byłam w pracy, bez problemu normalnie funkcjonowałam. 0 12 2 tabletki i o 12.30 kolejne 2. Nic się szczególnego nie działo. Pare mniejszych skrzepów, trochę krwi. I koniec! Wieczorem lekkie plamienie. Nocą pare kropel krwi. Drugiego dnia już śluz różowy. Trzeciego nic,czyściutko. Byłam pewna ze się nie udało. 21.11 betaHCG wyniosła 938. Dziś betaHCG po 48 h 396. Udało się. W sobotę powtórzę badanie krwi bo aż nie wierze. I przyjmę pozostałe 8 tabletek bo z pewnością się nie oczyscilam. 
> Pisze byście wiedziały ze brak szalonego krwawienia nie oznacza ze się nieudani. To był max 5 tydzień. Może dlatego mało krwi, nie widziałam tez żadnego zarodka ani jaja. Wiem ze to nie koniec bo się nie oczyscilam ale kamień spadł mi z serca...
> A i info dla mam karmiących - Ostatnie tabletki przyjęłam o 12.30, o 19 ściągnęłam mleko z piersi i wylałam. Przed 21 nakarmiłam synka piersią i absolutnie nic się nie wydarzyło złego. A bardzo się to obawiałam.
> Pozdrawiam! Obym więcej nie musiała tu szukać pomocy....
> A


serce bije w 21 dobie po zapłodnieniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> serce bije w 21 dobie po zapłodnieniu


Proszę o podanie wiarygodnego źródła powyższej informacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

21 doba po zapłodnieniu, czyli właśnie około szóstego tygodnia ciąży. Koleżanka napisała, że była w piątym, więc po co ten komentarz? Poza tym na początku to żadne "serce" tylko mała rureczka tłocząca krew. Wystarczy obejrzeć jakikolwiek dokument o embriogenezie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. tabletki orginalne, osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie . Tabletki bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Odbior osobisty bardz wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia . Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczynki, jest tu ktoś jeszcze? 
Mam problem.. jestem w 9 tygodniu ciąży, godzinę temu zdążyłam 4 tabletki arthrotecu forte, bo tylko taki moglam załatwić z sprawdzonego źródła, doustnie pod język. Pomijając fakt że wypaliło mi to trochę tam  :Frown:  ale trudno 
Następna dawkę wezmę o 19 też 4 tabletki doustnie. Myślicie że zadziała? Ile mam 
trzymać te tabletki żeby mi nic nie zrobiły?
Jak mocnych skurczy mogę się spodziewać w 9 tyg? Ile czasu będę krwawiła mniej więcej? 
Wiem że każda kobieta inaczej Ale jestem już tak zdesperowana że nie wiem co mam robić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczynki, jest tu ktoś jeszcze? 
> Mam problem.. jestem w 9 tygodniu ciąży, godzinę temu zdążyłam 4 tabletki arthrotecu forte, bo tylko taki moglam załatwić z sprawdzonego źródła, doustnie pod język. Pomijając fakt że wypaliło mi to trochę tam  ale trudno 
> Następna dawkę wezmę o 19 też 4 tabletki doustnie. Myślicie że zadziała? Ile mam 
> trzymać te tabletki żeby mi nic nie zrobiły?
> Jak mocnych skurczy mogę się spodziewać w 9 tyg? Ile czasu będę krwawiła mniej więcej? 
> Wiem że każda kobieta inaczej Ale jestem już tak zdesperowana że nie wiem co mam robić...


Odpowiedzi na te wszystkie pytania są na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpowiedzi na te wszystkie pytania są na maszwybor.net


Warto się jeszcze zastanowić, aborcja to wcale nie jest rozwiązanie problemu. Przecież można oddać dziecko do adopcji.

Pozdrawiam,
Teresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś jeszcze? Pomocy! 
Odkupie oryginalny lek arthrotec, 12 tabletek, które są potrzebne, by poronić. Najlepiej ma przesyłkę, bo nie spodziewam się, aby któraś z was mieszkala blisko mojej miejscowości. Jestem w 5/6 tygodniu ciąży, mam 17 lat, to była wpadka z chłopakiem. Bardzo mocno się boję. Dała bym radę, jednak nie mogę, ponieważ mam depresję i biorę leki, przez które dziecko w 100% urodzi się chore, a ja boję się o jego życie i to, że życie tego dziecka nie było by normalne.  Kontakt na nr: 730249448 lub e-mail: paula56798231@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie jest to jedyne rozwiązanie... jestem za młoda, nie poradzę sobie z ciąża a dziecku nie chciałabym robić tak mocnej krzywdy oddając je do adopcji... moim zdaniem, jeżeli jakaś kobieta wie że nie da sobie rady, nie będzie miała na to środków ani nie będzie miała żadnego wsparcia, to po co ma rodzić dziecko  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś jeszcze? Pomocy! 
> Odkupie oryginalny lek arthrotec, 12 tabletek, które są potrzebne, by poronić. Najlepiej ma przesyłkę, bo nie spodziewam się, aby któraś z was mieszkala blisko mojej miejscowości. Jestem w 5/6 tygodniu ciąży, mam 17 lat, to była wpadka z chłopakiem. Bardzo mocno się boję. Dała bym radę, jednak nie mogę, ponieważ mam depresję i biorę leki, przez które dziecko w 100% urodzi się chore, a ja boję się o jego życie i to, że życie tego dziecka nie było by normalne.  Kontakt na nr: 730249448 lub e-mail: paula56798231@wp.pl


Możesz napisać sms pod ten numer 500306322 i się zapytać. Ma arthrotec forte. Paczka za pobraniem, kurier dpd. Nie przestrasz się, bo tabletki są owinięte jakimś ciuchem. W nim musisz szukać 12 arthrotecow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz napisać sms pod ten numer 500306322 i się zapytać. Ma arthrotec forte. Paczka za pobraniem, kurier dpd. Nie przestrasz się, bo tabletki są owinięte jakimś ciuchem. W nim musisz szukać 12 arthrotecow.


Czy to jest sprawdzone źródło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to jest sprawdzone źródło?


Ja sama zamówiłam i właśnie mam w ustach arthrotec od nich  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja sama zamówiłam i właśnie mam w ustach arthrotec od nich


Matko... Pisz mi jak poszlo. Pisałaś do nich tylko sms czy też dzwoniłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Matko... Pisz mi jak poszlo. Pisałaś do nich tylko sms czy też dzwoniłaś?


Znalazłam ich na ogłaszamy24. Napisali że kontakt tylko sms. W ciągu 2 dni już miałam przesyłkę u siebie a zapłaciłam 139 więc chyba nie tak dużo jak niektóre dziewczyny :/ jestem po 2 dawce i lekko mnie brzusio pobolewa mam nadzieję ogromną że się uda... myślałam że tutaj nikt nie zagląda już  :Embarrassment:  
A tak na marginesie jestem młodsza od Ciebie o rok i też wpadlam :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znalazłam ich na ogłaszamy24. Napisali że kontakt tylko sms. W ciągu 2 dni już miałam przesyłkę u siebie a zapłaciłam 139 więc chyba nie tak dużo jak niektóre dziewczyny :/ jestem po 2 dawce i lekko mnie brzusio pobolewa mam nadzieję ogromną że się uda... myślałam że tutaj nikt nie zagląda już  
> A tak na marginesie jestem młodsza od Ciebie o rok i też wpadlam :/


Przypadkowo znalazłam tą stronę i pomyślałam że napiszę... Napisałam sms ale nikt nie odpisuje. Mogłabyś podam mi swój nr telefonu? Napisze sms a potem mogły byśmy pisać w jakiejś aplikacji (np whatsapp jeśli boisz się na messenger)
Trzymam kciuki, bo bardzo się boję że nie dam rady znaleźć konkretnego, dobrego źródła...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla mnie jest to jedyne rozwiązanie... jestem za młoda, nie poradzę sobie z ciąża a dziecku nie chciałabym robić tak mocnej krzywdy oddając je do adopcji... moim zdaniem, jeżeli jakaś kobieta wie że nie da sobie rady, nie będzie miała na to środków ani nie będzie miała żadnego wsparcia, to po co ma rodzić dziecko


Oddanie dziecka do adopcji nie jest dla niego krzywdą, ale szczęściem, bo może żyć, rozwijać się, kochać i być kochanym. Wiele małżeństw z utęsknieniem wyczekuje potomstwa. Poprzez oddanie dziecka do adopcji dajesz szczęście nie tylko dziecku, ale też jego adopcyjnym rodzicom.
Zastanów się proszę,
Pozdrawiam,
Teresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy możliwe ze jestem w ciąży jeśli zrobilam 3 testy w dzień spodziewanej miesiączki a one wyszły negatywne ¿ dodam ze dwa tyg przed miałam mega gorączkę jakiś wirus bralam dużo gripexu witaminy c potem doszedł antybiotyk otyk zastanawiał się bo raczej zawsze było regularnie a tu juz 3 dni nic dopiero piersi zaczynają bolec jak na okres.??? Miała którąś taki przypadek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy komuś doszedł w ostatnin czasie zestaw z whw lub wow? Jestem przerażona, że to tyle trwa


Czekam juz,dwa tygodnie tez mam coraz wiecej obaw czy dojda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem w 3 tyg czy moge zazyc tabletki, czyona to za wczesnie. Ciaza,jest na pewnoraz, jestem pewna. Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz kiedy tzn, w ktorym tyg najwczesniej mozna zazyc tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam za bledy wina tel, jeszcze raz napisze czy tabletki w 3tygodniu zadzialaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tabletek na sprzedaż. Kupiłam, ale dostałam okres. Nie drogo. placuszek1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale zrozum dziewczyno podstawową kwestię, wow sprzedaje zestawy kobietom w potrzebie i tym im pomagają ja chcę zrobić dokładnie to samo!!! Jesteś prolife? To co tu robisz? Karma wraca? Mam taką nadzieję,teraz ja pomogę komuś,kiedyś ktoś mi. 
> Jakby przesyłki dochodziły na czas nie było by takich sytuacji.
> Żal mi ciebie,jeśli myślisz,że taaak się zwbogacę,napisz do wow że taaak się wzbogacają całe 80euro no zbrodnia.
> Mam nadzieję,że kiedyś bedziesz w potrzebie i nie otrzymasz tej paczki tak jak ja nie otrzymałam.
> Myślę,że dla kobiety z wpadką nie ma różnicy czy pieniądze za jej ratunek otrzyma wow czy ja,ważne że nie pozostanie w niechcianej ciąży.
> Czep się sprzedawców,bo oni na tym zarabiają stale,mi się po prostu trafiła okazja.
> Ciekawe czy gdybyś była teraz w ciąży i na now potrzebowała paczki z wow byś tak szczekała? i się mnie czepiała?
> Jak sama potrzebowałaś pomocy z wow to im robiłaś wyrzuty że śmiom za to brać pieniądze? bo jak to tak płacić za tbl poronne? kto to słyszał?!!


Masz moze jeszcze zestaw z wow???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie odkupie zestaw z wow..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szybko odkupie zestaw z wow....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam za bledy wina tel, jeszcze raz napisze czy tabletki w 3tygodniu zadzialaja


Ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki, kiedy była twoja? Jak potwierdziłas ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 listopada, 3-testy i usg, dokaldnie wiem kiedy zaszlam... :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 listopad, 3 testy i usg i tylko jeden stosunek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciążę liczymy od ostatniej miesiączki, kiedy była twoja? Jak potwierdziłas ciążę?


5 listopad, 3 testy i usg

----------


## marczak

mózg w telefonie jak cierp z ukrainy, który nie wie nic sam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 listopada, 3-testy i usg, dokaldnie wiem kiedy zaszlam...


U mnie zadziałało dokładnie  21 dni po stosunku. Im szybciej tym lepiej. Nie bolało bardzo i krwawienie znośne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotek za 175zl z wysyłka pobraniowa. Placuszek1987@wp.pl w blistrze, kartoniku i z ulotka.

----------


## kuba244

odkupie zestaw WHW deadmau555@interia.eu !!

----------


## kuba244

> Chcesz jeszcze tabletki ?


odkupie ! deadmau555@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu jakaś rzetelna osoba, która posiada ten zestaw do odkupienia ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może się komuś przydać posiadam 1 op. 694432858

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może się komuś przydać posiadam 1 op. 694432858


 Arthrotec ¿?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu jakaś rzetelna osoba, która posiada ten zestaw do odkupienia ????


A czemu sama nie zamówisz od WHW? Oszczędzasz sobie wtedy martwienie się czy ktoś cię nie oszuka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy 8tabletek arth starczu w 7/8tyg. Za pierwszym razem 12nie dalo rady ale nie bylo widac zarodka byl sam pecherzyk. Teraz pojawil sie zarodek i chce sib go pozbyc... Zrobic zeby go nie bylo... Pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć, 
czy ktoś może zamawiał teraz tabletki z wow? pierwszy zestaw został wysłany 9.11.2017 a kolejny 29.11.2017 - niestety żadna z przesyłek nie opuściła jeszcze Indii  :Frown:  

czy ma ktoś do sprzedania cały zestaw? jestem w 9 tygodniu więc chyba na Arthrotec już za późno - czy ktoś próbował?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć, 
> czy ktoś może zamawiał teraz tabletki z wow? pierwszy zestaw został wysłany 9.11.2017 a kolejny 29.11.2017 - niestety żadna z przesyłek nie opuściła jeszcze Indii  
> 
> czy ma ktoś do sprzedania cały zestaw? jestem w 9 tygodniu więc chyba na Arthrotec już za późno - czy ktoś próbował?


Znam  takie przypadki że udało się w 9 tyg także można wziąść każdy organizm jest  inny ale do 12 tyg można Arthrotec wziąść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć, 
> czy ktoś może zamawiał teraz tabletki z wow? pierwszy zestaw został wysłany 9.11.2017 a kolejny 29.11.2017 - niestety żadna z przesyłek nie opuściła jeszcze Indii  
> 
> czy ma ktoś do sprzedania cały zestaw? jestem w 9 tygodniu więc chyba na Arthrotec już za późno - czy ktoś próbował?


Dziewczyny czekające na zestaw od wow albo WHW są zalogowane na forum maszwybor.net. Tutaj ich raczej mało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy 8tabletek arth starczu w 7/8tyg. Za pierwszym razem 12nie dalo rady ale nie bylo widac zarodka byl sam pecherzyk. Teraz pojawil sie zarodek i chce sib go pozbyc... Zrobic zeby go nie bylo... Pomocy


Osiem tabletek może być za mało. Powinnaś mieć co najmniej 12. Nie lepiej zamówić zestaw? Pewniejszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, dziewczyny. W środę zrobiłam test, kilkukrotnie, wyszedł pozytywny. W piątek wzięłam a, wg zaleceń, to jest 4 tabletki pod język, co trzy godziny. Tabletki rozpuszczały się szybciej niż w 30 minut, więc rdzenie po prostu wypluwałam, a całą resztę połykałam. Po pierwszej dawce nie odczuwałam praktycznie nic, krótko po zażyciu drugiej zaczęły się skurcze, krwawienie, gorączka około 37,5 i standardowo dreszcze plus osłabienie, ale ogólnie było znośnie. Krwawiłam razem około 6 do 7 godzin, skrzepy były dosyć obfite, ale nie było ich wiele, później raczej plamienie niż typowe krwawienie, ale skurcze utrzymywały się całą noc. Wczoraj popołudniem czułam się już prawie normalnie fizycznie. Mam do Was pytanie, większość skrzepów wyleciała po prostu "na toalecie", więc nie byłam w stanie zauważyć pęcherzyka/galaretki, o których tutaj piszecie. Czy mimo to, mogę czuć się bezpieczna? Po jakim czasie test ciążowy będzie wiarygodny - czy to naprawdę aż dwa tygodnie? Jutro będę rejestrować wizytę u ginekologa i nie do końca wiem, co mam jej powiedzieć, będę wdzięczna za jakieś wskazówki od tych z Was, które są już po. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, dziewczyny. W środę zrobiłam test, kilkukrotnie, wyszedł pozytywny. W piątek wzięłam a, wg zaleceń, to jest 4 tabletki pod język, co trzy godziny. Tabletki rozpuszczały się szybciej niż w 30 minut, więc rdzenie po prostu wypluwałam, a całą resztę połykałam. Po pierwszej dawce nie odczuwałam praktycznie nic, krótko po zażyciu drugiej zaczęły się skurcze, krwawienie, gorączka około 37,5 i standardowo dreszcze plus osłabienie, ale ogólnie było znośnie. Krwawiłam razem około 6 do 7 godzin, skrzepy były dosyć obfite, ale nie było ich wiele, później raczej plamienie niż typowe krwawienie, ale skurcze utrzymywały się całą noc. Wczoraj popołudniem czułam się już prawie normalnie fizycznie. Mam do Was pytanie, większość skrzepów wyleciała po prostu "na toalecie", więc nie byłam w stanie zauważyć pęcherzyka/galaretki, o których tutaj piszecie. Czy mimo to, mogę czuć się bezpieczna? Po jakim czasie test ciążowy będzie wiarygodny - czy to naprawdę aż dwa tygodnie? Jutro będę rejestrować wizytę u ginekologa i nie do końca wiem, co mam jej powiedzieć, będę wdzięczna za jakieś wskazówki od tych z Was, które są już po. 
> Pozdrawiam


Test ciążowy może wychodzić pozytywny nawet do pięciu tygodni po aborcji, więc nie ma sensu go robić. Zamiast ginekologa możesz sobie zrobić dwa badania beta hcg w dwudniowym odstępie. Jeśli wartość spadnie to znaczy że ciąża przerwana. A nie krwawisz już wcale?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jakieś sporadyczne plamienia, ale nie ma mowy, żeby nazwać to krwawieniem, wczoraj jedynie zobaczyłam jeszcze jeden skrzep. Rozmawiałam ze znajomą, która używała tych samych tabletek, mówiła że przy na tyle wczesnej ciąży jest możliwe, że oczyściło się to tak szybko, biorąc pod uwagę intensywność tego 6-godzinnego krwawienia. Dodam też, że standardowo miesiączki przechodzą beż żadnych dolegliwości i z bardzo słabym krwawieniem. Jaki jest okres oczekiwania na wynik beta-hCG? Dostaję je tego samego dnia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam jakieś sporadyczne plamienia, ale nie ma mowy, żeby nazwać to krwawieniem, wczoraj jedynie zobaczyłam jeszcze jeden skrzep. Rozmawiałam ze znajomą, która używała tych samych tabletek, mówiła że przy na tyle wczesnej ciąży jest możliwe, że oczyściło się to tak szybko, biorąc pod uwagę intensywność tego 6-godzinnego krwawienia. Dodam też, że standardowo miesiączki przechodzą beż żadnych dolegliwości i z bardzo słabym krwawieniem. Jaki jest okres oczekiwania na wynik beta-hCG? Dostaję je tego samego dnia?


Zależy od laboratorium,ale często są tego samego dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znam  takie przypadki że udało się w 9 tyg także można wziąść każdy organizm jest  inny ale do 12 tyg można Arthrotec wziąść.


a jak były stosowane dopochwowo czy pod język przez 30 min - w częstotliwości 4 tabletki po 3 godziny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy na to forum jeszcze ktoś zagląda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny proszę o pomoc!!20-11 powinnam dostac miesiaczki ..zrobilam dwa testy-wynik pozytywny..załamałam się.gdyz mam dwoje dzieci.mlodszy synek ma zaledwie 10miesiecy..z partnerem zabezpieczamy się .Pierwszy raz zdarzyło się że pękła nam prezerwatywa..po 9dniach zrobiłam dwa testy. .wynik pozytywny.Udalo nam się zakupić arthrotec forte,który zazylam doustnie i dopochwowo łącznie 20tabletek.mialam lekkie skurcze i krwawienie które trwało niespełna dobę..wczoraj zastanawiałam się czy nie spróbować ponownie  znastepna dawka..
Dzis rano po przebudzeniu zobaczyłam krew ..weszłam pod prysznic i poczułam że "coś"że mnie wypadło.nie był to skrzep .tylko taka jakby twarda,ciemna galaretka długości może 2/3cm i około 1cm średnicy..nie odczuwałam przy tym żadnego bólu.ani skurczy..zaczęłam krwawić na brązowo.a teraz znów krwawienie ustało..nie wiem co robić ??czy to było to??
Dodam że od około 3dni miałam wzdęty brzuch ,myslalam ze boli mnie zoladek., że to niestrawność po jedzeniu.ale ból rozchodził się na boki.czulam się jakbym miala "kolkę"?.zazywalam krople żołądkowe i smekte...no a dziś rano przydarzyło mi się to co powyżej..Jestem spanikowana bo nie wiem co się dzieje...czy to po tabletkach..i czy dzisiaj nastąpiło poronienie???dziewczyny pomóżcie!!!bo normalnie od zmysłów odchodzę.. 
Pozdrawiam.Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jak były stosowane dopochwowo czy pod język przez 30 min - w częstotliwości 4 tabletki po 3 godziny?


Pod język i rdzeń wypluć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny proszę o pomoc!!20-11 powinnam dostac miesiaczki ..zrobilam dwa testy-wynik pozytywny..załamałam się.gdyz mam dwoje dzieci.mlodszy synek ma zaledwie 10miesiecy..z partnerem zabezpieczamy się .Pierwszy raz zdarzyło się że pękła nam prezerwatywa..po 9dniach zrobiłam dwa testy. .wynik pozytywny.Udalo nam się zakupić arthrotec forte,który zazylam doustnie i dopochwowo łącznie 20tabletek.mialam lekkie skurcze i krwawienie które trwało niespełna dobę..wczoraj zastanawiałam się czy nie spróbować ponownie  znastepna dawka..
> Dzis rano po przebudzeniu zobaczyłam krew ..weszłam pod prysznic i poczułam że "coś"że mnie wypadło.nie był to skrzep .tylko taka jakby twarda,ciemna galaretka długości może 2/3cm i około 1cm średnicy..nie odczuwałam przy tym żadnego bólu.ani skurczy..zaczęłam krwawić na brązowo.a teraz znów krwawienie ustało..nie wiem co robić ??czy to było to??
> Dodam że od około 3dni miałam wzdęty brzuch ,myslalam ze boli mnie zoladek., że to niestrawność po jedzeniu.ale ból rozchodził się na boki.czulam się jakbym miala "kolkę"?.zazywalam krople żołądkowe i smekte...no a dziś rano przydarzyło mi się to co powyżej..Jestem spanikowana bo nie wiem co się dzieje...czy to po tabletkach..i czy dzisiaj nastąpiło poronienie???dziewczyny pomóżcie!!!bo normalnie od zmysłów odchodzę.. 
> Pozdrawiam.Ania


Skąd ktoś przez internet może zgadnąć co się w twojej macicy dzieje. Idź na badania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadka, niechciana ciaża? Zadzwon na pewno CI pomoge. Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, ginekolog z wieloletnim doświadczeniem. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadka, niechciana ciąża? Polecam p.Darka(ginekolog, położnik) bardzo rzeczowy i merytoryczny lekarz, wypisał mi recete na Arthrotec ktory sobie wylupiłam i juz jestem po udanym zabiegu. podaje numer jakby ktos potrzebował pomocy  502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd ktoś przez internet może zgadnąć co się w twojejaejcicy dzieje. Idź na badania


Co ty nie powiesz??jeśli masz zamiar mnie hejtowac to daruj sobie i się nie udzielaj...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zależy od laboratorium,ale często są tego samego dnia


Ja miałam tak samo. Byłam w 5 tyg. Pożądne krwawienie zaczęło się 4 dni po zazyciu(w dniu zażycia tylko kilkugodzinne krwawienie). Ale wiedziałam ze się udalobo robiłam betaHCG i spadało (dzień po zażyciu Arth 948, 48godz później już 396). Krew pobierałam w Laboratorium Diagnostyka i wynik online 2 godziny po pobraniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie oryginalny arthrotec , z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia i platnością przy odbiorze ? Jest tu ktoś uczciwy ? Dziewczyny macie jakieś namiary ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam tak samo. Byłam w 5 tyg. Pożądne krwawienie zaczęło się 4 dni po zazyciu(w dniu zażycia tylko kilkugodzinne krwawienie). Ale wiedziałam ze się udalobo robiłam betaHCG i spadało (dzień po zażyciu Arth 948, 48godz później już 396). Krew pobierałam w Laboratorium Diagnostyka i wynik online 2 godziny po pobraniu.



Dziękuję za odpowiedź, troszkę mnie uspokoiłaś. Byłaś u ginekologa? Wszystko samo dobrze się oczyściło, czy może potrzebowałaś dodatkowych zabiegów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z WOW
Za pobraniem z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci
Gaj.renata@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U kogo lub gdzie mogę kupić Arthrotec w pobliżu Siedlec? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź.


Ja mieszkam niedaleko zamowilam dwa zestawy na wszelki wypadek tabletki z wow we wtorek maja byc u mnie sledze przesylke wstrzymaj sie do piatku czwartu, jezeli zadziala jednen od razu to ci sprzedam, zamowilam dwa bo znajoma miała problemy z Arthrotec ją wzięła 3 opakowania i nie dostała krwawienia bałam się ze nie zadziala art i zamowilam z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź, troszkę mnie uspokoiłaś. Byłaś u ginekologa? Wszystko samo dobrze się oczyściło, czy może potrzebowałaś dodatkowych zabiegów?


Nie byłam u ginekologa. Na łyżeczkowanie i tak bym się nie zgodziła, miałam po porodzie - koszmar...
20.11 zazylam Arth, krwawienie samo zaczęło się w zasadzie 25.11 i krwawiłam 6 dni. Żywo czerwona krew z małymi skrzepami. Teraz nic już nie leci, nic nie boli. Zakładam wiec ze się oczyscilam sama. Krwawienie pewnie krótkie bo to wczesna ciąża, byłam 3 dni po terminie spodziewanej miesiączki.
Początkowo myślałam ze się nie udało. Ale po badaniach krwi wiedziałam ze w ciąży już nie jestem, miałam plan zażyć pozostałe 8 tabletek żeby się oczyścic. Ale samo ruszyło.

Nie czekaj i się nie zastanawiaj, rób badania krwi! Wszystko będzie jasne  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę że sprawdzeniem zawartości lub spotkam się osobiście Tel 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadka, niechciana ciąża? Polecam p.Darka(ginekolog, położnik) bardzo rzeczowy i merytoryczny lekarz, wypisał mi recete na Arthrotec ktory sobie wylupiłam i juz jestem po udanym zabiegu. podaje numer jakby ktos potrzebował pomocy 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku moge odsprzedac 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam orginalny art kupiony w aptece. Mi już raczej się nie przyda.
Korzystna cena. Potrzebujesz pisz na maila dogadamy się. 
stec33@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu jeszcze ktos, dziewczyny zaczol mi sie wczoraj 4 tydzien siedze z tabletkami w buzi wlasnie z wow, w razie co mam drugi zestaw gdyby sie nie udało, martwie sie tylko czy to. Nielilly za wczesnie 27 mialam krwawienie implantacyjne tak jakby zarodek dopiero sie zagniezdal, na drugi dzien dwa testy i juz byla kreska ale wiedzialam kiedy zaszlam bylo to 14 od razu zamowilam zastawy na wszelki wypadek i tak sie stalo ciaza....tylko teraz sie boje czy w 4 tym tygodniu zadzialaja.... czy to nie za wczesnie, miala ktoras z was tak ze tak wcześnie i sie nie udalo. Odezwijcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.Nie wiem czy ktos tu jeszcze czyta wpisy ale postanowilam opisać jak u mnie było.Wiadomo test ,dwie kreski,panika -Boze nieeee ,szósty raz!!!!!Mąż troche bardziej ,,trzezwo ,,myślał zaczął czytać a mianowicie pisały dziewczyny tak: codziennnie przez tydzień 10 tabletek najlepiej rano witaminy C musujacej plus zioła( wieksza ilosc dziennie niz jest na opakowaniu)lisc maliny ,ruta( obrzydliwa ,gorzka ale pilam) szałwia ,tymianek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytaj wyżej:tymianek -mozesz tez ssac tabletki na gardlo i po takim ,,podłożu,,tabletki arthrotec ( niestety jest na receptę)4szt .pod jezyk za trzy godziny 4szt i za 3 h nastepne 4szt.(12szt przez 9h)rdzen wypluj.Udalo się !!!!Bylam w 4 tyg.Po oststniej dawce biegunka lekkie skurcze i chyba wtedy poszlo.Zrobilam test po 3 dniach i druga kreska byla juz blada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny tez mialyscie takie zawroty glowy  podczas brania tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak i dreszcze tez były dlaczego lepiej wziąć na noc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzielam zestaw z wow , 17.30 druga dawka a krwawienia jeszcze nie ma, no martwię sie troche

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli orginalne z wow to sie nie martw czsami yrzeba czasu ,kazda z nas inaczej reaguje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli orginalne tabletki to sie nie martw ,kazda inaczej reaguje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję no nic czekam dalej tabletki orginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję no nic czekam dalej tabletki orginalne


Bądź dużo w ruchu to pomaga macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadka, niechciana ciąża? Polecam p.Darka(ginekolog, położnik) bardzo rzeczowy i merytoryczny lekarz, wypisał mi recete na Arthrotec ktory sobie wylupiłam i juz jestem po udanym zabiegu. podaje numer jakby ktos potrzebował pomocy 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję no nic czekam dalej tabletki orginalne


No spokojnie i daj znać.Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale ja oporna druga dawka z wow  o 17.30 i nic no martwic sie zaczynam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja oporna druga dawka z wow  o 17.30 i nic no martwic sie zaczynam


A jak potwierdziłas ciążę i kiedy miałaś ostatni okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okres mialam 5 listopada zrobilam dwa testy i bylam w piatek u gin, no dalej nic zaczynam sie martwic nawet czuje sie dobrze a nie powinnam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

etki poronne cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletek cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Okres mialam 5 listopada zrobilam dwa testy i bylam w piatek u gin, no dalej nic zaczynam sie martwic nawet czuje sie dobrze a nie powinnam


Jak okres miałaś piątego listopada? To kiedy zamówiłaś zestaw jak na niego czeka się dwa , trzy tygodnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Okres mialam 5 listopada zrobilam dwa testy i bylam w piatek u gin, no dalej nic zaczynam sie martwic nawet czuje sie dobrze a nie powinnam


Właśnie też miałam pisać, że laska coś tu ściemnia. W czwartym tygodniu nie sposób robić aborcji z wow, można się co dopiero zabierac za zamawianie zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14 listopada mialam stosunek od razu wiedzialam ze zajde, czulam to dni plodne zestaw zamowilam od razu 16 listopada doszedl w piatek ten co minal, od wczoraj zaczelam ru i dzis miso

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 14 listopada mialam stosunek od razu wiedzialam ze zajde, czulam to dni plodne zestaw zamowilam od razu 16 listopada doszedl w piatek ten co minal, od wczoraj zaczelam ru i dzis miso


Ile dokładnie ci szedł, bo ja też czekam, wysłano 18 i ciągle w Mumbaj...jaki miałaś następny komunikat? I po jakim czasie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szedl 16 dni od razu otrzymałam wwiadomość jak pieniazki im doszły ze wyslano, pozniej nr nadania i sledzilam przesylke , pisze wam prawde martwie sie. Jak nic..moze moglam odczekac tydzien ale pisalam do nich podobno nie ma znaczenia ile tyg...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szedl 16 dni od razu otrzymałam wwiadomość jak pieniazki im doszły ze wyslano, pozniej nr nadania i sledzilam przesylke , pisze wam prawde martwie sie. Jak nic..moze moglam odczekac tydzien ale pisalam do nich podobno nie ma znaczenia ile tyg...


Nie ma znaczenia. Może wcale nie jesteś w ciąży, albo to pozamaciczna. Jakie miałaś dzisiaj objawy po tabletkach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Delikatne skurcze i mdlosci ...ostatnie dwie tabl biorę o 21, tak jak napisali z womenonweb, najpierw ru, na drugi dzien 4miso za 4 godz dwie i dwie zostawic w razie czego no i czekam 30min i biore, brzuch boli naprawde bardzo delikatnie... krwawienia zero, pisalam donich nie odpisuja ....a sie martwie moze te dwie ostatnie przyjac dopchwowo? W ciazy jestem piersi bola bardzo robilam testytest i usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mowicie ,ze sciemnia ? Ale po co?Jakiś procent nas kobiet jest odporna na,, te,,tabletki(niejeden raz o tym czytalam), nie chcę ,,wrozyć,,ale może akurat ,,tu,, tak jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Delikatne skurcze i mdlosci ...ostatnie dwie tabl biorę o 21, tak jak napisali z womenonweb, najpierw ru, na drugi dzien 4miso za 4 godz dwie i dwie zostawic w razie czego no i czekam 30min i biore, brzuch boli naprawde bardzo delikatnie... krwawienia zero, pisalam donich nie odpisuja ....a sie martwie moze te dwie ostatnie przyjac dopchwowo? W ciazy jestem piersi bola bardzo robilam testytest i usg


Tabletka od wow nie nazywa się ru, z tego co wiem. Na pewno masz oryginalny zestaw? Co jest na blistrach napisane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z wow dostalam mifo... mala okragla nie podlozna byla na tym samym blistrze co. Te drugie, firma a-care, dokladnie pisze combipack of mife..i miso.... boze dalej nic zalamie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylam w lazience wzielam tampona wlozylam gleboko po czy wyjelam od razu by sprawdzic czy cos moze sie dzieje, wyjelam z zarozowionym sluzem i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bylam w lazience wzielam tampona wlozylam gleboko po czy wyjelam od razu by sprawdzic czy cos moze sie dzieje, wyjelam z zarozowionym sluzem i tyle


Masz jeszcze jedna dawkę to weź. I tamponów nie wolno przy aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wsadzilam na moment dla sprawdzenie czy jest krew, wzielam wlasnie ostatnie dwie, martwie sie i denerwuje czuje sie normalnie zadnych skutkow ubocznych....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wsadzilam na moment dla sprawdzenie czy jest krew, wzielam wlasnie ostatnie dwie, martwie sie i denerwuje czuje sie normalnie zadnych skutkow ubocznych....


Co w ogóle lekarz widzial na USG?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pęcherzyk z zarodkiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pęcherzyk z zarodkiem


To też ciekawe, bo w czwartym tygodniu nie ma możliwości zobaczyć zarodka na USG. Jest na to po prostu za wcześnie. Czasem to jeszcze nawet pęcherzyka nie widać. Nic się w tej historii kupy nie trzyma

----------


## Angel111666

Cześć dziewczyny. Na forum jestem pierwszy raz ale za to jestem po dwóch nieudanych próbach z misoprostolem. Pierwsza próba była w 4/5 tygodniu, druga w piątek 1 grudnia. Obydwie nieudane. Wczoraj byłam u ginekologa.. i 6 tydzień, widoczny pecherzyk ciążowy i tętniący żywy zarodek. Przy pierwszej próbie delikatnego plemienia dostalam po 3 dawce czyli łącznie 12 tabletkach misoprostolu, oprócz tego okropna biegunka, gorączka 38 stopni i dreszcze. Wiedziałam i czułam ze nie wyszło. Przy drugiej próbie plamienia dostałam po pierwszej dawce, po drugiej nic nowego a po trzeciej plamienie było już brązowe. Dodatkowo wszystkie objawy czyli skurcze dosyć silne i biegunka ale to tyle. Przy pierwszej próbie brałam tabletki doustnie pod język, przy drugiej dwa razy dopochwowo i raz między dziąsło a policzek. Nie udało się zalamka totalna.zestaw zamawialam z girlinneed i ogólnie ich polecam pomimo że ich tabletka ru 486 to placebo. Teraz zamówiłam zestaw z wow i.mega się boję czy zdążę i czy paczka przyjdzie. Być moŻe ktoś posiada do sprzedania art.. W.rozsądnej.cenie ze.sprawdzeniem zawartości i orginal bo byle.czego po prostu nie odbiore. Tylko pewne źródło i oryginalne leki. Pozdrawiam.

A.

----------


## aniaaxxxxx

mam do sprzedania art 12 szt, mi wystarczyło 8 i wszystko dobrze. cena 150 zł + koszty wysyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Na forum jestem pierwszy raz ale za to jestem po dwóch nieudanych próbach z misoprostolem. Pierwsza próba była w 4/5 tygodniu, druga w piątek 1 grudnia. Obydwie nieudane. Wczoraj byłam u ginekologa.. i 6 tydzień, widoczny pecherzyk ciążowy i tętniący żywy zarodek. Przy pierwszej próbie delikatnego plemienia dostalam po 3 dawce czyli łącznie 12 tabletkach misoprostolu, oprócz tego okropna biegunka, gorączka 38 stopni i dreszcze. Wiedziałam i czułam ze nie wyszło. Przy drugiej próbie plamienia dostałam po pierwszej dawce, po drugiej nic nowego a po trzeciej plamienie było już brązowe. Dodatkowo wszystkie objawy czyli skurcze dosyć silne i biegunka ale to tyle. Przy pierwszej próbie brałam tabletki doustnie pod język, przy drugiej dwa razy dopochwowo i raz między dziąsło a policzek. Nie udało się zalamka totalna.zestaw zamawialam z girlinneed i ogólnie ich polecam pomimo że ich tabletka ru 486 to placebo. Teraz zamówiłam zestaw z wow i.mega się boję czy zdążę i czy paczka przyjdzie. Być moŻe ktoś posiada do sprzedania art.. W.rozsądnej.cenie ze.sprawdzeniem zawartości i orginal bo byle.czego po prostu nie odbiore. Tylko pewne źródło i oryginalne leki. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> A.


Arthrotec w aptece kosztuje 52zl tylko ta nieszczesna recepta jest potrzebna.Pomysl moze ,,ktoś,,ma lekarza ,,kolegę,,wtedy mowisz ,ze dla wujka ,tescia ,babci czy sasiadki.Kurde bo to naprawde roznica w cenie a ty juz duzo wydalas.Trzymam kciuki ,nastepnym razem się uda.Tylko jak zdabedziesz arthrotec to wez pod jezyk lub miedzy dziąsła(lepiej sie wchlania)nie przelykaj sliny jest obrzydliwy.ja trzymalam do rozpuszczenia ,wyjmowalam rdzen w pomalutku popijalam.nie wkladaj dopochwowo ,bo moze nie dokonca sie wchłonąć .Mi tak poradzila dziewczyna.Udalo sie po pierwszym razie.Dopóki nie przyjdzie zestaw pij 10 szt wit-c musujacej tej 1000 dziennie to troche oslabi płód.No trzymaj sie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadka, niechciana ciaża? Zadzwon na pewno CI pomoge. Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, ginekolog z wieloletnim doświadczeniem. Kompleksowe zabiegi, mozliwosc wystawienia recepty. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos moze orientuje sie jak sie nazywa ta strona z tabletkami poronnymi na sprzedaz cos na g sie zaczynala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos moze orientuje sie jak sie nazywa ta strona z tabletkami poronnymi na sprzedaz cos na g sie zaczynala


Girlneed? To oszuści, wysyłają Arthrotek i jakieś coś luzem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Orientuje sie ktos czy w czwartm tyg moge przyjac tabletki mam krotkie okresy miesiaczka spoznia sie 3 dni zrobilam dwa testy sa dwie kreski, mdlosci i bol piersi , tabletki szybko zalatwilam w aptece czy moge je wziac czy za wcześnie, do ginmnie isc nie mogechce od razu pisze bodo będzie wiadomo wszystko bow mam gin w rodzinie i, musze to ukryc bo male miasto a jeden drugiemu powie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Orientuje sie ktos czy w czwartm tyg moge przyjac tabletki mam krotkie okresy miesiaczka spoznia sie 3 dni zrobilam dwa testy sa dwie kreski, mdlosci i bol piersi , tabletki szybko zalatwilam w aptece czy moge je wziac czy za wcześnie, do ginmnie isc nie mogechce od razu pisze bodo będzie wiadomo wszystko bow mam gin w rodzinie i, musze to ukryc bo male miasto a jeden drugiemu powie


Ja tak wzielam bylam miedzy 4a5tyg.i poszlo bez jakuegos strasznego bólu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuje pobrać przez tydzień wit-c musujaca ta 1000,10 tab.dziennie.to oslabi troche płód i dopiero potem wez tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam tylko 8 tabletek, co sie stanie jezeli wezme tylko 8 tab arthrotecu w 8 tyg??? za pierwszym razem dopochwowo nie zadziałał - 12 tabl.... moze 3, 3 i pozneij 2 tabletki? ratunkuuuu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proponuje pobrać przez tydzień wit-c musujaca ta 1000,10 tab.dziennie.to oslabi troche płód i dopiero potem wez tab.


Podaj link do badań, które mówią o tym, że to działa ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam tylko 8 tabletek, co sie stanie jezeli wezme tylko 8 tab arthrotecu w 8 tyg??? za pierwszym razem dopochwowo nie zadziałał - 12 tabl.... moze 3, 3 i pozneij 2 tabletki? ratunkuuuu


Jak zmniejszysz dawkę, to tym bardziej nie uda się. Bierz dwie dawki co trzy godziny

----------


## Angel111666

Słuchajcie girlinneed to nie są oszuści .. cytotec mają oryginalny ale drogi bo 440 zł
Ale nie są oszustami bo kupowałam u nich tabsy dwa razy. I bym kupiła ponownie ale strasznie sa drogie. Paczka była po dwóch dniach ze spr zawartości. Mam odporny organizm ale nie będę na która kupiła poronila po pierwszej dawce. Ja ich polecam. Cytotec oryginal natomiast ru 486 to placebo ale to jak wszędzie. Oryginał mifeprostone można kupić tylko na wow i w help

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam tylko 8 tabletek, co sie stanie jezeli wezme tylko 8 tab arthrotecu w 8 tyg??? za pierwszym razem dopochwowo nie zadziałał - 12 tabl.... moze 3, 3 i pozneij 2 tabletki? ratunkuuuu


Bierz odrazu 4szt.po jezyk .i po 3h drugie 4 .wypluj rdzeń .nie bierz dopochwowo jedna dziewczyna napisala mi ze tak moze sie nie wchlonac tyle ile trzeba i wrazie ,,cos,, lekarz zobaczy resztki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj link do badań, które mówią o tym, że to działa ..


Nie wiem dlaczego alenie moge wstawic wiadomość z linkiem ,poprostu nie chce sie wyświetlić.Poczytaj Aborcja -domowe sposoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie girlinneed to nie są oszuści .. cytotec mają oryginalny ale drogi bo 440 zł
> Ale nie są oszustami bo kupowałam u nich tabsy dwa razy. I bym kupiła ponownie ale strasznie sa drogie. Paczka była po dwóch dniach ze spr zawartości. Mam odporny organizm ale nie będę na która kupiła poronila po pierwszej dawce. Ja ich polecam. Cytotec oryginal natomiast ru 486 to placebo ale to jak wszędzie. Oryginał mifeprostone można kupić tylko na wow i w help


Rozumiem że jak idziesz do sklepu i prosisz o mleko i chleb i zamiast tego dostajesz mleko i cegłę to nie czujesz się oszukana? No bądźmy poważni, wprowadzają dziewczyny w błąd i tyle, i kroją na tym ogromną kasę. No chyba że jesteś z tego portalu i sama się reklamujesz...

----------


## Angel111666

Potrzebuje więcej niż 8 tabletek Art..... ponieważ mam bardzo odporny organizm na misoprostol. Nie mam znajmosci wśród lekarzy itd.. Nie mam.skąd tej recepty ogarnąć. Może ktoś tanio sprzeda ?? Ale oryginał.I spr zawartości. 

Do koleżanki wyżej: dzięki za słowa otuchy.. naprawdę nie mam z kim o tym pogadać. Skąd wiesz że ta dAwka wit C pomaga osłabić płód?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje więcej niż 8 tabletek Art..... ponieważ mam bardzo odporny organizm na misoprostol. Nie mam znajmosci wśród lekarzy itd.. Nie mam.skąd tej recepty ogarnąć. Może ktoś tanio sprzeda ?? Ale oryginał.I spr zawartości. 
> 
> Do koleżanki wyżej: dzięki za słowa otuchy.. naprawdę nie mam z kim o tym pogadać. Skąd wiesz że ta dAwka wit C pomaga osłabić płód?


Bo sama tak robilam i czytalam Aborcja domowe sposoby.Po dwoch dniach czulam sie taka ,,inna,,wiedzialam ze cos sie dzieje i jeszcze ziola pilam szalwie rute(okropna w smaku) i lisc malimy oraz ssalam tabletki na gardlo z tymiankiem.oczywiście pilam i ssalam wiecej niz na opakowaniu jest zalecane .Jak wzielam pierwsza dawke tab.arthrotec czyli 4szt.po jezyk to uwierz mi na slowo po godzinie juz krwawilam.nawet moj maz byl w szoku ze tak sybko bo wszyscy pisali ze nawet dopiero po drugiej dawce zaczly krwawic .Także sprobuj napewno warto spróbować tym bardziej ze masz malo tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 tabletek.  Mogę wysłać za pobraniem tanio. Placuszek1987@wp.pl

----------


## Angela-111666

Do osoby wyżej która neguje moją wypowiedź na temat girlinneed.. --> nie atakuj mnie za prawdę którą napisałam o tej stronie. Jasno powiedziałam, że tabletka ru to placebo ale cytotec jest oryginalny. I jeżeli komuś jest potrzebny sam misoprostol i stać go na paczkę za 440zł to już nie moja ani nie Twoja sprawa. Nie atakuj mnie od razu mówiąc, że reklamuje ich lub jestem jedna z nich bo to Twoje podejście zaczyna świadczyć o tym, że jesteś z.jakiejś konkurencji. Ja dostałam misoprostol od nich tak jak chciałam i nie oszukali mnie bo z góry wiedziałam ( z innego forum) ze ich tableteczka ru 486 to placebo więc nastawiona byłam na kupno samego cytotecu. Nie jedna osoba zarabia na takich środkach i mnie to wcale nie dziwi bo ludzie żerują finansowo na kobietach w takiej sytuacji. 

Do koleżanki od witaminki C --> bardzo Ci dziękuję i zaczęłam pić już witaminę. 
Zamierzam się jeszcze zaopatrzyć w rute i anamu oraz witaminę A w tabsach. Oby to coś pomogło. Fajnie, że jesteś na tym forum bo ja akurat w obecnej sytuacji jestem sama ponieważ każdy z moich bliskich jest przeciwny aborcji. Ja swojej decyzji jestem pewna i nie odpuszczę dopóki się nie uda. 
Pozdrawiam,

A.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kazda z nas ma prawo decydować o sobie tego jestem zdania.Pij ta witamine najlepiej rano ,mozesz naraz 10szt.lub podziel sobie powiedzmy na trzy dawki.Rano mamy najwieksze sterzenie hormou utrzymujacego ciążę wiec nalezałoby go ,,zbić,,.No i trzymaj się!!!!Napisz,bede od czasu do czasu,, zagladac,,.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam opakowanie artroteku 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny, mam opakowanie arthrotecu, sprzedam taniej bo mnie jest na szczescie potrzebny. Wszystko ladnie poszlo po jednej kuracji.Jakby ktos potrzebował moj e-mail joasiaasia4@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktoś potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrudło to olecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Angela-111666

Hej.. biorę tą witaminę C wczoraj wieczorem i dziś rano wzielam spore dawki i czuje że coś się dzieje w brzuchu i w krzyżu.. brZuch na dole boli jak cholera i mam taki długotrwały skurcz. Ból jest taki rwący i promieniuje do pleców. Może coś się zaczyna dziać. Oby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.. biorę tą witaminę C wczoraj wieczorem i dziś rano wzielam spore dawki i czuje że coś się dzieje w brzuchu i w krzyżu.. brZuch na dole boli jak cholera i mam taki długotrwały skurcz. Ból jest taki rwący i promieniuje do pleców. Może coś się zaczyna dziać. Oby.


To dobry znak.Jedna dziewczyna na innym forum napisala ,ze ,,poszlo,,po samej wit-c .Mam nadzieję ,ze sie uda.Pisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i nie przestrasz sie jak dostaniesz biegunki,to normalne po takiej ilosci wit-c.Pij ,zeby sie nie odwodnic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny wczoraj wzięłam tabletki zaczęłam od 6:00 rano nic się nie działo aż do teraz już myślałam że się nie udało Zaczęłam krwawić ale tylko podczas korzystania z toalety taka czerwona żadka krew 0 skrzepów na podpasce też zero krwi skurcze mam jak myślicie będzie dobrze pocieszcie mnie trochę bo się stresuje czy to się jeszcze rozkręci dodam że to czwarty tydzień dopiero Czy u was też to tak się zaczynało i powoli rozkręcał o bo brzuch to boli bardzo delikatnie może dlatego że jest wcześnie boli tak jak przy miesiączce i żadnych dzisiaj nie mam skutków ubocznych Wczoraj miałam dreszcze gorączka zawroty A dziś czuje się po prostu jak podczas miesiączki tylko ta wodnista czerwona jasna krew podczas załatwiania w toalecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie tez byl 4 tyg.bolalo troche bardziej niz przy okresie ale poszlo w trakcie przyjmowania tab.Bądź w ruchu,nie siedź.schylaj sie ,dzwigaj cos tylko nie przesadzaj.No i ja juz pisalam wcześniej spróbuj wit-c sie wspomóc.Poczytaj wczesniejsze posty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec 100 % orginalny.
Jesteś zainteresowana napisz. stec33@wp.pl. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biegunka i silne bóle brzucha to objawy zatrucia witaminą C. Wystarczy poczytać w Google. Każdy lek czy witamina przedawkowana może nas nawet zabić. Po co kombinować z takimi domowymi sposobami jak można zrobić to tabletkami z WHW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;173142]Biegunka i silne bóle brzucha to objawy zatrucia witaminą C. Wystarczy poczytać w Google. Każdy lek czy witamina przedawkowana może nas nawet zabić. Po co kombinować z takimi domowymi sposobami jak można zrobić to tabletkami z WHW .Aty cos reklamujesz?Napewno 
mniej inwazyjny sposob niz tab.Po tab.mozesz dostac krwotoku a po odwodnieniu to najwyzej kroplowke bo jak bardzo bys musiala sie odwodnic zeby umrzec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczytajcie Aborcja -domowe sposoby jest o wit-c i ziolach i o tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biegunka i silne bóle brzucha to objawy zatrucia witaminą C. Wystarczy poczytać w Google. Każdy lek czy witamina przedawkowana może nas nawet zabić. Po co kombinować z takimi domowymi sposobami jak można zrobić to tabletkami z WHW?


No właśnie ,cos reklamujesz?Witaminy moga nas zabic ale tabletki nie ?I szczegulnie teraz z WHW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie ,cos reklamujesz?Witaminy moga nas zabic ale tabletki nie ?I szczegulnie teraz z WHW?


Tabletki z WHW bierzesz 1+4 a nie jakieś masakryczne dawki. Niczego nie reklamuję, każdy ma swój rozum. Można przecież jeszcze wieszakiem się wyskrobać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To co pisalam wcześniej o Wit-c i ziolach to tylko moja propozycja i ,,doswiadczenie,,.Jestesmy tu po to ,zeby sie wspierać a nie naskakiwac na siebie.Kazda z nas ma prawo do napisania tego co przeżyła i w jaki sposób ,,naprawila,,to co sie stało.Pokazalam ,ze jest inna alternatywa niz tylko tabletki .Jak widac niektórzy sie denerwują bo przestana zarabiać krocie na tabletkach i nieszczesciu innych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki z WHW bierzesz 1+4 a nie jakieś masakryczne dawki. Niczego nie reklamuję, każdy ma swój rozum. Można przecież jeszcze wieszakiem się wyskrobać.


Nie prawda ,ze tylko 1+4 i poto klopocie .Jak widac ze wczesniejszych wpisow na niektóre dziewczyny nie zadzialalo nawet 12szt.Skoro nie reklamujesz to po co te teksty typu,,moze wieszakiem,,?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda ,ze tylko 1+4 i poto klopocie .Jak widac ze wczesniejszych wpisow na niektóre dziewczyny nie zadzialalo nawet 12szt.Skoro nie reklamujesz to po co te teksty typu,,moze wieszakiem,,?


Whw nawet nie wysyła 12 tabletek, więc ewidentnie nie wiesz o czym mówisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doskonale wiem o czym mówię a mianowicie ,ze nawet3 zestawy nie pomogły.I przestan straszyc innych.Zresztą o czy ja bede z toba dyskutować wole wesprzeć inne dobrym slowem i ,,pogadac,,z dziewczyna od Wit-c niz ,,karmić trola,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy u kogos tabletki zadzialaly z opoznieniem np dwu czy trzy dniowym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzieś dziewczyna pisala ,ze najpierw delikanie plamila potem przestala i po dwoch czy trzech dniach sie zaczęło.Zerknij wcześniej może znajdziesz.

----------


## Angela-111666

Hej.. widzę, że tu ostre dyskusje są na forum. 
Nie rozumiem osób, które tu atakują. Zamiast się wspierać to tu same ataki albo reklamy. Ale mniejsza z tym... 

Byłam dziś w banku zrobić wpłatę dla wow. Myślałam, że tam nie wytrzymam tak mnie brzuch bolał.. ledwo wracalam z banku do samochodu które zaparkowalam spory kawałek dalej. To zasługa witaminy C 1000mg oraz rutinoskorbinu około 6 tabletek... ostro mi wirowalo też w żołądku i w domu zlapala mnie lekka biegunka. Ale ewidentnie coś nisko, w.dole brzucha się działo. No nic.. W poniedziałek będę.mieć Art.. zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Do tego czasu witaminę biorę ostro i powie szczerze że dziś poza już lekkim bolem piersi i częstym sikaniem objawy ciążowe jakby mniejsze.. zero mdłości a były mega ogromne że nie dawałem sobie rady, ból piersi ogromny.. zapachy czułam z 5 km .. dziś jakby wszystko w mniejszym nasileniu.. ehh wierzę że się uda... bardzo wierzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.. widzę, że tu ostre dyskusje są na forum. 
> Nie rozumiem osób, które tu atakują. Zamiast się wspierać to tu same ataki albo reklamy. Ale mniejsza z tym... 
> 
> Byłam dziś w banku zrobić wpłatę dla wow. Myślałam, że tam nie wytrzymam tak mnie brzuch bolał.. ledwo wracalam z banku do samochodu które zaparkowalam spory kawałek dalej. To zasługa witaminy C 1000mg oraz rutinoskorbinu około 6 tabletek... ostro mi wirowalo też w żołądku i w domu zlapala mnie lekka biegunka. Ale ewidentnie coś nisko, w.dole brzucha się działo. No nic.. W poniedziałek będę.mieć Art.. zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Do tego czasu witaminę biorę ostro i powie szczerze że dziś poza już lekkim bolem piersi i częstym sikaniem objawy ciążowe jakby mniejsze.. zero mdłości a były mega ogromne że nie dawałem sobie rady, ból piersi ogromny.. zapachy czułam z 5 km .. dziś jakby wszystko w mniejszym nasileniu.. ehh wierzę że się uda... bardzo wierzę.


Tak samo i ja po Wit-c czulam się,,inna,,.No dobrze będzie,zobaczysz.

----------


## Angela-111666

Literówki ... Nie dawalam rady..*** słownik w telefonie szaleje.

----------


## Angela-111666

Oby poszło... W poniedziałek będę mieć Art.. I za jakiś czas dostanę paczkę od wow. Obym już nie musiała z niej korzystać..  :Smile:  jakoś tak wierzę że się uda.. Mam już synka 5 lat .. jestem po rozwodzie.. z obecnym partnerem układa mi się dobrze ale o tym co robię nie powiedziałam mu bo wiem jakie ma do tego podejście ... znienawidzi mnie. Jestem taka samotna w tej sytuacji.. ehh.. 
Tyle już w życiu przeszłam na swój wiek, że myślę, że i ten stres jakoś przezwycieze. Będzie dobrze. Musi być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dasz radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Będę dobrze ,trzymam kciuki.To straszne ,ze musisz borykac sie z tym sama.Pisz,będę w miare mozliwosci zaglądać.Uda się,zobaczysz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec pod jezyk albo miedzy dziąsła.Staraj sie nie przelykac sliny.Po rozpuszczeniu zostania takie malutkie twarde tableteczki WYJMIJ JE NIE POLYKAJ.Ja nie trzymalam pol godziny bo nie dalam rady ,ma okropny smak.Czekalam az sie rozpusci ,,rdzeń,,wyjmowalam i po malutku popijalam woda.I troche pali w jezyk .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam op 668 173 122

----------


## Angela-111666

Dziękuję.. Dziękuję że jesteś  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Jestem tu nowa. Mam 20 tabletek Arthrotec forte i jutro chcę dokonać zabiegu. Jednak nie chce być sama. Chciałabym, żeby jakąś dzuewczyna która jest już po, towarzyszyła mi. Podaj numer GG a napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Jestem tu nowa. Mam 20 tabletek Arthrotec forte i jutro chcę dokonać zabiegu. Jednak nie chce być sama. Chciałabym, żeby jakąś dzuewczyna która jest już po, towarzyszyła mi. Podaj numer GG a napisze


Nie mam GG .Weź arthrotec tak jak napisalam wyżej podobno dopochwowo nie zawsze dziala .Tylko ja napisalam dawke do zwylkego ,ty masz forte czyli podwójna dawke nie wiem jak to jest z forte.Bądź ostrożne .Szkoda ,ze będziesz sama.Przykro mi.Trzymam kciuki.Uda się.Napisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję.. Dziękuję że jesteś


Cała przyjemność po mojej stronie.Ciesze się ,ze choc w taki sposób moge Ci pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam GG .Weź arthrotec tak jak napisalam wyżej podobno dopochwowo nie zawsze dziala .Tylko ja napisalam dawke do zwylkego ,ty masz forte czyli podwójna dawke nie wiem jak to jest z forte.Bądź ostrożne .Szkoda ,ze będziesz sama.Przykro mi.Trzymam kciuki.Uda się.Napisz.


Nie ma znaczenia czy forte czy zwykły, oba mają tyle samo substancji czynnej, czyli misoprostolu, po 200 mcg. Różnią się tylko zawartością diclofenaku w rdzeniu ale to nieważne bo jego i tak wypluwasz. Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki co trzy godziny, na 30 minut pod język lub między dziąsło a policzek. Po 30 minutach wypluwasz rdzenie a resztki popijasz i polykasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Jestem tu nowa. Mam 20 tabletek Arthrotec forte i jutro chcę dokonać zabiegu. Jednak nie chce być sama. Chciałabym, żeby jakąś dzuewczyna która jest już po, towarzyszyła mi. Podaj numer GG a napisze


Możesz też zadzwonić na infolinie Kobiet w Sieci, 725 892 134, lub napisać na ich Facebooku w prywatnej wiadomości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Super ,faktycznie masz racje .Dobrze ,ze napisałaś .No tak podwójna jest zawartość leku przeciwbolowego ,który i tak musimy wypalić.Ja nie dalam rady trzymac 30minut.Czekalam az sie rozpusci wyjmowalam rdzeń i pomalutku popijalam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja cieniutkim nozem rizkrajal tabletke na pol i rdzen wyjmowalam i nie bylo zadnego palenia w jezyk, doppchwowo tez tak polecam wtdy tabletki nie zostaja w środku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec sprzedam tel.781278014

----------


## Angela-111666

Hejka ponownie... dziś rano powróciły ale bardziej delikatne mdłości. Nawet z przyjemnością wypilam kawę. Zapachy znów.czuję na 5km.. być może to też dlatego, że w nocy nie pilam wit C bo byłam taka padnieta, że nie wstawalam w nocy.. No cóż.. właśnie wzielam się za wypicie witaminki.. Może.objawy ciąży zmaleją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy 20 tabletek to nie będzie za dużo? Ważę 40kg, jestem w 6 tygodniu. O 11.30 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę czyli 4 tabletki. Będę brać co 3 godziny. Jak myślicie. 4 dawki to maks czy połasić się na 5?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Ivona

Wzięłam 1 dawkę 4 tabletki. Trzymałam pod językiem pół godziny. Później wyjęłam i wyciągnęłam rdzeń. Resztę papki połknęłam herbatą. Już mnie brzuch na dole boli tak jak na okres. Kiedy mogę spodziewać się krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy 20 tabletek to nie będzie za dużo? Ważę 40kg, jestem w 6 tygodniu. O 11.30 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę czyli 4 tabletki. Będę brać co 3 godziny. Jak myślicie. 4 dawki to maks czy połasić się na 5?


Spokojnie to narazie pierwsza dawka,przeważnie bierze sie 3 dawki .Jak nie pomaga to mozesz dobrac nastepne dwie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy 20 tabletek to nie będzie za dużo? Ważę 40kg, jestem w 6 tygodniu. O 11.30 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę czyli 4 tabletki. Będę brać co 3 godziny. Jak myślicie. 4 dawki to maks czy połasić się na 5?


To zależy jak będzie przebiegać akcja. Jeśli nic się nie będzie działo, to możesz wziąć pięć dawek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hejka ponownie... dziś rano powróciły ale bardziej delikatne mdłości. Nawet z przyjemnością wypilam kawę. Zapachy znów.czuję na 5km.. być może to też dlatego, że w nocy nie pilam wit C bo byłam taka padnieta, że nie wstawalam w nocy.. No cóż.. właśnie wzielam się za wypicie witaminki.. Może.objawy ciąży zmaleją.


No mam taka nadzieję.Do poniedziałku jest jeszcze troche czasu zanim wezmiesz arthrotec wiec trzymam kciuki i pójdzie jak z gorki.:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam 1 dawkę 4 tabletki. Trzymałam pod językiem pół godziny. Później wyjęłam i wyciągnęłam rdzeń. Resztę papki połknęłam herbatą. Już mnie brzuch na dole boli tak jak na okres. Kiedy mogę spodziewać się krwawienia?


No wiem ,ze cierpliwości w tym momencie nie jest nasza najmocniejsza stroną ale to roznie bywa,niekiedy po pierwszej dawce jest krwawienie a czasami po nastepnej.

----------


## Ivona

Mam bóle brzucha, pleców. Jakieś skurcze. I brunatny śluz z niewielką ilością krwi. Chyba się rozkręca. Złapałam mnie już też biegunka. I na samą myśl o kolejnej dawce i smaku tych tabletek mnie telepie. Ale dam radę. Dziękuję że mnie wspieracie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten smak jest okropny:-(Ja tez na samakoncie mysli dostawalam ,,drgawek,,ale bralam dalej.Nie dalam rady trzymac pod jezykiem pol godziny.Czekalam az sie rozpusci wyjmowalam rdzeń i powolutku popijalam woda.mozna tez niedzy dziasla włożyć podobno da się wtedy wytrzymać.

----------


## Angela-111666

Hejo.. właśnie tak się zastanawiam jak to jest z tą wit C bo kurde gdzieś wyczytalam ze 750mg na dobę podnosi poziom progesteronu co oznacza, że podtrzymuje ciąże.. jestem przekonana ze taka duża dawka jaką wypijam codziennie działa źle na.płód ale boję się, że poziom progesteronu będzie tak wysoki, że po tabletach nie poronie wcale.

----------


## Ivona

Mogę polecić Pana który wypisuje recepty. Mi wypisał na Arthrotec. Miałam możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki. Zapłaciłam 120zł plus w aptece za ten lek ok 50zł. Jeśli chcesz mogę podać Ci namiary. Będziesz miała pewność że wszystko pójdzie ok i będziesz spokojniejsza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wpisalam w Google ,,czy po Wit-c mozna poronić,,i wyskoczylo ,ze po przedawkowaniu mozna poronić.

----------


## Angela-111666

A poproszę o namiary

----------


## Ivona

To numer: 511862745. Ogłasza się na ogłaszamy.pl czy jakoś tak. Napisz SMS że chciałabyś wykupić receptę. Pytałam czy recepta na 2 opakowania będzie droższa, mówił że nie i wzięłam 2 opakowania dla pewności. Będziesz musiała podać imię nazwisko adres i PESEL. Ale w aptece przeszła bez problemu, choć trochę się bałam. Pan wysłał receptę jeszcze tego samego dnia w czwartek po 18 godzinie, na poniedziałek już była. Polecam z czystym sumieniem. I plus w tym, że możesz sprawdzić zawartość przed zapłatą

----------


## Ivona

Jestem już chyba po. Siedzę z 3 dawką pod językiem z wyjętym już rdzeniem. Byłam w łazience bo biegunka. I wyleciało kilka dość sporych skrzepów. Myślę że to zarodek, bo już brzuch nie boli, krwawienie coraz większe, skurcze narazie ustąpiły. W razie czego wezmę pozostałe dawki

----------


## Ivona

Jednak skurcze pozostały. Mam nadzieję że się udało i wszystko dobrze się obczyści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to  sie udalo!!!!!ja skurcze lekkie mialam jeszcze na drugi dzień i dla pewnosci wzielam ostatnie 8tab.po 12 g od oststniej dawki.

----------


## Ivona

Lecą skrzepy. Jeden był większy i jakby jakaś kulka się ze mnie wysunęła. Myślę że to zarodek. Ale dla pewności wezmę ostatnie 2 dawki i około poniedziałku pójdę do lekarza by się upewnić

----------


## Angela-111666

Witamina C musi w tej sytuacji pomagać Tak samo jak wit A. Wierzę w to. 
Czyli ten art lepiej pod język albo między policzek A dziąsło? Bo ja się nastawialam na użycie dopochwowo i właśnie się zastanawiam jak podejść do tematu w poniedziałek. Wykorzystuje się całe 20szt tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam wszystkie pod język ,dlaczego?bo przeczytałam ,ze w razie gdyby trzeba jechac do szpitala to nie ma testów z krwi na wykrycie substancji która jest w tabletkach a gdzy wezmiesz dopochwowo nie zawsze wszystko wyplynie i lekarz moze zobaczyc resztki.Jeszcze jedno co do podania dopochwowo ,hak zaczniesz krwawic juz przy pierwszej dawce to moze wszystko wyplynac zanim sie rozpuści i ciezej jest usunąć rdzeń .Wez miedzy dziasla to podobno niweluje ten okropny smak.

----------


## Ivona

Właśnie wzięłam ostatnią 5 dawkę. Jestem w szoku, że dałam radę ten paskudny smak znieść. Biegunka dalej męczy. Są skurcze, krew i skrzepy, czyli jest dobrze. Dziękuję wszystkim życzliwym dziewczynom za pomoc i wsparcie. Dobrze że powstało takie forum

----------


## Ivona

Jestem po ostatniej 5 dawce. Biegunka męczy. Jest krew, skrzepy i skurcze. Myślę że się udało. Dziękuję wszystkim dziewczynom za pomoc i wsparcie. Dobrze że powstało takie forum.

----------


## Angela-111666

Ja cytotec brałam pod język ale przy drugiej probie stosowalam raz dopochwowo i dwa razy między dziąsło a policzek (3 dawki po 4 tabletki).Smak może nie jest cudowny ale jest do zniesienia. Teraz chyba też wezmę doustnie. To będzie już generalnie 7 tydzień.. boję się.. coraz mniej czasu mam :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze cie troszke pociesze,nie licz tyg.ciąży od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki (tak jak robia to lekarze)tylko od dni plodnych bo przecież nie zaszlas w ciążę kiedy zaczol sie okres.czyli nie 7tydz.tylko powiedzmy 5z kawalkiem a to jest juz kolosalna różnica prawda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam opakowanie artroteku 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.W poprzednia sobotę zrobiłam,,kurację,,.Trochę dreszczy,bez goraczki,oczywiście biegunka ,skurcze bez wiekszego bólu tylko ,ze ja do dzis krwawie.Nie jest to jakies duze krwawienie tak ja przy okresie,niec mi nie dolega czuje sie dobrze ale opowiedzcie czy to jest ok czy moze coś jest nie tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moze cie troszke pociesze,nie licz tyg.ciąży od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki (tak jak robia to lekarze)tylko od dni plodnych bo przecież nie zaszlas w ciążę kiedy zaczol sie okres.czyli nie 7tydz.tylko powiedzmy 5z kawalkiem a to jest juz kolosalna różnica prawda.


No różnica, ale co to da że będzie źle policzona ciąża?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.W poprzednia sobotę zrobiłam,,kurację,,.Trochę dreszczy,bez goraczki,oczywiście biegunka ,skurcze bez wiekszego bólu tylko ,ze ja do dzis krwawie.Nie jest to jakies duze krwawienie tak ja przy okresie,niec mi nie dolega czuje sie dobrze ale opowiedzcie czy to jest ok czy moze coś jest nie tak?


W jaki sposób potwierdziłas że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety weźcie mi podpowiedzcie czy wszystko OK Zanim pójdę do ginekologa bo na razie nie mogę bo mieszkam w małym mieście gdzieś wszyscy znają odkąd wzięłam tabletki i zaczęłam krwawić tak żywo czerwoną krwią dziś jest Dzień czwarty leci Jeszcze troszkę bez skrzepów ale piersi Bolą mnie okropnie są nabrzmiałe i wydaje mi się że z dnia na dzień coraz bardziej czy mogło się udać czy nie Czy wy też miałyście taki ból piersi czy u was od razu minął to początek był ciążę więc może test żeby nie były potrzebne bo to był jakiś 4 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jaki sposób potwierdziłas że się udało?


Właściwie to testem ,druga kreska btla blada a wcześniej bardzo wyraźna.Myslisz ,ze sie nie powiodla i nadal jestem w ciazy tylko poprostu krwawie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No różnica, ale co to da że będzie źle policzona ciąża?


Nie źle tylko inaczej a roznica jest taka ,ze tabletkami najlepiej usunac do 12tyg.wiec jest roznica w ocliczeniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy bol piersi ustapil wam od razu po poroni....czy po jakims czasie, prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek. Placuszek1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcje, i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinie  725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam opakowanie artroteku 792904982


Chętnie odkupie,jaki koszt?Jest możliwość wysylki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Dziewczyny mam opakowanie arthrotec kupiony przezemnie  w aptece. Mnie już nie będzie potrzebny i sprzedam taniej niż inni.
W razie potrzeby pisz na maila napewno się dogadamy.
Prześlę również zdjęcie. 
stec33@wp.pl.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witamina C musi w tej sytuacji pomagać Tak samo jak wit A. Wierzę w to. 
> Czyli ten art lepiej pod język albo między policzek A dziąsło? Bo ja się nastawialam na użycie dopochwowo i właśnie się zastanawiam jak podejść do tematu w poniedziałek. Wykorzystuje się całe 20szt tabletek?


Cześć Angela!
Jesteś może?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć Angela!
> Jesteś może?


Chcesz o cos zapytać?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Chcesz o cos zapytać?


W sumie tak...czy ktoś z Twoich bliskich wie o ciąży? Jest po prostu z Tobą w tej sytuacji? Nie jesteś w tym osamotniona?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W sumie tak...czy ktoś z Twoich bliskich wie o ciąży? Jest po prostu z Tobą w tej sytuacji? Nie jesteś w tym osamotniona?


Nie jestwm Angela ale ,,pisalysmy,,,ze soba .Jest sama jej partner niewie o niczym.Mila dziewczyna ,szkoda mi jej,ale silna da radę .Ty tez dasz .Ktory tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukaj kilka postow wyzej to troche,, ją poznasz,, i mnie ,,od wit-c,,;-)

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie jestwm Angela ale ,,pisalysmy,,,ze soba .Jest sama jej partner niewie o niczym.Mila dziewczyna ,szkoda mi jej,ale silna da radę .Ty tez dasz .Ktory tydzień?


Aaaa dzięki za informacje, chciałam się zapytać co u niej słychać. Może się odezwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napewno sie odezwie od czsu do czasu pisze .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pamietaj to forum ,zeby sie wspierac wiec śmiało pisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestwm Angela ale ,,pisalysmy,,,ze soba .Jest sama jej partner niewie o niczym.Mila dziewczyna ,szkoda mi jej,ale silna da radę .Ty tez dasz .Ktory tydzień?


Przecież Karolina to prolife. Nie jest w żadnej ciąży, tylko mąci wam w głowach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież Karolina to prolife. Nie jest w żadnej ciąży, tylko mąci wam w głowach


No co ty???!!To niech spada stąd i nie przyjdzie szkadza innym.Ty sa zdecydowane kobiety !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No co ty???!!To niech spada stąd i nie przyjdzie szkadza innym.Ty sa zdecydowane kobiety !!!!


Wystarczy wejść w jej profil i poczytać wcześniejsze posty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cholera no co za kro....gowno wie ,gowno rozumie albo stara panna albo nie ma dzieci albo pudło po 60co juz w ciaze zajść nie może albo rodzice dziani i kase daja na wszystko.Na cholere sie wtraca .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aaaa dzięki za informacje, chciałam się zapytać co u niej słychać. Może się odezwie.


Jeżeli jesteś pro to sie od niej ODWAL .To nie zabawa .Spadaj .

----------


## Karolina :)

Dobry jadziki nigdy nie jest zły  :Big Grin:  Przynajmniej emocje Wam opadną  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobry jadziki nigdy nie jest zły  Przynajmniej emocje Wam opadną


Masz nasrane pod kopułą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobry jadziki nigdy nie jest zły  Przynajmniej emocje Wam opadną


No moze i opadną ale i tak zrobimy co mamy zrobić a taki wybryk natury jak ty nam nie przeszkodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witamina C musi w tej sytuacji pomagać Tak samo jak wit A. Wierzę w to. 
> Czyli ten art lepiej pod język albo między policzek A dziąsło? Bo ja się nastawialam na użycie dopochwowo i właśnie się zastanawiam jak podejść do tematu w poniedziałek. Wykorzystuje się całe 20szt tabletek?


Angela nie odpowiadaj ,Karolinie,,to jakas prolive dziewczyna mi napisała .myslalam ,ze to jskas,,potrzebujaca wsparcia,,ale to troll.nie zawracaj sobie nia glowy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dobry jadziki nigdy nie jest zły  Przynajmniej emocje Wam opadną


co to jest "dobry jadziki" ?

----------


## Karolina :)

> co to jest "dobry jadziki" ?


No wiesz lepiej rozładować się na klawiaturze niż na kimś.Więc taka forma jest niby lepsza choć słowem też można porządnie zranić.Ale spokojnie Wy mnie nie zranicie, a Wam jest może lżej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wiesz lepiej rozładować się na klawiaturze niż na kimś.Więc taka forma jest niby lepsza choć słowem też można porządnie zranić.Ale spokojnie Wy mnie nie zranicie, a Wam jest może lżej


skąd pomysł, że nam jest ciężko ? wnerwiasz nas, tylko tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No wiesz lepiej rozładować się na klawiaturze niż na kimś.Więc taka forma jest niby lepsza choć słowem też można porządnie zranić.Ale spokojnie Wy mnie nie zranicie, a Wam jest może lżej


No ewidentnie coś z Tobą jest nie tak.ALE niebede karmic trola bo tacy ludzie jak ty zyja tym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd pomysł, że nam jest ciężko ? wnerwiasz nas, tylko tyle


Przeczytajcie co ona pisze .ewidentnie pierd...... bzdury.O co jej chodzi ? Cos ma z glowa nie tak!!Zaden facet sie za nia nie ,,obejrzy,, nawet tski co spłodzi i zostawi!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karolina pisze do Ciebie .Mam czworo dzieci i z piątym jestem w ciąży .młodsza córka ma autyzm a maluch porazenie mózgowe nie wiem co z piątym.maz mnie zistawil dla mlodszej .dom jest na niego .nie mam nic.Jrzeli jestes tak za zyciem poczetym to daj adres przyjade i wychowamy razem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Karolina pisze do Ciebie .Mam czworo dzieci i z piątym jestem w ciąży .młodsza córka ma autyzm a maluch porazenie mózgowe nie wiem co z piątym.maz mnie zistawil dla mlodszej .dom jest na niego .nie mam nic.Jrzeli jestes tak za zyciem poczetym to daj adres przyjade i wychowamy razem


Daj spokój. Pisanie z nią to jak kopanie się z koniem. Zaraz ci napisze że "Bóg ci dał dziecko to da i na dziecko", że są domy dla samotnych matek, i tym podobne bzdety.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina pisze do Ciebie .Mam czworo dzieci i z piątym jestem w ciąży .młodsza córka ma autyzm a maluch porazenie mózgowe nie wiem co z piątym.maz mnie zistawil dla mlodszej .dom jest na niego .nie mam nic.Jrzeli jestes tak za zyciem poczetym to daj adres przyjade i wychowamy razem


Na pewno dostaniesz wsparcie Państwa na całą swoja piątkę,skoro jesteś samotną matką + alimenty.Nie piszesz czy mąż żąda od Ciebie abyś się wyprowadziła.Ale jeśli potrzebujesz noclegu to podaj województwo to prześle Ci adres. To Twój mąż zachował się jak niedojrzały palant, a nie Ty ani Twoje dziecko. To powiedz mi dlaczego chcesz ukarać siebie i zwłaszcza swoje nienarodzone dziecko zabijając je skoro ono nie ponosi winy za tą sytuację? Aborcja to nie jest bezbolesny zabieg. Ty wiesz że jesteś w ciąży i że nosisz w sobie dziecko. I po aborcji będziesz wiedziała że je zabiłaś i Twoje dzieci też będą wiedziały, to będzie tzw. pseudo sekret który bardzo rani relacje rodzinne.

----------


## Angela-111666

Hejka dziewczyny. Widzę, że jestem pilnie poszukiwana.. od razu, z góry mogę powiedzieć, że nie interesuje mnie umoralnianie i próba podjęcia za mnie jakiejkolwiek decyzji. Ja wiem czego chce i nikt mi nie zryje bani.. 

Do koleżanki od Wit C --> jesteś moją wirtualną przyjaciółką na tym forum:-).. I jedyną osobą dla której tak naprawdę tu zaglądam bo wiem, że na.Twoje dobre słowo mogę liczyć bez niepotrzebnego oceniania. 

A co tam u mnie słychać? 
Hmm.. chyba w miarę. Dziś od rana dużo sprzątania, dużo ruchu, dużo dźwigania.. 
Myślę, że taki ruch też się przyda by osłabić płód i się porządnie zmęczyć. Mój synek jest obecnie chory, nie chodzi do przedszkola i przyszły tydzień pewnie posiedze z nim w domu więc zamierzam.konkretnie się pomeczyc żeby się przygotować do wzięcia art... A tak poza tym nic nowego.. ciągle wit C, wit A i dokupilam cyclodynon na obnizenie progesteronu. Nie wiem jak przyjmować bo w normalnym stosowaniu bierze się jedna tab. Ja wzielam 6 sztuk rano i wieczorem 7. Jestem bardzo skupiona na codziennym pilnowaniu tych witamin bo widzę, że mój.organizm zaczyna się im poddawać i jestem dobrej myśli. Oby się wszystko udalo.

----------


## Angela-111666

A i jeszcze jedno bo doczytalam po fakcie.. ktoś tam zaczął mi pisać o tym że nie jestem w 7 tygodniu.. sorki koleżanko ale ja dobrze wiem w którym tygodniu jestem bo po pierwsze: obliczyłam to na podstawie ostatniego okresu
A po drugie : mam to potwierdzone przez ginekologa na usg. 
Także proszę się o mnie nie martwić .. potrafię liczyć i wiem co to jest ciaza, jak przebiega i na jakiej podstawie ocenia się jej tydzień. 

Jeśli czegoś nie wiem .. z pewnością zapytam.  :Smile:

----------


## Angela-111666

Myślę, że właśnie tym sposobem liczenia posługują się na stronach typu wow, whw. 
Nie będę sobie robić sieczki z.głowy tym bardziej, że czas już dla.mnie nie gra roli. Zakończę to co zaczęłam.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hejka dziewczyny. Widzę, że jestem pilnie poszukiwana.. od razu, z góry mogę powiedzieć, że nie interesuje mnie umoralnianie i próba podjęcia za mnie jakiejkolwiek decyzji. Ja wiem czego chce i nikt mi nie zryje bani.. 
> 
> Do koleżanki od Wit C --> jesteś moją wirtualną przyjaciółką na tym forum:-).. I jedyną osobą dla której tak naprawdę tu zaglądam bo wiem, że na.Twoje dobre słowo mogę liczyć bez niepotrzebnego oceniania. 
> 
> A co tam u mnie słychać? 
> Hmm.. chyba w miarę. Dziś od rana dużo sprzątania, dużo ruchu, dużo dźwigania.. 
> Myślę, że taki ruch też się przyda by osłabić płód i się porządnie zmęczyć. Mój synek jest obecnie chory, nie chodzi do przedszkola i przyszły tydzień pewnie posiedze z nim w domu więc zamierzam.konkretnie się pomeczyc żeby się przygotować do wzięcia art... A tak poza tym nic nowego.. ciągle wit C, wit A i dokupilam cyclodynon na obnizenie progesteronu. Nie wiem jak przyjmować bo w normalnym stosowaniu bierze się jedna tab. Ja wzielam 6 sztuk rano i wieczorem 7. Jestem bardzo skupiona na codziennym pilnowaniu tych witamin bo widzę, że mój.organizm zaczyna się im poddawać i jestem dobrej myśli. Oby się wszystko udalo.


Nie wiem kto miałby Cię tu umoralniać, bo ja na pewno nie  :Smile:  I ostateczną decyzja o aborcji podejmiesz Ty sama, ja nie mam zamiaru podejmować za Ciebie jakiejkolwiek decyzji.Niestety skutki tej aborcji też bierzesz na siebie i na swoich najbliższych. Poczytaj o syndromie poaborcyjnym, o tym jak wpływa na relacje rodzinne. Więcej informacji na temat jej skutków da Ci lepszy ogląd sytuacji. Może zmienisz zdanie, tego Ci życzę i Twemu dziecku.

----------


## Angela-111666

Nie zamierzam mieć więcej dzieci i syndrom poaboryjny mnie delikatnie mówiąc nie obchodzi. A jesli chodzi o skutki to tak biorę je na siebie i jestem tego świadoma w 100%. 
Moje sumienie, moja sprawa i moje życie. Nie zmienisz niczyjego światopoglądu także skończ swoje próby wymuszenia u mnie wyrzutów sumienia. Nie da rady.. polecam forum dla przyszłych matek potrzebujących wsparcia. Myślę, że tak będziesz się świetnie nadawać i podbudujesz dziewczyny jak nikt inny. To komplement. Nie chce Cię upokorzyć tylko tak samo jak Ty mi to tym razem ja Tobie daje cudowną radę. Powodzonka i wiem, że jesteś niesamowita i na tym forum które Ci polecilam znajdziesz swoich fanów .. :Smile:  buziaczki Karolcia
-Angela  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hejka dziewczyny. Widzę, że jestem pilnie poszukiwana.. od razu, z góry mogę powiedzieć, że nie interesuje mnie umoralnianie i próba podjęcia za mnie jakiejkolwiek decyzji. Ja wiem czego chce i nikt mi nie zryje bani.. 
> 
> Do koleżanki od Wit C --> jesteś moją wirtualną przyjaciółką na tym forum:-).. I jedyną osobą dla której tak naprawdę tu zaglądam bo wiem, że na.Twoje dobre słowo mogę liczyć bez niepotrzebnego oceniania. 
> 
> A co tam u mnie słychać? 
> Hmm.. chyba w miarę. Dziś od rana dużo sprzątania, dużo ruchu, dużo dźwigania.. 
> Myślę, że taki ruch też się przyda by osłabić płód i się porządnie zmęczyć. Mój synek jest obecnie chory, nie chodzi do przedszkola i przyszły tydzień pewnie posiedze z nim w domu więc zamierzam.konkretnie się pomeczyc żeby się przygotować do wzięcia art... A tak poza tym nic nowego.. ciągle wit C, wit A i dokupilam cyclodynon na obnizenie progesteronu. Nie wiem jak przyjmować bo w normalnym stosowaniu bierze się jedna tab. Ja wzielam 6 sztuk rano i wieczorem 7. Jestem bardzo skupiona na codziennym pilnowaniu tych witamin bo widzę, że mój.organizm zaczyna się im poddawać i jestem dobrej myśli. Oby się wszystko udalo.


No hej.Ciesze sie ,ze u Ciebie wszystko dobrze:-)Tak ruch jest wskazany.Świetnie ,ze zakupilas ten lek,to tez pomoze.Trzymaj ,sie cieplutko.Będę zagląda:-):-)

----------


## Angela-111666

Jak się nie teraz z art to pozostaje mi tylko czekać na zestaw z wow.. w nim pokladam największe nadzieje. Zanim przyjdzie zestaw to pewnie będę już w 9 tygodniu. Czy ktoś jest z mazowieckiego jak jest z paczkami z wow ile się czEka w mazowieckim i czy wstrzymują lub zatrzymują paczki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się nie teraz z art to pozostaje mi tylko czekać na zestaw z wow.. w nim pokladam największe nadzieje. Zanim przyjdzie zestaw to pewnie będę już w 9 tygodniu. Czy ktoś jest z mazowieckiego jak jest z paczkami z wow ile się czEka w mazowieckim i czy wstrzymują lub zatrzymują paczki?


Mazowieckie w teorii jest bezpieczne, ale poczta ma teraz duże obsuwy jeśli chodzi o te paczki. Lepiej było zamówić z WHW. Możesz sobie poczytać na maszwybor.net, tam inne dziewczyny też czekają na przesyłki

----------


## Angela-111666

O kurde to się przerazilam, że tak długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O kurde to się przerazilam, że tak długo.


A kiedy twoja przesyłka została wysłana? Jaki masz komunikat na śledzeniu i z jaką datą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O kurde to się przerazilam, że tak długo.


Nie denerwuj sie!!!!!
Tym razem pójdzie po Art.Witaminy osłabily plod a arthrotec pomoze wydalic.Bądź dobrej myśli jak dotąd.Jutro juz poniedziałek.No tylko spokojnie.:-):-):-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos ma kontakt do Pani Wiktorii ??? Pilnie potrzebuje ale tylko ja i zadnych innych reklam i polecen. Juz 2razy mi pomogla i nie szukamnikogo innego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, przeprowadzałam aborcje medyczną z pomocą WHW, 8.12 o 19 wzięłam pierwsza tabletkę a 9.12 o 19 cztery między policzek. Krwawienie rozpoczęło się ok godziny 22 i trwało myślę do 6 rano. Było dosyc intensywne i mam wrażenie, że wydaliłam pęcherzyk od razu po rozpoczęciu krwawienia (miał ok 2,5 cm ale był cały we krwi wiec pewności nie mam). Ok 10 krwawienie zamieniło się w coś co bardziej przypomina plamienie. Czy to normalne? W sensie ze nie krwawię intensywnie jak przy pierwszych dniach miesiączki tylko bardziej jak przy ostatnich. Czy to znaczy ze aborcja suę nie powiodła?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, przeprowadzałam aborcje medyczną z pomocą WHW, 8.12 o 19 wzięłam pierwsza tabletkę a 9.12 o 19 cztery między policzek. Krwawienie rozpoczęło się ok godziny 22 i trwało myślę do 6 rano. Było dosyc intensywne i mam wrażenie, że wydaliłam pęcherzyk od razu po rozpoczęciu krwawienia (miał ok 2,5 cm ale był cały we krwi wiec pewności nie mam). Ok 10 krwawienie zamieniło się w coś co bardziej przypomina plamienie. Czy to normalne? W sensie ze nie krwawię intensywnie jak przy pierwszych dniach miesiączki tylko bardziej jak przy ostatnich. Czy to znaczy ze aborcja suę nie powiodła?


Krwawienie po aborcji może się zmniejszać i zwiększać, także wszystko jest ok

----------


## Angela-111666

Mimo wszystko stresuje się bo dwa razy mi się nie udało z samym misoprotolem dlatego najchętniej bym pochłonęła paczkę z wow. Najbardziej stresujące jest to, że mam taki tykajacy zegar w żołądku, który mi podpowiada ze czyn dluzej tym gorzej. Ale kombinuje z innymi lekami cały czas. No muszę być silna bo inaczej zeżre mnie stres :-P jakoś dam radę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odstąpienia whw,przyszło niedawno i juz mi niepotrzebne,art pomógł...

----------


## Angela-111666

A ja z ciekawości zapytam jaka cena i podaj maila.

----------


## Angela-111666

Interesuje mnie tylko paczka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Ewentualnie jakieś foty na maila..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam a jak sprawa ma się w przypadku kiedy mam oryg, zestaw 1 tab RU i 4 do trzymania w ustach , jeśli połknę je tak jak tą pierwszą ?Może nie zadziałać w ogółe ? czy po prostu jakoś słabiej czy wolniej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam a jak sprawa ma się w przypadku kiedy mam oryg, zestaw 1 tab RU i 4 do trzymania w ustach , jeśli połknę je tak jak tą pierwszą ?Może nie zadziałać w ogółe ? czy po prostu jakoś słabiej czy wolniej?


Jeśli je połkniesz, to możesz je od razu zwymiotować i wtedy niestety nie zadziałają. Kiedy trzymasz je w ustach, potrzebna dawka leku wchłania się przez śluzówkę i nawet jeśli po 30 minutach po połknięciu resztek zdarzy się że zwymiotujesz, to nie szkodzi, bo lek już się wchłonął

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsrzedam recepte na20 tabl.arto forte.recepta wazna jeszcze 3 tyg cena200musze tylko pokryc koszty wypisania recepty.moge wyslac zdjecie rec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam aktualna recepte ktora mi sie nie przyda
Odsrzedam recepte na20 tabl.arto forte.recepta wazna jeszcze 3 tyg cena200musze tylko pokryc koszty wypisania recepty.moge wyslac zdjecie rec.moj tel 887853059wysylka odrazu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowania wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

=Nie zarejestrowany;173380]Posiadam aktualna recepte ktora mi sie nie przyda
Odsrzedam recepte na20 tabl.arto forte.recepta wazna jeszcze 3 tyg cena200musze tylko pokryc koszty wypisania recepty.moge wyslac zdjecie rec.moj tel 887853059wysylka odrazu[/QUOTE]

Jaka wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie po poronieniu dostaliście okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

st-joa@wp.pl

e-mail odnosnie zestawu whw,ktorego juz nie potrzebuje,art zadzialal,a zestaw przyszedl po fakcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie po poronieniu dostaliście okres?


Ja równo pięć tygodni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mimo wszystko stresuje się bo dwa razy mi się nie udało z samym misoprotolem dlatego najchętniej bym pochłonęła paczkę z wow. Najbardziej stresujące jest to, że mam taki tykajacy zegar w żołądku, który mi podpowiada ze czyn dluzej tym gorzej. Ale kombinuje z innymi lekami cały czas. No muszę być silna bo inaczej zeżre mnie stres :-P jakoś dam radę.


To ja.Ja tam ?Nie piszesz nic? Martwie się.Art.wzielas ?

----------


## Angela-111666

Hej.. :* 
Paczka dopiero jutro będzie. Jestem wściekła trochę bo czekam na nią jakby z nożem na gardle. Jak będzie jutro to od razu biorę tabletki i działam żeby nie tracić czasu. Będę pisać, na 100% .. buziaki, trzymaj za mnie kciuki..  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.. :* 
> Paczka dopiero jutro będzie. Jestem wściekła trochę bo czekam na nią jakby z nożem na gardle. Jak będzie jutro to od razu biorę tabletki i działam żeby nie tracić czasu. Będę pisać, na 100% .. buziaki, trzymaj za mnie kciuki..


No oczywiście ,ze trzymam kciuki.Dobrze będzie:-)Spokojnie,tak jak do tej pory:-)Wszystko sie uda:-)

----------


## Angela-111666

Mam tylko jakieś złe przeczucie że zestaw z wow mi nie przyjdzie bo paczka jest w Indiach cały czas. Niedługo święta więc więcej zamieszania na poczcie z paczkami. Obawiam się bardzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam tylko jakieś złe przeczucie że zestaw z wow mi nie przyjdzie bo paczka jest w Indiach cały czas. Niedługo święta więc więcej zamieszania na poczcie z paczkami. Obawiam się bardzo.


W ostateczności pozostaje WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , a jeśli zastosuję sam Mifepriston 200mg mam 1 oryg tab, jest szansa że się uda? a reszte leków na oczyszczenie podadzą mi w szpitalu? nie mam skąd dokupic z pewnego źródła misoprostolu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam , a jeśli zastosuję sam Mifepriston 200mg mam 1 oryg tab, jest szansa że się uda? a reszte leków na oczyszczenie podadzą mi w szpitalu? nie mam skąd dokupic z pewnego źródła misoprostolu..


A ten mifepristone to pewny?  Niestety po samym mifepristone ciąża może dalej się rozwijać. Pewność daje dopiero połączenie dwóch leków. Na stronach wow lub whw możesz poczytać, co się dzieje kiedy weźmiesz sam mifepristone. Tu się nie da linku wkleić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na 99% pewny , zapakowany z wszystkimi oznaczeniami i numerami ,wszystko sie zgadza , ale zastanawia mnie właśnie czy 200 mg nie za mało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na 99% pewny , zapakowany z wszystkimi oznaczeniami i numerami ,wszystko sie zgadza , ale zastanawia mnie właśnie czy 200 mg nie za mało


No nie, w zestawie od Women też jest taki. Teraz by się przydało ze cztery Arthroteki i masz kompletny zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Jestem 3 dni po aborcji medycznej i dziś rano obudziłam się z bólem brzucha. Promieniuje aż na lędźwia. Czy powinnam się martwić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge. Wiktoria
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a ja z kolei mam inny problem jestem 3 dni po poronieniu unikam kontaktu z mężem bo może o niczym nie wiedział ogólnie współżycie bez zabezpieczenia Myślałam że już nie mogę mieć dzieci po operacji a jednak teraz mąż chce ze mną współżyć No ale ja nie mogę przecież i ciągle jakaś wymówka plastry antykoncepcyjne wykupię sobie ale dopiero mogę ich użyć przy pierwszym okresie I co ja mam teraz zrobić czy ja mogę zajść teraz w ciążę później w dni płodne jakoś go Przetrzymam ale czy mogę po prostu teraz te parę dni po stosunku już mam męczenie że pewnie kogoś mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny a ja z kolei mam inny problem jestem 3 dni po poronieniu unikam kontaktu z mężem bo może o niczym nie wiedział ogólnie współżycie bez zabezpieczenia Myślałam że już nie mogę mieć dzieci po operacji a jednak teraz mąż chce ze mną współżyć No ale ja nie mogę przecież i ciągle jakaś wymówka plastry antykoncepcyjne wykupię sobie ale dopiero mogę ich użyć przy pierwszym okresie I co ja mam teraz zrobić czy ja mogę zajść teraz w ciążę później w dni płodne jakoś go Przetrzymam ale czy mogę po prostu teraz te parę dni po stosunku już mam męczenie że pewnie kogoś mam


Nie bardzo zrozumiałam o co pytasz, ale jeśli chodzi o możliwość zajścia w ciążę po poronieniu, to tak, cykl wraca od razu, więc od razu można zajść w następną ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Jestem 3 dni po aborcji medycznej i dziś rano obudziłam się z bólem brzucha. Promieniuje aż na lędźwia. Czy powinnam się martwić?


Czy ten ból mija po tabletkach przeciwbólowych? Pamiętaj że nie wolno aspiryny ani nospy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ten ból mija po tabletkach przeciwbólowych? Pamiętaj że nie wolno aspiryny ani nospy


Ibuprofen nie pomaga. Jednak zauważyłam bardzo duże skrzepy. Czy bardzo, że tak powiem intensywne oczyszczanie mogło doprowadzić do takiego bólu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ibuprofen nie pomaga. Jednak zauważyłam bardzo duże skrzepy. Czy bardzo, że tak powiem intensywne oczyszczanie mogło doprowadzić do takiego bólu?


Pewnie coś zalegało i teraz się czyści. Gdyby to jednak nie przechodziło, pokaż się lekarzowi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnie coś zalegało i teraz się czyści. Gdyby to jednak nie przechodziło, pokaż się lekarzowi


Pewnie masz racje. Bo w sumie krwawiłam intensywnie przez jakieś 8h a potem bardzo skąpo. No nic, mam nadzieje, że przejdzie  :Wink:

----------


## Angela-111666

U mnie lipa bo dalej nie przyszła paczka z art.. już jestem trochę wściekła.. bo chciałam to mieć za sobą. Mam nadzieję, że jutro przyjdzie. Bo wykituje!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie lipa bo dalej nie przyszła paczka z art.. już jestem trochę wściekła.. bo chciałam to mieć za sobą. Mam nadzieję, że jutro przyjdzie. Bo wykituje!!


Cholera to pewnie przez ten balagan na poczcie.Jutro przyjdzie.:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie też to czeka..
Zajście to była wpadka, obecnie przyjmuje bardzo silne antydepresanty. Jakby tak policzyć to od dwóch lat się lecze. Boje się, że te które przyjmuje ostatnio i tak odbilyby się na dziecku.. Psychicznie nie podołam macierzyństwu.. Mam już jednego syna, którego kocham najmocniej na świecie. Nie chce aby widział jak staczam się w dół.. 
Okres spóźnia się dwa dni. Wpadka była dwa / trzy tygodnie temu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. tabletki orginalne, osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie . Tabletki bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Odbior osobisty bardz wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia . Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Jestem 4 dni po zażyciu art. Wyleciało coś na podobe galarety spore od tamtego momentu czyli 4 dni temu utrzymuje mi się krwawienie. Czasami mocniej mnie boli podbrzusze. Jak myślicie udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś zestaw z wow lub  whw? 
Tylko sprawdzenie zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie też to czeka..
> Zajście to była wpadka, obecnie przyjmuje bardzo silne antydepresanty. Jakby tak policzyć to od dwóch lat się lecze. Boje się, że te które przyjmuje ostatnio i tak odbilyby się na dziecku.. Psychicznie nie podołam macierzyństwu.. Mam już jednego syna, którego kocham najmocniej na świecie. Nie chce aby widział jak staczam się w dół.. 
> Okres spóźnia się dwa dni. Wpadka była dwa / trzy tygodnie temu..


Zrobiłaś test?Jeżeli nie to zrób ,bedziesz wiedziala i ewentualnie mozesz zacząć działać.Mam nadzieję ,ze to tylko spoznienie poprostu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny
> Jestem 4 dni po zażyciu art. Wyleciało coś na podobe galarety spore od tamtego momentu czyli 4 dni temu utrzymuje mi się krwawienie. Czasami mocniej mnie boli podbrzusze. Jak myślicie udało się?


No myślę,ze sie udalo.Ja krwawilam jakie 8 dni.tez troche czasami zabolal brzuch.Ale gdyby sie nasilalo zglos sie do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobiłaś test?Jeżeli nie to zrób ,bedziesz wiedziala i ewentualnie mozesz zacząć działać.Mam nadzieję ,ze to tylko spoznienie poprostu.


Trzy testy ciążowe, każdy z bardzo blada druga kreska. Wczoraj robiłam betę, wynik mam odebrać o 11..  
Dziękuję za wsparcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam zestaw,mi juz niepotrzebny,za pozno przyszedł.
St-joa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku do sprzedania .Mozliwa wysylka z sprawedzeniem zawartosci lub odbior osobisty 972904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem umowiona na jutro do lekarza zobaczymy. Dzisiaj w pracy robiło mi się strasznie słabo niestety musiałam wyjść do domu bo ledwo sie trzymałam na nogach. Krwawienie dzisiaj większe ale możliwe że się przedzwigałam w pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma tabletki w rozsądnej cenie? Pilne
paulinakot666@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem umowiona na jutro do lekarza zobaczymy. Dzisiaj w pracy robiło mi się strasznie słabo niestety musiałam wyjść do domu bo ledwo sie trzymałam na nogach. Krwawienie dzisiaj większe ale możliwe że się przedzwigałam w pracy.


O kurcze.MUSISZ odpocząć!!!!Jak mozesz wez kilka dni zwolnienia.Uważaj na siebie:-)

----------


## Angela111-666

No hejka  :Smile:  :Smile:  mam art. Przyszedł 10 minut temu i już mam bo pod językiem. 5 tabletek z wyciagnietym rdzeniem dikofenacu.
Szczypac mnie język od spodu zaczyna niemiłosiernie. Ale wytrzymam w końcu to trzecia próba więc już to przeżyłam. Oby coś się zaczęło dziać bo jak tym razem się nie uda to chyba sypnie mi się psychika totalnie. Jestem gotowa na każdy bol, nawet na szpital tylko niech się uda do cholery!!! Desperacja totalna. Dyskrecja 100% bo do tej pory nikt z moich bliskich nie wie. Moja.ulubiona koleżanko od Wit C jeśli tu jesteś to proszę trzymaj za mnie kciuki. !!- będę zdawać relację na bieżąco. Buziaki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No hejka  mam art. Przyszedł 10 minut temu i już mam bo pod językiem. 5 tabletek z wyciagnietym rdzeniem dikofenacu.
> Szczypac mnie język od spodu zaczyna niemiłosiernie. Ale wytrzymam w końcu to trzecia próba więc już to przeżyłam. Oby coś się zaczęło dziać bo jak tym razem się nie uda to chyba sypnie mi się psychika totalnie. Jestem gotowa na każdy bol, nawet na szpital tylko niech się uda do cholery!!! Desperacja totalna. Dyskrecja 100% bo do tej pory nikt z moich bliskich nie wie. Moja.ulubiona koleżanko od Wit C jeśli tu jesteś to proszę trzymaj za mnie kciuki. !!- będę zdawać relację na bieżąco. Buziaki


JESTEM .Ale mi ułożyło ,ze przyszedł.No teraz to juz z górki:-)Będzie dobrze!!!!!!Te pieczenie i szczypanie jezyka to masakra ale nie daj się :-)Czekam na wieści:-)Trzymam kciuki !!!!!!

----------


## Angela111-666

Minęła chwila ale poczulam ze coś się dzieje w brzuchu .. nie jest to ból tylko takie mrowienie. Postanowilam dołożyć jeszcze dwie tabletki. Ale dopochwowo. Bez rdzenia. Czyli 7 Tab na pierwszą dawkę. Podczas wkładania tabletek zauwazylam ze zaczęło się jakby brązowe krwawienie. .. co będzie dalej to nie wiem. Ale musi być dobrze. Pozytywne myślenie mnie dzis uratuje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Minęła chwila ale poczulam ze coś się dzieje w brzuchu .. nie jest to ból tylko takie mrowienie. Postanowilam dołożyć jeszcze dwie tabletki. Ale dopochwowo. Bez rdzenia. Czyli 7 Tab na pierwszą dawkę. Podczas wkładania tabletek zauwazylam ze zaczęło się jakby brązowe krwawienie. .. co będzie dalej to nie wiem. Ale musi być dobrze. Pozytywne myślenie mnie dzis uratuje


Będzie dobrze:-):-)Juz sie ,,cos,,dzieje!!!To dobrt znak:-)Zobaczysz za pare godzin bedzie po wszystkim:-):-):-).

----------


## anressa

Efekt mrowienia oczywiście, że jest ale nie utrzymuje się zbyt długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i jak Angela?Wszystko dobrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No hejka  mam art. Przyszedł 10 minut temu i już mam bo pod językiem. 5 tabletek z wyciagnietym rdzeniem dikofenacu.
> Szczypac mnie język od spodu zaczyna niemiłosiernie. Ale wytrzymam w końcu to trzecia próba więc już to przeżyłam. Oby coś się zaczęło dziać bo jak tym razem się nie uda to chyba sypnie mi się psychika totalnie. Jestem gotowa na każdy bol, nawet na szpital tylko niech się uda do cholery!!! Desperacja totalna. Dyskrecja 100% bo do tej pory nikt z moich bliskich nie wie. Moja.ulubiona koleżanko od Wit C jeśli tu jesteś to proszę trzymaj za mnie kciuki. !!- będę zdawać relację na bieżąco. Buziaki


I jak?  Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i jak Angela?Wszystko dobrze?


TO ja wit-c!!!RANY martwie sie:-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny.
Jeżeli komuś potrzebne tabletki arthrotec to odsprzedam w rozsądnej cenie. Wysyłka że sprawdzieniem zawartości.
Mi dzięki Bogu nie będą już potrzebne a może komuś się przydadzą. 
Jak coś pisz na maila podam więcej szczegółów 
e-dzwonek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem w 10 tyg ciąży. Zestaw z WHW przyszedł mi parę dni po przekazaniu darowizny w wysokości 80 euro. Tabletki są w woreczku, dziwnie to wygląda. Mam również 10 tabletek z apteki arthrotec forte. Mogę to jakoś połączyć, próbował ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem w 10 tyg ciąży. Zestaw z WHW przyszedł mi parę dni po przekazaniu darowizny w wysokości 80 euro. Tabletki są w woreczku, dziwnie to wygląda. Mam również 10 tabletek z apteki arthrotec forte. Mogę to jakoś połączyć, próbował ktoś?


Tak wygląda przesyłka nierejestrowana z WHW, to normalne, możesz poczytać na maszwybor.net, tam też dziewczyny piszą o takich przesyłkach. Nie ma potrzeby dokładać Arthroteku, zestaw bez problemu rozprawi się z ciąża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zamierzam mieć więcej dzieci i syndrom poaboryjny mnie delikatnie mówiąc nie obchodzi. A jesli chodzi o skutki to tak biorę je na siebie i jestem tego świadoma w 100%. 
> Moje sumienie, moja sprawa i moje życie. Nie zmienisz niczyjego światopoglądu także skończ swoje próby wymuszenia u mnie wyrzutów sumienia. Nie da rady.. polecam forum dla przyszłych matek potrzebujących wsparcia. Myślę, że tak będziesz się świetnie nadawać i podbudujesz dziewczyny jak nikt inny. To komplement. Nie chce Cię upokorzyć tylko tak samo jak Ty mi to tym razem ja Tobie daje cudowną radę. Powodzonka i wiem, że jesteś niesamowita i na tym forum które Ci polecilam znajdziesz swoich fanów .. buziaczki Karolcia
> -Angela


Cześć! Czytałam Twój dialog z Karoliną i piszesz w sposób bardzo pewny siebie, podajesz liczbę 100% itd. co oznacza, że podjęłas już decyzję i chcesz jej mocno bronić i jasne - musisz mieć wiele ważnych przesłanek, bo decyzji o aborcji nikt nie podejmuje ot tak ale zastanowiłoby mnie to 100% - nigdy nie ma takiej pewności, nie wiadomo, co sie wydarzy jutro. I to, co mówisz i w jaki sposób, jest typowe dla kobiet przed aborcją - dzień po wiele z nich mówi zupełnie inaczej. Bo to nie chodzi tak na prawde o dziecko,ale przede wszystkim o Ciebie - czy po aborcji w domu będziesz dalej tą samą osobą, tą sama mamą dla syna, czy nie odejdzie właśnie to twoje błyskotliwe poczucie humoru, cięta riposta. Kobieta po aborcji bardzo sie zmienia - rozmawiam z nimi bardzo często i to nie sa dywagacje tylko liczby. I oczywiście, są też kobiety, które mówią - aborcja była prawidłowym rozwiązaniem - np. moja mama - ale te kobiety przestają czuć cokolwiek, są zimne, odcięte od emocji. Dziś widzisz tu i teraz ale zycie jest dłuższe - za miesiąc, za rok, za dwa przyjdzie myslenie, liczenie lat, pytania syna: ile razy byłaś w ciąży? Ja dowiedziałam się po 30 latach od mamy prawdy- ale dziecko to czuje, bo mama zaczyna zachowywac sie inaczej, jest bardziej nerwowa, nie dostrzega głebokich potrzeb swojego żyjącego dziecka. Psychiatra, prof. Philip Ney bada zachowania dzieci , które żyja przed i po aborcji od kilkudziesięciu lat, w w w . fronda . p l/a/philip-ney-slady-aborcji-pozostaja-w-rodzenstwie,80086.html, zachęcam, żebyś nie zamykała sie na czytanie, na wiedzę - w wolności i dla siebie...pozdrawiam! Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem w 10 tyg ciąży. Zestaw z WHW przyszedł mi parę dni po przekazaniu darowizny w wysokości 80 euro. Tabletki są w woreczku, dziwnie to wygląda. Mam również 10 tabletek z apteki arthrotec forte. Mogę to jakoś połączyć, próbował ktoś?


Co masz na myśli pisząc - dziwnie mi to wygląda? Wiesz jak przebiega aborcja farmakologiczna w domu, w 10 tygodniu? Znasz skutki zdrowotne? Jak sie teraz czujesz? Masz w pobliżu szpital,  osobę wspierającą,która w sytuacji krwotoku zawiezie Cię na oddział ratunkowy?  Poradzisz sobie z widokiem dziecka? Co potem? Zaufaj swojej intuicji, swojemu ciału - i jak podpowiada Ci, że coś jest dziwne, może to oznaczać, że warto zastanowić sie bez presji raz jeszcze - bo jest to decyzja, której skutki fizyczne i psychiczne ponosi głównie kobieta, która doświadcza aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny!
Jestem po wizycie u ginekologa. Nie wytrzymałam do jutra wiec poszłam. Zrobił USG i nic nie wyszło powiedział, że ładnie się oczyściło i nie będzie potrzebne łyżeczkowanie. Na osłabienie powiedział że normalne jeśli dzwigam w pracy i poprosił żebym przyszła do szpitala tam zbada mnie jeszcze raz i da l4.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć! Czytałam Twój dialog z Karoliną i piszesz w sposób bardzo pewny siebie, podajesz liczbę 100% itd. co oznacza, że podjęłas już decyzję i chcesz jej mocno bronić i jasne - musisz mieć wiele ważnych przesłanek, bo decyzji o aborcji nikt nie podejmuje ot tak ale zastanowiłoby mnie to 100% - nigdy nie ma takiej pewności, nie wiadomo, co sie wydarzy jutro. I to, co mówisz i w jaki sposób, jest typowe dla kobiet przed aborcją - dzień po wiele z nich mówi zupełnie inaczej. Bo to nie chodzi tak na prawde o dziecko,ale przede wszystkim o Ciebie - czy po aborcji w domu będziesz dalej tą samą osobą, tą sama mamą dla syna, czy nie odejdzie właśnie to twoje błyskotliwe poczucie humoru, cięta riposta. Kobieta po aborcji bardzo sie zmienia - rozmawiam z nimi bardzo często i to nie sa dywagacje tylko liczby. I oczywiście, są też kobiety, które mówią - aborcja była prawidłowym rozwiązaniem - np. moja mama - ale te kobiety przestają czuć cokolwiek, są zimne, odcięte od emocji. Dziś widzisz tu i teraz ale zycie jest dłuższe - za miesiąc, za rok, za dwa przyjdzie myslenie, liczenie lat, pytania syna: ile razy byłaś w ciąży? Ja dowiedziałam się po 30 latach od mamy prawdy- ale dziecko to czuje, bo mama zaczyna zachowywac sie inaczej, jest bardziej nerwowa, nie dostrzega głebokich potrzeb swojego żyjącego dziecka. Psychiatra, prof. Philip Ney bada zachowania dzieci , które żyja przed i po aborcji od kilkudziesięciu lat, w w w . fronda . p l/a/philip-ney-slady-aborcji-pozostaja-w-rodzenstwie,80086.html, zachęcam, żebyś nie zamykała sie na czytanie, na wiedzę - w wolności i dla siebie...pozdrawiam! Ania


Co ty mozesz wiedzieć o tym wszystkim?Gó....wiesz tyle Ci powiem.ODWAL SIE OD NIEJ.Syndrom po....,Jedna ma ,druga świadomoe wybiera .JA I ANDZELA WYBRAŁYSMY ŚWIADOMIE.NIKT nas do tego nie zmuszał.JA  usunełam drugi raz i nie załuje ani chwili bo nie chcialam skazac mojego dziecka na tułaczke wieczne ponizanie !!!!To Ja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny!
> Jestem po wizycie u ginekologa. Nie wytrzymałam do jutra wiec poszłam. Zrobił USG i nic nie wyszło powiedział, że ładnie się oczyściło i nie będzie potrzebne łyżeczkowanie. Na osłabienie powiedział że normalne jeśli dzwigam w pracy i poprosił żebym przyszła do szpitala tam zbada mnie jeszcze raz i da l4.


No i gitara !#!Odpocznij trochę !#Dobrze ,ze po wszystkim!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i gitara !#!Odpocznij trochę !#Dobrze ,ze po wszystkim!!!!!


A i noe odpowiadaj temu trolowi co tam cos pisze na twój temat.Chu.......Wie i sie wypowiada .Spokojnie decyzje podjelas sama i nie mart sie ,nie zameczaj .Dobrze zrobiłaś.Lepsze takie rozwiazanie niz potem zrobic cos straszniejszego.JESTEM z Tobą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty mozesz wiedzieć o tym wszystkim?Gó....wiesz tyle Ci powiem.ODWAL SIE OD NIEJ.Syndrom po....,Jedna ma ,druga świadomoe wybiera .JA I ANDZELA WYBRAŁYSMY ŚWIADOMIE.NIKT nas do tego nie zmuszał.JA  usunełam drugi raz i nie załuje ani chwili bo nie chcialam skazac mojego dziecka na tułaczke wieczne ponizanie !!!!To Ja.


Sposób w jaki piszesz, świadczy o tym, że temat aborcji wzbudza w Tobie ogromne emocje i agresję. Czuję, że ona nie jest do mnie - byłoby to irracjonalne. Z tego, co piszesz - jesteś w bardzo trudnej sytuacji i jest prawdopodobieństwo, że dziecko doświadczyłoby też tego cierpienia - z drugiej strony - nigdy nie wiadomo tego na pewno jak potoczyłoby sie twoje zycie i Twoich dzieci, gdybys zdecydowała się jednak urodzić - życie czasem zaskakuje i siły jakie uruchamiaja się z kobiecie, która czeka na dziecko. I uwierz mi - na prawde nie chodzi mi o dziecko - tylko o to, co zostaje w matce - pustka, ból, który nieprzepłakany przeradza się w agresję, maske, wyparcie, racjonalizację...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpoczne niestety dopiero od piatku. Dzisiaj na noc do pracy a jutro na 16...
Mam nadzieje, że da mi l4 tak jak powiedział. Ewentualnie  kazal iść do rodzinnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sposób w jaki piszesz, świadczy o tym, że temat aborcji wzbudza w Tobie ogromne emocje i agresję. Czuję, że ona nie jest do mnie - byłoby to irracjonalne. Z tego, co piszesz - jesteś w bardzo trudnej sytuacji i jest prawdopodobieństwo, że dziecko doświadczyłoby też tego cierpienia - z drugiej strony - nigdy nie wiadomo tego na pewno jak potoczyłoby sie twoje zycie i Twoich dzieci, gdybys zdecydowała się jednak urodzić - życie czasem zaskakuje i siły jakie uruchamiaja się z kobiecie, która czeka na dziecko. I uwierz mi - na prawde nie chodzi mi o dziecko - tylko o to, co zostaje w matce - pustka, ból, który nieprzepłakany przeradza się w agresję, maske, wyparcie, racjonalizację...


Noe ma bólu jezeli wiesz,ze robisz jak trzeba .Ja nie mam z tym problemu ,jestem spełnioną matka wielu dzieci ,naprawde wielu.ODWAL SIE OD ANDZELI .Grzecznie proszę.Zastanow sie czy swoimi wypowiedzismi nie spowodujesz tragedii.Czy kobieta ,,słuchajaca,,,ciebie nie ,,zrobi,,głopoty i nie zostawi DZIECI I RODZINY.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odpoczne niestety dopiero od piatku. Dzisiaj na noc do pracy a jutro na 16...
> Mam nadzieje, że da mi l4 tak jak powiedział. Ewentualnie  kazal iść do rodzinnego.


No tylko staraj sie w miare ,,mocy,,uważać.Tylko nie przejmuj sie wypowiedzismu tego trola co wczesniej pisalaTo ja .JESTEM z tabo .Dobrze ,ze jest ok.Zawsze ,,gdyby cos,,to mozesz sie zeolnic do domu.No jest doborze!!Cieszę sie ,ze Ci sue udalo!!!

----------


## Angela111-666

Hej u mnie nie jest źle. Druga dawka też spora bo 4 szt dopochwowo i 4 doustnie. Silny kop. Leci już krew jest wiecej jej trochę i jest zywoczerwona. Skurcze raczej słabe, kilka może silniejszych. Ogólnie mam dużą odporność na leki i bol pomimo w miarę normalnej wagi ciala bo 55kg wzrost 166cm.. Oby się udało.

Do koleżanki która umoralnia: --> tak jestem bardzo pewną siebie i silną kobietą. Odporna na ból i stres, odporna na problemy .. wiesz dlaczego tak jest o dlaczego nie chce mieć więcej dzieci? 
Bo mam 5 letniego chorego na autyzm synka.. i nie chce mieć więcej dzieci bo muszę zrobić wszystko żeby 100% mojego czasu mu poświęcić. By się rozwijał, robił postępy. I wiesz dlaczego jeszcze nie chce mieć dzieci? No gdy wwieku 2 lat diagnozowano u mojego syna autyzm i zostało to potwierdzone badaniami, wtedy właśnie zostawił mnie mąż uważając swojego syna za niedorozwnietego i był to dla niego wstyd i hańba! Zostawił mnie bez grosza, bez pracy, bez prawa jazdy ( mieszkam na zadupiu). Musialam w półtora miesiąca zrobić prawko, znaleźć pracę, kasę na.życie, kupić auto i załatwić dziecku przedszkole, logopedy i terapeutów co przekraczalo moja pensję. Do czasu rozwodu 10 miesięcy) nie płacił alimentów. Dlatego nie ufam facetom i nie będę wymyślać i robić sobie nadziei że z nową dzidzia stworzymy wspaniałą rodzinkę. 
Zainteresowaną żegnam!! Ot cala moja pewność siebie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tylko staraj sie w miare ,,mocy,,uważać.Tylko nie przejmuj sie wypowiedzismu tego trola co wczesniej pisalaTo ja .JESTEM z tabo .Dobrze ,ze jest ok.Zawsze ,,gdyby cos,,to mozesz sie zeolnic do domu.No jest doborze!!Cieszę sie ,ze Ci sue udalo!!!


A gdybyś miala isc do rodzinnego to na pewno dostaniesz zwolnienie jak powiesz,ze masz biegunkę wymiotujesz  i ze w pracy ostatnio ktos tak chorawali ze w nocy miałaś goraczke ponad 38 'to uzna ,ze to rota wirus jak u dzieci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tylko staraj sie w miare ,,mocy,,uważać.Tylko nie przejmuj sie wypowiedzismu tego trola co wczesniej pisalaTo ja .JESTEM z tabo .Dobrze ,ze jest ok.Zawsze ,,gdyby cos,,to mozesz sie zeolnic do domu.No jest doborze!!Cieszę sie ,ze Ci sue udalo!!!



W jakim sensie JESTES? Pomożesz w czasie aborcji,jak trzeba będzie jechac do szpitala? Bierzesz na siebie ewentualne skutki, komplikacje zdrowotne? Po aborcji tez będziesz wsparciem, czy tylko będziesz mówiła puste słowa:jest dobrze? Jak sie to wypowie 100 razy to może na minute będzie lepiej. Odważnie...nie zazdroszczę takiej odpowiedzialności...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej u mnie nie jest źle. Druga dawka też spora bo 4 szt dopochwowo i 4 doustnie. Silny kop. Leci już krew jest wiecej jej trochę i jest zywoczerwona. Skurcze raczej słabe, kilka może silniejszych. Ogólnie mam dużą odporność na leki i bol pomimo w miarę normalnej wagi ciala bo 55kg wzrost 166cm.. Oby się udało.
> 
> Do koleżanki która umoralnia: --> tak jestem bardzo pewną siebie i silną kobietą. Odporna na ból i stres, odporna na problemy .. wiesz dlaczego tak jest o dlaczego nie chce mieć więcej dzieci? 
> Bo mam 5 letniego chorego na autyzm synka.. i nie chce mieć więcej dzieci bo muszę zrobić wszystko żeby 100% mojego czasu mu poświęcić. By się rozwijał, robił postępy. I wiesz dlaczego jeszcze nie chce mieć dzieci? No gdy wwieku 2 lat diagnozowano u mojego syna autyzm i zostało to potwierdzone badaniami, wtedy właśnie zostawił mnie mąż uważając swojego syna za niedorozwnietego i był to dla niego wstyd i hańba! Zostawił mnie bez grosza, bez pracy, bez prawa jazdy ( mieszkam na zadupiu). Musialam w półtora miesiąca zrobić prawko, znaleźć pracę, kasę na.życie, kupić auto i załatwić dziecku przedszkole, logopedy i terapeutów co przekraczalo moja pensję. Do czasu rozwodu 10 miesięcy) nie płacił alimentów. Dlatego nie ufam facetom i nie będę wymyślać i robić sobie nadziei że z nową dzidzia stworzymy wspaniałą rodzinkę. 
> Zainteresowaną żegnam!! Ot cala moja pewność siebie!


Och moja biedna Andżi:-(Mojej siostry syn tez ma autyzm ,tylko w ,,lekkiej,,postaci .Jest jednym z naklepszych uczniow w szkole ,czerwony pasek na swiadectwie.TO JA!!!Boze kochany ,jak sie nie modle to teraz to robie.Uda sie !!!Ja tak bardzo ,sie denerwuje.Napewno sie uda.Pisz!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakim sensie JESTES? Pomożesz w czasie aborcji,jak trzeba będzie jechac do szpitala? Bierzesz na siebie ewentualne skutki, komplikacje zdrowotne? Po aborcji tez będziesz wsparciem, czy tylko będziesz mówiła puste słowa:jest dobrze? Jak sie to wypowie 100 razy to może na minute będzie lepiej. Odważnie...nie zazdroszczę takiej odpowiedzialności...


Wak się!!Nie wiesz co to znaczy,,JESTEM Z T O BA,,zal mi ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W jakim sensie JESTES? Pomożesz w czasie aborcji,jak trzeba będzie jechac do szpitala? Bierzesz na siebie ewentualne skutki, komplikacje zdrowotne? Po aborcji tez będziesz wsparciem, czy tylko będziesz mówiła puste słowa:jest dobrze? Jak sie to wypowie 100 razy to może na minute będzie lepiej. Odważnie...nie zazdroszczę takiej odpowiedzialności...


W ciągu czterech lat towarzyszyłam wirtualnie przy około 800 -900 aborcji. W tym konieczność wyjazdu do szpitala była może w jakichś 3-4 przypadkach. Innych powikłań nie było. Sama sobie oblicz jaki to promil. I nie udzielaj się błagam w tematach o których nie masz pojęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej u mnie nie jest źle. Druga dawka też spora bo 4 szt dopochwowo i 4 doustnie. Silny kop. Leci już krew jest wiecej jej trochę i jest zywoczerwona. Skurcze raczej słabe, kilka może silniejszych. Ogólnie mam dużą odporność na leki i bol pomimo w miarę normalnej wagi ciala bo 55kg wzrost 166cm.. Oby się udało.
> 
> Do koleżanki która umoralnia: --> tak jestem bardzo pewną siebie i silną kobietą. Odporna na ból i stres, odporna na problemy .. wiesz dlaczego tak jest o dlaczego nie chce mieć więcej dzieci? 
> Bo mam 5 letniego chorego na autyzm synka.. i nie chce mieć więcej dzieci bo muszę zrobić wszystko żeby 100% mojego czasu mu poświęcić. By się rozwijał, robił postępy. I wiesz dlaczego jeszcze nie chce mieć dzieci? No gdy wwieku 2 lat diagnozowano u mojego syna autyzm i zostało to potwierdzone badaniami, wtedy właśnie zostawił mnie mąż uważając swojego syna za niedorozwnietego i był to dla niego wstyd i hańba! Zostawił mnie bez grosza, bez pracy, bez prawa jazdy ( mieszkam na zadupiu). Musialam w półtora miesiąca zrobić prawko, znaleźć pracę, kasę na.życie, kupić auto i załatwić dziecku przedszkole, logopedy i terapeutów co przekraczalo moja pensję. Do czasu rozwodu 10 miesięcy) nie płacił alimentów. Dlatego nie ufam facetom i nie będę wymyślać i robić sobie nadziei że z nową dzidzia stworzymy wspaniałą rodzinkę. 
> Zainteresowaną żegnam!! Ot cala moja pewność siebie!


Angelo, dziekuje, że zdecydowałaś sie napisać tak wiele na swój temat - Twoja historia pokazuje, co kobieta jest w stanie zrobić dla swojego dziecka, ile w Tobie siły, ile rzeczy się udało - jest z czego być dumnym i na czym budować. W tej chwili toczy sie inny scenariusz. Jesli będziesz szukała za jakiś czas realnego wsparcia po aborcji, napisz:  annamarta.jaczyty@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ciągu czterech lat towarzyszyłam wirtualnie przy około 800 -900 aborcji. W tym konieczność wyjazdu do szpitala była może w jakichś 3-4 przypadkach. Innych powikłań nie było. Sama sobie oblicz jaki to promil. I nie udzielaj się błagam w tematach o których nie masz pojęcia.


Dziękuję Ci kochania,ze ,,to,, napisałaś .Bo boję się o ,,moją,,Andzele i koleżankę,,Art,,Takie wypowiedzi bezmozgow mogą zachwiac ,,całą akcja,,,Cholera po co ona tu pisze ,#!!#Mysle ,ze brakuje tskim osoba przyjsciol i dla tego próbują zniszczyc życie innym.Moja ANDZELO I KOLEZANKO ART .tylko spokojnie#!!!!

----------


## Angela111-666

Grunt to starać się nie przejmować.Buziaczki dziewczyny ..:* damy radę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Grunt to starać się nie przejmować.Buziaczki dziewczyny ..:* damy radę!


Tak moja droga!Pisz!Czekam!Wit-c:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W ciągu czterech lat towarzyszyłam wirtualnie przy około 800 -900 aborcji. W tym konieczność wyjazdu do szpitala była może w jakichś 3-4 przypadkach. Innych powikłań nie było. Sama sobie oblicz jaki to promil. I nie udzielaj się błagam w tematach o których nie masz pojęcia.


No tak, liczby czego? Która dziewczyna w trakcie aborcji w domu i krwotoku zdecyduje się pojechać na pogotowie? Ile z nich napisało potem na forum jak skończyła sie ich historia? Znam historie dziewczyny, która na kolanach próbowała dojść do łazienki, tak krwawiła i chciała po prostu umrzeć z bólu - mówiła mi to pięć lat po aborcji, a wspomnienia były ciągle żywe i takich historii słyszałam znacznie więcej -  nie znasz żadnych liczb a tym bardziej tych kobiet - tylko wpisy na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, liczby czego? Która dziewczyna w trakcie aborcji w domu i krwotoku zdecyduje się pojechać na pogotowie? Ile z nich napisało potem na forum jak skończyła sie ich historia? Znam historie dziewczyny, która na kolanach próbowała dojść do łazienki, tak krwawiła i chciała po prostu umrzeć z bólu - mówiła mi to pięć lat po aborcji, a wspomnienia były ciągle żywe i takich historii słyszałam znacznie więcej -  nie znasz żadnych liczb a tym bardziej tych kobiet - tylko wpisy na forum.


A ile razy ty usunelaś ciążę ,ze sie wypowiadasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, liczby czego? Która dziewczyna w trakcie aborcji w domu i krwotoku zdecyduje się pojechać na pogotowie? Ile z nich napisało potem na forum jak skończyła sie ich historia? Znam historie dziewczyny, która na kolanach próbowała dojść do łazienki, tak krwawiła i chciała po prostu umrzeć z bólu - mówiła mi to pięć lat po aborcji, a wspomnienia były ciągle żywe i takich historii słyszałam znacznie więcej -  nie znasz żadnych liczb a tym bardziej tych kobiet - tylko wpisy na forum.


Większość z nich pisze jeszcze przez jakiś czas, znikają najczęściej po pierwszej miesiączce, bo to dla nich takie jakby przypieczętowanie udanej akcji. Co więcej, wiele z nich wraca po jakimś czasie, kiedy przydarza się kolejna wpadka, więc jak widzisz nie umierają, nie wykrwawiają się, a nawet decydują się na kolejną aborcje ! No ale po co ja się produkuje, jak ty nigdy aborcji nie miałaś. To jak gadać że ślepym o kolorach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żeby wypowiadać się na dany temat lub udzielać wsparcia nie trzeba przejść aborcji, można natomiast doswiadczać jej skutków. Żeby leczyc choroby serca nie trzeba miec chorego serca - lepiej miec je zdrowe, żeby leczyc depresję -najlepiej nie mieć depresji. Żeby udzielić wsparcia - potrzeba czuć. Postrzeganie ludzi przez pryzmat "przebiegu akcji" to za mało...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Większość z nich pisze jeszcze przez jakiś czas, znikają najczęściej po pierwszej miesiączce, bo to dla nich takie jakby przypieczętowanie udanej akcji. Co więcej, wiele z nich wraca po jakimś czasie, kiedy przydarza się kolejna wpadka, więc jak widzisz nie umierają, nie wykrwawiają się, a nawet decydują się na kolejną aborcje ! No ale po co ja się produkuje, jak ty nigdy aborcji nie miałaś. To jak gadać że ślepym o kolorach.


Oooo dobrze powiedziane!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Większość z nich pisze jeszcze przez jakiś czas, znikają najczęściej po pierwszej miesiączce, bo to dla nich takie jakby przypieczętowanie udanej akcji. Co więcej, wiele z nich wraca po jakimś czasie, kiedy przydarza się kolejna wpadka, więc jak widzisz nie umierają, nie wykrwawiają się, a nawet decydują się na kolejną aborcje ! No ale po co ja się produkuje, jak ty nigdy aborcji nie miałaś. To jak gadać że ślepym o kolorach.


 :Smile:  myśle, że ciekawiej, piękniej  i bardziej inspirująco jest opowiadać ślepemu o kolorach (bo one przecież są!) niż jak ślepy prowadzi ślepego - daleko nie zajdą... Poza tym na tym forum tez juz niejedna dziewczyna pisała o swoim bólu po stracie dziecka i uzyskiwała wsparcie "na zimno i po wierzchu" typu - "bedzie dobrze, wez sie z garść, w końcu minie" - to nic nie daje, te dziewczyny potem trafiaja na terapie i lecza sie latami. Polecam terapeutów żywej nadziei - organizacja działa kilkadziesiąt lat, prowadzą terapię głównie dla kobiet po aborcji - skoro taka organizacja działa, to znaczy, że sa kobiety, które pomocy potrzebują. I to jest fakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Żeby wypowiadać się na dany temat lub udzielać wsparcia nie trzeba przejść aborcji, można natomiast doswiadczać jej skutków. Żeby leczyc choroby serca nie trzeba miec chorego serca - lepiej miec je zdrowe, żeby leczyc depresję -najlepiej nie mieć depresji. Żeby udzielić wsparcia - potrzeba czuć. Postrzeganie ludzi przez pryzmat "przebiegu akcji" to za mało...


Przestań i przeczytaj poprzednie wpisy !!!!Zastanów sie nad ich sensem!!!!Oceniaj o doradzaj po przemysle iu!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przestań i przeczytaj poprzednie wpisy !!!!Zastanów sie nad ich sensem!!!!Oceniaj o doradzaj po przemysle iu!!



Krzyki i wykrzykniki nic tu nie dadzą, ostatecznie prawda broni się sama, mimo wszystko dobranoc...
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krzyki i wykrzykniki nic tu nie dadzą, ostatecznie prawda broni się sama, mimo wszystko dobranoc...
> Ania


Ty masz swoją prawdę z Bozią i stadkiem dzieci, a my mamy swoją prawdę z możliwością wyboru i życia tak jak chcemy. Nie podoba ci się aborcja ? To po prostu jej sobie nie rób. Ale nie mów mi, co mam robić ze swoim życiem. Ja Tobie nie bronię rodzić co rok i uczęszczać na różaniec. Możesz się nawet za mnie pomodlić  :Wink:

----------


## Angela111-666

Trzecia dawka.. zaczyna się ból.. krawienie po drugiej dawce szybko ustąpiło więc bez szału. Oby trzecia dawka była coś pomogła bo po drugiej stwierdzam, że się nie udało. Może po ostatniej pójdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie artroeku.Mozliwa wysylka z sprawdzeniem lub odbior osobisty 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Andzela udało się????

----------


## Angela111-666

Hej.. wczoraj około 23 brałam ostatnia dawkę art. .. przed snem czułam, że mam gorączkę i dreszcze. TrZecia dawka składała się z 5 tabletek. Dwie doustnie i trzy dopochwowo. CZyli najslabsza dawka. Wstalam okolo 8.. I poszłam od razu do toalety. Usiadłam no i krew mocno czerwona i  dość gęsta ale bez skrzepow lała się ciurkiem.. uznałam, że to dobry znak. Pół godziny później poszłam znów do toalety z silną potrzebą parcia jakby na biegunkę i coś ze mnie wyszło ale nie wiem.co to było bo poleciało do kibelka. Możliwe, że to pozostałości po tabletkach. Żadnej galaretki itp opisywanej przez dziewczyny którym się udało nie było. Krew nadal jest i lekkie skurcze i ból w prawym boku i na zmianę w lewym. Czuje się odkąd wstałam jakby z brzucha ktoś spusil mi powietrze. Macocha jakby się zmniejszyła takie mam odczucie bo podbrzusze zrobiło się miekkie. Nie wiem.czy to ma znaczenie ale wczoraj po pierwszej dawce czułam jakby leciał ze mnie taki płyn typu wody było tego niewiele więc uznałam ze.to nic takiego .. dziś jednak wzielam.to pod uwagę zastanawiając się nad tym moim mniejszym podbrzuszem. Piszcie co o tym myslicie.. czy się nie udało bo sama nie wiem.

----------


## Angela111-666

Hehe sorki za literowki. Macica A nie macocha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.. wczoraj około 23 brałam ostatnia dawkę art. .. przed snem czułam, że mam gorączkę i dreszcze. TrZecia dawka składała się z 5 tabletek. Dwie doustnie i trzy dopochwowo. CZyli najslabsza dawka. Wstalam okolo 8.. I poszłam od razu do toalety. Usiadłam no i krew mocno czerwona i  dość gęsta ale bez skrzepow lała się ciurkiem.. uznałam, że to dobry znak. Pół godziny później poszłam znów do toalety z silną potrzebą parcia jakby na biegunkę i coś ze mnie wyszło ale nie wiem.co to było bo poleciało do kibelka. Możliwe, że to pozostałości po tabletkach. Żadnej galaretki itp opisywanej przez dziewczyny którym się udało nie było. Krew nadal jest i lekkie skurcze i ból w prawym boku i na zmianę w lewym. Czuje się odkąd wstałam jakby z brzucha ktoś spusil mi powietrze. Macocha jakby się zmniejszyła takie mam odczucie bo podbrzusze zrobiło się miekkie. Nie wiem.czy to ma znaczenie ale wczoraj po pierwszej dawce czułam jakby leciał ze mnie taki płyn typu wody było tego niewiele więc uznałam ze.to nic takiego .. dziś jednak wzielam.to pod uwagę zastanawiając się nad tym moim mniejszym podbrzuszem. Piszcie co o tym myslicie.. czy się nie udało bo sama nie wiem.


To 7-8 tydzień, tak? Powinno być czuć jakieś większe skrzepy, taka kulkę może. Kiedy idziesz na USG?

----------


## Angela111-666

Ciągle teraz myślę co to ze mnie wylecialo zaraz po biegunce. Czy to pozostałości po tabletkach czy właśnie to co powinno. Dylemat.. Dylemat. Dylemat.

----------


## Angela111-666

Pójdę w poniedziałek na usg jak tabsy się rozpuszczą. Coś wylecialo bo czulam że coś idzie .. czułam to jeszcze w pochwie. Ale nie wiem co to bo polecialo do toalety. Jest 8 tydzień już

----------


## Angela111-666

Wariuje chyba. Włożyłam palec tam dość głęboko.. I skrzepy wychodzą ale.male.kawałki .. takie pół centymetra.. jakie strzępy brązowe czegoś ... nieładnie wyglądające. Nie wiem co myśleć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak mysle ,ze sie nareszcie udało .Pozostalosci po tabletkach raczej bys nie poczuła a tam ewidentnie cos sie wydostalo.Cieszę sie :-):-) Bo juz sie tez martwilam:-):-)Do poniedziałku powinno wszystko po tab.wypłynąć.Lekarz juz tylko potwierdzi poronienie:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wariuje chyba. Włożyłam palec tam dość głęboko.. I skrzepy wychodzą ale.male.kawałki .. takie pół centymetra.. jakie strzępy brązowe czegoś ... nieładnie wyglądające. Nie wiem co myśleć.


Ja tez tak mialam.Nie widziałam co wyszlo bo mialam dosc silna biegunke a potem takie skrzepy malutkie tylko wychodzily ,bardzo male.Ale sie udalo ,zrobilam test po 2 tyg.negatywny był.A i wlasnie tez poczulam ta ,ze jestem,,pusta,,i macica byla miekka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wariuje chyba. Włożyłam palec tam dość głęboko.. I skrzepy wychodzą ale.male.kawałki .. takie pół centymetra.. jakie strzępy brązowe czegoś ... nieładnie wyglądające. Nie wiem co myśleć.


Powinnaś krwawić chociaż kilka dni jak podczas okresu, a Ty nie masz krwawienia teraz?

----------


## Angela111-666

Krwawienie teraz jest ... w sumie cały czas jest ..A ciurkiem leci jak siadam na kibelek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie teraz jest ... w sumie cały czas jest ..A ciurkiem leci jak siadam na kibelek.


No to dobrze. Ale badania i tak zrób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To tak jak pisalam wyżej BARDZO SIĘ CIESZĘ:-):-)Napisz jeszcze jak będziesz po wizycie u lekarza ale to tylko ,,formalność,,.Pewnie bede tu,, zaglądać,, od czasu do czasu.Moze jeszcze którąś z dziewczyn skorzysta z ziół i wit-c :-):-).Dobrze ,ze juz po wszystkim:-).Powodzenia pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Arthrotek - bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki. Obdnior osobisty lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przy odbiorze. Pozdrawiam Karolina

----------


## Angela111-666

Oj nie wjem czy juz po wszystkim bo krwawienie jakby mniejsze i takie rozcienczone. Ehh chyba się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj nie wjem czy juz po wszystkim bo krwawienie jakby mniejsze i takie rozcienczone. Ehh chyba się nie udało.


A jak tam zestaw, bo z tego co wiem, to część przesyłek ruszyła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj nie wjem czy juz po wszystkim bo krwawienie jakby mniejsze i takie rozcienczone. Ehh chyba się nie udało.


Nawet tak nie myśl!!!Na pewno się udało!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotek, preferowany odbior osobisty albo platnosc przy odbiorze tylko ze sptawdzeniem!

----------


## patrycja19

Cześć dziewczyny , tydzień temu miałam akcję z arthroteciem, na szczęście wszystko udało się za pierwszym razem i zostało mi 8 tabletek. Tabletki były kupowane w aptece (partnerowi udało sie załatwic receptę), mam nadzieję ,że więcej mi się nie przydadzą , dlatego mogę je odpsprzedać, możliwość wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartość, cena jaka mnie interesuje to 80 zł+kw. Zainteresowanym mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Proszę pisać na meila : pysiunia107@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Dziewczyny mam jedno opakowanie Arthrotec 100%orginalny.kupiony osobiście. Możliwa wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty.
stec33@wp.pl 
Jak vod pisz podam więcej szczegółów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, jak któraś czeka na przesyłkę z wow, i długo wisi na śledzeniu to piszcie skargi na pocztę polską, ja tak zrobiłam, wzór pisma znalazłam na fanpage'u kobiety w sieci, trzy dni po wysłaniu skargi mailem, przesyłka 11.12 cudownie pojawiła się w Warszawie, mimo że od 2.11 nie było po niej śladu, a dziś jest już u mnie  :Smile:

----------


## Angela111-666

Hej.. nie wiem czy się udało... krwawienie jakby ustępuje bo jest go malutko i przybiera ciemniejszy kolor .. taki brązowy.. Jestem już znerwicowana bo myślę, że objawy ciąży powinny mijać.. A wczoraj i dziś bolą mnie piersi .. dziś wybitnie. Odkąd wstałam. Śmigam bez stanika bo nie wyrobie takie mam po bokach obrzekniete.. aż ciągnie ból do węzłów pod pachami. Nie wiem.co robić już. Moja paczka z wow jest cały czas w indiach ale na lotnisku czy coś takiego. Z informacją ze śmiga na export. Nie wiem czy dojdzie do świąt.. A ja się psychicznie wykoncze. Nie wiem czy do tego czasu próbować z art.. po raz kolejny. Wiem.ze do tej próby potrzebuje z 30 albo 40 tabletek bo mój organizm jest tak odporny ze jestem sama w szoku. Ale nie zrezygnuje ze swojej decyzji.. jak to jest z tymi objawami ciazy po art.. długo się utrzymuja np ból piersi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.. nie wiem czy się udało... krwawienie jakby ustępuje bo jest go malutko i przybiera ciemniejszy kolor .. taki brązowy.. Jestem już znerwicowana bo myślę, że objawy ciąży powinny mijać.. A wczoraj i dziś bolą mnie piersi .. dziś wybitnie. Odkąd wstałam. Śmigam bez stanika bo nie wyrobie takie mam po bokach obrzekniete.. aż ciągnie ból do węzłów pod pachami. Nie wiem.co robić już. Moja paczka z wow jest cały czas w indiach ale na lotnisku czy coś takiego. Z informacją ze śmiga na export. Nie wiem czy dojdzie do świąt.. A ja się psychicznie wykoncze. Nie wiem czy do tego czasu próbować z art.. po raz kolejny. Wiem.ze do tej próby potrzebuje z 30 albo 40 tabletek bo mój organizm jest tak odporny ze jestem sama w szoku. Ale nie zrezygnuje ze swojej decyzji.. jak to jest z tymi objawami ciazy po art.. długo się utrzymuja np ból piersi?


Bol piersi moze sie jeszcze utrzymać jakis czas bo hormon jest nadal w organizmie i wydali sie za pare dni a nawet do 3 tyg.moze ci wychodzic test pozytywny .Ja mialam mdłości jrszcze ponad tydzień i tez balam sie ,ze guzik wyszło.W poniedziałek wszystko sie wyjaśni,zrobisz usg i będzie ok.

----------


## Angela111-666

Mdłości mi nie dokuczaja. Chorego apetytu wieczorem też już nie mam. CZuje się niby lepiej poza tą bolesnoscia piersi.. zauwazylam ze po tym krwawieniu poronnym po art.. zaczęły się dopiero pojawiać po bokach piersi obrzęki i widoczne są żyły .. gdy urodziłam syna moje piersi były takie same. CZuje się jakbym miała za chwilę dostać laktacji. Organizm zachowuje się jak po porodzie. Dlatego nie wiem czy hormony po poronieniu szaleją i mój organizm traktuje poronienie jak poród czy po prostu to kolejna nieudana próba z arthroteckiem. W poniedziałek pójdę na usg. Jeśli się okaże, że próba faktycznie nieudana to będę próbować dalej, jeśli się udało to chyba  sorki za określenie ale poszcze się z radości.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi art nie pomógł:/
Dla pewności zrób sobie beta hcg z krwi,po 3dniach znowu.jeśli spada,to nie jesteś.tez bylam w 7...tylko z whw pomógł

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 13tydzien ciąży, lepiej Arthrotec czy Mifepristone i Misoprostol? Jakie dawkowanie? Pati

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co mam robić, jak Art nie pomógł? Zamawiać z Wow? To 4 tydz chce jak najszybciej się ogarnąć, bo jestem już matka, I sumienie mnie zje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamow z whw,bezpieczne i na pewno pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, 13tydzien ciąży, lepiej Arthrotec czy Mifepristone i Misoprostol? Jakie dawkowanie? Pati


Zawsze lepszy zestaw, niezależnie od tygodnia, bo skuteczniejszy. Polecam WHW, tylko pamiętaj że w konsultacji musisz trochę niższą ciążę podać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co mam robić, jak Art nie pomógł? Zamawiać z Wow? To 4 tydz chce jak najszybciej się ogarnąć, bo jestem już matka, I sumienie mnie zje.


jakie to ma znaczenie, ze jesteś matką ? ja robiąc swoją aborcję miałam już dwoje dzieci, nie chcę więcej, stąd decyzja o aborcji. Każda ma swój własny powód, dla niej samej najważniejszy. A jeśli czujesz, że będziesz miała wyrzuty sumienia, to się jeszcze zastanów. Może aborcja nie jest dla Ciebie. Tego trzeba być w 200% pewnym. Polecam forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos dokonywał aborcji za pomocą samego arthrotecu? mam zamiar dokonać tego i potrzebuję pomocy kobiet, które już tego dokonały, bardzo proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos dokonywał aborcji za pomocą samego arthrotecu? mam zamiar dokonać tego i potrzebuję pomocy kobiet, które już tego dokonały, bardzo proszę o pomoc


Hej.Poczytaj takie forum Aborcja domowe sposoby.Ja robilam tak Witamina -c musujaca 10tab.dziennie najlepiej rano i ziola np.lisc maliny ,ruta(okropna w smaku)szalwia ,tabletki do ssania z tymiankiem oczywiście pijesz i ssiesz wieksze dawki niz na opakowaniu.Po takim podłożu użyłam art.poszlo za piwrwszym razem .zawsze warto spróbować .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art.bierzesz 4tab co 3 h.pod język lub miedzy dziąsła .jak sie rozpuści wyjmujesz takie malutkie tableteczki nie polykasz ich.Jest nieprzyjemny w smaku czasami szczypie .Mozesz wziac tez dopochwawo ale jakby byla koniecznosc do szpitala jechac to moze resztki lekarz zobaczyć .

----------


## Ivona

Mam do sprzedania opakowanie Arthrotec Forte 20 tabletek. Sprzedam za 150zł plus wysyłka 20zł z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki i płatne przy odbiorze lub od razu z góry. Nie oszukam, sama zostałam oszukana. Mi tabletki pomogły, dziś jestem już 8 dzień po wszystkim. Wiem że to ciężka sytuacja i liczy się każda chwila. Jestem rzetelna. Jeśli zakupisz, tabletki dostaniesz. Zero ryzyka

----------


## Ivona

Ja robiłam na samym Arthrotec 20 tabletek. Dziś już 8 dzień po wszystkim. Pisz, pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej.Poczytaj takie forum Aborcja domowe sposoby.Ja robilam tak Witamina -c musujaca 10tab.dziennie najlepiej rano i ziola np.lisc maliny ,ruta(okropna w smaku)szalwia ,tabletki do ssania z tymiankiem oczywiście pijesz i ssiesz wieksze dawki niz na opakowaniu.Po takim podłożu użyłam art.poszlo za piwrwszym razem .zawsze warto spróbować .


Bzdety. Piłam rute - obrzydliwe to strasznie. Lykalam co mi w ręce wpadło, ibuprom, Wit c, antybiotyki. Nosiłam ciężkie kartony z książkami, bo akurat miałam przeprowadzkę. Sprzątanie, mycie okien, gorące kąpiele. To wszystko mit. Lekarz do mnie - dzidziuś pięknie rośnie, pewnie pani dba o siebie. Myślałam, że go zabije.. Domowe sposoby nie istnieją, można sobie tylko zdrowie zniszczyc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdety. Piłam rute - obrzydliwe to strasznie. Lykalam co mi w ręce wpadło, ibuprom, Wit c, antybiotyki. Nosiłam ciężkie kartony z książkami, bo akurat miałam przeprowadzkę. Sprzątanie, mycie okien, gorące kąpiele. To wszystko mit. Lekarz do mnie - dzidziuś pięknie rośnie, pewnie pani dba o siebie. Myślałam, że go zabije.. Domowe sposoby nie istnieją, można sobie tylko zdrowie zniszczyc.


No chyba juz znamy ,,paniusie,,.Wiadomo,ze od zarania dziejów kobiety uzywaly ziół zeby poronić .To ,ze ci nie wyszlo to nie znaczy ,ze innej sie nie powiedzie.Ja stosowalam i art.tez i jakos pomoglo i poszlo szybciej .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdety. Piłam rute - obrzydliwe to strasznie. Lykalam co mi w ręce wpadło, ibuprom, Wit c, antybiotyki. Nosiłam ciężkie kartony z książkami, bo akurat miałam przeprowadzkę. Sprzątanie, mycie okien, gorące kąpiele. To wszystko mit. Lekarz do mnie - dzidziuś pięknie rośnie, pewnie pani dba o siebie. Myślałam, że go zabije.. Domowe sposoby nie istnieją, można sobie tylko zdrowie zniszczyc.


Jednej pomoze ,drugiej nie.Trzeba byc systematycznym ale zawsze warto spróbować .Przykro mi ,ze tobie nie wyszlo ,również i tabletkami mozna sobie zdrowie zrujnować.Na ziola mozna byc uczulonym a po tabletkach dostać krwotoku.Ale nie jestesmy tu po to ,zeby sie straszyć lub pluc jadem ,,bo minie wyszlo,,tylko ,zeby sie wspierać i swoje doświadczenia przekazać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku moge odpsprzedac potrzebujacej dziewczynie 792904982

----------


## Angela111-666

> jakie to ma znaczenie, ze jesteś matką ? ja robiąc swoją aborcję miałam już dwoje dzieci, nie chcę więcej, stąd decyzja o aborcji. Każda ma swój własny powód, dla niej samej najważniejszy. A jeśli czujesz, że będziesz miała wyrzuty sumienia, to się jeszcze zastanów. Może aborcja nie jest dla Ciebie. Tego trzeba być w 200% pewnym. Polecam forum maszwybor.net


Ja probowalam trzy razy.. i będę próbować po raz kolejny bo chyba znów nie wypalilo. Czekam w międzyczasie na zestaw z wow. Warto zamówić jak najszybciej. 
Życzę Ci powodzenia w tym co zamierzasz zrobić i silnej psychiki bo będzie Ci to potrzebne. Oby Tobie udało się za pierwszym razem :Smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja probowalam trzy razy.. i będę próbować po raz kolejny bo chyba znów nie wypalilo. Czekam w międzyczasie na zestaw z wow. Warto zamówić jak najszybciej. 
> Życzę Ci powodzenia w tym co zamierzasz zrobić i silnej psychiki bo będzie Ci to potrzebne. Oby Tobie udało się za pierwszym razem pozdrawiam


napisałaś skargę na pocztę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jednej pomoze ,drugiej nie.Trzeba byc systematycznym ale zawsze warto spróbować .Przykro mi ,ze tobie nie wyszlo ,również i tabletkami mozna sobie zdrowie zrujnować.Na ziola mozna byc uczulonym a po tabletkach dostać krwotoku.Ale nie jestesmy tu po to ,zeby sie straszyć lub pluc jadem ,,bo minie wyszlo,,tylko ,zeby sie wspierać i swoje doświadczenia przekazać.


przecież przekazuje moje doświadczenia i nie widzę żebym gdzieś pluła jadem. To ty mnie obrażasz nazywając mnie paniusią, i nie wiem co to za tekst "że już mnie znacie". Dzisiaj tu weszłam. Ale ja nie o tym, przecież nie będę się w pyskówki wdawać. więc moje doświadczenia z "naturalnymi metodami" już opisałam, potem próbowałam raz z cytotekiem, i dopiero zestaw z wh pomógł. jakbym miała cofnąć czas to  zaczęłabym od razu od zestawu i nie bawiła się  bo "warto spróbować"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pomógł zestaw z WHW, o 7.30 poszła ostatnia dawka. Lekkie krwawienie i kilka skrzepów. 10.30 biorę dawkę 4 tabletek arthrotec forte. Jak długo mogę brać kolejne dawki, 
aż do skutku?

----------


## Angela111-666

> napisałaś skargę na pocztę?


Nie napisalam nic. Czekam na tą pieprzona paczkę. Jestem dobrej myśli.. zobaczymy co będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co masz na myśli pisząc - dziwnie mi to wygląda? Wiesz jak przebiega aborcja farmakologiczna w domu, w 10 tygodniu? Znasz skutki zdrowotne? Jak sie teraz czujesz? Masz w pobliżu szpital,  osobę wspierającą,która w sytuacji krwotoku zawiezie Cię na oddział ratunkowy?  Poradzisz sobie z widokiem dziecka? Co potem? Zaufaj swojej intuicji, swojemu ciału - i jak podpowiada Ci, że coś jest dziwne, może to oznaczać, że warto zastanowić sie bez presji raz jeszcze - bo jest to decyzja, której skutki fizyczne i psychiczne ponosi głównie kobieta, która doświadcza aborcji.


Mam 20 lat, to moja piąta ciąża. Mam dwójkę dzieci, jedno poronienie przez uderzenie w brzuch ( wypadek). drugie prywatne bardzo drogie usunięcie w gabinecie. Zrobię wszystko aby tylko się udało a Ty lepiej zajmij się swoim życiem i nie zaśmiecaj forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pomógł zestaw z WHW, o 7.30 poszła ostatnia dawka. Lekkie krwawienie i kilka skrzepów. 10.30 biorę dawkę 4 tabletek arthrotec forte. Jak długo mogę brać kolejne dawki, 
> aż do skutku?


To dlaczego uważasz że nie pomógł, skoro jest krwawienie i skrzepy? O której brałaś pierwszą dawkę i jak dawkowalas ten zestaw??

----------


## Ivona

> Mam 20 lat, to moja piąta ciąża. Mam dwójkę dzieci, jedno poronienie przez uderzenie w brzuch ( wypadek). drugie prywatne bardzo drogie usunięcie w gabinecie. Zrobię wszystko aby tylko się udało a Ty lepiej zajmij się swoim życiem i nie zaśmiecaj forum


Zgadzam się. To decyzja każdej z nas. Widok dziecka po aborcji? Ja od początku wiedziałam że tego dziecka nie urodzę. Poroniłam i nic. Mam córkę, śmiało mogę patrzeć na inne dzieci i nic. Jeśli ktoś jest pewny, to wie co robi. To decyzja każdej z nas. A to forum powstało po to, żeby dzielić się doświadczeniami i wspierać. Nie rozumiem ludzi którzy wchodzą na takie fora i piszą, że to grzech, że zabija się bezbronną istotę, że sumienie będzie gryzło do końca życia. Ja się z tym nie zgadzam. Skoro ktoś jest pewny to i tak to zrobi. Po co prawić morały, skoro każdy wie co robi i jest świadomy swoich działań

----------


## Ivona

> Mam 20 lat, to moja piąta ciąża. Mam dwójkę dzieci, jedno poronienie przez uderzenie w brzuch ( wypadek). drugie prywatne bardzo drogie usunięcie w gabinecie. Zrobię wszystko aby tylko się udało a Ty lepiej zajmij się swoim życiem i nie zaśmiecaj forum


Zgadzam się. To decyzja każdej z nas. Widok dziecka po aborcji? Ja od początku wiedziałam że tego dziecka nie urodzę. Poroniłam i nic. Mam córkę, śmiało mogę patrzeć na inne dzieci i nic. Jeśli ktoś jest pewny, to wie co robi. To decyzja każdej z nas. A to forum powstało po to, żeby dzielić się doświadczeniami i wspierać. Nie rozumiem ludzi którzy wchodzą na takie fora i piszą, że to grzech, że zabija się bezbronną istotę, że sumienie będzie gryzło do końca życia. Ja się z tym nie zgadzam. Skoro ktoś jest pewny to i tak to zrobi. Po co prawić morały, skoro każdy wie co robi i jest świadomy swoich działań

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja robiłam na samym Arthrotec 20 tabletek. Dziś już 8 dzień po wszystkim. Pisz, pomogę


nie jestem przekonana czy sam ten lek zadziała, czytałam o dawkowaniu go i wiem co i jak, jeśli można wiedzieć w którym tyg przerwałaś ciążę?

----------


## Ivona

> nie jestem przekonana czy sam ten lek zadziała, czytałam o dawkowaniu go i wiem co i jak, jeśli można wiedzieć w którym tyg przerwałaś ciążę?


To był 2 dzień 7 tygodnia. Miałam 20 tabletek. 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język. Już po 2 dawce wszystko się zaczęło, ale wzięłam wszystkie 5 dawek

----------


## Ivona

> nie jestem przekonana czy sam ten lek zadziała, czytałam o dawkowaniu go i wiem co i jak, jeśli można wiedzieć w którym tyg przerwałaś ciążę?


To był 2 dzień 7 tygodnia. Miałam 20 tabletek. 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język. Już po 2 dawce wszystko się zaczęło, ale wzięłam wszystkie 5 dawek.

----------


## Ivona

> nie jestem przekonana czy sam ten lek zadziała, czytałam o dawkowaniu go i wiem co i jak, jeśli można wiedzieć w którym tyg przerwałaś ciążę?


To był 2 dzień 7 tygodnia. Miałam 20 tabletek. 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język. Już po 2 dawce wszystko się zaczęło, ale wzięłam wszystkie 5 dawek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To był 2 dzień 7 tygodnia. Miałam 20 tabletek. 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język. Już po 2 dawce wszystko się zaczęło, ale wzięłam wszystkie 5 dawek.


to podniosło mnie na duchu, jeśli mówisz, że rzeczywiście działa  :Smile: 
czy bardzo źle to zniosłaś, dużo efektów ubocznych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to podniosło mnie na duchu, jeśli mówisz, że rzeczywiście działa 
> czy bardzo źle to zniosłaś, dużo efektów ubocznych?


Generalnie Arthrotec posiada misoprostol ,lek który podaja w szpitalu jezeli okazalo sie ,ze twoja ciąża obumarła  lub jeżeli poronilas nie do konca a Ty nie możesz,, pozbyc,, sie ,ze tak to ujme  ,,,resztek,, .Skutki uboczne -no kurde ciężko powiedzieć bo kazdej z nas ,organizm inaczej reaguję..Ja tez bardzo sie bałam jak bralam ten lek.Zawsze miej przy sobie telefon .Krwawienie bedzie troche wieksze niz przy okresie i dłuższe.POSŁUCHAJ,jeżeli bedzie Cię cos niepokaic to dzwon po karetke ale nie panikuj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgadzam się. To decyzja każdej z nas. Widok dziecka po aborcji? Ja od początku wiedziałam że tego dziecka nie urodzę. Poroniłam i nic. Mam córkę, śmiało mogę patrzeć na inne dzieci i nic. Jeśli ktoś jest pewny, to wie co robi. To decyzja każdej z nas. A to forum powstało po to, żeby dzielić się doświadczeniami i wspierać. Nie rozumiem ludzi którzy wchodzą na takie fora i piszą, że to grzech, że zabija się bezbronną istotę, że sumienie będzie gryzło do końca życia. Ja się z tym nie zgadzam. Skoro ktoś jest pewny to i tak to zrobi. Po co prawić morały, skoro każdy wie co robi i jest świadomy swoich działań


Z całym szacunkiem, ale się z Panią nie zgadzam. Każde życie jest cudem i jeżeli z różnych powodów nie możemy lub nie chcemy go przyjąć to przecież nie znaczy, że od razu trzeba zabijać. Tyle małżeństw czeka na potomstwo. Przecież można oddać dziecko do adopcji. 
Teresa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z całym szacunkiem, ale się z Panią nie zgadzam. Każde życie jest cudem i jeżeli z różnych powodów nie możemy lub nie chcemy go przyjąć to przecież nie znaczy, że od razu trzeba zabijać. Tyle małżeństw czeka na potomstwo. Przecież można oddać dziecko do adopcji. 
> Teresa


Co ty pleciesz kobieto ? Wiesz ile trzeba spełnić warunków ,zeby adoptowac dziecko?KURWA ja spelniam warunki da nie jednego dziecka.Mamy dom  ,piekny ,zarabiamy sami na siebie a nimo to nam dziecka odmowili ,,BO CO Z JEGO PRZYSZŁOŚCI Ą CZY PANI JEST W STANIE PRZEWIDZIEĆ NASTĘPNE 20LAT,,wiec przestań tu pierdolic swoje smutne kawalki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z całym szacunkiem, ale się z Panią nie zgadzam. Każde życie jest cudem i jeżeli z różnych powodów nie możemy lub nie chcemy go przyjąć to przecież nie znaczy, że od razu trzeba zabijać. Tyle małżeństw czeka na potomstwo. Przecież można oddać dziecko do adopcji. 
> Teresa


Kiedy robiłam swoją aborcje,moje dzieci miały 8 i 10 lat. Miałam chodzić przez 9 miesięcy z brzuchem, niszczyć sobie zdrowie (mam dużą wadę wzroku i jest to dla mnie bardzo dużym obciążeniem) a potem co? Zostawiam dzieciaka w szpitalu, a dzieciom co bym powiedziała? Dzidziuś wyparował? Następnym razem zastanów się na czym polega życie i że każdy ma swoje powody i na pewno bardzo dobrze przemyślane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy robiłam swoją aborcje,moje dzieci miały 8 i 10 lat. Miałam chodzić przez 9 miesięcy z brzuchem, niszczyć sobie zdrowie (mam dużą wadę wzroku i jest to dla mnie bardzo dużym obciążeniem) a potem co? Zostawiam dzieciaka w szpitalu, a dzieciom co bym powiedziała? Dzidziuś wyparował? Następnym razem zastanów się na czym polega życie i że każdy ma swoje powody i na pewno bardzo dobrze przemyślane


A co im teraz powiesz ? Zastanawiałaś się jaka będzie ich reakcja, kiedy dowiedzą się o aborcji. Wcześniej czy później ta prawda do nich dotrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co im teraz powiesz ? Zastanawiałaś się jaka będzie ich reakcja, kiedy dowiedzą się o aborcji. Wcześniej czy później ta prawda do nich dotrze.


Po co miałabym im to mówić  :Smile:  w październiku minęły cztery lata  :Smile:  na co im ta wiedza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co ty pleciesz kobieto ? Wiesz ile trzeba spełnić warunków ,zeby adoptowac dziecko?KURWA ja spelniam warunki da nie jednego dziecka.Mamy dom  ,piekny ,zarabiamy sami na siebie a nimo to nam dziecka odmowili ,,BO CO Z JEGO PRZYSZŁOŚCI Ą CZY PANI JEST W STANIE PRZEWIDZIEĆ NASTĘPNE 20LAT,,wiec przestań tu pierdolic swoje smutne kawalki.


 Widzę, że jest Pani  bardzo wzburzona. Razi mnie taki sposób wyrażania emocji, można  to zrobić w bardziej cywilizowany sposób. Znam wiele rodzin, które adoptowały dzieci, przebrnęły przez procedury i tworzą szczęśliwe rodziny. Przykro mi, że odmówiono Państwu adopcji, nie jest to jednak powód, aby innych do niej zniechęcać.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co miałabym im to mówić  w październiku minęły cztery lata  na co im ta wiedza


Obawiam się, że kiedyś dojdzie do konfrontacji. Czy słyszała Pani o syndromie postaborcyjnym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Obawiam się, że kiedyś dojdzie do konfrontacji. Czy słyszała Pani o syndromie postaborcyjnym?


Tak słyszałam. Jest to wierutna bzdura wymyślana przez obrońców życia. Ja jestem żywym dowodem na to że on nie istnieje. Przez te lata które minęły od minęły od mojej aborcji, ani przez sekundę nie żałowałam tej decyzji. Co więcej, wspominam ten dzień z uśmiechem, bo wiem, że była to bardzo dobra decyzja. Dodatkowo, to doświadczenie sprawiło, że bardzo zbliżyliśmy się do siebie z mężem. Wiemy, że w trudnych sytuacjach możemy na siebie liczyć. No i seks jest jeszcze lepszy, bo już nie boje się wpadki. Jeśli by się zdarzyła, już wiem co robić  :Smile:  poza tym znam wiele kobiet, które mają takie same odczucia, po swoich aborcjach, a niektóre mają nawet dwie, trzy aborcje za sobą. Gdyby "syndrom" istniał, czy decydowalybysmy się na następne aborcje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak słyszałam. Jest to wierutna bzdura wymyślana przez obrońców życia. Ja jestem żywym dowodem na to że on nie istnieje. Przez te lata które minęły od minęły od mojej aborcji, ani przez sekundę nie żałowałam tej decyzji. Co więcej, wspominam ten dzień z uśmiechem, bo wiem, że była to bardzo dobra decyzja. Dodatkowo, to doświadczenie sprawiło, że bardzo zbliżyliśmy się do siebie z mężem. Wiemy, że w trudnych sytuacjach możemy na siebie liczyć. No i seks jest jeszcze lepszy, bo już nie boje się wpadki. Jeśli by się zdarzyła, już wiem co robić  poza tym znam wiele kobiet, które mają takie same odczucia, po swoich aborcjach, a niektóre mają nawet dwie, trzy aborcje za sobą. Gdyby "syndrom" istniał, czy decydowalybysmy się na następne aborcje?


Jest Pani jeszcze młodą osobą, często się zdarza, że po menopauzie zachodzą zmiany w psychice kobiety. Z upływającym czasem mamy tendencje do podsumowywania naszego życia, rozliczania się z  przeszłością, która potrafi jawić się nam w zupełnie innym świetle. Proszę nie przyjąć tego jako straszenia Pani, nie mam takiej intencji. Syndrom postaborcyjny pojawia się w różnym czasie u różnych osób, nawet u tych, które są przekonane, że go nie przeżywają, może też objawiać się w różnych formach.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest Pani jeszcze młodą osobą, często się zdarza, że po menopauzie zachodzą zmiany w psychice kobiety. Z upływającym czasem mamy tendencje do podsumowywania naszego życia, rozliczania się z  przeszłością, która potrafi jawić się nam w zupełnie innym świetle. Proszę nie przyjąć tego jako straszenia Pani, nie mam takiej intencji. Syndrom postaborcyjny pojawia się w różnym czasie u różnych osób, nawet u tych, które są przekonane, że go nie przeżywają, może też objawiać się w różnych formach.
> Pozdrawiam,


Nie masz argumentów, to próbujesz mi wmówić, że na starość będę wariatką. Niech cię o to głowa nie boli  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie masz argumentów, to próbujesz mi wmówić, że na starość będę wariatką. Niech cię o to głowa nie boli


Chyba się nie zrozumiałyśmy, niczego nie usiłuję Pani wmówić.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

* Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.*
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD

----------


## Ivona

> to podniosło mnie na duchu, jeśli mówisz, że rzeczywiście działa 
> czy bardzo źle to zniosłaś, dużo efektów ubocznych?


Jedynie to biegunka straszna, wodnista i częsta. Do przeżycia. Ale wszystko poszło gładko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth.sam lub w zestawie tel.507652075 Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest Pani jeszcze młodą osobą, często się zdarza, że po menopauzie zachodzą zmiany w psychice kobiety. Z upływającym czasem mamy tendencje do podsumowywania naszego życia, rozliczania się z  przeszłością, która potrafi jawić się nam w zupełnie innym świetle. Proszę nie przyjąć tego jako straszenia Pani, nie mam takiej intencji. Syndrom postaborcyjny pojawia się w różnym czasie u różnych osób, nawet u tych, które są przekonane, że go nie przeżywają, może też objawiać się w różnych formach.
> Pozdrawiam,


A jeśli ktoś ma 40 lat i znajdzie w ciążę to ma być babcią  własnego dziecka .Męczyć się z wychowaniem do 60-tki.Każdy decyduje za siebie.Wiadomo na początku fajny bobasek ale co dalej:koniec z pracą ,obowiązki i obowiązki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem lub spotkam się osobiście okolice Kielc tel .785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915* 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zgadzam się. To decyzja każdej z nas. Widok dziecka po aborcji? Ja od początku wiedziałam że tego dziecka nie urodzę. Poroniłam i nic. Mam córkę, śmiało mogę patrzeć na inne dzieci i nic. Jeśli ktoś jest pewny, to wie co robi. To decyzja każdej z nas. A to forum powstało po to, żeby dzielić się doświadczeniami i wspierać. Nie rozumiem ludzi którzy wchodzą na takie fora i piszą, że to grzech, że zabija się bezbronną istotę, że sumienie będzie gryzło do końca życia. Ja się z tym nie zgadzam. Skoro ktoś jest pewny to i tak to zrobi. Po co prawić morały, skoro każdy wie co robi i jest świadomy swoich działań


Bo każdy człowiek ma prawo do życia.To prawo jest wpisane w konstytucje różnych Państw. I chyba wszyscy się z tym zgadzamy, że każdy ma prawo do życia nie ważne jakiej jest rasy,wyznania w jakim jest wieku itd. Problem jest w tym że zapłodnioną komórkę jajową czyli człowieka ze swoim indywidualnym DNA, nie każdy uznaje za człowieka, bo nie ma jeszcze wykształconego ciała. Ludzie broniący życia walczą aby przestrzegano prawo do życia każdego człowieka, nie ważne czy ma lat 90 czy 3 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak słyszałam. Jest to wierutna bzdura wymyślana przez obrońców życia. Ja jestem żywym dowodem na to że on nie istnieje. Przez te lata które minęły od minęły od mojej aborcji, ani przez sekundę nie żałowałam tej decyzji. Co więcej, wspominam ten dzień z uśmiechem, bo wiem, że była to bardzo dobra decyzja. Dodatkowo, to doświadczenie sprawiło, że bardzo zbliżyliśmy się do siebie z mężem. Wiemy, że w trudnych sytuacjach możemy na siebie liczyć. No i seks jest jeszcze lepszy, bo już nie boje się wpadki. Jeśli by się zdarzyła, już wiem co robić  poza tym znam wiele kobiet, które mają takie same odczucia, po swoich aborcjach, a niektóre mają nawet dwie, trzy aborcje za sobą. Gdyby "syndrom" istniał, czy decydowalybysmy się na następne aborcje?


Tez myślę ,ze to wierutna bzdura .Zrobilam to dwa razy i nie zawacham sie zrobic jeszcze raz gdyby byla taka potrzeba.Mam juz gromadke dzieci ,naprawdę gromadke:-)I w ogóle mnie nie ruszyla aborcja .Nie chcę być babcia moich dzieci.Dobrze gadasz!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo każdy człowiek ma prawo do życia.To prawo jest wpisane w konstytucje różnych Państw. I chyba wszyscy się z tym zgadzamy, że każdy ma prawo do życia nie ważne jakiej jest rasy,wyznania w jakim jest wieku itd. Problem jest w tym że zapłodnioną komórkę jajową czyli człowieka ze swoim indywidualnym DNA, nie każdy uznaje za człowieka, bo nie ma jeszcze wykształconego ciała. Ludzie broniący życia walczą aby przestrzegano prawo do życia każdego człowieka, nie ważne czy ma lat 90 czy 3 tyg.


Trzytygodniowy noworodek to człowiek i nikt nie zamierza go zabijać. A trzytygodniowa zygota, to zygota i tyle. Skoro taki z niej człowiek, niech sobie żyje poza moja macicą. Ja jej tam nie zapraszałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo każdy człowiek ma prawo do życia.To prawo jest wpisane w konstytucje różnych Państw. I chyba wszyscy się z tym zgadzamy, że każdy ma prawo do życia nie ważne jakiej jest rasy,wyznania w jakim jest wieku itd. Problem jest w tym że zapłodnioną komórkę jajową czyli człowieka ze swoim indywidualnym DNA, nie każdy uznaje za człowieka, bo nie ma jeszcze wykształconego ciała. Ludzie broniący życia walczą aby przestrzegano prawo do życia każdego człowieka, nie ważne czy ma lat 90 czy 3 tyg.


Cholera czy ty nie masz innych zajęć?Spadaj do garów tam gdzie uwazasz ,ze jest miejsce wszystkich kobiet.Tak my powinnysmy rodzić po 15dzieci ,gotowac,prac,sprzątać i czekac na meza ,który chu...wie czy wroci czy moze wszystko  juz jeb....i uciekł.Kobieto ,,idź,,na gorum do kobiet oczekujacych dziecka i wsparcia .Tu nic nie zdzialasz ,przecież widzisz ,ze każda z nas jest tu po to ŻEBY SIĘ POZBYĆ CIĄŻY.Bo nie chcemy tych dzieci i problemów!!!!!Rozumiesz tepa strzało!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzytygodniowy noworodek to człowiek i nikt nie zamierza go zabijać. A trzytygodniowa zygota, to zygota i tyle. Skoro taki z niej człowiek, niech sobie żyje poza moja macicą. Ja jej tam nie zapraszałam.


Ot i genialna riposta!!!!!!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Trzytygodniowy noworodek to człowiek i nikt nie zamierza go zabijać. A trzytygodniowa zygota, to zygota i tyle. Skoro taki z niej człowiek, niech sobie żyje poza moja macicą. Ja jej tam nie zapraszałam.


 :Big Grin:  No nie rośmieszaj mnie.Nie zapraszałaś? To co ty wiatropylna jesteś?  :Big Grin:  Jak współżyjesz z zabezpieczeniem czy bez to "zapraszasz"  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> Cholera czy ty nie masz innych zajęć?Spadaj do garów tam gdzie uwazasz ,ze jest miejsce wszystkich kobiet.Tak my powinnysmy rodzić po 15dzieci ,gotowac,prac,sprzątać i czekac na meza ,który chu...wie czy wroci czy moze wszystko  juz jeb....i uciekł.Kobieto ,,idź,,na gorum do kobiet oczekujacych dziecka i wsparcia .Tu nic nie zdzialasz ,przecież widzisz ,ze każda z nas jest tu po to ŻEBY SIĘ POZBYĆ CIĄŻY.Bo nie chcemy tych dzieci i problemów!!!!!Rozumiesz tepa strzało!!!!!


Nie uważam że miejsce kobiet jest przy garach i że mają rodzić po 15 dzieci, chyba ty tak podświadomie uważasz skoro o tym piszesz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie uważam że miejsce kobiet jest przy garach i że mają rodzić po 15 dzieci, chyba ty tak podświadomie uważasz skoro o tym piszesz


A ty podswiadomie uważasz ,ze aborcja powinna być ogolnie dostepna skoro ciagle o tym piszesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No nie rośmieszaj mnie.Nie zapraszałaś? To co ty wiatropylna jesteś?  Jak współżyjesz z zabezpieczeniem czy bez to "zapraszasz"



no zapomniałam, ty nie wiesz co to jest niechciana ciąża. Ty musisz dawać mężowi, bo on żąda spełniania małżeńskich obowiązków. To ja Ci wytłumaczę. Większość normalnych kobiet uprawia seks dla przyjemności ( orgazm i te sprawy- poszukaj sobie w Wikipedii). No i jak my uprawiamy ten seks ( dla przyjemności - przypominam), czasem z zabezpieczeniem, czasem bez, to bywają sytuacje, że dojdzie do wpadki. Mimo że tego nie chcemy, komórka męska łączy się z komórką żeńską i powstaje zygota. I my tej zygoty nie chcemy. Nie ZAPRASZAŁYŚMY JEJ. Kumasz? i wtedy robimy sobie aborcję. Robiłyśmy 1000 lat temu, 200 lat temu, robimy dziś, i będziemy robić ! A wy będziecie  miały dalej "w każdym kątku po dzieciątku", bo mąż na was włazi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie uważam że miejsce kobiet jest przy garach i że mają rodzić po 15 dzieci, chyba ty tak podświadomie uważasz skoro o tym piszesz


Jezeli tak nie uwazasz to po jaka cholere piszesz tu o ochronie życia?Przecież niektóre z tych dziewczyn maja juz po kilkoro dzieci!!Zaprzeczasz sama sobie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no zapomniałam, ty nie wiesz co to jest niechciana ciąża. Ty musisz dawać mężowi, bo on żąda spełniania małżeńskich obowiązków. To ja Ci wytłumaczę. Większość normalnych kobiet uprawia seks dla przyjemności ( orgazm i te sprawy- poszukaj sobie w Wikipedii). No i jak my uprawiamy ten seks ( dla przyjemności - przypominam), czasem z zabezpieczeniem, czasem bez, to bywają sytuacje, że dojdzie do wpadki. Mimo że tego nie chcemy, komórka męska łączy się z komórką żeńską i powstaje zygota. I my tej zygoty nie chcemy. Nie ZAPRASZAŁYŚMY JEJ. Kumasz? i wtedy robimy sobie aborcję. Robiłyśmy 1000 lat temu, 200 lat temu, robimy dziś, i będziemy robić ! A wy będziecie  miały dalej "w każdym kątku po dzieciątku", bo mąż na was włazi


Osz kur...lepiej bym tego nie ujeła:-):-):-)TAK WŁAŚNIE MY ROBIMY SEKS DLA PRZYJEMNOSCI TY Karolino Z OBOWIAZKU.Mam to sprawia przyjemność i tak jak kolezanka napisala ,jak czegoś nie chcemy to sie pozbywamy.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jezeli tak nie uwazasz to po jaka cholere piszesz tu o ochronie życia?Przecież niektóre z tych dziewczyn maja juz po kilkoro dzieci!!Zaprzeczasz sama sobie!!


Uważam, że skoro ktoś jest na  tyle odpowiedzialny i dojrzały żeby współżyć,jest  też na tyle odpowiedzialny i dojrzały żeby przyjąć nieplanowane dziecko.Po prostu każdy za swoje czyny ponosi odpowiedzialność i tyle, to jest oczywiste. i to odnosi się zarówno do kobiet jak i mężczyzn.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważam, że skoro ktoś jest na  tyle odpowiedzialny i dojrzały żeby współżyć,jest  też na tyle odpowiedzialny i dojrzały żeby przyjąć nieplanowane dziecko.Po prostu każdy za swoje czyny ponosi odpowiedzialność i tyle, to jest oczywiste. i to odnosi się zarówno do kobiet jak i mężczyzn.


O rany, to sobie tak uważaj, masz do tego prawo. A ja uważam inaczej i nie zmuszam Cię do tego, żebyś uważała tak jak ja. Chcesz "przyjmować" każda zygotę, to sobie przyjmuj. Ale nie każ mi tego robić, rozumiesz? O to w tym wszystkim chodzi. Nie lubisz aborcji, to jej sobie nie rób. Ale nie mów innym co mają robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważam, że skoro ktoś jest na  tyle odpowiedzialny i dojrzały żeby współżyć,jest  też na tyle odpowiedzialny i dojrzały żeby przyjąć nieplanowane dziecko.Po prostu każdy za swoje czyny ponosi odpowiedzialność i tyle, to jest oczywiste. i to odnosi się zarówno do kobiet jak i mężczyzn.


Bla bla bla!!!! Oj coś chyba kolezanka zaczyna rozumieć bo tak bez polotu to napisala.Zastanow sie jeszcze raz a i życzę ci zebys kiedys byla w takiej sytuacji,wtedy zrozumiesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O rany, to sobie tak uważaj, masz do tego prawo. A ja uważam inaczej i nie zmuszam Cię do tego, żebyś uważała tak jak ja. Chcesz "przyjmować" każda zygotę, to sobie przyjmuj. Ale nie każ mi tego robić, rozumiesz? O to w tym wszystkim chodzi. Nie lubisz aborcji, to jej sobie nie rób. Ale nie mów innym co mają robić.


Ooo i tego właśnie MY sie trzymajmy!!!!!Pozdrawiam koleżankę serdecznie!!!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> no zapomniałam, ty nie wiesz co to jest niechciana ciąża. Ty musisz dawać mężowi, bo on żąda spełniania małżeńskich obowiązków. To ja Ci wytłumaczę. Większość normalnych kobiet uprawia seks dla przyjemności ( orgazm i te sprawy- poszukaj sobie w Wikipedii). No i jak my uprawiamy ten seks ( dla przyjemności - przypominam), czasem z zabezpieczeniem, czasem bez, to bywają sytuacje, że dojdzie do wpadki. Mimo że tego nie chcemy, komórka męska łączy się z komórką żeńską i powstaje zygota. I my tej zygoty nie chcemy. Nie ZAPRASZAŁYŚMY JEJ. Kumasz? i wtedy robimy sobie aborcję. Robiłyśmy 1000 lat temu, 200 lat temu, robimy dziś, i będziemy robić ! A wy będziecie  miały dalej "w każdym kątku po dzieciątku", bo mąż na was włazi


 :Smile:  To że seks jest przyjemny to oczywiste  :Smile:  Ale nie każde współżycie musi się kończyć poczęciem, wystarczy nie współżyć w dni płodne i nie poczniesz dziecka, czyli go "nie zaprosisz" Nie chcesz dziecka nie współżyjesz wtedy kiedy Twój organizmy robi wszystko aby to się stało, to oczywiste uczą tego dzieci na biologii. To jak się tłumaczysz jest dziecinne...to jakby pijany kierowca się tłumaczył że on nie chciał nikogo zabić on tylko chciał dojechać do domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To że seks jest przyjemny to oczywiste  Ale nie każde współżycie musi się kończyć poczęciem, wystarczy nie współżyć w dni płodne i nie poczniesz dziecka, czyli go "nie zaprosisz" Nie chcesz dziecka nie współżyjesz wtedy kiedy Twój organizmy robi wszystko aby to się stało, to oczywiste uczą tego dzieci na biologii. To jak się tłumaczysz jest dziecinne...to jakby pijany kierowca się tłumaczył że on nie chciał nikogo zabić on tylko chciał dojechać do domu.


A czy paniusie na biologi uczyli ile plemnik moze przezyc w organizmie kobiety? Chyba nie skoro piszesz takie bzdury.Nie każdy seks jestw dni płodne a plemnik może  przeżyć nawet do 7dni w dobrych warunkach.Wiec nie gadaj tych glodnych kawałków

----------


## Karolina :)

> O rany, to sobie tak uważaj, masz do tego prawo. A ja uważam inaczej i nie zmuszam Cię do tego, żebyś uważała tak jak ja. Chcesz "przyjmować" każda zygotę, to sobie przyjmuj. Ale nie każ mi tego robić, rozumiesz? O to w tym wszystkim chodzi. Nie lubisz aborcji, to jej sobie nie rób. Ale nie mów innym co mają robić.


Powiedz mi jak na narzędziu zbrodni znajdzie się ludzkie DNA(wystalczy jeden włos,czy trochę naskórka i to na tej podstawie można go zidentyfikować i oskarżyć o zabójstwo.Prawda? Chyba się z tym zgadzasz. To powiedz mi czemu nie uznajesz za człowieka tą zygote, która też ma swoje niepowtarzalne DNA? Też jej prawie nie widać, bo jest w rozwoju, ale też można ją zidentyfikować po DNA

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ooo i tego właśnie MY sie trzymajmy!!!!!Pozdrawiam koleżankę serdecznie!!!!


A dziękuje  :Smile:  Ja również pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi jak na narzędziu zbrodni znajdzie się ludzkie DNA(wystalczy jeden włos,czy trochę naskórka i to na tej podstawie można go zidentyfikować i oskarżyć o zabójstwo.Prawda? Chyba się z tym zgadzasz. To powiedz mi czemu nie uznajesz za człowieka tą zygote, która też ma swoje niepowtarzalne DNA? Też jej prawie nie widać, bo jest w rozwoju, ale też można ją zidentyfikować po DNA


Ale do czego ty zmierzasz, bo się zgubiłam? Że wszystko co zawiera ludzkie DNA, mam uważać za człowieka? Włos to człowiek ? Nie. Paznokieć to człowiek? Nie. Koza z nosa to człowiek? Nie. A zawierają ludzkie DNA. Więc tak samo zygota to nie człowiek.

----------


## Karolina :)

> A czy paniusie na biologi uczyli ile plemnik moze przezyc w organizmie kobiety? Chyba nie skoro piszesz takie bzdury.Nie każdy seks jestw dni płodne a plemnik może  przeżyć nawet do 7dni w dobrych warunkach.Wiec nie gadaj tych glodnych kawałków


No zgadzam się.I pewnie można współżyć w dni płodne, ale właśnie wtedy "zapraszasz" dziecko bo współżyjesz w dni płodne.A ktoś tu pisał że "nie zapraszał zygoty" a ja właśnie udowadniam że zapraszał bo współżył w czasie kiedy organizmy przygotowuje się na przyjęcie dziecka.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ale do czego ty zmierzasz, bo się zgubiłam? Że wszystko co zawiera ludzkie DNA, mam uważać za człowieka? Włos to człowiek ? Nie. Paznokieć to człowiek? Nie. Koza z nosa to człowiek? Nie. A zawierają ludzkie DNA. Więc tak samo zygota to nie człowiek.


No to oczywiste, że włos to nie człowiek, ale wiesz, że należy do człowieka.Tak samo z zygotą, może nie ma jeszcze wykształconego ciała ale wiesz że jest człowiekiem, bo ma swoje DNA inne od swojej matki. I jak chcesz przyjąć dziecko to tą zygote nazywasz swoją małą fasolką, a jak chcesz je usunąć to nagle staje się zlepkiem komórek, a to jest wciąż ta sama zygota.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedz mi jak na narzędziu zbrodni znajdzie się ludzkie DNA(wystalczy jeden włos,czy trochę naskórka i to na tej podstawie można go zidentyfikować i oskarżyć o zabójstwo.Prawda? Chyba się z tym zgadzasz. To powiedz mi czemu nie uznajesz za człowieka tą zygote, która też ma swoje niepowtarzalne DNA? Też jej prawie nie widać, bo jest w rozwoju, ale też można ją zidentyfikować po DNA


Weź przestań,bo chyba sama juz widzisz ,ze nie masz argumentów!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No zgadzam się.I pewnie można współżyć w dni płodne, ale właśnie wtedy "zapraszasz" dziecko bo współżyjesz w dni płodne.A ktoś tu pisał że "nie zapraszał zygoty" a ja właśnie udowadniam że zapraszał bo współżył w czasie kiedy organizmy przygotowuje się na przyjęcie dziecka.


Załóżmy, że współżyje w te twoje niepłodne. Ale przesunęła mi się owulacja, bo np wyjechałam, albo miałam dużo stresów. I co wtedy? zapraszam? No przecież nie wiedziałam że owulacja jest, więc w takiej sytuacji chyba się za mną zgodzisz, że ta zygota to nieproszony gość. I można go wykopać za drzwi  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No zgadzam się.I pewnie można współżyć w dni płodne, ale właśnie wtedy "zapraszasz" dziecko bo współżyjesz w dni płodne.A ktoś tu pisał że "nie zapraszał zygoty" a ja właśnie udowadniam że zapraszał bo współżył w czasie kiedy organizmy przygotowuje się na przyjęcie dziecka.


Przeczytaj to co ja napisałam!!!Wiele dni przed jajeczkowaniem mozesz mieć w sobie plemnik i zajdzieszw ciążę .NIE MOWILAM O WSPOLZYCIU W DNI PŁODNE a ty kur....mać jak mantre powtarzasz brednie

----------


## Karolina :)

> Załóżmy, że współżyje w te twoje niepłodne. Ale przesunęła mi się owulacja, bo np wyjechałam, albo miałam dużo stresów. I co wtedy? zapraszam? No przecież nie wiedziałam że owulacja jest, więc w takiej sytuacji chyba się za mną zgodzisz, że ta zygota to nieproszony gość. I można go wykopać za drzwi


No nie bo jesteś przecież inteligentna i wiesz że od stresu,wyjazdów itd. cykle się zmieniają  :Smile:  A zresztą przy owulacji temperatura rośnie i jesteś w stanie to zaobserwować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No nie bo jesteś przecież inteligentna i wiesz że od stresu,wyjazdów itd. cykle się zmieniają  A zresztą przy owulacji temperatura rośnie i jesteś w stanie to zaobserwować.


Nie stosuję średniowiecznych metod. A co w przypadku, kiedy się zabezpieczam tabletkami lub prezerwatywa? I zawiodą? To też nie zapraszam przecież. I też gość out !

----------


## Karolina :)

> Przeczytaj to co ja napisałam!!!Wiele dni przed jajeczkowaniem mozesz mieć w sobie plemnik i zajdzieszw ciążę .NIE MOWILAM O WSPOLZYCIU W DNI PŁODNE a ty kur....mać jak mantre powtarzasz brednie


Nie bulwersuj się tak  :Smile:  Tak, plemnik może sobie poczekać ale pamiętaj że musi mieć też odpowiednie warunki. Naprawdę to są wyjątkowe sytuacje że dochodzi do  zapłodnienia po 7 dniach. Przeważnie do zapłodnienia dochodzi ponieważ kobiety nie potrafią wyliczać sobie prawidłowo owulacji, a nie dlatego że plemnik czekał 7 dni  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie stosuję średniowiecznych metod. A co w przypadku, kiedy się zabezpieczam tabletkami lub prezerwatywa? I zawiodą? To też nie zapraszam przecież. I też gość out !


No zapraszasz, ponieważ współżyjesz w dni płodne.I ogólnie jest wiadomo, że antykoncepcja nie w 100% pewna i zawodzi i konsekwencją może być nieplanowana ciąża. I jeśli nie chcesz ponosić tych konsekwencji nie współżyjesz w dni obarczone ryzykiem i nie musisz wtedy nic łykać, żadnej antykoncepcji. Współżyjesz eko bez chemii  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bulwersuj się tak  Tak, plemnik może sobie poczekać ale pamiętaj że musi mieć też odpowiednie warunki. Naprawdę to są wyjątkowe sytuacje że dochodzi do  zapłodnienia po 7 dniach. Przeważnie do zapłodnienia dochodzi ponieważ kobiety nie potrafią wyliczać sobie prawidłowo owulacji, a nie dlatego że plemnik czekał 7 dni


Nie zawsze owulacja jest tego dnia który sobie wyliczysz ,madralo.Dochadza jeszcze warunki w których przebywasz a czasami jedna tsbletka leku przesunie owulacje .Wiec sienie nie bulwersuj i przestan NAS uwazac za zacofane bo my dobrze wiemy jak jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cała ta rozmowa sprowadza się do tego, że ty mi próbujesz wcisnąć, że tylko twoja prawda jest "prawdziwa" a ja ci mówię, że nie, bo jeden uważa zygotę za człowieka, a drugi nie. I o to chodzi. O możliwość wyboru. Ciekawe, czy z podobną zawziętością przekonujesz wegetarian do jedzenia mięsa, lub odwrotnie - mięsożernych do wegetarianizmu? Ja mam koleżankę weganke i nie zmuszam ją do mięsa, tylko szanuję jej wybór. Ale nie, wy musicie być zawsze na wierzchu, każdy ma rodzić, bo wy tak chcecie. Niedoczekanie wasze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jaka cholerę ,,ty,, się produkujesz jak tu nie ma zadnej dziewczyny ,ktora przekonalas ,zeby nie dokonala aborcji???MY BĘDZIEMY TO ROBIC BO MAMY WYBÓR!!!!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie zawsze owulacja jest tego dnia który sobie wyliczysz ,madralo.Dochadza jeszcze warunki w których przebywasz a czasami jedna tsbletka leku przesunie owulacje .Wiec sienie nie bulwersuj i przestan NAS uwazac za zacofane bo my dobrze wiemy jak jest


Ale ja nie uważam Was za zacofane :Smile:  Owulacja może się przesunąć z różnych powodów ale temperatura zawsze rośnie. A nawet gdybym była chora i miała gorączkę i nie byłaby wstanie stwierdzić owulacji to po pierwsze nie miałabym ochoty na seks  :Smile:  a po drugie wolałabym zagryźć zęby i się wstrzymać niż później mieć nieplanowane 2 kreski na teście.Po co się stresować. Czy wy nie widzicie że antykoncepcja przynosi Wam tylko więcej stresu i problemów. Jak zawiedzie jest nieplanowana ciąża i później wpadać w aborcje po aborcji są zranienia relacji, czasami tłumione latami. A in vitro to skąd jest, z łykania chemii. 10 lat wstrzymujecie owulacje niszczycie wyściółkę macicy, a później nie może dojść do zapłodnienia i co wpadać w drugie bagno in vitro, zamrażanie, selekcje, aborcja selektywna. A wystarczy żyć w zgodzie z swoim naturalnym rytmem organizmy. Teraz takie modne jest eko, tylko nie w tej kwestii.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Cała ta rozmowa sprowadza się do tego, że ty mi próbujesz wcisnąć, że tylko twoja prawda jest "prawdziwa" a ja ci mówię, że nie, bo jeden uważa zygotę za człowieka, a drugi nie. I o to chodzi. O możliwość wyboru. Ciekawe, czy z podobną zawziętością przekonujesz wegetarian do jedzenia mięsa, lub odwrotnie - mięsożernych do wegetarianizmu? Ja mam koleżankę weganke i nie zmuszam ją do mięsa, tylko szanuję jej wybór. Ale nie, wy musicie być zawsze na wierzchu, każdy ma rodzić, bo wy tak chcecie. Niedoczekanie wasze...


Proszę cię nie porównuj wyboru jedzenia mięsa z wyborem czy ktoś ma żyć czy nie. Dla mnie możesz robić co chcesz byle Twój wybór nie naruszał życia drugiego człowieka. Ja swoimi poglądami nie zagrażam Twojemu życiu, więc i Ty stosuj tą samą zasadę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę cię nie porównuj wyboru jedzenia mięsa z wyborem czy ktoś ma żyć czy nie. Dla mnie możesz robić co chcesz byle Twój wybór nie naruszał życia drugiego człowieka. Ja swoimi poglądami nie zagrażam Twojemu życiu, więc i Ty stosuj tą samą zasadę.


Przecież w wegetarianizmie też chodzi o życie. Oni nie jedzą mięsa, bo nie odpowiada im zabijanie zwierząt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja nie uważam Was za zacofane Owulacja może się przesunąć z różnych powodów ale temperatura zawsze rośnie. A nawet gdybym była chora i miała gorączkę i nie byłaby wstanie stwierdzić owulacji to po pierwsze nie miałabym ochoty na seks  a po drugie wolałabym zagryźć zęby i się wstrzymać niż później mieć nieplanowane 2 kreski na teście.Po co się stresować. Czy wy nie widzicie że antykoncepcja przynosi Wam tylko więcej stresu i problemów. Jak zawiedzie jest nieplanowana ciąża i później wpadać w aborcje po aborcji są zranienia relacji, czasami tłumione latami. A in vitro to skąd jest, z łykania chemii. 10 lat wstrzymujecie owulacje niszczycie wyściółkę macicy, a później nie może dojść do zapłodnienia i co wpadać w drugie bagno in vitro, zamrażanie, selekcje, aborcja selektywna. A wystarczy żyć w zgodzie z swoim naturalnym rytmem organizmy. Teraz takie modne jest eko, tylko nie w tej kwestii.


I dalej ta sama śpiewka. Nie rób in vitro, nie bierz tabletek, żyj eko..nie mam zamiaru robić tego co ty mi powiesz. Robię to na co mam ochotę, zabezpieczam się jak chcę, robię aborcje kiedy chcę i mam w nosie co Karolina o tym myśli.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Przecież w wegetarianizmie też chodzi o życie. Oni nie jedzą mięsa, bo nie odpowiada im zabijanie zwierząt.


Ale chodzi o życie zwierzęcia. Nie uważasz że życie człowieka jest ważniejsze niż zwierzęcia? Dlatego to porównanie jest dla mnie nie na miejscu.

----------


## Karolina :)

> I dalej ta sama śpiewka. Nie rób in vitro, nie bierz tabletek, żyj eko..nie mam zamiaru robić tego co ty mi powiesz. Robię to na co mam ochotę, zabezpieczam się jak chcę, robię aborcje kiedy chcę i mam w nosie co Karolina o tym myśli.


A nie uważasz że to trochę egoistyczna postawa? Czy kochać to nie oznacza poświęcać się dla osoby kochanej i nie robić wszystkiego co mi się tylko podoba, tylko patrzeć na tą drugą osobę, aby jej nie skrzywdzić.Czy nie chciałabyś żeby tą zasadę stosowali wszyscy, również do Ciebie, aby Cię nie zranić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie uważasz że to trochę egoistyczna postawa? Czy kochać to nie oznacza poświęcać się dla osoby kochanej i nie robić wszystkiego co mi się tylko podoba, tylko patrzeć na tą drugą osobę, aby jej nie skrzywdzić.Czy nie chciałabyś żeby tą zasadę stosowali wszyscy, również do Ciebie, aby Cię nie zranić?


Ależ ja się się codziennie poświęcam ! Urodziłam dwoje dzieci, ciąże zniszczyły moje zdrowie. Codziennie wypruwam sobie żyły, żeby miały wszystko czego im potrzeba. Zrobiłam aborcję, żeby nasza sytuacja finansowa i lokalowa się nie pogorszyła, bo nie stać nas na trzecie dziecko. Dbam o dom,latam do pracy, co mam jeszcze robić, żeby nie być egoistką?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ależ ja się się codziennie poświęcam ! Urodziłam dwoje dzieci, ciąże zniszczyły moje zdrowie. Codziennie wypruwam sobie żyły, żeby miały wszystko czego im potrzeba. Zrobiłam aborcję, żeby nasza sytuacja finansowa i lokalowa się nie pogorszyła, bo nie stać nas na trzecie dziecko. Dbam o dom,latam do pracy, co mam jeszcze robić, żeby nie być egoistką?


To czemu piszesz "Robię to na co mam ochotę..." a tak naprawdę poświęcasz się dla swoich najbliższych z miłości. Więc powiedz mi dlaczego potrafisz wypruwać sobie żyły dla swoich dzieci żyjących, a dlatego trzeciego nie potrafiłaś? Ja rozumiem, że ono było nieplanowane, ale to nie była jego wina to Ty z mężem jesteście dorośli i to wy powinniście ponieść konsekwencje, a poniosło je wasze dziecko. Pomyśl o tym, aby znów nie popełnić tego błędu i nie musieć dokonywać znów aborcji. I jestem pewna że dałabyś radę wychować to trzecie dziecko,z tego co piszesz jesteś pracowita i dbasz o rodzinę więc na pewno dałabyś radę, nasze Państwo też w końcu pomaga rodziną wielodzietnym i jest im łatwiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo jestem człowiekiem cywilizowanym i nie rozmnażam się bezmyślnie jak królik, tylko świadomie planuje wielkość swojej rodziny. A tego tekstu o pomocy społecznej nie skomentuję, bo jest śmieszny.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Bo jestem człowiekiem cywilizowanym i nie rozmnażam się bezmyślnie jak królik, tylko świadomie planuje wielkość swojej rodziny. A tego tekstu o pomocy społecznej nie skomentuję, bo jest śmieszny.


No jakoś słabo to planowanie wychodzi skoro była nieplanowana ciąża.I nie wiem co w tym śmiesznego że Państwo pomaga obywatelom, to normalne.Jeśli Państwo nie inwestuje w rodzinę to po kilkunastu latach przestaje istnieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No zaplanowałam, że będę miała dwoje dzieci i mam  :Smile: 

A pomoc państwa jest taka, że muszę płacić 2000 za wynajem mieszkania, bo na kredyt za mało zarabiam, a na socjalne za dużo. No i mąż mnie nie bije i nie chlejemy, więc nie kwalifikujemy się do patologii, która te mieszkania dostaje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo jestem człowiekiem cywilizowanym i nie rozmnażam się bezmyślnie jak królik, tylko świadomie planuje wielkość swojej rodziny. A tego tekstu o pomocy społecznej nie skomentuję, bo jest śmieszny.


Popieram Cię w 100%Nie sztuka jest narobić dzieci ale sztuka jest wychować i wykształcić.A korzystać z Opieki mogą  nieroby i patologia.Bo człowiek powinien sam być zaradny a nie patrzeć na łatwiznę i korzystać z Banku Żywności i zapomogi i myśleć że jakoś to będzie. Ludzie przecież mamy 21 wiek i nie myślimy jak nasze babcie Że ile Bóg da to się wychowa.I co Ci ludzie użyli w życiu dzieci dzieci i teraz niekiedy nie ma kto ich na starość odwiedzić.Takie mamy czasy że  1 lub 2 dzieci możemy zapewnić byt .

----------


## Karolina :)

> No zaplanowałam, że będę miała dwoje dzieci i mam 
> 
> A pomoc państwa jest taka, że muszę płacić 2000 za wynajem mieszkania, bo na kredyt za mało zarabiam, a na socjalne za dużo. No i mąż mnie nie bije i nie chlejemy, więc nie kwalifikujemy się do patologii, która te mieszkania dostaje.


Nie prawda, miałaś troje dzieci, masz teraz dwoje.No powoli,myślę że będzie coraz lepiej, nie da się wielu lat zaniedbań naprawić w 2 lata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda, miałaś troje dzieci, masz teraz dwoje.No powoli,myślę że będzie coraz lepiej, nie da się wielu lat zaniedbań naprawić w 2 lata.


Pozwól, że na zakończenie tej pasjonującej dyskusji wybuchnę śmiechem na te słowa

----------


## Karolina :)

> Popieram Cię w 100%Nie sztuka jest narobić dzieci ale sztuka jest wychować i wykształcić.A korzystać z Opieki mogą  nieroby i patologia.Bo człowiek powinien sam być zaradny a nie patrzeć na łatwiznę i korzystać z Banku Żywności i zapomogi i myśleć że jakoś to będzie. Ludzie przecież mamy 21 wiek i nie myślimy jak nasze babcie Że ile Bóg da to się wychowa.I co Ci ludzie użyli w życiu dzieci dzieci i teraz niekiedy nie ma kto ich na starość odwiedzić.Takie mamy czasy że  1 lub 2 dzieci możemy zapewnić byt .


Ale ja nie mówię o żadnych zapomogach tylko o pomocy Państwa dla rodzin.Państwo obecnie daje 6000 na rok na każde dziecko, dla mnie to jest dużo może dla Was nie. I ja też uważam że należy rozmnażać się na potęgę dlatego należy współżyć w dni kiedy do poczęcia nie może dojść, to proste.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja nie mówię o żadnych zapomogach tylko o pomocy Państwa dla rodzin.Państwo obecnie daje 6000 na rok na każde dziecko, dla mnie to jest dużo może dla Was nie. I ja też uważam że należy rozmnażać się na potęgę dlatego należy współżyć w dni kiedy do poczęcia nie może dojść, to proste.


Nie na każde. Na drugie i kolejne. Na pierwsze tylko dla biednych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja nie mówię o żadnych zapomogach tylko o pomocy Państwa dla rodzin.Państwo obecnie daje 6000 na rok na każde dziecko, dla mnie to jest dużo może dla Was nie. I ja też uważam że należy rozmnażać się na potęgę dlatego należy współżyć w dni kiedy do poczęcia nie może dojść, to proste.


To baw się w to wyliczanie dni plodnych obyś się kiedyś nie zdziwiła. Ta dyskusja z Tobą nie prowadzi w sumie do niczego Myśl swoje a my swoje.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie na każde. Na drugie i kolejne. Na pierwsze tylko dla biednych


No to i tak chyba dobrze, kiedyś nic nie dostawałaś na żadne dziecko  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to i tak chyba dobrze, kiedyś nic nie dostawałaś na żadne dziecko


Ale wtedy masło nie kosztowało 8 zl a jajka 10. Więc nie wciskaj mi że PISlandia to kraina mlekiem i miodem płynąca. Że swoich kieszeni nie dali, tu podnieśli ceny a tam zrobili wielkie 500+

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to i tak chyba dobrze, kiedyś nic nie dostawałaś na żadne dziecko


A coś Ty taka podjarana tym 6000 tyś. Zrób  sobie jeszcze z 5 dzieci to będziesz mieć na nowy wóz.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ale wtedy masło nie kosztowało 8 zl a jajka 10. Więc nie wciskaj mi że PISlandia to kraina mlekiem i miodem płynąca. Że swoich kieszeni nie dali, tu podnieśli ceny a tam zrobili wielkie 500+


Tym bardziej lepiej mieć te 500+ niż go nie mieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z WHW nie pomógł, 3 dawki po 4 tab dawki co 3 h. wywołał jedynie lekkie krwawienie i parę małych skrzepów. Od razu następnie poszedł arthrotec forte, 4 tab pod język, lekkie krwawienie ciągle się trzymywały. Po 3 godzinach 6 tab dopochwowo. Mąż pomógł  dopchać. Po godzinie nastąpiło silne krwawienie i zaczęło wylatywac dużo dziwnych kawałków, nie zdążyłam na bieżąco wody spłukiwac co było następstwem zapchania kibla. Na szczęście mąż wszystkim się zajął. TOd tej ostatniej dawki minęło 12h. Krwawienia ustaly, ból brzucha tylko został ale nie duży. Czuję się lepiej, w brzuchu jak by pustka. To był 10 tyg. Chyba się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw z WHW nie pomógł, 3 dawki po 4 tab dawki co 3 h. wywołał jedynie lekkie krwawienie i parę małych skrzepów. Od razu następnie poszedł arthrotec forte, 4 tab pod język, lekkie krwawienie ciągle się trzymywały. Po 3 godzinach 6 tab dopochwowo. Mąż pomógł  dopchać. Po godzinie nastąpiło silne krwawienie i zaczęło wylatywac dużo dziwnych kawałków, nie zdążyłam na bieżąco wody spłukiwac co było następstwem zapchania kibla. Na szczęście mąż wszystkim się zajął. TOd tej ostatniej dawki minęło 12h. Krwawienia ustaly, ból brzucha tylko został ale nie duży. Czuję się lepiej, w brzuchu jak by pustka. To był 10 tyg. Chyba się udało.


Niepotrzebnie brałaś te Arthroteki dodatkowe. Zestaw zadziałałby tak samo, tylko trzeba było poczekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw z WHW nie pomógł, 3 dawki po 4 tab dawki co 3 h. wywołał jedynie lekkie krwawienie i parę małych skrzepów. Od razu następnie poszedł arthrotec forte, 4 tab pod język, lekkie krwawienie ciągle się trzymywały. Po 3 godzinach 6 tab dopochwowo. Mąż pomógł  dopchać. Po godzinie nastąpiło silne krwawienie i zaczęło wylatywac dużo dziwnych kawałków, nie zdążyłam na bieżąco wody spłukiwac co było następstwem zapchania kibla. Na szczęście mąż wszystkim się zajął. TOd tej ostatniej dawki minęło 12h. Krwawienia ustaly, ból brzucha tylko został ale nie duży. Czuję się lepiej, w brzuchu jak by pustka. To był 10 tyg. Chyba się udało.


W ogóle co to za dawkowanie. Zestaw z WHW się inaczej dawkuje

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Andzela Hej!I jak po usg?Wszystko ok?

----------


## laleczkaa

Witam was czy jest tu jakas osobka ktora jest po zabiegu tabletkami?
Zamowilam tabletki 20 sztuk i jutro mam je miec nie chce czekac ze zrobieniem tego potrzebuje rady jak je zazyc , czy ssac czy polknac ? co jaki czas i jak organizm zareaguje dodm ze mam dwojke synkow i boje sie ze cos moze mi sie stac jak bede z nim sama w domku , prosze o jakies konkretne odpowiedzi , osobom ktore chca ze mnie robic wyrodna matke dziekuje , moje zycie moj wybor nie znacie sytuacji wiec sie nie wypowiadajcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam orginalne opakowanie arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965


no szkoda że nie posiadasz wlasnego   zdjęcia .udawałas  zainteresowaną  kupnem tabletek prosilas o zdjęcia i właśnie je wykorzystałas .tak się nie robi .uważajcie  na te osobę  bo sądzę że nie jest wiarygodna  bo po co były  jej te zdjęcia  jeśli  posiadasz tabletki to o opakowania też powinnaś mieć!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was czy jest tu jakas osobka ktora jest po zabiegu tabletkami?
> Zamowilam tabletki 20 sztuk i jutro mam je miec nie chce czekac ze zrobieniem tego potrzebuje rady jak je zazyc , czy ssac czy polknac ? co jaki czas i jak organizm zareaguje dodm ze mam dwojke synkow i boje sie ze cos moze mi sie stac jak bede z nim sama w domku , prosze o jakies konkretne odpowiedzi , osobom ktore chca ze mnie robic wyrodna matke dziekuje , moje zycie moj wybor nie znacie sytuacji wiec sie nie wypowiadajcie.


4tab.co 3h pod jezyk lub miedzy dziasla(dopochwowo nie polecam bo gdyby trzeba bylo jechac do szpitala to lekarz zobaczy resztki a po drugie lepiej sie wchlania przez sluzowke)Czekasz aż sie rozpusci,wyjmujesz z buzi rdzeń -takie malenkie tableteczki NIE polykaj ich.Popijasz powolutku.Maja okropny smak ale wytrzymaj.Kazda z nas ma inny organizm ,wiec i inaczej reaguje.Mozesz przy większym bólu wziąść paracetamol nie pij alkoholu i nie bierz nospy.Moze wystapic biegunka,duzo pij w tym czsie.Trzymaj sie godzin brania leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Andzela ,odezwij sie!Zrobiłaś usg?

----------


## laleczkaa

dzieki sliczne a mam jeszcez pytanie czy po zazyciu tabletek moge normalnie jesc ? nie wyobrazam sobie calego dnia bez jedzenia , po za ty jak jest z papierosmi czy one maja jakis wplyw na wynik koncowy?boje sie ze to nie zadziala ostatnia miesiaczke mialam 06,11 i wychodzi z tego 7 tydzien , ale wydaje mi sie ze do zaplodnienia doszlo pozniej ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzieki sliczne a mam jeszcez pytanie czy po zazyciu tabletek moge normalnie jesc ? nie wyobrazam sobie calego dnia bez jedzenia , po za ty jak jest z papierosmi czy one maja jakis wplyw na wynik koncowy?boje sie ze to nie zadziala ostatnia miesiaczke mialam 06,11 i wychodzi z tego 7 tydzien , ale wydaje mi sie ze do zaplodnienia doszlo pozniej ,


Mozesz jesc ,o papierosach nic nie wyczytalam ale zapal to troche odstresuje.Ja ,,,zrobilam to ,,na noc,zeby wszyscy nie widzieli ,ze czesto do kibelka chodzę.No i oczywiście kup podpaski takie wieksze na noc ,ze dwie paczki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeważnie wystarcza 12tab.Krwawienie wystepuje roznie po pierwszej a czasami po ostatniej dawce.Powinno byc wieksze niz przy miesiaczce.Moga byc dreszcze i zawroty glowy nawet goraczk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego lepiej wziąć jak dzieciaczki pojda spać bo będziesz mogla spokojnie sie położyć.

----------


## laleczkaa

a w ktorym tyg zrobilas?jedne opoakowanie wystarczylo ?ja chce zaczac od razu jak dostane nie moge pozwolilic sobie w nocy bo odprowdza rano dzieci do przedszkola , mieszkam z mezem on wie wiec nie mam sie czego bac , skad mam wiedziec ze sie to udaje ? bedziesz tu jutro moge prosic o jakis kontakt zeby porozmawiac ? czy bede w stanie normalnie funkcjonawac tak zeby odebrac chlopcow? dodam ze mam autystycznego synka i mase pracy przy nim czy moze byc tak ze bede musiala jechac na pogotowie?przeprszam za tyle pytn ale boje sie cholernir tego co bedzie a nie chce czekac chce to zrobic jak najszybciej , nie planowalam tego biore tabletki antykoncepcyjne i jak zwykle mam wielkiego pecha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w ktorym tyg zrobilas?jedne opoakowanie wystarczylo ?ja chce zaczac od razu jak dostane nie moge pozwolilic sobie w nocy bo odprowdza rano dzieci do przedszkola , mieszkam z mezem on wie wiec nie mam sie czego bac , skad mam wiedziec ze sie to udaje ? bedziesz tu jutro moge prosic o jakis kontakt zeby porozmawiac ? czy bede w stanie normalnie funkcjonawac tak zeby odebrac chlopcow? dodam ze mam autystycznego synka i mase pracy przy nim czy moze byc tak ze bede musiala jechac na pogotowie?przeprszam za tyle pytn ale boje sie cholernir tego co bedzie a nie chce czekac chce to zrobic jak najszybciej , nie planowalam tego biore tabletki antykoncepcyjne i jak zwykle mam wielkiego pecha


Akurat mi wystarczylo 12tab.Funkcjonowalam normalnie tylko czesto musialam wymieniac podpaske wiec daleko sie nigdzie nie wybieralam.To wez tab.jak odbierzesz dzieci z przedszkola jak nie dasz rady na noc albo jak maz wroci z pracy ,żebyś nie byla sama.Bede jutro zaglądać.U mnie byl 6tydzień.Poostatniej dawce ,czyli 12tab.dostalam biegunki i wszystko ładnie poszlo.Tez sie strasznie balam ,az dzien wcześniej nie moglam zasnac.Nawet specjalnie nie bolalo ,skurcze byly ,biegunka ,dreszcze zawroty glowy lekkie i stan podgoraczkowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w ktorym tyg zrobilas?jedne opoakowanie wystarczylo ?ja chce zaczac od razu jak dostane nie moge pozwolilic sobie w nocy bo odprowdza rano dzieci do przedszkola , mieszkam z mezem on wie wiec nie mam sie czego bac , skad mam wiedziec ze sie to udaje ? bedziesz tu jutro moge prosic o jakis kontakt zeby porozmawiac ? czy bede w stanie normalnie funkcjonawac tak zeby odebrac chlopcow? dodam ze mam autystycznego synka i mase pracy przy nim czy moze byc tak ze bede musiala jechac na pogotowie?przeprszam za tyle pytn ale boje sie cholernir tego co bedzie a nie chce czekac chce to zrobic jak najszybciej , nie planowalam tego biore tabletki antykoncepcyjne i jak zwykle mam wielkiego pecha


Będzie dobrze wyluzuj trochę na początku będzie małe  krwawienie później krwawienie ze  skrzepami a później wyleci taka galareta i będzie po wszystkim.Bedziesz jeszcze krwawic przez około 2 tyg.Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie mialam tak około 8dni po tym .Bedzie dobrze .Staraj sie zachować spokój,wiem,ze to trudne.

----------


## laleczkaa

A kiedy dostane normalna miesiaczke po jakim czasie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostalam po okolo 4tyg.Każda moze miec inaczej A i pamiętaj zabezpieczaj sie bo normalnie mozesz zajsc w ciaze po usunięciu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Andzela ,jesteś?Co u Ciebie?

----------


## laleczkaa

powiem ci szczeze ze zaczelam watpic w bezpieczny seks nawet z zabezpieczeniem , oczywiscie dalej bede stosowac tabletki anty ale zmienie je na lepsze , a czy to mozliwe ze w tamta niedziele robilam test i wyszedl negatywny a dzis 2 i pozytywne? tzn drugi slaba kreska mam wrzenie ze przelalam test moczem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlaczego lepiej wziąć jak dzieciaczki pojda spać bo będziesz mogla spokojnie sie położyć.


Podczas brania tabletek trzeba się dużo ruszać a nie leżeć czy spać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podczas brania tabletek trzeba się dużo ruszać a nie leżeć czy spać


Tu chodzi o to jezeli sie zle poczuje to będzie mogla sie położyć a zbyt duzy wysilek tez nie jest wskazany ponieważ moze dojsc do krwotoku wiec wszystko w granicach rozsadku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku zakupione w tym miesiacu.Odsprzedam 792904982

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.Zdjecie na życzenie.
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mój lekarz jest z woj. lubelskiego


Hej ja jutro wlasnie bede probowala z art ale boje sie, ze sie nie uda.. mozemy sie jakos ze sb skontakowac co to tego lekarza? Bo jak rozmawialam ze swoim lekarzem to wykluczone. A tez jestem, z lubelskiego wlasnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Jutro mam brac art I sie bardzo boje. Raz ze moze cos mi sie stac. Dwa ze sie wogole nie uda. Nie dawno rodzilam.I nie moge sobie pozwolic na.kolejne dziecko. Czytalam wpisy od stycznia tego roku I w sumie sie troche dowiedzialam. Prosze o wsparcie bo baaardzo sie boje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powiem ci szczeze ze zaczelam watpic w bezpieczny seks nawet z zabezpieczeniem , oczywiscie dalej bede stosowac tabletki anty ale zmienie je na lepsze , a czy to mozliwe ze w tamta niedziele robilam test i wyszedl negatywny a dzis 2 i pozytywne? tzn drugi slaba kreska mam wrzenie ze przelalam test moczem


Mozliwe że test wyszedł z drugą kreską słabą,też tak miałam,ponieważ krążą jeszcze hormony ciążowe.Po trzech dniach dostałam okres.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Andzela?!?!

----------


## laleczkaa

> Hej dziewczyny. Jutro mam brac art I sie bardzo boje. Raz ze moze cos mi sie stac. Dwa ze sie wogole nie uda. Nie dawno rodzilam.I nie moge sobie pozwolic na.kolejne dziecko. Czytalam wpisy od stycznia tego roku I w sumie sie troche dowiedzialam. Prosze o wsparcie bo baaardzo sie boje...


hej ja czekam na paczke prawdopodobnie jutro bo dzis nie doszla i wiem co czujesz ja tez sie boje tego smego , jestem nastawiona sceptycznie do tego i negatywnie , mam wrazenie ze moj organizm nie wygra  i ze sie nie uda. trzymam kciuki za ciebie

----------


## laleczkaa

> Ja dostalam po okolo 4tyg.Każda moze miec inaczej A i pamiętaj zabezpieczaj sie bo normalnie mozesz zajsc w ciaze po usunięciu.


hej jestes mam tabletki , bedziesz tu ze mna?

----------


## laleczkaa

dziewczyny jak wy liczycie godziny np jak wezme tbletki o 21 to nastepna dawke o 24 czy jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tsk właśnie licz co 3h.Ppstaram sie zagladac,,syn sie rozchorowal wiec troche jestem,,nieosiagalna,,

----------


## laleczkaa

> Tsk właśnie licz co 3h.Ppstaram sie zagladac,,syn sie rozchorowal wiec troche jestem,,nieosiagalna,,


wlasnie je wzielm narazie bezsmakowe to normalne?strasznie trudno sie rozpuszczaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakimś czsie beda takie jak papka.Dla mnie mialy okropny smak .Kazali je 30 minut trzymac ja nie dalam rady i jak tylko sie rozpuscily wyjmowalam rdzeń i powolutku popijalam.

----------


## laleczkaa

no mi wlasnie bardzo szybko sie rozpuscily wlozylam je miedzy dziasla, pomoglam troche rozpusic ruszajac jezykiem i wyciagnelam ta rdzen bo strasznie parzyla w jezyk i boje sie ze zle zrobilam ze tak szybko sie rozpuscily , mysle zeby nie wziac jeszcze raz , narzie nie mam zadnych dolegliwosci? to normalne mam zazyc jeszcze 4 teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ,wez dopiero za 3h i staraj sie nie przelykac sliny i nie ruszaj jezykiem.niech troche dluzej ,,posiedza,,.Ja nie mialam dluzej niz 10 minut bo wlasnie strasznie paliło mnie.I spokojnie ,mozesz zaczac krwawic dopiero po nasrepnym razie.

----------


## laleczkaa

no narzie nic sie nie dzieje , i to mnie najbardziej denerwuje czyli o 24 nastepna dawke ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak o 24nastepna dawka.U mnie najpierw byly dreszcze.Za jakis czas zaczelam krwawic ,potem skurcze,biegunka i wtedy poszło.Dobrze bedzie.Nie denerwuj sie.

----------


## laleczkaa

no dreszce mam jest mi zimno ale mam tak caly dzien chyba z nerwow ,  po ktorej dawce leciala ci krew?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierszej ale dziewczyny pisaly ,ze nawet dopiero po ostatniej zaczelo cos sie dziać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> no dreszce mam jest mi zimno ale mam tak caly dzien chyba z nerwow ,  po ktorej dawce leciala ci krew?


Krwawienie może się pojawić w każdej chwili

----------


## laleczkaa

nie mam nic lekki bol w podbrzuszu moze musze sie brzdiej ruszac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mozesz pochodzic,przykucnij pare razy ale naprawdę nic na siłę.Tylko spokojnie ,lekki bol no to pewnie powoli sie rozkreca.

----------


## laleczkaa

colernie sie boje ze sie nie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> colernie sie boje ze sie nie uda


Czarne myśli tu na pewno nie pomogą. Myśl pozytywnie. W razie czego można zamówić zestaw z WHW. Niechciana ciąża to nie jest sytuacja bez wyjścia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. jestem już po. piszę dla dziewczyn,które są jeszcze przed. po pierwsze nie kupujcie art od oszustów  z forum. probujcie z apteki. po drugie art lepiej brać rano i być w ruchu. lepiej też poczekać tydzień czasu a wykorzystac ten czas na osłabienie płodu Wit c,szałwia, dziurawiec, tymianek, rozmaryn, irygacje z herb na przeczyszczenie. Art koniecznie rozbroic z tych małych tableteczek. przyjmować między dziąsła a policzek. trzymac 30. mi się udało za 2 razem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej. jestem już po. piszę dla dziewczyn,które są jeszcze przed. po pierwsze nie kupujcie art od oszustów  z forum. probujcie z apteki. po drugie art lepiej brać rano i być w ruchu. lepiej też poczekać tydzień czasu a wykorzystac ten czas na osłabienie płodu Wit c,szałwia, dziurawiec, tymianek, rozmaryn, irygacje z herb na przeczyszczenie. Art koniecznie rozbroic z tych małych tableteczek. przyjmować między dziąsła a policzek. trzymac 30. mi się udało za 2 razem


TAK czy tak to trzeba wziąść 3dawki po 4 szt .tabletek i bez żadnych witamin ,herbatek już nie wymyslajcie głupot. Sam Arthrotec i tyle 3 dawki i tyle w temacie.

----------


## laleczkaa

jestem po zbiegu w nocy , nic sie nie dzialo wlasnie wrocilam od ginekologa ktory nie stwierdza ciazy , zrobilam tezt jak przyszlam do domi i pokazuje sie druga slaba kreska , mam wrazenie ze ja wgl nie bylam w ciazy dzis mam lekkie krwawienie u ginekologa jak wlozyl wziernik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po zbiegu w nocy , nic sie nie dzialo wlasnie wrocilam od ginekologa ktory nie stwierdza ciazy , zrobilam tezt jak przyszlam do domi i pokazuje sie druga slaba kreska , mam wrazenie ze ja wgl nie bylam w ciazy dzis mam lekkie krwawienie u ginekologa jak wlozyl wziernik


Zrób sobie betę to będziesz na 100 % wiedziała czy to ciąża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem po zbiegu w nocy , nic sie nie dzialo wlasnie wrocilam od ginekologa ktory nie stwierdza ciazy , zrobilam tezt jak przyszlam do domi i pokazuje sie druga slaba kreska , mam wrazenie ze ja wgl nie bylam w ciazy dzis mam lekkie krwawienie u ginekologa jak wlozyl wziernik


No tak moglo byc ze nie bylas ciąży.Bo odrazu po poronieniu nie wyjdzie ci ujemny test.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TAK czy tak to trzeba wziąść 3dawki po 4 szt .tabletek i bez żadnych witamin ,herbatek już nie wymyslajcie głupot. Sam Arthrotec i tyle 3 dawki i tyle w temacie.


Właśnie ,ze ziola i wit-c duze dawki oslabiaja plod i lepiej go pozniej wydalić  z organizmu.

----------


## laleczkaa

> No tak moglo byc ze nie bylas ciąży.Bo odrazu po poronieniu nie wyjdzie ci ujemny test.


ale mi wyszedl pozytywny ale ze slaba kreska , jutro ide na bete , a ginekolog badl mnie na fotelu tylko a nie robil usg i jak zobaczyl krew to powiedzial ze macica jest twarda , szyjka nie przekrwiona i on nic nie widzi , dziwne tylko ze 3  testy wyszly pozytywne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie ,ze ziola i wit-c duze dawki oslabiaja plod i lepiej go pozniej wydalić  z organizmu.


A także prowadzą do zatrucia wątroby i kamicy nerkowej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A także prowadzą do zatrucia wątroby i kamicy nerkowej...


A tab.moga powodowac trwotok.Wiec i tu i tu jest ryzyko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A także prowadzą do zatrucia wątroby i kamicy nerkowej...


Przestań gadac głupoty.Musiała byś je brac w zdwojonych ilosciach ,zeby spowodowały takie skutki a nie przez tydzień czy dwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dodalam ,ze w zdwojonych ilosciach przez kilka tygodni a nie przez jeden czy dwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się  :Smile:  byłam w 13/14 tygodniu, pierwsza dawkę arthrotecu wzięłam pod język o 18:00, druga o 21:00, dostałam dreszczy, gorączki, biegunki i wymiotów + nie zbyt mocne skurcze brzucha, po 3ciej dawce o 00:00 od razu zwymiotowalam, tabletki nie zdążyły się rozpuścić więc od razu włożylam następna dawkę (2 pod język, 2do pochwowo) po której z wycienczenia Zasnęłam... Wstałam o 8:00 i zadne bóle ani plamienia się nie pojawiały do godz. 14:30, bez boleśnie wyleciały ze mnie 2 duże skrzepy (ok. 6cm), później już tylko krew i mniejsze skrzepy. Myślałam że się nie udalo, bo całą noc nic prócz gorączki i biegunki, więc nie martwcie się, widać czasem działa z opóźnieniem  :Smile:

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Andzela jesteś ?????odezwij sie!!!! Co po usg???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało się  byłam w 13/14 tygodniu, pierwsza dawkę arthrotecu wzięłam pod język o 18:00, druga o 21:00, dostałam dreszczy, gorączki, biegunki i wymiotów + nie zbyt mocne skurcze brzucha, po 3ciej dawce o 00:00 od razu zwymiotowalam, tabletki nie zdążyły się rozpuścić więc od razu włożylam następna dawkę (2 pod język, 2do pochwowo) po której z wycienczenia Zasnęłam... Wstałam o 8:00 i zadne bóle ani plamienia się nie pojawiały do godz. 14:30, bez boleśnie wyleciały ze mnie 2 duże skrzepy (ok. 6cm), później już tylko krew i mniejsze skrzepy. Myślałam że się nie udalo, bo całą noc nic prócz gorączki i biegunki, więc nie martwcie się, widać czasem działa z opóźnieniem


Ja też robiłam w 14 tygodniu i widziałam wykształcony płód który miał nawet uszy i łożysko z pępowiną, więc pytanie czy na pewno ci się udało?

----------


## Arth J

> Ja też robiłam w 14 tygodniu i widziałam wykształcony płód który miał nawet uszy i łożysko z pępowiną, więc pytanie czy na pewno ci się udało?


I jak podobał Ci się ten widok? Zrobiło na tobie wrażenie Twoje martwe dz*?
Zrobiłaś sobie selfie?

----------


## Arth J

> Udało się  byłam w 13/14 tygodniu, pierwsza dawkę arthrotecu wzięłam pod język o 18:00, druga o 21:00, dostałam dreszczy, gorączki, biegunki i wymiotów + nie zbyt mocne skurcze brzucha, po 3ciej dawce o 00:00 od razu zwymiotowalam, tabletki nie zdążyły się rozpuścić więc od razu włożylam następna dawkę (2 pod język, 2do pochwowo) po której z wycienczenia Zasnęłam... Wstałam o 8:00 i zadne bóle ani plamienia się nie pojawiały do godz. 14:30, bez boleśnie wyleciały ze mnie 2 duże skrzepy (ok. 6cm), później już tylko krew i mniejsze skrzepy. Myślałam że się nie udalo, bo całą noc nic prócz gorączki i biegunki, więc nie martwcie się, widać czasem działa z opóźnieniem



Udało się zrobić szlaczek, fikołka, herbatę, przeczytać książkę, zrobić warkoczyk, upiec ciasto, skończyć studia...
zabić bezbronnego człowieczka (własne dziecko)...


babyonline.pl/tydzien-13,ciaza-kalendarz,r6.html

W 13. tygodniu ciąży twoje dziecko uwielbia się ruszać. Ćwiczy praktycznie przez cały czas, kiedy nie śpi! W bezruchu wytrzymuje najwyżej 15 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak podobał Ci się ten widok? Zrobiło na tobie wrażenie Twoje martwe dz*?
> Zrobiłaś sobie selfie?


Jeśli tak bardzo chcesz wiedzieć, to byłam przeszczęśliwa że udało mi się pozbyć niechcianej ciąży. A twoje obelgi nie robią na mnie wrażenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli tak bardzo chcesz wiedzieć, to byłam przeszczęśliwa że udało mi się pozbyć niechcianej ciąży. A twoje obelgi nie robią na mnie wrażenia.


Jednak wydaje mi się, że za jakiś czas będziesz żałować swego czynu. Teraz jeszcze to nie dociera do Twojej świadomości. Być może będziesz potrzebować wsparcia w przyszłości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jednak wydaje mi się, że za jakiś czas będziesz żałować swego czynu. Teraz jeszcze to nie dociera do Twojej świadomości. Być może będziesz potrzebować wsparcia w przyszłości.


To źle ci się wydaje, bo minęło już kilka lat od mojej aborcji a ja dalej szczęśliwa  :Smile:

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915* 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Andzela jesteś? NIE WIEM CO U CIEBIE .NIC NIE NAPISAŁAŚ CO PO USG!MAM NADZIEJĘ ,ZE WSZYSTKO OK!!!JEŻELI PRZECZYTASZ NAPISZ COKOLWIEK.ŻYCZĘ CI SPOKOJNYCH I RADOSNYCH ŚWIĄT !!! Wit-c

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TAK czy tak to trzeba wziąść 3dawki po 4 szt .tabletek i bez żadnych witamin ,herbatek już nie wymyslajcie głupot. Sam Arthrotec i tyle 3 dawki i tyle w temacie.


Może dla Ciebie to głupoty ale dla kogoś kto ma nóż na gardle a arthrotec nie działa przyda się każda podpowiedź.  Nie wchodziłabym na to forum i nie pisała postów gdybym nie chciała pomóc innym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może dla Ciebie to głupoty ale dla kogoś kto ma nóż na gardle a arthrotec nie działa przyda się każda podpowiedź.  Nie wchodziłabym na to forum i nie pisała postów gdybym nie chciała pomóc innym.


Masz rację,ja uzywalam najpierw wit-c ,ziół i herbatkę przeczyszczajaca i potem Art.zadzialal za pierwszym razem a krwawic zaczelam juz po godzienie po zażyciu pierwszej dawki.Mysle ,ze to ,,wszystko ,,oslabilo plod i bylo latwiej sie pozbyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam całe opakowanie artroteku możliwa wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty 792904982

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy 8 tabletek  Arthrotec wystarczy?

Czy ta strona jest sprawdzona?
tabletki-porone.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki-poronne.pl*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 
10 listopada zaczęło się poronienie, krwawiłam może przez 2 tygodnie.
Od 25 grudnia bardzo boli mnie kręgosłup i brzuch, szczególnie w nocy, nie mogę przez to zasnąć i żadna pozycja do spania nie jest wygodna.

Czy to możliwe, że w końcu dostanę miesiączki (nie mam jej już 1,5 miesiąca) czy może mogą to być powikłania po poronieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, 
> 10 listopada zaczęło się poronienie, krwawiłam może przez 2 tygodnie.
> Od 25 grudnia bardzo boli mnie kręgosłup i brzuch, szczególnie w nocy, nie mogę przez to zasnąć i żadna pozycja do spania nie jest wygodna.
> 
> Czy to możliwe, że w końcu dostanę miesiączki (nie mam jej już 1,5 miesiąca) czy może mogą to być powikłania po poronieniu?


Pilnie do lekarza na kontrolę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki-poronne.pl sprawdzona strona? Nie dostanę witamin? Przyjdą do 3dni roboczych?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę na 100%
zesprawdzeniem lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Andzela jeżeli jesteś napisz cos!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam czy arthrotec pomoze w 10tyg juz jestem po jednej probie i nic zamowilam tabletki z neta i nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth.Anna tel 661684779.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tutaj ktoś kto mi pomoże? Jestem w 12 tygodniu dziś w nocy wzięłam 3×4 tabletki jedynie co miałam to biegunkę i wymiotywalam raz , mam płomienie Ale bardzo delikatnie minęło już 12 godzin od ostatniej dawki co robić? Tabletki połykałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie. Tab zakupione w aptece. 694 432 858

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam cale opakowanie Arthrotecu. Jest mi juz nie potrzebny. Sprzedam by chodz czesc pieniedzy odzyskać. Moj email aniaszydlowska@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tutaj ktoś kto mi pomoże? Jestem w 12 tygodniu dziś w nocy wzięłam 3×4 tabletki jedynie co miałam to biegunkę i wymiotywalam raz , mam płomienie Ale bardzo delikatnie minęło już 12 godzin od ostatniej dawki co robić? Tabletki połykałam


Tabletek sie nie polyka tylko wklada pod jezyk lub miedzy dziąsła i jak sie rozpuszcza ,wyjmujesz rdzeń (takie malenkie tab.zostaną)i wyrzucasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do oddania 8 tablet. Rok temu kupilam opakowanie 20 sztuk. Zostało 8, leza w szafce , moze komus się przydadza. Termin ważności 10.2018

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam orginalne opakowanie z datą ważności do pazdzienika 2019, zakupione w aptece. Mnie są juz nie potrzebne. 574 666 692

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jestem po zazyciu art juz ponad dobe i nie krwaiwie nic sie nie dzialo oprocz silnej biegunki i skurczy czy jest szansa ze sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jestem po zazyciu art juz ponad dobe i nie krwaiwie nic sie nie dzialo oprocz silnej biegunki i skurczy czy jest szansa ze sie udalo?


Raczej nie udalo.sie.Musisz powtórzyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jestem po zazyciu art juz ponad dobe i nie krwaiwie nic sie nie dzialo oprocz silnej biegunki i skurczy czy jest szansa ze sie udalo?


Jeśli nie krwawilas to nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam na forum ze moze byc po kilku dniach nawet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytałam na forum ze moze byc po kilku dniach nawet


No miejmy nadzieję ,ze tu akurat tak będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Będziesz potrzebowała 12 tabletek Misoprostolu 200mcg.

Oto zalecenie, jak powinno się je zażyć:

1. Włóż 4 tabletki Misoprostolu (200mcg) pod język i trzymaj je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz wypluć resztki tabletek (szczególnie jeśli zażywasz Arthrotec lub Oxaprost)
2. Po trzech godzinach włóż kolejne 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod język i trzymaj je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut.
3. Po kolejnych trzech godzinach włóż następne 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod język i trzymaj je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut.


Jest ważne, aby zażyć wszytkie trzy dawki lekarstw, nawet jeśli w międzyczasie rozpocznie się krwawienie i dojdzie do aborcji. Dwie dodatkowe dawki pozwolą macicy oczyścić się do końca i sprawią, że konieczność interwencji lekarskiej po aborcji będzie mniej prawdopodobna.

Jeśli kobieta używa Arthrotec''u w celu wywołania poronienia, powinna rozpuścic 4 tabletki pod językiem, aż zewnętrzna część leku się rozpuści (pół godziny). Nastepnie powinna wypluć twardą wewnętrzną część tabletki. Tę wewnętrzną część leku stanowi diklofenak- środek przeciwbólowy i lepiej jest nie połykać tych części tabletek.



CZEGO NALEŻY SIĘ SPOZDZIEWAĆ

Na ogół krwawienie rozpoczyna się w ciągu 4-6 godzin od zażycia pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, ale może też zacząć się później. Doświadczysz skurczów, bólu i krwawienia silniejszego niż zwyczajne krwawienie miesiączkowe, będziesz też wydalała skrzepy. Im dłuższa ciąża, tym silniejsze będą bóle i krwawienie. Możesz mieć również mdłości, wymioty, biegunkę, gorączkę, dreszcze, które są normalnymi skutkami ubocznymi Misoprostolu.

Jeśli aborcja się powiodła i jest całkowita, krwawienie i skurcze stopniowo ustępują.

Na ogół krwawienie po aborcji trwa od 1 do 4 tygodni lub dłużej, zmniejszając się stopniowo w tym czasie. Pierwsza miesiączka występuje w ciągu 4-6 tygodni po aborcji, czasami może pojawić się później.

Powinnaś używać normalnych podpasek, nie używaj tamponów podczas i po aborcji.

Krwawienie i ból nie zawsze oznaczają, że aborcja się powiodła i że była całkowita. Jedynym sposobem na upewnienie się, że nie jesteś już w ciąży, jest wykonanie badania ultrasonograficznego (USG) 10 dni po zażyciu lekarstw albo wykonanie testu ciążowego nie wcześniej niż 3 tygodnie po przyjęciu lekarstw. 
Macica oczyszcza się stopniowo przez ok. 1-3 tygodnie po zażyciu lekarstw, więc lekkie krwawienie jest normalne przez ten czas.

Jeśli po zażyciu lekarstw nie wystąpi krwawienie lub jeżeli test ciążowy, wykonany po ponad 3 tygodniach od aborcji, będzie nadal dawał wynik pozytywny, możliwe jest że:

1) Lekarstwa, których użyłaś, nie były oryginalne. Niestety na czarnym rynku, a szczególnie w internecie, łatwo jest trafić na oszustów. Jeśli nie wystąpiły dreszcze, skurcze, gorączka, ból lub mdłości, prawdopodobnie zażyłaś leki, które nie były Misoprostolem.

2) Sam Misoprsotol skuteczny jest w ok. 75-90% przypadków, nie zawsze więc powoduje aborcje. Jeśli nie jesteś pewna, czy zażyłaś oryginalny Misoprostol, możesz powtórzyć zabieg po 3 dniach.

3) Możesz być w ciąży pozamacicznej rozwijającej się na zewnątrz macicy. Misoprotol nie jest skuteczny w takim przypadku i powinnaś skontaktować się natychmiast z lekarzem.



OBJAWY POWIKŁAŃ

Jeśli zauważysz u siebie jakikolwiek z poniższych objawów natychmiast skontaktuj się z lekarzem:

- Bardzo silne krwawienie przez dłużej niż 2 godziny pod rząd, które wymaga zużycia więcej niż 2 największych podpasek na godzinę (strumień krwi porównywalny do lekko otwartego kranu).

W razie intensywnego krwawienia powinnas natychmiast umiescic 2 dodatkowe tabletki misoprostolu pod jezykiem i jednoczesnie udac sie do szpotala, ale polknij je lub wypluj przed wejsciem do szpitala.

- Gorączka powyżej 39° w jakimkolwiek momencie aborcji lub temperatura 38° utrzymująca się przez 24 godziny.
- Ból, który nie ustępuje lub nasila się parę dni po przyjęciu lekarstw, ból i ucisk w dolnej partii brzucha.
- Wydzieliny z pochwy o dziwnym kolorze, konsystencji lub nieprzyjemnym zapachu



ŚRODKI PRZECIWBÓLOWE:

Ibuprofen jest najskuteczniejszym środkiem przeciwbólowym w wypadku silnych skurczów po zażyciu Misoprostolu. Możesz użyć również niesteroidowych leków przeciwzapalnych jak Diklofenak lub Paracetamol.
Niektórym kobietom ulgę przynosi dodatkowo przyłożenie do brzucha butelki z ciepłą wodą.
Prosimy, zapoznaj się z ulotką dołączoną do leku przeciwbólowego, żeby sprawdzić, jaka jest maksymalna dawka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 6 tc. Za chwile biore pierwsza dawke. Boje sie ze pod jezyk nie dam rady bo nie zniose tego smaku a druga sprawa odruch wymiotny- co jesli zwymiotuje tymi lekiem? Nie zadziala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 20 lat, to moja piąta ciąża. Mam dwójkę dzieci, jedno poronienie przez uderzenie w brzuch ( wypadek). drugie prywatne bardzo drogie usunięcie w gabinecie. Zrobię wszystko aby tylko się udało a Ty lepiej zajmij się swoim życiem i nie zaśmiecaj forum


 jestem za oborcją, ale jezu co za patola, 20 lat i pięć ciąż, weź sie piznij w łeb dziewczyno i zabezpiecz lub nie dawaj doooopy! Kurwa! Patologia! Akurat to uderzenie w brzuch to wypadek, pewnie ci konkubent przylał! Ogarnij sie, bo osierocisz w koncu te dzieciaki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec z odbiorem osobistym,łodz I okolice

----------


## iria01@o2.pl

U mnie niestety Art nie zadziałał....Gdy dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży byłam na początku 5tc,  przez dwa tygodnie przyjęłam łącznie 60 tabletek  :Frown:  w różnych konfiguracjach: doustnie i dopochwowo). Nie robiłam nic na własną rękę - byłam pod stałą opieką lekarza. Jednak w moim przypadku po każdej próbie występowały jedynie standardowe objawy (dreszcze, biegunka, gorączka, osłabienie i lekkie plamienie). Dodam tylko, że tabletki kupowałam w aptece więc nie ma mowy o tym, że trafiłam na oszusta. Nie dość że decyzja o przerwaniu ciąży była dla mnie bardzo trudna i przeżyłam to bardzo to dodatkowo po Art. fizycznie czułam się okropnie - jakbym miała ostrą grypę, do tego ciągle bolała mnie głowa - a ciąża nadal się utrzymywała  :Frown:  ale czekałam bo czytałam na forach, że ten lek potrafi zadziałać z opóźnieniem. Po dwóch tygodniach prób z Art. zdecydowałam się zamówić zestaw WOW.... Zamówiłam i czekałam.....dni mijały a ja nadal byłam w ciąży  :Frown:  dodatkowo na jednej ze stron (Kobiety w sieci - aborcja po polsku) znalazłam informację że akurat TERAZ (kiedy oczekuję) poczta wstrzymała rejestrację przesyłek  :Frown:  więc szanse na to że otrzymam tabletki w odpowiednim czasie spadły do zera. Załamałam się jeszcze bardziej ......nie chciałam żeby ta ciąża się rozwijała.....spanikowałam (bo bałam się tego że czas upływa a to maleństwo rośnie) i nie czekając dłużej umówiłam się do kliniki w Czechach (gdy tam dotarłam byłam na początku 9tc). 
Chciałam Wam napisać, że moim zdaniem: jeśli jedno opakowanie ART. nie pomoże w tej trudnej sytuacji to najprawdopodobniej jesteście w tym % osób na które Art. zwyczajnie nie działa i trzeba szukać innych rozwiązań…..
iria01@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie niestety Art nie zadziałał....Gdy dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży byłam na początku 5tc,  przez dwa tygodnie przyjęłam łącznie 60 tabletek  w różnych konfiguracjach: doustnie i dopochwowo). Nie robiłam nic na własną rękę - byłam pod stałą opieką lekarza. Jednak w moim przypadku po każdej próbie występowały jedynie standardowe objawy (dreszcze, biegunka, gorączka, osłabienie i lekkie plamienie). Dodam tylko, że tabletki kupowałam w aptece więc nie ma mowy o tym, że trafiłam na oszusta. Nie dość że decyzja o przerwaniu ciąży była dla mnie bardzo trudna i przeżyłam to bardzo to dodatkowo po Art. fizycznie czułam się okropnie - jakbym miała ostrą grypę, do tego ciągle bolała mnie głowa - a ciąża nadal się utrzymywała  ale czekałam bo czytałam na forach, że ten lek potrafi zadziałać z opóźnieniem. Po dwóch tygodniach prób z Art. zdecydowałam się zamówić zestaw WOW.... Zamówiłam i czekałam.....dni mijały a ja nadal byłam w ciąży  dodatkowo na jednej ze stron (Kobiety w sieci - aborcja po polsku) znalazłam informację że akurat TERAZ (kiedy oczekuję) poczta wstrzymała rejestrację przesyłek  więc szanse na to że otrzymam tabletki w odpowiednim czasie spadły do zera. Załamałam się jeszcze bardziej ......nie chciałam żeby ta ciąża się rozwijała.....spanikowałam (bo bałam się tego że czas upływa a to maleństwo rośnie) i nie czekając dłużej umówiłam się do kliniki w Czechach (gdy tam dotarłam byłam na początku 9tc). 
> Chciałam Wam napisać, że moim zdaniem: jeśli jedno opakowanie ART. nie pomoże w tej trudnej sytuacji to najprawdopodobniej jesteście w tym % osób na które Art. zwyczajnie nie działa i trzeba szukać innych rozwiązań…..
> iria01@o2.pl


Strasznie przykro mi ,ze musialas przez tyle przejść!!!!! Ja na poczatky ,zanim jeszcze wzięłam art. Zrobilam kurację z Wit,-c i ziół( ruta,liść maluny ,szałwia,tymianej).Moim zdaniem to odłabilo płód i po wzięciu Art.zaczekam krwawic juz po 1 h .i poszla bardzo ładnie bez wiekszego bólu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem za oborcją, ale jezu co za patola, 20 lat i pięć ciąż, weź sie piznij w łeb dziewczyno i zabezpiecz lub nie dawaj doooopy! Kurwa! Patologia! Akurat to uderzenie w brzuch to wypadek, pewnie ci konkubent przylał! Ogarnij sie, bo osierocisz w koncu te dzieciaki!


Nie osądzaj KOBIETO !!!!To forum ,zeby sie wspierać!!!NIGDY TAK NIE PISZ!!!DAJ RADĘ AKENIE PIETNUJ,,,,!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 6 tc. Za chwile biore pierwsza dawke. Boje sie ze pod jezyk nie dam rady bo nie zniose tego smaku a druga sprawa odruch wymiotny- co jesli zwymiotuje tymi lekiem? Nie zadziala


Jeżeli jesteś,napisz jak poszło!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DZIEWCZYNY APELUJĘ DO WAS WSZYSTKICH KTÓRE TU PISZĄ!!!!!Jeżeli zamieszczacie post i prosicie o,,, pomoc , napiszcie później jak ,,to sie potoczyło,,!!!!!MY czejamy na dalsze informacje!!!Denerwujemy sie!!!!Bo wiemy co przesxlyscie!!!!Pytacie i nie odpowiadacie!!!To nie jest ok!!!!Bardzo proszę ,piszcie i dajcie zbac czy poszło doborze czy nadal potrzebujecie ,,wsparcia,, Była ,,maja Andżela,,ale od pewnego czasu sie nie odzywa !!Bardzo sie martwię!!!Odzywajcie SIĘ DZIEWCZYNY!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> DZIEWCZYNY APELUJĘ DO WAS WSZYSTKICH KTÓRE TU PISZĄ!!!!!Jeżeli zamieszczacie post i prosicie o,,, pomoc , napiszcie później jak ,,to sie potoczyło,,!!!!!MY czejamy na dalsze informacje!!!Denerwujemy sie!!!!Bo wiemy co przesxlyscie!!!!Pytacie i nie odpowiadacie!!!To nie jest ok!!!!Bardzo proszę ,piszcie i dajcie zbac czy poszło doborze czy nadal potrzebujecie ,,wsparcia,, Była ,,maja Andżela,,ale od pewnego czasu sie nie odzywa !!Bardzo sie martwię!!!Odzywajcie SIĘ DZIEWCZYNY!!!!!


Angela się przeniosła na maszwybor.net, idź sobie przeczytaj i nie przeżywaj

----------


## Magda23

Magda23 jest nieaktywny
Nowy użytkownik
Avatar Magda23 Zarejestrowany
Dec 2017
Postów
17


Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie artroteku 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Angela się przeniosła na maszwybor.net, idź sobie przeczytaj i nie przeżywaj


Jesteś glupia ku.....!!!!moze dziewczyna sie martwi ,ktos pisze a potem nagle znika choc mowi ,ze sie odezwie.A ty skad wiesz gdzie ona jest!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś glupia ku.....!!!!moze dziewczyna sie martwi ,ktos pisze a potem nagle znika choc mowi ,ze sie odezwie.A ty skad wiesz gdzie ona jest!!!


Wolałabym nie zniżać się do twojego poziomu, nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego wyzywasz mnie od kurew

Skąd wiem gdzie pisze Angela? Po prostu czytałam jej wątek na tamtym forum, to tak trudno się domyślić? Nie dziwię się że tu nie chciała pisać, wystarczy się odezwać ajuz cię wyzywają..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz Arthrotek zadzwon 661 694 779!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to mozliwe ze ból krzyża jest wynikiem wzięcia arthrotecu? Ktos tak miał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie kupiłyście?  Dajcie jakiś sprawdzony namiar!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780


Podaj proszę maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965


W przystępnej cenie tzn. ile?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzony nr tel to do Anny ! 661694779!! Brałam od babeczki wszystko ok.Wytlumaczy każe dzwonić z pytaniami.polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Pozdrawiam Magda 733668754

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec 250 zl.tel.501-921-894

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
> Pozdrawiam Magda 733668754


Napiszesz do mnie na maila? martamartamarta575@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Ivona

Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec Forte 20 tabletek. Mi osobiście pomogły. Cena to 200zł plus wysyłka 20zł. Możliwość wysłania za pobraniem. Chętnie pomoge w potrzebie. Wiem, bo sama to przechodziłam. 697422896 dzwoń, wyśle jeszcze tego samego dnia

----------


## Ivona

Przez tą stronę straciłam pieniądze, nie wysłali. Mogę Ci odsprzedać opakowanie Arthrotec Forte 20 tabletek za 200zł plus wysyłka 20zł. Wyśle tego samego dnia. Może być za pobraniem. Jeśli chcesz to pisz 697422896. Mi pomogły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek orginalny całe opakowanie cena do uzgodnienia dzwoń tel .661694779

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam orginalne opakowanie 574 666 692

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czekam. Do piątku powinny być. Zaplanowałam na piątek. Musi się udać!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Piszę tutaj bo mogę którejś z was pomoc.
Posiadam na sprzedaż oryginalne Tak leki Arthrotec. Kupiłam je sama w aptece. Posiadają nawet naklejke z apteki. 
Mi już nie będą potrzebne. 
Napisz a dogadamy się. 
Mogę wysłać za pobraniem. 
stec33@wp.pl.

----------


## Loventina

Mam opakowanie tabletek Arthotec , zostało mi ponieważ lekarz przepisał więcej. Posiadam paragon z apteki lek jest zamknięty w blistrach oryginalnych. Cena 200zloty do negocjacji. Wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt loventina17@gmail.com

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to mozliwe ze ból krzyża jest wynikiem wzięcia arthrotecu? Ktos tak miał?


 z tego, co widzę czytając ulotkę  - obostrzeń dotyczących stosowania Arthrotecu jest bardzo wiele - w wypadku tak dużego przedawkowania moim ryzyko wystąpienia powikłań jest niezbadane i tak na prawde objawy moga być bardzo różne...
Informacje ważne przed zastosowaniem leku ARTHROTEC
Kiedy nie stosować leku ARTHROTEC
 jeśli pacjent ma uczulenie na diklofenak, kwas acetylosalicylowy, leki z grupy niesteroidowych leków
przeciwzapalnych (NLPZ), mizoprostol, inne prostaglandyny lub którykolwiek z pozostałych
składników tego leku (wymienionych w punkcie 6);
 w przypadku czynnej choroby wrzodowej żołądka i (lub) dwunastnicy, perforacji lub krwawienia;
 w przypadku innego czynnego krwawienia, np. krwawienia naczyniowo-mózgowego;
 w ciąży lub u kobiet planujących ciążę;
 u pacjentów, u których leki z grupy NLPZ wywołują napady astmy, pokrzywkę lub ostry nieżyt nosa;
 w leczeniu bólu okołooperacyjnego w przypadku zabiegu pomostowania tętnic wieńcowych;
 jeśli u pacjenta stwierdzono chorobę serca i (lub) chorobę naczyń mózgowych np. umiarkowaną lub
ciężką zastoinową niewydolność serca, przebyty zawał serca, udar, mini-udar (przejściowe
niedokrwienia mózgu) lub zator naczyń krwionośnych serca, lub mózgu, albo po zabiegu udrożnienia,
lub pomostowania zamkniętych naczyń;
2
 jeśli u pacjenta występują lub występowały zaburzenia krążenia (choroba naczyń obwodowych);
 u pacjentów z ciężką niewydolnością nerek lub wątroby.
Ostrzeżenia i środki ostrożności
Przed rozpoczęciem stosowania leku ARTHROTEC należy zwrócić się do lekarza lub farmaceuty.
Zachować szczególną ostrożność stosując lek ARTHROTEC
 u pacjentów z zaburzeniami czynności nerek, wątroby lub poważnymi zaburzeniami serca, oraz u osób
w podeszłym wieku. W przypadku ciężkich zaburzeń czynności wątroby, znacznego odwodnienia, lek
ARTHROTEC powinien być stosowany tylko w wyjątkowych sytuacjach i w warunkach ścisłego
monitorowania stanu pacjenta (patrz punkt „Kiedy nie stosować leku ARTHROTEC”);
 w przypadku stosowania diklofenaku w dużych dawkach (150 mg na dobę) oraz w leczeniu
długotrwałym, gdyż może to być związane ze zwiększonym ryzykiem ciężkich zdarzeń zakrzepowych
dotyczących tętnic (np. zawału serca lub udaru). Lekarz powinien poinformować pacjenta o objawach i
(lub) oznakach ciężkiej toksyczności dotyczącej układu sercowo-naczyniowego oraz o działaniach,
jakie należy podjąć w przypadku wystąpienia takich objawów;
 u pacjentów, u których w przeszłości występowały objawy toksycznego wpływu na przewód
pokarmowy lub choroba wrzodowa żołądka i (lub) dwunastnicy. W szczególności pacjenci w
podeszłym wieku powinni zgłaszać, zwłaszcza w początkowej fazie leczenia, wszelkie nietypowe
objawy brzuszne (szczególnie krwawienie z przewodu pokarmowego). W przypadku wystąpienia
krwawienia lub owrzodzeń w przewodzie pokarmowym lekarz zadecyduje o przerwaniu podawania
leku złożonego zawierającego diklofenak i mizoprostol;
 u pacjentów z zaburzeniami układu krwiotwórczego lub o zaburzonej krzepliwości, oraz u pacjentów z
krwawieniem naczyniowo-mózgowym w wywiadzie, gdyż podobnie jak inne leki z grupy NLPZ, lek
ARTHROTEC może zmniejszać agregację płytek i wydłużać czas krwawienia;
 u pacjentów stosujących leki przeciwzakrzepowe: warfarynę i (lub) pochodne kumaryny oraz nowe
doustne leki przeciwzakrzepowe (np. apiksaban, dabigatran, rywaroksaban) ze względu na zwiększone
ryzyko wystąpienia krwawień z przewodu pokarmowego i innych krwawień;
 u pacjentów z wrzodziejącym zapaleniem jelita grubego lub chorobą Leśniowskiego-Crohna,
ponieważ lek ARTHROTEC może zaostrzać objawy tych chorób;
 u pacjentów z astmą oskrzelową lub chorobą alergiczną - aktualnie lub w przeszłości, gdyż leki z
grupy NLPZ mogą powodować skurcz oskrzeli u pacjentów z astmą oskrzelową lub chorobą
alergiczną;
 u pacjentów z nadciśnieniem tętniczym i (lub) łagodną zastoinową niewydolnością serca, ponieważ
obserwowano przypadki zatrzymywania płynów i obrzęków związanych ze stosowaniem leków z grupy
NLPZ w tej grupie pacjentów. Lekarz przekaże pacjentowi informacje dotyczące badań kontrolnych i
innych specjalnych zaleceń.
Należy unikać jednoczesnego stosowania leku ARTHROTEC i innych podawanych ogólnoustrojowo
leków z grupy NLPZ innych niż kwas acetylosalicylowy, w tym selektywnych inhibitorów COX-2
(między innymi: rofekoksybu, celekoksybu) ze względu na zwiększoną częstość występowania
owrzodzeń i krwawień z przewodu pokarmowego.
Lek ARTHROTEC może powodować ciężkie działania niepożądane dotyczące przewodu pokarmowego,
w tym stany zapalne, krwawienie, owrzodzenie oraz perforacje żołądka, jelita cienkiego i jelita grubego,
mogące kończyć się zgonem. W przypadku wystąpienia krwawienia lub owrzodzeń w przewodzie
pokarmowym należy przerwać stosowanie leku. Powyższe zdarzenia mogą wystąpić w dowolnym
momencie leczenia, z objawami zwiastującymi lub bez, lub u pacjentów z ciężkimi zdarzeniami
niepożądanymi dotyczącymi przewodu pokarmowego w wywiadzie.
Do grupy największego ryzyka występowania wymienionych powikłań dotyczących układu
pokarmowego związanych ze stosowaniem leku ARTHROTEC, należą pacjenci otrzymujący duże dawki
leku, pacjenci w podeszłym wieku, pacjenci z zaburzeniami sercowo-naczyniowymi, pacjenci
przyjmujący jednocześnie kwas acetylosalicylowy, kortykosteroidy, selektywne inhibitory wychwytu
zwrotnego serotoniny, pacjenci spożywający alkohol lub pacjenci z chorobami przewodu pokarmowego,
czynnymi lub w wywiadzie, takimi jak owrzodzenie, krwawienie z przewodu pokarmowego lub stan
zapalny błony śluzowej przewodu pokarmowego.
3
Z tego względu lek ARTHROTEC należy stosować u tych pacjentów ostrożnie, rozpoczynając leczenie
od możliwie najmniejszej skutecznej dawki.
Lek ARTHROTEC nie powinien być stosowany u kobiet w wieku przedmenopauzalnym, chyba że pacjentki
stosują skuteczne metody zapobiegania ciąży oraz zostały poinformowane o zagrożeniach związanych ze
stosowaniem leku w czasie ciąży. Na opakowaniu znajduje się ostrzeżenie: „Stosować u kobiet w wieku
przedmenopauzalnym pod warunkiem stosowania skutecznych metod zapobiegania ciąży”.
Przyjmowanie takich leków jak ARTHROTEC, może być związane z niewielkim zwiększeniem ryzyka
ataku serca (zawał serca) lub udaru. Ryzyko to zwiększa długotrwałe przyjmowanie dużych dawek leku. Nie
należy stosować większych dawek i dłuższego czasu leczenia niż zalecane.
Podczas stosowania leków z grupy NLPZ, w tym leku złożonego zawierającego diklofenak i mizoprostol,
bardzo rzadko obserwowano ciężkie reakcje skórne. Pacjent powinien natychmiast zgłaszać lekarzowi
prowadzącemu wystąpienie jakichkolwiek zmian skórnych. Lekarz może podjąć decyzję o konieczności
przerwania leczenia lekiem ARTHROTEC w przypadku pierwszego wystąpienia wysypki skórnej, zmian
w obrębie błon śluzowych lub jakichkolwiek innych objawów nadwrażliwości.
U pacjentów z toczniem rumieniowatym układowym i chorobami tkanki łącznej, lek ARTHROTEC może
zwiększać ryzyko wystąpienia jałowego zapalenia opon mózgowych.
Podczas leczenia długotrwałego z zastosowaniem dużych dawek leku przeciwbólowego i (lub)
przeciwzapalnego może wystąpić  ból głowy , którego nie wolno leczyć poprzez podawanie kolejnych dawek
leku, ani innych leków z grupy NLPZ.
Lek ARTHROTEC może maskować gorączkę, a tym samym chorobę zasadniczą.
Lek może utrudniać zajście w ciążę. Jeżeli pacjentka planuje zajście w ciążę lub ma problemy z zajściem
w ciążę, powinna poinformować o tym lekarza.
Lek ARTHROTEC może powodować zaburzenia widzenia. W przypadku wystąpienia zaburzeń widzenia
należy skontaktować się z lekarzem okulistą.
Przed przyjęciem leku należy poinformować lekarza:
 jeśli pacjent pali tytoń
 jeśli pacjent choruje na cukrzycę
 jeśli u pacjenta występuje dusznica bolesna, zakrzepy, nadciśnienie tętnicze, zwiększone stężenie
cholesterolu lub zwiększone stężenie triglicerydów.
Występowanie działań niepożądanych można ograniczyć stosując lek w najmniejszej skutecznej dawce i
nie dłużej niż to konieczne.
Lek ARTHROTEC a inne leki
Należy poinformować lekarza, jeżeli pacjent przyjmuje następujące leki:
 diuretyki (leki moczopędne): leki z grupy NLPZ mogą zmniejszać skuteczność działania diuretyków.
Podczas jednoczesnego stosowania leków moczopędnych oszczędzających potas może wystąpić
zwiększenie stężenia potasu w osoczu;
 cyklosporyny (leki immunosupresyjne stosowane m.in. w leczeniu pacjentów po przeszczepach):
diklofenak może zwiększać nefrotoksyczność cyklosporyny; ważne jest aby u pacjentów stosujących
cyklosporynę, podawanie leku ARTHROTEC rozpocząć od najmniejszej dawki i uważnie monitorować
stan pacjenta pod kątem wystąpienia objawów działania toksycznego;
 takrolimus (lek immunosupresyjny stosowany m.in. w leczeniu atopowego zapalenia skóry): w przypadku
jednoczesnego stosowania leków z grupy NLPZ z takrolimusem możliwe jest zwiększenie ryzyka
działania nefrotoksycznego;
 preparaty litu, digoksyna, ketokonazol: lek ARTHROTEC może powodować zwiększenie stężenia litu i
digoksyny w osoczu w stanie stacjonarnym, oraz zmniejszać stężenie ketokonazolu;

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wczoraj wzięłam artrotec 3 dawki, ostatnia o 24. Przez całą noc jedynie miałam lekkie skurcze. Dziś nastąpiło krwawienie ale trwało pół dnia. Teraz jest tylko plamienie. Boję się że nie udało się a zostało mi tylko 8 tabletek.  Czy któraś z was miała podobnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, co jaki okres można zażywać ten lek na poronienie ? Mój ostAtni raz był w lipcu, niestety to znów się stało .  
Ogólnie to mój 4 raz z arthroteckiem, zawsze przerwy były większe . Proszę bez Hektor tylkoszczere odpowiedzi ja tez pomogę jeśli macie jakieś pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Wzięłam 12 tabletek. Miałam gorączkę, było mi zimno i lekko bolał mnie brzuch jak na okres. Poplamiłam tylko jedną podpaskę dalej nic. Co robić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Wzięłam 12 tabletek. Miałam gorączkę, było mi zimno i lekko bolał mnie brzuch jak na okres. Poplamiłam tylko jedną podpaskę dalej nic. Co robić ?


Kiedy brałaś te tabletki , zacznij się dużo ruszać , sprzątaj wszystko z głowa , ale ruch powinien pomoc .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, co jaki okres można zażywać ten lek na poronienie ? Mój ostAtni raz był w lipcu, niestety to znów się stało .  
> Ogólnie to mój 4 raz z arthroteckiem, zawsze przerwy były większe . Proszę bez Hektor tylkoszczere odpowiedzi ja tez pomogę jeśli macie jakieś pytania


Nie ma znaczenia. Możesz brać co miesiąc, jeśli nie znasz innych metod antykoncepcyjnych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Wzięłam 12 tabletek. Miałam gorączkę, było mi zimno i lekko bolał mnie brzuch jak na okres. Poplamiłam tylko jedną podpaskę dalej nic. Co robić ?


Jeśli nie krwawilas, to niestety nie udało się

----------


## zxc

Dziewczyny potrzebuje tabletek. Jestem w 3 tyg ciąży. Proszę niech to nie będzie nic oszukanego..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy brałaś te tabletki , zacznij się dużo ruszać , sprzątaj wszystko z głowa , ale ruch powinien pomoc .


 Wczoraj o 16 pierwsza dawka pod język. Trochę poplamiłam podpaskę. 19 druga dawka gorączka i lekki ból brzucha. 22.35 trzecia dawka nic tylko gorączka. Rano nic mi nie było. Wzięłam kojene dwie tabletki pod język. Pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie krwawilas, to niestety nie udało się


... Nie wiem co mam teraz zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;174729]Witam. Wzięłam 12 tabletek. Miałam gorączkę, było mi zimno i lekko bolał mnie brzuch jak na okres. Poplamiłam tylko jedną podpaskę dalej nic. Co robić ?[/QUOTE



Ja krwawilam pół dnia. Były skrzepy a później tylko plamienie. Wieczorem nie było już nic. Także boję się tego że się nie powiodło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam przesyłkę. Waham się czy zacząć już dziś, czy poczekać do weekendu...

----------


## betiii

ja czekam na przesyłke ma być jutro,  starsznie sie boje wziac te tabletki !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalny Arthrotec Forte 20 tab z apteki / z paragonem/
Odbiór osobisty Warszawa
Zdjęcia na maila
Ewotog531@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje tabletek. Jestem w 3 tyg ciąży. Proszę niech to nie będzie nic oszukanego..


Ja mam orginalne. Kupiłam sobie ale mi już nie potrzebuje. 
stec33@wp.pl 
Myślę że się dogadamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.
Dziewczyny jeżeli któraś chętna mam opakowanie arthrotec. 100%orginalny.
Kupilam go w aptece dla siebie ale już mi nie potrzebny. 
 jak go kupiłam i chciałam wziąść byłam w takim stresie że samo wszystko poszło. 
I jeszcze zwlekalam.
Możliwość wysyłki lub odbiór osobisty. Jak chcesz więcej info napisz 
e-dzwonek@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja czekam na przesyłke ma być jutro,  starsznie sie boje wziac te tabletki !!!!


Ja też się boję - bardziej żeby się udało. Musi się udać! Zaczynam jutro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;174756]


> Witam. Wzięłam 12 tabletek. Miałam gorączkę, było mi zimno i lekko bolał mnie brzuch jak na okres. Poplamiłam tylko jedną podpaskę dalej nic. Co robić ?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Ja krwawilam pół dnia. Były skrzepy a później tylko plamienie. Wieczorem nie było już nic. Także boję się tego że się nie powiodło.


Mocno krwawiłaś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie artrotek 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam potrzebuje nr tel do osoby która nie oszuka potrzebuje art jestem w  3 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny właśnie o godzinie 16:00 przyjmuje pierwszą dawkę. Jest to moja 4 przygoda z Art, ponieważ za 2 razem musiałam powtórzyć,bo nie udało się za pierwszym razem. Tak jak Wy zawsze boje się bólu, krwawienia, smaku . Dziś podchodzę już do tego bardzo zrelaksowana,bo wiem co mnie czeka. Nie dziwię się, Wam pamiętam co przeżyłam za pierwszym razem , ta wielka niewiadoma była straszna. U mnie za każdym razem wygląda to podobnie zaczyna się jakieś krwawienie,dreszcze, biegunka. Wygląda to bardzo podobnie jak miesiączka, ja przechodzę na ogół ją bardzo intensywnie może dlatego ten ból nie jest mi obcy,ale dziewczyny które mają te miesiączki łagodniejsze mogą troszeczkę bardziej to przeżyć . Jeśli jest ból jeśli są skrzepy, to wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem i nie ma co się martwić, najlepiej żeby ktoś był koło Was, albo chociaż o tym wiedział, pisał w trakcie. Na bieżąco przełykam ślinę,żeby nie napełniła się buzia,bo idzie zwymiotować z tego smaku. Ohooooo, właśnie zakuło mnie w dole brzucha po 20 minutach trzymania art w buzi zaczyna się coś dziać . Ogólnie najlepiej się pomiędzy dawkami ruszać,aby pomóc się oczyścić tej macicy. Ja kiedy czas się kończy oddzielam sobie rdzeń od tej papki, która została . Rdzeń wyrzucam,a papkę połykam i lecę robić pranie i układanie ciuchów . Piecze pod językiem, ale idzie wytrzymać mogą się zrobić takie małe ranki od tych tabletek, ale to starczy zakupić sobie coś na afty i szybko wyleczymy ranki . Zostało mi jeszcze 10 min , smak to wytrzymania trochę śliny mi się nazbierało, ale poczekam do końca i przełknę to jakoś . Piszę,bo szybciej mi leci czas i się nie skupiam na smaku i tym co się dzieję, Wam też polecam zająć się czymś w trakcie . Nie mogę używać antykoncepcji w tabletkach ponieważ wywołuje u mnie migreny, natomiast na lateks jestem uczulona, plasrty również wywołują migrene. Więc lece na kalendarzyku, chce mieć dzieci, ale to nie mój czas . Lubie sex i mam świadomość tego ,że wpadnę  i przeciwniczki aborcji mnie bawią  :Smile:  Art średnio mi się zdarzało brać co 8 miesięcy, zazwyczaj przez to ,że np antybiotyki mi rozlegulowały okres i bahhhh . Jestem bardzo płodna i mój facet to samo ma mega żywotne plemniki dlatego jestem mega podatna  :Big Grin:   . Lece na kibelek, bo za chwile minie mi pół godziny , dalej będę pisać za trzy godzinki . Pozdrawiam A

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny właśnie o godzinie 16:00 przyjmuje pierwszą dawkę. Jest to moja 4 przygoda z Art, ponieważ za 2 razem musiałam powtórzyć,bo nie udało się za pierwszym razem. Tak jak Wy zawsze boje się bólu, krwawienia, smaku . Dziś podchodzę już do tego bardzo zrelaksowana,bo wiem co mnie czeka. Nie dziwię się, Wam pamiętam co przeżyłam za pierwszym razem , ta wielka niewiadoma była straszna. U mnie za każdym razem wygląda to podobnie zaczyna się jakieś krwawienie,dreszcze, biegunka. Wygląda to bardzo podobnie jak miesiączka, ja przechodzę na ogół ją bardzo intensywnie może dlatego ten ból nie jest mi obcy,ale dziewczyny które mają te miesiączki łagodniejsze mogą troszeczkę bardziej to przeżyć . Jeśli jest ból jeśli są skrzepy, to wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem i nie ma co się martwić, najlepiej żeby ktoś był koło Was, albo chociaż o tym wiedział, pisał w trakcie. Na bieżąco przełykam ślinę,żeby nie napełniła się buzia,bo idzie zwymiotować z tego smaku. Ohooooo, właśnie zakuło mnie w dole brzucha po 20 minutach trzymania art w buzi zaczyna się coś dziać . Ogólnie najlepiej się pomiędzy dawkami ruszać,aby pomóc się oczyścić tej macicy. Ja kiedy czas się kończy oddzielam sobie rdzeń od tej papki, która została . Rdzeń wyrzucam,a papkę połykam i lecę robić pranie i układanie ciuchów . Piecze pod językiem, ale idzie wytrzymać mogą się zrobić takie małe ranki od tych tabletek, ale to starczy zakupić sobie coś na afty i szybko wyleczymy ranki . Zostało mi jeszcze 10 min , smak to wytrzymania trochę śliny mi się nazbierało, ale poczekam do końca i przełknę to jakoś . Piszę,bo szybciej mi leci czas i się nie skupiam na smaku i tym co się dzieję, Wam też polecam zająć się czymś w trakcie . Nie mogę używać antykoncepcji w tabletkach ponieważ wywołuje u mnie migreny, natomiast na lateks jestem uczulona, plasrty również wywołują migrene. Więc lece na kalendarzyku, chce mieć dzieci, ale to nie mój czas . Lubie sex i mam świadomość tego ,że wpadnę  i przeciwniczki aborcji mnie bawią  Art średnio mi się zdarzało brać co 8 miesięcy, zazwyczaj przez to ,że np antybiotyki mi rozlegulowały okres i bahhhh . Jestem bardzo płodna i mój facet to samo ma mega żywotne plemniki dlatego jestem mega podatna   . Lece na kibelek, bo za chwile minie mi pół godziny , dalej będę pisać za trzy godzinki . Pozdrawiam A


Polecam spiralę miedzianą. Zero hormonów, zapłaciłam 150 zł i mam spokój na 10 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam spiralę miedzianą. Zero hormonów, zapłaciłam 150 zł i mam spokój na 10 lat


Pomyślę o tym kiedy jednak za jakieś dwa lata urodzę, bo 10 lat to troszkę będę już za stara na 1 dziecko , ale dzięki za podpowiedź .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam spiralę miedzianą. Zero hormonów, zapłaciłam 150 zł i mam spokój na 10 lat


Miedziowa ,tak?Ja znowu nie moge przyjmować zadnych hormonów,mam żylaki no a prezerwatywa zawiodła juz drugi raz ,kalendarzyk oczywiście też.No to teraz wizyta u lekarza i wyprać mi pozostalo o tą spiralę.Musze isc prywatnie bo nasz pani ginekolog nie przypisuje tabletek,,po,,i nie zaklada spirali!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miedziowa ,tak?Ja znowu nie moge przyjmować zadnych hormonów,mam żylaki no a prezerwatywa zawiodła juz drugi raz ,kalendarzyk oczywiście też.No to teraz wizyta u lekarza i wyprać mi pozostalo o tą spiralę.Musze isc prywatnie bo nasz pani ginekolog nie przypisuje tabletek,,po,,i nie zaklada spirali!!!


Tak ja mam taką Cooper t380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam numer 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak ja mam taką Cooper t380


Dziękuję za nazwę to ułatwi rozmowę:-).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanie jestem w 3 tc w którym jest ja najlepiej usunąć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pytanie jestem w 3 tc w którym jest ja najlepiej usunąć?


Ciążę liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki. Kiedy była twoja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam pytanie jestem w 3 tc w którym jest ja najlepiej usunąć?


Im szybciej tym lepiej. Szybciej idzie, mniej boli, krócej się czyści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli są małe skrzepy ? Jest szansa że, się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 grudnia mialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 12 grudnia mialam


I jak potwierdziłas ciążę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli są małe skrzepy ? Jest szansa że, się udało.


Szansa zawsze jest, ale pewność dadzą badania, bo inaczej to wróżenie z fusów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnia @ była 26 listopada , wczoraj zazylam art . Po pierwszej dawcę pojawiła się krew i skrzepy, druga dawka dreszcze , biegunka i jeszcze więcej krwi , trzecia dawka skrzepy . Dziś pojawił się jeden skrzep i trochę krwi , ogólnie przeszłam to dość łagodnie , patrząc na inne komentarze . Mam nadzieje, ze się udało , dodam , ze odrazu dziś po zażyciu zjadłam śniadanie bez żadnych mdłości , senność ustala i piersi mnie mniej swędzą i bolą , prawie ustąpiła ich wrażliwość . Trzymajcie kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak potwierdziłas ciążę?


dwa testy nic nie wykazaly dopiero za trzecim razem wynik pozytywny i czuje po piersiach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zażycie tabletek w 10 tyg od ostatniej miesiączki nie będzie za późno? Boje się że może być ciężko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zażycie tabletek w 10 tyg od ostatniej miesiączki nie będzie za późno? Boje się że może być ciężko


Nie będzie za późno. Nikt nie obiecuje że będzie lekko, sama musisz zdecydować czy chcesz to robić. Zdeterminowana kobieta góry przenosi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś minęły trzy tygodnie od kąd wzięłam zestaw z WHW po czym od razu arthrotec forte. Krwawienia utrzymywały się dwa tygodnie od wzięcia tabletek. Od tygodnia nie krwawie wcale.  gdy skończyły się krwawienia czyli dwa tyg od wzięcia test wyszedł z drugą kreską jasna ale jednak była. Wczoraj robiłam test czyli trzy tyg po wzięciu tabletek. Test pokazał tylko jedną kreskę. Czekam na okres. Wcześniej miałam nieregularne miesiączki. To był 12 tydzień. Piąta ciąża mam 20 lat.  Czy mogę iść do ginekologa? Co mu powiedzieć, gdzie jest ciąża...czemu przyszłam skoro nie krwawie. Iść dopiero gdy dostanę okres i powiedzieć, że to krwawienie a jestem w ciąży?  Teraz już by był 15 tydz nie wiem kiedy dostanę miesiączkę i nie wiem co robić może ktoś coś doradzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziś minęły trzy tygodnie od kąd wzięłam zestaw z WHW po czym od razu arthrotec forte. Krwawienia utrzymywały się dwa tygodnie od wzięcia tabletek. Od tygodnia nie krwawie wcale.  gdy skończyły się krwawienia czyli dwa tyg od wzięcia test wyszedł z drugą kreską jasna ale jednak była. Wczoraj robiłam test czyli trzy tyg po wzięciu tabletek. Test pokazał tylko jedną kreskę. Czekam na okres. Wcześniej miałam nieregularne miesiączki. To był 12 tydzień. Piąta ciąża mam 20 lat.  Czy mogę iść do ginekologa? Co mu powiedzieć, gdzie jest ciąża...czemu przyszłam skoro nie krwawie. Iść dopiero gdy dostanę okres i powiedzieć, że to krwawienie a jestem w ciąży?  Teraz już by był 15 tydz nie wiem kiedy dostanę miesiączkę i nie wiem co robić może ktoś coś doradzi


Okres przychodzi od 4-8 tygodniach po aborcji. Do ginekologa możesz iść kiedy chcesz i nie masz obowiązku mu się z niczego tłumaczyć. Możesz powiedzieć że poroniłas podczas świąt, kiedy byłaś u rodziny na święta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

23.12 wzielam tabletki wieczorem, wzielam 4 pod jezyk i trzymałam je pół h i polknelam to co się z nich zrobiło  popijając wodą, lecz w połowie zwymiotowalam i pojawiły się objawy, dreszcze, silna biegunka i silne wymioty, nie byłam w stanie wziąć więcej tabletek, 2 godziny siedziałam w toalecie męcząc się, w nocy około godz 1 obudziły mnie silne skurcze poszlam do toalety i czułam jak wyleciał że mnie duży skrzep i było bardzo silne krwawienie, znów wymiotowalam, rano wyleciał następny duży skrzep i cały czas silne krwawienie, które utrzymuje się do teraz, nie wiem czy wszytsko poszło dobrze? Czy jedna dawka to nie za mało? Powinnam wziac nastepna? jak to będzie po takim odstępie czasu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 23.12 wzielam tabletki wieczorem, wzielam 4 pod jezyk i trzymałam je pół h i polknelam to co się z nich zrobiło  popijając wodą, lecz w połowie zwymiotowalam i pojawiły się objawy, dreszcze, silna biegunka i silne wymioty, nie byłam w stanie wziąć więcej tabletek, 2 godziny siedziałam w toalecie męcząc się, w nocy około godz 1 obudziły mnie silne skurcze poszlam do toalety i czułam jak wyleciał że mnie duży skrzep i było bardzo silne krwawienie, znów wymiotowalam, rano wyleciał następny duży skrzep i cały czas silne krwawienie, które utrzymuje się do teraz, nie wiem czy wszytsko poszło dobrze? Czy jedna dawka to nie za mało? Powinnam wziac nastepna? jak to będzie po takim odstępie czasu?


Najpierw zrób badania, sprawdź czy się udało. Brac kolejne tabletki po dwóch tygodniach bez sprawdzania co z ciążą to trochę bez sensu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pisząc do WOW nakazali mi wziac 2 dawke ponieważ nie wiadomo czy macica do końca się oczyścila, ja najchętniej nie brałabym jej już po tym co przezylam za pierwszym razem, ale jesli bedzie to konieczne to to zrobie, czy sądzicie ze 4 tabletki wystarczyły, że sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pisząc do WOW nakazali mi wziac 2 dawke ponieważ nie wiadomo czy macica do końca się oczyścila, ja najchętniej nie brałabym jej już po tym co przezylam za pierwszym razem, ale jesli bedzie to konieczne to to zrobie, czy sądzicie ze 4 tabletki wystarczyły, że sie udało?


No ale napisałaś im że to było DWA TYGODNIE temu? Znam rzadkie przypadki że po czterech tabletkach się udawało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ale napisałaś im że to było DWA TYGODNIE temu? Znam rzadkie przypadki że po czterech tabletkach się udawało


tak opisałam wszystko dokładnie z datą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam dwa tygodnie temu pierwsza dawka wytrzymałam dwadzieścia minut i cofka , druga dawka udało mi się wytrzymać 30 minut trzecią dawka po 15 minutach znowu cofka , po godzinie okropne bóle brzucha wieczorem krwawienie wyleciał, skrzep wielkości mandarynki 7 dni obfite krwawienie ze skrzepami mniejszymi , objawy ciąży jakie miałam wcześniej bóle jajników zawroty głowy ustały, nie rozumiem dlaczego pełną dawka do oczyszczenia potrzebna przecież jak zaczęło się promienie to się chyba nie zatrzyma . Dałyście mi do myślenia w poniedziałek robię betę bo może się wcale nie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam dwa tygodnie temu pierwsza dawka wytrzymałam dwadzieścia minut i cofka , druga dawka udało mi się wytrzymać 30 minut trzecią dawka po 15 minutach znowu cofka , po godzinie okropne bóle brzucha wieczorem krwawienie wyleciał, skrzep wielkości mandarynki 7 dni obfite krwawienie ze skrzepami mniejszymi , objawy ciąży jakie miałam wcześniej bóle jajników zawroty głowy ustały, nie rozumiem dlaczego pełną dawka do oczyszczenia potrzebna przecież jak zaczęło się promienie to się chyba nie zatrzyma . Dałyście mi do myślenia w poniedziałek robię betę bo może się wcale nie udalo


to bzdura, że jak się poronienie zaczęło, to się nie zatrzyma. Arthrotec nie daje pewności, i ZAWSZE trzeba sprawdzić badaniami, czy się udało. Obfite krwawienie o niczym nie świadczy. Czytałam o przypadkach, gdzie dziewczyny wydalały skrzepy wielkości dłoni, a pęcherzyk siedział na miejscu. Także zrobienie dwa razy bety to podstawa, nie żadne pytanie na forum "czy się udało" albo "czy ktoś tak miał"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to bzdura, że jak się poronienie zaczęło, to się nie zatrzyma. Arthrotec nie daje pewności, i ZAWSZE trzeba sprawdzić badaniami, czy się udało. Obfite krwawienie o niczym nie świadczy. Czytałam o przypadkach, gdzie dziewczyny wydalały skrzepy wielkości dłoni, a pęcherzyk siedział na miejscu. Także zrobienie dwa razy bety to podstawa, nie żadne pytanie na forum "czy się udało" albo "czy ktoś tak miał"


A czy ja pytam czy się udało? Sama doszłam do wniosku że idę w poniedziałek na betę. Masz rację ale to już są naprawdę skrajne przypadki aby przy krwawieniach i skrzepach skurczach ciąża się utrzymała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam kontakt 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A b o r c j a 
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA
tel.: 58 6 915 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
sprzedam tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk.
jeśli jest taka potrzeba mogę opisać dokładne działanie, dawkowanie, objawy itp...
kontakt pod numerem 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć jestem przed wzięciem art. Bardzo się boje bo nikt o tym nie wie . Jest jakaś dziewczyna która  brała je w tym roku ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć jestem przed wzięciem art. Bardzo się boje bo nikt o tym nie wie . Jest jakaś dziewczyna która  brała je w tym roku ?


Wejdź na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to bzdura, że jak się poronienie zaczęło, to się nie zatrzyma. Arthrotec nie daje pewności, i ZAWSZE trzeba sprawdzić badaniami, czy się udało. Obfite krwawienie o niczym nie świadczy. Czytałam o przypadkach, gdzie dziewczyny wydalały skrzepy wielkości dłoni, a pęcherzyk siedział na miejscu. Także zrobienie dwa razy bety to podstawa, nie żadne pytanie na forum "czy się udało" albo "czy ktoś tak miał"


A dlaczego miałaby nie pytać?????Po to jest forum,zeby pytać ,dodawac sobie otuchy,zastanawiac sie i porownywac,odpowiadać na pytania!!!!!!!!Co ty pleciesz???Wiadomo i tak ,ze kazda z nas wykonuje pozniej test lub idzie na usg aby potwierdzić czy jest juz po wszystkim !!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć jestem przed wzięciem art. Bardzo się boje bo nikt o tym nie wie . Jest jakaś dziewczyna która  brała je w tym roku ?


Nie bój sie !!!!!!!Bedzie dobrze!!!!!!Kazda z nas miala obawy a nawet spory lęk przed wzieciem.Spokojnie na poprzednich stronach (na jednej wstecz)dziewczyny napisaly dawkowanie.Podczas brania -Nie pij alkoholu!!!!!!!Ruszaj się-posprzataj ,zrób pranie ,poukladaj ubrania w polkach ale wszystko w granicach rozsadku.Powodzenia!!!:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie artroteku całe 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlaczego miałaby nie pytać?????Po to jest forum,zeby pytać ,dodawac sobie otuchy,zastanawiac sie i porownywac,odpowiadać na pytania!!!!!!!!Co ty pleciesz???Wiadomo i tak ,ze kazda z nas wykonuje pozniej test lub idzie na usg aby potwierdzić czy jest juz po wszystkim !!!!!!!


A dlatego że nie jesteśmy wróżkami i nie zajrzymy jej do brzucha. A jak widać dziewczyny nie robią badań, tylko siedzą i rozkminiaja, zamiast potwierdzić beta i mieć spokojną głowę. A tobie się telefon na znakach interpunkcyjnych zacina?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A dlatego że nie jesteśmy wróżkami i nie zajrzymy jej do brzucha. A jak widać dziewczyny nie robią badań, tylko siedzą i rozkminiaja, zamiast potwierdzić beta i mieć spokojną głowę. A tobie się telefon na znakach interpunkcyjnych zacina?


Wrozkami nie jesteśmy ale chamstwa maglabys im oszczędzić !Jezeli drażnią cie ich pytania to nie odpowiadaj na nie i nie wchodź na forum.Mozesz w inny sposob ująć swoją wypowiedź bo to nie miejsce do wytykania błędów!Mi korona z glowy nie spadnie jak odpowiem na pytanie i zasugeruje ,żeby rowniez udala sie na usg lub zrobila test.Ciebie odrazu złości pytanie ,,czy sie udało?,,Tak jak wcześniej pisałam,po to jest to forum ,zeby po gdybac,zastanowic sie razem ,cos podpowiedzieć innej z nas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wrozkami nie jesteśmy ale chamstwa maglabys im oszczędzić !Jezeli drażnią cie ich pytania to nie odpowiadaj na nie i nie wchodź na forum.Mozesz w inny sposob ująć swoją wypowiedź bo to nie miejsce do wytykania błędów!Mi korona z glowy nie spadnie jak odpowiem na pytanie i zasugeruje ,żeby rowniez udala sie na usg lub zrobila test.Ciebie odrazu złości pytanie ,,czy sie udało?,,Tak jak wcześniej pisałam,po to jest to forum ,zeby po gdybac,zastanowic sie razem ,cos podpowiedzieć innej z nas.


jaki test ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec 12 tab sosnowiec okolice interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty pmularczyk2226@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odstapienia zestaw z whw,mi juz niepotrzebny tylko prosze o rzetelnosc,bo wlasnie odebralam zestaw ktory wyslalam dziewczynie,po czym wcale nie odebrala :Frown: 

e-mail st-joa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;174775]


> Mocno krwawiłaś ?



Tak intensywnie przez pół dnia. Pozniej samo plamienie bez skrzepów 2 dni nic i znów dzień krwawienia dzień przerwy a teraz krwawię już bez skrzepów i straszny ból brzucha jakby ktoś mi go gorsetem sciskal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tutaj może ktoś z Sosnowca lub okolic i ma na sprzedaż arthrotec pilne !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam arthrotec,ale jestem z trojmiasta
12 sztuk za 120

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny.
W piątek biorę art mam już kupiony..
Czy któraś z was też w tym tygodniu będzie brać?
To mój 2 raz z art..pierwszy był ponad rok temu,a wtedy za pierwszym razem się udało..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ale napisałaś im że to było DWA TYGODNIE temu? Znam rzadkie przypadki że po czterech tabletkach się udawało


Mi się udało po 6 tabletkach art bo tyle akurat miałam. Wzięłam 2 razy po 3 tabletki co 3 h i po nich poszło był to 4 tc. 
A wiec to wszystko zależy od organizmu. 
Byłam na wizycie u gina i wszystko czyste i ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć jestem przed wzięciem art. Bardzo się boje bo nikt o tym nie wie . Jest jakaś dziewczyna która  brała je w tym roku ?


Koleżanko nic się nie bój. 
Daj znać kiedy będziesz brała a mogę Ci tu towazyszyc na forum.. Razem raźniej. Tez jakiś czas temu bralam art. Wszystko ok. Poszło ładnie i szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem zaintereskwana, poki co wzielam art ale nic jesli aktualne jutro napisze na maila


e-mail st-joa@wp.pl[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, jak w temacie, odkupię tabletki, najlepiej ktoś z małopolski, Kraków i okolice,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne leki, tanio. 
Śląsk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny.
> W piątek biorę art mam już kupiony..
> Czy któraś z was też w tym tygodniu będzie brać?
> To mój 2 raz z art..pierwszy był ponad rok temu,a wtedy za pierwszym razem się udało..


Jeśli dotrą i do mnie to będę brać w tym tygodniu tak samo pozdrawiam mój 3 raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne leki, tanio. 
Śląsk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie pilnie,najlepiej  lublin ,lubelskie osobiście

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w piątek ok 18 wzięłam dopochwowo 4 tabletki arthrotecu, następnie co trzy godziny po następne 4 również dopochwowo. Do ostatniej dawki w sumie nic się nie działo po za lekkim bólem brzucha. Rano ok 6 obudziłam się z lekkim stanem podgorączkowym i krwawieniem. Nie było ono bardzo intensywne. Ok. 9 wyleciały ze mnie dwa duże skrzepy, jednen wpadł do toalety a drugi udało mi się złapać na papier. Wyglądał jak duży skrzep jakiś tkanek. Krawienie utrzymuje się do dzisiejszego dnia ale nie jest intensywne. Myślicie że jest po wszystkim? że się udalo? byłam w 6 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w piątek ok 18 wzięłam dopochwowo 4 tabletki arthrotecu, następnie co trzy godziny po następne 4 również dopochwowo. Do ostatniej dawki w sumie nic się nie działo po za lekkim bólem brzucha. Rano ok 6 obudziłam się z lekkim stanem podgorączkowym i krwawieniem. Nie było ono bardzo intensywne. Ok. 9 wyleciały ze mnie dwa duże skrzepy, jednen wpadł do toalety a drugi udało mi się złapać na papier. Wyglądał jak duży skrzep jakiś tkanek. Krawienie utrzymuje się do dzisiejszego dnia ale nie jest intensywne. Myślicie że jest po wszystkim? że się udalo? byłam w 6 tc


Myślę że powinnaś zrobić betę i będzie jasne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w piątek ok 18 wzięłam dopochwowo 4 tabletki arthrotecu, następnie co trzy godziny po następne 4 również dopochwowo. Do ostatniej dawki w sumie nic się nie działo po za lekkim bólem brzucha. Rano ok 6 obudziłam się z lekkim stanem podgorączkowym i krwawieniem. Nie było ono bardzo intensywne. Ok. 9 wyleciały ze mnie dwa duże skrzepy, jednen wpadł do toalety a drugi udało mi się złapać na papier. Wyglądał jak duży skrzep jakiś tkanek. Krawienie utrzymuje się do dzisiejszego dnia ale nie jest intensywne. Myślicie że jest po wszystkim? że się udalo? byłam w 6 tc


Myśle że juz po wszystkim u mnie przebiegło to tak samo po tygodniu zrobiłam test ciążowy kreska już była ledwo widoczna i wszystko było ok  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test ciążowy może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet do 4-5 tygodni po aborcji, więc robienie go jest bez sensu. W rzadkich przypadkach, kiedy poziom gonadotropiny kosmówkowej był niski, szybciej wyjdzie negatywny, ale tak czy inaczej nie jest to wiarygodny sposób potwierdzenia, czy się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test ciążowy może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet do 4-5 tygodni po aborcji, więc robienie go jest bez sensu. W rzadkich przypadkach, kiedy poziom gonadotropiny kosmówkowej był niski, szybciej wyjdzie negatywny, ale tak czy inaczej nie jest to wiarygodny sposób potwierdzenia, czy się udało.


Mi się udało dzielę się swoim doświadczeniem też jest taka możliwość że nie chce iść do lekarza różnie bywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli dotrą i do mnie to będę brać w tym tygodniu tak samo pozdrawiam mój 3 raz




W takim razie mam nadzieję,że i tym razem się uda :Smile: 
Chciałabym już wrócić do normalnego życia,a te mdłości i ból piersi tak okropny,że nawet dotknąć się nie mogę(a co dopiero mówić o partnera pieszczotach) dobija strasznie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim razie mam nadzieję,że i tym razem się uda
> Chciałabym już wrócić do normalnego życia,a te mdłości i ból piersi tak okropny,że nawet dotknąć się nie mogę(a co dopiero mówić o partnera pieszczotach) dobija strasznie...


Napisz do mnie na maila pmularczyk2226@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się udało dzielę się swoim doświadczeniem też jest taka możliwość że nie chce iść do lekarza różnie bywa


Nikt nie mówi o chodzeniu do lekarza. Wystarczy zrobić dwa razy badanie beta hcg w laboratorium, do tego niepotrzebne skierowanie. Jeśli wartość spada, ciąża przerwana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zamówiłam art  12 sztuk plus Ru 1 sztuka czy to dobry zestaw jestem w 5 tyg ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zamówiłam art  12 sztuk plus Ru 1 sztuka czy to dobry zestaw jestem w 5 tyg ciąży


RU na pewno nie jest oryginalny, bo taki wysyłają tylko organizacje WHW i wow. A arthrotec? Masz pewność że to oryginał? Sprawdź w google jak powinno wyglądać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zamówiłam art  12 sztuk plus Ru 1 sztuka czy to dobry zestaw jestem w 5 tyg ciąży


myślę że sam arth by ci pomógł bez problemu ru podobno jeszcze wspomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podaje numer gg 64650119 jeśli ktoś chciałby pogadać i wymienić wspólne relacje w związku z zabiegiem jestem w trakcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zaczął sie u mnie 3 tydz, wzięłam wczoraj 4 tabl art i po trzech godz małe krwawienie i tyle. Ból brzucha jest ale nic poza tym. Czy powinnam powtórzyć tabl czy czekać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Zaczął sie u mnie 3 tydz, wzięłam wczoraj 4 tabl art i po trzech godz małe krwawienie i tyle. Ból brzucha jest ale nic poza tym. Czy powinnam powtórzyć tabl czy czekać?


Cztery tabletki to za mało. Za jednym zamachem bierze się 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co trzy godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale to dopiero 3 tydz od zajścia. Czy może być za wcześnie? Pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale to dopiero 3 tydz od zajścia. Czy może być za wcześnie? Pomóżcie


Nie ma znaczenia. Dawkowanie jest zawsze takie same. I nie ma czegoś takiego jak za wcześnie. Jak ciąża jest potwierdzona to można usuwać. Aha i ciążę liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki nie od zajścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma znaczenia. Dawkowanie jest zawsze takie same. I nie ma czegoś takiego jak za wcześnie. Jak ciąża jest potwierdzona to można usuwać. Aha i ciążę liczy się od ostatniej miesiączki nie od zajścia.


Co trzy godz po 4 tabl pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co trzy godz po 4 tabl pod język?


Tak. Trzymasz 30 minut, potem wypluwasz rdzenie i resztki polykasz. I dużo się ruszaj, to pomaga macicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. Trzymasz 30 minut, potem wypluwasz rdzenie i resztki polykasz. I dużo się ruszaj, to pomaga macicy


Dziękuje pięknie. Szukam pewnego i uczciwego źródła sprzedaży tabl. Może coś wiesz? Jakiś namiar? Trafiam tylko na oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuje pięknie. Szukam pewnego i uczciwego źródła sprzedaży tabl. Może coś wiesz? Jakiś namiar? Trafiam tylko na oszustów


Niestety nie zajmuje się sprzedażą. Jeśli ma być uczciwie i oryginalnie to tylko organizacja WHW -womenhelp.org. Dostajesz pewny zestaw poronny i nie musisz się martwić czy zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Test ciążowy może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet do 4-5 tygodni po aborcji, więc robienie go jest bez sensu. W rzadkich przypadkach, kiedy poziom gonadotropiny kosmówkowej był niski, szybciej wyjdzie negatywny, ale tak czy inaczej nie jest to wiarygodny sposób potwierdzenia, czy się udało.


 Może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny tylko i wyłącznie. Jeśli wyjdzie negatywny znaczy ciąży brak .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam oryginalne opakowanie z whw,ponieważ wcześniej odkupilam z netu,bo balam sie ze nie dotrze...
Korespondencje z whw tez mam
st-joa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam arthrotec,ale jestem z trojmiasta
> 12 sztuk za 120


 Hej odedzwij sie odkupie chetnie odbior osobisty tez jestem z trojmiasta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam dwie bety spadała , jestem 33 dzień wczoraj i dzisiaj zrobiłam test jedną kreska a okresu brak , poczekać jeszcze czy wybrać się do ginekologa ? Pobolewa nie brzuch i jajnik nie jest to jakiś mocny ból  . Może być tak że został mi np jakiś fragment i dlatego brak miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okres po aborcji przychodzi od 4-6 tygodni a czasem później, więc czekaj spokojnie

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę ci polecić p.Anie brałam od dnuej dwa razy .Cały czas jest z nią kontakt nawet w nocy.Uczciwa co najważniejsze.tel.651694779

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak długo można krwawić po arthrotecu? dzisiaj jest  5 dzień od przyjęcia tabletek i krwawie do tej pory

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak długo można krwawić po arthrotecu? dzisiaj jest  5 dzień od przyjęcia tabletek i krwawie do tej pory


To różnie, czasem kilka dni, czasem tydzień albo i dwa tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie to jest okropne wiem ze dla was to ostateczna decyzja. Są kobiety które starają się latami popadają w depresję a tu wy zachodzicie i usowacie to nie jest fajne. Znam historie gdzie kobieta starała się 10 lat i to prawda była w dużej depresji mąż kupił jej psa i pomogło zaczęła nim się zajmować wyluzowala i po 3 miesiącach zaszła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec lub arthrotec forte 12 sztuk.
kontakt pod nr 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam to jest jakaś masakra sa kobiety które nie mogą być w ciąży a bardzo chcą starają się latami a poprostu niektóre podejścia są okropne przecież są domy dziecka okna życia itd

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam to jest jakaś masakra sa kobiety które nie mogą być w ciąży a bardzo chcą starają się latami a poprostu niektóre podejścia są okropne przecież są domy dziecka okna życia itd


To jak masakra, to nie czytaj, po co tu wlazisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam to jest jakaś masakra sa kobiety które nie mogą być w ciąży a bardzo chcą starają się latami a poprostu niektóre podejścia są okropne przecież są domy dziecka okna życia itd


Domy dziecka,ty wiesz ile dzieci czekaja na adopcje? Tam jest zimny wychow cieląt .Niktnie przytula ,nie da buziaka ,nie wezmie na kolana,.WOLE USUNĄĆ NIZ SKAZAC MOJE DZUECKO NA TA TULACZKE.Niektóre dzieci w ogóle nie sa adoptowane .Gdybysmy nie usowaly to by te twoje domy dziecka byly przepelnione i jak w sredniowieczu w koncu by dzieci zabijali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla mnie to jest okropne wiem ze dla was to ostateczna decyzja. Są kobiety które starają się latami popadają w depresję a tu wy zachodzicie i usowacie to nie jest fajne. Znam historie gdzie kobieta starała się 10 lat i to prawda była w dużej depresji mąż kupił jej psa i pomogło zaczęła nim się zajmować wyluzowala i po 3 miesiącach zaszła


I kogo to obchodzi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny właśnie o godzinie 16:00 przyjmuje pierwszą dawkę. Jest to moja 4 przygoda z Art, ponieważ za 2 razem musiałam powtórzyć,bo nie udało się za pierwszym razem. Tak jak Wy zawsze boje się bólu, krwawienia, smaku . Dziś podchodzę już do tego bardzo zrelaksowana,bo wiem co mnie czeka. Nie dziwię się, Wam pamiętam co przeżyłam za pierwszym razem , ta wielka niewiadoma była straszna. U mnie za każdym razem wygląda to podobnie zaczyna się jakieś krwawienie,dreszcze, biegunka. Wygląda to bardzo podobnie jak miesiączka, ja przechodzę na ogół ją bardzo intensywnie może dlatego ten ból nie jest mi obcy,ale dziewczyny które mają te miesiączki łagodniejsze mogą troszeczkę bardziej to przeżyć . Jeśli jest ból jeśli są skrzepy, to wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem i nie ma co się martwić, najlepiej żeby ktoś był koło Was, albo chociaż o tym wiedział, pisał w trakcie. Na bieżąco przełykam ślinę,żeby nie napełniła się buzia,bo idzie zwymiotować z tego smaku. Ohooooo, właśnie zakuło mnie w dole brzucha po 20 minutach trzymania art w buzi zaczyna się coś dziać . Ogólnie najlepiej się pomiędzy dawkami ruszać,aby pomóc się oczyścić tej macicy. Ja kiedy czas się kończy oddzielam sobie rdzeń od tej papki, która została . Rdzeń wyrzucam,a papkę połykam i lecę robić pranie i układanie ciuchów . Piecze pod językiem, ale idzie wytrzymać mogą się zrobić takie małe ranki od tych tabletek, ale to starczy zakupić sobie coś na afty i szybko wyleczymy ranki . Zostało mi jeszcze 10 min , smak to wytrzymania trochę śliny mi się nazbierało, ale poczekam do końca i przełknę to jakoś . Piszę,bo szybciej mi leci czas i się nie skupiam na smaku i tym co się dzieję, Wam też polecam zająć się czymś w trakcie . Nie mogę używać antykoncepcji w tabletkach ponieważ wywołuje u mnie migreny, natomiast na lateks jestem uczulona, plasrty również wywołują migrene. Więc lece na kalendarzyku, chce mieć dzieci, ale to nie mój czas . Lubie sex i mam świadomość tego ,że wpadnę  i przeciwniczki aborcji mnie bawią  Art średnio mi się zdarzało brać co 8 miesięcy, zazwyczaj przez to ,że np antybiotyki mi rozlegulowały okres i bahhhh . Jestem bardzo płodna i mój facet to samo ma mega żywotne plemniki dlatego jestem mega podatna   . Lece na kibelek, bo za chwile minie mi pół godziny , dalej będę pisać za trzy godzinki . Pozdrawiam A



Mogę prosić o więcej i formacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zażyć? Czy może ktoś doradzić? Pod język czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak zażyć? Czy może ktoś doradzić? Pod język czy dopochwowo?


Ja wolałam pod jezyk.Nie wytrzymalam 30minut bo mialam odruch wymiotny i troche pieklo,wyjelam rdzeń i popijalam powolutku wodą.Podobno pod jezyk lepiej bo wchlania sie szybciej przez sluzowke i wrazie ,gdyby trzeba jechać do szpitala to lekarz nie zobaczy resztek tabletek.Mozna tez wlozyc miedzy dziąsła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zarzycie arthrotec w 8 tygodniu ciąży nie jest za późno? Jakich objawów powinnam się spodziewać? Czy konieczne bedzie zarzycie drugiej dawki 12 tabletek dla całkowitego oczyszczenia się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy zarzycie arthrotec w 8 tygodniu ciąży nie jest za późno? Jakich objawów powinnam się spodziewać? Czy konieczne bedzie zarzycie drugiej dawki 12 tabletek dla całkowitego oczyszczenia się?


Nie jest za późno, aborcję możesz wykonać do 12 tygodnia ciąży a nawet i później. Jeśli uda się za pierwszym razem, to nie ma potrzeby brać kolejnych tabletek. Więcej informacji na temat aborcji farmakologicznej znajdziesz na forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, 
pilnie odkupię tabletki arthrotec, cytotec lub zestaw z wow lub whw,
proszę o wiadomosc z ceną tabletek na e mail  :  bailatana@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej odedzwij sie odkupie chetnie odbior osobisty tez jestem z trojmiasta


jestem,daj mi swojego emaila :Smile: 
moj joasia-weronika@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę prosić o więcej i formacji?


Hej , jakich informacji  :Smile:  ? A

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam na sprzedaż arthotec, całe opakowanie w cenie 350 zł. Istnieje możliwy odbiór osobisty we Wrocławiu, jeżeli obawiasz się oszustwa. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań można smiało dzwonić, postaram się odpowiedzieć, i przesłać odpowiednie materiały przygotowywujące do zażycia leku. 

Istnieje również możliwość zakupu tabletek RU-486, które podnoszą skuteczność działania arthotecu do 99%. Sam arthotec jest skuteczny w okolicach 60-80%. Niestety, sprzedaż RU-486 odbywa się na terenie Czech. Jego koszt wynosi około 800 zł 

Kontakt : 515433464

Jeżeli nie zdążę odebrać, prosze o zostawienie wiadomości z dopiskiem arthotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec lub arthrotec forte 12 sztuk cena 300zł
kontakt pod nr 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam na sprzedaż arthotec, całe opakowanie w cenie 350 zł. Istnieje możliwy odbiór osobisty we Wrocławiu, jeżeli obawiasz się oszustwa. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań można smiało dzwonić, postaram się odpowiedzieć, i przesłać odpowiednie materiały przygotowywujące do zażycia leku. 
> 
> Istnieje również możliwość zakupu tabletek RU-486, które podnoszą skuteczność działania arthotecu do 99%. Sam arthotec jest skuteczny w okolicach 60-80%. Niestety, sprzedaż RU-486 odbywa się na terenie Czech. Jego koszt wynosi około 800 zł 
> 
> Kontakt : 515433464
> 
> Jeżeli nie zdążę odebrać, prosze o zostawienie wiadomości z dopiskiem arthotec.


Boże co za zdzierstwo. Arthrotec wart 50 zł za trzy i pół stówy ?!?! I RU w Czechach za 800!! Toż od whw można mieć cały zestaw za ok 320 zł! Dziewczyny nie dawajcie się naciągać tym "doktorkom" . Pamiętajcie że żaden prawdziwy lekarz nie ryzykował by więzieniem i utrata prawa do zawodu, ogłaszając się tu i tam i to jeszcze tak otwarcie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Która dziewczyna tutaj na forum ma już za sobą przeprowadzona aborcję tabletkami art? Mam trosze pytań ale chce odpowiedzi o dziewczyny/kobiety która już to doświadczyła. To będzie mój pierwszy raz i mam trochę pytań

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Która dziewczyna tutaj na forum ma już za sobą przeprowadzona aborcję tabletkami art? Mam trosze pytań ale chce odpowiedzi o dziewczyny/kobiety która już to doświadczyła. To będzie mój pierwszy raz i mam trochę pytań


Dużo takich dziewczyn znajdziesz na forum maszwybor.net tutaj to przeważnie handel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiasz się nad dokonaniem aborcji lub jej już dokonałaś dzwoń: 586 915 915, w w w.netporadnia.pl lub kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pół godziny temu wzięłam tabletki art pierwsza dawkę. Na razie nie odczuwam nic z czego się cieszę. Ale pytanie moje do was. Czy wam też tak te tabletki podrażnily buzię w środku? Zostały mi jeszcze dwie dawki po 4 tabletki i aż się boję co będzie pod moim językiem. Macie jakieś sposoby na te rany czym je zwalczać? A i najważniejsze. Czy dobrze robię biorąc art na noc? Od razu mówię że mam dwójkę małych dzieciaków. 3 latka chłopczyk i 1.5 roku dziewczynka. Niestety nie mam możliwości bycia przy kimś w dokonywaniu aborcji ponieważ rozstałam się że swoim narzeczony  półtora miesiąca temu a gdy dowiedział się że jestem z nim w 3 ciąży stwierdził że to już go nie dotyczy i może mi płacić gdy dziecko się urodzi.
Prosze kogoś o szybką odpowiedź chodź pewnie i tak dziś spania w nocy nie będzie. 
Pozdrawiam was.  :Smile:  Kama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pół godziny temu wzięłam tabletki art pierwsza dawkę. Na razie nie odczuwam nic z czego się cieszę. Ale pytanie moje do was. Czy wam też tak te tabletki podrażnily buzię w środku? Zostały mi jeszcze dwie dawki po 4 tabletki i aż się boję co będzie pod moim językiem. Macie jakieś sposoby na te rany czym je zwalczać? A i najważniejsze. Czy dobrze robię biorąc art na noc? Od razu mówię że mam dwójkę małych dzieciaków. 3 latka chłopczyk i 1.5 roku dziewczynka. Niestety nie mam możliwości bycia przy kimś w dokonywaniu aborcji ponieważ rozstałam się że swoim narzeczony  półtora miesiąca temu a gdy dowiedział się że jestem z nim w 3 ciąży stwierdził że to już go nie dotyczy i może mi płacić gdy dziecko się urodzi.
> Prosze kogoś o szybką odpowiedź chodź pewnie i tak dziś spania w nocy nie będzie. 
> Pozdrawiam was.  Kama


W arthroteku najbardziej podrażniają te rdzenie, więc możesz spróbować rozkroic tabletki i wyjąć je wcześniej. Branie tabletek na noc to nie jest dobry pomysł, ponieważ trzeba dużo się ruszać, żeby macica pracowała. A w nocy to przeważnie chce się spać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W arthroteku najbardziej podrażniają te rdzenie, więc możesz spróbować rozkroic tabletki i wyjąć je wcześniej. Branie tabletek na noc to nie jest dobry pomysł, ponieważ trzeba dużo się ruszać, żeby macica pracowała. A w nocy to przeważnie chce się spać


Bałam się że będę mieć bardzo silne krwawienie związane z uporczywym bólem czy wymiotami lub biegunka a przy dzieciakach różnie to bywa. Czy w takim razie mogę iść się wykąpać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bałam się że będę mieć bardzo silne krwawienie związane z uporczywym bólem czy wymiotami lub biegunka a przy dzieciakach różnie to bywa. Czy w takim razie mogę iść się wykąpać?


A krwawisz już, coś się dzieje? Podczas aborcji i potem w trakcie oczyszczania, aż do pierwszej miesiączki kąpiel w wannie i basenach jest zabroniona, tylko prysznic. I nie wolno używać tamponów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A krwawisz już, coś się dzieje? Podczas aborcji i potem w trakcie oczyszczania, aż do pierwszej miesiączki kąpiel w wannie i basenach jest zabroniona, tylko prysznic. I nie wolno używać tamponów


No właśnie nic się nie dzieje. Wzięłam tabletki o 21.30 a o 22 wyplulam rdzenie. Oprócz lekkiego jednego skurcza nic. Popijam wodę małymi lyczkami bo od smaku tych tabletek strasznie mi nie dobrze jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!Ja pierwszą dawkę Arthrotec wzięłam wczoraj o 21.00 i tak co 3 godz .Ostatnia dawka była po 3 rano
Teraz jest 6.30 i właśnie wyleciały ze mnie dwa duże skrzepy i jasno  czerwona krew .Brzuch mnie boli więc moze się udało oczyścić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam!Ja pierwszą dawkę Arthrotec wzięłam wczoraj o 21.00 i tak co 3 godz .Ostatnia dawka była po 3 rano
> Teraz jest 6.30 i właśnie wyleciały ze mnie dwa duże skrzepy i jasno  czerwona krew .Brzuch mnie boli więc moze się udało oczyścić.


Myślę, że się udało, ale dla pewności idź do ginekologa na USG, wykona je nawet gdy krwawisz. Nikt, nie ma prawa Cię oceniać, faceci to chuje prawie bez wyjątku. Trzymaj się :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Która dziewczyna tutaj na forum ma już za sobą przeprowadzona aborcję tabletkami art? Mam trosze pytań ale chce odpowiedzi o dziewczyny/kobiety która już to doświadczyła. To będzie mój pierwszy raz i mam trochę pytań


Tu jest masa takich dziewczyn :Smile:  Co chcesz wiedzieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu jest masa takich dziewczyn Co chcesz wiedzieć?


No chyba nie bardzo. Jak zapytałam to nikt nie odpisał, a ma innej stronie dostałam odpowiedź od razu i to od kilku osób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny! Wczoraj o 21.30 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę art. W nocy kolejne dwie. Zaczęłam krawic ok 5 rano i od tamtej pory leje się ze mnie strasznie. Średnio 1 podpaska na godzinę. Ale nie zauważyłam żadnych skrzepow... Brzuch boli mnie strasznie i napięty jest od samego rana ale to wszystko. Czy powinnam ponowic cykl 4 tabletek co 3 godziny dla pewności by poronienie było całkowite czy lepiej udać się do ginekologa od razu? Pomóżcie bo nie wiem co mam robić! Z góry dziękuję. Kama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny! Wczoraj o 21.30 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę art. W nocy kolejne dwie. Zaczęłam krawic ok 5 rano i od tamtej pory leje się ze mnie strasznie. Średnio 1 podpaska na godzinę. Ale nie zauważyłam żadnych skrzepow... Brzuch boli mnie strasznie i napięty jest od samego rana ale to wszystko. Czy powinnam ponowic cykl 4 tabletek co 3 godziny dla pewności by poronienie było całkowite czy lepiej udać się do ginekologa od razu? Pomóżcie bo nie wiem co mam robić! Z góry dziękuję. Kama


Po co brać kolejny raz? Najpierw sprawdz czy aborcja się udała

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania arthrotec lub arthrotec forte. 300zł za 12szt. Wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogę opisać stosowanie, objawy itp. bo jakiś czas temu sama stosowałam.. Kontakt 731 309 476 proszę o sms bo mogę być w pracy w wolnej chwili na pewno oddzwonię..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię tabletki. najlepiej trójmiasto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję tabletek Arth. Lubelskie. Bardzo pilne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No chyba nie bardzo. Jak zapytałam to nikt nie odpisał, a ma innej stronie dostałam odpowiedź od razu i to od kilku osób


Jejku, jak roszczeniowa postawa. Ja grzecznie zapytałam co chcesz wiedzieć. Forum ma SETKI stron i nie trzeba być  geniuszem, żeby dowiedzieć się jak prawidłowo przeprowadzić zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz sie nie przydadza...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Pozdrawiam Justyna... 733668754

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam na sprzedaż arthotec, całe opakowanie w cenie 300 zł. Istnieje możliwy odbiór osobisty we Wrocławiu, jeżeli obawiasz się oszustwa. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań można smiało dzwonić, postaram się odpowiedzieć, i przesłać odpowiednie materiały przygotowywujące do zażycia leku. 



Kontakt : 515433464

Jeżeli nie zdążę odebrać, prosze o zostawienie wiadomości z dopiskiem arthotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam na sprzedaż arthotec, całe opakowanie w cenie 300 zł. Istnieje możliwy odbiór osobisty we Wrocławiu, jeżeli obawiasz się oszustwa. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań można smiało dzwonić, postaram się odpowiedzieć, i przesłać odpowiednie materiały przygotowywujące do zażycia leku. 
> 
> 
> 
> Kontakt : 515433464
> 
> Jeżeli nie zdążę odebrać, prosze o zostawienie wiadomości z dopiskiem arthotec.


Na górze strony to samo ogłoszenie, z tym samym numerem telefonu, tylko arthrotec 50 zł droższy i opisane : ginekolog. Niżej ktoś mądrze napisał, że żaden ginekolog by się tak otwarcie nie ogłaszał. No to bach! Dziś to samo ogłoszenie, skrócone i ze zmieniona ceną. Błagam, czy wy macie kobiety za idiotki nie myślące i nie potrafiące czytać??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na górze strony to samo ogłoszenie, z tym samym numerem telefonu, tylko arthrotec 50 zł droższy i opisane : ginekolog. Niżej ktoś mądrze napisał, że żaden ginekolog by się tak otwarcie nie ogłaszał. No to bach! Dziś to samo ogłoszenie, skrócone i ze zmieniona ceną. Błagam, czy wy macie kobiety za idiotki nie myślące i nie potrafiące czytać??


dokładnie jeszcze arth w aptece 50 zł a żerują sprzedając po 300 a młode dziewczyny dają się naciągnąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na górze strony to samo ogłoszenie, z tym samym numerem telefonu, tylko arthrotec 50 zł droższy i opisane : ginekolog. Niżej ktoś mądrze napisał, że żaden ginekolog by się tak otwarcie nie ogłaszał. No to bach! Dziś to samo ogłoszenie, skrócone i ze zmieniona ceną. Błagam, czy wy macie kobiety za idiotki nie myślące i nie potrafiące czytać??


250 zl zysku na czyimś nieszczęściu, całkiem dobry interes. A tłumaczą sie tym jak to jest trudno zdobyć receptę, ja jestem zdania skoro handlują to albo sami sobie wypisują albo mają kogoś w rodzinie i prowadzą wspólny interes. Bo żaden lekarz by im tyle recept nie wypisał, a jak by chodzili i prosili o recepte to by lekarzy brakło szkoda gadać!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny ja dziś przeprowadziłam zabieg...o godzinie 9 przyjęłam pierwsza dawkę 4 tabletki pod język po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejne 4 tabletki pod język i o 15, ostatnia dawka....po pierwszej nie czułam zupełnie nic ...po drugiej lekkie skurcze i pojawiło się krwawienie co już dla mnie było dobrym znakiem ....odrazu po przyjęciu 3, dawki nastąpiło poronienie...odczuwałam chęć zrobienia siku usiadłam na WC i wszystko wylecialo...cieszę się że mam to już za sobą bo to jak dla mnie było piekło gorączka dreszcz biegunka....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny ja dziś przeprowadziłam zabieg...o godzinie 9 przyjęłam pierwsza dawkę 4 tabletki pod język po kolejnych 3 godzinach kolejne 4 tabletki pod język i o 15, ostatnia dawka....po pierwszej nie czułam zupełnie nic ...po drugiej lekkie skurcze i pojawiło się krwawienie co już dla mnie było dobrym znakiem ....odrazu po przyjęciu 3, dawki nastąpiło poronienie...odczuwałam chęć zrobienia siku usiadłam na WC i wszystko wylecialo...cieszę się że mam to już za sobą bo to jak dla mnie było piekło gorączka dreszcz biegunka....


super że się udało. Ale dziwne to branie wszystkich tabletek pod język... Ja jak przeprowadzalam zabieg to brałam tylko 3 pod jezyk a resztę tabletek dopochwowo i powiem szczerze że objawy takie jak dreszcze i gorączka były zminimalizowane i przynajmniej nie czułam tego obrzydliwego smaku..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> super że się udało. Ale dziwne to branie wszystkich tabletek pod język... Ja jak przeprowadzalam zabieg to brałam tylko 3 pod jezyk a resztę tabletek dopochwowo i powiem szczerze że objawy takie jak dreszcze i gorączka były zminimalizowane i przynajmniej nie czułam tego obrzydliwego smaku..





Mi jakoś ten smak nie przeszkadzał dało się wytrzymać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> super że się udało. Ale dziwne to branie wszystkich tabletek pod język... Ja jak przeprowadzalam zabieg to brałam tylko 3 pod jezyk a resztę tabletek dopochwowo i powiem szczerze że objawy takie jak dreszcze i gorączka były zminimalizowane i przynajmniej nie czułam tego obrzydliwego smaku..


Mi jakoś ten smak nie przeszkadzał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mimo jakoś ten smak nie przeszkadzał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi jakos ten smak.az tak bardzo nie przeszkadzal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 12 biorę pierwszą dawkę.. 
To 2 raz z art za pierwszym poszło ok oby tym razem też tak było..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965


Aktualne?/jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel.785622605


Witam. Czy aktualne. Jak cenowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dziś poszłam do szpitala żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko okey..macica pusta bez pęcherzyka widać tylko skrzepy i krew ale za to beta wysoka 9082 co wskazuje na 5 tydzień mam powtórzyć ja w poniedziałek...moje pytanie jest takie czy skoro lkrz stwierdził pusta macicę jest możliwość że mogę być w ciąży że względu na tą betę ? Z moich obliczeń tak wynikało że to 6 7 tydzień zanim poronilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 12 biorę pierwszą dawkę.. 
> To 2 raz z art za pierwszym poszło ok oby tym razem też tak było..


I jak udało się ? Daj znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dziś poszłam do szpitala żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko okey..macica pusta bez pęcherzyka widać tylko skrzepy i krew ale za to beta wysoka 9082 co wskazuje na 5 tydzień mam powtórzyć ja w poniedziałek...moje pytanie jest takie czy skoro lkrz stwierdził pusta macicę jest możliwość że mogę być w ciąży że względu na tą betę ? Z moich obliczeń tak wynikało że to 6 7 tydzień zanim poronilam


Jeśli nie widzieli pęcherzyka, to nie ma ciąży. Beta po prostu jeszcze nie spadła po aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline osoba uczciwa i meretoryczna , sprzedala mi tabletki w przystepnej cenie ktore dostalam po dwoch dniach i bardzo mi pomogly. Podaje namiary jakby ktos potrzebowal pomocy 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania arthrotec lub arthrotec forte. 300zł za 12szt. Wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogę opisać stosowanie, objawy itp. bo jakiś czas temu sama stosowałam.. Kontakt 731 309 476 proszę o sms bo mogę być w pracy w wolnej chwili na pewno oddzwonię..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w trzecim tyg od zapłodnienia art zadziała?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli nie widzieli pęcherzyka, to nie ma ciąży. Beta po prostu jeszcze nie spadła po aborcji


Ale mnie nastraszył ta beta że wysoką że ciąża może być...do tego w piersiach czuje takie jakby ciągnięcia ...mammcaky czas krwawienie ciemna krwią że skrzepami jutro powtórze betę i zobaczę mam nadzieję że spadnie i mam to za soba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak udało się ? Daj znać


Tak udało się...po 2 dawce miałam silne dreszcze,krwawienie i wypadł ze mnie zarodek więc 3 dawki już nie bralam...pojechałam o 20 do szpitala miałam łyzeczkowanie i dziś wyszłam do domu rano.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłacą tel 729279449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstapie zestaw z whw, oryginalny,mi juz niepotrzebny
st-joa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy ? Zadzwon lub napisz sms . 
601- 654-456.
Pomoge.
Ta.bl.etki oryginalne i skuteczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie proszę. Wzięłam trzy razy co trzy godz po 4 tabl arthrotec. Krwawienie skąpe wręcz bardzo małe, ból brzucha co chwile jestem 3 tyg od zapłodnienia. Czy możliwe ze nie zadziałały tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie proszę. Wzięłam trzy razy co trzy godz po 4 tabl arthrotec. Krwawienie skąpe wręcz bardzo małe, ból brzucha co chwile jestem 3 tyg od zapłodnienia. Czy możliwe ze nie zadziałały tabletki?


Jak się teraz czujesz?? Poczekaj do jutra może się coś rozkreci,a jak nie to idź zrób 2 razy bete i porównaj czy spada czy rośnie..
Bo 3 tydz ciąży to za wcześnie aby było coś widać na usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? 
Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak się teraz czujesz?? Poczekaj do jutra może się coś rozkreci,a jak nie to idź zrób 2 razy bete i porównaj czy spada czy rośnie..
> Bo 3 tydz ciąży to za wcześnie aby było coś widać na usg


Brzuch mnie nadal boli. To taki ból jak skurcze i bardzo skąpo krwawię, dosłownie pare kropli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brzuch mnie nadal boli. To taki ból jak skurcze i bardzo skąpo krwawię, dosłownie pare kropli


Jak masz jeszcze tabletki art.to weź .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak masz jeszcze tabletki art.to weź .


Nie boisz się jej radzić tego, może po prostu na nią art. nie działa, ile ma jeszcze wg Ciebie wziąć aby podziałało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie boisz się jej radzić tego, może po prostu na nią art. nie działa, ile ma jeszcze wg Ciebie wziąć aby podziałało?


Za jednym podejściem można przyjąć do pięciu dawek misoprostolu, czyli łącznie 20 tabletek. I to nie mój wymysł, tylko dane z raportu WHO o przerywaniu ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny witam was ponownie. Byłam tu ostatnio rok temu... wtedy zakupiłam zestaw z whw, którego jednak nie potrzebowałam bo poronilam a teraz znowu jestem w ciąży i teraz już muszę wziąć zestaw, właśnie czekam ba odpowiedź z whw, dodajcie trochę otuchy :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam tabletek arthrotec... nie stac mnie niestety na wydatek 100 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do oddania 8 tablet. Rok temu kupilam opakowanie 20 sztuyk. Zostało 8, leza w szafce , moze komus się przydadza. Termin ważności 10.2018


Witam czy tabletki.nadal.aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po użyciu zestawu i krwawieniu zawsze trzeba się zgłosić do lekarza żeby sprawdził czy się udało i czy te resztki same się wydala czy konieczne jest czyszczenie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ytotec
Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy po użyciu zestawu i krwawieniu zawsze trzeba się zgłosić do lekarza żeby sprawdził czy się udało i czy te resztki same się wydala czy konieczne jest czyszczenie ?


Jakiego zestawu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakiego zestawu?


 chodzi o zestaw z WHW  :Smile:

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chodzi o zestaw z WHW


Zgodnie z zaleceniami whw na wizytę możesz iść po 10 dniach od aborcji lub po pierwszej miesiączce. Takie informacje są na ich stronie oraz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania Arthrotek całe oryginalne opakowanie !! Tel 661694779

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A długo czekalyscie na swój zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A długo czekalyscie na swój zestaw?


Dziewczyny, które czekały/czekają na zestaw szukaj na maszwybor.net. Tu to raczej handelek tylko

----------


## Mijaka12112

Witam dostałam recepte na te tabletki na 3 opakowania zostało mi juz tylko 12 tabletek sprzedam kaza za szt. cena 20 zł jak ktoś chetny prosze pisac email Zecull@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam pytanie jaka minimalna dawka leku arthrotec na poronienie ? Czy lek rozpuszczony w herbacie, albo podany w napoju zadziała ? Czy tylko doustnie pod język ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki przyszły w piątek, ale dopiero wczoraj o godz. 10 wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język i po kolejnych 3 godzinach to samo, potem 3cia dawka. Łącznie 12 tabletek Cytotec. Po 2giej dawce  dostałam biegunkę i zaczął mnie boleć brzuch, ale nie było krwawienia. Dopiero po 3ciej zobaczyłam małą kropelke. Przez noc też niewiele..nawet nie była zabrudzona cała podpaska. Brzuch nie boli,  krew jest ale nie widzę aby zarodek wypadł. Wkurza mnie to,  nwm czy mam czekać czy jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Mam pytanie jaka minimalna dawka leku arthrotec na poronienie ? Czy lek rozpuszczony w herbacie, albo podany w napoju zadziała ? Czy tylko doustnie pod język ?


Minimalna dawka to 12 tabletek, czyli trzy dawki po cztery tabletki co trzy godziny. Tabletki trzeba obowiązkowo trzymać 30 minut pod językiem, między dziąsłem a policzkiem,lub zastosować dopochwowo. Rozpuszczanie w płynie nic nie da, ponieważ lek musi się wchłaniać przez śluzówkę. Należy też pamiętać żeby po upływie tych 30 minut wypluć rdzenie,a resztki połknąć i popić wodą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki kupione na forum . rozmyslilam sie - nie chce wchodzic w szczegoly.
Moge wysłać zdj.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania arthrotec lub arthrotec forte. 300zł za 12szt. Wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogę opisać stosowanie, objawy itp. bo jakiś czas temu sama stosowałam.. Kontakt 731 309 476 proszę o sms bo mogę być w pracy w wolnej chwili na pewno oddzwonię..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam całe opakowanie. Mnie juz nie potrzebne może komuś się przyda. Orginalne z długą data. 504 977 850

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Minimalna dawka to 12 tabletek, czyli trzy dawki po cztery tabletki co trzy godziny. Tabletki trzeba obowiązkowo trzymać 30 minut pod językiem, między dziąsłem a policzkiem,lub zastosować dopochwowo. Rozpuszczanie w płynie nic nie da, ponieważ lek musi się wchłaniać przez śluzówkę. Należy też pamiętać żeby po upływie tych 30 minut wypluć rdzenie,a resztki połknąć i popić wodą


dobrze opisane ale dla tych co sto razy pytają.. bez obrazy...używałam 3 razy za każdym razem taka dawka i czas, tyle że pod język i zadziałały, powodzenia!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobrze opisane ale dla tych co sto razy pytają.. bez obrazy...używałam 3 razy za każdym razem taka dawka i czas, tyle że pod język i zadziałały, powodzenia!!!


ja bym się trochę kłóciła nie trzeba ponosić dreszczy goraczki wysokiej ani biegunki. Wystarczy dać jedną dawkę pod jezyk a resztę dopochwowo, oszczędzi to przykrości i zminimalizuję dolegliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki 12 szt. Prosze.tylko nie drogo bo nie stać mnie na duzy wydatek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisz do mnie pmularczyk2226@gmail.com mam tabletki odsprzedam nie drogo dogadamy sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz do mnie pmularczyk2226@gmail.com mam tabletki odsprzedam nie drogo dogadamy sie


Witam napisalam

----------


## higashiyama

Mogę poratować zestawem z whw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę poratować zestawem z whw.


Witam a jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam a jaka cena?


Tyle ile zapłaciłam na whw 70 euro.
Jest dołączona od nich instrukcja oraz wszelakie karteczki. Proszę pisać na e-mail: emcopywriter3@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle ile zapłaciłam na whw 70 euro.
> Jest dołączona od nich instrukcja oraz wszelakie karteczki. Proszę pisać na e-mail: emcopywriter3@gmail.com


Prosilam tanio... dzieki

----------


## higashiyama

Napisz do dziewczyn z whw. Opisz im swoją sytuację, nie musisz u nich płacić całych 70 euro. Najniższa darowizna to 20 euro, a jeśli naprawdę masz fatalną sytuację finansową to pomogą za darmo. Nie kupuj tego co tu proponują, w Polsce nie mają oryginalnych tabletek. Napisz do mnie na email. Podam Ci tan kontakt do siebie i wszystko wytłumaczę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosilam tanio... dzieki


Dziewczyna ma rację. Czymże jest 70 euro w porównaniu z kwotą, która trzeba by wydać na
kaszki zupki i pieluchy? Albo jak kupisz od handlarza arthrotec za 150 zł, a on raz nie 
pomoże, drugi raz nie pomoże i co ponad 5 stów będzie trzeba wydać, a ciąża będzie siedziała dalej. A tu masz pewność że uda się za pierwszym razem

----------


## higashiyama

Powiem tak. Sprzedają świństwa i naciągaja kobiety na to. Ciekawa jestem jak Ci pseudo handlarze przemycili do Polski takie ilości leków. Można sprowadzić 5 małych opakowań na własny użytek a i każda przesyłka wędruje przez urząd celny. Ja już tu nie mówię nawet o tych 70 euro bo naprawdę Whw idzie na rękę i nie trzeba płacić kokosow a masz sprawdzone leki, a nie gówno które tu sprzedają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny na moim przykładzie. Zawsze po robcie betę ...ostatnio pisałam ze się udalo ze wylecilo mi 3 razy cos co aż chlusnelo do wody w wc...na drugi dzień szpital lekarz stwierdza poronienie nie widzi pęcherzyka itd...ja irdowsna mialam zrobić w poniedziałek będę tak tylko dla pewności ale ze nie miałam.zbytnio czasu nie zrobiłam...a dzisiaj dopiero wyleciało mi to co plwinnoe..jadac samochodem dostałam.skurczy. I poczułam. Ze cos wypada mi na podpaske do tego mnóstwo krwi...na szczęście bylam blisko domu wiec szybko do Wc i zbaczałam. Zarodek widok okropny i nikomu tego nie życzę...dlatego tak ważne jest aby robic ta betę...

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki kupione na forum . rozmyslilam sie - nie chce wchodzic w szczegoly.
Moge wysłać zdj.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie, czy lek podany w zimnym napoju, pokarmie ma szansę zadziałać ? Chodzi o to że moja dziewczyna jest bardzo religijna i w prost nie mogę jej wytlumaczyć co powinna zrobić. Czy ktoś ma jakieś pomysły?  Gdzieś czytałem że któraś z Was mieszała ów leki z sokiem cytrynowym i normalnie działały. Dodam że zakupiłem już zestaw Mifepriston(RU-486) oraz Misoprostol, z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## higashiyama

Czy Ty chcesz podać kobiecie tabletki bez jej zgody?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie, czy lek podany w zimnym napoju, pokarmie ma szansę zadziałać ? Chodzi o to że moja dziewczyna jest bardzo religijna i w prost nie mogę jej wytlumaczyć co powinna zrobić. Czy ktoś ma jakieś pomysły?  Gdzieś czytałem że któraś z Was mieszała ów leki z sokiem cytrynowym i normalnie działały. Dodam że zakupiłem już zestaw Mifepriston(RU-486) oraz Misoprostol, z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.


To przestępstwo co chcesz zrobić, i mam nadzieję że dziewczyna szybko się na tobie pozna i kopnie cie w dupę. To raz. A dwa, tabletki rozpuszczone w czymkolwiek, nie zadziałają. I bardzo dobrze,bo zmuszając kogoś do aborcji można mu zrobić ogromną krzywdę, ona może nawet popełnić samobójstwo. Także dobrze się zastanów, czy chcesz mieć dwie osoby na sumieniu i zgnić w więzieniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fakt, w akcie desperacji człowiekowi przychodza różne głupstwa do głowy. Muszę po prostu z nią porozmawiać i  dojdziemy do wniosku, przepraszam za poprzedni post i nie zamierzam tak postąpić jak napisałem.

----------


## higashiyama

Ciąża to nie wyrok. Wielu młodym ludziom udało się wychować szczęśliwe dzieci. Jeśli potrzebujecie pomocy, porady napiszcie do mnie.

----------


## Angela1616

Hejka... wracam po długiej przerwie.. we wczesniejszych wątkach opisywalam swoją sytuację ... A mianowicie 3 próby z artroteckiem...myślałam że się udało ale nie! 
Poszłam do lekarza i okazało się, że nadal jestem w ciąży.. paczki z wow nadal nie było.. utknela gdzieś w mumbai na lotnisku.. załamana byłam totalnie więc przelalam kolejną darowizne tym razem do whw. .. musiałam ciągle czekać a z tego wszystkiego kupiłam kolejne opakowanie artrotecku..  i kurde udało się !!!!! Jak przy wcześniejszych razach krwi było mało tak na drugi dzień po.przyjęciu rano cała zalałam się krwią... kilka dni później poszłam do lekarza i okazało się że pusto.. nie ma płodu, nie ma pęcherzyka.. tylko jakieś resztki... kazała iść na lyzeczkowanie a że polecam forum maszwybor.. stwierdziłam po rozmowach z dziewczynami, że poczekam do okresu .. wszystko się oczyscilo...  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Chciałam podziękować mojej koleżance od Wit C która na tym forum już wielu pomogła i wszystkim którzy tu byli gdy przez to przechodziłam... dziękuję.. !! 


Odnośnie paczek z tabletkami.. 
To właśnie dopiero przyszły moje. 
Pierwsza paczka składa się z :1 tabletka mifeprostone i 8 misoprostol 450zł
A druga : 1 mifeprostone plus 12 misoprostol 550zł
Jeśli ktoś chce to odsprzedam. Ceny nie obniże bo to ile wydalam na 4 opakowania artrotecku i te darowizny to kosmos. Muszą mi się zwrócić moje oszczędności. 
Mogę wysłać fotki i wysłać za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Te oryginalne zestawy przyszły z Indii, z moimi danymi oraz informacją od lekarza. Wszystko w kopertach ze stemplami itd.. nie wyrzucalam opakowań bo wiem jak ważne jest dla kupujących by tabletki były 100% oryginalne. 
Jak coś to podaje maila: 
angela161616@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec lub Arthrotec forte.Cena za 12 szt. - 250zł 
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, mogę wysyłać też zdjęcia.
Wysyłka opcją 24 h za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje. Mogę opisać dawkowanie, objawy itp. bo jakiś czas temu sama stosowałam..nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hejka... wracam po długiej przerwie.. we wczesniejszych wątkach opisywalam swoją sytuację ... A mianowicie 3 próby z artroteckiem...myślałam że się udało ale nie! 
> Poszłam do lekarza i okazało się, że nadal jestem w ciąży.. paczki z wow nadal nie było.. utknela gdzieś w mumbai na lotnisku.. załamana byłam totalnie więc przelalam kolejną darowizne tym razem do whw. .. musiałam ciągle czekać a z tego wszystkiego kupiłam kolejne opakowanie artrotecku..  i kurde udało się !!!!! Jak przy wcześniejszych razach krwi było mało tak na drugi dzień po.przyjęciu rano cała zalałam się krwią... kilka dni później poszłam do lekarza i okazało się że pusto.. nie ma płodu, nie ma pęcherzyka.. tylko jakieś resztki... kazała iść na lyzeczkowanie a że polecam forum maszwybor.. stwierdziłam po rozmowach z dziewczynami, że poczekam do okresu .. wszystko się oczyscilo...  
> Chciałam podziękować mojej koleżance od Wit C która na tym forum już wielu pomogła i wszystkim którzy tu byli gdy przez to przechodziłam... dziękuję.. !! 
> 
> 
> Odnośnie paczek z tabletkami.. 
> To właśnie dopiero przyszły moje. 
> Pierwsza paczka składa się z :1 tabletka mifeprostone i 8 misoprostol 450zł
> A druga : 1 mifeprostone plus 12 misoprostol 550zł
> ...


Rany koguta!!!!Andzela jeżeli to ty ( bo zalogowanie troche inne niz poprzednio)to cieszę się niezmiernie ,ze napisałaś.Bardzo się denerwowalam .Po,,ostatniej maszej rozmowie ,,nic nie napisałaś .Pozdrawiam Cię bardzo mocno !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie artrotek nie otwierane 792904982

----------


## Angela1616

To ja:-) zapomnIałam wpisać nazwę użytkownika. 
No dawno mnie nie było ale trochę przeszlam... długa droga.. za 4 razem mi się dopiero udało.  Ale tak naprawdę to oczyscilo mnie porządnie gdy dostałam pierwszą miesiączke. Wyobraź sobie że dopiero przyszły moje zestawy z wow i whw .. byłabym już w 13 tygodniu gdyby się nie udało.. jak ktoś ma odporny organizm to artrotec tak prędko nie pomoże.. osłabia ciążę itd ale naprawdę musialam porządnie ćwiczyć żeby się udało.. brzuszki, skakanka, cudy niewidy.. Ale poszło. Już mam to za sobą :Smile:  :Smile:  dzięki, że byłaś kochana!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780


Dziękuję za kontakt, już zgłaszam na policję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hejka... wracam po długiej przerwie.. we wczesniejszych wątkach opisywalam swoją sytuację ... A mianowicie 3 próby z artroteckiem...myślałam że się udało ale nie! 
> Poszłam do lekarza i okazało się, że nadal jestem w ciąży.. paczki z wow nadal nie było.. utknela gdzieś w mumbai na lotnisku.. załamana byłam totalnie więc przelalam kolejną darowizne tym razem do whw. .. musiałam ciągle czekać a z tego wszystkiego kupiłam kolejne opakowanie artrotecku..  i kurde udało się !!!!! Jak przy wcześniejszych razach krwi było mało tak na drugi dzień po.przyjęciu rano cała zalałam się krwią... kilka dni później poszłam do lekarza i okazało się że pusto.. nie ma płodu, nie ma pęcherzyka.. tylko jakieś resztki... kazała iść na lyzeczkowanie a że polecam forum maszwybor.. stwierdziłam po rozmowach z dziewczynami, że poczekam do okresu .. wszystko się oczyscilo...  
> Chciałam podziękować mojej koleżance od Wit C która na tym forum już wielu pomogła i wszystkim którzy tu byli gdy przez to przechodziłam... dziękuję.. !! 
> 
> 
> Odnośnie paczek z tabletkami.. 
> To właśnie dopiero przyszły moje. 
> Pierwsza paczka składa się z :1 tabletka mifeprostone i 8 misoprostol 450zł
> A druga : 1 mifeprostone plus 12 misoprostol 550zł
> ...


Witaj,
Smutne to co piszesz, maleństwo miało ogromną wolę życia, ale niestety zostało pokonane i to przez swoją mamę,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ja:-) zapomnIałam wpisać nazwę użytkownika. 
> No dawno mnie nie było ale trochę przeszlam... długa droga.. za 4 razem mi się dopiero udało.  Ale tak naprawdę to oczyscilo mnie porządnie gdy dostałam pierwszą miesiączke. Wyobraź sobie że dopiero przyszły moje zestawy z wow i whw .. byłabym już w 13 tygodniu gdyby się nie udało.. jak ktoś ma odporny organizm to artrotec tak prędko nie pomoże.. osłabia ciążę itd ale naprawdę musialam porządnie ćwiczyć żeby się udało.. brzuszki, skakanka, cudy niewidy.. Ale poszło. Już mam to za sobą dzięki, że byłaś kochana!


Cała przyjemność po mojej stronie :-):-):-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej robiłam ostatnio test wyszedł pozytywny więc zakupiłam zestaw z whw. Jeszcze ma niego czekam a dziś zaczęłam krwawic i zastanawiam się co robić czy iść do lekarza czy dać sobie spokój

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj,
> Smutne to co piszesz, maleństwo miało ogromną wolę życia, ale niestety zostało pokonane i to przez swoją mamę,


Nie próbuj mi wchodzić na psychikę i ryć mi głowę bo wiem jaką decyzję podjęłam i nie życzę sobie komentarzy na ten temat od osoby, która gówno może o mnie wiedzieć.
Żegnam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

został mi tylko jeden --Zestaw z wow. Przesylka za pobraniem. Bez zaliczki. 1 tabletka mifeprostone plus 12 tabletek misoprostol. Jest to zestaw skuteczny do 18 tygodnia. Zdjęcia, filmik, korespondencja z wow.. wszystko mogę wysłać na maila. 
angela161616@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> został mi tylko jeden --Zestaw z wow. Przesylka za pobraniem. Bez zaliczki. 1 tabletka mifeprostone plus 12 tabletek misoprostol. Jest to zestaw skuteczny do 18 tygodnia. Zdjęcia, filmik, korespondencja z wow.. wszystko mogę wysłać na maila. 
> angela161616@o2.pl


Do 18 tygodnia ??? Na WOW czytam, że do dziewiątego...

----------


## Angela1616

Nawet do 18. 
Dziewczyny swobodnie z tym zestawem robią akcje w 15/16 tygodniu. Wszystko jest na forum maszwybor.net w zakładce nasze akcje. Naprawdę warto przeczytać. Wysłali mi ten zestaw gdy pierwsza przesyłka nie doszła. Gdyby nie udała mi się czwarta akcja z artroteckiem to byłabym już 13/14 tydzień a paczki z wow przyszły dwa dni temu więc właśnie bym była trakcie akcji pewnie i na tą chwile bym zaczynała 14 tydzień ciąży. Women on web wiedzieli o tym że zanim paczka przyjdzie będę w tym stadium więc wysłali mi zestaw 1 mifeprostone plus 12 misoprostol. Pisali, że z tym zestawem mam gwarancję udanej akcji ale w takim stadium muszę być przygotowana na ewentualne lyzeczkowanie w szpitalu. Na szcZęście udało mi się w 9 tygodniu z artroteckiem ale dopiero za czwartym razem. Dlatego zestaw mogę sprzedać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hejj. Potrzebuje namiar na Wiktorie. Nr. Tel badz e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zazylam art w 6 tygodniu , oczyszczałam się jakiś tydzien sporo tego było, myślałam ze to koniec  . Tydzien przerwy i od wczoraj pojawiło się brązowe plamienie, a dziś znów ze mnie leci !!! Po dwóch dniach od zażycia objawy mi minely  do dnia dzisiejszego cisza ,poniedziałek mam zaklepana wizytę , ale ja umieram ze strachu miała któraś z was taka sytuacje ? Zazwyczaj oczyszcza się w ciągłości, a nie tydzień oczyszczania przerwa i ponownie zaczyna się oczyszczać ? Bety nie robiłam to są początki Wiec mam jeszcze czas wolałam po prostu już się badaniami nie stresować i poczekać dwa tyg po zażyciu na gina, ale jestem ciekawa waszych historii, czy tylko ja taka dziwna ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odstąpienia zestaw z whw....sama odkupilam od innej osoby,bo tez przyszedł za późno.360zl
St-joa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotec (20 sztuk) 
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Lena117@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki wywołujące poronienie- arthrotec. 
Wyśle 12 szt (tyle ile potrzeba do przeprowadzenia zabiegu) oryginalnie zapakowane z ulotka, paragon z apteki. Slużę też pomocą i instrukcja jak przeprowadzić zabieg- sama jestem po. 
Chetnych prosze o wiadomość na email: m.tanska@op.pl
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy ? Zadzwon lub napisz sms . 
601- 654-456.
Pomoge.
Ta.bl.etki oryginalne i skuteczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię arthrotec proszę o kontakt.   
ewa1-1@wp.pl zapłacę tylko za tab w orginalnych opakowaniach

----------


## Magda23

> Jaka cena?


Cena 200zł plus 20 zloty przesyłka. Tabletki orginalne orginalnie zapakowane moge rowniez zalaczyc paragon z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Jestem kilka dni po użyciu tabletek.Nie było zadnych skurczy ani mega krwawień.Po przyjęciu 3 dawki tylko dreszcze i bulgotanie w brzuchu.Pomyślałam nic z tego i poszłam spać.Rano wyleciało trochę krwi i ,,galaretka''.Potem zero krwi.I znowu pomyślałam,że to pewnie nie to, bo naczytałam się o mega skurczach i wielkich krwawieniach.Dziś jestem po wizycie u gin. i nic tam już nie ma. Powiedziała,że przy wczesnych poronieniach [u mnie 6 tydz. ] nie ma wiele do oczyszczania i tak to może wyglądać ,tylko okres będzie wcześniej, za jakieś 2 tyg. Tak ,że zamiast łykać kolejne dawki lepiej to sprawdzić, bo wiem ile to nerwów. Żeby chociaż zmniejszyc czyjś stres związany z zakupem  polecam swój sprawdzony namiar. Wysłała mi ta Pani przesyłką pobraniową kurierem . Na drugi dzień już miałam przesyłkę. tel.786 809 299.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie nie otwierane wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci792 904 982

----------


## Maggi

Witam

Mam do sprzedania zestaw z WoW
Przyszedł do mnie dzisiaj (po 7 tyg od zamówienia) 
Zestaw w oryginalnej kopercie której nie otwierałam 
Zawiera 1+ 10 tab (wg info z maila od WoW)
Zainteresowanym moge wysłać fotki na maila 
A osobie zdecydowanej na zakup udostępnię korespondencje z WoW

Cena to  450zl 
Możliwa wysyłka paczka poczty polskiej po przedpłacie na konto
Preferuje odbiór osobisty w Warszawie

Na wszystkie pyt odpowiem mailowo

----------


## Maggi

Zapomniałam podać adres mailowy
Maggi246@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. Dziękuję Pani pod numerem 883125454 wszystko przebiegło tak jak Pani opisała, co prawda strasznie się bałam ale byłam już u lekarza i jest wszystko dobrze. Ufff. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię 12 tabletek  arthrotec  forte za 130 - tyle wydałam 
Możliwość odbioru osobistego w lublinie  lub wysylka 
Oryginał,zdjęcia do wglądu po prostu  ją już nie potrzebuje 
Mail patisprzeda@gmail.com

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec lub Arthrotec forte.Cena za 12 szt. - 250zł 
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności, mogę wysyłać też zdjęcia.
 Wysyłka opcją 24 h za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, dostarczenie max w ciągu 2 dni jeśli odległość jest duża.Wysyłam tez kod przesyłki do śledzenia gdzie aktualnie się znajduje. Mogę opisać dawkowanie, objawy itp. bo jakiś czas temu sama stosowałam..nie zrywam kontaktu w razie pytań zawsze można pisać lub dzwonić. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam orginalne opakowanie z dluga datą. 504 977 850

----------


## ja13

Zamówiłam zestaw tabletek z WOW, ale w związku z tym., że 12.01 wysłali do mnie przesyłkę, która jeszcze nie dotarła, a mi czas uciekał, załatwiłam sobie tabletki ARTHROTEC z holenderskiej apteki. W opakowaniu było 60 szt, ja zażyłam 12. Mogę odstąpić resztę. Mail women6136@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, 
W wyniku z problemów z przesyłką z WOW -  zamówiłam dwa zestawy, które doszły do mnie w rezultacie oba po....prawie miesiącu czasu. W związku z powyższym jeden zestaw jest mi zupełnie już niepotrzebny, mogę pomóc potrzebującej osobie. 
Wszystko oryginalne. 
Kontakt: bailatana@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi prosze. Czy jest tu kobieta co brala sam aetheotec i pomoglo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania 8 sztuk tyle mi zostało 
Oraz mam do sprzedania zestaw A-Kare z Women za późno mi przyszedł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysłała mi ta Pani przesyłką pobraniową kurierem . Na drugi dzień już miałam przesyłkę. tel.786 809 299.Potwierdzam też długo szukałam zomówiłam od tej pani wszystko ok cena 170 plus 9 zł przesyłka kurierem ze sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, czytam te posty już 3 dzień od samego początku. mam 20 lat w tym roku 21 i jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży.. nie jestem tym faktem zachwycona ale też to nie będzie koniec świata. nie trafiłabym tu gdyby nie mój chłopak. spotykamy się 2 lata mamy wspólne plany ale ja jestem jego pierwszą dziewczyną i ni jak to się ma do ciąży... powiedział że mam usunąć bardzo boję się tego że kiedyś nie zostanę przez to mamą ale bardzo mnie rozczarował swoją postawą i z drugiej strony nie wiem czy chce być z takim człowiekiem całe życie... zupełnie nie wiem co mam zrobić boje się zażyc te leki na samo słowo "łyzeczkowanie" mi słabo chciałam to zrobić za tydzień bo kończy mi się sesja...doradzcie coś 
S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, czytam te posty już 3 dzień od samego początku. mam 20 lat w tym roku 21 i jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży.. nie jestem tym faktem zachwycona ale też to nie będzie koniec świata. nie trafiłabym tu gdyby nie mój chłopak. spotykamy się 2 lata mamy wspólne plany ale ja jestem jego pierwszą dziewczyną i ni jak to się ma do ciąży... powiedział że mam usunąć bardzo boję się tego że kiedyś nie zostanę przez to mamą ale bardzo mnie rozczarował swoją postawą i z drugiej strony nie wiem czy chce być z takim człowiekiem całe życie... zupełnie nie wiem co mam zrobić boje się zażyc te leki na samo słowo "łyzeczkowanie" mi słabo chciałam to zrobić za tydzień bo kończy mi się sesja...doradzcie coś 
> S.


Decyzja o aborcji musi być podjęta przez Ciebie, a nie przez chłopaka. Absolutnie nie wolno podejmować takiej decyzji pod czyimś naciskiem, bo możesz tego potem żałować. Odpowiedz więc sobie na pytanie czy chcesz urodzić, czy usunąć ciążę. Na chłopaka się nie oglądaj, bo dziś jest a jutro go nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, czytam te posty już 3 dzień od samego początku. mam 20 lat w tym roku 21 i jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży.. nie jestem tym faktem zachwycona ale też to nie będzie koniec świata. nie trafiłabym tu gdyby nie mój chłopak. spotykamy się 2 lata mamy wspólne plany ale ja jestem jego pierwszą dziewczyną i ni jak to się ma do ciąży... powiedział że mam usunąć bardzo boję się tego że kiedyś nie zostanę przez to mamą ale bardzo mnie rozczarował swoją postawą i z drugiej strony nie wiem czy chce być z takim człowiekiem całe życie... zupełnie nie wiem co mam zrobić boje się zażyc te leki na samo słowo "łyzeczkowanie" mi słabo chciałam to zrobić za tydzień bo kończy mi się sesja...doradzcie coś 
> S.


Podaj namiary do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedzcie mi prosze. Czy jest tu kobieta co brala sam aetheotec i pomoglo?


Mi pomógł jestem 3 tygodnie po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, czytam te posty już 3 dzień od samego początku. mam 20 lat w tym roku 21 i jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży.. nie jestem tym faktem zachwycona ale też to nie będzie koniec świata. nie trafiłabym tu gdyby nie mój chłopak. spotykamy się 2 lata mamy wspólne plany ale ja jestem jego pierwszą dziewczyną i ni jak to się ma do ciąży... powiedział że mam usunąć bardzo boję się tego że kiedyś nie zostanę przez to mamą ale bardzo mnie rozczarował swoją postawą i z drugiej strony nie wiem czy chce być z takim człowiekiem całe życie... zupełnie nie wiem co mam zrobić boje się zażyc te leki na samo słowo "łyzeczkowanie" mi słabo chciałam to zrobić za tydzień bo kończy mi się sesja...doradzcie coś 
> S.


Jeśli chcesz to zrobić to im szybciej to lepiej. Ja też się bałam byłam w 5 tyg i nie było żadnego łyżeczkowania bóle i krwawienie jak przy normalnym okresie troche skrzepów i po wszystkim . Nie miałam też żadnej trałmy. Jednak pamiętaj że to ma być twoja decyzja nie chłopaka nie daj się do niczego zmuszać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub spotkam się osobiście Tel 785622605

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj namiary do siebie


jak? jestem tu pierwszy raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedzcie mi prosze. Czy jest tu kobieta co brala sam aetheotec i pomoglo?


Mi pomógł,bylam w jakimś 4-5tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, czytam te posty już 3 dzień od samego początku. mam 20 lat w tym roku 21 i jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży.. nie jestem tym faktem zachwycona ale też to nie będzie koniec świata. nie trafiłabym tu gdyby nie mój chłopak. spotykamy się 2 lata mamy wspólne plany ale ja jestem jego pierwszą dziewczyną i ni jak to się ma do ciąży... powiedział że mam usunąć bardzo boję się tego że kiedyś nie zostanę przez to mamą ale bardzo mnie rozczarował swoją postawą i z drugiej strony nie wiem czy chce być z takim człowiekiem całe życie... zupełnie nie wiem co mam zrobić boje się zażyc te leki na samo słowo "łyzeczkowanie" mi słabo chciałam to zrobić za tydzień bo kończy mi się sesja...doradzcie coś 
> S.


To ma byc twoja decyzja nie dajsie do miczego namówić !!!!Pomysl czy chcesz urodzić czy niea tego pseudo chlppaka kopnik w dupe poki czas.Obydwoje jestescie odpowiedzialni za ciaze on nie moze ci napisałem czego kazać bo mu cos nie pasuje.Decyzja musi być podjeta przez Ciebie ,zebys w przyszłości mogla sobie powiedziec,,dobrze zrobilam,,bez wzgledu na to co zrobisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli chcesz to zrobić to im szybciej to lepiej. Ja też się bałam byłam w 5 tyg i nie było żadnego łyżeczkowania bóle i krwawienie jak przy normalnym okresie troche skrzepów i po wszystkim . Nie miałam też żadnej trałmy. Jednak pamiętaj że to ma być twoja decyzja nie chłopaka nie daj się do niczego zmuszać.


ktoś był przy tobie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi niestety Arthrotec nie pomógł
Za pierwszym razem wzięłam 12 tab (3dawki po 4 tab), po kołku dniach wzięłam pozostałe 8 tab z opakowania (2 dawki po 4 tab)
Po tyg kupiłam kolejne opakowanie , tym razem wzięłam wszystkie 20 tab (4 dawki po 5 tab) - co jedynie to się nieco podtrułam i miałam lekkie krwawienie a byłam w 6 tyg
Po tych akcjach poszłam oczywiście na usg i dowiedziałam się ze wszystko Ok 
Od razu tez umówiłam się do Mediklinik i już jestem po
Z perspektywy czasu: nie wiem dlaczego byłam taka głupia i brałam to kolejne opakowanie - od razu trzeba było umówić się na zabieg 

Gdy tylko dowiedziałam się ze jestem w ciąży zamówiłam także zestaw z WoW - jeszcze przed ta cała akcja z Arthrotec, zestaw przyszedł do mnie kilka dni temu, zainteresowanym chętnie odsprzedam 1+ 8 tab - do 12 tyg
Mail mkpix789@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie tylko do 12 tygodnia. Ja robiłam nim aborcję 
w 14 tygodniu

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ktoś był przy tobie?


Nie byłam sama . Wiedziałam że nie chcę i nie mogę . Nikomu nie mówiłam nie chciałam słuchać kazań. Chcesz pogadać to pisz na ewa1-1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj w końcu dostałam zestaw z Women on waves . Długo na niego czekałam i już nie jest mi potrzebny. Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, odstąpię. Zestaw oryginalny razem z receptą dla zdecydowanej osoby. women6136@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej, czytam te posty już 3 dzień od samego początku. mam 20 lat w tym roku 21 i jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży.. nie jestem tym faktem zachwycona ale też to nie będzie koniec świata. nie trafiłabym tu gdyby nie mój chłopak. spotykamy się 2 lata mamy wspólne plany ale ja jestem jego pierwszą dziewczyną i ni jak to się ma do ciąży... powiedział że mam usunąć bardzo boję się tego że kiedyś nie zostanę przez to mamą ale bardzo mnie rozczarował swoją postawą i z drugiej strony nie wiem czy chce być z takim człowiekiem całe życie... zupełnie nie wiem co mam zrobić boje się zażyc te leki na samo słowo "łyzeczkowanie" mi słabo chciałam to zrobić za tydzień bo kończy mi się sesja...doradzcie coś 
> S.


POSŁUCHAJ :ktos kiedyś mnie zmusił do usunięcia ciąży(miałam juz wtedy dwoje dzieci)do tej pory nie mogę sobie tego wybaczyć .Dlaczego? Bo to nie była moja decyzja,zostałam zmanipulowana.Jakiś czas temu podjęłam decyzję ,ze usunę ciążę tabletkami,mimo tego ,ze moj mąż zapytał:,,Zastanów sie czy chcesz to zrobić ,bo ja nie chcę,,( mamy razem juz czworo dzieci).Zrobilam aborcję tab.arthrotec.Mąż uszanowal moja decyzje .Podjelam ją sama.Proszę Cię przemysl wszystko ,za i przeciw,, i wtedy decyduj i pamiętaj to ty będziesz malucha wychowywac nie inni ludzie!!!Nie przejmuj się opiniom innych!!!Patrz na ,,wasze,,szczęście!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz może Ci się wydawać że to koniec świata ale jak usuniesz to wtedy poczujesz koniec świata wiem coś o tym bo ja jestem tego przykładem. Moje maleństwo miałoby  6 miesięcy i sądzę że dużo by to nie zmieniło w moim życiu. A teraz mam wstręt do siebie że nie byłam na tyle silna aby postanowić urodzić. Przemyśl to ponieważ jesteś  młoda osoba i jeśli pragniesz tego dziecka a usuniesz będziesz mieć wyrzuty do końca życia i staniesz się inną smutną zamyślona osobą. Uwierz mi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak? jestem tu pierwszy raz


Zostaw e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki Arthrotec 
kontakt tel. 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy te leki mają mają wpływ na płodność?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy te leki mają mają wpływ na płodność?


Nie nie mają wpływu na płodność powodują skurcze macicy i poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## stalker8

> hej, czytam te posty już 3 dzień od samego początku. mam 20 lat w tym roku 21 i jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży.. nie jestem tym faktem zachwycona ale też to nie będzie koniec świata. nie trafiłabym tu gdyby nie mój chłopak. spotykamy się 2 lata mamy wspólne plany ale ja jestem jego pierwszą dziewczyną i ni jak to się ma do ciąży... powiedział że mam usunąć bardzo boję się tego że kiedyś nie zostanę przez to mamą ale bardzo mnie rozczarował swoją postawą i z drugiej strony nie wiem czy chce być z takim człowiekiem całe życie... zupełnie nie wiem co mam zrobić boje się zażyc te leki na samo słowo "łyzeczkowanie" mi słabo chciałam to zrobić za tydzień bo kończy mi się sesja...doradzcie coś 
> S.


_→ medyczka.pl/6tygodniowe-niemowle-57501_



> jestem diabetyczka i mam niedoczynność tarczycy.. 24marca urodziłam syna siłami natury w 40tc poród wywoływany. Ciąża przebiegała prawidlowo, cukry wyrownane 2epixody spadku cukru do nieprzytomnosci, zazywam eutfyrox50 w czasie ciąży dowiedziałam się że mama ma raka mózgu był to 3muesiac a w 7miesiacu po partner miał wypadek i byl w spiaczce 5dni. 
> Mój syn jest bardzo nerwowy. Ma gorsze i lepsze dni. Muszę go nosić całymi dniami na rękach spi tylko przy mnie. Odłożony do łóżeczka budzi się z krzykiem po 5min. Strasznie ulewa a teraz zauważyłam że często drży mu prawa raczka. W czasie snu krzyczy a nawet płacze. Jest na sztucznym mleku gdyż moje zaniklalo i maluch był głodny. Zauważyłam też że synek często się zawiesza patrzy na sufit trwa to ok minuty. Czy coś złego się dzieje czy to coś poważnego
> Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 05-05-2017, 10:48 #2
> Nie zarejestrowany
> Guest
> Zapomniałam dodać że bardzo duzo się przeciąga po jedzeniu i po przebudzeniu


Jak widać, zasadniczo jestem na nie. Aczkolwiek mam takie momenty, że pani doktor zapisała mi Absenor, wtedy (o czym piszę tu ostatnio), dość dawno.
Aktualnie znowu sobie obtarłem tam. Czego chciałbym...  :Frown:  - żeby mi ktoś pomógł wytrwać - takie tabletki. Do pracy w tym miejscu gdzie mnie przydzielono się nie nadaję, ani nigdzie. Zraziłem do siebie tych ludzi i nie dadzą mi żyć, mocno oberwałem i będę tam nadal obrywał, aż stracę to co mi zostało ze zdrowia. ...No, ale jakim prawem ja miałbym prosić o to? Znowu się powtarzam... No i nie ma takich tabletek. Jeśli chodzi o dziewczynę, na którą się tak żalę, że ze mną poigrała, to jest normalnie rozsądna, nie taka jak sobie dałem wkręcić, ani nie dała mi się przecież bardziej poznać. Czyli... chciałbym tabletki, po których dałbym radę wykonywać jakieś hobbystyczne zajęcie i nie myśleć o przyszłości, ani o przeszłości. Wiadomo, tu mi nikt recepty nie wypisze; i aby to było dyskretnie, to znaczy: dobrać lek, żebym się lepiej poczuł, ale na to nie zasługuję. Nie śpię od chyba drugiej, ale nie czuję tego, pobolewa mnie tam gdzie zwykle, ale nawet nie bardzo, tak jakbym.. nie mam po co iść spać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> _→ medyczka.pl/6tygodniowe-niemowle-57501_
> 
> 
> Jak widać, zasadniczo jestem na nie. Aczkolwiek mam takie momenty, że pani doktor zapisała mi Absenor, wtedy (o czym piszę tu ostatnio), dość dawno.
> Aktualnie znowu sobie obtarłem tam. Czego chciałbym...  - żeby mi ktoś pomógł wytrwać - takie tabletki. Do pracy w tym miejscu gdzie mnie przydzielono się nie nadaję, ani nigdzie. Zraziłem do siebie tych ludzi i nie dadzą mi żyć, mocno oberwałem i będę tam nadal obrywał, aż stracę to co mi zostało ze zdrowia. ...No, ale jakim prawem ja miałbym prosić o to? Znowu się powtarzam... No i nie ma takich tabletek. Jeśli chodzi o dziewczynę, na którą się tak żalę, że ze mną poigrała, to jest normalnie rozsądna, nie taka jak sobie dałem wkręcić, ani nie dała mi się przecież bardziej poznać. Czyli... chciałbym tabletki, po których dałbym radę wykonywać jakieś hobbystyczne zajęcie i nie myśleć o przyszłości, ani o przeszłości. Wiadomo, tu mi nikt recepty nie wypisze; i aby to było dyskretnie, to znaczy: dobrać lek, żebym się lepiej poczuł, ale na to nie zasługuję. Nie śpię od chyba drugiej, ale nie czuję tego, pobolewa mnie tam gdzie zwykle, ale nawet nie bardzo, tak jakbym.. nie mam po co iść spać.


???????++??????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ???????++??????


o co ci gościu chodzi bo nie kumam .chyba nie na to forum trafiłeś!!!!!!!

----------


## stalker8

> ???????++??????


 No, ale kto pyta, co za "U" - ? Ja normalnie nie piszę w tym dziale, tylko coś mnie naszło jak zobaczyłem, że autorka ma wątpliwości. Nadal nie bardzo chce mi się spać. Na co choruję - jest w moich postach. Dwadzieścia lat, to burza hormonów - i inna moralność, nawet pisałem o tym tutaj; pochopność działania, nieostrożność którą wtedy miałem i jeszcze przez długie lata.
Jeśli zaś chodzi o pracę, to również młodszy wiek ludzi, którzy tam mną rządzą jest przyczyną mojego rozstroju psychicznego. A druga sprawa, na którą chciałem Ci zwrócić uwagę w cytowanym wpisie, to to czym zawiniłem wobec bliskich, dalszych zresztą też, ale dużo mniej. Muszę się położyć i spróbować pospać; oczy mi wysiadły, od wielu dni... O Tobie nic nie wiadomo, a to nie jest dział, ani forum od takich porad, a ja nie psycholog. Obawiam, się że nikt Cię nie poprowadzi - ja chcę słynąć z linkowania osobliwości, teraz będzie dla Ciebie; przepraszam, nie obraź się:
→ _wikipedia.org/wiki/Małusza_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć jestem 2 tygodnie po wzięciu tabletek i do tej pory mam dziwne skrzepy takie brązowe jak by z jakaś tkanka zastanawiam się czy to jest normalne . Robiłam tez test ciążowy i odziwo była 2 kreska ale taka bardzo słaba i pokazało mi się dopiero po 3 min a jak robiłam test przed akcja to pare sekund i mocne 2 czerwone a pamietam ze wtedy zrobiłam 2 testy . Mogę wierzyć ze się udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć jestem 2 tygodnie po wzięciu tabletek i do tej pory mam dziwne skrzepy takie brązowe jak by z jakaś tkanka zastanawiam się czy to jest normalne . Robiłam tez test ciążowy i odziwo była 2 kreska ale taka bardzo słaba i pokazało mi się dopiero po 3 min a jak robiłam test przed akcja to pare sekund i mocne 2 czerwone a pamietam ze wtedy zrobiłam 2 testy . Mogę wierzyć ze się udało ?


Wierzyć to można we wróżkę zębuszke. A aborcję trzeba potwierdzić u lekarza. Albo w laboratorium

----------


## stalker8

> Wierzyć to można we wróżkę zębuszke. A aborcję trzeba potwierdzić u lekarza. Albo w laboratorium


 Nie wiedziałem o tym, mam braki na poziomie gimnazjum i z tego forum, wiele dowiaduję się.
Nie umiałbym pojechać na Słowację
i mam tak, że nawet jak pojadę, czy pójdę, na spacer do miasta, to robi mi się lęk, że nie wiem co tam jest i trzeba wracać do domu, gdzie bezpiecznie, ale nikt mi nie da na to leków (to znaczy uspokajających) , tak jak tu prosiłem, bo już byłem i dostałem takie, żebym się... no przynajmniej zrozumiałem już, że jestem dla nich, dla Was, gówienkiem.
A to trzeba mieć - to się chyba nazywa, wzwód łechtaczki → _zdrowie.gazeta.pl/Zdrowie/7,140283,19130040,lechtaczka-czyli-mikropenis-kobiety-jej-rozmiar-temu-przeczy.html_
też zupełnie nieznane dla mnie zagadnienie. I wtedy kobieta wie, że może mieć z takim mężczyzną przyjemność powiązaną w zasadzie z życiem przy nim, raczej nie zdecyduje się na kogoś nie nadającego się na ojca i to podobno zależy trochę od jej 'cyklu' - również nic nie wiem o tym, a mądrzę się o hormonach w młodym wieku i ówczesnej moralności. Jak moja seksualność wyglądała w wieku autorki pytania i trochę starszym, to się kwalifikuje na zakład psychiatryczny co robiłem, mam na myśli formy masturbacji. Jeśli nie mogę zachować się z twarzą przy Was, to chociaż dam taki wpis.

----------


## stalker8

> Wierzyć to można we wróżkę zębuszke. A aborcję trzeba potwierdzić u lekarza. Albo w laboratorium


 Nie wiedziałem o tym, mam braki na poziomie gimnazjum i z tego forum, wiele dowiaduję się.
Nie umiałbym pojechać na Słowację
i mam tak, że nawet jak pojadę, czy pójdę, na spacer do miasta, to robi mi się lęk, że nie wiem co tam jest i trzeba wracać do domu, gdzie bezpiecznie, ale nikt mi nie da na to leków (to znaczy uspokajających) , tak jak tu prosiłem, bo już byłem i dostałem takie, żebym się... no przynajmniej zrozumiałem już, że jestem dla nich, dla Was, gówienkiem.
A to trzeba mieć - to się chyba nazywa, wzwód łechtaczki → _zdrowie.gazeta.pl/Zdrowie/7,140283,19130040,lechtaczka-czyli-mikropenis-kobiety-jej-rozmiar-temu-przeczy.html_
też zupełnie nieznane dla mnie zagadnienie. I wtedy kobieta wie, że może mieć z takim mężczyzną przyjemność powiązaną w zasadzie z życiem przy nim, raczej nie zdecyduje się na kogoś nie nadającego się na ojca i to podobno zależy trochę od jej 'cyklu' - również nic nie wiem o tym, a mądrzę się o hormonach w młodym wieku i ówczesnej moralności. Jak moja seksualność wyglądała w wieku autorki pytania i trochę starszym, to się kwalifikuje na zakład psychiatryczny co robiłem, mam na myśli formy masturbacji. Jeśli nie mogę zachować się z twarzą przy Was, to chociaż dam taki wpis.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiedziałem o tym, mam braki na poziomie gimnazjum i z tego forum, wiele dowiaduję się.
> Nie umiałbym pojechać na Słowację
> i mam tak, że nawet jak pojadę, czy pójdę, na spacer do miasta, to robi mi się lęk, że nie wiem co tam jest i trzeba wracać do domu, gdzie bezpiecznie, ale nikt mi nie da na to leków (to znaczy uspokajających) , tak jak tu prosiłem, bo już byłem i dostałem takie, żebym się... no przynajmniej zrozumiałem już, że jestem dla nich, dla Was, gówienkiem.
> A to trzeba mieć - to się chyba nazywa, wzwód łechtaczki → _zdrowie.gazeta.pl/Zdrowie/7,140283,19130040,lechtaczka-czyli-mikropenis-kobiety-jej-rozmiar-temu-przeczy.html_
> też zupełnie nieznane dla mnie zagadnienie. I wtedy kobieta wie, że może mieć z takim mężczyzną przyjemność powiązaną w zasadzie z życiem przy nim, raczej nie zdecyduje się na kogoś nie nadającego się na ojca i to podobno zależy trochę od jej 'cyklu' - również nic nie wiem o tym, a mądrzę się o hormonach w młodym wieku i ówczesnej moralności. Jak moja seksualność wyglądała w wieku autorki pytania i trochę starszym, to się kwalifikuje na zakład psychiatryczny co robiłem, mam na myśli formy masturbacji. Jeśli nie mogę zachować się z twarzą przy Was, to chociaż dam taki wpis.


Weź GOŚCIU spadaj z tego forum bo bredzisz .Nie wiem na czym jedziesz ale zmień dilera .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam całe opakowanie artroteku chetnie odsprzedam 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Liczyłam na miłe odpowiedzi z waszej strony ale widocznie się przeliczyłam . Nawet zapytać nie można bo już problem ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zazylam arthrotec 50 + 0,2 mg od 17 wzięłam ich 9 . 4 dopochwowo 2 pod język a 3 polknelam a dalej po za bólem krzyży i lekkiego bólu podbrzusza nic sie nie dzieje.  Miala któraś tak a jednak sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie dziewczyny w tej dramatycznej sytuacji. Kto jest przed?Kto jest po ? Opisujcie swoje historie ! Może będzie łatwiej może poczuje wsparcie z waszej strony  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powinnaś mieć ich 12. 3 dawki co 3 godziny po 4 tabletki każda dawka. Po 2 dawce przeważnie jest już krwawienie czasem dopiero przy 3. Przewertowalam prawie całe to forum więc już na pamięć znam zastosowanie gorzej z praktyką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opisz co się u Ciebie dzieje jakie masz objawy ? W którym tyg jesteś?skąd wzięłaś Art i za ile?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do pytania może jeszcze się rozkręcić minęły dopiero 4 godziny.artrotek działa nawet kilka dni po wzięciu dawki.nie które poprawiają drugi raz i jest ok nie które 3 razy ważne żeby poskutkowało. Jak masz jeszcze to odczekać ż 3 godz i weź resztę jak już i tak źle dawkowalas wszystkie naraz się nie bierze tylko co 3 godz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę poprosić link do tematu gdzie jest mowa o dawkowaniu i opisach dziewczyn ? Na masz wybór ciężko znaleźć mi konkrety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś mało tu nas. Gdzie są jeszcze fora gdzie można znaleźć coś na ten temat? Czy można znaleźć uczciwą osobę która sprzeda od Wow oryginalne tabletki czy to już tylko marzenie ściętej głowy? Wiadomo że tamte tabletki są skuteczniejsze od artrotec czy też cytocet. Chciałabym zrobić to raz a porządnie a nie przeżywać katusze kilka razy. Ile teraz przesyłka idzie? Nie mam dużo czasu  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę poprosić link do tematu gdzie jest mowa o dawkowaniu i opisach dziewczyn ? Na masz wybór ciężko znaleźć mi konkrety.


Dział nazywa się nasze akcje oraz drugi, to FAQ, tam masz dawkowanie i wszystkie pytania. Albo napisz wątek, dziewczyny pokierują. Tu się nie da linku wkleić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Coś mało tu nas. Gdzie są jeszcze fora gdzie można znaleźć coś na ten temat? Czy można znaleźć uczciwą osobę która sprzeda od Wow oryginalne tabletki czy to już tylko marzenie ściętej głowy? Wiadomo że tamte tabletki są skuteczniejsze od artrotec czy też cytocet. Chciałabym zrobić to raz a porządnie a nie przeżywać katusze kilka razy. Ile teraz przesyłka idzie? Nie mam dużo czasu


Lepiej od WHW, od nich idzie szybciej. Mi szła sześć dni z sobota i niedziela

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To króciutko ż jakiego województwa jesteś? Paczka zajestreowana ? Jak to przesyłać?Który tydz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności. Wyśle za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To króciutko ż jakiego województwa jesteś? Paczka zajestreowana ? Jak to przesyłać?Który tydz?


Śląskie, 8tydzien, nierejestrowana, nie rozumiem pytania jak przesyłać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotek ! Wysyłka lub osobiscie.tel 661694779

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią z nr 519686509 tabletki miałam na drugi dzień jestem już 3 tygodnie po dziękuję bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Coś mało tu nas. Gdzie są jeszcze fora gdzie można znaleźć coś na ten temat? Czy można znaleźć uczciwą osobę która sprzeda od Wow oryginalne tabletki czy to już tylko marzenie ściętej głowy? Wiadomo że tamte tabletki są skuteczniejsze od artrotec czy też cytocet. Chciałabym zrobić to raz a porządnie a nie przeżywać katusze kilka razy. Ile teraz przesyłka idzie? Nie mam dużo czasu


Ja mam za późno mi przyszły podaj e-mail

----------


## Juz-po

Trzymamy 4 tabletki przez 10 min czyli tak jak wszystkie wiemy.Rdzen wypluwamy.
Powtarzamy po 4 godzinach.
Jak nie zadziała odczekać 48 godz i WŁOŻYĆ 4 tabletki bardzo głęboko do pochwy po tylnej ściance.
Prawdziwe
I sprawdzone
Trzymajcie sie kobitki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymamy 4 tabletki przez 10 min czyli tak jak wszystkie wiemy.Rdzen wypluwamy.
> Powtarzamy po 4 godzinach.
> Jak nie zadziała odczekać 48 godz i WŁOŻYĆ 4 tabletki bardzo głęboko do pochwy po tylnej ściance.
> Prawdziwe
> I sprawdzone
> Trzymajcie sie kobitki


Dawkowanie to 3x4 tabletki na TRZYDZIEŚCI minut a nie na 10

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Śląskie nie jest zagrożone?Bo kujawsko pomorskie tak i tu jest problem. Czy niezarejestrowana nie przechodzi przez celników i dlatego idzie szybciej i nie ma problemu z dostarczeniem paczki ? Czy po prostu fart ż ta szybkością? Bo nie które po 2 /3 tyg czekały Bo trochę o tym czytałam że lepiej właśnie od woh niż Wow bo idzie szybciej i są wtedy w woreczku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba mieć walutowe konto i przesłać w euro? Wydaje mi się to wszystko tam skomplikowane . Ze też w Polsce nie ma dostępu do tych tabletek to jest chory kraj  nie zrozumie ten kto znajdzie się w takiej podbramkowej sytuacji. Ten strach i bezradność. Będę się i tak uratowała cytotec ale nie wiem czy jest skuteczniejszy od artrotec. Jeszcze nie mam sprawdzonych tabletki a tutaj są zapewne 90%oszustów ehh... girlnieed mają podobno "zestaw " szkoda tylko ze ru to nie ru tylko sam cytotec pal lich dobre i to sprawdzonu gdyby nie cena 400 zł a nie daj boże nie pomoże. Szkoda że wszystko jest na receptę ż dostaniemy tabletek też problem bo kurierzy do 16 i mnie nie ma więc nawet paczki odebrać nie mam jak. Mam dość tego wszystkiego. Ps chciałam podziękować za podanie nazw wątków na forum masz wybór dużo mi to dało czytam od wczoraj więcej wiem. Mimo to jestem tak połamaną że nie mam siły na kolejne kroki w tym kierunku czuje jakby mnie ta sytuacja nie dotyczyła jest taka nie realna....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Śląskie nie jest zagrożone?Bo kujawsko pomorskie tak i tu jest problem. Czy niezarejestrowana nie przechodzi przez celników i dlatego idzie szybciej i nie ma problemu z dostarczeniem paczki ? Czy po prostu fart ż ta szybkością? Bo nie które po 2 /3 tyg czekały Bo trochę o tym czytałam że lepiej właśnie od woh niż Wow bo idzie szybciej i są wtedy w woreczku


Woh?  Chodzi ci o WHW? Dla nich nie ma znaczenia, jakie województwo, wysyłają wszędzie z ominięciem celników.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIE ARTHROTEC ZA POBRANIEM  mirram79@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie o to mi chodziło. To świętuje bo się bałam że będą problemy. To w taki razie czemu nie które bo tyle czekają od Wow nie wiedzą o tym czy Co? Można na poczcie odebrać czy listonosz przynosi paczkę? I trzeba mieć konto walutowe i wpłacić w euro przelew?

----------


## J.P

Nikt nie wytrzyma 30 min ,jamę ustna mozna sobie poparzyć.
Po 10-15 min całkowicie sie rozpuszcza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam za późno mi przyszly za pobraniem może być i sprawdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt nie wytrzyma 30 min ,jamę ustna mozna sobie poparzyć.
> Po 10-15 min całkowicie sie rozpuszcza


Ja tez trzymalam 10minut bo dłużej nie dalabym rady.Piekło jak diabli!!Trzy dawki co trzy hodziny po 4szt.Wystarczylo ,poszlo bez problemu.

----------


## J.P

To boli .Zdobadzcie receptę na Aulin albo Nimesil.
Ostatecznie Dexak mozna kupic bez recepty.
Wszystko całkowicie bezpiecznie łączymy z paracetamolem.
Łączące sie ze wszystkimi działającymi!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt nie wytrzyma 30 min ,jamę ustna mozna sobie poparzyć.
> Po 10-15 min całkowicie sie rozpuszcza


oczywiście jest ciężko ale chyba warto wytrzymać niż ma się nie udać i robić ten zabieg po 3-4 razy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny tu znowu ja, niestety obeszło się bez trucia...wczoraj dostałam strasznych bóli, skrzepów byłam znów na usg i mimo dużej ilości krwi serduszko biło (6tydz.) jednak dziś koło 8:00 wyleciała ze mnie galaretka przezroczysta z ogromnym skrzepem... poroniłam naturalnie ze stresu, płaczu. Każdy zmuszał i namawiał do aborcji, ja jedyna nei chcaiałam tego zrobić i koniec końców cieszę się że nie przyłożyłam do tego ręki i mogę spać spokojnie.. mam nadzieje że wszystkim wam się uda jednak mnie zabolało to psychicznie i fizycznie...nie wiem jak po zażyciu leków ale przy naturalnym poronieniu naprawdę nigdy, ale to nigdy nie czułam takiego bólu. Skurcze były niewyobrażalne i krwawiłam ciurkiem... mimo że mam 20 lat czuję smutek i żal że nie uzyskałam od nikogo wsparcia nawet narzeczonego.. trzymajcie sie ! ja tymczasem zrobię betę i usg pod koniec tygodnia gdy do siebie dojdę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oczywiście jest ciężko ale chyba warto wytrzymać niż ma się nie udać i robić ten zabieg po 3-4 razy...


Po 10 min juz nic sie nie wchłonie,zostaje sam diklofenac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 10 min juz nic sie nie wchłonie,zostaje sam diklofenac


Ja trzymałam pierwsza dawkę 30 minut i prawie się nie rozpuściły, więc to chyba kwesta śliny. A pieką rdzenie, można je wyciągnąć wcześniej i nic nie pali, tylko smak kredy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej mam opakowanie artroteku cale nie otwierane odsprzedam .Wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzaniem.792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Poszukujesz informacji? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie pilnie Arthrotec Oświęcim i okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aleksandra mol ul kwiatowa 12 a kod 06_440 sobokleszcz  tel 502895357

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aleksandra mol ul kwiatowa 12 a kod 06_440 sobokleszcz  tel 502895357


No i prawidłowo że straszy policją, bo pomoc w aborcji jest karalna. I ujawnianie czyichś danych osobowych też....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt. Kupiłam 2 opakowania w aptece na receptę i jedno nie jest mi potrzebne (posiadam tez paragon).
Jest to mocniejsza i bardziej pewna wersja Arthrotecu.
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
Pozdrawim
Tel 733 668 754
Cena:  200 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt. Kupiłam 2 opakowania w aptece na receptę i jedno nie jest mi potrzebne (posiadam tez paragon).
> Jest to mocniejsza i bardziej pewna wersja Arthrotecu.
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty
> Pozdrawim
> Tel 733 668 754
> Cena:  200 zł


Ani mocniejsza, ani bardziej pewna. Zawiera tyle samo Misoprostolu co zwykły Arthrotec, czyli 200 mcg. Różnią się tylko ilością diclofenaku w rdzeniu, ale to nie ma znaczenia, bo te rdzenie i tak się wypluwa. Więc nie wprowadzaj w błąd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ani mocniejsza, ani bardziej pewna. Zawiera tyle samo Misoprostolu co zwykły Arthrotec, czyli 200 mcg. Różnią się tylko ilością diclofenaku w rdzeniu, ale to nie ma znaczenia, bo te rdzenie i tak się wypluwa. Więc nie wprowadzaj w błąd.


Gdzie możliwy odbiór?

----------


## Marta.art

Witam serdecznie
Sprzedam oryginalny Arthrotec. Kupiłam w aptece na legalną receptę przepisaną na poronienie zatrzymane przy obumarłej ciąży. Na taki rozwój wydarzeń nie miałam wpływu , natomiast nie zdecydowałam się ze strachu na zastosowanie w domu i czekam finalnie na zabieg w szpitalu.
Jeżeli komuś potrzebny lek w jakimkolwiek celu to sprzedam. Jedną tabletkę wyjęłam z ciekawości, ale włożyłam z powrotem do blistra. Tabletka jak tabletka. Biała i duża. Tyle. Czytałam tu na forach o różnych dawkowaniach, ale lekarze mówią, że to trzeba zaaplikować po prostu 2 dopochwowo co 6h... moźe to w moim wypadku obumarłej ciąży, ale tylko o tym piszę, bo 3 opinie były takie same, a dość dobrzy ginekolodzy. 
Proszę pisać w razie czego na maila : marta.art@poczta.fm. Z góry mówię, że kto pierwszy temu sprzedam, bo nie jestem żadną dystrybutorką i mam jedno opakowanie.
Cena to 200 zł plus wysyłka. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty w Krakowie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw whw w blistrach, odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy lub okollic. Cena równowartość 74Euro - 300zł. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Beta po 3 tygodniach odzakończenie krwawienia poronnego wynosi 220 myślicie ze wszystko ok ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zna ktoś pana z aborcja.cz oraz z numeru 736831808 ru dał w torebce dealerce białe bez napisów okrągłe. Nie wiem co myslec:/ spotyka sie osobiście...


Czesc i co z tym panem co dal ci ta tabletke w dilerce?

----------


## Szok12

Witam co sadzicie o stronie girlinneed? Po zarzyciu ich zestawu krwawie 2mies z przerwami czy ktoras z was miala tak dlugie krwawienie?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No i prawidłowo że straszy policją, bo pomoc w aborcji jest karalna. I ujawnianie czyichś danych osobowych też....


Pojebany trolu !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam co sadzicie o stronie girlinneed? Po zarzyciu ich zestawu krwawie 2mies z przerwami czy ktoras z was miala tak dlugie krwawienie?????


To oszuści, na pewno nie mają oryginalnego Mifepristone. Sprawdziłas w ogóle czy aborcja się powiodła?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta po 3 tygodniach odzakończenie krwawienia poronnego wynosi 220 myślicie ze wszystko ok ?


A pierwsza jaka była?

----------


## Szok12

Skad pani sadzi ze oszusci? Prosze powiedziec cos wiecej jesli tylko pani wie... ja jestem zalamana niby testy negatywne ale skad tak dlugie krawienie. Zestaw byl w orginalnych blistarch cycotec 12+1

----------


## Kajaxx12xxx

Podobnie jak pani wyzej skorzystalam z girlinneed 12+1 cena zestawu 440zl. Przebiegalo jak opisywali duzo krwi skrzepy ale doszlam do siebie po 2dniach gorszy problem ze mija 11tydz od zabiegu a ja z przerwami krawie i plamie. I ponawia pytanie dlaczego trwa tak to dlugo? Czy mozliwe ze macica tyle sie oczyszcza bylam w 5tyg ciazy. Prosze o wszystkie rady

----------


## Gajaxxx777

Co sadzicie jak po 4tyg od poronienia pojawia sie na tescie bardzo blada wrecz nie widoczna kreka?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobnie jak pani wyzej skorzystalam z girlinneed 12+1 cena zestawu 440zl. Przebiegalo jak opisywali duzo krwi skrzepy ale doszlam do siebie po 2dniach gorszy problem ze mija 11tydz od zabiegu a ja z przerwami krawie i plamie. I ponawia pytanie dlaczego trwa tak to dlugo? Czy mozliwe ze macica tyle sie oczyszcza bylam w 5tyg ciazy. Prosze o wszystkie rady


Rada jest taka, żeby iść do lekarza. Nie sprawdzimy przez internet, co się dzieje w macicy

----------


## Kajaxx12xxx

Moze to glupie ale boje sie isc do lekarza mam traume i zle przezycia ze szpitalami... tego nie zrozumie ktos kto nie przezyl dlatego szukam tu jakies odpowiedzi osoby bedacej w podobnej sytuacje. No zalamana tym krawieniem  :Frown:  ale od 4dni spokoj. Moze to mial tak dlugo trwac a w moim przypadku a potem zwyczajnie pojawil sie okres. Jesli ktos cos dorzuci do watku bede wdziewczna. I jakis opinie o girlinneed mile widziane

----------


## Takobieta12xxxx

Witam i dolaczam sie do watku czy cycoteh z girlinneed dziala???? Czy komus nie udalo sie jednak z zestawem od nich? Wszystko wyglada wiarygodnie jak women of web. Cena 400 z hakiem daje do myslenia ze to nie bubel noi wylali zdjecia blistry sa orginalne. Co wy na to pomozcie ocenic czy zaufac girlinneed????

----------


## Olgaxxx88888

Kobiety jak brac lepiej cycoteh dopochwowo czy pod jezyk???? Wg instrukcji pod jezyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje Art. W miarę tanio to bardzo ważne liczy się czas ewakos1990@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Madraxxx

Zamow z girlinneed w 2dni masz

----------


## Maja8xix8

Zamow z girlinneed 2dni przesylka 440zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam i dolaczam sie do watku czy cycoteh z girlinneed dziala???? Czy komus nie udalo sie jednak z zestawem od nich? Wszystko wyglada wiarygodnie jak women of web. Cena 400 z hakiem daje do myslenia ze to nie bubel noi wylali zdjecia blistry sa orginalne. Co wy na to pomozcie ocenic czy zaufac girlinneed????


Jedyne co możesz od nich dostać to cytotec. To to sama substancja czynna, co w Arthroteku, czyli 200 mcg Misoprostolu. Szanse na powodzenie masz jakieś 60-70 %. Sama sobie odpowiedz czy warto wywalać tyle kasy. Może uda ci się załatwić receptę na Arthrotec, kupisz go w aptece za ok 50 zł. Albo rozważyć zestaw z womenhelp.org, nasz większa pewność że się powiedzie.

----------


## Gosiaaaam

Czy komus tutaj na forum udalo sie pelne poronienie z samym cycocetem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie kupujcie Cytotec bo on jest malo skuteczny. zdecydowanie bardziej skuteczny jest Arthrotec 90% skutecznosci a po tym Cytotek sa straszne bole

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Beatka29lok

Przeciec Cycotec to to samo co Arthrotec. W szpitalu sie go dostaje na poronienie wywolane i wielu krajach gdzie staraczaja jedynie 4tab a u nas kobiety faszeruja sie nawet 20stotam. Wiec jak ma nie zadzialac taka konska dawka dodatkowo kiedy plod jest nie duzy bo przewaznie 5-7tyg

----------


## Jagoda4443x

Popieram poprzedniczke bol jest ogromny przy Cycotec-u ja swoj porownam z porodem lub nawet mniej a ciaza byla nisko 6tyg i skrzep tylko 2cm a bol nie milosierny jakby te tabletki w nas rozrywaly na czastki kazda nic krwi w srodku. Chetnie udziele rad jak to bylo i jak posyepowac jesli ktos chce niech pisze na moj watek Jagoda

----------


## Gamber

Czy ktos rzetelnie wkoncu odpowie dlaczego jest cycotec nie skuteczny???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos rzetelnie wkoncu odpowie dlaczego jest cycotec nie skuteczny???


Nie jest nieskuteczny. Ma skuteczność na poziomie 60-70 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie kupujcie Cytotec bo on jest malo skuteczny. zdecydowanie bardziej skuteczny jest Arthrotec 90% skutecznosci a po tym Cytotek sa straszne bole


Bzdura. Wystarczy przeczytać ulotki obu leków. Oba zawierają tyle samo substancji czynnej, czyli Misoprostolu. Dokładnie 200 mcg. Oprócz tego Arthrotec zawiera jeszcze rdzeń z diclofenaku, ale to nie ma znaczenia bo ten rdzeń i tak się wypluwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek wysyłka lub osobiscie.Potrzebujesz zadzwoń 661694779

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności. Wyśle za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 731 309 476

----------


## Begixx88o

Czyli smialo mozna zamawiac i przyjmowac cycotec i napewno da rade??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, szybko potrzebuję odpowiedzi. Znajoma zamówiła Arthrotec z ogłaszamy24 i przyszły do niej tabletki w blistrze z czarnymi napisami i logo a sama tabletka jest bez cyfry w srodku tych czterech liter A (bodajze jest to ilosc diclofenacu). Za tabletki z przesylka zaplacila 200 zł. Co w takim wypadku mozna zrobić? Czy te tabletki sa w takim razie podrobione? Dodam, ze napisy dotyczace daty waznosci sa w jez. wloskim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie wnwwmbdjd

Masz jak zdjecie wyslac tych tabletek z oglaszamy? Odpowiem Ci

----------


## Eeeelkaxxx

Witam ma ktos zdjecie jak wyglada orginalna tab ru 486 czy Mipristonu????? Bo girlinneed wysyla chyba tego podruby wyglada u nich jak nie oznakowany apap

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz jak zdjecie wyslac tych tabletek z oglaszamy? Odpowiem Ci


nie wiem czemu ale nie moge tutaj wrzucic linku, moge prosic o jakis email?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobra chyba dziala, link do zdjec tych wloskich tabletek tutaj: imgur.com/a/etoGZ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli smialo mozna zamawiac i przyjmowac cycotec i napewno da rade??


A czy ty rozumiesz co to znaczy że ma skuteczność na poziomie 60 -70 % ? Pewność daje tylko zestaw poronny z organizacji wow lub WHW, nie żadne tam girinneedy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanynnj

Dzieki za link ale to wlasnie arthrotec/cycotec nie ru386 czyli mifipriston

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 3 opakowania arthotecu prosto z apteki, nie otwarte, zablistrowane za cenę 250 zł/opakowania. Jeżeli obawiasz się oszustwa istnieje możliwość odbioru osobistego we Wrocławiu. 

Więcej informacji pod numerem telefonu : 515 433 464
Jeżeli nie zdąże odebrać to oddzwonie, bądź też prosze o smsa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sory ru486

----------


## Luiza56

Ktos tu chyba rozumy wszystkie pozjadal najmadrzejsza sie znalazla. Wow i girlinneed to podobne organizacje z tym ze wow swiatowa. Noi wow pracuje wiecej osob/lekarze rowniez z tad z nimi lepszy kontakt ale leki poronne maja te same. Pisze bo cos o tym wiem. I najlepszy sposob to skorzystac z ktores z tych organizacji anie nr z ogloszen.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw whw w blistrach 1+8, odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy lub okollic. Cena równowartość 75Euro - 300zł. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktos tu chyba rozumy wszystkie pozjadal najmadrzejsza sie znalazla. Wow i girlinneed to podobne organizacje z tym ze wow swiatowa. Noi wow pracuje wiecej osob/lekarze rowniez z tad z nimi lepszy kontakt ale leki poronne maja te same. Pisze bo cos o tym wiem. I najlepszy sposob to skorzystac z ktores z tych organizacji anie nr z ogloszen.


Hahaha, girinneed organizacja...ale się obsmialam... Zwykła szajka handlarzy żerujących na czyimś nieszczęściu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge. 
Sprawdzone tabl . polskie , zapakowane. 
Wysyłam zdjecie.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge. 
Sprawdzone tabl . polskie , zapakowane. 
Wysyłam zdjecie.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak poznac ze zabieg sie nie udal??? po 3tyg 2 kreski jedna bladziutenka. Zero objawowow juz ciazy typu mdlosci. Bylo ogrom krwi i skrzepy po zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mial ktos nie udany zabieg z cycotec??? I po czym poznalyscie ze sie nie udalo? Jutro robie

----------


## Gosiammm

Z grillneed jest skutecznosc w 100% wiec odpowiem zaiteresowanym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak uprzedzalysmy Cie o cyt ze nie zawsze dziala to sie burzylas ... :/ 
Jak nie zadzialalo to musisz powtorzyc. Tylko juz nie cyt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Girlineed to oszusci ! Wysylacie apap zamiast ru !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja z takim troche nietypowym pytaniem do ktorego tyg testy beda wykrywac ciaze? Ze beda wiarygodne???

----------


## Malinkaaaaa

Ja po zabiegu zrobilam dla pewnosci a moze od tak w 19tyg(bylby) test negatywny ale jestem tez ciekawa wlasciwie do kiedy mozna wierzyc testa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie artroteku .Chetnie odsprzedam wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem w dniu zamowienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponawiam pytanie do ktorego tyg testy mozna robic i wykaza ciaze? Czy np po 12 to juz tylko usg???

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ponawiam pytanie do ktorego tyg testy mozna robic i wykaza ciaze? Czy np po 12 to juz tylko usg???


Test ciążowy wychodzi pozytywny aż do porodu i kilka tygodni po nim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam artrotek cala paczka nie otwierana .Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem.Tanio 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline osoba uczciwa i meretoryczna , sprzedala mi tabletki w przystepnej cenie ktore dostalam po dwoch dniach i bardzo mi pomogly. Podaje namiary jakby ktos potrzebowal pomocy 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam pania Karoline osoba uczciwa i meretoryczna , sprzedala mi tabletki w przystepnej cenie ktore dostalam po dwoch dniach i bardzo mi pomogly. Podaje namiary jakby ktos potrzebowal pomocy 797 650 965


Przestan siebie sama polecac idiotko i nie rob z ludzi debili bo kazdy widzi ze codziennie sobie polecenie piszesz! Brak klientow? Zalosne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje za odpowiedz jestem 12tyg po zabiegu zrobilam test (3 z kolei) chyba dla wlasnej pewnosci bo jestem bardzo przewrazliwiona na punkcie ciazy. Wyszedl negatywnie ale naczytalam sie na forach ze beta spada po 10tyg i juz testy nie wykrywaja i klamia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Reklama dzwignia handlu moze Pani Karolina jak kazdy tu potrzebuje kolejnych osob to normalka. Jednak czy mozna zaufac ludzia z forum to jest pytanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak u was przebiegala sprawa zabiegu z Cytocetem? Bo zastanawiam sie czy cycotec czy arthrotec( choc czytam ze to samo)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj wzielam wszystkie 3 dawki arthrotecu, wystapilo krwawienie ale bardzo skape i sie zmniejsza. Co w takim przypadku robic? Czy to znaczy, ze zabieg sie nie udal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ten sam problem. Nie jestem pewna czy to jest bezpieczny zabieg z tych tabletek. Poradzcie co robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania mi za pozno przyszedl

----------


## Doradzecos

Do dziewczyny ktora wziela 3dawki arthrotecu(niewiem jak tu pod twoim postem pisac) a wiec kiedy robilas zabieg? Jak bralas tabletki? I w ktorym tyg bylas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skad jest pani ktora ma zestaw z wow?

----------


## Majkavvdd

To prawda ru z girlinneed jest podroba. Natomiast cycotec przyslaja orginalny. Sa tu sprzeczne opinie ze dziala slabo a inne ze to to samo co Arthrotec. Zglupiec idzie. Moze podzieli sie ktora kobieta swoim doswiadzeniami z Cytocetem??

----------


## Joanna wrobel

We wczesnym etapie ciazy mysle ze Cytocet zadziala moge sie mylic ale przeciez to Arthrotec nazwy zamienne sklad ten sam. Wydaje mi sie tylko ze Arthrotec jest mocniejszy to tylko moje przypuszczenia ale niebawem zapytam doswiadzonego lekarza ktory jest i ginekologiem i reumatologiem i ma blisko 60 lat wiec nie jedna pacjentke przezyl. Moze moja opinia komus pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skad ma pani takie informacje ze cycotec dziala na poziomie 60-70% nie chodzby by pania urazic ale wszedzie pisza o arto i cyto ze daja blisko 90 % w niskiej ciazy 12yg

----------


## KobietawSieci

owszem badania WHO mówią o wysokiej skuteczności a życie jest życiem

----------


## KobietawSieci

Joanno Wróbel
Artrotek i Cytotek maja taką samą ilość misotprostolu a o niego to chodzi.
Działają tak samo poronnie.

----------


## KobietawSieci

Joanno Wróbel
Artrotek i Cytotek maja taką samą ilość misotprostolu a o niego to chodzi.
Działają tak samo poronnie.

----------


## KobietawSieci

> To prawda ru z girlinneed jest podroba. Natomiast cycotec przyslaja orginalny. Sa tu sprzeczne opinie ze dziala slabo a inne ze to to samo co Arthrotec. Zglupiec idzie. Moze podzieli sie ktora kobieta swoim doswiadzeniami z Cytocetem??


tak to prawda
na blogu maszwybor. net/blog pisałam o tym

----------


## Belarossssa

Nie rozumiem wiecznego sporu na tym forum o arthrotec i cycotec. Osoby tu bardzo mieszaja. Skro wiekoszosc kobiet uznala ze to to samo(widocznie cos o tym musze wiedziec) to po co ktos tu tak miesza i cycotec okresle srodkami nie dzialajacymi. Bo co bo arthrotec sie tu promuje przez handlarzy lewe recepty na masowa skale a ccycotec wysle tylko organizacja...  to zastanowcie sie co wybrac

----------


## Joanna wrobel

Dziekuje ze ktos sie ze mna zgodzil a co do tego sporo jak napisala pani wyzej no to jest coraz weselej na tym forum. Wiec ja odbiegne od tematu i zapytam w ktorym tyg najpozniej ktoras z Pan zdecydowala sie na zabieg? Znam dziewczyne ktora w 17tyg i chyba to juz inna bajka pomimo ze kazda kobieta ma inne objawy i przejscia z tym wydarzeniem ujeme tovtak zyciowym...

----------


## KobietawSieci

na forum Kobiet w Sieci masz takie historie, zdarza się, że kobiety podejmują decyzję bedąc w 20 tygodni
też mają takie prawo

----------


## KobietawSieci

na forum Kobiet w Sieci masz takie historie, zdarza się, że kobiety podejmują decyzję bedąc w 20 tygodni
też mają takie prawo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do dziewczyny ktora wziela 3dawki arthrotecu(niewiem jak tu pod twoim postem pisac) a wiec kiedy robilas zabieg? Jak bralas tabletki? I w ktorym tyg bylas?


To było wczoraj, tabletki bralam 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod jezyk na 30 minut i rdzenie wyplulam. To powinien być 4 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 1 opakowanie z apteki oryginalne 694 432 858. Odsprzedam potrzebującej dziewczynie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos moze mi powiedziec jak wyglada zesraw z wow? Jak wygladaja blistry i tabletki? Jesli sie ktos znajdzie to prosze podac meila a ja wysle zdjecie tak alby jakas dobra dusza potwierdzila, ze to oryginalny zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> na forum Kobiet w Sieci masz takie historie, zdarza się, że kobiety podejmują decyzję bedąc w 20 tygodni
> też mają takie prawo


- - - - - - - - 
Dlaczego wyskauje mi komunikat, ze zostalam zbanowa skoro nigdy nie bylam na tym forum ani tym bardziej nic nie komentowalam?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktos moze mi powiedziec jak wyglada zesraw z wow? Jak wygladaja blistry i tabletki? Jesli sie ktos znajdzie to prosze podac meila a ja wysle zdjecie tak alby jakas dobra dusza potwierdzila, ze to oryginalny zestaw


Wpisz w grafice google ""zestaw a-kare", biało-niebieskie pudełko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> - - - - - - - - 
> Dlaczego wyskauje mi komunikat, ze zostalam zbanowa skoro nigdy nie bylam na tym forum ani tym bardziej nic nie komentowalam?


Napisz maila na administracja@maszwybor.net

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Babkaxxx76

Mam pytanko forumowiczki czy tabletka dzien po ellaone dziala takze zazyta w trakcie owulacji? Niestety robilismy to 1dnia owulacji pekla gumka i zazylam tabletke 20 godz po stosunku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktos cos w temacie ella one???

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ktos cos w temacie ella one???


Co byś chciała wiedzieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ellaone dziala w trakcie owulacji rowniez? Niestety stosunek w dniach plodnych i peknieta prezewatywa

----------


## Karolina :)

Jeśli stosunek miał miejsce w dniu owulacji to jest bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo że doszło do zapłodnienia i tabletka nic już nie pomoże. Najszybciej tak 8-9 dni po zapłodnieniu testy wykażą ciąże.Czy wie pani ilu dniowy był cykl? I w którym dniu cyklu doszło do stosunku?

----------


## stalker8

❧


> _→ medyczka.pl/6tygodniowe-niemowle-57501_


☡


> Napisal stalker8
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Weź GOŚCIU spadaj z tego forum bo bredzisz .Nie wiem na czym jedziesz ale zmień dilera .


❧
⁂


> hej, czytam te posty już 3 dzień od samego początku. mam 20 lat w tym roku 21 i jestem w 3-4 tygodniu ciąży.. nie jestem tym faktem zachwycona ale też to nie będzie koniec świata. nie trafiłabym tu gdyby nie mój chłopak. spotykamy się 2 lata mamy wspólne plany ale ja jestem jego pierwszą dziewczyną i ni jak to się ma do ciąży... powiedział że mam usunąć bardzo boję się tego że kiedyś nie zostanę przez to mamą ale bardzo mnie *rozczarował swoją postawą i z drugiej strony nie wiem czy chce być z takim człowiekiem całe życie...* zupełnie nie wiem co mam zrobić boje się zażyc te leki na samo słowo "łyzeczkowanie" mi słabo chciałam to zrobić za tydzień bo kończy mi się sesja...doradzcie coś 
> S.


Obmyśliłem następującą odpowiedź, myślę, że bęðzie dobra:

Po ewentualnym ☑ ☐ zażyciu spróbujesz może poszukać takiego który nie rozczaruje Cię swoją postawą i zechcesz być z takim człowiekiem całe życie *¿*
▲

----------


## Karolina :)

> Czy ellaone dziala w trakcie owulacji rowniez? Niestety stosunek w dniach plodnych i peknieta prezewatywa


Jesteś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wiem. Byl to 9dzien po okresie. Miesiaczka skanczyla mi sie 1go a feralny stosunek wlasnie 9go lutego. Wiem ze mialam plodne... wczoraj doliczylam ze owulacje ta najbardziej prawdopodobna 8-10. Wiec jak najszybciej gin i ta ellaone. No jestem zalamana i przerazona. Rozne a opinie rowniez ta ze tabletka dziala przed/po i w trakcie owulacji... i mam nadzieje ze tak bedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byl to dokladnie 15 badz 16 dzien cyklu

----------


## stalker8

> Tak wiem. Byl to 9dzien po okresie. Miesiaczka skanczyla mi sie 1go a feralny stosunek wlasnie 9go lutego. Wiem ze mialam plodne... wczoraj doliczylam ze owulacje ta najbardziej prawdopodobna 8-10. Wiec jak najszybciej gin i ta ellaone. No jestem zalamana i przerazona. Rozne a opinie rowniez ta ze tabletka dziala przed/po i w trakcie owulacji... i mam nadzieje ze tak bedzie


→_medyczka.pl/cum-jakie-opinie-60519#post176606_

----------


## Karolina :)

> Byl to dokladnie 15 badz 16 dzien cyklu


A ilu dniowe masz cykle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

28-27.... niewiem dlaczego w pospiechu nie zapytalam lekarki ona tez nie zapytala o cykl. Teraz sobie uswiadomilam ze skoro juz mnie przyjela by to wypisac o 18 w sobote mogla mi zrobic usg i bylo by wiadome z ta owulacja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Test ponoc da wiarygodność po 2tyg po 10dniach beta jedynie boziu czy ktos mial jeszcze tutaj tak skaplikowana sytuacje? Jakies swoje doswiadczenia przedstwi z ta ellaone? Jezli moje komus cos pomoze to jak na mnie tabletka zadziala w ten sposob ze bylam senna lekkie zawroty i ze bralam na noc to zasnelam jak kamien, a dzis(czyli na 2 dzien) bylo mi nie dobrze nudnosci przez pare godz bole krzyza na dole jak przy okresie

----------


## Karolina :)

> 28-27.... niewiem dlaczego w pospiechu nie zapytalam lekarki ona tez nie zapytala o cykl. Teraz sobie uswiadomilam ze skoro juz mnie przyjela by to wypisac o 18 w sobote mogla mi zrobic usg i bylo by wiadome z ta owulacja


Jeśli miałaś 27 cykl to dni płodne przypadają ok 11-15 dnia cyklu,więc istnieje szansa że do zapłodnienia nie doszło bo owulacja by Ci przypadała tak 13 dc jeśli byś miała 28 cykl to dni płodne przypadają 12-16dc a owulacja ok 14dc Może nie doszło do zapłodnienia :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do dziewczyny ktora wziela 3dawki arthrotecu. Czyli zabieg robilas w pt? Jakie mialas skutki po zarzyciu opisz szczegolowo po kazdej dawce? I jak mialas potwierdzona ciaze? Noi najwazniejsze skad mialas tab? Poniewaz mysle ze zdajesz sobie sprawe ze jezeli nie zadzialaly prawidlowo moglas zostac oszukana. Jezeli Ci wygodniej podaj nr tel odezwe sie napewno

----------


## Karolina :)

> Test ponoc da wiarygodność po 2tyg po 10dniach beta jedynie boziu czy ktos mial jeszcze tutaj tak skaplikowana sytuacje? Jakies swoje doswiadczenia przedstwi z ta ellaone? Jezli moje komus cos pomoze to jak na mnie tabletka zadziala w ten sposob ze bylam senna lekkie zawroty i ze bralam na noc to zasnelam jak kamien, a dzis(czyli na 2 dzien) bylo mi nie dobrze nudnosci przez pare godz bole krzyza na dole jak przy okresie


Testy wychodzą już 8-9 dni po zapłodnieniu bo wtedy zagnieżdża się zarodek, tylko trzeba wiedzieć kiedy było zapłodnienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzalam chyba na wszystkich mozliwych stronach biorac i ten dzien w ta i w ta(wiesz o co mi biega) noi pokazuja konkretnie ze owu byla 7 8lub 9 zalezy jak ten dzien dodam badz odejme. Tu jest szkopul ze nie pamietam czy okres zaczal mi sie 25 czy 26stycznia. Wiem ze napewno skanczyl 1go.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pozostaje mi teraz odczekac te 10-14dbi zrobic test bo i tak przeciez nie innego juz nie zdzialam... Ale chyba zwariuje przez te dni. Przeszlam juz swoje co do ciaz i znowu taki traf z ta gumka

----------


## Karolina :)

Tak, rozumiem chodzi Ci o dni płodne.Rozumiem że Ci jest ciężko...ale spróbuj się nie denerwować. A Twój partner wie o Twoim stresie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wie oboje to przezywamy. Ale ponoc stres utrudnia zaplodnienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To teraz ja mam pytanie stosowalas juz tez to ellaone badz srodki poronne?

----------


## Karolina :)

> To teraz ja mam pytanie stosowalas juz tez to ellaone badz srodki poronne?


Nie stosowałam.

----------


## Karolina :)

> To teraz ja mam pytanie stosowalas juz tez to ellaone badz srodki poronne?


Stres również opóźnia miesiączkę, a teraz po elaone trudno powiedzieć kiedy ją będziesz miała.Różnie to bywa u różnych kobiet, czasem cykl wraca do normy po kilku miesiącach. A czemu tak bardzo  boicie się ciąży? Rozumiem że byłaby nie planowana, ale to nie oznacza że nie można by było jej przyjąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyjęty po owulacji, gdy do zapłodnienia już doszło, zatrzyma prawidłowy rozwój błony śluzowej macicy i uniemożliwi w ten sposób implantację (zagnieżdżenie) i rozwój embrionu. To wlasnie wyczytalam. A zagniezdzenie przeciez nastepuje 6-10po stosunku

----------


## Karolina :)

> Przyjęty po owulacji, gdy do zapłodnienia już doszło, zatrzyma prawidłowy rozwój błony śluzowej macicy i uniemożliwi w ten sposób implantację (zagnieżdżenie) i rozwój embrionu. To wlasnie wyczytalam. A zagniezdzenie przeciez nastepuje 6-10po stosunku


Tak to prawda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarka mowila ze norma jest opuznienie okresu tylko do tygodnia potem nie zwlocznie sie zglosic. Wiesz powiem tak ,,temat rzeka" chyba nie na to forum hehe, napisalam wczesniej ze przeszlam z ciazami i mamy obecnie male dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wiec licze i mam taka nadzieje ze tylko najem sie nerwow i stresu

----------


## Karolina :)

> No wiec licze i mam taka nadzieje ze tylko najem sie nerwow i stresu


Życzę Ci aby wszystko było ok :Smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skoro nic nie stosowalas to czemu znalazlas sie na tym forum?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A skoro nic nie stosowalas to czemu znalazlas sie na tym forum?


Bo to dobrze nam znana prolajfica, Karolina, próbuje nas straszyć ogniem piekielnym i nieistniejącym syndromem aborcyjnym, ale my mamy ją gdzieś i robimy aborcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie artroteku.Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki WOW jeszcze nie rozpakowane.
emcopywriter3@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hahah ale ktos ,,milo" podsumowal. Nie czytalam wczesniejszych postow. Czemu taka opinia az o tej Karolinie? Mi w zasadzie dobrze doradzila niczym nie straszyla a wrecz pocieszyla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania arthrotec lub arthrotec forte. 200zł za 12szt. Wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogę opisać stosowanie, objawy itp. bo jakiś czas temu sama stosowałam.. Kontakt 731 309 476 proszę o sms bo mogę być w pracy w wolnej chwili na pewno oddzwonię..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw w wow.

----------


## Słoneczko12345

Jestem po drugiej dawce, pierwsza wzielam o godz drugiej cztery tabl pod jezyk. Druga trzy godz pozniej czyli o siedemnastej. Po pierwszej dawce dostalam krwawienia lekkiego i biegunke. Po drugiej goraczke i ból żołądka. Ale skurczy zero. Czy sie uda ? Zostalo mi jeszcze na jedną dawke.

----------


## stalker8

> Stres również opóźnia miesiączkę, a teraz po elaone trudno powiedzieć kiedy ją będziesz miała.Różnie to bywa u różnych kobiet, czasem cykl wraca do normy po kilku miesiącach. *A czemu tak bardzo  boicie się ciąży?* Rozumiem że byłaby nie planowana, ale to nie oznacza że nie można by było jej przyjąć.


 Bo nie chcą, żeby się okazało, że z maleństwa wyroście ktoś takiego jak ja...?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Bo to dobrze nam znana prolajfica, Karolina, próbuje nas straszyć ogniem piekielnym i nieistniejącym syndromem aborcyjnym, ale my mamy ją gdzieś i robimy aborcje


 A po drugie już pisałem, że w młodym wieku umysłem rządzą inne hormony. Oraz jakie ośrodki w mózgu są powiązane z przyjemnością, odpowiadające za co, tego dowiedziałem niedawno - dzięki temu forum. Ja bardzo żałuję czynów, których dopuściłem się w latach młodzieńczych i wczesnej dorosłości. Niektórzy jednak i tak nie osiągną tego → _pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rozwój_moralny_ → a w ogóle to oczywiście oglądam porno, jestem jebnięty oprócz tego - że chory.
Tymczasem życzenia; już pisałem, że w młodym wieku umysłem rządzą inne hormony; mężczyzna waszych-marzeń ewolucyjnych: → _youtu.be/yahJUX959qk?t=25s_
No, a a z tym wiekiem i hormonami, to jest tak, że jak się pisze, powtarza, mamrocze, nawet to czego się nie rozumie, to się tworzą połączenia w mózgu i dlatego u wierzących naukowcy mówią, że pomaga modlitwa. I twórcy religii to zaobserwowali, dlatego ja tutaj ostatnio piszę w tym dziale mimo że nie wierzę, że może by to była terapia dla mnie, aby stać się lepszym; myślę, że taka Karolina trochę to rozumie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest tu ktoś normalny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak ja. Pytaj smialo. Forum zeszlo chyba na inny tor wiec trzeba przywrocic go

----------


## Pytampytamhhhhh

Jak jest wkoncu z tym ellaone??? Dziala w dni polodne czy nie?? Nurtuje mnie jak poprzedniczke pytanie a Karolina sama przeczyla swoim odpowiedziac odpisujac poprzrzedniczce

----------


## Słoneczko12345

> Jestem po drugiej dawce, pierwsza wzielam o godz drugiej cztery tabl pod jezyk. Druga trzy godz pozniej czyli o siedemnastej. Po pierwszej dawce dostalam krwawienia lekkiego i biegunke. Po drugiej goraczke i ból żołądka. Ale skurczy zero. Czy sie uda ? Zostalo mi jeszcze na jedną dawke.


I jestem po trzeciej dawce i oprocz biegunki i lekkiego krwawienia nic sie nie dzieje. Zostalo mi jeszcze dwie tabletki. Jak myslicie wziąść jeszcze je pod jezyk o 23?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co wogole bralas Sloneczko???

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co wogole bralas Sloneczko???


Art forte. 4 tabl co trzy godz. Wzielam trzy dawki i czwarta to byly dwie tabletki bo tyle mi zostalo i mam lekkie krwawienie do tej pory ale skurczow nie bylo wcale. Musze chyba isc do lekarza i to sprawdzic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec najlepiej 12 tabletek tylko w rozsądnej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiada ktoś zestaw e kare ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam od pani Karoliny Arthrotec ktory bardzo mi pomogł za rozsadna cene. Tabletki dostalam po dwoch dniach i jesli ktos jest w podobnej sytuacji to polecam ta dziewczyne. Podaje namiary Karolina 797 650 695

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Temat: Chciałabyś porozmawiać?
NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sloneczko pojdziesz do lekarza i co powiesz? Jezeli wystapilo krwawienie szansa jest ze sie powidolo ciaza byla nisko 4tydz... zrob sobie bete za 2dni powtorz jesli spada to sie powiodlo. No troche martwi fakt ze ani skurczy ani skrzepow :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sloneczko pojdziesz do lekarza i co powiesz? Jezeli wystapilo krwawienie szansa jest ze sie powidolo ciaza byla nisko 4tydz... zrob sobie bete za 2dni powtorz jesli spada to sie powiodlo. No troche martwi fakt ze ani skurczy ani skrzepow :/


Wlasnie o to chodzi. To byly wlasnie poczatki ale mysle ze cos napewno by sie dzialo. Cos bym czula a tu nic oprocz krwi goraczki i lekkiego krwawienia. A jak zrobic bete ?  Normalnie w labolatorium mi zrobia bez zadnego skoerowania ? Ile to kosztuje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skad bralas arthrotec wogole? Moze ktos zwyczajnie Cie oszukal  :Frown:  hm nie wszedzie bez skierowania w prywatnym laboratorium napewno bez ale drozej a jesli ze skierowaniem chcesz to idz nawet do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu powiedz ze chcesz jak najszybciej ustalic ciaze i potrzebne Ci pewnie 30zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Iloma testami potwierdzalas ciaze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie o to chodzi. To byly wlasnie poczatki ale mysle ze cos napewno by sie dzialo. Cos bym czula a tu nic oprocz krwi goraczki i lekkiego krwawienia. A jak zrobic bete ?  Normalnie w labolatorium mi zrobia bez zadnego skoerowania ? Ile to kosztuje ?


U mnie zadzialal po 3 dniach ale krwaienie male jak przy normalnym okresie tylko normalny okres mialam 5 dni a po tabletkach krwawilam 3 dni i sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Iloma testami potwierdzalas ciaze?


Jednym. Ale jestem w ciąży bo nie mam miesiączki, piersi mnie bolą. Moze pójdę do lekarza on zrobi mi usg i jezeli powie ze jestem w ciąży i powie ze wszystko ok to spróbuję jeszcze raz z art. I nikt mnie nie oszukał. Mialam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki które wiem jak powinny wygladac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jednym. Ale jestem w ciąży bo nie mam miesiączki, piersi mnie bolą. Moze pójdę do lekarza on zrobi mi usg i jezeli powie ze jestem w ciąży i powie ze wszystko ok to spróbuję jeszcze raz z art. I nikt mnie nie oszukał. Mialam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki które wiem jak powinny wygladac


Lekarz w tak wczesnej ciąży może powiedzieć,że jeszcze nie widać pęcherzyka, albo ze jest pęcherzyk, ale nie oceni czy ciąża się rozwija, czy nie,bo na tym etapie nie ma tętna . Badania beta hcg są bardziej miarodajne bo dokładnie pokazują czy ciąża przerwana, czy dalej się rozwija

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadza sie jak najbardziej zrob bete. Dowiedzialam sie i bez skierowanie mozesz zrobic w kazdym lab platnie. Lekarz to 6-7tydz dopiero moze potwierdzic w 100% ciaze. Jest jeszcze szansa ze ty w niej wogole nie bylas sam brak okresu i bol piersi nie swiadczy o ciazy noi 1 test. Zrob teraz jeszcze ze 2 testy pokaza pozytywny idz na bete tak jak mowilam powtorz ja za okolo 3dni spada udalo sie. Nie spada powtorka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mialas objawy ciazowe typu zmeczenie i mdlosci? Bo u mnie tez nie wierzylam temu ze krew nadeszla ale po 3dniach przestalam byc wiecznie zmeczona i przestalo sie chciec wymiotowac lekkie zawroty glowy mialam do tygodnia. I ciaza nisko bo 5tydz myslalam ze za wczesno wykonalam kuracje bo tak tez moze byc :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec najlepiej 12 tabletek tylko w rozsądnej cenie


792904982 pisz lub zadzwon

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie artroteku cale nie otwierane lub 12szt. Mozliwa wysylka z sprawdzeniem 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 792904982 pisz lub zadzwon


Podaj e mail. Nie kazdy chce sie kontaktowac telefonicznie

----------


## umniepowszystkim

Witajcie dziewczyny odsprzedam tanio 4 sztuki art. Data ważnosci 2019 rok. Babeczka przysłała mi 16 chyba na wypadek gdybym zwymiotowała. Obyło się bez, wiec 4 sztuki mi zostały. Poszło gładko i skutecznie. Trafiłam na extra babkę poznaną tutaj, która dużo mi pomogła w tych trudnych chwilach, sama przez to przeszła. Teraz ja chcę się odwdzięczyć jakieś dziewczynie, która nie ma kasy a np.zdobyła już 8 sztuk i potrzebuje 4 do pełnej kuracji. Zapraszam do kontaktu mailowego: kat.pig@interia.pl. Trzymajcie się wszystkie, wiem co czujecie. Będzie dobrze. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 3 opakowania arthotecu prosto z apteki, nie otwarte, zablistrowane za cenę 250 zł/opakowania. Istnieje możliwość odbioru osobistego we Wrocławiu. 

Więcej informacji pod numerem telefonu : 501 370 808
Jeżeli nie zdąże odebrać to oddzwonie, bądź też prosze o smsa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam do sprzedania 3 opakowania arthotecu prosto z apteki, nie otwarte, zablistrowane za cenę 250 zł/opakowania. Istnieje możliwość odbioru osobistego we Wrocławiu. 
> 
> Więcej informacji pod numerem telefonu : 501 370 808
> Jeżeli nie zdąże odebrać to oddzwonie, bądź też prosze o smsa.


Chyba Cie pojebalo. Tutaj opakowanie mozna kupic za 140 juz z wysylką takze wypad oszuście. Wyganiajmy takich zdzierców !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie dziewczyny odsprzedam tanio 4 sztuki art. Data ważnosci 2019 rok. Babeczka przysłała mi 16 chyba na wypadek gdybym zwymiotowała. Obyło się bez, wiec 4 sztuki mi zostały. Poszło gładko i skutecznie. Trafiłam na extra babkę poznaną tutaj, która dużo mi pomogła w tych trudnych chwilach, sama przez to przeszła. Teraz ja chcę się odwdzięczyć jakieś dziewczynie, która nie ma kasy a np.zdobyła już 8 sztuk i potrzebuje 4 do pełnej kuracji. Zapraszam do kontaktu mailowego: kat.pig@interia.pl. Trzymajcie się wszystkie, wiem co czujecie. Będzie dobrze. Powodzenia


Zwymiotowala ? Przecież bierzesz pod jezyk bobo ma to sie wchlanac po przez śluzówki a nie jesz tego. Albo dopochwowo takze tym bardziej wymioty nie mają nic do tego. Jeżeli trzymasz pod językiem az sie rozpusci a pozniej zwymiotujesz to sie nic nie dzieje bo to sie mialo przez śluzówki wchłonąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podaj dane na ta babka potrzebny pelen zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mialas objawy ciazowe typu zmeczenie i mdlosci? Bo u mnie tez nie wierzylam temu ze krew nadeszla ale po 3dniach przestalam byc wiecznie zmeczona i przestalo sie chciec wymiotowac lekkie zawroty glowy mialam do tygodnia. I ciaza nisko bo 5tydz myslalam ze za wczesno wykonalam kuracje bo tak tez moze byc :/


Chyba sie nie udalo. Piersi wydają sie byc bardsiej nabrzmiałe. Potrzebuje następne opakowanie arth. Jest tu jakas dobra duszyczka która odsprzeda po w miare normalnej cenie ? Musze szybko skończyć to co zaczelam bo pierwszą kuracja moglam uszkodzic płód. Jestem na skraju wytrzymania nerwowego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba sie nie udalo. Piersi wydają sie byc bardsiej nabrzmiałe. Potrzebuje następne opakowanie arth. Jest tu jakas dobra duszyczka która odsprzeda po w miare normalnej cenie ? Musze szybko skończyć to co zaczelam bo pierwszą kuracja moglam uszkodzic płód. Jestem na skraju wytrzymania nerwowego


Hej, zostało mi 12 tabletek arthrotec, pisz 12345magda@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zdążyłam 12 tablet C...
Po pierwszych 4 ból brzucha dreszcze biegunka i przy załatwianiu poleciała krew .
Skurcze były cały czas. Po  kolejnych 4 tabletkach te same objawy tylko skurcze bardziej silniejsze. Przy załatwianiu było chlupnięcie do toalety nie załważylam czy to to.
Ostatnie 4 skurcze biegunka i coraz mniej krwawienia.
Dodam że to 5/6 tydzień.  Wieczorem prawie nic już nie leciało. Dzisiaj rano poleciało trochę krwi i lekkie brązowe upławy. Czy mogło sie udać. ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba sie nie udalo. Piersi wydają sie byc bardsiej nabrzmiałe. Potrzebuje następne opakowanie arth. Jest tu jakas dobra duszyczka która odsprzeda po w miare normalnej cenie ? Musze szybko skończyć to co zaczelam bo pierwszą kuracja moglam uszkodzic płód. Jestem na skraju wytrzymania nerwowego


Piersi to nie potwierdzenie. Ja miałam nabrzmiałe i bolące przez 10 dni po poronieniu, a widziałam zarodek, więc wiedziałam że się udało. Robiłaś badania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba sie nie udalo. Piersi wydają sie byc bardsiej nabrzmiałe. Potrzebuje następne opakowanie arth. Jest tu jakas dobra duszyczka która odsprzeda po w miare normalnej cenie ? Musze szybko skończyć to co zaczelam bo pierwszą kuracja moglam uszkodzic płód. Jestem na skraju wytrzymania nerwowego


Arthrotec nie ma działania uszkadzającego rozwijające się dziecko.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wygladal zarodek? I ktory byl to tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj zdążyłam 12 tablet C...
> Po pierwszych 4 ból brzucha dreszcze biegunka i przy załatwianiu poleciała krew .
> Skurcze były cały czas. Po  kolejnych 4 tabletkach te same objawy tylko skurcze bardziej silniejsze. Przy załatwianiu było chlupnięcie do toalety nie załważylam czy to to.
> Ostatnie 4 skurcze biegunka i coraz mniej krwawienia.
> Dodam że to 5/6 tydzień.  Wieczorem prawie nic już nie leciało. Dzisiaj rano poleciało trochę krwi i lekkie brązowe upławy. Czy mogło sie udać. ?


Mysle ze tak. Wszystko wyglada ze przebieglo prawidlowo. Ktory to byl tydzien?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec nie ma działania uszkadzającego rozwijające się dziecko.


A zrobilas ta bete? Jak pisalam inaczej tego nie sprawdzisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Piersi to nie potwierdzenie. Ja miałam nabrzmiałe i bolące przez 10 dni po poronieniu, a widziałam zarodek, więc wiedziałam że się udało. Robiłaś badania?


Jak wygladal zarodek??? Pytam by ocenic czy to nie byl zwykly skrzep jak nawet przy okresie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wygladal zarodek??? Pytam by ocenic czy to nie byl zwykly skrzep jak nawet przy okresie


No jak zarodek. Ręce nogi głowa, czarne oczko. Tylko ja byłam w 10 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mysle ze tak. Wszystko wyglada ze przebieglo prawidlowo. Ktory to byl tydzien?


 Ok 5/6 Dzisiaj rano znów krwawienie.

----------


## Słoneczko12345

Juz jestem ! Bylam wczoraj u lekarza bo nie moglam juz wytrzymać tej niepewności. Zrobil mi usg. Widac na nim pęcherzyk, ale pusty. Bez zarodka. Powiedzial ze zarodka nie widac bo to wczesna ciąża i zeby przyjsc za tydzien i sprawdzimy czy cos z tego bedzie. Moze to byc najdalej 5 tydz albo mniej. Nie wiem. Mysle ze zarodek juz sie nie pojawi bo mi wypadl ostatnio pomimo braku skurczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niechciana ciąża, aborcja- chcę pomóc
kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No jak zarodek. Ręce nogi głowa, czarne oczko. Tylko ja byłam w 10 tygodniu


Ooo rany  :Frown:  lepiej nie wiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz jestem ! Bylam wczoraj u lekarza bo nie moglam juz wytrzymać tej niepewności. Zrobil mi usg. Widac na nim pęcherzyk, ale pusty. Bez zarodka. Powiedzial ze zarodka nie widac bo to wczesna ciąża i zeby przyjsc za tydzien i sprawdzimy czy cos z tego bedzie. Moze to byc najdalej 5 tydz albo mniej. Nie wiem. Mysle ze zarodek juz sie nie pojawi bo mi wypadl ostatnio pomimo braku skurczy


Moglas miec puste jajo. Lub ciaza biochemiczna. Dolegliwosci jak u normalnej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok 5/6 Dzisiaj rano znów krwawienie.


Ja krawilalam z przerwami 11tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam orginslne tabletki zakupione w aptece  668 173 122

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec lub arthrotec forte. 200zł za 12szt. Wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogę opisać stosowanie, objawy itp. bo jakiś czas temu sama stosowałam. Kontakt 731 309 476 proszę o sms bo mogę być w pracy w wolnej chwili na pewno oddzwonię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja krawilalam z przerwami 11tyg


I jak nadal krawisz? Bralas cycotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 2 blistry arthrotec oraz 3 blistry cytotec. Ważne do połowy przyszłego roku. Polska dystrybucja. Preferuję odbiór osobisty na Śląsku. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt 503660063.

Cena to 150zl za blister do negocjacji gdyż dwa blistry są uszkodzone i brak jest kolejno jednej i dwóch tabletek. Proszę o kontakt na pewno się dogadamy.

Do pełnego zabiegu potrzebne jest około 9-12 tabletek przyjmowanych po 3-4, 3 razy w odstępach 2-3h.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam kupiony w aptece 694 432 858

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456 - 
Polecam . bardzo pomocna osoba i jako jedyna zgodzila sie na odbiur osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456 - 
Polecam . bardzo pomocna osoba i jako jedyna zgodzila sie na odbiur osobisty.

----------


## stalker8

> Bo nie chcą, żeby się okazało, że z maleństwa wyroście ktoś takiego jak ja...? 
> 
>  A po drugie już pisałem, że w młodym wieku umysłem rządzą inne hormony. Oraz jakie ośrodki w mózgu są powiązane z przyjemnością, odpowiadające za co, tego dowiedziałem niedawno - dzięki temu forum. Ja bardzo żałuję czynów, których dopuściłem się w latach młodzieńczych i wczesnej dorosłości. Niektórzy jednak i tak nie osiągną tego → _pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rozwój_moralny_ → a w ogóle to oczywiście oglądam porno, jestem jebnięty oprócz tego - że chory.
> Tymczasem życzenia; już pisałem, że w młodym wieku umysłem rządzą inne hormony; mężczyzna waszych-marzeń ewolucyjnych: → _youtu.be/yahJUX959qk?t=25s_
> No, a a z tym wiekiem i hormonami, to jest tak, że jak się pisze, powtarza, mamrocze, nawet to czego się nie rozumie, to się tworzą połączenia w mózgu i dlatego u wierzących naukowcy mówią, że pomaga modlitwa. I twórcy religii to zaobserwowali, dlatego ja tutaj ostatnio piszę w tym dziale mimo że nie wierzę, że może by to była terapia dla mnie, aby stać się lepszym; myślę, że taka Karolina trochę to rozumie.


***



> Napisal Nie zarejestrowany
> 
> 
> Jak wygladal zarodek??? Pytam by ocenic czy to nie byl zwykly skrzep jak nawet przy okresie
> 
> 
> No jak zarodek. Ręce nogi głowa, czarne oczko. Tylko ja byłam w 10 tygodniu


cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/ImHpHLS55WL5rj3J0YVKqFaKIwo=/85x0:1014x619/920x613/filters:focal(85x0:1014x619):format(webp)/cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/45722358/giger.0.0.jpg

Zmieniłem dziś pogląd, wolałbym żeby się w tym kraju rodziło jak najmniej dzieci, mniej ludzi żyło, wtedy miałbym lepiej, łatwiej, albo dla kogo się starać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do sprzedania 2 opakowania tabletek arthrotec prosto z apteki, zalecany odibór osobisty we Wrocławiu. Istnieje możliwość wysyłki. Odpowiem na wszelakie pytania i podeśle linki do stron, które opisują dokładnie przeprowadzenie zabiegu. Cena za opakowaie 250 zł, zawiera 20 tabletek po 50 mg misoprostolu na jedną tabletke.

Kontakt : 515 433 464

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ***
> 
> 
> cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/ImHpHLS55WL5rj3J0YVKqFaKIwo=/85x0:1014x619/920x613/filters:focal(85x0:1014x619):format(webp)/cdn.vox-cdn.coym/uploads/chorus_image/image/45722358/giger.0.0.jpg
> 
> Zmieniłem dziś pogląd, wolałbym żeby się w tym kraju rodziło jak najmniej dzieci, mniej ludzi żyło, wtedy miałbym lepiej, łatwiej, albo dla kogo się starać.


Co tu kurr ma byc???!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ellaone w plodne? Jaka ma skutecznosc? Ktos cos????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla osób potrzebujących posiadam profesjonalne leki służące aborcji farmakologicznej.
Wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed opłatą.
Nie pobieram zaliczek ani przedpłat !!!
Wysyłka kraj i zagranica.
Leki dobierane indywidualnie po wadze, tygodniu ciąży, wieku, chorobach itp
Przeprowadzam również zabiegi mechaniczne po dostarczeniu kompletu badań czyli ucho serca, echo serca wysiłkowe,
badania z moczu i krwi.
Zainteresowane kobiety proszę o kontakt podczas rozmowy wszystko wyjaśnię oraz wytłumaczę
575*893*965

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Na życzenie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne le'ki, tanio

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam betę hcg 2 dni po proszkach  wyszło 4295 to był 5/6 tydzień.  Jutro mam wyniki drugiej.  Oby spadło.  Powoli dostaje schizy że się nie udało. 
I jeszcze jedno piersi.  Cały czas są wrażliwe na dotyk i wydają się takie nabrzmiałe.
Po jakim czasie wracaja do normalności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 8 tabletek w przystępnej cenie. Proszę o kontakt SMS 720-784-504, w miarę możliwości oddzwonię w wolnej chwili.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam betę hcg 2 dni po proszkach  wyszło 4295 to był 5/6 tydzień.  Jutro mam wyniki drugiej.  Oby spadło.  Powoli dostaje schizy że się nie udało. 
> I jeszcze jedno piersi.  Cały czas są wrażliwe na dotyk i wydają się takie nabrzmiałe.
> Po jakim czasie wracaja do normalności.


Oj powiem Ci, ze to roznie.Niektóre dziewczyny juz po tygodniu czuly sie dobrze ja natomias meczylam sie jakieś dwa ,dwa i pol tygodnia.Spokojnie napewno sie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec - 200zł za 12szt. Wysyłka może być za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogę opisać stosowanie, objawy itp. bo jakiś czas temu sama używałam. Kontakt 731 309 476 proszę o sms bo mogę być w pracy w wolnej chwili na pewno oddzwonię.

----------


## stalker8

medyczka.pl/arthrotec-na-poronienie-25738/983#post176924 - ten i poprzednie wpisy w tym dziale, to rezultat stanów psychotycznych, akurat przy zaostrzeniu objawów fizycznych, właśnie dzisiaj to jako kolejne zrozumiałem. Unikać tego co wzbudza emocje, tracę wtedy nad sobą kontrolę, czego dałem tu dobitny przykład; myślę, że przydałyby się i leki (-leki), i jednak nie wychodzić z domu, do pracy ani w inne miejsca, gdzie w kontakcie z ludźmi zaczynam przejawiać zdradzające moją skłonność zachowania - i potem cierpię, bo ludzie tego nie znoszą, odpłacają po prostu za moje świrowanie. I tak jak pisałem - korzystną dla mnie formą bycia z ludźmi są chyba przejażdżki autobusem i powrót po kilku godzinach z nieodległego miasta.  Jak to zrobić, bo boję się jednak co dalej ze mną będzie i dlatego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stalker, czy twój lekarz wie, że tu piszesz??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy arthrotec zadziała w 9 tygodniu ciąży? Proszę o szczegóły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy arthrotec zadziała w 9 tygodniu ciąży? Proszę o szczegóły.


Powinien. Wyliczony od okresu czy przez lekarza 9tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj powiem Ci, ze to roznie.Niektóre dziewczyny juz po tygodniu czuly sie dobrze ja natomias meczylam sie jakieś dwa ,dwa i pol tygodnia.Spokojnie napewno sie udało.


Daj znac jak wyszla. Bedzie dobrze mi tez dlugo sie trzymaly objawy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stalker, czy twój lekarz wie, że tu piszesz??


A jesli wie to co mu zrobi? Przeciez to nie nienormalne to forum nie na jego schizy sa inne niech sie tam udziela z popaprancami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co brac lepiej cycotec czy arthrotec???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyliczona od okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co brac lepiej cycotec czy arthrotec???


Nie ma znaczenia. Ta sama substancja czynna, czyli 200 mcg Misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy arthrotec zadziała w 9 tygodniu ciąży? Proszę o szczegóły.


Sam Arthrotec to ok 70 % szans

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie to popieprzone. Ja czekam na samoistne poronienie 3 ciąży, przeryczalam cały tydzień odkąd się dowiedziałam, że dzidziuś się nie rozwija i słabo bije mu serce. Z pierwszym dzieckiem byłam panną, bez kasy i na studiach urodziłam i dziękuję Bogu, że nawet nie pomyślałam inaczej, teraz nie mogę mieć dzieci. Nie oceniam Was. Ale jakie to niesprawiedliwe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A 4 tygodniowa ciążę da się usunąć i Arthrotec zadziała ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec jest bardzo skuteczny i z pewnoscia zadziała. Ja zamowiłam Arthrotec od p.Karoliny i okazał sie bardzo skuteczny. Do tabletek dolaczony był paragon zakupu wiec wszystko orginalne i bezpieczne do tego skuteczne. Jesli ktos szuka pewnego zródla to polecam p.Karoline 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A 4 tygodniowa ciążę da się usunąć i Arthrotec zadziała ?


Zadziala napewno .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zaczelam dawkowanie arthrotecu 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod jezyk, łącznie "zjadlam" 12. Nie czulam mocnych skurczow, byly dosyc lekkie. Dzis rano przestraszona wzielam kolejne 4 i zaraz biorę kolejne, mialam tylko nieduze plamienie. Czy ktos moze mi pomoc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj zaczelam dawkowanie arthrotecu 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod jezyk, łącznie "zjadlam" 12. Nie czulam mocnych skurczow, byly dosyc lekkie. Dzis rano przestraszona wzielam kolejne 4 i zaraz biorę kolejne, mialam tylko nieduze plamienie. Czy ktos moze mi pomoc?


Zdarza sie ,ze dziala z opóźnieniem .A wypadlo cos podczas tych skurczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj zaczelam dawkowanie arthrotecu 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod jezyk, łącznie "zjadlam" 12. Nie czulam mocnych skurczow, byly dosyc lekkie. Dzis rano przestraszona wzielam kolejne 4 i zaraz biorę kolejne, mialam tylko nieduze plamienie. Czy ktos moze mi pomoc?


Staraj sie duzo ruszać,przysiady ,wchodzenie po schodach tylko wszystko w granicach rozsadku znaczy nie do utraty tchu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj znac jak wyszla. Bedzie dobrze mi tez dlugo sie trzymaly objawy


Witam
Wynik betę hcg 7818 robiłam usg  ciąża mała ok 5 tyg.( 2mm) 
Z moich obliczeń od okresu to powinien być 7 tydzień. 
Co mam robić czekać i brać druga dawkę proszków.  Tylko pewniaków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Wynik betę hcg 7818 robiłam usg  ciąża mała ok 5 tyg.( 2mm) 
> Z moich obliczeń od okresu to powinien być 7 tydzień. 
> Co mam robić czekać i brać druga dawkę proszków.  Tylko pewniaków.


Odezwij sie - pomoge Ci.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie są ceny za Arthrotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdarza sie ,ze dziala z opóźnieniem .A wypadlo cos podczas tych skurczy?


Plamilam trochę, w czasie biegunki zauważyłam na papierze krew z takim jakby śluzem, ale nie wiem czy można to nazwać skrzepem, było tego naprawdę nie wiele. Mam nadzieje ze to właśnie opóźnienie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdarza sie ,ze dziala z opóźnieniem .A wypadlo cos podczas tych skurczy?



Plamilam trochę, w czasie biegunki zauważyłam na papierze krew z takim jakby śluzem, ale nie wiem czy można to nazwać skrzepem, było tego naprawdę nie wiele. Mam nadzieje ze to właśnie opóźnienie.. Zapomniałam dodać, ze jestem w ok 2-3tyg, ma to wpływ na intensywność krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla osób potrzebujących posiadam profesjonalne leki służące aborcji farmakologicznej.
Wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przed opłatą.
Nie pobieram zaliczek ani przedpłat !!!
Wysyłka kraj i zagranica.
Leki dobierane indywidualnie po wadze, tygodniu ciąży, wieku, chorobach itp
Przeprowadzam również zabiegi mechaniczne po dostarczeniu kompletu badań czyli ucho serca, echo serca wysiłkowe,
badania z moczu i krwi.
Zainteresowane kobiety proszę o kontakt podczas rozmowy wszystko wyjaśnię oraz wytłumaczę
575*893*965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
                                 Krystyna   
                                796992521

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Na życzenie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Plamilam trochę, w czasie biegunki zauważyłam na papierze krew z takim jakby śluzem, ale nie wiem czy można to nazwać skrzepem, było tego naprawdę nie wiele. Mam nadzieje ze to właśnie opóźnienie.. Zapomniałam dodać, ze jestem w ok 2-3tyg, ma to wpływ na intensywność krwawienia?


No mam nadzieję ,ze sie udalo bo to bardzo wczesna ciąża i być moze w tym sluzie był zarodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec - 200zł za 12szt. Wysyłka może być za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogę opisać stosowanie, objawy itp. Kontakt 731 309 476 proszę o sms bo mogę być w pracy w wolnej chwili na pewno odpowiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No mam nadzieję ,ze sie udalo bo to bardzo wczesna ciąża i być moze w tym sluzie był zarodek


Jakby to wczesna ciąża nie była, to krwawienie musi trwać kilka dni i przypominać okres. "Trochę śluzu" to nie poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie artroteku mozliwa wysylka z sprawdzeniem anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam opakowanie artroteku mozliwa wysylka z sprawdzeniem anna99@interia.pl


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam zestaw oryginalny z whw,mi juz niepotrzebny, 350 zl

st-joa@wp.pl

----------


## stalker8

> Jak wygladal zarodek??? Pytam by ocenic czy to nie byl zwykly skrzep jak nawet przy okresie





> No jak zarodek. Ręce nogi głowa, czarne oczko. Tylko ja byłam w 10 tygodniu


Ooo rany  :Frown:  lepiej nie wiedziec[/QUOTE]
-



> Stalker, czy twój lekarz wie, że tu piszesz??


Jaki mój? Chyba ten państwowy,  od recept? Nie musi, a daje mi do zrozumienia jak wszyscy, co uważają o mnie.

→_medyczka.pl/wegetarianka-ciaza-60569#post176917_


> Jest konieczne, już dawno pisałem o tym. Polecane najbardziej inteligentne gatunki - uosabiające siłę i dobre geny, to będą: tygrys szablozębny, krokodyl nie bo śmierdzi mułem, podobnież anakonda; a waranozaur widziałem, że przenosi w pysku-zębisku bakterie, które wykańczają ofiarę. Nie wiem jak ślimaki, bo żaby są obrzydliwe i też pewnie śmierdzą. No to może... homar nie, a jak nie zupa z ośmiorniczek (?chyba młodych -tysiąc złotych, wiadomo, za drogo, kogo na to stać),
> to chyba z płetwy rekina - nie mam pojęcia której. Natomiast byk → pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moloch od czasów starożytności, był uwielbiany za umięśnienie i najwartościowszy społecznie, nie to co ja, co już chyba linkowałem, a jak nie to jeszcze dodam w dziale aborcyjnym.


...Natomiast moja "specjalna znajoma", o której tutaj przypominam - domyślam się, że tak.
Boję się linkować, w których tematach, bo już raz wyciągnęli tamci tutaj mój e-mail - wpis sprzed siedmiu lat...

właśnie znalazłem w Google, że podróżuje do Izraela... i w ogóle gdzie chce i z kim.

Jeśli by miało urodzić się, aby mieć takie życie jak ja, to lepiej by obumarło, samo.

----------


## stalker8

W tym miejscu należy przypomnieć, iż już przy pierwszym spotkaniu ze mną, posługiwała się nickiem: Hella Berc - negatywna bohaterka powieści Witkacego, którym na tamtym forum, gdzie znalazła mnie niby przypadkiem, kto taki jeszcze się zachwycał - ale ona upierała się, że nie ma z nimi nic wspólnego...
Natomiast jaka była jej reakcja w rozmowie, o obozach koncentracyjnych - warto wpisać tu, że koniecznie w swojej młodzieńczej przewrotności, chciała mi dać do zrozumienia, że los tych ludzi jest jej obojętny... A mnie?
Nie podlinkuję jej aktualnie wystylizowanego zdjęcia jakie zamieściła na couchsurfing.com

Trochę się rozpisałem.

----------


## stalker8

Zmęczony... - mam na mysli to, że _"szacowne grono"_ (tam ludzie w różnym wieku - w dalszym ciągu nie linkuję), uznało, że to będzie ktoś w sam raz odpowiedni dla mnie - mówiła, że jestem zły, że chce do żandarmerii... ;/ zgłosiła się na ochotnika, pierwsze co mi pokazała, to zdjęcie z Piwnicy pod Baranami.  Teraz to się rozpisałem.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 12 tabletek arthrotec do 150 zł. Pomoże ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam w nastepny dzien po zamowieniu za 200zl. Tabltki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne i bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek 200zł wysylka jeszcze dzis. Tel: 795 785 182

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania? 
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię 12 tabletek arthrotec do 150 zł. Pomoże ktoś?


napisz 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię 12 tabletek arthrotec do 150 zł. Pomoże ktoś?


 mam z apteki sprzedam za 150 z wysyłką napisz 507270530

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w 2 lub 3 tygodniu ciąży po zażyciu arthrotecu musi być silne krwawienie?Wczoraj zazyłam 3 dawki co 2 godziny i po 3 dawce zaczęłam trochę krwawić ale dzis już tylko plamienie takie robiące się przeźroczyste. Czy to ze ciąża bardzo wczesna czy powtórzyć dawkowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy w 2 lub 3 tygodniu ciąży po zażyciu arthrotecu musi być silne krwawienie?Wczoraj zazyłam 3 dawki co 2 godziny i po 3 dawce zaczęłam trochę krwawić ale dzis już tylko plamienie takie robiące się przeźroczyste. Czy to ze ciąża bardzo wczesna czy powtórzyć dawkowanie?


Przeszłam przez to samo.Jestem/byłam w ok 2-3 tygodniu. We Wtorek (20.02) zaczęłam "zabieg" 12 tabletek, ale objawilo się tak jak u Ciebie- niewielkim krwawieniem, nie miałam dużych skurczy, prawie wgl ich nie miałam. Rano wzięłam kolejne 8 przestraszona, że coś mogło pójść nie tak. Krwawienie zamieniało się w plamienie i tego samego dnia ustąpiło. Jutro wieczorem będzie tydzień jak nie mam krwawienia. Co robić ? Strasznie się martwię.Powinnam powtórzyć zabieg ?

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię 12 tabletek arthrotec do 150 zł. Pomoże ktoś?


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przeszłam przez to samo.Jestem/byłam w ok 2-3 tygodniu. We Wtorek (20.02) zaczęłam "zabieg" 12 tabletek, ale objawilo się tak jak u Ciebie- niewielkim krwawieniem, nie miałam dużych skurczy, prawie wgl ich nie miałam. Rano wzięłam kolejne 8 przestraszona, że coś mogło pójść nie tak. Krwawienie zamieniało się w plamienie i tego samego dnia ustąpiło. Jutro wieczorem będzie tydzień jak nie mam krwawienia. Co robić ? Strasznie się martwię.Powinnam powtórzyć zabieg ?


Ciążę liczy się od daty ostatniej miesiączki. A po zabiegu trzeba zrobić badania krwi, żeby się dowiedzieć czy poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*  915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłka może być za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt 731309476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie Arthrotec cena 200zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kombinowałam jak dostać tabletki poronne, jednak mimo zapewnień innych bałam się ich zamówić z Internetu. Więc partner poszedł na oddział dyżurujący w nocy i pierwszy lepszy lekarz wypisał mu Arthrotec i Cytocet "dla cierpiącej babci". Cena Cytocetu mimo, że oboje pracujemy, wbiła nas w buty. Koniec końców, kupiliśmy sam Arthrotec. Czytałam na internecie, że trzeba wziąć trzy dawki po cztery tabletki... Przeczytałam też, że jesli ktoś ma anemię może się wykrwawić... I tu zaczął się ogromny strach... Po konsultacji z partnerem stwierdziliśmy, że wezmę najpierw dwie tabletki pod język. Niestety, nic się po tej dawce nie działo, trochę bolał mnie brzuch. Po trzech godzinach wzięłam trzy tabletki i wtedy zaczęło się krwawienie. Jednak nigdy nie wzięłam na raz czterech tabletek. Razem z rozpoczęciem krwawienia gdy byłam w WC zorientowałam się że coś ze mnie wypadło, i nie był to duży skrzep... Wiedziałam że już jest "po". Razem wzięłam 8 tabletek. Krwawienie po około tygodniu znacznie złagodniało. Ból który mi przy tym towarzyszył był nie do opisania. Kilkakrotnie partner chciał zawieźć mnie do szpitala. Robiłam betę w odstępach dwóch dni. Beta maleje. Uff.. mimo że wiedziałam, że jest po wszystkim z tyłu głowy było pytanie "a może jednak nie?, Może wzięłam za mało tabletek? Itp." byłam w 5tc. Myślę, że przeszło to łagodnie, ale przed zabiegiem miałam też dwa razy plamienia. Być może miało to jakiś wpływ na to że płód/dzidziuś był słaby.
________________________________
"Nie krytykuj/nie oceniaj, sam święty nie jesteś." Miałam ku temu powody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek 200zł wysylka jeszcze dzis. Tel: 795 785 182 Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;177500]Witam, kombinowałam jak dostać tabletki poronne, jednak mimo zapewnień innych bałam się ich zamówić z Internetu. Więc partner poszedł na oddział dyżurujący w nocy i pierwszy lepszy lekarz wypisał mu Arthrotec i Cytocet "dla cierpiącej babci". Cena Cytocetu mimo, że oboje pracujemy, wbiła nas w buty. Koniec końców, kupiliśmy sam Arthrotec. Czytałam na internecie, że trzeba wziąć trzy dawki po cztery tabletki... Przeczytałam też, że jesli ktoś ma anemię może się wykrwawić... I tu zaczął się ogromny strach... Po konsultacji z partnerem stwierdziliśmy, że wezmę najpierw dwie tabletki pod język. Niestety, nic się po tej dawce nie działo, trochę bolał mnie brzuch. Po trzech godzinach wzięłam trzy tabletki i wtedy zaczęło się krwawienie. Jednak nigdy nie wzięłam na raz czterech tabletek. Razem z rozpoczęciem krwawienia gdy byłam w WC zorientowałam się że coś ze mnie wypadło, i nie był to duży skrzep... Wiedziałam że już jest "po". Razem wzięłam 8 tabletek. Krwawienie po około tygodniu znacznie złagodniało. Ból który mi przy tym towarzyszył był nie do opisania. Kilkakrotnie partner chciał zawieźć mnie do szpitala. Robiłam betę w odstępach dwóch dni. Beta maleje. Uff.. mimo że wiedziałam, że jest po wszystkim z tyłu głowy było pytanie "a może jednak nie?, Może wzięłam za mało tabletek? Itp." byłam w 5tc. Myślę, że przeszło to łagodnie, ale przed zabiegiem miałam też dwa razy plamienia. Być może miało to jakiś wpływ na to że płód/dzidziuś był słaby.



Ja probowałam załatwic sobie Arthrotek to lekarz powiedzial ze mi tego za zadne pieniadze nie przepisze i tylko sie wstudu najadłam bo odrazu powiedzial ze ten lek jest wykorzystywany do usuwania ciaży i zapytał ironicznie w ktorym jestem tydgodniu. Lekarze doskonale wiedza po co komu Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moj Chlopak poszedł rowniez do lekarza załatwic Arthrotec i lekarz powiedzial ze mu tego nie przepisze i stracił niepotrzebnie 100ł na wizyte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie artroteku wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci .792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przykro mi, że wam się nie udało, ale tak jak pisałam, nie ja poszłam po tabletki tylko partner. Być może miał szczęście i trafił na niedoświadczonego lekarza. I nic nie stracił na wizytę z tego względu, że poszedł w nocy do lekarza dyżurującego. Powiedział, że babcia bardzo cierpi a wizytę do swojego lekarza ma dopiero umówiona a leki niestety się skończyły.  Problemu nie było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam jedno całe oryginalne opakowanie. Kupione w aptece . Chce sprzedać za 200 zł.  Koszt tabletek plus wizyta za którą musiałam zapłacić by je dostać.  Może się komuś przyda może być odbiór osobisty w krakowie. Mnie już się nie przydadzą.  694 432 858

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą tel 729279449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam arthrotec, zostały z mojego "zabiegu", całe opakowanie (20tabletek) i 8 tabletek z drugiego, oryginalne z apteki, rozdzielę na dwie osoby. Za zwrot moich kosztów - 100 zł + koszty wysyłki. 12345magda@o2.pl

----------


## Marlenka

Czy ostatnio ktoś zamawiał Zestaw? Bo teraz jest kwota darowizny 75 euro A wcześniej dziewczyny pisały że 80 a nawet 90 euro płaciły

----------


## Marlenka

> sprzedam zestaw oryginalny z whw,mi juz niepotrzebny, 350 zl
> ]st-joa@wp.pl[/email]


email
Ja właśnie zamówiłam.  Jak długo czekałaś na przesyłkę.  Szkoda że teraz się dowiedziałam bo bym kupiła od Ciebie.
[

----------


## Słoneczko12345

Jestem po pierwszej dawce. Boje sie okropnie. Jestem w jakims 6/7 tyg. Mam nadzieje ze pojdzie wszystko ok. Nie wiem czy zaraz po tym zglosic sie do szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem cena 150zł. Kontakt 731309476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ostatnio ktoś zamawiał Zestaw? Bo teraz jest kwota darowizny 75 euro A wcześniej dziewczyny pisały że 80 a nawet 90 euro płaciły


Wyższa darowizna jest na WOW. Na WHW zawsze było 75 euro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthotec 12 tabletek 
Plus 6 tabletek metotrakset który w sto procent daje pewność obumarcia jaja
A artro je wydali cena zestawu 400 zł lub sam arthotec za 250 ale wtedy nie ma 100 procent więcej na mail zdjęcia również mar.dob.85.       @wp.p 
Usun spacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyższa darowizna jest na WOW. Na WHW zawsze było 75 euro.


Ja zamawiałam na whw mam nadzieję że to dobre źródło

----------


## Sansra

Jeżeli kogoś to ratuje to sprzedam 8tabletek arthrotecu ktore mi zostały. Za 60zł. Prosze pisać na emaila Zandra691@wp.pl

----------


## Słoneczko12345

Jestem 20 min po drugiej dawce. Boli mnie brzuch i lekko krwawie jak sikam. Oby obeszlo sie bez szpitala

----------


## Słoneczko12345

Wylecialy ze mnie jakies cos jak wątróbki. Wiem głupie porownanie. To chyba jeszcze nie to bo skurcze nadal są a wiem ze jak wypadnie zarodek to ma przestac od razu bolec. Za pół godziny trzecia dawka. Bóle sie powoli nasilają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam na whw mam nadzieję że to dobre źródło


Najlepsze. Szybko odpowiadają na maile, o wszystko można zapytać, szybko wysłana paczka, potem dopytywały jak się czuję

----------


## Słoneczko12345

Jestem po trzeciej dawce. Co to za ból masakra. Zastanawiam sie czy nie jechac na szpital. Raczej jej juz nie odratuja bo krwawie okropnie a skrzepy tez duze. Co robic. Moge zjesc ketonal ?

----------


## Słoneczko12345

Nic mi nie pomoglyscie. Pojechalam w nocy do szpitala. Okazalo sie ze zarodek utknął w szyjce macicy. Wzieli mnie na lyzeczkowanie. Juz jest po wszystkim. Zaraz jade do domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku chetnie odsprzedam cale lub na sztuki 150zl opakowanie Anna90@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny help :Frown:  wyjde z siebie zaraz Okres mi
sie spoznia juz ok tygodnia Nie wiem dokladnie ile bo ostatnio mialam tyle Na glowie ze nawet Nie pamietam kiedy ostatnio mialam(wiem glupia ze mnie pipa) ale Nie zapisalam sobie wiem ze bylo miedzy 20 a 30 stycznia. W lutym q ogole Nie mialam @. Po weekendzie robie test jak wyjdzie pozytywny to bedzie ok 4-5 tydzien myslicie ze moge dzialac juz w tym tygodniu samym arthotec? Oddam ze juz raZ to zrobilam.. Najgorsze ze bylo to niecale rok temu pisalam tu Na forum wtedy I bardzo mi pomoglyscie. Finalnie mi sie wszystko udalo az tu kur.... Znowu. No szlag mnie trafi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam jedno całe oryginalne opakowanie. Kupione w aptece . Chce sprzedać za 200 zł. Koszt tabletek plus wizyta za którą musiałam zapłacić by je dostać. Może się komuś przyda może być odbiór osobisty . Mnie już się nie przydadzą. Kasia 795 785 182

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Na życzenie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Na życzenie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Magda 502-427-780


Jaka cena?

----------


## Magda23

Cena 200zl bo tyle zaplacilam za wizyte u lekarza plus koszt tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cena 200zl bo tyle zaplacilam za wizyte u lekarza plus koszt tabletek


Moge maila prosic? Chcialabym zdj jakies najlepiej paragonu itp

----------


## Marlenka

Czy któraś z Was zamawiała zestaw z whw? Ja zamówiłam A potem mi napisali że mogą być w foli A nie w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Miałyście taką sytuację? Nie wiem co robić!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was zamawiała zestaw z whw? Ja zamówiłam A potem mi napisali że mogą być w foli A nie w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Miałyście taką sytuację? Nie wiem co robić!


Tak wygląda przesyłka nierejestrowana. Możesz o tym poczytać na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moge maila prosic? Chcialabym zdj jakies najlepiej paragonu itp


Co dadzą zdjęcia paragonu, jak ktoś ostatecznie do koperty włoży cukierki albo witaminy? Żądaj przesyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

----------


## Marlenka

> Tak wygląda przesyłka nierejestrowana. Możesz o tym poczytać na maszwybor.net


No tak urzędy celne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny help wyjde z siebie zaraz Okres mi
> sie spoznia juz ok tygodnia Nie wiem dokladnie ile bo ostatnio mialam tyle Na glowie ze nawet Nie pamietam kiedy ostatnio mialam(wiem glupia ze mnie pipa) ale Nie zapisalam sobie wiem ze bylo miedzy 20 a 30 stycznia. W lutym q ogole Nie mialam @. Po weekendzie robie test jak wyjdzie pozytywny to bedzie ok 4-5 tydzien myslicie ze moge dzialac juz w tym tygodniu samym arthotec? Oddam ze juz raZ to zrobilam.. Najgorsze ze bylo to niecale rok temu pisalam tu Na forum wtedy I bardzo mi pomoglyscie. Finalnie mi sie wszystko udalo az tu kur.... Znowu. No szlag mnie trafi


Potwierdź testem i działaj. Im wcześniej tym lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Profesjonalne przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego
Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Magda,a skąd jesteś? Czy możliwy odbiór osobisty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś z Olsztyna w posiadaniu tych tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy ktoras z wawy ma tabletki arthrotec Na sprzedaz i moze sie spotkac dzis? Jestem w pilnej potrzebie blagam bo umre

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy ktoras z wawy ma tabletki arthrotec Na sprzedaz i moze sie spotkac dzis? Jestem w pilnej potrzebie blagam bo umre


Albo chociaz ma tabletki arthrotec na sprzedaz i wysle za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam opakowanie artroteku cale chetnie odsprzedam .Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem 180zl 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec jest bardzo skuteczny i z pewnoscia zadziała. Ja zamowiłam Arthrotec od p.Karoliny i okazał sie bardzo skuteczny. Do tabletek dolaczony był paragon zakupu wiec wszystko orginalne i bezpieczne do tego skuteczne. Jesli ktos szuka pewnego zródla to polecam p.Karoline 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 20.02 zaczęłam dawkowanie arthrotecu. Byłam/jestem? W bardzo wczesnej ciazy, nie mialam zadnych objawow, ok 2-3 tydz ciązy. 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Nie odczuwalam duzych skutkow ubocznych, nie mialam mocnych skurczy, jedynie biegunka męczyla mnie strasznie. Tego wieczora dostalam plamienia, ale dosyc malego. Rano zalalam się krwią, ale nie zauwazylam tam jakichs skrzepow? To krwawienie tez bylo "jednorazowe" i ustało. (Rano) Przestraszona że moglo nie zadzialac wzielam kolejne 2 dawki, ale po tym mialam tylko brazowawy śluz. Do dzis nie mam okresu. Nie czuje tego, bym byla w ciazy. Moj brzuch nie jest twardy, czuje sie dobrze. Co powinnam zrobic w takiej sytuacji? Wiem, że test ciazowy nie rozwieje moich watpliwosci. Czy powinnam udac się do ginekologa? Gdyby jednak stwierdzil ciaze, moge powtorzyc zabieg, tak by sie o tym nie zorientowal? Czy moze juz poronilam tylko potrzebuje tego "lyzeczkowania" ? Jestem w kropce, dziewczyny, proszę o pomoc..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem cena 150zł. Kontakt 731309476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, kombinowałam jak dostać tabletki poronne, jednak mimo zapewnień innych bałam się ich zamówić z Internetu. Więc partner poszedł na oddział dyżurujący w nocy i pierwszy lepszy lekarz wypisał mu Arthrotec i Cytocet "dla cierpiącej babci". Cena Cytocetu mimo, że oboje pracujemy, wbiła nas w buty. Koniec końców, kupiliśmy sam Arthrotec. Czytałam na internecie, że trzeba wziąć trzy dawki po cztery tabletki... Przeczytałam też, że jesli ktoś ma anemię może się wykrwawić... I tu zaczął się ogromny strach... Po konsultacji z partnerem stwierdziliśmy, że wezmę najpierw dwie tabletki pod język. Niestety, nic się po tej dawce nie działo, trochę bolał mnie brzuch. Po trzech godzinach wzięłam trzy tabletki i wtedy zaczęło się krwawienie. Jednak nigdy nie wzięłam na raz czterech tabletek. Razem z rozpoczęciem krwawienia gdy byłam w WC zorientowałam się że coś ze mnie wypadło, i nie był to duży skrzep... Wiedziałam że już jest "po". Razem wzięłam 8 tabletek. Krwawienie po około tygodniu znacznie złagodniało. Ból który mi przy tym towarzyszył był nie do opisania. Kilkakrotnie partner chciał zawieźć mnie do szpitala. Robiłam betę w odstępach dwóch dni. Beta maleje. Uff.. mimo że wiedziałam, że jest po wszystkim z tyłu głowy było pytanie "a może jednak nie?, Może wzięłam za mało tabletek? Itp." byłam w 5tc. Myślę, że przeszło to łagodnie, ale przed zabiegiem miałam też dwa razy plamienia. Być może miało to jakiś wpływ na to że płód/dzidziuś był słaby.
> ________________________________
> "Nie krytykuj/nie oceniaj, sam święty nie jesteś." Miałam ku temu powody.


Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*   915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej pomoze ktos? Jak powinny wygladac oryginalne tabletki arthrotec ?tak aby nie dac sie oszukac, mam malo czasu..

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Martyna pomoge

Hej mogę pomóc napisz na mail mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 20.02 zaczęłam dawkowanie arthrotecu. Byłam/jestem? W bardzo wczesnej ciazy, nie mialam zadnych objawow, ok 2-3 tydz ciązy. 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Nie odczuwalam duzych skutkow ubocznych, nie mialam mocnych skurczy, jedynie biegunka męczyla mnie strasznie. Tego wieczora dostalam plamienia, ale dosyc malego. Rano zalalam się krwią, ale nie zauwazylam tam jakichs skrzepow? To krwawienie tez bylo "jednorazowe" i ustało. (Rano) Przestraszona że moglo nie zadzialac wzielam kolejne 2 dawki, ale po tym mialam tylko brazowawy śluz. Do dzis nie mam okresu. Nie czuje tego, bym byla w ciazy. Moj brzuch nie jest twardy, czuje sie dobrze. Co powinnam zrobic w takiej sytuacji? Wiem, że test ciazowy nie rozwieje moich watpliwosci. Czy powinnam udac się do ginekologa? Gdyby jednak stwierdzil ciaze, moge powtorzyc zabieg, tak by sie o tym nie zorientowal? Czy moze juz poronilam tylko potrzebuje tego "lyzeczkowania" ? Jestem w kropce, dziewczyny, proszę o pomoc..


Też tak miałam długo nic myślałam że ok A po miesiącu poszłam bo nie miałam okresu i jednak ciąża była sam Art. To tylko 70 procent chcesz więcej info pisz 
mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moj Chlopak poszedł rowniez do lekarza załatwic Arthrotec i lekarz powiedzial ze mu tego nie przepisze i stracił niepotrzebnie 100ł na wizyte


A potrzebujesz jeszcze pisz mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Martyna pomoge

Witam pomogę w trudnej sytuacji dziewczyny pamiętajcie że arthotec  to tylko ś0 procent pewności nie zawsze się udaje mi 3 razu się nie udało A po zestawie obra.zu  
Mam dostęp do jeszcze 2 zestawów więcej na mail zdjecia osaz jak brac  mar.dob.85@wp.pl zestaw daje 100 procent pewności cena 350 zł

----------


## Pomogę Martyna

> Hej pomoze ktos? Jak powinny wygladac oryginalne tabletki arthrotec ?tak aby nie dac sie oszukac, mam malo czasu..


Hej wyślij wiadomość A wyśle Ci oryginalne zdjęcia
mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo chociaz ma tabletki arthrotec na sprzedaz i wysle za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci...


Cześć nadal chcesz pisz mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie osoby słuchajcie żadną firmą kurierską czy poczta nie. Ma  opcji żebym  sprawdzić zanim zapłacisz więc jeśli ktoś nie chce Ci dac numeru konta do  przelewu to widocznie nie masz pewności co ci wyśle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamawial ktos arthrotec z takich numerow 731 309 476 i 792 904 982 czy to nie sciema jakas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 20.02 zaczęłam dawkowanie arthrotecu. Byłam/jestem? W bardzo wczesnej ciazy, nie mialam zadnych objawow, ok 2-3 tydz ciązy. 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny. Nie odczuwalam duzych skutkow ubocznych, nie mialam mocnych skurczy, jedynie biegunka męczyla mnie strasznie. Tego wieczora dostalam plamienia, ale dosyc malego. Rano zalalam się krwią, ale nie zauwazylam tam jakichs skrzepow? To krwawienie tez bylo "jednorazowe" i ustało. (Rano) Przestraszona że moglo nie zadzialac wzielam kolejne 2 dawki, ale po tym mialam tylko brazowawy śluz. Do dzis nie mam okresu. Nie czuje tego, bym byla w ciazy. Moj brzuch nie jest twardy, czuje sie dobrze. Co powinnam zrobic w takiej sytuacji? Wiem, że test ciazowy nie rozwieje moich watpliwosci. Czy powinnam udac się do ginekologa? Gdyby jednak stwierdzil ciaze, moge powtorzyc zabieg, tak by sie o tym nie zorientowal? Czy moze juz poronilam tylko potrzebuje tego "lyzeczkowania" ? Jestem w kropce, dziewczyny, proszę o pomoc..


Zrób beta hcg w odstępie 2 dni i zobaczysz czy spada.U mnie też z tym krwawieniem tak było,ale się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktos z was zamawial tabsy od osoby prywatnej z numerow z tego forum? Czy sa tu jacys uczciwi handlarze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos z was zamawial tabsy od osoby prywatnej z numerow z tego forum? Czy sa tu jacys uczciwi handlarze?


też bym się chętnie dowiedziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem cena 150zł. Kontakt 731309476

----------


## Rada moja

> czy ktos z was zamawial tabsy od osoby prywatnej z numerow z tego forum? Czy sa tu jacys uczciwi handlarze?


Hej napisz na mój mail jeśli potrzebujesz tabletek wyśle Ci zdjęcia ulotkę  z napisem jaki dasz w mailu będziesz mieć pewność że aktualne 
mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktos z was zamawial tabsy od osoby prywatnej z numerow z tego forum? Czy sa tu jacys uczciwi handlarze?


Nie ma................

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*   
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,


58 6 915*   915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Pomogę Ci

Jeśli potrzebujesz koleżanko to daj maila

----------


## Dmajjamtja

Hej mam arthotec na sprzedaż 12 sztuk 200zł więcej na mail mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie niestety Art nie zadziałał....Gdy dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży byłam na początku 5tc,  przez dwa tygodnie przyjęłam łącznie 60 tabletek  w różnych konfiguracjach: doustnie i dopochwowo). Nie robiłam nic na własną rękę - byłam pod stałą opieką lekarza. Jednak w moim przypadku po każdej próbie występowały jedynie standardowe objawy (dreszcze, biegunka, gorączka, osłabienie i lekkie plamienie). Dodam tylko, że tabletki kupowałam w aptece więc nie ma mowy o tym, że trafiłam na oszusta. Nie dość że decyzja o przerwaniu ciąży była dla mnie bardzo trudna i przeżyłam to bardzo to dodatkowo po Art. fizycznie czułam się okropnie - jakbym miała ostrą grypę, do tego ciągle bolała mnie głowa - a ciąża nadal się utrzymywała  ale czekałam bo czytałam na forach, że ten lek potrafi zadziałać z opóźnieniem. Po dwóch tygodniach prób z Art. zdecydowałam się zamówić zestaw WOW.... Zamówiłam i czekałam.....dni mijały a ja nadal byłam w ciąży  dodatkowo na jednej ze stron (Kobiety w sieci - aborcja po polsku) znalazłam informację że akurat TERAZ (kiedy oczekuję) poczta wstrzymała rejestrację przesyłek  więc szanse na to że otrzymam tabletki w odpowiednim czasie spadły do zera. Załamałam się jeszcze bardziej ......nie chciałam żeby ta ciąża się rozwijała.....spanikowałam (bo bałam się tego że czas upływa a to maleństwo rośnie) i nie czekając dłużej umówiłam się do kliniki w Czechach (gdy tam dotarłam byłam na początku 9tc). 
> Chciałam Wam napisać, że moim zdaniem: jeśli jedno opakowanie ART. nie pomoże w tej trudnej sytuacji to najprawdopodobniej jesteście w tym % osób na które Art. zwyczajnie nie działa i trzeba szukać innych rozwiązań…..
> iria01@o2.pl




Posiadam zestaw z WOW (oryginalnie zapakowany, koperta nie otwierana + cała korespondencja z WOW). Przesyłka dotarła ale z opóźnieniem. Kontakt iria01@o2.pl (Warszawa)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj planuje wykonac zabieg. Na moje oblicze nia to około 5 tydzień. Jestem rozstrzesiona i chciałabym być już po. Czy ktos pomoze mi to przejsc? Mam Arthrotec

----------


## Pomogę 250

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje arthotec niech poda maila skontaktuje się zostało mi 12 sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzisiaj planuje wykonac zabieg. Na moje oblicze nia to około 5 tydzień. Jestem rozstrzesiona i chciałabym być już po. Czy ktos pomoze mi to przejsc? Mam Arthrotec


Wejdź na maszwybor.net. znajdziesz tam wszystkie potrzebne informacje przed zabiegiem i wirtualne wsparcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 2-3 tyg ciazy 
Jak przyjąć Arthotec , dziś dostalem 20tabl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 2-3 tyg ciazy 
> Jak przyjąć Arthotec , dziś dostalem 20tabl


Ja tez dzis dostałam moze weźmiemy razem? Ja planuje 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja tez dzis dostałam moze weźmiemy razem? Ja planuje 3 dawki po 4 tabletki co 3 godziny dopochwowo


To jest dobry pomysł weźmy razem . Będzie raźniej . Myślisz ze diklofebiak nie zaszkodzi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest dobry pomysł weźmy razem . Będzie raźniej . Myślisz ze diklofebiak nie zaszkodzi ?


Robisz to sama czy masz kogoś do pomocy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest dobry pomysł weźmy razem . Będzie raźniej . Myślisz ze diklofebiak nie zaszkodzi ?


Ja wyciągam rdzenie gdyz to tylko oslabi skurcze a przeciez to nie o to chodzi. Jestem sama tzn moj chlopak niby jest ze mna ale nie. Siedzi w pracy ale gdyby sie cos działo to moge do niego zadzwonic i przyjedzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wyciągam rdzenie gdyz to tylko oslabi skurcze a przeciez to nie o to chodzi. Jestem sama tzn moj chlopak niby jest ze mna ale nie. Siedzi w pracy ale gdyby sie cos działo to moge do niego zadzwonic i przyjedzie


 Jak wyjmujesz rdzenie ? O której zaczynasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak wyjmujesz rdzenie ? O której zaczynasz ?


Przekrajam ostrym nożem, tylko delikatnie zeby nie pokruszyć bo pozniej ciezko bedzie zaaplikowac. Ja planuje zacząć o 17 potem po 3 godzinach 20 i ostatnie o 23

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przekrajam ostrym nożem, tylko delikatnie zeby nie pokruszyć bo pozniej ciezko bedzie zaaplikowac. Ja planuje zacząć o 17 potem po 3 godzinach 20 i ostatnie o 23



Zaczęłam o 15 mam po 30min drgawki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczęłam o 15 mam po 30min drgawki


To znaczy ze działa prawidlowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To znaczy ze działa prawidlowo


Przestał mnie bolec brzuch jestem 40minut po 1 dawcę , czy mogę jeść ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przestał mnie bolec brzuch jestem 40minut po 1 dawcę , czy mogę jeść ?


Możesz i duzo pij ale najlepiej wskazane jest zeby duzo sie ruszać jesli masz mozliwosc chodzic po schodach np. Ja po każdej dawcę zaaplikowane przez ok 15 leze nogami do góry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczęłam o 15 mam po 30min drgawki


Nie drgawki tylko dreszcze. Drgawki to są podczas ataku padaczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałem drugi objaw a mianowicie biegunki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A Ty jak się czujesz po pierwszej dawcę ? Poleciała już krew .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie leki przeciwbólowe ? Apap albo polopiryna może być ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś z paracetamolem lub ibuprofenem. Nie wolno aspiryny, polopiryny bo rozrzedzają krew i no spy bo hamuje skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po czym poznam ze się udało ? Boli mnie brzuch na dole i ciagle krwawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po czym poznam ze się udało ? Boli mnie brzuch na dole i ciagle krwawie


Zrobisz dwa razy betę i będziesz pewna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie betę zrobić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałem drugi objaw a mianowicie biegunki.


A jak z krwawieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak z krwawieniem?


Przestałam obecnie krwawic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przestałam obecnie krwawic


Ale skrzepy były? Wyjęłaś diklofenak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie betę zrobić ?


Np jutro i w piątek. Jeśli wartość spada to się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale skrzepy były? Wyjęłaś diklofenak


Chyba nie było i nic mi się nie dzieje , mam same dreszcze , tak wyjęłam , druga dawkę po 30minutavj nie połknęłam całej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba nie było i nic mi się nie dzieje , mam same dreszcze , tak wyjęłam , druga dawkę po 30minutavj nie połknęłam całej


W sensie miałem 4 tabletki ale gdy się rozpuściły po 30min cofnęło mnie i nie połknęłam wszystkiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba nie było i nic mi się nie dzieje , mam same dreszcze , tak wyjęłam , druga dawkę po 30minutavj nie połknęłam całej


Brałaś doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałaś doustnie?


Tak wzięłam doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wzięłam doustnie


To ciezko mi ocenić. Ja miałam jeden zabieg zwykłym arthrotec ale dopochwowo. Wszystko sie powiodło a po 30 min od 1 dawki miałam juz skrzepy. Krwawiłam tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To ciezko mi ocenić. Ja miałam jeden zabieg zwykłym arthrotec ale dopochwowo. Wszystko sie powiodło a po 30 min od 1 dawki miałam juz skrzepy. Krwawiłam tydzien



Mogę 3 dawkę dopochwowe ?? Jak to włożyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Ty jak się czujesz po pierwszej dawcę ? Poleciała już krew .


Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*   915
email: kontakt @ netporadnia.pl

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę 3 dawkę dopochwowe ?? Jak to włożyć


Niby tak bo w obydwu przypadkach wchlania sie przez śluzówkę. Normalnie bierzesz tabletkę na palec i wkładasz jak najgłębiej potrafisz az pod macicę ps. Połóż sie do gory nogami przy ścianie powinno pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby tak bo w obydwu przypadkach wchlania sie przez śluzówkę. Normalnie bierzesz tabletkę na palec i wkładasz jak najgłębiej potrafisz az pod macicę ps. Połóż sie do gory nogami przy ścianie powinno pomoc


Jestem 2-3 tydz i chciałabym zapytać czy skurcze to mus ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 2-3 tydz i chciałabym zapytać czy skurcze to mus ?


Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres? Skurczy nie musi być, najważniejsze krwawienie, co najmniej takie jak w okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres? Skurczy nie musi być, najważniejsze krwawienie, co najmniej takie jak w okres



Miałam takie jak w okres .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam takie jak w okres .


Przez kilka dni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przez kilka dni?


Nieee ja wzielamkilka godzin temu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nieee ja wzielamkilka godzin temu


I cały czas krwawisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I cały czas krwawisz?


W tej chwili nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 2-3 tydz i chciałabym zapytać czy skurcze to mus ?


A rodziłaś kiedys?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może mi ktoś pomoc zazylam arthrotec tydzień temu w środę krwawilan coś ze mnie wyleciało ale na drugi dzień już nic kompletnie od wczoraj plamie raz z krwią raz na brązowo byłam u lekarza stw że jest pęcherzyk i kazał przyjść za tydzień czy mogłam poronic ale nie całkiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A rodziłaś kiedys?


Nie nie rodzilam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może mi ktoś pomoc zazylam arthrotec tydzień temu w środę krwawilan coś ze mnie wyleciało ale na drugi dzień już nic kompletnie od wczoraj plamie raz z krwią raz na brązowo byłam u lekarza stw że jest pęcherzyk i kazał przyjść za tydzień czy mogłam poronic ale nie całkiem


Trudno ocenić czy pęcherzyk się rozwija czy nie. Najlepiej zrobić dwa razy badanie beta hcg, jak spada, to ciąża przerwana, no ale pozostaje kwestia oczyszczania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To moze dlatego lekarz nic nie powiedział więcej aby jak się zapytałam czy wszystko ok to pow że nie no bo krwawilam i plamie... Jutro będę miała znowu art czy zażyć ponownie może on ruszy oczyszczanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To moze dlatego lekarz nic nie powiedział więcej aby jak się zapytałam czy wszystko ok to pow że nie no bo krwawilam i plamie... Jutro będę miała znowu art czy zażyć ponownie może on ruszy oczyszczanie



Możesz wziąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi całe opakowanie arthrotec i 8tabletek z drugiego opakowania, odsprzedam połowę za zwrot moich kosztów - 14 tabl. za 114 zł już z kosztami przesyłki. 
Wczoraj dostałam też zestaw z women on web, który już mi nie jest potrzebny i też mogę oddać za 230 zł. 
Pisz na: 12345magda@o2.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś kto będzie dzisiaj to robił wieczorem późnym nie chce być sama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Islam 3 dawki doustnie , biegunka dreszcze i krwawienie czy mogę wziąć czwarta dopochwowe ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Islam 3 dawki doustnie , biegunka dreszcze i krwawienie czy mogę wziąć czwarta dopochwowe ?


Tak, tylko gdybyś trafiła do szpitala to ślad po tabletkach będzie. Ja do 2-3 dni oczyszczałam się po nich.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, tylko gdybyś trafiła do szpitala to ślad po tabletkach będzie. Ja do 2-3 dni oczyszczałam się po nich.



Ja krwawiłam tylko jeden dzień , dziś już przestały mnie bolec cycki tylko czasem lekkko krwawienale podpaski nie musiałem zmieniać .

----------


## Maptwma

> Może mi ktoś pomoc zazylam arthrotec tydzień temu w środę krwawilan coś ze mnie wyleciało ale na drugi dzień już nic kompletnie od wczoraj plamie raz z krwią raz na brązowo byłam u lekarza stw że jest pęcherzyk i kazał przyjść za tydzień czy mogłam poronic ale nie całkiem


Hej miałam to samo niestety i ciąża trwała jeśli chcesz porady to napisz  mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest ktoś kto będzie dzisiaj to robił wieczorem późnym nie chce być sama


Ja moge ale najpóźniej o 15-17

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja moge ale najpóźniej o 15-17


No ja najwcześniej gdzieś koło 21

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej miałam to samo niestety i ciąża trwała jeśli chcesz porady to napisz  mar.dob.85@wp.pl


Dziękuję wysłałam już meila czekam na odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poradzcie prosze bo zwariuje, wczoraj wzielam arthrotec. Wzielam 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk i 2x4 dopochwowo. Mialam kilka mocniejszych skurczy. Kolo 2 lekko poplamilam, rano na podpasce zauwazylam taki malutki jakby skrzep krwi a od tamtej pory zero krwawienia. Jak myslicie, czy to co bylo na podpasce to mogl byc zarodek? Czy moge juz dzisiaj pojsc na izbe przyjec zeby mi zrobili usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś z okolic Ostrowa bądź Krotoszyna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poradzcie prosze bo zwariuje, wczoraj wzielam arthrotec. Wzielam 3x4 tabletki pod jezyk i 2x4 dopochwowo. Mialam kilka mocniejszych skurczy. Kolo 2 lekko poplamilam, rano na podpasce zauwazylam taki malutki jakby skrzep krwi a od tamtej pory zero krwawienia. Jak myslicie, czy to co bylo na podpasce to mogl byc zarodek? Czy moge juz dzisiaj pojsc na izbe przyjec zeby mi zrobili usg?


Raczej się nie udało bo krwawić powinnaś około 6 dni lub więcej w zależności od długości ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Was zamawiała? Ciekawa jestem opini.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za 15 min biorę Art czy jest tu ktos? jestem sama i sie troche boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Was zamawiała? Ciekawa jestem opini.


Tu wątpię, że kogoś znajdziesz. Szukaj na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za 15 min biorę Art czy jest tu ktos? jestem sama i sie troche boję


chyba mam lekkie dreszcze ale jestem dopiero po 20 min od zazycia. Wzielam dopochwowo 4

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyba mam lekkie dreszcze ale jestem dopiero po 20 min od zazycia. Wzielam dopochwowo 4


Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chyba mam lekkie dreszcze ale jestem dopiero po 20 min od zazycia. Wzielam dopochwowo 4


dziewczyny zaraz 2 godziny miną od 1 dawki a ja mam 0 krwawienia tylko brzuch mnie boli jedynie czy to ma sie tak dziac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny zaraz 2 godziny miną od 1 dawki a ja mam 0 krwawienia tylko brzuch mnie boli jedynie czy to ma sie tak dziac?


Z arthrotekiem to jest różnie. Czasem zaczyna się od razu, czasem po kilku godzinach, a czasem wcale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z arthrotekiem to jest różnie. Czasem zaczyna się od razu, czasem po kilku godzinach, a czasem wcale.


dziękuje za odpowiedz, czuje sie w tym taka sama :Frown:  jeszcze sama w domu jestwm z dzieckiem(niestety nie miałam możliwości zostawienia małej z nikim) boje sie ze cos pojdzie nie tak ale czekam na rozwój sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziękuje za odpowiedz, czuje sie w tym taka sama jeszcze sama w domu jestwm z dzieckiem(niestety nie miałam możliwości zostawienia małej z nikim) boje sie ze cos pojdzie nie tak ale czekam na rozwój sytuacji


Życzę Ci powodzenia ja zaczynam wieczorem albo jutro rano

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Życzę Ci powodzenia ja zaczynam wieczorem albo jutro rano


Juz jestem po 2 dawcę brzuch boli bardziej niz w miesiączkę krwawię ze skrzepami czuje ze cos rusza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu dniach mogę zrobić hcg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po ilu dniach mogę zrobić hcg ?


Pierwsze możesz już następnego dnia, a kolejne po dwóch dniach od pierwszego. Czyli np jutro i sobota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jeśli chociaż trochę spadnie to znaczy się udało ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jeśli chociaż trochę spadnie to znaczy się udało ?


Tak, spadek oznacza że ciąża przerwana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz jestem po 2 dawcę brzuch boli bardziej niz w miesiączkę krwawię ze skrzepami czuje ze cos rusza


Cieszę się razem z tobą mam nadzieję że u mnie też pójdzie tak... Też będę sama no prawie bo mam już trójkę dzieci i będą w domu inaczej się nie da... Ktoś pomyśli wyrównanie matka ale to moja przemyślana decyzja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz jestem po 2 dawcę brzuch boli bardziej niz w miesiączkę krwawię ze skrzepami czuje ze cos rusza


A jak bierzesz dopochwowo czy doustnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cieszę się razem z tobą mam nadzieję że u mnie też pójdzie tak... Też będę sama no prawie bo mam już trójkę dzieci i będą w domu inaczej się nie da... Ktoś pomyśli wyrównanie matka ale to moja przemyślana decyzja


Jestem po trzeciej dawce godzine to była masakra chyba gorzej juz nie mogło byc, dopiero wstałam z lozka brzuch mi rozsadza 2xprzeciwbolowe nie pomoglo siedze i wyje jak bóbr;( wyleciało ze mnie cos ok 7 cm nie wiem czy to dokładnie jajo ale tak wyglądało ogolnie cały czas krwawię obficie ze skrzepami i chce zeby to juz sie skończyło..... Miałam biegunkę zbiera mi sie cały czas na wymioty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak bierzesz dopochwowo czy doustnie?


Dopochwowo brałam, zaczęłam o 14:30 teraz juz jestem po 3 dawce ale wciaz boli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dopochwowo brałam, zaczęłam o 14:30 teraz juz jestem po 3 dawce ale wciaz boli


Ja właśnie zaczynam doustnie zobaczymy mam nadzieje ze pójdzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja właśnie zaczynam doustnie zobaczymy mam nadzieje ze pójdzie ok


I jak sie czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak sie czujesz?


Boli mnie brzuch jakąś godzinę temu zauważyłam trochę krwi ma podwyższona temperature niedługo biorę 2 dawkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak sie czujesz?


Aha no i mam biegunkę masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wstałam z rana od razu toaleta i chlapnęło ze mnie żywoczerwona krwią, brzuch wciaz boli. Ale skrzepów brak mam nadzieje ze tak ma to wyglądać moze dzis uda mi sie zrobic bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja 3 dawkę wzięłam po 3 w nocy i po 4 ruszyło całkiem skrzepy biegunka i wszystko teraz jeszcze ze mnie leci krew mam nadzieje ze się udało. Chce później jechać do lekarza albo na izbę do szpitala niech mi zrobią usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja 3 dawkę wzięłam po 3 w nocy i po 4 ruszyło całkiem skrzepy biegunka i wszystko teraz jeszcze ze mnie leci krew mam nadzieje ze się udało. Chce później jechać do lekarza albo na izbę do szpitala niech mi zrobią usg


a co na izbie powiedziec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Że najprawdopodobniej jestem w ciąży ale zaczęłam bardzo krwawic. Brałam doustnie więc nie ma śladów po leku gorzej jeśli dopochwowo bo wtedy resztki mogą jeszcze być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Że najprawdopodobniej jestem w ciąży ale zaczęłam bardzo krwawic. Brałam doustnie więc nie ma śladów po leku gorzej jeśli dopochwowo bo wtedy resztki mogą jeszcze być


A kiedy najlepiej w moim przypadku? Pojechac brałam dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kiedy najlepiej w moim przypadku? Pojechac brałam dopochwowo


To kilka dni dobrze by było odczekać bo mogą być resztki w pochwie. A nie możesz po prostu bety zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To kilka dni dobrze by było odczekać bo mogą być resztki w pochwie. A nie możesz po prostu bety zrobić?


Jak tylko bede miała jak pojechac to zrobie chciałabym dzis ale jestem uwiązana z dzieckiem w domu i nie mam auta a przychodnia daleeekoooo;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To kilka dni dobrze by było odczekać bo mogą być resztki w pochwie. A nie możesz po prostu bety zrobić?


Przepraszam ze pytam , co to jest Beta??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Beta inaczej poziom hormonu bthcg czyli ciążowego który  robisz w odstępie 48 h jeśli poziom spada znaczy że poronilas jeśli rośnie to znaczy że ciąża się utrzymuje

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthrotec po moim udanym zabiegu, 8 sztuk mi zostało + oryginalne opakowanie mam . Cena 90zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw od women za rozsądną cenę... Muszę działać szybko a nie mam za dużo kasy Pomóżcie arthrotec nie zadziałał mimo że leciało masa krwi na drugi dzień już ledwo co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie artroteku 160zl cale opakowanie Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Posiadam jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne. Mi sie juz nie przydadza a moze jest jakas dziewczyna ktora je potrzebuje wiec moge je sprzedac po kosztach czyli za cene 200zł to jest koszt tabletek plus wizyta lekarska. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

58 6 915* 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy na Słowacji usuną mi ciaze bez obecności rodzica.  ? Mam 17lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś tabletki z women on web ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy ktoś wie ile idą tabletki wow zamówiłam, dostałam info ze wysłali zwykłym listem  czekam i się denerwuje bo coraz mniej czasu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa dni temu robiłam bhcg po arthrotec było 4152 a dziś po 48 godz 1277.5 czyli rozumiem że się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwa dni temu robiłam bhcg po arthrotec było 4152 a dziś po 48 godz 1277.5 czyli rozumiem że się udało


Tak, na 100%

----------


## 21K

Cześć wszystkim!
Czy opowie mi ktoś co robić krok po kroku, ponieważ dzisiaj wieczorem będę już miała Arthrotec u siebie i chciałabym go dobrze użyć. Myślałam o stosowaniu doustnym, ale chciałabym wiedzieć czy lepsze jest doustne czy dopochwowe.
Proszę o Wasze wsparcie. 
Z góry dziękuję za każdą odpowiedź 
K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć wszystkim!
> Czy opowie mi ktoś co robić krok po kroku, ponieważ dzisiaj wieczorem będę już miała Arthrotec u siebie i chciałabym go dobrze użyć. Myślałam o stosowaniu doustnym, ale chciałabym wiedzieć czy lepsze jest doustne czy dopochwowe.
> Proszę o Wasze wsparcie. 
> Z góry dziękuję za każdą odpowiedź 
> K.


Hej mi arthrotec pomógł za drugim razem. Pierwszy brałam dopochwowo i moim zdaniem gorzej się rozpuszcza. Drugim po tygodniu wzięłam doustnie 4 tabl pod język co trzy godziny. Nie jest wcale taki zły smak ale radzę je rozbroic i wyciągnąć te małe tabletki że środka przynajmniej nie jest poparzony język. Smak do zniesienia po pół godziny popij woda i polknij pozostałość po nich

----------


## 21K

> Hej mi arthrotec pomógł za drugim razem. Pierwszy brałam dopochwowo i moim zdaniem gorzej się rozpuszcza. Drugim po tygodniu wzięłam doustnie 4 tabl pod język co trzy godziny. Nie jest wcale taki zły smak ale radzę je rozbroic i wyciągnąć te małe tabletki że środka przynajmniej nie jest poparzony język. Smak do zniesienia po pół godziny popij woda i polknij pozostałość po nich



A w której części pod językiem trzeba to dokładnie trzymać, czy to bez różnicy?
Jak już wezmę wszystkie 3 dawki to co potem następuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w której części pod językiem trzeba to dokładnie trzymać, czy to bez różnicy?
> Jak już wezmę wszystkie 3 dawki to co potem następuje?


Nie ma znaczenia. Możesz trzymać pod językiem albo między dziąsłem a policzkiem. Ważne żeby lek miał kontakt ze śluzówką. Skutki uboczne które mogą wystąpić to wymioty, biegunka, dreszcze, gorączka. Poza tym powinno pojawić się krwawienie. Ale z arthrotekiem różnie to bywa

----------


## 21K

> Nie ma znaczenia. Możesz trzymać pod językiem albo między dziąsłem a policzkiem. Ważne żeby lek miał kontakt ze śluzówką. Skutki uboczne które mogą wystąpić to wymioty, biegunka, dreszcze, gorączka. Poza tym powinno pojawić się krwawienie. Ale z arthrotekiem różnie to bywa


A długo będą utrzymywać się te skutki uboczne?
Ile dni będzie trwało krwawienie?
Czy jutro będę w stanie normalnie pójść do pracy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli jeśli krwawienie się nie pojawi to się nie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jeśli krwawienie się nie pojawi to się nie udało?


No nie. Nie można poronić bez krwawienia. Skutki uboczne mijają kilka godzin po ostatniej dawce. A kiedy planujesz brać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musi być utrata krwi spora będziesz czuła ten moment. Skurcze po tym zaczną słabnac o krwawienie powoli będzie się zmniejszać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie może się utrzymać od tygodnia do nawet trzech w zależności który to był tydzień i jak macica będzie się oczyszczać. Do pracy możesz iść ale najlepiej z zestawem tabl przeciwbólowych na wszelki wypadek

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Posiadam jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne. Mi sie juz nie przydadza a moze jest jakas dziewczyna ktora je potrzebuje wiec moge je sprzedac po kosztach czyli za cene 200zł to jest koszt tabletek plus wizyta lekarska. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O 22:15 biorę 3 dawke, ale póki co krwawienie jest niewielkie, czy to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 22:15 biorę 3 dawke, ale póki co krwawienie jest niewielkie, czy to normalne?


- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- c: 586 915*   915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 22:15 biorę 3 dawke, ale póki co krwawienie jest niewielkie, czy to normalne?


Który to tydzień licząc od daty ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnia miesiączka zaczęła się 29 stycznia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatnia miesiączka zaczęła się 29 stycznia


Czyli końcówka szóstego tygodnia. Powinno to wyglądać jak większy okres. Czy tak jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak na razie lekkie plamienie. 
Po pierwszej dawce miałam straszliwy ból brzucha, ale przeszedł.  Po drugiej bolało juz tyllo trochę, a trzecią dawke jeszcze 5 minut musze trzymać pod językiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak ci poszło miałaś większe krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie jak na razie to nie... jest dość nie wielkie. Po nocy wyleciało kilka skrzepów, ale mam nadzieję, że jak w dzień będę w ruchu to to krwawienie się zwiększy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie może się utrzymać od tygodnia do nawet trzech w zależności który to był tydzień i jak macica będzie się oczyszczać. Do pracy możesz iść ale najlepiej z zestawem tabl przeciwbólowych na wszelki wypadek


Arthrotec brałam w środe o 14, wszystkie skutki uboczne sie pojawiły po drugiej dawcę straszne skurcze dreszcze i krwawienie obfite większe niz w okres, skrzepy , 2 razy wyleciało cos większego az chlapnęło do toalety wydaje mi sie ze to jajo płodowe było. Dzis zaczął sie kolejny dzien (5 dzien) a ja nadal krwawię żywoczerwona krwią ze skrzepami, siedząc na toalecie leci ciurkiem ze mnie, podpaske zmieniam co ok 3 godziny, myślicie ze to normalnie ze sie tak oczyszczam czy za długo trwa ten krwotok? Jechac do szpitala z tym? Dodam ze dolegliwości ciążowe czyli bol brodawek, senności i mdłości z rana jak i siusianie minęły nic nie mam zadnych boli przy tym krwawieniu ale martwi mnie taka ilośc skrzepów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec brałam w środe o 14, wszystkie skutki uboczne sie pojawiły po drugiej dawcę straszne skurcze dreszcze i krwawienie obfite większe niz w okres, skrzepy , 2 razy wyleciało cos większego az chlapnęło do toalety wydaje mi sie ze to jajo płodowe było. Dzis zaczął sie kolejny dzien (5 dzien) a ja nadal krwawię żywoczerwona krwią ze skrzepami, siedząc na toalecie leci ciurkiem ze mnie, podpaske zmieniam co ok 3 godziny, myślicie ze to normalnie ze sie tak oczyszczam czy za długo trwa ten krwotok? Jechac do szpitala z tym? Dodam ze dolegliwości ciążowe czyli bol brodawek, senności i mdłości z rana jak i siusianie minęły nic nie mam zadnych boli przy tym krwawieniu ale martwi mnie taka ilośc skrzepów


To nie jest krwotok. Krwotok to jest jak zmieniasz podpaskę co 15 minut. Normalne oczyszczanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc

Jestem po 24 godz zarzyciu dopochwowo arthrotec. 
Do tej pory nie wystąpiło krwawienie, pojawily sie natomaist skutki uboczne - begunka i silny ból brzucha.

Czy u którejs pojawilo się krwawienie później ?

Pozdrawiam
M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasami pojawia się po 2 lub nawet 3 dniach. U mnie akurat się nie pojawiło i po tygodniu zazylam znowu ale doustnie i się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak obliczacie dokładnie ciąże... Wiem kiedy doszło do wpadki, ale nie pamietam dnia ostatniego okresu, poza tym mam nieregularny, tylko w przyblizeniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw z wow lub whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem cena 150zł za 12 sztuk. Kontakt 731309476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po ilu dniach po zażyciu tych tabletek można zrobić test, żeby się upewnić, że wszystko poszło ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po ilu dniach po zażyciu tych tabletek można zrobić test, żeby się upewnić, że wszystko poszło ok?


Test ciążowy może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet kilka tygodni po aborcji, więc nie ma sensu go robić. Najlepiej zrobić dwa razy badanie beta hcg z krwi, jeśli wartość spada to się udało.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć wszystkim!
Tableki brałam w niedziele. Po pierwszej dawce pojawił się silny ból brzuch i pleców oraz po jakimś czasie skrzepy krwi. W poniedziałek było delikatne plamienie. Czasami pojawiają się też bóle brzucha. Poza tym nic więcej. Już nie ma żadnego krwawienia.
Co robić? Czy to znaczy, że się nie udało? 
Pomocy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ostatnio tam zamawiał tabletki i czy dotarły w miarę szybko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletkę ru!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem cena 150zł za 12 sztuk. Kontakt 731309476

----------


## Martyna 85

Witam, posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec 50 mg. Oryginalnie zapakowany. 
Posiadam również do tego tabletki wczesnoporonne- taki zestaw kosztuje 380 zł
Sam Arthrotec-180zl 
Kontakt mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw z women lub tabletkę ru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś ostatnio tam zamawiał tabletki i czy dotarły w miarę szybko?


Ja zamawiałam 
04.03.2018 we wtorek 06.03 dostałam maila ze wysłali zwykłym listem czyli będzie szło 7-14 dni. I nadal czekam. Denerwuje się czy dotrą na czas. Czy nie będę musiała wymyślę planu B.
Czy ktoś wie jak jest teraz z przesyłką i z wow / whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam 
> 04.03.2018 we wtorek 06.03 dostałam maila ze wysłali zwykłym listem czyli będzie szło 7-14 dni. I nadal czekam. Denerwuje się czy dotrą na czas. Czy nie będę musiała wymyślę planu B.
> Czy ktoś wie jak jest teraz z przesyłką i z wow / whw


Ja dostałam przesyłkę dopiero po miesiącu z wow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dostałam przesyłkę dopiero po miesiącu z wow.


To mnie zmartwilas, bo to będzie 10/11 tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dostałam przesyłkę dopiero po miesiącu z wow.


Właśnie wyjelam że skrzynki koperte z wow (1+8) wysłali 06.03. Zwykłym listem doszło na czas (7tydzien i 1 dzień) jutro i w piątek biorę, potem napisze wszytko ok poszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć wszystkim!
Tableki arthrotec brałam w niedziele. Po pierwszej dawce pojawił się silny ból brzuch i pleców oraz po jakimś czasie skrzepy krwi. W poniedziałek było delikatne plamienie. Czasami pojawiają się też bóle brzucha. Poza tym nic więcej. Już nie ma żadnego krwawienia.
Co robić? Czy to znaczy, że się nie udało? 
Pomocy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć wszystkim!
> Tableki arthrotec brałam w niedziele. Po pierwszej dawce pojawił się silny ból brzuch i pleców oraz po jakimś czasie skrzepy krwi. W poniedziałek było delikatne plamienie. Czasami pojawiają się też bóle brzucha. Poza tym nic więcej. Już nie ma żadnego krwawienia.
> Co robić? Czy to znaczy, że się nie udało? 
> Pomocy!


Powinno być krwawienie przez kilka dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To mnie zmartwilas, bo to będzie 10/11 tydzień.


Nie szkodzi, uda się i tak. Ja robiłam w 14 tygodniu. Zresztą od WHW przychodzi szybciej. Możesz o tym poczytać na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć wszystkim!
> Tableki arthrotec brałam w niedziele. Po pierwszej dawce pojawił się silny ból brzuch i pleców oraz po jakimś czasie skrzepy krwi. W poniedziałek było delikatne plamienie. Czasami pojawiają się też bóle brzucha. Poza tym nic więcej. Już nie ma żadnego krwawienia.
> Co robić? Czy to znaczy, że się nie udało? 
> Pomocy!


Zrób nacz zobacz test z krwi hcg na hormon ciąży potem powtórz po 48h to badanie, jeśli współczynnik maleje znaczy że się udało. Jeśli jest na tym samym poziomie lub rośnie to niestety nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek sprzedam.Oryginalnie zapakowane opakiwanie 20 sztuk cena 250zl tel 661694779

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw Arthrotek plus metotrexat plus antybiotyk 5 globulek cena calego zestawu 300zl .tel 603299029

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny potrZebuje arthrotecu. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty lub paczka pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia... trojmiasto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ze strony ogłaszamy można kupić Arthotec ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ze strony ogłaszamy można kupić Arthotec ?


Kupić zawsze można, pytanie co dostaniesz i czy w ogóle  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ze strony ogłaszamy można kupić Arthotec ?


Polecam women on web zamówiłam, wysłali 06.03,zwyklym listem,  wczoraj była koperta w skrzynce. Już jestem po 1 szt. Dziś wieczorem biorę 4szt...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam women on web zamówiłam, wysłali 06.03,zwyklym listem,  wczoraj była koperta w skrzynce. Już jestem po 1 szt. Dziś wieczorem biorę 4szt...


A ja nie polecam. Wysłały mi dwie przesyłki, obie zatrzymane w celnym w Warszawie, one umywają ręce, bo "nie odpowiadają za urzędy celne" miesiąc nerwów, dopiero w zeszłym tygodniu zamówiłam od WHW, przesyłka wysłana w środę, u mnie była w poniedziałek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja nie polecam. Wysłały mi dwie przesyłki, obie zatrzymane w celnym w Warszawie, one umywają ręce, bo "nie odpowiadają za urzędy celne" miesiąc nerwów, dopiero w zeszłym tygodniu zamówiłam od WHW, przesyłka wysłana w środę, u mnie była w poniedziałek


Urząd może zatrzymał bo była nadana ze śledzeniem a wiem że takie są zatrzymywane, mi napisali w mailu ze wysyłają zwykłym listem właśnie z powodu urzędów celnych i list zwykły przeszedł. Słyszałam że zależy to też od województwa. Ja mieszkam w mazowieckim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Urząd może zatrzymał bo była nadana ze śledzeniem a wiem że takie są zatrzymywane, mi napisali w mailu ze wysyłają zwykłym listem właśnie z powodu urzędów celnych i list zwykły przeszedł. Słyszałam że zależy to też od województwa. Ja mieszkam w mazowieckim.


To dlaczego mi nie wysłały zwykłym listem? Tylko jak zatrzymali pierwszą to wysłały drugą taką samą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw Arthrotek plus metotrexat plus antybiotyk 5 globulek cena calego zestawu 300zl .tel 603299029


Witam.jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dlaczego mi nie wysłały zwykłym listem? Tylko jak zatrzymali pierwszą to wysłały drugą taką samą?


Nie mam pojęcia. Może miałaś pecha, może ktoś nowy wysyłał, nie wiem. Ja odpisałam tylko moje odczucia i to że doszło, dziś wieczorem okaże się czy skutkuje tak jak opisują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie mam pojęcia. Może miałaś pecha, może ktoś nowy wysyłał, nie wiem. Ja odpisałam tylko moje odczucia i to że doszło, dziś wieczorem okaże się czy skutkuje tak jak opisują.


Napisz jak przebieglo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec 12 tabletek oraz metotreksat dołączam do tego antybiotyk. Taki zestaw kosztuje 400 zł. Sam Arthrotec 180 zł. 
W razie pytań podaje e-mail
mk6235177@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jak przebieglo


Właśnie jestem w trakcie pierwszej serii 30 minutowej. Smak taki sobie, ale da się przeżyć. Na razie trochę dziwnie się czuję (może to bardziej psychika i nerwy) ale nic się jeszcze nie dzieje. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej... 
I mam jeszcze jedno pytanie bo piszą że druga dawkę po 3 godzinach jedni inni że po 4h. Jak myślicie? Z wow w mailu dostałam info żeby było 1szt po 24h 4szt i nic więcej a 4szt zostawić na w razie co gdyby były komplikacje... Na stronie wow lub whw było że 1 + 4 + 2szt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie jestem w trakcie pierwszej serii 30 minutowej. Smak taki sobie, ale da się przeżyć. Na razie trochę dziwnie się czuję (może to bardziej psychika i nerwy) ale nic się jeszcze nie dzieje. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej... 
> I mam jeszcze jedno pytanie bo piszą że druga dawkę po 3 godzinach jedni inni że po 4h. Jak myślicie? Z wow w mailu dostałam info żeby było 1szt po 24h 4szt i nic więcej a 4szt zostawić na w razie co gdyby były komplikacje... Na stronie wow lub whw było że 1 + 4 + 2szt?


Mieszasz coś. WOW zawsze podaje dawkowanie 4+2 a whw tylko jedną dawkę. To w końcu masz tą przesyłkę od WHW czy WOW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mieszasz coś. WOW zawsze podaje dawkowanie 4+2 a whw tylko jedną dawkę. To w końcu masz tą przesyłkę od WHW czy WOW?


Kupiłam na wow 1+8, w mailu od nich dostałam żeby brać 1+4 a 4 zostawić w razie powikłań, a na ich stronie w "pytaniach i odpowiedzi" żeby brać 1+4+2.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ellaone jest na recepte?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jak przebieglo


Jestem już po. Noc była taka sobie, po zażyciu 4szt pierwszych miałam skurcze (ból podbrzusza jak przy okresie tylko mocniejsze) 
Krwawienia nie było. Po kolejnych 4 ok. godz. 22, ból był trochę mocniejszy ale do wytrzymania. Nie brałam przeciwbólowych. Zaczęłam trochę krwawic nad ranem ok 4-5. Teraz co jakiś czas czuje ból brzucha. Zauważyłam troszkę skrzepow, nie leci że mnie jak kranu, boję się że za mało krwawienia, ale mam nadzieję że to tak powinno wyglądać.

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Posiadam jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne. Mi sie juz nie przydadza a moze jest jakas dziewczyna ktora je potrzebuje wiec moge je sprzedac po kosztach czyli za cene 200zł to jest koszt tabletek plus wizyta lekarska. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Preferuje odbior osobisty  Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc czy na 7 tydzien ciazy (6tydzien i 6 dni wychodzi dzis) beta Hcg 105,6 to za mało i oznacza poronienie? Dodam ze krwawiłam ze skrzepami w tamtym tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A druga beta jaka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A druga beta jaka?


To pierwsza beta z wczoraj drugiej jeszcze nie robiłam i sie zastanawiam czy robic ostatnim razem jak poroniłam miałam betę po tygodniu 76,7

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To pierwsza beta z wczoraj drugiej jeszcze nie robiłam i sie zastanawiam czy robic ostatnim razem jak poroniłam miałam betę po tygodniu 76,7


Myślę że warto zrobić po 48h od ostatniego badania, jeśli będzie malalo to znaczy że ciąży nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc

jestem 5 dni po zarzyciu arthro dopoch, mam wrazenie ze nie rozpuściły się dobrze
poza objawami jak ból brzucha, biegunka - nie nastapiło oczyszczanie

czy kupic kolejne 12szt arthro i zarzyć doustnie
czy kupic zestaw z  RU ?

Pomocy
M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec jest bardzo skuteczny i z pewnoscia zadziała. Ja zamowiłam Arthrotec od p.Karoliny i okazał sie bardzo skuteczny. Do tabletek dolaczony był paragon zakupu wiec wszystko orginalne i bezpieczne . Jesli ktos szuka pewnego zródla to polecam p.Karoline 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec jest bardzo skuteczny i z pewnoscia zadziała. Ja zamowiłam Arthrotec od p.Karoliny i okazał sie bardzo skuteczny. Do tabletek dolaczony był paragon zakupu wiec wszystko orginalne i bezpieczne . Jesli ktos szuka pewnego zródla to polecam p.Karoline 797-650-965


Jak bardzo skuteczny, jak wyżej dziewczyna pisze że nie zadziałało? Żenująca reklama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc
> 
> jestem 5 dni po zarzyciu arthro dopoch, mam wrazenie ze nie rozpuściły się dobrze
> poza objawami jak ból brzucha, biegunka - nie nastapiło oczyszczanie
> 
> czy kupic kolejne 12szt arthro i zarzyć doustnie
> czy kupic zestaw z  RU ?
> 
> Pomocy
> M



A krwawiłaś w ogole? Ja jestem 9 dzien po zażyciu i wciaz krwawie , od 2 dni na jasnorozowo ale przez tydzien lało się ze mnie ciurkiem ze skrzepami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zażywałaś i w jakich dawkach?

----------


## Martyna 85

> czesc
> 
> jestem 5 dni po zarzyciu arthro dopoch, mam wrazenie ze nie rozpuściły się dobrze
> poza objawami jak ból brzucha, biegunka - nie nastapiło oczyszczanie
> 
> czy kupic kolejne 12szt arthro i zarzyć doustnie
> czy kupic zestaw z  RU ?
> 
> Pomocy
> M


Daj maila napisze Ci co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj maila napisze Ci co i jak


dawid348@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy, potrzebuję tych tabletek ale nie mogę ich dostać w aptece. czy ma ktoś w rozsądnej cenie ? i jak najszybciej.

----------


## Martyna 85

> Dziewczyny pomocy, potrzebuję tych tabletek ale nie mogę ich dostać w aptece. czy ma ktoś w rozsądnej cenie ? i jak najszybciej.


Hej napisz na maila to Ci pomogę mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## olok

Witam, strasznie się boję że arthrotec mi nie pomoże. jeszcze nie mam tych tabletek ale podjęłam decyzję. tylko jeśli się nie powiedzie kuracja co zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, strasznie się boję że arthrotec mi nie pomoże. jeszcze nie mam tych tabletek ale podjęłam decyzję. tylko jeśli się nie powiedzie kuracja co zrobić?


Jest kilka wyjść. Próbować jeszcze raz, urodzić, zamówić pewniejszy zestaw z WHW, lub pojechać na aborcję mechaniczna za granicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiała któraś z was na tabletki-poronne.pl. pl? Czy z who albo wow tabletki dochodzą do województwa łódzkiego bez problemu? Jestem młodą i potrzebuje pomocy :c

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiała któraś z was na tabletki-poronne.pl. pl? Czy z who albo wow tabletki dochodzą do województwa łódzkiego bez problemu? Jestem młodą i potrzebuje pomocy :c


Z WHW dochodzą wszędzie. WHO nie wysyła tabletek na poronienie  :Smile:  a ta strona która wymieniłas to oszustwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potwierdzam ze ta strona tabletkiporonne.pl to oszustwo !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiała któraś z was na tabletki-poronne.pl. pl? Czy z who albo wow tabletki dochodzą do województwa łódzkiego bez problemu? Jestem młodą i potrzebuje pomocy :c


Ja również zamawiałam z whw. Z tego co czytałam w necie to whw i wow działają na tej samej zasadzie. Natomiast o stronie tabletki-poronne nic dobrego nie wyczytałam. Whw wysłało mi list 06.03.a 14.03 list był już w skrzynce. Także polecam whw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729.279.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Cena 150zł za 12 sztuk. Kontakt 731309476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomocy, potrzebuję tych tabletek ale nie mogę ich dostać w aptece. czy ma ktoś w rozsądnej cenie ? i jak najszybciej.


Mam 8 tabletek zostało mi po zabiegu, za 80 zł +koszt wysyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostałam tabletki od pani Karoliny. Wszystko w orginalnym opakowaniu, w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych do tego zalaczony był paragon zakupu wiec naprawde wszystko pewne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Tabletki bardzo mi pomogły. Jak ktos potrzebuje pewne zródło to podaje namiery do pani Karoliny 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również zamawiałam z whw. Z tego co czytałam w necie to whw i wow działają na tej samej zasadzie. Natomiast o stronie tabletki-poronne nic dobrego nie wyczytałam. Whw wysłało mi list 06.03.a 14.03 list był już w skrzynce. Także polecam whw.



Użyłaś już tabletek? jaki efekt? Jak przebieg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Użyłaś już tabletek? jaki efekt? Jak przebieg?


Przeczytaj na maszwybor.net, dział Nasze Akcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Strona whw na internecie ma link womenhelp.org? Czy jeśli przeleje dużo mniej tabletki do mnie dotrą? Mam około 200 złotych a nie chce prosić nikogo o pomoc pieniężna ;c

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Strona whw na internecie ma link womenhelp.org? Czy jeśli przeleje dużo mniej tabletki do mnie dotrą? Mam około 200 złotych a nie chce prosić nikogo o pomoc pieniężna ;c


Tak, womenhelp.org.  W kwestii darowizny trzeba zapytać organizacji, najlepiej po wypełnieniu konsultacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec dziala nie we wszystkich przypakach..u "znajomej " 3 dawki po 4 tabl krwawienie jeden dzień, nie oczyscilo wszystkiego,finał szpital I lyzeczkowanie ..

----------


## Birmaa

Witam. Mam jeden blister arthrotec do sprzedania. A za chwile dotrze wie, rowniez od sprzedam potrzebującej. Mi już nie są potrzebne. Kontakt na mail monikpost@op.pl. Jestem os. Prywatną nie handlarzem, leki zostały i są mi zbędne chciałabym odzyskać pieniądze które wydałam.

----------


## Birmaa

Dotrze zestaw z WOW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wysyłajcie tabletek do Radzymina i Augustowa zamieniają zawartość i odsyłają spowrotem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wysyłajcie tabletek do Radzymina i Augustowa zamieniają zawartość i odsyłają spowrotem


Kto wysyła, jakie tabletki, co podmienia i komu odsyła? Możesz trochę jaśniej ??

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Posiadam jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne. Mi sie juz nie przydadza a moze jest jakas dziewczyna ktora je potrzebuje wiec moge je sprzedac po kosztach czyli za cene 200zł to jest koszt tabletek plus wizyta lekarska. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Preferuje odbior osobisty Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc

jak skuteczniejszy jest arthro ?
doustnie czy dopochwowo ?


Pzdr
Go

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy na whw można zrobić normalny przelew z zwykłego konta bankowego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy konsultacje na whw są anonimowe? Dane są później usuwane? I czy dostaje się instrukcje po polsku i w razie czego namiary na jakiegoś lekarza który może pomóc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy konsultacje na whw są anonimowe? Dane są później usuwane? I czy dostaje się instrukcje po polsku i w razie czego namiary na jakiegoś lekarza który może pomóc?


Jak mogą być anonimowe? Musisz podać dane, żeby zaadresowano przesyłkę. I po co ci namiar do lekarza, skoro dostajesz tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy na whw można zrobić normalny przelew z zwykłego konta bankowego?


Tak. Wzory przelewów wraz ze screenami znajdziesz na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czesc
> 
> jak skuteczniejszy jest arthro ?
> doustnie czy dopochwowo ?
> 
> 
> Pzdr
> Go


Nie ma znaczenia. Lek wchłania się przez śluzówkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli rozważasz aborcję i masz pytania lub jej doświadczyłaś i chcesz porozmawiać - napisz lub zadzwoń.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Użyłaś już tabletek? jaki efekt? Jak przebieg?


Używałam. Odpisałam kilka postów wyżej, zdążyłam o 19 i 3h później, w czwartek.  Skórcze miałam, ale dało się wytrzymać bez przeciwbólowych krwawienie pojawiło się w nocy ale jak mocniejsza miesiączka, "coś" wyleciało dwa razy następnej nocy ale nie wiem czy to pęcherzyk ciążowy,  trochę mniejszych skrępow. Dzis już prawie wcale nie leciało. Nie wiem czy to już... Czy nie za mało wyszło. Muszę pójść na usg i sprawdzić czy się oczyscilo wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Używałam. Odpisałam kilka postów wyżej, zdążyłam o 19 i 3h później, w czwartek.  Skórcze miałam, ale dało się wytrzymać bez przeciwbólowych krwawienie pojawiło się w nocy ale jak mocniejsza miesiączka, "coś" wyleciało dwa razy następnej nocy ale nie wiem czy to pęcherzyk ciążowy,  trochę mniejszych skrępow. Dzis już prawie wcale nie leciało. Nie wiem czy to już... Czy nie za mało wyszło. Muszę pójść na usg i sprawdzić czy się oczyscilo wszystko.


Napisz jak będziesz po usg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jak będziesz po usg


OK, chyba pójdę w tym tygodniu, trochę się boję, czy wszystko będzie ok, ale muszę żeby komplikacji nie było. Nie wiem tylko poczekać aż całkiem przestanie lecieć czy iść jak już leci niewiele.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> OK, chyba pójdę w tym tygodniu, trochę się boję, czy wszystko będzie ok, ale muszę żeby komplikacji nie było. Nie wiem tylko poczekać aż całkiem przestanie lecieć czy iść jak już leci niewiele.


WHW zaleca iść na USG nie wcześniej niż dwa tygodnie po zabiegu. Wcześniej i tak będą resztki, bo oczyszczanie to proces długotrwały. Udało się na pewno, bo zestaw ma wysoką skuteczność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artroteku cale nie otwierane chetnie odsprzedam .Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam w przystepnej cenie za 200zl wszystko w orginalnym opakowaniu,bezpiecze a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> WHW zaleca iść na USG nie wcześniej niż dwa tygodnie po zabiegu. Wcześniej i tak będą resztki, bo oczyszczanie to proces długotrwały. Udało się na pewno, bo zestaw ma wysoką skuteczność.


Boję się tyko tego że za mało wyleciało. Krwawilam 3 dni a 4 już niewiele a dziś prawie  nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli rozważasz aborcję i masz pytania lub już jej doświadczyłaś i chcesz porozmawiać - napisz lub zadzwoń.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, 12szt./150zł. Kontakt 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec cale opakowanie lub 12szt.wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniam tanioo Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 28 tabletek arthrotec z mojego zabiegu, odsprzedam za 150 zł plus koszty wysyłki, mam też zestaw z Wow, który przysłali po miesiącu. 12345magda@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaz metotreksat + arthrotec+ antybiotyk. Został mi ponieważ kilka dni przed dostaniem przesyłki poroniłam. Odsprzedam potrzebującej dziewczynie i opowiem jak trzeba zażyć. Podaje e-mail wisniewskam935@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie dziewczyny,
Pomocy!

Jestem po dwóch standardowych metodach arthro.
Pierwszy raz - ponad tydzień temu zażyłam dopochwowo, zgodnie z wytycznymi 4 tabletkix co 3godz
poza objawami jak ból brzucha, lekkie skurcze, nudności i biegunka, nie wystąpiło krwawienie
mam wrażenie ze tabletki nie rozpuściły się dobrze, pomimo każdorazowego zwilżenia tabletek, po dwóch dniach wyleciały grudki tabletek,krwawienia brak
Drugi raz- 2 dni temu powtórzyłam "kurację", tym razem pierwsze dwie dawki doustnie, trzecia dopochwowo
objawy jak za pierwszym razem, krwawienia brak

tabletki oryginalne, ze sprawdzonego źródła, ok 7tydzien ciazy

czy są organizmy bardziej lub mniej podatne  na arthrotec?
W jaki sposób spróbować kolejny raz ? 

pomocy,
Aga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli rozważasz aborcję i masz pytania lub już jej doświadczyłaś i chcesz porozmawiać - napisz lub zadzwoń.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie dziewczyny,
> Pomocy!
> 
> Jestem po dwóch standardowych metodach arthro.
> Pierwszy raz - ponad tydzień temu zażyłam dopochwowo, zgodnie z wytycznymi 4 tabletkix co 3godz
> poza objawami jak ból brzucha, lekkie skurcze, nudności i biegunka, nie wystąpiło krwawienie
> mam wrażenie ze tabletki nie rozpuściły się dobrze, pomimo każdorazowego zwilżenia tabletek, po dwóch dniach wyleciały grudki tabletek,krwawienia brak
> Drugi raz- 2 dni temu powtórzyłam "kurację", tym razem pierwsze dwie dawki doustnie, trzecia dopochwowo
> objawy jak za pierwszym razem, krwawienia brak
> ...


Po prostu z arthrotekiem tak jest. Działa tylko w ok 60%. Nie myślałas o zestawie z WHW?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny tydzien temu robilam pierwsza bete tydzien po zabiegu i wyniosła 105,6 a dzis powtorzylam i mam wynik 11,1 czy to oznacza ze sie udalo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie dziewczyny,
> Pomocy!
> 
> Jestem po dwóch standardowych metodach arthro.
> Pierwszy raz - ponad tydzień temu zażyłam dopochwowo, zgodnie z wytycznymi 4 tabletkix co 3godz
> poza objawami jak ból brzucha, lekkie skurcze, nudności i biegunka, nie wystąpiło krwawienie
> mam wrażenie ze tabletki nie rozpuściły się dobrze, pomimo każdorazowego zwilżenia tabletek, po dwóch dniach wyleciały grudki tabletek,krwawienia brak
> Drugi raz- 2 dni temu powtórzyłam "kurację", tym razem pierwsze dwie dawki doustnie, trzecia dopochwowo
> objawy jak za pierwszym razem, krwawienia brak
> ...


Dwa razy bralam arthrotec i dwa razy sie udalo.. Tez w 7 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejes trowany

> Napisz jak będziesz po usg


Już jestem po usg. Lekarz nie widział żadnego pęcherzyka więc oczyscilo się ok. Nie wspomniał też o żadnym zabiegu lyzeczkowania. Powiedział tylko żebym zrobiła badanie z krwi na hormon beta hcg. Wynik powinien być ujemny albo nieduży. Jeśli będzie większy wskazujący ciąże to zalecił zrobić drugie i porównać czy maleje (i wtedy jest ok) czy rośnie i jest podejrzenie ciąży pozamacicznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny tydzien temu robilam pierwsza bete tydzien po zabiegu i wyniosła 105,6 a dzis powtorzylam i mam wynik 11,1 czy to oznacza ze sie udalo?


Tak bo poziom hormonu maleje. Powiodło sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drogie dziewczyny,
> Pomocy!
> 
> Jestem po dwóch standardowych metodach arthro.
> Pierwszy raz - ponad tydzień temu zażyłam dopochwowo, zgodnie z wytycznymi 4 tabletkix co 3godz
> poza objawami jak ból brzucha, lekkie skurcze, nudności i biegunka, nie wystąpiło krwawienie
> mam wrażenie ze tabletki nie rozpuściły się dobrze, pomimo każdorazowego zwilżenia tabletek, po dwóch dniach wyleciały grudki tabletek,krwawienia brak
> Drugi raz- 2 dni temu powtórzyłam "kurację", tym razem pierwsze dwie dawki doustnie, trzecia dopochwowo
> objawy jak za pierwszym razem, krwawienia brak
> ...


Może być tak że organizm się uodparnia. 
Sporbuj kupić zestaw albo metotreksat

----------


## Gosia46556

Hej dziewczyny czy mozna czymś wspomoc działanie arthrotecu? Tak aby na pewno sie udalo. Mam 20tab

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i moja ciaza jest bardzo wczesna, 2 tydzien od zaplodnienia, 4 od ostatniej miesiaczki czy to nie za wczesnie na 'kuracje'?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można wspomóc metotreksatem

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Posiadam jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne. Mi sie juz nie przydadza a moze jest jakas dziewczyna ktora je potrzebuje wiec moge je sprzedac po kosztach czyli za cene 200zł to jest koszt tabletek plus wizyta lekarska. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Preferuje odbior osobisty Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, 12szt./150zł. Kontakt 731 309 476

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A i moja ciaza jest bardzo wczesna, 2 tydzien od zaplodnienia, 4 od ostatniej miesiaczki czy to nie za wczesnie na 'kuracje'?


lepiej poczekać, przynajmniej ze 2 tygodnie... jak jest za wcześnie też może się nie udać jeśli robisz art. bo jak z innymi sposobami to nie wiem..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> lepiej poczekać, przynajmniej ze 2 tygodnie... jak jest za wcześnie też może się nie udać jeśli robisz art. bo jak z innymi sposobami to nie wiem..


Na co czekać ? Ciąża jest potwierdzona, decyzja podjęta, to trzeba działać, a nie czekać. Ja brałam tabletki w 4t3d i się udało, a było jak taki okres po prostu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na co czekać ? Ciąża jest potwierdzona, decyzja podjęta, to trzeba działać, a nie czekać. Ja brałam tabletki w 4t3d i się udało, a było jak taki okres po prostu.


a ja, chociaż nie ma czym się chwalić sprzedałam tego maaase i zawsze miałam kontakt z dziewczynami, na wszystkie które brały u 3-4 nie udało się bo był to za wczesny tydzień.. pewności nie mam, że to na pewno dlatego, ale tak przypuszczam bo to je łączyło.. na pocieszenie przy drugim podejściu zawsze wychodziło. Ale każdy robi jak uważa, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja, chociaż nie ma czym się chwalić sprzedałam tego maaase i zawsze miałam kontakt z dziewczynami, na wszystkie które brały u 3-4 nie udało się bo był to za wczesny tydzień.. pewności nie mam, że to na pewno dlatego, ale tak przypuszczam bo to je łączyło.. na pocieszenie przy drugim podejściu zawsze wychodziło. Ale każdy robi jak uważa, pozdrawiam.


To ciesz się że cię jeszcze nie zamknęli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam ru dzień później dwie dWki Arthotecu straszne skurcze dreszcze mdłości pp czym krwawienie ze skrzepami nad ranem się wzmocniło krwawienie następnego dnia wzięłam jesCze jedna dAwke i wieczorem wyleciał duży skrzep z jakaś galaretka? Byłam 4 tydzień . Teraz krwawię a w sumie już tylko na brązowo 4dzień , jutro robię drugie hcg ale chciałabym już się upewnić czy wszystko będzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam ru dzień później dwie dWki Arthotecu straszne skurcze dreszcze mdłości pp czym krwawienie ze skrzepami nad ranem się wzmocniło krwawienie następnego dnia wzięłam jesCze jedna dAwke i wieczorem wyleciał duży skrzep z jakaś galaretka? Byłam 4 tydzień . Teraz krwawię a w sumie już tylko na brązowo 4dzień , jutro robię drugie hcg ale chciałabym już się upewnić czy wszystko będzie ok


Jezeli krwawie trwa powinno byc ok. A po tym jak wyleciala ta galareta skurcze ustały? A skad mialas ru? Drugie hcg da odpowiedz na 100% daj znac czy sie udalo ja jeszcze jestem przed, czekam na przesylke.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jezeli krwawie trwa powinno byc ok. A po tym jak wyleciala ta galareta skurcze ustały? A skad mialas ru? Drugie hcg da odpowiedz na 100% daj znac czy sie udalo ja jeszcze jestem przed, czekam na przesylke.


Ru kupiłam za 180zl wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem ze strony ogłaszamy wszystko było ok .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 199zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Emilia
emilia3337@wp.pl
577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostałam tabletki od pani Karoliny. Wszystko w orginalnym opakowaniu, w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych do tego zalaczony był paragon zakupu wiec naprawde wszystko pewne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Tabletki bardzo mi pomogły. Jak ktos potrzebuje pewne zródło to podaje namiery do pani Karoliny 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaz metotreksat + arthrotec+ antybiotyk. Został mi ponieważ kilka dni przed dostaniem przesyłki poroniłam. Odsprzedam potrzebującej dziewczynie i opowiem jak trzeba zażyć. Podaje e-mail wisniewskam935@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie
> Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
> Cena 199zl
> Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
> Pozdrawiam Emilia
> emilia3337@wp.pl
> 577 214 933


Nie nie jest bardziej skuteczna tylko bardziej niebezpieczna 
. Nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz do przerwania ciazy jest tyle samo składniku co w zwyklym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiesz co robić? Chcesz pogadać?
 n e t p o r a d n i a  p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem, możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Help me

Witam , moja dziewczyna jest prawdopodobnie 6/8tydzień ciąży zabrala 2 tabletki ale dokladnie nie wiem czy to Arthotec czy cos innego (kupione wjuż aptece) ale do rzeczy  zabrala te tabletki 2 sztuki i po godzinie zaczął ja boleć brzuch pozniej gdzies o 1 w nocy dostala krwawienia z tego co mi mowila to dość mocnego , miala goraczke , bolało ją podbrzusze , rano poszla do pracy i mowila ze jej slabo a krwawienie raz bylo słabsze a raz mocniejsze a dziś czyli sroda krwawienie jej minimalne i także ból podbrzusza czy to znak że te dwie tabletki wystarczyly i zabieg sie powiódł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz pytania?

w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam , moja dziewczyna jest prawdopodobnie 6/8tydzień ciąży zabrala 2 tabletki ale dokladnie nie wiem czy to Arthotec czy cos innego (kupione wjuż aptece) ale do rzeczy  zabrala te tabletki 2 sztuki i po godzinie zaczął ja boleć brzuch pozniej gdzies o 1 w nocy dostala krwawienia z tego co mi mowila to dość mocnego , miala goraczke , bolało ją podbrzusze , rano poszla do pracy i mowila ze jej slabo a krwawienie raz bylo słabsze a raz mocniejsze a dziś czyli sroda krwawienie jej minimalne i także ból podbrzusza czy to znak że te dwie tabletki wystarczyly i zabieg sie powiódł?


2 tabletki to raczej za mało, bierze się 12 w trzech dawkach. Po za tym krwawienie jeszcze niczego nie oznacza i może być dalej w ciąży, zróbcie badania

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam  sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki-poronne.pl/produkt/sklep-tabletki-poronne/*
Uwaga tam też oszusci! Sami pisza sobie na forum że niby to zadowolone dziewczyny. Niewygodnych postów nie umieszczaja..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam oryginalne tabsy arthrotec z paragonem . Jeśli chcesz pisz na maila dawidk11@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przecież możesz zamówić na womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No nie wiem bo znajoma zabrala 2 i wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem, możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Ramonita

Hej dziewczyny moze mi ktos pomoc ? Wzielam wczoraj Art ale nie wiem czy sie udalo. Bylam ok 3/4tc nie wiem dokladnie ale bylam miesiac temu i gina i nie bylam wtedy w ciazy jeszcze a teraz mi wyszla na tescie. Wiec kupilam Art w aptece i wzielam wczoraj 12 tb bolal mnie brzuch,plecy, ogolnie masakra, krwawilam dosc nawet obficie ale dzis juz nic tylko różowe plamienia  :Frown:  czy to znaczy sie sie nie udalo ? Mam jeszcze 8tb nie wiem czy je brac dzis czy poczekac. Ciąza byla bardzo wczesna i nie wiem co o tym myslec. Poronilam juz kiedys ale to byl wtedy 9tc i krwawienie bylo obfitsze i trwalo z tydz czasu. Jak mysliscie ? Nie udalo sie ?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrób badanie betahcg I zobaczysz czy hormon ciazowy spada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie artroteku forte wysylka z sprawzeniem pobraniowa.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729.279.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.
Posiadam całe opakowanie Arthrotecu. Kupiłam dwa ale jedno wystarczyło. Mam zdjęcie recepty. Paragon. Chce odzyskać chociaż trochę pieniędzy. Opakowanie oryginalne.
 E-mail ingamolencka@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam pełny zestaw z WHW. Zanim doszły ...poroniłam naturalnie. 
Tabletki są w woreczkach ze względu na problemy celne. Udostępnię całą korespondencję wraz z potwierdzeniem przelewu. bea175@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie zestaw z wow



Odsprzedam pełny zestaw z WHW. Zanim doszły ...poroniłam naturalnie. 
Tabletki są w woreczkach ze względu na problemy celne. Udostępnię całą korespondencję wraz z potwierdzeniem przelewu. bea175@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę czy ktoś ma tabletki do sprzedania, w rozsądnej cenie. Jestem w trudnej sytuacji życiowej :Frown:  kontakt na boda@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam pełny zestaw z WHW. Zanim doszły ...poroniłam naturalnie. 
> Tabletki są w woreczkach ze względu na problemy celne. Udostępnię całą korespondencję wraz z potwierdzeniem przelewu. bea175@poczta.onet.pl


Przepraszam, podałam zły e-mail - bea175@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pilnie potrzebuję opakowanie Arthrotec tel 733011872

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotek cale opakiwanie lub z metotrexatem tel 661694779 odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam p.Anie jest super!! Wysyła to co potrzeba i jest zawsze dostepna wrazie pytań niepewnosci to zawsze jest pod telefonem.Polecam z całego serca!!!!A i podaje jej nr.603299029 bo jeżeli nie chcecie być oszukane tak jak ja bylam za pierwszym razem przez niejakiego Marka to dzwoncie do p.Ani!!!!!"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 199zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Emilia
emilia3337@wp.pl
577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie
> Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
> Cena 199zl
> Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
> Pozdrawiam Emilia
> emilia3337@wp.pl
> 577 214 933


Żadna mocniejsza. Zarówno zwykły Arthrotec jak i forte, mają tyle samo Misoprostolu czyli 200 mcg, wystarczy przeczytać ulotki. Różnią się tylko ilością diclofenaku ale jego i tak się wypluwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z Wow, który dostałam dopiero po miesiącu, mi się już nie przyda więc odsprzedam za moje koszty 250 zł - magda12345@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam zestaw z Wow, który dostałam dopiero po miesiącu, mi się już nie przyda więc odsprzedam za moje koszty 250 zł - magda12345@o2.pl


Podałam zły mail, prawidłowy 12345magda@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki poronne ( Arthrotec)  tel: 502 427 780. Cena 200zł

----------


## Askaadka

Dziewczyny!! 
Brałam arthrotec tydzień temu w sobotę dreszcze biegunka lekkie krwawienie przy 3 dawce takie brązowe wraz z moczem na następny dzień lekkie plamienie i mini skrzep. Chyba się nie udało i zastanawiam się czy próbować drugi raz. Dodam że boli mnie brzuch mam takie skurcze i żółty śluz. Co robić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny!! 
> Brałam arthrotec tydzień temu w sobotę dreszcze biegunka lekkie krwawienie przy 3 dawce takie brązowe wraz z moczem na następny dzień lekkie plamienie i mini skrzep. Chyba się nie udało i zastanawiam się czy próbować drugi raz. Dodam że boli mnie brzuch mam takie skurcze i żółty śluz. Co robić ?


Zrób badania i sprawdź a nie gdybaj

----------


## Askaadka

Nie bardzo mam jak zrobić badania bo wyjechałam z Polski. 
Czekam jeszcze tydzień i zrobię test. 
To że badania powinnam zrobić to też wiem. Niestety taka sytuacja wyszła mam na razie dziecko i pech chciał że tabletki antykoncepcyjne zawiodły a to nie czas na dziecko. 
Jestem totalnie załamana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- tel: 586 915 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaz metotreksat + arthrotec+ antybiotyk. Został mi ponieważ kilka dni przed dostaniem przesyłki poroniłam. Odsprzedam potrzebującej dziewczynie i opowiem jak trzeba zażyć. Podaje e-mail wisniewskam935@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem, możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przed odebraniem przesyłki. 12 sztuk - 150zł, 20 sztuk - 220zł. Kontakt tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec całe opakowanie 20 szt orginalnie zapakowany tel 570 099 013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Posiadam jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne. Mi sie juz nie przydadza a moze jest jakas dziewczyna ktora je potrzebuje wiec moge je sprzedac po kosztach czyli za cene 200zł to jest koszt tabletek plus wizyta lekarska. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Preferuje odbior osobisty Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem właśnie po 1 dawce arthrotecu, jak narazie mam tylko mdłości i dreszcze... Boję się że coś jest nie tak, jak było u was?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaz metotreksat + arthrotec+ antybiotyk. Został mi ponieważ kilka dni przed dostaniem przesyłki poroniłam. Odsprzedam potrzebującej dziewczynie i opowiem jak trzeba zażyć. Podaje e-mail wisniewskam935@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,zapraszam do kontaktu: anna.zdanowicz34@gmail.com.
Płatność po odbiorze. Przekaz pocztowy w paczce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie artroteku .Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci.Tanioo Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z wow, tanio 12345magda@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem, tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, muszę się z Wami czymś podzielić, może Wam pomogę. 2 tygodnie temu zamówiłam na oglaszamy arthrotec forte, wyjęłam rdzenie, dawkowałam tak jak trzeba i poza skutkami ubocznymi nic się nie zadziało! Wydałam 200zł za opakowanie 12szt. Dzisiaj jestem po zestawie z women help women, zapłaciłam co prawda więcej bo ok 320zł plus jeszcze mój bank (ing) zażyczył sobie prowizji w wysokości 40zł, ale przynajmniej macie prawie 100% pewność, że się uda, nawet badanie bety jest zbędne. I do 9tyg bierzesz tylko 5 tabletek, a nie 12. Także nie kombinujcie, nie pozwalajcie zarabiać tym ludziom z ogłoszeń na naszej tragedii. Bałam sie ze zestaw bedzie szedl nie wiadomo ile, a tymczasem czekalam zaledwie tydzien, na arth czekałam 3 dni, ale jest to gra nie warta świeczki. Jest to ruletka, jednym się uda, innym nie, ja oczywiście mialam pecha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie, mam ten lek w domu ... czy działa on też na wywołanie okresu nie będąc w ciąży?
Spóźnia mi się 5 dni, w ciąży nie jestem. Za tydzień czeka mnie czternastogodzinna podróż w busie 
bez WC .. stosowałam domowe metody na przywołanie okresu ale tak pomyslałam, że może te tabletki ...
co myślicie? I jaka dawka? 3 dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie, mam ten lek w domu ... czy działa on też na wywołanie okresu nie będąc w ciąży?
> Spóźnia mi się 5 dni, w ciąży nie jestem. Za tydzień czeka mnie czternastogodzinna podróż w busie 
> bez WC .. stosowałam domowe metody na przywołanie okresu ale tak pomyslałam, że może te tabletki ...
> co myślicie? I jaka dawka? 3 dopochwowo?


Misoprostol nie wywołuje okresu. Proponuję odprężającą kąpiel i czerwone wino  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 199zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Emilia
emilia3337@wp.pl
577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie
> Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
> Cena 199zl
> Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
> Pozdrawiam Emilia
> emilia3337@wp.pl
> 577 214 933


Kłamstwo... Żadna mocniejsza. Zarówno zwykły Arthrotec jak i forte, mają tyle samo Misoprostolu czyli 200 mcg, wystarczy przeczytać ulotki. Różnią się tylko ilością diclofenaku ale jego i tak się wypluwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktoś na sprzedaż art  ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy na tym forum można kupic art i nie zostać oszukanym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy na tym forum można kupic art i nie zostać oszukanym?


Wątpię. Raczej polecam WHW (womenhelp.org) a informacyjnie polskie forum aborcyjne maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchajcie, mam ten lek w domu ... czy działa on też na wywołanie okresu nie będąc w ciąży?
> Spóźnia mi się 5 dni, w ciąży nie jestem. Za tydzień czeka mnie czternastogodzinna podróż w busie 
> bez WC .. stosowałam domowe metody na przywołanie okresu ale tak pomyslałam, że może te tabletki ...
> co myślicie? I jaka dawka? 3 dopochwowo?



Na wywołanie okresu jeśli nie jesteś w ciąży pomoże duphostan. Ginekolog bez problemu wypisze receptę . Tabletki kosztują ok 15 zł.  Brałam 3 razy dziennie po 1 tabletce, po 2 dniach miałam okres. Jeśli jesteś w ciąży to duphostan jest też na podtrzymanie ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie artroteku mozliwa wysylka z sprawdzeniem .Cena 190 z wysylka792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na wywołanie okresu jeśli nie jesteś w ciąży pomoże duphostan. Ginekolog bez problemu wypisze receptę . Tabletki kosztują ok 15 zł.  Brałam 3 razy dziennie po 1 tabletce, po 2 dniach miałam okres. Jeśli jesteś w ciąży to duphostan jest też na podtrzymanie ciąży.


Niestety u mojego gine najszybszy termin na lipiec co jest dla mnie w ogóle paranoją. Nie ma terminów nawet dla "nagłych przypadków" :/ Te domowe stosowałam - lekki trening, ciepła kąpiel, czerwone wino, masowanie brzucha, moczenie nóg w ciepłej wodzie, ciepłe okłady na brzuch, ziołowe herbatki ... aspiryna. No walczę od tygodnia i nic! A już w piątek czeka mnie 12h podróż busem ... nie wyobrażam sobie mieć wtedy okres!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety u mojego gine najszybszy termin na lipiec co jest dla mnie w ogóle paranoją. Nie ma terminów nawet dla "nagłych przypadków" :/ Te domowe stosowałam - lekki trening, ciepła kąpiel, czerwone wino, masowanie brzucha, moczenie nóg w ciepłej wodzie, ciepłe okłady na brzuch, ziołowe herbatki ... aspiryna. No walczę od tygodnia i nic! A już w piątek czeka mnie 12h podróż busem ... nie wyobrażam sobie mieć wtedy okres!


To idź do innego albo prywatnie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthotec forte Pierwsza dawka 4 sztuki pod jezyk, minela juz godzina czy w miedzy czasie moge pic soki lub wode czy to oslabi dzialanie tych tabletek??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, wysyłka za pobraniem, możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przed odebraniem przesyłki. 12 sztuk - 150zł, 20 sztuk - 220zł. Kontakt tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem jak u Was ale ha wzięłam ostatnio tydzień temu w piątek po pierwszej dawce biegunka deszcze etc przed wzięciem drugiej dawki się obudziłam bo bolał mnie brzuch poszłam do toalety  dostałam krwawienia mocnego krwawienia skrzepy krwawienie mega mocne i skrzepy dalej.. byłam w 3 - tyg ciazy skrzepow było dużo obficie krwawilam przez tydzień dzisiaj minęło 9 dni mocne krwawienie do czwartu w8eczor od piątka lekkie krwawienie.. mam nadzieję że się udało bo krwawienie było mega obfite i bardzo dużo skrzepow aż ciężko było to kontrolować.. mam nadzieję że się udało a 2 tyg zrobię test ciążowy piersi nie bolą czuje się dobrze tylko kręgosłup trochę boli ale mam nadzieję że się udało..Co o tym myślicie ?? W chwili obecnej na dziecko nie mogecsobievpozwolic mam już synka i na ten moment nie mogę mieć drugiego dziecka a tabletki anty zawiodły.. 
3majcie się dziewczyny jakby co mogę Wam załatwić lek. Ale dopiero nie wcześniej niż po 18 maja 
Pozdrawiam 
Kaska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Aga M

Hej dziewczyny pierwsza próba z Art nieudana, wykonana w sobotę brak skurczów tylko dreszcze, biegunka, lekkie krwawienie, 5/6tc. Dziś podejmuję drugą próbę ale już tylko doustnie. Trzymajcie kcióki żeby sie udało jezeli nie będę musiała zamówić zestaw. Kiedyś zamawiałam z WOW a jak jest z WHW czy są wiarygodne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

Polecam... Bardzo mily kontakt. I jako jedyna wyslala mi zdjecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aga   M
Ja też miałam 1 nieudana próbę.. dreszcze skurcze i tylko krew razem z moczem i to tylko taka brązowa.. 
Nie poddałam się doczekała tydzień i wzięłam znowu i tym razem się chyba udało za 2 tyg zrobię test ciążowy ale miałam ostre krwawienie dreszcze mega skurcze i ból brzucha krzyża i tak tydzień ostrego krwawienia że sjrzepami tak że kontrolować ciężko było do dziś plamie po prostu. 
Żyć ze powodzenia i daj znać  :Smile:  .
Kaśka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie Artroteku cale nie otwierane.Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty.Tanioo Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoś może korzystał ze strony tabletki-poronne.pl?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Aga M

> Aga   M
> Ja też miałam 1 nieudana próbę.. dreszcze skurcze i tylko krew razem z moczem i to tylko taka brązowa.. 
> Nie poddałam się doczekała tydzień i wzięłam znowu i tym razem się chyba udało za 2 tyg zrobię test ciążowy ale miałam ostre krwawienie dreszcze mega skurcze i ból brzucha krzyża i tak tydzień ostrego krwawienia że sjrzepami tak że kontrolować ciężko było do dziś plamie po prostu. 
> Żyć ze powodzenia i daj znać  .
> Kaśka


Kasia niestety jestem po drugiej próbie niestety nieudanej. Jedyne co miałam to dreszcze i do dziś biegunkę straszną kolejny raz nie będę próbować. Dziś siadam i zamawiam zestaw z WHW wiem przynajmniej że to jest pewne i zadziała

----------


## Aga M

> Aga   M
> Ja też miałam 1 nieudana próbę.. dreszcze skurcze i tylko krew razem z moczem i to tylko taka brązowa.. 
> Nie poddałam się doczekała tydzień i wzięłam znowu i tym razem się chyba udało za 2 tyg zrobię test ciążowy ale miałam ostre krwawienie dreszcze mega skurcze i ból brzucha krzyża i tak tydzień ostrego krwawienia że sjrzepami tak że kontrolować ciężko było do dziś plamie po prostu. 
> Żyć ze powodzenia i daj znać  .
> Kaśka


Kasia niestety jestem po drugiej próbie niestety nieudanej. Jedyne co miałam to dreszcze i do dziś biegunkę straszną kolejny raz nie będę próbować. Dziś siadam i zamawiam zestaw z WHW wiem przynajmniej że to jest pewne i zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kasia niestety jestem po drugiej próbie niestety nieudanej. Jedyne co miałam to dreszcze i do dziś biegunkę straszną kolejny raz nie będę próbować. Dziś siadam i zamawiam zestaw z WHW wiem przynajmniej że to jest pewne i zadziała


Kurczę przykro mi zamów sobie zestaw.. Tylko nigdy nie wiadomo ile będzie szło... 
Ale poczekaj kilka dni może za 2 dni ruszy.. 
Ale wiem co czujesz bo moja 1 próba była masakra też ale to stres wszystko i podejrzewam że dlatego przy drugiej powiedziałam będzie co będzie.. I o dziwo ruszyło przed wzięciem 2 dawki.. 
I tak ostro krwawilam przez tydzień i teraz plamie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurczę przykro mi zamów sobie zestaw.. Tylko nigdy nie wiadomo ile będzie szło... 
> Ale poczekaj kilka dni może za 2 dni ruszy.. 
> Ale wiem co czujesz bo moja 1 próba była masakra też ale to stres wszystko i podejrzewam że dlatego przy drugiej powiedziałam będzie co będzie.. I o dziwo ruszyło przed wzięciem 2 dawki.. 
> I tak ostro krwawilam przez tydzień i teraz plamie..


Mi zestaw szedł 6 dni w tym był weekend

----------


## Aga M

> Kurczę przykro mi zamów sobie zestaw.. Tylko nigdy nie wiadomo ile będzie szło... 
> Ale poczekaj kilka dni może za 2 dni ruszy.. 
> Ale wiem co czujesz bo moja 1 próba była masakra też ale to stres wszystko i podejrzewam że dlatego przy drugiej powiedziałam będzie co będzie.. I o dziwo ruszyło przed wzięciem 2 dawki.. 
> I tak ostro krwawilam przez tydzień i teraz plamie..


Kasiu zamówiłam przed chwilą z WHW. Dziś byłam robić ust żołądka bo mam kłopoty i lekarz przy okazji potwierdził ciążę bo wcześniej tylko test robilam

----------


## Aga M

Mam nadzieję że mi tez szybko dojdzie, a z skąd ten zestaw zamawialaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam nadzieję że mi tez szybko dojdzie, a z skąd ten zestaw zamawialaś?


Z WHW womenhelp

----------


## Aga M

> Z WHW womenhelp


O to super ja też

----------


## Aga M

> O to super ja też


A czy przesyłkę miałaś rejestrowana czy nie? Mi.napisali że wysyłają nierejestrowana że względów bezp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam nadzieję że się udało.. I nie będę potrzebowała tego zestawu przez tydzień krwawienie ostre skrzepy itd do dziś plamie więc wydaje mi się że zestaw nie będzie potrzebny.. 
Kaska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy przesyłkę miałaś rejestrowana czy nie? Mi.napisali że wysyłają nierejestrowana że względów bezp


Też nierejestrowana. Koperta babelkowa i w środku tabletki w woreczku i karteczka

----------


## Aga M

> Ja mam nadzieję że się udało.. I nie będę potrzebowała tego zestawu przez tydzień krwawienie ostre skrzepy itd do dziś plamie więc wydaje mi się że zestaw nie będzie potrzebny.. 
> Kaska


Zrób usg dla pewnosci

----------


## Aga M

> Też nierejestrowana. Koperta babelkowa i w środku tabletki w woreczku i karteczka


Super to czekam, dam znać jak dojdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aga nie bardzo mam jak bo nie ma mnie w kraju... 
Za niecałe 2 tyg zrobię test i zobaczymy.. 
Ale piersi przestały mnie boleć i zrobiły się mniejsze więc mam nadzieję że ok.. 
Jak chodzi Ci czy się wszystko pczyscilo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje art.sprawdzonego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje art.sprawdzonego


Mam opakowanie Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy z polskiej apteki ?do kiedy termin ważności
? Oryginalne opakowanie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy z polskiej apteki ?do kiedy termin ważności
> ? Oryginalne opakowanie ?


Z polskiej 2019

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Broń  Boże strona tabletki-poronne.pl oszusci Potwierdzam ze women on help...
Malo tego strona z tych tabletek poronnych pl  nazywa się bardzo podobnie co womemnki ...."women World online " Polak jednak potrafi!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy na tym świecie są uczciwi ludzie? Dziewczyny jak macie jakiś namiar na uczciwego sprzedawcę albo sameanie arth.to dajcie znać plis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż recepty na art. Zostawiam maila oliwia23kacper@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy na tym świecie są uczciwi ludzie? Dziewczyny jak macie jakiś namiar na uczciwego sprzedawcę albo sameanie arth.to dajcie znać plis


Ja korzystałam z womenhelp.org, tabletki przyszły w 6 dni, jestem już po wszystkim

----------


## Aga M

> Ja korzystałam z womenhelp.org, tabletki przyszły w 6 dni, jestem już po wszystkim


Moje wlasnie idą. Paczka dzis wyslana. Myślęco mam.powiedziec mojemu lekarzowi rodzinnymi ponieważ przedwczoraj byłam na badania usg żolądka i lekarz wykrył ciążę no i w opisie mojego badania napisał na końcu ciąża żywa. Muszę iść z tym opisem do mojego lekarza i co powiem że nagle poroniłam? Czy to nie będzie dziwne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moje wlasnie idą. Paczka dzis wyslana. Myślęco mam.powiedziec mojemu lekarzowi rodzinnymi ponieważ przedwczoraj byłam na badania usg żolądka i lekarz wykrył ciążę no i w opisie mojego badania napisał na końcu ciąża żywa. Muszę iść z tym opisem do mojego lekarza i co powiem że nagle poroniłam? Czy to nie będzie dziwne?


Najpierw weź tabletki i pójdź jeszcze raz na to samo badanie do innego lekarza i takiego opisu nie będziesz miała  :Smile:  
Kaska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najpierw weź tabletki i pójdź jeszcze raz na to samo badanie do innego lekarza i takiego opisu nie będziesz miała  
> Kaska


 kolezanka dobrze podpowiada .wez tabletki i za kilka dni idź na to samo badanie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja juz nie wiem co robić spoznia mi się okres juz 4 dni były jakieś plamienia ale to tyle mam już dzieci nie moge sobie pozwolić na jeszcze jedno gdzie mogę kupić sprawdzone tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje art.sprawdzonego


Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy na tym świecie są uczciwi ludzie? Dziewczyny jak macie jakiś namiar na uczciwego sprzedawcę albo sameanie arth.to dajcie znać plis


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja juz nie wiem co robić spoznia mi się okres juz 4 dni były jakieś plamienia ale to tyle mam już dzieci nie moge sobie pozwolić na jeszcze jedno gdzie mogę kupić sprawdzone tab.


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 883125454, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentne osoby, które mi pomogły i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś kupował od pani Ani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 883125454, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentne osoby, które mi pomogły i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.


Czy brałam pod język czy dopowchowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie nie otwierane ,mozliwa wysylka z sprawdzeniem 160zl .tel.792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś kupował od pani Ani


tak,jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam pytanie jak to jest wziac tabletki pod jezyk ,w  ktorym momencie trzeba wypluc tą zawartosc z srodka ,czy mozna popić widą?Prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny mam pytanie jak to jest wziac tabletki pod jezyk ,w  ktorym momencie trzeba wypluc tą zawartosc z srodka ,czy mozna popić widą?Prosze o odpowiedz


Możesz ją wyjąc z buzi w każdym momencie jak tylko otoczka się rozpuści i rozdzieli od tej małej twardej tableteczki ze środka. Ta małą ze środka tabletki do kosza, a tą papkę która się zrobiła z otoczki tabletki trzymasz w buzi przez co najmniej poł godziny! Przez ten czas nie ma żadnego popijania wodą! pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co to jest RU 486 i jak działa?

RU 468, znany także jako mifepristone, jest syntetycznym środkiem sterydowym zrobionym z norethindronu, aktywnego składnika implantów Norplant. Jego jedynym działaniem jest wywołanie aborcji do 49 dnia ciąży i do tego działania RU 486 została zarejestrowana przez Administrację Żywienia i Leków (Food and Drug Administration - FDA).  W większości przypadków środek ten jest nieużyteczny, chyba że w połączeniu z silną prostaglandyną jaką jest misoprostol, który powoduje skurcze, w wyniku czego nienarodzone dziecko jest wydalane z łona matki.

Misoprostol jest zarejestrowany pod nazwą Cytotec i jest stosowany do leczenia wrzodów układu pokarmowego. Kobiety, które decydują się na taką aborcję, muszą przyjść trzykrotnie do kliniki, aby zabieg był kompletny.

Nieścisłe jest określanie RU 486 jako tabletki „ranek-po” (MAP-morning after pill).

Tabletki MAP nie są stosowane 49 dni po ostatniej miesiączce.

RU 486 poprzez zablokowanie działania kobiecego hormonu ciążowego progesteronu sprawia, że dziecko w fazie prenatalnej umiera z głodu, a także sprawia, że wyściółka macicy odkleja się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec
Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja juz nie wiem co robić spoznia mi się okres juz 4 dni były jakieś plamienia ale to tyle mam już dzieci nie moge sobie pozwolić na jeszcze jedno gdzie mogę kupić sprawdzone tab.


Mam do sprzedania arthrotec 0,5 mg 20 tabletek za 200 zł + koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 27 zł lub pół opakowania za 100 zł .
Jak jesteś zainteresowana to pisz lub dzwoń 882476446

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w 15 tyg.moge zażyć tabl.z wow?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki dopiero dostałam nie wiem czy nie jest za późno.dlugo czekałam na tabl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki dopiero dostałam nie wiem czy nie jest za późno.dlugo czekałam na tabl?


Tak, możesz, ja brałam w 14tyg. Dawkujesz tak: bierzesz Mifepristone,  robisz przerwę 36 godzin i potem bierzesz Misoprostol w schemacie 2-2-2-2 co trzy godziny. W razie pytań pisz, albo dzwoń na infolinie kobiet w sieci 725892134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo Dziekuje za pomoc .myskakam ze już jest za późni .zamiwilam art ale zostałam oszukana i nie dostałam żadnej paczki dlatego z tego forum kupiłam tabletki z wow u dopiero co doszły .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, możesz, ja brałam w 14tyg. Dawkujesz tak: bierzesz Mifepristone,  robisz przerwę 36 godzin i potem bierzesz Misoprostol w schemacie 2-2-2-2 co trzy godziny. W razie pytań pisz, albo dzwoń na infolinie kobiet w sieci 725892134


Trochę sie boje tego krwawienia i ze cis pójdzie nie tak. .Nam 2 dzieci mam 37 lat i już nie chce więcej przez to przechodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spokojnie, wszystko jest do przeżycia. Przygotuj sobie przeciwbólowe, np Ibuprom max, duże grube podpaski, coś do picia, no i warto mieć jakieś towarzystwo, albo chociaż kogoś pod telefonem. Podczas akcji warto się dużo ruszać,  to pomaga macicy. Aborcja w wyższej ciąży moze dłużej się rozkręcać, najlepiej zacząć rano z Misoprostolem, żeby mieć cały dzień na działanie. Standardowe skutki uboczne to biegunka, wymioty, gorączka i dreszcze. Najpierw odejdą wody, potem pojawi się płód, pępowina i łożysko a dopiero potem rozkręci się krwawienie.  Ważne,żeby nie przekraczać dwóch maxi grubych podpasek na godzinę, a jeśli pojawią się mroczki przed oczami, zawroty głowy i uczucie zimna lub gorąca to dzwonić na pogotowie. Powikłania zdarzają się bardzo rzadko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spokojnie, wszystko jest do przeżycia. Przygotuj sobie przeciwbólowe, np Ibuprom max, duże grube podpaski, coś do picia, no i warto mieć jakieś towarzystwo, albo chociaż kogoś pod telefonem. Podczas akcji warto się dużo ruszać,  to pomaga macicy. Aborcja w wyższej ciąży moze dłużej się rozkręcać, najlepiej zacząć rano z Misoprostolem, żeby mieć cały dzień na działanie. Standardowe skutki uboczne to biegunka, wymioty, gorączka i dreszcze. Najpierw odejdą wody, potem pojawi się płód, pępowina i łożysko a dopiero potem rozkręci się krwawienie.  Ważne,żeby nie przekraczać dwóch maxi grubych podpasek na godzinę, a jeśli pojawią się mroczki przed oczami, zawroty głowy i uczucie zimna lub gorąca to dzwonić na pogotowie. Powikłania zdarzają się bardzo rzadko.


Teraz jeszcze bardziej sie boje .dziekuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz jeszcze bardziej sie boje .dziekuje za odpowiedz.


Podałam ci suche fakty, żebyś wiedziała czego się spodziewać. Decyzja należy do ciebie  :Smile:  czy wolisz niechcianego dzieciaka czy parę godzin rzyganka i spokój  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;179867]Teraz jeszcze bardziej sie boje .dziekuje za odpowiedz.[/QUOTEka 
Ja jutro tez bede przez to przechodzic strasznie sie boje ale mam juz 35 lat i trojke dzieci nie mam wyjscia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w piątym tygodniu samym arthro. Powinno sie udać?Jak dziewczyny myslicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z arthrotekiem mniejsze szanse, ale wciąż są  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny poledzcie kogoś sprawdzonego, chcę zamówić art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;179877]


> Teraz jeszcze bardziej sie boje .dziekuje za odpowiedz.[/QUOTEka 
> Ja jutro tez bede przez to przechodzic strasznie sie boje ale mam juz 35 lat i trojke dzieci nie mam wyjscia


Spokojnie ,nie martw siena zapas.Ja Art.usunelam na początku grudnia zeszlego  roku.Bardzo sie bałam!!Mam39lat.Wszystko poszło dobrze.Dreszcze,ból brzucha,biegunka i wtedy poszło.Krwawienie oczywiście wieksze niz przy okresie .Udało się .Głowa do góry!!!! :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W piątym miesiącu jest Bardzo Duże prawdopodobieństwo ,ze sie uda.Ha usunelam między 4/5i poszło bez problemu i nawet nie czylam bólu .była biegunka i dreszcze.i tyle.Nie boj się ,nie ryzykuje ten kto nie żyje!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny poledzcie kogoś sprawdzonego, chcę zamówić art.


oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone. Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji)  i dziękują żę istnieję  :Smile:  Tu jest link: oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Wiem że każda z was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać wam ten wybór. 

Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie.

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje dziewczyny z otuche a czy bralyscie pod język czy dopowchowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam opakowanie artroteku cale nie otwierane z datą ważności 2019Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje dziewczyny z otuche a czy bralyscie pod język czy dopowchowo


Droga podania nie ma znaczenia, lek wchłania się przez śluzówkę, tak samo w pochwie, jak w ustach

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziekuje dziewczyny z otuche a czy bralyscie pod język czy dopowchowo


Cześć, moja kliętka przed trafieniem do mnie wzieła dopochwowo, nie udało się. Tylko pod język należy brać, ponieważ tam jest największe ukrwienie. Nie bierzcie dopochwowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie wzielam pod jezyl 4 tabl. Jak dlugo je trzywac kiedy polknac kiedy popic porsdzcie cos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wlasnie wzielam pod jezyl 4 tabl. Jak dlugo je trzywac kiedy polknac kiedy popic porsdzcie cos


Trzymać 30 minut, potem wypluć rdzenie a resztę połknąć i popić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy te rdzenie trzeba trzymac 30 minut vzy mozna je wyciagnac predzej a samą papke 30 min?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;179897]


> Spokojnie ,nie martw siena zapas.Ja Art.usunelam na początku grudnia zeszlego  roku.Bardzo sie bałam!!Mam39lat.Wszystko poszło dobrze.Dreszcze,ból brzucha,biegunka i wtedy poszło.Krwawienie oczywiście wieksze niz przy okresie .Udało się .Głowa do góry!!!! :-)


A po której dawce zaczelo sie coś dziac bo ja za chwile musze wziąc drugą a tu poza bólem języka nic

----------


## Aga M

Dziewczyny tak się cieszę 6 dni od zamówienia i tabletki z WHW są u mnie dziś zaczynam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja po 15 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę A dopochwowo. Na razie nic się nie dzieje. Bardzo się boję. Jest tu dzisiaj ktoś?

----------


## Aga M

> Dziewczyny ja po 15 wzięłam pierwszą dawkę A dopochwowo. Na razie nic się nie dzieje. Bardzo się boję. Jest tu dzisiaj ktoś?


Jestem, brałam Art dopochwowo i nic to nie dało tylko lekkie dreszcze i lekkie plamienie. Dziś na szczęście przyszedł zestaw z WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w którym tygodniu ciąży brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dziś dostałam po 6 dniach z Wow były w wireczku nie wiem jak zacząć wykasowałam 
Maila od nich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dziś dostałam po 6 dniach z Wow były w wireczku nie wiem jak zacząć wykasowałam 
> Maila od nich


Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boje się ze nie zadziała a u was jak bylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dziś dostałam po 6 dniach z Wow były w wireczku nie wiem jak zacząć wykasowałam 
> Maila od nich


Przecież dawkowanie jest na stronie womenonweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje się ze nie zadziała a u was jak bylo


Jeśli oryginalny z organizacji to zadziała, bez przeszkód

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres?


22 marca  to jest 5 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież dawkowanie jest na stronie womenonweb


Ja już w tej sytuacji nie mysle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aby przerwać ciążę, lekarstwa należy zażyć w następujący sposób:

Najpierw połknij 1 tabletkę Mifepristone. Lek ten hamuje wytwarzanie progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży.
Po 24 godzinach powinnaś umieścić 4 tabletki Misoprostolu pod językiem i trzymać je tam przez przynajmniej 30 minut, aż tabletki się rozpuszczą. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć resztki tabletek.
4 godziny po zażyciu pierwszej dawki Misoprostolu, powinnaś włożyć 2 kolejne tabletki Misoprostolu pod język. Ponownie trzymaj je pod językiem przez 30 minut. Nie połykaj tabletek przez przynajmniej 30 minut.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostałam właśnie lekkich skurczu. Zaraz będę brać kolejną dawkę art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja wzielam 3 dawke o 16 
Po drugiej wymiotu biegunka dreszvze i krwawienie okropny bol ale po trzeciej tylko lekki bol brzucha i plamienie 
Nie wiem co o tym myslec dodam ze ty 5 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 22 marca  to jest 5 tydzień


A w którym tygodniu najlepiej działa ja słyszałam ze jak 
Wcześnie to tez nie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja wzielam 3 dawke o 16 
> Po drugiej wymiotu biegunka dreszvze i krwawienie okropny bol ale po trzeciej tylko lekki bol brzucha i plamienie 
> Nie wiem co o tym myslec dodam ze ty 5 tydzien


Jak długo trwa ból? Obfite krwawienie czy jak przy okresie? Brałaś Art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym tygodniu najlepiej działa ja słyszałam ze jak 
> Wcześnie to tez nie dobrze


Chodzi o zestaw? Nie ma znaczenia który tydzień, i tak zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak bralam art mocne krwawienie mialam po 2 dawce w trakcie biegunki a teraz tylko plamie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, z Cytoteckiem nie ma takich problemów. Tabletka rozpuszcza się do zera, nie trzeba nic wypluwać. Tam jest czysty misoprostol bez dodatkowych domieszek. Oferuje najniższe ceny na rynku. Żeby więcej z was mogło z tego skorzystać.  Ogłoszenie w linku: oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/10829727/tarnow-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Nie musicie się niczego obawiać płacicie po sprawdzeniu zawartości.

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli oryginalny z organizacji to zadziała, bez przeszkód


Ja zamawiałam z tej drugiej organizacji Help i dostałam 
W woreczku i teraz się zastanawiam czy oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam z tej drugiej organizacji Help i dostałam 
> W woreczku i teraz się zastanawiam czy oryginalne


Tak na pewno oryginalny, ja też taki miałam. Wysyłają tak, żeby celni nie zatrzymali

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak na pewno oryginalny, ja też taki miałam. Wysyłają tak, żeby celni nie zatrzymali


A tez tak miałaś dzisiaj napisałam ze tab doszły a oni 
Się nie odzywają nie wiem dlaczego cały dzień do nich pisze 
I nic a ta Ru miałaś żółta

----------


## Aga M

> A w którym tygodniu ciąży brałaś?


Brałam w 5tyg całe 20 tan dopochwowo i doustnie ni nic. Za2dni kolejną dawką doustnie też nic i dlatego zamówiłam zestaw i zaczęłam dziś pierwszą tabletką jutro dalszy ciąg

----------


## Aga M

> Czy w piątym tygodniu samym arthro. Powinno sie udać?Jak dziewczyny myslicie?


Ja też w piątym tyg z Art i nic. Zamów zestaw lepiej z WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A tez tak miałaś dzisiaj napisałam ze tab doszły a oni 
> Się nie odzywają nie wiem dlaczego cały dzień do nich pisze 
> I nic a ta Ru miałaś żółta


A na jaki adres piszesz? Mi odpisywali szybko. Mifepristone miałam białą i okrągłą

----------


## Aga M

> A tez tak miałaś dzisiaj napisałam ze tab doszły a oni 
> Się nie odzywają nie wiem dlaczego cały dzień do nich pisze 
> I nic a ta Ru miałaś żółta


Do mnie tez dziś doszły i tez nie odzywają się Narazie ale to nic. Wysyłają tak ze względów bezp chodzi o urząd celny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak bralam art mocne krwawienie mialam po 2 dawce w trakcie biegunki a teraz tylko plamie


W którym tygodniu jesteś? Ja w 5. Brałam godzinę temu druga dawkę i nic poza małymi skurczami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 199zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Emilia
emilia3337@wp.pl
577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 5 tyg i juz wybralam 12 szt delikatnie mnie boli brzuch i delikatne plamienia juz nie wiem co robic wysprzatalam caly dom myslalam ze sie ruszy ide pod prysznic i spac mam nadzieje ze jeszcz cos sie zadzieje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 5 tyg i juz wybralam 12 szt delikatnie mnie boli brzuch i delikatne plamienia juz nie wiem co robic wysprzatalam caly dom myslalam ze sie ruszy ide pod prysznic i spac mam nadzieje ze jeszcz cos sie zadzieje


Daj znać jak coś się zmieni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisze jak sie cos zmieni wlasnie wzielam goracy prysznic i sie polożyłam a jak u ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do mnie tez dziś doszły i tez nie odzywają się Narazie ale to nic. Wysyłają tak ze względów bezp chodzi o urząd celny


A jak wyglada twoja ru bo moja jest żółta i przyszły w nalej kopercie 
Białej masz może nr ten żeby się kontaktować w Polsce bi 
Ja wszystkie maile wykasowałam i nie nam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisze jak sie cos zmieni wlasnie wzielam goracy prysznic i sie polożyłam a jak u ciebie


U mnie trochę mocniejsze skurcze i nic więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak wyglada twoja ru bo moja jest żółta i przyszły w nalej kopercie 
> Białej masz może nr ten żeby się kontaktować w Polsce bi 
> Ja wszystkie maile wykasowałam i nie nam


Chodzi o infolinię kobiety w sieci? To jest numer 725892134, taki mają na Facebooku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chodzi o infolinię kobiety w sieci? To jest numer 725892134, taki mają na Facebooku


Dzieki a ta mija tabletka jest okrągła i inny odcień bieli ale nie żółta myśle 
Ze oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki a ta mija tabletka jest okrągła i inny odcień bieli ale nie żółta myśle 
> Ze oryginalne


No pewnie że oryginalne. Przecież to organizacja, a nie handlarz z byle ogłoszenia

----------


## Aga M

> A jak wyglada twoja ru bo moja jest żółta i przyszły w nalej kopercie 
> Białej masz może nr ten żeby się kontaktować w Polsce bi 
> Ja wszystkie maile wykasowałam i nie nam


Też dostałam w niewielkiej kopercie ale czy to ma znaczenie. Powiem Ci że nie przeglądałam się tabletce ru  tylko jak najszybciej ja zażylam bo szkoda czasu. Jutro biore dalsza częśc bo pojutrze mam wolny dzien wiec dojde do siebie troche

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też dostałam w niewielkiej kopercie ale czy to ma znaczenie. Powiem Ci że nie przeglądałam się tabletce ru  tylko jak najszybciej ja zażylam bo szkoda czasu. Jutro biore dalsza częśc bo pojutrze mam wolny dzien wiec dojde do siebie troche


Ok to napisz jak u ciebie ja mogę dopuerivzaczac 
W sobotę

----------


## Aga M

> Ok to napisz jak u ciebie ja mogę dopuerivzaczac 
> W sobotę


Ok jutro wieczorem dam znać bo zaczynam okolo 17tej po pracy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok jutro wieczorem dam znać bo zaczynam okolo 17tej po pracy


Pisz na bieżąco, będziemy wspierać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisz na bieżąco, będziemy wspierać


Dzieki będę pisała trzymaj się i powodzenia

----------


## Aga M

Dzięki dziewczyny mam nadzieję że się uda bo Art niestety zawiódł

----------


## Aga M

> Ok to napisz jak u ciebie ja mogę dopuerivzaczac 
> W sobotę


Jeżeli masz niedzielę wolną to zacznij już w piątek a drugą część w sobotę, w niedzielę odpoczywaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawiałam z tej drugiej organizacji Help i dostałam 
> W woreczku i teraz się zastanawiam czy oryginalne


Celni zatrzymują wszystkie podejrzane zwłaszcza nieoznakowane tabletki. Nie była ona w blistrze? To pewnie wapno ;/ Ale od tego jeszcze nikt nie umarł. Trzymam kciuki żeby się powiodło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone. Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji) i dziękują żę istnieję.

Tu jest link: oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Wiem że każda z Was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest Wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać wam ten wybór.

Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie. Zamieściłam w nim zdjęcia, ceny i opis. 
Można też wysłać sms o treści: pomoc na numer: 794378063 oddzwonie do 15 minut. Wtedy porozmawiamy, na spokojnie wszystko wytłumaczę i doradzę.

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Celni zatrzymują wszystkie podejrzane zwłaszcza nieoznakowane tabletki. Nie była ona w blistrze? To pewnie wapno ;/ Ale od tego jeszcze nikt nie umarł. Trzymam kciuki żeby się powiodło.


Po co piszesz głupoty, jak nic nie wiesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie leku do sprzedania mizliwa wysylka z sprawdzeniem lub odbior osobisty Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już jestem po zadziałał art

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak to oceniasz mocno krwawisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak to oceniasz mocno krwawisz


Kuracje zrobiłam 24 kwietnia po pracy.Pierwsza dawka o 16.30 4 tabl, później o 19.30 i powtórka o 22.30.Po zażyciu pierwszej dawki po godzinie zaczęło się delikatne krwawienie, ale za to po drugiej dawce masakra skrzepy i to takie wielkie i wyleciała taka kulka aż się wystraszyłam. Miałam skurcze, były do przeżycia i biegunkę.Noc miałkim troche nieprzespaną bo strasznie krwawiłam,ale tak miało być. Dzisiaj jestem wyspana i czuję ulgę.Dodam że był to 5 tydz.SNie ukrywam, że strasznie się bałam ale musiałam. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak bralas pod jezyk vzy dopowchowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak bralas pod jezyk vzy dopowchowo


Między policzkiem a dziąsłem. Około 10 min rozpuściły się rdzeń ze środka wyplułam i resztę połknęłam małymi łykami popijałam wodą, ale minimalnie. Do przeżycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art zakupiłam od pana z forum 20 szt.Zużyłam 12 w razie czego niech zostaną może sie przydadzą oby już  nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co piszesz głupoty, jak nic nie wiesz?


Tak się składa że mam znajomego celnika i jak zobaczyłam twój wpis zadzwoniłam do niego. Wytłumaczył mi że wszystkie podejrzane substancje są traktowane z góry jak narkotyki. Zatrzymują je. A po za tym coś mi śmierdzi twój wpis i niby poprzedniczki w odstępie 3 minut. Nie wszyscy są tacy ciemni jak myślisz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art zakupiłam od pana z forum 20 szt.Zużyłam 12 w razie czego niech zostaną może sie przydadzą oby już  nie


A mogłabyś podać jakies namiary na tego Pana? Skoro zadziałały to godny polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak się składa że mam znajomego celnika i jak zobaczyłam twój wpis zadzwoniłam do niego. Wytłumaczył mi że wszystkie podejrzane substancje są traktowane z góry jak narkotyki. Zatrzymują je. A po za tym coś mi śmierdzi twój wpis i niby poprzedniczki w odstępie 3 minut. Nie wszyscy są tacy ciemni jak myślisz...


Na szczęście WHW dobrze o tym wie, a mimo to kobiety otrzymują swoje przesyłki i usuwają ciąże mając w dupie celników. A ty się tak nie napinaj, obyś nie musiała korzystać z pomocy WHW

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A wysyłają ze sprawdzeniem zawartości?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na szczęście WHW dobrze o tym wie, a mimo to kobiety otrzymują swoje przesyłki i usuwają ciąże mając w dupie celników. A ty się tak nie napinaj, obyś nie musiała korzystać z pomocy WHW


To teraz pomyśl co się stanie jak celnik dorwie tą paczkę, na adres kobiety co zamawia. Nie chciałabym być w jej skórze.   
Przesłuchania, stres itp. Od samego stresu poroni. Wysyłają w kopertach zamiast w jakichś kartonach na przykład. No super

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;180032]A mogłabyś podać jakies namiary na tego Pana? Skoro zadziałały to godny polecenia[/QUO

792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mogłabyś podać jakies namiary na tego Pana? Skoro zadziałały to godny polecenia


jak chcesz porozmawiać to podaj e-meila lub gg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To teraz pomyśl co się stanie jak celnik dorwie tą paczkę, na adres kobiety co zamawia. Nie chciałabym być w jej skórze.   
> Przesłuchania, stres itp. Od samego stresu poroni. Wysyłają w kopertach zamiast w jakichś kartonach na przykład. No super


Wyobraź sobie że celnik może mi skoczyć, bo zgodnie z prawem kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana, a zamawianie do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań leku jest zgodne z prawem. Mam prośbę, zamiast rozmawiać z nawiedzonym pisowskim celnikiem, zapoznaj się z ustawą i kodeksem a potem pisz cokolwiek, bo szkoda mi strzepić język na kogoś, kto nie ma pojęcia o czym pisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyobraź sobie że celnik może mi skoczyć, bo zgodnie z prawem kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana, a zamawianie do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań leku jest zgodne z prawem. Mam prośbę, zamiast rozmawiać z nawiedzonym pisowskim celnikiem, zapoznaj się z ustawą i kodeksem a potem pisz cokolwiek, bo szkoda mi strzepić język na kogoś, kto nie ma pojęcia o czym pisze.


Więc dlaczego nie wysyłają w oryginalnych zablistrowanych opakowaniach? Tylko jakieś tabletki luzem bez żadnego opisu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyobraź sobie że celnik może mi skoczyć, bo zgodnie z prawem kobieta za aborcję nie jest karana, a zamawianie do pięciu najmniejszych opakowań leku jest zgodne z prawem. Mam prośbę, zamiast rozmawiać z nawiedzonym pisowskim celnikiem, zapoznaj się z ustawą i kodeksem a potem pisz cokolwiek, bo szkoda mi strzepić język na kogoś, kto nie ma pojęcia o czym pisze.


Napisałam że celnik zatrzymuje substancje nieznane, niewiadomo jakiego pochodzenia. Nie napisałam nic takiego że zatrzymuje oryginalne leki. Więc nie pisz że celnik jest nawiedzony, bo powiedział dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Więc dlaczego nie wysyłają w oryginalnych zablistrowanych opakowaniach? Tylko jakieś tabletki luzem bez żadnego opisu?


A co ty jesteś taka ciekawska? Ja się cieszę że dostałam i to szybko, bo w 5 dni i pomogły w 11 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co ty jesteś taka ciekawska? Ja się cieszę że dostałam i to szybko, bo w 5 dni i pomogły w 11 tygodniu


Bo sama szukam, mogły Ci pomóc bo Cytotec czy tam Arthroteck bez Mifepristonu też działają. Ale za wapno to przepłaciłaś. Ja jak bedę brała to tylko w oryginalnym opakowaniu żeby wiedzieć co biorę. W takich woreczkach może być wszystko. a nie odpowiedziałaś mi na pytania. Ale odpowiedzią na nie jest właśnie: WAPNO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wczoraj zarzylam art.4 razy 3 pod jezyk i mysle ze sie nie udalo.Po drugiej dawce mialam dreszcze wymioty biegunke i krwawienie .Lecialy male skrzepy .Po 3 dawce myslalam ze bedzie jeszcze gorzej a tu nic pobolewal tylko brzuch i leciutkie krwawienie.W nocy tez troszke polecialo , a od rana tylko plamienie maly skrzep co o tym myslicie?
Napiszcie prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo sama szukam, mogły Ci pomóc bo Cytotec czy tam Arthroteck bez Mifepristonu też działają. Ale za wapno to przepłaciłaś. Ja jak bedę brała to tylko w oryginalnym opakowaniu żeby wiedzieć co biorę. W takich woreczkach może być wszystko. a nie odpowiedziałaś mi na pytania. Ale odpowiedzią na nie jest właśnie: WAPNO


No tak się składa, że właśnie przed zamówieniem zestawu brałam cytotec dwa razy i miałam tylko trochę sraczki, wydałam na to 1200 zł i zupełnie twoja uwaga nie jest trafiona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki dziewczyny mam nadzieję że się uda bo Art niestety zawiódł


Hej co u ciebie zaczęłaś już napisz

----------


## Aga M

> Hej co u ciebie zaczęłaś już napisz


Hej zaczęłam o 16.45. Pojawiają się skurcze ale nie są bardzo silne, krwawienie też się pojawia zwłaszcza jak idę do wc. Wyleciał mi dość spory skrzyp ale wiem że to jeszcze nie to a nie miałam możliwości sprawdzić bo dostałam biegunki lekkiej i dreszcze.Czekam dalej....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie udalo sie wlasnie wrócilam od ginekologa jest ciaża arthrotec nie zadzialal co teraz radzicie poradzcie coś pli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej zaczęłam o 16.45. Pojawiają się skurcze ale nie są bardzo silne, krwawienie też się pojawia zwłaszcza jak idę do wc. Wyleciał mi dość spory skrzyp ale wiem że to jeszcze nie to a nie miałam możliwości sprawdzić bo dostałam biegunki lekkiej i dreszcze.Czekam dalej....


Myśle ze będzie ok pisz bo ja jeszcze przed powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie udalo sie wlasnie wrócilam od ginekologa jest ciaża arthrotec nie zadzialal co teraz radzicie poradzcie coś pli


Hej musisz zamówić ten oryginalny zestaw a nie miałaś 
Krwawienia rzadnego po tym leku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie udalo sie wlasnie wrócilam od ginekologa jest ciaża arthrotec nie zadzialal co teraz radzicie poradzcie coś pli


Pozostaje whw. Womenhelp.org.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Planujesz aborcję?
Napisz... zadzwoń...

w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Aga M

> Dziewczyny nie udalo sie wlasnie wrócilam od ginekologa jest ciaża arthrotec nie zadzialal co teraz radzicie poradzcie coś pli


Zamów szybciutko zestaw z WHW ja właśnie jestem w trakcie i jestem bardziej niż pewna że jestem po były 3 wielkie chlupniecia i sporo krwi przy tym, są skurcze. Oczekiwałam tylko 6dni na zestaw a Art też mi nie pomógł. Wezmę jeszcze 2tab zaraz dla pewności ale już wiem że wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki za szybka odp ale jak tam sie za to placi jestem zielona w tych sprawach jak bedziesz miala chwilke to napiszmi pokrótce bo jestem załamana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamów szybciutko zestaw z WHW ja właśnie jestem w trakcie i jestem bardziej niż pewna że jestem po były 3 wielkie chlupniecia i sporo krwi przy tym, są skurcze. Oczekiwałam tylko 6dni na zestaw a Art też mi nie pomógł. Wezmę jeszcze 2tab zaraz dla pewności ale już wiem że wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem


A jak brałaś bo oni mi każą tylko 4 a następne 4 po 24 
Godzinach gdyby nie zadziałał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za szybka odp ale jak tam sie za to placi jestem zielona w tych sprawach jak bedziesz miala chwilke to napiszmi pokrótce bo jestem załamana


Wypełniasz konsultacje i dostaniesz dane do przelewu, dziewczyny są bardzo pomocne i odpowiedzą na wszystkie pytania. Możesz też zadzwonić na polską infolinię kobiety w sieci 725892134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślisz o aborcji? 
Doświadczyłaś aborcji? 

Chcesz porozmawiać?

w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki za szybka odp ale jak tam sie za to placi jestem zielona w tych sprawach jak bedziesz miala chwilke to napiszmi pokrótce bo jestem załamana


wypelniasz 
Formularz na stronie znajdziesz w internecie wszystko wypełniasz 
I musisz przekazać darowiznę jeśli im wyślesz. Potwierdzenie 
Zapłaty oni ci wysyłają paczkę najlepiej ta nierejestrowaną 
Dochodzi szybko i nikt ci nie zatrzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są też filmiki na YouTube jak wypełnić konsultacje, tylko tu nie można wrzucić linka. Wpisz na YouTube "kobiety w sieci"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można ta darowizne przesłac przez swoje kąto?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Można ta darowizne przesłac przez swoje kąto?


Można. Robisz normalnie przelew, tylko zagraniczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki dziewczyny za szybka odpowiedz 
Jak dzis szlam do gina bylam pewna ze sie udalo ale jak mi pokazał pęcherzyk to myslalam ze tam padne.Napiszcie mi jeszcze ile sie czeka na taka przesyłke z whw

----------


## Aga M

> A jak brałaś bo oni mi każą tylko 4 a następne 4 po 24 
> Godzinach gdyby nie zadziałał


Wczoraj wziełam tabletkę ru a dziś o 16.45 4tab pod język i trzymalam 30 min a nawet chyba40 resztę polknelam. Teraz po 3 godz wziełam 2 tak dla pewności. Cały czas mam skurcze do wytrzymania i ciągle biegam do toalety bo schodzi wszystko że mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wziełam tabletkę ru a dziś o 16.45 4tab pod język i trzymalam 30 min a nawet chyba40 resztę polknelam. Teraz po 3 godz wziełam 2 tak dla pewności. Cały czas mam skurcze do wytrzymania i ciągle biegam do toalety bo schodzi wszystko że mnie


Druga dawka jest po czterech godzinach, a nie po trzech, to takie małe sprostowanie. Gratuluję udanej akcji  :Smile:

----------


## Aga M

> Dzieki dziewczyny za szybka odpowiedz 
> Jak dzis szlam do gina bylam pewna ze sie udalo ale jak mi pokazał pęcherzyk to myslalam ze tam padne.Napiszcie mi jeszcze ile sie czeka na taka przesyłke z whw


Pisałam już wyżej że czekałam 6 dni z weekendem. Tabletki idą przesyłką nierejestrowana dla bezp. Przyszły w woreczku ale są na 100% org bo działają, jestem przykladem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wczoraj wziełam tabletkę ru a dziś o 16.45 4tab pod język i trzymalam 30 min a nawet chyba40 resztę polknelam. Teraz po 3 godz wziełam 2 tak dla pewności. Cały czas mam skurcze do wytrzymania i ciągle biegam do toalety bo schodzi wszystko że mnie


A jeszcze zostały dwie tez je zużyjesz to po ilu godzinach 
Bo oni każą inaczej tak już pytam na wszelki wypadek ale masz fajnie 
Ze jesteś już po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzieki dziewczyny za szybka odpowiedz 
> Jak dzis szlam do gina bylam pewna ze sie udalo ale jak mi pokazał pęcherzyk to myslalam ze tam padne.Napiszcie mi jeszcze ile sie czeka na taka przesyłke z whw


Ok 5-10 dni, teraz długi weekend, to może dłużej, ale nie więcej myślę, niż dwa tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeszcze zostały dwie tez je zużyjesz to po ilu godzinach 
> Bo oni każą inaczej tak już pytam na wszelki wypadek ale masz fajnie 
> Ze jesteś już po


Do dziewiątego tygodnia wystarczy jedna dawka

----------


## Aga M

> A jeszcze zostały dwie tez je zużyjesz to po ilu godzinach 
> Bo oni każą inaczej tak już pytam na wszelki wypadek ale masz fajnie 
> Ze jesteś już po


Kiedyś miałam tan z WOW i biorę według ich opisu.4tab po 3g 2 i potem po 3g 2tab

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedyś miałam tan z WOW i biorę według ich opisu.4tab po 3g 2 i potem po 3g 2tab


Na stronie womenonweb jest dawkowanie co cztery godziny. Stronę wcześniej wklejalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na stronie womenonweb jest dawkowanie co cztery godziny. Stronę wcześniej wklejalam


Tak, to prawda. Powyżej 12 tygodnia robi się odstępy trzygodzinne

----------


## Aga M

> Na stronie womenonweb jest dawkowanie co cztery godziny. Stronę wcześniej wklejalam


O już trudno...zażylam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ból straszny? Ile wzięłaś tabletek na ból?

----------


## Aga M

> A ból straszny? Ile wzięłaś tabletek na ból?


Ani jednej boli ale da się wytrzymać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do ktorego tygodnia mozna wziąc te z whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do ktorego tygodnia mozna wziąc te z whw


Najbezpieczniej do 12, ale później też można. Ja brałam w 14

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co udalo sie?Dlugo czekałaś na przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co udalo sie?Dlugo czekałaś na przesyłkę


Ja akurat miałam zestaw z wow, ale wtedy nie było jeszcze WHW (2013r). Tak, udało się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamów szybciutko zestaw z WHW ja właśnie jestem w trakcie i jestem bardziej niż pewna że jestem po były 3 wielkie chlupniecia i sporo krwi przy tym, są skurcze. Oczekiwałam tylko 6dni na zestaw a Art też mi nie pomógł. Wezmę jeszcze 2tab zaraz dla pewności ale już wiem że wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem


A co to WHW? możesz dać linka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> womenhelp.org


Dzięki, szukam o tej światowej organizacji na zagranicznych stronach jakichś informacji i kompletnie nic nie ma o nich. Żadnej wzmianki na żadnej stronie :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki, szukam o tej światowej organizacji na zagranicznych stronach jakichś informacji i kompletnie nic nie ma o nich. Żadnej wzmianki na żadnej stronie :/


Działają od niedawna, cztery lata, kto wie gdzie szukać, ten znajduje. Mają na pewno profil na Facebooku i na YouTube. A co o WOW to może wszędzie piszą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wrzucam w Google womenhelp org i jest pełno
 linków, strony polskie, angielskie, jakie chcesz.

Pierwsza lepsza:

h t t p s : / / abortionfunds.org/fund/women-help-women/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wrzucam w Google womenhelp org i jest pełno
>  linków, strony polskie, angielskie, jakie chcesz.
> 
> Pierwsza lepsza:
> 
> h t t p s : / / abortionfunds.org/fund/women-help-women/


Źle napisałam, chodzi mi o to że nie ma informacji gdzie jest zarejestrowana jako organizacja, numer organizacji, w jakim państwie itp.

----------


## Aga M

> Źle napisałam, chodzi mi o to że nie ma informacji gdzie jest zarejestrowana jako organizacja, numer organizacji, w jakim państwie itp.


A po co szukać ważne że pomagają i wysyłają szybko i to co trzeba, wszystko działa 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koleżanka ewidentnie szuka dziury w całym  :Smile:  ciekawe czy jak złamie nogę, to najpierw pyta lekarza, kiedy obronił dyplom i na którym uniwersytecie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,nam pytanie czy mogę dziś pójść do lekarza wzięłam tabl.O 2:30 i później o 5:30 rano o 6 już byli po wszystkim byłam w 15 tyg.chvialabym sie zbadać czy jest wszystko Ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ,nam pytanie czy mogę dziś pójść do lekarza wzięłam tabl.O 2:30 i później o 5:30 rano o 6 już byli po wszystkim byłam w 15 tyg.chvialabym sie zbadać czy jest wszystko Ok.


Możesz ale w tak wysokiej ciąży przygotuj się na łyżeczkowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz ale w tak wysokiej ciąży przygotuj się na łyżeczkowanie


Boje sie jedynie tego ze tabletki zostaną jakoś wykryte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak ty to przeżylaś mocno bolało
Pytam bo u mnie art nie zadzialal i musze dzis zamowic z whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po jakim czasie można zrobić 2próbę z arthro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jak ty to przeżylaś mocno bolało
> Pytam bo u mnie art nie zadzialal i musze dzis zamowic z whw


Miałam mocne skurcze,biegunkę i jak zaczęłam wymiotować to zemnie wszystko wyleciało bez żadnego bólu teraz krwawię ni u boli mnie dosłownie wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny po jakim czasie można zrobić 2próbę z arthro.


A po czym stwierdzasz że się nie udało?Bo ja też jestem po i teraz nie wiem co o tym myśleć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam mocne skurcze,biegunkę i jak zaczęłam wymiotować to zemnie wszystko wyleciało bez żadnego bólu teraz krwawię ni u boli mnie dosłownie wszystko.


Zostało mi jeszcze 8szt arth to jakby co to powtórzę tylko nie wiem kiedy to tak dla pewności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boje sie jedynie tego ze tabletki zostaną jakoś wykryte


Niczego nie wykryją i nie będą szukać, bo po co

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie udslo sie bo bylam wczoraj na usg w macicy sa skrzepy ale płód sie zachowal .Mialam skurcze lała sie krew a pomimo tego sie nie udało jestem zdesperowana boje sie ze za 2 razem tez sie nie uda

----------


## Aga M

> Nie udslo sie bo bylam wczoraj na usg w macicy sa skrzepy ale płód sie zachowal .Mialam skurcze lała sie krew a pomimo tego sie nie udało jestem zdesperowana boje sie ze za 2 razem tez sie nie uda


A co brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralam arth.forte 4tab co 3 godz pos jezyk .Po 1 skurvze i lekkie krwawienie po 2 biegunka skurcze raz zwymiotowalam i krew ze skrzepami .Tak bolało ze nie moglam chodzic a po 3 dawce wszystko ustalo zostały tylko skurcze całą noc i krwawienie jak przy okresie a nastepnego dnia ok południa przestałam nawet krwawić

----------


## Aga M

Dla mnie wstał nowy piękny dzień. Jestem już po krwawię dalej dość obficie ale brzuch nagle wklęsł i zrobił się miękki nawet piersi już nie bolą i od razu mam chęć do życia bo ostatnio to była tragedia nawet nogi z lużka nie miałam siły wyciągnąć. Naprawdę polecam zestaw z WHW, szybko i wszystko ok. Niepotrzebnie wydalam tylko kasę na Art. Zostały mi 2 tab misoprostolu-cytotec, jeżeli któraś potrzebuje prześle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam dylemat czy brac 2 raz arth czy zamówic zestaw a wktórym bylas tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aga M dlugo czekalas na zestaw i w którym byłaś tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie udslo sie bo bylam wczoraj na usg w macicy sa skrzepy ale płód sie zachowal .Mialam skurcze lała sie krew a pomimo tego sie nie udało jestem zdesperowana boje sie ze za 2 razem tez sie nie uda


Kurde to teraz mnie zaskoczyłaś. Objawy praktycznie te same miałam bez wymiotów, ale jeszcze lekkie krwawienie sie utrzymuje u mnie. Ile dni po kuracji byłaś na usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam te wypowiedzi i nie rozumiem wogóle.dziewczyny napiszcie to po czym poznać że sie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytam te wypowiedzi i nie rozumiem wogóle.dziewczyny napiszcie to po czym poznać że sie udało.


Iść na badania. USG albo dwa razy beta hcg

----------


## Aga M

> A ja mam dylemat czy brac 2 raz arth czy zamówic zestaw a wktórym bylas tygodniu


6tydz czekałam na zestaw 6 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam tabletki w środe i juź wczoraj bylam prywatnie na usg .Lekarz byl zaskoczony skąd te skrxepy w środku ja oczywiscie sie nie przyznałam ale poszłam na to usg bo malo krwawiłam i coś mi nie pasowało.Dziewczyny pisały ze krwawily długo u mnie na drugi dzien po sie zatrzymalo.Zamówiłam nast.arth. zobaczymy tylko nie wiem kiedy moge wziac bo cały czas mam plamienia

----------


## Aga M

> Ja brałam tabletki w środe i juź wczoraj bylam prywatnie na usg .Lekarz byl zaskoczony skąd te skrxepy w środku ja oczywiscie sie nie przyznałam ale poszłam na to usg bo malo krwawiłam i coś mi nie pasowało.Dziewczyny pisały ze krwawily długo u mnie na drugi dzien po sie zatrzymalo.Zamówiłam nast.arth. zobaczymy tylko nie wiem kiedy moge wziac bo cały czas mam plamienia


Mi Art też nie pomógł brałam 2× I nic lekkie plemienia i to zwolnienie. Zamów zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ma ktoś na sprzedaż te tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ma ktoś na sprzedaż te tabletki ?



Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ma ktoś na sprzedaż te tabletki ?


Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Spełniam się kiedy dzwoni do mnie dziewczyna lub jej facet i dziękują mi serdecznie. Zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spełniam się...kurwa, napisz jeszcze że się spuszczasz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spełniam się...kurwa, napisz jeszcze że się spuszczasz...


Haha może czuje jakąś misję  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spełnia się widząc pieniążki na koncie..jak chcesz faktycznie się spełniać to rozsyłaj za darmo. Robisz co robisz ale chociaż nie pier** jak potłuczona

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie udslo sie bo bylam wczoraj na usg w macicy sa skrzepy ale płód sie zachowal .Mialam skurcze lała sie krew a pomimo tego sie nie udało jestem zdesperowana boje sie ze za 2 razem tez sie nie uda



Jak mogło się udać skoro byłaś/jesteś  w 15 tygodniu. Sprawdź sobie ile taki plód ma już cm. Myślę, że jakbyś poroniła to byś się znalazła w szpitalu.  Masz już łożysko,  pępowine i dosyć spory płód,  który już trzeba wyprzeć. To krwawienie może sygnalizować uszkodzenie płodu. Wątpię żeby arthrotec zadziałał przy tak rozwiniętej ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyno jak 15 tyg jestem w 5 tygodniu jak bym byla w 15 to bym tego mie nrala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak mogło się udać skoro byłaś/jesteś  w 15 tygodniu. Sprawdź sobie ile taki plód ma już cm. Myślę, że jakbyś poroniła to byś się znalazła w szpitalu.  Masz już łożysko,  pępowine i dosyć spory płód,  który już trzeba wyprzeć. To krwawienie może sygnalizować uszkodzenie płodu. Wątpię żeby arthrotec zadziałał przy tak rozwiniętej ciąży.


Mylisz dziewczyny. Poza tym niczego nie trzeba przec. Płód sam się wyślizguje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno jak 15 tyg jestem w 5 tygodniu jak bym byla w 15 to bym tego mie nrala


Przepraszam myślałam,  że to napsiala ta sama osoba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mylisz dziewczyny. Poza tym niczego nie trzeba przec. Płód sam się wyślizguje.


 Płód wielkości większej pomarańczy?  To nie wiem jaką trzeba mieć szeroką pochwe, jeśli się "wyślizguje''. Poczytaj sobie dawniejsze wypowiedzi kobiet, które usuwały w 14 tygodniu i z tego co ja wyczytalam każda kończyła z krwotokiem w szpitalu, dodatkowo musiały przec płód, a później łożysko. To nie jest 2 cm jajo tylko 11 cm płód. Od tak Ci się nie "wyślizgnie".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Płód wielkości większej pomarańczy?  To nie wiem jaką trzeba mieć szeroką pochwe, jeśli się "wyślizguje''. Poczytaj sobie dawniejsze wypowiedzi kobiet, które usuwały w 14 tygodniu i z tego co ja wyczytalam każda kończyła z krwotokiem w szpitalu, dodatkowo musiały przec płód, a później łożysko. To nie jest 2 cm jajo tylko 11 cm płód. Od tak Ci się nie "wyślizgnie".


Nie muszę o niczym czytać, bo sama miałam aborcję w 14 tc. Odeszły mi wody, usiadłam na toalecie i wszystko poleciało. Pochwa jest rozciągliwa, a penis to jak niby się w niej mieści?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha i nie miałam żadnego krwotoku i nie byłam w szpitalu, a na kontrolę poszłam po trzech miesiącach. Więc proszę, nie pisz o rzeczach o których nie masz pojęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;180143]Nie udslo sie bo bylam wczoraj na usg w macicy sa skrzepy ale płód sie zachowal .Mialam skurcze lała sie krew a pomimo tego sie nie udało jestem zdesperowana boje sie ze za 2 razem sie nie uda.

Ja juz następnego dnia (myśląc, że się nie udało bo skąpe krawienie, a w sumie 2 kropelki i lekko różowy sluz ) z rana wzięłam 2 tabletki pod język, lekkie skurcze i nadal nic,  wieczorem 3 tabletki pod język po 3h znowu 3 pod język i zaczęłam się modlić bo całe opakowanie juz zjadłam.. Następnego dnia nadal skąpe krwawienie, aż po krótkiej drzemce poszłam do ubikacji, wyleciało ze mnie trochę krwi i skrzepy. Wstając zobaczyłam to ... następnego dnia do ginekologa i stwierdził poronienie z tym, że u mnie był początek4 tygodnia, że tylko jajo było widać. Gdzieś 2- 3 dni po wszytskim rozkręcilo się takie krwawienie, że pierwszy raz w życiu  miałam plamę na spodniach. .. Nie lało się cały czas tylko co jakiś czas jakby taki przypływ i musiałam szybko biec do ubikacji bo podpaski nie wystarczaly... 
Nie wiem czy można brać w takiej ilości arthrotec i w takim odstępie czasowym, ale zaryzykowalam czułam się dobrze chociaż czasami dreszcze i to wszystko. 
Może spróbuj z tym arthrotec jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aha i nie miałam żadnego krwotoku i nie byłam w szpitalu, a na kontrolę poszłam po trzech miesiącach. Więc proszę, nie pisz o rzeczach o których nie masz pojęcia.



Widocznie miałaś szczęście.  Dużo ryzykowałaś mając wizytę 3 miesiące po . A jakbyś się nie oczyściła? Może nie doradzaj w tak wysokiej ciąży bo Ty miałaś szczęście, a inna dziewczyna może go nie mieć.  Poczytaj sobie wcześniejsze posty o takich przypadkach, które wymienialam. Każda kobieta jest inna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie muszę o niczym czytać, bo sama miałam aborcję w 14 tc. Odeszły mi wody, usiadłam na toalecie i wszystko poleciało. Pochwa jest rozciągliwa, a penis to jak niby się w niej mieści?


Co Ty porównujesz penisa do wielkości płodu w 15 tygodniu?  Ile penis ma w obwodzie, a ile płód. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widocznie miałaś szczęście.  Dużo ryzykowałaś mając wizytę 3 miesiące po . A jakbyś się nie oczyściła? Może nie doradzaj w tak wysokiej ciąży bo Ty miałaś szczęście, a inna dziewczyna może go nie mieć.  Poczytaj sobie wcześniejsze posty o takich przypadkach, które wymienialam. Każda kobieta jest inna.


Czytałam dziesiątki akcji w takich i wyższych tygodniach. Zapraszam na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, uswiadomcie mnie.. Arthrotec można wziąć do 9 tygodnia od zapłodnienia czy do 9 tyg od czasu miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytałam dziesiątki akcji w takich i wyższych tygodniach. Zapraszam na maszwybor.net


A ja zapraszam do "akcji" na kilku/kilkunastu/kilkudziesięciu stronach wstecz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny, uswiadomcie mnie.. Arthrotec można wziąć do 9 tygodnia od zapłodnienia czy do 9 tyg od czasu miesiączki?


Ciążę liczy się od daty ostatniej miesiączki. Ale 9 tydzień to nie jest jakaś magiczna granica. Później też można.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie muszę o niczym czytać, bo sama miałam aborcję w 14 tc. Odeszły mi wody, usiadłam na toalecie i wszystko poleciało. Pochwa jest rozciągliwa, a penis to jak niby się w niej mieści?


Fakt! Nie demonizujcie, robiłam w 12 tyg art. nie było tragedii, samopoczucie przy braniu słabizna ale samo poronienie.. czułam jak się cos większego ''wyślizgnęło'' ale bez żadnego parcia itp... a nigdy nie rodziłam. Ale ok, każda kobitka jest inna i może inaczej to przejść!

----------


## Aga M

> Ok to napisz jak u ciebie ja mogę dopuerivzaczac 
> W sobotę


Halo halo jak tam u ciebie? Brałaś już?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli ktoś potrzebuje art.... to mam całe opakowanie .Wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem lub odbiór osobisty792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Halo halo jak tam u ciebie? Brałaś już?


O
Hej właśnie dziś wzięłam ta ru a jutro resztę ale bardzo 
Się boje

----------


## Aga M

> O
> Hej właśnie dziś wzięłam ta ru a jutro resztę ale bardzo 
> Się boje


Nie bój się dasz radę, pisz jutro jak coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie bój się dasz radę, pisz jutro jak coś


Dzieki złe się czyje bo jestem z tym sama i mam strasznego 
Dola i boje się czy się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli to zestaw z organizacji to nie ma opcji żeby się nie udało. Poczytaj dział "nasze akcje" na maszwybor.net. Zobaczysz że wszystkim się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli to zestaw z organizacji to nie ma opcji żeby się nie udało. Poczytaj dział "nasze akcje" na maszwybor.net. Zobaczysz że wszystkim się udało


Ok dzieki poczytam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ok dzieki poczytam


A tam trzeba się zarejestrować tak ? Bo ja nie mam konta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A tam trzeba się zarejestrować tak ? Bo ja nie mam konta


Tak, rejestrujesz się normalnie

----------


## Aga M

> Dzieki złe się czyje bo jestem z tym sama i mam strasznego 
> Dola i boje się czy się uda


Nie jesteś sama, zobacz ile tu nas z Tobą.  Będzie dobrze i nie bój się, odzywaj się jutro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Spełniam się kiedy dzwoni do mnie dziewczyna lub jej facet i dziękują mi serdecznie. Zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.
> 
> Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.
> 
> Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
> Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
> gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
> 
> Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Spełniam się kiedy dzwoni do mnie dziewczyna lub jej facet i dziękują mi serdecznie. Zapraszam


A jakiegoś maila mogę prosić bo nie chcę się kontaktować telefonicznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny brałam art w środę. Po drugiej dawce zaczęły się lekkie skurcze, biegunka podczas której również krwawienie ale nie bardzo obfite. Noc była spokojna. Przez kolejne dwa dni krwawienie, obfite tylko podczas sikania.  Od soboty praktycznie nic nie leci. Cały czas mnie mdli i strasznie bołą mnie piersi. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o pomoc.. Czy ma ktos kontakt do pani wiktorii?? Chociaz meila.. Pomogla mi rok temu ale usunol mi sie jej numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mialam tak samo bralam w srode po drugiej dawce wszystko sie rozkrecilo podobnie jak u ciebie ale nic z tego byłam na usg i art nie zadziałał 
Dla pewnosci trzeba zrobic usg albo bete

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mialam tak samo bralam w srode po drugiej dawce wszystko sie rozkrecilo podobnie jak u ciebie ale nic z tego byłam na usg i art nie zadziałał 
> Dla pewnosci trzeba zrobic usg albo bete


Będziesz próbowała ponownie z Art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam jedno całe oryginalne opakowanie. Kupione w aptece . Chce sprzedać za 200 zł. Koszt tabletek plus wizyta za którą musiałam zapłacić by je dostać. Może przyda sie komuś kto jest w trudej sytuacji życiowej. Magda 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli sam art nie zadziałał to znaczy że płód się nie odkleił, i mimo skurczów nie wydalił się z organizmu. Dlatego lepiej wziąć Mifepristone 24 godziny przed Arthroteckiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mialam tak samo bralam w srode po drugiej dawce wszystko sie rozkrecilo podobnie jak u ciebie ale nic z tego byłam na usg i art nie zadziałał 
> Dla pewnosci trzeba zrobic usg albo bete


Hej po której dawcę ci się zaczęllo ja jestem po o 13 
I jest krwawienie ale nie duże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisałam już wyżej że czekałam 6 dni z weekendem. Tabletki idą przesyłką nierejestrowana dla bezp. Przyszły w woreczku ale są na 100% org bo działają, jestem przykladem


Hej napisz po której dawcę cię ruszyło ja o 13 wzięłam 
4 tab i lekkie krwawienue

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej napisz po której dawcę cię ruszyło ja o 13 wzięłam 
> 4 tab i lekkie krwawienue


A co bierzesz i który to tydzień licząc od dnia ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co bierzesz i który to tydzień licząc od dnia ostatniej miesiączki?


Ja ten oryginalny wczoraj wzięłam ru a dziś o 13 4 tab

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ten oryginalny wczoraj wzięłam ru a dziś o 13 4 tab


Początek 6 tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Początek 6 tygodnia


Czyli zestaw masz od organizacji, tak? Ruszaj się dużo, to pomaga macicy, ale też nie spodziewaj się szału z krwawieniem w tym tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

K


> Czyli zestaw masz od organizacji, tak? Ruszaj się dużo, to pomaga macicy, ale też nie spodziewaj się szału z krwawieniem w tym tygodniu


Tak oryginalny a czemu ja myślałam ze ostre krwawienue 
Będzie w tym samym dniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> K
> Tak oryginalny a czemu ja myślałam ze ostre krwawienue 
> Będzie w tym samym dniu


Krwawienie może przypominać okres.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie może przypominać okres.


Tak ale powinno coś się oderwać a tu nic tylko krwawienue 
Jak idę do toalety już sama nie wiem może po tych dwóch 
Tab coś się ryszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak ale powinno coś się oderwać a tu nic tylko krwawienue 
> Jak idę do toalety już sama nie wiem może po tych dwóch 
> Tab coś się ryszy


To dopiero dwie godziny minęło, jeszcze się rozkręci

----------


## Aga M

> Hej napisz po której dawcę cię ruszyło ja o 13 wzięłam 
> 4 tab i lekkie krwawienue


Hej przepraszam byłam w pracy. U mnie zaczęło sie po pierwszej dawce tak po godz. Caly czas bylam w ruchu i dopiero jak zaczekam krwawić to sobie zwolniłam tempo. Tylko u mnie po pierwszej dawce zaczęły sie skurcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej przepraszam byłam w pracy. U mnie zaczęło sie po pierwszej dawce tak po godz. Caly czas bylam w ruchu i dopiero jak zaczekam krwawić to sobie zwolniłam tempo. Tylko u mnie po pierwszej dawce zaczęły sie skurcze.


U mnie tez tylko słabe to krwawienie krwawię mocniej 
Jak idę do łazienki ale wydaje mi się ze słabo jeszcze mam jedna 
Dawkę

----------


## Aga M

> U mnie tez tylko słabe to krwawienie krwawię mocniej 
> Jak idę do łazienki ale wydaje mi się ze słabo jeszcze mam jedna 
> Dawkę


Ja do dziś dość mocno krwawię, a jak że skurczami?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja do dziś dość mocno krwawię, a jak że skurczami?


A ty miałaś który tydzień od okresu?

----------


## Aga M

> A ty miałaś który tydzień od okresu?


6tydz na przełomie 7

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja do dziś dość mocno krwawię, a jak że skurczami?


Troszkę mam ale słabo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma co się licytować na ilość zużytych podpasek i siłę bólu. Każda z nas jest inna i każda to inaczej przechodzi. Zresztą tak samo przecież jak z okresem. Moja koleżanka ma okres trzy dni i ledwo co tam pokrwawi, a brzuch ją wcale nie boli. A ja w okres mam sraczkę, bóle, których Ketonal nie zbije, a krew po nogach mi czasem cieknie. Także naprawdę nie nakręcajcie się, z zestawem sukces macie jak w banku, zróbcie tylko badania jak potrzebujecie potwierdzenia

----------


## Iwona70

Dziewczyny czy któraś ma do odsprzedania zestaw oryginalny albo arthrotec.Mam przysłowiowy nóż na karku i mało czasu.Poratujcie.Najchętniej odbiór osobisty,okolice Bielska albo Oświęcimia.Mój mail iwona.debska@interia.pl Będę wdzięczna za każdą pomoc.

----------


## Aga M

> Dziewczyny czy któraś ma do odsprzedania zestaw oryginalny albo arthrotec.Mam przysłowiowy nóż na karku i mało czasu.Poratujcie.Najchętniej odbiór osobisty,okolice Bielska albo Oświęcimia.Mój mail iwona.debska@interia.pl Będę wdzięczna za każdą pomoc.


Zamów zestaw z Womenhelp.org szybko, sprawnie i niedrogo i działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po 3 dawce I nic procz delikatnych skorczy jest tu ktos kto przechodzi to teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny!! Help
Dwa tygodnie temu wzięłam art.. 
Po pierwszej dawce mega  ból w krzyżu biegunka dreszcze no i krwawienie dużo tego było razem że sjrzepami do tego oczywiście takie krwawienie że nie byłam w stanie kontrolować.. Tak to trwało 7 dni czasami jakie mocniejsze chlupniecie że bałam się że podpaska nie wystarczy po 7 dniach plamienie 2-3dni. 
Po tym wszystkim lepiej się czułam piersi nie bolały taka jakaś lekka byłam.. jak myślicie udało się ?? 
Nie ma mnie w Polsce żebym mogła iść na betahcg dodam że robiłam to 2 tygodnie temu byłam w 4 tyg ciazy..
Jak myślicie udało się czy nie ?? 
Mogę zrobić test ciążowy tylko kiedy najlepiej??
Zaczynam się mega stresować.. 

Dalia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny!! Help
> Dwa tygodnie temu wzięłam art.. 
> Po pierwszej dawce mega  ból w krzyżu biegunka dreszcze no i krwawienie dużo tego było razem że sjrzepami do tego oczywiście takie krwawienie że nie byłam w stanie kontrolować.. Tak to trwało 7 dni czasami jakie mocniejsze chlupniecie że bałam się że podpaska nie wystarczy po 7 dniach plamienie 2-3dni. 
> Po tym wszystkim lepiej się czułam piersi nie bolały taka jakaś lekka byłam.. jak myślicie udało się ?? 
> Nie ma mnie w Polsce żebym mogła iść na betahcg dodam że robiłam to 2 tygodnie temu byłam w 4 tyg ciazy..
> Jak myślicie udało się czy nie ?? 
> Mogę zrobić test ciążowy tylko kiedy najlepiej??
> Zaczynam się mega stresować.. 
> 
> Dalia


Nikt nie zgadnie, czy ci się udało czy nie. Test może wychodzić fałszywie pozytywny nawet kilka tygodni po aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach (a nie pakowane luzem w woreczkach!) z datą ważności i numerem partii.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Spełniam się kiedy dzwoni do mnie dziewczyna lub jej facet i dziękują mi serdecznie. Zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie artroteku .Mozliwa wysylka z sprawdzeniem lub odbior osobistyAnna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny podpowiedzcie mi, jestem w 3 tyg I 4 dni wiem bo zrobilam 3 testy I kazdy pozytywny jest druga blada kreska wiedzialam juuz  gdyz mam bardzo bolesne piersi I mlodlosci testy to potwierdzily seks byl bez zabezpieczenia od tego czasu juz sie obawialam co sie potwierdzilo I teraz moje pytanie czy art juz zasziala? Czy to nie za wczesnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania cale opakow arthrotecu forte(efekt po 1 opak.mialam zostalo mi drugie kupione na zapas).kupione w aptece .sprzedam za 200 w ramach zwrotu kosztow wizyty i zakupu leku.zdj moge priv.tel.573294766

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny podpowiedzcie mi, jestem w 3 tyg I 4 dni wiem bo zrobilam 3 testy I kazdy pozytywny jest druga blada kreska wiedzialam juuz  gdyz mam bardzo bolesne piersi I mlodlosci testy to potwierdzily seks byl bez zabezpieczenia od tego czasu juz sie obawialam co sie potwierdzilo I teraz moje pytanie czy art juz zasziala? Czy to nie za wczesnie?


Wydaje mi się ze za wcześnie jeszcze troszkę poczekaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wydaje mi się ze za wcześnie jeszcze troszkę poczekaj


Dziekuje Ci za odpowiedz wlasnie wczoraj zrobilam probe z art I sie nie udalo , to stresujace ale poczekam jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy zamawial ktos ze strony tabletki-poronne? Czy ta strona jest godna polecenia czytalam ze maja takie zestawy jak wow czy whw, chce zamowic ale nie chce byc oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy zamawial ktos ze strony tabletki-poronne? Czy ta strona jest godna polecenia czytalam ze maja takie zestawy jak wow czy whw, chce zamowic ale nie chce byc oszukana


Na pewno nie mają takich zestawów. Po co kombinować z oszustami, jak można z WHW zamówić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wutam mam pytanie od ktorego tygodnia mozna zazyc art najwczesniej

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę. Tel 532-075-427

----------


## PatrycjaP

Pomogę. Odsprzedam zestaw WHW wraz z cała korespondencją. Cena 500zl Tel 532-075-427

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem zupełnie zielona w tym temacie a wątpię żebym miała czas przeczytać 1008 stron tego tematu.Tutaj rodzi się moje pytanie, a raczej prośba o pomoc, jakimi tabletkami zapobiec niechcianej ciąży? Jak stosować itp. Czytałam o tym ale gdzie nie wejdę to jest coś innego.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## PatrycjaP

Najlepszy i najskuteczniejczy zestaw tylko w Women Help Women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jestem zupełnie zielona w tym temacie a wątpię żebym miała czas przeczytać 1008 stron tego tematu.Tutaj rodzi się moje pytanie, a raczej prośba o pomoc, jakimi tabletkami zapobiec niechcianej ciąży? Jak stosować itp. Czytałam o tym ale gdzie nie wejdę to jest coś innego.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


Poczytaj na maszwybor.net. Tam masz wszystko podzielone na działy i wątki, a nie ciągiem jak tutaj. No i ja podobnie jak koleżanka wyżej polecam WHW - womenhelp.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy zamawiala ktoras z was zestaw whw ?ile się czeka na przesyłkę  czy jest on skuteczny?I jeszcze jedno pytanie gdzie znajdę nr konsultacji bo musze wysłać darowiznę i nie mogę tego ogarnąć. Dodam że jestem po 2 nieudanych kuracjach z Arthr. Będę wdzięczna za info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Kupiłam już tabletki u kogoś ale nie odpisuje a nie wiem co robić, dzisiaj wzięłam o 13 godz 4 tabl później o 16 godz 3 tabl i o 19 też 3 tabl, wszystkie dopochwowo. Mój jedyny objaw to ból brzucha trochę mocniejszy niż przy miesiączce i chwilę miałam stan pod gorączkowy. Co mam robić, martwię się, że się nie udało. Bardzo proszę o pomoc, nie mam nawet u kogo sięgnąć radą, proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Strona tabletki poronne  to oszustwo!!! Ich forum pisze chyba ten sam co utworzył te oszukancza strone! Nie publikuje sie tam krytycznych opinii, wszystkie które dodalam A od lutego kilka ich bylo caly czas czekaja na moderacje administratora...A te ach I och że niby zestawy dochodza I że orginalne to natychmiast! Wielka sciema!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam ten sam dylemat już nawet mam te cudowne tabletki , ale cały czas się obawiam jak to zadziała .....mam tyle wątpliwości. Mnie powiedziano , że dopochwowo najlepiej 3 sztuki i tyle wystarczy................ale jednak się boję nie wiem co mam robić, nie chciałabym sobie zrobić krzywdy fizycznie , bo psychicznie już jestem strasznie styrana.


Witam ja 3 razy używała tych tabletek w wiadomym celu, oczywiście każda pozytywna. Ja robię tak kupuje 12 tabletek oczywiście 12 to maksymalna ilość by nie wyżądzic sb krzywdy (jeżeli próba po 12 nieudana to powinno się odczekać 3 dni min i znow spróbować  mi wystarcza 6, + biorę 3 tabletki Polopiryny.(2 tabletki co 4 godziny z zegarkiem w ręku) 
Tabletkę przed włożeniem do pochwy  najpierw zamoczyc przez sek. W wodzie i dopiero wsadzić szybciej się rozpuszcza i głębiej wchodzi, może być gorączka i zawroty głowy ale najlepiej od początku do końca leżeć w łóżku. 
Gdy zaczyna się krwawienie nie brać już ich siąść na toaletę i przec ta metodę ciocia mi podsunela tak samo jak te tabletki. i jeszcze nie znam kobiety której się nie udalo. 
Mam nadzieję że pomogłem 
Pozdrawiam 
PS: proszę sobie podarowac  odpowiedzi typu "że zabiłam człowieka" lub podobnych,  wiem co robię powiem to samo co ciocia mi mówiła "to jeszcze nie jest człowiek to płód lub pecherzyk ciążowy proszę podejść do tego naukowo.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Kupiłam już tabletki u kogoś ale nie odpisuje a nie wiem co robić, dzisiaj wzięłam o 13 godz 4 tabl później o 16 godz 3 tabl i o 19 też 3 tabl, wszystkie dopochwowo. Mój jedyny objaw to ból brzucha trochę mocniejszy niż przy miesiączce i chwilę miałam stan pod gorączkowy. Co mam robić, martwię się, że się nie udało. Bardzo proszę o pomoc, nie mam nawet u kogo sięgnąć radą, proszę o odpowiedź.


Witam moja metoda która ciocia mi powiedziała max 12 tabletek jak na raz by nie zrobić sb krzywdy mi wystarczylo 6   2 tabletki co 4 godz jeżeli nie jesteś pewna to możesz wziąść 3 tabletki Polopiryny Max 
3 razy już to robiłam raz nie udany rb właśnie tak jak ty bo zapomnialam ile co ile... 
Mam nadzieję że pomoglam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 6 tabletek Arthrotec Forte kupiłam 12 po 180zl odsprzedam za 80 zł
Tel: 537881841 Nie wysyłam za pobraniem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem w ciazy 3ci tydzien I 4 dni czy moge zarzyc juz tabletki czy to nie za wczesnie, ciaza potwierdzona trzema testami

----------


## Aga M

> Dziewczyny czy zamawiala ktoras z was zestaw whw ?ile się czeka na przesyłkę  czy jest on skuteczny?I jeszcze jedno pytanie gdzie znajdę nr konsultacji bo musze wysłać darowiznę i nie mogę tego ogarnąć. Dodam że jestem po 2 nieudanych kuracjach z Arthr. Będę wdzięczna za info


Do mnie tabletki szły 6 dni w tym był weekend. Nr konsultacji powinien być w mailu. Jeżeli zawierudzyo ci się napisz do nich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł.(otwierasz, sprawdzasz i na końcu płacisz) Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł.(otwierasz, sprawdzasz i na końcu płacisz) Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.
> 
> Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.
> 
> Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
> Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
> gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
> 
> Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam


A czy jest mozliwosc kupienia u Pani samej jednej tabl mife? Mam tabletki, wiec interesuje mnie ta jedna jaka bylaby cena chetnie wezme

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy jest mozliwosc kupienia u Pani samej jednej tabl mife? Mam tabletki, wiec interesuje mnie ta jedna jaka bylaby cena chetnie wezme


Niestety tylko w zestawie

----------


## Klaudia90

Hej wszystkim,

Niedawno okazało się że jestem w 6tc, potwierdzone testami i usg. Kilka dni później trafiłam na to forum i postanowiłam zaopatrzyć się w Arthotec 50, co mi się udało - 2opakowania z apteki. 

Mam jednak pewien problem - od zawsze, od kiedy pamiętam nie umiem, nie mogę, nie potrafię zażywać leków, ŻADNYCH tabletek, czy to do ssania, czy to do połknięcia, odrzuca mnie to od razu - uraz z dzieciństwa...
Próbowałam wsiąść jedną tabletkę (na próbę) między dziąsło a policzek, natychmiast zaczęły się wymioty nad którymi nie da się zapanować... 
Zazwyczaj robiłam tak, że rozgniatałam tabletkę i dodawałam ją do jakiegoś jedzenia, lub wody, czy tu również mogę zastosować taką zasadę, np w większej ilości? A jeśli nie to czemu? 
Drugie pytanie o diclofenak - jak rozciąć tabletkę żeby go wyjąć, ile jest tej warstwy mizoprosolu, po czym poznać, że docięłam się do diclofenaku? 
Ile czasu ten lek będzie w organizmie?
Ilu z was udało się poronić po pierwszej dawce - o ile mi się uda wogole go zażyć to będzie max 1 dawka, o ile wogole...

Przepraszam, ale strasznie się boję tego

Dopochwowo nie chcę brać, ponieważ boję się że mogę pojechać do szpitala i lekarz odnajdzie sprawce zamieszania
Wyjazd na Słowację również nie wchodzi w grę...

Jakieś pomysły, rady?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy któraś z was miała tak ze art nie pomógł i była zmuszona urodzić? u mnie dwie próby i nic boje się ze będzie chore brak sił

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któraś z was miała tak ze art nie pomógł i była zmuszona urodzić? u mnie dwie próby i nic boje się ze będzie chore brak sił


A ktory to tydzien u Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któraś z was miała tak ze art nie pomógł i była zmuszona urodzić? u mnie dwie próby i nic boje się ze będzie chore brak sił


Czemu nie dokonczysz sprawy zestawem z WHW? Masz pewność że zadziała. Ja w życiu bym nie urodziła po takiej ilości tabletek..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu nie dokonczysz sprawy zestawem z WHW? Masz pewność że zadziała. Ja w życiu bym nie urodziła po takiej ilości tabletek..


Trzeba probowac do skutku uda sie na pewno moze za wczesna ciaza ktory mialas tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któraś z was miała tak ze art nie pomógł i była zmuszona urodzić? u mnie dwie próby i nic boje się ze będzie chore brak sił


Weź zestaw Cytotec z Mifepristone ręczę za to ręką. 
Wysyłam tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawatrości przesyłki przed zapłatą. Tylko oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki w listkach(nie luzem) z datą ważności i numerem partii. Także masz 100% pewności że to oryginał. 
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut. 


Tu masz wszystko opisane:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy któraś z was miała tak ze art nie pomógł i była zmuszona urodzić? u mnie dwie próby i nic boje się ze będzie chore brak sił


Kochana tu masz odpowiedź  :Smile: 
forum.abczdrowie.pl/forum-ciaza-i-dziecko/178019,zbyt-maly-zarodek

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej wszystkim,
> 
> Niedawno okazało się że jestem w 6tc, potwierdzone testami i usg. Kilka dni później trafiłam na to forum i postanowiłam zaopatrzyć się w Arthotec 50, co mi się udało - 2opakowania z apteki. 
> 
> Mam jednak pewien problem - od zawsze, od kiedy pamiętam nie umiem, nie mogę, nie potrafię zażywać leków, ŻADNYCH tabletek, czy to do ssania, czy to do połknięcia, odrzuca mnie to od razu - uraz z dzieciństwa...
> Próbowałam wsiąść jedną tabletkę (na próbę) między dziąsło a policzek, natychmiast zaczęły się wymioty nad którymi nie da się zapanować... 
> Zazwyczaj robiłam tak, że rozgniatałam tabletkę i dodawałam ją do jakiegoś jedzenia, lub wody, czy tu również mogę zastosować taką zasadę, np w większej ilości? A jeśli nie to czemu? 
> Drugie pytanie o diclofenak - jak rozciąć tabletkę żeby go wyjąć, ile jest tej warstwy mizoprosolu, po czym poznać, że docięłam się do diclofenaku? 
> Ile czasu ten lek będzie w organizmie?
> ...


Cześć Klaudio!
Jak się czujesz? Co słychać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny jestem tydzień po i nam cały czas brązowe 
Plamienia czy to normalne czy musi być łyżeczkowanie

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej dziewczyny jestem tydzień po i nam cały czas brązowe 
> Plamienia czy to normalne czy musi być łyżeczkowanie


A robiłaś bete?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny jestem tydzień po i nam cały czas brązowe 
> Plamienia czy to normalne czy musi być łyżeczkowanie


Jeśli potwierdziłas że się udało, to plamienie jest normalne, macica się doczyszcza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli potwierdziłas że się udało, to plamienie jest normalne, macica się doczyszcza


U lekarza jeszcze nie byłam już sama nie wiem co myśleć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U lekarza jeszcze nie byłam już sama nie wiem co myśleć


Tu nie ma co myśleć, bo nic nie wymyślisz. Idź zrób badania i sprawdź

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Dostajesz paczkę do ręki, otwierasz ją, sprawdzasz na końcu płacisz. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii, nic luzem w woreczku nie wysyłam.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC  - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam serdecznie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny. 
Chciałam się z Wami podzielić moimi doświadczeniami.
6 kwietnia brałam art.. po 1 dawce bóle brzucha skurcze itd. Pisałam wcześniej o tym co się żegna działo. Bałam się tam jak Wy bo było to 3 4tydz ciszy  nie chciałam tego dziecko w ogóle. Tak samo jak wy bałam się że nie zadziała bo 1proba niestety nieudana bo myślę że za wcześnie. 1 próba 30 marca 2 6 kwietnia i się udało dziewczyny dokładnie po miesiącu dostałam dziś okres ciągle się bałam że się nie uda itd. Ale się udało. 
Mam nadzieję i 3mam za Was kciuki żeby i wam się udało pozbyć niechcianej ciazy. 
Wiem co to znaczy i wiem jaki przeżywacie stres. 3majcie się :* 
Kaśka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny. 
> Chciałam się z Wami podzielić moimi doświadczeniami.
> 6 kwietnia brałam art.. po 1 dawce bóle brzucha skurcze itd. Pisałam wcześniej o tym co się żegna działo. Bałam się tam jak Wy bo było to 3 4tydz ciszy  nie chciałam tego dziecko w ogóle. Tak samo jak wy bałam się że nie zadziała bo 1proba niestety nieudana bo myślę że za wcześnie. 1 próba 30 marca 2 6 kwietnia i się udało dziewczyny dokładnie po miesiącu dostałam dziś okres ciągle się bałam że się nie uda itd. Ale się udało. 
> Mam nadzieję i 3mam za Was kciuki żeby i wam się udało pozbyć niechcianej ciazy. 
> Wiem co to znaczy i wiem jaki przeżywacie stres. 3majcie się :* 
> Kaśka


Hej a jak długo plamilas i czy okres dostałaś miesiąc 
Od aborcji czy miiesiac po zakończeniu plamienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam za sobą mnówstwo kuracji. I powiem wam jedno. Dziewczyny do mnie dzwonią i mówią że nie powiodło się samym Misoprostolem. Ale jeszcze żadna!!! z moich klientek nie poskarżyła się na zestaw Mifepristone z Misoprostolem. Za ten zestaw ręcze głową. I nie dopochwowo tylko pod język. 24 godziny wcześniej przed kuracją Misoprostolem  bierze się Mifepristone który hamuje progesteron i odbija zarodek ze wszystkim od ścianek. Pływa luzem, i wtedy bierze się Misoprostol który powoduje skurcze. I gdy jest to luzem, wszystko ładnie się wydala. Czyści się wszystko do zera. Bo sam Misoprostol działa skurczowo gdzie przez skurcze które raz działają a raz nie (tu pewności nie ma) próbuje odkleić na siłę zarodek. Jak już się odklei to albo wszystko, albo część gdzie poźniej trzeba się doczyścić u lekarza. Jeśli lubicie ryzyko to sam Misoprostol ale jeśli nie to z Misoprostol z Mifepristonem. 

Tu macie linka którego trzeba wkleić w okno przeglądarki zobaczcie jak to na zdjęciach wygląda. Jeśli potrzebujecie pomocy stosujcie się do poleceń na tej stronie:

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomogę wam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o pomoc mam tabletki, tylko pytanie to jest rowno 4 tydzien dzisiaj, miesiaczki mam zazwyczaj co 31 dni, objawy mam takie ze aobie nie radze az w szoku jestem, cxy moge dzis je przyjac? Dodam ze 4 dni temu nie zadzialaly niestety , nawet skutkow ubocznych nie mialam procz lekkich skorczy, stresuje sie ale xhcialabym je wziasc czy poczekac jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej a jak długo plamilas i czy okres dostałaś miesiąc 
> Od aborcji czy miiesiac po zakończeniu plamienia



Miesiąc od aborcji. Czyli tak mnie więcej jak cykl miesiaczkpwy. Po Zażyciu art miałam mocne krwawienie przez tydzień później kilka dni plamienie A teraz mam okres od wczoraj z samego rana. 
Kaska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie artroteku ,odbior osobisty lub wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miesiąc od aborcji. Czyli tak mnie więcej jak cykl miesiaczkpwy. Po Zażyciu art miałam mocne krwawienie przez tydzień później kilka dni plamienie A teraz mam okres od wczoraj z samego rana. 
> Kaska


Dzieki za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem po pierwszej dawce druga za 15 min ale mam takie skorcze ze szok, a to dopiero 4 rowno tydzien, co moge przeciwbolowego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paracetamol  albo ibuprom tylko nie bierz nospy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem po pierwszej dawce druga za 15 min ale mam takie skorcze ze szok, a to dopiero 4 rowno tydzien, co moge przeciwbolowego


Jak się czujesz czy wszystko się udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czulam sie okropnie wzielam ostatnie o 12.15 I dopiero teraz zaczelam plamic ale tylko na papierze widac skurcze mam do tej pory, myslicie ze sie rozkreci czy nie, do tej pory boli mnie brzuch I mam biegunke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam ze rowno 4 tydzien, byl malutki skrzep ale taki minimalny no czekam I sie stresuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No I dzis dopiero ruszylo, wstalam I nic sie nie dzialo, ale zalozylam podpaske I poszlam sie przejsc spacer szybki I dwigodzinny I ruszylo juz bez bolu I skorczy ale caly czas leci krew chyba sie udalo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, stosował ktoś w 9 tc? Teoretycznie jestem w 9 tc ale jeszcze dwa tyg temu lekarz nie widział zarodka i nie był w stanie powiedzieć czy to zdrowa ciąża. Kuracje mam zamiar zacząć dzisiaj po południu. Jeśli się nie uda od razu zamawiam zestaw. Czy mam szanse z samym arth?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, stosował ktoś w 9 tc? Teoretycznie jestem w 9 tc ale jeszcze dwa tyg temu lekarz nie widział zarodka i nie był w stanie powiedzieć czy to zdrowa ciąża. Kuracje mam zamiar zacząć dzisiaj po południu. Jeśli się nie uda od razu zamawiam zestaw. Czy mam szanse z samym arth?


Oczywiście szanse są. Ale jak chcesz żeby bankowo się udało to weź zestaw Mifepristone z Cytoteckiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomocy niewiem co robić w środę wzięłam arthrotec całą dawkę po pierwszej małe plamienie i lekkie bóle brzucha po drugiej silniejsze bóle brzucha i trochę mocniejsze krwawienie trochę skrzepów w wannie przy kompieli i coś malutkiego nie czerwonego wyleciało i nagle wszystko ustało ból się skończył i krwawienie też ustawało o trzeciej dawce już nic kompletnie się nie działo do dziś mam plamienie ale niewielkie byłam u lekarza na USG nic nie widział zrobiłam betę i wyszło 844.1  powiedział że to może wcześnie jeszcze dodam że to 4 tc i że da tabletki na podtrzymanie niechce brać tych tabletek niewiem co robić kazał mi się zgłosić za 3 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomocy niewiem co robić w środę wzięłam arthrotec całą dawkę po pierwszej małe plamienie i lekkie bóle brzucha po drugiej silniejsze bóle brzucha i trochę mocniejsze krwawienie trochę skrzepów w wannie przy kompieli i coś malutkiego nie czerwonego wyleciało i nagle wszystko ustało ból się skończył i krwawienie też ustawało o trzeciej dawce już nic kompletnie się nie działo do dziś mam plamienie ale niewielkie byłam u lekarza na USG nic nie widział zrobiłam betę i wyszło 844.1  powiedział że to może wcześnie jeszcze dodam że to 4 tc i że da tabletki na podtrzymanie niechce brać tych tabletek niewiem co robić kazał mi się zgłosić za 3 tyg


Zrób drugą betę to się dowiesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Mam pytanie, czy któraś z was zamawiała zestaw ze strony girlinneed??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Wczoraj stosowałam kuracje w 9 tc. Krwawienie sie rozkręciło przed przyjęciem 3 dawki. Były bóle i skurcze jak na okres do zniesienia poza tym ogroma ilość krwi. Krwawie bardzo mocno i wychodzą ze mnie wielkie skrzepy. Czy to oznacza , że się udało? Czy w pon mogę już robić bete?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Wczoraj stosowałam kuracje w 9 tc. Krwawienie sie rozkręciło przed przyjęciem 3 dawki. Były bóle i skurcze jak na okres do zniesienia poza tym ogroma ilość krwi. Krwawie bardzo mocno i wychodzą ze mnie wielkie skrzepy. Czy to oznacza , że się udało? Czy w pon mogę już robić bete?


Gdzie zamawiałaś tabletki ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Załatwiłam sobie sama recepte na arth od znajomego lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam do sprzedania arthrotec forte. Kupiony w aptece, dzięki recepcie z wow. U mnie pozmieniały się plany, ale może jest ktoś komu pomogą. Cena 200zł (tyle straciłam na recepte, opłate za wysyłke pieniędzy za granice, tabletki i jeżdżenie i szukanie apteki w której sprzedadzą. Mimo recepty były problemy) jak ktoś chętny proszę pisać na maila mxyz207@gmail.com ( mail męża,  ale nie używany także ja odbiore)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 6tc, wczoraj dostałam zastrzyk dexaven, ponieważ miałam reakcję alergiczna po ugryzieniu przez owada. Czy mogę dzisiaj zacząć brać arthotec, czy lepiej poczekać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja próbowałam zalatwic sobie od mojego lekarza Arthrotec to jak go poprosilam o wypisanie recepty na Arthrotec to powiedzial mi ze tego leku mi nie wypisze dlatego ze on jest w naszym kraju wykorzystywany do usuwania ciazy i tylko sie wsydu najadlam. Zamowilam od pani Karoliny i za daw dni mialam juz te tabletki wiec jakby ktos szukal pomocy to podaje nr telefonu 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i N E T p o r a d n i a
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915  915
email: kontakt@n e t p o r a d n i a. p l
chat: /n e t p o r a d n i a.p l/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł . Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji) i dziękują żę istnieję.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC- ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Wiem że każda z Was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest Wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa Was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za Was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać Wam wybór.
Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie. Zamieściłam w nim zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Można też wysłać sms o treści: "pomoc" na numer: 794378063 oddzwonie do 15 minut. Wtedy porozmawiamy, na spokojnie wszystko wytłumaczę i doradzę.
Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo prosze kogos o udzielenie odpowiedzi, czy jexeli poczatek 4 tygodnia to krawienoe moze byc nie dize I 3 dniowe bo ja takie mialam juz nic nie krwawie piersi bola mniej ale bola jeszcze delikatnie, krwi nie bo duzo tylko podczas toalety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt ci nie odpowie na to pytanie musisz zrobić usg albo bete . Ja jak pierwszy raz robilam kuracje z art to byłam w 5tc i krwawiłam 2 dni no i się nie udało po tygodniu powtórzyłam kuracje jutro odbieram wyniki hcg robilam  2 razy i zobaczymy. Każdy organizm jest inny. Trzymam kciuki za ciebie bo wiem jaka to nerwówka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nikt ci nie odpowie na to pytanie musisz zrobić usg albo bete . Ja jak pierwszy raz robilam kuracje z art to byłam w 5tc i krwawiłam 2 dni no i się nie udało po tygodniu powtórzyłam kuracje jutro odbieram wyniki hcg robilam  2 razy i zobaczymy. Każdy organizm jest inny. Trzymam kciuki za ciebie bo wiem jaka to nerwówka


Daj znać proszę. Ja nie wiem sama czy mi sie udało. Ja przed drugą dawką już miałam skurcze i krwawienie. Przez całą noc skurcze i lało się ze mnie strumieniem. Nad ranem chlusnął wielki skrzep. Po tym jeszcze kilka godz krwawienia i po tym już spokojne w sumie plamienie. Nie wiem co myśleć naprawdę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A biorąc coś co jest pewne, nie ma takiej nerwówki mocnej  :Smile:  Mifepristone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak czytam te Wasze historie i postanowiłam podzielić się swoją.
Nigdy nie myślałam, że znajdę się w takiej sytuacji, że będę szukać informacji jaku usunąć ciążę.
Kilka dobrych lat temu dość długo staraliśmy się z mężem o dziecko. Bezskutecznie przez 5 lat. W końcu pojawiła się na świecie nasza upragniona córeczka, która niestety zmarła po kilku dniach. Potem bardzo szybko znów byłam w ciąży i zaraz potem w kolejnej. Mam dwie wspaniałe córeczki, wszystkie trzy ciąże zakończone były cesarką. Przy ostatniej lekarze ostrzegali mnie przed kolejną ciążą, która byłaby zagrożeniem mojego życia (ryzyko pęknięcia macicy i wykrwawienia). Dlatego jak czytam wypowiedzi niektórych, że należy ponosić konsekwencje swoich czynów, że jak idziesz do łóżka to musisz być gotowa na ewentualne dziecko to aż mi się krzyczeć chce. I proszę nie oceniajcie kobiet, które wywołują poronienia - one po prostu MUSZĄ.
U mnie ani tabletki antykoncepcyjne nie wchodziły w grę (przeciwwskazania) ani spirala (endometrioza). No i stało się. Zrobiłam test po tygodniu spóźniania się miesiączki i wyszły dwie kreski. Cały mój świat runął. Obawa o własne życie, dość skomplikowana sytuacja rodzinna i materialna, wiek też już nie za młody........Jeszcze w tym samym dniu zaczęłam plamić, ale nic poza tym.
Znalazłam te wszystkie ogłoszenia o tabletkach, ale niestety nie mam zaufania..... Znajomy załatwił mi opakowanie Arthrotec Forte. Oryginalny z apteki. Nie było łatwo, ale dostała opakowanie 20 szt. za 70 zł
To był 5-6 t.c.
22 -ga wzięłam 4 tabletki pod język. Po kilku minutach myślałam, że umieram. Miałam straszne dreszcze, jeszcze zanim tabletki się rozpuściły. Myślałam, że umieram. Połknęłam jedną dawkę diklofenaku, czyli ten rdzeń - tak w razie czego, przeciwbólowo. Tabletki w smaku paskudne, szczypał mnie cały język. Po rozpuszczeniu tabletek dreszcze zelżałay, miałam może jeden skurcz. Poza tym bałam się ruszyć z miejsca i tak doczekałam do drugiej dawki o godz. 1-szej. I co ciekawe, nawet nie chciało mi się spać.... Tuż przed zażyciem drugiej dawki miałam straszną biegunkę. Po drugiej dawce zaczęłam plamić, znów biegunka i dreszcze ale już chyba nie tak silne jak na początku. Było mi strasznie niedobrze, ale obyło się bez wymiotów. o godz. 4-tej nad ranem ostatnia dawka i usnęłam. Krwawienie jak przy okresie.  Potem w okolicach godz. 11 wybrałam się na krótkie zakupy, z których ledwo wróciłam. W ciągu pół godz. strasznie mnie zalało. Potem już mniej. Ogólnie czułam się dobrze, byłam może trochę osłabiona. To było tydzień temu. Krwawienie utrzymuje się do dzisiaj, ale to raczej już plamienie. 
Pozostała straszna niepewność - czy się udało??? Odwlekałam wizytę u lekarza, bo po prostu się bałam, że mi powie, że jestem w ciąży - wiem, to głupie.....
Jutro mam nadzieję uda mi się umówić na usg. Test zrobiłam wczoraj - wiem - jestem głupia, bo i tak wyszedł pozytywny. No i ogólnie schizuję..... Jestem osłabiona, nie mam energii, chce mi się ciągle jeść..... ale z drugiej strony to krwawienie..... W żadnej z moich trzech ciąż nie krwawiłam, nie plamiłam........

Ta niepewność jest straszna..... Jeszcze przed wszystkimi ciążami miałam najprawdopodobniej epizod samoistnego poronienia. W okolicach spodziewanej miesiączki miałam bardzo obfite krwawienie przez jakieś 30-60min. ze skrzepami. Byłam wtedy w ubikacji i to zauważyłam. Teraz tak nie było, chyba żeby uznać ten epizod na zakupach.
Tak więc nadal nie wiem czy się udało.

Pozostało mi 8 tabletek, to chyba za mało żeby powtórzyć kurację............

Jednak po przeczytaniu tych wszystkich strasznych rzeczy które mogą się dziać, to wydaje mi się że wszystko przebiegło zbyt łagodnie żeby się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Mam pytanie, czy któraś z was zamawiała zestaw ze strony girlinneed??


 Kiedys czytałam ze to oszusci. Poszperaj w necie to sie dowiesz jakie maja opinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory dokonuje zabiegi tylko trzeba sie pofatygowac do Bielska Baałej. zabieg ksztuje ok 1600zł albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki to tez wypisze recepte. Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak myślicie jest tydzień po zabiegu z Arthr robiłam bete wyszła 745.8 a 4f godzinach 394.2 także spadło czy juz mogę być spokojna ze się udało? D oddam ze teraz to już by był 7tc i4dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zeszły wtorek dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży... strach, zdziwienie i niedowierzanie. Mam już trójkę dzieci z czego najmłodsze ledwo skończyło rok. Od razu wiedziałam że nie mogę urodzić tego dziecka. Poprosiłam babcię żeby wzięła dla mnie receptę na arthrotec forte . W piątek byłam na usg aby zobaczyć który to tydzień ponieważ przez laktacje nie mam miesiączki i nie wiedziałam nawet który to tydzień.  Na szczęście 5 tydzień. Dwie godziny temu wzięłam drugą dawkę  i już jest po sprawie... mój organizm naprawdę super zniósł lek i po za biegunka i krwawieniem nic mi nie dolega. Oczywiście trzecia dawkę wezmę dla pewności. Jeśli jest ktoś chętny aby odkupić 18 tabletek (zakupione przeze mnie w aptece) to zapraszam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A mi sie udalo I krwawilam bardzo malo tylko podczas zalatwiania sie I tylko dwa dni, byl to czwarty tydzien, od razu ustapil bol piersi na drugi dzien takze poczatek ciazy nie jest taki drastyczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A mi sie udalo I krwawilam bardzo malo tylko podczas zalatwiania sie I tylko dwa dni, byl to czwarty tydzien, od razu ustapil bol piersi na drugi dzien takze poczatek ciazy nie jest taki drastyczny


A skąd wiesz że sie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem bo od razu ustapil bol piersi zrobilam 3 testy w odstepach 3 dniowych I na ostatnim kreska juz ledwo co widoczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny poradźcie czy jak beta spada to już nie ma ciąży udało się?Do giną mam dopiero  w poniedziałek  chyba zwariuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie odsprzedam.Odbiór osobisty lub wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniam zawartosci Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł . Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo w celu wiarygodności wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji) i dziękują żę istnieję.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Wiem że każda z Was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest Wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa Was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za Was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać Wam wybór.
Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie. Zamieściłam w nim zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Można też wysłać sms o treści: "pomoc" na numer: 794378063 oddzwonie do 15 minut. Wtedy porozmawiamy, na spokojnie wszystko wytłumaczę i doradzę.
Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałam dopisać że mam nową partię super Mifepristone, lek nazywa się Abortab i jest zapakowany w oryginalnym kartoniku. Także zapraszam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustke !!!!
Posluguje sie tymi numerami 794378063  531 819 965 oraz 
533 141 847

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwazajcie dziewczyny na ten numer 794378063  poniewaz ta osoba wiele osob oszukała

----------


## Nie zarejestrotwany

Chyba jest konkurencja dla pani, bo ja zamaqialam od tej Pani I moge polecic z czystym sumieniem, sprawdzic moglam jak odbieralam wszystko sie zgadzalao, jestem tydzien po I sie udaloQUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;180757]uwazajcie dziewczyny na ten numer 794378063  poniewaz ta osoba wiele osob oszukała[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bardzo polecam Pania spod tego nr, przesylke mozna sprawdzic I widzi sie za co sie placi, ta Pani nie jest oszustka, zamaqialam od tej Pani I sie udalo. Tu jest pewnosc sprawdzasz I dopiero placisz tu nie da sie nikogo oszukac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ta osoba z tego numeru  794378063 to perfidna oszustka. Zamowilam u niej tabletki i zostalam oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie masz z kim pogadać? Masz wątpliwości?
Zapraszamy do anonimowego telefonu Netporadni.
n e t p o r a d n i a  p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ta osoba z tego numeru  794378063 to perfidna oszustka. Zamowilam u niej tabletki i zostalam oszukana


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie? Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich i osoby z innego forum  :Smile: 
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone  :Smile: 
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie  :Smile: 
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Wczoraj stosowałam kuracje w 9 tc. Krwawienie sie rozkręciło przed przyjęciem 3 dawki. Były bóle i skurcze jak na okres do zniesienia poza tym ogroma ilość krwi. Krwawie bardzo mocno i wychodzą ze mnie wielkie skrzepy. Czy to oznacza , że się udało? Czy w pon mogę już robić bete?


Jednak sie nie udało. Robiłam usg i dziecko żyję a w dodatku mam dużego krwiaka. Jutro powtarzam kuracje. Mam nadzieje ze sie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jednak sie nie udało. Robiłam usg i dziecko żyję a w dodatku mam dużego krwiaka. Jutro powtarzam kuracje. Mam nadzieje ze sie uda


Z Mifepristonem nie ma opcji nie udania się  :Wink:  trzymam kciuki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny!
Mam problem, zamówiony jakiś czas temu zestaw z WOW, o dziwo dotarł do mnie.
Jestem aktualnie w 7tc, mój partner wie i bardzo się cieszy. Cieszy się do tegonstopnia ze pilnuje mnie żebym regularnie zażywała leki od ginekologa - min prenatal i luteinę. Moje pytanie jest następujące - czy muszę rozpocząć kuracje i mogę zażywać te leki? Czy może spróbować odstawić je na jakiś czas w jakiś sposób a jeśli tak to na jak długo ? Partner przynosi mi leki i jest ze mna dopóki np Luteina się nie rozpuści następnie podaje mi herbatę, poprostu dba o mnie ... czy mifE i mizo nie bedsie się gryzło z tym ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny!
> Mam problem, zamówiony jakiś czas temu zestaw z WOW, o dziwo dotarł do mnie.
> Jestem aktualnie w 7tc, mój partner wie i bardzo się cieszy. Cieszy się do tegonstopnia ze pilnuje mnie żebym regularnie zażywała leki od ginekologa - min prenatal i luteinę. Moje pytanie jest następujące - czy muszę rozpocząć kuracje i mogę zażywać te leki? Czy może spróbować odstawić je na jakiś czas w jakiś sposób a jeśli tak to na jak długo ? Partner przynosi mi leki i jest ze mna dopóki np Luteina się nie rozpuści następnie podaje mi herbatę, poprostu dba o mnie ... czy mifE i mizo nie bedsie się gryzło z tym ?


Luteinę bierz spokojnie. Prenatal nie jestem pewna. Odstawiłabym na tydzien od rozpoczęcia kuracji. No i leki przeciwbólowe możesz także brać spokojnie  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z Mifepristonem nie ma opcji nie udania się  trzymam kciuki!


Właśnie myślę o tym gdzie by tu go szybko zdobyć. Ma ktoś może do odsprzedania zestaw z odbiorem osobistym? Nie mam czasu i nie chce się naciąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie myślę o tym gdzie by tu go szybko zdobyć. Ma ktoś może do odsprzedania zestaw z odbiorem osobistym? Nie mam czasu i nie chce się naciąć.


Samego mifepristone nie dostaniesz,  jak chcesz z Arthroteckiem lub Cytoteckiem, zapraszam do mnie  :Smile:  jeśli wyślesz sms o tresci "pomoc" pod numer 794378063 dziś do 11:30 to wyślę dzisiaj paczkę do Ciebie. Do piątku będziesz wszystko miała  :Smile:  U mnie nie ma możliwości żeby się naciąć.  A wygląda on tak:                                    

zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html 
wklej ten link do okna przeglądarki
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Samego mifepristone nie dostaniesz,  jak chcesz z Arthroteckiem lub Cytoteckiem, zapraszam do mnie  jeśli wyślesz sms o tresci "pomoc" pod numer 794378063 dziś do 11:30 to wyślę dzisiaj paczkę do Ciebie. Do piątku będziesz wszystko miała  U mnie nie ma możliwości żeby się naciąć.  A wygląda on tak:                                    
> 
> zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html 
> wklej ten link do okna przeglądarki
> Pozdrawiam


A możliwy jest odbiór osobisty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A możliwy jest odbiór osobisty?


Zajmuję się tym profesjonalnie  :Smile:  nie opcji odbioru osobistego bo to zbyt śliski temat  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zajmuję się tym profesjonalnie  nie opcji odbioru osobistego bo to zbyt śliski temat


No to mamy czarno na białym Pani profesjonalizm.... Dziękuję za uwagę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to mamy czarno na białym Pani profesjonalizm.... Dziękuję za uwagę


Proszę rozwinąć myśl  :Smile:  Bo jedno drugiego nie wyklucza... Ma Pani wszystko podane jak na tacy. Od zdjęć na życzenie po paczkę gdzie sprawdza sobie Pani wszystko przed zapłatą, jęsli coś się nie zgadza, to nie nie odbiera paczki. Chyba jest to proste?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny  jak myślicie beta spada robilam 2 razy w odstępie 48 godz vzy mogę być spokojna ze się udało? Napiszcie coś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, po jednej dawce od razu bóle brzucha? Krwawienie, skrzepy... biorę druga dawkę, brzuch boli coraz bardziej. Czy jest tu teraz kto jest PO i może wymienić pare komentarzy dla podtrzymania na duchu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny!
> Mam problem, zamówiony jakiś czas temu zestaw z WOW, o dziwo dotarł do mnie.
> Jestem aktualnie w 7tc, mój partner wie i bardzo się cieszy. Cieszy się do tegonstopnia ze pilnuje mnie żebym regularnie zażywała leki od ginekologa - min prenatal i luteinę. Moje pytanie jest następujące - czy muszę rozpocząć kuracje i mogę zażywać te leki? Czy może spróbować odstawić je na jakiś czas w jakiś sposób a jeśli tak to na jak długo ? Partner przynosi mi leki i jest ze mna dopóki np Luteina się nie rozpuści następnie podaje mi herbatę, poprostu dba o mnie ... czy mifE i mizo nie bedsie się gryzło z tym ?




Mogę zapytać czemu nie chcesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 dawka o 14 - od razu ból brzucha, krwawienie, dwa duże skrzepy jeden podłużny, długości palca i grubości dwóch. Potem wyszedł drugi, bardziej okrągły ale wciąż bardzo czerwony jak to skrzep - jak kawałek wątróbki. Potem druga dawka, okropny ból brzucha (zapomniałam, ciągle biegunka), krwawienie tylko podczas siedzenia na kibelku! Ale dość mocne od samego początku. Trzecia dawka 20 - mniejszy ból, prawie wcale, wilczy apetyt (Co przed odrzucalo mnie od jedzenia) wciąż biegunka, krwawienie moze odrobinę mniejsze ale niepokoi mnie słaby ból brzucha..  biorę właśnie czwarta dawkę. Co sądzicie? Czy się udało? 6tydz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisze Ci wieczorem bo objawy miałam identyczne jak ty .U mnie też po 3 dawce bolało mniej .Robilam 2 razy bete w odstępie 48 godz co prawda spadla ale piersi mnie nadal bolą. Dzisiaj mam gina ale się denerwuje ze się nie udało. U mnie też był 6 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O to super, czekam na odpowiedź i życzę powodzenia, trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisze Ci wieczorem bo objawy miałam identyczne jak ty .U mnie też po 3 dawce bolało mniej .Robilam 2 razy bete w odstępie 48 godz co prawda spadla ale piersi mnie nadal bolą. Dzisiaj mam gina ale się denerwuje ze się nie udało. U mnie też był 6 tydz


Jak beta spadła, to na 100% się udało. A piersi jeszcze mogą boleć. Mnie bolały 10 dni po aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak beta spadła, to na 100% się udało. A piersi jeszcze mogą boleć. Mnie bolały 10 dni po aborcji


 Kurde, a ja bety nie robiłam i nie wiem czy się udało :Frown:  jaaaa...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to zrób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł . Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo w celu wiarygodności wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji) i dziękują żę istnieję.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Wiem że każda z Was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest Wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa Was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za Was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać Wam wybór.
Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie. Zamieściłam w nim zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Jeśli chcesz się ze mną skontaktować nie dzwoń, tylko wyślij sms o treści: "pomoc" na numer: 794378063 oddzwonie do 15 minut. Wtedy porozmawiamy, na spokojnie wszystko wytłumaczę i doradzę.
Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to zrób.



Może jutro się wybiorę, bo we wtorek mam lekarza. Tak się  stresuje, mam nadzieję, że te dwa skrzepy to jednak było to, co powinno wylecieć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 1 dawka o 14 - od razu ból brzucha, krwawienie, dwa duże skrzepy jeden podłużny, długości palca i grubości dwóch. Potem wyszedł drugi, bardziej okrągły ale wciąż bardzo czerwony jak to skrzep - jak kawałek wątróbki. Potem druga dawka, okropny ból brzucha (zapomniałam, ciągle biegunka), krwawienie tylko podczas siedzenia na kibelku! Ale dość mocne od samego początku. Trzecia dawka 20 - mniejszy ból, prawie wcale, wilczy apetyt (Co przed odrzucalo mnie od jedzenia) wciąż biegunka, krwawienie moze odrobinę mniejsze ale niepokoi mnie słaby ból brzucha..  biorę właśnie czwarta dawkę. Co sądzicie? Czy się udało? 6tydz.


Kurde dziewczyny, zaczęłam słabiej krwawic, praktycznie tylko przy podcieraniu  :Frown:  to znaczy, że się nie udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurde dziewczyny, zaczęłam słabiej krwawic, praktycznie tylko przy podcieraniu  to znaczy, że się nie udało?


A brałaś Mifepristone?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A brałaś Mifepristone?



Nie sam, arthotec 4 dawki... Po pierwszej po 15 minutach skurcze, krwawienie i duże skrzepy..  potem ostry ból i mocne krwawienie, naprawdę obfite... Dziś już mam apetyt (co wcześniej nie mogłam nawet myśleć o jedzeniu) sama już nie wiem, dopiero we wtorek lekarz  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisze Ci wieczorem bo objawy miałam identyczne jak ty .U mnie też po 3 dawce bolało mniej .Robilam 2 razy bete w odstępie 48 godz co prawda spadla ale piersi mnie nadal bolą. Dzisiaj mam gina ale się denerwuje ze się nie udało. U mnie też był 6 tydz


I jak? Bo sama się denerwuje twoim badaniem jak miałaś podobnie..  chyba pójdę do innego lekarza w niedziele

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam ale nic się nie dowiedziałam bo byłam na fundusz i było zepsute usg kazał mi przejść w poniedziałek na usg prywatnie. Myślałam że będę to miała za sobą a musze czekać do poniedziałku. Ta niepewność mnie wykończyć niby beta mi spadła z 729 do 395 ale czytalam takie przypadki ze nawet beta spadała a ciąża przetrwała. Dam znać jak się coś dowiem. Trzymam kciuki również za ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Lek kupilam osobiscie w aptece ale juz jest mi nie potrzebny.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwyklego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 199zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Emilia
emilia3337@wp.pl
577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawia mnie czemu takie wysokie ceny arthotec. Gdybym miała sprzedać jakiś co mi niepotrzebny sprzedałabym w takiej samej cenie plus wysyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie sam, arthotec 4 dawki... Po pierwszej po 15 minutach skurcze, krwawienie i duże skrzepy..  potem ostry ból i mocne krwawienie, naprawdę obfite... Dziś już mam apetyt (co wcześniej nie mogłam nawet myśleć o jedzeniu) sama już nie wiem, dopiero we wtorek lekarz


W takim razie potrzeba czasu, trzymam kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,12 tabletek lub całe opakowanie. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie od wzięcia arthotec forte dostane okres jak to wogóle liczyć ? 14 kwietnia wzielam leki ,a do dzisiaj nie dostałam okresu ,co prawda w miedzy czasie odbyłam stosunek ale zabezpieczony i naprawdę uważaliśmy  .Wykonalam jeden test ciażowy ktory wyszedł negatywnie, po paruch dniach zrobię jeszcze jeden dla pewności ale strasznie się denerwuje dodam że przez dwa tygodnie byłam bardzo mocno przeziębiona dopiero teraz do siebie dochodzę .Objawów ciąży nie mam tylko oczy mam bardzo szkliste, świecące myślałam że to od przeziębienia ale ono już mija a oczy mam cały czas takie inne, wtedy też przy ciązy takie miałam ale nie mam już bolów piersi ani brzucha żadnych zachcianek ani nic w tym stylu ,nie wiem już co myśleć .Nie wiem już co robić na razie nie mam możliwości aby iść do lekarza .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od wzięcia arthotec forte dostane okres jak to wogóle liczyć ? 14 kwietnia wzielam leki ,a do dzisiaj nie dostałam okresu ,co prawda w miedzy czasie odbyłam stosunek ale zabezpieczony i naprawdę uważaliśmy  .Wykonalam jeden test ciażowy ktory wyszedł negatywnie, po paruch dniach zrobię jeszcze jeden dla pewności ale strasznie się denerwuje dodam że przez dwa tygodnie byłam bardzo mocno przeziębiona dopiero teraz do siebie dochodzę .Objawów ciąży nie mam tylko oczy mam bardzo szkliste, świecące myślałam że to od przeziębienia ale ono już mija a oczy mam cały czas takie inne, wtedy też przy ciązy takie miałam ale nie mam już bolów piersi ani brzucha żadnych zachcianek ani nic w tym stylu ,nie wiem już co myśleć .Nie wiem już co robić na razie nie mam możliwości aby iść do lekarza .



Musisz albo iść do lekarza albo zrobić krew bo nikt Ci nie powie co się dzieje. A na pewno poroniłaś? Jak to wyglądało? Ja po lyzeczkowaniu dostałam normalnie okres, po miesiącu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po jakim czasie od wzięcia arthotec forte dostane okres jak to wogóle liczyć ? 14 kwietnia wzielam leki ,a do dzisiaj nie dostałam okresu ,co prawda w miedzy czasie odbyłam stosunek ale zabezpieczony i naprawdę uważaliśmy  .Wykonalam jeden test ciażowy ktory wyszedł negatywnie, po paruch dniach zrobię jeszcze jeden dla pewności ale strasznie się denerwuje dodam że przez dwa tygodnie byłam bardzo mocno przeziębiona dopiero teraz do siebie dochodzę .Objawów ciąży nie mam tylko oczy mam bardzo szkliste, świecące myślałam że to od przeziębienia ale ono już mija a oczy mam cały czas takie inne, wtedy też przy ciązy takie miałam ale nie mam już bolów piersi ani brzucha żadnych zachcianek ani nic w tym stylu ,nie wiem już co myśleć .Nie wiem już co robić na razie nie mam możliwości aby iść do lekarza .



No i z tego co mówili mi w szpitalu, najlepiej nie odbywać stosunku do pierwszej miesiączki. Ale to różnie bywa bo widziałam, że kobiety po porodzie nawet przed miesiączka odbywają stosunki. Chyba większe prawdopobienstwo jakiejś infekcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musisz albo iść do lekarza albo zrobić krew bo nikt Ci nie powie co się dzieje. A na pewno poroniłaś? Jak to wyglądało? Ja po lyzeczkowaniu dostałam normalnie okres, po miesiącu.


Na pewno poroniłam bo miałam bardzo mocne krwawienie i widziałam zarodek taką szarą galaretke jakby ,lało się zemnie przez tydzień jestem pewna że poroniłam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno poroniłam bo miałam bardzo mocne krwawienie i widziałam zarodek taką szarą galaretke jakby ,lało się zemnie przez tydzień jestem pewna że poroniłam .



To na pewno dostaniesz miesiączkę. Polecam gdzieś jest strona gdzie można kupić antykoncepcję. Lekarz wypisuje receptę albo wysyłają prosto z apteki. Po poronieniu jest jeszcze większą szansa na zajście w ciążę. A jeżeli miesiączka nie pokaże się w ciągu trzech miesięcy to trzeba do lekarza. W szpitalu mówili mi od miesiąca do trzech...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915   915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. A czy można stosować art jeśli ma się krwiaka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustke !!!!
Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063 
Zostałam przez nia oszukana !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

musze pogadac z kim nie wiem co mam robic a jestem z tym wszystkim sama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> musze pogadac z kim nie wiem co mam robic a jestem z tym wszystkim sama


Pisz co się dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w pazdzierniku mialam konizacje szyjki macicy  wycieli 20% , bralam tab anty ale podczas przerwy musielismy wpasc u lekarza bylam 7.05 z usg 5-6tydz  wyszlo z miesieczki 10.  czy jesli wezme dzis tab to uda sie ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodam ze wczoraj wieczorem i dzis mialam jakby lekkie plamienie takie sluz brazowawy i kuje w podbrzuszu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dodam ze wczoraj wieczorem i dzis mialam jakby lekkie plamienie takie sluz brazowawy i kuje w podbrzuszu


A co masz za tabletki? Uda się do 12 są  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak tab 20sztuk prosto z apteki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co masz za tabletki? Uda się do 12 są


artrotec forte 75

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga na oszustke !!!!
> Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063 
> Zostałam przez nia oszukana !!!!


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie? Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla oczerniających i osoby z innego forum
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> musze pogadac z kim nie wiem co mam robic a jestem z tym wszystkim sama



Dasz radę kochana. Ale musisz wziąć coś pewnego. Nie masz lekarza, który przepisałby dla chorej babci Art? Do 12 się uda, a z zestawem i po 12tyg się udawało. Tym bardziej jak według badania jest mniejsze, da radę na spokojnie. Tylko najlepiej 5 dawek!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dasz radę kochana. Ale musisz wziąć coś pewnego. Nie masz lekarza, który przepisałby dla chorej babci Art? Do 12 się uda, a z zestawem i po 12tyg się udawało. Tym bardziej jak według badania jest mniejsze, da radę na spokojnie. Tylko najlepiej 5 dawek!


P.s. Ja też czekam na lekarza czy mi się udało :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się nigdy nie udało z art. Kilka lat temu robiłam kurację i nic z tego tyle, że na końcu okazało się że to puste jajo płodów. Teraz jestem w 10 Tc. Próbowałam dwa razy i nic z tego. Jeden zestaw niby był z Ru ale raczej trafiłam na oszustke bo ciąża trwa nadal. Czy może ktoś poradzić co zrobić. Wow nie wysyła po 9 Tc. Za reklamowanie samego siebie jak to robi Edyta szczerze dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się nigdy nie udało z art. Kilka lat temu robiłam kurację i nic z tego tyle, że na końcu okazało się że to puste jajo płodów. Teraz jestem w 10 Tc. Próbowałam dwa razy i nic z tego. Jeden zestaw niby był z Ru ale raczej trafiłam na oszustke bo ciąża trwa nadal. Czy może ktoś poradzić co zrobić. Wow nie wysyła po 9 Tc. Za reklamowanie samego siebie jak to robi Edyta szczerze dziękuję



A czy cytotet nie pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się nigdy nie udało z art. Kilka lat temu robiłam kurację i nic z tego tyle, że na końcu okazało się że to puste jajo płodów. Teraz jestem w 10 Tc. Próbowałam dwa razy i nic z tego. Jeden zestaw niby był z Ru ale raczej trafiłam na oszustke bo ciąża trwa nadal. Czy może ktoś poradzić co zrobić. Wow nie wysyła po 9 Tc. Za reklamowanie samego siebie jak to robi Edyta szczerze dziękuję


Reklamuje siebie bo to robie profesjonalnie. Nie wiem jak ten Mifepristone co dostałaś wyglądał i czy był w oryginalnym listku. Ale u mnie widać wszystko czarno na białym. Ale jeśli ten niby Mifepristone nie zadziałał to nie był oryginał. U mnie nie ma żadnej reklamacji co do Mifepristone. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Reklamuje siebie bo to robie profesjonalnie. Nie wiem jak ten Mifepristone co dostałaś wyglądał i czy był w oryginalnym listku. Ale u mnie widać wszystko czarno na białym. Ale jeśli ten niby Mifepristone nie zadziałał to nie był oryginał. U mnie nie ma żadnej reklamacji co do Mifepristone. Pozdrawiam


Tabletka była w blistrze i nie budziła podejrzeń dlatego przesyłkę odebrałam.
Niestety do cytotecu nie mam dojścia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny we wtorek lub środę brałam Art. Ból brzucha, krwawienie, skrzepy, dreszcze. Krwawienie było mocne po trzeciej dawce ból zmniejszył się, teraz krwawie w miarę normalnie, jak bardziej obfita miesiączka. Dzisiaj ból brzucha nie daje mi spokoju, dość mocno boli na dodatek wchodzi w biodra. Czy to normalne? Dodam, że nie widziałam zarodka, a tylko dość duże skrzepy jak wątróbka. Lekarz dopiero we wtorek. Trochę boję się czy cos się nie dzieję w środku, jakies zapalenie albo gorsze licho  :Frown:  Nie boli też az tak bardzo aby gnać do szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się nigdy nie udało z art. Kilka lat temu robiłam kurację i nic z tego tyle, że na końcu okazało się że to puste jajo płodów. Teraz jestem w 10 Tc. Próbowałam dwa razy i nic z tego. Jeden zestaw niby był z Ru ale raczej trafiłam na oszustke bo ciąża trwa nadal. Czy może ktoś poradzić co zrobić. Wow nie wysyła po 9 Tc. Za reklamowanie samego siebie jak to robi Edyta szczerze dziękuję


Skontaktuj się z WHW. Tylko weź pod uwagę, jak wypełnić konsultacje, żeby było dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy cytotet nie pomoże?


Nie ma znaczenia czy Cytotec czy Arthrotec. Oba zawierają tyle samo Misoprostolu czyli 200mcg. Różnią się tylko tym, że Arthrotec ma rdzeń z diclofenaku ale jego i tak się wypluwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletka była w blistrze i nie budziła podejrzeń dlatego przesyłkę odebrałam.
> Niestety do cytotecu nie mam dojścia.


A ja mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Dostajesz paczkę do ręki, otwierasz ją, sprawdzasz na końcu płacisz. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii, nic luzem w woreczku nie wysyłam.
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.
Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-p oronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologi czna.html
I tu fajna fota Mifepristone: zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny....
7.05 (poniedziałek)brałam art doustnie. O pierwszej dawce zaczęła się krwawienie i biegunka. Po drugiej dawce krwawienie się rozkrecilo. Leciała żywa krew ciurkiem. Bałam się wziąć trzecią dawce. Jednak ją zażyłam, położyłam się na łóżko i zasnęłam. Obudziłam się po niecałej godzinie. Podziałam, że mam mokrą piżamie od krwi, która coraz bardziej się.ze mnie lała. Czułam okropny ból brzucha i kręgosłupa nie mogłam się przekręcić  A drugi bok. Jakoś udało mi się zejść z łóżka na podłogę, leżałam tak jeszcze jakiś czas. Później jakoś poszłam do lazebki. Dostałam zno w biegunki i zaczęła wylatywać że mnie ogromna ilość krwi i taka jakby galareta.... w pewnym momencie zaczęło mi się zbierać na wymioty i robić mi się słabo. Położyłam się A zimnej podłodze w łazience i po kilku minutach przeszło. Wstałam położyłam się na łóżko i zasnęłam. Jeszcze dwa razy w nocy wstawałam, bo budziło mnie zielone krwawienie. Ale już nie czułam się źle. Rano poszłam do pracy. Krwawiłam, ale już mniej intensywnie. Kolejnego dnia podczas sikania wylatywały ze mnie duże skrzepy taka wątróbka i tak przez cały dzień. Później krwawnie jakby się zmniejszyło. W sobotę znów się nasiliło, wyglądało to jak okres. Trwało to kolejny tydzień. Dziś jeszcze plamię. Jutro minie 2 tygodnie od zabiegu..... 
11.05 czyli 4 dni od zabiegu robiłam bete, wyszła 8822... 
14.05 beta 2579...
18.05 beta 939....
Bardzo wolno spada...
Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny....
> 7.05 (poniedziałek)brałam art doustnie. O pierwszej dawce zaczęła się krwawienie i biegunka. Po drugiej dawce krwawienie się rozkrecilo. Leciała żywa krew ciurkiem. Bałam się wziąć trzecią dawce. Jednak ją zażyłam, położyłam się na łóżko i zasnęłam. Obudziłam się po niecałej godzinie. Podziałam, że mam mokrą piżamie od krwi, która coraz bardziej się.ze mnie lała. Czułam okropny ból brzucha i kręgosłupa nie mogłam się przekręcić  A drugi bok. Jakoś udało mi się zejść z łóżka na podłogę, leżałam tak jeszcze jakiś czas. Później jakoś poszłam do lazebki. Dostałam zno w biegunki i zaczęła wylatywać że mnie ogromna ilość krwi i taka jakby galareta.... w pewnym momencie zaczęło mi się zbierać na wymioty i robić mi się słabo. Położyłam się A zimnej podłodze w łazience i po kilku minutach przeszło. Wstałam położyłam się na łóżko i zasnęłam. Jeszcze dwa razy w nocy wstawałam, bo budziło mnie zielone krwawienie. Ale już nie czułam się źle. Rano poszłam do pracy. Krwawiłam, ale już mniej intensywnie. Kolejnego dnia podczas sikania wylatywały ze mnie duże skrzepy taka wątróbka i tak przez cały dzień. Później krwawnie jakby się zmniejszyło. W sobotę znów się nasiliło, wyglądało to jak okres. Trwało to kolejny tydzień. Dziś jeszcze plamię. Jutro minie 2 tygodnie od zabiegu..... 
> 11.05 czyli 4 dni od zabiegu robiłam bete, wyszła 8822... 
> 14.05 beta 2579...
> 18.05 beta 939....
> Bardzo wolno spada...
> Co o tym myślicie?


Bardzo dobrze spada. Nie wiem o co ci chodzi. Gdyby od 11 do 18 maja spadła np z 8822 do 8123 to mogłabyś powiedzieć że wolno spada...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej fzoe2czyny tak jak wy zastosowałem tabletki
 4 tab 3 razy. 
Po 1 dawce skurcze bóle brzucha biegunka i krwawienie przed 2 dawka dość mocne że sjrzepami po 3 dawce to samo i tak przez tydzień. 
Sama nie wiem co myśleć dopiero do gin mam za tydzień A odchodzę od zmysłów czy się udało test nie wchodzi w grę. Dodam że byłam w 4 tyg ciazy. Strasznie się boję o niczym innym nie myślę. 
Jak myślicie udało się ? 
Piersi nie bolą generalnie dobrze się czuje jakbym była lżejsza. 
Dajcie znać 
Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dobrze spada. Nie wiem o co ci chodzi. Gdyby od 11 do 18 maja spadła np z 8822 do 8123 to mogłabyś powiedzieć że wolno spada...


Czytałam na forum, że dziewczynom już po tygodniu beta spadła niemal do zera. Stąd moje wątpliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej fzoe2czyny tak jak wy zastosowałem tabletki
>  4 tab 3 razy. 
> Po 1 dawce skurcze bóle brzucha biegunka i krwawienie przed 2 dawka dość mocne że sjrzepami po 3 dawce to samo i tak przez tydzień. 
> Sama nie wiem co myśleć dopiero do gin mam za tydzień A odchodzę od zmysłów czy się udało test nie wchodzi w grę. Dodam że byłam w 4 tyg ciazy. Strasznie się boję o niczym innym nie myślę. 
> Jak myślicie udało się ? 
> Piersi nie bolą generalnie dobrze się czuje jakbym była lżejsza. 
> Dajcie znać 
> Justyna


Ja miałam podobnie i Art nie zadziałał. Podejrzewam, że była za wczesna ciąża. Dopiero za drugim razem się udało. Pierwszy raz brałam dopochwowo a drugi raz dostanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem tydzien po poroniemou mieszkam w malym miasteczku dzis wizyta u gin I nie wiem czy nie przelozyc powiedzcie ile czasu zajmnie zeby to wszystko doszlo do siebie, ciaza byla wczesna testy negatywne juz wychodza ale czy gin moze sie kapnac ze bylam w ciazy , zalezy mi zeby nie bylo takiej sytuacji zapisalam sie do niego na kontrolne takie usg, podpowiedzieccie czy. Macica juz doszla do siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem tydzien po poroniemou mieszkam w malym miasteczku dzis wizyta u gin I nie wiem czy nie przelozyc powiedzcie ile czasu zajmnie zeby to wszystko doszlo do siebie, ciaza byla wczesna testy negatywne juz wychodza ale czy gin moze sie kapnac ze bylam w ciazy , zalezy mi zeby nie bylo takiej sytuacji zapisalam sie do niego na kontrolne takie usg, podpowiedzieccie czy. Macica juz doszla do siebie



Tydzień to krótko ale... połowa kobiet nawet nie wie, że była w ciąży i poroniła bo zdążą się to bardzo często, więc możesz udawać zaskoczoną w razie by coś wspomniała. Powiedzieć, że tak tydzień się spóźnia ale myślałaś, że to przez chorobe/katar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ile się oczyszczałyście? U mnie juz 5 dzień leci krew jak i skrzepy... we wtorek wizyta u lekarza:/ tak się boję. Czy po tylu dniach krwawienia jest możliwość aby płód przetrwał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam podobnie i Art nie zadziałał. Podejrzewam, że była za wczesna ciąża. Dopiero za drugim razem się udało. Pierwszy raz brałam dopochwowo a drugi raz dostanie.


Tyle że po 31 dniach dostałam krwawienie i trwali 6 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec cena za 12 sztuk 450 zł wysyłka Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości Marzena 729279449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli...
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- tel: 586 915 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny....
> 7.05 (poniedziałek)brałam art doustnie. O pierwszej dawce zaczęła się krwawienie i biegunka. Po drugiej dawce krwawienie się rozkrecilo. Leciała żywa krew ciurkiem. Bałam się wziąć trzecią dawce. Jednak ją zażyłam, położyłam się na łóżko i zasnęłam. Obudziłam się po niecałej godzinie. Podziałam, że mam mokrą piżamie od krwi, która coraz bardziej się.ze mnie lała. Czułam okropny ból brzucha i kręgosłupa nie mogłam się przekręcić  A drugi bok. Jakoś udało mi się zejść z łóżka na podłogę, leżałam tak jeszcze jakiś czas. Później jakoś poszłam do lazebki. Dostałam zno w biegunki i zaczęła wylatywać że mnie ogromna ilość krwi i taka jakby galareta.... w pewnym momencie zaczęło mi się zbierać na wymioty i robić mi się słabo. Położyłam się A zimnej podłodze w łazience i po kilku minutach przeszło. Wstałam położyłam się na łóżko i zasnęłam. Jeszcze dwa razy w nocy wstawałam, bo budziło mnie zielone krwawienie. Ale już nie czułam się źle. Rano poszłam do pracy. Krwawiłam, ale już mniej intensywnie. Kolejnego dnia podczas sikania wylatywały ze mnie duże skrzepy taka wątróbka i tak przez cały dzień. Później krwawnie jakby się zmniejszyło. W sobotę znów się nasiliło, wyglądało to jak okres. Trwało to kolejny tydzień. Dziś jeszcze plamię. Jutro minie 2 tygodnie od zabiegu..... 
> 11.05 czyli 4 dni od zabiegu robiłam bete, wyszła 8822... 
> 14.05 beta 2579...
> 18.05 beta 939....
> Bardzo wolno spada...
> Co o tym myślicie?



skąd miałaś tabletki? Szukam zaufanego źródła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skąd miałaś tabletki? Szukam zaufanego źródła


Napisz maila izabela.be@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Byłam ale nic się nie dowiedziałam bo byłam na fundusz i było zepsute usg kazał mi przejść w poniedziałek na usg prywatnie. Myślałam że będę to miała za sobą a musze czekać do poniedziałku. Ta niepewność mnie wykończyć niby beta mi spadła z 729 do 395 ale czytalam takie przypadki ze nawet beta spadała a ciąża przetrwała. Dam znać jak się coś dowiem. Trzymam kciuki również za ciebie


I jak? Byłaś u lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta Edyta( 794378063 )oszukuje ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 797 650 965, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 797 650 965, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób. Pzdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustko oddaj mi 450zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi się nigdy nie udało z art. Kilka lat temu robiłam kurację i nic z tego tyle, że na końcu okazało się że to puste jajo płodów. Teraz jestem w 10 Tc. Próbowałam dwa razy i nic z tego. Jeden zestaw niby był z Ru ale raczej trafiłam na oszustke bo ciąża trwa nadal. Czy może ktoś poradzić co zrobić. Wow nie wysyła po 9 Tc. Za reklamowanie samego siebie jak to robi Edyta szczerze dziękuję


Witam. Wczoraj spontanicznie zrobiłam kurację. Po pierwszej dawce ból i krwawienie do zniesienia. Po drugiej krwawienie na chwilę ustało ale za to ból okropny dosłownie taki jak przy skurczach porodowych. Myślałam że umrę z bólów a przeciwbólowe nie działały. Trzeciej dawki nie wzięłam bo naprawdę nie byłam w stanie. Po ustaniu bóli przyszedł czas na krwawienie. Lało się ze mnie jak z kranu przez ok 4 godz, podpaska starczała na 5 minut i podkładałam sobie pampersy. Rodziłam też przy tym ogromne skrzepy. Po ok 12 w nocy się uspokoił, krwawe jak przy okresie. Mam nadzieję że teraz to się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustke !!!!
Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063 
Zostałam przez nia oszukana !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc  wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc  wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780


Na wszelki wypadek zapisze numer. A jakie województwo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od pani Edyty z tego numeru 794378063 brałam i jest wszystko jak w opisie. U niej nie ma jak oszukać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie leku artrotek do sprzedania mozliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci .Anna99@interia.pl .Tanio

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja krwawie juz 2tyg w srode ide dopiero do gin 
> W pierwszy dzie. Pobolewal brzuch ale szlo wytrzymac po tyg zaczely sie bole podbrzusza ale nic strasznego test ciazowy robilam kreska bladnieje. A czuc czuje sie dobrze


Witam chciałam zapytać ile wzięła pani tabletek i jak proszę się odezwać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny we wtorek lub środę brałam Art. Ból brzucha, krwawienie, skrzepy, dreszcze. Krwawienie było mocne po trzeciej dawce ból zmniejszył się, teraz krwawie w miarę normalnie, jak bardziej obfita miesiączka. Dzisiaj ból brzucha nie daje mi spokoju, dość mocno boli na dodatek wchodzi w biodra. Czy to normalne? Dodam, że nie widziałam zarodka, a tylko dość duże skrzepy jak wątróbka. Lekarz dopiero we wtorek. Trochę boję się czy cos się nie dzieję w środku, jakies zapalenie albo gorsze licho  Nie boli też az tak bardzo aby gnać do szpitala


I jak udało się proszę napisać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam chciałam zapytać ile wzięła pani tabletek i jak proszę się odezwać


Ewelina i jak udało się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga na oszustke !!!!
> Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063 
> Zostałam przez nia oszukana !!!!


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA ODPOWIEDŹ NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak udało się proszę napisać



Taaaak! Udało się! Dzisiaj byłam u lekarza i widział tylko trochę krwi, mówił, że sama się oczyszczę. Jestem już lekka po tym co usłyszałam. Wcale ze mnie nie wyleciało żadna galaretka tylko skrzepy krwi większe. Na szczęście jestem już po wszystkim, ulżyło mi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam chciałam zapytać ile wzięła pani tabletek i jak proszę się odezwać



Ja wzięłam 4 dawki Art, na drugi dzień jedną dawkę. Już jestem po  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pisałam wcześniej że się bałam art używałam będąc w 3 4 tyg ciazy. Od art minęło sporo czasu bo zabieg robiłam 6 kwietnia A początek miesiączki gdzieś 3 marca. 
Dziewczyny udało się dzisiaj zrobiłam test ciążowy A nawet dwa oby dwa negatywne. Za tydzień jadę do Polski i pójdę na usg nie wydaje mi się żeby się nie udało bo testy negatywne A 3cmiesiac ciazy to już wysoko i ciaza jest wykrywalna. 
Więc mi się udało  :Smile:  kochane 3mam za Was kciuki bardzo mocno I wierzę w Was mi się udało we wcześniej ciazy więc i Wam życzę tego bo wiem jaki to stres. Dodam że po aborcji i tyg krwawien8a dostałam okres po 31 dniach ale dla pewności testy wykonane. 
Przepraszam że tak chaotycznie napisanie ale jestem po prostu szczęśliwa że i mi się udało  :Smile:  
Kaśka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam 4 dawki Art, na drugi dzień jedną dawkę. Już jestem po


4 dawki tzn 16 tabletek,? Ja chciałabym zażyć mam 20 tabletek arthrotecu ale. Boję się. Jestem 3 tydzień po zapłodnieniu. Ostatni okres miałam 7 kwietniai wychodzi niby 7 tydzień ale według usg lekarz mówi że to jest 5 tydzień bo do zapłodnienia doszło między 25 a 30 kwietnia jak była owulacja.boje się że się nie uda. Boję się bo mam tylko 20 tabletek a ciężko i tak było mi załatwić. Proszę odpowiedzieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam 4 dawki Art, na drugi dzień jedną dawkę. Już jestem po


Proszę napisać jak wyglądało po każdej dawce? Bardzo się boję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA ODPOWIEDŹ NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 dawki tzn 16 tabletek,? Ja chciałabym zażyć mam 20 tabletek arthrotecu ale. Boję się. Jestem 3 tydzień po zapłodnieniu. Ostatni okres miałam 7 kwietniai wychodzi niby 7 tydzień ale według usg lekarz mówi że to jest 5 tydzień bo do zapłodnienia doszło między 25 a 30 kwietnia jak była owulacja.boje się że się nie uda. Boję się bo mam tylko 20 tabletek a ciężko i tak było mi załatwić. Proszę odpowiedzieć.



Wzięłam pierwsza dawkę o 14 i od zużycia minęło 10 minut gdy zaczął boleć mnie brzuch. 30 minut potem lekkie krwawienie. Przed drugą dawką czyli około 17 mocne krwawienie, skrzepy dość spore. Wzięłam druga dawkę i wtedy był mocny ból, dreszcze, biegunka. Wciąż krwawiłam. Po trzeciej dawce mi przeszło, bolu nie było, tylko dreszcze i biegunka. Wzięłam czwartą dawkę i znow nic więc zrezygnowałam z piątej. Można wziąć piątą bo tak zalecają ale nie mogłam znieść tego smaku, prawie wymiotowałam. Byłam w 6 tygodniu według miesiączki, nie byłam wcześniej u lekarza sprawdzać, który to tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam pierwsza dawkę o 14 i od zużycia minęło 10 minut gdy zaczął boleć mnie brzuch. 30 minut potem lekkie krwawienie. Przed drugą dawką czyli około 17 mocne krwawienie, skrzepy dość spore. Wzięłam druga dawkę i wtedy był mocny ból, dreszcze, biegunka. Wciąż krwawiłam. Po trzeciej dawce mi przeszło, bolu nie było, tylko dreszcze i biegunka. Wzięłam czwartą dawkę i znow nic więc zrezygnowałam z piątej. Można wziąć piątą bo tak zalecają ale nie mogłam znieść tego smaku, prawie wymiotowałam. Byłam w 6 tygodniu według miesiączki, nie byłam wcześniej u lekarza sprawdzać, który to tydzień.


Ale. Jak przeszło już krwawienie po 4 dawce to jak się udało? Skąd pani wie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam 4 dawki Art, na drugi dzień jedną dawkę. Już jestem po


Zawsze się bierze 3 x po 4 tabletki w odstępie trzech godzin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zawsze się bierze 3 x po 4 tabletki w odstępie trzech godzin


Edyta powiedz jak ty to. Przeszłas jak ci się udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Edyta powiedz jak ty to. Przeszłas jak ci się udało.


Boję się że mi się nie uda. Czytam te fora i piszą że się nie udało. Ze później dziecko chore. Eh nie wiem co robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boję się że mi się nie uda. Czytam te fora i piszą że się nie udało. Ze później dziecko chore. Eh nie wiem co robić


Jest ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boję się że mi się nie uda. Czytam te fora i piszą że się nie udało. Ze później dziecko chore. Eh nie wiem co robić


Szczerze, na szczęście nie musiałam tego się podejmować. Ja się zajmuję sprzedażą. Ale współpracuje z ginekologiem i wiem, co, jak, gdzie i kiedy należy robić. Chcesz być pewna na 98% ? Cytotec + Mifepristone za to ręczę głową że się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szczerze, na szczęście nie musiałam tego się podejmować. Ja się zajmuję sprzedażą. Ale współpracuje z ginekologiem i wiem, co, jak, gdzie i kiedy należy robić. Chcesz być pewna na 98% ? Cytotec + Mifepristone za to ręczę głową że się uda.


Ja mam 20 tabletek arthrotecu zakupione w aptece czy to wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szczerze, na szczęście nie musiałam tego się podejmować. Ja się zajmuję sprzedażą. Ale współpracuje z ginekologiem i wiem, co, jak, gdzie i kiedy należy robić. Chcesz być pewna na 98% ? Cytotec + Mifepristone za to ręczę głową że się uda.


To opowiedz mi Edyta jeśli ja mam te 20 tabletek to co jeszcze potrzebuje by się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jakie masz tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak Arthrotec. Okej od początku w takim razie. Który tydzień leci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakie masz tabletki?


Edyta mam 20 tabletek arthrotecu kupiłam w aptece ledwo mi się udało załatwić receptę na kogoś innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Edyta mam 20 tabletek arthrotecu kupiłam w aptece ledwo mi się udało załatwić receptę na kogoś innego.


Z ostatniej miesiączki która miałam 7 kwietnia wychodzi ponad 6 tydzień ale według lekarza jest to 5 tydzień bo do owulacji doszli między 25 a 30 kwietnia więc to jest bardzo wcześnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z ostatniej miesiączki która miałam 7 kwietnia wychodzi ponad 6 tydzień ale według lekarza jest to 5 tydzień bo do owulacji doszli między 25 a 30 kwietnia więc to jest bardzo wcześnie.


Czyli od zapłodnienia jakieś ponad 3 tygodnie jestem w ciąży mówiąc tak inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z ostatniej miesiączki która miałam 7 kwietnia wychodzi ponad 6 tydzień ale według lekarza jest to 5 tydzień bo do owulacji doszli między 25 a 30 kwietnia więc to jest bardzo wcześnie.


Weź Arthrotec jak najszybciej, 4 tabletki w odstępie 3 godzin tak aby 12 razem wyszło. Miej kogoś przy sobie podczas kuracji aby Cię wspierał. Kup sobie zapas podpasek. I zrób to. Jeżeli się nie uda jest czas na to żeby poźniej wziąć pewny zestaw. Teraz może się udać a może się nie udać. Próbować trzeba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weź Arthrotec jak najszybciej, 4 tabletki w odstępie 3 godzin tak aby 12 razem wyszło. Miej kogoś przy sobie podczas kuracji aby Cię wspierał. Kup sobie zapas podpasek. I zrób to. Jeżeli się nie uda jest czas na to żeby poźniej wziąć pewny zestaw. Teraz może się udać a może się nie udać. Próbować trzeba.


Właśnie nie ma kto że mną być. Mogę zacząć o 19 jak wrócę z pracy a o 22 chłopak wraca z pracy ale on nie może wiedzieć że chce to zrobić. A proszę mi powiedzieć skąd  będę wiedziała że to działa? Czytałam że dziewczyna się nie udaje że nic nie czują że nie mają krwawien.boje się że tylko sobie zaszkodze.za dużo się tego naczytalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weź Arthrotec jak najszybciej, 4 tabletki w odstępie 3 godzin tak aby 12 razem wyszło. Miej kogoś przy sobie podczas kuracji aby Cię wspierał. Kup sobie zapas podpasek. I zrób to. Jeżeli się nie uda jest czas na to żeby poźniej wziąć pewny zestaw. Teraz może się udać a może się nie udać. Próbować trzeba.


4 tabletki wsadzić między usta a policzek rdzeń wypluwac jak się rozpuści trzymać jak najdłużej w ustach i czekać tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A więc jeśli nie szkoda kasy, i faktycznie chcesz być pewna musiałabyś wziąć to: zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
U mnie Cytotec + Mifepristone + wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą to koszt 355zł ale wtedy strachu nie ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do samego Arthrotecku to pod język! reszta się zgadza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z ostatniej miesiączki która miałam 7 kwietnia wychodzi ponad 6 tydzień ale według lekarza jest to 5 tydzień bo do owulacji doszli między 25 a 30 kwietnia więc to jest bardzo wcześnie.


Proszę spróbować. Jeżeli się nie uda to zamówić inne tabletki. Ja też się okropnie bałam, wiem co czujesz... Na dodatek byłam sama w domu z dzieckiem. Ale jakoś przeżyłam i się udało. Nie było tak strasznie. Jeżeli się nie uda to wtedy próbować z innymi za tydzień. Ja niewiele się zastanawiałam, gdy już miałam wzięłam od razu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co do samego Arthrotecku to pod język! reszta się zgadza.


A czym to się różni od brania samego arthrotecu to ma inne działanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę spróbować. Jeżeli się nie uda to zamówić inne tabletki. Ja też się okropnie bałam, wiem co czujesz... Na dodatek byłam sama w domu z dzieckiem. Ale jakoś przeżyłam i się udało. Nie było tak strasznie. Jeżeli się nie uda to wtedy próbować z innymi za tydzień. Ja niewiele się zastanawiałam, gdy już miałam wzięłam od razu


A co brałas i jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tabletki wsadzić między usta a policzek rdzeń wypluwac jak się rozpuści trzymać jak najdłużej w ustach i czekać tak?



Możesz śmiało pisać tutaj, bo wiem, że pisanie pomaga chociaz trochę. Będę odpisywać  :Smile:  też byłam sama z tym bo mój partner zagranicą

----------


## XxxxWE

> A co brałas i jak?


Art, na początku już odpisywałam pani co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Art, na początku już odpisywałam pani co i jak


I art wystarczył tylko? Nic nie musiała pani brać więcej

----------


## XxxxWE

> Właśnie nie ma kto że mną być. Mogę zacząć o 19 jak wrócę z pracy a o 22 chłopak wraca z pracy ale on nie może wiedzieć że chce to zrobić. A proszę mi powiedzieć skąd  będę wiedziała że to działa? Czytałam że dziewczyna się nie udaje że nic nie czują że nie mają krwawien.boje się że tylko sobie zaszkodze.za dużo się tego naczytalam


To może się zorientować co się dzieje. Chyba, ze można zgonić na chorobę. Ja miałam okropna biegunkę przy tym, ból brzucha... Można powiedzieć, że jakaś grypa żołądkowa w sumie

----------


## XxxxWE

> I art wystarczył tylko? Nic nie musiała pani brać więcej


Tak, tylko cztery dawki. Już praktycznie po drugiej chyba było po wszystkim bo brzuch już przestał boleć, a po pierwszej leciały skrzepy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czym to się różni od brania samego arthrotecu to ma inne działanie?


Działanie jest takie samo, sposób brania też. Ale Cytotec rozpuszcza się w pełni i wiesz że nie wyplujesz końcówki Misoprostolu z rdzeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, tylko cztery dawki. Już praktycznie po drugiej chyba było po wszystkim bo brzuch już przestał boleć, a po pierwszej leciały skrzepy


A w którym tygodniu byłas?

----------


## XxxxWE

> A w którym tygodniu byłas?


Według miesiączki 6 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Według miesiączki 6 tydzień


Mam 20 tabletek. Lekarz według usg powiedział 5 tydzień od miesiączki ponad 6 bo owulacja mi się opóźnila i mam za miesiąc dopiero przyjść do niego na kontrolę bo będzie mówi widać więcej. Teraz widać pęcherzyk ciążowy i lekko niewyraźne w środku pęcherzyk płodowy.ale mało go widać. Bardzo się boję. Boję się że się nie uda. Boję się że wezmę to i tylko uszkodze tym plod a i tak nic to nie da. A brać tyle tych tabletek to też przecież można się wykończyć.

----------


## XxxxWE

> Mam 20 tabletek. Lekarz według usg powiedział 5 tydzień od miesiączki ponad 6 bo owulacja mi się opóźnila i mam za miesiąc dopiero przyjść do niego na kontrolę bo będzie mówi widać więcej. Teraz widać pęcherzyk ciążowy i lekko niewyraźne w środku pęcherzyk płodowy.ale mało go widać. Bardzo się boję. Boję się że się nie uda. Boję się że wezmę to i tylko uszkodze tym plod a i tak nic to nie da. A brać tyle tych tabletek to też przecież można się wykończyć.



Tez się o to najbardziej bałam, że uszkodze płód i nic nie pomoże. Ale jednak się udało. Bałam się też, że może się coś stać podczas ale jednak wszystko było w porządku. Jeżeli się nie uda to trzeba za tydzień spróbować innych razem Mifepristone. Przetrząsnęłam cały Internet ale bałam się zamówić. Lekarz przepisał mi Art dla babci. Trzymam kciuki, że się uda... trzeba być dobrej myśli. Jak już wzielam to się uspokoiłam bo nie było odwrotu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A w którym tygodniu byłas?


A jeśli się nic nie wydarzy oprócz biegunki czy wymiotów bo to przecież przedawkowania to co wtedy mam robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przemyśl na spokojnie wszystko. Jeśli nie wyjdzie teraz, pomogę Tobie zrobić to do końca. Daj sobie czas, wiem że mi to łatwo pisać bo nie mam tego stresu, ale wiem co to jest, jak rozmawiam przez telefon z kliętkami opowiadają mi różne przeżycia. Wiem jedno, będzie dobrze! Niestety muszę jechać teraz na magazyn pomóc to wysłać, bo trochę się tego nazbierało. W końcu klięci nie mogą czekać. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tez się o to najbardziej bałam, że uszkodze płód i nic nie pomoże. Ale jednak się udało. Bałam się też, że może się coś stać podczas ale jednak wszystko było w porządku. Jeżeli się nie uda to trzeba za tydzień spróbować innych razem Mifepristone. Przetrząsnęłam cały Internet ale bałam się zamówić. Lekarz przepisał mi Art dla babci. Trzymam kciuki, że się uda... trzeba być dobrej myśli. Jak już wzielam to się uspokoiłam bo nie było odwrotu


Czyli miałaś spore krwawienie tak? I kiedy ustalo i kiedy poszłaś do ginekologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze raz na szybko apropos Mifepristone  :Smile:  zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html

----------


## XxxxWE

> Czyli miałaś spore krwawienie tak? I kiedy ustalo i kiedy poszłaś do ginekologa?



Mialam krwawienie spore ale tylko wtedy kiedy byłam w toalecie. Podpaski nie musiałam nawet zmienić. Gdy siedziałam poczułam tylko jak ze mnie coś wypada i złapałam na papier, a to skrzep grubości dwóch palców i długości palca. Potem znow kolejny ale grubszy i większy. Lekarz powiedział, że na początku ciąży nie musiałam wcale widzieć płodu bo niektórzy opisują jako małą kuleczkę. Ja krwawie do teraz, już mniej ale krwawie jak podczas miesiączki, a minął tydzień. Trzy lata temu mialam ciążę zatrzymana i musialam łyżeczkowanie mieć. Do ginekologa poszłam 6 dni po aby mirc pewność i w razie czego czas na drugą dawkę. Ale już nic nie zostało tylko trochę krwi w środku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam krwawienie spore ale tylko wtedy kiedy byłam w toalecie. Podpaski nie musiałam nawet zmienić. Gdy siedziałam poczułam tylko jak ze mnie coś wypada i złapałam na papier, a to skrzep grubości dwóch palców i długości palca. Potem znow kolejny ale grubszy i większy. Lekarz powiedział, że na początku ciąży nie musiałam wcale widzieć płodu bo niektórzy opisują jako małą kuleczkę. Ja krwawie do teraz, już mniej ale krwawie jak podczas miesiączki, a minął tydzień. Trzy lata temu mialam ciążę zatrzymana i musialam łyżeczkowanie mieć. Do ginekologa poszłam 6 dni po aby mirc pewność i w razie czego czas na drugą dawkę. Ale już nic nie zostało tylko trochę krwi w środku


Dziękuję. Sama. Nie wiem co mam robić.

----------


## XxxxWE

> Dziękuję. Sama. Nie wiem co mam robić.


Musisz to przemyśleć czy chcesz tego dziecka, ja byłam pewna, że nie chce i wiedziałam jak wygląda ciaza na początku bo gdybym pewnie później widziala serduszko na usg to nie zrobiłabym tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem po kuracji i proszę o porade czy jest ok. W pon pierwsza dawka o 14 pod język.ok 16 ból i lekkie krwawienie. O 17 kolejna dawka i ból okropny , taki jak przy porodzie . trzeciej dawki nie wziąłam bo naprawdę nie dałam rady płacząc z bólu. Krwawienie wciąż lekkie. Ok 19.30 krwotok. Lało się ze mnie potwornie. Wypadło kilka olbrzymich skrzepów wielkości pięści. Potem mniejsze skrzepy i ogromna ilość krwi. Po ok 23 krwawienie znacznie się zmniejszyło i było takie jak na okres. Wczoraj lało się trochę mniej, dzisiaj jak przy okresie krew plus skrzepy i lekkie skurcze przy tym. Czy wg was udało się. Jutro mam wizytę i nie wiem na co się nastawić. To był 10 tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem po kuracji i proszę o porade czy jest ok. W pon pierwsza dawka o 14 pod język.ok 16 ból i lekkie krwawienie. O 17 kolejna dawka i ból okropny , taki jak przy porodzie . trzeciej dawki nie wziąłam bo naprawdę nie dałam rady płacząc z bólu. Krwawienie wciąż lekkie. Ok 19.30 krwotok. Lało się ze mnie potwornie. Wypadło kilka olbrzymich skrzepów wielkości pięści. Potem mniejsze skrzepy i ogromna ilość krwi. Po ok 23 krwawienie znacznie się zmniejszyło i było takie jak na okres. Wczoraj lało się trochę mniej, dzisiaj jak przy okresie krew plus skrzepy i lekkie skurcze przy tym. Czy wg was udało się. Jutro mam wizytę i nie wiem na co się nastawić. To był 10 tc


A co brałas? I jak? Myślę że się udało. Krwawienie jeśli nie ustaje pewnie świadczy o tym że poraniasz cały czas bo to długo trwa. Nawet do 3 tygodni gorzej gdyby noc się nie działo. Ja mam dymelat spróbować czy nie spróbować. Boję się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musisz to przemyśleć czy chcesz tego dziecka, ja byłam pewna, że nie chce i wiedziałam jak wygląda ciaza na początku bo gdybym pewnie później widziala serduszko na usg to nie zrobiłabym tego


A jeśli się nie uda to skąd mam wziąć następne tabletki. Wszędzie piszą o oszusta h a 400 zł to bardzo dużo kasy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli się nie uda to skąd mam wziąć następne tabletki. Wszędzie piszą o oszusta h a 400 zł to bardzo dużo kasy.


Prosić o zdjęcia tabletek z karteczką i napisem wymyślonym jakimś. No i brać za pobraniem i otworzyć przed odebraniem i sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jeśli się nie uda to skąd mam wziąć następne tabletki. Wszędzie piszą o oszusta h a 400 zł to bardzo dużo kasy.


Jak otworzysz przed zapłaceniem i zobaczysz że to faktycznie jest to, co było na zdjęciach, wtedy zapłać. Inaczej nie bierz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co brałas? I jak? Myślę że się udało. Krwawienie jeśli nie ustaje pewnie świadczy o tym że poraniasz cały czas bo to długo trwa. Nawet do 3 tygodni gorzej gdyby noc się nie działo. Ja mam dymelat spróbować czy nie spróbować. Boję się.


Arthrotec 2 dawki po 4 tabletki pod język.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co z tego że za pobraniem weźmiesz. Jak teraz blistry podrabiają a do środka i tak wsadzają witaminy.. wszystkie te ogłoszenia na oglaszamy24 itp to są oszuści strony wszystkie też fejki wystarczy wejść na którąś ze stron np 9tygodni.pl i tam jest adres niby i jak sprawdzisz w internecie to nawet takie coś nie istnieje ani pseudo organizacje o których piszą na tych stronach ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec 2 dawki po 4 tabletki pod język.


A czemu brałas tylko 2 dawki jak mówią. O 3 przynajmniej albo 4rech nawet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co z tego że za pobraniem weźmiesz. Jak teraz blistry podrabiają a do środka i tak wsadzają witaminy.. wszystkie te ogłoszenia na oglaszamy24 itp to są oszuści strony wszystkie też fejki wystarczy wejść na którąś ze stron np 9tygodni.pl i tam jest adres niby i jak sprawdzisz w internecie to nawet takie coś nie istnieje ani pseudo organizacje o których piszą na tych stronach ..


Czy ktoś ma zaufania stronę gdzie można zamówić

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Wzięłam o 12 4x arthotec pod język strasznie zaczElo mnie piec i po ok 15 min się rozpuściły w instrukcji było napisane żeby 30min trZymac i te twarde wyjąć . RoZpuscilo się i twarde było ale nie wiem czy to do końca to czy moze jeszcze to tabletka :/ minęły 2h zaczyna być mi nie dobrze i zimno. Czy to wszystko normalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś ma zaufania stronę gdzie można zamówić


Ja zamawialam kiedyś z poronne.pl ale na e ma już tej strony :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam o 12 4x arthotec pod język strasznie zaczElo mnie piec i po ok 15 min się rozpuściły w instrukcji było napisane żeby 30min trZymac i te twarde wyjąć . RoZpuscilo się i twarde było ale nie wiem czy to do końca to czy moze jeszcze to tabletka :/ minęły 2h zaczyna być mi nie dobrze i zimno. Czy to wszystko normalne


Myślę że to tak się zaczyna. Najważniejsze żeby wystąpiło krwawienie. Ja też chcę dzisiaj zażyć po pracy ale bałam się. Pisz cały czas jak przebiega u ciebie

----------


## XxxxxWiola

> Myślę że to tak się zaczyna. Najważniejsze żeby wystąpiło krwawienie. Ja też chcę dzisiaj zażyć po pracy ale bałam się. Pisz cały czas jak przebiega u ciebie


Oki ja nie wiem czy to bardziej że strachu czy jak..  jestem w 9tyg jak cos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oki ja nie wiem czy to bardziej że strachu czy jak..  jestem w 9tyg jak cos


No więc pisz co się dzieje u ciebie. Chcę wiedzieć bo też chcę to zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oki ja nie wiem czy to bardziej że strachu czy jak..  jestem w 9tyg jak cos


I jak się czujesz? 9 tydzień to dobry moment.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No więc pisz co się dzieje u ciebie. Chcę wiedzieć bo też chcę to zrobić.


Wiola wszystko ok?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Leżę narazie bez zmian za 20min kolejna dawka ale na samą myśl jest mi nie dobrze -_- zjadłam teraz serek i paczka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Leżę narazie bez zmian za 20min kolejna dawka ale na samą myśl jest mi nie dobrze -_- zjadłam teraz serek i paczka


Żadnych skurczy? Ok to odpoczywaj. I pisz co i jak

----------


## XxxxxWiola

No właśnie żadnych . . Także się denerwuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie żadnych . . Także się denerwuje


Wiesz to może. Cię ruszyć po 2 dawce dopiero jak mówili. To że jest niedobrze to dlatego że bierze się tyle. Naraz tabletek. I to jest normalne. Bo przedawkuje się i to jest skutek uboczny. Poczekamy jeszcze. Jestem z tobą ja o 19 zaczynam po pracy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz to może. Cię ruszyć po 2 dawce dopiero jak mówili. To że jest niedobrze to dlatego że bierze się tyle. Naraz tabletek. I to jest normalne. Bo przedawkuje się i to jest skutek uboczny. Poczekamy jeszcze. Jestem z tobą ja o 19 zaczynam po pracy


Niektórzy czytałam biorą kąpiel inni skacza bo chcą bardziej przyspieszyć działanie tabletek. Najważniejsze to żeby wystąpily skurcze.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Dostałam biegunkę. Biorę 2 dawkę i się kładę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałam biegunkę. Biorę 2 dawkę i się kładę


Dobrze. Jak coś to pisz.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Teraz coś długo się rozpuszczają :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Teraz coś długo się rozpuszczają :/


Nie przyjemny proces rozpuszczania.czytalam na stronach że pół godziny im dłużej tym lepiej pod językiem. Ale. Rdzeń wypluwasz?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłam ale tabletki cieKo się rozpuszczały wyjęłam pozostałości z pod języka i po małych 'porcjach' to wyglądało jak woda z mąką , wsadziłam do ust mieszkałam z wodą i lykalam. Teraz jest mi ostro nie dobrze 
.. ale nadal bez skurczy

----------


## XxxxxWiola

> Nie przyjemny proces rozpuszczania.czytalam na stronach że pół godziny im dłużej tym lepiej pod językiem. Ale. Rdzeń wypluwasz?


Zostawiłam te twarde części tabletki prZy pierwszej i drugiej dawce ale co to jest to ja nie jestem pewna :/ wygląda jak mała tabletka ale też się powoli rozpusXza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostawiłam te twarde części tabletki prZy pierwszej i drugiej dawce ale co to jest to ja nie jestem pewna :/ wygląda jak mała tabletka ale też się powoli rozpusXza


To jest to co zostaje ta mała. Tableteczka to przeciwbólowa ona piecze i jej się nie powinno polykac bo osłabia skorcze tylko z wierzchu musi ci się rozpuścić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest to co zostaje ta mała. Tableteczka to przeciwbólowa ona piecze i jej się nie powinno polykac bo osłabia skorcze tylko z wierzchu musi ci się rozpuścić.


Czyli polknelas te tableteczki małe one są ostre i pieka? I co nic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To jest to co zostaje ta mała. Tableteczka to przeciwbólowa ona piecze i jej się nie powinno polykac bo osłabia skorcze tylko z wierzchu musi ci się rozpuścić.


I jak się czujesz? Dzieje się coś.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Nie nie połknęłam . Dalej niby nic leciutkie skurcze w podbrzuszu jak przy okresie i biegunka w dalszym ciągu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie nie połknęłam . Dalej niby nic leciutkie skurcze w podbrzuszu jak przy okresie i biegunka w dalszym ciągu.


Czyli coś się zaczyna dziać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie nie połknęłam . Dalej niby nic leciutkie skurcze w podbrzuszu jak przy okresie i biegunka w dalszym ciągu.


Ale. Masz. Potwierdzona ciążę usg?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Niby coś :/ tak to pisza w internecie że powinnam dostać ostrych skurczy i krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie nie połknęłam . Dalej niby nic leciutkie skurcze w podbrzuszu jak przy okresie i biegunka w dalszym ciągu.


A ten arthrotec to skąd miałaś.? Kupiłaś w aptece czy od. Kogoś na internecie.? Cały czas zastanawiam się jak ci pójdzie i trzymam kciuki razem z toba

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Tak. Mam potwierdzenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby coś :/ tak to pisza w internecie że powinnam dostać ostrych skurczy i krwawienie


Wiola w internecie piszą różne rzeczy. Można się przerazic. Na każdą działa inaczej. Masz jeszcze 3 dawkę.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Arthotec mam od dziewczyny która zamawiała z WOW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthotec mam od dziewczyny która zamawiała z WOW.


A ile masz zamiar zarzyc tych tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthotec mam od dziewczyny która zamawiała z WOW.



Nasilają się coś te skurcze? A jesteś sama czy z kimś?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

O 18 3 dawke wezmę .niby coś pobolewa ale nie jest to ból który opisują  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 18 3 dawke wezmę .niby coś pobolewa ale nie jest to ból który opisują


Ja się naczytalam. Ze ludzie umierają wykrwawiaja się masakra. Aż się bałam.najgorzej boję się że nie pomoże i co wtedy robić? Ale jest jeszxze szansa działa to z opóźnieniem niektóre pisały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co z tego że za pobraniem weźmiesz. Jak teraz blistry podrabiają a do środka i tak wsadzają witaminy.. wszystkie te ogłoszenia na oglaszamy24 itp to są oszuści strony wszystkie też fejki wystarczy wejść na którąś ze stron np 9tygodni.pl i tam jest adres niby i jak sprawdzisz w internecie to nawet takie coś nie istnieje ani pseudo organizacje o których piszą na tych stronach ..


Bzdura, tak można wszystkich do jednego worka wsadzać. Ja kupiłam właśnie od takiej osoby, dostałam zdjęcia, paczke za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Odebrałam mifepristona z cytotekiem i wszystko gra. Przez takie wpisy jak twoje krzywdzisz dziewczyny. Przeczesałam internet i nie powiem że nie ma oszustów. Ale można takich wyłapać na pierwszy rzut oka. Widać że piszą że mają Ru-486 a zdjęcia samego arthrotecku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bzdura, tak można wszystkich do jednego worka wsadzać. Ja kupiłam właśnie od takiej osoby, dostałam zdjęcia, paczke za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Odebrałam mifepristona z cytotekiem i wszystko gra. Przez takie wpisy jak twoje krzywdzisz dziewczyny. Przeczesałam internet i nie powiem że nie ma oszustów. Ale można takich wyłapać na pierwszy rzut oka. Widać że piszą że mają Ru-486 a zdjęcia samego arthrotecku.


A gdzie kupić sam ru 486?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O 18 3 dawke wezmę .niby coś pobolewa ale nie jest to ból który opisują


I jak coś bardziej boli?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Poszłam z psem na spacer bo już się denerwowałam i zaczal mnie bardziej boleć trochę brzuch i siedzę na kiblu i nawet nawet te skurcze.. ale żadnego krwawienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie kupić sam ru 486?


 Zamówiłam ze strony 9tygodni.pl i za pobranidm i przyszło mi zupełnie co innego niż na zdjęciu .. a RU 486 to był paracetamol ...

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Zaczyna kurewskie boleć zdechnę zaraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poszłam z psem na spacer bo już się denerwowałam i zaczal mnie bardziej boleć trochę brzuch i siedzę na kiblu i nawet nawet te skurcze.. ale żadnego krwawienia


Ale. Są skurcze to najważniejsze. Muszą być skurcze

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Chyba to są skurcze zaraz umrę ja pierdole. Wzięłam paracetamol właśnie i cały czas pije wodę i coś przegryzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie kupić sam ru 486?


Z tego co widziałam nikt samego ru486 nie sprzedaje. Po za tym ru486 to jest mifepristone jak wszystkie inne pod innymi nazwami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczyna kurewskie boleć zdechnę zaraz


To dobrze. O to ci chodziło właśnie żeby bolało. Może zacznie się krwawienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba to są skurcze zaraz umrę ja pierdole. Wzięłam paracetamol właśnie i cały czas pije wodę i coś przegryzam


A po co bierzesz paracetamol jeszcze?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Paracetamol jest przeciwbólowy po to..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=XxxxxWiola;181237]Paracetamol jest przeciwbólowy po to..[/QUOTE

No racja. I jak się. Czujesz? Da się przeżyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam ze strony 9tygodni.pl i za pobranidm i przyszło mi zupełnie co innego niż na zdjęciu .. a RU 486 to był paracetamol ...


U nich płaci się przy odbiorze czy przed wysyłką?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paracetamol jest przeciwbólowy po to..


Przepraszam że tak pisze ale chciałabym wiedzieć jak to działa bo sama chce to zażyć

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Zdycham..........

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdycham..........


A krwawienie jest jakieś? Pokazało się coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdycham..........


Żyjesz? Opisz co się dzieje?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Nie ma krwawienia. Biegunka i okropny ból .. nigdy w życiu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma krwawienia. Biegunka i okropny ból .. nigdy w życiu..


To dostaniesz krwawienia niedługo najpierw są skurcze straszny ból i będzie krwawienie. Nie ma opcji.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Weszłam na chwilę do wanny trochę w 1% pomogło.. znów kibel i zaraz się kładę ;(((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie ma krwawienia. Biegunka i okropny ból .. nigdy w życiu..


O 18 masz kolejna dawkę myślę że już będzie krwawienie. Aż sama się boję to wziąć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Weszłam na chwilę do wanny trochę w 1% pomogło.. znów kibel i zaraz się kładę ;(((


Mówią że okłady gorące termofor pomaga np i wanna że może puści i pójdzie krwawienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam nadzieję że Ci się uda. I że będzie wszystko dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiola i jak się czujesz?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Leżę teraz nieruchoma od 20 min ból ustał jestem śpiąca boje się brać kolejną dawkę ale dalej nix

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Leżę teraz nieruchoma od 20 min ból ustał jestem śpiąca boje się brać kolejną dawkę ale dalej nix


Jak zaczęłaś musisz wciąż kolejna dawkę nie można przerywać może się ruszy w końcu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak zaczęłaś musisz wciąż kolejna dawkę nie można przerywać może się ruszy w końcu.


I jak? Żyjesz?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

No właśnie normalnie :/ zjadłam obiad pale papierosa i kolejną dawkę wezme :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie normalnie :/ zjadłam obiad pale papierosa i kolejną dawkę wezme :/


No to nie wiem czemu tak się dzieje. Ze nic się takiego nie dzieje ale. Może ta 3 dawka. Ruszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie normalnie :/ zjadłam obiad pale papierosa i kolejną dawkę wezme :/


I co? Udało się coś. Dostalas krwawienia.?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Krwawienia dalej nie dostałam .. jestem po 3 dawce ale w trakcie zaczelam strasznie wymiotować ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No właśnie normalnie :/ zjadłam obiad pale papierosa i kolejną dawkę wezme :/


Do końca i czekać... czasem to i 3 dni trwa. Więc spokojnie

----------


## XxxxxWiola

> Do końca i czekać... czasem to i 3 dni trwa. Więc spokojnie


A to że zwymiotowałam pod koniec to nic się nie stanie :/ ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134

----------


## XxxxxWiola

I znów biegunka..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I znów biegunka..


Edyta zdarzało się. Tak że 3 serię i tylko skurcze wymioty i biegunka jak u woli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I znów biegunka..


Ciekawa jestem jak to ci się potoczy. Śledzę cały czas i pisze na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I znów biegunka..


A skurcze ustaly już?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I znów biegunka..


Wiola napisz jak się czujesz?

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Właśnie leżąc spokojnie bez żadnego bólu zaczęła leciec mi krew . Jak myślicie to to czy to jeszcze nic nie znaczy :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie leżąc spokojnie bez żadnego bólu zaczęła leciec mi krew . Jak myślicie to to czy to jeszcze nic nie znaczy :/


Jak zaczęła lecieć krew to bardzo dobrze. Oby leciała. Tzn ze zaczęło działać. Skurcze były podraznily tam wszystko więc może to. Się. Rozkręci. Edyta pisała. Do 3 dni wiec musisz czekać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wymioty naturalna rzecz. A to że wymiotujesz? No przecież tabletek nie połykasz  :Smile:  Nie przejmuj się. Czasu potrzeba

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Wyleciał ze mnie mały skrzep

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze mały apel do wszystkich. Dziewczyny bierzcie tabletkę która jest specjalnie do tego stworzona. Składnikiem czynnym jest Mifepristone, to powoduje najpierw odbicie się wszystkiego od ścianek. Pływa luzem, i dopiero na wyrzut  brać Misoprostol. To jest metoda która została oficjalnie zatwierdzona. 24 godziny przed bierze się Mifepristone a poźniej normalnie całą kurację wyrzutową Misoprostolem. Z tym że jako Misoprostol lepiej stosować Cytocec bo nie trzeba nic wypluwać , ani czekać kiedy wypluć, ani nic nie szczypie. Cały się ładnie rozpuszcza wchłaniając się lepiej niż Arthrotec w przypadku wyplucia części z Diklofenakiem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyleciał ze mnie mały skrzep


Dobrze się dzieje  :Smile:  oby tak dalej.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Kiedy mogę być pewna 100% prócz wizyty u lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kiedy mogę być pewna 100% prócz wizyty u lekarza


Robisz badanie beta hcg dwukrotnie w odstępie 48 h. Jeśli wartość spada to ciąża przerwana

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Krew delikatnie leci a jak siadam na ""kiblu to leci mocno i kolejny skrzep

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jeszcze mały apel do wszystkich. Dziewczyny bierzcie tabletkę która jest specjalnie do tego stworzona. Składnikiem czynnym jest Mifepristone, to powoduje najpierw odbicie się wszystkiego od ścianek. Pływa luzem, i dopiero na wyrzut  brać Misoprostol. To jest metoda która została oficjalnie zatwierdzona. 24 godziny przed bierze się Mifepristone a poźniej normalnie całą kurację wyrzutową Misoprostolem. Z tym że jako Misoprostol lepiej stosować Cytocec bo nie trzeba nic wypluwać , ani czekać kiedy wypluć, ani nic nie szczypie. Cały się ładnie rozpuszcza wchłaniając się lepiej niż Arthrotec w przypadku wyplucia części z Diklofenakiem. Pozdrawiam


Po ile ty masz ten zestaw z Mifepristone?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po ile ty masz ten zestaw z Mifepristone?


355 zł wraz z przesyłką gdzie otwierasz sprawdzasz i dopiero po sprawdzeniu płacisz. Cytotec + Mifepristone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł. Arthrotec + Mifepristone 310 zł. Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Dostajesz paczkę do ręki, otwierasz ją, sprawdzasz na końcu płacisz. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii, nic luzem w woreczku nie wysyłam.
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.
Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-p oronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologi czna.html
I tu fajna fota Mifepristone: zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 355 zł wraz z przesyłką gdzie otwierasz sprawdzasz i dopiero po sprawdzeniu płacisz. Cytotec + Mifepristone


Ile tego cytotecu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedaje po 12 sztuk

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Dalej leze i beZ zmian teraz byłam w laziencw i wyleciał ze mnie skrZep z białymi włóknami  czy to moze to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedaje po 12 sztuk


A po co tyle, skoro do kuracji z Mifepristone wystarczy cztery ? To co, jednak nie jest oryginalne to mife? Coś w tym jest skoro ludzie piszą że oszukujesz. Pewnie blistry zmazane i nadrukowane, widziałam już takie. Swoją drogą, nie boisz się że pewnego pięknego ranka wpadnie ci policja na chatę? Możesz spać spokojnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny ja długo się zastanawiałam czy wziąć czytałam pisałam nawet do wioli jak pisała ale się nie zdecyduje. Już kiedyś to zrobiłam bo spanikowalam i żałuję. Nie mam 15 lat dam radę. Uświadomiłam sobie ze to. Jest cud. Ale jestem za wolnym wyborem. I trzymam kciuki wiolu za ciebie i. Dziękuję za wsparcie. I za odpisywanie.

----------


## XxxxWE

> Krew delikatnie leci a jak siadam na ""kiblu to leci mocno i kolejny skrzep


Miałam identycznie i już jestem po  :Smile:  tzn ból i krwawienie miałam po pierwszej dawce, praktycznie od razu. Ale tylko na kibelku leciała krew i dwa duże skrzepy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dziewczyny ja długo się zastanawiałam czy wziąć czytałam pisałam nawet do wioli jak pisała ale się nie zdecyduje. Już kiedyś to zrobiłam bo spanikowalam i żałuję. Nie mam 15 lat dam radę. Uświadomiłam sobie ze to. Jest cud. Ale jestem za wolnym wyborem. I trzymam kciuki wiolu za ciebie i. Dziękuję za wsparcie. I za odpisywanie.



Aha no to fajnie masz

----------


## XxxxWE

> Dalej leze i beZ zmian teraz byłam w laziencw i wyleciał ze mnie skrZep z białymi włóknami  czy to moze to?



Tak to najpewniej to. Za jakis czas brzuch powinien przestać boleć  :Smile:  raczej już po wszystkim. Mi wyleciały dwa skrzepy i to już było to w 6tyg.

----------


## Aga M

> Czy ktoś ma zaufania stronę gdzie można zamówić


Tak zamów zestaw z WHW, ja niedaw o zamówiłam i czekałam 6 dni. Wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem a koszt to 75€ I cały czas kontakt mailowy. I tak apropo Art u mnie nie zadziałał wogole pomimo 2 prób

----------


## Magdabogdan3

Witam, wczoraj zamówiłam cała paczkę tj.20 sztuk arthrotecu z możliwością otwarcia przesyłki przed odbiorem. Ciągle biłam się z myślami czy brać te tabletki. Nie byłam do tego do końca przekonana i nie jestem. Chce zrezygnować. Kiedy przyjdzie paczka i bedzie z nią wszystko ok będę chciała je odsprzedac. Wyślę z płatnością przy odbiorze i z możliwością sprawdzenia. Nie chce na tym zarobić, chce tylko pokryć zwrot kosztów. Zainteresowane osoby mogą skontaktowac się przez mail magda.bogdan3@wp.pl
Radzę Wam zastanówcie się 3 razy, mną targają ciagle sprzeczne emocje dlatego chce zrezygnować. Musicie być pewne tej decyzji. Trzymajcie sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po co tyle, skoro do kuracji z Mifepristone wystarczy cztery ? To co, jednak nie jest oryginalne to mife? Coś w tym jest skoro ludzie piszą że oszukujesz. Pewnie blistry zmazane i nadrukowane, widziałam już takie. Swoją drogą, nie boisz się że pewnego pięknego ranka wpadnie ci policja na chatę? Możesz spać spokojnie?


Wiesz zobacz sobie to zdjęcie jak już widziałaś takie blistry.  :Smile:  zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html jest w bardzo dobrej jakości. Sprzedaje po 12 bo to jest pewnik. Myslisz że jak sprzedaje po kilkanaście zestawów dziennie i jak miałabym być oszustką, to takie piekło na forach bym miała że nie dałabym rady odpisywać na to. Jestem w pełni transparętna, bardzo ciężko pracowałam na to aby mieć dojście do Mifepristone i Cytotecku. "Wiele osób trzeba poznać." Jeśli nie poznałaś mojego towaru nie oczerniaj. Każdy tu może pisać na każdego co chce. Pomyśl o tym. Nikt mi nie odpisał nigdy w jaki sposób oszukałam. Prześledź sobie, żadnej odpowiedzi nie znajdziesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i możesz je ładnie powiekszyć jest w dużej rozdzielczości  :Smile:

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Teraz już jestem prawie pewna. Będąc teraz w WC wypadło coś ze mnie az poczułam i było to dość spore wielkości dłoni i wyglądało jak.. filet z kurczaka tylko cały we krwi o jak wątróbka..

----------


## XxxxWE

> Teraz już jestem prawie pewna. Będąc teraz w WC wypadło coś ze mnie az poczułam i było to dość spore wielkości dłoni i wyglądało jak.. filet z kurczaka tylko cały we krwi o jak wątróbka..



No to po wszystkim. Nie musisz brać dalszych dawek. Teraz tylko za parę dni wizyta u ginekologa. Jak się czujesz psychicznie?

----------


## XxxxWE

> Teraz już jestem prawie pewna. Będąc teraz w WC wypadło coś ze mnie az poczułam i było to dość spore wielkości dłoni i wyglądało jak.. filet z kurczaka tylko cały we krwi o jak wątróbka..


Że mnie właśnie takie skrzepy wypadły dwa ale mniejsze i już jestem po wizycie i jest w porządku.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Psychicznie czuje się normalmie  :Smile:  tylko brzuchnie pobolewa i czuję się jakbym była głodna cały czas a duZo zjadlam

----------


## XxxxWE

> Psychicznie czuje się normalmie  tylko brzuchnie pobolewa i czuję się jakbym była głodna cały czas a duZo zjadlam


Jezu miałam podobnie, jadłam żelki i lody, kanapki. I wtedy wiedziałam, że jest po wszystkim bo wcześniej nie mogłam patrzeć na jedzenie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Dostajesz paczkę do ręki, otwierasz ją, sprawdzasz na końcu płacisz. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii, nic luzem w woreczku nie wysyłam.
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.
Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-p oronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologi czna.html
A tu fajna fota Mifepristone: zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Edyta to OSZUSTKA
Zamowilam u niej tabletki 3 tygodnie temu i do dzis nic nie otrzymałam.
Odaj mi moje 400zł zlodziejko i oszustko
takimi numerami posluguje sie oszustka 533141847 oraz 794378063

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie ta Edyta rowniez Oszukala na 350zł. Ona sama sobie pisze opinie i naciaga ludzi . Dziewczyny uwazajcie na tą Edyte a w szczegolnosci na te numery 533141847 oraz 794378063 i nie dajcie sie jej oszukac.
Przestan zlodziejko oszukiwac biednych ludzi !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc  wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem po kuracji i proszę o porade czy jest ok. W pon pierwsza dawka o 14 pod język.ok 16 ból i lekkie krwawienie. O 17 kolejna dawka i ból okropny , taki jak przy porodzie . trzeciej dawki nie wziąłam bo naprawdę nie dałam rady płacząc z bólu. Krwawienie wciąż lekkie. Ok 19.30 krwotok. Lało się ze mnie potwornie. Wypadło kilka olbrzymich skrzepów wielkości pięści. Potem mniejsze skrzepy i ogromna ilość krwi. Po ok 23 krwawienie znacznie się zmniejszyło i było takie jak na okres. Wczoraj lało się trochę mniej, dzisiaj jak przy okresie krew plus skrzepy i lekkie skurcze przy tym. Czy wg was udało się. Jutro mam wizytę i nie wiem na co się nastawić. To był 10 tc


Byłam na wizycie i macica pusta. U mnie wystarczyły dwie dawki. Dostałam skierowanie na łyżeczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Edyta to OSZUSTKA
> Zamowilam u niej tabletki 3 tygodnie temu i do dzis nic nie otrzymałam.
> Odaj mi moje 400zł zlodziejko i oszustko
> takimi numerami posluguje sie oszustka 533141847 oraz 794378063


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie ta Edyta rowniez Oszukala na 350zł. Ona sama sobie pisze opinie i naciaga ludzi . Dziewczyny uwazajcie na tą Edyte a w szczegolnosci na te numery 533141847 oraz 794378063 i nie dajcie sie jej oszukac.
> Przestan zlodziejko oszukiwac biednych ludzi !!!


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA ODPOWIEDŹ NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co wy chcecie od Edyty? Ja u niej zamawiałam i normalnie wszytsko dobrze było.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Hej odzywam się 2dni po zabiegu znów mam takie pytanie bo już nie leci mi krew czy to normalne że tak sZybkp to się zakpnczylo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej odzywam się 2dni po zabiegu znów mam takie pytanie bo już nie leci mi krew czy to normalne że tak sZybkp to się zakpnczylo


Ja tak miałam. Okazało że że miałam krwiaka i przez to się nie udało. Zrobiłam drugą kurację i poszło po drugiej dawce.

----------


## XxxxxWiola

Ja krwiaka chyba żadnego nie mialAm i jak opisywałam wcześniej to coś ze mnie wyleciało jakby to ..

----------


## XxxxxWiola

> Hej odzywam się 2dni po zabiegu znów mam takie pytanie bo już nie leci mi krew czy to normalne że tak sZybkp to się zakpnczylo


Halo miał ktoś tak jeszcze ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiola zapewnie już po  :Smile:

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej odzywam się 2dni po zabiegu znów mam takie pytanie bo już nie leci mi krew czy to normalne że tak sZybkp to się zakpnczylo


Coś jest nie tak niestety bo powinno sie krwawić min tydzień. Lepiej idź do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Coś jest nie tak niestety bo powinno sie krwawić min tydzień. Lepiej idź do lekarza.


Nie do końca tak jest. Każdy organizm jest inny. Rób betę co 2 dni, zobacz czy spada. Jeśli konkretnie spada może być dobrze. Jeśli nie, odwiedź lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie ta Edyta rowniez Oszukala na 350zł. Ona sama sobie pisze opinie i naciaga ludzi . Dziewczyny uwazajcie na tą Edyte a w szczegolnosci na te numery 533141847 oraz 794378063 i nie dajcie sie jej oszukac.
> Przestan zlodziejko oszukiwac biednych ludzi !!!


I pamiętajcie. To złodziej zawsze krzyczy (łapać złodzieja!) Jeżeli bym kogoś oszukała tu na forum, to wściekła klientka by mi niezłą litanię tu napisała. A tak to tylko puste frazesy. Zauważcie jeszcze że te 2 komentarze pisane były w odstępie 5 minut. Dalej tego komentować nie będe bo to chyba oczywiste że jedna osoba to pisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A i jeszcze jedno. jeśli nie chcecie nie kupujcie z tego numeru *533141847* nie obchodzi mnie to kompletnie. *Bo to nie mój numer!*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowania leku artrotek 20szt. Odsprzedam możliwy odbior osobisty lub wyślę pobraniowo z sprawdzeniam zawartosci.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez krwawilm dwa dni I to tylko podczas toalety I sie udalo, to zalezy od tyg ciazy, nie trzeba krwawic obficie I tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak myślicie czy po 24 dniach od zabiegu jest mozlile ze się dostanie okres ?Zabieg robilam 3maj tydzień krwawiłam później dwukrotnie robilam bete z 794 do 343 spadła. Nie byłam u lekarza dziś rano pokazała mi się krew taj jakbym miała dostać okres co o tym myślicie? ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak myślicie czy po 24 dniach od zabiegu jest mozlile ze się dostanie okres ?Zabieg robilam 3maj tydzień krwawiłam później dwukrotnie robilam bete z 794 do 343 spadła. Nie byłam u lekarza dziś rano pokazała mi się krew taj jakbym miała dostać okres co o tym myślicie? ??


Udało się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddaj mi 335zł i zabierz sobie te smieci ktore mi wysłalas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jak myślicie czy po 24 dniach od zabiegu jest mozlile ze się dostanie okres ?Zabieg robilam 3maj tydzień krwawiłam później dwukrotnie robilam bete z 794 do 343 spadła. Nie byłam u lekarza dziś rano pokazała mi się krew taj jakbym miała dostać okres co o tym myślicie? ??


Tak to okres, gratulacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oddaj mi 335zł i zabierz sobie te smieci ktore mi wysłalas


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć!, *chcecie ze mną zagrać w grę?*Napiszcie 5 różnych literek a ja ułożę je z blistrów i kartoników Mifepristone  :Smile:  zrobie to w następnym tygodniu jak będe miała trochę czasu. Czekam na propozycję  :Smile:  P.S liczy się 5 pierwszych  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć!, *chcecie ze mną zagrać w grę?*Napiszcie 5 różnych literek a ja ułożę je z blistrów i kartoników Mifepristone  zrobie to w następnym tygodniu jak będe miała trochę czasu. Czekam na propozycję  P.S liczy się 5 pierwszych


Jesteś chora... Ciekawe czy będziesz taka cwana jak prokuratura zapuka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś chora... Ciekawe czy będziesz taka cwana jak prokuratura zapuka


Widzę Pani prolife  :Smile:  na zły wątek w forum trafiła Pani  :Smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś chora... Ciekawe czy będziesz taka cwana jak prokuratura zapuka


literka   E

----------


## Minista €€

Hej dziewczgny.
Mam pytanko...
Dwa dni temu wzielam Art 4tab pod jezyk, druga dawka to samo trzecia dopochwowo. Caly dzien nic sie nie dzialo lekki ucisk na żołądek. Rano wstalam chlustnelo ze mnie nie wiem czy byl tam zarodek... pozbiej prawie nie krwawilam ciut skrzepow i dzis rano nadal malutkie krwawienie nawet podpaski zmieniac za bardzo nie musze. Bardzo sie boje ze sie nie udalo... co o tym sadzicie?? Dodam ze byl to ok 4-5tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczgny.
> Mam pytanko...
> Dwa dni temu wzielam Art 4tab pod jezyk, druga dawka to samo trzecia dopochwowo. Caly dzien nic sie nie dzialo lekki ucisk na żołądek. Rano wstalam chlustnelo ze mnie nie wiem czy byl tam zarodek... pozbiej prawie nie krwawilam ciut skrzepow i dzis rano nadal malutkie krwawienie nawet podpaski zmieniac za bardzo nie musze. Bardzo sie boje ze sie nie udalo... co o tym sadzicie?? Dodam ze byl to ok 4-5tc


Nic nie myślimy. Zrób badania to się przekonasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

729.279.449

Kontakt SMS cytotec oddzwonie max 10minut Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę, oryginalny Arthrotec z apteki. 505701924 sms

----------


## Minista €€

Jutro ide na badania ale czlowiek sie stresuje. Po to jest to forum zeby pytać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro ide na badania ale czlowiek sie stresuje. Po to jest to forum zeby pytać...


To zapytaj na forum dla wróżek. Może tam mają szklaną kulę i ci wywróżą czy się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje art pilnie. +

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek - 150zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuje art pilnie. +


A nie lepiej Cytotec? 195 zł wraz z przesyłką gdzie najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, sprawdzasz a na końcu płacisz. Cytotec wchłania się w całości nie trzeba szczypiącego rdzenia wyplówać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A nie lepiej Cytotec? 195 zł wraz z przesyłką gdzie najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, sprawdzasz a na końcu płacisz. Cytotec wchłania się w całości nie trzeba szczypiącego rdzenia wyplówać.


Koleżanka jakis czas temy kuopiła atr i pomogło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Koleżanka jakis czas temy kuopiła atr i pomogło


Fakt jeden i drugi pomaga, z tym że z cytoteckiem jest większa pewność że się troche misoprostolu nie wypluje z rdzeniem diklofenaku bo calutki się wchłania. Daje to i tak jakieś 70% powodzenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobitki...dzisiaj dostałam opóźnioną paczuszkę od womenonhelp...bardzo się stresowałam byłam już w 7 tygodniu i zdecydowałam się na zabieg w niemczech....Teraz doszła paczka z womenonhelp, na szczęścię już jej nie potrzebuję...oddam za równowartość wpłaconej darowizny 300zł...pełen zestaw a-kare 8+1tbl data ważności czerwiec 2020...kontakt mail klaudia@mail2tor.com

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam do sprzedania *Cytotec w cenie 170 zł*. *Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł.* Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też *Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł* Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Dostajesz paczkę do ręki, otwierasz ją, sprawdzasz na końcu płacisz. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii, nic luzem w woreczku nie wysyłam.
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.
Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-p oronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
A tu fajna fota Mifepristone: zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witajcie.
Mam problem jak większość z was tu. Potrzebuje zestawu do 500 zł juz z wysylka. Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego. Raz juz tu zamawialam art. Ale nie mam z ta panią juz kontaktu. Nie chciałabym zostać oszukana bo przy 3 juz dzieci na prawdę mnie na to nie stać, wiec mam nadzieje ze znajdę na prawdę uczciwą sprzedającą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witajcie.
> Mam problem jak większość z was tu. Potrzebuje zestawu do 500 zł juz z wysylka. Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego. Raz juz tu zamawialam art. Ale nie mam z ta panią juz kontaktu. Nie chciałabym zostać oszukana bo przy 3 juz dzieci na prawdę mnie na to nie stać, wiec mam nadzieje ze znajdę na prawdę uczciwą sprzedającą.


Jeśli nie chcesz zostać oszukana kup od kogoś kto zrobi Ci zdjęcia leku z Twoim wymyślonym napisem, wyśle paczkę za która zapłacisz przy odbiorze po jej sprawdzeniu. Nie płać nigdy w ciemno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do którego tygodnia mogę to zrobić artroteckiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a i w końcu co działa w artrotecu zewnętrzna otoczka czy to co w środku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a i w końcu co działa w artrotecu zewnętrzna otoczka czy to co w środku


Działa to z zewnątrz. Nie ze środka. Powoduje skurcze macicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec, 12 tabletek - 150zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem, sprawdzenie zawartości przed odebraniem. tel. 731 309 476

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustke !!!!
Ogłasza sie jako EDYTA
Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063 
Zostałam przez nia oszukana !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja moge polecic dobrego i dyskretnego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witajcie.
> Mam problem jak większość z was tu. Potrzebuje zestawu do 500 zł juz z wysylka. Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego. Raz juz tu zamawialam art. Ale nie mam z ta panią juz kontaktu. Nie chciałabym zostać oszukana bo przy 3 juz dzieci na prawdę mnie na to nie stać, wiec mam nadzieje ze znajdę na prawdę uczciwą sprzedającą.


 Zamów z WHW, koszt ok 370 i masz 100% pewności, że się powiedzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam brałam 4 tabletki Arthrotecu Forte co cztery godziny do pochwowo i nic. Tak jak zalecił mi lekarz i nic do tej pory sie nie dzieje....Kiedy zacznie dzialac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam brałam 4 tabletki Arthrotecu Forte co cztery godziny do pochwowo i nic. Tak jak zalecił mi lekarz i nic do tej pory sie nie dzieje....Kiedy zacznie dzialac


Czasem nie działa wcale

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co zrobic zeby zadziałał? Wzielam większą dawkę? Czy sa jakies sposoby to już 4 tydzień

----------


## Aga M

> witajcie.
> Mam problem jak większość z was tu. Potrzebuje zestawu do 500 zł juz z wysylka. Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego. Raz juz tu zamawialam art. Ale nie mam z ta panią juz kontaktu. Nie chciałabym zostać oszukana bo przy 3 juz dzieci na prawdę mnie na to nie stać, wiec mam nadzieje ze znajdę na prawdę uczciwą sprzedającą.


Zamów z WHW ja czekałam 6 dni w tym weekend, koszt 75€(330zl)
Wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem, żadnego oszustwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga na oszustke !!!!
> Ogłasza sie jako EDYTA
> Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063 
> Zostałam przez nia oszukana !!!!


To proszę mi powiedzieć *w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?*( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

abletki cytotec
cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

729.279.449

Kontakt SMS cytotec oddzwonie max 10minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?
Jesteś po aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co zrobic zeby zadziałał? Wzielam większą dawkę? Czy sa jakies sposoby to już 4 tydzień


Czasami dopochwowo nie działa. Lepsza skutecznie iść jest pod język brać 12 tabletek co 3h 4 tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybralam juz bardzo dużą dawkę Arthroteku prawie 30 tabletek przez dwa dni dopowchwowo i do ustnie. Byla tylko biegunka i wymioty przy tym wszystkim dreszcze
 Dopiero po dwoch dniach wyleciała ze mnie rozpuszczone tabletki. Przy czym bardzo deliatme plamienie. Czy jest jeszcze szansa ze dojdzie do poronienia. Jest to 4 tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wybralam juz bardzo dużą dawkę Arthroteku prawie 30 tabletek przez dwa dni dopowchwowo i do ustnie. Byla tylko biegunka i wymioty przy tym wszystkim dreszcze
>  Dopiero po dwoch dniach wyleciała ze mnie rozpuszczone tabletki. Przy czym bardzo deliatme plamienie. Czy jest jeszcze szansa ze dojdzie do poronienia. Jest to 4 tydzień.


Po tylu tabletkach powinno się coś ruszyć.30 tabletek to bardzo dużo a wystarczy 12.trzeba poczekać parę dni a jak nie to znowu spróbować wziąć 12 tabletek ale tylko pod język. Jeśli się nie uda to nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wybralam juz bardzo dużą dawkę Arthroteku prawie 30 tabletek przez dwa dni dopowchwowo i do ustnie. Byla tylko biegunka i wymioty przy tym wszystkim dreszcze
>  Dopiero po dwoch dniach wyleciała ze mnie rozpuszczone tabletki. Przy czym bardzo deliatme plamienie. Czy jest jeszcze szansa ze dojdzie do poronienia. Jest to 4 tydzień.


A kiedy wzięłaś te tabletki? Wzięłaś co 3 h godziny i wyszło ci 30 tabletek czy dobieralas bo po 12 nic ci nie było?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wybralam juz bardzo dużą dawkę Arthroteku prawie 30 tabletek przez dwa dni dopowchwowo i do ustnie. Byla tylko biegunka i wymioty przy tym wszystkim dreszcze
>  Dopiero po dwoch dniach wyleciała ze mnie rozpuszczone tabletki. Przy czym bardzo deliatme plamienie. Czy jest jeszcze szansa ze dojdzie do poronienia. Jest to 4 tydzień.


A miałaś oryginalny arthrotec? Gdzie kupiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralam tak jak było napisane na forum pod jezyk i dopochwowo co 4 godziny. Bralam pierwszy raz we wtorek potem powtorzylam w czwartek czyli wczoraj.Tabletki mialam z apteki przepisane na receptę. Pobolewa mnie tylko podbrzusze. Rano mialam kilka kropli krwi i na tym sie zakończyło...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?
Jesteś po aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam wczoraj o 17stej pierwsza dawkę, zwymiotowalam po niej później przez godzinę czułam delikatny ból w podbrzuszu. O 20 kolejna dawka, znowu zwymiotowalam przez 3h znowu ból w podbrzuszu nie taki zły, pojawila się biegunka, wyleciało kilka skrzepow, pojawilo się krwawienie. 3 dawka znowu zwymiotowalam, już nie czulam bólu w podbrzuszu. Krwawienie też tylko takie że kilka kropel leciało. Noc okey, bez bólu. Rano na podpasce tylko parę brązowych plamek. Czy leki zadziałały?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

słuchajcie w czwartek wzięłam zestaw 3×4tabl art i po pierwszej dawce ledwo zdążyło się rozpuścić zaczęłam krwawic. po 2 wyleciał duży skrzep krwawienie do piątku rana. byłam na usg, ciąża żywa. co mam robić? kupować kolejny zestaw art???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec  firmy Pfizer zakupiony w aptece .Odbiór osobisty lub ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczki.Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

729.279.449

Kontakt SMS cytotec Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> słuchajcie w czwartek wzięłam zestaw 3×4tabl art i po pierwszej dawce ledwo zdążyło się rozpuścić zaczęłam krwawic. po 2 wyleciał duży skrzep krwawienie do piątku rana. byłam na usg, ciąża żywa. co mam robić? kupować kolejny zestaw art???


Chyba jak już zaczęłaś to musisz zrobić znowu ale odczekać 3 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie biore zestaw z WOW, mam nadzieje ze wszystko pojdzie gładko.
8 lat temu bralam arthrotec i dosc szybko poszlo tylko jednak bol dosc duzy.
Zestaw doszedl bardzo szybko, zamawialam kurierem w pon a przyszedl w piatek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chyba jak już zaczęłaś to musisz zrobić znowu ale odczekać 3 dni.


następny mogę dostać we wtorek więc i tak trzeba czekać. 

a tak w innym temacie czy ktoś słyszał że np po pierwszej dawce jak nie zadziałało to co dalej z plodem? rozwija się poprawnie? 
generalnie teoretycznie  to powinien być uszkodzony a ciekawe jak w praktyce?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?
Jesteś po aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> następny mogę dostać we wtorek więc i tak trzeba czekać. 
> 
> a tak w innym temacie czy ktoś słyszał że np po pierwszej dawce jak nie zadziałało to co dalej z plodem? rozwija się poprawnie? 
> generalnie teoretycznie  to powinien być uszkodzony a ciekawe jak w praktyce?


Rozwija się nadal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> następny mogę dostać we wtorek więc i tak trzeba czekać. 
> 
> a tak w innym temacie czy ktoś słyszał że np po pierwszej dawce jak nie zadziałało to co dalej z plodem? rozwija się poprawnie? 
> generalnie teoretycznie  to powinien być uszkodzony a ciekawe jak w praktyce?


Ginekolog tego. Nie. Powie ci czy się będzie dobrze rozwijało. Mogą powstać. Wady ale. Nie muszą żadne. Jak to mi kiedyś ginekolog powiedział że są kobiety co biorą leki skacza chcą poronic i nie udaje im się bo ciąża jest silna. A są co chuchaja dmuchaja leżą i. Nic. Z tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Dziewczyny mam opakowanie arthrotec kupiony przeze mnie w aptece.
Chciałam go użyć w tym tygodniu niestety poszło samo. 
Myślałam że go sobie zostawić ale stwierdziłam że po co???
Jak coś pisz na maila 
e-dzwonek@wp.pl 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do którego tygodnia ciazy można art brać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> do którego tygodnia ciazy można art brać?


Niby do 9 tygodnia. Im. Szybciej tym lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby do 9 tygodnia. Im. Szybciej tym lepiej.



s w 10 tyg mogę?? pierwsza dawka nic nie dała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> s w 10 tyg mogę?? pierwsza dawka nic nie dała.


Wiesz nie wiem. Ale zalecają wszędzie do 9 tygodnia od ostatniej miesiączki. Później to jest trochę niebezpieczne i lepiej aborcja medyczna nie farmakologiczna. A wzięłaś już 1 dawkę? 12 tabletek art czy co? I nic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz nie wiem. Ale zalecają wszędzie do 9 tygodnia od ostatniej miesiączki. Później to jest trochę niebezpieczne i lepiej aborcja medyczna nie farmakologiczna. A wzięłaś już 1 dawkę? 12 tabletek art czy co? I nic?


tak. 3× 4tabl krwawienie wystąpiło bardzo szybko od pierwszej dawki po 2 jeden dużg skrzep. po 3 chwilowe obfite krwawienie a ciąża nadal. ręce opadają. nie wiem co robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak. 3× 4tabl krwawienie wystąpiło bardzo szybko od pierwszej dawki po 2 jeden dużg skrzep. po 3 chwilowe obfite krwawienie a ciąża nadal. ręce opadają. nie wiem co robić.


A byłaś u lekarza że wiesz ze ciąża jest nadal? Myślę że już tabletki nic nie dadzą. Można wciąż jeszxze za 3 dni ale nie wiem czy to coś da bo ciąża jest już duża.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A byłaś u lekarza że wiesz ze ciąża jest nadal? Myślę że już tabletki nic nie dadzą. Można wciąż jeszxze za 3 dni ale nie wiem czy to coś da bo ciąża jest już duża.



tak byłam. szczerze to byłam zdziwiona bo reakcja organizmu była mega szybka. ledwie tabl się rozpuścily a już krwawilam.  a tutaj taki zoonk.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*witaj  tu jest rozwiązanie Twojego problemu:* zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
link należy wkleić w okno przęglądariki. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak byłam. szczerze to byłam zdziwiona bo reakcja organizmu była mega szybka. ledwie tabl się rozpuścily a już krwawilam.  a tutaj taki zoonk.....


I co zrobisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie leku Artrotek odbior osobisty lub wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja moge polecic dobrego i dyskretnego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> s w 10 tyg mogę?? pierwsza dawka nic nie dała.


Możesz brać. Nawet i za miesiąc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny mam opakowanie arthrotec.
Mogę kogoś poratowac. Mi już nie będzie potrzebny. 
Możliwa wysyłka natychmiastowa. Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
Mój mail. 
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz brać. Nawet i za miesiąc.


Wtedy to już nic nie da. Wtedy jest ryzykowne dla kobiety i płodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już w 5 tygodniu.  Kilka dni temu brałam Arthrotek Forte i nic nie pomogło. Byłam na USG cisza nadal żywa. Opiszcie mi dokładnie jak dokładnie brać może coś pomyliłam. Dziś znów zaczynam kurację z Arthtorekiem ale już norlanym nie forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już w 5 tygodniu.  Kilka dni temu brałam Arthrotek Forte i nic nie pomogło. Byłam na USG cisza nadal żywa. Opiszcie mi dokładnie jak dokładnie brać może coś pomyliłam. Dziś znów zaczynam kurację z Arthtorekiem ale już norlanym nie forte


Najlepiej brać 12 tabletek. Co 3h 4 tabletki pod język a ten rdzeń wypluc i powinno zadziałać. A tamten forte to też powinien działać ale co nic nie było zero krwawienia. Może to trwać do kilku dni poronienie. Więc może być ze ciąża nie rozwinie się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już w 5 tygodniu.  Kilka dni temu brałam Arthrotek Forte i nic nie pomogło. Byłam na USG cisza nadal żywa. Opiszcie mi dokładnie jak dokładnie brać może coś pomyliłam. Dziś znów zaczynam kurację z Arthtorekiem ale już norlanym nie forte


 W 5 tygodniu od ostatniej miesiączki to mało co widać na usg jeszcze. Może być tak że zarodek się nie zagniezdzi przez te tabletki właśnie. Więc może jeszcze będzie dobrze. Czasami do krwawienia dochodzi później i nagle się okazuje że następuje poronienie. Jak już się zaczęło to brać to trzeba skończyć bo nie wiadomo jak później z plodem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w piątek wziełam 2 dawki. po pierwszej tylko lekkie plamienie po drugiej ból nie do zniesienia(dlatego nie dałam rady wziąć 3 dawki)  już się ubierałam z męzem na pogotowie, i nagle cholerny ból aż się skuliłam na podłodze i poczułam ze duze ilości czegos bo to nie była krew a raczej woda z krwią wypłynęło ze mnie. po jakiś 2 godzin w toalecie duży skrzep i krwawienie do dzis. jutro wizyta u lekarza. chyba się udało? Tak sobie myslę że to co mogły być wody płodowe bo to był poczatek 9 tygodnia.
Dziewczyny nie życzę żadnej z was tego co przeszłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostały mi 4 tabletki jak się okaże że mi się udało oddam za darmo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wtedy to już nic nie da. Wtedy jest ryzykowne dla kobiety i płodu.


Ja brałam w 14 tygodniu. Po dwóch godzinach było po wszystkim. Ale miałam zestaw z organizacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej brać 12 tabletek. Co 3h 4 tabletki pod język a ten rdzeń wypluc i powinno zadziałać. A tamten forte to też powinien działać ale co nic nie było zero krwawienia. Może to trwać do kilku dni poronienie. Więc może być ze ciąża nie rozwinie się.


Najlepiej brać z  Mifepristone, zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html wiem co piszę. Zajmuję się tym profesjonalnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w piątek wziełam 2 dawki. po pierwszej tylko lekkie plamienie po drugiej ból nie do zniesienia(dlatego nie dałam rady wziąć 3 dawki)  już się ubierałam z męzem na pogotowie, i nagle cholerny ból aż się skuliłam na podłodze i poczułam ze duze ilości czegos bo to nie była krew a raczej woda z krwią wypłynęło ze mnie. po jakiś 2 godzin w toalecie duży skrzep i krwawienie do dzis. jutro wizyta u lekarza. chyba się udało? Tak sobie myslę że to co mogły być wody płodowe bo to był poczatek 9 tygodnia.
> Dziewczyny nie życzę żadnej z was tego co przeszłam.


Napisz czy się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyna pod numerem telefonu 784883178 zamiast tabletek wysyka landrynki. Podaje w ogłoszeniu fałszywe imię Angela. Ja przez nią straciłam pieniądze więc uważajcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyna ktora podaje sie za Edyte to rowniez oszustaka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam tego ginekologa
ja moge polecic dobrego i dyskretnego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Lekarz jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi. Jakby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary  502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Płakać ciągle mi się chce z bezsilności. Jak mozna okraść kogoś w trudnej sytuacji, gdy ktoś potrzebuje pomocy. zamiast obiecanych tabletek były landrynki. Jeszcze w smsach obrażała i poniżała twierdząc że nic złego nie zrobiła i złodzieje nie jest. Cały czas zastanawiam się czy zgłosić tą sprawę na policję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zycie jest jest niesprawiedliwe. Ludzie starają się przez długie lata o dziecko ( koleżanka w pracy urodziła po 10 latach) a kobiety nie mające pracy, warunków mieszkaniowych po prostu są w trudnej sytuacji zachodzą w ciążę i to najczęściej w najtrudniejszym momencie  swojego zycia.

----------


## Ona3

Dziewczyny napiszcie maila do women on web, opiszcie sytuacje odnosnie swojej sytuacji materialnej i dostaniecie recepte na arhrotec pocztą...bez najmniejszego problemu. Mozecie takze wplacic darowizne w wysokosci 10 czy 20 euro jesli macie taka mozliwosc. Oni zawsze pomogą, wiem co mowie. Odnosnie calej kuracji, nie ma sensu jej robic przed 5 tygodniem bo jest duze prawdopodobienstwo, ze sie nie uda .. najlepiej po 6 tyg max do 12 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny napiszcie maila do women on web, opiszcie sytuacje odnosnie swojej sytuacji materialnej i dostaniecie recepte na arhrotec pocztą...bez najmniejszego problemu. Mozecie takze wplacic darowizne w wysokosci 10 czy 20 euro jesli macie taka mozliwosc. Oni zawsze pomogą, wiem co mowie. Odnosnie calej kuracji, nie ma sensu jej robic przed 5 tygodniem bo jest duze prawdopodobienstwo, ze sie nie uda .. najlepiej po 6 tyg max do 12 tyg.


Arthrotec nie zawsze działa. Polecam bliźniaczą organizację, Women Help Women, one wysyłają cały zestaw z Mifepristone, ponad 98 % skuteczności. I przesyłka idzie kilka dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki temu forum otrzymałam pomoc od pani Karoliny. Na szczęście są osoby które pomagają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny blagam pomozcie 2 tyg temu bralam arth ale mialam tylko 8 tabletek lrwawilam ale niestety dopiero dzis zrobilam bete i wynik.jest ogromny 4381,12 czy ktoras moze powiedziec ktory to.tydzien z tych emocji i.placzu nie moge tego odczytac blagam pomozcie chyba sie zabije

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny blagam pomozcie 2 tyg temu bralam arth ale mialam tylko 8 tabletek lrwawilam ale niestety dopiero dzis zrobilam bete i wynik.jest ogromny 4381,12 czy ktoras moze powiedziec ktory to.tydzien z tych emocji i.placzu nie moge tego odczytac blagam pomozcie chyba sie zabije


Przepraszam wynik 43811,2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najprawdopodobniej  6 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale najlepiej obliczyć za pomocą kalkulatora ciazy wystarczy wpisać datę ostatniej miesiączki i dokładnie będziesz wiedzieć ktory to tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale najlepiej obliczyć za pomocą kalkulatora ciazy wystarczy wpisać datę ostatniej miesiączki i dokładnie będziesz wiedzieć ktory to tydzień.


Poczatek ostatniego okresu 12 kwietnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie taka sama data jak u mnie czyli 8 tydzien. Ja juz tydzień temu zastosowałam tabletki i wszystko jest już dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie taka sama data jak u mnie czyli 8 tydzien. Ja juz tydzień temu zastosowałam tabletki i wszystko jest już dobrze.


Zazdroszcze ci.kobieto! Jakie tabletki? Jaka dawka i czy szybko zadzialaly przy takim.wieku ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz czy się udało?


mi się udało byłam u gina i macica nadal się oczyszcza bo krwawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jeszcze jedno mi pomogła Karolina polecam zakup od niej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyna ktora podaje sie za Edyte to rowniez oszustaka


*To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?*?( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA ODPOWIEDŹ NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) *Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą...* Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co wiem to moja kolezanka dzwonila do kliniki Eskulap i jej wyslali recepte na Arthrotec i jej sie udalo i byla w 10 tygodniu. Podaje numer do lekarza z ktorym idzie zalatwic tabletki poronne 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastosowałam arthrotec forte w 5 tyg i niestety nie pomogło. W 7 tyg zastosowałam arthortec  i udało się 4 tabletki co 3 godziny dopochwowo. Tabletki kupiłam u pani Karoliny która spotkałam na tym forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawdę mówiąc podczas brania tych tabletek najpierw odplynęły mi wody i miałam średnie niezbyt duże krwawienie ze skrzepami. Tak po 4-5 dniach nasiliko się krwawienie i nadal ze skrzepami. Mija tydzień nadal mam średnie krwawienie i cały czas pobolewanie jajników. Objawy ciąży jak nudności i senność  na drugi dzień minęły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam wynik 43811,2


Jedna beta to bez sensu. Może być duża, bo jeszcze nie spadła. Zrób drugą i dopiero wtedy dowiesz się czy się udało. I po co te teksty o zabijaniu się. Niechciana ciąża to nie jest koniec świata, od czego mamy WHW  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się że należy powtórzyć badanie. Jezeli był by to 8 tydzien beta powinna znajdować się w przedziale 7650 - 229000. U ciebie jest znaczbie niższy więc upewnij się bo być może wszystko jest dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedna beta to bez sensu. Może być duża, bo jeszcze nie spadła. Zrób drugą i dopiero wtedy dowiesz się czy się udało. I po co te teksty o zabijaniu się. Niechciana ciąża to nie jest koniec świata, od czego mamy WHW


Niestety dla mnie to koniec swiata. Przechodze juz to 4 raz z tym ze pierwszy raz nie wiedzialam jak sie za to ze tak powiem 'zabrac' i donosilam ciaze i urodzilam.. mam corke i jestem nieszczesliwa co prawda kocham ja bardzo ale moje zycie to jeden wielki niewypal, 2 razy juz poronilam bo postanowilam sobie ze juz nigdy wiecej niechcianych ciaz i tu trach.. jak na nieszczescie mimo pilnowania ciaza za ciaza. Nie wiem jak tak dalej pociagne. Sex tak mijak zbrzydl od tego ze najchetniej bym zostala abstynentka niestety moj partner jest dziwny (dluga historia), on nie moze zyc bez sexu 
 szkoda mi tego co zbudowalismy bo tak to bym sie z nim chyba rozstala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama długo zastanawiałam się co zrobić aby zadowolić męża i żeby było bezpiecznie i doszłam do wniosku że muszę koniecznie pójść do lekarza po tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Uważam że lepiej przyjmować te tabletki niż zajść w ciążę. Bałam się je przyjmować ale to najlepsze wyjście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś mierzyłam temperaturę ale jak pracowałam na zmiany to o 4 rano nie zawsze pamiętałam. Zainstalowałem na telefonie kalendarzyk gdzie wszystko dokładnie zapisywałam i on wyliczył dni płodne. Ale po roku czasu kalendarzyk zawiódł mnie wynikało z niego że nie sa to dni płodne a tu ciaza aż  nie mogłam uwierzyć . Więc pozostaje tabletki. Broniłam się przed nimi ale to jest jedyne wyjście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama długo zastanawiałam się co zrobić aby zadowolić męża i żeby było bezpiecznie i doszłam do wniosku że muszę koniecznie pójść do lekarza po tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Uważam że lepiej przyjmować te tabletki niż zajść w ciążę. Bałam się je przyjmować ale to najlepsze wyjście.


Moja droga po ciazy zaczela brac tabletki i wlasnie biorac tabletki zaszlam w ciaze az bylam w szoku moja doktor powiedziala mi jedno ze zna dzieci z prezerwatyw, zna z tabletek, tylko z wkladki domacicznej.jeszcze nie zna. A wiec to jedyna metoda skuteczna.. najgorsze jest to ze w kwietniu kiedy odstawilam tabletki zeby moc zalozyc wkladke znowu zaszlam w ciaze(bylam wkurwiona juz w tedy a nie w szoku) ale udalo mi sie arthrotec za 1 razem. A juz gdy czekalam na okres i zeby zrobic cytologie itp aby zalozyc wkladke znowu ciaza. Nawet nie wiesz jak to sie odbilo na mojej psychice.. wzielam od razu tabletki ale mialam tylko 8 sztuk ale krwawilam ze skrzepamimam wiec wtdawalo mi sie ze udalona sie ale niestetynie beta taka wielka czyli niewypalilo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto jeszcze raz zrobić bete i jak nadal będzie wysoki poziom trzeba znowu wziąść arthrotec tylko 4 tabletki co 3 godziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, przeźroczysty śluz przypominający kurze białko to oznaka zapłodnienia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostalo mi 12 tabletek  arthrotecu. Bede tez miala recepte. Jesli ktoras jest chetna kupic zostawcie jakis namiar mail telefon skontaktuje sie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktos z warszawy kto chcialby sprzedac swoje tabletki arthrotec lub recepte? Tylko odbior osobisty jutro lub pojutrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, przeźroczysty śluz przypominający kurze białko to oznaka zapłodnienia ?
 Raczej jest to oznaka dni płodnych.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny, przeźroczysty śluz przypominający kurze białko to oznaka zapłodnienia ?
>  Raczej jest to oznaka dni płodnych.


To oznaka dni płodnych. Oznaką zapłodnienia jest ciąża  :Smile:  Natomiast krwawienie implantacyjne zapowiadające ciąże występuje ok 8-9 dnia po zapłodnieniu i można zaliczyć je jako oznaka zapłodnienia. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Karolina :)

> Niestety dla mnie to koniec swiata. Przechodze juz to 4 raz z tym ze pierwszy raz nie wiedzialam jak sie za to ze tak powiem 'zabrac' i donosilam ciaze i urodzilam.. mam corke i jestem nieszczesliwa co prawda kocham ja bardzo ale moje zycie to jeden wielki niewypal, 2 razy juz poronilam bo postanowilam sobie ze juz nigdy wiecej niechcianych ciaz i tu trach.. jak na nieszczescie mimo pilnowania ciaza za ciaza. Nie wiem jak tak dalej pociagne. Sex tak mijak zbrzydl od tego ze najchetniej bym zostala abstynentka niestety moj partner jest dziwny (dluga historia), on nie moze zyc bez sexu 
>  szkoda mi tego co zbudowalismy bo tak to bym sie z nim chyba rozstala


Kochana nie poddawaj się można nauczyć się rozpoznawania dni płodnych i ich unikania. Ale musicie razem z partnerem zdecydować się na wstrzemięźliwość w tych dniach. To musi być wspólna decyzja. Twoje życie może być dobre to zależny tylko od Ciebie. Nie funduj sobie kolejnych aborcji to niszczy Ciebie i ma wpływ na Twoich najbliższych,nawet na Twoją córeczkę. Tu jest fajna strona o owulacji, może Ci pomoże    o w u l a c j a . c o m
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem co to zapłodnienie. Boje sie ze mogłam wpaść, stosunek przerywany :/  jestem Ok tydzień przed okresem  cycki mi sie robią wieksze  i ten śluz.. panikuje i sie na wszelkie sposoby upewniam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, 22.05 juz byłam u ginekologa. Wszystko było ok, zostało wtedy tylko trochę krwi i mówił, że sama się oczyszczę. 2 dni później przestałam już krwawić. Teraz od trzech dni boli mnie brzuch, na wysokości bioder, ból jest kłujący, co jakiś czas promieniuje na plecy. Jeśli nie przestanie to pójdę we wtorek do lekarza. Chcialam się poradzić tylko do tego czasu czy może macie podobne doświadczenia czy cos.. Trochę mnie martwi ten ból..  Jest przy poruszaniu zazwyczaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przed miesiączka mogą również boleć piersi jezeli zdarzało ci sie to wcześniej to nie musisz martwić się.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wiem co to zapłodnienie. Boje sie ze mogłam wpaść, stosunek przerywany :/  jestem Ok tydzień przed okresem  cycki mi sie robią wieksze  i ten śluz.. panikuje i sie na wszelkie sposoby upewniam


Stres może opóźnić miesiączkę, więc proponuje się nie stresować i czymś się zająć żeby nie wyszukiwać sobie objawów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana nie poddawaj się można nauczyć się rozpoznawania dni płodnych i ich unikania. Ale musicie razem z partnerem zdecydować się na wstrzemięźliwość w tych dniach. To musi być wspólna decyzja. Twoje życie może być dobre to zależny tylko od Ciebie. Nie funduj sobie kolejnych aborcji to niszczy Ciebie i ma wpływ na Twoich najbliższych,nawet na Twoją córeczkę. Tu jest fajna strona o owulacji, może Ci pomoże    o w u l a c j a . c o m
> Pozdrawiam!


Do momentu pierwszej ciazy rzeczywiscie taka metode stosowalam i rozpoznawalam TE dni. Pozniej poznalam swojego obecnego partnera i po niecalych 3 miesiacach znajomosci wpadlam. Bylam mloda glupia nie wiedzialam wtedy za bardzo ze aborcja moze byc tak latwo dostepna.. byly lzy, histerie przez cala ciaze, mysli samobojcze tez.... tym bardziej ze dopiero co skonczylam liceum i pisalam mature  :Frown:  Mialam plany, nie bylo w nich miejsca na dziecko ale moj partner bardzo chcial abym donosila i jakos urodzila ciagle powtarzal ze dam rade a ja mu uleglam i jakos to poszlo dalej. 
Ale teraz jestem zalamana po tych dwoch aborcjach postanowilam ze juz do tego nie dojdzie nigdy. Teraz zamierzam 3 raz poronic i to moja świadoma decyzja pomimo ze czuje sie psychicznie tragicznie to chce tego, jutro biore tabletki. 
Z partnerem nie spie juz w 1 lozku chodze do coreczki pokoju spac na podlodze od 3 dni. Po prostu czuje do niego zal ze mowilam mu jak bardzo juz nie chce dzieci a pomimo to on wciaz zachowuje sie tak nieodpowiedzialnie. On ciagle mowi kocham Cie i mysli ze to zalatwi problemy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę że jest wiele kobiet z podobnym problemem. Gdyby mężczyzna był odpowiedzialny kobieta nie musiała by cierpieć z powodu aborcji. Ich ten problem bez pośrednio nie dotyczy to my kobiety ponosimy odpowiedzialności psychiczną i fizyczną. Mężczyzna tego nie przeżywa i nie cierpi. Dla nich liczy się przyjemność a jak się odmawia to mają pretensje i nie potrafią uszanować odmowy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Widzę że jest wiele kobiet z podobnym problemem. Gdyby mężczyzna był odpowiedzialny kobieta nie musiała by cierpieć z powodu aborcji. Ich ten problem bez pośrednio nie dotyczy to my kobiety ponosimy odpowiedzialności psychiczną i fizyczną. Mężczyzna tego nie przeżywa i nie cierpi. Dla nich liczy się przyjemność a jak się odmawia to mają pretensje i nie potrafią uszanować odmowy .


Zgadza sie .. niestety ale np moj partner to z oburzeniem sie unosi jak mu odmawiam. On uwaza ze nalezy mu sie ta przyjemnosc i on nie moze zyc bez seksu. On mysli ze jak nawet wpadne to przeciez zalatwie tabletki i jakos sie uporam z tym problemem wczoraj wykrzyczalam mu ze to przez niego jestem nieszczesliwa iprzez jego nieodpowiedzialnosc musze cierpiec i myslec co dalej i ze chcialabym aby to on poczul jak to jest byc w niechcianej ciazy i robic aborcje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobną  sytuację a mąż nie okazuje wsparcia żadnej refleksji i chęci aby nigdy więcej się nie powtórzyło. Wkurza mnie to że tak lekko podchodzi do tej sytuacji. Niby kocha ale nie szanuje mojego zdania i nie chroni mnie przed bólem i cierpieniem spowodowanym niechcianą ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania cale oryginalne opakowanie arthrotecu kupiłam ale nie wzięłam bo się przestraszyłam. Kiedyś rok temu zazylam udało się ale już nie chce tego przechodzić znowu. Dam sobie radę jakoś nawet jak mam być sama.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam podobną  sytuację a mąż nie okazuje wsparcia żadnej refleksji i chęci aby nigdy więcej się nie powtórzyło. Wkurza mnie to że tak lekko podchodzi do tej sytuacji. Niby kocha ale nie szanuje mojego zdania i nie chroni mnie przed bólem i cierpieniem spowodowanym niechcianą ciążą.


Mój chłopak też nie rozumie że ja nie chcę mieć dzieci. On mówi że nigdy nie będę chciała i robi coś wbrew mnie. Niestety tak nie powinno być. Bo on nie rozumie co ja później przeżywam jeśli czuję że nie chce dzieci. Mam 30.lat i co nie każdy chce mieć dzieci. Może to. Nie odpowiedni facet jest z nami który nas zmusza albo robi coś wbrew nas.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam opakowanie arthrotec kupiony przezemnie w aptece. 100%orginalny.
Możliwość wysyłki z sprawdzieniem zawartości. 
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150 zł, (Arthrotec + Mifepristone 310 zł), Cytotec 170 zł, (Cytotec + Mifepristone 330 zł) Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą. Paczka idzie 2 dni. Zdjęcia (z dowolnym tekstem) na życzenie. zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html (link należy wkleić w okno preglądarki)
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie lub 12szt. Wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci pobraniowa lub odbior osobisty 792 904 982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy biorac art pod jezyk 1dawka, mialyscie obolały?? Dodam ze bardzo dlugo sie rozpuszczają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy biorac art pod jezyk 1dawka, mialyscie obolały?? Dodam ze bardzo dlugo sie rozpuszczają.


Tak. Wypluj rdzeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie ta edyta to oszustka i naciagara mam nadzieje ze sie toba zainteresuje w koncu policja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny czy biorac art pod jezyk 1dawka, mialyscie obolały?? Dodam ze bardzo dlugo sie rozpuszczają.


Po co taka metoda po co ryzykować oparzenie języka i drętwienie. Po co dodatkowy ból lepiej dopochwowo. Lepiej zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie ta edyta to oszustka i naciagara mam nadzieje ze sie toba zainteresuje w koncu policja


Jak doszlo do naciągnięcia? Skąd kwota 350 zł??? Nie ma możliwości u mnie zapłaty w takiej kwocie. Jak już chcesz robić mi pod górkę to zobacz dokładnie ile co kosztuje!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc.. Przedwczoraj wzielam ru, wczoraj 3x4art, mocne krwawienie po 3 dawce, dwa razy wylecialo cos sporego a potem tylko skrzepy, dzisiaj juz tylko lekkie krwawienie. Czy możliwe ze juz po? Wizyte u gin mam za 3 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 797 650 965, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa pana Darka z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Darka powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć, 
czy ktoś może zamawiał teraz tabletki z wow? pierwszy zestaw został wysłany 04.05.2018 a kolejny 06.06.2018 - niestety żadna z przesyłek nie opuściła jeszcze Indii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa pana Darka z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Darka powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czesc.. Przedwczoraj wzielam arthotec,  3x4, mocne krwawienie po 3 dawce, dwa razy wylecialo cos sporego a potem tylko skrzepy, dzisiaj juz tylko lekkie krwawienie. Czy możliwe ze juz po? Wizyte u gin mam za 3 dni.


 tak jest juz po udanym zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć, 
> czy ktoś może zamawiał teraz tabletki z wow? pierwszy zestaw został wysłany 04.05.2018 a kolejny 06.06.2018 - niestety żadna z przesyłek nie opuściła jeszcze Indii


bardzo czesto zatrzymywane sa przesylki przez urzad celny i raczej juz nie dojdzie
wiec nawet lie licz ze cos dojdzie ja rowniez zamawialam z wow i nic do mnie nie dotarło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja brałam cytotek ktory wogole nie dziala wiec dopiero Arthrotek okazał sie skuteczny 

cchociaz wiem ze ciezko jest zdobyc ten arthrotek i zaden lekarz nie chce go przepisac bo wiadomo do czego jest wykorzystywany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa pana Darka z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Darka powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w jakim mieście przyjmuje ten lekarz? W Warszawie ?

----------


## niezarejestrowany

Witam chciała bym polecić Panią, od której zamówiłam i dzięki której udało mi się przeprowadzić cały ten proces usunięcia ciąży. Wszystko przebiegło tak jak opisywała, zastosowałam się do instrukcji i już jestem po wizycie kontrolnej u ginekologa. Wszystko jest prawidłowo. Jeżeli któraś z was ma ten trudny problem to dzwońcie  pod numer 883125454 tam otrzymacie rzetelną pomoc i wsparcie. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaraz będzie 11 tydz. Nadal czekam na przesyłkę. za pierwszym razem nie było problemu z oszustem w mgnieniu oka dostałam art. wzięłam go w 9 tyg
 skutek zerowy. tydzień straciłam na oczekiwanie niby wyslanej paczki. teraz czekam na kolejną tylko teraz będzie inna nazwa cyt....c nie wiem który skuteczniejszy. mam nadzieję że pomoże bo w razie czego nie chce by zostało coś uszkodzone i będę mieć podwójny problem.  choć  już w tym momencie mam mieszane uczucia do tego wszytkiego juz....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zaraz będzie 11 tydz. Nadal czekam na przesyłkę. za pierwszym razem nie było problemu z oszustem w mgnieniu oka dostałam art. wzięłam go w 9 tyg
>  skutek zerowy. tydzień straciłam na oczekiwanie niby wyslanej paczki. teraz czekam na kolejną tylko teraz będzie inna nazwa cyt....c nie wiem który skuteczniejszy. mam nadzieję że pomoże bo w razie czego nie chce by zostało coś uszkodzone i będę mieć podwójny problem.  choć  już w tym momencie mam mieszane uczucia do tego wszytkiego juz....


11 tydzień to Juz duża ciąża ale mówią że do 12 można robić a najbezpieczniej do 9 tygodnia. Ja też miałam. Mieszane uczucia i tego nie zrobiłam chodz już miałam kupiony arthrotec udało mi się załatwić. To się tak mówi łatwo ale nie jest łatwo to zrobić trzeba być pewna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 11 tydzień to Juz duża ciąża ale mówią że do 12 można robić a najbezpieczniej do 9 tygodnia. Ja też miałam. Mieszane uczucia i tego nie zrobiłam chodz już miałam kupiony arthrotec udało mi się załatwić. To się tak mówi łatwo ale nie jest łatwo to zrobić trzeba być pewna.


właśnie łatwo się mówi.  a prawda  jest taka że i tak będzie się żałować mimio sytuacji jaka nas do tego zmusza. ale czasem trzeba wybrać mniejsze zło.  również długo czekałam z życiem pierwszego art.  ale jednak nie zadziałał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 8 tygodniu i 4 dniu według okresu i mam art. Muszę go zażyć dzis ok południa boję się,że w tym tyg już nie zadziała. Jest tu ktoś kto że mną popisze jak zacznę brać tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 tabletki co 3 godziny najlepiej dopochwowo. Dwa tygodnie temu to samo przechodziłam a byłam w 7 tyg. Tak właśnie zrobiłam i udało się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 4 tabletki co 3 godziny najlepiej dopochwowo. Dwa tygodnie temu to samo przechodziłam a byłam w 7 tyg. Tak właśnie zrobiłam i udało się.


 Dziękuję tak właśnie planuje zrobić. Będę pisać jak to u mnie przebiega

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

11:20 zaaplikowałam pierwszą dawkę 4 tabletki dopochwowo. Leze z nogami w górze gdyż czuje że mi te tabletki 'wyplywaja' że względu na dużo sluzu ciazowego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 11:20 zaaplikowałam pierwszą dawkę 4 tabletki dopochwowo. Leze z nogami w górze gdyż czuje że mi te tabletki 'wyplywaja' że względu na dużo sluzu ciazowego


Tylko doustnie pod język. Resztę tak weź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150 zł, (Arthrotec + Mifepristone 310 zł), Cytotec 170 zł, (Cytotec + Mifepristone 330 zł) *Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą.* Paczka idzie 2 dni. Zdjęcia (z dowolnym tekstem) na życzenie. zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html (link należy wkleić w okno preglądarki)
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy nie bierz pod język tylko dopochwowo. Zawsze zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy nie bierz pod język tylko dopochwowo. Zawsze zadziała.


Bierz pod język. Mam duże doświadczenie w tym, robię to profesjonalnie. Wiem co mówie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pod język bierze sie tylko po to aby w przypadku gdy potrzebna będzie pomoc lekarza nie udowodniono że kobieta wzięła te tabletki. Badanie krwi tego nie udowodni a w pochwie do 4 dni utrzymują. Więc nie jest ta kwota bardziej skuteczna tylko w razie problemów bezpieczna. Ale po co dodatkowo sprawiać sobie ból. Trzymanie takich tabletek w buzi do momentu rozpuszczenia się to dodatkowe cierpienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Edyta nie jest lekarzem więc bym jej nie zaufania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Edyta nie jest lekarzem więc bym jej nie zaufania.


Jestem pół godziny przed drugą dawka. Oddałam mocz zauważyłam że jest lekko różowy. Ogólnie to spać mi się chce, brzuch delikatnie pobolewa. Resztę planuje brać dopochwowo, kiedy coś powinno ruszyć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14:00 Złapała mnie pierwsza biegunka .przez 5 dni zeszło że mnie tylko co zazwyczaj schodzi po 3-4 dniach. I jeden problem przy podcieraniu moczu zauważyłam papkę tabletek czy to normalne że mi wypadły ? Czy to nie osłabia działania tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 14:00 Złapała mnie pierwsza biegunka .przez 5 dni zeszło że mnie tylko co zazwyczaj schodzi po 3-4 dniach. I jeden problem przy podcieraniu moczu zauważyłam papkę tabletek czy to normalne że mi wypadły ? Czy to nie osłabia działania tabletek?



5minut* miało być

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po drugiej dawce często już się coś dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja poronilam po kilku dniach  prawie tydzień po wzieciu tabletek. Przez te kilka dni miał silne bóle brzucha jak bym miała za chwilę urodzić. Po tych kilku dniach nastąpiło silne krwawienie ktore trwało dwa tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki nie mogły wypaść bardzo długo bo przez kilka dni można je wyczuć. Każdy organizm reaguje inaczej ja nie miałam biegunki tylko dreszcze i było mi strasznie zimno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki nie mogły wypaść bardzo długo bo przez kilka dni można je wyczuć. Każdy organizm reaguje inaczej ja nie miałam biegunki tylko dreszcze i było mi strasznie zimno.


Wszystkie nie wypadły ale część tak gdyż przy aplikowania drugiej dawki miałam resztki papki na palcu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi nie chciały sie rozpuszczać przy drugiej i trzeciej dawce wciąż były poprzednie. Myślę że będzie dobrze  tylko każdy organizm zachowuje się inaczej.  U nie których tabletki działają szybko a czasami trzeba poczekać kilka dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14:20 druga dawka 4 tabl. 15:50 ból brzucha jak w okres trochę mocniejszy nawet, znowu biegunka i co NAJGORSZE wypadło znowu kilka zwartych papek tabletek, byly miękkie ale i tak martwię się że się nie rozpuscily :Frown: . Pojawiły się skrzepy wielkość małego palca u ręki.. stresuje się że się nie uda  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  wyje i wyje .... Jak mi się nie uda chyba się zabiję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

16:50 ból w dole brzucha straszny nie mogę już wytrzymać...... Krwawienie że skrzepami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 16:50 ból w dole brzucha straszny nie mogę już wytrzymać...... Krwawienie że skrzepami


 Zwymiotowalam bo już nie mogłam wytrzymać jestem cała spocona ból brzucha straszny pomozcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety twój organizm zareagował gorzej. Ale krwawienie i ból brzucha to objaw poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety twój organizm zareagował gorzej. Ale krwawienie i ból brzucha to objaw poronienia.


16:30 wzięłam 3 dawkę (choć wahałam się bo akurat w tym czasie przeżywał mnie ból) i przy aplikowania leciało dużo krwi że mnie i ciężko było mi te tabletki wsuwać one się wyslizgiwaly jeden kawałeczek całkiem wypadł zastanawiam się czy w tym wypadku one są dostatecznie głęboko skoro chlupie we mnie krwią i myślę żeby jeszcze za 3 godziny wziąć ze 2 tabletki można tak? Czy bez sensu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam też, że wzięłam przeciwbólowy nurofen z godzinę temu i teraz trochę ból ustał ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro mocno krwawisz to raczej nie warto. Gdyby krwawienie ustępowało to wtedy warto ale w takiej sytuacji wszystko jest dobrze. Takie krwawienie powinno trwać ok dwóch tygodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba jednak nie będę brać tych dodatkowych 2 tabl. Ból wciąż jest w dole brzucha pomimo wzięcia przeciwbólowych i krwawienie nie ustępuje.. jestem 2 godziny po 3 dawce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;182110]Chyba jednak nie będę brać tych dodatkowych 2 tabl. Ból wciąż jest w dole brzucha pomimo wzięcia przeciwbólowych i krwawienie nie ustępuje.. jestem 2 godziny po 3 dawce[/QUOTEl
Krwawienie  to oznaka poronienia i powinno trwać ok 2 tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;182112]


> Chyba jednak nie będę brać tych dodatkowych 2 tabl. Ból wciąż jest w dole brzucha pomimo wzięcia przeciwbólowych i krwawienie nie ustępuje.. jestem 2 godziny po 3 dawce[/QUOTEl
> Krwawienie  to oznaka poronienia i powinno trwać ok 2 tygodnie



Krwawienie jest obfite bardziej niż przy okresie bym powiedziała..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzięłam arthrotec dwa tygodnie temu krwawienie  ustąpiło ale brzuch czasami boli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bo tak powinno być taka bardziej obfita miesiączka.  Jeżeli miałaś objawy ciazy jak mdłości czy ból  piersi na drugi dzień powinny zniknąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety twój organizm zareagował gorzej. Ale krwawienie i ból brzucha to objaw poronienia.


z tym się nie zgodzę. również miałam krwawienie przez 10h obfite.  duży skrzep a ciąża przetrwała
 brzuch wyceny, bóle, biegunka. i nic....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko zależy indywidualnie od organizmu ja dwa razy już przez to przeszłam za każdym razem inaczej  ale zawsze udało się. Za pierwszym razem poroniłam po tygodniu i przez cały ten czas miałam silne bóle brzucha. Gdy drugi raz wpadłam pierwsze tabletki spowodowały lekkie krwawienie i duża
 Ilość skrzepow ale gdy po tygodniu wzięłam kolejny zestaw tabletek udało się ale było to dziwne poronienie. Chociaż był to 7 tyd odplynęły wody płodowe na drugi dzień objawy ciazy minęły ale silne krwawienie nastąpiło kilka dni później.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po 2 próbach z Arthrotec, zostało mi jedno opakowanie. Oryginalne, zakupione w polskiej aptece. 
Data ważności to 06.2020r. Arthrotec Forte, 20 szt.
Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty - okolice Katowic. 
Koszt 200 zł.
Mój mail: mary1313@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja krwawiłam przez noc, wstawalam z 3 razy do łazienki. Ale już bez wielkich skrzepów jak wcześniej a brzuch do tej pory boli..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z tym się nie zgodzę. również miałam krwawienie przez 10h obfite.  duży skrzep a ciąża przetrwała
>  brzuch wyceny, bóle, biegunka. i nic....


Który tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja krwawiłam przez noc, wstawalam z 3 razy do łazienki. Ale już bez wielkich skrzepów jak wcześniej a brzuch do tej pory boli..


Uważam ze należy poczekać zobaczyć czy objawy ciazy minęły czy krwawienie utrzymuje się. Zrobiłaś co mogłaś teraz trzeba zobaczyć co będzie się działo tabletki maja kilkudniowe działanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi na drugi dzień objawy ciąży jak mdłości i senność  minęły poczułam się lepiej i wiedziałam że będzie dobrze. Skrzepy tylko na początku miałam później kilka dni tylko krwawienie a po kilku dniach znowu duże skrzepy więc organizm kazdy inaczej oczyszcza się i reaguje na tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważam ze należy poczekać zobaczyć czy objawy ciazy minęły czy krwawienie utrzymuje się. Zrobiłaś co mogłaś teraz trzeba zobaczyć co będzie się działo tabletki maja kilkudniowe działanie.


Niby zrobiłam co mogłam ale jednak czuje niepewność.. rzeczywiście wstałam trochę wcześniej niż zazwyczaj i trochę lepiej się czuję tzn chce mi się ogarnąć dom i te sprawy a wcześniej leżałam przybita całe dnie i nie robiłam NIC. Jutro zrobię betę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a kłucie w dole brzucha taki ból jak w okres następnego dnia po wzięciu tabletek to normalny objaw? Spać mi się już nie chce ale to kłucie....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie przez dwa tyg pobolewał brzuch i jajniki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie przez dwa tyg pobolewał brzuch i jajniki.


No no właśnie jajniki też. Boże mam nadzieję że się udało..

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Który tydzień?


był wtedy 9 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> był wtedy 9 tydzień


I co zrobiłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I co zrobiłaś?



dostałam ponowniw tabl art i będę to powtarzać w 11 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dostałam ponowniw tabl art i będę to powtarzać w 11 tyg.


W najgorszym wypadku też będę powtarzać.. jestem w 8 tygodniu i 5 dniu(od ostatniego okresu) jutro robię beta hcg i będę wiedzieć czy coś spadło ,betę robiłam w środę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dostałam ponowniw tabl art i będę to powtarzać w 11 tyg.


o 13.50 wzięłam pierwsze 4 tabl zobaczmy. czekam na jakieś efekty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> o 13.50 wzięłam pierwsze 4 tabl zobaczmy. czekam na jakieś efekty.


Jestem ciekawa jak to u Ciebie będzie wyglądać przy takim wieku ciąży.. boję się że też będę musiała to przejść. Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150 zł, (Arthrotec + Mifepristone 310 zł), Cytotec 170 zł, (Cytotec + Mifepristone 330 zł) *Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą. Paczka idzie 2 dni. Zdjęcia (z dowolnym tekstem) na życzenie.* zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html (link należy wkleić w okno preglądarki)
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Edyta nie jest lekarzem więc bym jej nie zaufania.


Nie jestem, jestem sprzedawcą. Ale mam stały kontakt z ginekologiem. Wiem co piszę przeprowadzam mnóstwo kuracji dziennie. A co do szczypania to zamiast się męczyć z Arthroteckiem lepiej wziąć Cytotec który nie ma tego szczypiącego rdzenia i ładnie w całości się rozpuszcza. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem ciekawa jak to u Ciebie będzie wyglądać przy takim wieku ciąży.. boję się że też będę musiała to przejść. Trzymam kciuki


po pierwszej dawce nie mam krwawienia jak poprzednio.  boję się strasznie bo nie wiem co dalej jak to znowu nie wyjdzie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po pierwszej dawce nie mam krwawienia jak poprzednio.  boję się strasznie bo nie wiem co dalej jak to znowu nie wyjdzie


Kochana jak ja brałam tabletki rok temu to też nie miałam po 1 dawce krwawienia dopiero 5 godzin po, wtedy się udało.. wczoraj miałam krwawienie ok 4 godziny od 1 dawki więc spokojnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana jak ja brałam tabletki rok temu to też nie miałam po 1 dawce krwawienia dopiero 5 godzin po, wtedy się udało.. wczoraj miałam krwawienie ok 4 godziny od 1 dawki więc spokojnie


napewno już biegunka działa
 a Tobie za którym razem się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napewno już biegunka działa
>  a Tobie za którym razem się udało?


2 razy robiłam aborcję dwa razy się udało za 1 razem samym arthrotec.
Wczoraj robiłam 3 raz zabieg  ale ppwtarzałam go bo dwa tygodnie brałam tabletki i niestety beta wzrosła i dalej ciaza ale spodziewałam sie tego gdyż wzięłam tylko 8 tabl(tyle miałam) wczoraj wzięłam normalnie 3x4 tabl mam nadzieję że jutro będę pokaże że porobila bo jak nie to sobie strzelę w łeb już nie mam sił na to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 razy robiłam aborcję dwa razy się udało za 1 razem samym arthrotec.
> Wczoraj robiłam 3 raz zabieg  ale ppwtarzałam go bo dwa tygodnie brałam tabletki i niestety beta wzrosła i dalej ciaza ale spodziewałam sie tego gdyż wzięłam tylko 8 tabl(tyle miałam) wczoraj wzięłam normalnie 3x4 tabl mam nadzieję że jutro będę pokaże że porobila bo jak nie to sobie strzelę w łeb już nie mam sił na to


Beta pokaże że poroniłam* miało byc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta pokaże że poroniłam* miało byc


dla mnie pierwsza seria tabletek w 9 tyg nie zadziałała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dla mnie pierwsza seria tabletek w 9 tyg nie zadziałała


Dopochwowo bralas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec odbiór osobisty całe kujawsko-pomorskie 12 Tab. Cena 450 zł tel 
881.666.271

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dopochwowo bralas ?


doustnie. tak samo Teraz biorę doustnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dwa razy to przechodziłem i zawsze dopochwowo i zawsze zadziałało bez problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dwa razy to przechodziłem i zawsze dopochwowo i zawsze zadziałało bez problemu.


Ja też zawsze dopochwowo(tzn te 3 razy) ostatnim razem myślę że nie zadziałało przez to że to było 8 tabl tylko ale mam nadzieję że jutrzejszą beta już pokaże spadek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też zawsze dopochwowo(tzn te 3 razy) ostatnim razem myślę że nie zadziałało przez to że to było 8 tabl tylko ale mam nadzieję że jutrzejszą beta już pokaże spadek


wziąłam 3 dawkę i powiem ze jest mniejsze krwawienie teraz niż za 1 próba. po 2 miałam duży skrzep jeden i koniec. cisza jak makiem zasial

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wziąłam 3 dawkę i powiem ze jest mniejsze krwawienie teraz niż za 1 próba. po 2 miałam duży skrzep jeden i koniec. cisza jak makiem zasial


No może jeszcze coś ruszy po kilku dniach.. mogłaś wziąć dopochwowo. Jak na 11 tydz wydaje mi się że za mało tego krwawienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No może jeszcze coś ruszy po kilku dniach.. mogłaś wziąć dopochwowo. Jak na 11 tydz wydaje mi się że za mało tego krwawienia


bardzo mało. i nie wiem teraz co dalej. kiedy mogę zrobić usg? chyba już nie mam czasu na 3 próbę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo mało. i nie wiem teraz co dalej. kiedy mogę zrobić usg? chyba już nie mam czasu na 3 próbę.


Ja bym jednak podjęła 3 próbę tylko dopochwowo.. jeśli bralas doustnie usg mozesz zrobic w każdej chwili

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie lub 12 szt.Odbior osobisty lub wysylka.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zrobiłam betę teraz. Czekam na wyniki do wieczora. Krwawię jak przy okresie ale ta krew jest dodatkowo że śluzem a teraz to już w ogóle zauważyłam na papierze krew z takimi jakby rureczkami w kolorze szarym co to może byc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym jednak podjęła 3 próbę tylko dopochwowo.. jeśli bralas doustnie usg mozesz zrobic w każdej chwili



u mnie już koniec krwawienia.  nie wiem ck to za pech. ale wątpię  by się udało.  teraz myślę o tym zestawie już
 nie wiem już co robić.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie już koniec krwawienia.  nie wiem ck to za pech. ale wątpię  by się udało.  teraz myślę o tym zestawie już
>  nie wiem już co robić.


Ja krwawię wciąż na zywoczerwona a to już 2 doba od zabiegu. Jestem dobrej myśli a tobie nie wiem co powiedziec.. ja bym się już załamała ale może spróbuj jeszcze dopochwowo.. ale nie krwawisz już nic a nic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zrobiłam betę teraz. Czekam na wyniki do wieczora. Krwawię jak przy okresie ale ta krew jest dodatkowo że śluzem a teraz to już w ogóle zauważyłam na papierze krew z takimi jakby rureczkami w kolorze szarym co to może byc


Ja również po arthortec  przez tydzień miałam krwawienie ze śluzem. W drugim tyg było samo krwawienie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja krwawię wciąż na zywoczerwona a to już 2 doba od zabiegu. Jestem dobrej myśli a tobie nie wiem co powiedziec.. ja bym się już załamała ale może spróbuj jeszcze dopochwowo.. ale nie krwawisz już nic a nic?



wczoraj przed 3 dawka zmieniłam podpaske. lekko podbrudzona a przy podtarciu kreew już nie jest zywoczerwona a brazowawala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj przed 3 dawka zmieniłam podpaske. lekko podbrudzona a przy podtarciu kreew już nie jest zywoczerwona a brazowawala.


 Ja od poniedziałku zuzylam już ok 12 podpasek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj przed 3 dawka zmieniłam podpaske. lekko podbrudzona a przy podtarciu kreew już nie jest zywoczerwona a brazowawala.


Zmartwie Cię ale ja dwa tyg temu po serii 8 tabl też miałam brązowe krwawienie po 2 dniach i się utrzymywało tydzień no i okazało się że jednak ciąża się utrzymuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również po arthortec  przez tydzień miałam krwawienie ze śluzem. W drugim tyg było samo krwawienie .


W takim razie mam nadzieję że wszystko przebiega prawidłowo .
A jak to jest z beta jak szybko ona spada po zabiegu? Ja bete robiłam tydzień temu 6.06 ale to było przed zabiegiem ,zabieg robiłam w poniedziałek 11.06 a betę dzisiaj 13.06..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.
Mogę odstąpić jedno opakowanie Arthrotec. 
Mi już się raczej nie przyda. 
100%orginalny.
Podam maila 
e-dzwonek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry
Dziewczyny mam opakowanie arthrotec. 
Kupilam go dla mnie ale mi już nie będzie potrzebny. Mozliwosc wysyłki. 
Tabletki 100%orginalne.
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150 zł, (Arthrotec + Mifepristone 310 zł), Cytotec 170 zł, (Cytotec + Mifepristone 330 zł) *Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą. Paczka idzie 2 dni. Zdjęcia (z dowolnym tekstem) na życzenie.* zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html (link należy wkleić w okno preglądarki)
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam cale opakowanie lub 12 szt.Odbior osobisty lub wysylka.Anna99@interia.pl


anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Monika niezalogowana

Hej dziewczyny. Pierwsza proba w 5 tygodniu artem nie udana. Dzis podjelam druga (6tydzien i 2dni). Pierwsza dawka delikatne skurcze i plamienie, druga dawka bol w podbrzuszku jak w czasie okresu i krawienie ze skrzepami.jakby kran odkrecil ktos tak leci. Zejsc z toalety nie moge. Wlasnie biore 3 dawke ale mysle, ze sie udalo.
Czy nie zawsze odczuwa sie mocne skurcze? Czy krwawienie ze skrzepami oznacza poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj zarzylam 8tabletek art... liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki bylam/jestem w 5tygodniu po ostatniej dawce strasznie ze mnie wylecialo krwi a po zazyciu pierwszej dawki cos wylecialo az chlusnelo w toalecie potem jakby kawalki miesa. Czy zadzialalo?robil kuracje w piatek . W poniedzialek robilam bete i wyszlo 500 nie wiem co myslec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj zarzylam 8tabletek art... liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki bylam/jestem w 5tygodniu po ostatniej dawce strasznie ze mnie wylecialo krwi a po zazyciu pierwszej dawki cos wylecialo az chlusnelo w toalecie potem jakby kawalki miesa. Czy zadzialalo?robil kuracje w piatek . W poniedzialek robilam bete i wyszlo 500 nie wiem co myslec?


czemu tylko 8?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny odebrałam wyniki bety Boże nie wiem sama z tych emocji cała się trzęsie i nie wiem jak to odczytać, w poniedziałek brałam ale betę robiłam w środę tydzień temu i wynosiła 43182,9 dziś robiłam betę i jest 10120,8 WCIAZ WIELKA ale chyba spadła ?!?! To był 9 tydzień proszę pomóżcie cała się trzęsie i wyje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny odebrałam wyniki bety Boże nie wiem sama z tych emocji cała się trzęsie i nie wiem jak to odczytać, w poniedziałek brałam ale betę robiłam w środę tydzień temu i wynosiła 43182,9 dziś robiłam betę i jest 10120,8 WCIAZ WIELKA ale chyba spadła ?!?! To był 9 tydzień proszę pomóżcie cała się trzęsie i wyje


Udało się, gratulacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Udało się, gratulacje


Seriooo serio?? Zaraz chyba się poplacze że szczescia! Chociaż mi się wydaje że coś wolno spada  kiedy spadnie do 0? Jestem 2 doba od zabiegu i krwawię wciąż ból podbrzusza jest jak przy okresie ale znośny krew zywoczerwona troszkę skrzepów małych .. ale niedowierzam już myślałam ze się nie uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czemu tylko 8?


Nie wiem moze dlatego ze obudzilam sie cala zalana krwia i podczas sikania krwia dalej cos wypadalo ze mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A moglo nie wystarczyc boje sie strasznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie! 3 dawke wzielam ok godziny 16, a od 15 mam straszne krwawienie! Zadnych skurczy, ale podpaske zmienialm co 15 minut. Przeczekac to czy jechac do szpitala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie! 3 dawke wzielam ok godziny 16, a od 15 mam straszne krwawienie! Zadnych skurczy, ale podpaske zmienialm co 15 minut. Przeczekac to czy jechac do szpitala?


Niektóre nawet mają do 3 - 4 dni  :Smile:  czekaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie! 3 dawke wzielam ok godziny 16, a od 15 mam straszne krwawienie! Zadnych skurczy, ale podpaske zmienialm co 15 minut. Przeczekac to czy jechac do szpitala?


Wg wytycznych WHO nie powinnaś zmieniać częściej, niż dwie maxi grube podpaski na godzinę. Ktoś, kto tu pisze o trzech, czterech dniach takiego krwawienia, jest idiotą. Pędem do szpitala, zanim się wykrwawisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Seriooo serio?? Zaraz chyba się poplacze że szczescia! Chociaż mi się wydaje że coś wolno spada  kiedy spadnie do 0? Jestem 2 doba od zabiegu i krwawię wciąż ból podbrzusza jest jak przy okresie ale znośny krew zywoczerwona troszkę skrzepów małych .. ale niedowierzam już myślałam ze się nie uda


Spadnie, jak spadnie poziom hormonów ciążowych. Ważne że spada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze was o pomoc bo nie wiem co myslec...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spadnie, jak spadnie poziom hormonów ciążowych. Ważne że spada


Naprawdę odetchnęłam, cxy mogę coś jeszcze zrobić czy tylko zostalo mi teraz czekać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Pierwsza proba w 5 tygodniu artem nie udana. Dzis podjelam druga (6tydzien i 2dni). Pierwsza dawka delikatne skurcze i plamienie, druga dawka bol w podbrzuszku jak w czasie okresu i krawienie ze skrzepami.jakby kran odkrecil ktos tak leci. Zejsc z toalety nie moge. Wlasnie biore 3 dawke ale mysle, ze sie udalo.
> Czy nie zawsze odczuwa sie mocne skurcze? Czy krwawienie ze skrzepami oznacza poronienie?


 Również uważam że wszystko jest na dobrej drodze . Jeżeli krwawienie będzie się utrzymywać do dwóch tyg to udało się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Również uważam że wszystko jest na dobrej drodze . Jeżeli krwawienie będzie się utrzymywać do dwóch tyg to udało się.




Krwawienie troche ustąpiło, skrzepow juz nie ma. Wypadlo cos wiekszego i po tym juz krwawienie jak przy miesiaczce. Jutro i w poniedzialek zrobie bete. 
Zostaly mi jeszcze tabletki jakbym musiala to powtorzyc.
A no i wbrew temu co tutaj czytalam-bol nie jest taki zly. Delikatne pobolewanie podbrzusza. Czasami miesiaczki przechodzę bardziej bolesnie niz dzis ten zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze was o pomoc ponawiam zarzylam 8tabletek liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki bylam/jestem w 5tygodniu po ostatniej dawce strasznie ze mnie wylecialo krwi a po zazyciu pierwszej dawki cos wylecialo az chlusnelo w toalecie potem po drugiej dawce duzp krwo i jakby kawalki miesa. Czy zadzialalo? Kuracje robilam w piatek a w poniedzialek bete wyszlo 500???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze was o pomoc ponawiam zarzylam 8tabletek liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki bylam/jestem w 5tygodniu po ostatniej dawce strasznie ze mnie wylecialo krwi a po zazyciu pierwszej dawki cos wylecialo az chlusnelo w toalecie potem po drugiej dawce duzp krwo i jakby kawalki miesa. Czy zadzialalo? Kuracje robilam w piatek a w poniedzialek bete wyszlo 500???


Zrób drugą betę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naprawdę odetchnęłam, cxy mogę coś jeszcze zrobić czy tylko zostalo mi teraz czekać?


Cieszyć się życiem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Prosze was o pomoc ponawiam zarzylam 8tabletek liczac od ostatniej miesiaczki bylam/jestem w 5tygodniu po ostatniej dawce strasznie ze mnie wylecialo krwi a po zazyciu pierwszej dawki cos wylecialo az chlusnelo w toalecie potem po drugiej dawce duzp krwo i jakby kawalki miesa. Czy zadzialalo? Kuracje robilam w piatek a w poniedzialek bete wyszlo 500???


Również uważam że należy powtórzyć badanie aby można było porównać . Na podstawie jednego wyniku trudno coś stwierdzić.  A czy krwawienie nadal utrzymuje się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cieszyć się życiem


Cieszę się ! Właśnie sacze drinki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cieszę się ! Właśnie sacze drinki


Drinki to ostrożnie. Mogą nasilać krwawienie. Raczej polecam soczki. Organizm potrzebuje witamin i regeneracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Również uważam że należy powtórzyć badanie aby można było porównać . Na podstawie jednego wyniku trudno coś stwierdzić.  A czy krwawienie nadal utrzymuje się?


Krwawienie utrzymuje sie jak przy okresie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie to objaw poronienia tylko Music trwać ok 2 tyg. Ale i tak warto zrobić ponowne badanie beta aby mieć porównanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wg wytycznych WHO nie powinnaś zmieniać częściej, niż dwie maxi grube podpaski na godzinę. Ktoś, kto tu pisze o trzech, czterech dniach takiego krwawienia, jest idiotą. Pędem do szpitala, zanim się wykrwawisz


Nie chodziło mi o samo bardzo mocne krwawienie. Ale o cały przebieg kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150 zł, (Arthrotec + Mifepristone 310 zł), Cytotec 170 zł, (Cytotec + Mifepristone 330 zł) *Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą. Paczka idzie 2 dni. Zdjęcia (z dowolnym tekstem) na życzenie.* zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html (link należy wkleić w okno preglądarki)
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy 2 próby tabl art mogły uszkodzić płód?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy 2 próby tabl art mogły uszkodzić płód?


Z pewnością. A dlaczego pytasz ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z pewnością. A dlaczego pytasz ?


bo mam za sobą 2 nie udane próby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bo mam za sobą 2 nie udane próby


Może do trzech razy sztuka ? Który to tydzień ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może do trzech razy sztuka ? Który to tydzień ?


11 tydzień. teraz biorę zestaw z RU.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 11 tydzień. teraz biorę zestaw z RU.


Ale masz oryginalny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostało mi 8 tabletek . Oddam za 50zl. Opakowanie. Oryginalne. Na mnie zadziałały i już mi nie będą potrzebne  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy 2 próby tabl art mogły uszkodzić płód?


Tak mogły lecz nie musiały. W Internecie jest dużo historii ktore skończyły się szczęśliwie jak i również źle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Drinki to ostrożnie. Mogą nasilać krwawienie. Raczej polecam soczki. Organizm potrzebuje witamin i regeneracji


 Wczoraj kupiłam dwa drinki ok 4% rumu po 250ml
Ze szczęścia pp prostu normalnie tak się ucieszyła że ta beta spadła  bylabym w dupie gdyby nie..
No i dzisiaj powiem szczerze że mam większe krwawienie jak z kranu leci zywoczerwona krew i pojawiły się też skrrzepy.. nie boli mnie nic ale dzisiaj już 3 dzień od zazycia a tu takie krwawienie hm nie wiem co myśleć. Dzisiaj też byłam dużo w ruchu może dlatego

----------


## Ale.niewiem.

Hej. Jestem właśnie po. Brałam 3x4tabl w odstępie 3h. Po 1tabl bolał tylko brzuch lekko, po 2 tabl zaczęłam plamić a potem krwawić. Podczas krwawienia miałam takie intensywne 1,5godz z ogromnymi skrzepami i za 3 skrzepem wyleciało takie bladoróżowe gąbczaste coś. Czy to to? Teraz brzuch już prawie nie boli i niewiele krwawie. Jutro planuję zrobić bete a potem powtórzyć w poniedziałek i zapisać się do ginekologa na usg. Myślicie że to już jest po? To coś bladoróżowe to było to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oznaką poronienia jest krwawienie utrzymujące się do dwóch tygodni. Czasami pojawia się po 3-4  dniach od wzięcia tabletek. U mnie po pierwszej próbie wystąpiło krótkie krwawienie ikonka godzin i okazało się że ciaza nada utrzymuje  się. Gdy drugi raz wzięłam tabletki krwawienie trwało dwa tyg i wtedy udało się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale masz oryginalny?


Tak. 
oryginalny. dziś dzialam dalej . ...
szkoda się boję że znowu nic nie wyjdzie i co dalej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa pana Jakuba z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Kuby powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. 
> oryginalny. dziś dzialam dalej . ...
> szkoda się boję że znowu nic nie wyjdzie i co dalej?


Nie wiem kochana to już twoja decyzja ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150 zł, (Arthrotec + Mifepristone 310 zł), Cytotec 170 zł, (Cytotec + Mifepristone 330 zł) *Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą. Paczka idzie 2 dni. Zdjęcia (z dowolnym tekstem) na życzenie.* zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html (link należy wkleić w okno preglądarki)
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamowiłam u tej dziewczyny i otrzymalam rutinoskorbin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 tabletka 15zł. Mam 28 sztuk. Pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Wysyłka kurierem 30zł

ivona94m@spoko.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zostało mi 8 tabletek . Oddam za 50zl. Opakowanie. Oryginalne. Na mnie zadziałały i już mi nie będą potrzebne


Dziewczyny też byłam w waszej sytuacji i też kupowałam w desperacji opakowanie za 250zl
Zostało mi 8 tabl może którejś się przyda.. 50zl w opakowaniu oryginalne mi pomogły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szkoda że tak wiele dzieci ginie. Nie będą miały szansy urodzić się, zobaczyć jak wygląda świąt,  nigdy nie powiedzą kocham Cię mamo, nigdy nie zaśmieja się. Nie dowiedzą się co to jest życie i miłość. Te dzieci nie prosiły się na ten świat. To dwoje ludzi stworzyło tą mało istote a zabijają bo przeszkadza w planach na zycie. Wszyscy byliśmy tacy mali i bezbronni a nasi rodzice nie wystraszyli się i nie zabili nas więc dlaczego by w porównaniu do naszych rodziców zabijamy nasze dzieci. Seks i przyjemność tak. Odpowiedzialność  nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wy po tym wszystkim cieszcie się życiem a wasze dzieci spłynęły do kanalizacji do ścieków. Mały człowiek z bijacym sercem wylądował w szambie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szkoda że tak wiele dzieci ginie. Nie będą miały szansy urodzić się, zobaczyć jak wygląda świąt,  nigdy nie powiedzą kocham Cię mamo, nigdy nie zaśmieja się. Nie dowiedzą się co to jest życie i miłość. Te dzieci nie prosiły się na ten świat. To dwoje ludzi stworzyło tą mało istote a zabijają bo przeszkadza w planach na zycie. Wszyscy byliśmy tacy mali i bezbronni a nasi rodzice nie wystraszyli się i nie zabili nas więc dlaczego by w porównaniu do naszych rodziców zabijamy nasze dzieci. Seks i przyjemność tak. Odpowiedzialność  nie.


Wyjdź i zamknij drzwi KANALIO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może i Ty nią jesteś. Nie znam Cię więc nie będę oceniać. Więc i mnie nie oceniaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyjdź i zamknij drzwi KANALIO


Jeżeli tak traktujesz ludzi bez szacunku to bardzo dobrze że nie masz dzieci i mam nadzieję że nigdy nie będziesz miała. Nic wartościowego nie przekazała byś im.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zamowiłam u tej dziewczyny i otrzymalam rutinoskorbin


Wysyłam tylko paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. Czyli dostałaś paczkę do ręki, otworzyłaś, zobaczyłaś że jest rutinoscorbin po czym zapłaciłaś za niego i odebrałaś paczke  :Smile:  Brawo!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka 576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec
Posiadam tabletki cytotec cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka 576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po 2 próbach art. za 3 razem wyszło.  gdzie mam wyrzucić? jechać na izbę??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zazyalm tabl ru i cytotec.  doatalam mega krwawienia.  brałam ry + cytotec. mialam lyzezkowanie. czy wykryje ze bralam??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak. 
> oryginalny. dziś dzialam dalej . ...
> szkoda się boję że znowu nic nie wyjdzie i co dalej?


I jak Ci poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak Ci poszło


zabieg pozytywnie. mega bol, jak taki maly poród.  wody odeszly, tylko później krwotok. wyladowalam w szpitalu. lyzeczkowanie oby  badania nic nie wykazały....
martwię sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zabieg pozytywnie. mega bol, jak taki maly poród.  wody odeszly, tylko później krwotok. wyladowalam w szpitalu. lyzeczkowanie oby  badania nic nie wykazały....
> martwię sie


Będzie dobrze trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będzie dobrze trzymam kciuki


boje sie tylko ze moze cos wykryja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a tak na pozatym. to co zobaczylam pozostanie we mnie do konca zycia i kazdego dnia bede pamiętać.  gdybym miala 100% pewność  ze dwie pierwsze próby nie spowoduja uszkodzeń.  juz na 3 bym sie nie zdecydowała.  bardzo zaluje. jezeli ew ktos by chciał to robic niech robi poniżej 9 tydz. Teraz juze to byl najgorszy moj blad w zyciu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a tak na pozatym. to co zobaczylam pozostanie we mnie do konca zycia i kazdego dnia bede pamiętać.  gdybym miala 100% pewność  ze dwie pierwsze próby nie spowoduja uszkodzeń.  juz na 3 bym sie nie zdecydowała.  bardzo zaluje. jezeli ew ktos by chciał to robic niech robi poniżej 9 tydz. Teraz juze to byl najgorszy moj blad w zyciu.


Co zobaczylaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co zobaczylaś?




to maleństwo   :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie malutkie dziecko. Gdyby każda zobaczyła może by nie zabiła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To w którym tygodniu Byłaś że już widziałas lód?:O

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie lub na sztuki ,wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty.Lek pochodzi z polskiej apteki 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiedzcie czy się udało. Dopiero za drugim podejściem coś ruszyło zaczęłam krwawić z dużymi skrzepami i wyleciał taki pecherzyk ale chyba pusty miał ok 1,5cm był na podpasce i pękł. Nie wiem czy się udało bo mamlekkie mdlosci i głowa mnie boli. Dzisiaj jest 7dzien i tylko planie na brązowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny powiedzcie czy się udało. Dopiero za drugim podejściem coś ruszyło zaczęłam krwawić z dużymi skrzepami i wyleciał taki pecherzyk ale chyba pusty miał ok 1,5cm był na podpasce i pękł. Nie wiem czy się udało bo mamlekkie mdlosci i głowa mnie boli. Dzisiaj jest 7dzien i tylko planie na brązowo.


Brązowe plamienie to krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka 576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brązowe plamienie to krew


Ale nie wiem czy się udało czy podejść do 3proby. Bo piszą że po artroteku ok 2tyg powinno się krwawić a ja miałam krwawienie ok tyg a teraz tylko delikatnie plamie na brązowo i czasem wyleci mały czarny skrzep.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Będziesz pewna jeśli zrobisz badanie beta hcg jest to badanie krwi. Najlepiej dwa razy w kilkudniowym odstępie czasowym. Jeżeli zobaczysz różnicę między pierwszym a drugim że spada to będzie oznaczało że jest wszystko dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale nie wiem czy się udało czy podejść do 3proby. Bo piszą że po artroteku ok 2tyg powinno się krwawić a ja miałam krwawienie ok tyg a teraz tylko delikatnie plamie na brązowo i czasem wyleci mały czarny skrzep.


Dokładnie najlepiej zrobić betę. Zrób jutro rano później za 2 dni i zobaczysz. Ale skrzepy to dobry znak. Po co się Truc dalej jak. Może się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zna ktoś pana z aborcja.cz oraz z numeru 736831808 ru dał w torebce dealerce białe bez napisów okrągłe. Nie wiem co myslec:/ spotyka sie osobiście...


      i jak co sie okazalo?tabletki Ci pomogły?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak co sie okazalo?tabletki Ci pomogły?


Dlaczego luzem, a nie w listku? Bo to lipa :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na większości tabletek jest napis więc jak nie ma na niej informacji to na pewno ktoś oszukał cie. No wlasnie tabletki nigdy nie posinny byc luzem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane dziewczyn!! Opanujcie się widziałam swoje dziecko w 9 tygodniu, miało główkę, rączki, nóżki, widziałam bijące serduszko!! Nigdy nie wybaczę sobie, że zabiłam swoje dziecko. Nie wiem co z nim zrobić. Moje życie się zawaliło. Jestem morderczynią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochane dziewczyn!! Opanujcie się widziałam swoje dziecko w 9 tygodniu, miało główkę, rączki, nóżki, widziałam bijące serduszko!! Nigdy nie wybaczę sobie, że zabiłam swoje dziecko. Nie wiem co z nim zrobić. Moje życie się zawaliło. Jestem morderczynią.



ja rowniez je widziałam.  zle sie z tym czuje i bardzo zaluje. plakalam jak bobr i mimio ze to stało sie w piatek nie moge przestać o tym mylsec i sie winic. u mnie poszlo za 3 razem. jak zankne oczy to mam widok tego maleństwa na moim reku, te raczki i nozki. teraz ciągle mysle by tylko miec możliwość by oby miec następne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto przeczytać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Naprawdę warto przeczytać. Mam nadzieję że ten adres strony będzie działał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Maria Dolores dos Santos Aveiro, matka słynnego piłkarza Cristiano Ronaldo, ujawniła, że bezskutecznie próbowała dokonać aborcji, gdy była z nim w ciąży. Informację tę przynosi opublikowana właśnie w Portugalii jej biografia "Mãe Coragem" (Matka Odwaga).


W książce, której autorem jest Paulo Sousa Costa, Aveiro tłumaczy, że miała już wówczas trójkę dzieci: Elmę, Katię i Hugona, pracowała od świtu do nocy, a jej mąż był często nieobecny w domu. Lekarz, któremu opowiedziała o swej sytuacji, odmówił wykonania aborcji i dodał, że to dziecko da jej wiele radości. Próbowała jeszcze potem sama jej dokonać domowym sposobem, pijąc, za radą sąsiadki, gorące ciemne piwo i biegając do upadłego, jednak nie udało się jej osiągnąć zamierzonego celu.



Piłkarz poznał tę historię, jednak nie odwrócił się od swej matki, która nadal jest mu bliska i pomaga w wychowywaniu jego syna, Cristiano Jr. - Gdy się dowiedział, powiedział mi: "Zobacz, mamo, chciałaś dokonać aborcji, a teraz to ja utrzymuję dom" - wyznała Aveiro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja rowniez je widziałam.  zle sie z tym czuje i bardzo zaluje. plakalam jak bobr i mimio ze to stało sie w piatek nie moge przestać o tym mylsec i sie winic. u mnie poszlo za 3 razem. jak zankne oczy to mam widok tego maleństwa na moim reku, te raczki i nozki. teraz ciągle mysle by tylko miec możliwość by oby miec następne.


To który to był tydzień że widziałaś cię już maleństwo?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz do was pisałam bete miałam 11.06 z wynikiem 500mlu/ml teraz 28.06 druga beta 28.5 mlu/ml czyli sie udało tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz do was pisałam bete miałam 11.06 z wynikiem 500mlu/ml teraz 28.06 druga beta 28.5 mlu/ml czyli sie udało tak?


Tak ,brawo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek arthrotec forte. Wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie pocztą z możliwością sprawdzenia. Prosze o kontakt tylko zdecydowane Panie. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. 515-474-409

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy po wszystkim muszę iść na iść skoro beta spadła?bo strasznie boli mnie brzuch zaraz na środku żeber?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na usg*?tam jest pomyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja rowniez je widziałam.  zle sie z tym czuje i bardzo zaluje. plakalam jak bobr i mimio ze to stało sie w piatek nie moge przestać o tym mylsec i sie winic. u mnie poszlo za 3 razem. jak zankne oczy to mam widok tego maleństwa na moim reku, te raczki i nozki. teraz ciągle mysle by tylko miec możliwość by oby miec następne.


Witaj! dziękuję, że napisałaś o swoim dziecku, że pozwalasz mu żyć w twoich wspomnieniach. Dzieki temu, że nie wypierasz swojego bólu i tęsknoty za swoim dzieckiem łatwiej będzie Ci przejść proces żałoby. Pozwól sobie na nią - na płacz, na żal, na gniew, na tęsknotę, nawet na przywiązanie do dziecka - łatwiej będzie Ci później sie z nim rozstać, świadomie się pożegnać. Pragniesz kolejnego dziecka - to też naturalna reakcja ale to już będzie Twoje kolejne dziecko i nigdy nie zastąpi Ci tego, które masz, każde z nich będzie jedyne w swoim rodzaju. Jesli potrzebujesz pomocy, wsparcia, wysłuchania - zapraszam Cię do kontaktu z Netporadnią dla osób po aborcji: w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l
Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło,
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę odstąpić opakowanie Arthrotec. Tabletki 100%orginalne z apteki możliwości wysłania paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
Mój mail stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy może być tak że beta spadła a ciąża nadal jest czy raczej nie?

----------


## Natalia9616

Zostalo mi 12 tabletek arthrotecu ktory sama ostatnio zazywalam. Mam tez na niego recepte. Odsprzedam za cene apteczna. Nie zalezy mi na zdarciu kasy. Prosze o komentarz z mailem lub telefonem odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Wczoraj zazylam Art... 3×4 dopochwowo
Po pierwszej dawce jedynie ból brzucha po drugiej dawce dreszcze silniejszy ból ze skurczami jak przy miesiaczce tylko mocniejsze ale do wytrzymania poleciała krew i kilka dużych skrzepow pozniej znowu krew i znowu wieksze skrzepy. Po trzeciej dawce to samo tyle że te skrzepy już mniejsze. Dziś nadal krwawie podobnie jak przy miesiaczce niema tego dużo. Mięsień czy się udało ale dziś czuję się już dobrze niemam mdlosci nie jest mi słabo i nie jestem ospala. Wkoncu normalnie funkcjnuje co od jakiegoś tygodnia było niemożliwe. Mogę już normalnie jeść. Dziś ani razu nie ciągnęło mnie na wymioty. Myślicie że się udało? 6 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko wskazuje na to że udało co się. Na pewno jest dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oby tak było. Martwi mnie tylko to ze tak słabo teraz krwawie. Kiedy powinnam iść do ginekologa? Czy on teraz rozpozna że ingerowalam w poronienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krwawienie powinno trwać ok dwa tygodni. Powinno być podobne do miesiączki na początku bardziej obfite niż miesiączka ale potem tak normalnie. Tabletki pozostają w pochwie tak do 3-4 dni. Jeżeli krwawienie szybko skończy się to tak po tygodniu czasu najlepiej pójść do lekarza. Ale jak krwawienie będzie utrzymywać się do po nim czyli po dwóch tygodniach. Warto upewnić się czy wszystko jest dobrze. Czasami tabletki działają z opóźnieniem. Ja poroniłam kilka dni tak ok 5 dni po zastosowaniu tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jeśli beta spadła to już po wszystkim tak? Nie muszę jej powtórzyć? Już nie ma prawdopodobieństwa ze nadal zarodek jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli spadła to wszystko jest dobrze. Możesz za jakiś czas upewnić się czy spadła do zera. Ale hej widzisz znaczny spadek to udało Ci się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawienie powinno trwać ok dwa tygodni. Powinno być podobne do miesiączki na początku bardziej obfite niż miesiączka ale potem tak normalnie. Tabletki pozostają w pochwie tak do 3-4 dni. Jeżeli krwawienie szybko skończy się to tak po tygodniu czasu najlepiej pójść do lekarza. Ale jak krwawienie będzie utrzymywać się do po nim czyli po dwóch tygodniach. Warto upewnić się czy wszystko jest dobrze. Czasami tabletki działają z opóźnieniem. Ja poroniłam kilka dni tak ok 5 dni po zastosowaniu tabletek.


Mogę prosić o kontakt syla.88@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;182477]Jeżeli spadła to wszystko jest dobrze. Możesz za jakiś czas upewnić się czy spadła do zera. Ale hej widzisz znaczny spadek to udało Ci się.  
Z 500mlu na 28.74ml ?dużo spadło ?pierwsze 11.06 drugie 18.06

Kurde ciągle mam niepewność bo krwawienie trwało 10dni teraz już nic a brzuch nadal pobolewa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostalo mi 12 tabletek arthrotecu ktory sama ostatnio zazywalam. Mam tez na niego recepte. Odsprzedam za cene apteczna. Nie zalezy mi na zdarciu kasy. Prosze o komentarz z mailem lub telefonem odezwe sie


syla.88@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dużo spadło. Więc  na pewni udało się. 
 U każdej inaczej trwa krwawienie. U mnie przez ok 8 dni było krwawienie a potem 5 dni plemienia. 



P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie teraz tylko jakiś żółty śluz i brzuch boli ale czasami no i jeszcze jakieś bulgotanie jak nacisne.czyli mam się już nie martwić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważam że wszystko jest dobrze. Jeżeli objawy ciazy minęły lepiej się czujesz beta spadła i to znacznie i krwawienie utrzymywało się długo czas to wszystko powinno być dobrze. Ja nie byłam u lekarza badania krwi nie robiłam nie wiem czy beta spadła ale po wzięciu tabletek na drugi dzień wkoncu dobrze sie czulam brzuch mi zmalal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd jesteś taką obeznana skoro sama nie sptawdzalas jeśli mogę zapytać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa razy urodziłam dziecko, dwa razy poroniłam za pomocą tabletek. Bardzo bardzo dużo czytałam historii innych dziewczyn i rady jakich im inne dziewczyny udzielały. pisze na podstawie doświadczeń i rad innych kobiet jak i również tego co sama przeżyłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mówię że jestem ekspertką ale uważam że warto pisać i pomagać na podstawie rad tych dziewczyn ktore pomagają takim jak my w trudnych sytyacjach .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poza tym jest ztrona women on web na której można znaleźć wiele informacji na temat aborcji medycznej oraz pomoc. Polecam poczytać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem. Ja mam tylko nadzieję że beta spadnie do zera. Ja też urodziłam dziecko a teraz byłam w drugim tygodniu więc żadnych objawów ciazowych nie było mam nadzieję że jeśli był spadek to już nie wzrośnie u mnie to dopiero pierwszy raz takie coś jak poronienie przez tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę Was odezwie sie ktoś do mnie prywatnie?
syla.88@op.pl
Pptrzebuje pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny też byłam w waszej sytuacji i też kupowałam w desperacji opakowanie za 250zl
> Zostało mi 8 tabl może którejś się przyda.. 50zl w opakowaniu oryginalne mi pomogły


syla.88@op.pl zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dwa razy urodziłam dziecko, dwa razy poroniłam za pomocą tabletek. Bardzo bardzo dużo czytałam historii innych dziewczyn i rady jakich im inne dziewczyny udzielały. pisze na podstawie doświadczeń i rad innych kobiet jak i również tego co sama przeżyłam.


Dziewczyny potrzebuje naprawdę waszej pomocy mam niechciańnąnąną zagrożona ciaże z krwiakiem, rozdwajaniem sie kosmówki w dodatku bliźniaczą jestem załamana proszę odezwijcie się do mnie nie wiem co robic jak itp nie mam jak kupić tych tabletek a czas leci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> syla.88@op.pl


Witam jestem zainteresowana odkupieniem tabletek. Proszę o informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostalo mi 12 tabletek arthrotecu ktory sama ostatnio zazywalam. Mam tez na niego recepte. Odsprzedam za cene apteczna. Nie zalezy mi na zdarciu kasy. Prosze o komentarz z mailem lub telefonem odezwe sie


Witam. Jestem zainteresowana odkupieniem tabl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny potrzebuje naprawdę waszej pomocy mam niechciańnąnąną zagrożona ciaże z krwiakiem, rozdwajaniem sie kosmówki w dodatku bliźniaczą jestem załamana proszę odezwijcie się do mnie nie wiem co robic jak itp nie mam jak kupić tych tabletek a czas leci.


Uważam że w takiej sytuacji żadnej lekarz nie odmówi przypisania tabletek. Najlepiej pójdź prywatnie powiedz jak jest i napewno
ci pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A na tym forum pani Karolina często pisze że ma tabletki ktore u niej można kupić. Można jej zaufać. Napisz do niej a napewno ci szybko pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie 20szt. Leku artrotek .Wysylka z sprawdzeniem lub odbiór  osobisty.792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważam że w takiej sytuacji żadnej lekarz nie odmówi przypisania tabletek. Najlepiej pójdź prywatnie powiedz jak jest i napewno
> ci pomoże.


No własnie w tym jest problem że nikt z ginekologow u mnie nie chce mi pomóc... nie wiem co mam już robić... macie jakiegoś sprawdzonego lekarza ktory mi pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nzoisz do pani Karoliny na pewno pomoże. Boję się o żebyś nie dostała zbyt silnego krwotoku bo to podwójna ciąża i jeszcze z krwiakiem.  A skąd jesteś ? Moze do innego miasta pojechać i prosić o pomoc. Jestem w ogromnym szoku ze zaden lekarz w takiej sytuacji nie chce ci pomóc. Dziwne że żaden lekarz nie przejął się twoja sytuacja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz do pani Karoliny na pewno wyśle Ci tabletki bardzo szybko a we wtorek może już je będziesz miała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jeśli beta spadła po zażyciu tabletek to nie ma juz prawa wzrasnac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pewno nie wzrośnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli teraz zostało mi czekać na okres tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. Chyba tak jak przy miesięczne czyli za miesiąc  powinien być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana ja jutro robię zabieg mam 20 szt ponoć potrzebuje 12 ale to się okaże ,resztę mogę ci wysłać ,mogę tez załatwić ci w normalnej aptecznej cenie z apteki ,mam znajomosci i dostałam dziś od ręki bez recepty  ,nie mogę patrzeć na tych cholernych ludzi którzy chcą tylko zarobić ,podaj maila odezwę się


Czy tabletki aktualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś ma dostęp do tabletek w normalnej cenie proszę o kontakt ala_ole@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś stosował art tabletki w 2-3 tyg od zajścia czyli stosunku i sie powiodło? Czy to jest za wcześnie na powodzenie kuracji? Proszę o odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nzoisz do pani Karoliny na pewno pomoże. Boję się o żebyś nie dostała zbyt silnego krwotoku bo to podwójna ciąża i jeszcze z krwiakiem.  A skąd jesteś ? Moze do innego miasta pojechać i prosić o pomoc. Jestem w ogromnym szoku ze zaden lekarz w takiej sytuacji nie chce ci pomóc. Dziwne że żaden lekarz nie przejął się twoja sytuacja.


Wiecie jak w dzisiejszych czasach jest temat tabu każdy się boi bo moze mieć prokuratora itp jestem z wielkopolski może ktoś ma namiary na zaufanego lekarza z okolic to będę wdzięczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moj lekarz prowadzący chce walczyć o ciążę... ja mam więcej obaw i niestety decyzję podjełam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa p. Jakuba z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Jakuba powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie dostalyscie okres? U mnie od końca krwawienia minął miesiąc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> Wczoraj zazylam Art... 3×4 dopochwowo
> Po pierwszej dawce jedynie ból brzucha po drugiej dawce dreszcze silniejszy ból ze skurczami jak przy miesiaczce tylko mocniejsze ale do wytrzymania poleciała krew i kilka dużych skrzepow pozniej znowu krew i znowu wieksze skrzepy. Po trzeciej dawce to samo tyle że te skrzepy już mniejsze. Dziś nadal krwawie podobnie jak przy miesiaczce niema tego dużo. Mięsień czy się udało ale dziś czuję się już dobrze niemam mdlosci nie jest mi słabo i nie jestem ospala. Wkoncu normalnie funkcjnuje co od jakiegoś tygodnia było niemożliwe. Mogę już normalnie jeść. Dziś ani razu nie ciągnęło mnie na wymioty. Myślicie że się udało? 6 tydz


Mialam tak samo. Udało się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś stosował art tabletki w 2-3 tyg od zajścia czyli stosunku i sie powiodło? Czy to jest za wcześnie na powodzenie kuracji? Proszę o odp


Ja stosowalam w 3tygodniu i się udało beta spadła jestem po wszystkim tylko jeszcze czasami boli brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa p. Jakuba z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Jakuba powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780


Skąd jest ten lekarz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też właśnie przed tym nie robiłam żadnych badań. Mija 3 dzień i wciąż krwawie. Sądzę że się udało bo czuję się juz bardzo dobrze. Odzyłam. A czy test ciążowy dałby mi teraz odpowiedź czy odczekać chociaż tydzień ? Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> syla.88@op.pl zainteresowana


Napisałam do Ciebie kochana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli ktoś ma dostęp do tabletek w normalnej cenie proszę o kontakt ala_ole@wp.pl


Mam za 50zl ale tylko 8

----------


## Zaklopotana88

Recepte lub tabletki ktore kupimy w aptece. Pilneee

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytanie ktoś tu poleca Pana Darka z kliniki Eskulap i pana Jakuba ten sam nr telefonu... zastanawia mnie to ktoś się z nim kontaktował?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci.Tanio 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytanie ktoś tu poleca Pana Darka z kliniki Eskulap i pana Jakuba ten sam nr telefonu... zastanawia mnie to ktoś się z nim kontaktował?


Ten niby lekarz podobno ma też na i nie Marek. znalazłam trzy ogloszenia z trzema różnymi imionami a z tym samym numerem telefonu. A jak  dziewczyny pytają się gdzie w jakim mieście przyjmuje ten lekarz to zero odpowiedzi. Dziwne to wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pytanie ktoś tu poleca Pana Darka z kliniki Eskulap i pana Jakuba ten sam nr telefonu... zastanawia mnie to ktoś się z nim kontaktował?


Ten niby lekarz podobno ma też na i nie Marek. Nawet bylo ogłoszenie ze to dziewczyna pod tym numerem sprzedaje tabletki. znalazłam 4 ogloszenia z 4 różnymi imionami a z tym samym numerem telefonu. A jak  dziewczyny pytają się gdzie w jakim mieście przyjmuje ten lekarz to zero odpowiedzi. Dziwne to wszystko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak bo to nie jest lekarz z żadnej kliniki Eskulap sprawdziłam to... handlarz i tyle ale może tabletki sprzedaje dobre tego nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie rada bo niewiem czy dobrze się ze mną dzieje czy powinnam się martwić. 5 dzień od zazycia Art.. wszystko rozwiązało się jeszcze tego samego dnia w trakcie zażywania leku. Na drugi dzień tak jak wam już wcześniej pisałam odzyłam, czułam się B.dobrze wszystkie objawy ciążowe minęły i przez ostatnie dni f unkcjonowalam już normalnie. Oczywiście ciągle krwawilam ale to tak jak przy słabym okresie. Dziś 5 dni po od rana boli brzuch tak jak przy okresie i krwawienie się bardzo nasililo... myślę że to nie krwotok ale mogę się mylić. Co o tym sądzicie czy to normalne? Czy może powinnam wziazc jakąś tabletkę rozkurczowe może to zlagodzi ale też obawiam się ze wstrzymam oczyszczanie. Niewiem co robić. Pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

...Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli krwawienie jest bardzo silne ciągle jesteś przez to w toalecie to możesz pojechać do szpitala dla własnego bezpieczeństwa. Tabletek po 5 dniach nie powinni wykryć a Ty możesz udawać że nie wiedziałaś o ciazy powiesz że okres ci się przedłuża i w dodatku nasilił. Zjadają Cię a Ty będziesz pewna że wszystko jest dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miało by zbadaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasami bywa również i tak że krwawienie nasila się po kilku dniach od wzięcia tabletek. Czytałam że czasami tak się zdarza więc jeśli nie jest to straszny krwotok to poczekaj może w ten sposób oczyszcza się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem tabletek z 2 stron internetowych proszę czy któraś z was zamawiała te tabletki z tych stron:  zestawporonny.pl i wojen on Web chodzi mi o tabletki Mifepristone i misoprostol prosze o pilna odp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , 3 tygodnie temu zdarzyłam *** , po 2 dawcę zaczęło się krwawienie , wyleciały 2 duże skrzepy trwało to 7 dni  i był to 3-4 tydzień . Robiłam wynik beta - był najpierw 686 , potem po 3 dniach spadł do 245, po tygodniu znowu zrobiłam badanie i wyszło 567. Nie wiem co mam myśleć. Wczoraj znowu zarzylam  12 tabletek dopochwowe , ale nic się nie dzieje , tylko ze tabletki same wychodzą .  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję dziewczyny uspokoilyscie mnie, jeśli tak się czasem dzieje to spokojnie to przeczekam. Jeśli się pogorszy oczywiście pojadę do szpitala i będę trzymać się wersji ze myślałam że to miesiączka. Fajnie ze można na was liczyć że tu jesteście i wzajemnie się wspieracie. Jestem z wami od początku mojej decyzji i jestem pewna że bez was tutaj nie dałabym rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam , 3 tygodnie temu zdarzyłam *** , po 2 dawcę zaczęło się krwawienie , wyleciały 2 duże skrzepy trwało to 7 dni  i był to 3-4 tydzień . Robiłam wynik beta - był najpierw 686 , potem po 3 dniach spadł do 245, po tygodniu znowu zrobiłam badanie i wyszło 567. Nie wiem co mam myśleć. Wczoraj znowu zarzylam  12 tabletek dopochwowe , ale nic się nie dzieje , tylko ze tabletki same wychodzą .  
> Pozdrawiam


Jak to możliwe że beta spadła i znowu urosła? :O

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem 1 tydzień 6 dzień od zazycia czyli prawie 2 tyg. Pierwszy tydzień krwawiłam bardzo obficie ze skrzepami a wtym tygodniu krwawiłam jak przy okresie jedynie od piątku już takie delikatne krwawienie i dziś już brązowe plamienie.. powiedzcie mi bo zaraz osiwieje robiłam dwie bety i był spadek z 43812,9 na 10120,8 ale jutro Idę jeszcze raz bo nie da mi to spokoju jeśli nie zobaczę że już spadła do 0.. ale mianowicie chodzi mi o to że od dwóch dni z rana mam pełny pęcherz i jakoś brzuch mnie zaczął pobolewac.. czy to możliwe że ciąż się dalej utrzymuje? To był 9 tydzień dzisiaj wychodzi 10 tydz 3 dz. Nie wiem czy się martwić.. ale jak krwawiłam wylatywalo że mnie mnóstwo tkanek nawet zauważyłam łożysko..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję dziewczyny uspokoilyscie mnie, jeśli tak się czasem dzieje to spokojnie to przeczekam. Jeśli się pogorszy oczywiście pojadę do szpitala i będę trzymać się wersji ze myślałam że to miesiączka. Fajnie ze można na was liczyć że tu jesteście i wzajemnie się wspieracie. Jestem z wami od początku mojej decyzji i jestem pewna że bez was tutaj nie dałabym rady.


Napisz jak się czujesz , czy krwawienie ustępuje czy nadal utrzymuje się takie silne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem 1 tydzień 6 dzień od zazycia czyli prawie 2 tyg. Pierwszy tydzień krwawiłam bardzo obficie ze skrzepami a wtym tygodniu krwawiłam jak przy okresie jedynie od piątku już takie delikatne krwawienie i dziś już brązowe plamienie.. powiedzcie mi bo zaraz osiwieje robiłam dwie bety i był spadek z 43812,9 na 10120,8 ale jutro Idę jeszcze raz bo nie da mi to spokoju jeśli nie zobaczę że już spadła do 0.. ale mianowicie chodzi mi o to że od dwóch dni z rana mam pełny pęcherz i jakoś brzuch mnie zaczął pobolewac.. czy to możliwe że ciąż się dalej utrzymuje? To był 9 tydzień dzisiaj wychodzi 10 tydz 3 dz. Nie wiem czy się martwić.. ale jak krwawiłam wylatywalo że mnie mnóstwo tkanek nawet zauważyłam łożysko..


Wszystko wskazuje na to że udało Ci się.  U mnie gdy krwawienie zmieniło się w plemienia brzuch nadal pobolewał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak to możliwe że beta spadła i znowu urosła? :O


Nie wiem jak możliwe , ale tak pokazują badania beta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotecu oryginalne pudełko. Kupilam ale nie użyłam i leży. Więc jeśli któraś byłaby zainteresowana proszę napisać anna.j.29@wp.pl. Mogę wysłać zdjęcie opakowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa p. Jakuba z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Jakuba powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko wskazuje na to że udało Ci się.  U mnie gdy krwawienie zmieniło się w plemienia brzuch nadal pobolewał.


Zrobiłam dziś test ciążowy wyszedł pozytywny:/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zostalo mi 12 tabletek  arthrotecu. Bede tez miala recepte. Jesli ktoras jest chetna kupic zostawcie jakis namiar mail telefon skontaktuje sie!


Witam, proszę o kontakt pelagia2323@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zrobiłam dziś test ciążowy wyszedł pozytywny:/


Test ciążowy będzie pozytywny nawet 4 tygodnie po poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;182657]Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa p. Jakuba z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Jakuba powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780[/QUOTE 
Kolejny raz pytam sie w jakim mieście ten lekarz przyjmuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?

Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisałam do Ciebie kochana


Jestem bardzo zainteresowana ;(
annajakubowicz@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, proszę o kontakt pelagia2323@wp.pl


Ja również byłabym zainteresowana jeśli jest taka możliwość. Tabletkami lub recepta, w zależności co zostanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was zamawiała tabletki z takich portali jak ogloszenia24 itp. czy były dobre? Skuteczne? Jeśli tak to może poprosiłbym namiar. W tym tygodniu chciałabym mieć to już za sobą.  To bardzo wczesna ciąża, beta mi wyszła dzisiaj 101.  Jak tylko uda mi się zdobyć tabletki, zdam wam relacje z całego procesu w przypadku tak wczesnej ciąży. Tylko proszę o jakąś pomoc w zdobyciu tabletek lub recepty. Plisss

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i bezpieczne tabletki poronne to polecam wam ginekologa z Bielska-Białej.  Zadzwonilam pod ten numer 502 427 780 i za dwa dni mialam juz tabletki u siebie. Lekarz jest naprawde w porzadku i rozumie kobiety w trudnej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i bezpieczne tabletki poronne to polecam wam ginekologa z Bielska-Białej.  Zadzwonilam pod ten numer 502 427 780 i za dwa dni mialam juz tabletki u siebie. Lekarz jest naprawde w porzadku i rozumie kobiety w trudnej sytuacji.


Szoook będę śledzić ta strone na bieżąco i informować ze ten ginekolog to nie ginekolog tylko handlarz i tyle... a ppo 2 poprzednie posty mówią to samo ginekolog Jakub, Darek itp pod jednym nr telefonu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;182666]


> Witajcie . Dziewczyny ja polecam wam dobrego ginekologa p. Jakuba z kliniki Eskulap. Byłam w 9 tygodniu i zadzwoniłam do p Jakuba powiedzialam w jakiej jestem sytuacji o zaliczonej wpadce i wogole. Dostalam zestaw 12 tabletek w cenie 200zł. Tabletki okazały sie skuteczne co prawda troche bolał brzuch ale juz jestem po i czuje ogromna ulge ze sie udalo. Jesli potrzebujecie fachowej skutecznej i bezpiecznej pomocy to podaje namiary do naprawde dobrego ginekologa ktory na pewno wam pomoże 502 427 780[/QUOTE 
> Kolejny raz pytam sie w jakim mieście ten lekarz przyjmuje?


To nie jest lekarz sprawdziłam go... wolałam iść do ginekologa niź brać te tabletki ale okazał się mega sciemą tabletki to on ma ale ginekologa na oczy nie widział.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was zamawiała tabletki z takich portali jak ogloszenia24 itp. czy były dobre? Skuteczne? Jeśli tak to może poprosiłbym namiar. W tym tygodniu chciałabym mieć to już za sobą.  To bardzo wczesna ciąża, beta mi wyszła dzisiaj 101.  Jak tylko uda mi się zdobyć tabletki, zdam wam relacje z całego procesu w przypadku tak wczesnej ciąży. Tylko proszę o jakąś pomoc w zdobyciu tabletek lub recepty. Plisss


Proszę Cię ywazaj ja zostałam oszukana na portalu ogłoszenie 24.pl straciłam pieniądze a oszustka wysłała mi landrynki. Na tym forum znalazłam panią Karolinę w piątek wysłała tabletki a we wtorek już je miałam. Polecam panią Karolinę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965


Zadzwoń do pani Karoliny Na pewno pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety już pisałam do Pani Karoliny. Ale nieaktualne. Dlatego szukam dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę Cię ywazaj ja zostałam oszukana na portalu ogłoszenie 24.pl straciłam pieniądze a oszustka wysłała mi landrynki. Na tym forum znalazłam panią Karolinę w piątek wysłała tabletki a we wtorek już je miałam. Polecam panią Karolinę.


Dzięki za radę, już miałam zamawiać. Szukam dalej, boje się tylko że braknie mi czasu :Frown:  czy u Ciebie wszystko ok?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mogę podarować tej kobiecie że tak mnie oszukała udawała taką miłą że jej zaufałam. Straciłam pieniądze a ta mnie przez smsy obrazala i wyzywała od najgordzych. Dzięki pani Karolinie wszystko dobrze się skończyło. Tabletki zadziałały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jak się czujesz , czy krwawienie ustępuje czy nadal utrzymuje się takie silne?


Jest już lepiej, nadal obficie krwawie i boli jeszcze brzuch ale nie jest już tak jak było, pomagam sobie noapą i daje rady, mogłoby się już to skończyć ale to dopiero tydzień po. 
Patrycja

----------


## Pla

Mam 12 tabletek do sprzedania. Więcej info: placuszek1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z was zamawiała tabletki z takich portali jak ogloszenia24 itp. czy były dobre? Skuteczne? Jeśli tak to może poprosiłbym namiar. W tym tygodniu chciałabym mieć to już za sobą.  To bardzo wczesna ciąża, beta mi wyszła dzisiaj 101.  Jak tylko uda mi się zdobyć tabletki, zdam wam relacje z całego procesu w przypadku tak wczesnej ciąży. Tylko proszę o jakąś pomoc w zdobyciu tabletek lub recepty. Plisss


Mogę Ci pomóc. Podam nr do P. Marty 500306332 kupilam od niej tabletki
 Były i mnie już na następny dzień. Orginalne. Pomogły. Zapakowane bardzo dyskretnie i wysłane kurierem. 12 tabletek za 140zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest już lepiej, nadal obficie krwawie i boli jeszcze brzuch ale nie jest już tak jak było, pomagam sobie noapą i daje rady, mogłoby się już to skończyć ale to dopiero tydzień po. 
> Patrycja


Jeżeli krwawienie będzie utrzymywać się dłużej niż dwa tygodnie warto pójść do lekarza. zbyt długie krwawienie jest niebezpieczne dla zdrowia. Ale krwawienie po poronieniu trawa ok dwa tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę Ci pomóc. Podam nr do P. Marty 500306332 kupilam od niej tabletki
>  Były i mnie już na następny dzień. Orginalne. Pomogły. Zapakowane bardzo dyskretnie i wysłane kurierem. 12 tabletek za 140zł


Tylko z możliwością sprawdzenia przy odbiorze. Wtedy będziesz pewna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sprawdzałam. P. Marta prosiła żeby zrobić to dyskretnie żeby kurier nie widział tabletek. Tabletki były zawinięte w sweter. Wszystko się zgadzało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
 cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
 576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotec. placuszek1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie leku artrotek .Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci.792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam całe opakowanie leku artrotek .Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci.792904982


Proszę o kontakt pelagia2323@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiasz się nad aborcją? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotec , kupione w aptece, oryginalnie zapakowane. 723437240 SMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również byłabym zainteresowana jeśli jest taka możliwość. Tabletkami lub recepta, w zależności co zostanie.


 Napisałam do cb maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 dni przed zazyciem beta 43 812,9
2 dni po zażyciu beta 10 120,8
2 tygodnie po zażyciu 1 522,6

Czy taki spadek wolny jest normalny? Krwawiłam 2 tygodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 5 dni przed zazyciem beta 43 812,9
> 2 dni po zażyciu beta 10 120,8
> 2 tygodnie po zażyciu 1 522,6
> 
> Czy taki spadek wolny jest normalny? Krwawiłam 2 tygodnie


Tak, udało się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, udało się


Tak wiem że poroniłam.
Ale czy ta beta nie powinna już być o wiele mniejsza 2 tygodnie po?
Czy trzeba iść do gina?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie arthrotec kupiony przezemnie w aptece. 100%orginalny. Kupiłam sobie ale mi już nie będzie potrzebny.
Wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty. 
Mój mail 
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wiem że poroniłam.
> Ale czy ta beta nie powinna już być o wiele mniejsza 2 tygodnie po?
> Czy trzeba iść do gina?


Spokojnie spadnie ja tez miałam najpierw duzy spadek a teraz spada wolno ważne ze spada z tego co widzę byłaś juz w wysokiej ciąży także beta spada wolniej ale jest to normalne nie masz sie czym martwic jest wszystko dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spokojnie spadnie ja tez miałam najpierw duzy spadek a teraz spada wolno ważne ze spada z tego co widzę byłaś juz w wysokiej ciąży także beta spada wolniej ale jest to normalne nie masz sie czym martwic jest wszystko dobrze


Uff już się bałam że to może jakiś zasniad czy coś takiego. 
A wolałabym uniknąć gina.
Byłam w 9 tygodniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw, ewentualnie arthrotec. Łódź odbiór osobisty. Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny którym się udało. 
Skąd bralyscie tabletki? Z jakiegoś ogłoszenia? Prosiłabym o jakiś namiar. Link, mail, telefon... Cokolwiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę Cię ywazaj ja zostałam oszukana na portalu ogłoszenie 24.pl straciłam pieniądze a oszustka wysłała mi landrynki. Na tym forum znalazłam panią Karolinę w piątek wysłała tabletki a we wtorek już je miałam. Polecam panią Karolinę.


Czy jesteś już po wszystkim? Tabletki zadziałały?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny którym się udało. 
> Skąd bralyscie tabletki? Z jakiegoś ogłoszenia? Prosiłabym o jakiś namiar. Link, mail, telefon... Cokolwiek.


Ja kupiłam na receptę w aptece poprostu. Dostałam od lekarza nic nie podejrzewał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jesteś już po wszystkim? Tabletki zadziałały?


Tak tabletki zadziałały. Cztery tyg temu wzięłam tabletki i wszystko jest już dobrze. Już na następny dzień od wzięcia tabletek zaczęłam dobrze się czuć w końcu nie było mi nie dobrze i w ogólnie lepiej się czułam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny którym się udało. 
> Skąd bralyscie tabletki? Z jakiegoś ogłoszenia? Prosiłabym o jakiś namiar. Link, mail, telefon... Cokolwiek.


placuszek1987@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> placuszek1987@wp.pl


Kupione w aptece z recepty lekarza moge odsprzedac

Adrpi@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety już pisałam do Pani Karoliny. Ale nieaktualne. Dlatego szukam dalej.


Mam 16 szt moge odsprzedac adrpi@wp.pl
Chetnie wysle zdjecia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 16 szt moge odsprzedac adrpi@wp.pl
> Chetnie wysle zdjecia



Masz jeszcze je ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam opakowanie arthrotec kupiony przezemnie w aptece. 100%orginalny. Kupiłam sobie ale mi już nie będzie potrzebny.
> Wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty. 
> Mój mail 
> stec33@wp.pl


Czy aktualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w trakcie 3 dawki arthro. Niestety u mnie nic się nie dzieje. Delikatne dreszcze.. nic więcej, żadnych boli, skurczy czy krwawienia. Zakładam że się nie powiodło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w trakcie 3 dawki arthro. Niestety u mnie nic się nie dzieje. Delikatne dreszcze.. nic więcej, żadnych boli, skurczy czy krwawienia. Zakładam że się nie powiodło.


u mnie krwawienie wystąpiło 5 dni po wzięciu tabletek przez te dni miałam bóle brzucha i skurcze. Tabletki działają  czasami z opóźnieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz jeszcze je ?


Tak
Prosze o maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja otrzymalam pomoc w klinice Eskulap w Bielsku Białej u ginekolova p. Jakuba Żrebca. Tabletki dostalam w przystepnej cenie a dzis jestem juz 3 dzien po udanym zabiegu co prawda utrzymuje sie lekkie plamienie ale wszystko jest ok. Jesli ktora z was jest w trudnej sytuacji to pofaje namiary to tego wspanialego ginekologa i mysle ze mam rowniez pomoze. Polecam Jakub Źrebuec 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie krwawienie wystąpiło 5 dni po wzięciu tabletek przez te dni miałam bóle brzucha i skurcze. Tabletki działają  czasami z opóźnieniem.


A robiłaś w międzyczasie betę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja otrzymalam pomoc w klinice Eskulap w Bielsku Białej u ginekolova p. Jakuba Żrebca. Tabletki dostalam w przystepnej cenie a dzis jestem juz 3 dzien po udanym zabiegu co prawda utrzymuje sie lekkie plamienie ale wszystko jest ok. Jesli ktora z was jest w trudnej sytuacji to pofaje namiary to tego wspanialego ginekologa i mysle ze mam rowniez pomoze. Polecam Jakub Źrebuec 502 427 780


Nie ma tam takiego lekarza bez kitu.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W 6 tygodniu ciaży

Kupiłam cytotec 4 szt kosztowało mnie tosporo ale nie ważne. Brałam zgodnie z zaleceniami tj. o21 dopochwowo 2 tabletki i leżeć plackiem nogi do góry, o23 kolejne 2 tabletki i spać... rano obudziłam się i pomyślałam że ktoś mnie oszukał bo zero bólu, mdłości itp wiec ok poszłam siusiu i... podczas sikania wypadł ze mnie skrzep bardzo duży potem mniejsze i tam cały dzień...wieczorem ciepła kąpiel i jeszcze skrzepy... Dziś 2 dzień po ciągle krwawie ale nie mocno wiec jutro ide ns bhcg sprawdzić co i jak, w następnym tygodniu do lekarza i dam Wam znać co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chetnie odsprzedam arthrotec.
Kupiony 2 tyg temu w aptece chetnym moge wyslac zdjecia 
Prosze o kontakt na adres jola.kustrzycka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj o 10 brałam pierwszą dawkę 4 tabletki arthro doustnie, 3 godziny później następną i o 16 ostatnia. W ciągu dnia dosłownie nic się nie dzialo poza dreszczami. Pierwsza krew  pojawiła się o 20. To był szok, już byłam przygotowana że nic się nie wydarzy. A jednak.. do tej pory krwawie. Nie mocno, raczej lekko. Pojawiło się kilka małych skrzepów jak przy okresie. Dodam że beta robiona 3 dni temu 22. Zatem baaaardzo wczesny tydzień. Dzisiaj nie robiłam, ale z wyliczeń powinnam mieć około 55. Jeśli przyrost jest prawidłowy. Mam nadzieję że w nocy się rozkręci. Oby. 
Kolejna beta w poniedziałek. Dam znać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A robiłaś w międzyczasie betę?


Nie robiłam. Krwawienie trwało dwa tyg wszystko przebiegło tak jak powinno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja otrzymalam pomoc w klinice Eskulap w Bielsku Białej u ginekolova p. Jakuba Żrebca. Tabletki dostalam w przystepnej cenie a dzis jestem juz 3 dzien po udanym zabiegu co prawda utrzymuje sie lekkie plamienie ale wszystko jest ok. Jesli ktora z was jest w trudnej sytuacji to pofaje namiary to tego wspanialego ginekologa i mysle ze mam rowniez pomoze. Polecam Jakub Źrebuec 502 427 780


Niby taki lekarz istnieje tylko już nie pracuje w szpitalu ale założył własną działalność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja otrzymalam pomoc w klinice Eskulap w Bielsku Białej u ginekolova p. Jakuba Żrebca. Tabletki dostalam w przystepnej cenie a dzis jestem juz 3 dzien po udanym zabiegu co prawda utrzymuje sie lekkie plamienie ale wszystko jest ok. Jesli ktora z was jest w trudnej sytuacji to pofaje namiary to tego wspanialego ginekologa i mysle ze mam rowniez pomoze. Polecam Jakub Źrebuec 502 427 780


ja zamowiłam w poniedziałek u tego ginekologa tabletki a w srode juz je miałam u siebie. wszystko ładnie spakowane a przede wszystkim lek zadział z czego sie bardzo ciesze. Dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915   915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie artrotrku do sprzedania mizliwa wysylka lub odbiór osobisty.Jest możliwość zakupu 12szt.792904982

----------


## Karolinaaa

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabketki sa orginalne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze. Cena 200zl plus koszt wysylki. Karolina 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi co myśleć pierwsza beta hcg
11.06 500mlu/ml
18.06 28.74 mlu/ml
28.06 3.1mlu/ml
Czyli sie udało i zostało mi czekać na miesiączkę tak? I jak to liczyć od poronienia czy od końca krwawienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Recepte lub tabletki ktore kupimy w aptece. Pilneee


 Mam na sprzedaż 8 tab art, Gdynia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 16 szt 
Jola.kustrzycka@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powiedzcie mi co myśleć pierwsza beta hcg
> 11.06 500mlu/ml
> 18.06 28.74 mlu/ml
> 28.06 3.1mlu/ml
> Czyli sie udało i zostało mi czekać na miesiączkę tak? I jak to liczyć od poronienia czy od końca krwawienia?


Tak udało się. Miesiączka powinna wystąpić ok 6 tygodni od poronienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ma ktos odsprzedać tabletki?  :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ma ktos odsprzedać tabletki?  :/


Ja mam, podaj maila to się odezwę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam na sprzedaż 8 tab art, Gdynia.


Jestem zainteresowana odbiór w Gdyni
Proszę o kontakt 665311047

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam, podaj maila to się odezwę.


Aqnes0275@wp.pl jestem zainteresowana kupnem arthotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam, podaj maila to się odezwę.


Jestem zainteresowana aqnes0275@wp.pl
Gdynia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ma odsprzedać artrotek
Proszę o wiadomość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam, podaj maila to się odezwę.


 karolina.jeczen@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej pomóżcie szybko.. jutro minie 3 tyg od zazycia dostałam właśnie silnego krwawienia normalnie siedzę na toalecie i nie przestaje się ze mnie lac, tampony przeciekają.. po zażyciu krwawiłam bite dwa tyg. Jeden tydzień przerwy i właśnie znowu się zaczęło.. beta sprzed 5 dni wynosila 1522,6. Czy to możliwe że to już okres? Czy po prostu Nawrot oczyszczania ? Boże normalnie już myślałam że betę miała spokój a tu ciurkiem krew zywoczerwona  leci :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej pomóżcie szybko.. jutro minie 3 tyg od zazycia dostałam właśnie silnego krwawienia normalnie siedzę na toalecie i nie przestaje się ze mnie lac, tampony przeciekają.. po zażyciu krwawiłam bite dwa tyg. Jeden tydzień przerwy i właśnie znowu się zaczęło.. beta sprzed 5 dni wynosila 1522,6. Czy to możliwe że to już okres? Czy po prostu Nawrot oczyszczania ? Boże normalnie już myślałam że betę miała spokój a tu ciurkiem krew zywoczerwona  leci


Trochę to niepokojące ponowne krwawienie. Lepiej jak zbada Cię lekarz bo przedłużając krwawienie jest niebezpieczne dla zdrowia. Krwawienie po poronieniu trwa ok dwa tygodnie a miesiączka powinna pojawić się do 6 tyg po poronieniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trochę to niepokojące ponowne krwawienie. Lepiej jak zbada Cię lekarz bo przedłużając krwawienie jest niebezpieczne dla zdrowia. Krwawienie po poronieniu trwa ok dwa tygodnie a miesiączka powinna pojawić się do 6 tyg po poronieniu.


 Beta ładnie spadła z 48 tys na 1 tys ml/U w przeciągu 3 tygodni tylko to niespodziewane krwawienie czuję się jak w okres bo boli mnie brzuch i wzięło mnie na słodkie.. w ogóle dziś pierwszy raz uprawialismy sex. Dość ostry może dlatego? Zaczynam się martwić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Beta ładnie spadła z 48 tys na 1 tys ml/U w przeciągu 3 tygodni tylko to niespodziewane krwawienie czuję się jak w okres bo boli mnie brzuch i wzięło mnie na słodkie.. w ogóle dziś pierwszy raz uprawialismy sex. Dość ostry może dlatego? Zaczynam się martwić


Byc może i to jest powód krwawienie. Jeżeli to nie jest strasznie silne krwawienie można poczekać zobaczyć być może nie zagoiło się wszystko po poronieniu może coś ,,naruszyluscie ".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam 12 tab. a**** fo*** 
po wszytskim tylko lekkie plamienia , które dlugo nie trwały i dreszcze.
Pewnie nic nie dało.

Za mała dawka, próbować jeszcze raz ?
Ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji i udało się za drugim razem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam właśnie podobną sytuację. Opisywałam wam już jak to wszystko u mnie przebiegało. kończy się drugi tydzień i ostatnie trzy dni miałam już tylko lekkie plamienie. Myślałam ze już po wszystkim a dziś zaczęłam znowu mocniej krwawic.. czy ktoras z was tez tak miała? Dla przypomnienia po zazyciu art.. odrazu poronilam w trakcie. Pierwsze dni krwawilam nie za mocno pozniej krwawienie było obfite i zaczęło ustawac aż minęły niecałe dwa tygodnie i zostało tylko plamienie. I tak jak napisałam wyżej dziś zaczęłam znowu Krwawic mocniej. Niewiem czy to normalne. Doradzcie proszę. Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wziełam 12 tab. a**** fo*** 
> po wszytskim tylko lekkie plamienia , które dlugo nie trwały i dreszcze.
> Pewnie nic nie dało.
> 
> Za mała dawka, próbować jeszcze raz ?
> Ktoś był w podobnej sytuacji i udało się za drugim razem?


Mogło się nie udać ale możesz poronic dopiero po kilku dniach. Dziewczyny już opisywaly tu takie sytuacje.  Radziłbym Ci poczekać parę dni może się rozkreci. Jednak trochę krwawilas więc jest już jakieś światełko. Dużo się ruszaj, wysiłek może pomóc ale oczywiście z umiarem. Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam recepte za 50 zl prosze o zostawienie kontaktu a odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem zainteresowana kupnem recepty. Mój numer 781030700

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja otrzymalam pomoc w klinice Eskulap w Bielsku Białej u ginekolova p. Jakuba Żrebca. Tabletki dostalam w przystepnej cenie a dzis jestem juz 3 dzien po udanym zabiegu co prawda utrzymuje sie lekkie plamienie ale wszystko jest ok. Jesli ktora z was jest w trudnej sytuacji to pofaje namiary to tego wspanialego ginekologa i mysle ze mam rowniez pomoze. Tabletki tez wysyla kurierem jesli ktos daleko mieszka. Polecam Jakub Źrebuec 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja otrzymalam pomoc w klinice Eskulap w Bielsku Białej u ginekolova p. Jakuba Żrebca. Tabletki dostalam w przystepnej cenie a dzis jestem juz 3 dzien po udanym zabiegu co prawda utrzymuje sie lekkie plamienie ale wszystko jest ok. Jesli ktora z was jest w trudnej sytuacji to pofaje namiary to tego wspanialego ginekologa i mysle ze mam rowniez pomoze. Tabletki tez wysyla kurierem jesli ktos daleko mieszka. Polecam Jakub Źrebuec 502 427 780


Lekkie plemienia 3 dni po wzięciu tabletek to jakieś kłamstwo. Na pewno nie udało Ci się . Musi wystąpić krwawienie i to przez blisko 2 tyg. Jakaś to ściema.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.
Odstąpię opakowania arthrotec. Tanio. Wysyłka natychmiastowa. 
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?
Doświadczyłaś aborcji?

Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw WHW wraz z potwierdzeniem wpłaty oraz całą korespondencją. patrycjapatka1976@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie bo już niewiem co myśleć. 
Dziś byłam u ginekologa. Powiedziałam mu że przychodzę ponieważ miesiączka przedłużyła się i trwa już dwa tygodnie. Dr mnie przebadal zrobił usg brzucha i dopochwowe. Po badaniu nie powiedział nic ze doszło do poronienia! Czy to możliwe że nie widział tego? Powiedział mi diagnozę PRZYROST BŁONY ŚLUZOWEJ MACICY - ENDOMETRIOZA 
Niewiem co mam o tym myśleć. Czy on nie zauważył że poronilam? Czy może zrobiłam sobie krzywdę tymi tabletkami i rzeczywiście coś tam się zrobilo? Powiedział jeszcze ze to przez zaburzenia hormonalne które mnie dotknęły. I ze mamy dwie drogi albo leczymy tabletkami albo lyzeczkowanie. Wybrałam tabletki. Bylam w ciazy na 100% bo przeciez test byl pozytywne po zazyciu art.. doszlo do poronienia. Moze byc tak ze nie widzial tego? I ze to co tam widzial to poprostu oczyszczajaca się macica? Faktem jest to że moje krwawienie trwa już dłużej jak dwa tygodnie. 

Proszę powiedzcie co o tym myślicie.

Przepisal mi ORGAMETRIL ((Wskazania:
Częste miesiączkowanie. Obfite krwawienie miesiączkowe i krwotok maciczny. Wybrane przypadki pierwotnego i wtórnego braku i skąpego krwawienia miesiączkowego. Endometrioza. Wybrane przypadki nowotworu błony śluzowej trzonu macicy. Łagodne choroby piersi. Zahamowanie krwawienia miesiączkowego, owulacji, bolesne owulacje, bolesne miesiączkowanie. Opóźnienie terminu krwawienia miesiączkowego. Leczenie uzupełniające do estrogenoterapii w okresie około i pomenopauzalnym aby zapobiec rozrostowi błony śluzowej macicy.))

Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam orginalne tabletki arthrotec forte 20 sztuk.
100%orginalne. Wysyłka natychmiastowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
e-dzwonek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tabl Arthrotec. Wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzenie zawartości. maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?

w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W 6 tygodniu ciaży
> 
> Kupiłam cytotec 4 szt kosztowało mnie tosporo ale nie ważne. Brałam zgodnie z zaleceniami tj. o21 dopochwowo 2 tabletki i leżeć plackiem nogi do góry, o23 kolejne 2 tabletki i spać... rano obudziłam się i pomyślałam że ktoś mnie oszukał bo zero bólu, mdłości itp wiec ok poszłam siusiu i... podczas sikania wypadł ze mnie skrzep bardzo duży potem mniejsze i tam cały dzień...wieczorem ciepła kąpiel i jeszcze skrzepy... Dziś 2 dzień po ciągle krwawie ale nie mocno wiec jutro ide ns bhcg sprawdzić co i jak, w następnym tygodniu do lekarza i dam Wam znać co i jak.


Ostatecznie nie zrobiłam bhcg ale byłam u ginekologa i jutro idę na zabieg łyżeczkowania wiec każda z,Was proszę/ostrzegam jesli bierzecie tabletki to po min 4 dniach idzie się na kontrolę bo może czasem tak jak u mnie coś zostać i będzie konieczny zabieg. Piszę to tylko dla przestrogi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny wzięłam 3x 4 tabletki i jeszcze 2 później po pochwy. Nic się nie dzieje może 2 razy zobaczyłam krew. I straszne rozwolnienie miała.. Co dalej.??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny wzięłam 3x 4 tabletki i jeszcze 2 później po pochwy. Nic się nie dzieje może 2 razy zobaczyłam krew. I straszne rozwolnienie miała.. Co dalej.??




Miałam tak samo. Plus do tego skurcze brzucha, krew ukazała się raz. Tabletki powtórzyłam A i tak nie zadziałały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam tak samo. Plus do tego skurcze brzucha, krew ukazała się raz. Tabletki powtórzyłam A i tak nie zadziałały.


Tzn ze dziecko normalnie urodziła? Pokazuje się krew co jakiś czas jak sikam ale mało.. I co teraz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A po jakim czasie można wszystko powtórzyć wogole?? Co zrobić w takiej sytuacji? Co jakiś czas czuje delikatne skurcze brzucha ale krwi mało. Maleńkie skrzepy przy sikaniu

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny wzięłam 3x 4 tabletki i jeszcze 2 później po pochwy. Nic się nie dzieje może 2 razy zobaczyłam krew. I straszne rozwolnienie miała.. Co dalej.??


Hej,
Co słychać? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak wziąć jeszcze raz? Wziąć dopochwowo czy polknac? Bo pod język nie dalam rady aż 4 wziąć a zresztą później gardło podrażnień i wymiotować się chcialo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej,
> Co słychać? Jak się czujesz?


Co jakiś czas mam delikatny skurcz przy sikaniu tylko kilka maleńkich skrzepow. Nie wiem co jest. Ale jeszcze proszki się wszystkie nie rozpuscily. Co robić

----------


## Karolina :)

> Co jakiś czas mam delikatny skurcz przy sikaniu tylko kilka maleńkich skrzepow. Nie wiem co jest. Ale jeszcze proszki się wszystkie nie rozpuscily. Co robić


Kochana zastanów się czy tego chcesz,czy naprawdę to jest najlepsze wyjście z tej sytuacji? Czy warto tak ryzykować swoim życiem i zdrowiem. Przecież ciąża to naturalny proces, a te tabletki mają masę skutków ubocznych. Zawsze możesz to przerwać i dać sobie i dziecku szanse.A który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana zastanów się czy tego chcesz,czy naprawdę to jest najlepsze wyjście z tej sytuacji? Czy warto tak ryzykować swoim życiem i zdrowiem. Przecież ciąża to naturalny proces, a te tabletki mają masę skutków ubocznych. Zawsze możesz to przerwać i dać sobie i dziecku szanse.A który to tydzień?


Ale jeśli dziecku już się coś stało?? Ostatni okres miałam 1 czerwca. Boję się tego. Mam już trójkę i nie wiem jak się to stało. Gdyby nie choroba syna i kasa jaka idzie na niego nigdy nie zdecydowała bym się na taki krok bo aż płakać mi się chce ale teraz już się strasznie boję. Nie wiem co robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana zastanów się czy tego chcesz,czy naprawdę to jest najlepsze wyjście z tej sytuacji? Czy warto tak ryzykować swoim życiem i zdrowiem. Przecież ciąża to naturalny proces, a te tabletki mają masę skutków ubocznych. Zawsze możesz to przerwać i dać sobie i dziecku szanse.A który to tydzień?


Czy ty też to kiedyś zrobiłaś? Test wyszedł mi pozytywny. I jakoś poszło a teraz nie wiem nie mam pojęcia co zrobić?! Nawet gdzie z tym iść gdzie do lekarza który mi pomoże. Kiedyś moja znajoma wzięła nie pomogły umówił się do lekarza a przed samą wizyta poronila po kilku dobrych dniach.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ale jeśli dziecku już się coś stało?? Ostatni okres miałam 1 czerwca. Boję się tego. Mam już trójkę i nie wiem jak się to stało. Gdyby nie choroba syna i kasa jaka idzie na niego nigdy nie zdecydowała bym się na taki krok bo aż płakać mi się chce ale teraz już się strasznie boję. Nie wiem co robić.


Nie bój się lęk to zły doradca. Istnieje bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo że dziecku nic się nie stało.W tym artykule jest napisane obgyn.onlinelibrary.wiley.com 
 "Uwzględniono łącznie 105 ciąż, z 46 narażeniem samym mifepristonem i 59 kobietami narażonymi na mifepriston i Misoprostol. Wystąpiły 94 urodzenia żywe (90,4%) i 10 (9,6%) poronień (w tym jedno z poważnymi wadami rozwojowymi). Terminację ciąży wykonano po późniejszym rozpoznaniu trisomii 21 w jednym przypadku. Ogólna częstość występowania głównych wad wrodzonych wyniosła 4,2% (95% CI 1,2 - 10,4%), przy czym w dwóch przypadkach wśród 38 pacjentów narażonych było tylko na mifepriston, a w dwóch przypadkach wśród 57 pacjentów na mifepriston i misoprostol"
Więc nie obawiaj się o dziecko  :Smile:  Zobacz sama jak na to reagujesz, jak Cię to boli,wręcz łamie serce.....bo każda matka kocha swe dziecko jakie by nie było. Napisz mi czego w tej chwili potrzebujesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Czy ty też to kiedyś zrobiłaś? Test wyszedł mi pozytywny. I jakoś poszło a teraz nie wiem nie mam pojęcia co zrobić?! Nawet gdzie z tym iść gdzie do lekarza który mi pomoże. Kiedyś moja znajoma wzięła nie pomogły umówił się do lekarza a przed samą wizyta poronila po kilku dobrych dniach.


Przede wszystkim staraj się uspokoić, wiem że to trudne,ale w lęku podejmujemy złe decyzje. Ile wzięłaś tabletek i który to był tydzień? Jeśli chcesz sprawdzić czy jesteś w ciąży to najlepiej zrobić bete i za parę dni ją powtórzyć. Jeśli jest wzrost to nadal jesteś w ciąży. Zastanów się nad swoją decyzją czy na pewno tego chcesz dla siebie i swojej rodziny? Czy to będzie dla Ciebie dobre? Napisz czego potrzebujesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przede wszystkim staraj się uspokoić, wiem że to trudne,ale w lęku podejmujemy złe decyzje. Ile wzięłaś tabletek i który to był tydzień? Jeśli chcesz sprawdzić czy jesteś w ciąży to najlepiej zrobić bete i za parę dni ją powtórzyć. Jeśli jest wzrost to nadal jesteś w ciąży. Zastanów się nad swoją decyzją czy na pewno tego chcesz dla siebie i swojej rodziny? Czy to będzie dla Ciebie dobre? Napisz czego potrzebujesz.


Wychodziło mniej więcej 4-5 tydzień. Sama nie wiem czego chce. Nadal czuje delikatny ból w dole brzucha teraz to boję się 3 razy gorzej. Głupia krety ka że ja to gówno wzięłam.. Nie wiem co robić teraz potrzebuje jakiegoś lekarza któremu o tym powiem i może.... Nie wiem czy da się zbadać czy dziecko jest zdrowe w czasie ciąży?  Nie wiem czy próbować jeszcze raz czy nie czy może zadziała ro za jakiś dzień. Nie wiem.. Jestem. Z tym sama....

----------


## Karolina :)

> Wychodziło mniej więcej 4-5 tydzień. Sama nie wiem czego chce. Nadal czuje delikatny ból w dole brzucha teraz to boję się 3 razy gorzej. Głupia krety ka że ja to gówno wzięłam.. Nie wiem co robić teraz potrzebuje jakiegoś lekarza któremu o tym powiem i może.... Nie wiem czy da się zbadać czy dziecko jest zdrowe w czasie ciąży?  Nie wiem czy próbować jeszcze raz czy nie czy może zadziała ro za jakiś dzień. Nie wiem.. Jestem. Z tym sama....


Jestem z Tobą nie jesteś sama :Smile:  Idź najlepiej do szpitala i powiedz że jesteś w ciąży i krwawisz dadzą Ci progesteron na podtrzymanie ciąży. To bardzo ważne aby go wziąść jak najszybciej. Nie bój się nie będą Cię o nic pytać, ani oskarżać.Pamiętaj też że Polsce kobieta nie jest karana za to że chciała dokonać aborcji. Nie bój się, oni nie będą drążyć tematu, będą ratować Twoje dziecko to będzie ich priorytet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem z Tobą nie jesteś sama Idź najlepiej do szpitala i powiedz że jesteś w ciąży i krwawisz dadzą Ci progesteron na podtrzymanie ciąży. To bardzo ważne aby go wziąść jak najszybciej. Nie bój się nie będą Cię o nic pytać, ani oskarżać.Pamiętaj też że Polsce kobieta nie jest karana za to że chciała dokonać aborcji. Nie bój się, oni nie będą drążyć tematu, będą ratować Twoje dziecko to będzie ich priorytet.


Jak można uszkodzić płód co może się stać?? Boję się bardzo. Jutro udam się do ginekologa prywatnie i mam nadzieję że coś zadziała..

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jak można uszkodzić płód co może się stać?? Boję się bardzo. Jutro udam się do ginekologa prywatnie i mam nadzieję że coś zadziała..


Kochana jak chcesz szybko pomóc dziecku to idź do szpitala,czas jest tu bardzo ważny.Dadzą Ci progesteron,on pomoże w podtrzymaniu ciąży i  zniweluje ewentualne skutki misoprostolu. W czasie ciąży będziesz miała badania prenatalne, które pokażą czy dziecko jest zdrowe. Ale nie martw się na zapas, myśl pozytywnie, wtedy Twój organizm będzie robił wszystko aby pomóc dziecku i podtrzymać ciąże.I zacytuje artykuł powyżej "wskaźnik poważnych wad rozwojowych po pierwszym trymestrze narażenia na działanie mifepristonu jest tylko nieznacznie wyższy od zakładanego ogólnego wskaźnika 2-3 % w ogólnej populacji" więc się kochana nie martw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak można uszkodzić płód co może się stać?? Boję się bardzo. Jutro udam się do ginekologa prywatnie i mam nadzieję że coś zadziała..


A jeszcze mam tabletki w pochwie nierozpuszcone a nie mam jak ich wyciagnac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochana jak chcesz szybko pomóc dziecku to idź do szpitala,czas jest tu bardzo ważny.Dadzą Ci progesteron,on pomoże w podtrzymaniu ciąży i  zniweluje ewentualne skutki misoprostolu. W czasie ciąży będziesz miała badania prenatalne, które pokażą czy dziecko jest zdrowe. Ale nie martw się na zapas, myśl pozytywnie, wtedy Twój organizm będzie robił wszystko aby pomóc dziecku i podtrzymać ciąże.I zacytuje artykuł powyżej "wskaźnik poważnych wad rozwojowych po pierwszym trymestrze narażenia na działanie mifepristonu jest tylko nieznacznie wyższy od zakładanego ogólnego wskaźnika 2-3 % w ogólnej populacji" więc się kochana nie martw.


A jak pojadę do szpitala lekarz się rorientuje że wzięłam jakieś proszki bo się nadal nie rozpuscily

----------


## Karolina :)

> A jak pojadę do szpitala lekarz się rorientuje że wzięłam jakieś proszki bo się nadal nie rozpuscily


Spróbuj je wypłukać,zawsze możesz powiedzieć że jakiś globulki brałaś na infekcje czy co.Ale ja myślę ,że da się je wypłukać. Spróbuj i pamiętaj nie grożą Ci żadne konsekwencje. Nikt Ci nie może nic zrobić, bo matka jest chroniona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spróbuj je wypłukać,zawsze możesz powiedzieć że jakiś globulki brałaś na infekcje czy co.Ale ja myślę ,że da się je wypłukać. Spróbuj i pamiętaj nie grożą Ci żadne konsekwencje. Nikt Ci nie może nic zrobić, bo matka jest chroniona.


Powieść mi skąd tyle wiesz? Jak to robisz? Też miałaś ten problem kiedyś?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Powieść mi skąd tyle wiesz? Jak to robisz? Też miałaś ten problem kiedyś?


Po prostu chcę pomóc Tobie i dziecku i wymyślam różne sposoby.

----------


## Karolina :)

Nie bój się kochana  :Smile:  Zawalcz o siebie i o swoje dziecko.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Powieść mi skąd tyle wiesz? Jak to robisz? Też miałaś ten problem kiedyś?


Jesteś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po prostu chcę pomóc Tobie i dziecku i wymyślam różne sposoby.


Nie wiem zastanawiam się co zrobić. Cały czas. Może teraz powinnaś skończyć bo już będzie coś nie tak. Nie wiem. Poczekam do jutra przespie się z tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem zastanawiam się co zrobić. Cały czas. Może teraz powinnaś skończyć bo już będzie coś nie tak. Nie wiem. Poczekam do jutra przespie się z tym.


Jestem i cały czas siedzę i myślę.. Nie wiem co robić nie mam pojęcia. Przecież u nas aborcja jest zagrożona. Jak się lekarz dopatrzy

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestem i cały czas siedzę i myślę.. Nie wiem co robić nie mam pojęcia. Przecież u nas aborcja jest zagrożona. Jak się lekarz dopatrzy


Nic się nie dopatrzy.Bo jak przychodzi kobieta w ciąży z krwawieniem to lekarz ma za cel uratować dziecko,a nie doszukiwać się śladów aborcji.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestem i cały czas siedzę i myślę.. Nie wiem co robić nie mam pojęcia. Przecież u nas aborcja jest zagrożona. Jak się lekarz dopatrzy


Lęk Cię blokuje,nie daj mu się. Lęk jest irracjonalny, bo to przyszłość która nie musi się zdarzyć, a blokuje nasze działanie obecnie.Strach jest potrzebny bo ostrzega nas przed niebezpieczeństwem,a lęk to po prostu nasza wyobraźnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lęk Cię blokuje,nie daj mu się. Lęk jest irracjonalny, bo to przyszłość która nie musi się zdarzyć, a blokuje nasze działanie obecnie.Strach jest potrzebny bo ostrzega nas przed niebezpieczeństwem,a lęk to po prostu nasza wyobraźnia.


Możliwe że tak. Przespie się z tym dzisiaj. I jutro napewno napiszę.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Możliwe że tak. Przespie się z tym dzisiaj. I jutro napewno napiszę.


Ok, kochana  :Smile:  Jakbyś chciała jutro do mnie napisać to pisz na karolina.jaczyty@gmail.com Dobrej spokojnej nocy  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

Albo pisz na priv  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Albo pisz na priv


A może jakiś kontakt mail czy jak na priv bo się nie znam.

----------


## Karolina :)

> A może jakiś kontakt mail czy jak na priv bo się nie znam.


Mój e-mail karolina.jaczyty@gmail.com a na priv to naciśnij moje imię i wyskoczy ci okienko z możliwością wysłania do mnie prywatnej wiadomości  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie bo już niewiem co myśleć. 
> Dziś byłam u ginekologa. Powiedziałam mu że przychodzę ponieważ miesiączka przedłużyła się i trwa już dwa tygodnie. Dr mnie przebadal zrobił usg brzucha i dopochwowe. Po badaniu nie powiedział nic ze doszło do poronienia! Czy to możliwe że nie widział tego? Powiedział mi diagnozę PRZYROST BŁONY ŚLUZOWEJ MACICY - ENDOMETRIOZA 
> Niewiem co mam o tym myśleć. Czy on nie zauważył że poronilam? Czy może zrobiłam sobie krzywdę tymi tabletkami i rzeczywiście coś tam się zrobilo? Powiedział jeszcze ze to przez zaburzenia hormonalne które mnie dotknęły. I ze mamy dwie drogi albo leczymy tabletkami albo lyzeczkowanie. Wybrałam tabletki. Bylam w ciazy na 100% bo przeciez test byl pozytywne po zazyciu art.. doszlo do poronienia. Moze byc tak ze nie widzial tego? I ze to co tam widzial to poprostu oczyszczajaca się macica? Faktem jest to że moje krwawienie trwa już dłużej jak dwa tygodnie. 
> 
> Proszę powiedzcie co o tym myślicie.
> 
> Przepisal mi ORGAMETRIL ((Wskazania:
> Częste miesiączkowanie. Obfite krwawienie miesiączkowe i krwotok maciczny. Wybrane przypadki pierwotnego i wtórnego braku i skąpego krwawienia miesiączkowego. Endometrioza. Wybrane przypadki nowotworu błony śluzowej trzonu macicy. Łagodne choroby piersi. Zahamowanie krwawienia miesiączkowego, owulacji, bolesne owulacje, bolesne miesiączkowanie. Opóźnienie terminu krwawienia miesiączkowego. Leczenie uzupełniające do estrogenoterapii w okresie około i pomenopauzalnym aby zapobiec rozrostowi błony śluzowej macicy.))
> 
> Patrycja


Możecie mi coś odpowiedzieć ? Nie wiem czy brać te tabletki czy nie zatrzymają mi oczyszczania po poronieniu. Bo jeśli to chodzi o to a nie o żadna chorobę i zamiast sobie pomóc to zaszkodze ? I tak moje krwawienie trwa za długo... co robić?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Możecie mi coś odpowiedzieć ? Nie wiem czy brać te tabletki czy nie zatrzymają mi oczyszczania po poronieniu. Bo jeśli to chodzi o to a nie o żadna chorobę i zamiast sobie pomóc to zaszkodze ? I tak moje krwawienie trwa za długo... co robić?


Lepiej idź do szpitala i powiedz że poroniłaś i tyle.Pomogą Ci i zatrzymają krwawienie.Nie bój się oni będą chcieli Ci pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spróbuj je wypłukać,zawsze możesz powiedzieć że jakiś globulki brałaś na infekcje czy co.Ale ja myślę ,że da się je wypłukać. Spróbuj i pamiętaj nie grożą Ci żadne konsekwencje. Nikt Ci nie może nic zrobić, bo matka jest chroniona.


Jest chroniona w takim sensie, że może rodzić dzieci, zwłaszcza młoda. 




> Nic się nie dopatrzy.Bo jak przychodzi kobieta w ciąży z krwawieniem to lekarz ma za cel uratować dziecko,a nie doszukiwać się śladów aborcji.


 Oczywiście, że tak - celnie napisane.

I tutaj też:



> Dziewczyny pomóżcie bo już niewiem co myśleć. 
> Dziś byłam u ginekologa. Powiedziałam mu że przychodzę ponieważ miesiączka przedłużyła się i trwa już dwa tygodnie. Dr mnie przebadal zrobił usg brzucha i dopochwowe. Po badaniu nie powiedział nic ze doszło do poronienia! Czy to możliwe że nie widział tego? Powiedział mi diagnozę PRZYROST BŁONY ŚLUZOWEJ MACICY - ENDOMETRIOZA 
> Niewiem co mam o tym myśleć. Czy on nie zauważył że poronilam? Czy może zrobiłam sobie krzywdę tymi tabletkami i rzeczywiście coś tam się zrobilo? Powiedział jeszcze ze to przez zaburzenia hormonalne które mnie dotknęły. I ze mamy dwie drogi albo leczymy tabletkami albo lyzeczkowanie. Wybrałam tabletki. Bylam w ciazy na 100% bo przeciez test byl pozytywne po zazyciu art.. doszlo do poronienia. Moze byc tak ze nie widzial tego? I ze to co tam widzial to poprostu oczyszczajaca się macica? Faktem jest to że moje krwawienie trwa już dłużej jak dwa tygodnie. 
> 
> Proszę powiedzcie co o tym myślicie.


 Tak jak powyżej. A lekarz co o Tobie pomyślał, to się domyśl. Natomiast o sobie - że ma robić co trzeba.




> Ok, kochana  Jakbyś chciała jutro do mnie napisać to pisz na karolina.jaczyty@gmail.com Dobrej spokojnej nocy


 Za parę miesięcy - napiszcie, ale tutaj, jak się obie dogadałyście i czy się urodziło zdrowe.




Zasada jest taka, aby nie robić czegoś po czym możesz się bać i dręczyć. Do końca życia. 
No, ale jak rozpoznać samemu, po czym to może się stać...? - Pewnie warto też zaglądać do działu psychiatrycznego. 

Dziś piątek... bez mięsa, no może jednak. Choć tyle.  :Frown: 

YouTube → W kolebce bogów [Gobekli Tepe] 
YouTube → Epoka kamienia łupanego - film dokumentalny [LEKTOR PL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo jednak mięso, to bzdury przecież, to wymyślili tacy jak w filmie "Aż poleje się krew" z 2007. Chwilami ludzie i tak są jak dzikie zwierzęta. Właśnie wtedy gdy walczą, albo kopulują ze sobą. A z teorii względności i innych kalekich Hawkingów myślicieli, dla miliardów i tak nic nie wynika. Tamagoczi pić jeść spać. Nie nadaję się do pracy na budowie, ani do polowania, ani ewolucji roślin uprawnych, która jest miłością damsko-męską, albo wszechmogącego, ale nie do mnie.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja decyzja na zazycie Art była przemyślana i dobrą decyzja. Musiałam tak zrobić i nie żałuję tego. 

Niema już we mnie ciazy, ale była i lekarz tego nie zauważył i zdiagnozowal mnie inaczej. O to mi chodzi. Nie powiedzial mi ze jestem w ciazy ani ze poronilam.  Krwawie po poronieniu, a on uznał że krwawie bo dotknęła mnie choroba zwana endometrioza. Przepisal mi na to lęk a ja niewiem czy go brać. Bo jeśli jego diagnoza była błędna a podejzewam ze tak jest bo moje krwawienie jest po poronieniu i sam fakt że tego nie dostrzegł. I teraz niewiem czy naprawdę mam chora macice czy poprostu pomylił ta niby chorobę z poronieniem i jeśli będę brać ten lęk to tylko sobie zaszkodze. 
Czy nie będzie tak że jeśli będę brać ten lęk (on ma mi zatrzymać krwawienie) a moja macice potrzebuję się jeszcze oczyszczać po poronieniu i są w niej jeszcze jakieś pozostałości, wtedy one zostaną i o tak będę musiała iść na zabieg lyzeczkowania. Czy rozumiecie teraz o co mi chodzi? 

I moje pytanie które mnie nurtuje. Czy lekarz wogole ma prawo nie zauważyć ze kobietą była w ciazy i poronila? Czy ma prawo tego nie dostrzec i pomylić to z czymś innym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

..Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaznaczę jeszcze ze poszłam do niego po dwóch tygodniach od poronienia. Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaznaczę jeszcze ze poszłam do niego po dwóch tygodniach od poronienia. Patrycja


poprostu cie zle zdiagnozował

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ..Patrycja


wiesz jak poroniłas po arthrotec to oczywsicie ze tego nie dostrzegł bo ten lek powoduje jakby naturalne poronienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaznaczę jeszcze ze poszłam do niego po dwóch tygodniach od poronienia. Patrycja


arthrotek jest skuteczny i soro tobie sie udalo to uda sie rowniez i mi

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek jest skuteczny ja bralam go  w maju i mi pomogł w 9 tygdniu

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotek jest skuteczny i soro tobie sie udalo to uda sie rowniez i mi


Jest skuteczny. Pomógł już wielu kobieta. Ja już w trakcie zażywania zaczęłam krwawic i odrazu wyplywaly duże "skrzepy"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiesz jak poroniłas po arthrotec to oczywsicie ze tego nie dostrzegł bo ten lek powoduje jakby naturalne poronienie


I wtedy wogole nie widać tego że byłam w ciazy i poronilam? Myślałam że coś zauważy. Poszłam na wizytę bo chciałam tylko sprawdzić czy oczyscilam się dokładnie. Liczyłam na to ze usłyszę od niego ze z tego co widzi doszło do poronienia i to jest powód mojego krwawienia.. a on mi z taką diagnozą.. więc co powinnam zrobić nie brać tabletek które mi przepisał ? Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I wtedy wogole nie widać tego że byłam w ciazy i poronilam? Myślałam że coś zauważy. Poszłam na wizytę bo chciałam tylko sprawdzić czy oczyscilam się dokładnie. Liczyłam na to ze usłyszę od niego ze z tego co widzi doszło do poronienia i to jest powód mojego krwawienia.. a on mi z taką diagnozą.. więc co powinnam zrobić nie brać tabletek które mi przepisał ? Patrycja


Pójść do innego lekarza. Sprawdź czy powie to samo. Powiedz że masz wątpliwości czy poprzednie lekarz postawi słuszną diagnozę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 sztuk w orginalnym opakowaniu cena 100 zł. Kontakt. becia23155@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co jeśli minie 6tyg a okres sie nie pojawi mimo wpadku hcg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również czekam na okres. Tabletki brałam 5 tyg i 5 dni temu. Z tego co czytałam trzeba pójść do lekarza aby wypisać tabletki na wywołanie okresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 12 tabletek. Za sprawdzeniem przy kurierze, za pobraniem. maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałam spytać czy używał ktos samego art i zadziałało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, chciałam spytać czy używał ktos samego art i zadziałało?


Dwa razy  stosowałam i zawsze dzialal. Większość dziewczyn stosuje sam arthortec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zazylam art 4 tabl co trzy godz dopochwowo. Zaczęłam o 24 w nocy. Przez cała noc miałam skurcze ale żadnego krwawienia. Jest juz godz 13 a ja nadal mam skurcze teraz juz lekkie ale krwawienia brak. Co mam zrobić? Czy mam powtórzyć kuracje? Pomóżcie proszę to jest koniec 4 tygodnia od zajścia a od ostatniego okresu 6 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Zazylam art 4 tabl co trzy godz dopochwowo. Zaczęłam o 24 w nocy. Przez cała noc miałam skurcze ale żadnego krwawienia. Jest juz godz 13 a ja nadal mam skurcze teraz juz lekkie ale krwawienia brak. Co mam zrobić? Czy mam powtórzyć kuracje? Pomóżcie proszę to jest koniec 4 tygodnia od zajścia a od ostatniego okresu 6 tydz


Musisz poczekać. Czasami tabletki działają z opóźnieniem. Ja również bo wzięciu arthortecu nie miałam krwawienie tylko kilka dni skurcze dopiero po 4 dniach poroniłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie artroteku.Możliwa wysylka lub odbiór osobisty.792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyle małżeństw z radością zaadoptowało by dziecko, może warto o tym pomyśleć przed zażyciem tabletek i dać szansę życia maleństwu, które się już poczęło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle małżeństw z radością zaadoptowało by dziecko, może warto o tym pomyśleć przed zażyciem tabletek i dać szansę życia maleństwu, które się już poczęło.


Może i tak a co jeśli będą źle traktować moje dziecko, bić.  A często tak bywa że gdy kobieta urodzi swoje dziecko nie chce już adoptowanego. A co mam powiedzieć rodzinie, swoim rodzicom.

----------


## Karolina :)

> A może jakiś kontakt mail czy jak na priv bo się nie znam.


Co słychać? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Może i tak a co jeśli będą źle traktować moje dziecko, bić.  A często tak bywa że gdy kobieta urodzi swoje dziecko nie chce już adoptowanego. A co mam powiedzieć rodzinie, swoim rodzicom.


A co jeśli dadzą mu wspaniały dom? Nie wiem skąd masz takie informacje że "często". Myślę, że większość dzieci jest szczęśliwa w swoich nowych domach,ale o tym raczej nie usłyszysz w telewizji.Ale jak ma miejsce jakaś patologia, to rozkrzyczą to wszystkie programy.Dlatego może wydaje nam się że to często występuje.

A jak się w ogóle czujesz? Jesteś może?

----------


## VIO

Sprzedam ARTHROTEC 10 sztuk oryginalne opakowanie. Śląsk. viobama@gmail.com

BG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, jestem nieudanej akcji z arthro. Niestety nic poza delikatnym plamieniem się nie wydarzyło. Teraz czekam na zestaw z whw. Został wysłany 02.07. strasznie się boje ze nie dojdzie na czas. Może któraś z was też tak miała? A może ma któraś do odsprzedania zestaw ORGINALNY który jednak się nie przydal?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Potrzebujesz sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych?* Wejdź tu:  koszalin.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/562620411/koszalin-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny, jestem nieudanej akcji z arthro. Niestety nic poza delikatnym plamieniem się nie wydarzyło. Teraz czekam na zestaw z whw. Został wysłany 02.07. strasznie się boje ze nie dojdzie na czas. Może któraś z was też tak miała? A może ma któraś do odsprzedania zestaw ORGINALNY który jednak się nie przydal?


Cześć, w którym jestes tygodniu? Pomyslałam, że skoro nie doszło do poronienia to ciąża jest bardzo stabilna a Twoje dziecko ma wielką wolę życia. Masz jeszcze trochę czasu na ponowne, spokojne rozważenie wszystkich za i przeciw. Nie będzie Ci brakowało tego dziecka? Nie będziesz za nim tęsknić? I wyobrażac sobie silnego chłopca? Bardzo możliwe, że ten czas kilku dni oczekiwania będziesz kiedyś wspominała jako najbardziej przełomowy w swoim życiu.
Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło,
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.
Mam na zbyciu całe opakowanie arthotec. 
Możliwość wysyłki 
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, w którym jestes tygodniu? Pomyslałam, że skoro nie doszło do poronienia to ciąża jest bardzo stabilna a Twoje dziecko ma wielką wolę życia. Masz jeszcze trochę czasu na ponowne, spokojne rozważenie wszystkich za i przeciw. Nie będzie Ci brakowało tego dziecka? Nie będziesz za nim tęsknić? I wyobrażac sobie silnego chłopca? Bardzo możliwe, że ten czas kilku dni oczekiwania będziesz kiedyś wspominała jako najbardziej przełomowy w swoim życiu.
> Pozdrawiam Cię ciepło,
> Ania


 Taa, zadbaj o silnego chłopca... silna mamusiu.
....Stabilna - gówno prawda. Wyobraź sobie teraz słabą dziewczynkę, chorą, bez szans.

Czyli w sumie - "Nie zarejestrowany" - dałeś dobry wpis, do wyobraźni.

Jestem słaby, ludzie mnie nie chcą, więc ich nienawidzę i stoczyłem się... czy tęskniłbym za sobą...

Co dalej? - Chyba nie wiesz, nie umiesz !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Cztery dni temu zazylam ...forte dopochwowo i tylko skurcze były i jeden dzień słabego krwawienia. Czy jest możliwość ze jeszcze może wystąpić krwawienie? To był koniec 4 tyg. Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam tanio arthrotec cena 200zł . Orginalnie zapakowany moge wyslac zdjecie oraz paragon. Kontakt  502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany I

Dziewczyny jestem w dziwnej sytuacji otoz okres mialam 6 czerwca zawsze regularne co 30 dni I nie mam do dzis ale testy wszystkie negatywne I tak czekalam na okres, az w koncu wczoraj pojechalam na bete I jest ciaza Pani mowi ze widocznie przesunela mi sie owulacja ale test ktory dzis jeszcze zrobilam jest negatywny mam zg d e piersi powiekszyly sie ale dlaczego testy nie pokazuja weszlam na forum innej grupy no I tak sie zdarza I teraz pytanie bo mam tabletki czy ja je moge zarzyc juz jutro? Czy czekac na dwie kreski na tescie, ale z drugiej strony po co jak beta potwierdzila

----------


## ilia muromiec

> Wyobraź sobie teraz słabą dziewczynkę, chorą, bez szans.
> Co dalej? - Chyba nie wiesz, nie umiesz !



Jednak wpis "Nie zarejestrowanego" pomógł - kto to mógł być??

O Mauszy, matce Włodzimierza, to już pisałem tutaj, gdzieś w lutym chyba. Była to więc babka świętych (na ile świętych, są o tym zdaje się tylko przekazy, ale można tak chyba uznać) - wikipedia.org/wiki/Borys_i_Gleb - dodaję teraz. Od mojej trenerki (muszę jeszcze o niej przemyśleć), mam fragment wykładu - Gleb był rzeczywiście chłopcem, błagał o życie w chwili zagrożenia, czuł śmierć. Natomiast starszy Borys - przyjął wyrok losu z pokorą.

Dziś, inna historia. O, której nie wspomina Vetulani. No to ja wspomnę.
Binti Jua - chciałaby mieć dziecko na wolności, to pewne. Myślę, że Harambe, o której przypomina Bazyliszek Chan Desu, a ja miałem ją za taką wiedźmę... no proszę - jak to się u mnie zmienia... -_- 

No więc Harambe - myślę, że też, oczywiście, że chciałaby maluszka. Ale ludzie wyznaczyli jej inną rolę - modelki na wybiegu. I zwariowała od tego, zresztą obie - myślę, że były z tego powodu psychicznie chore.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A nie, to jednak samiec był, znowu się zbłaźniłem, ale to nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie leku artrotek ,możliwa wysylka lub odbiór osobisty.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie z bety hcg 500 spadek do 0,2 mlu kiedy dostane dostane okres od poronienia juz ponad miesiąc nie byłam u lekarza bo sie bałam ze mimo spadku bety nie udało sie bo cały czas boli mnie brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prosze zinterpretuje mi ktoras wynik bety 0.29

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prosze zinterpretuje mi ktoras wynik bety 0.29


No nie jestes w ciazy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam opakowanie arthrotec.
Jak któraś chętna???? Można pisać 
e-dzwonek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie za

O, ten to był... podobno bohater harcerzy. Myślę, że trochę jak te ruskie bohatery - chciał być szumnie znany, w takich czasach.
Borysa i Gleba kościół wspomina w lipcu. Tydzień temu było Cyryla i Metodego, spojrzałem wczoraj do kalendarza.

Gobekli Tepe - napisałem, chyba tydzień temu i już nie pamiętam, czy w tym temacie. No to przypomnę dzisiejszy:
medyczka.pl/rezonans-odcinka-ledzwiowego-62409#post183617



> chorobę, no to jak - hipohondria - pewnie, może być, czyż nie? Im bardziej chory, tym bardziej hipohohondryk, a powinien się nie bać, ale to nie jest strach, że serce przyspiesza i się poci skóra. Brak przytulenia. Jest to kontrowersyjne forum, ale cóż, zbiegiem okoliczności trafiłem na nie. Bo przychodzą tu chorzy. Ale i ludzie którzy mają wiedzę i pasję, lekarze. Chcący przełożyć ją na pomoc innym. To cecha naszego gatunku, która podobno odróżnia nas od zwierząt. Gobekli Tepe... nie daje mi to spokoju. Kwestia wyboru wydaje się prosta, tylko razem z innymi mogę przeżyć. Natomiast inni czują, że przy mnie mają trudniej, więc muszę się starać bardziej niż ci zdolni, a to większość. I utalentowani, którym przychodzi z tym większą łatwością to co mogą wnieść dla dobra ogółu.


Marnie się czuję, pospać by jeszcze, a jak nie to i tak drzemka w dzień.

Profesor, jak napisałem wyżej... chodzi o Wasylija Szczukina. Tak patrzę na YouTube, jaki to jest człowiek, w jaki sposób on mówi. Polska Wikipedia podaje, że to jednak Jarosław Mądry rozkazał ich zabić - profesor w wykładzie, którego fragment dostałem od mojej trenerki, twierdzi, że Swiatopełk Proklatyj (zięć Chrobrego). Bo Jarosława Mądrego historycy na wschodzie omawiają z estymą? No, a jak trzeba?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O czym ty człowieku piszesz? Psychiczny jesteś czy nie normalny ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## стлк8

> O czym ty człowieku piszesz? Psychiczny jesteś czy nie normalny ?


Ludzie jednak zamykają czasem niektóre zwierzęta do klatek. Dzięki temu inni mogą je obejrzeć i mieć pogląd na ich zachowanie. Jak któreś jest agresywne, to nie będzie dla niego tolerancji. Dostaje jedzenie, a nawet weterynarza, to niech się zachowuje spokojnie, zwłaszcza jeśli się urodziło niezdolne do życia na wolności, gdzie warunki też się zmieniają i na miejsce jednych gatunków wchodzą inne. A małpy też jednak wolą się popisywać, taka ich natura, że nie mają ludzkiej godności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś mu się wydaje, że może innych pouczać, świr i tyle. Ni zwracać na niego uwagi, wielu takich jak on przyplączą się na każde forum bo wszędzie go ingorują,.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobitki spadek nety z 500mlu na 0.2 mlu mija miesiąc od poronienia i miesiączki brak kiedy wystapi dodam ze nie byam u lekarza bo sie bałam do tego cały czas boli mnie brzuch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobitki spadek nety z 500mlu na 0.2 mlu mija miesiąc od poronienia i miesiączki brak kiedy wystapi dodam ze nie byam u lekarza bo sie bałam do tego cały czas boli mnie brzuch


Dziwne że cały czas boli Cię brzuch. Mnie bolał tylko przez dwa tyg. Teraz mija 6 tyg i 3 dni i mam  delikatna miesiączke. Jeżeli boli Cię cały czas brzuch warto pójść do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 13 tyg ciąży.  Mam 8 tabletek arthrotec i czy tyle mi starczy?
Nie robilabym tego, ale mam bardzo ciężką sytuacje życiową i rodzinna, mam już córeczkę ma dwa latka. Wiem, że dziecko urodziło by sie chore. Któraś z was brala te tabletki po 13 tyg ciąży? Bardzo będę wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A skąd masz pewność że dziecko jest chore ? A może twoja córka chce mieć rodzeństwo. Dlaczego tak późno podejmiesz decyzję o wzięciu tabletek? Twoje dziecko jest już duże. 
W trzynastym tygodniu ciąży mimika maluszka jest coraz wyraźniejsza. Nadyma policzki, ziewa, marszczy czoło, zwija wargi- czyni to zupełnie nieświadomie. Dziecko ćwiczy w ten sposób mięśnie twarzy. Gdy przypadkiem muśnie palcami wargi, zaczyna odruchowo ssać.
 Twojemu dziecku ukształtowały się już kości, stawy i mięśnie.
Dziecko macha rękami i nogami, podskakuje, kręci głową, fika koziołki, podkurcza palce stóp, umie się nawet podrapać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Potrzebujesz sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych? Wejdź tu:* koszalin.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/562620411/koszalin-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 13 tyg ciąży.  Mam 8 tabletek arthrotec i czy tyle mi starczy?
> Nie robilabym tego, ale mam bardzo ciężką sytuacje życiową i rodzinna, mam już córeczkę ma dwa latka. Wiem, że dziecko urodziło by sie chore. Któraś z was brala te tabletki po 13 tyg ciąży? Bardzo będę wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź


W tym przypadku tylko z mifepristone, 8 może być mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam recepte na jedno opak.arthrotecu juz mi nie potrzebna.mialam dwie pierwsza zadzialala.odsprzedam.zdj na priv.c.250

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam recepte na jedno op.wazna !moge wyslac akt.zdjecie priv.cena250 tel573294766

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## сталкер8

albo zaraz... to może być bzdura na ich wikipedii, tak jak Powieść Lat Minionych, Nestora, propagandowa - że Polanie plemię wschodniosłowiańskie i to zamieszkujące kiedyś Polskę, mają ze sobą coś wspólnego... Tylko uciekali przed Madziarami z Niziny węgierskiej, czy przed Awarami z Moraw? To, których Polan w końcu pokonali Rusowie, a których Madziarzy? Bo ugro-fińską Finlandię w końcu też próbowano tam przyłączyć w 1940, za wspólne korzenie?

Nervomix, dwie kapsułki, dawno nie brałem, obudzę się i tak; i na sikanie - z wykorzystaniem tłoczni brzusznej. Może by się nie bać tu pisać, wrócić tutaj trochę, medyczko? Nie, nie chcecie, przepraszam, pozdrawiam, dobranoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. Wysyłka pobraniowa-150zl maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 4 tabl. Ktore zostaly mi po mojej kuracji mogeodsprzedac lub oddac jezeli komus sie przydadza.


????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży a stało się.. chciałabyś otrzymać wsparcie? Jesteśmy dla Ciebie #netporadnia.pl" 
Znajdź nas, napisz, zadzwoń czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. Możliwość sprawdzenia, wysłania zdjęć. 150zl maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie pomóżcie!!!!!
Dziś jestem dokładnie 5 tydzień i 1 dzień od zazycia i od ponad tygodnia krwawię na początku myślałam że to zwykły okres ale to trwa już 2 tygodnie  :Frown: 
Mam test ciążowy zrobić?
Dodam zebete robiłam przed zabiegiem i dwa razy po zabiegu i spadała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś arthro do sprzedania z Katowic lub okolic? Z odbiorem osobistym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile tabletek musze zazyc aby wszystko poszlo jak nalezy ? nie bede sie zaglebiac dlaczego i po co . prosze o szybka odpowiedz

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile tabletek musze zazyc aby wszystko poszlo jak nalezy ? nie bede sie zaglebiac dlaczego i po co . prosze o szybka odpowiedz


Powyżej 12 tyg nie pomoże arthortec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam recepte na arth. wazna jeszcze 3tyg.jedno opakowanie .mi jedno opak pomoglo :Smile: i juz mi drugie nie potrzebne.mozna w kazdej aptece zrealizowac.foto z data aktualna wysle priv.tel573294766

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, *sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą*, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, otrzymujesz numer przesyłki po wysłaniu, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Wejdź i sprawdź: 

koszalin.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/562620411/koszalin-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 150zl maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc
Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Baska1984

Hej. Wykonałam zabieg w 12-13 tc od ostatniej miesiaczki (Nie oceniajcie mojej decyzji, zestaw z wow został zatrzymany, 2 razy zostałam oszukana, więc musiałam.zalatwic receptę, co trwało dosyć długo. Stąd tak długi okres zwloki. A dziecko? Dziecko nie jest dzieckiem mojego męża, stąd ta decyzja. Wiek:34, wzrost: 165, waga: 60kg )
A więc tak : 
- 1 dawka 4 tab art pod język. 12:15 - już po minucie zaczęłam czuć takie lekkie pieczenie w macicy, trwało do chwilowo. Od razu zaczęło robić mi się mega zimno, dreszcze. Leżałam pod kołdrą i kocem, gdzie na dworze 30 st. Po godzinie zaczęła lecieć że mną brązową jakby krew, ale taka wodnista.  
- 2 dawka 2 tab  art pod język. 15:15 Objawy jak powyżej, z tym że zaczęła lecieć taka ciemno brązową krew-woda, taka bardzo ciemni brązową. Mój mąż widząc cała łazienkę zalana (Nie.wiedzial o zabiegu), stwierdził że dzwoni po pogotowie. Ja nie wyraziłam zgody i razem  tesciowa oczywiscie pojechaliśmy do szpitala. Czas oczekiwania na badanie 2 godziny..!! ( swoja droga, Mi się nie spieszy, ale.jakby jakaś kobieta w chcianej ciąży potrzebowała pilnego badania..masakra, przecież w takiej sytuacji każda minuta jest cenna.., dobra niewazne). 

W trakcie oczekiwania na usgzaczęła lecieć ciemno czerwona krew i niewielkie skrzepy. Lekko bolał brzuch.

Badanie usg, lekarz stwierdził,że mocno krwawie, ale.nie wiedza czemu, lekarz powiedzia :"W końcu natura decyduje o wczesnej ciąży i wszystko.moze się wydarzyć." 37.9 st goraczki
  Badamie usg - serce bije.........
Zostałam przyjęta na oddział, w sali 4 kobiety z wielkimi.brzuchami.. dostałam cała porcję leków(Nie polknelam,  wyrzucilam), jedyne co mi dali to jakaś kroplowke, ale nie mogłam odmowic. 

Z tego wszystkiego nie wzięłam art z domu. Nie miałam tak.naprawde nic, bo nie byłam.gotowa na przyjęcie do szpitala. Mąż po jechał po rzeczy, a ja czekałam. Dostałam silnego krwawienia, przeciekalo przez podklady i spodnie jeansowe,  cały czas leżałam. Mąż wrócił, założyłam ogromną podpaske. Poszłam do toalety i zaczęły lecieć skrzepy. Jeden był duży (jak pierś z kurczaka, ale w kolorze ciemno czwrwonym). 

Miałam jeszcze dwie tabletki art w kieszenie.  Wzięłam, ale po 5 minutach czując je w buzi wszystko zwymiotowalam.  Więcej tabletek w szpitalu nie mam, a mąż mi raczej ich nie przywiezie. 

Krwawienie zmniejszyło.sie ok 22. Natomiast zaczęła.sie ostra biegunka - leciała.ze mnie cuchnaca woda- masakra i bolał mnie brzuch. Jakoś przeszło. 

Nadeszła noc,  byłam wykończona. Chciałam zasnąć, A.nie mogłam  bo co 10 minut.mialan ostre skurcze trwające tak z 40 sekund. Myślałam, że umrę.. trwało to tak od 23 do 4 nad razem. Co zasnąłem   to budził.mnie straszny Skórcz. Nie chciałam prosić położnych o leki, miałam 1 tabletke ibuprofebu  więc ja wzięłam, ale nic nie pomogła. Nad razem jakoś zasnelam.  

Wstałam rani, brzuch lekko pobolewa. Krwawienie chyba ustapilo,  podczas skłania coś tam poleciało, brzuch lekko boli. Dostałam cała.poracje leków- wyrzucilam. Czekam na badanie usg i zobaczymy co tam się w środku dzieje. Jak dalej będzie ok, to namowie męża żeby przywiózł.mi te leki zmyslajac cos. Mam jeszcze 6 tabletek, to ważne 3x po 2 pod język. Jestem W szpitalu więc tu czuje się bezpiecznie. Trzymajcie kciuki. I wam też życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. Maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiada ktoś receptę na arthotec bądź całe opakowanie na sprzedaż z wysyłka? Pilne!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Wykonałam zabieg w 12-13 tc od ostatniej miesiaczki (Nie oceniajcie mojej decyzji, zestaw z wow został zatrzymany, 2 razy zostałam oszukana, więc musiałam.zalatwic receptę, co trwało dosyć długo. Stąd tak długi okres zwloki. A dziecko? Dziecko nie jest dzieckiem mojego męża, stąd ta decyzja. Wiek:34, wzrost: 165, waga: 60kg )
> A więc tak : 
> - 1 dawka 4 tab art pod język. 12:15 - już po minucie zaczęłam czuć takie lekkie pieczenie w macicy, trwało do chwilowo. Od razu zaczęło robić mi się mega zimno, dreszcze. Leżałam pod kołdrą i kocem, gdzie na dworze 30 st. Po godzinie zaczęła lecieć że mną brązową jakby krew, ale taka wodnista.  
> - 2 dawka 2 tab  art pod język. 15:15 Objawy jak powyżej, z tym że zaczęła lecieć taka ciemno brązową krew-woda, taka bardzo ciemni brązową. Mój mąż widząc cała łazienkę zalana (Nie.wiedzial o zabiegu), stwierdził że dzwoni po pogotowie. Ja nie wyraziłam zgody i razem  tesciowa oczywiscie pojechaliśmy do szpitala. Czas oczekiwania na badanie 2 godziny..!! ( swoja droga, Mi się nie spieszy, ale.jakby jakaś kobieta w chcianej ciąży potrzebowała pilnego badania..masakra, przecież w takiej sytuacji każda minuta jest cenna.., dobra niewazne). 
> 
> W trakcie oczekiwania na usgzaczęła lecieć ciemno czerwona krew i niewielkie skrzepy. Lekko bolał brzuch.
> 
> Badanie usg, lekarz stwierdził,że mocno krwawie, ale.nie wiedza czemu, lekarz powiedzia :"W końcu natura decyduje o wczesnej ciąży i wszystko.moze się wydarzyć." 37.9 st goraczki
>   Badamie usg - serce bije.........
> ...


Nieźle. Zdradziłaś męża a teraz zabijasz dziecko owoc zdrady. Niezła kurwa z Ciebie jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502 427 780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Wejdź i sprawdź: 

opole.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/1995643305/opole-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Wykonałam zabieg w 12-13 tc od ostatniej miesiaczki (Nie oceniajcie mojej decyzji, zestaw z wow został zatrzymany, 2 razy zostałam oszukana, więc musiałam.zalatwic receptę, co trwało dosyć długo. Stąd tak długi okres zwloki. A dziecko? Dziecko nie jest dzieckiem mojego męża, stąd ta decyzja. Wiek:34, wzrost: 165, waga: 60kg )
> A więc tak : 
> - 1 dawka 4 tab art pod język. 12:15 - już po minucie zaczęłam czuć takie lekkie pieczenie w macicy, trwało do chwilowo. Od razu zaczęło robić mi się mega zimno, dreszcze. Leżałam pod kołdrą i kocem, gdzie na dworze 30 st. Po godzinie zaczęła lecieć że mną brązową jakby krew, ale taka wodnista.  
> - 2 dawka 2 tab  art pod język. 15:15 Objawy jak powyżej, z tym że zaczęła lecieć taka ciemno brązową krew-woda, taka bardzo ciemni brązową. Mój mąż widząc cała łazienkę zalana (Nie.wiedzial o zabiegu), stwierdził że dzwoni po pogotowie. Ja nie wyraziłam zgody i razem  tesciowa oczywiscie pojechaliśmy do szpitala. Czas oczekiwania na badanie 2 godziny..!! ( swoja droga, Mi się nie spieszy, ale.jakby jakaś kobieta w chcianej ciąży potrzebowała pilnego badania..masakra, przecież w takiej sytuacji każda minuta jest cenna.., dobra niewazne). 
> 
> W trakcie oczekiwania na usgzaczęła lecieć ciemno czerwona krew i niewielkie skrzepy. Lekko bolał brzuch.
> 
> Badanie usg, lekarz stwierdził,że mocno krwawie, ale.nie wiedza czemu, lekarz powiedzia :"W końcu natura decyduje o wczesnej ciąży i wszystko.moze się wydarzyć." 37.9 st goraczki
>   Badamie usg - serce bije.........
> ...


Życzę Ci wszystkiego najgorszego. Mam nadzieje że nigdy nie bedziesz miała dzieci. Mam nadzieję że mąż dowie się o twojej zdradzie i zostawi Cię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Wejdź i sprawdź:

opole.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/1995643305/opole-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Wykonałam zabieg w 12-13 tc od ostatniej miesiaczki (Nie oceniajcie mojej decyzji, zestaw z wow został zatrzymany, 2 razy zostałam oszukana, więc musiałam.zalatwic receptę, co trwało dosyć długo. Stąd tak długi okres zwloki. A dziecko? Dziecko nie jest dzieckiem mojego męża, stąd ta decyzja. Wiek:34, wzrost: 165, waga: 60kg )
> A więc tak : 
> - 1 dawka 4 tab art pod język. 12:15 - już po minucie zaczęłam czuć takie lekkie pieczenie w macicy, trwało do chwilowo. Od razu zaczęło robić mi się mega zimno, dreszcze. Leżałam pod kołdrą i kocem, gdzie na dworze 30 st. Po godzinie zaczęła lecieć że mną brązową jakby krew, ale taka wodnista.  
> - 2 dawka 2 tab  art pod język. 15:15 Objawy jak powyżej, z tym że zaczęła lecieć taka ciemno brązową krew-woda, taka bardzo ciemni brązową. Mój mąż widząc cała łazienkę zalana (Nie.wiedzial o zabiegu), stwierdził że dzwoni po pogotowie. Ja nie wyraziłam zgody i razem  tesciowa oczywiscie pojechaliśmy do szpitala. Czas oczekiwania na badanie 2 godziny..!! ( swoja droga, Mi się nie spieszy, ale.jakby jakaś kobieta w chcianej ciąży potrzebowała pilnego badania..masakra, przecież w takiej sytuacji każda minuta jest cenna.., dobra niewazne). 
> 
> W trakcie oczekiwania na usgzaczęła lecieć ciemno czerwona krew i niewielkie skrzepy. Lekko bolał brzuch.
> 
> Badanie usg, lekarz stwierdził,że mocno krwawie, ale.nie wiedza czemu, lekarz powiedzia :"W końcu natura decyduje o wczesnej ciąży i wszystko.moze się wydarzyć." 37.9 st goraczki
>   Badamie usg - serce bije.........
> ...


Mam nadzieję że mąż dowie się o twojej zdradzie i zostawi Cię. Życzę Ci wszystkiego najgorszego. Mam nadzieję że nigdy nie zostaniesz matka bo nie zasługujesz na to. Dobrze że ktoś oszukał cie kara boska spotkała Cię za zabójstwo dziecka.

----------


## Baska1984

Dzięki dziewczyny :Smile:  pamiętajcie,że karma wraca.. do mnie wróci, do was na pewno też :Smile: ) dzieci nigdy mieć nie chciałam i chciec nie będę. Podwójna antykoncepcja zawiodła, stąd ta ciąża, nikt jej nie chciał i nie planował. 
Przede wszystkim dodam,że nie znacie mnie, mojego męża, mojego życia, mojej sytuacji, więc nie oceniajcie  :Wink:  łatwo się pisze i kogoś obraża. A jakbyście miały przyjść z pomocą i wyciągnąć do kogoś rękę to już nie byłoby tyle chętnych. 
Przeczytałam wszystkie forum i nigdzie nie znalazłam konkretnych info  dlatego chciałam z wami podzielić się moimi doświadczeniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki dziewczyny pamiętajcie,że karma wraca.. do mnie wróci, do was na pewno też) dzieci nigdy mieć nie chciałam i chciec nie będę. Podwójna antykoncepcja zawiodła, stąd ta ciąża, nikt jej nie chciał i nie planował. 
> Przede wszystkim dodam,że nie znacie mnie, mojego męża, mojego życia, mojej sytuacji, więc nie oceniajcie  łatwo się pisze i kogoś obraża. A jakbyście miały przyjść z pomocą i wyciągnąć do kogoś rękę to już nie byłoby tyle chętnych. 
> Przeczytałam wszystkie forum i nigdzie nie znalazłam konkretnych info  dlatego chciałam z wami podzielić się moimi doświadczeniami.


Jak nie kochasz męża to weź rozwód a nie zdradzasz go. Chyba sama nie chciala byś być zdradzana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosujesz antykoncepcyjne aby bez konsekwencji zdradzać męża. Spotkała Cię kara za to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie jak większość kobiet uważasz że mąż o Ciebie nie dba, źle Cię traktuje, nie okazuje miłości a ty musisz go zdradzać bo potrzebujesz bliskości. Zamiast zdradzać porozmawiaj z mężem o tym co czujesz i czego potrzebujesz. Nie szukaj usprawiedliwienia w jego zachowaniu bo to ty jesteś winna i to ty go zdradzasz. Mam nadzieję że szybko o tym sie dowie a kochanek Cię zostawi.

----------


## Baska1984

Dziewczyny, kobiety.. nie musicie mi dawać rad jak mam postępować oraz co mam zrobić. Mój mój jest cudowny, ciepły, dobry, kochany, ale tylko przy innych ludziach, na pokaz.. kiedy zostajemy sami, to zmienia się nie do poznania. I nie będę z Wami.na ten temat dyskutować. Rozwodu nie weźmiemy, bo to nie jest takie łatwe. Zresztą on mi.go nigdy nie da, bo w jego rodzinie rozwody nie są akceptowane i nawet gdybym to ja wyszła z inicjatywą, to wiem jak szybko by mnie zniszczył. Ma swoją dużą firmę, ma dużo pieniędzy. Ja też mam swój butik, źle nie zarabiam, wiem,że dałabym sobie radę, ale z nim nie wygram. Chociaż staram się zbierać dowody, nagrywam wyzwiska i awantury na telefon. Póki co to zbyt mało. Naprawdę osoby z takim poważaniem i z takimi pieniędzy nie jest łatwo "wykręcić ",  prawda w tym przypadku nie wygra. A zdradzam? Tak, zdradzam . On to robi prawdopodobnie od początku naszego małżeństwa i przypadkiem to odkryłam. Na początku siebie obwinialam ,jak prawdopodobnie każda kobieta w takiej sytuacji , myślał,że się za mało staram, że nie jestem aż tak atrakcyjna itd itp. Dopiero po czasie zrozumiałam,że problem nie leży po mojej stronie. Starałam się, chciałam to zmienić,nie dało się, więc i ja mam kochanka. 
Dlatego jak wyżej pisałam, nigdy nikogo nie oceniajcie, jak nie znacie prawdy. Ja nigdy tak nie robię, staram.sie wspierać i pomagać. Każdy jest inny i każdy potrzebuje naszej pomocy, bo wyzywać i obrażać jest najprościej. Myślę, że zrozumieja mnie kobiety, które też tkwią takich związkach. Bo tak naprawdę to wcale nie jest łatwo się od tego uwolnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co się tłumaczysz? Dla takich ludzi to nic nie znaczy. Jesteś dla nich najgorsza, więc miej to w tyłku!

----------


## Baska1984

Nie tłumaczę, staram się uświadomić te osoby, aby nigdy nie ocenialy żadnej osoby i jej wyborów, ponieważ nie znają prawdy i nie wiedzie jak to jest żyć w czyjejś skórze. 

Tak jak pisałam wyżej, napisałam post,aby pomóc osobom, które też rozważają taka możliwość usunięcia ciąży w takim.tygodniu. czytałam,że kobiety robią to również w 14 czy 15 tyg. Różne są sytuacje i forum jest raczej po to,aby się wspierać, a nie obrazac   :Wink:  

Oczywiście,że mam "to gdzies", ja robie swoje i robić będę. Żadne komentarze czy wyzwiska nie wpłyną w żaden sposób na mnie czy moje decyzję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam recepte na1, opak arthto. Wazne zdj z karteczka wysle priv.150zl.mi juz nie potrzebna pierwsze opak dalo rade martanowak@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalny zestaw z WHW. Mam na zbyciu ponieważ zamówiłam z wow kurierem i z whw listem nierejestrowanym, który szedł do mnie 21 dni. Mogę udostępnić zdjęcia z data i godzina lub przedmiotem na życzenie, żeby mieć pewność przed zakupem. Udostępnie równiez fragmenty korespondencji z whw. 
Prosze o kontakt anna.jakubowicz@onet.pl 
Cena 500zl zależy mi na zwrocie kosztów przeze mnie pokrytych. Darowizna, prowizja za przelew zagraniczny, dodatkowy koszt kuriera 30€. 
Daje gwarancję, że po otrzymaniu środków, na drugi dzień już masz zestaw u siebie. Ja zamawiałam z organizacji co zafundowało mi 18dni czekania na przesyłkę. Niestety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania opakowanie leku artrotek zakupione w aptece.Mozliwa wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty. 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do odstapienia recepte na arthro.mi juz nie potrzebna jedno opak.dalo rade zdjecie i info priv.
martanowak1251@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
 - nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Sprawdź tutaj* 

*Tutaj info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tutaj info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec kajaa.mal@wp.pl
Wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie tłumaczę, staram się uświadomić te osoby, aby nigdy nie ocenialy żadnej osoby i jej wyborów, ponieważ nie znają prawdy i nie wiedzie jak to jest żyć w czyjejś skórze. 
> 
> Tak jak pisałam wyżej, napisałam post,aby pomóc osobom, które też rozważają taka możliwość usunięcia ciąży w takim.tygodniu. czytałam,że kobiety robią to również w 14 czy 15 tyg. Różne są sytuacje i forum jest raczej po to,aby się wspierać, a nie obrazac   
> 
> Oczywiście,że mam "to gdzies", ja robie swoje i robić będę. Żadne komentarze czy wyzwiska nie wpłyną w żaden sposób na mnie czy moje decyzję.


Jak sie czujesz ? Czy udal ci się zabieg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baska 1984 jak u ciebie sytuacja???
Zainteresował mnie strasznie twój wpis i twoja historia
Trochę jakbyś o mnie pisała. 
Nie oceniam bo nie mam prawa. I niech nie oceniają te które...... 
Jeżeli chcesz pisać-pisz. Będzie Ci łatwiej.
Każda z nas jest na tym forum nie bez powodu. 
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie recepte na1opak.wazna.mysle iz to gwarancja jedyna ze kupujesz to za co placisz...mi juz nie potrzebny martanowak1251@wp.pl
Masz100%pewnosci

----------


## Baska1984

Cześć dziewczyny. Po wyjściu że szpitala dałam sobie jeden dzień na odpoczynek, a następnie ponownie wykonałam zabieg. Podczas wypisu serce dziecka dalej bilo, dziecko.zdrowe , straszne uczucie i doświadczenie, natomiast staram się o tym nie myśleć. W moim przypadku najgorsze jest to,że jestem że wszystkim sama, bo nikt nie był wtajemniczony.  Dlatego naprawdę bardzo ważne jest, abyście miały przy sobie kogoś, kto was wesprze w tych ciężkich chwilach. 
Pierwszy zabieg się nie udał, podejrzewam,że dlatego, bo nie przyjęłam wszystkich zalecanych dawek oraz w szpitalu podali jakieś leki.

Zabieg nr 2 - tak jak zalecają na stronie WOW po 12 tc przyjmować  po 2 tabletki co 3 godziny (Max 5 razy). Po pierwszej dawce dreszcze, po drugiej biegunka i lekkie plamienie, po trzeciej dawce skurcze i krwawienie, a po czwartej się zaczęło.. krew leciała ciurkiem i skrzepy doszły straszne skurcze (Nie patrzcie na to co z was wylatuje!).  Piątej dawki leków nie przyjmowałam,  bo wydawało mi się,że nie ma sensu. Skrzepy były ogromne i samo to uczucie jak coś z Ciebie wylatuje...masakra. Ja od.razu spuszczalam wszystko  w toalecie. Podczas wypisu ze szpitala dostałam tabletki na podtrzymanie ciąży dopochwowo oraz tabletki przeciwkrwotoczne. Te przeciwkrwotoczne przyjęłam w najtragiczniejszym momencie i później też zazylam  - zgodnie z ulotką. Być może to zatrzymało krwawienie, które już później nie było tak.intensywne ? Nie wiem. Dodatkowo brałam ketonal,  co zalagodzilo silne skurcze. 
Cały dzień wycięty z życia. Straszne przeżycie i mam nadzieję, że już nigdy nie będę musiała przez to przechodzić - raczej już nigdy nie dopuszczedo takiej sytuacji.. niestety, za swoje czyny trzeba płacić....

Według mnie zabieg się udał,  natomiast wizytę mam u ginekologa dopiero za 2 dni - w piątek. Wtedy będę miała całkowitą pewność. Teraz lekko boli mnie brzuch, lekko krwawie, czasami jeszcze wyleci.jakis mały skrzepy. 

Po wizycie na pewnie się odezwę. 

*przepraszam za błędy, jeżeli takie są, ale pisze na telefonie i czasami sam słownik mi poprawia słowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Po wyjściu że szpitala dałam sobie jeden dzień na odpoczynek, a następnie ponownie wykonałam zabieg. Podczas wypisu serce dziecka dalej bilo, dziecko.zdrowe , straszne uczucie i doświadczenie, natomiast staram się o tym nie myśleć. W moim przypadku najgorsze jest to,że jestem że wszystkim sama, bo nikt nie był wtajemniczony.  Dlatego naprawdę bardzo ważne jest, abyście miały przy sobie kogoś, kto was wesprze w tych ciężkich chwilach. 
> Pierwszy zabieg się nie udał, podejrzewam,że dlatego, bo nie przyjęłam wszystkich zalecanych dawek oraz w szpitalu podali jakieś leki.
> 
> Zabieg nr 2 - tak jak zalecają na stronie WOW po 12 tc przyjmować  po 2 tabletki co 3 godziny (Max 5 razy). Po pierwszej dawce dreszcze, po drugiej biegunka i lekkie plamienie, po trzeciej dawce skurcze i krwawienie, a po czwartej się zaczęło.. krew leciała ciurkiem i skrzepy doszły straszne skurcze (Nie patrzcie na to co z was wylatuje!).  Piątej dawki leków nie przyjmowałam,  bo wydawało mi się,że nie ma sensu. Skrzepy były ogromne i samo to uczucie jak coś z Ciebie wylatuje...masakra. Ja od.razu spuszczalam wszystko  w toalecie. Podczas wypisu ze szpitala dostałam tabletki na podtrzymanie ciąży dopochwowo oraz tabletki przeciwkrwotoczne. Te przeciwkrwotoczne przyjęłam w najtragiczniejszym momencie i później też zazylam  - zgodnie z ulotką. Być może to zatrzymało krwawienie, które już później nie było tak.intensywne ? Nie wiem. Dodatkowo brałam ketonal,  co zalagodzilo silne skurcze. 
> Cały dzień wycięty z życia. Straszne przeżycie i mam nadzieję, że już nigdy nie będę musiała przez to przechodzić - raczej już nigdy nie dopuszczedo takiej sytuacji.. niestety, za swoje czyny trzeba płacić....
> 
> Według mnie zabieg się udał,  natomiast wizytę mam u ginekologa dopiero za 2 dni - w piątek. Wtedy będę miała całkowitą pewność. Teraz lekko boli mnie brzuch, lekko krwawie, czasami jeszcze wyleci.jakis mały skrzepy. 
> 
> Po wizycie na pewnie się odezwę. 
> ...


Boję się czy słusznie wzięłaś te tabletki przeciwkrwotoczne. Najgorzej jak zatrzymają krwawienie i nie poronisz może lepiej było ich nie brać.

----------


## Baska1984

Chyba wzięłam je już jak było po wszystkim. Czekamy do piątku i zobaczymy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy posiadacie może art? Potrzebuje 12 sztuk i nikt nie chce wypisać recepty...czy wit ć 1000 da radę początek 3 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dziewiczy a więc u mnie było tak zdarzyłam chyba z 16 proszków bo nic mnie nie brało prócz dreszcz i ostrej biegunki po 3 dniach wzięłam jeszcze 5 i nadal nic może że 3 razy widziałam krew przy podcieraniu.bylam później u lekrza pow że to jakiś 3-4 tydzień. Ale po wizycie jakoś tydzień dostałam krwanienia które trwa już około 1.5 tygodnia.. Beta dziś to 3828 jaka jest szansa że się udało??? Bo nie wiem co teraz myślęc.. Proszę pomóżcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co wy robicie, nie do wiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie czy posiadacie może art? Potrzebuje 12 sztuk i nikt nie chce wypisać recepty...czy wit ć 1000 da radę początek 3 tydzień


Hej ma całe opakowanie. 
stec33@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 szt. Leku Arthrotec jesli ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec kaja.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam Arthrotec kaja.mal@wp.pl


Kajaa.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Dziewiczy a więc u mnie było tak zdarzyłam chyba z 16 proszków bo nic mnie nie brało prócz dreszcz i ostrej biegunki po 3 dniach wzięłam jeszcze 5 i nadal nic może że 3 razy widziałam krew przy podcieraniu.bylam później u lekrza pow że to jakiś 3-4 tydzień. Ale po wizycie jakoś tydzień dostałam krwanienia które trwa już około 1.5 tygodnia.. Beta dziś to 3828 jaka jest szansa że się udało??? Bo nie wiem co teraz myślęc.. Proszę pomóżcie.


Prószków czyli tabletek? A jak je brałaś? W jakich odstępach czasowych po ile ? Czy leciały z Ciebie jakieś skrzepy? Najlepiej zgłosić się do lekarza i powiedz,że krwawisz.  Wtedy będzie 100 procent pewności. Albo zrób bete w odstępach dwudniowych i zobacz czy spada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:

Wysyłka kraj i zagranica

Szybko i dyskretnie


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. kajaa.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Baska1984

Cześć.   Byłam dziś u lekarza i tak jak podejrzewałam, wszystko się udało. Był to ok 13 tydzień. Niestety nie wszystko sie oczyscilo i konieczny będzie zabieg lyzeczkowania - przypuszczalam, ze tak się zakończy.  Dostałam skierowanie do szpitala na poniedziałek. 6 lat temu miałam wykonywany taki zabieg , ale powody były całkiem innej. Więc wiem jak to wygląda i niczego się nie boję. 

Trzymam za Was kciuki. Wiem, ze jest to bardzo ciężka decyzja, niestety czasami nie mamy wyboru. Moja historia na szczęście niedługo się zakończy. Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy bym tak nie zrobila gdyby serce mojego dziecka by bilo bo to najważniejsze co może być nawet jeśli byłby to akt zdrady wolałabym odejść od męża tyrana niż żyć ze świadomością że obebralam życie swojemu dziecku ktore miało nadzieje na przeżycie przepraszam nie oceniam cie ale po prostu trudno mi to sobie wobrazic . Mądrych decyzji ci życzę na przyszłość

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy bym tak nie zrobila gdyby serce mojego dziecka by bilo bo to najważniejsze co może być nawet jeśli byłby to akt zdrady wolałabym odejść od męża tyrana niż żyć ze świadomością że obebralam życie swojemu dziecku ktore miało nadzieje na przeżycie przepraszam nie oceniam cie ale po prostu trudno mi to sobie wobrazic . Mądrych decyzji ci życzę na przyszłość


Dziwi mnie że jej kochanek na to pozwala aby mąż ja źle traktował, krzywdził. I do tego pozwolił zabić swoje dziecko. Chyba jej nie kocha i liczy się dla niego tylko seks. Jak by byl prawdziwym mężczyzną zaopiekował byś się nią  jej dzieckiem a nie pozwalał krzywdzić ja i zabić swoje dziecko. Szkoda mi Baśki i jej dziecka.

----------


## Baska1984

> Dziwi mnie że jej kochanek na to pozwala aby mąż ja źle traktował, krzywdził. I do tego pozwolił zabić swoje dziecko. Chyba jej nie kocha i liczy się dla niego tylko seks. Jak by byl prawdziwym mężczyzną zaopiekował byś się nią  jej dzieckiem a nie pozwalał krzywdzić ja i zabić swoje dziecko. Szkoda mi Baśki i jej dziecka.


Kochane, mój kochanek też ma swoją rodzinę, a dziecko również wszystko by u niego skomplikowalo. Oczywiście, że mnie nie kocha, a ja jego również nie - to był tylko masz układ.  Ale zostawmy już dyskusję na ten temat. To forum powstało w całkiem innym celu, A nie po to, aby rozważać kto, co i dlaczego  :Smile: )  Mam nadzieję,że już wszystko jasne. Nie zamierzam odpowiadać na pytania dotyczące prywatnego życia. 
Jeżeli są jakieś pytania odnośnie samego zabiegu, to w miarę możliwości i na podstawie swoich doświadczeń, chętnie pomogę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co się tłumaczysz? Dla takich ludzi to nic nie znaczy. Jesteś dla nich najgorsza, więc miej to w tyłku!


Potwierdzam po co się tłumaczyć. Chciała usunęła ciążę jej sprawa.Jej sumienie. Po co wyzwiska zemsta .To jest chore .Podzieliła się przeżyciem po aborcji i tyle.Nie ona pierwszą i nie ostatnia usunęła ciążę. Trzymaj się. A wszystkie opinie  miej głęboko w d....Pozdrawiam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę lub spotkam się osobiście. Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny.  Mam 12 tabletek do oddania. Ten lek faktycznie działa ale ja miałam taką biegunkę i podwyższoną temperaturę,że myślałam,że padnę. Jakby któraś potrzebowała Arthotecu- 12 tabletek odstąpię  . Wiem przez co przechodzicie-jest ciężko nam kobietom,szczególnie tym samotnym. 
Piszcie ,pogadamy: joasiar3110@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie 20szt. Wysyłka z sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiór osobisty 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie czy posiadacie może art? Potrzebuje 12 sztuk i nikt nie chce wypisać recepty...czy wit ć 1000 da radę początek 3 tydzień


Ja mam do odstąpienia 12 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec 200 mcg , Ru 486 Mifepristone. 
NIE DAJ SIE OSZUKAC.Leki oryginalne w blistrach . Są zapakowane w blistry , posiadają date ważnosci oraz numer serii.

Dostępne zestawy :

zestaw - 12 tabletek ARTHROTEC plus 
RU 486 
(skutecznosc tego zestawu to 99%)

Jest to najlepszy zestaw tabletek poronnych . Dlaczego ?

Dlatego iż ARTHROTEC zawiera czysty Misoprostol a Misoprostol jest to substancja która powoduje skurcze.

Gwarantuje dyskrecje , uczciwość oraz pomoc w zażywaniu leków tak aby było skutecznie.

Odpowiem na wszystkie pytania. Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka ,płatność dopiero u kuriera

Wysyłka kraj i zagranica

kontakt 575,893,965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedno opak.mi juz zbywa.info priv
lolitka2018@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
 - nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Sprawdź tutaj* 

*Tutaj info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tutaj info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nieaktualne




> Cześć dziewczyny.  Mam 12 tabletek do oddania. Ten lek faktycznie działa ale ja miałam taką biegunkę i podwyższoną temperaturę,że myślałam,że padnę. Jakby któraś potrzebowała Arthotecu- 12 tabletek odstąpię  . Wiem przez co przechodzicie-jest ciężko nam kobietom,szczególnie tym samotnym. 
> Piszcie ,pogadamy: joasiar3110@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

w w w. n e t p o r a d ni a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skutecznie przerwała ciążę dzięki arth**. 6tc. Bałam się ale wiedziałam że już nie chce więcej dzieci .kupiłam arth** przez Internet- przesyłka za pobraniem że sprawdzeniem zawartości, cena 167 z przesyłką listem poleconym. 1 dawka godz. 7.00 - 4 tabletki ( wszystkie przepolowilam na pół i usunęła rdzeń) do pochwy. Efekt biegunka, gęsia skórka. 2 dawka godz. 10.00- 1 tab. do pochwy, 3 pod język . Lekki bol brzucha, biegunka , mdlosci lekkie kreawienie, bez dramatu, sennosc .3 dawka - 13.00 podobne objawy jak wcześniej. Malutko krwi , maly ból, skurczy zero. W piątek badanie beta hcg i w poniedziałek kolejne - spadło z 24tys do 18 tyś.  Czuje się dobrze, krwawienie jak przy lekkiej miesiące, brzuch nie boli.

----------


## Aga20431

Dziewczyny 16 tydzień i 5 dzień... dziś się dowiedziałam cały czas byłam na antykoncepcji... Mam 20 tabletek arthetrecu. Czy to pomoże? Czy któraś z Was w 16/17 tygodniu dokonała tego z powodzeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 16 tydzień i 5 dzień... dziś się dowiedziałam cały czas byłam na antykoncepcji... Mam 20 tabletek arthetrecu. Czy to pomoże? Czy któraś z Was w 16/17 tygodniu dokonała tego z powodzeniem?


17 tydzień ciąży - waga dziecka
W 17 tygodniu ciąży dziecko mierzy 12-13 cm i waży ponad 10 dkg. Ma wszystkie narządy, a także rysy twarzy i linie papilarne. Przybywa również tkanki tłuszczowej. Serce płodu bije teraz dwukrotnie szybciej niż twoje i przepompowuje dziennie ok. 30 litrów krwi. W 17 tygodniu ciąży rusza produkcja krwinek przez szpik kostny.17 tygodniu ciąży dziecko odczuwa już emocje – razem z tobą cieszy się lub smuci. Bawi się pępowiną i zaciska piąstki. Ma też czkawkę.
Jak można zabić tak duże dziecko. Nawet nie próbuj. Pozwól mu żyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po kuracji juz równy miesiac. Piersi nie bola, nie jestem spiaca. Czuje sie duzo lepiej ale test ciazowy dalej pozytywny. To mozliwe? Pomocy....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po kuracji juz równy miesiac. Piersi nie bola, nie jestem spiaca. Czuje sie duzo lepiej ale test ciazowy dalej pozytywny. To mozliwe? Pomocy....


A czym robiłas kurację?

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
    plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
    plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ar th rot. Malo bolalo ale wszystko poszlo "ksiazkowo". Krwawienie bol brzucha skrzepy galaretki itp. Dwa tyg wylatywalo ze mnie wszystko. Juz 30 dni od dnia zazycia minelo a dalej dwie kreski  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ar th rot. Malo bolalo ale wszystko poszlo "ksiazkowo". Krwawienie bol brzucha skrzepy galaretki itp. Dwa tyg wylatywalo ze mnie wszystko. Juz 30 dni od dnia zazycia minelo a dalej dwie kreski


Musisz zrobić badanie krwi na obecność hormonu beta hcg wtedy wszystko będzie jasne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To mozliwe ze wszystko wygladalo jakby sie udalo a jednak tak nie jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To mozliwe ze wszystko wygladalo jakby sie udalo a jednak tak nie jest?


Oczywiście, że możliwe, ja tak miałam. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest pójście do lekarza i wykonanie usg. W którym tc byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, ja dziś wieczorem zaczynam. 13 tydzień,  ale niestety nie mam wyjścia. Bardzo się boję i nie wiem co może mnie czekać. Ale muszę to zrobić :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  czy jest ktoś to również robił to w takim tygodniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, ja dziś wieczorem zaczynam. 13 tydzień,  ale niestety nie mam wyjścia. Bardzo się boję i nie wiem co może mnie czekać. Ale muszę to zrobić   czy jest ktoś to również robił to w takim tygodniu ?


Wiedz że zabijasz człowieka.
W trzynastym tygodniu ciąży mimika maluszka jest coraz wyraźniejsza. Nadyma policzki, ziewa, marszczy czoło. Do 13 tygodnia ciąży ukształtowały się już kości, stawy i mięśnie.
Dziecko macha rękami i nogami, podskakuje, kręci głową, fika koziołki, podkurcza palce stóp, umie się nawet podrapać. Ćwiczy w ten sposób mięśnie i testuje system nerwowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja mama cie nie zabila dała ci życie wiec dkaczego ty zabijadz swoje dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście, że możliwe, ja tak miałam. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest pójście do lekarza i wykonanie usg. W którym tc byłaś?


W piatym miesiacu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tygodniu a nie miesiacu  :Wink: pomylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiedz że zabijasz człowieka.
> W trzynastym tygodniu ciąży mimika maluszka jest coraz wyraźniejsza. Nadyma policzki, ziewa, marszczy czoło. Do 13 tygodnia ciąży ukształtowały się już kości, stawy i mięśnie.
> Dziecko macha rękami i nogami, podskakuje, kręci głową, fika koziołki, podkurcza palce stóp, umie się nawet podrapać. Ćwiczy w ten sposób mięśnie i testuje system nerwowy.


Wiem, niestety nie mam wyjscia. Jest to straszne, naprawdę straszne, ale stoję pod ścianą, stoję tam sama, bo nie mam.nikogo, kto może mnie wesprzeć. 
Jest ktoś tu, kto może się wypowiedzieć, co może mnie czekać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może mi ktoś dokładnie powiedzieć jak to zażywać?można brać coś przeciwbolowego?jakie mam szansę na powodzenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może mi ktoś dokładnie powiedzieć jak to zażywać?można brać coś przeciwbolowego?jakie mam szansę na powodzenie?


Który tydzień? Wejdź na stronę WOW tam jest wszystko dobrze opisane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Który tydzień? Wejdź na stronę WOW tam jest wszystko dobrze opisane.


Dzisiaj 5 tyg i 1 dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja próbowałam z arthro w 4 tygodniu, kiedy moja beta wynosiła 76. Czyli baaaardzo wcześnie. A jednak bezskutecznie. :/ No coz. Pech. Zamówiłam zestaw z whw i wow i już jestem po wszystkim. Ciąża przerwana co potwierdza usg. Pozostał mi jeden zestaw. Mogę odsprzedać za cenę jaką nabylam. 
anna.jakubowicz@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzisiaj 5 tyg i 1 dzień



Czytałam ostatnio artykuł, gdzie bylo napisane, że lepiej poczekać do 6 tyg.,że im większa cisza, tym większe prawdopodobieństwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje

leki poronne do tygodnia 20 
Oryginalne w blistrach aptecznych pakowane po 10 sztuk Plus Ru486
Wysyłka kurierem 
Płatne dopiero przy odbiorze
Jest sprawdzenie zawartości aby przed zapłatą zobaczyć co znajduje się w środku
Leki pochodzą z Europy są bezpieczne i skuteczne 
Stosowane w gabinetach ginekologicznych

pytania i zamówienia kierować pod nr 575,893,965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 20tabl.arthro.odstapie.reszta info priv.
magda.perkowsks@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

!!!!!!!UWAGA!!!!!!! Żelazne zasady które trzeba przestrzegać kupując tabletki poronne od nieznanego sprzedawcy. 1 Koniecznie upewnij się czy przesyłkę możesz otworzyć przed zapłaceniem za nią. Nigdy nie zamawiaj bez takiej możliwości. 2 Proś o zdjęcia tabletek pośród których leży karteczka ze swoim unikalnym napisem pisanym odręcznie . 3 Dodatkowo listki muszą być pokazane z dwóch stron, tak aby było na nich widać datę przydatności, numer partii, nazwę i dodatkowe informacje. Jeśli nie ma na listku tych napisów, to wiedz że to jest lipa! 4 Jeśli nie ma zdjęć to znaczy że nie ma towaru. 5Jeśli ktoś się ogłasza że jest ginekologiem to nim nie jest! Oni się nie wychylają! 6 No i oczywistym jest to że towar ze zdjęcia musi być identyczny z towarem którym odbierzecie. Pamiętajcie o tym wszystkim a unikniecie oszustwa. Róbcie wszystko z głową

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 150zl
Kajaa.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żaden ginekolog nie przepisze tabletek jaki tu sie oferuje wiec pisanie ze sa przepisane przez ginekoliga to bzdura

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12sztuk leku artrotek.Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę państwu skutecznie bez powikłań i 

komplikacji przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy 

bezpieczeństwo jakość gwarancja 

tabletki poronne 

skuteczne ***bezpieczne ***oryginalne 


posiadam duże doświadczenie na rynku 


pomagam wywołać miesiączkę wyregulować cykl 

oferuje oryginalne zestawy wczesnoporonne 

szybką dostawę dyskrecje 
kontakt w trakcie zbiegu 

575.893.965  Zapraszam

zestaw (misoprostol mifepristone) 


12.szt.arthrotec + 1 tab. ru486 300zł

12.szt.cytotec +1 tab.ru486 450zł 

(leki fabrycznie zapakowane wraz z zestawem pełne zastosowanie możliwy kontakt w trakcie kuracji )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502 427 780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej u mnie wyglądało to tak od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiaczki to 5 tydz i 4dni . Kupilam art przez internet za 159 zl z przesylka za pobraniem z mozliwoscia otworzenia przesylki , tabletki ok nr seryjny na blistrze data warznosci , 3 sierpnia o 18 wzielam dwie pod język wyplulam rdzen i dwie dopochwowo , po 30 min zaczal mnie bolec brzuch ale lekko o godzinie 19 jedna tabletka pod jezyk dwie dopochwowo i bole sie nasilily o 20 jedna pod język dwie dpochwowo . O godzinie 21 zaczelo sie krwawienie i bole nasilily , wzielam paracetamol poszłam spac o 5 rano poszłam do toalety i jak usiadlam na toalete siku zrobilam polecialo wiecej krwi i wylecial skrzep z jakas kuleczka nie wiem jak to opisac dokladnie za pol godz wrocilam do toalety polecial kolejny skrzep poten przez caly dzien krwawienie . Dzis mija drugi dzien lekko krwawie . Ale raczej sie udalo bo mialam straszne mdłości i bole piersi przez ostatnie tygodnie a teraz zero mndlosci zero bolu piersi . Dzis wzielam iladian direct plus zeby nie wdala sie żadna infekcja . Oczywicie pojde na usg zeby potwierdzić czy jest ok ale pewnie juz po wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was. Od paru dni wiem ze jestem w ciazy. Zalatwilam recepte na art. Tabletki planuje zazyc w piątek, jednak nie wiem jak będzie lepiej, czy pod język czy dopochwowo? Mam tyle wątpliwości, czy zadziała, czy bede wiedziala ze zadzialal, jak przez to przjede, jaki sposób bedzie dla mnie lepszy. Jestem juz jednym wielkim strzepkiem nerwów i jedyne o czym myślę to zeby juz bylo po wszystkim. Bardzo proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was. Od paru dni wiem ze jestem w ciazy. Zalatwilam recepte na art. Tabletki planuje zazyc w piątek, jednak nie wiem jak będzie lepiej, czy pod język czy dopochwowo? Mam tyle wątpliwości, czy zadziała, czy bede wiedziala ze zadzialal, jak przez to przjede, jaki sposób bedzie dla mnie lepszy. Jestem juz jednym wielkim strzepkiem nerwów i jedyne o czym myślę to zeby juz bylo po wszystkim. Bardzo proszę o pomoc


Twoja mama nie zabiła cie. Pozwoliła ci zyć. Dlaczego tychcesz zabić swoje dziecko? Lepiej oddaj po urodzeniu do okna zycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posłuchaj. Nie napisalam tego posta żeby słuchać ze zle robie. Mam dobrą rodzinę, która nie pozwolilaby oddać mi dziecka i ja sama nie umialabym tego zrobić,  bo jestem juz mama i dziecko jest moim całym światem. Jeżeli nie umiesz odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie związane z podjętą przeze mnie decyzja to zmień wątek i idz wypowiadać się w gronie obrońców i miłośników. Bardzo proszę dziewczyny o pomoc i wsparcie. To dla mnie trudne i chciałabym miec w tym czasie tutaj kogos kto przez to przechodzil i mnie zrozumie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was. Od paru dni wiem ze jestem w ciazy. Zalatwilam recepte na art. Tabletki planuje zazyc w piątek, jednak nie wiem jak będzie lepiej, czy pod język czy dopochwowo? Mam tyle wątpliwości, czy zadziała, czy bede wiedziala ze zadzialal, jak przez to przjede, jaki sposób bedzie dla mnie lepszy. Jestem juz jednym wielkim strzepkiem nerwów i jedyne o czym myślę to zeby juz bylo po wszystkim. Bardzo proszę o pomoc


Jesteś w 100,% pewna,że to ciąża? Czytałam artykuł, gdzie bylo napisane,że im później tym lepiej tzn. Bez przesady oczywoscie,  ale dobrze wstrzymać się do ok 6 tyg. 
Przeczytaj to forum kilka stron do tyłu, tam dziewczyny opisywały swoje doświadczenia. Również wejdź na stronę organizacji WOW tam.jest instrukcja jak zażywać. Osobiście nigdy nie wzielabym dopochwowo, ponieważ w razie komplikacji można to wykryć podczas badania. 
Tak jak piszą na stronie WOW to weź 4 tabletki pod język i czekaj 30 minut aż się rozpuszcza i polknij, następnie po 3 godzinach to samo i po kolejnych 3 godzinach to samo. Łącznie 12 tabletek.
Tabletki w środku mają twardy rdzeń, którego lepiej nie polykac. Przed zużyciem weź tabletkę i przetnij na pół, następnie te  rdzeń wyciągnij i zrób tak z każdą. 
Możesz zauważ środku.przeciwbolowe tylpu ketonal czy ibuprofen. 

Który u Ciebie to tydzień licząc od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posłuchaj. Nie napisalam tego posta żeby słuchać ze zle robie. Mam dobrą rodzinę, która nie pozwolilaby oddać mi dziecka i ja sama nie umialabym tego zrobić,  bo jestem juz mama i dziecko jest moim całym światem. Jeżeli nie umiesz odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie związane z podjętą przeze mnie decyzja to zmień wątek i idz wypowiadać się w gronie obrońców i miłośników. Bardzo proszę dziewczyny o pomoc i wsparcie. To dla mnie trudne i chciałabym miec w tym czasie tutaj kogos kto przez to przechodzil i mnie zrozumie.


Masz dziecko a jesteś w stanie ZABIĆ. Dziwne że urodzialaś pierwsze jak nie masz sumienia zabić kolejne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem dobra mamą i mam dobra rodzinę więc zabije swoje dziecko bo tak będzie dla niego lepiej. Nie zasługuje na to aby żyć .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz dziecko a jesteś w stanie ZABIĆ. Dziwne że urodzialaś pierwsze jak nie masz sumienia zabić kolejne.


Zaadoptujesz?

A co do instrukcji to  pod język, 4 sztuki co 3 godziny, jak zacznie piec w język to wtedy wypluj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty zasługujesz na życie a twoje dziecko nie. Dlaczego nie masz odwagi zabić siebie czy innego człowieka a masz sumienie i odwagę zabić swoje dziecko .

----------


## Misiacyk

Witam,

Kupię zestaw tabletek z odbiorem własnym w Krakowie w dowolnym miejscu publicznym (boję się oszustwa przy wysyłkach). Proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> Kupię zestaw tabletek z odbiorem własnym w Krakowie w dowolnym miejscu publicznym (boję się oszustwa przy wysyłkach). Proszę o kontakt.


Przy zamówieniu i otwarciu przesyłki przed jej opłaceniem nie ma się czego bać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś w 100,% pewna,że to ciąża? Czytałam artykuł, gdzie bylo napisane,że im później tym lepiej tzn. Bez przesady oczywoscie,  ale dobrze wstrzymać się do ok 6 tyg. 
> Przeczytaj to forum kilka stron do tyłu, tam dziewczyny opisywały swoje doświadczenia. Również wejdź na stronę organizacji WOW tam.jest instrukcja jak zażywać. Osobiście nigdy nie wzielabym dopochwowo, ponieważ w razie komplikacji można to wykryć podczas badania. 
> Tak jak piszą na stronie WOW to weź 4 tabletki pod język i czekaj 30 minut aż się rozpuszcza i polknij, następnie po 3 godzinach to samo i po kolejnych 3 godzinach to samo. Łącznie 12 tabletek.
> Tabletki w środku mają twardy rdzeń, którego lepiej nie polykac. Przed zużyciem weź tabletkę i przetnij na pół, następnie te  rdzeń wyciągnij i zrób tak z każdą. 
> Możesz zauważ środku.przeciwbolowe tylpu ketonal czy ibuprofen. 
> 
> Który u Ciebie to tydzień licząc od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki?


Dziekuje ze się odezwałaś. Nie jestem z pierwszej łapanki. Miesiączka spóźnia się 2 tygodnie. Testy pozytywne. Zaczal sie 7 tydzień wedlug miesiączki, jednak wiem, ze owulacja mi sie pokrecila i nie jestem w stanie dokładnie powiedzieć. Szczerze to od tygodnia, czyli odkąd się dowiedziałam, a właściwie potwierdziłam swoje podejrzenia to nie robie nic innego poza czytaniem tego i każdego innego forum, strony na ten temat. Dlatego mam mętlik w głowie. Wiem i jestem pewna na 100, decyzje podjęłam i wiem tez ze nikt nie jest w stanie powiedzieć jak bedzie ze mną. Od początku czytalam WOW. TYLKO właśnie zastanawiałam sie w jaki sposób wziac i zostane przy opcji pod język. Co ma byc to będzie. Art mam z apteki, 2 opakowania na wszelki wypadek. Czekam do piątku bo pracuje. Najdłuższy tydzien w moim życiu. Mam nadzieję, ze nie zrobie sobie krzywdy. Bardzo chciałabym mieć wsparcie kiedy przejdę do rzeczy. Naprawde sie boje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem, ze każda przechodzi inaczej jednak nie mogę przestać czytac relacji kobiet, które juz sa po wszystkim. Ciągle myślę tylko o tym jk będzie ze mną. Serio nigdy bym nie przypuszczała, że znajdę sie w takiej sytuacji i będzie mnie to dotyczyć. Antykoncepcja zawiodła o niewłaściwym czasie, serio.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiem, ze każda przechodzi inaczej jednak nie mogę przestać czytac relacji kobiet, które juz sa po wszystkim. Ciągle myślę tylko o tym jk będzie ze mną. Serio nigdy bym nie przypuszczała, że znajdę sie w takiej sytuacji i będzie mnie to dotyczyć. Antykoncepcja zawiodła o niewłaściwym czasie, serio.



U mnie było to samo. Sama bardzo się bałam, miałam tabletki od 4 tygodnia ciąży, A wzięła. Je dopiero w 8, bo codziennie przekladalam  to z dnia na dzień..też byłam pewna decyzji, ale bałam się, bo nie wiedziałem co może mnie czekać. Niestety ja byłam że wszystkim sama, więc jak masz kogoś zaufanego- partnera, siostrę czy przyjaciółkę, to lepiej żeby była z Tobą.  Sama przeczytałam.od deski do deski chyba wszystkie możliwe fora.  
Myślę,że na tym etapie 12 tabletek powinno wystarczyć, a prawdopodobieństwo powikłań  wcale nie jest wielkie. Tak jak pisałam wcześniej- 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język i tak 3 razy. Najpierw przetbij je na pół i wyciągnij twardy rdzeń. 
Ja przeszłam wszystko tak jak piszą- dreszcze, plamienie, skurcze , biegunka, krwotok wraz ze skrzepami. Ból według mnie do zniesienia, wzięłam 2 tabletki przeciwbólowe. Widok na pewno straszny więc nie przyglądaj się, tylko od razu spuszczaj wszystko w toalecie. 
Najlepiej zaopatrzyć więc w pieluchomajtki,  bo mi podpaski przeciekalo bokami. 
Szkoda, że nie udalas się do lekarza, żeby mieć 10000% pewności oraz żeby wiedzieć, że nie jest to.ciąża pozamaciczna. 
Pamiętaj, co jest bardzo ważne!!! Po wszystkim musisz, ale to musisz udać się do lekarza na usg,  który sprawdzi czy wszystko się oczyscilo. 
Koniecznie napisz  jak u Ciebie wszystko przebiegało. Trzymam kciuki i jestem z Tobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wlasnie to jest najgorsze, ze nie wiem co mnie czeka. Tabletki mam od wtorku. Jutro wolne, wiec bede mogla zacząć jak sie wyśpię i poukładam wszystkie sprawy, żeby potem sie noczym nie martwić. Wiem, ze po wszystkim musze isc sie zbadać. Nie widze innej opcji. Nawet nie umialabym normalnie funkcjonować zastanawiając się czy wszystko ok. To dopiero mogą byc powiklania. Moj mąż wie o wszystkim. On jest chyba jeszcze bardziej eustraszony ode mnie. Jest bardzo zatroskany i martwi sie jak cholera. Zrobię wszystko tak jak opisalas. Nie wiem dlaczego niektóre kobiety tak kombinują, ze biora raz 2, raz 3 tabketki, najpierw pod język a potem dopochwowo. Bardzo dziekuje ze się odzywasz. W takiej sytuacji wsparcie kogos kto to przetrwał i ma sie dobrze to jak złoty środek
 Napisze jutro jak wezme pierwsza dawke. Spokojnej nocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od kąd w małżeństwie ZABIJA się dzieci. Małżeństwo jest po to aby mieć i kochać dzieci. A wy tacy nowocześni. Dziecko przeszkadzało by wam. Po co wam ten ślub jak nie chcecie być rodziną. Tragednia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamiast zabijać przestańcie uprawiać seks przynajmniej nikt by na tym nie cierpiał i nie tracił życia. Trochę odpowiedzialności przydało by się w waszym zyciu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi.,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi. '

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502 427 780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Usunięcie problemu. Biedne dziecko które nie prosiło się na ten swiat. Dwoje dorosłych nieodpowiedzialnych  ludzi wybralo zabawę i przyjemność a jak są tego konsekwencje to trzeba usunąć czyli ZABIĆ dziecko. Niczemu nie winne bezbronne dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone* 

*Niestety Pani Karolina chce wykończyć konkurencję, bardzo mnie to smuci. Całą prawdę na temat tego numeru: 502 427 780  znajdziecie na tym forum:* *Kafeteria Tabletki poronne, sprawdzone źródła * 
*Ja ogłaszam się tylko pod tym numerem telefonu 883-081-724 z nikim innym nie mam nic wspólnego. Pozdrawiam*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

883081724 to oszustka rowniez oglasza sie na innych forach i oszukuje ludzi. zostałam przez nia oszukana na 350zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam w trudnej sytuacji a ta pani ktora sie tu oglasza numerem 883081724  jest perfidna manipulantka i oszustka. Oszukała mnie i mam nadzieje ze sie za to bedzies smażyc w piekke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To cały czas pani Karolina piszę. przykro mi że sprzedarz Pani nie idzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę odczepić się od pani Karoliny pomogła wszystkim dziewczynom które do niej napisaly prosząc o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja rowniez zostałam oszukana przet ta pania 883081724 ktora sie oglasza pod tym numerem na kwote 350zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie było to samo. Sama bardzo się bałam, miałam tabletki od 4 tygodnia ciąży, A wzięła. Je dopiero w 8, bo codziennie przekladalam  to z dnia na dzień..też byłam pewna decyzji, ale bałam się, bo nie wiedziałem co może mnie czekać. Niestety ja byłam że wszystkim sama, więc jak masz kogoś zaufanego- partnera, siostrę czy przyjaciółkę, to lepiej żeby była z Tobą.  Sama przeczytałam.od deski do deski chyba wszystkie możliwe fora.  
> Myślę,że na tym etapie 12 tabletek powinno wystarczyć, a prawdopodobieństwo powikłań  wcale nie jest wielkie. Tak jak pisałam wcześniej- 4 tabletki co 3 godziny pod język i tak 3 razy. Najpierw przetbij je na pół i wyciągnij twardy rdzeń. 
> Ja przeszłam wszystko tak jak piszą- dreszcze, plamienie, skurcze , biegunka, krwotok wraz ze skrzepami. Ból według mnie do zniesienia, wzięłam 2 tabletki przeciwbólowe. Widok na pewno straszny więc nie przyglądaj się, tylko od razu spuszczaj wszystko w toalecie. 
> Najlepiej zaopatrzyć więc w pieluchomajtki,  bo mi podpaski przeciekalo bokami. 
> Szkoda, że nie udalas się do lekarza, żeby mieć 10000% pewności oraz żeby wiedzieć, że nie jest to.ciąża pozamaciczna. 
> Pamiętaj, co jest bardzo ważne!!! Po wszystkim musisz, ale to musisz udać się do lekarza na usg,  który sprawdzi czy wszystko się oczyscilo. 
> Koniecznie napisz  jak u Ciebie wszystko przebiegało. Trzymam kciuki i jestem z Tobą.


Hej. Jestem pod rozpuszczeniu drugiej dawki. Smak nie przeszkadzal, tylko duza ilosc tej papki, ktora ciezko sie rozpuszcza. Wyjęłam rdzen ze srodka tak jal radzilas. Nie musiałam sie bawic w wypluwanie. Pierwsza dawka o 12. Skurcze, temperatura 37 i 8 i 2 razy mnie przegoniło na kibelku. Teraz po drugiej dawce która wzielam o 15 15 skurcze sie nasilily, biegunka wrocila i zaczelo sie - jest krew. Tak jak podczas miesiaczki. Nie zaczelo sie od plemienia tylko odrazu polecialo normalnie. Zimno mi wiec gorączka tez wróciła. Odezwij sie jak bedziesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mirdetczyni. Zabiłaś swoje dziecko. Po co ci mąż i ślub skoro nie chcesz stworzyć rodziny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Morderczyni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem przed trzecią dawka. Krwawie jak przy miesięczce kiedy ide do łazienki, troszke mnie martwi ze nie mam potrzeby zmienić podpaski. Wiem ze cos sie dzieje, bo brzuch boli coraz mocniej w pakiecie z plecami. Krwawie jakbym miała rozkrecony okres. Myślisz ze 3 dawka bedzie przelomowa? Po drugiej bylo jak po pierwszej. Gorączka i dreszcze + biegunka z tyn, ze właśnie brzuch boli coraz bardziej i poelcialo ze mnie. Az sie boje co będzie po 3 skoro tak powoli sie rozkręca. 
A teraz taka mala uwaga dla osób, ktore pisza nie na temat. Watek "art na poronienie" jest dla kobiet, które albo to przeżyły albo maja taki zamiar. Jeżeli ktos uważa, ze wyzywajac mnie od morderczyni zrobi na kims wrazenie to proszę stworzyć temat "STOP dla art na poronienie" i tam się wypowiadać. Napewno znajdziecie zrozumienie. Jeżeli myślisz ze napiszesz z jakiegoś miejsca na ziemi komentarz skierowany do mnie gnajac mnie i sie przejme to szkoda twojego czasu. Nie znasz mnie i guzik wiesz o moim zyciu, moich wartościach, przekonaniach i zasadach. Pisac ci nie zabronie tylko szkoda ze ktos taki jak ty zasmieca forum, które nie jest dla niego.
A teraz prosze o komentarze od dziewczyn, które moga mi pomoc i wesprzeć psychicznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ps. Wyprzedzając twoja odpowiedź - nie napisałam żeby sie z Tobą kłócić i o tym dyskutować, tylko po to żebyś nie pisala, bo czekam ma post od kogoś innego i trace wątek kiedy wyskakują komentarze od Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze że tracisz wątek zastanowisz się nad tym że twoje dziecko traci życie i jego bijące serce trafi do ścieków. Szkoda malenstwa. matka cię urodziła a nie zabiła czemu więc ty zabijasz. Ciekawe czy chciała byś tak  jak twoje dziecko zginać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ps. Wyprzedzając twoja odpowiedź - nie napisałam żeby sie z Tobą kłócić i o tym dyskutować, tylko po to żebyś nie pisala, bo czekam ma post od kogoś innego i trace wątek kiedy wyskakują komentarze od Ciebie.


Czyli wszystko idzie jak trzeba, po trzeciej powinny być skrzepy. Jeżeli nie, to możesz odczekać, bo art działa również z opóźnieniem i np jutro może z rana wszystko wylecieć. 
Jeżeli teraz się nie uda, to trzeba odczekać kilka dni i ponownie wykonać zabieg. I ja bym tak właśnie postapila. 

Jak teraz się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczyna ze mnie leciec nawet jak nie siedze na kibelku, ale najgorzej jak robie siusiu. Boli brzuch jakbym miala dosyc mocna miesiączke i plecy tez bola, ale ja mam wysoki próg bolu i noe wzięłam przeciwbólowych. Jakos mi lepiej Kiedy wiem jaki jest faktyczny postęp. Gorączka 38, ale dreszczy juz nie mam. Przede mną noc. Zobaczymy. Wydaje mi sie, ze sie rozkreca na serio. Krew jest żywa, nie zadne plamienie i dosyc sporo kiedy siusiam. W razie czego mam jeszcze tabletki, ale nie wezme ich wcześniej jak za tydzien, bo musze isc do pracy. Do czwartku bedzie wszystko wiadomo, tak mi sie wydaje, ze juz jutro bedzie wiadomo, bo mocno bola plecy, a to podobno konkretny objaw w połączeniu z reszta objawow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczyna ze mnie leciec nawet jak nie siedze na kibelku, ale najgorzej jak robie siusiu. Boli brzuch jakbym miala dosyc mocna miesiączke i plecy tez bola, ale ja mam wysoki próg bolu i noe wzięłam przeciwbólowych. Jakos mi lepiej Kiedy wiem jaki jest faktyczny postęp. Gorączka 38, ale dreszczy juz nie mam. Przede mną noc. Zobaczymy. Wydaje mi sie, ze sie rozkreca na serio. Krew jest żywa, nie zadne plamienie i dosyc sporo kiedy siusiam. W razie czego mam jeszcze tabletki, ale nie wezme ich wcześniej jak za tydzien, bo musze isc do pracy. Do czwartku bedzie wszystko wiadomo, tak mi sie wydaje, ze juz jutro bedzie wiadomo, bo mocno bola plecy, a to podobno konkretny objaw w połączeniu z reszta objawow.


Chyba wszystko idzie tak jak powinno. Podczas sikania czy chodzenia wylatuje najwięcej. 38 To dopuszczalna gorączka,  pilnuj tego. Jeżeli przez dluzszy okres będzie 39 i będzie bardzo obfite krwawienie to nie czekaj tylko.udaj się do szpitala. Nie ma co ryzykować swoim zdrowiem! W szpitalu powiedz,że prawdopodobnie jesteś w ciąży i dostałaś nagłego krwawienia. Lekarz oceni co dalej. Ale miejmy nadzieję,że obejdzie się bez tego. Powinnaś poznać,że już"po". Wyleca duże skrzepy i wtedy skurcze oraz bóle powinny ustąpić,  a krwawienie takie jak na miesiączke powinno się utrzymać od 4 tyg. 
Skoro się rozkręca, to wydaje mi.sie ze nad ranem będzie już po. 
Mimo wszystko spokojnej nocy życzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wstalam i nic szczególnego się nie wydarzylo. Garaczki nie mam, brzuch prawie nie boli, poszłam siusiu i tak jak wczoraj, krew poleciała jak przy miesiaczce, nie zauważyłam skrzepow, krew mocna, rzadka. Boje sie, ze juz nic sie nie uda. Ale z drugiej strony krwawie więc cos tam sie dzieje. Sama nie wiem co o tym myslec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wstalam i nic szczególnego się nie wydarzylo. Garaczki nie mam, brzuch prawie nie boli, poszłam siusiu i tak jak wczoraj, krew poleciała jak przy miesiaczce, nie zauważyłam skrzepow, krew mocna, rzadka. Boje sie, ze juz nic sie nie uda. Ale z drugiej strony krwawie więc cos tam sie dzieje. Sama nie wiem co o tym myslec.


A wcześniej leciały większe skrzepy ? Krwawienie nie musi, ale może, oznaczać poronienie. Teraz żyj normalnie i regeneruje 

 siły. Jeżeli masz  możliwość, to udaj się w przyszłym tyg do lekarza, jeżeli nie, to zrób badanie beta z krwi w każdym laboratorium (Ok 10-20zl) w odstępach 2 dniowych. Jak będzie spadać to jest ok. Na testy ciążowe nie ma co tracić pieniędzy, bo mogą być pozytywne kilka tygodniu po poronieniu. 

Jeżeli beta będzie rosla lub stałe będziesz odczuwała dolegliwości ciążowe, to w piątek powtórz wszystko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wlasnie sama nie wiem co lecialo, bo trudno bylo zauważyć, ale raczej gesta krew. Do teraz jak ide do łazienki to przy siusiu troche poleci. no taki okres, dosłownie. Czytałam, ze dziewczynom punkt kuminacyjny przychodził po paru dniach jeżeli krwawienie było jak na miesiączke ale bez fajerwerków. Boje sie ze cos mnie chwyci w pracy we wtorek. Nie mogę isc na zwolnienie. Jak nic noenwydarzy sie do czwartku to w czwartek po południu powtórzę. Mysle ze jak nie tym razem to następnym sie uda, bo tak czy siak organizm zareagowal na te tabletki. Dziękuję ze odp.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*-najtaniej na rynku
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 sztuk w orginalnym opakowaniu cena 100 zł. Kontakt becia23155@wp.pl

becia23155@wp.pl


UWAGA NA TĄ KOBIETĘ!!!!! TWIERDZI, ŻE MA NA SPRZEDAŻ TABLETKI.
TO OSZUSTKA!!!!
NACIĄGA NA PIENIĄDZE, A NIE WYSYŁA TABLETEK!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbior osobisty792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny u mnie 13 tydzień, wzięłam tabletki arthrotec tak jak trzeba, wszystko poszło "ksiazkowo". Leciały duże skrzepy,  później przez 2 tyg lekkie plamienie. Umówiłam się na wizytę i okazało się że serce dziecka wciąż bije i ono dalej się rozwija!!!!!! To bylo normalne usg i wedlug lekarza wszystko ok. Jestem załamana i nie wiem co mam teraz zrobi.. nie stać mnie na wyjazd do innego państwa ani na zabieg. Czy jest dla mnie Jeszce jakiś ratunek? To już 15/16 tydzień. Boję się ponowic próbie tymi tabletkami ale na Internecie są informacje ze można do 20 tygodnia. Z drugiej strony nie chce urodzic tego dsicka, bo przeciez moglam je uszkodzic. Nie wiem już sama co robić, pozmocie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 576.324.300 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny u mnie 13 tydzień, wzięłam tabletki arthrotec tak jak trzeba, wszystko poszło "ksiazkowo". Leciały duże skrzepy,  później przez 2 tyg lekkie plamienie. Umówiłam się na wizytę i okazało się że serce dziecka wciąż bije i ono dalej się rozwija!!!!!! To bylo normalne usg i wedlug lekarza wszystko ok. Jestem załamana i nie wiem co mam teraz zrobi.. nie stać mnie na wyjazd do innego państwa ani na zabieg. Czy jest dla mnie Jeszce jakiś ratunek? To już 15/16 tydzień. Boję się ponowic próbie tymi tabletkami ale na Internecie są informacje ze można do 20 tygodnia. Z drugiej strony nie chce urodzic tego dsicka, bo przeciez moglam je uszkodzic. Nie wiem już sama co robić, pozmocie.


Hej. Ja jestem w 7 tyg i leci 3 doba od akcji z art. Czuje sie caly czas jakbym miala miesiączke. Krew zywa, bez plamienia, ale nie na tyle intensywnie zebym musiala zmieniać podpaski, robie to ze względów higienicznych. Po za tym ból brzucha wraca co jakichs czas, czasami bol ud który jest dosc uciążliwy i bol w krzyzu. Nie zauważyłam zeby wylecialo ze mnie cos "dziwnego", ale mysle, ze latwo to przeoczyć. Martwie sie, ale mam dziwne uczucie ze najgorsze cały czas przede mną. 
W twoim przypadku kochana nie wiem czy bym sie zdecydowala na probe z art. To dość pozna ciąża. Jezeli jestes pewna to napisz do WOMENEK. Nie masz pieniędzy to poproś o zniżkę, nie masz czasu czekac na kolejne nieudane próby z art., a zestaw od wow daje praktycznie 99% pewności. Musisz się tylko nastawic na bardzo przykre doświadczenie, ból itp. Współczuję Ci., ja bym sie juz nie odwazyla. Ile zrobiłaś prób z tymi tabletkami?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, czy ktoś też tak miał? Wzięłam tabletki w sobotę, do wczoraj do godziny 20 miałam krwawienie jak przy okresie i na toalecie leciały skrzepy. Żadnych efektów ubocznych, brzuch bolał jak przy okresie. Żadnych wymiotow, dreszczy czy biegunki. Od wczoraj od godziny 20 już nic nie leci, krew ustala. Czy to już koniec? Jest już wszystko po? Czy krwawienie nawróci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ja wzięłam w piatek i dalej krwawie jak na okres ale tak bylo od 2 dawki. Nic mocniej nic słabiej. Tez sir martwie czy juz po, dlatego dzisiaj poszlam rano na BETE i bede wiedziala jak do piątku krwawienie nie ustapi to zrobie drugi raz. Zobaczymy czy spada. Musisz isc do lekarza albo tak jak ja zrobić wynik. Inaczej możemy sie tylko domyslac i martwic. A nikt tutaj nam prawdy nie powie. Mozesz też poczekać jak masz wczesna ciaze i czas bo czytałam ze art dziala często po paru dniach wiec moze dopiero przyjdą do nas fajerwerki. Krew byla czyli cos sie wydarzylo, organizm zareagowal. Ja tez sie martwię czy nie będę musiała powtórzyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, czy ktoś też tak miał? Wzięłam tabletki w sobotę, do wczoraj do godziny 20 miałam krwawienie jak przy okresie i na toalecie leciały skrzepy. Żadnych efektów ubocznych, brzuch bolał jak przy okresie. Żadnych wymiotow, dreszczy czy biegunki. Od wczoraj od godziny 20 już nic nie leci, krew ustala. Czy to już koniec? Jest już wszystko po? Czy krwawienie nawróci?


Ja za pierwszym razem też miałam podobnie krótkie krwawienie i skrzepy a za kilka godzin koniec i nic więcej się nie działo a ciąża dalej rozwijała się bo wciąż źle się czułam. Tydzień później znów wzięłam tabletki dopiero wtedy wszystko się udalo. Grzyby bolał cię brzuch i miała byś skurcze to mogła  byś podejrzewać że poronusz za kilka dni bo czasami tak bywa że tabletki działają z opóźnieniem 
 ale jak nic się nie dzieje to już nic więcej się nuecwydarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby bolał cię brzuch i miała byś skurcze to mogła  byś podejrzewać że poronisz za kilka dni bo czasami tak bywa że tabletki działają z opóźnieniem 
 ale jak nic się nie dzieje to już nic więcej się nie wydarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gdyby bolał cię brzuch i miała byś skurcze to mogła  byś podejrzewać że poronisz za kilka dni bo czasami tak bywa że tabletki działają z opóźnieniem 
>  ale jak nic się nie dzieje to już nic więcej się nie wydarzy.



Krwawienie właśnie wróciło. Brzuch też znowu zaczyna mnie boleć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie dzieje sie odrazu. Mówiłam, ze moze ale nie musi działać z opóźnieniem. Dziewczyny, zrobiłam bete. Wynik to 411. Według miesiączki to 7 tydzien, według bety który? Bo z tego wszystkiego nie wiem czy dobrze interpretuje wynik. Art. Zazylam w piatek, dzisiaj jest poniedziałek. Caly czas mam "okres" i brzuch co jakis czas boli. Czy taka beta w 7 tygodniu to norma?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wynik moge powtórzyć dopiero w piatek, wcześniej nie mam jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*  Kontakt 883-081-724* 
*- przystępna cena
- dyskretna przesyłka do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość dyskretnej wysyłki bezpośrednio na placówkę pocztową. 
    Nikt z domowników nie dowie się o tym
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostalam przez ta pania z  883081724
 OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajciie bo to perfidna oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne .
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, podziele się z wami tym co zrobiłam  :Smile:  obdzwoniłam wszystkich z tego forum i innych. Moje spostrzeżenia są takie że oszusta bardzo łatwo wyłapać.  Naprawde wystarczy poprosić o zdjęcia tego z czym się ogłasza. Ze wszystkich obdzwonionych numerów tylko z jednego podesłano mi zdjęcia. Nie będe pisała z którego  :Smile:  Same się przekonajcie. Podzwońcie, lub wysyłajcie smsy od razu pierwsze co z pytaniem czy prześle zdjęcia. To przecież nic nie kosztuje. Dopiero jak dostaniecie te zdjęcia z towarem ( najlepiej ze swoim tekstem) dalsza rozmowa będzie miała sens  :Smile:  Do dzieła!!!! Ja już jestem po wszystkim  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam was

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec, Arthrotec, Mifepristone. Na życzenie zdjęcia. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. (883422330)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja wam moge polecic dobrego lekarza z Bielska Białej. Dostałam tabletki poronne w pzystepnej cenie dwa dni po zamowieniu . Facet jest naprawde konkretny i wie z jakim problemem borykaja sie kobiety w niechcianej ciazy. Dostałam zdjecie tabletek z moim imieniem obok do tego paragon zakupu tabletek, wszystko orginalnie zapakowane bez zadnych zastrzeżeń. Polecam ta osobe 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny ja wam moge polecic dobrego lekarza z Bielska Białej. Dostałam tabletki poronne w pzystepnej cenie dwa dni po zamowieniu . Facet jest naprawde konkretny i wie z jakim problemem borykaja sie kobiety w niechcianej ciazy. Dostałam zdjecie tabletek z moim imieniem obok do tego paragon zakupu tabletek, wszystko orginalnie zapakowane bez zadnych zastrzeżeń. Polecam ta osobe 502 427 780


Dostała Pani zdjęcie paragonu z Holandii?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Pisalam ostatnio, ze bylam na Bhcg i wyszlo 411. Sama nie wiem czy to dobrze. 3 dni po wzieciu art, a wedlug ost. miesiączki to powinien byc 7 tydzień. Właśnie czekam w kolejce zeby ponownie zrobic wynik. Po 15 bede wiedziala. Wczoraj jeszcze trochę krwawilam. Napiszcie co myślicie o tym wyniku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Pisalam ostatnio, ze bylam na Bhcg i wyszlo 411. Sama nie wiem czy to dobrze. 3 dni po wzieciu art, a wedlug ost. miesiączki to powinien byc 7 tydzień. Właśnie czekam w kolejce zeby ponownie zrobic wynik. Po 15 bede wiedziala. Wczoraj jeszcze trochę krwawilam. Napiszcie co myślicie o tym wyniku.


Poczekaj do badania, jeśli beta spadła będzie dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poniedziałek mialam wynik 411, a dzisiaj w czwartek 115. To znaczy ze sie udało. I teraz napisze dla wszystkich dziewczyn, które soe martwią i spodziewaja nie wiadomo czego. Po wzięciu tabletek mialam skurcze i gorączkę i biegunke. Bol w krzyżu i ogolnie krwawienie jak przy okresie. Nie bylo zaciskania zebow z bolu i morza krwi. Jak widac można to przejść delikatnie. Ja bylam w 7 tygodniu wedlug ostatniej miesiączki. Każdy organizm jest inny i inaczej reaguje. Ale nie ma co łykac kolejnych dawek tego świństwa i sie zamartwiac jeżeli objawy poronienia sa slabe, tylko poczekac i zrobić wynik. Ja nie widzialam nawet czy cos ze mnie wyleciało poza krwia. Teraz zostalo tylko pojsc na usg zeby sprawdzic jak sie sprawy mają. Mam nadzieję ze nie bedzie potrzebny zabieg. Pozdrawiam was wszystkie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W poniedziałek mialam wynik 411, a dzisiaj w czwartek 115. To znaczy ze sie udało. I teraz napisze dla wszystkich dziewczyn, które soe martwią i spodziewaja nie wiadomo czego. Po wzięciu tabletek mialam skurcze i gorączkę i biegunke. Bol w krzyżu i ogolnie krwawienie jak przy okresie. Nie bylo zaciskania zebow z bolu i morza krwi. Jak widac można to przejść delikatnie. Ja bylam w 7 tygodniu wedlug ostatniej miesiączki. Każdy organizm jest inny i inaczej reaguje. Ale nie ma co łykac kolejnych dawek tego świństwa i sie zamartwiac jeżeli objawy poronienia sa slabe, tylko poczekac i zrobić wynik. Ja nie widzialam nawet czy cos ze mnie wyleciało poza krwia. Teraz zostalo tylko pojsc na usg zeby sprawdzic jak sie sprawy mają. Mam nadzieję ze nie bedzie potrzebny zabieg. Pozdrawiam was wszystkie.



Ja bylam w 7/8 tygodniu i mialam bete 4190.  We wtorek spadło do 3470. Jutro idę zrobić znowu by zobaczyć czy spada dalej i jak szybko. Byłam również na usg, nic nie widać, żadnego zarodka. Mam się zgłosić za tydzień by ginekolog zobaczył czy wszystko się dobrze oczyszcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Pisalam ostatnio, ze bylam na Bhcg i wyszlo 411. Sama nie wiem czy to dobrze. 3 dni po wzieciu art, a wedlug ost. miesiączki to powinien byc 7 tydzień. Właśnie czekam w kolejce zeby ponownie zrobic wynik. Po 15 bede wiedziala. Wczoraj jeszcze trochę krwawilam. Napiszcie co myślicie o tym wyniku.



A beta 411 to bardziej 4/5 tydzień niż 7.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam wcześniej ze 411 po 3 dniach od wzięcia art., a tydzien ciąży licze od ostatniej @.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę lub spotkam się osobiście Tel 785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam tabletki Art****ec na poronienie ... Byłam w 6,7 miesiącu ciąży ... W sumie wzięłam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek bo nie działały mi ... Miałam po drugiej dawce krwawienie ze skrzepami i tabletkami , później za drugim razem to ustało ... Przez dwa dni po tym miałam bardzo delikatne krwawienie i dość ostre skurcze teraz po 3 dniach prawie wg nie krwawię mam brązowe upławy i jakieś dziwne skórki ... Mam wrażenie że jest to łożysko ... Ale do dziś nadal mam upławy , ból brzucha , dużą spuchniętą macicę , i te skórki ... Co się dzieje ? 


Do lekarza idę za 4 dni... Wcześniej nie mogę a do innego nie pójdę 

*Zelentina*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam tabletki Art****ec na poronienie ... Byłam w 6,7 miesiącu ciąży ... W sumie wzięłam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek bo nie działały mi ... Miałam po drugiej dawce krwawienie ze skrzepami i tabletkami , później za drugim razem to ustało ... Przez dwa dni po tym miałam bardzo delikatne krwawienie i dość ostre skurcze teraz po 3 dniach prawie wg nie krwawię mam brązowe upławy i jakieś dziwne skórki ... Mam wrażenie że jest to łożysko ... Ale do dziś nadal mam upławy , ból brzucha , dużą spuchniętą macicę , i te skórki ... Co się dzieje ? 
> 
> 
> Do lekarza idę za 4 dni... Wcześniej nie mogę a do innego nie pójdę 
> 
> *Zelentina*


Kobieto wzięłaś prawie dwukrotną maksymalną dawkę!!!! Leć do lekarza!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam tabletki Art****ec na poronienie ... Byłam w 6,7 miesiącu ciąży ... W sumie wzięłam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek bo nie działały mi ... Miałam po drugiej dawce krwawienie ze skrzepami i tabletkami , później za drugim razem to ustało ... Przez dwa dni po tym miałam bardzo delikatne krwawienie i dość ostre skurcze teraz po 3 dniach prawie wg nie krwawię mam brązowe upławy i jakieś dziwne skórki ... Mam wrażenie że jest to łożysko ... Ale do dziś nadal mam upławy , ból brzucha , dużą spuchniętą macicę , i te skórki ... Co się dzieje ? 
> 
> 
> Do lekarza idę za 4 dni... Wcześniej nie mogę a do innego nie pójdę 
> 
> *Zelentina*



Nie chce mi się wierzyć, że zrobiłaś to w tak zaawansowanej ciąży. Nawet jeśli  to to już będzie normalny poród,  dziecko może się urodzić i żyć poza twoim ciałem. Nie wiem co to za prowokacja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502 427 780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny
Straciłam przez nią 200 zł!!!!


1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne .
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamowilam u tej pani tabletke RU 846 i Arthrotek a dostałam własnie tylko ten Cytotec ktory wcale mi nie pomógł bo on jest nie skuteczny wiec nie polecam tej pani bo dostalam zupelnie co innego niz zamawiałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie 20szt leku artrotek wysylka z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty 792904982

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem.
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem..
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamowilam u tej pani tabletke RU 846 i Arthrotek a dostałam własnie tylko ten Cytotec ktory wcale mi nie pomógł bo on jest nie skuteczny wiec nie polecam tej pani bo dostalam zupelnie co innego niz zamawiałam


*Droga konkurencjo jak piszecie że nie dostaliście tego, to ja wam odpowiem. Wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. Czyli otwierasz, sprawdzasz i na końcu płacisz. Więc to nie ma sensu co piszecie. Bo zawsze można otworzyć i nieodebrać gdy się coś nie zgadza!!!!!!!! Po co mam oszukiwać mając dostęp do oryginałów? Przy mojej licznej sprzedaży jakby dochodziło do oszustw nie byłoby dla mnie życia na forach. A co do samego Cytotecku i Atrhrotecku czyli Misoprostolu daje to jedyne 70% skuteczności. Więc w tym klamstwie jest ziarenko prawdy bo samym Misoprostolem może się nie udać. A jak piszesz że Cytotec jest nieskuteczny to radze poczytać w internecie. Wiem że boli was to że mam wszystko i w dobrej cenie. Ale żeby tak utrudniać ludziom? Nie ładnie! Pozdrawiam wszystkich i mam nadzieję że rozum swój macie.* Czy to nie dziwne że akurat napisano komentarz pod moim zdjęciem Cytotecku?

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .
Pilnie kupię skuteczny  zestaw poronny . Proszę osoby mające taki zestaw o odpowiedź na portalu z podaniem nr telefonu. Przed zakupem będę prosiła o przesłanie zdjęć . 
Pozdrawiam i czekam na oferty. M.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Proszę dzwonić  883 081 724  .Wysyłam zdjęcia , płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości , niskie ceny, tabletki oryginalne. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*  Kontakt 883-081-724* 
*- przystępna cena
- dyskretna przesyłka do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość dyskretnej wysyłki bezpośrednio na placówkę pocztową. 
    Nikt z domowników nie dowie się o tym
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Justyna23

https://imageshack.com/a/img923/8923/oQgqKO.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestrzegam  wszystkich przed zakupem  tabletek od nr 502-427-780 .
Pan, który odbiera telefon twierdzi, że jest lekarzem ginekologiem.  Ogłaszają się ,że posiadają zestawy Arthrotek + Ru486 .Po moim pytaniu  jak wygląda ta tabletka, jaka firma jest producentem, pan  zaczął się jąka, nie wiedział co powiedzieć. Potem coś wspomniał ,że producent z Indii. Poprosiłem o zdjęcia , ale pan znowu zaczął sie miotać i nie wiedział co powiedzieć, w końcu okazało się ,że nie ma żadnego zdjęcia. Potem powiedział mi,że dostaje towar od znajomego z Holandii i mam czekać , bo towar bedzie za kilka dni . Wieczorem dostałem smsa,że zadnego Ru486 nie będzie. Po prostu ludzie z nr 502-427-780 próbują sprzwedawać coś ,czego nie mają.
Ale najlepsze jest to ,że pan "ginekolog" powiedział , że u niego  kupują kobiety będące w 18 miesiącu ciąży.Jak się go zapytałem,czy wie, że moze zrobić takiej dziewczynie wielką krzywdę, odpowiedział,że biorą tabletki na własne ryzyko. Panie "ginekologu", nie  jest pan żadnym  ginekologiem, a  dobrze pan wie, a może jednak  nie,  że skuteczność tych tabletek ,to ostatecznie 12 tydzień , dlaczego  pan wciska dziewczynom kit i naraża ich zdrowie .
Sami widzicie jacy "ginekolodzy" sprzedaja tabletki na tym portalu.
Nie dajcie się zwariować, myślcie, zanim stracicie pieniadze a co najważniejsze również  zdrowie.

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Karolinaaa

Droga konkurencjo nie jestesmy oszustami i nie wiem z kim pan rozmawiał ale chyba nie ze mna bo nie sprzedajemy czegos czego nie posiadamy. Sprzedajemy leki ktore sa bezpieczne dla naszych klientów i ktore polecilibyśmy naszym bliskim. Nie sprzedajemy lekow pochodzacych z niepewnego zródła. Wszystkie leki sa zakupione w polsce na ktore posiadamy paragon i wypisywane przez ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w stałej wspołpracy zarowno my jak osoby ktore stosuja zakupione od nas tabletki. Zapraszamy do zakupu sprawdzonych i bezpiecznych srodkow poronnych Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje pilnie arthro w przystępnej cenie naprawdę jest mi ciężko. monika83w@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zeszły wtorek dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży... strach, zdziwienie i niedowierzanie. Mam już trójkę dzieci z czego najmłodsze ledwo skończyło rok. Od razu wiedziałam że nie mogę urodzić tego dziecka. Poprosiłam babcię żeby wzięła dla mnie receptę na arthrotec forte . W piątek byłam na usg aby zobaczyć który to tydzień ponieważ przez laktacje nie mam miesiączki i nie wiedziałam nawet który to tydzień.  Na szczęście 5 tydzień. Dwie godziny temu wzięłam drugą dawkę  i już jest po sprawie... mój organizm naprawdę super zniósł lek i po za biegunka i krwawieniem nic mi nie dolega. Oczywiście trzecia dawkę wezmę dla pewności. Jeśli jest ktoś chętny aby odkupić 18 tabletek (zakupione przeze mnie w aptece) to zapraszam


Posiada Pani jeszcze te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie tłumaczę, staram się uświadomić te osoby, aby nigdy nie ocenialy żadnej osoby i jej wyborów, ponieważ nie znają prawdy i nie wiedzie jak to jest żyć w czyjejś skórze. 
> 
> Tak jak pisałam wyżej, napisałam post,aby pomóc osobom, które też rozważają taka możliwość usunięcia ciąży w takim.tygodniu. czytałam,że kobiety robią to również w 14 czy 15 tyg. Różne są sytuacje i forum jest raczej po to,aby się wspierać, a nie obrazac   
> 
> Oczywiście,że mam "to gdzies", ja robie swoje i robić będę. Żadne komentarze czy wyzwiska nie wpłyną w żaden sposób na mnie czy moje decyzję.


Witaj,
Po pierwsze spytam jak się czujesz? Mam nadzieję że wszystko u Ciebie ok. Czytałam Twoje wypowiedzi i powiem - nie przejmuj sie idiotkami, które nie znają sytuacji itd. Każdy niech patrzy siebie a nie ocenia innych, a najbardziej oceniają i gardzą te- które święte nie są...Wiem to z własnego doświadczenia.. Nie można czytać tego co te debilki wypisują... 
Chciałam się podzielić z Tobą swoją sytuacją.. Podobnie jak Ty wzięłam art w sobotę 2 tabletki..Po trzech godz. 3 tabletki..I po kolejnych trzech godz kolejne 3 tabletki.. Nie wiem co zrobiłam źle, ale prócz biegunki nic więcej nie miałam.. W końcu zasnęła.. Rano znowu biegunka, ale tylko jeszcze dwa razy i nic poza tym.. Po jakimś czasie zauważyłam jakieś plamienie- brązowa maź, bardzo gęsta.. I tak mam już trzeci dzień..ale tylko podczas siusiania..Nic poza tym.. Nie było skurczy, tylko lekki ból brzucha i wydawało mi się że mam spuchniętą wątrobę- tak to nazwę..Co mam robić? Bo nie wiem czy ciąża jest nadal czy nie...To jest około 5-6 tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiada Pani jeszcze te tabletki?


Witaj..
Jak brałaś dawki?W jakich ilościach i doustnie całe tabletki czy jak?
Jestem w podobnej sytuacji...Wzięłam i chyba nie podziałało..Prócz biegunki nic więcej... :-(

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W zeszły wtorek dowiedziałam się że jestem w ciąży... strach, zdziwienie i niedowierzanie. Mam już trójkę dzieci z czego najmłodsze ledwo skończyło rok. Od razu wiedziałam że nie mogę urodzić tego dziecka. Poprosiłam babcię żeby wzięła dla mnie receptę na arthrotec forte . W piątek byłam na usg aby zobaczyć który to tydzień ponieważ przez laktacje nie mam miesiączki i nie wiedziałam nawet który to tydzień.  Na szczęście 5 tydzień. Dwie godziny temu wzięłam drugą dawkę  i już jest po sprawie... mój organizm naprawdę super zniósł lek i po za biegunka i krwawieniem nic mi nie dolega. Oczywiście trzecia dawkę wezmę dla pewności. Jeśli jest ktoś chętny aby odkupić 18 tabletek (zakupione przeze mnie w aptece) to zapraszam


Witaj,

Jakie dawki dokładnie wzięłaś i w jaki sposób? Doustnie całe tabletki czy inaczej?
Jestem w podobnej sytuacji... :-(
Czekam na info, bowiem wzięłam 2 tabletki, po 3 godz 3 tabletki, po kolejnych 3 godz 3 tabletki i nic prócz biegunki nie wystąpiło :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt artroteku odsprzedam wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci.Na zyczenie wysle zdjecia z dowolnym opisem.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj,
> 
> Jakie dawki dokładnie wzięłaś i w jaki sposób? Doustnie całe tabletki czy inaczej?
> Jestem w podobnej sytuacji... :-(
> Czekam na info, bowiem wzięłam 2 tabletki, po 3 godz 3 tabletki, po kolejnych 3 godz 3 tabletki i nic prócz biegunki nie wystąpiło :-(


Na stronie WOW jest napisane,że bierzesz 4 tabletki, po 3h znowu 4 tabletki potem po 3 h znowu 4 tabletki, łącznie 12. Tabletek nie polykasz, tylko wkładasz pod język i czekasz aż się rozpuszcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj,
> Po pierwsze spytam jak się czujesz? Mam nadzieję że wszystko u Ciebie ok. Czytałam Twoje wypowiedzi i powiem - nie przejmuj sie idiotkami, które nie znają sytuacji itd. Każdy niech patrzy siebie a nie ocenia innych, a najbardziej oceniają i gardzą te- które święte nie są...Wiem to z własnego doświadczenia.. Nie można czytać tego co te debilki wypisują... 
> Chciałam się podzielić z Tobą swoją sytuacją.. Podobnie jak Ty wzięłam art w sobotę 2 tabletki..Po trzech godz. 3 tabletki..I po kolejnych trzech godz kolejne 3 tabletki.. Nie wiem co zrobiłam źle, ale prócz biegunki nic więcej nie miałam.. W końcu zasnęła.. Rano znowu biegunka, ale tylko jeszcze dwa razy i nic poza tym.. Po jakimś czasie zauważyłam jakieś plamienie- brązowa maź, bardzo gęsta.. I tak mam już trzeci dzień..ale tylko podczas siusiania..Nic poza tym.. Nie było skurczy, tylko lekki ból brzucha i wydawało mi się że mam spuchniętą wątrobę- tak to nazwę..Co mam robić? Bo nie wiem czy ciąża jest nadal czy nie...To jest około 5-6 tydz



Hej, u mnie wszystko ok. Bałam się, że będę się zadreczala myślami po tym wszystkim, bo nie oszukujmy się- jest to ciężka decyzja i trudne doświadczenie dla każdej z nas, ale tak naprawdę czuje ulgę. Fizycznie też jest ok, ja miałam zabieg lyzeczkowania i jeszcze trochę krwawie, a okres się jeszcze nie pojawił. Cały czas jestem pod opieką lekarza, wszystko wewnątrz jest ok.

Tak jak jest napisane wyżej, powinnaś kierować się tymi wskazówkami. Ja tak robiłam i u mnie udało się dopiero za drugim razem. Poczytaj forum wstecz jeszcze raz, starałam się wszystko dokładnie opisać. Według mnie nie doszło u Ciebiedo aborcji i jeżeli jesteś dalej tego pewna, to powinnaś zabieg powtórzyć. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Droga konkurencjo nie jestesmy oszustami i nie wiem z kim pan rozmawiał ale chyba nie ze mna bo nie sprzedajemy czegos czego nie posiadamy. Sprzedajemy leki ktore sa bezpieczne dla naszych klientów i ktore polecilibyśmy naszym bliskim. Nie sprzedajemy lekow pochodzacych z niepewnego zródła. Wszystkie leki sa zakupione w polsce na ktore posiadamy paragon i wypisywane przez ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w stałej wspołpracy zarowno my jak osoby ktore stosuja zakupione od nas tabletki. Zapraszamy do zakupu sprawdzonych i bezpiecznych srodkow poronnych Kontakt 502 427 780





> Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny
> 
> 1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)
> 
> 2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
> plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)
> 
> Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
> i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
> ...


Witam, tak przeglądnełam tę stronę i przepraszam że się wtrącam, ale zestawiłam sobie dwa wasze ogłoszenia. W pierwszym napisaliście że macie towar który sprowadzacie z Holandii i macie RU486 którego szukam właśnie. A póżniej kompletne zaprzeczenie tego posta który jest na samej górze tej strony.  Że tylko z Polski macie towar. I brak zdjęcia z RU486. Więc kłamiecie już na starcie. Jak was tu nie brać za oszustów??? Skąd dane że Arthrotec ma aż 95% skuteczności? Bo co innego wyczytałam w internecie. Wybaczcie ale nawet nie bede do was dzwoniła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, u mnie wszystko ok. Bałam się, że będę się zadreczala myślami po tym wszystkim, bo nie oszukujmy się- jest to ciężka decyzja i trudne doświadczenie dla każdej z nas, ale tak naprawdę czuje ulgę. Fizycznie też jest ok, ja miałam zabieg lyzeczkowania i jeszcze trochę krwawie, a okres się jeszcze nie pojawił. Cały czas jestem pod opieką lekarza, wszystko wewnątrz jest ok.
> 
> Tak jak jest napisane wyżej, powinnaś kierować się tymi wskazówkami. Ja tak robiłam i u mnie udało się dopiero za drugim razem. Poczytaj forum wstecz jeszcze raz, starałam się wszystko dokładnie opisać. Według mnie nie doszło u Ciebiedo aborcji i jeżeli jesteś dalej tego pewna, to powinnaś zabieg powtórzyć. Pozdrawiam!


Witaj... Nie wiem jak dałaś radę trzymać pod językiem..Ja nie wytrzymałam i połknęłam.. po 4 tabl co 3 godz.. W sumie 12 tabletek.. I znowu biegunka w nieskończoność, lekki ból brzucha.. Podczas oddawania moczu krwawienie, ale tak to nie krwawię, tylko podczas siusiania.. Nie wiem już co mam robić :-( Czy znowu nie podziałało :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj... Nie wiem jak dałaś radę trzymać pod językiem..Ja nie wytrzymałam i połknęłam.. po 4 tabl co 3 godz.. W sumie 12 tabletek.. I znowu biegunka w nieskończoność, lekki ból brzucha.. Podczas oddawania moczu krwawienie, ale tak to nie krwawię, tylko podczas siusiania.. Nie wiem już co mam robić :-( Czy znowu nie podziałało :-(


Tego się nie połyka! To ma się dostać do krwioobiegu niw do żołądka. Już zamiast połykać trzeba było wziąć dopochwowo. Ech ta niewiedza :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki powinno stosować się dopochwowo lepiej działają i nie ma ryzyka poparzenia jezyka. Źle zastosowałaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tego się nie połyka! To ma się dostać do krwioobiegu niw do żołądka. Już zamiast połykać trzeba było wziąć dopochwowo. Ech ta niewiedza :/


Znajoma jakiś czas temu...już dość dawno brała normalnie - połykała i podziałało za pierwszym razem, tzn. po połknięciu drugiej dawki 4 tabletek.. 
Minęło 2 dni od stosowania art i właśnie wyleciał ze mnie mały skrzep krwi i jak zawsze podczas oddawania moczu krwawienie.. Jest możliwe że art dopiero zacznie działać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znajoma jakiś czas temu...już dość dawno brała normalnie - połykała i podziałało za pierwszym razem, tzn. po połknięciu drugiej dawki 4 tabletek.. 
> Minęło 2 dni od stosowania art i właśnie wyleciał ze mnie mały skrzep krwi i jak zawsze podczas oddawania moczu krwawienie.. Jest możliwe że art dopiero zacznie działać?


Nie wiem czy Ci nie wyniszcza teraz organizmu, bo przedawkowalas lek na kregoslup. I to wieloktrotnie. To ma wejsc w krwioobieg nie w soki trawienne, czytaj duzo w internecie bo się zabijesz! Jak możesz tak pochopnie bez myślenia brać sobie jak chcesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy Ci nie wyniszcza teraz organizmu, bo przedawkowalas lek na kregoslup. I to wieloktrotnie. To ma wejsc w krwioobieg nie w soki trawienne, czytaj duzo w internecie bo się zabijesz! Jak możesz tak pochopnie bez myślenia brać sobie jak chcesz?


Tak mi powiedziano, że mam zażyć... :-(
Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie jakiś skutków ubocznych... Nieźle mnie wystraszyłaś... Ale może na skutek biegunki ( jak woda)większość się wypłukała z organizmu..
Czyli co teraz? Jeśli to nie poskutkowało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak mi powiedziano, że mam zażyć... :-(
> Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie jakiś skutków ubocznych... Nieźle mnie wystraszyłaś... Ale może na skutek biegunki ( jak woda)większość się wypłukała z organizmu..
> Czyli co teraz? Jeśli to nie poskutkowało?


Kto Ci tak powiedział? Powinien do drzewa zostać przywiązany i stanąć na mrowisku z czerwonymi mrówkami!!! 
Nie wiem co teraz? Nie znam nikogo kto by tyle tak mocnych tabletek zjadł. Do swojego lekarza i powiedziec o co chodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj,
> Po pierwsze spytam jak się czujesz? Mam nadzieję że wszystko u Ciebie ok. Czytałam Twoje wypowiedzi i powiem - nie przejmuj sie idiotkami, które nie znają sytuacji itd. Każdy niech patrzy siebie a nie ocenia innych, a najbardziej oceniają i gardzą te- które święte nie są...Wiem to z własnego doświadczenia.. Nie można czytać tego co te debilki wypisują... 
> Chciałam się podzielić z Tobą swoją sytuacją.. Podobnie jak Ty wzięłam art w sobotę 2 tabletki..Po trzech godz. 3 tabletki..I po kolejnych trzech godz kolejne 3 tabletki.. Nie wiem co zrobiłam źle, ale prócz biegunki nic więcej nie miałam.. W końcu zasnęła.. Rano znowu biegunka, ale tylko jeszcze dwa razy i nic poza tym.. Po jakimś czasie zauważyłam jakieś plamienie- brązowa maź, bardzo gęsta.. I tak mam już trzeci dzień..ale tylko podczas siusiania..Nic poza tym.. Nie było skurczy, tylko lekki ból brzucha i wydawało mi się że mam spuchniętą wątrobę- tak to nazwę..Co mam robić? Bo nie wiem czy ciąża jest nadal czy nie...To jest około 5-6 tydz


Bo bierze się 4 tabletki na raz pod język co 3 godziny  :Smile:  tu jest odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba stosować dopochwowo przecież tam mają zadziałać. Pod język stosuje się tylko po to aby wrazie kłopotów w szpitalu lekarz nie odkrył tych tabketek. Ale lepiej i bezpieczniej brać dopochwowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzeba stosować dopochwowo przecież tam mają zadziałać. Pod język stosuje się tylko po to aby wrazie kłopotów w szpitalu lekarz nie odkrył tych tabketek. Ale lepiej i bezpieczniej brać dopochwowo.


Tak samo wnika w krwioobieg  :Smile:  czy dopochwowo czy pod język  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale nie poparzysz sobie języka i nie zniszczysz żołądka w razie połkniecia i wiadomo że zadziała bo jak ktoś jest wrażliwy i nie wytrzyma tego świństwa w buzi i połknie to wiadomo że nie zadziala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki wystarczy przekroić na pół i wyciągnąć z nich środek, taki twardy rdzeń, łatwo odchodzi. Wtedy nic nie parzy. Wielokrotnie byli to pisane na tym forum - kilka stron wstecz

Ja przed zrobienie tego przeczytałam chyba każda tutaj stronę oraz korzystałam z innych forum. 

Art może zadziałać z opóźnieniem, więc czekaj. Na twoim miejscu poszlabym do ginekologa żeby wykonał badanie usg - małe nie jesteś w ciąży? Może już po wszystkim A nawet nie wiesz ? Może to ciąża pozamaciczna co zagraża twojemu życiu ? Idź w przyszłym tyg do lekarza, nie ma się czeka bać  ,a nie musisz mu mówić o tabelach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki wystarczy przekroić na pół i wyciągnąć z nich środek, taki twardy rdzeń, łatwo odchodzi. Wtedy nic nie parzy. Wielokrotnie byli to pisane na tym forum - kilka stron wstecz
> 
> Ja przed zrobienie tego przeczytałam chyba każda tutaj stronę oraz korzystałam z innych forum. 
> 
> Art może zadziałać z opóźnieniem, więc czekaj. Na twoim miejscu poszlabym do ginekologa żeby wykonał badanie usg - małe nie jesteś w ciąży? Może już po wszystkim A nawet nie wiesz ? Może to ciąża pozamaciczna co zagraża twojemu życiu ? Idź w przyszłym tyg do lekarza, nie ma się czeka bać  ,a nie musisz mu mówić o tabelach.


Tak też uczynię, jestem już zapisana do lekarza na środę.. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko będzie ok. Boję się...
Pojawiło się krwawienie..taka czysta krew - nie obfita,ale za każdym razem jak jestem w toalecie to leci jak w trakcie miesiączki.. Za pierwszym razem jak wzięłam art to miałam tylko ciemnobrązową maź , ale krwawienia nie było.. 
Może faktycznie zadziałało z opóźnieniem... :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale nie poparzysz sobie języka i nie zniszczysz żołądka w razie połkniecia i wiadomo że zadziała bo jak ktoś jest wrażliwy i nie wytrzyma tego świństwa w buzi i połknie to wiadomo że nie zadziala.


To trzeba brać Cytotec wtedy się uniknie tego biorąc pod język

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy. Oferujemy rowniez  Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

https://imageshack.com/a/img922/4344/pgYf2G.jpg

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

[/URL]

----------


## tabletki poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
.........................*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Tabletki Poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Potrzebuje Arthrotecu. Najlepeij od indywidualnej osoby. Cene oraz mozliwosc jak najszybciej wysylki prosze pisac na adres jajodojaja@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem juz po. Cyt bralam w środę w nocy, krwawienie było dość male nie bylo zadnych skrzepow ani nic... bóle znosne ale, no właśnie ale teraz Zaczelam dosyć mocno krwawić i zaczęły lecieć dość duże skrzepy. Wpadał po mały w panikę. Nic mnie nie boli. któraś tak miała? To normalne czy jednak szpital? Wolała bym tego uniknąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem juz po. Cyt bralam w środę w nocy, krwawienie było dość male nie bylo zadnych skrzepow ani nic... bóle znosne ale, no właśnie ale teraz Zaczelam dosyć mocno krwawić i zaczęły lecieć dość duże skrzepy. Wpadał po mały w panikę. Nic mnie nie boli. któraś tak miała? To normalne czy jednak szpital? Wolała bym tego uniknąć.


Poczekaj 2 dni. Jak się nie skończy wtedy idź.

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie leku arthrotec 20szt.Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem lub odbiór osobisty.531785688

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupie arthotec forte odbiór osobisty trójmiasto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten numer 883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
Zamowiłam u tego pana 27.08 br.tabletki. Pan zapewnial mnie o swojej uczciwosci a ja panu zaufałam i wpłaciłam na konto 550zł [/URL].

Pan okazał sie zwykłym Oszustem i do dnia dzisiejszego nie odbiera odemnie telefonu.
uwazajcie na ten numer 883-081-724 to OSZUST!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten numer 883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
> Zamowiłam u tego pana 27.08 br.tabletki. Pan zapewnial mnie o swojej uczciwosci a ja panu zaufałam i wpłaciłam na konto 550zł [/URL].
> 
> Pan okazał sie zwykłym Oszustem i do dnia dzisiejszego nie odbiera odemnie telefonu.
> uwazajcie na ten numer 883-081-724 to OSZUST!!!


Nie pobieramy wcześniej pieniędzy. Zapłata u nas tylko i wyłącznie przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. Jest to wyraźnie napisane w ogłoszeniu!!! Kiepska prowokacja. Nie pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pisze do całej konkurencji , tylko do tych  załamanych brakiem sprzedaży , którzy juz nie wiedzą co zrobić ,żeby mnie oczernić w oczach klientów . Czy myślicie ,że wypisywanie takich bzdur  da wam wiekszą sprzedaż????
Nie , bo nie macie bo nie macie oryginalnych tabletek    
Widze,że szlag was trafia i bzdury wypisujecie .
Po pierwsze : wysyłam tylko za sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą . Nikt mi wczesniej nie przelewa pieniedzy , płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości - wystarczy  umieć czytać tekst ogłoszenia ze zrozumieniem.
Po drugie : najdroższy zestaw łacznie z wysyłką  kosztuje  355zł ., ale przeciez to trzeba również wyczytać z tekstu ze zrozumieniem .
Podsumowanie : dziewczyny,chłopaki z konkurencji - cofnijcie się z edukacją do 1 klasy podstawówki , może nuczycie się czytać.  
Wasza tempota poraża....
Co do tego konta , to imie i nazwisko - wymysl lepsze , bo to jest jakaś masakra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Marzena

----------


## Tabletki poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty perfidny OSZUSCIE  888 081 724 jak mozesz byc tak bezczely i sie jeszczce wypierac przedstawilam ci dowod Twojego oszustwa i nie podaruje ci tych 550zl na ktore mnie oszukałeś i juz tu wiecej nikogo nie oszukasz. Na kazdej stronie na ktorej znajde twoje OSZUśCIE ogloszenie bede pisała ze jestes zlodziejem i nie podaruje Ci tych 550zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec 150 zł, (Arthrotec + Mifepristone 310 zł), Cytotec 170 zł, (Cytotec + Mifepristone 330 zł) *Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą. Paczka idzie 2 dni. Zdjęcia (z dowolnym tekstem) na życzenie.* zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html (link należy wkleić w okno preglądarki)
> Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.
> 
> gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html


Aktualne??????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o zaznaczenie sprawdzenia zawartości inaczej nie odbierał paczki bo zostaniesz oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty perfidny OSZUSCIE  888 081 724 jak mozesz byc tak bezczely i sie jeszczce wypierac przedstawilam ci dowod Twojego oszustwa i nie podaruje ci tych 550zl na ktore mnie oszukałeś i juz tu wiecej nikogo nie oszukasz. Na kazdej stronie na ktorej znajde twoje OSZUśCIE ogloszenie bede pisała ze jestes zlodziejem i nie podaruje Ci tych 550zł


Ja bym go zgłosiła na policję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma pani jego numer konta więc nie widzę problemu pani za to nic nie grozi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma pani jego numer konta więc nie widzę problemu pani za to nic nie grozi


Zgadzam się z Panią. Ba! Może ja zgłoszę ten numer konta  :Big Grin:  to nie moje. Porównajcie ogłoszenie z tym co napisane. Przestać smiać się nie mogę z tego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pomysł. Bardzo proszę wszystkich tu obecnych o zgłaszanie tego numeru konta na policję!!! Ja nie pobieram pieniedzy przed wysyłką!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pisze do całej konkurencji , tylko do tych załamanych brakiem sprzedaży , którzy juz nie wiedzą co zrobić ,żeby mnie oczernić w oczach klientów . Czy myślicie ,że wypisywanie takich bzdur da wam wiekszą sprzedaż????
    Nie , bo nie macie oryginalnych tabletek
    Widze,że szlag was trafia i bzdury wypisujecie .
    Po pierwsze : wysyłam tylko za sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą . Nikt mi wczesniej nie przelewa pieniedzy , płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości - wystarczy umieć czytać tekst ogłoszenia ze zrozumieniem.
    Po drugie : najdroższy zestaw łacznie z wysyłką kosztuje 355zł ., ale przeciez to trzeba również wyczytać z tekstu ze zrozumieniem .
    Podsumowanie : dziewczyny,chłopaki z konkurencji - cofnijcie się z edukacją do 1 klasy podstawówki , może nuczycie się czytać.
    Wasza tempota poraża....
    Co do tego konta , to imie i nazwisko - wymysl lepsze , bo to jest jakaś masakra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie piszę  do całej konkurencji , tylko do tych załamanych brakiem sprzedaży , którzy juz nie wiedzą co zrobić ,żeby mnie oczernić w oczach klientów . Czy myślicie ,że wypisywanie takich bzdur da wam wiekszą sprzedaż????
    Nie , bo nie macie oryginalnych tabletek
    Widze,że szlag was trafia i bzdury wypisujecie .
    Po pierwsze : wysyłam tylko za sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą . Nikt mi wczesniej nie przelewa pieniedzy , płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości - wystarczy umieć czytać tekst ogłoszenia ze zrozumieniem.
    Po drugie : najdroższy zestaw łacznie z wysyłką kosztuje 355zł ., ale przeciez to trzeba również wyczytać z tekstu ze zrozumieniem .
    Podsumowanie : dziewczyny,chłopaki z konkurencji - cofnijcie się z edukacją do 1 klasy podstawówki , może nuczycie się czytać.
    Wasza tempota poraża....
    Co do tego konta , to imie i nazwisko - wymysl lepsze , bo to jest jakaś masakra.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktory jest potrzebny do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth. dopochwowo - po jakim czasie się oczyści żeby lekarz nie zauważył, ze był zaaplikowany ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec całe opakowanie lub 12szt.Lek zakupiony w polskiej aptece.Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem lub odbior osobisty 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktory jest potrzebny do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780
> [/URL]


Bzdury piszesz koleżanko zaden ginekolog nie przepisuje takich tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o zaznaczenie sprawdzenia zawartości inaczej nie odbierał paczki bo zostaniesz oszukana

----------


## Tabletki Poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten numer 883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
Zamowiłam u tego pana 27.08 br.tabletki. Pan zapewnial mnie o swojej uczciwosci a ja panu zaufałam i wpłaciłam na konto 550zł i do dnia dzisiejszego nic nie otrzymałam.
[/URL]
Nie podaruje Ci OSZUSCIE tych pieniedzy i albo mi je zwrocisz albo tu juz nikogo wiecej nie oszukasz perfidny kłamco

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, wystarczy ze mną porozmawiać lub napisać sms a zobaczycie że nie pobieram wcześniej pieniędzy. Konkurencja ma ból tyłka  :Smile:  Może maść na ten ból sobie kupicie zamiast takie brednie wypisywać? Na maila dostajecie zdjęcie ze swoim tekstem, wysyłam paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. Ja mam towar wszystko oryginalne w przeciwieństwie do tych co to wypisują. Jak mogę mieć ogłoszenie z tymi ifnormacjami a gadać co innego przez telefon? Przecież to bez sensu.  Trzeba być głupim żeby wpłacać ludziom na konto pieniądze!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Droga konkurencjo. W zasadzie nie jesteście dla mnie żadną konkurecją skoro nie macie w sprzedaży oryginałów stworzonych do tego tematu. Polecam wam zakup tej maści. Może wam przejdzie rozśmieszanie mnie do łez  :Big Grin: 
Pozdrawaim was i życzę jak najszybszego wyleczenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamiast pomagać kobietom toczycie między sobą wojnę kto ma rację a kto oszukuje? Ten kto kłamie niech stąd spada?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA 883-081-724 OSZUSTKA
niby wszystko jest zdjęcia i opakowania ale g****o działają. Facetka sprzedaje podróbki. Uważajcie dziewczyny bo tylko kasę stracicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

502-427-780 Oszuści piszący wczesniej, że są ginekologami a tabletki mają z Holandii.
Kłamcy wysyłają papier zamiast tabletek .
Nie dajcie się oszukać .
502-427-780 Oszusci
502-427-780 Oszusci
502-427-780 Oszusci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

502-427-780 Oszuści piszący wczesniej, że są ginekologami a tabletki mają z Holandii.
Kłamcy wysyłają papier zamiast tabletek .
Nie dajcie się oszukać .
502-427-780 Oszusci
502-427-780 Oszusci
502-427-780 Oszusci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O zobaczcie!!!! Teraz zmienili taktykę!!! Juz przelewu nie pokazują tylko piszą że podróbki. Jakie to wymowne. Maść sobie kupcie, bo niedługo wam ten tyłek rozsadzi z bólu!!!

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje orygialnych tab z Wow jeśli ktoś posiada 
Proszę o kontskt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Wczoraj brałam tabletki wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem. Zostało mi ich 16. Sprzedam za 300 zł. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty. Gdynia. Proszę najpierw o kontakt tu na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc

moja przyjaciółka kupowała tu zestaw od Pani Beaty, 
niestety nie zostawiła sobie kontaktu a ja potrzebuje dojsc do tego źródła 
czy jest tutaj ta Pani ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszę to z datą wrześniowa 2018 nie wiem czemu pojawiła się data z maja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i cytotec
Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o zaznaczenie sprawdzenia zawartości inaczej nie odbierał paczki bo zostaniesz oszukana Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki art... Proszę o @
mdsz222@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam problem? Pytanie?proszę o radę. 
5tc wzięłam arthrotec forte o 7.30 4tab pod język. Po godzinie skurcze jak przed miesiączką. Po kolejnych 3h wzięłam 2pod język i 2dopochwowo. Skurcze i nic więcej. Po kolejnych 3h 4tab dopochwowo i po kolejnych 3h kolejne 4tab dopochwowo. Skurcze nie większe niż przed okresem. ani kropelki krwi. Nic kompletnie nic się nie dzieje.  Więcej tab nie biorę bo nie chce sobie zaszkodzić. Co poszło nie tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam problem? Pytanie?proszę o radę. 
> 5tc wzięłam arthrotec forte o 7.30 4tab pod język. Po godzinie skurcze jak przed miesiączką. Po kolejnych 3h wzięłam 2pod język i 2dopochwowo. Skurcze i nic więcej. Po kolejnych 3h 4tab dopochwowo i po kolejnych 3h kolejne 4tab dopochwowo. Skurcze nie większe niż przed okresem. ani kropelki krwi. Nic kompletnie nic się nie dzieje.  Więcej tab nie biorę bo nie chce sobie zaszkodzić. Co poszło nie tak?


Sam Arthrotec daje jedynie 70% skutecznośći

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi Arthrotec dał 100% skutecznosci i bardzo mi pomogł wiec jesli macie dostep do tego leku to polecam Arthrotec

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebny do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesteście w ciąży? Chcecie pogadać? 
Zapraszam Cię na  w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie leku arthrotek .Wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbiór osobisty.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli Ci nie pomogło to dziwne ja wzielam 4 pod język i jest ok pewnie miałaś jakieś witaminy... Mam na sprzedaż jeszcze 14takich tab więc proszę na @pisac...
mdsz222@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie tabletki na poronienie nie drogo moj nuumer tel572913914 pisze tylko sms za pomoc dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie pilnie tabletki poronne nie za drogo moj numer tel 572913914 odpowiadam tylko na sms

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupie pilnie tabletki poronne nie za drogo moj numer tel 572913914 odpowiadam tylko na sms


Morderczyni. Jak można zabić swoje dziecko. Seks i przyjemności tak a konsekwencji tego nie poniesc. Trzeba było myśleć głową a nie.... Obyś nigdy nieiaka dzieci i męża bo nie zasługujesz na to aby mieć rodzine.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupic tabketki poronne tylko za pobrwniem I sprawdzeniem przesylki.moj mail madzialenka867@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Zastanawiasz się co zrobić?
zajrzyj na KOBIETAWPIGULCE.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b  i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nne cytotec
tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o zaznaczenie sprawdzenia zawartości inaczej nie odbierał paczki bo zostaniesz oszukana
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-02-2018, 13:41 #31417
Tabletki Poronne
Guest
Oryginalne tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia. Płacisz po otwarciu przesyłki.
- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
- nie zawiedziesz się 
Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.
Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!

Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone 
Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-02-2018, 16:15 #31418
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
Dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten numer 883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
Zamowiłam u tego pana 27.08 br.tabletki. Pan zapewnial mnie o swojej uczciwosci a ja panu zaufałam i wpłaciłam na konto 550zł i do dnia dzisiejszego nic nie otrzymałam.
[/URL]
Nie podaruje Ci OSZUSCIE tych pieniedzy i albo mi je zwrocisz albo tu juz nikogo wiecej nie oszukasz perfidny kłamco
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-02-2018, 17:04 #31419
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
883 081 724
Witajcie, wystarczy ze mną porozmawiać lub napisać sms a zobaczycie że nie pobieram wcześniej pieniędzy. Konkurencja ma ból tyłka  Może maść na ten ból sobie kupicie zamiast takie brednie wypisywać? Na maila dostajecie zdjęcie ze swoim tekstem, wysyłam paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. Ja mam towar wszystko oryginalne w przeciwieństwie do tych co to wypisują. Jak mogę mieć ogłoszenie z tymi ifnormacjami a gadać co innego przez telefon? Przecież to bez sensu. Trzeba być głupim żeby wpłacać ludziom na konto pieniądze!!!
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-02-2018, 20:32 #31420
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
883081724
Droga konkurencjo. W zasadzie nie jesteście dla mnie żadną konkurecją skoro nie macie w sprzedaży oryginałów stworzonych do tego tematu. Polecam wam zakup tej maści. Może wam przejdzie rozśmieszanie mnie do łez 
Pozdrawaim was i życzę jak najszybszego wyleczenia 

Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-02-2018, 23:13 #31421
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Zamiast pomagać kobietom toczycie między sobą wojnę kto ma rację a kto oszukuje? Ten kto kłamie niech stąd spada?
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-03-2018, 08:14 #31422
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
UWAGA 883-081-724 OSZUSTKA
niby wszystko jest zdjęcia i opakowania ale g****o działają. Facetka sprzedaje podróbki. Uważajcie dziewczyny bo tylko kasę stracicie
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-03-2018, 08:22 #31423
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
502-427-780 Uwaga na oszustów !!!!
502-427-780 Oszuści piszący wczesniej, że są ginekologami a tabletki mają z Holandii.
Kłamcy wysyłają papier zamiast tabletek .
Nie dajcie się oszukać .
502-427-780 Oszusci
502-427-780 Oszusci
502-427-780 Oszusci
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-03-2018, 08:25 #31424
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
502-427-780 Oszuści Uwaga !!!!!
502-427-780 Oszuści piszący wczesniej, że są ginekologami a tabletki mają z Holandii.
Kłamcy wysyłają papier zamiast tabletek .
Nie dajcie się oszukać .
502-427-780 Oszusci
502-427-780 Oszusci
502-427-780 Oszusci
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-03-2018, 08:51 #31425
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
883 081 724
O zobaczcie!!!! Teraz zmienili taktykę!!! Juz przelewu nie pokazują tylko piszą że podróbki. Jakie to wymowne. Maść sobie kupcie, bo niedługo wam ten tyłek rozsadzi z bólu!!!
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-03-2018, 12:37 #31426 Justyna23   Justyna23 jest nieaktywny
Nowy użytkownik
Zarejestrowany
Aug 2018
Postów
13


Tabletki poronne ktore mi pomogły odsprzedam
Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012
[/URL]
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-03-2018, 20:08 #31427
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Aborcja?
w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-03-2018, 20:50 #31428
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Tab
Potrzebuje orygialnych tab z Wow jeśli ktoś posiada 
Proszę o kontskt
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-05-2018, 09:05 #31429
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Sprzedam tab. Arthrotec
Cześć dziewczyny. Wczoraj brałam tabletki wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem. Zostało mi ich 16. Sprzedam za 300 zł. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty. Gdynia. Proszę najpierw o kontakt tu na forum.
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-05-2018, 09:26 #31430
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
kontakt do Pani Beaty
czesc

moja przyjaciółka kupowała tu zestaw od Pani Beaty, 
niestety nie zostawiła sobie kontaktu a ja potrzebuje dojsc do tego źródła 
czy jest tutaj ta Pani ?

pozdrawiam
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-05-2018, 10:32 #31431
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
PS sprzedam tabletki
Piszę to z datą wrześniowa 2018 nie wiem czemu pojawiła się data z maja
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytatem 09-05-2018, 13:43 #31432
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Tabletki cytotec
i cytotec
Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o zaznaczenie sprawdzenia zawartości inaczej nie odbieraj paczki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Aborcja farmakologoczna do 12 tygodnia*
*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne pomogły mi wiec mysle ze pomoga rowniez i Tobie Justyna 510-653-012
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie leku arthrotec .Wysylka pibranuowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbior osobisty 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o zaznaczenie sprawdzenia zawartości inaczej nie odbieraj paczki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W którym tygodniu od ostatniej miesiączki najlepiej zażyć tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam receptę na Arthrotek wazna do 17.10.2018 i chetnie odsprzedam poniewaz nie jest juz mi potrzebna a komus moze sie przyda. Zainteresowanym moge wyslac zdjecie recepty. Cena 200zł kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od WomenHelpWomen, okazał się niepotrzebny, proszę o kontakt tel 502561467 lub mail Marta.walczynska@interia.pl
Nie oszukuję, kupiłam za wcześnie i mogę teraz komuś odstąpić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chce dzisiaj zażyć art powiedzcie mi czy 4,6 od ostatniej miesiączki to nie za wcześnie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może poczekaj jeszcze z tydzień ja wzięłam przed 4 tyg napewno i nie zadziałały delikatne krwawienie było i teraz delikatnie plamie czekam może się rozkręci jeszcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może poczekaj jeszcze z tydzień ja wzięłam przed 4 tyg napewno i nie zadziałały delikatne krwawienie było i teraz delikatnie plamie czekam może się rozkręci jeszcze


Ja zdecydowałam się na dzisiaj jestem po pierwszej dawce lekko krwawię z małymi skrzepami brzuch pobolewa ,  zachwile następna dawka może się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to wszystko na dobrej drodze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No to wszystko na dobrej drodze


Nie wiem szału nie ma , podpaska czysta a jak się podcieram papier cały we krwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś lub byłaś w nieplanowanej ciąży, skontaktuj się z nami:
kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zamiast kupować od tych oszustów,  lepiej wysłać chłopaka do Internisty po receptę na arthrotec, i kupić za 50 zl z recepta w aptece, już lepiej zapłacić lekarzowi za wypisanie recepty niż kupować Gówno od oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zamiast kupować od tych oszustów,  lepiej wysłać chłopaka do Internisty po receptę na arthrotec, i kupić za 50 zl z recepta w aptece, już lepiej zapłacić lekarzowi za wypisanie recepty niż kupować Gówno od oszustów.


 ja wysłamam swojego wujka do lekarza i lekarz odrazu sie zorietował do czego ten lek bedzie wykorzystany i tylko wujek najadł sie wstydu zapłacil za wizyte a leku i tak nie dostał . bez znajomosci ten lek jest nie do zdobycia ale lekarze nie sa tacy głupi

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/xq90/923/O5qnqz.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780


To ja poproszę numer do tego ginekologa ;-) .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Radzę zabezpieczać się podczas seksu lub wogóle tego nie robić. Nie będziecie miały problemu z tabletkami i nie będziecie MORDECAMI własnych dzieci .zacznijcie używać mózgu to nikt nie będzie umierał przez wasza glupote.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Chcesz pogadać? 
Zapraszam Cię na w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Karolina :)

> Nie wiem szału nie ma , podpaska czysta a jak się podcieram papier cały we krwi.


Cześć!
Jak się czujesz? Co słychać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy do kogoś to trafia że Zabijacie Swoje Dzieci. Jesteście mordercami. Twoja mama cię nie zabiła popozwoliła ci żyć i cieszyć się życiem a ty zabijasz swoje dzjecko .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki cytotec proszę o kontakt SMS oddzwonię do 5 minut
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o zaznaczenie sprawdzenia zawartości inaczej nie odbieraj paczki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć!
> Jak się czujesz? Co słychać?


Czuję się dobrze . Po trzeciej dawce się rozkręciło  nadzieję że się udało jutro idę zrobić betę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Radzę zabezpieczać się podczas seksu lub wogóle tego nie robić. Nie będziecie miały problemu z tabletkami i nie będziecie MORDECAMI własnych dzieci .zacznijcie używać mózgu to nikt nie będzie umierał przez wasza glupote.


Swoje złote myśli proszę zostaw dla siebie . Nikogo tu nie obchodzi Twoja opinia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam leki zagraniczne służące do przerwania ciąży.
Leki nie są przepakowywane.
Tylko wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki.
Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek oraz przed wpłat.
Posiadam różne zestawy od najtańszych po najdroższe.
Zdecydowane osoby proszę o kontakt 575-893-965
Natychmiastowa wysyłka zaraz po zamówieniu.
Dyskrecja !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Swoje złote myśli proszę zostaw dla siebie . Nikogo tu nie obchodzi Twoja opinia.


Morderczyni. Mam nadzieję że też ktoś ciebie zabije  lub skrzywdzić tak jak ty swoje dziecko .

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Morderczyni. Mam nadzieję że też ktoś ciebie zabije  lub skrzywdzić tak jak ty swoje dziecko .


Skrzywdzona to zostałaś Ty już dawno genetycznie.  Wyjdź i zamknij za sobą drzwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mordercy swoich dzieci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie i chetnie odsprzedam .Wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbior osobisty Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę na 100%
lub spotkam się osobiście Tel:785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane mam pytanie co znaczy wynik beta ich 134 H 0,0-5,0

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam do sprzedania 8 tabletek arthrotec forte. Jak mozna sie domyslec mialam cale opakowanie, ale niestety 12 wykorzystalam... Moze komus brakuje i chcial by dokupić. Na opakowanie 20 tabletek wydalam 200zl takze 8 sprzedam za 80, przesylke wliczam w cene tabletek. Mail comabyctobedzie00@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią z pod nr 511290693

----------


## BONESSA

Ma ktoś do sprzedania oryginalny lek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To smutny koniec tego forum . Dawniej jedyna pomoc dla kobiet w trudnej sytuacji . Tu mogły znaleźć wsparcie i pomoc oraz tabletki od pewnych osób które chciały rzeczywiście pomoc a nie wyłudzić pieniądze . Teraz nikt nie pisze i nikt nie oferuje tabletek i nikt nie odpowiada na wpisy . Szkoda ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To smutny koniec tego forum . Dawniej jedyna pomoc dla kobiet w trudnej sytuacji . Tu mogły znaleźć wsparcie i pomoc oraz tabletki od pewnych osób które chciały rzeczywiście pomoc a nie wyłudzić pieniądze . Teraz nikt nie pisze i nikt nie oferuje tabletek i nikt nie odpowiada na wpisy . Szkoda ...


Nikt tu nie pisze bo same wyzwiska i klutnie były . Ja sama długo szukałam tabletek a z forum nacięłam się 2 razy. Bo wszystko pięknie ładnie a przychodzi co do czego to witaminy luzem. Ginekolog w Warszawie dał mi kontakt do babki która się tym zajmuje , sprzedaje tabletki. I rozwiązałam swój problem . Numer do niej 575.893.965
Aha byłam w 13 tygodniu jak brałam i udało się. Dziś ciężko trafić samemu na uczciwą osobę , niestety takie czasy że są osoby które żerują na innych. Na forum będę wracać bo warto sobie pomagać. . POZDRAWIAM EWKA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży a stało się, skontaktuj się proszę z nami, pomożemy.
kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Taka prawda że kłótnie i oszuści w ostatnim czasie wzięli się z portalu Ogliszenia24. Tam zabronili wystawiać tabletki arthrotec i tu przenieśli się . Tam właśnie dostałam oszukana a ty od razu znalazłam pomoc u pani Karoliny .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec za 250zł. Zapakowane w oryginalnym opakowaniu blistry itp. Wysyłka pobranie sprawdznie zawartosci ale dopiero poniedziałek gdyz jestem wyplukana przez te tabletki:/ Nie chce zostawiać numeru telefonu na tym forum.. Jeśli któraś kobietka jest zaintersowana proszę dac znać np. zostawić maila pod postem spiszemy/zdzwonimy się!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502-427-780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze  skonczyło bo byłam w dramatycznej sytuacji. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i polecic ludzi godnych zaufania ktorzy mi naprawde pomogli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam powiem wam nie sluchajcie tych osob co wyzywaja was od mordercow itp ze zabijacie wlasne dziecko ja na tym forum trafialam pare razy zeby zdobyc te tabletki dokonywalam aborcji tymi tabletkami i za kazdym razem bylam szczesliwa ze sie udalopoprostu czulam ze to nie czas na dziecko i wogole brzydzilam sie tego ze jestem w ciazy po ostatniej aborcji minelo juz kilka lat ale teraz jestem szczesliwa ze zostane zona matka przedemna nie dlugo slub a jestem w 14tyg ciazy i tylko czekam kiedy w koncu ujze rosnacy moj brzuszek jak widzicie kazdy mosi dorosnac do kazdej sytuacji i ja nie zaluje tego co zrobilam i to pare razy w tedy nie bylam szczesliwa z tej ciazy teraz jestem bo doroslam do tego wiec dziewczyny widzicie moj przyklad nawet po paru aborcjach  tabletkami mozna pozniej normalnie zajsc w ciaze i miec zdrowe dziecko bo ja juz swojego malutkiego smyka widzilam i wszystko ma dobrze rozwiniete i nie przejmujcie sie tymi co was tu wyzywaja bo te osoby tak samo nie sa swiete ze nic w zyciu glupiego nie zrobili trzymajcie sie i zycze zeby kazdej zwas sie udalo pozdrawiam

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## ANIA7777

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc?


 Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numerKB KONTAKT 577,132,423 i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 tabletek artrotec forte 80zl

comabyctobedzie@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 8 tabletek artrotec forte 80zl
> 
> comabyctobedzie@gmail.com


Proszę o kontakt 577955902

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Pilnie potrzebuje athrotec pisałam na ogłoszenia powyżej jednak nikt nie odpowiada pilnr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ....
jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży,
rozważasz decyzję o aborcji 
i przeżywasz w związku z tym wątpliwości, 
którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić.....

w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow jest ich tu sporo. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam powiem wam nie sluchajcie tych osob co wyzywaja was od mordercow itp ze zabijacie wlasne dziecko ja na tym forum trafialam pare razy zeby zdobyc te tabletki dokonywalam aborcji tymi tabletkami i za kazdym razem bylam szczesliwa ze sie udalopoprostu czulam ze to nie czas na dziecko i wogole brzydzilam sie tego ze jestem w ciazy po ostatniej aborcji minelo juz kilka lat ale teraz jestem szczesliwa ze zostane zona matka przedemna nie dlugo slub a jestem w 14tyg ciazy i tylko czekam kiedy w koncu ujze rosnacy moj brzuszek jak widzicie kazdy mosi dorosnac do kazdej sytuacji i ja nie zaluje tego co zrobilam i to pare razy w tedy nie bylam szczesliwa z tej ciazy teraz jestem bo doroslam do tego wiec dziewczyny widzicie moj przyklad nawet po paru aborcjach  tabletkami mozna pozniej normalnie zajsc w ciaze i miec zdrowe dziecko bo ja juz swojego malutkiego smyka widzilam i wszystko ma dobrze rozwiniete i nie przejmujcie sie tymi co was tu wyzywaja bo te osoby tak samo nie sa swiete ze nic w zyciu glupiego nie zrobili trzymajcie sie i zycze zeby kazdej zwas sie udalo pozdrawiam


Życzę Tobie i Twojemu dziecku wszystkiego dobrego oraz waszej rodzinie. Na prawdę. Ale mimo to ciężko mi uwierzyć, że kilka aborcji to było takie nic. W końcu Twoje dziecko to już któres dziecko, tamte też żyły i były Twoje. Tak samo się rozwijały. To było starsze rodzeństwo tego najmłodszego. Nie pisze tego, żeby Cie obwiniać czy ranić. Bez tej świadomości nie będziesz w stanie w pełni kochać w zdrowy sposób najmłodszego dziecka. Jesteś mamą wielu dzieci. Pozdrawiam Cię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja nie sprawia, że przestajesz być Matką . Stajesz się jedynie Matką Martwego Dziecka .

----------


## Anna324

Dziewczyny jedyna opcja aby dostać bezpieczne leki to zadzwonić do profesjonalnej pomocy pod numer 883125454 i tam dowiedzieć się wszystkiego i zamówić paczkę. Ja tak zrobiłam i mam już wszystko za sobą. Nie jest to takie proste jak opisują na forum, trzeba mieć ogromną wiedzę aby nie zrobić kobiecie krzywdy. Nie wystarczy zjeść tabletki i już, trzeba się odpowiednio przygotować, aby organizm był gotów na utratę tak mocno chronionej ciąży. Dlatego nie ryzykujcie zadzwońcie pod numer, który polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam do odsprzedania oryginalne zapakowane tabletki 10 szt. . 100% zaufania. wiem jak to ciezko zdobyc . Mi pomogły. Dyskretna wysyłka. Ale żeby była pewność najlepiej odebrać na miejscu. Mogę wysłać zdjecia na maila. Proszę o kontakt mdsz222@wp.pl  Jestem zWoj. Pomorskiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze o kontakt mailowy mdsz222@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;186236]Witam

Pilnie potrzebuje athrotec pisałam na ogłoszenia powyżej jednak nikt nie odpowiada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To znak abyś nie zabijała swojego dziecka . Może urodzi się wyjątkowy człowiek którego od razu jak zobaczysz to pokochasz .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki sa bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu uraz wysle zdjecie tabletek zainteresowanej osobie. Kontakt 510-653-012 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć Wam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec 12 tabletek. Z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec 12 tabletek. Z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości za pobraniem.


Mam 12szt. I moge wyslac 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe opkowanie leku arthotec sprzedam.Wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej . Zamawial ktoś tabletki ze strony rights women?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Całe opkowanie leku arthotec sprzedam.Wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci 792904982


Aktualne?  I jaka cena ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aktualne?  I jaka cena ?


Aktualne pisz pod nr tel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiałam leki poronne :
były ze sprawdzeniem 
zapakowane oryginalnie
płaciłam u kuriera
mogłam rozpakować i sprawdzić zawartość przed opłatą

I to jest uczciwość i dyskrecja !!
Dziewczyny takich sprzedawców szukajcie co nie kombinują i nie oszukują.

Najpierw się telefonicznie dowiedzcie co i jak zamówcie 
a jak macie podejrzenia nie odbierajcie i nie traćcie pieniędzy 

jak jest umowa ze ze sprawdzeniem to ma być ze sprawdzeniem a nie że zapomniał/a zaznaczyć itp




polecam 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

537257481 nie dajcie się nabrać na super okazje na Olx i innych stronach nie wysyłajcie pieniędzy, bo szlachta się bawi za pięniądze ludzi którzy nie mają co do garażu włożyć...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli...
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- tel: 586 915 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc.

Mam problem. Kupiłam tabletki arthrotec oraz ru368 czy coś takiego. Zabieg zastosowalam według instrukcji. 
Mialam biegunke i lekkie plamienie. Byłam roztrzesiona i bolał mnie burz. Lekkie skrzepy i nic więcej. 
Poszłam następnego dnia do Ginekologa zrobił USG domaciczne no i niestety powiedział że ciąża nadal jest. Co mam robić ? Czy dziecko moze urodzić się chore? 
Pomocy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzona osoba 519686509

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć , ja miałam skomplikowaną sprawę bo ciąża była pozamaciczna , straciłam wiele pieniędzy ta pani mi pomogła .Polecam ją bo dowiedziałam sie o niej z forum . Skoro mi pomogło a nie miałam już nadziei  to uwieżyłam w ludzi uczciwych. Zastrzegłam sobie podczas rozmowy z nią że przesyłkę chce do domu ze sprawdzeniem zawartości bo już nikomu nie ufam i zapłace dopiero jak sprawdze i się zgodziła . Wszystko sie zgadzało tak jak mówiła . Było oryginalne i taka ilość jak mówiła. 
Polecam 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, przede wszystkim potrzebujesz spokoju i poczucia bezpieczeństwa. Myślę, że najlepiej pójść do dobrego ginekologa i przedstawić mu swój problem. To fachowiec najlepiej wie jak Ci pomóc. Na pewno nikt nie da Ci 100% gwarancji, że urodzisz zdrowe czy chore dziecko. Badanie prof. Magdaleny Zernickiej-Goetz z Uniwersytety Cambridge dowodzą, że embriony, u których badania prenatalne wykryły wady genetyczne, dzieci urodziły się zdrowe... Trzymaj się i bądź dobrą mamą.

Mam problem. Kupiłam tabletki arthrotec oraz ru368 czy coś takiego. Zabieg zastosowalam według instrukcji. 
Mialam biegunke i lekkie plamienie. Byłam roztrzesiona i bolał mnie burz. Lekkie skrzepy i nic więcej. 
Poszłam następnego dnia do Ginekologa zrobił USG domaciczne no i niestety powiedział że ciąża nadal jest. Co mam robić ? Czy dziecko moze urodzić się chore? 
Pomocy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś kto pomoże ?? Potrzebuje jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje szybko odkupić Arthrotec piszę tu ponieważ nie mam pieniędzy zeby zapłacić po raz koleiny 300zl i mieć swoaeomosc że się znów nie uda. Proszę o szybką odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne

    Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
    Zestaw nr 1
    12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
    Zestaw nr 2
    12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
    Zestaw nr 3
    12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
    (ru486 z Mołdawii)
    Zestaw nr 4
    12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

    WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
    Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
    Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
    do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
    GWARANTUJE
    NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
    UCZCIWOŚĆ
    DYSKRECJE
    zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
    Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrotec tabletki 50 mg + 0 2 mg, oryginalnie zapakowane. 
Odbiór osobisty we Wrocławiu lub przesyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Cena za całe opakowanie 300 zł
Kontakt : 501 370 808

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś kto pomoże ?? Potrzebuje jak najszybciej


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proscie zawsze sprzedajacegoo zdjecie tabletek jesli ktos nie jest w stanie wam wyslac zdjecie z dowolnym napisem obok to jest to oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie udało sie.
Warto próbować kolejny raz ? Prosze o szybka odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poniedziałek zamówiłam właśnie odebrałam paczke 519686509 Dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania i Netporadnia 
w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w którym jesteś tygodniu?

----------


## Ewelina_

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)
WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 9,5 tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem w 9,5 tc.


Zadzwoń do niej ona ci pomoze ja bylam w 12 tc i poszlo ok 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom

 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z polecenia wzielam z nr 519686509 śmiało moge polecic dalej jestem 2 tygodnie po  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co jednej dawce Ci pomogło ? I jakie leki zamawialas?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam wam Eskulap Klinik i doktora Jakuba. Zadzwonilam do p,Jakuba powiedzialam o swojej trudnej sytuacji i o niechcianej ciaży. Po 3 dniach otrzymałam tabletki ktore bardzo mi pomogły w przystepnej cenie (250zł plus 30zł wysyłka) Leki orginalne bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane oraz dyskretna wysyłka. Jestem 3 tydodnie po udanym zabiegu i wszystko jest ok czuje wielka ulge ze mi sie udało. Jesli ktora z was jest w podobnej sytuacji to polecam dr,Jakuba ktory rozumie kobietew trudnej sytuacji na pewno wam pomoze. Dr.Jakub Żrebiec 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci paczki lub spotkam się z. Tel.785622605

----------


## Mar art

Witam. Mam pytanie 2dni temu wzięłam po raz drugi zestaw Ru i art 3,x4 bo za poerwszym razem nie pomogło. Teraz były bóle,lekkie skurcze i po 1zaczelam plamic, po następnej krwawi, a po ostatniej wyleciało raz coś sporego u mnie to koniec 6tyg i później kilka małych skrzepow, 3 dawkę przyjęła o północy i do ranola obficie krwawi łam, jednak już kolejnego dnia praktycznie już nic nie leci. Czy rzeczywiście się udało??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tab arthrotec 10 tab 280 zł. Proszę o tel 510594156

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie .Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub odbior osobisty.792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Najchętniej odbiór osobisty. 
kajaa.mal@wp.pl

----------


## poronne.eu

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE
Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
Wsparcie w trakcie kuracji !!!
KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań
KONTAKT: 730 209 991
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)
WYSYŁKA :
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim.
JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW
wysyłamy SMS na Nr 730 209 991
np:
Izabela Kowalska
ul. Klonowa 33
61-100 Poznań
+ nr telefonu
zestaw za ... zł Dostawa do domu czy na urząd pocztowy
info
strona internetowa: poronne.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z polecenia wzielam z nr 519686509 śmiało moge polecic dalej jestem 2 tygodnie po


Witam, potrzebuje 5 tabletek, czy mogłaby Pani sprzedać jeśli pani zostały?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli zaszłaś w ciążę, choć nie chciałaś, masz pytania, wątpliwości - skontaktuj się z nami.
kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433
Ps. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o wysłanie zdjecia tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się.
Zajrzyj na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z whw, zostawcie numer a oddzwonie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje 8 tabletek czy ktoś tyle posiada w przystępnej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Profesjonalna pomoc w przywracaniu cyklu miesiączkowego .

Leki pochodzą z Holandii i są oryginalne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20.
Leki wysyłane ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, płatne dopiero u kuriera podczas dostarczania przesyłki.
Do stosowania doustnie i dopochwowo.
Podczas stosowania leków zapewniam kontakt telefoniczny.
Duże doświadczenie i wiele kuracji.
Leki dobierane do tygodnia ciąży oraz masy ciała osoby stosującej leki.
Wszystkie zabiegi doprowadzam do końca .

Zestaw wyjściowy standardowy do tyg 12 to koszt 300zł
składa się z 12 szt misoprostol oraz 1 tab RU486

Prowadzę również zabiegi mechaniczne.
Wysyłka również za granicę.

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt telefoniczny 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać, czekamy na Ciebie.
Zajrzyj na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec. Najchętniej odbiór osobisty. 
> kajaa.mal@wp.pl


Jaka cana tabletek i jaka ilosc. Skad odbiór?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustke z Starogard Gdanski.Nie chcecie mieć problemow omijajcie te rejony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec kajaa.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jaka cana tabletek i jaka ilosc. Skad odbiór?


Całe opakowanie, 160zl. Odbiór Świdnica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie udało sie.
> Warto próbować kolejny raz ? Prosze o szybka odpowiedz.


Tak, na próbowałam 3 razy i się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o pomoc.. potrzebuje 5 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę o pomoc.. potrzebuje 5 tabletek


Napisz do mnie: maja.pyzalska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie: 160zl. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
Kajaa.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie lub 12szt najlepiej odbior osobisty .Podkarpacie 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje kupić 5 tabletek, komuś może zalegają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

10 tabletek 300 zł pomorskie 510594156

----------


## Nie zarejkestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...
Napisz lub zadzwoń do nas!

----------


## DOKTOR

https://top-ogloszenia.net/adpics/5c...acf2f3f225.jpg


    W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie- 150zł kaja.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie/ 150zl kajaa.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Opakowanie- 150zł kaja.mal@wp.pl


Kajaa.mal@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dbam o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniam jakość na poziomie światowych standardów

Profesjonalne leki poronne z zagranicznych aptek

Gwarantuję bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
Dostarczam oryginalne leki


 Tabletki poronne ; Misoprostol i Mifepristone

Niefortunne dwie kreski na teście ciążowym i co dalej?
Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz co1 większy niepokój. Kupujesz test ciążowy, wierząc, że potwierdzi on Twoich obaw. Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski. Wchodzisz w skórę cicho egzystującej przyszłej matki, która wcale nie chcą wejść w nową rolę. Widzisz przeszkodę w realizacji planów albo pamiątkę nieszczęścia. Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań co zrobić?


Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą ; Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.
Bezpieczeństwo zabiegu potwierdza światowa Organizacja Zdrowia (WHO) o1 polskie Towarzystwo Rozwoju Rodziny.

Tabletki poronne wykazują aktywność po podaniu doustnym. Kuracja jest prosta i bezpieczna. Możną ją wykonać samodzielnie w warunkach domowych bez udziału lekarza.

Skuteczność leków wynosi blisko 98%.

Pozostając z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Ze mną zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo, z pełnym wsparciem . Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

kontakt 575.893.965

wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem płatne dopiero u kuriera lub na Poczcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam niewykorzystane opakowanie Art. forte (20 szt). Odstąpię po cenie jaką sama zapłaciłam tj. 250 zł. Wyłącznie za pobraniem, co daje możliwość sprawdzenia paczki przed zapłatą. 783-526-346

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam wam Eskulap Klinik i doktora Jakuba. Zadzwonilam do p,Jakuba powiedzialam o swojej trudnej sytuacji i o niechcianej ciaży. Po 3 dniach otrzymałam wysyłke z tabletkami ktore bardzo mi pomogły w przystepnej cenie (250zł plus 30zł wysyłka) Leki orginalne bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane oraz dyskretna wysyłka. Jestem po udanym zabiegu i czuje wielka ulge ze mi sie udało. Jesli ktora z was jest w podobnej sytuacji to polecam dr,Jakuba ktory rozumie kobietew trudnej sytuacji na pewno wam pomoze. Dr.Jakub Żrebiec 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zadzwoń lub napisz na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży i po aborcji.
w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam Panią z nr 519686509 tabletki miałam na drugi dzień jestem już 3 tygodnie po dziękuję bardzo


Uwaga na numer 519 686 509 oszustwo! Wysyła tabletki niewiadomego pochodzenia. Wzięłam 3x4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny i .... Nic.. zero... Kompletnie żadnej różnicy nie poczułam , tak jak bym nic nie brała. I ponad 200 zł wyrzucone w błoto..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W poniedziałek zamówiłam właśnie odebrałam paczke 519686509 Dziekuje


Odebrałaś paczkę i co?  Napisz coś więcej. Ja także zamówiłam od numeru 519 686 509 i niestety zostałam oszukana. Tabletki luzem wrzucone do koperty i tyle. Oczywiście po zażyciu wszystkich 12 tab. Efektu brak. Żadnego krwawienia, zero skurczy ... Chyba cukierki zjadłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 sztuk - 200zł za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie 

Pomogę pozbyć się ciąży do 20 tygodnia SKUTECZNIE

Leki oryginalnie pakowane przez producenta

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

Cena 300 zł za każdy zestaw do tygodnia 12 

Powyżej 12 tygodnia cena do uzgodnienia ( masa ciała, wiek , dokładny tydzień ciąży )

Jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każda paczka jest ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 

Otwierasz , sprawdzasz czy się zgadza i dopiero płacisz 

Leki zagraniczne Holenderskie

kontakt 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam na sprzedaż zestaw tabletek od whw za 400 zł. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w Krakowie. Kontakt do mnie: magdalena.biok@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aaa745032@gmail.com
Witam, mam na sprzedaż tabletki ze strony WHW. Zestaw składa z 1+8 tabletek. Mam tez wszystkie maile od WHW z instrukcją jak postępować. Możliwy odbiór w Trojmiescie lub wysyłka.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odebrałaś paczkę i co?  Napisz coś więcej. Ja także zamówiłam od numeru 519 686 509 i niestety zostałam oszukana. Tabletki luzem wrzucone do koperty i tyle. Oczywiście po zażyciu wszystkich 12 tab. Efektu brak. Żadnego krwawienia, zero skurczy ... Chyba cukierki zjadłam


Widzę konkurencja nie śpi dwa te same komentarze od tej samej osoby te kropeczki .... Panią zdradziły  :Wink:  smialo ja jak i pewnie wiele innych dziewczyn może polecić ten nr dostałam tabletki w piątek już jestem po zostało tylko oczyszczanie, niech Pani nie pisze komus złej opinni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej kliniki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Zestaw składa sie z 12 szt.tabletek z grupy mizoprostol, czyli substancji stosowanej z zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania?
Zadzwoń lub napisz na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży
kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 sztuk - 200zł za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli komuś potrzebne to od sprzedam tanio mój marta27101993@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię Arthortec w Łodzi, proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 sztuk - 200zł za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie kupię Arthortec w Łodzi, proszę o kontakt


Zadzwoń jestem niedaleko 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie arthrotec ktos cos

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Artro w Białymstoku lub okolicach.Ktoś coś?

----------


## lukirogi3

mój nr to 881256980 lukirogi3@gmail.com

----------


## lukirogi3

wysylka za pobraniem pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię Artro w Białymstoku lub okolicach.Ktoś coś?


Zadzwoń jestem niedaleko 574 120 113.
Możemy też spotkać się osobiście jeśli wolisz..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczki lub spotkam się osobiście .Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny
> 
> 1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)
> 
> 2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
> plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)
> 
> Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
> i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
> ...



CZY KTOŚ KUPOWAŁ OD TEJ PANI. gDZIE MOŻNA ODEBRAC OSOBISCIE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oferujemy skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej kliniki. Oferujemy rowniez pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Zestaw składa sie z 12 szt.tabletek z grupy mizoprostol, czyli substancji stosowanej z zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433


gdzie można osobiscie odebrac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobitki jak wyglada kuracja  arthrotec najlepiej pod jezyk?
Ile tabl i co ile h???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po. Nie wiem czy sie udało. Po pierwszej dawce 4 tabletek pod językiem wymiotowałam (okropna konsystencja rozpuszczonych tabletek). Pojawiło się minimalne krwawienie. Druga dawke przyjmowałam między dziąsło i policzek - najpierw 2 tabletki a gdy te sie rozpuscily dołozylam kolejne dwie (bez rdzeni). Dużo wygodniej i bez odruchów wymiotnych. Gorączka 38 stopni i krwawienie. Po dosłownie kilkunastu minutach od drugiej dawki wyleciał bardzo duży skrzep, a raczej tkanka - jednak nic podobnego do jaja płodowego...duże skrzepy / tkanki powtorzyly się jeszcze kilkukrotnie.  Skurcze podbrzusza, goraczka i silne krwawienie utrzymywalo sie do okolo 4 godzin po 3 dawce. Na drugi dzien wszystko ucichlo wiec zazylam jeszcze pozostale tabletki z opakowania 2x4. Znowu skurcze i krwawienie (slabsze niz dzien wczesniej). Dzis kolejny dzien i krwawienie slabe, brzuch pobolewa. Piersi pierwszego dnia przestaly bolec calkowicie a dzis znow bolą. Nie wiem sama, czy cieszyc sie juz czy raczej zalatwiac kolejne opakowanie... jak myslicie? Udalo sie? To jest poczatek 6stego tygodnia, a jakis tydzien temu mialam delikatne krwawienia, co u mnie swiadczy pewnie o naturalnie niskim poziomie progesteronu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobitki jak wyglada kuracja  arthrotec najlepiej pod jezyk?
> Ile tabl i co ile h???


Najlepiej pod jezyk lub miedzy policzek a dziaslo. 3 razy co 3/4h po 4 tabletki. Tabletki trzeba trzymac w buzi do calkowitego rozpuszczenia - minimum 30 minut. Po tym czasie mozna je połknąć, mozna popijac mala ilością wody. W srodku arthrotecu znajduje sie mala tabletka ze srodkiem przeciwbolowym. Najlepiej tabletkę rozlupac i wyciagnac ten rdzen ze srodka (wychodzi bez problemu).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szukam Arthrotec ,ma ktoś jeszcze ? 
kontakt tylko mailowo totylkonachwile3@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania zestaw 1+8tabletek. Cena 450zł. kat.katr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw od WoW, oryginalny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zadzwoń jestem niedaleko 574 120 113.
> Możemy też spotkać się osobiście jeśli wolisz..


Jak duża odległość?

----------


## karagarga@int.pl

Kupię Arthrotec z odbiorem osobistym w Warszawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię najlepiej zestaw z Wow, ale może być tez Arthrotec- ważne, żeby odbiór osobisty w Poznaniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.
Wczoraj wzielam 12 art pod jezyk 3×4 tabletki i nic sie nie wydazylo.Oprocz biegunki i bolu brzycha jak na okres zadnych plamien i krwawienia.
Jak sadzicie kiedy moge wziasc kolejny raz ???
Chce odczekac bo moze ktos tak mial ze zadzialaly z opoznienie.???
Ciagle sie £udze ze moze choc watpie.
Dodam ze to poczatek ok4tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC lub TABLETKI odrazu oddzwonie 576.324.300



Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol) Marki pfizer Skuteczność 98%

Wysyłam również za granice kurierem DPD Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana 12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych oddzwonię do 5 minu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdzie można osobiscie odebrac


odbior w Bielsku Białej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć,
czytając Twój wpis pomyslałam sobie, że widocznie masz silny organizm i zdrową ciążę. A może dostałaś jeszcze trochę czasu, żeby przemyśleć raz jeszcze wszystkie za i przeciw? Nie znam Twojej sytuacji i wiem, że nie decydowałaś się na ten krok bez ważnej przyczyny a z drugiej strony pomyslałam, że skoro art. nie zadziałał - może otwiera to nową perspektywę. Twoje dziecko rośnie i 
jest silne być może paradoksalnie dla Ciebie.
Jesli chciałabys jeszcze na spokojnie porozmawiać, bez oceniania i presji, czekam na wiadomość od Ciebie: annamarta.jaczyty@wp.pl
pozdrawiam ciepło
Ania





> Hej.
> Wczoraj wzielam 12 art pod jezyk 3×4 tabletki i nic sie nie wydazylo.Oprocz biegunki i bolu brzycha jak na okres zadnych plamien i krwawienia.
> Jak sadzicie kiedy moge wziasc kolejny raz ???
> Chce odczekac bo moze ktos tak mial ze zadzialaly z opoznienie.???
> Ciagle sie £udze ze moze choc watpie.
> Dodam ze to poczatek ok4tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć,
jak się czujesz? czy dalej coś się dzieje w Twoim organizmie?
Pozdrawiam!
Ania





> Jestem po. Nie wiem czy sie udało. Po pierwszej dawce 4 tabletek pod językiem wymiotowałam (okropna konsystencja rozpuszczonych tabletek). Pojawiło się minimalne krwawienie. Druga dawke przyjmowałam między dziąsło i policzek - najpierw 2 tabletki a gdy te sie rozpuscily dołozylam kolejne dwie (bez rdzeni). Dużo wygodniej i bez odruchów wymiotnych. Gorączka 38 stopni i krwawienie. Po dosłownie kilkunastu minutach od drugiej dawki wyleciał bardzo duży skrzep, a raczej tkanka - jednak nic podobnego do jaja płodowego...duże skrzepy / tkanki powtorzyly się jeszcze kilkukrotnie.  Skurcze podbrzusza, goraczka i silne krwawienie utrzymywalo sie do okolo 4 godzin po 3 dawce. Na drugi dzien wszystko ucichlo wiec zazylam jeszcze pozostale tabletki z opakowania 2x4. Znowu skurcze i krwawienie (slabsze niz dzien wczesniej). Dzis kolejny dzien i krwawienie slabe, brzuch pobolewa. Piersi pierwszego dnia przestaly bolec calkowicie a dzis znow bolą. Nie wiem sama, czy cieszyc sie juz czy raczej zalatwiac kolejne opakowanie... jak myslicie? Udalo sie? To jest poczatek 6stego tygodnia, a jakis tydzien temu mialam delikatne krwawienia, co u mnie swiadczy pewnie o naturalnie niskim poziomie progesteronu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania?

Zadzwoń lub napisz na darmowy chat dla kobiet w nieplanowanej ciąży.

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780


Co to jest za zestaw?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dnia 31.12 postanowilam zażyc 12 tabletek arthrotec forte, oczywiście tak jak zalecano. Po pierwszej dawce odrazu dostałam lekkich skurczy , a po drugiej zwijalam sie z bólu, dopiero po 3 dawce dostalam krwawienia, krwawienie bylo obfite i bardzo czerwone . W ciagu nocy nie mogłam zejść z kibla ponieważ krew doslownie lała się z zemnie . Z rana na drugi dzień bylo lepiej, lecz krwawienie bylo takie samo, lecz skurcze powróciły pod wieczór. Jest dziś 5.01 - krwawienie bezmiennie , takie silne że az przeciekam , a skurcze nie ustannie mnie męczą co pare minut  a gdy kładę ręke na brzuchu podczas skurczy czuję jakby coś się tam poruszało, czasem nie potrafie nawet ustać poniewaz są takie bolesne , zwijam sie z bólu . Od czasu do czasu także dostaje biegunki. A nawet ketanol nie pomaga na ból podbrzuszny . 

Czytałam wiele forum na których dziewczyny postąpiły tak samo bez umyślnie jak ja, ale nie spotkalam się jeszcze z sytuacją gdzie kobiete tak bardzo bolesnie boli brzuch przez 5dni ... przewaznie myśle że zejdę z tego świata kiedy nastąpią . 
Potrzebuję szybkiej rady lub uspokojenia .. co powinnam robić. Wiem że iść do lekarza ale do 18lat brakuje mi 2 miesiace, i nie moge dopuścić do tego aby moji rodzice się dowiedzieli ponieważ mamy wystarczającą ciężką sytację w domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Dnia 31.12 postanowilam zażyc 12 tabletek arthrotec forte, oczywiście tak jak zalecano. Po pierwszej dawce odrazu dostałam lekkich skurczy , a po drugiej zwijalam sie z bólu, dopiero po 3 dawce dostalam krwawienia, krwawienie bylo obfite i bardzo czerwone . W ciagu nocy nie mogłam zejść z kibla ponieważ krew doslownie lała się z zemnie . Z rana na drugi dzień bylo lepiej, lecz krwawienie bylo takie samo, lecz skurcze powróciły pod wieczór. Jest dziś 5.01 - krwawienie bezmiennie , takie silne że az przeciekam , a skurcze nie ustannie mnie męczą co pare minut  a gdy kładę ręke na brzuchu podczas skurczy czuję jakby coś się tam poruszało, czasem nie potrafie nawet ustać poniewaz są takie bolesne , zwijam sie z bólu . Od czasu do czasu także dostaje biegunki. A nawet ketanol nie pomaga na ból podbrzuszny . 
> 
> Czytałam wiele forum na których dziewczyny postąpiły tak samo bez umyślnie jak ja, ale nie spotkalam się jeszcze z sytuacją gdzie kobiete tak bardzo bolesnie boli brzuch przez 5dni ... przewaznie myśle że zejdę z tego świata kiedy nastąpią . 
> Potrzebuję szybkiej rady lub uspokojenia .. co powinnam robić. Wiem że iść do lekarza ale do 18lat brakuje mi 2 miesiace, i nie moge dopuścić do tego aby moji rodzice się dowiedzieli ponieważ mamy wystarczającą ciężką sytację w domu.



Hej a który to był tc???
Może warto iść prywatnie na USG i zobaczyć co się dzieje??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam Arthrotec krory mi pomogł i krwawienia mialałam 1 dzien a plamienie sie utzrymywalo 3 dni. Od zabiegu mineło 2  tygodnie i jest wszystko ok i nie byłam u zadnego lekarza. Moja kolezanka brała rowniez Arthrotec rok temu i tez nie miala zadnych komplikacji

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam. Dnia 31.12 postanowilam zażyc 12 tabletek arthrotec forte, oczywiście tak jak zalecano. Po pierwszej dawce odrazu dostałam lekkich skurczy , a po drugiej zwijalam sie z bólu, dopiero po 3 dawce dostalam krwawienia, krwawienie bylo obfite i bardzo czerwone . W ciagu nocy nie mogłam zejść z kibla ponieważ krew doslownie lała się z zemnie . Z rana na drugi dzień bylo lepiej, lecz krwawienie bylo takie samo, lecz skurcze powróciły pod wieczór. Jest dziś 5.01 - krwawienie bezmiennie , takie silne że az przeciekam , a skurcze nie ustannie mnie męczą co pare minut  a gdy kładę ręke na brzuchu podczas skurczy czuję jakby coś się tam poruszało, czasem nie potrafie nawet ustać poniewaz są takie bolesne , zwijam sie z bólu . Od czasu do czasu także dostaje biegunki. A nawet ketanol nie pomaga na ból podbrzuszny . 
> 
> Czytałam wiele forum na których dziewczyny postąpiły tak samo bez umyślnie jak ja, ale nie spotkalam się jeszcze z sytuacją gdzie kobiete tak bardzo bolesnie boli brzuch przez 5dni ... przewaznie myśle że zejdę z tego świata kiedy nastąpią . 
> Potrzebuję szybkiej rady lub uspokojenia .. co powinnam robić. Wiem że iść do lekarza ale do 18lat brakuje mi 2 miesiace, i nie moge dopuścić do tego aby moji rodzice się dowiedzieli ponieważ mamy wystarczającą ciężką sytację w domu.


Cześć kochana,
Jak się czujesz? Co słychać?

----------


## Kwiatuszek7777

Hej. Wzięłam druga dawkę arthrotec, wczoraj Ru 486, chodź nie wiem do końca czy było oryginalne. Po pierwszej dawcę arthro krwawienie po 40 minutach, chyba skrzep dobrze nie widziałam wyleciał ze mnie (pierwszy raz w życiu miałam takie uczucie) około 5cm. Teraz krwawienie jest mniejsze i małe skrzepy jak przy okresie. O 21 biorę 3vdawke po 4 tabletki. Czy możliwe ze poroniłam po pierwszej dawcę? Dodam ze brzuch boli baaardzo, chodź mam bardzo bolesne miesiączki i obfite krwawienia to teraz ból jest wiekszy ale krwawienie jakby mniejsze niż podczas normalnej miesiączki.

----------


## Karolina :)

W którym jesteś tygodniu? Czy dalej krwawisz?

----------


## Kwiatuszek 7777

> W którym jesteś tygodniu? Czy dalej krwawisz?


 podejrzewam ze to 5-6 tydzień. Tak przed chwila wyleciał skrzep około 2 centymetrowy.

----------


## Karolina :)

Oby to Ru nie było oryginalne bo to straszne świństwo jest jeszcze gorsze niż artch.... po którym kobiety mają silne krwotoki i bóle. A jest ktoś z Tobą?

----------


## Kwiatuszek7777

> Oby to Ru nie było oryginalne bo to straszne świństwo jest jeszcze gorsze niż artch.... po którym kobiety mają silne krwotoki i bóle. A jest ktoś z Tobą?


 tak nie jestem sama  :Smile: . Proszę tylko mnie nie oceniać. Zabezpieczenie nie zadziałało, a niestety nie jestem w stanie zapewnić dla dziecka jak na tę chwilę godnych warunków. Mój partner jest ciężko chory, nie mam rodzicow, dalej nie znalazłam pracy. Oczywiście chce mieć kiedyś dzieci, ale dopóki nie jestem w stanie zapewnić dziecku warunków nie chce by cierpiało, chce by miało normalne dzieciństwo. Jeżeli chodzi o RU bliska mi osoba jest lekarzem, z opinii innych ginekologów wynikało ze rzadko zdarzają się poważne krwotoki, a o samą legalizację leku włączy się również ponieważ pomaga w chorobie crohna-leśniewskiego. Krwotok to normalna rzecz przy poronieniu, lepiej żeby był, niż żeby obumarły płód tkwił w środku co może spowodowac sepsę, a wiec zakażenie całego organizmu i niewydolność wieloorganową. Szukam kogoś kto był już w takiej sytuacji i jest w stanie mi pomoc  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> tak nie jestem sama . Proszę tylko mnie nie oceniać. Zabezpieczenie nie zadziałało, a niestety nie jestem w stanie zapewnić dla dziecka jak na tę chwilę godnych warunków. Mój partner jest ciężko chory, nie mam rodzicow, dalej nie znalazłam pracy. Oczywiście chce mieć kiedyś dzieci, ale dopóki nie jestem w stanie zapewnić dziecku warunków nie chce by cierpiało, chce by miało normalne dzieciństwo. Jeżeli chodzi o RU bliska mi osoba jest lekarzem, z opinii innych ginekologów wynikało ze rzadko zdarzają się poważne krwotoki, a o samą legalizację leku włączy się również ponieważ pomaga w chorobie crohna-leśniewskiego. Krwotok to normalna rzecz przy poronieniu, lepiej żeby był, niż żeby obumarły płód tkwił w środku co może spowodowac sepsę, a wiec zakażenie całego organizmu i niewydolność wieloorganową. Szukam kogoś kto był już w takiej sytuacji i jest w stanie mi pomoc


Ale ja Pani nie oceniam, ja próbuje Pani pomóc. Pisze Pani, że nie chce Pani aby dziecko cierpiało ale ono właśnie teraz cierpi...Aborcja to co innego niż poronienie.Aborcja jest sztucznie wywołana i przerywa naturalny proces ciąży, co powoduje nagłe przerwanie procesu hormonalnego. Poronienie organizmy sam wywołuje i jest naturalny. Bliska Pani osoba jest lekarzem,a Pani nie jest pewna czy połknęła RU? I lekarz ma za zadanie leczyć, a nie pomagać w utracie zdrowia lub życia. Piszemy tu tylko o skutkach fizycznych, ale aborcja ma swoje skutki psychiczne, będzie Pani odczuwała brak tego dziecka i Pani najbliżsi też, dzieci które będzie Pani kiedyś miała też. Ja urodziłam się po 3 aborcjach i czułam to choć dopiero w dorosłym życiu zostałam o tym poinformowana. I nie zgodziłabym się że Ru jest takie "cudowne".
 "Komplikacje zdrowotne po zażyciu pigułki RU-486 są częste. W literaturze medycznej opisany
jest przypadek z USA wykrwawienia się na śmierć kobiety po zażyciu pigułki. 99 % kobiet zgłasza
niepożądane efekty, prawie wszystkie doznają bólu (Spitz, 1998). Hospitalizacja, interwencja
chirurgiczna oraz dożylne podawanie płynów były konieczne nawet u 8 % przypadków (Spitz, 1998).
Według francuskich badań, transfuzje krwi były konieczne u 2 % kobiet. Zanotowano wymioty u 44
% przypadków, biegunkę u 36 % (El-Refaey 1995),  bóle głowy  u 32% kobiet, zawroty głowy u 12%,
gorączkę i infekcje u 4%, na niepokój i bezssenność skarżyło się 2% kobiet, tabletka spowodowała
anemię u 2% (Spitz,1998).
W znaczącej ilości przypadków (od 8% do 23%, w przypadku aborcji między 57 a 63 dniem
ciąży)aborcja za pomocą pigułki wczesnoporonnej jest nieskuteczna i kobieta poddaje się aborcji
chirurgicznej(Larkin, 1998)" -*oprac. Katarzyna Urban,
Naprawdę czasem warto jeszcze się zastanowić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale ja Pani nie oceniam, ja próbuje Pani pomóc. Pisze Pani, że nie chce Pani aby dziecko cierpiało ale ono właśnie teraz cierpi...Aborcja to co innego niż poronienie.Aborcja jest sztucznie wywołana i przerywa naturalny proces ciąży, co powoduje nagłe przerwanie procesu hormonalnego. Poronienie organizmy sam wywołuje i jest naturalny. Bliska Pani osoba jest lekarzem,a Pani nie jest pewna czy połknęła RU? I lekarz ma za zadanie leczyć, a nie pomagać w utracie zdrowia lub życia. Piszemy tu tylko o skutkach fizycznych, ale aborcja ma swoje skutki psychiczne, będzie Pani odczuwała brak tego dziecka i Pani najbliżsi też, dzieci które będzie Pani kiedyś miała też. Ja urodziłam się po 3 aborcjach i czułam to choć dopiero w dorosłym życiu zostałam o tym poinformowana. I nie zgodziłabym się że Ru jest takie "cudowne".
>  "Komplikacje zdrowotne po zażyciu pigułki RU-486 są częste. W literaturze medycznej opisany
> jest przypadek z USA wykrwawienia się na śmierć kobiety po zażyciu pigułki. 99 % kobiet zgłasza
> niepożądane efekty, prawie wszystkie doznają bólu (Spitz, 1998). Hospitalizacja, interwencja
> chirurgiczna oraz dożylne podawanie płynów były konieczne nawet u 8 % przypadków (Spitz, 1998).
> Według francuskich badań, transfuzje krwi były konieczne u 2 % kobiet. Zanotowano wymioty u 44
> % przypadków, biegunkę u 36 % (El-Refaey 1995),  bóle głowy  u 32% kobiet, zawroty głowy u 12%,
> gorączkę i infekcje u 4%, na niepokój i bezssenność skarżyło się 2% kobiet, tabletka spowodowała
> anemię u 2% (Spitz,1998).
> ...


 wie Pani, że są zwolennicy aborcji i decydowania o własnym ciele. Lekarz jest po to by ratować życie człowieki (samodzielnemu) fasolka, której serce nie bije nie jest dzieckiem z medycznego punktu widzenia. Gdyby było to morderstwem to zabronione było by na całym świecie, ponieważ morderstwo jest przestępstwem na całym świecie. Nie czuje do siebie żalu, nie mam instynktu macierzyńskiego, nie czuje, że miałam w sobie dziecko. Co do artykułu, tak widziałam go, lecz wedle ginekologów są to nieprawdziwe dane, a podawane „skutki uboczne” są zupełnie normalne, nawet z logicznego punktu widzenia, poronienie tak właśnie przebiega, silne bóle brzucha, krwotoki, itp. Jeszcze raz podkreślam, że szukam kogoś kto w takiej sytuacji się znajdował. Nie potrzebuje informowania mnie o potencjalnych skutkach, z których zdaje sobie sprawę. Trzeba uszanować każda decyzje i opinie innego człowieka. A ja uważam ze lepiej postąpić tak niż, żeby dziecko wychowywało się w biedzie, brudzie, głodne, lub oddane do domu dziecka czy adopcji nie wiedząc na jaka rodzine trafi. Wie Pani, że co 3 Polka dokonała aborcji ?

----------


## Karolina :)

Ma Pani prawo o decydowaniu o własnym ciele ale Pani dziecko nie jest częścią Pani ciała,ma swoje odrębne DNA bije mu już serce. Ludzie w śpiączce czy po wpadkach też nie są często w stanie przeżyć samodzielnie żyją dzięki aparaturze czy to że nie są w stanie samodzielnie przeżyć sprawia że nie są ludźmi? Niemowlak też nie przeżyje sam. Różnica jest tylko taka że Pani dziecko nie ma jeszcze wykształconego ciała, ale już jest człowiekiem. I nie zgodzę się że "Gdyby było to morderstwem to zabronione było by na całym świecie, ponieważ morderstwo jest przestępstwem na całym świecie" prawo ustalają ludzie, co kraj to inny pogląd, ale to nie znaczy że to jest prawda. Wie Pani że w Indiach wdowa, według prawa może albo umrzeć na pogrzebowym stosie z mężem, albo iść do Domu wdów,gdzie będzie do końca życia przymierała głodem i będzie uznawana za wyklętą? Albo w Chinach możesz zostać skazanym na śmierć za ścięcie drzewa, takie jest tam prawo. Czy to oznacza że to jest prawda, bo ktoś zrobił z tego prawo? Po za tym na aborcji zarabia się duże pieniądze klinik, personel,środki poronne itd Wielu ludzi na tym zbija majątki więc jakby mogli uznać że człowiek z niewykształconym ciałem jest człowiekiem? Jakby Pani chciała przyjąć to dziecko to by Pani z radością mówiła o tej fasolce koleżanką i w Pani głowie ta fasolka byłaby już Pani dzieckiem. Ale Pani sytuacja Panią skłania do tak drastycznego kroku dlatego Pani nie uznaje Swojej fasolki za dziecko.Ale nasze Państwo ma coraz lepszą politykę rodzinną. Nie jest powiedziane że Pani dziecko żyło by w biedzie. Państwo by pomogło, rodzina może też a nawet my(możemy zorganizować wyprawkę, zależy co Pani potrzebuje) Koleżanki dałyby ubranka itd. po prostu celem byłaby walka o dobre życie Pani i dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prócz partnera nie mam nikogo ma tym świecie, nawet koleżanek. Popatrzy Pani na to z drugiej strony gdyby Polska była bardziej otwartym krajem to kobiety nie musiały by przeprowadzać aborcji medycznych w podziemiach u nie wiadomo kogo jak i zamawiać leków niewiadomego pochodzenia. Kobiety to robiły od zawsze i robić będą i żadne  i żadne środowiska prolife tego nie zmienią. Warto byłoby zadbać o bezpieczeństwo takich kobiet  :Smile:  a co do Chin pierwsze słyszę. I co do kultury w Indiach czy ktoś fe kobiety przekonuje/namawia do zmiany zdania co do tego co robią po utracie męża ? Nie. Każdy człowiek ma prawo wyboru. A co jeżeli ciąże trzeba przerwać bo może umrzeć i dziecko i matka ? Czy jest Pani za tym, żeby zabronić aborcji w sytuacji gdy mąż, partner może stracić dwie osoby na raz zamiast jednej ? Jeszcze raz i ostatni się powtórzę, szukam opinii osoby w takiej sytuacji nie osób broniących nie narodzone. Również uważam, że szczepienia są ok, a ziemia jest okrągła  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

> Prócz partnera nie mam nikogo ma tym świecie, nawet koleżanek. Popatrzy Pani na to z drugiej strony gdyby Polska była bardziej otwartym krajem to kobiety nie musiały by przeprowadzać aborcji medycznych w podziemiach u nie wiadomo kogo jak i zamawiać leków niewiadomego pochodzenia. Kobiety to robiły od zawsze i robić będą i żadne  i żadne środowiska prolife tego nie zmienią. Warto byłoby zadbać o bezpieczeństwo takich kobiet  a co do Chin pierwsze słyszę. I co do kultury w Indiach czy ktoś fe kobiety przekonuje/namawia do zmiany zdania co do tego co robią po utracie męża ? Nie. Każdy człowiek ma prawo wyboru. A co jeżeli ciąże trzeba przerwać bo może umrzeć i dziecko i matka ? Czy jest Pani za tym, żeby zabronić aborcji w sytuacji gdy mąż, partner może stracić dwie osoby na raz zamiast jednej ? Jeszcze raz i ostatni się powtórzę, szukam opinii osoby w takiej sytuacji nie osób broniących nie narodzone. Również uważam, że szczepienia są ok, a ziemia jest okrągła


No to ma Pani osobę która Panią kocha i która pomoże , bo przecież Pani partner jest również już ojcem tak samo jak Pani jest mamą. 
No właśnie kobiety w Indiach nie mają wyboru, bo prawo ustalają mężczyźni, a im bardziej opłaca się pozbyć wdowę np: brata niż ją do końca życia utrzymywać i dlatego wymyślili taki prawo, ale ono nie jest prawdą.Oburza się Pani na sytuacje tych kobiet i pisze że "Każdy człowiek ma prawo wyboru." ale zabiera Pani ten wybór swojemu dziecku i aby to usprawiedliwić, nie nazywa je Pani człowiekiem, choć wiadome jest że za 9 miesięcy ta Pani fasolka będzie pięknym bobasem. Pani dziecko nie zagraża Pani życiu więc po co dywagować  :Smile:  Kobieta daje życie, to jest wpisane w naszą naturę. A aborcja jest gwałtem na naszym ciele i duszy. Nie piszę to aby Pani udowodnić jakieś moje racje, chodzi o to że matka chroni swoje dziecko zawsze, nawet jak nie czuje się najlepszą matką.

----------


## Karolina :)

Może niech Pani rozważy pójście jutro do szpitala. Zaopiekują się Panią i dzieckiem.Pomogą Pani.

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu Ewelina.
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie ! Posiadam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Sa to najskuteczniejsze i najbardziej bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne dostepne w naszym kraju. Zestaw to koszt 250zł. Wszystkich zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was dziewczyny, chce zazyc Art lepiej rozpuścić go doustnie czy jednak dopochwowo? w którym wypadku będzie on bardziej wyrywalny przez lekarzy (w razie czego).  
Rok temu byłam również zmuszona go zazyc. Wzięłam go dopochwowo i wszystko poszło szybko i sprawnie. Obawiam się żeby teraz nie bylo jakiegoś problemu. Kiedy tabletki całkowicie wypływają się z organizmu alby nic nie bylo wykrywalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcemy Tobie pomóc. Nie jesteś sama. Skontatuj się z nami kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam was dziewczyny, chce zazyc Art lepiej rozpuścić go doustnie czy jednak dopochwowo? w którym wypadku będzie on bardziej wyrywalny przez lekarzy (w razie czego).  
> Rok temu byłam również zmuszona go zazyc. Wzięłam go dopochwowo i wszystko poszło szybko i sprawnie. Obawiam się żeby teraz nie bylo jakiegoś problemu. Kiedy tabletki całkowicie wypływają się z organizmu alby nic nie bylo wykrywalne?


Zastanów się nad tym co chcesz zrobić. Jesteś mamą, czy masz z kim o tym porozmawiać?  Jak Twój partner, ojciec dziecka. Czy wie o jego istnieniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest przemyślana decyzja i wraz z mężem nie chcemy mieć kolejnego dziecka. Mamy już trójkę więc temat naprawde nie podlega dyskusji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę tylko o porady o które prosiłam powyżej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja robilam zabieg z Arthrotec 8 dn temu i wszystko sie udalo troche bolal brzuch i lekka temperatura. Lekie plamienie utrzymywalo sie przez 5 dni a tak poza tym zadnych komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W którym byłaś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny ja robilam zabieg z Arthrotec 8 dn temu i wszystko sie udalo troche bolal brzuch i lekka temperatura. Lekie plamienie utrzymywalo sie przez 5 dni a tak poza tym zadnych komplikacji.


Polecasz może od kogo mogę odkupić tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanów się nad tym co chcesz zrobić. Jesteś mamą, czy masz z kim o tym porozmawiać?  Jak Twój partner, ojciec dziecka. Czy wie o jego istnieniu?


Dzięki Bogu mój brak okresu jest spowodowany czymś innym.. zrobiłam dwa testy i wyszły negatywne. Kamień spadł mi z serca ze nie muszę tego robić...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecasz może od kogo mogę odkupić tabletki?


Jeśli potrzebujesz jeszcze namiary na kogoś od kogo kupisz tabletki mogę Ci kogoś polecić. Ta Pani pomogła mi rok temu. Tabletki naprawdę w fajnej cenie bo cena które chce inne Panie które zarabiają na kobietach w potrzebie to ogromna przesada. Dostałam tabletki na drugi dzień kurierem pobraniowym. Mogłam sprawdzić zawartość. Tabletki były dyskretnie schowane w sweterku. I wszystko się zgadzało. Były orginalne i co najważniejsze pomogły mi. 

Rok temu były tu Panie które mnie bardzo wspierały doradzaly i rozwiewaly wszelkie wątpliwości które miałam i dzielące się swoim doświadczeniem, nie byłam z tym sams teraz ja służę pomocą jeśli ktoś jej potrzebuje. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli potrzebujesz jeszcze namiary na kogoś od kogo kupisz tabletki mogę Ci kogoś polecić. Ta Pani pomogła mi rok temu. Tabletki naprawdę w fajnej cenie bo cena które chce inne Panie które zarabiają na kobietach w potrzebie to ogromna przesada. Dostałam tabletki na drugi dzień kurierem pobraniowym. Mogłam sprawdzić zawartość. Tabletki były dyskretnie schowane w sweterku. I wszystko się zgadzało. Były orginalne i co najważniejsze pomogły mi. 
> 
> Rok temu były tu Panie które mnie bardzo wspierały doradzaly i rozwiewaly wszelkie wątpliwości które miałam i dzielące się swoim doświadczeniem, nie byłam z tym sams teraz ja służę pomocą jeśli ktoś jej potrzebuje. Pozdrawiam


 Mogłabym w takim razie poprosić o namiary?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogłabym w takim razie poprosić o namiary?


Nr tel  500 306 332 
Ta Pani ogłasza się na ogloszenia24 bodajże możesz tam zerknąć. Ogłoszenie rozpoznasz po nr telefonu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nr tel  500 306 332 
> Ta Pani ogłasza się na ogloszenia24 bodajże możesz tam zerknąć. Ogłoszenie rozpoznasz po nr telefonu.


Dziękuję za namiary

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC lub TABLETKI odrazu oddzwonie 576.324.300



Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol) Marki pfizer Skuteczność 98%

Wysyłam również za granice kurierem DPD Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana 

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych oddzwonię do 5 minu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## dagmara000

witam posiadam tabletki arthrotec orginalne  12 tabletek 250zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice pisac  wiecej info
Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie leku arthrotec 20szt. Odbiór osobisty podkarpacie 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam niewykorzystane tabletki Arthrotec (15 szt). Wysyłka za pobraniem. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań proszę o kontakt: tel. 783-526-346; e-mail: paulinakot666@gmail.com. 150 zł. Zależy mi na czasie, ponieważ zbliża się koniec terminu ważności. Kupiłam, ale były zbędne więc trzymałam je na zaś. Mogę wysłać zdj, posiadam opakowanie i ulotkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

519686509
polecam w piątek przyszly tabletki dzis już jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam zestaw wczesnoporony  arthrotec 12 szt  cena 200zl odbior osobisty  katowice i okolice  na zainteresowanych kontakt zykfrydniemiecki@wp.p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania arthrotec 20 szt 180 zł zakupione kilka dni temu w polskiej aptece. kontakt: vline@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę o szczegółowe opisanie w jaki sposób zażyć lek Arthrotec. Ile tabletek, w jaki sposób (doustnie czy dopochwowo) i co jaki czas. Chodzi o około 2 tydzień ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie dziewczyny na cytotec bo jest to lek malo skuteczny i niesie ze soba wiele skutkow ubocznych jak krwawienie z przewodow pokarmowych. Jesli macie mozliwosc kupienia Arthrotec to zdecydowanie polecam ten lek poniewaz jest skuteczniejszy. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek poniewaz jest tu wielu oszustow miedzy innymi pan z rosyjskim akcentem i pani Ewelina ja zostalam przeznich oszukana na 450zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupowałam arthrotec od tej pani i byl oryginalny
wszystko było ok 
paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
moge ja uczciwie polecic 
575.893.965
a teraz szukam adipexu na odchudzanie moze ktoś wie gdzie kupie uczciwie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrocet 20 szt cena 300zl odbior osobisty  katowice i okolice wiecej info
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Wsparcie

Dziewczyny, zamówiłam tabletki maja dojść jutro lub pojutrze, jakiś 6, 7 tydzień bardzo się stresuję czy jest tu jakaś dobra duszyczka która porozmawia że mną i wesprze w tych trudnych chwilach? Piszcie dorotajoanna@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rok temu przez to przechodziłam, będzie dobrze, chętnie pomoge  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany to posiadam 10szt. Arthrotec Forte do sprzedania, termin ważności do końca 2019 roku, opakowanie, paragon. Możliwość wysyłki zdjęć. Cena 100,- (Lubelskie) Pharm@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo proszę o szczegółowe opisanie w jaki sposób zażyć lek Arthrotec. Ile tabletek, w jaki sposób (doustnie czy dopochwowo) i co jaki czas. Chodzi o około 2 tydzień ciąży.


Drugi tydzień to chyba trochę za szybko na użycie tego leku..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

3×4 tabletki dopochwowo najlepiej. Niechce Cię wprowadzić w błąd więc niech któraś Pani dopiszę co ile godzin. Moim zdaniem 2 tydz to za szybko na arthrotec. Jesteś juz pewna że jesteś w ciazy na 100%?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze polecam 519686509 szczegółowa pomoc

----------


## Rafi858585

Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotec najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym Podkarpacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotec najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym Podkarpacie


prosze odpowiedzi na maila norek201@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 20 tab arthrotecu forte. Mi się nie przydały. 150 zł Sabasaw@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie potrzebuję Arthrotec najlepiej z odbiorem osobistym Podkarpacie


792 904 982

----------


## oliwia 20

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab.cena 250zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. 
Jesteśmy po to, aby Tobie pomóc.
Wejdź na stronę: kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hejahej@wp.pl arthrotec forte całe opakowanie 20 tabletek 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was, czy może ktoś mi powiedzieć jak dawkowac Art? Czy lepiej dopochwowo czy doustnie? Prosze was o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga OSZUSCI !!!
Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu "Ewelina"(519686509)
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte 10szt. - 70zł, pudełko, paragon do wglądu przed dokonaniem transakcji. Pharm@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję i masz pytania?

Wejdź na darmowy chat: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l
albo napisz do nas: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie leku arthrotec odbior osobisty podkarpacie.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy tu już tylko handel czy znajdzie się Pani która mi pomoże i doradzi z Art? Dziś będę mieć tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy może mi polecacie podobna stronę z tym tematem w którym sa aktywne Panie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga OSZUSCI !!!
> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
> Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu "Ewelina"(519686509)
> Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
> Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486



Ja kupowałam u tej Pani i to nie Ewelina musiala Pani z kimś pomylić jestem po juz 2 tygodnie bralam właśnie z tego nr szczerze polecam duzo dziewczyn poleca ten nr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam tabletki arthrotec orginalne 12 tabletek 250zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice pisac wiecej info
Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ma ktoś może na sprzedaż Arthrotec??

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓

Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką ❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metode aborcji ) Misoprostol o1 Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 następujące rodzaje zestawów

A)✔️sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200z¸

B)✔️ Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

C)✔️ Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

D)✔️ Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam receptę na całe opakowanie arthrotec... Cena 80zl tel 534881500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia 534881500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś? Jestem po pierwszej dawce Art i narazie nic się nie dzieje poza lekkim bólem brzucha... Nadia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, ma ktoś może na sprzedaż Arthrotec??


Hej mam Arturowi po swoim zabiegu w tamtym roku, ostatnio przy sprzataniu znalazłam opakowanie ale mam tylko 8 tabletek. Oryginalny, kupiony w aptece , data ważności 10.2019 sprzedam za 40, nie chce na tym zarabiać po prostu jak nie oddam komuś to wyrzuce. (Mnie kosztował ok50zl za 20tabletek plus wizyta u lekarza 100) jak jesteś zainteresowana to napisz mi swojego maila wyśle zdjęcia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opakowanie leku arthrotec .Odbior osobisty podkarpacie lub małopolska.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, mam na sprzedaż zestaw tabletek od whw za 400 zł. Możliwy odbiór w Krakowie. Kontakt do mnie: Aksamitka91@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

519686509 jedyna godna osoba polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab.cena 250zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga OSZUSCI !!!
Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu "Ewelina"(519686509)
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 150zl tabletki są bardzo skuteczne jak zarówno bezpieczne więcej informacji pod 
zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzadam pozostałe 10 tabletek Arthrotec Forte, opakowanie, paragon w zestawie. Cena 60 zł. Lubelskie. Kontakt Pharm@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga OSZUSCI !!!
> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
> Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu "Ewelina"(519686509)
> Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
> Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486


Dzisiaj przyszly mi tabletki z tego nr 519686509 jestem po pierwszej dawce i widze ze zzaczynaja dzialac A ta Pani sie Nazywa Magda nie Ewelina wiec konkurencja nie śpi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw WHW z cala korespondencją i potwierdzeniem zaplaty. kontakt: patrycjapatka1976@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 razy próbowalam z art i się nie udało, dziewczyny nie kombinujcie tylko zamawiajcie z whw. Ja czekałam na przesyłke tydzien, a wszystko obyło się szybko i bez większego bólu (6tydzien).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Madzia super osoba dziekuje z całego serca 519686509

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś? Jestem po pierwszej dawce Art i narazie nic się nie dzieje poza lekkim bólem brzucha... Nadia


poczekaj troszkę może się rozkreci u mmnie niestety niezadzialal on wcale były dreszcze biegunka słaby był brzucha i 2 dniowe słabe krwawienie i jak się wczoraj okazało niezadzialal .dzisiaj próbuje drugi raz jak już się nie uda trudno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 2 razy próbowalam z art i się nie udało, dziewczyny nie kombinujcie tylko zamawiajcie z whw. Ja czekałam na przesyłke tydzien, a wszystko obyło się szybko i bez większego bólu (6tydzien).


to tak jak u mnie za 1 razem niezadzialal niewiem dlaczego może za krótko trzymałam go pod jezykiemniby były dreszcze biegunka krwawienie tyle że skąpe a skrzepy malusienkie . badanie usg potwierdzilo moje obawy ze się nieudalo lekarzowi niewspominala o tabletkach a na pytanie co to było za krwawienie i co się dzieje że potem pojawił się ryżowy śluz nic mo nieodpowiedzial 
stwierdził że jest ok i tyle mam przyjść w następnym tyg na resztę badań.Dziś sprubuje jeszcze raz tylko wezmę 4tab co 2 godz może to na mnie zadziała oby się udało .A Ty jak stosowalas  tabletki  miałaś jakieś obiawy ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Lek posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa ktory bardzo mi pomogł i co do ktorego mam zaufanie. Stosowałam ten lek w 7 tyg.i juz po drugiej dawce tego leku zarodek został wydalkony. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim mam wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanej osobie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to tak jak u mnie za 1 razem niezadzialal niewiem dlaczego może za krótko trzymałam go pod jezykiemniby były dreszcze biegunka krwawienie tyle że skąpe a skrzepy malusienkie . badanie usg potwierdzilo moje obawy ze się nieudalo lekarzowi niewspominala o tabletkach a na pytanie co to było za krwawienie i co się dzieje że potem pojawił się ryżowy śluz nic mo nieodpowiedzial 
> stwierdził że jest ok i tyle mam przyjść w następnym tyg na resztę badań.Dziś sprubuje jeszcze raz tylko wezmę 4tab co 2 godz może to na mnie zadziała oby się udało .A Ty jak stosowalas  tabletki  miałaś jakieś obiawy ?


Dziewczyny,
co to znaczy dla Was, że się nie udało?... że dziecko przeżyło?... 
Jest silne! Jeszcze możecie je uratować...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec 20 szt cena 250zł. tabletki orginalne, osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie . Tabletki bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Odbior osobisty olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Tita

Witam ostatni okres miała 30.12.2018 spóźnia mi się 4dni robiłam test fakt ok 13godz wynik był negatywny 
Czuje się dziwnie nieqiem jak brzuch mnie nie boli ale dolny odcinek kręgosłupa piersi są ciesz ale bez jakiegoś większego bólu temperatura w pochwie osttanie 3dni 37"C dziś 36.9C sluz jak jest to taki mleczny ale nie ma go dużo ale czasami jakbym rąk mokro czuła a nic nie ma rano czuje takie buchanie gorąca zapachy odczuwam wrazliwiej ale nie odpycha mnie apetyt może lekko większy ale bardziej wieczorem nieqiem co się ze mną dzieje zaczynam wariowwac szczeze to nie chce być w ciąży

----------


## Pepsi1

Arthrotek Forte  
odbiór osobisty Katowice albo wysyłka kurierem.
Zostało mi dokładnie  28 tab bo sama użyłam 12 tab i już jest po na szczęście.
Kupione w aptece cena za 12szt 300 zł wysyłam tego samego dnia e-mail pepsi180411@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam całe opkowanie leku arthrotec Odbior osobisty podkarpacie.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam opakowanie arthrotec cena za całe op. 250zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki arthrotec. Z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia przesyłki.Pilne.
Proszę pisać na email
Sandrak95@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 2-3 tydzień wziełam 4 x artrocet + jedna malutka tabletka wszystkie naraz dopochwowo , w piatek wieczór w sobote rano pojawiło się plamienie brązowo krwiste do niedzieli, +gorączka i koniec dziś byłam u lekarza pusty pecherzyk jest nadal i ma się dobrze czyli nie udało się zestaw kupiłam za 800 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poczekaj troszkę może się rozkreci u mmnie niestety niezadzialal on wcale były dreszcze biegunka słaby był brzucha i 2 dniowe słabe krwawienie i jak się wczoraj okazało niezadzialal .dzisiaj próbuje drugi raz jak już się nie uda 
> trudno


mysle ze sie udalo, jeszcze tego samego dnia sie rozkrecilo. po drugiej dawce zaczelam krwawic, dreszcze goraczka i coraz mocniejszy bol brzucha, po trzeciej dawce wszystko nabralo na sile, nad ranem byly skrzepy jeden byl wiekszy i w ciagu dnia czolam sie juz dobrze, mialam juz lekkie objawy ciazowe ale minely jak reka odjal. krwawilam jeszcze 12 dni i teraz ustaje. za pare dni zrobie test dla pewnosci ale sadze ze sie udalo. wszystko przebieglo naprawde lagodnie a bol brzucha nieco mocnieszy jak w trakcie miesiaczki.  nadia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

519686509 Z całego serca polecam jestem bardzo wdzięczna dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na 519686509 ktora sie sama poleca to perfidna oszustka oraz pan ktory sie tu oglasza jak doktor to rowniez oszust. Dziewczyny proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwlaszcza osobe ktora wam oferuje RU486 to jest z pewnoscia oszyst bo taka tabletka jest w polsce niedostepna i zawsze wystepuje zapakowana orginalnie w zestawie z innymi 8 tabletkami. Jesli ktos wam ja oferuje odcieta od innych tabletek to chche wam wzisnac jakies witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec 20 szt cena 250zł. tabletki orginalne, osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece . Tabletki są bardzo skuteczne  a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Odbior osobisty olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Iza 84

Witam, jeśli ktoś potrzebuje mam zestaw z whw, oczywiście oryginalny,zadne podrobki czy artro. (który nie﻿ jest tak skuteczny jak zestaw)Możliwy odb﻿iór osobisty w Lublinie lub wysyłką. Cena 600zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Na własne ryzyko kupilam z nr 519686509 chociaz ktos tu pisał że to nie prawda Zamowilam A później przeczytałam opinnie bałam się że zostanę oszukana ale to bzdura kompletna teraz widzę że konkurencja robi wszystko zwłaszcza zeby to byla osoba prywatna ciagle by tak nie pisała smiech ze ktoś jest tak zazdrosny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, jeśli ktoś potrzebuje mam zestaw z whw, oczywiście oryginalny,zadne podrobki czy artro. (który nie﻿ jest tak skuteczny jak zestaw)Możliwy odb﻿iór osobisty w Lublinie lub wysyłką. Cena 600zl


napisz na uma12@wp.pl jestem zainteresowany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć, mam na sprzedaż zestaw tabletek od whw za 400 zł. Możliwy odbiór w Krakowie. Kontakt do mnie: Aksamitka91@interia.pl


napisz na uma12@wp.pl jestem zainteresowany

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jest tam jezzcze ktos? Mam pytanie niestety udalo mi sie zdobyc tylko 8 tabletek arthrotecu i moje pytanie czy te 8 tabletem mi wystarczy zeby kuracja sie udala? Prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jest tam jezzcze ktos? Mam pytanie niestety udalo mi sie zdobyc tylko 8 tabletek arthrotecu i moje pytanie czy te 8 tabletem mi wystarczy zeby kuracja sie udala? Prosze o odpowiedz


Możesz spróbować. Przeważnie wszystko zaczyna się po dwóch dawkach Art czyli po 8 tabletkach. Trzecia dawka jeszcze bardziej to wspomaga. Wszystko zależy od organizmu kobiety. Czasem po dwóch dawkach dochodzi do poronienia a czasem trzy dawki to za mało. Spróbuj zdobyć tabletki na pełną kurację. Po 8 tabletkach może się zacząć ale może być za mało do pełnego poronienia. Jeśli chcesz mogę dac Ci namiary na osobę która sprzedaje tabletki w fajnej cenie i będą u Ciebie juz na drugi dzień. Jest sprawdzona przezemnie. Polecalam już komuś i też się nie zawiodl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane,
nie róbcie tego! Ja wiem, ze sytuacja wydaje się być bez wyjścia... ale posłuchajcie swojego serca... tam już jest miłość do tego dziecka  :Smile: 
Dacie radę! Nie niszczcie swojego życia. Dajcie sobie szansę...
Po śmierci dziecka pojawia się ogromne cierpienie i żal. Czasem od razu (u niektórych dziewczyn nawet już w trakcie brania arthrotecu - i jadą do szpitala po pomoc), czasem po jakimś czasie... Kobiety wtedy zrobiłyby wszystko aby cofnąć czas... aby móc mieć przy sobie to dziecko, które straciły... aby móc je tulić...
Naprawdę jest dobre wyjście z tej trudnej sytuacji. Pozwólcie sobie przyjąć to dzieciątko.

Jeśli potrzebujecie pomocy, szukajcie jej! Jest wiele miejsc do których można się zwrócić i uzyskać pomoc - finansową, prawną, mieszkaniową, lekarską, psychologiczną... 

Dajcie sobie szansę! Jeszcze możecie ocalić swoje życie... i życie Waszego dziecka...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje pilnie kupić arthrotec. Za kwotę nie większą niż 100 zł. Jeśli jest ktoś kto może mi pomóc to proszę o kontakt sikoreczka0508@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chcesz mogę dac Ci namiary na osobę która sprzedaje tabletki w fajnej cenie i będą u Ciebie juz na drugi dzień. Jest sprawdzona przezemnie. Polecalam już komuś i też się nie zawiodl.[/QUOTE]

A moge wiedziec jaka cena i czy napewno mnie nie oszukaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z WHW uma12@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli chcesz mogę dac Ci namiary na osobę która sprzedaje tabletki w fajnej cenie i będą u Ciebie juz na drugi dzień. Jest sprawdzona przezemnie. Polecalam już komuś i też się nie zawiodl.


A moge wiedziec jaka cena i czy napewno mnie nie oszukaja[/QUOTE]

140zł plus wysyłka. Razem placilam 159zł. Ta osoba jest uczciwa bynajmniej mnie nie oszukala i osób które wiem ze od nie zamawialy. Pozatym wysyła za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia wysyłki dyskretnie przy kurierze także bez obaw. Tabletki były w orginalnym opakowaniu zawinięte w sweter.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest to naprawdę niska cena. Bo zapewne jak wiesz inni sprzedają nawet za 300zł wzwyż. Wysłałam do niej tylko smsa i odrazu dostałam odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesyłkę sprawdzasz przy odbiorze jak coś nie gra nie odbierasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny polecam Kasię z nr 519686509 super kobietka pomocna wszystko powie co i jak A jak cos sie dzieje podpowie co robić

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam wczoraj tylko dwie dawki .. na trzecia nie miałam siły . Ból po drugiej nie do opisania, coś o wiele gorszego niż mój ból menstruacyjny. Krwawiłam ciurkiem za każdym razem kiedy byłam w toalecie.. później wyleciały ze mnie dwa wielkie skrzepy w jakimś odstępie czasowym, jeden wzięłam było w nim coś małego i różowego ale bardziej takie nitkowate, nie wiem jak to opisać nie chciałam na to patrzeć., teraz już tylko lekkie krwawienie. Ból brzucha ustał, dalej mam mdłości ale to raczej ze stresu.. myślicie ze się udało czy pomoc macicy kolejna dawka ?

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam wczoraj tylko dwie dawki .. na trzecia nie miałam siły . Ból po drugiej nie do opisania, coś o wiele gorszego niż mój ból menstruacyjny. Krwawiłam ciurkiem za każdym razem kiedy byłam w toalecie.. później wyleciały ze mnie dwa wielkie skrzepy w jakimś odstępie czasowym, jeden wzięłam było w nim coś małego i różowego ale bardziej takie nitkowate, nie wiem jak to opisać nie chciałam na to patrzeć., teraz już tylko lekkie krwawienie. Ból brzucha ustał, dalej mam mdłości ale to raczej ze stresu.. myślicie ze się udało czy pomoc macicy kolejna dawka ?


Krwawisz nadal? Jeśli tak to zapewne się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cele opakowanie artrotku chetnie odsprzedam .Odbior osobisty podkarpacie.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziąłam wczoraj 3x4tabletki pod język co 3 godziny zaczęłam o godz 15 do tej pory minęło 27godzin i oprócz tegoze trochę boli mnie brzuch cały i mam delikatna biegunkę i nic więcej pomoże ktoś?? Nie wiem co myśleć i robić???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Lek posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa ktory bardzo mi pomogł i co do ktorego mam zaufanie. Stosowałam ten lek w 7 tyg.i juz po drugiej dawce tego leku zarodek został wydalkony. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim mam wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. 
Zainteresowanej osobie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac osobie ktora tu sprzedaje tabletke tzw RU486 ! Taka tabletka zawsze wystepuje w zestawie w raz z 8 innymi tabletkami i jest zapakowana w jednolite blistro. Ktoś kto ja sprzedaje pojedynczo to zwykly oszust i chche wam pocisnac witamine za 550zł. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok. Jesli macie dostep do Arthrotec to jest to najskuteczniejszy srodek poronny dostepny w polsce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wziąłam wczoraj 3x4tabletki pod język co 3 godziny zaczęłam o godz 15 do tej pory minęło 27godzin i oprócz tegoze trochę boli mnie brzuch cały i mam delikatna biegunkę i nic więcej pomoże ktoś?? Nie wiem co myśleć i robić???


Powinno dojść do krwawienia jeśli nie doszło to nie udało się. Poczekaj parę dni i spróbuj jeszcze raz. Tabletki były pewne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do 3 dni może się jeszcze coś wydarzy. Kiedyś tu jedna z Pan pisała zę dopiero po 2 dniach zaczęło się. Jak się nic nie wydarzy spróbuj jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać, wejdź na darmowy czat kobietawpigulce.pl
Możesz też napisać e-maila lub zadzwonić,
Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Jjjj

Ktoś pisał że ma sprawdzone źródło na arthrote, i niedrogie.. Jestem zainteresowana.

----------


## Naci123

Dziewczyny nie zamawiajcie od klamliwej laski z numeru 519 686 509... Oszustka. Wzięła pieniądze z góry. Potem udawała że nie wysłała bo do szpitala trafiła a potem ze niby wysłała. Potwierdzenia nie wysłała a jak zadzwoniłam na inpost z zapytaniem czy jest paczka wysłana na mój numer to niestety ale nie ma. Pieniądze w poszły w błoto ale spokojnie karma wraca i to z podwójną siłą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie zamawiajcie od klamliwej laski z numeru 519 686 509... Oszustka. Wzięła pieniądze z góry. Potem udawała że nie wysłała bo do szpitala trafiła a potem ze niby wysłała. Potwierdzenia nie wysłała a jak zadzwoniłam na inpost z zapytaniem czy jest paczka wysłana na mój numer to niestety ale nie ma. Pieniądze w poszły w błoto ale spokojnie karma wraca i to z podwójną siłą.


Do mnie też tak samo pisała ale paczka dzisiaj doszła jeszcze 20zl w środku paczki bylo moze zaczekaj jeszcze albo spróbuj jeszcze raz poprosic o zdjęcie nadania z tego co wiem to ma dużo ludzi bo pisała smsa mi zbiorczego z przeprosinami ze nada jak wyjdzie i chyba na czekoladę 20zl jakos tak

----------


## Naci123

Tez dostałam tego SMS.. Ale jak dzwonie pisze to zero reakcji po jednym sygnale że osoba zajęta.. A jak pisałam inpost odpisał mi że nie ma wgl takiej paczki na mój numer tel..

----------


## Naci123

> Do mnie też tak samo pisała ale paczka dzisiaj doszła jeszcze 20zl w środku paczki bylo moze zaczekaj jeszcze albo spróbuj jeszcze raz poprosic o zdjęcie nadania z tego co wiem to ma dużo ludzi bo pisała smsa mi zbiorczego z przeprosinami ze nada jak wyjdzie i chyba na czekoladę 20zl jakos tak


Poza tym wydaje mi się że to nie jest jakiś problem wysłać zdjęcie z numerem paczki aby móc sledzic..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś pisał że ma sprawdzone źródło na arthrote, i niedrogie.. Jestem zainteresowana.


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Powinno dojść do krwawienia jeśli nie doszło to nie udało się. Poczekaj parę dni i spróbuj jeszcze raz. Tabletki były pewne?


Ja podobie 4 dopochowo + jedna jakś mała i tylko plamienie jeden dzień ciąża trwa nadal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyślę ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub spotkam się osobiście .Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedm opakowanie skutecznych tabletek wczesnorpornnych moze sie przydadza potrzebujacej osobie. Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac pseudo doktorow co tu sprzedaje tabletke tzw RU486 ! Taka tabletka zawsze wystepuje w zestawie w raz z 8 innymi tabletkami i jest zapakowana w jednolite blistro. Ktoś kto ja sprzedaje pojedynczo to zwykly oszust i chche wam pocisnac witamine za 500zł. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok. Jesli macie dostep do Arthrotec to jest to najskuteczniejszy srodek poronny dostepny w polsce.

----------


## E_Ewelina

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne

Zestaw nr 1 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)

Zestaw nr 2 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)

Zestaw nr 3 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%) (ru486 z Mołdawii)

Zestaw nr 4 12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu. Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą (najpierw otwierasz-sprawdzasz co zawiera przesyłka i dopiero płacisz)

Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim

GWARANTUJE NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ UCZCIWOŚĆ DYSKRECJE zapraszam do zakupu

Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474 Ewelina 

Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjęcie z imieniem lub dowolnym napisem  na tle zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzadam pozostałe 10 tabletek Arthrotec Forte, opakowanie, paragon w zestawie. Cena 60 zł. Lubelskie. Na życzenie wyślę zdjęcie całej zawartości. Kontakt*Pharm@interia.pl

----------


## Pharm

Sprzadam pozostałe 10 tabletek Arthrotec Forte, opakowanie, paragon w zestawie. Cena 60 zł. Lubelskie. Na życzenie wyślę zdjęcie z całą zawartoscią; opakowanie tabletek, pudełko, paragon. Pharm@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam tabletki arthrotec orginalne 20 szt  cena 350zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice pisac wiecej info
Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie  ogłoszenia z numerem 577-405-474 oraz  577-123-423 to jedna i ta sama osoba ktora mnie oszukała na 550zł. Osoba ktora ma w ogloszeniu tabletke RU 486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka nigdy nie wystepuje pojedynczo tylko jest zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro w raz z innymi 8 tabletkami. Ogolnie taki zestw jest w Polsce nie do zdobycia a osoba ktora go oferuje to oszust. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tabletek z jakimis napisem wskazanym przez was w ten sposob weliminujecie naciagaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam skuteczny lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na naszym rynku. Lek jest orginalny , bezpieczny a przede wszystkim skuteczny. Cena 250zł . Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam skuteczny lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na naszym rynku. Lek jest orginalny , bezpieczny a przede wszystkim skuteczny. Cena 250zł . Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl


aktualne?jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec cale opakowanie cena 300zl odbior katowice oraz okolice kontakt olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Naci123

Cześć dziewczyny ja już jestem po od Pani od której zamawiałam dostałam całe opakowanie 20 tabletek zostało mi 8 tabletek są mi zbędne więc mogę je któreś sprzedać cena 100zl bo to mimo wszystko 8 tabletek Arthrotec Forte.
Jak coś proszę pisac na e maila piaseknatasza@wp.pl oczywiście prześlę zdjęcia tabletek dla waszej pewności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie lub na sztuki .Lek zakupiony w tym roku w polskiej aptece mi jest zbędny.Anna99@interia.pl.Mozliwa wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam pilnie tabletek Arthrotec, tylko odbior osobisty Podkarpacie. Kontakt : podkarpacie.aabbcc@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec cale opakowanie cena 300zl odbior katowice oraz okolice kontakt olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam zestaw wczesnoporony arthrotec 20 szt cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice i okolice na zainteresowanych kontakt zykfrydniemiecki@wp.p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jestem w 6 tygodniu i 3 dni w ciąży to czy wystarczy 10 tabletek arthrotec ? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź z góry dziękuję

----------


## gmonika82

> Jeśli jestem w 6 tygodniu i 3 dni w ciąży to czy wystarczy 10 tabletek arthrotec ? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź z góry dziękuję



Na stronie Woman on web pisze ze ARTHROTEC powoduje poronienie w 90%...

Sprawdź sobie na fb PORONIENIE i tam pisza że kobiety w szpitalu dostają tylko to... i to jeszcze dopochwowo.

----------


## gmonika82

> Na stronie Woman on web pisze ze ARTHROTEC powoduje poronienie w 90%...
> 
> Sprawdź sobie na fb PORONIENIE i tam pisza że kobiety w szpitalu dostają tylko to... i to jeszcze dopochwowo.


Tylko w dawce 200mg!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć jestem w ok 4-5 tyg ciąży .  Zakupiłam oryginalne tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk.
Pierwsza dawkę wzięłam o 7.30 dziś trzymałam 30 minut trochę polknelam w między czasie ale reszta wyplulam bo bie dałam rady. O 11 wzięłam kolejną dawkę 4 tabletek i wytrzymałam tylko 20 minut bo prawie zwymiotowalam z tego okropnego smaku . Nic się nie dzieje prócz tego że jest mi trochę zimno i mam biegunkę..  nawet lekkiego plemienia nie ma.. o 14 mam zamiar wziąć kolejną dawkę..  myślicie że się uda jak ta druga dawkę trzymałam tylko 20 minut? Wg mnie rozpuściła się cała tabletka wtedy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć jestem w ok 4-5 tyg ciąży .  Zakupiłam oryginalne tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk.
> Pierwsza dawkę wzięłam o 7.30 dziś trzymałam 30 minut trochę polknelam w między czasie ale reszta wyplulam bo bie dałam rady. O 11 wzięłam kolejną dawkę 4 tabletek i wytrzymałam tylko 20 minut bo prawie zwymiotowalam z tego okropnego smaku . Nic się nie dzieje prócz tego że jest mi trochę zimno i mam biegunkę..  nawet lekkiego plemienia nie ma.. o 14 mam zamiar wziąć kolejną dawkę..  myślicie że się uda jak ta druga dawkę trzymałam tylko 20 minut? Wg mnie rozpuściła się cała tabletka wtedy..


A po 3 dawce cos sie działo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć jestem w ok 4-5 tyg ciąży .  Zakupiłam oryginalne tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk.
> Pierwsza dawkę wzięłam o 7.30 dziś trzymałam 30 minut trochę polknelam w między czasie ale reszta wyplulam bo bie dałam rady. O 11 wzięłam kolejną dawkę 4 tabletek i wytrzymałam tylko 20 minut bo prawie zwymiotowalam z tego okropnego smaku . Nic się nie dzieje prócz tego że jest mi trochę zimno i mam biegunkę..  nawet lekkiego plemienia nie ma.. o 14 mam zamiar wziąć kolejną dawkę..  myślicie że się uda jak ta druga dawkę trzymałam tylko 20 minut? Wg mnie rozpuściła się cała tabletka wtedy..


Skąd miałaś tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd miałaś tabletki


Miałam tabletki od dziewczyny ktora sie ogłasza powyzej ma na imie Justyna i bardzo mi pomogła . Dostałam orginalne tabletki ktore mi pomogły i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Jakby ktos potrzebował pomocy to podaje numer 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam tabletki od dziewczyny ktora sie ogłasza powyzej ma na imie Justyna i bardzo mi pomogła . Dostałam orginalne tabletki ktore mi pomogły i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Jakby ktos potrzebował pomocy to podaje numer 502-427-780


dopiero pisalas ze nic sie nie działo po 2 dawce :P skad ta nagla pewnosc ze juz po???

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nessa26

Dzień dobry
Jestem w 5 tygodniu ciąży potrzebuje arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec cale opakowanie cena 300zl odbior katowice oraz okolice kontakt olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty.
Kontakt 506-801-433
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/8...923/yxVaeR.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty.
Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzień dobry
> Jestem w 5 tygodniu ciąży potrzebuje arthrotec


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na pana ktory sie ogłasza jako "DOKTOR" to zwyky naciagacz i oszust. Zostałem przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł . Taka tabletka jak RU 486 nie jest tabletka poronna i nie jest dostepna na naszym rybku i nigdy nie wystepuje osobno tylko w raz z innymi 8 tabletkami zapakowana w orginalne blistro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuje 4 tabletek art. Ktoś pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, potrzebuje 4 tabletek art. Ktoś pomoże?


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa lata temu stosowałam te tabletki według zaleceń - pod język ale nie działały. Po jednym zażyciu dopochwowe od razu działało. Teraz znowu muszę ich zażyć... ale mam ttlko 6 tabletek. Wzięłam 3 dopochwowo, po kilkunastu minutach pojawiły się dreszcze.. po kolejnych trzech h chce użyć kolejnychtrzech tabletek. Myślicie ze pomoże ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z Women Help Women. Mogę podesłać korespondencję z nimi. Zestaw jest oryginalny, z tabletką RU, która jest kluczowa w zabiegu. Zestaw kupiony na wszelki wypadek, nie przydał się. Cena 500 zł, odbiór osobisty. Kraków, Katowice
Uma12@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To znowu ja.
Jedna dawka wystarczyła, w razie co wzięłam tez druga. Dopochwowo jest o wiele lepiej, szybciej.. 
mam jednak pytanie, za tydzień mam ginekologa. Czy do tego czasu to tabletkach nie będzie soadu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, powiedzcie mi czy biorąc tabletki pod język należy je polknac po 30 minutach czy wszystko wypluc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, chciałabyś z kimś porozmawiać, bo masz mnóstwo wątpliwości....

w w w . kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab.cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie leku artrotek Odbior osobisty podkarpacie.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny polecam Panią z nr 519686509

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na osobe ktora sie ogłasza pod numerem 574-775-418 to OSZUSCI. Zostałam przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł wiec uwazajcie na ten numer.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty.
Na życzenie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje kupić Arthrotec. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty- Katowice i okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania? w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l
Zadzwoń lub napisz na darmowy chat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam szpitalny lek wczesnoporonny używany w szpitaku do wywołania poronienia we cześniejszej fazie ciazy. Lek jest najskuteczniejszym srodkiem wczesnoporonym dostepnym w Polsce. Skuteczność tego leku jest niemal 100% a przede wszystkim jest to lek w pełni bezpieczny dla kobiety. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł.Mozliwy odbior osobisty. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje kupić Arthrotec. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty- Katowice i okolice

Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl.  Odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab.cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje kupić Arthrotec. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty- Katowice i okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej zapłacić więcej za WHW niż żyć nadzieją że Arthrotec pomoże, a czas leci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poza tym Arthrotec kosztuje w aptece 45 zeta, szaleństwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez trone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na 574-775-418 to oszust i manipulator. Dałam sie oszukac tym złodziejom na 450zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktory osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga na osobe ktora sie ogłasza pod numerem 574-775-418 to OSZUSCI. Zostałam przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł wiec uwazajcie na ten numer.


Proszę pokazać jakiś dowód zakupu u tej Pani skoro została Pani przez nią oszukana
Ja u niej zamawiałam i wszystko było o.k 
Sprawdzenie zawartości było i leki oryginalnie zapakowane a zestaw kupiłam na tydzień 11 za 300 zł a nie za 500 więc głupot prosze nie opowiadać.
Przez takie cwaniary jak Pani ktore sprzedają zapewne witaminy uczciwe osoby są oczerniane...

Brawo dla tych Pań co kupują ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i nie dają się oszukać 
A Handlara ma problem bo nikogo już nie oszuka i jeszcze pisze głupoty i oczernia innych

POLECAM PANIA 574..775..418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według owej Justyny wszyscy sprzedający zestawy poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to oszuści tylko ona jest super.
Dziwnym trafem pod każdym opisanym rzekomo nieuczciwym sprzedawcą pojawia się jej ogłoszenie o sprzedaży jej leków . To najzwyklejsza handlara, której zapewne interes nie idzie i robi wszystko co może by pozbyć się uczciwej konkurencji.


Dlatego drogie Panie nieważne u kogo kupujecie przestrzegajcie tych kroków:
1 Przesyłka musi być z możliwością sprawdzenie przed opłatą
2 Leki muszą być w blistrach a nie luzem
3 Zadzwoń i sprawdź wiedze sprzedającego  na temat leków
4 Nie wysyłaj żadnych zaliczek 
5 Nie rób wpłat na konto
6 Sprawdź kilka razy czy numer telefonu jest aktywny ( handlarze zmieniają bardzo często )
7 Kupuj tylko za pobraniem

Przestrzegając tego drogie Panie nikt nigdy Was nie oszuka a takie Panie jak Justyna znikną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Justyna oszustka i handlara

    Cytat Napisal Justyna23 Zobacz post
    Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012
    [/URL]
    Udało mi się pogrzebać i znalazłam ogłoszenie ze zdjęciem tabletek od Justynki z wakacji 2018 !!!!!!!!!!!.
    Patrzcie jak długo handluje i nas oszukuje.
NIBY 1 PUDAŁKO JEJ ZOSTAŁO
    Dlaczego nie wyślesz Pocztą gdzie jest sprawdzenie zawartości?????? tylko kurierem bo u kuriera najpierw trzeba zapłacić a później dopiero reklamować!!!!!

    OSZUSTKA PERFIDNA

    Do roboty idź szmato

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 550 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości najpierw 
sprawdzasz zawartosc dopiero pozniej placisz
taka opcje ma tylko poczta polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hahahah hahahahahaha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab.cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich forowiczów i chciałabym ostrzec przed OSZUSTEM ktory sie tu ogłasza od numerem 574775418 oraz  577405753 to jedna i ta sama osoba przez ktora zostałam oszukana na 550zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wciska tylko arthrotec bo nie ma RU486 
Sam arthrotec nie pomoże bo każdy wie że musi być odpowiednia kombinacja misoprostol + mipfepristone
A pisanie sobie samemu opinii jest poniżej krytyki

----------


## ORGINALNE 20

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab.cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl
 OSTATNIE OPAKOWANIE!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt/180zł z wysyłką za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt/180zł z wysyłką za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam opakowanie leku arthrotec całe nie otwierane.Najlepiej odbiór osobisty podkarpacie.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wysyla witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez daną osobę na stałe , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie uwazajcie na osobe ktora sie tu oglasza pod numerem telefonu 574775418 to zwykły kłamca ktory na wczesniejszych forach oglasza sie jako"DOKTOR" . Ja u pseudo doktorka zamowiłam tabletki i dostałam coś takiego moze ktos mi z forowiczow odpowie co to za tabletka ? Pseudo "doktor"twierdzi ze to RU486 a wy co o tym sadzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletka tzw Ru 486 nigdy nie wystepuje oddzielnie i jest zapakowana z 8 innymi taletkami a to jakas lipa i strach takie cos brac. Sprawdzejcie zawsze osobe ktora wam sprzedaje czy jest w stanie wyslac wam zdjecie najlepiej z aktualna data obok. Jesli sprzedawca nie ma zdjecia to wiadomo ze chce was oszukac. A tzw tabletka RU nie jest lekiem poronnym tylko blokuje wytwarzanie progesteronu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, chciałabyś z kimś porozmawiać, bo masz mnóstwo wątpliwości....
> 
> w w w . kobietawpigulce.pl


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie uwazajcie na osobe ktora sie tu oglasza pod numerem telefonu 574775418 to zwykły kłamca ktory na wczesniejszych forach oglasza sie jako"DOKTOR" . Ja u pseudo doktorka zamowiłam tabletki i dostałam coś takiego moze ktos mi z forowiczow odpowie co to za tabletka ? Pseudo "doktor"twierdzi ze to RU486 a wy co o tym sadzicie?


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wysyla witaminy


Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt/180zł z wysyłką za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam zestaw wczesnoporony arthrotec 12 szt tabletki są bardzo skuteczne i bezpieczne wiecej informaci pod meilem  cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice i okolice na zainteresowanych kontakt zykfrydniemiecki@wp.p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt/180zł z wysyłką za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje tabletek od osoby naprawdę godnej zaufania, z wysyłką za pobraniem jest tu ktoś taki??? Proszę o pomoc sama w aptece nie mogę ich dostać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl


w jakiej cenie sa te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież bo lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś normalny kto posiada ten arthrotec  na sprzedaż i komu na prawdę się udało?!  No proszę na prawdę bo idzie tu zwariować. Jest tu jakaś godna polecenia kobieta, która pomoże?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś normalny kto posiada ten arthrotec  na sprzedaż i komu na prawdę się udało?!  No proszę na prawdę bo idzie tu zwariować. Jest tu jakaś godna polecenia kobieta, która pomoże?


Anna99@interia.pl zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany nowa

Witam. Potrzebuję tabletek.prosze o pomoc  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany nowa

> Możesz spróbować. Przeważnie wszystko zaczyna się po dwóch dawkach Art czyli po 8 tabletkach. Trzecia dawka jeszcze bardziej to wspomaga. Wszystko zależy od organizmu kobiety. Czasem po dwóch dawkach dochodzi do poronienia a czasem trzy dawki to za mało. Spróbuj zdobyć tabletki na pełną kurację. Po 8 tabletkach może się zacząć ale może być za mało do pełnego poronienia. Jeśli chcesz mogę dac Ci namiary na osobę która sprzedaje tabletki w fajnej cenie i będą u Ciebie juz na drugi dzień. Jest sprawdzona przezemnie. Polecalam już komuś i też się nie zawiodl.


Witam. Czy może mi Pani dać namiar? Proszę napisać do mnie bardzo proszę jussko317@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany nowa

> rok temu przez to przechodziłam, będzie dobrze, chętnie pomoge


 proszę o kontakt. Jest Pani?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Potrzebuję tabletek.prosze o pomoc


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam jestem w  5 tyg ciąży pilnie odkupie art nie za miliony od sprawdzonej osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisałam maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, nie wiesz co robić i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać ?
w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

słuchajcie czy czwarty lub piąty tydzień to nie jest za wcześnie na usunięcie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne tabletki z wiarygodnego zródła to polecam pania Justyne. Osoba godna zaufania ktora polecam poniewaz mi bardzo pomogła . Leki dostałam w dyskretnej kopercie ktore okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w przyzwoitej cenie do tego mogłam liczyc na wsparcie i na odpowiedz na wszystkie nurtujace mnie pytania. Jak ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam 502427780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt/180zł z wysyłką za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież ponieważ lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu.Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Potrzebuje 12tabsów ale nie mam kasy wiec nie chce od osob ktore na tym zarabiają. Moze ktos ma odsprzedac za cenę  jaka kupil albo kupił  za duzo opakowań  albo moze wypisac recepte. Prosze o kontakt.
Akaraelectricbluewp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Potrzebuje 12tabsów ale nie mam kasy wiec nie chce od osob ktore na tym zarabiają. Moze ktos ma odsprzedac za cenę jaka kupil albo kupił za duzo opakowań albo moze wypisac recepte. Prosze o kontakt.
Akaraelectricblue@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska lub kurierem 
Przesyłka dochodzi do 48 h

----------


## UWAGA

NIE POLECAM PAI JUSTYNY!!! zakupiłam kilka dni temu tabletki od pani Justyny pod numerem 502 427 780
tabletki na pierwszy rzut oka były  może i orginalne ale po otwarciu tabletki była bardzo dziwne strasznie się kruszyły wygładały na bardzo stare albo źle przechowywane  odradzam dziewczyny stracicie tylko 270zł. 
Ja po tej sytułacji uważam że njleprzy jest odbiór osobisty i sprawdzać tabletki na miejscu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## LalalNie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktos w Lublinie? Lub za kwote do 100zł ?
Akaraelectricblue@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś normalny kto posiada ten arthrotec  na sprzedaż i komu na prawdę się udało?!  No proszę na prawdę bo idzie tu zwariować. Jest tu jakaś godna polecenia kobieta, która pomoże?


Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Lub przesyłka z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny wzięłam art dopochwowo po jakim czasie może zacząć działać?

----------


## Kobietawpigulce.pl



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez trone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Lub przesyłka z mozliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartosci


Ja stosowałam sam arthrotec i wszystko ladnie ze mnie zeszlo w ten sam dzien wiec nie potrzebna do tego zadna dodatkowa tabletka o ktorej wszyscy pisza tylko nikt jej na oczy nie widział. Sam Arthrotec jest skuteczny w 100% bynajmiej tak bylo w moim przypadku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W niedziele brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie jeszcze opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam. Tabletki orginalne, orginalnie zapakowane wszystko tak jak na zdjeciu.Kontakt 506801433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny czy któraś z was próbowała dopochwowo? po jakim czasie zadziałało? ja wzięłam wczoraj i nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Całe opakowanie art.... Sprzedam odbiór osobisty podkarpacie Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę napiszcie czy art działa od razu dopochwowo czy nie bo juz głupieje we wtorek wzięłam dopichwowo i do dziś nic miała któraś z was tak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z trojmista lub okolic ma na sprzedaż tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna  wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy to możliwe ze po dwóch dniach art po rozpyszczeniu wypływa z pochwy? pomóżcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy jest ktoś z warminsko mazurskiego co ma odsprzedać arthrocet?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W niedziele brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie jeszcze opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam. Tabletki orginalne, orginalnie zapakowane wszystko tak jak na zdjeciu.Kontakt 506801433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

anna99@Interia.pl napisałam maila

----------


## pomoc24

Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciekawe kto kupi ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433


aktualne? gdzie odbior ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje arthrotec, 12 tabletek. Posiada ktoś na sprzedaż?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433


Tak aktualne wiecej informacji pod mumerem telefonu 506801433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje arthrotec, 12 tabletek. Posiada ktoś na sprzedaż?


Odezwij się do mnie. Zostały mi że strony women help women.
aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostały mi tabletki. 1 Mifepristine i 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu czyli prawie 98%skuteczne. U mnie zadziałały 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu. Już jestem po o wszystko się udało.
Proszę chętna osobe o kontakt chętnie pomogę albo napisze gdzie ja kupiłam te tabletki.
aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj od rana walczyłam z art miałam tylko dreszcze wieczorem pojawiła się krew i jest do dziś czy może dojść do poromienia jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam zostały mi tabletki. 1 Mifepristine i 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu czyli prawie 98%skuteczne. U mnie zadziałały 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu. Już jestem po o wszystko się udało.
> Proszę chętna osobe o kontakt chętnie pomogę albo napisze gdzie ja kupiłam te tabletki.
> aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl


Co prawda nie kupowałam tabletek od Pani ale polecam jeśli chodzi o pomoc przy doradzeniu gdzie kupić bez ściemy i ogólnie jak przeszła poronienie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki z women help women. Chętnie odsprzedam potrzebującej za 200zl. Proszę napisać na Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wczoraj od rana walczyłam z art miałam tylko dreszcze wieczorem pojawiła się krew i jest do dziś czy może dojść do poromienia jeszcze?


A czy zauważyłaś wydalany pęcherzyk? Ja w pierwszych godzinach krwawienia zauważyłam A później jeszcze przez 3 tygodnie krwawiłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A czy zauważyłaś wydalany pęcherzyk? Ja w pierwszych godzinach krwawienia zauważyłam A później jeszcze przez 3 tygodnie krwawiłam


nie jeden duży skrzyp tylko i krew żadnych bólu i skurczy może się rozkręcić jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie jeden duży skrzyp tylko i krew żadnych bólu i skurczy może się rozkręcić jeszcze?


a skurcze miałaś?  bo u mnie tylko krew

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rok temu brałam tabletki i tez nie miałam żadnych bóli ale wszystko zadziałało normalnie. Przez pierwsze 3 śni miałam duże krwawienia a później jak przy skąpym okresie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki z women help women. Chętnie odsprzedam potrzebującej za 200zl. Proszę napisać na Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co prawda nie kupowałam tabletek od Pani ale polecam jeśli chodzi o pomoc przy doradzeniu gdzie kupić bez ściemy i ogólnie jak przeszła poronienie


Również polecam Pani aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl
Bardzo mi pomogła. Po jej historii jakoś mi było łatwiej przyjąć tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam tabletki z women help women. Chętnie odsprzedam potrzebującej za 200zl. Proszę napisać na Anusia2@interia.eu


Też zamawialam z tej strony. Wszystko przebiegło ok. Jednym minusem było czekanie na przesyłkę bo nie jest to wysyłane z Pl, czekalam 10dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanówcie się tysiąc razy zanim je łykniecie! Powrotu nie ma!Za żadne skarby tego świata nie sprzedałabym tych tabletek wszystkim wątpiącym. Piszecie, że decyzja podjęta! Gówno prawda.Wszystkie które macie dylematy, zawachania.. po wszystkim nie zniknie a wręcz przeciwnie pogłębi się. Pogłębi się żal, wyrzuty sumienia.. będzie to Was gryzło i zagryzało po wszystkie dni.. Nie róbcie tego!!! Powrotu nie będzie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to może ciebie będzie gryzło bo mnie napewno nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasami sytuacja nas do tego zmusza.. 
Można napisać do women help women, kobiety bardzo pomagają, można tam nawet zadzwonić. 
Ja miałam od nich tabletki które mi pomogły. Jak ktoś chce to została mi jedna Mifepristone i 4 Mizoprostolu czyli prawie 100% skuteczności. 
Anusia2@interia.eu 
Jestem ze Śląska

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam cały zestaw ze strony women org. Nie zdążyłam przyjąć zanim do mnie doszły, a wylądowałam w szpitalu. Chętnie komuś pomogę.
basia.szulc@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Guest
Oryginalne leki poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

    Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

    Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
    Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
    Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
    Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
    Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
    Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

    Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

    Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

    Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
    To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

    Wysyłka również za granicę
    Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam cały zestaw ze strony women org. Nie zdążyłam przyjąć zanim do mnie doszły, a wylądowałam w szpitalu. Chętnie komuś pomogę. Posiadam zdjęcia tabletek i meile od women help women  ze rzeczywiście były tam kupione tabletki.
basia.szulc@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W niedziele brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie jeszcze opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam. Tabletki orginalne, orginalnie zapakowane wszystko tak jak na zdjeciu.Kontakt 506801433


masz jeszczce te tabletki bo wiem ze sa najskuteczniejsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> masz jeszczce te tabletki bo wiem ze sa najskuteczniejsze


Ja mam cały kompletny zestaw z women help women. Mam zdjęcia i dowody na meilu że były tam kupione. Proszę pisz Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez trone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chciałaś a stało się i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce
Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W niedziele brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie jeszcze opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam. Tabletki orginalne, orginalnie zapakowane wszystko tak jak na zdjeciu.Kontakt 506801433


Tak mam jeszczce te tabletki jak cos to prosze o kontakt telefoniczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cały zestaw. Mifepristone i Misoprostol. Jest to prawie 98% skuteczności.
Mam zdjęcia tabletek i dowody zakupu itp. 
aniaburzyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam dziewczyne z tego numeru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz tabletek na już to pisz. Mam kompletny zestaw, zdjęcia i wiadomości o zakupie.
Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam cały zestaw. Mifepristone i Misoprostol. Jest to prawie 98% skuteczności.
> Mam zdjęcia tabletek i dowody zakupu itp. 
> aniaburzyk@interia.pl


Czy to aktualne jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to aktualne jest?


Nie już sprz3dane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga!!! na ten dziewczyny 506801433  wysyła stare tabletki na opakowaniu jest data ważności a tabletki  wysyła stare

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz tabletek na już to pisz. Mam kompletny zestaw, zdjęcia i wiadomości o zakupie.
Anusia2@interia.eu
Możliwy odbiór okolice Częstochowy/ Częstochowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W niedziele brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie jeszcze opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam. Tabletki orginalne, orginalnie zapakowane wszystko tak jak na zdjeciu.Kontakt 506801433


Droga konkurencjo jak widac na załaczonym zdjeciu data waznosci tabletek jest 02/2020r wiec prosze nie wprowadzac ludzi w bład bo moge rowniez zamiescic paragon apteczny kiedy lek został zakupiony. Moze szanowna konkurencja sama zamiesci zdjecie "witaminek" ktore sprzedaje a odwali sie od uczciwych osób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież ponieważ lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu.Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie 12 tabletek arthrotec, odbiorę osobiście w Tychach. mój email zuzaerh@gmail.com

----------


## Anusia458

Posiadam cały kompletny zestaw. 1 Mifepristine i 8 Misoprostol. Mam dowody zakupu, potwierdzenie przelewu itp, cała Rozpiske jak przyjąć itp. Wyśle także zdj tabletek bo tutaj nie umiem dodac
Ja niestety nie mogłam czekać i kupiłam od Pani niedaleko mojej miejscowości. 
anna.ziemiewicz@interia.pl 723787497
Odbiór w Lublińcu (Slaskie) albo w przyszłym tygodniu okolice Turku(wielkopolskie)

----------


## Anusia458

Posiadam cały kompletny zestaw. 1 Mifepristine i 8 Misoprostol. Mam dowody zakupu, potwierdzenie przelewu itp, cała Rozpiske jak przyjąć itp. Wyśle także zdj tabletek.
Ja niestety nie mogłam czekać i kupiłam od Pani niedaleko mojej miejscowości. 
anna.ziemiewicz@interia.pl 723787497
Odbiór w Lublińcu (Slaskie) albo w przyszłym tygodniu okolice Turku(wielkopolskie)

----------


## Anusia458

Witam kochane. Mam receptę na lek Arthrotec. Wypisana przez znajomego lekarza. Tylko jedna recepta.
Chętnie odstąpię. Wyśle zdjęcie recepty na meila.
Proszę pisać ola.ledwon@interia.pl
Mogę komuś wysyłać albo odbiór w Koninie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma na już najlepiej tabletki z whw albo arthrotec? 

Pisałam tu z forum ale albo już﻿﻿﻿ sprzedane albo brak kontaktu﻿

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kto ma na już najlepiej tabletki z whw albo arthrotec? 
> 
> Pisałam tu z forum ale albo już﻿﻿﻿ sprzedane albo brak kontaktu﻿


Ja mam jeszcze tabletki. Mam zdjęcie z karteczka z meilem jako dowód że to moje.
 Jeśli jeszcze Pani nie znalazła albo ktoś szuka to proszę pisać 
Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. ( jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orgilanie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. ( jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież ponieważ lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu.Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
> Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. ( jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
> Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
> magdalena.os@interia.pl


Mam jeszcze te tabletki jak ktoś potrzebuje na już. Jeśli chcesz wiedzieć jak zamówić tabletki w 98% skuteczne to też chętnie podpowiem i opowiem jak to u mnie było. Pisz nie krępuj się :Smile: 

magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne leki poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedyne leki poronne dostępne są tylko dla wyspecjalizowanych jednostek medycznych i niestety cena jest wygórowana więc dostępu we własnym zakresie nie ma. Jedyne bezpieczne źródło jest pod numerem 883125454 tam posiadają specjalne leki, których działanie zostało przetestowane przez wiele kobiet. Naprawdę warto zadzwonić bo pod tym numerem znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc i wsparcie w tak stresującej sytuacji. Pamiętaj, że zdrowie masz tylko jedno i przyjęcie leków w sposób niewłaściwy może wywołać nieodwracalne skutki uboczne. Dlatego tak ważny jest dostęp do odpowiednich leków i wiedzy lekarskiej jak ich użyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane, co prawda tabletki już sprzedałam ale jeśli chcesz z kimś pogadać kto jest po aborcji tabletkami od women help women to pisz śmiało. Chętnie powiem jak to wygląda i gdzie i jak kupić tabletki, które u mnie w 100% pomogły.
basia.szulc@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NIE POLECAM PAI JUSTYNY!!! zakupiłam kilka dni temu tabletki od pani Justyny pod numerem 502 427 780
tabletki na pierwszy rzut oka były może i orginalne ale po otwarciu tabletki była bardzo dziwne strasznie się kruszyły wygładały na bardzo stare albo źle przechowywane odradzam dziewczyny stracicie tylko 270zł. 
Ja po tej sytułacji uważam że najleprzy jest odbiór osobisty i sprawdzać tabletki na miejscu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> NIE POLECAM PAI JUSTYNY!!! zakupiłam kilka dni temu tabletki od pani Justyny pod numerem 502 427 780
> tabletki na pierwszy rzut oka były może i orginalne ale po otwarciu tabletki była bardzo dziwne strasznie się kruszyły wygładały na bardzo stare albo źle przechowywane odradzam dziewczyny stracicie tylko 270zł. 
> Ja po tej sytułacji uważam że najleprzy jest odbiór osobisty i sprawdzać tabletki na miejscu


Również nie polecam. Nie dość że zapłaciłam za tabletki nie mało to nic po nich się nie dzialo, takze uwazam ze Pani wysyła po prostu jakieś witaminy.
Kupiłam od kogoś tabletki z whw i te mogę polecić w 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież ponieważ lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu.Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontak 502-427-780


Droga konkurencjo prosze nie pisac tych głupich komentarzy na moj temat bo to dziecinada co soba reprezentujesz oczerniajac innych. Jestem jedyna osoba na tym forum ktora nie boi sie pokazac zdjecia tego co sprzedaje. jesli komus sprzedlam lek to wiem komu i z wszystkimi osobami mam dobry kontak i nik kto kupił ode mnie lek nie napisałby takich bredni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalne leki poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
> 
> Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.
> 
> Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
> Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
> Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
> Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
> Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
> ...


Do 18 tygodnia? Krzywdę robicie tym co nie mają pojęcia i to ogromną. DO 12 TYGODNIA!!!! Proszę mi pokazać badania gdzie ukazują do 18 tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam caly kompletny zestaw od whw.
Wysylka za pobraniem. Dolączam zdjecia z tabletkami i meila z dowodem zakupu. Mam rowniez potwierdzenie przelewu.
magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam caly kompletny zestaw od whw.
> Wysylka za pobraniem. Dolączam zdjecia z tabletkami i meila z dowodem zakupu. Mam rowniez potwierdzenie przelewu.
> magdalena.os@interia.pl


Zdj tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdj tabletek


CO TO ZA SYF SPRZEDAJESZ? zadne tabletki nie sa tak pakowane i chyba ktos naiwny ci uwierzy ze sa to orginalne leki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widać konkurencja nie śpi  :Big Grin: 
Miałam tabletki od women I dokładnie takie byly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tablerki od women help women dokładnie tak są wysylane. Idą paczka nie rejestrowana z Holandii czy Niemiec i pewnie dlatego w ten sposób. Zresztą można wejść na forum maszwybor.net tam dziewczyny piszą w jaki sposób są wysylane tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
  zawsze  wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
  z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
  wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
  nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 02/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdj tabletek


Taki zestaw od nich jest prawie w 100% skuteczny. Sam Arthrotec nie daje takiej pewności że wszystko się uda. Sama przyjmowalam tabletki od women i wszystko się  udało. 
A że tabletki wysyłają nie z Polski dlatego w taki oto sposób  też miałam spakowane w takie torebki w kopercie babelkowej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Taki zestaw od nich jest prawie w 100% skuteczny. Sam Arthrotec nie daje takiej pewności że wszystko się uda. Sama przyjmowalam tabletki od women i wszystko się  udało. 
> A że tabletki wysyłają nie z Polski dlatego w taki oto sposób  też miałam spakowane w takie torebki w kopercie babelkowej


Ja zamiawiałam tabletki w lutym przez WHW i calkiem inaczej wygladały były w normalnym opakowaniu w raz z ulotka i zapakowane w aluminowe blistro. Pierwszy raz widze leki pakowa do woreczka strunowego. Kobieto wez sie nie kompromituj i nie oszukuj ludzi !!! WSTYD

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamiawiałam tabletki w lutym przez WHW i calkiem inaczej wygladały były w normalnym opakowaniu w raz z ulotka i zapakowane w aluminowe blistro. Pierwszy raz widze leki pakowa do woreczka strunowego. Kobieto wez sie nie kompromituj i nie oszukuj ludzi !!! WSTYD


Proszę wejść na forum maszwybor.net tam dziewczyny odpowiadają na wszelakie pytania. Są  również posty jak wysyłane są tabletki. No chyba nie widziałam jeszcze nigdzie żeby z women help women tablerki były wysyłane w czymś innym! 
Arthrotec nasz Polski jest w pudełeczku ale nie ich tablerki.
Także jeśli ktoś chce zamówić ze strony women help women to proszę sobie wejść najpierw na to forum. Mi bardzo pomogło przeczytanie wszystkich tam postów przed zakupem.. dziewczyny tam piszą kiedy dostały przesyłkę, jakie miały skutki po zażyciu, itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdj tabletek


Też kupowałam jakiś czas temu taki zestaw od whw tylko od jednej Pani która sprzedawała na jakimś forum. Też były w woreczkach takich. Nawet mi wysłała zdj w jakiej kopercie dostała itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdj tabletek


Tabletki aktualne. Jak komuś zależy na czasie, proszę pisać 

magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o rany co ta kobieta sprzedaje i tak załosnego tekstu juz dawno ne słyszałam. W najlepszym przypadku sraczki mozna dostac po tych tabletkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak wyglądają tabletki z whw. 98% skuteczności. Chcesz wiedzieć więcej jak u nich kupić, jak przelać darowiznę. Albo potrzebujesz tabletek na już to pisz.

barbara.burzyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wyglądają tabletki z whw. 98% skuteczności. Chcesz wiedzieć więcej jak u nich kupić, jak przelać darowiznę. Albo potrzebujesz tabletek na już to pisz.
> 
> barbara.burzyk@interia.pl


Kobieto wez sie nie kompromituj i nie zasmiecaj forum tym gównem co sprzedajesz. 
Sama powinnas te tabletki połknac moze zmadrzejesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto wez sie nie kompromituj i nie zasmiecaj forum tym gównem co sprzedajesz. 
> Sama powinnas te tabletki połknac moze zmadrzejesz


Najlepsze jest to, że piszą to osoby które nie mają pojęcia jak wyglądają tabletki z whw i pewnie handlują tu Arthrotekiem.. żałosne.. A później kobieta która potrzebuje tabletek boi się kupić..
A ja mogę potwierdzić że te akurat są w 100% autentyczne.
Polecam najlepiej pisać do dziewczyny z women help women. One odpowiadają na każde pytanie,  nawet w jaki sposób sprzedają tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. W raz z moim partnerem pracujemy w słuzbie zdrowia ja jako instrumentariuszka a moj partner jest ratownikiem medycznym. Mamy dostep do roznych lekow jak rowniez mozemy wypisac recepte na dowolny lek. Jesli ktos cos potrzebuje to prosze o meila parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 02/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne. Uczciwie ze sprawdeniem zawartości

    Oryginalne leki poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

    Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

    Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
    Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
    Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
    Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
    Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
    Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

    Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

    Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

    Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
    To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

    Wysyłka również za granicę
    Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska lub kurierem 
Przesyłka dochodzi do 48 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wyglądają tabletki z whw. 98% skuteczności. Chcesz wiedzieć więcej jak u nich kupić, jak przelać darowiznę. Albo potrzebujesz tabletek na już to pisz.
> barbara.burzyk@interia.pl


Tabletki aktualne. W razie czego proszę pisać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Kami

Pilnie szukam tabletek Arthrotec. Najchętniej z Łodzi - odbiór osobisty. Ewentualnie receptę na te tabletki - też Łódź.

----------


## Mia87

Szukam dziewczyn, które z powodzeniem stosowały Arthrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania? Wejdź na darmowy chat - w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne od 175 zł.
Płacisz po otwarciu przesyłki!!!!
Sprawdź tutaj!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne od 175 zł.
Płacisz po otwarciu przesyłki!!!!
Sprawdź tutaj!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny mieszkam na za dupiu  gdzie 
laboratorium czynne jest raz w tygodniu i gin tez jest raz w tygodniu 3 tygodnie temu poronilam ale brzuch delikatnie jest zaokraglony wynik testu jest pozytywny ale słabsza kreska nie jak za pierwszym razem piersi nie bolą wcale kiedy mogę spodziewać się negatywnego wyniku? zmęczenia tez nie czuję
miała któraś podobnie?niech ktoś napisze bo oszaleje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki od women help women.*Cały zestaw w 98% skuteczne. Jest to jedna tablerka Mifepristone i 8 Misoprostolu. A także jestem po aborcji. W razie potrzeby tabletek albo chcesz wiedzieć jak je zdobyć u nich to pisz.
Mam wszystkie dowody zakupu.

barbara.burzyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.Jest tu jeszcze ktoś na tym forum kto udziela wsparcia ????
Widzę tu samych handlarzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro chce spróbować ponownie i strasznie się boje .W zeszłym tygodniu próbowałam i nic z tego nie wyszło .U mnie to 6 tc.
Może ktoś też jutro będzie próbował??Razem zawsze raźniej???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;192059]Mam tabletki od women help women.*Cały zestaw w 98% skuteczne. Jest to jedna tablerka Mifepristone i 8 Misoprostolu. A także jestem po aborcji. W razie potrzeby tabletek albo chcesz wiedzieć jak je zdobyć u nich to pisz.
Mam wszystkie dowody zakupu.

barbara.burzyk@interia.pl

Tabletki dostępne. A jeśli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy, wsparcia też proszę pisać. Ja jestem po aborcji. Mogę z mojej perspektywy wszystko opisać jak to wygląda. Zawsze później łatwiej podjąć decyzję jak ktoś opisze swoją historię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow foliowych to typowe oszustwo
3) Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje taki zestaw org i z dobrego zrodla. Z oklic 3miasa gpu33la@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie daj sie oszukac
JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow foliowych to typowe oszustwo
3) Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 04/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. całe opakowanie .cena﻿﻿ 300zl oraz 12 tabletek 250 zł.odbior osobisty katowice﻿ oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@﻿opoczta.pl 

AKTUALNE!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. całe opakowanie .cena﻿﻿ 300zl oraz 12 tabletek 250 zł.odbior osobisty katowice﻿ oraz okolice 
> olaf.mis@﻿opoczta.pl 
> 
> AKTUALNE!


Napisałam maila. Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam jeszcze tabletki. Mam zdjęcie z karteczka z meilem jako dowód że to moje.
>  Jeśli jeszcze Pani nie znalazła albo ktoś szuka to proszę pisać 
> Anusia2@interia.eu



Napisałam email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i Chat
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
  Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.
          tel. 586915915
 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam jeszcze cały zestaw od organizacji women help women. Proszę się odezwać na meila  aniaszulc@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne od 175 zł.
Płacisz po otwarciu przesyłki!!!!
Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj!
klikając na zdjęcia można je powiększyć

[/size]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania?
Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam﻿ posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. całe opakowanie .cena 300zl oraz 12 tabletek 250 zł.odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl 

AKTUALNE!!!﻿﻿

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow foliowych to typowe oszustwo !!!
3) Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy kto ma dostępne tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy kto ma dostępne tabletki?


Ja mam od whw. Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to proszę się odezwać. Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 02/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, wczoraj od godz.18 w odstępach 4 godzinnych przyjęłam 3 dawk po 4 tabletki. Po pierwszej bol, biegunka, freszcze. Po drugiej to samo i doszło krwawienie. Bol brzucha był bardzo silny. Musiałam wejsc do ciepłej wody w wannie. I w trakcie kąpieli razem ze skrzepami wydaliłam galaretę wielkosci połowy dłoni. Krwawienie trwalo cala noc. Dzis ok 8 wydaliłam jak to ktos okreslił " wątróbkę" :Frown:  czyli pewnie zarodek. Teraz krwawię, ale delikatnie zwykła krwią. W poniedziałek pojde na usg, ale jak myslicie , udało się? To był 8tc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nieplanowana ciąża
Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i Chat
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

skontaktuj się z nami.
tel. 586915915
Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pisać jeśli ktoś potrzebuje tabletek albo pomocy gdzie kupić pewne tabletki. 
Ja mam zestaw 98% skuteczny. Wszystko jak przyjąć itp też wyśle.
Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 550 093 w końcu uczciwy sprzedawca , Pani mi wszystko wyjaśniła , wysłała ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i bardzo mi pomogła , po zamówieniu na drugi dzień przesyłka była u mnie.
Są tutaj uczciwi sprzedawcy ale bardzo mało trzeba uważać bo masa oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. całe opakowanie .cena﻿﻿ 300zl oraz 12 tabletek 250 zł.odbior osobisty katowice﻿ oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl 

AKTUALNE!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780


p.Justyno czy ma pani jeszczce te tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak aktualne tabletki. Prosze o kontakt telefoniczny 502427780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pisać w sprawie tabletek na aniaszulc@interia.eu
.
.
Mi się nie przydały. Są od women help women. Niestety tam czasami czas oczekiwania jest długi. U mnie ponad 2 tygodnie. Jestem z okolic  Częstochowy. Możemy też się umówić za wysyłkę .
Od tej organizacji tabletki są w 98% skuteczne ponieważ zawierają ta jedna tabletkę RU Mifepristone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę pisać w sprawie tabletek na aniaszulc@interia.eu
> .
> .
> Mi się nie przydały. Są od women help women. Niestety tam czasami czas oczekiwania jest długi. U mnie ponad 2 tygodnie. Jestem z okolic  Częstochowy. Możemy też się umówić za wysyłkę .
> Od tej organizacji tabletki są w 98% skuteczne ponieważ zawierają ta jedna tabletkę RU Mifepristone


1 razie potrzeby proszę SMS tam szybciej odpisze 721 239 451

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletka tzw Ru486 nigdy nie wystepuje pojedynczo tylko zawsze w zestawie zapakowana w orginalne blistro wiec prosze nie oszukiwac ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab.cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny. Jest tu jeszcze ktoś ? Właśnie zazyłam pierwsza dawke Art. Trzymam pod językiem i tak jak wiekszość kobiet pisało że piecze czy że smak okrutny to ja nic nie czuje. Mam nadzieje że sie uda trzxmsjvie kviuki. Tabletki kupiłam normalnie w aptece za niecałe 50 zl a recepte załatwiłam od znajomej. Trzeba troche pokombinować a nie trzeba płacičć jakies 250-400 zl jak niektórzy sb wymyślaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Jest tu jeszcze ktoś ? Właśnie zazyłam pierwsza dawke Art. Trzymam pod językiem i tak jak wiekszość kobiet pisało że piecze czy że smak okrutny to ja nic nie czuje. Mam nadzieje że sie uda trzxmsjvie kviuki. Tabletki kupiłam normalnie w aptece za niecałe 50 zl a recepte załatwiłam od znajomej. Trzeba troche pokombinować a nie trzeba płacičć jakies 250-400 zl jak niektórzy sb wymyślaja.


Witam, czy mogę prosić o kontakt z Panią? Mój e-mail ma.nowak12@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zwracam sie z pytaniem czy ktoś może miał podobne objawy do moich. We wtorek 11.06.2019 zazylam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki leku Art*** pod język. Po pierwszej dawce mocy bol, mdłości bez wymiotów i biegunka, po drugiej dawce tylko biegunka, q po trzeciej biegunka i skąpe krwawienie, które ustąpiło po 24 godzinach. Dzisiaj (piątek 14.06.2019) znowu wystąpiło skąpe krwawienie i pojawił sie ostry bol brzucha. Czy ktoś jest w stanie mi podpisać czy wszystko przebiegło pomyślnie i czy ktoś miał podobna sytuacje? Licze na szybka odpowiedz. Weronika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Jest tu jeszcze ktoś ? Właśnie zazyłam pierwsza dawke Art. Trzymam pod językiem i tak jak wiekszość kobiet pisało że piecze czy że smak okrutny to ja nic nie czuje. Mam nadzieje że sie uda trzxmsjvie kviuki. Tabletki kupiłam normalnie w aptece za niecałe 50 zl a recepte załatwiłam od znajomej. Trzeba troche pokombinować a nie trzeba płacičć jakies 250-400 zl jak niektórzy sb wymyślaja.


Bardzo proszę o jakiś kontakt do Pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pilnie kupie tabletki. Proszę o odpowiedzi. Weronika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletka tzw Ru486 nigdy nie wystepuje pojedynczo tylko zawsze w zestawie zapakowana w orginalne blistro wiec prosze nie oszukiwac ludzi


Niestety niewiedza nie boli, a szkoda. Tabletki (Mifepristone) istnieją pod około 40 nazwami w tym RU486. Niektórzy producenci  pakują je  po 3 sztuki. Tak dostarczane są do klinik, gdzie lekarz wydziela je podopiecznym. RU486 sprzedawana jest w Europie pod ścisłą restrykcją, otóż każda z nich jest numerowana i rejestrowana. Nie ma opcji aby RU486 dostała się do podziemnego obiegu. Ale świat nie kończy się na samej Europie. Najlepszym przykładem jest Mifegest który można sprowadzić do Polski z Indii. Więc może czas zakończyć dyskusje o RU486 a zacząć rozmawiać o Mifepristone?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. całe opakowanie .cena﻿﻿ 300zl oraz 12 tabletek 250 zł.odbior osobisty katowice﻿ oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam pilnie kupie tabletki. Proszę o odpowiedzi. Weronika


Prosze nspisac. aniaszulc@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje odpowiedzi 
Boje się zamawiać tabletki ze może urząd celny je znajdzie. Czy paczki nadawane w Polsce tez są sprawdzane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje odpowiedzi 
> Boje się zamawiać tabletki ze może urząd celny je znajdzie. Czy paczki nadawane w Polsce tez są sprawdzane


W Polsce nie. Za granicą te przesyłki które nie są rejestrowane też raczej nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ale przechodzą jakieś kontrole. Boje się bo naczytałam się jak np paczkę z ciasteczkami rozbroili żeby sprawdzić co tam jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak obiecałam po udanym zabiegu oficjalnie podziękować tak też robię.
Straciłam nadzieje ale dostałam numer do pani 575 550 093 i  wszystko się udało 
dobry kontakt dzwoniłam często bo się bałam i zawsze odbierała
wysłała mi za pobraniem bo tak chciałam i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
polecam jeszcze raz 
jak dziewczyny macie jakieś pytania to piszcie powiem jak to było w moim przypadku
w wolnej chwili odpisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam stronę women help women. Od nich tabletki 98% skuteczne. Proszę o nich poczytać, wszystkie kobiety które się wypowiadają mają udaną aborcję ich tabletkami. Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana tabletkami to pisz. Mi zostały bo musiałam zamówić 2 razy. Chętnie opowiem co i jak.
aniaszulc@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Zajrzyj na stronę w w w kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy na Ciebie, telefon, bezplatny czat, e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiada ktos tab? Od osovy ktora nikogo nie oszukala?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiada ktos tab? Od osovy ktora nikogo nie oszukala?


Niech Pani zamówi od organizacji women help women

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam zwracam sie z pytaniem czy ktoś może miał podobne objawy do moich. We wtorek 11.06.2019 zazylam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki leku Art*** pod język. Po pierwszej dawce mocy bol, mdłości bez wymiotów i biegunka, po drugiej dawce tylko biegunka, q po trzeciej biegunka i skąpe krwawienie, które ustąpiło po 24 godzinach. Dzisiaj (piątek 14.06.2019) znowu wystąpiło skąpe krwawienie i pojawił sie ostry bol brzucha. Czy ktoś jest w stanie mi podpisać czy wszystko przebiegło pomyślnie i czy ktoś miał podobna sytuacje? Licze na szybka odpowiedz. Weronika


Hej ja mialam podobnie. Wzielam normalnie 3 dawki i nic. Tylko troche zawroty ktore ustapily jakos 30 min po wzieciu tabletki i biegunka. Tak do wieczora juz sie balam ze poprostu nie wyszlo i ze bd musiala postarzac probe. W nocy jakos o 1 godzinie dostalam takiego bolu ze sie zwijalam do 3 godziny. Nigdy w zyciu nie przezylam takiego bolu. Ale krew zadna tylko lekkie plamienie. Na drugi dzien juz pare kropelek krwi ale nic wiecej. Udalam sie do ginekologa ktory zrobil usg i powiedzial ze mu przykro ale ciaza zaczela sie ronic i mam sie spodziewac krwawienia do 4 dni. Na drugi dzien juz krew leciala jak z kranu. Wiec zadzialalo z opoznieniem troche. Tabletki przyjmowalam w czwartek rano dzis mamy wtorek i juz tylko lekkie krwawienie. Bylam na poczatku 6 tygodnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam Arthrotec dopochwo w 10tyg co prawda bol brzucha troche był i mialam takie jakby dreszczce ale wszystko sie udało zgodnie z planem a bol nie byl jakis silny to chyba zalezy od kobiety. Mi sie udało z Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta osoba mi pomogła za pierwszym razem uczciwie , szybko i profesjonalnie.
Wysyłka dyskretna ze sprawdzeniem zawartości była i kontakt do samego zakończenia czyli oczyszczania całkowitego.
oto numer 575550093
pozdrawiam Paulina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię arthrotec. Proszę o pewne namiary. Bardzo dziękuję z góry za odpowiedz. Najlepiej okolice Konina lub Łodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Kupie pilnie arthrotec
Proszę tylko pewne źródła. Najlepiej okolice Konina lub Łodzi 

Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc
Aga1234@autograf.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orgilanie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania? Zadzwoń lub wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży
: w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś chce tabletki 98% skuteczne to proszę pisać. Mam od whw.
madziaaak1992@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po aborcji tabletkami od women help women. Jeśli ktoś chce od nich zamówić to nie ma się co zastanawiać. 
Ja przyjęłam tylko 4 Tabletki misoprostolu i wszystko się udało. Trochę boleśnie ale przynajmniej z pozytywnym skutkiem.
Mogę odstąpić jedna tabletki mifepristone i te 4 misoprostolu które mi zostały. Proszę pisać w razie czego.
JustynaJon@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie 8 tabletek w normalnej cenie, ktoś coś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ale przechodzą jakieś kontrole. Boje się bo naczytałam się jak np paczkę z ciasteczkami rozbroili żeby sprawdzić co tam jest


Zamów tabletki na wow. Ja otrzymałam paczkę po 6 dniach bez problemu. W tym samym czasie zamówiłam z women on help. Zatrzymali ja na kontroli celnej. Musiałabym zapłacić 70 zl opłaty celnej i paczka dotarła y do mnie, ale dałam spokój bo miałam już zestaw z wow.  Arthroteciem próbowałam dwa razy. Owszem krwawilam, ale zarodek nadal pozostał w macicy. Nie ma co ryzykować zdrowiem. Pewny jest tylko zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po aborcji tabletkami od women help women. Jeśli ktoś chce od nich zamówić to nie ma się co zastanawiać. 
> Ja przyjęłam tylko 4 Tabletki misoprostolu i wszystko się udało. Trochę boleśnie ale przynajmniej z pozytywnym skutkiem.
> Mogę odstąpić jedna tabletki mifepristone i te 4 misoprostolu które mi zostały. Proszę pisać w razie czego.
> JustynaJon@poczta.fm


 Hahha, ORGINALNY zestaw posiada 1 tabletke mifepristone i 2 tabletki miso po 200, więc jak mogły ci zostać 4 oszuście???!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, wczoraj od godz.18 w odstępach 4 godzinnych przyjęłam 3 dawk po 4 tabletki. Po pierwszej bol, biegunka, freszcze. Po drugiej to samo i doszło krwawienie. Bol brzucha był bardzo silny. Musiałam wejsc do ciepłej wody w wannie. I w trakcie kąpieli razem ze skrzepami wydaliłam galaretę wielkosci połowy dłoni. Krwawienie trwalo cala noc. Dzis ok 8 wydaliłam jak to ktos okreslił " wątróbkę" czyli pewnie zarodek. Teraz krwawię, ale delikatnie zwykła krwią. W poniedziałek pojde na usg, ale jak myslicie , udało się? To był 8tc.


Prawdopodobnie tak, ale idź na usg. Ja poszłam po 6 dniach od aborcji. Powiedziałam, że dostałam bardzo obfite spóźnione miesiączki.  Przebadaj się bo popadniesz w paranoje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krwawisz nadal? Jeśli tak to zapewne się udało


Pewnie tak, ale na Boga, dziewczyny róbcie usg!!! Tylko badanie zapewni Wam spokój psychiczny i zdrowie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tabletka tzw Ru486 nigdy nie wystepuje pojedynczo tylko zawsze w zestawie zapakowana w orginalne blistro wiec prosze nie oszukiwac ludzi


Oczywiście że występuje pojedynczo! Ja dostałam blister z jedną tabletka mifepristone z wow, więc mam pewność, że była oryginalna. Miso były oddzielnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam zwracam sie z pytaniem czy ktoś może miał podobne objawy do moich. We wtorek 11.06.2019 zazylam 3 dawki po 4 tabletki leku Art*** pod język. Po pierwszej dawce mocy bol, mdłości bez wymiotów i biegunka, po drugiej dawce tylko biegunka, q po trzeciej biegunka i skąpe krwawienie, które ustąpiło po 24 godzinach. Dzisiaj (piątek 14.06.2019) znowu wystąpiło skąpe krwawienie i pojawił sie ostry bol brzucha. Czy ktoś jest w stanie mi podpisać czy wszystko przebiegło pomyślnie i czy ktoś miał podobna sytuacje? Licze na szybka odpowiedz. Weronika


Tak, ja miałam takie same objawy. U ginekologa na usg okazało się, że mimo krwawienia, zarodek żyje i ma się dobrze. Zamówiłam zestaw na wow I on mi pomogl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam﻿ sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego ﻿wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek﻿﻿﻿ zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu. Cen﻿a za﻿﻿12﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿sz﻿t﻿

Kontakt Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


A można zdjęcie RU486?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw od women help women z instrukcją, dowodem zapłaty, korespondencja od nich itp.
Kontakt madziaaak1992@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdjecia RU486 nie zamiesci bo taka tabletka w polsce jest nie osiagalna i nigdy nie wystepuje jako oddzelna tabletka tylko jest pakowana w orginalne blistro w raz z innymi 8 tabletkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo  Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam zestaw od women help women z instrukcją, dowodem zapłaty, korespondencja od nich itp.
> Kontakt madziaaak1992@interia.pl


Tabletki są aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam niedawno kupiony Arthrotec, całe opakowanie.  
Ja zrezygnowałam, nie chce go trzymać. Odsprzedam żeby odzyskać chodź część pieniędzy.  E-mail ann.kornalska@wp.pl 

Odsprzedam jak najszybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania? Wejdź na darmowy chat w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam﻿ sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego ﻿wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek﻿﻿﻿ zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu. Cen﻿a za﻿﻿12﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿sz﻿t﻿

Kontakt Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt/250zł z wysyłką za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt 574 120 113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny pomóżcie. 
Jestem w 4 tygodniu. Mam tabletki arthotec forte. Mam pytania:
- czy sam arthrotec pomoze ? 
- czy dawkowanie 4 x pod jezyk 3x dziennie jest bezpieczne? Czy grozi niewiadomo jakim krwotokiem/?
- czy sa dziewczyny ktore stosowało sam arthrotec i wszysko przebiegło pomyślnie? 
Od razu napiszę, że nie szukam odp- po co , na co , glupia itd. Mam ponad 30 lat. 2 dzieci. Zdarzyła się wpadka w tzw dni niepłodne :/ w ogóle nie wiem jak to możliwe. Potrzebuję pomocy a bardzo się boje komplikacji. Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Moni1989

Wzięłam łącznie 32 tabletki, kurację robiłam dwukrotnie. Dziś beta wyższa niż wczoraj. 31 lipca zabieg na Słowacji. Na leki wyszłam ponad tysiąc złotych, bo oprócz dwóch kuracji arthroteckiem zamówiłam jeszcze zestawy poronne jeden z zestawporonny.pl i drugi z whw. ZESTAWPORONNY.PL TO OSZUŚCI!!!!!!!!! NIE WYSŁALI TOWARU ZA 580ZL! Z Wow zamówienie z 11 lipca nadal nie nadeszło.

----------


## Moni1989

Z Whw czyli women help women. Polecam natomiast dziewczyny z abrocyjnego dream teamu! Wsparły mnie i powiedziały co robić jeśli arthro nie działa.

----------


## Moni1989

Zestaw z zestawporonny.pl jednak dziś doszedł i jest oryginalny. Ostatnia próba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw z zestawporonny.pl jednak dziś doszedł i jest oryginalny. Ostatnia próba


Moni i zadziałał? Jaki dostałaś zestaw? 1 + ile?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zestaw z zestawporonny.pl jednak dziś doszedł i jest oryginalny. Ostatnia próba


Cześć!
Jak się czujesz? Co słychać?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie. 
> Jestem w 4 tygodniu. Mam tabletki arthotec forte. Mam pytania:
> - czy sam arthrotec pomoze ? 
> - czy dawkowanie 4 x pod jezyk 3x dziennie jest bezpieczne? Czy grozi niewiadomo jakim krwotokiem/?
> - czy sa dziewczyny ktore stosowało sam arthrotec i wszysko przebiegło pomyślnie? 
> Od razu napiszę, że nie szukam odp- po co , na co , glupia itd. Mam ponad 30 lat. 2 dzieci. Zdarzyła się wpadka w tzw dni niepłodne :/ w ogóle nie wiem jak to możliwe. Potrzebuję pomocy a bardzo się boje komplikacji. Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.


Cześć!
Jesteś może?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja brałam Arthrotec w 7 tygodniu i wszystko sie udało. Lek zadzialał w 100% i w ten sam dzien doszło do wydalenia zaodka. Dzis jeszcze mam lekkie plemienie ale czuje sie szczcesliwa ze wszystko poszlo po mojej mysli. Stosowałam sam Artkrotec doustnie , genialny lek polecam !!! Julka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowania leku artrotek 20szt. Odsprzedam możliwy odbior osobisty lub wyślę  zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pomóżcie. 
> Jestem w 4 tygodniu. Mam tabletki arthotec forte. Mam pytania:
> - czy sam arthrotec pomoze ? 
> - czy dawkowanie 4 x pod jezyk 3x dziennie jest bezpieczne? Czy grozi niewiadomo jakim krwotokiem/?
> - czy sa dziewczyny ktore stosowało sam arthrotec i wszysko przebiegło pomyślnie? 
> Od razu napiszę, że nie szukam odp- po co , na co , glupia itd. Mam ponad 30 lat. 2 dzieci. Zdarzyła się wpadka w tzw dni niepłodne :/ w ogóle nie wiem jak to możliwe. Potrzebuję pomocy a bardzo się boje komplikacji. Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.


Potrzebujesz pomocy? Chcesz pogadać? Zadzwoń 586915915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wzięłam łącznie 32 tabletki, kurację robiłam dwukrotnie. Dziś beta wyższa niż wczoraj. 31 lipca zabieg na Słowacji. Na leki wyszłam ponad tysiąc złotych, bo oprócz dwóch kuracji arthroteckiem zamówiłam jeszcze zestawy poronne jeden z zestawporonny.pl i drugi z whw. ZESTAWPORONNY.PL TO OSZUŚCI!!!!!!!!! NIE WYSŁALI TOWARU ZA 580ZL! Z Wow zamówienie z 11 lipca nadal nie nadeszło.


Jeżeli Ci się nie udało, to znaczy, że Twoje dziecko jest bardzo silne i chce żyć....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma Arthrotec bo probowałam zalatwic go u lekarza ale moja pani doktor wiedziala doskonale do czego słuzy ten lek i absolutnie powiedziala ze mi go nie wypisze wiec najadłam sie tylko wstydu. Wiec jak ktos ma to chetnie odkupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam﻿ sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego ﻿wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek﻿﻿﻿ zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu. Cen﻿a za﻿﻿12﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿sz﻿t﻿

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam﻿ sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego ﻿wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek﻿﻿﻿ zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu. Cen﻿a za﻿﻿12﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿sz﻿t﻿
250zl całe opakowanie 300zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach i okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki arthrotec  oddam je za 200 zł . Ruda Śląska  , odbiór osobisty albo wysyłka . psycholl2247@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam﻿ sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego ﻿wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek﻿﻿﻿ zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu. Cen﻿a za﻿﻿12﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿sz﻿t﻿
250zl całe opakowanie 300zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach i okolice
Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki od women help women. Całe kompletne. madziaaak1992@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak obiecałam po udanym zabiegu oficjalnie podziękować tak też robię.
> Straciłam nadzieje ale dostałam numer do pani 575 550 093 i  wszystko się udało 
> dobry kontakt dzwoniłam często bo się bałam i zawsze odbierała
> wysłała mi za pobraniem bo tak chciałam i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
> polecam jeszcze raz 
> jak dziewczyny macie jakieś pytania to piszcie powiem jak to było w moim przypadku
> w wolnej chwili odpisze


Ja od tej Pani zamówiłam i właśnie biorę 2 dawkę 
Napisze efekt koncowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam﻿﻿﻿﻿ posiadam arthrotec  12 tabletek 250zl 20 tab.cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice ﻿
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e  p l

----------


## Moni1989

Tabletki z zestawporonny.pl to mife+8miso z Indii. Dopiero one wywołały u mnie poronienie. Bez bólu, skurczy, dziś skończyłam krwawic. Minęły 2 tyg. W czwartek idę do ginekologa. Zestaw z WHW odebrałam dziś. Chętnie to sprzedam za 400zl. Te tabletki z whw są niemieckie. Różnią się od tych z zestawporonny.pl

----------


## Moni1989

Miałam napisać wyżej, że różnią się tylko opakowaniem. Zestaw jest taki sam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam Arthrotec dopochwo w 10tyg co prawda bol brzucha troche był i mialam takie jakby dreszczce ale wszystko sie udało zgodnie z planem a bol nie byl jakis silny to chyba zalezy od kobiety. Mi sie udało z Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow foliowych to typowe oszustwo !!!
3) Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam﻿﻿ sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego ﻿wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek﻿﻿﻿ zawierających 200﻿ mcg mizoprostolu. Cen﻿a za﻿﻿12﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿sz﻿t 250zl lub 300zl 20szt odbiór osobisty w Katowicach i okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?

Zadzwoń lub skontaktuj się z nami na darmowym chacie.
Więcej informacji na : w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam﻿﻿ posiadam arthrotec  12 tabletek 250zl 20 tab.cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl﻿﻿﻿
Zdjęcie mogę wysłać na meila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780


Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
  Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915  915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: w w w  k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e  p l
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 9tygodni.com zestawporonny.com sprowadzali z indii srodki nielegalne zostali zatrzymani .proszę wejscc na strone policja.pl i wpisac handlowali srodkami poronnymi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam zmiana ceny ﻿﻿ posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 200zl 20 tab.cena 250zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl﻿﻿﻿
Zdjęcie mogę wysłać na meila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara


Pani Dagmaro dziekuje pani za pomoc i polecam tym ktorzy sa w trudnej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam  ﻿﻿ posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 200zl 20 tab.cena 250zl ostatnie opakowania po takiej cenie odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice 
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl﻿﻿﻿
Zdjęcie mogę wysłać na meila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie leku arthrotec chetnie odsprzedam.Odbior osobisty na podkarpaciu
Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze﻿ ﻿polecam olaf.mis@opoczta.pl Pomogła i nie oszukała, wszystko przebiegło szybko i bezproblemowo. ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani Dagmaro dziekuje pani za pomoc i polecam tym ktorzy sa w trudnej sytuacji.


Może Justyna ? Mi z tego numeru nie pomogły
Nic się nie dzialo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie pilnie arthrotec. Moze ktos ma sprawdzonego sprzedawce i dal by namiar?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam olaf.mis@opoczta.pl bardzo pomocna kobieta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec do 150 zł . Ewentualnie na sztuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec do 150 zł . Ewentualnie na sztuki.


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie pilnie arthrotec. Moze ktos ma sprawdzonego sprzedawce i dal by namiar?


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAŻAJCIE!!! NA TEN NUMER 575 550 093 DZIŚ MIAŁ WIZYTĘ POLICI  ZAPYTANIEM CZY KUPOWAŁAM I PRZEKEWLAM MA KONTO TEJ OSÓBY PIENIĄDZE ZA TABLETKI !  Mam nadzieję że nie będę ponosić żadnych konsekwencji z tego powodu  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam﻿﻿﻿﻿ posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 250zl 20 tab.cena 300zl odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice ﻿
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
Zdjęcia mogę wysłać na meila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz znaleźć dobre rozwiązanie?

w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek. Cena 180 zł. Komtakt martyna.kowalczyk12@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt.  martyna.krawczyk12@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec. 20 sztuk. Kontakt :  becia23155@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pilnie tabletek ze sprawdzonego zródła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiada ktoś tabletki Arthrotec? I chce sprzedać bez uprzedniej wpłaty? 
Proszę i szybką odpowiedz mam mało czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje pilnie tabletek ze sprawdzonego zródła.


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiada ktoś tabletki Arthrotec? I chce sprzedać bez uprzedniej wpłaty? 
> Proszę i szybką odpowiedz mam mało czasu


Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi również nie pomogły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpowiedź nie na tym forum.Przepraszam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikogo juz na tym forum nie ma? Potrzebuje tabletek pomóżcie nikt sie nie odzywa proszę jeśłi któś ma o odpowiedz












pt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%

Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach 



12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby ktoś się zastanawiał, a jestem w trudnej sytuacji z dziewczyna to, polecam napisać tutaj: Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl - naprawdę szczerze polecam za podejście i uczciwość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie prawda osoba pod mailem Olaf chce pieniądze z góry na innych stronach również nie ogłasza, gdyby ta Pani była uczciwa wysłała by tabletki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Konkurencjo proszę mnie nie oczerniać bo ja mam odbiór tylko osobisty i  każdy kto odebrał osobiście może potwierdzić że nie jestem oszusta!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem konkurencją, tylko osobą która sama potrzebowała tabletek.
U Pani jednak z wysyłką był problem... póki co zamówiłam od kogoś innego czekam na przesyłkę. 
Jak tylko dostanę i bedą ok dam znac i polece uczciwą osobę. Bo oszustów tutaj troszkę jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk. Tabletki z apteki ,zapakowane w listku i oryginalnym opakowaniu z długą datą ważności, skuteczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. W raz z tabletkami dokładna instrukcja ich stosowania. Preferowany odbiór osobisty na terenie Zabrza lub okolic różniesz możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartością Zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl
12szt 250 zł całe opakowane 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam przeprosić i sprosować  co napisałam wyzej o Pani z maielem Olaf. To nie jest żadna oszustka można jej zaufac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

He he myśli pani że teraz ktoś mi zaufa hm dziękuję bardzo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Ratownik medyczny

Pomogę w sytuacji niechcianej przypadkowej ciąży mam doświadczenie medyczne  jesteś w trudnej sytuacji finansowej oraz życiowej dogadamy się 100/ dyskrecji mam dostęp do tabletek   specjalistycznych  tylko Dolnośląskie kontakt osobisty  damian.kowalik@vip.interia.pl odpisuje o różnych porach dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestawy z Ru486 ze sprawdzeniem zawartości płatne dopiero po zweryfikowaniu zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu przyszły do mnie tabletki od women help women.
Mi się nie przydały. Zainteresowanane proszę pisać monika.darul@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie stosujcie arthrotec forte  bo on ma tylko więcej składu nie potrzebnego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk. Tabletki z apteki ,zapakowane w listku i oryginalnym opakowaniu z długą datą ważności, skuteczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. W raz z tabletkami dokładna instrukcja ich stosowania. Preferowany odbiór osobisty na terenie Zabrza lub okolic różniesz możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartością Zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl
12szt 250 zł całe opakowane 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety zastanówcie się 1000razy.Też korzystałam z tej strony kilka lat temu.Syndrom postaborcyjny,poczytajcie,wtedy o tym nie wiedziałam a dziś potwierdzam swoim świadectwem,że jest.                 Też jak Wy nie widziałam innego rozwiązania,człowiek wtedy myśli inaczej,pod wpływem emocji.Ja która zawsze byłam przeciwna aborcji i eutanazji w sytuacji ekstremalnej strach wziął górę.Po zażyciu tabletek cieszyłam się że już po wszystkim,zapomniałam,życie się toczyło a tu nagle wróciło..wróciło po 4 latach jak bumerang..przyszło teraz..depresja,szloch,wyrzuty sumienia,jestem wrakiem człowieka.Śpię i śpię żeby tylko nie myśleć,z łóżka bym wogóle nie wychodziła,ból duszy i rozrywania z wyrzutów nie do opisania.To jest straszne,nigdy w życiu takiego żalu i smutku w sercu nie miałam,ściska Cię tak jakby ktoś wyrywał Ci wnętrzności.Wtedy mówiłam jak Wy,że nie ma innego wyjścia..dziś mówię,że choćbym miała ziemię gryźć urodzilabym i wychowała.Nie chce nikogo pouczać,ale wierzcie,że to prędzej czy póżniej wróci..że syndrom postaborcyjny to prawda a ja jestem tego przykładem.Dziś myślę jakby dzieciątko wyglądało,ile radości by było w domu,jak mocno skrzywdziłam córkę która jest jedynaczką.Proszę Was zastanówcie się,piszę bo nie życzę nikomu takiego cierpienia jaki właśnie ja przechodzę.Wszystko bym oddała żeby cofnąć czas.Wy macie jeszcze wybór.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam Arthrotec dopochwo w 10tyg co prawda bol brzucha troche był i mialam takie jakby dreszczce ale wszystko sie udało zgodnie z planem a bol nie byl jakis silny to chyba zalezy od kobiety. Mi sie udało z Arthrotec


skad zdobilas Arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Potrzebujesz kogoś kto Ciebie wysłucha.
Czekamy na Ciebie. kobietawpigulce.pl  darmowy czat, e-mail, telefon.
Skontaktuj się z nami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk. Tabletki z apteki ,zapakowane w listku i oryginalnym opakowaniu z długą datą ważności, skuteczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. W raz z tabletkami dokładna instrukcja ich stosowania. Preferowany odbiór osobisty na terenie Zabrza lub okolic różniesz możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartością Zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl
12szt 250 zł całe opakowane 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk. Tabletki z apteki ,zapakowane w listku i oryginalnym opakowaniu z długą datą ważności, skuteczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. W raz z tabletkami dokładna instrukcja ich stosowania. Preferowany odbiór osobisty na terenie Zabrza lub okolic różniesz możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartością Zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl
12szt 250 zł całe opakowane 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dzisiaj dostałam lek i się zastanawiam czy nie zostałam oszukana lek orgainlie zapakowany wiec
Myśle ze ok ale przeczytałam tu złe opinie o nr 574775418 czy ktoś z tego numeru zamawiał i stosował ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam dzisiaj dostałam lek i się zastanawiam czy nie zostałam oszukana lek orgainlie zapakowany wiec
> Myśle ze ok ale przeczytałam tu złe opinie o nr 574775418 czy ktoś z tego numeru zamawiał i stosował ?


ja zamawiałam i procz wizyty Policji nic do mnie nie dotarło wiec omijac ten numer szerokim łukiem jesli ktos nie chche miec problemow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszusta !! Wysyla witaminy z oglaszamy24 !!! Nr 576166894 !!# uwazajcie najlepiej od nikogo z tamtad nie zamawiac ja zostalam oszukana na 438 zl !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NIE POLECAM PAI JUSTYNY!!! zakupiłam kilka dni temu tabletki od pani Justyny pod numerem 502 427 780
tabletki na pierwszy rzut oka były może i orginalne ale po otwarciu tabletki była bardzo dziwne strasznie się kruszyły wygładały na bardzo stare albo źle przechowywane odradzam dziewczyny stracicie tylko 270zł.
Ja po tej sytułacji uważam że najleprzy jest odbiór osobisty i sprawdzać tabletki na miejscu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> NIE POLECAM PAI JUSTYNY!!! zakupiłam kilka dni temu tabletki od pani Justyny pod numerem 502 427 780
> tabletki na pierwszy rzut oka były może i orginalne ale po otwarciu tabletki była bardzo dziwne strasznie się kruszyły wygładały na bardzo stare albo źle przechowywane odradzam dziewczyny stracicie tylko 270zł.
> Ja po tej sytułacji uważam że najleprzy jest odbiór osobisty i sprawdzać tabletki na miejscu.


Leki ktore oferuje sa przechowywane w barzo bobrych warunkach i termin waznosci jest do 2021roku. Ty sie lepiej zainteresuj swymi witaminami ktore ludzia  wciskach w woreczkach strunowych głupia pindo. Nikt sie na te twoje witaminki nie daje nabrac i obrabiasz dupe uczciwym osoba- żałosna jestes!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za 1 razem myślałam że wszystko idzie dobrze cała noc plamienie i skrzepy a nagle brązowa krew i później czysto. Okazało się że po raz kolejny muszę wydać pieniądze i znowu to samo... wszystko tak jak powinno po wszystkich dawkach, krew, skrzepy i znowu plamienie ustalo;/ ma ktoś jakis pomysł co dalej ? Albo pewne źródło? Chce zamówić od kogoś innego..póki co 600zl w plecy, już nie wiem co robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podaj maila wyśle Ci namiary wiem jak to jest gdy potrzebujesz a nie wiadomo z nad zamówić sama tak miałam ale już mam ten problem z glowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Za 1 razem myślałam że wszystko idzie dobrze cała noc plamienie i skrzepy a nagle brązowa krew i później czysto. Okazało się że po raz kolejny muszę wydać pieniądze i znowu to samo... wszystko tak jak powinno po wszystkich dawkach, krew, skrzepy i znowu plamienie ustalo;/ ma ktoś jakis pomysł co dalej ? Albo pewne źródło? Chce zamówić od kogoś innego..póki co 600zl w plecy, już nie wiem co robic


 A kiedy brałaś? Czasami to trwa długo nawet 3 tygonie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A kiedy brałaś? Czasami to trwa długo nawet 3 tygonie


Poprzednio jakoś 2 tyg temu, myslalam ze sie uda a nagle po silnym plamieniu ze skrzepami nad ranem plamienie calkowicie ustalo.Nową dziś, po 3 dawce plamienie zamiast się utrzymać to zaczęło być coraz słabsze. W tym momencie nie plamie już wcale. W tym momencie jestem w kropce. Finansowo już też mnie to przerosło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawki biorę do samego końca tak jak powinnam więc nie wiem jak mogła 2 krotnie się taka sytuacja powtórzyć. A czas mnie niestety goni,a ogłoszenia niepewne i z kwotami takimi a nie innymi ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawki biorę do samego końca tak jak powinnam więc nie wiem jak mogła 2 krotnie się taka sytuacja powtórzyć. A czas mnie niestety goni,a ogłoszenia niepewne i z kwotami takimi a nie innymi ;/


 powinnaś się uspokoic  i poczekaj skąd wiesz że się nie udało a tabletki miały rdzeń w środku bo jeśli tak to były ok ja musiałam czekać 3 tyg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> powinnaś się uspokoic  i poczekaj skąd wiesz że się nie udało a tabletki miały rdzeń w środku bo jeśli tak to były ok ja musiałam czekać 3 tyg


Tabletki były w porządku za 1 tak i za 2 razem. Dziwię się po prostu że jest kilka h wszystko tak jak powinno a później na usg się okazuje że tam jest nic nie ruszone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestawy od women help women z instrukcją, asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 20 tab. ostanie opakowanie cena 300zl oraz 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie daj sie oszukac
JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow foliowych to typowe oszustwo !!!
3) Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk. Tabletki z apteki ,zapakowane w listku i oryginalnym opakowaniu z długą datą ważności, skuteczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. W raz z tabletkami dokładna instrukcja ich stosowania. Preferowany odbiór osobisty na terenie Zabrza lub okolic różniesz możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartością Zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl
12szt 250 zł całe opakowane 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie i chętnie odsprzedam Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowaany

Witam jestem w 1miesiacu czy same tabletki misoprostol mi pomogą usunąć ciaze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. 
Dziewczyny znacie jakomś pewną stronę gdzie zakupie orginalne i skuteczne tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania?

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z women help women 1+8tabletek boruc11   @  gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejest

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek.
Sandrak95@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Natychmiastowa wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą .
Leki oryginalne.
Płatne dopiero po dyskretnym rozpakowaniu i sprawdzeniu co jest w środku.
Wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Po odebraniu leków pozostajemy w kontakcie aby doprowadzić kuracje skutecznie do końca.
ZESTAWY 12 plus 1 do 12 tygodnia ciąży oraz powyżej 12 tygodnia dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod pacjenta.
Więcej informacji udzielę podczas kontaktu telefonicznego 575 550 093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty katowice oraz okolice
olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje tabletki od whw to proszę pisać. Do mnie przyszły ale są już niepotrzebne. 
Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## strowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w .kobietawpigulce.pl/user_upload/wojna-hormonow.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po kuracji, ciągle krwawie żywą krwią, wylatuje ze mnie tak jakby wątróbka. Samopoczucie fizycznie mam bardzo dobre, wczoraj na początku dreszcze i skurcze ale po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawic i nagle wszystko minęło. 8 Tc, myślicie że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam arthrotec 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po kuracji, ciągle krwawie żywą krwią, wylatuje ze mnie tak jakby wątróbka. Samopoczucie fizycznie mam bardzo dobre, wczoraj na początku dreszcze i skurcze ale po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawic i nagle wszystko minęło. 8 Tc, myślicie że się udało?


Jeśli w związku z tym trudnym doświadczeniem będziesz chciała porozmawiać - zapraszam na forum dla kobiet wpo a

aborcji: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

Może będzie taki moment, że będziesz miała porzebę porozmawiać...
Telefon Zaufania : 586915915
Pozdrawiam ciepło,
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk. Tabletki z apteki ,zapakowane w listku i oryginalnym opakowaniu z długą datą ważnośc. Preferowany odbiór osobisty na terenie Katowic lub Zabrza oraz okolic różniesz możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartością annapomoc24@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisz na maila pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo justyna 502 427 780


aktualne !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw 98% skuteczności.
1 tabletka Mifepristone i 8 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Szczegóły itp na meilu. monikadarul@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Potrzebujesz informacji?

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla kobiet w nieplanowanej ciąży: 

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk. Tabletki z apteki ,zapakowane w listku i oryginalnym opakowaniu z długą datą ważnośc. Preferowany odbiór osobisty na terenie Katowic lub Zabrza oraz okolic różniesz możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartością annapomoc24@wp.pl


Aktualne odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotek tylko odbiór osobisty Śląsk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam posiadam arthrotec 12 sztuk za 250zł odbior osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem zykfrydniemiecki@wp.pl


Ogłoszenie aktualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Potrzebujesz informacji?

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla kobiet w nieplanowanej ciąży:

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoś tu jeszcze jest na forum. Czy 5 tc to nie za wcześnie na arthrotek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

We wtorek doszły do mnie tabletki od organizacji women help women- misoprostol mifepristone. Z racji że ponad 2 tyg to trwało kupiłam na  miejscu także ten mogę odstąpić. Cały kompletny. Zainteresowanej wyśle zdjęcie z datą aktualna dla pewności. 
dagmara.szulc@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam tabletki arthrotec 12 sztuk. Tabletki z apteki ,zapakowane w listku i oryginalnym opakowaniu z długą datą ważnośc. Preferowany odbiór osobisty na terenie Katowic lub Zabrza oraz okolic różniesz możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartością
Pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, zajmuję się profesjonalnie tematem aborcji od kilku lat. Doradzam co kupić i jak zażywać . Posiadam oryginalne produkty farmaceutyczne z długą datą ważnośći.

Ceny z kosztem wysyłki (tylko i wyłącznie pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości) 

Arthrotec: 210zł daje 70% skuteczności, powoduje odruchy wymiotne podczas stosowania, powoduje mocne i nieprzyjemne pieczenie w jamie ustnej, trzeba pilnować kiedy wypluć rdzeń z Diclofancu, bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo końca kuracji w szpitalu.



Cytotec: 250zł  daje 70% skuteczności, nie powoduje odruchów wymiotnych podczas stosowania, nie powoduje mocnego  i nieprzyjemnego pieczenia w jamie ustnej, cały się rozpuszcza. Jest dużo mniejszy i lżejszy od Arthrotecku. bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo końca kuracji w szpitalu.


Arthrotec + Ru486: 380zł ponad 99% skuteczności , Ru przygotowuje płód do wydalenia poprzez odcięcie dopływu progesteronu który dla płodu jest potrzebny do życia jak człowiekowi tlen. Odkleja płód od ścianek macicy, i tak obumarły i przygotowany czeka na wydalenie przez Cytotec lub Arthrotec


Cytotec + Ru486: 400zł ponad 99% skuteczności 

kontakt: tab.por@protonmail.ch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kuracja samym Misoprostolem nie skutkuje w 3 na 10 kuracji. Może się skończyć Ok, ale może się skonczyć szpitalem i dodatkową traumą. Wiem o tym bo rozmawiam z podopiecznymi. W szpitalu przydzielą psychologa, od niego i lekarzy padną pytania które powodują ogromny stres.  Może nic nie wyjśc bo same skurzcze bez odcięcia hormonu nic nie dadzą. Kuracja jest bardziej męcząca i dłuższa niż w przypadku zażycia Ru486.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ktoś ma na pozbyciu Arthrotec chociaż te 12 tabletek??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Dyskrecja
Natychmiastowa wysyłka 
Skuteczność do 12 tygodnia
Płatność u kuriera po otwarciu przesyłki
Cena zestawu podstawowego to 300 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ma ktoś na sprzedaż arthrotec??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam
Przyszło na drugi dzień 
oczywiście warunkiem było sprawdzenie przed opłatą
wszystko sie zgadzało 
bardzo mi pomogła 
była przy mnie w kontakcie telefonicznym podczas stosowania leków
byłam w 10 tygodniu 
za wszystko z przesyłką zapłaciłam 345zl
polecam polecam polecam
dziękuję Pani oby więcej takich otwartych i uczciwych ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, jesteś w ciąży i myślisz o aborcji.
Skontaktuj się z nami w w w.kobietawpigulce.pl
Darmowy czat, telefon 58 6915915, e-mail
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek bo tyle jest potrzeba do skutecznego zabiegu 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem
pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś uczciwy jest w stanie mi pomóc? Sprzedać tabletki lub receptę? Niedawno padłam ofiarą oszustwa i proszę o szczera pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś uczciwy jest w stanie mi pomóc? Sprzedać tabletki lub receptę? Niedawno padłam ofiarą oszustwa i proszę o szczera pomoc.


Zadzwoń mi tu pomogła też byłam w takiej sytuacji jak ty . Ona wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 574 775 418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na temat tej osoby też są złe opinie.  Tutaj trydno komus zaufać tyle negatywnych opinii o większości sprzedających.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem  po kuracji, ciągle krwawie żywą krwią, wylatuje ze mnie tak jakby wątróbka. Samopoczucie fizycznie mam bardzo dobre, wczoraj na początku dreszcze i skurcze ale po 2 dawce zaczęłam krwawic i nagle wszystko minęło. 8 Tc, myślicie że się udało?
Od kogo kupiłaś tabletki? Trudno tu komuś zaufać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol marki pfizer
Cena 12 tab 450 zł
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt e-mail
Asnagchena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy Pani pod numerem 519686509 można zaufać ??? Tyle samo złych co dobrych opini na jej temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jesteś pojebany jak mój brat co pali zielsko i inne  różne narkotyki.

----------


## rysiek301

można tak publicznie wszystko prawie ze szczegółami mówić. Bez żadnych konsekwencji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara


Aktualne te tabletki jeszczce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> można tak publicznie wszystko prawie ze szczegółami mówić. Bez żadnych konsekwencji?


 Już odpowiadam:



> Ale jesteś pojebany jak mój brat co pali zielsko i inne  różne narkotyki.


youtube.com/watch?v=U47h-XWJ0Rw
To tego "Ryśka" miałem na myśli, dawne czasy... - jeczcze jedno z jego środowiska: 
*Drżące Trąby - Shivering Trunks (original commentary) Natalia Brożyńska* - nie bajka to, życzeniowa?

Przy tym:
"Pożegnanie Jesieni" - Witkacego, gdzie pojawia się moja *Hella Berc* (tak mi się podpisywała w pierwszych mailach)
"Idiota" - Dostojewskiego
"Psychoza" - Alfreda Hitschkocka
no i ten "Mechanik 2004" - umoralniający

Coś za dużo zbiegów okoliczności. No i moja trenerka, Marlena (HellaBerc, Tarantulla-ale to młodszy z braci Blochów hodował), 
ona na Instagramie ubrała choinkę i pisze po Żydowsku (hebru modern), że jest mało religijna, ale mimo to ubrała choinkę wypije butelkę czerwonego wina, nie linkuję tego, bo mnie Google drugi raz nie wpuszcza, nie znajduje tej wersji strony, mniejsza z tym. Czyli wabi kogoś odpowiedniego do realizacji swoich *planów kulturowych*.

...Czy ja nie mówię o sobie wszystkiego tutaj - no raczej byłyby to dla mnie jeszcze większe problemy. Wiesz - czasem gorzej jest komuś powiedzieć o sobie na priv niż publicznie. Np. lekarzom, którzy są po prostu urzędnikami, durny.

Czy można bez konsekwencji - o, kolejne nagranie z Grzegorzem Romanem:
_→ Grzegorz Roman odpowiada... na pytania po wykładzie pt. "Jak powstało chrześcijaństwo?"1 954 wyświetleń•Premiera 21 godzin temu
Racjonalista.tv
14 tys. subskrybentów_
W zasadzie gada to samo, co linkowałem poprzednio - że rozkminił Nowy Testament i uważa, że to oszustwo, które miało umożliwić rządzenie poprzez poprzerabianie różnych faktów z historii walki Żydów o niezależność od Rzymu i mitów/wierzeń innych podbitych przez Rzym ludów, ale tak żeby te poszczególne rządzone grupy etniczne  się w tym nie połapały, ale żeby to się odwoływało do przekazywanego im wcześniej przez ich przywódców dziedzictwa i pamięci, żeby brzmiało znajomo i dla Zelotów, i wyznawców Mitry i Żydów i później Słowian i kogo tylko jeszcze - taki *projekt kulturalny -* 
- szkoda, że nie mogę pokazać co moja Marlena Mastykarz wykombinowała na święta Bożego Narodzenia - widać tylko to zdjęcie choinki z prezentami instagram.com/marlenamastykarz/, no ni jak nie potrafię odnaleźć wersji, żeby zalinkować to w takiej formie jak wcześniej znalazłem, gdzie jest ten tekst po hebrajsku.
- Czemu nie idziesz na wigilię bezdomnych na rynek, czy gdzie tam w Gdańsku mają, jak Ci się nudzi na swoim poziomie (ja też nie idę, bałbym się).

A w ogóle to historię i kulturę, przecież się w gronie specjalistów ciągle przerabia, żeby pokazać nowe trendy, a też niektóre tylko dla elit - YouTube: Przetrwalniki Dźwiękowe – Łódzkie Wieczory Muzyki Swobodnie Improwizowanej
Ale bardziej patriotycznie, z pochwałą dziedzictwa, to będzie to:
*→ Lubieniecki/Rupniewski - A czemużeś nie przyjechał
72 просмотра•10 мая 2019 г.*
Prawda, że ciekawe - znajomo brzmi i każdy to rozpoznaje, nawet fajne - takie krejzi ;]
I nawet na ruskim Jupiterze grane.

Ale tego, żebym cherlawy, chudy, pokrzywiony, parszywy z wyglądu, dziewczyny w życiu nie miał, nie wiedział co to znaczy i z chałupy nie wyłaził, żeby mi się odechciało i więcej przez myśl nie przeszło - to oni właśnie pilnują.
Starzejący się, słaby, chory - i żadnej o mnie tak samo przez myśl też, ale to przecież ewolucja, geny - religia genów, racjonalistyczna.
Z racjonalistów jeszcze Tomasz Witkowski od inteligencji Makiavelicznej no i Vetulani-Kraków, też selekcjonerzy.

Mówię - toż patrzcie Panie, jakie z nich chłopy, to znaczy - mężczyźni -  na schwał ! ; )

Sirdalud już działa, i Biofenac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw 12 tabletek Arthrotec cena 250 zł odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy pozostało mi 8 tabletek arthortec forte . Może komuś brakuje do pełnego zabiegu kilku sztuk a mi nie będą już potrzebne. Cena 120 zł.

----------


## rysiek301

jeśli nie chcecie dziecka to się zabezpieczajcie, a nie potem szukacie tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiał ktoś tabletki z Woman Help Woman? Czekam za przesyłką, ale boję się, że przyjdą za późno albo nie dojdą wcale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli nie chcecie dziecka to się zabezpieczajcie, a nie potem szukacie tabletek


A co mądrego jaj zabezpieczenia zawiodą???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeśli nie chcecie dziecka to się zabezpieczajcie, a nie potem szukacie tabletek


A co mądrego poradzisz tym co zabezpieczenia zawiodły???

----------


## Magdadddd

Dziewczyny nie zamawiajcie tych tabletek z podejrzanych źródeł, ja dzisiaj (po 3 latach) dostałam wezwanie na policję jako świadek, pewnie zatrzymali tego handlarza, który tym handlował. Zamawiajcie tylko z women help women, tabletki kosztują 300 coś złotych, ale źródło jest legalne i w 100% pewne. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gwarantuję:
 24-godzinną dostawę
 100% skuteczność
 100% bezpieczeństwo
100% anonimowość
 100% oryginalność

Sprawdzenie zawartości
Oryginalne leki 
Pomoc telefoniczna w czasie kuracji


Wysyłka również zagranicę 

kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gwarantuję:
>  24-godzinną dostawę
>  100% skuteczność
>  100% bezpieczeństwo
> 100% anonimowość
>  100% oryginalność
> 
> Sprawdzenie zawartości
> Oryginalne leki 
> ...


Łał? skąd takie rewelacyjne wieści ze ciążę można usunąć w 18 tyg??? To już bardzo duże dziecko.  Ma 15 cm dlugosci ma nogi i ręce. To mały człowiek.  Lecz się a nie piszesz takie głupoty.

----------


## rysiek301

ja bym się bał tak publicznie mówić otwarcie o takich rzeczach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nigdy nie byłeś w takiej sytuacji to się nie wypowiadaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiał ktoś tabletki z Woman Help Woman? Czekam za przesyłką, ale boję się, że przyjdą za późno albo nie dojdą wcale.


Ja zamawiałam, na tabletki czekałam ok 10 dni.

----------


## Malina8

Czy ktoras z Was moze wypowiedziec sie na temat skutecznosci tabletek ze strony 9tygodni.pl oraz girlinneed, czy tabletka RU jest prawdziwa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zostało mi 12 tabletek Arthrotec za 150 zł. Odbiór osobisty Piekary Śląskie i okolice. 
kwiatkosia85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży? Masz wybór pamiętaj. Odbiór osobisty w Katowicach
mamwybor1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, zostało mi całe opakowanie 20 tabletek, sprzedam za 250 zł plus wysyłka, wysyłka możliwa pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, tabletki oryginalne z polskiej apteki, zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kontakt przez meil
izulinka7@wp.pl

----------


## Arthrotec forte

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte 150zl 12 tabletek tel 784944579

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ufajcie osoosobie pomagaanna@wp.pl niby chce pomóc ale kontaktu z nią nie ma i tabletek nie wysyła. Nie można z nią dogadać się. Strata czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam proszę mnie nie oczerniac ponieważ nie pobieram żadnych pieniędzy żeby mi nie szło zaufać wysyłki robię za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości a mój brak kontaktu został spowodowany sprawami rodzinymi zapraszamy do kontaktu

Pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny posiadam arthrotec i z przyjemnością pomogę pisać w razie pytań n a mamwybor1@o2.pl wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości oraz odbiór osobisty w Katowicach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd tabletki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem konkurencją, tylko osobą która sama potrzebowała tabletek.
> U Pani jednak z wysyłką był problem... póki co zamówiłam od kogoś innego czekam na przesyłkę. 
> Jak tylko dostanę i bedą ok dam znac i polece uczciwą osobę. Bo oszustów tutaj troszkę jest.


Zadziałały tabletki? Jakie i skąd?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja od tej Pani zamówiłam i właśnie biorę 2 dawkę 
> Napisze efekt koncowy


Czy ta pani odpowiada na SMS czy tylko telefon?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny doradzcie mi, bo chyba juz zaczynam wariowac. Zaczęłam krwawic 24.01. ( to byl 6 tydz licząc od poczatku ostatniej miesiączki), okolo 30.01 przestaly boleć mnie piersi.  Krwawienie utrzymywalo sie do 09.02. (Bylo bardzo obfite 1 dnia, następnie troche slabsze niz normalny okres, byly widoczne skrzepy). Pierwszy test wykonalam 20.01 byly widoczne 2 kreski bardzo mocne, kolejny test wykonany 10.02 - też 2 kreski, ale 1 byla juz o wiele slabsza. 12.02. Wizyta u gin, stwierdzil ze nie widzi ciąży, jednak jakos dziwnie się czuję, boli mnie glowa, czasami jakby było mi slabo. Myslicie,ze gin mogl sie pomyslic, lub nie zauwazyc? Czy moze to juz z nerwów i przewrażliwienia?Dodam,ze jest bardzo dobrym lekarzem, z doświadczeniem. Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to lek ktory sama stosowałem niedawno i ktory mi bardzo pomogł. Zostało mi jedno opakowanie ktore chetnie odsprzedam potrzebujacej kobiecie za cene 300zl plus koszt wysylki. Lek jest bezpieczny , orginalny i skuteczny. Płatnosc przy odbiorze. Kontakt 514280097. Magda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny doradzcie mi, bo chyba juz zaczynam wariowac. Zaczęłam krwawic 24.01. ( to byl 6 tydz licząc od poczatku ostatniej miesiączki), okolo 30.01 przestaly boleć mnie piersi.  Krwawienie utrzymywalo sie do 09.02. (Bylo bardzo obfite 1 dnia, następnie troche slabsze niz normalny okres, byly widoczne skrzepy). Pierwszy test wykonalam 20.01 byly widoczne 2 kreski bardzo mocne, kolejny test wykonany 10.02 - też 2 kreski, ale 1 byla juz o wiele slabsza. 12.02. Wizyta u gin, stwierdzil ze nie widzi ciąży, jednak jakos dziwnie się czuję, boli mnie glowa, czasami jakby było mi slabo. Myslicie,ze gin mogl sie pomyslic, lub nie zauwazyc? Czy moze to juz z nerwów i przewrażliwienia?Dodam,ze jest bardzo dobrym lekarzem, z doświadczeniem. Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi.


Witaj, skontaktuj się z nami poprzez chat, mailem, telefonicznie, jak wolisz > kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Jesteś w trakcie lub po aborcj? Zadzwoń lub napisz.
w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za namiary


Witam. Moge prosic o kontak jesli Pani zakupila te tab od tej pani. Na e-mail monika_89_20@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy pozostało mi 8 tabletek arthortec forte . Może komuś brakuje do pełnego zabiegu kilku sztuk a mi nie będą już potrzebne. Cena 120 zł.


 Mozna prosic o kontakt od kogo byly zakupione tab.? Moj e-mail monika_89_20@o2.pl proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie dziś do mnie przyszły tabletki od whw ale już się nie przydają. Może ktoś potrzebuje? Jest to zestaw 1+8 
Proszę pisać tutaj aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl

----------


## Netporadnia

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl  Mamy dla Ciebie czas na bezpłatnym czacie, pod numerem telefonu
58 6915 915 lub napisz do nas e-maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec całe opakowanie 350zl wysyłka z sprawdzeniem zawartości Aniaa20201@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. 
 Sprzedam  pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek -  159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022. 
Paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości około 20 zł  
kontakt  tel sms 729685547
proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam ostanie opakowanie arthrotec całe opakowanie 350zl wysyłka z sprawdzeniem zawartości Aniaa20201@wp.pl

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje kompletnego zestawy poronnego prosze pisac anna.szulc090@onet.pl

<a href="https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/fe0a2a25a658a8f7" target="_blank"><img src="https://images90.fotosik.pl/325/fe0a2a25a658a8f7med.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec całe opakowanie 300zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz wybór pamiętaj! Zestaw arthrotec 12 tabletek 250zl mamwybor1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości mamwybor1@o2.pl

----------


## Screwer

> Zadzwoń mi tu pomogła też byłam w takiej sytuacji jak ty . Ona wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 574 775 418


Potwierdzam. Skuteczność 100%, szybka wysyłka z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości. Bezproblemowa pomoc telefoniczna i pełny instruktaż odnośnie stosowania. Po rozmowach z tą osobą jestem bardziej niż pewny, że to ktoś zawodowo związany z medycyną. Operuje terminologią czysto lekarską, wypowiada się językiem specyficznym dla lekarzy. Mieliśmy pewne wątpliwości patrząc na jedną, nieoznakowaną kapsułkę ale poprosiłem o wyjaśnienie co to, sprawdziłem w internetach i faktycznie to było to. Dziś jest już 3h po zabiegu, kobieta czuje się dobrze, wszystko poszło wg planu. Polecam tą Panią!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potwierdzam. Skuteczność 100%, szybka wysyłka z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości. Bezproblemowa pomoc telefoniczna i pełny instruktaż odnośnie stosowania. Po rozmowach z tą osobą jestem bardziej niż pewny, że to ktoś zawodowo związany z medycyną. Operuje terminologią czysto lekarską, wypowiada się językiem specyficznym dla lekarzy. Mieliśmy pewne wątpliwości patrząc na jedną, nieoznakowaną kapsułkę ale poprosiłem o wyjaśnienie co to, sprawdziłem w internetach i faktycznie to było to. Dziś jest już 3h po zabiegu, kobieta czuje się dobrze, wszystko poszło wg planu. Polecam tą Panią!



Sugerując sie Panska opinia tez zamówilam przed chwila. Czekam z niecierpliwością do poniedziałku.
Już 2 razy się nacięłam na oszustów dostałam 2 razy jakieś pewnie witaminy luzem. Głupiabyłam bo zamówiłam bez sprawdzenia zawartości.

Dam znac w poniedzialek lub wtorek jak u mnie sytuacja.
Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena 450 kontakt 
501602784

----------


## screwer

> Sugerując sie Panska opinia tez zamówilam przed chwila. Czekam z niecierpliwością do poniedziałku.
> Już 2 razy się nacięłam na oszustów dostałam 2 razy jakieś pewnie witaminy luzem. Głupiabyłam bo zamówiłam bez sprawdzenia zawartości.
> 
> Dam znac w poniedzialek lub wtorek jak u mnie sytuacja.
> Dziękuje i pozdrawiam


Będzie dobrze. Moja kochana dziś już bezproblemowo poszła do pracy, jest jeszcze troszkę czerwono ale ogólnie wszystko w najlepszym porządku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cytotec cena 200 zł tej 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Będzie dobrze. Moja kochana dziś już bezproblemowo poszła do pracy, jest jeszcze troszkę czerwono ale ogólnie wszystko w najlepszym porządku.




Witam  tak jak wspomniałam że jak dostanę paczkę to dam znac czy przyszło to co powinno  . Jestem mile zaskoczona  wiem że to chore z mojej strony ale tak się okropnie denerwowałam że dzwoniłam chyba ze 4 razy wczoraj do tej kobiety i pytałam czy aby na pewno to jest  to co ma być kobieta za każdym razem odbierała i z anielska cierpliwościa tłumaczyła mi co i jak . Rano był kurier i rzeczywiście mogłam sobie przy nim paczkę otworzyć zapytał czy zawartośc zgodna dał mi do podpisania jakąs kartkę wszystko sie zgadzało tab...  w blistrach jestem po pierwszej połknęłam o 9 puki co czuje się normalnie bez żadnych dolegliwości tylko podbrzusze mnie delikatnie rwie tak jak na okres zobaczymy co będzie dalej dzisiaj no i jutro po tych 12 co mam je przyjąć . dam znać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam  tak jak wspomniałam że jak dostanę paczkę to dam znac czy przyszło to co powinno  . Jestem mile zaskoczona  wiem że to chore z mojej strony ale tak się okropnie denerwowałam że dzwoniłam chyba ze 4 razy wczoraj do tej kobiety i pytałam czy aby na pewno to jest  to co ma być kobieta za każdym razem odbierała i z anielska cierpliwościa tłumaczyła mi co i jak . Rano był kurier i rzeczywiście mogłam sobie przy nim paczkę otworzyć zapytał czy zawartośc zgodna dał mi do podpisania jakąs kartkę wszystko sie zgadzało tab...  w blistrach jestem po pierwszej połknęłam o 9 puki co czuje się normalnie bez żadnych dolegliwości tylko podbrzusze mnie delikatnie rwie tak jak na okres zobaczymy co będzie dalej dzisiaj no i jutro po tych 12 co mam je przyjąć . dam znać


dziś jestem już po pierwszej dawce art i już plamię za godzinę kolejne 4 szt jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena 450 
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Screwer

> dziś jestem już po pierwszej dawce art i już plamię za godzinę kolejne 4 szt jestem dobrej myśli


Napisz jak się skończyło? Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisz jak się skończyło? Trzymam kciuki.


poszło udało sie nic nie pisałam bo dzisiaj miałam rano wizytę u lekarza byłam na usg lekarka stwierdziła poronienie z przyczyn naturalnych w bardzo wczesnym stadium udałam ze jestem w szoku i o ciazy nie miałam pojęcia . bardzo polecam naprawdę  uczciwa osoba która ma bardzo dużą wiedzę i jest uczciwa  574 775 418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Leki kupiłam osobiście w aptece na receptę, zostało mi jedno opakowanie i już jest mi nie potrzebne.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 140zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.Zdjecia na maila
Pozdrawiam Kinga
kinga.buczek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poszło udało sie nic nie pisałam bo dzisiaj miałam rano wizytę u lekarza byłam na usg lekarka stwierdziła poronienie z przyczyn naturalnych w bardzo wczesnym stadium udałam ze jestem w szoku i o ciazy nie miałam pojęcia . bardzo polecam naprawdę  uczciwa osoba która ma bardzo dużą wiedzę i jest uczciwa  574 775 418


Heja ja też korzystałam z pomocy pani którą polecacie dostałam paczkę w piątek 13 hhe ale wszystko ok dzisiaj jestem juz z jednym problemem mniej . I to co moge powiedzieć  to to że dzisiaj dzwoniłam do pani od leków i jakoś tak z rozmowy wyszło o antykoncepcji ja jestem młoda mam 21 lat i nie mam z kim o tym zwyczajnie porozmawiać ale dzisiaj dowiedziałam się wielu rzeczy o których nie miałam zielonego pojęcia . Dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec całe opakowanie 350zl wysyłka z sprawdzeniem zawartości mamwybor1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, prawdopodobnie zostałam oszukana. W jednym z wcześniejszych wpisów w tym wątku znalazłam Panią, która podała mi adres email innej pani od której nabyła tabletki, zestaw z WHW. No więc napisałam do niej z prośbą o zdjęcia. Na zdjęciach tabletki były w blistrach, oryginalne. Paczkomatem wysłała mi tabletki, które są luzem w dwóch małych folijkach. Na zdjęciach misoprostol miał prostokątny kształt, a te które otrzymałam są małe, okrągłe. Czy ktoś może mi pomóc i powiedzieć czy to są oryginalne tabletki? Ewentualnie proszę o pomoc w postaci maila/numeru do osób zaufanych, które sprzedają oryginalny zestaw tabletek. Jestem po 12 tc. Nie mogę umieścić tutaj zdjęć, proszę o kontakt: dona.ze@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, prawdopodobnie zostałam oszukana. W jednym z wcześniejszych wpisów w tym wątku znalazłam Panią, która podała mi adres email innej pani od której nabyła tabletki, zestaw z WHW. No więc napisałam do niej z prośbą o zdjęcia. Na zdjęciach tabletki były w blistrach, oryginalne. Paczkomatem wysłała mi tabletki, które są luzem w dwóch małych folijkach. Na zdjęciach misoprostol miał prostokątny kształt, a te które otrzymałam są małe, okrągłe. Czy ktoś może mi pomóc i powiedzieć czy to są oryginalne tabletki? Ewentualnie proszę o pomoc w postaci maila/numeru do osób zaufanych, które sprzedają oryginalny zestaw tabletek. Jestem po 12 tc. Nie mogę umieścić tutaj zdjęć, proszę o kontakt: dona.ze@o2.pl


ja byłam w 13 tygodniu i 3 razy był,am oszukana pani która mi pomogła to bardzo rozsądna kobieta zadzwoń porozmawiaj to jej nr 574 775 418 paczka była za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości tabletki dostałam w blistrach jestem juz po i wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena 450
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie  Arthrotec  forte czyli 20 tabletek. Leki kupiłam osobiście w aptece na receptę, zostało mi jedno opakowanie i już jest mi nie potrzebne.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 140zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.Zdjecia na maila
Pozdrawiam Kinga
kinga.buczek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podejrzewasz, że jesteś w ciąży?
Masz pytania?
Czekamy na Ciebie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby ktoś się zastanawiał, a jestem w trudnej sytuacji z dziewczyna to, polecam napisać tutaj: Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl - naprawdę szczerze polecam za podejście i uczciwość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja byłam w 13 tygodniu i 3 razy był,am oszukana pani która mi pomogła to bardzo rozsądna kobieta zadzwoń porozmawiaj to jej nr 574 775 418 paczka była za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości tabletki dostałam w blistrach jestem juz po i wszystko ok


Chciałam tylko powiedzieć dziękuje za kontakt dostałam i czuje że będzie dobrze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam ostatnie opakowanie arthotec 20 szt 350zl możliwość wysyłka mamwybor1@o2.pl

----------


## screwer

Potwierdzam profesjonalizm i skuteczność tego co oferuje Pani posługująca się numerem tel. 574 775 418 Moja Pani już 3 tydz. po zabiegu i wszystko jest w porządku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol 
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potwierdzam profesjonalizm i skuteczność tego co oferuje pani posługująca się numerem tel. 574 775 418 moja pani już 3 tydz. Po zabiegu i wszystko jest w porządku.


ja również polecam bardzo uczciwa i kompetentna osoba według mnie jest to jakiś lekarz polecam z całego serca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec więcej pod Pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam kilka pytań
W jakim tygodniu ciąży warto zażyć artrotec? 
Jak dokładnie zażywać? 
dziękuję za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje drogie jestem dokladnie 2tyg i 3dni od zapłodnienia.Od ostatniej miesiączki minęły już 4tygodnie. Doradźcie czy już mogę zacząć pierwsze dawki artrotec czy przeczekać do 6tygodnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuje zakupić zestaw mifepristone i misoorostol z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki przy odbiorze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupie 4 tabletki arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny zostało mi 8 tabletek . Oddam za 50zl. Opakowanie. Oryginalne. Na mnie zadziałały i już mi nie będą potrzebne


kupie, poproszę o kontakt olcyia5@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthotec 350zl wysyłka z sprawdzeniem zawartości olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś.? 
Kochane jestem dwa dni po kuracji arth dawka pod język 4tablx3h, bóle po trzeciej dawce kilka godz i nad ranem śluz delikatny z krwią i to na tyle, ciąża licząc od ost okresu 33dni(4tyg i 5dni), od zapl 23 dni (3tyg i 2dni). Kiedy zrobić nast kurację, już czy odczekać? Czuje się dobrze, zero bólu, jedynie biegunka..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzięłam w 38 dniu ciąży też Arthro 4x3h i nic. Z piątku na sobotę pojawiło się krwawienie, w sobotę się już skończyło. Dzisiaj nie ma nic. Zamówiłam jeszcze raz ale tym razem 20 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja wzięłam w 38 dniu ciąży też Arthro 4x3h i nic. Z piątku na sobotę pojawiło się krwawienie, w sobotę się już skończyło. Dzisiaj nie ma nic. Zamówiłam jeszcze raz ale tym razem 20 tabletek.



Być może za szybko zaczęłyśmy kurację, 
Ja odczekam 5dni od pierwszej kuracji i też zaczynam drugą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno im szybciej tym lepiej. Boje się, że mi w ogóle się nie uda  :Frown:   tabletki mi przyjdą środa - czwartek i będę próbować drugi raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno im szybciej tym lepiej. Boje się, że mi w ogóle się nie uda   tabletki mi przyjdą środa - czwartek i będę próbować drugi raz.


Ja planuje na srodę, ogólnie miałaś jakieś krwawienie? Ja tak minimalnie w śluzie widziałam, a tak to nic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczęłam brać od 12 potem 15 i 18. W tym czasie standardowo biegunka, dreszcze ale brak wymiotów. Z piątku na sobotę dostałam krwawienie. O 4 rano obudził mnie ból jajnika ale nic ze mnie nie poleciało. W ciągu dnia krwawienie ustało. Nie ma nic do teraz. Żadnych bóli również. A u Ciebie jak to wyglądało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zaczęłam brać od 12 potem 15 i 18. W tym czasie standardowo biegunka, dreszcze ale brak wymiotów. Z piątku na sobotę dostałam krwawienie. O 4 rano obudził mnie ból jajnika ale nic ze mnie nie poleciało. W ciągu dnia krwawienie ustało. Nie ma nic do teraz. Żadnych bóli również. A u Ciebie jak to wyglądało?



Ja zazywalam o 19, 22, 1 po ost dawce zaczęłam się więcej ruszać ogarniałam dom, potem ciepła kąpiel, nie czułam się jakoś mega źle, ale odczuwałam ból menstruacyjny był na tyle delikatny,że poszłam normalnie spać, rano przy sikaniu leciał mi dosyć gesty, ale minimalnie śluz z krwią, zero bólu, w ciągu dnia miałam biegunke i widziałam na wkładce plamki krwi i to było tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A byłaś u lekarza? Czy tylko test?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak test, ale jestem pewna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zazywalam o 19, 22, 1 po ost dawce zaczęłam się więcej ruszać ogarniałam dom, potem ciepła kąpiel, nie czułam się jakoś mega źle, ale odczuwałam ból menstruacyjny był na tyle delikatny,że poszłam normalnie spać, rano przy sikaniu leciał mi dosyć gesty, ale minimalnie śluz z krwią, zero bólu, w ciągu dnia miałam biegunke i widziałam na wkładce plamki krwi i to było tyle.


u mnie dziewczyny to samo, krwawienie po drugiej dawcę, i cała nać, pózniej nic, delikatne plamienia, noł piersi nie minął, zrobiłam betę i rosnie,
moze to dlatego ze miałam okropna biegunie, albo za wcześnie,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie dziewczyny to samo, krwawienie po drugiej dawcę, i cała nać, pózniej nic, delikatne plamienia, noł piersi nie minął, zrobiłam betę i rosnie,
> moze to dlatego ze miałam okropna biegunie, albo za wcześnie,


Pierwszy raz robiłaś? drugi raz próbujesz?
Ja oprócz braku miesiączki nie mam żadnych objawów ciąży. Robiłam dwa testy-dwa pozytywne. Dzisiaj wypada 5 tydz 6 dz. Zastanawiam się czy iść do lekarza? :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwszy raz robiłaś? drugi raz próbujesz?
> Ja oprócz braku miesiączki nie mam żadnych objawów ciąży. Robiłam dwa testy-dwa pozytywne. Dzisiaj wypada 5 tydz 6 dz. Zastanawiam się czy iść do lekarza? :/


No tak, jeżeli po po pierwszych trzech dawkach nie poszło to od 3-5dni trzeba powtórzyć znów, wydaje mi się, że też powinnaś ponownie to zrobić.. Z lekarzem póki co może się wstrzymaj bo jeżeli nie krwawiłas to cię to po prostu nie ruszyło tak jak mnie. Nie rób testów bo to i tak może wykazać nawet po 3tyg po, że nadal jesteś, najlepiej zrobić bete, ja póki co czekam do środy robię nast kurację i potem juz działam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak, jeżeli po po pierwszych trzech dawkach nie poszło to od 3-5dni trzeba powtórzyć znów, wydaje mi się, że też powinnaś ponownie to zrobić.. Z lekarzem póki co może się wstrzymaj bo jeżeli nie krwawiłas to cię to po prostu nie ruszyło tak jak mnie. Nie rób testów bo to i tak może wykazać nawet po 3tyg po, że nadal jesteś, najlepiej zrobić bete, ja póki co czekam do środy robię nast kurację i potem juz działam


Mnie interesują Twoje ostatnie słowa "robię nast kurację i potem już działam" A co jeszcze innego można zrobić? Ja zamówiłam zestaw z WHW ale obecnie nie wiem kiedy przyjdzie  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ma któraś z was namiary na kogoś sprawdzonego? Proszę...zostałam oszukana i potrzebuje pilnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie interesują Twoje ostatnie słowa "robię nast kurację i potem już działam" A co jeszcze innego można zrobić? Ja zamówiłam zestaw z WHW ale obecnie nie wiem kiedy przyjdzie


Działam w sensie żeby to zeszło ze mnie trzeba się też  trochę więcej poruszac, myślałam o jakims np, myciu okien haha, na tą chwilę mam etap leniuchowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Działam w sensie żeby to zeszło ze mnie trzeba się też  trochę więcej poruszac, myślałam o jakims np, myciu okien haha, na tą chwilę mam etap leniuchowania


Czy możemy w jakiś sposób na priv porozmawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy możemy w jakiś sposób na priv porozmawiać?


Mogę na insta, podaj nick napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę na insta, podaj nick napisze


laurakolorowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ma któraś z was namiary na kogoś sprawdzonego? Proszę...zostałam oszukana i potrzebuje pilnie.


Kiedyś brałam od kogoś tu tabletki, za 1x zostałam oszukana, za 2 odbierałam osobiście,niestety nie mam namiarów już, ndziewczyny zadzwońcie, albo ktoś bliski niech zadzwoni do lekarza i załatwcie sobie receptę, te tabl 50zl kosztują w aptece a tu niektórzy sprzedają 250 za 12szt zdzierstwo.

----------


## marlenalaura

> Podobno im szybciej tym lepiej. Boje się, że mi w ogóle się nie uda   tabletki mi przyjdą środa - czwartek i będę próbować drugi raz.



mozna wiedziec skad zamawiane ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pierwszy raz robiłaś? drugi raz próbujesz?
> Ja oprócz braku miesiączki nie mam żadnych objawów ciąży. Robiłam dwa testy-dwa pozytywne. Dzisiaj wypada 5 tydz 6 dz. Zastanawiam się czy iść do lekarza? :/


tez robiłam w tym czasie, teraz juz jest koło 7-8, zamówiłam kolejna kuracja, mozesz zrobic betę, testy są bardzo czule i nie dadzą prawdziwego wyniku na ta chwile

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoś posiada tabletki na sprzedaż, wysyłka do UK pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości kontakt Pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz tabletek pisz.
anna.szulc91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12szt Art 250zl.
Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka, jeśli jesteś chętna podaj namiary odezwę się

----------


## Niezarejestrowana

Pilnie potrzebuję zestaw lub sam arth/cyt. Wysyłka pocztą polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Proszę o kontakt: dyysiawu@o2.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, zamawiał ktoś od pomagaanna@wp.pl? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam wszelkie zestawy poronne . Bezpieczne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20. Leki oryginalne Cytotec/Arthrotec Ru486/Methrotexate. Wszystko wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.Jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie . Leki które posiadam służą do stosowania doustnego oraz do dopochwowego. Jeśli zostaną zastosowane wg moich wskazań pomogą na 100%. Podczas stosowania oferuje kontakt telefoniczny aby w tych trudnych chwilach pokierować co trzeba robić.
Jeśli szukasz profesjonalnej pomocy i masz dość oszustw zadzwoń do mnie 791 302 084

----------


## kinia98

Czytając te wszystkie pochlebne komentarze o tej pani postanowiłam u niej zamówić. Mam nadzieję że mi pomoże. Też zostałam oszukana. To jest 11 tydzień

----------


## kinia98

Chodzi mi o panią z nr 574775418.
Pisałam  komentarz  pod czyimś  postem
Nie wiem dlaczego go nie widać tylko jest tutaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam posiadam wszelkie zestawy poronne . Bezpieczne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20. Leki oryginalne Cytotec/Arthrotec Ru486/Methrotexate. Wszystko wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.Jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie . Leki które posiadam służą do stosowania doustnego oraz do dopochwowego. Jeśli zostaną zastosowane wg moich wskazań pomogą na 100%. Podczas stosowania oferuje kontakt telefoniczny aby w tych trudnych chwilach pokierować co trzeba robić.
> Jeśli szukasz profesjonalnej pomocy i masz dość oszustw zadzwoń do mnie 791 302 084


Proszę pokazać zdjęcia na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam posiadam wszelkie zestawy poronne . Bezpieczne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20. Leki oryginalne Cytotec/Arthrotec Ru486/Methrotexate. Wszystko wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.Jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie . Leki które posiadam służą do stosowania doustnego oraz do dopochwowego. Jeśli zostaną zastosowane wg moich wskazań pomogą na 100%. Podczas stosowania oferuje kontakt telefoniczny aby w tych trudnych chwilach pokierować co trzeba robić.
> Jeśli szukasz profesjonalnej pomocy i masz dość oszustw zadzwoń do mnie 791 302 084


ten sam oszust jest pokazany w temacie: "Uwaga tu znajduje się aktualizowana lista oszustów"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12szt Art 250zl.
Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka, jeśli jesteś chętna podaj namiary odezwę się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec ostatnie w cena 250zl Pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, robiłam 3 x kurację, byłam dziś u gina sprawdzić czy nadal jestem w ciąży, okazało się, że pęcherzyk nadal jest i też coś znajduje się obok.. Macica zamknięta, jutro robię bete za tydz też i czeka mnie następna wizyta, krwawilam po pierwszych kuracjach delikatnie, można to nazwać raczej palmieniem, po trzeciej kuracji dosyć spore 'wątróbki' przez noc, na tym się skończyło. Któraś z was też tak miała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzień dobry, potrzebuję zestawu tabletek z dostawą do punktu dpd. Niestety nie mam teraz możliwości dojazdu po nie osobiście. Nie jestem osobą zamożną nie mogę sobie pozwolić na oszustwo. Bardzo proszę o informacje o sprawdzonym dostawcy. Z góry dziękuję i proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja dopiero za trzecim razem znalazłam pewne źródlo, a był to już 13 tydzień ale na szczęscie się udało, lekarz uznał, że jest ok, gdyby któraś z was potrzebowała rady, lub informacji pomogę w miarę możliwości


proszę podaj ok kogo miałaś zestaw. iwonaxxx@adresik.net
Bardzo potrzebuję pomocy a nie chce zostac oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dzień dobry, potrzebuję zestawu tabletek z dostawą do punktu dpd. Niestety nie mam teraz możliwości dojazdu po nie osobiście. Nie jestem osobą zamożną nie mogę sobie pozwolić na oszustwo. Bardzo proszę o informacje o sprawdzonym dostawcy. Z góry dziękuję i proszę o pomoc.


iwonaxxx@adresik.net - tutaj do mnie piszce błagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z czystym sumieniem polecam pomagaanna@wp.pl przesyłka w 100 % orginalna i przede wszystkim stały kontakt i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, zamawiał ktoś od pomagaanna@wp.pl? Pozdrawiam


Ja i szczerze polecam. Jest to pewna osoba

----------


## Magdalena11

Magdammiernik@onet.pl proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,
różne rodzaje zestawów tj Arthrotec/Cytotec/Misoprostol/Ru 486/Methotrexate
Najwyższa skuteczność.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Dyskrecja , wieloletnie doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologii poronnej.
Zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam 12 tab.art.forte, nie są mi już potrzebne. Proszę pisać ktos229@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,
> różne rodzaje zestawów tj Arthrotec/Cytotec/Misoprostol/Ru 486/Methotrexate
> Najwyższa skuteczność.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
> Dyskrecja , wieloletnie doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologii poronnej.
> Zapraszam do kontaktu.


A gdzie zdjęcia Cytotecku, Ru486 oszuście????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie zdjęcia Cytotecku, Ru486 oszuście????



Te opinie od nieuczciwej konkurencji ktora boi sie tych zdjec bo wysyla witaminy albo jabłka.
Paczka jest ze sprawdzeniem i każdy przed zapłatą sobie może sprawdzić i pooglądać czy lek jest zgodny z opisem.
Jeśli się zgadza to płaci jeśli nie to paczka wraca do mnie bez żadnych opłat.
Lek jest w oryginalnych opisanych blistrach.
Zdjęcie jest poglądowe dotyczące jednego z zestawów.

Najwyraźniej konkurencje trafia szlag ze ludzie nie dają sie już wam oszukiwać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, sprzedam 12 tabl arthrotec 250zl
Podaj namiary na siebie, odezwę sie.

----------


## Ja31

Chetnie odkupie tab arthrotec w miare mozliwej cenie i platnosc przy odbiorze poniewaz zostalam juz oszkuna nr tel 530038045

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś zażywał arthotec ? jesli tak to jak dopochwowo czy doustnie? w jakich odstępach itd? kupiłam ten lek i nie wiem jak go uzyć, żeby pomogło skutecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doustnie 4tabl co trzy godziny, pod język wsadz a potem trzymaj pół h i wypluj rdzenie najlepiej,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chetnie odkupie tab arthrotec w miare mozliwej cenie i platnosc przy odbiorze poniewaz zostalam juz oszkuna nr tel 530038045


Wysyłka do Polski czy za zagranice?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doustnie 4tabl co trzy godziny, pod język wsadz a potem trzymaj pół h i wypluj rdzenie najlepiej,


a czy dopochwowo jest bardziej skuteczne? Chodzi mi o to, że chcę to zażyć tak, żeby pomogło najskuteczniej mam ich 12

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doustnie 4tabl co trzy godziny, pod język wsadz a potem trzymaj pół h i wypluj rdzenie najlepiej,


chciałabym wiedzieć jak osoby, które to stosowały zażyły ten lek i pomógł. Nie chcę ich po prostu zmarnować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zazywalam w 4tyg i dopiero poszło w 6tyg po czterech kuracjach, dlatego polecam to zrobić po 6tym tygodniu i najlepiej przygotować się i kupić przynajmniej na dwie kurację tabletek, żeby nie było tak że zrobisz jedna kurację, a nie pójdzie.. Bo ja tak też miałam, niektóre kobietki po trzech dawkach poraniaja, a niektóre potrzebują zażyć tego wiecej, w moim przypadku zjadłam 48 tabletek, byłam zrobić bete spada, na usg jest ok, oczyszczam się naturalnie, dostałam antybiotyk trzydniowy i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dopochwowo nie polecam, lepiej pod język i przeczekać 30minut, skuteczniej na pewno i bezpieczniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zazywalam w 4tyg i dopiero poszło w 6tyg po czterech kuracjach, dlatego polecam to zrobić po 6tym tygodniu i najlepiej przygotować się i kupić przynajmniej na dwie kurację tabletek, żeby nie było tak że zrobisz jedna kurację, a nie pójdzie.. Bo ja tak też miałam, niektóre kobietki po trzech dawkach poraniaja, a niektóre potrzebują zażyć tego wiecej, w moim przypadku zjadłam 48 tabletek, byłam zrobić bete spada, na usg jest ok, oczyszczam się naturalnie, dostałam antybiotyk trzydniowy i tyle.


ale to ciagiem Pani stsowała te 48 tab aż zadziałało czy jakieś przerwy pomiędzy dawkami? i skad Pani zdobyła tyle tabletek? sa jakies szanse ze normalnie w aptece to dostanę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobitki, nie dajcie się oszukać!!!
Nie róbcie najpierw przelewów!
Pamiętajcie, że oryginalna tabletke RU maja Women Help Women, wszyscy Ci którzy sprzedają arthrotec lub cytotec z tą właśnie RU to jest oszustwo.. Dolaczaja jakąś zwykła tabletke przeciwbólowa, a wy za to płacicie kupę kasy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dopochwowo nie polecam, lepiej pod język i przeczekać 30minut, skuteczniej na pewno i bezpieczniej


pod jezyk 4 tabletki i czekać 30 minut wypluc to co zostało czy nie? i po trzech godzinach tak samo i dwa razy to powtórzyc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogólnie kurację każdą ponawiałam po 3dniach ostatnia po 5ciu, ale ja nie miaalam ani krwawienia, ani plamienia, zero skurczy, więc napewno musi minąć ten 6tydz, wtedy to pójdzie od razu, a ja zaczęłam zbyt szybko pomimo tego że każdy mówil im szybciej tym lepiej, a wcale nie.. Ja zamawiałam przez internet od razu trzy paczki, bo jeżeli zaczynasz to trzeba to skończyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogólnie mój arthrotec miał w środku biały rdzeń więc ja nie przepolawialam ich na pół (bo też szybciej się rozpuszczają) wsadziłam 4tabl pod język już po 15 min czułam ostry smak wyciągałam te właśnie twarte tableteczki czyli rdzenie i wyrzuciłam, a resztę trzymałam pod językiem kolejne 15min, po pół h połknęłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak i później po trzech godzinach tak jak opisałam wyżej i znów po trzech to samo, jedna pełna kuracja to 12tabletek. Musisz mieć takiego lekarza który wypisze receptę, bo w aptece są prawie każdej te tabletki, teraz jest koronawirus więc łatwiej dostać receptę bo przez telefon. Trzeba popróbować, mi się nie udało i zamawiałam przez internet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ogólnie kurację każdą ponawiałam po 3dniach ostatnia po 5ciu, ale ja nie miaalam ani krwawienia, ani plamienia, zero skurczy, więc napewno musi minąć ten 6tydz, wtedy to pójdzie od razu, a ja zaczęłam zbyt szybko pomimo tego że każdy mówil im szybciej tym lepiej, a wcale nie.. Ja zamawiałam przez internet od razu trzy paczki, bo jeżeli zaczynasz to trzeba to skończyć


a mogę wiedzieć od kogo kupiłas arthrotec, tzn gdzie iwonaxxx@adresik.net napisz mi tutaj proszę będę wdzięczna i czy szybko doszły te leki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawiałam u laski na insta niestety ona usunęła profil, myślałam, że to jakaś oszustka, ale wysłała normalnie tabletki w opakowaniu nie mam kontaktu z nią od tego jak wysłała mi paczkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi zostało 12 tabl jak któraś chce to proszę o namiary odezwę się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi zostało 12 tabl jak któraś chce to proszę o namiary odezwę się


iwonaxxx@adresik.net napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak i później po trzech godzinach tak jak opisałam wyżej i znów po trzech to samo, jedna pełna kuracja to 12tabletek. Musisz mieć takiego lekarza który wypisze receptę, bo w aptece są prawie każdej te tabletki, teraz jest koronawirus więc łatwiej dostać receptę bo przez telefon. Trzeba popróbować, mi się nie udało i zamawiałam przez internet


czyli rozumiem, że ty zastosowałaś 12 tab pierwszego dnia, potem miałaś przerwę i po trzech dniach znów zażywałaś 12 tab w tych odsępach 3godzinnych i potem po dwóch dniach znów zastosowałaś 12 tab? ale to daje 36 tab a nie 48

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytaj że zrozumieniem, robiłam 4kuracje - 48 tabletek miałam trzy paczki więc zostało 12 :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytaj że zrozumieniem, robiłam 4kuracje - 48 tabletek miałam trzy paczki więc zostało 12 :-)


rozumiem już. A czy możesz odsprzedać mi te 12 szt.? iwonaxxx@adresik.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec 12 tabletek  odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Magdalena11

Proszę o priv magdammiernik@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś jeszcze podzieli sie tym jak zażyli arthrotec i zadziałał?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś jeszcze podzieli sie tym jak zażyli arthrotec i zadziałał?


A ty w którym tygodniu? Brałaś, bierzesz, będziesz brać tabl ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ty w którym tygodniu? Brałaś, bierzesz, będziesz brać tabl ?


6 tydzien i kilka dni i nie wiem jak zastosować zeby się powiodło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 6 tydzien i kilka dni i nie wiem jak zastosować zeby się powiodło


Ile masz tabletek i jakie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile masz tabletek i jakie?


arthrotec 12 szt i taka niby ru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec 12 szt i taka niby ru


Niby czy prawdziwa RU.. To ma duże znaczenie jak prawdziwa to okej, ale jak nie to nawet jej nie zazywaj, arthrotec 4tabletki pod język co 3 godziny jak się nie uda od 3 do 5 dni kolejna kuracja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niby czy prawdziwa RU.. To ma duże znaczenie jak prawdziwa to okej, ale jak nie to nawet jej nie zazywaj, arthrotec 4tabletki pod język co 3 godziny jak się nie uda od 3 do 5 dni kolejna kuracja


arthrotec mam podpisany a to jest niestety takie wycięte, niepodpisane. 3 godziny od pierwszego zażycia, czyli jak włożę pierwszy raz o 8 to koleny raz wkładam o 11 a kolejną 14? a mam wypluwać te resztki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zobacz na necie jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki RU.. Tak dokładnie co trzy godz. Tylko w środku te twarde tableteczki tzw rdzenie wypluj, powinnaś trzymać pod językiem pol h potem polknac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zobacz na necie jak wyglądają oryginalne tabletki RU.. Tak dokładnie co trzy godz. Tylko w środku te twarde tableteczki tzw rdzenie wypluj, powinnaś trzymać pod językiem pol h potem polknac


czyli rdzen wypluc a reszte połknąć po pół h? a najlepiej pod jezyk czy miedzy policzek a dziąsło? a moze dopochwowo?  Jak jest najskuteczniej, kiedy najsilniej działają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli rdzen wypluc a reszte połknąć po pół h? a najlepiej pod jezyk czy miedzy policzek a dziąsło? a moze dopochwowo?  Jak jest najskuteczniej, kiedy najsilniej działają?


Ogólnie trzymasz tabletki pod językiem pol h, ale jak będziesz czuła osty smak to rdzeń więc go wyciągnij, a resztę dalej trzymaj pod językiem, polknij jak minie 30min.... Zrób jak chcesz pod językiem jest bezpiecznej, działanie które lepsze nie wiem, ale nie ryzykuj dopochwowo różnie bywa, będziesz potrzebowała opieki medycznej mogą zauważyć tabletki...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ogólnie trzymasz tabletki pod językiem pol h, ale jak będziesz czuła osty smak to rdzeń więc go wyciągnij, a resztę dalej trzymaj pod językiem, polknij jak minie 30min.... Zrób jak chcesz pod językiem jest bezpiecznej, działanie które lepsze nie wiem, ale nie ryzykuj dopochwowo różnie bywa, będziesz potrzebowała opieki medycznej mogą zauważyć tabletki...


dobrze rozumiem, dziękuję. Bo osoba od ktorej zamowiłam powiedziała mi ze mam włożyc dopochwowo 6 szt po 4 godzinach kolejne 4 sztuki i po dwóch godzinach przerwy włożyć ostatnie dwie. I jest to opis z jakim nigdzie się nie spotkałam. A w dniu przyjmowania mam coś robić innego, bo ja ciągle pracuje przy komputerze i nie wiem czy siedzenie nie spowolni działania czy cos?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dobrze rozumiem, dziękuję. Bo osoba od ktorej zamowiłam powiedziała mi ze mam włożyc dopochwowo 6 szt po 4 godzinach kolejne 4 sztuki i po dwóch godzinach przerwy włożyć ostatnie dwie. I jest to opis z jakim nigdzie się nie spotkałam. A w dniu przyjmowania mam coś robić innego, bo ja ciągle pracuje przy komputerze i nie wiem czy siedzenie nie spowolni działania czy cos?


Też nie słyszałam o takim przyjmowaniu...
No raczej powinnaś być bardziej aktywna, może jakieś skoki, przysiady :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też nie słyszałam o takim przyjmowaniu...
> No raczej powinnaś być bardziej aktywna, może jakieś skoki, przysiady


a takie chodzenie, porządki sobotnie wystarzą? bo skakać tyle godzin i robic przysiadów nie dam rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ten rdzeń jest jakiś niebezpieczny, jakbym go połknęła to cos się stanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a takie chodzenie, porządki sobotnie wystarzą? bo skakać tyle godzin i robic przysiadów nie dam rady.


No tak ważne, że jednak cos bedziesz robila, możliwe, że jest jeśli wszędzie piszą by go nie polykac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak ważne, że jednak cos bedziesz robila, możliwe, że jest jeśli wszędzie piszą by go nie polykac


to jeszcze mam jedno pytanie. czy te tabletki jak będę trzymać to mam je jakoś "przepłukiwać" ślina żeby stopniowo połykać to co się rozpuści?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jeszcze mam jedno pytanie. czy te tabletki jak będę trzymać to mam je jakoś "przepłukiwać" ślina żeby stopniowo połykać to co się rozpuści?


Masz ich nie polykac przez pół h je trzymać pod jezykiem, przełykać ślinę możesz w trakcie, ale tak żeby bez tabletek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz ich nie polykac przez pół h je trzymać pod jezykiem, przełykać ślinę możesz w trakcie, ale tak żeby bez tabletek


to chyba już wszystko rozumiem. W sobotę jak zacznę to pewnie wyjdzie 1000 innych pytan, ale najważniejsze wiem. 4 tabletki 30 min trzymam pod jezykiem rdzeń wyrzucam. Po trzech godzinach od włożenia w usta 1 dawki wkładam drugą znów tak samo i znów po trzeche godzinach ostatnią dawkę. Dużo się ruszam i musi być dobrze. Dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to chyba już wszystko rozumiem. W sobotę jak zacznę to pewnie wyjdzie 1000 innych pytan, ale najważniejsze wiem. 4 tabletki 30 min trzymam pod jezykiem rdzeń wyrzucam. Po trzech godzinach od włożenia w usta 1 dawki wkładam drugą znów tak samo i znów po trzeche godzinach ostatnią dawkę. Dużo się ruszam i musi być dobrze. Dziękuję


Będzie dobrze, jak nie ruszy ponownie zażyjesz  :Smile:  w końcu pomoze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł  Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna

Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthotec 12 tabletek wysyłka za pobraniem olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł  Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna
> 
> Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje


Bozee po co taka reklama! 400zl... 
W aptece za 50zl i zarobi na co drugiej bo jej nie wyślę, albo vitaminy sprzeda... Ogarnijcie die handlarki..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów zrobicie sobie krzywdzę w razie pytań służę pomocą .
Oryginalny zestaw to tabletka RU plus 12 sztuk przyjmowanych doustnie nie żadne dopochwowo które może lekarz wykryć w razie wy służę pomocą na maila karina9090@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to chyba już wszystko rozumiem. W sobotę jak zacznę to pewnie wyjdzie 1000 innych pytan, ale najważniejsze wiem. 4 tabletki 30 min trzymam pod jezykiem rdzeń wyrzucam. Po trzech godzinach od włożenia w usta 1 dawki wkładam drugą znów tak samo i znów po trzeche godzinach ostatnią dawkę. Dużo się ruszam i musi być dobrze. Dziękuję


A masz oryginalne tabletki ? Czy masz RU plus 12 cycoteku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> proszę podaj ok kogo miałaś zestaw. iwonaxxx@adresik.net
> Bardzo potrzebuję pomocy a nie chce zostac oszukana


Ja Rowzniez dołączam się do zapytania karina9090@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A masz oryginalne tabletki ? Czy masz RU plus 12 cycoteku?


ja mam Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja mam Arthrotec


Arthrotec nie wystarczy jeszcze krzywdę
Sobie zrobisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja Rowzniez dołączam się do zapytania karina9090@wp.pl


Napisz do mnie na maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

RU ma Women Help Women....
Inni sprzedają zwykle tabl przeciwbólowe, 
Artrotec zdecydowanie wystarczy trzeba dobrze dawkować i przygotować się na nie jedna kurację

----------


## Magdalena11

Magdammiernik@onet.pl witam proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy przenigdy nie kontaktuje się z osobami z tych @:
aniaosinska@interia.pl
AniaZiemiewicz@interia.pl
aleksandra.ledwon@interia.eu
nie wiem czy to są różne osoby czy jedna i ta sama, ale nalazłam w internecie najpierw tego @ AniaZiemiewicz@interia.pl rzekomo kobieta ma zestaw z women help women ale odpisuje ze mam się kontaktować z osobą spod tego adresu: aniaosinska@interia.pl i ta tutaj to jest dopiero su….. Wmawia, że może w każdej chwili wysłać zestaw, przesyła zdjęcia z datą aktualną tych tabletek, całego blistra 4+1, opowiada jak to pomogła wielu osobom a potem nagle mówi, że wyśle zestaw paczkomatem, żeby było szybciej. I wysłała, ale jakieś placebo w workach! Porażka 271 zł w kanał. Później od razu nie ma z nią kontaktu @. Przesłała jedynie instrukcję jak zażyć te jej magiczne tableteczki. Tylko nie wiem po co, skoro to nie są te, które pokazywała na zdjęciu. A zdjęcie – instrukcję przekazała z tego ostatniego @.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy przenigdy nie kontaktuje się z osobami z tych @:
> aniaosinska@interia.pl
> AniaZiemiewicz@interia.pl
> aleksandra.ledwon@interia.eu
> nie wiem czy to są różne osoby czy jedna i ta sama, ale nalazłam w internecie najpierw tego @ AniaZiemiewicz@interia.pl rzekomo kobieta ma zestaw z women help women ale odpisuje ze mam się kontaktować z osobą spod tego adresu: aniaosinska@interia.pl i ta tutaj to jest dopiero su….. Wmawia, że może w każdej chwili wysłać zestaw, przesyła zdjęcia z datą aktualną tych tabletek, całego blistra 4+1, opowiada jak to pomogła wielu osobom a potem nagle mówi, że wyśle zestaw paczkomatem, żeby było szybciej. I wysłała, ale jakieś placebo w workach! Porażka 271 zł w kanał. Później od razu nie ma z nią kontaktu @. Przesłała jedynie instrukcję jak zażyć te jej magiczne tableteczki. Tylko nie wiem po co, skoro to nie są te, które pokazywała na zdjęciu. A zdjęcie – instrukcję przekazała z tego ostatniego @.


Ohhh Bosz, ile potrzebujesz tabletek, mam 12 zostalo mi, sprzedam z checia pomogę bez żadnych oszustw. Mam 10tabletek arthrotec forte 75 i dwie 50, pomieszałam przy dawkach bilistry bo miałam 75 i 50 dlatego te dwie zostały 50tek, ale to się i tak niczym nie różni, tyle samo mają misoprostolu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy przenigdy nie kontaktuje się z osobami z tych @:
> aniaosinska@interia.pl
> AniaZiemiewicz@interia.pl
> aleksandra.ledwon@interia.eu
> nie wiem czy to są różne osoby czy jedna i ta sama, ale nalazłam w internecie najpierw tego @ AniaZiemiewicz@interia.pl rzekomo kobieta ma zestaw z women help women ale odpisuje ze mam się kontaktować z osobą spod tego adresu: aniaosinska@interia.pl i ta tutaj to jest dopiero su….. Wmawia, że może w każdej chwili wysłać zestaw, przesyła zdjęcia z datą aktualną tych tabletek, całego blistra 4+1, opowiada jak to pomogła wielu osobom a potem nagle mówi, że wyśle zestaw paczkomatem, żeby było szybciej. I wysłała, ale jakieś placebo w workach! Porażka 271 zł w kanał. Później od razu nie ma z nią kontaktu @. Przesłała jedynie instrukcję jak zażyć te jej magiczne tableteczki. Tylko nie wiem po co, skoro to nie są te, które pokazywała na zdjęciu. A zdjęcie – instrukcję przekazała z tego ostatniego @.



Ludzie nikt normalny nie wysyła zdjec to jest w razie problemów do odtworzenia.

+Normalnie dzwonisz ...ma pani to i to ???

-Tak mam .

+Dobrze to poprosze ze SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI bo musze sprawdzić co mi Pani wysłała

- Ok

Tak sie kupeje w XXI wieki w roku 2020

Ja tak kupiłam,
 i tak normalni ludzie sprzedaja bez kombinacji i przekretów

z tego kontaktu  kupiłam bez problemów 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam może tu ktoś mi pomoze. W piątek na wieczór brałam Arthrotec najpierw zazylam 2x po 4 tych mocniejszych (75) a później jedną dawkę (50) . Po pierwszej dawce miałam tylko dreszcze. Jakieś 30 min przed drugą dostałam biegunki, lekkiego krwawienia i kilku mocniejszych skurczy. Po trzeciej dawce wypadło kilka małych skrzepów a biegunka się nasiliła. I na tym koniec. Żadnego krwawienia. W sobotę zazylam jeszcze 8 tabletek tym razem dopochwowo. Nadal nic. Jestem zalamana, nie wiem co myśleć, czy to się udało? Do lekarza pójdę dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu bo obawiam się że coś mogło pozostać w pochwie. A dzisiaj rano jedna tabletka wypadła. Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było. Przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam może tu ktoś mi pomoze. W piątek na wieczór brałam Arthrotec najpierw zazylam 2x po 4 tych mocniejszych (75) a później jedną dawkę (50) . Po pierwszej dawce miałam tylko dreszcze. Jakieś 30 min przed drugą dostałam biegunki, lekkiego krwawienia i kilku mocniejszych skurczy. Po trzeciej dawce wypadło kilka małych skrzepów a biegunka się nasiliła. I na tym koniec. Żadnego krwawienia. W sobotę zazylam jeszcze 8 tabletek tym razem dopochwowo. Nadal nic. Jestem zalamana, nie wiem co myśleć, czy to się udało? Do lekarza pójdę dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu bo obawiam się że coś mogło pozostać w pochwie. A dzisiaj rano jedna tabletka wypadła. Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było. Przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep.


"Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było" a jaesteś w stanie stwierdzić jak to wyglądało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> "Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było" a jaesteś w stanie stwierdzić jak to wyglądało?


Niestety nie. Akurat robiłam kupę więc nie wiem. Poczułam tylko że coś wyślizgnęło się ze mnie a przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep na papierze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety nie. Akurat robiłam kupę więc nie wiem. Poczułam tylko że coś wyślizgnęło się ze mnie a przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep na papierze


ciezko Ci pomoc w takiej sytuacji, sama jestem po dwóch kuracjach, pierwsza nie uda a, roznieś nie mogłam nic zobaczyć bo miałam biegunkę, ale krwawienie było słabe, tylko w nocy po zażyciu wiecej skrzepów na drugi dzien nic pózniej przez tydzień brudziło, kolejna dawka - nie chciałam patrzeć ale sie zmusiłam, bez biegunki bo zazylam stoperan i wyciągnęłam rdzenie tabletek wczesniej, i wyleciał duzy twardy skrzep, oszczędzę szczegółów, zostały mi 6 tabl forte, odsprzedam w cenie 50 zł. jeśli ktoś bedzie potrzebował proszę o kontakt olcyia5@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam może tu ktoś mi pomoze. W piątek na wieczór brałam Arthrotec najpierw zazylam 2x po 4 tych mocniejszych (75) a później jedną dawkę (50) . Po pierwszej dawce miałam tylko dreszcze. Jakieś 30 min przed drugą dostałam biegunki, lekkiego krwawienia i kilku mocniejszych skurczy. Po trzeciej dawce wypadło kilka małych skrzepów a biegunka się nasiliła. I na tym koniec. Żadnego krwawienia. W sobotę zazylam jeszcze 8 tabletek tym razem dopochwowo. Nadal nic. Jestem zalamana, nie wiem co myśleć, czy to się udało? Do lekarza pójdę dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu bo obawiam się że coś mogło pozostać w pochwie. A dzisiaj rano jedna tabletka wypadła. Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było. Przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep.




Dawkowalas po swojemu, bezsensu bo każda tu pisze jak się dawkuje tak by pomogło.. Niestety jeżeli nie krwawisz to nie poszło, a jak słabo to coś się tam dzieje, arthrotec również działa z opóźnieniem, wcale nie musi być widoczny zarodek jak połowa tu pisze bo zazwyczaj każda to wydala w skrzepach lub w takich choćby watrobkach, zależy też ktory to u Ciebie tydzień. Najlepiej zrobić badanie krwi beta hcg, to koszt ok 30zl, i po kilku dniach znów by sprawdzić czy spada :-)  jak potrzebujesz tabletek na jeszcze jedna kurację to ja mam 12 arth (10forte 50, 2forte 50) pomieszałam przy kuracjach bilistry i takie mi zostały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam może tu ktoś mi pomoze. W piątek na wieczór brałam Arthrotec najpierw zazylam 2x po 4 tych mocniejszych (75) a później jedną dawkę (50) . Po pierwszej dawce miałam tylko dreszcze. Jakieś 30 min przed drugą dostałam biegunki, lekkiego krwawienia i kilku mocniejszych skurczy. Po trzeciej dawce wypadło kilka małych skrzepów a biegunka się nasiliła. I na tym koniec. Żadnego krwawienia. W sobotę zazylam jeszcze 8 tabletek tym razem dopochwowo. Nadal nic. Jestem zalamana, nie wiem co myśleć, czy to się udało? Do lekarza pójdę dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu bo obawiam się że coś mogło pozostać w pochwie. A dzisiaj rano jedna tabletka wypadła. Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było. Przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep.


I druga sprawa.. to potrzeba też czasu, ja np poranialam tabletkami, moje koleżanki również i żadnej wszystko nie zeszło po pierwszej czy tam trzeciej dawce.. Jak czytam takie bzdury, to mnie krew zalewa, dosłownie.. Ja zjadłam 48 tabletek tak nie mam się czym chwalić, ale ja ciągle byłam pewna,czułam, że nadal mam to w sobie, plamienie miałam nic poza tym, poszłam do gina okazało się, że jestem w trakcie po prostu trzeba poczekać, bo zdj usg było mega niezaciekawe, ciąża zapewne była już po pierwszej kuracji zatrzymana, ale ja dalej kolejne kurację przyjmowałam bo nie było tak jak tu opisują na naszych polskich forach.. Więc jeżeli jesteś po pierwszej kuracji zrób ta bete powtórz za trzy dni jak nie spada dopiero wtedy  powtórz kolejna kurację... Pójdziesz do gina powiesz o wszystkim też od razu cię skieruje na to badanie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie nikt normalny nie wysyła zdjec to jest w razie problemów do odtworzenia.
> 
> +Normalnie dzwonisz ...ma pani to i to ???
> 
> -Tak mam .
> 
> +Dobrze to poprosze ze SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI bo musze sprawdzić co mi Pani wysłała
> 
> - Ok
> ...


I co z tego że jest to do odtworzenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 5 t3d. Dawkowalam tak jak wszędzie piszą i jak koleżanka dwa razy robila. To że następnego dnia użyłam jeszcze dopochwowo to dlatego że powiedziała mi to dziewczyna od której kupilam. Właśnie przeraża mnie to jak wszystkie to opisują. Że taki krwotok i wgl a ja tego nie miałam. Jutro pójdę zrobić betę a później w piątek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarzowi nie mogę o tym powiedzieć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze powiedz mi za ile te tab masz na sprzedaż?

----------


## Nie zajolarejestrowany

Witam Panie ,  

Mam dostęp do środków farmaceutycznych poronnych.
Paczkę wysyłam uczciwie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości bez konieczności robienia zaliczek.
Leki są w oryginalnych opisanych blistrach.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie 574-775-418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie nikt normalny nie wysyła zdjec to jest w razie problemów do odtworzenia.
> 
> +Normalnie dzwonisz ...ma pani to i to ???
> 
> -Tak mam .
> 
> +Dobrze to poprosze ze SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI bo musze sprawdzić co mi Pani wysłała
> 
> - Ok
> ...


Kupiłaś bez problemu? A może sam sobie oszuście piszesz dobry komentarz, dodatkowo nie chcesz wysyłać zdjęć ludziom. Bardzo mądry komentarz sobie wpisałeś, taki  mamiący ludzi.  

Akurat ten  numer (791 302 084)  wisi na liście oszustów na tym forum, na tym zdjęciu macie wycinanki a nie MIfepristone. Uważajcie na oszusta!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jeszcze powiedz mi za ile te tab masz na sprzedaż?


12 za 250zl

----------


## Abc1

Witam szukam tabletek w miarę przystępnej cenie posiada ktoś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawkowalas po swojemu, bezsensu bo każda tu pisze jak się dawkuje tak by pomogło.. Niestety jeżeli nie krwawisz to nie poszło, a jak słabo to coś się tam dzieje, arthrotec również działa z opóźnieniem, wcale nie musi być widoczny zarodek jak połowa tu pisze bo zazwyczaj każda to wydala w skrzepach lub w takich choćby watrobkach, zależy też ktory to u Ciebie tydzień. Najlepiej zrobić badanie krwi beta hcg, to koszt ok 30zl, i po kilku dniach znów by sprawdzić czy spada :-)  jak potrzebujesz tabletek na jeszcze jedna kurację to ja mam 12 arth (10forte 50, 2forte 50) pomieszałam przy kuracjach bilistry i takie mi zostały


Witam jaka cena tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jaka cena tabletek.


12 za 250zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest tutaj ktoś z okolic Łodzi, kto oferuje arth/cytotec bądź zestaw? Tylko odbiór osobisty, proszę o pozostawienie namiaru do siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam może tu ktoś mi pomoze. W piątek na wieczór brałam Arthrotec najpierw zazylam 2x po 4 tych mocniejszych (75) a później jedną dawkę (50) . Po pierwszej dawce miałam tylko dreszcze. Jakieś 30 min przed drugą dostałam biegunki, lekkiego krwawienia i kilku mocniejszych skurczy. Po trzeciej dawce wypadło kilka małych skrzepów a biegunka się nasiliła. I na tym koniec. Żadnego krwawienia. W sobotę zazylam jeszcze 8 tabletek tym razem dopochwowo. Nadal nic. Jestem zalamana, nie wiem co myśleć, czy to się udało? Do lekarza pójdę dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu bo obawiam się że coś mogło pozostać w pochwie. A dzisiaj rano jedna tabletka wypadła. Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było. Przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep.


hej który to był tydzień? Napisz do mnie na maila karinaszulc9090@wp.pl
I dokładnie jak te tabletki wyglądały być może wzięłaś coś czego nie powinnaś tutaj pełno oszustów którzy wysyłają jakieś pseudo tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam wam pania Justyne. Dziewczyna posiada dostep do sprawdzonych bezpecznych i skutecznych tabletek ktore mi pomogły pozbyc sie problemu. Mogłam u niej liczyc na fachowa porade szybka wysyłke no i dzis sie Cieze ze mam juz to za soba. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to podaje namiary. Justyna kontakt 514-280-097

----------


## karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

> Witam szukam tabletek w miarę przystępnej cenie posiada ktoś.


Odezwij się karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

----------


## karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

> Jestem 5 t3d. Dawkowalam tak jak wszędzie piszą i jak koleżanka dwa razy robila. To że następnego dnia użyłam jeszcze dopochwowo to dlatego że powiedziała mi to dziewczyna od której kupilam. Właśnie przeraża mnie to jak wszystkie to opisują. Że taki krwotok i wgl a ja tego nie miałam. Jutro pójdę zrobić betę a później w piątek.



Słuchaj nie stresuj się u każdej działa inaczej pamietaj ze każda ma inny organizm
A dwa to był tylko 5 tydzień to czasem na usg w ogole nie widać zarodka wiec się nie stresuj najlepiej zrób betę zobacz czy spada w razie wu dłużej pomocą karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

----------


## karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

> Witam może tu ktoś mi pomoze. W piątek na wieczór brałam Arthrotec najpierw zazylam 2x po 4 tych mocniejszych (75) a później jedną dawkę (50) . Po pierwszej dawce miałam tylko dreszcze. Jakieś 30 min przed drugą dostałam biegunki, lekkiego krwawienia i kilku mocniejszych skurczy. Po trzeciej dawce wypadło kilka małych skrzepów a biegunka się nasiliła. I na tym koniec. Żadnego krwawienia. W sobotę zazylam jeszcze 8 tabletek tym razem dopochwowo. Nadal nic. Jestem zalamana, nie wiem co myśleć, czy to się udało? Do lekarza pójdę dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu bo obawiam się że coś mogło pozostać w pochwie. A dzisiaj rano jedna tabletka wypadła. Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było. Przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep.


Odezwij się jak chcesz na numer 515928229 :-) pomogę

----------


## karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

> Witam może tu ktoś mi pomoze. W piątek na wieczór brałam Arthrotec najpierw zazylam 2x po 4 tych mocniejszych (75) a później jedną dawkę (50) . Po pierwszej dawce miałam tylko dreszcze. Jakieś 30 min przed drugą dostałam biegunki, lekkiego krwawienia i kilku mocniejszych skurczy. Po trzeciej dawce wypadło kilka małych skrzepów a biegunka się nasiliła. I na tym koniec. Żadnego krwawienia. W sobotę zazylam jeszcze 8 tabletek tym razem dopochwowo. Nadal nic. Jestem zalamana, nie wiem co myśleć, czy to się udało? Do lekarza pójdę dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu bo obawiam się że coś mogło pozostać w pochwie. A dzisiaj rano jedna tabletka wypadła. Prędzej też coś wypadło ale nie jestem w stanie stwierdzić co to było. Przy podcieraniu miałam czerwonobrązowy skrzep.


Odezwij się jak chcesz na numer 515928229 :-) pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
 Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. 
Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie 
udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie 
dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
 apteczne w raz z ulotka.
 Kontakt 514280097

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych.
Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie
udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie
dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
apteczne w raz z ulotka.
Kontakt 514280097

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za taki odzew. Znalazłam już dziewczynę która ma na sprzedaż. A poza tym w następny czwartek idę do lekarza, najpierw sprawdzę czy coś się zadziało a później będę zamawiać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupiłaś bez problemu? A może sam sobie oszuście piszesz dobry komentarz, dodatkowo nie chcesz wysyłać zdjęć ludziom. Bardzo mądry komentarz sobie wpisałeś, taki  mamiący ludzi.  
> 
> Akurat ten  numer (791 302 084)  wisi na liście oszustów na tym forum, na tym zdjęciu macie wycinanki a nie MIfepristone. Uważajcie na oszusta!!!!


nie wiem czemu ktoś pisze takie opisy że ten numer to oszust?? Ja zamawiałam i nikt mnie nie oszukał nie będę robić reklamy ale nie mogę być bierna czytając takie bzdury. Powinnyśmy sobie tu pomagać bo taki jest cel forum.
numer może wisi na liści bo może go tam podałeś/aś tylko po co??

Jak jest wysyłka uczciwa za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości to gdzie tu oszustwo ???
Ja sie już nacięłam 2 razy na pieprzonych oszustach którzy zapewniali wszystko ładnie pięknie a dostałam raz luźne tabletki a raz pocięte gazety mój błąd nie sprawdzałam zawartości ale wyciągnęłam wnioski...

Więc ja uważam że to najuczciwsza osoba na tym forum bo mnie nie oszukała tylko pomogła.
Więcej takich ludzi.
Mam 21 lat jestem studentką i nie sram kasą.

Monia Wielkopolskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oj Justynka musisz znowu zmienić numer bo jesteś spalona nie tylko tutaj.
Imię też radze zmienić chodź widzę że się do niego przywiązałaś.
Żal poprostu ŻAL
Ładną masz przebitkę za ten lek.

Od teraz nie znasz dnia ani godziny kiedy się bardzo zdziwisz.
Otworzyłaś puszkę Pandory

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780


raz jeden numer               Justyna 502 427 780 
i oczywiście w sieci huczy ze to oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
> Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych.
> Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie
> udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie
> dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
> apteczne w raz z ulotka.
> Kontakt 514280097



następny numer oszustki Justyny dziewczyno przestań oszukiwać ludzi
zmiana numeru nic ci nie da
tylko w tym ogłoszeniu większą kase sobie życzysz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za pomoc i wsparcie. Znalazłam dziewczynę która ma na sprzedaz. W następny czwartek idę do lekarza najpierw sprawdzę czy coś się zadziało po ostatnim. Jeśli nie to wezmę kolejną dawkę. Mam nadzieję że będę mogla liczyć na wasze dalsze wsparcie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za pomoc i wsparcie. Znalazłam dziewczynę która ma na sprzedaz. W następny czwartek idę do lekarza najpierw sprawdzę czy coś się zadziało po ostatnim. Jeśli nie to wezmę kolejną dawkę. Mam nadzieję że będę mogla liczyć na wasze dalsze wsparcie


Który tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wchodzę w 6tc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 1x6 od wow orginalne ktos229@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
> Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych.
> Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie
> udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie
> dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
> apteczne w raz z ulotka.
> Kontakt 514280097


Ja dzis otrzymałam przesylke od pani Justyny. Wszystko orginalne fachowo opisane. Dziekuje raz jeszczce pani Justyno ratuje mi pani życie


Ja dzis otrzymałam przesylke od pani Justyny wszystko orginalne fachowo opisane . Dziekuje ratuje mi życie pani Justyno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


Nieładnie robić sobie samej reklamę wysyłając witaminy!!!!!!!!
Uważajcie na perfidnego oszusta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej sprzedam 12tabl arth 250zl Katowice okolice odbiór osobisty

----------


## Lkj

Witam potrzebuje tabletek w miarę przystępnej cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam potrzebuje tabletek w miarę przystępnej cenie.


W aptece 50zl. Na necie nikt nie sprzeda w takiej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W aptece 50zl. Na necie nikt nie sprzeda w takiej cenie


Otym doskonale wiem lecz nie jest łatwe z apteki dostać poza tym rozumiem cena np 150 góra 200 ale nie 400 czy 500 za zwykły arhrotec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Otym doskonale wiem lecz nie jest łatwe z apteki dostać poza tym rozumiem cena np 150 góra 200 ale nie 400 czy 500 za zwykły arhrotec.


Skoro jest dla Ciebie taki "zwykły" to dziwne, że nie możesz go dostać taniej niż 200 zł. Teraz każdy woła minimum za sztukę 22 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skoro jest dla Ciebie taki "zwykły" to dziwne, że nie możesz go dostać taniej niż 200 zł. Teraz każdy woła minimum za sztukę 22 zł


Bo jest zwykły i akurat tak się składa że właśnie za 180 zł mam więc zbędne moje dalsze komentarze, a DLA Ciebie skoro taki niezwykły to dawaj nawet i po 1000 zł jak Cię stać. Żegnam i pozrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bo jest zwykły i akurat tak się składa że właśnie za 180 zł mam więc zbędne moje dalsze komentarze, a DLA Ciebie skoro taki niezwykły to dawaj nawet i po 1000 zł jak Cię stać. Żegnam i pozrawiam



Jeżeli się decyduje na takie coś niestety trzeba się liczyć z tym, że jest to kosztowne tabletki, wizyty u gina i badania w labolatorium... 
Jak masz to super oby nie vit c takie są realia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli się decyduje na takie coś niestety trzeba się liczyć z tym, że jest to kosztowne tabletki, wizyty u gina i badania w labolatorium... 
> Jak masz to super oby nie vit c takie są realia


Mam w oryginalnym opakowaniu więc napewno nie witaminy... Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny szukam tabletek art ale cena jaką podała ta dziewczyna to masakra 400zl jest bardzo opryskliwa jak chłopak poprosił o zdjęcie to powiedziała że nie wyśle bo nie wszystkim wysyła nie polecam tego numeru 514-280-097

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny szukam tabletek art ale cena jaką podała ta dziewczyna to masakra 400zl jest bardzo opryskliwa jak chłopak poprosił o zdjęcie to powiedziała że nie wyśle bo nie wszystkim wysyła nie polecam tego numeru 514-280-097


To proste niech Pani pokaże zdjęcie kilku opakowań, tym się Pani zweryfikuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To proste niech Pani pokaże zdjęcie kilku opakowań, tym się Pani zweryfikuje.


Napisała że nie każdemu wysyła zdjęcia czyli oszustka ktoś ja tu opisał że oszustka i że numery zmienia a człowiek głupi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny szukam tabletek art ale cena jaką podała ta dziewczyna to masakra 400zl jest bardzo opryskliwa jak chłopak poprosił o zdjęcie to powiedziała że nie wyśle bo nie wszystkim wysyła nie polecam tego numeru 514-280-097


Co 400zł za arthrotec nie no żart chyba ja wiem że ktoś go kupuje i receptę musi załatwić i zarobić też coś chce ale 400zł to trzeba kurwa na głowę upaść laski tu kobieta kobiecie wilkiem a gdzie solidarność jajników .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To znowu ja, mam dwie nagrane osoby. W czwartek idę do lekarza, jeśli okaże się że poprzednia kuracja nie zadziałała to będę zamawiać od jednej z tych osób, wtedy będę mogła podać namiar na tą druga jeśli jesteś nadal zainteresowana napisz do mnie olciaa1234@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arh 12tabl 250zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arh 12tabl 250zl


Czy wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem?


Jeżeli chce pani taka metoda to możemy i też tak wysłać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
> Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych.
> Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie
> udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie
> dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
> apteczne w raz z ulotka.
> Kontakt 514280097


Pani Justyno dziekuje za szubka wysylke wlasnie przed chwila odebrałam wysyłke . Dziekuje i przystepuje do zabiegu mam nadzieje ze wszystko sie uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pani justyno dziekuje za szubka wysylke wlasnie przed chwila odebrałam wysyłke . Dziekuje i przystepuje do zabiegu mam nadzieje ze wszystko sie uda.


złodziejka oszustka sama sobie wstawia pozytywne komentarze  na wszystkich forach tak samo opisuje jaka to ona   nie jest pomocna a tak na prawdę oszustka i złodziejka ja sprawę zgłosiłam na policje nie podaruje ci nikogo już nie oszukasz justyna złodziejka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam kogoś uczciwego kto wyśle mi tabletki nie witaminy pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukam kogoś uczciwego kto wyśle mi tabletki nie witaminy pomocy


Podaj namiar na siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


MI pomogła pani Justyna . Dziewczyny kupujcie od sprawdzonych osob i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje. NIgdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow i inych zawiniątek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MI pomogła pani Justyna . Dziewczyny kupujcie od sprawdzonych osob i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje. NIgdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow i inych zawiniątek.



Zdjęcie każdy moze zrobić... Raczej chodzi o to co będzie w paczce, raczej handlareczko powiedziałabym, że ostrzegam, aby każda zamawiała wysyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości taka możliwość jest, niech wam nie mówią, że nie.... Wystarczy dopisać dwa pisma więcej przy wysyłaniu paczki co znajduje się w niej.... A ty to sprawdzasz i potwierdzasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem jak może kobieta kobiecie takie coś zrobić, że wyśle jej fejk w paczce.
Kiedyś piłka się odbije i karma wróci, drogie handlareczki. Fajny hajs na tym macie, do czasu..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> MI pomogła pani Justyna . Dziewczyny kupujcie od sprawdzonych osob i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje. NIgdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow i inych zawiniątek.





NIE ODPUSZCZĘ CI ZŁODZIEJKO JEDNA NIKOGO JUŻ NIE OSZUKASZ złodziejka oszustka sama sobie wstawia pozytywne komentarze na wszystkich forach tak samo opisuje jaka to ona nie jest pomocna a tak na prawdę oszustka i złodziejka ja sprawę zgłosiłam na policje nie podaruje ci nikogo już nie oszukasz justyna złodziejka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
> Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych.
> Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie
> udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie
> dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
> apteczne w raz z ulotka.
> Kontakt 514280097




przebrzydła oszustka złodziejka naciągaczka dziewczyny nie dajcie się jej oszukać cały czas pisze sobie komentarze pozytywne a tak naprawdę wysyła coś co nieme nic wspólnego z tabletkami jakie oferuje za 400zł nie dajcie sie jej oszukać mam nadzieje ze policja cie znajdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
Sprzedam pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 175zl,
12 tabletek - 209zl, 20 tabletek 349 zł

Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022.
Bezpieczna paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą około 20 zł
kontakt tel sms 609-975-448
poniższy link do ogłoszenia ze zdjęciami


Możliwość wysyłki za granicę.
na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcie z aktualną datą

proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
kontakt tel sms 609-975-448
pozdrawiam
Re: Sprzedam Arthrotec Fort

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jak któraś potrzebuje arthrotec mam 12tabl zostało mi po kuracjach, daj jakiś namiar na siebie odezwę się.

----------


## Magdalena11

Magdammiernik@onet.plpriv prosze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pojawiły się dwie kreski?
Nie wiesz co teraz robić?
Chcesz pogadać?
Potrzebujesz pomocy?
Skontaktuj się z nami!
e-mail czat tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Magdammiernik@onet.plpriv prosze


Pisałysmy juz, za granicę nie wyślę niestety, wolę odbiór osobisty bądź wysyłkę w kraju

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli chce pani taka metoda to możemy i też tak wysłać


Była bym zainteresowana, a dodatkowo ile przesyłka pobraniowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jak któraś potrzebuje arthrotec mam 12tabl zostało mi po kuracjach, daj jakiś namiar na siebie odezwę się.


Wiataj jaka cena leku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz pytania? Skorzystaj z bezpłatnej konsultacji na chcacie:

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiataj jaka cena leku?


300zl plus wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciło :Smile: .Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie
> Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciło.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
> Cena 100zl
> Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
> Pozdrawiam Ania
> anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl


Napisałam maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy.
> Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych.
> Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie
> udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 400zł oraz podziele sie
> dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Zainteresowanym wysle zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra
> apteczne w raz z ulotka.
> Kontakt 514280097


pani justyno bardzo dziekuje za udzielona mi pomoc wczoraj przeszlam kuracje i wszystko sie udalo dzis powracam do formy i dziekuje raz jeszczce za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth 12sztuk cena 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pani justyno bardzo dziekuje za udzielona mi pomoc wczoraj przeszlam kuracje i wszystko sie udalo dzis powracam do formy i dziekuje raz jeszczce za pomoc


złodziejka oszustka ciągle się reklamuje a policja już ją namierza mówiłam ze ci nie odpuszczę oszustko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!     Oszustka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś mi pomoże nw co się dzieje zazylam ar i nic lekki różowy mocz tylko

----------


## Kath_niva

Sprzedam arthrotec forte.
12 tab. 200pln
20 tab. 350pln
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy

lubiestworki@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ktoś mi pomoże nw co się dzieje zazylam ar i nic lekki różowy mocz tylko



Odczekaj od trzech do pięciu dni jak dalej nic weź kolejna kurację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości kontakt Pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś mija 3 dzien wzięłam następna dawkę o godz 15 druga o 18 może coś że mną nie tak bo nadal cisza mam 32 lata może jestem za stara :Smile:  mam już 4 chłopców i 1 aniołka bo dostało sepsę i już nie dam rady silowo i finansowo najmłodsze ma rok więc muszę ten temat zamieść pod dywan ale no nie działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W którym tygodniu najlepiej zażyć arthrotec czy w 5 tc i dwa dni zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam w 7 tc aż  2 kurację w sumie 24 tabl. I nic oprócz lekkich dreszczy i 37 gorączki to nic czekam do Nd jak nic nie ruszy to idę w pon do Gina może coś zauważy ze jest nie tak jak coś to próbuje dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. To znowu ja, niedawno pisałam że kuracja się nie udała. Zamówiłam kolejne tabletki, tym razem z Ru i chyba się udało. Pisze "chyba" bo jeszcze nie byłam u lekarza sprawdzić, mój dostawca polecił poczekać kilka dni. Ale były mocne skurcze, krwawienie i po kilku godzinach wyleciało coś dużego. Wydaje mi się że za pierwszym razem było za szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. To znowu ja, niedawno pisałam że kuracja się nie udała. Zamówiłam kolejne tabletki, tym razem z Ru i chyba się udało. Pisze "chyba" bo jeszcze nie byłam u lekarza sprawdzić, mój dostawca polecił poczekać kilka dni. Ale były mocne skurcze, krwawienie i po kilku godzinach wyleciało coś dużego. Wydaje mi się że za pierwszym razem było za szybko.


Możesz opisać jak te Ru wyglądało i co miało napisane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz opisać jak te Ru wyglądało i co miało napisane?


Ja biorąc sam arthrotec też nie miałam poronienia tylko plamienia a z tą ru czy co to tam było poszło od razu ale ja brałam do pochwy moje ru było w srebrnym blisterku dużym tabletka biała kapsułkowa o dziwnym smaku jak ja zjadłam to brzuch mi opadł i tak mi cos bulgotało i na drugi dzień reszte 12 art do pochwy . Udało się na wizycie lekarz stwierdził że jest czysto brak ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktos bedzie mial arthrotec lub cytotec do odbioru osobistego w warszawie ? na dzis ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz opisać jak te Ru wyglądało i co miało napisane?


Byla to kapsułka z białym proszkiem. Bardzo delikatna przy próbie otwarcia rozpadła się i musiałam przesypać do kieliszka. Polecam wam osoby z którymi można kontaktować się telefonicznie. Wiadomo jest strach bo kto wie na kogo się trafi, ale ja znalazłam super babeczkę. Wszystko wyjasnila, i była zainteresowana przebiegiem. Bo niektórzy są tacy, że zależy im tylko na sprzedaży a dalej martw się sama.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja biorąc sam arthrotec też nie miałam poronienia tylko plamienia a z tą ru czy co to tam było poszło od razu ale ja brałam do pochwy moje ru było w srebrnym blisterku dużym tabletka biała kapsułkowa o dziwnym smaku jak ja zjadłam to brzuch mi opadł i tak mi cos bulgotało i na drugi dzień reszte 12 art do pochwy . Udało się na wizycie lekarz stwierdził że jest czysto brak ciąży


U mnie dopochwowo nie zadziałało bo mam zbyt mało śluzu. I tabletki się nie rozpuscily.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krótko! godna polecenia pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś na sprzedaż Arthrotec? Z wysyłką za granicę potrzebuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ma ktoś na sprzedaż Arthrotec? Z wysyłką za granicę potrzebuje?


 609-975-448 napisz pod ten nr tanio i wysyłka że sprawdzeniem ja sama zamawiałam i paczka przyszła fakt nie za granicę ale za granicę też wysyłają tak jest w ogłoszeniu za 12 zapłaciłam 230 zł że sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek arthrotec, odbiór osobisty, wysyłka. 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny sprzedam tabletki 12 sztuk arthrotec  250zl

----------


## marekszsz

Sprzedam arthrotec forte aborcja 
Pomogę dobrać zestawy z tabletką ru486  do 14 tygodnia ciąży.  Wszelkie informacje udzielę telefonicznie pod nr 666261818. Zapewniam pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam arthrotec forte aborcja 
> pomogę dobrać zestawy z tabletką ru486  do 14 tygodnia ciąży.  Wszelkie informacje udzielę telefonicznie pod nr 666261818. Zapewniam pełną dyskrecję




kolejny oszust!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marekszsz

Sprzedam arthrotec forte aborcja Pomogę dobrać zestawy z arthrotec i tabletką ru486 do 14 tygodnia ciąży. Wszelkie informacje udzielę telefonicznie pod nr 666261818. Zapewniam pełną dyskrecję

----------


## marekszsz

Skoro trafili Państwo na stronę mojego ogłoszenia, to znaczy że pojawił się nieoczekiwany "problem".

W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę Państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".

Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do Państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]

--ZESTAWY LEKÓW--

Zestaw nr 1 

8 tabletek arthrotec Cena 150zł

ZESTAW NR 2 :

12 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone) skuteczny do 12 tygodnia-cena 230zł

ZESTAW NR 3:

16 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- cena 340zł

ZESTAW NR 4(holenderski):

12 TABL LEKU MISOPROST (misoprostol) + TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- JEST TO NAJSKUTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW DOSTĘPNY NA EUROPEJSKIM RYNKU FARMACEUTYCZNYM skuteczny nawet po 12 tygodniu !! Lepszego zestawu nie ma nigdzie. Leki sprowadzane z kliniki w Holandii -

cena 400 zł.

WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY SĄ ORYGINALNIE PAKOWANE , MAJĄ DATĘ PRZYDATNOŚCI DO 2021 R.

--ODBIÓR,DOSTAWA,WYSYŁK*A--

Możliwa jest ekspresowa wysyłka pocztą, kurierem lub innymi środkami transportu.

PACZKI WYSYŁAM NATYCHMIAST PO ZAMÓWIENIU I ZAZWYCZAJ DOCHODZĄ W CIĄGU 4-5 dni

WYSYŁAM TAKŻE POZA GRANICE -UK, IRLANDIA,NIEMCY,HOLANDIA -SZCZEGÓŁY MAILEM

--KURACJA W SKRÓCIE--

Jako pierwszą przyjmują Panie tabletkę RU486. Należy ją połknąć i popić. Po tej tabletce konieczna jest przerwa 12-24 godzin podczas której nic zewnętrznego się nie dzieje. Można normalnie funkcjonować np iść do pracy.

Następnie należy przyjąć 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejne 4 godziny przerwy, druga dawka 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejna 4 godzinna przerwa i po niej ostatnie 4 szt tabletek. Wszystko jest dziecinnie proste, a przede wszystkim skuteczne i bezpieczne.

Pojawią się skurcze, ból brzucha i krwawienie trochę większe niż miesiączkowe. Wszystko potrwa 1-2 godziny.

NIE MA RYZYKA KRWOTOKU ANI TYM PODOBNYCH. WIELE OSÓB NA FORACH STRASZY TAKIMI SYTUACJAMI, ALE MAJĄ ONE NIEWIELE WSPÓLNEGO Z MEDYCYNĄ I NIGDY TEGO NIE ROBIŁY.
Tel. 666261818

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciłoSmile.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartość pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie
> Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciłoSmile.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
> Cena 100zl
> Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
> Pozdrawiam Ania
> anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl


Tylko szkoda że nie odpowiada pani na maile.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartość pomagaanna@wp.pl


 niestety ale u tej pani nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości. Pani wysyła kurierem a sprawdzenie jest możliwe tylko przez pocztę polską. Oczywiście pani się tłumaczy że kurierzy pozwalają sprawdzić, co jest nie prawda. Żaden nie weźmie takiej odpowiedzialności bo w razie nie przyjęcia przesyłki musi zapłacić z własnej kieszeni. Poza tym pani mało interesuje się kupującym. Ważne żeby zapłacić i na tym koniec kontaktu. 

NIE POLECAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> niestety ale u tej pani nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości. Pani wysyła kurierem a sprawdzenie jest możliwe tylko przez pocztę polską. Oczywiście pani się tłumaczy że kurierzy pozwalają sprawdzić, co jest nie prawda. Żaden nie weźmie takiej odpowiedzialności bo w razie nie przyjęcia przesyłki musi zapłacić z własnej kieszeni. Poza tym pani mało interesuje się kupującym. Ważne żeby zapłacić i na tym koniec kontaktu. 
> 
> NIE POLECAM


A jaz zamawiałam z tego nr  731 562-862 bardzo miła pani znająca się na rzeczy  odbierała każdy mój telefon wszystko dokładnie wyjaśniła bardzo inteligentna  osoba wysłała mi za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach  wysyłka była pocztą polską kurierem poczteks  normalnie przy kurierze pocztowym otworzyłam i sprawdziłam polecam z całego serca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaz zamawiałam z tego nr  731 562-862 bardzo miła pani znająca się na rzeczy  odbierała każdy mój telefon wszystko dokładnie wyjaśniła bardzo inteligentna  osoba wysłała mi za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach  wysyłka była pocztą polską kurierem poczteks  normalnie przy kurierze pocztowym otworzyłam i sprawdziłam polecam z całego serca


Przy kurierze pocztowym owszem, ale przy InPost, DPD nie można otworzyć. A moja ocena dotyczyła pani (pomagaaana.) A nie tego numeru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przy kurierze pocztowym owszem, ale przy InPost, DPD nie można otworzyć. A moja ocena dotyczyła pani (pomagaaana.) A nie tego numeru


Tak wiem ja ja nie pisałam o tej( pomagaaana) opisałam kobietę która mi bardzo pomogła o chciałam podzielić się swoja opinią  na temat pani u której  ja zamawiałam może w ten sposób którejś z was pomogę   :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak wiem ja ja nie pisałam o tej( pomagaaana) opisałam kobietę która mi bardzo pomogła o chciałam podzielić się swoja opinią  na temat pani u której  ja zamawiałam może w ten sposób którejś z was pomogę


Ja na szczęście już po wszystkim, jutro idę do lekarza sprawdzić. Trzymajcie kciuki a ja za was będę trzymać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na tego oszusta!!! Wysyła witaminy 


> skoro trafili państwo na stronę mojego ogłoszenia, to znaczy że pojawił się nieoczekiwany "problem".
> 
> W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".
> 
> Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]
> 
> --zestawy leków--
> 
> zestaw nr 1 
> ...

----------


## marekszsz

Arthrotec forte aborcja 
Sprzedam ﻿arthrotec forte .Pomogę dobrać zestawy z arthrotec i tabletką ru486 do 14 tygodnia ciąży . Wszelkie informacje udzielę telefonicznie pod nr tel. 692767358 .Zapewniam pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciłoSmile.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartość pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## marekszsz

Arthrotec forte aborcja 
Wpadkaaaa?? To nie koniec świata. Mogę pomóc. Zestawy tabletek do 15 tygodnia. Tabletki poronne Tabletki wczesnoporonne Tel lub SMS : 692767358 Szybka dostawa 100% dyskrecji ! Całodobowy kontakt w takcie i po kuracji. Odbiór osobisty lub szybka dyskretna dostawa. Tel / sms: 692767358 Przykładowy zestaw 12 tabletek arthrotec plus tabletka ru486 cena 250zł z wysyłką ArthrotecCytotecMisoprostolMifepristone

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciło Smile .Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw od whw. Mifepristone i misoprostol. 
Kupiłam za 75euro. Mogę sprzedać za 300zl w wysyłka albo odbiór w okolicy Częstochowy.
anna.peri@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Witam bez oszustwa oryginał od womenweb otrzymasz dokładnie to co na zdjęciach pisz / pytaj iwonamatti@gmail.com PATRZ ZDJĘCIA 2szt. pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą!

https://cdn1.bbcode0.com/uploads/202...ade82-full.jpg

https://cdn1.bbcode0.com/uploads/202...e3f36-full.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania: 

Opcja nr 1: zestaw 12+1, 1 tabletka Mifepristone (RU-486) + 12 tabletek Mizoprostolu (Cytotec), zestaw oryginalny, zakupiony na stronie 9tygodni.pl, cena: 540 zł (+ koszt wysyłki)

Opcja nr 2: 12szt tabletek Arthrotec 50mg+0.2mg, znajdują się w oryginalnym opakowaniu, zawierają oryginalną ulotkę, cena: 240 zł (+ koszt wysyłki)

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o sms pod nr tel: + 420 704 839 644

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a jaz zamawiałam z tego nr  731 562-862 bardzo miła pani znająca się na rzeczy  odbierała każdy mój telefon wszystko dokładnie wyjaśniła bardzo inteligentna  osoba wysłała mi za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach  wysyłka była pocztą polską kurierem poczteks  normalnie przy kurierze pocztowym otworzyłam i sprawdziłam polecam z całego serca



dzisiaj dostałam wszystko oryginalne wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam atrh 300zl 12sztuk wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciło.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartość pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam zestawy poronne do 18 tygodnia ciąży szybka oraz uczciwa wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 574-775-418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny! 
Polecam napisać do dziewczyn kobietawpigulce@onet.pl
Pomagają dostać tabletki, później możliwy kontakt telefoniczny. Wszystko wytłumaczą doradza itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach. 
Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
Wysyłam również zagranicę

739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartość pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam z całego serca Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestawy poronne do 18 tygodnia

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę

    739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne TABLETKI PORONNE DO SAMODZIELNEGO ZASTOSOWANIA WYSYŁKA ZA POBRANIEM I SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI  574-775-418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam POLECAM SZYBKA I UCZCIWA WYSYŁKA ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI 731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!



Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.



Zestawy w cenach:



1. Arthrotec 210zł skuteczność około 70%

2. Cytotec 250zł skuteczność około 70%

3. Arthrotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 380zł skuteczność około 99%

4. Cytotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 400zł skuteczność około 99%

Polecam najlepszy zestaw 4, skuteczny w 99% i łagodny podczas stosowania. nie zawiera zbędnych i przeszkadzających substancji jakie są w Arthrotecku



kontakt: Proszę kontaktować się jedynie bezpośrednio przez email.

 Wyślij email o treści "Medyczka" 

pomocnakasia @ protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę każdej kobiecie do 20tygodnia ciąży.

Najpierw przemysl swoją decyzję i zastanów się czy jesteś 100%pewna że nie poradzisz sobie na ten moment z wychowaniem dziecka.
Jeżeli tak to śmiało się ze mną skontaktuj

791-302-084


W trakcie kuracji niema opcji by telefon został nie odebrany, jesteśmy w stałym kontakcie.

Tabletki wczesnnoporonne wysyłam za pobraniem, nigdy nie oczekuje pieniędzy przed. Płacicie państwo kurierowi.

Kwestia ceny jest indywidualna, zależy od zestawu, a zestaw jaki państwu pomożemy dobrać zależy od tygodnia ciąży.
Jesteśmy ludźmi i wiemy ze jest to dla państwa trudna sytuacja i zawsze do ceny jesteśmy skłonni się dogadać, wiec proszę się nie obawiać, zawsze znajdziemy rozwiązanie, proszę się nie bać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomogę każdej kobiecie do 20tygodnia ciąży.
> 
> Najpierw przemysl swoją decyzję i zastanów się czy jesteś 100%pewna że nie poradzisz sobie na ten moment z wychowaniem dziecka.
> Jeżeli tak to śmiało się ze mną skontaktuj
> 
> 791-302-084
> 
> 
> W trakcie kuracji niema opcji by telefon został nie odebrany, jesteśmy w stałym kontakcie.
> ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne  doustne dopochwowe   

dawka leku dobierana jest indywidualnie dla każdej pani


szybka uczciwa wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości
leki w oryginalnych opisanych  blistrach.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec pisz martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam arthotec odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartość pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oryginalne tabletki w blistrach sprawdzenie zawartości 574-775-418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY PORONNE WCZESNOPORONNE  KOMBINACJA DWÓCH LEKÓW  Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu.


 Osoby w niechcianych ciążach od zawsze samodzielnie przerywały własne ciąże, nie zawsze przy użyciu bezpiecznych metod. Skakanie ze schodów, chemikalia, ostre narzędzia wkładane do macicy to szczęśliwie historia. W dzisiejszych czasach wykonanie własnej aborcji wygląda zupełnie inaczej.   Samodzielna aborcja jest równoznaczna z przyjmowaniem tabletek. Dostępne dziś metody aborcji – połączenie Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu – są nie tylko dużo bezpieczniejsze ale i w pełni skuteczne.

Aborcja farmakologiczna przebiega jak spontaniczne poronienie a czasem jak mocniejszy cykl miesiączkowy

ABY ABORCJA SIE UDAŁA

 otrzymujesz zestaw do aborcji składający się z dwóch środków. Poza Misoprostolem (substancją powodującą skurcze macicy, w Polsce dostępną w lekach o nazwie  Cytotec i Arthrotec) otrzymasz również Mifepriston, czyli środek, który jest anty-hormonem dla progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży. Zażycie kombinacji Mifepristonu i Misoprostolu zgodnie z zaleceniami sprawia, że skuteczność tej metody wynosi około 98%. Leki do aborcji farmakologicznej nie powodują żadnych długotrwałych skutków dla zdrowia, każdy z tych środków znika z organizmu po kilkunastu (Mifepriston) lub kilku (Misoprostol) godzinach od zażycia. Zgodnie z wytycznymi WHO tą metodą można bezpiecznie samodzielnie przerwać ciążę do 18. tygodnia.

jeśli mają państwo  pytania dotyczące samodzielnego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 

575-550-093

ZAPEWNIAM SZYBKĄ DYSKRETNĄ WYSYŁKĘ ZA POBRANIEM ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam za darmo potrzebującej tabletki od organizacji women help women. 
Ja kupiłam na miejscu bo ten szedł bardzo długo z Holandii.
Może komuś się przyda. 
Nie będę na nich zarabiać ale też proszę żeby napisała osoba która ich naprawdę potrzebuje.
oladytko@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciłoSmile.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, czy któraś jest też w trakcie kuracji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam tabletki arthrotec Forte wysyłka za pobraniem bądź odbiór osobisty.Zakupiony w Polskiej aptece wiec zestaw jest oryginalny.Z czystym sercem odstąpię.
781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec forte oddam
781070986 odbiór osobisty bądź wysyłka 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam! Otrzymałam wczoraj paczkę i wszystko było ok jak również dostałam duże wsparcie
Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl 
Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 1 zestaw od women help. 
Jest skuteczny w 98%
annawitt1990@onet.pl
Odbiór Łódź albo mogę wysłać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważacie na  anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl  tabletki przyszły stare były bardzo dziwne w środku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na nr+48736015942
To oszust!!
Wysyła zdjęcia skopiowane z Internetu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Arthrotec forte zakupiony w polskiej aptece wysyłam bądź odbiór osobisty 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Arthrotec forte zakupiony w Polskiej aptece 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Arthrotec forte wysyłka bądź odbiór odobisty 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne

    ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY PORONNE WCZESNOPORONNE KOMBINACJA DWÓCH LEKÓW Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu.


    Osoby w niechcianych ciążach od zawsze samodzielnie przerywały własne ciąże, nie zawsze przy użyciu bezpiecznych metod. Skakanie ze schodów, chemikalia, ostre narzędzia wkładane do macicy to szczęśliwie historia. W dzisiejszych czasach wykonanie własnej aborcji wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Samodzielna aborcja jest równoznaczna z przyjmowaniem tabletek. Dostępne dziś metody aborcji – połączenie Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu – są nie tylko dużo bezpieczniejsze ale i w pełni skuteczne.

    Aborcja farmakologiczna przebiega jak spontaniczne poronienie a czasem jak mocniejszy cykl miesiączkowy

    ABY ABORCJA SIE UDAŁA

    otrzymujesz zestaw do aborcji składający się z dwóch środków. Poza Misoprostolem (substancją powodującą skurcze macicy, w Polsce dostępną w lekach o nazwie Cytotec i Arthrotec) otrzymasz również Mifepriston, czyli środek, który jest anty-hormonem dla progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży. Zażycie kombinacji Mifepristonu i Misoprostolu zgodnie z zaleceniami sprawia, że skuteczność tej metody wynosi około 98%. Leki do aborcji farmakologicznej nie powodują żadnych długotrwałych skutków dla zdrowia, każdy z tych środków znika z organizmu po kilkunastu (Mifepriston) lub kilku (Misoprostol) godzinach od zażycia. Zgodnie z wytycznymi WHO tą metodą można bezpiecznie samodzielnie przerwać ciążę do 18. tygodnia.

    jeśli mają państwo pytania dotyczące samodzielnego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego

    575-550-093

    ZAPEWNIAM SZYBKĄ DYSKRETNĄ WYSYŁKĘ ZA POBRANIEM ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja zamówiłam od pani z tego kontaktu 574-775-418 wszystko było zgodne z opisem dostałam wysyłkę pocztą polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości arthrotec oryginalnie zapakowany polecam uczciwa pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestawy ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem oryginalne blistry 731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania?
Skorzystaj z bezpłatnego chatu dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży:
w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

INDYWIDUALNY DOBÓR ŚRODKÓW PORONNYCH

DAWKA LEKU DOBIERANA POD INDYWIDUALNĄ POTRZEBĘ KAŻDEJ PANI

APLIKACJA ZARÓWNO DOUSTNA JAK I DOPOCHWOWA


TABLETKI W BLISTRACH WYSYŁKA ZA POBRANIEM I SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI
ORYGINALNE

Zestawy poronne do 18 tygodnia

Witam,
Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
Wysyłam również zagranicę

739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny czy jest tu może któraś z was w trakcie ja właśnie biorę i umieram ze strachu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY PORONNE WCZESNOPORONNE KOMBINACJA DWÓCH LEKÓW Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu.


Osoby w niechcianych ciążach od zawsze samodzielnie przerywały własne ciąże, nie zawsze przy użyciu bezpiecznych metod. Skakanie ze schodów, chemikalia, ostre narzędzia wkładane do macicy to szczęśliwie historia. W dzisiejszych czasach wykonanie własnej aborcji wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Samodzielna aborcja jest równoznaczna z przyjmowaniem tabletek. Dostępne dziś metody aborcji – połączenie Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu – są nie tylko dużo bezpieczniejsze ale i w pełni skuteczne.

Aborcja farmakologiczna przebiega jak spontaniczne poronienie a czasem jak mocniejszy cykl miesiączkowy

ABY ABORCJA SIE UDAŁA

otrzymujesz zestaw do aborcji składający się z dwóch środków. Poza Misoprostolem (substancją powodującą skurcze macicy, w Polsce dostępną w lekach o nazwie Cytotec i Arthrotec) otrzymasz również Mifepriston, czyli środek, który jest anty-hormonem dla progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży. Zażycie kombinacji Mifepristonu i Misoprostolu zgodnie z zaleceniami sprawia, że skuteczność tej metody wynosi około 98%. Leki do aborcji farmakologicznej nie powodują żadnych długotrwałych skutków dla zdrowia, każdy z tych środków znika z organizmu po kilkunastu (Mifepriston) lub kilku (Misoprostol) godzinach od zażycia. Zgodnie z wytycznymi WHO tą metodą można bezpiecznie samodzielnie przerwać ciążę do 18. tygodnia.

jeśli mają państwo pytania dotyczące samodzielnego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego

739-248-793

ZAPEWNIAM SZYBKĄ DYSKRETNĄ WYSYŁKĘ ZA POBRANIEM ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte 100% oryginalny wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawszenia zawartości Pewnie i szybko 783 048 319 NAJTANIEJ!!!!!! 160zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte 100% oryginalny wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawszenia zawartości Pewnie i szybko 783 048 319 NAJTANIEJ!!!!!! 160zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte 100% oryginalny wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawszenia zawartości Pewnie i szybko 783 048 319 NAJTANIEJ!!!!!! 160zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt
200zl odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka w Katowicach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt
200zl odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka w Katowicach  kontakt 
Pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte 100% oryginalny wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawszenia zawartości Pewnie i szybko 783 048 319 NAJTANIEJ!!!!!! 160zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Masz pytania?
Skorzystaj z bezpłatnego chatu dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży:
w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne

    Tabletki poronne

    ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY PORONNE WCZESNOPORONNE KOMBINACJA DWÓCH LEKÓW Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu.


    Osoby w niechcianych ciążach od zawsze samodzielnie przerywały własne ciąże, nie zawsze przy użyciu bezpiecznych metod. Skakanie ze schodów, chemikalia, ostre narzędzia wkładane do macicy to szczęśliwie historia. W dzisiejszych czasach wykonanie własnej aborcji wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Samodzielna aborcja jest równoznaczna z przyjmowaniem tabletek. Dostępne dziś metody aborcji – połączenie Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu – są nie tylko dużo bezpieczniejsze ale i w pełni skuteczne.

    Aborcja farmakologiczna przebiega jak spontaniczne poronienie a czasem jak mocniejszy cykl miesiączkowy

    ABY ABORCJA SIE UDAŁA

    otrzymujesz zestaw do aborcji składający się z dwóch środków. Poza Misoprostolem (substancją powodującą skurcze macicy, w Polsce dostępną w lekach o nazwie Cytotec i Arthrotec) otrzymasz również Mifepriston, czyli środek, który jest anty-hormonem dla progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży. Zażycie kombinacji Mifepristonu i Misoprostolu zgodnie z zaleceniami sprawia, że skuteczność tej metody wynosi około 98%. Leki do aborcji farmakologicznej nie powodują żadnych długotrwałych skutków dla zdrowia, każdy z tych środków znika z organizmu po kilkunastu (Mifepriston) lub kilku (Misoprostol) godzinach od zażycia. Zgodnie z wytycznymi WHO tą metodą można bezpiecznie samodzielnie przerwać ciążę do 18. tygodnia.

    jeśli mają państwo pytania dotyczące samodzielnego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego

    575-550-093

    ZAPEWNIAM SZYBKĄ DYSKRETNĄ WYSYŁKĘ ZA POBRANIEM ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zamawiałam zestaw z tego namiaru 574-775-418 dostałam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości tabletki były w blistrach polecam tą panią bardzo miła i rzetelna osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne.Mam oczywiście paragon. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciło.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne leki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Zestawy poronne do 18 tygodnia

Witam,
Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
Wysyłam również zagranicę

739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt tabletek za 150zl ostatnie opakowanie
Pomagaanna@wp.pl
Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka

----------


## olgam

> Dziewczyny ja zamówiłam od pani z tego kontaktu 574-775-418 wszystko było zgodne z opisem dostałam wysyłkę pocztą polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości arthrotec oryginalnie zapakowany polecam uczciwa pani


czy jestes juz po zazyciu tych leków ? udało się?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy jestes juz po zazyciu tych leków ? udało się?


Tak , jestem po wizycie u ginekologa i nareszcie wszystko jest w tak jak być powinno.
Teraz mogę spokojnie jechać na urlopik jeszcze tylko kilka dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestawy poronne Arthrotec cytotec Ru 486 Zabiegi

1 Wieloletnie doświadczenie
2 Oryginalne leki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
3 Natychmiastowa wysyłka na terenie Polski i zagranicy
4 NIE POBIERAM ZALICZEK
5 Płatne dopiero po rozpakowaniu i sprawdzeniu zawartości
6 Gdy z przesyłką coś się nie zgadza zwracasz paczkę bez żadnych konsekwencji finansowych
7 Uczciwiej się już chyba nie da!!!

Zapraszam
eva 575 550 093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ma ktoś do sprzedania arthrotec forte lub zestaw w rozsądnej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
Wysoka skuteczność.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
Różne dostępne zestawy.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
Przywrócę cykl miesiączkowy nawet  w 18 tyg ciąży.

Szczegółowe informację, pytania i zamówienia pod nr tel 574.775.418






Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
Wysoka skuteczność.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
Różne dostępne zestawy.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
Przywrócę cykl miesiączkowy nawet  w 18 tyg ciąży.

Szczegółowe informację, pytania i zamówienia pod nr tel 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoś posiada zestaw z women help

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotrc 12 tabletk 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzenie zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam arthotrc 12 tabletk 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
> Wysoka skuteczność.
> Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
> Różne dostępne zestawy.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
> Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
> Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
> ...


sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy ma ktoś do sprzedania arthrotec forte lub zestaw w rozsądnej cenie


Podaj namiar na sb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
> Wysoka skuteczność.
> Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
> Różne dostępne zestawy.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
> Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
> Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
> ...






Chciałam powiedzieć że zamawiałam zestaw z tego numeru wysyłka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu a pani która mi wysłała odbierała telefony i była bardzo pomocna polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za poprawiłem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem  z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślisz o aborcji, masz pytania?
Wejdź na bezpłatny chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży:
w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
Wysyłam również zagranicę


731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię cytotec 12 szt wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w niespodziewanej ciąży...
potrzebujesz pomocy materialnej,
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Pomagamy w każdej sytuacji materialnej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak powinna wyglądać oryginalna tabletka Ru468 ? Moja , która otrzymałam nie ma żadnych napisów z tylu i widać , ze jest wycięta z innych blistrów widnieje tylko kawałek daty na zgrzewie? Czy spotkała się któraś z Was z taka i była Ona faktycznie oryginalna ? Dodam , ze kapsułka  cała się skruszyła po jej dotknięciu. Możliwe , ze zagranica maja one inna formę , są inaczej pakowane ? I czy występują one w ogóle w formie kapsułki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z women help

----------


## Alamakota

Kupię arthrotec lub tabletki z mizoprostolem proszę pisać priv

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak powinna wyglądać oryginalna tabletka Ru468 ? Moja , która otrzymałam nie ma żadnych napisów z tylu i widać , ze jest wycięta z innych blistrów widnieje tylko kawałek daty na zgrzewie? Czy spotkała się któraś z Was z taka i była Ona faktycznie oryginalna ? Dodam , ze kapsułka  cała się skruszyła po jej dotknięciu. Możliwe , ze zagranica maja one inna formę , są inaczej pakowane ? I czy występują one w ogóle w formie kapsułki ?


 Hej uważam że to oryginalny lek. Mmoja też tak wyglądała jak opisałaś była bardzo delikatna i pęka jak ja chciałam wycisnąć ale wzięłam ten proszek i pomogło jestem już 14 dzień po wczoraj robiłam test i wyszedł negatywny .A dodam że ja miałam zestaw 12 i ta jedna arthrotec i ru i arthrotec brałam do pochwy .
A jak próbowałam samym arthrotec pod język to nic się kompletnie nie działo po za tym że wszystko pod językiem mnie piekło i do tej pory mam jedną wielka ranę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem juz po kuracji myślę że wszystko sie udało polecam panią która uczciwie wysłała mi tabletki 739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciłoSmile.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletkę ru 486 wysyłka za pobr.z sprawdzeniem zawartosci, kontakt przez forum 
Cena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktos juz kupowal tabletki od Anny Szulc i czy pomogły w zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś opiszę jak wyglada misoprostol

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podaj namiar na sb


A to zestaw czy tabletki arthrotec forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł


A to całe opakowanie tych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje arthrotec forte już raz zostalam oszukana miał być zestaw a to pewnie były jakieś witaminy bo wogole nie zadziałał a już jest 7tydz najlepiej bym kupiła całe opakowanie arthrocetu forte i za rozsądną cenę bo i tak już zostalam splukana przez oszusta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje arthrotec forte już raz zostalam oszukana miał być zestaw a to pewnie były jakieś witaminy bo wogole nie zadziałał a już jest 7tydz najlepiej bym kupiła całe opakowanie arthrocetu forte i za rozsądną cenę bo i tak już zostalam splukana przez oszusta



Mi zostalo 12 tabl mogę Ci odsprzedac za 250zl , daj namiar Na sb , jezeli jestes ze slaska mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na zestaw od womenek czeka sie 14dni , tobie raczej braknie czasu , dlaczego nie pisalas do nich wczesniej :Frown: ( mialabys zestaw oryginalny z Ru, ktorego zadna handlara tu nie ma ewentualnie apap czy inne badziewie.. Ja mam 12 tabl, ktore zostaly mi po kuracji, 7tydz to jest juz dobry moment , najlepiej juz zaczac od 6 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na zestaw od womenek czeka sie 14dni , tobie raczej braknie czasu , dlaczego nie pisalas do nich wczesniej( mialabys zestaw oryginalny z Ru, ktorego zadna handlara tu nie ma ewentualnie apap czy inne badziewie.. Ja mam 12 tabl, ktore zostaly mi po kuracji, 7tydz to jest juz dobry moment , najlepiej juz zaczac od 6 tyg.


Ile chcesz za 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na zestaw od womenek czeka sie 14dni , tobie raczej braknie czasu , dlaczego nie pisalas do nich wczesniej( mialabys zestaw oryginalny z Ru, ktorego zadna handlara tu nie ma ewentualnie apap czy inne badziewie.. Ja mam 12 tabl, ktore zostaly mi po kuracji, 7tydz to jest juz dobry moment , najlepiej juz zaczac od 6 tyg.


A jeszcze mam pytanie od kogo Pani kupowała arthrotec czy z tej strony bo bym wolała całe opakowanie bo niewiem czy nam nie by wystarczyło tychb12tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi zostalo 12 tabl mogę Ci odsprzedac za 250zl , daj namiar Na sb , jezeli jestes ze slaska mozliwy odbior osobisty


Jak dla mnie za 12szt to za drogo za tyle to mogłabym kupić całe opakowanie anie 12szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię cytotec lub arthrotec forte w rozsądnej cenie, może być całe opakowanie, lub 12 szt
Proszę o konkrety, odbiór najlepiej, osobisty na terenie poznań i okolice, lub wysyłka za pobraniem że sprawdzeniem zawartosci,
Dużo tutaj oszustów i naciągaczy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dla mnie za 12szt to za drogo za tyle to mogłabym kupić całe opakowanie anie 12szt



Nie kupisz taniej w necie , a jak kupisz to vitaminy, ewentualnie w aptece . Ja kupilam w necie 12tabl na jedna kuracje , bylam pewna , ze sie nie udalo po 3dniach zamowilam znow 12tabl , dokladnie w piatym dniu po wzieciu arth dopiero zaczela sie akcja czyli arthtorec zadzialal z opoznieniem wszystko poszlo jak nalezy i niepotrzebnie zamaialam na kolejna dawke .. Dlaatego odsprzedam za ta cene, za ktora kupilam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na Annę Szulc to jest oszustka niby wysyła zestaw a przychodzą jakieś inne tabletki niewiadomo jakiego pochodzenia nie zamawiajcie nic u niej bo zostaniecie okradzione i oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię cytotec lub arthrotec forte w rozsądnej cenie, może być całe opakowanie, lub 12 szt
> Proszę o konkrety, odbiór najlepiej, osobisty na terenie poznań i okolice, lub wysyłka za pobraniem że sprawdzeniem zawartosci,
> Dużo tutaj oszustów i naciągaczy...


Może Pani napisać pod ten numer 783 048 319 
Ja pisałam i wysyła ze sprawdzeniem a ma arthrotec 10sztuk za 140zl 12szt za 160zl i 20szt za 260zl ale jeszcze nie zamawiałam tylko tyle mam informacji ale może choć trochę pomoglam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może Pani napisać pod ten numer 783 048 319 
> Ja pisałam i wysyła ze sprawdzeniem a ma arthrotec 10sztuk za 140zl 12szt za 160zl i 20szt za 260zl ale jeszcze nie zamawiałam tylko tyle mam informacji ale może choć trochę pomoglam



Czy ktoś już kupował u tej Pani??? Sprawdzona???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś już kupował u tej Pani??? Sprawdzona???


Ja jednak zamówiłam jutro ma mi wysłać dopiero będę mogła coś powiedzieć więcej jak przyjdzie paczka to napisze wysyła ze sprawdzeniem a mam jeszcze jeden numer co tez pisalam do pani co ma arthrotec plus tabletke ru486 i koszt taki 300zl plus przesylka ale zdjec nie chce przesylac ale tez wysyla ze sprawdzeniem przed kupnem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jednak zamówiłam jutro ma mi wysłać dopiero będę mogła coś powiedzieć więcej jak przyjdzie paczka to napisze wysyła ze sprawdzeniem a mam jeszcze jeden numer co tez pisalam do pani co ma arthrotec plus tabletke ru486 i koszt taki 300zl plus przesylka ale zdjec nie chce przesylac ale tez wysyla ze sprawdzeniem przed kupnem


Też zamówiłam, dziś u tej Pani z tego nr.ktory podałaś, ma wysłać jutro jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też zamówiłam, dziś u tej Pani z tego nr.ktory podałaś, ma wysłać jutro jestem dobrej myśli


Ja tez jestem dobrej myśli bo raz zostalam oszukana już mi o pieniądze nie chodzi ja nie zbiednieje a ona nie wprowadzi się tylko chodzi mi o mój czas bo ja już mam 7tydz i jak nie uda się z arthrotecem to będę musiała szukać gdzieś zestawu prawdziwego a wiele czasu mi już nie zostało a to tylko przez ta oszustke co mi sprzedała fałszywy zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też zamówiłam, dziś u tej Pani z tego nr.ktory podałaś, ma wysłać jutro jestem dobrej myśli


A ile sztuk zamówiłas ja 12szt może tyle wystarczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ile sztuk zamówiłas ja 12szt może tyle wystarczy


Ja. Zamówiłam całe opakowanie 20szt.
Art.zazylam już raz 12 szt. miałam ból brzucha i lekkie krwawienie, było to tydz.temu bylam wtedy w 7 tyg.teraz to 8 tydz.czas mnie też goni więc myślę, że tym razem wszystko będzie dobrze i Art. zadziała, jeśli nie, to też tak samo jak ty będę musiała szukać org.zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Też zamówiłam, dziś u tej Pani z tego nr.ktory podałaś, ma wysłać jutro jestem dobrej myśli


Daj znać jak Ci poszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja. Zamówiłam całe opakowanie 20szt.
> Art.zazylam już raz 12 szt. miałam ból brzucha i lekkie krwawienie, było to tydz.temu bylam wtedy w 7 tyg.teraz to 8 tydz.czas mnie też goni więc myślę, że tym razem wszystko będzie dobrze i Art. zadziała, jeśli nie, to też tak samo jak ty będę musiała szukać org.zestawu


Trzymam kciuki że tym razem ci się uda ja jak bym nie została oszukana i bym miała oryginalny zestaw to już bym była po uważaj na ta Annę Szulc i na drugą Panią Ania Ziemiewicz pisząc do tej Pani poleciła mi właśnie Annę Szulc pewnie razem działają i oszukują dziewczyn przez ta Panią mam teraz mało czasu bo pisząc do tej Pani byłam dopiero w 5tyg i czekałam po prostu na pieniądze żeby kupić ten zestaw fałszywy a przez 2tyg bym znalazła kogoś uczciwego i już bym była po anie teraz muszę się martwić żeby się udało bo mało czasu mam niech wypcha się tymi pieniędzmi ale zabrała mój czas co jest tutaj najważniejszy więc ostrzegam przed tymi oszustkami brak słów więc jak będziesz już po to napisz czy się udało albo daj namiar na siebie gdzie można prywatnie pisać nie na tym forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Daj znać jak Ci poszło


Jak tylko odbiorę przesyłkę, będzie 2 próba 
Napisze czy wszystko się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny .... Przed wyslaniem do was paczki handlara ma obowiazek wypisania dodatkowej kartki' sprawdzenie zawartosci ' oczywisciejezeli sb tego zyczycie, alew takiej sytuacji chcesz wiedziec co kupujesz ,, tak... To czemu z tego nie korzystacie tylko kuoujecie kota w worku, nie wiecie o czym dokladnie mowie idzcie na poczte dopytajcie o to.. Nie zgadzajcie sie na wysylke bez spr zawartosci.... I od razu proscie o zdj tego pisma aby wyslaly mmsem.. Oh kobitki, wystarczylo przewertowac forum od moze nie samego poczatki, ale polowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tutaj handlara sama do siebie pisze komy, maja po kilka nr tel, jezeli jest duzo pozytywnych komentarzy o uczciwej handlarze,a takie tez byly,od razu zostaja skreslone przez 'oszukane kuoujace' ... duzo wiem poniewaz na tym forum jestem niestety juz drugi raz... Jak ktoras nie chce byc oszukana to mam 12 tabl arth sprzedam za ta cene za kt kupilam , 250zl . Moge sie spotkac , a jak wysle to tak jak pisalam w wczeaniejszym komentarzu z sprawdzeniem wysylki,  podaaj  namiar na siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
> Wysoka skuteczność.
> Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
> Różne dostępne zestawy.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
> Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
> Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
> ...




Dziewczyny moje dzis dotarły polecam pania bo wszystko oryginalne i ze sprawdzeniem zgodne z opisem zaczynam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak tylko odbiorę przesyłkę, będzie 2 próba 
> Napisze czy wszystko się udało


Jak dostanie pani paczkę proszę napisać czy przyszły oryginalne bo ja nie mogłam dostać że sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam   posiadam arthotrc 12 tabletk 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak dostanie pani paczkę proszę napisać czy przyszły oryginalne bo ja nie mogłam dostać że sprawdzeniem


Hey
moja sytuacja sie zmieniła  u mnie tab. Art.zaczęły działać dopiero w 9 dniu od zarzycia 1 tab.bylo krwawienie (jest nadal) itd.wszystko się udało,a ja w tym czasie zdarzyłam zamówić całe op.tab. na kolejną próbę.. chciałam być uczciwa tak jak Pani od której zamówiłam te tab.i odebrałam przesyłkę, wszystko się zgadzało, tab.w oryginalnym pudełku zaklejone jak z apteki  wysyłka za pobr.z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hey
> moja sytuacja sie zmieniła  u mnie tab. Art.zaczęły działać dopiero w 9 dniu od zarzycia 1 tab.bylo krwawienie (jest nadal) itd.wszystko się udało,a ja w tym czasie zdarzyłam zamówić całe op.tab. na kolejną próbę.. chciałam być uczciwa tak jak Pani od której zamówiłam te tab.i odebrałam przesyłkę, wszystko się zgadzało, tab.w oryginalnym pudełku zaklejone jak z apteki  wysyłka za pobr.z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartosci


To może Pani je sprzedać no ja muszę odebrać paczkę bo jeszcze tego nie zrobiłam i tak bym pod wieczór dopiero bym wzięła no mam nadzieję że umnie też pójdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To może Pani je sprzedać no ja muszę odebrać paczkę bo jeszcze tego nie zrobiłam i tak bym pod wieczór dopiero bym wzięła no mam nadzieję że umnie też pójdzie


Trzyma za cb kciuki, bądź dobrej myśli  będzie dobrze, wszystko się uda...odezwij się jak ci poszło. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzyma za cb kciuki, bądź dobrej myśli  będzie dobrze, wszystko się uda...odezwij się jak ci poszło. Powodzenia


Jak wezmę to napisze ale pewnie dopiero jutro napiszę co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży. Nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać. Zadzwoń lub napisz. Znajdziesz nas pod adresem kobietawpigulce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skurcze bieguna po zażyciu drugiej dawki krwawienie słabe skurcze dość mocne jeszcze jedna dawka mi została do wzięcia czy jest jeszcze szansa że się uda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I dużo śluzu wyleciało ale nadal krwawienie słabe i nadal skurcze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanów się czy nie powinnaś pojechać do szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzyma za cb kciuki, bądź dobrej myśli  będzie dobrze, wszystko się uda...odezwij się jak ci poszło. Powodzenia


I chyba się udało jednym słowem to było chlustniecie jak ze mnie dwa razy wypadło coś choć jeszcze mam skurcze brzucha ale raczej nie aż takie silne jak wcześniej zobaczymy po paru dniach czy objawy ciąży mina bo miałam je przede wszystkim przestałam kawę pić rano musiałam odrazu jeść bo było mi nie dobrze i nic mi tak dobrze nie smakowało jak przed jak to wszystko minie będę szczęśliwa i mam nadzieję że się udało od godz 16:30 do teraz meczylam się strasznie z bólem choć teraz jeszcze też mam jakieś skurcze może jeszcze coś wyleci jutro zobaczę jak będzie to wyglądać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wszystkim, spóźnia mi się okres 4 dni(nigdy się nie spóźnia) boje się ze jestem w ciąży, jeśli to prawda muszę działać z tabletkami. Tak cholernie się martwię ze nie uda mi się załatwić oryginalnego zestawu arthrotec :Frown: ( Błagam polećcie kogos kto mi wysle natychmiast te tabletki w razie wu, dzisiaj robie test..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I chyba się udało jednym słowem to było chlustniecie jak ze mnie dwa razy wypadło coś choć jeszcze mam skurcze brzucha ale raczej nie aż takie silne jak wcześniej zobaczymy po paru dniach czy objawy ciąży mina bo miałam je przede wszystkim przestałam kawę pić rano musiałam odrazu jeść bo było mi nie dobrze i nic mi tak dobrze nie smakowało jak przed jak to wszystko minie będę szczęśliwa i mam nadzieję że się udało od godz 16:30 do teraz meczylam się strasznie z bólem choć teraz jeszcze też mam jakieś skurcze może jeszcze coś wyleci jutro zobaczę jak będzie to wyglądać


Hey, jak tam wszystko dobrze?jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hey, jak tam wszystko dobrze?jak się czujesz?


Hey już dobrze się czuje brzuch też już nie boli żadnych skurczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej wszystkim, spóźnia mi się okres 4 dni(nigdy się nie spóźnia) boje się ze jestem w ciąży, jeśli to prawda muszę działać z tabletkami. Tak cholernie się martwię ze nie uda mi się załatwić oryginalnego zestawu arthrotec( Błagam polećcie kogos kto mi wysle natychmiast te tabletki w razie wu, dzisiaj robie test..


Znam Panią która wysyła oryginalny arthrotec w czoraj przyszła mi paczka i wszystko było jak należy z czystym sumieniem mogę podać numer tel do tej Pani wysyła paczki ze sprawdzeniem choć coś umnie się nie dało że sprawdzeniem ale wzięłam zapłaciłam i było wszystko w porządku i ja już jest po zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To numer tej Pani  783 048 319 proszę do niej napisać  tu też jedna dziewczyna u niej zamawiałam i tak samo przyszło jej oryginalne a za 12 tabletek chce tylko 160zl anie 250 lub więcej jak inni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znam Panią która wysyła oryginalny arthrotec w czoraj przyszła mi paczka i wszystko było jak należy z czystym sumieniem mogę podać numer tel do tej Pani wysyła paczki ze sprawdzeniem choć coś umnie się nie dało że sprawdzeniem ale wzięłam zapłaciłam i było wszystko w porządku i ja już jest po zabiegu



Lepiej doplacic i miec pewnosc. Handlary sobie same pisza komy ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lepiej doplacic i miec pewnosc. Handlary sobie same pisza komy ..


Przepraszam nie jestem żadna handlara jak ktoś chce mogę po wysyłać zdjęcia na priv że dostałam paczkę w czoraj i juz z zużytym blistrem po tabletkach i pudełkiem a sama w czoraj w nocy pisałam że wszystko poszło itd więc polecam tą panią i nie jestem handlara a też wcześniej pisałam do dziewczyny z tego forum i też jej polecilam jej ten numer zresztą ta pani wysyła paczkę ze sprawdzeniem więc niczym nie ryzykujemy ale że ja nie mogłam takiej paczki dostać więc zaryzykowalam i zapłaciłam za paczkę i było wszystko ok ale ta druga dziewczyna co tez jej polecilam już dostała paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zanim zapłaciła więc ona niczym nie ryzykowala i też wszystko się zgadzało więc tu niczym nie ryzykujemy bo można przed zapłatą zobaczyć co dostaliśmy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeszcze mogę napisać kto tu jest handlara co wysyła paczki tylko do paczkomatu ja właśnie dałam się tak zrobić zamiast dostać oryginalny zestaw bo chciałam zestaw zamiast arthrotecu to dostałam jakieś tabletki niewiadomo jakie i handlara jest Anna Szulc już tu parę razy pisałam żeby uważać nania i nic u niej nie zamawiać i jeszcze jej znajoma co ja poleca tylko zapomniałam jak się nazywa ale jak przypomnę sobie to napewno napisze żeby was ostrzec przed tymi paniami mam nadzieję że już żadna nie da się i oszukać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dostałam za pobraniem ze sprawdzenie zawartosci polecam 574-775-418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam nie jestem żadna handlara jak ktoś chce mogę po wysyłać zdjęcia na priv że dostałam paczkę w czoraj i juz z zużytym blistrem po tabletkach i pudełkiem a sama w czoraj w nocy pisałam że wszystko poszło itd więc polecam tą panią i nie jestem handlara a też wcześniej pisałam do dziewczyny z tego forum i też jej polecilam jej ten numer zresztą ta pani wysyła paczkę ze sprawdzeniem więc niczym nie ryzykujemy ale że ja nie mogłam takiej paczki dostać więc zaryzykowalam i zapłaciłam za paczkę i było wszystko ok ale ta druga dziewczyna co tez jej polecilam już dostała paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zanim zapłaciła więc ona niczym nie ryzykowala i też wszystko się zgadzało więc tu niczym nie ryzykujemy bo można przed zapłatą zobaczyć co dostaliśmy


Potwierdzam, wszystko co tu napisałaś, nie jestesmy handlarami które, piszą sobie same posty, aby zachęcić dziewczyny do zakupu, a jednocześnie po wpłacie na konto kasy, zniknąć, albo wysłać jakieś witaminki... 
potrzebowalam pomocy odn.tabletek dziewczyna sama z siebie z dobrej woli poleciła mi Panią od której zakupiłam tab.oryginalne z wysyłką za pobr.i spr.zawartosci ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth 12szt 250zl,  odbior mozliwy lub wysylkq pobraniowa +spr zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boze kto mi sprzeda te tabletki 12 sztuk? Ja pierdole jednak jestem w ciąży jestem już po teście, wyszły 2 kreski, chyba się załamie zaraz pisze na różne numery o tabletki nikt mi nie odpisuje  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ma zestaw oryginalny może już wam się nie przyda ? Jestem w mega ciężkiej sytuacji zależy mi na czasie błagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;199742]Boze kto mi sprzeda te tabletki 12 sztuk? Ja pierdole jednak jestem w ciąży jestem już po teście, wyszły 2 kreski, chyba się załamie zaraz pisze na różne numery o tabletki nikt mi nie odpisuje  :Frown: [/QUOTE

Napisz do tej Pani 783 048 319. Ja tabletki odebrałam wczoraj wysyłka za pobr.sprawdzenie zawartosci, tab. Oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boze kto mi sprzeda te tabletki 12 sztuk? Ja pierdole jednak jestem w ciąży jestem już po teście, wyszły 2 kreski, chyba się załamie zaraz pisze na różne numery o tabletki nikt mi nie odpisuje


667057176 też wysyła za pobraniem że spr.zawartosci...tylko nie wiem czy jeszcze posiada te tab.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;199744]


> Boze kto mi sprzeda te tabletki 12 sztuk? Ja pierdole jednak jestem w ciąży jestem już po teście, wyszły 2 kreski, chyba się załamie zaraz pisze na różne numery o tabletki nikt mi nie odpisuje [/QUOTE
> 
> Napisz do tej Pani 783 048 319. Ja tabletki odebrałam wczoraj wysyłka za pobr.sprawdzenie zawartosci, tab. Oryginalne


Potwierdzam napisz do tej Pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boze kto mi sprzeda te tabletki 12 sztuk? Ja pierdole jednak jestem w ciąży jestem już po teście, wyszły 2 kreski, chyba się załamie zaraz pisze na różne numery o tabletki nikt mi nie odpisuje


Podaj namiar na sb odezwe sie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Namiar na mnie labain98 @gmail.com błagam niech ktoś się odezwie ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Namiar na mnie labain98 @gmail.com błagam niech ktoś się odezwie ;(


Proszę podaj numer tel bo coś nie mogę napisać na pocztę która podalas

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę podaj numer tel bo coś nie mogę napisać na pocztę która podalas



Masz pecha bo dziewczyna juz pisala do Mnie, ohh .. Co tu sie dzieje porazka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktoś do sprzeda arthotec forte  woj pomorskie najlepiej odbiór osobisty pilnie potrzebuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny byłam u ginekologa i okazało się, ze jest pęcherz płodowy ale nie widać nic jeszcze, to bodajże wczoraj był 4 tydzień 6 dzień, chce wziąć arthrotec czy zadziała jeśli nie ma płodu jeszcze ? Czy zacznę krwawić ? Proszę pomóżcie bo nie wiem co robić mam możliwość zażycia w ten weekend arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialam identycznie , zaszybko zaczelas brac, 6tydz to najlepsza opcja , poczekaj do 6tyg i rob kuracje, a w tym czasie bthcg i znow po wzieciu tabl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ma ktoś do sprzeda arthotec forte  woj pomorskie najlepiej odbiór osobisty pilnie potrzebuje.



Niestety , slask

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mialam identycznie , zaszybko zaczelas brac, 6tydz to najlepsza opcja , poczekaj do 6tyg i rob kuracje, a w tym czasie bthcg i znow po wzieciu tabl


Jeszcze nie zaczęłam brać dopiero planuje w weekend wciąć to będzie 5 tydzień 3 dzień to dobry czas na zażycie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlpiej 6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Masz pecha bo dziewczyna juz pisala do Mnie, ohh .. Co tu sie dzieje porazka


Nie mam pecha chciałam tylko dziewczynie pomóc i dac namiar kto by jej pomógł na 100% i nie za duże pieniądze jak tu chcą arthrotec za 12tab za 250zl porąbalo dziewczyn ja kupiłam za 160zl i ze sprawdzeniem paczki niczym nie ryzykując ja nie sprzedaje tych leków więc ja nie chciałam jej sprzedać tylko dac namiar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyno Cb nie objebala nast objebie. Pomysl troche

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno Cb nie objebala nast objebie. Pomysl troche


Już się boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już się boję


Przepraszam pomyliłam się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyno Cb nie objebala nast objebie. Pomysl troche


Ale w jaki sposób no dziewczyna przed opłaceniem paczki można ją sprawdzić to w jaki sposób ma nas okłamac sprawdzamy i dopiero płacimy to ja nie rozumiem czemu pani pisze że ma następną ojebac jak to paczka ze sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale w jaki sposób no dziewczyna przed opłaceniem paczki można ją sprawdzić to w jaki sposób ma nas okłamac sprawdzamy i dopiero płacimy to ja nie rozumiem czemu pani pisze że ma następną ojebac jak to paczka ze sprawdzeniem


A pani zamawiała z jakiego numeru ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A pani zamawiała z jakiego numeru ?


To numer Pani co zamawiałam u niej arthrotec forte 12szt za 160zl przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem 783 048 319

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To numer Pani co zamawiałam u niej arthrotec forte 12szt za 160zl przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem 783 048 319


Ile tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile tabletek ?


12tabletek kosztuje 160zl 20tabletek czyli całe opakowanie kosztuje 280zl przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie kazda ma taka mozliwosc z tego co pisaly , poczytaj wpisy na wczewniejszych forach , a dokladnie bedziesz wiedziala do czego sa zdolne :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie kazda ma taka mozliwosc z tego co pisaly , poczytaj wpisy na wczewniejszych forach , a dokladnie bedziesz wiedziala do czego sa zdolne :-)


Ja nie miałam możliwości mieć paczki ze sprawdzeniem a jednak było wszystko ok druga pani co jej polecilam ten numer też zamówiła i ona miała ze sprawdzeniem i też było ok a jak chcecie przepłacać i bydz oszukane to róbcie jak chcecie nie moja sprawa ja wiem że ta pani jest uczciwa i aż tak drogo niechce ja zabieg robiłam przed wczoraj i też tu pisałam i udało się z tabletkami tej Pani ale ja już tu nikogo nie będę przekonywać że ta pani jest sprawdzona na 100% same sobie szukajcie i przeplacajcie bo ja już nie mam do was sił takie tempe jesteście żegnam na zawsze Bo niektóre tu dziewczyny są żałosne i nic więcej żegnam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie miałam możliwości mieć paczki ze sprawdzeniem a jednak było wszystko ok druga pani co jej polecilam ten numer też zamówiła i ona miała ze sprawdzeniem i też było ok a jak chcecie przepłacać i bydz oszukane to róbcie jak chcecie nie moja sprawa ja wiem że ta pani jest uczciwa i aż tak drogo niechce ja zabieg robiłam przed wczoraj i też tu pisałam i udało się z tabletkami tej Pani ale ja już tu nikogo nie będę przekonywać że ta pani jest sprawdzona na 100% same sobie szukajcie i przeplacajcie bo ja już nie mam do was sił takie tempe jesteście żegnam na zawsze Bo niektóre tu dziewczyny są żałosne i nic więcej żegnam


Niestety za glupoty sie płaci. Prawda jest taka,ze nawet gdyby 500zl kosztowaly to kazda, ktora jest pewna swojego czynu to kupi. Ja mialam swoje zródło najtansze, apteka. Nie jest to nic skomplikowanego zdobyc recepte, trzeba porzadnie obmyslec temat  :Big Grin:  250zl a 160zl+wysylka to wcale niewielka roznica w porownaniu do 50zl (zakup w aptwce) ????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety za glupoty sie płaci. Prawda jest taka,ze nawet gdyby 500zl kosztowaly to kazda, ktora jest pewna swojego czynu to kupi. Ja mialam swoje zródło najtansze, apteka. Nie jest to nic skomplikowanego zdobyc recepte, trzeba porzadnie obmyslec temat  250zl a 160zl+wysylka to wcale niewielka roznica w porownaniu do 50zl (zakup w aptwce) ????????


Nie stety umnie w aptekach niema tego leku a do lekarza bym nie poszła bo tam każdy mnie zna taka przychodnia do której od dziecka chodziłam i z lekarzami tak samo a żaden lekarz by mi tych tabletek nie przepisał a na nikogo innego też by mi nie przepisali nawet jak by mama tato babcia czy dziadek żyli to bym nawet nie poszła bo też tam każdy ich znał i wiedzieli na co się leczą więc widzisz są różne sytuacje bardzo dawno był mi ten lek potrzebny dla koleżanki to nawet dostałam go bez recepty w aptece ale teraz już nawet w moim mieście niema tego leku w zadnej aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A z przesylka zaplacilam 170zl to jednak jest różnica z 250zl bo to jest 90zl to raczej jest spora różnica

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I pamiętaj nie każda ma taka możliwość zakupu tego leku w aptece tak jak Ty jak by tak było to by nie było tego forum i nikt by nie przepłacal tylko by poszedł do apteki ale nie każda w swoim mieście ma taka możliwość tak jak ja ja nie mam takiej możliwości nawet jak bym miała ta receptę to i tak bym nie kupiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobieto w aptece jak nie maja to zamawiają i za jeden lub  dwa dni juz jest dostepna . Masz dziwny tok myslenia, jak znają to jeszcze lepiej, zazrrooo...bo wystarczy kupic kawe , czy czekolade lub dac w lape i masz recepte ... Jak nie stac cie na takie z forum tabletki za 250 zl czy 300zl to moglas w ten sposob kombinowac .. Niekiedy warto pomyslec glowka , dalam Ci duzo wskazowek , wykorzystaj na drugi raz.. I nie reklamuj handlar oszustek ktore na X stronie na tym forum byly opisywane jako oszustki , a, zze tobie sie poszczescilo  to naprawde ciesz sie bo nawet te 160zl moglabys wtopic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto w aptece jak nie maja to zamawiają i za jeden lub  dwa dni juz jest dostepna . Masz dziwny tok myslenia, jak znają to jeszcze lepiej, zazrrooo...bo wystarczy kupic kawe , czy czekolade lub dac w lape i masz recepte ... Jak nie stac cie na takie z forum tabletki za 250 zl czy 300zl to moglas w ten sposob kombinowac .. Niekiedy warto pomyslec glowka , dalam Ci duzo wskazowek , wykorzystaj na drugi raz.. I nie reklamuj handlar oszustek ktore na X stronie na tym forum byly opisywane jako oszustki , a, zze tobie sie poszczescilo  to naprawde ciesz sie bo nawet te 160zl moglabys wtopic


Naprawdę tempa jesteś co ci pisze po pierwsze jak ktoś ma Cię okłamac wysyłając ze sprawdzeniem paczki po drugie umnie w mieście nawet nie można zamówić tego leku bo w hurtowni niema czego Ty jeszcze nie rozumiesz jest to małe miasteczko i unas lekarze nie przyjmują łapówek zwłaszcza od znajomych bo po prostu boją się toz to logiczne jak mogłabym w aptece kupić to bym poszła do apteki i bym wolała dac 50zl niż więcej ale nie ma takiej możliwości i zresztą co ja bym mogła lekarzowi powiedzieć że potrzebny mi arthrotec na co na ból kości a zresztą by się zapytał a czemu odrazu taki lek chce anie inny to głupota i wolę nie robić z siebie idiotki przed lekarzem moja kol chciała załatwić receptę to nie chciał lekarz jej wypisać tego leku i nie wypisal i koniec mojej dyskusji z Tobą bo to bez sensu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naprawdę tempa jesteś co ci pisze po pierwsze jak ktoś ma Cię okłamac wysyłając ze sprawdzeniem paczki po drugie umnie w mieście nawet nie można zamówić tego leku bo w hurtowni niema czego Ty jeszcze nie rozumiesz jest to małe miasteczko i unas lekarze nie przyjmują łapówek zwłaszcza od znajomych bo po prostu boją się toz to logiczne jak mogłabym w aptece kupić to bym poszła do apteki i bym wolała dac 50zl niż więcej ale nie ma takiej możliwości i zresztą co ja bym mogła lekarzowi powiedzieć że potrzebny mi arthrotec na co na ból kości a zresztą by się zapytał a czemu odrazu taki lek chce anie inny to głupota i wolę nie robić z siebie idiotki przed lekarzem moja kol chciała załatwić receptę to nie chciał lekarz jej wypisać tego leku i nie wypisal i koniec mojej dyskusji z Tobą bo to bez sensu



Niektore oferuja spr zawartosci, a na priv nie ma takiej mozliwosci ..lub pisza ze wysylka poszla ze spr zawartosci , a potem okazuje sie inaczej .. Taka jest rzeczywistosc , niekiedy trzeba sobie samemu poradzic , a to forum to ostatecznosc , najlepsza opcja odbior osobisty , ale wtedy tez one nie maja pewnosci z kim sie spotkaja bo moga z psami,tak.. Wiec typowe hanflarki sie na to nie pisza,ale reklama muwi byc  z odbiorem osobistym, nie dajcie sie oazukac badzcie uwazne , najlepiej bedzie to forum zglosic na policje . Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny polecam wysyłke dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości tabletki były w blistraczh  polecam tean numer 791-302-084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z was planuje na dniach zażyć ? Może zechce w tym samym czasie żeby nie być sama ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę


140 za całe opakowanie? :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem 3dni po zabiegu w czasie zabiegu naprawdę dwa razy ze mnie po prostu to chlustnelo i normalnie krwawie tak jak przy okresie tylko że dzisiaj mam jakieś skurcze w dole brzucha napewno nie aż takie jak przy poronieniu są lżejsze ale czy to jest normalne ze mogą występować skurcze czy to oznacza że tak macica się oczyszcza czy to może być też inny powód dodam że dopiero dzisiaj mam takie skurcze i też nie tak cały czas z przerwami jak w dzień trochę mnie bolało to dopiero teraz znowu zaczelo boleć ale da się wytrzymać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, o godzinie 15:00 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę leku Arthrotec forte dopochwowo(wyjęłam rdzenie), zobaczymy co dalej boje się;( jest tu ktoś ? Moja temp ciała teraz o 15:10 to 35.7

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej, o godzinie 15:00 wzięłam pierwsza dawkę leku Arthrotec forte dopochwowo(wyjęłam rdzenie), zobaczymy co dalej boje się;( jest tu ktoś ? Moja temp ciała teraz o 15:10 to 35.7


Po godzine mam 36.7 stopni, czuje delikatne skurcze(?) i boli delikatnie podbrzusze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O godzinie 18:00 wzięłam druga dawkę. Jak na razie brak krwawienia, podpaska sucha. Boli brzuch jak na okres(nie jest tragicznie) i mam ochotę jeść. Boje się, ze tabletki umieściłam nie dosc głęboko( dopochwowo) i teraz leze z poduszka pod tyłkiem z nogami w górze aby może głębiej się przesunęły. Boje się, stresuje, ze nie pójdzie tak jak powinno... jestem sama i emocjonalnie czuje się zle bardzo choć jestem pewna tej aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

19:45 ból brzucha nasilił się, zaczynam krwawić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

21:00 3 dawka ból nie do wytrzymania, krwawię ze skrzepami muszę wziąć przeciwbólowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu dopochwowo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny polecam wysyłke dostałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości tabletki były w blistraczh  polecam tean numer 791-302-084



ja też zamawiałam dziś dotarła polecam wszystko ok jednak są jeszcze uczciwe osoby zaczynam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Karolina :)

> 21:00 3 dawka ból nie do wytrzymania, krwawię ze skrzepami muszę wziąć przeciwbólowe


Hej!
Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę


Dziękuję bardzo Pani ja już jestem tydzień po zażyciu tabletek od Pani od za życia po 3 dniach miałam skurcze brzucha już się bałam że coś zostało bo krwawilam bez żadnych skrzepow krwi ani resztek pozostałości ale przedwczoraj wyleciały ze mnie jeszcze dwie tkanki i już od wczoraj mniejsze skurcze aż znikły calkowicie i juz mam mniejsze krwawienie jeszcze jak sie przesile tak jak dzisiaj to troszke bolal brzuch ale tak minimalnie wiec sie udalo czuje sie dobrze i dziekuje za uczciwosc bo jednak nie mogla pani mi wyslac paczki ze sprawdzeniem ale za ufalam pani i jestes uczciwa osoba tu siadaly dziewczyny namnie jak pania polecalam ale mam to gdzies niechca pomocy i naprawde tanich tabletek i przedewszskim orginalnych to ich strata za to ja zaluje ze nie trafilam na pania odrazu i ja jestem zadowolona a to juz tydzien po dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej!
> Jak się czujesz?


Zle, bardzo zle

----------


## Zuuzaaa

Kupię tabletki od sprawdzonej osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię tabletki od sprawdzonej osoby


Sprawdzona osoba co bardzo mi pomógła raz zostalam oszukana i znalazłam ta Panią można zaufać w 100% wysyła paczkę ze sprawdzeniem a to numer tej Pani  
 783 048 319

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam wszystkim stronę aborcjawdomu.pl  bardzo miły i fachowy kontakt, mogłam sobie sprawdzić przesyłkę, dostałam wszystkie wszystkie informacje jak przeprowadzić kurację oraz jak trzeba się do niej przygotować. Ginekolog potwierdził udany zabieg. Teraz mogę odetchnąć.  Polecam z całego serca!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany kinga

Dziewczyny mam już te tabletki, czy powie mi któraś jak je prawidłowo stosować? Co? Jak ? Kiedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi jak długo krawiliscie po poronieniu bo umnie jest 2tygodnie po i jeszcze plamie poza tym nic więcej mi nie dolega

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotrc 12 tabletk 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartość kontakt pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak prawidłowo stosować tabletki? Podpowiecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy na oczyszczenie macicy z resztek wystarczy arthrotec  bez potrzeby lyzeczkowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy na oczyszczenie macicy z pozostałych resztek po poronieniu pomoże arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja też zamawiałam dziś dotarła polecam wszystko ok jednak są jeszcze uczciwe osoby zaczynam




moja również dotarła uczciwie również polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej powiedzcie mi czy po 3tygodniach krwawienia i po 2dniach przerwy jest możliwe żebym tak szybko dostała okresu wogole się czuje tak jak wcześniej gdy miałam okres wszystkie te same objawy ale tak szybko by nadszedł okres

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli...
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- tel: 586 915 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Sprzedam w dobrej cenie

Sprzedam bo nie potrzebuje odbiór własny Warszawa bądź wysyłka 150 zł 
798512634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli masz pytania skorzystaj z bezpłatnego chatu dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży.
Codziennie od 18 - 23 na w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej powiedzcie mi czy po 3tygodniach krwawienia i po 2dniach przerwy jest możliwe żebym tak szybko dostała okresu wogole się czuje tak jak wcześniej gdy miałam okres wszystkie te same objawy ale tak szybko by nadszedł okres


Jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthtotec 12sztuk 200zl odbior osobisty najlepiej, śląsk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeszcze raz


Napisze tak zabieg robiłam 24sierpnia krwawilam do 10września później to były plamienia a 11-12 nic a 13 dostałam tak jak by okres a od paru dni wcześniej miałam ochotę na słodkie tak jak zawsze przed okresem dzisiaj 5dzien jest jak krwawie ale też to nie jest aż takie mocne krwawienie nawet lżejsze niż przed ale czy to nie jest dziwne że tak bym szybko dostała okres ogólnie dobrze się czuje mam bóle brzucha ale takie jak przy okresie a teraz czekam kiedy się skończy też przed tym wszystkim miałam 5dni krwawienia i z 2-3 dni plamienia a teraz niewiem jak to będzie wyglądać czy po takim poronieniu ten okres może być dłuższy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Napisze tak zabieg robiłam 24sierpnia krwawilam do 10września później to były plamienia a 11-12 nic a 13 dostałam tak jak by okres a od paru dni wcześniej miałam ochotę na słodkie tak jak zawsze przed okresem dzisiaj 5dzien jest jak krwawie ale też to nie jest aż takie mocne krwawienie nawet lżejsze niż przed ale czy to nie jest dziwne że tak bym szybko dostała okres ogólnie dobrze się czuje mam bóle brzucha ale takie jak przy okresie a teraz czekam kiedy się skończy też przed tym wszystkim miałam 5dni krwawienia i z 2-3 dni plamienia a teraz niewiem jak to będzie wyglądać czy po takim poronieniu ten okres może być dłuższy



Idz zrob beta hcg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idz zrob beta hcg


Nawet jak by mi coś tam zostało to myślę że do tej pory bym dostała infekcji i gorączkę no i też by zapach tej krwi byłby po prostu śmierdzący przepraszam za te słownictwo chyba że został jakiś skrzep krwi bo jak by to tkanka jakaś została to napewno bym dostała infekcje itp a jeszcze się zastanawiałam jak by coś tam zostało to ten poziom hcg by nie spadał i test ciążowy tak samo mógłby wykryć jeszcze ciążę przepraszam ale kompletnie nie znam się na tym jak to jest ogólnie dobrze się czuje tylko już mam dość tej krwi już mnie to męczy pewnie będę musiała zapisać się do lekarza choć tak bardzo niechce strasznie się boję tego lyzeczkowania i też każdemu się tłumacz po co idziesz do szpitala

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Idz zrob beta hcg


W czoraj wyleciał ze mnie skrzep krwi i dzisiaj jeszcze też wyleciał i powiem że przestał mnie boleć brzuch przez cały dzień dzisiaj mnie nie bolał może czasem coś poczułam ale tylko trochę bo przez te dni od 13 to jednak mnie pobolewal i w okolicach jajnikow jak na noc przestał boleć to rano znowu zaczął pewnie to przez te skrzepy które mi zostały ale mam nadzieję że te skrzepy co mi wypadły to już to koniec i niedługo przestanę krwawic bo to niedługo będzie miesiąc zabieg robiłam 24 sierpnia choć tyle szczęścia że nie miałam mocnego krwawiewiania ani gorączki teraz jeszcze poczekam z parę dni kiedy ustanie krwawienie bo mam nadzieję że to już się wszystko oczysciło bo już naprawdę mam dosyć tej krwi jeden plus że brzuch przestał boleć i jestem dobrej myśli że zbliża się koniec poronienia tyle czasu a tak bardzo nie chciałam być lyzeczkowana ani nie chciałam pójść do lekarza więc wolałam tyle czasu czekać aż sama się oczyszcze a że dobrze się czułam ten ból brzucha też był do wytrzymania i krwawienie nie było mocne więc pozwoliłam sobie czekać teraz jeszcze zobaczę co będzie dalej i w ostateczności pójdę do lekarza jak krwawienie wraz nie będzie przechodzić to w tedy już pójdę przepraszam że tak to chaotycznie napisałam ale nie jestem dobra w takim pisaniu trzymajcie się dziewczyny

----------


## Anka86

Dziewczyny jestem od wczoraj po dawce 3*4tabletki zaczęłam krwawić dość mocno dzisiaj już delikatnie skrzepy bardzo malutkie dodam że jestem w 6 tygodniu brak bólu brzucha itp jest szansa że się przyjęły ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem od wczoraj po dawce 3*4tabletki zaczęłam krwawić dość mocno dzisiaj już delikatnie skrzepy bardzo malutkie dodam że jestem w 6 tygodniu brak bólu brzucha itp jest szansa że się przyjęły ?


Powinnas chlusnac.. Byc moze potrzebujesz kolejnej dawki, wez znow za trzy dni , najlepiej pokaze beta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponad dwa lata temu urodziłam wcześniej starając się o dziecko poroniłam 4 razy i każde poronienie było raczej spokojne zobaczymy co wyjdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy posiada ktoś zestaw cytotec plus RU-486

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny jestem od wczoraj po dawce 3*4tabletki zaczęłam krwawić dość mocno dzisiaj już delikatnie skrzepy bardzo malutkie dodam że jestem w 6 tygodniu brak bólu brzucha itp jest szansa że się przyjęły ?


I jak tam? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy posiada ktoś zestaw cytotec plus RU-486


zamawiałam z tego numeru 575 550 093 uczciwa wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pojawiły się dwie kreski?
Nie wiesz co robić?
Nie masz z kim pogadać?
Napisz na kontakt@kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ru tylko od women help women. Tu nie sprzedajś ru tylko apap

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I jak tam? Jak się czujesz?


Niestety krwawienie ustąpiło po 2 dniach i nic po za tym ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety krwawienie ustąpiło po 2 dniach i nic po za tym ????


 chyba muszę jeszcze raz spróbować dopóki nie jest za późno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny od dłuższego czasu krwawie zanim jeszcze wyleciały mi dwa skrzepy krwi bolał mnie brzuch miałam takie skurcze i też dość długo to trwało i też miałam w tedy skąpe krwawienia ale w sobotę wyleciał mi skrzep i w niedzielę jeszcze jeden odrazu lepiej się poczułam brzuch przestał boleć a gdy te skrzepy wyleciały mam tak jakby normalny okres tak teraz krwawie normalnie I niewiem czy przy całkowitym oczyszczeniu macicy już dawno powinnam przestać krwawic czy może to potrwać dwa tygodnie tak jak przy całkowitym poronieniu a mówię że ostatni skrzep wyleciał w niedzielę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny już jestem po tabletki rzeczywiście mają swoje działania tak jak powinny w razie czego mam 12 sztuk na sprzedaż wolałam się ubezpieczyć na wszelki wypadek  i kupić dwie dawki 661174105

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już miesiąc czasu krwawie bez żadnych innych dolegliwości dzisiaj znowu wypadł ze mnie skrzep krwi a w środku była dziwne mała kuleczka miała jasna blonke ale to naprawdę byla malutka ale mam nadzieję że to już koniec bo już mam dość krwawienia i czekania kiedy przejdzie strasznie niechce mieć lyzeczkowania coroz pisze co się dzieje jeszcze poczekam tydzień I mam nadzieję że będzie koniec daje sobie jeszcze tydzień a jak nie przejdzie po tygodniu to już pójdę do lekarza ale jeszcze nie poddaje się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450 
Asnaghena@gmail.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dostałam uczciwie zestaw polecam 791-302-084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
Asnaghena@gmail.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
> Asnaghena@gmail.com
> 
> Marzena


            Boże kobieto skąd Ty ta cenę wzięłaś w aptece po 50 zł i nawet lekarz rodzinny wypisuje bez problemu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> boże kobieto skąd ty ta cenę wzięłaś w aptece po 50 zł i nawet lekarz rodzinny wypisuje bez problemu


jeśli lekarz wypisze bez problemu to po co tu siedzisz i piszesz wykup w aptece i zażyj  śmieszne są  te wpisy najlepiej za darmo szanownej pani dać i  jeszcze dopłacić najlepiej i koszty wysyłki pokryć nie trzeba było się bzykać na lewo i prawo bez zabezpieczeń to teraz problemu takiego że drogo by nie było

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450 
> Asnaghena@gmail.com
> 
> Marzena


A może to Pani Anna Szulc znowu się ogłasza tylko już pod innym adresem bo wie że jest już tu dobrze znana że to tylko handlara która wysyła jakieś witaminki dziewczyny uważajcie malo ktora ma tu orginalny zestaw kiedys alo to juz pare lat temu dostalam tu orginalny zestaw wyslala pani orginalny i bylam calyczas znia w kontakcie ale to tylko raz bo niedawno znowu potrzebowalam zestawu niechcialam arthrotecu tylko zestaw i co trafilam na Anne Szulc ktora twierdzila ze ma orginalny zestaw i dalam sie oszukac juz nie chodzi o stracone pieniadze tylko o moj czas stracony i wraz musialam zamowic arthrotec a bralam juz go w 9tyg i ciężko i długo przez to przechodzilam pisze cały czas jak umnie dalej trwa te poronienie od 24sierpnia strasznie nie chciałam być lyzeczkowana a że nic się nie dzieje to czekałam aż sama się wyczyszcze i dzisiaj jeszcze wyleciał mi spory skrzep krwi a mamy już 28wrzesnia więc długo to trwa ale jak już wcześniej pisałam jak nie przejdzie mi do końca tygodnia to pójdę już do lekarza sprawdzić czy jeszcze zostały jakieś skrzepy krwi ale ważne że sama się czyszcze i nie mam żadnej temperatury ani krwotoku więc dziewczyny uważajcie i trzymajcie się bo widzicie jak to umnie długo trwa już bym chciała żeby to byłby koniec i jak ktoś się decyduje na późną aborcję to musi uważać bo są komplikacje ja już po 9tyg napewno bym nie decydowała się na aborcję najlepiej zabieg robić 5-6 tydzień jest mniej prawdopodobne że będą komplikacje już w 9tyg jest ciężko powodzenia dla tych które są przed zabiegiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A może to Pani Anna Szulc znowu się ogłasza tylko już pod innym adresem bo wie że jest już tu dobrze znana że to tylko handlara która wysyła jakieś witaminki dziewczyny uważajcie malo ktora ma tu orginalny zestaw kiedys alo to juz pare lat temu dostalam tu orginalny zestaw wyslala pani orginalny i bylam calyczas znia w kontakcie ale to tylko raz bo niedawno znowu potrzebowalam zestawu niechcialam arthrotecu tylko zestaw i co trafilam na Anne Szulc ktora twierdzila ze ma orginalny zestaw i dalam sie oszukac juz nie chodzi o stracone pieniadze tylko o moj czas stracony i wraz musialam zamowic arthrotec a bralam juz go w 9tyg i ciężko i długo przez to przechodzilam pisze cały czas jak umnie dalej trwa te poronienie od 24sierpnia strasznie nie chciałam być lyzeczkowana a że nic się nie dzieje to czekałam aż sama się wyczyszcze i dzisiaj jeszcze wyleciał mi spory skrzep krwi a mamy już 28wrzesnia więc długo to trwa ale jak już wcześniej pisałam jak nie przejdzie mi do końca tygodnia to pójdę już do lekarza sprawdzić czy jeszcze zostały jakieś skrzepy krwi ale ważne że sama się czyszcze i nie mam żadnej temperatury ani krwotoku więc dziewczyny uważajcie i trzymajcie się bo widzicie jak to umnie długo trwa już bym chciała żeby to byłby koniec i jak ktoś się decyduje na późną aborcję to musi uważać bo są komplikacje ja już po 9tyg napewno bym nie decydowała się na aborcję najlepiej zabieg robić 5-6 tydzień jest mniej prawdopodobne że będą komplikacje już w 9tyg jest ciężko powodzenia dla tych które są przed zabiegiem


      Trzymam kciuki aby się udało do końca u mnie też wlecze się niemiłosiernie ale lecą skrzepy cały czas ja akurat byłam w 6 tygodniu i musiałam zazyc dwie dawki ale mam już z głowy ale powiem Ci że w 9 tygodniu to poronilam samoistnie dwa lata temu a tym bardziej że bardzo chciałam dziecko też krwawilam dobry miesiąc każda kobieta inaczej reaguje więc głowa do góry!!!!! Ważne się się sama oczyszczasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki aby się udało do końca u mnie też wlecze się niemiłosiernie ale lecą skrzepy cały czas ja akurat byłam w 6 tygodniu i musiałam zazyc dwie dawki ale mam już z głowy ale powiem Ci że w 9 tygodniu to poronilam samoistnie dwa lata temu a tym bardziej że bardzo chciałam dziecko też krwawilam dobry miesiąc każda kobieta inaczej reaguje więc głowa do góry!!!!! Ważne się się sama oczyszczasz


Dzięki bardzo jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trzymam kciuki aby się udało do końca u mnie też wlecze się niemiłosiernie ale lecą skrzepy cały czas ja akurat byłam w 6 tygodniu i musiałam zazyc dwie dawki ale mam już z głowy ale powiem Ci że w 9 tygodniu to poronilam samoistnie dwa lata temu a tym bardziej że bardzo chciałam dziecko też krwawilam dobry miesiąc każda kobieta inaczej reaguje więc głowa do góry!!!!! Ważne się się sama oczyszczasz


A jest możliwe żebym miała jeszcze jakieś skurcze bo właśnie jeszcze trochę krwawie nie dużo a jeszcze odczuwam czasami skurcze ale takie nie mocne do wytrzymania i jeszcze wyleciał skrzep tylko tym razem mniejszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym pogadać. Czekamy na Ciebie. 
Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Możesz zadzwonić, napisać lub porozmawiać na czacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jest możliwe żebym miała jeszcze jakieś skurcze bo właśnie jeszcze trochę krwawie nie dużo a jeszcze odczuwam czasami skurcze ale takie nie mocne do wytrzymania i jeszcze wyleciał skrzep tylko tym razem mniejszy


Tak ja po poronieniu  a miałam ich 4 i każde były różne najgorsze są te w późniejszej ciąży w 3 miesiącu jak poronilam to prawie miesiąc się czyscilam sama i bóle były różne i kręgosłupa i skurcze każdy inaczej odczuwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak ja po poronieniu  a miałam ich 4 i każde były różne najgorsze są te w późniejszej ciąży w 3 miesiącu jak poronilam to prawie miesiąc się czyscilam sama i bóle były różne i kręgosłupa i skurcze każdy inaczej odczuwa


Ja zazwyczaj mam pod wieczór plamienia ale wkładka higieniczna wystarcza to mam nadzieję że to już koniec niedługo będzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Czy zamawiała któraś z was zestaw ze strony Girlinneed lub słyszała jakieś opinie o niej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny w końcu już koniec krwawienia plamien w sobotę na wieczór skończyło się 24sierpnia robiłam zabieg i sama czyscilam się do  3pazdziernika mialam czasami takie momenty żeby pójść do lekarza bo już miałam dość tych krwawien ale bardzo nie chciałam mieć lyzeczkowania i wolałam czekać aż sama się oczyszcze i w końcu koniec udało się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem zainteresowana zakupem tabletek Arthrotec Forte lub Cytotec. Proszę o kontakt mailowy.  fizmat333@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

783 048 319 Najtaniej najpewniej z możliwością sprawdzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,czy jest ktoś kto używał tych tabletek w celu poronienia,jesli tak to w jakich dawkach i co ile?Tylko błagam o odp. osób które coś na ten temat wiedza,a nie osoby które zaraz zapewne określą mnie jako mordeńczynie..Prosze nie oceniajcie mnie jestem matKą 2 cudownych dzieci i naprawde jest mi cieżko,ale decyzje juz podjełam i jest moja i to ja będe płacić za nia całe zycie.


Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej... 
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

533 112 121

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 791-302-084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
> Wysoka skuteczność.
> Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
> Różne dostępne zestawy.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
> Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
> Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
> ...



Dziewczyny polecam z całego serca uczciwa pani w sobotę skończyłam stosować w 99% wydaje mi się że się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

798512634 polecam z Całego serca jestem już po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny polecacie jakiś numer, gdzie kupię sam artrotec. Zależy mi na czasie i pewnej, rzetelnej osobie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny z całego serca polecam Panią Agnieszkę 798512634 jestem już po bez nerwów i płaczu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli ktoras chce zestaw od organizacji women help women to prosze pisac.
Doszedl po ok miesiącu.. Juz myślałam ze nie dojdzie
joanna.jendrzok@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z polecenia kupiłam dzięki polecam dalej jak ktoś ma pytania dotyczące wszystko opisze wysłucha polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już po nigdy więcej nie chce tego przechodzić . Bardzo pomocna była pani od której zamawiałam polecam ją bo wysłała ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i wszystko oryginalne 731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce nic pisać już po ból niesamowity dziękuje 798512634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam wszystko dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane data przydatności też ok Pani wysłamłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;200232]Już po nigdy więcej nie chce tego przechodzić .

Jeśli jesteś po aborcji i potrzebujesz wsparcia - zadzwoń lub napisz.
Otrzymasz bezpłatną pomoc: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję i chcesz porozmawiać?

Skorzystaj z darmowego chatu dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży:

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam ostatnie opakowania za opakowanie arthrotec 300 zł możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję i chcesz porozmawiać?

Skorzystaj z darmowego chatu dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży:

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Czy ktoś uczciwy jest w stanie mi pomóc? Sprzedać tabletki lub receptę? Niedawno padłam ofiarą oszustwa i proszę o szczera pomoc.




Hej!
Jak się czujesz? Jaki to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l  - bezpłatna konsultacja (chat/telefon/email) dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 150 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę pomóc. Proszę pisać na email karinka1300@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł/Gdybym nie odpisywała jestem w pracy napewno odpiszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam art od sprawdzonej osoby ktora nie oszuka wyśle ze sprawdzeniem i nie za kosmiczną kwotę błagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne

    uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki poronne jakby komus sie przydały to chetnie odsprzedam orginalne i skuteczne .
 Kontakt 512204079 Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, jestem tu nowa. Teraz wzięłam trzecią dawkę. Ból niesamowity. Po pierwszej dawce zaczęłam krwawić, maleńkie skrzepy się pojawiły... Po drugiej dawce tylko plamiłam. Dziewczyny, tak bardzo się boję, że nie uda mi się...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Daj znać czy się udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupię arthrotec najlepiej odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam szukam arthrotecu w przyzwoitej cenie bardzo proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam opakowanie Arthrotec i chetnie odsprzedam za cene 350 zł. 
Jest to lek orginalny bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Mi pomogł wiec pomoże równiez i Tobie. 
Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów bo jest ich tu sporo i zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z jakim dopiskiem obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam opakowanie Arthrotec i chetnie odsprzedam za cene 350 zł. 
Jest to lek orginalny bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Mi pomogł wiec pomoże równiez i Tobie. 
Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów bo jest ich tu sporo i zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z jakim dopiskiem obok. Kontakt 512-204-079 Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Monice już podziękujemy chyba że chcemy mieć problemy z policja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam ostatnie opakowania za opakowanie arthrotec 300 zł możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję 20szt tabletek w rozsądnej cenie z możliwością wysyłki i spr zawartości pomózcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 150 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuję 20szt tabletek w rozsądnej cenie z możliwością wysyłki i spr zawartości pomózcie


polecam olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy osoba olaf.mis jest wiarygodna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się, że jeśli już ktoś chce zakupić leki to najbezpieczniej zrobić to przez stronę women on web

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy osoba olaf.mis jest wiarygodna?


Hej co do Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl to kupowałam kilka miesięcy temu i wszystko było ok i dostałam duże wsparcie i chyba znów będę musiała skorzystać z pomocy  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak używać arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak używać arthrotec?


Powinna ci udzielić informacji osoba od której zakupiłaś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jestem po art i glupieje przyjelam 1dawke dopichwowo i 2 pod język nic oprócz dteszczy nie mam to jest 6 tydz zostalo mi 8 rabletek i nie mam pojecia co dalej robić podpowiedzcie proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 1 dawce możesz nie mieć krwawienia, masz pewne źródło gdzie można kupić arthrotec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jestem po art i glupieje przyjelam 1dawke dopichwowo i 2 pod język nic oprócz dteszczy nie mam to jest 6 tydz zostalo mi 8 rabletek i nie mam pojecia co dalej robić podpowiedzcie proszę



Dałabyś namiary na kogoś kto sprzedaje arthrotec i nie jest to oszust?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po 1 dawce możesz nie mieć krwawienia, masz pewne źródło gdzie można kupić arthrotec?


Tyle ze ja wzielam 3 .1 dopochwowo i 2 pod język i dalej nic moze zadzialac z opóźnieniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dałabyś namiary na kogoś kto sprzedaje arthrotec i nie jest to oszust?


Pewnego źródła nie mam numer wzielam z tej strony ze sprawdzeniem i platnoscia przy odbiorze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewnego źródła nie mam numer wzielam z tej strony ze sprawdzeniem i platnoscia przy odbiorze


Mogłabyś podac numer tel od kogo kupilas? Ważne ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tyle ze ja wzielam 3 .1 dopochwowo i 2 pod język i dalej nic moze zadzialac z opóźnieniem?


Możliwe że tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny w srode wzięłam art czwartek i piątek krew skrzepy bardzo duże a od soboty cisza nie wiem czy zamawiać jeszcze i brać dodam ze brak mdłości i piersi tez nie bolą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
9 dni temu wylecialo mi sporo skrzepow nie wiem czy bylo to poronienie zadnych dolegliwosci a od poniedziałku zaczelam krwawic czy mozliwe ze zaczelo sie oczyszczanie ? Miał ktoś podobnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> 9 dni temu wylecialo mi sporo skrzepow nie wiem czy bylo to poronienie zadnych dolegliwosci a od poniedziałku zaczelam krwawic czy mozliwe ze zaczelo sie oczyszczanie ? Miał ktoś podobnie?


Musisz zrobić usg. Ja już kiedyś brałam te tabletki, wyleciało ze mnie dużo skrzepów plus gorączka, dreszcze, wymioty, biegunka, krew i nie udało się. Byłam pewna że poroniłam do dnia kiedy 'cos' zaczęło mi się ruszać w brzuchu. Poszłam do lekarza i okazało się że to prawie szósty miesiąc ciąży. Wtedy byłam szczęśliwa że tabletki nie zadziałały. Teraz mam dwoje dzieci a z trzecim w ciąży... Wzięłam w sobotę tabletki i dostałam tylko silnych skurczy. Mam obawy ze na mnie nie działają... Po ile tabletek bierzecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musisz zrobić usg. Ja już kiedyś brałam te tabletki, wyleciało ze mnie dużo skrzepów plus gorączka, dreszcze, wymioty, biegunka, krew i nie udało się. Byłam pewna że poroniłam do dnia kiedy 'cos' zaczęło mi się ruszać w brzuchu. Poszłam do lekarza i okazało się że to prawie szósty miesiąc ciąży. Wtedy byłam szczęśliwa że tabletki nie zadziałały. Teraz mam dwoje dzieci a z trzecim w ciąży... Wzięłam w sobotę tabletki i dostałam tylko silnych skurczy. Mam obawy ze na mnie nie działają... Po ile tabletek bierzecie?


Ja najpierw wezielam 12 po tyg 20 bo nic nie bylo jedynie duze skrzepy a od poniedziałku cholernie boli mnie brzuch jest duzo krwi sporadycznie skrzepy i nie wiem co dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam ze to 8 tydz i zadnych dolegliwosci nie ma nawet piersi nie rosną jest tak jak przed ciazą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, boisz się i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Jesteśmy dla Ciebie dostępni pod telefonem, na czacie czy na emailu.
Odwiedź stronę kobietawpigulce.pl tam dowiesz się wszystkiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

h t t p: //w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e. p l/blog/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może był ktos w podobnej sytuacji 
2 dni bólu wczoraj wieczorem wypadło coś w postaci wątróbki a dzis krew leje sie wiecej niż wczoraj czy zaczyna sie oczyszczanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny kupowałam tu 574 775 418  miła pani bardzo pomocna wysłała mi za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja najpierw wezielam 12 po tyg 20 bo nic nie bylo jedynie duze skrzepy a od poniedziałku cholernie boli mnie brzuch jest duzo krwi sporadycznie skrzepy i nie wiem co dalej


Ja dziś próbuje drugi raz. Kiedyś wziełam prawie 40 tabletek i nie zadziałało stąd moje obawy. Miałam bardzo dużo cząstek wyglądających jak wątróbka i się okazało że dalej jestem w ciąży. Na szczęście dziecko urodziło się zdrowe chociaż cała ciążę się zastanawiałam i miałam wyrzuty. Myślałam że człowiek uczy się na błędach a tu niestety... Wezmę znów 12 tabletek a jak nie zadziała to już nie wiem co znów bede cała ciążę beczeć i mieć wyrzuty. Tym razem spróbuję doustnie bo tydzień temu brałam dopochwowo. Daj znać czy się udało.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Ja dziś próbuje drugi raz. Kiedyś wziełam prawie 40 tabletek i nie zadziałało stąd moje obawy. Miałam bardzo dużo cząstek wyglądających jak wątróbka i się okazało że dalej jestem w ciąży. Na szczęście dziecko urodziło się zdrowe chociaż cała ciążę się zastanawiałam i miałam wyrzuty. Myślałam że człowiek uczy się na błędach a tu niestety... Wezmę znów 12 tabletek a jak nie zadziała to już nie wiem co znów bede cała ciążę beczeć i mieć wyrzuty. Tym razem spróbuję doustnie bo tydzień temu brałam dopochwowo. Daj znać czy się udało.


Hej!
Co słychać? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kto hej potrzebuje tabletek na cito

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## stokrotka89

Ok dobrze wiedzieć na ten temat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje najlepszego zestawu poronnego z odbiorem osobistym !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam opakowanie tabletek poronnych o nazwie Arthrotec ktore sama stosowałam bedac w 9tyg. ciaży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Lek jest bezpieczny, orginalny i przede wszystkim bardzo skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z moim udanym zabiegiem. Jesli ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam za cene 350zł. Kontakt 512-204-097 Justyna
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustow i zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co ktoś wam oferuje z jakimkolwiek dopiskiem obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny kupowałam tu 574 775 418  miła pani bardzo pomocna wysłała mi za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości


Też zamawiałam jestem już po kuracji wszystko ok uczciwy kontakt faktycznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję zestawu od osoby uczciwej. Najlepiej razem z tą 1 magiczna tab plus 12.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawial z aborcjawdomu. Pl?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyujjj

Witam, szukam zestawu pilnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny kilka tygodni temu szukałam desperacyjnje tabletek. Niestety zostałam oszukana przez panią Dorotę nr.575550093
Widzę,że jest tu dużo komentarzy dziewczyn które jej dziękują za otrzymaną przesyłkę nie neguje tego,lecz ja straciłam cenny czas,mnóstwo nerwów i łez każdego dnia gdy tylko kurier z tabletkami nie zawitał. Czekałam więcej niż tydzień A wiadomo,że czas tutaj gra rolę,dodam że nie miałam żadnych wątpliwości bo pani dorotka utrzymywała ze mną kontakt smsowy cały czas aż do wiadomości "paczka została nadana" lecz nigdy nie dotarła.  Dziewczyny zamawiajcie że sprawdzonych źródeł. Powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam zestawu. Tylko pobranie że sprawdzeniem  zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chcesz o tym porozmawiać.
Jesteśmy codziennie do Twojej dyspozycji od 18-23.
Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny kilka tygodni temu szukałam desperacyjnje tabletek. Niestety zostałam oszukana przez panią Dorotę nr.575550093
> Widzę,że jest tu dużo komentarzy dziewczyn które jej dziękują za otrzymaną przesyłkę nie neguje tego,lecz ja straciłam cenny czas,mnóstwo nerwów i łez każdego dnia gdy tylko kurier z tabletkami nie zawitał. Czekałam więcej niż tydzień A wiadomo,że czas tutaj gra rolę,dodam że nie miałam żadnych wątpliwości bo pani dorotka utrzymywała ze mną kontakt smsowy cały czas aż do wiadomości "paczka została nadana" lecz nigdy nie dotarła.  Dziewczyny zamawiajcie że sprawdzonych źródeł. Powodzenia!


Czy masz namiary na taką osobę która sprzeda tabletki nie za cenę 250 zł za  12 szt bo to cena z kosmosu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o pomoc szukam arthrocet tylko nie za miliony na szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią wczoraj przesyłka dotarla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam art i bardzo się boję nie wiem czy brać doustnie czy dopochwowo. Robiłam USG niby 4 tydzień a nic nie widać ale ja czuje ze jestem. bhcg wyszło 900 . Poradźcie co robić bo nie wiem jak lepiej zastosować ten lek.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Proszę o pomoc szukam arthrocet tylko nie za miliony na szybko


Hej!
Jak tam jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak
Tak jestem

----------


## Andzia36

Co to znaczy tak źle przeszłaś

----------


## Karolina :)

> Tak
> Tak jestem


No i jak się czujesz? Który to tydzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej ponoć 4 z obliczeń lekarza a niby nic ma USG nie widział. kupiłam już art i boję się bardzo efektów a i HCG wyszło 900

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej ponoć 4 z obliczeń lekarza a niby nic ma USG nie widział. kupiłam już art i boję się bardzo efektów a i HCG wyszło 900


A jak u ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;200930A jak u ciebie[/QUOTE]

Karolina a ty jak się czujesz

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej ponoć 4 z obliczeń lekarza a niby nic ma USG nie widział. kupiłam już art i boję się bardzo efektów a i HCG wyszło 900


Dziękuje dobrze  :Smile:  A Twój partner wie o ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie wzięłam już drugą dawkę art i mam krwawienie mniej więcej jak przy okresie. Krawic już zaczęło przy pierwszym czy to wszystko normalne?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam pytanie wzięłam już drugą dawkę art i mam krwawienie mniej więcej jak przy okresie. Krawic już zaczęło przy pierwszym czy to wszystko normalne?


Każda osoba reaguje inaczej....a jest ktoś z Tobą? Skutki arth... mogą być poważne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest wzięłam środki przeciwbólowe każdy mówi o jakimś mocnym krwawieniu u mnie jest takie jak przy okresie i boję się że nie działa. Czuję ból ale też nie jakiś mega duży jak to powinno wyglądać?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Mam pytanie wzięłam już drugą dawkę art i mam krwawienie mniej więcej jak przy okresie. Krawic już zaczęło przy pierwszym czy to wszystko normalne?


Każda osoba reaguje inaczej....a jest ktoś z Tobą? Skutki arth... mogą być poważne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktoś obok ale jak pisze nie wiem czy dobrze wszystko wychodzi jak to powinno wyglądać? Jak powinnam się czuć itp?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda osoba reaguje inaczej....a jest ktoś z Tobą? Skutki arth... mogą być poważne.[/QUOTE]
 Heh ja planuje wziąć rano a co to znaczy poważne skutki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każda osoba reaguje inaczej....a jest ktoś z Tobą? Skutki arth... mogą być poważne.


 Hej ja planuje wziąć rano a co to znaczy poważne skutki

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jest ktoś obok ale jak pisze nie wiem czy dobrze wszystko wychodzi jak to powinno wyglądać? Jak powinnam się czuć itp?


Skoro masz obawy to może po prostu nie bierz następnych dawek, dziecku to nie zaszkodzi, a Ty będziesz spokojniejsza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No okey może i tak

----------


## Andzia36

Dziewczyny obawy chyba każda ma. ja sama się boję chce wziąć pierwsza dawkę rano. A co znaczą poważne skutki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okey mow o rezultatach, myślałam że tu się dowiem czego się spodziewać jak to ma wyglądać

----------


## Andzia36

> Okey mow o rezultatach, myślałam że tu się dowiem czego się spodziewać jak to ma wyglądać


No tak szczerze tez na to liczyłam że któraś napisze jak to serio wyglada

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny obawy chyba każda ma. ja sama się boję chce wziąć pierwsza dawkę rano. A co znaczą poważne skutki


Bardzo obfite krwawienia, niektóre zagrażające życiu. No i świadomość że nie pozwoliłaś narodzić się swojemu dziecku. Rozmawiałam kiedyś z kobietą rok po aborcji , która była w wielkim ból i nie mogła sobie tego wybaczyć, ani wybaczyć mężowi że jej nie pomógł, czyli nie powstrzymał...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko pobranie że spr zawartości. Znajdzie się ktoś uczciwy?

----------


## Andzia36

> Tylko pobranie że spr zawartości. Znajdzie się ktoś uczciwy?


Hej używałaś już wcześniej

----------


## Karolina :)

> Dziewczyny obawy chyba każda ma. ja sama się boję chce wziąć pierwsza dawkę rano. A co znaczą poważne skutki


Hej!
O u Ciebie który to tydzień?

----------


## Andzia36

> Hej!
> O u Ciebie który to tydzień?


Hej 4 może 5 na USG nic nie było widać kilka dni temu a bhcg wyszło 900 a nie wiem co to znaczy  jutro zadzwonie do lekarki

----------


## Andzia36

> Hej!
> O u Ciebie który to tydzień?


Hej 4 może 5 na USG nic nie było widać kilka dni temu a bhcg wyszło 900 a nie wiem co to znaczy  jutro zadzwonie do lekarki

----------


## Karolina :)

> Hej 4 może 5 na USG nic nie było widać kilka dni temu a bhcg wyszło 900 a nie wiem co to znaczy  jutro zadzwonie do lekarki


Wynik oznacza poziom hormonu we krwi, który jest prawidłowy na wiek dziecka 4-5 tydzień. Czy to Twoje pierwsze dziecko?

----------


## Andzia36

> Wynik oznacza poziom hormonu we krwi, który jest prawidłowy na wiek dziecka 4-5 tydzień. Czy to Twoje pierwsze dziecko?


Nie mam bliźniaki ciężka ciąża. Ateraz ani ja ani mąż też nie chce

----------


## Andzia36

> Wynik oznacza poziom hormonu we krwi, który jest prawidłowy na wiek dziecka 4-5 tydzień. Czy to Twoje pierwsze dziecko?


Nie mam bliźniaki ciężka ciąża. Ateraz ani ja ani mąż też nie chce

----------


## Andzia36

> Nie mam bliźniaki ciężka ciąża. Ateraz ani ja ani mąż też nie chce


Karolina za dużo pytasz o szczegóły o co ci konkretnie chodzi

----------


## Andzia36

> Nie mam bliźniaki ciężka ciąża. Ateraz ani ja ani mąż też nie chce


Karolina za dużo pytasz o szczegóły o co ci konkretnie chodzi

----------


## Karolina :)

> Karolina za dużo pytasz o szczegóły o co ci konkretnie chodzi


O dobro dla Ciebie...jesteś mamą potrójną, ryzykujesz swoje zdrowie i życie twego dziecka. Ta decyzja będzie miała wpływ  życie w Twojej  rodzinie i relacjach. A po drugie ta ciąża nie musi być trudna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej używałaś już wcześniej


Tak, już raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No tak szczerze tez na to liczyłam że któraś napisze jak to serio wyglada


Robiłam raz, nie jest tragicznie, na początku lekkie krwawienie, pojawia się boi brzucha i krwawi się mocniej. Wypada z Ciebie coś co wygląda jak kawałek mięsa, może 2-3 razy. Nie jakieś wielkie ok 3-4 cm. Ból pomału odchodzi, krwawienie pozostaje. Ka zrobiłam w 6 tygodniu i tak to wyglądało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak, już raz


Andzia36 skąd brałaś. Daj namiar na pewno źródło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Robiłam raz, nie jest tragicznie, na początku lekkie krwawienie, pojawia się boi brzucha i krwawi się mocniej. Wypada z Ciebie coś co wygląda jak kawałek mięsa, może 2-3 razy. Nie jakieś wielkie ok 3-4 cm. Ból pomału odchodzi, krwawienie pozostaje. Ka zrobiłam w 6 tygodniu i tak to wyglądało.


Hej a jakie dawki brałaś

----------


## Andzia36

> Andzia36 skąd brałaś. Daj namiar na pewno źródło


Kiedyś dostałam receptę na ból stawów. Skręciłam kostkę nie mogłam chodzić i mam prawie całe opak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej a jakie dawki brałaś


3x4 szt w odstępach co 3 godziny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 3x4 szt w odstępach co 3 godziny


Doustnie czy dopochwowo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doustnie czy dopochwowo?


I czy można od razu wziąć przeciwbolowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dużo tu poczytałam wzięłam już art 1wsza dawkę 4 doustnie narazie nic tylko pytanie czy pomiędzy dawkami można pić bo ja ogólnie bardzo dużo wody pije.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## krokodylek98

Dziewczyny napiszcie dokladne dawkowanie Arthrotecu.Bierzecie pod jezyk...czy dopochwowo.Napiszcie dokladnie z góry dziekuje.

----------


## krokodylek98

A mozesz mi napisac jak dokladnie uzywalas ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja skorzystałam z ich pomocy, dostałam bardzo fajną instrukcję:

Arthrotec który ma tę samą substancję poronną co Cytotec (Misoprostol), ale jest połączona z silną substancją przeciwbólową (Diklofenackiem). Należy oddzielić mechanicznie otoczkę z Misoprostolu tak jak to widać na zdjęciach. Po tej czynności działanie i dawkowanie jest takie samo jak Cytotecku. Czyli 12 otoczek pod język. Rdzeń z Diklofenacku czyli taką małą tabletkę wyrzuca się.

https://v2uploads.zopim.io/6/8/3/683...1d7b24bfbe.jpg

https://v2uploads.zopim.io/6/8/3/683...2f9d680060.jpg

https://v2uploads.zopim.io/6/8/3/683...af17a35f11.jpg

a instrukcja brania Cytotecku jest tutaj na ich stronie:

https://women-rights.org/wszystko-o-...ach-poronnych/

Kupiłam u nich Arthrotec bo wszystko inne się skończyło zapłaciłam 270zł jestem po kuracji i mogę polecić, super kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam u nich Arthrotec bo wszystko inne się skończyło zapłaciłam 270zł jestem po kuracji i mogę polecić, super kontakt. 
A jak ty się czujesz? Pozdr Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo Dziękuje za pomoc mam to już za soba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak stosowałyście tabletki??
Dopochwowo czy pod język?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam dostałam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach 574 775 418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec to mniejsze opakowanie za 150 zl Odbior osobisty.woj.swietokrzyskie i malopolskie.Moge wczesniej pokazac zdjecia tabletek i paragonu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Szukasz pomocy? Zadzwoń w godzinach 18:00-23:00, tel. 58 6915915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam 2 blistry arthrotec forte 75. Nie jestem handlarzem. Zamówiłam, ale się rozmyśliłam i nie jest mi potrzebny. 530517148

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo Dziękuje za pomoc mam to już za soba - tak napisałaś. 
 A jak się czujesz?
 Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny polecam dostałam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach- tak piszesz.
 A jak się czujesz?
 Pozdrawiam Cię
 Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomagaanna@wp.pl
 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec ktory sama stosowalam bedac w 7tyg ciazy. Zestaw sklada sie z 12tab w tym zawiera tabletke Ru 486 .Lek jest skuteczny bezpieczny i orginalnie zapakowany w apteczne blistro. 
Cena zestawu to 350zl. Kontakt 512-204-079
Ps.Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest bardzo wielu oszustow. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomagaanna@wp.pl
>  250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości


 Zdecydowanie polecam tą Panią ❤️

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl  arthrotec forte 450 zl całe opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam informuje że meil pomagaanna@wp.pl jest teraz pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 250 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdecydowanie polecam tą Panią ❤️


Bardzo dziękuję za polecenie
 Teraz meil pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie bo ja zostałam 2 razy oszukana i zawsze prościej o zdjęcie z aktualną data
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/298/AqDR8m.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie bo ja zostałam 2 razy oszukana i zawsze prościej o zdjęcie z aktualną data

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 250 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107 pisać na WhatsApp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny z waszego polecenia kupiłam 798512634 polecam z całego serca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hejka dziewczyny odsprzedam zestaw arthrotec 12 szt za 200 plus koszt wysyłki ilona.arth@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec to mniejsze opakowanie za 150 zl Odbior osobisty.woj.swietokrzyskie i malopolskie.Moge wczesniej pokmalazac zdjecia tabletek i paragonu.


malgorzatanowak357@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam oryginalny zestaw zacafemyl i cyrux 1+6 . jest w stanie ktoś odsprzedac? Bardzo potrzebuje tych leków żadnych zamienników..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny odsprzedam zestaw arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia ilona.arth@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dziękuję za polecenie
>  Teraz meil pomagaanna2@wp.pl


Ja również polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również polecam


Z całego serca polecam, kontakt cały czas "wsparcie duchowe"
Pomagaanna@wp.pl polecam ???? dziewczyny nie wahajcie się 
.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję bardzo :Smile:  meil jest pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecam dostałam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach 574 775 418



Jak z dostawą ? Możliwy paczkomat ? Polecacie jeszcze kogoś z tych numerów ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak z dostawą ? Możliwy paczkomat ? Polecacie jeszcze kogoś z tych numerów ?


Cześć ja polecam Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomagaanna@wp.pl
>  250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości


 Wysyłka była expresowa wszystko przyszło tak jak się umawialiśmy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysyłka była expresowa wszystko przyszło tak jak się umawialiśmy


Dziękuję ???? mail pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga pier....! Oszustka +48 504 375 312

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Pisałam już do kilku podanych tu nr. Telefon od i na maila i cisza. Zna ktoś sprawdzony kontakt sprawa pilna. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Pisałam już do kilku podanych tu nr. Telefon od i na maila i cisza. Zna ktoś sprawdzony kontakt sprawa pilna. Pozdrawiam


Polecam pani pomagaanna2@wp.pl
Naprawdę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję 20 szt ARTHROTEC 
Tylko wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartosci, pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> potrzebuję 20 szt arthrotec 
> tylko wysyłka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartosci, pilne


polecam olaf.mis@opoczta.pl ❤️

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo Dziękuje za pomoc mam to już za soba


Napisałam pod ten numer. Pan wysłał zdjęcie wszystko niby ok to było w piątek przelałam pieniądze Pan rzekomo nadal paczkę do paczkomatu do dziś nie mam żadnego potwierdzenia nadania od wczoraj wypisuje i cisza...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl arthrotec 350 zl całe opakowanie

----------


## Polalola

Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje zostały mi 4 szt. Placilam  300 za 12 szt więc za 100 mogę odstąpić.

----------


## Pomocnyon

Sprzedam arthrotec 12 szt za 180 zł. Wysyłka 15 zł. Tylko płatne z góry!! Mam dość ludzi, którzy nie odbierają paczek. Pomocnyon@wp.pl 
jesteś w potrzebie? Pisz!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec 12 szt za 180 zł. Wysyłka 15 zł. Tylko płatne z góry!! Mam dość ludzi, którzy nie odbierają paczek. Pomocnyon@wp.pl 
> jesteś w potrzebie? Pisz!


A my mamy dość oszustów którzy wysyłają aspirynę w chusteczkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest tu ktoś sprawdzony. Już cztery razy zostałam oszukana.... I nie za miliony już tyle pieniędzy wydałam A jestem sama z synem z niepewną praca..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest tu ktoś sprawdzony. Już cztery razy zostałam oszukana.... I nie za miliony już tyle pieniędzy wydałam A jestem sama z synem z niepewną praca..




Napisz do tej Pani ja dostała przesylke za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartosci poczta polska,,   martapaula90@wp.pl 
Pisała, że ma jeszcze jeden zestaw 12 szt Art.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;201294]Napisz do tej Pani ja dostała przesylke za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartosci poczta polska,,   martapaula90@wp.pl 
Pisała, że ma jeszcze jeden zestaw 12 szt Art.[/QUOTE
Wyskoczyło mi że kontakt już nie istnieje..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 12 tabletek - 250 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107


Czystym sumieniem mogę polecić odebrałam osobiście kilka dni temu i wszystko było ok i dostałam duże wsparcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec to mniejsze opakowanie za 150 zl Odbior osobisty.woj.swietokrzyskie i malopolskie.Moge wczesniej pokazac zdjecia tabletek i paragonu.


Aktualne?

Skąd odbiór?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani 798512634 na drugi dzien miałam przesyłkę koleżanka mi poleciła która osobiście odbierała od tej. pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy wiecie że każdy polski email wraz z gmailem udostępniają policji wasze emaile?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy ktoś coś? Bydgoszcz ? Poznan??? Na juz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy wiecie że każdy polski email wraz z gmailem udostępniają policji wasze emaile?


Ha ha kto ci uwierzy w te bajki  co? 
Mam skończone prawo i nie ma takiej opcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Interesuje mnie jak to wygląda po 12 tc. Mianowicie chodzi o moją siostrę która jest już w 15 tc niestety bardzo późno się dowiedziała o ciąży i chce zrobić kurację arth..ec.
Boję się o nią bo nie wiem jak to będzie wyglądało ona jest bardzo zdecydowana. Chcem przy niej być w razie gdyby trzeba było wezwać pogotowie albo zawieźć ja do szpitala. Czy któraś tu kobieta ma podobne doświadczenia? Proszę o wyrozumiałość i normalne odpowiedzi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Interesuje mnie jak to wygląda po 12 tc. Mianowicie chodzi o moją siostrę która jest już w 15 tc niestety bardzo późno się dowiedziała o ciąży i chce zrobić kurację arth..ec.
> Boję się o nią bo nie wiem jak to będzie wyglądało ona jest bardzo zdecydowana. Chcem przy niej być w razie gdyby trzeba było wezwać pogotowie albo zawieźć ja do szpitala. Czy któraś tu kobieta ma podobne doświadczenia? Proszę o wyrozumiałość i normalne odpowiedzi. Pozdrawiam


Niech tego nie robi  moja kuzynka w 14 tygodniu miała normalnie  poród  pękły jej wody płodowe i rodziła po jeden dawce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbuje ją jeszcze przekonać żeby nie ryzykowała. 
Ale ona jest taka uparta. Czytałam że kobietom udawało się nawet w 18 ale każdy organizm jest inny i boję się że ona może to źle znieść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Będę ją jeszcze namawiać do skutku aby się zastanowiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ha ha kto ci uwierzy w te bajki  co? 
> Mam skończone prawo i nie ma takiej opcji.


Ha ha - na początku zdyskredytować, potem podać argument że  ma się  skończone prawo.
Czy nie jest zastanawiające to że tak szybko odpisała na tym forym  "prawniczka"  która właśnie w tym czasie szuka tabletek poronnych? A może sprzedawca który kompletnie nie myśli i naraża nas na kontakt z policją?

"Dlaczego policja wzywa?

Prawdopodobnie policja prowadzi postępowania w sprawie nielegalnego handlu lekami w Polsce. Te postępowania dotyczą też osób i portali, które oferują w internecie leki poronne dostępne od zaraz. Razem z polskimi handlarzami i handlarkami w ręce policji wpadają też ich telefony zarejestrowane w Polsce, komputery, skrzynki mailowe i strony internetowe z polskich serwerów.

To daje organom ścigania dostęp do danych osób, które leki od tych handlarzy kupiły lub się z nimi kontaktowały. I takie osoby, które rok czy dwa lata temu zamówiły leki z serwisu lub próbowały to zrobić, bywają wzywane na świadka w sprawie. Od ponad dwóch lat monitorujemy sprawę, bo zgłaszają się do nas osoby, które dostają takie wezwania na przesłuchania. Jesteśmy z wieloma z nich w kontakcie, przygotowujemy na przesłuchanie, wspieramy i dodajemy otuchy. Pozostajemy w kontakcie także po przesłuchaniach."

oko.press/kupilas-tabletke-policja-wzywa-cie-na-przesluchanie-przewodnik-aborcyjnego-dream-teamu/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, dużo osób poleca tu osobę z numeru 575-550-093. Ja też będę musiała prawdopodobnie skorzystać, chociaż jeszcze się waham i strasznie się boję. Może ktoś, a najlepiej ta osoba powiedzieć jak wygląda dostarczenie tej paczki, bo niestety nie mieszkam sama na mieszkaniu, a nie chcę, żeby współlokatorki wiedziały i mnie oceniały jak przyjdzie listonosz albo kurier. Czy jest możliwość zamówienia na przykład do paczkomatu, albo odebrać w umówionym miejscu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzień dobry, dużo osób poleca tu osobę z numeru 575-550-093. Ja też będę musiała prawdopodobnie skorzystać, chociaż jeszcze się waham i strasznie się boję. Może ktoś, a najlepiej ta osoba powiedzieć jak wygląda dostarczenie tej paczki, bo niestety nie mieszkam sama na mieszkaniu, a nie chcę, żeby współlokatorki wiedziały i mnie oceniały jak przyjdzie listonosz albo kurier. Czy jest możliwość zamówienia na przykład do paczkomatu, albo odebrać w umówionym miejscu


Ja zamawiałam pod tym nr 798512634 do paczkomatu szybko i dyskretnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.

Jest różnica między moim ogłoszeniem a innymi sprzedającymi jakieś RU486 którego nie ma od kilku lat w produkcji i w sprzedaży?

Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię art.cale opakowanie 20 szt  .lub cytotec 12 szt wysyłka za pobraniem że sprawdzeniem zawartości tylko sprawdzone kontakty zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry wieczór wczoraj odebrałam paczkę jestem już po Pani mi bardzo pomogła nawet powiedziała co nam kupić żeby mniej bolało dziękuje Pani z nr 798512634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450
Marzena 794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 250 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustów którzy nie wysyłaja i bogacą si na naszej krzywdzie!! Najlepiej nie zamawiac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej odsprzedam za 180 zl arthrotec 12 szt. Wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości ilona.arth@o2.pl

----------


## MMK

Cześć dziewczyny. Mam do Was pytanie. Chciałam zamówić zestaw za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki, ale sprzedawca twierdzi, że pobiera "zaliczkę "w wysokości 40 zł na tzw. koszty wysyłki. Nigdy się z czymś takim nie spotkałam. Sprzedawca z tego forum. Co myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja płaciłam 50zl i bałam się że zostanie oszukana ale wszystko było ok paczka mi przyszła wczoraj  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 3 próbach znalazłam Panią która pomogła 798512634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny kupowałam tu 574 775 418  miła pani bardzo pomocna wysłała mi za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości


Moja paczka dziś dotarła czekałam dwa dni faktycznie miła pani i puki co super kontakt tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane mogłam sprawdzić Zawartość zanim zapłaciłam , zaczynam w piątek  mam nadzieję że wszystko się uda.  Również polecam 574 775 418 uczciwy kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 200zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To straszne że tyle kobiet chce zabić swoje dzieci i jeszcze naraża swoje zdrowie kupując jakieś gówna na Internecie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze nie dziecko tylko płód po drugie to nasza decyzja! Nikt nie będzie decydować o naszym życiu! 500+ i tysiąc przez to ok niech w dupe sobie wsadzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie na śląsku można się wyspowiadać, bez potępienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam chcialem serdecznie polecic osobe z pod pomagaanna2@wp.pl bardzo mi pomogla
tabletki odbieralem osobiscie 100% orginalne
pozdrawiam i powodzonka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 250 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107 pisać tylko na WhatsApp!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią z nr 798512634 szybko sprawnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile kosztuje  opakowanie arthotecu u pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje zamówienie dziś dotarło Pani wysłała za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było oryginalnie zapakowane zanim zapłaciłam mogłam otworzyć i pooglądać czy się zgadza . wysyłka była pocztą czekałam 2 dni polecam 739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


2Razy dałam sie kurw... oszukać . po 3tygodniach szukania natrafiłam na to ogłoszenie  zadzwoniłam okazało się że kontakt aktywny kobitka wszystko mi wytłumaczyła bardzo ogarnięta i zapewne leciwa osoba z duża wiedzą , wysłała mi za pobraniem , przyszło wszystko oryginalne  byłam w 12tyg i nie ukrywam że sie  bardzo bałam.  Pani pomocna miła odbierała każdy mój upierdliwy telefon ,miałam z jej strony duże wsparcie nie czułam się z tym taka samotna i zagubiona , jestem dozgonni wdzięczna Pani uratowała moje małżeństwo  , Polecam z całego serca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej odsprzedam za 180 zl arthrotec 12 szt. Wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości ilona.arth@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek zagraniczne (cholenderskie 75mg)oraz polskie 50mg. Tabletki są naprawdę skuteczne bo sama je stosowałam będąc w 9tyg i bardzo mi pomogły. Dziś czuje wielka ulgę że wszystko się udało więc Tobie również się uda. Leki są orginalne w aptecznych blistrach w oryginalnym opakowaniu w raz z ulotka. Posiadam paragon apteczny
Cena 250za zestaw. Kontakt 512-204-079 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów i zawsze prościej sprzedającego o zdjęcie tego co wam oferuje z aktualną data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek zagraniczne (cholenderskie 75mg)oraz polskie 50mg. Tabletki są naprawdę skuteczne bo sama je stosowałam będąc w 9tyg i bardzo mi pomogły. Dziś czuje wielka ulgę że wszystko się udało więc Tobie również się uda. Leki są orginalne w aptecznych blistrach w oryginalnym opakowaniu w raz z ulotka. Posiadam paragon apteczny
Cena 250za zestaw. Kontakt 512-204-079 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów i zawsze prościej sprzedającego o zdjęcie tego co wam oferuje z aktualną data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek zagraniczne (cholenderskie 75mg)oraz polskie 50mg. Tabletki są naprawdę skuteczne bo sama je stosowałam będąc w 9tyg i bardzo mi pomogły. Dziś czuje wielka ulgę że wszystko się udało więc Tobie również się uda. Leki są orginalne w aptecznych blistrach w oryginalnym opakowaniu w raz z ulotka. Posiadam paragon apteczny
Cena 250za zestaw. Kontakt 512-204-079 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów i zawsze prościej sprzedającego o zdjęcie tego co wam oferuje z aktualną data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To ściema z tymi tabletkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam ostatnie opakowanie 300zl odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA OSZUSTWO !!!
Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie daj się nabrać. Na tego typu Portalach nie kupisz preparatu którego szukasz. Wydasz kasę a dostaniesz dropsy w woreczku strunowym.
Żadne z tych ogłoszeń nie jest prawdziwe. Stracisz pieniądze i przede wszystkim czas.
Na tych ogłoszeniach ogłaszają się złodzieje. To za każdym razem Ci sami ludzie. Ogłaszają się jako doktorzy, firmy, osób prywatne które już nie potrzebują leków itd...
Nie dajcie się naciągnąć między innymi na ogłoszenia wystawione przez: jankowal0803, piotrkay1234, lalamalowana, kuplekzapteki@gazeta.pl, FARMACEUTA14795, znanylekarz0809, dostawcalekow0809i, LEKOMANIIIIAAAA, januszbomba6565, Paulinak, Dawidszy, Mszm72, iw.szaf, m.szaf72@wp.pl, mszmsz, m.kark77, szafranm12@wp.pl, iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl, apteka24hh

Telefony do oszustów : 571231160,  574775418, 575550093, 507196559, 698848244, 798367256, 505349885, 504375312, 507196559, 505349885, 736379850, 668055738, 503680638, 577382626, 666261818, 664859557, 735387571, 692767358, 781014374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skąd wiesz że to oszuści ? Zamawiałyście z tych wszystkich numerów? Ja się teraz wącham.W sumie tez podejrzewam że te osoby i tak wiedzą że nie zgłosimy tego nigdize i wykorzystują nasza trudną sytuację ;(

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Aby nabyć leki których szukasz poczytaj o organizacjach które pomagają kobietom:
Pomocy szukaj np. na polskim forum maszwybor.net

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Aby nabyć leki których szukasz poczytaj o organizacjach które pomagają kobietom:
Pomocy szukaj np. na polskim forum maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny najlepiej odbiór osobisty albo za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pod jakim numerem można umowic się na odbiór osobisty? I jakie miasta ? Czytając wasze wiadomości boję się że nie otrzymam przesyłki a niestety cienko z kasą. Czas goni a widzę że tu dużo kobiet zostało oszukanych , może to znak żeby urodzić...

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Wiem, że to oszustwo, bo dałam się nabrać.
Paczka za pobraniem też przed niczym nie chroni. Tabletki przychodzą w nieoryginalnych opakowaniach i nie wiesz tak naprawdę co to.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Wiem, że to oszustwo, bo dałam się nabrać.
Paczka za pobraniem też przed niczym nie chroni. Tabletki przychodzą w nieoryginalnych opakowaniach i nie wiesz tak naprawdę co to. Nie da się zweryfikować składu przy kurierze. Zazwyczaj w tym przypadku to zwykłe witaminy.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Obecnie jedyny w miarę pewny sposób na zdobycie tabletek to :
1. Organizacja kobiety w sieci: womenonweb
2. Kobiety pomagają kobietom: womenhelp
Wpiszcie nazwy w google to wyświetlą się linki.
-pomoc telefoniczna: INFOLINIA: +48 22 292 25 97 czynna codziennie od 8.00 do 20.00

Są to organizacje wysyłające tabletki z zagranicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale pieprzycie głupoty! hm jak nie ma pewności za pobraniem jak tabletki są oryginalne jaki jest ich składać to jaka jest pewność że jakieś gówno od womenhelp jest oryginalne i jaki jest ich składu jak nie można sprawdzić!

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

OOooo ... proszę odezwał się Pan sprzedawca specyfików. Januszu biznesu ... za to, że mnie oszukaliście rozgłoszę Wasze praktyki gdzie tylko się da. 

Słuchajcie, za pobraniem nie ma żadnej pewności. Nie ma pewności nawet po otwarciu przesyłki - nie rozpoznasz czy to oryginalny specyfik. Na 95% dostaniesz paczkę z czymś co przypomina tabletki w woreczku strunowym. Tylko nie łykaj tego dla swojego dobra. W większości przypadków są to zwykłe witaminy, tak ja dostałam je ja. Nie wiadomo do czego posuną się Janusze, czy nie wsadzą do przesyłki jakiegoś specyfiku który zrobi Ci krzywdę.

Womenhelp i WOW wysyła na 100% sprawdzone specyfiki. Ja zamówiłam - zadziałało. Robi też tak dziesiątki dziewczyn tygodniowo. Wypowiedzi dostępne na forum maszwybor net.

Uczcie się na błędach innych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, z jakiego numeru zamawiałas i Cię oszukali ? Nie chcę podzielić twojego losu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak masz za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości to masz prawo zobaczyc czy jest w listku i pudełku oryginalnym! A ty jak co zgłaszaj nawet do papieża tylko pamiętaj że też odpowiesz za przerwanie ciąży aniołku ha ha ha

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Numer nie ma żadnego znaczenia, zmieniają numery i emaile.
Przez ponad 4 tygodnie namierzyłam te numery:
571231160,  574775418, 575550093, 507196559, 698848244, 798367256, 505349885, 504375312, 507196559, 505349885, 736379850, 668055738, 503680638, 577382626, 666261818, 664859557, 735387571, 692767358, 781014374
Nie chcesz dać się naciągnąć to nie kupuj tabletek na takich forach czy ogłoszeniach na portalach. 

Tak naprawdę to ciągle te same osoby się ogłaszają. Oszustów są dwie, góra trzy grupy. Preparują ogłoszenia aby wyglądały na oferty osób prywatnych którym zostały leki, lekarzy którzy maja stały dostęp do specyfików itd. Bajeczek jest bez liku...
Niestety po wpłacie kasy kontakt albo się wyrywa albo dostaniesz jak ja jakieś nie wiadomo co w woreczku foliowym.

Aby załatwić sprawę skontaktuj się z WOW lub WHW. Przyślą Ci tabletki.
pozdrawiam,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem jak możecie chciec zabić swoje dziecko? Wiadomo, że może jesteście młode ale  wiele kobiet jest w tej samej sytuacji i dają radę a jak nie to przeciez wiele par nie może mieć teraz dzieci i chętnie je zadoptuja. Nie niszczcie swojego zdrowia głównie psychicznego, całe życie z wyrzutami sumienia. Włos się jeży na głowie jak się czyta te wiadomości i jeszcze inni bogacą się na waszej krzywdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam dziś od ilona.arth@o2.pl było wszystko w porządku. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

UWAGA NIE DAJ SIĘ NABRAĆ.
"Odebrałam dziś od ilona.arth@o2.pl było wszystko w porządku. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia "

Kolejna próba wyłudzenia. NIE kupujcie nic od tych ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale pizda z ciebie fałszywa! Ludzie biorą za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i nikt się nie skarży a ty pizdo konkurencję próbujesz w eliminować! SPIERDALAJ!

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Ale aktywność naciągaczy wzrosła. Super !!!
Zdesperowane dziewczyny kupują u was za pobraniem bo liczą na szybkie załatwienie sprawy. Wy hieny wysyłacie witaminy albo dropsy w woreczkach foliowych. Ktoś kto czeka w nerwach na przesyłkę nie rozpozna przy kurierze, że jest właśnie oszukiwany. Refleksja przychodzi po jakimś czasie - niestety. Mam nadzieję, że moje wpisy ochronią chociaż jedną osobę przed kupnem trefnych specyfików w forów i ogłoszeń.

Pamiętajcie - Jedyna droga pozyskania tabletek to WOW lub WHW.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Ale pizda z ciebie fałszywa! Ludzie biorą za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości i nikt się nie skarży a ty pizdo konkurencję próbujesz w eliminować! SPIERDALAJ!


btw Anka, nie poznałam cię na początku  :Wink:  Wiedz, że ci nie odpuszczę, byłam w ciężkiej sytuacji a ty to wykorzystałaś i mnie oszukałaś !
Do zobaczenia ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 250 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107 pisać tylko na WhatsApp!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę  proszę pisać tyko

 wchap app +393519860480

wysyłka  z polski Marzena 
Koszt 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. Do tego kontakt przez WhatsApp ha ha ha ...
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol ...


Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. Do tego kontakt przez WhatsApp ha ha ha ...
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja chciałam wam polecić

    Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> A ja chciałam wam polecić
> 
>     Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 ...


Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie  :Wink: 
Słabe to ...  :Frown: 

Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.

Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042

anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> A ja chciałam wam polecić
> 
>     Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 ...


Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie  :Wink: 
Słabe to ...  :Frown: 

Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.

Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042

anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jesteście kurwy kłamczuchy! Za ujawnianie kont będziecie mieć problemy jak włamią się komuś na konto i zajebią kasę! Macie szczęści że mojego nie widzę

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Ale jesteście kurwy kłamczuchy! ...


He he  :Wink:  Nawet nie wiesz jak mnie cieszy twój ból du*y ! Dość z frajerstwem i zarabianiem na zdesperowanych dziewczynach !!!
Jutro kolejne numery kont bankowych i nowe numery telefonów ;p

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> ...Za ujawnianie kont ...


Dobrze Januszu, ze przypomniałeś mi o kolejnej rzeczy.

Jeżeli będziecie potrzebowały sprawdzić numer konta to polecam jakitobank.pl Tam też dodajemy nasze wpisy.
Niestety numery kont są często zmieniane przez Januszy - oszustów. Na szczęście grupa oszukanych się rozrasta i mobilizuje więc bazę będziemy uzupełniać.
- miłego wieczoru -

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie 
> Słabe to ... 
> 
> Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.
> 
> Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
> Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
> 13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042
> 
> anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com


kobieta wysyła za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości leki w opisanych oryginalnych blistrach, nie chce zaliczek ani przelewów na konto z góry po co piszesz że jest oszustka udowodnij że cię oszukała a moze jest dla ciebie nie wygodną konkurencja właśnie dlatego że jest uczciwa . Mi pomogła i zapewne wielu innym osobom więc nie szargaj dobrego imienia kogoś kto jest ci nie wygodną konkurencją .Polecam z całego serca 575-550-093

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> kobieta wysyła za pobraniem ...


Oj Danka, Danka ... czy ja ci tam na prawdę na imię  :Wink: ) 
Pomogła Ci ? Te ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych z twoim numerem telefonu to tez pewnie konkurencja wstawia co ? 
megaogloszenia.net/ogloszenia/seks-i-antykoncepcja/pomoc-leki-poronne-bialystok
Na dodatek ten twój numer (575550093) wystarczy w google wpisać i już wszystko teraz wiadomo ;p

Weźcie się w garść ! Jak chcecie oszukiwać to trochę więcej weny twórczej ! Jak nie wymyślicie nowych "numerów" to o obecnych ludzie dowiedzą się w 3 tygodnie  :Smile:  Będziecie musieli zająć sie uczciwą pracą hi hi hi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 

Na debila który twierdzi,że wszyscy oszukują tylko on ma oryginał. Wszystkich obraża wstawia wyssane z palca numery kont itp. 

Rada jest taka każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa:

1 Paczka musi być za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. - to jest  podstawa NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE ZA TAKIE PRZESYŁKI Z GÓRY!!!!

Jeśli ktokolwiek oferuje wam wysyłkę ze sprawdzeniem to was nie oszuka!!
Bo najpierw zobaczycie dyskretnie co przyszło a potem odbieracie i płacicie lub oddajecie.

Dodatkowo każdy wie że paczki przechodzą odprawę graniczną i są skanowane.
Podczas skanu jak celnik ma stwierdzić że to nie są np extasy?? lub inne narkotyki???
Więc rekwiruje a wy macie problemy bo trzeba się tłumaczyć ( wezwania, stres, czas) 

Były już takie przypadki na forach, że po kilku tygodniach od zastosowania leków odezawała się policja lub straż graniczna/ celna w celu zamawianych środków z zagranicy.

Dlatego ja nic nie sugeruje ,nie namawiam a jedynie uświadamiam że nie jest tak pięknie jak pisze jakiś "dobry wujek" , który zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wciska swój towar.

Przypominam ze jakiś czas temu facet sprzedawał tabletki niby poronne a były to witaminy.

W dzisiejszych czasach przy zakupach przez internet SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ TO PODSTAWA

ZAMÓW--SPRAWDŹ CO PRZYSZŁO---ZAPŁAĆ

czujności i udanych zabiegów.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Re Poeta: Niestety ale nie masz racji...
> Zaznaczę , że z natury jestem bardzo ostrożna.
> Pod koniec zeszłego roku kupiłam tabletki z polskiego ogłoszenia. Kontakt email potem nawet zadzwoniłam żeby mieć pewność. Pan zapewniał, że tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, dostałam ich zdjęcie. Umówiłam się na przesyłkę kurierską za pobraniem. Taka też przyszła kurierem inpost. Okazało się, że kurier nie wyda mi paczki jeżeli nie zapłacę. Otworzyłam ją przy kurierze bo Pan był miły i poczekał. Było tam 9 tabletek bardziej przypominających aspirynę niż tabletki ze zdjęcia. Nie były to w każdym razie zamawiane tabletki w oryginalnym blistrze.
> Załamana zamówiłam zestaw w krytykowanego przez Ciebie wow. Przyszedł kurierem po 4 dniach. 
> Co do odpowiedzialności to tez nie masz racji. Jeżeli zamawiam tabletki sama to nie ponoszę żadnej odpowiedzialności prawnej (chyba, że robię to dla kogoś innego).
> Jestem już 4 mc. po zabiegu i tak naprawdę zapomniałam o sprawie. Żenujące jest tylko to, że kierowani chęcią zysku dla paru złotych żerujecie na ludzkim nieszczęściu.
> 
> PS. Cytat ze strony inpost:
> "Sprawdzenie zawartości paczki, a dostawa za pobraniem
> ...


Lepiej bym tego nie wyjaśnił. Brawo.
Beato napisz do mnie na prv. przygotowuję stronę w w w z informacjami o tych "biznesmenach" chciałbym poznać bliżej twoją historię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy.
Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Zadzwoń, napisz. Jesteśmy, aby Ciebie wysłuchać, pomóc. Czekamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam osobiście od Pani z nr 798422634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odebrałam osobiście od Pani z nr 798422634


Przepraszam zły nr wpisałam do tej Pani 798512634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam osobiście i otrzymałam duże wsparcie ilona.arth@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odebrałam osobiście i otrzymałam duże wsparcie ilona.arth@o2.pl


Oszustka
Oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ha ha konkuracja  kto odebrał ten wie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.

TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.

Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   

Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.

Nie dajcie sobie wciskać ciemnoty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wystarczy udać się na najbliższą placówkę POCZTY POLSKIEJ i wszystko się dowiecie że można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

ZAMAWIAJCIE TYLKO OD OSÓB CO WYSYŁAJĄ PRZEZ POCZTĘ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI A NIE STRACICIE PIENIĘDZY I OTRZYMACIE CO CHCECIE.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
> NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.
> 
> TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.
> 
> Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   
> 
> Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.
> 
> ...




Brawa !
W końcu konkretna informacja. Również jestem za tym żeby nie być oszukiwaną.
Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Brawa !
> W końcu konkretna informacja. Również jestem za tym żeby nie być oszukiwaną.
> Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt


Chłopie !!! ty sam ze sobą gadasz ? Piszesz o wysyłkach a potem "brawa" sobie bijesz ? Brak słów he he he ...
Musze przyznać, że zrobiłeś mi dzień. Dawno się tak nie uśmiałem he he he..

PS. Widzę, że wśród Januszy biznesu zawrzało i gubią się w swoich działaniach. Zresztę nie pierwszy raz. Dziewczyny mam do Was prośbę, jeżeli któraś z Was zechciała by się podzielić historią z oszustwa w zakupie tabletek to proszę o informację na prv.

Wesołych świąt. (Janusze dla was tez, może refleksja jakaś przyjdzie i wyprostujecie swoje kręgosłupy moralne)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę, napiszcie jak zażyć arthrotrc lub cyctocec? by poszło sprawnie i skutecznie? lepiej się ruszać czy nie podczas brania tabletek? lepiej w nocy czy w dzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chłopie !!! ty sam ze sobą gadasz ? Piszesz o wysyłkach a potem "brawa" sobie bijesz ? Brak słów he he he ...
> Musze przyznać, że zrobiłeś mi dzień. Dawno się tak nie uśmiałem he he he..
> 
> PS. Widzę, że wśród Januszy biznesu zawrzało i gubią się w swoich działaniach. Zresztę nie pierwszy raz. Dziewczyny mam do Was prośbę, jeżeli któraś z Was zechciała by się podzielić historią z oszustwa w zakupie tabletek to proszę o informację na prv.
> 
> Wesołych świąt. (Janusze dla was tez, może refleksja jakaś przyjdzie i wyprostujecie swoje kręgosłupy moralne)




Jak dla mnie , to jest bardzo nie zrozumiała sytuacja jeśli Pana / Panią (nie_daj_sie_nabrac) ktoś oszukał Straciła / Stracił Pan/ Pani pieniądze to zgłosić to trzeba na policje . Po co  wyzywać i obrażać tu wszystkich , to forum dla kobiet , my tu sobie pomagamy czasem zwykłe rozmowy pomagają podjąć naprawdę trudne decyzje . Ja rozumiem żal i rozgoryczenie ale to nie miejsce na takie wpisy . A jeśli Pan/Pani nie Został /Została Oszukany/Oszukana , tylko tak jak ktoś wyżej wspomniał jest to pozbycie się konkurencji , to nie tędy droga . Jeśli ktoś jest uczciwy to obojętne co by nie zostało napisane , jakie wypociny nie zostały by sklecone to i tak marny wysiłek Pani/Pana (nie_daj_sie_nabrac) . Proszę się więc nie  ośmieszać , ponieważ już nawet czytać tego nie można , a rażące błędy stylistyczne , ortograficzne są na poziomie dzieciątka ze szkoły podstawowej . Radzę poczytać książkę , może wziąć słownik do ręki .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę, napiszcie jak zażyć arthrotrc lub cyctocec? by poszło sprawnie i skutecznie? lepiej się ruszać czy nie podczas brania tabletek? lepiej w nocy czy w dzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek zagraniczne (cholenderskie 75mg)oraz polskie 50mg. Tabletki są naprawdę skuteczne bo sama je stosowałam będąc w 9tyg i bardzo mi pomogły. Dziś czuje wielka ulgę że wszystko się udało więc tobie również się uda. Leki są orginalne w aptecznych blistrach w oryginalnym opakowaniu w raz z ulotka. Posiadam paragon apteczny
> cena 250za zestaw. Kontakt 512-204-079 justyna.
> Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów i zawsze prościej sprzedającego o zdjęcie tego co wam oferuje z aktualną data obok


oszustka jesteś stare tabletki wysyłasz!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tutaj niestety sami oszuści. Ja zapłaciłam 260 zł za 9 tabletek aspiryny  :Smile: 
Teraz się z tego śmieje ale kasy zawsze szkoda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drogie koleżanki są w sieci ogłoszenia dotyczące tabletek poronnych, które są wysyłane za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości w oryginalnych blistrach. Tylko w ten sposób nie stracicie pieniędzy.
Kombinatorów jest teraz cała masa. NIGDY NIE KUPUJCIE ŻADNYCH TABLETEK LUZEM W WORECZKU!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oszustka jesteś stare tabletki wysyłasz!



Ponownie zawitała do nas słynna Justyna która zawodowo oszukuje ludzi w całej Polsce. To dlatego najpierw było pozbywanie się konkurencji a teraz wstawia swoje ogłoszenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tutaj niestety sami oszuści. Ja zapłaciłam 260 zł za 9 tabletek aspiryny 
> Teraz się z tego śmieje ale kasy zawsze szkoda.


A dlaczego dałaś się naciągnąć???
Przecież ludzie oferują sprawdzenie zawartości, pobranie i wysyłkę w oryginalnych blistrach.

Trzeba zadzwonić porozmawiać wypytać (rozeznać się czy sprzedawca coś wie o tym co sprzedaje )

czujność czujność i jeszcze raz czujność

to nie są zakupy na Allegro że jak ktoś was oszuka to odzyskacie pieniądze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam wysyłka z sprawdzeniem zawartości sprawdzasz i płacisz ilona.arth@o2.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Jak dla mnie , to jest bardzo nie zrozumiała sytuacja... Proszę się więc nie  ośmieszać , ponieważ już nawet czytać tego nie można , a rażące błędy stylistyczne , ortograficzne są na poziomie dzieciątka ze szkoły podstawowej . Radzę poczytać książkę , może wziąć słownik do ręki .


Siema POETA  :Smile: 

Tęskniłam za Tobą. Coś interesy chyba ci nie idą co ? Brawa dla ciebie bo trochę ruszyłeś głową i uruchomiłeś szare komórki. Zmiana w ataku na ostrzegającą ludzi przed oszustami - brawo !
Tak zachowója się naciągacze przed którymi ostrzegam.
Dziewczyny pamiętajcie tu nie kupicie oryginalnych tabletek. Dostaniecie aspirynę w woreczku. 
Działające tabletki wyłącznie z WHW lub WOW. Wpiszcie w google wyświetla się odpowiednie strony.

pozdrawiam,
Baśka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam nr 798512634

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Zapraszam wysyłka z sprawdzeniem zawartości sprawdzasz i płacisz ilona.arth@o2.pl


Kolejne wcielenie naszej znanej oszustki. Numer konta 78116022020000000348018328 78 1160 2202 0000 0003 4801 8328.
Zamiast blistra luzem wrzucone aspiryny. 

anna.peri@interia.pl anna.anna.pe@wp.pl anna2310@op.pl ru486 cytotec arthrotec mizoprostol mifepristone tabletki poronne 
21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042 , 25114020040000300281092042
50 1050 1155 1000 0097 3506 8851 , 50105011551000009735068851
15 1050 1155 1000 0091 2318 6109 , 15105011551000009123186109

-Baśka-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To ty szmato jesteś oszustką piszesz do wszystkich że są oszustami i mają kasę ci oddać! Próbujesz wyłudzić kasę! Ja  gdy nie oszukałam nikogo więc mnie nie zastraszysz ale pamiętaj karma wraca

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> To ty szmato jesteś oszustką piszesz do wszystkich że są oszustami i mają kasę ci oddać! Próbujesz wyłudzić kasę! Ja  gdy nie oszukałam nikogo więc mnie nie zastraszysz ale pamiętaj karma wraca


No hej  :Smile: 
Nie denerwuj się tak, bo zmarszczek dostaniesz.  :Wink:   :Wink: 
Nie wszyscy maja mi oddać pieniądze tylko Ty. Przelałam ci kasę jak byłam w potrzebie, ty to perfidnie wykorzystałaś. Teraz jak już jestem po wszystkim mam czas aby ostrzegać innych o takich jak ty "bazyliszkach".
Pisałam do ciebie email to się do niego konstruktywnie odnieś.

pozdrawiam cię gorąco -Baśka-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny najlepiej odbiór osobisty i już po problemie jest

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Dziewczyny najlepiej odbiór osobisty i już po problemie jest


Ania, od kogo odbiór osobisty ? Od ciebie ? he he he...
Chętnie się z tobą umówię tylko gdzie ? w Lublinicu (42-700 )? Podobno tam grasujesz  :Smile: 

Jak widzisz wiem o tobie już więcej niż ci się wydaje. Bedę widzieć jeszcze więcej. Znajdę cie na każdym forum, tylko na to trzeba trochę czasu.... a ja mam czas, nawet nie wiesz jak dużo  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśa ma duże zaburzenia  osobowości hi. Myślisz że każdy ma tak z głową jak ty? Tak już wszyscy wierzą Ci że zamówiłaś od wszystkich z forum i każdy jest oszustem  żałosna jesteś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wysłałam ci aspirynę to pokaż paczkę  którą nadałam cwaniaro! Wiesz co pisz co chcesz ludzie mają swój mózg  i wiedzą co to jest wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzenie za wartości. ŻEGNAM CIĘ ????

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Baśa ma duże zaburzenia  osobowości hi. Myślisz że każdy ma tak z głową jak ty? Tak już wszyscy wierzą Ci że zamówiłaś od wszystkich z forum i każdy jest oszustem  żałosna jesteś


Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, nie dajcie się nabierać. To ogłoszenia tych samych osób, zmieniają nicki, adresy, numery telefonów ale ciągle oszukują. 
Oto tylko niektóre adresy tej samej osoby/grupy osób: 

anna.peri@interia.pl
anna.anna.pe@wp.pl 
anna2310@op.pl
ilona.arth@o2.pl 

Dziewczyny zgłaszają mi swoje przypadki jak i przez kogo zostały oszukane.
Piszcie jeżeli padłyście ofiarami tych naciągaczy: walcz.z.oszutem@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam a co o tym myślicie?




> Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.
> 
> Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.
> 
> Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.
> 
> Jest różnica między moim ogłoszeniem a innymi sprzedającymi jakieś RU486 którego nie ma od kilku lat w produkcji i w sprzedaży?
> 
> Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu
> ...

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.


Tu nie kupicie tabletek których szukacie. Wpiszcie w google WHW lub WOW te organicaje Wam pomogą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to się dzieczyno jebłaś z jedym meilem  ja nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam. Ogarni się bo to już nudne się robi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu nie kupicie tabletek których szukacie. Wpiszcie w google WHW lub WOW te organicaje m pomogą.


Ale te ogłoszenie co pokazałam jest zupełnie inne od wszystkich, ma tabletki na zdjęciu, i to dużo, widać wszystkie napisy datę ważności. Tamte ogłoszenia nie miały Mifepristone w blistrach na zdjęciach.  Mam wrażenie że wrzucasz wszystkich do jednego wora. Napisałam do tej Pani, pokazała zdjęcia kilkunastu sztuk z dzisiejszą datą. Powiedziała że mam sprawdzić i jak nie będzie tego co ma być żebym ją odesłała. Brzmi wiarygodnie, bo powiedziałam że na 100% sprawdzę.  Jak mi przyjdzie w następnym tygodniu to napiszę. Co do Pani lobbującej bardzo na WHW, niech mi Pani powie bo nigdzie wyczytać nie mogę, jakie są nazwy leków które WHW załatwia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze się zapytam, po co wysyłać tylko pobraniową  przysłkę skoro można dopłacić parę złotych więcej i pocztą zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem. Dlaczego każdy ze sprzedawców nie korzysta tylko z tej formy?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Ale te ogłoszenie co pokazałam jest zupełnie inne od wszystkich, ma tabletki na zdjęciu, i to dużo, widać wszystkie napisy datę ważności. Tamte ogłoszenia nie miały Mifepristone w blistrach na zdjęciach.  Mam wrażenie że wrzucasz wszystkich do jednego wora. Napisałam do tej Pani, pokazała zdjęcia kilkunastu sztuk z dzisiejszą datą. Powiedziała że mam sprawdzić i jak nie będzie tego co ma być żebym ją odesłała. Brzmi wiarygodnie, bo powiedziałam że na 100% sprawdzę.  Jak mi przyjdzie w następnym tygodniu to napiszę. Co do Pani lobbującej bardzo na WHW, niech mi Pani powie bo nigdzie wyczytać nie mogę, jakie są nazwy leków które WHW załatwia?


Chętnie poczekam na Twoją relację po otrzymaniu przesyłki. Życzę abyś dostała to co zamawiasz. W naszym przypadku czas jest bardzo ważny.
Ja tez dostałam zdjęcia oryginalnych blistrów z datami na kartce, pliki graficzne miały oryginalne meta dane itd. A przyszyła aspiryna w woreczku foliowym. Mój stres wynikający z sytuacji spowodował to, że nie dążyłam do otrzymania przesyłki pocztowej z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.

Uwierz mi, że nie wrzucam wszystkich "do jednego worka" na tyle na ile mogę weryfikuję zgłoszenia od dziewczyn. Dopiero potem publikuję dane naciągaczy jak jestem na 100% pewna co do ich oszustwa. Niestety przychodzą też do mnie zgłoszenia które są prowokacją samych oszustów.

Co do przesyłki z WHW czy WOW  ja dostałam z wow:
1x (MEFAPRIX mifepristona), blistr wyglądał dokładnie tak: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkLj3c8W...jpg&name=large
12x Misoprostol - tez w oryginalnym blistrze.




> Jeszcze się zapytam, po co wysyłać tylko pobraniową  przysłkę skoro można dopłacić parę złotych więcej i pocztą zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem. Dlaczego każdy ze sprzedawców nie korzysta tylko z tej formy?


Ogłoszenia, które spotkacie na forach w większości oferują w tytule "paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości" podczas omawiania szczegółów ze sprzedawcą okazuje się jednak, że nadadzą zwykłym kurierem np. dpd. Naklejona karteczka "zgadzam się na sprawdzenie zawartości" nic nie wnosi i tak trzeba najpierw zapłacić potem sprawdzać zawartość. 

Do tej pory tylko 1 (słownie jeden) sprzedający do końca był gotowy wysłać przesyłkę poczty polskiej ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. To około 5% wszystkich ogłaszającch się  :Frown: 
- Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chętnie poczekam na Twoją relację po otrzymaniu przesyłki. Życzę abyś dostała to co zamawiasz. W naszym przypadku czas jest bardzo ważny.
> Ja tez dostałam zdjęcia oryginalnych blistrów z datami na kartce, pliki graficzne miały oryginalne meta dane itd. A przyszyła aspiryna w woreczku foliowym. Mój stres wynikający z sytuacji spowodował to, że nie dążyłam do otrzymania przesyłki pocztowej z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.
> 
> Uwierz mi, że nie wrzucam wszystkich "do jednego worka" na tyle na ile mogę weryfikuję zgłoszenia od dziewczyn. Dopiero potem publikuję dane naciągaczy jak jestem na 100% pewna co do ich oszustwa. Niestety przychodzą też do mnie zgłoszenia które są prowokacją samych oszustów.
> 
> Co do przesyłki z WHW czy WOW  ja dostałam z wow:
> 1x (MEFAPRIX mifepristona), blistr wyglądał dokładnie tak: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkLj3c8W...jpg&name=large
> 12x Misoprostol - tez w oryginalnym blistrze.
> 
> ...


Ale ta Pani mi napisala że prześle pocztą. Jak mi poda numer to tam można ponoć sprawdzić na stronie czy w usługach jest wykupione sprawdzenie. Powiedziałam że jak nie będzie nie odbieram i na 100% sprawdzę.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Ale ta Pani mi napisala że prześle pocztą. Jak mi poda numer to tam można ponoć sprawdzić na stronie czy w usługach jest wykupione sprawdzenie. Powiedziałam że jak nie będzie nie odbieram i na 100% sprawdzę.


Super, w takim razie daj znać co i jak. Jak możesz to podaj kontakt jaki masz do tego sprzedawcy.

----------


## Arth

Arthrotec 12 tabletek 150 zł. Odbiór osobisty Tylko odbiór osobisty Katowice lub okolice olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Super, w takim razie daj znać co i jak. Jak możesz to podaj kontakt jaki masz do tego sprzedawcy.


To ta pani ze zdjęcia o które pytałam: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zależy mi na szybkiej i pewnej przesyłce, najlepiej za pobraniem żeby nie zostać oszukana. Czy któraś z Was dziewczyny może polecić osobę godną zaufania w tej kwestii? Bo czytając to forum mam wrażenie że pełno tu oszustów. Nie chcę też czekać kilka tygodni na zagranice

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Zależy mi na szybkiej i pewnej przesyłce, najlepiej za pobraniem żeby nie zostać oszukana. Czy któraś z Was dziewczyny może polecić osobę godną zaufania w tej kwestii? Bo czytając to forum mam wrażenie że pełno tu oszustów. Nie chcę też czekać kilka tygodni na zagranice


Na forum nie znajdziesz pewnego sprzedawcy tabletek. Z zagranicy nie czekasz "kilka tygodni" Ja dostałam przesyłkę z WOW po 5 dniach roboczych.
Tak właściwie to paczkę będziesz odbierać w Polsce czy w Dani (IP 185.206.224.30)?

Dziewczyny ! nie dajcie się nabierać oszustom z ogłoszeń. Ich bajeczki zaskakują mnie każdego tygodnia.
Tabletki tylko z pewnego źródła z whw lub wow. 
Nie dajcie się oszukać jak Ja to zrobiłam.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny mam problem zamówiłam paczkę pocztą Polską i paczka została zatrzyma   na sortowni od 5dni w Gdyni wiedzie dlaczego tak się dzieje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie  na Pocztę Polską  :`( dzwoniłam w sprawie paczki i służba celna zatrzymała mi paczkę a teraz będę mieć problemy! Nie wiem co robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam przesyłkę!!!  Wszystko tak jak opisane. Dyskretna przesyłka wysłana wczoraj expressem którą mogłam sprawdzić i wszystko się zgadza! W czwartek zaczynam. 





> Chętnie poczekam na Twoją relację po otrzymaniu przesyłki. Życzę abyś dostała to co zamawiasz. W naszym przypadku czas jest bardzo ważny.
> Ja tez dostałam zdjęcia oryginalnych blistrów z datami na kartce, pliki graficzne miały oryginalne meta dane itd. A przyszyła aspiryna w woreczku foliowym. Mój stres wynikający z sytuacji spowodował to, że nie dążyłam do otrzymania przesyłki pocztowej z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.
> 
> Uwierz mi, że nie wrzucam wszystkich "do jednego worka" na tyle na ile mogę weryfikuję zgłoszenia od dziewczyn. Dopiero potem publikuję dane naciągaczy jak jestem na 100% pewna co do ich oszustwa. Niestety przychodzą też do mnie zgłoszenia które są prowokacją samych oszustów.
> 
> Co do przesyłki z WHW czy WOW  ja dostałam z wow:
> 1x (MEFAPRIX mifepristona), blistr wyglądał dokładnie tak: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EkLj3c8W...jpg&name=large
> 12x Misoprostol - tez w oryginalnym blistrze.
> 
> ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uważajcie  na Pocztę Polską  :`( dzwoniłam w sprawie paczki i służba celna zatrzymała mi paczkę a teraz będę mieć problemy! Nie wiem co robić


A była dyskretna? Moja na drugi dzień już była u mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 tabletek, cena 200zł, jolapolandia@gmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Dostałam przesyłkę!!!  Wszystko tak jak opisane. Dyskretna przesyłka wysłana wczoraj expressem którą mogłam sprawdzić i wszystko się zgadza! W czwartek zaczynam.


Od kogo ta przesyłka ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczta Polska nie ma dyskretnych paczek jak jest za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości to służba celna sprawdza paczki i narobimy sobie problemu ja już mam problemy! Tak mi doradziliście żeby tylko pocztą brać teraz nie wiem co mam zrobić

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Poczta Polska nie ma dyskretnych paczek jak jest za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości to służba celna sprawdza paczki i narobimy sobie problemu ja już mam problemy! Tak mi doradziliście żeby tylko pocztą brać teraz nie wiem co mam zrobić


Przede wszystkim nie panikuj. Jeżeli zamawiałaś tabletki DLA SIEBIE to nic ci nie grozi. Nie niesie to za sobą ŻADNYCH konsekwencji prawnych. Zamówić możesz - co innego handel tymi specyfikami.

Tak się zastanawiam, od kogo zamawiałaś te tabletki pocztą polską skoro utknęły na kontroli celnej ?
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od kogo ta przesyłka ?


od pomocnakasia@protonmail.com to ta ze zdjęć z pomarańczowym mifepristonem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poczta Polska nie ma dyskretnych paczek jak jest za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości to służba celna sprawdza paczki i narobimy sobie problemu ja już mam problemy! Tak mi doradziliście żeby tylko pocztą brać teraz nie wiem co mam zrobić


Co znaczy że poczta nie ma dyskretnych paczek? Mi nie wysyłała poczta tylko sprzedawca (pomocnakasia) która to zapakowała baaardzo dyskretnie, mogłam sobie na spokojnie otworzyć przesyłkę przy listonoszu który o niczym nie ma pojęcia. 

Skąd zamawiałaś przesyłkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zadzwońcie sobie i zapytajcie na infolinie Poczty Polskiej  że służba celna może otworzyć każdą paczkę podejrzaną bo ma do tego prawo! Teraz będę miła problemy bo już dzwonili do mnie :'(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zadzwońcie sobie i zapytajcie na infolinie Poczty Polskiej  że służba celna może otworzyć każdą paczkę podejrzaną bo ma do tego prawo! Teraz będę miła problemy bo już dzwonili do mnie :'(


Postanowiłam prześledzić internet i zobaczyć co ma służba celna do skonfiskowanych tabletek przesyłanych na terenie Polski. i uwaga, nie ma kompletnie nic do tego. Tymi sprawami zajmuje się POLICJA A NIE SŁUŻBA CELNA

Ty wstrętny oszuście masz tupet.  Wszystko zrobisz żeby ludzie nie sprawdzali prawda?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Postanowiłam prześledzić internet i zobaczyć co ma służba celna do skonfiskowanych tabletek przesyłanych na terenie Polski. i uwaga, nie ma kompletnie nic do tego. Tymi sprawami zajmuje się POLICJA A NIE SŁUŻBA CELNA
> 
> Ty wstrętny oszuście masz tupet.  Wszystko zrobisz żeby ludzie nie sprawdzali prawda?


Tego się tez spodziewałam. Oszuści kombinują na wszystkie możliwe sposoby żeby "zmylić przeciwnika". 

Dziewczyny jeżeli zamawiacie tabletki dla siebie NIC WAM NIE GROZI OD STRONY PRAWNEJ. Celnicy nie mają nic do przesyłek krajowych. Tabletki zamawiane z zagranicy (whw czy wow) tez przechodzą przez odprawę celną jak każdy inny towar improtowany. Do mnie doszły bez problemów.

Jak ktos wysyła dropsy czy aspirynę to wiadomo, że nie chce aby przesyłka była ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Tak to jest ze złodziejami.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po czterech razach trafienia na oszustki udało mi się trafić na osobę która jest uczciwa polecam Panią 
798512634 ja już jestem po tym wszystkim każdemu życzę dużo siły

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Po czterech razach trafienia na oszustki udało mi się trafić na osobę która jest uczciwa polecam Panią 
> 798512634 ja już jestem po tym wszystkim każdemu życzę dużo siły


Ho HO bardzo wystrwała jesteś cztery razy.
Kochane Janusze biznesu urozmaicajcie trochę wasze podchody i skoki na kasę. 
Teksy typu: 
"w końcu mi sie udało paczka doszła wszystko ok od pani: janusz@ oszust.com.pl " 
"sprawdzony sprzedawca, jestem juz po wszystkim polecam - 0 700 800 800"
juz chyba na mało kogo działają.

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza. 

Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!! 
W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!

Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacja numerów. 
1.	odebractelefon .pl
2.	ktoto.info
3.	nieznanynumer .pl

walcz.z.oszutem@ tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach odbiór osobisty!

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach odbiór osobisty!


Super! spotkajmy się przy tym zielonym drzewie po lewej stronie ulicy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 150 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, nie dajcie się nabierać. To ogłoszenia tych samych osób, zmieniają nicki, adresy, numery telefonów ale ciągle oszukują.
Oto tylko niektóre adresy tej samej osoby/grupy osób:

anna.peri@interia.pl
anna.anna.pe@wp.pl
anna2310@op.pl
ilona.arth@o2.pl
anna.peri91@interia.pl 

Piszcie jeżeli padłyście ofiarami naciągaczy: walcz.z.oszutem@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po co sobie niszczyć zdrowie fizyczne i psychiczne i brać takie gówna niewiadomego pochodzenia.tyle par nie może teraz mieć dzieci możecie je uszczęśliwić a może u części z Was w trakcie ciąży rozwinie się instynkt macierzyński.chcecie żyć do końca z wyrzutami sumienia. Na tym forum są sami oszusci którzy bogacą się na Waszej krzywdzie. Nie zamawiajcie takiego syfu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezu, co się to porobiło z tym forum...
Toż to targowisko cwaniaków na dramacie kobiet..rzygać się chce..tfuu..
Parę ładnych lat temu, uzyskałam tu pomoc i wsparcie, to forum w tej formie poprostu jest dramatem...
Kobiety w chuj...ej sytuacji trzymam za Was kciuki abyście nie trafiły na prefidnych oszustów, tabsy zorganizowały oryginalne i naturalnie wróciły do życia...
Wszystkie jesteście Super Kobitki ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwie kreski, 4tydz i 3dzień..zażyłam 3x4arth, nic, lekkie dreszcze delikatne plamienie..następnego dnia 1x4szt arth i nadal nic..lekkie plamienie przy podcieraniu, żadnych dolegliwości jak opisujecie..czy to za wcześnie na arth..?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Kolejne niestety udane oszustwa. Dziewczyny piszą - ja aktualizuję bazę i dodaję dane oszustów.

Jak uzyskac prawdziwą pomoc opisuję na końcu ogłoszenia.

Cieszy mnie bo coraz więcej piszecie o tym, że w pore zostałyście ostrzeżone o oszustwie i nie straciłyście czasu i pieniędzy. Szczególne pozdrowienia dla Mileny i Sandry.

Dzisiaj kolejna paczka ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem przesławnej jak dlamnie (zostałam przez nią oszukana) Anny Peri z Lublinica 42-700. anna.peri91@interia.pl to jej ostatni email jeszcze ciepły  :Wink:  Aniu, zauważ, że traktuję cię szczególnie ważnie - powinnać czuć sie wyróżniona he he he.

Oszustka Ania mieszka w okolicach Lublińca. Z tamtego paczkomtu najczęściej nadaje przesyłki. Po przedpłacie dostajesz aspirynę w woreczku strunowym. Ogłasza się na wszelakich forach i portalach ogłoszeniowych oglaszamy24h top-ogloszenia.net medyczka itd. Ostatno w ogłoszeniu nawet proponuje wysyłkę za pobraniem tylko,  że jak przychodzi co do czego to jednak trzeba przedpłate zrobić bo bidulka "już raz zostaała oszukana i teraz sie boi wysyłać"  :Smile: )) Tabletki ma z whw bo zostały jej po własnej kuracji. Jak trzeba to wyśle wam nawet zdjęcie oryginalnego blistra bo taki ma, niestetey Ty dostaniesz aspirynę. Zapewne został jej tylko pusty blistr. Jak pytam dziewczyn żadnana nie dostała zdjęcia blistra od strony gdzie wyjmuje się tabletki.

Niestety jest tak, że Bank Milenium pozwala na założenie tymczasowego prawie w pełni funkcjonalnego konta bankowego. Wystarzy na początek do tego selfie z telefonu, procedura trwa 15 min. Konto jest ograniczone co co wysokości wypłat ale na taki przekręt wystarczy. Dlatego Uważajcie na to jak ktos podaje Wam konto do wpłat w Banku Milenium.

Podane przez Twoje ofiary kolejne numery kont:

04 1160 2202 0000 0004 9106 6142 , 04116022020000000491066142

84 1160 2202 0000 0004 9106 6157 , 84116022020000000491066157


ilona.arth@o2.pl 78 1160 2202 0000 0003 4801 8328 , 78116022020000000348018328 to kolejene potwierdzone wcielenia "AnnyPeri" która mnie oszukała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny, tydzien temu dowiedzialam sie ze poronilam w 9 tyg. Od wtorku przez 3 dni bralam Cytotek ktory dostalam w szpitalu (mieszkam w niemczech) w pierwszy dzien 3+3, w drugi 2+2+2 i w trzeci 2+2+2. W sumie 18 tab czy to nie za duzo, w miedzy czasie obawialam sie ze sie wykrwawie bo przez 5 h w srode krwawilam non stop a bole brzucha i jelit byly nie do zniesienia, czy to normalne i ile dni po odstawieniu cytoteku wystepuja problemy z jelitami. Bylam wczoraj na kontroli w szpitalu i kazali mi jeszcze 8 tab dobrac, bo jeszcze sie nie doczyscilo. Przyznam ze boje sie tego dalej brac bo ostatnio nawet czytam o dziewczynie w Brazyli, ktora po tym dostala zapalenia jelit i zmarla na Sepse, ale nie chce tez isc na czyszczenie. Dzisiaj krwawienie sie uspokoilo. Jak myslicie poczekac jeszcze czy moze samo sie oczysci do jutra czy mimo wszystko wziasc dalej cytotek? To pierwsze moje doswiadczenia z tabletkami poronnymi przed kilkoma miesiacami poronilam naturalnie ale nie bylo to tak bolesne. Dodam ze dalej bede sie starac o dzidzie. 
Prosze poradzcie cos.

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

> Bardzo proszę, napiszcie jak zażyć arthrotrc lub cyctocec? by poszło sprawnie i skutecznie? lepiej się ruszać czy nie podczas brania tabletek? lepiej w nocy czy w dzień?


Hej, widze ze napisalas niedawno i chyba nikt sie na forum nie odezwal. Czy jestes juz po?
Ja wlasnie w trakcie ale zle to znosze bycmoze za duzo tab dostalam.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny, w ciągu ostatnich 48h pojawiły się nowe zweryfikowane kontakty do kolejnych "Januszy biznesu"

kacperapteka@protonmail.com
502094348
lekiapteka@protonmail.com 

Uważajcie na siebie.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chętnie poczekam na Twoją relację po otrzymaniu przesyłki. Życzę abyś dostała to co zamawiasz. W naszym przypadku czas jest bardzo ważny.
> Ja tez dostałam zdjęcia oryginalnych blistrów z datami na kartce, pliki graficzne miały oryginalne meta dane itd. A przyszyła aspiryna w woreczku foliowym. Mój stres wynikający z sytuacji spowodował to, że nie dążyłam do otrzymania przesyłki pocztowej z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.
> 
> Uwierz mi, że nie wrzucam wszystkich "do jednego worka" na tyle na ile mogę weryfikuję zgłoszenia od dziewczyn. Dopiero potem publikuję dane naciągaczy jak jestem na 100% pewna co do ich oszustwa. Niestety przychodzą też do mnie zgłoszenia które są prowokacją samych oszustów.
> 
> 
> 
> Do tej pory tylko 1 (słownie jeden) sprzedający do końca był gotowy wysłać przesyłkę poczty polskiej ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. To około 5% wszystkich ogłaszającch się 
> - Basia-


Cześć, minął równy tydzień od rozpoczęcia kuracji. Czekasz na relację, po tym czasie mogę opowiedzieć. Pierwsze co to kontakt, rożnie, czasem szybko, czasem po kilku godzinach przychodziła odpowiedź. Pani w miarę sympatyczna, rzeczowa i konkretnie odpowiada na pytania. Przesylka wysłana z dodatkowymi "usługami komplementarnymi" express, pobranie, sprawdzenie zawartości, wartość. To można było zobaczyć na stronie poczty sprawdzając numer przesyłki. 

Tu jest zrzut ekranu z tego sprawdzania:




Co do tabletek to wyglądały identycznie jak na zdjęciach. Jak dla mnie normalne listki. 
Co do samej kuracji to trochę bolało, nawet czasami bardzo mocno. Ketonal lekko zmniejszył ból którego już następnego dnia prawie nie miałam. Jestem pewna że zarodek wydaliłam po 8 tabletkach Cytotecku, jakieś 2 godziny od drugiej dawki. Ogólnie jest to do przeżycia, ja myślałam wkółko że  to się za chwilę skończy. Nie miałam biegunki ale dreszcze były konkretne. Język piecze od tabletek jeszcze przez kilka dni.  Radzę korzystać z termoforu mi pomógł.  Nie wiem czy na tę Panią miałaś jakieś zgoszenia, ale ja zgłaszam że jestem zadowolona.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cześć, minął równy tydzień od rozpoczęcia kuracji. ......Radzę korzystać z termoforu mi pomógł.  Nie wiem czy na tę Panią miałaś jakieś zgoszenia, ale ja zgłaszam że jestem zadowolona.



Witaj ! 
Bardzo Cieszę się Twoim szczęściem. Mam prośbę czy mogła byś podać swoje imię ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj ! 
> Bardzo Cieszę się Twoim szczęściem. Mam prośbę czy mogła byś podać swoje imię ?


Monika, czy to istotne?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Monika, czy to istotne?


Dziękuję. Moniko,  pozwól, że zweryfikujemy Twoją relację. 
W ciągu 48h odniosę się do wiarygodności Twojego wpisu.
pozdrawiam gorąco
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny chciałam powiedzieć żebyście uważali na przesyłki pocztą polską z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości bo służba celna sprawdza paczki i narobiłam sobie problemu :'( właśnie wróciłam z przesłuchaniu na policji.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cześć dziewczyny chciałam powiedzieć żebyście uważali na przesyłki pocztą polską z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości bo służba celna sprawdza paczki i narobiłam sobie problemu :'( właśnie wróciłam z przesłuchaniu na policji.


Hmmm... Z przesłuchania w jakim charakterze ? świadka, oskarżonej, pokrzywdzonej ? Co Ci powiedzieli ?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Dziękuję. Moniko,  pozwól, że zweryfikujemy Twoją relację. 
> W ciągu 48h odniosę się do wiarygodności Twojego wpisu.
> pozdrawiam gorąco
> -Basia-


Witaj "Moniko". Nie minęło jednak 48h. i już wszystko wiemy. Nasza niezastąpiona firma IT która pomaga nam czasami rozwiać nasze wątpliwości co do wiarygodności i uczciwości sprzedawców znowu stanęła na wysokości zadania. 
Raport jaki do mnie dotarł wskazuje na to, że kolejna osoba gada sama ze sobą  :Smile:  
Posty pisane są przez jedną i ta samą osobę. Czyli pomocna Kasia (pomocnakasia@protonmail.com ) i nasza klientka Monika to jedna i ta sama osoba.
Eejjjj nieładnie  :Smile: 
Adres email wpisujemy do naszej bazy. Teraz będzie pojawiał się częściej w ogłoszeniach  :Smile: 
Pamiętajcie dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Zdecydowana większość ogłoszeń to posty oszustów. Tu nie kupicie tabletek jakich szukacie.
-Basia- walcz.z.oszutem@tlen.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dzień dobry.
Wczoraj dwa nowe potwierdzone zgłoszenia od dziewczyn.
Janusz podający adres *lekiapteka@protonmail.com* sprzedaje wszystko co chcesz. Wysyłka po przedpłacie. Tutaj ciekawostka bo każe sobie płacić blikiem lub bitcoinem  :Smile: 
Blik w ostatniej fazie transakcji przekierowywany jest na STS. 
Pamiętajcie pomimo trudnej sytuacji i konieczności szybkiego działania musicie być czujne. 

korzystajcie z pomocy dziewczyn z WHW lub WOW. Jeżeli chcesz kupować w Polsce to przesyłka wyłącznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości Poczta Polska i płatność za pobraniem.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 tabletek 150 zł odbiór osobisty w Katowicach olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  Odkupię arthotec, najlepiej Poznań i bliskie okolice  :Smile: 
Mail : dorcia4678@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj "Moniko". Nie minęło jednak 48h. i już wszystko wiemy. Nasza niezastąpiona firma IT która pomaga nam czasami rozwiać nasze wątpliwości co do wiarygodności i uczciwości sprzedawców znowu stanęła na wysokości zadania. 
> Raport jaki do mnie dotarł wskazuje na to, że kolejna osoba gada sama ze sobą  
> Posty pisane są przez jedną i ta samą osobę. Czyli pomocna Kasia (pomocnakasia@protonmail.com ) i nasza klientka Monika to jedna i ta sama osoba.
> Eejjjj nieładnie 
> Adres email wpisujemy do naszej bazy. Teraz będzie pojawiał się częściej w ogłoszeniach 
> Pamiętajcie dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Zdecydowana większość ogłoszeń to posty oszustów. Tu nie kupicie tabletek jakich szukacie.
> -Basia- walcz.z.oszutem@tlen.pl


Witaj Basiu widzę że weryfikacja coś kiepsko przebiegła. Piszesz że jestem sprzedawcą na podstawie czegoś co zrobiła jakaś firma z IT. Ja bedę walczyła o tą Panią, tak jak Ty piszesz o uczciwych sprzedwacach. Niestety wrzucając wszystkich do jednego wora i to bez podstaw krzywdzisz uczciwą osobę. Prawda sama się obroni. 
Proszę wytłumacz co takiego zrobiła ta firma IT bo kompletnie nic nie wiadomo z tego co napisałaś. W jaki sposób takie rzeczy można weryfikować? Chodź wystarczy nam treść tego raportu. No chyba żeby puścić to w TVPinfo do osób co wszystko łykają.  Czy przed tym jak wrzuciłaś tę Panią na listę oszustów zweryfikowałaś jej towar? Zweryfikowałaś sposób wysyłki? Albo sposób płatnośći?   Nie mając wcześniej sygnałów o jej oszustwach raczej wypadałoby to zrobić? Czy nie mając o kimś pojęcia mozna tego kogoś jakkolwiek nazwać? Piszesz o wiarygodności kiedy sama się do niej nie stosujesz. Nie ma ani jednego wiarygodnego argumentu dla którego mozna wrzucić ją do jednego wora z oszustami. Wszystkich tak weryfikujesz?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witaj Basiu widzę że weryfikacja coś kiepsko przebiegła. ...Wszystkich tak weryfikujesz?


Witaj ponownie  :Smile: 
Szczegółów nie opisze bo to odkryje sposoby weryfikacji. Ale nie trzeba być specem od IT żeby wykryć Twoja niezdarną próbę uwiarygadniania samej siebie. Ten numer był słaby, nawet bardzo słaby he he he.

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, pomimo trudnej sytuacji i konieczności szybkiego działania musicie być czujne.
Jak widać Janusze bizenasu robią wszystko żeby Nas oszukać
Korzystajcie z pomocy dziewczyn z *WHW* lub *WOW*. Jeżeli chcesz kupować w Polsce to przesyłka wyłącznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości Poczta Polska i płatność za pobraniem. Jeżeli tylko coś wzbudzi Wasze wątpliwości nie odbieraj przesyłki - niech wraca do Janusza biznesu.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj ponownie 
> Szczegółów nie opisze bo to odkryje sposoby weryfikacji. Ale nie trzeba być specem od IT żeby wykryć Twoja niezdarną próbę uwiarygadniania samej siebie. Ten numer był słaby, nawet bardzo słaby he he he.
> 
> Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, pomimo trudnej sytuacji i konieczności szybkiego działania musicie być czujne.
> Jak widać Janusze bizenasu robią wszystko żeby Nas oszukać
> Korzystajcie z pomocy dziewczyn z *WHW* lub *WOW*. Jeżeli chcesz kupować w Polsce to przesyłka wyłącznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości Poczta Polska i płatność za pobraniem. Jeżeli tylko coś wzbudzi Wasze wątpliwości nie odbieraj przesyłki - niech wraca do Janusza biznesu.
> 
> -Basia-


Podsumowując mam tu Twoje puste słowa niepoparte żandnym argumentem. Taką firmę też mogę wymyślić  :Smile:  i rzucić ludziom. Pan Kurski z TVP mógłby się uczyć od Ciebie. Powiedziałaś że jakbyś pokazała raport to mozna by było to obejść.  Pokaż raport albo nie pisz bajek. To Twój jedyny argument więc może trzeba by go uwiarygodnić? Bądź konsekwentna, bo oskarżać bezpodstawnie można każdego. Pokaż raport i udowodnij wszystkim że Twoje słowa są coś warte.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Podsumowując mam tu ... Pokaż raport i udowodnij wszystkim że Twoje słowa są coś warte.


Pamiętajcie Janusze biznesu ... przez to , że jeden z was mnie okradł będę wyjawiać wasze przekręty tak długo jak będę mogła. Zamiast robić tego typu "podchody" zacznij myśleć jak mnie zaskoczyć bo na obecne numery nie dam się już tak łatwo nabrać  :Smile: 

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamiętajcie Janusze biznesu ... przez to , że jeden z was mnie okradł będę wyjawiać wasze przekręty tak długo jak będę mogła. Zamiast robić tego typu "podchody" zacznij myśleć jak mnie zaskoczyć bo na obecne numery nie dam się już tak łatwo nabrać 
> 
> -Basia-


Proszę przestań pisać bajki tylko pokaż ten nieistniejący raport i udowodnij wszystkim że Twoje słowa są coś warte. Tylko że raportu jak nie było tak nie ma, nigdy nie istniał. zastanawia mnie tylko dlaczego chcesz uwalić Panią która mi pomogła? I dlaczego posuwasz się do kłamania?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Proszę przestań pisać bajki...?


Nie radzicie sobie z tym, że ktoś postanowił pokazać wasze oszustwa. Nawet nie wiesz jak mnie to cieszy  :Smile: 

Tak przy okazji, Lidka zgłasza email anna.peri91@interia.pl z ogłoszenia na oglaszamy24. To niestety znane nam konto oszustki z Lublińca. W przesyłce dostała 9 tabletek aspiryny za 300 zł.

Uważajcie na siebie i miłego wieczoru.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie radzicie sobie z tym, że ktoś postanowił pokazać wasze oszustwa. Nawet nie wiesz jak mnie to cieszy 
> 
> Tak przy okazji, Lidka zgłasza email anna.peri91@interia.pl z ogłoszenia na oglaszamy24. To niestety znane nam konto oszustki z Lublińca. W przesyłce dostała 9 tabletek aspiryny za 300 zł.
> 
> Uważajcie na siebie i miłego wieczoru.
> -Basia-


I rób to co robisz, bo to dobra robota. Ale byłaby lepsza gdybyś konsekwentnie dążyła do prawdy i nie wkładała wszystkich do jednego wora.  To może ja zadam kilka pytań bo coś nie chcesz mi powiedzieć czemu ta Pani została włożona do jednego worka z oszustami. Czy to przez to że może wysyła aspirynę tak jak ta powyżej? A może bierze kasę do przodu? A może nic nie wysyła? A może kłamie że wysyła ze sprawdzeniem?  Wszystkie kryteria były zachowane. Powiedziałam że nie odbiorę jak nie będzie ok. Wszystko było ok, a to co piszesz to sama wiesz że wyssane z palca. Czemu już tak głośno o nieistniejącym raporcie już nie mówisz? Co z tym raportem? Kłamstwo? Oczywiście że tak. Czuję jakbym rozmawiała z rzecznikiem rządu który tak odpowiada aby na nic nie odpowiedzieć. Który lawiruje i żadnych konkretów nie daje. Co z tym raportem???????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Baśka z kim tu współpracuje i dostaje niezły % za oczernianie wszystkich hm brak słów.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Pani Baśka z kim tu współpracuje i dostaje niezły % za oczernianie wszystkich hm brak słów.


Hej ! Janusze. 
Nie dziwię się Janusze biznesu, że brakuje wam słów  :Smile:  W końcu ktoś konsekwentnie pokazuje przekręty jakie robicie  :Smile: 
To dopiero początek. Nie odpuszczę tego, ze oszukaliście mnie osobiście ale tez dlatego , że żerujecie na najbardziej potrzebujących dziewczynach.

Każde konto oszusta które zostanie przez nas namierzone będzie dokładnie wypozycjonowane z odpowiednim opisem. 
Wiem, że całego procederu nie da się wyplenić. Jeżeli chociaż jedna dziewczyna nie zostanie oszukana - *TO WARTO* !!
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię arthotec.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Nowe pomysły oszustów. Kolejna ściema. 

Janusze podrabiają tabletki z WHW. Pakują aspirynę do woreczków foliowych , do tego wydruk logo WHW na drukarce, zgrzewamy żelazkiem i paczka gotowa. Ogłoszenia pojawiają się na ogłaszamy24h
treść:
_Odsprzedam tabketki ze strony WHW. Przyszły za późno. Dałam 120 €. Sprzedam za 350 zł bo chce sie pozbyć. Kontakt 609769767, proszę o sms_

Kontakty telefoniczne jakie podają: 508395748 , 508416584 , 609769767, 508 395 748 , 508 416 584 , 609 769 767 milciagabryszewska@gmail.com 

Nie daj się nabrać. Oryginalne i działające tabletki wyłącznie ze stron *WHW i WOW.*
Za zgłoszenie serdecznie dziękuję Magdzie.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nowe pomysły oszustów. Kolejna ściema. 
> 
> Janusze podrabiają tabletki z WHW. Pakują aspirynę do woreczków foliowych , do tego wydruk logo WHW na drukarce, zgrzewamy żelazkiem i paczka gotowa. Ogłoszenia pojawiają się na ogłaszamy24h
> treść:
> _Odsprzedam tabketki ze strony WHW. Przyszły za późno. Dałam 120 €. Sprzedam za 350 zł bo chce sie pozbyć. Kontakt 609769767, proszę o sms_
> 
> Kontakty telefoniczne jakie podają: 508395748 , 508416584 , 609769767, 508 395 748 , 508 416 584 , 609 769 767 milciagabryszewska@gmail.com 
> 
> Nie daj się nabrać. Oryginalne i działające tabletki wyłącznie ze stron *WHW i WOW.*
> ...


No własnie nietylko z tych stron  :Smile:  Pani z adresu pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wysyła oryginalny Mifegest oraz cytotec ze sprawdzenwiem zawartości przez pocztę polską co idzie zawsze zweryfikować wpisując albo z sms albo od tej Pani numer przesyłki na stronie poczty. Basieńko zapomniałaś o tej Pani?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> No własnie nietylko z tych stron  ... Basieńko zapomniałaś o tej Pani?


Nigdy nie zapominamy o zgłoszonych i potwierdzonych próbach oszustwa  :Wink: \

-Basia-

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dzień dobry.
W końcu jakiś wzmożony ruch w ogłoszeniach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

Niektóre ze stron aby się uwiarygodnić posiadają w swojej treści formularz z możliwością dodawania opinii przez kupujących. To oczywiście ściema - sprawdź i dodaj opinię. Niestety nie pojawi się ona na stronie  :Frown: 

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę *Pocztą Polską* ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w *oryginalne blistry* to nie odbieraj przesyłki - to *oszustwo* !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 tabletek 150 zł odbiór osobisty w Katowicach tylko odbiór osobisty olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odebrałam osobiście od Pani z nr 798512634 numer telefonu znalazłam tutaj na grupie Wszystko Ok bez 
Żadnego problemu

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Odebrałam osobiście od Pani z nr 798512634 numer telefonu znalazłam tutaj na grupie Wszystko Ok bez 
> Żadnego problemu


Cieszę się Twoim szczęściem. Podany przez Ciebie numer "oszukał" niestety niejedna dziewczynę.

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odkupię 8-12 tabletek
aliexpressaliexpress33@gmail.com

wybaczcie za głupi email ale to ze względu bezpieczeństwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wie ktoś gdzie dostanę e-recepte na arthrotec?
wszedzie proszą o zaświadczenie lekarskie

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Aby nabyć leki których szukasz poczytaj o organizacjach które pomagają kobietom:
Pomocy szukaj np. na polskim forum *maszwybor.net*
To polskie forum o tematyce której szukasz. Zarejestruj się to będziesz miała dostęp do wszystkich postów. Dowiesz się jak naprawdę zdobyć leki których szukasz.
Tam znajdziesz odpowiednie linki - powodzenia.

1.	Organizacja kobiety w sieci: *womenonweb.org/pl/*
2.	Kobiety pomagają kobietom: *womenhelp.org/pl/*
-pomoc telefoniczna: INFOLINIA: +48 22 292 25 97 czynna codziennie od 8.00 do 20.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza. 
Nie daj się nabrać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek o nazwie Arthrotec jak na zdjeciu ktore sama stosowałam bedac w 9 tyg i ktore bardzo mi pomogły wiec z pewnoscia pomoga Tobie rowniez. Służe doswiadczeniem i pomocą. Kontakt 512-204-079 Justyna
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z aktualna data obok

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszukać !

Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka *wyłącznie* Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją
*sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Żaden inny kurier nie ma opcji sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą. Nie nabijajcie kasy Januszom biznesu !!!

Te ogłoszenia to lipa. Nie dostaniecie przesyłki albo dostaniecie jakieś nie wiadomo co w woreczkach foliowych.
Pewne tabletki można zamówić z 2 źródeł z WOW i WHW.
Nie dajcie się nabierać.

Poczytajcie na niezależnym forum: maszwybor (kropka) net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kłamiesz przeszukałam całe tutaj forum i każdy poleca nie ma zadnego negatywnego pokaz mi proszę gdzie jest opisany ten nr 




> Cieszę się Twoim szczęściem. Podany przez Ciebie numer "oszukał" niestety niejedna dziewczynę.
> 
> Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.
> 
> -Basia-

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Kłamiesz przeszukałam całe tutaj forum i każdy poleca nie ma zadnego negatywnego pokaz mi proszę gdzie jest opisany ten nr


Jakie piękne parcie Januszy hi hi hi. Okradliście mnie i zadbam o to, żeby wszystkich informować o aspirynie w przesyłkach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się naciągać, nie wierzcie w historyjki o tabletkach z apteki o tabletkach od wujka czy o tym, że komuś paczka z WOW przyszła za późno i chce sprzedać. 
*To wszystko bajki*.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś chora zacznij się leczyć idiotko moze sama oszukujesz i próbujesz skupić swoją uwage pal wroty świnio 

QUOTE=nie_daj_sie_nabrac;202162]Jakie piękne parcie Januszy hi hi hi. Okradliście mnie i zadbam o to, żeby wszystkich informować o aspirynie w przesyłkach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się naciągać, nie wierzcie w historyjki o tabletkach z apteki o tabletkach od wujka czy o tym, że komuś paczka z WOW przyszła za późno i chce sprzedać. 
*To wszystko bajki*.[/QUOTE]

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Jesteś chora zacznij się leczyć idiotko moze sama oszukujesz i próbujesz skupić swoją uwage pal wroty świnio


Oj jak mi przykro, że tak o mnie piszesz  :Frown: 
Nie oszukujcie ludzi w potrzebie to i mojej aktywności będzie mniej. Weź sie za uczciwą pracę a nie naciągacie dziewczyny w potrzebie. Ty będziesz spokojniejsza bo widzę, że z emocjami to nie najlepiej u ciebie he he.

- Basia -

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek widoczne na zdjeciu zamieszczonym poniżej. Leki są pochodzenia polskiego (50mg) oraz holenderskiego(75mg). Wszystko jest orginalne bezpieczne oraz co najwazniejsze skuteczne. Tabletki sa w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych na ktore posiadam paragon zakupu. Cena 200zł za zestaw Kontakt 512-204-079
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow i proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co wam ktos oferuje z dowolnym dopiskiem obok poniewaz 90% to oszusci. Badzcie czujni i weryfikujcie tresc ogloszenia

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł  :Smile:  !". 

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tepaku nie widzisz ze nikt Cię tu nie słucha idź i nie spamuj 




> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
> " Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł  !". 
> 
> Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
> sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
> -Basia-

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Tepaku nie widzisz ze nikt Cię tu nie słucha idź i nie spamuj


Oj mylisz się i to bardzo  :Wink: 
Najwięcej satysfakcji daje mi jednak twoja uwaga.


Pewne tabletki można zamówić z 2 źródeł z WOW i WHW
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.
Nie daj się nabrać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł


Nie daj się nabierać, nie trać czasu i pieniędzy.
Aby nabyć leki których szukasz poczytaj o organizacjach które pomagają kobietom:
Pomocy szukaj np. na polskim forum *maszwybor.net*
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś korzystał z tej oferty i może potwierdzić że to nie oszustwo?



> Posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek o nazwie Arthrotec jak na zdjeciu ktore sama stosowałam bedac w 9 tyg i ktore bardzo mi pomogły wiec z pewnoscia pomoga Tobie rowniez. Służe doswiadczeniem i pomocą. Kontakt 512-204-079 Justyna
> Ps. Uwaga na oszustow. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z aktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś korzystał z tej oferty i może potwierdzić że to nie oszustwo?


 ja kupowałam od tej pani pol roku temu bo tez sie oglaszala. wszystko zgodnie z zamowieniem dyskretnie i na czas wiec moge polecic ten namiar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawiałam w ubiegly poniedziałak u pani Justyny ktora ma ogloszenie ze zdjeciem i rowniez polecam wszystko przyszlo to co na zdjeciu w ogloszeniu a przede wszystkim dzieki tej pani wszystko sie udało a moje zycie wrociło na wlasciwe tory. Jeszczce raz dzieluje i polecam pania Justyne 512204076 jako uczciwego sprzedawce i polecam osoba w trudnej sytuacji

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Janusze ! nic dziwnego, że tak łatwo przychodzi mi ujawniać wasze przekręty. Jedyne do czego się nadajecie to powtarzanie swoich ogłoszeń i naciąganie ludzi. Do roboty się nie nadacie bo nikt was do normalnej pracy nie przyjmnie. Nawet ogłoszeń ostatnio nie potraficie dodać żeby się ukryć przed przyłapaniem. 
Kolejne perełki:
Sami zadają sobie pytania - sami na nie odpowiadają. Sami sobie opisują jakie to są wiarygodne zakupy u nich można zrobić  :Smile: 

Brak słów! he he he  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Szkoda czasu i pieniędzy. Pomocy szukaj np. na polskim forum maszwybor.net*
-Basia-*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie arthotec.
Mail: dorcia4678@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam na sprzedaż tabletki o nazwie Arthrootecc w postaci 50mg oraz 75mg . Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych w opakowaniu w raz z ulotka. Posiadam paragon zakupu. Leki sa wazne do 2023r. Cena zestawu to 250zł plus wysyłka. Preferowany odbior osobisty. Kontakt 512-204-079.
Ps, Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow bo jest ich tu bardzo duzo niektorzy nawet kopiuja zdjecia tabletek mojego autorstwa i przypinaja do swojego ogloszenia. zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z aktualna data obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam 2 blistry po 10 tabletek  Arthotec. email paweł.kuczy@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.


W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. 
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka. 

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie. Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, posiadam 2 blistry po 10 tabletek  Arthotec. email paweł.kuczy@o2.pl


email pawel.kuczy@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. 
> Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka. 
> 
> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
> " Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie. Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".
> 
> Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
> ...


Pani "Basiu" pisząc takie rzeczy pod moim postem bardzo porszę o podanie kto jest tym naciągaczem, ponieważ wychodzi na to że mowa o mnie. A ja nie mam czyste sumienie. Podejrzewam że to cewlowy zabieg.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny,
Niestety mamy kolejne zgłoszenia. Tym razem strona tabletki-poronne.com . Zgłosiło się do nas już kilka dziewczyn oszukanych przez ten portal.
Uważajcie na siebie.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tabl Arthrotecu,  w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Mi już nie będą potrzebne uff 
iwonkka22@wp.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz *wyłącznie* paczkę Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy *nie rób przedpłaty* ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to *nie odbieraj* przesyłki - to oszustwo !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki wczessnoporonee o nazwie Arthrotecc 50mg jak i 75mg. wszystko jest w orginalnych opakowaniach (blistrach) wazne do 2023roku. posiadam paragon zakupu. Lek jest naprawde skuteczny gwarantuje duza skutecznosc. preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez wysylka kurierska. Kontakt 512-204-079
Ps. Uwazajcie dziewczyny na oszustow i zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje. Oszusci sa tak bezczelni ze pobieraja z netu zdjecia tabletek i wstawiaja jako swoje. weryfikujcie to i uwazajcie na siebie

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna karteczka* na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy* nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 150 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 12 tabletek - 150 zł
> 20 tabletek - 200 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107


Można prosić kontakt?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Można prosić kontakt?


Masz podany kontakt telefoniczny.
Powodzenia przy realizacji zamówienia  :Wink: 
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach olaf.mis@opoczta.pl


Nie daj się nabrać - adres w bazie oszustów.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.


W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona w w w . k o b i e t a w  p i g u l c e . p l jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie daj się nabrać - adres w bazie oszustów.
> 
> -Basia-


Ale musisz być szon jak tyle potrzebowałaś i od wszystkich już tu kupowałaś i wszyscy są oszustami he he.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.


Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 150zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach olaf.mis@opoczta.pl


Nie daj się nabrać - adres w bazie oszustów.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 12 sztuk, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Proszę o kontakt marduc@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com 
 Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cytotec
> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt 
>  Cena 450 zł


Zdjęcie leku ? - fantastycznie ! nic tylko brać !  he he
Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia i 50mg polska. Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych. Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow . proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje a auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje Art 20 szt jest tu uczciwa osoba ?i w rozsądnej cenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pilnie potrzebuje Art 20 szt jest tu uczciwa osoba ?i w rozsądnej cenie


polecam pania z ogloszenie powyzej . uczciwa i rzetelna osoba z duża wiedza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia i 50mg polska. Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych. Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow . proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje a auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdjęcie leku ? - fantastycznie ! nic tylko brać !  he he
> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
> sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
> Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.
> 
> -Basia-


Bardzo mądre słowa, dlatego to co jest na zdjęciach znajduje się w przesyłce którą można otworzyć i sprawdzić nie tracąc pieniędzy. Czy usługa sprawdzenia jest wykupiona? Tak, można to zweryfikować wpisując otrzymany ode mnie numer przesyłki na stronie poczty. Wszystko jest transparentne i klarowne, nie to co np. u WHW. Ja się nie wstydzę swojego towaru. Płaci się za pobraniem po sprawdzeniu.

Policja siedzi na polskich skrzynkach pocztowych sprzedawców oraz na ich telefonach, uważajcie.

Pozdrawiam pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Olaf.mis@opoczta.pl 200zl całe opakowanie odbiór osobisty w Katowicach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia oraz 50mg polska. Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych wywołujac skurcze porodowe a w konsekswencji pooronienie. Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow . proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje i auktualna data obok

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać.
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z wow lub whw. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy...
Chcesz pogadać....
Skontaktuj się z nami....
kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Potrzebujesz pomocy...
> Chcesz pogadać....
> Skontaktuj się z nami....
> kobietawpigulce pl


Jeżeli z decydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz *wyłącznie* paczkę Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy *nie rób przedpłaty* ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to *nie odbieraj* przesyłki - to oszustwo !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile kosztują tabletki z wow ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia oraz 50mg polska. Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych wywołujac skurcze porodowe a w konsekswencji pooronienie. Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
> Ps. Uwaga na oszustow . proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje i auktualna data obok


Jeśli odbiór osobisty to skąd i jaka jest cena za 12 szt?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W poniedziałek wzięłam 15 szt we wtorek krew skrzepy od środy pobolewanie krzyza i po włożeniu palca przez papier pokazuje się trochę krwi miał ktoś podobnie ? Dodam że to7 tydzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W poniedziałek wzięłam 15 szt we wtorek krew skrzepy od środy pobolewanie krzyza i po włożeniu palca przez papier pokazuje się trochę krwi miał ktoś podobnie ? Dodam że to7 tydzień


Jeśli krwawienie się nie rozkręci to raczej bez zmian. Jakoś mniej więcej w 10. tygodniu dostałam krwawienie (samoistne) może dwudniowe, później kilka dni delikatne plamienia. Byłam pewna że już po ciąży.. Synek ma teraz prawie 10 miesięcy  :Wink:  
Po arth "czyściłam się" ponad 2 tygodnie więc jeśli nic się u Pani nie rozkręci to radziłabym udać się do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 150 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107 kontakt tylko przez WhatsApp!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 12 tabletek - 150 zł
> 20 tabletek - 200 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107 kontakt tylko przez WhatsApp!!!


Jestem zainteresowana lecz nie korzystam z tej aplikacji bardzo proszę o inny kontakt ponieważ zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy pani z końcówką numeru 76 jest godna polecenia i czy rzeczywiście posiada w sprzedaży 12+1 ru?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy pani z końcówką numeru 76 jest godna polecenia i czy rzeczywiście posiada w sprzedaży 12+1 ru?


brałam od tej pani zestaw wczesoporonny w lutym i pani bardzo mi pomogla . wszystko dyskretnie zapakowany w orginalnym opakowaniu a przede wszystkim skuteczne leki . polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia i 50mg polska. 
Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych. 
Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Zajmujemy sie sprowadzaniem tabletek wczesoporonnych do Polski od 3 lat. Mamy duze doswiadczenie i pomoglismy juz wielu kobieta bedacym w trudnej sytuacji wiec pomożemy rowniez i Tobie
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> brałam od tej pani zestaw wczesoporonny w lutym i pani bardzo mi pomogla . wszystko dyskretnie zapakowany w orginalnym opakowaniu a przede wszystkim skuteczne leki . polecam


Czy jest tam też tabletka ru? Czy sam Art bo obawiam się że 12 nie pomoże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest tam też tabletka ru? Czy sam Art bo obawiam się że 12 nie pomoże


Czy brała pani zestaw 12+1 I czy wszystko oryginalne bylo?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Jeżeli zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę Pocztą Polską ze *sprawdzeniem zawartości*. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to nie odbieraj przesyłki - *to oszustwo* !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy brała pani zestaw 12+1 I czy wszystko oryginalne bylo?


Ściema nie ma w zestawie żadnej tabletki RU! OSZUSTKA!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
> 12 tabletek - 150 zł
> 20 tabletek - 200 zł
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107 kontakt tylko przez WhatsApp!!!


Polecam, zamówiłam z przesyłką. Wczoraj nadana paczka dziś już dotarła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam, zamówiłam z przesyłką. Wczoraj nadana paczka dziś już dotarła.


Czy brała pani od pani z końcówką numeru 076kurierem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> brałam od tej pani zestaw wczesoporonny w lutym i pani bardzo mi pomogla . wszystko dyskretnie zapakowany w orginalnym opakowaniu a przede wszystkim skuteczne leki . polecam


Czy było to wyslane kurierem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy brała pani od pani z końcówką numeru 076kurierem?


Brałam od Pani której wiadomość skomentowałam. Numer holenderski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brałam od Pani której wiadomość skomentowałam. Numer holenderski


Rozumiem A może inny kontakt do tej pani ponieważ nie korzystam z watch app

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrocet holenderski jak lepiej zastosować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Odsprzedam 12 szt tabletek Arthrotec w cenie jaką sama zapłaciłam tj 150 zł + kw.
Kontakt mail: paulinakot666@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zajmujemy sie sprowadzaniem do polski tabletek wczesnoporonnnych od 3 lat i w tym czasie pomoglismy wielu kobieta w trudnych życiowych sytuacjach. Jestesmy Rezydnentami w panstwowej słuzbie zdrowia i posiadamy duża wiedze na temat lektu ktory Wam oferujemy. Lek nazywa sie Arthrotecc i pochodzi z Holandi . Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolumm 75mg +1 Mifenaprostinee) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. 
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się spieniają, bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie *Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze*.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Odsprzedam 12 szt tabletek Arthrotec w cenie jaką sama zapłaciłam tj 150 zł + kw.
> Kontakt mail: paulinakot666@gmail.com


Proszę przetrzymać tabletki do piątku ponieważ wczoraj wzielam 12 i jak narazie to tylko krew w piątek się odezwę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena 450
Zł kontakt 794068660
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena 450
> Zł kontakt 794068660
> Marzena


Ma Pani moze arthrocet 20szt jak tak to w jakiej cenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 tabletek 150 zł odbiór lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 150 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam kilka opakowan Tabletek wczesopoooronnych o nazwie Arthrotecc
i jest to jedyny lek ktory posiada substancje Misoprostoll ktorato z kolei wywoluje efekt poronienia. Zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli
(misoprostolumm 75mg +1 Mifenaprostinee) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu.
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 502427780.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!! Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !
> Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.
> 
> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.
> 
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się spieniają, bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie *Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze*.
> -Basia-


Nie każdy kto chcę przedpłaty czy chociażby zaliczki jest od razu oszustem. Niech Pani już tak nie dramatyzuje  :Wink:  Przykro, że trafiła Pani na oszusta ale nie mierzy się przecież wszystkich jedną miarą. Ja sama zakupiłam niedawno opakowanie arthro i zapłaciłam zaliczkę. Nie dużą oczywiście. Pani od której kupowałam chciała się po prostu zabezpieczyć na wypadek gdybym nie odebrała jednak paczki i musiała by ponosić koszty przesyłki na własną rękę. Po prostu postawiłam się na jej miejscu i jak najbardziej jestem w stanie to zrozumieć. Co więcej - przesyłka została wysłana nie przez pocztę polską a kurierem (chyba dpd). Wszytsko na bum cyk cyk. W przeciwieństwie do poczty, przez którą przesyłki idą średnio 3 dni, paczuszka przyszła na następny dzień od nadania. Resztę zapłaciłam przy odbiorze i już. Nikt mnie nie oszukał, nie naciągnął ani nic. A Pani, Pani Basiu, niech przestanie lepiej siać panikę. Rozumiem że chce pani ostrzegać przed oszustwami ale zdecydowanie za bardzo się Pani w tym już zagalopowała ????
Pozdrawiam i życzę miłego dnia
Co złego to nie ja ????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę przetrzymać tabletki do piątku ponieważ wczoraj wzielam 12 i jak narazie to tylko krew w piątek się odezwę


Czekam na maila, jeszcze nie sprzedałam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zar

Mial moze ktos podobnie w pon wzielam 12szt wieczorem krew do soboty przerwa i tylko delikatne plamienie i nieprzyjemny zapach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paulinkakot napisalam wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paulinkakot napisalam wiadomosc


Nic nie mam. Sprawdziłam nawet w spamie. Proszę może spróbować jeszcze raz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Paulinkakot napisalam wiadomosc


I chyba wiem czemu. Mail to paulinakot666@gmail.com
Nie Paulinka  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos wie co sie dzieje z pania spod numeru 575550093? Raz korzystalam z jej ogloszenia, chyba jako jedyna uczciwa, ma wylaczony tel od jakiegos czasu  :Frown: ( pomocy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zmówiłam dziś drogi raz od tej pani i wszystko było ok więc możesz tu napisać pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak najlepiej przyjąc 20szt art?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie 20 sztuk 250zl wysylka pobraniowa z mozliwoscia wgladu 661174106

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Athrotec - 10 tabletek.
250 zł z odbiorem osobistym w Łodzi.
Za 350 zł mogę podrzucić w okolicach Łodzi.
Nie robię wysyłek ze względu na możliwe problemy. Poniżej kontakt e-mail
paw-w@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zmówiłam dziś drogi raz od tej pani i wszystko było ok więc możesz tu napisać pomagaanna2@wp.pl


Także polecam tą pania wczoraj zamówione a dzis przyszly i cena nie wygurowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia i 50mg polska. 
Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych. 
Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. 
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek wczesnoporonnnych ktore zawieraja Misoprostoll oraz Mifenaprostinee. Sa to substance stosowane w zachodnich klinikach aborcyyjnych. Odsprzedam kobiecie bedacej w trudnej sytuacji . Zestaw jest zapakowany w orginalne blistro apteczne w orginalnym opakowaniu. 
Posiadam duża wiedze w temacie przywracania cyklu miesiaczkowego i pomoge swoja wiedza i doswiadczeniem. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie 20 sztuk nie otwierane cena 200 możliwa wysylka ,za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 661174105  smialo mozna dzwonic badz pisac Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam arthrotec 12 tabletek 200zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznych tabletek wczesnoporonnnych o nazwie Arthrotec 75mg . 
Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. 
Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. 
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznych tabletek wczesnoporonnnych o nazwie Arthrotec 75mg . 
Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. 
Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. 
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznych tabletek wczesnoporonnnych o nazwie Arthrotec 75mg . 
> Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. 
> Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. 
> Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
> Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok


Oszustwo! To nie jest żadna dodatkowa tabletka RU to jest z zwykła tabletka arthrotec wycięta w ośmiokąt!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 tabletek 250 zł odbiór lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od 4 lat zajmujemy sie sprowadzaniem i sprzedaża tabletek wczesnoporonnyych i pomoglismy juz wielu kobieta zarowno w Polsce jak i za granicą. Leki ktore oferujemy sa skuteczne, bezpieczne w orginalnych opakowaniach aptecznych. Posiadamy duża wiedze medyczna w tematyce aboryyyjneej i chetnie podzielimy sie doswiadczeniem. Jesli potrzebujesz naszej pomocy to prosimy o kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje. Nie kupujcie tabletek w woreczkach i innych zawiniątkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 250 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w .kobietawpigulce.pl/czy-jestem-w-ciazy-znaczenie-i-interpretacja-poziomu-beta-hcg/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać.
> Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z wow lub whw. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.
> 
> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
> sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
> -Basia-


Witam. Możesz polecić mi proszę sprawdzonego sprzedawcę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporone . Zestaw sklada sie z 12+1. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne
Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu.
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!! Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczny zestaw skladajacy sie z 12+1 jest to jast to najskuteczniejsza werska połaczenia połaczenie dwoch substancji ktora gwarantuje sukces w 99%. Pamietajcie dziewczyny aby tabletki były w orginalnym blistrze aptecznym. Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek w woreczkach oraz innych zawiniatkach. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ma któraś na sprzedanie tabletki

----------


## Karolina :)

> Witam ma któraś na sprzedanie tabletki


Hej jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jesteś?


Też odkupię.. daj kontakt

----------


## Karolina :)

> Też odkupię.. daj kontakt


Wyślij mi prywatną wiadomość  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wyślij mi prywatną wiadomość


Nie jestem zalogowana.
eli.bach@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Dziewczyny ja zamówiłam od olaf.mis@opoczta.pl i dostałam oryginalne zapakowane

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Znalazłam taki fajny wpis. To tak na początek tygodnia, oszuści się budzą więc poczytajcie i nie dajcie się nabierać  :Smile: 
"
OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie. "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 12 tabletek. Tylko wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości PP. Proszę o komentarz i pozostawienie kontaktu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty Szczecin lub okolice może ktoś posiada?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec,w opakowaniu 20 tabletek.Nr telefonu 513 503 713

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię 12 tabletek. Tylko wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości PP. Proszę o komentarz i pozostawienie kontaktu


513 503 713 pisz na ten numer. 
Wysyła co pisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 20 sztuk tylko wysylka za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartości 661174105

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,w opakowaniu 20 tabletek.Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.Nr.telefonu 512 503 713

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,w opakowaniu 20 tabletek.przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.Nr telefonu 512 503 713

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Jeżeli już decydujesz się na zakup z ogłoszenia internetowego,
pamiętajcie:
1. żadnej przedpłaty, nawet na koszty przesyłki
2. paczka wyłącznie *za pobraniem*
3. wysyłka wyłącznie pocztą polską ze *sprawdzeniem zawartości* przy odbiorze
4. sprawdź w google jak powinno wyglądać *oryginalne opakowanie* tabletek które zamawiasz
5. jeżeli opakowanie jest *nieoryginalne*, wygląd blistrów wzbudza Twoje wątpliwość, brak daty ważności, tabletki przyszły w *woreczku strunowym* - NIE ODBIERAJ PACZKI. Niech złodzieje płacą na wysyłkę i zwrot.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam wieksza ilosc tabletek wczesnoporonnch. Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne. 
 Posiadamy duża wiedze medyczna 
w tematyce aborcyjnej i chetnie podzielimy sie doswiadczeniem. 
Jesli potrzebujesz naszej pomocy to prosze o kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje. Nie kupujcie 
tabletek w woreczkach i innych dziwnych opakowaniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam wieksza ilosc tabletek wczesnoporonnch. Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne. 
 Posiadamy duża wiedze medyczna 
w tematyce aborcyjnej i chetnie podzielimy sie doswiadczeniem. 
Jesli potrzebujesz naszej pomocy to prosze o kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje. Nie kupujcie 
tabletek w woreczkach i innych dziwnych opakowaniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam wieksza ilosc tabletek wczesnoporonnch. Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne. 
>  Posiadamy duża wiedze medyczna 
> w tematyce aborcyjnej i chetnie podzielimy sie doswiadczeniem. 
> Jesli potrzebujesz naszej pomocy to prosze o kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje. Nie kupujcie 
> tabletek w woreczkach i innych dziwnych opakowaniach.


Oj Marczuk Marczuk ty tego nie zdążysz sprzedać do wyroku  a sprawa już za tydzień  :Smile:

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Jeżeli już decydujesz się na zakup z ogłoszenia internetowego,
pamiętajcie:
1. żadnej przedpłaty, nawet na koszty przesyłki
2. paczka wyłącznie za pobraniem
3. wysyłka wyłącznie pocztą polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przy odbiorze
4. sprawdź w google jak powinno wyglądać oryginalne opakowanie tabletek które zamawiasz
5. jeżeli opakowanie jest nieoryginalne, wygląd blistrów wzbudza Twoje wątpliwość, brak daty ważności, tabletki przyszły w woreczku strunowym - NIE ODBIERAJ PACZKI. Niech złodzieje płacą na wysyłkę i zwrot.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Jeżeli już decydujesz się na zakup z ogłoszenia internetowego,
pamiętajcie:
1. żadnej przedpłaty, nawet na koszty przesyłki
2. paczka wyłącznie *za pobraniem*
3. wysyłka wyłącznie pocztą polską ze *sprawdzeniem zawartości* przy odbiorze
4. sprawdź w google jak powinno wyglądać *oryginalne opakowanie* tabletek które zamawiasz
5. jeżeli opakowanie jest *nieoryginalne*, wygląd blistrów wzbudza Twoje wątpliwość, brak daty ważności, tabletki przyszły w *woreczku strunowym* - NIE ODBIERAJ PACZKI. Niech złodzieje płacą na wysyłkę i zwrot.

-Basia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam wolny zestaw odsprzedam go chętnie wysyłka w przeciągu 2 dni możliwe spotkanie na żywo ja jakimś cudem mieszkasz niedaleko zakupiłem zestaw dla dziewczyny swojej od WHW okazało się że jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na to że urodzi dziecko chętnie więc odsprzedam zestaw kontakt telefoniczny 693726720 proszę napisać sms chce jedynie odzyskać wydane pieniądze i przy okazji komuś pomóc proszę o kontakt zależy mi na odzyskaniu pieniędzy wydanych na owe tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat 
> Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
> Nie dajcie się nabierać !
> Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.
> 
> Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.
> 
> Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
> Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.
> ...


Witam, jestem odpowiedzią na ten post. Posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam wolny zestaw odsprzedam go chętnie wysyłka w przeciągu 2 dni możliwe spotkanie na żywo ja jakimś cudem mieszkasz niedaleko zakupiłem zestaw dla dziewczyny swojej od WHW okazało się że jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na to że urodzi dziecko chętnie więc odsprzedam zestaw kontakt telefoniczny 693726720 proszę napisać sms chce jedynie odzyskać wydane pieniądze i przy okazji komuś pomóc proszę o kontakt zależy mi na odzyskaniu pieniędzy wydanych na owe tabletki



Skąd jesteś?  Jestem zainteresowana.  Pisz na Lidia324@wp.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Skąd jesteś?  Jestem zainteresowana.  Pisz na Lidia324@wp.pl


Brawo !!! Bądźcie czujne. przy odbiorze osobistym sprawdź dokładnie wygląd blistrów i date ważność.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam do sprzedania arthrotec z polskiej apteki 2 blistry po 10 tabletek w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Proszę pisać na emaila pawel.kuczy@o2.pl Pozdrawiam.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Dzień dobry mam do sprzedania arthrotec z polskiej apteki 2 blistry po 10 tabletek w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Proszę pisać na emaila pawel.kuczy@o2.pl Pozdrawiam.


He he he ...
Myślisz, że ktoś się nabierze ?
Tu coraz mniej naiwniaków.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena  450 kontakt Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> He he he ...
> Myślisz, że ktoś się nabierze ?
> Tu coraz mniej naiwniaków.
> 
> -Basia-


 Przepraszam cos dziwnego napisałem?
Na co ma się ktoś nabrać bo nie rozumiem twojej bezsensownej wypowiedzi. Jakie trzeba prowadzić nudne życie, żeby pisać takie bzdurne posty nie mając nic do powiedzenia.
Widzę, że Ty jesteś osobą w stylu zakonu rycerzy chrystusa i probujes walczyć  problemem, który sobie wyimaginowalas w swojej małej główce. Pozdrawiam normalne osoby i jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany Arthrotec to proszę pisać (posiadam paragon zakupu z apteki oraz mogę wysłać za pobraniem że sprawdzeniem zawartości)

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Przepraszam cos dziwnego napisałem?
> Na co ma się ktoś nabrać bo nie rozumiem twojej bezsensownej wypowiedzi. Jakie trzeba prowadzić nudne życie, żeby pisać takie bzdurne posty nie mając nic do powiedzenia.
> Widzę, że Ty jesteś osobą w stylu zakonu rycerzy chrystusa i probujes walczyć  problemem, który sobie wyimaginowalas w swojej małej główce. Pozdrawiam normalne osoby i jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany Arthrotec to proszę pisać (posiadam paragon zakupu z apteki oraz mogę wysłać za pobraniem że sprawdzeniem zawartości)


Boli brak coraz mniejszy brak możliwości nabierania dziewczyn w potrzebie, co ?
 :Wink: 
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczny zestaw skladajacy sie z 12+1 jest to jast to najskuteczniejsza werska połaczenia połaczenie dwoch substancji ktora gwarantuje sukces w 99%. Pamietajcie dziewczyny aby tabletki były w orginalnym blistrze aptecznym. Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek w woreczkach oraz innych zawiniatkach. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Boli brak coraz mniejszy brak możliwości nabierania dziewczyn w potrzebie, co ?
> 
> -Basia-


Słuchaj basia obrończynio internetowa nie mająca co z życiem robic. Przez takie osoby jak ty, ja od maja nie mogę odsprzedać tych tabletek i któraś z kobiet potrzebująca ich nie może ode mnie ich kupić. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałem i nie życzę sobie, żeby taka bezwartościowa osoba jak Ty zarzucała mi takie rzeczy. Moja żona poroniła i nie do końca się oczyściła więc lekarz przepisał jej te leki w maju bieżącego roku. Z uwagi na to, że czekało Ją łyżeczkowanie postanowiliśmy nie ryzykować bo straciła dużo krwi i baliśmy się o Jej zdrowie. Czytając opinie o tym leku natknąłem się na wiele ogłoszeń kobiet, które chciały kupić a jeśli u mnie w szafce ma leżeć i się przeterminować to postanowiłem, że sprzedam i nie natknie się na nie przynajmniej moja żona w przyszłości a wróciłyby zapewne tez zle wspomnienia. Nie tłumaczę się Tobie bo nie muszę, ale chce, żeby ktoś kto naprawdę ich potrzebuje mógł skorzystać. Mój e-mail to pawel.kuczy@o2.pl gwarantuje, że nie jestem oszustem i paczka dotrze cała i zdrowa.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Słuchaj basia .... gwarantuje, że nie jestem oszustem i paczka dotrze cała i zdrowa.


Ja gwarantuję, że jutro będzie wtorek - tyle pewnego !
Jeżeli dziewczyny będą potrzebować pomocy to ją znajdą bo już wiedza gdzie jej szukać. 
Drogi Pawle, (czy jak Ci tam naprawdę na imie) forum w sieci to nie miejsce na sprzedaż leków. Jeżeli lekarz przepisał tabletki twojej zonie i nie chcesz żeby się na nie "natknęła" to je po prostu oddaj do utylizacji.

Osobiście ale głównie przez historie oszukanych dziewczyn wiem jakimi sposobami posługują się oszuści byle tylko osiągnąć swój cel. Jeżeli chociaż jedna dziewczyna nie zrobi dzięki mnie zakupów u Janusza biznesu to warto ostrzegać  :Smile: 

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 250 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 250zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością olaf.mis@opoczta.pl


Znany naciągacz !
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 tabletek.Przesyłka Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.Płatność po sprawdzeniu.Nr.telefonu 512 503 713

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zawsze mogą odebrać osobiście więc nie pierdol głupot i SPIERDALAJ już  bo każdy ma cię dość tu i twoich urojeń

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Zawsze mogą odebrać osobiście więc nie pierdol głupot i SPIERDALAJ już  bo każdy ma cię dość tu i twoich urojeń


Oj oj ... nieładnie  :Frown:  po co te nerwy ?
"biznes" się sypie ? he he ...
Może czas wziąć się do pracy a nie żerować na nieszczęściu innych. 
Mam nadzieję, że już za niedługo znikną całkiem waszego oszukańcze ogłoszenia.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 tabletek 250 zł odbiór lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Arthrotec 12 tabletek 250 zł odbiór lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna2@wp.pl


Janusze, używajcie chociaż innych adresów email. Ten od dawna jest w bazie oszustów  :Wink: 
Popełniacie coraz więcej błędów - jak oszukiwać to z klasą !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu . Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu . Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
> Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12tabletek arthrotec forte 
do października data ważności jak ktoś potrzebuje na już to zapraszam ,150zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z Holandii z apteki , opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na meila z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 250 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Gliwic lub wysyłka z Polski za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo koszt wysyłki) kontakt 0031626905107

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec 12 szt 200zl odbiór osobisty w Katowicach lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
> Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.
> 
> -Basia-


 Basia jak chcesz mogę ci pomóc w sprawie ogłoszenie daj jakieś namiary napisze Ci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, Postaram arthrotec 12 szt cena 150zl wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości ilona.arth@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw od who.
1+12w blistrach.
Przesle od nich maile oraz dowód wpłaty.
Prosze o maila ania1991@int.pl albo sms 691383051
Prosze tylko poważna osobę.
Tabletki sprzedam taniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cale opakowanie 20 sztuk wysylka tylko pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac tak jak ja kiedys !!!! 661174105 piszcie dzwoncie poradze ....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam w ofercie bardzo skuteczne tabletki ktore pozwola przywrocic Ci cykl miesiaczkowy oraz powodują wydalenie sie już zagnieżdzonego zarodka ktory nie przekroczył 12tego tygodnia. Leki sa orginalne bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jestes w trudnej zyciowej sytuacji to chetnie pomoge. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłamy tabletki kurierem w dyskretnym opakowaniu. Kontakt 512-204-076.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doszedł do mnie zestaw od organizacji women help women. 
Płaciłam 75euro.
Moge sprzedać za 200zl.
Jest kompletny 
kinga.1411@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, Postaram arthrotec 12 szt cena 150zl wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości ilona.arth@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos jest zaintereswany tabletkami od wonen org to prosze o Sms 691 383 016.
Wszystkie szczegóły podam telefonicznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam arthrotec ostatnie trzy opakowania cena za op 200zl odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości pomagaanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnie trzy opakowania cena za op. 150zl pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od 4 lat zajmujemy sie sprowadzaniem i sprzedaża tabletek wczesnoporonnyych i pomoglismy juz wielu kobieta zarowno w Polsce 
jak i za granicą. 
Leki ktore oferujemy sa skuteczne, bezpieczne w orginalnych opakowaniach aptecznych. Posiadamy duża wiedze medyczna 
w tematyce aboryyyjneej i chetnie podzielimy sie doswiadczeniem. 
Jesli potrzebujesz naszej pomocy to prosimy o kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje. Nie kupujcie 
tabletek w woreczkach i innych zawiniątkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnie dwa opakowania cena za op. 150zl pomagaanna2@wp.pl

----------


## Pauliśka

Kupie arthrohtec forte od kogos uczciwego prosze o kontakt kamila.ciecierska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię opakowanie Artrothec Forte z pewnego źródła.  mariola.sar@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec forte 20 tabletek. Kontakt ania.ania91@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Doszedł do mnie zestaw od organizacji women help women. 
> Płaciłam 75euro.
> Moge sprzedać za 200zl.
> Jest kompletny 
> kinga.1411@op.pl


Oszustka która tabletek nie wysyła!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;208336]Oszustka która tabletek nie wysyła!!!!!![/QUOTE

Oszustka nie wysyła tabletek a to jej drugi e-mail 
anna.mazurek91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka która tabletek nie wysyła!!!!!!


Drugi jej e-mail. UWAŻAJCIE Dziewczyny na nią.
anna.mazurek91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;208338]Drugi jej e-mail. UWAŻAJCIE Dziewczyny na nią.
anna.mazurek91@o2.pl[/QUOTE
Oszustka uwaga na to konto do przelewów za tabletki 
31102016640000380206527024  Kinga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Złodziejka nie wysyła tabletek a pieniążki na konto bierze!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka która tabletek nie wysyła!!!!!!


31102016640000380206527024  jej konto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania zestaw poronny, oryginalne Tabletki.Zestaw miał być dla mnie ale zdecydowałam że nie usunę ciąży. Tabletki dostałam od koleżanki ginekolog.
Cena zestawu z dostawą 315zl.
Chyba że odbiór osobisty to 300zl
Proszę pisać na e-mail doda224@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy  tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. 
Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa  jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszutow ktorzy podaja sie tu za lekarzy ,ginekologow i Bog wie jeszczce kogo a to sa zwylki oszusci. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie z aktualna data obok tego co wam oferuje i uwazajcie na siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości!!!Dyskretnie
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kupię opakowanie Artrothec Forte z pewnego źródła.  mariola.sar@op.pl


Hej!
Jesteś?

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kupie arthrotec forte 20 tabletek. Kontakt ania.ania91@op.pl


Cześć Aniu!
Jak się czujesz? Jesteś dostępna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam mam do sprzedania zestaw poronny, oryginalne tabletki.zestaw miał być dla mnie ale zdecydowałam że nie usunę ciąży. Tabletki dostałam od koleżanki ginekolog.
> Cena zestawu z dostawą 315zl.
> Chyba że odbiór osobisty to 300zl
> proszę pisać na e-mail doda224@onet.eu


nieaktualne już

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty lub przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości!!!Dyskretnie
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dziwczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoo***ch o nazwie Aarthrotec. Tabletki zostały mi sie z mojego udanego zabiegu ktorego dokonałąm z sukcecem bedac  w 9 tygodniu. Tabletki sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistro apteczne wazne do 2024r.  Jesli jestes w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie Ci pomoge i podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam zestaw poronny  że strony WHW. Zestaw składa się z 1 Tabletki Ru486 i 12 tabletek Misoprostol.
Cena zestawu 400zl
Odbior osobisty lub wysyłka pocztą polską.
Proszę pisać na e-mail  kasiasil80@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalny zestaw od women help women 350zl Kamila.Ciecierska@o2.pl

----------


## Olciaaaa21

Hej dziewczyny mam do oddania atrothec oraz zestaw mifepristone i misoprostol z organizacji women help women. Jeśli któraś z was jest w ciężkiej sytuacji lub chcę o tym pogadac pisać śmiało. Oszuści krętacze proszę nie pisać. Kontakt e-mail weronika.sawicka100@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam zestaw poronny że strony WHW. Zestaw składa się z 1 Tabletki Ru486 i 12 tabletek Misoprostol.
Cena zestawu 300zl
Odbior osobisty lub wysyłka pocztą polską.
Proszę pisać na e-mail kasiasil80@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nowe pomysły oszustów. Kolejna ściema. 
> 
> Janusze podrabiają tabletki z WHW. Pakują aspirynę do woreczków foliowych , do tego wydruk logo WHW na drukarce, zgrzewamy żelazkiem i paczka gotowa. Ogłoszenia pojawiają się na ogłaszamy24h
> treść:
> _Odsprzedam tabketki ze strony WHW. Przyszły za późno. Dałam 120 €. Sprzedam za 350 zł bo chce sie pozbyć. Kontakt 609769767, proszę o sms_
> 
> Kontakty telefoniczne jakie podają: 508395748 , 508416584 , 609769767, 508 395 748 , 508 416 584 , 609 769 767 milciagabryszewska@gmail.com 
> 
> Nie daj się nabrać. Oryginalne i działające tabletki wyłącznie ze stron *WHW i WOW.*
> ...


to jest naprawde podłe dlatego nie kupujemy od osob ktore nie maja zdjecia tabletek z aktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki wczesoporonne przeznaczone do dyskretnej i bezpiecznej kuracji w domu bez nadzoru lekarza co zapewni ci anonimowosc. Posiadam tabletki pochodzenia polskiego (50mg) jak rowniez troche mocniejsze pochodzenia zagranicznego (75mg). W sklad zestawu wchodzi wchodzi 12 tabletek Aarthrotec + 1 tabletka Mifeprostine. Kontakt 512-204-076

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Kupię 12 tabletek Arthrotec. Czy ktoś jest w ich posiadaniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 2 zestawy od women help women sprzedam po 350 zl Kamila.Ciecierska@o2.pl

----------


## Olciaaaa21

Dzień dobry. Szukam tu prawdziwych osób w trudnej sytuacji. Nie interesuja mnie żadne oszustwa bo widzę że forum oblegane przez fake ogłoszenia. Mam prawdziwy zestaw tabletek poronnych z organizacji women help women oraz atrothec. Jeśli któraś kobieta potrzebuje proszę o kontakt email weronika.sawicka100@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna

----------


## Olciaaaa21

Witam. Posiadam do odsprzedania zestaw z organizacji women help women mifepristone i misoprostol. Radzę uważać przed kupowaniem na własną rękę, na 95 procent zostaniecie oszuakane. Jeśli któraś z was potrzebuje pomocy proszę pisać służę pomocą. Oszuści proszę nie pisać. Kontakt e-mail weronika.sawicka100@interia.pl

----------


## angelakowasky

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

 1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    400 ZŁ ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru


    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 600 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych



Kontakt..

Email :  angelakowasky@gmail.com

Whatsapp  +447479332740

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy  tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, 
Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa 
jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu . Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/6...924/XrLeRd.jpg

----------


## Polecam Wyszogród

Wyszogród - miejscowość położona w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu płynie rzeka Wisła. Polecam odwiedzać Wyszogród, a najlepiej w nim mieszkać, bo warto. I na koniec dodam jeszcze, że jedną z największych atrakcji Wyszogrodu jest Biedronka przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16 - róbcie w niej zakupy, to jest według mnie najlepsza Biedronka ze wszystkich Biedronek. Zapraszam do tej miejscowości.

Zamieszkaj w Wyszogrodzie i rób zakupy w tamtejszej Biedronce przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec do dyskretnego stosowania w domu. Lek jest skuteczny ,bezpieczny w przystepnej cenje. Sama go stosowałam bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży i kuracja zakonczyła sie pełnym sukcesem. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu Kontakt 512-204-079 Justyna

[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079  Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny który składa się z 1 Tabletki mifepristone i 12 tabletek arthrotec.
Zestaw posiadam od znajomej lekarz.
Cena 250zl
Wysyłka :
Odbior osobisty
Poczta
Paczkomat
Kontakt e-mail Paula198418@o2.pl

----------


## Polecający Wyszogród

Wyszogród - miejscowość położona w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu płynie rzeka Wisła. Polecam odwiedzać Wyszogród, a najlepiej w nim mieszkać, bo warto. I na koniec dodam jeszcze, że jedną z największych atrakcji Wyszogrodu jest Biedronka przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16 - róbcie w niej zakupy, to jest według mnie najlepsza Biedronka ze wszystkich Biedronek. Zapraszam do tej miejscowości.

Zamieszkaj w Wyszogrodzie i rób zakupy w tamtejszej Biedronce przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny który składa się z 1 Tabletki mifepristone i 12 tabletek arthrotec.
> Zestaw posiadam od znajomej lekarz.
> Cena 250zl
> Wysyłka :
> Odbior osobisty
> Poczta
> Paczkomat
> Kontakt e-mail Paula198418@o2.pl


Oszustka nie kupować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny w sklad  w którego wchodzi:                            
 1Tabletka Ru486(Mifepristone )
12Tabletek Misoprostol
 Zestaw pochodzi z Women help Women
Mam tylko jeden taki zestaw.
Cena zestawu 300zl
(TABLETKI MOGĘ SPRZEDAĆ TEŻ OSOBNO, NIE MUSZE W ZESTAWIE JAKBY BYŁA TAKA POTRZEBA)
POSIADAM jeszcze 20 tabletek Arthrotec (50mg)
Cena 150zl
Kontakt : e-mail jadzia.mos1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry
Posiadam dwa zestawy poronne od znajomej z Czech która pracuje w klinice, gdzie aborcja w Czechach jest legalna 
TABLETKI są Orginalne.
Zapraszam do kontaktu
Email
loczekblond@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry
Posiadam dwa zestawy poronne od znajomej z Czech która pracuje w klinice, gdzie aborcja w Czechach jest legalna 
TABLETKI są Orginalne.
Zapraszam do kontaktu
Email
doda224@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam zestawy poronne 
 1.zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350zL
2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
Email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości .Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny w sklad w którego wchodzi:
1Tabletka Ru486(Mifepristone )
12Tabletek Misoprostol
Zestaw pochodzi z Women help Women
Mam tylko jeden taki zestaw.
Cena zestawu 300zl
(TABLETKI MOGĘ SPRZEDAĆ TEŻ OSOBNO, NIE MUSZE W ZESTAWIE JAKBY BYŁA TAKA POTRZEBA)
POSIADAM jeszcze 20 tabletek Arthrotec (50mg)
Cena 150zl
Kontakt : e-mail jadzia.mos1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy tabletki arthrotec działają? Proszę o poradę i opis przebiegu. Zrobiłam trzy testy i pozytywne, 8 dni spóźnia się okres, nie byłam u lekarza ale wiem że to wczesna ciąża, miesiąc temu miałam normalnie miesiączke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy tabletki arthrotec działają? Proszę o poradę i opis przebiegu. Zrobiłam trzy testy i pozytywne, 8 dni spóźnia się okres, nie byłam u lekarza ale wiem że to wczesna ciąża, miesiąc temu miałam normalnie miesiączke


Proszę podać swojego Email to napisze pani przebieg jak one dziaja. Ja miałam też wczesna ciąże 4 tydz. I mi pomogły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny że znanej strony z zagranicy. Zestaw miał być dla mnie ale mi się już nie przyda bo zmiana decyzji. 
Posiadam 12 tabletek Misoprostol i 1 tabletkę Mifepristone.
Cena 280 zł
Email Anna.nowak37@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już po wszystkim, ale nie wiem jak długo powinnam krwawić i czy to normalne. Niby nie jest tak, że cała jestem w krwi, jedynie jak chodzę do łazienki to leca krople krwi. Wszystko jest dobrze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem już po wszystkim, ale nie wiem jak długo powinnam krwawić i czy to normalne. Niby nie jest tak, że cała jestem w krwi, jedynie jak chodzę do łazienki to leca krople krwi. Wszystko jest dobrze?


Po poronieniu krwawiłam nawet do 3tyg.i trochę brzuch pobolewał. 
Pozniej poszłam do lekarza się przebadać i było wszystko dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po poronieniu krwawiłam nawet do 3tyg.i trochę brzuch pobolewał. 
> Pozniej poszłam do lekarza się przebadać i było wszystko dobrze.


A robiłaś badania z krwi czy byłaś pewna, że się udało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po poronieniu krwawiłam nawet do 3tyg.i trochę brzuch pobolewał. 
> Pozniej poszłam do lekarza się przebadać i było wszystko dobrze.


Możesz podać maila i tam opowiesz mi jak u Ciebie to wyglądało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Możesz podać maila i tam opowiesz mi jak u Ciebie to wyglądało?


Nie chce tu na stronie podawać swojeg e mail 
. Jak możesz to podaj kontakt do siebie i się odezwę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie chce tu na stronie podawać swojeg e mail 
> . Jak możesz to podaj kontakt do siebie i się odezwę


truskaweczka124@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam posiadam zestawy poronne 
>  1.zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
> koszt: 350zL
> 2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
> W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
> Email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.pl


Polecam dziewczynę, dobry kontakt szybką wysyłka. Wzięłam zestaw za 350 zł i jestem już po, bałam się bardzo ale się udało. Cieszę się że trafiłam na to forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512..... a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości .Dyskretnie.
> Numer telefonu 512 015 627



Proszę o wiadomość sarahcin@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie
> Numer telefonu 512 015 627


Oszustka nie polecam.!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka nie polecam.!


Z uczciwych sprzedawców robi się oszustów.Tak nie uczciwie zwalcza się konkurencję.Przy sprawdzeniu zawartości nie da się oszukać.Pierw otwierasz i sprawdzasz paczkę,a dopiero potem płacisz.Brak możliwości oszustwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
> Numer telefonu 512 015 627


Już tak kiedyś zamawiałam i okazały się inne tabletki, niby w takim opakowaniu byly włożone inne w woreczku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Już tak kiedyś zamawiałam i okazały się inne tabletki, niby w takim opakowaniu byly włożone inne w woreczku.


Wiem kim jesteś.Jeszcze chwila i ja zacznę Ciebie oczerniać i psóć ci opinie.To tak się chce konkurencję zniszczyś.Z uczciwych sprzedawców złodziej zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretńie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Została mi 1 Tabletka Ru486 Mifepristone.
Zawsze mozna od kogoś innego kupić Arthrotec misoprostol i skompletować zestaw. 
Cena 200zl
Kontakt e-mail  Anna.nowak37@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pobieram zaliczek.Jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą paczkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  przed zapłatą która pozwala na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.Pierw otwierasz i sprawdzasz paczkę,a dopiero potem płacisz.BRAK MOŻLIWOŚCI OSZUSTWA.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512..... a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


Oszustka nie polecam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam posiadam zestawy poronne 
>  1.zestaw do 7 tygodnia lek arthrotec 12 tabletek oraz tabletka ru486 (mifepristone)
> koszt: 350zl
> 2.zestaw do 12 tygodnia lek arthrotec 16ta misoprost 200 oraz tabletka ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
> w razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
> email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.pl


nie aktualne już

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuje pomocy, podpowiedzi co robic, mam juz zestaw i nie wiem jak zazyc, prosze o wiadomosc kasiaszot@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, potrzebuje pomocy, podpowiedzi mam zestaw i nie wiem jak zazyc, prosze o wiadomosc kasiaszot2@interia.pl

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Witam szukam normalnej i dyskretnej osoby która chce odkupić zestaw tabletek poronnych z organizacji women help women mifepristone i misoprostol bez żadnych oszustw i przekrętów. Irytuje mnie już tą ilość fake ogłoszeń.. zestaw dużo skuteczniejszy niż atrothec. Można poczytać. Odsprzedaje gdyż zmienilam plany a zestaw był drogi i ciężki go dostać. Jeśli nie chcecie stracić tu pieniędzy to zapraszam do kontaktu email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Chciałaby sie podzielic doswiadczeniem kupowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ogolnie przez internet. Zostałam dwa razy oszukana ale to tez jakby poczesci moja wina bo nie byłam na tyle dociekliwa aby zweryfikowac sprzedawce tylko slepo zaufałam i efekt był taki ze straciłam pieniażki i czas. Po pierwsze nigdy nie kupujcie czegos czego nie widzicie jesli potencjalny sprzedawca nie wystawia zdjecia tego co oferuje to znaczy ze tego nie posiada. Za trzecim razem trafiłam na osobe ktora oglasza sie pod numerem 502-427-780 i tam uzyskałam tabletki ktore mi pomogły i fachowe doradzwo w tym zakresie. Dzis jestem juz tydzien po zabiegu i moje zycie powoli wraca do normy zwlaszcza te psychiczne bo byłam w rozsypce. Nie tracie czasu i pieniedzy na oszustow i kontaktujcie sie z numerem 502-427-780 tam otrzymacie fachowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem kontakt 512 204 079 justyna


 a ja tu zamawiałam i tez wszystko w porzadku leki orginalnie spakowane do tego sluza fachowa pomoca w temacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny w sklad w którego wchodzi:
1Tabletka Ru486(Mifepristone )
12Tabletek Misoprostol
Zestaw pochodzi z Women help Women
Mam tylko jeden taki zestaw.
Cena zestawu 300zl
(TABLETKI MOGĘ SPRZEDAĆ TEŻ OSOBNO, NIE MUSZE W ZESTAWIE JAKBY BYŁA TAKA POTRZEBA)
POSIADAM jeszcze 20 tabletek Arthrotec (50mg)
Cena 150zl
Kontakt : e-mail jadzia.mos1@o2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie Panie jakies zaufane zrodlo? Prosze o namiar sarahcin@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja tu zamawiałam i tez wszystko w porzadku leki orginalnie spakowane do tego sluza fachowa pomoca w temacie.


Prosze o maila sarahcin@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna
> [/URL]


Proszę o wiadomosc sarahcin@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . Swierza dostawa zestawow prosto z holandii. Zestawy do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. Leki bezpieczne sprawdzone i skuteczne. Długi termin przydatnosci czyli do 2024r. Kontakt 512_204_079. 
Ps. We wczesniejszych naszych ogloszeniach pojawił sie bład polegajacy na złym wpisanym numerem. koncowka prawidłowego numer 079  
[/URL]

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Hej dziewczyny. Nie dajcie się oszukać. Większość tu to tzw fake ogłoszenia. Sama zamówiłam zestaw tabletek poronnych z organizacji women help women i tylko tam nie zostaniecie oszukane. Jeśli nie macie czasu czekać to mogę pomoc jednej osobie i odsprzedac zestaw swoj mifepristone i misoprostol. Jeśli któraś potrzebuje pomocy proszę tylko o kontakt prawdziwe osoby. I dyskretne. Kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny. Nie dajcie się oszukać. Większość tu to tzw fake ogłoszenia. Sama zamówiłam zestaw tabletek poronnych z organizacji women help women i tylko tam nie zostaniecie oszukane. Jeśli nie macie czasu czekać to mogę pomoc jednej osobie i odsprzedac zestaw swoj mifepristone i misoprostol. Jeśli któraś potrzebuje pomocy proszę tylko o kontakt prawdziwe osoby. I dyskretne. Kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl


 Oszustka.!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512..... a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


dziekuje za pomoc. tabletki okazaly sie skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki pochodza z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne . Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec) + 1 tabletka mifeprostine. Skutecznośc zestawu to 99%. Oferuje rowniez stały kontakt i porade medyczna podczas kuracji. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki pochodza z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne . Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec) + 1 tabletka mifeprostine. Skutecznośc zestawu to 99%. Oferuje rowniez stały kontakt i porade medyczna podczas kuracji. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny w sklad w którego wchodzi:
1Tabletka Ru486(Mifepristone )
12Tabletek Misoprostol
Zestaw pochodzi z Women help Women
Mam tylko jeden taki zestaw.
Cena zestawu 300zl
(TABLETKI MOGĘ SPRZEDAĆ TEŻ OSOBNO, NIE MUSZE W ZESTAWIE JAKBY BYŁA TAKA POTRZEBA)
POSIADAM jeszcze 20 tabletek Arthrotec (50mg)
Cena 150zl
Kontakt : e-mail jadzia.mos1@o2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam na sprzedaż tabletki poronne z women help mi się nie przydały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osoby sprzedające te leki i Kobiety które je łykacie,aby pozbyć się "problemu" zastanówcie się co robicie.Prędzej czy później "problem" do Was wróci z taką siłą,że sumienie nie da Wam spokoju.Ten kto sprzedaje jest tak samo współodpowiedzialny.To jest Mordowanie niewinnego człowieka,najcięższy z grzechów,gorszy niż zabicie osoby żyjącej gdyż Dziecko w łonie Matki bronić się nie może.Nie straszę tylko chcę Was wszystkich ustrzec.Dziś sprzedajecie tabletki,dokonujecie aborcji i życie się kręci,ale wiedzcie,że przyjdzie taki dzień w Waszym życiu w którym Dziecko do Was przyjdzie i przypomni o sobie.Zaczniecie palić znicze na cmentarzu dla Waszej istotki i uświadomić sobie,że to był człowiek którego spusciliscie w muszli klozetowej nie nadając nawet Własnemu Dziecka Imienia.Opamiętajcie się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę się zastanowić co Pan/Pani robi.To jest współodpowiedzialność za mordowanie Dziecka.Dziś kasą się kręci,ale co dalej?Za kilka lat i ma łożu śmierci?Zastanawiał się Pan/Pani nad tym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety zastanówcie się nad tym co chcecie zrobić.Dziś razem z dzieckiem stanowicie jedno ciało a po aborcji Wasza psychika i ciało czy chcecie czy nie odreaguje.Wyrwanie Waszej części ciała nie pozostanie bez echa dla organizmu.Tętniaki,mięśniaki,depresje,wyrzuty sumienia które się pojawią.Poczytajcie co mówią lekarze o kobietach które dokonały aborcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki pochodza z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne . Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec) + 1 tabletka mifeprostine. Skutecznośc zestawu to 99%. Oferuje rowniez stały kontakt i porade medyczna podczas kuracji. Kontakt 512-204-079


dziekuje za pomoc tabletki okazaly sie skuteczne. raz jeszczce dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny w sklad w którego wchodzi:
1Tabletka Ru486(Mifepristone )
12Tabletek Misoprostol
Zestaw pochodzi z Women help Women
Mam tylko jeden taki zestaw.
Cena zestawu 300zl
(TABLETKI MOGĘ SPRZEDAĆ TEŻ OSOBNO, NIE MUSZE W ZESTAWIE JAKBY BYŁA TAKA POTRZEBA)
POSIADAM jeszcze 20 tabletek Arthrotec (50mg)
Cena 150zl
Kontakt : e-mail jadzia.mos1@o2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
> Numer telefonu 512 015 627


Jestem zainteresowana proszę o maila sarahcin@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pobieram zaliczek.Jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą paczkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości  przed zapłatą która pozwala na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.Pierw otwierasz i sprawdzasz paczkę,a dopiero potem płacisz.BRAK MOŻLIWOŚCI OSZUSTWA.
> Numer telefonu 512 015 627


Jestem zainteresowana proszę o maila sarahcin@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporonne sprowadzone z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Leki sa w 100% orginalne i mozna je stosowac bez nadzoru lekarza dyskretnie w domu. Orginalność jest gwarancja Twojego  bezpieczenstwa jak rownież powodzeniem zabiefu. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec 75mg) + jedna tabletka mifeprostyne. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłkę pobraniową. Kontakt 512-204-079

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pnZXlHi5j]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporonne sprowadzone z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Leki sa w 100% orginalne i mozna je stosowac bez nadzoru lekarza dyskretnie w domu. Orginalność jest gwarancja Twojego  bezpieczenstwa jak rownież powodzeniem zabiefu. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec 75mg) + jedna tabletka mifeprostyne. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłkę pobraniową. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporonne sprowadzone z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Leki sa w 100% orginalne i mozna je stosowac bez nadzoru lekarza dyskretnie w domu. Orginalność jest gwarancja Twojego  bezpieczenstwa jak rownież powodzeniem zabiefu. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec 75mg) + jedna tabletka mifeprostyne. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłkę pobraniową. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512..... a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


 dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporonne sprowadzone z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Leki sa w 100% orginalne i mozna je stosowac bez nadzoru lekarza dyskretnie w domu. Orginalność jest gwarancja Twojego  bezpieczenstwa jak rownież powodzeniem zabiefu. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec 75mg) + jedna tabletka mifeprostyne. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłkę pobraniową. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporonne sprowadzone z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Leki sa w 100% orginalne i mozna je stosowac bez nadzoru lekarza dyskretnie w domu. Orginalność jest gwarancja Twojego  bezpieczenstwa jak rownież powodzeniem zabiefu. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec 75mg) + jedna tabletka mifeprostyne. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłkę pobraniową. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z udanego zabiegu oraz udziele wsparcia rowniez medycznego. Kontakt 502-427-780. Mozliwy odbior osobisty jak rowniez dyskretna i szybka wysyłka na terenie całego kraju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje tabletek na już z płatnością przy odbiorze jestu ktoś taki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane, jestem w 5-6 tyg ciąży. WWzięłam arthrotec Forte 4 tab x 3 
Miałam lekkie krwawienie i to wszystko… beta poszło w górę. Zrobiła drugie podjecie - to samo… czy mam brac 3 raz? Może dopochwowo pomoze? Zamówiłam już tabletki z women org ale boje się ze dojada zbyt późno… jeśli. Ogóle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna


witam. ja tu uzyskalam pomoc.przesylke otrzymałam w czwartek i odrazu przystapiłam do kuracji. Dzis krwawienie jest juz znikome i czuje ze wszystko sie udało. Moge ta osobe polecic bo jest wiarygodna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. ja tu uzyskalam pomoc.przesylke otrzymałam w czwartek i odrazu przystapiłam do kuracji. Dzis krwawienie jest juz znikome i czuje ze wszystko sie udało. Moge ta osobe polecic bo jest wiarygodna


Nie potrzbeuje tabletek ponieważ mam sprawdzone źródło (prosto z apteki).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 sztuk wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci 661174105

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam zestawy poronne(ponownie dostępne) 
1.zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350zL
2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
Email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem



ja tu otrzymałam prawdziwa pomoc i tabletki ktore mi pomogły wiec moge polecic z czystym sumieniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam. Chciałaby sie podzielic doswiadczeniem kupowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ogolnie przez internet. Zostałam dwa razy oszukana ale to tez jakby poczesci moja wina bo nie byłam na tyle dociekliwa aby zweryfikowac sprzedawce tylko slepo zaufałam i efekt był taki ze straciłam pieniażki i czas. Po pierwsze nigdy nie kupujcie czegos czego nie widzicie jesli potencjalny sprzedawca nie wystawia zdjecia tego co oferuje to znaczy ze tego nie posiada. Za trzecim razem trafiłam na osobe ktora oglasza sie pod numerem 502-427-780 i tam uzyskałam tabletki ktore mi pomogły i fachowe doradzwo w tym zakresie. Dzis jestem juz tydzien po zabiegu i moje zycie powoli wraca do normy zwlaszcza te psychiczne bo byłam w rozsypce. Nie tracie czasu i pieniedzy na oszustow i kontaktujcie sie z numerem 502-427-780 tam otrzymacie fachowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki.


Witam też kupiłam od tej pani tabletki jakie miałaś krwawienie iwg bo ja jeden skrzep duży mało krwi na drugi dzień i się zastanawiam czy poroniłam ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam też kupiłam od tej pani tabletki jakie miałaś krwawienie iwg bo ja jeden skrzep duży mało krwi na drugi dzień i się zastanawiam czy poroniłam ???


ja u tej dziewczyny pod numerem 502-427-780 zamawiałam poczatkiem lutego i miałam 2 dmi krwawienia i w pierwszy dzien mi wyleciał tez cos wygladajacego jak sprzep ale po okolo 2 tygodniach po zabiegu poszłam do lekarza i stwierdził brak ciaży wiec w moim ptzypadku zabieg sie udał w 100% i moge polecic tego sprzedawce bo wczesniej zostałam oszukana na tym forum dwa razy przez osoby ktore nadal tu sie oglaszaja i nadal oszukuja wiec uwazajcie i kupujcie z wiarygodnego zrodła

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Hej.  Radzę uważać z kupowaniem  tabletek na własną rękę. Na 99 procent zostaniecie oszukani.. sama to przerabiałam. Jeśli któraś z was potrzebuje pomocy w postaci tabletek proszę o kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli któraś potrzebuje zestawu to proszę pisać karolagasz@wp.pl
Jest to zestaw od women org. Wezmę połowę kwoty. Prześlę cały dowód zakupu. Najlepiej gdydy ktoś chciał odebrać osobiście bo boję się czegoś takiego wysłać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam zestawy poronne(ponownie dostępne)
1.zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350zL
2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
Email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny w sklad w którego wchodzi:
1Tabletka Ru486(Mifepristone )
12Tabletek Misoprostol
Zestaw pochodzi z Women help Women
Cena zestawu 280zl
(TABLETKI MOGĘ SPRZEDAĆ TEŻ OSOBNO, NIE MUSZE W ZESTAWIE JAKBY BYŁA TAKA POTRZEBA)
POSIADAM jeszcze 20 tabletek Arthrotec (50mg)
Cena 150zl
Kontakt : e-mail jadzia.mos1@o2

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny uwazajcie na osoby ktore sie tu oglaszaja wiekszosci to oszusci. 

 Oszust zazwyczaj nie wstawia zdjecie tego co sprzedaje dlatego ze tych tabletek nie posiada. 
Każe sie kontaktowac zazwyczaj meilowo badz sms i nie odbieta telefonow.
 Jesli ktos wam oferuje tabletki za 200 zł to na bamk to oszust . taka cena jest nierealna i nikt normalny nie bedzie sie narazał na odpowiedzialnosc karna za 200zł.
Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i tabletki sa trudne do zdobycia wiec ich cena nie moze byc 200zł
Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny uwazajcie na osoby ktore sie tu oglaszaja wiekszosci to oszusci. 
> 
>  Oszust zazwyczaj nie wstawia zdjecie tego co sprzedaje dlatego ze tych tabletek nie posiada. 
> Każe sie kontaktowac zazwyczaj meilowo badz sms i nie odbieta telefonow.
>  Jesli ktos wam oferuje tabletki za 200 zł to na bamk to oszust . taka cena jest nierealna i nikt normalny nie bedzie sie narazał na odpowiedzialnosc karna za 200zł.
> Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i tabletki sa trudne do zdobycia wiec ich cena nie moze byc 200zł
> Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje !!!!


Ale nie każdy to oszust
Ja miesiąc temu kupiłem u dziewczyny za nie całe 300zl i wszystko było ok mimo że tu nie miała zdjęć, ale jak poprosiłam to mi je na email wysłała. I wysyłka była szybka na 3 dzień już miałam.
Ale fakt zależy na kogo się tu trafi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub przesyłka Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości Przed zapłatą. Gwarancja uczciwości. Dyskretnie. Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Socojgda1s

Needless to say, this is of course the number 1 name on this list. In the past few days, *STEPN (GMT) – Generate activation code 2022* (with the main token is GMT – Green Metaverse Token) has caused a stir among cryptocurrency investors. In less than 1 month, GMT has increased nearly 300 times compared to the opening price of IDO. This can be considered as one of the strongest growth tokens in the past 1 year on the market.
STEPN is a project that uses the Move-to-Earn model, allowing users to make money from just running every day. To do that, users need to download STEPN’s app, then buy a pair of shoes that match their mobility and earn GST from each of their workouts. STEPN uses 2 tokens in its project, GMT (administration token, total supply of 6 billion tokens) and GST (in-game bonus token, infinite supply).

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Przestrzegam przed kupowaniem zestawu na własną rękę zostaniecie oszukane .. jeśli któraś z was potrzebuje pomocy w postaci tabletek poronnych proszę o kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przestrzegam przed kupowaniem zestawu na własną rękę zostaniecie oszukane .. Jeśli któraś z was potrzebuje pomocy w postaci tabletek poronnych proszę o kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl


oszustka!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok.


Dzis otrzymałam tabletki zamowione z tego ogloszenia wszystko sie zgadza wiec moge polecic bo to wiarygodna osoba z duża wiedza medyczna  w zakresie aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne zestawy
Witam posiadam zestawy poronne(ponownie dostępne)
1.zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350zL
2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
Email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
> Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
> zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
> Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]


Dziewczyny jesli szukacie kogos uczciwego to polecam to ogloszenie. Tabletki przyszły w dyskretnej przesyłce dwa dni po złozeniu zamowienia . Cała kuracje została przeprowadzona w stałym kontakcie ze sprzedawca ktory posiada duża wiedze medyczna .  Raz jeszczce dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostaly mi ostatnie paczuszki dużo osób pisało niestety dopiero teraz je mam niestety coraz ciężej je zdobyć wysyłka jaka tylko chcecie pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartości jest  najbardziej bezpieczna 661174105  u mnie macie 100% pewnośći że otrzymacie to co zamawianie nie dajcie się nabrać bo sama byłam w takiej sytuacji naprawdę trzeba uważać !!!!!

----------


## royalpharmaeuropa

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston + Mizoprostol

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Email: royalpharmaeuropa@gmail.com

WhatsApp +48576247594


Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami, tabletki wczesnoporonne, tabletki poronne, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna, mifepriston, mifeprex, ru486, french pill, mizoprostol, cytotec

----------


## royalpharmaeuropa

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston + Mizoprostol

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Email: royalpharmaeuropa@gmail.com

WhatsApp +48576247594


Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami, tabletki wczesnoporonne, tabletki poronne, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna, mifepriston, mifeprex, ru486, french pill, mizoprostol, cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny polecam panią Anię ekspresowa wysyłka i cena odpowiednia dzięki niej pozbylam się problemu zawsze służy pomocą i nie oszukuje jak pozostali naprawdę polecam 661174105

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny zestaw z Women Help Women
Posiadam oryginalny zestaw poronny w sklad w którego wchodzi:
1Tabletka Ru486(Mifepristone )
12Tabletek Misoprostol
Zestaw pochodzi z Women help Women
Cena zestawu 280zl
(TABLETKI MOGĘ SPRZEDAĆ TEŻ OSOBNO, NIE MUSZE W ZESTAWIE JAKBY BYŁA TAKA POTRZEBA)
POSIADAM jeszcze 20 tabletek Arthrotec (50mg)
Cena 150zl
Kontakt : e-mail jadzia.mos1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jesli szukacie kogos uczciwego to polecam to ogloszenie. Tabletki przyszły w dyskretnej przesyłce dwa dni po złozeniu zamowienia . Cała kuracje została przeprowadzona w stałym kontakcie ze sprzedawca ktory posiada duża wiedze medyczna .  Raz jeszczce dziekuje


  dziekuje dzis otrzymałam przesylke wszystko sie zgadza

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Radzę uważać z kupowaniem z forum albo zostaniecie oszukane albo dostaniecie nie wiadomo co... mogę pomóc jednej kobiecie mam prawdziwy zestaw tabletek z organizacji women help women jeśli potrzebuje Któras z was proszę o kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Asdfghjklp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec 20 tabletek. Pilne. Proszę zostawić adres e-mail odezwę się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze podac adres e-mail. Odezwe sie.




> Opakowanie 20 sztuk wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartosci 661174105

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można prosić o podanie adresu e-mail?






> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512..... a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@intmail.pl

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Hej. Pomogę uczciwie jednej kobiecie w nabyciu tabletek atrothec.. nie dajcie się oszukać. Jeśli któraś z was potrzebuje pilnie proszę o kontakt email weronika.wazna19@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512..... a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


dziekuje bardzo za przesylke ktora dzis dostarłą jutro zaczynam kuracje i polecam to ogloszenie . Jeszczce raz dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostrzegam wszystki przed oszustem ktory sie tu oglasza pod numerm 516386533 to zwykly oszust . Niczego u tej osoby nie zamawiajcie bo dostaniecie apap w woreczku. Osoby ktore podaja samego meila do kontaktu to rowniez oszuscie.
516386533 OSZUST !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.


dziekuje za pomoc przesylke dzis odebrałam i dzis zaczynam kuracje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny uwazajcie na osoby ktore sie tu oglaszaja wiekszosci to oszusci.

Oszust zazwyczaj nie wstawia zdjecie tego co sprzedaje dlatego ze tych tabletek nie posiada.
Każe sie kontaktowac zazwyczaj meilowo badz sms i nie odbieta telefonow.
Jesli ktos wam oferuje tabletki za 200 zł to na bamk to oszust . taka cena jest nierealna i nikt normalny nie bedzie sie narazał na odpowiedzialnosc karna za 200zł.
Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i tabletki sa trudne do zdobycia wiec ich cena nie moze byc 200zł
Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z aktualna data obok !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!! Polecam Panią Dorotkę jako jedna z nielicznych pomoże naprawdę szczerze pomogła mi już kilka lat temu i teraz również otrzymałam realną pomoc. Szczerze polecam każdej z was nie zastanawiajcie się bo stracicie tylko czas i pieniądze na oszustów tak jak ja kiedyś!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kontakt do Pani Doroty
Dorotawomen.women@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja też zostałam oszukana zero odzewu zaliczka wpłacona a tu gówno potrzebuje 20szt w rozsądnej cenie od zaufanej osoby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam zestawy poronne
1.zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350zL
2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
Email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, szukam Pani że Świętokrzyskiego która sprzedaje arthrotec jakiś kontakt cokolwiek pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam od Pani Magdy Arthrotec forte przesłała zdjęcia tak jak chciałam bałam się że się dam wrobić kolejny raz ale tym razem się udało email do tej Pani magmag.11@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam jadzia.mos1@o2.pl zaliczka wpłacona we wtorek na konto zero odzewu i żadnej przesyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ja też zostałam oszukana zero odzewu zaliczka wpłacona a tu gówno potrzebuje 20szt w rozsądnej cenie od zaufanej osoby


Tak taka cudowna że 3 razy poszedł przelew na 450 zł a od rana do teraz żadnej odpowiedzi miała wysłać końcówkę zwrócić ale po co do wtorku jak nie będzie nic idę zgłaszam na policję w maile u numery telefonów oszustów bo kasę zgarnąć to szybko sama powiem co zamawiałam ja to jeszcze ja ale wy będziecie mieć po dupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cudowna pani Dorotka
Ooszustka Dorotawomen
Że kasę bierze i huj z tego nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!! Polecam Panią Dorotkę jako jedna z nielicznych pomoże naprawdę szczerze pomogła mi już kilka lat temu i teraz również otrzymałam realną pomoc. Szczerze polecam każdej z was nie zastanawiajcie się bo stracicie tylko czas i pieniądze na oszustów tak jak ja kiedyś!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kontakt do Pani Doroty
> Dorotawomen.women@interia.pl


Tak cudowna że ojebala mnie na prawie 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam od Pani Magdy Arthrotec forte przesłała zdjęcia tak jak chciałam bałam się że się dam wrobić kolejny raz ale tym razem się udało email do tej Pani magmag.11@interia.pl


Pewnie następna oszustka jak jadzia.mos1@o2.pl i Dorotawomen

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec 12tab
Najlepiej osoba z kuj-pom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię art 20szt w rozsądnej cenie że sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatne przy odbiorze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszukane dziewczyny napiszcie do mnie lara.g@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszukane dziewczyny napiszcie do mnie lara.g@interia.pl


To napewno nie jedna dziewczyna została oszukana ale co to da jak się do pani napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec anikq86@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

У мене є таблетки для переривання вагітності cytotec чистий мізопростол Якщо виникне несподівана проблема, пишіть мені Ціна набору 450 зл.
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedam Arthrotec lub receptę kontakt do mnie karolina555666@op.pl
Tabletki adekwatnie do ceny a nie za miliony monet

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[quote=nie zarejestrowany;215220]witam posiadam zestawy poronne
1.zestaw do 7 tygodnia lek arthrotec 12 tabletek oraz tabletka ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350zl
2.zestaw do 12 tygodnia lek arthrotec 16ta misoprost 200 oraz tabletka ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
w razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
email :alicja.antoniewicz@o2.pl

NIeaktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.


Dziewczyny jesli szukacie uczciwego sprzedawce to polecam to ogloszenie. Tu znalazłam pomoc w uzyskaniu skutecznych tabletek i pełne wsparcie medyczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust zazwyczaj nie wstawia zdjecie tego co sprzedaje dlatego ze tych tabletek NIE POSIADA.
Każe sie kontaktowac zazwyczaj meilowo badz sms i nie odbieta telefonow.
Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje najlepiej z aktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.


.

Ja rowniez otrzymałam pomoc u tej osoby i tez polecam numer 512204079 . Dzis juz jestem po udanej kuracji i dziekuje za pomoc w uzyskaniu skutecznych i bezpiecznych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec z Polskiej apteki magmag.11@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę podać swojego Email to napisze pani przebieg jak one dziaja. Ja miałam też wczesna ciąże 4 tydz. I mi pomogły.


Proszę o @ mialabym kilka pytań ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest na forum dziewczyna ,której udało się w 4-5 tygodniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się udało  :Smile:  jeśli chcesz napisz aleksandragasz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u womenonweb@onet.pl zamówicie prawdziwe zestawy a przede wszystkim otrzymacie je

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć kochane jeśli ktoś pilnie potrzebuje tabletki to napiszcie do mnie ja mam tabletki na sprzedaż przywiezione z Holandii weronikamarek22@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paulina.rusin@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki prześlę zdjęcie zainteresowanwj osobie Paulina.rusin@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.


Dziewczyny ja pod tym numerem otrzymalam skuteczny i bezpieczny zestaw wczesnoporonny i kompleksowa pomoc ginekologiczna wiec moge wam polecic ten kontakt i tam otrzymacie profesjonalna pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa tygodnie temu wzięła art i przez te dwa tygodnie leciała krew od niedzieli do wczoraj cisza dziś plamienie delikatny ból brzucha i krzyża wsiąść następną dawkę czy poczekać może się rozkręci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Sprzedam zestaw z wow. Doszedł do mnie za późno dlatego sprzedaje. Więcej informacji pod email malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne aleksandragasz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam 12szt.arthrotec. Cena do dogadania. Pisać 508225663

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam jadzia.mos1@o2.pl i Dorotawomen pieniądze biorą przesyłki brak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z whw. Pomogę jednej Pani mail: malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spróbuj u Sanderkaa110@poczta.fm ja u niej kupiłam ale jakis czas temu nie wiem czy jeszcze ma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletkę mifepriston zwana potocznie Ru
Służy do usuwania ciąży kontaktować ze mną proszę się poprzez email magdalenaxyz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
> Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
> 
> kobietyrazem@op.pl


Oszuści !!!!! Wyłudzają pieniądze !!!!! Proszą o przelew a później paczki nie ma i kontaktu tez !!!ci oszuści współpracują razem z womenonweb@onet.pl dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabrać straciłam 1020 zm przez te jebane oszustki !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

:malutka9406@wp.pl OSZUSTKA jak i również::anikq86@intmail.- Kolejna OSZUSTKA poleciła-Womenonweb@onet.pl jeśli któraś z dziewczyn tez została oszukana proszę się kontaktować ze mną pod adres : klaudia1532@o2.pl - ja sprawę zgłosiłam na policję i pieniądze co do ozdyslania! Kupno tabletek na własny użytek i och zażycie jest legalne ! Także jeśli ktoś tym się stresuje nic nam za to nie grozi :-). Możliwe ze wszystkie te adresy są pod jedna osoba.. w panice i strachu nie myślałam tylko desperacko płaciłam ! Nie róbcie tego naprawdę nie ma zestawów w pl… tylko znane organizacje i tyle…

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> :malutka9406@wp.pl OSZUSTKA jak i również::anikq86@intmail.- Kolejna OSZUSTKA poleciła-Womenonweb@onet.pl jeśli któraś z dziewczyn tez została oszukana proszę się kontaktować ze mną pod adres : klaudia1532@o2.pl - ja sprawę zgłosiłam na policję i pieniądze co do ozdyslania! Kupno tabletek na własny użytek i och zażycie jest legalne ! Także jeśli ktoś tym się stresuje nic nam za to nie grozi :-). Możliwe ze wszystkie te adresy są pod jedna osoba.. w panice i strachu nie myślałam tylko desperacko płaciłam ! Nie róbcie tego naprawdę nie ma zestawów w pl… tylko znane organizacje i tyle…


Obawiam się że to sprawa nie do udowodnienia niestety. Ja też wtopiłam pieniądze. Na policję nie idę po konsultacji ze znajomym policjantem konsekwencje mogą być nawet jeśli chciało się zakupić na własny użytek. Taka informacje dostalam od niego.

----------


## Promujący

Wyszogród – miejscowość w województwie mazowieckim, położona w zachodniej części Mazowsza. Bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu przepływa rzeka o nazwie Wisła. Jego głównymi atrakcjami są:
-Fontanna
-Rynek, który jest tylko w Piątki od wczesnego rana do 11:00.
-Biedronka przy ul. Mickiewicza 16
-Toaleta w parku do której można wejść, jak się wrzuci złotówkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki laura.talarczyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jaka dajesz pewność że jak to zgłoszę nie będzie problemu??? Ja też słyszałam że teraz przepisy się zaostrzyły i jest zakaz usuwania ciąży nawet na własny użytek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaka dajesz pewność że jak to zgłoszę nie będzie problemu??? Ja też słyszałam że teraz przepisy się zaostrzyły i jest zakaz usuwania ciąży nawet na własny użytek


Dokładnie tak to obecnie wygląda. Ja ostatecznie trafiłam na ok źródło a pieniądze No niestety przepadly ale w tym całym problemie ten problem mi nie był potrzebny bo brac sobie jeszcze na garb policję, później jakieś sądy i czas to już wolę przełknąć te pieniądze a poszło ponad 1500

----------


## Promujący

> Dokładnie tak to obecnie wygląda. Ja ostatecznie trafiłam na ok źródło a pieniądze No niestety przepadly ale w tym całym problemie ten problem mi nie był potrzebny bo brac sobie jeszcze na garb policję, później jakieś sądy i czas to już wolę przełknąć te pieniądze a poszło ponad 1500



Wyszogród – miejscowość w województwie mazowieckim, położona w zachodniej części Mazowsza. Bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu przepływa rzeka o nazwie Wisła. Jego głównymi atrakcjami są:
-Fontanna
-Rynek, który jest tylko w Piątki od wczesnego rana do 11:00.
-Biedronka przy ul. Mickiewicza 16
-Toaleta w parku do której można wejść, jak się wrzuci złotówkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaka dajesz pewność że jak to zgłoszę nie będzie problemu??? Ja też słyszałam że teraz przepisy się zaostrzyły i jest zakaz usuwania ciąży nawet na własny użytek


Ponieważ już to zgłosiłam ;-) tez mam znajomych w policji dopytywałam 6 osób , w tym prokurator ;-) zanim zgłosiłam .. możesz kupować co chcesz.. nie dla handlu itp… a to są kwoty już jako przestępstwo i myśleli ze ciagle tak będą a widzisz dla mnie 480 czy 420 piechota nie chodzi ! Ciężko zarobione poeniadze! Wolałabym je na te organizacje oddać nóż dla pastucha śmierdzącego nieroba ! ,,karma wraca „ i nie zawsze jest potrzebny sąd … a właśnie każdy się boi bo to bo tamto i dlatego złodzieje tak żerują na ludziach którzy potrzebują pomocy! Jestem w ciąży z gwałtu i w dużej desperacji ! I po tym co mnie spotkało jeszcze ktoś potrafi na cudzym nieszczęściu z własnego lenistwa się dorabiać ! Chore ale w Polsce taka patologia pod tym względem ! Nie rym razem, nie zadał mi nawet nikt żadnego pytania… poczytajcie dokładnie co można  i nie stresujcie się ! A pieniądze które ja odzyskam zamierzam przeznaczyć dobry cel ! CZy to będzie miesiąc , 2-6 sprawa się będzie sama toczyć…już odzyskałam 2 razy w ten sposób poeniadze tylko ze to były rezerwacje domków których nie było kwota 250 i300 a niespodziewanie pieniądze wróciły wtedy kiedy ich potrzebowałam ;-) wiec dziewczyny naprawdę warto!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jaka dajesz pewność że jak to zgłoszę nie będzie problemu??? Ja też słyszałam że teraz przepisy się zaostrzyły i jest zakaz usuwania ciąży nawet na własny użytek


Poza tym nawet gdyby ktoś zadał Ci pytanie kupowalas tabletki nikt ci nie udowodni ze je będziesz brała czy cos , zgłaszasz przestępstwo ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się chętnie dowiem od kogoś kto być może już miał sytuacje zgłaszania wyludzenia jak to wygląda dalej? Jak długo trwa cały proces odzyskiwania pieniędzy? Czy ma to jakikolwiek sens.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja się chętnie dowiem od kogoś kto być może już miał sytuacje zgłaszania wyludzenia jak to wygląda dalej? Jak długo trwa cały proces odzyskiwania pieniędzy? Czy ma to jakikolwiek sens.


Ja złożyłam i im więcej osób się będzie zgłaszać tym lepiej bo otworzą duża sprawę i jest już to konkretne przestępstwo ! Osoba która wyłudziła pieniądze jest oskarżona pod katem oszusta i rozprowadzania substancji na które nie ma zezwolenia ! Osoba zgłaszająca sprawę jest jako poszkodowana a pondrugie usiłowała a mino wszystko nie dostała tabletek ! Nic nie grozi dziewczynie ! Nie bojącej się i nie przepuszczajcie takich sytuacji a chociażby po to żeby zaprzestać ! I kolejne kobiety w depresji w pośpiechu jak najszybciej bo się denerwowały i okres czekania whw,jest dłuższy! To jest do wygrania jak nic a fo tej pory z pewnością każda dziewczyna obawiała się o siebie i co grozi.. nic … dopiero psychopata/psychopatka na takim czymś próbująca się dorobić nie zdawała sobie sprawy ile za czymś takim dostanie paragrafów ! Wiec do dzieła ;-)! Gdyby cos było sama bym nie składała zeznań! Ciekawe kiedy wkroczy oszust i będzie wypisywał co to noe grozi dla dziewczyn za kupowanie itp????nawet nie wiecie jak tak wiadomość stawia na nogi inwraca wiara w ludzi !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I przede wszystkim najmniejszy SMS wiadomość zostaje zawsze ! Wiec to szybka kwiestia czasu ;-)tylko ze im więcej osób tym lepiej w sensie ze oszust więcej będzie miał zarzucone ! A chyba tak powinno być :-)!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I przede wszystkim najmniejszy SMS wiadomość zostaje zawsze ! Wiec to szybka kwiestia czasu ;-)tylko ze im więcej osób tym lepiej w sensie ze oszust więcej będzie miał zarzucone ! A chyba tak powinno być :-)!


Długo czekałaś ze zgłoszeniem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Długo czekałaś ze zgłoszeniem?


2 dni temu zostałam oszukana od pierwszej Idiotki a wczoraj od drugiej  wczoraj się dowiadywałam na x procent czy nic nie grozi i jak dostałam potwierdzenie ze mam ość od razu poszłam a dziś rano kiedy wyszło ze znowu to poszłam od razu  było mi wstyd uświadomiłam sobie ze rak szybko uwierzyłam ratuje się myślałam ze jestem zdesperowana czas mi ucieka i czekam z whw na tabletki i czy zdążę.. może ta bezmyślność z tego ale już myśle normalnie i nie przepuszczę czegoś takiego ! A i na zeznaniach jedynie o co poprosili to żeby napisać ze sprawa została zgłoszona i ze może odeślą pieniądze i jeśli tak będzie to żeby to zgłosić ale ja popatrzyłam na niego i zapytałam czy sam wierzy w to co mówi … nikt mnie nie oceniał nie wypytywał naprawdę !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem tez ze dziewczyny nie chcą mieć kolejnego stresu na głowie ale to tylko jedno zeznanie nic więcej … reszta zajmuje się policja a to jest taka sprawa ze duże przestępstwo a nie wyłudzenie pieniędzy wiec będzie szybko rozwiązana …

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I przede wszystkim najmniejszy SMS wiadomość zostaje zawsze ! Wiec to szybka kwiestia czasu ;-)tylko ze im więcej osób tym lepiej w sensie ze oszust więcej będzie miał zarzucone ! A chyba tak powinno być :-)!


I jeszcze druga sprawa udowodnienia ze sie płaciło za to wlasnie czy tytuł przelewu na to wskazywał. Bo w moim przypadku tak nie było mialam tylko imię i nazwisko sprzedającego pewnie zresztą fałszywe. Mam obawy że i tak nic z tego nie będzie a tylko strachu sie najem. Co mi z wiadomosci jak w większości są z fake numerów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozumiem tez ze dziewczyny nie chcą mieć kolejnego stresu na głowie ale to tylko jedno zeznanie nic więcej … reszta zajmuje się policja a to jest taka sprawa ze duże przestępstwo a nie wyłudzenie pieniędzy wiec będzie szybko rozwiązana …


 A co jeżeli któraś z tych przesyłek z tabletkami do Ciebie przyjdzie skoro minęły 2/3 dni gdzie jest weekend? Wiesz że mogłaś zrobić komus problem tym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi zależy teraz na tym żeby jak najszybciej dostać te tabletki a skąd to nie wiem??? Też zostałam oszukana ale ten oszust ma moje dane może mnie wyszukać gdzieś napisać do moich znajomych sama wiesz ja bym nie pisała takich rzeczy o gwałcie i tak dalej nie wiem boje się może się zemścić. Wie ktoś skąd mogę uzyskać pomoc z tab!!??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Obawiam się że to sprawa nie do udowodnienia niestety. Ja też wtopiłam pieniądze. Na policję nie idę po konsultacji ze znajomym policjantem konsekwencje mogą być nawet jeśli chciało się zakupić na własny użytek. Taka informacje dostalam od niego.


Gdyby była przegrana to bym nie zgłaszała a każdej osobie która będzie rak pisać niestety podszywam pod złodzieja;-) wystarczy poczytać prawo☺️

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są wiadomości e-mail ja mam dodatkowo SMS ? Co tu jest do nieudowodnionym? Nie rozumiem :-D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A udało Ci się zdobyć tabletki? Jeśli tak to skąd pomozesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Elka003@wp.pl napisz do mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jeszcze poczekam z jakimkolwiek zgłaszaniem. Pani miała mi wysłać wysłać sobotę ale może coś wypadło wszystko jest możliwe. Jak nie przyjdzie do srody to wtedy będę myslala i zgłaszaniu czegokolwiek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie arthrotec. Proszę o kontakt 797541998

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę - aleksandragasz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw. laura.talarczyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy po art można dostać krwawienia po paru dniach? wczoraj wzięłam jedynie co to biegunka gorączka i dreszcze rano troszkę krwi że śluzem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można ją też wzięłam i nic nie miałam zero krwi ni tylko ból brzucha i się nie powiodło musiałam wziąć tego więcej i później żołądek mnie bolał to już lepszy jest ten cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Można ją też wzięłam i nic nie miałam zero krwi ni tylko ból brzucha i się nie powiodło musiałam wziąć tego więcej i później żołądek mnie bolał to już lepszy jest ten cytotec


U mnie już drugie podejście było 3 tyg temu krew była przez dwa tygodnie i śmierdziało zgnilizną żadnych objawów ciąży nie mam nawet piersi nie bolą a już 9 tydzień i nie wiem co dalej robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O kurcze to niedobrze że aż śmierdziało to dziwne ja tak nie miałam :/ spróbuj poszukać prawdziwych tabletek które służą typowo do usuwania żebyś się dobrze oczyściła i żeby Ci się żadne zakażenie nie wdało do organizmu ja zamawiałam taki pakiet u magmag.11@interia.pl ale nie mam pojęcia czy jeszcze posiada bo to było spory czas temu też jakiś miesiąc a najlepiej byś zrobiła też jakbyś się zgłosiła do ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie już drugie podejście było 3 tyg temu krew była przez dwa tygodnie i śmierdziało zgnilizną żadnych objawów ciąży nie mam nawet piersi nie bolą a już 9 tydzień i nie wiem co dalej robić


Koniecznie wizyta u ginekologa i to jak najszybciej!!. Niech sprawdzi, być może nastąpiło obumarcie zatrzymane i konieczne będzie zyleczkowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja odkupiłam zestaw od dziewczyny laura.talarczyk@interia.pl I fakt oczyszczenie całkowite. Troche się ich tu oferuje więc próbuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz wsparcia i chcesz popisać prywatnie to możesz do mnie napisać sylvia.sylvia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O Jezu jak śmierdziało zgnilizną to już mogło się jakieś zakażenie zrobić lepiej oczyść się jakoś jak najszybciej!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw z wow zapraszam do kontaktu malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio ktoś pisał na forum że malutka to oszustka gdzieś to czytałam dlatego uważajcie dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 tygodnie temu śmierdziało ale dziwi mnie to że  po wszorajszym braniu krwi prawie nie ma a wzięłam 20szt już nie wiem co robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani która to pisala owszem nie otrzymała swojej przesyłki ponieważ anulowała przelew nim została przesyłka wysłana. Ze względu że zależało jej na czasie i przesyłce przez paczkomat już następnego dnia o godzinie 10 zaczela się odgrażać, oskarżać o oszustwo i cofnęła przelew więc nie rozumiem jakoe tu oszustwo skoro ja po prostu nie dałam rady wyslac tego wczesniej powiedzialam że postaram sie albo tego samego dnia albo na drugi dzień z rana. Nie zawsze da się już w tej chwili biec do paczkomatu zwłaszcza o godzinie 20 wieczorem. Dobrze że przesylki ja nie nadałam bo sama osobiście byłabym stratna. Tak tylko w gwoli ścisłości i sprostowania pisze. Posiadam jeden zestaw swój osobisty który mogę odsprzedać malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej to idź do ginekologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam zestaw z wow zapraszam do kontaktu malutka9406@wp.pl


Oszustka ! Kłamie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani która to pisala owszem nie otrzymała swojej przesyłki ponieważ anulowała przelew nim została przesyłka wysłana. Ze względu że zależało jej na czasie i przesyłce przez paczkomat już następnego dnia o godzinie 10 zaczela się odgrażać, oskarżać o oszustwo i cofnęła przelew więc nie rozumiem jakoe tu oszustwo skoro ja po prostu nie dałam rady wyslac tego wczesniej powiedzialam że postaram sie albo tego samego dnia albo na drugi dzień z rana. Nie zawsze da się już w tej chwili biec do paczkomatu zwłaszcza o godzinie 20 wieczorem. Dobrze że przesylki ja nie nadałam bo sama osobiście byłabym stratna. Tak tylko w gwoli ścisłości i sprostowania pisze. Posiadam jeden zestaw swój osobisty który mogę odsprzedać malutka9406@wp.pl


O jak miło ze raczyła się pani wypowiedzieć :-D !!! Dlaczego dopiero dziś ?? Może trzeba było zwyczajnie odebrać telefon ??a nie po przesłaniu przelewu potwierdzenia zamilknąć ! Dokładnie niby w sobotę miały być najpóźniej rano wysłane :-D świstak siedzi… nie kompromituj się złodziejki i oszustki.. radzę zacząć normalnie pracować a nie dorabiać się na cierpieniu innych ! Kiedy pisałam o godz 10 rano kiedy nadasz przesyłkę zero odpowiedzi ! Pisałam na e-mail w tym samym czasie odpowiedzi odczytywane ! Postanowiłam zadzwoń raz drugi połączenia odrzucone !!! A później zostałam zablokowana ! I oszustko nie mogłam sama cofnąć przelewu ! Zdobiła to policja w sobotę zaraz po tym jak mnie zablokowałas i wiedziałam ze chciałaś wyłudzić tylko pieniądze i jak pamiętasz poinformowałam Cię ze idę na policję i zgłaszam sprawę ! !! Jak można buc takim dnem ;-) jeśl myślisz ze ominie cię ponoszenie konsekwencji ro żal mi Cię … na innym forum już dużo wcześniej pisali ze jesteś oszustka także …

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani która to pisala owszem nie otrzymała swojej przesyłki ponieważ anulowała przelew nim została przesyłka wysłana. Ze względu że zależało jej na czasie i przesyłce przez paczkomat już następnego dnia o godzinie 10 zaczela się odgrażać, oskarżać o oszustwo i cofnęła przelew więc nie rozumiem jakoe tu oszustwo skoro ja po prostu nie dałam rady wyslac tego wczesniej powiedzialam że postaram sie albo tego samego dnia albo na drugi dzień z rana. Nie zawsze da się już w tej chwili biec do paczkomatu zwłaszcza o godzinie 20 wieczorem. Dobrze że przesylki ja nie nadałam bo sama osobiście byłabym stratna. Tak tylko w gwoli ścisłości i sprostowania pisze. Posiadam jeden zestaw swój osobisty który mogę odsprzedać malutka9406@wp.pl


A i najważniejsze on10 rano noe cofnęłam żadnego przelewu … gubisz się… dokładnie ostatnia wiadomość dostałaś ode mnie przed 13 ze zgłaszam na policję a z tego ze zatrzymali przelew dowiedziałam się sama dopiero wczoraj gdzie była ro dla mnie najszczęśliwsza wiadomość w tym całym nieszczęściu !  A pieniądze zostały wstrzymane około godziny 19… jak widać policja działa… i nie pisz kompromitując się ze sama cofnęłam bo niestety nie mogłam tego zrobić ! A ze dzień wcześniej musiałam zgłaszać to samo to nawet się nie zastanawiałam po tym jak mnie zablokowalas ZLODZIEJKO!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostatnio ktoś pisał na forum że malutka to oszustka gdzieś to czytałam dlatego uważajcie dziewczyny


Dokładnie nie nabierająjcie się ! I ostrzegawcze bonwidze ze ruszyła na innych forach tez !!! Niestety !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jeżeli któraś z tych przesyłek z tabletkami do Ciebie przyjdzie skoro minęły 2/3 dni gdzie jest weekend? Wiesz że mogłaś zrobić komus problem tym?


Raczej jeśli ktoś ma ci wysłać tabletki i miały być nadane z informacja a zero informacji i blokowanie mnie to chyba oczywiste ? Raczej się kogos nie blokuje :-D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A udało Ci się zdobyć tabletki? Jeśli tak to skąd pomozesz


Tylko organizacje : who- whw warto poczekać ale mas pewność ! I działają ! Arthrotec sam łatwo dostać i są osoby które również maja bo jest dostępny bez problemu w Polsce tylko się sprzedają za 300-500 a on maksymalnie 80 zł kosztuje zależy od apteki.. ja zapłaciłam 45… Ale sam nie działa tylko 75% jeśli masz mocny organizm to ciężko mi nie pomógł niestety.. poza efektami ubocznymi które są w ulotce.. ból brzucha dreszcze nic nie wystąpiło.. od nich dostałam informacje ze skoro tylko tak z pewnością nie zadziała sam nawet gdybym próbowała kilka razy potrzebna wcześniejsza tabletka.. uważajcie … jestem w szoku jak ludzie zarabiają na cierpieniu innych to jest okropne .. jeszcze kobieta kobiecie…

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O jak miło ze raczyła się pani wypowiedzieć :-D !!! Dlaczego dopiero dziś ?? Może trzeba było zwyczajnie odebrać telefon ??a nie po przesłaniu przelewu potwierdzenia zamilknąć ! Dokładnie niby w sobotę miały być najpóźniej rano wysłane :-D świstak siedzi… nie kompromituj się złodziejki i oszustki.. radzę zacząć normalnie pracować a nie dorabiać się na cierpieniu innych ! Kiedy pisałam o godz 10 rano kiedy nadasz przesyłkę zero odpowiedzi ! Pisałam na e-mail w tym samym czasie odpowiedzi odczytywane ! Postanowiłam zadzwoń raz drugi połączenia odrzucone !!! A później zostałam zablokowana ! I oszustko nie mogłam sama cofnąć przelewu ! Zdobiła to policja w sobotę zaraz po tym jak mnie zablokowałas i wiedziałam ze chciałaś wyłudzić tylko pieniądze i jak pamiętasz poinformowałam Cię ze idę na policję i zgłaszam sprawę ! !! Jak można buc takim dnem ;-) jeśl myślisz ze ominie cię ponoszenie konsekwencji ro żal mi Cię … na innym forum już dużo wcześniej pisali ze jesteś oszustka także …


Brak słów. Byłaś pierwsza osoba z którą mialam jakikolwiek kontakt więc to napewno nie o mnie ktoś coś wczesniej napisał. Chciałam Ci pomóc bo tak Ci na tym zależało a teraz najlepiej rzucać oszczerstwa. Wygenerowałam etykiete i teraz ja jestem na tym stratna bo Twoja przesyłka była gotowa do wysłania i wybacz że nie pobiegłam z nią o 6 rano do paczkomatu ale zwyczajnie nie dałam rady a na odebranie telefonu nie mogłam sobie pozwolić bo byłam z rodziną. Dziekuje za zrobienie koło pióra i mimo wszystko życzę powodzenia w znalezieniu pomocy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A i najważniejsze on10 rano noe cofnęłam żadnego przelewu … gubisz się… dokładnie ostatnia wiadomość dostałaś ode mnie przed 13 ze zgłaszam na policję a z tego ze zatrzymali przelew dowiedziałam się sama dopiero wczoraj gdzie była ro dla mnie najszczęśliwsza wiadomość w tym całym nieszczęściu !  A pieniądze zostały wstrzymane około godziny 19… jak widać policja działa… i nie pisz kompromitując się ze sama cofnęłam bo niestety nie mogłam tego zrobić ! A ze dzień wcześniej musiałam zgłaszać to samo to nawet się nie zastanawiałam po tym jak mnie zablokowalas ZLODZIEJKO!


Oczywiście że mogłaś wstrzymać dopóki przelew nie wyjdzie można go cofnąć. Wiem bo pracuje w banku więc wypraszam sobie nieroba. Był weekend więc tym bardziej jest to czas kiedy przelewy nie wychodzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyszogród – miasto w Polsce w województwie mazowieckim w powiecie płockim, położone na prawym brzegu Wisły, siedziba gminy miejsko-wiejskiej Wyszogród. W latach 1975–1998 miasto administracyjnie należało do województwa płockiego. Był miastem królewskim Korony Królestwa Polskiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W pełnym zieleni Sosnowcu można odwiedzić takie centra handlowe jak Sosnowiec Plaza i Designer Outlet Sosnowiec ze sklepami sportowymi i odzieżowymi, a także restauracje serwujące curry, pizzerie i pierogarnie. Na terenie parku Sieleckiego znajdują się skatepark, basen i Stadion zimowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oczywiście że mogłaś wstrzymać dopóki przelew nie wyjdzie można go cofnąć. Wiem bo pracuje w banku więc wypraszam sobie nieroba. Był weekend więc tym bardziej jest to czas kiedy przelewy nie wychodzą.


To kiepska z ciebie pracownica ????????????i jeśli rzeczywiście mogłam sama to zorientuj się w której godzinie :-D bo do 13 wypisywała jak idiotka prosząc o odpowiedz a ty mnie zbalokowalas zwyczajnie ! Sama pisałaś ze najpóźniej z samego rana wyślesz ? Żadnej etykiety nie zrobiłaś ????????chyba przychodzi informacje osobie na która jest nadawana. Na telefon lub e-mail … nie pogrążają się … ból dupy ze pieniądze nie przeszły ?!! Jak dobrze ze był to piątek wieczorem o gdybys miała wysłać te tabletki a potrzebowałam czasu jak normalny człowiek napisałbyś wiadomość przepraszam wyślę w południe pub później a nie odczytywała wiadomości odrzucała połączenia ! A dopóki nie wysyłałam potwierdzenia przelewu non stop od razu odpisywałeś… z tobą cos nie halo .. wiesz ja już się nie wypowiadam . Sprawa jest zgłoszona na policji nie mi się będzie tłumaczyć ;-) skoro przyjęli zgłoszenie to chyba do takiego samego wniosku doszli… omg ????*♂️????*♂️

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Brak słów. Byłaś pierwsza osoba z którą mialam jakikolwiek kontakt więc to napewno nie o mnie ktoś coś wczesniej napisał. Chciałam Ci pomóc bo tak Ci na tym zależało a teraz najlepiej rzucać oszczerstwa. Wygenerowałam etykiete i teraz ja jestem na tym stratna bo Twoja przesyłka była gotowa do wysłania i wybacz że nie pobiegłam z nią o 6 rano do paczkomatu ale zwyczajnie nie dałam rady a na odebranie telefonu nie mogłam sobie pozwolić bo byłam z rodziną. Dziekuje za zrobienie koło pióra i mimo wszystko życzę powodzenia w znalezieniu pomocy.


Nie pogrążają się i nie mieszaj niewinnych osób w swoje oszustwa i kradzieże ????w ciągu 4 h nie mieć chwili na napisanie zwykłego SMS lub e-mail gdzie odczytywałam wiadomości to wciskaj re kity.. poza tym z numerem konta które wysłałaś pisały osoby na e-mail który podałam ze zostały oszukane ;-) o czym Ty mówisz ;-) a jeśli jesteś raka niewinna rzeczywiście była jakaś etykieta pomimo ze nie dostałam informacji ????????wytłumaczysz się policji mi już nie musisz ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jesteście żenujące..... Dupy dawać byście tylko chciały a później życie usuwać lol w jakim świecie my żyjemy żałosne lambadziary! Was wszystkie powinni pozamykać bo stanowicie zagrożenie dla siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jesteście żenujące..... Dupy dawać byście tylko chciały a później życie usuwać lol w jakim świecie my żyjemy żałosne lambadziary! Was wszystkie powinni pozamykać bo stanowicie zagrożenie dla siebie


To ze Ty dajesz dupy to mie znaczy ze każdy robi jak Ty ????jak to możliwe ze istnieją takie idiotki pokroju które opisałaś sama siebie wyżej i myślisz ze wszystkie kobiety tak robią, ale cóż patola patola ..wyrazy współczucia ze się wychowywałam w takim otoczeniu bardzo smutne ????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale jesteście żenujące..... Dupy dawać byście tylko chciały a później życie usuwać lol w jakim świecie my żyjemy żałosne lambadziary! Was wszystkie powinni pozamykać bo stanowicie zagrożenie dla siebie


Właśnie w jakim świecie żyjemy ze taka pusta dziewucha potrafi pisać w ten sposób do innych kobiet ..są prostaczki gwalty i różne sytuacje ! Pomimo twojego prostactwa jakie prezentujesz sonie nie życzę ci żebyś musiała czegoś takiego doświadczyć ale co ty jak widać wiesz o Życiu … bananowiec z pustych wypowiedzi wychodzi.. nie musisz się ru udzielać ani wypowiadać skoro nie potrzebujesz takiej pomocy chyba ze tez zerujesz na jiezzczesciu innych i zarabiasz oszukując innych to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z pewnością wszystkie nagle zgwalcone  :Smile:  tak to sobie tłumaczcie patologią jest się nie zabezpieczać nie mając zamiaru mieć dzieci głupie idiotki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz żryjcie chemię i zdychajcie głupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie pogrążają się i nie mieszaj niewinnych osób w swoje oszustwa i kradzieże ????w ciągu 4 h nie mieć chwili na napisanie zwykłego SMS lub e-mail gdzie odczytywałam wiadomości to wciskaj re kity.. poza tym z numerem konta które wysłałaś pisały osoby na e-mail który podałam ze zostały oszukane ;-) o czym Ty mówisz ;-) a jeśli jesteś raka niewinna rzeczywiście była jakaś etykieta pomimo ze nie dostałam informacji ????????wytłumaczysz się policji mi już nie musisz ;-)


Że ja komus podałam taki numer konta jak Tobie? Oj co to to nie. I nie zarzucaj mi oszustwa bo totalnie nie to było moim zamiarem. Jak tam jedna pani wczesniej napisala mimo wszystko trzeba uważać bo inni mają dane znają znajomych itd. Żeby się to nie obróciło przeciwko Tobie Karolino

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Że ja komus podałam taki numer konta jak Tobie? Oj co to to nie. I nie zarzucaj mi oszustwa bo totalnie nie to było moim zamiarem. Jak tam jedna pani wczesniej napisala mimo wszystko trzeba uważać bo inni mają dane znają znajomych itd. Żeby się to nie obróciło przeciwko Tobie Karolino


Ja się nie mam czego bać.. nie musisz się stresować skoro to jest na policji ;-) wszystko tam jest bezpieczne :-D czym się martwisz na chwile obecna jestem osoba która wyłudziła pieniądz do zablokowała i nie miała zamiaru wysłać żadnych tabletek ;-) nie wiem co tu ma się obrócić przeciwko mnie ? To ze przynajmniej staram się żeby kolejne kobiety w desperacji nie doświadczyły takiego naciągania ..a jeśli rzeczywiście masz zestaw wyślesz komuś z przesyłka przy odbiorze a jak zapyta czy przesyłka wysłana nie będziesz blokować bo nie masz zamiaru wysyłać .. go była moja ostatnia odpowiedz :-D mi już się nie musisz tłumaczyć ja zgłosiłam gdzie trzeba ;-) pozdrawiam serdecznie moja droga :-) karma wraca i to konkretnie ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyszogród – miasto w Polsce w województwie mazowieckim w powiecie płockim, położone na prawym brzegu Wisły, siedziba gminy miejsko-wiejskiej Wyszogród. W latach 1975–1998 miasto administracyjnie należało do województwa płockiego. Był miastem królewskim Korony Królestwa Polskiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja się nie mam czego bać.. nie musisz się stresować skoro to jest na policji ;-) wszystko tam jest bezpieczne :-D czym się martwisz na chwile obecna jestem osoba która wyłudziła pieniądz do zablokowała i nie miała zamiaru wysłać żadnych tabletek ;-) nie wiem co tu ma się obrócić przeciwko mnie ? To ze przynajmniej staram się żeby kolejne kobiety w desperacji nie doświadczyły takiego naciągania ..a jeśli rzeczywiście masz zestaw wyślesz komuś z przesyłka przy odbiorze a jak zapyta czy przesyłka wysłana nie będziesz blokować bo nie masz zamiaru wysyłać .. go była moja ostatnia odpowiedz :-D mi już się nie musisz tłumaczyć ja zgłosiłam gdzie trzeba ;-) pozdrawiam serdecznie moja droga :-) karma wraca i to konkretnie ;-)


Nic nie zostało wyludzone. Pieniążków na moim koncie nie było. Buźka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja się nie mam czego bać.. nie musisz się stresować skoro to jest na policji ;-) wszystko tam jest bezpieczne :-D czym się martwisz na chwile obecna jestem osoba która wyłudziła pieniądz do zablokowała i nie miała zamiaru wysłać żadnych tabletek ;-) nie wiem co tu ma się obrócić przeciwko mnie ? To ze przynajmniej staram się żeby kolejne kobiety w desperacji nie doświadczyły takiego naciągania ..a jeśli rzeczywiście masz zestaw wyślesz komuś z przesyłka przy odbiorze a jak zapyta czy przesyłka wysłana nie będziesz blokować bo nie masz zamiaru wysyłać .. go była moja ostatnia odpowiedz :-D mi już się nie musisz tłumaczyć ja zgłosiłam gdzie trzeba ;-) pozdrawiam serdecznie moja droga :-) karma wraca i to konkretnie ;-)


I moja droga już nie mam zamiaru wysyłać żadnego zestawu i wolę go spłukać w kiblu nóż komus pomóc bo jak widać ktoś mi narobił problemów za sprzedaz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Magdalenaxyz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyszogród – miasto w Polsce w województwie mazowieckim w powiecie płockim, położone na prawym brzegu Wisły, siedziba gminy miejsko-wiejskiej Wyszogród. W latach 1975–1998 miasto administracyjnie należało do województwa płockiego. Był miastem królewskim Korony Królestwa Polskiego.

----------


## Promujący

Zapraszam na tę stronę, nie jestem jej administratorem, jest ona świetna: Chujnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu otrzymasz pomoc dyskretnie321@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Magdalenaxyz@op.pl zapraszam sprzedam Arthrotec forte

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli potrzebujesz szybkiej i skutecznej pomocy w aborcji farmakologicznej napisz do mnie  na e-mail Sylvia.sylvia@poczta.fm pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

У мене таблетки для аборту cytotec чистий мізопростол Якщо буде несподівана проблема, напишіть мені.Ціна набору 450 злотих
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam na sprzedaż jeden zestaw tab jeśli jest potrzeba napisz wera.gorkalewicz@interia.pl więcej informacji napisze w emailu bo nie chce tutaj za bardzo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Normalnie targowisko kobieta kobiecie pomóc nie może nie przeginacie co niektorzy z ceną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyszogród – miasto w Polsce w województwie mazowieckim w powiecie płockim, położone na prawym brzegu Wisły, siedziba gminy miejsko-wiejskiej Wyszogród. W latach 1975–1998 miasto administracyjnie należało do województwa płockiego. Był miastem królewskim Korony Królestwa Polskiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne w rozsądnej cenie magdalenaxyz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec magmag.11@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Promujący

Zapraszam na tę stronę, nie jestem jej administratorem, jest ona świetna: Chujnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyszogród – miasto w Polsce w województwie mazowieckim w powiecie płockim, położone na prawym brzegu Wisły, siedziba gminy miejsko-wiejskiej Wyszogród. W latach 1975–1998 miasto administracyjnie należało do województwa płockiego. Był miastem królewskim Korony Królestwa Polskiego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tab wera.gorkalewicz@interia.pl

----------


## Promujący

> Wyszogród – miasto w Polsce w województwie mazowieckim w powiecie płockim, położone na prawym brzegu Wisły, siedziba gminy miejsko-wiejskiej Wyszogród. W latach 1975–1998 miasto administracyjnie należało do województwa płockiego. Był miastem królewskim Korony Królestwa Polskiego.


Tu pierwotny autor komentarzy o Wyszogrodzie: Widzę że nie tylko ja promuję Wyszogród na tej stronie. I dobrze! Ale ten tekst jest lepszy: 

Wyszogród – miejscowość w Polsce w województwie mazowieckim, położona w zachodniej części Mazowsza we wschodniej części powiatu płockiego. Bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu przepływa rzeka o nazwie Wisła. Jego głównymi atrakcjami są:
-Fontanna
-Rynek, który jest tylko w piątki od wczesnego rana do 11:00
-Biedronka przy ul. Mickiewicza 16
-Toaleta w parku do której można wejść, jak się wrzuci złotówkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z whw email: dyskretnie321@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne doustne i dopochwowe sylvia.sylvia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne mizoprostol i mifepriston zamówione zza granicy niestety doszły zbyt późno wyśle dokumenty potwierdzające zakup mój adres e-mail zuzanna90@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kobiety które potrzebują pomocy posiadam na sprzedaż Art więcej napisze w wiadomości prywatnej mój adres e-mail minesota@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to aktualne?

----------


## Promujący

Zapraszam na tę stronę, nie jestem jej administratorem, jest ona świetna: Chujnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam kobiety które potrzebują pomocy posiadam na sprzedaż Art więcej napisze w wiadomości prywatnej mój adres e-mail minesota@onet.pl


Oszustwo !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki prześlę zdjęcie zainteresowanwj osobie Paulina.rusin@interia.eu


Ta Pani to niestety naciągaczka !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostalo mi 12 tabletek arthrotecu. Jestem z Lublina Jesli ktoras jest chetna kupic zostawcie jakis namiar mail telefon skontaktuje sie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne doustne dopochwowe sylvia.sylvia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


dziewczyny ja tu zamawiałam tabletki co prawda nie były tanie ale czasem warto dac wiecej i byc pewnym ze leki sa orginalne i skuteczne. Zabieg zrobiłem 3 dni i jestem bardzo zadowolona ze wszystko sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

512204079!!!!!! Oszuści!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z whw odsprzedam dyskretnie321@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane magdalenaxyz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę jednej osobie michaela1305@onet.pl

----------


## Promujący

Wartościowe strony: Megahejt.pl i Chujnia.pl

----------


## Richardfes

I am not sure where you’re getting your info, but good topic. I needs to spend some time learning much more or understanding more. 
Thanks for excellent information I was looking for this info for my mission.

----------


## Pomoge s o s

Dziewczyny mam ponownie dostępny lek sprzedaż tylko całych opakować zapraszam możliwość wysylki pobraniowej z możliwością sprawdzenia jest to jedyny sposób aby was nikt nie oszukał  661174105

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki więcej informacji w wiadomości prywatnej majusia000@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com Mów Tak Aborcji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wartościowe strony: Megahejt.pl i Chujnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki więcej informacji w wiadomości prywatnej majusia000@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam napisać do Pani Eryki
eryka.mnochyy@poczta.fm pomocna kobieta która wszystko wytłumaczy od a do z, szybko odpowiada stały kontakt do samego końca a przede wszystkim uczciwa osoba jako jedna z nielicznych ciężko w tych czasach na kimś polegać sama się o tym przekonałam Pani Eryka jest sumienna i napewno pomoże poleca z całego serca pozdrawiam kobiety które muszą to przejść i szukają wsparcia  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com Mów Tak Aborcji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jakby ktos potrzebował Arthrotec to odsprzedam opakowanie (zestaw) bo został mi sie z mojego udanego zabiegu. Udziele wskazówek jak go stosowac zeby zabieg zakonczym sie pełnym sukcesem tak jak w moim przypadku. Kontakt 512-204-079 
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/8...923/BLc8PR.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jakby ktos potrzebował Arthrotec to odsprzedam opakowanie (zestaw) bo został mi sie z mojego udanego zabiegu. Udziele wskazówek jak go stosowac zeby zabieg zakonczym sie pełnym sukcesem tak jak w moim przypadku. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z whw odsprzedam dyskretnie321@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten numer 512 to już się gubi w kłamstwach najpierw że posiadają dużo tabletek teraz że zostały z zabiegu porażka co za ludzie!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na zbyciu tabletki Arthrotec zakupione w Polskiej aptece karolinaddb@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne nie za miliony monet Arthrotec 150zł
ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


 pani Justyno wszystko sie zgadza dzis otrzymałam przesylke i wszystko wiec zaczynam dzis kuracje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pani justyno wszystko sie zgadza dzis otrzymałam przesylke i wszystko wiec zaczynam dzis kuracje


oszuści!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy? Zapraszam. Zestaw z 9rganizacji. Mój mail: linakaro1502@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


 Pani JUstyno chche pani bardzo podziekowac za uczciwosc i za skuteczne tabletki. Zabieg sie udał dzis jest tylko lekkie plamienie ale mysle ze wszystko wroci do normy. Jeszczce raz dziekuje za okazana pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hahah hahhaha żenada Pani Justynko ???????????????? żeby sobie samemu pisać dobre opinie ale numer jest już zgłoszony na Policję 512204079!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com
MÓW TAK ABORCJI!

----------


## Promujący

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrtotec Forte z polskiej apteki. 200 We Wrocławiu możliwy odbiór osobisty.

Magdazargoll@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jakby ktos potrzebował Arthrotec to odsprzedam opakowanie (zestaw) bo został mi sie z mojego udanego zabiegu. Udziele wskazówek jak go stosowac zeby zabieg zakonczym sie pełnym sukcesem tak jak w moim przypadku. Kontakt 512-204-079


 dziekuje bardzo za pomc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


 Dziewczyny jesli szulacie sprawdzone skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki to moge polecic ten kontakt. Ja tu uzyskałam pomoc i wsparcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety nie dajcie się nabrać na ten numer 512204079!!!!! Przestrzegam Was to złodzieje numer już był zgłaszany na Policję podobno dużo zgłoszeń już mieli uważajcie!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę jednej osobie mój adres e-mail paczenka5@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz pomocy pisz linakaro1502@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne więcej informacji katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam napisać do Pani Eryki
eryka.mnochyy@poczta.fm pomocna kobieta która wszystko wytłumaczy od a do z, szybko odpowiada stały kontakt do samego końca a przede wszystkim uczciwa osoba jako jedna z nielicznych ciężko w tych czasach na kimś polegać sama się o tym przekonałam Pani Eryka jest sumienna i napewno pomoże polecam z całego serca pozdrawiam kobiety które muszą to przejść i szukają wsparcia  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam Arthrotec 12 sztuk w oryginalnych blistrach z długą datą ważności raz tabletkę Ru magdazargoll@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki potrzebująca kobietę zapraszam do kontaktu gosiapolak@onet.pl

----------


## Promujący

Alternatywą dla Megahejt.pl jest Chujnia.pl - też fajna strona, ale ja wolę Megahejt.pl. Przykładowy wpis: 

megahejt.pl/niechec-do-brody/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 500 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam oryginalne tabletki nie za miliony monet karolinaddb@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


Pani Justyno dziekuje pani za pomoc. A ci co pisza jakies kłamliwe opinie na pani temat to sa oszusci ktorzy chcieliby nadal sprzedacwac apap oszukiwac innych a uczciwemu człowiekowi obrabiad d..pe ale tak to juz jest w tym naszym kraju. Niemiej jednak serdecznie dziekuje za okazana pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
 Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam linakaro1502@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam oryginalne tabletki nie za miliony monet karolinaddb@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki potrzebująca kobietę zapraszam do kontaktu gosiapolak@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny uwazajcie na osoby ktore sie tu oglaszaja wiekszosci to oszusci.

Oszust nigdy nie wstawia zdjecie tego co sprzedaje dlatego ze tych tabletek nie posiada.
Każe sie kontaktowac zazwyczaj meilowo badz sms i nie odbieta telefonow.
Jesli ktos wam oferuje tabletki za 200 lub 300zł to na bank jest to oszust . taka cena jest nierealna i nikt poważny nie bedzie sie narazał na odpowiedzialnosc karna za taka kwote bo za pomocnictwo kobiecie w aborcji grozi od 6 miesiecy do 8 lat wiezienia.

Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z aktualna data obok !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


 gdzie moge odebrac osobiscie. jestem zainteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dajcie się nabrać tym co wstawiają zdjecia i chca po 500-800zl za tabletki!!!! Idioci!!!! Oszukali mnie takie ceny są głupie normalnie te tabletki kosztują 70 EUR sama kupiłam od women uważajcie na śmieci perfidnych a ogłoszenia dodają i sami o sobie piszą mile komentarze podłość!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej pomogę kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiał na zamówienie.pl  ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja i nie polecam tych stron bo są tylko założone po to żeby naciągać ???????????????? jedyne źródło prawdziwe to albo Women jeśli ma się więcej czadu i możesz poczekać albo Pani Karolina tylko że ona ma sam Arthrotec karolinaddb@poczta.fm ja u niej odebrałam osobiście w Poznaniu

----------


## Promujący

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś na zbyciu Ru?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw z whw napisz linakaro1502@wp.pl



> Ma ktoś na zbyciu Ru?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej pomogę kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw z wow malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotec Forte w oryginalnym opakowaniu Ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec. Lek jest orginalny w orginalnym opakowaniu oraz blistrze  Posiadam paragon zakupu. Jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszustwo!!! Ten numer oszukał moją przyjaciółkę!!! I dalej kombinują

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w sprzedaży posiadam Arthrotec z Polskiej apteki adam.ziemba2@intmail.pl

----------


## Użytkownik Megahejt.pl

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę asnaghena@gmail.com
 Cena 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
У мене таблетки Poronne Cytotec, чистий мізопростол, якщо виникне несподівана проблема, дзвоніть мені asnaghena@gmail.com
Ціна 450 зл
мрії

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda i pracuje ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Taa szkoda tylko że cały czas to piszesz tylko zmieniasz imię osoby lol ludzie co z wami!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli chcecie od kogoś odkupić to proście nie tylko o zdjęcie z datą ale również z jakimś dopiskiem przez was wymyślonym. Wyłudzacze wczesniej pod pretekstem odkupienia proszą innych rzetelnych sprzedających o zdjęcie z datą a następnie posyłają wam że niby to ich zdjęcie "z teraz". Przestrzegam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec. Lek jest orginalny w orginalnym opakowaniu oraz blistrze  Posiadam paragon zakupu. Jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. 502-427-780


stosowałam identyczne w 9 tygodniu i mi pomogly pozbyc sie problemu wiec na pewno dzialaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam jednej kobiecie tabletki magdazargoll@op.pl posiadam tylko jedno opakowanie

----------


## Bartek24

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi. Wnerwia Was coś? Napiszcie o tym na Megahejt.pl jeśli chcecie. Na koniec dodam, że nie jestem adminem tamtej strony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw ru i miso. laura.talarczyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki pomogę gosiapolak@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny jeśli któraś jest w potrzebie napiszcie ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z whw został zamówiony na własny użytek ale okazało się że się nie przydał mam w razie czego potwierdzenie przelewu do nich oraz emaile z nimi do wglądu z góry pisze że to jednorazowa sprzedaż jednego zestawu mój adres e-mail kacperska_0103@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam jednej kobiecie tabletki magdazargoll@op.pl posiadam tylko jedno opakowanie


Jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Adam.ziemba2@intmail.pl

----------


## Reklamujący

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi. Wnerwia Was coś? Napiszcie o tym na Megahejt.pl jeśli chcecie. Na koniec dodam, że nie jestem adminem tamtej strony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec. Lek jest orginalny w orginalnym opakowaniu oraz blistrze  Posiadam paragon zakupu. Jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. 502-427-780


Pani Justyno bardzo dziekuje za otzymana pomoc tabletki okazaly sie skuteczne i jestem juz po udanym zabiegu. Jeszccze raz serdecznie dziekuje za otzymana pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z whw został zamówiony na własny użytek ale okazało się że się nie przydał mam w razie czego potwierdzenie przelewu do nich oraz emaile z nimi do wglądu z góry pisze że to jednorazowa sprzedaż jednego zestawu mój adres e-mail kacperska_0103@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę z tabletkami kaziakazia@poczta.fm

----------


## Reklamujący

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi. Wnerwia Was coś? Napiszcie o tym na Megahejt.pl jeśli chcecie. Na koniec dodam, że nie jestem adminem tamtej strony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę z tabletkami kaziakazia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC 12SZTUK SPRZEDAM
justynadudzinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dyskretnie321@interia.pl pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw więcej informacji udzielę w wiadomości prywatnej matetinka@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw 1+12. Sprzedam za połowę kwoty. Przesle dowody zakupu.
785 679 243

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupie tabletki tylko ze sprawdzonegp źródła,  dziewczyny pomóżcie mi proszę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, kupie tabletki tylko ze sprawdzonegp źródła,  dziewczyny pomóżcie mi proszę


laura.talarczyk@interia.pl zapraszam do kontaktu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, kupie tabletki tylko ze sprawdzonegp źródła,  dziewczyny pomóżcie mi proszę


 ja kupiłam pod numerem 512204079 wiec moge polecic ta osobe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczbe posiadam paragon zakupu. Data waznosci tabletek 2023r  Kontakt 512204079

----------


## Promujący

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w 
gminie Iłów. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". W Iłowie 
jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw więcej informacji udzielę w wiadomości prywatnej matetinka@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedaż tabletek wczesnoporonnych
marina_444@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ostrzegam nie kupujcie nic od tej kobiety matetinka@op.pl 
Pieniądze wpłacone i zero odzewu ani paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej odsprzedam tanio nie za miliony monet tabletki mój email wera3381@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie 
w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. 
Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 502-427-780.
Realizujemy wysylki kurierskie na terenie całego kraju jak rowniez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedaż tabletek wczesnoporonnych marina_444@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw który przyszedł do mnie za późno linakaro1502@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wera3381@poczta.fm bardzo dziękujee za pomoc tabletki wczoraj dotarły dziś już jest po wszystkim jako jedyna mi Pani pomogła ❤️ naprawdę jestem wdzięczna! W poniedziałek jeszcze pojadę do ginekologa czy napewno wszystko ok ale czuję że się udało ???? Jest Pani wielka!!!!!! Dziewczyny polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam oryginalne tabletki aborcyjne pisz ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Promujący

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w
gminie Iłów. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". W Iłowie 
jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedaż tabletek wczesnoporonnych marina_444@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zapraszam do zakupu oryginalnych tabletek z Polskiej apteki adam888.ziemba@intmail.pl

----------


## Bartek24

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w
gminie Iłów. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". W Iłowie 
jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw whw ,który przyszedł za późno katarzyna.bugi@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wera3381@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl

----------


## Bartek24

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". 

W Iłowie jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry odsprzedam Arthrtotec kobiecie w potrzebie więcej info pod adresem email Ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki wczesnoporonne które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie 
w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. 
Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 502-427-780.
Realizujemy wysylki kurierskie na terenie całego kraju jak rowniez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec oryginalny z Polskiej apteki
Wera3381@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam* skuteczne tabletki* wczesoporonne przeznaczone do kuracji 
w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.* Leki sa orginalne zapakowane co jest 
gwarancja twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rownież powodzenia zabiegu.
*Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wera3381@poczta.fm

----------


## Bartek24

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w
gminie Iłów. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". W Iłowie
jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam pakiet z whw linakaro1502@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wera3381@poczta.fm sprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mój email to manka34112 jeśli jesteś jeszcze w potrzebie napisz do mnie mogę pomóc wysłać fotkę z datą i popisać jeśli nie nasz z kim o tym pogadać pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

manka34112@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec. Lek jest orginalny w orginalnym opakowaniu oraz blistrze  Posiadam paragon zakupu. Jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. 502-427-780


 Dziekuje bardzo za okazana mi pomoc jestem juz po udanej kuracji i wszystko sie udało ufff

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne zestawy
Witam posiadam zestawy poronne(ponownie dostępne)
1.zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350zL
2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
Email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z whw
fijalkowska_94@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthotecu 
Więcej informacji udzielę w mailu dorcia4678@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Manka34112@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne do domowej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalne w orginalnym opakowaniu co gwarantuje twoje bezpieczenstwo i daje gwarancje powodzenia zabiegu. Kontakt 512-204-079. Mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfaizer cena za 12 sztuk 450 kontakt
asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam popularne tabletki wczesnoporonne do domowej dyskretnej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki w orgnalnym opakowaniu oraz w blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnosc jest gwarancja powodzenia zabiegu. Mozliwy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłka kurierska na terenie kraju, Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam manka34112@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż 2 zestawy, zapraszam do kontaktu trzeciapanna@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfaizer cena za 12 sztuk 450 kontakt
asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIEDAĆ SIE OSZUKAC KILKA WAZNYCH RAD

- oszust każe wam sie kontaktowac tylko za posrednictwem e-meila lub smsa 
i z regóły nigdy nie odbiera telefonu, wymysla jakies fundacje ktore nie istnieja
lub strony internetowe gdzie kontakt jest  tylko meilowy

- od oszusta nie otrzymacie zdjecia tego co oferuje bo poprostu tego nie posiada 

- jesli ktos wam oferuje tabletki w cenie 250-350 zł to jest to oszust dlatego ze to cena 
nierealna i nikt powazny nie bedzie sie narażał na odpowiedxzialnośc karna za pare groszy
jedynie oszust ktory wam wysle witaminy bo go zdobycie tabletek nic nie kosztuje 
i niczym sie nie naraża. 

Weryfikujcie osoby sprzedajcace i zachowajcie czujnośc oraz zdrowy rozsadek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


dziewczyny ja pod tym numerem otrzymałam kompleksowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki ktore mi pomogły wiec jesli macie dylemat gdzie kupic to polecam tego sprzedawce moze pare goszy drożej ale lek skuteczny bezpieczny do tego fachowa pomoc medyczna wiec oferta godna polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki do zabiegu aborcji izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę więcej informacji udzielę w wiadomości prywatnej magdalena01@cyberia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki ponownie dostępne
Oryginalne zestawy
Witam posiadam zestawy poronne(ponownie dostępne)
1.zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350zL
2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 520zl
Również mogę sprzedać osobno sam ARTHROTEC 
W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu
Email : alicja.antoniewicz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedamy z żoną jeden zestaw pomożemy jednej kobiecie wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane. Kupione i przywiezione osobiście z Czech. Zainteresowana kobietę prosimy o wiadomość e-mail rafalglo1988@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam popularne tabletki wczesnoporonne do domowej dyskretnej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki w orgnalnym opakowaniu oraz w blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnosc jest gwarancja powodzenia zabiegu. Mozliwy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłka kurierska na terenie kraju, Kontakt 502-427-780


Pani Justyno srerdecznie pani dziekuje za okazaną mi pomoc podczas zabiegui za uczciwosc. Dzis mam jeszcze lekie krwawienie ale powali wracam do formy. Jeszczce raz pani serdecznie dziekuje i bede o pani pamietac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak macie potrzebę to zamawiajcie od aborcjadlakazdego@interia.com dostałam od nich uczciwie paczkę reszta to banda oszustów!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIEDAĆ SIE OSZUKAC KILKA WAZNYCH RAD

- oszust każe wam sie kontaktowac tylko za posrednictwem e-meila lub smsa
i z regóły nigdy nie odbiera telefonu, wymyśla jakies fundacje ktore nie istnieja
lub strony internetowe gdzie kontakt jest tylko meilowy

- od oszusta nie otrzymacie zdjecia tego co oferuje bo poprostu tego nie posiada

- jesli ktos wam oferuje tabletki w cenie 250-350 zł to jest to oszust dlatego ze to cena
nierealna i nikt powazny nie bedzie sie narażał na odpowiedxzialnośc karna za pare groszy
jedynie oszust ktory wam wysle witaminy bo go zdobycie tabletek nic nie kosztuje
i niczym sie nie naraża.

Weryfikujcie osoby sprzedajcace i zachowajcie czujnośc oraz zdrowy rozsadek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak macie potrzebę to zamawiajcie od aborcjadlakazdego@interia.com dostałam od nich uczciwie paczkę reszta to banda oszustów!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam uczciwie
Izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedamy z żoną jeden zestaw pomożemy jednej kobiecie wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane. Kupione i przywiezione osobiście z Czech. Zainteresowana kobietę prosimy o wiadomość e-mail rafalglo1988@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rymusmaria@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki poronne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z udanego zabiegu oraz udziele wsparcia rowniez medycznego. Kontakt 502-427-780. Mozliwy odbior osobisty jak rowniez dyskretna i szybka wysyłka na terenie całego kraju.


 dziewczyny jesli szukacie skutecznych i bezpiecznych tabletek to polecam ten numer.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie 
> w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. 
> Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 502-427-780.
> Realizujemy wysylki kurierskie na terenie całego kraju jak rowniez odbior osobisty


 Ja rowniez pocecam ten mumer zamawiałam u tej dziewczyny miesiac temu tabletki a wczesnij zostalam dwa razy oszukana dopiero pod tym numerem udało mi sie sie zamowic i otrzymac kompleksowa pomoc wiec moge polecic jako pewne i wiarygodne żródło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak macie potrzebę to zamawiajcie od aborcjadlakazdego@interia.com dostałam od nich uczciwie paczkę reszta to banda oszustów!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rymusmaria@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Magdalena01@cyberia.pl sprzedam więcej info na priv

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC 12SZTUK SPRZEDAM
KONTAKT
rafalglo1988@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam, wronapaulina20@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam potrzebującej tabletki od organizacji whw z mifepristone i misoprostolem.
martyna.plutaa@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

magdalena01@cyberia.pl sprzedam oryginalne tabletki wczesnoporonne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli chcecie dostać prawdziwa pomoc w tej sprawie do piszcie do Pani Doroty dorotacom@op.pl naprawdę wam pomoże jako jedna z nielicznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem Twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam uczciwie 12 tabletek Arthrotec rafalglo1988@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem Twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. Kontakt 512-204-079


Dziekuje bardzo za tabletki własnie je otrzymałam i wszystko sie zgadza. Dzis bede je stosowac mam nadzieje ze wszystko sie uda . Raz jeszczce dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Numer 512 oszust!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki poronne oryginalnie zapakowane kontakt do mnie izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę kobiecie gwarantuje dyskrecję napisz na priv zosiafranek@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 517.489.841

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG  arthrotecc
(mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki poronne oryginalnie zapakowane kontakt do mnie izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Zuzannawqwq

Witam,sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthotecu
Pewnie, szybko i sprawnie. 
Kontakt
arthrotecf@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki, podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu a jesli potrzebujesz wsparcia to przeprowadze Cie przez cała kuracje tak aby wszystko sie udało. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z whw Jagnak_81@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem Twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. Kontakt 512-204-079


Witam. Pani Justyno w weekend robiłam kuracje i wszystko sie powiodło. Chce pani bardzo podziekowac za pomoc i za wsparcie. Dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki poronne oryginalnie zapakowane kontakt do mnie izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc zarowno w postaci 50mg. Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Ja tutaj zamawiałam tabletki przed świetami i jestem juz po udanym zabiegu. Leki przyszly zgodne z opisem orginalnie zapakowane w dyskretnej paczce. Do tego pani mnie prowadziła podczas kuracji i była ze mna w stałym kontakcie. Wiec serdecznie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serminka_555@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoś pomoże jak stoswac tabletki arthrotec  żeby wszystko poszło pomyślnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio Arthrotec izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam sluteczne i bezpieczne tabletki ktore sama sosowałam bedac w 9tyg ciazy i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Tabletki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych posiadam paragon zakupu. Udziele wszelkich informacji jak je prawidłowo stosowac oraz jestem w stałym kontakcie podczas kuracji i sluże pomoca oraz doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam serminka_555@interia.pl
Dziś paczuszka doszła pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje Arthrotec 4szt , może komuś zostało?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio Arthrotec izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Czarnaa

Pomogę, oryginalny arthrotec z apteki, cena 330 zł+ wysyłka. Więcej info na priv czarrna@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.Proszę o pomoc , mianowicie w poniedziałek wzięłam Arthrotec 2 dawki po 4tabl.pod język krwawienie pokazało się po około 4godz.krew,skrzepy , skurcze trwało to kilka godzin, wczoraj i dziś tylko małe plamienie brązowe,ale mam stan podgorączkowy i delikatne skurcze dziś tj.sroda.Czy to możliwe żeby nie powiodło się? wczesna ciąża 4tc.Mam nadal obolałe piersi.Proszę o poradę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam pomocy czy ktoś zna osobę godna zaufania która nie oszuka proszę o kontakt mailowy monicka91@o2.pl lub SMS 796599005 bardzo proszę o pomoc jestem w ciężkiej sytuacji i szukam szybkiej pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 12 tabletek, tylko przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.Proszę o pozostawienie kontaktu w odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostałam oszukana 3 razy przez ogłaszających się tutaj udało mi się kupić wkoncu od ahortion.poland@interia.pl z polecenia z grupy na fb. Uważajcie bo większość to wyłudzacze sprawa już zgłoszona niech nie czują się bezkarnie

----------

